# The JADE thread!



## mistikat

*The previous discussion was archived due to thread length, please continue here.


Please remember these rules:
There is NO advertising on tPF, also no buying, selling or trading.
Also, please try and keep OFF TOPIC chat to a bare minimum as this thread moves very fast, we have provided a chat thread at the top of the forum!*


----------



## Junkenpo

Me!


Here's Iroh my carved bangle and Zuko my ring.


----------



## mistikat

This is the only piece of jade I have and I would love to know more about it if anyone can tell me. It was sold to me as lavender jade many years ago. Here it is, front and back.


----------



## Baghera

i am no expert but looks like grade A to me...congratulations!  lavender jade is one of my favorites:worthy:


----------



## designergoods

Junkenpo said:


> Me!
> 
> 
> Here's Iroh my carved bangle and Zuko my ring.


very pretty! Looks like they were cut from the same stone!


----------



## Lots love

Junkenpo thank u for your compliment I love her to so comfy to she magical is her name and  she is too [emoji253]


----------



## Junkenpo

mistikat said:


> This is the only piece of jade I have and I would love to know more about it if anyone can tell me. It was sold to me as lavender jade many years ago. Here it is, front and back.



Really pretty piece!  Nice curvy, feminine lines on it. Very suitable for the soft lavender color. I agree that it does look untreated.   Do you know what karat the gold is? Was it new when you got it or vintage? Are there any makers marks on it? If 14k or 585, most likely means it was meant for an American market.


----------



## Junkenpo

designergoods said:


> very pretty! Looks like they were cut from the same stone!



Thanks!  I was really happy when I got that ring and it matched up so well. The ring is vintage, from a seller in Hawaii and the bangle was from jade-los-angeles on ebay.


----------



## Baghera

Junkenpo said:


> Thanks!  I was really happy when I got that ring and it matched up so well. The ring is vintage, from a seller in Hawaii and the bangle was from jade-los-angeles on ebay.


Iroh was my inspiration in my search for a carved yellow/caramel bangle!

for those looking jade los angeles still has a diamond facet cut bangle in greenish black.


----------



## Lots love

[emoji255]my black diamond and magical [emoji173]&#65039; Burmese jadeite bangles [emoji257]


----------



## Ixorajade

Junkenpo said:


> Me!
> 
> 
> Here's Iroh my carved bangle and Zuko my ring.



What a perfect match!


----------



## crosso

Hi jadies! Posting today just to kick start the latest thread. Today wearing my "gumball" bracelet and 'Solana' bangle with a jade and pearl ring. Happy Monday! &#128522;


----------



## crosso

Where is everyone today??


----------



## Junkenpo

Morning Crosso! 

Love your set... the gumballs are such nice colors and the echo to Solona is a great touch.

Here's a stack of my whites... the color is a little washed out because the lighting what's coming in through the window on a cloudy day.


----------



## designergoods

Lots love said:


> View attachment 2975143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji255]my black diamond and magical [emoji173]&#65039; Burmese jadeite bangles [emoji257]


oooooh the diamond cut is so unique!!!



crosso said:


> Hi jadies! Posting today just to kick start the latest thread. Today wearing my "gumball" bracelet and 'Solana' bangle with a jade and pearl ring. Happy Monday! &#128522;


The pastels go well with each other. Love the spring vibe these beauties are giving off


Junkenpo said:


> Morning Crosso!
> 
> Love your set... the gumballs are such nice colors and the echo to Solona is a great touch.
> 
> Here's a stack of my whites... the color is a little washed out because the lighting what's coming in through the window on a cloudy day.


 what a beautiful collection! I am still trying to work on my first one...


----------



## crosso

Junkenpo said:


> Morning Crosso!
> 
> Love your set... the gumballs are such nice colors and the echo to Solona is a great touch.
> 
> Here's a stack of my whites... the color is a little washed out because the lighting what's coming in through the window on a cloudy day.



Thanks,  JKP! &#128153;&#128155;&#128155;&#128156; I love all your pale bangles too! The pale ones are set off so nicely by your skintone and I like that although they make a beautiful cohesive collection,  each one is comepletely unique.


----------



## crosso

designergoods said:


> oooooh the diamond cut is so unique!!!
> 
> 
> The pastels go well with each other. Love the spring vibe these beauties are giving off
> 
> what a beautiful collection! I am still trying to work on my first one...



Thanks, DG! I look forward to seeing what you settle on, but the search is half the fun!


----------



## Lots love

[emoji261][emoji264]day in the sun [emoji272] my beautiful magical bangle [emoji219]


----------



## designergoods

As some of you may know, I purchased my first jade bangle in Chinatown San Francisco only  to discover that it was treated. The good thing out of it all is the sized  worked but it encouraged me to research and educate myself on jade. I  have been doing a lot of reseach on tpf and other related articles to find jade an amazing, complex stone!

With   that being said I still have a lot to learn BUT I think I may have  found a special bangle - one that sings to me! Before pulling the  trigger, I wanted to kindly ask you all your opinion on it (my support group)! I was told it is an ice type  in an oil blue color, grade A Burma jadeite jade. There is no crack and  no visible veins, chips, nicks, cotton, or fissures. I attached pictures which I was told were taken in natural  daylight. I  appreciate your thoughts. Also if anyone knows average pricing on one like this, please share!
I value each of your opinion and trust your judgements. Thank  you for your help.


----------



## Baghera

designergoods said:


> As some of you may know, I purchased my first jade bangle in Chinatown San Francisco only  to discover that it was treated. The good thing out of it all is the sized  worked but it encouraged me to research and educate myself on jade. I  have been doing a lot of reseach on tpf and other related articles to find jade an amazing, complex stone!
> 
> With   that being said I still have a lot to learn BUT I think I may have  found a special bangle - one that sings to me! Before pulling the  trigger, I wanted to kindly ask you all your opinion on it (my support group)! I was told it is an ice type  in an oil blue color, grade A Burma jadeite jade. There is no crack and  no visible veins, chips, nicks, cotton, or fissures. I attached pictures which I was told were taken in natural  daylight. I  appreciate your thoughts. Also if anyone knows average pricing on one like this, please share!
> I value each of your opinion and trust your judgements. Thank  you for your help.


probably a couple hundreds more than this
http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Natural...431?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20ea9e165f


----------



## Baghera

or this oval
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CERTIFIED-N...907?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20ebc77d0b

and this oval
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Untreated-N...9&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=131399655211&rt=nc


----------



## Lots love

have to stay the wider the bangle the more comfy they are to wear [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Junkenpo

designergoods said:


> I value each of your opinion and trust your judgements. Thank  you for your help.



Judging from your pics, it looks like the seller I got Smoke from.  What I found was that the seller pics were brighter than what I saw with the bangle in hand.  The seller mentioned cotton only in a specific area, but when held up to the light, much more were visible.  I think although the seller pic was a brighter white, the bangle was  more translucent than what I was expecting, and initially that disappointed me a bit. It is well polished and has a nice chime. Very solid jadeite, great quality.  From what I understand that seller gives better prices if you agree to no returns and pay by wire, so you have to be SURE.  

Smoke fit me best on my right wrist, and although I hadn't planned it, has become my "forever" bangle on that wrist.  I had her for about a year before just deciding to not take her off a few days after Christmas. No regrets. 


Here's seller pics









Here's mine












Baghera said:


> and this oval



I love that second one... if it were less expensive and I knew for sure it would fit, I would be really tempted.


----------



## zipcount

Designergoods, my opinion those are not taken under natural light.  These are 'beauty shots', under strong light to make the bangle look icy.  You know how lights inside a jewelry store make everything extra sparkly?  The bangle in real life is not going to look the same.


----------



## Junkenpo

Good morning jadies!


----------



## designergoods

Baghera said:


> probably a couple hundreds more than this
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Natural...431?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20ea9e165f


Thank you for sending comparable ones at auction. It is nice to compare quality...


Lots love said:


> View attachment 2976939
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have to stay the wider the bangle the more comfy they are to wear [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


I agree, this is 12.5 and my comfortable bangle is 14mm.



Junkenpo said:


> Judging from your pics, it looks like the seller I got Smoke from.  What I found was that the seller pics were brighter than what I saw with the bangle in hand.  The seller mentioned cotton only in a specific area, but when held up to the light, much more were visible.  I think although the seller pic was a brighter white, the bangle was  more translucent than what I was expecting, and initially that disappointed me a bit. It is well polished and has a nice chime. Very solid jadeite, great quality.  From what I understand that seller gives better prices if you agree to no returns and pay by wire, so you have to be SURE.
> 
> Smoke fit me best on my right wrist, and although I hadn't planned it, has become my "forever" bangle on that wrist.  I had her for about a year before just deciding to not take her off a few days after Christmas. No regrets.
> 
> 
> Here's seller pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that second one... if it were less expensive and I knew for sure it would fit, I would be really tempted.


Thank you for taking the time to send comparison pics. It is still a gorgeous bangle you have! It seems that seller pictures most times than not portray the color always with a brighter glow compared to IRL. Something to consider.


zipcount said:


> Designergoods, my opinion those are not taken under natural light.  These are 'beauty shots', under strong light to make the bangle look icy.  You know how lights inside a jewelry store make everything extra sparkly?  The bangle in real life is not going to look the same.


I agree, the color is just too bright. I cant get past it...need to ask for more pics if I were to pursue.


----------



## Baghera

I don't wear this often...I don't know why


----------



## Lots love

today's look [emoji95]


----------



## crosso

"Snow White" bangle and prehnite bead bracelet and serpentine bangle today with white jadeite bead necklace


----------



## fanofjadeite

crosso said:


> "Snow White" bangle and prehnite bead bracelet and serpentine bangle today with white jadeite bead necklace


crosso, your serpentine bangle looks like hetian jade. very pretty!  r u sure its not hetian? :greengrin:


----------



## crosso

fanofjadeite said:


> crosso, your serpentine bangle looks like hetian jade. very pretty!  r u sure its not hetian? :greengrin:



Thanks, Fan! Yes, I'm sure - it was advertised as "jade", but it's really "new jade" or serpentine. I was pretty sure it was serpentine when I bought it though from the price - it would have been a great bargain if Hetian!&#128521;


----------



## Lots love

my look for the weekend aura my cleansing's stone jadeite bangle


----------



## Junkenpo

What's on the left today. Right is Smoke, as usual.


----------



## Jade4Me

Baghera, thanks so much for sharing about seeing the Jade Buddha! That must have been so unforgettable and awe inspiring! Your pretty princess bangle looks very fine grain and even in color.

lxorajade, beautiful vintage ring and agree its yummy green looks like a green jelly bean!  

crosso, Snow White is a perfect match for your white carved jade beads necklace!


----------



## Jade4Me

Junkenpo said:


> What's on the left today. Right is Smoke, as usual.



Beautiful lux stack!


----------



## Junkenpo

I've been thinking about how important lighting is when considering a new jade.  It was really hard to imagine how different the color of a piece could be depending on what amount and kind of lighting it had.  I think I have a better handle on it now, but it definitely an ongoing experience.

Here are some of The Big Jade and some others in different lighting. Last one is a seller pic of the Big Jade


----------



## Molly0

Junkenpo said:


> I've been thinking about how important lighting is when considering a new jade.  It was really hard to imagine how different the color of a piece could be depending on what amount and kind of lighting it had.  I think I have a better handle on it now, but it definitely an ongoing experience.
> 
> Here are some of The Big Jade and some others in different lighting. Last one is a seller pic of the Big Jade



OMG!  What a feast for the eyes!  Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## zipcount

White and lavender.


----------



## blackmonster

I'm new to the Forum although I signed up yrs ago... I enjoyed looking at the jewelry threads, esp this one on Jade.... I have a few pieces, but can't figure out how to attach a pic&#55357;&#56867;


----------



## blackmonster

the pink is quartz, but the others are jade


----------



## Junkenpo

blackmonster said:


> View attachment 2982814
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the pink is quartz, but the others are jade



I die! These are gorgeous! 

They look like Ming's pieces, I am envious. I just got interested in jade over the last year and learned about Ming's history in Hawaii.


----------



## blackmonster

Junkenpo said:


> I die! These are gorgeous!
> 
> They look like Ming's pieces, I am envious. I just got interested in jade over the last year and learned about Ming's history in Hawaii.


Thanks, you are correct, all Ming's.... I have other pieces, but they are in the safe and don't have pics off hand.  I will post later if you'd like to see


----------



## Junkenpo

zipcount said:


> White and lavender.



I love that donut and how smooth the white bangle looks.  It reminds me of haupia.  It must be lunch because everything is reminding me of food right now! lol 



blackmonster said:


> Thanks, you are correct, all Ming's.... I have other pieces, but they are in the safe and don't have pics off hand.  I will post later if you'd like to see



It looks like we joined tpf about the same time!  It's funny how quickly time passes.  when I first came here I posted mostly in General Discussion and the LV subforum, but now this Jade thread in the Jewelry Box is my home.

 I would love to see more pictures of your collection when you have the chance.  That rose quartz bracelet is lovely and I really like that carved one, too.  Did you get your pieces in Hawaii?  I understand they had several boutiques on the continent, too, before closing.   I have a second-hand onyx ring that is reminiscent of ming's style, but it has no ming's stamp, so it is probably an imitator.


----------



## blackmonster

Junkenpo said:


> I love that donut and how smooth the white bangle looks.  It reminds me of haupia.  It must be lunch because everything is reminding me of food right now! lol
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like we joined tpf about the same time!  It's funny how quickly time passes.  when I first came here I posted mostly in General Discussion and the LV subforum, but now this Jade thread in the Jewelry Box is my home.
> 
> I would love to see more pictures of your collection when you have the chance.  That rose quartz bracelet is lovely and I really like that carved one, too.  Did you get your pieces in Hawaii?  I understand they had several boutiques on the continent, too, before closing.   I have a second-hand onyx ring that is reminiscent of ming's style, but it has no ming's stamp, so it is probably an imitator.


Post a pic of the ring... Not all rings were marked, I have or or two that I bought from the store that weren't .  I think some of the rings may have been made out side of their factory (in Hong Kong), but we're sold as theirs.


----------



## blackmonster

I like to wear the gold bracelet with the other two, I think it compliments the jade ones.  The carved tubes were both from eBay , years apart.... And the white one wasn't noted as Mings, I was just able to pick it out.


----------



## blackmonster

Sorry, this one didn't load with my last post


----------



## blackmonster

Junkenpo said:


> I die! These are gorgeous!
> 
> They look like Ming's pieces, I am envious. I just got interested in jade over the last year and learned about Ming's history in Hawaii.


This is an old Ming's set I bought on eBay but was a live auction yrs ago... The seller didn't know it was Mings, so it was a deal


----------



## crosso

blackmonster said:


> View attachment 2982814
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the pink is quartz, but the others are jade



Holy smokes! These are all so gorgeous! I love Ming's - the style is so elegant and evocative of the time period. You've got some real beauties,  would love to see more!


----------



## crosso

Having a hippie chick moment today in a fringed kimono top, rose quartz and blue Peruvian opal beads and of course, JADE! &#9786;


----------



## Junkenpo

blackmonster said:


> I like to wear the gold bracelet with the other two, I think it compliments the jade ones.  The carved tubes were both from eBay , years apart.... And the white one wasn't noted as Mings, I was just able to pick it out.





blackmonster said:


> Sorry, this one didn't load with my last post





blackmonster said:


> This is an old Ming's set I bought on eBay but was a live auction yrs ago... The seller didn't know it was Mings, so it was a deal





So in love with everything you posted. It's great to see them in such detail. I love that dragon & phoenix on the gold bangle.  I love the lavender and faint green cabochon bracelets... I really love the carved bracelets in both colors. The leaves and pearls together are such a gorgeous suite!  It's probably a good thing for my wallet that I can't just walk into a boutique. I'd be in there every paycheck. lol 

I recently picked up a brooch that came with a red velveteen box that said "Ming's'" on the inside, but the  pin is not Ming-stamped either, just 585.   It's   I'll see if I can rustle up pictures of that one.  It's so pretty  to me, that if is a Ming's it's just bonus for me. lol

Here's pics of my onyx ring.  It only has a very faint 14K stamp on the inside of the  shank.   I love onyx. I got it to match an onyx bracelet... now I just need to find earrings.


----------



## Junkenpo

crosso said:


> Having a hippie chick moment today in a fringed kimono top, rose quartz and blue Peruvian opal beads and of course, JADE! &#9786;



Love those beads!


I like how that bead is repeated on  your carved bangle and how much your ring complements your bangle, too!  Great pairings.


----------



## Baghera

blackmonster said:


> This is an old Ming's set I bought on eBay but was a live auction yrs ago... The seller didn't know it was Mings, so it was a deal


your collection is awesome!  thank you for sharing ... and looking forward to seeing more :worthy:


----------



## Junkenpo

And here is the barely visible 14K stamp.  No other stamps that I can locate.  I really like this ring... I like the little leaf accents on the side, it makes me think of ferns or ulu leaf.  It goes well with my black jadeite carved bangle, too. 






And the underside.


----------



## Junkenpo

And here are all my black beauties together.

Ring (14k) and clover bracelet (18k) are onyx.

Bangle is jadeite

Earrings (18k) are nephrite... they look black in low light and a dark green in strong light.


----------



## Jade4Me

blackmonster said:


> This is an old Ming's set I bought on eBay but was a live auction yrs ago... The seller didn't know it was Mings, so it was a deal



Gorgeous blackmonster, along with your other pieces! Thanks for sharing!

Love your black onyx ring, JKP!

Love seeing my favorite Hetian bangle, zipcount!    Love your pi, too!

What a fun springy ensemble, crosso, with the lovely pastel colors of your jade, gemstone beads and clothes!

The Ming pieces inspired me to re-post this pic of a ring that I have no idea of its origin as it was from ebay years ago. But it's 14K gold with an opaque jadeite cab, and it's fun to wear! The 2nd pic is my smallest D-shape bangle that I dare to wear nowadays - 53.1-53.2mm, blueish grey lavender A grade jadeite. It's an overcast day so I can't see her sparkling and shimmering today.


----------



## blackmonster

crosso said:


> Having a hippie chick moment today in a fringed kimono top, rose quartz and blue Peruvian opal beads and of course, JADE! &#9786;


Nice combination of colors to complement your attire


----------



## blackmonster

Jade4Me said:


> Gorgeous blackmonster, along with your other pieces! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Love your black onyx ring, JKP!
> 
> Love seeing my favorite Hetian bangle, zipcount!    Love your pi, too!
> 
> What a fun springy ensemble, crosso, with the lovely pastel colors of your jade, gemstone beads and clothes!
> 
> The Ming pieces inspired me to re-post this pic of a ring that I have no idea of its origin as it was from ebay years ago. But it's 14K gold with an opaque jadeite cab, and it's fun to wear! The 2nd pic is my smallest D-shape bangle that I dare to wear nowadays - 53.1-53.2mm, blueish grey lavender A grade jadeite. It's an overcast day so I can't see her sparkling and shimmering today.


I like the color in the ring, makes for a nice bauble


----------



## blackmonster

Junkenpo said:


> And here are all my black beauties together.
> 
> Ring (14k) and clover bracelet (18k) are onyx.
> 
> Bangle is jadeite
> 
> Earrings (18k) are nephrite... they look black in low light and a dark green in strong light.


Nice pieces, I tend to stay away from black, but I really like the clover bracelet. I can see the likeness to Ming's in the ring, if it isn't one.... Reminds me of laua'e, a type of fern.  I looked through my reference pics, and couldn't find a match, but has that feel to it .. There are LOTS of ming's pieces out there, they were around for MANY years.... It's harder to find Gump's, and when you do, the price is usually high.


----------



## fanofjadeite

i bought this jade gourd pendant for someone special. and the 2 black jadeite beads, i'll keep one for myself


----------



## Lots love

R
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 today's springtime bangles jadeite Grade A bangles


----------



## crosso

Thanks for the comps, JKP,  J4Me and Blackmonster!  JKP, your black beauties are gorgeous! I really like the detail on your onyx ring.
J4Me,  I love that ring! What a beautiful color and a substantial statement ring! Lovely bangle too - you can see the translucence of it, even on an overcast day.
Pretty goard pendant,  Fan! I'm sure your someone special will love it!


----------



## crosso

Springtime lavender today!


----------



## blackmonster

A mings bangle with light carving


----------



## blackmonster

The same bangle


----------



## Lots love

blackmonster said:


> A mings bangle with light carving




Very pretty [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## Junkenpo

blackmonster said:


> The same bangle



I am in love!  Thank you so much for sharing!

These are my favorite colors in a jade bangle.  I love carved jade bangles.  This combines two of my favorite things in jade!   The carving is so pretty and feminine and delicate.  I really like it.


----------



## blackmonster

Junkenpo said:


> Me!
> 
> 
> Here's Iroh my carved bangle and Zuko my ring.


Is that a mings ring?, kind of looks like one..... 

And..... Curious, are any of you superstitious about buying red jade?


----------



## Junkenpo

blackmonster said:


> Is that a mings ring?, kind of looks like one.....
> 
> And..... Curious, are any of you superstitious about buying red jade?



Heheh, I'm in the same boat with the red jade ring  and a beaded necklace as I am with the onyx ring.  Very much a ming's feel to it, but no hallmarks other than the gold stamp.  I did get it from a seller in Hawaii who sold other ming's items, but did not advertise the ring as ming's.  On the red ring, it is stamped 585 on a little circle on the underside of the cabochon. 

What are the superstitions around buying red jade?  I'm not familiar. I would put myself mostly in the "not superstitious" side of most things, but some things are definitely unexplainable...like why I rotate my jade out to match how I feel instead of what matches my outfits.


----------



## Junkenpo

And I posted this in the H silver thread, but I'm going to drop it here, too.

Alea necklace doubled up as a bracelet, stacked with Elsa, my white carved D shape.








blackmonster, I just realized another reason why I like your carved white ming's... it's also princess shape... my favorite shape for bangles!

.
.
.
.
Okay ladies, new dream bangle for me... a princess pale white with soft green blooms and delicate carving in a 50mm inner diameter in a maybe 8-9mm thickness, in addition to the  50-51mm princess lavender in a 7mm thickness and the 25mm EB low dome D shape. 

If I ever find that trinity at an affordable price , I will be content and done collecting.


----------



## crosso

Gorgeous Ming's bangle,  blackmonster! I am green with envy! I'm curious about the red jade too, please tell!
JKP,  it's good to have dreams,  lol! I am mostly satisfied and done collecting I think, but you never know when that dream bangle may come along! I think I have less of a longing for one particular dream bangle though, because I change mine almost daily and like variety. Love the chunky silver with Elsa today!
I'm all in black and white today:


----------



## blackmonster

Years ago someone told me it was bad luck to buy red jade for yourself, but ok to buy and give away... BUT. I just checked w/my Chinese friends who are usually on it abt this stuff, and they said it 's untrue....


----------



## Junkenpo

blackmonster said:


> Years ago someone told me it was bad luck to buy red jade for yourself, but ok to buy and give away... BUT. I just checked w/my Chinese friends who are usually on it abt this stuff, and they said it 's untrue....



Neat!  I had never heard that one before specifically about red jade.  I love the red stuff.

I bought myself my first jade bangle years ago before I had any background from a stall at the county fair and was wearing it around. My MIL lamented once around me that she had no jade because no one had ever gifted her any and she made it sound like you weren't supposed to buy any jade for yourself.  

I broke the bangle knocking it off the bathroom counter so got a second one off of ebay (still no idea if it was treated or not) and when it fit a little big, I gave it to my MIL. She wears it every now and then.


----------



## Lots love

crosso said:


> Gorgeous Ming's bangle,  blackmonster! I am green with envy! I'm curious about the red jade too, please tell!
> JKP,  it's good to have dreams,  lol! I am mostly satisfied and done collecting I think, but you never know when that dream bangle may come along! I think I have less of a longing for one particular dream bangle though, because I change mine almost daily and like variety. Love the chunky silver with Elsa today!
> I'm all in black and white today:




Love the look on u


----------



## blackmonster

Thanks for the compliments on my bangle.  I had 2 other bangles with light carvings, not mings, and we're more dainty than the one posted, But burglars visited my house last year and got them..... So I continue to watch eBay to find similar &#55357;&#56867;

I find the topic of dream / holy grail pieces interesting .... Years ago I saw pictures of a carved Asian dragon ( it may have been a custom Mings piece) that was GORGEOUS , delicate, w/some translucency, in green lavender and white.... It was in a re-sellers shop. The guy said he sold it for $5,000.00. It came in and went out in days....

I would NOT  have paid the money, but I would have agonized in seeing it available, lol

with that said, the last piece I'm searching for is a lavender bangle, preferably with carving, at a REASONABLE cost, lol


----------



## blackmonster

Re. The red jade, I'll have to ask my other friend.... Hawaii is funny, multi-cultural so maybe it wasn't a Chinese thing.... I think it was a Hawaiian lady who told me, and my Japanese friend that spent years in the jewelry business that said she had heard.... I'm thinking had had something to do with fortune... I'll post an update when I have one.


----------



## crosso

Quiet on the thread today!

JKP,  I guess I'm not totally done collecting - just bangles, for now - as I bought these two pendants this week. The ice buddha is tiny like my yellow one, but I thought would be very cute on a short chain. Love the baby buddhas! The goldfish is bigger, about an inch and a half long.


----------



## Junkenpo

So cute crosso!  I like that little fishie... very delicate looking.  PM the seller, please!  You're making me want a tiny happy buddha!


----------



## Junkenpo

Good morning jadies!

I finally took some more pictures of the my pin in its Ming's box.  I don't know if the pin is actually a Ming's piece or not, but it VERY well carved and sturdy.  It's just gorgeous in real life.  The flowers look amazing and the leaves are smooth. It looks very delicate, but it has a little bit of weight to it. The back of the pin only has that little square with 585 stamped on it. No Ming's mark at all. 


Front of the pin








Back of the pin







And a shot with the pouch.


----------



## blackmonster

Junkenpo said:


> Good morning jadies!
> 
> I finally took some more pictures of the my pin in its Ming's box.  I don't know if the pin is actually a Ming's piece or not, but it VERY well carved and sturdy.  It's just gorgeous in real life.  The flowers look amazing and the leaves are smooth. It looks very delicate, but it has a little bit of weight to it. The back of the pin only has that little square with 585 stamped on it. No Ming's mark at all.
> 
> 
> Front of the pin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of the pin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a shot with the pouch.


Sorry, I'm thinking not ming's, the setting doesn't match their stale that I've seen over the years.  I'm not sure that they did that plant/flower.... When they did carved ivory and sterling, most of the plants/ flowers and creatures they did had some presence in Hawaii (I think ).... A jewelry told me Mr.Moon would take him to the forest and they would look at the things that were growing and work from what they observed.  I think the jade work was more Asian inspired....


----------



## blackmonster

These are a pair of lavender stones that I had reset.... They were Ming's in a plain setting.  I had one of their jewelers redo w/pearls & leaves


----------



## Junkenpo

blackmonster said:


> These are a pair of lavender stones that I had reset.... They were Ming's in a plain setting.  I had one of their jewelers redo w/pearls & leaves



I love these!  They are so saturated in color; the pearl and gold leaves really contrast well with the lavender.  It really drives home why Ming's is so collectible! Really pretty jade in nicely worked settings. I can just imagine how great a whole bangle in this color would look!

I'm sorry to hear about your being burgled. It's such a violation. Not just the monetary value of the pieces, but the sentimental value and memories that go with them. 

I'm not surprised about the pin. It's didn't really feel "ming's-y", but whoever the maker is did a really good job. Workmanship is impeccable! I pulled the trigger on them because those flowers just called to me.  I'm not sure what they are.. some sort of bluebell or lily or trumpet flower, I'd imagine.   I never wear it, I just pull it out to admire.  I really need to change that. 


Here's a shot of Zuko with the light coming through.


----------



## annetok

I got this jade bracelet from a nice Chinese lady. It really caught my eye even if it was slightly hidden in a box. I asked her if it's grade B and she said it's not, it's grade A. She pointed out the B-grade ones she had and the plastic ones. But I wasn't interested in them because they didn't have the lion bead this one has. The lion bead is the one that really drew me in. 

This bracelet's really dense and heavy, sometimes it's a bother to wear, but I really love it! Is it nephrite or jadeite? It's got a greasy luster and very icy. What do you folks think?


----------



## blackmonster

crosso said:


> Quiet on the thread today!
> 
> JKP,  I guess I'm not totally done collecting - just bangles, for now - as I bought these two pendants this week. The ice buddha is tiny like my yellow one, but I thought would be very cute on a short chain. Love the baby buddhas! The goldfish is bigger, about an inch and a half long.


Seeing that fish made me go to our safe.... These are pretty small earrings. I've seen bigger fish in a bracelet a few times on eBay ... The last time I think the seller wanted $2,000.00, too high for me, but it was a pretty bracelet


----------



## blackmonster

Junkenpo said:


> I love these!  They are so saturated in color; the pearl and gold leaves really contrast well with the lavender.  It really drives home why Ming's is so collectible! Really pretty jade in nicely worked settings. I can just imagine how great a whole bangle in this color would look!
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your being burgled. It's such a violation. Not just the monetary value of the pieces, but the sentimental value and memories that go with them.
> 
> I'm not surprised about the pin. It's didn't really feel "ming's-y", but whoever the maker is did a really good job. Workmanship is impeccable! I pulled the trigger on them because those flowers just called to me.  I'm not sure what they are.. some sort of bluebell or lily or trumpet flower, I'd imagine.   I never wear it, I just pull it out to admire.  I really need to change that.
> 
> 
> Here's a shot of Zuko with the light coming through.


The more I see that ring, the more I think I would like the color for myself.....  AND
I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one buying pieces that are admired rather than worn ..... I have a bunch of those situations &#128513;

an old set, I should wear more often....


----------



## Silver Mom

.


----------



## blackmonster

Silver Mom said:


> Black Monster, Here are my two lavenders.  Which one did you mean?


I think the second, they are both very pretty tho, I tend to prefer the rounded inside


----------



## Junkenpo

Silver Mom! How is Mochi?  The lavenders of yours are sooo nice. That princess is exactly what I'd want in a 50mm, 7mm.  I'll be on Oahu in late June, where should I go jade hunting? Anything happening at Blaisdell? 


.
black monster, your fishies are adorable! I like that they are 2 colors.  And that bead & pearl set is very grand.


----------



## Junkenpo

Also, Happy Mother's Day to all the Mommas on this thread!

Here's what I got my MIL. It was so hard to part with.


----------



## Silver Mom

blackmonster said:


> I think the second, they are both very pretty tho, I tend to prefer the rounded inside


Alice did have a carved lavender one that I thought was pretty.  I took a picture of it but I think she might have sold it.  Here it is.


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> Also, Happy Mother's Day to all the Mommas on this thread!
> 
> Here's what I got my MIL. It was so hard to part with.


Oh Wow I LOVE THIS!


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> Silver Mom! How is Mochi?  The lavenders of yours are sooo nice. That princess is exactly what I'd want in a 50mm, 7mm.  I'll be on Oahu in late June, where should I go jade hunting? Anything happening at Blaisdell?
> 
> 
> .
> black monster, your fishies are adorable! I like that they are 2 colors.  And that bead & pearl set is very grand.


Mochi is so good now.  Almost completely well.  God is so good.  Maybe Blaisdel will be having a trade show.  I can let you know if they are when I find out.


----------



## Silver Mom

blackmonster said:


> Seeing that fish made me go to our safe.... These are pretty small earrings. I've seen bigger fish in a bracelet a few times on eBay ... The last time I think the seller wanted $2,000.00, too high for me, but it was a pretty bracelet


These are very cute.


----------



## zipcount

That is so pretty, how much was it?


----------



## blackmonster

Junkenpo said:


> Also, Happy Mother's Day to all the Mommas on this thread!
> 
> Here's what I got my MIL. It was so hard to part with.


Very pretty, hope she appreciates and wears....


----------



## blackmonster

annetok said:


> I got this jade bracelet from a nice Chinese lady. It really caught my eye even if it was slightly hidden in a box. I asked her if it's grade B and she said it's not, it's grade A. She pointed out the B-grade ones she had and the plastic ones. But I wasn't interested in them because they didn't have the lion bead this one has. The lion bead is the one that really drew me in.
> 
> This bracelet's really dense and heavy, sometimes it's a bother to wear, but I really love it! Is it nephrite or jadeite? It's got a greasy luster and very icy. What do you folks think?


The Buddha is very happy looking, and the lion bead is pretty, I really like the curls in the mane


----------



## annetok

Junkenpo said:


> Also, Happy Mother's Day to all the Mommas on this thread!
> 
> Here's what I got my MIL. It was so hard to part with.



Sooo nice! The colors will look good with any outfit


----------



## annetok

blackmonster said:


> The Buddha is very happy looking, and the lion bead is pretty, I really like the curls in the mane



I read that the lion is called a Piyao or something. I think I gravitate toward carved pieces


----------



## crosso

blackmonster said:


> Seeing that fish made me go to our safe.... These are pretty small earrings. I've seen bigger fish in a bracelet a few times on eBay ... The last time I think the seller wanted $2,000.00, too high for me, but it was a pretty bracelet



So cute and such vibrant color! Love these!&#128149;


----------



## crosso

blackmonster said:


> These are a pair of lavender stones that I had reset.... They were Ming's in a plain setting.  I had one of their jewelers redo w/pearls & leaves



TO DIE FOR! So elegant with the gold and pearls.  You have an amazing collection,  blackmonster!


----------



## Junkenpo

Silver Mom said:


> Mochi is so good now.  Almost completely well.  God is so good.  Maybe Blaisdel will be having a trade show.  I can let you know if they are when I find out.



Thank you... we're going to be staying in the Ala Moana Hotel.  Hubby has promised me that I will have some time to go shopping on my own and I love walking around and riding the Bus. 




zipcount said:


> That is so pretty, how much was it?



Which one were you referring to?


----------



## Junkenpo

Also,  I have an early dentist appointment today (cracked a filling, getting a crown--ugh), so I called in sick and went for a run. 

Here's Smoke and my hometown at about six in the morning!


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> Also,  I have an early dentist appointment today (cracked a filling, getting a crown--ugh), so I called in sick and went for a run.
> 
> Here's Smoke and my hometown at about six in the morning!


Oh sooooo beautiful!  Lucky you live Hawaii.


----------



## crosso

Junkenpo said:


> Also,  I have an early dentist appointment today (cracked a filling, getting a crown--ugh), so I called in sick and went for a run.
> 
> Here's Smoke and my hometown at about six in the morning!



Sorry about your tooth! Beautiful pic - Smoke pics up all the shades of sea and sky.


----------



## blackmonster

annetok said:


> I read that the lion is called a Piyao or something. I think I gravitate toward carved pieces


I am like you, prefer the carved pieces.... Usually adds to the price if it's a good piece of jade tho.... A jewelr explained to me that the good carvers carved according to the colors on the stone.  I have seen very few of these examples and they were EXPENSIVE.... I think someone was asking way over $10,000 for a vintage Gump's pendant yrs ago on eBay ....


----------



## blackmonster

Curious question..... how long have you (anyone who wants to answer) collected jade?  

I started buying Ming's just under 20 yrs ago, and that was the stem to my acquiring the many jade pieces..... I didn't realize I was "collecting" until I told people how many pieces left with the burglars (but I was LUCKY and got back about 5 pieces, including the green cabachon piece)

Here's another old piece.... The safety chain actually opens, and if you have the right chain (I don't ) it converts to a short necklace


----------



## Junkenpo

That bracelet is really pretty. The variety of colors is great, and I like that it's capped with the black jade on the ends. I like the little leaves in between each cabochon. Such great details.  How cool that it could be converted to a necklace!

I only started collecting jade recently and mostly because of the first of these jade threads. I think I started posting in the Jade Thread in 2013.  Started off with 1 jade bangle, and now i have over a dozen, plus a lot of little pendants.  I should probably take a family shot of them all some time. 



Here's a small section of my bangle collection.


----------



## Silver Mom

junkenpo said:


> that bracelet is really pretty. The variety of colors is great, and i like that it's capped with the black jade on the ends. I like the little leaves in between each cabochon. Such great details.  How cool that it could be converted to a necklace!
> 
> I only started collecting jade recently and mostly because of the first of these jade threads. I think i started posting in the jade thread in 2013.  Started off with 1 jade bangle, and now i have over a dozen, plus a lot of little pendants.  I should probably take a family shot of them all some time.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a small section of my bangle collection. :d


WOW  jkp....stunning!!!!!!!   I really LOVE the soft colors.


----------



## annetok

blackmonster said:


> Curious question..... how long have you (anyone who wants to answer) collected jade?
> 
> I started buying Ming's just under 20 yrs ago, and that was the stem to my acquiring the many jade pieces..... I didn't realize I was "collecting" until I told people how many pieces left with the burglars (but I was LUCKY and got back about 5 pieces, including the green cabachon piece)
> 
> Here's another old piece.... The safety chain actually opens, and if you have the right chain (I don't ) it converts to a short necklace



We don't have Ming's in the Philippines and I suddenly wish we do. I love how they use the different colors of jade and not limit themselves with just the greens, whites and lavenders!

As for collecting, I'm just beginning to. I'm studying how real jade certificates look so I'd avoid getting tricked once I invest in a few pieces


----------



## annetok

Has anyone bought from ebay? I noticed that some items have a certificate for being Grade A jade. I'm attracted to Hetian jade pendants, just don't know if I should go for them. Not many jade sellers where I live.





this one's from ebay


----------



## blackmonster

Junkenpo said:


> That bracelet is really pretty. The variety of colors is great, and I like that it's capped with the black jade on the ends. I like the little leaves in between each cabochon. Such great details.  How cool that it could be converted to a necklace!
> 
> I only started collecting jade recently and mostly because of the first of these jade threads. I think I started posting in the Jade Thread in 2013.  Started off with 1 jade bangle, and now i have over a dozen, plus a lot of little pendants.  I should probably take a family shot of them all some time.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a small section of my bangle collection.


Pretty collection.... Curious, do you wear multiple bangles together?  I use the gold bangle as a buffer when I wear 2 pieces of jade, paranoid something will break....


----------



## crosso

annetok said:


> Has anyone bought from ebay? I noticed that some items have a certificate for being Grade A jade. I'm attracted to Hetian jade pendants, just don't know if I should go for them. Not many jade sellers where I live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one's from ebay



Annetok, most of us have purchased from ebay or etsy sellers. There is a thread on PF, "The Reputable Jade Sellers" thread that would be a good place to start. If not listed there, just ask! Many of us have been shopping for awhile now and chances are there is someone here who is familiar with any seller you may be considering. You are definitely off to a good start in learning about certification and looking for that!  &#9786;


----------



## crosso

Junkenpo said:


> That bracelet is really pretty. The variety of colors is great, and I like that it's capped with the black jade on the ends. I like the little leaves in between each cabochon. Such great details.  How cool that it could be converted to a necklace!
> 
> I only started collecting jade recently and mostly because of the first of these jade threads. I think I started posting in the Jade Thread in 2013.  Started off with 1 jade bangle, and now i have over a dozen, plus a lot of little pendants.  I should probably take a family shot of them all some time.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a small section of my bangle collection.



So pretty!!! That pic makes me want to take out more of mine to admire and play with!


----------



## Junkenpo

Morning Jadies!

I had planned to run this morning, but there is an low gray crowd getting blown down over the area I like to run and i don't want ot get sprinkled on.  I guess I could run in the opposite direction but I'm always worried about loose dogs when I run in the neighborhood. 

Here's some pics of Kukui flowers and the nut.  It's called the Candlenut tree in English because each nut burns for about 15min, so you could light it for candles and have a rough time estimate for activities. One can eat the cooked nuts--sparingly, they have an "cleansing" effect on the digestive system, and the sap from where you break the flowers off could be rubbed on the gums of teething babies for a mild anesthetic relief.  We also use polished nuts in lei. 

The jade bangle in the picture is Baby Princess. 51.5mm inner diameter/7mm thickness. 













annetok said:


> Has anyone bought from ebay? I noticed that some items have a certificate for being Grade A jade. I'm attracted to Hetian jade pendants, just don't know if I should go for them. Not many jade sellers where I live.



Hetian is pretty! Nice, creamy look to it.  I'm not as familiar with nephrite as I only have earrings and one green bangle that is nephrite.  Certificates are not always a guarantee of authenticity as they can be faked, too. I know there is one seller out there that their certificates have misspelled the word "Identification". The link to the jade seller thread is in my signature.


----------



## Junkenpo

blackmonster said:


> Pretty collection.... Curious, do you wear multiple bangles together?  I use the gold bangle as a buffer when I wear 2 pieces of jade, paranoid something will break....



I do like to stack, not usually more than 2 bangles at a time, but sometimes I will wear the 2 small ones (Baby Princess and Lippy) + one more.  Not always, though. Usually it's one at a time, but when I stack, I won't always wear a buffer if the bangles are close to the same size. When I do use a buffer, I usually use a key chain rubber thingie.


----------



## crosso

Junkenpo said:


> I do like to stack, not usually more than 2 bangles at a time, but sometimes I will wear the 2 small ones (Baby Princess and Lippy) + one more.  Not always, though. Usually it's one at a time, but when I stack, I won't always wear a buffer if the bangles are close to the same size. When I do use a buffer, I usually use a key chain rubber thingie.



Oooo, especially love the white and green stack - it looks so bright and spring-like!


----------



## annetok

> Hetian is pretty! Nice, creamy look to it.  I'm not as familiar with nephrite as I only have earrings and one green bangle that is nephrite.  Certificates are not always a guarantee of authenticity as they can be faked, too. I know there is one seller out there that their certificates have misspelled the word "Identification". The link to the jade seller thread is in my signature.





> Annetok, most of us have purchased from ebay or etsy sellers. There is a thread on PF, "The Reputable Jade Sellers" thread that would be a good place to start. If not listed there, just ask! Many of us have been shopping for awhile now and chances are there is someone here who is familiar with any seller you may be considering. You are definitely off to a good start in learning about certification and looking for that! &#9786;



Hey thanks to you both. I've scanned the thread and it's really helpful. I'll go ask there as well


----------



## blackmonster

annetok said:


> Has anyone bought from ebay? I noticed that some items have a certificate for being Grade A jade. I'm attracted to Hetian jade pendants, just don't know if I should go for them. Not many jade sellers where I live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one's from ebay


My suggestion may be way off from anyone else, but here are my thoughts.... One of the first things I remember my jewelry friend telling me was to be careful of how much money I was spending of the types of pieces I was buying... She explained little pieces, like beads, small pendants or rings were likely made from leftover pieces from larger pieces.... When it comes to larger pieces, I have spent LOTS of time just looking at pictures on the internet, especially live auction sites, the reputable ones will have quality pieces (not that I could afford them).  Pinterest also,has a lot of pics, and you can see a wide spectrum of quality and prices....
 I also watch auctions on eBay sometimes just to see what things are going for ... My observation is that some of the jade pieces are closing at high prices.... I'm not sure if more people are buying, or if people are just willing to pay more, or if the Asian market may somehow be affecting the prices on the quality pieces..... 
My personal feeling is that it can pay to be pAtient, I bought a few pieces that I regretted, and used it as learning experiences .... 
If you search the Gump's name, I believe someone connected with the store wrote a book or two about jade, and the store was known to have quality jade.... There are some gear articles that explain the complexities and confusions when buying jade, that could be a good place to start.
.... my thoughts for what it may be worth


----------



## blackmonster

This was a "desperate" purchase, I was recovering from the burglar visit, and bought this on eBay  without thinking .... I'm pretty sure I over paid, and wonder what it really is after reading the posts from people who tested their jade and got something other than what they expected


----------



## crosso

Goldfish pendant and tiny buddha came today! Love them both, but am going to need some serious help with BB (baby buddha &#128522. What do yo all think about how to have this mounted in some sort of prong or frame setting? It would have to be very delicate. BB is only 12mm high. I want to wear on a short chain so that he falls right below the hollow of the throat. Any ideas welcomed!


----------



## annetok

crosso said:


> Goldfish pendant and tiny buddha came today! Love them both, but am going to need some serious help with BB (baby buddha &#128522. What do yo all think about how to have this mounted in some sort of prong or frame setting? It would have to be very delicate. BB is only 12mm high. I want to wear on a short chain so that he falls right below the hollow of the throat. Any ideas welcomed!



Oh so cute! I really like the Buddha hihi. I'm sure if I were you, I'd be smiling every time I look at him. 

I, on the other hand, tried my hand for the first time in an auction! Well it's just ebay but based on your recommended sellers list, I gave it a go and won this item:











It's not a big ticket piece but I like it haha. Can't wait to receive it this June


----------



## Jade4Me

crosso said:


> Goldfish pendant and tiny buddha came today! Love them both, but am going to need some serious help with BB (baby buddha &#128522. What do yo all think about how to have this mounted in some sort of prong or frame setting? It would have to be very delicate. BB is only 12mm high. I want to wear on a short chain so that he falls right below the hollow of the throat. Any ideas welcomed!



Congrats on your new jade! Fishy has a nice curve to it and Baby Buddha is so cute! Since you're a jewelry DIY now, one idea is to hang BB inside a metal link to give it a frame. I've done that with smaller beads that were too pretty to not be highlighted solo. Here's an example of such a link from a quick search.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/212271801/1-pair-25mm-x-21mm-lightly-hammered


----------



## Junkenpo

Morning jadies!  Was sick at home yesterday... bleah.  Sore throat and sore ear.  I think it actually might be related to the temporary crown while I wait for the permanent one as it is own the same side. 



blackmonster said:


> This was a "desperate" purchase, I was recovering from the burglar visit, and bought this on eBay  without thinking .... I'm pretty sure I over paid, and wonder what it really is after reading the posts from people who tested their jade and got something other than what they expected



I'm not an expert, but it looks like an opaque lavender jade to me, very pretty!  Have you tested the specific gravity?  That's usually the first indicator.  Also, I love that ring and the gold bangle!




crosso said:


> Goldfish pendant and tiny buddha came today! Love them both, but am going to need some serious help with BB (baby buddha &#128522. What do yo all think about how to have this mounted in some sort of prong or frame setting? It would have to be very delicate. BB is only 12mm high. I want to wear on a short chain so that he falls right below the hollow of the throat. Any ideas welcomed!



I think you can't go wrong with a frame or delicate prong setting.  Are you thinking gold or silver?  




annetok said:


> I, on the other hand, tried my hand for the first time in an auction! Well it's just ebay but based on your recommended sellers list, I gave it a go and won this item:
> 
> It's not a big ticket piece but I like it haha. Can't wait to receive it this June



Nice colors!  The pattern is cool.  It looks like it will be a nice weighty jade!


----------



## crosso

Thanks for your comments,  annatok, J4Me  and JKP! 
Congrats on your bangle, Annatok!!! It's very nice and I know you will enjoy wearing it!  You  must  post pics, as soon as you get it! Gojades pics do not do justice to the jade. Can't wait to see!
Hope you are  feeling better, JKP!  That same virus  has been going around out here. My son had it last week so bad, we were  convinced  it was strep. Thank goodness it wasn't, but it's  certainly no fun.
Great idea,  J4Me,  but I don't think I want to tackle BB on my own. I may have to save up a bit more money, but think I want something like in the below sketch in yellow gold. The ring was my mother's - the solitaire  has a chip on one side and I've been trying to decide what to do with the tiny diamonds.  This may be the perfect project to use a few. What do you all think?


----------



## Silver Mom

crosso said:


> Thanks for your comments,  annatok, J4Me  and JKP!
> Congrats on your bangle, Annatok!!! It's very nice and I know you will enjoy wearing it!  You  must  post pics, as soon as you get it! Gojades pics do not do justice to the jade. Can't wait to see!
> Hope you are  feeling better, JKP!  That same virus  has been going around out here. My son had it last week so bad, we were  convinced  it was strep. Thank goodness it wasn't, but it's  certainly no fun.
> Great idea,  J4Me,  but I don't think I want to tackle BB on my own. I may have to save up a bit more money, but think I want something like in the below sketch in yellow gold. The ring was my mother's - the solitaire  has a chip on one side and I've been trying to decide what to do with the tiny diamonds.  This may be the perfect project to use a few. What do you all think?


I LOVE THIS Crosso!  Do it.  It is just my taste.


----------



## Jade4Me

crosso said:


> Thanks for your comments,  annatok, J4Me  and JKP!
> Congrats on your bangle, Annatok!!! It's very nice and I know you will enjoy wearing it!  You  must  post pics, as soon as you get it! Gojades pics do not do justice to the jade. Can't wait to see!
> Hope you are  feeling better, JKP!  That same virus  has been going around out here. My son had it last week so bad, we were  convinced  it was strep. Thank goodness it wasn't, but it's  certainly no fun.
> Great idea,  J4Me,  but I don't think I want to tackle BB on my own. I may have to save up a bit more money, but think I want something like in the below sketch in yellow gold. The ring was my mother's - the solitaire  has a chip on one side and I've been trying to decide what to do with the tiny diamonds.  This may be the perfect project to use a few. What do you all think?



For a custom frame I love this design and the sentimental reuse of the diamonds from your mother's ring! Yellow gold is a great choice, but maybe rose gold might look good depending on the hue of BB. For a pop of color you can consider alternating the diamonds with tiny sapphires or rubies. Maybe green, yellow or orange sapphires with yellow gold; or rubies or blue sapphires with rose gold.

For your mother's diamond solitaire, would a bezel setting hide the chip on its side?


----------



## crosso

Silver Mom said:


> I LOVE THIS Crosso!  Do it.  It is just my taste.



Thank you, Silver  Mom, your opinion  is just the vote of confidence  I needed since your taste in jade is exquisite!


----------



## crosso

Jade4Me said:


> For a custom frame I love this design and the sentimental reuse of the diamonds from your mother's ring! Yellow gold is a great choice, but maybe rose gold might look good depending on the hue of BB. For a pop of color you can consider alternating the diamonds with tiny sapphires or rubies. Maybe green, yellow or orange sapphires with yellow gold; or rubies or blue sapphires with rose gold.
> 
> For your mother's diamond solitaire, would a bezel setting hide the chip on its side?



Thanks J4Me! I was torn between  white and yellow  gold, since most of my fine rings and earrings  are either  platinum  or white  gold, but the jeweler said yellow or rose would definitely  set off the ice jade better. I like the idea of colored gems, too. But - I already have the little diamonds, which is a point towards having a modicum of thriftiness.&#128521; And I do like the idea of using some of Mom's diamonds with the buddha. She was very spiritual, all about loving kindness to men and animals alike and was open to wisdom regardless of theological origin so I know she would appreciate the association!

Thanks for the replies and suggestions and opinions, y'all! You're the best!


----------



## crosso

Jade4Me said:


> For a custom frame I love this design and the sentimental reuse of the diamonds from your mother's ring! Yellow gold is a great choice, but maybe rose gold might look good depending on the hue of BB. For a pop of color you can consider alternating the diamonds with tiny sapphires or rubies. Maybe green, yellow or orange sapphires with yellow gold; or rubies or blue sapphires with rose gold.
> 
> For your mother's diamond solitaire, would a bezel setting hide the chip on its side?



Oh! Forgot to say - regarding the solitaire, I've had the same thought. I have a diamond from my grandmother and mother-in-law also. I thought with the leftover little diamonds, these might make a nice bezel set bubble ring that would make a nice heirloom.


----------



## Jade4Me

crosso said:


> Thanks J4Me! I was torn between  white and yellow  gold, since most of my fine rings and earrings  are either  platinum  or white  gold, but the jeweler said yellow or rose would definitely  set off the ice jade better. I like the idea of colored gems, too. But - I already have the little diamonds, which is a point towards having a modicum of thriftiness.&#128521; And I do like the idea of using some of Mom's diamonds with the buddha. She was very spiritual, all about loving kindness to men and animals alike and was open to wisdom regardless of theological origin so I know she would appreciate the association!
> 
> Thanks for the replies and suggestions and opinions, y'all! You're the best!



You should definitely use your mom's diamonds on BB! I meant maybe add a few tiny sapphires or rubies in between the diamonds. But you are correct that only using the diamonds you already have is more budget friendly!


----------



## Jade4Me

crosso said:


> Oh! Forgot to say - regarding the solitaire, I've had the same thought. I have a diamond from my grandmother and mother-in-law also. I thought with the leftover little diamonds, these might make a nice bezel set bubble ring that would make a nice heirloom.



I'd love to see the final results! A generational heirloom ring! Tell your hubby YOUR generation may need a representative diamond in that ring!


----------



## Junkenpo

Crosso - great idea for a setting for the little buddha! 

Here's my pic of the day.... early morning at Swan Court Marriott. I have Granny Smith peeking in next to the Swan.


----------



## Silver Mom

crosso said:


> Thank you, Silver  Mom, your opinion  is just the vote of confidence  I needed since your taste in jade is exquisite!


Thank you crosso I love your jade pieces too! This piece is going to be absolutely stunning.
P.S.  You are quite the artist.  Your drawing really brought the piece to life.


----------



## blackmonster

crosso said:


> Thanks for your comments,  annatok, J4Me  and JKP!
> Congrats on your bangle, Annatok!!! It's very nice and I know you will enjoy wearing it!  You  must  post pics, as soon as you get it! Gojades pics do not do justice to the jade. Can't wait to see!
> Hope you are  feeling better, JKP!  That same virus  has been going around out here. My son had it last week so bad, we were  convinced  it was strep. Thank goodness it wasn't, but it's  certainly no fun.
> Great idea,  J4Me,  but I don't think I want to tackle BB on my own. I may have to save up a bit more money, but think I want something like in the below sketch in yellow gold. The ring was my mother's - the solitaire  has a chip on one side and I've been trying to decide what to do with the tiny diamonds.  This may be the perfect project to use a few. What do you all think?


Nice nice and a great idea for setting, including the diamonds .... In case you want another idea, I was just browsing eBay, and came across a similar BB set similar to your idea, but instead of the frame following the exact outline, the bottom portion was wavey, I think it's ref'd to as clouds.  Let me know if you want more info to see what I mean.  I don't know what is allowed I terms of posting on this forum, so I don't want to put any specific names.

I like the fish too.... For a long time I wanted a goldfish bracelet, but the pieces always went for more than I wanted to pay.... Hope you enjoy wearing, they are cute


----------



## crosso

Thanks so much, ladies, for your comments, ideas and compliments! They are all much appreciated! &#128538;

What a beautiful location shot, JKP!  I love all the pics of your gorgeous home - how lucky you are to live in such a lovely place!

Wearing fish and flowers this Friday, how about you?


----------



## Junkenpo

dangit... just wrote and lost a whole post.

crosso, love your fishies!  the earrings are just the right size and the pendant is so feminine with the longer swooping tail.


----------



## Junkenpo

Here was my suite for today.


----------



## luckybunny

Junkenpo said:


> Here was my suite for today.



Such translucent goodness! Everything is beautiful JKP!!


----------



## Jade4Me

blackmonster said:


> Curious question..... how long have you (anyone who wants to answer) collected jade?
> 
> I started buying Ming's just under 20 yrs ago, and that was the stem to my acquiring the many jade pieces..... I didn't realize I was "collecting" until I told people how many pieces left with the burglars (but I was LUCKY and got back about 5 pieces, including the green cabachon piece)
> 
> Here's another old piece.... The safety chain actually opens, and if you have the right chain (I don't ) it converts to a short necklace



Lovely bracelet! You should have a jeweler make a chain for you so you have the option to wear it as a necklace!  

I have a few jade pieces from years ago, but not really a collection. Then after finding this forum a little over a year ago, I now have a collection of jade bangles. Most are inexpensive and I love to rotate then daily. For the price of costume jewelry (or less), I have real A grade jade bangles. I still enjoy my fine jewelry, but after I starting beading with gemstones several years ago, I find my jewelry taste has become more casual/organic/rustic/artisan, etc. So my inexpensive jade bangles go well with my other jewelry. Here's my latest jadeite bangle, which ended up being free because the wrong one was sent and the seller graciously gave me a full refund. It's very "rustic" with many stone lines, but from a normal distance you wouldn't zero in on them.


----------



## Jade4Me

Nice pics of your jade JKP and crosso!


----------



## Jade4Me

annetok said:


> Oh so cute! I really like the Buddha hihi. I'm sure if I were you, I'd be smiling every time I look at him.
> 
> I, on the other hand, tried my hand for the first time in an auction! Well it's just ebay but based on your recommended sellers list, I gave it a go and won this item:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a big ticket piece but I like it haha. Can't wait to receive it this June



Can't wait to hear about it and for mod shots! I have a few jade pieces from this seller (no bangle yet) and have been pleased. Hope you'll be pleased, too, with your bangle.


----------



## annetok

Jade4Me said:


> Can't wait to hear about it and for mod shots! I have a few jade pieces from this seller (no bangle yet) and have been pleased. Hope you'll be pleased, too, with your bangle.



I bought a couple more pieces I fell in love with, and then forgot about looking up customs duties for items bought online!! I'm crossing my fingers that I won't be taxed unfairly for these few items (I live in the Philippines). It's probably easier to buy stuff online in other countries?

Icy Flower 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Leaf with lavender cicada


----------



## crosso

Jade4Me said:


> Lovely bracelet! You should have a jeweler make a chain for you so you have the option to wear it as a necklace!
> 
> I have a few jade pieces from years ago, but not really a collection. Then after finding this forum a little over a year ago, I now have a collection of jade bangles. Most are inexpensive and I love to rotate then daily. For the price of costume jewelry (or less), I have real A grade jade bangles. I still enjoy my fine jewelry, but after I starting beading with gemstones several years ago, I find my jewelry taste has become more casual/organic/rustic/artisan, etc. So my inexpensive jade bangles go well with my other jewelry. Here's my latest jadeite bangle, which ended up being free because the wrong one was sent and the seller graciously gave me a full refund. It's very "rustic" with many stone lines, but from a normal distance you wouldn't zero in on them.



Beautiful color, J4Me!


----------



## crosso

Junkenpo said:


> Here was my suite for today.



Gorgeous, JKP!  Is this bangle Rice? Crazy different this set looks under the different lighting conditions.


----------



## crosso

Junkenpo said:


> dangit... just wrote and lost a whole post.
> 
> crosso, love your fishies!  the earrings are just the right size and the pendant is so feminine with the longer swooping tail.



Thanks JKP!  My son said they looked like bugs! Can you believe it?!?&#128562;


----------



## crosso

annetok said:


> I bought a couple more pieces I fell in love with, and then forgot about looking up customs duties for items bought online!! I'm crossing my fingers that I won't be taxed unfairly for these few items (I live in the Philippines). It's probably easier to buy stuff online in other countries?
> 
> Icy Flower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leaf with lavender cicada



Great choices, annatok! They both look moist and translucent. Very pretty! You will have lots to show us soon!


----------



## stillvoice

I've been following this thread since I was on a hunt for a lavender jade bangle for my dowry. I set out determined to find a lavender bangle but this is what I ended up with. I love the different hues of green with the big patch of purple. [emoji8] Now I'm addicted to buying jade jewellery.


----------



## Lots love

stillvoice said:


> I've been following this thread since I was on a hunt for a lavender jade bangle for my dowry. I set out determined to find a lavender bangle but this is what I ended up with. I love the different hues of green with the big patch of purple. [emoji8] Now I'm addicted to buying jade jewellery.
> View attachment 2998540
> View attachment 2998541




It looks so beautiful love the colors you pick congratulations on your new bangle


----------



## Lots love

annetok said:


> I bought a couple more pieces I fell in love with, and then forgot about looking up customs duties for items bought online!! I'm crossing my fingers that I won't be taxed unfairly for these few items (I live in the Philippines). It's probably easier to buy stuff online in other countries?
> 
> 
> 
> Icy Flower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leaf with lavender cicada




I love both your pendent  beautiful looking great choices


----------



## Junkenpo

annetok said:


> I bought a couple more pieces I fell in love with, and then forgot about looking up customs duties for items bought online!! I'm crossing my fingers that I won't be taxed unfairly for these few items (I live in the Philippines). It's probably easier to buy stuff online in other countries?
> 
> Icy Flower
> 
> Leaf with lavender cicada



I always hold my breath about customs, but so far I've only ever had to pay them once on something from Japan.  

Both items are lovely and I really like that leaf with the cicada! 




luckybunny said:


> Such translucent goodness! Everything is beautiful JKP!!



Thank you! 



crosso said:


> Gorgeous, JKP!  Is this bangle Rice? Crazy different this set looks under the different lighting conditions.



Yup, that's Rice. You can see all the cracks in here in these shots. She has no chime, so I worry every time I wear her.  I'm thinking that I'll send her out for testing this summer and then find someone to band her. She would need it in at least 3 places. Her coloring is so soft, I'm thinking maybe rose gold. 



crosso said:


> Thanks JKP!  My son said they looked like bugs! Can you believe it?!?&#128562;



hahah! definitely not bugs... but now you've got me thinking of jade spider earrings... lol 




stillvoice said:


> I've been following this thread since I was on a hunt for a lavender jade bangle for my dowry. I set out determined to find a lavender bangle but this is what I ended up with. I love the different hues of green with the big patch of purple. [emoji8] Now I'm addicted to buying jade jewellery.



Ah! the colors on this are lovely and soft. very pretty! thank you for sharing!


----------



## Junkenpo

Today's stack: Granny Smith and Lippy with the onyx bracelet.


----------



## annetok

stillvoice said:


> I've been following this thread since I was on a hunt for a lavender jade bangle for my dowry. I set out determined to find a lavender bangle but this is what I ended up with. I love the different hues of green with the big patch of purple. [emoji8] Now I'm addicted to buying jade jewellery.
> View attachment 2998540
> View attachment 2998541



So sweet looking, like candy, yum!!


----------



## Lots love

[emoji261][emoji264]aura special [emoji259]jadeite Burmese bangle [emoji262][emoji262]


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

hey everyone!!!! I kinda couldn't get into my purse forum account since I got a new phone...but I finally got in!!! Anyway..I got some new gojade bangles...they are for everyday wear....I love em, no name for the skinny one but my thicker princess' name is "snow the product.." they both have slight,  tiny amounts of lavender...wish they were a bit darker 
Anyway---has anyone who's bought from go jade ever had issues with their certificates???? The jade is LEGIT BUT their certificate these both came with had misspells....the word "magnification" was spelled "Megnification"......????? What's up with that???? Idk...is Megnification a word idk about??? Lol!!!


----------



## annetok

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> hey everyone!!!! I kinda couldn't get into my purse forum account since I got a new phone...but I finally got in!!! Anyway..I got some new gojade bangles...they are for everyday wear....I love em, no name for the skinny one but my thicker princess' name is "snow the product.." they both have slight,  tiny amounts of lavender...wish they were a bit darker
> Anyway---has anyone who's bought from go jade ever had issues with their certificates???? The jade is LEGIT BUT their certificate these both came with had misspells....the word "magnification" was spelled "Megnification"......????? What's up with that???? Idk...is Megnification a word idk about??? Lol!!!



I noticed the same misspelling in mine! @_@ HMMM I wonder if that means it's fake? The item hasn't arrive yet.


----------



## Junkenpo

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Anyway---has anyone who's bought from go jade ever had issues with their certificates???? The jade is LEGIT BUT their certificate these both came with had misspells....the word "magnification" was spelled "Megnification"......????? What's up with that???? Idk...is Megnification a word idk about??? Lol!!!





annetok said:


> I noticed the same misspelling in mine! @_@ HMMM I wonder if that means it's fake? The item hasn't arrive yet.



Dang.

I just went and hauled out the one bangle I got from them awhile back.  Same misspelling on the certificate. Has anyone pointed that out to the seller? I wonder what their reply would be.  If anyone does, let us know!

I'm not concerned about the jade itself, but it would be kinda lame if they are faking certs. I just got a kitchen scale, so I'll try doing specific gravity  on the bangle after work today, but I do have the long/short wave UV light and it passed that one. It also feels cool to the touch and has a chime.


----------



## Junkenpo

Here's a pic of my first beads.  Endless knots, no clasp, slight gradation to the size of the bead, even light green.  Really nice weight to it... hah. I might have to dig them out and wear them today.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

annetok said:


> I noticed the same misspelling in mine! @_@ HMMM I wonder if that means it's fake? The item hasn't arrive yet.



I bought 2 of them....so far,  the jade is ok...I mean one of them, the one on the left has some amazing coloring...I also like my thicker princess BUT I do not like the misspelling in the cert....so I'm thinking as well that the certificate is probably a phony....  boo gojade!!!


----------



## annetok

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> I bought 2 of them....so far,  the jade is ok...I mean one of them, the one on the left has some amazing coloring...I also like my thicker princess BUT I do not like the misspelling in the cert....so I'm thinking as well that the certificate is probably a phony....  boo gojade!!!



I WILL ASK RIGHT NOW!!! 

@JKP: Do let us know the result of your specific grav test


----------



## annetok

I'm back! Cheng Wai Fung (Gojade) replied very fast and gave me a screenshot of the original certificate in Chinese. The certis are from the Guangdong Provincial Institute of Geological Sciences www.gdgig.com. The instruction I got for one of my items:



> Please search at Gemstone certificate! The First is small certificate! Please choice the &#23542;&#30707;&#35388;&#26360;. If you still cannot look! Please email me again!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

[QUOTE anetok;28578057]I WILL ASK RIGHT NOW!!! 

@JKP: Do let us know the result of your specific grav test [/QUOTE]
To be honest,  I feel like asking for a partial refund bcuz the certificate is supposed to boost the cost and the worth of the bangle...if I'm sittin here with a semi decent jade With cert that is suspect,  misspellings and all--then I look like boo boo the fool with this certificate they should have just lowered the price Instead of front with a crappy looking certificate  :-/ 
I mean, I totally appreciate that English isn't their 1st language,  but if your running a business,  then it should at least look half decent as far as paper work goes....


----------



## crosso

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> [QUOTE anetok;28578057]I WILL ASK RIGHT NOW!!!
> 
> @JKP: Do let us know the result of your specific grav test


To be honest,  I feel like asking for a partial refund bcuz the certificate is supposed to boost the cost and the worth of the bangle...if I'm sittin here with a semi decent jade With cert that is suspect,  misspellings and all--then I look like boo boo the fool with this certificate they should have just lowered the price Instead of front with a crappy looking certificate  :-/ 
I mean, I totally appreciate that English isn't their 1st language,  but if your running a business,  then it should at least look half decent as far as paper work goes....[/QUOTE]

Hmmmm. I somewhat agree with you. Part of the,reason we look for certification is not just for our own peace of mind, but also because of potential resale/future value. I have bought a few items from gojade and never  noticed this misspelling, which is funny, because i noticed a similar issue with another seller in the past. 
I could only find the cert for one of my items quickly  (will locate the others tomorrow if i have time) and it did have this same misspelling. I did check the website but could not find if there was a instant translation to English for the site. I did an SG test on my bangles from them and they were right on for jadeite and since these were opaque, relatively inexpensive bangles, it did not even occur to me,to double check the cert. Anyone else with any comments to add?


----------



## Junkenpo

annetok said:


> I WILL ASK RIGHT NOW!!!
> 
> @JKP: Do let us know the result of your specific grav test





ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> [QUOTE anetok;28578057]I WILL ASK RIGHT NOW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @JKP: Do let us know the result of your specific grav test
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest,  I feel like asking for a partial refund bcuz the certificate is supposed to boost the cost and the worth of the bangle...if I'm sittin here with a semi decent jade With cert that is suspect,  misspellings and all--then I look like boo boo the fool with this certificate they should have just lowered the price Instead of front with a crappy looking certificate  :-/
> I mean, I totally appreciate that English isn't their 1st language,  but if your running a business,  then it should at least look half decent as far as paper work goes....
Click to expand...


Okay ladies.... bangle passed the SG test and I love that Chrome will translate pages for me, so I was able to pull up the certificate online.  I don't know how deep the rabbit hole goes, but I would hope that a fake website/database would be too much work/cost too much to fake. 

It still sucks that a word is misspelled.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

I do not know Chinese but I put the number on my certificate in the search on their website and my bangle popped up....okaay??....so it does pop up with a quickness but wth does it all say lmao?!!!
I do like that Gojade got back with you way quick..that says something about their customer service for sure??...


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Ooh! ! How did u make it translate??? Lol...AND YES I WOULD HOPE that it is too much drama to send out fake certs that still pull up anyway lol!!!


----------



## Junkenpo

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Ooh! ! How did u make it translate??? Lol...AND YES I WOULD HOPE that it is too much drama to send out fake certs that still pull up anyway lol!!!



I don't remember what I did, but now Google Chrome now always translates all the chinese sites into English for me... I think around the time I started frequenting this thread, I was trying to get into Taobao.  If you go to google translate, you can drop the links in and it will redo the site pages into an available language of your choice.


----------



## Junkenpo

Oh yes.. and here is a pic from this morning. 

I'm wearing Super Green (an UJ bangle) and the what you see is the lifeguard stand at Hanakao'o Beach Park (aka "Canoe Beach").  This is just the start of Kaanapali, where all the canoe races happen.


----------



## Jade4Me

Good morning ladies! I looked at my certs from this seller and one has the same misspelling. The other is in a different format and doesn't use the word magnification, but has a line that says, "Struction""?! I don't think that's a real word either...

You could ask the seller to ask the lab to send another cert with all spelling errors corrected. The hard part of testing the pieces is done and it's just a matter of reissuing the certs in English. Maybe it could take awhile, but it's also in the seller's best interest to pursue the issue to maintain his reputation. I can send him a message, too, but in my case I'm not concerned about getting new certs because my 2 pendants are inexpensive, I wouldn't sell them, and their specific gravities are good for jadeite.


----------



## Jade4Me

Junkenpo said:


> Oh yes.. and here is a pic from this morning.
> 
> I'm wearing Super Green (an UJ bangle) and the what you see is the lifeguard stand at Hanakao'o Beach Park (aka "Canoe Beach").  This is just the start of Kaanapali, where all the canoe races happen.



Beautiful! I need to move to Hawaii!


----------



## crosso

Junkenpo said:


> Oh yes.. and here is a pic from this morning.
> 
> I'm wearing Super Green (an UJ bangle) and the what you see is the lifeguard stand at Hanakao'o Beach Park (aka "Canoe Beach").  This is just the start of Kaanapali, where all the canoe races happen.



Love these pics, JKP!  Every time I see one of your pics, it provides a moment of peace in my day as I think "Ahhhhh, so beautiful! "


----------



## crosso

Received these adorable little earrings from Enijew today!


----------



## crosso

And these vintage  glassy nephrite ones are on the way!&#128513;


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Soo beautiful!!! WHO DID U BUY THE TOP Bangle from??


----------



## princessLIL

I m wearing black jade Tiffany and Co. Key on a platinum chain &#128516;


----------



## crosso

princessLIL said:


> I m wearing black jade Tiffany and Co. Key on a platinum chain &#128516;



Nice! I wear mine on a white gold chain; I love pendants like these wear you can change out the chain to suit whatever jewelry you're wearing.


----------



## crosso

Couldn't resist taking pics of Kwan Yin in the sun today, she looked so pretty &#128150;


----------



## crosso

One more pic to share today - put a downpayment on this sweet little antique ring today. Although the seller lives only about an hour away from me, it will take a month or more to receive it and get it sized up, since the budget is tight right now. But I could not resist the bright apple green and Art Nouveau setting!


----------



## Silver Mom

crosso said:


> One more pic to share today - put a downpayment on this sweet little antique ring today. Although the seller lives only about an hour away from me, it will take a month or more to receive it and get it sized up, since the budget is tight right now. But I could not resist the bright apple green and Art Nouveau setting!


Oh my, I agree.... I would not be able to resist this too.


----------



## princessLIL

crosso said:


> Nice! I wear mine on a white gold chain; I love pendants like these wear you can change out the chain to suit whatever jewelry you're wearing.



Crosso, couldn't agree more! We have the same taste..&#128516;


----------



## annetok

Hi Ladies! I got a bit confused while shopping for jade bangles. There are two ways to get your bangle size it seems. One is you measure the highest points of your pinky and index knuckles. The other is to measure your palm breadth. I bought a bangle from Gojade that measures 57mm diameter because my palm breadth is 76.2mm (http://cdn.enijew.com/image/measure.png). But in Unijade, the instruction is to use the knuckle distance measurement. And my size is supposed to be 63.5mm (same as my knuckle width). Isn't that too big? I'm confused. Can't I just use the same palm breadth measurement?


----------



## Junkenpo

annetok said:


> Hi Ladies! I got a bit confused while shopping for jade bangles. There are two ways to get your bangle size it seems. One is you measure the highest points of your pinky and index knuckles. The other is to measure your palm breadth. I bought a bangle from Gojade that measures 57mm diameter because my palm breadth is 76.2mm (http://cdn.enijew.com/image/measure.png). But in Unijade, the instruction is to use the knuckle distance measurement. And my size is supposed to be 63.5mm (same as my knuckle width). Isn't that too big? I'm confused. Can't I just use the same palm breadth measurement?



Sizing can be tricky.  A lot of it depends on how meaty & how flexible your hand it, along with how wide the bangle is.  The wider the bangle, the more contact friction you have. 

My favorite D shape is 16mm in width and 51mm inner diameter.  I can go smaller in a princess shape.  But, only on the left. My right hand is more meaty and much less flexible.  I can go down to a 51.5 in a princess on the right, but that's the limit. 

If your hand is flexible, the smallest you could wear would be a bangle that is large enough to fit over widest part of your wrist bone.  This is around about 3 knuckles, like so.

















I forced this bangle over my right hand once, and then I couldn't get it off for weeks!  And I really banged up my hand when I did... I think some pinched nerves, too.  Never again!


----------



## blackmonster

Thanks ladies for sharing your thots and the efforts to share pics of your beautiful pieces.... It's encouraged me to wear pieces that have sat in the safe.... This is not a combination I've done before mostly bec I prefer other bracelets, but I ended up liking this one....

These are NOT diamond bangles, just sparkly ones that were LOTS cheaper


----------



## annetok

I think I got the right bangle size. But now after reading some warnings about unijade I'd like to get a second opinion on this piece, because I'm not sure if thats a chip I spot: http://images.marketplaceadvisor.ch...m/albums/w416/unijade/25/justinjade10554e.jpg

It was on sale so I got tempted, but I havent paid yet


----------



## crosso

blackmonster said:


> Thanks ladies for sharing your thots and the efforts to share pics of your beautiful pieces.... It's encouraged me to wear pieces that have sat in the safe.... This is not a combination I've done before mostly bec I prefer other bracelets, but I ended up liking this one....
> 
> These are NOT diamond bangles, just sparkly ones that were LOTS cheaper


What a beautiful, luxe combo, blackmonster! Glad you are taking out and loving some unworn pieces. Beautiful jewelry like yours SHOULD be worn!


----------



## Junkenpo

princessLIL said:


> I m wearing black jade Tiffany and Co. Key on a platinum chain &#128516;





crosso said:


> Nice! I wear mine on a white gold chain; I love pendants like these wear you can change out the chain to suit whatever jewelry you're wearing.



I love those black jade keys!   I really like a lot of the black jade Tiffany pieces.




crosso said:


> Couldn't resist taking pics of Kwan Yin in the sun today, she looked so pretty &#128150;



Really vibrant when the light shines through! 




crosso said:


> One more pic to share today - put a downpayment on this sweet little antique ring today. Although the seller lives only about an hour away from me, it will take a month or more to receive it and get it sized up, since the budget is tight right now. But I could not resist the bright apple green and Art Nouveau setting!



That has amazing color!  I like how the gold is so bright to match it. 




blackmonster said:


> Thanks ladies for sharing your thots and the efforts to share pics of your beautiful pieces.... It's encouraged me to wear pieces that have sat in the safe.... This is not a combination I've done before mostly bec I prefer other bracelets, but I ended up liking this one....
> 
> These are NOT diamond bangles, just sparkly ones that were LOTS cheaper



These look great stacked together!  The sparklies look just like the real thing. I wouldn't think twice about it because the jade looks so complementary with it. 




annetok said:


> I think I got the right bangle size. But now after reading some warnings about unijade I'd like to get a second opinion on this piece, because I'm not sure if thats a chip I spot: http://images.marketplaceadvisor.ch...m/albums/w416/unijade/25/justinjade10554e.jpg
> 
> It was on sale so I got tempted, but I havent paid yet



I like the color patterning on it, and it's hard to say about a chip. What does the seller say? Anything you can feel with fingertips/fingernails?  I have bangles with flaws that are visible and touchable, but the price reflects that.


----------



## Junkenpo

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Soo beautiful!!! WHO DID U BUY THE TOP Bangle from??



Not sure who you are asking..... but on the off chance you are asking about my white bangle.... it is from ultimate jadeite on ebay.


----------



## Junkenpo

And here is a gray picture to echo the gray bangle with the funky misspelled certificate. lol


----------



## crosso

Junkenpo said:


> And here is a gray picture to echo the gray bangle with the funky misspelled certificate. lol



Lovely, moody pic! Thought of you when I chose my jewelry for today, JKP  - pale jade and Hawaiian plumeria earrings &#9786;


----------



## crosso

crosso said:


> Lovely, moody pic! Thought of you when I chose my jewelry for today, JKP  - pale jade and Hawaiian plumeria earrings &#9786;



Oops, forgot the pic


----------



## Lots love

[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji146]


----------



## blackmonster

Junkenpo said:


> Also, Happy Mother's Day to all the Mommas on this thread!
> 
> Here's what I got my MIL. It was so hard to part with.


This is a really pretty necklace, did she like it?


----------



## annetok

I found this cool, vintage style jade ring to match my carved-bead bracelet. I quite like the sauciness


----------



## Junkenpo

annetok said:


> I found this cool, vintage style jade ring to match my carved-bead bracelet. I quite like the sauciness



I love this!  The size is bold, but because the color of the leaf is nice and cool and the design is simple it winds up being rather elegant!


----------



## Junkenpo

crosso said:


> Oops, forgot the pic



Love all the pieces!   I really like your ring and carved bangle.  It's funny, I have no "locally made" jewelry. I did tell my husband to get me a pair of pikake bud earrings from Na Hoku once, but he just laughed.


----------



## Junkenpo

blackmonster said:


> This is a really pretty necklace, did she like it?



She did!  She also wondered how expensive it was. lol   I told her I wasn't going to tell her how much money I spent on it, but I did tell her I thought it was beautiful and that it was hard to give up. lol She said I could borrow it when I wanted. hahah


----------



## blackmonster

Water jade cabochons ...Another piece that sits in The safe.... I'm starting to think my pieces look old-ladyish


----------



## crosso

blackmonster said:


> Water jade cabochons ...Another piece that sits in The safe.... I'm starting to think my pieces look old-ladyish



I don't think any of your pieces are "old-ladyish" - they are beautiful and elegant and timeless! If worn with contemporary fashions, I think they contribute to a total look of a unique and sophisticated sense of style that is intensely personal and enviable. Don't let them languish alone, wear them! That is what they were created for!


----------



## crosso

Another remake today - I thiught that the beads with this log carved pendant looked a bit awkward. I love the artistry of the ginkgo leaf pendant better on it's own. So I shortened the bead necklace once already and added silver beads to make a bracelet  (which I posted once before). Now I removed two more beads (the lightest ones which best matched the pendant) for earrings on gold chain and earhooks and am wearing the pendant on a gold chain. More options that I am happier with as individual pieces!&#128522;


----------



## crosso

crosso said:


> Another remake today - I thiught that the beads with this log carved pendant looked a bit awkward. I love the artistry of the ginkgo leaf pendant better on it's own. So I shortened the bead necklace once already and added silver beads to make a bracelet  (which I posted once before). Now I removed two more beads (the lightest ones which best matched the pendant) for earrings on gold chain and earhooks and am wearing the pendant on a gold chain. More options that I am happier with as individual pieces!&#128522;



Oh! Forgot to attach! Here are the earrings I made with the pendant.


----------



## crosso

crosso said:


> Oh! Forgot to attach! Here are the earrings I made with the pendant.



Jeez! Having trouble with my pics and posting this evening!


----------



## crosso

. . . And here's the finished version of the nephrite and lapis bead necklace and bracelet . . .


----------



## annetok

crosso said:


> Jeez! Having trouble with my pics and posting this evening!



So nice! Where did you get this nephrite pendant? I have a lonely jade pendant at home, it doesn't have a chain or band because no chain can seem to fit in the hole


----------



## crosso

annetok said:


> So nice! Where did you get this nephrite pendant? I have a lonely jade pendant at home, it doesn't have a chain or band because no chain can seem to fit in the hole



Thank you, Annetok! I bought from etsy seller in attached pic -


----------



## crosso

crosso said:


> Thank you, Annetok! I bought from etsy seller in attached pic -



Oh, and I was just lucky to have a chain like this that could fit through the pendant hole.


----------



## Junkenpo

blackmonster said:


> Water jade cabochons ...Another piece that sits in The safe.... I'm starting to think my pieces look old-ladyish




This is lovely!  You know how they say everything old is new again! I can see this working with a modern feminine twist.  Soft colors or monochrome.  I would totally wear it with an outfit like this or this.






crosso said:


> Jeez! Having trouble with my pics and posting this evening!



The leaf looks great on its own chain and the earrings are a nice touch!


----------



## Junkenpo

And here's the sun coming up over the west Maui mountains and you can see the golf course and Hanakao'o Cemetary at Hanakao'o beach. 

Jade bangle is my black carved, ope'ape'a.


----------



## crosso

annetok said:


> So nice! Where did you get this nephrite pendant? I have a lonely jade pendant at home, it doesn't have a chain or band because no chain can seem to fit in the hole



I just thought to add - once you look at how jewelry is constructed and once you have a few tools, it opens up a whle new world of possibilities. It seems intimidating at first, but with all the tutorials and shopping options for fittings on the internet, it is not hard at all to remake something to better suit your your taste. Granted, really  high end items and  jobs need a jeweler, but there is a lot you can do on your own!


----------



## crosso

Junkenpo said:


> And here's the sun coming up over the west Maui mountains and you can see the golf course and Hanakao'o Cemetary at Hanakao'o beach.
> 
> Jade bangle is my black carved, ope'ape'a.



Beautiful, JKP!!!


----------



## Molly0

Very nice changes Crosso!  I would have done exactly the same thing.


----------



## blackmonster

crosso said:


> . . . And here's the finished version of the nephrite and lapis bead necklace and bracelet . . .


Thanks for the positive thoughts Crosso (BTW, what a cute kitty).... And for sharing your remake... I like the blue w/ the jade and the ginkgo leaf has a delicate appearance.  I have a few pieces to remake myself, it just takes so much effort.

There was some chatter abt pieces that can't fit a chain thru.... A possible answer may be to convert the bail to an "enhancer" fitting... Unfortunately I don't have any, but the fitting basically allows you to clip the pendant on to the necklace.  I think I've seen it used in combination with jade bead or pearl necklaces .... Since you can't slide a bail on those type of necklaces, you clip it between two beads.

I think if you search eBay in the jewelry category, you will find fittings as well as auctions that show you how it works.

As you have remade some pieces, have you ever tried wiring your beads?  I'm just wondering how tedious it is...

This is what I mean by wiring beads, I think you have to attach them as you do them.... seems hard


----------



## blackmonster

Junkenpo said:


> This is lovely!  You know how they say everything old is new again! I can see this working with a modern feminine twist.  Soft colors or monochrome.  I would totally wear it with an outfit like this or this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The leaf looks great on its own chain and the earrings are a nice touch!


Thanks JKP... my problem is that most of the clothes I wear is too light or thin to hold the brooch well... There is a little bit of weight and I haven't thought of a way to make it sit nicely


----------



## Molly0

My Jade choices for today:


----------



## crosso

blackmonster said:


> Thanks for the positive thoughts Crosso (BTW, what a cute kitty).... And for sharing your remake... I like the blue w/ the jade and the ginkgo leaf has a delicate appearance.  I have a few pieces to remake myself, it just takes so much effort.
> 
> There was some chatter abt pieces that can't fit a chain thru.... A possible answer may be to convert the bail to an "enhancer" fitting... Unfortunately I don't have any, but the fitting basically allows you to clip the pendant on to the necklace.  I think I've seen it used in combination with jade bead or pearl necklaces .... Since you can't slide a bail on those type of necklaces, you clip it between two beads.
> 
> I think if you search eBay in the jewelry category, you will find fittings as well as auctions that show you how it works.
> 
> As you have remade some pieces, have you ever tried wiring your beads?  I'm just wondering how tedious it is...
> 
> This is what I mean by wiring beads, I think you have to attach them as you do them.... seems hard



Thanks for the comps, blackmonster!  The kitty is mine when he was a baby - he's a huge, fluffy boy now, but still very cute! 
That's a great idea about the enhancer bail! I did not think of that! The nice thing about those is you can change out the chain or beads or pearls you attach to so it expands the possibilities. 
I have done two pieces with wiring, but inserted chain between the beads; it is tedious because every bead needs to be looped at both ends. I was happy with the end result though.


----------



## crosso

Molly0 said:


> My Jade choices for today:



Gorgeous, Molly! Nice to see you back posting again! Have you been back to your local jade shop lately or found any new thrift treasures? 
I love the icy buddha pendant,  very pretty!!!


----------



## Molly0

crosso said:


> Gorgeous, Molly! Nice to see you back posting again! Have you been back to your local jade shop lately or found any new thrift treasures?
> I love the icy buddha pendant,  very pretty!!!



Hey Crosso  thanks!   getting better and better every day! 
Haven't found many thrift treasures lately, but the icy Buddha was a generous gift from my Sis.   So nice to see those gorgeous necklaces again!


----------



## Junkenpo

blackmonster said:


> This is what I mean by wiring beads, I think you have to attach them as you do them.... seems hard



I love the beads and gold on this necklace.  Sometime last year or the year before, I saw a black one that looked just like that on ebay that the seller had identified as an unmarked Ming's.  It was listed a little high priced for me, so I asked for a little bit off, and they had agreed, but someone else bid at the last... I'm always sorry I missed it! 




Molly0 said:


> My Jade choices for today:



Pretty, pretty! 

.
.
.
.

Here are more pics of my tiny beads.  I seriously love the length of this necklace.


----------



## Molly0

Junkenpo said:


> I love the beads and gold on this necklace.  Sometime last year or the year before, I saw a black one that looked just like that on ebay that the seller had identified as an unmarked Ming's.  It was listed a little high priced for me, so I asked for a little bit off, and they had agreed, but someone else bid at the last... I'm always sorry I missed it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty, pretty!
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> Here are more pics of my tiny beads.  I seriously love the length of this necklace.



Oh those colors!


----------



## blackmonster

crosso said:


> Thanks for the comps, blackmonster!  The kitty is mine when he was a baby - he's a huge, fluffy boy now, but still very cute!
> That's a great idea about the enhancer bail! I did not think of that! The nice thing about those is you can change out the chain or beads or pearls you attach to so it expands the possibilities.
> I have done two pieces with wiring, but inserted chain between the beads; it is tedious because every bead needs to be looped at both ends. I was happy with the end result though.


VERY  NICE - just like a station necklace, I am getting into that style.... I like the length and minimal style.... The piece with the wide pendant is beautiful too, that's for the ideas, esp because I have loose beads to do something with.


----------



## Lots love

my blueberry Burmese grade A jadeite bangle [emoji255][emoji255]


----------



## Coco_ricecake

Hello I am new to the forum. I have been following this tread and the old one for a year or so now. I only have three jade pieces but only two I currently wear. I will post pics later when I'm in better light.
With that aside, where I live people don't even know jade. Because I'm not Asian I often get shocked looks at work or on the street when I'm asked about my jade necklace and proceed to talk knowledgeable about jade. I get smiles from Asians that pass me and I've noticed that their more likely to talk to me randomly. Is this common?


----------



## ayinger

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3007729
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my blueberry Burmese grade A jadeite bangle [emoji255][emoji255]




Wow that is beautiful! Do you mind me asking, where was this one purchased?


----------



## Lots love

ayinger said:


> Wow that is beautiful! Do you mind me asking, where was this one purchased?




Not at all I don't mind you asking . Thank you [emoji6]in Hong Kong from very old collection very old man had for very long time.


----------



## Lots love

best of both worlds jadeite on both hands [emoji79][emoji79][emoji257][emoji257]


----------



## Baghera

crosso said:


> Jeez! Having trouble with my pics and posting this evening!


love what you did! 

how creative!


----------



## udalrike

Hi, ladies! It has been a quite long time...
I am wearing my Hetian jade bangle today:


----------



## udalrike

And this pendant:


----------



## Molly0

udalrike said:


> And this pendant:
> 
> View attachment 3010330



Gorgeous Uli!  Love your rock crystal ring too!  How nice to "see" you!!,


----------



## udalrike

Hugs, dear Molly!!!


----------



## cdtracing

I love dragons & would love to find a really well carved Jadeite Jade dragon pendant.  And suggestions where I can find one for a reasonable price?


----------



## udalrike

This, for example:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Certified-C...105?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5b09e0ac81


----------



## udalrike

Or this:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Certified-G...483?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item487a8e9f03


----------



## crosso

udalrike said:


> Hi, ladies! It has been a quite long time...
> I am wearing my Hetian jade bangle today:
> 
> View attachment 3010329



HI ULI!!! Lovely to see you back again!


----------



## crosso

Today - ladybug necklace  and bangle from a very dear friend


----------



## crosso

crosso said:


> Today - ladybug necklace  and bangle from a very dear friend



Bangle


----------



## crosso

crosso said:


> Bangle



&#128544; everything has shifted slightly on my phone since last software update and I keep hitting the wrong buttons! Here is my beautiful friendship bangle


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi. I've got a lot of jade from old stock. I used to sell jade from Burma. Will take pictures to show u all when I'm free. 

I like bangle in oval shape so I kept this for myself. Just wore few days ago. 




Sorry I'm not good at taking photo lol. Anyway this Jade is called Ice Jade.


----------



## cdtracing

udalrike said:


> This, for example:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Certified-C...105?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5b09e0ac81





udalrike said:


> Or this:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Certified-G...483?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item487a8e9f03



Yes!  I especially like the second one!  Is this a reputable seller?  Ebay can be a little confusing when buying certain jewelry & gem items with so much being imitation.


----------



## udalrike

Hi Crosso!! Nice to "see" you too!!!
Wonderful bangle and great necklace!! WOW!!


----------



## udalrike

casseyelsie said:


> Hi. I've got a lot of jade from old stock. I used to sell jade from Burma. Will take pictures to show u all when I'm free.
> 
> I like bangle in oval shape so I kept this for myself. Just wore few days ago.
> 
> View attachment 3011412
> 
> 
> Sorry I'm not good at taking photo lol. Anyway this Jade is called Ice Jade.




Beautiful!!


----------



## udalrike

cdtracing said:


> Yes!  I especially like the second one!  Is this a reputable seller?  Ebay can be a little confusing when buying certain jewelry & gem items with so much being imitation.



I have many jades from them and can only recommend them!


----------



## crosso

udalrike said:


> I have many jades from them and can only recommend them!



Yes, cdtracing, this is a good seller, I have several from them also.  There was some conversation on the thread recently  about English misspelling on their certificates, but the conclusion was that their certs are valid and their jades have passed some basic tests that several of us have performed and alleviated our doubts about whether the jade was grade a or not.


----------



## crosso

udalrike said:


> Hi Crosso!! Nice to "see" you too!!!
> Wonderful bangle and great necklace!! WOW!!



&#128538; Thx, Uli!


----------



## udalrike

One pendant from gojade:


----------



## udalrike

I have a dragon pendant (red and green) from them too.
Will post it later....


----------



## udalrike

crosso said:


> &#128538; Thx, Uli!



You are welcome, Crosso! What is the size of your friendship bangle?


----------



## crosso

udalrike said:


> You are welcome, Crosso! What is the size of your friendship bangle?



This one is about 57-58 mm which is,a good comfortable fit for my right hand, but not my left.


----------



## udalrike

57-58mm would be a permanent bangle for me, Crosso!!!


----------



## cdtracing

udalrike said:


> I have many jades from them and can only recommend them!





crosso said:


> Yes, cdtracing, this is a good seller, I have several from them also.  There was some conversation on the thread recently  about English misspelling on their certificates, but the conclusion was that their certs are valid and their jades have passed some basic tests that several of us have performed and alleviated our doubts about whether the jade was grade a or not.



Thanks so much for the replies.   I'll check out their site & see what they have.  I love carved jade!


----------



## designergoods

I wanted to thank all the jade sisters who helped me find my first jade bangle She has many faces to her with blue, yellow, red and green that I named her Seasons. Worn her for about a week so far and she is quite comfortable. I think jade fever is hitting


----------



## crosso

designergoods said:


> I wanted to thank all the jade sisters who helped me find my first jade bangle She has many faces to her with blue, yellow, red and green that I named her Seasons. Worn her for about a week so far and she is quite comfortable. I think jade fever is hitting



What a great bangle!!! Congratulations!  I love the colors and the width. Is it comfortable for you? Will this be a 24/7 piece? Great choice, truly! &#128077;


----------



## designergoods

Thank you Crosso. The size is 52.8 x 17.8 x 7.7mm and this one has become my 24/7 bangle. It is my first one so I also dont have a lot to compare against but since it is from my DH it makes it more special. I do like the heavy weight. Feels substantial


----------



## designergoods

I do need to find a better looking bumper so it doesn't bang against my watch. Pretty, useful ones are hard to find. There doesn't seem to be a market for them.


----------



## udalrike

Designergoods, WONDERFUL bangle! Enjoy it!! Great watch too...


----------



## designergoods

Much appreciation udalrike! I enjoy wearing the bangle and getting use to it. I keep looking at it to see if I notice any changes it will take on 
Thank you for my watch compliment too. It is from my DH also. It was a commitment gift, per-engagement.


----------



## udalrike

You really inspire me to wear a watch with a jade bangle!!!
I won´t use a buffer as I wear jade bangles permanently and nothing has ever happened to them.


----------



## udalrike

Bad picture. Wearing my Seiko with my Nephrite bangle.


----------



## udalrike

And with the Hetian jade bangle:


----------



## designergoods

udalrike said:


> Bad picture. Wearing my Seiko with my Nephrite bangle.
> 
> View attachment 3012730





udalrike said:


> And with the Hetian jade bangle:
> 
> View attachment 3012744
> 
> View attachment 3012745



Wow your bangles are beautiful. They both have a great polish and love the colors. Any chance your nephrite is from Allan? 
I normally wear my watch on my left hand and read that wearing your jade on your left wrist makes it closer to your heart, so why not buddy them together! I think yours look quite well with your stunning watch


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Designergoods! Yes, you guessed right: The nephrite bangle IS from Allan!
Do you have something from him too?


----------



## designergoods

Allan's work is amazing! I don't have any work from him, YET. But someday would like to get a Siberian jade bangle. How long have you owned it and have you noticed any changes in it? Just gorgeous!


----------



## Jade4Me

I've missed you Uli and so glad to see you back!


designergoods, truly a dream bangle! I'm sure all the jade sisters would love to "help" you with your jade shopping!


----------



## Jade4Me

Nice reworkings of your jade crosso! The jewelry making is also addictive isn't it!


----------



## Silver Mom

designergoods said:


> Allan's work is amazing! I don't have any work from him, YET. But someday would like to get a Siberian jade bangle. How long have you owned it and have you noticed any changes in it? Just gorgeous!


Hi designer, I have a light green siberian from Allan and I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it.  If you ordered one I know you will love it too.  Allan does the most amazing things with jade.  Here is a picture of my green siberian.  What color do you want?  I know he has some white siberians too.


----------



## designergoods

Jade4Me said:


> designergoods, truly a dream bangle! I'm sure all the jade sisters would love to "help" you with your jade shopping!


Thank you jade4me and for all your help! I am thinking for my next one to match the blue on Seasons. They're ALL so beautiful in their own way, very difficult to decide!


----------



## designergoods

Silver Mom said:


> Hi designer, I have a light green siberian from Allan and I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it.  If you ordered one I know you will love it too.  Allan does the most amazing things with jade.  Here is a picture of my green siberian.  What color do you want?  I know he has some white siberians too.



WOW, that is one gorgeous bangle you have! Absolutely love the color and craftsmanship! 
I really cant decide at this point whether to go green or the white. Claire sent some pics of her white one that her and her DH got and they are beautiful as well.
His workmanship is outstanding! The shape is so unique, how does it feel when wearing it compared to a round/oval bangle?


----------



## Silver Mom

designergoods said:


> WOW, that is one gorgeous bangle you have! Absolutely love the color and craftsmanship!
> I really cant decide at this point whether to go green or the white. Claire sent some pics of her white one that her and her DH got and they are beautiful as well.
> His workmanship is outstanding! The shape is so unique, how does it feel when wearing it compared to a round/oval bangle?



It is very comfortable on.  Really love the way it feels.  The white is very beautiful too but I just love the bright, fresh green of the green siberian.  Anyone that you choose will be sure to please.  Can't wait till you decide.  Keep us updated.


----------



## designergoods

Silver Mom said:


> Hi designer, I have a light green siberian from Allan and I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it.  If you ordered one I know you will love it too.  Allan does the most amazing things with jade.  Here is a picture of my green siberian.  What color do you want?  I know he has some white siberians too.





Silver Mom said:


> It is very comfortable on.  Really love the way it feels.  The white is very beautiful too but I just love the bright, fresh green of the green siberian.  Anyone that you choose will be sure to please.  Can't wait till you decide.  Keep us updated.


I sure will! I am going back and forth whether to get one from Allan or another burma jadeite in a blue that matches Seasons.
BTW, Mochi is adorable, cant get over how cute your avatar is


----------



## Silver Mom

designergoods said:


> I sure will! I am going back and forth whether to get one from Allan or another burma jadeite in a blue that matches Seasons.
> BTW, Mochi is adorable, cant get over how cute your avatar is



Can you post a picture of the blue burma jadeite.  Would love to see it.  Thank you from Mochi.  He loves you too.


----------



## designergoods

Silver Mom said:


> Can you post a picture of the blue burma jadeite.  Would love to see it.  Thank you from Mochi.  He loves you too.


Here is the link http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28629077&postcount=248
that I posted of Seasons. She has many colors to her... I really like the blue on her. I tried my best to capture the true colors which is quite difficult!


----------



## Silver Mom

designergoods said:


> Here is the link http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28629077&postcount=248
> that I posted of Seasons. She has many colors to her... I really like the blue on her. I tried my best to capture the true colors which is quite difficult!


Yes, she is mucho beautiful.  Can you also post the blue one that you are thinking of getting to match her.  Would love to see that one too.


----------



## designergoods

Thank you dear. I do love her (and all your jade that you have shared with us in the past. I am reading up on the past jade threads)! 
I havent found my true blue yet. Would love one with flowers or moss like mine so it will probably take time research. Which is good so my DH can get over the initial jade pricing culture shock of Seasons!


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> I wanted to thank all the jade sisters who helped me find my first jade bangle She has many faces to her with blue, yellow, red and green that I named her Seasons. Worn her for about a week so far and she is quite comfortable. I think jade fever is hitting




Congratulations she is beautiful love the name fits her perfectly I'm so happy for u [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> I wanted to thank all the jade sisters who helped me find my first jade bangle She has many faces to her with blue, yellow, red and green that I named her Seasons. Worn her for about a week so far and she is quite comfortable. I think jade fever is hitting




Ha you now what would be could spacer for her would be this instead of what u have look so good 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 I think you find it more comfortable I wearing 24-7 I could imagine me without my Jade bangles


----------



## Silver Mom

designergoods said:


> Thank you dear. I do love her (and all your jade that you have shared with us in the past. I am reading up on the past jade threads)!
> I havent found my true blue yet. Would love one with flowers or moss like mine so it will probably take time research. Which is good so my DH can get over the initial jade pricing culture shock of Seasons!


LOL hope hubby has a strong heart.  LOL  But anything to keep the wife happy is a good policy.  LOL


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> Thank you dear. I do love her (and all your jade that you have shared with us in the past. I am reading up on the past jade threads)!
> I havent found my true blue yet. Would love one with flowers or moss like mine so it will probably take time research. Which is good so my DH can get over the initial jade pricing culture shock of Seasons!




True it's once you get the Jade bug you can't stop collecting [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## udalrike

Hello, Jade4me!! Glad to see you too!!!


----------



## udalrike

Designergoods, I have the bangle from Allan about one year now and I did not notice any change.
I have abalone earrings from him too. Although I posted them already here they are again:


----------



## designergoods

Lots love said:


> Congratulations she is beautiful love the name fits her perfectly I'm so happy for u [emoji120]&#55356;&#57339;[emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]





Lots love said:


> Ha you now what would be could spacer for her would be this instead of what u have look so good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3013186
> View attachment 3013187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you find it more comfortable I wearing 24-7 I could imagine me without my Jade bangles


Thank you lots love I am glad you approve of her name too!..and BIG thank you for the spacer idea. That one looks nice, seems comfortable and will serve its purpose of being a good bumper. I am picking a couple up! Also,  your nails are pretty!
Would you have mod pics of it between your jade bangles?


----------



## designergoods

Silver Mom said:


> LOL hope hubby has a strong heart.  LOL  But anything to keep the wife happy is a good policy.  LOL


A happy wife is a happy household right?!  What new jade are you considering now? Do you still have your blue one from your jeweler?


----------



## designergoods

udalrike said:


> Designergoods, I have the bangle from Allan about one year now and I did not notice any change.
> I have abalone earrings from him too. Although I posted them already here they are again:
> 
> View attachment 3013446


Those earrings are AMAZING!  Wow!
I have been told that the older you get the bigger and bolder your jewelry should get. So these should last you a lifetime. Thanks for sharing these beauties.


----------



## designergoods

Does anyone own any oil or waxy type jade pieces? There seems to be an abundant of them on Jojo and not sure why this is. Are they not so beautiful in person, popular, or not increase in value much?


----------



## Silver Mom

designergoods said:


> A happy wife is a happy household right?!  What new jade are you considering now? Do you still have your blue one from your jeweler?



I am getting another nephrite bangle from Allan.  It will be half black half green.


----------



## designergoods

Silver Mom said:


> I am getting another nephrite bangle from Allan.  It will be half black half green.


That sounds so distinctive to have color and darkness all in a infinite circle. He is quite skillful in his work and everything I have seen from him is just stunning.
I cant wait for the reveal! :couch:


----------



## Silver Mom

designergoods said:


> That sounds so distinctive to have color and darkness all in a infinite circle. He is quite skillful in his work and everything I have seen from him is just stunning.
> I cant wait for the reveal! :couch:


Me too.  I have been waiting for quite a while for this one.  LOL


----------



## udalrike

designergoods said:


> Those earrings are AMAZING!  Wow!
> I have been told that the older you get the bigger and bolder your jewelry should get. So these should last you a lifetime. Thanks for sharing these beauties.



Thank you, Designergoods!!
I must be 1000 years as I love big and bold jewelry and wear tons of it!!!!


----------



## udalrike

A rosequartz ring and 3 jade bangles:


----------



## udalrike

designergoods said:


> Does anyone own any oil or waxy type jade pieces? There seems to be an abundant of them on Jojo and not sure why this is. Are they not so beautiful in person, popular, or not increase in value much?



I am not sure if I own one, Designergoods but I don´t think so...


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> Thank you lots love I am glad you approve of her name too!..and BIG thank you for the spacer idea. That one looks nice, seems comfortable and will serve its purpose of being a good bumper. I am picking a couple up! Also,  your nails are pretty!
> Would you have mod pics of it between your jade bangles?






	

		
			
		

		
	
 here's a picture right now I'm not wearing two but it looks nice with my other bangles thank you about my nails I'm so happy for you [emoji134]


----------



## designergoods

udalrike said:


> A rosequartz ring and 3 jade bangles:
> 
> View attachment 3013910


Your bangles look lovely stacked. Do you wear them like this? how long have you owned them and have you noticed any changes? I love how the soft white on the bangles echoes the tone on your ring. They all seem to belong together. Happy family
You should be a hand model!


----------



## udalrike

Oh, thank you!!
I wear my bangles for about 1 and a half year now and I combine them as I like. I never use any spacer.


----------



## designergoods

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3013926
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a picture right now I'm not wearing two but it looks nice with my other bangles thank you about my nails I'm so happy for you [emoji134]



Looks perfect! Glad the bumper height is thick enough to cushion.
I can't get over your bangle. It looks so mysterious with its dimension of color...so rich with the dark layers. You wear it well along with you other bangle beauties!


----------



## udalrike

And I did not notice any change, sorry....


----------



## udalrike

How many bangles do you have, Designergoods?


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> Looks perfect! Glad the bumper height is thick enough to cushion.
> 
> I can't get over your bangle. It looks so mysterious with its dimension of color...so rich with the dark layers. You wear it well along with you other bangle beauties!




Thank you it's one of my favorite ones. Yes bumper cushion will be perfect .plus it's for good cause to ,so it helps you an a good cause at the same time .


----------



## designergoods

udalrike said:


> How many bangles do you have, Designergoods?


I have other misc. bangles but Seasons is my first jade bangle. Here are pictures of her outdoors in sunlight. I tried to capture the angles with color transitions.


----------



## udalrike

Such a unique and wonderful bangle, Designergoods!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> I have other misc. bangles but Seasons is my first jade bangle. Here are pictures of her outdoors in sunlight. I tried to capture the angles with color transitions.




Oh so pretty [emoji79][emoji79][emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]love the pictures of her [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji171][emoji170]thank you for sharing


----------



## designergoods

udalrike said:


> Such a unique and wonderful bangle, Designergoods!! Congrats!!!!!





Lots love said:


> Oh so pretty [emoji79][emoji79][emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]love the pictures of her [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji171][emoji170]thank you for sharing


Thank you  Next time I will try to take clearer pictures...and sorry for hogging this thread. Its so much fun talking jade with with you all


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> Thank you  Next time I will try to take clearer pictures...and sorry for hogging this thread. Its so much fun talking jade with with you all




 Hogg all you wanted we love to hear about your Jade experience


----------



## udalrike

designergoods said:


> Thank you  Next time I will try to take clearer pictures...and sorry for hogging this thread. Its so much fun talking jade with with you all



This thread would die without posting , Designergoods!!
Please keep "hogging" it.....


----------



## Lots love

here's something to wet your appetite[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## designergoods

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3013984
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's something to wet your appetite[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Your avatar! My goodness how gorgeous is that!  I love the pastel colors and the shot of lavender! The polish and carving details are TDF! Tell us the story on this magnificent piece.


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> Your avatar! My goodness how gorgeous is that!  I love the pastel colors and the shot of lavender! The polish and carving details are TDF! Tell us the story on this magnificent piece.




I'm sorry I don't have a story I found it on Jade website I fall in love with it so I wanted to share it with everyone on the blog isn't it breath taking


----------



## designergoods

Lots love said:


> I'm sorry I don't have a story I found it on Jade website I fall in love with it so I wanted to share it with everyone on the blog isn't it breath taking



 love it! Must be jade karma. Now it has a good home!


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> love it! Must be jade karma. Now it has a good home!




Yes on my blog an my avatar [emoji23][emoji56][emoji56]


----------



## Lots love

I hear people talking about Jade karma what do u know about it please [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;


----------



## designergoods

Lots love said:


> I hear people talking about Jade karma what do u know about it please [emoji120]&#55356;&#57339;[emoji120]&#55356;&#57339;


I am no expert but what I have read is that when looking for a jade piece, its not only the buyer who chooses but the jade chooses you as well. Also, if it is meant to be it will happen in finding a piece. 

I read of a story where a lady placed a bangle on hold only to change her mind about it later. Days passed...then after researching and shopping around for other bangles it dawned on her that she actually liked the original bangle better. Worried since the hold had expired, she returned back to the store and the sales lady not only remembered her but still had the bangle on hold for her. The sales lady explained to her that she had a feeling that she would return for the bangle because it was meant for her.

Anyhow, anyone know more details please chime in!


----------



## designergoods

udalrike said:


> This thread would die without posting , Designergoods!!
> Please keep "hogging" it.....


Udalrike, how many jade pieces do you have? Would love to see them!


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> I am no expert but what I have read is that when looking for a jade piece, its not only the buyer who chooses but the jade chooses you as well. Also, if it is meant to be it will happen in finding a piece.
> 
> I read of a story where a lady placed a bangle on hold only to change her mind about it later. Days passed...then after researching and shopping around for other bangles it dawned on her that she actually liked the original bangle better. Worried since the hold had expired, she returned back to the store and the sales lady not only remembered her but still had the bangle on hold for her. The sales lady explained to her that she had a feeling that she would return for the bangle because it was meant for her.
> 
> Anyhow, anyone know more details please chime in!




Thank you for sharing I never found anything talking about this subject so loved to read on it any suggestions would greatly  appreciate


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi jadies!

I agree.... sometimes jade is just meant to be.  The Big Jade was like that for me... spent forever on my favorites list in Etsy until it disappeared.  I was so sad.  A few months later it reappeared and I knew I had to have it.  It's one of my favorite bangles to wear. 

Here's what was on today. PL and onyx


----------



## udalrike

Designergoods, I have about 10 jade bangles, maybe 15 pendants and some earrings.

I am wearing 2 jade bangles permanently on my left arm ( a lavender and a black one).
Here they are (the lapis bangle broke):


----------



## Lots love

udalrike said:


> Designergoods, I have about 10 jade bangles, maybe 15 pendants and some earrings.
> 
> I am wearing 2 jade bangles permanently on my left arm ( a lavender and a black one).
> Here they are (the lapis bangle broke):
> 
> View attachment 3014661




Good morning to u I love that you too wear them all the time look so nice on you too


----------



## udalrike

Lots love said:


> Good morning to u I love that you too wear them all the time look so nice on you too



Thanks, you have beautiful jewelry too!


----------



## Lots love

udalrike said:


> Thanks, you have beautiful jewelry too!




Thank you so much [emoji8] I love your Jade bangles so pretty love one lavender one how long have you been wearing it if you don't mind me asking so pretty[emoji4]


----------



## udalrike

I have worn the lavender bangle for about 9 months now.


----------



## Lots love

udalrike said:


> I have worn the lavender bangle for about 9 months now.




Oh wow you got  me bet me only six months I love Jade in so happy we have a common interest


----------



## designergoods

Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies!
> 
> I agree.... sometimes jade is just meant to be.  The Big Jade was like that for me... spent forever on my favorites list in Etsy until it disappeared.  I was so sad.  A few months later it reappeared and I knew I had to have it.  It's one of my favorite bangles to wear.
> 
> Here's what was on today. PL and onyx


Your PL is stunning. It almost seems like it is glowing. Great size and color on you. I love how the roundness of your onyx reflects the round contours of your bangle.


----------



## designergoods

udalrike said:


> Designergoods, I have about 10 jade bangles, maybe 15 pendants and some earrings.
> 
> I am wearing 2 jade bangles permanently on my left arm ( a lavender and a black one).
> Here they are (the lapis bangle broke):
> 
> View attachment 3014661


Wow 10! Your lavender's color is so pure and seems like it is very translucent. Love the size of your black one with richness and depth of color. They look so pretty on you and pair up well. Love the ring too!
I can see why people have more than one jade. They are all so charming in their own way. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## designergoods

When you wear your jade bangles, do you notice yourself being extra careful with that area... of course of not banging it around but also in terms of products? Do you still apply products such as lotions, sunscreen, perfume, etc? Or do you keep that area clean and free of commodities all together as to not interfere with the jade?


----------



## pjhm

Lots love said:


> I hear people talking about Jade karma what do u know about it please [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;




Sorry but I think it is folklore.


----------



## Lots love

pjhm said:


> Sorry but I think it is folklore.




Thank you


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> When you wear your jade bangles, do you notice yourself being extra careful with that area... of course of not banging it around but also in terms of products? Do you still apply products such as lotions, sunscreen, perfume, etc? Or do you keep that area clean and free of commodities all together as to not interfere with the jade?




You should read up on Jade .its really important to keep it safe . [emoji724]no chemical of any kind .when working etc push your bangle up your arm ,so its out of the way .I know what u are talking about push mine up my arm too.I'm right-handed so ,I'm very careful too .but you know you do your  best and just enjoy her .You really need to read up on it .so [emoji419][emoji438]important you go on the Internet.  so much to read peace of mind [emoji92][emoji95]


----------



## Junkenpo

designergoods said:


> When you wear your jade bangles, do you notice yourself being extra careful with that area... of course of not banging it around but also in terms of products? Do you still apply products such as lotions, sunscreen, perfume, etc? Or do you keep that area clean and free of commodities all together as to not interfere with the jade?



I think when I first started up with jade fever, I was more careful. Now I'm not.  I was never a perfume wearer, but I still apply lotion, sunscreen, oils, etc. This includes wearing them to the beach and in a 1-2hrs at a time in a chlorinated pool. I wash my jade with soap and water after and will occasionally dunk them for a water bath or oil bath if I haven't worn them for awhile.

I wear Smoke 24/7 now for 5 months and so far aside from whacking her on doorways every now and then, I've had no scares and she's not changed in color/translucency.


----------



## Lots love

Junkenpo said:


> I think when I first started up with jade fever, I was more careful. Now I'm not.  I was never a perfume wearer, but I still apply lotion, sunscreen, oils, etc. This includes wearing them to the beach and in a 1-2hrs at a time in a chlorinated pool. I wash my jade with soap and water after and will occasionally dunk them for a water bath or oil bath if I haven't worn them for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> I wear Smoke 24/7 now for 5 months and so far aside from whacking her on doorways every now and then, I've had no scares and she's not changed in color/translucency.




What hand do you wear her on if you don't mind me asking. I love that more an more people are wearing them 24-7 so nice to hear [emoji6]


----------



## designergoods

Lots love said:


> You should read up on Jade .its really important to keep it safe . [emoji724]no chemical of any kind .when working etc push your bangle up your arm ,so its out of the way .I know what u are talking about push mine up my arm too.I'm right-handed so ,I'm very careful too .but you know you do your  best and just enjoy her .You really need to read up on it .so [emoji419][emoji438]important you go on the Internet.  so much to read peace of mind [emoji92][emoji95]



Yes, I am familiar with trying to avoid contact with chemicals, etc but with one's lifestyle avoidance of everything can be quite difficult. For example, I am outside with my children often and want to protect my skin so I apply sunscreen (or wear long sleeves when I can). I do try to avoid the jade touching that area of my skin until it is completely dry. 
I am curious if people just do their daily routines with their jade on and how they hold up with color...



Junkenpo said:


> I think when I first started up with jade fever, I was more careful. Now I'm not.  I was never a perfume wearer, but I still apply lotion, sunscreen, oils, etc. This includes wearing them to the beach and in a 1-2hrs at a time in a chlorinated pool. I wash my jade with soap and water after and will occasionally dunk them for a water bath or oil bath if I haven't worn them for awhile.
> 
> I wear Smoke 24/7 now for 5 months and so far aside from whacking her on doorways every now and then, I've had no scares and she's not changed in color/translucency.


It is nice to hear that you wear your Smoke often...it has become a part of you daily habits and has worn well. Also, its interesting to hear that you swim with it but do clean it and do water baths when necessary and it still looks just as beautiful.
There is a certain point where the jade has to just become a part of our lifestyle taking into mind that there is another part of us we need to care for as best as possible riding along on our life's journey.


----------



## Spring Time

designergoods said:


> Yes, I am familiar with trying to avoid contact with chemicals, etc but with one's lifestyle avoidance of everything can be quite difficult. For example, I am outside with my children often and want to protect my skin so I apply sunscreen (or wear long sleeves when I can). I do try to avoid the jade touching that area of my skin until it is completely dry.
> I am curious if people just do their daily routines with their jade on and how they hold up with color...
> 
> 
> It is nice to hear that you wear your Smoke often...it has become a part of you daily habits and has worn well. Also, its interesting to hear that you swim with it but do clean it and do water baths when necessary and it still looks just as beautiful.
> There is a certain point where the jade has to just become a part of our lifestyle taking into mind that there is another part of us we need to care for as best as possible riding along on our life's journey.




I'm glad people are helping each other. with there Jade love seeing the pictures of all the Jade on here  . Love the fact people our giving information to each other on Jade which is s big help to each other [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Molly0

pjhm said:


> Sorry but I think it is folklore.



It may well be, but it IS a very useful concept in helping to justify 
Any collector would love to use whatever concept helps them to add to their collection, and I'm no different.
A little "Jade Karma" is healthy in my opinion, and works for me!


----------



## Spring Time

Molly0 said:


> It may well be, but it IS a very useful concept in helping to justify
> 
> Any collector would love to use whatever concept helps them to add to their collection, and I'm no different.
> 
> A little "Jade Karma" is healthy in my opinion, and works for me!




I believe in karma from what I've read for the most part it's true on it


----------



## Molly0

Spring Time said:


> I believe in karma from what I've read for the most part it's true on it



I'm with you!
I also believe that a gift of jade is doubly blessed and will be sure to add more to ones life than just purchasing it for oneself.


----------



## Spring Time

Thank you Molly'o I had someone made one for themselves but changed there mind so I got it instead I love it . I love Jade it's such beautiful stone brings such peace an comfort joy to ones life


----------



## blackmonster

With all the talk about karma.... Do any of you believe some times the color can grow (change with wear) ? And have has one had any pieces long enough to actually see this happen?


----------



## designergoods

Spring Time said:


> Thank you Molly'o I had someone made one for themselves but changed there mind so I got it instead I love it . I love Jade it's such beautiful stone brings such peace an comfort joy to ones life


Jade is such a complex, beautiful stone. I am new jade owner but would like to think there is some good karma involved. I have read stories about people and their experience with their jade. It is all so interesting and I could use some delightful karma in my life.  We will see what the future with my jade holds!


----------



## Molly0

designergoods said:


> Jade is such a complex, beautiful stone. I am new jade owner but would like to think there is some good karma involved. I have read stories about people and their experience with their jade. It is all so interesting and I could use some delightful karma in my life.  We will see what the future with my jade holds!



Absolutely! It is magical I believe & if delight is what you are seeking, delight is what you shall find. . .


----------



## Junkenpo

Lots love said:


> What hand do you wear her on if you don't mind me asking. I love that more an more people are wearing them 24-7 so nice to hear [emoji6]



Hi lots love!  I wear Smoke on the right.  The size and weight feel very comfortable on that wrist to wear all the time. She was a little big on the left.   I rarely stack bracelets on the right now, though.   

Most of the time I either swap out daily or weekly or stack on the left now. 



Molly0 said:


> It may well be, but it IS a very useful concept in helping to justify
> Any collector would love to use whatever concept helps them to add to their collection, and I'm no different.
> A little "Jade Karma" is healthy in my opinion, and works for me!



I agree with this!  It helps make losing an auction or seeing the bidding go too high feel a little better. lol 





blackmonster said:


> With all the talk about karma.... Do any of you believe some times the color can grow (change with wear) ? And have has one had any pieces long enough to actually see this happen?



I haven't experienced it myself, but I haven't had my jade for very long.  I could see it as a possibility of one has very acidic sweat and open pore/stone lines on the jade. Or if you work with chemicals and expose your jade to them... but for the average person, I don't think there would/should be much change if you have a Grade A jade piece. 

I wear my monkey pendant nearly every day and it is a thin slice of jadeite that is almost always touching my skin when worn. No change to it yet. 

Here's a repost of the monkey!


----------



## blackmonster

blackmonster said:


> With all the talk about karma.... Do any of you believe some times the color can grow (change with wear) ? And have has one had any pieces long enough to actually see this happen?


If I remember correctly, the color growth, and it could just be a vein, had to do with the jade being in contact with your skin, not chemicals.... Like it was growing with you.


----------



## blackmonster

Junkenpo said:


> Hi lots love!  I wear Smoke on the right.  The size and weight feel very comfortable on that wrist to wear all the time. She was a little big on the left.   I rarely stack bracelets on the right now, though.
> 
> Most of the time I either swap out daily or weekly or stack on the left now.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with this!  It helps make losing an auction or seeing the bidding go too high feel a little better. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't experienced it myself, but I haven't had my jade for very long.  I could see it as a possibility of one has very acidic sweat and open pore/stone lines on the jade. Or if you work with chemicals and expose your jade to them... but for the average person, I don't think there would/should be much change if you have a Grade A jade piece.
> 
> I wear my monkey pendant nearly every day and it is a thin slice of jadeite that is almost always touching my skin when worn. No change to it yet.
> 
> Here's a repost of the monkey!


Pretty carved piece &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## udalrike

Love the monkey too!
I have a peach pendant with a monkey. Here it is:


----------



## udalrike

I am not as careful as I used to be when it comes to perfume and so on.
As I wear 4 jade bangles most of the time it would be impossible to care too much...


----------



## Lots love

blackmonster said:


> With all the talk about karma.... Do any of you believe some times the color can grow (change with wear) ? And have has one had any pieces long enough to actually see this happen?




I've been wearing my blueberry for six months. an for me mine has changed its become more yummy . Have to say anything is possible it Also depends on the person . Some people have the capacity to change their bangle. where there's some that don't .there's nothing wrong with the bangle ,it's just that the person has a chemical make up to change a bangle . This is my personal experiences . I know mine has changed since I've first got it . I'm so excited to see how much more my bangle can change. It's a gift that you can do this .


----------



## Lots love

Junkenpo said:


> Hi lots love!  I wear Smoke on the right.  The size and weight feel very comfortable on that wrist to wear all the time. She was a little big on the left.   I rarely stack bracelets on the right now, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the time I either swap out daily or weekly or stack on the left now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with this!  It helps make losing an auction or seeing the bidding go too high feel a little better. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't experienced it myself, but I haven't had my jade for very long.  I could see it as a possibility of one has very acidic sweat and open pore/stone lines on the jade. Or if you work with chemicals and expose your jade to them... but for the average person, I don't think there would/should be much change if you have a Grade A jade piece.
> 
> 
> 
> I wear my monkey pendant nearly every day and it is a thin slice of jadeite that is almost always touching my skin when worn. No change to it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a repost of the monkey!




Thank you I'm glad another person wears there on the right hand me too . Plus I'm right handed [emoji23] like u I stack on the left . Mine I had to get used to on my right hand now I'm use to it


----------



## Molly0

blackmonster said:


> With all the talk about karma.... Do any of you believe some times the color can grow (change with wear) ? And have has one had any pieces long enough to actually see this happen?



I believe that more we wear a treasured piece, the more attached we become, thereby making it more beautiful & valuable to us.


----------



## Lots love

Molly0 said:


> I believe that more we wear a treasured piece, the more attached we become, thereby making it more beautiful & valuable to us.




Yes I agree with u Molly0 you are right on [emoji134][emoji134]


----------



## crosso

Today: "Snow White" jadeite bangle with Peruvian blue opal bead bracelet, vintage robin's egg blue Venetian millifiore necklace and white/orange chalcedony bangle.


----------



## designergoods

Molly0 said:


> Absolutely! It is magical I believe & if delight is what you are seeking, delight is what you shall find. . .


Thank you! I wish the same for you


----------



## designergoods

udalrike said:


> I am not as careful as I used to be when it comes to perfume and so on.
> As I wear 4 jade bangles most of the time it would be impossible to care too much...


Thanks for sharing. It is comforting to hear that they are tougher than they appear, even when stacked. 
Love your pendant too!


----------



## annetok

About color changing, when my carved Piyao bracelet chose me and I bought her, she was a lighter green. But a few weeks into wearing her, I noticed her color intensifying, so much so that strangers come up to me asking "what stone is that?" She captivates people.

Now, I received the first set of jade orders I made from Gojade, and I must say the items look prettier than in the pics! Here's the bangle. I'll post the others later.


----------



## annetok

Here's the green leaf with lavender cicada, and also the Hetian Jade pendant with gold fish


----------



## vink

Here's the bangle my mom gave me. I wear it all the time, even to bed. I don't know if the color change though.


----------



## Lots love

annetok said:


> About color changing, when my carved Piyao bracelet chose me and I bought her, she was a lighter green. But a few weeks into wearing her, I noticed her color intensifying, so much so that strangers come up to me asking "what stone is that?" She captivates people.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I received the first set of jade orders I made from Gojade, and I must say the items look prettier than in the pics! Here's the bangle. I'll post the others later.




Thank you for sharing your experience with us [emoji7]


----------



## Lots love

vink said:


> Here's the bangle my mom gave me. I wear it all the time, even to bed. I don't know if the color change though.
> 
> View attachment 3016580




Your bangle is pretty color green thank you for sharing how long have you been wearing her


----------



## Lots love

left is when I just got her.The right side is now after wearing 24/7 6 months you can see like jelly she's has become. some of the color is gone an now is clear jelly on top


----------



## Lots love

here's another picture which is little better to see


----------



## annetok

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3016594
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> left is when I just got her.The right side is now after wearing 24/7 6 months you can see like jelly she's has become. some of the color is gone an now is clear jelly on top


oh, it did change a bit. Still pretty, but why do you think this happens?


----------



## Lots love

annetok said:


> oh, it did change a bit. Still pretty, but why do you think this happens?




I feel that there's something in your body chemistry  that cause it . Not everyone has chemistry to change there bangles . I'm going to send it to my friend who saw it before me .I wanted her to see it in person . Her bangles have changed also like mine . I think it's cool to have chemistry to do this in your body . You can read up on the web of other people have had this happen to them as well . It's very possible to happen if you wear it long enough


----------



## Lots love

this is my second favorite bangle I wear on my other wrist


----------



## Junkenpo

udalrike said:


> Love the monkey too!
> I have a peach pendant with a monkey. Here it is:



Hi Uli! I adore how plump that peach is... lucky monkey!



crosso said:


> Today: "Snow White" jadeite bangle with Peruvian blue opal bead bracelet, vintage robin's egg blue Venetian millifiore necklace and white/orange chalcedony bangle.



I love your beads and that solid white jade!   My only complaint about my white SG is that I think the polish needs to be redone.



> About color changing, when my carved Piyao bracelet chose me and I bought her, she was a lighter green. But a few weeks into wearing her, I noticed her color intensifying, so much so that strangers come up to me asking "what stone is that?" She captivates people.
> 
> Now, I received the first set of jade orders I made from Gojade, and I must say the items look prettier than in the pics! Here's the bangle. I'll post the others later.
> 
> Here's the green leaf with lavender cicada, and also the Hetian Jade pendant with gold fish



These looks great! I'm envious of your color choices, you made some great finds!



vink said:


> Here's the bangle my mom gave me. I wear it all the time, even to bed. I don't know if the color change though.



This has a lovely color to it!  How long have you been wearing it? 



Lots love said:


> here's another picture which is little better to see



I really like the mottling on your black/grey.. and i really like seeing it with your gold Love bangles!


----------



## Junkenpo

I don't post as many pictures of Smoke any more since I'm usually holding the camera in my right hand.  

The only change I notice in my jades is dependent on light source & brightness. I don't think my body chemistry affects my jade at all unless I happen to be sweaty or oilier than usual... and then washing changes that, too. 


Soft lighting, natural near a window.


----------



## Lots love

Junkenpo said:


> Hi Uli! I adore how plump that peach is... lucky monkey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love your beads and that solid white jade!   My only complaint about my white SG is that I think the polish needs to be redone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These looks great! I'm envious of your color choices, you made some great finds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has a lovely color to it!  How long have you been wearing it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the mottling on your black/grey.. and i really like seeing it with your gold Love bangles!




Thank u so much[emoji8]


----------



## Lots love

She is do beautiful love the floating flowers in her thank u for sharing pictures of her


----------



## Molly0

My Jade choice for the last few days:


----------



## annetok

Junkenpo said:


> These looks great! I'm envious of your color choices, you made some great finds!



Thanks, I didn't know what to expect but my love for jade has certainly swelled after seeing the different kinds of beauty they present!

I notice that people give their bangles names... So I guess I shall name my green one...Latte, because she's like green tea with milk haha


----------



## Lots love

annetok said:


> Thanks, I didn't know what to expect but my love for jade has certainly swelled after seeing the different kinds of beauty they present!
> 
> 
> 
> I notice that people give their bangles names... So I guess I shall name my green one...Latte, because she's like green tea with milk haha




I love your so beautiful colors in her name fits her nicely [emoji255]


----------



## Baghera

casseyelsie said:


> Hi. I've got a lot of jade from old stock. I used to sell jade from Burma. Will take pictures to show u all when I'm free.
> 
> I like bangle in oval shape so I kept this for myself. Just wore few days ago.
> 
> View attachment 3011412
> 
> 
> Sorry I'm not good at taking photo lol. Anyway this Jade is called Ice Jade.


how do i size with an oval shaped bangle?  my ideal size for the round bangles is 58 mm inner diameter.


----------



## Lots love

my special midnight [emoji262][emoji264][emoji257][emoji261][emoji255]jadeite bangle [emoji292]


----------



## vink

I've been wearing it for about 2 years now.


----------



## annetok

vink said:


> I've been wearing it for about 2 years now.
> 
> View attachment 3018006



She's so pretty!!


----------



## Lots love

vink said:


> I've been wearing it for about 2 years now.
> 
> View attachment 3018006




Looks so good for wearing so long . I love the color green too. Nice candy apple color [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## crosso

Lovely little vintage nephrite hoops received today &#128522; Love them!


----------



## cdtracing

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3017959
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my special midnight [emoji262][emoji264][emoji257][emoji261][emoji255]jadeite bangle [emoji292]



That's gorgeous!  I would love some jadite jade bangles but I have a hard time finding a good fit.  I didn't inherit my mother's hands, I inherited my father's so my hands are pretty big, unfortunately.


----------



## cdtracing

vink said:


> I've been wearing it for about 2 years now.
> 
> View attachment 3018006



I love that color.  So pretty!


----------



## cdtracing

crosso said:


> Lovely little vintage nephrite hoops received today &#128522; Love them!



Love those.  I've been looking at a pair of hoops myself.


----------



## Lots love

cdtracing said:


> That's gorgeous!  I would love some jadite jade bangles but I have a hard time finding a good fit.  I didn't inherit my mother's hands, I inherited my father's so my hands are pretty big, unfortunately.




Thank you me too have big hands too you can find your size a lot of online website makes customs piece or carry large size for customers USA what size are u if u don't mind me asking


----------



## cdtracing

Lots love said:


> Thank you me too have big hands too you can find your size a lot of online website makes customs piece or carry large size for customers USA what size are u if u don't mind me asking



I usually wear a 7 & a half.  All the bangles I have are the ones that open up.  And I generally prefer an oval bangle for comfort.  Most Jade bracelets are round not oval.  I'm not really sure what size I would wear in a slip on bangle.  I haven't worn that type of bangle for decades....back when I was skinny. lol


----------



## Lots love

cdtracing said:


> I usually wear a 7 & a half.  All the bangles I have are the ones that open up.  And I generally prefer an oval bangle for comfort.  Most Jade bracelets are round not oval.  I'm not really sure what size I would wear in a slip on bangle.  I haven't worn that type of bangle for decades....back when I was skinny. lol




Take tape measure wrap it around the thickest part of hand let me know what size it is they do make oval shape round princes shape d shape what I have is very comfy me to size seven 1/2


----------



## Lots love

here's chart see wear you fit on the chart I'm size 62 to smallest 59/5 I depends on the bangle too on the size hope this helps u cd tracing


----------



## cdtracing

Lots love said:


> Take tape measure wrap it around the thickest part of hand let me know what size it is they do make oval shape round princes shape d shape what I have is very comfy me to size seven 1/2



If I measure around my palm, it measures 8 1/4.  If I cross my thumb to touch the base of my pinky & measure around the thickest part of my hand, it measures about 8 3/4.  I hope this is correct.


----------



## Lots love

cdtracing said:


> If I measure around my palm, it measures 8 1/4.  If I cross my thumb to touch the base of my pinky & measure around the thickest part of my hand, it measures about 8 3/4.  I hope this is correct.




Yes that's correct on the measure tape does it say cm or mm or 20 mm on the tape


----------



## cdtracing

Lots love said:


> Yes that's correct on the measure tape does it say cm or mm or 20 mm on the tape



21 cm for widest around palm & just under 23 cm around hand if I cross thumb to pinky.


----------



## Lots love

cdtracing said:


> 21 cm for widest around palm & just under 23 cm around hand if I cross thumb to pinky.




Okay well I measure if I remember right between your size I'll check sometime in the morning an i,lll measure  my hand to be sure of the measurement I think what the chart size I posted it what size u would be but let me measure my hand so I can give  u an idea okay but then again depends on shape an thickness too on the bangle


----------



## cdtracing

Lots love said:


> Okay well I measure if I remember right between your size I'll check sometime in the morning an i,lll measure  my hand to be sure of the measurement I think what the chart size I posted it what size u would be but let me measure my hand so I can give  u an idea okay but then again depends on shape an thickness too on the bangle



Thank you so much.  You've been so helpful.


----------



## Lots love

okay here's picture on my hand if you can get it past your three knuckles your golden


----------



## Lots love

You are very welcome


----------



## udalrike

Wearing my Hetian jade bangle with a lavender jade bracelet today:


----------



## udalrike

Enjoyed all the pictures!!


----------



## Lots love

cdtracing said:


> Thank you so much.  You've been so helpful.




Hi sorry I didn't get back sooner I measured my hand it's 20-22 mm so if you are in this size range then what my size would be would be for u I think


----------



## cdtracing

Lots love said:


> Hi sorry I didn't get back sooner I measured my hand it's 20-22 mm so if you are in this size range then what my size would be would be for u I think



Thank you so much for your help.  I'm thinking that I'll need to look at 62-63 mm.  I don't want it too snug in case I need to push it up my arm. 

:urock:


----------



## Lots love

cdtracing said:


> Thank you so much for your help.  I'm thinking that I'll need to look at 62-63 mm.  I don't want it too snug in case I need to push it up my arm.
> 
> 
> 
> :urock:




Yes you are correct on the size I think for you a size 61-62 would be fine the thicker it is the bigger the size so try to get a size like mine in this picture I'll try to look up the width on it tomorrow but a picture will give u an idea 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 this I think it 12mm or 14mm width thickened is 8 hope this helps be careful where u buy it cause there is ones that are dyed which are harmful to your health if you want Show me a picture or Google search what good grade a Jade looks like compared to dyed Jade fo your homework on it be careful


----------



## cdtracing

Lots love said:


> Yes you are correct on the size I think for you a size 61-62 would be fine the thicker it is the bigger the size so try to get a size like mine in this picture I'll try to look up the width on it tomorrow but a picture will give u an idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3020479
> View attachment 3020480
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this I think it 12mm or 14mm width thickened is 8 hope this helps be careful where u buy it cause there is ones that are dyed which are harmful to your health if you want Show me a picture or Google search what good grade a Jade looks like compared to dyed Jade fo your homework on it be careful



I've been doing some research on Jade & I know some of it is dyed.  Some of the other ladies on the forum have recommended some online sellers of Jade that are reputable & sell only true jadite or nephrite jade & not the dyed imitations.  I already have a couple of Jadite Jade pendants,  an antique Jade brooch (my grandmother's), a jade link bracelet (my aunt's)  along with a jade link bracelet I bought in the late 70's early 80's.  The brooch is a deep green along with my aunt's bracelet but the pendants & other link bracelet are a pale green.  

In doing my research, I've seen so many other colors & would love to add some bangles & pendants in different colors to my small collection.


----------



## Lots love

cdtracing said:


> I've been doing some research on Jade & I know some of it is dyed.  Some of the other ladies on the forum have recommended some online sellers of Jade that are reputable & sell only true jadite or nephrite jade & not the dyed imitations.  I already have a couple of Jadite Jade pendants,  an antique Jade brooch (my grandmother's), a jade link bracelet (my aunt's)  along with a jade link bracelet I bought in the late 70's early 80's.  The brooch is a deep green along with my aunt's bracelet but the pendants & other link bracelet are a pale green.
> 
> 
> 
> In doing my research, I've seen so many other colors & would love to add some bangles & pendants in different colors to my small collection.




Okay great I'm glad u are on the right track good luck on your searching for your special Jade bangle keep me posted please can't wait to see your bangle [emoji134][emoji134]


----------



## cdtracing

Lots love said:


> Okay great I'm glad u are on the right track good luck on your searching for your special Jade bangle keep me posted please can't wait to see your bangle [emoji134][emoji134]



Will do.  I'm going to take my time.  I want to make the right purchase & I like my special pieces to "speak" to me. LOL


----------



## Lots love

cdtracing said:


> Will do.  I'm going to take my time.  I want to make the right purchase & I like my special pieces to "speak" to me. LOL




I so agree with you on that [emoji7]


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi all. Hope everyone is well. Caught Smoke with some light behind. Wanted to share.


----------



## Lots love

Junkenpo said:


> Hi all. Hope everyone is well. Caught Smoke with some light behind. Wanted to share.




Wow [emoji79]so beautiful looks glassy looking [emoji7]


----------



## Junkenpo

Thanks lots love!
.
.
.
.
Jadies,

How's this necklace?  I was watching the bidding and it went high really quickly.  In the last 15min, bidding jumped from around US$1K to US$4K.


----------



## annetok

Junkenpo said:


> Thanks lots love!
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Jadies,
> 
> How's this necklace?  I was watching the bidding and it went high really quickly.  In the last 15min, bidding jumped from around US$1K to US$4K.




OH MY GOODNESS... @_@ What a feast for the eyes!!


----------



## annetok

Accompanying me to work today--Egg, the leaf necklace with lavender cicada, which my boyfriend called a Zerg egg hahaha.


----------



## Lots love

Junkenpo said:


> Thanks lots love!
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Jadies,
> 
> How's this necklace?  I was watching the bidding and it went high really quickly.  In the last 15min, bidding jumped from around US$1K to US$4K.




Breath taking beautiful all the colors an the carving too what detail in it thank you for sharing


----------



## cdtracing

Junkenpo said:


> Hi all. Hope everyone is well. Caught Smoke with some light behind. Wanted to share.



Oh,my!!  That's beautiful!


----------



## cdtracing

Junkenpo said:


> Thanks lots love!
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Jadies,
> 
> How's this necklace?  I was watching the bidding and it went high really quickly.  In the last 15min, bidding jumped from around US$1K to US$4K.



That's gorgeous & very unique.  I love the pierced jade.


----------



## Junkenpo

Beach day with FP and SG.


----------



## Molly0

Junkenpo said:


> Beach day with FP and SG.



Oh what a great shot!


----------



## crosso

Junkenpo said:


> Beach day with FP and SG.



Gorgeous! I really like those two bangles together. Oh, and forgot to post re your recent Smoke pic - it was so incredibly beautiful with the light streaming through!
 **sigh** I'm  so jealous! It's been gray and rainy all week here, I'm ready for blue skies and sunshine! Hope you had a wonderful time!


----------



## RedPeony

Junkenpo said:


> Hi all. Hope everyone is well. Caught Smoke with some light behind. Wanted to share.




JKP, I still love Smoke!


----------



## ayinger

Junkenpo said:


> Hi all. Hope everyone is well. Caught Smoke with some light behind. Wanted to share.




Amazing [emoji7]


----------



## Lots love




----------



## Lots love




----------



## Junkenpo

annetok said:


> Accompanying me to work today--Egg, the leaf necklace with lavender cicada, which my boyfriend called a Zerg egg hahaha.



I really like this!  Both the size and the variety in color.  It looks like so much fun to wear!

.
.
.
.
I took this a couple months ago and forgot to share it. 

Cat at the Maui Tropical Plantation. DS likes to go and see the ducks.


----------



## cdtracing

These are some lovely bangles, Ladies!


----------



## Ixorajade

Junkenpo said:


> Hi all. Hope everyone is well. Caught Smoke with some light behind. Wanted to share.



Smoke is so nice and the translucency!


----------



## Ixorajade

annetok said:


> Accompanying me to work today--Egg, the leaf necklace with lavender cicada, which my boyfriend called a Zerg egg hahaha.



Hi Anne, I really like this cute pendant especially the lavendar cicada!


----------



## annetok

Ixorajade said:


> Hi Anne, I really like this cute pendant especially the lavendar cicada!



Egg is big and heavy, which makes her absolutely fun to wear and tinker with during the day. She makes me smile Thanks


----------



## annetok

Junkenpo said:


> I really like this!  Both the size and the variety in color.  It looks like so much fun to wear!
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> I took this a couple months ago and forgot to share it.
> 
> Cat at the Maui Tropical Plantation. DS likes to go and see the ducks.



What a lovely green!@.@ what is that color tone called? Is it "imperial"?


----------



## fanofjadeite

these goodies are coming my way...


----------



## Veronique13

Beautiful pieces, lucky you! I just received my bangle and am so excited to show all of you. I will try to attach a picture of the bangle.


----------



## Veronique13

Beautiful pieces, lucky you! I just received my bangle and am so excited to show all of you. I will try to attach a picture of the bangle.


----------



## Veronique13

Another pic


----------



## MingRui

I have been drooling over all the jade threads here and just had to join, I feel like I have found my people! I don't have a ton of jade but I do have a small collection. I love jade, it's history, and am pretty superstitious about it. All my children wear jade on a red string for 'luck' and 'protection'.
This is my modest collection.





This is the pendant I wear daily. A friend brought it to me from Beijing.





I would love a bangle but I have huge wrists (73mm) and I can never find one in my price range that I find attractive. I do enjoy my beaded bracelet.

Thank you for letting me show my little collection. Now I will go back to drooling over yours!


----------



## Junkenpo

annetok said:


> What a lovely green!@.@ what is that color tone called? Is it "imperial"?



Thanks!  I wish I could afford imperial green! Cat is a yukon snow nephrite, so bright green under strong light and mostly darker green indoors, with flakes of white and black. 

I think this pinterest page has lovely examples of what imperial jadeite looks like. 




fanofjadeite said:


> these goodies are coming my way...



So cute!  I really love that one of the birds. 



Veronique13 said:


> Another pic



I love this bangle!  The color and the shape are my favorites!



MingRui said:


> I have been drooling over all the jade threads here and just had to join, I feel like I have found my people! I don't have a ton of jade but I do have a small collection. I love jade, it's history, and am pretty superstitious about it. All my children wear jade on a red string for 'luck' and 'protection'.
> This is my modest collection.
> 
> 
> This is the pendant I wear daily. A friend brought it to me from Beijing.
> 
> I would love a bangle but I have huge wrists (73mm) and I can never find one in my price range that I find attractive. I do enjoy my beaded bracelet.
> 
> Thank you for letting me show my little collection. Now I will go back to drooling over yours!



You have a great collection!  Thank you for sharing.  I have one bangle that is a 73mm that I got from GeGeDesigns on etsy. You might contact the seller to see if she has any others in stock that are not pictured in her shop.

 You might also check out Allan Spehar at Jadedivers and see if you could negotiate a price on a custom bangle in your size.  It's a challange for me to find smaller bangles and I loved the green of the yukon snow, so I got a custom one from him.


----------



## Veronique13

Junkenpo said:


> Thanks!  I wish I could afford imperial green! Cat is a yukon snow nephrite, so bright green under strong light and mostly darker green indoors, with flakes of white and black.
> 
> I think this pinterest page has lovely examples of what imperial jadeite looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!  I really love that one of the birds.
> 
> 
> 
> I love this bangle!  The color and the shape are my favorites!
> 
> 
> 
> You have a great collection!  Thank you for sharing.  I have one bangle that is a 73mm that I got from GeGeDesigns on etsy. You might contact the seller to see if she has any others in stock that are not pictured in her shop.
> 
> You might also check out Allan Spehar at Jadedivers and see if you could negotiate a price on a custom bangle in your size.  It's a challange for me to find smaller bangles and I loved the green of the yukon snow, so I got a custom one from him.


Thank you, Junkenpo, this is my favorite shape too.


----------



## annetok

MingRui said:


> I have been drooling over all the jade threads here and just had to join, I feel like I have found my people! I don't have a ton of jade but I do have a small collection. I love jade, it's history, and am pretty superstitious about it. All my children wear jade on a red string for 'luck' and 'protection'.
> This is my modest collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the pendant I wear daily. A friend brought it to me from Beijing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love a bangle but I have huge wrists (73mm) and I can never find one in my price range that I find attractive. I do enjoy my beaded bracelet.
> 
> Thank you for letting me show my little collection. Now I will go back to drooling over yours!



Is that a dinosaur jade?? This is the first time I've seen such a cute design.  love love it!


----------



## MingRui

annetok said:


> Is that a dinosaur jade?? This is the first time I've seen such a cute design.  love love it!



I'm so sorry! The dinosaur is just a little clay figure I put in the picture to amuse the friend I took the jade photo for.


----------



## annetok

MingRui said:


> I'm so sorry! The dinosaur is just a little clay figure I put in the picture to amuse the friend I took the jade photo for.



HAHAHA I've been tricked! I was about to die of envy!


----------



## Junkenpo

I know, right?

Now my goal is to find a little stegosaurus carved jade!   I wonder if I could get someone to do that on commission?


----------



## annetok

With Latte, in the bus. A piece of peace in the heavy traffic


----------



## Lots love

Veronique13 said:


> Beautiful pieces, lucky you! I just received my bangle and am so excited to show all of you. I will try to attach a picture of the bangle.




Congratulations looks amazing beautiful love the colors in it looks like pink and green with whit nice mix of colors


----------



## DaisyShadow

Wearing PLH!


----------



## blackmonster

Junkenpo said:


> Thanks lots love!
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Jadies,
> 
> How's this necklace?  I was watching the bidding and it went high really quickly.  In the last 15min, bidding jumped from around US$1K to US$4K.


I saw that piece, it's beautiful and I wish they had the story behind it.  The chandelier part seems like it would have been part of a hair adornment more than a necklace/pendant piece.


----------



## Veronique13

Lots love said:


> Congratulations looks amazing beautiful love the colors in it looks like pink and green with whit nice mix of colors


Thank you Lotslove the bangle is 1/2 light lavender and 1/2 minty green with some apple green flecks. I absolutely love it and am obsessed with it!


----------



## Lots love

Veronique13 said:


> Thank you Lotslove the bangle is 1/2 light lavender and 1/2 minty green with some apple green flecks. I absolutely love it and am obsessed with it!




I can understand why it's so cool looking [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## fanofjadeite

Veronique13 said:


> Another pic


wow! thats a very gorgeous bangle!! do u mind me asking who the seller is?


----------



## Veronique13

fanofjadeite said:


> wow! thats a very gorgeous bangle!! do u mind me asking who the seller is?


Thank you, it took me over a year of looking to finally buy a bangle. I found this beauty on Etsy at Churkwork. The package arrived beautifully wrapped and I was so excited to receive it that I have not taken it off! If anything the description and photos on the site did not show how very beautiful the bangle is. I am thrilled to wear it.


----------



## Veronique13

Veronique13 said:


> Thank you, it took me over a year of looking to finally buy a bangle. I found this beauty on Etsy at Churkwork. The package arrived beautifully wrapped and I was so excited to receive it that I have not taken it off! If anything the description and photos on the site did not show how very beautiful the bangle is. I am thrilled to wear it.


The actual name of the store is Churkworkshop on Etsy.


----------



## blackmonster

Curious question - DO YOU KEEP JEWELRY THAT YOU DON'T WEAR?


----------



## Silver Mom

blackmonster said:


> Curious question - DO YOU KEEP JEWELRY THAT YOU DON'T WEAR?


I do keep my jewelry that I don't wear but would prefer to sell it.  I just don't know how to go about selling it though.  I do have one lavender bangle that I wish I could sell.  What do you do with the ones you do not wear?


----------



## jadelover

Silver Mom said:


> I do keep my jewelry that I don't wear but would prefer to sell it.  I just don't know how to go about selling it though.  I do have one lavender bangle that I wish I could sell.  What do you do with the ones you do not wear?



I keep those I don't wear but would also  prefer to sell some of my bangles which I hardly wear.  These bangles tend to be those which I bought when I started my jade craze.


----------



## Silver Mom

jadelover said:


> I keep those I don't wear but would also  prefer to sell some of my bangles which I hardly wear.  These bangles tend to be those which I bought when I started my jade craze.


LOL, I know what you mean jadelover.  I think I too have way more bangles than I need.  How many bangles do you own?


----------



## Silver Mom

DaisyShadow said:


> Wearing PLH!


WOW Daisy, this bangle is way pretty.  Love it!


----------



## jadelover

Silver Mom said:


> LOL, I know what you mean jadelover.  I think I too have way more bangles than I need.  How many bangles do you own?



Haha.  I lost count of it.  Nowadays, I tend to wear those I like.

Which bangle are u wearing?


----------



## Silver Mom

jadelover said:


> Haha.  I lost count of it.  Nowadays, I tend to wear those I like.
> 
> Which bangle are u wearing?


Right now, my siberian light green and my EB pendant that I made.  Both from Allan.


----------



## Silver Mom

jadelover said:


> Haha.  I lost count of it.  Nowadays, I tend to wear those I like.
> 
> Which bangle are u wearing?



This is the bangle that I will one day find a new home for.  I realize that I can't wear all the ones that I already have and this is one that I never wear.  So maybe it will be happier with someone else.  LOL


----------



## MingRui

Silver Mom said:


> Right now, my siberian light green and my EB pendant that I made.  Both from Allan.


I love the square shaped bangle. How interesting!


----------



## Ixorajade

Silver Mom said:


> This is the bangle that I will one day find a new home for.  I realize that I can't wear all the ones that I already have and this is one that I never wear.  So maybe it will be happier with someone else.  LOL



Silvermom, this is a beautiful bangle!  Would it be ok to share why you wont wear this?


----------



## Silver Mom

MingRui said:


> I love the square shaped bangle. How interesting!


Thank you Ming.  I too like this square bangle.


----------



## Silver Mom

Ixorajade said:


> Silvermom, this is a beautiful bangle!  Would it be ok to share why you wont wear this?


Thank you Lxora,  It is very beautiful.  It is just that I have so many others and I don't stack my bangles.  I bought another lavender one that I like better than this one so I never have time to wear this one.


----------



## Junkenpo

DaisyShadow said:


> Wearing PLH!



So pretty! love the balance of the color and the width. 



blackmonster said:


> Curious question - DO YOU KEEP JEWELRY THAT YOU DON'T WEAR?



I've gotten better about selling what I don't wear. The only exception is jewelry that my husband gifted me. I've only got one jade piece that I'm not interested in keeping, and I have a few other items that I'm actively selling. It's usually just a few at a time because although I love photographing my jade, I get annoyed taking sales pics of my other other jewelry.  

Sales pics are different to me because I have to take pics in different lighting, both to highlight the beauty and to target the flaws, including against a measuring tape &/or a item like a coin for scale.  And then descriptions are annoying, too. It's so much humbug.




Silver Mom said:


> This is the bangle that I will one day find a new home for.  I realize that I can't wear all the ones that I already have and this is one that I never wear.  So maybe it will be happier with someone else.  LOL



This one is so pretty! I bet it wouldn't be too hard to find someone to love it.


----------



## Silver Mom

This one is so pretty! I bet it wouldn't be too hard to find someone to love it.[/QUOTE]

 JKP, I hope she does find a good home one day and if you know anyone let me know.


----------



## Junkenpo

And I have both glad and sad news... 

glad news... awhile a back I found a beautiful jade ring for my father to replace the one he was missing and he loved it.  Here are few pictures I took before I gave it to him.

Pics:
















.
.
.
.
Sad news... he passed away. It was a good fight and he earned his rest.  I will miss him.  

It's nice to come here and see all the cheery jade.  Hug your loved ones!


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> And I have both glad and sad news...
> 
> glad news... awhile a back I found a beautiful jade ring for my father to replace the one he was missing and he loved it.  Here are few pictures I took before I gave it to him.
> 
> Pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Sad news... he passed away. It was a good fight and he earned his rest.  I will miss him.
> 
> It's nice to come here and see all the cheery jade.  Hug your loved ones!


OMG JKP, I am so sorry to hear this news.  I send a BIG HUG to you.  I am sure that your dad was a very happy man because he had such a loving, caring daughter like you.  He was truly blessed in life and now that he is in heaven he will be blessing you.  HUGS


----------



## crosso

Junkenpo said:


> And I have both glad and sad news...
> 
> glad news... awhile a back I found a beautiful jade ring for my father to replace the one he was missing and he loved it.  Here are few pictures I took before I gave it to him.
> 
> Pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Sad news... he passed away. It was a good fight and he earned his rest.  I will miss him.
> 
> It's nice to come here and see all the cheery jade.  Hug your loved ones!



JKP, I'm so sorry to hear of your father's passing. May God grant you comfort in loving memories and the support of family and  friends. I have no doubt that he went to rest in secure knowledge of your love for him. God bless and a huge hug to you, dearest! &#128538;


----------



## MingRui

Junkenpo said:


> And I have both glad and sad news...
> 
> glad news... awhile a back I found a beautiful jade ring for my father to replace the one he was missing and he loved it.  Here are few pictures I took before I gave it to him.
> 
> Pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Sad news... he passed away. It was a good fight and he earned his rest.  I will miss him.
> 
> It's nice to come here and see all the cheery jade.  Hug your loved ones!


How sad, I'm so sorry for your loss. It is a lovely ring, I am sure he would have been so happy and proud to know you thought of him. I hope your family is able to love one another through this sad time.


----------



## Ixorajade

Junkenpo said:


> And I have both glad and sad news...
> 
> glad news... awhile a back I found a beautiful jade ring for my father to replace the one he was missing and he loved it.  Here are few pictures I took before I gave it to him.
> 
> Pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Sad news... he passed away. It was a good fight and he earned his rest.  I will miss him.
> 
> It's nice to come here and see all the cheery jade.  Hug your loved ones!



So sorry to hear this. My deepest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## jadelover

JKP, So sorry to hear the news. Big hug to you.  He is blessed to have you.


----------



## Molly0

JKP, my sincere condolences on the loss of your beloved Dad.   Hugs to you.


----------



## annetok

Jkp, please accept my condolonces. The ring is a wonderful gift and I'm sure he loves it.


----------



## annetok

I have acquired the jade phoenix I've been dreaming about, and it is in the form of a bangle. I can't wait for her to arrive.


----------



## Silver Mom

annetok said:


> I have acquired the jade phoenix I've been dreaming about, and it is in the form of a bangle. I can't wait for her to arrive.


Now this is one GORGEOUS bangle!   Congrats!


----------



## berniechocolate

Condolences Junkenpo . Sorry about your Dad . You are really  filial to have bought him that ring , he must have loved it lots .


----------



## Baghera

JKP, condolences and prayers to you and your family


----------



## blackmonster

Junkenpo said:


> And I have both glad and sad news...
> 
> glad news... awhile a back I found a beautiful jade ring for my father to replace the one he was missing and he loved it.  Here are few pictures I took before I gave it to him.
> 
> Pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Sad news... he passed away. It was a good fight and he earned his rest.  I will miss him.
> 
> It's nice to come here and see all the cheery jade.  Hug your loved ones!


JKP - sorry to read about your loss, and may the memories of happy times, celebrations, and quiet conversations carry you through your moments of sorrow.

And what a beautiful ring....


----------



## blackmonster

Silver Mom said:


> I do keep my jewelry that I don't wear but would prefer to sell it.  I just don't know how to go about selling it though.  I do have one lavender bangle that I wish I could sell.  What do you do with the ones you do not wear?


I have kept many pieces that ended up sitting in the safe.  Recently I showed my GF pics of a bunch of them and she told me it's time to get rid of the ones I don't wear, at the least.  I've just never wanted to deal with the hassle.... 

Silver Mom, as we are in the same state, I think I'm going to look into one of the buyer-dealers, and see what they say.... I haven't thought much further than that


----------



## designergoods

Junkenpo said:


> And I have both glad and sad news...
> 
> glad news... awhile a back I found a beautiful jade ring for my father to replace the one he was missing and he loved it.  Here are few pictures I took before I gave it to him.
> 
> Pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Sad news... he passed away. It was a good fight and he earned his rest.  I will miss him.
> 
> It's nice to come here and see all the cheery jade.  Hug your loved ones!


Please accept my condolences on the passing of your father.


----------



## Molly0

annetok said:


> I have acquired the jade phoenix I've been dreaming about, and it is in the form of a bangle. I can't wait for her to arrive.



Lovely bangle!  Enjoy!


----------



## Molly0

Ladies, I found this cute little apple green pendant with 14k yellow gold. I'm so bad at knowing what the carvings are!  I need your help!  Is this a gourd with vine tendrils?  If so what does that mean?


----------



## Molly0

Molly0 said:


> Ladies, I found this cute little apple green pendant with 14k yellow gold. I'm so bad at knowing what the carvings are!  I need your help!  Is this a gourd with vine tendrils?  If so what does that mean?



Here is the other side:


----------



## Silver Mom

blackmonster said:


> I have kept many pieces that ended up sitting in the safe.  Recently I showed my GF pics of a bunch of them and she told me it's time to get rid of the ones I don't wear, at the least.  I've just never wanted to deal with the hassle....
> 
> Silver Mom, as we are in the same state, I think I'm going to look into one of the buyer-dealers, and see what they say.... I haven't thought much further than that


LOL, Me too!  It is hard for me to part with my bangles even if I don't wear them.  As they are pretty, I enjoy looking at them even if I don't wear them.


----------



## Silver Mom

Molly0 said:


> Ladies, I found this cute little apple green pendant with 14k yellow gold. I'm so bad at knowing what the carvings are!  I need your help!  Is this a gourd with vine tendrils?  If so what does that mean?


I think the gourd is supposed to protect you from illness and also keep evil spirits and disease away.  The vines might be a symbol for man.


----------



## cdtracing

JKP, My sincerest condolences on your loss.  Lifting you up in prayer.


----------



## annetok

Silver Mom said:


> Now this is one GORGEOUS bangle!   Congrats!




Thanks I hope she lives up to the pictures. I can't take my eyes off her and can't wait. I probably won't take her off once she's around my wrist!


----------



## annetok

Molly0 said:


> Lovely bangle!  Enjoy!



 I will be sure to post modelling pics!


----------



## crosso

annetok said:


> I will be sure to post modelling pics!



Beautiful!  Can't wait to see it on your wrist! How long before you get it?


----------



## Molly0

Silver Mom said:


> I think the gourd is supposed to protect you from illness and also keep evil spirits and disease away.  The vines might be a symbol for man.



Thankyou Silvermom!


----------



## Silver Mom

molly0 said:


> thankyou silvermom!


: )


----------



## RedPeony

JKP, sending you love in your time of grief. X


----------



## crosso

MingRui said:


> I have been drooling over all the jade threads here and just had to join, I feel like I have found my people! I don't have a ton of jade but I do have a small collection. I love jade, it's history, and am pretty superstitious about it. All my children wear jade on a red string for 'luck' and 'protection'.
> This is my modest collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the pendant I wear daily. A friend brought it to me from Beijing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love a bangle but I have huge wrists (73mm) and I can never find one in my price range that I find attractive. I do enjoy my beaded bracelet.
> 
> Thank you for letting me show my little collection. Now I will go back to drooling over yours!



MingRui, I just happened to come across a beautiful bangle from uni_jade on ebay that was 75mm ID, you may want to check it out! It is light green carved with ruyi.


----------



## designergoods

Spring flowers blooming on Seasons


----------



## designergoods

sorry for the HUGE picture, not sure how to edit


----------



## fanofjadeite

Molly0 said:


> Ladies, I found this cute little apple green pendant with 14k yellow gold. I'm so bad at knowing what the carvings are!  I need your help!  Is this a gourd with vine tendrils?  If so what does that mean?


molly, that looks more like a melon than a gourd. cute pendant.


----------



## fanofjadeite

designergoods said:


> Spring flowers blooming on Seasons


designergoods, i am so jealous


----------



## fanofjadeite

today...


----------



## Molly0

fanofjadeite said:


> molly, that looks more like a melon than a gourd. cute pendant.



Ah thanks!  I guess a melon would have those tendrils too.


----------



## fanofjadeite

Molly0 said:


> Ah thanks!  I guess a melon would have those tendrils too.


did u find it in your favorite thrift shop?


----------



## Molly0

fanofjadeite said:


> did u find it in your favorite thrift shop?


----------



## Molly0

Hmmm . . . Now I'm getting confused. In looking online, i can't seem to tell the difference between gourd, melon, and ruyi.  Can anyone shed some light on it for me?


----------



## Veronique13

JKP, I am so sorry to hear about your father, my condolences.


----------



## fanofjadeite

Molly0 said:


> Hmmm . . . Now I'm getting confused. In looking online, i can't seem to tell the difference between gourd, melon, and ruyi.  Can anyone shed some light on it for me?


molly, a gourd is more 'shapely' than melon, if u know what i mean. it usually has a 'waist'. hope i'm not adding to your confusion. :greengrin:


----------



## Molly0

fanofjadeite said:


> molly, a gourd is more 'shapely' than melon, if u know what i mean. it usually has a 'waist'. hope i'm not adding to your confusion. :greengrin:



I think I see what you mean.  Do they seem to be kind of interchangeable tho?(meaning wise) at least that is what it seems like online?


----------



## designergoods

fanofjadeite said:


> today...



Thank you!
Love your bangle and beads


----------



## fanofjadeite

Molly0 said:


> I think I see what you mean.  Do they seem to be kind of interchangeable tho?(meaning wise) at least that is what it seems like online?


i think both of them can mean fertility, since they both have many seeds. but i dont think u can use the melon like the gourd to ward off illness chi and evil spirits.


----------



## Molly0

fanofjadeite said:


> i think both of them can mean fertility, since they both have many seeds. but i dont think u can use the melon like the gourd to ward off illness chi and evil spirits.



Ah. Thankyou


----------



## fanofjadeite

designergoods said:


> Thank you!
> Love your bangle and beads


thanks, designergoods. the goldfish bracelet is one of my birthday presents i told u abt. the 2 pendants are not here yet. i hope to get them by end of next week. the wait is killing me.


----------



## fanofjadeite

Molly0 said:


> Ah. Thankyou


u r most welcome


----------



## designergoods

fanofjadeite said:


> thanks, designergoods. the goldfish bracelet is one of my birthday presents i told u abt. the 2 pendants are not here yet. i hope to get them by end of next week. the wait is killing me.


I love the elegance of your jade bangle paired with your incredible new goldfish bracelet! Wow!


----------



## designergoods

Everyone's jade items are amazingly beautiful! I could go on and on...its compelling to observe the vitality between the jade and the lady!


----------



## crosso

fanofjadeite said:


> today...



Hi Fan!!&#128587; Love this mix! (You know I especially like the little fishies!)


----------



## crosso

Does anyone else think of their bangles in terms of casual or 'dress up' bangles? I find I think of my carved ones mostly as more dressy and feminine, the princess ones as elegant, but all purpose, and the d-shaped ones as more casual. Color and translucence play a role too in how I think of them, with the more opaque ones seeming more casual and wear-with-anything bangles.


----------



## RedPeony

crosso said:


> Does anyone else think of their bangles in terms of casual or 'dress up' bangles? I find I think of my carved ones mostly as more dressy and feminine, the princess ones as elegant, but all purpose, and the d-shaped ones as more casual. Color and translucence play a role too in how I think of them, with the more opaque ones seeming more casual and wear-with-anything bangles.




Yes!! &#128522;


----------



## annetok

designergoods said:


> Spring flowers blooming on Seasons




 Wooww breathtaking!!


----------



## annetok

crosso said:


> Beautiful!  Can't wait to see it on your wrist! How long before you get it?



It may take two weeks since it will be via HK post, which is a bit slower. Sleepless nights ahead!!


----------



## udalrike

Hugs, Junkenpo! Thinking of you!


----------



## fanofjadeite

designergoods said:


> I love the elegance of your jade bangle paired with your incredible new goldfish bracelet! Wow!


thanks, designergoods


----------



## fanofjadeite

crosso said:


> Hi Fan!!&#128587; Love this mix! (You know I especially like the little fishies!)


hi, crosso  thank you for the compliments. i absolutely adore my goldfish bracelet. now i must find matching earrings/pendant. hahahaha.... have u been wearing your goldfish earrings lately?


----------



## fanofjadeite

hi, uli what r u wearing today?


----------



## udalrike

Hi, Fano! 
Can´t take pictures because my laptop does not work at the moment...
Wearing 3 jade bangles (Hetian, lavender and black), a jade horse pendant and a lapislazuli pendant.

Love your stack and your goldfish bracelet!


----------



## Jade4Me

My deepest condolences to you and your family, Junkenpo. That's a gorgeous ring you gave him and he must have treasured it greatly because it was from you.


----------



## crosso

fanofjadeite said:


> hi, crosso  thank you for the compliments. i absolutely adore my goldfish bracelet. now i must find matching earrings/pendant. hahahaha.... have u been wearing your goldfish earrings lately?



Yes! I wear them more now that it is summer (somehow they just seem more 'summery' to me) and I have a pendant to wear with them. Repost pics &#128521;


----------



## udalrike

Gorgeous fish, Crosso!!!!!


----------



## udalrike

I don´t need more jade now, but isn´t this beautiful?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Small-Certi...de-jadeite-pendant-Gold-Fish-381800-/39100434


----------



## crosso

udalrike said:


> I don´t need more jade now, but isn´t this beautiful?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Small-Certi...de-jadeite-pendant-Gold-Fish-381800-/39100434



Thanks, Uli! Wish I could see this - looks like the listing was removed &#128533;


----------



## MingRui

crosso said:


> MingRui, I just happened to come across a beautiful bangle from uni_jade on ebay that was 75mm ID, you may want to check it out! It is light green carved with ruyi.


Thank you so much for pointing it out. It is lovely! I will forward the link to my husband.


----------



## crosso

'Largo' and 'Snow White' bangles today &#9786;


----------



## crosso

MingRui said:


> Thank you so much for pointing it out. It is lovely! I will forward the link to my husband.



You're welcome! Always happy to shop for other people, less expensive that way!&#128521; I wonder if it might be too big though - 3mm can make a big difference. My smallest is 57mm, my largest 60mm and while both are ok, the 60 feels big now that I am used to something smaller (at least on my right). Are you the same size on both hands? You said you were somewhat 'superstitious ' about jade. Are there any superstitions about which hand one should wear a bangle on?


----------



## designergoods

annetok said:


> Wooww breathtaking!!


Thank you  it so fun sharing our passion with others who have the same interest!


----------



## Molly0

Today's bangle:


----------



## udalrike

Very pretty, Molly!! How are you???


----------



## Molly0

udalrike said:


> Very pretty, Molly!! How are you???



Good thanks Uli!  Nice to see you!

Here is "Sweet Baby James" together with "Raya".


----------



## cdtracing

Here is my modest Jade collection.  The darker green Jade bracelet was my aunt's & the green Jade brooch belonged to my grandmother.  The lighter green bracelet & pendants I bought in the 70's.  I'm hoping to add to my collection soon.  I've found a charcoal link bracelet that I really like that I'm planning to buy next week.   I've also been looking at bangles & carved Jade pendants.   I use to think Jade only came in green but, boy, was I mistaken!  I love all the different colors!


----------



## Molly0

cdtracing said:


> Here is my modest Jade collection.  The darker green Jade bracelet was my aunt's & the green Jade brooch belonged to my grandmother.  The lighter green bracelet & pendants I bought in the 70's.  I'm hoping to add to my collection soon.  I've found a charcoal link bracelet that I really like that I'm planning to buy next week.   I've also been looking at bangles & carved Jade pendants.   I use to think Jade only came in green but, boy, was I mistaken!  I love all the different colors!



Lovely vintage pieces, cdtracing.  How great to have a link to your family through these lovely pieces!


----------



## Molly0

Here's me getting "matchy-matchy" with my eyeglasses of all things! lol hahaha


----------



## cdtracing

Molly0 said:


> Lovely vintage pieces, cdtracing.  How great to have a link to your family through these lovely pieces!



Thanks, Molly.  I have several brooches that belonged to my grandmother going back to the 20's & 30's.  I have a few rings that belonged to my aunt with my favorite being a green diamond ring she got in the 70's.  My mother has an extensive collection of family jewelry that has been in the family for generations.  Sadly, I have no daughters to pass my jewelry to.   Unless one of my son's gives me a granddaughter, my brother's daughter will be racking up in the jewelry dept. LOL


----------



## cdtracing

Molly0 said:


> Here's me getting "matchy-matchy" with my eyeglasses of all things! lol hahaha



Well...your glasses do match your bangle perfectly!!


----------



## designergoods

Molly0 said:


> Here's me getting "matchy-matchy" with my eyeglasses of all things! lol hahaha





Molly0 said:


> Good thanks Uli!  Nice to see you!
> 
> Here is "Sweet Baby James" together with "Raya".





Molly0 said:


> Today's bangle:


Just gorgeous, I love the green hues and softness your bangles have. They look beautiful on you...you wear them well


----------



## Molly0

designergoods said:


> Just gorgeous, I love the green hues and softness your bangles have. They look beautiful on you...you wear them well



THANKYOU designer goods!


----------



## Little Greendot

Greetings to jade ladies. Lovely jade collections.


----------



## annetok

cdtracing said:


> Here is my modest Jade collection.  The darker green Jade bracelet was my aunt's & the green Jade brooch belonged to my grandmother.  The lighter green bracelet & pendants I bought in the 70's.  I'm hoping to add to my collection soon.  I've found a charcoal link bracelet that I really like that I'm planning to buy next week.   I've also been looking at bangles & carved Jade pendants.   I use to think Jade only came in green but, boy, was I mistaken!  I love all the different colors!



Oh I used to have a braceler similar to your dark green one, given by my grandma when I was a child. Sadly, it got stolen just last year  lovely collection'


----------



## annetok

My little protector has a new bail and chain I started making jewelry and remembered he needs fixing


----------



## Jade4Me

Loving everyone's photos! I've been very busy with a project, due to which this past week I couldn't wear my jewelry (that wasn't easy). The project is done now and (after sleeping in very late today) I couldn't wait to put on something representing my favorite jewelry materials - high karat gold and jade! Here's a casual pair of 22K gold hoops and Maya (black jadeite). Have a great day/night everyone!


----------



## cdtracing

annetok said:


> Oh I used to have a braceler similar to your dark green one, given by my grandma when I was a child. Sadly, it got stolen just last year  lovely collection'



Thank you.  I'm so sorry your bracelet was stolen.   It's nice to have family connection with certain pieces of jewelry.


----------



## cdtracing

annetok said:


> My little protector has a new bail and chain I started making jewelry and remembered he needs fixing



Very nice.  I'm looking at some carved jade dragon pendants; just have to find the right one.  I have always loved dragons.


----------



## Molly0

Jade4Me said:


> Loving everyone's photos! I've been very busy with a project, due to which this past week I couldn't wear my jewelry (that wasn't easy). The project is done now and (after sleeping in very late today) I couldn't wait to put on something representing my favorite jewelry materials - high karat gold and jade! Here's a casual pair of 22K gold hoops and Maya (black jadeite). Have a great day/night everyone!



Simplicity at it's best, Jade4!  Just lovely!


----------



## Molly0

annetok said:


> My little protector has a new bail and chain I started making jewelry and remembered he needs fixing



Cute protector!


----------



## crosso

Adorable, annatok!  Is it a pi xiu or a foo dog?
Here is my little jade protector today:


----------



## crosso

Jade4Me said:


> Loving everyone's photos! I've been very busy with a project, due to which this past week I couldn't wear my jewelry (that wasn't easy). The project is done now and (after sleeping in very late today) I couldn't wait to put on something representing my favorite jewelry materials - high karat gold and jade! Here's a casual pair of 22K gold hoops and Maya (black jadeite). Have a great day/night everyone!



Tres elegant, J4Me!


----------



## crosso

cdtracing said:


> Here is my modest Jade collection.  The darker green Jade bracelet was my aunt's & the green Jade brooch belonged to my grandmother.  The lighter green bracelet & pendants I bought in the 70's.  I'm hoping to add to my collection soon.  I've found a charcoal link bracelet that I really like that I'm planning to buy next week.   I've also been looking at bangles & carved Jade pendants.   I use to think Jade only came in green but, boy, was I mistaken!  I love all the different colors!



What gorgeous heirloom pieces!  I especially like the deep green and gold bracelet!


----------



## crosso

Molly0 said:


> Good thanks Uli!  Nice to see you!
> 
> Here is "Sweet Baby James" together with "Raya".



Hi Molly! Love 'Sweet Baby James' - such a unique bangle with the swirly blue in it. Hope life is treating you well these days!


----------



## annetok

crosso said:


> Adorable, annatok!  Is it a pi xiu or a foo dog?
> Here is my little jade protector today:



Nice pendant! Dragon? 
Mine is Pi Xiu because he has tiny wings folded at his side  I think Fu Dog is not winged.
 I am yet to have that celestial being


----------



## Molly0

crosso said:


> Hi Molly! Love 'Sweet Baby James' - such a unique bangle with the swirly blue in it. Hope life is treating you well these days!



Thanks Crosso! Yes, all good!


----------



## Molly0

Speaking of Pixiu, would anyone mind taking a look at this pendant and telling me if it is a Pixiu perched on the top?


----------



## Molly0

Molly0 said:


> Speaking of Pixiu, would anyone mind taking a look at this pendant and telling me if it is a Pixiu perched on the top?



Maybe this shows up a little better.


----------



## Jade4Me

Molly0 said:


> Simplicity at it's best, Jade4!  Just lovely!



Thank you Molly! Your Sweet Baby James is one of my favorite bangles!


----------



## Jade4Me

crosso said:


> Tres elegant, J4Me!



Thank you crosso! I love your nephrite hoop earrings - a great uncommon find! Hoops are my favorite earring style so I'd love to find a pair of jade hoops, too!


----------



## crosso

Molly0 said:


> Speaking of Pixiu, would anyone mind taking a look at this pendant and telling me if it is a Pixiu perched on the top?



Molly, I can't really tell what it is - but often it is a pi xiu on these type of coin pendants, as the pi xiu is a mythological creature that eats gold and is supposed to not only protect the wearer, but bring them wealth. Regardless, it is a gorgeous pendant - love the yellow bit and how icy it is!


----------



## crosso

annetok said:


> Nice pendant! Dragon?
> Mine is Pi Xiu because he has tiny wings folded at his side  I think Fu Dog is not winged.
> I am yet to have that celestial being



Thanks, annatok, mine is a snake. I loathe live snakes, but like them in jewelry &#128521; I am wearing a silver snake today


----------



## crosso

Cool jade for a HOT day!


----------



## Molly0

crosso said:


> Molly, I can't really tell what it is - but often it is a pi xiu on these type of coin pendants, as the pi xiu is a mythological creature that eats gold and is supposed to not only protect the wearer, but bring them wealth. Regardless, it is a gorgeous pendant - love the yellow bit and how icy it is!



Thanks Crosso. Yes, I think it is a pi xiu too.  (But I'm so bad at telling what these carvings are! lol!). It seems to have it's head turned to the side. The only thing that really baffles me is the long tail trailing down.  Oh well. . .


----------



## crosso

Jade4Me said:


> Thank you crosso! I love your nephrite hoop earrings - a great uncommon find! Hoops are my favorite earring style so I'd love to find a pair of jade hoops, too!



I'll be on the lookout for you, J4Me! &#128521;


----------



## zipcount

Jade4Me said:


> Thank you crosso! I love your nephrite hoop earrings - a great uncommon find! Hoops are my favorite earring style so I'd love to find a pair of jade hoops, too!


Jade4Me, this is for you, hoop earrings:
https://www.etsy.com/listing/208671...hoop-earrings-a-grade?ref=shop_home_active_18


----------



## crosso

Jade sighting! Saw a Chinese lady in the drugstore today wearing a gorgeous translucent apple green bangle - so of course had to accost her and talk jade, lol! I did not have the audacity to ask for a picture, though she was very nice, as I was afraid she probably thought I was a nut as it was. Turns out she used to deal jade in Hong Kong and sold some of her leftover stock to Grand Asia Market, a store here dealing in all things Asian from groceries to housewares to clothing and accessories. She gave me a tip that the grade A's are under the counter and told me what she sold them for, so if I went to shop I should negotiate hard. SCORE! (LOL, not that I need more bangles - but you never know,  maybe they would barter too &#128521


----------



## Baghera

where is grand asia market?  how much should we bargain?:lolots:


----------



## annetok

crosso said:


> Thanks, annatok, mine is a snake. I loathe live snakes, but like them in jewelry &#128521; I am wearing a silver snake today



I think the only snake I like is a dragon snake haha.

Sharing one of my jewelry creations. This design uses ice jade beads. It's quite dainty :3


----------



## fanofjadeite

more fishies swimming my way... managed to find a perfectly matching goldfish pendant to my goldfish bracelet, and a black jade goldfish ring


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Hi everyone I finally joined this forum  I've been reading your jade posts for quite some time and decided I may as well join in the fun &#128522;


----------



## crosso

fanofjadeite said:


> more fishies swimming my way... managed to find a perfectly matching goldfish pendant to my goldfish bracelet, and a black jade goldfish ring



SO cute, Fan! The pendant will match your bracelet perfectly!  And what a grear ring! I've never seen a fish ring before - I'm jealous! &#128125;


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi everyone I finally joined this forum  I've been reading your jade posts for quite some time and decided I may as well join in the fun &#128522;



Welcome, jademommy!  Are you already a crazy jadie or are you looking to acquire? Either way, this is a very enjoyable place to share and learn &#9786;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lol both I have a few bangles - 2 green bangles, a lavender and a white. Would love to have a lavender princess but will probably wait a bit. Currently I am wearing the green princess my husband and boys bought me for Christmas.


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> Lol both I have a few bangles - 3 green bangles, a lavender and a white. Would love to have a lavender princess but will probably wait a bit. Currently I am wearing the green princess my husband and boys bought me for Christmas.



Oooo, good! Post pics when you can!  I would love a lavender princess,too, but one with good color is hard to find and mucho $$$ - more than I can afford presently! Some day . . .


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Oooo, good! Post pics when you can!  I would love a lavender princess,too, but one with good color is hard to find and mucho $$$ - more than I can afford presently! Some day . . .



I know....and with lavender it may be more difficult to tell if treated. I have a d shaped lavender bangle but the quality is just okay. It is a more bluish lavender and I would really like a lavender with more of a pink undertone.


----------



## Little Greendot

Seeing Fano's jade fish ring makes me want to go Singapore's Bencoolen shopping centre 'dig for treasure.'


----------



## Little Greendot

Not sure how many of you ladies understand Chinese, recently I found a Taiwanese series &#22818;&#24819;&#34903;57&#34399; in Youtube, a very entertaining program with lots of information on valuation of jade and other treasures.


----------



## Little Greendot

I like lavender bangle too. I visited Lihong Jade, saw their collection of lavender Burmese jadeite bangles (good translucency with some impurities), the average price is SGD 5,000 (USD 3,680). I am not yet prepared for this price range. I was told by the salesperson that price of Burmese jadeite shot up this year.


----------



## fanofjadeite

crosso said:


> SO cute, Fan! The pendant will match your bracelet perfectly!  And what a grear ring! I've never seen a fish ring before - I'm jealous! &#128125;


thanks, crosso i have seen a few fish rings before, but they not goldfish. those i seen, were carps. when i saw this goldfish ring, i just have to get it.  will let u know if i see another one


----------



## MingRui

crosso said:


> You're welcome! Always happy to shop for other people, less expensive that way!&#65533;&#65533; I wonder if it might be too big though - 3mm can make a big difference. My smallest is 57mm, my largest 60mm and while both are ok, the 60 feels big now that I am used to something smaller (at least on my right). Are you the same size on both hands? You said you were somewhat 'superstitious ' about jade. Are there any superstitions about which hand one should wear a bangle on?


I am not sure about fit because I have never worn a bangle!  I guess too big would be better than too small. I am not sure. If I found one that really fit nicely it would become my everyday 24/7 jade and I would feel more free to switch out my jade pendants.

I have been told that you should find a special jade that has good qi or energy that feels right to you and always wear it. The more you wear it the better it will become. The pendant I wear everyday has a carp, lotus flower, and pearl of wisdom on it. It was given to me by a friend and she told me that jade should really be given as a gift to truly be lucky. (I don't know if I can agree with that.... lol!) :giggles: But she is Chinese and I didn't think I should 'argue' that. 

I was told that bangles should be worn on your left wrist because it is better qi. I always wear my beaded bracelet on my left wrist because of this even though I am left handed.

Our jades are on red strings that were blessed at a local temple. The jade is for luck/good qi and the red string is for protection.


----------



## crosso

MingRui said:


> I am not sure about fit because I have never worn a bangle!  I guess too big would be better than too small. I am not sure. If I found one that really fit nicely it would become my everyday 24/7 jade and I would feel more free to switch out my jade pendants.
> 
> I have been told that you should find a special jade that has good qi or energy that feels right to you and always wear it. The more you wear it the better it will become. The pendant I wear everyday has a carp, lotus flower, and pearl of wisdom on it. It was given to me by a friend and she told me that jade should really be given as a gift to truly be lucky. (I don't know if I can agree with that.... lol!) :giggles: But she is Chinese and I didn't think I should 'argue' that.
> 
> I was told that bangles should be worn on your left wrist because it is better qi. I always wear my beaded bracelet on my left wrist because of this even though I am left handed.
> 
> Our jades are on red strings that were blessed at a local temple. The jade is for luck/good qi and the red string is for protection.



MingRui, there is a lot of advice on the internet about how to measure and I know it has been discussed on the thread, but don't remember what the consensus was about which method is most accurate. 
That is very interesting about qi being greater on the left. I wonder if this is related to the tradition of wearing wedding rings on the left hand. I wear most of my bangles on my right because I get a better fit and being right handed, I just seem to be more aware of what my right hand is doing and am more mindful of bangles on my right. I also switch them around a lot and most I bought for myself, so don't know how much luck they've brought me. Maybe I should tell my husband he has to buy my jade now, since we could certainly use more luck, lol!
I did not know the reason for red cord either. Were your jades blessed at a Buddhist temple? I am not Buddhist, but have a strong attachment to my Kwan Yin pendant as a meditation object. I feel she helps me focus on being more loving and compassionate.  And unless one is Catholic and praying to the Virgin Mary, there is not much of a feminine divine presence in western religious traditions. 
Thanks for sharing your knowledge! &#128522;


----------



## Jade4Me

zipcount said:


> Jade4Me, this is for you, hoop earrings:
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/208671...hoop-earrings-a-grade?ref=shop_home_active_18


Thank you for looking out for me zipcount! I'm quite tempted by these earrings and will seriously think about it. I had always thought I wanted hoops that go all the way around. But I can't wear heavy earrings, so these post hoops might be a good option for me. Thanks again!


----------



## Jade4Me

Nice bracelet you made, annetok!

Adorable fishies, fanofjadeite, and great unique find the black jade goldfish ring!

Welcome 2boys_jademommy and can't wait to see pics of your jade!

I don't stack so this was "posed" just for this pic - a 22K Indian gold bangle I was wearing on my right hand and Sabrina, B.C. nephrite, was on my left hand today. Sabrina is actually more green in person, but in my pic she looks darker. So I added the seller's pic of Sabrina.


----------



## Jade4Me

Baghera, you had posted about how to figure out your oval bangle size and your round bangle size is 58mm? I haven't found an oval bangle for myself yet, but by using math I have a guesstimate of what may fit me. Calculate the area of a circle and that's about the same area we may want in an oval. The area of a 58mm diameter circle is radius squared x pi - so 29 x 29 x pi, or 841 x pi. The area of an oval is (1/2 long side) x (1/2 short side) x pi. Take pi out of both sides and you're left with 841 = (1/2 oval long side) x (1/2 oval short side). Ovals are tricky because there is no standard proportion. But by using math we can at least compare the areas. A possible oval size for you is 60mm by 56mm (30 x 28 = 840). Or 61mm by 55.5mm (30.5 x 27.5 = 838.75). Or 62mm by 54mm (31 x 27 = 837), and so on. An oval of the same area as a circle may be easier to put on especially if your hand isn't very flexible. But until I find an oval equivalent to my round size of 55-56mm, I can't say one way or the other. Perhaps I should just sit down and cut ovals out of a piece of stiff cardboard and finally try the math out!


----------



## crosso

Jade4Me said:


> Nice bracelet you made, annetok!
> 
> Adorable fishies, fanofjadeite, and great unique find the black jade goldfish ring!
> 
> Welcome 2boys_jademommy and can't wait to see pics of your jade!
> 
> I don't stack so this was "posed" just for this pic - a 22K Indian gold bangle I was wearing on my right hand and Sabrina, B.C. nephrite, was on my left hand today. Sabrina is actually more green in person, but in my pic she looks darker. So I added the seller's pic of Sabrina.



Sabrina looks especially beautiful with the gold!


----------



## crosso

Jade4Me said:


> Thank you for looking out for me zipcount! I'm quite tempted by these earrings and will seriously think about it. I had always thought I wanted hoops that go all the way around. But I can't wear heavy earrings, so these post hoops might be a good option for me. Thanks again!



J4Me,  came across a pretty jadeite pair on sale, but still a little pricey . . .


----------



## Baghera

Thank you Jade4me. Your explanation makes perfect sense.  Now keeping my eyes peeled for that special oval


----------



## Lots love

My aura is my relaxing Jade bangle helps me with my stress reducer 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 soothing


----------



## zipcount

What are your thoughts on hinged bangles?  Yah or nay?  Are they unlucky?


----------



## Lots love

zipcount said:


> What are your thoughts on hinged bangles?  Yah or nay?  Are they unlucky?




Yes when they are hinge means they wear broken solid Jade bangle are the luckiest


----------



## annetok

The bangle I got has a chip @_@. Before having the item shipped I specifically asked if there are chips, scractches or cracks, and he assured me there are none! I've been contacting him since yesterday asking for a refund but he hasn't replied. Does he really take time to respond? I guess I'm among the unlucky ones to get a bad product from him, I've read others' experience and it seems all good.


----------



## Lots love

annetok said:


> The bangle I got has a chip @_@. Before having the item shipped I specifically asked if there are chips, scractches or cracks, and he assured me there are none! I've been contacting him since yesterday asking for a refund but he hasn't replied. Does he really take time to respond? I guess I'm among the unlucky ones to get a bad product from him, I've read others' experience and it seems all good.




How bad is the chip plus how much do u love the piece do u have s picture of the chip


----------



## annetok

Lots love said:


> How bad is the chip plus how much do u love the piece do u have s picture of the chip



The chip is rough to the skin so when I slip the bangle on it's a bit scratchy. In terms of liking the piece, it's a beauty!


----------



## Lots love

annetok said:


> The chip is rough to the skin so when I slip the bangle on it's a bit scratchy. In terms of liking the piece, it's a beauty!




I see the chip if u like it maybe they can take something off and you can get it polished


----------



## Lots love

Lots love said:


> I see the chip if u like it maybe they can take something off and you can get it polished




Where did u get it from


----------



## annetok

Lots love said:


> I see the chip if u like it maybe they can take something off and you can get it polished



Is that something I need to get done with a jeweler? They can just smooth out the chip? It's a lovely bangle, pure white with green flecks.


----------



## Lots love

annetok said:


> Is that something I need to get done with a jeweler? They can just smooth out the chip? It's a lovely bangle, pure white with green flecks.




You needed to go to someone who specialize in polishing Jade stone I would send a picture to the seller show them how it came as soon as possible


----------



## annetok

Lots love said:


> No it's not true if they are good craftsman they will be perfect when polishing them they do have natural veins in them which shows there real if the carver knows what they are doing they should be perfectly smooth inside and out



Perhaps it is a problem with how it was polished. Seller recommended using candle wax to smooth the chip so it won't be painful to put on. Also offered partial refund because it will not make sense to ship the item back. I think it is still a good experience with Unijade, I still love this bangle.


----------



## Lots love

annetok said:


> Perhaps it is a problem with how it was polished. Seller recommended using candle wax to smooth the chip so it won't be painful to put on. Also offered partial refund because it will not make sense to ship the item back. I think it is still a good experience with Unijade, I still love this bangle.




I'm glad you have A solution to the problem and would not make sense for them to send it back so the probably give you a refund on some of it and you love the bangles so enjoy it we can always get the nick  fixed you know


----------



## blackmonster

With all the chatter about lavender bangles, what is a reasonable price to pay for a plain bangle, no carving or hinges? I haven't been looking too hard, but I'm starting to think a nice quality & color at a reasonable price may just be a figment of my imagination.

The last one I saw years ago in a window in Chinatown (Honolulu) was $2,000. and I thought it was crazy at that time... With the changes in Burma, and Chinese driving up the market, I'm wondering what this will really cost


----------



## Jade4Me

blackmonster said:


> With all the chatter about lavender bangles, what is a reasonable price to pay for a plain bangle, no carving or hinges? I haven't been looking too hard, but I'm starting to think a nice quality & color at a reasonable price may just be a figment of my imagination.
> 
> The last one I saw years ago in a window in Chinatown (Honolulu) was $2,000. and I thought it was crazy at that time... With the changes in Burma, and Chinese driving up the market, I'm wondering what this will really cost



I suggest looking at sites like Jojo Jade, Desire Treasures, Enijew, Ultimate Jadeite to see what the prices are for the quality you'd like. The 1st 2 bargain, not sure about Enijew, and the last one doesn't bargain. I think they offer some very nice quality bangles for under $2,000. Lavender is tricky though to find the right hue for you. Some like the bluish ones, but others prefer more pink tones.


----------



## Molly0

Blackmonster, "Little Jade Sanctuary" shop on etsy has a nice looking carved lavender bangle up right now for way less than that. You might want to check it out.


----------



## Jade4Me

Thank you crosso! I think I saw that pair, too. At 7.5 grams it's already a bit heavy for me.   Me and my numbers...yes I've weighed some of my earrings so I know I'm most comfortable with 5 grams or less in total weight. With jade's relatively heavy density, partial hoops may be my best bet.


----------



## Jade4Me

Baghera said:


> Thank you Jade4me. Your explanation makes perfect sense.  Now keeping my eyes peeled for that special oval



You're welcome and I just found a number typo error in my post, but you get the idea!    Let us know what you find!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

blackmonster said:


> With all the chatter about lavender bangles, what is a reasonable price to pay for a plain bangle, no carving or hinges? I haven't been looking too hard, but I'm starting to think a nice quality & color at a reasonable price may just be a figment of my imagination.
> 
> The last one I saw years ago in a window in Chinatown (Honolulu) was $2,000. and I thought it was crazy at that time... With the changes in Burma, and Chinese driving up the market, I'm wondering what this will really cost



It is really difficult to out an average price on jade because so many factors done into play and it isn't like diamond where here is a very specific grading system. My lavender bangle which I bought about 3 years ago was $600.00 Cdn so about $500.00 US. It leans more on he bluish side and I would love a more pinker one. It's also and D shape which I like but i like princess bangles even more. Its funny how the more I look at jade the more my tastes changes.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Wow just noticed I have so many spelling errors in my post - sorry


----------



## Molly0

Jade bangle today with vintage gold watch & some gold bangles.


----------



## fanofjadeite

Jade4Me said:


> Adorable fishies, fanofjadeite, and great unique find the black jade goldfish ring!
> 
> thank you, jade4me  i really love the width and color of sabrina. pretty bangle!


----------



## fanofjadeite

wearing one of my new jade pendants today


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Having a lazy father's day before I have to start moving and figure out how to BBQ today!!??? all for my hubby, and the father of my babies!!! I hope I don't fail--I am a great cook in the kitchen,  I hope my native blood saves my "grill" and "on the fire" cooking skills!!! Today wearing Snow the Product & Changes..... 2 of my everyday bangles that get banged around but are still tough enough to see another day on my wrist


----------



## gen_LV

hello.  Im new to this thread.... I would love to get some jade bangles/jewelry... any know of some trusted sellers from ebay? or etsy?

thanks


----------



## Molly0

gen_LV said:


> hello.  Im new to this thread.... I would love to get some jade bangles/jewelry... any know of some trusted sellers from ebay? or etsy?
> 
> thanks



genLV, welcome.  Here a link that discusses some reputable sellers:
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/the-reputable-jade-sellers-list-884042.html


----------



## gen_LV

Molly0 said:


> genLV, welcome.  Here a link that discusses some reputable sellers:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/the-reputable-jade-sellers-list-884042.html


thanks


----------



## zipcount

Can someone please describe the appearance difference between black nephrite and black jadeite?  Is black jadeite also referred to as inky jadeite?  Which one is more valuable?  Thank you.


----------



## berniechocolate

Hello Zipcount, 

Black nephrite tends to be very consistently  even black . 

For black jadeite there's a few variety of ''black'' jadeite -

*Black chicken variety ( jadeite )*  - usually opaque . But there are rare instances of this variety with icy glassy parts ( have a look at Dynasty 's Glacier post in action thread ) 

Usually black chic variety , for some of this variety maybe able to see speckles of silvery flecks with some  dark greyish black portions in it but some portions stretches of very dense black areas can be located . This are areas which are usually very opaque .  

For black (chic ) variety jadeite , there is usually some differentiation in it's coloring as oppose to nephrite which can be easily found in very deep consistent black .  

*Omphacite* ( Jadeite ) a type of  jadeite that looks very very black ,but in fact is actually very deep green under a light source . The pigmented green is extremely dense , to our normal Vision without a light bring shone thru , looks mostly black . 
*
 Price comparison *-Price really depends on rarity as well as quality .For both jadeite and nephrite . For instance , it is commonly thought that nephrite fetches lower price than jadeite as it is more common . However mutton fat jadeite from xinjiang nephrite is famously known to be very expensive. , exceeding that of jadeite . There are also garden variety type commonly found nephrite that are fairly cheap  compared to jadeite . 

It is difficulty to do a direct comparison on price without first having some idea about the quality . I have  both the EB ( Edwards black nephrite  from Allan Spehar ) and also a couple of black jadeite bangles . Would say that good quality nephrite and jadeite are within similar price range .

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Some terminology for black jadeite / nephrite *

*Black jadeite *-

*Inky jadeite* - trade name for omphacite is know as *mo Chui* in Chinese . ( black to normal vision / deep green with light source penetrating thru) 

*Black chicken variety* - ( *wu ji zhong in chinese* ) -  can be partially translucent translucent with silvery flecks , shades of alternating black or grey . Very black portions are opaque.

*Black nephrite* - trade name is *Mo yu* in Chinese . 
Very consistent deep ink black .  Usually opaque .


*Below- Example of a certified black chick jadeite bangle vs. black nephrite (Edwards black nephrite bangle ) *

Interesting to know in the Jade trade,   Grade A is a term used for untreated jadeite ,  whereas for nephrite if it is found to be untreated , it is termed as natural nephrite .
Hope this helps answer some of your questions


----------



## Lots love

this black chic jadeite diamond cut


----------



## berniechocolate

Hi Lotslove , yes that is apt  example of what black chicken variety jadeite  looks like . There are variations from Black with silvery flakes  to dark blackish grey   small portions of deep dense black .


----------



## zipcount

Thank you for your reply ladies.  Does black nephrite show green when you shine light onto it?  I've been looking at pictures of both black nephrite and inky jadeite and really can't tell the difference visually.


----------



## berniechocolate

zipcount said:


> Thank you for your reply ladies.  Does black nephrite show green when you shine light onto it?  I've been looking at pictures of both black nephrite and inky jadeite and really can't tell the difference visually.



Was told by the gemologist certain variety of black nephrite does show  some green when light is being shone through . But the EB turned out to be to be  fully Opaque .  That is probaly  aside from standard test  , Other test  like Specific gravity test  etc are  required to differentiate between jadeite or  otherwise  when  both specimen display similar aesthetic  properties.


----------



## zipcount

berniechocolate said:


> Was told by the gemologist certain variety of black nephrite does show  some green when light is being shone through . But the EB turned out to be to be  fully Opaque .  That is probaly  aside from standard test  , Other test  like Specific gravity test  etc are  required to differentiate between jadeite or  otherwise  when  both specimen display similar aesthetic  properties.


Thank you Bernie.


----------



## udalrike

Hi, Bernie!!!
Glad you are here!
Your black bangles are GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Ixorajade

Thanks for the comprehensive explanation Bernie! Learnt loads


----------



## Ixorajade

I'm quite drawn to black jadeite...here's my black one


----------



## berniechocolate

Welcome folks and so lovely to see you here Uli  

Ixorajade - that's pretty  Black jadeite used to be fairly affordable ages ago . However , in  Singapore it's become fairly trendy so prices have escalate quite  a bit .  You are very lucky to get yours . I m quite a fan of the beautiful shine in blacks .


----------



## crosso

Today's bangles, white jadeite and orange and white chalcedony


----------



## crosso

Ixorajade said:


> I'm quite drawn to black jadeite...here's my black one



Very nice, lxora!! Just beautiful! I have two black ones - one is I think what bernie described as black chicken variety (Burmese) and is carved, while the other is Guatemalan jadeite and is inky black like an Edwards Black nephrite. It doesn't have any translucency to it, but takes a high polish and has beautiful shine.  I got mine from Jade Maya and it was very affordable if you are in the market for this type black.


----------



## berniechocolate

Stunning blacks Crosso, where can we get Guantemalan black like that ?  Is jade maya an online store ? Your are right ,the EB is completely opaque , but for what it lacks in translucence it makes up for in shine


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

g'evening my jade sisters 
Today I sported these 2..had problems loading...my everyday jades,  Snow tha Product and Changes..... my thicker one Snow tha Product...snow white was actually with me when my 20 y.o little brother was involved in a fight and I ended up trying to pull him out and then I got into the mix as well..JADE IS SUPER TOUGH!!!..the guy tried to hit me with a belt buckle and hit this thicker white jade instead...it rang like a bell.....no cracks or fractures at all....and I ended up hitting The guy instead lol...yes, jade is super tough and will protect you when I comes down to it--literally or spiritually


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

@Crosso---
I love this one!!! So pretty!!!! Your opaque black jade..so shiny and dark!!!!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

I love this color!!!! It is so pretty.....I love this shade of green


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

@Crosso---
I wanted to try and wear a Kwan Yin...I am catholic but I have lots of respect for Buddhism...as a native American chick....I always have lots of love for Female deities...and I was wondering if I Could wear a jade kwan yin as a sort of a Virgin Mary stand in  I would love a B.V Mart jade pendant to wear since I wear one daily


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

@Crosso---
Hey...lol..one of my bangles is named snow white as well lol.....her name is Snow the Product aka snow white--after a performer lol!!##
I love your Snow white!!! And your other bangle is a beauty as well!!!!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

@designergoods
Wow!!! That is a nice one!!!! Right next to
A ROLEX!!!!..as us natives say-- HOLAY!!!! lol!! Love ur watch and love your jade!!!!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

So pretty!!!! I see some lavender too!!! Does she have lavender?


----------



## RedPeony

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> g'evening my jade sisters
> 
> Today I sported these 2..had problems loading...my everyday jades,  Snow tha Product and Changes..... my thicker one Snow tha Product...snow white was actually with me when my 20 y.o little brother was involved in a fight and I ended up trying to pull him out and then I got into the mix as well..JADE IS SUPER TOUGH!!!..the guy tried to hit me with a belt buckle and hit this thicker white jade instead...it rang like a bell.....no cracks or fractures at all....and I ended up hitting The guy instead lol...yes, jade is super tough and will protect you when I comes down to it--literally or spiritually




Oh my goodness I hope you are ok!! And your jade too.


----------



## Silver Mom

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> g'evening my jade sisters
> Today I sported these 2..had problems loading...my everyday jades,  Snow tha Product and Changes..... my thicker one Snow tha Product...snow white was actually with me when my 20 y.o little brother was involved in a fight and I ended up trying to pull him out and then I got into the mix as well..JADE IS SUPER TOUGH!!!..the guy tried to hit me with a belt buckle and hit this thicker white jade instead...it rang like a bell.....no cracks or fractures at all....and I ended up hitting The guy instead lol...yes, jade is super tough and will protect you when I comes down to it--literally or spiritually


OMG so glad you came out of that incident alright.  You were blessed to have those jades on.


----------



## crosso

berniechocolate said:


> Stunning blacks Crosso, where can we get Guantemalan black like that ?  Is jade maya an online store ? Your are right ,the EB is completely opaque , but for what it lacks in translucence it makes up for in shine



Hi Bernie! Yes, Jade Maya is online. This is the carving factory, museum and retail outlet that was began in the 1970s when jadeite was rediscovered in Guatemala.  If you go to buy a bangle from them, do not buy it directly from their website, as they will send you a generic 2.5 id bangle. You must contact them via email to order your size.


----------



## crosso

Thanks for the comps ms loka! Your Snow White is gorgeous AND a bodyguard! (Glad you are alright! )
Re Kwan Yin - I was raised Christian,  but look at wearing Kwan Yin as more of an archetype of the divine feminine and a representative form of the BVM in a different cultural 'package' so to speak. I think there are more commonalities than differences in the world's main religions, because when all is said and done they are all just different ways of expressing our universal human need for a connection to the divine. And anything that focuses one's attention on being more compassionate is a good thing in my book &#128521;


----------



## Lots love

[emoji264][emoji261][emoji262]my aura which is Burmese jadeite color is Aqua pearl jadeite bangle with special meaning love the colors in her [emoji254] thank you for letting me share her with everyone


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

@RedPeony---thx girl!!..I'm ok...lol-- I did get punched, whether on accident or not, idk... but I was worried more for my jade then Myself..IT RANG LIKE A BELL when the guy's belt buckle hit it...when I got home I inspected it and NOTHING!!!!..I ve always heard, "jade is tough, jade is super tough, super hard,,"---now I know first hand!!!! After that I am a LITTLE less cringe-y when my jade bumps something...but I always cringe--outwardly or inwardly-- when it bumps hard...with any of them


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Silver Mom said:


> OMG so glad you came out of that incident alright.  You were blessed to have those jades on.


@Silver Mom
thanks!! Yes I did...I think my jade was definitely looking out for me...I'm sure it would have hurt my wrist pretty bad..poor bangle..it sure took one for the team!!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3042602
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji264][emoji261][emoji262]my aura which is Burmese jadeite color is Aqua pearl jadeite bangle with special meaning love the colors in her [emoji254] thank you for letting me share her with everyone


she is quite pretty!!! What is her name!! I like jades like that..they r so beautiful!!!!


----------



## Lots love

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> she is quite pretty!!! What is her name!! I like jades like that..they r so beautiful!!!!




Her name is aura thank you to see in person she is more beautiful [emoji2] like yours saved you she is my lucky jadeite bangle and makes me feel more at peace and tranquility too


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

crosso said:


> Thanks for the comps ms loka! Your Snow White is gorgeous AND a bodyguard! (Glad you are alright! )
> Re Kwan Yin - I was raised Christian,  but look at wearing Kwan Yin as more of an archetype of the divine feminine and a representative form of the BVM in a different cultural 'package' so to speak. I think there are more commonalities than differences in the world's main religions, because when all is said and done they are all just different ways of expressing our universal human need for a connection to the divine. And anything that focuses one's attention on being more compassionate is a good thing in my book &#128521;


HEY--I never looked at it that way--as a bodyguard!!! Lol!! I think u r right.....there are so many things in common vs. Difference..... I want to see if I can find one to sport and have it blessed (lol...I wonder if I can get a priest to do it--shouldn't matter, right??) And begin wearing it


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

It's weird bcuz at first it seemed, like it was an "unlucky" jade--something would always happen when I wore it...anyway..I started it into the rotation and after that incident it kinda lost some of its "unlucky Ness" Lol!!!


----------



## Lots love

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> It's weird bcuz at first it seemed, like it was an "unlucky" jade--something would always happen when I wore it...anyway..I started it into the rotation and after that incident it kinda lost some of its "unlucky Ness" Lol!!!




I'm glad it saved you if it was mean I wouldn't take it off I would play some lotto scratch off you never know now I'm glad it all work out for u


----------



## Lots love

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> HEY--I never looked at it that way--as a bodyguard!!! Lol!! I think u r right.....there are so many things in common vs. Difference..... I want to see if I can find one to sport and have it blessed (lol...I wonder if I can get a priest to do it--shouldn't matter, right??) And begin wearing it




Couldn't hurt to have your bangle blessed


----------



## designergoods

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> @designergoods
> Wow!!! That is a nice one!!!! Right next to
> A ROLEX!!!!..as us natives say-- HOLAY!!!! lol!! Love ur watch and love your jade!!!!!


Thank you for your sweet compliments on Seasons and my watch  Love your bangles too!

I just received another jade bangle yesterday. Will post pics soon!


----------



## Silver Mom

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> @Silver Mom
> thanks!! Yes I did...I think my jade was definitely looking out for me...I'm sure it would have hurt my wrist pretty bad..poor bangle..it sure took one for the team!!!


They are worth every cent we pay for them.  LOL  Let's go out and buy more.


----------



## annetok

Have you ever overspent on jade? And I do mean spending too much money because of your love for the gem. I think this is addictive!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

annetok said:


> Have you ever overspent on jade? And I do mean spending too much money because of your love for the gem. I think this is addictive!



Yes I bought two jade bangles a few years ago and looking back while I liked them I didn't love them. I currently have four but only love one if them and wear it everyday.  

Ms Lok Blue I'm glad your jade protected you too


----------



## Lots love

annetok said:


> Have you ever overspent on jade? And I do mean spending too much money because of your love for the gem. I think this is addictive!




Everyone says there price for gold but jade ,you can't put a price on .if you really love a piece then you will buy it .need to follow your heart.i have to say there is a lot of beautiful piece . Like you said it is extremely addictive .if I was millionaire no problem but im not. so I rather buy couple really nice good piece that make my heart skip a beat [emoji76][emoji76] but we have few piece but you always have one that's your favorite and you wear it all the time .


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> Yes I bought two jade bangles a few years ago and looking back while I liked them I didn't love them. I currently have four but only love one if them and wear it everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> Ms Lok Blue I'm glad your jade protected you too




Oh wow love to see pictures how long have you been wearing


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> Oh wow love to see pictures how long have you been wearing


 

I only joined this forum recently so I think I have to wait a while before I can post pics. My everyday bangle which I love was a gift from my husband and 2 boys this past Christmas. It is a green princess with a a bit of white  and one dark brown vein. I also have a white d shape from my mil. The two I bought myself are a light green princess and a bluish lavender d shape. Like I said I only "love" my everyday bangle and I am on the lookout for one more bangle to love  Preferably a pinkish lavender princess.


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> I only joined this forum recently so I think I have to wait a while before I can post pics. My everyday bangle which I love was a gift from my husband and 2 boys this past Christmas. It is a green princess with a a bit of white  and one dark brown vein. I also have a white d shape from my mil. The two I bought myself are a light green princess and a bluish lavender d shape. Like I said I only "love" my everyday bangle and I am on the lookout for one more bangle to love  Preferably a pinkish lavender princess.




I can't wait to see them I know everyone has one favorite bangle. I think also they are extra special one someone who loves you buys it for you


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

@Lotsoflove--
This is true....I have a few my husband bought.....lol--the thick white one is one he bought.... it didn't cost a lot of cash but it is currently in rotation....

I have one bangle I just LOVE but I am so scared something will happen to it, it just lives in a bangle box in our safe...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> I can't wait to see them I know everyone has one favorite bangle. I think also they are extra special one someone who loves you buys it for you


 
Okay will post pics when I can


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

@ 2boys_jademommy --- I have spent too much on jade!!! For awhile I was hoarding my jades...but I gave some away as gifts and now I'm in a better, healthier place with my bangles lol
Thank you!! I am glad I was wearing it too


----------



## Lots love

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> @Lotsoflove--
> 
> This is true....I have a few my husband bought.....lol--the thick white one is one he bought.... it didn't cost a lot of cash but it is currently in rotation....
> 
> 
> 
> I have one bangle I just LOVE but I am so scared something will happen to it, it just lives in a bangle box in our safe...




I can understand where u are coming from but Jade is very strong stone it takes lots to break it so me I wear it and enjoy it I can't always worry then you can enjoy it so wear it forget there's a lot of members who have been wearing theirs for 20 years some less but I think it fine wear and enjoy it


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> @Lotsoflove--
> This is true....I have a few my husband bought.....lol--the thick white one is one he bought.... it didn't cost a lot of cash but it is currently in rotation....
> 
> I have one bangle I just LOVE but I am so scared something will happen to it, it just lives in a bangle box in our safe...


 
Jade is pretty sturdy but it can break if it is hit at a certain angle. I used to worry about that but it's too pretty not to wear and so I rather wear my favourite most special bangle every day. It wasn't super expensive. It was $700.00 Cdn. It is however worth a lot to me.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

2boys_jademommy said:


> Jade is pretty sturdy but it can break if it is hit at a certain angle. I used to worry about that but it's too pretty not to wear and so I rather wear my favourite most special bangle every day. It wasn't super expensive. It was $700.00 Cdn. It is however worth a lot to me.



this is true.....yeah it can break if it's hit at a weird angle and pretty hard..
mine are around that...from 300-1000, however I do have some super inexpensives that were anywhere from 100-200, a few were around $30!!!...the lady was getting rid of her bangles and I bargained them down...some had stone lines but I got a nice lavender green and gave some as gifts..
I want some more but I am picky :-/


----------



## Lots love

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> this is true.....yeah it can break if it's hit at a weird angle and pretty hard..
> 
> mine are around that...from 300-1000, however I do have some super inexpensives that were anywhere from 100-200, a few were around $30!!!...the lady was getting rid of her bangles and I bargained them down...some had stone lines but I got a nice lavender green and gave some as gifts..
> 
> I want some more but I am picky :-/




Wow me nice I can't wait to see your collection


----------



## Ixorajade

crosso said:


> Very nice, lxora!! Just beautiful! I have two black ones - one is I think what bernie described as black chicken variety (Burmese) and is carved, while the other is Guatemalan jadeite and is inky black like an Edwards Black nephrite. It doesn't have any translucency to it, but takes a high polish and has beautiful shine.  I got mine from Jade Maya and it was very affordable if you are in the market for this type black.



Thanks Crosso! Will be checking out Jade Maya!  Ur black ones are very pretty!


----------



## Ixorajade

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> g'evening my jade sisters
> Today I sported these 2..had problems loading...my everyday jades,  Snow tha Product and Changes..... my thicker one Snow tha Product...snow white was actually with me when my 20 y.o little brother was involved in a fight and I ended up trying to pull him out and then I got into the mix as well..JADE IS SUPER TOUGH!!!..the guy tried to hit me with a belt buckle and hit this thicker white jade instead...it rang like a bell.....no cracks or fractures at all....and I ended up hitting The guy instead lol...yes, jade is super tough and will protect you when I comes down to it--literally or spiritually



Glad to hear that both you and the jade r ok!!


----------



## Ixorajade

annetok said:


> Have you ever overspent on jade? And I do mean spending too much money because of your love for the gem. I think this is addictive!



Haha..yes!! The prices of jade are so high nowadays...especially for those with good transcluency, colour,etc.  Sometimes I wonder if I should just get just 1 beautiful jade bangle and stop looking at others.  But problem is that one pc of jade is so different from another.   Always another beauty round the corner


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Ixorajade said:


> Haha..yes!! The prices of jade are so high nowadays...especially for those with good transcluency, colour,etc. Sometimes I wonder if I should just get just 1 beautiful jade bangle and stop looking at others. But problem is that one pc of jade is so different from another. Always another beauty round the corner


 
That's how I feel. I have one green one that I love and I want to get one more "perfect" bangle and I should be done... Wish it was not so expensive!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Question for you Ladies....do you prefer princess or d shape bangles and does it depend on the colour / style? I ask because I tend to prefer princess for green or lavender bangles. However for black or white bangles I would want a d shape. Not sure why though. Actually lavender could go either way with princess or d shape but definitely princess for green. Weird.


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> Question for you Ladies....do you prefer princess or d shape bangles and does it depend on the colour / style? I ask because I tend to prefer princess for green or lavender bangles. However for black or white bangles I would want a d shape. Not sure why though. Actually lavender could go either way with princess or d shape but definitely princess for green. Weird.




Comfy was d shape is more comfortable because it lays flat inside where a princes shape isn't flat so it tends bang more but it is all personal preference


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> Comfy was d shape is more comfortable because it lays flat inside where a princes shape isn't flat so it tends bang more but it is all personal preference


 
Yes I agree d shape is more comfy but I got used to the princess I am wearing. It is on the thinner side. I dont have a slightly flat edged princess (if that makes sense) but I be that would be ideal for comfort and looks for those like me who love the princess rounds. SA always tell me I should get an oval bangle due to the shape of my wrist and my white one is an oval but I definitely prefer round bangles.


----------



## crosso

MingRui said:


> I am not sure about fit because I have never worn a bangle!  I guess too big would be better than too small. I am not sure. If I found one that really fit nicely it would become my everyday 24/7 jade and I would feel more free to switch out my jade pendants.
> 
> I have been told that you should find a special jade that has good qi or energy that feels right to you and always wear it. The more you wear it the better it will become. The pendant I wear everyday has a carp, lotus flower, and pearl of wisdom on it. It was given to me by a friend and she told me that jade should really be given as a gift to truly be lucky. (I don't know if I can agree with that.... lol!) :giggles: But she is Chinese and I didn't think I should 'argue' that.
> 
> I was told that bangles should be worn on your left wrist because it is better qi. I always wear my beaded bracelet on my left wrist because of this even though I am left handed.
> 
> Our jades are on red strings that were blessed at a local temple. The jade is for luck/good qi and the red string is for protection.


MingRui, found another bangle possibility for you - Suzanne_corner on ebay, 76mm, white with some green patches, slim d-shaped, non-dyed and non-enhanced, great price - $112.50.  Looks like it has some translucency to it as well.


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> Question for you Ladies....do you prefer princess or d shape bangles and does it depend on the colour / style? I ask because I tend to prefer princess for green or lavender bangles. However for black or white bangles I would want a d shape. Not sure why though. Actually lavender could go either way with princess or d shape but definitely princess for green. Weird.


I used to prefer d-shaped as more comfortable, but now find I like d-shaped for jades that have a lot going on in terms of pattern/color, whereas more even colored and translucent jades, I like the princess style. It seems hard to find princess style online in new bangles - perhaps because this is the "traditional" style and seems old-fashioned to some. The only style I find less than entirely comfortable is my one square carved bangle because of the sharper edge. Still love it because of the soft lavender color and the pretty carving though!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> I used to prefer d-shaped as more comfortable, but now find I like d-shaped for jades that have a lot going on in terms of pattern/color, whereas more even colored and translucent jades, I like the princess style. It seems hard to find princess style online in new bangles - perhaps because this is the "traditional" style and seems old-fashioned to some. The only style I find less than entirely comfortable is my one square carved bangle because of the sharper edge. Still love it because of the soft lavender color and the pretty carving though!


 
Hmm I can see what you mean. For me also I prefer d shape for black and white jade because they seem more modern to me while green is traditional and so is the princess style. Lavender is both modern and classic to me. Also while I admire the thick bangles on others I find the slimmer ones suit me more because I am so short


----------



## crosso

crosso said:


> I used to prefer d-shaped as more comfortable, but now find I like d-shaped for jades that have a lot going on in terms of pattern/color, whereas more even colored and translucent jades, I like the princess style. It seems hard to find princess style online in new bangles - perhaps because this is the "traditional" style and seems old-fashioned to some. The only style I find less than entirely comfortable is my one square carved bangle because of the sharper edge. Still love it because of the soft lavender color and the pretty carving though!



Oh, meant to add that by square, I do not mean the square shaped bangles that many ladies who post to the jade action thread have - I mean it is square (rectangular, really) across the cross section of the bangle.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Oh, meant to add that by square, I do not mean the square shaped bangles that many ladies who post to the jade action thread have - I mean it is square (rectangular, really) across the cross section of the bangle.


 
That's beauiful Crosso! I haven't seen many "square" bangles like yours. Very unique. I love looking at carved bangles on others but haven't found the urge to get one just yet but I must say yours is beautiful.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

I THOUGHT I loved the D shaped bangles...but I love princess cut jades!!!.... either way I love jade bangles


----------



## annetok

Ixorajade said:


> Haha..yes!! The prices of jade are so high nowadays...especially for those with good transcluency, colour,etc.  Sometimes I wonder if I should just get just 1 beautiful jade bangle and stop looking at others.  But problem is that one pc of jade is so different from another.   Always another beauty round the corner



I continue to drool over some beautiful bright green pieces that are way above my budget. However. I think it's good to have a goal? hehe


----------



## Lots love

Ixorajade said:


> Haha..yes!! The prices of jade are so high nowadays...especially for those with good transcluency, colour,etc.  Sometimes I wonder if I should just get just 1 beautiful jade bangle and stop looking at others.  But problem is that one pc of jade is so different from another.   Always another beauty round the corner




You said it perfectly there always is


----------



## annetok

crosso said:


> Oh, meant to add that by square, I do not mean the square shaped bangles that many ladies who post to the jade action thread have - I mean it is square (rectangular, really) across the cross section of the bangle.



That's such a pretty bangle @_@


----------



## berniechocolate

hi Crosso thanks for the information about jade maya . So its customized to your size .  
Great fit .

Can u comment on the weight of the Guatemalan jadeite as compared to other jadeite . Is it significantly heavier or lighter in weight ?  

Silver mom -I m looking forward to see how your bsb turns out hope you get it soon .

Do you ladies switch your jade everyday .  I would love to but am quite lazy so I mostly stick to what I wearing for quite awhile . I m
Not keen on wearing those slightly bigger for long as I actually crack 2 when I fell .  Feel that bangles survived better  when they are snug , even in a mishap the snug ones sticks to the arm instead of banging on the floor upon impact . Just saying


----------



## crosso

berniechocolate said:


> hi Crosso thanks for the information about jade maya . So its customized to your size .
> Great fit .
> 
> Can u comment on the weight of the Guatemalan jadeite as compared to other jadeite . Is it significantly heavier or lighter in weight ?
> 
> Silver mom -I m looking forward to see how your bsb turns out hope you get it soon .
> 
> Do you ladies switch your jade everyday .  I would love to but am quite lazy so I mostly stick to what I wearing for quite awhile . I m
> Not keen on wearing those slightly bigger for long as I actually crack 2 when I fell .  Feel that bangles survived better  when they are snug , even in a mishap the snug ones sticks to the arm instead of banging on the floor upon impact . Just saying



Hi Bernie, weight is similar, as gemologically speaking the structure and chemistry of Guatemalan jadeite is nearly identical to Burmese, but Guatemalan usually has coarser grain and a rougher texture. There is not as many colors of Guatemalan vs Burmese, nor are they as brilliant in hue or as saturated. The following screenshots were taken from a GIA article on Guatemalan jadeite that is available on the web, just Google "Guatemalan vs Burmese jadeite". Jade Maya is the same company as Jade SA ( South America )  mentioned in the article, started by the Ridingers who were instrumental in bringing Guatemalan jadeite back into the commercial market.


----------



## berniechocolate

crosso said:


> Hi Bernie, weight is similar, as gemologically speaking the structure and chemistry of Guatemalan jadeite is nearly identical to Burmese, but Guatemalan usually has coarser grain and a rougher texture. There is not as many colors of Guatemalan vs Burmese, nor are they as brilliant in hue or as saturated. The following screenshots were taken from a GIA article on Guatemalan jadeite that is available on the web, just Google "Guatemalan vs Burmese jadeite". Jade Maya is the same company as Jade SA ( South America )  mentioned in the article, started by the Ridingers who were instrumental in bringing Guatemalan jadeite back into the commercial market.




Thanks for the wealth of information .  It's very interesting to note the difference . Have not seen this in our part of the world yet , but I really like the shiny velvet deep black on yours . If u have to pick a favorite , would you pick your carved black or the Guantemalan black . Difficult to choose yes? Both are quite unique .


----------



## crosso

berniechocolate said:


> Thanks for the wealth of information .  It's very interesting to note the difference . Have not seen this in our part of the world yet , but I really like the shiny velvet deep black on yours . If u have to pick a favorite , would you pick your carved black or the Guantemalan black . Difficult to choose yes? Both are quite unique .



My pleasure, bernie! I do like them both very much, but I wear the Guatemalan much more often. It's just very versatile, like your square EB, it can be worn with nearly anything. (Love the mirror-like polish on your EB, Alan does an amazing job on those!) I do tend to change my bangles daily depending on what I'm wearing, so the bat bangle gets a lot more wear in the fall and winter when I wear more greys and dark colors.


----------



## Ixorajade

How do you all feel about buying pre owned jade pieces? Heard from some that it would be best to 'cleanse' the jade from the previous owner's energy before wearing.


----------



## Ixorajade

Was looking at this bangle online and it was pre owned for decades... still thinking if I should get it


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> hi crosso thanks for the information about jade maya . So its customized to your size .
> Great fit .
> 
> Can u comment on the weight of the guatemalan jadeite as compared to other jadeite . Is it significantly heavier or lighter in weight ?
> 
> Silver mom -i m looking forward to see how your bsb turns out hope you get it soon .
> 
> Do you ladies switch your jade everyday .  I would love to but am quite lazy so i mostly stick to what i wearing for quite awhile . I m
> not keen on wearing those slightly bigger for long as i actually crack 2 when i fell .  Feel that bangles survived better  when they are snug , even in a mishap the snug ones sticks to the arm instead of banging on the floor upon impact . Just saying


Bernie,me too!  Lol


----------



## Jade4Me

fanofjadeite said:


> wearing one of my new jade pendants today



Pretty soft colors!


----------



## Jade4Me

Ixorajade said:


> I'm quite drawn to black jadeite...here's my black one



Love your black jadeite bangle!


----------



## Jade4Me

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> g'evening my jade sisters
> Today I sported these 2..had problems loading...my everyday jades,  Snow tha Product and Changes..... my thicker one Snow tha Product...snow white was actually with me when my 20 y.o little brother was involved in a fight and I ended up trying to pull him out and then I got into the mix as well..JADE IS SUPER TOUGH!!!..the guy tried to hit me with a belt buckle and hit this thicker white jade instead...it rang like a bell.....no cracks or fractures at all....and I ended up hitting The guy instead lol...yes, jade is super tough and will protect you when I comes down to it--literally or spiritually



Wow! Both your jade bangle AND you are tough!    Glad you and your brother were OK!


----------



## Jade4Me

designergoods said:


> Thank you for your sweet compliments on Seasons and my watch  Love your bangles too!
> 
> I just received another jade bangle yesterday. Will post pics soon!



Do show us!!!


----------



## Lots love

Ixorajade said:


> Was looking at this bangle online and it was pre owned for decades... still thinking if I should get it




From my own personal experience I wouldn't do it they hold the energy of the person they had them before good luck on it


----------



## Jade4Me

annetok said:


> Have you ever overspent on jade? And I do mean spending too much money because of your love for the gem. I think this is addictive!



Very addictive! I think I've bought too many inexpensive bangles. But I do rotate through most of them and change my bangles daily.


----------



## Jade4Me

crosso said:


> Oh, meant to add that by square, I do not mean the square shaped bangles that many ladies who post to the jade action thread have - I mean it is square (rectangular, really) across the cross section of the bangle.



So elegant and pretty!


----------



## Junkenpo

Aloha ladies,

thanks for all the kind earlier.  I've been lurking but busy..... DH and I are on Oahu with DS now on vacation. We debated on canceling, but DS had been so excited to go, we kept the reservations... except now he's got a stomach bug and has been miserable the whole week, so not much sight-seeing or shopping.  Ah well, them's the breaks. We're at the Ala Moana hotel and I can't believe how much construction has been happening at Ala Moana center.... 

Hope all is well with you all!


----------



## Jade4Me

crosso said:


> My pleasure, bernie! I do like them both very much, but I wear the Guatemalan much more often. It's just very versatile, like your square EB, it can be worn with nearly anything. (Love the mirror-like polish on your EB, Alan does an amazing job on those!) I do tend to change my bangles daily depending on what I'm wearing, so the bat bangle gets a lot more wear in the fall and winter when I wear more greys and dark colors.



When I look at Maya, my sister bangle to your Guatemalan black jadeite bangle, I'd say her grain is very fine. Would you say that about your Coco? But my dark green Guatemalan jadeite beads I'd say are course grained.


----------



## Jade4Me

berniechocolate said:


> hi Crosso thanks for the information about jade maya . So its customized to your size .
> Great fit .
> 
> Can u comment on the weight of the Guatemalan jadeite as compared to other jadeite . Is it significantly heavier or lighter in weight ?
> 
> Silver mom -I m looking forward to see how your bsb turns out hope you get it soon .
> 
> Do you ladies switch your jade everyday .  I would love to but am quite lazy so I mostly stick to what I wearing for quite awhile . I m
> Not keen on wearing those slightly bigger for long as I actually crack 2 when I fell .  Feel that bangles survived better  when they are snug , even in a mishap the snug ones sticks to the arm instead of banging on the floor upon impact . Just saying



A repost pic of Maya, also from Jade Maya. I bought her after admiring crosso's bangle. She was made to my size specifications - 54mm i.d. and 12mm wide. She has a very shiny glossy smooth polish, but an organic shape meaning not perfectly rounded nor symmetrical. Her organic hand carved shape is endearing to me because as I understand from reading a little on SA jade history, the local craftsmen have only relatively recently relearned their lost art of jade carving. But not everyone may want a less than expertly carved shape... However, this organic-ness I speak of is mostly felt and not obvious to the eye. Her density is very good at 3.34. There was a bit of language barrier, too, when I dealt with them. In the end I adore Maya and she's one of my favorites. Good luck if you decide to look into Jade Maya!


----------



## Jade4Me

Junkenpo said:


> Aloha ladies,
> 
> thanks for all the kind earlier.  I've been lurking but busy..... DH and I are on Oahu with DS now on vacation. We debated on canceling, but DS had been so excited to go, we kept the reservations... except now he's got a stomach bug and has been miserable the whole week, so not much sight-seeing or shopping.  Ah well, them's the breaks. We're at the Ala Moana hotel and I can't believe how much construction has been happening at Ala Moana center....
> 
> Hope all is well with you all!



Get well soon to your DS! Also, meant to tell you what a great shot you took of Smoke awhile back with the sunlight through her!


----------



## RedPeony

crosso said:


> Oh, meant to add that by square, I do not mean the square shaped bangles that many ladies who post to the jade action thread have - I mean it is square (rectangular, really) across the cross section of the bangle.




I do love this bangle. So glad you got it!


----------



## crosso

Lots love said:


> From my own personal experience I wouldn't do it they hold the energy of the person they had them before good luck on it



From all I have read, this is not true. Even if you totally believe in gemstones and crystals holding energy, every website I have consulted on the metaphysical properties of jade says that jade is the one gemstone thst does NOT store any negative energies, but is always protective of the wearer against them. I'd say go for it. I have a few pre-owned jade piecesxand have never noticed any difference to my new ones.
 But if you are still wary, the jade can be "cleansed". I have seen various methods suggested for this - bathing in water in sunlight or moonlight, bathing in moving water, having the,object blessed. I'm sure I remember some discussion about this on the thread last year. Ladies? What do you remember and/or believe?


----------



## crosso

RedPeony said:


> I do love this bangle. So glad you got it!



Thanks, Red! &#128538; Me too, it is one of my favorites! Although less comfortable to wear, it always feels very 'ladylike' to me. (Ha! Of course most 'ladylike' things are NOT comfortable! )


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> A repost pic of Maya, also from Jade Maya. I bought her after admiring crosso's bangle. She was made to my size specifications - 54mm i.d. and 12mm wide. She has a very shiny glossy smooth polish, but an organic shape meaning not perfectly rounded nor symmetrical. Her organic hand carved shape is endearing to me because as I understand from reading a little on SA jade history, the local craftsmen have only relatively recently relearned their lost art of jade carving. But not everyone may want a less than expertly carved shape... However, this organic-ness I speak of is mostly felt and not obvious to the eye. Her density is very good at 3.34. There was a bit of language barrier, too, when I dealt with them. In the end I adore Maya and she's one of my favorites. Good luck if you decide to look into Jade Maya!


 
Maya is gorgeous and fits you perfectly.
It's a very deep blackish green right?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

What do you ladies consider a perfect fit? I noticed the smaller / tighter the bangle the better it looks but it hurts putting it on and off. The bangle I wear everyday need soap and water to get on an off and there is some pain. This is why I don't change bangles that often. My larger bangles are easy to change but don't look as nice on the hand so I find it's hard to get the right size. Also I like princess bangles but thy hurt me more than the d shape ones.


----------



## Lots love

crosso said:


> From all I have read, this is not true. Even if you totally believe in gemstones and crystals holding energy, every website I have consulted on the metaphysical properties of jade says that jade is the one gemstone thst does NOT store any negative energies, but is always protective of the wearer against them. I'd say go for it. I have a few pre-owned jade piecesxand have never noticed any difference to my new ones.
> But if you are still wary, the jade can be "cleansed". I have seen various methods suggested for this - bathing in water in sunlight or moonlight, bathing in moving water, having the,object blessed. I'm sure I remember some discussion about this on the thread last year. Ladies? What do you remember and/or believe?




Thank you I understand what you are saying I agree they can be cleaned  you are right thank you so much for your help ps love your collection


----------



## crosso

Junkenpo said:


> Aloha ladies,
> 
> thanks for all the kind earlier.  I've been lurking but busy..... DH and I are on Oahu with DS now on vacation. We debated on canceling, but DS had been so excited to go, we kept the reservations... except now he's got a stomach bug and has been miserable the whole week, so not much sight-seeing or shopping.  Ah well, them's the breaks. We're at the Ala Moana hotel and I can't believe how much construction has been happening at Ala Moana center....
> 
> Hope all is well with you all!



JKP! Glad to see you back, if just to say hello. Sorry your boy has been ill and hope he is feeling 100% soon!


----------



## crosso

Jade4Me said:


> When I look at Maya, my sister bangle to your Guatemalan black jadeite bangle, I'd say her grain is very fine. Would you say that about your Coco? But my dark green Guatemalan jadeite beads I'd say are course grained.



Hi J4Me!  &#128587; 
Yes, Coco is very fine grained also. The black Guatemalan jadeite seems to be the finest in terms of texture. Mine does not have any other colors, but if you look very closely in bright light, has itty-bitty flecks of pyrite ( you can see in the attached pic I think). The carving seems very even, but I have never measured with calipers. The rounded square profile is very comfortable. I wear Coco at least once a week.


----------



## RedPeony

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> @RedPeony---thx girl!!..I'm ok...lol-- I did get punched, whether on accident or not, idk... but I was worried more for my jade then Myself..IT RANG LIKE A BELL when the guy's belt buckle hit it...when I got home I inspected it and NOTHING!!!!..I ve always heard, "jade is tough, jade is super tough, super hard,,"---now I know first hand!!!! After that I am a LITTLE less cringe-y when my jade bumps something...but I always cringe--outwardly or inwardly-- when it bumps hard...with any of them




You got punched???? What the???? Hit those baddies with a raw jade rock. &#128544;


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> Maya is gorgeous and fits you perfectly.
> It's a very deep blackish green right?



Thank you! Maya looks jet black except for a couple faint small yellow blue streaks. I have dark green nephrite bangles that look black in most lights, but look dark green in extreme bright light. Maya may actually be extremely dark green, but I can only see jet black even in bright light.


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> What do you ladies consider a perfect fit? I noticed the smaller / tighter the bangle the better it looks but it hurts putting it on and off. The bangle I wear everyday need soap and water to get on an off and there is some pain. This is why I don't change bangles that often. My larger bangles are easy to change but don't look as nice on the hand so I find it's hard to get the right size. Also I like princess bangles but thy hurt me more than the d shape ones.



I'd say it's personal preference and pain tolerance. It took me a little while to find my relatively painless soap & water size. Since I like to change bangles daily, that's the smallest I'll go now. Lately I've collected more no soap sizes for changing ease, but agree smaller sizes look much better on. For me the same size princess shape is easier to put on than the same size D-shape. But others are like you in finding the princesses more painful.


----------



## Trekkie

Hi jade lovers!

I'm looking to buy my first jade bangle, and have narrowed it down to 2. 

They're both vintage grade A jade, one is a stormy green and the other is orange. I'd love to hear your opinions.


----------



## fanofjadeite

my black jade goldfish ring arrived today. its a perfect match to the black jade bead bracelet i made.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Trekkie said:


> Hi jade lovers!
> 
> I'm looking to buy my first jade bangle, and have narrowed it down to 2.
> 
> They're both vintage grade A jade, one is a stormy green and the other is orange. I'd love to hear your opinions.



I would choose the orange because the green one looks somewhat more common but you don't see the orange as often not to mention one that is so bright. However if you want this to be your everyday bangle then I would choose the green


----------



## Trekkie

2boys_jademommy said:


> I would choose the orange because the green one looks somewhat more common but you don't see the orange as often not to mention one that is so bright. However if you want this to be your everyday bangle then I would choose the green



Thats the way I was leaning, especially because orange is my favourite colour. Plus I'm one of those people who'll wear an out there colour every day.


----------



## Ixorajade

Trekkie said:


> Hi jade lovers!
> 
> I'm looking to buy my first jade bangle, and have narrowed it down to 2.
> 
> They're both vintage grade A jade, one is a stormy green and the other is orange. I'd love to hear your opinions.



That is a very nice orange bangle. Seldom see orange jade and Orange is my fav colour too!


----------



## Ixorajade

fanofjadeite said:


> my black jade goldfish ring arrived today. its a perfect match to the black jade bead bracelet i made.



Very cute goldfish ring


----------



## Trekkie

Ixorajade said:


> That is a very nice orange bangle. Seldom see orange jade and Orange is my fav colour too!



Purchased  can't wait till it arrives


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Trekkie said:


> Purchased  can't wait till it arrives


 
How exciting Trekkie! Is this your first bangle?


----------



## MingRui

crosso said:


> MingRui, found another bangle possibility for you - Suzanne_corner on ebay, 76mm, white with some green patches, slim d-shaped, non-dyed and non-enhanced, great price - $112.50.  Looks like it has some translucency to it as well.



Guess what I am getting for my anniversary in a couple of weeks!!


----------



## crosso

MingRui said:


> Guess what I am getting for my anniversary in a couple of weeks!!



Yea!!!! So happy for you! &#128512; Suzanne is great - I have bought many bangles and a few pendants from her. When looking in her shop, be careful, as she sells both A grade and B grade jade. In the item description, if B grade, it will identify the material as just  "jade", whereas the A grades are identified as "a jadeite, non-dyed, non-enhanced". She seems to be running low on bangles stock, since I don't  see as many pretty ones as I did a year ago, but I think this one is VERY pretty and a great buy, probably because there is not as great of a demand for the size. So glad you are finally getting your bangle and hope you will be thrilled with it!


----------



## zipcount

Trekkie said:


> Hi jade lovers!
> 
> I'm looking to buy my first jade bangle, and have narrowed it down to 2.
> 
> They're both vintage grade A jade, one is a stormy green and the other is orange. I'd love to hear your opinions.


Hm..I don't know about the green one but I'm pretty sure the orange one is artificially colored.  If the seller is describing it as A grade, then I would avoid buying from them.


----------



## crosso

zipcount said:


> Hm..I don't know about the green one but I'm pretty sure the orange one is artificially colored.  If the seller is describing it as A grade, then I would avoid buying from them.



Sorry to be a downer, but I'm afraid I have to agree with zipcount. Most orange jadeite is not this intense or even colored, the orange usually occurs in white and is more of a rusty color.   In my experience, when you do see orange jadeite,  it is also pretty fine grained. I would definitely do an SG test on this when you receive. I bought a peach bangle that had a similar grain look to it that was advertised as jade but was really orange calcite - it was pretty, but not jade.


----------



## MingRui

crosso said:


> Yea!!!! So happy for you! &#128512; Suzanne is great - I have bought many bangles and a few pendants from her. When looking in her shop, be careful, as she sells both A grade and B grade jade. In the item description, if B grade, it will identify the material as just  "jade", whereas the A grades are identified as "a jadeite, non-dyed, non-enhanced". She seems to be running low on bangles stock, since I don't  see as many pretty ones as I did a year ago, but I think this one is VERY pretty and a great buy, probably because there is not as great of a demand for the size. So glad you are finally getting your bangle and hope you will be thrilled with it!



I'm so looking forward to showing it off! I forgot to answer you earlier about the red strings, yes we have them blessed at a local Buddhist temple that caters heavily to the local Chinese/Taiwanese community.


----------



## Trekkie

zipcount said:


> Hm..I don't know about the green one but I'm pretty sure the orange one is artificially colored.  If the seller is describing it as A grade, then I would avoid buying from them.





crosso said:


> Sorry to be a downer, but I'm afraid I have to agree with zipcount. Most orange jadeite is not this intense or even colored, the orange usually occurs in white and is more of a rusty color.   In my experience, when you do see orange jadeite,  it is also pretty fine grained. I would definitely do an SG test on this when you receive. I bought a peach bangle that had a similar grain look to it that was advertised as jade but was really orange calcite - it was pretty, but not jade.



Oh no, I hope not, does it affect it much if its artificially coloured... aside from value. In some of the other photos it looks duller. How does one do a SG test?



2boys_jademommy said:


> How exciting Trekkie! Is this your first bangle?



It is, hopefully it arrives soon.


----------



## zipcount

Trekkie said:


> Oh no, I hope not, does it affect it much if its artificially coloured... aside from value. In some of the other photos it looks duller. How does one do a SG test?
> 
> 
> 
> It is, hopefully it arrives soon.


Besides from the value, the stone itself becomes weaker.  Also it is believed that the chemical used to treat the stone will get absorbed into your body thus harming your health.  I don't know if there is any truth to it though.  If you are ok with the price and you are ok that it's not A grade then enjoy it!


----------



## Trekkie

zipcount said:


> Besides from the value, the stone itself becomes weaker.  Also it is believed that the chemical used to treat the stone will get absorbed into your body thus harming your health.  I don't know if there is any truth to it though.  If you are ok with the price and you are ok that it's not A grade then enjoy it!




Hmm, well I'll get it tested when it arrives, and I suppose if it's not grade A I can always return it for not being as described. For now I'll just keep my fingers crossed that's it's not artificially coloured.

:edit: Have just been in contact with the seller, who says while the colour is unusual it is natural, which is why they bought it in the first place.


----------



## RedPeony

crosso said:


> From all I have read, this is not true. Even if you totally believe in gemstones and crystals holding energy, every website I have consulted on the metaphysical properties of jade says that jade is the one gemstone thst does NOT store any negative energies, but is always protective of the wearer against them. I'd say go for it. I have a few pre-owned jade piecesxand have never noticed any difference to my new ones.
> But if you are still wary, the jade can be "cleansed". I have seen various methods suggested for this - bathing in water in sunlight or moonlight, bathing in moving water, having the,object blessed. I'm sure I remember some discussion about this on the thread last year. Ladies? What do you remember and/or believe?




All gems can be cleansed of energy, and like you, Crosso, I believe that jade of all stones does not hold negative energy -- but it would be good to cleanse the stone anyway. You can bury it in earth, in salt, place in sunlight or moonlight, cleanse in running water (preferably in a stream), or with sage smoke. You can also cleanse it by placing it near an amethyst cave, or use a stone of clear Quartz to cleanse it.


----------



## RedPeony

Jade4Me said:


> I'd say it's personal preference and pain tolerance. It took me a little while to find my relatively painless soap & water size. Since I like to change bangles daily, that's the smallest I'll go now. Lately I've collected more no soap sizes for changing ease, but agree smaller sizes look much better on. For me the same size princess shape is easier to put on than the same size D-shape. But others are like you in finding the princesses more painful.




I've lost two dress sizes since I started collecting jade and many of my soap bangles are now soap free... My previously soap free bangles are now too large. But they are all still dear to me, and it's a lot easier to change bangles now... &#128517;


----------



## zipcount

Wow! Two dress sizes?  Good for you Red!


----------



## Ixorajade

Trekkie said:


> Hmm, well I'll get it tested when it arrives, and I suppose if it's not grade A I can always return it for not being as described. For now I'll just keep my fingers crossed that's it's not artificially coloured.
> 
> :edit: Have just been in contact with the seller, who says while the colour is unusual it is natural, which is why they bought it in the first place.



Good that there is an option for returns...just in case.  Is it ok to share the name of this seller?


----------



## Trekkie

Ixorajade said:


> Good that there is an option for returns...just in case.  Is it ok to share the name of this seller?



PM me if you'd still like the sellers name, he has several other lovely bangles.


----------



## Jade4Me

crosso said:


> Hi J4Me!  &#128587;
> Yes, Coco is very fine grained also. The black Guatemalan jadeite seems to be the finest in terms of texture. Mine does not have any other colors, but if you look very closely in bright light, has itty-bitty flecks of pyrite ( you can see in the attached pic I think). The carving seems very even, but I have never measured with calipers. The rounded square profile is very comfortable. I wear Coco at least once a week.



Hum...if I look at Maya as a rounded square instead of a flattened round... I retract my organic comment. I was thinking too rigidly! Thanks for enlightening me on how to look at her shape, which I see now is very deliberate. Agree this shape is very comfortable! As for not having perfect symmetry, even more pricey certified bangles can vary a tiny bit depending on where you measure. It's an indication of hand carved as opposed to machine carved.


----------



## Jade4Me

fanofjadeite said:


> my black jade goldfish ring arrived today. its a perfect match to the black jade bead bracelet i made.



Very nice! Such a cute ring and love the bracelet you made! I have a few jadeite beads that I wear on a cord or chain as a necklace. But maybe I should make one into a bracelet like that!


----------



## Jade4Me

Trekkie said:


> Hmm, well I'll get it tested when it arrives, and I suppose if it's not grade A I can always return it for not being as described. For now I'll just keep my fingers crossed that's it's not artificially coloured.
> 
> :edit: Have just been in contact with the seller, who says while the colour is unusual it is natural, which is why they bought it in the first place.



I hope it turns out legitimately grade A! What a great find if it is! Good luck!


----------



## Jade4Me

RedPeony said:


> I've lost two dress sizes since I started collecting jade and many of my soap bangles are now soap free... My previously soap free bangles are now too large. But they are all still dear to me, and it's a lot easier to change bangles now... &#128517;



Congratulations on going down 2 dress sizes!


----------



## cdtracing

I found this bracelet at an antique store locally.  It's multi jade link set in 10K gold.  I took it to my jeweler to have it tested to be sure it was genuine & untreated.  She said it's vintage from the 60's.   Sorry for the poor picture quality.  The flash on my phone really washes out the colors but there are 2 links of each color of yellow, light green, icy white, black & red.


----------



## crosso

Jade4Me said:


> I hope it turns out legitimately grade A! What a great find if it is! Good luck!



Me too, Trekkie. I'm sorry to have been a buzz kill and totally hope I am wrong. I forgot how yellow and orange jades, like lavender, often photgraph more intese than they really are and can look dyed in photos when they are not.  Can't wait to see your photos and hear about it when it arrives!


----------



## crosso

cdtracing said:


> I found this bracelet at an antique store locally.  It's multi jade link set in 10K gold.  I took it to my jeweler to have it tested to be sure it was genuine & untreated.  She said it's vintage from the 60's.   Sorry for the poor picture quality.  The flash on my phone really washes out the colors but there are 2 links of each color of yellow, light green, icy white, black & red.



Beautiful! Did you buy it? Mod shots, please!


----------



## crosso

I'm tickled with myself today - restrung and handknotted my celadon jadeite beads with an antique sterling clasp. I was not completely happy with it after I shortened and tried to repair it back to an endless loop. The repair looked messy and I had never been happy with the original large knots, so learned how to knot myself  (thanks to YouTube videos). It took a couple tries and some practice,  but now I'm super happy with it and think the antique clasp adds to the overall look and value of the strand. (Sorry to toot my own horn, but I'm so excited about my new skill, had to share &#9786; )


----------



## crosso

Also, this cute little ladybug charm arrived from Enijew today.  Not sure what I will do with it yet, but I love ladybugs and thought it to cute to pass up.


----------



## cdtracing

crosso said:


> Beautiful! Did you buy it? Mod shots, please!



Yes, I bought it.  And got it for a very reasonable price.  It's a little delicate looking & not very wide but I liked it.   I couldn't pass it up when I saw how much the seller was asking for it.  I'll post mod shots soon.  I'm hoping to capture the colors & not have the flash wash them out.  Have to wait for my husband to bring the camera back home.


----------



## cdtracing

crosso said:


> I'm tickled with myself today - restrung and handknotted my celadon jadeite beads with an antique sterling clasp. I was not completely happy with it after I shortened and tried to repair it back to an endless loop. The repair looked messy and I had never been happy with the original large knots, so learned how to knot myself  (thanks to YouTube videos). It took a couple tries and some practice,  but now I'm super happy with it and think the antique clasp adds to the overall look and value of the strand. (Sorry to toot my own horn, but I'm so excited about my new skill, had to share &#9786; )



Oh, you did such a great job.  I need to learn to do this myself.  Jewelers charge by the inch to restring pearls & it can get quite expensive.


----------



## crosso

cdtracing said:


> Oh, you did such a great job.  I need to learn to do this myself.  Jewelers charge by the inch to restring pearls & it can get quite expensive.



Thank you! It's not hard once you figure out what size silk you need and get the supplies. The hardest part is getting the knot right up against the bead. Now that I know how, I think I will also knot the oil green beads I got from 3jade, if  I can find a pretty gold clasp. They are loose strung on a bright green thread  that doesn't match the beads -


----------



## cdtracing

crosso said:


> Thank you! It's not hard once you figure out what size silk you need and get the supplies. The hardest part is getting the knot right up against the bead. Now that I know how, I think I will also knot the oil green beads I got from 3jade, if  I can find a pretty gold clasp. They are loose strung on a bright green thread  that doesn't match the beads -



I don't like the lime green threads I see on a lot of necklaces & bracelets.  And I do prefer mine to be knotted in between each bead.  It's a lot safer in case the necklace or bracelet breaks; you don't lose all your beads.


----------



## crosso

cdtracing said:


> I don't like the lime green threads I see on a lot of necklaces & bracelets.  And I do prefer mine to be knotted in between each bead.  It's a lot safer in case the necklace or bracelet breaks; you don't lose all your beads.



I agree with everything you said. The lime green just looks tacky to me. Taking the time to find the right findings makes a huge difference in how the finished piece looks. This is how the beads I did today looked originally - not terrible, but I do think they look much classier now &#9786;. And knotting is so much more secure. The 3jade oil green beads were not expensive, but I think they could look better.


----------



## Trekkie

crosso said:


> Me too, Trekkie. I'm sorry to have been a buzz kill and totally hope I am wrong. I forgot how yellow and orange jades, like lavender, often photgraph more intese than they really are and can look dyed in photos when they are not.  Can't wait to see your photos and hear about it when it arrives!




It's all good, it's good for me to know in case it's not real. Some of the sellers for her pics do indeed look duller than the one I posted, so finger crossed that's a good sign. I'll defiantly post some pics of my own when it arrives and have my jeweler examine it too.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> I'm tickled with myself today - restrung and handknotted my celadon jadeite beads with an antique sterling clasp. I was not completely happy with it after I shortened and tried to repair it back to an endless loop. The repair looked messy and I had never been happy with the original large knots, so learned how to knot myself  (thanks to YouTube videos). It took a couple tries and some practice,  but now I'm super happy with it and think the antique clasp adds to the overall look and value of the strand. (Sorry to toot my own horn, but I'm so excited about my new skill, had to share &#9786; )



Wow that's great Crosso! I love the antique clasp- very elegant and dainty


----------



## Lots love

my unique Burmese jadeite bangle [emoji170]aura [emoji172]very special stone [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Lots love

here u can see how special she is [emoji263][emoji262][emoji261]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3047340
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here u can see how special she is [emoji263][emoji262][emoji261]



Very nice and I liked how you stacked with a gold bangle. Green jade looks lovely with yellow gold


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> Very nice and I liked how you stacked with a gold bangle. Green jade looks lovely with yellow gold




Thank you so much I know what you mean Jade looks so good with gold [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> Thank you so much I know what you mean Jade looks so good with gold [emoji7][emoji7]



I find green and red/ orange/ yellow jade looks good with yellow gold and lavender and white jade looks nice with white gold. Black jade looks grey with both white and yellow gold.


----------



## AliEng

Hi everyone!  I'm new on here and I really enjoy reading all these jade posts.  Just wondering if anyone here is familiar with Hetian jade.  I am thinking of getting a white Hetian bangle and thought that this would be a good place to start asking about it.  Does anyone own one, where you might suggest to purchase a good quality one online etc...thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

crosso said:


> I agree with everything you said. The lime green just looks tacky to me. Taking the time to find the right findings makes a huge difference in how the finished piece looks. This is how the beads I did today looked originally - not terrible, but I do think they look much classier now &#9786;. And knotting is so much more secure. The 3jade oil green beads were not expensive, but I think they could look better.



I think you did a great job.  They do look better after you restrung them.


----------



## fanofjadeite

Ixorajade said:


> Very cute goldfish ring


thanks, ixorajade  its currently my fav ring!


----------



## fanofjadeite

Jade4Me said:


> Very nice! Such a cute ring and love the bracelet you made! I have a few jadeite beads that I wear on a cord or chain as a necklace. But maybe I should make one into a bracelet like that!


thanks, jade4me  please post pics if u decided to make a similar bracelet. would love to see it


----------



## fanofjadeite

crosso said:


> I'm tickled with myself today - restrung and handknotted my celadon jadeite beads with an antique sterling clasp. I was not completely happy with it after I shortened and tried to repair it back to an endless loop. The repair looked messy and I had never been happy with the original large knots, so learned how to knot myself  (thanks to YouTube videos). It took a couple tries and some practice,  but now I'm super happy with it and think the antique clasp adds to the overall look and value of the strand. (Sorry to toot my own horn, but I'm so excited about my new skill, had to share &#9786; )


beautiful clasp, crosso! and your knotting skill looks very professional


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

AliEng said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm new on here and I really enjoy reading all these jade posts.  Just wondering if anyone here is familiar with Hetian jade.  I am thinking of getting a white Hetian bangle and thought that this would be a good place to start asking about it.  Does anyone own one, where you might suggest to purchase a good quality one online etc...thank you!



Hi! I'm pretty new here myself but I had been reading for a  while. I don't know too much about hetian jade but I believe the creamy white colour is most sought after. My mother in law gave me white bangle but I don't think it is hetian white because it has a slight tinge of green and sometimes tinge of grey depending on the lighting and doesn't have the same creamy opaqueness that I associate with Hetian jade. There is a forum where these ladies tlk about reputable sellers. Are their jade jewellery stores where you live? It's easier buying in person...


----------



## Baghera

crosso said:


> I'm tickled with myself today - restrung and handknotted my celadon jadeite beads with an antique sterling clasp. I was not completely happy with it after I shortened and tried to repair it back to an endless loop. The repair looked messy and I had never been happy with the original large knots, so learned how to knot myself  (thanks to YouTube videos). It took a couple tries and some practice,  but now I'm super happy with it and think the antique clasp adds to the overall look and value of the strand. (Sorry to toot my own horn, but I'm so excited about my new skill, had to share &#9786; )


love this...looks so classy


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> I find green and red/ orange/ yellow jade looks good with yellow gold and lavender and white jade looks nice with white gold. Black jade looks grey with both white and yellow gold.




Yes I agree with you have to say black goes with everything but it depends on your taste on the color you like and looks good on you too thank you so much


----------



## crosso

Thank you, Fan, Baghera,  CD and Jademommy!
Fan, had to go back - somehow missed your godfish ring. I love it! It's SO cute!!! And unique! Great purchase!


----------



## Jade4Me

crosso said:


> I'm tickled with myself today - restrung and handknotted my celadon jadeite beads with an antique sterling clasp. I was not completely happy with it after I shortened and tried to repair it back to an endless loop. The repair looked messy and I had never been happy with the original large knots, so learned how to knot myself  (thanks to YouTube videos). It took a couple tries and some practice,  but now I'm super happy with it and think the antique clasp adds to the overall look and value of the strand. (Sorry to toot my own horn, but I'm so excited about my new skill, had to share &#9786; )



Great job crosso! The silk thread matches the jade beads perfectly!


----------



## Jade4Me

cdtracing said:


> I found this bracelet at an antique store locally.  It's multi jade link set in 10K gold.  I took it to my jeweler to have it tested to be sure it was genuine & untreated.  She said it's vintage from the 60's.   Sorry for the poor picture quality.  The flash on my phone really washes out the colors but there are 2 links of each color of yellow, light green, icy white, black & red.



Congrats on a great find! Love the multicolor jade look!


----------



## designergoods

To all my jade sisters, my new hinged jade bangle, Galadriel. Lavender in color with blue undertones. She is old mine jade by Mings.


----------



## MingRui

crosso said:


> I'm tickled with myself today - restrung and handknotted my celadon jadeite beads with an antique sterling clasp. I was not completely happy with it after I shortened and tried to repair it back to an endless loop. The repair looked messy and I had never been happy with the original large knots, so learned how to knot myself  (thanks to YouTube videos). It took a couple tries and some practice,  but now I'm super happy with it and think the antique clasp adds to the overall look and value of the strand. (Sorry to toot my own horn, but I'm so excited about my new skill, had to share &#9786; )


Oh wow! I need to learn how to string beads. It looks perfect to my untrained eye.


----------



## MingRui

designergoods said:


> To all my jade sisters, my new hinged jade bangle, Galadriel. Lavender in color with blue undertones. She is old mine jade by Mings.


Very pretty color! It looks nice against your skin color as well.


----------



## crosso

designergoods said:


> to all my jade sisters, my new hinged jade bangle, galadriel. Lavender in color with blue undertones. She is old mine jade by mings.



gorgeous!!! &#128525;


----------



## crosso

Thanks J4Me and MingRui! 
Can't wait to see your bangle,  MingRui! Suzanne's pics are usually terrible, so her jade almost always is better in person.


----------



## zipcount

designergoods said:


> To all my jade sisters, my new hinged jade bangle, Galadriel. Lavender in color with blue undertones. She is old mine jade by Mings.


Is she from Etsy?


----------



## cdtracing

designergoods said:


> To all my jade sisters, my new hinged jade bangle, Galadriel. Lavender in color with blue undertones. She is old mine jade by Mings.



That's gorgeous!!   I want some Jade bangles but I'm hesitant to get the solid bangle that slips over the hand.   I think I would be more comfortable buying a hinged bangle like yours.  I just love the blue undertones!  And it looks beautiful with your skin tone!


----------



## cdtracing

Jade4Me said:


> Congrats on a great find! Love the multicolor jade look!



Thank you.  I need to post a mod shot of it on my wrist.  It's small & delicate.  I also have a charcoal/smoky Jade link bracelet I need to post pics of!!


----------



## AliEng

Hi Jademommy,  I am from Calgary, Canada.  I have been checking in Chinatown, but the selection isn't very good.  The price for a common jade bangle is really expensive so I've resorted to looking online.  I found one I love on Aliexpress for $750 U.S...which works out to be over $900 CAD.  Let me post a photo...


----------



## MingRui

crosso said:


> Thanks J4Me and MingRui!
> Can't wait to see your bangle,  MingRui! Suzanne's pics are usually terrible, so her jade almost always is better in person.


Yes, my husband asked me several times if that is what I _really_ wanted because the photos were so blurry. I hope it turns out lovely because I know he is doubting me pretty hard, but I have seen photos of the items you ladies have and trust your opinion as well crosso. I think it is a pretty safe bet.

It is due to arrive any day after Tuesday, but my hubby won't let me have it until our anniversary and says he is having it delivered to an alternate address because I can't be trusted not to peek. (He knows me VERY well.... lol)


----------



## crosso

MingRui said:


> Yes, my husband asked me several times if that is what I _really_ wanted because the photos were so blurry. I hope it turns out lovely because I know he is doubting me pretty hard, but I have seen photos of the items you ladies have and trust your opinion as well crosso. I think it is a pretty safe bet.
> 
> It is due to arrive any day after Tuesday, but my hubby won't let me have it until our anniversary and says he is having it delivered to an alternate address because I can't be trusted not to peek. (He knows me VERY well.... lol)



Lol! I could not be trusted either! 
I really hope yours is beautiful and you will love it - but if not, Suzanne is very sweet and easy to work with on returns or exchanges.  I had only one purchase from her that did not work out  (out of 8, I think) and it was totally my fault for not reading the description well enough.
Sometimes the descriptions are not that descriptive, though - lol, the below bangle was described as green with brown! I was very pleasantly surprised when it arrived!


----------



## designergoods

MingRui said:


> Very pretty color! It looks nice against your skin color as well.





crosso said:


> gorgeous!!! &#128525;





zipcount said:


> Is she from Etsy?


yes!



cdtracing said:


> That's gorgeous!!   I want some Jade bangles but I'm hesitant to get the solid bangle that slips over the hand.   I think I would be more comfortable buying a hinged bangle like yours.  I just love the blue undertones!  And it looks beautiful with your skin tone!



Thank you all for your nice compliments. She is comfortable to wear and with the hinge, makes it super easy to take on and off. Just have to be careful not to catch it on my sleeve. Havent seen too many hinge styles and would love to see more if anyone has any!


----------



## designergoods

crosso said:


> Lol! I could not be trusted either!
> I really hope yours is beautiful and you will love it - but if not, Suzanne is very sweet and easy to work with on returns or exchanges.  I had only one purchase from her that did not work out  (out of 8, I think) and it was totally my fault for not reading the description well enough.
> Sometimes the descriptions are not that descriptive, though - lol, the below bangle was described as green with brown! I was very pleasantly surprised when it arrived!


Crosso, I love all your bangles. This one is another beauty. You have great taste in the jade you choose.


----------



## cdtracing

crosso said:


> Lol! I could not be trusted either!
> I really hope yours is beautiful and you will love it - but if not, Suzanne is very sweet and easy to work with on returns or exchanges.  I had only one purchase from her that did not work out  (out of 8, I think) and it was totally my fault for not reading the description well enough.
> Sometimes the descriptions are not that descriptive, though - lol, the below bangle was described as green with brown! I was very pleasantly surprised when it arrived!



That's a beautiful bangle!  I love the colors & it's very unique!


----------



## zipcount

designergoods said:


> yes!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your nice compliments. She is comfortable to wear and with the hinge, makes it super easy to take on and off. Just have to be careful not to catch it on my sleeve. Havent seen too many hinge styles and would love to see more if anyone has any!


Congrats!   I saw it up for sale, thought for a second and it was sold.  I'm glad it went to one of our jade sisters.  She looks beautiful and feminine.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

AliEng said:


> Hi Jademommy, I am from Calgary, Canada. I have been checking in Chinatown, but the selection isn't very good. The price for a common jade bangle is really expensive so I've resorted to looking online. I found one I love on Aliexpress for $750 U.S...which works out to be over $900 CAD. Let me post a photo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3048706


 
Hi Alieng - very pretty! They say one can't put a price on jade so if you love it then that price seems very fair  I'm Canadian too! I'm in Toronto, Ontario and we have quite a few jewellers selling jade. Still have to be very cautious on the authenticity of it but at least we have a good selection here and there is a huge price range so again, one has to be so careful.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Lol! I could not be trusted either!
> I really hope yours is beautiful and you will love it - but if not, Suzanne is very sweet and easy to work with on returns or exchanges. I had only one purchase from her that did not work out (out of 8, I think) and it was totally my fault for not reading the description well enough.
> Sometimes the descriptions are not that descriptive, though - lol, the below bangle was described as green with brown! I was very pleasantly surprised when it arrived!


 
Love it Crosso! Brown?!?!? More like spring green with flecks of juciy orange lol


----------



## MingRui

crosso said:


> Lol! I could not be trusted either!
> I really hope yours is beautiful and you will love it - but if not, Suzanne is very sweet and easy to work with on returns or exchanges.  I had only one purchase from her that did not work out  (out of 8, I think) and it was totally my fault for not reading the description well enough.
> Sometimes the descriptions are not that descriptive, though - lol, the below bangle was described as green with brown! I was very pleasantly surprised when it arrived!


 AMAZING bangle! Ugh... waiting it so hard! lol!!


----------



## crosso

designergoods said:


> Crosso, I love all your bangles. This one is another beauty. You have great taste in the jade you choose.



Thanks so much! I don't have a Ming's though!!! Champagne taste with a beer budget, lol! Plus impatience with delaying gratification and a fickle need for variety means I have quite a few bangles, but no really precious ones (of course they are precious to me &#128522
Lol! I just read what I wrote and I sound like some sort of tramp! The above true only with regards to jade!! Perhaps I should change my username to "jadetrollop" &#128514;&#128518;


----------



## crosso

cdtracing said:


> That's a beautiful bangle!  I love the colors & it's very unique!



Thank you, CD! &#128538;


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> Love it Crosso! Brown?!?!? More like spring green with flecks of juciy orange lol



IKR? I literally laughed out loud when I opened the package


----------



## crosso

MingRui said:


> AMAZING bangle! Ugh... waiting it so hard! lol!!



Yes it is, I feel your agony!! When is your anniversary? How long must you wait?


----------



## MingRui

crosso said:


> Yes it is, I feel your agony!! When is your anniversary? How long must you wait?


July 9th. So close and so far.....


----------



## crosso

designergoods said:


> yes!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your nice compliments. She is comfortable to wear and with the hinge, makes it super easy to take on and off. Just have to be careful not to catch it on my sleeve. Havent seen too many hinge styles and would love to see more if anyone has any!



Also meant to say I love your new bangle's name - it's perfect for the ethereal color of it.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> To all my jade sisters, my new hinged jade bangle, Galadriel. Lavender in color with blue undertones. She is old mine jade by Mings.


 
Galadriel is a lovely lavender and a great fit on you.


----------



## designergoods

zipcount said:


> Congrats!   I saw it up for sale, thought for a second and it was sold.  I'm glad it went to one of our jade sisters.  She looks beautiful and feminine.


Thanks, I wouldnt have seen it unless one of my jade sisters referred me to it. Glad to be able to share it with you all.


crosso said:


> Thanks so much! I don't have a Ming's though!!! Champagne taste with a beer budget, lol! Plus impatience with delaying gratification and a fickle need for variety means I have quite a few bangles, but no really precious ones (of course they are precious to me &#128522
> Lol! I just read what I wrote and I sound like some sort of tramp! The above true only with regards to jade!! Perhaps I should change my username to "jadetrollop" &#128514;&#128518;


 crack me up! It is nice to know there are a lot of jade beauties in all price ranges. I totally understand the instant gratification vs. the wait to find "the one"....I purchased two already in one month and still looking - terrible I know!



2boys_jademommy said:


> Galadriel is a lovely lavender and a great fit on you.


Thanks jademommy. It is so difficult to capture the true hue of jade. I think the ones I posted are close. Inside lighting she looks more blue and outside, more light lavender slate in color.


----------



## designergoods

crosso said:


> Also meant to say I love your new bangle's name - it's perfect for the ethereal color of it.


So delighted you approve of her name. It takes me time to find the appropriate names to my jade. But once I have it, it locks in!


----------



## Ixorajade

designergoods said:


> To all my jade sisters, my new hinged jade bangle, Galadriel. Lavender in color with blue undertones. She is old mine jade by Mings.



Love the soft lavender! What is this Mings? Is it a famous store?


----------



## Ixorajade

Hi AliEng congrats on the bangle and post modeling pic when you get it!


----------



## Ixorajade

crosso said:


> I'm tickled with myself today - restrung and handknotted my celadon jadeite beads with an antique sterling clasp. I was not completely happy with it after I shortened and tried to repair it back to an endless loop. The repair looked messy and I had never been happy with the original large knots, so learned how to knot myself  (thanks to YouTube videos). It took a couple tries and some practice,  but now I'm super happy with it and think the antique clasp adds to the overall look and value of the strand. (Sorry to toot my own horn, but I'm so excited about my new skill, had to share &#9786; )



Wow...am inspired. The clasp and the knots added elegance to the already beautiful beads.


----------



## AliEng

Hi jademommy, Yes, it is pretty, but I am humming and ha-ing about the price tag.  I have purchased a couple of Jade pendants with this seller in the past and the Jade was exactly what was was shown in their photos.  The other Jade pendants were Burmese jadeite and they came with a certificate of authenticity.  The seller was very helpful and has 100% positive reviews.  I don't know much about hetian Jade so I am not sure what to look for.  I just know that I like how they look.  I looked online on JoJo, but I just laughed at their prices because it was a lot of $$$.


----------



## designergoods

Ixorajade said:


> Love the soft lavender! What is this Mings? Is it a famous store?


Thank you, a pleasure sharing with you 

Here is a short article about Mings:

"'...Ming&#8217;s of Honolulu was started by the artist Wook Moon in 1940 and  over time became known as the &#8220;Tiffany of the Pacific,&#8221; eventually  expanding beyond our shores to San Francisco, New York City, Miami,  Houston, Ft. Lauderdale and Atlanta.

&#8220;I  always try to wear a jade because I feel it protects you,&#8221; says Lee.  &#8220;It&#8217;s believed that when a piece of jade cracks, it protected its wearer  from something bad. It can protect you again and again, so I&#8217;ve seen a  lot of people wearing jade bangles covered with the &#8216;band-aid.'&#8221;

As  with all good things, cheap imitations of Ming&#8217;s carved ivory flooded  the market after 1949, but Lee said they lack the delicacy and detail of  the real deal.

&#8220;Mr. Moon created Hawaiian flowers, Chinese  flowers, he did a lot of leaves and he rarely did a flat leaf. His  plumerias have a definite curve that make them look natural.

&#8220;He also painted a lot of the ivory pieces himself. I can tell which ones he did because of the way he blended the colors.&#8221;

The last Ming&#8217;s store on Fort Street Mall closed in October, 1999, not due to lack of sales, Lee said, but lack of succession.

Even  so, the Ming&#8217;s name continues to resonate, and Lee said she always  attracts attention when wearing her pieces, noting generational  differences in responses.

&#8220;Younger people will ask, &#8216;What kind of bracelet is that?&#8217; but older people will say, &#8216;Oh, you have a Ming&#8217;s.'&#8221;

In  spite of the increased interest in Ming&#8217;s pieces and attendant  competition and rising prices, Lee says she&#8217;s glad the company is  getting its due.

&#8220;I&#8217;m really glad that people can appreciate and enjoy it.&#8221;

Nadine Kam's interview with Linda Lee for Hiluxury


----------



## designergoods

Does anyone here have any Mings? I find the craftsmanship superb...


----------



## Trekkie

Just got a message from my dad saying my package has arrived! Can't wait to see when I get home, and post pics. 

Also other super exciting news, I got a message from my seller saying he had included the bangles sister for free as they were a part of his grandparents collection and he didn't want to split them up  cannot even describe my excitement.


----------



## MingRui

Trekkie said:


> Just got a message from my dad saying my package has arrived! Can't wait to see when I get home, and post pics.
> 
> Also other super exciting news, I got a message from my seller saying he had included the bangles sister for free as they were a part of his grandparents collection and he didn't want to split them up  cannot even describe my excitement.


AMAZING! I would be jumping out of my skin! Congratulations!! What a kind and amazing seller.


----------



## Trekkie

MingRui said:


> AMAZING! I would be jumping out of my skin! Congratulations!! What a kind and amazing seller.




He's such a nice guy, always replies promptly when I asked anything and obviously isn't just in it for the money


----------



## cdtracing

Trekkie said:


> Just got a message from my dad saying my package has arrived! Can't wait to see when I get home, and post pics.
> 
> Also other super exciting news, I got a message from my seller saying he had included the bangles sister for free as they were a part of his grandparents collection and he didn't want to split them up  cannot even describe my excitement.



How exciting!!!  I can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## cdtracing

Trekkie said:


> PM me if you'd still like the sellers name, he has several other lovely bangles.



Could you pm me the name of the seller you got your bangles from?  I love vintage Jade & would love to see what they have to offer!


----------



## designergoods

Trekkie said:


> Just got a message from my dad saying my package has arrived! Can't wait to see when I get home, and post pics.
> 
> Also other super exciting news, I got a message from my seller saying he had included the bangles sister for free as they were a part of his grandparents collection and he didn't want to split them up  cannot even describe my excitement.


I am so excited for you!!!! Please post mod pics


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi jadies!  great to see all the lovelies being posted. 



designergoods said:


> To all my jade sisters, my new hinged jade bangle, Galadriel. Lavender in color with blue undertones. She is old mine jade by Mings.



woo!  that's pretty!  the lavender looks really fine grained and even colored. I really like the braces for the hinges. I'd love to see more mod shots and pics under different lighting when you have the chance.  I think this will go great with all sorts of outfits.  Would you mind PMing the seller? 
.
.
.

After the jade ring I got for my dad, I find that I'm not really actively looking for any more pieces... my thoughts are actually swinging around back to other jewelry and believe it or not, purses. lol  I only have a few off-hand dream pieces rattling around in my brain, so I finally think I'm the impulse want-everything-jade fever.


----------



## RedPeony

designergoods said:


> To all my jade sisters, my new hinged jade bangle, Galadriel. Lavender in color with blue undertones. She is old mine jade by Mings.




What a dream!


----------



## RedPeony

Jade4Me said:


> Congratulations on going down 2 dress sizes!




Thank you! It wasn't the best beginning but the ending is great.


----------



## Trekkie

Ok with no further ado here are my new bangles, so excited!!! 

First up the bangle I bought



Against a white background - hopefully the true colour is showing 




And mod shot

As you can see her colouring isn't as vibrant as the pictures from the listing, it's closer to skin colour than vibrant orange. Now that she's arrived I'm pretty convinced that she's real jade, she's cold to touch, and sounds like a stone when clinked against the real Jade ring I have. 

Ok and here is her sister - who is equally beautiful 




Mod shot [emoji4]

Aaaand finally the sisters together


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

AliEng if you are undecided I would wait and see if the urge to purchase subsides....and if after a couple of weeks and you are still constantly thinking about it then get it &#128521;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Trekkie said:


> Just got a message from my dad saying my package has arrived! Can't wait to see when I get home, and post pics.
> 
> Also other super exciting news, I got a message from my seller saying he had included the bangles sister for free as they were a part of his grandparents collection and he didn't want to split them up  cannot even describe my excitement.



That's very generous of the seller. Do post pics and - very happy for you


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Trekkie said:


> Ok with no further ado here are my new bangles, so excited!!!
> 
> First up the bangle I bought
> View attachment 3049388
> 
> 
> Against a white background - hopefully the true colour is showing
> View attachment 3049389
> 
> View attachment 3049390
> 
> And mod shot
> 
> As you can see her colouring isn't as vibrant as the pictures from the listing, it's closer to skin colour than vibrant orange. Now that she's arrived I'm pretty convinced that she's real jade, she's cold to touch, and sounds like a stone when clinked against the real Jade ring I have.
> 
> Ok and here is her sister - who is equally beautiful
> View attachment 3049391
> 
> View attachment 3049392
> 
> Mod shot [emoji4]
> 
> Aaaand finally the sisters together
> View attachment 3049393
> 
> View attachment 3049394



Oops I don't see last page but clearly it has arrived and pics are posted 
Both bangles are gorgeous! I like how there is the orange  colour to tie them together but the complimentary bangle looks very different and can be worn together or separate. 
The orange looks so bright and cheery I love it - do you?!?!?


----------



## Trekkie

2boys_jademommy said:


> Oops I don't see last page but clearly it has arrived and pics are posted
> 
> Both bangles are gorgeous! I like how there is the orange  colour to tie them together but the complimentary bangle looks very different and can be worn together or separate.
> 
> The orange looks so bright and cheery I love it - do you?!?!?




I absolutely love both of them, I really didn't know what to expect of the second bangle but I think she's stunning too. However I have to say the orange is my favourite, just such a great colour.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Trekkie said:


> I absolutely love both of them, I really didn't know what to expect of the second bangle but I think she's stunning too. However I have to say the orange is my favourite, just such a great colour.


 I agree both are beautiful in their own way but I like the orange one more too - wear it with joy


----------



## Ixorajade

Trekkie said:


> Ok with no further ado here are my new bangles, so excited!!!
> 
> First up the bangle I bought
> View attachment 3049388
> 
> 
> Against a white background - hopefully the true colour is showing
> View attachment 3049389
> 
> View attachment 3049390
> 
> And mod shot
> 
> As you can see her colouring isn't as vibrant as the pictures from the listing, it's closer to skin colour than vibrant orange. Now that she's arrived I'm pretty convinced that she's real jade, she's cold to touch, and sounds like a stone when clinked against the real Jade ring I have.
> 
> Ok and here is her sister - who is equally beautiful
> View attachment 3049391
> 
> View attachment 3049392
> 
> Mod shot [emoji4]
> 
> Aaaand finally the sisters together
> View attachment 3049393
> 
> View attachment 3049394



Congrats on not just one new bangle...but 2!!!


----------



## crosso

designergoods said:


> Does anyone here have any Mings? I find the craftsmanship superb...


DG, search the thread for Ming's or posts by blackmonster - she has some really gorgeous Ming's pieces you will appreciate!


----------



## Jade4Me

designergoods said:


> To all my jade sisters, my new hinged jade bangle, Galadriel. Lavender in color with blue undertones. She is old mine jade by Mings.



Just gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## Jade4Me

AliEng said:


> Hi jademommy, Yes, it is pretty, but I am humming and ha-ing about the price tag.  I have purchased a couple of Jade pendants with this seller in the past and the Jade was exactly what was was shown in their photos.  The other Jade pendants were Burmese jadeite and they came with a certificate of authenticity.  The seller was very helpful and has 100% positive reviews.  I don't know much about hetian Jade so I am not sure what to look for.  I just know that I like how they look.  I looked online on JoJo, but I just laughed at their prices because it was a lot of $$$.



Have you looked at 3jade on eBay? I don't know your size, but last time I looked they had a few nice looking Hetian bangles.


----------



## Jade4Me

Trekkie said:


> I absolutely love both of them, I really didn't know what to expect of the second bangle but I think she's stunning too. However I have to say the orange is my favourite, just such a great colour.



Congratulations on both bangles! Such lovely unusual colors!


----------



## Jade4Me

Jade4Me said:


> Have you looked at 3jade on eBay? I don't know your size, but last time I looked they had a few nice looking Hetian bangles.



They have D shape ones, but here's a carved round I love:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hand-Carved...e-Bangle-Bracelet-w-Certificate-/191250901164


----------



## crosso

Trekkie said:


> I absolutely love both of them, I really didn't know what to expect of the second bangle but I think she's stunning too. However I have to say the orange is my favourite, just such a great colour.



Congrats, Trekkie!!! They look great together!


----------



## Lots love

Trekkie said:


> Ok with no further ado here are my new bangles, so excited!!!
> 
> First up the bangle I bought
> View attachment 3049388
> 
> 
> Against a white background - hopefully the true colour is showing
> View attachment 3049389
> 
> View attachment 3049390
> 
> And mod shot
> 
> As you can see her colouring isn't as vibrant as the pictures from the listing, it's closer to skin colour than vibrant orange. Now that she's arrived I'm pretty convinced that she's real jade, she's cold to touch, and sounds like a stone when clinked against the real Jade ring I have.
> 
> Ok and here is her sister - who is equally beautiful
> View attachment 3049391
> 
> View attachment 3049392
> 
> Mod shot [emoji4]
> 
> Aaaand finally the sisters together
> View attachment 3049393
> 
> View attachment 3049394




Congratulations thru are both beautiful it's nice when you find someone who want to sell there collection to someone who will appreciate them you are extremely lucky enjoy thank you for sharing looks amazing


----------



## designergoods

Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies!  great to see all the lovelies being posted.
> Thank you Junkenpo! Yes the grain is very fine with a strong hue. It isnt totally opaque but does brighten up in sunlight. Here are more pics of Galadriel


----------



## designergoods

RedPeony said:


> What a dream!


She is dreamy! Can look at her all day 


Jade4Me said:


> Just gorgeous! Congratulations!


Thank you, so happy to have her in my jade family 


crosso said:


> DG, search the thread for Ming's or posts by blackmonster - she has some really gorgeous Ming's pieces you will appreciate!


Oooooh, blackmonster does have gorgeous pieces! I admire the gold work on Mings...so much detail. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## designergoods

Trekkie said:


> Ok with no further ado here are my new bangles, so excited!!!
> 
> First up the bangle I bought
> View attachment 3049388
> 
> 
> Against a white background - hopefully the true colour is showing
> View attachment 3049389
> 
> View attachment 3049390
> 
> And mod shot
> 
> As you can see her colouring isn't as vibrant as the pictures from the listing, it's closer to skin colour than vibrant orange. Now that she's arrived I'm pretty convinced that she's real jade, she's cold to touch, and sounds like a stone when clinked against the real Jade ring I have.
> 
> Ok and here is her sister - who is equally beautiful
> View attachment 3049391
> 
> View attachment 3049392
> 
> Mod shot [emoji4]
> 
> Aaaand finally the sisters together
> View attachment 3049393
> 
> View attachment 3049394


Congratulations! I have never seen a bangle in that color. It has a nice, even color. Reminds me of fresh oranges. She looks lovely paired with her sister!


----------



## fanofjadeite

crosso said:


> Thank you, Fan, Baghera,  CD and Jademommy!
> Fan, had to go back - somehow missed your godfish ring. I love it! It's SO cute!!! And unique! Great purchase!


thanks, crosso i love it too. so glad that its meant to be mine :giggles:


----------



## fanofjadeite

designergoods said:


> To all my jade sisters, my new hinged jade bangle, Galadriel. Lavender in color with blue undertones. She is old mine jade by Mings.


congrats, designergoods!! she is such a beautiful bangle! i love her color!


----------



## AliEng

Beautiful bangles, Trekkie![emoji3]


----------



## designergoods

fanofjadeite said:


> congrats, designergoods!! she is such a beautiful bangle! i love her color!


Thank you! and I am totally late to the party, but congrats on your jade fishies! Stunning and fits you well. Love your theme and the colors are beautiful!


----------



## AliEng

Thanks Jade4me...that is a very pretty carved bangle.  I will have to check out that site.  I have a plain green grey princess bangle stuck on me right now that is a 56mm.  I haven't quite figured out how to take off yet by myself as I've tried a couple of times and it's always only halfway out.  I think I'm going to need help with it so I think a few mm larger would be easier to put on and off and not so much bruising.[emoji22]


----------



## crosso

What do you all think of this bangle? I REALLY DON'T NEED IT!  (Like that has ever stopped me.  I've been known to say "Oh, you mean we're only shopping for what we NEED now? Where's the fun in that?") But I'm strangely drawn to it. I like the pattern and dual sided coloration of it. Maybe if seller will consider a best offer . . . hmmmmm.


----------



## Lots love

AliEng said:


> Thanks Jade4me...that is a very pretty carved bangle.  I will have to check out that site.  I have a plain green grey princess bangle stuck on me right now that is a 56mm.  I haven't quite figured out how to take off yet by myself as I've tried a couple of times and it's always only halfway out.  I think I'm going to need help with it so I think a few mm larger would be easier to put on and off and not so much bruising.[emoji22]




Try icing your hand for half hour then but butter and dish soap works


----------



## designergoods

crosso said:


> What do you all think of this bangle? I REALLY DON'T NEED IT!  (Like that has ever stopped me.  I've been known to say "Oh, you mean we're only shopping for what we NEED now? Where's the fun in that?") But I'm strangely drawn to it. I like the pattern and dual sided coloration of it. Maybe if seller will consider a best offer . . . hmmmmm.


I really like the unique coloring.  Reminds me of cool mint chocolate chip ice cream  Are there any stone lines, cracks, etc that you could also possibly negotiate down? If it is a good size for you at the right price, I think that this would go well with your collection.


----------



## crosso

designergoods said:


> I really like the unique coloring.  Reminds me of cool mint chocolate chip ice cream  Are there any stone lines, cracks, etc that you could also possibly negotiate down? If it is a good size for you at the right price, I think that this would go well with your collection.



The uniqueness of it draws me too. Funny about the mint chocolate chip - it's my favorite flavor! There was a Canadian gal on the thread for quite some time who I miss (Teagansmum, where are you????) who had a bangle she said remined her of the same. It was an unusual and cool bangle!
If I do buy any more bangles, it will have to be either because they are so different from what I have or because they are the best lavender or apple green I can afford - and as the latter are expensive and I don't expect to have the funds for such a bangle in the vibrancy and translucency that I would like in the foreseeable future,  that leaves reasonably priced, really unique patterned ones that you don't see every day. Of course, every jade is unique, but I really enjoy all the different variations of it. Hence my very varied collection and seeming inability to stop collecting! &#128521;
This bangle did not have any flaws that I could see in the pics, but I think I will have to ask. I have kept going back to look at it for weeks now, so I don't think it will let me rest until I at least find out more about it. 
Did you jump on Galadriel right away or deliberate over it?


----------



## Trekkie

Ixorajade said:


> Congrats on not just one new bangle...but 2!!!


Thanks ... I was very excited to hear that I would be getting 2 and they both turned out lovely! 



Jade4Me said:


> Congratulations on both bangles! Such lovely unusual colors!


 I love unusual things, so these are right up my alley... now I just have to avoid my mum "borrowing" them for long periods of time... she was eyeing the orange one past night. Good thing its too small for her to get off my wrist while I'm sleeping 



crosso said:


> Congrats, Trekkie!!! They look great together!


Thankyou, I especially love that they look stunning together and apart.



Lots love said:


> Congratulations thru are both beautiful it's nice when you find someone who want to sell there collection to someone who will appreciate them you are extremely lucky enjoy thank you for sharing looks amazing


It certainly is, I'll defiantly keep and eye on his stock from now on 



designergoods said:


> Congratulations! I have never seen a bangle in that color. It has a nice, even color. Reminds me of fresh oranges. She looks lovely paired with her sister!


Me either, shes so pretty! She reminds me of either oranges or terracotta depending on the light 



AliEng said:


> Beautiful bangles, Trekkie![emoji3]


Thanks


----------



## Silver Mom

Trekkie said:


> Ok with no further ado here are my new bangles, so excited!!!
> 
> First up the bangle I bought
> View attachment 3049388
> 
> 
> Against a white background - hopefully the true colour is showing
> View attachment 3049389
> 
> View attachment 3049390
> 
> And mod shot
> 
> As you can see her colouring isn't as vibrant as the pictures from the listing, it's closer to skin colour than vibrant orange. Now that she's arrived I'm pretty convinced that she's real jade, she's cold to touch, and sounds like a stone when clinked against the real Jade ring I have.
> 
> Ok and here is her sister - who is equally beautiful
> View attachment 3049391
> 
> View attachment 3049392
> 
> Mod shot [emoji4]
> 
> Aaaand finally the sisters together
> View attachment 3049393
> 
> View attachment 3049394



Trekkie, Congratulations on your new bangle. The color so reminds me of my orange/red bangle and pendant.  I will post pictures for you to see.  Here they are.  Sorry I didn't have a picture with just the pendant alone.  I only found one with my orange pendant and my green siberian bangle.


----------



## Silver Mom

Orange is such a beautiful color.  My friend also has a beautiful orange pendant.  I will post it.  It is lovely.  The last time I talked to her she said she wanted to sell it.  Gorgeous.


----------



## Trekkie

Silver Mom said:


> Trekkie, Congratulations on your new bangle. The color so reminds me of my orange/red bangle and pendant.  I will post pictures for you to see.  Here they are.  Sorry I didn't have a picture with just the pendant alone.  I only found one with my orange pendant and my green siberian bangle.



Oh wow, my bangle is a really similar in colour to your pendant. So pretty, and I love your bangle too.. its cool seeing other people with such unique jade pieces.


----------



## Silver Mom

Trekkie said:


> Oh wow, my bangle is a really similar in colour to your pendant. So pretty, and I love your bangle too.. its cool seeing other people with such unique jade pieces.


Yes Trekkie that is why this thread is so cool.


----------



## AliEng

2boys_jademommy said:


> AliEng if you are undecided I would wait and see if the urge to purchase subsides....and if after a couple of weeks and you are still constantly thinking about it then get it [emoji6]




Thanks for the advise.  I will wait a little while before i decide![emoji1]


----------



## AliEng

Lots love said:


> Try icing your hand for half hour then but butter and dish soap works




I've run my hand under cold water and then slathered on Vaseline, but I always get stuck right before my knuckles.  Will have to try the icing when my hand feels better.  Thanks!


----------



## Little Greendot

Silver Mom, I like orange too. Can I confirm whether your friend's orange pendant is Jadeite or Agate ?
It seems very very rare to find beautiful bright orange Jadeite, commonly muddy yellow to golden honey to honey brown.


----------



## Silver Mom

Little Greendot said:


> Silver Mom, I like orange too. Can I confirm whether your friend's orange pendant is Jadeite or Agate ?
> It seems very very rare to find beautiful bright orange Jadeite, commonly muddy yellow to golden honey to honey brown.


When I asked her she said it was Jadeite.  PM me if you want to ask her yourself.  : )  I think it is so beautiful.


----------



## Little Greendot

Thanks Silver, not necessary, I am just curious.


----------



## Little Greendot

I wish that there are more non oriental designed Jadeite.


----------



## Silver Mom

Little Greendot said:


> Thanks Silver, not necessary, I am just curious.


I know Greendot, in our quest to learn about jade it is always good to ask.  Learn something new all the time.


----------



## blackmonster

designergoods said:


> To all my jade sisters, my new hinged jade bangle, Galadriel. Lavender in color with blue undertones. She is old mine jade by Mings.


Nice, what a pleasant surprise to check in on the thread and see your bracelet.... I don't come across too many hinged bracelets (Ming's) and when I do, they are usually asking for a LOT of money... Very pretty


----------



## blackmonster

designergoods said:


> Does anyone here have any Mings? I find the craftsmanship superb...


I have a bunch of ming's pieces if you are intd in seeing more, some in the gold filigree work like your hinge, jade, pearl, and sterling work... There are lots of pics on Pinterest too.   I also have pics of old Ming's ads that used to run in the magazines.  I like to pair my bangle with a gold filigree bangle


----------



## blackmonster

Ixorajade said:


> Love the soft lavender! What is this Mings? Is it a famous store?


Ming's was a store that stated in Hawaii in the 40's by a Chinese man, Wok Moon (hence the strong Chinese influence).  They had their own factory in Hong Kong that did a certain amount of the work, and was probably where a lot of jade also came from.  They closed in the late 90's when no one in the family wanted to continue with the business.  They were a quality store that stood behind their work, if things broke, they fixed it, and thee were even women who would send I their collections for cleaning and maintenance (i.e. Restring of pearls).... They were the best, you could buy on lay-away, and take the jewelry home after only putting down the down payment, AND they didn't charge interest - unheard of business practice.... They've been closed so long now, I think you mostly find older ladies with their jewelry.... There are samples of their work on Pinterest, eBay, and one re-seller, hawaii jewelry and estate buyers (I think that's the name) has a web site with some nice pieces (kind of pricey in my opinion tho) and display pictures that are gorgeous to look at


----------



## blackmonster

Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies!  great to see all the lovelies being posted.
> 
> 
> 
> woo!  that's pretty!  the lavender looks really fine grained and even colored. I really like the braces for the hinges. I'd love to see more mod shots and pics under different lighting when you have the chance.  I think this will go great with all sorts of outfits.  Would you mind PMing the seller?
> .
> .
> .
> 
> After the jade ring I got for my dad, I find that I'm not really actively looking for any more pieces... my thoughts are actually swinging around back to other jewelry and believe it or not, purses. lol  I only have a few off-hand dream pieces rattling around in my brain, so I finally think I'm the impulse want-everything-jade fever.


Glad to read your post, we were on similar tangents.... What purse were you lusting for? I've been on furniture in addition to the other jewelry and purses too.... Careful,if you haven't made you Honolulu trip yet &#128513;


----------



## Ixorajade

Thanks blackmonster for the sharing abt Ming's history.  I would love to see your pics of ming's pieces!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

AliEng said:


> I've run my hand under cold water and then slathered on Vaseline, but I always get stuck right before my knuckles.  Will have to try the icing when my hand feels better.  Thanks!



Have you tried just soap and water? Some also say hair conditioner works. I find Vaseline messy and personally the soap and water works. The bangle I've been wearing for 7 months straight needs soap to remove and put on and off and still hurts


----------



## Little Greendot

Use plastic bag.


----------



## designergoods

blackmonster said:


> I have a bunch of ming's pieces if you are intd in seeing more, some in the gold filigree work like your hinge, jade, pearl, and sterling work... There are lots of pics on Pinterest too.   I also have pics of old Ming's ads that used to run in the magazines.  I like to pair my bangle with a gold filigree bangle


Hi blackmonster! I would love to see more of your Mings collection. The ones you posted earlier are stunning. Do you wear them everyday or for special occasions? I try to wear mine everyday. I have worn it when playing basketball with my children to cooking meals to date nights with my DH. Maybe it is too much for it?


----------



## designergoods

lotion also work well while keeping your arm up


----------



## fanofjadeite

designergoods said:


> Thank you! and I am totally late to the party, but congrats on your jade fishies! Stunning and fits you well. Love your theme and the colors are beautiful!


thanks, designergoods  the goldfish pendant finally arrived yesterday. now i just need to find matching goldfish earrings


----------



## fanofjadeite

my goldfish set


----------



## udalrike

Fano, I LOVE your goldfish!!!

Designergoods, your bangle is ADORABLE!!!!!

Crosso, the bangle you want reminds me a bit of this green bangle:


----------



## designergoods

fanofjadeite said:


> my goldfish set


so cute! You definitely have a family there. The color looks like a soft green like celadon.


----------



## designergoods

udalrike said:


> Fano, I LOVE your goldfish!!!
> 
> Designergoods, your bangle is ADORABLE!!!!!
> 
> Crosso, the bangle you want reminds me a bit of this green bangle:
> 
> View attachment 3050735


Your bangles are paired so well. Is that a black jadeite followed by a lavender and green? Your jewelry collection is stunning and bold! Love to go through your jewelry box


----------



## designergoods

Silver Mom said:


> Orange is such a beautiful color.  My friend also has a beautiful orange pendant.  I will post it.  It is lovely.  The last time I talked to her she said she wanted to sell it.  Gorgeous.


Is that your Edwards black jade from Allan? Gorgeous!


----------



## fanofjadeite

udalrike said:


> Fano, I LOVE your goldfish!!!
> 
> Designergoods, your bangle is ADORABLE!!!!!
> 
> Crosso, the bangle you want reminds me a bit of this green bangle:
> 
> View attachment 3050735


thanks, uli r u wearing the green bangle permanently nowadays?


----------



## crosso

udalrike said:


> Fano, I LOVE your goldfish!!!
> 
> Designergoods, your bangle is ADORABLE!!!!!
> 
> Crosso, the bangle you want reminds me a bit of this green bangle:
> 
> View attachment 3050735



Hi Uli!&#128587;
Yes! Your Christmas bangle! - I love that one, it is so distinctive.


----------



## crosso

fanofjadeite said:


> my goldfish set



Such adorable little fish! I will keep my eye out for earrings for you!


----------



## fanofjadeite

designergoods said:


> so cute! You definitely have a family there. The color looks like a soft green like celadon.


thanks, designergoods... u r right, the color is very light green


----------



## udalrike

designergoods said:


> Your bangles are paired so well. Is that a black jadeite followed by a lavender and green? Your jewelry collection is stunning and bold! Love to go through your jewelry box



Yes, it is black, lavender and green with white and black....
Thank you!!!
I add an old picture where you can see the colour of the lavender one better:


----------



## udalrike

fanofjadeite said:


> thanks, uli r u wearing the green bangle permanently nowadays?



Fano, I am almost wearing it permanently these days. I am quite boring nowadays... 
Hugs!!


----------



## udalrike

crosso said:


> Hi Uli!&#128587;
> Yes! Your Christmas bangle! - I love that one, it is so distinctive.



Hello, Crosso!! Yes, it is my Christmas bangle!! The one you want is very beautiful!
May I ask how much the seller wants to have?


----------



## fanofjadeite

crosso said:


> Such adorable little fish! I will keep my eye out for earrings for you!


thanks, crosso... i really appreciate that


----------



## designergoods

udalrike said:


> Yes, it is black, lavender and green with white and black....
> Thank you!!!
> I add an old picture where you can see the colour of the lavender one better:
> 
> View attachment 3050745



Beautiful! Looks like it is translucent with a strong hue and fits you well. How many jade bangles do you have now?


----------



## udalrike

My Hetian bangle on the right:


----------



## udalrike

designergoods said:


> Beautiful! Looks like it is translucent with a strong hue and fits you well. How many jade bangles do you have now?



Thank you! I will tell you tomorrow..... As I really have to count them....


----------



## Silver Mom

designergoods said:


> Is that your Edwards black jade from Allan? Gorgeous!


Hi designer, Yes this EB is from Allan.  It is not mine tho, it belongs to a friend. I will post a picture of my EB from Allan.  It is a D shaped that almost looks like a princess.


----------



## designergoods

crosso said:


> The uniqueness of it draws me too. Funny about the mint chocolate chip - it's my favorite flavor! There was a Canadian gal on the thread for quite some time who I miss (Teagansmum, where are you????) who had a bangle she said remined her of the same. It was an unusual and cool bangle!
> If I do buy any more bangles, it will have to be either because they are so different from what I have or because they are the best lavender or apple green I can afford - and as the latter are expensive and I don't expect to have the funds for such a bangle in the vibrancy and translucency that I would like in the foreseeable future,  that leaves reasonably priced, really unique patterned ones that you don't see every day. Of course, every jade is unique, but I really enjoy all the different variations of it. Hence my very varied collection and seeming inability to stop collecting! &#128521;
> This bangle did not have any flaws that I could see in the pics, but I think I will have to ask. I have kept going back to look at it for weeks now, so I don't think it will let me rest until I at least find out more about it.
> Did you jump on Galadriel right away or deliberate over it?


Sounds like you have the right approach and sense in collecting your jade pieces. Each piece has a different beauty and energy which makes it almost impossible to stop! There are always the ones out of reach price wise so there will be a factor(s) (ie. color, texture, size, transparency...) that must be ranked of importance to make it within reach. When I saw pics of Galadriel I knew instantly she was perfect for me. Please let us know what you decide. I will pm you ?'s to ask the seller that has always helped with negotiating.


----------



## designergoods

Crosso,  your mail box is full!


----------



## designergoods

Silver Mom said:


> Hi designer, Yes this EB is from Allan.  It is not mine tho, it belongs to a friend. I will post a picture of my EB from Allan.  It is a D shaped that almost looks like a princess.


 OMGoodness, is that the perfect shape for such a strong, feminine jadeite stone! You did perfect with the dimensions of your bangle. Also, your pendant is TDF. I find that having a center piece in these discs make it look so much more balanced and enchanting. Did you jeweler customize this for you?


----------



## Silver Mom

designergoods said:


> OMGoodness, is that the perfect shape for such a strong, feminine jadeite stone! You did perfect with the dimensions of your bangle. Also, your pendant is TDF. I find that having a center piece in these discs make it look so much more balanced and enchanting. Did you jeweler customize this for you?


Thank you designer.  Yes, my jeweler made this up for me and Allan made my EB.  I am very lucky and appreciate them so much. The EB is not a jadeite but a nephrite instead.  The Orange pendant is a jadeite.


----------



## designergoods

I was just looking over Allans FB page and his work is amazing. He truly is an artist and everyone seems thrilled with his work. I think I might reach out to him and consider designing a piece or two. I will first need to have everything settle here since my DH has to get over shock of my jade interest before moving over to nephrite


----------



## Silver Mom

designergoods said:


> I was just looking over Allans FB page and his work is amazing. He truly is an artist and everyone seems thrilled with his work. I think I might reach out to him and consider designing a piece or two. I will first need to have everything settle here since my DH has to get over shock of my jade interest before moving over to nephrite


Allan is a sweetie and he customizes so beautifully. Tell hubby.... happy wife, happy life.  LOL


----------



## udalrike

How many items do you have from Allan now, SilverMom?


----------



## Silver Mom

udalrike said:


> How many items do you have from Allan now, SilverMom?


One EB pendant.  One green siberian bangle and one faux princess EB bangle.


----------



## designergoods

Silver Mom said:


> Allan is a sweetie and he customizes so beautifully. Tell hubby.... happy wife, happy life.  LOL


Yes I concur with the happy wife


----------



## Silver Mom

designergoods said:


> yes i concur with the happy wife



: )


----------



## Jade4Me

AliEng said:


> I've run my hand under cold water and then slathered on Vaseline, but I always get stuck right before my knuckles.  Will have to try the icing when my hand feels better.  Thanks!



Try hair conditioner on a wet hand. I think it's a bit more slick than soap & water. Do this in a safe setting in case your bangle flies off and away from you! Vaseline is too viscous in my opinion to give the slippery slickness you want to slip a tight bangle off/on.


----------



## crosso

designergoods said:


> Crosso,  your mail box is full!


Thanks, DG! Deleted some PMs.
I sent a message last night asking if seller would consider best offer, but no reply yet. 
Listing states that it is certified by CMA lab, though no pic of certificate. Looks genuine, but this seller has not sold any jadeite that has buyer reviews that I can see, only reviews for inexpensive pearl jewelry and other items (and those reviews are mixed - 87.9% positive). I will wait to see if they reply and proceed carefully and only if I can get price down. The price was not high, really - $228. But I've not paid more than $200 for any of the bangles that I have bought out of China and not seeing any feedback for jade specifically for this seller, I am cautious. And I really don't need another bangle. If I could get them down to $160-180 range, I might proceed. I look at a lot of jade on ebay and etsy and this seems a reasonable price to me, since while it is a nice size bangle in terms of width and thickness and has an interesting color and pattern, it is not translucent or even colored, which would drive up the value.


----------



## crosso

oops


----------



## Jade4Me

crosso said:


> Thanks, DG! Deleted some PMs.
> I sent a message last night asking if seller would consider best offer, but no reply yet.
> Listing states that it is certified by CMA lab, though no pic of certificate. Looks genuine, but this seller has not sold any jadeite that has buyer reviews that I can see, only reviews for inexpensive pearl jewelry and other items (and those reviews are mixed - 87.9% positive). I will wait to see if they reply and proceed carefully and only if I can get price down. The price was not high, really - $228. But I've not paid more than $200 for any of the bangles that I have bought out of China and not seeing any feedback for jade specifically for this seller, I am cautious. And I really don't need another bangle. If I could get them down to $160-180 range, I might proceed. I look at a lot of jade on ebay and etsy and this seems a reasonable price to me, since while it is a nice size bangle in terms of width and thickness and has an interesting color and pattern, it is not translucent or even colored, which would drive up the value.



It's a very pretty bangle! I love its dramatic mix of colors. Good luck with working with the seller.


----------



## Jade4Me

udalrike said:


> Fano, I am almost wearing it permanently these days. I am quite boring nowadays...
> Hugs!!



Love your stacks as always, and they can never be boring!


----------



## Jade4Me

Silver Mom said:


> Hi designer, Yes this EB is from Allan.  It is not mine tho, it belongs to a friend. I will post a picture of my EB from Allan.  It is a D shaped that almost looks like a princess.



You and your jeweler have exquisite taste!


----------



## Jade4Me

fanofjadeite said:


> my goldfish set



Did you make your goldfish bracelet? I love it especially with them both swimming toward the jade ball/fish food! The pendant looks like a perfect match!


----------



## Silver Mom

Jade4Me said:


> You and your jeweler have exquisite taste!


Awww, thank you.  Everyone here too has lovely things.  Lucky that everyone shares. : )


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi jadies!

Loving all the bangle shots.... I agree with Silver Mom, Allan is great.  My Cat is the first princess he did. I would love to get a EB from him someday....


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies!
> 
> Loving all the bangle shots.... I agree with Silver Mom, Allan is great.  My Cat is the first princess he did. I would love to get a EB from him someday....



Cat is a very thick princess - I don't see many of
those. Is it comfortable to wear? 
It certainly is pretty - looks great on you JKP&#128522;


----------



## Junkenpo

Thanks 2boys--Princess are my favorite shape to wear. I find them easier to slip on and off and I like the weight and the way they rock on the wrist. 







I wear one permanently on my right wrist now. I call her Smoke. Here is a re-post of her with Cat from when I was still swapping her out.


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> Thanks 2boys--Princess are my favorite shape to wear. I find them easier to slip on and off and I like the weight and the way they rock on the wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wear one permanently on my right wrist now. I call her Smoke. Here is a re-post of her with Cat from when I was still swapping her out.


Wow sooooo pretty JKP!


----------



## Lots love

Junkenpo said:


> Thanks 2boys--Princess are my favorite shape to wear. I find them easier to slip on and off and I like the weight and the way they rock on the wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wear one permanently on my right wrist now. I call her Smoke. Here is a re-post of her with Cat from when I was still swapping her out.




Love your collection thank you for sharing


----------



## AliEng

Jade4Me said:


> Try hair conditioner on a wet hand. I think it's a bit more slick than soap & water. Do this in a safe setting in case your bangle flies off and away from you! Vaseline is too viscous in my opinion to give the slippery slickness you want to slip a tight bangle off/on.




Thanks, Sounds good!  I will try conditioner after cooling my hand for 30mins.  When I first bought the bracelet 3months ago, the lady there had helped me slip it on with the use of a plastic bag, but as it was going down I felt it scraping against both side of my hand so I knew it was going to be difficult to get off.


----------



## annetok

My forever bangle has arrived and is home around my wrist!! Phoenix and Ruyi on white and dark green


----------



## designergoods

Junkenpo said:


> Thanks 2boys--Princess are my favorite shape to wear. I find them easier to slip on and off and I like the weight and the way they rock on the wrist.
> 
> I wear one permanently on my right wrist now. I call her Smoke. Here is a re-post of her with Cat from when I was still swapping her out.


What a beautiful collection!  Beautiful shades of green and love the round princess style.


----------



## designergoods

annetok said:


> My forever bangle has arrived and is home around my wrist!! Phoenix and Ruyi on white and dark green


Wow, looks like an icy type with a blue green undertones like the ocean waters with the design engraved. Just stunning!


----------



## Junkenpo

annetok said:


> My forever bangle has arrived and is home around my wrist!! Phoenix and Ruyi on white and dark green



This is gorgeous!  I love it.  The only thing to tempt me in bangles recently are the carved ones. I am way less picky about shape/color/size when it comes to carved bangles. Love the colors and the translucency.... do you mind sharing who the seller is?


----------



## annetok

designergoods said:


> Wow, looks like an icy type with a blue green undertones like the ocean waters with the design engraved. Just stunning!



Yes, it's an icy type bangle. I didn't expect how translucent it was until I held it. This is my absolute fave.


----------



## annetok

Junkenpo said:


> This is gorgeous!  I love it.  The only thing to tempt me in bangles recently are the carved ones. I am way less picky about shape/color/size when it comes to carved bangles. Love the colors and the translucency.... do you mind sharing who the seller is?



This baby is from unijade.  I'll name her Bali, because I love the beaches there.


----------



## cdtracing

Trekkie said:


> Ok with no further ado here are my new bangles, so excited!!!
> 
> First up the bangle I bought
> View attachment 3049388
> 
> 
> Against a white background - hopefully the true colour is showing
> View attachment 3049389
> 
> View attachment 3049390
> 
> And mod shot
> 
> As you can see her colouring isn't as vibrant as the pictures from the listing, it's closer to skin colour than vibrant orange. Now that she's arrived I'm pretty convinced that she's real jade, she's cold to touch, and sounds like a stone when clinked against the real Jade ring I have.
> 
> Ok and here is her sister - who is equally beautiful
> View attachment 3049391
> 
> View attachment 3049392
> 
> Mod shot [emoji4]
> 
> Aaaand finally the sisters together
> View attachment 3049393
> 
> View attachment 3049394



Those are gorgeous!  The seller was very generous to include the sister bangle.  You are so fortunate!!  They're drool worthy!!


----------



## cdtracing

crosso said:


> What do you all think of this bangle? I REALLY DON'T NEED IT!  (Like that has ever stopped me.  I've been known to say "Oh, you mean we're only shopping for what we NEED now? Where's the fun in that?") But I'm strangely drawn to it. I like the pattern and dual sided coloration of it. Maybe if seller will consider a best offer . . . hmmmmm.



What a beautiful, unique bangle!  I love the colors & pattern.  I vote to get it.  One can never have too much Jade!


----------



## cdtracing

annetok said:


> My forever bangle has arrived and is home around my wrist!! Phoenix and Ruyi on white and dark green



So beautiful!  I love the carving & the color pattern is just gorgeous!!


----------



## cdtracing

Junkenpo said:


> Thanks 2boys--Princess are my favorite shape to wear. I find them easier to slip on and off and I like the weight and the way they rock on the wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wear one permanently on my right wrist now. I call her Smoke. Here is a re-post of her with Cat from when I was still swapping her out.



Wow!  You have quite the collection of beautiful Jade bangles.


----------



## cdtracing

Ok, ladies.  I'm a little late to the Jade collection.  I have some vintage pieces that I really love & I would like to get more Jade.  I just ordered a carved Jadeite dragon pendant that I hope will be here in a few weeks.  I love dragons & Phoenix as well.  Seeing all your beautiful bangles is really causing me to get the bangle itch.  I've always shied away from slip on bangles because it's so hard to get them on & off.  I've got 4 bracelets but they are of the jade link variety.  I've been looking at hinged bracelets but they are hard to come by. 

I was wondering if you all could explain to me some of the styles & shapes & what the differences are between them?  And who is Allan that I see so many references too?  What type of bangle would you suggest for a first Jade bangle?  I don't think I would want one that would be very tight on the wrist.  My hands are large & I think I would probably need a 62 or 62 mm size.  I welcome all feedback.  I really love the carved bangles.


----------



## udalrike

Jade4me, thank you!

Annetok, GORGEOUS bangle! Congrats!!!!


----------



## udalrike

Designergoods, I must have about 10 jade bangles and about 20 jade pendants.


----------



## udalrike

Cdtracing, jade jewelry made by Allan Spehar:
https://www.etsy.com/de/shop/JadeDiver


----------



## udalrike

Going to wear this pendant today:


----------



## udalrike

Oh, and I forgot the about 5 jade bracelets that I have.....


----------



## annetok

udalrike said:


> Jade4me, thank you!
> 
> Annetok, GORGEOUS bangle! Congrats!!!!



Thank you, glad you like her too)


----------



## annetok

udalrike said:


> Going to wear this pendant today:
> View attachment 3051871



Sooo pretty!!


----------



## crosso

annetok said:


> My forever bangle has arrived and is home around my wrist!! Phoenix and Ruyi on white and dark green



Beautiful!!! I love phoenix carvings too. And I really like the width of this bangle. You picked a good one!


----------



## udalrike

You inspired me to change bangles....

Wearing my Japanese bone dragon bangle (antique) today:


----------



## udalrike

annetok said:


> Sooo pretty!!



Thank you!


----------



## Ixorajade

Junkenpo said:


> Thanks 2boys--Princess are my favorite shape to wear. I find them easier to slip on and off and I like the weight and the way they rock on the wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wear one permanently on my right wrist now. I call her Smoke. Here is a re-post of her with Cat from when I was still swapping her out.



Wow...I see many many yummy bangles!! Smoke and cat look very good together


----------



## Ixorajade

annetok said:


> My forever bangle has arrived and is home around my wrist!! Phoenix and Ruyi on white and dark green



Very beautiful.  The bangle has a mystic feel to it with its dark green and carvings


----------



## Ixorajade

udalrike said:


> Designergoods, I must have about 10 jade bangles and about 20 jade pendants.



&#128512; wow! How do u decide which to wear? So many to choose from


----------



## udalrike

Ixorajade said:


> &#128512; wow! How do u decide which to wear? So many to choose from



I should rotate them more often than I do now....


----------



## udalrike

ixorajade said:


> wow...i see many many yummy bangles!! Smoke and cat look very good together



+1


----------



## fanofjadeite

Jade4Me said:


> Did you make your goldfish bracelet? I love it especially with them both swimming toward the jade ball/fish food! The pendant looks like a perfect match!


thanks, jade4me, but i didnt make the bracelet. i can only make very simple ones, and this goldfish bracelet looks like a lot of work to make.


----------



## cdtracing

udalrike said:


> Cdtracing, jade jewelry made by Allan Spehar:
> https://www.etsy.com/de/shop/JadeDiver



Thanks, udralrike!  I'm going to check him out!!


----------



## cdtracing

udalrike said:


> You inspired me to change bangles....
> 
> Wearing my Japanese bone dragon bangle (antique) today:
> 
> View attachment 3051933



Oh, you Japanese bone dragon bangle is to die for!!!   

That is amazing!!  Did you find it in an antique shop or online, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## fanofjadeite

annetok said:


> My forever bangle has arrived and is home around my wrist!! Phoenix and Ruyi on white and dark green


WOW!!! gorgeous bangle, annetok


----------



## udalrike

cdtracing said:


> Oh, you Japanese bone dragon bangle is to die for!!!





cdtracing said:


> That is amazing!!  Did you find it in an antique shop or online, if you don't mind me asking?



I bought it in an antique shop but sometimes there are such bangles on ebay:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-CHI...9329855?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item235294


----------



## cdtracing

I've been looking at how to measure my hand.  I don't understand the metric system so I get confused easily. lol

When I measure the widest part of my palm with a metric ruler, I get 9 mm.  Some of the charts are a little confusing but it looks like I would need a bangle with an inner dimension over 60 mm.  Do you ladies think a 63 mm would fit or should I look for 65+mm?  I don't want one that's real tight.  

Most of the ones I've found online are in the 50mm range.  The larger sizes seem to be a little hard to find.  I've only been looking at reputable jade sellers that have been recommended.

I've saved Allan to my favorites on Esty.  I plan to have him make a bangle for me once I have the money set aside for it.


----------



## Jade4Me

cdtracing said:


> I've been looking at how to measure my hand.  I don't understand the metric system so I get confused easily. lol
> 
> When I measure the widest part of my palm with a metric ruler, I get 9 mm.  Some of the charts are a little confusing but it looks like I would need a bangle with an inner dimension over 60 mm.  Do you ladies think a 63 mm would fit or should I look for 65+mm?  I don't want one that's real tight.
> 
> Most of the ones I've found online are in the 50mm range.  The larger sizes seem to be a little hard to find.  I've only been looking at reputable jade sellers that have been recommended.
> 
> I've saved Allan to my favorites on Esty.  I plan to have him make a bangle for me once I have the money set aside for it.



I don't know where you are located (I'm in the U.S.). I've had good luck with this seller.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GENUINE-GRA...E-BRACELET-62MM-ALLUREGEM-79027-/400926004879

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GENUINE-JAD...IUM-GREEN-BROWN-ALLUREGEM-90094-/400926004885


----------



## Jade4Me

cdtracing said:


> I've been looking at how to measure my hand.  I don't understand the metric system so I get confused easily. lol
> 
> When I measure the widest part of my palm with a metric ruler, I get 9 mm.  Some of the charts are a little confusing but it looks like I would need a bangle with an inner dimension over 60 mm.  Do you ladies think a 63 mm would fit or should I look for 65+mm?  I don't want one that's real tight.
> 
> Most of the ones I've found online are in the 50mm range.  The larger sizes seem to be a little hard to find.  I've only been looking at reputable jade sellers that have been recommended.
> 
> I've saved Allan to my favorites on Esty.  I plan to have him make a bangle for me once I have the money set aside for it.



It can be so confusing to use the bangle size charts! My first (and unfortunately treated B grade) bangle was bought in person and I had no idea what size it was except that it fit OK. So I kinda worked backwards from my existing bangle and trial & error with smaller bangles to figure out my comfort zone with bangles. But I just found a page that works accurately for my hand. Give it a try!

https://rosejade1000.wordpress.com/2012/04/11/jade-bangle-size/

Also, here's what I think is a pretty bangle for a very low price that you can try on for size. But I do tend to favor dark bangles so maybe others won't find it as appealing...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GENUINE-JAD...RK-GREEN-62-4MM-ALLUREGEM-40423-/361305008954


----------



## Jade4Me

Junkenpo said:


> Thanks 2boys--Princess are my favorite shape to wear. I find them easier to slip on and off and I like the weight and the way they rock on the wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wear one permanently on my right wrist now. I call her Smoke. Here is a re-post of her with Cat from when I was still swapping her out.


Beautiful! I always love your jade family shots!


----------



## designergoods

udalrike said:


> Designergoods, I must have about 10 jade bangles and about 20 jade pendants.


Wow! Do you rotate them around and how long have you been collecting jade pieces? Of what I have seen so far, your collection is stunning...eclectic. Also, love the pendant you posted. Would you have a mod shot of it? I am considering a pendant but it seems rather large at 53x52mm in size. However, the carving is beautiful...just worried of the weight and gigantic size.


----------



## Jade4Me

AliEng said:


> Thanks, Sounds good!  I will try conditioner after cooling my hand for 30mins.  When I first bought the bracelet 3months ago, the lady there had helped me slip it on with the use of a plastic bag, but as it was going down I felt it scraping against both side of my hand so I knew it was going to be difficult to get off.



I think even a thin plastic bag adds a little bulk between the bangle and your hand - every fraction of a mm counts when trying to squeeze on/off a tight bangle! But I know others like the plastic bag method and if it's a bangle not at the absolute highest threshold of pain & injury, I'm sure it works just fine.


----------



## Jade4Me

annetok said:


> My forever bangle has arrived and is home around my wrist!! Phoenix and Ruyi on white and dark green


So pretty - I love it! Congrats!


----------



## Jade4Me

udalrike said:


> Going to wear this pendant today:
> View attachment 3051871





udalrike said:


> You inspired me to change bangles....
> 
> Wearing my Japanese bone dragon bangle (antique) today:
> 
> View attachment 3051933



I've always love that pendant of yours! I've never seen a carved bone bangle and will have to look out for them in whenever I'm in an antique store! It looks lovely with your jade stack!


----------



## Jade4Me

Today's reveal is my newest princess I call Summer! She's grey green with some translucence and a few healed stone lines. I modeled her with Winter, my lighter grey green opaque princess (right side), but I don't stack so Winter came off after the shot.


----------



## Junkenpo

cdtracing said:


> I've been looking at how to measure my hand.  I don't understand the metric system so I get confused easily. lol



Figuring out your ideal size for a bangle is a challenge when you don't have a boutique to run down to to figure things out.  I'm envious of the ladies who have actual jade stores to go to.  

What I've tried is going to somewhere like Forever 21 and trying on the stiff bangles there. The ones that were too big for me gave me the upper range and I went down a few millimeters when I ordered my first bangle.  It wound up being still a little too big, but I loved it and kept it.  

Here are some throwback shots.

My picture:





Seller's pic:






What I've discovered is that my closest fit comes from being just slightly wider than 3 knuckles on one hand.   If your hand is not too meaty and your joints are flexible enough to fold the pinky and thumb together, this is a good way to check the smallest size to fit.   

For me, I can go smaller/closer with a princess or thin width bangle. The bangle pictured is the smallest I am willing to go with a D shape bangle.


----------



## Junkenpo

Jade4Me said:


> Today's reveal is my newest princess I call Summer! She's grey green with some translucence and a few healed stone lines. I modeled her with Winter, my lighter grey green opaque princess (right side), but I don't stack so Winter came off after the shot.



So pretty!  I love this stack.


----------



## crosso

Jade4Me said:


> Today's reveal is my newest princess I call Summer! She's grey green with some translucence and a few healed stone lines. I modeled her with Winter, my lighter grey green opaque princess (right side), but I don't stack so Winter came off after the shot.



Lovely, J4Me! Congrats, it does have nice translucency and I like how the color changes so dramatically in different light - it's like having two bangles in one! 
I love how you named them for seasons, it fits! I also think of my bangles in terms of seasons because of color. Some are all season, but because of how they complement different colors in clothing, there are some I wear much more in fall/winter vs spring/summer. I received one today (that was in compensation of an earlier misunderstanding with a seller) that while light in tone, has a hue that I think will probably go better with fall clothing.  Pics coming -


----------



## crosso

It's reveal day! I finally got my antique apple green ring today and I LOVE it! Thought I would have to get it sized but it fits perfectly!  &#128516; So excited!!


----------



## crosso

Also got this bangle - kind of a pale grey/green with a few bits of honey. I like it, but not wild about it, I think because I am so into brighter true colors in spring/summer. I can see wearing this with fall outfits and this necklace though.


----------



## crosso

crosso said:


> It's reveal day! I finally got my antique apple green ring today and I LOVE it! Thought I would have to get it sized but it fits perfectly!  &#128516; So excited!!



One more pic - don't know why the color looks so washed out in bright sunlight, when I look at it in person, it looks like this:


----------



## cdtracing

Jade4Me said:


> I don't know where you are located (I'm in the U.S.). I've had good luck with this seller.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GENUINE-GRA...E-BRACELET-62MM-ALLUREGEM-79027-/400926004879
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GENUINE-JAD...IUM-GREEN-BROWN-ALLUREGEM-90094-/400926004885



Thanks, Jade4Me!  I live in the US outside of Atlanta, Ga.  I wish I had a jade store close that I could go & try one sizes to find the right fit.  When I measured my hand, I got 9cm for the largest part of my palm which translates to 90 mm according to my husband,  He totally understands the metric system.  When I look at some of the charts, 90 mm would be a 60+ mm bangle.  I guess I can try for an inexpensive bangle to start & see.  I have my father's hands instead of my mother's.  LOL  Large...I wear a size 9 ring on my ring finger.  It's a 10+ if I wear one on my pointer or middle finger.  I'm quite tall as well.   I love the look of the bangles snug on other's wrists but sometimes I have water retention so I don't want one too snug.

Thanks for the link.  I'll check this seller out.  I only want to deal with reputable sellers.  I'm not interested in the imitation Jade.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Thanks 2boys--Princess are my favorite shape to wear. I find them easier to slip on and off and I like the weight and the way they rock on the wrist.
> 
> I "thought" I loved the d shape bangles but realize princess are my favourite to wear too. However I find them more painful to get on and off but the pain is worth it. They are just so elegant and daintier looking
> You have quite the collection JKP and they are all so beauutiful and different.....any colour you want that you currently don't have?


----------



## cdtracing

Jade4Me said:


> It can be so confusing to use the bangle size charts! My first (and unfortunately treated B grade) bangle was bought in person and I had no idea what size it was except that it fit OK. So I kinda worked backwards from my existing bangle and trial & error with smaller bangles to figure out my comfort zone with bangles. But I just found a page that works accurately for my hand. Give it a try!
> 
> https://rosejade1000.wordpress.com/2012/04/11/jade-bangle-size/
> 
> Also, here's what I think is a pretty bangle for a very low price that you can try on for size. But I do tend to favor dark bangles so maybe others won't find it as appealing...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GENUINE-JAD...RK-GREEN-62-4MM-ALLUREGEM-40423-/361305008954



I tend to gravitate to the dark Jade, myself.  I found a grey smoky jade link bracelet that I love.  I'll try to get a good picture of her to show.  She's a vintage bracelet from the early 70's.  I would love to find a Ming's hinge bracelet at a price I could afford.  Ming's work is amazing & so beautiful.  My mother has a friend that has a Ming hinge bracelet & a pearl & jade Ming's ring that is to die for!  She said her husband bought them for her as an anniversary present back in the 40's.  She is never without the ring on her right hand.  It's truly a magnificent piece.  I would love to be able afford one....maybe one day....


----------



## cdtracing

Jade4Me said:


> Today's reveal is my newest princess I call Summer! She's grey green with some translucence and a few healed stone lines. I modeled her with Winter, my lighter grey green opaque princess (right side), but I don't stack so Winter came off after the shot.



Summer is gorgeous & so is Winter.  I think they look great together.  I love to stack & probably will once I have some to stack.  I will wear some of my link bracelets together sometimes.  Where is you find Summer?  Online?  I just love the ethereal quality of Jade!


----------



## cdtracing

Junkenpo said:


> Figuring out your ideal size for a bangle is a challenge when you don't have a boutique to run down to to figure things out.  I'm envious of the ladies who have actual jade stores to go to.
> 
> What I've tried is going to somewhere like Forever 21 and trying on the stiff bangles there. The ones that were too big for me gave me the upper range and I went down a few millimeters when I ordered my first bangle.  It wound up being still a little too big, but I loved it and kept it.
> 
> Here are some throwback shots.
> 
> My picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seller's pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I've discovered is that my closest fit comes from being just slightly wider than 3 knuckles on one hand.   If your hand is not too meaty and your joints are flexible enough to fold the pinky and thumb together, this is a good way to check the smallest size to fit.
> 
> For me, I can go smaller/closer with a princess or thin width bangle. The bangle pictured is the smallest I am willing to go with a D shape bangle.



That's good to know.  I don't have a boutique that sells Jade that I can go to to shop & try on.  I guess it's the same with rings....the wider the ring band, the larger I need to go up in size.  Which do you think is more comfortable to wear, the princess or the D shape?  I like the feminine style of the princess but I like wider bangles too.  I'm going to get a carved on as soon as I find one that speaks to me.


----------



## Junkenpo

2boys_jademommy said:


> You have quite the collection JKP and they are all so beauutiful and different.....any colour you want that you currently don't have?



Thanks!  I actually have a pretty good cross section of colors when I look at my whole collection, so I'm fairly content.  I think an EB in a wide, low D shape would tempt me, as would a deeper lavender thin princess. 

More throwback pics:

Colors


----------



## cdtracing

crosso said:


> It's reveal day! I finally got my antique apple green ring today and I LOVE it! Thought I would have to get it sized but it fits perfectly!  &#128516; So excited!!



Crosso, your ring is lovely!!  I love antique jade rings.  Congratulations!  And even better that you can wear her right away & not have to wait to have it resized!


----------



## cdtracing

crosso said:


> Also got this bangle - kind of a pale grey/green with a few bits of honey. I like it, but not wild about it, I think because I am so into brighter true colors in spring/summer. I can see wearing this with fall outfits and this necklace though.



That's a beautiful bangle & will look awesome with your necklace.  I love that carved pendant.


----------



## Junkenpo

crosso said:


> One more pic - don't know why the color looks so washed out in bright sunlight, when I look at it in person, it looks like this:



Soooo pretty!


----------



## Molly0

Beautiful pics all!!! Wow!!!
I'm totally intrigued by the orange coloured jadeite! Gorgeous & mouth-watering!!!


----------



## cdtracing

udalrike said:


> Designergoods, I must have about 10 jade bangles and about 20 jade pendants.





udalrike said:


> Oh, and I forgot the about 5 jade bracelets that I have.....



Wow!  That's quite a collection!  You should post an update picture of all of them.  What colors do you have & which is your favorite?


----------



## crosso

Thank you, CD and JKP! 
JKP,  your collection is so beautiful!  I love seeing pics of them all together. Makes me want to take all mine out and take some shots,too! Maybe this weekend I will take them out to play if we have pretty weather. &#9786;


----------



## cdtracing

udalrike said:


> Going to wear this pendant today:
> View attachment 3051871



I love your pendant!  Such a pretty shade of lavender!


----------



## cdtracing

Junkenpo said:


> Thanks!  I actually have a pretty good cross section of colors when I look at my whole collection, so I'm fairly content.  I think an EB in a wide, low D shape would tempt me, as would a deeper lavender thin princess.
> 
> More throwback pics:
> 
> Colors



That's an awesome collection!  Your bangles are amazing with such a variety of colors.  I love your multi colored bead necklace.  What length is it?


----------



## annetok

cdtracing said:


> Oh, you Japanese bone dragon bangle is to die for!!!
> 
> That is amazing!!  Did you find it in an antique shop or online, if you don't mind me asking?



Udalrike has so many unique pieces. It's impressive!


----------



## annetok

Jade4Me said:


> Today's reveal is my newest princess I call Summer! She's grey green with some translucence and a few healed stone lines. I modeled her with Winter, my lighter grey green opaque princess (right side), but I don't stack so Winter came off after the shot.



Very smooth and moist looking. Good selections


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> It's reveal day! I finally got my antique apple green ring today and I LOVE it! Thought I would have to get it sized but it fits perfectly!  &#128516; So excited!!


 What a sweet lookig ring! Apple would be perfect name or maybe grape it reminds me if an antique jade ring my grandma used to wear


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Today's reveal is my newest princess I call Summer! She's grey green with some translucence and a few healed stone lines. I modeled her with Winter, my lighter grey green opaque princess (right side), but I don't stack so Winter came off after the shot.



My post disappeared ... Hopefully tho won't be a double post. Just wanted to say summer and winter are gorgeous - now you need to get autumn and spring &#128521;


----------



## cdtracing

Here's a couple of pictures of 2 of my vintage Jade link bracelets.  The multi jade bracelet is very delicate & small with narrow links.  I found it at an antique store locally & just could not pass it up.  It's set in 10K gold.  They were asking $75 for it but I got it for $50.  Took it to my jeweler to make sure it was genuine & it was.

The smoky grey jade bracelet I found in an antique store while my husband & I were on a weekend trip.  It came with a cert & they only wanted $100 for it.  I couldn't let it slip through my fingers so I bought it.


----------



## RedPeony

I love these kinds of link bracelets!


----------



## teagansmum

crosso said:


> The uniqueness of it draws me too. Funny about the mint chocolate chip - it's my favorite flavor! There was a Canadian gal on the thread for quite some time who I miss (Teagansmum, where are you????) who had a bangle she said remined her of the same. It was an unusual and cool bangle!
> If I do buy any more bangles, it will have to be either because they are so different from what I have or because they are the best lavender or apple green I can afford - and as the latter are expensive and I don't expect to have the funds for such a bangle in the vibrancy and translucency that I would like in the foreseeable future,  that leaves reasonably priced, really unique patterned ones that you don't see every day. Of course, every jade is unique, but I really enjoy all the different variations of it. Hence my very varied collection and seeming inability to stop collecting! &#128521;
> This bangle did not have any flaws that I could see in the pics, but I think I will have to ask. I have kept going back to look at it for weeks now, so I don't think it will let me rest until I at least find out more about it.
> Did you jump on Galadriel right away or deliberate over it?


Hi Crosso!! I'm here and check in to see all the beautiful jade you and the ladies are collecting. I"m constantly drooling over all the gorgeous pieces! The bangle you are looking into buying reminds me much of my Karma which is a favorite of mine. I do hope you get this one. She's lovely!! I"ve been busy with my new life but settling in very nicely. I hope to be posting more soon but I do check in to see how everyone is doing.


----------



## AliEng

udalrike said:


> You inspired me to change bangles....
> 
> Wearing my Japanese bone dragon bangle (antique) today:
> 
> View attachment 3051933




Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## aigen22

hello I am new to this thread, since I am always in the Louis Vuitton section. I am not really familiar with jade but I have some jade items that was given to me by husband even before we were married, he said it was all given to him by his Chinese friend... Hope someone knows more about jade can tell me what you think of them by just looking at the pictures
Don't have pictures with all of them yet but I am snapping one soon..
Love all the jade collections you've got all.


----------



## aigen22

Here are the jade items that I got, I want to educate myself and would like to add some more pieces...


----------



## Lots love

aigen22 said:


> View attachment 3052698
> View attachment 3052700
> View attachment 3052702
> View attachment 3052704
> View attachment 3052706
> View attachment 3052709
> View attachment 3052710
> View attachment 3052711
> 
> 
> Here are the jade items that I got, I want to educate myself and would like to add some more pieces...




Very nice pieces that you have there thank you so much for sharing your pieces JJade they're beautiful Ilove tthat the goldfish besides so pretty welcome to the jade topic blog how long have you been wearing your bangle for looks like it's been on there while it's really pretty


----------



## aigen22

Lots love said:


> Very nice pieces that you have there thank you so much for sharing your pieces JJade they're beautiful Ilove tthat the goldfish besides so pretty welcome to the jade topic blog how long have you been wearing your bangle for looks like it's been on there while it's really pretty


 
thank you, love the goldfish too but then never get the chance to wear it.


the one on the right where the 3 bangles where the one I was wearing for a long time, just decided tonight to use the one I am wearing now. 


All other pieces are just taken out from my jewelry box for pictures...


----------



## Lots love

aigen22 said:


> thank you, love the goldfish too but then never get the chance to wear it.
> 
> 
> the one on the right where the 3 bangles where the one I was wearing for a long time, just decided tonight to use the one I am wearing now.
> 
> 
> All other pieces are just taken out from my jewelry box for pictures...




Well they are beautiful thank you for sharing


----------



## aigen22

Lots love said:


> Well they are beautiful thank you for sharing




thank you for your kind words, I appreciate it...


----------



## crosso

teagansmum said:


> Hi Crosso!! I'm here and check in to see all the beautiful jade you and the ladies are collecting. I"m constantly drooling over all the gorgeous pieces! The bangle you are looking into buying reminds me much of my Karma which is a favorite of mine. I do hope you get this one. She's lovely!! I"ve been busy with my new life but settling in very nicely. I hope to be posting more soon but I do check in to see how everyone is doing.



Tea!!! So glad to see you are still checking in now and then and hope you are well!  Truly have missed you,  dear! &#128538;&#128538;&#128538;


----------



## crosso

cdtracing said:


> Here's a couple of pictures of 2 of my vintage Jade link bracelets.  The multi jade bracelet is very delicate & small with narrow links.  I found it at an antique store locally & just could not pass it up.  It's set in 10K gold.  They were asking $75 for it but I got it for $50.  Took it to my jeweler to make sure it was genuine & it was.
> 
> The smoky grey jade bracelet I found in an antique store while my husband & I were on a weekend trip.  It came with a cert & they only wanted $100 for it.  I couldn't let it slip through my fingers so I bought it.



Love those link bracelets, CD! So elegant, good job collecting! &#128521;


----------



## cdtracing

RedPeony said:


> I love these kinds of link bracelets!





crosso said:


> Love those link bracelets, CD! So elegant, good job collecting! &#128521;



Thank you, ladies.  As much as I love & want the bangles, I'm having a tough time finding one that will be large enough to fit over my hand.  I'm worried that by the time I find one to fit over my hand, it's going to be too big on my wrist.  LOL

But I do love the link bracelets & don't have a problem with fit with that style.  I've been looking around for a lavender link & I would love to find a white & darker green link in sort of a mottled pattern.  I'm sure I'll eventually find one.

I do have a couple of carved pendants ordered & will post pictures when they arrive.


----------



## annetok

I was browsing around ebay and saw this seller: http://www.ebay.com/usr/chihirojade?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

I don't know if the bangles are real jade, but the photos remind me of Jojo Jadeite and are mouthwatering! Not that I'll buy. I already have my forever bangle


----------



## Junkenpo

cdtracing said:


> That's an awesome collection!  Your bangles are amazing with such a variety of colors.  I love your multi colored bead necklace.  What length is it?





cdtracing said:


> Here's a couple of pictures of 2 of my vintage Jade link bracelets.



Love those links!  I think the colors are really catchy.  

The bead necklace is actually quite long. I think 48 inches, I can loop it about 3x max. The coin next to the clasp is a quarter (for scale).









aigen22 said:


> Here are the jade items that I got, I want to educate myself and would like to add some more pieces...



You have some really nice pieces, thanks so much for sharing the photos! 



annetok said:


> I was browsing around ebay and saw this seller: http://www.ebay.com/usr/chihirojade?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> 
> I don't know if the bangles are real jade, but the photos remind me of Jojo Jadeite and are mouthwatering! Not that I'll buy. I already have my forever bangle



Your forever bangle is awesome. 

There are some really neat colors on the bangles that seller has.  I like the look of the black/red ones.   From what I understand, "Xiu Jade" is actually a type of serpentine and it looks like some other bangles might be agate.  I also notice that some of the jade is labeled "type A" and some are not, though still labeled natural jade.   I would advise anyone who wants Grade A jadeite jade and not just "jade" from this seller to contact the seller & confirm that the bangle you want is untreated jadeite jade (no color polish, bleach, dye, or injected polymer) .


----------



## annetok

Junkenpo said:


> Love those links!  I think the colors are really catchy.
> 
> The bead necklace is actually quite long. I think 48 inches, I can loop it about 3x max. The coin next to the clasp is a quarter (for scale).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have some really nice pieces, thanks so much for sharing the photos!
> 
> 
> 
> Your forever bangle is awesome.
> 
> There are some really neat colors on the bangles that seller has.  I like the look of the black/red ones.   From what I understand, "Xiu Jade" is actually a type of serpentine and it looks like some other bangles might be agate.  I also notice that some of the jade is labeled "type A" and some are not, though still labeled natural jade.   I would advise anyone who wants Grade A jadeite jade and not just "jade" from this seller to contact the seller & confirm that the bangle you want is untreated jadeite jade (no color polish, bleach, dye, or injected polymer) .



I saw those black / red ones. They look real but I've never seen jade like those...??


----------



## udalrike

So many posts....  Thanks for your comments everyone !!
I will take some new pictures in a few days.

Here are 2 old ones ( my hinged bangle with some lapislazuli and amber and a beautiful leaf pendant with a lavender bracelet):


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Wow Uli the lavender on those jade beads is perfect! I find often lavender leans greyish blue but that is a pure lavender. Very nice.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Annetok your forever bangle is so dreamy! I love the different shades of green in there and its a very good fit on your wrist. May I ask how you know this is your forever bangle? Do you have others and or did this really speak to you......I ask because last Christmas my husband and 2 sons bought me what I thought may be my forever bangle. I love it but for some reason I can't help but want another.....


----------



## udalrike

2boys_jademommy said:


> Wow Uli the lavender on those jade beads is perfect! I find often lavender leans greyish blue but that is a pure lavender. Very nice.




Thank you, 2 boys!!
I think I got it for a very good price too....
Do you have lavender jade?


----------



## annetok

2boys_jademommy said:


> Annetok your forever bangle is so dreamy! I love the different shades of green in there and its a very good fit on your wrist. May I ask how you know this is your forever bangle? Do you have others and or did this really speak to you......I ask because last Christmas my husband and 2 sons bought me what I thought may be my forever bangle. I love it but for some reason I can't help but want another.....



Hi Jademom! I have other bangles but this is the one I've been pining for for months. I told myself it's the bangle that's really "me." It was way beyond my budget, but then the seller gave me a good deal. When it arrived, the fit was so comfortable I didn't want to take it off ever hahaha; thus, my "forever" bangle!


----------



## fanofjadeite

uli, have u been wearing your fish earrings?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Thank you, 2 boys!!
> I think I got it for a very good price too....
> Do you have lavender jade?


 
I do Uli - I have a lavender bangle. It is d shape but it is a slightly bluish grey lavender. I would love either a pure lavender like your beaded bracelet or a slightly pink lavender princess. 
By the way anyone know how long I have to be a memeber before I can post pics? I don't have much compared to most of the memebers here but I do have a few bangles I'd love to share


----------



## udalrike

fanofjadeite said:


> uli, have u been wearing your fish earrings?



Not too often, Fano.....


----------



## udalrike

2boys_jademommy said:


> I do Uli - I have a lavender bangle. It is d shape but it is a slightly bluish grey lavender. I would love either a pure lavender like your beaded bracelet or a slightly pink lavender princess.
> By the way anyone know how long I have to be a memeber before I can post pics? I don't have much compared to most of the memebers here but I do have a few bangles I'd love to share




I don´t remember how long you have to wait (maybe ten days?).
I am looking forward to seeing your bangles, 2 boys!!


----------



## mistikat

So many great pieces!

Would it be possible for people to try to use multi quote - it makes the threads a lot easier to follow and read. And it's really easy. 

For the first post you want to respond to and every subsequent one until the second to last one, choose the small open circle at the bottom right of each post. For the last one, select quote.

Thanks!


----------



## designergoods

Jade4Me said:


> Today's reveal is my newest princess I call Summer! She's grey green with some translucence and a few healed stone lines. I modeled her with Winter, my lighter grey green opaque princess (right side), but I don't stack so Winter came off after the shot.


Summer is the perfect name for your bangle! It is so fresh and bright



crosso said:


> It's reveal day! I finally got my antique apple green ring today and I LOVE it! Thought I would have to get it sized but it fits perfectly!  &#55357;&#56836; So excited!!


Congrats on your ring. It is so elegant...very classy 



Junkenpo said:


> Thanks!  I actually have a pretty good cross section of colors when I look at my whole collection, so I'm fairly content.  I think an EB in a wide, low D shape would tempt me, as would a deeper lavender thin princess.


Your collection is memorizing! I really like your carved bangles and all the colors in  your jade palette.



cdtracing said:


> Here's a couple of pictures of 2 of my vintage Jade link bracelets.  The multi jade bracelet is very delicate & small with narrow links.  I found it at an antique store locally & just could not pass it up.  It's set in 10K gold.  They were asking $75 for it but I got it for $50.  Took it to my jeweler to make sure it was genuine & it was.
> 
> The smoky grey jade bracelet I found in an antique store while my husband & I were on a weekend trip.  It came with a cert & they only wanted $100 for it.  I couldn't let it slip through my fingers so I bought it.


You got some beauties there and fantastic deals! They fit you very well and are beautiful colors on you!



udalrike said:


> So many posts....  Thanks for your comments everyone !!
> I will take some new pictures in a few days.
> 
> Here are 2 old ones ( my hinged bangle with some lapislazuli and amber and a beautiful leaf pendant with a lavender bracelet):
> 
> View attachment 3053020
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3053021



Love your collection and recognize your hinged beauty. Do you wear her  often stacked or by herself? Adore how she is two-tone...like tortoise  shell hue


----------



## udalrike

cdtracing said:


> Thank you, ladies.  As much as I love & want the bangles, I'm having a tough time finding one that will be large enough to fit over my hand.  I'm worried that by the time I find one to fit over my hand, it's going to be too big on my wrist.  LOL
> 
> But I do love the link bracelets & don't have a problem with fit with that style.  I've been looking around for a lavender link & I would love to find a white & darker green link in sort of a mottled pattern.  I'm sure I'll eventually find one.
> 
> I do have a couple of carved pendants ordered & will post pictures when they arrive.



I am sooo curious....



designergoods said:


> Summer is the perfect name for your bangle! It is so fresh and bright
> 
> 
> Congrats on your ring. It is so elegant...very classy
> 
> 
> Your collection is memorizing! I really like your carved bangles and all the colors in  your jade palette.
> 
> 
> You got some beauties there and fantastic deals! They fit you very well and are beautiful colors on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Love your collection and recognize your hinged beauty. Do you wear her  often stacked or by herself? Adore how she is two-tone...like tortoise  shell hue




I ALWAYS wear her stacked. She is from the 1930s ( from France ).


----------



## designergoods

udalrike said:


> I am sooo curious....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ALWAYS wear her stacked. She is from the 1930s ( from France ).


oooohhhh la la she has a great depth to her. If you ever need a hand in wearing some of your pieces, I know just the right person


----------



## Ixorajade

mistikat said:


> So many great pieces!
> 
> Would it be possible for people to try to use multi quote - it makes the threads a lot easier to follow and read. And it's really easy.
> 
> For the first post you want to respond to and every subsequent one until the second to last one, choose the small open circle at the bottom right of each post. For the last one, select quote.
> 
> Thanks!



Thanks for the tips mistikat. ..but I can't find the small open circle.  Is this function limited to certain phones?  I'm using an Android phone


----------



## udalrike

designergoods said:


> oooohhhh la la she has a great depth to her. If you ever need a hand in wearing some of your pieces, I know just the right person




I guess her name begins with a "d" and ends with an "s".....


----------



## designergoods

udalrike said:


> I guess her name begins with a "d" and ends with an "s".....


----------



## cdtracing

Junkenpo said:


> The bead necklace is actually quite long. I think 48 inches, I can loop it about 3x max. The coin next to the clasp is a quarter (for scale)..



That's such an awesome necklace.  It's long enough that you could double it & twist into a torsade.!!


----------



## cdtracing

designergoods said:


> You got some beauties there and fantastic deals! They fit you very well and are beautiful colors on you!
> :



Thank you.  They really are nice & are in great condition.  The grey bracelet shows no sign of wear & the multi color has very minimal signs.  Both clasps are nice & tight.  They're loose enough to move around my my wrist but not so big as to catch on clothes & such.


----------



## cdtracing

udalrike said:


> So many posts....  Thanks for your comments everyone !!
> I will take some new pictures in a few days.
> 
> Here are 2 old ones ( my hinged bangle with some lapislazuli and amber and a beautiful leaf pendant with a lavender bracelet):
> 
> View attachment 3053020
> 
> 
> View attachment 3053021



I love your hinged bangle.  What type of Jade is it?  I love the colors!  And your lavender is beautiful.  From the picture, it looks to be a true lavender color.  How do you like the stretch bead bracelet?  Is it comfortable to wear?


----------



## Molly0

Great pics all!  That lavender is scrumptious, Uli!
I'm still obsessing over orange Jade.  (Never gave it a second look before)
Anyone want to share pics of your orange pieces?
I found this little Happy Buddha, he's resting with my favorite twilly, & I think the "marmalade" color makes him seem extra "Happy"


----------



## Junkenpo

Molly0 said:


> I'm still obsessing over orange Jade.  (Never gave it a second look before)
> Anyone want to share pics of your orange pieces?
> I found this little Happy Buddha, he's resting with my favorite twilly, & I think the "marmalade" color makes him seem extra "Happy"



Love your buddha and your H... great colors together!

here's more pics of my Zuko ring and my Iroh bangle.


----------



## Silver Mom

Molly0 said:


> Great pics all!  That lavender is scrumptious, Uli!
> I'm still obsessing over orange Jade.  (Never gave it a second look before)
> Anyone want to share pics of your orange pieces?
> I found this little Happy Buddha, he's resting with my favorite twilly, & I think the "marmalade" color makes him seem extra "Happy"



My oranges.  I LOVE orange.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silvermom that orangle bangle is so shiny and translucent! I agree with you Molly - I never thought much of orange / red jade but now I kinda want a honey coloured bangle too....Too many colours, too many beautiful pieces and not enough money and wrists to wear them on lol


----------



## cdtracing

Molly0 said:


> Great pics all!  That lavender is scrumptious, Uli!
> I'm still obsessing over orange Jade.  (Never gave it a second look before)
> Anyone want to share pics of your orange pieces?
> I found this little Happy Buddha, he's resting with my favorite twilly, & I think the "marmalade" color makes him seem extra "Happy"





Junkenpo said:


> Love your buddha and your H... great colors together!
> 
> here's more pics of my Zuko ring and my Iroh bangle.





Silver Mom said:


> My oranges.  I LOVE orange.



Oh, your orange jade pieces are lovely, ladies!!  Just too beautiful for words.  I just love how bright & cheerful the colors are!


----------



## Molly0

Junkenpo said:


> Love your buddha and your H... great colors together!
> 
> here's more pics of my Zuko ring and my Iroh bangle.






Silver Mom said:


> My oranges.  I LOVE orange.



OMG!!!  How could I have not noticed how incredibly beautiful these were before now?!?

Thanks for sharing!

I'm drooling over here!


----------



## Silver Mom

: )


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Silvermom that orangle bangle is so shiny and translucent! I agree with you Molly - I never thought much of orange / red jade but now I kinda want a honey coloured bangle too....Too many colours, too many beautiful pieces and not enough money and wrists to wear them on lol





cdtracing said:


> Oh, your orange jade pieces are lovely, ladies!!  Just too beautiful for words.  I just love how bright & cheerful the colors are!





Molly0 said:


> OMG!!!  How could I have not noticed how incredibly beautiful these were before now?!?
> 
> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> I'm drooling over here!



Thank you ladies for your kind compliments.  I have always loved red/orange jade and am so grateful that I was able to get some.  The most exciting part of getting a jade is the hunt.  Thank you also for sharing all your beautiful pieces with me too.  We are all so blessed.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

RedPeony said:


> You got punched???? What the???? Hit those baddies with a raw jade rock. &#128544;



Lol!!! that would hurt so bad!!! I know how tough jade is!! I wish I could have!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

I love your dark green bangle that has the dot of white...ooh!! Love it!! I love jade like this....lots of character!!...well, then again I love all jade....I wish someone would just GIVE me some jade!!! U got quite a bit...LUCKY!!!!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Ooh!!! I like that dark green....I gave my dark green away as a gift...I LOVE dealing with Dorothy of Allure Gems!!!! Once I bought so much jade she gave me a free bangle...twice  she also replaced a bangle that never came...damn mail!!!! I LOVE this bangle!!!! I want!!!


----------



## designergoods

Oh my! I just dont enough budget for all the colors I would love to have in jade - including ORANGE!


----------



## Silver Mom

Molly0 said:


> Great pics all!  That lavender is scrumptious, Uli!
> I'm still obsessing over orange Jade.  (Never gave it a second look before)
> Anyone want to share pics of your orange pieces?
> I found this little Happy Buddha, he's resting with my favorite twilly, & I think the "marmalade" color makes him seem extra "Happy"



Here is my other set  of jade but this set is more on the red side.  The bangle is the same one I posted before as an orange jade.  The ring, earring and pendant are more on the red side.  I think the bangle is a mix of red and orange so it could go with either set.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

BEAUTIFUL!!!!! I be lovin thinner bangles around this size!! Love the colors!!
And I also do not stack....the chime when they hit scares the crappy outta me...all I think of is MICRO CRACKS!!!!!...I wear a gold I'd bracelet with my bangle on my right wrist..I wear one on each wrist AT.ALL.TIMES....Lol!!!!!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> Here is my other set  of jade but this set is more on the red side.  The bangle is the same one I posted before as an orange jade.  The ring, earring and pendant are more on the red side.  I think the bangle is a mix of red and orange so it could go with either set.



This set is beautiful too! Like you said it is redder and it looks darker and not as translucent. More depth in the colour. Very nice


----------



## Silver Mom

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!!! I be lovin thinner bangles around this size!! Love the colors!!
> And I also do not stack....the chime when they hit scares the crappy outta me...all I think of is MICRO CRACKS!!!!!...I wear a gold I'd bracelet with my bangle on my right wrist..I wear one on each wrist AT.ALL.TIMES....Lol!!!!!!


It scares the crap out of me too.  I think EXACTLY like you.  I would love to stack but can't bear it if anything got damaged.


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> This set is beautiful too! Like you said it is redder and it looks darker and not as translucent. More depth in the colour. Very nice


Thank you 2 boys.  Isn't it amazing the range of colors that jade has.  I  am always amazed.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> Thank you 2 boys.  Isn't it amazing the range of colors that jade has.  I  am always amazed.



I'm amazed too!


----------



## mistikat

Ixorajade said:


> Thanks for the tips mistikat. ..but I can't find the small open circle.  Is this function limited to certain phones?  I'm using an Android phone



I checked on my son's Android phone. If you use the desktop version (it's a toggle at the very bottom of the screen) then yes, you should see the full computer version with the small open circle.


----------



## Molly0

Silver Mom said:


> Here is my other set  of jade but this set is more on the red side.  The bangle is the same one I posted before as an orange jade.  The ring, earring and pendant are more on the red side.  I think the bangle is a mix of red and orange so it could go with either set.



Stunning!!!   I love the contrast of the warm colored jade with the coolness of the white metal!
Modeling pic please of the beautiful ring with the diamonds!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!!! I be lovin thinner bangles around this size!! Love the colors!!
> And I also do not stack....the chime when they hit scares the crappy outta me...all I think of is MICRO CRACKS!!!!!...I wear a gold I'd bracelet with my bangle on my right wrist..I wear one on each wrist AT.ALL.TIMES....Lol!!!!!!



I don't stack jade either. The sound it makes when they hit freaks me out. I can't even wear one on each wrist because I will bang them together still. Love the look of stacking though


----------



## Silver Mom

Molly0 said:


> Stunning!!!   I love the contrast of the warm colored jade with the coolness of the white metal!
> Modeling pic please of the beautiful ring with the diamonds!


OK Molly but I will model it later.  Thank you so much.  Today is too busy to take out the camera.  Happy 4th to you all.


----------



## aigen22

Junkenpo said:


> Love your buddha and your H... great colors together!
> 
> here's more pics of my Zuko ring and my Iroh bangle.



heheh quite new to jade, your orange ring is beautiful...



Silver Mom said:


> My oranges.  I LOVE orange.



that orange bangle is lovely, wish I know how to buy jade, so at least I would know I got a deal or a dude...


----------



## aigen22

Silver Mom said:


> Here is my other set  of jade but this set is more on the red side.  The bangle is the same one I posted before as an orange jade.  The ring, earring and pendant are more on the red side.  I think the bangle is a mix of red and orange so it could go with either set.



I am usually just the green and white combi, but the set is beautiful...


----------



## Silver Mom

aigen22 said:


> heheh quite new to jade, your orange ring is beautiful...
> 
> 
> 
> that orange bangle is lovely, wish I know how to buy jade, so at least I would know I got a deal or a dude...





aigen22 said:


> I am usually just the green and white combi, but the set is beautiful...



It is so easy to be fooled.  I have been in the past.  I think the safest way to not get fooled is to get a certification from a reputable source.  Sometimes even the experts are fooled so don't feel bad.  

I know what you mean.  I did not even know that there are so many different colors of jade.  It was a pleasant surprise for me to find out that there are so many different colors.


----------



## aigen22

Does anybody know any reputable jade sellers in ebay? Don't think we have any close stores that sells jade around so my closest bit to find one is ebay.


----------



## Junkenpo

aigen22 said:


> Does anybody know any reputable jade sellers in ebay? Don't think we have any close stores that sells jade around so my closest bit to find one is ebay.



You can scan through this feedback thread about various sellers we've had experience with.


----------



## cdtracing

Silver Mom said:


> Here is my other set  of jade but this set is more on the red side.  The bangle is the same one I posted before as an orange jade.  The ring, earring and pendant are more on the red side.  I think the bangle is a mix of red and orange so it could go with either set.



Those are lovely!!  I especially love the  carved pendant!  It's gorgeous!!  It has a special aura that just draws me to it!!


----------



## Junkenpo

I think Silver Mom has some of the nicest sets. 


Was anyone looking for black jade/hinged bangle?   This one is too big for me, but I think it's really pretty. I asked and seller measured with a measuring tape to the inner diameter being approx. 2.25" or about a 6.75" circumference.

I've never purchased from this seller, so make sure to do due diligence & ask about treatments, etc. as the seller does not offer returns.


----------



## Silver Mom

Molly0 said:


> Stunning!!!   I love the contrast of the warm colored jade with the coolness of the white metal!
> Modeling pic please of the beautiful ring with the diamonds!


Hey Molly.  Sorry this took so long but I had to make a BBQ tonight for the family so didn't have time to take out the camera to snap some pictures for you.  Now that the family has gone home, LOL, I looked through old pictures that I had and found this picture that shows the ring up better than the picture I previously posted. As it is very late and there is no sunlight left I hope this will suffice.  Thank you so much for your patience and hope you had a great 4th of July.   : )


----------



## Silver Mom

cdtracing said:


> Those are lovely!!  I especially love the  carved pendant!  It's gorgeous!!  It has a special aura that just draws me to it!!


Thank you cdtracing.  I got the pendant from Mason Kay.  They have really beautiful jades.


----------



## udalrike

SilverMom, I ADORE your donut earrings!!!!! WOW!!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silvermom your ring is stunning! The design is simple but unique and modern. That orange is so cheery and bright.


----------



## aigen22

saw this one too...


----------



## MingRui

It came and he didn't even try to ask me to wait! lol!! It is so pretty! I DOES have a little translucence (crosso, another poster was right. You have a great eye!) that I couldn't get in a photo.

















I'm so sad that it is too big for me. If I shake my hand with much force it can easily slip off. I am still so in love with it! I have a wooden bangle my father made me years ago and I put on with it as 'insurance'. I pushed them both up to the center of my forearm and I think that is where it will live.

ETA it was ordered from Suzanne on Ebay the 26th and arrived (nicely packaged) on the 3rd. She included a cute 'jade' frog hanging charm with it. I would order happily from Suzanne again.


----------



## crosso

MingRui said:


> It came and he didn't even try to ask me to wait! lol!! It is so pretty! I DOES have a little translucence (crosso, another poster was right. You have a great eye!) that I couldn't get in a photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sad that it is too big for me. If I shake my hand with much force it can easily slip off. I am still so in love with it! I have a wooden bangle my father made me years ago and I put on with it as 'insurance'. I pushed them both up to the center of my forearm and I think that is where it will live.



Yay!!!! It is really pretty! It looks beautiful on you! Your wooden bangle is also so pretty and how special that it was made just for you by your father. It's too bad about the size, but they do look nice together and now you will know to look for a little smaller size for your next bangle &#128521; - because if you're anything like the rest of us here, you probably will at least look for another at some point! (Thank you for the compliment &#9786


----------



## Ixorajade

Wow...The thread is filled with orangey goodness! Haven't thot of getting an orange jade but now hmmmmm....&#128521;

Congrats on the new bangle Mingrui! Wood goes really well with jade


----------



## Ixorajade

Did anyone get painful wrists from wearing a bangle to bed? I wore this princess bangle to bed last week and woke up with a painful wrist!  Visited my acupuncturist today and she attributed it to an inflammed ligament and too much thumb movements on the phone.  And not the bangle hee


----------



## Lots love

Ixorajade said:


> Did anyone get painful wrists from wearing a bangle to bed? I wore this princess bangle to bed last week and woke up with a painful wrist!  Visited my acupuncturist today and she attributed it to an inflammed ligament and too much thumb movements on the phone.  And not the bangle hee




I never heard of bangle causing pain unless it's to big on you most bangles stay stuck on your arm special if u push them up they stay in place on your skin really never move I find mine stay in place exactly where it was the night before   I hope your wrist gets better soon [emoji259][emoji259]


----------



## Silver Mom

udalrike said:


> SilverMom, I ADORE your donut earrings!!!!! WOW!!!





2boys_jademommy said:


> Silvermom your ring is stunning! The design is simple but unique and modern. That orange is so cheery and bright.



Thanks Uli and 2boys, I got these from my jeweler Alice. I really like the red/orange jade too.  Have a great weekend.


----------



## Silver Mom

aigen22 said:


> View attachment 3054055
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saw this one too...


I REALLY love this ear ring.  Are you getting it cos it is STUNNING! LOVE IT!


----------



## Molly0

Silver Mom said:


> Hey Molly.  Sorry this took so long but I had to make a BBQ tonight for the family so didn't have time to take out the camera to snap some pictures for you.  Now that the family has gone home, LOL, I looked through old pictures that I had and found this picture that shows the ring up better than the picture I previously posted. As it is very late and there is no sunlight left I hope this will suffice.  Thank you so much for your patience and hope you had a great 4th of July.   : )



Wowza!!!   Breathtaking!  Thanks for sharing Silvermom!



aigen22 said:


> View attachment 3054055
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saw this one too...



So pretty & peaceful!



MingRui said:


> It came and he didn't even try to ask me to wait! lol!! It is so pretty! I DOES have a little translucence (crosso, another poster was right. You have a great eye!) that I couldn't get in a photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sad that it is too big for me. If I shake my hand with much force it can easily slip off. I am still so in love with it! I have a wooden bangle my father made me years ago and I put on with it as 'insurance'. I pushed them both up to the center of my forearm and I think that is where it will live.
> 
> ETA it was ordered from Suzanne on Ebay the 26th and arrived (nicely packaged) on the 3rd. She included a cute 'jade' frog hanging charm with it. I would order happily from Suzanne again.



Congrats!  Enjoy!  I love Suzanne's Corner too!


----------



## Silver Mom

MingRui said:


> It came and he didn't even try to ask me to wait! lol!! It is so pretty! I DOES have a little translucence (crosso, another poster was right. You have a great eye!) that I couldn't get in a photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sad that it is too big for me. If I shake my hand with much force it can easily slip off. I am still so in love with it! I have a wooden bangle my father made me years ago and I put on with it as 'insurance'. I pushed them both up to the center of my forearm and I think that is where it will live.
> 
> ETA it was ordered from Suzanne on Ebay the 26th and arrived (nicely packaged) on the 3rd. She included a cute 'jade' frog hanging charm with it. I would order happily from Suzanne again.


This is very pretty!  So happy for you.


----------



## Lots love

[emoji146]midnight in all her glory [emoji292][emoji294]&#65039;[emoji93][emoji293]


----------



## Silver Mom

Ixorajade said:


> Did anyone get painful wrists from wearing a bangle to bed? I wore this princess bangle to bed last week and woke up with a painful wrist!  Visited my acupuncturist today and she attributed it to an inflammed ligament and too much thumb movements on the phone.  And not the bangle hee


LOL  Can never blame the jade.  LOL


----------



## Ixorajade

Thanks Lots love. You r right! This bangle is a little too big for me.  Borrowed from my mom!

Silver Mom, hee...yes no fault of the jade! Lol


----------



## Lots love

Ixorajade said:


> Thanks Lots love. You r right! This bangle is a little too big for me.  Borrowed from my mom!
> 
> Silver Mom, hee...yes no fault of the jade! Lol




I can understand why you wear I would too try on your other hand we all have one hand that's bigger then the other thank you for your nice words  [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> Thanks Uli and 2boys, I got these from my jeweler Alice. I really like the red/orange jade too.  Have a great weekend.



Thanks Silvermom.
Are you in the States ? I'm Toronto ( Canada) and the weather is just perfect today  You and all the other Jadies here have a wonderful weekend too! &#128522;


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thanks Silvermom.
> Are you in the States ? I'm Toronto ( Canada) and the weather is just perfect today  You and all the other Jadies here have a wonderful weekend too! &#128522;


Whoops LOL.  Guilty......from the States.  LOL......... I keep thinking everyone here is from the States.  You guys are so lucky, Canada is ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!  Since the weather is perfect you all go out and show off your beautiful jades.


----------



## Junkenpo

Ixorajade said:


> Did anyone get painful wrists from wearing a bangle to bed? I wore this princess bangle to bed last week and woke up with a painful wrist!  Visited my acupuncturist today and she attributed it to an inflammed ligament and too much thumb movements on the phone.  And not the bangle hee



A couple years ago, I forced my smallest D shape onto my right wrist and when I tried to take it off later that same day I couldn't get it back over my  knuckles. I was stuck wearing it for almost a month until I finally got it off.  I had to ice my hand till it was numb, slather it with lotion and use the edge of a dresser as leverage to hold the bangle in place.  I think I pinched some nerves getting it off because I was unable to wear a bangle on that side for a few weeks without setting off some pins & needles feelings. 

But aside from that, I'm okay.  I always wear at least one bangle on each wrist during the day and to sleep. I'll swap out the one on the left, but the one on the right is permanent.


----------



## aigen22

Silver Mom said:


> I REALLY love this ear ring.  Are you getting it cos it is STUNNING! LOVE IT!




Oops didn't express myself right, I saw this one in my jade collection and forgot to share. Thanks silver mom, your collection is to die for...


----------



## aigen22

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3054213
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji146]midnight in all her glory [emoji292][emoji294]&#65039;[emoji93][emoji293]




Stunning... I really have to start adding some colors in mine...


----------



## Silver Mom

aigen22 said:


> Oops didn't express myself right, I saw this one in my jade collection and forgot to share. Thanks silver mom, your collection is to die for...


And so is yours.  : )


----------



## Lots love

Junkenpo said:


> A couple years ago, I forced my smallest D shape onto my right wrist and when I tried to take it off later that same day I couldn't get it back over my  knuckles. I was stuck wearing it for almost a month until I finally got it off.  I had to ice my hand till it was numb, slather it with lotion and use the edge of a dresser as leverage to hold the bangle in place.  I think I pinched some nerves getting it off because I was unable to wear a bangle on that side for a few weeks without setting off some pins & needles feelings.
> 
> 
> 
> But aside from that, I'm okay.  I always wear at least one bangle on each wrist during the day and to sleep. I'll swap out the one on the left, but the one on the right is permanent.




Love to see your bangles please share


----------



## aigen22

Silver Mom said:


> And so is yours.  : )




Heheh, yes it is mine...


----------



## crosso

Second knotting project nearly done, just waiting on the gold clasp to arrive. This one did not go as smoothly. The beads from 3jade are just not as fine as the first set I did and the bead hole size varied a bit, so I had to double knot between beads and I don't have the technique down. Maybe I'll give this one another go someday, but these are the least worn of my beads,  so think I'll probably just let it be.


----------



## Junkenpo

Nice cross!  You make me want to learn how to knot....


----------



## crosso

Junkenpo said:


> Nice cross!  You make me want to learn how to knot....



Thanks,  JKP!  Happy 4th! Two down, one to go. I'm also going to re-do these onyx beads with a gold bead on either side of the carved one and a gold clasp. The little green jade spacers just didn't do it for me. Obviously I'll reknot them with black silk, I just temporarily strung them to see how I'd like the gold and test length. It's a bit tedious, but kind of relaxing too, because I don't think of much else when knotting, I just kind of zone out, like with knitting.


----------



## crosso

Took some collection shots today to share. These are the jades -
First are shades of green and spots, then dark colors, two whites ( mostly, one has a touch of green), two grade b bangles and lastly the carved ones.


----------



## crosso

And some non-jade but interesting bangles, first agates. Second pic is of ivory, maw sit sit,  lapis and what I was told was albite moonstone, but I really don't know for sure.


----------



## Silver Mom

crosso said:


> Took some collection shots today to share. These are the jades -
> First are shades of green and spots, then dark colors, two whites ( mostly, one has a touch of green), two grade b bangles and lastly the carved ones.


Wow Crosso, Gorgeous collection!


----------



## teagansmum

Wow Crosso dear, you're collection has grown so much!! Beautiful. All you ladies have gotten me back into buying jade. Today I found a jade beaded bracelet at the thrift shop for $10 and absolutely love it! Here are some photos of the bracelet with my princess and my lavender green d-shaped bangle that I wear often.










This is Faith and Purity the two bangles that gave me strength during my illness at Christmas time. I wore them not stop for 5 months and they felt as if they had so much energy together.


----------



## crosso

Silver Mom said:


> Wow Crosso, Gorgeous collection!



Thanks, Silver Mom! Nothing like the stunning quality of yours, but it's varied at least and I never have naked wrists, lol!


----------



## crosso

teagansmum said:


> Wow Crosso dear, you're collection has grown so much!! Beautiful. All you ladies have gotten me back into buying jade. Today I found a jade beaded bracelet at the thrift shop for $10 and absolutely love it! Here are some photos of the bracelet with my princess and my lavender green d-shaped bangle that I wear often.



Ooooooh! I love that and they look amazing together!
Yes, my collection has grown a bit too much. Perhaps one day I will sell some of those that I don't wear much, but I do enjoy how different they all are!


----------



## teagansmum

crosso said:


> Ooooooh! I love that and they look amazing together!
> Yes, my collection has grown a bit too much. Perhaps one day I will sell some of those that I don't wear much, but I do enjoy how different they all are!



Never to many, but I understand the feeling. I wish I had more wrists! I had to let some go myself as they were just sitting in the drawer collecting dust and I seem to stick to wearing the same ones more often.


----------



## Silver Mom

crosso said:


> Thanks, Silver Mom! Nothing like the stunning quality of yours, but it's varied at least and I never have naked wrists, lol!


Nope, you are wrong.  Everyone here has beautiful things, and these jades are lucky indeed to be loved by their owners.  No naked wrist for anyone here.  LOL


----------



## Silver Mom

teagansmum said:


> Wow Crosso dear, you're collection has grown so much!! Beautiful. All you ladies have gotten me back into buying jade. Today I found a jade beaded bracelet at the thrift shop for $10 and absolutely love it! Here are some photos of the bracelet with my princess and my lavender green d-shaped bangle that I wear often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Faith and Purity the two bangles that gave me strength during my illness at Christmas time. I wore them not stop for 5 months and they felt as if they had so much energy together.


OOOO nice.


----------



## crosso

Love Faith and Purity, too, Tea! They are both strong and powerful looking bangles in a completely different, yet complementary way. It is so nice to see you back!!


----------



## crosso

Silver Mom said:


> Nope, you are wrong.  Everyone here has beautiful things, and these jades are lucky indeed to be loved by their owners.  No naked wrist for anyone here.  LOL



You are right - part of the fun of these threads is seeing everyone else's jades and all the different colors, textures and shapes of this beautiful stone. We are all so lucky to be able to indulge our passion for it and share it!


----------



## cdtracing

Silver Mom said:


> Thank you cdtracing.  I got the pendant from Mason Kay.  They have really beautiful jades.



I've gone to his website but the catalog pages are not available.  I've sent an email requesting a retailer in my area.  From what I did see on the site, he has some beautiful pieces.  Didn't see any prices, tho.


----------



## cdtracing

teagansmum said:


> Wow Crosso dear, you're collection has grown so much!! Beautiful. All you ladies have gotten me back into buying jade. Today I found a jade beaded bracelet at the thrift shop for $10 and absolutely love it! Here are some photos of the bracelet with my princess and my lavender green d-shaped bangle that I wear often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Faith and Purity the two bangles that gave me strength during my illness at Christmas time. I wore them not stop for 5 months and they felt as if they had so much energy together.



Your bracelets are gorgeous!  And such a variety!!  I hope to, one day, have such a wonderful collection as so many of you ladies!


----------



## aigen22

cdtracing said:


> I've gone to his website but the catalog pages are not available.  I've sent an email requesting a retailer in my area.  From what I did see on the site, he has some beautiful pieces.  Didn't see any prices, tho.




I went there too, I have the same luck as you...


----------



## Molly0

Crosso, what an amazing collection!  All of them beautiful!  For some reason, I woke up this morning thinking of your Koi Kiss!  How nice to catch a glimpse of her again!

Teagansmom, great to "see" you!  In the last of your pics, the spinach looking wide bangle is a beauty!!!  Is it new?


----------



## Lots love

aigen22 said:


> Stunning... I really have to start adding some colors in mine...




Thank you so much [emoji11]yes Jade is very addictive [emoji23][emoji23] I love to collect different colors they are so beautiful stone you can never get tired off either. I love to look at mine even now I don't wear them all its nice just to be able to hold and look at them [emoji257][emoji259]


----------



## designergoods

Lots love said:


> Thank you so much [emoji11]yes Jade is very addictive [emoji23][emoji23] I love to collect different colors they are so beautiful stone you can never get tired off either. I love to look at mine even now I don't wear them all its nice just to be able to hold and look at them [emoji257][emoji259]


I totally agree! I was just gifted a white icy looking jade bangle. WAY too big for me at 66mm but I love to look and hold her. She is stunning and so shimmery.


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> I totally agree! I was just gifted a white icy looking jade bangle. WAY too big for me at 66mm but I love to look and hold her. She is stunning and so shimmery.




She sounds so beautiful thank you


----------



## designergoods

crosso said:


> Second knotting project nearly done, just waiting on the gold clasp to arrive. This one did not go as smoothly. The beads from 3jade are just not as fine as the first set I did and the bead hole size varied a bit, so I had to double knot between beads and I don't have the technique down. Maybe I'll give this one another go someday, but these are the least worn of my beads,  so think I'll probably just let it be.


Fantastic job! Looks professional to me. You should be proud of your work


----------



## designergoods

crosso said:


> Took some collection shots today to share. These are the jades -
> First are shades of green and spots, then dark colors, two whites ( mostly, one has a touch of green), two grade b bangles and lastly the carved ones.


WOW Crosso, I didnt realize how large your beautiful jade collection is! They are all so pretty and I find myself drawn towards your darker jade bangles and carved ones. Looks like you have more D-shape ones in your collection. Gorgeous!


----------



## designergoods

Lots love said:


> She sounds so beautiful thank you


I will take pics and post them of her


----------



## designergoods

teagansmum said:


> Wow Crosso dear, you're collection has grown so much!! Beautiful. All you ladies have gotten me back into buying jade. Today I found a jade beaded bracelet at the thrift shop for $10 and absolutely love it! Here are some photos of the bracelet with my princess and my lavender green d-shaped bangle that I wear often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Faith and Purity the two bangles that gave me strength during my illness at Christmas time. I wore them not stop for 5 months and they felt as if they had so much energy together.


Staggering colors in  your jade collection! Adore your lavender and interesting story with the increased energy with Purity and Faith (love the names). Thank you for sharing your beauties


----------



## teagansmum

Hello Molly! Wonderful to see you too and loving all your Jade beauties! I see so many new ladies sharing beautiful Jade and stories too and I so enjoy everyone's posts. &#10084;&#65039; Thank you for the compliment on my wide bangle. Thr bangle in the last photo is faith, which I purchased around Christmas time.I've still been buying here and there. The addiction never ends. &#128563;&#128522;  big thank you to all the ladies who complimented and to all the ladies posting beautiful Jade.


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi tea!  I love seeing your avatar every time you post!


----------



## annetok

Tonight's stack... Bali, my carved jade bangle, and Stripes, my carnelian princess bangle. Don't know much about agates, but the carnelian doesn't seem to have any air bubbles in it, so it might be real stone haha


----------



## aigen22

Junkenpo said:


> You can scan through this feedback thread about various sellers we've had experience with.



thank you so much for your help...


----------



## crosso

Thank you, DG! Yes, I've gotten a bit carried away with jade! Seems the greens and spotted bangles are a little washed out in that pic, but it was hard to get them all in. Collection shots seldom do the jade justice. I'm very partial to my carved bangles - I find the meaning behind the carvings so interesting.  I love princess bangles, too, just don't seem to find as many that appeal to me in terms of color.&#128533;


----------



## Ixorajade

Crosso...wow wow wow! Your collection is impressive! Even if you wear 2 different ones each day. ..it'll take u 2 weeks to go thru your bangles?  Really nice to have such a large collection


----------



## aigen22

annetok said:


> Tonight's stack... Bali, my carved jade bangle, and Stripes, my carnelian princess bangle. Don't know much about agates, but the carnelian doesn't seem to have any air bubbles in it, so it might be real stone haha



lovely stack, may I know what is the carvings in your beautiful jade?


----------



## annetok

aigen22 said:


> lovely stack, may I know what is the carvings in your beautiful jade?



Thank you, Aigen, the carvings are phoenix and ruyi Bali is my favorite bangle of all


----------



## aigen22

annetok said:


> Thank you, Aigen, the carvings are phoenix and ruyi Bali is my favorite bangle of all



annetok, I am looking for something new in my jade collection, I am  eyeing a pixiu carved jade bangle, what is your taught about it?


----------



## aigen22

this is the pixiu carved bangle... What you all guys think?


----------



## annetok

aigen22 said:


> View attachment 3055053
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the pixiu carved bangle... What you all guys think?



It looks like grade B dyed jade stone. I would suggest going for grade A, undyed untreated, so that the stone is safer for your skin and also more durable.  I often see either a dragon, flowers, phoenix or ruyi carved in jade bangles, so your idea of getting a Pixiu one would be unique, I think. The Pixiu is said to protect and bring wealth to his wearer


----------



## aigen22

annetok said:


> It looks like grade B dyed jade stone. I would suggest going for grade A, undyed untreated, so that the stone is safer for your skin and also more durable.  I often see either a dragon, flowers, phoenix or ruyi carved in jade bangles, so your idea of getting a Pixiu one would be unique, I think. The Pixiu is said to protect and bring wealth to his wearer



Oh sorry, it might be from how I took the picture. The seller said it is grade A and has certificate...

I will post a clearer one when everything will be set for the sale.


----------



## crosso

aigen22 said:


> Oh sorry, it might be from how I took the picture. The seller said it is grade A and has certificate...
> 
> I will post a clearer one when everything will be set for the sale.



Yes, this is grade A. I know this seller and am 100% confident her jades,are grade a.


----------



## aigen22

crosso said:


> Yes, this is grade A. I know this seller and am 100% confident her jades,are grade a.



thanks crosso, she sent me more pictures and I am loving the bangle more and more.

Huge and heavy for a whopping 111 g though. I don't know if that would be too heavy for me. What do you think of it's weight?


----------



## aigen22

annetok, I went and search what pixiu means, and yes it is about attracting wealth and warding off evil... I kind of like that, heheh


----------



## Molly0

aigen22 said:


> View attachment 3055053
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the pixiu carved bangle... What you all guys think?



Love that bangle!  I think it's a dream!
Very sure it's grade A.


----------



## aigen22

Thanks MollyO...


----------



## aigen22

here are more pictures of this beauty...


----------



## crosso

aigen22 said:


> thanks crosso, she sent me more pictures and I am loving the bangle more and more.
> 
> Huge and heavy for a whopping 111 g though. I don't know if that would be too heavy for me. What do you think of it's weight?



I've admired that bangle many times, I think it is absolutely gorgeous. If you are thinking of it as a "forever " bangle I think it might be a bit heavy,  but otherwise fine.


----------



## aigen22

It would really be a great addition, if it would not be too heavy, It would be my forever bangle. 

I will try to use it daily, will see. I just love the colors... so stunning


----------



## Molly0

Today I am wearing my very simple Guatemalan Lilac Jadeite pendant on white gold chain. I was reading how Mary Lou Ridinger (who was instrumental in rediscovering the Jade trade in Guatamala) discovered this  color in only one particular quarry in Guatamala & brought it to the world in November of 1998. It reminds me of my daughter since she came to the world in November of  1998 too!


----------



## Lots love

Silver Mom said:


> Hey Molly.  Sorry this took so long but I had to make a BBQ tonight for the family so didn't have time to take out the camera to snap some pictures for you.  Now that the family has gone home, LOL, I looked through old pictures that I had and found this picture that shows the ring up better than the picture I previously posted. As it is very late and there is no sunlight left I hope this will suffice.  Thank you so much for your patience and hope you had a great 4th of July.   : )




It is so fantastically beautiful I love it beautiful I love the whole set on my gosh your  so lucky they're beautiful thank you for sharing the picture with us[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## aigen22

Thanks for sharing Molly, simple yet classic pendant... Really love the lavender jade color...


----------



## crosso

Molly0 said:


> Today I am wearing my very simple Guatemalan Lilac Jadeite pendant on white gold chain. I was reading how Mary Lou Ridinger (who was instrumental in rediscovering the Jade trade in Guatamala) discovered this  color in only one particular quarry in Guatamala & brought it to the world in November of 1998. It reminds me of my daughter since she came to the world in November of  1998 too!



So pretty and feminine!


----------



## Pinkiemom

Hello everyone! I love seeing all of your pretty Jade collection! I just got a Jade bangle which I asked a friend to buy it for me from Singapore. I love it however it's too big! It fits like the middle of my arm and too scared that it might slipped off my arm and breaks it. Any idea if I can have it resize? Thanks!


----------



## crosso

Last knotting project done! (Also awaiting it's clasp, though). I SG tested the carved focal bead when I had this apart and was pleasantly surprised to find that it really is black jade even though all the other beads are onyx.


----------



## Silver Mom

Lots love said:


> It is so fantastically beautiful I love it beautiful I love the whole set on my gosh your  so lucky they're beautiful thank you for sharing the picture with us[emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you Lots.  You too have amazing bangles too.  We are all so lucky.  Thank you for always sharing too.


----------



## Silver Mom

crosso said:


> Last knotting project done! (Also awaiting it's clasp, though). I SG tested the carved focal bead when I had this apart and was pleasantly surprised to find that it really is black jade even though all the other beads are onyx.


So beautiful. Love your knotting skills.  You are amazing!


----------



## Silver Mom

Molly0 said:


> Today I am wearing my very simple Guatemalan Lilac Jadeite pendant on white gold chain. I was reading how Mary Lou Ridinger (who was instrumental in rediscovering the Jade trade in Guatamala) discovered this  color in only one particular quarry in Guatamala & brought it to the world in November of 1998. It reminds me of my daughter since she came to the world in November of  1998 too!


How lucky to have something this beautiful to remind you of such a special occasion.


----------



## Silver Mom

aigen22 said:


> View attachment 3055053
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the pixiu carved bangle... What you all guys think?


Lovely Lovely Lovely!


----------



## Molly0

aigen22 said:


> Thanks for sharing Molly, simple yet classic pendant... Really love the lavender jade color...


Thankyou!



crosso said:


> So pretty and feminine!


Thanks!  Yep that sounds like my girl!



crosso said:


> Last knotting project done! (Also awaiting it's clasp, though). I SG tested the carved focal bead when I had this apart and was pleasantly surprised to find that it really is black jade even though all the other beads are onyx.


Nice job!  Maybe you should hang out your sign?


----------



## Molly0

Silver Mom said:


> How lucky to have something this beautiful to remind you of such a special occasion.



I am lucky!   you're right, Silvermom, we are all lucky!


----------



## zipcount

Aigen, if it was smaller size I would have gotten it.  It is simply too big for me.  If it is your size go for it, I love the color and carving.


----------



## Junkenpo

I love black jade.   That carved bead is awesome.

Here's my carved black, Ope`ape`a with Leaf - it's my most translucent bangle, but tons of stone lines and cracks.  Still chimes, though.


----------



## crosso

What do you ladies think of this one? I am strongly thinking of buying this, but it is expensive for me. The only one I would have paid more for is my "La Vie en Rose" bangle from DT. I have not heard back from seller of the other thick wildly patterned d-shape one I liked, so as much as I like it, think I will have to pass on it. If a seller can't respond to questions, I don't want to buy from them, certificate notwithstanding. I love the deep ocean blue green of this one and the brown spot makes me think of a floating seaweed island.


----------



## crosso

Junkenpo said:


> I love black jade.   That carved bead is awesome.
> 
> Here's my carved black, Ope`ape`a with Leaf - it's my most translucent bangle, but tons of stone lines and cracks.  Still chimes, though.



I think this bangle is so beautiful,  JKP. You know how much I like carved bangles and it is unusual to find this much translucency in a black. Really a lovely, cool looking bangle!


----------



## crosso

Thanks for the compliments, Silver Mom and Molly! I don't think I want to hang out a shingle, though! I can now understand why jewelry stores charge what seems like a lot to do this! If anyone here has a pressing need to have something redone though, I'd be happy to try it for a jade sister &#9786;


----------



## Veronique13

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3054213
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji146]midnight in all her glory [emoji292][emoji294]&#65039;[emoji93][emoji293]


She is so pretty Lotslove, you must enjoy looking at her as you go about your day.


----------



## annetok

crosso said:


> Yes, this is grade A. I know this seller and am 100% confident her jades,are grade a.



If it's grade A then that's a great color!

@aigen: The weight might be a problem if you don't like chunky jewelry. The chunky jade bangle I fit before felt like chains around my wrists haha, but that's just me


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Leaf is very translucent indeed personally I choose translucence over colour but I know some go for colour. Of course the perfect balance is best but just sayin I am most attracted to translucent bangles.


----------



## annetok

Junkenpo said:


> I love black jade.   That carved bead is awesome.
> 
> Here's my carved black, Ope`ape`a with Leaf - it's my most translucent bangle, but tons of stone lines and cracks.  Still chimes, though.



What a lovely black!@.@ great choice


----------



## Lots love

Veronique13 said:


> She is so pretty Lotslove, you must enjoy looking at her as you go about your day.




Yes very much so to actual see her in person she much prettier in person thank you so much for your kind words[emoji259]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> What do you ladies think of this one? I am strongly thinking of buying this, but it is expensive for me. The only one I would have paid more for is my "La Vie en Rose" bangle from DT. I have not heard back from seller of the other thick wildly patterned d-shape one I liked, so as much as I like it, think I will have to pass on it. If a seller can't respond to questions, I don't want to buy from them, certificate notwithstanding. I love the deep ocean blue green of this one and the brown spot makes me think of a floating seaweed island.



I love the colour Crosso and the spot of brown gives it character..,plus I love princess bangles! If you are not sure however wait a nt and see if you can't stop thinking about it. If so then get it


----------



## cdtracing

aigen22 said:


> View attachment 3055053
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the pixiu carved bangle... What you all guys think?





aigen22 said:


> View attachment 3055167
> View attachment 3055168
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are more pictures of this beauty...



Gorgeous bangle.  Love the color & it's unique.  I like the idea of pixiu...can't get enough of warding off evil or attracting wealth! LOL


----------



## cdtracing

crosso said:


> Last knotting project done! (Also awaiting it's clasp, though). I SG tested the carved focal bead when I had this apart and was pleasantly surprised to find that it really is black jade even though all the other beads are onyx.



That's awesome that the focal bead is really black Jade!  I just love your knotting skills.  You should start your own business!  Necklace looks great!



Junkenpo said:


> I love black jade.   That carved bead is awesome.
> 
> Here's my carved black, Ope`ape`a with Leaf - it's my most translucent bangle, but tons of stone lines and cracks.  Still chimes, though.



I love black jade too.  Love your carved bangle.  I've been looking at some of the darker jade & black jade.  I'm seriously considering getting a couple of pieces.  I may have to wait a little while.  I have a carved dragon pendant being shipped from Orientalart & 2 carved Jade pendants coming from Gojade.  One is a carved Dragon coin pendant & the other is a Dragon & Phoenix pendant.  I hope they get here in a couple of weeks.  I'm really looking forward to seeing them in real like.  But now I'm seeing all the gorgeous colors that you ladies have & I've been bitten by the bug.  I'm looking at black, lavender, & red/orange.  This stuff is really addictive!!  LOL


----------



## cdtracing

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3054213
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji146]midnight in all her glory [emoji292][emoji294]&#65039;[emoji93][emoji293]



Midnight is beautiful.   I bet you stare at her all day!!




crosso said:


> What do you ladies think of this one? I am strongly thinking of buying this, but it is expensive for me. The only one I would have paid more for is my "La Vie en Rose" bangle from DT. I have not heard back from seller of the other thick wildly patterned d-shape one I liked, so as much as I like it, think I will have to pass on it. If a seller can't respond to questions, I don't want to buy from them, certificate notwithstanding. I love the deep ocean blue green of this one and the brown spot makes me think of a floating seaweed island.



I love the color.  It reminds me of the color of the ocean when I've been diving around the island of Saba in the Caribbean!  It's such an ethereal color!  You should absolutely get this one!!


----------



## crosso

cdtracing said:


> Midnight is beautiful.   I bet you stare at her all day!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the color.  It reminds me of the color of the ocean when I've been diving around the island of Saba in the Caribbean!  It's such an ethereal color!  You should absolutely get this one!!



Thanks for the vote, CD! The color totally draws me too - my family does a lot of fishing and it reminds me of the colors out in the Gulf Stream and also down off the FL Keys when you get out to the deeper water on a sunny day. It's  a deeply mesmerizing, peaceful color to me.

Given how many bangles I have though, any new purchases have to be something extra special! I really have to divest some!!! Just have to figure out the best way to do it - the ones I want to get rid of are not great quality ones, of course, and I'd be willing to part with them for less than I bought them for because I don't  wear them and I know there must be someone out there who would appreciate them. Maybe ebay.  .  . Will have to look into how difficult it is to set up a shop.


----------



## Lots love

cdtracing said:


> Midnight is beautiful.   I bet you stare at her all day!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the color.  It reminds me of the color of the ocean when I've been diving around the island of Saba in the Caribbean!  It's such an ethereal color!  You should absolutely get this one!!




Thank you so much for your kindness [emoji254]yes I do look at all the time love her [emoji257]


----------



## aigen22

zipcount said:


> Aigen, if it was smaller size I would have gotten it.  It is simply too big for me.  If it is your size go for it, I love the color and carving.



Oh it is my size, calling for name... If it would have been lighter, I think It would have been my forever bangle.



Junkenpo said:


> I love black jade.   That carved bead is awesome.
> 
> Here's my carved black, Ope`ape`a with Leaf - it's my most translucent bangle, but tons of stone lines and cracks.  Still chimes, though.



oh lala, love the black jade, I always think carved bangles are beautiful and those artistry of the artists are just amazing...



crosso said:


> What do you ladies think of this one? I am strongly thinking of buying this, but it is expensive for me. The only one I would have paid more for is my "La Vie en Rose" bangle from DT. I have not heard back from seller of the other thick wildly patterned d-shape one I liked, so as much as I like it, think I will have to pass on it. If a seller can't respond to questions, I don't want to buy from them, certificate notwithstanding. I love the deep ocean blue green of this one and the brown spot makes me think of a floating seaweed island.



I  may not know about jades crosso, but the combi color is yummy... I would do the same thing too, If a seller would not answer for a q, I would bring my money somewhere else.


----------



## Lots love

aura [emoji263]is my permit bangle my [emoji254]favorite bangle thank you for letting me share [emoji182]


----------



## aigen22

cdtracing said:


> Gorgeous bangle.  Love the color & it's unique.  I like the idea of pixiu...can't get enough of warding off evil or attracting wealth! LOL



Let see if it will attract wealth so I have more to spend on jade


----------



## aigen22

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3055507
> View attachment 3055508
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aura [emoji263]is my permit bangle my [emoji254]favorite bangle thank you for letting me share [emoji182]



so you have names for your bangle??? hmmm

no wonder she's your favorite, she's gorgy, unique color indeed...


----------



## Lots love

aigen22 said:


> so you have names for your bangle??? hmmm
> 
> no wonder she's your favorite, she's gorgy, unique color indeed...




Thank you so much [emoji120]&#127995;yes I have names for them I go by what touches my heart and they I name them I feel makes them more connected to you [emoji259]if that makes sense


----------



## cdtracing

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3055507
> View attachment 3055508
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aura [emoji263]is my permit bangle my [emoji254]favorite bangle thank you for letting me share [emoji182]



She's a beauty!  Her color pattern is amazing!!  No wonder she's your favorite!


----------



## Lots love

cdtracing said:


> She's a beauty!  Her color pattern is amazing!!  No wonder she's your favorite!




Thank you so much for your nice words [emoji182] yes she is very special and unique in colors [emoji7]


----------



## Jade4Me

I had typed a long post to catch up with everyone and it was lost when I tried to post it - NOOOooo!!!    So sorry I'm just posting an old pic of my orange pi that I eventually took it off its bail, tested its specific gravity and found it good for jadeite. It's back on the same silver bail now as it's still my favorite way to wear it. Hi to everyone!


----------



## Trekkie

Hi all

So I tested the sister of my bangle, and her density is a little low for Jade. I haven't tested my orange bangle yet as she's been staying with my mother for the past week, I'm still hopeful that her density will be higher. I still really love these bangles, however as the likelehood of them being real diminishes I realise I'm still in the market for a real Jade bangle. 

Can anyone please tell me the name of some sellers who are good, and sell for reasonable prices?

edit: This little girl is lovely... what do people think?
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/57mm-New...88535606&tpos=top&ttype=price&talgo=undefined


----------



## fanofjadeite

Trekkie said:


> Hi all
> 
> So I tested the sister of my bangle, and her density is a little low for Jade. I haven't tested my orange bangle yet as she's been staying with my mother for the past week, I'm still hopeful that her density will be higher. I still really love these bangles, however as the likelehood of them being real diminishes I realise I'm still in the market for a real Jade bangle.
> 
> Can anyone please tell me the name of some sellers who are good, and sell for reasonable prices?
> 
> edit: This little girl is lovely... what do people think?
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/57mm-New...88535606&tpos=top&ttype=price&talgo=undefined


trekkie, thats a treated bangle. its stated in the cert that its treated, and did u notice the spelling of 'identification' is spelled as 'identifivation'? i wouldnt buy it if i were u


----------



## RedPeony

Ladies... I'm waiting for these beauties in the post.


----------



## Trekkie

fanofjadeite said:


> trekkie, thats a treated bangle. its stated in the cert that its treated, and did u notice the spelling of 'identification' is spelled as 'identifivation'? i wouldnt buy it if i were u



Oh, I didn't even notice that. I guess I should keep looking. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## RedPeony

And this one! At 62mm it's quite large as I now wear 58mm but seeing as it's quite chunky I hope it will fit ok!


----------



## aigen22

RedPeony said:


> Ladies... I'm waiting for these beauties in the post.
> 
> View attachment 3055872
> View attachment 3055873
> View attachment 3055874




All looks great... Am not too good in waiting. Heheh


----------



## Ixorajade

Red, great finds you got there! The yellow jade has a unique and modern carving.


----------



## crosso

RedPeony said:


> Ladies... I'm waiting for these beauties in the post.
> 
> View attachment 3055872
> View attachment 3055873
> View attachment 3055874



Ooooooh, love the icy dragon bangle, Red, it's really beautiful!


----------



## annetok

I dunno if this is grade A, 90% sure it's B. But I found it really pretty. Got this at a Feng Shui store hehe. I wonder if it's true that most yellow jade in the market is real untreated jade? Some articles say it's the abundant kind


----------



## Lots love

RedPeony said:


> And this one! At 62mm it's quite large as I now wear 58mm but seeing as it's quite chunky I hope it will fit ok!
> 
> View attachment 3055900




So unusual I love it can't wait to see the pictures on you


----------



## RedPeony

Ixorajade said:


> Red, great finds you got there! The yellow jade has a unique and modern carving.




My birthstone is citrine and I just love honey, too. So I've been on the lookout for a honey bangle. I don't like browns too much so it's not been easy to find something that wasn't too expensive. I think this bangle will go well with my citrine collection!


----------



## RedPeony

annetok said:


> I dunno if this is grade A, 90% sure it's B. But I found it really pretty. Got this at a Feng Shui store hehe. I wonder if it's true that most yellow jade in the market is real untreated jade? Some articles say it's the abundant kind




Oh it looks really lovely.


----------



## RedPeony

crosso said:


> Ooooooh, love the icy dragon bangle, Red, it's really beautiful!




I know, that was a bit of a splurge, but seeing as I love my Phoenix bangle so very much, time for a dragon bangle, and a pearl of longevity. It looks very icy and I love that there is a hinge, makes it very easy.


----------



## RedPeony

aigen22 said:


> All looks great... Am not too good in waiting. Heheh




I'll just have to wait; I live in Australia. Everything takes forever!


----------



## MingRui

Molly0 said:


> Today I am wearing my very simple Guatemalan Lilac Jadeite pendant on white gold chain. I was reading how Mary Lou Ridinger (who was instrumental in rediscovering the Jade trade in Guatamala) discovered this  color in only one particular quarry in Guatamala & brought it to the world in November of 1998. It reminds me of my daughter since she came to the world in November of  1998 too!



Oh, that is lovely!


----------



## MingRui

crosso said:


> Last knotting project done! (Also awaiting it's clasp, though). I SG tested the carved focal bead when I had this apart and was pleasantly surprised to find that it really is black jade even though all the other beads are onyx.



Very nice! What does the character on the bead mean?


----------



## MingRui

annetok said:


> I dunno if this is grade A, 90% sure it's B. But I found it really pretty. Got this at a Feng Shui store hehe. I wonder if it's true that most yellow jade in the market is real untreated jade? Some articles say it's the abundant kind



That bracelet is very pretty. I am lucky there isn't a Feng Shui store near me, I would lose a lot of money.


----------



## crosso

fanofjadeite said:


> trekkie, thats a treated bangle. its stated in the cert that its treated, and did u notice the spelling of 'identification' is spelled as 'identifivation'? i wouldnt buy it if i were u



Fan is right! You have to watch out for Certified "Natural" (meaning certified it is actually jadeite) versus Certified "Grade A" (meaning no polymer injection or dye).
The misspelling on the cert does not necessarily mean it is no good - we have seen some lab certs before that are valid and simply have an English misspelling.  Not very professional, but still valid certs. There was a discussion about this on the thread within the past few months I think.


----------



## crosso

MingRui said:


> Very nice! What does the character on the bead mean?



Don't know, Ming Rui, I will have to research it! Probably 'luck' or 'fortune' would be my guess.


----------



## Molly0

Ladies I love all the yellows we're seeing lately!  So warm & sunny looking!  Annetok is your new bracelet hearts?  So cute!  
Nice choices, Red!  Hoping for some modeling pics from you with all your citrine lovelies when you receive.


----------



## Molly0

MingRui said:


> Oh, that is lovely!



Thanks!  I fashioned a little white gold ring with a couple of little diamonds on it, that I had kicking around, for a bail  and luckily it turned out just as I had envisioned.  I love it when those kinds of things work out!


----------



## Molly0

Jade4Me said:


> I had typed a long post to catch up with everyone and it was lost when I tried to post it - NOOOooo!!!    So sorry I'm just posting an old pic of my orange pi that I eventually took it off its bail, tested its specific gravity and found it good for jadeite. It's back on the same silver bail now as it's still my favorite way to wear it. Hi to everyone!



Jade4me, love that bail!  It really updates the whole look!  Stunning!  
No wonder it's your favorite!


----------



## RedPeony

What do you ladies think of this?


----------



## annetok

MingRui said:


> That bracelet is very pretty. I am lucky there isn't a Feng Shui store near me, I would lose a lot of money.



Absolutely true! I also bought my boyfriend a tiger's eye pixiu,so he has his own protector, too


----------



## annetok

Molly0 said:


> Ladies I love all the yellows we're seeing lately!  So warm & sunny looking!  Annetok is your new bracelet hearts?  So cute!
> Nice choices, Red!  Hoping for some modeling pics from you with all your citrine lovelies when you receive.



Yes, hearts. Couldn't resist! Been looking for yellow jade which is supposedly abundant and affordable. But I've found this color to be neither of those!


----------



## annetok

RedPeony said:


> What do you ladies think of this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3056044
> View attachment 3056045




What a dream!!@.@ go get it


----------



## crosso

Molly0 said:


> Thanks!  I fashioned a little white gold ring with a couple of little diamonds on it, that I had kicking around, for a bail  and luckily it turned out just as I had envisioned.  I love it when those kinds of things work out!



Very cool and creative look! &#128150;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

RedPeony said:


> And this one! At 62mm it's quite large as I now wear 58mm but seeing as it's quite chunky I hope it will fit ok!
> 
> View attachment 3055900


 
Looks lovely! It's a d shape and thick so it may not look so big. I find the princess bangles need to be more fitted oor they stick out too much. With a lower profile d you should be fine. Bet it will look great on you with a pretty yellow gold ring


----------



## Trekkie

crosso said:


> Fan is right! You have to watch out for Certified "Natural" (meaning certified it is actually jadeite) versus Certified "Grade A" (meaning no polymer injection or dye).
> The misspelling on the cert does not necessarily mean it is no good - we have seen some lab certs before that are valid and simply have an English misspelling.  Not very professional, but still valid certs. There was a discussion about this on the thread within the past few months I think.




Ah I see, I had thought that 'certified natural' would mean unaltered from it's natural state. It's good to be learning all this before I buy again.


----------



## aigen22

RedPeony said:


> What do you ladies think of this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3056044
> View attachment 3056045



looks good, I like carved bangles too... what is the carving on this piece?


----------



## RedPeony

aigen22 said:


> looks good, I like carved bangles too... what is the carving on this piece?




Oddly enough it's two dragons and a pearl, too. I must be needing this energy in my life...!


----------



## Trekkie

This one from Suzanne_corner is very interesting... but I'm not sure about the shape, if it would be comfortable. 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/261521474268?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Oops I don't really know how to post pics but this is the bangle I wear practically everyday. It was a Christmas gift from my hubby and 2 boys. It is slightly greyish green. The other side looks different. It is quite translucent and I love it!


----------



## aigen22

annetok said:


> I dunno if this is grade A, 90% sure it's B. But I found it really pretty. Got this at a Feng Shui store hehe. I wonder if it's true that most yellow jade in the market is real untreated jade? Some articles say it's the abundant kind



looks good, I have read while I was researching about using a currency detector to check grades in jade, got myself one...


----------



## aigen22

2boys_jademommy said:


> ]



priceless, I have heard that jade is better when it is given... looks good


----------



## aigen22

RedPeony said:


> Oddly enough it's two dragons and a pearl, too. I must be needing this energy in my life...!



they might be mostly the same carvings but they are totally different bangle, hey, if you can collect them all, why not right


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

This is the other side of my everyday bangle. It has a translucent white patch and a thin brown vein that I like. Others may think it is a flaw but I love veins and natural markings and colour variation in jade. Gives it character


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

View attachment 3056513


The two previous pics are of my everyday bangle and here is my lavender d shape bangle. It is a bluish grey lavender. I like it but I now want either a true lavender or a slightly pink lavender princess bangle. I think the princess style suits me more although I love seeing the d shape bangles on others.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

aigen22 said:


> priceless, I have heard that jade is better when it is given... looks good


Thank you Aigen22! Yes I think I love this one because it was a gift so it is very special to me. It's also a good fit unlike my other bangles which are slightly too big.


----------



## teagansmum

RedPeony said:


> Ladies... I'm waiting for these beauties in the post.
> 
> View attachment 3055872
> View attachment 3055873
> View attachment 3055874



Both are beautiful, but the dragon bangle made me choke on my coffee!! Wow is she gorgeous!!


----------



## RedPeony

teagansmum said:


> Both are beautiful, but the dragon bangle made me choke on my coffee!! Wow is she gorgeous!!




Hi, Tea!!!!


----------



## cdtracing

RedPeony said:


> Ladies... I'm waiting for these beauties in the post.
> 
> View attachment 3055872
> View attachment 3055873
> View attachment 3055874





RedPeony said:


> And this one! At 62mm it's quite large as I now wear 58mm but seeing as it's quite chunky I hope it will fit ok!
> 
> View attachment 3055900



Wow!!  I know you're excited !!  I would be if I knew those were coming to me in the mail.  Wonderful bangles.  Love the black & the yellow but the icy carved dragon would be my favorite!!


----------



## cdtracing

annetok said:


> I dunno if this is grade A, 90% sure it's B. But I found it really pretty. Got this at a Feng Shui store hehe. I wonder if it's true that most yellow jade in the market is real untreated jade? Some articles say it's the abundant kind



That's a great spring & summer color.  It's a very beautiful unique & different bracelet!  Is it set in silver?


----------



## Silver Mom

Molly0 said:


> Ladies I love all the yellows we're seeing lately!  So warm & sunny looking!  Annetok is your new bracelet hearts?  So cute!
> Nice choices, Red!  Hoping for some modeling pics from you with all your citrine lovelies when you receive.


Hi Molly.  Here is my sunny warm yellow bangle.  I love the warm colors too.


----------



## blackmonster

Silver Mom said:


> Hi Molly.  Here is my sunny warm yellow bangle.  I love the warm colors too.


Nice honey color...


----------



## Silver Mom

blackmonster said:


> Nice honey color...


Thank you Blackmonster.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

RedPeony said:


> Ladies... I'm waiting for these beauties in the post.
> 
> View attachment 3055872
> View attachment 3055873
> View attachment 3055874



The icy carved bangle is breathtaking Red! What does two dragons with a pearl symbolize? Please post mod pics when it arrives


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> Hi Molly.  Here is my sunny warm yellow bangle.  I love the warm colors too.



Silvermom is that a slightly flattened princess? I love princess bangles but find them more painful and I heard they make bangles that look like a princess cut but with a slightly flattened inner diameter for comfort. Haven't found one in real life yet. 
I like the colour of your honey bangle - so sweet!


----------



## annetok

cdtracing said:


> That's a great spring & summer color.  It's a very beautiful unique & different bracelet!  Is it set in silver?



I couldn't understand the seller much since he spoke broken English and Filipino, but I do believe it's plated


----------



## crosso

Silver Mom said:


> Hi Molly.  Here is my sunny warm yellow bangle.  I love the warm colors too.



Love this, it's such a happy color!


----------



## Molly0

Silver Mom said:


> Hi Molly.  Here is my sunny warm yellow bangle.  I love the warm colors too.



Lovely!  Looks like it would be nice & light to wear too!


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Silvermom is that a slightly flattened princess? I love princess bangles but find them more painful and I heard they make bangles that look like a princess cut but with a slightly flattened inner diameter for comfort. Haven't found one in real life yet.
> I like the colour of your honey bangle - so sweet!


Thank you 2boys.  I believe this is a D shape.  My Edwards Black from Allen is a princess with a slightly flattened inner diameter.  Posting my Edwards Black for you to see.


----------



## Silver Mom

crosso said:


> Love this, it's such a happy color!





Molly0 said:


> Lovely!  Looks like it would be nice & light to wear too!



Thank you crosso and Molly, yes it is quite light to wear.


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys, here are the shapes that I have.  The yellow is a D shape, the lavender is a princess, and the black is a princess shape that is slightly flattened on the inside for comfort.  Hope this helps.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

OMG Silvermom that lavender princess is absolutely gorgeous!! That is exactly the colour lavender I would love to find in my size....
I posted a pic of the lavender I currently have and as you can see it is bluish grey and not as vibrant. May I ask where you got your lavender princess?


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> OMG Silvermom that lavender princess is absolutely gorgeous!! That is exactly the colour lavender I would love to find in my size....
> I posted a pic of the lavender I currently have and as you can see it is bluish grey and not as vibrant. May I ask where you got your lavender princess?


I got her from my jeweler Alice.  I got a GIA certification with it.  I got this yellow bangle from Alice too.  Also came with a GIA certification.  Thank you for your kind compliment.  I think that all the shapes are equally comfortable.  I don't think it makes a difference for me.  What size are you?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> I got her from my jeweler Alice. I got a GIA certification with it. I got this yellow bangle from Alice too. Also came with a GIA certification. Thank you for your kind compliment. I think that all the shapes are equally comfortable. I don't think it makes a difference for me. What size are you?


 
Does Alice have a store front or does she sell online? 

I'm not exactly sure of my bangle size but I think 50 mm. I tried a very pretty lavender bangle recently and it was 47.5 mm. The saleslady said I can get it in but I know if I did I won't be able to take it out. Or perhaps I can but with LOTS of pain. I have a pain threshold.


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Does Alice have a store front or does she sell online?
> 
> I'm not exactly sure of my bangle size but I think 50 mm. I tried a very pretty lavender bangle recently and it was 47.5 mm. The saleslady said I can get it in but I know if I did I won't be able to take it out. Or perhaps I can but with LOTS of pain. I have a pain threshold.


She only has a store front.  She does not sell on line.  Your size is very small.  I think my lavender is about a 50mm.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> She only has a store front. She does not sell on line. Your size is very small. I think my lavender is about a 50mm.


 
Do you need soap and water to get the 50mm lavender on? I think my princess bangle is approx 50 and I need soap and water. It is still painful though. What city is her store in? - so no online for Alice.... 
Do you find with princess styles the bangle needs to fit smaller or it looks very clunky? I can wear a bigger d shape and it looks nice but with princess the size has to be as small as it can be without bruising


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Do you need soap and water to get the 50mm lavender on? I think my princess bangle is approx 50 and I need soap and water. It is still painful though. What city is her store in? - so no online for Alice....
> Do you find with princess styles the bangle needs to fit smaller or it looks very clunky? I can wear a bigger d shape and it looks nice but with princess the size has to be as small as it can be without bruising


No I don't need soap and water to put on my bangles.  Alice's store is on Oahu.  In Hawaii. No online selling for her.  I think you are right about princess styles looking clunky if bigger.


----------



## Silver Mom

After I bought that lavender princess I haven't worn my other D shape lavender much.  This is my D shape lavender.


----------



## teagansmum

Silver Mom said:


> 2boys, here are the shapes that I have.  The yellow is a D shape, the lavender is a princess, and the black is a princess shape that is slightly flattened on the inside for comfort.  Hope this helps.



Hello Silversmom! What beautiful bangles! I've never seen such a vibrant lavender bangle!!


----------



## Silver Mom

teagansmum said:


> Hello Silversmom! What beautiful bangles! I've never seen such a vibrant lavender bangle!!


Thank you Tea.  We are All blessed.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> After I bought that lavender princess I haven't worn my other D shape lavender much.  This is my D shape lavender.


This bangle is very pretty too but the colour and translucence of your lavender princess is perfect. The colour is vibrant and saturated.


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> This bangle is very pretty too but the colour and translucence of your lavender princess is perfect. The colour is vibrant and saturated.


I know, 2boys.   When I saw the lavender princess I just had to have it. LOL


----------



## cdtracing

Silver Mom said:


> 2boys, here are the shapes that I have.  The yellow is a D shape, the lavender is a princess, and the black is a princess shape that is slightly flattened on the inside for comfort.  Hope this helps.



Silver Mom, those bangles are lovely!!  I love the vibrant lavender!  I haven't seen one with the color so deep.  The black is gorgeous but of course, I like black! LOL




Silver Mom said:


> After I bought that lavender princess I haven't worn my other D shape lavender much.  This is my D shape lavender.



This D bangle is beautiful!  Have you ever worn the 2 lavender ones together or is your new one too vibrant?


----------



## Silver Mom

cdtracing said:


> Silver Mom, those bangles are lovely!!  I love the vibrant lavender!  I haven't seen one with the color so deep.  The black is gorgeous but of course, I like black! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This D bangle is beautiful!  Have you ever worn the 2 lavender ones together or is your new one too vibrant?



Thank you cd.  I have never worn the two together because I do not like to stack for fear of breakage.


----------



## aigen22

Silver Mom said:


> 2boys, here are the shapes that I have.  The yellow is a D shape, the lavender is a princess, and the black is a princess shape that is slightly flattened on the inside for comfort.  Hope this helps.



love all the colors silver mom, the lavendar color is very nice... my favorite color is yellow so I am going to make sure I will have one in my collection,

you have a very diverse collection...


----------



## Silver Mom

aigen22 said:


> love all the colors silver mom, the lavendar color is very nice... my favorite color is yellow so I am going to make sure I will have one in my collection,
> 
> you have a very diverse collection...


aigen22, make sure to post when you get a yellow.  I truly love seeing everyones beauties.


----------



## Ixorajade

Silver Mom said:


> 2boys, here are the shapes that I have.  The yellow is a D shape, the lavender is a princess, and the black is a princess shape that is slightly flattened on the inside for comfort.  Hope this helps.



Wow..The lavender princess has a great colour! No wonder this princess takes precedence over the D shaped lavender.  Your jeweller Alice has great stuff!


----------



## Molly0

Silver Mom said:


> After I bought that lavender princess I haven't worn my other D shape lavender much.  This is my D shape lavender.



Silvermom, this bangle almost has the look of Guatemalan lilac jadeite.   Is it?   SUCH a beauty!!!


----------



## Silver Mom

Ixorajade said:


> Wow..The lavender princess has a great colour! No wonder this princess takes precedence over the D shaped lavender.  Your jeweller Alice has great stuff!


LOL  lxora, yes it sure takes precedence.  I was very lucky to get the lavender princess because someone else was considering buying it but changed her mind.


----------



## Molly0

Wearing this combination of pendants on a neck chain today, with 2 little jadeite pieces:


----------



## Silver Mom

Molly0 said:


> Silvermom, this bangle almost has the look of Guatemalan lilac jadeite.   Is it?   SUCH a beauty!!!


Thank you Molly.


----------



## Silver Mom

Molly0 said:


> Wearing this combination of pendants on a neck chain today, with 2 little jadeite pieces:


This is soooooo pretty.  Love how the jadeite pieces give it a pop.  What a nice combination.


----------



## Silver Mom

Molly0 said:


> Silvermom, this bangle almost has the look of Guatemalan lilac jadeite.   Is it?   SUCH a beauty!!!


WAIT Molly..... were you referring to my D shaped lavender or my princess lavender as being Guatamalan?


----------



## Molly0

Silver Mom said:


> This is soooooo pretty.  Love how the jadeite pieces give it a pop.  What a nice combination.


Thanks!



Silver Mom said:


> WAIT Molly..... were you referring to my D shaped lavender or my princess lavender as being Guatamalan?



 The D shaped one looks like there is some of that yellowish hue in it that you see sometimes in Guatemalan?


----------



## Silver Mom

Molly0 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> The D shaped one looks like there is some of that yellowish hue in it that you see sometimes in Guatemalan?


LOL, OK now I know which one you mean.  No, it is not a Guatemalan.  I got this bangle from Desire Treasures.  It is not yellow but has a combination of green and lavender.  This too is burmese jadeite.


----------



## Molly0

Silver Mom said:


> LOL, OK now I know which one you mean.  No, it is not a Guatemalan.  I got this bangle from Desire Treasures.  It is not yellow but has a combination of green and lavender.  This too is burmese jadeite.



Ah, must be just the lighting in the pic. In any case it is lovely!  I'm always on the lookout for a Guat. Lilac bangle, so maybe I just imagine I am seeing them. . . lol!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Molly0 said:


> Wearing this combination of pendants on a neck chain today, with 2 little jadeite pieces:



What a fun combination - so creative!


----------



## Silver Mom

Molly0 said:


> Ah, must be just the lighting in the pic. In any case it is lovely!  I'm always on the lookout for a Guat. Lilac bangle, so maybe I just imagine I am seeing them. . . lol!


I am sure you will find your hearts desire AND be sure to post it and share it with us.  Can't wait till you find it cos I would love to see it.


----------



## Molly0

2boys_jademommy said:


> What a fun combination - so creative!



Thankyou!  I can't bear to not have jade around my neck, so I got the idea to do kind of a "charm" necklace so that jade could be included.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Molly0 said:


> Thankyou!  I can't bear to not have jade around my neck, so I got the idea to do kind of a "charm" necklace so that jade could be included.



I feel that way about bangles - I always wear one in my left wrist. I do have one jade pendant, one jade ring and a pair of jade earrings but I don't wear them often - just the bangles. 
Your charm necklace is a cute way of incorporating jade with other jewellery - you may start a trend


----------



## Molly0

2boys_jademommy said:


> I feel that way about bangles - I always wear one in my left wrist. I do have one jade pendant, one jade ring and a pair of jade earrings but I don't wear them often - just the bangles.
> Your charm necklace is a cute way of incorporating jade with other jewellery - you may start a trend



haha. I always wear a jade thumb ring, always some piece of jade around my neck, sometimes a gold& jade ring, and always at least one bangle, sometimes two!  I feel "something's not quite right" without jade.


----------



## aigen22

Silver Mom said:


> aigen22, make sure to post when you get a yellow.  I truly love seeing everyones beauties.


 
no problem, that is if I can find anything yet.


----------



## aigen22

hi ladies, so excited, already bought the jade that I showed you, now the wait is on...


----------



## Silver Mom

aigen22 said:


> hi ladies, so excited, already bought the jade that I showed you, now the wait is on...


YAYYYYYY!!!!!   Hurry, hurry......   Excited for you too.


----------



## Pinkiemom

Hello everyone! I'm new to TPF and this thread. I love your Jade collection! I recently received my very first Jade bangle that my friend got me from Singapore. Here's the photo that she sent me before but now that I got it, the color looks lighter than in the photo. My friend told me that Jade changes its color overtime too - is that true? Also, I love this bangle but it's too big on me. I feel like it's going to fall from my wrist and breaks - that's how big it is on me. I wonder if this can be resized. Anyway, just wanted to share and thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Pinkiemom

designergoods said:


> Junkenpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi jadies!  great to see all the lovelies being posted.
> Thank you Junkenpo! Yes the grain is very fine with a strong hue. It isnt totally opaque but does brighten up in sunlight. Here are more pics of Galadriel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love your bangle! Did you have this custom made for you? Looks great on your arm! [emoji173]&#65039;
Click to expand...


----------



## annetok

Pinkiemom said:


> Hello everyone! I'm new to TPF and this thread. I love your Jade collection! I recently received my very first Jade bangle that my friend got me from Singapore. Here's the photo that she sent me before but now that I got it, the color looks lighter than in the photo. My friend told me that Jade changes its color overtime too - is that true? Also, I love this bangle but it's too big on me. I feel like it's going to fall from my wrist and breaks - that's how big it is on me. I wonder if this can be resized. Anyway, just wanted to share and thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3057816



You would have to break the bangle to have it resized I think, so the jeweller can add clasps. A less drasting measure is to wrap it with gold or silver filigree as a "filler" space. It's a pretty bangle


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

aigen22 said:


> hi ladies, so excited, already bought the jade that I showed you, now the wait is on...



Yay! So excited for you &#128515;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Pinkiemom said:


> Hello everyone! I'm new to TPF and this thread. I love your Jade collection! I recently received my very first Jade bangle that my friend got me from Singapore. Here's the photo that she sent me before but now that I got it, the color looks lighter than in the photo. My friend told me that Jade changes its color overtime too - is that true? Also, I love this bangle but it's too big on me. I feel like it's going to fall from my wrist and breaks - that's how big it is on me. I wonder if this can be resized. Anyway, just wanted to share and thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3057816



Make sure you don't excessive or dance with it on if it is that loose. 
My dad is convinced his jade pendant changed over time and I have heard too much about about jade changing colour or becoming more translucent to discount that. On the other hand I also read that it is a myth..... For me I've only been wearig bangles for about 4 years now and I think they do get shinier or more translucent but I have not experienced colour change.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

This is a thin princess bangle I bought myself and the sales lady told me that tiny spot of vivid green will grow - it hasn't. The bangle is mostly a pale apple green with the spot of bright green. I like this bangle but because it is a bit big on me I don't wear it as often. It's also just a bit too thin in it's proportions.


----------



## RedPeony

Silver Mom said:


> 2boys, here are the shapes that I have.  The yellow is a D shape, the lavender is a princess, and the black is a princess shape that is slightly flattened on the inside for comfort.  Hope this helps.




Silvermom I just adore your collection. &#128525;


----------



## RedPeony

Molly, I love your jade charm necklace too!


----------



## RedPeony

2boys_jademommy said:


> The icy carved bangle is breathtaking Red! What does two dragons with a pearl symbolize? Please post mod pics when it arrives




From primaltrek.com:

Dragons are often depicted as chasing a "pearl" like jewel object.  The pearl may be thought of as a metaphor for perfection and enlightenment, particularly if the dragon represents the emperor.
The pearl also resembles the moon.
As a dragon devours the pearl, less and less of the pearl is seen and the pearl appears as a waning moon.  As a dragon disgorges the pearl, more and more of the pearl is seen and the pearl therefore appears as a waxing moon.  The dragon and pearl thus symbolize the endless cycle of transformation.
Frequently, the "pearl" is shown with flames which symbolizes magical powers and may represent the wish-granting pearl of Buddhism.
The pearl can also refer to riches, pure intentions and genius in obscurity.


----------



## RedPeony

Transformation is the word, after all I have been through!


----------



## Ixorajade

RedPeony said:


> Transformation is the word, after all I have been through!



hope that the beautiful dragon bangle will give you the strength to face the challenges and be a wonderful  reward for your transformation!


----------



## Ixorajade

2boys_jademommy said:


> This is a thin princess bangle I bought myself and the sales lady told me that tiny spot of vivid green will grow - it hasn't. The bangle is mostly a pale apple green with the spot of bright green. I like this bangle but because it is a bit big on me I don't wear it as often. It's also just a bit too thin in it's proportions.



Delicate looking bangle! One salesman told me that the jade may change colour (only slightly) depending on the 'chi' of the wearer.


----------



## Ixorajade

aigen22 said:


> hi ladies, so excited, already bought the jade that I showed you, now the wait is on...



Excited for you! Pics when it arrives pls


----------



## Pinkiemom

Thank you, annetok and 2boys_jademommy! Great tips!


----------



## Ixorajade

Molly0 said:


> haha. I always wear a jade thumb ring, always some piece of jade around my neck, sometimes a gold& jade ring, and always at least one bangle, sometimes two!  I feel "something's not quite right" without jade.



Agree with you Molly.  It's funny how I'll miss my jade but not other jewellery.  Since I can't wear my bangle...here's what I wore - My simple white jade earrings and porcelain pendant


----------



## RedPeony

Ixorajade said:


> Agree with you Molly.  It's funny how I'll miss my jade but not other jewellery.  Since I can't wear my bangle...here's what I wore - My simple white jade earrings and porcelain pendant




Such pretty earrings!!


----------



## Molly0

Ixorajade said:


> Agree with you Molly.  It's funny how I'll miss my jade but not other jewellery.  Since I can't wear my bangle...here's what I wore - My simple white jade earrings and porcelain pendant



Those look so fresh & pretty together lx.  Perfect for a hot day!


----------



## Pinkiemom

Btw, I am going to Kauai and Big Island, Hawaii in the next few weeks. Anyone knows of a good jewelry store there that sells Jade bangles?


----------



## Molly0

RedPeony said:


> Molly, I love your jade charm necklace too!


Thanks RP!



RedPeony said:


> Transformation is the word, after all I have been through!



Yes, me too! . . . and here we are, stronger than ever!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Ixorajade said:


> Delicate looking bangle! One salesman told me that the jade may change colour (only slightly) depending on the 'chi' of the wearer.


 
yes so maybe my "chi" isn't so great lol! Also not sure if it has to be worn for long periods of time. The longest I've worn this particular bangle was maybe 3 months in a row. Then just sporadically. My special everyday bangle has been worn for 7 months now and it maybe somewhat shinier but no change in colour. Maybe it is my chi


----------



## RedPeony

Molly0 said:


> Thanks RP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, me too! . . . and here we are, stronger than ever!




Stronger than ever, and happier too, than I have ever been in my life, in my case.


----------



## designergoods

LOVE seeing all your jade beauties! I posted this in Hermes but thought it was fit for here as well. Wearing Seasons (on left arm) and Galadriel (right arm) - going to Napa.


----------



## Molly0

RedPeony said:


> Stronger than ever, and happier too, than I have ever been in my life, in my case.



That's so great to hear, RP!  I'm still getting over the assault of chemo on my body, but doing well otherwise and getting stronger every day!. . . And realizing, in a new way, life is so wonderful!!!


----------



## Molly0

designergoods said:


> LOVE seeing all your jade beauties! I posted this in Hermes but thought it was fit for here as well. Wearing Seasons (on left arm) and Galadriel (right arm) - going to Napa.



So elegant!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Silver Mom

RedPeony said:


> Silvermom I just adore your collection. &#128525;



Thank you sweetie.  I love your collection too.


----------



## Silver Mom

designergoods said:


> LOVE seeing all your jade beauties! I posted this in Hermes but thought it was fit for here as well. Wearing Seasons (on left arm) and Galadriel (right arm) - going to Napa.


WOW you look AMAZING!


----------



## Silver Mom

Ixorajade said:


> Agree with you Molly.  It's funny how I'll miss my jade but not other jewellery.  Since I can't wear my bangle...here's what I wore - My simple white jade earrings and porcelain pendant


Love these ear rings.


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> This is a thin princess bangle I bought myself and the sales lady told me that tiny spot of vivid green will grow - it hasn't. The bangle is mostly a pale apple green with the spot of bright green. I like this bangle but because it is a bit big on me I don't wear it as often. It's also just a bit too thin in it's proportions.


What a beautiful bangle.  It is so dainty.  I really like it.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> What a beautiful bangle. It is so dainty. I really like it.


 
Thank you Silvermom  It's a "tall" princess if that makes sense - it looks thinner from the top view but from the side it is taller than it is wide. There are 2 spots of vivid green but sadly neither has gotten bigger / spread.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> LOVE seeing all your jade beauties! I posted this in Hermes but thought it was fit for here as well. Wearing Seasons (on left arm) and Galadriel (right arm) - going to Napa.


 
How stylish! Love your outfit and of course the bangles Going to Napa... be sure to have a glass of wine


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thank you Silvermom  It's a "tall" princess if that makes sense - it looks thinner from the top view but from the side it is taller than it is wide. There are 2 spots of vivid green but sadly neither has gotten bigger / spread.



In any case, it is beautiful.


----------



## cdtracing

Silver Mom said:


> Thank you cd.  I have never worn the two together because I do not like to stack for fear of breakage.



I understand.  I love to stack & will stack my jade link bracelets.   But I don't own any jade bangles.  If I did, that would be something for me to consider.  The only bangles I own are either  gold or Sterling silver so stacking them aren't a problem.


----------



## cdtracing

Ixorajade said:


> Agree with you Molly.  It's funny how I'll miss my jade but not other jewellery.  Since I can't wear my bangle...here's what I wore - My simple white jade earrings and porcelain pendant



Those earrings go so well with your porcelain pendant.  Looks so fresh & light!



designergoods said:


> LOVE seeing all your jade beauties! I posted this in Hermes but thought it was fit for here as well. Wearing Seasons (on left arm) and Galadriel (right arm) - going to Napa.



Great style!  Looks so elegant & quietly sophisticated with your Birkin!


----------



## cdtracing

2boys_jademommy said:


> This is a thin princess bangle I bought myself and the sales lady told me that tiny spot of vivid green will grow - it hasn't. The bangle is mostly a pale apple green with the spot of bright green. I like this bangle but because it is a bit big on me I don't wear it as often. It's also just a bit too thin in it's proportions.



This is a beautiful, delicate bangle!  And the color looks good on you!  I really want some jade bangles but I've decided not to buy any until I can try some on to find the right fit.  I don't want to buy any & not be able to wear them because of the sizing.  I've got to find a store/jeweler that sells jade so I can be sure of the fit.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

cdtracing said:


> This is a beautiful, delicate bangle! And the color looks good on you! I really want some jade bangles but I've decided not to buy any until I can try some on to find the right fit. I don't want to buy any & not be able to wear them because of the sizing. I've got to find a store/jeweler that sells jade so I can be sure of the fit.


 
Thank you! Yes sizing is important for looks and comfort. This thin bangle is just slightly big but not overly. About 4-5 pages back I posted my everyday bangle and you can see the fit is better. I'm at work right now but maybe when I get home tonight I will post more pics. 
What city are you in cdtracing?


----------



## crosso

Molly0 said:


> haha. I always wear a jade thumb ring, always some piece of jade around my neck, sometimes a gold& jade ring, and always at least one bangle, sometimes two!  I feel "something's not quite right" without jade.



Lol! Me too, Molly! I have to wear at least one piece of jade all the time, even if wearing other jewelry. Today it's just the one simple white bangle with an Australian opal necklace and earrings. I try to rotate through other jewelry,  but MUST have jade on or I don't feel dressed anymore!


----------



## designergoods

Molly0 said:


> So elegant!  Thanks for sharing!





Silver Mom said:


> WOW you look AMAZING!





2boys_jademommy said:


> How stylish! Love your outfit and of course the bangles Going to Napa... be sure to have a glass of wine





cdtracing said:


> Those earrings go so well with your porcelain pendant.  Looks so fresh & light!
> 
> 
> 
> Great style!  Looks so elegant & quietly sophisticates with your Birkin!


Thank you for your sweet comments. My parents had the children so it was nice to have a date night with DH. We did preview wineries. Here is another next to a vineyard. We always enjoy it out there.


----------



## Silver Mom

designergoods said:


> Thank you for your sweet comments. My parents had the children so it was nice to have a date night with DH. We did preview wineries. Here is another next to a vineyard. We always enjoy it out there.


Wow, YOU ARE SO GORGEOUS!  Matches your jades.


----------



## crosso

designergoods said:


> Thank you for your sweet comments. My parents had the children so it was nice to have a date night with DH. We did preview wineries. Here is another next to a vineyard. We always enjoy it out there.



Gorgeous lady! Enjoy yourself!


----------



## cdtracing

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thank you! Yes sizing is important for looks and comfort. This thin bangle is just slightly big but not overly. About 4-5 pages back I posted my everyday bangle and you can see the fit is better. I'm at work right now but maybe when I get home tonight I will post more pics.
> What city are you in cdtracing?



I live north of Atlanta, Ga.  When I measure my hand with my thumb & pinky touching, I get 9 inches/barely under 23 cm which converts to 228.6 mm.   I must be measuring wrong or converting wrong cause I don't see bangles online with that large a mm size.  I think I just need to try them on IRL.  My wrist measures 7 inches/slightly under 18 cm.  Never have been fond of the metric system. LOL

I saw the pic of your everyday bangle & love the veining in it!  It's perfect for everyday.


----------



## Silver Mom

crosso said:


> Lol! Me too, Molly! I have to wear at least one piece of jade all the time, even if wearing other jewelry. Today it's just the one simple white bangle with an Australian opal necklace and earrings. I try to rotate through other jewelry,  but MUST have jade on or I don't feel dressed anymore!


Wow that opal necklace is TDF.  Gorgeous.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

cdtracing said:


> I live north of Atlanta, Ga. When I measure my hand with my thumb & pinky touching, I get 9 inches/barely under 23 cm which converts to 228.6 mm. I must be measuring wrong or converting wrong cause I don't see bangles online with that large a mm size. I think I just need to try them on IRL. My wrist measures 7 inches/slightly under 18 cm. Never have been fond of the metric system. LOL
> 
> I saw the pic of your everyday bangle & love the veining in it! It's perfect for everyday.


 
Thank you. I'm guessing there are not many shops selling jade in Georgia. I'm lucky because there are quite a few reputable stores in Toronto, Markham, Richmond Hill, Ontario. I would definitely recommend trying on in real life especially if it is an expensive bangle. Otherwise be sure of their return policy if you order online.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

I knew it Designergoods - jade bangles, snazzy outfit and Napa Valley - gotta have wine to go with it  It's nice that you and hubby had a date. I think hubby and I are due for another date night too


----------



## Junkenpo

woo!  such goodies for the eyes! all the  jade and other stones are amazing. 

cdtracing, you look lovely! looks like your day at the vineyards were sunny and bright!


Silver Mom, are you stocked up on storm supplies?  I hope that tropical depression destabilizes and falls apart before it hits us.


----------



## crosso

Silver Mom said:


> Wow that opal necklace is TDF.  Gorgeous.



Thanks, Silver Mom!  My DH bought this for me a few years ago and it is one of my favorite pieces. My 13yo son loves it too - says if boys wore jewelry he would want to wear this, lol &#9786;


----------



## Silver Mom

crosso said:


> Thanks, Silver Mom!  My DH bought this for me a few years ago and it is one of my favorite pieces. My 13yo son loves it too - says if boys wore jewelry he would want to wear this, lol &#9786;



I sure would wear it too.  It's mucho gorgeous.


----------



## cdtracing

crosso said:


> Lol! Me too, Molly! I have to wear at least one piece of jade all the time, even if wearing other jewelry. Today it's just the one simple white bangle with an Australian opal necklace and earrings. I try to rotate through other jewelry,  but MUST have jade on or I don't feel dressed anymore!





Silver Mom said:


> Wow that opal necklace is TDF.  Gorgeous.



I agree!!  That necklace is drool worthy!!   And your jade bracelet is the perfect accent with it!!


----------



## cdtracing

Junkenpo said:


> cdtracing, you look lovely! looks like your day at the vineyards were sunny and bright!
> .



LOL  That's Designergoods, not me!   I wish that was me at the vineyards!!  That's on my bucket list to do one day & maybe by then, I'll have a Birkin!  LOL


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> woo!  such goodies for the eyes! all the  jade and other stones are amazing.
> 
> cdtracing, you look lovely! looks like your day at the vineyards were sunny and bright!
> 
> 
> Silver Mom, are you stocked up on storm supplies?  I hope that tropical depression destabilizes and falls apart before it hits us.


Oh Wow JKP, I didn't even know there was going to be a storm.  When is it supposed to hit?


----------



## designergoods

Silver Mom said:


> Wow, YOU ARE SO GORGEOUS!  Matches your jades.





crosso said:


> Gorgeous lady! Enjoy yourself!





2boys_jademommy said:


> I knew it Designergoods - jade bangles, snazzy outfit and Napa Valley - gotta have wine to go with it  It's nice that you and hubby had a date. I think hubby and I are due for another date night too


Thank you! It was REALLY hot that day...even the jade felt warm! 2bj - I hope you and your hubby get your much deserved date night soon!


----------



## designergoods

crosso - your necklace is a beautiful design and your bangle is so pretty and feminine


----------



## designergoods

Ixorajade said:


> Agree with you Molly.  It's funny how I'll miss my jade but not other jewellery.  Since I can't wear my bangle...here's what I wore - My simple white jade earrings and porcelain pendant


what a great match! not over the top but just right!


----------



## Junkenpo

cdtracing said:


> LOL  That's Designergoods, not me!   I wish that was me at the vineyards!!  That's on my bucket list to do one day & maybe by then, I'll have a Birkin!  LOL



whoops!  how did i miss that?  shoulda used the quote button (like now) lol 



Silver Mom said:


> Oh Wow JKP, I didn't even know there was going to be a storm.  When is it supposed to hit?



hope these links work... 

http://www.prh.noaa.gov/cphc/

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/west/tpac/flash-wv.html

It's on track to pass north of the chain over the weekend.  



designergoods said:


> Thank you for your sweet comments. My parents had the children so it was nice to have a date night with DH. We did preview wineries. Here is another next to a vineyard. We always enjoy it out there.



okay... here's the comment of admiration!  You look fab and so does your jade (and purse & twillies!)


----------



## designergoods

Junkenpo said:


> whoops!  how did i miss that?  shoulda used the quote button (like now) lol
> 
> okay... here's the comment of admiration!  You look fab and so does your jade (and purse & twillies!)


Thank you Junkenpo, I appreciate your thoughtful comments


----------



## designergoods

Oh my goodness, I hope the storm doesn't hit you all in HI. I am from Honolulu and have family mostly on Oahu so will need to reach out to them and make sure they have the heads up on this too!


----------



## Pinkiemom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thank you. I'm guessing there are not many shops selling jade in Georgia. I'm lucky because there are quite a few reputable stores in Toronto, Markham, Richmond Hill, Ontario. I would definitely recommend trying on in real life especially if it is an expensive bangle. Otherwise be sure of their return policy if you order online.




Hi 2boys_jademommy! I live in Toronto so I would love to know those reputable stores around my area. Thanks a lot! [emoji4]


----------



## crosso

designergoods said:


> crosso - your necklace is a beautiful design and your bangle is so pretty and feminine



ty, dg! &#128538;


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> whoops!  how did i miss that?  shoulda used the quote button (like now) lol
> 
> 
> 
> hope these links work...
> 
> http://www.prh.noaa.gov/cphc/
> 
> http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/west/tpac/flash-wv.html
> 
> It's on track to pass north of the chain over the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> okay... here's the comment of admiration!  You look fab and so does your jade (and purse & twillies!)


Thanks JKP.  Wow thanks for the heads up.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Pinkiemom said:


> Hi 2boys_jademommy! I live in Toronto so I would love to know those reputable stores around my area. Thanks a lot! [emoji4]


 
Hey Pinkiemom! Well I am by no means an expert and when I say reputable stores I only mean they have been around for a while. I have personally bought from 2 stores in First Markham Place which is located at Hwy 7 and Woodbine area. I bought from Evar Jewellery and from Wing Cheung Jewellery. There is also a store in Pacific Mall which is at Steeles and Kennedy called F & S Jewellers although I belive they go by a dif name now. I also bought from H& F Jewellers before although that was not jade. Again I am not endorsing these stores - just saying I felt comfortable buying from them. They should give you a certificate and if not they should be willing to write on the receipt that it is grade a and if found not to be a full refund is to be expected.


----------



## aigen22

Yes ladies, will take pictures right away once I got her


----------



## aigen22

designergoods said:


> LOVE seeing all your jade beauties! I posted this in Hermes but thought it was fit for here as well. Wearing Seasons (on left arm) and Galadriel (right arm) - going to Napa.




Love the jade and so as the birkin...


----------



## designergoods

aigen22 said:


> Love the jade and so as the birkin...


Thank you! 
I cant wait to see your new jade...I am so excited for you!


----------



## Jade4Me

Thanks everyone who commented on my princess bangle, Summer! Yes, she was from an online seller and took nearly a month to arrive from Thailand.


designergoods, you look fabulous!


RedPeony & aigen22, congrats on your incoming bangles!


crosso, what an stunning opal necklace and such an unusual design! Are you getting that lovely princess bangle?


Lots love, Midnight is stunning! Aura is lovely, too!


annetok, I love your yellow jade & silver bracelet!


2boys_jademommy, your 24/7 princess bangle looks perfect on you!


MingRui, congrats on getting your jade anniversary bangle early! Now you'll have to shop for more jade bangles to get one that fits you!  


Trekkie, that oval bangle from Suzanne corner is tiny or I'd have bought it for myself by now. I think it's equivalent to around a 48-50mm round bangle. If you can fit into it, go for it!


Molly, I remember you getting that Guatemalan pendant from your got-to-be-the-best-karma-ever thrift store. Love your new creative bail for it!


Tea, so happy to see you back!


lxorajade, I love your white jade earrings!


Pinkiemom, like the other ladies have mentioned, hinging it is the only way to make a jade bangle smaller, but it may not be worth it unless you really love the bangle.


cdtracing, how big are your gold and silver bangles? Do they slip on? I find my slip on metal bangle size is just a touch bigger than my jade bangle size. Probably because jade bangles can go on smoother with usually more rounded edges than my gold/silver/bronze/brass bangles. For e.g. my favorite jade bangle slip on size (no soap) is 56mm, but in a metal bangle I prefer 58mm or larger.


Silver Mom & JKP, take care out there with the storm coming!


This is Europa, with her reddish brown spot reminding me of Jupiter's moon of the same name!


----------



## Silver Mom

Jade4Me said:


> Thanks everyone who commented on my princess bangle, Summer! Yes, she was from an online seller and took nearly a month to arrive from Thailand.
> 
> 
> designergoods, you look fabulous!
> 
> 
> RedPeony & aigen22, congrats on your incoming bangles!
> 
> 
> crosso, what an stunning opal necklace and such an unusual design! Are you getting that lovely princess bangle?
> 
> 
> Lots love, Midnight is stunning! Aura is lovely, too!
> 
> 
> annetok, I love your yellow jade & silver bracelet!
> 
> 
> 2boys_jademommy, your 24/7 princess bangle looks perfect on you!
> 
> 
> MingRui, congrats on getting your jade anniversary bangle early! Now you'll have to shop for more jade bangles to get one that fits you!
> 
> 
> Trekkie, that oval bangle from Suzanne corner is tiny or I'd have bought it for myself by now. I think it's equivalent to around a 48-50mm round bangle. If you can fit into it, go for it!
> 
> 
> Molly, I remember you getting that Guatemalan pendant from your got-to-be-the-best-karma-ever thrift store. Love your new creative bail for it!
> 
> 
> Tea, so happy to see you back!
> 
> 
> lxorajade, I love your white jade earrings!
> 
> 
> Pinkiemom, like the other ladies have mentioned, hinging it is the only way to make a jade bangle smaller, but it may not be worth it unless you really love the bangle.
> 
> 
> cdtracing, how big are your gold and silver bangles? Do they slip on? I find my slip on metal bangle size is just a touch bigger than my jade bangle size. Probably because jade bangles can go on smoother with usually more rounded edges than my gold/silver/bronze/brass bangles. For e.g. my favorite jade bangle slip on size (no soap) is 56mm, but in a metal bangle I prefer 58mm or larger.
> 
> 
> Silver Mom & JKP, take care out there with the storm coming!
> 
> 
> This is Europa, with her reddish brown spot reminding me of Jupiter's moon of the same name!


Very pretty Jade4Me.


----------



## cdtracing

Jade4Me said:


> cdtracing, how big are your gold and silver bangles? Do they slip on? I find my slip on metal bangle size is just a touch bigger than my jade bangle size. Probably because jade bangles can go on smoother with usually more rounded edges than my gold/silver/bronze/brass bangles. For e.g. my favorite jade bangle slip on size (no soap) is 56mm, but in a metal bangle I prefer 58mm or larger.



None of my metal bangles slip on; in fact, I do not own any slip on bangles.  I think that's the problem...I have no experience with a slip on.  And only one gold bangle is round.  All the rest, my Italian gold bangles & my different gemstone bangles are all oval & they are all hinged.  I have 1 aquamarine & silver bangle that is a little larger than the rest but I can't slip it on without opening it.   I'm just going to have to go shopping & find some slip on bangles to try on.  I am trying to find a jeweler or store that specializes in Jade locally so I can find the right size & shape that's best for me.  As much as I love everyone's bangles, I never have been one to wear something 24/7 except for my diamond studs.  I don't even sleep in my wedding rings.  LOL


----------



## crosso

This is a JPSA (Jade Public Service Announcement &#128521. Here are some lovely graduated beads - look like jade, right? They are $8 aventurine. (I knew they were when I bought them) But they could almost fool you. If you look closely you see cleavage lines in the stone and white and some darker specks


----------



## crosso

crosso said:


> This is a JPSA (Jade Public Service Announcement &#128521. Here are some lovely graduated beads - look like jade, right? They are $8 aventurine. (I knew they were when I bought them) But they could almost fool you. If you look closely you see cleavage lines in the stone and white and some darker specks



Oops, forgot to attach pic. Moral: look closely at "jade"!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Thanks everyone who commented on my princess bangle, Summer! Yes, she was from an online seller and took nearly a month to arrive from Thailand.
> 
> 
> designergoods, you look fabulous!
> 
> 
> RedPeony & aigen22, congrats on your incoming bangles!
> 
> 
> crosso, what an stunning opal necklace and such an unusual design! Are you getting that lovely princess bangle?
> 
> 
> Lots love, Midnight is stunning! Aura is lovely, too!
> 
> 
> annetok, I love your yellow jade & silver bracelet!
> 
> 
> 2boys_jademommy, your 24/7 princess bangle looks perfect on you!
> 
> 
> MingRui, congrats on getting your jade anniversary bangle early! Now you'll have to shop for more jade bangles to get one that fits you!
> 
> 
> Trekkie, that oval bangle from Suzanne corner is tiny or I'd have bought it for myself by now. I think it's equivalent to around a 48-50mm round bangle. If you can fit into it, go for it!
> 
> 
> Molly, I remember you getting that Guatemalan pendant from your got-to-be-the-best-karma-ever thrift store. Love your new creative bail for it!
> 
> 
> Tea, so happy to see you back!
> 
> 
> lxorajade, I love your white jade earrings!
> 
> 
> Pinkiemom, like the other ladies have mentioned, hinging it is the only way to make a jade bangle smaller, but it may not be worth it unless you really love the bangle.
> 
> 
> cdtracing, how big are your gold and silver bangles? Do they slip on? I find my slip on metal bangle size is just a touch bigger than my jade bangle size. Probably because jade bangles can go on smoother with usually more rounded edges than my gold/silver/bronze/brass bangles. For e.g. my favorite jade bangle slip on size (no soap) is 56mm, but in a metal bangle I prefer 58mm or larger.
> 
> 
> Silver Mom & JKP, take care out there with the storm coming!
> 
> 
> This is Europa, with her reddish brown spot reminding me of Jupiter's moon of the same name!


 Europa is so pretty and the spot of red makes it even more interesting


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Oops, forgot to attach pic. Moral: look closely at "jade"!


 I admit I could be fooled ..


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> Europa is so pretty and the spot of red makes it even more interesting



Oooh, Europa is pretty! And, yes!, I did get the princess one that is similar to this in color! Could not resist, to the detriment of my pocketbook!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Oooh, Europa is pretty! And, yes!, I did get the princess one that is similar to this in color! Could not resist, to the detriment of my pocketbook!



Crosso your princess bangle is very pretty too! It's a deeper bluish green and again I love that red spot


----------



## Silver Mom

crosso said:


> Oops, forgot to attach pic. Moral: look closely at "jade"!


Wow could have fooled me.  That is why I always say, even the experts sometimes get fooled.  Best to have it certified by a reputable company.


----------



## Junkenpo

crosso said:


> Oops, forgot to attach pic. Moral: look closely at "jade"!



Thanks for that reminder crosso.  I would be fooled by pics.  It looks like opaque jade beads to me.  Most aventurine I've seen were greener or with more obvious spotting.  It's a good reminder that some sellers will call any pretty stone "jade" even if it is not nephrite or jadeite.  

 Were your beads sold as jade or aventurine?   Specific gravity is lighter, yes? Does it feel lighter in the hand?

edit to add: just reread and saw you knew they were aventurine. (I need to slow down, lol).


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> Crosso your princess bangle is very pretty too! It's a deeper bluish green and again I love that red spot



Thanks, jademommy! I hope it's as vibrant and pretty in person!


----------



## RedPeony

designergoods said:


> Thank you for your sweet comments. My parents had the children so it was nice to have a date night with DH. We did preview wineries. Here is another next to a vineyard. We always enjoy it out there.




Oh you look incredible! Elegant and relaxed. Enjoy!


----------



## designergoods

RedPeony said:


> Oh you look incredible! Elegant and relaxed. Enjoy!


Thanks RP. It was nice to have some quiet time. I think my favorite part was eating at the restaurants! ...and of course, having some wine


----------



## designergoods

Jade4Me said:


> Thanks everyone who commented on my princess bangle, Summer! Yes, she was from an online seller and took nearly a month to arrive from Thailand.
> 
> 
> designergoods, you look fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> This is Europa, with her reddish brown spot reminding me of Jupiter's moon of the same name!


Thank you 
I cant get over Europa!!! I love the soft green blue with the hint of brown. I get a cozy, relaxing vibe when I look at it. What is the width? Perfect for you with a fitting name.


----------



## RedPeony

I have sad news. The honey bangle I bought was broken by the seller on the weekend. They refunded my money but I don't get the bangle. Boohoo!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

RedPeony said:


> I have sad news. The honey bangle I bought was broken by the seller on the weekend. They refunded my money but I don't get the bangle. Boohoo!


 
Sorry to hear that Red. 
There will be another honey bangle even more sweet


----------



## fanofjadeite

designergoods said:


> Thank you for your sweet comments. My parents had the children so it was nice to have a date night with DH. We did preview wineries. Here is another next to a vineyard. We always enjoy it out there.


WOW!! u r so beautiful and slim, designergoods!!


----------



## fanofjadeite

Jade4Me said:


> Thanks everyone who commented on my princess bangle, Summer! Yes, she was from an online seller and took nearly a month to arrive from Thailand.
> 
> 
> designergoods, you look fabulous!
> 
> 
> RedPeony & aigen22, congrats on your incoming bangles!
> 
> 
> crosso, what an stunning opal necklace and such an unusual design! Are you getting that lovely princess bangle?
> 
> 
> Lots love, Midnight is stunning! Aura is lovely, too!
> 
> 
> annetok, I love your yellow jade & silver bracelet!
> 
> 
> 2boys_jademommy, your 24/7 princess bangle looks perfect on you!
> 
> 
> MingRui, congrats on getting your jade anniversary bangle early! Now you'll have to shop for more jade bangles to get one that fits you!
> 
> 
> Trekkie, that oval bangle from Suzanne corner is tiny or I'd have bought it for myself by now. I think it's equivalent to around a 48-50mm round bangle. If you can fit into it, go for it!
> 
> 
> Molly, I remember you getting that Guatemalan pendant from your got-to-be-the-best-karma-ever thrift store. Love your new creative bail for it!
> 
> 
> Tea, so happy to see you back!
> 
> 
> lxorajade, I love your white jade earrings!
> 
> 
> Pinkiemom, like the other ladies have mentioned, hinging it is the only way to make a jade bangle smaller, but it may not be worth it unless you really love the bangle.
> 
> 
> cdtracing, how big are your gold and silver bangles? Do they slip on? I find my slip on metal bangle size is just a touch bigger than my jade bangle size. Probably because jade bangles can go on smoother with usually more rounded edges than my gold/silver/bronze/brass bangles. For e.g. my favorite jade bangle slip on size (no soap) is 56mm, but in a metal bangle I prefer 58mm or larger.
> 
> 
> Silver Mom & JKP, take care out there with the storm coming!
> 
> 
> This is Europa, with her reddish brown spot reminding me of Jupiter's moon of the same name!


i love europa, jade4me  reminds me so much of a bangle i liked that was sold before i could get it.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

2boys_jademommy said:


> This is a thin princess bangle I bought myself and the sales lady told me that tiny spot of vivid green will grow - it hasn't. The bangle is mostly a pale apple green with the spot of bright green. I like this bangle but because it is a bit big on me I don't wear it as often. It's also just a bit too thin in it's proportions.



I THINK SOME TIMES THEY grow....I had one that grew a bit...when I got it it was also mostly white with a spot of green a bit bigger then yours....now it's noticeably bigger...I was wondering now that is possible???
I have an very light, apple green bangle--it's not the greatest as far as translucency , but I did notice it did become more translucent and more pretty


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

RedPeony said:


> I have sad news. The honey bangle I bought was broken by the seller on the weekend. They refunded my money but I don't get the bangle. Boohoo!



That happened to me 2 months ago....I absolutely LOVED that bangle.....then I got an email saying it was broken...BOO!!!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

designergoods said:


> LOVE seeing all your jade beauties! I posted this in Hermes but thought it was fit for here as well. Wearing Seasons (on left arm) and Galadriel (right arm) - going to Napa.


1
OOH!! I love your jades!! I love seasons especially but I think your Galadriel is beautiful as well..
HERMES!!!!...wow!!! I so want one of those purses!!! U lucky chick


----------



## Pinkiemom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hey Pinkiemom! Well I am by no means an expert and when I say reputable stores I only mean they have been around for a while. I have personally bought from 2 stores in First Markham Place which is located at Hwy 7 and Woodbine area. I bought from Evar Jewellery and from Wing Cheung Jewellery. There is also a store in Pacific Mall which is at Steeles and Kennedy called F & S Jewellers although I belive they go by a dif name now. I also bought from H& F Jewellers before although that was not jade. Again I am not endorsing these stores - just saying I felt comfortable buying from them. They should give you a certificate and if not they should be willing to write on the receipt that it is grade a and if found not to be a full refund is to be expected.




Thanks again 2bj! Appreciate the info!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> I THINK SOME TIMES THEY grow....I had one that grew a bit...when I got it it was also mostly white with a spot of green a bit bigger then yours....now it's noticeably bigger...I was wondering now that is possible???
> I have an very light, apple green bangle--it's not the greatest as far as translucency , but I did notice it did become more translucent and more pretty


 
Interesting Ms Blue - how long did you wear the bangle for before noticing the spot of green getting bigger? I have 2 tiny patches of green on mine and the sales lady said it will grow and or the pale green bangle will become slightly deeper in colour. Again translucence / shine I notice and even then it may be in my head but honestly I have never experienced colour change in my jade.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Pinkiemom said:


> Thanks again 2bj! Appreciate the info!


 
You're welcome Pinkiemom! 
May I ask where you purchased your jade.....


----------



## aigen22

RedPeony said:


> I have sad news. The honey bangle I bought was broken by the seller on the weekend. They refunded my money but I don't get the bangle. Boohoo!




Sad...


----------



## Silver Mom

RedPeony said:


> I have sad news. The honey bangle I bought was broken by the seller on the weekend. They refunded my money but I don't get the bangle. Boohoo!


OMG how sad is that!  Sorry RP.


----------



## Silver Mom

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> I THINK SOME TIMES THEY grow....I had one that grew a bit...when I got it it was also mostly white with a spot of green a bit bigger then yours....now it's noticeably bigger...I was wondering now that is possible???
> I have an very light, apple green bangle--it's not the greatest as far as translucency , but I did notice it did become more translucent and more pretty


I love to hear this.  Makes me want to wear my jade pieces more.


----------



## cdtracing

RedPeony said:


> I have sad news. The honey bangle I bought was broken by the seller on the weekend. They refunded my money but I don't get the bangle. Boohoo!



I'm so sorry to hear this.  I know you're disappointed.  Maybe it was not meant to be....time to go on the hunt again.


----------



## designergoods

fanofjadeite said:


> WOW!! u r so beautiful and slim, designergoods!!


ahhhh thank you for your sweet comments


----------



## designergoods

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> 1
> OOH!! I love your jades!! I love seasons especially but I think your Galadriel is beautiful as well..
> HERMES!!!!...wow!!! I so want one of those purses!!! U lucky chick


Thank you! ... Seasons shows off her sunny side since it is hot here.


----------



## designergoods

RedPeony said:


> I have sad news. The honey bangle I bought was broken by the seller on the weekend. They refunded my money but I don't get the bangle. Boohoo!


maybe it wasnt meant to be? You will find another loved one


----------



## Silver Mom

designergoods said:


> Thank you! ... Seasons shows off her sunny side since it is hot here.


This is TRULY STUNNING!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Thank you! ... Seasons shows off her sunny side since it is hot here.


 
Wow the sun does agree with her! Even within the red spot there are dif reds in there - orange and even a pinkish red. I also love that it is a thick bangle which gives it a very modern chic look to it


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> I admit I could be fooled ..




Thank you for the nice words on my aura  and midnight  yes they very unique and special thank you [emoji254]


----------



## Lots love

Jade4Me said:


> Thanks everyone who commented on my princess bangle, Summer! Yes, she was from an online seller and took nearly a month to arrive from Thailand.
> 
> 
> designergoods, you look fabulous!
> 
> 
> RedPeony & aigen22, congrats on your incoming bangles!
> 
> 
> crosso, what an stunning opal necklace and such an unusual design! Are you getting that lovely princess bangle?
> 
> 
> Lots love, Midnight is stunning! Aura is lovely, too!
> 
> 
> annetok, I love your yellow jade & silver bracelet!
> 
> 
> 2boys_jademommy, your 24/7 princess bangle looks perfect on you!
> 
> 
> MingRui, congrats on getting your jade anniversary bangle early! Now you'll have to shop for more jade bangles to get one that fits you!
> 
> 
> Trekkie, that oval bangle from Suzanne corner is tiny or I'd have bought it for myself by now. I think it's equivalent to around a 48-50mm round bangle. If you can fit into it, go for it!
> 
> 
> Molly, I remember you getting that Guatemalan pendant from your got-to-be-the-best-karma-ever thrift store. Love your new creative bail for it!
> 
> 
> Tea, so happy to see you back!
> 
> 
> lxorajade, I love your white jade earrings!
> 
> 
> Pinkiemom, like the other ladies have mentioned, hinging it is the only way to make a jade bangle smaller, but it may not be worth it unless you really love the bangle.
> 
> 
> cdtracing, how big are your gold and silver bangles? Do they slip on? I find my slip on metal bangle size is just a touch bigger than my jade bangle size. Probably because jade bangles can go on smoother with usually more rounded edges than my gold/silver/bronze/brass bangles. For e.g. my favorite jade bangle slip on size (no soap) is 56mm, but in a metal bangle I prefer 58mm or larger.
> 
> 
> Silver Mom & JKP, take care out there with the storm coming!
> 
> 
> This is Europa, with her reddish brown spot reminding me of Jupiter's moon of the same name!




Thank you for your nice words on my bangles I love them both they are special. [emoji259]


----------



## Lots love

Jade4Me said:


> Thanks everyone who commented on my princess bangle, Summer! Yes, she was from an online seller and took nearly a month to arrive from Thailand.
> 
> 
> designergoods, you look fabulous!
> 
> 
> RedPeony & aigen22, congrats on your incoming bangles!
> 
> 
> crosso, what an stunning opal necklace and such an unusual design! Are you getting that lovely princess bangle?
> 
> 
> Lots love, Midnight is stunning! Aura is lovely, too!
> 
> 
> annetok, I love your yellow jade & silver bracelet!
> 
> 
> 2boys_jademommy, your 24/7 princess bangle looks perfect on you!
> 
> 
> MingRui, congrats on getting your jade anniversary bangle early! Now you'll have to shop for more jade bangles to get one that fits you!
> 
> 
> Trekkie, that oval bangle from Suzanne corner is tiny or I'd have bought it for myself by now. I think it's equivalent to around a 48-50mm round bangle. If you can fit into it, go for it!
> 
> 
> Molly, I remember you getting that Guatemalan pendant from your got-to-be-the-best-karma-ever thrift store. Love your new creative bail for it!
> 
> 
> Tea, so happy to see you back!
> 
> 
> lxorajade, I love your white jade earrings!
> 
> 
> Pinkiemom, like the other ladies have mentioned, hinging it is the only way to make a jade bangle smaller, but it may not be worth it unless you really love the bangle.
> 
> 
> cdtracing, how big are your gold and silver bangles? Do they slip on? I find my slip on metal bangle size is just a touch bigger than my jade bangle size. Probably because jade bangles can go on smoother with usually more rounded edges than my gold/silver/bronze/brass bangles. For e.g. my favorite jade bangle slip on size (no soap) is 56mm, but in a metal bangle I prefer 58mm or larger.
> 
> 
> Silver Mom & JKP, take care out there with the storm coming!
> 
> 
> This is Europa, with her reddish brown spot reminding me of Jupiter's moon of the same name!




I love your bangle nice colors on her jupiters


----------



## crosso

Today's jade: jadeite earrings  (bead bracelet is prehnite), carved ring and bangle. Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## aigen22

At work today... Didn't notice but their is a touch of lavender


----------



## aigen22

crosso said:


> Today's jade: jadeite earrings  (bead bracelet is prehnite), carved ring and bangle. Happy Friday everyone!




Love all of them esp ur ring...


----------



## crosso

aigen22 said:


> Love all of them esp ur ring...



Thanks aigen! Your bangle is lovely, too! Very shiny!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Today's jade: jadeite earrings (bead bracelet is prehnite), carved ring and bangle. Happy Friday everyone!


 
I love your ensemble today Crosso especially the flower ring - so whimsical and sweet!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

aigen22 said:


> View attachment 3060440
> 
> At work today... Didn't notice but their is a touch of lavender


 
There is definitely some lavender in there with the bluish and grey green. Very nice and soothing colours. Looks great!


----------



## cdtracing

crosso said:


> Today's jade: jadeite earrings  (bead bracelet is prehnite), carved ring and bangle. Happy Friday everyone!



Gorgeous!!  Love the muted green tones.  And your prehnite bracelet goes so well with your jade!


----------



## cdtracing

aigen22 said:


> View attachment 3060440
> 
> At work today... Didn't notice but their is a touch of lavender



Beautiful bangle!


----------



## aigen22

2boys_jademommy said:


> There is definitely some lavender in there with the bluish and grey green. Very nice and soothing colours. Looks great!



thanks 2boys_jademommy, 



cdtracing said:


> Beautiful bangle!



thank you...


----------



## Junkenpo

Yesterday's set.  Sterling & jade earrings,  & my 18kwg monkey jade! 

edit: whoa! that came out HUGE! sorry!


----------



## crosso

Junkenpo said:


> Yesterday's set.  Sterling & jade earrings,  & my 18kwg monkey jade!
> 
> edit: whoa! that came out HUGE! sorry!



Beautiful, JKP! What a luscious color and they are a perfect match!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

The design of your earrings is very unique and the jade matches your pendant.


----------



## Pinkiemom

2boys_jademommy said:


> You're welcome Pinkiemom!
> May I ask where you purchased your jade.....



My friend's husband works in Singapore so he got this jade from a store where he would normally buy my friend's jade... I had asked him to buy me the bangle I shared in this post and a barrel pendant... It didn't come with a certificate of authenticity though but I trust my friend that it's a good Jade... Didn't really pay attention to the grade as much but now that I am reading this thread I am learning a lot more... Do you think I should bring my bangle to a Jade store and have them check it? Would they give me a certificate of authenticity?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Pinkiemom said:


> My friend's husband works in Singapore so he got this jade from a store where he would normally buy my friend's jade... I had asked him to buy me the bangle I shared in this post and a barrel pendant... It didn't come with a certificate of authenticity though but I trust my friend that it's a good Jade... Didn't really pay attention to the grade as much but now that I am reading this thread I am learning a lot more... Do you think I should bring my bangle to a Jade store and have them check it? Would they give me a certificate of authenticity?


 
If I were you I probably wouldn't because you purchased through a friend. Why pay for a certificate? 
If you brought it to a store they may give you their feedback or opinion but for a certificate they would have to send it out and charge you unless they have a certified gemologist on site


----------



## crosso

Woohoo! Getting better, the aventurine beads took less than an hour!


----------



## crosso

crosso said:


> Woohoo! Getting better, the aventurine beads took less than an hour!


Too quick again with the post button!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Too quick again with the post button!



Practice makes perfect it's great that you not only love jade you work with it creatively too


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> Practice makes perfect it's great that you not only love jade you work with it creatively too



Thanks, jademommy, this is the last one (promise!) - I just get so tickled with myself when one is done and sadly, my DH and DS do not appreciate my craftiness &#128521;


----------



## Pinkiemom

crosso said:


> Too quick again with the post button!




Wow crosso this is beautiful! You are very artistic!


----------



## Pinkiemom

2boys_jademommy said:


> If I were you I probably wouldn't because you purchased through a friend. Why pay for a certificate?
> 
> If you brought it to a store they may give you their feedback or opinion but for a certificate they would have to send it out and charge you unless they have a certified gemologist on site




You're probably right. What do you think of my Jade? Would you say it's a good quality Jade? I can take a photo tomorrow morning when there's natural lighting. For the meantime, here's my barrel pendant. [emoji4]


----------



## crosso

Pinkiemom said:


> You're probably right. What do you think of my Jade? Would you say it's a good quality Jade? I can take a photo tomorrow morning when there's natural lighting. For the meantime, here's my barrel pendant. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3061090



Yes, Pinkiemom! Very pretty green and great polish on that bead!


----------



## Pinkiemom

crosso said:


> Yes, Pinkiemom! Very pretty green and great polish on that bead!




Thanks, crosso! I think so too - I love the green color!


----------



## blueberryjam

Pinkiemom said:


> My friend's husband works in Singapore so he got this jade from a store where he would normally buy my friend's jade... I had asked him to buy me the bangle I shared in this post and a barrel pendant... It didn't come with a certificate of authenticity though but I trust my friend that it's a good Jade... Didn't really pay attention to the grade as much but now that I am reading this thread I am learning a lot more... Do you think I should bring my bangle to a Jade store and have them check it? Would they give me a certificate of authenticity?



There's a gemologist in Singapore your friend can send future purchases to for verification of Grade A quality (quick service) or a full certification (takes longer).
I'm not affiliated with the gemologist/company. Only used their services before. I know of jade shops who send their items to him. 
Nanyang Gemological Institute
http://www.ngi.com.sg


----------



## RedPeony

Nanyang Gemological institute is very legit.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Thanks, jademommy, this is the last one (promise!) - I just get so tickled with myself when one is done and sadly, my DH and DS do not appreciate my craftiness &#128521;



This can't be the last one lol! We love seeing your craftsmanship and creative designs - keep them coming! 
My hubby and kids don't quite get why I love jade so much either &#128521;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Pinkiemom said:


> You're probably right. What do you think of my Jade? Would you say it's a good quality Jade? I can take a photo tomorrow morning when there's natural lighting. For the meantime, here's my barrel pendant. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3061090



Pinkiemom the pendants looks great to me - even on a smaller piece there are interesting colours going on and looks very shiny!
Can't wait to see your bangle again &#128521;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

What do you ladies think of this bangle? Honest opinions please and don't worry I rarely wear this as I'm not too fond of oval bangles. My mother in law bought it for me on a recent trip to asia. Not sure if she got it in Thailand or China as she went to both places. It looks white in certain lighting but is actually a very pale green. It looks jelly like. My question is do you think it is grade a ? Again I won't be disappointed because I don't wear this one often. Thanks


----------



## udalrike

2boys, I am really NOT sure if it is grade A. From the picture I would guess it was quite expensive...

Designergoods, you look great!!!

Can´t comment on everything, there have been too many posts...


----------



## udalrike

Left arm today:


----------



## udalrike

The other side:


----------



## aigen22

Pinkiemom said:


> You're probably right. What do you think of my Jade? Would you say it's a good quality Jade? I can take a photo tomorrow morning when there's natural lighting. For the meantime, here's my barrel pendant. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3061090



looks good pinkiemom, cute shape and color


----------



## aigen22

crosso said:


> Too quick again with the post button!



Don't have the patients and the creativity to do this, great job...


----------



## udalrike

aigen22 said:


> looks good pinkiemom, cute shape and color



+1


----------



## udalrike

Crosso, great job indeed !


----------



## Pinkiemom

Hello everyone! Hope you are having a great weekend so far. I tried to take some photos of my bangle and I can't seem to get a nice one but hope these ones would be good for your viewing pleasure. Looking at it now my bangle is a mix of gray and green. It's luminous and I feel like I can see through it especially when it's under the sun. Anyway, let me know what you guys think. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Pinkiemom

blueberryjam said:


> There's a gemologist in Singapore your friend can send future purchases to for verification of Grade A quality (quick service) or a full certification (takes longer).
> 
> I'm not affiliated with the gemologist/company. Only used their services before. I know of jade shops who send their items to him.
> 
> Nanyang Gemological Institute
> 
> http://www.ngi.com.sg




Thank you, blueberryjam! Great to know!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> 2boys, I am really NOT sure if it is grade A. From the picture I would guess it was quite expensive...
> 
> Designergoods, you look great!!!
> 
> Can´t comment on everything, there have been too many posts...



Thanks for your comment Uli  I have no idea what my mother in law paid but to be honest I was guessing it may not be grade a jade ad therefore not worth very much.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Pinkiemom said:


> Hello everyone! Hope you are having a great weekend so far. I tried to take some photos of my bangle and I can't seem to get a nice one but hope these ones would be good for your viewing pleasure. Looking at it now my bangle is a mix of gray and green. It's luminous and I feel like I can see through it especially when it's under the sun. Anyway, let me know what you guys think. Thanks a lot!
> View attachment 3061760
> 
> View attachment 3061761
> 
> View attachment 3061762
> 
> View attachment 3061763



I like it Pinkiemom! Is this the one you said was a bit big? It doesn't look overly big on you. I do like he greyish green and there is translucence to it I would guess that it is untreated natural jade &#128522;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> The other side:
> 
> View attachment 3061356



I love your all your lavender bangles Uli. My favourite is the thick lavender bangle in the middle. Gorgeous.


----------



## aigen22

udalrike said:


> Left arm today:
> 
> View attachment 3061354




I love the lavender udalrike, looking at it makes me impatient on my upcoming bangle...


----------



## Lots love

today's look on this beautiful day [emoji272][emoji263][emoji259][emoji264]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3061873
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today's look on this beautiful day [emoji272][emoji263][emoji259][emoji264]



LotsLove now that is a big and bold bangle! Love the splashes of dark green!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Actually now that I look closer is it dark green or black jade patches on the bangle? Very cool.


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> LotsLove now that is a big and bold bangle! Love the splashes of dark green!




Thank you so much it's very cool jadeite bangle [emoji173]&#65039;thank you so much for your nice words [emoji181] yes she's black white green shaded in her and blue I love her that's why I call her midnight she reminds me of full moon sky with clouds


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> Thank you so much it's very cool jadeite bangle [emoji173]&#65039;thank you so much for your nice words [emoji181] yes she's black white green shaded in her and blue I love her that's why I call her midnight she reminds me of full moon sky with clouds



Midnight is the perfect name for her actually when I saw your bangle it made me think of the ocean at night and how the water has light and dark patches. Interesting how some view jade is old fashioned but your bangle proves jade can be very chic.


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> Midnight is the perfect name for her actually when I saw your bangle it made me think of the ocean at night and how the water has light and dark patches. Interesting how some view jade is old fashioned but your bangle proves jade can be very chic.




Oh thank you for your story I love it yes that scenery also goes along with her as well I didn't think about that either so thank you for your insight yes I agree Jade can be very cool and chic [emoji135]&#127996;[emoji182]


----------



## Millicat

crosso said:


> Today's jade: jadeite earrings  (bead bracelet is prehnite), carved ring and bangle. Happy Friday everyone!



*Crosso*, love all these  


*Fan* .....  *Udalrike* ...... good morning from the UK :rain::sunnies

Good morning other jadies too, I have more time today so thought i'd pop in to say hello


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, 2boys and aigen!

Hi, Millicat!!!!!


----------



## fanofjadeite

udalrike said:


> The other side:
> 
> View attachment 3061356


uli, i love how matchy matchy your bracelet is with dawn. maybe u need to make it a permanent bracelet with dawn.


----------



## fanofjadeite

Millicat said:


> *Fan* .....  *Udalrike* ...... good morning from the UK :rain::sunnies



hi, millicat glad to see u finally made an appearance again


----------



## Millicat

Ach, I just don't have the time really, Fan, it's lovely to hear your warm and happy voice again though, I miss that 

I saw Designergoods' recent post of her jade bangle and it prompted me out of my 'boring zone' to wear my lavenders again !

Has anyone heard from Claire, is she well ?
I know her new job was taking a lot of her time and energy ..... 

I log onto the PF every so often but rarely stay on for long.


----------



## Millicat

*LotsLove, Dynasty*
Ladies, I have just been looking at the 'photos only' thread and wowza, what stunning pieces you've been showing.
Dynasty, your carvings are sublime, are these all in your own private collection ?


----------



## crosso

Millicat said:


> *Crosso*, love all these
> 
> 
> *Fan* .....  *Udalrike* ...... good morning from the UK :rain::sunnies
> 
> Good morning other jadies too, I have more time today so thought i'd pop in to say hello



Hey Millicat!!! Nice to see you drop in! Thank you for the compliment. Are you still wearing your scrumptious rose quartz along with your jade? Would love to see more pics if you have time!


----------



## crosso

Ms. Loca, thanks so much for your kind comments on the seller thread! Believe it or not, the seed bead bumper bracelets I have came from my local Hallmark store, though supposedly they are free trade, made by native women somewhere. Wish I knew how to work with seed beads, you can make some incredibly complex and creative designs!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

@Crosso--
I love your bumpers!!! I'm gonna have to make me some... I beadwork daily so it shouldn't take long..I love how they are green as well, they mesh well together!!!
I love lots of your jades...lucky lady!!
Lol--MY BAD!! I totally forgot I was on the reputable sellers page!!!!...


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

MY GOSH!!! I WISH I COULD GO TO IDAHO, GET A lotto ticket, and win that sucker!!! I would buy one of these!!! Beautiful colors!!! Apparently when I was "window shopping" on ebay I was making some funny noises bcuz the hubbs said, "what the heck are you lookin at?? Porn??!"--ah, no...JADE BANGLES


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

And another...
Eye candy


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

:d


----------



## crosso

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> @Crosso--
> I love your bumpers!!! I'm gonna have to make me some... I beadwork daily so it shouldn't take long..I love how they are green as well, they mesh well together!!!
> I love lots of your jades...lucky lady!!
> Lol--MY BAD!! I totally forgot I was on the reputable sellers page!!!!...



That is so cool! Maybe you could post some to the jade chat thread - I did not even realize that thread existed until recently,  but I think it was created for us jadies for when we get off topic since we're such a chatty bunch! I would really love to see your work! 
And thank you so much about my jades - I have gotten completely obsessed over the last 18 months! I only owned a few pieces before that. I've always loved jewelry,  but was never a 'collector' of anything before.  I've collected very quickly,  but always at good prices compared to much of what I see out there. I  wanted a wide variety that I could incorporate into my wardrobe so I could wear jade every day. Little did I know when I started what a vast variety of colors and textures there is - and I like them all! As well as the symbolic significance in the different carvings and in the jade itself. I feel very lucky indeed to have been able to collect what I have and I truly enjoy it every day.&#128522;


----------



## crosso

OMG! Msloka, those bangles!!!! So gorgeous,  but ridiculously expensive! I dont think I could spend so much on a bangle even if I won the biggest jackpot lottery! I wonder if they will ever sell at that price?


----------



## Lots love

Millicat said:


> *LotsLove, Dynasty*
> Ladies, I have just been looking at the 'photos only' thread and wowza, what stunning pieces you've been showing.
> Dynasty, your carvings are sublime, are these all in your own private collection ?




Thank you for your nice words I love my collection they are all very special [emoji254]


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Jade sisters:
I need all your help and input....I recently got this jade...it was listed at NEPHRITE JADE...I will be honest...I have only bought JADEITE bangles 
In an attempt to broaden my Jade bangle horizon..I TRIED to buy a Neph bangle but idk???
I have questions...does Nephrite chime the same way?? Does it feel similar?? This thing (lol-- the bangle) feell not as heavy as my other jades....the surface also feels different...idk..I wish lots of you lived a lot closer so we could al meet and look at each others collections 
Oh..and the chick I bought it from had it rigged to a tester thing....it had a needle thingy that would measure and give readings on jade, chalcedony, glass, ect...this came up as jade....I am just wondering....these are the best pics I came up with...it also has a tiny little almost invisible spot of light green..
Thanks all!!! Have a great sunday...I need to start gettin ready for church now


----------



## Lots love

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Jade sisters:
> 
> I need all your help and input....I recently got this jade...it was listed at NEPHRITE JADE...I will be honest...I have only bought JADEITE bangles
> 
> In an attempt to broaden my Jade bangle horizon..I TRIED to buy a Neph bangle but idk???
> 
> I have questions...does Nephrite chime the same way?? Does it feel similar?? This thing (lol-- the bangle) feell not as heavy as my other jades....the surface also feels different...idk..I wish lots of you lived a lot closer so we could al meet and look at each others collections
> 
> Oh..and the chick I bought it from had it rigged to a tester thing....it had a needle thingy that would measure and give readings on jade, chalcedony, glass, ect...this came up as jade....I am just wondering....these are the best pics I came up with...it also has a tiny little almost invisible spot of light green..
> 
> Thanks all!!! Have a great sunday...I need to start gettin ready for church now




Nephrite doesn't chime like Jade does it has different feel too that's all I can help you with hope someone else can help u out I'm sorry i missed the picture I don't know it doesn't look like Jade to me


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

And the 2nd pic of this bangle...


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

:-/


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Lots love said:


> Nephrite doesn't chime like Jade does it has different feel too that's all I can help you with hope someone else can help u out I'm sorry i missed the picture I don't know it doesn't look like Jade to me



Thanks Lots of love....that helps me out a bit....I am not at all familiar with Nephrite...I am trying to become more familiar,  but I don't want to get hustled lol...


----------



## Lots love

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Thanks Lots of love....that helps me out a bit....I am not at all familiar with Nephrite...I am trying to become more familiar,  but I don't want to get hustled lol...




I don't blame you I would bring it to your local jewelry ask them what it Is if you look jade diver over look up on Facebook he sells real nephrite so u know what to look for


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

@Crosso--
Yeah they are A GRIP!!! IF I had that kind of cash i think I would email them an offer for half of anything posted lol....not tryin to low ball but come on now ppl lol!!! I have never seen anything like that when I window shop ebay for jades!!! When I saw all those zeros I said "GOOD LAWD!!!" LOL


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Lots love said:


> I don't blame you I would bring it to your local jewelry ask them what it Is if you look jade diver over look up on Facebook he sells real nephrite so u know what to look for



I want to.....but I hate feeling like a fool for a) not knowing and b) if it isn't I will feel all that more foolish lol!!!..plus there are not many stores here in little salt lake city, utah that sell jade....one of the stores has a Vietnamese chick who does not know much at all about any of her wares...gold or jade  she's cute and laughs a lot and she's super stylish with her name brand everything....like an Asian Paris hilton 
I hope I don't offend anyone.... I buy from her lots tho....gold and jade... the 2nd store isn't open much at all..I live kinda far away from it too :-/


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Oh YES--ALLAN!!!.. at jade divers...oh snap..I need to email him!! I gotta look at his page and see if there's an email somewhere on it!!! Good idea!!!!


----------



## Lots love

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Oh YES--ALLAN!!!.. at jade divers...oh snap..I need to email him!! I gotta look at his page and see if there's an email somewhere on it!!! Good idea!!!!




Welcome compare your too his or send him a picture he might know


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> This can't be the last one lol! We love seeing your craftsmanship and creative designs - keep them coming!
> My hubby and kids don't quite get why I love jade so much either &#128521;



Ok, jademommy, you asked for it! Made this bracelet today to wear at the beach next month with my Seafoam  jadeite bangle  (averturine and shell, with little quartz leaves) and two bracelets with earrings for my  sister. My guys went fishing this weekend, while I read and made jewelry to my heart's content. &#128522;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Ok, jademommy, you asked for it! Made this bracelet today to wear at the beach next month with my Seafoam  jadeite bangle  (averturine and shell, with little quartz leaves) and two bracelets with earrings for my  sister. My guys went fishing this weekend, while I read and made jewelry to my heart's content. &#128522;



More please - I love it! The blues and greens are so pretty and I love your Seafoam bangle. My guys love fishing too. Sounds like you had a lovely weekend of peace and jade &#128522;


----------



## Pinkiemom

2boys_jademommy said:


> I like it Pinkiemom! Is this the one you said was a bit big? It doesn't look overly big on you. I do like he greyish green and there is translucence to it I would guess that it is untreated natural jade [emoji4]




Thanks 2boys_j! I would love to get a lavender bangle too. Do you stack your bangles too?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Pinkiemom said:


> Thanks 2boys_j! I would love to get a lavender bangle too. Do you stack your bangles too?



Yeah a lavender bangle would be nice. Would you want a princess or d shape bangle?
No I don't stack my jade bangles. The sound of them clinking makes me nervous. I tried wearing one in each wrist but even then they bang together so I only wear one in my left wrist. How about you?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Jade sisters:
> I need all your help and input....I recently got this jade...it was listed at NEPHRITE JADE...I will be honest...I have only bought JADEITE bangles
> In an attempt to broaden my Jade bangle horizon..I TRIED to buy a Neph bangle but idk???
> I have questions...does Nephrite chime the same way?? Does it feel similar?? This thing (lol-- the bangle) feell not as heavy as my other jades....the surface also feels different...idk..I wish lots of you lived a lot closer so we could al meet and look at each others collections
> Oh..and the chick I bought it from had it rigged to a tester thing....it had a needle thingy that would measure and give readings on jade, chalcedony, glass, ect...this came up as jade....I am just wondering....these are the best pics I came up with...it also has a tiny little almost invisible spot of light green..
> Thanks all!!! Have a great sunday...I need to start gettin ready for church now



I only know they are both considered jade and very precious. Many consider jadiete superior but apparently it isn't true. Jadiete tend to be more translucent I think and the colours are brighter. Nephrite has a more milky quality to it. Also not as many colour variations. This is what I remember reading.


----------



## Junkenpo

hi jadies!  

i like all the pics posted thus far... uli, nice to you your stuff!  

Re: nephrite... 3jade has some good pics of nephrite.  It tends to look more waxy to me under some lighting, and feels lighter in the hand.  Chimes different than jadeite, too.  

Here's my jadeite stack for the day. Ape'ape'a and DW.


----------



## Pinkiemom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Yeah a lavender bangle would be nice. Would you want a princess or d shape bangle?
> 
> No I don't stack my jade bangles. The sound of them clinking makes me nervous. I tried wearing one in each wrist but even then they bang together so I only wear one in my left wrist. How about you?




I honestly don't know these terms - princess and d shape! Lol please pardon my lack of knowledge in Jade lingo. *shame* Maybe you can teach me what this means. Lol

Anyway, I tried stacking my bangle with my other bracelets but, just like you, I was so scared of those clinking sounds! Btw, I'm actually learning a lot from this thread. I look forward to see new photos and messages. [emoji4]


----------



## Junkenpo

Pinkiemom said:


> I honestly don't know these terms - princess and d shape! Lol please pardon my lack of knowledge in Jade lingo. *shame* Maybe you can teach me what this means. Lol
> 
> Anyway, I tried stacking my bangle with my other bracelets but, just like you, I was so scared of those clinking sounds! Btw, I'm actually learning a lot from this thread. I look forward to see new photos and messages. [emoji4]



"D shape" = shaped like D... round on the outside, flat on inner where it touches your wrist. 

"Princess" = rounded outside and inside. 

Top row are D shapes, bottom row are princesses.


----------



## Junkenpo

Here's a shot of a broken bangle of mine to illustrate the "D".


----------



## Pinkiemom

Junkenpo said:


> "D shape" = shaped like D... round on the outside, flat on inner where it touches your wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> "Princess" = rounded outside and inside.
> 
> 
> 
> Top row are D shapes, bottom row are princesses.




Thank you, Junkenpo! I'm so glad I went into this thread - all of you have been amazing and very helpful! And wow what a collection you have! They're all very pretty! And so sorry for your broken D bangle! How did it break? 

So now I know that my first bangle is a princess. Maybe next time I will try to get a D bangle in lavender! [emoji4]


----------



## Millicat

crosso said:


> Hey Millicat!!! Nice to see you drop in! Thank you for the compliment. Are you still wearing your scrumptious rose quartz along with your jade? Would love to see more pics if you have time!



Hi there, lovely 
I do indeed wear the rose quartz, often !!!

My collection of semi precious stone bracelets and bangles grew a bit more over time and yes, if you don't mind some non-jade items appearing i'll happily post some pics 

Charoites, rhodochrosites, amazonites, rutilated quartz's, topaz, amethysts and natural turquoise are the ones I use daily - in various combinations and in numerous quantities at once  
Here are just some of my, rather large, collection,  - in 2 different light examples.


----------



## Silver Mom

Millicat said:


> Hi there, lovely
> I do indeed wear the rose quartz, often !!!
> 
> My collection of semi precious stone bracelets and bangles grew a bit more over time and yes, if you don't mind some non-jade items appearing i'll happily post some pics
> 
> Charoites, rhodochrosites, amazonites, rutilated quartz's, topaz, amethysts and natural turquoise are the ones I use daily - in various combinations and in numerous quantities at once
> Here are just some of my, rather large, collection,  - in 2 different light examples.


What a stunning collection Millicat!  My compliments to you. Beautiful!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Millicat said:


> Hi there, lovely
> I do indeed wear the rose quartz, often !!!
> 
> My collection of semi precious stone bracelets and bangles grew a bit more over time and yes, if you don't mind some non-jade items appearing i'll happily post some pics
> 
> Charoites, rhodochrosites, amazonites, rutilated quartz's, topaz, amethysts and natural turquoise are the ones I use daily - in various combinations and in numerous quantities at once
> Here are just some of my, rather large, collection,  - in 2 different light examples.



Like candy Millicat! I like the pink stone - quartz I think it is.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> "D shape" = shaped like D... round on the outside, flat on inner where it touches your wrist.
> 
> "Princess" = rounded outside and inside.
> 
> Top row are D shapes, bottom row are princesses.



Wow obviously you like both shapes Junkenpo! 
Great collection!


----------



## Millicat

2boys_jademommy said:


> Like candy Millicat! I like the pink stone - quartz I think it is.



Thanks Jademommy, yes, exactly like candy 
The large pink pieces one is one of my rose quartz bracelets, and the other pink one (the cuff with the beading) is rhodochrosite ..... I have numerous pieces of each and absolutely *love* pink shades


----------



## Millicat

Silver Mom said:


> What a stunning collection Millicat!  My compliments to you. Beautiful!



Thank you Silver Mom, how are you -  you and your family keeping well ?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Millicat said:


> Thanks Jademommy, yes, exactly like candy
> The large pink pieces one is one of my rose quartz bracelets, and the other pink one (the cuff with the beading) is rhodochrosite ..... I have numerous pieces of each and absolutely *love* pink shades


 I love pink too  I would love a pinkish lavender bangle but it is so difficult to find one in my size and price range...I can dream &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Pinkiemom

Millicat said:


> Hi there, lovely
> I do indeed wear the rose quartz, often !!!
> 
> My collection of semi precious stone bracelets and bangles grew a bit more over time and yes, if you don't mind some non-jade items appearing i'll happily post some pics
> 
> Charoites, rhodochrosites, amazonites, rutilated quartz's, topaz, amethysts and natural turquoise are the ones I use daily - in various combinations and in numerous quantities at once
> Here are just some of my, rather large, collection,  - in 2 different light examples.




Hi Millicat! That is an amazing collection! I live the pink ones (hence the name)! Just beautiful!


----------



## crosso

Millicat said:


> Hi there, lovely
> I do indeed wear the rose quartz, often !!!
> 
> My collection of semi precious stone bracelets and bangles grew a bit more over time and yes, if you don't mind some non-jade items appearing i'll happily post some pics
> 
> Charoites, rhodochrosites, amazonites, rutilated quartz's, topaz, amethysts and natural turquoise are the ones I use daily - in various combinations and in numerous quantities at once
> Here are just some of my, rather large, collection,  - in 2 different light examples.



What a feast for the eyes!! Each is beautiful individually,  but wow, together they make a rainbow of loveliness! &#128153;&#128154;&#128155;&#128156;&#128150;


----------



## Pinkiemom

Pinkiemom said:


> Hi Millicat! That is an amazing collection! I live the pink ones (hence the name)! Just beautiful!




Sorry I meant I love* the pink! Auto correct sucks! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Junkenpo said:


> Here's a shot of a broken bangle of mine to illustrate the "D".



So that's what the inside of a broken jade looks like :'( 
I'm sorry...poor thing....how did it break??


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

crosso said:


> Today's jade: jadeite earrings  (bead bracelet is prehnite), carved ring and bangle. Happy Friday everyone!



Love your earrings!!!! They are nice looking!  I have some but they are more greeny green....they tend to come off easily as well....yours are beautiful and translucent


----------



## Junkenpo

Good morning ladies! 



Pinkiemom said:


> Thank you, Junkenpo! I'm so glad I went into this thread - all of you have been amazing and very helpful! And wow what a collection you have! They're all very pretty! And so sorry for your broken D bangle! How did it break?
> 
> So now I know that my first bangle is a princess. Maybe next time I will try to get a D bangle in lavender! [emoji4]





ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> So that's what the inside of a broken jade looks like :'(
> I'm sorry...poor thing....how did it break??



Thanks for the sympathy.  Luckily this bangle was not at all expensive and the seller (luckyminerals on eBay) refunded the cost immediately.  The bangle had no chime and had a stone line which was weak and when I tried to put it on, it broke.  I still have the pieces and I call it my Vampire Jade because it scratched and drew blood when it broke. The jagged break was opposite the stone line, which was smooth at the cleavage point. 

http://i.imgur.com/522vEiL.jpg

After the break, both pieces had a lovely chime of their own... so bangles with no chime make me nervous. I have one now that I need to band. 



Millicat said:


> Hi there, lovely
> I do indeed wear the rose quartz, often !!!
> 
> My collection of semi precious stone bracelets and bangles grew a bit more over time and yes, if you don't mind some non-jade items appearing i'll happily post some pics
> 
> Charoites, rhodochrosites, amazonites, rutilated quartz's, topaz, amethysts and natural turquoise are the ones I use daily - in various combinations and in numerous quantities at once
> Here are just some of my, rather large, collection,  - in 2 different light examples.



I love those purples!  What kind of stone is that bangle on the end?  Can you share the seller? 

Have you shared these on Uli's semi-precious stone thread?


----------



## Silver Mom

Millicat said:


> Thank you Silver Mom, how are you -  you and your family keeping well ?


Yes, we are all good here especially Mochi, my cat.  So happy and thankful.


----------



## zipcount

Preview, icy inky jadeite pendant from JoJo.  You can see tiny bit of cotton inside, otherwise it's clear.  Before:


----------



## Millicat

Junkenpo said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the sympathy.  Luckily this bangle was not at all expensive and the seller (luckyminerals on eBay) refunded the cost immediately.  The bangle had no chime and had a stone line which was weak and when I tried to put it on, it broke.  I still have the pieces and I call it my Vampire Jade because it scratched and drew blood when it broke. The jagged break was opposite the stone line, which was smooth at the cleavage point.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/522vEiL.jpg
> 
> After the break, both pieces had a lovely chime of their own... so bangles with no chime make me nervous. I have one now that I need to band.
> 
> 
> 
> I love those purples!  What kind of stone is that bangle on the end?  Can you share the seller?
> 
> Have you shared these on Uli's semi-precious stone thread?



Hi Junkenpo 
Ahhhhhh, that one 
That is my Charoite bangle, and the seller was someone on Etsy called Jade2080, there is a seller on Ebay I love called Vanesspan and they have some most of the time.

The colour is completely natural, it has several different colours naturally occurring, and  the stone needs absolutely no heat/enhancing because it is naturally such an amazing colour, it's a relatively newly discovered and comes from the Russian area.

I have this bangle, 1 small beaded bracelet and 2 large square cut pieces when assembled together looks like a bangle (remember my large 1st knuckle!!!).
I'll post pics of them when I can.

And no ...... indeed I have not heard/seen that Semi Precious Stone thread ..... that is exactly what I am drawn to, anyone can have diamonds but decent semi precious stones are unbeatable, love, love, love.
I'm whizzing over there right now !!!


----------



## zipcount

After, set in white gold and diamond.  These are pictures taken by the sales person.  I will post pod shots once I receive it.


----------



## Millicat

Silver Mom said:


> Yes, we are all good here especially Mochi, my cat.  So happy and thankful.



Ah, that's good


----------



## designergoods

Silver Mom said:


> This is TRULY STUNNING!


Thank you!...btw, your avatar is so cute! 



2boys_jademommy said:


> Wow the sun does agree with her! Even within the red spot there are dif reds in there - orange and even a pinkish red. I also love that it is a thick bangle which gives it a very modern chic look to it


Yes, the red has different hues. Her size is 52.8x17.8x7.7(mm). Thank you for bringing out qualities in the red area that i havent really noticed before 



udalrike said:


> 2boys, I am really NOT sure if it is grade A. From the picture I would guess it was quite expensive...
> 
> Designergoods, you look great!!!
> 
> Can´t comment on everything, there have been too many posts...


So sweet, thank you


----------



## Silver Mom

zipcount said:


> Preview, icy inky jadeite pendant from JoJo.  You can see tiny bit of cotton inside, otherwise it's clear.  Before:


Holy cow!  GORGEOUS!


----------



## Silver Mom

designergoods said:


> Thank you!...btw, your avatar is so cute!
> 
> 
> Yes, the red has different hues. Her size is 52.8x17.8x7.7(mm). Thank you for bringing out qualities in the red area that i havent really noticed before
> 
> 
> So sweet, thank you


Thank you DG.


----------



## Millicat

Whoa !
Found the Semi Precious thread 
I'll show all my collection, i'll post in colour groups, I think


----------



## crosso

Junkenpo said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the sympathy.  Luckily this bangle was not at all expensive and the seller (luckyminerals on eBay) refunded the cost immediately.  The bangle had no chime and had a stone line which was weak and when I tried to put it on, it broke.  I still have the pieces and I call it my Vampire Jade because it scratched and drew blood when it broke. The jagged break was opposite the stone line, which was smooth at the cleavage point.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/522vEiL.jpg
> 
> After the break, both pieces had a lovely chime of their own... so bangles with no chime make me nervous. I have one now that I need to band.
> 
> 
> 
> I love those purples!  What kind of stone is that bangle on the end?  Can you share the seller?
> 
> Have you shared these on Uli's semi-precious stone thread?


Ooooh, didn't realize there was another thread for semi-precious. I usually check in to the forum on my phone, so did not see the list of 'sister' threads you have posted as part of your signature. Just checked it out, which led me to the turquoise thread too! Gasp! So much gorgeous jewelry to drool over. Now I'll have to pull out a few other pieces - in particular an old Navaho turquoise cuff of my grandmother's that I'd like some info about if any of the experts there can help me.


----------



## crosso

zipcount said:


> After, set in white gold and diamond.  These are pictures taken by the sales person.  I will post pod shots once I receive it.



What a beauty!!! Can't wait to see it on you!


----------



## crosso

Wearing one of my favorite carved bangles today, sweet 'La Vie en Rose'&#127926;


----------



## Millicat

That's lovely


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Wearing one of my favorite carved bangles today, sweet 'La Vie en Rose'&#127926;



So feminine and pretty. I love hat it's a carved bangle but not with the traditional images like dragons and Phoenix. Would go nicely wih your rose ring &#128521;


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> So feminine and pretty. I love hat it's a carved bangle but not with the traditional images like dragons and Phoenix. Would go nicely wih your rose ring &#128521;



Thanks jademommy! I bought the rose ring to wear with it -a lucky find from someone's collection - but don't always wear them together, as they feel and look a bit heavy with some outfits.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Thanks jademommy! I bought the rose ring to wear with it -a lucky find from someone's collection - but don't always wear them together, as they feel and look a bit heavy with some outfits.



The colour matches perfectly! Hard to believe they were not a set. You could always wear the rose bangle in your left wrist and the rose ring on your right hand so it doesn't look "too much". Although you can't really have to many roses can you &#128521;


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> The colour matches perfectly! Hard to believe they were not a set. You could always wear the rose bangle in your left wrist and the rose ring on your right hand so it doesn't look "too much". Although you can't really have to many roses can you &#128521;



I would - but I have about a 2mm difference in minimum bangle size between right and left and this bangle is the right minimum.


----------



## MingRui

Okay, i'm in love with my bangle despite it being too big but I have a mini heart attack every time I hit it on anything. Any tips or tricks for wearing a bangle as gently as possible? Thank you!

This is how I have been wearing it.


----------



## MingRui

Junkenpo said:


> Here's a shot of a broken bangle of mine to illustrate the "D".



Ugh, the shot of that broken bangle makes my heart weep!


----------



## cdtracing

Ok, Ladies.  Need some help here.  I just received the two carved jade pendants from Gojade.  Since this is the first time I've bought Jade from overseas, I didn't spend a lot of money.  One is thicker than the other, therefore not translucent, but I liked the carving.  Now, can someone tell me how to tie it onto the cord?  Being new to this, I just assumed it would come already tied to the cord. LOL  Lesson learned.  Anyway, after I figured out how the cord slides open, I'm wondering, do I put a knot in the short cord after the bead & then tie the pendant off?  And is there some special knot I should use?  I'm use to dealing with gold bales for chains.  I can have this done at my jeweler but I thought I would try the cord first to see if I like it.  And should the pendant be tied up tight to the bead or should it have a little movement room?


----------



## annetok

cdtracing said:


> Ok, Ladies.  Need some help here.  I just received the two carved jade pendants from Gojade.  Since this is the first time I've bought Jade from overseas, I didn't spend a lot of money.  One is thicker than the other, therefore not translucent, but I liked the carving.  Now, can someone tell me how to tie it onto the cord?  Being new to this, I just assumed it would come already tied to the cord. LOL  Lesson learned.  Anyway, after I figured out how the cord slides open, I'm wondering, do I put a knot in the short cord after the bead & then tie the pendant off?  And is there some special knot I should use?  I'm use to dealing with gold bales for chains.  I can have this done at my jeweler but I thought I would try the cord first to see if I like it.  And should the pendant be tied up tight to the bead or should it have a little movement room?



If you were sent the same necklace cord I got from gojade, you can use the short cord to loop around the pendant hole and tie it to the necklace cord with a double overhand knot. Snip the excess thread and then burn away the frayed edges with a lighter (also to seal the knot). Hope that makes sense ???


----------



## cdtracing

annetok said:


> If you were sent the same necklace cord I got from gojade, you can use the short cord to loop around the pendant hole and tie it to the necklace cord with a double overhand knot. Snip the excess thread and then burn away the frayed edges with a lighter (also to seal the knot). Hope that makes sense ???



That makes sense.  I guess it just depends on the individual as to how they want it tied.  I thought there may be some special trick. LOL  Thanks for your reply.


----------



## MingRui

cdtracing said:


> Ok, Ladies.  Need some help here.  I just received the two carved jade pendants from Gojade.  Since this is the first time I've bought Jade from overseas, I didn't spend a lot of money.  One is thicker than the other, therefore not translucent, but I liked the carving.  Now, can someone tell me how to tie it onto the cord?  Being new to this, I just assumed it would come already tied to the cord. LOL  Lesson learned.  Anyway, after I figured out how the cord slides open, I'm wondering, do I put a knot in the short cord after the bead & then tie the pendant off?  And is there some special knot I should use?  I'm use to dealing with gold bales for chains.  I can have this done at my jeweler but I thought I would try the cord first to see if I like it.  And should the pendant be tied up tight to the bead or should it have a little movement room?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlMKKzxWU_o

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRZ75DFngxw

I found these two links on Youtube. Do they help at all? It is how I have tied our pendants.


----------



## cdtracing

MingRui said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlMKKzxWU_o
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRZ75DFngxw
> 
> I found these two links on Youtube. Do they help at all? It is how I have tied our pendants.



Thanks for the links.  I'll go check them out!!


----------



## MingRui

Pinkiemom said:


> You're probably right. What do you think of my Jade? Would you say it's a good quality Jade? I can take a photo tomorrow morning when there's natural lighting. For the meantime, here's my barrel pendant. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3061090



Lovely bead! I would like to get a simple bead like that to wear. The color of yours is fantastic.


----------



## crosso

MingRui said:


> Okay, i'm in love with my bangle despite it being too big but I have a mini heart attack every time I hit it on anything. Any tips or tricks for wearing a bangle as gently as possible? Thank you!
> 
> This is how I have been wearing it.



It looks lovely on you, MingRui! Other than maybe wearing some sort of smaller bracelet to stop it from possibly flying off your hand, I wouldn't worry too much. I take mine off only when doing heavy housework. Grade A jade is the toughest stone out there due to the interlocking crystal structure. It really takes a lot to break it if it does not have internal cracks or healed stone lines. Even then,  it takes a pretty good hit in just the right spot to break it. Of course, if you drop it from a height on a hard surface it will break - but it is much tougher than other stones.


----------



## aigen22

crosso said:


> Thanks jademommy! I bought the rose ring to wear with it -a lucky find from someone's collection - but don't always wear them together, as they feel and look a bit heavy with some outfits.




Love those, it passes with flying colors as a set


----------



## crosso

Nephrite gingko leaf today:


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

MingRui said:


> Okay, i'm in love with my bangle despite it being too big but I have a mini heart attack every time I hit it on anything. Any tips or tricks for wearing a bangle as gently as possible? Thank you!
> 
> This is how I have been wearing it.



I can see why you are in love with your bangle
No tips here but just know jade is quite strong. It can break but you would have to hit it either really hard or at a certain angle. Don't worry just enjoy your gorgeous jade!


----------



## Molly0

Ladies, just wondering - What is that ONE piece of Jade that you have,  you know that ONE treasured piece that you value the most among all others?  Does anyone have THAT piece?
For me, it would be a pendant that I've been wearing lately on a silk cord. It's very icy, with a hint of "caramel". Bluish in color, with a 18K yellow gold bail. The animal curled along the top of it mesmerizes me with it's intricate carving even tho I'm not entirely sure what it is.  It's tiny little tail cascading down the side makes me continually marvel at the ability of the carver and wish I could know them. If I never had another piece of Jade, I would be content with this one.   Anyone else have that ONE piece of Jade?  Can you share pics?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Nephrite gingko leaf today:



Another lovely piece Crosso &#128512;


----------



## zipcount

Molly0 said:


> Ladies, just wondering - What is that ONE piece of Jade that you have,  you know that ONE treasured piece that you value the most among all others?  Does anyone have THAT piece?
> For me, it would be a pendant that I've been wearing lately on a silk cord. It's very icy, with a hint of "caramel". Bluish in color, with a 18K yellow gold bail. The animal curled along the top of it mesmerizes me with it's intricate carving even tho I'm not entirely sure what it is.  It's tiny little tail cascading down the side makes me continually marvel at the ability of the carver and wish I could know them. If I never had another piece of Jade, I would be content with this one.   Anyone else have that ONE piece of Jade?


I do!  My hetian bangle.  I had it since last Nov. and I thought by now my love for it would subside and it hasn't.  I have other pieces of jade which I like but my bangle I love!  I would rub it all day long, my coworker even notices.


----------



## Molly0

zipcount said:


> I do!  My hetian bangle.  I had it since last Nov. and I thought by now my love for it would subside and it hasn't.  I have other pieces of jade which I like but my bangle I love!  I would rub it all day long, my coworker even notices.



Pics?


----------



## zipcount

Molly0 said:


> Pics?


Here are mod shots from my office.  It is white hetain with yellow skin.  One patch looks like a horse and the other patch looks like a dragon coming out of the bangle, to me lat least, lol.


----------



## Molly0

zipcount said:


> Here are mod shots from my office.  It is white hetain with yellow skin.  One patch looks like a horse and the other patch looks like a dragon coming out of the bangle, to me lat least, lol.



Truly lovely!  I see why you love it.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jade4Me

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Jade sisters:
> I need all your help and input....I recently got this jade...it was listed at NEPHRITE JADE...I will be honest...I have only bought JADEITE bangles
> In an attempt to broaden my Jade bangle horizon..I TRIED to buy a Neph bangle but idk???
> I have questions...does Nephrite chime the same way?? Does it feel similar?? This thing (lol-- the bangle) feell not as heavy as my other jades....the surface also feels different...idk..I wish lots of you lived a lot closer so we could al meet and look at each others collections
> Oh..and the chick I bought it from had it rigged to a tester thing....it had a needle thingy that would measure and give readings on jade, chalcedony, glass, ect...this came up as jade....I am just wondering....these are the best pics I came up with...it also has a tiny little almost invisible spot of light green..
> Thanks all!!! Have a great sunday...I need to start gettin ready for church now



If you have a kitchen scale at home, you can do a specific gravity test on your bangle and see if it comes close to nephrite, which is 2.95.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGnNE-MWDV4



crosso said:


> Ok, jademommy, you asked for it! Made this bracelet today to wear at the beach next month with my Seafoam  jadeite bangle  (averturine and shell, with little quartz leaves) and two bracelets with earrings for my  sister. My guys went fishing this weekend, while I read and made jewelry to my heart's content. &#128522;



You're a jewelry making fiend now!   Your creations are wonderful! It's so fun and empowering isn't it making your own creations!


----------



## Jade4Me

Molly0 said:


> Ladies, just wondering - What is that ONE piece of Jade that you have,  you know that ONE treasured piece that you value the most among all others?  Does anyone have THAT piece?
> For me, it would be a pendant that I've been wearing lately on a silk cord. It's very icy, with a hint of "caramel". Bluish in color, with a 18K yellow gold bail. The animal curled along the top of it mesmerizes me with it's intricate carving even tho I'm not entirely sure what it is.  It's tiny little tail cascading down the side makes me continually marvel at the ability of the carver and wish I could know them. If I never had another piece of Jade, I would be content with this one.   Anyone else have that ONE piece of Jade?  Can you share pics?





zipcount said:


> Here are mod shots from my office.  It is white hetain with yellow skin.  One patch looks like a horse and the other patch looks like a dragon coming out of the bangle, to me lat least, lol.



So gorgeous! Thanks for sharing! I don't have the ONE... I'm afraid I'm still a fickle jade lover, though my favorite form is the bangle. I jump around and wear whatever jade bangle suits my moods, feeling, and to a lesser degree my outfits. I do love my silky smooth dark almost black Hetians though, and of course my black Guatemalan jadeite square princess, Maya. After tramping around in my other colors, I always go back to dark/black for a few days before making my rounds with other colors again. Here's one of my black looking Hetians around 19.5 mm wide.


----------



## Jade4Me

Silver Mom said:


> Very pretty Jade4Me.



Thank you Silver Mom and Mochi is just too cute in your avatar!  



cdtracing said:


> None of my metal bangles slip on; in fact, I do not own any slip on bangles.  I think that's the problem...I have no experience with a slip on.  And only one gold bangle is round.  All the rest, my Italian gold bangles & my different gemstone bangles are all oval & they are all hinged.  I have 1 aquamarine & silver bangle that is a little larger than the rest but I can't slip it on without opening it.   I'm just going to have to go shopping & find some slip on bangles to try on.  I am trying to find a jeweler or store that specializes in Jade locally so I can find the right size & shape that's best for me.  As much as I love everyone's bangles, I never have been one to wear something 24/7 except for my diamond studs.  I don't even sleep in my wedding rings.  LOL



Do you have a Charming Charlie in your area? I was in one this past weekend and they have so many fun costume bangles! If you have a pair of calipers, you can measure some that fit you. Awhile back I was shopping with very young ladies and I forgot if we were in H&M or Forever 21 where they had costume bangles in size S, M, L, which is a great idea since a one-size-fits-all bangle just doesn't work for everyone. I know high end designers have different sized bangles and bracelets, but to see different sizing in affordable costume jewelry was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> Europa is so pretty and the spot of red makes it even more interesting


Thank you I do love her red spot!



crosso said:


> Oooh, Europa is pretty! And, yes!, I did get the princess one that is similar to this in color! Could not resist, to the detriment of my pocketbook!


Thank you and can't wait to see your mod shots with your new princess!



RedPeony said:


> I have sad news. The honey bangle I bought was broken by the seller on the weekend. They refunded my money but I don't get the bangle. Boohoo!


Sorry to hear that! Better it broke with them than with you later.



fanofjadeite said:


> i love europa, jade4me  reminds me so much of a bangle i liked that was sold before i could get it.


Thank you!


----------



## Jade4Me

designergoods said:


> Thank you
> I cant get over Europa!!! I love the soft green blue with the hint of brown. I get a cozy, relaxing vibe when I look at it. What is the width? Perfect for you with a fitting name.


Thank you! Europa is around 18mm wide. Your Seasons is just so gorgeous that I'm sure you never tire of looking at her!


----------



## Jade4Me

Pinkiemom said:


> You're probably right. What do you think of my Jade? Would you say it's a good quality Jade? I can take a photo tomorrow morning when there's natural lighting. For the meantime, here's my barrel pendant. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3061090


Lovely rich greens! I love barrels and they are probably my favorite jade pendant shape right now!



2boys_jademommy said:


> What do you ladies think of this bangle? Honest opinions please and don't worry I rarely wear this as I'm not too fond of oval bangles. My mother in law bought it for me on a recent trip to asia. Not sure if she got it in Thailand or China as she went to both places. It looks white in certain lighting but is actually a very pale green. It looks jelly like. My question is do you think it is grade a ? Again I won't be disappointed because I don't wear this one often. Thanks


At first glance I would suspect B grade unless it was very expensive. See my earlier post on how to do a specific gravity test. Untreated jadeite should be around 3.33, but B grade is usually lower because the polymer isn't as dense as natural jadeite stone. But it's pretty nonetheless so enjoy it!


----------



## Jade4Me

udalrike said:


> Left arm today:
> 
> View attachment 3061354


Love your lavenders!



Pinkiemom said:


> Hello everyone! Hope you are having a great weekend so far. I tried to take some photos of my bangle and I can't seem to get a nice one but hope these ones would be good for your viewing pleasure. Looking at it now my bangle is a mix of gray and green. It's luminous and I feel like I can see through it especially when it's under the sun. Anyway, let me know what you guys think. Thanks a lot!
> View attachment 3061760
> 
> View attachment 3061761
> 
> View attachment 3061762
> 
> View attachment 3061763


Looks like untreated jadeite to me, but I'm not an expert. You can try a specific gravity test on it. See my earlier post on a YouTube link on how to do one.


----------



## Jade4Me

Junkenpo said:


> Here's a shot of a broken bangle of mine to illustrate the "D".


Thanks for showing this informative photo!



Millicat said:


> Hi there, lovely
> I do indeed wear the rose quartz, often !!!
> 
> My collection of semi precious stone bracelets and bangles grew a bit more over time and yes, if you don't mind some non-jade items appearing i'll happily post some pics
> 
> Charoites, rhodochrosites, amazonites, rutilated quartz's, topaz, amethysts and natural turquoise are the ones I use daily - in various combinations and in numerous quantities at once
> Here are just some of my, rather large, collection,  - in 2 different light examples.


Hi! Thank you for sharing your lovely impressive collection!


----------



## Jade4Me

MingRui said:


> Okay, i'm in love with my bangle despite it being too big but I have a mini heart attack every time I hit it on anything. Any tips or tricks for wearing a bangle as gently as possible? Thank you!
> 
> This is how I have been wearing it.


It looks great on you and not that big! Even my soap & water sizes can come up that high on my arm because my hands are large in proportion to my wrist and arm. If you look at my previous post of a black looking Hetian bangle on my arm, I can push that up about 1" higher on my arm and yet it's a larger soap & water size for me at 54.5mm... I've tried various bumpers made of seed beads, rubber, etc. in attempts to stack without hearing jade hitting jade. But in the end I just wear one jade bangle at a time on my left arm. The others are correct, jade is tough. I've cracked a few, but that was by carelessly dropping them on tile, porcelain, etc. Never while wearing one.


----------



## Jade4Me

Here's the same larger soap & water size bangle (54.5mm, 19.5mm wide) as in my earlier post pushed up my arm. I would need smaller hands to get a more snug fit!


----------



## aigen22

Hello ladies got this for my 6 yr old daughter gojade seller in eBay... What do you all think?


----------



## zipcount

aigen22 said:


> Hello ladies got this for my 6 yr old daughter gojade seller in eBay... What do you all think?
> View attachment 3064903
> 
> View attachment 3064904


Love it, it's cute and dainty.


----------



## aigen22

zipcount said:


> Love it, it's cute and dainty.



thanks zipcount, I thought so too, so cute... it says grade A, but I don't know if it is


----------



## Jade4Me

aigen22 said:


> thanks zipcount, I thought so too, so cute... it says grade A, but I don't know if it is


Gojade should be good for A grade. Adorable bangle for your daughter! Forgot to tell you that I love the bangle you posted with a little bit of lavender. I go back and forth between wide and narrow bangles and yours looks like a lot to look at for a narrow width.


----------



## Jade4Me

zipcount said:


> After, set in white gold and diamond.  These are pictures taken by the sales person.  I will post pod shots once I receive it.


Beautiful and congrats! Can't wait for mod shots!   Did they design the setting with your input?


----------



## cdtracing

Jade4Me said:


> Thank you Silver Mom and Mochi is just too cute in your avatar!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a Charming Charlie in your area? I was in one this past weekend and they have so many fun costume bangles! If you have a pair of calipers, you can measure some that fit you. Awhile back I was shopping with very young ladies and I forgot if we were in H&M or Forever 21 where they had costume bangles in size S, M, L, which is a great idea since a one-size-fits-all bangle just doesn't work for everyone. I know high end designers have different sized bangles and bracelets, but to see different sizing in affordable costume jewelry was a pleasant surprise.



I never thought to measure the interior of a bangle with a caliper.  I have a digital one but I'll need to get a new battery for it.  I just checked it & the battery is dead.  I think it got left on.
Thanks for the suggestion!  That's a great idea!


----------



## aigen22

zipcount said:


> After, set in white gold and diamond.  These are pictures taken by the sales person.  I will post pod shots once I receive it.



It looks so classy...



Jade4Me said:


> Gojade should be good for A grade. Adorable bangle for your daughter! Forgot to tell you that I love the bangle you posted with a little bit of lavender. I go back and forth between wide and narrow bangles and yours looks like a lot to look at for a narrow width.




Thanks, I've heard his a great seller for grade A that's why I tried for a smaller piece first then will see if I can find a piece for mine.
I have the jade for almost 10 yrs and just got to admire them this year... I am using that bangle now daily, til I find something else... Heheh


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Here's the same larger soap & water size bangle (54.5mm, 19.5mm wide) as in my earlier post pushed up my arm. I would need smaller hands to get a more snug fit!


  Your black bangle looks fabulous on you Jade4Me. I'm the same way my hand width is larger compared to my wrists. I also have a low pain tolerance threshold and so I can't wear super snug bangles


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

aigen22 said:


> Hello ladies got this for my 6 yr old daughter gojade seller in eBay... What do you all think?
> View attachment 3064903
> 
> View attachment 3064904


 
Very nice. Is it her first bangle? It's sweet that you can share your love for jade with your daughter. Me I have 2 spunky adorable boys who could care less about jade lol!


----------



## aigen22

Jade4Me said:


> Here's the same larger soap & water size bangle (54.5mm, 19.5mm wide) as in my earlier post pushed up my arm. I would need smaller hands to get a more snug fit!



Looks stunning...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

molly0 said:


> ladies, just wondering - what is that one piece of jade that you have,  you know that one treasured piece that you value the most among all others?  Does anyone have that piece?
> For me, it would be a pendant that i've been wearing lately on a silk cord. It's very icy, with a hint of "caramel". Bluish in color, with a 18k yellow gold bail. The animal curled along the top of it mesmerizes me with it's intricate carving even tho i'm not entirely sure what it is.  It's tiny little tail cascading down the side makes me continually marvel at the ability of the carver and wish i could know them. If i never had another piece of jade, i would be content with this one.   Anyone else have that one piece of jade?  Can you share pics?


3058877 

This would be mine. It is my everyday bangle. I took this pic at work recently. I also have a bluish grey lavender bangle I love and a pair of jade and gold earrings that are very special to me but this bangle would be top on my list.


----------



## zipcount

Jade4me, Well jojo showed me several designs of settings and I picked one, not designed exclusively for me.


----------



## zipcount

2boys_jademommy said:


> Very nice. Is it her first bangle? It's sweet that you can share your love for jade with your daughter. Me I have 2 spunky adorable boys who could care less about jade lol!



2boys, I'm in the same boat.  My boys have several jade and gold pendants give by relatives but they could care less about them, they are just siting in the safe.  Maybe in 25 years I will have granddaughters to pass them on.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

zipcount said:


> 2boys, I'm in the same boat.  My boys have several jade and gold pendants give by relatives but they could care less about them, they are just siting in the safe.  Maybe in 25 years I will have granddaughters to pass them on.



Yes or perhaps daughter in laws 
Mine have pendants too but they dont wear any jewellery. Maybe they will when they are older. How old are your boys? Mine are 10 & 8.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Lovely rich greens! I love barrels and they are probably my favorite jade pendant shape right now!
> 
> 
> At first glance I would suspect B grade unless it was very expensive. See my earlier post on how to do a specific gravity test. Untreated jadeite should be around 3.33, but B grade is usually lower because the polymer isn't as dense as natural jadeite stone. But it's pretty nonetheless so enjoy it!



I'm guessing it's not untreated either. I doubt it was very expensive. My mother in law and I have a strained relationship. It's gotten better recently but still not great by any means. 
Still it is a gift.


----------



## aigen22

2boys_jademommy said:


> Very nice. Is it her first bangle? It's sweet that you can share your love for jade with your daughter. Me I have 2 spunky adorable boys who could care less about jade lol!



oh yes it is, she is so excited about it... my son was asking for his but he said nothing that he will put on his body, lol. don't know what would it be.



2boys_jademommy said:


> 3058877
> 
> This would be mine. It is my everyday bangle. I took this pic at work recently. I also have a bluish grey lavender bangle I love and a pair of jade earrings that are very special to me but this bangle would be too on my list.



Love the veining, it makes it unique and beautiful...


----------



## aigen22

here she is saying hi to everyone...


----------



## zipcount

2boys_jademommy said:


> Yes or perhaps daughter in laws
> Mine have pendants too but they dont wear any jewellery. Maybe they will when they are older. How old are your boys? Mine are 10 & 8.



Mine are 6 & 4.  The pendants will be too small  for grownups, they are kiddie sizes and designs.


----------



## zipcount

aigen22 said:


> here she is saying hi to everyone...
> 
> View attachment 3065102



Oh my god she is so cute!


----------



## aigen22

2boys_jademommy said:


> Very nice. Is it her first bangle? It's sweet that you can share your love for jade with your daughter. Me I have 2 spunky adorable boys who could care less about jade lol!





zipcount said:


> 2boys, I'm in the same boat.  My boys have several jade and gold pendants give by relatives but they could care less about them, they are just siting in the safe.  Maybe in 25 years I will have granddaughters to pass them on.



I understand ladies, I got fortunate to have one, but I also have one son that doesn't care anything about jewelries, so I just don't get him those...


----------



## aigen22

zipcount said:


> Oh my god she is so cute!



thank you zipcount, she's just so excited to have a jade bangle that's just like her mama...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

aigen22 said:


> here she is saying hi to everyone...
> 
> View attachment 3065102



OMG too cute! The bangle looks lovely on her. &#128522;


----------



## aigen22

2boys_jademommy: thank you so much, when I bought it, I didn't even know that it will fit, but thankfully it did, bigger but won't fall off without taking it, so still has room to grow.

and also asking for a 2nd jade already, she is now looking for a green one since that is her fave color.


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> 3058877
> 
> This would be mine. It is my everyday bangle. I took this pic at work recently. I also have a bluish grey lavender bangle I love and a pair of jade and gold earrings that are very special to me but this bangle would be top on my list.


Very pretty bangle!



aigen22 said:


> here she is saying hi to everyone...
> 
> View attachment 3065102


What a beautiful girl - her eyes are gorgeous!


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> Your black bangle looks fabulous on you Jade4Me. I'm the same way my hand width is larger compared to my wrists. I also have a low pain tolerance threshold and so I can't wear super snug bangles


My pain tolerance is low, too, as I've not gone small enough in a jade bangle to get bruises or red marks that last more than a minute!


----------



## Molly0

aigen22 said:


> here she is saying hi to everyone...
> 
> View attachment 3065102



So adorable!  Looks like she treasures it!


----------



## fanofjadeite

Molly0 said:


> Ladies, just wondering - What is that ONE piece of Jade that you have,  you know that ONE treasured piece that you value the most among all others?  Does anyone have THAT piece?
> For me, it would be a pendant that I've been wearing lately on a silk cord. It's very icy, with a hint of "caramel". Bluish in color, with a 18K yellow gold bail. The animal curled along the top of it mesmerizes me with it's intricate carving even tho I'm not entirely sure what it is.  It's tiny little tail cascading down the side makes me continually marvel at the ability of the carver and wish I could know them. If I never had another piece of Jade, I would be content with this one.   Anyone else have that ONE piece of Jade?  Can you share pics?


molly, that ONE piece of jade for me would be my wide carved bangle (the one in my avatar).


----------



## fanofjadeite

aigen22 said:


> here she is saying hi to everyone...
> 
> View attachment 3065102


aigen22, your little girl is so adorable, and the jade bangle looks very good on her


----------



## Molly0

fanofjadeite said:


> molly, that ONE piece of jade for me would be my wide carved bangle (the one in my avatar).



Ahh I can see why..so pretty


----------



## fanofjadeite

Molly0 said:


> Ahh I can see why..so pretty


thanks, molly  which of your jade bangles is your favorite?


----------



## Molly0

fanofjadeite said:


> thanks, molly  which of your jade bangles is your favorite?



The one in my avatar fanof. (Same as below)


----------



## fanofjadeite

Molly0 said:


> The one in my avatar fanof. (Same as below)


very pretty bangle, molly. do u wear it more than the other bangles?


----------



## fanofjadeite

my permanent stack on right arm


----------



## aigen22

Jade4Me said:


> Very pretty bangle!
> 
> 
> What a beautiful girl - her eyes are gorgeous!



Thank you, they're huge heheh



Molly0 said:


> So adorable!  Looks like she treasures it!



She loves it[emoji5]&#65039;, thanks



fanofjadeite said:


> aigen22, your little girl is so adorable, and the jade bangle looks very good on her



Thanks, fits her just right.


----------



## aigen22

fanofjadeite said:


> molly, that ONE piece of jade for me would be my wide carved bangle (the one in my avatar).




Very pretty, love it


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> My pain tolerance is low, too, as I've not gone small enough in a jade bangle to get bruises or red marks that last more than a minute!



Lol me neither! I'm not sure what my size is but recently I tried on a 47.5 and it was too small. The sales lady says I can get it on but I know it will bruise and there would be no way I could remove it. I'm not ready to truly commit to a forever bangle. Too bad though because it was a gorgeous lavender and it was expensive but not out of my budget. It wasn't meant to be...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

aigen22 said:


> 2boys_jademommy: thank you so much, when I bought it, I didn't even know that it will fit, but thankfully it did, bigger but won't fall off without taking it, so still has room to grow.
> 
> and also asking for a 2nd jade already, she is now looking for a green one since that is her fave color.



She has jade fever already  Not many kids her age would appreciate the beauty of jade. It's great she has room to grow into it. Just keep making sure she can remove it so she is not stuck with it - not that it's a bad thing but personally I don't like the idea of not being able to remove a piece of jewellery.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> my permanent stack on right arm



I love your stack! So you wear all of these bangles together daily?!?! That's awesome! I especially love that peachy princess bangle


----------



## fanofjadeite

aigen22 said:


> Very pretty, love it


thanks, aigen22


----------



## fanofjadeite

2boys_jademommy said:


> I love your stack! So you wear all of these bangles together daily?!?! That's awesome! I especially love that peachy princess bangle


thanks, jademommy  yes, i wear them 24/7 and i love it  btw, both bangles are d shape. were u referring to the rose quartz one when u say princess? or did u mean the yellow jade bangle?


----------



## Lots love

[emoji178]my newest bangle so sweet looking [emoji254]thank you for letting me share [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## fanofjadeite

uli, what r u wearing today?


----------



## crosso

aigen22 said:


> here she is saying hi to everyone...
> 
> View attachment 3065102



What a beauty! She looks like such a little lady in her jade &#9786;


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> Yes or perhaps daughter in laws
> Mine have pendants too but they dont wear any jewellery. Maybe they will when they are older. How old are your boys? Mine are 10 & 8.



My son had a cute panda pendant he occasionally wore when he was little. Now he wears a nephrite Maori fish hook pendant - but only when fishing, for luck.


----------



## crosso

fanofjadeite said:


> molly, that ONE piece of jade for me would be my wide carved bangle (the one in my avatar).



LOVE this bangle,  Fan!!


----------



## crosso

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3065503
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji178]my newest bangle so sweet looking [emoji254]thank you for letting me share [emoji173]&#65039;



Nice, lots love! It does look sweet and cool - like mint ice cream. Very pretty on you!


----------



## crosso

fanofjadeite said:


> my permanent stack on right arm



This colorful stack looks so summery! Gorgeous bangles!


----------



## Lots love

crosso said:


> Nice, lots love! It does look sweet and cool - like mint ice cream. Very pretty on you!




Thank you so much for your kind words [emoji178]


----------



## fanofjadeite

crosso said:


> LOVE this bangle,  Fan!!


hi, crosso! thanks! what r u wearing today? and when is your new bangle arriving? waiting to see some mod shots of it


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> thanks, jademommy  yes, i wear them 24/7 and i love it  btw, both bangles are d shape. were u referring to the rose quartz one when u say princess? or did u mean the yellow jade bangle?



To me it looks peachy orange but yes I was referring to your yellow bangle  it's so cheery looking.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3065503
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji178]my newest bangle so sweet looking [emoji254]thank you for letting me share [emoji173]&#65039;



It's huge! Not huge on you but just a very thick bangle. Love the specks of darker green on the minty green


----------



## fanofjadeite

2boys_jademommy said:


> To me it looks peachy orange but yes I was referring to your yellow bangle  it's so cheery looking.


now that i looked at the pic again, yes, i agree with u that it does look like princess. hahahaha...  my aunt is crazy in love with it and kept telling me that it can match very well with her yellow jade pendant. i just pretend not to get the hint. :giggles::greengrin:


----------



## udalrike

Aigen, your daughter is lovely!

Crosso, I LOVE your gingko pendant!!!

Fan, nice stack!!


----------



## udalrike

Jade4me,  I love the bangle on your arm!


----------



## udalrike

Fano, here is what I am wearing today (Hetian jade on both arms):


----------



## udalrike

MUCH better picture of the Hetian bracelet:


----------



## zipcount

udalrike said:


> Fano, here is what I am wearing today (Hetian jade on both arms):
> 
> View attachment 3065546
> 
> View attachment 3065547


Uli, I've always loved the color of your hetian bangle, it's a lovely serene light green color.


----------



## udalrike

zipcount said:


> Uli, I've always loved the color of your hetian bangle, it's a lovely serene light green color.



It is funny, Zipcount: I was just about to write that I ADORE your white Hetian bangle when I read your post....


----------



## udalrike

And to answer your question, Molly: I couldn´t only have one of my jade pieces, but:
If I could have a bangle like Zip has it, I would consider to give all of my other jades away...


----------



## zipcount

udalrike said:


> And to answer your question, Molly: I couldn´t only have one of my jade pieces, but:
> If I could have a bangle like Zip has it, I would consider to give all of my other jades away...


Lol, Uli, thank you.  My hetain fever started when I saw Luckybunny's Sunny, just had to get one myself.


----------



## udalrike

zipcount said:


> Lol, Uli, thank you.  My hetain fever started when I saw Luckybunny's Sunny, just had to get one myself.



It was a GREAT decision, Zip!!!!!


----------



## Molly0

fanofjadeite said:


> very pretty bangle, molly. do u wear it more than the other bangles?


Yep! This is the original bangle that I fell in love with long ago (shipped to me in error) & it has come full circle & now resides permanently on my arm. 



fanofjadeite said:


> my permanent stack on right arm


Summery & yummy! I'm inspired to wear my rose quartz today. 



udalrike said:


> And to answer your question, Molly: I couldn´t only have one of my jade pieces, but:
> If I could have a bangle like Zip has it, I would consider to give all of my other jades away...


Uli, couldn't imagine Uli with only one piece of jade.  That would never do.


----------



## crosso

fanofjadeite said:


> hi, crosso! thanks! what r u wearing today? and when is your new bangle arriving? waiting to see some mod shots of it



Hi Fan! I can see why your aunt covets your yellow bangle,  it's scrumptious! I am wearing Danube today, my blue/green from gojade. Was hoping for my new princess to arrive today, but no luck so far. Will post when it does!


----------



## fanofjadeite

udalrike said:


> Fano, here is what I am wearing today (Hetian jade on both arms):
> 
> View attachment 3065546
> 
> View attachment 3065547


uli, your hetians are sooooo beautiful. very serene and peaceful looking.


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> It's huge! Not huge on you but just a very thick bangle. Love the specks of darker green on the minty green




Thank you so much me too love the colors in her very cool looking [emoji254]


----------



## fanofjadeite

Molly0 said:


> Yes!  This is the original bangle that I fell in love with long ago (shipped to me in error) & it has come full circle & now resides permanently on my arm.
> 
> 
> Summery & yummy! I'm inspired to wear my rose quartz today.
> 
> 
> Uli, couldn't imagine Uli with only one piece of jade.  That would never do.



WOOHOO!!! great to know u r wearing her permanently now. who else is wearing permanent bangles, besides molly, uli, jkp and me? molly, would u post a pic of u wearing your rose quartz, pls?


----------



## Lots love

fanofjadeite said:


> my permanent stack on right arm




I love your permit bangle it's beautiful colors [emoji178][emoji178]looks amazing with the  rose Quartz bangle [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## fanofjadeite

crosso said:


> Hi Fan! I can see why your aunt covets your yellow bangle,  it's scrumptious! I am wearing Danube today, my blue/green from gojade. Was hoping for my new princess to arrive today, but no luck so far. Will post when it does!


looking good, crosso! your bangle matches your outfit very well, and i love your hair and sunglasses.


----------



## fanofjadeite

Lots love said:


> I love your permit bangle it's beautiful colors [emoji178][emoji178]looks amazing with the  rose Quartz bangle [emoji173]&#65039;


thanks, lots love


----------



## zipcount

fanofjadeite said:


> WOOHOO!!! great to know u r wearing her permanently now. who else is wearing permanent bangles, besides molly, uli, jkp and me? molly, would u post a pic of u wearing your rose quartz, pls?


Me!  My white hetian is my forever permanent bangle.  One she is my only bangle, two I can't get her off my hand, and three why would I take her off?


----------



## fanofjadeite

zipcount said:


> Me!  My white hetian is my forever permanent bangle.  One she is my only bangle, two I can't get her off my hand, and three why would I take her off?


hahahaha.... i wouldnt take her off too. she is one gorgeous bangle, zip!


----------



## Molly0

fanofjadeite said:


> WOOHOO!!! great to know u r wearing her permanently now. who else is wearing permanent bangles, besides molly, uli, jkp and me? molly, would u post a pic of u wearing your rose quartz, pls?



With pleasure!  Here is "Rose" with a couple of Pandora leather bracelets and the little pink "love" charm. . .


----------



## Molly0

Whoa!. . . Sorry about the huge size!^^


----------



## Millicat

Hi Jadies 
 I missed out on this earlier, I've not seen another lavender one before and probably won't again


----------



## fanofjadeite

Molly0 said:


> With pleasure!  Here is "Rose" with a couple of Pandora leather bracelets and the little pink "love" charm. . .


thanks for the pic, molly  the leather bracelets look very good with "Rose". really bring out her gorgeous pink color.


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Fano!! 
You are right, Molly....   

Changed bangles:


----------



## fanofjadeite

Millicat said:


> Hi Jadies
> I missed out on this earlier, I've not seen another lavender one before and probably won't again


no need to be sad, millicat. a better one will come along soon


----------



## udalrike

Rose is very beautiful, Molly!!!


----------



## udalrike

Gojade will have more nice lavender bracelets, Millicat!!!!


----------



## Millicat

fanofjadeite said:


> no need to be sad, millicat. a better one will come along soon





udalrike said:


> Gojade will have more nice lavender bracelets, Millicat!!!!




I've not seen this type before, are they easily available ?


----------



## udalrike

I think I have seen this type before, Millicat.....


----------



## udalrike

Saw a pendant. It is not what I would call nice but it is beautifully carved:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Green-100-N...816?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5af25b0c38


----------



## fanofjadeite

Millicat said:


> I've not seen this type before, are they easily available ?


they are not that uncommon, millicat


----------



## Millicat

udalrike said:


> I think I have seen this type before, Millicat.....



Really ?
Keep an eye out for me then please


----------



## Millicat

fanofjadeite said:


> they are not that uncommon, millicat



Excellent, you're giving me hope


----------



## fanofjadeite

udalrike said:


> Saw a pendant. It is not what I would call nice but it is beautifully carved:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Green-100-N...816?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5af25b0c38


cute pendant, uli. r u getting it?


----------



## udalrike

Millicat said:


> Really ?
> Keep an eye out for me then please



I will!


----------



## udalrike

fanofjadeite said:


> cute pendant, uli. r u getting it?



I won´t, Fano!!


----------



## udalrike

Millicat said:


> Really ?
> Keep an eye out for me then please



You could email them, Millicat!


----------



## fanofjadeite

Millicat said:


> Excellent, you're giving me hope


will keep an eye out for u. r u only looking for lavender or green is acceptable too?


----------



## Molly0

fanofjadeite said:


> thanks for the pic, molly  the leather bracelets look very good with "Rose". really bring out her gorgeous pink color.


Thanks!



udalrike said:


> Rose is very beautiful, Molly!!!


A treasured gift!



udalrike said:


> Saw a pendant. It is not what I would call nice but it is beautifully carved:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Green-100-N...816?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5af25b0c38


Wow!  How delightful!


----------



## Millicat

udalrike said:


> You could email them, Millicat!



I actually emailed them several days ago and asked if they had any that weren't an auction ...... no reply though


----------



## Millicat

fanofjadeite said:


> will keep an eye out for u. r u only looking for lavender or green is acceptable too?



Just lavender this time, Fan, and not too expensive either.


----------



## fanofjadeite

Millicat said:


> I actually emailed them several days ago and asked if they had any that weren't an auction ...... no reply though


they may be still trying to figure out what u were asking. seems like their english is not too good. my friend sent them email asking a very simple and straightforward question, but the reply they gave, was totally irrelevant to my friend's question. :giggles:


----------



## Millicat

Hmmm, probably !


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> My son had a cute panda pendant he occasionally wore when he was little. Now he wears a nephrite Maori fish hook pendant - but only when fishing, for luck.



A fish hook pendant - how cool! My hubby loves to fish and so do our boys. I'm guessing mine may agree to wear a jade pendant if it were of a
Fish &#128521;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Hi Fan! I can see why your aunt covets your yellow bangle,  it's scrumptious! I am wearing Danube today, my blue/green from gojade. Was hoping for my new princess to arrive today, but no luck so far. Will post when it does!



I love how Danube has two sides. One that is a deeper uniform colour and the other with different shades of bluish green. Makes it that much more interesting... 
Love your outfit and pendant too


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Molly0 said:


> With pleasure!  Here is "Rose" with a couple of Pandora leather bracelets and the little pink "love" charm. . .



I like your stack Molly - the sweet innocent pink quartz paired with the black leather pandora gives it an edgier twist. Looks great!


----------



## Molly0

2boys_jademommy said:


> I like your stack Molly - the sweet innocent pink quartz paired with the black leather pandora gives it an edgier twist. Looks great!


Thanks!  Rose Quartz is so interesting!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

3058877

The other side of my everyday bangle. This was taken during lunch today so please excuse the bits of noodle on the table - I'm gonna blame my kids for the mess


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Oops not sure why the pic didn't come up. I tried again a couple of times and still it said upload failed....will try later


----------



## MingRui

crosso

2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me

Thank you for your reassurances and advice! I'm really enjoying my jade and hopefully the 'new mommy' worries will end soon so I can enjoy it more. I especially love how cold it feels all the time. So lovely!


----------



## cdtracing

Molly0 said:


> With pleasure!  Here is "Rose" with a couple of Pandora leather bracelets and the little pink "love" charm. . .



Rose is delicious!!  I love the color.  I haven't really paid attention to quartz bangles!!  It's drool worthy!


----------



## Molly0

cdtracing said:


> Rose is delicious!!  I love the color.  I haven't really paid attention to quartz bangles!!  It's drool worthy!



Thanks!  They say it's a very loving stone.  I can see that.


----------



## aigen22

Molly0 said:


> With pleasure!  Here is "Rose" with a couple of Pandora leather bracelets and the little pink "love" charm. . .



love that rose bangle Molly0, looks pinkish to me or is that how you call pink in jade?


----------



## cdtracing

Ok.  Here are the two carved Jade pieces I got from Gojade.  One is a pale green, almost white Jade with a couple of slightly darker green spots carved with a Dragon & Phoenix design.   I used the black cord with this one but I think the knot is a little crooked.   Hopefully, it will straighten out.  LOL The other is a carved dragon in a pale green jade.  This is a thicker pieces but is very translucent when it's lighted from the back.  I haven't tied it to the cord yet.  I can't decide if I want to use the black cord or the green cord.  Decisions, decisions!!

Not the best pictures...I'm getting use to this new phone. LOL


----------



## Molly0

aigen22 said:


> love that rose bangle Molly0, looks pinkish to me or is that how you call pink in jade?


Sorry if I misled.   This one is rose quartz.



cdtracing said:


> Ok.  Here are the two carved Jade pieces I got from Gojade.  One is a pale green, almost white Jade with a couple of slightly darker green spots carved with a Dragon & Phoenix design.   I used the black cord with this one but I think the knot is a little crooked.   Hopefully, it will straighten out.  LOL The other is a carved dragon in a pale green jade.  This is a thicker pieces but is very translucent when it's lighted from the back.  I haven't tied it to the cord yet.  I can't decide if I want to use the black cord or the green cord.  Decisions, decisions!!
> 
> Not the best pictures...I'm getting use to this new phone. LOL


Very pretty!  What a nice dilemma to have!


----------



## aigen22

crosso said:


> What a beauty! She looks like such a little lady in her jade &#9786;


thanks crosso



udalrike said:


> Aigen, your daughter is lovely!
> thanks for the sweet comment
> Crosso, I LOVE your gingko pendant!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 2boys_jademommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> She has jade fever already  Not many kids her age would appreciate the beauty of jade. It's great she has room to grow into it. Just keep making sure she can remove it so she is not stuck with it - not that it's a bad thing but personally I don't like the idea of not being able to remove a piece of jewellery.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like anything stuck too, so will do make sure it can be removed when she wants to, I hate to break a pretty jade just because it got too small on her. Maybe she can keep it for her daughter... heheh
Click to expand...


----------



## aigen22

Molly0 said:


> Sorry if I misled.   This one is rose quartz.
> Oops heheh, regardless it looks very feminine and beautiful...


----------



## Molly0

Cdtracing, the top one kind of reminds me of one of my most favorite & treasured pieces:


----------



## aigen22

cdtracing said:


> Ok.  Here are the two carved Jade pieces I got from Gojade.  One is a pale green, almost white Jade with a couple of slightly darker green spots carved with a Dragon & Phoenix design.   I used the black cord with this one but I think the knot is a little crooked.   Hopefully, it will straighten out.  LOL The other is a carved dragon in a pale green jade.  This is a thicker pieces but is very translucent when it's lighted from the back.  I haven't tied it to the cord yet.  I can't decide if I want to use the black cord or the green cord.  Decisions, decisions!!
> 
> Not the best pictures...I'm getting use to this new phone. LOL



oh my cdtracing, they are gorgeous love the colors, are those items you were waiting?


----------



## annetok

Millicat said:


> Really ?
> Keep an eye out for me then please



I was watching that bracelet. It's quite nice, but I'm sure there's a nicer one


----------



## annetok

annetok said:


> I was watching that bracelet. It's quite nice, but I'm sure there's a nicer one



Speaking of which, found this lavender baby http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lavender-Na...055?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1a02b793cf


----------



## cdtracing

Molly0 said:


> Very pretty!  What a nice dilemma to have!



Yes, I think the black cord would wear with anything but it looks so good on the green cord.  I'm just thinking I wouldn't wear the green cord as much.   LOL I'm so indecisive! 



Molly0 said:


> Cdtracing, the top one kind of reminds me of one of my most favorite & treasured pieces:



Oh, Molly!   I love your pendant & bangle.  They pair up so well.  I'm so into dragons!  Do I see a hint of lavender?  I would love to find a lavender dragon or phoenix or both!!




aigen22 said:


> oh my cdtracing, they are gorgeous love the colors, are those items you were waiting?



Yes, these are the two I've been waiting on.  The other dragon pendant has arrived in the US according to tracking.  It has to process through NY.  I can't wait for it to arrive!!


----------



## annetok

cdtracing said:


> Yes, I think the black cord would wear with anything but it looks so good on the green cord.  I'm just thinking I wouldn't wear the green cord as much.   LOL I'm so indecisive!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Molly!   I love your pendant & bangle.  They pair up so well.  I'm so into dragons!  Do I see a hint of lavender?  I would love to find a lavender dragon or phoenix or both!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, these are the two I've been waiting on.  The other dragon pendant has arrived in the US according to tracking.  It has to process through NY.  I can't wait for it to arrive!!



Do post modelling shots!


----------



## Millicat

annetok said:


> Speaking of which, found this lavender baby http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lavender-Na...055?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1a02b793cf



Hi Annetok, thank you, and for the link, I've had a look at that and it seems too grey for me, it's a new seller to me so am off to have a look at their other items now 

**Just had a look and they've some nice pieces there**


----------



## zipcount

Millicat said:


> Hi Jadies
> I missed out on this earlier, I've not seen another lavender one before and probably won't again


Millicat, look what I found?
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=371385276970&alt=web


----------



## Millicat

excellent 


Is it me, or are there more sales done as an auction now, used to be that most things were buy-it-nows.


----------



## Millicat

I'm always drawn to something different to what I see everywhere else, this style just caught my eye, if this was in lavender (and buy it now) I would have pounced like a cat on a mouse.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Green-100-N...234?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item542181eeaa


----------



## annetok

Millicat said:


> I'm always drawn to something different to what I see everywhere else, this style just caught my eye, if this was in lavender (and buy it now) I would have pounced like a cat on a mouse.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Green-100-N...234?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item542181eeaa



Ohhh that's so unique! I'd love that to be in yellow. I'm so drawn to yellow jade. I don't know why it's not easy to find this color in bangles


----------



## annetok

What do you folks think of this bangle? I quite like the color but can't place it. It's like a chameleon.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

annetok said:


> What do you folks think of this bangle? I quite like the color but can't place it. It's like a chameleon.



Annetok I like it. To me it is a greyish, slightly blush green with darker flecks of spinach green. Are you considering getting it?


----------



## crosso

cdtracing said:


> Yes, I think the black cord would wear with anything but it looks so good on the green cord.  I'm just thinking I wouldn't wear the green cord as much.   LOL I'm so indecisive!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Molly!   I love your pendant & bangle.  They pair up so well.  I'm so into dragons!  Do I see a hint of lavender?  I would love to find a lavender dragon or phoenix or both!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, these are the two I've been waiting on.  The other dragon pendant has arrived in the US according to tracking.  It has to process through NY.  I can't wait for it to arrive!!



Cdtracing, I came across a gorgeous lavender dragon pendant,  but it's a bit large -4.6cm long by 3.6 wide. Beautiful iciness and color though. It is ebay item #271918098620, seller is 2012dragonbaby


----------



## crosso

crosso said:


> Cdtracing, I came across a gorgeous lavender dragon pendant,  but it's a bit large -4.6cm long by 3.6 wide. Beautiful iciness and color though. It is ebay item #271918098620, seller is 2012dragonbaby



Well, on my computer it looked lavender; now when I look on my phone,  it just looks icy with maybe a hint of lavender.  Here's a pic


----------



## annetok

2boys_jademommy said:


> Annetok I like it. To me it is a greyish, slightly blush green with darker flecks of spinach green. Are you considering getting it?



Yes I also thought it bluish. It attracted me and so I bought it. I don't know why I was so drawn to it. I think it could be a less dressy bangle to my carved one, Bali.


----------



## cdtracing

crosso said:


> Cdtracing, I came across a gorgeous lavender dragon pendant,  but it's a bit large -4.6cm long by 3.6 wide. Beautiful iciness and color though. It is ebay item #271918098620, seller is 2012dragonbaby





crosso said:


> Well, on my computer it looked lavender; now when I look on my phone,  it just looks icy with maybe a hint of lavender.  Here's a pic



Thanks, Crosso!!  I checked out the seller's listing.  There are a couple of nice Dragons with lavender that are more in my price range.  They have a gorgeous Dragon & Phoenix double sided carved pendant that's $1650 but that's way too much for me to spend at the moment.  I'm having my back yard re-graded to remove stumps from trees we had cut down & landscaped.  I did put the other 2 pendants on my watch list.  Have you bought from this seller before?


----------



## crosso

So . . . Got my new princess bangle today and am disappointed. It is not the vivid blue/green I was hoping for, but a pretty common oil green. I am thinking I will send it back for refund if I can, as this one was pretty expensive for me and is too similar in color to others I have. &#128533; Seller pic and my pics:


----------



## crosso

cdtracing said:


> Thanks, Crosso!!  I checked out the seller's listing.  There are a couple of nice Dragons with lavender that are more in my price range.  They have a gorgeous Dragon & Phoenix double sided carved pendant that's $1650 but that's way too much for me to spend at the moment.  I'm having my back yard re-graded to remove stumps from trees we had cut down & landscaped.  I did put the other 2 pendants on my watch list.  Have you bought from this seller before?



Yes and now I would say be careful. They are undoubtedly grade a, but I think their pics may be enhanced. Bought the new princess I just posted from them. Fast shipping though! Also, lavenders typically photograph more intense than they really are, as do yellows in my experience. They do have some lovely jades, but no real bargains to be sure.


----------



## cdtracing

crosso said:


> So . . . Got my new princess bangle today and am disappointed. It is not the vivid blue/green I was hoping for, but a pretty common oil green. I am thinking I will send it back for refund if I can, as this one was pretty expensive for me and is too similar in color to others I have. &#128533; Seller pic and my pics:





crosso said:


> Yes and now I would say be careful. They are undoubtedly grade a, but I think their pics may be enhanced. Bought the new princess I just posted from them. Fast shipping though! Also, lavenders typically photograph more intense than they really are, as do yellows in my experience. They do have some lovely jades, but no real bargains to be sure.



I see what you mean by enhanced pictures.  Your bangle is beautiful but it doesn't look like the seller's picture at all.  It's a shame because you were so excited about this one. 

I know lavender always looks more vibrant on line, like yellow & sometimes red.  That's why I only want to deal with a reputable seller online.  Thank you for your advise.  Let us know what you decide on the bangle & how the seller handles it.


----------



## fanofjadeite

crosso said:


> So . . . Got my new princess bangle today and am disappointed. It is not the vivid blue/green I was hoping for, but a pretty common oil green. I am thinking I will send it back for refund if I can, as this one was pretty expensive for me and is too similar in color to others I have. &#128533; Seller pic and my pics:


thats VERY different fr seller pic, crosso!


----------



## crosso

fanofjadeite said:


> thats VERY different fr seller pic, crosso!



Yes. Oh well, that's how it goes sometimes when you buy online.  I've been awfully lucky so far, with only having had a few disappointments considering all the bangles I've purchased.


----------



## Lots love

my new yin yang bangle [emoji41]


----------



## aigen22

Crosso, may I know what's the seller's name so I will be cautious...


----------



## crosso

aigen22 said:


> Crosso, may I know what's the seller's name so I will be cautious...



Yes, it is 2012dragonbaby. I'm not saying a bad seller, it's just what I received was not what I expected.


----------



## cdtracing

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3066764
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new yin yang bangle [emoji41]



That's beautiful.  I love the white with the flecks of green!   She's so fresh looking!  Did you buy her online?


----------



## Lots love

cdtracing said:


> That's beautiful.  I love the white with the flecks of green!   She's so fresh looking!  Did you buy her online?




No I got her from private seller thank so  much yes she is very fresh soft looking with hint of pink tone in her too thank you for your kind words [emoji41]


----------



## cdtracing

Okay...Here goes.  Warning, I am not a photographer & not a fan of "selfies". LOL  But here's a mod shot of what I'm wearing today.  It's casual day for me to run a few errands & hang out around the house with my youngest son & his girlfriend.  She loves my Jade so I'll probably be looking for something for her for Christmas!  She loves dragons, too!


----------



## Molly0

annetok said:


> What do you folks think of this bangle? I quite like the color but can't place it. It's like a chameleon.


Very nice coloring I think. 


crosso said:


> So . . . Got my new princess bangle today and am disappointed. It is not the vivid blue/green I was hoping for, but a pretty common oil green. I am thinking I will send it back for refund if I can, as this one was pretty expensive for me and is too similar in color to others I have. &#128533; Seller pic and my pics:


Crosso, so sorry it was not what you expected.  Still a great looking bangle, but too bad it was not what you were expecting.  Jade is hard to photograph tho'  I find even among my own pics I notice lighting and background makes such differences.  



Lots love said:


> View attachment 3066764
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new yin yang bangle [emoji41]


 lovely!!!



cdtracing said:


> Okay...Here goes.  Warning, I am not a photographer & not a fan of "selfies". LOL  But here's a mod shot of what I'm wearing today.  It's casual day for me to run a few errands & hang out around the house with my youngest son & his girlfriend.  She loves my Jade so I'll probably be looking for something for her for Christmas!  She loves dragons, too!


What great color!


----------



## Molly0

Ladies, wondering what kind of blossom do you think this is?  (Or IS it a blossom?)


----------



## zipcount

Molly0 said:


> Ladies, wondering what kind of blossom do you think this is?  (Or IS it a blossom?)


Tulip?


----------



## cdtracing

Molly0 said:


> What great color!



Thanks, Molly.  I'm enjoying this pendant.  I got notification today that the other dragon pendant I ordered from orientalart988 has arrived in ATL today.  Hopefully, it will be delivered tomorrow!!!


----------



## cdtracing

Molly0 said:


> Ladies, wondering what kind of blossom do you think this is?  (Or IS it a blossom?)



Could it be an upside down Lotus blossom??


----------



## Molly0

zipcount said:


> Tulip?





cdtracing said:


> Could it be an upside down Lotus blossom??



Maybe a tulip?, maybe an upside down lotus?  Oh well, just to be enjoyed I guess.  I do love the "bluishness"  of it, whatever it is. . .


----------



## cdtracing

Molly0 said:


> Maybe a tulip?, maybe an upside down lotus?  Oh well, just to be enjoyed I guess.  I do love the "bluishness"  of it, whatever it is. . .



I agree.  The color is ethereal & mystical!


----------



## Molly0

Today I went to my favorite thrift shop and lo & behold . . . What did I find?. . 
A little nephrite princess!


----------



## Molly0

Molly0 said:


> Today I went to my favorite thrift shop and lo & behold . . . What did I find?. .
> A little nephrite princess!



What should I name her?


----------



## Junkenpo

Wow MollyO! That's really nice!


----------



## zipcount

Molly0 said:


> What should I name her?



Her color reminds me of spring meadow.  How about spring meadow?


----------



## Molly0

Junkenpo said:


> Wow MollyO! That's really nice!


Thanks!  Princesses really are so nice & light to wear aren't they?



zipcount said:


> Her color reminds me of spring meadow.  How about spring meadow?



Good idea!  Meadow it shall be!  Thanks


----------



## cdtracing

Molly0 said:


> Today I went to my favorite thrift shop and lo & behold . . . What did I find?. .
> A little nephrite princess!





Molly0 said:


> What should I name her?





zipcount said:


> Her color reminds me of spring meadow.  How about spring meadow?



Wow!!  Lucky you!!  What a wonderful treasure to find!!  She's beautiful & I love her new name...Meadow!


----------



## cdtracing

Well...I have gone & pulled the trigger again & bought 2 more pendants from Gojade! :giggles:  Now the 2 & a half week wait begins again!! LOL

Here's the pictures of what I ordered...


----------



## Molly0

OMG!   I'm so excited!  I was cleaning and putting a little oil on my new bangle and I noticed that there was some sparkley flakes here and there in my new "Meadow"! They seem to be embedded right inside the bangle. Hmmm . . . What?  Apparently they are oxidized iron that sometimes shows up in old nephrite.  I think this was a very lucky find indeed!. They are shiny like gold or silver!  So cool!  I can't get them to show up in a picture, very well but I'll try to see if they show up. . .


----------



## Molly0

cdtracing said:


> Well...I have gone & pulled the trigger again & bought 2 more pendants from Gojade! :giggles:  Now the 2 & a half week wait begins again!! LOL
> 
> Here's the pictures of what I ordered...



Oh very nice!  You 've got jade fever!


----------



## cdtracing

Molly0 said:


> Oh very nice!  You 've got jade fever!



I think you're right!  I'm turning the computer off & going to bed before I find something else to buy!!


----------



## Millicat

Morning Jadies

I hope everyone's fit and well, almost the weekend 
I've ordered a couple of things so wanted to share what I've chosen, 2 different mixed jade beads, and, a lavender chalcedony beaded bracelet, it'll probably take weeks before they arrive so here are the sellers pics.


----------



## Millicat

Molly0 said:


> OMG!   I'm so excited!  I was cleaning and putting a little oil on my new bangle and I noticed that there was some sparkley flakes here and there in my new "Meadow"! They seem to be embedded right inside the bangle. Hmmm . . . What?  Apparently they are oxidized iron that sometimes shows up in old nephrite.  I think this was a very lucky find indeed!. They are shiny like gold or silver!  So cool!  I can't get them to show up in a picture, very well but I'll try to see if they show up. . .



Molly, i have a band-ring that would match that to perfection !
That too was bought as a vintage, in an antique shop.


----------



## fanofjadeite

Molly0 said:


> Ladies, wondering what kind of blossom do you think this is?  (Or IS it a blossom?)


molly, that looks like a upside down yuan bao


----------



## fanofjadeite

molly, meadow is a great beauty. u r so lucky!


----------



## udalrike

Wonderful bangle, Molly!! Congrats!


----------



## udalrike

Cdtracing, I LOVE your gojade pendants, especially the second one!
Gojade is a great seller in my experience.


----------



## udalrike

Very nice bracelets, Millicat!


----------



## Trekkie

Hey guys

I've been jade stalking on eBay recently, and I keep going back to this quirky little bangle from suzanne_corner... what do you think of it. I am dreaming of a princess bangle, but I keep looking at this one... maybe its meant to be. Also I know she's a reputable seller and she's got it listed as Grade A. 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/261521474268?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

But as for a princess I just found this lovely lady ... which I'll probably bid on... what do you think of her?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/321808214610?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## fanofjadeite

Trekkie said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I've been jade stalking on eBay recently, and I keep going back to this quirky little bangle from suzanne_corner... what do you think of it. I am dreaming of a princess bangle, but I keep looking at this one... maybe its meant to be. Also I know she's a reputable seller and she's got it listed as Grade A.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/261521474268?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> But as for a princess I just found this lovely lady ... which I'll probably bid on... what do you think of her?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/321808214610?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


trekkie, that princess is probably treated. from what i noticed abt certs fr that certification company, if a bangle is grade A, they will state that in the 'remarks' section. not just leave that section blank. it IS a pretty bangle nonetheless, and i almost bought it couple months ago, until i noticed the cert didnt say grade A. crosso has a bangle with cert fr this company too, but in her cert, its stated clearly grade A. sorry for being a wet blanket again, trekkie. just thought u might want to know that its not a grade A bangle.


----------



## crosso

Molly0 said:


> Today I went to my favorite thrift shop and lo & behold . . . What did I find?. .
> A little nephrite princess!



&#128525; Love, love, love!


----------



## crosso

cdtracing said:


> Well...I have gone & pulled the trigger again & bought 2 more pendants from Gojade! :giggles:  Now the 2 & a hal
> f week wait begins again!! LOL
> 
> Here's the pictures of what I ordered...



Yes, you've got it bad now. Jade fever has you in it's grips, for sure! &#128521; Cool pendants! The wait is hard isn't it?


----------



## crosso

Millicat said:


> Morning Jadies
> 
> I hope everyone's fit and well, almost the weekend
> I've ordered a couple of things so wanted to share what I've chosen, 2 different mixed jade beads, and, a lavender chalcedony beaded bracelet, it'll probably take weeks before they arrive so here are the sellers pics.



These are fun, Millicat! I call mine my gumball bracelet, because it looks good enough to eat. You may want to have the beads put on something sturdier - they are heavy. I restrung mine on wire and added a clasp.


----------



## Trekkie

fanofjadeite said:


> trekkie, that princess is probably treated. from what i noticed abt certs fr that certification company, if a bangle is grade A, they will state that in the 'remarks' section. not just leave that section blank. it IS a pretty bangle nonetheless, and i almost bought it couple months ago, until i noticed the cert didnt say grade A. crosso has a bangle with cert fr this company too, but in her cert, its stated clearly grade A. sorry for being a wet blanket again, trekkie. just thought u might want to know that its not a grade A bangle.



Ah, I guess I should have known the colouring was too good to be true, thanks for letting me know. I'd much rather figure that out now than afterwards . I'm defiantly looking for something grade A, what do you think of the other one?


----------



## udalrike

crosso said:


> Yes, you've got it bad now. Jade fever has you in it's grips, for sure! &#128521; Cool pendants! The wait is hard isn't it?



Been there, done that....


----------



## udalrike

Trekkie said:


> Ah, I guess I should have known the colouring was too good to be true, thanks for letting me know. I'd much rather figure that out now than afterwards . I'm defiantly looking for something grade A, what do you think of the other one?



I like the other one! And the price....


----------



## crosso

fanofjadeite said:


> trekkie, that princess is probably treated. from what i noticed abt certs fr that certification company, if a bangle is grade A, they will state that in the 'remarks' section. not just leave that section blank. it IS a pretty bangle nonetheless, and i almost bought it couple months ago, until i noticed the cert didnt say grade A. crosso has a bangle with cert fr this company too, but in her cert, its stated clearly grade A. sorry for being a wet blanket again, trekkie. just thought u might want to know that its not a grade A bangle.



Trekkie, sorry but Fan is right. They sell certified 'grade a' and certified 'natural', meaning it's real jade,  but treated in some way. I,too, looked at this one - it's so pretty!


----------



## Trekkie

udalrike said:


> I like the other one! And the price....



Haha yeah, I like that its unique. The price isn't bad either. 



crosso said:


> Trekkie, sorry but Fan is right. They sell certified 'grade a' and certified 'natural', meaning it's real jade,  but treated in some way. I,too, looked at this one - it's so pretty!



Its all good, as I said better for me to learn now than later. I've already made the mistake of buying before researching properly before. 

I guess if it was that pretty and grade A it would be worth into the thousands though.


----------



## Molly0

Millicat said:


> Molly, i have a band-ring that would match that to perfection !
> That too was bought as a vintage, in an antique shop.[/QUOTE
> 
> Millicat' does it have "pyrite looking" chunks in it too?
> I like your chunky "gumball" bracelets!
> 
> Thanks for the compliments on Meadow ladies. She's on my right wrist and she feels like she's always been there.


----------



## Ixorajade

Hi everyone! Had been busy recently ...this thread is moving fast, just did a quick scroll thru to catch up on all the posts!  

Molly, what a great find at your thrift shop!! 

Crosso, the gumballs look even yummier with the restringing and new clasp. so many beautiful colours on the bracelet!


----------



## Ixorajade

Found this in the mailbox today.  My first online bangle purchase and it arrived abt 2 weeks earlier than expected!  
After I unwrapped it from the layers of tissue with excitement and a mod shot!


----------



## crosso

Ixorajade said:


> Found this in the mailbox today.  My first online bangle purchase and it arrived abt 2 weeks earlier than expected!
> After I unwrapped it from the layers of tissue with excitement and a mod shot!



BEAUTIFUL! The delicate color and translucency make it very feminine looking and it appears to fit you very nicely!  If you don't mind sharing, may I ask who you bought this beauty from?


----------



## Molly0

fanofjadeite said:


> molly, that looks like a upside down yuan bao



Thanks!


----------



## Lots love

Ixorajade said:


> Found this in the mailbox today.  My first online bangle purchase and it arrived abt 2 weeks earlier than expected!
> After I unwrapped it from the layers of tissue with excitement and a mod shot!




Congratulations looks so sweet


----------



## Molly0

Ixorajade said:


> Found this in the mailbox today.  My first online bangle purchase and it arrived abt 2 weeks earlier than expected!
> After I unwrapped it from the layers of tissue with excitement and a mod shot!



Truly beautiful!  You must be so thrilled!


----------



## fanofjadeite

Trekkie said:


> Ah, I guess I should have known the colouring was too good to be true, thanks for letting me know. I'd much rather figure that out now than afterwards . I'm defiantly looking for something grade A, what do you think of the other one?


u r most welcome, trekkie  r u getting the one fr suzanne_corner? that one is very unique but the size is rather small. what size do u wear?


----------



## fanofjadeite

Molly0 said:


> Millicat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Molly, i have a band-ring that would match that to perfection !
> That too was bought as a vintage, in an antique shop.[/QUOTE
> 
> Millicat' does it have "pyrite looking" chunks in it too?
> I like your chunky "gumball" bracelets!
> 
> Thanks for the compliments on Meadow ladies. She's on my right wrist and she feels like she's always been there.
> 
> 
> 
> molly, so meadow is also a permanent bangle?
Click to expand...


----------



## fanofjadeite

Ixorajade said:


> Found this in the mailbox today.  My first online bangle purchase and it arrived abt 2 weeks earlier than expected!
> After I unwrapped it from the layers of tissue with excitement and a mod shot!


ixora, congrats on your new bangle. looks lovely on u


----------



## fanofjadeite

Molly0 said:


> Thanks!


u r very welcome, molly


----------



## crosso

What is everyone wearing today? For me, it is a bat pendant necklace with matching bangle


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> So . . . Got my new princess bangle today and am disappointed. It is not the vivid blue/green I was hoping for, but a pretty common oil green. I am thinking I will send it back for refund if I can, as this one was pretty expensive for me and is too similar in color to others I have. &#128533; Seller pic and my pics:



Hey Crosso sorry your bangle was not as nice as expected. I agree the pics show a more translucent blue. It is still nice but not spectacular and if you are not completely satisfied we would return it especially since it is expensive.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3066764
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new yin yang bangle [emoji41]



Lotslove your bangle is pretty and love the way you wear a thumb ring


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

cdtracing said:


> Okay...Here goes.  Warning, I am not a photographer & not a fan of "selfies". LOL  But here's a mod shot of what I'm wearing today.  It's casual day for me to run a few errands & hang out around the house with my youngest son & his girlfriend.  She loves my Jade so I'll probably be looking for something for her for Christmas!  She loves dragons, too!



Very nice cdracing! And yes get your sons girlfriend into jade


----------



## Ixorajade

Thanks for the compliments on my new bangle.   Got it from suzanne's corner. Was hesitant to get it at first as it was a pre owned piece.  But it was on sale and I liked the colour from the website pic.   However, the  actual bangle seem to have only 1 lavendar patch  and the seller pics showed more


----------



## aigen22

cdtracing said:


> Okay...Here goes.  Warning, I am not a photographer & not a fan of "selfies". LOL  But here's a mod shot of what I'm wearing today.  It's casual day for me to run a few errands & hang out around the house with my youngest son & his girlfriend.  She loves my Jade so I'll probably be looking for something for her for Christmas!  She loves dragons, too!


those are gorgeous bracelets, love all the colors



Ixorajade said:


> Found this in the mailbox today.  My first online bangle purchase and it arrived abt 2 weeks earlier than expected!
> After I unwrapped it from the layers of tissue with excitement and a mod shot!


oh my that bangle looks so serene, the color is very soft to the eyes...


----------



## Millicat

crosso said:


> These are fun, Millicat! I call mine my gumball bracelet, because it looks good enough to eat. You may want to have the beads put on something sturdier - they are heavy. I restrung mine on wire and added a clasp.



It was *yours* that made me get them 
One is cheap, the other not so, I fancied something fun and these fitted the bill


----------



## Millicat

Molly0 said:


> Millicat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Molly, i have a band-ring that would match that to perfection !
> That too was bought as a vintage, in an antique shop.[/QUOTE
> 
> Millicat' does it have "pyrite looking" chunks in it too?
> I like your chunky "gumball" bracelets!
> 
> Thanks for the compliments on Meadow ladies. She's on my right wrist and she feels like she's always been there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Molly,
> I've just checked and it _doesn't_, you've definitely got something special there.
> (Love pyrite )
Click to expand...


----------



## crosso

Millicat said:


> It was *yours* that made me get them
> One is cheap, the other not so, I fancied something fun and these fitted the bill



Oh, I'm glad! &#128523; They are kind of whimsical,  I'm sure you'll enjoy them, too!


----------



## Ixorajade

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3066764
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new yin yang bangle [emoji41]



Lots love congrats on your new bangle.  Noticed that your bangles are mostly wide D shaped ones.  I'm looking for such wide Ds  too, is it ok to share where you got your bangles from?


----------



## cdtracing

Ixorajade said:


> Found this in the mailbox today.  My first online bangle purchase and it arrived abt 2 weeks earlier than expected!
> After I unwrapped it from the layers of tissue with excitement and a mod shot!



How exciting for you that it arrived 2 weeks early!  Your bangle is stunning!  It's so translucent & feminine.  It's such a mystical misty color!!


----------



## cdtracing

crosso said:


> Yes, you've got it bad now. Jade fever has you in it's grips, for sure! &#128521; Cool pendants! The wait is hard isn't it?



Yes, the waiting is hard but the seller is great.  He accepted my offer on the phoenix pendant & when I told him I was interested in the red jade dragon that was up for auction, he let me buy it at the opening bid.  I got notification that it's shipped today.  The wait is going to be tough, though. LOL


----------



## cdtracing

Millicat said:


> Morning Jadies
> 
> I hope everyone's fit and well, almost the weekend
> I've ordered a couple of things so wanted to share what I've chosen, 2 different mixed jade beads, and, a lavender chalcedony beaded bracelet, it'll probably take weeks before they arrive so here are the sellers pics.



Great bracelets!  How comfortable are the large bead bracelets to wear?  They look like they would be great for stacking!


----------



## cdtracing

udalrike said:


> Cdtracing, I LOVE your gojade pendants, especially the second one!
> Gojade is a great seller in my experience.



Thanks Udalrike!  I'm very excited about them!  And you were the one who recommended Gojade to me.  My experience with them has been awesome.  And they have some beautiful pieces!


----------



## cdtracing

crosso said:


> These are fun, Millicat! I call mine my gumball bracelet, because it looks good enough to eat. You may want to have the beads put on something sturdier - they are heavy. I restrung mine on wire and added a clasp.



I love how you restrung your bracelet & that clasp is great!  Is it a magnetic one?  And I love the ring.  Pearls are another favorite gemstone of mine!


----------



## cdtracing

Trekkie said:


> Ah, I guess I should have known the colouring was too good to be true, thanks for letting me know. I'd much rather figure that out now than afterwards . I'm defiantly looking for something grade A, what do you think of the other one?



The oval one is nice.  And so different in it's shape.  I have found with my precious metal bangles that the oval shape is comfortable to wear.  The other bracelet is very pretty but it's a shame that it's not Grade A.


----------



## cdtracing

udalrike said:


> Been there, done that....



LOL!  My husband is out of town on business & when he asked what I had been up to & I told him I've been online Jade shopping, he said "Oh, no."  I told him I'd rather ask for forgiveness than permission.  LOL  He said "What ever makes you happy".


----------



## cdtracing

crosso said:


> What is everyone wearing today? For me, it is a bat pendant necklace with matching bangle



That's a gorgeous combination!  Your necklace is amazing!   I love how it's on a gold chain with Jade accent beads!


----------



## Jade4Me

crosso said:


> What is everyone wearing today? For me, it is a bat pendant necklace with matching bangle


You did a beautiful job redoing your mother's pendant! Sorry to hear about the princess not being what you expected and good luck working with the seller on a resolution to your liking! Also, you looked fab in your sunglasses and Danube! I've been wearing Spring Green, my gold banded princess bangle. Will have to post a mod shot soon!



Ixorajade said:


> Thanks for the compliments on my new bangle.   Got it from suzanne's corner. Was hesitant to get it at first as it was a pre owned piece.  But it was on sale and I liked the colour from the website pic.   However, the  actual bangle seem to have only 1 lavendar patch  and the seller pics showed more


Gorgeous! Lavender can be such a tease in photos as the other jade sisters have noted. It almost always shows up more vivid in photos than in person. 




Trekkie said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I've been jade stalking on eBay recently, and I keep going back to this quirky little bangle from suzanne_corner... what do you think of it. I am dreaming of a princess bangle, but I keep looking at this one... maybe its meant to be. Also I know she's a reputable seller and she's got it listed as Grade A.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/261521474268?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I would've owned this one by now if I thought I could fit into it. It's equivalent to about a 48mm round, which is way too tiny for my hands! Make sure you know your minimum size!
> 
> 
> But as for a princess I just found this lovely lady ... which I'll probably bid on... what do you think of her?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/321808214610?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 


Molly0 said:


> Millicat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Molly, i have a band-ring that would match that to perfection !
> That too was bought as a vintage, in an antique shop.[/QUOTE
> 
> Millicat' does it have "pyrite looking" chunks in it too?
> I like your chunky "gumball" bracelets!
> 
> Thanks for the compliments on Meadow ladies. She's on my right wrist and she feels like she's always been there.
> 
> 
> 
> Your jade karma with this thrift shop is incredible! Congrats on what I'm sure won't be your last great find at this shop!
> 
> 
> 
> fanofjadeite said:
> 
> 
> 
> trekkie, that princess is probably treated. from what i noticed abt certs fr that certification company, if a bangle is grade A, they will state that in the 'remarks' section. not just leave that section blank. it IS a pretty bangle nonetheless, and i almost bought it couple months ago, until i noticed the cert didnt say grade A. crosso has a bangle with cert fr this company too, but in her cert, its stated clearly grade A. sorry for being a wet blanket again, trekkie. just thought u might want to know that its not a grade A bangle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a good reminder for us jade hunters that a certificate means someone, hopefully reputable, has looked at, tested, and identified an item, but it doesn't mean the item is untreated. So we must remember to carefully look at the RESULTS on the certificate. I recently saw on eBay certified treated jade where the certificates showed results consistent with treated jade, but I don't think the seller outright said it was treated jade. So beware and read the certificates carefully - ask the seller if the certificate itself isn't shown or you don't understand what the certificate says if it's not in English.
Click to expand...


----------



## cdtracing

2boys_jademommy said:


> Very nice cdracing! And yes get your sons girlfriend into jade



Thanks, Jademommy!  She was looking at some of the Jade online with me & commented on a dragon pendant that she really liked.  So....while they were out, I bought it for her.  She's going to be so surprised!


----------



## Lots love

Ixorajade said:


> Lots love congrats on your new bangle.  Noticed that your bangles are mostly wide D shaped ones.  I'm looking for such wide Ds  too, is it ok to share where you got your bangles from?




Thank you so much yes I love the d shape I gotten my bangles from a private seller I got the last of the collection they had I'm sorry I couldn't help you


----------



## Ixorajade

No worries Lots Love


----------



## Jade4Me

cdtracing said:


> Okay...Here goes.  Warning, I am not a photographer & not a fan of "selfies". LOL  But here's a mod shot of what I'm wearing today.  It's casual day for me to run a few errands & hang out around the house with my youngest son & his girlfriend.  She loves my Jade so I'll probably be looking for something for her for Christmas!  She loves dragons, too!


Gorgeous jade and love the look of the stacked jade link bracelets!



Molly0 said:


> Ladies, wondering what kind of blossom do you think this is?  (Or IS it a blossom?)


Very pretty and feminine!



cdtracing said:


> Well...I have gone & pulled the trigger again & bought 2 more pendants from Gojade! :giggles:  Now the 2 & a half week wait begins again!! LOL
> More gorgeous jade for you! You've got jade fever!
> 
> Here's the pictures of what I ordered...


 


Millicat said:


> Morning Jadies
> 
> I hope everyone's fit and well, almost the weekend
> I've ordered a couple of things so wanted to share what I've chosen, 2 different mixed jade beads, and, a lavender chalcedony beaded bracelet, it'll probably take weeks before they arrive so here are the sellers pics.


So fun! I've been eyeing jade gumball bracelets off and on myself, probably also inspired by crosso's! You do get what you pay for - the more vivid colors will cost more, but worth it!


----------



## Jade4Me

Lots love said:


> Thank you so much yes I love the d shape I gotten my bangles from a private seller I got the last of the collection they had I'm sorry I couldn't help you


Congrats on your newest beauty!


----------



## Millicat

cdtracing said:


> Great bracelets!  How comfortable are the large bead bracelets to wear?  They look like they would be great for stacking!



I wear large bead bracelets, stacked to the hilt !!!
I combine different stones, and the different shaped beads, matching/toning colours, and love to see bracelets worn like this.

Comfort has never really occurred to me ..... if you're wondering if they bump into things whilst you're wearing them the answers no, I've never noticed that happening ..... thinking aloud ..... that said, if you work on a desk-top they would graze the surface so that wouldn't be good .....

I take tons of pictures and post them on social media almost daily of the different combinations I wear, today has been a princess lavender&greeny-white, the lavender beads you saw the other day and an African pale untreated amethyst bracelet and the colour of that enhanced the lavenders perfectly


----------



## Lots love

Jade4Me said:


> Congrats on your newest beauty!




Thank you so much for your nice words [emoji253]


----------



## cdtracing

The pendant I ordered from orientalart988 just got here!  It came with a cert but I don't read Chinese. LOL  Seller stated it was Grade A jade, untreated & natural.  They also accept returns.   So...what do you ladies think.  It's a little unusual & I think will look great with fall colors.  The first picture was taken outside in the shade & the second picture was taken in sunlight.

Sorry, I didn't notice the fly when I took the picture...I think she must be a Jadie Fly! :giggles:


----------



## cdtracing

Jade4Me said:


> Gorgeous jade and love the look of the stacked jade link bracelets!
> Very pretty and feminine!



Thanks, Jade4me!  I love to stack bracelets so I normally wear more than 1.  When I'm wearing my NA turquoise, I'll have quite a few stacked.
And I'm so looking forward to the new pendants I ordered.



> Comfort has never really occurred to me ..... if you're wondering if they bump into things whilst you're wearing them the answers no, I've never noticed that happening ..... thinking aloud ..... that said, if you work on a desk-top they would graze the surface so that wouldn't be good .....



That's good to know, Millicat!  I'm more of a stay at home Mom so I don't really worry about deskwork too much.  I was asking because the beads are big & probably heavy.  The boys have all grown up  & are on their own pretty much.  The youngest has moved back in for the moment but is in the process of buying a house.


----------



## Lots love

cdtracing said:


> The pendant I ordered from orientalart988 just got here!  It came with a cert but I don't read Chinese. LOL  Seller stated it was Grade A jade, untreated & natural.  They also accept returns.   So...what do you ladies think.  It's a little unusual & I think will look great with fall colors.  The first picture was taken outside in the shade & the second picture was taken in sunlight.
> 
> Sorry, I didn't notice the fly when I took the picture...I think she must be a Jadie Fly! :giggles:




Love the carving on your new pendent looks so cool congratulations on your new pendent [emoji272][emoji272]


----------



## crosso

cdtracing said:


> I love how you restrung your bracelet & that clasp is great!  Is it a magnetic one?  And I love the ring.  Pearls are another favorite gemstone of mine!



Thanks, Cd! Yes, it is a magnetic clasp. I liked how it mimicked the small beads in size, but it is not quite strong enough for the weight of the beads. I may have to replace it or add a small safety chain, as the last time I wore it and knocked on a colleague's office door, it went flying off my wrist ( thankfully onto carpet!)


----------



## crosso

Thank you CD and J4Me!, for your sweet comments! 
J4Me,  yes please! Mod shots!  I love your Spring Green!


----------



## crosso

Millicat said:


> I wear large bead bracelets, stacked to the hilt !!!
> I combine different stones, and the different shaped beads, matching/toning colours, and love to see bracelets worn like this.
> 
> Comfort has never really occurred to me ..... if you're wondering if they bump into things whilst you're wearing them the answers no, I've never noticed that happening ..... thinking aloud ..... that said, if you work on a desk-top they would graze the surface so that wouldn't be good .....
> 
> I take tons of pictures and post them on social media almost daily of the different combinations I wear, today has been a princess lavender&greeny-white, the lavender beads you saw the other day and an African pale untreated amethyst bracelet and the colour of that enhanced the lavenders perfectly



Pics please! Your combos sound so yummy!


----------



## crosso

cdtracing said:


> The pendant I ordered from orientalart988 just got here!  It came with a cert but I don't read Chinese. LOL  Seller stated it was Grade A jade, untreated & natural.  They also accept returns.   So...what do you ladies think.  It's a little unusual & I think will look great with fall colors.  The first picture was taken outside in the shade & the second picture was taken in sunlight.
> 
> Sorry, I didn't notice the fly when I took the picture...I think she must be a Jadie Fly! :giggles:



Oooo, nice! Very powerful looking, love the color!


----------



## cdtracing

Lots love said:


> Love the carving on your new pendent looks so cool congratulations on your new pendent [emoji272][emoji272]



Thanks, Lots love!  The color is unusual.  It has a bluish tint to the green in some places.  



crosso said:


> Thanks, Cd! Yes, it is a magnetic clasp. I liked how it mimicked the small beads in size, but it is not quite strong enough for the weight of the beads. I may have to replace it or add a small safety chain, as the last time I wore it and knocked on a colleague's office door, it went flying off my wrist ( thankfully onto carpet!)



Lucky that it landed on the carpet when it came off.  I've seen some magnetic clasp that have a stronger magnet for heavier pieces.  I'm not sure where to get them but a jewelry store may have them.

I love that you call your bracelet Gumball!  It does look good enough to eat!


----------



## cdtracing

crosso said:


> Oooo, nice! Very powerful looking, love the color!



Thanks, Crosso.  It looks better in person.  I keep looking at & stroking it. Funny that you mentioned the word powerful because I do get a powerful vibe from it, if that makes any sense. LOL


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Molly0 said:


> OMG!   I'm so excited!  I was cleaning and putting a little oil on my new bangle and I noticed that there was some sparkley flakes here and there in my new "Meadow"! They seem to be embedded right inside the bangle. Hmmm . . . What?  Apparently they are oxidized iron that sometimes shows up in old nephrite.  I think this was a very lucky find indeed!. They are shiny like gold or silver!  So cool!  I can't get them to show up in a picture, very well but I'll try to see if they show up. . .



How amazing Molly-I love how jade is always changing depending on the lighting and perhaps even on our mood...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Ixorajade said:


> Found this in the mailbox today.  My first online bangle purchase and it arrived abt 2 weeks earlier than expected!
> After I unwrapped it from the layers of tissue with excitement and a mod shot!



Score! Very dreamy and fits you nicely.


----------



## Molly0

fanofjadeite said:


> Molly0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> molly, so meadow is also a permanent bangle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm . . .not sure if I would commit to that just yet. . . We'll see. . .  usually my right wrist is the "changeable one". I just don't have enough wrists!
> 
> 
> 
> cdtracing said:
> 
> 
> 
> The pendant I ordered from orientalart988 just got here!  It came with a cert but I don't read Chinese. LOL  Seller stated it was Grade A jade, untreated & natural.  They also accept returns.   So...what do you ladies think.  It's a little unusual & I think will look great with fall colors.  The first picture was taken outside in the shade & the second picture was taken in sunlight.
> 
> Sorry, I didn't notice the fly when I took the picture...I think she must be a Jadie Fly! :giggles:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOVE the coloring and the carving on your new pendant, cd!
> 
> 
> 
> 2boys_jademommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How amazing Molly-I love how jade is always changing depending on the lighting and perhaps even on our mood...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it's true.  I was googling about the gold colored "pyrite type" flecks  and I read somewhere that old nephrite that contains these has a 90% chance of being more than 1000 years old!  Whoa!!  Do you think that is possible?
Click to expand...


----------



## designergoods

Sorry to have not posted for a while on all your jade beauties...they are so gorgeous with all having their own unique vibe and energy. 

My children are on summer break and keeping me busy while at home and/or traveling. 

My daughter just received her first jade pendant. It is a leaf with a glass lady bug on top. I put it on a stretchy cord so she could easily take it on and off.  She loves it!


----------



## Molly0

designergoods said:


> Sorry to have not posted for a while on all your jade beauties...they are so gorgeous with all having their own unique vibe and energy.
> 
> My children are on summer break and keeping me busy while at home and/or traveling.
> 
> My daughter just received her first jade pendant. It is a leaf with a glass lady bug on top. I put it on a stretchy cord so she could easily take it on and off.  She loves it!



So cute!  She looks so happy!


----------



## Lots love

cdtracing said:


> Thanks, Lots love!  The color is unusual.  It has a bluish tint to the green in some places.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky that it landed on the carpet when it came off.  I've seen some magnetic clasp that have a stronger magnet for heavier pieces.  I'm not sure where to get them but a jewelry store may have them.
> 
> 
> 
> I love that you call your bracelet Gumball!  It does look good enough to eat!




I see that love the colors In it looks so good [emoji178]


----------



## designergoods

Molly0 said:


> So cute!  She looks so happy!


I am all talk with jade so she was thrilled to have one of her own  She liked your comment on her picture


----------



## cdtracing

Molly0 said:


> LOVE the coloring and the carving on your new pendant, cd!



Thanks, Molly.  I really love the coloring of this & have gotten several compliments on it today.  My son's girlfriend had a fit when she saw it! LOL


----------



## cdtracing

Lots love said:


> I see that love the colors In it looks so good [emoji178]



Thanks, Lots love.  I really love the blue tone to the green.



designergoods said:


> Sorry to have not posted for a while on all your jade beauties...they are so gorgeous with all having their own unique vibe and energy.
> 
> My children are on summer break and keeping me busy while at home and/or traveling.
> 
> My daughter just received her first jade pendant. It is a leaf with a glass lady bug on top. I put it on a stretchy cord so she could easily take it on and off.  She loves it!



Your daughter looks so cute with her jade pendant!!  Looks like you've already got her hooked. lol


----------



## Trekkie

fanofjadeite said:


> u r most welcome, trekkie  r u getting the one fr suzanne_corner? that one is very unique but the size is rather small. what size do u wear?




I'm very seriously considering it. I'm not sure of my size. At the moment my stone bangle (sadly turned out not to be jade) is 58mm internal. But that one is rather large on me. I just tried on a bangle I had when I was a kid which is 55mm internal, and that goes on and comes off with only minimal effort, and is still slightly loose around my wrist. Do you think the oval one would fit me?


----------



## designergoods

crosso said:


> Thanks jademommy! I bought the rose ring to wear with it -a lucky find from someone's collection - but don't always wear them together, as they feel and look a bit heavy with some outfits.





crosso said:


> Nephrite gingko leaf today:


The rose carving with its coloring is so delicate, intricate looking. Like spring time it has a fresh feel to it. The leaf seems like it would be transparent and light around the neck. Just beautiful!


----------



## Lots love

cdtracing said:


> Thanks, Lots love.  I really love the blue tone to the green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your daughter looks so cute with her jade pendant!!  Looks like you've already got her hooked. lol




Me too green and blue are so pretty together


----------



## designergoods

Molly0 said:


> Ladies, just wondering - What is that ONE piece of Jade that you have,  you know that ONE treasured piece that you value the most among all others?  Does anyone have THAT piece?
> For me, it would be a pendant that I've been wearing lately on a silk cord. It's very icy, with a hint of "caramel". Bluish in color, with a 18K yellow gold bail. The animal curled along the top of it mesmerizes me with it's intricate carving even tho I'm not entirely sure what it is.  It's tiny little tail cascading down the side makes me continually marvel at the ability of the carver and wish I could know them. If I never had another piece of Jade, I would be content with this one.   Anyone else have that ONE piece of Jade?  Can you share pics?


The smooth carving details along with the pastel coloring is stunning. I always have a difficult time deciphering carving shapes. But yours is a classic look and color.


2boys_jademommy said:


> 3058877
> 
> This would be mine. It is my everyday bangle. I took this pic at work recently. I also have a bluish grey lavender bangle I love and a pair of jade and gold earrings that are very special to me but this bangle would be top on my list.


Love the coloring. Ocean coloring with depths of shadowing...true beauty!


----------



## designergoods

aigen22 said:


> here she is saying hi to everyone...
> 
> View attachment 3065102


OMGoodness, she is adorbale with her bangle. Looks very pretty on her...a jade model


----------



## designergoods

fanofjadeite said:


> molly, that ONE piece of jade for me would be my wide carved bangle (the one in my avatar).





fanofjadeite said:


> my permanent stack on right arm


Love your stack and rainbow of colors present on your arms. You wear them well, perfect!


udalrike said:


> Fano, here is what I am wearing today (Hetian jade on both arms):
> 
> View attachment 3065546
> 
> View attachment 3065547


Your jewlery are so bold and they fit you to a "T". I can never get enough of looking at your collection  Thanks for always sharing your pics


----------



## crosso

designergoods said:


> Sorry to have not posted for a while on all your jade beauties...they are so gorgeous with all having their own unique vibe and energy.
> 
> My children are on summer break and keeping me busy while at home and/or traveling.
> 
> My daughter just received her first jade pendant. It is a leaf with a glass lady bug on top. I put it on a stretchy cord so she could easily take it on and off.  She loves it!



LOVE THIS SO MUCH! Ladybugs are 'my thing', I have a tiny ladybug tattoo  because my dad called me Ladybug when I was a little girl.
This is so precious and perfect for her, she looks adorable!


----------



## designergoods

crosso said:


> Hi Fan! I can see why your aunt covets your yellow bangle,  it's scrumptious! I am wearing Danube today, my blue/green from gojade. Was hoping for my new princess to arrive today, but no luck so far. Will post when it does!


 You are a pretty lady and your Danube is perfect fit on you!



cdtracing said:


> Ok.  Here are the two carved Jade pieces I got from Gojade.  One is a pale green, almost white Jade with a couple of slightly darker green spots carved with a Dragon & Phoenix design.   I used the black cord with this one but I think the knot is a little crooked.   Hopefully, it will straighten out.  LOL The other is a carved dragon in a pale green jade.  This is a thicker pieces but is very translucent when it's lighted from the back.  I haven't tied it to the cord yet.  I can't decide if I want to use the black cord or the green cord.  Decisions, decisions!!
> 
> Not the best pictures...I'm getting use to this new phone. LOL


Love the carving details and softness of pastel hues. They pair well together...I think the black would look nice...


Lots love said:


> View attachment 3066764
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new yin yang bangle [emoji41]


LL you have greate taste in your jade and always enjoy seeing your mod shots! Just gorgeous!


Molly0 said:


> Today I went to my favorite thrift shop and lo & behold . . . What did I find?. .
> A little nephrite princess!


I need to go shopping with you! Congrats


----------



## designergoods

Ixorajade said:


> Found this in the mailbox today.  My first online bangle purchase and it arrived abt 2 weeks earlier than expected!
> After I unwrapped it from the layers of tissue with excitement and a mod shot!


I like the princess style with white and lavender. Very feminine with a nice size depth..looks transparent? Very pretty!


cdtracing said:


> The pendant I ordered from orientalart988 just got here!  It came with a cert but I don't read Chinese. LOL  Seller stated it was Grade A jade, untreated & natural.  They also accept returns.   So...what do you ladies think.  It's a little unusual & I think will look great with fall colors.  The first picture was taken outside in the shade & the second picture was taken in sunlight.
> 
> Sorry, I didn't notice the fly when I took the picture...I think she must be a Jadie Fly! :giggles:


LOL jade fly! I like the boldness in size on  your pendant with the earthy colors. The carving is unique but not so far out. I would love to see a mod shot of it on your neck. How large is it? I really like the green with brown ...a mystical forest


----------



## designergoods

I apologize if I had missed anyone's mod shots...all your pieces are true stunners!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Ixorajade said:


> Thanks for the compliments on my new bangle.   Got it from suzanne's corner. Was hesitant to get it at first as it was a pre owned piece.  But it was on sale and I liked the colour from the website pic.   However, the  actual bangle seem to have only 1 lavendar patch  and the seller pics showed more



Hi Ixorajade I looked at that particular bangle too I think it looks great and fairly true to the pics in the website. Enjoy your new bangle &#128522;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Molly0 said:


> fanofjadeite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm . . .not sure if I would commit to that just yet. . . We'll see. . .  usually my right wrist is the "changeable one". I just don't have enough wrists!
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the coloring and the carving on your new pendant, cd!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's true.  I was googling about the gold colored "pyrite type" flecks  and I read somewhere that old nephrite that contains these has a 90% chance of being more than 1000 years old!  Whoa!!  Do you think that is possible?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over a 1000 years old  - incredible! I can believe it as jade can take many years to form and if if wasn't found / mined it can change and become even more beiautuful with more complex layers and colours. I think this is why I love seeing a spot or a vein on jade. It reinforces the natural beauty to me. You lucked on on a pretty princess Molly &#128521;
Click to expand...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Sorry to have not posted for a while on all your jade beauties...they are so gorgeous with all having their own unique vibe and energy.
> 
> My children are on summer break and keeping me busy while at home and/or traveling.
> 
> My daughter just received her first jade pendant. It is a leaf with a glass lady bug on top. I put it on a stretchy cord so she could easily take it on and off.  She loves it!



Look at her big smile  she looks so happy wih her pendant. How is she liking her bangle? Is she used to wearing it?


----------



## aigen22

designergoods said:


> OMGoodness, she is adorbale with her bangle. Looks very pretty on her...a jade model



thank you so much designergoods, she's been wearing it non stop since the day I gave it to her...


----------



## aigen22

Hi ladies, the bangle that I was just waiting has already arrived NY. I am just waiting to see if that fits since I never bought a bangle before, all the stuff I have are all given by my husband so waiting what fits before I buy another one. 
Well while waiting I come across this beauty, what do you all think? Got my daughters from this seller and all is great and well.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Certified-R...396?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5b14f98774


----------



## Jade4Me

Trekkie said:


> I'm very seriously considering it. I'm not sure of my size. At the moment my stone bangle (sadly turned out not to be jade) is 58mm internal. But that one is rather large on me. I just tried on a bangle I had when I was a kid which is 55mm internal, and that goes on and comes off with only minimal effort, and is still slightly loose around my wrist. Do you think the oval one would fit me?


That oval bangle you're thinking about is about the equivalent of a 47-48mm bangle. Do you think you can go that small? It sounds like you have small hands if a 55mm is easy for you to put on/take off without soap & water.

As for a princess bangle, this seller is on eBay and Etsy, and they are reputable for A grade jadeite.
https://www.etsy.com/listing/215157574/round-jadeite-jade-bangle-bracelet-brown

http://www.ebay.com/itm/53mm-Round-...angle-Silver-Light-Grey-BiColor-/221814195183


----------



## Jade4Me

designergoods said:


> Sorry to have not posted for a while on all your jade beauties...they are so gorgeous with all having their own unique vibe and energy.
> 
> My children are on summer break and keeping me busy while at home and/or traveling.
> 
> My daughter just received her first jade pendant. It is a leaf with a glass lady bug on top. I put it on a stretchy cord so she could easily take it on and off.  She loves it!


Just adorable both your daughter and her jade!


----------



## Jade4Me

cdtracing said:


> The pendant I ordered from orientalart988 just got here!  It came with a cert but I don't read Chinese. LOL  Seller stated it was Grade A jade, untreated & natural.  They also accept returns.   So...what do you ladies think.  It's a little unusual & I think will look great with fall colors.  The first picture was taken outside in the shade & the second picture was taken in sunlight.
> 
> Sorry, I didn't notice the fly when I took the picture...I think she must be a Jadie Fly! :giggles:


I love the colors in this pendant! How funny about the Jadie Fly!  

Here's 2 mod shots from today of Spring Green on my arm and and old mod shot of her on my wrist before I cracked her and had her banded in 14K gold. She's 56mm - a no soap & water size for me - and on my wrist you can see there's ample room. On my arm you can see she goes up quite far. In today's mod shots - one inside & one outside - her color looks a bit washed out. I think my old mod shot is closest to her color in person.


----------



## Jade4Me

I don't know why my attachments did show up so trying again...


----------



## Jade4Me

aigen22 said:


> Hi ladies, the bangle that I was just waiting has already arrived NY. I am just waiting to see if that fits since I never bought a bangle before, all the stuff I have are all given by my husband so waiting what fits before I buy another one.
> Well while waiting I come across this beauty, what do you all think? Got my daughters from this seller and all is great and well.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Certified-R...396?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5b14f98774


I love its rich brown colors!


----------



## Jade4Me

Was it annetok who was looking for a yellow bangle?
https://www.etsy.com/listing/214503580/jadeite-jade-bangle-bracelet-turmeric

I love this little princess and if there was any chance I could get this on and off without making it a permanent bangle, I'd have probably bought it by now!
https://www.etsy.com/listing/190743386/round-jadeite-jade-bangle-bracelet


----------



## aigen22

Jade4Me said:


> Was it annetok who was looking for a yellow bangle?
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/214503580/jadeite-jade-bangle-bracelet-turmeric
> 
> I love this little princess and if there was any chance I could get this on and off without making it a permanent bangle, I'd have probably bought it by now!
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/190743386/round-jadeite-jade-bangle-bracelet



funny I am just looking at them just now, then checked here and the're they are again, yeah my daughter can fit the small one, but I think for the price it would be too much for her...


----------



## aigen22

Jade4Me said:


> I love its rich brown colors!



love the rich reds as well, thinking of giving it to my mom.


----------



## aigen22

if this one would have fit me, I would buy it but since it's not...

https://www.etsy.com/listing/188763...ch_query=jade yellow bangle&ref=sr_gallery_19


----------



## zipcount

aigen22 said:


> if this one would have fit me, I would buy it but since it's not...
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/188763...ch_query=jade yellow bangle&ref=sr_gallery_19



Funny I was just looking at it 5 min ago.


----------



## crosso

aigen22 said:


> if this one would have fit me, I would buy it but since it's not...
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/188763...ch_query=jade yellow bangle&ref=sr_gallery_19



I've admired that set for like a year now! Wish someone would buy it, it's GORG!


----------



## crosso

jade4me said:


> i don't know why my attachments did show up so trying again...



love, love &#128153;&#128154;&#128155;&#128156;&#128150;


----------



## crosso

aigen22 said:


> Hi ladies, the bangle that I was just waiting has already arrived NY. I am just waiting to see if that fits since I never bought a bangle before, all the stuff I have are all given by my husband so waiting what fits before I buy another one.
> Well while waiting I come across this beauty, what do you all think? Got my daughters from this seller and all is great and well.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Certified-R...396?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5b14f98774



Very rich looking!


----------



## Trekkie

Jade4Me said:


> That oval bangle you're thinking about is about the equivalent of a 47-48mm bangle. Do you think you can go that small? It sounds like you have small hands if a 55mm is easy for you to put on/take off without soap & water.
> 
> As for a princess bangle, this seller is on eBay and Etsy, and they are reputable for A grade jadeite.
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/215157574/round-jadeite-jade-bangle-bracelet-brown
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/53mm-Round-...angle-Silver-Light-Grey-BiColor-/221814195183




My hand and wrist are pretty small, but I'm not sure of my minimum size. I think I'll try to find a bangle around that size to try on before I commit. 

Ooh those ones are lovely, I'll check him out in eBay.


----------



## Molly0

Jade4Me said:


> I don't know why my attachments did show up so trying again...



What a glorious color of green!


----------



## annetok

Jade4Me said:


> Was it annetok who was looking for a yellow bangle?
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/214503580/jadeite-jade-bangle-bracelet-turmeric
> 
> I love this little princess and if there was any chance I could get this on and off without making it a permanent bangle, I'd have probably bought it by now!
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/190743386/round-jadeite-jade-bangle-bracelet



Oh very veryyyyy nice!!!@.@


----------



## Ixorajade

designergoods said:


> Sorry to have not posted for a while on all your jade beauties...they are so gorgeous with all having their own unique vibe and energy.
> 
> My children are on summer break and keeping me busy while at home and/or traveling.
> 
> My daughter just received her first jade pendant. It is a leaf with a glass lady bug on top. I put it on a stretchy cord so she could easily take it on and off.  She loves it!



That's a lovely piece and lovely smile from your girl!


----------



## Ixorajade

cdtracing said:


> The pendant I ordered from orientalart988 just got here!  It came with a cert but I don't read Chinese. LOL  Seller stated it was Grade A jade, untreated & natural.  They also accept returns.   So...what do you ladies think.  It's a little unusual & I think will look great with fall colors.  The first picture was taken outside in the shade & the second picture was taken in sunlight.
> 
> Sorry, I didn't notice the fly when I took the picture...I think she must be a Jadie Fly! :giggles:



Congrats on the new pendant.  The color of the jade and the dragon carving gives the pendant a strong vibe. May be good for warding off negative energy heh


----------



## cdtracing

Jade4Me said:


> I love the colors in this pendant! How funny about the Jadie Fly!
> 
> Here's 2 mod shots from today of Spring Green on my arm and and old mod shot of her on my wrist before I cracked her and had her banded in 14K gold. She's 56mm - a no soap & water size for me - and on my wrist you can see there's ample room. On my arm you can see she goes up quite far. In today's mod shots - one inside & one outside - her color looks a bit washed out. I think my old mod shot is closest to her color in person.





Jade4Me said:


> I don't know why my attachments did show up so trying again...



Thanks, Jade4me!  Your bangle is beautiful.  I love the subtle color.  It's great that if a bangle gets cracked or broken, they can be fixed.


----------



## cdtracing

designergoods said:


> LOL jade fly! I like the boldness in size on  your pendant with the earthy colors. The carving is unique but not so far out. I would love to see a mod shot of it on your neck. How large is it? I really like the green with brown ...a mystical forest



I'm going to be out of town on Saturday.  Going on a day trip with the hubby.  I'll get a mod shot as soon as I can & post it.  It's larger than the pendant  I got from Gojade & it's thinner as well.  I was surprised by how translucent it is.  When I hold it put, I can see the light shining through.  I loved the colors as well.  The green has a bluish tint in some places, too.


----------



## cdtracing

Ixorajade said:


> Congrats on the new pendant.  The color of the jade and the dragon carving gives the pendant a strong vibe. May be good for warding off negative energy heh



Thank you.  I do get a powerful vibe from it.  I wore it all day today & was constantly stroking it.  My son said it fit my personality.  He says I'm the "Don't put up with the BS" type of person. LOL  He says that's why I like dragons so much!


----------



## designergoods

cdtracing said:


> Thanks, Lots love.  I really love the blue tone to the green.
> 
> 
> 
> Your daughter looks so cute with her jade pendant!!  Looks like you've already got her hooked. lol


Thank you! ...she would like a bangle next. I think she's got jade fever!



crosso said:


> LOVE THIS SO MUCH! Ladybugs are 'my thing', I have a tiny ladybug tattoo  because my dad called me Ladybug when I was a little girl.
> This is so precious and perfect for her, she looks adorable!


That is so sweet that your dad calls you Ladybug  My daughter knew instantly that this was "the" pendant for her. I think she likes the ladybug part best!



2boys_jademommy said:


> Look at her big smile  she looks so happy wih her pendant. How is she liking her bangle? Is she used to wearing it?


Thank you for your sweet comments. She just has a pendant for now. Tried getting her a bangle but it was way too small, so she wears it around her neck. Bangle is on the list for upcoming jade items to get for her 



Jade4Me said:


> Just adorable both your daughter and her jade!





Ixorajade said:


> That's a lovely piece and lovely smile from your girl!



Thank you Jade4me and Ixorajade  You made my DD smile with your comments.


----------



## designergoods

Jade4Me said:


> I don't know why my attachments did show up so trying again...


Looks like it has even, apple green throughout. Pretty!


----------



## Jade4Me

aigen22 said:


> Thank you, they're huge heheh
> 
> 
> 
> She loves it[emoji5]&#65039;, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, fits her just right.


A green bangle for your daughter?  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Light-Green...ld-Bangle-Bracelet-46-mm-721602-/311404357617


----------



## designergoods

cdtracing said:


> I'm going to be out of town on Saturday.  Going on a day trip with the hubby.  I'll get a mod shot as soon as I can & post it.  It's larger than the pendant  I got from Gojade & it's thinner as well.  I was surprised by how translucent it is.  When I hold it put, I can see the light shining through.  I loved the colors as well.  The green has a bluish tint in some places, too.


Enjoy the time with hubby! I could use another date night with mine! Look forward to seeing your mod shots


----------



## Jade4Me

designergoods said:


> Thank you! ...she would like a bangle next. I think she's got jade fever!
> 
> 
> That is so sweet that your dad calls you Ladybug  My daughter knew instantly that this was "the" pendant for her. I think she likes the ladybug part best!
> 
> 
> Thank you for your sweet comments. She just has a pendant for now. Tried getting her a bangle but it was way too small, so she wears it around her neck. Bangle is on the list for upcoming jade items to get for her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Jade4me and Ixorajade  You made my DD smile with your comments.


What size do you think your DD would wear right now?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/48-3mm-Roun...Bangle-BiColor-Ultimate-Jadeite-/321810483581


----------



## designergoods

I am going to an amusement park with my family soon. I will be riding roller coasters, etc. What would you do with your 24/7 jade bangle? I have done easy rides with mine on and kept my hand down in my lap during the ride while my free arm held on! 
I am worried with the chance of it getting hit around with the g-forces...but dont want to take it off. 

 What would you do?


----------



## Jade4Me

designergoods said:


> I am going to an amusement park with my family soon. I will be riding roller coasters, etc. What would you do with your 24/7 jade bangle? I have done easy rides with mine on and kept my hand down in my lap during the ride while my free arm held on!
> I am worried with the chance of it getting hit around with the g-forces...but dont want to take it off.
> 
> Would you you do?


If I had a 24/7 bangle, I'd maybe wear a workout terrycloth wristband over my bangle - like the kind you would wear playing tennis, etc.


----------



## designergoods

Jade4Me said:


> What size do you think your DD would wear right now?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/48-3mm-Roun...Bangle-BiColor-Ultimate-Jadeite-/321810483581


I love that bangle and wish I could wear it! With measurements it seems to be around a 50mm so that she can easily take it on and off and will still stay on...possibly a 49mm. Her hands are just so chubby but wrists are tiny...


----------



## designergoods

Jade4Me said:


> If I had a 24/7 bangle, I'd maybe wear a workout terrycloth wristband over my bangle - like the kind you would wear playing tennis, etc.


That is a FABULOUS suggestion!!!! I will do that - thank you for the great idea


----------



## Jade4Me

designergoods said:


> That is a FABULOUS suggestion!!!! I will do that - thank you for the great idea


If you were really worried about it, double layer the wristbands! I've actually not tried it so I don't know how comfortable it'd feel... Have fun at the amusement park! I love rollercoasters!


----------



## designergoods

Jade4Me said:


> If you were really worried about it, double layer the wristbands! I've actually not tried it so I don't know how comfortable it'd feel... Have fun at the amusement park! I love rollercoasters!



Yes, better to be safe. We are going to the beaches also and may just wear Seasons and rinse her off after swimming. 

Geez, it's like caring for a young child always attached to you! Must take constant precautions :wondering


----------



## Jade4Me

designergoods said:


> Yes, better to be safe. We are going to the beaches also and may just wear Seasons and rinse her off after swimming.
> 
> Geez, it's like caring for a young child always attached to you! Must take constant precautions :wondering


Jade loves water and some jade sisters have "cleansed" their jade bangles in sea water. Jade is not suppose to retain negative energy according to those who follow metaphysical properties of stones/crystals. But a cleansing bath in the sea certainly won't hurt. Rinsing off with fresh water is a good idea especially if you've been in a chlorinated pool.


----------



## Jade4Me

Oh yes, designergoods you has asked those of us with hinged bangles to post them. Here's an old pic of my hinged bangle that use to be my mother's in its whole form. She wore it 24/7 until it broke on her. She never bought herself another bangle, and I inherited the pieces after she passed away too young. I had it hinged in 14K gold. It's about 51mm so I wouldn't have been able to put it on if it had been whole!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Thank you! ...she would like a bangle next. I think she's got jade fever!
> 
> 
> That is so sweet that your dad calls you Ladybug  My daughter knew instantly that this was "the" pendant for her. I think she likes the ladybug part best!
> 
> 
> Thank you for your sweet comments. She just has a pendant for now. Tried getting her a bangle but it was way too small, so she wears it around her neck. Bangle is on the list for upcoming jade items to get for her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Jade4me and Ixorajade  You made my DD smile with your comments.



Oops it's was Aigens daughter I think who has a bangle


----------



## Molly0

Today is Nephrite Saturday for me!
2 Nephrite and 1 Tiffany


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Molly0 said:


> Today is Nephrite Saturday for me!
> 2 Nephrite and 1 Tiffany



They look great together Molly! The thinner princess is your new one right? I don't have a nephrite bangle but lookig at yours and others make me want one too&#128521;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Oh yes, designergoods you has asked those of us with hinged bangles to post them. Here's an old pic of my hinged bangle that use to be my mother's in its whole form. She wore it 24/7 until it broke on her. She never bought herself another bangle, and I inherited the pieces after she passed away too young. I had it hinged in 14K gold. It's about 51mm so I wouldn't have been able to put it on if it had been whole!



It's even more beautiful with so much sentimental value attached to it. So special - thank you for sharing jade4me.


----------



## Molly0

2boys_jademommy said:


> They look great together Molly! The thinner princess is your new one right? I don't have a nephrite bangle but lookig at yours and others make me want one too&#128521;



Thanks. Yes, the princess is the recent find. 
You will love nephrite if you get some. It is different than jadeite, I'll admit, but has a really lovely energy.  Others here will attest to that.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Molly0 said:


> Thanks. Yes, the princess is the recent find.
> You will love nephrite if you get some. It is different than jadeite, I'll admit, but has a really lovely energy.  Others here will attest to that.



Yes I have heard that the lustre and he energy is different from jadeite. Is Hetian jade nephrite or jadeite or something different altogether?


----------



## Jade4Me

Molly0 said:


> Today is Nephrite Saturday for me!
> 2 Nephrite and 1 Tiffany



Great stack! I do love my BC nephrite which I think your new princess has the look of, too!  







2boys_jademommy said:


> It's even more beautiful with so much sentimental value attached to it. So special - thank you for sharing jade4me.


Thank you for your kind words! I don't wear it that often because it feels so dressy for me with my casual lifestyle. But I'll treasure it always and will pass it on in my family.


----------



## aigen22

Jade4Me said:


> A green bangle for your daughter?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Light-Green...ld-Bangle-Bracelet-46-mm-721602-/311404357617




Thanks jade4me, funny I saw that already and showed it to her, she told me it was blue, lol
Told her no it's green but she insisted blue, well o we'll have to look for a darker green


----------



## aigen22

Molly0 said:


> Today is Nephrite Saturday for me!
> 
> 2 Nephrite and 1 Tiffany




Great stack Molly, I am going to get one nephrite in the future, well don't know of what I have if they r jade or something else...


----------



## Molly0

2boys_jademommy said:


> Yes I have heard that the lustre and he energy is different from jadeite. Is Hetian jade nephrite or jadeite or something different altogether?



It is my understanding that hetian is a very old nephrite, that is often imitated by serpentine and other substances but I'm not 100% sure. There will be others who are more knowledgable than me who will hopefully speak up. Myself, I live in British Columbia so the green nephrites are the more common ones for me to see around here.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Molly0 said:


> It is my understanding that hetian is a very old nephrite, that is often imitated by serpentine and other substances but I'm not 100% sure. There will be others who are more knowledgable than me who will hopefully speak up. Myself, I live in British Columbia so the green nephrites are the more common ones for me to see around here.



Thanks for the explanation I'm in Canada too - Ontario but we don't have the natural jade that is found in BC - at least not that I am aware of.


----------



## zipcount

2boys_jademommy said:


> Yes I have heard that the lustre and he energy is different from jadeite. Is Hetian jade nephrite or jadeite or something different altogether?


Hetian jade is considered the highest quality nephrite.  Hetian is a city in China which produces Hetian jade.  However nowadays people use Hetian jade to refer to nephrite regardless if it is from Hetian.


----------



## Ixorajade

Molly0 said:


> Today is Nephrite Saturday for me!
> 2 Nephrite and 1 Tiffany


Your new nephrite matches the older one so well! Pretty stack


----------



## designergoods

Jade4Me said:


> Oh yes, designergoods you has asked those of us with hinged bangles to post them. Here's an old pic of my hinged bangle that use to be my mother's in its whole form. She wore it 24/7 until it broke on her. She never bought herself another bangle, and I inherited the pieces after she passed away too young. I had it hinged in 14K gold. It's about 51mm so I wouldn't have been able to put it on if it had been whole!


My goodness, that bangle not only has part of your mother's history embedded in it but the aesthetics of it is magnificent! Truly wouldn't have developed this way without your DM wearing it so much previously. Absolutely noteworthy to have had this piece hinged for you to enjoy. Thank you for sharing, it is a keepsake to pass down for sure.


----------



## designergoods

Molly0 said:


> Today is Nephrite Saturday for me!
> 2 Nephrite and 1 Tiffany


Gorgeous green with a sea of specks...looks lovely on you


----------



## Molly0

Thankyou ixorJade & designer goods


----------



## Ixorajade

After seeing the pendant that designergoods gave her girl, I also passed an old jade trinket from my grandma to my older girl.  She crocheted a chain and wore it to sleep


----------



## Molly0

Ixorajade said:


> After seeing the pendant that designergoods gave her girl, I also passed an old jade trinket from my grandma to my older girl.  She crocheted a chain and wore it to sleep



Awe, that is so sweet!  Grandma would be pleased I'm sure!


----------



## udalrike

Ixorajade said:


> After seeing the pendant that designergoods gave her girl, I also passed an old jade trinket from my grandma to my older girl.  She crocheted a chain and wore it to sleep



Beautiful!


----------



## udalrike

Designer, thank you!

Molly, your stack is VERY beautiful!!!!


----------



## udalrike

Jade4me, your hinged bangle is GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## udalrike

Wearing this pendant today:


----------



## Lots love

my favorite stack of jadeites [emoji7]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

zipcount said:


> Hetian jade is considered the highest quality nephrite.  Hetian is a city in China which produces Hetian jade.  However nowadays people use Hetian jade to refer to nephrite regardless if it is from Hetian.



Thank Zipcount. Interesting and confusing. So Hetian jade is nephrite but not all nephrite is hetian jade. Only if it is from that particular reguon in China is it considered Hetian 
I've also read that jadeite in general is more expensive but the highest quality nephrite can be just as expensive and possibly more. I think the jewellery you find in most of the Chinese stores in my area are jadeite. I don't recall see much nephrite unless it is there and I don't realize it.


----------



## aigen22

udalrike said:


> Wearing this pendant today:
> 
> View attachment 3069457



udalrike, that pendant is gorgy... your stack is beautiful too



Lots love said:


> View attachment 3069528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my favorite stack of jadeites [emoji7]



love the dark greens on it lots love, a big bangle too


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Ixorajade said:


> After seeing the pendant that designergoods gave her girl, I also passed an old jade trinket from my grandma to my older girl.  She crocheted a chain and wore it to sleep



How sweet! And your daughter is crafty to have crocheted her own chain. Lovely &#128522;


----------



## zipcount

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thank Zipcount. Interesting and confusing. So Hetian jade is nephrite but not all nephrite is hetian jade. Only if it is from that particular reguon in China is it considered Hetian
> I've also read that jadeite in general is more expensive but the highest quality nephrite can be just as expensive and possibly more. I think the jewellery you find in most of the Chinese stores in my area are jadeite. I don't recall see much nephrite unless it is there and I don't realize it.



2boys, you got it!  Same here, Chinese stores have jedaite only, and mostly in green, some lavender.


----------



## Molly0

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thank Zipcount. Interesting and confusing. So Hetian jade is nephrite but not all nephrite is hetian jade. Only if it is from that particular reguon in China is it considered Hetian
> I've also read that jadeite in general is more expensive but the highest quality nephrite can be just as expensive and possibly more. I think the jewellery you find in most of the Chinese stores in my area are jadeite. I don't recall see much nephrite unless it is there and I don't realize it.



That is my understanding too.  It seems that Hetian, from China, is ancient, rare, and expensive.  Often imitated.  Nephrite is more plentiful, therefore not imitated, comes in varying colors of greens, black,& some bluish tones and found in British Columbia, Yukon, Russia, Wyoming, California, New Zealand, & Australia. (Maybe other places that I have forgotten). Often has inclusions of other minerals, making it very interesting in my opinion. I would love to own (or even just see) a collection of nephrite pieces from each of these places to compare the differences. So far I only have British Columbia, New Zealand, 2 little Wyoming beads, and perhaps Yukon (my newest find may be from there but I'm not sure). Something to keep searching for and researching. . .


----------



## designergoods

Ixorajade said:


> After seeing the pendant that designergoods gave her girl, I also passed an old jade trinket from my grandma to my older girl.  She crocheted a chain and wore it to sleep


OMGoodness how cute is that! She did a magnificent job on the cord and it looks lovely on her!


----------



## designergoods

If anyone is interested in a lavender Mings hinged bangle with gold detail like mine, Aloha Memorabilia has one!
https://www.etsy.com/listing/240879...y&ga_search_query=mings jade&ref=sr_gallery_3


----------



## designergoods

udalrike said:


> Wearing this pendant today:
> 
> View attachment 3069457


OOOOhhh love how 3-D it is and the color shape of it looks like a juicy peach...with a bat on top? (I am still learning carvings and their meanings)


----------



## designergoods

Molly0 said:


> That is my understanding too.  It seems that Hetian, from China, is ancient, rare, and expensive.  Often imitated.  Nephrite is more plentiful, therefore not imitated, comes in varying colors of greens, black,& some bluish tones and found in British Columbia, Yukon, Russia, Wyoming, California, New Zealand, & Australia. (Maybe other places that I have forgotten). Often has inclusions of other minerals, making it very interesting in my opinion. I would love to own (or even just see) a collection of nephrite pieces from each of these places to compare the differences. So far I only have British Columbia, New Zealand, 2 little Wyoming beads, and perhaps Yukon (my newest find may be from there but I'm not sure). Something to keep searching for and researching. . .


Thank you for sharing your knowledge on Heitan vs nephrite. They look similar to my untrained eye but am very interested in observing the energy of both some day. Also, I thought it was insightful when you mentioned cleansing jadeite in salt water. I will take advantage of that when I swim in the ocean with my family in a few weeks! ...learn so much on this forum from all my jade sisters!


----------



## Molly0

udalrike said:


> Designer, thank you!
> 
> Molly, your stack is VERY beautiful!!!!



Hey Uli!   thanks!


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, Aigen and Designer!

Designer, the pendant is a peach with a monkey on it. The monkey has a long tail (it is quite difficult to see in the photo).


----------



## udalrike

Hi, Molly!!! I really love your stack. You know, I love bold stacks.....


----------



## Jade4Me

udalrike said:


> Jade4me, your hinged bangle is GORGEOUS!!!!!





udalrike said:


> Wearing this pendant today:
> 
> View attachment 3069457


Hi Uli! I love that pendant with its soft color and plump shape!

Thanks to everyone that commented on my banded and hinged bangles. Here they are together for a mod shot.


----------



## crosso

Jade4Me said:


> Hi Uli! I love that pendant with its soft color and plump shape!
> 
> Thanks to everyone that commented on my banded and hinged bangles. Here they are together for a mod shot.



Sigh . . . So beautiful! Love those greens!


----------



## Jade4Me

Ixorajade said:


> After seeing the pendant that designergoods gave her girl, I also passed an old jade trinket from my grandma to my older girl.  She crocheted a chain and wore it to sleep


Pretty color and what a crafty girl to crochet her own chain necklace for it!


----------



## Jade4Me

crosso said:


> Sigh . . . So beautiful! Love those greens!


Thank you crosso! I saw your rose quartz bangle in the other thread and it looks scrumptious! I hope that color is just what you hope for in person!


----------



## Lots love

aigen22 said:


> udalrike, that pendant is gorgy... your stack is beautiful too
> 
> 
> 
> love the dark greens on it lots love, a big bangle too




Thank u so much [emoji253] yes love the greens and she has Aqua color in her too .which is so cool looking emoji173]&#65039; I love them all they are all different too [emoji272]


----------



## Lots love

I don't know if anyone is like this . You buy one bangle then another one on and on it goes . I have nice collection thank god . But I just seem to go back to buying more. I have only two arms [emoji23][emoji23] I have my favorite one Aqua[emoji173]&#65039; I love the most I wear her the most out all my bangles . 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 if you could see in person u all understand why [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Lots love

This one is my other favorite one [emoji178] when I wear her which is often she is so comfy. I forget Im Wearing her 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 my midnight [emoji312] thank you for letting me share with everyone [emoji324]I love jade can't get enough Jade [emoji171]love going on here seen everyone's collect of jade all those beauties out there


----------



## Molly0

Lots love said:


> I don't know if anyone is like this . You buy one bangle then another one on and on it goes . I have nice collection thank god . But I just seem to go back to buying more. I have only two arms [emoji23][emoji23] I have my favorite one Aqua[emoji173]&#65039; I love the most I wear her the most out all my bangles .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3069899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you could see in person u all understand why [emoji7][emoji7]



Yes, we need to find a way to grow more arms!


----------



## Lots love

Molly0 said:


> Yes, we need to find a way to grow more arms!




Yes we do I find it so hard to not stack but I like wearing them all [emoji81] I feel bad when I don't if that makes sense Molly o [emoji7]


----------



## Jade4Me

Molly0 said:


> That is my understanding too.  It seems that Hetian, from China, is ancient, rare, and expensive.  Often imitated.  Nephrite is more plentiful, therefore not imitated, comes in varying colors of greens, black,& some bluish tones and found in British Columbia, Yukon, Russia, Wyoming, California, New Zealand, & Australia. (Maybe other places that I have forgotten). Often has inclusions of other minerals, making it very interesting in my opinion. I would love to own (or even just see) a collection of nephrite pieces from each of these places to compare the differences. So far I only have British Columbia, New Zealand, 2 little Wyoming beads, and perhaps Yukon (my newest find may be from there but I'm not sure). Something to keep searching for and researching. . .



I've also heard of nephrite coming from Washington state. How does your newest beauty, Meadow, compare in color & texture to Milford and Sweet Baby James?


----------



## Jade4Me

Agree LL & Molly, we need more arms like perhaps a Hindu goddess!


----------



## designergoods

Jade4Me said:


> Hi Uli! I love that pendant with its soft color and plump shape!
> 
> Thanks to everyone that commented on my banded and hinged bangles. Here they are together for a mod shot.


Gosh, they go so well together. Looks like they could be from the same boulder.


----------



## designergoods

Lots love said:


> This one is my other favorite one [emoji178] when I wear her which is often she is so comfy. I forget Im Wearing her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3069901
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my midnight [emoji312] thank you for letting me share with everyone [emoji324]I love jade can't get enough Jade [emoji171]love going on here seen everyone's collect of jade all those beauties out there


So pretty! What is the width of this one? I like wide ones to wear individually


----------



## designergoods

Here is my DD's other jade pendant (which is a bangle that ended up being too small for her). She named it Doughnut!


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> So pretty! What is the width of this one? I like wide ones to wear individually




24 inches wide thank you so much me too I find her to.be less bulky then my thinners ones she hugs my arm more because she's so wide [emoji7]


----------



## designergoods

Lots love said:


> 24 inches wide thank you so much me too I find her to.be less bulky then my thinners ones she hugs my arm more because she's so wide [emoji7]


I could see how the flat inner could be very comfortable in this width. I am on the lookout for a wide one like this!


----------



## Lots love

Sure no problem 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 hope this helps you thank you for your kind words [emoji257] see she isn't very thick that what makes the difference in how comfortable she is


----------



## designergoods

Lots love said:


> Sure no problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3069955
> View attachment 3069957
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope this helps you thank you for your kind words [emoji257]


 gorgeous!


----------



## Jade4Me

designergoods said:


> Here is my DD's other jade pendant (which is a bangle that ended up being too small for her). She named it Doughnut!



How cute! What's its size? She can give it to her future daughter!


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> gorgeous!




Thank you this is my other bangle u can see how thick on top she is makes her more bulky on top 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 but I love her colors in her [emoji259]


----------



## Lots love

Jade4Me said:


> Agree LL & Molly, we need more arms like perhaps a Hindu goddess!




I think if we where octopuses we won't have any problems we could where's as many jade bangles as we wanted to [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Molly0

Jade4Me said:


> I've also heard of nephrite coming from Washington state. How does your newest beauty, Meadow, compare in color & texture to Milford and Sweet Baby James?



It's quite different from those, Jade4.  And it has changed so much in just the few days I have been wearing it!    Mind you, who knows how many years it might have been sitting around before it hit that thrift store?  I've been bathing with it and putting oil on it and it has changed a lot!  Compared to my other nephrite's it is becoming more translucent with spots of that whitish/bluish "wind" that you see in the Yukon snow bangles that so many here now own.  (if you know what I mean by "whitish/bluish wind"? haha).  And of course the hidden specks of pyrite (or whatever those sparkly bits are. . . .) look downright magical to me.   I pretend they are gold (fools gold maybe! haha)   
I don't know - maybe it is from a Yukon mine.  
I'll try later to do an outdoor pic to show you what I mean. . .


----------



## Molly0

Lots love said:


> Thank you this is my other bangle u can see how thick on top she is makes her more bulky on top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3069961
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I love her colors in her [emoji259]



What a lovely & unique bangle!


----------



## Lots love

Molly0 said:


> What a lovely & unique bangle!




Thank you yes she really is a unique jadeite bangle reminds of springtime [emoji259]thank you so much molly


----------



## designergoods

Molly0 said:


> It's quite different from those, Jade4.  And it has changed so much in just the few days I have been wearing it!    Mind you, who knows how many years it might have been sitting around before it hit that thrift store?  I've been bathing with it and putting oil on it and it has changed a lot!  Compared to my other nephrite's it is becoming more translucent with spots of that whitish/bluish "wind" that you see in the Yukon snow bangles that so many here now own.  (if you know what I mean by "whitish/bluish wind"? haha).  And of course the hidden specks of pyrite (or whatever those sparkly bits are. . . .) look downright magical to me.   I pretend they are gold (fools gold maybe! haha)
> I don't know - maybe it is from a Yukon mine.
> I'll try later to do an outdoor pic to show you what I mean. . .


It sounds magical with its composition. I would enjoy seeing more pictures and again, what a great find! I need to start going to my thrift stores!


----------



## designergoods

Jade4Me said:


> How cute! What's its size? She can give it to her future daughter!


Thank you! Yes, I hope she passes it down! She prefers the D-shape which is difficult to find in small sizes. I believe this one is around 43-45mm. She likes it around her neck so at least she is enjoying it still despite the size.


----------



## Jade4Me

designergoods said:


> Thank you! Yes, I hope she passes it down! She prefers the D-shape which is difficult to find in small sizes. I believe this one is around 43-45mm. She likes it around her neck so at least she is enjoying it still despite the size.



Have you looked at Jojo? I recall seeing mainly D-shape ones even in their smallest sizes.


----------



## cdtracing

Well, ladies,...Here's a mod shot of my newest dragon pendant.  It's 2.5 inches long (just under 6.5 cm) & just slightly under 1.5 inches wide (slightly over 3.5 cm).  I also took a picture of it across my hand to give y'all an idea.  LOL


----------



## cdtracing

Molly0 said:


> Today is Nephrite Saturday for me!
> 2 Nephrite and 1 Tiffany



Molly, Your new Nephrite princess matches up perfectly with your larger one.  That's a beautiful stack!!


----------



## cdtracing

Molly0 said:


> Today is Nephrite Saturday for me!
> 2 Nephrite and 1 Tiffany





aigen22 said:


> Hi ladies, the bangle that I was just waiting has already arrived NY. I am just waiting to see if that fits since I never bought a bangle before, all the stuff I have are all given by my husband so waiting what fits before I buy another one.
> Well while waiting I come across this beauty, what do you all think? Got my daughters from this seller and all is great and well.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Certified-R...396?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5b14f98774



I love the rich brown & reds in this bracelet!  Very beautiful!


----------



## cdtracing

designergoods said:


> I am going to an amusement park with my family soon. I will be riding roller coasters, etc. What would you do with your 24/7 jade bangle? I have done easy rides with mine on and kept my hand down in my lap during the ride while my free arm held on!
> I am worried with the chance of it getting hit around with the g-forces...but dont want to take it off.
> 
> What would you do?





Jade4Me said:


> If I had a 24/7 bangle, I'd maybe wear a workout terrycloth wristband over my bangle - like the kind you would wear playing tennis, etc.



If the terrycloth wrist band doesn't work, maybe a small wrap with an ace bandage would keep your bangle secure & out of harm.  Just a thought.


----------



## cdtracing

Ixorajade said:


> After seeing the pendant that designergoods gave her girl, I also passed an old jade trinket from my grandma to my older girl.  She crocheted a chain and wore it to sleep



That's such a sweet look for her.  She'll always treasure it.


----------



## Izzybet

I did not realise there was a Jade thread on tpf... I have had this pendant for about 25 years, I have always wondered what the design of it is. Do any of you ladies know what the it could be?


----------



## cdtracing

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3069528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my favorite stack of jadeites [emoji7]



Those are gorgeous & compliment each other so well!


----------



## aigen22

cdtracing said:


> Well, ladies,...Here's a mod shot of my newest dragon pendant.  It's 2.5 inches long (just under 6.5 cm) & just slightly under 1.5 inches wide (slightly over 3.5 cm).  I also took a picture of it across my hand to give y'all an idea.  LOL




Oh wow a big one cdtracing, love the carvings, sometimes I have to look really hard to see what the carving is but this one is intricate where y don't have to wonder what the design is. Gorgeous


----------



## cdtracing

udalrike said:


> Wearing this pendant today:
> 
> View attachment 3069457



I love your pendant, Udalrike!  Is that a dragon carved at the top???  Looks perfect with your bracelet!


----------



## cdtracing

zipcount said:


> Hetian jade is considered the highest quality nephrite.  Hetian is a city in China which produces Hetian jade.  However nowadays people use Hetian jade to refer to nephrite regardless if it is from Hetian.





2boys_jademommy said:


> Thank Zipcount. Interesting and confusing. So Hetian jade is nephrite but not all nephrite is hetian jade. Only if it is from that particular reguon in China is it considered Hetian
> I've also read that jadeite in general is more expensive but the highest quality nephrite can be just as expensive and possibly more. I think the jewellery you find in most of the Chinese stores in my area are jadeite. I don't recall see much nephrite unless it is there and I don't realize it.





Molly0 said:


> That is my understanding too.  It seems that Hetian, from China, is ancient, rare, and expensive.  Often imitated.  Nephrite is more plentiful, therefore not imitated, comes in varying colors of greens, black,& some bluish tones and found in British Columbia, Yukon, Russia, Wyoming, California, New Zealand, & Australia. (Maybe other places that I have forgotten). Often has inclusions of other minerals, making it very interesting in my opinion. I would love to own (or even just see) a collection of nephrite pieces from each of these places to compare the differences. So far I only have British Columbia, New Zealand, 2 little Wyoming beads, and perhaps Yukon (my newest find may be from there but I'm not sure). Something to keep searching for and researching. . .



Thanks for the info, ladies.  That's very interesting to know.


----------



## Lots love

cdtracing said:


> Those are gorgeous & compliment each other so well!




Thank you so much for that [emoji255]


----------



## Junkenpo

nice jade ladies!

Here's my stack for today.  PL (pale lavender D shape) and Cat (yukon snow nephrite) with a bumper.


----------



## Molly0

Molly0 said:


> It's quite different from those, Jade4.  And it has changed so much in just the few days I have been wearing it!    Mind you, who knows how many years it might have been sitting around before it hit that thrift store?  I've been bathing with it and putting oil on it and it has changed a lot!  Compared to my other nephrite's it is becoming more translucent with spots of that whitish/bluish "wind" that you see in the Yukon snow bangles that so many here now own.  (if you know what I mean by "whitish/bluish wind"? haha).  And of course the hidden specks of pyrite (or whatever those sparkly bits are. . . .) look downright magical to me.   I pretend they are gold (fools gold maybe! haha)
> I don't know - maybe it is from a Yukon mine.
> I'll try later to do an outdoor pic to show you what I mean. . .



OK. Here is my outdoor picture of "Meadow"
(Unfortunately the gold flecks don't show up)


----------



## aigen22

Junkenpo said:


> nice jade ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my stack for today.  PL (pale lavender D shape) and Cat (yukon snow nephrite) with a bumper.




Nice stack, how thick is ur lavender, the green and lavender combo looks great, will try stacking today we'll see if I am brave enough


----------



## cdtracing

designergoods said:


> If anyone is interested in a lavender Mings hinged bangle with gold detail like mine, Aloha Memorabilia has one!
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/240879...y&ga_search_query=mings jade&ref=sr_gallery_3



That's a real beauty!  I would love a Ming's hinged bracelet but I'm afraid they're a little out of my price range.


----------



## aigen22

Junkenpo said:


> nice jade ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my stack for today.  PL (pale lavender D shape) and Cat (yukon snow nephrite) with a bumper.




Nice stack, how thick is ur lavender, the green and lavender combo looks great, will try stacking today we'll see if I am brave enough.


----------



## cdtracing

Jade4Me said:


> Hi Uli! I love that pendant with its soft color and plump shape!
> 
> Thanks to everyone that commented on my banded and hinged bangles. Here they are together for a mod shot.



Jade4me, they look wonderful together!  It's great that you have your mother's & was able to get it hinged.


----------



## Junkenpo

Izzybet said:


> I did not realise there was a Jade thread on tpf... I have had this pendant for about 25 years, I have always wondered what the design of it is. Do any of you ladies know what the it could be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3070036
> View attachment 3070037



really cute!  It has really nice lines... reminds me of a peach or a ruyi, maybe a strawberry?


----------



## cdtracing

Lots love said:


> This one is my other favorite one [emoji178] when I wear her which is often she is so comfy. I forget Im Wearing her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3069901
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my midnight [emoji312] thank you for letting me share with everyone [emoji324]I love jade can't get enough Jade [emoji171]love going on here seen everyone's collect of jade all those beauties out there



  Holy Cow!!  Those are gorgeous!!  I especially like your Midnight!!  Beautiful, just beautiful!!


----------



## cdtracing

Molly0 said:


> It's quite different from those, Jade4.  And it has changed so much in just the few days I have been wearing it!    Mind you, who knows how many years it might have been sitting around before it hit that thrift store?  I've been bathing with it and putting oil on it and it has changed a lot!  Compared to my other nephrite's it is becoming more translucent with spots of that whitish/bluish "wind" that you see in the Yukon snow bangles that so many here now own.  (if you know what I mean by "whitish/bluish wind"? haha).  And of course the hidden specks of pyrite (or whatever those sparkly bits are. . . .) look downright magical to me.   I pretend they are gold (fools gold maybe! haha)
> I don't know - maybe it is from a Yukon mine.
> I'll try later to do an outdoor pic to show you what I mean. . .





designergoods said:


> It sounds magical with its composition. I would enjoy seeing more pictures and again, what a great find! I need to start going to my thrift stores!



I'm going to have to find some thrift stores around here, too!! LOL


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Wearing this pendant today:
> 
> View attachment 3069457



Great statement pendant Uli and I love your tatoo!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> nice jade ladies!
> 
> Here's my stack for today.  PL (pale lavender D shape) and Cat (yukon snow nephrite) with a bumper.



Your Yukon snow is so shiny I love it!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Molly0 said:


> OK. Here is my outdoor picture of "Meadow"
> (Unfortunately the gold flecks don't show up)


 I think I can see a few gold flecks meadow is very fresh and lively looking if that makes sense. She reminds me of kiwi fruit with the little black seeds


----------



## cdtracing

aigen22 said:


> Oh wow a big one cdtracing, love the carvings, sometimes I have to look really hard to see what the carving is but this one is intricate where y don't have to wonder what the design is. Gorgeous



Thank you for such kind words, Aigen.  It is the largest one I've got so far.  And for some reason, I love the way it feels.   I have a certified red/yellow one coming from GoJade.  I'm really looking forward to it getting here!  Here's a picture of it.....


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Here is my DD's other jade pendant (which is a bangle that ended up being too small for her). She named it Doughnut!


 What a great way to wear a too small bangle!


----------



## annetok

Today, forever fave bangle, Bali


----------



## cdtracing

Molly0 said:


> OK. Here is my outdoor picture of "Meadow"
> (Unfortunately the gold flecks don't show up)





2boys_jademommy said:


> I think I can see a few gold flecks meadow is very fresh and lively looking if that makes sense. She reminds me of kiwi fruit with the little black seeds



I agree with 2 boys.  I think I some of the gold fleck.  It sure looks different from when you first got it!!  It's definitely more translucent!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

annetok said:


> Today, forever fave bangle, Bali


Gorgeous Annetok! What is the car in of in Bali? I love the dark green with the patch of whitish lavender.


----------



## Molly0

2boys_jademommy said:


> I think I can see a few gold flecks meadow is very fresh and lively looking if that makes sense. She reminds me of kiwi fruit with the little black seeds



Thanks!  I did finally get one to show up. lol!


----------



## Molly0

annetok said:


> Today, forever fave bangle, Bali



Annetok, beautiful carved bangle!!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

cdtracing said:


> Thank you for such kind words, Aigen.  It is the largest one I've got so far.  And for some reason, I love the way it feels.   I have a certified red/yellow one coming from GoJade.  I'm really looking forward to it getting here!  Here's a picture of it.....


 
Very nice Cdtracing - be sure to post a pic when it arrives I'm starting to really like the red and yellow jades too. Before it was only green and white then lavenders caught my eye. Now I want a red and yellow jade bangle too and maybe a black one.... Sigh...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Izzybet said:


> I did not realise there was a Jade thread on tpf... I have had this pendant for about 25 years, I have always wondered what the design of it is. Do any of you ladies know what the it could be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3070036
> View attachment 3070037



Hmmm can't help you with the design but the colour is very pretty. Have you worn it for 25 years? I'm only asking because jade is supposed to get more beautiful when worn over time.


----------



## cdtracing

2boys_jademommy said:


> Very nice Cdtracing - be sure to post a pic when it arrives I'm starting to really like the red and yellow jades too. Before it was only green and white then lavenders caught my eye. Now I want a red and yellow jade bangle too and maybe a black one.... Sigh...



Thanks 2boys!  I know what you mean about wanting the colors.  I've always liked red & black jade but I now developing a desire for lavender & yellow.  Too many jades...so little time!!! LOL


----------



## cdtracing

annetok said:


> Today, forever fave bangle, Bali



Annetok, Bali is stunning!!  I can see why she's your forever fav.


----------



## designergoods

cdtracing said:


> If the terrycloth wrist band doesn't work, maybe a small wrap with an ace bandage would keep your bangle secure & out of harm.  Just a thought.


Thank you for your suggestion. I will take that along too!


Junkenpo said:


> nice jade ladies!
> 
> Here's my stack for today.  PL (pale lavender D shape) and Cat (yukon snow nephrite) with a bumper.


Bangle beauties!



Molly0 said:


> OK. Here is my outdoor picture of "Meadow"
> (Unfortunately the gold flecks don't show up)


So dreamy with lots of details


cdtracing said:


> Thank you for such kind words, Aigen.  It is the largest one I've got so far.  And for some reason, I love the way it feels.   I have a certified red/yellow one coming from GoJade.  I'm really looking forward to it getting here!  Here's a picture of it.....


Can't wait to see your new pendant! The colors are bold with a strong design! Power....
Your mod shot on your other looks great on you. I thought it would be huge but it's perfect. May I ask if it's heavy to wear? 



2boys_jademommy said:


> What a great way to wear a too small bangle!


Thank you! She likes how cool it feels on her 



annetok said:


> Today, forever fave bangle, Bali


Tropical sea blue and greens...could look at Bali all day!


----------



## zipcount

Izzybet said:


> I did not realise there was a Jade thread on tpf... I have had this pendant for about 25 years, I have always wondered what the design of it is. Do any of you ladies know what the it could be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3070036
> View attachment 3070037


Hi, can you send more close up pictures?  Can't tell by the current picture.


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> Thank you for your suggestion. I will take that along too!
> 
> Bangle beauties!
> 
> 
> So dreamy with lots of details
> 
> Can't wait to see your new pendant! The colors are bold with a strong design! Power....
> Your mod shot on your other looks great on you. I thought it would be huge but it's perfect. May I ask if it's heavy to wear?
> 
> 
> Thank you! She likes how cool it feels on her
> 
> 
> Tropical sea blue and greens...could look at Bali all day!




Love your stack love the colors on you [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## annetok

2boys_jademommy said:


> Gorgeous Annetok! What is the car in of in Bali? I love the dark green with the patch of whitish lavender.



Thanks Car in? Did you mean carving? She's a phoenix in ice blue-green and pale lavender. I feel naked when I'm not wearing her haha


----------



## Lots love

cdtracing said:


> Holy Cow!!  Those are gorgeous!!  I especially like your Midnight!!  Beautiful, just beautiful!!




Thank you so much yes she is gorgeous the pattern colors in her are amazing [emoji7][emoji6]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

annetok said:


> Thanks Car in? Did you mean carving? She's a phoenix in ice blue-green and pale lavender. I feel naked when I'm not wearing her haha


 Lol yes carving spell check is not always a good thing and I tend to press submit before proof reading  &#128539; 
I feel that way about my bangle too. Always wear one on my left wrist.


----------



## cdtracing

designergoods said:


> Thank you for your suggestion. I will take that along too!
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see your new pendant! The colors are bold with a strong design! Power....
> Your mod shot on your other looks great on you. I thought it would be huge but it's perfect. May I ask if it's heavy to wear?



Actually, no, not heavy at all.  It has some weight to it when I hold it in my hand but around my neck, it's quite comfortable to wear.


----------



## Pinkiemom

annetok said:


> Today, forever fave bangle, Bali




Such a beautiful bangle, annetok! I love the carvings!


----------



## Ixorajade

annetok said:


> Today, forever fave bangle, Bali



Beautiful carved bangle!


----------



## Ixorajade

Molly0 said:


> Thanks!  I did finally get one to show up. lol!



It's like gold leaves embedded into the jade. Lucky find!  

How do u oil your bangles?  Just rubbing some oil then rinse off? Do you need some soap for the rinse off?


----------



## designergoods

Jade4Me said:


> Have you looked at Jojo? I recall seeing mainly D-shape ones even in their smallest sizes.


I will check their site out,thanks for the tip! I will proably get side track and start looking at my size too


----------



## Molly0

Ixorajade said:


> It's like gold leaves embedded into the jade. Lucky find!
> 
> How do u oil your bangles?  Just rubbing some oil then rinse off? Do you need some soap for the rinse off?



I just rub a little coconut oil on it at night since I always put a little of it on the ends of my hair at night.  Whatever oil is left on my fingers, I just run over my bangles. I know others here have been known to give their bangles an olive oil bath for a few hours or overnight.


----------



## Christofle

Junkenpo said:


> nice jade ladies!
> 
> Here's my stack for today.  PL (pale lavender D shape) and Cat (yukon snow nephrite) with a bumper.



That snow nephrite is gorgeous


----------



## Jade4Me

cdtracing said:


> Well, ladies,...Here's a mod shot of my newest dragon pendant.  It's 2.5 inches long (just under 6.5 cm) & just slightly under 1.5 inches wide (slightly over 3.5 cm).  I also took a picture of it across my hand to give y'all an idea.  LOL



Looks so nice on you!





cdtracing said:


> Jade4me, they look wonderful together!  It's great that you have your mother's & was able to get it hinged.


Thank you!




annetok said:


> Today, forever fave bangle, Bali


Very pretty and looks like a perfect fit!




Molly0 said:


> Thanks!  I did finally get one to show up. lol!


So amazing - treasure within a treasure!


----------



## MingRui

So much beauty! I don't get on my laptop except a couple of times a week but checking out all the new jade pics is a treat I have started to REALLY look forward to!

How do so many of you manage to get nice photos of your jade? I've tried a couple of times but mine are always grainy and poor quality.


----------



## aigen22

Look what came in the mail





And the seller is so sweet[emoji4], she gave me a gift


----------



## Lots love

aigen22 said:


> Look what came in the mail
> View attachment 3071129
> 
> View attachment 3071131
> 
> 
> And the seller is so sweet[emoji4], she gave me a gift
> View attachment 3071134




It is a very cool bangle I love the carving in the colors in a congratulations is beautiful on my gosh that's a nice piece thank you for sharing it's beautiful


----------



## zipcount

aigen22 said:


> Look what came in the mail
> View attachment 3071129
> 
> View attachment 3071131
> 
> 
> And the seller is so sweet[emoji4], she gave me a gift
> View attachment 3071134


Yay, more pictures please.  I would have snagged her up if she wasn't gigantic for me.


----------



## aigen22

zipcount said:


> Yay, more pictures please.  I would have snagged her up if she wasn't gigantic for me.




No worries, she is very beautiful... She's big but fits me just right, I'm n love. Here's more pics


----------



## aigen22

Lots love said:


> It is a very cool bangle I love the carving in the colors in a congratulations is beautiful on my gosh that's a nice piece thank you for sharing it's beautiful




Thank you Lots love, loving it so much... She's my biggest and heaviest but she's my first Bali.


----------



## aigen22

cdtracing said:


> Thank you for such kind words, Aigen.  It is the largest one I've got so far.  And for some reason, I love the way it feels.   I have a certified red/yellow one coming from GoJade.  I'm really looking forward to it getting here!  Here's a picture of it.....



oh my goodness, you are having a jade shopping spree... I should start looking for pendants too, you are a bad influence...


----------



## aigen22

Molly0 said:


> OK. Here is my outdoor picture of "Meadow"
> (Unfortunately the gold flecks don't show up)



Molly, that bangle is very interesting, love the black marks. gorgy


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

aigen22 said:


> Look what came in the mail
> View attachment 3071129
> 
> View attachment 3071131
> 
> 
> And the seller is so sweet[emoji4], she gave me a gift
> View attachment 3071134



Looks great on you Aigen! Very nice of the seller to include a gift too. Enjoy wearing your new bangle &#128512;


----------



## aigen22

I am looking now for a pendant that would look good with the bangle that I just got. What do you think of this ladies? Would it go with it? thanks
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Certified-L...768?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4860aa6400


----------



## aigen22

2boys_jademommy said:


> Looks great on you Aigen! Very nice of the seller to include a gift too. Enjoy wearing your new bangle &#128512;



thanks, I am in love. I am going to make it as my forever bangle...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

aigen22 said:


> I am looking now for a pendant that would look good with the bangle that I just got. What do you think of this ladies? Would it go with it? thanks
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Certified-L...768?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4860aa6400



I think it would pair nicely with your bangle. The pendant is a lovely lavender with a bit of a greenish patch and your bangle has both of these colors. Plus the pendant is substantial in size or at least it looks that way and so it matches your bangle in both colour and size.


----------



## annetok

aigen22 said:


> No worries, she is very beautiful... She's big but fits me just right, I'm n love. Here's more pics
> View attachment 3071151
> 
> View attachment 3071152
> 
> View attachment 3071153



What an excellent choice! So sooo beautiful!


----------



## crosso

aigen22 said:


> Look what came in the mail
> View attachment 3071129
> 
> View attachment 3071131
> 
> 
> And the seller is so sweet[emoji4], she gave me a gift
> View attachment 3071134



What an amazing, beautiful, truly unique bangle! Congratulations!


----------



## crosso

Wearing an oldie but a goodie today - "Edelweiss ", my silkiest feeling most comfortable bangle.


----------



## designergoods

cdtracing said:


> Actually, no, not heavy at all.  It has some weight to it when I hold it in my hand but around my neck, it's quite comfortable to wear.


Thank you for sharing...that is good to know because I think the larger pendants are very pretty! Now it is on my jade list


----------



## designergoods

aigen22 said:


> No worries, she is very beautiful... She's big but fits me just right, I'm n love. Here's more pics
> View attachment 3071151
> 
> View attachment 3071152
> 
> View attachment 3071153


EEEEEK! I saw this one and thought it was so dreamy with the earthy lavender and clouds of darkness. It has so much energy and carving details...you did good getting this one  Looks perfect on you


----------



## designergoods

crosso said:


> Wearing an oldie but a goodie today - "Edelweiss ", my silkiest feeling most comfortable bangle.


Beautiful, simple, elegant...love moss in snow and looks well loved


----------



## crosso

designergoods said:


> Beautiful, simple, elegant...love moss in snow and looks well loved



Thank you, DG! Yes, this one is vintage and well loved - by me, but also by the last owner, I think. She has 'good vibes' and is what I think of as my comfort bangle. Not just because she's very comfy physically, but because she has a comforting feel about her. I seldom feel any particular 'energy' from jade, like some claim, but with this one I really do! &#9786;


----------



## fanofjadeite

designergoods said:


> Sorry to have not posted for a while on all your jade beauties...they are so gorgeous with all having their own unique vibe and energy.
> 
> My children are on summer break and keeping me busy while at home and/or traveling.
> 
> My daughter just received her first jade pendant. It is a leaf with a glass lady bug on top. I put it on a stretchy cord so she could easily take it on and off.  She loves it!


wow! haven't checked in for few days and am so many pages behind...
designergoods, looks like your girl is very thrilled with her pendant


----------



## fanofjadeite

designergoods said:


> Love your stack and rainbow of colors present on your arms. You wear them well, perfect!



thanks, designergoods


----------



## fanofjadeite

Ixorajade said:


> After seeing the pendant that designergoods gave her girl, I also passed an old jade trinket from my grandma to my older girl.  She crocheted a chain and wore it to sleep


i love the pendant u gave to your girl, ixora! what a pretty green color!


----------



## fanofjadeite

aigen22 said:


> No worries, she is very beautiful... She's big but fits me just right, I'm n love. Here's more pics
> View attachment 3071151
> 
> View attachment 3071152
> 
> View attachment 3071153


congrats on your new bangle, aigen  she is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## fanofjadeite

crosso said:


> Wearing an oldie but a goodie today - "Edelweiss ", my silkiest feeling most comfortable bangle.


hello, edelweiss. haven't seen u for quite some time. u still looking great


----------



## Trekkie

So now I'll be waiting again for the mail to come , I bought myself a lovely bangle from suzanne_corner. I wasn't confident enough in my wrist size to buy the oval one I was looking at, but then I noticed this lovely sections bangle which will defiantly fit.




I love the small green patch, and I actually like the sections of silver (obviously needs a good clean) as it gives the whole piece character. Plus I'm a sucker for anything antique.


----------



## udalrike

AIGEN: WOW!WOW!WOW!!!!!!    A DREAM BANGLE!!!!   Where did you buy it?


----------



## udalrike

Crosso, I love "Edelweiß". As a German I have to.....   

Trekkie, beautiful bangle! The green in it seems to be very vivid too!


----------



## aigen22

2boys_jademommy said:


> Looks great on you Aigen! Very nice of the seller to include a gift too. Enjoy wearing your new bangle &#128512;


thank you for your nice comment, yes she's lovely to include me a gift.



2boys_jademommy said:


> I think it would pair nicely with your bangle. The pendant is a lovely lavender with a bit of a greenish patch and your bangle has both of these colors. Plus the pendant is substantial in size or at least it looks that way and so it matches your bangle in both colour and size.


I thought so too, I will look for another one as of the moment and will watch this one out as of now.



annetok said:


> What an excellent choice! So sooo beautiful!


 thank you annetok, she's really meant for me. Fits like a glove.




crosso said:


> What an amazing, beautiful, truly unique bangle! Congratulations!


 thank you crosso, she really is unigue and bold. love her to death.




crosso said:


> Wearing an oldie but a goodie today - "Edelweiss ", my silkiest feeling most comfortable bangle.


 she is classy,


----------



## aigen22

designergoods said:


> EEEEEK! I saw this one and thought it was so dreamy with the earthy lavender and clouds of darkness. It has so much energy and carving details...you did good getting this one  Looks perfect on you


 thank you, love how you describe her. she really is lovely.




fanofjadeite said:


> congrats on your new bangle, aigen  she is GORGEOUS!!


thank you 



udalrike said:


> AIGEN: WOW!WOW!WOW!!!!!!    A DREAM BANGLE!!!!   Where did you buy it?


thank you udalrike, I got her from LittleJadeSantuary from etsy. She is great to work with, and she gave me a gift not to mention...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Wearing an oldie but a goodie today - "Edelweiss ", my silkiest feeling most comfortable bangle.




I can see why edelweiss is your favourite. She's beautiful.


----------



## aigen22

Trekkie said:


> So now I'll be waiting again for the mail to come , I bought myself a lovely bangle from suzanne_corner. I wasn't confident enough in my wrist size to buy the oval one I was looking at, but then I noticed this lovely sections bangle which will defiantly fit.
> 
> View attachment 3071610
> 
> 
> I love the small green patch, and I actually like the sections of silver (obviously needs a good clean) as it gives the whole piece character. Plus I'm a sucker for anything antique.


 
trekkie, nice find. love the idear of an antique too, that's in my list.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Trekkie said:


> So now I'll be waiting again for the mail to come , I bought myself a lovely bangle from suzanne_corner. I wasn't confident enough in my wrist size to buy the oval one I was looking at, but then I noticed this lovely sections bangle which will defiantly fit.
> 
> View attachment 3071610
> 
> 
> I love the small green patch, and I actually like the sections of silver (obviously needs a good clean) as it gives the whole piece character. Plus I'm a sucker for anything antique.



I love the little bright green patches too Aigen  and yes it totally gives it character and "life".


----------



## aigen22

I was browsing last night, bid on something and won, here's my new pendant, pic from the seller



And then went to the seller's other stuff, can't pass and gave an offer, and they took it so here my new black princess bangle.


----------



## aigen22

I said I am going to be brave and do a stack, so here I am for work today.


----------



## udalrike

Beautiful stack and great new things from gojade, Aigen!


----------



## udalrike

Interesting bangle (too expensive for me):

https://www.etsy.com/listing/230707...ype=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=


----------



## aigen22

Udalrike, interesting look with the dragon, even if it is affordable , think I would pass on that one


----------



## Trekkie

aigen22 said:


> trekkie, nice find. love the idear of an antique too, that's in my list.





2boys_jademommy said:


> I love the little bright green patches too Aigen  and yes it totally gives it character and "life".



Thanks, can't wait until she arrives. Hopefully the green patches are as bright in real life.


----------



## aigen22

udalrike thank you, it's cdtracing's fault, her pendants made me want one too...


----------



## crosso

Today's jade, an opaque light lavender carved bangle and mandarin ducks pendant and my first bangle ever, a grade b from SF Chinatown  (before I knew anything about jade - it was much too expensive! - but sparked my love for jade and prompted me to learn more &#9786


----------



## udalrike

aigen22 said:


> udalrike thank you, it's cdtracing's fault, her pendants made me want one too...



Love your black bangle too! I also have a red pendant from gojade :


----------



## udalrike

The other side:


----------



## crosso

aigen22 said:


> I said I am going to be brave and do a stack, so here I am for work today.
> View attachment 3071658



Wow, now that's an armful of gorgeous jade!!!&#128525;


----------



## crosso

udalrike said:


> The other side:
> 
> View attachment 3071755



Love that dual pendant,  it is so cool, like 2 in 1!


----------



## crosso

udalrike said:


> Interesting bangle (too expensive for me):
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/230707...ype=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=



This is beautiful as a piece of art to me, but I don't think it would be at all comfortable to wear.


----------



## crosso

aigen22 said:


> I was browsing last night, bid on something and won, here's my new pendant, pic from the seller
> View attachment 3071654
> 
> 
> And then went to the seller's other stuff, can't pass and gave an offer, and they took it so here my new black princess bangle.
> View attachment 3071655



Good buys, aigen! The dragon pendant is so vibrant and I think you will get a lot of wear out of the grey/black bangle, especially in the fall and winter, it's a great neutral.


----------



## aigen22

udalrike said:


> Love your black bangle too! I also have a red pendant from gojade :
> 
> View attachment 3071754




Oh my, that pendant is beautiful, dark red from I can see, two pendant for one... And those stack of bangles, yummy


----------



## udalrike

crosso said:


> This is beautiful as a piece of art to me, but I don't think it would be at all comfortable to wear.



You are right, Crosso. BTW, do YOU have red jade too ? I have forgotten as you own so much....


----------



## udalrike

aigen22 said:


> Oh my, that pendant is beautiful, dark red from I can see, two pendant for one... And those stack of bangles, yummy



Thank you, Aigen!


----------



## aigen22

crosso said:


> Today's jade, an opaque light lavender carved bangle and mandarin ducks pendant and my first bangle ever, a grade b from SF Chinatown  (before I knew anything about jade - it was much too expensive! - but sparked my love for jade and prompted me to learn more [emoji5])




As always great pieces, can't wear a jade necklace yet since don't have one that would go with my bangles yet.
Would it be funny if I will wear a jade pendant totally different color from my bangles?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Beautiful stack and great new things from gojade, Aigen!


 
Love your stack Aigen and before you know it you will have another pretty bangle to add to it  Also glad you got the pendant too!


----------



## aigen22

Crosso, if the pendant is what it really looks from the picture, it would be vibrant indeed, I got it for a great price and is certified. The bangle on the other hand, I like since it would be neutral and a steal.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Today's jade, an opaque light lavender carved bangle and mandarin ducks pendant and my first bangle ever, a grade b from SF Chinatown (before I knew anything about jade - it was much too expensive! - but sparked my love for jade and prompted me to learn more &#9786


 
Wow I would not have know that is b grade jade either....regardless it is pretty and she did spark your love for jade so that is worth lots 
I also love the bracelet you stacked with it....is it also jade - it almost looks like opal


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Uli I love your "two faced" pendnant! Both sides are lovely but the red is incredible! Great stack again by the way


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

aigen22 said:


> As always great pieces, can't wear a jade necklace yet since don't have one that would go with my bangles yet.
> Would it be funny if I will wear a jade pendant totally different color from my bangles?


 
I hope it wouldn't be considered funny looking because I do it. I have dainty green jade earrings that I wear with my lavender bangle as well as my green bangles and I should mention that the green of my bangle and my earrings are totally different. Same with my green pendant so I don't think you have to be completely matching....


----------



## aigen22

crosso said:


> Wow, now that's an armful of gorgeous jade!!!&#128525;



it is my first time stacking so I tried to fill my arm with it so it won't move too much and bang themselves together.


----------



## udalrike

2boys_jademommy said:


> i hope it wouldn't be considered funny looking because i do it. I have dainty green jade earrings that i wear with my lavender bangle as well as my green bangles and i should mention that the green of my bangle and my earrings are totally different. Same with my green pendant so i don't think you have to be completely matching....



+1


----------



## aigen22

2boys_jademommy said:


> I hope it wouldn't be considered funny looking because I do it. I have dainty green jade earrings that I wear with my lavender bangle as well as my green bangles and I should mention that the green of my bangle and my earrings are totally different. Same with my green pendant so I don't think you have to be completely matching....



owe, that's great news, that means I can wear all of them then, I am just gravitating towards my bangles because as you know, I don't have too much of a choice for an earring and pendants


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, 2boys!
Two old mod shots with my lavender heart:


----------



## aigen22

2boys_jademommy said:


> Love your stack Aigen and before you know it you will have another pretty bangle to add to it  Also glad you got the pendant too!



it's addicting, pretty much soon I will be in debt, lol joking


----------



## udalrike

Crosso, GORGEOUS carved bangle!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Uli You are gorgeous and so stylin'! I love your lavender heart pendant and this may sound weird but I like your couch in the background - is it orange leather? I wanted an orange leater couch but ended up getting chocolate brown. Sorry I digressed


----------



## crosso

udalrike said:


> You are right, Crosso. BTW, do YOU have red jade too ? I have forgotten as you own so much....



Hi Uli! &#128587; No, I don't have any red. I like it on others, but haven't found any that would suit my skin tone or that spoke to me yet.


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, 2boys. The couch is not leather, it is plush.
Here is another picture where you can see it better (the colours are more intense in real life!):


----------



## udalrike

Crosso, as (at least "my" red) is very dark I could imagine that it would match your skin tone....


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Still very nice - like orange crush velvet  And funky bag too!


----------



## Molly0

Wowza!  Such beauties ladies!  Aigen22, congrats!  What a treasure you got!  Stunning stack!
Crosso love all your lavender pieces.  So soft & feminine looking.  
Uli, Gorgeous as ever!
Trekkie, I hope we get to see a modelling shot of your new vintage with the amazing green spot!


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> Wow I would not have know that is b grade jade either....regardless it is pretty and she did spark your love for jade so that is worth lots
> I also love the bracelet you stacked with it....is it also jade - it almost looks like opal



Hi jademommy! You can tell if you look at it in the light - showing a pic so others,can learn what to look for. See how the color is concentrated in little threadlike fissures? That is,where the stone was weakened from bleaching and filled with polymer/dye. Compare to this one, where there is a concentration of color in one area, but it is not a stark change, it is more like a diffused cloud of color.


----------



## crosso

udalrike said:


> Crosso, GORGEOUS carved bangle!



Thanks Uli! &#128538; Great pic of you wearing your lav heart!


----------



## aigen22

crosso said:


> Hi jademommy! You can tell if you look at it in the light - showing a pic so others,can learn what to look for. See how the color is concentrated in little threadlike fissures? That is,where the stone was weakened from bleaching and filled with polymer/dye. Compare to this one, where there is a concentration of color in one area, but it is not a stark change, it is more like a diffused cloud of color.


crosso, thank you for the jadeinfo101, at least I am one step smarter on jades...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Hi jademommy! You can tell if you look at it in the light - showing a pic so others,can learn what to look for. See how the color is concentrated in little threadlike fissures? That is,where the stone was weakened from bleaching and filled with polymer/dye. Compare to this one, where there is a concentration of color in one area, but it is not a stark change, it is more like a diffused cloud of color.


 
Thanks you Crosso - I can use as many lessons as I can get here  Very interesting!


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Crosso, 2boys and Molly!!


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thanks you Crosso - I can use as many lessons as I can get here  Very interesting!



&#128521; My pleasure - you never know, maybe it will save someone out there from a bad purchase.
Sorry I forgot to answer your question - the other bracelet is moonstone.


----------



## designergoods

aigen22 said:


> I was browsing last night, bid on something and won, here's my new pendant, pic from the seller
> View attachment 3071654
> 
> 
> And then went to the seller's other stuff, can't pass and gave an offer, and they took it so here my new black princess bangle.
> View attachment 3071655


Wow your pendant has strong colors with the red and yellow...strong feeling like fire dragon! The bangle is a great neutral and will go well with any color! Cant wait for mod pics


----------



## designergoods

crosso said:


> Today's jade, an opaque light lavender carved bangle and mandarin ducks pendant and my first bangle ever, a grade b from SF Chinatown  (before I knew anything about jade - it was much too expensive! - but sparked my love for jade and prompted me to learn more &#9786


Beautiful soft colors...the pendant looks so pretty against your white top and the carved bangle goes well with it too. Even your treated bangle is a pretty lavender. Looking good


----------



## designergoods

udalrike said:


> The other side:
> 
> View attachment 3071755


Would love to have this color combo...like fire and ice


----------



## designergoods

aigen22 said:


> As always great pieces, can't wear a jade necklace yet since don't have one that would go with my bangles yet.
> Would it be funny if I will wear a jade pendant totally different color from my bangles?


I think it is okay to wear different colors ...as long as it flows with your outfit


----------



## zipcount

crosso said:


> Hi jademommy! You can tell if you look at it in the light - showing a pic so others,can learn what to look for. See how the color is concentrated in little threadlike fissures? That is,where the stone was weakened from bleaching and filled with polymer/dye. Compare to this one, where there is a concentration of color in one area, but it is not a stark change, it is more like a diffused cloud of color.


Crosso, did you get the 2nd one?  From Etsy?  Because it looked like the one I was debating on.


----------



## designergoods

udalrike said:


> Thank you, 2boys!
> Two old mod shots with my lavender heart:
> 
> View attachment 3071766
> 
> View attachment 3071767


You look fabulous and your jade are the icing on the cake!


----------



## crosso

designergoods said:


> Beautiful soft colors...the pendant looks so pretty against your white top and the carved bangle goes well with it too. Even your treated bangle is a pretty lavender. Looking good



Thanks, DG! I'm really looking forward to the hinged one (from same seller as your Mings ) in the comparison post though as my first truly lavender grade a with some color to it. It's not quite my dream lavender  (that would be Silver Mom's princess), but I like it a lot! May have it by the end of the week, I hope !


----------



## crosso

zipcount said:


> Crosso, did you get the 2nd one?  From Etsy?  Because it looked like the one I was debating on.



Yes! I've bought several pieces from this seller and posted about her on the seller thread. Can't wait to receive this one - I've been very hsppy with my other purchases from her.


----------



## zipcount

crosso said:


> Yes! I've bought several pieces from this seller and posted about her on the seller thread. Can't wait to receive this one - I've been very hsppy with my other purchases from her.


That's awesome, I'm glad it went to one of the jade sisters, can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## designergoods

fanofjadeite said:


> wow! haven't checked in for few days and am so many pages behind...
> designergoods, looks like your girl is very thrilled with her pendant





fanofjadeite said:


> thanks, designergoods


Thank you! ...missed you! How are your fishies?


----------



## zipcount

I received my inky jadeite pendant from JoJo yesterday.  I'm in love, it's so mysterious looking.  It looks black, but when you shine a strong light through it you can see the green color.  Sorry I can't get rid of the glare, but just imagine the same pretty green color throughout the whole pendant.


----------



## crosso

zipcount said:


> I received my inky jadeite pendant from JoJo yesterday.  I'm in love, it's so mysterious looking.  It looks black, but when you shine a strong light through it you can see the green color.  Sorry I can't get rid of the glare, but just imagine the same pretty green color throughout the whole pendant.



So lovely, zipcount, you must be thrilled! It's amazing how bright the green is under light, but so inky otherwise. It's like a color change stone, so cool!


----------



## crosso

crosso said:


> So lovely, zipcount, you must be thrilled! It's amazing how bright the green is under light, but so inky otherwise. It's like a color change stone, so cool!



I love the flowing shape of it too and the diamonds really set it off.  Congratulations, great buy you will enjoy for many years, I'm sure!


----------



## zipcount

crosso said:


> I love the flowing shape of it too and the diamonds really set it off.  Congratulations, great buy you will enjoy for many years, I'm sure!


Thank you!  I love the color changing too.  My husband and coworkers couldn't believe that it's jade.  I would love to have a bangle, saw one on Ebay for 35k, yikes!


----------



## designergoods

zipcount said:


> I received my inky jadeite pendant from JoJo yesterday.  I'm in love, it's so mysterious looking.  It looks black, but when you shine a strong light through it you can see the green color.  Sorry I can't get rid of the glare, but just imagine the same pretty green color throughout the whole pendant.


Beautiful and so perplexing with its darkness. The shape is unique and looks lovely on you


----------



## designergoods

Season's sunny side and showing some of her blue


----------



## designergoods

crosso - so happy for you and your new lavender hinged beauty. She is thick and substantial, so glad she comes home with you!


----------



## MingRui

aigen22 said:


> it's addicting, pretty much soon I will be in debt, lol joking



This is how I am starting to feel! I am telling myself I have a nice enough collection with my beaded bracelet, two pendants, lock purse charm, and new bangle BUT then I starting thinking how I'd really like a nice pair of earrings, or maybe a ring, or another bangle, or..... lol!


----------



## MingRui

aigen22 said:


> I said I am going to be brave and do a stack, so here I am for work today.
> View attachment 3071658



Lovely stack!


----------



## MingRui

udalrike said:


> The other side:
> 
> View attachment 3071755


G-g-g-g-GORGEOUS pendant!


----------



## udalrike

designergoods said:


> Season's sunny side and showing some of her blue



Designer, thanks!

I can see the blue: In your BMW sign....  Just joking!!!
Great bangle!


----------



## udalrike

MingRui said:


> G-g-g-g-GORGEOUS pendant!




Thank you, Ming Rui!  I am going to wear it more often now....


----------



## crosso

designergoods said:


> Season's sunny side and showing some of her blue



Thanks for your comments on my coming hinged bangle, I'm very excited about it! 
The more I see of Seasons,  the more I love this bangle. The combination of yellow with the blue green with the green spots is so unique. And it is a nice wide bangle so you can really appreciate the colors and beautiful texture of it.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

zipcount said:


> I received my inky jadeite pendant from JoJo yesterday. I'm in love, it's so mysterious looking. It looks black, but when you shine a strong light through it you can see the green color. Sorry I can't get rid of the glare, but just imagine the same pretty green color throughout the whole pendant.


 
How exquisite Zipcount! It looks like such a deep mysterious black and I would imagine this looking great with a gown and with jeans - just switch up the necklace and you can have many looks with this.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Designergoods Seasons looks incredible like little marmade bits in a sea of blue and green. Also love the shine on it. Just lovely!


----------



## udalrike

Zip, GREAT pendant!


Crosso, your coming bangle is a BEAUTY!!!!


----------



## Molly0

zipcount said:


> I received my inky jadeite pendant from JoJo yesterday.  I'm in love, it's so mysterious looking.  It looks black, but when you shine a strong light through it you can see the green color.  Sorry I can't get rid of the glare, but just imagine the same pretty green color throughout the whole pendant.



Totally stunning & dramatic pendant!  It must be wonderful to wear!  Enjoy!


----------



## Junkenpo

Morning jadies! 

 I'm on my cell, so inconvenient for a blind old lady like me. My hard drive failed. So a new one got installed and my bad luck, that one had problems, too.  

Loving all the jade posted!


----------



## Junkenpo

Stack and bumper: Cat and Elsa


----------



## designergoods

udalrike said:


> Designer, thanks!
> 
> I can see the blue: In your BMW sign....  Just joking!!!
> Great bangle!


so funny! cant be happier with my german automotive 



crosso said:


> Thanks for your comments on my coming hinged bangle, I'm very excited about it!
> The more I see of Seasons,  the more I love this bangle. The combination of yellow with the blue green with the green spots is so unique. And it is a nice wide bangle so you can really appreciate the colors and beautiful texture of it.


Thank you. I have been wearing her for about 2 months now and getting more comfortable with her on. I am not a huge jewelery wearing type person but enjoy wearing her on my daily journeys!



2boys_jademommy said:


> Designergoods Seasons looks incredible like little marmade bits in a sea of blue and green. Also love the shine on it. Just lovely!


Love your description on Seasons! She does have a lot of color, the reason why I was drawn to her. I tend to lean towards jade with color transition...hmmm l like solid ones too...I guess I like them all


----------



## designergoods

Wouldn't it be fun to all get together with our jade...just to see all your beauties in person would be great entertainment!


----------



## Molly0

designergoods said:


> Wouldn't it be fun to all get together with our jade...just to see all your beauties in person would be great entertainment!



A jade party would be great fun!  Count me in!


----------



## Jade4Me

So many lovelies to catch up on! Congrats aigen22 on your gorgeous amazing unique carved bangle and can't wait to see mod shots of your forthcoming pendant and princess bangle.

Congrats to zipcount on your tres elegant timeless dark green pendant! It'll go with everything!

Uli, crosso & JKP, love your pieces (re-posts & new posts of) and crosso, congrats on the lavender hinged bangle!

Trekkie, I had thought about that lovely unusual bangle and glad it's going to a jade sister! Congrats and I can't wait for mod shots!

designergoods, I don't think we'll ever tire of seeing pics of Seasons so keep them coming!

I'm not sure why I don't wear this Canadian nephrite princess more often, but when I do I love grabbing it and rubbing its silky smooth softness if you know what I mean. I just love the feel of my nephrite bangles probably more so than my jadeite ones - just personal preference. No gold flecks though and believe me I looked, LOL!


----------



## zipcount

Everyone, thank you for your comps on my inky jadeite pendant.  Here's another teaser (seller picture), it should arrive soon... The seller described the carving as dragon and bird but I think it's dragon and phoenix, we shall see.  It is antique nephrite from 1700-1800.  It has two stone lines but the carving is so beautiful I can't pass it up.  This will be my first carved bangle.


----------



## teagansmum

Just popping in to say hello to everyone and though I'm not posting often (busy with holidays and work) thought I'd add a photo of the most recent pieces I bought as a pair for the boyfriend and I. They are tiger bells, but we call them lions or dragons since we both fall under the dragon sign and his zodiac is lion.  Both are identical but look different under different lightings. Each side has the lions carved, not flat on the back.


----------



## Molly0

Jade4Me said:


> So many lovelies to catch up on! Congrats aigen22 on your gorgeous amazing unique carved bangle and can't wait to see mod shots of your forthcoming pendant and princess bangle.
> 
> Congrats to zipcount on your tres elegant timeless dark green pendant! It'll go with everything!
> 
> Uli, crosso & JKP, love your pieces (re-posts & new posts of) and crosso, congrats on the lavender hinged bangle!
> 
> Trekkie, I had thought about that lovely unusual bangle and glad it's going to a jade sister! Congrats and I can't wait for mod shots!
> 
> designergoods, I don't think we'll ever tire of seeing pics of Seasons so keep them coming!
> 
> I'm not sure why I don't wear this Canadian nephrite princess more often, but when I do I love grabbing it and rubbing its silky smooth softness if you know what I mean. I just love the feel of my nephrite bangles probably more so than my jadeite ones - just personal preference. No gold flecks though and believe me I looked, LOL!



Beautiful, Jade4!  It's true, there's just something about the feel of nephrite. . . 
Today I'm wearing Princess Meadow and some other Jadeite pieces. . .


----------



## crosso

zipcount said:


> Everyone, thank you for your comps on my inky jadeite pendant.  Here's another teaser (seller picture), it should arrive soon... The seller described the carving as dragon and bird but I think it's dragon and phoenix, we shall see.  It is antique nephrite from 1700-1800.  It has two stone lines but the carving is so beautiful I can't pass it up.  This will be my first carved bangle.



Wow, that is stunning! It definitely looks like a phoenix to me. Amazing that such a delicate carving is still intact after so long - goes to show you how tough nephrite is. The carving on this is just exquisite!


----------



## crosso

teagansmum said:


> Just popping in to say hello to everyone and though I'm not posting often (busy with holidays and work) thought I'd add a photo of the most recent pieces I bought as a pair for the boyfriend and I. They are tiger bells, but we call them lions or dragons since we both fall under the dragon sign and his zodiac is lion.  Both are identical but look different under different lightings. Each side has the lions carved, not flat on the back.



Hi Tea! &#128587; Hope you're well! Very cool matching pendants,  I don't think I've ever seen that carving before. They remind me of fancy doorknockers!


----------



## Molly0

teagansmum said:


> Just popping in to say hello to everyone and though I'm not posting often (busy with holidays and work) thought I'd add a photo of the most recent pieces I bought as a pair for the boyfriend and I. They are tiger bells, but we call them lions or dragons since we both fall under the dragon sign and his zodiac is lion.  Both are identical but look different under different lightings. Each side has the lions carved, not flat on the back.



What a great pair!


----------



## zipcount

teagansmum said:


> Just popping in to say hello to everyone and though I'm not posting often (busy with holidays and work) thought I'd add a photo of the most recent pieces I bought as a pair for the boyfriend and I. They are tiger bells, but we call them lions or dragons since we both fall under the dragon sign and his zodiac is lion.  Both are identical but look different under different lightings. Each side has the lions carved, not flat on the back.


Hi Tea, cute!  I always love the idea of matching jade pendants but hubby wouldn't have any.  What is a tiger bell?


----------



## zipcount

Molly0 said:


> Beautiful, Jade4!  It's true, there's just something about the feel of nephrite. . .





Molly0 said:


> Today I'm wearing Princess Meadow and some other Jadeite pieces. . .


Molly, love the little jadeite pendant, very translucent and delicate looking.


----------



## Molly0

zipcount said:


> Everyone, thank you for your comps on my inky jadeite pendant.  Here's another teaser (seller picture), it should arrive soon... The seller described the carving as dragon and bird but I think it's dragon and phoenix, we shall see.  It is antique nephrite from 1700-1800.  It has two stone lines but the carving is so beautiful I can't pass it up.  This will be my first carved bangle.



Wow! Exquisite carving! Imagine!  3 centuries!


----------



## Trekkie

Molly0 said:


> Wowza!  Such beauties ladies!  Aigen22, congrats!  What a treasure you got!  Stunning stack!
> Crosso love all your lavender pieces.  So soft & feminine looking.
> Uli, Gorgeous as ever!
> Trekkie, I hope we get to see a modelling shot of your new vintage with the amazing green spot!




You certainly will, she was shipped today so hopefully she will arrive in the next couple of weeks


----------



## crosso

Molly0 said:


> Beautiful, Jade4!  It's true, there's just something about the feel of nephrite. . .
> Today I'm wearing Princess Meadow and some other Jadeite pieces. . .



Missed to comment on this one earlier - great knot pendant,  Molly, it's so translucent!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> So many lovelies to catch up on! Congrats aigen22 on your gorgeous amazing unique carved bangle and can't wait to see mod shots of your forthcoming pendant and princess bangle.
> 
> Congrats to zipcount on your tres elegant timeless dark green pendant! It'll go with everything!
> 
> Uli, crosso & JKP, love your pieces (re-posts & new posts of) and crosso, congrats on the lavender hinged bangle!
> 
> Trekkie, I had thought about that lovely unusual bangle and glad it's going to a jade sister! Congrats and I can't wait for mod shots!
> 
> designergoods, I don't think we'll ever tire of seeing pics of Seasons so keep them coming!
> 
> I'm not sure why I don't wear this Canadian nephrite princess more often, but when I do I love grabbing it and rubbing its silky smooth softness if you know what I mean. I just love the feel of my nephrite bangles probably more so than my jadeite ones - just personal preference. No gold flecks though and believe me I looked, LOL!



You totally should wear this more often it's gorgeous!
Interesting how come you like the feel of your nephrite bangles more than your jadeite? I'm curious because I don't own any nephrite (yet) &#128521;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> Just popping in to say hello to everyone and though I'm not posting often (busy with holidays and work) thought I'd add a photo of the most recent pieces I bought as a pair for the boyfriend and I. They are tiger bells, but we call them lions or dragons since we both fall under the dragon sign and his zodiac is lion.  Both are identical but look different under different lightings. Each side has the lions carved, not flat on the back.



His and Hers jade how romantic!


----------



## Pinkiemom

Hello everyone! Love seeing your beautiful Jadeites and Nephrites! I also love the way how you stack them - they're so pretty! Anyway, I just want to share my Jade happy Buddha pendant that I got for $10 from a street market! I am not sure if it's real Jade but I love how the Buddha was smiling! Do you think it's real Jade? Lol I got excited when I saw it and for a cheap price I had to get it.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

I can't seem to upload pics anymore...I go I advanced
Post and then click on the attachment icon and choose my pic but I keep getting message saying that the upload failed... Anyone else experience this - I'm not very technical


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Pinkiemom said:


> Hello everyone! Love seeing your beautiful Jadeites and Nephrites! I also love the way how you stack them - they're so pretty! Anyway, I just want to share my Jade happy Buddha pendant that I got for $10 from a street market! I am not sure if it's real Jade but I love how the Buddha was smiling! Do you think it's real Jade? Lol I got excited when I saw it and for a cheap price I had to get it.
> View attachment 3072150


   Hey Pinkiemom! It probably is real but not great quality. It's cute  my sons have pendants of similar quality of their Chinese zodiac signs. 
Which street market did you go to?


----------



## Pinkiemom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hey Pinkiemom! It probably is real but not great quality. It's cute  my sons have pendants of similar quality of their Chinese zodiac signs.
> 
> Which street market did you go to?




I live in downtown Toronto and there's a market place at the Harbourfront Centre right now. The owner of the jewelry stand is a Chinese girl who makes her own jewelry and she has other Jade pendants too. Now that you said it probably is real I want to get the donut pendant too for my girls. I think it's $5. It's a good start for my girls. [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Pinkiemom said:


> I live in downtown Toronto and there's a market place at the Harbourfront Centre right now. The owner of the jewelry stand is a Chinese girl who makes her own jewelry and she has other Jade pendants too. Now that you said it probably is real I want to get the donut pendant too for my girls. I think it's $5. It's a good start for my girls. [emoji4]



Definitely get the pendants for your girls - they will love it and if not they can just keep it in their jewellery box. 
I'm in Markham but may have to get hubby to take us downtown this weekend &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Trekkie

zipcount said:


> Everyone, thank you for your comps on my inky jadeite pendant.  Here's another teaser (seller picture), it should arrive soon... The seller described the carving as dragon and bird but I think it's dragon and phoenix, we shall see.  It is antique nephrite from 1700-1800.  It has two stone lines but the carving is so beautiful I can't pass it up.  This will be my first carved bangle.



Stunning!!! Can't wait for mod shots, amazing choice.


----------



## Pinkiemom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Definitely get the pendants for your girls - they will love it and if not they can just keep it in their jewellery box.
> I'm in Markham but may have to get hubby to take us downtown this weekend &#55357;&#56841;




You should go. There is a free rock climbing and zip lining at the Ontario Celebration Zone. It's right in the middle of the Harbourfront Centre. You should go around 11am so there's no line up. That's when they open. My daughter loved it! And you might see the jewelry stand too, it's right by the stage where they have all the entertainment. Anyway, I will definitely get the donut pendant! Thanks a lot! [emoji4]


----------



## Pinkiemom

2boys_jademommy said:


> I can't seem to upload pics anymore...I go I advanced
> 
> Post and then click on the attachment icon and choose my pic but I keep getting message saying that the upload failed... Anyone else experience this - I'm not very technical




It happened to me before too when I first started with TPF a few weeks ago. It's kinda frustrating but then I just continue commenting and one day I realized I can already upload photos too. Maybe don't use the advanced post and use the reply button?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Pinkiemom said:


> You should go. There is a free rock climbing and zip lining at the Ontario Celebration Zone. It's right in the middle of the Harbourfront Centre. You should go around 11am so there's no line up. That's when they open. My daughter loved it! And you might see the jewelry stand too, it's right by the stage where they have all the entertainment. Anyway, I will definitely get the donut pendant! Thanks a lot! [emoji4]



Ok thanks Pinkiemom &#128522;

Post pics of the jade donuts if you end up getting them for your daughters


----------



## cdtracing

Jade4Me said:


> Looks so nice on you!



Thank you.  This one is really carved well.



aigen22 said:


> oh my goodness, you are having a jade shopping spree... I should start looking for pendants too, you are a bad influence...



Yes, I have been on a spending spree.  I really need to put myself on a ban but all you ladies post such lovely pieces that I find myself buying more.  Jade seems to be addicting! LOL



designergoods said:


> Thank you for sharing...that is good to know because I think the larger pendants are very pretty! Now it is on my jade list



It really is comfortable to wear.  And since the cord adjusts in length, I can wear it with just about any neckline.


----------



## cdtracing

aigen22 said:


> Look what came in the mail
> View attachment 3071129
> 
> View attachment 3071131
> 
> 
> And the seller is so sweet[emoji4], she gave me a gift
> View attachment 3071134



WOW!!!  It's just like Christmas in July when the mail comes with goodies!!!  Love your new bangle!  Your gift necklace is icing on a cake!


----------



## cdtracing

aigen22 said:


> I am looking now for a pendant that would look good with the bangle that I just got. What do you think of this ladies? Would it go with it? thanks
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Certified-L...768?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4860aa6400



That's a beautiful pendant, Aigen!  It would look great with you new bangle!!


----------



## cdtracing

crosso said:


> Wearing an oldie but a goodie today - "Edelweiss ", my silkiest feeling most comfortable bangle.



So pretty!!  Very refreshing looking for the hot summer months!


----------



## cdtracing

Trekkie said:


> So now I'll be waiting again for the mail to come , I bought myself a lovely bangle from suzanne_corner. I wasn't confident enough in my wrist size to buy the oval one I was looking at, but then I noticed this lovely sections bangle which will defiantly fit.
> 
> View attachment 3071610
> 
> 
> I love the small green patch, and I actually like the sections of silver (obviously needs a good clean) as it gives the whole piece character. Plus I'm a sucker for anything antique.



That's a beauty!!  I love antiques, too!!  That one does have character!


----------



## cdtracing

aigen22 said:


> I was browsing last night, bid on something and won, here's my new pendant, pic from the seller
> View attachment 3071654
> 
> 
> And then went to the seller's other stuff, can't pass and gave an offer, and they took it so here my new black princess bangle.
> View attachment 3071655



Oh, how beautiful!  I love your red & yellow green dragon!!  And your new princess is gorgeous!!  Be sure to post pics when they arrive.  Did you get them from Gojade?


----------



## cdtracing

aigen22 said:


> I said I am going to be brave and do a stack, so here I am for work today.
> View attachment 3071658



Love your stack!!!   How did you like wearing it today?


----------



## cdtracing

aigen22 said:


> udalrike thank you, it's cdtracing's fault, her pendants made me want one too...



LOL!!!  Ok...blame me but I swear, it'a addicting.  Udalrike helped get me started on the dragon pendants......not that I needed much of a nudge.  LOL


----------



## cdtracing

crosso said:


> Today's jade, an opaque light lavender carved bangle and mandarin ducks pendant and my first bangle ever, a grade b from SF Chinatown  (before I knew anything about jade - it was much too expensive! - but sparked my love for jade and prompted me to learn more &#9786



Love your bangle!  That misty lavender goes so well with the moonstone.  Such a great pairing with your pendant!!


----------



## Mullen 130

What is an average price for a jade bangle?  There is a pretty one at my antique mall for 100. Thank you


----------



## cdtracing

udalrike said:


> Love your black bangle too! I also have a red pendant from gojade :
> 
> View attachment 3071754





udalrike said:


> The other side:
> 
> View attachment 3071755



See Aigen, Isn't udalrike's pendant awesome!!  This got me started.  LOl


----------



## cdtracing

crosso said:


> Hi jademommy! You can tell if you look at it in the light - showing a pic so others,can learn what to look for. See how the color is concentrated in little threadlike fissures? That is,where the stone was weakened from bleaching and filled with polymer/dye. Compare to this one, where there is a concentration of color in one area, but it is not a stark change, it is more like a diffused cloud of color.





aigen22 said:


> crosso, thank you for the jadeinfo101, at least I am one step smarter on jades...



Yes, thanks for the jade lesson!  It's something I'll file back for future reference!


----------



## cdtracing

designergoods said:


> Season's sunny side and showing some of her blue



I just love your bangle.  Season is the perfect name for her since she can change with the seasons!


----------



## zipcount

Mullen 130 said:


> What is an average price for a jade bangle?  There is a pretty one at my antique mall for 100. Thank you



Hi Mullen, in my opinion there is no average price, it all depends on the color, transparency, texture, size/weight.  It can range from $10 to millions.  Can you post a picture of the bangle?


----------



## cdtracing

zipcount said:


> Everyone, thank you for your comps on my inky jadeite pendant.  Here's another teaser (seller picture), it should arrive soon... The seller described the carving as dragon and bird but I think it's dragon and phoenix, we shall see.  It is antique nephrite from 1700-1800.  It has two stone lines but the carving is so beautiful I can't pass it up.  This will be my first carved bangle.



Hello, Gorgeous!!  Be still my heart!!  That's absolutely breathtaking!!!  I would love to have a bangle like this once I know what size bangle I need to buy!!!  LOL

You may be right, it's a dragon & a phoenix!


----------



## cdtracing

teagansmum said:


> Just popping in to say hello to everyone and though I'm not posting often (busy with holidays and work) thought I'd add a photo of the most recent pieces I bought as a pair for the boyfriend and I. They are tiger bells, but we call them lions or dragons since we both fall under the dragon sign and his zodiac is lion.  Both are identical but look different under different lightings. Each side has the lions carved, not flat on the back.



Those are awesome!!  It's great that you have matching pendants.


----------



## cdtracing

2boys_jademommy said:


> I can't seem to upload pics anymore...I go I advanced
> Post and then click on the attachment icon and choose my pic but I keep getting message saying that the upload failed... Anyone else experience this - I'm not very technical



You can check to see if your picture is too large.  Sometimes I've had to resize my pictures for them to load.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

cdtracing said:


> You can check to see if your picture is too large.  Sometimes I've had to resize my pictures for them to load.



Thanks Cdtracing - will try to resize my pics.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

These are my little jade earrings. I got them as a birthday present from my parents years ago. It was one of my first pieces of jade jewellery and long before I started wearing a bangle.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Here is a pic of my lavender bangle. Both the earrings and bangle were taken tonight as I was getting ready for bed so not in the best of lighting. Oh and Cdtracing thank you!  I did have to resize my pics


----------



## Mullen 130

Thank you zipcount. I may be able to. Thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

2boys_jademommy said:


> These are my little jade earrings. I got them as a birthday present from my parents years ago. It was one of my first pieces of jade jewellery and long before I started wearing a bangle.





2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3072395
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of my lavender bangle. Both the earrings and bangle were taken tonight as I was getting ready for bed so not in the best of lighting. Oh and Cdtracing thank you!  I did have to resize my pics



Great pieces, Jademommy!  Love the jade studs!  Every time I see your lavender bangle, the more I want one for myself. LOL

I have found I have to resize the pics I take with my phone.


----------



## annetok

Didn't expect her to have lavender! I can't wear Bali as often as i like because she's too dressy, so I got myself a princess bangle that was listed as white and green, only to end up with some wonderful lavender. Not that I'm complaining.  my everyday bangle, Purr (for purple)


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

cdtracing said:


> Great pieces, Jademommy!  Love the jade studs!  Every time I see your lavender bangle, the more I want one for myself. LOL
> 
> I have found I have to resize the pics I take with my phone.



Thank you Cdtracing - I love my earrings too but don't feel the attachment I get from bangles. Weird. Lavender is very soft and feminine. I'm sure you will find the perfect lavender - keep
shopping


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

annetok said:


> Didn't expect her to have lavender! I can't wear Bali as often as i like because she's too dressy, so I got myself a princess bangle that was listed as white and green, only to end up with some wonderful lavender. Not that I'm complaining.  my everyday bangle, Purr (for purple)



Very nice Annetok! Jade is full of surprises - in a dif day / lighting you may all of a sudden notice something you didn't before. It looks wonderful on you Annetok.


----------



## aigen22

jade4me: that bangle is beautiful

zipcount: congrats on your upcoming carved bangle, nothing bits an antique piece, great find.


----------



## aigen22

This is what I will wear to a water park today... Am I nuts?


----------



## aigen22

cdtracing said:


> Oh, how beautiful!  I love your red & yellow green dragon!!  And your new princess is gorgeous!!  Be sure to post pics when they arrive.  Did you get them from Gojade?


I will definitely post pictures when they arrive... so excited. Yes, I try to levitate on sellers that I have positive experience.



cdtracing said:


> Love your stack!!!   How did you like wearing it today?


It's fun, a little heavy but nothing that I can handle.


----------



## aigen22

Pinkiemom said:


> Hello everyone! Love seeing your beautiful Jadeites and Nephrites! I also love the way how you stack them - they're so pretty! Anyway, I just want to share my Jade happy Buddha pendant that I got for $10 from a street market! I am not sure if it's real Jade but I love how the Buddha was smiling! Do you think it's real Jade? Lol I got excited when I saw it and for a cheap price I had to get it.
> View attachment 3072150


Oh wow, for a $10, you can't go wrong. It looks like real jade, and a great find.


----------



## aigen22

2boys_jademommy said:


> His and Hers jade how romantic!



+1, wish my husband would like one, but he is not a jewelry person, he's not even wearing his wedding ring, have to place it in the jewelry box.


----------



## aigen22

annetok said:


> Didn't expect her to have lavender! I can't wear Bali as often as i like because she's too dressy, so I got myself a princess bangle that was listed as white and green, only to end up with some wonderful lavender. Not that I'm complaining.  my everyday bangle, Purr (for purple)


annetok, it is always great when we receive more than we expected. She looks great, interesting colors and it's princess too, congrats.


----------



## annetok

2boys_jademommy said:


> Very nice Annetok! Jade is full of surprises - in a dif day / lighting you may all of a sudden notice something you didn't before. It looks wonderful on you Annetok.



Thank you. I think this quality of jade is what makes it so unique and addicting!


----------



## annetok

Thanks, aigen. I love seeing your carved jade too


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

aigen22 said:


> This is what I will wear to a water park today... Am I nuts?
> View attachment 3072705


 
Hi Aigen no you're not nuts at all - We were at a waterpark last week and I wore my jade. Just be careful not to bang it against anything. Have fun!!


----------



## Molly0

aigen22 said:


> This is what I will wear to a water park today... Am I nuts?
> View attachment 3072705



OMG!  That's perfection!  No! Not nuts at all!  That's the wonderful thing about jade bangles. You can wear them anywhere and they are always perfect!  Always give you an extra "spring in your step"!


----------



## designergoods

Jade4Me said:


> So many lovelies to catch up on! Congrats aigen22 on your gorgeous amazing unique carved bangle and can't wait to see mod shots of your forthcoming pendant and princess bangle.
> 
> Congrats to zipcount on your tres elegant timeless dark green pendant! It'll go with everything!
> 
> Uli, crosso & JKP, love your pieces (re-posts & new posts of) and crosso, congrats on the lavender hinged bangle!
> 
> Trekkie, I had thought about that lovely unusual bangle and glad it's going to a jade sister! Congrats and I can't wait for mod shots!
> 
> designergoods, I don't think we'll ever tire of seeing pics of Seasons so keep them coming!
> 
> I'm not sure why I don't wear this Canadian nephrite princess more often, but when I do I love grabbing it and rubbing its silky smooth softness if you know what I mean. I just love the feel of my nephrite bangles probably more so than my jadeite ones - just personal preference. No gold flecks though and believe me I looked, LOL!


Thank you!
Gosh,  your nephrite is beautiful and fits you well.


----------



## designergoods

zipcount said:


> Everyone, thank you for your comps on my inky jadeite pendant.  Here's another teaser (seller picture), it should arrive soon... The seller described the carving as dragon and bird but I think it's dragon and phoenix, we shall see.  It is antique nephrite from 1700-1800.  It has two stone lines but the carving is so beautiful I can't pass it up.  This will be my first carved bangle.


Thats beautiful and looks like a carousel of characters. Very charming and cant wait for mod shots!


----------



## designergoods

teagansmum said:


> Just popping in to say hello to everyone and though I'm not posting often (busy with holidays and work) thought I'd add a photo of the most recent pieces I bought as a pair for the boyfriend and I. They are tiger bells, but we call them lions or dragons since we both fall under the dragon sign and his zodiac is lion.  Both are identical but look different under different lightings. Each side has the lions carved, not flat on the back.


How cute and special to each have a pendant like the other. I tried to get my DH to pair up with me and he just isnt interested...in wearing jewelry (except his wedding ring). What unique carving details


----------



## designergoods

Molly0 said:


> Beautiful, Jade4!  It's true, there's just something about the feel of nephrite. . .
> Today I'm wearing Princess Meadow and some other Jadeite pieces. . .


Meadow is the perfect name and cant get enough of her. So whimsical and beautiful...


----------



## designergoods

Pinkiemom said:


> Hello everyone! Love seeing your beautiful Jadeites and Nephrites! I also love the way how you stack them - they're so pretty! Anyway, I just want to share my Jade happy Buddha pendant that I got for $10 from a street market! I am not sure if it's real Jade but I love how the Buddha was smiling! Do you think it's real Jade? Lol I got excited when I saw it and for a cheap price I had to get it.
> View attachment 3072150


I cant tell weather it is treated or not but it is lovely with a happy vibe to it! I say just enjoy it and share the happiness!


----------



## designergoods

2boys_jademommy said:


> These are my little jade earrings. I got them as a birthday present from my parents years ago. It was one of my first pieces of jade jewellery and long before I started wearing a bangle.


Those earrings are darling! I prefer smaller earrings due to the lighter weight and think these are perfect in size and design. You can almost wear them with anything due to the classy look!


----------



## designergoods

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3072395
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of my lavender bangle. Both the earrings and bangle were taken tonight as I was getting ready for bed so not in the best of lighting. Oh and Cdtracing thank you!  I did have to resize my pics


Wow, that bangle looks like it has strong lavender tones! Gorgeous


----------



## designergoods

annetok said:


> Didn't expect her to have lavender! I can't wear Bali as often as i like because she's too dressy, so I got myself a princess bangle that was listed as white and green, only to end up with some wonderful lavender. Not that I'm complaining.  my everyday bangle, Purr (for purple)


Very pretty with the softness of light and the intense clashes of dark! The dramatic two-tone is so appealing and edgy. Stunning!


----------



## designergoods

aigen22 said:


> This is what I will wear to a water park today... Am I nuts?
> View attachment 3072705


I dont think you are crazy as long as your careful not to bang it along the pool's edge, etc. I totally understand with the attachment and wanting to be connected to your jade. At least you will have the most beautiful bangles there!


----------



## designergoods

cdtracing said:


> It really is comfortable to wear.  And since the cord adjusts in length, I can wear it with just about any neckline.


Because of you, I just purchased a large pendant for fun to try out. Will post when it comes in...cant wait!


----------



## designergoods

cdtracing said:


> I just love your bangle.  Season is the perfect name for her since she can change with the seasons!


Thank you! It is fun to compare her with the weather and changing foliage colors. I am thrilled to have her! I would like another similar on my other wrist but haven't come across anything close. Perhaps someday....at least it will give me time to warm my DH up for it


----------



## Pinkiemom

aigen22 said:


> Oh wow, for a $10, you can't go wrong. It looks like real jade, and a great find.




Thanks aigen22! [emoji4] I love it!


----------



## Molly0

designergoods said:


> Meadow is the perfect name and cant get enough of her. So whimsical and beautiful...



Thanks dg!  Whimsical Is a good word for her.  As a matter of fact she makes me feel downright giddy!  I've been curious about where she might have come from  and have been reading all I can.  I was reading on some of those jade carving forums and it seems that she is probably from a Yukon mine.  Although different than the famous Allan Spehar carved Yukon Snow bangles that were promoted on past threads here, it seems that YukonSnowflake nephrite is different (maybe from a different mine?)  does have those "flakes" that i see in her, and they are described as chatoyant.  That describes her "flakes" perfectly because as I move my arm around, they appear and disappear.  It's so fun!  When pyrite flakes are  in Lapis for instance, I notice they do not do that. So i'm satisfied that I have identified her now, probably as much as I am able to. 
. . .anyway sorry to go on and on about it. . .


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Those earrings are darling! I prefer smaller earrings due to the lighter weight and think these are perfect in size and design. You can almost wear them with anything due to the classy look!


 
Thank you Designergoods - I agree with jade earrings I prefer smaller because I find the larger jade earrings can be "aging" unlike diamond studs which can be big


----------



## Jade4Me

zipcount said:


> Everyone, thank you for your comps on my inky jadeite pendant.  Here's another teaser (seller picture), it should arrive soon... The seller described the carving as dragon and bird but I think it's dragon and phoenix, we shall see.  It is antique nephrite from 1700-1800.  It has two stone lines but the carving is so beautiful I can't pass it up.  This will be my first carved bangle.


Stunning work of art and can't wait to hear about it when you receive it!



teagansmum said:


> Just popping in to say hello to everyone and though I'm not posting often (busy with holidays and work) thought I'd add a photo of the most recent pieces I bought as a pair for the boyfriend and I. They are tiger bells, but we call them lions or dragons since we both fall under the dragon sign and his zodiac is lion.  Both are identical but look different under different lightings. Each side has the lions carved, not flat on the back.


Hi Tea! They look great on you both and how romantic!




Molly0 said:


> Beautiful, Jade4!  It's true, there's just something about the feel of nephrite. . .
> Today I'm wearing Princess Meadow and some other Jadeite pieces. . .


Nice jades Molly! I like how you strung up the infinity knot.



2boys_jademommy said:


> You totally should wear this more often it's gorgeous!
> Interesting how come you like the feel of your nephrite bangles more than your jadeite? I'm curious because I don't own any nephrite (yet) &#128521;


Thank you! When you look up info on jade, they all say jade can feel waxy or greasy especially nephrite. Greasy doesn't sound so appealing, so I'd say the feel is buttery smooth. But I recently noticed my favorite jadeite barrel that I wear nearly every day is feeling that way now, too, probably because of my body oils. I change bangles almost daily so maybe I don't wear my jadeite ones enough, or I need to buy better polished ones!    Below are reposts of a jadeite bangle I call Mochi and she has 2 sides to her - a green side and a white side with a honey spot. I think it was your everyday bangle that reminded me of her with kind of similar brown veins.




Pinkiemom said:


> Hello everyone! Love seeing your beautiful Jadeites and Nephrites! I also love the way how you stack them - they're so pretty! Anyway, I just want to share my Jade happy Buddha pendant that I got for $10 from a street market! I am not sure if it's real Jade but I love how the Buddha was smiling! Do you think it's real Jade? Lol I got excited when I saw it and for a cheap price I had to get it.
> View attachment 3072150


It looks like real stone, but I can't say for sure it's real jadeite. But it's cute and fun!


----------



## Jade4Me

designergoods said:


> Thank you!
> Gosh,  your nephrite is beautiful and fits you well.


Thanks!  




designergoods said:


> Because of you, I just purchased a large pendant for fun to try out. Will post when it comes in...cant wait!


Oohhh, can't wait to see it!



Molly0 said:


> Thanks dg!  Whimsical Is a good word for her.  As a matter of fact she makes me feel downright giddy!  I've been curious about where she might have come from  and have been reading all I can.  I was reading on some of those jade carving forums and it seems that she is probably from a Yukon mine.  Although different than the famous Allan Spehar carved Yukon Snow bangles that were promoted on past threads here, it seems that YukonSnowflake nephrite is different (maybe from a different mine?)  does have those "flakes" that i see in her, and they are described as chatoyant.  That describes her "flakes" perfectly because as I move my arm around, they appear and disappear.  It's so fun!  When pyrite flakes are  in Lapis for instance, I notice they do not do that. So i'm satisfied that I have identified her now, probably as much as I am able to.
> . . .anyway sorry to go on and on about it. . .


Molly, we have this thread so we can go on and on about our jade!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Stunning work of art and can't wait to hear about it when you receive it!
> 
> 
> Hi Tea! They look great on you both and how romantic!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice jades Molly! I like how you strung up the infinity knot.
> 
> 
> Thank you! When you look up info on jade, they all say jade can feel waxy or greasy especially nephrite. Greasy doesn't sound so appealing, so I'd say the feel is buttery smooth. But I recently noticed my favorite jadeite barrel that I wear nearly every day is feeling that way now, too, probably because of my body oils. I change bangles almost daily so maybe I don't wear my jadeite ones enough, or I need to buy better polished ones!  Below are reposts of a jadeite bangle I call Mochi and she has 2 sides to her - a green side and a white side with a honey spot. I think it was your everyday bangle that reminded me of her with kind of similar brown veins.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like real stone, but I can't say for sure it's real jadeite. But it's cute and fun!


 
Thanks for the explanation Jade4Me Mochi is equally gorgeous on both sides and yeah she kinda does remind me of my everyday bangle. I will post the other side of everyday bangle later.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Wow, that bangle looks like it has strong lavender tones! Gorgeous


 
Thank you Designergoods!


----------



## teagansmum

annetok said:


> Didn't expect her to have lavender! I can't wear Bali as often as i like because she's too dressy, so I got myself a princess bangle that was listed as white and green, only to end up with some wonderful lavender. Not that I'm complaining.  my everyday bangle, Purr (for purple)



Isn't is wonderful when that happens! I've had a few come to me with unexpected lavender and it's such a delight to see it. Your bangle is beautiful!!


----------



## teagansmum

zipcount said:


> Hi Tea, cute!  I always love the idea of matching jade pendants but hubby wouldn't have any.  What is a tiger bell?


Hi Zipcount!! Your question made me do some googling last night looking into tiger bell and I'm glad you asked what a tiger bell is. I thought it had to do with the faces on the carving, but it's the bell itself. Here is the link to tiger bells and as Crosso mentioned, they do look like door knockers. http://www.tigerbells.nl/details.htm


----------



## Molly0

teagansmum said:


> Hi Zipcount!! Your question made me do some googling last night looking into tiger bell and I'm glad you asked what a tiger bell is. I thought it had to do with the faces on the carving, but it's the bell itself. Here is the link to tiger bells and as Crosso mentioned, they do look like door knockers. http://www.tigerbells.nl/details.htm



Very interesting teagansmum!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## zipcount

teagansmum said:


> Hi Zipcount!! Your question made me do some googling last night looking into tiger bell and I'm glad you asked what a tiger bell is. I thought it had to do with the faces on the carving, but it's the bell itself. Here is the link to tiger bells and as Crosso mentioned, they do look like door knockers. http://www.tigerbells.nl/details.htm


Interesting, thank you.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy




----------



## MingRui

Pinkiemom said:


> I live in downtown Toronto and there's a market place at the Harbourfront Centre right now. The owner of the jewelry stand is a Chinese girl who makes her own jewelry and she has other Jade pendants too. Now that you said it probably is real I want to get the donut pendant too for my girls. I think it's $5. It's a good start for my girls. [emoji4]



My youngest two wear inexpensive jade because sometimes I see them put it in their mouth. I think they were around $15 each. I gave my oldest a nice jade pendant that I used to wear that cost about $100. I think it is good to start with cheaper jade when they are young! Mine have theirs tied on with red string so they don't ever come off and can't fit over their heads.


----------



## Molly0

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3073271


----------



## Pinkiemom

MingRui said:


> My youngest two wear inexpensive jade because sometimes I see them put it in their mouth. I think they were around $15 each. I gave my oldest a nice jade pendant that I used to wear that cost about $100. I think it is good to start with cheaper jade when they are young! Mine have theirs tied on with red string so they don't ever come off and can't fit over their heads.




Thanks, MingRui! Good to know! I would probably ask the store if they can put it on a red string.


----------



## designergoods

Molly0 said:


> Thanks dg!  Whimsical Is a good word for her.  As a matter of fact she makes me feel downright giddy!  I've been curious about where she might have come from  and have been reading all I can.  I was reading on some of those jade carving forums and it seems that she is probably from a Yukon mine.  Although different than the famous Allan Spehar carved Yukon Snow bangles that were promoted on past threads here, it seems that YukonSnowflake nephrite is different (maybe from a different mine?)  does have those "flakes" that i see in her, and they are described as chatoyant.  That describes her "flakes" perfectly because as I move my arm around, they appear and disappear.  It's so fun!  When pyrite flakes are  in Lapis for instance, I notice they do not do that. So i'm satisfied that I have identified her now, probably as much as I am able to.
> . . .anyway sorry to go on and on about it. . .



No, no, no...you keep going on with this! I love hearing and learning about your jade and so happy for you...I would do the same! It is so interesting what you have uncovered with this stone. Just imagine the growth process over the years to develop, all the hands it's been through, only to finally land with its rightful owner - you 
Enjoy and please share if you discover more about her heritage


----------



## designergoods

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3073271


----------



## Molly0

designergoods said:


> No, no, no...you keep going on with this! I love hearing and learning about your jade and so happy for you...I would do the same! It is so interesting what you have uncovered with this stone. Just imagine the growth process over the years to develop, all the hands it's been through, only to finally land with its rightful owner - you
> Enjoy and please share if you discover more about her heritage



Awe Thankyou!  It would be interesting to know how many hands she has been through.  I do believe she is with the right owner now tho'.  Don't know if anyone in town would appreciate her quite as much as I do!  haha.


----------



## blackmonster

Hi ladies... Sorry I don't have anything to contribute to the discussions, I don't know a thing abt many of the discussions.  So I just look in and read little here and there.  I was in the safe and thought I hadn't seen anything similar to this bracelet posted


----------



## blackmonster

blackmonster said:


> Hi ladies... Sorry I don't have anything to contribute to the discussions, I don't know a thing abt many of the discussions.  So I just look in and read little here and there.  I was in the safe and thought I hadn't seen anything similar to this bracelet posted


Don't know how to add multiple,pics either... Sorry


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Molly0 said:


> Looks lovely & soothing. The tea doesn't look so bad either.



Thank you Molly I probably should have taken the pic before eating - the table would be cleaner


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

blackmonster said:


> Hi ladies... Sorry I don't have anything to contribute to the discussions, I don't know a thing abt many of the discussions.  So I just look in and read little here and there.  I was in the safe and thought I hadn't seen anything similar to this bracelet posted


 Hi Blackmonster that's an interesting bangle...Is it an antique? Thanks for popping in and sharing


----------



## blackmonster

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Blackmonster that's an interesting bangle...Is it an antique? Thanks for popping in and sharing


I bought it on eBay yrs ago, and I'm sure it was an older piece. The metal hollow, and I'm pretty sure it's silver based and plated or gold washed.  I liked the metal design and it was reasonable priced... I see them for time to time on eBay, but maybe they are better quality pieces bec the sell price is quite a bit more than I paid.  Thanks for looking... This is the only place some of pieces are seen, lol


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> The jade looks soothing and seems to feel comfortable and already established with you. Maybe it's the tea influence in the picture but, the color of it is very calming....just lovely on you


 Thank you Designergoods! I've worn it pretty much everyday since Christmas. Sometimes
I will wear my lavender or light green bangle for a day but then always change right back to this one. &#128522;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

blackmonster said:


> I bought it on eBay yrs ago, and I'm sure it was an older piece. The metal hollow, and I'm pretty sure it's silver based and plated or gold washed.  I liked the metal design and it was reasonable priced... I see them for time to time on eBay, but maybe they are better quality pieces bec the sell price is quite a bit more than I paid.  Thanks for looking... This is the only place some of pieces are seen, lol



You should wear it rather than keeping it in a safe - the jade will become even more beautiful! I hope you stick around here in this forum


----------



## fanofjadeite

designergoods said:


> Thank you! ...missed you! How are your fishies?


hi, designergoods the fishies are resting in storage at the moment. i bought another goldfish bracelet that i will make into earrings when it arrives. will post pic when thats done


----------



## fanofjadeite

zipcount said:


> I received my inky jadeite pendant from JoJo yesterday.  I'm in love, it's so mysterious looking.  It looks black, but when you shine a strong light through it you can see the green color.  Sorry I can't get rid of the glare, but just imagine the same pretty green color throughout the whole pendant.


congrats on your pendant, zip! i love how mysterious looking it is. u must be so thrilled


----------



## fanofjadeite

designergoods said:


> Season's sunny side and showing some of her blue


season is looking gorgeous as ever. remember the very similar bangle i showed u, that i was thinking of buying? looks like it got sold. oh well, guess its not meant to be.


----------



## fanofjadeite

zipcount said:


> Everyone, thank you for your comps on my inky jadeite pendant.  Here's another teaser (seller picture), it should arrive soon... The seller described the carving as dragon and bird but I think it's dragon and phoenix, we shall see.  It is antique nephrite from 1700-1800.  It has two stone lines but the carving is so beautiful I can't pass it up.  This will be my first carved bangle.


thats an awesome bangle! congrats, zip!


----------



## fanofjadeite

hi, tea so good to see u back. how have u been?


----------



## fanofjadeite

2boys_jademommy said:


> These are my little jade earrings. I got them as a birthday present from my parents years ago. It was one of my first pieces of jade jewellery and long before I started wearing a bangle.


i love your little jade earrings, jademommy. seems like u can wear them with just abt any outfit, formal or casual.


----------



## Junkenpo

blackmonster said:


> Hi ladies... Sorry I don't have anything to contribute to the discussions, I don't know a thing abt many of the discussions.  So I just look in and read little here and there.  I was in the safe and thought I hadn't seen anything similar to this bracelet posted



So pretty! The etsy seller workingforanangel has a similar one. I think the repoussé on the silver is very attractive. I wouldn't mind having one if I could find one small enough.


----------



## crosso

Lemon and lime again today&#128522;, loving these bright summer colors!


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> These are my little jade earrings. I got them as a birthday present from my parents years ago. It was one of my first pieces of jade jewellery and long before I started wearing a bangle.



The green color in your earrings looks very nice!





annetok said:


> Didn't expect her to have lavender! I can't wear Bali as often as i like because she's too dressy, so I got myself a princess bangle that was listed as white and green, only to end up with some wonderful lavender. Not that I'm complaining.  my everyday bangle, Purr (for purple)


I love this princess with its dramatic contrast of colors and a bit of lavender! Congrats!


----------



## Jade4Me

blackmonster said:


> I bought it on eBay yrs ago, and I'm sure it was an older piece. The metal hollow, and I'm pretty sure it's silver based and plated or gold washed.  I liked the metal design and it was reasonable priced... I see them for time to time on eBay, but maybe they are better quality pieces bec the sell price is quite a bit more than I paid.  Thanks for looking... This is the only place some of pieces are seen, lol


You should wear it! What a great way to reuse a bangle fragment. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jade4Me

crosso said:


> Lemon and lime again today&#128522;, loving these bright summer colors!


Love your ensembles! The larger pendant's colors makes me want a tall glass of lemonade!


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3073271


----------



## annetok

Purr accompanies me on my ramen date


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> i love your little jade earrings, jademommy. seems like u can wear them with just abt any outfit, formal or casual.


 
Thank you - Im actually wearing them today with a black summer dress and sandals - I love them!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Lemon and lime again today&#55357;&#56842;, loving these bright summer colors!


 
Beautiful and so fresh Crosso! Now you need orange to complete your citrus look lol! Wait a minute there is an orange patch on your bangle so yes you are truly citrusy fresh and gorgeous today


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> Beautiful and so fresh Crosso! Now you need orange to complete your citrus look lol! Wait a minute there is an orange patch on your bangle so yes you are truly citrusy fresh and gorgeous today



Thanks jademommy! Lol! I could wear this one for a true orange, although it's chalcedony, not jade - great idea!


----------



## designergoods

blackmonster said:


> Don't know how to add multiple,pics either... Sorry


Your bangle is gorgeous! I like how unique it is with the carved hardware covering half the bangle. The jade is a beautiful color as well...Love seeing your collection and thank you for sharing!


----------



## designergoods

fanofjadeite said:


> hi, designergoods the fishies are resting in storage at the moment. i bought another goldfish bracelet that i will make into earrings when it arrives. will post pic when thats done


OOOOOhhhh cant wait to see the earrings! You are going to have a whole school of them 

I did see that the bangle sold along with some other ones. I think they updated their site because my Seasons isnt on there anymore too. Are you looking at any others?


----------



## designergoods

crosso said:


> Lemon and lime again today&#128522;, loving these bright summer colors!


Great citrus theme! The pendants and bangles are a perfect match together. You are so coordinated and as always, look so lovely.


----------



## designergoods

annetok said:


> Purr accompanies me on my ramen date


I can really see some of that lavender peeking through. Cant get over the beautiful contrast this piece has. So glad you are enjoying her and what a purrfect name!


----------



## crosso

designergoods said:


> OOOOOhhhh cant wait to see the earrings! You are going to have a whole school of them
> 
> I did see that the bangle sold along with some other ones. I think they updated their site because my Seasons isnt on there anymore too. Are you looking at any others?



Can't wait to see your earrings either, Fan! I did see a pair of vintage perfectly matched ones on ruby lane, but they were almost $200, and while the jade was nice, thought that was a bit steep.
DG, do you mind sharing the seller name? I don't need anymore bangles, for sure, but love to look and adore your Seasons!


----------



## crosso

Thanks so much for the compliments, J4Me and DG, you are both so very kind! &#128538;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Thanks jademommy! Lol! I could wear this one for a true orange, although it's chalcedony, not jade - great idea!


 
Like an orange sorbet  I've heard of chalcedony before but never knew it looked so much like jade. Now if a store owner told me this was jade I would be believe it. Is there a way to tell the dif by looking?


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> Like an orange sorbet  I've heard of chalcedony before but never knew it looked so much like jade. Now if a store owner told me this was jade I would be believe it. Is there a way to tell the dif by looking?



It does look quite jadelike, you are right. You can definitely tell by doing a specific gravity test, but by looking I guess it could be difficult on some pieces. Chalcedony tends to have less visible stone structure to it, I think, unless you are comparing to a fine grained translucent jade. I will have to take a closer look at this bangle again in the light and will let you know if anything else jumps out at me -


----------



## fanofjadeite

crosso said:


> Lemon and lime again today&#128522;, loving these bright summer colors!


crosso, your lemon and lime combo is very refreshing. i especially love your green donut. soooo pretty!


----------



## fanofjadeite

crosso said:


> Thanks jademommy! Lol! I could wear this one for a true orange, although it's chalcedony, not jade - great idea!


love love love that chalcedony bangle!!!


----------



## fanofjadeite

designergoods said:


> OOOOOhhhh cant wait to see the earrings! You are going to have a whole school of them
> 
> I did see that the bangle sold along with some other ones. I think they updated their site because my Seasons isnt on there anymore too. Are you looking at any others?


i think i need to stop looking at jade bangles...at least for now :greengrin:


----------



## fanofjadeite

crosso said:


> Can't wait to see your earrings either, Fan! I did see a pair of vintage perfectly matched ones on ruby lane, but they were almost $200, and while the jade was nice, thought that was a bit steep.
> DG, do you mind sharing the seller name? I don't need anymore bangles, for sure, but love to look and adore your Seasons!


crosso, i agree... $200 for a pair of earrings is rather steep. the seller of my bracelet did have a pair of goldfish earrings, but the carvings is not exactly same as the goldfishes on my bracelet and pendant, so i decided not to get them.


----------



## zipcount

For the gold fish lovers out there:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Icy-White-1...819?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5421f98a23


----------



## crosso

fanofjadeite said:


> crosso, your lemon and lime combo is very refreshing. i especially love your green donut. soooo pretty!



Thank you, Fan! &#127801;


----------



## annetok

crosso said:


> Thanks jademommy! Lol! I could wear this one for a true orange, although it's chalcedony, not jade - great idea!



Yum, your bangle looks scrumptous!


----------



## blackmonster

designergoods said:


> Your bangle is gorgeous! I like how unique it is with the carved hardware covering half the bangle. The jade is a beautiful color as well...Love seeing your collection and thank you for sharing!





2boys_jademommy said:


> You should wear it rather than keeping it in a safe - the jade will become even more beautiful! I hope you stick around here in this forum





Junkenpo said:


> So pretty! The etsy seller workingforanangel has a similar one. I think the repoussé on the silver is very attractive. I wouldn't mind having one if I could find one small enough.





Jade4Me said:


> You should wear it! What a great way to reuse a bangle fragment. Thanks for sharing!



Thanks for the kind words and encouragement to wear the bracelet... I did wear it today &#128522;



crosso said:


> Thanks jademommy! Lol! I could wear this one for a true orange, although it's chalcedony, not jade - great idea!



Pretty, and thanks for clarifying the stone to be chalcedony ... I had a pretty pair of chalcedony earrings in a lavender shade, looked like jade... Didn't realize it came in a peachy orange shade.... I'm starting to like that color the more I see it on this forum


----------



## Lots love

Enjoying the sun today with my aura on my arm 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
[emoji274]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
[emoji255]


----------



## designergoods

I wanted to wish everyone a Happy Next 2 Weeks! I will be going on a trip with my family! I know this thread gets long fast and I will try to catch up with it all when I return!

Jade4me and CD, I got my wrist band for the roller-coasters! ...had DS pick one out and he chose this- yikes!


----------



## Lots love

Have wonderful trip to u and your family


----------



## teagansmum

crosso said:


> Lemon and lime again today&#65533;&#65533;, loving these bright summer colors!



Oh Crosso! Your colored jades always amaze me! When I see bubble gum, candy colored jade , and pastels I always think of you. xo

Designergoods, have a lovely trip!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Have a great trip Designergoods - your bangle looks well protected


----------



## cdtracing

Have a wonderful trip Designergoods!  I think your bangle will be safe!


----------



## cdtracing

Talk about fast!!!  I wasn't expecting them to get here this quick but look what arrived in the mailbox today...my 2 pendants I ordered from Gojade less than 2 weeks ago!!  Feels like Christmas in July!


----------



## cdtracing

crosso said:


> Lemon and lime again today&#128522;, loving these bright summer colors!



Gorgeous combination!!  The colors look refreshing & cool together.


----------



## MahoganyQT

I'm at the Great Wall of China with my first jade purchase.


----------



## zipcount

MahoganyQT said:


> I'm at the Great Wall of China with my first jade purchase.
> View attachment 3075540



The Great Wall of China?  How awesome!  Must be hot!  Pretty green bangle.


----------



## fanofjadeite

designergoods said:


> I wanted to wish everyone a Happy Next 2 Weeks! I will be going on a trip with my family! I know this thread gets long fast and I will try to catch up with it all when I return!
> 
> Jade4me and CD, I got my wrist band for the roller-coasters! ...had DS pick one out and he chose this- yikes!


have a fun and safe trip, designergoods no comment on the wrist band


----------



## MahoganyQT

zipcount said:


> The Great Wall of China?  How awesome!  Must be hot!  Pretty green bangle.




Thanks!! Yes, it was very hot!!!


----------



## Lots love

Congratulations on your new jade bangle looks amazing on u . Thank you for sharing your experience in China with us. I think that wAs the coolest why to remember your trip to China . Enjoy your vacation


----------



## MahoganyQT

Lots love said:


> Congratulations on your new jade bangle looks amazing on u . Thank you for sharing your experience in China with us. I think that wAs the coolest why to remember your trip to China . Enjoy your vacation




Thank you!! It's the perfect souvenir. [emoji7]


----------



## Lots love

MahoganyQT said:


> Thank you!! It's the perfect souvenir. [emoji7]




Yes it is enjoy your new bangle [emoji135]&#127996;


----------



## crosso

Fish for lunch today! Hope everyone is enjoying their Saturday!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

cdtracing said:


> Talk about fast!!!  I wasn't expecting them to get here this quick but look what arrived in the mailbox today...my 2 pendants I ordered from Gojade less than 2 weeks ago!!  Feels like Christmas in July!



Very nice - I especially like the second pendant. The carving is of fishes right?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

MahoganyQT said:


> I'm at the Great Wall of China with my first jade purchase.
> View attachment 3075540



How amazing Mahogany! Ive always wanted to see the Great Wall of China. Your bangle is very bright - congrats in your first bangle &#128512;


----------



## cdtracing

2boys_jademommy said:


> Very nice - I especially like the second pendant. The carving is of fishes right?



No, It's a carving of a Phoenix.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Fish for lunch today! Hope everyone is enjoying their Saturday!


It looks like 3 fishes in a gorgeous greenish blues ocean &#128522;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

cdtracing said:


> No, It's a carving of a Phoenix.


Lol I thought it was a giant fish tail Its pretty!


----------



## cdtracing

2boys_jademommy said:


> Lol I thought it was a giant fish tail Its pretty!



I'll try to post a clearer picture of it later.  But thank you for the compliment on it.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Hey Jadies I was just out today for lunch and found a nice lavender bangle. Price is very good and the fit is almost perfect (just a wee bit big but I have bangles that size) not sure what to do.... It is a pretty purple lavender with a tinge of grey. What I really want is a slightly pink lavender but have yet to find one in my size and price range. Also I've heard the pink lavenders are more rare. What to do Jadies?.... Part of me says to get it because it isn't that expensive and so I can still get a pink lavender if I ever find one but the other part of me says to just save my money since I can really only wear one jade bangle at a time and I have a few already. Hmmm decisions!


----------



## cdtracing

crosso said:


> Fish for lunch today! Hope everyone is enjoying their Saturday!



Love your earring & pendant set, Crosso.  Your bangle is a perfect accent for them.  They all go so well together!!


----------



## MahoganyQT

2boys_jademommy said:


> How amazing Mahogany! Ive always wanted to see the Great Wall of China. Your bangle is very bright - congrats in your first bangle [emoji3]




Thank You!


----------



## cdtracing

MahoganyQT said:


> I'm at the Great Wall of China with my first jade purchase.
> View attachment 3075540



Beautiful bangle.  Did you purchase it while you were there?  Great Wall of China!  What a wonderful trip & experience!


----------



## MahoganyQT

cdtracing said:


> Beautiful bangle.  Did you purchase it while you were there?  Great Wall of China!  What a wonderful trip & experience!




Thank you. Yes, I purchased the bangle that morning from a local jewelry store.


----------



## Pinkiemom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hey Jadies I was just out today for lunch and found a nice lavender bangle. Price is very good and the fit is almost perfect (just a wee bit big but I have bangles that size) not sure what to do.... It is a pretty purple lavender with a tinge of grey. What I really want is a slightly pink lavender but have yet to find one in my size and price range. Also I've heard the pink lavenders are more rare. What to do Jadies?.... Part of me says to get it because it isn't that expensive and so I can still get a pink lavender if I ever find one but the other part of me says to just save my money since I can really only wear one jade bangle at a time and I have a few already. Hmmm decisions!




I think you should get it and save again for the pink lavender Jade! [emoji6]


----------



## Molly0

Pinkiemom said:


> I think you should get it and save again for the pink lavender Jade! [emoji6]



Me too!&#128521; Go for it! You might end up falling madly in love with it.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Molly0 said:


> Me too!&#128521; Go for it! You might end up falling madly in love with it.



Molly and Pinkiemom I like your way of thinking &#128521; I'm thinking that too - what I think I'll do is wait a bit and see if I keep thinking about the bangle. My anniversary is in Sept and so I could wait until then and see if I still want it - see if its meant to be


----------



## Pinkiemom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Molly and Pinkiemom I like your way of thinking [emoji6] I'm thinking that too - what I think I'll do is wait a bit and see if I keep thinking about the bangle. My anniversary is in Sept and so I could wait until then and see if I still want it - see if its meant to be




That's too funny - I think the same way but normally I will give it a few days! Lol Anyways, good luck and I want to see the bangle when you get it. Oh and I haven't bought the pendants for the girls because I haven't been to Harbourfront this weekend. Did you end up going?


----------



## aigen22

sorry ladies, got side track with family, been a while,

designer for goods: congrats with your new pendant, don't forget mods when it arrive.
                             enjoy your vacation, I am going for just an overnight vacay myself to the beach

2boys: If you are having second thought, I would just save my money for the piece I am dreaming of, but hey that's just me


----------



## aigen22

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3073271


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Pinkiemom said:


> That's too funny - I think the same way but normally I will give it a few days! Lol Anyways, good luck and I want to see the bangle when you get it. Oh and I haven't bought the pendants for the girls because I haven't been to Harbourfront this weekend. Did you end up going?



Me too but I like when jewellery is bought for 
Special occasion and so I will try to wait until September 
No I didn't go to Harbourfront yesterday and won't be going today....
How long is the festival on for?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Aigen thanks for your advice and the compliment on my everyday bangle. Hope you are having a wonderful weekend &#128522;


----------



## Pinkiemom

Hello everyone! Sharing my Jade beads today (the one with the red thread) and wearing it with my other bead bracelets and my red bangle made out of oak wood. Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## aigen22

Pinkiemom said:


> Hello everyone! Sharing my Jade beads today (the one with the red thread) and wearing it with my other bead bracelets and my red bangle made out of oak wood. Hope everyone is having a great weekend!
> View attachment 3077112




Oh wow an armful stack of beautiful pieces, love all the different colors of jade and that oak wood bangle, very interesting, is it new? I don't know how it would age as a jewelry?


----------



## aigen22

2boys_jademommy said:


> Aigen thanks for your advice and the compliment on my everyday bangle. Hope you are having a wonderful weekend [emoji4]




You're welcome? Did u get it?  Hope you are too!


----------



## Pinkiemom

aigen22 said:


> Oh wow an armful stack of beautiful pieces, love all the different colors of jade and that oak wood bangle, very interesting, is it new? I don't know how it would age as a jewelry?




Hi Aiken! Thank you for the compliments! Yes it is new and I got it from the same store where I got my cheap Jade buddha pendant (I posted it here a few weeks ago). I've seen this bangle years ago - maybe 3-4 years ago from the same store and I just kept on admiring it from afar. I think I got this bangle for $5 or $10 and the Jade Buddha is $10 too! Lol


----------



## Pinkiemom

Pinkiemom said:


> Hi Aiken! Thank you for the compliments! Yes it is new and I got it from the same store where I got my cheap Jade buddha pendant (I posted it here a few weeks ago). I've seen this bangle years ago - maybe 3-4 years ago from the same store and I just kept on admiring it from afar. I think I got this bangle for $5 or $10 and the Jade Buddha is $10 too! Lol




Sorry aigen! My auto correct made it to aiken - so annoying!


----------



## aigen22

Pinkiemom said:


> Hi Aiken! Thank you for the compliments! Yes it is new and I got it from the same store where I got my cheap Jade buddha pendant (I posted it here a few weeks ago). I've seen this bangle years ago - maybe 3-4 years ago from the same store and I just kept on admiring it from afar. I think I got this bangle for $5 or $10 and the Jade Buddha is $10 too! Lol





Wow that was a bargain, for just the wood and the craftsmanship, it would be worth more. Now worries about the name, done it many times too


----------



## annetok

Hmm,I checked Suzanne's corner just now, and noticed she no longer differentiates grade A jades and grade B ones. Everything is just called "jade" :s


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Pinkiemom said:


> Hello everyone! Sharing my Jade beads today (the one with the red thread) and wearing it with my other bead bracelets and my red bangle made out of oak wood. Hope everyone is having a great weekend!
> View attachment 3077112



Hey Pinkiemom - Great stack! Love all the beaded bracelets and the red wood bangle is different and in sure looks fantastic with summer dresses hmmm I actually have a jade bead bracelet too but never wear it. Maybe I shall try stacking it.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

aigen22 said:


> You're welcome? Did u get it?  Hope you are too!



No I'm going I wait and see if I really want it. Besides I'm not able to return to the store where I saw it today. Too busy enjoying the hot weather we are having


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

annetok said:


> Hmm,I checked Suzanne's corner just now, and noticed she no longer differentiates grade A jades and grade B
> ones. Everything is just called "jade" :s



Interesting I wonder why... I've never bought from her site but I know quite a few on this forum have and were happy with their purchases.


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi jadies! 

I should know better than to say I'm satisfied with my collection, because jade is a true addiction.

Here are my recent acquisitions.






















The pin and pink necklace are not jade, but still pretty. I'll post more pics of them in the Semi-precious thread later.


----------



## Lots love

Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies!
> 
> I should know better than to say I'm satisfied with my collection, because jade is a true addiction.
> 
> Here are my recent acquisitions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pin and pink necklace are not jade, but still pretty. I'll post more pics of them in the Semi-precious thread later.




Love your new collection looks amazing yes Jade is addicting


----------



## Trekkie

annetok said:


> Hmm,I checked Suzanne's corner just now, and noticed she no longer differentiates grade A jades and grade B ones. Everything is just called "jade" :s




Funny, she did last week when I bought my sections bangle. Maybe she doesn't have many A's around at the moment?


----------



## annetok

Trekkie said:


> Funny, she did last week when I bought my sections bangle. Maybe she doesn't have many A's around at the moment?



I check her store pretty often because I admire a yellow bangle there. It used to be specified as grade A untreated, now it's just jade :\


----------



## Molly0

Pinkiemom said:


> Hello everyone! Sharing my Jade beads today (the one with the red thread) and wearing it with my other bead bracelets and my red bangle made out of oak wood. Hope everyone is having a great weekend!
> View attachment 3077112



Oh what a happy stack!  Love the dark green beads!


----------



## Molly0

Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies!
> 
> I should know better than to say I'm satisfied with my collection, because jade is a true addiction.
> 
> Here are my recent acquisitions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pin and pink necklace are not jade, but still pretty. I'll post more pics of them in the Semi-precious thread later.



LOVE!  The jade beads are downright juicy!


----------



## Molly0

With all these beautiful beads I'm seeing here lately, I'm becoming "Bead Obsessed" so I added some butter Amber beads  to Jadeite for a pastel summer stack.


----------



## annetok

Molly0 said:


> With all these beautiful beads I'm seeing here lately, I'm becoming "Bead Obsessed" so I added some butter Amber beads  to Jadeite for a pastel summer stack.



Very nice!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies!
> 
> I should know better than to say I'm satisfied with my collection, because jade is a true addiction.
> 
> Here are my recent acquisitions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pin and pink necklace are not jade, but still pretty. I'll post more pics of them in the Semi-precious thread later.



Wow amazing collection and these are only recent buys  I love your bangle!


----------



## Molly0

annetok said:


> Very nice!!



Thanks.


----------



## Pinkiemom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Me too but I like when jewellery is bought for
> 
> Special occasion and so I will try to wait until September
> 
> No I didn't go to Harbourfront yesterday and won't be going today....
> 
> How long is the festival on for?




It's on until August 16 so you still have some time. [emoji4]


----------



## Trekkie

annetok said:


> I check her store pretty often because I admire a yellow bangle there. It used to be specified as grade A untreated, now it's just jade :\




That's a shame, it was much easier when she classified them separately.


----------



## crosso

Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies!
> 
> I should know better than to say I'm satisfied with my collection, because jade is a true addiction.
> 
> Here are my recent acquisitions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pin and pink necklace are not jade, but still pretty. I'll post more pics of them in the Semi-precious thread later.



Gorgeous, JKP! I love the translucent graduated beads, they are so lovely! And the bracelet will look perfect with your multi color necklace. Good buys!


----------



## crosso

Molly0 said:


> With all these beautiful beads I'm seeing here lately, I'm becoming "Bead Obsessed" so I added some butter Amber beads  to Jadeite for a pastel summer stack.



Beautiful, Molly! The soft buttery amber look great with your minty colored jade. This combo reminds me of those soft pastel mint candies, yummy!


----------



## crosso

First pics of Lila! More to come when I have time. LOVE this new bangle! My first hinged and first grade a lavender.


----------



## crosso

crosso said:


> First pics of Lila! More to come when I have time. LOVE this new bangle! My first hinged and first grade a lavender.



Well, first lavender with any color - I do have the carved one that is also grade a, but that one is opaque and quite pale.


----------



## crosso

crosso said:


> Well, first lavender with any color - I do have the carved one that is also grade a, but that one is opaque and quite pale.



This one seems to change more in different lighting - this pic in indoor light.


----------



## Molly0

Wow! Crosso!  So pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## crosso

Molly0 said:


> Wow! Crosso!  So pretty!  Congrats!



Thanks, Molly &#128522;


----------



## Pinkiemom

crosso said:


> First pics of Lila! More to come when I have time. LOVE this new bangle! My first hinged and first grade a lavender.




Wow this is a beauty!!! Love it Crosso!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> First pics of Lila! More to come when I have time. LOVE this new bangle! My first hinged and first grade a lavender.



Lovely lavender Lila! It's absolutely gorgeous Crosso. Where did you find her?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> This one seems to change more in different lighting - this pic in indoor light.



I think Lila looks even better indoors  it's more of a pinkish lavender - this is the colour jade I'm looking for....congrats on a great find Crosso!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

http://m.ebay.ca/itm/381339565815?_trksid=p2056016.l4276&_mwBanner=1

What do think of this bangle Jadies? I hope the link works. I found it on Suzanne's corner. It is the second bangle on her site. I like it and the price is good but it says it is pre owned. Not sure how I feel about that. Also doesn't say if it is A grade jade untreated. I think it's pretty.


----------



## crosso

Thank you, Pinkie and Jademommy! I got her from the same seller as my last few purchases, Working for an Angel on Etsy. Very happy with her!


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> http://m.ebay.ca/itm/381339565815?_trksid=p2056016.l4276&_mwBanner=1
> 
> What do think of this bangle Jadies? I hope the link works. I found it on Suzanne's corner. It is the second bangle on her site. I like it and the price is good but it says it is pre owned. Not sure how I feel about that. Also doesn't say if it is A grade jade untreated. I think it's pretty.



Almost  positive  this is treated, jademommy,  but very pretty. Her untreated bangles are always posted for significantly more than this, though she is open to best offers in my experience, even for items where 'best offer' isn't listed.


----------



## teagansmum

crosso said:


> First pics of Lila! More to come when I have time. LOVE this new bangle! My first hinged and first grade a lavender.



She's beautiful Cross! I know how long you've been looking for a lavender bangle. You picked such a precious one!


----------



## teagansmum

Molly0 said:


> With all these beautiful beads I'm seeing here lately, I'm becoming "Bead Obsessed" so I added some butter Amber beads  to Jadeite for a pastel summer stack.



Lovely stack Molly! I've never seen butter amber beads before and they go perfectly with the jadeite.


----------



## crosso

teagansmum said:


> She's beautiful Cross! I know how long you've been looking for a lavender bangle. You picked such a precious one!



Awwww, thanks Tea! It has been a long time looking, I'm thrilled to have found it!


----------



## Molly0

teagansmum said:


> Lovely stack Molly! I've never seen butter amber beads before and they go perfectly with the jadeite.



Thanks TM. Amber has a nice soft energy too. What are you wearing these days?


----------



## crosso

teagansmum said:


> Lovely stack Molly! I've never seen butter amber beads before and they go perfectly with the jadeite.


The first I ever saw butter amber was on this thread too - it's so pretty! Gotta be as careful buying amber as buying jade. I love it, but sure don't need another complex jewelry addiction!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Almost  positive  this is treated, jademommy,  but very pretty. Her untreated bangles are always posted for significantly more than this, though she is open to best offers in my experience, even for items where 'best offer' isn't listed.



Thanks Cross - how can you tell or is it based in price? I think it's pretty but I am not comfortable with the pre owned aspect. And if it is treated all the more so not to get it. Thanks for your insight - I appreciate it


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thanks Cross - how can you tell or is it based in price? I think it's pretty but I am not comfortable with the pre owned aspect. And if it is treated all the more so not to get it. Thanks for your insight - I appreciate it



Because Suzanne's pics are so poor, it's based on price and my experience with her. I've bought 5 bangles from her and while I think all are nice, only one was translucent and really fine grained and that one was in the top four of my bangles in terms of price. Translucence and a pretty even color are closely related to price in grade a jade. It's  hard, because a treated bangle CAN look like high quality grade a at a distance or in a not so great pic. So price is usually a good clue. If it looks to good to be true, it probably is!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Because Suzanne's pics are so poor, it's based on price and my experience with her. I've bought 5 bangles from her and while I think all are nice, only one was translucent and really fine grained and that one was in the top four of my bangles in terms of price. Translucence and a pretty even color are closely related to price in grade a jade. It's  hard, because a treated bangle CAN look like high quality grade a at a distance or in a not so great pic. So price is usually a good clue. If it looks to good to be true, it probably is!



Good point. She does have good reviews but I don't want a treated bangle


----------



## Lots love

my midnight [emoji312]jadeite bangle [emoji170]


----------



## Molly0

2boys_jademommy said:


> Good point. She does have good reviews but I don't want a treated bangle



2boys, I think she's an honest seller.  Why don't you ask her?


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi jadies! 

I do think Suzanne's corner is an easy to work with seller. She took an offer from me on a bangle even though it wasn't listed as a BIN, and then when it didn't work for me, made a return easy.  Others have said when asked she'll confirm a bangle is treated or untreated. 

But here is something... The bangles in the following pic are gorgy but out of my price range.. What I really want to know is where I can get a box like that!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Molly0 said:


> 2boys, I think she's an honest seller.  Why don't you ask her?



I could Molly but it is pre owned and I have reservations about that. I've never ordered a bangle online. It's always been just to see what is out there and
to get a better idea of pricing when I look online.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies!
> 
> I do think Suzanne's corner is an easy to work with seller. She took an offer from me on a bangle even though it wasn't listed as a BIN, and then when it didn't work for me, made a return easy.  Others have said when asked she'll confirm a bangle is treated or untreated.
> 
> But here is something... The bangles in the following pic are gorgy but out of my price range.. What I really want to know is where I can get a box like that!



Sorry I can't answer your question I'm speechless by those bangles... The one in the middle  with the floating bits of green and that tiny sunny spot of yellow is my favourite one there. As for the case Junkenpo I've never seen anyone sell those...


----------



## fanofjadeite

crosso said:


> This one seems to change more in different lighting - this pic in indoor light.


congrats, crosso! your new bangle looks lovely. i hope someday i will come across a gorgeous lavender within my budget and in my size too.


----------



## fanofjadeite

2boys_jademommy said:


> http://m.ebay.ca/itm/381339565815?_trksid=p2056016.l4276&_mwBanner=1
> 
> What do think of this bangle Jadies? I hope the link works. I found it on Suzanne's corner. It is the second bangle on her site. I like it and the price is good but it says it is pre owned. Not sure how I feel about that. Also doesn't say if it is A grade jade untreated. I think it's pretty.


jademommy, the bangle u were looking at on suzanne's corner, is very pretty. its stated in the description that its grade A.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3079144
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my midnight [emoji312]jadeite bangle [emoji170]



Looks wild Lotslove! A very strong bangle indeed. Bet it would look great especially in the winter with thick chunky sweaters.


----------



## Ixorajade

Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies!
> 
> I do think Suzanne's corner is an easy to work with seller. She took an offer from me on a bangle even though it wasn't listed as a BIN, and then when it didn't work for me, made a return easy.  Others have said when asked she'll confirm a bangle is treated or untreated.
> 
> But here is something... The bangles in the following pic are gorgy but out of my price range.. What I really want to know is where I can get a box like that!



Oh my..this is a box of dreams....dream bangles! !


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> jademommy, the bangle u were looking at on suzanne's corner, is very pretty. its stated in the description that its grade A.



Really?!?! I will have to look again. I totally missed that....thanks!


----------



## Ixorajade

crosso said:


> First pics of Lila! More to come when I have time. LOVE this new bangle! My first hinged and first grade a lavender.



Beautiful!


----------



## fanofjadeite

2boys_jademommy said:


> Really?!?! I will have to look again. I totally missed that....thanks!


u r welcome  its stated as 'A jadeite'. that means grade A


----------



## blackmonster

crosso said:


> First pics of Lila! More to come when I have time. LOVE this new bangle! My first hinged and first grade a lavender.



Nice lavender.... Gives me hope I will find one one of these days...



Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies!
> 
> I do think Suzanne's corner is an easy to work with seller. She took an offer from me on a bangle even though it wasn't listed as a BIN, and then when it didn't work for me, made a return easy.  Others have said when asked she'll confirm a bangle is treated or untreated.
> 
> But here is something... The bangles in the following pic are gorgy but out of my price range.. What I really want to know is where I can get a box like that!



JKP - I couldn't find the exact case  pictured , but try searching using the words slotted bangle or slotted bracelet  and either box or display (for case)... You may find something similar


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> Really?!?! I will have to look again. I totally missed that....thanks!



Sorry to be a naysayer, but I'm still not sure - those of hers that were grade A always said 'A jadeite, non-dyed non-enhanced 100% natural in color'. There are still a few on her site that say this, but they are not the prettiest.


----------



## fanofjadeite

crosso said:


> Sorry to be a naysayer, but I'm still not sure - those of hers that were grade A always said 'A jadeite, non-dyed non-enhanced 100% natural in color'. There are still a few on her site that say this, but they are not the prettiest.


crosso, the bangle jademommy was looking at, is stated as A jadeite in the description.


----------



## Jade4Me

Congrats crosso on your new Lila! Her soft colors look so nice on your skin tone!

Wow cdtracing! You've got some impressive pendants!

My latest DIY is a double nephrite pi pendant that I wear on a 24" chain and I'm going to make a brown leather cord necklace about the same length. The bail hole is big enough I could even double up on a chain and leather cord for a different look.


----------



## Jade4Me

designergoods said:


> I wanted to wish everyone a Happy Next 2 Weeks! I will be going on a trip with my family! I know this thread gets long fast and I will try to catch up with it all when I return!
> 
> Jade4me and CD, I got my wrist band for the roller-coasters! ...had DS pick one out and he chose this- yikes!


Have a safe trip and I think it's adorable that you let your DS pick out a wristband for you!


----------



## crosso

Thanks for the comps on Lila, Fan, Lxora and Blackmonster! I've already broken her safety chain &#128545; It is so delicate though, I think I will replace it altogether rather than repair it.


----------



## Jade4Me

MahoganyQT said:


> I'm at the Great Wall of China with my first jade purchase.
> View attachment 3075540


Congrats and such a momentous jade action shot! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## crosso

Jade4Me said:


> Congrats crosso on your new Lila! Her soft colors look so nice on your skin tone!
> 
> Wow cdtracing! You've got some impressive pendants!
> 
> My latest DIY is a double nephrite pi pendant that I wear on a 24" chain and I'm going to make a brown leather cord necklace about the same length. The bail hole is big enough I could even double up on a chain and leather cord for a different look.



Thanks, J4Me! 
I like this doubled look! - especially on a long chain. I think the leather would look really cool too for a boho kind of look. Very creative! I have a yellow one I don't like that much, but now you've given me the idea to play around with it paired with my oil green one. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Jade4Me

Pinkiemom said:


> Hello everyone! Sharing my Jade beads today (the one with the red thread) and wearing it with my other bead bracelets and my red bangle made out of oak wood. Hope everyone is having a great weekend!
> View attachment 3077112


What a fun colorful stack!



Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies!
> 
> I should know better than to say I'm satisfied with my collection, because jade is a true addiction.
> 
> Here are my recent acquisitions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pin and pink necklace are not jade, but still pretty. I'll post more pics of them in the Semi-precious thread later.


Such lovely translucent beads!



Molly0 said:


> With all these beautiful beads I'm seeing here lately, I'm becoming "Bead Obsessed" so I added some butter Amber beads  to Jadeite for a pastel summer stack.


So glad to see Courage and your stack is great!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Congrats crosso on your new Lila! Her soft colors look so nice on your skin tone!
> 
> Wow cdtracing! You've got some impressive pendants!
> 
> My latest DIY is a double nephrite pi pendant that I wear on a 24" chain and I'm going to make a brown leather cord necklace about the same length. The bail hole is big enough I could even double up on a chain and leather cord for a different look.


 
How cool Jade4Me!


----------



## Jade4Me

crosso said:


> Thanks, J4Me!
> I like this doubled look! - especially on a long chain. I think the leather would look really cool too for a boho kind of look. Very creative! I have a yellow one I don't like that much, but now you've given me the idea to play around with it paired with my oil green one. Hmmmmmm.


Thanks! I had decided to do this when their sizes were more different than I expected. When they arrived I liked the size of the black one for a solo pendant, but the off-white one was smaller than I expected. It did measure as advertised, so it was only my expectations that were off - not having lots of jade pi's to compare with. I also toyed with the idea of dangling them off a chain for a yin yang lariat/Y-necklace (see link below). But for me I would've preferred the white one being closer in size to the black one.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/239646184/double-turquoise-lariat-necklace?ref=market


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> How cool Jade4Me!


Thanks! What's great about DIY is I can redesign it if I tire of it or come up with an idea I like better!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Jade4Me said:


> Congrats and such a momentous jade action shot! Thanks for sharing!




Thanks!!!


----------



## zipcount

Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies!
> 
> I do think Suzanne's corner is an easy to work with seller. She took an offer from me on a bangle even though it wasn't listed as a BIN, and then when it didn't work for me, made a return easy.  Others have said when asked she'll confirm a bangle is treated or untreated.
> 
> But here is something... The bangles in the following pic are gorgy but out of my price range.. What I really want to know is where I can get a box like that!


If you search for 'bangle display case' on ebay you will find something similar.


----------



## zipcount

crosso said:


> This one seems to change more in different lighting - this pic in indoor light.


Very pretty lavender!


----------



## cdtracing

High ladies.  Had to go out of town for a couple of days so I'm playing catch up! LOL



Pinkiemom said:


> Hello everyone! Sharing my Jade beads today (the one with the red thread) and wearing it with my other bead bracelets and my red bangle made out of oak wood. Hope everyone is having a great weekend!
> View attachment 3077112



Your Jade beads are beautiful, Pinkie!!  I just love your stack.  Since I don't have any Jade bead bracelets yet, I will sometimes stack my Jade segment bracelets together or will mix them with a couple of my pearl bracelets.




Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies!
> 
> I should know better than to say I'm satisfied with my collection, because jade is a true addiction.
> 
> Here are my recent acquisitions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pin and pink necklace are not jade, but still pretty. I'll post more pics of them in the Semi-precious thread later.



WOW!  Love your new acquisitions, JKP!!  Love the color pattern of the bangle!!  I especially love the multi-color bead bracelet!  I have a vintage multi-color segment bracelet from the 70's that would look perfect with it.!  Now you're giving me ideas!!


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> Looks wild Lotslove! A very strong bangle indeed. Bet it would look great especially in the winter with thick chunky sweaters.




Thank you so [emoji257]much  it's wild but I love it goes with everything [emoji171]good ideas about the sweater thank u


----------



## cdtracing

Molly0 said:


> With all these beautiful beads I'm seeing here lately, I'm becoming "Bead Obsessed" so I added some butter Amber beads  to Jadeite for a pastel summer stack.



That's a lovely combination, Molly!!  I think the butter Amber goes so well with your Jadite.


----------



## cdtracing

crosso said:


> First pics of Lila! More to come when I have time. LOVE this new bangle! My first hinged and first grade a lavender.





crosso said:


> This one seems to change more in different lighting - this pic in indoor light.



Lila is stunning, Crosso!  What a beautiful find!  I'm still looking for my perfect hinged Jade.


----------



## cdtracing

2boys_jademommy said:


> http://m.ebay.ca/itm/381339565815?_trksid=p2056016.l4276&_mwBanner=1
> 
> What do think of this bangle Jadies? I hope the link works. I found it on Suzanne's corner. It is the second bangle on her site. I like it and the price is good but it says it is pre owned. Not sure how I feel about that. Also doesn't say if it is A grade jade untreated. I think it's pretty.



She's quite pretty.  I love the touches of green with the lavender!


----------



## cdtracing

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3079144
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my midnight [emoji312]jadeite bangle [emoji170]



I get such a powerful vibe from Midnight every time I see her!  I'm so in love with her color pattern!!


----------



## cdtracing

Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies!
> 
> I do think Suzanne's corner is an easy to work with seller. She took an offer from me on a bangle even though it wasn't listed as a BIN, and then when it didn't work for me, made a return easy.  Others have said when asked she'll confirm a bangle is treated or untreated.
> 
> But here is something... The bangles in the following pic are gorgy but out of my price range.. What I really want to know is where I can get a box like that!



I haven't bought from Suzanne's Corner, myself, so I don't have any experience with that seller.  I do go to her store & look around to see if there's something interesting.  I'm sure if you ask her, she can let you know the grade of the jade in question.

On another note, that box is perfect for keeping any kind of bangle!!  I'd like to know where to get a case like that myself!!  And those bangles are just amazing.  I especially love the one at the top & the wide one in the middle.  Love the color patterns & translucency.  But the two on the bottom are really nice ones, too!!


----------



## Lots love

cdtracing said:


> I get such a powerful vibe from Midnight every time I see her!  I'm so in love with her color pattern!!




Thank you so much for  that [emoji7] I agree with you she is very beautiful pattern colors in her [emoji173]&#65039;love wearing her do comfy she is [emoji255]


----------



## cdtracing

Jade4Me said:


> Congrats crosso on your new Lila! Her soft colors look so nice on your skin tone!
> 
> Wow cdtracing! You've got some impressive pendants!
> 
> My latest DIY is a double nephrite pi pendant that I wear on a 24" chain and I'm going to make a brown leather cord necklace about the same length. The bail hole is big enough I could even double up on a chain and leather cord for a different look.



Thanks, J4M!  I'm working on increasing my Jade collection!  

I love your DIY Pendant!!  Love the color combination; it's very modern looking!!


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi jadies!

Everyone's pics look so good!

All the love and beads inspired me to try a "family" pic of my beads. I think I only forgot one bracelet.

Pink one is rose quartz and amethyst & gold-fill bead/clasp. Dark Red one is garnet & rose quartz, 14k bead/clasp.  All others are jade.


----------



## cdtracing

Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies!
> 
> Everyone's pics look so good!
> 
> All the love and beads inspired me to try a "family" pic of my beads. I think I only forgot one bracelet.
> 
> Pink one is rose quartz and amethyst & gold-fill bead/clasp. Dark Red one is garnet & rose quartz, 14k bead/clasp.  All others are jade.



Great Googlie Wooglie!!  That's an incredible collection!!!  Eye Candy!!!


----------



## Molly0

Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies!
> 
> Everyone's pics look so good!
> 
> All the love and beads inspired me to try a "family" pic of my beads. I think I only forgot one bracelet.
> 
> Pink one is rose quartz and amethyst & gold-fill bead/clasp. Dark Red one is garnet & rose quartz, 14k bead/clasp.  All others are jade.



Thanks for sharing Junkenpo. Divine!


----------



## Trekkie

Playing the waiting game is awfully frustrating, I've been tracking the package with my new jade bangle in it and the site says it left Sydney 5 days ago!!! I'm getting super antsy because it really should have arrived by now (Sydney is only a 1.5hr drive from my place). I just want to see my new baby!!!

Oh postman! Where are you???


----------



## RedPeony

Hello ladies!

I thought it was time for a few family shots. I'm STILL waiting for my red-brown carved bangle, but here is my collection so far. 






The new carved dragon pearl bangle. It's huge, but I like it. 









Whites, greens, darks, carved, hetian and red, rose quartz, agate and my only B grade bangle (took a gamble and it tested B, sigh).


----------



## RedPeony

On the arm:


----------



## RedPeony

Jade beaded bracelets.


----------



## RedPeony

Oops I forgot to attach the correct photo of my carved bangles! Sorry!


----------



## RedPeony

Here they are. I'm so out of practice with posting here I keep making mistakes. Sorry!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo & Red Peony between the two you can open your own jade store  You both have sooooooo may beautiful pieces wow!!


----------



## annetok

Tonight, amber accompanies Purr.


----------



## cdtracing

2boys_jademommy said:


> Junkenpo & Red Peony between the two you can open your own jade store  You both have sooooooo may beautiful pieces wow!!



+1!!!  Jademommy, I was just thinking the same thing!!   Those are two incredible Jade colletions!!!  :greengrin: I'm green with envy!!


----------



## crosso

So much GORGEOUS jade, Red and JKP!!
Red, love your new dragon bangle - and all your carved bangles (you know I have a weakness for them! &#128540 Nice to see them all again!
JKP, all those beads look good enough to eat! The long, little multi-colored beads are my absolute fav, though they are all lovely!
Thanks for sharing, it's nice to log on to see such nice pics&#9786;


----------



## aigen22

Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies!
> 
> I should know better than to say I'm satisfied with my collection, because jade is a true addiction.
> 
> Here are my recent acquisitions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pin and pink necklace are not jade, but still pretty. I'll post more pics of them in the Semi-precious thread later.


congrats on your new finds, very lovely colors...



Molly0 said:


> With all these beautiful beads I'm seeing here lately, I'm becoming "Bead Obsessed" so I added some butter Amber beads  to Jadeite for a pastel summer stack.


I don't have beads myself too, congrats on your new addition. I have to start looking for mine, too many things to add and so little money, heheh


----------



## aigen22

2boys_jademommy said:


> http://m.ebay.ca/itm/381339565815?_trksid=p2056016.l4276&_mwBanner=1
> 
> What do think of this bangle Jadies? I hope the link works. I found it on Suzanne's corner. It is the second bangle on her site. I like it and the price is good but it says it is pre owned. Not sure how I feel about that. Also doesn't say if it is A grade jade untreated. I think it's pretty.


I like the colors, It says 40 yrs old piece, If it is an antique piece, I don't mind it.


----------



## aigen22

ixorajade said:


> oh my..this is a box of dreams....dream bangles! !



+1


----------



## aigen22

crosso said:


> First pics of Lila! More to come when I have time. LOVE this new bangle! My first hinged and first grade a lavender.



crosso, congrats on that lovely bangle. I love it.


----------



## aigen22

zipcount said:


> If you search for 'bangle display case' on ebay you will find something similar.



thanks for that zipcount, I think one this now.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

aigen22 said:


> I like the colors, It says 40 yrs old piece, If it is an antique piece, I don't mind it.



Hi Aigen I emailed suzanne and she just emailed me back to say it is A grade untreated jade. Now I think I need to double check my bangle size because this one is 51mm and I'm not sure of my size. I also need to decide if the fact that it is pre owned is an issue with me


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Aigen I emailed suzanne and she just emailed me back to say it is A grade untreated jade. Now I think I need to double check my bangle size because this one is 51mm and I'm not sure of my size. I also need to decide if the fact that it is pre owned is an issue with me



Wow, that's terrific! Great price - it looks like a very pretty bangle!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Wow, that's terrific! Great price - it looks like a very pretty bangle!



Thank you Crosso - I mean I guess one can never really know unless you get it tested but I've heard good things about her. I'm thinking about it.  &#128522;


----------



## aigen22

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Aigen I emailed suzanne and she just emailed me back to say it is A grade untreated jade. Now I think I need to double check my bangle size because this one is 51mm and I'm not sure of my size. I also need to decide if the fact that it is pre owned is an issue with me





crosso said:


> Wow, that's terrific! Great price - it looks like a very pretty bangle!



yup just like crosso said, if it is grade A, that is really great for the price and beautiful colors, now measure your palm, so you'll know it will fit. What I tried is I go ahead and went measure my gold bangles, and then went a little less since jade bangles slide in your hands better than a regular gold bangles.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

aigen22 said:


> yup just like crosso said, if it is grade A, that is really great for the price and beautiful colors, now measure your palm, so you'll know it will fit. What I tried is I go ahead and went measure my gold bangles, and then went a little less since jade bangles slide in your hands better than a regular gold bangles.



Great tip Aigen! I just measured my bangles and they range from approx 49 - 52mm so the 51 should be fine.


----------



## aigen22

2boys_jademommy said:


> Great tip Aigen! I just measured my bangles and they range from approx 49 - 52mm so the 51 should be fine.




Yeah if that's the range, the bangle should fit you right in. Now you have to think if you're alright with preowned or not, good luck deciding...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

aigen22 said:


> Yeah if that's the range, the bangle should fit you right in. Now you have to think if you're alright with preowned or not, good luck deciding...


 Thanks again Aigen &#128522;


----------



## aigen22

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thanks again Aigen &#128522;


you're very welcome.


----------



## aigen22

what do you gals think about this one? I wish it would have been thinner though.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/111725606484?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#viTabs_0


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thank you Crosso - I mean I guess one can never really know unless you get it tested but I've heard good things about her. I'm thinking about it.  &#128522;



She is a sweet lady and honest. I've gotten several beautiful bangles ftom her and everything tested out with the right SG and is grade A. Everything in the following pics was from Suzanne!


----------



## crosso

aigen22 said:


> what do you gals think about this one? I wish it would have been thinner though.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111725606484?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#viTabs_0



Pretty!


----------



## aigen22

crosso said:


> She is a sweet lady and honest. I've gotten several beautiful bangles ftom her and everything tested out with the right SG and is grade A. Everything in the following pics was from Suzanne!




Oh wow crosso, that's a lot of great pieces... Like the pendant and the bangle that is yellow, really looking for a yellow bangle.


----------



## crosso

aigen22 said:


> Oh wow crosso, that's a lot of great pieces... Like the pendant, is it yellow?



Thanks aigen! Red Peony also bought a few carved bangles from her - I think between the two of us, we bought a good portion of her carved ones, lol! Yes, the pendant is yellow, fading to a translucent yellow/white at the bottom. Here's another pic of it. I was thrilled with how well it matched my yellow spot bangle!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> She is a sweet lady and honest. I've gotten several beautiful bangles ftom her and everything tested out with the right SG and is grade A. Everything in the following pics was from Suzanne!



Those are all beautiful Crosso! I like all your our purchases but especially your light green bangle with the orange bits and your carved lavender bangle. 
She did seem very nice and good to know you and others have bought from her and were happy with your purchases


----------



## crosso

Aigen, if I see a yellow bangle, will let you know! For some reason they are not that common (?)


----------



## aigen22

crosso said:


> Thanks aigen! Red Peony also bought a few carved bangles from her - I think between the two of us, we bought a good portion of her carved ones, lol! Yes, the pendant is yellow, fading to a translucent yellow/white at the bottom. Here's another pic of it. I was thrilled with how well it matched my yellow spot bangle!



I even thought you bought it as set, they matched pretty well, I am jelly... All the ones I have seen now are combi of red and yellow but I really want a yellow pendant or a bangle...


----------



## aigen22

crosso said:


> Aigen, if I see a yellow bangle, will let you know! For some reason they are not that common (?)




Yay, thanks crosso, I would greatly appreciate if you do...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

aigen22 said:


> what do you gals think about this one? I wish it would have been thinner though.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111725606484?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#viTabs_0



Hi Aigen it's nice It's a very reasonable price and I like the colour variation on it. Also looks like a fall/ winter bangle to me.
When you say you wih it were thinner you mean the thickness of the bangle or the height of the bangle (dome) ..., I think the proportions look good. For me although I like the thicker bangles on others they do not suit me. Are you considering this bangle?


----------



## aigen22

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Aigen it's nice It's a very reasonable price and I like the colour variation on it. Also looks like a fall/ winter bangle to me.
> 
> When you say you wih it were thinner you mean the thickness of the bangle or the height of the bangle (dome) ..., I think the proportions look good. For me although I like the thicker bangles on others they do not suit me. Are you considering this bangle?




Thought so too, I like the colors. I mean thinner thickness, I already have a thick Bali so want a thinner thickness this time. 
I am thinking of bidding, not 100% sure yet...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

aigen22 said:


> Thought so too, I like the colors. I mean thinner thickness, I already have a thick Bali so want a thinner thickness this time.
> I am thinking of bidding, not 100% sure yet...


 I see. It's is however a different colour green from Bali and also if I remember correctly Bali is more of the translucent type jade and this one is slightly more opaque. Decisions &#128521;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Question for you Jadies... Do you mind fly wings and or the broken ice look on jade? Personally I don't mind. I've read that the fine grain jade is more desirable though.


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> Question for you Jadies... Do you mind fly wings and or the broken ice look on jade? Personally I don't mind. I've read that the fine grain jade is more desirable though.



I like both! Fine grained and translucent is more desirable overall to most people, but in some jade I think a coarser grain gives it an interesting earthy look that is very attractive, for example, I like it in this carved bangle. 
A word of warning though - if you see jadeite with fly wings that is also quite translucent, it is probably grade b. Fly wings tend to be found in coarser textured, more opaque jade. When I bought this 'imperial' green one in Chinatown  (before I educated myself much about jade), I was excited to see the fly wings in it because I knew that meant it was real jade, but I did not know about polymer impregnation and how, while it smooths out the texture and makes it more translucent, it does not completely eradicate a jades coarse texture. Oh well, a learning experience and I still enjoy this bangle even knowing it is a grade b. I could never afford a grade a one this color and translucency!


----------



## aigen22

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thanks again Aigen &#128522;





2boys_jademommy said:


> I see. It's is however a different colour green from Bali and also if I remember correctly Bali is more of the translucent type jade and this one is slightly more opaque. Decisions &#128521;


Oh I didn't think about it that way, you do have a point. 



2boys_jademommy said:


> Question for you Jadies... Do you mind fly wings and or the broken ice look on jade? Personally I don't mind. I've read that the fine grain jade is more desirable though.


I don't mind either way too, as long as I like it and it fits my budget, either way, heheh


----------



## aigen22

Okay so ladies, you already know I am looking for a yellow jade bangle, I found 2 but I am leaning on the 1st one, what do you think? Too cheap though, asked the seller and she said it is undye and untreated but who knows
https://www.etsy.com/listing/233207404/61mm-pretty-natural-white-and-yellow

then this one, it's just too yellow? If it makes sense.
https://www.etsy.com/listing/222361701/antique-chinese-yellow-jade-bangle


----------



## aigen22

Found this one too in my collection, what do you think of the color?


----------



## crosso

aigen22 said:


> Okay so ladies, you already know I am looking for a yellow jade bangle, I found 2 but I am leaning on the 1st one, what do you think? Too cheap though, asked the seller and she said it is undye and untreated but who knows
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/233207404/61mm-pretty-natural-white-and-yellow
> 
> then this one, it's just too yellow? If it makes sense.
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/222361701/antique-chinese-yellow-jade-bangle



No to the first one, probably an agate. Bought a bangle from these folks last year. Labeled jade, was calcite. They are an older retired couple and do not know jade. I have seen all kinds of things labeled jade in their shop, which were quite clearly not.
The second may be really nice, but as always, ask as to treatment. I like the look of it. Often yellows do photograph more intensely than they really are in person.


----------



## crosso

aigen22 said:


> View attachment 3081600
> 
> View attachment 3081601
> 
> View attachment 3081609
> 
> Found this one too in my collection, what do you think of the color?



Gorgeous, aigen! That is a rich looking green!


----------



## aigen22

crosso said:


> No to the first one, probably an agate. Bought a bangle from these folks last year. Labeled jade, was calcite. They are an older retired couple and do not know jade. I have seen all kinds of things labeled jade in their shop, which were quite clearly not.
> The second may be really nice, but as always, ask as to treatment. I like the look of it. Often yellows do photograph more intensely than they really are in person.




Thought so, the price was just too cheap. I emailed the seller on the second one, he/she said not sure what a grade a means but the bangle is definitely un dye and untreated, will sleep over then I will email the seller tomorrow since he/she offered me a great price for it.


----------



## aigen22

crosso said:


> Gorgeous, aigen! That is a rich looking green!




Thanks crosso, glad I have you gals to help me and point me to the right direction.
Yeah, very green when you look at it but I didn't know it is very translucent to light, just did the experiment tonight. Not sure what grade it is though. I will try to bring my collection to a gemologist and will see if they r all grade a. Fingers crossed


----------



## Jade4Me

aigen22 said:


> Thought so, the price was just too cheap. I emailed the seller on the second one, he/she said not sure what a grade a means but the bangle is definitely un dye and untreated, will sleep over then I will email the seller tomorrow since he/she offered me a great price for it.



I'm not sure the second one is jadeite or nephrite, the only 2 stones considered as real jade. There are beautiful untreated stones called jade, but are not real jade such as serpentine, calcite, chalcedony, carnelian, agate, etc.

Can they get it certified for you? I'm guessing the cost for certification from a reputable lab is cheaper in Thailand.


----------



## fanofjadeite

aigen22 said:


> Okay so ladies, you already know I am looking for a yellow jade bangle, I found 2 but I am leaning on the 1st one, what do you think? Too cheap though, asked the seller and she said it is undye and untreated but who knows
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/233207404/61mm-pretty-natural-white-and-yellow
> 
> then this one, it's just too yellow? If it makes sense.
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/222361701/antique-chinese-yellow-jade-bangle


aigen, both bangles DO NOT look like real jade to me.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> I like both! Fine grained and translucent is more desirable overall to most people, but in some jade I think a coarser grain gives it an interesting earthy look that is very attractive, for example, I like it in this carved bangle.
> A word of warning though - if you see jadeite with fly wings that is also quite translucent, it is probably grade b. Fly wings tend to be found in coarser textured, more opaque jade. When I bought this 'imperial' green one in Chinatown (before I educated myself much about jade), I was excited to see the fly wings in it because I knew that meant it was real jade, but I did not know about polymer impregnation and how, while it smooths out the texture and makes it more translucent, it does not completely eradicate a jades coarse texture. Oh well, a learning experience and I still enjoy this bangle even knowing it is a grade b. I could never afford a grade a one this color and translucency!


 
I agree fine grained is best but sometimes the grainy texture makes it so interesting and alive. 
Thanks Crosso for the caution re fly wings in B grade jade. I appreciate your and other's knowledge as I am trying to learn as much as I can. It's fascinating to me.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

aigen22 said:


> Okay so ladies, you already know I am looking for a yellow jade bangle, I found 2 but I am leaning on the 1st one, what do you think? Too cheap though, asked the seller and she said it is undye and untreated but who knows
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/233207404/61mm-pretty-natural-white-and-yellow
> 
> then this one, it's just too yellow? If it makes sense.
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/222361701/antique-chinese-yellow-jade-bangle[/QUOTE]
> 
> I like the first one better too - so buttery looking


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

aigen22 said:


> Thought so, the price was just too cheap. I emailed the seller on the second one, he/she said not sure what a grade a means but the bangle is definitely un dye and untreated, will sleep over then I will email the seller tomorrow since he/she offered me a great price for it.


 
Aigen I should clarify that I like the first one better in terms of colour but to be honest I do not think it is jade. It is a pretty stone but I doubt it is jade.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Gorgeous, aigen! That is a rich looking green!


 
Hey Crosso I sent you a message - hope you don't mind...


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hey Crosso I sent you a message - hope you don't mind...


Hi jademommy!  I don't mind at all, but I do not see it and my inbox is not full (?)


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Hi jademommy!  I don't mind at all, but I do not see it and my inbox is not full (?)



Okay I just tried again...


----------



## Molly0

Did anyone notice the necklace that Julie Chen was wearing today on "The Talk"?
Wowza!    Think it was jade?


----------



## aigen22

Yay came home with these...


----------



## crosso

aigen22 said:


> Yay came home with these...
> View attachment 3082596
> 
> View attachment 3082602
> 
> View attachment 3082603



NICE! That's an extremely cool dragon pendant! And the bangle color blends very well with the,green side of your carved one I think,  doesn't it? Congrats!


----------



## crosso

Wearing my new rose quartz bangle with my jade phoenix ring, Kwan yin pendant and Snow White bangle today! Gave myself a little bruise getting it on, but love it with the white jade.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

aigen22 said:


> Yay came home with these...
> View attachment 3082596
> 
> View attachment 3082602
> 
> View attachment 3082603



Very nice Aigen!!! That bangle looks like it would be a chameleon under different lighting becaue in the fort pic it looks like granite grey and in the second there is more green in it...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Wearing my new rose quartz bangle with my jade phoenix ring, Kwan yin pendant and Snow White bangle today! Gave myself a little bruise getting it on, but love it with the white jade.



I love how you put it all together Crosso. 
That Phoenix ring is very sweet  and so is the candy floss bangle


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Here is a picture of my jade ring. My dad gave it to me. I had it reset but actually it is still quite masculine looking It's a bright green jade which I love. The translucence does not show through as much as it does on a bangle. I don't wear this too often but I do love it


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3082632
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of my jade ring. My dad gave it to me. I had it reset but actually it is still quite masculine looking It's a bright green jade which I love. The translucence does not show through as much as it does on a bangle. I don't wear this too often but I do love it



Gorgy, jademommy! Love that bright green and it does not look masculine on your hand to me, it looks very modern.


----------



## crosso

This pics for you, Tea! An arnful of pastel yumminess: lavender jadeite,  blue calcite,  orange calcite,  jadeite,  rose quartz, jadeite.&#128513;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Thank you Crosso &#128512;


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thank you Crosso &#128512;



And thank you too!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> This pics for you, Tea! An arnful of pastel yumminess: lavender jadeite,  blue calcite,  orange calcite,  jadeite,  rose quartz, jadeite.&#128513;



Candy and sorbet  - what a delightful collection of yummy bangles! What's your favourite?


----------



## annetok

crosso said:


> This pics for you, Tea! An arnful of pastel yumminess: lavender jadeite,  blue calcite,  orange calcite,  jadeite,  rose quartz, jadeite.&#128513;



What a wonderful array of colors


----------



## zipcount

Got these little siberian white beads in the mail today.  Wearing them with my diamond pendant together.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

zipcount said:


> Got these little siberian white beads in the mail today.  Wearing them with my diamond pendant together.[/
> 
> Cute and fashionable &#128521;


----------



## aigen22

crosso said:


> NICE! That's an extremely cool dragon pendant! And the bangle color blends very well with the,green side of your carved one I think,  doesn't it? Congrats!


thanks crosso, really like the pendant, heavy though. Yeah the bangle really does blends well, just like what 2boys_jademommy said, it does changes it's colors depending on lighting, loving it.



crosso said:


> Wearing my new rose quartz bangle with my jade phoenix ring, Kwan yin pendant and Snow White bangle today! Gave myself a little bruise getting it on, but love it with the white jade.


oh wow very lovely pieces, the rose quarts is very pretty too.



2boys_jademommy said:


> Very nice Aigen!!! That bangle looks like it would be a chameleon under different lighting becaue in the fort pic it looks like granite grey and in the second there is more green in it...


I didn't notice til you mentioned, yeah if it is by itself it is grayish black but then when it is with other lighting and background, it does changes.
I will try to put it with other colors and I'll see if it does really changes.


----------



## aigen22

crosso said:


> This pics for you, Tea! An arnful of pastel yumminess: lavender jadeite,  blue calcite,  orange calcite,  jadeite,  rose quartz, jadeite.&#128513;


holy molly, those are beautiful colors, my personal fave is your lavender hinged bangle


----------



## aigen22

zipcount said:


> Got these little siberian white beads in the mail today.  Wearing them with my diamond pendant together.


congrats, it's simple yet you made it classic with your diamond pendant, very creative zipcount.


----------



## zipcount

Thank you 2boys and aigen.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

aigen22 said:


> holy molly, those are beautiful colors, my personal fave is your lavender hinged bangle



That's my favourie one of the bunch too And the green bangle with the orange bits is a close
second All gorgeous.


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> That's my favourie one of the bunch too And the green bangle with the orange bits is a close
> second All gorgeous.



Thanks aigen and Jademommy!  I love the lavender too, and the rose quartz because I searched for them for so long. I also love Koi Kiss, the minty/aqua one with orange spots . . And the white with the yellow spot . . . And some of my carved ones I really love, too! Lol, I can't pick a favorite!  It depends on the day. That's why I have so many I guess,  I love jade and other pretty stones in all colors and textures!


----------



## teagansmum

crosso said:


> This pics for you, Tea! An arnful of pastel yumminess: lavender jadeite,  blue calcite,  orange calcite,  jadeite,  rose quartz, jadeite.&#128513;



Oh my gosh!!!! I could frame that photo and stare at it all day!!


----------



## teagansmum

zipcount said:


> Got these little siberian white beads in the mail today.  Wearing them with my diamond pendant together.



Simplicity at it's best! I love how the beads add to the diamond so beautifully.


----------



## teagansmum

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3082632
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of my jade ring. My dad gave it to me. I had it reset but actually it is still quite masculine looking It's a bright green jade which I love. The translucence does not show through as much as it does on a bangle. I don't wear this too often but I do love it



You're ring doesn't look masculine to me at all. I love how the jade stone looks milky with the darker green going flowing through.


----------



## fanofjadeite

crosso said:


> Wearing my new rose quartz bangle with my jade phoenix ring, Kwan yin pendant and Snow White bangle today! Gave myself a little bruise getting it on, but love it with the white jade.


congrats, crosso! the rose quartz looks very good with the ring. pretty combo!


----------



## fanofjadeite

crosso said:


> This pics for you, Tea! An arnful of pastel yumminess: lavender jadeite,  blue calcite,  orange calcite,  jadeite,  rose quartz, jadeite.&#128513;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> You're ring doesn't look masculine to me at all. I love how the jade stone looks milky with the darker green going flowing through.


 
Thanks Teagansmum


----------



## aigen22

My stack going to work today.


----------



## crosso

aigen22 said:


> My stack going to work today.
> View attachment 3083067
> 
> View attachment 3083068



Great combo!! You look very stylish! &#128512;


----------



## crosso

Thanks Fan and Tea! 
Tea, time for some pics from you again!&#128521;


----------



## crosso

zipcount said:


> Got these little siberian white beads in the mail today.  Wearing them with my diamond pendant together.



Zipcount,  sorry I missed you yesterday - these little beads are so elegant with your diamond! &#128077;Yes!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

aigen22 said:


> My stack going to work today.
> View attachment 3083067
> 
> View attachment 3083068


 

Gorgeous Aigen ! I can't stack jade...the sound of clanging bothers me lol! Looks great though and see, your new bangle looks like a granite grey to me in these photos


----------



## teagansmum

aigen22 said:


> My stack going to work today.
> View attachment 3083067
> 
> View attachment 3083068



These are wickedly beautiful together!! So glossy!


----------



## aigen22

crosso said:


> Great combo!! You look very stylish! &#128512;


thanks crosso



2boys_jademommy said:


> Gorgeous Aigen ! I can't stack jade...the sound of clanging bothers me lol! Looks great though and see, your new bangle looks like a granite grey to me in these photos


I am trying to be brave, that's why I make sure they are full when I do stacking, less movements mean less banging.



teagansmum said:


> These are wickedly beautiful together!! So glossy!


thanks tea


----------



## crytsalline

Some time in the sunshine


----------



## cdtracing

aigen22 said:


> Yay came home with these...
> View attachment 3082596
> 
> View attachment 3082602
> 
> View attachment 3082603



Yay!!  Aigen, you have some real lovelies!!  Your dragon pendant is awesome!!!!


----------



## cdtracing

crosso said:


> Wearing my new rose quartz bangle with my jade phoenix ring, Kwan yin pendant and Snow White bangle today! Gave myself a little bruise getting it on, but love it with the white jade.



Beautiful, Crosso!!  I love that phoenix ring!!  Pink & white are a wonderful cool color combination!


----------



## cdtracing

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3082632
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of my jade ring. My dad gave it to me. I had it reset but actually it is still quite masculine looking It's a bright green jade which I love. The translucence does not show through as much as it does on a bangle. I don't wear this too often but I do love it



That's a beautiful ring, 2 boys!!  I don't think it looks masculine at all.  I think it looks very updated & modern.


----------



## cdtracing

crosso said:


> This pics for you, Tea! An arnful of pastel yumminess: lavender jadeite,  blue calcite,  orange calcite,  jadeite,  rose quartz, jadeite.&#128513;



Beautiful pastels, Crosso.  I love the hinged lavender bangle!


----------



## cdtracing

zipcount said:


> Got these little siberian white beads in the mail today.  Wearing them with my diamond pendant together.



That's a great idea on how to wear them!


----------



## cdtracing

aigen22 said:


> My stack going to work today.
> View attachment 3083067
> 
> View attachment 3083068



Fantastic!!  I love the combo with the green in the middle.  Perfect framing!!


----------



## cdtracing

crytsalline said:


> Some time in the sunshine



What beauties you have.  The white one with the lavender spot looks mystical!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crytsalline said:


> Some time in the sunshine


  Crystalline you have a lovely collection of bangles I also like your pendant &#128522;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Good morning Jadies I ordered that lavender princess bangle from Suzanne's Corner! I'm so excited - it should arrive 4-6 days from now. I have read so many good things about her and while I have not received my jade yet I can definitely say she is very easy to work with and responds to all emails. She made me feel comfortable and gave me a discount
I will post pictures when I receive it
Also wanted to thank Crosso for sharing her experience with buying from Suzanne and for showing the beautiful bangles you've purchased from her in the past &#128522;


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> Good morning Jadies I ordered that lavender princess bangle from Suzanne's Corner! I'm so excited - it should arrive 4-6 days from now. I have read so many good things about her and while I have not received my jade yet I can definitely say she is very easy to work with and responds to all emails. She made me feel comfortable and gave me a discount
> I will post pictures when I receive it
> Also wanted to thank Crosso for sharing her experience with buying from Suzanne and for showing the beautiful bangles you've purchased from her in the past &#128522;



Can't wait to see it, jademommy! Happy if I helped and hope it's all you are hoping for!


----------



## cdtracing

2boys_jademommy said:


> Good morning Jadies I ordered that lavender princess bangle from Suzanne's Corner! I'm so excited - it should arrive 4-6 days from now. I have read so many good things about her and while I have not received my jade yet I can definitely say she is very easy to work with and responds to all emails. She made me feel comfortable and gave me a discount
> I will post pictures when I receive it
> Also wanted to thank Crosso for sharing her experience with buying from Suzanne and for showing the beautiful bangles you've purchased from her in the past &#128522;



Congratulations!!  Can't wait to see mod shots of her when she arrives!!


----------



## annetok

crytsalline said:


> Some time in the sunshine



Ooh what mystical looking gems


----------



## Jeanek

Hi ladies! I've been reading your jade threads the last couple of days and and been admiring your lovely pieces!! I want to dip my toes in and get my first Jade bangle! But would love your advice if possible!?

I don't have paypal any longer, so etsy is out? I do have eBay, but havent used my acct in like 15 yrs haha!!
 So I've found a seller on Amazon. Does parma77 look reputable? Or has anyone bought anything from them? The other problem is my wrists are tiny. I have 5.5 inch wrists, and they're the only ones I can find with small enough bangles. Thank you thank you for your help! 

Link of seller I'm wondering about: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...ue&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_1&smid=A1G0LBT36BZUDT


----------



## Lots love

Jeanek said:


> Hi ladies! I've been reading your jade threads the last couple of days and and been admiring your lovely pieces!! I want to dip my toes in and get my first Jade bangle! But would love your advice if possible!?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have paypal any longer, so etsy is out? I do have eBay, but havent used my acct in like 15 yrs haha!!
> 
> So I've found a seller on Amazon. Does parma77 look reputable? Or has anyone bought anything from them? The other problem is my wrists are tiny. I have 5.5 inch wrists, and they're the only ones I can find with small enough bangles. Thank you thank you for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> Link of seller I'm wondering about: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...ue&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_1&smid=A1G0LBT36BZUDT




That's is fake and its dyed I wouldn't buy it if I was u the dye comes off and goes in your skin can make u sick go to desired treasures has real Jade Sophia is very nice person to deal with


----------



## Jeanek

Lots love said:


> That's is fake and its dyed I wouldn't buy it if I was u the dye comes off and goes in your skin can make u sick go to desired treasure es has real Jade Sophia is very nice person to deal with



Wow. So so glad I asked. Thank you!!!


----------



## Junkenpo

Jeanek said:


> I don't have paypal any longer, so etsy is out? I do have eBay, but havent used my acct in like 15 yrs haha!!
> So I've found a seller on Amazon. Does parma77 look reputable? Or has anyone bought anything from them? The other problem is my wrists are tiny. I have 5.5 inch wrists, and they're the only ones I can find with small enough bangles. Thank you thank you for your help!
> 
> Link of seller I'm wondering about: [/url]



When the colors are bright like that and the price is very low, the chance it is treated is high. Like lots love mentioned, dyes, polymers, bleaching, most likely.

If you are located looking for smaller sizes, it might be worth it to check out & contact Ultimate Jadeite on etsy or ebay. She has customers who don't use either platforms and probably could work out something with you.


----------



## zipcount

Jeanek said:


> Hi ladies! I've been reading your jade threads the last couple of days and and been admiring your lovely pieces!! I want to dip my toes in and get my first Jade bangle! But would love your advice if possible!?
> 
> I don't have paypal any longer, so etsy is out? I do have eBay, but havent used my acct in like 15 yrs haha!!
> So I've found a seller on Amazon. Does parma77 look reputable? Or has anyone bought anything from them? The other problem is my wrists are tiny. I have 5.5 inch wrists, and they're the only ones I can find with small enough bangles. Thank you thank you for your help!
> 
> Link of seller I'm wondering about: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...ue&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_1&smid=A1G0LBT36BZUDT


Jeanek, that bangle is dyed.  There is a seller on Etsy workingforanangel who doesn't take Paypal (I wish she did), and several of us have had good experiences with her.


----------



## Jeanek

Thank you so much you guys for steering me away from wasting my money. I'm so glad I asked! I had no idea I could buy on etsy with just cc. I still have PayPal hooked to an old email address to an old closed bank acct but I have no desire to open up something I'd never use again.  so excited! 

Runs to etsy...


----------



## Trekkie

Hey jade lovers!

My new bangle arrived yesterday from Suzanne Corner, and I'm super pleased with it. She's a creamy colour and that green spot turned out to be just as intense as in the eBay pictures. 

I gave the silver sections a huge polish this morning, removing what was likely years of tarnish and exposing the lovely silver, which I think softens the overall effect of the bangle, I'm in love! I also gave the Jade itself a nice rub down with olive oil. 

Also found out that 54 is pretty close to my smallest possible bangle size, had to use soap to get this one on. 

So without further ado, here she is. Now I just need a name.


----------



## zipcount

Trekkie said:


> Hey jade lovers!
> 
> My new bangle arrived yesterday from Suzanne Corner, and I'm super pleased with it. She's a creamy colour and that green spot turned out to be just as intense as in the eBay pictures.
> 
> I gave the silver sections a huge polish this morning, removing what was likely years of tarnish and exposing the lovely silver, which I think softens the overall effect of the bangle, I'm in love! I also gave the Jade itself a nice rub down with olive oil.
> 
> Also found out that 54 is pretty close to my smallest possible bangle size, had to use soap to get this one on.
> 
> So without further ado, here she is. Now I just need a name.
> 
> View attachment 3087344
> 
> View attachment 3087345


Congrats, she's yummy looking, like salted caramel ice cream with a piece of mint leaf.


----------



## Trekkie

zipcount said:


> Congrats, she's yummy looking, like salted caramel ice cream with a piece of mint leaf.



Haha this made me feel hungry! 

I'm wondering about the possibility of trying to get the edges of the silver flattened down a little so the bangle is more smooth. Thoughts?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Trekkie said:


> Hey jade lovers!
> 
> My new bangle arrived yesterday from Suzanne Corner, and I'm super pleased with it. She's a creamy colour and that green spot turned out to be just as intense as in the eBay pictures.
> 
> I gave the silver sections a huge polish this morning, removing what was likely years of tarnish and exposing the lovely silver, which I think softens the overall effect of the bangle, I'm in love! I also gave the Jade itself a nice rub down with olive oil.
> 
> Also found out that 54 is pretty close to my smallest possible bangle size, had to use soap to get this one on.
> 
> So without further ado, here she is. Now I just need a name.
> 
> View attachment 3087344
> 
> View attachment 3087345



Very nice Trekkie! I'm glad you are happy with your purchase - I'm waiting in a bangle from suzannes corner too 
I love the spots of bright green on your bangle. 
As for how to flatten the silver hinges I'm not sure but I would take it to a jewleller.


----------



## cdtracing

Great Bangle, Trekkie!!  She's lovely!  I think your jeweler should be able to smooth out the silver for you.


----------



## crytsalline

Anyone find out why Suzanne's corner no longer says A jadeite in descriptions?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crytsalline said:


> Anyone find out why Suzanne's corner no longer says A jadeite in descriptions?


 Hi Chrystalline - it does say A jadeite.... When you click on a bangle go to description I think. Many only say jade but some do say A jadiete. Also if you email and ask her any question she will answer fairly quickly


----------



## RedPeony

My red brown carved bangle finally arrived from Canada!


----------



## Jade4Me

Congrats on everyone's new jade! Been traveling with Zelena (my most bright green BC nephrite) and a couple others. Will try to catch up when I'm back.


----------



## annetok

Trekkie said:


> Hey jade lovers!
> 
> My new bangle arrived yesterday from Suzanne Corner, and I'm super pleased with it. She's a creamy colour and that green spot turned out to be just as intense as in the eBay pictures.
> 
> I gave the silver sections a huge polish this morning, removing what was likely years of tarnish and exposing the lovely silver, which I think softens the overall effect of the bangle, I'm in love! I also gave the Jade itself a nice rub down with olive oil.
> 
> Also found out that 54 is pretty close to my smallest possible bangle size, had to use soap to get this one on.
> 
> So without further ado, here she is. Now I just need a name.
> 
> View attachment 3087344
> 
> View attachment 3087345



She looks like a cute one! Banana?? Sorry, thought of that name immediately


----------



## blueberryjam

Jeanek said:


> Thank you so much you guys for steering me away from wasting my money. I'm so glad I asked! I had no idea I could buy on etsy with just cc. I still have PayPal hooked to an old email address to an old closed bank acct but I have no desire to open up something I'd never use again.  so excited!
> 
> Runs to etsy...



At Etsy, you can pay either via direct checkout with your credit card or choose the PayPal option - where you can actually pay using a credit card with no PayPal account required. HTH!


----------



## zipcount

My carved bangle finally arrived after the post office lost it.  It is smaller than what I had wished for.  I won't be able to take it off if I put it on and I don't want it to be my 24/7 bangle because of the stone line and raised carvings.  So for now, just pictures, no mod shots.  The picture came out blueish, but it's acutely more green.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

RedPeony said:


> My red brown carved bangle finally arrived from Canada!
> 
> View attachment 3087804
> View attachment 3087805
> View attachment 3087806
> View attachment 3087807


 
So pretty RedPeony! Where in Canada did you order this from?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Congrats on everyone's new jade! Been traveling with Zelena (my most bright green BC nephrite) and a couple others. Will try to catch up when I'm back.


 
Shiny green beauty  Hope you are enjoing your travels with Zelena!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

zipcount said:


> My carved bangle finally arrived after the post office lost it. It is smaller than what I had wished for. I won't be able to take it off if I put it on and I don't want it to be my 24/7 bangle because of the stone line and raised carvings. So for now, just pictures, no mod shots. The picture came out blueish, but it's acutely more green.


 
Wow Zipcount it's breathtaking! 
Are you sure you wouldn't be able to remove...if you can put it on it can be taken off. Having said that it may be very painful. May I ask what size it is?


----------



## fanofjadeite

zipcount said:


> My carved bangle finally arrived after the post office lost it.  It is smaller than what I had wished for.  I won't be able to take it off if I put it on and I don't want it to be my 24/7 bangle because of the stone line and raised carvings.  So for now, just pictures, no mod shots.  The picture came out blueish, but it's acutely more green.


so pretty, zip! i wouldnt mind wearing her 24/7 if she was mine


----------



## zipcount

2boys_jademommy said:


> Wow Zipcount it's breathtaking!
> Are you sure you wouldn't be able to remove...if you can put it on it can be taken off. Having said that it may be very painful. May I ask what size it is?


Thank you!  She's 54mm and my forever bangle is 53mm.  I thought it would be easier to put her on but I can't when I tried this morning but I was rushing out the door.


----------



## zipcount

fanofjadeite said:


> so pretty, zip! i wouldnt mind wearing her 24/7 if she was mine


Thank you Fano!


----------



## Molly0

Congrats everyone on your new bangles !  Enjoy & wear in good health!


----------



## cdtracing

OMG!  Ladies, I'm loving all your new bangles!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

zipcount said:


> Thank you! She's 54mm and my forever bangle is 53mm. I thought it would be easier to put her on but I can't when I tried this morning but I was rushing out the door.


 
Hmmm, maybe try again when you have more time in the morning. Run your hand under cold water and use soap to try to get it in. Some bangles are more difficult to get in then others but hopefully you can wear it. She's too pretty to be sitting in a jewellery box


----------



## Junkenpo

zipcount said:


> My carved bangle finally arrived after the post office lost it.  It is smaller than what I had wished for.  I won't be able to take it off if I put it on and I don't want it to be my 24/7 bangle because of the stone line and raised carvings.  So for now, just pictures, no mod shots.  The picture came out blueish, but it's acutely more green.



Wow! Gorgeous!  I had trouble getting my black carved off the other night before bed. I was going to swap out for a new stack. Even with lotion it got hung up on my knuckles. So left it on another day, drank more water and took it off in the shower with conditioner and I was able to wiggle free. 

Some days the heat just swells up every thing.

Are you keeping it?


----------



## Jade4Me

zipcount said:


> Got these little siberian white beads in the mail today.  Wearing them with my diamond pendant together.



I love the simple elegance of these beads! Are they from Allan?

Your new carved bangle is sublime! The flat inside edge is harder to put on than one with a slight curve. Try hair conditioner on a very wet hand.


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3082632
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of my jade ring. My dad gave it to me. I had it reset but actually it is still quite masculine looking It's a bright green jade which I love. The translucence does not show through as much as it does on a bangle. I don't wear this too often but I do love it



I love the modern design and such a nice green!


----------



## Jade4Me

Trekkie said:


> Haha this made me feel hungry!
> 
> I'm wondering about the possibility of trying to get the edges of the silver flattened down a little so the bangle is more smooth. Thoughts?


Love it! Just make sure a jeweler knows better to not damage the jade. Custard came to my mind...


----------



## zipcount

Thank you ladies for your advice.  I will try again tonight and if I can't get it off it will just be my permanent bangle #2.  But I do worry about the jewelers epoxy get washed off if I wear her 24/7.  She has two stone lines that were repaired with epoxy.


----------



## RedPeony

2boys_jademommy said:


> So pretty RedPeony! Where in Canada did you order this from?




I think it came from Vancouver!


----------



## Jade4Me

Jeanek said:


> Thank you so much you guys for steering me away from wasting my money. I'm so glad I asked! I had no idea I could buy on etsy with just cc. I still have PayPal hooked to an old email address to an old closed bank acct but I have no desire to open up something I'd never use again.  so excited!
> 
> Runs to etsy...


Just a tip that you should try to figure out your bangle size from your hand size rather than wrist size because you need to get a bangle past your hand. I have same size wrist as you, around 5.5", but my hands are on the big side. For reference my no soap & water size is 56mm and my smallest soap & water bangle is a tiny bit over 53mm. I wish I could wear a solid 50-52mm bangle as that'd hug my wrist much better, but I can't unless I want to try to shove it on permanently! Good luck in your search for your 1st jade bangle!


----------



## aigen22

sorry got so busy with work
I was searching for my daughter's green bangle when I came up with this site in ebay.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Untreat...ee-Ring-M21-/151764346461?hash=item2355dc265d
I don't know if they really are untreated because the starting bids are cheap. Then you can ask for a certification that is written in english, they have a sample all the way to the bottom.
What do you all think?


----------



## aigen22

crytsalline said:


> Some time in the sunshine


very nice pieces...


----------



## aigen22

cdtracing said:


> Fantastic!!  I love the combo with the green in the middle.  Perfect framing!!


thank you cdtracing



Trekkie said:


> Hey jade lovers!
> 
> My new bangle arrived yesterday from Suzanne Corner, and I'm super pleased with it. She's a creamy colour and that green spot turned out to be just as intense as in the eBay pictures.
> 
> I gave the silver sections a huge polish this morning, removing what was likely years of tarnish and exposing the lovely silver, which I think softens the overall effect of the bangle, I'm in love! I also gave the Jade itself a nice rub down with olive oil.
> 
> Also found out that 54 is pretty close to my smallest possible bangle size, had to use soap to get this one on.
> 
> So without further ado, here she is. Now I just need a name.
> 
> View attachment 3087344
> 
> View attachment 3087345


very pretty, congrats. most of my bangles I have to use soap too, it's a hassle to take them off sometimes.



RedPeony said:


> My red brown carved bangle finally arrived from Canada!
> 
> View attachment 3087804
> View attachment 3087805
> View attachment 3087806
> View attachment 3087807


very beautiful colors, think I saw this one, did you get it in one of the sellers in etsy?
conrats redpeony


----------



## Jade4Me

aigen22 said:


> sorry got so busy with work
> I was searching for my daughter's green bangle when I came up with this site in ebay.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Untreat...ee-Ring-M21-/151764346461?hash=item2355dc265d
> I don't know if they really are untreated because the starting bids are cheap. Then you can ask for a certification that is written in english, they have a sample all the way to the bottom.
> What do you all think?



I just sent you a PM.


----------



## meow86

You may want to check out www.majesticjade.com. They sell mostly pendants. The pendants have beautiful cravings.


----------



## zipcount

Jade4Me said:


> Just a tip that you should try to figure out your bangle size from your hand size rather than wrist size because you need to get a bangle past your hand. I have same size wrist as you, around 5.5", but my hands are on the big side. For reference my no soap & water size is 56mm and my smallest soap & water bangle is a tiny bit over 53mm. I wish I could wear a solid 50-52mm bangle as that'd hug my wrist much better, but I can't unless I want to try to shove it on permanently! Good luck in your search for your 1st jade bangle!


Jad34Me I'm about the same size as you.  My smallest bangle is a 53mm, and this new bangle is 54mm but I just can't get it on.  The flat straight edge just won't slide over like the one with the round edges.  My poor hands.  I've tried and tried, with plastic bag, soup, lotion, hair conditioner.


----------



## Jade4Me

zipcount said:


> Jad34Me I'm about the same size as you.  My smallest bangle is a 53mm, and this new bangle is 54mm but I just can't get it on.  The flat straight edge just won't slide over like the one with the round edges.  My poor hands.  I've tried and tried, with plastic bag, soup, lotion, hair conditioner.



Your poor hand! Sorry to hear it's not fitting!


----------



## Jeanek

Jade4Me said:


> Just a tip that you should try to figure out your bangle size from your hand size rather than wrist size because you need to get a bangle past your hand. I have same size wrist as you, around 5.5", but my hands are on the big side. For reference my no soap & water size is 56mm and my smallest soap & water bangle is a tiny bit over 53mm. I wish I could wear a solid 50-52mm bangle as that'd hug my wrist much better, but I can't unless I want to try to shove it on permanently! Good luck in your search for your 1st jade bangle!




 Thanks!  It's so hard to know what size to get. I have a gold bangle that measures 2.75 inches across (70mm) that slips into my hand and almost falls off all the time. It's the smallest I've ever been able to find and I wear a 4.25 wedding ring so I have small hands too. I'm going to try and find one at at Chinese Cultural Center today! Wish me luck! Based on that and your measurements, I  feel pretty confident about buying a 50/52mm bangle!??  

I'll update hopefully today! So excited


----------



## crosso

zipcount said:


> Jad34Me I'm about the same size as you.  My smallest bangle is a 53mm, and this new bangle is 54mm but I just can't get it on.  The flat straight edge just won't slide over like the one with the round edges.  My poor hands.  I've tried and tried, with plastic bag, soup, lotion, hair conditioner.



OUCH! So sorry, it is a gorgeous bangle, truly a piece of art!


----------



## Jeanek

zipcount said:


> Jad34Me I'm about the same size as you.  My smallest bangle is a 53mm, and this new bangle is 54mm but I just can't get it on.  The flat straight edge just won't slide over like the one with the round edges.  My poor hands.  I've tried and tried, with plastic bag, soup, lotion, hair conditioner.


I'm sorry about your hand!! I hope it's feeling better!!


----------



## crosso

RedPeony said:


> My red brown carved bangle finally arrived from Canada!
> 
> View attachment 3087804
> View attachment 3087805
> View attachment 3087806
> View attachment 3087807



Love it! So unique! This one is a dragon too, yes?


----------



## crosso

Trekkie said:


> Hey jade lovers!
> 
> My new bangle arrived yesterday from Suzanne Corner, and I'm super pleased with it. She's a creamy colour and that green spot turned out to be just as intense as in the eBay pictures.
> 
> I gave the silver sections a huge polish this morning, removing what was likely years of tarnish and exposing the lovely silver, which I think softens the overall effect of the bangle, I'm in love! I also gave the Jade itself a nice rub down with olive oil.
> 
> Also found out that 54 is pretty close to my smallest possible bangle size, had to use soap to get this one on.
> 
> So without further ado, here she is. Now I just need a name.
> 
> View attachment 3087344
> 
> View attachment 3087345



Trekkie, this is such a cool old bangle - it has so much character and truly looks vintage. With plain jade bangles you can rarely tell the age, which makes this one so much more interesting. It looks like it has a story, you know what I mean? I immediately thought Citron as a name because it made me think of lemons and limes -or maybe Yuzu for the Chinese citrus fruit &#128521;  Whatever you name it, congrats!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

zipcount said:


> Jad34Me I'm about the same size as you. My smallest bangle is a 53mm, and this new bangle is 54mm but I just can't get it on. The flat straight edge just won't slide over like the one with the round edges. My poor hands. I've tried and tried, with plastic bag, soup, lotion, hair conditioner.


 
Ouch that looks painful! Maybe try when the weather is colder. Have you tried soaking your hadn in cold water? For some water retention can make a big di so certain time of the month or if you have had a lot of salt. Keep trying.....If nothing works then you will have to just admire it but again it is so gorgeous I really hope you can wear it


----------



## Jeanek

So I visited the Chinese Cultural Center in my city and the owners of the shop were just lovely. They had 2 bangles that fit me and I feel quite lucky that they had anything to fit me! What killed me is they had so many lovely pastel and lavender bangles that had me drooling and crying that they were too big haha! 

they were sweet enough to let me take a pic to let me think about it. They are priced at $150 each. Does that sound about right given they have a retail shop or is it too high? They weren't marked with prices as their smaller jade pieces were, so perhaps I could negotiate if appropriate, but if fair, I'm I don't want to insult these nice folks!!
 My fav is the plain one higher up on my arm. Is has small black specks in a couple of spots which I love, it got more interesting the more I looked at it.  It feels heavy and cool to the touch like my granite/Quartz countertops but warmed inside my arm. The other one felt almost waxy?rr

Thank you all again so much for your help. I'm so excited to get my first jade bracelet and if it weren't for you guys, I'd have ended up with a crappy plastic dyed fake (shudders)


----------



## Trekkie

crosso said:


> Trekkie, this is such a cool old bangle - it has so much character and truly looks vintage. With plain jade bangles you can rarely tell the age, which makes this one so much more interesting. It looks like it has a story, you know what I mean? I immediately thought Citron as a name because it made me think of lemons and limes -or maybe Yuzu for the Chinese citrus fruit [emoji6]  Whatever you name it, congrats!




I know exactly what you mean, I wish I knew the story... I might send the seller a message and see if she knows anything. I like the name Yuzu!!!


----------



## zipcount

Jeanek said:


> So I visited the Chinese Cultural Center in my city and the owners of the shop were just lovely. They had 2 bangles that fit me and I feel quite lucky that they had anything to fit me! What killed me is they had so many lovely pastel and lavender bangles that had me drooling and crying that they were too big haha!
> 
> they were sweet enough to let me take a pic to let me think about it. They are priced at $150 each. Does that sound about right given they have a retail shop or is it too high? They weren't marked with prices as their smaller jade pieces were, so perhaps I could negotiate if appropriate, but if fair, I'm I don't want to insult these nice folks!!
> My fav is the plain one higher up on my arm. Is has small black specks in a couple of spots which I love, it got more interesting the more I looked at it.  It feels heavy and cool to the touch like my granite/Quartz countertops but warmed inside my arm. The other one felt almost waxy?rr
> 
> Thank you all again so much for your help. I'm so excited to get my first jade bracelet and if it weren't for you guys, I'd have ended up with a crappy plastic dyed fake (shudders)


Hm...looks color treated to me.  Can you get closer pictures of them?


----------



## Jeanek

zipcount said:


> Hm...looks color treated to me.  Can you get closer pictures of them?



Yes, I thought the top one might be fake and/or dyed-- closer to my fingers( I'm not surprised to hear this, but didn't want to make any accusations given that I'm brand new and I remember reading it could feel waxy?), I don't remember it feeling cold either but I didn't pay much attention because I didn't like it much at all even with the carvings. It also felt lighter

but do you think the one further back might be dyed too? I like the plain one. I had 2 pics. Here's #2-They were hesitant to let me take a pic. Here it is cropped and HUGE!! Yikes


----------



## crosso

Jeanek said:


> Yes, I thought the top one might be fake and/or dyed-- closer to my fingers( I'm not surprised to hear this, but didn't want to make any accusations given that I'm brand new), I don't remember it feeling cold either but I didn't pay much attention because I didn't like it much at all even with the carvings.
> 
> but do you think the one further back might be dyed too? I like the plain one. This is the only pic. They were hesitant to let me take a pic. Here it is cropped and HUGE!! Yikes



I hate to say it, but I think they are both probably dyed. $150 for an intense, fairly even green like,that would be mucho $ from most sellers. I would ask them to guarantee it is grade a and WRITE IT ON THE RECEIPT if you decide to proceed.


----------



## zipcount

Jeanek said:


> Yes, I thought the top one might be fake and/or dyed-- closer to my fingers( I'm not surprised to hear this, but didn't want to make any accusations given that I'm brand new and I remember reading it could feel waxy?), I don't remember it feeling cold either but I didn't pay much attention because I didn't like it much at all even with the carvings.
> 
> but do you think the one further back might be dyed too? I like the plain one. This is the only pic. They were hesitant to let me take a pic. Here it is cropped and HUGE!! Yikes


I'm suspicious of that one also (the all green one) but can't be sure with only one picture.  Did the seller say they are grade A jadeite?  Do they have a certificate?  If the seller say they are both grade A then I wouldn't buy from them since the multi-colored one is obviously not.


----------



## Jeanek

I asked him multiple times if they were all natural jade and not dyed, he kept telling me that they were. His wife came out and started talking about the cultural aspects. I didn't ask about the grade because at that point, I was satisfied that the one piece was natural jade and beautiful, I just honestly wasn't sure if it was dyed or not. It was hard to walk away but I'm glad I did. I probably would have bought it this wkend except for that one bangle was obviously dyed even to my naive eye so I didn't trust them   I was pretty sure if it was undyed that it would cost way more so I left. I'm guessing certs are out given if they have obvious fakes

Sadly, the sizes weren't marked and he didn't know what the sizes were so my bangle size is still a mystery lol  

Thanks again ladies. I'm completely bummed but again so grateful!


----------



## crosso

Jeanek said:


> I asked him multiple times if they were all natural jade and not dyed, he kept telling me that they were. His wife came out and started talking about the cultural aspects. I didn't ask about the grade because at that point, I was satisfied that the one piece was natural jade and beautiful, I just honestly wasn't sure if it was dyed or not. It was hard to walk away but I'm glad I did. I probably would have bought it this wkend except for that one bangle was obviously dyed even to my naive eye so I didn't trust them   I was pretty sure if it was undyed that it would cost way more so I left. I'm guessing certs are out given if they have obvious fakes
> 
> Sadly, the sizes weren't marked and he didn't know what the sizes were so my bangle size is still a mystery lol
> 
> Thanks again ladies. I'm completely bummed but again so grateful!



It was a good idea to take pics! One thing to look for - see how the smooth green bangle looks a little hazy on the surface in the reflection of the light? It's hard to see without a loupe, but treated jade has a slightly spider webby appearance on the surface (for lack of a better term), because the structure of the stone has been 'opened up' by acid to allow either polymer or dye or both to penetrate it. It's hard to know for sure though, because older jades that were polished with traditional techniques and been worn alot to where the traditional plum waxing has worn away may also not look as glassy smooth on the surface but they can usually be shined up nicely or repolished by a good lapidarist.


----------



## Jeanek

crosso said:


> It was a good idea to take pics! One thing to look for - see how the smooth green bangle looks a little hazy on the surface in the reflection of the light? It's hard to see without a loupe, but treated jade has a slightly spider webby appearance on the surface (for lack of a better term), because the structure of the stone has been 'opened up' by acid to allow either polymer or dye or both to penetrate it. It's hard to know for sure though, because older jades that were polished with traditional techniques and been worn alot to where the traditional plum waxing has worn away may also not look as glassy smooth on the surface but they can usually be shined up nicely or repolished by a good lapidarist.



Thank you! I'm learning so much. If it seems too good to be true, then it is. I'll keep stalking the trusted vendors you guys use. I definitely don't know enough to go local yet!


----------



## Jade4Me

Jeanek said:


> Thanks!  It's so hard to know what size to get. I have a gold bangle that measures 2.75 inches across (70mm) that slips into my hand and almost falls off all the time. It's the smallest I've ever been able to find and I wear a 4.25 wedding ring so I have small hands too. I'm going to try and find one at at Chinese Cultural Center today! Wish me luck! Based on that and your measurements, I  feel pretty confident about buying a 50/52mm bangle!??
> 
> I'll update hopefully today! So excited


I'm ONLY guessing here, but maybe you could try a 51-52mm bangle and go from there. My ring finger is 5.5 so your hand is definitely daintier with a ring finger of 4.25.  

I agree with the others that the 2 bangles you posted are treated. It is a bummer, but the right one will come along for you. A few of us have unwittingly bought a treated bangle as their first jade bangle - mine was an overpriced B+C grade, or at least a B grade. We are more than happy to be here for you and can at least try to help you avoid such a first time newbie mistake!


----------



## annetok

Hello Jadies, meet Neptune. My very aqua-colored new jade bangle


----------



## fanofjadeite

was at lunch today and noticed that the lightings in the restaurant made my jades look very shiny. couldnt resist taking pics to share with u ladies here


----------



## fanofjadeite

and my tri-color jade ring arrived today


----------



## Jade4Me

crytsalline said:


> Some time in the sunshine



Beautiful colors and translucence!


----------



## Jade4Me

zipcount said:


> Jad34Me I'm about the same size as you.  My smallest bangle is a 53mm, and this new bangle is 54mm but I just can't get it on.  The flat straight edge just won't slide over like the one with the round edges.  My poor hands.  I've tried and tried, with plastic bag, soup, lotion, hair conditioner.


Do you have calipers to confirm that its inner diameter is at least 54mm as advertised? How wide is it?


----------



## Jade4Me

annetok said:


> Hello Jadies, meet Neptune. My very aqua-colored new jade bangle


Lovely soft color - congrats!



fanofjadeite said:


> was at lunch today and noticed that the lightings in the restaurant made my jades look very shiny. couldnt resist taking pics to share with u ladies here


Love your colorful stacks!



fanofjadeite said:


> and my tri-color jade ring arrived today


Wonderful substantial looking ring and would love to see the 3 colors in close ups!


----------



## fanofjadeite

Jade4Me said:


> thanks, jade4me as per your request, here are closeup pics of the ring.


----------



## zipcount

Jade4Me said:


> Do you have calipers to confirm that its inner diameter is at least 54mm as advertised? How wide is it?


Jade4Me, yes I measured it and it is 54mm.  It's about 12mm wide.


----------



## Jeanek

So beautiful! It's so soothing and calming to look at



annetok said:


> Hello Jadies, meet Neptune. My very aqua-colored new jade bangle


----------



## Jeanek

fanofjadeite said:


> was at lunch today and noticed that the lightings in the restaurant made my jades look very shiny. couldnt resist taking pics to share with u ladies here



Just stunning, both of these stacks! Love your sunshine bangle!


----------



## Jade4Me

fanofjadeite said:


> thanks, jade4me as per your request, here are closeup pics of the ring.


Ooohh! Love the touch of honey in it!



zipcount said:


> Jade4Me, yes I measured it and it is 54mm.  It's about 12mm wide.


It was just a thought that maybe it wasn't as advertised... It would look lovely on an antique bangle stand.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Annetok Neptune is so dreamy looking! Very soft colours.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Fanojade I love your stack and especially your sunny yellow bangle!
Your new ring is so sweet - you must be so happy with your purchase


----------



## scent

My in laws recently handed me this bangle which I was told was passed down from over 100 years ago...


----------



## crosso

scent said:


> My in laws recently handed me this bangle which I was told was passed down from over 100 years ago...



Beautiful red, yellow and green -that is a gorgeous bangle and what a special gift! You must be a very good daughter in law!&#128513;


----------



## annetok

scent said:


> My in laws recently handed me this bangle which I was told was passed down from over 100 years ago...



Absolutely beautiful. I wish I could know the story of this bangle over the last century


----------



## annetok

Jade4Me said:


> Lovely soft color - congrats!
> 
> 
> Love your colorful stacks!
> 
> 
> Wonderful substantial looking ring and would love to see the 3 colors in close ups!



Thank you, Jade4Me Thanks to Jeanek and 2boys as well


----------



## annetok

fanofjadeite said:


> and my tri-color jade ring arrived today



Would love to own a ring like yours


----------



## crosso

Congrats, Fan and annatok! Very pretty ring and bangle. I love the color and the name you chose, annatok, very appropriate!


----------



## Jade4Me

scent said:


> My in laws recently handed me this bangle which I was told was passed down from over 100 years ago...


Beautiful! A true family heirloom!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

scent said:


> My in laws recently handed me this bangle which I was told was passed down from over 100 years ago...


 
That's amazing! Lots of history behind that bangle I'm sure and it fits you nicely


----------



## cdtracing

scent said:


> My in laws recently handed me this bangle which I was told was passed down from over 100 years ago...



WOW!!  What a beautiful bangle!   I love the colors & pattern!  What a wonderful sentiment & family history that goes with it.  You should try & document who in the family it has been passed down to!


----------



## cdtracing

fanofjadeite said:


> and my tri-color jade ring arrived today



Love your stacks & ring!!  Where did you find it, if you don't mind me asking?  I love the carving & the colors!


----------



## cdtracing

annetok said:


> Hello Jadies, meet Neptune. My very aqua-colored new jade bangle



Neptune is awesome looking!  I love the aqua blue tones!  Neptune looks very serene!  Where ever did you find him?


----------



## teagansmum

Ooooh, I"m loving all of your new jade ladies. Thought I'd pop in and post a photo of my newbie bangle Hope.


----------



## teagansmum

This one I received a few weeks back to replace my minty bangle which became to small on me. I love how the goldish spots are filled with lots of wing on fly and she has a lavender section that really comes out in the light, not so much in the photo though..


----------



## crosso

teagansmum said:


> This one I received a few weeks back to replace my minty bangle which became to small on me. I love how the goldish spots are filled with lots of wing on fly and she has a lavender section that really comes out in the light, not so much in the photo though..



Oooooh! Love them both! Good choices, Tea!


----------



## teagansmum

Thank you Crosso. Jade fever still runs through my veins.


----------



## crosso

teagansmum said:


> Thank you Crosso. Jade fever still runs through my veins.



I understand. I think we're stuck with this fever for good!


----------



## annetok

cdtracing said:


> Neptune is awesome looking!  I love the aqua blue tones!  Neptune looks very serene!  Where ever did you find him?



Thank you! His color is exactly why I fell in love with him. I tried out a new seller, junlonanve1314 on ebay  http://www.ebay.com/usr/junlonanve1314?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

He sells different kinds of jade, Xiu, Lantian, Hetian and Burmese. I know some of these are not considered "Jade" in some cultures but I think it's a different story in China 

Neptune is a certified Grade A jadeite bangle


----------



## Jeanek

annetok said:


> Thank you! His color is exactly why I fell in love with him. I tried out a new seller, junlonanve1314 on ebay  http://www.ebay.com/usr/junlonanve1314?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> 
> He sells different kinds of jade, Xiu, Lantian, Hetian and Burmese. I know some of these are not considered "Jade" in some cultures but I think it's a different story in China
> 
> Neptune is a certified Grade A jadeite bangle



So I was admiring Neptune earlier today!! 

I just bought a bangle today in size 51.   I was so nervous even though I measured so many times but always get different sizes each time. Your seller has such a clear and precise way of measuring and I feel so reassured-their chart said I should order size 50-52. Whew!!


----------



## annetok

Jeanek said:


> So I was admiring Neptune earlier today!!
> 
> I just bought a bangle today in size 51.   I was so nervous even though I measured so many times but always get different sizes each time. Your seller has such a clear and precise way of measuring and I feel so reassured-their chart said I should order size 50-52. Whew!!



I'm very happy with my bangle from him and also the one I got my mom is a perfect fit. I think he's quite accurate in how he measures. I'm excited to see your bangle!!


----------



## noblejades

mistikat said:


> This is the only piece of jade I have and I would love to know more about it if anyone can tell me. It was sold to me as lavender jade many years ago. Here it is, front and back.


It should be a type A nephrite jade. but it looks less translucent and has uneven color.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> This one I received a few weeks back to replace my minty bangle which became to small on me. I love how the goldish spots are filled with lots of wing on fly and she has a lavender section that really comes out in the light, not so much in the photo though..


 

Hi Teagansmum, I can't see the images.....


----------



## teagansmum

So sorry. I guess when I delete my photos in photobucket, they get deleted here too. Here are the photos again. The first two photos are my Minty replacement, and the last two are my bangle I named Hope after find a grey and white feather by my car the day she arrived in the post. 













Friday stack of the day. Green princess and Lavender blue bangle.


----------



## scent

Jade4Me said:


> Beautiful! A true family heirloom!



Thanks &#128537;&#128537;







2boys_jademommy said:


> That's amazing! Lots of history behind that bangle I'm sure and it fits you nicely











cdtracing said:


> WOW!!  What a beautiful bangle!   I love the colors & pattern!  What a wonderful sentiment & family history that goes with it.  You should try & document who in the family it has been passed down to!


----------



## teagansmum

I'll never be able to catch up with all your lovely posts but going back a bit I must say,
Fan, your ring is so cute and transclucent. Love the delicate carving.
Scent, the colors on your bangle are so vivid and nothing better than a sentimental bangle handed down!
Annetok, you new bangle is so soft in color and unique with specks flowing through. I'm a softie for lots of things going on in jade.
Fan, your stacks are so whimsical!! Love them!
Zipcount, you have my dream bangle!! All I can say is OMG!!!!!!
Trekkie, nothing better to look at than the combination of silver and jade. Great choice in a lovely sellers selection!
Red, your bangle came to you not far from where I am. I love the detail and color. Beautiful!!
I've missed so many posts to comment on but have checked in constantly and happy to see jade fever never ends!! Keep it up ladies!! xo


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> So sorry. I guess when I delete my photos in photobucket, they get deleted here too. Here are the photos again. The first two photos are my Minty replacement, and the last two are my bangle I named Hope after find a grey and white feather by my car the day she arrived in the post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friday stack of the day. Green princess and Lavender blue bangle.


 
Thanks Teagansmum - they are all gorgeous bangles!! How come you had to replace Minty? I love how your new bangle looks different from each angle - different shades of green and also a whitish lavender patch. Very pretty.
Your stack looks great too  That lavender bangle is beautiful.


----------



## teagansmum

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thanks Teagansmum - they are all gorgeous bangles!! How come you had to replace Minty? I love how your new bangle looks different from each angle - different shades of green and also a whitish lavender patch. Very pretty.
> Your stack looks great too  That lavender bangle is beautiful.



Thank you for the nice compliments.  Minty became too small on my wrist so I did a search trying to find one with the same gold specks and wing on fly. Not much minty color on her but the light lavender made up for it.  It is funny how different ways the light comes in changes the look of our bangles. Kind of like having a different bangle every day depending on the weather.


----------



## teagansmum

Ok, who's up to selling their house and buying this bangle? Have a look but be careful not to push the buy it now button by accident. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/58mm-Certif...Bangle-8318-/151742505711?hash=item23548ee2ef


----------



## cdtracing

teagansmum said:


> Ok, who's up to selling their house and buying this bangle? Have a look but be careful not to push the buy it now button by accident.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/58mm-Certif...Bangle-8318-/151742505711?hash=item23548ee2ef



LOL.....That's got to be a typo!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

cdtracing said:


> LOL.....That's got to be a typo!



Hey but it's on sale!! Yeah right at that price even 50 percent off would be too much. It is a very intense purple lavender but honestly I've see what I consider to be prettier bangles at a fraction of that price.


----------



## cdtracing

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hey but it's on sale!! Yeah right at that price even 50 percent off would be too much. It is a very intense purple lavender but honestly I've see what I consider to be prettier bangles at a fraction of that price.



If I was going to spend that kinda money, I would not be buying online.  I would have to see the piece IRL with my own eyes!


----------



## Jade4Me

Jeanek said:


> So I was admiring Neptune earlier today!!
> 
> I just bought a bangle today in size 51.   I was so nervous even though I measured so many times but always get different sizes each time. Your seller has such a clear and precise way of measuring and I feel so reassured-their chart said I should order size 50-52. Whew!!



The method where you measure around the hand with your thumb tucked in is the most accurate for me. I'm so excited for you and can't wait to hear about your new bangle!




teagansmum said:


> So sorry. I guess when I delete my photos in photobucket, they get deleted here too. Here are the photos again. The first two photos are my Minty replacement, and the last two are my bangle I named Hope after find a grey and white feather by my car the day she arrived in the post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friday stack of the day. Green princess and Lavender blue bangle.



Love your bangles, Tea, and fun stack! I don't remember your lavender blue bangle.


----------



## Jade4Me

cdtracing said:


> If I was going to spend that kinda money, I would not be buying online.  I would have to see the piece IRL with my own eyes!


As much as I love jade bangles, I'd probably prefer a summer cottage or exotic sports car for that amount of $...


----------



## Pinkiemom

fanofjadeite said:


> was at lunch today and noticed that the lightings in the restaurant made my jades look very shiny. couldnt resist taking pics to share with u ladies here




Wow what a beauty!!!! Or should I say beauties! What are those colorful bangles in between your 2 jade bangles? Are they plastic bracelets?


----------



## Jeanek

Jade4Me said:


> The method where you measure around the hand with your thumb tucked in is the most accurate for me. I'm so excited for you and can't wait to hear about your new bangle!
> 
> .



I'm so excited too! I ordered from suzannescorner & she confirmed through email that it's grade A. Her pics are so blurry I just don't know that to expect. I feel like I'm taking a leap of faith haha, but I'm sure it'll be lovely. I already have a tracking #. So far so good! 
 I'm so happy I started posting on here. You guys have been so great helping me out. It was so easy to resurrect my poor old neglected eBay acct and pay as a guest on PP. you didn't used to be able to go that


----------



## cdtracing

Jade4Me said:


> As much as I love jade bangles, I'd probably prefer a summer cottage or exotic sports car for that amount of $...



For that kind of money, I would buy a new house! LOL


----------



## annetok

teagansmum said:


> So sorry. I guess when I delete my photos in photobucket, they get deleted here too. Here are the photos again. The first two photos are my Minty replacement, and the last two are my bangle I named Hope after find a grey and white feather by my car the day she arrived in the post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friday stack of the day. Green princess and Lavender blue bangle.



I love the color of your bangle!


----------



## annetok

Neptune and my hand made jade ring


----------



## Junkenpo

hi jadies!

so much beauty on this thread... i love all the bangles and rings and things!

That link to the purple bangle going for the same price as a house.... I would expect much better translucency and grain at that range!  Not that I could afford it even if it was. 

I always told my husband that if I ever won the lotto, I'd open a bowling alley because I like bowling and there is only one super ancient alley on the other side of the island... I think when I open that alley, I'd also open a jade store... or museum, since I'm not actually sure I could part with even hypothetical jade.


----------



## noblejades

annetok said:


> Neptune and my hand made jade ring


hi annetok, your ring is so lovely. and your bangle is more attractive.


----------



## noblejades

annetok said:


> Neptune and my hand made jade ring


I guess they are both jadeite jade from your photo.


----------



## annetok

noblejades said:


> I guess they are both jadeite jade from your photo.



Hi Noblejades, thank you yes they are both jadeite. I'm still looking for a nephrite bangle but it's been hard to find the color I like in size 54mm


----------



## fanofjadeite

Jeanek said:


> Just stunning, both of these stacks! Love your sunshine bangle!


thanks, jeanek


----------



## fanofjadeite

Jade4Me said:


> Ooohh! Love the touch of honey in it!



thats what i love abt it too


----------



## fanofjadeite

2boys_jademommy said:


> Fanojade I love your stack and especially your sunny yellow bangle!
> Your new ring is so sweet - you must be so happy with your purchase


thanks, jademommy. yes, i simply adore my new ring so much.


----------



## fanofjadeite

scent said:


> My in laws recently handed me this bangle which I was told was passed down from over 100 years ago...


what a gorgeous bangle!! u must be a very good daughter-in-law, scent!


----------



## fanofjadeite

annetok said:


> Would love to own a ring like yours


thanks, annetok  will let u know if i come across a similar ring again.


----------



## fanofjadeite

crosso said:


> Congrats, Fan and annatok! Very pretty ring and bangle. I love the color and the name you chose, annatok, very appropriate!


thanks, crosso


----------



## teagansmum

Hello. I was wondering if anyone might know what this symbol means. I was drawn to it as it reminded me of my boyfriend and I and just had to buy it. Very curious what it stands for though. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## teagansmum

annetok said:


> Neptune and my hand made jade ring



Both your bangle and unique ring are exquisite!!! I love the colors!


----------



## Junkenpo

Here's today's left! The Big Jade, Berries, and Elsa. Smoke on right as always.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jeanek said:


> I'm so excited too! I ordered from suzannescorner & she confirmed through email that it's grade A. Her pics are so blurry I just don't know that to expect. I feel like I'm taking a leap of faith haha, but I'm sure it'll be lovely. I already have a tracking #. So far so good!
> I'm so happy I started posting on here. You guys have been so great helping me out. It was so easy to resurrect my poor old neglected eBay acct and pay as a guest on PP. you didn't used to be able to go that



Hey Jeanek I ordered from suzannes corner too I also have my tracking number but I think mine is still with customs. I ordered on July 31st so hopefully I get it this week. When did you order your bangle? She confirmed mine was A grade as well but I know what you mean about her blurry pics- not sure why she doesn't take better pics but I have heard that her jewellery tends to arrive better than they look online whih is often not the case. Post pics when you get yours and I'll do the same &#128521;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> Hello. I was wondering if anyone might know what this symbol means. I was drawn to it as it reminded me of my boyfriend and I and just had to buy it. Very curious what it stands for though. Any help would be appreciated.



I wish I could read Chinese - I can speak it but not read. Sorry I couldn't help.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

annetok said:


> Neptune and my hand made jade ring


 Annetok they match perfectly! Love the  cool green.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Here's today's left! The Big Jade, Berries, and Elsa. Smoke on right as always.



How lovely Junkepo My favourite from your stack today is Berries - dainty and perfect for summer.


----------



## Jeanek

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hey Jeanek I ordered from suzannes corner too I also have my tracking number but I think mine is still with customs. I ordered on July 31st so hopefully I get it this week. When did you order your bangle? She confirmed mine was A grade as well but I know what you mean about her blurry pics- not sure why she doesn't take better pics but I have heard that her jewellery tends to arrive better than they look online whih is often not the case. Post pics when you get yours and I'll do the same &#128521;



I can't wait to see yours too! I ordered Thurs night and tracking says it'll be here Wed., so less than a week. It feels like forever, but SHE herself got it shipped out incredibly fast! I'm used to Amazon Prime! Maybe next time I'll see if I can pay for faster shipping.  (Eta--I'm not complaining, just excited like a kid in the candy shop excited for my new bangle!! Haha)  

 I'm in the States. You're in Canada?

Oh gosh you've been waiting forever! I can't imagine  it should definitely come this week. You think Monday?! My fingers are crossed for you. You must be so ready to see it!


----------



## Jade4Me

teagansmum said:


> Hello. I was wondering if anyone might know what this symbol means. I was drawn to it as it reminded me of my boyfriend and I and just had to buy it. Very curious what it stands for though. Any help would be appreciated.



I think it's the Chinese character for good luck or good fortune.


----------



## pinktailcat

Jade4Me said:


> I think it's the Chinese character for good luck or good fortune.




Yes, it means good luck or blessing.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jeanek said:


> I can't wait to see yours too! I ordered Thurs night and tracking says it'll be here Wed., so less than a week. It feels like forever, but SHE herself got it shipped out incredibly fast! I'm used to Amazon Prime! Maybe next time I'll see if I can pay for faster shipping.  (Eta--I'm not complaining, just excited like a kid in the candy shop excited for my new bangle!! Haha)
> 
> I'm in the States. You're in Canada?
> 
> Oh gosh you've been waiting forever! I can't imagine  it should definitely come this week. You think Monday?! My fingers are crossed for you. You must be so ready to see it!



Yeah she got it shipped out the same day! I'm in Canada and my tracking says it should arrive between Aug 12-20. I'm hoping it is before the next weekend....


----------



## Trekkie

Jeanek said:


> I can't wait to see yours too! I ordered Thurs night and tracking says it'll be here Wed., so less than a week. It feels like forever, but SHE herself got it shipped out incredibly fast! I'm used to Amazon Prime! Maybe next time I'll see if I can pay for faster shipping.  (Eta--I'm not complaining, just excited like a kid in the candy shop excited for my new bangle!! Haha)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the States. You're in Canada?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh gosh you've been waiting forever! I can't imagine  it should definitely come this week. You think Monday?! My fingers are crossed for you. You must be so ready to see it!




I just received a package from her last week, and it arrived the first day of the 'expected delivery' period. She's an excellent seller, and I couldn't be more pleased by the bangle I received.


----------



## Trekkie

Yuzu is enjoying some time out in the sun today on a short roadtrip. Off too eat some Pho


----------



## Junkenpo

Such a nice green spot trekkie!


.
.
.
Here are more shots of Berries and Elsa... 

In the sun







In the shade


----------



## Lots love

beautiful Sunday with my special midnight [emoji292] 
Grade A Burmese Jadeite Bangle [emoji257][emoji259][emoji255]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Trekkie said:


> Yuzu is enjoying some time out in the sun today on a short roadtrip. Off too eat some Pho
> 
> View attachment 3092459



Beautiful Trekkie! Pho - yummy&#128522;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Trekkie said:


> I just received a package from her last week, and it arrived the first day of the 'expected delivery' period. She's an excellent seller, and I couldn't be more pleased by the bangle I received.



I'm glad you are happy with your new bangle Trekkie - will you post a pic? 
I go good vibes when emailing with her too.


----------



## Lots love

my next wish bangle so beautiful [emoji269][emoji255]


----------



## Lots love

see second post enjoy the pictures [emoji272]


----------



## Lots love

nice sunny day in Jade beautiful yellow white Jade bangle enjoy the pictures ladies [emoji7]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Such a nice green spot trekkie!
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> Here are more shots of Berries and Elsa...
> 
> In the sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the shade



How different they look under the sun and in the shade. Equally beautiful.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3092754
> View attachment 3092755
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see second post enjoy the pictures [emoji272]



Are you thinking of getting this one too Lots Love? Both the green one above and this yellow one is beautiful


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> Are you thinking of getting this one too Lots Love? Both the green one above and this yellow one is beautiful




No they aren't my size I love to share pictures of Jade thank you [emoji259]


----------



## noblejades

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3092756
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice sunny day in Jade beautiful yellow white Jade bangle enjoy the pictures ladies [emoji7]


I was thinking that the bangle might not fit your hand at first sight.


----------



## noblejades

Lotslove, what is the bangle size?  it looks very small.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3092750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my next wish bangle so beautiful [emoji269][emoji255]




Gorgeous!!


----------



## Junkenpo

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3092756
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice sunny day in Jade beautiful yellow white Jade bangle enjoy the pictures ladies [emoji7]



I really like this one.  I find that my favorite jade bangles are the pale, whitish, translucency types. Floating colors are  like a bonus. 



2boys_jademommy said:


> How different they look under the sun and in the shade. Equally beautiful.



Thanks!  The sun has been really strong here for the last month, so it's neat to see how much that brings out the grain in the jade and makes it look really dray.... then how it softens when you move into the shade and can see how shiny it reflects.


----------



## Trekkie

2boys_jademommy said:


> I'm glad you are happy with your new bangle Trekkie - will you post a pic?
> 
> I go good vibes when emailing with her too.




There's a couple of pics of here a while back, her name is Yuzu. I adore her green spot.


----------



## Lots love

noblejades said:


> Lotslove, what is the bangle size?  it looks very small.[/ okay found it 55.5 is the size


----------



## Lots love

MahoganyQT said:


> Gorgeous!!




Thank you so much love to share pictures


----------



## Lots love

Junkenpo said:


> I really like this one.  I find that my favorite jade bangles are the pale, whitish, translucency types. Floating colors are  like a bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  The sun has been really strong here for the last month, so it's neat to see how much that brings out the grain in the jade and makes it look really dray.... then how it softens when you move into the shade and can see how shiny it reflects.




I love floating flowers too love dark colors also with snow too in them [emoji182]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Trekkie said:


> There's a couple of pics of here a while back, her name is Yuzu. I adore her green spot.
> 
> View attachment 3093024



Ah yes I did see pics of yuzu but did not realize this is the bangle you were referring to
Thanks for reporting the pic!


----------



## MahoganyQT

My birthday arm candy. Jade bracelet from Beijing. Paper bead bracelet from Kenya.


----------



## annetok

MahoganyQT said:


> My birthday arm candy. Jade bracelet from Beijing. Paper bead bracelet from Kenya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093039



Great combination! :") The colors look so happy!!


----------



## annetok

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3092756
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice sunny day in Jade beautiful yellow white Jade bangle enjoy the pictures ladies [emoji7]



That looks like my size  I've been looking for a yellow bangle. Will that icy one break the bank?


----------



## Lots love

annetok said:


> That looks like my size  I've been looking for a yellow bangle. Will that icy one break the bank?




I don't know the price but chances are it 4/5000 my guess but if you like it and will be your only one I would go for it


----------



## aigen22

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3092754
> View attachment 3092755
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see second post enjoy the pictures [emoji272]




Sad, not my size woul have love it.


----------



## aigen22

MahoganyQT said:


> My birthday arm candy. Jade bracelet from Beijing. Paper bead bracelet from Kenya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093039




Lovely stack


----------



## aigen22

2boys_jademommy said:


> how different they look under the sun and in the shade. Equally beautiful.




+1


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

MahoganyQT said:


> My birthday arm candy. Jade bracelet from Beijing. Paper bead bracelet from Kenya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093039



Happy Birthday!! What pretty bangles to celebrate your birthday with &#128522;


----------



## aigen22

Junkenpo said:


> Here's today's left! The Big Jade, Berries, and Elsa. Smoke on right as always.




Beautiful pieces, wow the big jade is huge, would have been pretty. Would it fall off by itself?


----------



## aigen22

teagansmum said:


> Ok, who's up to selling their house and buying this bangle? Have a look but be careful not to push the buy it now button by accident.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/58mm-Certif...Bangle-8318-/151742505711?hash=item23548ee2ef




Wow, too expensive. As much as I like jade, would buy my corvette convertible instead


----------



## aigen22

teagansmum said:


> So sorry. I guess when I delete my photos in photobucket, they get deleted here too. Here are the photos again. The first two photos are my Minty replacement, and the last two are my bangle I named Hope after find a grey and white feather by my car the day she arrived in the post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friday stack of the day. Green princess and Lavender blue bangle.




Very beautiful stack, that green with a touch of lavender is pretty


----------



## Junkenpo

aigen22 said:


> Beautiful pieces, wow the big jade is huge, would have been pretty. Would it fall off by the   a?



Thanks! The Big Jade is huge! It has an inner diameter of 73mm. It has a flat inside so stays up pretty well when shoved up as far as it will go. It's easily one of my favorite bangles.


----------



## noblejades

Junkenpo said:


> Thanks! The Big Jade is huge! It has an inner diameter of 73mm. It has a flat inside so stays up pretty well when shoved up as far as it will go. It's easily one of my favorite bangles.


the bangle in 73mm is really huge!  it may need a customization. right?


----------



## Jeanek

2boys_jademommy said:


> Yeah she got it shipped out the same day! I'm in Canada and my tracking says it should arrive between Aug 12-20. I'm hoping it is before the next weekend....



My tracking's been updated. Mine's being delivered today already! 2 days early! Yay!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jeanek said:


> My tracking's been updated. Mine's being delivered today already! 2 days early! Yay!


 
That's great Jeanek! Mine still says Aug 12-20th. Apparently it is on it's way to Canada. I'm assuming once it crosses the border then Canada Post takes over. Not sure if they have to inspect it or anything...
Can't wait to see your pics


----------



## designergoods

Hi Ladies! I am back from my trip. What beautiful jade you all have to share and a big congratulations on all new jade that found wonderful homes to people here! 

Here is my newest bangle, Fern because of her creamy pastel color green and fresh nature. She is also pictured with Galadriel


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Hi Designergoods hope you had a wonderful trip! 
Fern is so pretty and fresh looking. Both bangles are absolutely gorgeous! I see you like princess bangles too  I like both but I do prefer the princesses slightly more. They are just so dainty and feminine.


----------



## Jade4Me

designergoods said:


> Hi Ladies! I am back from my trip. What beautiful jade you all have to share and a big congratulations on all new jade that found wonderful homes to people here!
> 
> Here is my newest bangle, Fern because of her creamy pastel color green and fresh nature. She is also pictured with Galadriel


Congratulations! Fern looks creamy and silky, and I'm partial to chubby princess bangles! What's her width and inner diameter? She looks small, which means a great fit on your wrist!


----------



## Jade4Me

Jeanek said:


> My tracking's been updated. Mine's being delivered today already! 2 days early! Yay!


TODAY - yay you! You must tell us about it real soon and post pics, too!


----------



## Jade4Me

MahoganyQT said:


> My birthday arm candy. Jade bracelet from Beijing. Paper bead bracelet from Kenya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093039


Happy birthday (belated) and that's a fantastic ethnically diverse stack!


----------



## annetok

designergoods said:


> Hi Ladies! I am back from my trip. What beautiful jade you all have to share and a big congratulations on all new jade that found wonderful homes to people here!
> 
> Here is my newest bangle, Fern because of her creamy pastel color green and fresh nature. She is also pictured with Galadriel



She looks so peaceful. If my day were stressful all I would need to do is look at her


----------



## crosso

designergoods said:


> Hi Ladies! I am back from my trip. What beautiful jade you all have to share and a big congratulations on all new jade that found wonderful homes to people here!
> 
> Here is my newest bangle, Fern because of her creamy pastel color green and fresh nature. She is also pictured with Galadriel



Beautiful addition,  DG! Hope you had a wonderful holiday!


----------



## crosso

Snow White jadeite bangle with new Australian chrysoprase bracelet! I love this shade of green!


----------



## designergoods

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Designergoods hope you had a wonderful trip!
> Fern is so pretty and fresh looking. Both bangles are absolutely gorgeous! I see you like princess bangles too  I like both but I do prefer the princesses slightly more. They are just so dainty and feminine.


Thank you! I cant decide if I like d-shape or princess better. They both have their qualities to them. 

BTW, cant wait to see your new SC addition!!!


Jade4Me said:


> Congratulations! Fern looks creamy and silky, and I'm partial to chubby princess bangles! What's her width and inner diameter? She looks small, which means a great fit on your wrist!


You described her to a "T". I lean towards thick, chubby princess bangles too. She measures 11.8 x 53.8mm. I can slip her on my right wrist with soap and water since Seasons stays on my left wrist. I need to be mindful when wearing bangles on both wrists as I am so worried of banging them together!

Have you been eying any new jade lately? 



annetok said:


> She looks so peaceful. If my day were stressful all I would need to do is look at her


I feel the same way as you! She is so relaxing, soothing to look at and has a positive energy to her. I can send pics your way whenever you need to wind down 



crosso said:


> Beautiful addition,  DG! Hope you had a wonderful holiday!


Thank you, and had a wonderful , much needed get away. Now need to get back to my exercise and daily chores routine. ush:


----------



## designergoods

crosso said:


> Snow White jadeite bangle with new Australian chrysoprase bracelet! I love this shade of green!


Very pretty together. Snow White has an icy look to her while your Australian chrysoprase looks like vintage milk glass. Lovely neutral colors that pair well. 

Do you ever wear a bumper in between or just stack your bangles?


----------



## crosso

designergoods said:


> Very pretty together. Snow White has an icy look to her while your Australian chrysoprase looks like vintage milk glass. Lovely neutral colors that pair well.
> 
> Do you ever wear a bumper in between or just stack your bangles?



Thank you, DG! If wearing two jades together, will wear a bumper, but I don't do it very often, I usually just wear one per wrist. Just got the chrysoprase today and I'll have to look up the hardness of it - I think these will be okay to wear together without damage and they don't clink together like two jades would. I like these little seed bracelets as bumpers and have them in two shades of green, black, white, silver and gold and they work pretty well!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Snow White jadeite bangle with new Australian chrysoprase bracelet! I love this shade of green!



Your white jadeite bangle is icy and has a bit of lavender to it. Looks cooling for summer. I love that shade of green also.


----------



## Jeanek

My very first jadeite bangle is here. I've tried very hard not to fall in love before everything checks out, but I'm afraid I already have! It took me all of the hr that I've had it. I'm doing a density test tonight, but I'm sure everything will be fine! 

I somehow managed to get the right size the first time! Yay! Now I have to get a bangle for my tween dd 

How many pictures are too many? Haha. It's hard to photograph the variances because they are so pale
All your help has been wonderful, so if you see anything off, feel free to comment! I'm brand new and am so appreciative of your knowledge


----------



## Jeanek

2


----------



## Jeanek

3


----------



## Jeanek

Last one


----------



## crosso

Jeanek said:


> My very first jadeite bangle is here. I've tried very hard not to fall in love before everything checks out, but I'm afraid I already have! It took me all of the hr that I've had it. I'm doing a density test tonight, but I'm sure everything will be fine!
> 
> I somehow managed to get the right size the first time! Yay! Now I have to get a bangle for my tween dd
> 
> How many pictures are too many? Haha. It's hard to photograph the variances because they are so pale
> All your help has been wonderful, so if you see anything off, feel free to comment! I'm brand new and am so appreciative of your knowledge



Very lovely bangle, Jeank!! Congratulations! It's a perfect fit and will go with so many things so you can wear it often. Way to go! So glad you are happy. And so the addiction begins . . . &#9786;


----------



## Jeanek

crosso said:


> Snow White jadeite bangle with new Australian chrysoprase bracelet! I love this shade of green!



So lovely! They are the perfect pair!


----------



## crosso

Jeanek said:


> So lovely! They are the perfect pair!



Thanks!  Now I want this one with lapis to wear with it, too! I'm very bad!&#128520;


----------



## Lots love

Jeanek said:


> My very first jadeite bangle is here. I've tried very hard not to fall in love before everything checks out, but I'm afraid I already have! It took me all of the hr that I've had it. I'm doing a density test tonight, but I'm sure everything will be fine!
> 
> 
> 
> I somehow managed to get the right size the first time! Yay! Now I have to get a bangle for my tween dd
> 
> 
> 
> How many pictures are too many? Haha. It's hard to photograph the variances because they are so pale
> 
> All your help has been wonderful, so if you see anything off, feel free to comment! I'm brand new and am so appreciative of your knowledge




Congratulations on your new Jade bangle [emoji253]


----------



## Jeanek

crosso said:


> Thanks!  Now I want this one with lapis to wear with it, too! I'm very bad!&#128520;



That's so funny!! I want lapis too. I seems the addiction stems to other natural stones than just jade. That bracelet is stunning! 

I fear my next bangle will not be as affordable as my first haha!  And to think my whole life I've been a diamonds type of gal!! Well I definitely I have room for loving both, but I've been missing out


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jeanek said:


> My very first jadeite bangle is here. I've tried very hard not to fall in love before everything checks out, but I'm afraid I already have! It took me all of the hr that I've had it. I'm doing a density test tonight, but I'm sure everything will be fine!
> 
> I somehow managed to get the right size the first time! Yay! Now I have to get a bangle for my tween dd
> 
> How many pictures are too many? Haha. It's hard to photograph the variances because they are so pale
> All your help has been wonderful, so if you see anything off, feel free to comment! I'm brand new and am so appreciative of your knowledge



Jeanek congratulations it's beautiful! I can see why you are in love and yes it fits you perfectly!
Very happy for you &#128521;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Thank you, DG! If wearing two jades together, will wear a bumper, but I don't do it very often, I usually just wear one per wrist. Just got the chrysoprase today and I'll have to look up the hardness of it - I think these will be okay to wear together without damage and they don't clink together like two jades would. I like these little seed bracelets as bumpers and have them in two shades of green, black, white, silver and gold and they work pretty well!



I love how you match your bumpers with your stacks Crosso I stack my silver or gold bracelets but never jade. Maybe I just need a nice spacer to start stacking..


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jeanek said:


> 2


 
I forgot to ask if your new bangle has  both green and lavender in it - the colour is very soft and it seems to lean a pale green in some pics and a lavender in others. Also wanted to say your diamond ring is stunning!


----------



## designergoods

crosso said:


> Thank you, DG! If wearing two jades together, will wear a bumper, but I don't do it very often, I usually just wear one per wrist. Just got the chrysoprase today and I'll have to look up the hardness of it - I think these will be okay to wear together without damage and they don't clink together like two jades would. I like these little seed bracelets as bumpers and have them in two shades of green, black, white, silver and gold and they work pretty well!


Those bead bracelets are wonderful and you can coordinate colors with your jade...plus they have a glassy appeal to them similar to jade. I may have to look into these as my usual bumper is a silicone coil wrap type bracelet but I usually wear my bangles individually. Need to gain more of a collection to start stacking


----------



## Jeanek

2boys_jademommy said:


> I forgot to ask if your new bangle has  both green and lavender in it - the colour is very soft and it seems to lean a pale green in some pics and a lavender in others. Also wanted to say your diamond ring is stunning!



Thank you! 
Yes! It's mostly pale green and some even paler green with one light lavender patch. I always turned it towards the lavender patch in the pics because I like it so much. It changes color depending on the light, in low light it looks creamy colored. I can't even imagine what the hundreds of dollars jade pieces do.


----------



## Jade4Me

crosso said:


> Snow White jadeite bangle with new Australian chrysoprase bracelet! I love this shade of green!


The chrysoprase color is something isn't it. I have a ring in that stone that I bought because it reminded me of jade, but now I appreciate it for what it is. There is a pic of it in the semi-precious thread.




designergoods said:


> Thank you! I cant decide if I like d-shape or princess better. They both have their qualities to them.
> 
> BTW, cant wait to see your new SC addition!!!
> 
> You described her to a "T". I lean towards thick, chubby princess bangles too. She measures 11.8 x 53.8mm. I can slip her on my right wrist with soap and water since Seasons stays on my left wrist. I need to be mindful when wearing bangles on both wrists as I am so worried of banging them together!
> 
> Have you been eying any new jade lately?
> 
> 
> I feel the same way as you! She is so relaxing, soothing to look at and has a positive energy to her. I can send pics your way whenever you need to wind down
> 
> 
> Thank you, and had a wonderful , much needed get away. Now need to get back to my exercise and daily chores routine. ush:


Always eyeing - but none I'm hankering for yet!  



Jeanek said:


> My very first jadeite bangle is here. I've tried very hard not to fall in love before everything checks out, but I'm afraid I already have! It took me all of the hr that I've had it. I'm doing a density test tonight, but I'm sure everything will be fine!
> 
> I somehow managed to get the right size the first time! Yay! Now I have to get a bangle for my tween dd
> 
> How many pictures are too many? Haha. It's hard to photograph the variances because they are so pale
> All your help has been wonderful, so if you see anything off, feel free to comment! I'm brand new and am so appreciative of your knowledge


I'm so thrilled for you! Your bangle is lovely and looks like a great fit! Do you think you can go smaller? This bangle is a slim D-shape, correct? I personally find I can go about 1mm smaller with princess bangles, but some find the opposite is true for them. Maybe it's because my hands are meatier (even though my wrists are bony thin) that I can tolerate a smaller princess going on??? Having said that maybe I should be hunting for a 52.5-53mm princess bangle!


----------



## Jeanek

Jade4Me said:


> I'm so thrilled for you! Your bangle is lovely and looks like a great fit! Do you think you can go smaller? This bangle is a slim D-shape, correct? I personally find I can go about 1mm smaller with princess bangles, but some find the opposite is true for them. Maybe it's because my hands are meatier (even though my wrists are bony thin) that I can tolerate a smaller princess going on??? Having said that maybe I should be hunting for a 52.5-53mm princess bangle!



Thank you! 
Oh goodness I'm not sure what shape it is! That sounds terrible! I will research that next! Haha. Does that last picture help you any? It's slightly flattened on the inside, not round as it is on the outside. 
The hardest part to get it on is surprisingly just above the base of my thumb, but I can get it on and off without water or lotion, just wiggling. I suppose I could go down to a 50, especially since I've gained weight and am slowly getting back down to normal. I'm guessing anywhere from 50-52 will be perfect. You should definitely go shopping and post lots of pics!


----------



## Junkenpo

crosso said:


> Snow White jadeite bangle with new Australian chrysoprase bracelet! I love this shade of green!





crosso said:


> Thank you, DG! If wearing two jades together, will wear a bumper, but I don't do it very often, I usually just wear one per wrist. Just got the chrysoprase today and I'll have to look up the hardness of it - I think these will be okay to wear together without damage and they don't clink together like two jades would. I like these little seed bracelets as bumpers and have them in two shades of green, black, white, silver and gold and they work pretty well!



love that chrysoprase (who's the seller?) & those stacks! 



Jeanek said:


> My very first jadeite bangle is here. I've tried very hard not to fall in love before everything checks out, but I'm afraid I already have! It took me all of the hr that I've had it. I'm doing a density test tonight, but I'm sure everything will be fine!
> 
> I somehow managed to get the right size the first time! Yay! Now I have to get a bangle for my tween dd
> 
> How many pictures are too many? Haha. It's hard to photograph the variances because they are so pale
> All your help has been wonderful, so if you see anything off, feel free to comment! I'm brand new and am so appreciative of your knowledge




Jackpot!  That looks like a really great fit and the colors are soothing.


----------



## designergoods

Jeanek said:


> 3


Congratulations and thanks for sharing with us all! The color is lovely with the spot of lavender and the fit looks well on you. Enjoy wearing it and love to see all the pictures! I dont think this will be your last...once you get one jade it seems that jade fever starts settling in


----------



## Jade4Me

Jeanek said:


> Thank you!
> Oh goodness I'm not sure what shape it is! That sounds terrible! I will research that next! Haha. Does that last picture help you any? It's slightly flattened on the inside, not round as it is on the outside.
> The hardest part to get it on is surprisingly just above the base of my thumb, but I can get it on and off without water or lotion, just wiggling. I suppose I could go down to a 50, especially since I've gained weight and am slowly getting back down to normal. I'm guessing anywhere from 50-52 will be perfect. You should definitely go shopping and post lots of pics!


Yes, if it has a flat inside and a rounded outside it's a D-shape - if you took a cross section of it it'd look like the letter "D". If you can put on & take off a 51mm with no soap & water, then you can probably go down to 48-49mm with soap & water! But probably from 49-50mm up to 52mm would be the most comfortable if you intend to change your bangles often, which means you've got to get shopping for your future bangles!


----------



## annetok

Jeanek said:


> Last one



Is this the jade from junlonanve1314?? She looks like snow!


----------



## crosso

Thanks, J4Me and JKP! J4Me,  I had to go back on the semiprecious thread to find that ring - its beautiful! 
JKP,  the seller of the chrysoprase one is vanesspan on ebay, Millicat turned me onto them. About the same pricing as reikocrystalbeads, I'd say, but same good quality stones.


----------



## Jeanek

annetok said:


> Is this the jade from junlonanve1314?? She looks like snow!



Siblings! Snow is so lovely! 

But Nope, she's from Suzanne_corner 




			
				jade4me said:
			
		

> Yes, if it has a flat inside and a rounded outside it's a D-shape - if you took a cross section of it it'd look like the letter "D". If you can put on & take off a 51mm with no soap & water, then you can probably go down to 48-49mm with soap & water! But probably from 49-50mm up to 52mm would be the most comfortable if you intend to change your bangles often, which means you've got to get shopping for your future bangles!


thank you the shape makes sense now! It's so exciting to know my size! I'm going to try yoga this morning and see if she truly can be a 24-7 bangle. I slept so wonderfully with her on!


----------



## Jeanek

designergoods said:


> Hi Ladies! I am back from my trip. What beautiful jade you all have to share and a big congratulations on all new jade that found wonderful homes to people here!
> 
> Here is my newest bangle, Fern because of her creamy pastel color green and fresh nature. She is also pictured with Galadriel



I love your new bangle! What a beautiful color and perfect name!  Sorry if I missed it, what trip were you on? I hope you had a wonderful time with lots of new memories


----------



## piosavsfan

Hi ladies! I purchased my first bangle last night but now I'm anxious about whether I'm going to like it. I know it has a flaw, which I don't really mind. I wanted to get an inexpensive jadeite bangle that I can wear with almost everything and wanted to try out the sizing before I make more expensive purchases in the future. Any thoughts? It's probably going to be a couple of weeks until it gets to me. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/White-100-Natural-A-JADE-Jadeite-Bangle-Bracelet-64-mm-725312-/311414588475?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=i1YKBGWXGNs9FkblepK7g6d5eGo%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## crosso

piosavsfan said:


> Hi ladies! I purchased my first bangle last night but now I'm anxious about whether I'm going to like it. I know it has a flaw, which I don't really mind. I wanted to get an inexpensive jadeite bangle that I can wear with almost everything and wanted to try out the sizing before I make more expensive purchases in the future. Any thoughts? It's probably going to be a couple of weeks until it gets to me.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/White-100-N...WXGNs9FkblepK7g6d5eGo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Can't go wrong with gojade for inexpensive jadeite - all grade a and certified. Not the highest quality,  but most is still quite pretty and not full of dye or polymer.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> Hi ladies! I purchased my first bangle last night but now I'm anxious about whether I'm going to like it. I know it has a flaw, which I don't really mind. I wanted to get an inexpensive jadeite bangle that I can wear with almost everything and wanted to try out the sizing before I make more expensive purchases in the future. Any thoughts? It's probably going to be a couple of weeks until it gets to me.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/White-100-Natural-A-JADE-Jadeite-Bangle-Bracelet-64-mm-725312-/311414588475?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=i1YKBGWXGNs9FkblepK7g6d5eGo%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Looks lovely to me 
That's a fantastic price too!


----------



## piosavsfan

crosso said:


> Can't go wrong with gojade for inexpensive jadeite - all grade a and certified. Not the highest quality,  but most is still quite pretty and not full of dye or polymer.







2boys_jademommy said:


> Looks lovely to me
> That's a fantastic price too!



Thank you! I can't wait to get it. I know I'm going to want more jade. I would really love to get a lavender one eventually.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> Thank you! I can't wait to get it. I know I'm going to want more jade. I would really love to get a lavender one eventually.



I'm betting you will want more &#128521;


----------



## Jade4Me

piosavsfan said:


> Hi ladies! I purchased my first bangle last night but now I'm anxious about whether I'm going to like it. I know it has a flaw, which I don't really mind. I wanted to get an inexpensive jadeite bangle that I can wear with almost everything and wanted to try out the sizing before I make more expensive purchases in the future. Any thoughts? It's probably going to be a couple of weeks until it gets to me.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/White-100-N...WXGNs9FkblepK7g6d5eGo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


They are reputable for A grade jadeite. I've had no issues with my purchases from them - pendants and charms, but no bangle yet. This is a nice buy! I don't think it's easy to find a round princess shape in this larger size. If it ends up being a bit big on you, then you HAVE to buy more!


----------



## Taishan

I am thrilled to have found this forum and have spent hours tonight reading through the posts.   I hope you all don't mind if I jump in with questions. First, I was not able to find the post listing the reputable jade sellers.  Please point me to the right direction.   Next, I am located in the U.S. And my question is am I able buy to jade from oversees from Hong Kong or any other country and will I have to pay import taxes?   Is it possible to buy Burmese Jade?  Last question for now, how are people testing the quality of the jade.  Thank you all very much and I am excited to make my first purchase.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Taishan said:


> I am thrilled to have found this forum and have spent hours tonight reading through the posts.   I hope you all don't mind if I jump in with questions. First, I was not able to find the post listing the reputable jade sellers.  Please point me to the right direction.   Next, I am located in the U.S. And my question is am I able buy to jade from oversees from Hong Kong or any other country and will I have to pay import taxes?   Is it possible to buy Burmese Jade?  Last question for now, how are people testing the quality of the jade.  Thank you all very much and I am excited to make my first purchase.



Welcome Taishan! 
You should be able to find the thread purse from purseforum thread index but you can also just google the reputable jade sellers list, pursefoeum and find the thread. Lots of good info. 
Not sure where you are in the US but if there are jewellery stores I would recommend going here first so you can try in bangles for size. I'm in Toronto Canada and we have some great jewellers here selling A grade jade. I do find there are better prices online though. As for Burnese jade I believe most jadiete is from Burma and so yes you can buy Burmese jade in stores and online. Happy shopping &#128522;


----------



## Junkenpo

Taishan said:


> I am thrilled to have found this forum and have spent hours tonight reading through the posts.   I hope you all don't mind if I jump in with questions. First, I was not able to find the post listing the reputable jade sellers.  Please point me to the right direction.   Next, I am located in the U.S. And my question is am I able buy to jade from oversees from Hong Kong or any other country and will I have to pay import taxes?   Is it possible to buy Burmese Jade?  Last question for now, how are people testing the quality of the jade.  Thank you all very much and I am excited to make my first purchase.



Hi and welcome!

I'm in the US, too, with no local jade sellers so I buy online.  I have purchased from sellers in Hong Kong with no issue and so far no import tax. You might incur import tax if your purchase is expensive & your seller labels the package accurately. You cannot buy directly from Burma, but would have to go through other sellers.   If you can see my signature, I have listed + linked the jade threads we have, including the seller thread and  the  a semi-precious stone thread. 

As for testing the quality of the jade.... Do you mean for translucency, color, grain, inclusions, or do you mean to check if it is untreated?  To check if jade is untreated, I have a UV light that shines on both short wave and long wave to check if the jade fluoresces, and I will use a kitchen scale to check the specific gravity. I have a loupe  to look for spider-webbing,  and indications of color polish. For bangles, I listen for a high clear chime.

However, untreated Grade A jadeite doesn't always equal expensive or "good quality".  Even untreated jadeite can be opaque, full of inclusions, cracks, and stone lines, large grains, and uneven coloring. It's sometimes a  hunt to find a balance between quality and price, but there are treasures at all price points!  Jade is a true addiction.


----------



## designergoods

Jeanek said:


> I love your new bangle! What a beautiful color and perfect name!  Sorry if I missed it, what trip were you on? I hope you had a wonderful time with lots of new memories


Hi Jeanek! Thank you for your sweet comments. Went to visit family in San Diego. It was nice my children got to visit with their great grandparents, along with San Diego Zoo, Sea World and beaches. I ate way to much on that trip but lots of fun


----------



## designergoods

piosavsfan said:


> Hi ladies! I purchased my first bangle last night but now I'm anxious about whether I'm going to like it. I know it has a flaw, which I don't really mind. I wanted to get an inexpensive jadeite bangle that I can wear with almost everything and wanted to try out the sizing before I make more expensive purchases in the future. Any thoughts? It's probably going to be a couple of weeks until it gets to me.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/White-100-Natural-A-JADE-Jadeite-Bangle-Bracelet-64-mm-725312-/311414588475?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=i1YKBGWXGNs9FkblepK7g6d5eGo%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Congrats on your first (and I am sure not last) bangle! You cant go wrong with that seller and at that price point to give the size and shape a run. It is a good color to wear with anything and a simple design that is very feminine. Please share mod shots when you receive it


----------



## designergoods

2boys_jademommy said:


> Welcome Taishan!
> You should be able to find the thread purse from purseforum thread index but you can also just google the reputable jade sellers list, pursefoeum and find the thread. Lots of good info.
> Not sure where you are in the US but if there are jewellery stores I would recommend going here first so you can try in bangles for size. I'm in Toronto Canada and we have some great jewellers here selling A grade jade. I do find there are better prices online though. As for Burnese jade I believe most jadiete is from Burma and so yes you can buy Burmese jade in stores and online. Happy shopping &#128522;





Junkenpo said:


> Hi and welcome!
> 
> I'm in the US, too, with no local jade sellers so I buy online.  I have purchased from sellers in Hong Kong with no issue and so far no import tax. You might incur import tax if your purchase is expensive & your seller labels the package accurately. You cannot buy directly from Burma, but would have to go through other sellers.   If you can see my signature, I have listed + linked the jade threads we have, including the seller thread and  the  a semi-precious stone thread.
> 
> As for testing the quality of the jade.... Do you mean for translucency, color, grain, inclusions, or do you mean to check if it is untreated?  To check if jade is untreated, I have a UV light that shines on both short wave and long wave to check if the jade fluoresces, and I will use a kitchen scale to check the specific gravity. I have a loupe  to look for spider-webbing,  and indications of color polish. For bangles, I listen for a high clear chime.
> 
> However, untreated Grade A jadeite doesn't always equal expensive or "good quality".  Even untreated jadeite can be opaque, full of inclusions, cracks, and stone lines, large grains, and uneven coloring. It's sometimes a  hunt to find a balance between quality and price, but there are treasures at all price points!  Jade is a true addiction.


perfectly said


----------



## designergoods

I read that people noticed their jade bangles getting prettier overtime with wear. For anyone who has jade pendants or other accessories, have you noticed the same changes? If so, please share your story!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> I read that people noticed their jade bangles getting prettier overtime with wear. For anyone who has jade pendants or other accessories, have you noticed the same changes? If so, please share your story!


 
Personally I have not experienced colour change but perhaps the jade becomes just a wee more translucent after wear. Not sure if it is my imagination. The longest I have consistently worn one bangle is for about 9 months so I am not sure if it takes longer for change to happen. I have heard of people seeing changes after a month of wearing their jade. As for pendants, earrings and ring I only wear them occasionally and so I would not expect a change. They say the jade responds to our body chi / health and the jade can actually look worse with wear if we are not healthy/happy. I don't know if I believe this but I find it fascinating.


----------



## designergoods

2boys_jademommy said:


> Personally I have not experienced colour change but perhaps the jade becomes just a wee more translucent after wear. Not sure if it is my imagination. The longest I have consistently worn one bangle is for about 9 months so I am not sure if it takes longer for change to happen. I have heard of people seeing changes after a month of wearing their jade. As for pendants, earrings and ring I only wear them occasionally and so I would not expect a change. They say the jade responds to our body chi / health and the jade can actually look worse with wear if we are not healthy/happy. I don't know if I believe this but I find it fascinating.


 
Interesting points you shared. I have been wearing my Seasons bangle for two months now and I noticed that it has become silkier looking. I read that water and oils are the vehicles that allow color roots to spread, and colors to become more rich in general. 

It may be that no one else would notice, but we know  our jades so intimately that we can tell any changes that occur within.


----------



## designergoods

Here is my new jadeite Toad pendant, named for obvious reasons. Actually its a triangle spittor. Lovely shade of green but opaque. I wonder if this will change with wear


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Interesting points you shared. I have been wearing my Seasons bangle for two months now and I noticed that it has become silkier looking. I read that water and oils are the vehicles that allow color roots to spread, and colors to become more rich in general.
> 
> It may be that no one else would notice, but we know  our jades so intimately that we can tell any changes that occur within.



Yes that's a great way to describe it - silkier looking.... More shiny and translucent. This I have experienced and I think it's true and not just my imagination. Actual deepening or richer colour not so much. I have a whitish pale green bangle that has a couple of tiny vivid imperial green dots that I was told may spread but I have not noticed this.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Here is my new jadeite Toad pendant, named for obvious reasons. Actually its a triangle spittor. Lovely shade of green but opaque. I wonder if this will change with wear



Interesting and definitely a statement pendant. It's bold in design and colour


----------



## designergoods

2boys_jademommy said:


> Interesting and definitely a statement pendant. It's bold in design and colour


Yes, interesting and bold! Not your everyday statement piece, the reason why I was drawn to it. My taste can be eclectic to classic...guess it doesn't help being a Gemini  

Anything from SC yet???


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Yes, interesting and bold! Not your everyday statement piece, the reason why I was drawn to it. My taste can be eclectic to classic...guess it doesn't help being a Gemini
> 
> Anything from SC yet???



No the latest update just says it is enroute to canada. The expected delivery date is aug 12 - 20 ...,
Does it have to pass through Canadian customs? If so I can see more delays


----------



## designergoods

Exciting, I am in the US and usually customs clears things within a day that I have experienced from items shipped from China or elsewhere. Hopefully it will land soon so we can see your mod shots!

Worked with this seller in the past and she is super sweet. She shared with me that she is in her 70's and a great grandmother...maybe why the photos aren't the clearest but great with communication.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

2boys_jademommy said:


> No the latest update just says it is enroute to canada. The expected delivery date is aug 12 - 20 ...,
> Does it have to pass through Canadian customs? If so I can see more delays



I just checked and apparently it went from Honolulu to Seatle and has left Seatle today. Not sure why it stopped off there. Also it sat at the sorting facility for about 10 days! SC shipped right away which was so appreciated but it's our mail system. I'm going away Sat for a week so I hope it arrives before I go on vacation!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Exciting, I am in the US and usually customs clears things within a day that I have experienced from items shipped from China or elsewhere. Hopefully it will land soon so we can see your mod shots!
> 
> Worked with this seller in the past and she is super sweet. She shared with me that she is in her 70's and a great grandmother...maybe why the photos aren't the clearest but great with communication.



Yeah I've heard nothing but good things about SC and I was impressed by how quickly she answers emails and shipped within hours of when the order was placed. Which piece did you purchase from her?


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> Yeah I've heard nothing but good things about SC and I was impressed by how quickly she answers emails and shipped within hours of when the order was placed. Which piece did you purchase from her?



Suzanne is a wonderful seller. Much of my collection came from her! Seems her stock of grade a, old jades has gotten lower, but if you ask she (like Sophie at DT) may have more put away &#9786; All the bangles and pendants in the following pics came from her. Not the best pics, tried to get them in the waning light, but I was very happy with all my purchases from her.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Suzanne is a wonderful seller. Much of my collection came from her! Seems her stock of grade a, old jades has gotten lower, but if you ask she (like Sophie at DT) may have more put away &#9786; All the bangles and pendants in the following pics came from her. Not the best pics, tried to get them in the waning light, but I was very happy with all my purchases from her.



Those are gorgeous pieces Crosso. Also is rather the jade look better in real life than in pics. I thought the bangle I ordered is pretty and I hope will look as good or better. 

On a side note do you Jadies believe in the perfect bangle? I ask because you would think once you find it the need to get more jade would end but it seems like we always want more...


----------



## Taishan

2boys_jademommy said:


> Welcome Taishan!
> You should be able to find the thread purse from purseforum thread index but you can also just google the reputable jade sellers list, pursefoeum and find the thread. Lots of good info.
> Not sure where you are in the US but if there are jewellery stores I would recommend going here first so you can try in bangles for size. I'm in Toronto Canada and we have some great jewellers here selling A grade jade. I do find there are better prices online though. As for Burnese jade I believe most jadiete is from Burma and so yes you can buy Burmese jade in stores and online. Happy shopping &#128522;


Hello JadeMommy, thanks so much for directing me to the list of sellers.  It's perfect and I looked at most of them already.  I am in Colorado so not many retail stores that sell jade.  I've been looking for a jade bangle for over a year and stumbled on to Mason-Kay which is headquartered in Denver.   It was M-K that explained the embargo on Burmese jade in the U.S. and as a U.S. based company they bought supply of jade before the embargo went into effect and they get supply from estates.  I met the Mason brothers and they are super friendly and let me look at a lot of their pieces...fun...fun.  They have beautiful pieces but because they are limited in their supply their prices are at least 30% higher than what I've seen online and was challenged in finding my size and budget.  Anyway, good guys, nice Jade, and they test their jade.  I was very pleased to hear all of you say that you are buying online and has given me confidence to do the same.  Again, so happy to join the forum.  This has been an awesome resource.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Taishan said:


> Hello JadeMommy, thanks so much for directing me to the list of sellers.  It's perfect and I looked at most of them already.  I am in Colorado so not many retail stores that sell jade.  I've been looking for a jade bangle for over a year and stumbled on to Mason-Kay which is headquartered in Denver.   It was M-K that explained the embargo on Burmese jade in the U.S. and as a U.S. based company they bought supply of jade before the embargo went into effect and they get supply from estates.  I met the Mason brothers and they are super friendly and let me look at a lot of their pieces...fun...fun.  They have beautiful pieces but because they are limited in their supply their prices are at least 30% higher than what I've seen online and was challenged in finding my size and budget.  Anyway, good guys, nice Jade, and they test their jade.  I was very pleased to hear all of you say that you are buying online and has given me confidence to do the same.  Again, so happy to join the forum.  This has been an awesome resource.



You're welcome Taishan how cool that you met the Mason brothers! I bet they do have incredible pieces. In general I have found online prices less than retail stores in Toronto and I'm assuming the Toronto prices are similar to those in other cities that have a fair amount of stores selling jade such as as New York or San Franciso. I wonder if it is because they don't necessarily have an storefront and save on rent. 
Anyway great that you found what you needed and I hope you find a fabulous bangle soon - or pendant or earring etc &#128522;


----------



## Taishan

Junkenpo said:


> Hi and welcome!
> 
> I'm in the US, too, with no local jade sellers so I buy online.  I have purchased from sellers in Hong Kong with no issue and so far no import tax. You might incur import tax if your purchase is expensive & your seller labels the package accurately. You cannot buy directly from Burma, but would have to go through other sellers.   If you can see my signature, I have listed + linked the jade threads we have, including the seller thread and  the  a semi-precious stone thread.
> 
> As for testing the quality of the jade.... Do you mean for translucency, color, grain, inclusions, or do you mean to check if it is untreated?  To check if jade is untreated, I have a UV light that shines on both short wave and long wave to check if the jade fluoresces, and I will use a kitchen scale to check the specific gravity. I have a loupe  to look for spider-webbing,  and indications of color polish. For bangles, I listen for a high clear chime.
> 
> However, untreated Grade A jadeite doesn't always equal expensive or "good quality".  Even untreated jadeite can be opaque, full of inclusions, cracks, and stone lines, large grains, and uneven coloring. It's sometimes a  hunt to find a balance between quality and price, but there are treasures at all price points!  Jade is a true addiction.


Hello Junkenpo, thank you so much for responding to my post.  Thank you for explaining the buying oversees and the testing of jade.  I had no idea what kinds of tests people were doing.  I had only read about the expense infrared spectroscope.  But now that you have mentioned them I will do some more homework.  Btw, thanks also for the links to other forums under your signature.  I can already feel the addiction and collection bug coming on.


----------



## Taishan

So I have been looking and spent a lot of time on GoJade and I also went to the Chinese site www.gdgig.com and was able to look up GoJade's certificates to get more information on the bangles.  It was really helpful and when I was considering between two bangles it indicated that one was "translucent" and the other was "slightly transparent".  Getting as much information as possible was very helpful.  From what I gathered, jade is registered with www.gdgig.com.  Does anyone know more about this site and do all jade coming from parts of Asia would be registered?   Oh, it also took me a while to figure out how to get the browser to do the Chinese to English translation.  So I thought I would share:

1.  Use Google Chrome
2.  Go to this website and drag the language you want to the top of the Chrome header - https://translate.google.com/translate_buttons.  It took me a couple of times to get it to do something.  And to be honest, I still don't know how exactly I got it to work.  :-/
3.   Open a new tab and insert the www.gdgig.com in the url space and if the translator snap in tool is there it will automatically start trying to translate.  You should see a buttons just below the menu bar to translate from one language to another.
4.  To view certificates, click on "Certificate" at the menubar of www.gdgig.com.
5.  In the middle of the "Certificate" page, click in the white box and insert the certificate number then click on the button under the input.  

If I can figure out how to insert .png files I can include screen shots.


----------



## Taishan

2boys_jademommy said:


> You're welcome Taishan how cool that you met the Mason brothers! I bet they do have incredible pieces. In general I have found online prices less than retail stores in Toronto and I'm assuming the Toronto prices are similar to those in other cities that have a fair amount of stores selling jade such as as New York or San Franciso. I wonder if it is because they don't necessarily have an storefront and save on rent.
> Anyway great that you found what you needed and I hope you find a fabulous bangle soon - or pendant or earring etc &#128522;


Thanks Jademommy!  You won't believe this but I made a purchase with GoJade today!!! :giggles:  I am super excited and felt good about making the purchase because of all of the information provide on this Forum.  I will send pics when it arrives and I figure out how to include pics.


----------



## annetok

Taishan said:


> Thanks Jademommy!  You won't believe this but I made a purchase with GoJade today!!! :giggles:  I am super excited and felt good about making the purchase because of all of the information provide on this Forum.  I will send pics when it arrives and I figure out how to include pics.



I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Taishan said:


> Thanks Jademommy!  You won't believe this but I made a purchase with GoJade today!!! :giggles:  I am super excited and felt good about making the purchase because of all of the information provide on this Forum.  I will send pics when it arrives and I figure out how to include pics.



How exciting! Can't wait to see the pics Taishan.


----------



## udalrike

Designer, I love your toad pendant! May I ask where you bought it?


----------



## fanofjadeite

wow! looks like i have a lot of catching up to do. this thread moves so fast!  before i do that, let me post pic of my completed goldfish earrings. i decided to use copper hooks instead of sterling silver. i like how they turned out.


----------



## fanofjadeite

teagansmum said:


> I'll never be able to catch up with all your lovely posts but going back a bit I must say,
> Fan, your ring is so cute and transclucent. Love the delicate carving.
> Scent, the colors on your bangle are so vivid and nothing better than a sentimental bangle handed down!
> Annetok, you new bangle is so soft in color and unique with specks flowing through. I'm a softie for lots of things going on in jade.
> Fan, your stacks are so whimsical!! Love them!
> Zipcount, you have my dream bangle!! All I can say is OMG!!!!!!
> Trekkie, nothing better to look at than the combination of silver and jade. Great choice in a lovely sellers selection!
> Red, your bangle came to you not far from where I am. I love the detail and color. Beautiful!!
> I've missed so many posts to comment on but have checked in constantly and happy to see jade fever never ends!! Keep it up ladies!! xo


thanks, tea i love your new bangles too, especially Hope.


----------



## fanofjadeite

Pinkiemom said:


> Wow what a beauty!!!! Or should I say beauties! What are those colorful bangles in between your 2 jade bangles? Are they plastic bracelets?


thanks, pinkiemom. those colorful ones are silicone/rubber bracelets. i used them as buffer between my 2 bangles because they are soft and will not make any clanking sound when the bangles hit them.


----------



## fanofjadeite

designergoods said:


> Hi Ladies! I am back from my trip. What beautiful jade you all have to share and a big congratulations on all new jade that found wonderful homes to people here!
> 
> Here is my newest bangle, Fern because of her creamy pastel color green and fresh nature. She is also pictured with Galadriel


hi, designergoods hope u enjoyed your trip, and congrats on your new bangle. she is so creamy looking.


----------



## crosso

fanofjadeite said:


> wow! looks like i have a lot of catching up to do. this thread moves so fast!  before i do that, let me post pic of my completed goldfish earrings. i decided to use copper hooks instead of sterling silver. i like how they turned out.



Adorable, Fan! Those turned out great! What a cute set!


----------



## fanofjadeite

crosso said:


> Snow White jadeite bangle with new Australian chrysoprase bracelet! I love this shade of green!


crosso, your new chrysoprase bracelet is very pretty, and it matches so well with snow white.


----------



## fanofjadeite

Jeanek said:


> My very first jadeite bangle is here. I've tried very hard not to fall in love before everything checks out, but I'm afraid I already have! It took me all of the hr that I've had it. I'm doing a density test tonight, but I'm sure everything will be fine!
> 
> I somehow managed to get the right size the first time! Yay! Now I have to get a bangle for my tween dd
> 
> How many pictures are too many? Haha. It's hard to photograph the variances because they are so pale
> All your help has been wonderful, so if you see anything off, feel free to comment! I'm brand new and am so appreciative of your knowledge


jeanek, congrats on your new bangle. she is very pretty and looks like a perfect fit.


----------



## fanofjadeite

crosso said:


> Adorable, Fan! Those turned out great! What a cute set!


thanks, crosso  your goldfish set is lovely too.


----------



## fanofjadeite

hi, uli  so glad to 'see' u again


----------



## fanofjadeite

that was many pages of catching up to do. if i missed replying to anyone, i am very sorry.


----------



## Ixorajade

fanofjadeite said:


> wow! looks like i have a lot of catching up to do. this thread moves so fast!  before i do that, let me post pic of my completed goldfish earrings. i decided to use copper hooks instead of sterling silver. i like how they turned out.



I love your goldfish earrings! !! Great job with them


----------



## fanofjadeite

Ixorajade said:


> I love your goldfish earrings! !! Great job with them


thanks, ixora!


----------



## Ixorajade

designergoods said:


> I read that people noticed their jade bangles getting prettier overtime with wear. For anyone who has jade pendants or other accessories, have you noticed the same changes? If so, please share your story!



I don't have personal experience on such changes to my own jades.  But I'd seen a shop owner's bangle looking more moist as compared with another sister bangle cut from the same stone that she was selling. The bangle that was being sold wasn't worn before. 

Also this is my aunt's bangle (the green one) that she's worn for over 30 yrs.  She said the colours are more intense now


----------



## designergoods

2boys_jademommy said:


> Yeah I've heard nothing but good things about SC and I was impressed by how quickly she answers emails and shipped within hours of when the order was placed. Which piece did you purchase from her?


I purchased my DD's baby bangle which ended being too small so she converted it to a charm necklace and a bangle similar to Crosso's Snow White for my mom. Hopefully you will receive your item before you leave for holiday!


----------



## designergoods

2boys_jademommy said:


> Those are gorgeous pieces Crosso. Also is rather the jade look better in real life than in pics. I thought the bangle I ordered is pretty and I hope will look as good or better.
> 
> On a side note do you Jadies believe in the perfect bangle? I ask because you would think once you find it the need to get more jade would end but it seems like we always want more...


I do believe there is a perfect bangle for everyone at a given moment. However, within our lives as we develop, grow and adjust to different stimuli, our lifestyle and desires change as well creating the need for different attributes in our jade. I think every jade piece has a divergent energy or spirit to it and we are then drawn to that piece that we desire to full fill at that given moment.


----------



## designergoods

fanofjadeite said:


> hi, designergoods hope u enjoyed your trip, and congrats on your new bangle. she is so creamy looking.


Thank you  fano! Had a fantastic trip and way too short as always.
I love your fishies and I think the copper look against the green is so earthy and well balanced. You did good on these


----------



## designergoods

Ixorajade said:


> I don't have personal experience on such changes to my own jades.  But I'd seen a shop owner's bangle looking more moist as compared with another sister bangle cut from the same stone that she was selling. The bangle that was being sold wasn't worn before.
> 
> Also this is my aunt's bangle (the green one) that she's worn for over 30 yrs.  She said the colours are more intense now


Absolutely gorgeous. 30yrs is a long time and I can see the bond and unity between the jade and your aunt. The color is bright and looks well loved. Thank you for sharing your thoughts and picture of your aunt's beautiful bangle.

The lavender bangle next to hers is stunning as well!


----------



## designergoods

udalrike said:


> Designer, I love your toad pendant! May I ask where you bought it?


Thank you and so nice to see you! 
Toad is from orientalart off ebay. A wonderful seller at fantastic prices. It is a fun piece that I will pass on to my DS. I enjoy wearing it and like the substantial size to it and details of Toad's skin


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> I do believe there is a perfect bangle for everyone at a given moment. However, within our lives as we develop, grow and adjust to different stimuli, our lifestyle and desires change as well creating the need for different attributes in our jade. I think every jade piece has a divergent energy or spirit to it and we are then drawn to that piece that we desire to full fill at that given moment.


 
Interesting...I've only been really interested in jade bangles for about 3-4 years and my taste has changed a bit. Funny for me I only feel this way about bangles. All other pieces are beautiful to me but I don't feel the connection. Weird.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Ixorajade said:


> I don't have personal experience on such changes to my own jades. But I'd seen a shop owner's bangle looking more moist as compared with another sister bangle cut from the same stone that she was selling. The bangle that was being sold wasn't worn before.
> 
> Also this is my aunt's bangle (the green one) that she's worn for over 30 yrs. She said the colours are more intense now


 
Now that's a bight apple green bangle! 30 years wow - is she able to remove it? Not that she should I was just curious if it truly is a permanent bangle. The lavender one - is that yours? It is equally gorgeous. They have a different energy but both so pretty


----------



## MahoganyQT

annetok said:


> Great combination! :") The colors look so happy!!







aigen22 said:


> Lovely stack







2boys_jademommy said:


> Happy Birthday!! What pretty bangles to celebrate your birthday with [emoji4]







Jade4Me said:


> Happy birthday (belated) and that's a fantastic ethnically diverse stack!




Thanks ladies!!! Sorry for the delay! This thread moves so fast!!


----------



## Ixorajade

Designergoods, that pendant is a statement piece! And the texture looks interesting like some leathery animal skin.   
Hmm...haha reading back.  I just realised that you were asking abt pendants instead of bangles. Read too fast lol. I think pendants shld be the same? Looks nicer after wearing for a long time?

2boys, yes...same for me too.  I only feel connection with jades and not other gems. It's funny!
My aunt's bangle is a forever bangle, don't think she could remove it.  The lavendar one is indeed mine. Hee..This is my only pic of her jade. Taken when I first start to like jades earlier this year.  Was very excited to see her bangle, it's weird that b4 my obsession, I didn't realise that she had a bangle on.  Thks designergoods and 2boys for the compliments on my bangle


----------



## Ixorajade

Taishan said:


> Thanks Jademommy!  You won't believe this but I made a purchase with GoJade today!!! :giggles:  I am super excited and felt good about making the purchase because of all of the information provide on this Forum.  I will send pics when it arrives and I figure out how to include pics.



Welcome Taishan! And congrats on your purchase.  Looking fwd to ur pics! Is it a bangle or other accessories?


----------



## teagansmum

designergoods said:


> I do believe there is a perfect bangle for everyone at a given moment. However, within our lives as we develop, grow and adjust to different stimuli, our lifestyle and desires change as well creating the need for different attributes in our jade. I think every jade piece has a divergent energy or spirit to it and we are then drawn to that piece that we desire to full fill at that given moment.



I fully agree with your belief. I will wake up in the morning and depending on how I feel will choose pieces that go along with my feelings. To give more calmness I'll wear my lavender bangle, to feel more help in sales at work I'll wear my greens, black to feel added strength, mixed colors when not sure how I feel, and my matching green tiger bell pendant that the bf also wears as a match daily, just to feel close to him on a daily basis. I always feel safe when wearing jade.


----------



## Taishan

Hi, I got a bangle.  My husband thinks it is crazy how much Jade costs.  I'm Asian and my folks are from China and my mom thinks Jade at a couple of $K is very not too much to pay for Jade.  She's old school and sees Jade as very important and valued.  She wishes she had bought more in the 70s.    Btw, a question for anyone...one the the English translation for a certificate said "emerald" instead of "Jade".  What is it?   Does that mean it's not Jade?   Thank you.


----------



## annetok

Today, my mood expressed in my wild stack


----------



## Lots love

Taishan said:


> Hi, I got a bangle.  My husband thinks it is crazy how much Jade costs.  I'm Asian and my folks are from China and my mom thinks Jade at a couple of $K is very not too much to pay for Jade.  She's old school and sees Jade as very important and valued.  She wishes she had bought more in the 70s.    Btw, a question for anyone...one the the English translation for a certificate said "emerald" instead of "Jade".  What is it?   Does that mean it's not Jade?   Thank you.




I would recommend you go online looks about Jadeite.on u tube there's is video of how to tell good Jade quality from fake .more information u have the smart you are at buying. i would do my homework on Jadeite, before u buying jadeite.one thing i will say emerald Jadeite cost hundreds sometimes even million dollars. so u can't buy emerald Jadeite for five hundred it's fake .[emoji724]buyers beware


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> I do believe there is a perfect bangle for everyone at a given moment. However, within our lives as we develop, grow and adjust to different stimuli, our lifestyle and desires change as well creating the need for different attributes in our jade. I think every jade piece has a divergent energy or spirit to it and we are then drawn to that piece that we desire to full fill at that given moment.




I think you made wonderful statement on jadeite you are correct Jade choose us we are drawn to Jade bangle we don't know why but it just calls to u


----------



## Lots love

Ixorajade said:


> I don't have personal experience on such changes to my own jades.  But I'd seen a shop owner's bangle looking more moist as compared with another sister bangle cut from the same stone that she was selling. The bangle that was being sold wasn't worn before.
> 
> Also this is my aunt's bangle (the green one) that she's worn for over 30 yrs.  She said the colours are more intense now[/ o
> Oh how sweet the pictures of the two [emoji7]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

annetok said:


> Today, my mood expressed in my wild stack



Cool! The orange agate (I think it's agate) matches the specks of orange in your spearmint green bangle


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Just checked the canada post update and my bangle is estimated to be arriving on the 17th. If this is the case I won't get it before my trip. Does anyone know if they deliver in the mailbox? I'm assuming it will be delivered there and not left on my porch. I hope they don't just leave it there. Or maybe it will require signature. Anyone know ?


----------



## annetok

2boys_jademommy said:


> Cool! The orange agate (I think it's agate) matches the specks of orange in your spearmint green bangle



Thanks! Yes, the orange one is agate


----------



## designergoods

2boys_jademommy said:


> Just checked the canada post update and my bangle is estimated to be arriving on the 17th. If this is the case I won't get it before my trip. Does anyone know if they deliver in the mailbox? I'm assuming it will be delivered there and not left on my porch. I hope they don't just leave it there. Or maybe it will require signature. Anyone know ?


Whenever I go traveling I place my mail "on hold" so they dont deliver it until I get back. You can go online (at least in the states you can) and fill out the dates you will be gone so the post office can hold your mail and not deliver until you return.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Whenever I go traveling I place my mail "on hold" so they dont deliver it until I get back. You can go online (at least in the states you can) and fill out the dates you will be gone so the post office can hold your mail and not deliver until you return.



Thank you Designergoods I never used that service before. I went on the canada post site and they need three days notice before start of service which may or may not help me. I'm thinking most likely they would not leave it in my porch. It should be small and so I think they will place in my mailbox which is locked.  I know when I order clothes online they mostly arrive in my mailbox. The order doesn't indicate if signature required. It should be okay. Who knows maybe it will arrive tomorrow


----------



## Taishan

Thanks Love Lots!   Will do that.


----------



## udalrike

fanofjadeite said:


> hi, uli  so glad to 'see' u again


 
 Hi, Fano!! Hugs!!!!!
Love your fish earrings! Great job!



designergoods said:


> Thank you and so nice to see you!
> Toad is from orientalart off ebay. A wonderful seller at fantastic prices. It is a fun piece that I will pass on to my DS. I enjoy wearing it and like the substantial size to it and details of Toad's skin



Toad is just wonderful. I have a huge pendant that reminds me very much of yours.


----------



## udalrike

Here it is:


----------



## udalrike

Beautiful stack, Annetok!


----------



## udalrike

Ixorajade, gorgeous lavender bangle!


----------



## Ixorajade

Thanks Uli and lotslove!


----------



## Ixorajade

annetok said:


> Today, my mood expressed in my wild stack



Edgy stack!


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thank you Designergoods I never used that service before. I went on the canada post site and they need three days notice before start of service which may or may not help me. I'm thinking most likely they would not leave it in my porch. It should be small and so I think they will place in my mailbox which is locked.  I know when I order clothes online they mostly arrive in my mailbox. The order doesn't indicate if signature required. It should be okay. Who knows maybe it will arrive tomorrow


Do you have a neighbor or friend you can trust to look out for packages when you are away? One of my neighbors was a dear the last time I traveled making sure she grabbed my packages before a storm hit.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Do you have a neighbor or friend you can trust to look out for packages when you are away? One of my neighbors was a dear the last time I traveled making sure she grabbed my packages before a storm hit.


 
Good news...now it is showing that today is the estimated delivery date! Apparently the bangle is in transit so I should get it by the time I get home tonight. Thanks jadies for all your suggestions and yeah Jade4Me if I don't receive it tonight I will ask my neighbour to keep an eye out for me. I will post pics if I recieve it tonight


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Hi Uli! Your pendant is lovely as well and I like your stack as usual - especially that thick, rich green bangle.


----------



## Jade4Me

Junkenpo said:


> Hi and welcome!
> 
> I'm in the US, too, with no local jade sellers so I buy online.  I have purchased from sellers in Hong Kong with no issue and so far no import tax. You might incur import tax if your purchase is expensive & your seller labels the package accurately. You cannot buy directly from Burma, but would have to go through other sellers.   If you can see my signature, I have listed + linked the jade threads we have, including the seller thread and  the  a semi-precious stone thread.
> 
> As for testing the quality of the jade.... Do you mean for translucency, color, grain, inclusions, or do you mean to check if it is untreated?  To check if jade is untreated, I have a UV light that shines on both short wave and long wave to check if the jade fluoresces, and I will use a kitchen scale to check the specific gravity. I have a loupe  to look for spider-webbing,  and indications of color polish. For bangles, I listen for a high clear chime.
> 
> However, untreated Grade A jadeite doesn't always equal expensive or "good quality".  Even untreated jadeite can be opaque, full of inclusions, cracks, and stone lines, large grains, and uneven coloring. It's sometimes a  hunt to find a balance between quality and price, but there are treasures at all price points!  Jade is a true addiction.


Where did you find your UV light with both long and short waves?


----------



## Jade4Me

designergoods said:


> Here is my new jadeite Toad pendant, named for obvious reasons. Actually its a triangle spittor. Lovely shade of green but opaque. I wonder if this will change with wear


Nice green color and love the textured carving!


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> Good news...now it is showing that today is the estimated delivery date! Apparently the bangle is in transit so I should get it by the time I get home tonight. Thanks jadies for all your suggestions and yeah Jade4Me if I don't receive it tonight I will ask my neighbour to keep an eye out for me. I will post pics if I recieve it tonight


Hope it arrives today!!!


----------



## designergoods

annetok said:


> Today, my mood expressed in my wild stack


I like the firm, rigid metal bangle against the glossy, smooth of the other two. The apple tends to provide a middle point between the two, taking no sides...


----------



## designergoods

udalrike said:


> Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 3097518
> 
> View attachment 3097519


OOOOH very nice! The polish, color and plump body makes this an attactive statement piece. My Toad is heavy and I feel like I should get it mounted and worn on a thicker rope/chain so it will be more comfortable around my neck. Is yours heavy and do you wear it often?


----------



## designergoods

Jade4Me said:


> Nice green color and love the textured carving!


Thanks Jade4Me. It is definitely different the reason why I went for it. Having a few special lower priced items, I think I am done. Now, I am saving for a higher end distinctive piece.


----------



## udalrike

designergoods said:


> OOOOH very nice! The polish, color and plump body makes this an attactive statement piece. My Toad is heavy and I feel like I should get it mounted and worn on a thicker rope/chain so it will be more comfortable around my neck. Is yours heavy and do you wear it often?[/QUOT
> 
> I don´t wear it often but I will wear it more often in the future....


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, 2 boys!!

Here it is worn (really heavy):


----------



## designergoods

udalrike said:


> Thanks, 2 boys!!
> 
> Here it is worn (really heavy):
> 
> View attachment 3097911


Looks pretty espeically with your heart pendant! Where did you get yours and have you had it long?..is it a triangle spittor like mine?
sorry for all my questions, just haven't come across anything similar on this thread


----------



## udalrike

Designer, sorry, I don´t know what "spittor" means...
I have had mine for about 6 months now and I bought it from gojade.
It was not expensive but I like it very much. Yours is so beautiful and unique too!


----------



## udalrike

I will post a picture of the other side tomorrow.


----------



## udalrike

I like this one too:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Certified-R...Coin-381115-/311203839564?hash=item487531be4c


----------



## udalrike

Sweet:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Certified-L...otus-391189-/311401827908?hash=item4880fece44


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

View attachment 3098057


It's here!! I took a few pics.... 
It's my first time ordering online and Suzannes Corner is great. Amazing service. She even included a little present - a little jade charm
As for the bangle the size is good. One or two mm smaller is better but I can remove easily. Colour is also nice and fairly true to the pics in her site. My only small complaint is that it is not as translucent as her pics. Then again the price is good and worth what I paid for. However the bangle is more opaque than what I tend to prefer. Overall I am happy with it!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

View attachment 3098059


Another picture... Sorry I tried to have all the pics on one post but didn't work


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

View attachment 3098060


One more


----------



## designergoods

udalrike said:


> Designer, sorry, I don´t know what "spittor" means...
> I have had mine for about 6 months now and I bought it from gojade.
> It was not expensive but I like it very much. Yours is so beautiful and unique too!



Hi Udalrike, here is what was shared with me about triangle spittor.

"Triangle Spittor =Money

In  China ,As the saying goes, "two legs are good search, three toad of leg  is hard to find", is three feet spittor ruixiang, special is that it  has only three legs.According to legend, the toads everywhere, there are  bound to the rich;Such as the toad to the house, the house will be as  the apprentice.

Three feet toad's mouth is money, so the toad's  face house or store inside, can send money outside the room, make the  house of finances, and holds a heap of gold and accumulate wealth  luck.Is the most commonly used, the most effective to rush goods feng  shui supplies.

The  coin on it back .I could bing good luck and money to you."


----------



## designergoods

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3098060
> 
> 
> One more


Yikes! Your bangle is divine! The color is pretty intense and looks like soft cotton candy. It goes well against your skin tone and so happy you received it before your trip! Will you be taking her along? 
Congrats and thanks for sharing your pictures


----------



## designergoods

udalrike said:


> Sweet:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Certified-L...otus-391189-/311401827908?hash=item4880fece44


wow that pop of color and dolphin design is interesting. I like how unique it is ...I can never stop looking at jade and all the different carvings


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Yikes! Your bangle is divine! The color is pretty intense and looks like soft cotton candy. It goes well against your skin tone and so happy you received it before your trip! Will you be taking her along?
> Congrats and thanks for sharing your pictures



Thank you Designergoods! Yes the colour is pretty not sure if I will wear her in my trip because I don't want to switch bangles. I travel as light as I can. Will withe wear the bangle my boys gifted me or her...will let my mood dictate what I should wear tomorrow.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

View attachment 3098098


I put her in a white bowl so you can really see her colour. She is mostly lavender with some pale green. So pretty. Maybe with some wear she will be shinier and more translucent...


----------



## teagansmum

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3098098
> 
> 
> I put her in a white bowl so you can really see her colour. She is mostly lavender with some pale green. So pretty. Maybe with some wear she will be shinier and more translucent...



She's gorgeous!! I love the vibrant lavender against your skin. Beautiful!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> She's gorgeous!! I love the vibrant lavender against your skin. Beautiful!



Thank you Teagansmum! I'm giving her an olive oil bath now


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3098098
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put her in a white bowl so you can really see her colour. She is mostly lavender with some pale green. So pretty. Maybe with some wear she will be shinier and more translucent...




You can see her colors now she is really pretty lilac color with some green very pretty bangle wear it good health


----------



## annetok

designergoods said:


> I like the firm, rigid metal bangle against the glossy, smooth of the other two. The apple tends to provide a middle point between the two, taking no sides...



You say it like poetry. Thank you!

@Ixora, I love how we can change the look of our bangles just by partnering them with different textures


----------



## annetok

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3098098
> 
> 
> I put her in a white bowl so you can really see her colour. She is mostly lavender with some pale green. So pretty. Maybe with some wear she will be shinier and more translucent...



My my! What a beauty. Suddenly tempted to find a lavender one for myself... Oh my wallet!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> You can see her colors now she is really pretty lilac color with some green very pretty bangle wear it good health



Thanks Lotslove - I will


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

annetok said:


> My my! What a beauty. Suddenly tempted to find a lavender one for myself... Oh my wallet!



Do it Annetok! lavenders are very feminine and soft looking.


----------



## Ixorajade

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3098098
> 
> 
> I put her in a white bowl so you can really see her colour. She is mostly lavender with some pale green. So pretty. Maybe with some wear she will be shinier and more translucent...



Congrats on your bangle, she is gorgeous!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Ixorajade said:


> Congrats on your bangle, she is gorgeous!!


Thank you Ixorajade - we both have lovely lavenders&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## designergoods

right wrist mini stack today


----------



## cdtracing

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3098098
> 
> 
> I put her in a white bowl so you can really see her colour. She is mostly lavender with some pale green. So pretty. Maybe with some wear she will be shinier and more translucent...



Gorgeous!  Congratulations on your new beauty!!


----------



## cdtracing

designergoods said:


> right wrist mini stack today



Love it!!  Looks wonderful!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> right wrist mini stack today



Wow Designergoods I love it! Your lavender bangle is gorgeous and it is an interesting shape- it looks like it tapers off at the edges if that makes sense and the giant jade beads are yummy! I actually have a couple of bead bracelets too. Will post them another time.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

View attachment 3098313


Here are my two lavender bangles together. Both are the same size I believe but as you can see the d shape looks like a smaller fit. Both have pale green spots but my first lavender is slightly bluer and at times leans a bit greyish. My new princess lavender has a more solid whitish base if that makes sense and has a slight tinge of pink. Neither is particularly translucent compared to my green bangles but who knows that may change with time &#128521;


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thanks Lotslove - I will




Welcome [emoji255][emoji255]


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3098313
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my two lavender bangles together. Both are the same size I believe but as you can see the d shape looks like a smaller fit. Both have pale green spots but my first lavender is slightly bluer and at times leans a bit greyish. My new princess lavender has a more solid whitish base if that makes sense and has a slight tinge of pink. Neither is particularly translucent compared to my green bangles but who knows that may change with time [emoji6]




Nice stack jadeite you got on your arm yum [emoji257]


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3098098
> 
> 
> I put her in a white bowl so you can really see her colour. She is mostly lavender with some pale green. So pretty. Maybe with some wear she will be shinier and more translucent...



VERY pretty!!! Nice color, I love it! Congratulations!


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3098313
> 
> 
> Here are my two lavender bangles together. Both are the same size I believe but as you can see the d shape looks like a smaller fit. Both have pale green spots but my first lavender is slightly bluer and at times leans a bit greyish. My new princess lavender has a more solid whitish base if that makes sense and has a slight tinge of pink. Neither is particularly translucent compared to my green bangles but who knows that may change with time &#128521;



These look beautiful together!


----------



## Junkenpo

2boys_jademommy said:


> One more



Really nice!  I was eyeing that one for awhile.... it looks great on you, really feminine & lovely. I'm quite envious!




designergoods said:


> right wrist mini stack today



Great stack!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> VERY pretty!!! Nice color, I love it! Congratulations!



Thank you Crosso!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Really nice!  I was eyeing that one for awhile.... it looks great on you, really feminine & lovely. I'm quite envi
> 
> 
> 
> Great stack!



Thank you Junkenpo! I love how they look together but I just can't feel comfortable wearing them stacked.


----------



## clairejune

Hi everyone,

Allan of Jadedivers asked me to let the ladies know that he will be slow to answer emails and take new orders because he is dealing with a very stressful family matter regarding his father.  He expressed that he hopes everyone understands that he's not ignoring them, but has to manage an unexpected situation at the moment, which may take a few months.

Thanks, and all the best!


----------



## zipcount

clairejune said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Allan of Jadedivers asked me to let the ladies know that he will be slow to answer emails and take new orders because he is dealing with a very stressful family matter regarding his father.  He expressed that he hopes everyone understands that he's not ignoring them, but has to manage an unexpected situation at the moment, which may take a few months.
> 
> Thanks, and all the best!



Hi Claire, glad to see you here!


----------



## clairejune

Hi Zip,thanks! Still remember your amazing bangle. Hope you're well


----------



## Junkenpo

clairejune said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Allan of Jadedivers asked me to let the ladies know that he will be slow to answer emails and take new orders because he is dealing with a very stressful family matter regarding his father.  He expressed that he hopes everyone understands that he's not ignoring them, but has to manage an unexpected situation at the moment, which may take a few months.
> 
> Thanks, and all the best!



Clairejune!  Hope all is well with you, too! Miss you here in the thread with your lovely manner, kind words, and wealth of knowledge.


----------



## Junkenpo

Just an interesting article I found online. 

http://www.thestandard.com.hk/news_detail.asp?art_id=156700&con_type=3



> Don't be fooled by this twin sister of jadeite (May 6, 2015 Juliana Chen)
> 
> As English novelist Rudyard Kipling rightly said: "God could not be everywhere, and therefore he made mothers." While many choose to say thanks with flowers, more prefer to glorify motherhood with special gifts this coming Sunday, hence the heated battle in the consumer market catering for women.
> Up and coming brands such as Pandora and Troll Beads launched Mother's Day special edition silver bangles/ bracelets weeks ahead of the big day, and incidentally both carry the auspicious price tag of HK$899 each.
> 
> Those who wish to show their appreciation in a traditional way may turn to jadeite. This is always a popular choice because of its beauty, auspicious connotation and appreciating value.
> 
> Volumes have been written about the ways to differentiate Type A Natural Fei Cui; Type B Chemically treated and resin impregnated Fei Cui; Type C Dyed Fei Cui; and Type B+C Chemically treated, resin impregnated and dyed Fei Cui.
> 
> But even connoisseurs have been tricked into buying a low- value untreated gem that bears a close resemblance to natural jadeite. A friend paid HK$3,500 for a small jade Buddha pendant, thinking it was white jadeite. She could not get her money back after she discovered the scam because the jeweler was smart enough to write shuimo jade on the receipt, fulfilling the trade description requirement. The piece has since been passed around as a teaching aid against mistaken identity.
> 
> Dubbed by traders as "killer fake jadeite," this controversial stone is known as shuimo jade or Water Mist Jade because of the very fine bubbles inside. It first surfaced on the Yunan jade market and is translucent and icy, appealing to consumers when the price of white jadeite inflated drastically because of the huge mainland market and young collectors' color preference.
> 
> The geological name of Water Mist Jade is albite, and experts say it is actually a combination of quartz and jadeite formed under high pressure and temperature. It occurs side by side with jadeite, but is of a totally different chemical structure.
> 
> Icy or greyish white, some albite crystals are characterized by flaky blue or green inclusions. Compared to jadeite, its specific gravity is much lighter and its refractive index lower.
> 
> It is therefore not as tough as jadeite and not as lustrous.
> 
> However, to the untrained eye, these subtle differences are not easy to discern. Thanks to legislative safeguards, traders who used to be reticent about these shady practices are now more willing to call a spade a spade.
> 
> Retired senior civil servant Juliana Chen is a passionate crystal collector who shares the good things in life.


----------



## Jade4Me

clairejune said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Allan of Jadedivers asked me to let the ladies know that he will be slow to answer emails and take new orders because he is dealing with a very stressful family matter regarding his father.  He expressed that he hopes everyone understands that he's not ignoring them, but has to manage an unexpected situation at the moment, which may take a few months.
> 
> Thanks, and all the best!


How are you Claire! Have missed you here on the thread! Hope all is well!


----------



## Jeanek

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3098098
> 
> 
> I put her in a white bowl so you can really see her colour. She is mostly lavender with some pale green. So pretty. Maybe with some wear she will be shinier and more translucent...



So so pretty!!! You're very lucky to have her in your collection!


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3098313
> 
> 
> Here are my two lavender bangles together. Both are the same size I believe but as you can see the d shape looks like a smaller fit. Both have pale green spots but my first lavender is slightly bluer and at times leans a bit greyish. My new princess lavender has a more solid whitish base if that makes sense and has a slight tinge of pink. Neither is particularly translucent compared to my green bangles but who knows that may change with time &#128521;


Congratulations on your new princess bangle! She is lovely on you! I love touch of green with lavender!


----------



## designergoods

cdtracing said:


> Love it!!  Looks wonderful!


Thank you and nice to see  you again!


2boys_jademommy said:


> Wow Designergoods I love it! Your lavender bangle is gorgeous and it is an interesting shape- it looks like it tapers off at the edges if that makes sense and the giant jade beads are yummy! I actually have a couple of bead bracelets too. Will post them another time.


Thank you! This one is Mist. The colors look a bit washed out, more white than soft green. She is the most difficult to photograph - camera shy 


Junkenpo said:


> Really nice!  I was eyeing that one for awhile.... it looks great on you, really feminine & lovely. I'm quite envious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great stack!


Seeing all your beads inspired me to wear mine. Love the comfort of easily slipping them on and off.


----------



## clairejune

Hi Junkempo and Jade4me, thanks for your kind words. I've missed you too. I'm doing well, thank you. How are you both doing?I've been working hard, and still collecting. I've found a new love for the little jades, such as earrings, rings, pendants and of course, beads, which I have always adored.

JKP, still remember that fabulous, unique, multi strand, multi color, tiny jade bead necklace that can be worn doubled. Hope you're wearing it plenty!

Jade4me, how's everything? Who could forget your unique darker jades?

JKP, that's an interesting article, especially about the albite being composed of jadeite and quartzite. I believe I once saw a water mist bangle on line. I thought it was jadeite and would have continued to think so unless the seller had told me otherwise.  

The article reminded me of my experience with those winter bangles that I bought, which were advertised as jadeite, turned out to also be an albite, but mixed with feldspar also. Later the seller explained them as "new jade", because those minerals are changed into jadeite during the pressure and heat of subduction, similar to water mist jade. Interesting logic there. Definitely a learning experience!


----------



## annetok

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3098313
> 
> 
> Here are my two lavender bangles together. Both are the same size I believe but as you can see the d shape looks like a smaller fit. Both have pale green spots but my first lavender is slightly bluer and at times leans a bit greyish. My new princess lavender has a more solid whitish base if that makes sense and has a slight tinge of pink. Neither is particularly translucent compared to my green bangles but who knows that may change with time &#128521;



What are you using as a spacer?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

annetok said:


> What are you using as a spacer?



Hi Annetok the bracalet between the jade is my Tiffany mini bead bracelet with the blue enamel heart. It's not exactly a spacer because it doesn't keep them apart. Looks nice together though but was for the pic only. I can stack the mini bead bracelet with jade but only one jade bangle at a time on each wrist


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Okay Jadies talk to you when I get back. Hubby and I are going to refrain from using our phones durig our vacation....will catch up later. Have a wonderful week Everyone! &#128526;


----------



## Ixorajade

clairejune said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Allan of Jadedivers asked me to let the ladies know that he will be slow to answer emails and take new orders because he is dealing with a very stressful family matter regarding his father.  He expressed that he hopes everyone understands that he's not ignoring them, but has to manage an unexpected situation at the moment, which may take a few months.
> 
> Thanks, and all the best!



Thanks for sharing the info Claire! Hope that you can drop by often, I'd learnt alot from your earlier posts!


----------



## Ixorajade

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3098313
> 
> 
> Here are my two lavender bangles together. Both are the same size I believe but as you can see the d shape looks like a smaller fit. Both have pale green spots but my first lavender is slightly bluer and at times leans a bit greyish. My new princess lavender has a more solid whitish base if that makes sense and has a slight tinge of pink. Neither is particularly translucent compared to my green bangles but who knows that may change with time &#128521;



Lovely lavenders....Ahh. ..I hope to get more lavenders, if only my pocket is soooooooooo deep that I can grab all the lavenders that I fancy.  I read that for lavenders tend to be more opaque if they have darker hues and lighter hues if they have greater translucency.  Not easy to find one with deeper lavender and translucency.  Hence the price for jades with such traits will be $$$$$.    

Saw this lovely one.   But I think Silvermom has the most amazing lavender bangle


----------



## clairejune

Ixorajade, you are most welcome. I am glad that I've been of some help!


----------



## Junkenpo

2boys_jademommy said:


> Okay Jadies talk to you when I get back. Hubby and I are going to refrain from using our phones durig our vacation....will catch up later. Have a wonderful week Everyone! &#55357;&#56846;




Have a great vacay!  Take some pics of your jade enjoying the trip, too and post when you come back so we can live vicariously!



Ixorajade said:


> Lovely lavenders....Ahh. ..I hope to get more lavenders, if only my pocket is soooooooooo deep that I can grab all the lavenders that I fancy.  I read that for lavenders tend to be more opaque if they have darker hues and lighter hues if they have greater translucency.  Not easy to find one with deeper lavender and translucency.  Hence the price for jades with such traits will be $$$$$.
> 
> Saw this lovely one.   But I think Silvermom has the most amazing lavender bangle




That is pretty!   What was the seller asking?  My dream lavender is something the same color as Silver Mom's in a 50-51 thin princess round... or a carved in that size! *swoons*


Like if this one from GeGeDesigns on etsy were a smaller diameter, I'd have scooped it up.


----------



## designergoods

2boys_jademommy said:


> Okay Jadies talk to you when I get back. Hubby and I are going to refrain from using our phones durig our vacation....will catch up later. Have a wonderful week Everyone! &#128526;



Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## piosavsfan

Junkenpo said:


> Have a great vacay!  Take some pics of your jade enjoying the trip, too and post when you come back so we can live vicariously!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is pretty!   What was the seller asking?  My dream lavender is something the same color as Silver Mom's in a 50-51 thin princess round... or a carved in that size! *swoons*
> 
> 
> Like if this one from GeGeDesigns on etsy were a smaller diameter, I'd have scooped it up.



I've been lusting after that GeGe bangle!


----------



## fanofjadeite

designergoods said:


> Thank you  fano! Had a fantastic trip and way too short as always.
> I love your fishies and I think the copper look against the green is so earthy and well balanced. You did good on these


thanks, designergoods


----------



## fanofjadeite

udalrike said:


> Hi, Fano!! Hugs!!!!!
> Love your fish earrings! Great job!
> /QUOTE]
> 
> thanks, uli


----------



## fanofjadeite

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3098098
> 
> 
> I put her in a white bowl so you can really see her colour. She is mostly lavender with some pale green. So pretty. Maybe with some wear she will be shinier and more translucent...


congrats on your new bangle, jademommy!! her colors look very intense. i love it!


----------



## fanofjadeite

left arm today


----------



## fanofjadeite

hi, claire! how r u?


----------



## clairejune

Hi Fanof! Doing well, thanks. You?  That's a dramatic stack. It's got stunning statement bangles tempered with the fun of gummy bands. The caramel one is so swirly and has such a lovely flow. Do you mind me asking what stone it is? Love it!


----------



## fanofjadeite

clairejune said:


> Hi Fanof! Doing well, thanks. You?  That's a dramatic stack. It's got stunning statement bangles tempered with the fun of gummy bands. The caramel one is so swirly and has such a lovely flow. Do you mind me asking what stone it is? Love it!


thanks, claire. i am doing fine too.  that brown bangle is pietersite. its a very beautiful stone but i cant seem to capture the beauty and details of the bangle. theres some translucent and transparent bits on the bangle, and even a little heart shape formed by mother nature.


----------



## clairejune

Fanof,

Glad life is going well

It's truly amazing! It's got such power in it. I can imagine that it's way better in life because the nuances are very dramatic. It's a beauty!


----------



## zipcount

clairejune said:


> Hi Zip,thanks! Still remember your amazing bangle. Hope you're well



Claire, did you get your white Siberian bangle?  Would love to see a picture.


----------



## crosso

piosavsfan said:


> I've been lusting after that GeGe bangle!



JKP and Piosavsfan, I looked at that bangle too, lol! I love the lyrical carving and soft colors of it. I asked Grace to send me a few pics of the other side of it and while I still like it, when I saw a close up, thought I would pass. It's a bit pricey for the quality of the jade for me, although the carving is really unique and seems to make the most of the stone.


----------



## crosso

Nice to "see" you again, Claire and glad you're doing well! Will you be posting some of your new small jade pieces or were you just teasing us?&#128521;


----------



## clairejune

Hi Zip, I did get my Siberian in pair with my husband. They are a creme color with interesting "sugar" spots. I'll take a pix and post it.

Hi Crosso. Nice to 'see' you again too. Didn't mean to be a tease, so I'll post the main little jades which are new.  Not too many new things, but I didn't think I would enjoy the smaller bits as much as bangles, and I enjoy them very much!


----------



## zipcount

clairejune said:


> Hi Zip, I did get my Siberian in pair with my husband. They are a creme color with interesting "sugar" spots. I'll take a pix and post it.
> 
> Hi Crosso. Nice to 'see' you again too. Didn't mean to be a tease, so I'll post the main little jades which are new.  Not too many new things, but I didn't think I would enjoy the smaller bits as much as bangles, and I enjoy them very much!



Yeah, can't wait.


----------



## clairejune

Ok here are the Siberians.  These are called 'mountain sugar jade' because they come from the mountain, and the brown looks like caramelized sugar.  'Seed' jade is the kind that has fallen into the rivers, and has been there for thousands of years.  Often, instead of a brown crust, it will have a bright yellow/orange crust, but not always. Really love the width of this and the patterns.


----------



## clairejune

Here is the blue nephrite which my husband found last summer on the beach, set into a boa ring.  It has blue diamond eyes, and a yellow diamond which is the color of the gold.  It was my setting idea interpreted by my favorite goldsmith.  It really surprised me how big it turned out to be, and how heavy.  Probably weighs more than all of my other rings combined.  I wear it on my right index finger.  It goes nicely with some of the blue shades in 2 bangles which I wear a lot.  Some pics are before I asked him to add the gem eyes.


----------



## clairejune

Here are some lavender disk earrings which I bought this past summer, and some Siberian slice earring from Allan, (though I think they are from the other boulder because the color is slightly more green. )  I also bought this Washington state jade bangle, which has the exact proportions as the Siberian, so I can wear them together.  It is like a black with a blue, crushed velvet texture of color.  finally, I bought these vintage jadeite beads, from the 1940's.  They are very dainty. The pictures are not so good, especially the one with the dark bangle, sorry!


----------



## clairejune

I also got a white nephrite disk from Jack at Jojo.  It has an interesting story...it was a custom order and the person felt that the quality was not up to their expectations.  He told me that I could pay whatever I felt it was worth.  Fair enough...It is lovely, but has a small line on the edge, and has a satin polish.  It bothered me at first, (the polish), but he explained that it is satiny on purpose to bring out the glow of the jade.  I'm not sure why he offered it to me, but I accepted.  I have grown to love it because of it's purity in color and shape.  It needs some kind of metal setting though.


----------



## clairejune

That's it for Spring/Summer additions.  I am ordering an XXL Siberian disk, and want to pair it with a Sapphire for the center.  My main other collecting goals are to get my sliced in half bangle hinged with the right design. I do so love  jade earrings, pendants and beads though.  As always, it can be hard to stay focused, so who knows..


----------



## zipcount

clairejune said:


> I also got a white nephrite disk from Jack at Jojo.  It has an interesting story...it was a custom order and the person felt that the quality was not up to their expectations.  He told me that I could pay whatever I felt it was worth.  Fair enough...It is lovely, but has a small line on the edge, and has a satin polish.  It bothered me at first, (the polish), but he explained that it is satiny on purpose to bring out the glow of the jade.  I'm not sure why he offered it to me, but I accepted.  I have grown to love it because of it's purity in color and shape.  It needs some kind of metal setting though.
> 
> View attachment 3101370
> 
> 
> View attachment 3101371



Oh my, whar beauties you have, thanks for sharing.


----------



## clairejune

Thank you Zip! I am happiest with the Siberian and the ring. Those are my 2 biggest additions, but the ring has special significance because it's fun to find your own stone. It took me a year to do it.


----------



## Jade4Me

clairejune said:


> That's it for Spring/Summer additions.  I am ordering an XXL Siberian disk, and want to pair it with a Sapphire for the center.  My main other collecting goals are to get my sliced in half bangle hinged with the right design. I do so love  jade earrings, pendants and beads though.  As always, it can be hard to stay focused, so who knows..


Exquisite additions! The Siberians are a perfect example of how Allan carefully carves out the best pieces possible from the rough truly doing the stone justice! Do you and your husband wear them daily along with your matching Edwards Black? Stacked or on different wrists?

Love the boa ring! That pebble is a elevated to a gemstone in that custom setting!


----------



## Ixorajade

Thanks for sharing your spring/ summer collection! Love the the lavendar jade earrings and the bangle in the same picture. And a statement piece for the blue nephrite!


----------



## Ixorajade

Jkp - I saw that lavender princess on instagram! Not sure how much it cost tho ...prob an arm and leg &#128517;


----------



## clairejune

Thanks Jade4me! It's true, Allan is masterful at how he decides to cut. I decided that i wanted about one third sugar color, and he found a way to capture many beautiful transitions. ( especially in my husband's bangle).And, as with all of his work, they have no flaws. 

Husband wears one on each wrist. I love the power of the EB on him, and the impression that it gives of being an absolute essence. But, I also love the luminosity of the Siberian. They look great together. 

For me, I sometimes wear them stacked, but often find myself wearing one or the other, and a jadeite bangle on my right wrist.  I tend to wear the Siberian more then the EB. Though it's hard to chose a favorite bangle, the Siberian is my favorite bangle of my entire collection.

Re the pebble, thank you! It's a dress up or down stone. I had the diamond, it was the first one my husband gave me. I wanted the stones wrapped in the coils of the snake, with the pebble open on one end, to convey a sense of time passing, the oldest being the diamond, fully surrounded by the coils, and the pebble near the head, with the snake encircling it.  the snake is like a metaphor for the experiences we've shared.

Any new acquisitions for you this summer?


----------



## clairejune

Thanks Ixorajade!  Some people might be reminded of an "old auntie" style with these, because it's a style that's been worn for a long time. But, they are clean, neat and perfect for an office. Just a pop of color, and not too heavy, and they frame the jaw line nicely. I highly recommend these kinds of earrings.


----------



## Ixorajade

clairejune said:


> Thanks Ixorajade!  Some people might be reminded of an "old auntie" style with these, because it's a style that's been worn for a long time. But, they are clean, neat and perfect for an office. Just a pop of color, and not too heavy, and they frame the jaw line nicely. I highly recommend these kinds of earrings.



Not 'old auntie' at all! Maybe the colour made the difference... gives them some lightness and youthful vibes.  And the bangle is amazing ...is it new too?


----------



## clairejune

I don't think they are old auntie either, but I've heard this type described that way. Your right though, color makes a difference. Maybe they would look more conservative if they were green.

It's interesting how earring shapes affect one's mood. When I wear those, I feel focused and prepared for the day. When I wear the dangly slices, I feel more like a free spirit, open and dreamy.

Thanks for the compliment on the bangle. It's not that new. I got it 10 months ago after 7 months of paying it off. It's an old bangle from the 1940's, hand carved dragon and Phoenix. It's the one in my avatar.


----------



## Ixorajade

Speaking of old auntie pieces... I have this old ring that belonged to one of my grandmothers.   Its really old style design.  I'm thinking of getting the jade reset else i will never wear it out.  Perhaps more modern ring or as a pendant. .. any design ideas from the jade sisters?


----------



## clairejune

That's gorgeous! I can imagine it as a pendant as well as a ring. It's got lovely proportions. It could be like a magic looking glass pendant. I can think of many possibilities for it. You could add a few smaller stones like diamonds, or something with more color, like a blue green Montana sapphire. You could also have it in just gold, and have the emphasis be on the lines and shapes, like a sculpture. I hope you redesign it because with the history and it's beauty, it would be a shame not to wear it.


----------



## luckybunny

clairejune said:


> Ok here are the Siberians.  These are called 'mountain sugar jade' because they come from the mountain, and the brown looks like caramelized sugar.  'Seed' jade is the kind that has fallen into the rivers, and has been there for thousands of years.  Often, instead of a brown crust, it will have a bright yellow/orange crust, but not always. Really love the width of this and the patterns.
> 
> View attachment 3101354
> 
> 
> View attachment 3101355
> 
> 
> View attachment 3101356
> 
> 
> View attachment 3101357


wow Claire! all your jades are so beautiful!!! I really missed your insightful posts on forum. 

the siberian bangle is absolutely gorgeous - it would be my favorite too, very luminous and ethereal.

reminds me of zipcount's bangle and my Sunny (i still wear her every day and it's almost been a year).


----------



## clairejune

Hi Lucky bunny!  Thank you.  I can imagine why you wear Sunny everyday.  Both you and Zip have such stunning bangles.  I feel that for me, the look of white nephrite jades is so very elegant.  Both of yours have inspired me by their beauty.  I cannot imagine a more beautiful example then the ones you have. 

I was reading an article recently, which was written by a collector.  He described jadeite as a beautiful woman, with high heels, jewels, and under the spot light, attention grabbing.  He went on to describe nephrite jade as like finding your lover in a dark room.  I thought the analogies were quite fitting actually because nephrite can have that gorgeous fine-ness and mystery about it, and one gets to know it deeply.  

While browsing, I came across these Vonsen's blue jade beads.  I assume that his is the type of nephrite that my ring found pebble is because it was found in the same vicinity....it would be so wonderful to someday find a chunk big enough to make something like these out of.


----------



## clairejune

I also watched a video on you tube called jade hunters of china.  It is about the incredible effort the miners have to go through to find jade in the mountains. I believe these deposits are close to the site of the Siberian deposits, certainly the same harsh environment.  Everything is pretty much done by hand because it's too steep to carry much machinery up.  They have to live up there all season long, and often don't find a high quality deposit.  The prospectors who fund this are playing a gambling game.  Worse, everything has to be carried down by hand. 

It was a moving documentary to watch, and made me appreciate the Siberian and Chinese  jades even more.  It's well worth checking out.


----------



## annetok

clairejune said:


> Ok here are the Siberians.  These are called 'mountain sugar jade' because they come from the mountain, and the brown looks like caramelized sugar.  'Seed' jade is the kind that has fallen into the rivers, and has been there for thousands of years.  Often, instead of a brown crust, it will have a bright yellow/orange crust, but not always. Really love the width of this and the patterns.
> 
> View attachment 3101354
> 
> 
> View attachment 3101355
> 
> 
> View attachment 3101356
> 
> 
> View attachment 3101357



these are verrrryyy pretty! It's such a soft, subdued look. If I had 10 arms I would wear jade on each


----------



## clairejune

Thank you Annetok!  If only we could. Because of this, there are only so many bangles one will end up wearing.  I have a few which I almost never wear, but still love . Do you find this to be true for you as well?


----------



## cdtracing

clairejune said:


> Here is the blue nephrite which my husband found last summer on the beach, set into a boa ring.  It has blue diamond eyes, and a yellow diamond which is the color of the gold.  It was my setting idea interpreted by my favorite goldsmith.  It really surprised me how big it turned out to be, and how heavy.  Probably weighs more than all of my other rings combined.  I wear it on my right index finger.  It goes nicely with some of the blue shades in 2 bangles which I wear a lot.  Some pics are before I asked him to add the gem eyes.
> 
> View attachment 3101360
> 
> 
> View attachment 3101361
> 
> 
> View attachment 3101362
> 
> 
> View attachment 3101363



That's an awesome design!  It looks great on you!!


----------



## cdtracing

clairejune said:


> Ok here are the Siberians.  These are called 'mountain sugar jade' because they come from the mountain, and the brown looks like caramelized sugar.  'Seed' jade is the kind that has fallen into the rivers, and has been there for thousands of years.  Often, instead of a brown crust, it will have a bright yellow/orange crust, but not always. Really love the width of this and the patterns.
> 
> View attachment 3101354
> 
> 
> View attachment 3101355
> 
> 
> View attachment 3101356
> 
> 
> View attachment 3101357





clairejune said:


> Here are some lavender disk earrings which I bought this past summer, and some Siberian slice earring from Allan, (though I think they are from the other boulder because the color is slightly more green. )  I also bought this Washington state jade bangle, which has the exact proportions as the Siberian, so I can wear them together.  It is like a black with a blue, crushed velvet texture of color.  finally, I bought these vintage jadeite beads, from the 1940's.  They are very dainty. The pictures are not so good, especially the one with the dark bangle, sorry!
> 
> View attachment 3101364
> 
> 
> View attachment 3101365
> 
> 
> View attachment 3101366
> 
> 
> View attachment 3101367





clairejune said:


> I also got a white nephrite disk from Jack at Jojo.  It has an interesting story...it was a custom order and the person felt that the quality was not up to their expectations.  He told me that I could pay whatever I felt it was worth.  Fair enough...It is lovely, but has a small line on the edge, and has a satin polish.  It bothered me at first, (the polish), but he explained that it is satiny on purpose to bring out the glow of the jade.  I'm not sure why he offered it to me, but I accepted.  I have grown to love it because of it's purity in color and shape.  It needs some kind of metal setting though.
> 
> View attachment 3101370
> 
> 
> View attachment 3101371



Beautiful pieces!  I love your Siberian!!


----------



## cdtracing

Ixorajade said:


> Speaking of old auntie pieces... I have this old ring that belonged to one of my grandmothers.   Its really old style design.  I'm thinking of getting the jade reset else i will never wear it out.  Perhaps more modern ring or as a pendant. .. any design ideas from the jade sisters?



That's a beautiful ring & the stone has really lovely proportions.  It would make a wonderful pendant or could be reset in another ring setting that you like.


----------



## Junkenpo

Ixorajade said:


> Speaking of old auntie pieces... I have this old ring that belonged to one of my grandmothers.   Its really old style design.  I'm thinking of getting the jade reset else i will never wear it out.  Perhaps more modern ring or as a pendant. .. any design ideas from the jade sisters?



I love the coloring on that!  I like feeling retro, so I would totally wear the ring exactly as is, but I like clairejune's ideas of resetting and adding other gemstones to the mix. Of course, when in doubt, bling it out! Diamonds.... There is so much that can be done with a pretty piece of jade!


----------



## Trekkie

Note to self, don't try to remove bangle without soap and water. The bruises may be small but they are painful.


----------



## clairejune

Cdtracing, thank you for the compliments! Much appreciated

Trekkie, I believe those are super painful! So sorry. You are right, it's not worth doing without soap and water.

Once, on a hot day, I was swollen and forced a tight bangle off in order to try a stacking brass bangle on. It left small bruises like that which hurt when I moved my thumb. Felt like I ruptured a vein. I know how painful those are. 

That's a very lovely bangle. Love the light, almost chartreuse color with the coolness of the white metal. An unusual piece....so fresh looking.


----------



## fanofjadeite

WOW! i love your pair of siberians, claire! looks good enough to eat


----------



## fanofjadeite

Ixorajade said:


> Speaking of old auntie pieces... I have this old ring that belonged to one of my grandmothers.   Its really old style design.  I'm thinking of getting the jade reset else i will never wear it out.  Perhaps more modern ring or as a pendant. .. any design ideas from the jade sisters?


thats a very pretty ring, ixora  i would wear it as it is and not have it reset at all.


----------



## fanofjadeite

Trekkie said:


> Note to self, don't try to remove bangle without soap and water. The bruises may be small but they are painful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3102363


OUCH!! your poor hand!! hope it heals soon, trekkie


----------



## annetok

clairejune said:


> Thank you Annetok!  If only we could. Because of this, there are only so many bangles one will end up wearing.  I have a few which I almost never wear, but still love . Do you find this to be true for you as well?



I almost never wear my carved leaf jade pendant, which has a lavender Cicada carving. It feels and sounds so glassy that all I do is just look at it every once in a while. Meanwhile, my bangles Bali, Purr and Neptune get rotated every week, like children demanding equal attention


----------



## clairejune

Fanof, thanks! They do look like creme caramel now that you mentioned that lol.

Annetok,great that you're wearing yours equally by rotating.  I'm not sure I've seen the pendant, though I clearly remember Purr and Neptune ( at least, I think I do.) it sounds beautiful. Would love to see it, if you feel like it.  Some pendants get looked at but not worn. It's wonderful too, like a treasure, or one of those holding stone jades.


----------



## Trekkie

clairejune said:


> Cdtracing, thank you for the compliments! Much appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> Trekkie, I believe those are super painful! So sorry. You are right, it's not worth doing without soap and water.
> 
> 
> 
> Once, on a hot day, I was swollen and forced a tight bangle off in order to try a stacking brass bangle on. It left small bruises like that which hurt when I moved my thumb. Felt like I ruptured a vein. I know how painful those are.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a very lovely bangle. Love the light, almost chartreuse color with the coolness of the white metal. An unusual piece....so fresh looking.




I was a little silly, one of my friends wanted to try it on. I've learned my lesson, and this will probably be the smallest size I get for a long while. 

Thanks [emoji4] I really love her colouring too, especially the bright green spots and I love how the silver accentuates the creamy colour.


----------



## MahoganyQT

fanofjadeite said:


> thats a very pretty ring, ixora  i would wear it as it is and not have it reset at all.




Ditto!


----------



## clairejune

I like the claw prongs and actual setting very much Ixora. It's a lovely style that people pay for intensionally. It's got beauty as is, but the most important thing is whether you like it.

An idea came to me.  I think the design element which is most specific to a certain age is the thick band with ornamental designs. You could remove the heavier, tapered band with the designs on it, and replace it with a slimmer one with no designs . This would make it the cab seem to float on the finger more, and would make it a rather timeless, ageless design. Just throwing the idea out there in case you hadn't thought of it. It would probably cost you little, especially of you traded in the gold. and would change the look of it while keeping some of the beautiful parts of it.


----------



## Ixorajade

Thank you ladies for taking the time to share your ideas for my ring! All lovely ideas &#128522;  claire's most recent one abt keeping things simple by changing the band is a great idea and good for the pocket too


----------



## Ixorajade

Trekkie said:


> Note to self, don't try to remove bangle without soap and water. The bruises may be small but they are painful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3102363



Oh dear. ..hope the bruises heal fast!


----------



## annetok

Today, Bali and some amber


----------



## Junkenpo

Love the size and color of those amber beads, annetok!  I adore Bali, too! 


Here's my stack for today:

PL and Elsa.  I always think PL looks whitish until I put her next to something actually whitish, then the lavender shows up more.


----------



## annetok

Junkenpo said:


> Love the size and color of those amber beads, annetok!  I adore Bali, too!
> 
> 
> Here's my stack for today:
> 
> PL and Elsa.  I always think PL looks whitish until I put her next to something actually whitish, then the lavender shows up more.




What lovely, angelic colors!!


----------



## clairejune

Annetok, Sigh...Bali is Beautiful! Such a soothing, restful green. The white is fresh like a stream running through it. The carving has a lovely plumpness, and the spacing between the lines is clear and proportioned. It's a sparkling, clear piece with a whisper inviting on into the cool green. Love it. Very pretty and unexpected with the amber.

JKP, lovely stack. Elsa is frothiness personified! Reminds me of meringue or a snow cone, or powdered sugar with ice.  They both look so cool against your skin. Lovely.


----------



## Jade4Me

Ixorajade said:


> Speaking of old auntie pieces... I have this old ring that belonged to one of my grandmothers.   Its really old style design.  I'm thinking of getting the jade reset else i will never wear it out.  Perhaps more modern ring or as a pendant. .. any design ideas from the jade sisters?


Lovely ring! I'd also wear it as is, but you know yourself so go for a more modern setting! Accenting with diamonds as others suggested is a great idea. Myself I'd go with bold modern simple lines - almost masculine.



Trekkie said:


> Note to self, don't try to remove bangle without soap and water. The bruises may be small but they are painful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3102363


Ouch! Keep a tube of hand cream in your purse for impromptu bangle on/offs. Hope it feels better soon!



annetok said:


> Today, Bali and some amber


What fun jumbo amber beads and looks great with Bali! What size are those beads?


----------



## clairejune

Lately I have been thinking about how well both jades can work together.  They are never going to be exact matches when pairing them, but they really can work.  Here are some pictures about my favorite associations between the 2 jades, nephrite and jadeite in my collection.  All of the bangles are jadeite, and the 2 pendants and ring are nephrite. Any one else have any favorite associations between the 2 jades?


----------



## clairejune

last one...


----------



## annetok

clairejune said:


> Annetok, Sigh...Bali is Beautiful! Such a soothing, restful green. The white is fresh like a stream running through it. The carving has a lovely plumpness, and the spacing between the lines is clear and proportioned. It's a sparkling, clear piece with a whisper inviting on into the cool green. Love it. Very pretty and unexpected with the amber.
> 
> JKP, lovely stack. Elsa is frothiness personified! Reminds me of meringue or a snow cone, or powdered sugar with ice.  They both look so cool against your skin. Lovely.



Thank you, indeed, the white is like water, maybe from ice melting in springtime


----------



## annetok

Jade4Me said:


> Lovely ring! I'd also wear it as is, but you know yourself so go for a more modern setting! Accenting with diamonds as others suggested is a great idea. Myself I'd go with bold modern simple lines - almost masculine.
> 
> 
> Ouch! Keep a tube of hand cream in your purse for impromptu bangle on/offs. Hope it feels better soon!
> 
> 
> What fun jumbo amber beads and looks great with Bali! What size are those beads?



Jade4Me, the jumbo amber is 20mm big. I sometimes bite them lightly because they look so juicy haha


----------



## piosavsfan

My first ever jadeite bangle from gojade! I'm so happy that I got it. It's 64mm, fits perfectly, matches everything, and was only $39. Now I'm wondering who else may sell bangles near this size because I haven't seen that many. I will need to find myself a higher quality one for my birthday or Christmas!


----------



## piosavsfan

One more picture on a white plate that shows the color more. Sometimes it looks white, other times grey, and my BF called it light seafoam green.


----------



## Junkenpo

Clairejune, love your stuff!  Such pretty sets.

piosavsfan... how great to get the right size on the first try!  It looks lovely, the coloring works really with your skin tone.  Princess shapes are my favorite.


----------



## fanofjadeite

today


----------



## annetok

fanofjadeite said:


> today



Ooohh that carved honey jade looks sweet!


----------



## fanofjadeite

annetok said:


> Ooohh that carved honey jade looks sweet!


thanks, annetok  but that yellow bangle is not jade. its made of beeswax, according to the seller. its one of my fav non jade bangles


----------



## clairejune

Thank you JKP.  So far, I've just bought what I I've loved, without too much focus about making sets, but it's nice when things can work together. Especially between the 2 jades because there seems to be a division between them. It's nice to recognize that the differences don't keep them from looking good together. One can wear a mixture and it can be very pretty and super interesting.

Fanof, that's a cool stack. Looks almost like pop art colors! Btw, what is the yellow one made of? What a bright, strong yellow!  You are truly combining in fun and unexpected ways...,I can imagine that combo of colors on a runway, next to those Lego purses!


----------



## clairejune

Fanof...beeswax?? That's amazing!

Piosavsfan, congratulations! Looks lovely on you! The sea foam green is a soothing and mystical color. I'm sure you'll find many more bangles in the future...btw, I've seen that size on Suzanne corner eBay. Good prices...sometimes hit or miss. Look for  "grade A untreated description because if it states only "jadeite", that means it's treated. She sells both. I know I have seen larger sides else where also. Anyway, enjoy your lovely new bangle!


----------



## Jade4Me

Stunning pics Claire - thanks for sharing! I guess I mix jadeite and nephrite all the time, but never thought about it. I favor my nephrite bangles, but have only jadeite rings and earrings, mostly jadeite pendants.

Congrats piosavsfan! I think you were fated to have this bangle - getting a perfect fit princess on your 1st try! Looks great on you! Do you want a D-shape next? That is more common in this size than a princess shape. Try jojojade online. Also, eBay and Etsy seller ultimate_jadeite is on a restocking trip, but you can still contact them and maybe ask if they could look out for bangles in your size.


----------



## Jade4Me

fanofjadeite said:


> thanks, annetok  but that yellow bangle is not jade. its made of beeswax, according to the seller. its one of my fav non jade bangles


So fun and yummy looking! Now this one you really can munch on, ha ha!  
Seriously is it like a candle?


----------



## clairejune

Thanks jade4me. I also now have changed to favor nephrite bangles, but love both jades. You have always had a great way of combining. Have you been doing any more wire wrapping lately?

Just a story which comes to mind. This summer, I met a collector who started collecting when she was 16. Her uncle was a jadeite dealer. She eventually started to add nephrite things to her collection. She told me that after decades, her favs are her nephrite things. She did have a true imperial green bangle from a great aunt, which was mind blowing to see. She also wore a strand of sugar jade beads in a rich reddish/brown, which were stunning. The combination was just amazing.


----------



## fanofjadeite

clairejune said:


> Thank you JKP.  So far, I've just bought what I I've loved, without too much focus about making sets, but it's nice when things can work together. Especially between the 2 jades because there seems to be a division between them. It's nice to recognize that the differences don't keep them from looking good together. One can wear a mixture and it can be very pretty and super interesting.
> 
> Fanof, that's a cool stack. Looks almost like pop art colors! Btw, what is the yellow one made of? What a bright, strong yellow!  You are truly combining in fun and unexpected ways...,I can imagine that combo of colors on a runway, next to those Lego purses!


thanks, claire  havent seen any beeswax bangle before and after i bought mine. i guess they are not too common, which makes me treasure it even more.


----------



## fanofjadeite

Jade4Me said:


> So fun and yummy looking! Now this one you really can munch on, ha ha!
> Seriously is it like a candle?


thanks, jade4me  your comment made me laughed out loud. u r too funny. it feels a little waxy but i wouldnt say its as waxy as a candle.


----------



## piosavsfan

Junkenpo said:


> Clairejune, love your stuff!  Such pretty sets.
> 
> piosavsfan... how great to get the right size on the first try!  It looks lovely, the coloring works really with your skin tone.  Princess shapes are my favorite.



Thank you. I really like princess shape, too. 



fanofjadeite said:


> today



Love how colorful your stack is! That beeswax bangle is awesome. My grandmother is a beekeeper, if I had a bangle like that she would be thrilled. 



clairejune said:


> Fanof...beeswax?? That's amazing!
> 
> Piosavsfan, congratulations! Looks lovely on you! The sea foam green is a soothing and mystical color. I'm sure you'll find many more bangles in the future...btw, I've seen that size on Suzanne corner eBay. Good prices...sometimes hit or miss. Look for  "grade A untreated description because if it states only "jadeite", that means it's treated. She sells both. I know I have seen larger sides else where also. Anyway, enjoy your lovely new bangle!



Thank you! I've looked at her store and some of her pictures are so blurry and poor quality, makes it difficult to figure out if you like something.



Jade4Me said:


> Stunning pics Claire - thanks for sharing! I guess I mix jadeite and nephrite all the time, but never thought about it. I favor my nephrite bangles, but have only jadeite rings and earrings, mostly jadeite pendants.
> 
> Congrats piosavsfan! I think you were fated to have this bangle - getting a perfect fit princess on your 1st try! Looks great on you! Do you want a D-shape next? That is more common in this size than a princess shape. Try jojojade online. Also, eBay and Etsy seller ultimate_jadeite is on a restocking trip, but you can still contact them and maybe ask if they could look out for bangles in your size.


 
Thank you! I would like to try a D shape. Does it need to be a little bigger? I will check out those sellers, thanks!


----------



## Jade4Me

clairejune said:


> Thanks jade4me. I also now have changed to favor nephrite bangles, but love both jades. You have always had a great way of combining. Have you been doing any more wire wrapping lately?
> 
> Just a story which comes to mind. This summer, I met a collector who started collecting when she was 16. Her uncle was a jadeite dealer. She eventually started to add nephrite things to her collection. She told me that after decades, her favs are her nephrite things. She did have a true imperial green bangle from a great aunt, which was mind blowing to see. She also wore a strand of sugar jade beads in a rich reddish/brown, which were stunning. The combination was just amazing.


I love both types of jade, too! Obsessed with bangles still...forever! Always making some form of jewelry, too. In a recent post is a double pi yin yang nephrite pendant. I'll find it later to repost.

Here is a combo I wore often this summer - BC nephrite bangle & black jadeite barrel bead. The colors and textures didn't come out well. Also today tried to capture Maya's yellow blue streak on this sunny day. I've been on a princess streak and I only have jadeite princesses, which I include Maya in although she's a squared off princess.


----------



## Jade4Me

Another try - it looks more vivid and substantial in person.


----------



## Jade4Me

Yesterday's princess was Fallon - rather large on me at almost 58mm, but good for quick changes.


----------



## Jade4Me

fanofjadeite said:


> thanks, jade4me  your comment made me laughed out loud. u r too funny. it feels a little waxy but i wouldnt say its as waxy as a candle.


Just don't cook a meal or roast marshmallows over a fire with it on!


----------



## clairejune

That's a beautiful combo jade4me! And Maya is so beautiful and substantial. Fallon is so beautiful too! Is it nephrite? It's very dramatic. Looking forward to seeing what you made.
I've been making jewelry too these days, and experimenting with wire wrapping. It's fun!


----------



## clairejune

Piosavsfan, I agree, the pictures on her site make things VERY hard indeed. You don't fully know what your getting. Jade4me made great other suggestions as to sellers, and you can always go custom.


----------



## Jade4Me

Yin yang pi's.


----------



## Jade4Me

clairejune said:


> That's a beautiful combo jade4me! And Maya is so beautiful and substantial. Fallon is so beautiful too! Is it nephrite? It's very dramatic. Looking forward to seeing what you made.
> I've been making jewelry too these days, and experimenting with wire wrapping. It's fun!


Fallon is jadeite. Her other side has a lot of black and is a little thinner. She was affordable and made even more so when I got a partial refund for size not as advertised. Was suppose to be 55mm, but is shy of 58mm. 3mm makes a big difference especially in a princess!

Love to see what you've been creating!


----------



## clairejune

Omg Jade4me, I love it! It's gorgeous! I'm fascinated with each disk, and they form a relationship together. Awesome pairing, awesome pendant! Now I'm inspired!


----------



## Jade4Me

clairejune said:


> Omg Jade4me, I love it! It's gorgeous! I'm fascinated with each disk, and they form a relationship together. Awesome pairing, awesome pendant! Now I'm inspired!


Thank you Claire!


----------



## clairejune

Ok, I'll load some pics. The wire wrapping is mostly with tiny pearls and tiny faceted peridot beads. Is love to do the same if I could find the right jade beads.

Fallon was a great acquisition!


----------



## clairejune

Ok, here are some recent wire wrap projects...The bottom necklace is made of druzy pearls, which have little wart like bumps all over them. It's a double strand.  The other pearl necklace, well...if any one is interested, then I'll post a better picture because the tiny pearls are not flat the way they look in the pic.


----------



## clairejune

If I find some good, tiny jade beads...well that would be fantastic because I would have preferred the jade to the pearls, chrysoprase and peridots. I would end up wearing them more. So, if anyone happens to come across some darling jade beads, please let me know?!


----------



## Jade4Me

clairejune said:


> If I find some good, tiny jade beads...well that would be fantastic because I would have preferred the jade to the pearls, chrysoprase and peridots. I would end up wearing them more. So, if anyone happens to come across some darling jade beads, please let me know?!


Very nice work and you did a LOT of wire wrapping! Tedious work but rewarding isn't it. I'm inspired by your druzy pearl necklace. I recently bought a strand of small Tahitian pearls (temporarily strung) that I can't decide if I want to knot with silk the classic traditional style of pearl necklaces, string with metal beads like silver ones, or maybe wire wrap them like your necklace...hum...


----------



## clairejune

Lol, you are right, it does get tedious! And thanks But these things I've done really slowly over the last 6 months. 

I adore Tahitian pearls! How exciting! I would have trouble deciding too. There is a great beauty about a classic strand. The color is often exotic and mysterious enough. On the other hand, the spacing on wire wrapping is very pleasant to look at.

The druzy pearls are a strange, deformation of freshwater pearls, and because they are tissue nucleated, they are pretty much solid nacre and can handle the roughness of metal better. With a nucleated pearl, one needs to be a tad more weary...but I'm sure there are ways of protecting the pearls by just being careful. I'd love to see them, and what you end up making!


----------



## clairejune

Have you seen Care Ehret's eBay store? Very fun and inspiring things there.

I'd love to get a mixture of tiny jade pebble slices, with crust all the way around, and two holes drilled in, one on each edge, and make a wire wrap out of those someday.


----------



## Jade4Me

clairejune said:


> Have you seen Care Ehret's eBay store? Very fun and inspiring things there.
> 
> I'd love to get a mixture of tiny jade pebble slices, with crust all the way around, and two holes drilled in, one on each edge, and make a wire wrap out of those someday.


Love their stuff and have admired their store for years!

I am concerned about metal on nucleated pearls. I've considered tiny matte black glass seed beads buffering the Tahitian pearls from the wire for the wire wrap style like your necklace. Do you think that "cheapens" the Tahitians using glass seed beads almost as tiny bead caps?


----------



## clairejune

Me too! That's where I got the druzy pearls and chrysoprase beads!

In re the glass bead idea, that's a hard question. I would wonder the same exact thing. Honestly, I think they might detract, but then again, they could look very modern, especially if they are a Matt finish...have you seen those tiny tiny, clear rubber spacer beads for pearls? They protect and are almost invisible...that's another option maybe.


----------



## Jade4Me

clairejune said:


> Me too! That's where I got the druzy pearls and chrysoprase beads!
> 
> In re the glass bead idea, that's a hard question. I would wonder the same exact thing. Honestly, I think they might detract, but then again, they could look very modern, especially if they are a Matt finish...have you seen those tiny tiny, clear rubber spacer beads for pearls? They protect and are almost invisible...that's another option maybe.


I've not seen size 15/0 seed beads in person yet. I'll order some online if my local bead shops don't have any. I'm hoping they are tiny enough to not detract much. Here's the strand with a jadeite ring. The pearls are 11mm for the middle one and graduates down to 8mm at the ends.


----------



## clairejune

Oh WOW!! How gorgeous!!! They are like secrets of the ocean ! So happy for you. They are amazing as is, and especially with the ring. They are such a statement of mystery, mature womanhood, and organic life flow...love them, and the ring too!

That's a good idea... Order and go from there. You could always redo it if you don't like it enough.


----------



## Jade4Me

clairejune said:


> Oh WOW!! How gorgeous!!! They are like secrets of the ocean ! So happy for you. They are amazing as is, and especially with the ring. They are such a statement of mystery, mature womanhood, and organic life flow...love them, and the ring too!
> 
> That's a good idea... Order and go from there. You could always redo it if you don't like it enough.


Thanks! I should just do SOMETHING to start and later redo it if I change my mind - oh the freedom of expression and endless revamping with DIY!  
Even if I just take them off the temporary nylon thread, string as is onto beading wire, add a clasp I have lying around, I can have the immediate gratification of wearing them!


----------



## clairejune

Oh I know! Please keep us posted about it! It's a natural beauty with your bangles! 

I have been struggling with a similar question....whether to use blue glass wire wrapped beads with an old gold locket that has some blue enamel on it. I'll just try it and see if the end result cheapens the look. Would love your honest opinion about it when I'm done.


----------



## piosavsfan

clairejune said:


> Ok, here are some recent wire wrap projects...The bottom necklace is made of druzy pearls, which have little wart like bumps all over them. It's a double strand.  The other pearl necklace, well...if any one is interested, then I'll post a better picture because the tiny pearls are not flat the way they look in the pic.
> 
> View attachment 3105587
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105588
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105589
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105590



Beautiful jewelry, you did an awesome job!

Out and about today. I feel like she needs a name.


----------



## clairejune

Hey thanks Piosavsfan! Hmmmm, a name....well, first thing that comes to mind is moon flower, because it's coolness seems remote, like the moon. Then there's that green, which reminds me of moss, or sea foam. Any other ideas?


----------



## Jade4Me

piosavsfan said:


> Beautiful jewelry, you did an awesome job!
> 
> Out and about today. I feel like she needs a name.



Celadon or green tea?


----------



## piosavsfan

Oooh I really like all of those name ideas, will have to think about it.

I realized that one of the things I really love about the bangle is that it stays in the same spot on my arm. I usually can't tolerate bracelets for too long because they move around and bug me. Does the D shape stay in place too?


----------



## clairejune

Piosavsfan, in my experience, D shapes stick more then rounds. They definitely 'live' on a spot on my arm. There is a flat surface area, which is larger. The oils of skin then create a moisture which the jade sticks to,  almost like a suction cup on a window.


----------



## Junkenpo

I agree with clairejune, D-shapes will cling easier to the skin.  I can push them and they'll stay in place better.  

Here's today's stack on the left... no bangles today.  I took them off yesterday during the shower because all the humidity and sweating is making me retain water. They just started feeling too confining.

My jade beads with my onyx bracelet.


----------



## Jade4Me

Nice elegant rich look JKP!


----------



## piosavsfan

Junkenpo said:


> I agree with clairejune, D-shapes will cling easier to the skin.  I can push them and they'll stay in place better.
> 
> Here's today's stack on the left... no bangles today.  I took them off yesterday during the shower because all the humidity and sweating is making me retain water. They just started feeling too confining.
> 
> My jade beads with my onyx bracelet.



I LOVE your stack, they look amazing together.


----------



## clairejune

Very pretty JKP!  Love the cheerful colors and the airiness of it.  Love the gold between those beads.


----------



## clairejune

Here are some better pics of the Washington State nephrite bangle with the Siberian, and one with the Edward's Black to compare the darkness of them both, and finally, the 2 sets of nephrite bangles, with the Yukon Snow green one added in. I believe the Siberian and blue velvet are 23mm, and the EB and YS are around  16mm..The Washington State one, Blue Velvet, has this interesting blue color which also looks like texture happening within it.


----------



## luckybunny

blue velvet and siberian (do you have a name yet?) are so substantial!! i can't stop looking at them! just beautiful!!


----------



## luckybunny

Jade4Me said:


> Yin yang pi's.



omo, just love this combo! so fun and cool!!!


----------



## clairejune

Thanks Luckybunny! I don't have a name yet, so of anything comes to mind...

The larger width is really nice to wear because it's soothingly heavy, and just feels strong and solid.  Also, one sees the stone transitions easily in the space.


----------



## luckybunny

fanofjadeite said:


> today



fiesta!!!  LOVE LOVE LOVE. so cheerful!!


----------



## clairejune

Lucky, when you feel like it, please post a pic if your beauty? I'd love to see it again. It's truly stunning!


----------



## annetok

fanofjadeite said:


> thanks, jade4me  your comment made me laughed out loud. u r too funny. it feels a little waxy but i wouldnt say its as waxy as a candle.



I did not find any beeswax bangles on ebay, only large tibetan style beads. Your piece must be rare!


----------



## Junkenpo

clairejune, love your nephrites!  so creamy looking... they look good enough to eat!   I'd love an  EB as wide as your siberian, but about half that thickness.   Is the WA state bangle from Allan, too? 
.
.
.
.


It was in the 90s here with 90% humidity... so excruciatingly hot.  We took DS to play in the fountains at the mall.  Wish I could have joined him!   Here's Smoke, since I rarely take pics of her.


----------



## clairejune

JKP, sounds uncomfortable, 90 percent humidity?!? We've had a heat wave here too, up to 99 degrees lately in some areas, and just the temp is so uncomfortable.

Smoke has gotten more luminous! I see the white swirls within the watery parts of the jade. Just beautiful, the way the patterns seem to roll within the bangle. Are you wearing it permanently?

Thanks on the compliments! The WA is also from Allan. Though he doesn't have more, he can get some.  I hope you do get that EB bangle, it would look perfect on you!


----------



## annetok

Junkenpo said:


> clairejune, love your nephrites!  so creamy looking... they look good enough to eat!   I'd love an  EB as wide as your siberian, but about half that thickness.   Is the WA state bangle from Allan, too?
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> It was in the 90s here with 90% humidity... so excruciatingly hot.  We took DS to play in the fountains at the mall.  Wish I could have joined him!   Here's Smoke, since I rarely take pics of her.



Smoke is soft and lovely, some sky tones in her


----------



## Jade4Me

clairejune said:


> Here are some better pics of the Washington State nephrite bangle with the Siberian, and one with the Edward's Black to compare the darkness of them both, and finally, the 2 sets of nephrite bangles, with the Yukon Snow green one added in. I believe the Siberian and blue velvet are 23mm, and the EB and YS are around  16mm..The Washington State one, Blue Velvet, has this interesting blue color which also looks like texture happening within it.
> 
> View attachment 3105921
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105922
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105923
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105924



Thanks for sharing as I was hoping to see more pics of your latest nephrite bangles! I especially love the last pic with the 4 bangles together for comparison. Such presence and depth in your new ones! Love love love them all!


----------



## Jade4Me

clairejune said:


> Thanks Luckybunny! I don't have a name yet, so of anything comes to mind...
> 
> The larger width is really nice to wear because it's soothingly heavy, and just feels strong and solid.  Also, one sees the stone transitions easily in the space.



Creme brulee (I must need more breakfast right now) or Anastasia.


----------



## Jade4Me

Junkenpo said:


> clairejune, love your nephrites!  so creamy looking... they look good enough to eat!   I'd love an  EB as wide as your siberian, but about half that thickness.   Is the WA state bangle from Allan, too?
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> It was in the 90s here with 90% humidity... so excruciatingly hot.  We took DS to play in the fountains at the mall.  Wish I could have joined him!   Here's Smoke, since I rarely take pics of her.


You captured a nice pic of her texture - like swirling smoke!


----------



## clairejune

Creme Brûlée it is!! Thanks jade4me! 

It's interesting with dark bangles....from a distance, they all look dark, but up close, there is a huge variation in color, depth and textures. There are many kinds of black.  The EB is the purest in it's absolute-ness, where as blue velvet is a softer, almost fuzzy look. Also, very much a blue color in there, surrounded by what looks like a soft black.  I've always imagined it with fluffy sweaters and tan colored leather, sort of a cold weather bangle.


----------



## Jade4Me

clairejune said:


> Creme Brûlée it is!! Thanks jade4me!
> 
> It's interesting with dark bangles....from a distance, they all look dark, but up close, there is a huge variation in color, depth and textures. There are many kinds of black.  The EB is the purest in it's absolute-ness, where as blue velvet is a softer, almost fuzzy look. Also, very much a blue color in there, surrounded by what looks like a soft black.  I've always imagined it with fluffy sweaters and tan colored leather, sort of a cold weather bangle.


I love the complex texture in Blue Velvet and her colors! I may have to ask Allan for a pendant in similar color WA nephrite as a bangle may be out of my price comfort zone.


----------



## clairejune

That would be perfect on you, Jade4me! I really think this jade would be great on you. In re pricing, I found that it was quite reasonable. Not in the same range as some of the other types he has. He's so easy to communicate with.


----------



## clairejune

It's important to mention that in the case of the price differences between some of Allan's jades, the difference does not mean some are lower quality then others. They are based mostly on how hard it is to obtain the material.  So, regardless of price, you are getting fab quality.


----------



## Jade4Me

Yes thanks Claire! In my old messages with Allan he had said something similar. So I'm encouraged to hear the WA jade is more plentiful and easier to obtain.


----------



## clairejune

It's great when something beautiful isn't also completely out of range! My guess is that it's not well known, and therefore doesn't yet have the following which drives prices up as it becomes harder to buy.  I have never seen anything like it.
Before. Neither had jack from jadefinejewelry. So , I believe it really is a niche jade.


----------



## Jade4Me

clairejune said:


> It's great when something beautiful isn't also completely out of range! My guess is that it's not well known, and therefore doesn't yet have the following which drives prices up as it becomes harder to buy.  I have never seen anything like it.
> Before. Neither had jack from jadefinejewelry. So , I believe it really is a niche jade.


That color is very appealing to me as you know I love darker nephrite. I'm not in a hurry and I know Allan has his family situation to deal with. But doesn't hurt to put the questions in.


----------



## clairejune

Absolutely! It's great to think about things one might have in 6 months because one's imagination can start to form the possibilities, and it keeps the excitement flowing! And the time goes fast.

I'm at the annual Indian Market, and though it's full of turquoise, one seller from Alaska had some lovely nephrite and silver cuffs, and green beads with mammoth ivory, on fuzzy seal skin . Very beautiful! Nephrite and mammoth ivory are gorgeous together!


----------



## clairejune

So, what's everyone wearing today? And, if you could add one thing to your collection, in the next few months, what would it be?


----------



## Junkenpo

clairejune said:


> So, what's everyone wearing today? And, if you could add one thing to your collection, in the next few months, what would it be?



Morning clairejune!

Right now I am only wearing Smoke. The humidity is improved from yesterday, but it's only comparatively better. Temperature-wise, it's literally 10 degrees cooler... yesterday it peaked at 97. We had lightening and thunder but no rain. 


As for jade...

Realistically or dream item?


Realistically, there is a pair of earrings I've been eyeing for a couple months now, seller is willing to take an offer, but even that is a little high for me right now. 

Dream jade item, would be an EB bangle from Allan, or a small princess lavender bangle, preferably lightly carved. 

Non-jade dream items would be this brooch or these earrings.


----------



## clairejune

Those are beautiful JKP! Love the fish!  Either of those bangles would be gorgeous.

So glad it's not as hot as yesterday. Here too, and I had a better day because of it!


----------



## Jade4Me

clairejune said:


> So, what's everyone wearing today? And, if you could add one thing to your collection, in the next few months, what would it be?


Blue Velvet inspired me to put on Moon Unit, my bluest bangle (jadeite - her other side is grey).


----------



## clairejune

Oh wow Jade4me, Moon Unit is so beautiful! What a rich color she has, and I love her 'texture'!  Just fascinating. Could stare at it for a long time.


----------



## fanofjadeite

piosavsfan said:


> Love how colorful your stack is! That beeswax bangle is awesome. My grandmother is a beekeeper, if I had a bangle like that she would be thrilled.



thanks, piosavsfan


----------



## fanofjadeite

Jade4Me said:


> Just don't cook a meal or roast marshmallows over a fire with it on!


thanks for the reminder, jade4me


----------



## fanofjadeite

Jade4Me said:


> I've not seen size 15/0 seed beads in person yet. I'll order some online if my local bead shops don't have any. I'm hoping they are tiny enough to not detract much. Here's the strand with a jadeite ring. The pearls are 11mm for the middle one and graduates down to 8mm at the ends.


jade4me, would u post a closeup of that ring, please?


----------



## fanofjadeite

Junkenpo said:


> I agree with clairejune, D-shapes will cling easier to the skin.  I can push them and they'll stay in place better.
> 
> Here's today's stack on the left... no bangles today.  I took them off yesterday during the shower because all the humidity and sweating is making me retain water. They just started feeling too confining.
> 
> My jade beads with my onyx bracelet.


those 2 bracelets look VERY pretty together, jkp


----------



## fanofjadeite

luckybunny said:


> fiesta!!!  LOVE LOVE LOVE. so cheerful!!


thanks, luckybunny  would u post a new pic of your sunny, please?


----------



## fanofjadeite

annetok said:


> I did not find any beeswax bangles on ebay, only large tibetan style beads. Your piece must be rare!


i think so too, annetok. i bought mine abt 3 yrs ago, and the seller hasnt been able to get anymore fr her supplier.


----------



## fanofjadeite

Jade4Me said:


> Blue Velvet inspired me to put on Moon Unit, my bluest bangle (jadeite - her other side is grey).


moon unit is looking gorgeous, jade4me


----------



## Ixorajade

piosavsfan said:


> My first ever jadeite bangle from gojade! I'm so happy that I got it. It's 64mm, fits perfectly, matches everything, and was only $39. Now I'm wondering who else may sell bangles near this size because I haven't seen that many. I will need to find myself a higher quality one for my birthday or Christmas!



Piosavsfan, look at these beauties! ! Saw them on ultimate jadedite's Facebook pg .  Sizes 62 to 63mm


----------



## clairejune

Those are very cool! Love the striking violet color. Together with the dark and light, the violet looks electric! Like a rock star bangle.


----------



## piosavsfan

Ixorajade said:


> Piosavsfan, look at these beauties! ! Saw them on ultimate jadedite's Facebook pg .  Sizes 62 to 63mm



Whoa love those! Very interesting colors.


----------



## crosso

Hi Jadies! Was on vacation last week, so had a lot of catching up to do! 

Ixorajade, I love your auntie ring just as it is! Gorgeous color! - but then, I like a vintage look. 

Claire, love seeing all your recent acquisitions. The Siberian bangles turned out just beautifully and I like Blue Velvet, too. They both have such presence - especially together. Also admired your lavender disc earrings and was so impressed with your wire wrapped necklaces. That was a lot of tedious work, but well worth it for the end result.

piosavsfan, congratulations on your first bangle! It's lovely and how lucky that you got a perfect fit on the first try!

J4Me, I had forgotten all about Moon Unit - it's such a cool bangle, you should definitely wear that one more often!

I'm sure I've missed commenting on some posts that I meant to, but it's a crazy busy day back to work and first day of school, so please forgive me (especially since my mind is still at the beach! :cool )


----------



## clairejune

Thank you Crosso!  I'm delighted that my wire wrap is liked! Welcome back sounds like you had a beautiful time..and getting back into life is a real transition.  Now you've got the first day done, and can relax a little more.


----------



## annetok

Today, Purr and a diamond ring I got myself as a gift


----------



## clairejune

Annetok, looks so elegant, sleek and modern, while incorporating the wildness of the bangle with it's dramatic color contrasts and patterns! AWESOME look, love it! The diamond ring is so sweet must have put a smile on your face today. A lovely gift to yourself!


----------



## Junkenpo

Great mod shot, annetok!

Here's today's jade.... because the humidity is still swelling my joints, I opted for First Princesss today.  She's easy on/off and a great weight.


----------



## clairejune

JKP, She's very substantial and lovely!


----------



## clairejune

Here's what I wore today, Genesis and Honeydew together, andCreme Brûlée Siberian on the other. Finally relaxing after a long day, forgive my PJ's!


----------



## annetok

clairejune said:


> Annetok, looks so elegant, sleek and modern, while incorporating the wildness of the bangle with it's dramatic color contrasts and patterns! AWESOME look, love it! The diamond ring is so sweet must have put a smile on your face today. A lovely gift to yourself!



Super happy with the ring. It's so simple and yet so brilliant! thanks Clairejune!

Thanks as well JKP. Love your bangles!!


----------



## crosso

annetok said:


> Today, Purr and a diamond ring I got myself as a gift



Nice bangle, annetok! Very pretty ring, too! Sometimes you just have to buy yourself a present because you deserve it, right? I have Purr bangle too, named so because it reminds me of my cat's fur&#9786;


----------



## clairejune

Crosso, that's the Purr I remember! A lovely, rich textured grey! Perfect name for it too! Do you wear it with your blue-ish disk pendant?


----------



## crosso

clairejune said:


> Crosso, that's the Purr I remember! A lovely, rich textured grey! Perfect name for it too! Do you wear it with your blue-ish disk pendant?



Thanks Claire! I don't wear any particular pendant with this one - sometimes a diamond bezel and sometimes my black jade Tiffany key, since I usually wear my Guatemalan black bangle with Purr. It's funny, but the "winter" bangles we got from WaterLily I find I am wearing more as a neutral summer bangle because the shades of white, grey and black are purer and go with crisp black and white better, whereas Purr is a soft fuzzy grey I wear more in the fall and winter.


----------



## clairejune

I can imagine it well with the diamond and key! Perfect together. You know, I've been wearing my "winter" bangles more in the summer too because of the fresh, icy ness of them! Almost like black mint leaves in a mojito cocktail with ice.  That's a good point because I just now realized it. I have to say, that I adore these bangles because of all that's happening in them.


----------



## annetok

crosso said:


> Nice bangle, annetok! Very pretty ring, too! Sometimes you just have to buy yourself a present because you deserve it, right? I have Purr bangle too, named so because it reminds me of my cat's fur&#9786;




Squeeee! Your cat is ssoo loveable hihi


----------



## piosavsfan

Crosso, your kitty is adorable and the Purr bangle is beautiful. 


I've decided that I'm calling my bangle Sea Foam, I've been wearing it everyday. I need more bangles!! The ones posted yesterday from Ultimate Jadeite are gorgeous but out of my price range currently.


----------



## crosso

clairejune said:


> I can imagine it well with the diamond and key! Perfect together. You know, I've been wearing my "winter" bangles more in the summer too because of the fresh, icy ness of them! Almost like black mint leaves in a mojito cocktail with ice.  That's a good point because I just now realized it. I have to say, that I adore these bangles because of all that's happening in them.



Love mine, too, they are so unique! Right about now, I might be tempted to trade it for that mojiti though! &#128521;


----------



## crosso

piosavsfan said:


> Crosso, your kitty is adorable and the Purr bangle is beautiful.
> 
> 
> I've decided that I'm calling my bangle Sea Foam, I've been wearing it everyday. I need more bangles!! The ones posted yesterday from Ultimate Jadeite are gorgeous but out of my price range currently.



Thanks so much, Piosavsfan! 
Lol, I have a 'Seafoam' too! Isn't it funny how certain color bangles bring the same things to mind in various people? Here's a throwback pic of mine from last summer


----------



## piosavsfan

Love your seafoam, crosso! Yours actually reminds me of the sky.


----------



## crosso

piosavsfan said:


> Love your seafoam, crosso! Yours actually reminds me of the sky.



Thank you! Yes, me too. It is both to me - like the sea and sky on a moody day . . .


----------



## crosso

annetok said:


> Squeeee! Your cat is ssoo loveable hihi



Thank you, Annetok. I have two fur babies, here they are together in their "catio" enclosure on the deck (can't help sharing, I adore both of them - they are such lovebugs!) Perhaps I should look for a creamy Hetian nephrite bangle to represent the second one!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Hi Jadies I'm back from our family vacation and trying to catch up on all the posts. So many pics of gorgeous pieces &#128525;
I ended up wearing my everyday bangle in my left - can't seem to part with it and I wore my new lavender bangle on my right hand during the day. Here is a picture I took. It is by the ice rink. 

View attachment 3108659


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Jadies I'm back from our family vacation and trying to catch up on all the posts. So many pics of gorgeous pieces &#128525;
> I ended up wearing my everyday bangle in my left - can't seem to part with it and I wore my new lavender bangle on my right hand during the day. Here is a picture I took. It is by the ice rink.
> 
> View attachment 3108659



GORGEOUS!!!! Hope you enjoyed your holiday!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

I should add that the lighting made the bangle a more intense lavender. I love how jade changes colours. Also as you can see the small patches of  pale green disappeared entirely. 
Too many beautiful pictures for me to comment on but what a treat to see everyone's jewellery &#55357;&#56842;
Okay gotta catch up on loads and loads of post vacation laundry ugh!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> GORGEOUS!!!! Hope you enjoyed your holiday!



I did Crosso thank you! Your fur babies are beautiful- so regal looking. 
And yes you should definitely get a creamy white hetian bangle to honour your other furbaby - gotta be fair to the kitties &#128521;


----------



## ForeverInPink

Grey Burmese Jade Bangle, purchased on a trip to Beijing in 2005. I love the veins and clouds with hints of purple, yellow and green in certain lights:


----------



## annetok

crosso said:


> Thank you, Annetok. I have two fur babies, here they are together in their "catio" enclosure on the deck (can't help sharing, I adore both of them - they are such lovebugs!) Perhaps I should look for a creamy Hetian nephrite bangle to represent the second one!



OH MY GOSH!! I sooo love cats. We have cat cafes in my country and the fur babies are so so sweet. Look, a carved Hetian Bangle: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hetian-Jade-Bangle-/271963038838?hash=item3f5242a476  actually I've been wanting that for myself but bought a diamond ring. No-more-jewelry diet for me!


----------



## clairejune

Crosso, you Must get a white nephrite! Would look wonderful with your collection. I think it would be gorgeous on you! Adorable cats too! Sigh...

Just be wary if you do start looking. There is a lot of other stuff that looks like white nephrite and is not. If it has a low-ish price, it's likely too good to be true.( sometimes people do get lucky deals though).  For example, Kawa jade (a strong type of serpentine) and Bowenite are popular on the market. A pure white, very translucent, even bangle for a few hundred is suspect. Often sellers of older things are not aware of what they truly have. I made that mistake and bought a 300 " nephrite" bangle, did a specific gravity test, turned out to be serpentine, or something else, and back it went. The sellers were shocked and had no idea, but they were profesh about it. I know you will find something totally gorgeous which is just right, as you always do with your eye for great jades

Oh, btw, I found a jadeite version of our 'winter' bangles! Not as dramatic, but I'll post it soon!


----------



## clairejune

Foreverinpink, how lovely! It's a great, subtle, poetic bangle with so much depth! Just gorgeous! Thanks for showing!


----------



## clairejune

2boys, beautiful, glossy, electric bangle! So pretty!


----------



## clairejune

Some thoughts about nephrite, and what I've been trying to learn about......please skip if not interested lol!


3jade does sell nephrite bangles in a very reasonable price range, ( love them!) some with lovely carvings, and there you get nephrites that are not of the most mainstream, and therefore price driving colors. Of course, this is a matter of taste, beauty is subjective, and I must stress that lovely jade can be had in ALL price ranges !! However , for the purpose of learning about it and buying what you hope to buy online, it's a good 'eye training' to look at the textures and colors of the nephrites and see the differences between those and some of the 100k ones on the jadefinejewelry site. Even there, some nephrite bangles that are a few thousand look astonishingly similar to the ones on the tens of thousands, so there are fine differences to learn to distinguish. Jack told me that they have offered few nephrite bangles compared with their jadeite selection on their foreign site because most Westerners don't have the chance to learn about it, and therefore don't appreciate the differences. It's a truly different world then that of jadeite, though there are some overlaps.

On the 3jade site, I think that those are Korean nephrite, which has a different texture then other types, and is quite a bit less expensive. (It's not offered on the jadedibejewelry site according to jack.) Again, very white hetian, ( the most expensive color), from china or nephrite from Siberia is going to cost considerably more.  

One way of identifying serpentine, is that it can be too translucent for nephrite. I bought a few Chinese books with pictures of nephrite treasures, and I've never seen one that is glassy and milky translucence in which you can see into the stone. The nephrite which I have seen has an even creaminess which reflects light in a glowy way, but isn't translucent the way that serpentine relatives are. Some serpentine a can be cloudy too, so there is a big range in it.  There are some gorgeous types, like Kawa jade, which is also of a similar MOH'S measure in hardness. I'm all for it, but only if that's what you were planning on buying, and not thinking you are getting nephrite.

Nephrite is a very subtle thing to understand. I just read an article about why certain types are much more expensive then others, and it comes down to differences of oily luster, moisture in the stone, grain,  and other qualities. At first, compared with jadeite, it may look all similar, especially because it's hard to see subtle differences in pictures. One needs GOOD pictures to see.

This has been a totally different education for me, and am trying to learn. I probably will still be years from now.  I am not an expert, but wish to share some thoughts and inspiration for the purpose of getting informed about both the material and the market together.


----------



## ForeverInPink

clairejune said:


> Foreverinpink, how lovely! It's a great, subtle, poetic bangle with so much depth! Just gorgeous! Thanks for showing!




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## crosso

annetok said:


> OH MY GOSH!! I sooo love cats. We have cat cafes in my country and the fur babies are so so sweet. Look, a carved Hetian Bangle: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hetian-Jade-Bangle-/271963038838?hash=item3f5242a476  actually I've been wanting that for myself but bought a diamond ring. No-more-jewelry diet for me!


Cat cafes!?! Do you eat there or is it a place to just go and hang out with cats and maybe drink some coffee? Sounds wonderful (except for possibly getting cat fur in your food, lol!)


----------



## crosso

clairejune said:


> Crosso, you Must get a white nephrite! Would look wonderful with your collection. I think it would be gorgeous on you! Adorable cats too! Sigh...
> 
> Just be wary if you do start looking. There is a lot of other stuff that looks like white nephrite and is not. If it has a low-ish price, it's likely too good to be true.( sometimes people do get lucky deals though).  For example, Kawa jade (a strong type of serpentine) and Bowenite are popular on the market. A pure white, very translucent, even bangle for a few hundred is suspect. Often sellers of older things are not aware of what they truly have. I made that mistake and bought a 300 " nephrite" bangle, did a specific gravity test, turned out to be serpentine, or something else, and back it went. The sellers were shocked and had no idea, but they were profesh about it. I know you will find something totally gorgeous which is just right, as you always do with your eye for great jades
> 
> Oh, btw, I found a jadeite version of our 'winter' bangles! Not as dramatic, but I'll post it soon!


Can't wait to see your new winter jadeite bangle!
If I do get a white nephrite, I will be very careful. Back when I first joined the thread, I bought what I thought was one, certified, so was confident. Once I learned about SG and tested all my bangles, found that it is probably bowenite, agate or chalcedony (hard to tell as all their SGs are very close.) It's a lovely bangle, but as you describe in your other post, it does not really have that waxy, glowy look to it, it is more glassy looking and very even. Live and learn.
Thanks for your post re nephrite! There is so much to learn and I think probably even less easily found information about nephrite than jadeite and how to identify good material. I do like 3jade's nephrites, even though they are not the milky white - I like the hollow carved ones, I find them so intriguing! I bought my chunky BC nephrite from them and love it. Good quality for the price. 
If I were to get a non-carved one, I would want a creamy white with deeper cream/beige areas (just like my cat ), but I suspect one like that is out of my price range right now. Never hurts to look though!


----------



## clairejune

Crosso, I LOVE 3jade's carved bangles too!  Have always wanted one.  I'm glad that they offer what they do because I have always been someone who likes non mainstream colors, like their olive green ones.   Live and learn indeed!  It's so hard when one thinks one is getting something, only to find out that it's not as you thought.  Sorry you went through that as did I, buy hey, we learned a lot! 

 I do wish that it would be easier to learn about nephrite.  The best books are in Chinese, but at least there one gets great pics.  It would be great if someone who has been collecting for years would talk about it on the thread.  Ive found people but they are usually on Asian art forums, where the focus is as much about when, the designs, etc.

In Regards to the winter bangles, I did Not buy one, but just discovered them.  I was surprised that the mood of the bangles are somewhat similar...what do you think?  The 2 top ones are jadeite.  The 2 bottom are the Albite Feldspar Moonstone bangles.












I


----------



## clairejune

And, here is what i'm wearing today...Arwen with Creme Brûlée moved to the other hand.  What are you ladies wearing?


----------



## crosso

Here are a few creamy looking ones I found that I really like. Alas, the carved one is too large and the other two out of my price range


----------



## crosso

And some green Hetian nephrites I like


----------



## clairejune

They all SO beautiful! I love them All! The carved one is so well done, and I love the open, larger design!. I have admired those yellows too...and the dreamy, soft greens! A carved nephrite is def on my wish list!


----------



## crosso

clairejune said:


> Crosso, I LOVE 3jade's carved bangles too!  Have always wanted one.  I'm glad that they offer what they do because I have always been someone who likes non mainstream colors, like their olive green ones.   Live and learn indeed!  It's so hard when one thinks one is getting something, only to find out that it's not as you thought.  Sorry you went through that as did I, buy hey, we learned a lot!
> 
> I do wish that it would be easier to learn about nephrite.  The best books are in Chinese, but at least there one gets great pics.  It would be great if someone who has been collecting for years would talk about it on the thread.  Ive found people but they are usually on Asian art forums, where the focus is as much about when, the designs, etc.
> 
> In Regards to the winter bangles, I did Not buy one, but just discovered them.  I was surprised that the mood of the bangles are somewhat similar...what do you think?  The 2 top ones are jadeite.  The 2 bottom are the Albite Feldspar Moonstone bangles.
> 
> View attachment 3109220
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109221
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109222
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109223
> 
> I


They are very similar! Honestly, I prefer the albite//feldspar/moonstone ones because of how the colors seem to be suspended in the stone and the contrast between the 'sharp' looking dark bits and the hazy, cloudy white and grey bits. Also the transparent windows seem to have a bit of that moonstone sheen that I love. So much going on in these bangles!


----------



## crosso

clairejune said:


> And, here is what i'm wearing today...Arwen with Creme Brûlée moved to the other hand.  What are you ladies wearing?
> 
> View attachment 3109225


Lovely, as always! LOVE Arwen!


----------



## clairejune

Yes, they are sharper with clean transitions between the black, white and greys. I am glad they were found because I haven't found others, though I have looked because a work collegue wanted one. I couldn't find Waterlily products at the time either.


----------



## clairejune

Thanks! Arwen is an old lady, but immortal! ( or so I hope!) I always feel her age when I put her on. With other bangles, I'm not aware of that aspect.


----------



## crosso

clairejune said:


> They all SO beautiful! I love them All! The carved one is so well done, and I love the open, larger design!. I have admired those yellows too...and the dreamy, soft greens! A carved nephrite is def on my wish list!


Me too - that carved one I posted is 62mm. The largest I have is 60mm and it is okay on my left wrist. Love the carving on this one too, but I think 62 might feel too loose.  The sage green one is really pretty for fall and quite affordable. May consider that one . . .


----------



## clairejune

That sage green one has such a romantic color! I think of the color of Eucalyptus trees in a bank of fog, and the sage brush growing on the high Desert plains under dramatic skies. It's beautiful!


----------



## clairejune

Ok I just found them again on Etsy, but it appears they no longer carry bangles.


----------



## clairejune

Here are some that I think are great for different reasons. the most expensive is the one with the gold inlay because it has a more white color, the texture is more even, and there is more moisture in the stone.


----------



## crosso

clairejune said:


> Here are some that I think are great for different reasons. the most expensive is the one with the gold inlay because it has a more white color, the texture is more even, and there is more moisture in the stone.
> 
> View attachment 3109260
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109261
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109262
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109263


All beautiful! I eyed that first one, but know nothing about the seller. I like the lyrical carving of the last one. What is the black in the third one? Is that considered skin or is it impurity in the stone? I like it! The color patterning is very cool. Don't know why exactly, but it has a sort of 'tribal' feel to it to me - like it would look great with African or Ikat or even animal prints.


----------



## clairejune

Exactly what I like about it! It's very cool. It's from Elegant Artifacts. Not sure about the black. It's got to be the pattern of where another mineral gets mixed in. I'm sure some would call it an impurity of one is basing judgement on the evenness of the stone, but I've seen expensive white with grey nephrite when it forms a beautiful pattern.


----------



## clairejune

Last one is lovely too, from DT, and obviously hand done with a nice ivory color. It's got a lot of body to it without looking overly dry.


----------



## crosso

clairejune said:


> Last one is lovely too, from DT, and obviously hand done with a nice ivory color. It's got a lot of body to it without looking overly dry.



Yes, it's gorgeous ! DT has some very nice quality stuff. She has one carved jadeite that is very similar to my 'Tendril' bangle I am wearing today that I got from SC last year (but several hundred dollars more, which made me feel very pleased with my SC purchase!&#128522 Is the 
first one from jade Hawaii or something like that on Etsy? New seller I think. If I recall, he had some pretty jadeites too.


----------



## clairejune

Tendril is SO lovely on you! Yes, you just cannot beat the price you found her for.You have been able to read through/interpret SC's pictures inspite of thier blurriness! All your things from her are great finds for unbeatable prices. You should be proud! It's not easily done with online jade buying lol.

Yes, the first is from jewelry gallery Hawaii, and the inventory looks nice. I've not had any experience with them either.


----------



## luckybunny

lovin' all the nephrite talk! i have come to appreciate nephrite more than jadeite. in these pics, the only jadeite bangle is the one on the very left. the one on the very right is Sunny, next to another hetian bangle (the photo shows all her specks - bringing her price way down), then a beaded BC nephrite bracelet.

these two pics are almost identical except for lighting...it shows how Sunny glows in the dark.


----------



## luckybunny

crosso said:


> Nice bangle, annetok! Very pretty ring, too! Sometimes you just have to buy yourself a present because you deserve it, right? I have Purr bangle too, named so because it reminds me of my cat's fur&#9786;


j'adore!!!! your kitty is soooo purrrrfect and cute!!!


----------



## piosavsfan

I sent a message to SC about a bangle I potentially want like 5 days ago...and have heard nothing. Is that normal with her?


----------



## crosso

luckybunny said:


> lovin' all the nephrite talk! i have come to appreciate nephrite more than jadeite. in these pics, the only jadeite bangle is the one on the very left. the one on the very right is Sunny, next to another hetian bangle (the photo shows all her specks - bringing her price way down), then a beaded BC nephrite bracelet.
> 
> these two pics are almost identical except for lighting...it shows how Sunny glows in the dark.



Thanks for the comp on my kitty, luckybunny!  Glad you chimed in - I was thinking about your Sunny this morning, but could not remember who she belonged to. She is stunning!


----------



## crosso

piosavsfan said:


> I sent a message to SC about a bangle I potentially want like 5 days ago...and have heard nothing. Is that normal with her?



No - she usually responds within 24 hours. Hope nothing is wrong - she is an older lady in her 70s. Maybe try sending another message . . .


----------



## crosso

clairejune said:


> Tendril is SO lovely on you! Yes, you just cannot beat the price you found her for.You have been able to read through/interpret SC's pictures inspite of thier blurriness! All your things from her are great finds for unbeatable prices. You should be proud! It's not easily done with online jade buying lol.
> 
> Yes, the first is from jewelry gallery Hawaii, and the inventory looks nice. I've not had any experience with them either.



Thank you! (blushing!) Yes, I was very lucky with my finds, I think. It seems to be getting harder to find pretty, different bangles at reasonable prices. Lately, the reasonably priced jadeite ones I see on ebay especially all look the same to me. So if I am to continue by jade obsession with anymore purchases, it will probably be nephrite. Not that I need any more, I've built up a pretty large collection, but I do so enjoy all my jade!


----------



## dster1

Hi everyone, I'm new to this thread and would like your advice. I really love the look of jade bangles but I currently wear my love bracelet on my right (dominant) hand and watch on my left. Is it okay to stack jade with the love bangle or would it increase chances of cracking? Im hesitant to move my love to my left hand since it'll scratch my watches. Would stacking a jade with a watch be equally be as bad?


----------



## clairejune

Lucky, what an impressive collection! I'm with you, appreciate nephrite more then jadeite. Yours are beautiful! Love them together, but Sunny stands out to me. What beautiful curves she has, and how substantial!

I found the description of nephrite by a writer which I mentioned pages ago, which is inspiring. I'll post it tonight!

Piosavsfan, sorry you've been waiting that long for a response ! Have you written her again inquiring about if she got it? Maybe she missed it somehow .


----------



## clairejune

Crosso, I know what you mean. Even with expensive jadeite, it does look similar to things which I have already, and it started to feel redundant to me. But, there is a new frontier in nephrite collecting.


----------



## clairejune

Dester1, you can wear a jade bangle with a watch or the love bracelet. Technically, jadeite is harder, so if anything were to scratch, it would be the metal, but in a minor way. One could buff that out after a few years on a jeweler's wheel in a minute.

Jadeite is most vulnerable to cracking or chipping with hard, sudden impact force, such as being dropped to a hard floor, or smashed against something with force. Though it is pretty hard, it can be brittle, and therefore is not as tough. The crystals are like interlocking tiles, and this explains some of the patchiness in all jadeite except for those with invisible, microcrystalline structure.

Nephrite is slightly less hard then jadeite, but much tougher, and will survive impact hits better. This is because the crystals are long and hair like. Think of the flexibility of a suspension bridge, and you get the idea. The long crystals can carry out a shock wave better then jadeite. The crystal structure in nephrite creates an even, creaminess and uniformity.



If you want to try stacking, I say just try it and see if you feel that it's something that you take to. Hope this helpful! A lot depends on how you treat your jewelry, as some are tougher on things then others.


----------



## piosavsfan

SC got back to me after I sent another message. Unfortunately the bangle I inquired about is B grade, so, I don't think I want it...


----------



## clairejune

Piosavsfan, I say pass. You can ask her what she has that she might recommend in Agrade and in your size.

B grade jade is barely jade anymore, and will be much weaker. It's lighter, has an acid etched surface, and will look much more dull. IMO, the aliveness of jade is killed in the process of making B grade jade.


----------



## piosavsfan

Thank you, clairejune, for the information. I've been trying to read up on jade and everyone here has been so helpful.


----------



## clairejune

It's my pleasure Piosavsfan! You will find a great second bangle because of your reading. There is a lot to know.  And, you got a great first bangle!

My first bangle was a B grade, which I paid 400$ for, and it wasn't worth 20$. I was so mad, but it lead me to reading up about jade, and I got a great second great bangle. There is a jade karma to buying the right bangle, but in order for karma to work, we have to open to knowing about the material . So, you are doing just the right thing. Good job!


----------



## dster1

clairejune said:


> Dester1, you can wear a jade bangle with a watch or the love bracelet. Technically, jadeite is harder, so if anything were to scratch, it would be the metal, but in a minor way. One could buff that out after a few years on a jeweler's wheel in a minute.
> 
> 
> 
> Jadeite is most vulnerable to cracking or chipping with hard, sudden impact force, such as being dropped to a hard floor, or smashed against something with force. Though it is pretty hard, it can be brittle, and therefore is not as tough. The crystals are like interlocking tiles, and this explains some of the patchiness in all jadeite except for those with invisible, microcrystalline structure.
> 
> 
> 
> Nephrite is slightly less hard then jadeite, but much tougher, and will survive impact hits better. This is because the crystals are long and hair like. Think of the flexibility of a suspension bridge, and you get the idea. The long crystals can carry out a shock wave better then jadeite. The crystal structure in nephrite creates an even, creaminess and uniformity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to try stacking, I say just try it and see if you feel that it's something that you take to. Hope this helpful! A lot depends on how you treat your jewelry, as some are tougher on things then others.




Thank you for such a detailed response! Are there reputable stores online or in NYC that you recommend? I have a fear of getting duped.


----------



## luckybunny

here is a better pic of the two hetians. sunny is on the right. the other one is only speckled in one area, but the action pic made it look much worse than it is. i felt bad, so had to do her justice.


----------



## clairejune

Gorgeous!! Lucky bunny, they are like lemon and lime together!! Just so pretty! Sunny has that burst of sunshine like comes through! Makes me happy just looking at it.


----------



## clairejune

Dster1, I don't know of any places in New York, but there are many reputable sellers! Check out the Reputable Jade Sellers list, which has it's own separate thread. It's a list of sellers, and people's' experiences with buying. It's like a resource thread.The purpose of that is to help people not get ripped off because there is SO much deceit and false advertising in the jade trade, not to mention that something like 95 percent of jade is treated! Yuck!


----------



## annetok

crosso said:


> Cat cafes!?! Do you eat there or is it a place to just go and hang out with cats and maybe drink some coffee? Sounds wonderful (except for possibly getting cat fur in your food, lol!)



They serve pasta, coffee and desserts. Some of the cats, the more feisty ones, don't care when they knock over cupcakes or cups. Here's one of the chubby babies in the cat cafe I was wearing Purr that day, funny enough!


----------



## crosso

clairejune said:


> it's my pleasure piosavsfan! You will find a great second bangle because of your reading. There is a lot to know.  And, you got a great first bangle!
> 
> My first bangle was a b grade, which i paid 400$ for, and it wasn't worth 20$. I was so mad, but it lead me to reading up about jade, and i got a great second great bangle. There is a jade karma to buying the right bangle, but in order for karma to work, we have to open to knowing about the material . So, you are doing just the right thing. Good job!



+1


----------



## crosso

annetok said:


> They serve pasta, coffee and desserts. Some of the cats, the more feisty ones, don't care when they knock over cupcakes or cups. Here's one of the chubby babies in the cat cafe I was wearing Purr that day, funny enough!



How cute is that?!? One of the specialty pet food stores near me allows all the employees to bring in their cats - many of them are involved in rescue organizations and have foster cats and kittens and I love going in and seeing all of them. A cat cafe sounds like a fun place to go!


----------



## clairejune

Here is the description of the difference between the two jades which I find so fitting.... A unique way of thinking about the differences.

Jade Today
The term jade today is used for two different rocks, jadeite and nephrite. While each of these jade cousins shares certain characteristics, in other ways they could not be more different. Yin/Yang. These are two different bridges to heaven.
Although I have been involved with jade since 1977, it was only when I visited China's famous Guangzhou jade market in 2009 that I was exposed to Chinese nephrite. It was love at first sight; suddenly I understood the deeper attraction of "jade." While the author once wrote that only jadeite had value as a gem material, this opinion was born of ignorance. The white Chinese nephrite is a lovely gem material possessing a sublime beauty all its own and today fetches prices that compete with the finest imperial jadeite. To date, the only source of this white nephrite is near Khotan in western China's Xinjiang province.
Whereas jadeite is lipsticked gloss and neon-lit high-heels, the beauty of Chinese nephrite involves a far different experience, where depth and feeling rule. Having now experienced both worlds, I must say that, as I grow older, I tend to be drawn more and more to the world of nephrite. In summarizing the difference between the two materials, I'd say that jadeite is miniskirted eyes-wide-open candy. In contrast, nephrite involves discovering your lover in a dark room, where beauty is hidden by blindfold, and thus discovered via sweet caress and touch. Even the manner in which the gems are displayed is radically different. Jadeite struts her stuff under gaudy lights surrounded by the sparkle of diamonds; in contrast, nephrite is placed in front of the public like fine art, with dark backgrounds and generous space, befitting a stone that the Chinese consider to be more valuable than either silver or gold.


----------



## piosavsfan

So I think I'm loving this bangle I found in my size, but wanted to get some expert opinions!  Thoughts?


----------



## zipcount

piosavsfan said:


> So I think I'm loving this bangle I found in my size, but wanted to get some expert opinions!  Thoughts?



Is it from churkworks?  Looks to be A grade.  Personally I think it's worth a couple hundred.


----------



## clairejune

Piosavsfan, the best way that I have found to think about jade buying is this: jade has a number of specific qualities which affect pricing such  as color, grain, translucence, pattern, evenness of color fade, overall poetry, and "flaws" such as inclusions, fissures, stone lines, and cracks. For each good quality a piece has, the price is going to go up exponentially. It's like a Vegas slot machine. It's not so hard to get one lemon, but getting 2 is exponentially harder, and 3 lemons is much much rarer, and 4 lemons... Well that jade is going to be in the millions. Since we all have a limit in what we can spend, it's best to think about what qualities you really want, and which you would be willing to forgo in order to get the ones which you want. So, for example, if I want strong color, translucence and fine grain, I might find that in my price range if I accept stone lines and a grey tone mixed in, and a black inclusion. Hope this is making sense!

Looking at that bangle in qualities, here is what I see. It fresh color range, with the light green, lavender and white. They are without brown or gray tones, which is why they are fresh looking. Grain is fine, and it has a good moisture, like a flower petal dewiness about it.  It has a slender width, similar to Seafoam, which could be a positive or negative depending on what you are looking for. I find slender sizes easier to stack, and larger, cuff styles better for wearing alone, but that's because I'm tall and need it to show up!  Anyway, my point is about what that being subjective. 

The bangle has a few white-ish stone lines. They seem acceptable to me, because they are like folds in the crystal matrix, but sometimes they can be placed in a bad spot.  Would they bother you? Also, it's good to ask the seller to check thoroughly for cracks, which are not good. Stone lines ideally should be healed, better either just on the surface, or deep inside, not reaching the surface. Hard to tell from the pics what's happening with them, but they look internal.

I think it's a very pretty bangle with an overall spirit of freshness, like spring flowers popping through the snow. However, in order for a jade to be worth it, I think it has to inspire a feeling in you. Does it do that? I definitely think it's worthy of a few hundred! BTW, if it's from the seller that Zip mentioned, I'm pretty sure it's A grade.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Piosavsfan I think it looks lovely. Colours are very soft and unlike how there is both lavender and green in the bangle. I'm not an expert when it comes to whether it looks A grade etc but I can definitely say it looks pretty


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

ForeverInPink said:


> Grey Burmese Jade Bangle, purchased on a trip to Beijing in 2005. I love the veins and clouds with hints of purple, yellow and green in certain lights:
> 
> View attachment 3108821
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108822
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108824



I love it! So modern looking and unique.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

clairejune said:


> And, here is what i'm wearing today...Arwen with Creme Brûlée moved to the other hand.  What are you ladies wearing?
> 
> View attachment 3109225



Arwen looks dreamy and out of this world. Also like your ring - so bold and matches the blue in Arwen Claire


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

luckybunny said:


> here is a better pic of the two hetians. sunny is on the right. the other one is only speckled in one area, but the action pic made it look much worse than it is. i felt bad, so had to do her justice.



Sunny is so fresh and I would imagine looks great with summer dresses and warm winter sweaters. All these Hettian and Nephrite bangles makes me want one too... I currently have a few jadeite bngles and one which I suspect may be chalcedony (spelling?) actually perhaps I will post a pic tomorrow for your opinions &#128521;


----------



## clairejune

Jademommy, thank you!


----------



## piosavsfan

zipcount said:


> Is it from churkworks?  Looks to be A grade.  Personally I think it's worth a couple hundred.


It is from Churk. He seems really nice and has some good reviews. 




clairejune said:


> Piosavsfan, the best way that I have found to think about jade buying is this: jade has a number of specific qualities which affect pricing such  as color, grain, translucence, pattern, evenness of color fade, overall poetry, and "flaws" such as inclusions, fissures, stone lines, and cracks. For each good quality a piece has, the price is going to go up exponentially. It's like a Vegas slot machine. It's not so hard to get one lemon, but getting 2 is exponentially harder, and 3 lemons is much much rarer, and 4 lemons... Well that jade is going to be in the millions. Since we all have a limit in what we can spend, it's best to think about what qualities you really want, and which you would be willing to forgo in order to get the ones which you want. So, for example, if I want strong color, translucence and fine grain, I might find that in my price range if I accept stone lines and a grey tone mixed in, and a black inclusion. Hope this is making sense!
> 
> Looking at that bangle in qualities, here is what I see. It fresh color range, with the light green, lavender and white. They are without brown or gray tones, which is why they are fresh looking. Grain is fine, and it has a good moisture, like a flower petal dewiness about it.  It has a slender width, similar to Seafoam, which could be a positive or negative depending on what you are looking for. I find slender sizes easier to stack, and larger, cuff styles better for wearing alone, but that's because I'm tall and need it to show up!  Anyway, my point is about what that being subjective.
> 
> The bangle has a few white-ish stone lines. They seem acceptable to me, because they are like folds in the crystal matrix, but sometimes they can be placed in a bad spot.  Would they bother you? Also, it's good to ask the seller to check thoroughly for cracks, which are not good. Stone lines ideally should be healed, better either just on the surface, or deep inside, not reaching the surface. Hard to tell from the pics what's happening with them, but they look internal.
> 
> I think it's a very pretty bangle with an overall spirit of freshness, like spring flowers popping through the snow. However, in order for a jade to be worth it, I think it has to inspire a feeling in you. Does it do that? I definitely think it's worthy of a few hundred! BTW, if it's from the seller that Zip mentioned, I'm pretty sure it's A grade.


Thank you for the detailed description! It all makes sense. Spring flowers is exactly what it reminds me of and I feel happy just looking at the pictures. I love the lavender and light green together, it's exactly what I was looking for and I was hoping to wear it together with Seafoam. It is from Churk.






2boys_jademommy said:


> Piosavsfan I think it looks lovely. Colours are very soft and unlike how there is both lavender and green in the bangle. I'm not an expert when it comes to whether it looks A grade etc but I can definitely say it looks pretty


Thank you!


----------



## clairejune

That sounds great then Piosavsfan! Do keep us posted if you get it!


----------



## luckybunny

crosso said:


> Thanks for the comp on my kitty, luckybunny!  Glad you chimed in - I was thinking about your Sunny this morning, but could not remember who she belonged to. She is stunning!





clairejune said:


> Lucky, what an impressive collection! I'm with you, appreciate nephrite more then jadeite. Yours are beautiful! Love them together, but Sunny stands out to me. What beautiful curves she has, and how substantial!
> 
> I found the description of nephrite by a writer which I mentioned pages ago, which is inspiring. I'll post it tonight!
> 
> Piosavsfan, sorry you've been waiting that long for a response ! Have you written her again inquiring about if she got it? Maybe she missed it somehow .





clairejune said:


> Gorgeous!! Lucky bunny, they are like lemon and lime together!! Just so pretty! Sunny has that burst of sunshine like comes through! Makes me happy just looking at it.





2boys_jademommy said:


> Sunny is so fresh and I would imagine looks great with summer dresses and warm winter sweaters. All these Hettian and Nephrite bangles makes me want one too... I currently have a few jadeite bngles and one which I suspect may be chalcedony (spelling?) actually perhaps I will post a pic tomorrow for your opinions &#55357;&#56841;



Thanks Claire, Crosso, and 2boys_Jademommy! I stopped buying bangles after I got sunny b/c i'm finally content w/my collection. so now i live vicariously thru all of y'all's gorgeous bangles.


----------



## clairejune

Yes, I'm at that point too, or close. I eventually would love a carved white or smooth very white nephrite bangle, but am in no rush at all. we were planning to get a pair of Siberian greens for our next anniversary, ( mostly because my husband wants a green). In general though, I feel very happy and content since I got creme brûlée.  I love seeing others' collections though.


----------



## dster1

crosso said:


> First pics of Lila! More to come when I have time. LOVE this new bangle! My first hinged and first grade a lavender.




I love your bangle! Do you mind sharing where it's from?how thick is the bangle?


----------



## ForeverInPink

2boys_jademommy said:


> I love it! So modern looking and unique.



Thank you *2boys_jademommy*, love your lavender bangle!


----------



## piosavsfan

I ended up buying the Spring Flowers (that's what I'm going to call it!) bangle! Shouldn't take too long to get to me because we are in the same state. Hopefully I still love it in person. My boyfriend was making me feel guilty about spending money on it so I picked up an extra work shift.


----------



## crosso

dster1 said:


> I love your bangle! Do you mind sharing where it's from?how thick is the bangle?



Thank you, dster! I bought it from Working for an Angel on Etsy. Sadly, it has been at the jeweler for 3 weeks now (having it's hinge repaired), so I have not really enjoyed it yet. There is,a post on this,seller on 'The Reputable Jade Sellers' thread if you are interested. It is 10.65mm thick.


----------



## crosso

piosavsfan said:


> So I think I'm loving this bangle I found in my size, but wanted to get some expert opinions!  Thoughts?



Beautiful bangle! Looking forward to your mod shots!


----------



## clairejune

Congratulations Piosavsfan! You must feel very excited! Please do share pics when it comes. Sigh...jade collecting is a bank drainer for sure, but at least it gives us daily joy, which is worth ALOT!


----------



## dster1

crosso said:


> Thank you, dster! I bought it from Working for an Angel on Etsy. Sadly, it has been at the jeweler for 3 weeks now (having it's hinge repaired), so I have not really enjoyed it yet. There is,a post on this,seller on 'The Reputable Jade Sellers' thread if you are interested. It is 10.65mm thick.




Thank you! It's so beautiful. Do you plan to wear it daily and just have the option of easy removal or do you rotate your pieces? I'm debating if my first piece should have a hinge or not. Ideally I'd like to wear it daily and have it grow with me but in case I do need to get it off I don't want to worry about struggling with it.


----------



## piosavsfan

clairejune said:


> Congratulations Piosavsfan! You must feel very excited! Please do share pics when it comes. Sigh...jade collecting is a bank drainer for sure, but at least it gives us daily joy, which is worth ALOT!


Thank you! I was a "purse collector" for the past 6 years and have gotten bored so I think I've somehow moved on to Jade and semiprecious stones. I actually don't usually buy expensive jewelry so this is completely new to me. I'm hoping that some of my acquisitions in the future can come in the form of gifts from family!


----------



## crosso

dster1 said:


> Thank you! It's so beautiful. Do you plan to wear it daily and just have the option of easy removal or do you rotate your pieces? I'm debating if my first piece should have a hinge or not. Ideally I'd like to wear it daily and have it grow with me but in case I do need to get it off I don't want to worry about struggling with it.



Thanks for the compliments! I rotate every day, depending on what I'm wearing. If you are looking for a wear all the time bangle, I would suggest no hinge. The hinged ones are nice, but can get caught on things a bit more easily and to me feel s bit more dressy than a solid bangle. There are many posts in this thread and resources on the internet about how to best find a good size bangle for you.


----------



## clairejune

Piosavsfan, I'm glad you came to jade collecting because it's alive and timeless! Be ware though, it's a VERY addictive thing! You got a great start and I'm so looking forward to seeing Spring Blossom and Seafoam together soon!


----------



## clairejune

Crosso, I haven't seen your hinged on you yet! Please show? I think I saw it on that site a couple of months ago because I had been checking her store frequently since around May, and I saw a lovely lavender hinged, and then another one! One of those is probably yours!!


----------



## annetok

clairejune said:


> Fanof, thanks! They do look like creme caramel now that you mentioned that lol.
> 
> Annetok,great that you're wearing yours equally by rotating.  I'm not sure I've seen the pendant, though I clearly remember Purr and Neptune ( at least, I think I do.) it sounds beautiful. Would love to see it, if you feel like it.  Some pendants get looked at but not worn. It's wonderful too, like a treasure, or one of those holding stone jades.



Today, I'm wearing the pendant I previously mentioned. Her name is Egg, my SO named her hahaha. Egg matches with Neptune


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

annetok said:


> Today, I'm wearing the pendant I previously mentioned. Her name is Egg, my SO named her hahaha. Egg matches with Neptune



Egg and Neptune go well together. Very soothing green. Egg looks quite heavy and I bet the look of her can change depending on the chain you pair her with.


----------



## zipcount

annetok said:


> Today, I'm wearing the pendant I previously mentioned. Her name is Egg, my SO named her hahaha. Egg matches with Neptune



Does Egg have a little insect on her?  So cute.  I dont name my jewelry but I have a diamond pendant my boys named 'evening star', after their favorite steam train.  LOL


----------



## clairejune

Annetok, Egg makes a nice set with Neptune! I think that subtle, soothing green is dreamy, but even more important is that it looks great on your skin! The pendant has a lovely large size and a smooth, graceful curve to the leaf. It's substantial and gentle at the same moment. Thanks for showing it!  It's very beautiful on you .


----------



## clairejune

Evening star is such a romantic name Zipcount.  I have only named jade and one spessartite , spinel and diamond bracelet, which my husband named the Sunset bracelet.


----------



## annetok

zipcount said:


> Does Egg have a little insect on her?  So cute.  I dont name my jewelry but I have a diamond pendant my boys named 'evening star', after their favorite steam.  LOL



The lavender insect is a cicada What is "steam"? Hihi

@2boys: thanks, she's heavy alright. I haven't tried wearing her with a chain. I might

@Crosso,thanks, Egg is my first jade and she far exceeded expectations


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi jadies!

love all the jade being shown off.  We're prepping for Hurricane Ignacio  here... hope he blows north or south or breaks up due to wind shear like the other storms this season.... they are just threatening one after the other....  keeping my jade close for protection!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Hello! I wanted to drop in and say hello. It's been about a year since I posted here I think. At the time I had just purchased my "lavender" bangle after a long search, although find it more blue. Still longing for a true lavender but have worn what I call my fat ice princess for most of this year. Quite different in different lights.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Another new development since last year


----------



## zipcount

annetok said:


> The lavender insect is a cicada What is "steam"? Hihi
> 
> @2boys: thanks, she's heavy alright. I haven't tried wearing her with a chain. I might
> 
> @Crosso,thanks, Egg is my first jade and she far exceeded expectations



I meant 'steam train'!  Their favorite steam train is named the Evening Star.


----------



## zipcount

*NYC Princess* said:


> Another new development since last year
> View attachment 3110803
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110804



So cute, congrats!  She needs a baby jade bangle!


----------



## Junkenpo

*NYC Princess* said:


> Hello! I wanted to drop in and say hello. It's been about a year since I posted here I think. At the time I had just purchased my "lavender" bangle after a long search, although find it more blue. Still longing for a true lavender but have worn what I call my fat ice princess for most of this year. Quite different in different lights.





*NYC Princess* said:


> Another new development since last year




I love the even color and chubbiness of that bangle... and your new development is quite gorgeous, too!  

I second the motion of getting a baby bangle!  A baby princess for your princess?


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Junkenpo said:


> I love the even color and chubbiness of that bangle... and your new development is quite gorgeous, too!
> 
> I second the motion of getting a baby bangle!  A baby princess for your princess?




Ha I thought about it. What's funny is that she loves to hold my bangles (jade on one wrist and love bracelet on the other), like gripping handles! She grips my mom's bangle too and kind of searches the other wrist like hey where's the other ones? But I'm not sure how to size such a small bangle for a 5 mo old or if she would outgrow it in a couple months. Worse, I'm afraid she'll bang it on something and cut herself.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies!
> 
> love all the jade being shown off.  We're prepping for Hurricane Ignacio  here... hope he blows north or south or breaks up due to wind shear like the other storms this season.... they are just threatening one after the other....  keeping my jade close for protection!



Yes wear your jade to protect you. You have a bangle named Storm right? I hope I am not mixing up with another Jadies' bangle but Storm is a strong but feminine bangle. Wear it and take good care Junkenpo.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> Hello! I wanted to drop in and say hello. It's been about a year since I posted here I think. At the time I had just purchased my "lavender" bangle after a long search, although find it more blue. Still longing for a true lavender but have worn what I call my fat ice princess for most of this year. Quite different in different lights.
> 
> View attachment 3110799
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110800
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110801
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110802



Your bangle is gorgeous NYC Princess!  It is a blue lavender but I find most of the lavenders are more blue and or greyish. It looks really good on you and is a great fit. Are you able to take it on or off easily?

Also want to say your daughter is adorable! She will need her own jade bangle or pendant or earrings.....&#128522;


----------



## *NYC Princess*

By morning light


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> Your bangle is gorgeous NYC Princess!  It is a blue lavender but I find most of the lavenders are more blue and or greyish. It looks really good on you and is a great fit. Are you able to take it on or off easily?
> 
> 
> 
> Also want to say your daughter is adorable! She will need her own jade bangle or pendant or earrings.....[emoji4]




Thanks jademommy! 

I can take it on and off easily but am pretty lazy with my jewelry and tend to leave them on.

Ha maybe when she's older. I'm afraid she will bang a bangle and cut herself, or that a pendant is a strangling hazard. Haven't gotten her ears pierced yet for a similar concern of her potentially yanking on them. And I can already hear the concern in my parents' voices doubting whether it is untreated, and that chemicals and dye will leach into her skin.

Did you get jewelry for your boys when they were babies?


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies!
> 
> love all the jade being shown off.  We're prepping for Hurricane Ignacio  here... hope he blows north or south or breaks up due to wind shear like the other storms this season.... they are just threatening one after the other....  keeping my jade close for protection!




Be safe!


----------



## crosso

Weird! Claire, I tried to reply to your post from yesterday re my hinged bangle, but it brings up some totally random post from another thread! Anyway, it is still at the jeweler for repair. I'll post more pics when I get it back, but here are some from when I first received it. &#9786;


----------



## crosso

annetok said:


> Today, I'm wearing the pendant I previously mentioned. Her name is Egg, my SO named her hahaha. Egg matches with Neptune



Love Egg! That's a great pendant!


----------



## crosso

*NYC Princess* said:


> By morning light
> 
> View attachment 3110992
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110993



Beautiful, NYC! I like the thickness of it. The color is very ethereal, but the weight makes it substantial. Beautiful baby too, congratulations! Maybe a jade teething ring for her to start? Cool jade would feel good on sore gums, I imagine. Then you could pass it on for the next baby in the family &#128522;


----------



## crosso

Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies!
> 
> love all the jade being shown off.  We're prepping for Hurricane Ignacio  here... hope he blows north or south or breaks up due to wind shear like the other storms this season.... they are just threatening one after the other....  keeping my jade close for protection!



Thinking of you, JKP! Be safe!


----------



## clairejune

Congratulations NYC princess! Gorgeous baby...good job mama! Bangle is dreamy, and I love the substantiality of it.

JKP, how frightening! I hope danger stays away from you and yours.

Crosso, that's the one I suspected! It's a GREAT hinged bangle, and what a sweet, gentle color! Congrats! Those hinged with lovely color and evenness are getting very hard to find. That was a fabulous find IMO.


----------



## crosso

clairejune said:


> Congratulations NYC princess! Gorgeous baby...good job mama! Bangle is dreamy, and I love the substantiality of it.
> 
> JKP, how frightening! I hope danger stays away from you and yours.
> 
> Crosso, that's the one I suspected! It's a GREAT hinged bangle, and what a sweet, gentle color! Congrats! Those hinged with lovely color and evenness are getting very hard to find. That was a fabulous find IMO.



Thank you! I really love the color and how it looks pinkish in incandescent light. Can't wait to get it back! The interior of the hinge was cracked and it's a delicate and tricky repair and the engraving will probably have to be redone. Well worth the wait to wear it without worry, though.
You are right, I think, they are getting harder to find and more expensive. I saw this one from Alohamemorabilia that I think is fabulous! They never specifically say the jade is grade a, but most of what they sell looks so to me. This one has nice translucency and the extra detail on the hinge and clasp makes it so unique.


----------



## clairejune

I saw that one too and I love the fancy clasp! Aloha has many more on their other site...AlohaVintageJewelry. They carry lots of Ming's, and a beautiful wide, hinged black nephrite set, as well as a white nephrite set. The ones on that site are in the many thousands though.


----------



## crosso

clairejune said:


> I saw that one too and I love the fancy clasp! Aloha has many more on their other site...AlohaVintageJewelry. They carry lots of Ming's, and a beautiful wide, hinged black nephrite set, as well as a white nephrite set. The ones on that site are in the many thousands though.



I don't look at their other site often - too rich for my budget&#128559;, but they do have gorgeous things, especially the Ming's! I think the other lavender hinged you mentioned may be Designer Good's 'Galadriel' bangle. Her's is a slightly bluish lavender Ming's - really beautiful!


----------



## piosavsfan

*NYC Princess* said:


> Hello! I wanted to drop in and say hello. It's been about a year since I posted here I think. At the time I had just purchased my "lavender" bangle after a long search, although find it more blue. Still longing for a true lavender but have worn what I call my fat ice princess for most of this year. Quite different in different lights.
> 
> View attachment 3110799
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110800
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110801
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110802


I love the blue lavender, I would love to have one with similar colors. 



crosso said:


> Weird! Claire, I tried to reply to your post from yesterday re my hinged bangle, but it brings up some totally random post from another thread! Anyway, it is still at the jeweler for repair. I'll post more pics when I get it back, but here are some from when I first received it. &#9786;


How pretty!! I hope you get it back soon so we can see more pictures. 



annetok said:


> Today, I'm wearing the pendant I previously mentioned. Her name is Egg, my SO named her hahaha. Egg matches with Neptune


Egg is beautiful, I really like the little purple insect on it.


----------



## annetok

Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies!
> 
> love all the jade being shown off.  We're prepping for Hurricane Ignacio  here... hope he blows north or south or breaks up due to wind shear like the other storms this season.... they are just threatening one after the other....  keeping my jade close for protection!



Stay safe and dry!

@pio thank you  have you decided on the bangle you were eyeing?


----------



## clairejune

Crosso, I hear ya, some of those things are pricey. I think your hinged is as beautiful as the ones on there.  I know Galadriel! I'm glad it went to a jadie.  That one's a beauty also! You both did super well.


----------



## piosavsfan

annetok said:


> Stay safe and dry!
> 
> @pio thank you  have you decided on the bangle you were eyeing?


 I bought it and it shipped today! Hopefully I still love it in person.


----------



## Lots love

My beautify bamboo fine grain Jade bangle with a kiss of Carmel on it 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 [emoji182]


----------



## dster1

Lots love said:


> My beautify bamboo fine grain Jade bangle with a kiss of Carmel on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3111813
> View attachment 3111814
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji182]




Do you wear your bangle 24/7? I'm debating if I should wear it on the same hand as my love or stack it with my watch. Does it constantly hit each other?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> Thanks jademommy!
> 
> I can take it on and off easily but am pretty lazy with my jewelry and tend to leave them on.
> 
> Ha maybe when she's older. I'm afraid she will bang a bangle and cut herself, or that a pendant is a strangling hazard. Haven't gotten her ears pierced yet for a similar concern of her potentially yanking on them. And I can already hear the concern in my parents' voices doubting whether it is untreated, and that chemicals and dye will leach into her skin.
> 
> Did you get jewelry for your boys when they were babies?



I don't blame you - as cute as it is to see jewellery on babies and toddlers it can be a bit of a hazard. I didn't get any jewellery for my boys when they were little. They have a few pendants but they don't wear them. It's different with boys. They have no interest in jewellery and I'm sure they would be rough with it


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Weird! Claire, I tried to reply to your post from yesterday re my hinged bangle, but it brings up some totally random post from another thread! Anyway, it is still at the jeweler for repair. I'll post more pics when I get it back, but here are some from when I first received it. &#9786;



Different colours but equally beautiful under different lighting. White, pink lavender and blue lavender. It's spectacular Crosso I and can't wait for you to get her back so you can enjoy wearing it - and post a mod pic please


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> My beautify bamboo fine grain Jade bangle with a kiss of Carmel on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3111813
> View attachment 3111814
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji182]



What a sweet looking bangle Lots Love


----------



## dster1

Would you choose bangle A or bangle B, neither? Any advice is appreciated!!

Bangle A: img0.etsystatic.com/063/0/10233283/il_570xN.754593908_mc8i.jpg
img1.etsystatic.com/053/0/10233283/il_570xN.754713281_7he3.jpg



Bangle B: (costs $100 more than the one above-worth it?)
img0.etsystatic.com/066/0/10233283/il_570xN.766477306_k5r5.jpg
img1.etsystatic.com/054/0/10233283/il_570xN.766595203_tu67.jpg


Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> What a sweet looking bangle Lots Love




Thank you so much [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji257][emoji257]


----------



## Lots love

dster1 said:


> Do you wear your bangle 24/7? I'm debating if I should wear it on the same hand as my love or stack it with my watch. Does it constantly hit each other?




Yes I am wear then 24/7 yes I do . Jade is very tough stone .Jade and Jade can hurt each other only . Wear your Jade with your love . You will be amazed how beautiful they look together . Enjoy can't wait to see pictures. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

dster1 said:


> Would you choose bangle A or bangle B, neither? Any advice is appreciated!!
> 
> Bangle A: img0.etsystatic.com/063/0/10233283/il_570xN.754593908_mc8i.jpg
> img1.etsystatic.com/053/0/10233283/il_570xN.754713281_7he3.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Bangle B: (costs $100 more than the one above-worth it?)
> img0.etsystatic.com/066/0/10233283/il_570xN.766477306_k5r5.jpg
> img1.etsystatic.com/054/0/10233283/il_570xN.766595203_tu67.jpg
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!!



Dster I would choose B. Assuming both are non treated I would go for B because of the little patch of green and lavender. Also looks a bit more translucent. Both are thin princesses so it comes down to colour and translucence for me. Which one caught your eye first? Go with your instinct since jade is so personal. Price is very close so not a factor in the decision. Let us know what you choose...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Dster I posted before realizing there are two pics for each bangle..... When I look at the second pic for Bangle B I think there may be a possibility that it is not A grade. I would find out out from the seller before deciding. Maybe some of the other Jadies can give better advice. I am still learning how to differentiate A grade jade. Sometimes it really tricky.


----------



## fanofjadeite

some goodies thats coming my way


----------



## clairejune

Dster1, I would go with bangle 2 because of the colors. I think it is worth the extra because it pops a bit more. I think it's from Churkworks... Or some similar name...on etsy, right? Though I haven't bought from them, I've read others' positive reviews. My guess is that it's A grade. 

Fanof, how exciting! Love those rich yellows! Can't wait to see the modeling pics!


----------



## crosso

fanofjadeite said:


> some goodies thats coming my way



Ooooh! Love the bangle and dragon ball, Fan! Where did you find the bangle? Have not seen any yellows in a long time, it's really nice. Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## crosso

Lots love said:


> My beautify bamboo fine grain Jade bangle with a kiss of Carmel on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3111813
> View attachment 3111814
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji182]



Beautiful, Lots Love! Very nice color! Is it hinged?


----------



## crosso

Today's jade in the morning sunshine &#9786;


----------



## crosso

dster1 said:


> Would you choose bangle A or bangle B, neither? Any advice is appreciated!!
> 
> Bangle A: img0.etsystatic.com/063/0/10233283/il_570xN.754593908_mc8i.jpg
> img1.etsystatic.com/053/0/10233283/il_570xN.754713281_7he3.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Bangle B: (costs $100 more than the one above-worth it?)
> img0.etsystatic.com/066/0/10233283/il_570xN.766477306_k5r5.jpg
> img1.etsystatic.com/054/0/10233283/il_570xN.766595203_tu67.jpg
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!!



Dster, can't see your pics, but just read Claire's post and agree - I have only bought one small pendant from Churkworkshop,  but have also heard good things from others. I think Piosavsfan new bangle is from him (?). All look to be grade a.


----------



## crosso

fanofjadeite said:


> some goodies thats coming my way



Fan, what is the significance of the toad? I do not remember - is it sitting on a coin?


----------



## fanofjadeite

clairejune said:


> Dster1, I would go with bangle 2 because of the colors. I think it is worth the extra because it pops a bit more. I think it's from Churkworks... Or some similar name...on etsy, right? Though I haven't bought from them, I've read others' positive reviews. My guess is that it's A grade.
> 
> Fanof, how exciting! Love those rich yellows! Can't wait to see the modeling pics!


thanks, claire. i am waiting impatiently for them to arrive.


----------



## fanofjadeite

crosso said:


> Ooooh! Love the bangle and dragon ball, Fan! Where did you find the bangle? Have not seen any yellows in a long time, it's really nice. Can't wait to see more pics!


thanks, crosso. they are gifts fr someone special. he got the bangle and bead fr gegedesigns and the money frog fr gojade. the money frog is a fengshui symbol for attracting wealth and prosperity. and yes, its sitting on top of a coin.


----------



## clairejune

Crosso, gorgeous ring and pendant! The ring has that electric, apple green. That color looks great on you!

I also love the chain/pendant paired with the bangle. It's fresh and looks like it tinkles beautifully.


----------



## fanofjadeite

crosso said:


> Today's jade in the morning sunshine &#9786;


i absolutely adore your baby buddha bracelet, crosso! its sooo cute and fun looking.


----------



## dster1

fanofjadeite said:


> thanks, claire. i am waiting impatiently for them to arrive.







crosso said:


> Dster, can't see your pics, but just read Claire's post and agree - I have only bought one small pendant from Churkworkshop,  but have also heard good things from others. I think Piosavsfan new bangle is from him (?). All look to be grade a.







clairejune said:


> Dster1, I would go with bangle 2 because of the colors. I think it is worth the extra because it pops a bit more. I think it's from Churkworks... Or some similar name...on etsy, right? Though I haven't bought from them, I've read others' positive reviews. My guess is that it's A grade.
> 
> 
> 
> Fanof, how exciting! Love those rich yellows! Can't wait to see the modeling pics!







2boys_jademommy said:


> Dster I posted before realizing there are two pics for each bangle..... When I look at the second pic for Bangle B I think there may be a possibility that it is not A grade. I would find out out from the seller before deciding. Maybe some of the other Jadies can give better advice. I am still learning how to differentiate A grade jade. Sometimes it really tricky.



Thank you everyone for your replies!! These are from churk.  Here are the pics again if you couldn't see it properly. Don't mean to spam the thread! 

Bangle A:





Bangle B:


----------



## piosavsfan

dster1 said:


> Thank you everyone for your replies!! These are from churk.  Here are the pics again if you couldn't see it properly. Don't mean to spam the thread!
> 
> Bangle A:
> View attachment 3112456
> 
> View attachment 3112457
> 
> 
> Bangle B:
> View attachment 3112453
> 
> View attachment 3112454
> 
> View attachment 3112452



I like the second one because of the brighter green and lavender.


----------



## crosso

dster1 said:


> Thank you everyone for your replies!! These are from churk.  Here are the pics again if you couldn't see it properly. Don't mean to spam the thread!
> 
> Bangle A:
> View attachment 3112456
> 
> View attachment 3112457
> 
> 
> Bangle B:
> View attachment 3112453
> 
> View attachment 3112454
> 
> View attachment 3112452



Ok, now I can see them and vote for bangle b also. For $100 difference,  the difference in color intensity is worth it.


----------



## crosso

fanofjadeite said:


> thanks, crosso. they are gifts fr someone special. he got the bangle and bead fr gegedesigns and the money frog fr gojade. the money frog is a fengshui symbol for attracting wealth and prosperity. and yes, its sitting on top of a coin.



Very nice gifts!! Hope your money frog brings you lot$ of prosperity!  (To buy more jade, of course! &#128513


----------



## crosso

clairejune said:


> Crosso, gorgeous ring and pendant! The ring has that electric, apple green. That color looks great on you!
> 
> I also love the chain/pendant paired with the bangle. It's fresh and looks like it tinkles beautifully.



Thanks, Claire! The ring was a purchase this summer and I do love the bright summery color! Solana you have seen before and probably will again, as it is one of my favorite bangles.&#128521;


----------



## crosso

Ugh. So got a call from my jeweler and the lavender hinged  bangle is taking forever to repair because the crack in the hinge is on the outside of the hinge and very hard to get to with the arc welder to reinforce. He was taking it to a colleague with a laser today to see if that could get it, otherwise will probably have to go to an Asian jeweler in NY for an entirely new hinge. Word to the wise - when buying hinged bangles, always ask for a guarantee of the hinge condition as well as the grade of jade, because they are not easy to fix!


----------



## crosso

crosso said:


> Ugh. So got a call from my jeweler and the lavender hinged  bangle is taking forever to repair because the crack in the hinge is on the outside of the hinge and very hard to get to with the arc welder to reinforce. He was taking it to a colleague with a laser today to see if that could get it, otherwise will probably have to go to an Asian jeweler in NY for an entirely new hinge. Word to the wise - when buying hinged bangles, always ask for a guarantee of the hinge condition as well as the grade of jade, because they are not easy to fix!



If the second jeweler can't fix it with the laser, does anyone know of a source for bangle hinge/clasp parts? I hate the thought of sending this beauty off somewhere, especially since I only wore it for less than a day and haven't been able to enjoy it yet and  I really trust my jeweler locally.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

dster1 said:


> Thank you everyone for your replies!! These are from churk.  Here are the pics again if you couldn't see it properly. Don't mean to spam the thread!
> 
> Bangle A:
> View attachment 3112456
> 
> View attachment 3112457
> 
> 
> Bangle B:
> View attachment 3112453
> 
> View attachment 3112454
> 
> View attachment 3112452



Definitely B 
Did you order it?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Today's jade in the morning sunshine &#9786;



Love it all especially the bright green ring. It is so vibrant!
Also the butterscotch charm on your bracelet is very sweet


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> some goodies thats coming my way


 Very nice Fanofjade. What is thr carving in your new bangle of? It's a very rich colour. Can't wait for your mod shots!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> If the second jeweler can't fix it with the laser, does anyone know of a source for bangle hinge/clasp parts? I hate the thought of sending this beauty off somewhere, especially since I only wore it for less than a day and haven't been able to enjoy it yet and  I really trust my jeweler locally.


 Crosso you're in canada right? I'm in Toronto and there are quite a few reputable jewellers who I am quite certain can fix the hinge. Are you in the west coast / British Columbia? Is there a jade jewellery store near you? Don't worry your bracelet will be on your wrist in no time but waiting is hard. It will be worth it because the bangle is so gorgeous. Hope it gets fixed soon.


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> Crosso you're in canada right? I'm in Toronto and there are quite a few reputable jewellers who I am quite certain can fix the hinge. Are you in the west coast / British Columbia? Is there a jade jewellery store near you? Don't worry your bracelet will be on your wrist in no time but waiting is hard. It will be worth it because the bangle is so gorgeous. Hope it gets fixed soon.



Hi jademommy, thanks for the advice! But I am southeast coast US. Not many jewelers who know jade &#128533;. At least this one knows to be very careful with welders/heat near it and while a very good jeweler, knows the extent of his capabilities and is honest enough to not ruin it trying. That alone makes me appreciate him. An honest jeweler is like an honest mechanic - when you find one, cultivate the relationship!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Hi jademommy, thanks for the advice! But I am southeast coast US. Not many jewelers who know jade &#128533;. At least this one knows to be very careful with welders/heat near it and while a very good jeweler, knows the extent of his capabilities and is honest enough to not ruin it trying. That alone makes me appreciate him. An honest jeweler is like an honest mechanic - when you find one, cultivate the relationship!



I see. Now I get why you may need to send it to New York. 
I agree honest and skilled jewellers are not easy to find. Keep us posted.


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> I see. Now I get why you may need to send it to New York.
> I agree honest and skilled jewellers are not easy to find. Keep us posted.



Will do. Forgot to say thanks for the comps in my last post.  Thank you! I appreciate it!


----------



## Jade4Me

crosso said:


> Will do. Forgot to say thanks for the comps in my last post.  Thank you! I appreciate it!


Ask Churk. He banded my Spring Green and he has hinged a bangle for sale in his Etsy store.


----------



## Jade4Me

Meant to say the hinged bangle in Churk's store was hinged by him.


----------



## clairejune

Hey, that's great advise, thanks Jade4me! Just 2 days ago, one of my ex coworkers, who got inspired about jade, bought 2 bangles over the last 6 months. A white Siberian from Allan, and a beautiful, vintage carved from Aloha. The carved had 2 dragons with a sphere between them. She recently texted me and the bangle literally cracked off her hand while she was at her desk typing! She's very sad because she got attached to it and wants someone to brace it. I talked to my jeweler, but it's not his specialty due to fitting the gold into the carved crevices. I was thinking of even suggesting sending it to jadefinejewelry, but I'll have her check with Churkworks. We need a willing, confident jade bangle repair/ metal smith around!  What a strange thing to happen! I did not see any obvious fractures when I looked at it in person, or from the pics which she sent with the word, 'Tragedy!'..... And, one part where it broke had no carving, and was not hiding things. The other part was between the dragon head and the sphere.


----------



## clairejune

It's frustrating when jewelers around don't know how to work with jade, and when tools are not available. When I had my nephrite disk mounted with the spessartite garnet and gold, I took it to a different person then the guy who made my jade ring .it took forever to get back because they had to send it out to another goldsmith. They told me that they were "hesitant" and "scared" to work with jade! Never mind that it's a gemstone like others, and that heat sinks are pretty common for jewelers. They just didn't know what they would need...which tools, etc.  Jeez...it's annoying!

Crosso, I too had to wait too long. It's great that he's trying! I hope your jeweler can find a way....sounds like he wants the best for you, which is good. It will be with you soon.


----------



## Jade4Me

clairejune said:


> Hey, that's great advise, thanks Jade4me! Just 2 days ago, one of my ex coworkers, who got inspired about jade, bought 2 bangles over the last 6 months. A white Siberian from Allan, and a beautiful, vintage carved from Aloha. The carved had 2 dragons with a sphere between them. She recently texted me and the bangle literally cracked off her hand while she was at her desk typing! She's very sad because she got attached to it and wants someone to brace it. I talked to my jeweler, but it's not his specialty due to fitting the gold into the carved crevices. I was thinking of even suggesting sending it to jadefinejewelry, but I'll have her check with Churkworks. We need a descent jade bangle repair/ metal smith around!  What a strange thing to happen! I did not see any obvious fractures when I looked at it in person, or from the pics which she sent with the word, 'Tragedy!'..... And, one part where it broke had no carving, and was not hiding things. The other part was between the dragon head and the sphere.


One way your ex-coworker can look at it is that her jade bangle protected her from a calamity. Whether one believes in jade's protection or not, it IS a comforting idea since you can't undo the damage. She has nothing to lose contacting Churk. I did so through Etsy messaging and he was very responsive.


----------



## clairejune

Yes, you are right. I did tell her that. But she was so astonished, that I'm not sure it helped at the time...


----------



## Jade4Me

clairejune said:


> Yes, you are right. I did tell her that. But she was so astonished, that I'm not sure it helped at the time...


Well you know I feel her pain having cracked a few bangles myself! The sadness is very sharp at first and then slow acceptance as there's no use dwelling on any negative thoughts about it.


----------



## clairejune

I recently read an article about how the fear of wearing a broken bangle has been talked about for centuries in China, and that it can run deep in the cultural psyche..,the author explained that originally, people thought that a broken bangle was because of an imbalance of energy, too much yin, shadow..and the forces which are yin. The jade absorbs this, but once the bangle breaks, the energy is released, and the jade is neutral again. None of it is good or bad, but a question of energy balances.
Thought this was interesting, and something I truly can believe. Perhaps I'll pass that on to her as well.


----------



## clairejune

Sigh...it must have been very rough! You are right though, no use dwelling, or more bad energy!


----------



## Jade4Me

Interesting about the energy balance. Wonder if it's the same with cracks. My damages were cracks only and not breaks - i.e. my bangles stayed in one intact piece.


----------



## clairejune

Very well could be. I thought it was interesting too, and it does fit with the absorbing , 'alive ' feeling that jade has.


----------



## Junkenpo

clairejune said:


> I recently read an article about how the fear of wearing a broken bangle has been talked about for centuries in China, and that it can run deep in the cultural psyche..,the author explained that originally, people thought that a broken bangle was because of an imbalance of energy, too much yin, shadow..and the forces which are yin. The jade absorbs this, but once the bangle breaks, the energy is released, and the jade is neutral again. None of it is good or bad, but a question of energy balances.
> Thought this was interesting, and something I truly can believe. Perhaps I'll pass that on to her as well.



That's a neat thought... I still have the halves of my vampire jade. It's easy to tell how one might think about an energy balance or return to harmony as before my bangle broke it had a really no chime and felt weirdly light for its size.  After it was in 2 pieces, each had its own clear chime and had that "heavy" jade feeling again.


----------



## Junkenpo

Just saw this neat phoenix/dragon hinged bangle on ebay... Clairejune, perhaps your friend could look into getting her dragons hinged similarly?  

I'm considering finding a smaller hinged bangle so I can stack properly on the right with Smoke.


----------



## piosavsfan

crosso said:


> Ugh. So got a call from my jeweler and the lavender hinged  bangle is taking forever to repair because the crack in the hinge is on the outside of the hinge and very hard to get to with the arc welder to reinforce. He was taking it to a colleague with a laser today to see if that could get it, otherwise will probably have to go to an Asian jeweler in NY for an entirely new hinge. Word to the wise - when buying hinged bangles, always ask for a guarantee of the hinge condition as well as the grade of jade, because they are not easy to fix!



Sorry that you are still without your beautiful bangle! Hope you can find someone that can fix it soon. Churk seems really nice, so at least messaging him and seeing what he can do would probably be helpful.


----------



## annetok

dster1 said:


> Thank you everyone for your replies!! These are from churk.  Here are the pics again if you couldn't see it properly. Don't mean to spam the thread!
> 
> Bangle A:
> View attachment 3112456
> 
> View attachment 3112457
> 
> 
> Bangle B:
> View attachment 3112453
> 
> View attachment 3112454
> 
> View attachment 3112452



Bangle B is very pretty!


----------



## clairejune

JKP, that would help to explain the changes in vampire.  I do believe this, and it would explain why the superstition arose about a broken and hinged bangle no longer offering protection.  Because a hinged bangle or braced bangle is harder to break with the impact absorbing metal and springiness of the hinge.  So, the jade would be less likely to release the imbalance of energy.

Thanks for the suggestion about the hinged.  I will pass it on to her. BTW, that example that you linked is quite interesting.  I've never seen that style before.

My friend's bangle broke in the most peculiar way.  Imagine a clock....the piece from 12 to 3 fell out.  Therefore, it would have to be banded.  Strange isn't it?


----------



## clairejune

I ordered 2 nephrite bowls from 3jade, either for gifts or for putting little jewelry items into because I put little gold things in tiny bowls for a pretty way of storing them.  Anyway, they are so dark green, that they look black.  The polish is so-so, but maybe that's because the material doesn't take a high polish.  Nephrite types can vary greatly depending on how well they crystalized and optimal conditions.  The more even the heat without water, the sharper the polish potential in the end.  It could also be that the processing factory did not spend enough time...

Anyway, they are nice, but not quite as nice as I had hoped.  There are 2...


----------



## clairejune

On the subject of hinged bangles, I think they have a special beauty, when they are well made.  They do seem more dressed up, and the relationship between metal work and jade can be gorgeous.

 I have a place in my heart for the one hinged which I bought, Varuna.  Though I don't wear it often enough because of being used to wearing others, i love looking at it.  I think that the stark contrast between the two colors is emphasized by the split of 2 halves.  If i imagine it as a whole piece of solid jade, I don't think it would be as striking.  The point is that sometimes the hinge and metal can truly add another level of drama to jade. I think every jade collector should have one!


----------



## Beadweaver

Hi ,  I've enjoyed looking at everyone's jade and thought I would post my latest bangle purchase.  A natural untreated blue jadeite. Certified type A.


----------



## Beadweaver

Also a picture of my Allan 's emerald fleck.  I wear them both.  One on each hand., 24/7


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Beadweaver said:


> Hi ,  I've enjoyed looking at everyone's jade and thought I would post my latest bangle purchase.  A natural untreated blue jadeite. Certified type A.



What a gorgeous bangle Beadweaver! I like both your bangles but especially this true blue princess  may I ask where you bought her?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jadies I need your opinion... I bought this bluish d shape lavender bangle about two years ago. I paid $600.00 Cdn so maybe approx $500.00 USD. Do you think it is A grade untreated jadeite or do you think it is something else altogether... Honest opinions please and don't worry I won't get hurt or offended as this was one of my first purchases. Sorry pic isn't great. I can try taking more if you can't see from the picture. I don't have it certified not am I planning to get it certified. Thanks for your opinions. I repect them all and it's great to learn together &#128522;


----------



## fanofjadeite

2boys_jademommy said:


> Very nice Fanofjade. What is thr carving in your new bangle of? It's a very rich colour. Can't wait for your mod shots!


thanks, jademommy. but i don't have the bangle yet, so i have no idea what the carvings are. will only know when it gets here.


----------



## fanofjadeite

crosso said:


> Very nice gifts!! Hope your money frog brings you lot$ of prosperity!  (To buy more jade, of course! &#128513


thanks, crosso. i hope so too


----------



## Beadweaver

Hi jade mommy ,  I bought my blue princess from elegant artifacts on etsy.  I asked about the provenance of the bangle and she told me that she got it from a jeweler friend in  San Francisco in 1970.  She has a lot of gorgeous jade on her site .  She told me this was from her own personal collection but that it didn't fit anymore .  This is the sale picture from etsy.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Here is another picture of my bangle. For some reason the colours are not coming out accurately. It's bluish lavender with a few pale green patches. What do you think Jadies- does it look like untreated jadeite? It's is semi translucent. I like d shape bangles but I find this one too flat. I prefer higher domed d shape or princess. Like I said it was one of my first buys. Let me know what you think please &#128522;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Beadweaver said:


> Hi jade mommy ,  I bought my blue princess from elegant artifacts on etsy.  I asked about the provenance of the bangle and she told me that she got it from a jeweler friend in  San Francisco in 1970.  She has a lot of gorgeous jade on her site .  She told me this was from her own personal collection but that it didn't fit anymore .  This is the sale picture from etsy.



It's a lovely find Beadweaver. Also the sellers pic is true to the actual bangle. Enjoy wearing it &#128512;


----------



## Junkenpo

clairejune said:


> I ordered 2 nephrite bowls from 3jade, either for gifts or for putting little jewelry items into because I put little gold things in tiny bowls for a pretty way of storing them.
> 
> Anyway, they are nice, but not quite as nice as I had hoped.  There are 2...



cute little bowls clairejune! are they heavyish, how big? Do you think they'd work as paperweights or paperclip holders? 



Beadweaver said:


> Hi ,  I've enjoyed looking at everyone's jade and thought I would post my latest bangle purchase.  A natural untreated blue jadeite. Certified type A.





Beadweaver said:


> Also a picture of my Allan 's emerald fleck.  I wear them both.  One on each hand., 24/7




Both are gorgeous! I love a chubby princess, and I love allan's work, too.  I really like the shape of the bangle and green looks cheerful. 



2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3113533
> 
> 
> Here is another picture of my bangle. For some reason the colours are not coming out accurately. It's bluish lavender with a few pale green patches. What do you think Jadies- does it look like untreated jadeite? It's is semi translucent. I like d shape bangles but I find this one too flat. I prefer higher domed d shape or princess. Like I said it was one of my first buys. Let me know what you think please &#128522;



I like the "flat" of that bangle.  That's kind of the shape I want if I ever get an edward's black bangle. 

I am bad at judging grade on a bangle unless it is obviously treated like this. It doesn't ring any bells to me, but how does it feel in your hand? Have you done a specific gravity test on it? Does it have a nice chime? No spider-webbing or evidence of color-polish on the surface?  Can you check to see if it fluoresces?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> cute little bowls clairejune! are they heavyish, how big? Do you think they'd work as paperweights or paperclip holders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both are gorgeous! I love a chubby princess, and I love allan's work, too.  I really like the shape of the bangle and green looks cheerful.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the "flat" of that bangle.  That's kind of the shape I want if I ever get an edward's black bangle.
> 
> I am bad at judging grade on a bangle unless it is obviously treated like this. It doesn't ring any bells to me, but how does it feel in your hand? Have you done a specific gravity test on it? Does it have a nice chime? No spider-webbing or evidence of color-polish on the surface?  Can you check to see if it fluoresces?



Thanks for your comments Junkenpo
It doesn't ring any alarm bells to me. Personally I don't think it is treated but my only doubt or concern is if it is jadeite, nephrite, chalcedony, serpentine etc. I'm reading and learning a lot on this forum which is great but also makes me wonder / question this bangle. The lady I bought it from said it is jadeite. It does feel cool to the touch and has a nice chime. Beyond that I have no other means of testing it. It is a nice bangle and I do like it - just want to be sure of what it is. Regardless I will wear and enjoy it
The other bangles I bought the receipt states full money back if found to be not A grade jadeite.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Okay one last pic of the bangle in question. I was out shopping with my family. This one was taken inside Costco haha!


----------



## Junkenpo

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thanks for your comments Junkenpo
> It doesn't ring any alarm bells to me. Personally I don't think it is treated but my only doubt or concern is if it is jadeite, nephrite, chalcedony, serpentine etc. I'm reading and learning a lot on this forum which is great but also makes me wonder / question this bangle. The lady I bought it from said it is jadeite. It does feel cool to the touch and has a nice chime. Beyond that I have no other means of testing it. It is a nice bangle and I do like it - just want to be sure of what it is. Regardless I will wear and enjoy it
> The other bangles I bought the receipt states full money back if found to be not A grade jadeite.



The specific gravity test is a good way to check whether the stone is jadeite, nephrite, serpentine or other as they all have different ranges of SG. 

It's not too hard to check SG from home as long as you have a kitchen scale that can hold/measure a tall enough container to immerse your bangle in a way that it doesn't rest on the bottom. 

Weigh the bangle. Write down how much it weighs (A).  Take it off the scale. Put the container of water on, tare it to zero. Tie your bangle to a string and immerse slowly into the water so it doesn't touch the sides or bottom.  Once it's fully immersed check out the weight while it's suspended in the water (A).  Then divide.  A ÷ B = SG. 

SG of jadiete is 3.24-3.43
serpentine 2.5-3.2
nephrite 2.9-3.02


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

View attachment 3113683






And here are the two sides of my everyday bangle. I wear this one on my left wrist everyday. On my right I alternate between other jade bangles and my silver or gold bracelets.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Oops the other pic didn't get attached. I can never seem to attach more than one pic at a time. Anyway here is the other side of my everyday bangle.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> The specific gravity test is a good way to check whether the stone is jadeite, nephrite, serpentine or other as they all have different ranges of SG.
> 
> It's not too hard to check SG from home as long as you have a kitchen scale that can hold/measure a tall enough container to immerse your bangle in a way that it doesn't rest on the bottom.
> 
> Weigh the bangle. Write down how much it weighs (A).  Take it off the scale. Put the container of water on, tare it to zero. Tie your bangle to a string and immerse slowly into the water so it doesn't touch the sides or bottom.  Once it's fully immersed check out the weight while it's suspended in the water (A).  Then divide.  A ÷ B = SG.
> 
> SG of jadiete is 3.24-3.43
> serpentine 2.5-3.2
> nephrite 2.9-3.02



I don't have a kitchen scale and math is not my forte lol but I appreciate this info. Maybe I will get a scale and try this test sometime. Thanks again Junkenpo and stay safe - wear Storm &#128522;


----------



## Beadweaver

Beautiful!


----------



## Junkenpo

2boys_jademommy said:


> I don't have a kitchen scale and math is not my forte lol but I appreciate this info. Maybe I will get a scale and try this test sometime. Thanks again Junkenpo and stay safe - wear Storm &#55357;&#56842;



Thanks!  It looks like Ignacio is tracking north so we're hoping for only a bit of wind and rain. 

I didn't have a kitchen scale either before this thread... So far all my bangles are in the appropriate range, and now I also bake more. 


edited to add: i like taking photos of my bangles in costco, the lighting is always very flattering!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Thanks!  It looks like Ignacio is tracking north so we're hoping for only a bit of wind and rain.
> 
> 
> I didn't have a kitchen scale either before this thread... So far all my bangles are in the appropriate range, and now I also bake more.
> 
> 
> edited to add: i like taking photos of my bangles in costco, the lighting is always very flattering!



Lol !


----------



## Junkenpo

Today's jade... Super Green  - you can see the little bright green spot in all the white.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Today's jade... Super Green  - you can see the little bright green spot in all the white.



I love that apple green spot! The white jade looks so pure and then the bright green dot gives it a nice focal point. Is it jadeite or nephrite Junkenpo?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo I forgot to add that I also have a bangle with a a couple of little bright green dots only mine is a skinny princess and is pale green instead of white. I will post a pic tomorrow. I'm trying to get my kids to come inside the house - they just want to ride their scooters all day


----------



## clairejune

Beautiful bangles Beadweaver!  Love, love love them both!  

Jademommy, I think that one looks like natural jadeite to me.  If it were another stone, it would not have that patchy texture that jadeite has, and the colors are very typical of jadeite, but not so for other stone types.  My guess is A grade jadeite.  Also, your daily bangle is pretty.


----------



## Junkenpo

It's jadeite.  The only nephrite bangle I have is the Yukon Snow princess from Allan, although I wouldn't mind having more.  It does feel lighter in  hand than a comparable jadeite and the sheen and chime are not quite the same. 

I don't remember the last time I posted this, but last year I took some video of the chimes of the jade in my collection. Here it is again.   I'm using one of the vampire jade pieces to clang them.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

clairejune said:


> Beautiful bangles Beadweaver!  Love, love love them both!
> 
> Jademommy, I think that one looks like natural jadeite to me.  If it were another stone, it would not have that patchy texture that jadeite has, and the colors are very typical of jadeite, but not so for other stone types.  My guess is A grade jadeite.  Also, your daily bangle is pretty.



Thank you Claire I appreciate you taking the time to comment on my bangle. You are quite knowledgeable and so I value your opinion

Also thanks for the compliment on my everyday bangle. It was a Christmas gift from my hubby and two sons and I feel happiest wearing it.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> It's jadeite.  The only nephrite bangle I have is the Yukon Snow princess from Allan, although I wouldn't mind having more.  It does feel lighter in  hand than a comparable jadeite and the sheen and chime are not quite the same.
> 
> I don't remember the last time I posted this, but last year I took some video of the chimes of the jade in my collection. Here it is again.   I'm using one of the vampire jade pieces to clang them.



I don't own any nephrite but find it interesting and would like a nephrite bangle someday. The jade shops near where I live sell predominately jadeite. 

What a cool video! All of your bangles have a pretty chime. There are slight differences in the chime but definitely all clear and jadeite sounding


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3113683
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113685
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the two sides of my everyday bangle. I wear this one on my left wrist everyday. On my right I alternate between other jade bangles and my silver or gold bracelets.




Very pretty looking love the colors and pattern in it


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3113533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another picture of my bangle. For some reason the colours are not coming out accurately. It's bluish lavender with a few pale green patches. What do you think Jadies- does it look like untreated jadeite? It's is semi translucent. I like d shape bangles but I find this one too flat. I prefer higher domed d shape or princess. Like I said it was one of my first buys. Let me know what you think please [emoji4]




Congratulations looks beautiful thank u for sharing


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> Very pretty looking love the colors and pattern in it



Thank you Lots Love!


----------



## Lots love

today's bangle my aura wanted to feeling like its spring again


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3113879
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today's bangle my aura wanted to feeling like its spring again



Your bangle reminds me more of Autumn  regardless of the season it is pretty  &#128521;


----------



## clairejune

Today...Siberian and Edward's.


----------



## clairejune

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thank you Claire I appreciate you taking the time to comment on my bangle. You are quite knowledgeable and so I value your opinion
> 
> Also thanks for the compliment on my everyday bangle. It was a Christmas gift from my hubby and two sons and I feel happiest wearing it.




Awe, what a sweet gift!! No wonder you cherish it!  I cannot imagine a more precious bangle!


----------



## clairejune

Lots Love, your bangle is strong looking, and rich with textures and colors.  Very lovely!

JKP, thanks for the comps on the bowls.  They are perfect for any and all little things such as pins, clips, and even little shells.  They are about 1.5 inches in diameter.  They are really quite fun....I've been long wanting jade things for around the house, such as natural, unpolished boulders from california, or bowls...so this was my first step into collecting something other then jade jewelry.


----------



## clairejune

A jadeite partial family shot with the hinged in the front. Picture was at night, in incandescent light, which always makes the colors of jade more 'warm'.


----------



## clairejune

Junkenpo said:


> Today's jade... Super Green  - you can see the little bright green spot in all the white.


So fresh and pretty!  It looks like a burst of peppermint tastes!


----------



## Lots love

clairejune said:


> Lots Love, your bangle is strong looking, and rich with textures and colors.  Very lovely!
> 
> JKP, thanks for the comps on the bowls.  They are perfect for any and all little things such as pins, clips, and even little shells.  They are about 1.5 inches in diameter.  They are really quite fun....I've been long wanting jade things for around the house, such as natural, unpolished boulders from california, or bowls...so this was my first step into collecting something other then jade jewelry.




Thank you so much


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

clairejune said:


> Today...Siberian and Edward's.
> 
> View attachment 3114008
> 
> 
> View attachment 3114009



Beautiful! These are your two everyday bangles right Claire?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

clairejune said:


> A jadeite partial family shot with the hinged in the front. Picture was at night, in incandescent light, which always makes the colors of jade more 'warm'.
> View attachment 3114016


 
They are all beautiful in their own way - great collection Your carved lavender and green bangle is gorgeous. It looks strong yet he colours are so soft.  Also your hinged bangle is unique in that the colours are so different from each other. Do you know if the two sides of the hinged bangle are from the same piece of jade?


----------



## clairejune

Jademommy, thank you!  The Siberian is my everyday, but now the Edward's less so.  I most often wear my blue/lavender Big Blue bangle, which is like the one in my avatar, but it is smooth, and more blue.  However, both my husband and I got the Edwards and Siberians as anniversary bangles, so now I am starting again to wear them both together the way that he does.  I love the strong energy of the Edward's. I feel it gives me focus and discipline, which makes me happy these days.  For a time, after I received my Siberian, I felt like taking the Edwards off after having worn it everyday for over a year. Then slowly, started re incorporating it.

Thanks for the compliments on the picture of some of my jadeite bangles!  I will post better pics of my hinged tonight.  It is the same piece of jade.  On the other side, near the clasp, you can see a fade of light blue to the deep blue green color.  It is a transition of where the stone became stained by different minerals.This is why I fell in love with it...the dramatic transition, and the huge tone difference between the two shades.

About jade colors.....

Pure jadeite is clear, and therefore, all colors are essentially mineral colorants.  Imperial green is chromium, darker green is ferrous iron, lavender is magnesium, and the blues are also magnesium.  Red and yellows are iron oxide, essentially rusted iron.  

These minerals seep in through stone lines in water,  for they are the paths which deposit colors the way that veins bring nutrients through the blood in our bodies.  A clear, colorless jadeite is most pure, having been untouched by other minerals.


----------



## piosavsfan

It's bangle delivery day! I'm nervous.


----------



## clairejune

Oh yay piosavsfan! Do show pics when it comes!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Thanks Clairejune on your detailed post regarding the colours of jade. It's so interesting and it takes such a long time for jade to form and for the colour to form as well. This is why I'm skeptical that jade changes colour with wear although some including my dad swear their jade did change colour. I can see it becoming more moist but actual colour change would take many years and the jade would have to be surrounded by the minerals. Fascinating that's for sure.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Hey Junkenpo here is the bangle I was talking about that has a bright dot similar to your Super Green. I bought it for myself a couple of years ago. I like it but it is a wee bitt too skinny. I love the freshness of the mint green though and looks great in the summer. I don't wear it much because it hurts to put it on my right wrist and I can't seem to part with my everyday bangle in my left. My left hand is more flexible and so I can wear a slightly smaller bangle on the left.


----------



## piosavsfan

It's here and I'm kind of disappointed. I love the color, but I don't l love the quality. There is a stone line or crack that was in his pictures but I can feel it with my finger, which worries me (last picture next to the little brown spots). The bangle also seems more dull compared to my other one and I can see and sometimes feel tiny dents on the surface. I paid $410 including tax, but I feel like that's way too much for the quality...I'm inexperienced though so I don't know.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> It's here and I'm kind of disappointed. I love the color, but I don't l love the quality. There is a stone line or crack that was in his pictures but I can feel it with my finger, which worries me (last picture next to the little brown spots). The bangle also seems more dull compared to my other one and I can see and sometimes feel tiny dents on the surface. I paid $410 including tax, but I feel like that's way too much for the quality...I'm inexperienced though so I don't know.



Piosavsfan I'm sorry you are not completely happy with your bangle but you never know in time you may grow to love it more. I find with jade there is an attachment and it transcends beauty and perfection. The colour is pretty and is a great fit on you. As for the stone line you can feel it probably won't affect the durability although I can not say for certain. I hope in time you will like her more It is a pretty bangle &#128522;


----------



## dster1

Thank you to everyone who replied about bangle A and B. I was pretty set on B until I found out I'll be visiting Hong Kong in two months. My FIL is a jade collector and has a lot more knowledge than I do. Should I just wait and purchase one in HK so I can try and see it in person? I don't want to purchase a bangle online now and fall in love with another piece a few months later as I want this to be an everyday piece.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

dster1 said:


> Thank you to everyone who replied about bangle A and B. I was pretty set on B until I found out I'll be visiting Hong Kong in two months. My FIL is a jade collector and has a lot more knowledge than I do. Should I just wait and purchase one in HK so I can try and see it in person? I don't want to purchase a bangle online now and fall in love with another piece a few months later as I want this to be an everyday piece.



Personally I would wait for the trip to Hong Kong. There will be a huge selection almost overwhelmingly too much of a selection and  you can try the bangles on in person. If you were absolutely certain about Bangle B then I would say go for it but since you are concerned about finding something better in HK I think you should wait. If it is meant to be, Bangle B will still be waiting for you


----------



## Jade4Me

dster1 said:


> Thank you to everyone who replied about bangle A and B. I was pretty set on B until I found out I'll be visiting Hong Kong in two months. My FIL is a jade collector and has a lot more knowledge than I do. Should I just wait and purchase one in HK so I can try and see it in person? I don't want to purchase a bangle online now and fall in love with another piece a few months later as I want this to be an everyday piece.


Wait to shop in HK if you are confident you will visit shops with A grade jade. B grade jade is quite prevalent...


----------



## Jade4Me

piosavsfan said:


> It's here and I'm kind of disappointed. I love the color, but I don't l love the quality. There is a stone line or crack that was in his pictures but I can feel it with my finger, which worries me (last picture next to the little brown spots). The bangle also seems more dull compared to my other one and I can see and sometimes feel tiny dents on the surface. I paid $410 including tax, but I feel like that's way too much for the quality...I'm inexperienced though so I don't know.


It's lovely and looks very nice on you! But you are the one that needs to be happy. Maybe think on it a day or 2. I believe he accepts returns without hassle.


----------



## Jade4Me

clairejune said:


> Today...Siberian and Edward's.
> 
> View attachment 3114008
> 
> 
> View attachment 3114009



Creme Brulee is so luminous and elegant! Love love love!


----------



## Jade4Me

clairejune said:


> A jadeite partial family shot with the hinged in the front. Picture was at night, in incandescent light, which always makes the colors of jade more 'warm'.
> View attachment 3114016


Beautiful! Is the top one Deep Ocean?


----------



## Jade4Me

Beadweaver said:


> Hi jade mommy ,  I bought my blue princess from elegant artifacts on etsy.  I asked about the provenance of the bangle and she told me that she got it from a jeweler friend in  San Francisco in 1970.  She has a lot of gorgeous jade on her site .  She told me this was from her own personal collection but that it didn't fit anymore .  This is the sale picture from etsy.


Such a pretty soft blue!







2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3113533
> 
> 
> Here is another picture of my bangle. For some reason the colours are not coming out accurately. It's bluish lavender with a few pale green patches. What do you think Jadies- does it look like untreated jadeite? It's is semi translucent. I like d shape bangles but I find this one too flat. I prefer higher domed d shape or princess. Like I said it was one of my first buys. Let me know what you think please &#128522;


It looks like A grade jadeite to me from your pics. Lovely!


----------



## clairejune

dster1 said:


> Thank you to everyone who replied about bangle A and B. I was pretty set on B until I found out I'll be visiting Hong Kong in two months. My FIL is a jade collector and has a lot more knowledge than I do. Should I just wait and purchase one in HK so I can try and see it in person? I don't want to purchase a bangle online now and fall in love with another piece a few months later as I want this to be an everyday piece.


Dster, if I were in your shoes, I would wait.  It will be so fun to be able to walk around looking for that bangle by which you will always remember your trip.  I think buying jade in person is loads of fun!  I agree, that if the one you wanted is meant for you, it will also be there when you return, or something else fated to be yours after your trip.  If you decide to get it, then also know that you WILL want to buy more in HK lol!  How exciting!  Please keep us posted of the good, bad, and the impressions in between when you go?


----------



## clairejune

Piosavsfan, I am sorry that you were not completely happy with it.  I agree with the others that it takes time to get to know your online purchases, and therefore would wait a few days before you decide to keep or return it. I think it looks lovely on you, truly.

 It's happened to me a few times, that the bangle was different then the sense of it which I had imagined based on pictures.  This is because jade bangles have such personality which cannot be captured in photos.   My biggest peice of advice to online buyers..is to keep an open mind to see what you actually got, and forget about the idea you had for a day.  Then see if it moves you.

Personally I think it's lovely in color and a good fit too. a shallow stone line would not necessarily bother me...but that's something which only you can decide based on where it is and so on.  

Polish can sometimes be less than perfect.  This is sometimes caused by sloppy craftsmanship, but also can also be caused because of a larger grain, and undercutting.  This happens when the other silica minerals surrounding the jadeite crystals have not meshed in as tight a manner as possible.  Jadeite has to have 80% jadeite to be called jade...which means that up to 20% is other stone. Jadeite is an agglomerate stone, which means a lot of stuff pressed together that crystalized.  The other minerals are not as hard, and polish away more quickly then the jade, which leads to undercutting.  It looks like orange peel skin, or sometimes little divots.


----------



## clairejune

jademommy, what a gorgeous bangle!  Thanks for the compliments!  

Regarding the changing of jadeite with wear, I personally do believe that it happens.  Mainly because I've seen very slow and subtle changes in mine, but also because jadeite was formed with low heat, high pressure, and the colors seep in.  This is not unlike being on the warm skin, with a steady supply of oils and water with minerals coming in through the pores.  But, this process would take years to become visually pronounced. We get to be the observers, and compare pictures in 10 years to see if there are differences!


----------



## clairejune

Jade4me, thank you!  You are right, the top one is Deep Ocean!  It looks somewhat different in that dim, evening light.


----------



## piosavsfan

I'm not really sure how to describe it but there are a couple of scratches/dents that are visible to the naked eye that bother me the most. Also, the lavender and green sides are not the same width and thickness, the green side is at least a couple of mm thicker/wider. I think it's going back. I have to contact him within 24 hrs based on his return policy.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

clairejune said:


> jademommy, what a gorgeous bangle!  Thanks for the compliments!
> 
> Regarding the changing of jadeite with wear, I personally do believe that it happens.  Mainly because I've seen very slow and subtle changes in mine, but also because jadeite was formed with low heat, high pressure, and the colors seep in.  This is not unlike being on the warm skin, with a steady supply of oils and water with minerals coming in through the pores.  But, this process would take years to become visually pronounced. We get to be the observers, and compare pictures in 10 years to see if there are differences!



Yes so many people do believe and I read conflicting views on the internet with valid explanations why it does change colour and valid reasons why it does not. With a pendant it is constantly touching one'a skin but with a bangle it is less constant as it rotates and so I just feel it would have to take a really really long time. I do want to believe though because it's so interesting and unique to jade.  My dad has been wearing his pendant for over 35 years and the green is more intense and bright. The longest I have continually worn the same piece of jade is my everyday bangle since Dec 2014 and so perhaps I have to wait a while  It does seem more translucent though. 
One more thought that crossed my mind is that since the green from jade has chromium would it "help" with weight loss ?or the red jade rich in iron could help those with low iron levels.... Do the minerals seep into the jade as well as out from the jade? Maybe not but who knows &#128521;


----------



## clairejune

Piosavsfan, ok that's a bit much. I would also be bothered by the difference in size on each end. You clearly are not impressed, so back it goes. A better bangle is waiting.

Has anyone else noticed these kinds of "flaws" with that seller?


----------



## clairejune

Jade mommy, good questions. I don't know, but I imagine that the minerals which seep in during pressure and crystal growth, get bound on a molecular level to the crystal lattice. Perhaps those that come in after it's crystalized are more mobile, being in the surrounding silica. Maybe that explains why 'color roots' are known for spreading over time with water and wear.  

I suppose those could seep out, but I imagine that the amount is tiny enough, that it wouldn't make much difference to the human body. But that's just my guess, and those are interesting questions.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

clairejune said:


> Jade mommy, good questions. I don't know, but I imagine that the minerals which seep in during pressure and crystal growth, get bound on a molecular level to the crystal lattice. Perhaps those that come in after it's crystalized are more mobile, being in the surrounding silica. Maybe that explains why 'color roots' are known for spreading over time with water and wear.
> 
> I suppose those could seep out, but I imagine that the amount is tiny enough, that it wouldn't make much difference to the human body. But that's just my guess, and those are interesting questions.


 
Claire thank you for your input. It is so interesting because I have also heard of people wearing jade for their health and that different colours of jade aid with different health / body parts. Also many Chinese believe in yin / yang, heating and cooling properties of jade. I think the darker jade is more yin (cooling) and the lighter coloured jade is yang (warming). Maybe when one wears a particular colour of jade that correlates to a health benefit that they particularly need they feel better....
I try to get as intuned as I can with my jade. I can not say that I notice anything healthwise but I do notice the "attachment" I feel to certain pieces. Also looking at my bangles throughout the day makes me happy


----------



## crosso

Need some advice, jadies - I love the color and plumpness of this little apple pendant. But it does not have a hole for a bale. Would one have to be drilled or would a pinch bail hold it securely enough? I think it would be a great match for my bangle, but it seems pricey to me ($250) for the size (19mm). Is lavender just becoming that much more in demand than it used to be? Seems prices have gone up and up.


----------



## zipcount

clairejune said:


> Piosavsfan, ok that's a bit much. I would also be bothered by the difference in size on each end. You clearly are not impressed, so back it goes. A better bangle is waiting.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed these kinds of "flaws" with that seller?


I bought a pi disc from him and it was fine.  I find his pieces to be bit overpriced.


----------



## zipcount

crosso said:


> Need some advice, jadies - I love the color and plumpness of this little apple pendant. But it does not have a hole for a bale. Would one have to be drilled or would a pinch bail hold it securely enough? I think it would be a great match for my bangle, but it seems pricey to me ($250) for the size (19mm). Is lavender just becoming that much more in demand than it used to be? Seems prices have gone up and up.


Did you ask the seller if it has a hole?  I saw this one and it's really cute.


----------



## crosso

zipcount said:


> Did you ask the seller if it has a hole?  I saw this one and it's really cute.



Hi zip! Yes, I asked and she said no indentation or hole for bale. So how do you wear it then?!? Not many jewelers can drill a tiny hole in jade,  I don't think  . . .


----------



## Jade4Me

crosso said:


> Hi zip! Yes, I asked and she said no indentation or hole for bale. So how do you wear it then?!? Not many jewelers can drill a tiny hole in jade,  I don't think  . . .


That is very cute and pretty color. Is the seller in Asia? They must know someone who could drill a hole in it!


----------



## crosso

Jade4Me said:


> That is very cute and pretty color. Is the seller in Asia? They must know someone who could drill a hole in it!



Seller in Canada. Good point -I can always ask. Not sure if I will pursue it or not. It's very pretty,  but overpriced I think.  I already asked if she was open to a best offer, but no reply to that question, though she answered all my others. So I take that as price is firm.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Need some advice, jadies - I love the color and plumpness of this little apple pendant. But it does not have a hole for a bale. Would one have to be drilled or would a pinch bail hold it securely enough? I think it would be a great match for my bangle, but it seems pricey to me ($250) for the size (19mm). Is lavender just becoming that much more in demand than it used to be? Seems prices have gone up and up.



How sweet is this little apple pendant! I'm guessing a pinch bail would hold it securely. You can get one with a little leaf motif to complete the apple look
I find the price of jade is just increasing. Makes me wish I got into it sooner lol!


----------



## Jade4Me

piosavsfan said:


> I'm not really sure how to describe it but there are a couple of scratches/dents that are visible to the naked eye that bother me the most. Also, the lavender and green sides are not the same width and thickness, the green side is at least a couple of mm thicker/wider. I think it's going back. I have to contact him within 24 hrs based on his return policy.


Sounds like returning it is what will most ease your mind. Some of my inexpensive bangles have slightly uneven width and thickness, but they were a fraction of what you paid.


----------



## teagansmum

crosso said:


> Hi zip! Yes, I asked and she said no indentation or hole for bale. So how do you wear it then?!? Not many jewelers can drill a tiny hole in jade,  I don't think  . . .



Hi Crosso! I would wire wrap it in silver or gold thin wire. It's really pretty but so pricey!


----------



## fanofjadeite

2boys_jademommy said:


> Claire thank you for your input. It is so interesting because I have also heard of people wearing jade for their health and that different colours of jade aid with different health / body parts. Also many Chinese believe in yin / yang, heating and cooling properties of jade. I think the darker jade is more yin (cooling) and the lighter coloured jade is yang (warming). Maybe when one wears a particular colour of jade that correlates to a health benefit that they particularly need they feel better....
> I try to get as intuned as I can with my jade. I can not say that I notice anything healthwise but I do notice the "attachment" I feel to certain pieces. Also looking at my bangles throughout the day makes me happy


jademommy, darker jades are 'yang' and lighter color jades more 'yin'.


----------



## teagansmum

piosavsfan said:


> It's here and I'm kind of disappointed. I love the color, but I don't l love the quality. There is a stone line or crack that was in his pictures but I can feel it with my finger, which worries me (last picture next to the little brown spots). The bangle also seems more dull compared to my other one and I can see and sometimes feel tiny dents on the surface. I paid $410 including tax, but I feel like that's way too much for the quality...I'm inexperienced though so I don't know.



Hello! This is a lovely bangle, but you have to love it, especially for the price. If it was much less, the flaw wouldn't be an issue, but $410 with tax for a bangle you don't completely love, with or without the flaw, is not going to make you happy. I am very fussy with flaws on jade, but if it's for the right price, I can look past it. You don't want a bangle that sits in a drawer and not being worn. I had lots of those and parted with most, and feel much better putting money into ones I really bond with.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Fanofjadeite you're right... I think I seem to get this backwards because for some reason intuitively I feel as though dark jade is more cooling / yang and light jade warming but you're right it is the other way around &#128521;


----------



## fanofjadeite

crosso said:


> Need some advice, jadies - I love the color and plumpness of this little apple pendant. But it does not have a hole for a bale. Would one have to be drilled or would a pinch bail hold it securely enough? I think it would be a great match for my bangle, but it seems pricey to me ($250) for the size (19mm). Is lavender just becoming that much more in demand than it used to be? Seems prices have gone up and up.


thats a very cute apple pendant, crosso. if u r getting it, i doubt a pinch bail would hold it securely enough, since jade is heavy.


----------



## teagansmum

Today I am wearing Hope. She has a flaw but I love her for it as it has a yellow natural repair. She also has a stone line that I do worry about but for the price I paid for her, if she broke, I wouldn't be too devastated.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> Today I am wearing Hope. She has a flaw but I love her for it as it has a yellow natural repair. She also has a stone line that I do worry about but for the price I paid for her, if she broke, I wouldnèt be too devastated.
> 
> 
> 
> http://s192.photobucket.com/user/rochelledargo/media/z_zpslpwcakvj.jpg.html?filters[user]=51600209&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=2
> http://s192.photobucket.com/user/rochelledargo/media/z_zpslpwcakvj.jpg.html?filters[user]=51600209&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=2



Teagubsmum Hope is lovely!


----------



## teagansmum

2boys_jademommy said:


> Teagubsmum Hope is lovely!



Thank you for your compliment on Hope. Also, I had the yang and yin backwards myself.


----------



## crosso

teagansmum said:


> Hi Crosso! I would wire wrap it in silver or gold thin wire. It's really pretty but so pricey!



Hi Tea!!! I know &#128533; too pricey for such a little jade I think. 
Hope is beautiful!


----------



## crosso

fanofjadeite said:


> thats a very cute apple pendant, crosso. if u r getting it, i doubt a pinch bail would hold it securely enough, since jade is heavy.



That's exactly what I would worry about too, fan. If she could have it drilled and come down in price, I would consider,  but lovely as the color is, think I have to pass.


----------



## nexiv

I've recently started lurking in this thread because I'm really taken by all your beautiful jade! I've been doing a little reading about it and was wondering what advice you might have for someone like me who is interested in perhaps choosing a first bangle? Maybe some dos and don'ts  

I'll have a faily modest budget (under £100) so can I own a beautiful piece for that kind of money? Or do I need to look into saving up?

Thank you in advance  Also, keep posting the pictures!


----------



## crosso

Anyone wear a 52mm? Saw a lovely white with bright yellow spot, similar to my Solana bangle in Suzanne Corner's shop, grade a, under $200, looks nice!


----------



## crosso

nexiv said:


> I've recently started lurking in this thread because I'm really taken by all your beautiful jade! I've been doing a little reading about it and was wondering what advice you might have for someone like me who is interested in perhaps choosing a first bangle? Maybe some dos and don'ts
> 
> I'll have a faily modest budget (under £100) so can I own a beautiful piece for that kind of money? Or do I need to look into saving up?
> 
> Thank you in advance  Also, keep posting the pictures!



Hi Nevix and welcome!  Not sure what the currency exrate is for you right now and of course it would depend on if you are buying from China or US seller rather than UK, but there are still deals to be found, it just takes some dedicated hunting. But that's half the fun!
First off, do you know your size? Secondly,  if you've been lurking, you probably know to look for certified grade a or ask for guarantee as to that, as well as to ask about flaws if buying online where it's often not clear in pics- cracks, stone lines, etc. Thirdly, look closely, either in pics or in person, for spiderwebbing on the surface and thready looking color veins in the stone, both indications of polymer impregnating or dying. And finally, if it is a jade with intense color and great translucency at a great price - it's probably too good to be true! Lots of the ladies here will weigh in if you post a pic of something you are considering, so take advantage. Good luck!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Anyone wear a 52mm? Saw a lovely white with bright yellow spot, similar to my Solana bangle in Suzanne Corner's shop, grade a, under $200, looks nice!



Tempting.... The bangle I bought from Suzanne was 51 I believe so this one should be okay too. I can slip the 51 on and off easily without soap. 
The dot of yellow makes this one more interesting than if it was all white. I don't think think I will be adding to my collection anytime soon but thanks for sharing Crosso. I hope someone else here gets it &#128522;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

nexiv said:


> I've recently started lurking in this thread because I'm really taken by all your beautiful jade! I've been doing a little reading about it and was wondering what advice you might have for someone like me who is interested in perhaps choosing a first bangle? Maybe some dos and don'ts
> 
> I'll have a faily modest budget (under £100) so can I own a beautiful piece for that kind of money? Or do I need to look into saving up?
> 
> Thank you in advance  Also, keep posting the pictures!


 Welcome Neviv! Crossos advice above is great and I agree the hunt is part of the fun 
There are great bangles to be found even at lower price points. My advice would be if you live close to jewellers who sell jade to start there so you can try them on for size and to get a sense of what you like.


----------



## teagansmum

crosso said:


> Anyone wear a 52mm? Saw a lovely white with bright yellow spot, similar to my Solana bangle in Suzanne Corner's shop, grade a, under $200, looks nice!



If only it was a 57mm-58mm


----------



## Junkenpo

I saw that bangle on SC!  I'm only a little bit tempted... I'm pretty content with my collection.  I'm surprised, but glad. I love my bangles and it's hard to keep them on an even rotation so that I don't feel guilty about having them and not wearing them.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> I saw that bangle on SC!  I'm only a little bit tempted... I'm pretty content with my collection.  I'm surprised, but glad. I love my bangles and it's hard to keep them on an even rotation so that I don't feel guilty about having them and not wearing them.



I feel the same way. I do think I will get another bangle someday but it would have to something that really catches my eye. Maybe a moss in snow bangle or a bangle with some red and or yellow in it. Of course a translucent pink lavender is always on my mind but seems elusive and out of my price range.


----------



## Trekkie

nexiv said:


> I've recently started lurking in this thread because I'm really taken by all your beautiful jade! I've been doing a little reading about it and was wondering what advice you might have for someone like me who is interested in perhaps choosing a first bangle? Maybe some dos and don'ts
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have a faily modest budget (under £100) so can I own a beautiful piece for that kind of money? Or do I need to look into saving up?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance  Also, keep posting the pictures!




I suppose it depends on your definition of 'beautiful'. I'm absolutely in love with my Yuzu and she cost me well under £100, which I consider a bargain. The reason for this being that she had been broken and repaired in the past, but I think this just adds to her character. I don't see the repairs as a flaw but rather as an interest point, but I suppose the seller saw it as a flaw which is why she was so cheap. 

If you're looking for the classic green jade and want something flawless then you may have to save, but if you don't mind a different kind of beauty then there are bargains to be had. I agree with the advice of trying on a few bangles to find your ideal size first, and being wary of anything that looks too good to be true (before Yuzu I bought a 'Jade' bangle which turned out not to be Jade). Have a look at the reputable sellers list on here.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

teagansmum said:


> Hello! This is a lovely bangle, but you have to love it, especially for the price. If it was much less, the flaw wouldn't be an issue, but $410 with tax for a bangle you don't completely love, with or without the flaw, is not going to make you happy. I am very fussy with flaws on jade, but if it's for the right price, I can look past it. You don't want a bangle that sits in a drawer and not being worn. I had lots of those and parted with most, and feel much better putting money into ones I really bond with.




Where have you parted with yours, tea? Do you tend to give it away or sell it? Not familiar with secondary market for jade. Maybe eBay? Some pieces I'd like to sell myself but not sure where to go.


----------



## teagansmum

*NYC Princess* said:


> Where have you parted with yours, tea? Do you tend to give it away or sell it? Not familiar with secondary market for jade. Maybe eBay? Some pieces I'd like to sell myself but not sure where to go.



Hi NYC Princess! I usually part with some of the ones I don't wear to family and friends at Christmas. I have sold some that I know longer wear on classifieds paper in my area just to get my money back to put into other bangles that I would wear more often. I have 5 that I rotate weekly depending on the mood I"m in. Even with 5 I sometimes get over whelmed choosing which ones to wear. I'm still searching for the permanent wrist bangle I long to find.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> Hi NYC Princess! I usually part with some of the ones I don't wear to family and friends at Christmas. I have sold some that I know longer wear on classifieds paper in my area just to get my money back to put into other bangles that I would wear more often. I have 5 that I rotate weekly depending on the mood I"m in. Even with 5 I sometimes get over whelmed choosing which ones to wear. I'm still searching for the permanent wrist bangle I long to find.



What would your dream / permanent bangle be? Do you have something in mind or you'll just know when you see it?


----------



## teagansmum

2boys_jademommy said:


> What would your dream / permanent bangle be? Do you have something in mind or you'll just know when you see it?



My dream bangle would be a double dragon jadeite bangle or green Hetian, but they are SO expensive when I see them.
I just purchased a carved bangle with Lotus, flower, Dragon and butterfly, but it doesn't have my favorite bat in it.   It wasn't expensive, and not high quality, but I am hoping it is one that I get a good vibe from when it arrives, and maybe a permanent on my left wrist.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

teagansmum said:


> Hi NYC Princess! I usually part with some of the ones I don't wear to family and friends at Christmas. I have sold some that I know longer wear on classifieds paper in my area just to get my money back to put into other bangles that I would wear more often. I have 5 that I rotate weekly depending on the mood I"m in. Even with 5 I sometimes get over whelmed choosing which ones to wear. I'm still searching for the permanent wrist bangle I long to find.




Thank you! Are you in Asia where I imagine there is stronger local interest?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> My dream bangle would be a double dragon jadeite bangle or green Hetian, but they are SO expensive when I see them.
> I just purchased a carved bangle with Lotus, flower, Dragon and butterfly, but it doesn't have my favorite bat in it.   It wasn't expensive, and not high quality, but I am hoping it is one that I get a good vibe from when it arrives, and maybe a permanent on my left wrist.



A new bangle how exciting! I hope you love it when it arrives 

It's hard for me to describe my dream bangle because it changes constantly. It's more of a feeling. Too many beautiful jade bangles and not enough money and wrists on me to wear them


----------



## teagansmum

2boys_jademommy said:


> A new bangle how exciting! I hope you love it when it arrives
> 
> It's hard for me to describe my dream bangle because it changes constantly. It's more of a feeling. Too many beautiful jade bangles and not enough money and wrists on me to wear them



I truly understand what you mean about feeling. The bangle I would love to wear the most because of the glossy and shiny look with green and black always brings bad luck when I wear her. I bought her 7 years ago now and have only worn her a few times in the past few years in fear a family member will get ill. Strangely I wore her today after soaking her in salt water for a few hours this morning.   I'm actually more about the feel of a bangle than the actual look, even though I prefer a glossy shine to bangles I own.


----------



## Taishan

Hi all, I got my bangle last week and I love it.  Iwant to post pics and give me feedback.  How do I post pics?  Thanks


----------



## Prettydino

Ooooh. I wear a 52mm. That looks nice and would go with any wardrobe!


----------



## Junkenpo

teagansmum said:


> I truly understand what you mean about feeling. The bangle I would love to wear the most because of the glossy and shiny look with green and black always brings bad luck when I wear her. I bought her 7 years ago now and have only worn her a few times in the past few years in fear a family member will get ill. Strangely I wore her today after soaking her in salt water for a few hours this morning.   I'm actually more about the feel of a bangle than the actual look, even though I prefer a glossy shine to bangles I own.



I agree, feeling is a super important quality in a bangle!  When I first got Ope`ape`a (black carved) the feeling I got when wearing it was tense and angry. It was a "strong" feeling bangle... I had to stack it with other "softer" bangles to mute that feeling or I wound up feeling tense and angry myself. It didn't change until I tried stacking it with Leaf (super flawed but very translucent) and the energy just cleaned up somehow. It was (and is) still a "strong" feeling bangle, but no more negativity. Now I can wear it alone and  it's one of my favorite bangles to wear and seems more protective... like it redirects negativity away. 





nexiv said:


> I've recently started lurking in this thread because I'm really taken by all your beautiful jade! I've been doing a little reading about it and was wondering what advice you might have for someone like me who is interested in perhaps choosing a first bangle? Maybe some dos and don'ts
> 
> I'll have a faily modest budget (under £100) so can I own a beautiful piece for that kind of money? Or do I need to look into saving up?
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance  Also, keep posting the pictures!



You can totally find beautiful pieces at price points. My first bangle was £65 and is a lovely light green color with a fine grain. It is more opaque than translucent however and has a tiny chip on the inner side.

Jade prices are a juggle of color, translucency, grain, inner and surface flaws, polish, and possible carving.  It's a lot of give and take to get what qualities are most important within your budget. 


Throwback of my first jade bangle






Compare to this (Bangle #4, the aforementioned Leaf) which was £107. Better translucency, but more visible inner and surface flaws. 








Taishan said:


> Hi all, I got my bangle last week and I love it.  Iwant to post pics and give me feedback.  How do I post pics?  Thanks



You could either upload it using tpf's options to upload and attach pics, or upload to an online photohost like imgur or photobucket and use the bbcode links they provide.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Prettydino said:


> Ooooh. I wear a 52mm. That looks nice and would go with any wardrobe!



Are you thinking about getting it? Suzanne is great and will respond to your emails fairly quickly if you have questions. It's quite evenly white that adorable sunny spot. Post a pic if you do get it


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Hey Junkenpo I like both your bangles and love the translucency of Leaf. Like you said there are so many factors to jade that determine price but beauty is personal. For me I value translucence over colour. My everyday bangle is a green that is not that bright imperial green. It also has some tiny brown veins and one dark brown vein. It is however quite translucent just like Leaf. I have two lavender bangles a d shape and a princess. The d shape one is a bit more translucent but the princess has better colour. If I had to pick I would choose the d shape one again due to translucence. 
I learn as I go along what I like and what is important to me when buying a bangle. Beauty really is in the eye of the beholder &#128525;


----------



## crosso

Got my pale sage green Hetian nephrite bangle today! I like it - very silky feeling, nice polish and a pretty soft even green that will look nice with muted fall colors, I think. It looks slightly different in different lighting:


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Got my pale sage green Hetian nephrite bangle today! I like it - very silky feeling, nice polish and a pretty soft even green that will look nice with muted fall colors, I think. It looks slightly different in different lighting:



Gorgeous Crosso! Love the different colours under dif light. I think my favourite is the way it looks in the last pic. Happy you are happy with your new bangle &#128522;


----------



## luckybunny

crosso said:


> Got my pale sage green Hetian nephrite bangle today! I like it - very silky feeling, nice polish and a pretty soft even green that will look nice with muted fall colors, I think. It looks slightly different in different lighting:



This is so pretty Crosso!! I love her dimensions. Which pic captures her real color the best? The color looks serene and muted in one pic and really bright in another - such a beautiful chameleon!!!


----------



## piosavsfan

crosso said:


> Got my pale sage green Hetian nephrite bangle today! I like it - very silky feeling, nice polish and a pretty soft even green that will look nice with muted fall colors, I think. It looks slightly different in different lighting:



That's a lovely green, congrats! Who did you get it from?

I ordered a bangle from Gojade that's lavender and green. Can't wait to get it! I made a low offer on an expensive bangle and they surprisingly accepted. Hopefully this lavender and green is much better than the one from Churk.


----------



## Jade4Me

*NYC Princess* said:


> Another new development since last year
> View attachment 3110803
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110804


Congrats! Gorgeous baby and bangle! This isn't jade, but it should be safe for your baby!  


http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Smart-M...g-Pendant-Necklace-Baby-Teether-/290754534159


----------



## crosso

Thanks jademommy, luckybunny  and piosavsfan! I got this one from gojade too. The color is most like the last picture to the eye - a soft, tranquil sage green. Nephrite really does have a different feel to it than jadeite. Jadeite feels slicker, like satin, wheras nephrite is smooth, but softer, like silk.


----------



## Jade4Me

crosso said:


> Got my pale sage green Hetian nephrite bangle today! I like it - very silky feeling, nice polish and a pretty soft even green that will look nice with muted fall colors, I think. It looks slightly different in different lighting:


Very pretty! Is this your first nephrite bangle? I love the buttery soft silky feel of nephrite!


----------



## crosso

Jade4Me said:


> Very pretty! Is this your first nephrite bangle? I love the buttery soft silky feel of nephrite!



Hi J4Me and thanks! No, I have a thick BC green one from 3jade and also a charcoal one, but I never wear that one since I got Coco. I'll wear Cypress,  the BC one this fall/winter,  I'm sure.


----------



## Jade4Me

crosso said:


> Hi J4Me and thanks! No, I have a thick BC green one from 3jade and also a charcoal one, but I never wear that one since I got Coco. I'll wear Cypress,  the BC one this fall/winter,  I'm sure.


Oh yes, I now recall that you have darker nephrite bangles. Enjoy the soft color of this one! As much as I love my dark ones, I need to occasionally change to my light ones.


----------



## Jade4Me

Beadweaver said:


> Also a picture of my Allan 's emerald fleck.  I wear them both.  One on each hand., 24/7


Beautiful bangles your blue princess and emerald fleck!




2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3113510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jadies I need your opinion... I bought this bluish d shape lavender bangle about two years ago. I paid $600.00 Cdn so maybe approx $500.00 USD. Do you think it is A grade untreated jadeite or do you think it is something else altogether... Honest opinions please and don't worry I won't get hurt or offended as this was one of my first purchases. Sorry pic isn't great. I can try taking more if you can't see from the picture. I don't have it certified not am I planning to get it certified. Thanks for your opinions. I repect them all and it's great to learn together &#128522;


Looks A grade from your pics.


----------



## teagansmum

JKP- I am so happy you were able to get rid of your bangles negative energy. Again last night I had to remove Karma from my wrist and she still gave me a feeling of gloom. 

Crosso, I love your new nephrite bangle. I really would like one like it in the future. Gorgeous!!

Taishan - can't wait to see your new bangle. Try to use photobucket.com to post photos. That is how I do it.


----------



## zipcount

crosso said:


> Anyone wear a 52mm? Saw a lovely white with bright yellow spot, similar to my Solana bangle in Suzanne Corner's shop, grade a, under $200, looks nice!



FYI, i got an email this bangle is on sale now.


----------



## Pinkiemom

Hello everyone! So many new bangles here! I haven't been posting much but I read all your posts and admire your jadies quietly. I also just came from Hawaii and saw some Jade jewelries from the stores but did not get anything because I don't really know how to choose a nice quality jade jewelry. I did however got a baroque pearl necklace. [emoji4] Anyway, keep posting and il keep admiring your beautiful jadies! [emoji7]


----------



## Junkenpo

The talk about price points made me haul this out for more pics.... 

My least expensive jade bangle -- I bought it for my DS last year.

$3 bangle plus $8 shipping = $11 total

Same seller as my vampire jade broken bangle.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

crosso said:


> Need some advice, jadies - I love the color and plumpness of this little apple pendant. But it does not have a hole for a bale. Would one have to be drilled or would a pinch bail hold it securely enough? I think it would be a great match for my bangle, but it seems pricey to me ($250) for the size (19mm). Is lavender just becoming that much more in demand than it used to be? Seems prices have gone up and up.



OMGEE crosso!!! That is one yummy pendant!!!! If I had money to blow I most def would snatch this up!!!
Sorry I haven't been on..I ju st pop eight into the conversation!!! I ve been somewhere between sad and busy lol..school started and I haven't really found our school year groove yet...and my DH is being...an alcoholic..... sigh ** &#128543; 
Life....
thank god for jade eye candy and the jade I have...it is so comforting and reassuring and I don't even know how that us even possible at times lol!!! But my bangles make life a bit more tolerable and beautiful


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Wow jukenpo!!!! That bangle is a beauty!!!! I am lovin it!!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Teagansmum--
That is a beautiful bangle!!!! I love the clouds in it!!! Wow.... just, wow  u got a good one, stone lines and all..some of my most favorite bangles have stone lines...especially my everyday bangles


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

What beauties clairejune!!! I love the earrings coloring!


----------



## Junkenpo

ah.... i have inspiration on how to band Rice if I ever manage to get her certified and save up for a jeweler.... 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-SOL...OND-ACCENTS-/391247078324?hash=item5b1824a3b4


----------



## Junkenpo

And I just checked out ultimate jadeite's ebay and she added several small bangles 50-51mm and I am soooo tempted!  

I wish she had outdoor-in-sunlight shots like she used to...  that "milky green" one looks really nice, but  I would want to see how it looks in full sun first.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Teagansmum: negative bangles!!!
OMGEE!! I FEEL THAT WAY ABOUT ON OF MY BANGLES--SNOW THE PRODUCT AKA:SNOW WHITE!!! I VE EVEN BEEN IN A FIGHT WITH THAT BANGLE--IT BRINGS SUPER DUPER BAD LUCK FOR ME!!! THE SAD THING IS I LOVE THE SHAPE AND  COLOR, and IT IS SUPER THICK AND HEAVY DUTYI SO WANT TO WEAR IT..BUT WHEN I ALMOST PUT SNOW ON, I TAKE HER OFF AND SAY, "FORGET THAT!!" To MYSELF!!!!--I WANT TO TRY TO WHAT YOU DID..


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

crosso said:


> Got my pale sage green Hetian nephrite bangle today! I like it - very silky feeling, nice polish and a pretty soft even green that will look nice with muted fall colors, I think. It looks slightly different in different lighting:


the way you describe your neph---I had qualms about my own nephrite....I wasn't sure...but the more I see others nephrites and their hetian nephrites,  I am more certain that she is a nephrite for sure...I ve had ppl tell me she is but I am not knowledgeable about nephs to begin with since I have all jadeite and this one is my first nephrite....it's not super translucent,  but it has some pretty patterns  
I love the color of yours!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

crosso 29121342 said:
			
		

> Thanks jademommy, luckybunny  and piosavsfan! I got this one from gojade too. The color is most like the last picture to the eye - a soft, tranquil sage green. Nephrite really does have a different feel to it than jadeite. Jadeite feels slicker, like satin, wheras nephrite is smooth, but softer, like silk.


Thanks for talking about nephs!!! I didn't know anything at all about nephrites!!! But the more I looked and shared and asked,  plus how all of you speak of nephs...I am certain that mine is a nephrite....it does feel silky-smooth  and it is a tiny Bit lighter in weight then my jadeites....which feel very heavy at times, at least my super heavy weight girls do!!!


----------



## Prettydino

Hi ladies,

It is so wonderful to see all the gorgeous pics of stunning jade! This has all got me wondering about this bracelet that my MIL gave me 6-7 years ago. She got it from China. I have no idea whether it has been enhanced or not, or even the price. What do you ladies think? Gosh I hope the links work. It's the first time I am posting pics.

http://s1094.photobucket.com/user/prettydino/media/2015-09-04%2014.19.15.jpg.html?filters[/url][user]=121468201&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=1

http://s1094.photobucket.com/user/prettydino/media/2015-09-04 14.19.23.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Junkenp reo said:


> I agree, feeling is a super important quality in a bangle!  When I first got Ope`ape`a (black carved) the feeling I got when wearing it was tense and angry. It was a "strong" feeling bangle... I had to stack it with other "softer" bangles to mute that feeling or I wound up feeling tense and angry myself. It didn't change until I tried stacking it with Leaf (super flawed but very translucent) and the energy just cleaned up somehow. It was (and is) still a "strong" feeling bangle, but no more negativity. Now I can wear it alone and  it's one of my favorite bangles to wear and seems more protective... like it redirects negativity away.
> 
> 
> I thought I was one of the few with a bad luck bangle....I ve heard how you got yours to be "neutral" and how the other jade sister soaked hers in salt...I'm going to have to do this with snow white...she's super baad luck for me  my DH and I argue, I got into a real fight, ugh--the list goes on!!! Do every time I see her, I put her on, then I think,  "why tempt fate.."
> I'm going to try both your ideas


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Not my Most beautiful jade..but one of my everydays....I love her for her "dark" and upbeat ways  plus I love the crazy looking healed stone line with the forest green and the super bright spot of green...the grayish - Ness makes me love her all the more since it's not just green and white or whatever--it'd a weird gray/white  

This was one bangle that taught me to find beauty even in things not consider "beautiful"


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Prettydino said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> It is so wonderful to see all the gorgeous pics of stunning jade! This has all got me wondering about this bracelet that my MIL gave me 6-7 years ago. She got it from China. I have no idea whether it has been enhanced or not, or even the price. What do you ladies think? Gosh I hope the links work.
> 
> I saw ur bangle...
> do u have other bangles to compare it to in your hand, heft wise...I'm just wondering, bcuz I have 2 that kind of look like this and they are both enhanced.. they look beautiful but they don't "feel" as heavy as grade A jade... I got them from a local idiot who passed them off as grade A....and it was just way too much to send back postage wise so I cut my losses and now I only buy in person or from a reputable jade seller....IF ITS A GIFT tho, especially from ur m.i.l., u will have to wear it for sure tho


----------



## Prettydino

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Prettydino said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> It is so wonderful to see all the gorgeous pics of stunning jade! This has all got me wondering about this bracelet that my MIL gave me 6-7 years ago. She got it from China. I have no idea whether it has been enhanced or not, or even the price. What do you ladies think? Gosh I hope the links work.
> 
> I saw ur bangle...
> do u have other bangles to compare it to in your hand, heft wise...I'm just wondering, bcuz I have 2 that kind of look like this and they are both enhanced.. they look beautiful but they don't "feel" as heavy as grade A jade... I got them from a local idiot who passed them off as grade A....and it was just way too much to send back postage wise so I cut my losses and now I only buy in person or from a reputable jade seller....IF ITS A GIFT tho, especially from ur m.i.l., u will have to wear it for sure tho
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> I had a small suspicion that it has been treated. My MIL isn't the most astute when it comes to jade, even though she likes to brag about being very knowledgeable.
> 
> On a happier note, I just bought a pretty white bangle from GeGe designs off Etsy. It has red brown spots and a small leaf carving. She was so prompt with my questions and even gave me a small discount. So excited. Will post pics when it arrives.
> Have to admit I am getting a new admiration for nephrite now that I have seen everyone's beautiful pieces.
> Xx
Click to expand...


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Prettydino said:


> ms_loKAbLue13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> I had a small suspicion that it has been treated. My MIL isn't the most astute when it comes to jade, even though she likes to brag about being very knowledgeable.
> 
> On a happier note, I just bought a pretty white bangle from GeGe designs off Etsy. It has red brown spots and a small leaf carving. She was so prompt with my questions and even gave me a small discount. So excited. Will post pics when it arrives.
> Have to admit I am getting a new admiration for nephrite now that I have seen everyone's beautiful pieces.
> Xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE jade.. my husband thinks he knows a thing or 2 about jade from all of my "jade looking" and buying....but every time he buys me jade....it's enhanced. Ahh well, it's the thought that counts...he thinks he knows something all because
Click to expand...


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Prettydino said:


> ms_loKAbLue13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> I had a small suspicion that it has been treated. My MIL isn't the most astute when it comes to jade, even though she likes to brag about being very knowledgeable.
> 
> On a happier note, I just bought a pretty white bangle from GeGe designs off Etsy. It has red brown spots and a small leaf carving. She was so prompt with my questions and even gave me a small discount. So excited. Will post pics when it arrives.
> Have to admit I am getting a new admiration for nephrite now that I have seen everyone's beautiful pieces.
> Xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband is the same...he thinks he knows just because of looking over my shoulder and a few purchases THAT I picked out LOL!!!
> I bought 2 enhanced jades when I first fell in love...I felt duped...so I looked and looked at all the pics here on the jade thread...learned and researched...now, I'm pretty ok with a pic...but there's lots of jade sisters who r probably asleep that will give u their opinion in the morning.  They probably have better phones and tablets then me too lol!!
> With me..I learned that if in your gut--u are thinking,  "no...idk?..hmm...is it??....grade b? Grade c? Enhanced? ..."--then it usually is.... but it's part of learning and if you got it as a gift--double good!!!..but sometimes enhanced means something as simple as heat treated to bring out colors a bit more...they can def do more..but it that is one of the lowest levels of enhancement...then goes bleaching,  polymers, and so on :-/
Click to expand...


----------



## Prettydino

2boys_jademommy said:


> I don't blame you - as cute as it is to see jewellery on babies and toddlers it can be a bit of a hazard. I didn't get any jewellery for my boys when they were little. They have a few pendants but they don't wear them. It's different with boys. They have no interest in jewellery and I'm sure they would be rough with it


I put a tiny green jade donut on a gold chain on each of my girls when they turned two. They love it. I remember my grandma gifting me with one so many years ago. Although these jade pis for kids can be quite delicate too. I remember chewing on one when I was small because it felt so nice and cool and smooth in my mouth, and it broke in my mouth! Luckily I didn't hurt myself, and my grandma was gracious enough to buy me another. I still have it!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Not my Most beautiful jade..but one of my everydays....I love her for her "dark" and upbeat ways  plus I love the crazy looking healed stone line with the forest green and the super bright spot of green...the grayish - Ness makes me love her all the more since it's not just green and white or whatever--it'd a weird gray/white
> 
> This was one bangle that taught me to find beauty even in things not consider "beautiful"



I understand what you mean Ms Lokablu I too love jade that is not necessarily considered beautiful and I can't generalize what I like. I used to think I like even coloured bangles but now I realize I like them all - even coloured, various colours or patches, spots, veins. Also I thought  I liked soft green jade but now I like spinach green, sage, emerald you name it I can find beauty in all of them. I honk this is partly why it's hard to find the perfect bangle. Too many gorgeous colours and combination of factors. 
Your bangle is lovely Ms Lokablu


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Pinkiemom said:


> Hello everyone! So many new bangles here! I haven't been posting much but I read all your posts and admire your jadies quietly. I also just came from Hawaii and saw some Jade jewelries from the stores but did not get anything because I don't really know how to choose a nice quality jade jewelry. I did however got a baroque pearl necklace. [emoji4] Anyway, keep posting and il keep admiring your beautiful jadies! [emoji7]



Hi Pinkimom - wow Hawaii! We were on a Caribbean cruise a couple of weeks ago. Didn't see any jade jewellery stores but I did see some beautiful pieces on some of the passengers. 
I find I often do a quick glance to see if people are wearing a bangle. If they are I can't help but admire it and hope they don't notice me doing so lol!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Prettydino said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> It is so wonderful to see all the gorgeous pics of stunning jade! This has all got me wondering about this bracelet that my MIL gave me 6-7 years ago. She got it from China. I have no idea whether it has been enhanced or not, or even the price. What do you ladies think? Gosh I hope the links work. It's the first time I am posting pics.
> 
> http://s1094.photobucket.com/user/prettydino/media/2015-09-04%2014.19.15.jpg.html?filters[/url][user]=121468201&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=1
> 
> http://s1094.photobucket.com/user/prettydino/media/2015-09-04 14.19.23.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


Prettydino the thing that makes me think it may be enhanced is the jelly like look of the bangle. My mil also bought me a bangle which I posted a month or two ago and some of he Jadies here said they thought it was treated. Mine also has that jelly look.  It's the thought that counts though


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Prettydino said:


> I put a tiny green jade donut on a gold chain on each of my girls when they turned two. They love it. I remember my grandma gifting me with one so many years ago. Although these jade pis for kids can be quite delicate too. I remember chewing on one when I was small because it felt so nice and cool and smooth in my mouth, and it broke in my mouth! Luckily I didn't hurt myself, and my grandma was gracious enough to buy me another. I still have it!!



Yikes I'm glad you weren't heard and very sweet if your grandma to gift you another one &#128522;


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> I understand what you mean Ms Lokablu I too love jade that is not necessarily considered beautiful and I can't generalize what I like. I used to think I like even coloured bangles but now I realize I like them all - even coloured, various colours or patches, spots, veins. Also I thought  I liked soft green jade but now I like spinach green, sage, emerald you name it I can find beauty in all of them. I honk this is partly why it's hard to find the perfect bangle. Too many gorgeous colours and combination of factors.
> Your bangle is lovely Ms Lokablu



Lol! Me too - love them ALL!

Thanks for the comp, ms loka, glad to see you back! I agree with you wholeheartedly that even when life may not be it's best, our jade makes it a little more bearable and beautiful.


----------



## crosso

Very casual today - trying out the new nephrite with rose quartz. Unusually for me, I am drawing a complete blank on a name for this one. Hoping one will dawn on me as I wear it.


----------



## Jade4Me

Prettydino said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> It is so wonderful to see all the gorgeous pics of stunning jade! This has all got me wondering about this bracelet that my MIL gave me 6-7 years ago. She got it from China. I have no idea whether it has been enhanced or not, or even the price. What do you ladies think? Gosh I hope the links work. It's the first time I am posting pics.
> 
> http://s1094.photobucket.com/user/prettydino/media/2015-09-04%2014.19.15.jpg.html?filters[/url][user]=121468201&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=1
> 
> http://s1094.photobucket.com/user/prettydino/media/2015-09-04 14.19.23.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


I suspect your bangle is B grade unless it was very expensive.

Here are some old photos with a grey blue lavender that should be A grade, and the light green with dark green streaks is a B grade as confirmed by Mason Kay's tests. You can see how the green one has a muddled translucence characteristic of B grade because the jade is immersed in acid to remove impurities, which destroys the texture of the jade, and then it's filled in with polymer. The 1st 2 photos were taken outside in very bright direct sunlight. In person these bangles look closer to how they appear in my mod shot.


----------



## Jade4Me

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Not my Most beautiful jade..but one of my everydays....I love her for her "dark" and upbeat ways  plus I love the crazy looking healed stone line with the forest green and the super bright spot of green...the grayish - Ness makes me love her all the more since it's not just green and white or whatever--it'd a weird gray/white
> 
> This was one bangle that taught me to find beauty even in things not consider "beautiful"


I love bold healed stone lines! I can see why it's one of your everyday bangles with her wild look and energy that makes her neutral enough to go with everything if you know what I mean!



crosso said:


> Very casual today - trying out the new nephrite with rose quartz. Unusually for me, I am drawing a complete blank on a name for this one. Hoping one will dawn on me as I wear it.


Pretty color combo! Celadon always come to my mind when I see light green nephrite bangles, but yet I've not used it.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Jade4Me said:


> Congrats! Gorgeous baby and bangle! This isn't jade, but it should be safe for your baby!
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Smart-M...g-Pendant-Necklace-Baby-Teether-/290754534159




Thank you! She has two different Sophie giraffe teething toys that she currently uses. I've seen some teething mommy necklaces but I don't think I want to encourage her to start doing that if I'm not wearing one that is not for teething purposes!


----------



## Junkenpo

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Not my Most beautiful jade..but one of my everydays....I love her for her "dark" and upbeat ways  plus I love the crazy looking healed stone line with the forest green and the super bright spot of green...the grayish - Ness makes me love her all the more since it's not just green and white or whatever--it'd a weird gray/white
> 
> This was one bangle that taught me to find beauty even in things not consider "beautiful"



I really like the color contrasts on this bangle.  The streaks of darker color against the light is really eye catching. It really homes in on the idea of liking something "because of the flaw" instead of "in spite of the flaw".




Prettydino said:


> ms_loKAbLue13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> I had a small suspicion that it has been treated. My MIL isn't the most astute when it comes to jade, even though she likes to brag about being very knowledgeable.
> 
> On a happier note, I just bought a pretty white bangle from GeGe designs off Etsy. It has red brown spots and a small leaf carving. She was so prompt with my questions and even gave me a small discount. So excited. Will post pics when it arrives.
> Have to admit I am getting a new admiration for nephrite now that I have seen everyone's beautiful pieces.
> Xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know which one you are talking about from GeGe!  I've been resisting temptation on that bangle since she listed it.  it's just a little big for me, but I'm a sucker for carvings so I kept it on my faves list. Please do post when you get it, I'm glad its going to a PF'r.
Click to expand...


----------



## MahoganyQT

crosso said:


> Got my pale sage green Hetian nephrite bangle today! I like it - very silky feeling, nice polish and a pretty soft even green that will look nice with muted fall colors, I think. It looks slightly different in different lighting:




Gorgeous bangles!!


----------



## crosso

MahoganyQT said:


> Gorgeous bangles!!



Thanks Mahogany! 

Got a name! This one will be Artemis. The genus name for sagebrush is Artemisia. And since Artemis was the goddess of the hunt, the moon and wilderness, it seems an appropriate name for an autumn bangle.


----------



## piosavsfan

Can anyone tell what's carved on this bangle from SC? 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=262025197034&alt=web 

I kind of like the green splotch on it.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Thanks Mahogany!
> 
> Got a name! This one will be Artemis. The genus name for sagebrush is Artemisia. And since Artemis was the goddess of the hunt, the moon and wilderness, it seems an appropriate name for an autumn bangle.



Great name - Artemis. Very strong and appropriate for your bangle. 
I've never named my bangles before but I delight in how many here do name their jade &#128522;


----------



## Jade4Me

*NYC Princess* said:


> Thank you! She has two different Sophie giraffe teething toys that she currently uses. I've seen some teething mommy necklaces but I don't think I want to encourage her to start doing that if I'm not wearing one that is not for teething purposes!


Ah good point! Moms know best!


----------



## piosavsfan

crosso said:


> Very casual today - trying out the new nephrite with rose quartz. Unusually for me, I am drawing a complete blank on a name for this one. Hoping one will dawn on me as I wear it.



I like that combo of colors together! I've been wanting a rose quartz bangle too but Reiko doesn't have my size.


----------



## Prettydino

Good morning all.

Wanted to share this bangle with you all. I know how everyone loves pictures!

This is a deep blue green jade bangle that my dad bought for my mum. She didn't like the colour, so refused to wear it and gifted it to me. I am not even sure that it is jade, but I find the colour very soothing on the eye, and it has the nicest vibe and feel to it. It chimes very prettily when I pair it with other bracelets. A bit big for me as I like my bangles quite snug, but hey, a gift from dad and mum is always good, right??

http://s1094.photobucket.com/user/prettydino/media/2015-09-04 14.19.23.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0

http://s1094.photobucket.com/user/prettydino/media/2015-09-04 14.19.23.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Prettydino I wasn't able to view it - your album is maked private...


----------



## Prettydino

Oh hi jade mommy, I changed the settings. Try again??


----------



## Prettydino

http://s1094.photobucket.com/user/p...ums/i443/prettydino/2015-09-05 08.25.27_1.jpg


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Prettydino said:


> Oh hi jade mommy, I changed the settings. Try again??



Wow your mom didn't like the bangle?!?! I think it's gorgeous! Love the princess bangles and it's a great colour. From the pics it doesn't look big on you - looks great! Are those your twins? I'm just assuming they are twins because they are both so tiny. They are adorable!! Thanks for sharing your pics &#128522;


----------



## clairejune

Crosso, your new nephrite is beautiful. It's got that indescribable softness that only nephrite has. The color is so, so soft and fresh! I love it!

Dino, I think that bangle is beautiful also! I too love that color range, so much so that i bought one in that range. I think it's gorgeous.

To everyone, beautiful pics and bangles! I've been out for the week,( TGIF)! There is so much, it's hard to comment, but just gorgeous!


----------



## crosso

clairejune said:


> Crosso, your new nephrite is beautiful. It's got that indescribable softness that only nephrite has. The color is so, so soft and fresh! I love it!
> 
> Dino, I think that bangle is beautiful also! I too love that color range, so much so that i bought one in that range. I think it's gorgeous.
> 
> To everyone, beautiful pics and bangles! I've been out for the week,( TGIF)! There is so much, it's hard to comment, but just gorgeous!



Thanks Claire, I'm quite happy with it!


----------



## nexiv

Hi, thank you for your replies!



crosso said:


> Hi Nevix and welcome!  Not sure what the currency exrate is for you right now and of course it would depend on if you are buying from China or US seller rather than UK, but there are still deals to be found, it just takes some dedicated hunting. But that's half the fun!
> First off, do you know your size? Secondly,  if you've been lurking, you probably know to look for certified grade a or ask for guarantee as to that, as well as to ask about flaws if buying online where it's often not clear in pics- cracks, stone lines, etc. Thirdly, look closely, either in pics or in person, for spiderwebbing on the surface and thready looking color veins in the stone, both indications of polymer impregnating or dying. And finally, if it is a jade with intense color and great translucency at a great price - it's probably too good to be true! Lots of the ladies here will weigh in if you post a pic of something you are considering, so take advantage. Good luck!



Nope, not sure of size yet but I've been looking at how to work it out. It's going to be fairly large as I'm slightly overweight and have fairly thick forearms. Also I'd wear it on my left (I think) so needs to go up beyond my watch.
Thank you for your advice on choosing a good piece. I've found the authenticated sellers thread on here so will probably reference that for a first purchase.




Trekkie said:


> I suppose it depends on your definition of 'beautiful'. I'm absolutely in love with my Yuzu and she cost me well under £100, which I consider a bargain. The reason for this being that she had been broken and repaired in the past, but I think this just adds to her character. I don't see the repairs as a flaw but rather as an interest point, but I suppose the seller saw it as a flaw which is why she was so cheap.
> 
> If you're looking for the classic green jade and want something flawless then you may have to save, but if you don't mind a different kind of beauty then there are bargains to be had. I agree with the advice of trying on a few bangles to find your ideal size first, and being wary of anything that looks too good to be true (before Yuzu I bought a 'Jade' bangle which turned out not to be Jade). Have a look at the reputable sellers list on here.



I've looked at a lot of bangles and I've been taken with bangles at all price points so far. I definitely seem to lean towards the more vivid and mixed colour bangles than the paler and more unified ones. I sort of like the idea of slightly flawed. Reminds me of myself lol 
I really like the more square shaped bangles rather than the D shape and the all round ones (are they the princess shape?) Also not too wide as I think something slimmer would suit my arm better. And I love, love, LOVE carved ones!




Junkenpo said:


> You can totally find beautiful pieces at price points. My first bangle was £65 and is a lovely light green color with a fine grain. It is more opaque than translucent however and has a tiny chip on the inner side.
> 
> Jade prices are a juggle of color, translucency, grain, inner and surface flaws, polish, and possible carving.  It's a lot of give and take to get what qualities are most important within your budget.
> 
> 
> Throwback of my first jade bangle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compare to this (Bangle #4, the aforementioned Leaf) which was £107. Better translucency, but more visible inner and surface flaws.



Colour is definitely more important to me at the moment than flaws. I expect that might change in the future as I get more into it? But right now I just want to own something I authentic that I find beautiful so I ca stare at her all day long  
I love that second bangle. I find the flaws really interesting and almost organic like!

I'll post a few pictures of bangles I've found that I feel drawn to, and then maybe someone can break the news to me if I'm lusting after styles and/or colours that are way out of my price range!




ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Not my Most beautiful jade..but one of my everydays....I love her for her "dark" and upbeat ways  plus I love the crazy looking healed stone line with the forest green and the super bright spot of green...the grayish - Ness makes me love her all the more since it's not just green and white or whatever--it'd a weird gray/white
> 
> This was one bangle that taught me to find beauty even in things not consider "beautiful"



I LOVE this!!


----------



## nexiv

Okay, some I've seen that "move me".

This, (especially as shown in the fourth picture) is just beautiful. However as I am very pale (like, ghost white) I'm wondering if more of a pop of colour would look good on me rather than something so pale.
https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/208019305/nephrite-jade-bangle-20th-century-2-14?ref=favs_view_2

I like the carving on this and the yellow and green together. Really pretty mix of colours.
https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/205125995/047-vintage-burgundy-green-jade-jadeite?ref=favs_view_3

I could see myself owning his one! Beautiful. I definitely like the bangles that have streaks of colour across them. Adore the carving. Is it valued well for what it is in your opinions?
https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/212097087/natural-jadeite-dark-green-carve-bangle?ref=favs_view_4

Again, the mix of colours combined with the carving for this one. I really like looking at it, it's just so interesting. I'm probably not a very good jade admirer because I'm liking all these non smooth, non green bangles  But I know my tastes do tend to change as I learn more and more about something so for now, it's all about the eye candy 
https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/243062062/1st-payment-reserved-for-jamie?ref=favs_view_1


By the way, I found these before I discovered the reputable jade sellers thread, so was happy to see some correlation between my finds and the list!


----------



## crosso

Got these pretty little jadeite danglers today. Not sure if they are grade a or not, but thought they would be nice with my bangle (if I ever get it back fixed&#128533. The second and third pics are more the actual color than the first. Also succumbed to the lure of the lavender apple pendant after getting the seller down in price. Just hope I can find the right bale for it! I'd like a gold leaf bale that will be secure. &#9786;


----------



## Molly0

How nice to see all the great jades and Jade enthusiasm!  It 's so exciting to follow along with all the new purchases & learning curves  Way to go all! 
I've been pretty quiet lately but am still lovin' my Jade!  I am currently having a renewed love affair with a vintage "princess", purchased from Gege quite a while ago. ( I named her "Sapin et Neiges" at the time cuz she reminded me of fir trees in the snow). After I had her for a while I retired her into the jewelry box as I did a SG test and was disappointed to learn it came out at 2.9.   I was expecting 3.3 or so since I thought her to be jadeite. I didn't know nephrite could look this way. In checking the listing I discovered that Grace DID have her listed as Nephrite!  Go figure!. Silly me!  Jadeite or Nephrite doesn't really matter to me. She is great for everyday wear. . .


----------



## Molly0

Molly0 said:


> How nice to see all the great jades and Jade enthusiasm!  It 's so exciting to follow along with all the new purchases & learning curves  Way to go all!
> I've been pretty quiet lately but am still lovin' my Jade!  I am currently having a renewed love affair with a vintage "princess", purchased from Gege quite a while ago. ( I named her "Sapin et Neiges" at the time cuz she reminded me of fir trees in the snow). After I had her for a while I retired her into the jewelry box as I did a SG test and was disappointed to learn it came out at 2.9.   I was expecting 3.3 or so since I thought her to be jadeite. I didn't know nephrite could look this way. In checking the listing I discovered that Grace DID have her listed as Nephrite!  Go figure!. Silly me!  Jadeite or Nephrite doesn't really matter to me. She is great for everyday wear. . .



Oops. Forgot this one.


----------



## Molly0

crosso said:


> Got these pretty little jadeite danglers today. Not sure if they are grade a or not, but thought they would be nice with my bangle (if I ever get it back fixed&#128533. The second and third pics are more the actual color than the first. Also succumbed to the lure of the lavender apple pendant after getting the seller down in price. Just hope I can find the right bale for it! I'd like a gold leaf bale that will be secure. &#9786;



So pretty!


----------



## Trekkie

nexiv said:


> Okay, some I've seen that "move me".
> 
> 
> 
> This, (especially as shown in the fourth picture) is just beautiful. However as I am very pale (like, ghost white) I'm wondering if more of a pop of colour would look good on me rather than something so pale.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/208019305/nephrite-jade-bangle-20th-century-2-14?ref=favs_view_2
> 
> 
> 
> I like the carving on this and the yellow and green together. Really pretty mix of colours.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/205125995/047-vintage-burgundy-green-jade-jadeite?ref=favs_view_3
> 
> 
> 
> I could see myself owning his one! Beautiful. I definitely like the bangles that have streaks of colour across them. Adore the carving. Is it valued well for what it is in your opinions?
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/212097087/natural-jadeite-dark-green-carve-bangle?ref=favs_view_4
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the mix of colours combined with the carving for this one. I really like looking at it, it's just so interesting. I'm probably not a very good jade admirer because I'm liking all these non smooth, non green bangles  But I know my tastes do tend to change as I learn more and more about something so for now, it's all about the eye candy
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/243062062/1st-payment-reserved-for-jamie?ref=favs_view_1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I found these before I discovered the reputable jade sellers thread, so was happy to see some correlation between my finds and the list!




I think it all depends on what you normally wear etc. the first one I wouldn't buy personally but because I am also very pale but I normally wear brightly coloured tops so I would worry it would get drowned out. 

All the carved ones are amazing! I particularly like the last one! I think it's important when buying Jade online to either have a really good knowledge of what you like (hard to do for first timers) or buy more cheaply at first so you can get to know your likes. 

I got really lucky with my bangle, I honestly thought that I would get her and want another right away but even though I look nothing has struck me like she did. I'd love a carved but nothing has spoken to me yet. When I saw her I made myself wait a week, thinking that if after that time I still really liked her then I'd go for it. 



This is Yuzu by the way... So you have a reference.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Got these pretty little jadeite danglers today. Not sure if they are grade a or not, but thought they would be nice with my bangle (if I ever get it back fixed&#128533. The second and third pics are more the actual color than the first. Also succumbed to the lure of the lavender apple pendant after getting the seller down in price. Just hope I can find the right bale for it! I'd like a gold leaf bale that will be secure. &#9786;



They look great on you Crosso! They would be a nice match with your hinged bangle and I hope your bangle arrives soon Also glad you got the  apple pendant. It's vey pretty and a gold leaf would complete the look. Who could resist an apple &#128521;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Molly0 said:


> How nice to see all the great jades and Jade enthusiasm!  It 's so exciting to follow along with all the new purchases & learning curves  Way to go all!
> I've been pretty quiet lately but am still lovin' my Jade!  I am currently having a renewed love affair with a vintage "princess", purchased from Gege quite a while ago. ( I named her "Sapin et Neiges" at the time cuz she reminded me of fir trees in the snow). After I had her for a while I retired her into the jewelry box as I did a SG test and was disappointed to learn it came out at 2.9.   I was expecting 3.3 or so since I thought her to be jadeite. I didn't know nephrite could look this way. In checking the listing I discovered that Grace DID have her listed as Nephrite!  Go figure!. Silly me!  Jadeite or Nephrite doesn't really matter to me. She is great for everyday wear. . .



It's like that saying w


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Molly0 said:


> How nice to see all the great jades and Jade enthusiasm!  It 's so exciting to follow along with all the new purchases & learning curves  Way to go all!
> I've been pretty quiet lately but am still lovin' my Jade!  I am currently having a renewed love affair with a vintage "princess", purchased from Gege quite a while ago. ( I named her "Sapin et Neiges" at the time cuz she reminded me of fir trees in the snow). After I had her for a while I retired her into the jewelry box as I did a SG test and was disappointed to learn it came out at 2.9.   I was expecting 3.3 or so since I thought her to be jadeite. I didn't know nephrite could look this way. In checking the listing I discovered that Grace DID have her listed as Nephrite!  Go figure!. Silly me!  Jadeite or Nephrite doesn't really matter to me. She is great for everyday wear. . .



Jadeite and Nephrite it's all jade It looks fabulous on you. I would have thought it was jadeite because I thought nephrite tends to be more uniform in colour. Your bangle has swirls of dark green so jadeite comes to mind. I love learning new things about jade.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Nexiv it really does depend on what you like and want. Personally I don't think the first bangle would be too pale against your skin. I would base it more on your colour preference but that's just me. As for carved bangle I love seeing it on others but have not felt the strong urge to buy one for myself. It takes time to figure out what you want and believe me just as you think you know what you want it may change because there are simply too many beautiful colours of jade out there. Enjoy browsing and let us know what you end up getting &#128522;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

We went to the beach today and I took a picture or my everyday bangle along with my new bangle from Suzannes Corner. I moved the lavender bangle over to the left for the pic. Does anyone else here wear a bangle on their left and right hand? I can't part with my everyday bangle and so the only way to wear my other bangles is to rotate them on my right. I don't like to stack. Not sure if it looks weird or too busy but recently I have been wearing a bangle on each wrist


----------



## Molly0

I know!  What we need is to find a way to grow more arms!  haha
2boys, your 2bangles are glorious!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Molly0 said:


> I know!  What we need is to find a way to grow more arms!  haha
> 2boys, your 2bangles are glorious!



Thank you Molly and so is your vintage princess!

I am really starting to appreciate the beauty of nephrite.


----------



## Prettydino

Jademommy, I love your everyday bangle! It is so striking. I know how you feel, I always feel like I want to put on every item of jewellery I own, but that would look just crazy! Is it strange to wear one bangle per wrist? I have to admit I have never seen anyone do that before.

I am now thinking that my dream bangle would be a beautiful carved Hetian jade bangle. Sigh, but looking at the prices.....it would probably remain a dream. 

Was watching a documentary on ancient Chinese history, jade and the Forbidden Palace on YouTube. Hetian jade has an ancient history and has been treasured since BC times. Jadeite is relatively newer. I am learning so much and developing a wonderful new appreciation for nephrite.
	

		
			
		

		
	




This is my everyday pendant. It's a carved jadeite pendant from my aunt and she gifted a similar one to my sister. I have worn this everyday for the last 6-7 years and it has grown greener with time. I am really attached to it. The necklace is from my nanny who has worked with my mum for the last 40 years, and is like another mother to me. She was a live in nanny and has only just retired this year, but since we were grown, she was more like a companion and housekeeper to my mum.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Thank you Prettydino for complimenting my bangle. Um I notice I'm the only one who wears a bangle on each wrist too so perhaps I should stop doing that lol!
Nephrite jade seems to have more of an inner glow and is creamier while jadeite has a shine and translucence to it. Both are beautiful. 
I like your pendant. It is very green and must agree with you since it's become more green with wear


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi all!  Loving everyone's jade.  Here's my stack for the day...

Baby Princess, Lippy, and the beads.


----------



## Prettydino

Where did you get your beaded bracelet from, junkenpo? I think it look great!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

2boys_jademommy said:


> We went to the beach today and I took a picture or my everyday bangle along with my new bangle from Suzannes Corner. I moved the lavender bangle over to the left for the pic. Does anyone else here wear a bangle on their left and right hand? I can't part with my everyday bangle and so the only way to wear my other bangles is to rotate them on my right. I don't like to stack. Not sure if it looks weird or too busy but recently I have been wearing a bangle on each wrist
> 
> View attachment 3119808



Lol...I wear a bangle on each wrist... I have too many bangles that need to be loved and and worn lol...I always talk to them when I rotate them too..lol--my husband is smart enough to shut the heck up when I do..he knows I just love my jades way too much  
I am too chicken to stack em, I have always admired the jade sisters on this thread who stack and show us all the pics...I will stack for pics only and ad soon as I am done, off one goes.....I am always thinking of micro cracks and such---I'm trying to keep my bangles in good longterm condition for inheritance someday


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Hi all!  Loving everyone's jade.  Here's my stack for the day...
> 
> Baby Princess, Lippy, and the beads.



Junkenpo your two princess bangles are so dainty and fresh. They are both a mint green right. The top one - Baby looks to be more translucent. Do you usually wear them as a pair? The jade beads are sweet.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Ms Blue I'm glad I'm not the only "weird" one here wearing a bangle in each wrist &#128539;. 
Truthfully I think it looks better to just wear one bangle in the left but yeah due to the fact that all other bangles would be neglected I sometimes wear one in the right too. 
For me I don't stack mainly because of the noise. Too loud for me when they hit. Jade is so hard I'm not too worried about damage but the noise disturbs me lol


----------



## clairejune

I wear at least a bangle on each wrist, everyday. Sometimes  I will wear 2 on one, and one on the other. 24/7, I've got.a bangle on each wrist'l&#128516;


----------



## clairejune

I think wearing one only can look elegant, and wearing on each wrist looks more dramatic, exotic and strong.


----------



## clairejune

I once met an heiress who wore imperial green bangles stacked from wrist to mid forearm, with no buffer bracelets in between, on both arms! She wore them so well, it was unforgettable thing to see, like a high priestess!&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

clairejune said:


> I wear at least a bangle on each wrist, everyday. Sometimes  I will wear 2 on one, and one on the other. 24/7, I've got.a bangle on each wrist'l&#128516;



I always take off the bangle on the right before going to bed because the sound of them clinking together bothers my sleep. I only wear a bangle in my left wrist 24/7 &#128521;


----------



## clairejune

That clinking can be annoying lol! Imagine, my husband and I both wear one on each wrist 24/7.....everytime we give each other a hug...CLANK&#128513;&#128517;.  

If I'm wearing more then one on each, I'll remove them so it's back to one at night. I guess I got used to the noise because early on, I stacked with many combined with metal Indian bangles.!   I've definitely paired down since then. Btw, yours look great next to each other. The sizes are similar, and the colors are almost tinted, split compliments of each other. Very nice!


----------



## clairejune

Gorgeous pics everyone! Keep them coming!

Crosso, those earrings are great with your hinged. Love those drop shapes, and have always wanted a pair! Are they heavy for all day wear? 

Prettydino, that's a pretty pendant. You are so lucky to have such a meaningful jade. I understand about the nephrite appreciation. It's very ancient. I tend to feel as if I am wearing a slice of the earth's soul with nephrite somehow.

JKP, gprgeous together. The beads add just the right touch of unexpected color, while not being overbearing. I think the spacing between the beads adds A LOT of clarity/ breathing room for the eye.


----------



## clairejune

Found these on eBay...the carved one has such interesting and intense colors!  These hinged and braced ones are amazing too sigh.....


----------



## clairejune

I am always fascinated by the variations in the different color ranges in jadeite.  This is an old photo, but the difference in mood between all of these blue/greens is amazing. In this photo, one can also see the fade from dark to light blue on the hinged.  That's what assured me it was made from the same piece of jade


----------



## Junkenpo

Prettydino said:


> Where did you get your beaded bracelet from, junkenpo? I think it look great!





The beads are a preloved piece from eBAy. I'll have to back and double check the seller name. Not exclusively a jade seller, but I'll do a review in the jade seller thread. I've seen a couple other similar ones offered from other sellers, one went for about half what I paid. Some sellers asking for twice as much or more. 




2boys_jademommy said:


> Junkenpo your two princess bangles are so dainty and fresh. They are both a mint green right. The top one - Baby looks to be more translucent. Do you usually wear them as a pair? The jade beads are sweet.




I almost always wear them stacked together, but I will occasionally wear them separately alone. Baby princess is slightly better quality and cooler... Faint blue-green as opposed to more yellow of Lippy.  Also a better polish and more round. Surprisingly strong for how tiny and thin they look.


Since I always have Smoke on the right, I need to balance so almost always have a bangle or 2 on the left. On the days I have sensitive nerves, I sub with my onyx bracelet, and now with the beads. I don't think any one really notices but me. Lol


----------



## nexiv

clairejune said:


> Found these on eBay...the carved one has such interesting and intense colors!  These hinged and braced ones are amazing too sigh.....
> 
> View attachment 3120267



Oh, that is to die for! I love everything about it.


----------



## clairejune

Nexiv, isn't it magical? It's like s whole galaxy in itself! If only it weren't so $$$$. But still, it's great to see such beauty

Do you like the carved? I thought of your search when I found it, which is why I posted it. It's gently carved with strong color. Price is cheaper then some you posted. Not sure of size though. Though it doesn't say grade A, it's a vintage piece, and I am pretty convinced that it's A grade..


----------



## nexiv

Yeah, definitely love the carved pieces. I think it adds to their uniqueness. I found this on ebay earlier which made me stop in my tracks a bit. I think the colours are so fun together. Don't think the seller is on the reputable list however. Could someone tell me what the significance is of shining the light on it like that?


----------



## nexiv

Actually I need to see if anyone can verify the seller because she has an absolute blinder for sale! I need to know if it's authentic or not though so I'll pop over to the other thread.


----------



## clairejune

The light shining through is done to expose translucence and grain. Though just looking at that bangle, My guess is that it's dyed. ( though there's a chance that I could be wrong.) There's nothing wrong with that...just as long as you're ok with it, and are not overpaying.  I agree, those colors are dramatic. If you post the link, I can get a better look. Price will tell a lot too.


----------



## nexiv

Here is the link for that bangle
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131576441493?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Here is the link for another of hers that is dirt cheap and stunning! You think perhaps this one is dyed for the colours to be so intense?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131589944658?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Junkenpo

I remember that 3rd carved bangle clairejune! It' s pretty but I had trouble trying to judge grade from the few photos.   I pmd the seller but can't seem to find their reply tho they did. pm me the auction link?


Here's a link to a bead bracelet  auction that looks similar to mine for those interested. It's a BIN and a seller I've never worked with so ask all questions prior!

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=391236995035&alt=web


----------



## Junkenpo

And here's another. More expensive but still pretty. 


http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=181854671849&alt=web


----------



## clairejune

Nexiv, I would say that there is no question that those are treated.  Any jadeite with those strong colors is going to cost much more.  The lack of transitions between the colors, and the lights and darks is a giveaway.  If you do decide to get a treated bangle, just know that it will not have the strength that jade is famous for because treatment severely compromises the structure of the stone.

JKP, OK....let me find it!


----------



## Jade4Me

Molly0 said:


> Oops. Forgot this one.


Such a pretty princess and so unusual to see nephrite with such pattern and color combination!




2boys_jademommy said:


> We went to the beach today and I took a picture or my everyday bangle along with my new bangle from Suzannes Corner. I moved the lavender bangle over to the left for the pic. Does anyone else here wear a bangle on their left and right hand? I can't part with my everyday bangle and so the only way to wear my other bangles is to rotate them on my right. I don't like to stack. Not sure if it looks weird or too busy but recently I have been wearing a bangle on each wrist
> 
> View attachment 3119808


They look very nice together! I don't stack and only wear one bangle at a time on my left wrist. Since I change my bangle daily, most get rotated in but I do favor some over others.




Prettydino said:


> Jademommy, I love your everyday bangle! It is so striking. I know how you feel, I always feel like I want to put on every item of jewellery I own, but that would look just crazy! Is it strange to wear one bangle per wrist? I have to admit I have never seen anyone do that before.
> 
> I am now thinking that my dream bangle would be a beautiful carved Hetian jade bangle. Sigh, but looking at the prices.....it would probably remain a dream.
> 
> Was watching a documentary on ancient Chinese history, jade and the Forbidden Palace on YouTube. Hetian jade has an ancient history and has been treasured since BC times. Jadeite is relatively newer. I am learning so much and developing a wonderful new appreciation for nephrite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119834
> 
> 
> This is my everyday pendant. It's a carved jadeite pendant from my aunt and she gifted a similar one to my sister. I have worn this everyday for the last 6-7 years and it has grown greener with time. I am really attached to it. The necklace is from my nanny who has worked with my mum for the last 40 years, and is like another mother to me. She was a live in nanny and has only just retired this year, but since we were grown, she was more like a companion and housekeeper to my mum.


Lovely pendant and necklace, and lovely sentiment attached to them!


----------



## Jade4Me

nexiv said:


> Here is the link for that bangle
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131576441493?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Here is the link for another of hers that is dirt cheap and stunning! You think perhaps this one is dyed for the colours to be so intense?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131589944658?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


I agree with Claire that these are treated and may not even be jadeite nor nephrite. Either way they would not be as tough as untreated jadeite or nephrite.


----------



## Jade4Me

Brief early reveal as I'm very excited and couldn't wait to share even just a little before actually receiving it! A brown shaded nephrite bangle should be on its way! I hope I love it in person! I've admired others' brown/honey jadeite bangles and when I saw this one in nephrite, it called to me. I waited a bit before bidding as it's on the larger size for me. I kept thinking about it and decided to go for it as it was reasonably priced, too. Wish me luck in that I'll love it in person!


----------



## Molly0

Jade4Me said:


> Such a pretty princess and so unusual to see nephrite with such pattern and color combination!



I know it is unusual huh?  That's why I thought I had been duped when I did a SG test, until I double checked on Gege's listing. 



Jade4Me said:


> Brief early reveal as I'm very excited and couldn't wait to share even just a little before actually receiving it! A brown shaded nephrite bangle should be on its way! I hope I love it in person! I've admired others' brown/honey jadeite bangles and when I saw this one in nephrite, it called to me. I waited a bit before bidding as it's on the larger size for me. I kept thinking about it and decided to go for it as it was reasonably priced, too. Wish me luck!



Good luck!  Do we get to see a pic?

Oh oh sorry now I see the pic.  Couldn't see it before for some reason. . .


----------



## Jade4Me

Molly0 said:


> I know it is unusual huh?  That's why I thought I had been duped when I did a SG test, until I double checked on Gege's listing.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!  Do we get to see a pic?


I updated my post to include a pic. Refresh your screen if necessary to see latest version.


----------



## clairejune

Molly, your nephrite is beautiful. I love the creaminess of it, which unified the colors so well.

Jade4me, omg congrats! I hope it's yours and that you love it! It's beautiful! Looking forward to seeing modeling pics!

 I've been interested in a yellow nephrite too. Gege had one a long time ago for 200. I kick myself for not having purchased it!


----------



## nexiv

Thank you for your advice. There's no doubt that I want something authentic and untreated so I will continue my searching


----------



## Jade4Me

Oh sorry I wasn't clear. I did win the brown nephrite bangle and it's on it's way.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Brief early reveal as I'm very excited and couldn't wait to share even just a little before actually receiving it! A brown shaded nephrite bangle should be on its way! I hope I love it in person! I've admired others' brown/honey jadeite bangles and when I saw this one in nephrite, it called to me. I waited a bit before bidding as it's on the larger size for me. I kept thinking about it and decided to go for it as it was reasonably priced, too. Wish me luck in that I'll love it in person!



Congrats jade4me it's like brown sugar!
Can't wait to see your modelling pics.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

nexiv said:


> Thank you for your advice. There's no doubt that I want something authentic and untreated so I will continue my searching




It is worth it to get natural untreated jade. It will be much stronger and have that special magical quality. Good luck with your search and I know you will find a gorgeous bangle Nexiv.


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> Congrats jade4me it's like brown sugar!
> Can't wait to see your modelling pics.


Thank you! Brown Sugar is what I thought of, too, when I saw it. It may be her name, but TBD when I receive her.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Junkenpo said:


> Me!
> 
> 
> Here's Iroh my carved bangle and Zuko my ring.
> 
> 
> They are so beautiful Jukenpo!!!! Love them both!!! U have so many beautiful jades!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

2boys_jademommy said:


> It is worth it to get natural untreated jade. It will be much stronger and have that special magical quality. Good luck with your search and I know you will find a gorgeous bangle Nexiv.


 
True talk!!! Yes...untreated is soo much better and prettier!!! Even the everyday bangles that have stone lines and un-uniform color can be a lot prettier then the enhanced jades.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

nexiv said:


> Here is the link for that bangle
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131576441493?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Here is the link for another of hers that is dirt cheap and stunning! You think perhaps this one is dyed for the colours to be so intense?
> 
> Yes it's dyed....I know because I have some that are similar when I very first started buying jade....nothing wrong with dyed but it breaks down the stone eventually and the color goes as well :-/ but they are pretty as heck!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

2boys_jademommy said:


> Ms Blue I'm glad I'm not the only "weird" one here wearing a bangle in each wrist &#128539;.
> Truthfully I think it looks better to just wear one bangle in the left but yeah due to the fact that all other bangles would be neglected I sometimes wear one in the right too.
> For me I don't stack mainly because of the noise. Too loud for me when they hit. Jade is so hard I'm not too worried about damage but the noise disturbs me lol



 OH MY GOSH!!! I totally know what you mean!!! Wearing stacks is disturbing for me!!! Lol!!! It's like wearing a bell!!!!
I did stack a glass Indian bangle I got as a birthday gift with an enhanced one for about a week... then my kids said, "mom--we always know where you are at home or in a store because of the sound of your bangles...."
Well geez boys!! Thanks a lot!!! Then I was totally aware of my bangle noise  
Now I just wear one bangle on each wrist....
Yup, I am one of those kinds of "weirdos" ROFL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

clairejune said:


> I once met an heiress who wore imperial green bangles stacked from wrist to mid forearm, with no buffer bracelets in between, on both arms! She wore them so well, it was unforgettable thing to see, like a high priestess!&#128525;&#128525;




I would be in total awe of that!!!!
I would be drooling seeing all those bangles!!! An heiress. ...wow....


----------



## otieoh

2boys_jademommy said:


> We went to the beach today and I took a picture or my everyday bangle along with my new bangle from Suzannes Corner. I moved the lavender bangle over to the left for the pic. Does anyone else here wear a bangle on their left and right hand? I can't part with my everyday bangle and so the only way to wear my other bangles is to rotate them on my right. I don't like to stack. Not sure if it looks weird or too busy but recently I have been wearing a bangle on each wrist
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119808




Looks great!  I often wear a bangle on each wrist.


----------



## clairejune

Loka, it's burned into my mind lol! She was awesome, and she LOVED jade!


----------



## Molly0

clairejune said:


> Molly, your nephrite is beautiful. I love the creaminess of it, which unified the colors so



Thanks Claire.   It is a bit of a mystery.  It's very smooth which isn't what I'm used to seeing with nephrite.


----------



## clairejune

Molly, what have you seen with nephrite? I ask because my experience has been smooth smooth. Now this is interesting because it's that collective bank of experiences...I'm sure as in jadeite, there are vast differences between nephrites.


----------



## Molly0

clairejune said:


> Molly, what have you seen with nephrite? I ask because my experience has been smooth smooth. Now this is interesting because it's that collective bank of experiences...I'm sure as in jadeite, there are vast differences between nephrites.



I have BC and NZ nephrite and although they are smooth, it is the "creaminess" in this one that is so different.  This one was advertised as Chinese nephrite by Gege which is why it is so different I guess.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Junkenpo said:


> I really like the color contrasts on this bangle.  The streaks of darker color against the light is really eye catching. It really homes in on the idea of liking something "because of the flaw" instead of "in spite of the flaw".
> 
> 
> Hey thanks Jukenpo!!!!! I really thought the same thing as well, you most definitely articulated it better
> Yes....that is what I thought when I saw it....the light and dark....when I saw it for sale and then got it in person: it really blew me back....I was like, "whoa...u are a beauty!!" It's flaws definitely add to it, as crazy as it sounds         and it's nice and strong as well... I love translucent, flawless jades but I also love the beautiful flawed ones as well....
> I am a full blown jade junkie


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Junkenpo said:


> The talk about price points made me haul this out for more pics....
> 
> My least expensive jade bangle -- I bought it for my DS last year.
> 
> $3 bangle plus $8 shipping = $11 total
> 
> Same seller as my vampire jade broken jade
> 
> OMGEE!!! U need to tell me what seller u got this from!!! It is soo pretty!!! And so inexpensive!!! Plus my husband is getting sick of my obsession costs--he might buy be one if it's nice and inexpensive...at least one for my birthday
> My least expensive jade was around $15 bucks  it was an opaque but it Was SO PRETTY...., I love em all


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

2boys_jademommy said:


> I understand what you mean Ms Lokablu I too love jade that is not necessarily considered beautiful and I can't generalize what I like. I used to think I like even coloured bangles but now I realize I like them all - even coloured, various colours or patches, spots, veins. Also I thought  I liked soft green jade but now I like spinach green, sage, emerald you name it I can find beauty in all of them. I honk this is partly why it's hard to find the perfect bangle. Too many gorgeous colours and combination of factors.
> Your bangle is lovely Ms Lokablu



@2boys_jademommy:
Yes....at first night just wanted an apple green and a lavender....now I love all colors, all cuts-both princess, d-shaped, and concubine--ahh, I love them all!!!! And when I think I am done and I have found my perfect bangle, along comes another beauty I must have to add to my my little jade family  
Thanks girl...I love this one because of all its flaws...she was called garbage jade...I almost cried when I heard that term put in front of the word "jade"


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

crosso said:


> Lol! Me too - love them ALL!
> 
> Thanks for the comp, ms loka, glad to see you back! I agree with you wholeheartedly that even when life may not be it's best, our jade makes it a little more bearable and beautiful.



Hey thanks Crosso!!!! It's so good to be back with u all jade sisters  
Our jades definitely make life a lot better and a lot more beautiful


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

crosso said:


> Got my pale sage green Hetian nephrite bangle today! I like it - very silky feeling, nice polish and a pretty soft even green that will look nice with muted fall colors, I think. It looks slightly different in different lighting:



OH my goodness Crosso!!! I am lovin your nephrite!!!! I only have one neph and I love to compare mine to others... I want some additional nephs--whom did u buy from??? I would like some good nephrite dealers who are reputable....I ve looked at the reputable sellers list but last time I only saw Allen from J.D's
She's a beaut...what's her name??


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

piosavsfan said:


> That's a lovely green, congrats! Who did you get it from?
> 
> I ordered a bangle from Gojade that's lavender and green. Can't wait to get it! I made a low offer on an expensive bangle and they surprisingly accepted. Hopefully this lavender and green is much better than the one from Churk.



@piosavsfan---
Lol, I did the same thing 2X with Gojade....I felt guilty but hey, it worked lol!!! I got 2 different princesses that look kind of similar,  kind of like sisters....but one is very thin (it's my current favorite) and the other is very thick (my 2nd other fav) anyway...one was like 400 and the other was 250...I offered $200 for the one for 400, and I offered $100 for the thin one and they accepted  
I love them so, so much...I can't wait to buy more jade from gojade...love those folks!!!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

teagansmum said:


> I truly understand what you mean about feeling. The bangle I would love to wear the most because of the glossy and shiny look with green and black always brings bad luck when I wear her. I bought her 7 years ago now and have only worn her a few times in the past few years in fear a family member will get ill. Strangely I wore her today after soaking her in salt water for a few hours this morning.   I'm actually more about the feel of a bangle than the actual look, even though I prefer a glossy shine to bangles I own.



@teagansmum
I did what u said u did to your bangle...I left it in a bowl of salt all night long...and I think it neutralized the bad luck I had whenever I wore it....
I went to the store to get a few groceries and I accidentally walked out with some toilet paper without paying LOL....I mean, I think before that salt thing maybe things might have been different LOL!!!!...plus my husband and I didn't argue like the other times when I wore this bangle.. I really want to break this run of bad luck with this bangle because I feel so bad not being able to wear it as much as I want to...It's a snug heavy, thick, everyday bangle that I have been wanting to wear for a very long time....I'm so glad Im getting the chance


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

clairejune said:


> jademommy, what a gorgeous bangle!  Thanks for the compliments!
> 
> Regarding the changing of jadeite with wear, I personally do believe that it happens.  Mainly because I've seen very slow and subtle changes in mine, but also because jadeite was formed with low heat, high pressure, and the colors seep in.  This is not unlike being on the warm skin, with a steady supply of oils and water with minerals coming in through the pores.  But, this process would take years to become visually pronounced. We get to be the observers, and compare pictures in 10 years to see if there are differences!



I know what you mean...I didn't really believe at all in this...but with one of my bangles--btw, it's a light apple green color with clouds--, I noticed that after 3 months of wear it got a bit lighter in color and the translucency improved a bit..idk how or why but it did. I put it away around the start of summer...anyhow, This past weekend, i wore it because it's my birthday weekend and it is one of my favorite bangles....I noticed the color kind of darkened....I wore it again for the weekend and it it is light again (???) This time it only took a couple days to "re-lighten" up again?? 
Either way,  I love that bangle..she is one of my most favorite bangles


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hey Junkenpo here is the bangle I was talking about that has a bright dot similar to your Super Green. I bought it for myself a couple of years ago. I like it but it is a wee bitt too skinny. I love the freshness of the mint green though and looks great in the summer. I don't wear it much because it hurts to put it on my right wrist and I can't seem to part with my everyday bangle in my left. My left hand is more flexible and so I can wear a slightly smaller bangle on the left.
> 
> OH WOW @2boys_jademommy!!!! One of my favorite bangles looks just like this one....they could be sisters!!! I need to post a pic!!!! When I saw this, my jaw dropped!!!..your bangle looks just like my "Summertime"


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hey Junkenpo here is the bangle I was talking about that has a bright dot similar to your Super Green. I bought it for myself a couple of years ago. I like it but it is a wee bitt too skinny. I love the freshness of the mint green though and looks great in the summer. I don't wear it much because it hurts to put it on my right wrist and I can't seem to part with my everyday bangle in my left. My left hand is more flexible and so I can wear a slightly smaller bangle on the left.
> 
> Here's my "Summertime"


----------



## clairejune

Missloka, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!&#128165;&#128165;&#128165;&#10024;&#127775;&#128171;&#127872;&#128081;&#128079;!! 

Your Summertime has such a beautiful, warm, rich green!  I love it. I also was very impressed with the one with the green 'flaw'. What a dramatic piece.  I never think of jade flaws in a negative way because knowing what a rough 'birth' they must have had makes them seem warrior like.....almost stronger. For me, those scars are like a metaphor for my own struggles, and the need for bravery. Yours looks amazing!  
Do keep us posted if you get a birthday bangle! Like you, I know that looking at my bangles during the day makes me happy too, and if I'm really stressed or sad, it soothes me just to focus on thier beauty.
I


----------



## clairejune

Molly, yes, I see what you are describing about the creaminess! My Yukon snow BC nephrite is very evenly smooth and clear, with flecks suspended in it...it seems more crystal than creamy.  What an interesting and subtle difference between nephrites. Some are very shiny, smooth and even crystal, while some are more creamy, like a blurry sand storm of softness.

I remember your other nephrite bangles now and agree, there's a special quality to yours from China! It reminds me of a whipped look, like a puréed creme soup!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> 2boys_jademommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Junkenpo here is the bangle I was talking about that has a bright dot similar to your Super Green. I bought it for myself a couple of years ago. I like it but it is a wee bitt too skinny. I love the freshness of the mint green though and looks great in the summer. I don't wear it much because it hurts to put it on my right wrist and I can't seem to part with my everyday bangle in my left. My left hand is more flexible and so I can wear a slightly smaller bangle on the left.
> 
> Here's my "Summertime"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow there is a resemblance for sure Your summertime is more intense in colour and has more of tr bright green in it. Do you wear it much? When I bought mine the woman who is a certified gemologist said that the dots of green may spread a little and become bigger spots. Also the minty overall green may intensify a bit. I have not noticed this at all but I don't mind becaue I like it the way it is. I like mine a lot but wish it were thicker. It's a very skinny princess. I think that's also why she was not too expensive. It's around 50mm and very skinny so not much jade lol!
Click to expand...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Is it your birthday Ms Blue?!?!? Happy Birthday!
I hope you do receive a special bangle from your hubby. If not have an amazing day anyway and be sure to wear your favourite jade pieces to celebrate with you &#127874;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

clairejune said:


> Molly, yes, I see what you are describing about the creaminess! My Yukon snow BC nephrite is very evenly smooth and clear, with flecks suspended in it...it seems more crystal than creamy.  What an interesting and subtle difference between nephrites. Some are very shiny, smooth and even crystal, while some are more creamy, like a blurry sand storm of softness.
> 
> I remember your other nephrite bangles now and agree, there's a special quality to yours from China! It reminds me of a whipped look, like a puréed creme soup!



Fascinating! I know regarding colour there are more colours with jadeite but it sounds like nephrite has a subtle differences with texture and shine / vitreousity. I would like a creamy white or creamy black nephrite bangle someday and for some reason I w


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

clairejune said:


> Molly, yes, I see what you are describing about the creaminess! My Yukon snow BC nephrite is very evenly smooth and clear, with flecks suspended in it...it seems more crystal than creamy.  What an interesting and subtle difference between nephrites. Some are very shiny, smooth and even crystal, while some are more creamy, like a blurry sand storm of softness.
> 
> I remember your other nephrite bangles now and agree, there's a special quality to yours from China! It reminds me of a whipped look, like a puréed creme soup!



Fascinating! I know regarding colour there are more colours with jadeite but it sounds like nephrite has a subtle differences with texture and shine / vitreousity. I would like a creamy white or creamy black nephrite bangle someday and for some reason I would probably prefer it in a a thick d shape rather than princess


----------



## clairejune

Jade mommy, speaking of skinny princess bangles, this past summer, I saw an antique carved princess bangle that was the skinniest I'd ever seen! It was imperial green with some darker veining. It was maybe 3 mm round...a 49mm! One could barely see the carving, it was so thin. I imagine that it would look like a bright, slash of vivid green...like wearing a green hair elastic around the wrist. I never knew anyone would make a bangle so thin!&#128515;. It was adorable though.

I know what you mean about wishing a princess were thicker. I wear my thinnest bangles leastbecause of the size.  I always think that maybe my taste will change someday, so they are worth it, but then again, there's something so important about the right size...


----------



## Molly0

clairejune said:


> Molly, yes, I see what you are describing about the creaminess! My Yukon snow BC nephrite is very evenly smooth and clear, with flecks suspended in it...it seems more crystal than creamy.  What an interesting and subtle difference between nephrites. Some are very shiny, smooth and even crystal, while some are more creamy, like a blurry sand storm of softness.
> 
> I remember your other nephrite bangles now and agree, there's a special quality to yours from China! It reminds me of a whipped look, like a puréed creme soup!



Claire, yes!  Exactly!  You always find the right words!  
Mssloka!  HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! artyhat:


----------



## clairejune

Jade mommy, a D shaped black or white nephrite would look very good. If the nephrite is mostly one color, because of the look of the stone, a wider bangle really shows of the glow of it. With a nephrite like Molly's, with more then one color, and a complex pattern, one doesn't need the extra width because the pattern of colors seem to swirl and wrap around the roundness of the bangle shape. The height shows of the pattern. 

I recently saw a lovely pure white princess nephrite which was gorgeous, but it was harder to 'fall into' the creamy, otherworldliness off it due to the small face up surface width. For princess lovers though, it might be perfect. I'll try to find it and post it...


----------



## clairejune

Molly0 said:


> Claire, yes!  Exactly!  You always find the right words!
> Mssloka!  HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! artyhat:



Awe, Thanks!&#128522;


----------



## clairejune

So anyone up for posting some artistic shots of bangles/ jades?


----------



## Jade4Me

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> @teagansmum
> I did what u said u did to your bangle...I left it in a bowl of salt all night long...and I think it neutralized the bad luck I had whenever I wore it....
> I went to the store to get a few groceries and I accidentally walked out with some toilet paper without paying LOL....I mean, I think before that salt thing maybe things might have been different LOL!!!!...plus my husband and I didn't argue like the other times when I wore this bangle.. I really want to break this run of bad luck with this bangle because I feel so bad not being able to wear it as much as I want to...It's a snug heavy, thick, everyday bangle that I have been wanting to wear for a very long time....I'm so glad Im getting the chance


Happy birthday! Can you please post this bangle of yours?


----------



## Jade4Me

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> 2boys_jademommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Junkenpo here is the bangle I was talking about that has a bright dot similar to your Super Green. I bought it for myself a couple of years ago. I like it but it is a wee bitt too skinny. I love the freshness of the mint green though and looks great in the summer. I don't wear it much because it hurts to put it on my right wrist and I can't seem to part with my everyday bangle in my left. My left hand is more flexible and so I can wear a slightly smaller bangle on the left.
> 
> Here's my "Summertime"
> 
> 
> 
> Love your Summertime with her rich greens!
Click to expand...


----------



## Jade4Me

Spring Green with the ring fanofjadeite asked for a pic of awhile back.


----------



## clairejune

So serenely beautiful Jade4me! Just like a shadowy dream of a shaded pasture!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

clairejune said:


> Jade mommy, speaking of skinny princess bangles, this past summer, I saw an antique carved princess bangle that was the skinniest I'd ever seen! It was imperial green with some darker veining. It was maybe 3 mm round...a 49mm! One could barely see the carving, it was so thin. I imagine that it would look like a bright, slash of vivid green...like wearing a green hair elastic around the wrist. I never knew anyone would make a bangle so thin!&#128515;. It was adorable though.
> 
> I know what you mean about wishing a princess were thicker. I wear my thinnest bangles leastbecause of the size.  I always think that maybe my taste will change someday, so they are worth it, but then again, there's something so important about the right size...



I've see a few people wearing extemely skinny princess bangles too! It was so thin that it really had a different effect. It was cool but not for me. I do like thin princess bangles like my everyday bangle but not model thin - more like a fit athletc thin


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Claire I agree the d shape bangles are better when the colour is more uniform. Princess bangles need a splash of something- a vein or a dot or specks to give it a more interesting modern look. Otherwise princess bangles can slightly dated.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4me what a pretty set! They look great together. A calm blue green - intense but gentle colours.


----------



## clairejune

Here's my picture for the day...Big Blue with blue sapphire ring...it's a repost, but I am wearing this combo today..


----------



## clairejune

2boys_jademommy said:


> I've see a few people wearing extemely skinny princess bangles too! It was so thin that it really had a different effect. It was cool but not for me. I do like thin princess bangles like my everyday bangle but not model thin - more like a fit athletc thin



&#128514;&#128516; so well said! Exactly!!


----------



## Jade4Me

clairejune said:


> So serenely beautiful Jade4me! Just like a shadowy dream of a shaded pasture!


Thank you! I knew you could turn a blurry pic taken in overcast sunlight into something that sounds artistic!  



2boys_jademommy said:


> Jade4me what a pretty set! They look great together. A calm blue green - intense but gentle colours.


Thank you! The sun finally came peeping out, but is a teaser so I'll try to get a shot when it's out.


----------



## Jade4Me

clairejune said:


> Here's my picture for the day...Big Blue with blue sapphire ring...it's a repost, but I am wearing this combo today..
> 
> View attachment 3120969


Beautiful! What's on your left wrist?


----------



## clairejune

Jade4me,thank you! I am wearing the usual...Siberian with Edwards on the left. I was wearing the Siberian more often then the Edwards, but then I started feeling guilty because we exchanged them for vow renewal last year, as we did with the Siberians this past spring. my husband constantly wears his. I truly think his Edwards look better on him then mine does on me because of the masculinity of the size, lines and proportions on him. Since I started wearing the Edwards again, I feel it gives me courage and strength, which I need for my life at the moment, so now it's both Siberian and Edwards. If I want to wear another bangle, I have to stack them together.


----------



## Jade4Me

clairejune said:


> Jade4me,thank you! I am wearing the usual...Siberian with Edwards on the left. I was wearing the Siberian more often then the Edwards, but then I started feeling guilty because we exchanged them for vow renewal last year, as we did with the Siberians this past spring. my husband constantly wears his. I truly think his Edwards look better on him then mine does on me because of the masculinity of the size, lines and proportions on him. Since I started wearing the Edwards again, I feel it gives me courage and strength, which I need for my life at the moment, so now it's both Siberian and Edwards. If I want to wear another bangle, I have to stack them together.


Your EB is very elegant on you like a LBD! But your Siberian is sublime and I can't imagine a day apart from it. A bangle like that, and luckybunny's and zipcount's Hetian bangles are like my ultimate dream bangle. But I think one would be out of my comfort zone in price. So I'll admire others from afar!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

clairejune said:


> Here's my picture for the day...Big Blue with blue sapphire ring...it's a repost, but I am wearing this combo today..
> 
> View attachment 3120969



Beautiful Claire! I love sapphires too. My husband got me a sapphire ring as an 8 year anniversary present and it is one if my favourites. 

Big Blue fits you like a glove. Is it difficult to put on and take off? I love the look of snug bangles but yours looks like it would be painful - worth it though  Also wanted to say that Big Blue has a lot more blue than most bluish green jade. Where did you find her?


----------



## clairejune

Awe, thanks Jade4me. The Edwards is not as wide as the Siberian, and Ive found that I prefer the wider width. I was seriously considering having the Siberian the same as the Edwards for stacking purposes, but then I received blue velvet, loved the width at 23mm and thought...it's my only chance to have a wide Siberian, and that difference is what makes me enjoy the Siberian on me a little better then the Edwards. But, I am attached to the Edwards in a special way.
I think you have such a wonderful collection of most unusual and dreamy nephrite bangles. I've always admired yours deeply!


----------



## crosso

Here are a few throwback pics that I thought were somewhat artistic. No new ones for me today, have been in bed the past two days with the worst head cold ever, now settling into my chest. Ugh. What color jade is best for energy /physical healing?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Sorry to hear you have a cold Crosso. Hope you feel better soon. 
What an amazing collection of jade you have and you have a knack for taking great pics!
I love your mint green with orange dots best but they are all lovely!
Not sure what colour jade is most healing but I remember reading white jade is good for the lungs and since you have a cold maybe wear white jade...


----------



## clairejune

Jademommy, thanks! It's decieving because it's not at all tight, but sometimes sticks there from skin moisture. It's a 58.5, and I find it's an easy on and off bangle. I've squeezed into a 55, which is quite tight, and feel a tad claustrophobic with that tightness.

In the pic, she is very blue-ish, but she has many color moods depending on the light. It's got lavender clouds in it, and that reddish cloud on one spot.

This was my first grade A bangle after I bought a B grade, before I knew anything about jade. It was suppose to be my 40th birthday present, which was purchased 8 months before my birthday.  The plan was that he was going to hold it in hiding until the day...but he ended up giving me it the day it came. So, when my birthday did come, he gave me that antique sapphire ring in the picture.

Upon purchasing it, I told my husband that I only wanted one. Ha! Little did I know what a passion it would start.  I got it at jadefinejewelry. It was from the previous website, and was love at first sight!

I am glad you're a sapphire lover too! I'd love to see your ring! The bigger round sapphire ring which I wear on the left was an upgrade wedding set ring, instead of the one which I had before which had a yellow diamond. It was for  our 4th anniversary. I love hearing stories like what you just posted! So romantic! No wonder it's a favorite!


----------



## clairejune

Crosso, you rock with those gorgeous pictures! They are all such varied pieces! I admire the range in your collection.  I just love that Phoenix ring. It's so gentle and pure. Do you wear it often?

So sorry that you're sick! Just make no demands upon yourself until you are thoroughly rested.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Just took a quick pic of my sapphire ring. It is an oval sapphire and there are square diamonds ser underneath the sapphire. Please excuse my dry hands. This is my 8th wedding anniversary present which hubby picked out himself. We will celebrate 14 years this month &#128522;


----------



## piosavsfan

Crosso, love your artistic pictures! What are the designs on the carved bangle? Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## fanofjadeite

crosso said:


> Here are a few throwback pics that I thought were somewhat artistic. No new ones for me today, have been in bed the past two days with the worst head cold ever, now settling into my chest. Ugh. What color jade is best for energy /physical healing?


crosso, wear your black jades. black jades have very good healing and protective energies. feel better soon.


----------



## crosso

clairejune said:


> Crosso, you rock with those gorgeous pictures! They are all such varied pieces! I admire the range in your collection.  I just love that Phoenix ring. It's so gentle and pure. Do you wear it often?
> 
> So sorry that you're sick! Just make no demands upon yourself until you are thoroughly rested.



Thanks Claire and Jademommy! I do have quite a variety - unfortunately  (for my pocketbook anyway), I've never zeroed in on one or two particular types of jade - I love them all! And yes, I wear the phoenix ring about once a week. She feels so good on my finger,  not too weighty, but cool and silky.


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3121062
> 
> 
> Just took a quick pic of my sapphire ring. It is an oval sapphire and there are square diamonds ser underneath the sapphire. Please excuse my dry hands. This is my 8th wedding anniversary present which hubby picked out himself. We will celebrate 14 years this month &#128522;



Gorgeous, jademommy!  Love the electric blue and it looks beautiful on your hand!


----------



## crosso

piosavsfan said:


> Crosso, love your artistic pictures! What are the designs on the carved bangle? Hope you feel better soon.



Thanks piosavsfan! The carved one has lotus, lotus root and fish.


----------



## clairejune

Jademommy,it's beautiful! You must have been over the moon happy! Did you have any idea that he was going to give you that? Or, were you totally surprised?  Great, great story!

And, congratulations on your upcoming anniversary!! 14 years is an amazing success!


----------



## crosso

fanofjadeite said:


> crosso, wear your black jades. black jades have very good healing and protective energies. feel better soon.



Thanks fan! Time to get out Coco and Rhiannon, the bat bangle!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

clairejune said:


> Jademommy,it's beautiful! You must have been over the moon happy! Did you have any idea that he was going to give you that? Or, were you totally surprised?  Great, great story!
> 
> And, congratulations on your upcoming anniversary!! 14 years is an amazing success!


Thank you Claire and Crosso!
It was
Not a completely surprise. I had talked about wanting a
Sapphire ring and we did go shopping together a few times. I found one that I thought I liked. It was a more traditional setting with diamonds going around the sapphire. I was thinking he would get me that one but he chose this one instead with an agreement with the Saleslady  that he can exchange it if I didn't like it and as it turns out I like it more than the one I originally had my eye on


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3121062
> 
> 
> Just took a quick pic of my sapphire ring. It is an oval sapphire and there are square diamonds ser underneath the sapphire. Please excuse my dry hands. This is my 8th wedding anniversary present which hubby picked out himself. We will celebrate 14 years this month &#128522;



Gorgeous blue and congrats on 14 years!




crosso said:


> Thanks fan! Time to get out Coco and Rhiannon, the bat bangle!


Feel better soon! Thanks for your great pics!


----------



## clairejune

How wonderful and thoughtful! I think it's got a great modern setting, particularly with the diamonds going under the stone! 

I love halo rings but find that I don't wear the 2 I have nearly as often somehow.... I think I would have chosen that setting too! It's a great heirloom piece that your descendants will cherish later on.


----------



## clairejune

Now I have to ask....is there something in jade or gems or jewelry which you would wish for on this anniversary?


----------



## fanofjadeite

Jade4Me said:


> Brief early reveal as I'm very excited and couldn't wait to share even just a little before actually receiving it! A brown shaded nephrite bangle should be on its way! I hope I love it in person! I've admired others' brown/honey jadeite bangles and when I saw this one in nephrite, it called to me. I waited a bit before bidding as it's on the larger size for me. I kept thinking about it and decided to go for it as it was reasonably priced, too. Wish me luck in that I'll love it in person!


i love your brown sugar bangle, jade4me.  pls post mod shots when u get it.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

clairejune said:


> How wonderful and thoughtful! I think it's got a great modern setting, particularly with the diamonds going under the stone!
> 
> I love halo rings but find that I don't wear the 2 I have nearly as often somehow.... I think I would have chosen that setting too! It's a great heirloom piece that your descendants will cherish later on.



Well I two sons so perhaps one day I will pass it along to a daughter in law. 
Sapphires are my favourite coloured gem


----------



## clairejune

fanofjadeite said:


> crosso, wear your black jades. black jades have very good healing and protective energies. feel better soon.



This is so good to know Fan! Thanks! That must be another big part of why I'm gravitating towards the Edqards these days! I've felt it intuitively. Black jade can be extremely strong and hard to wear sometimes, but it's also the fierceness of it that makes it protective somehow.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

clairejune said:


> Now I have to ask....is there something in jade or gems or jewelry which you would wish for on this anniversary?



Hmm nothing  for the upcoming anniversary. We normally celebrate by going out to dinner. We can't afford jewellery on every anniversary, Christmas etc
I find that since I got into jade a few years ago it is what I want. I don't feel the need for another diamond ring (although I won't decline one haha) but there is something special about jade bangles that keep me wanting more. The only thing I can think of other than jade would be a ruby ring. I'm in no rush to get one but is on my wish list &#128521;


----------



## clairejune

2boys_jademommy said:


> Well I two sons so perhaps one day I will pass it along to a daughter in law.
> Sapphires are my favourite coloured gem



Well I would be exstatic if my mother in law gave me that. Someday, some young woman is going to be so touched!  Me too, blue sapphires are my absolute favorite. I've been trying to find a good blue spinel for some time now in an affordable price range, but it's much harder to find an intense blue, and usually they are overly dark. But I'm very curious because I love spinels.


----------



## Jade4Me

clairejune said:


> Awe, thanks Jade4me. The Edwards is not as wide as the Siberian, and Ive found that I prefer the wider width. I was seriously considering having the Siberian the same as the Edwards for stacking purposes, but then I received blue velvet, loved the width at 23mm and thought...it's my only chance to have a wide Siberian, and that difference is what makes me enjoy the Siberian on me a little better then the Edwards. But, I am attached to the Edwards in a special way.
> I think you have such a wonderful collection of most unusual and dreamy nephrite bangles. I've always admired yours deeply!


Thanks!  
I go back and forth with width depending on my mood. Wide strong and bold, or sleek slender and narrow, and of course in between widths. Even the same width D shape and princess has such a different feel - the same width skinny D is a chubby princess.


----------



## clairejune

Jade mommy, I totally understand what you mean...there's that yearning that comes with jade! I thought that I'd never, ever, ever quench my desire for more...but thank god I've become satisfied with what I've got for the most part. I am trying to not allow myself to want for more than one or two pieces of jade a year from now on so that I can Appreciate them totally with jade hunger.   I find that I love making projects out of them, liking having a pendant made, or trying to make something myself. Of course, if my husband surprised me, I wouldn't say no, but I don't think he will because I'm sure he's relieved lol!

I bet in the next decade you might get a ruby ring. There is something iconic about them, isn't there?


----------



## Jade4Me

fanofjadeite said:


> i love your brown sugar bangle, jade4me.  pls post mod shots when u get it.


Thanks! I'll post as soon as it arrives! Now the waiting part...


----------



## clairejune

Jade4me, you can wear them all so well. They all work with your hands and wrists.  I too excited about your coming golden nephrite. I think your the first to have purchased an all golden bangle on the thread!


----------



## clairejune

This summer,I took a chance and bought some large, 10mm yellow/gold beads that were vintage and advertised as nephrite. Unfortunately after cutting the strand and calculating the specific gravity, they turned out to be calcite.  I read that calcite clears negative energy, so maybe I should string them with some olive green nephrite beads eventually.


----------



## nexiv

A quick question for you all. How would I/could I go about authenticating pre-owned jade (as in a private sale?) Can some things be verified just by looking at the bangle (through experienced eyes) or is it possible to deduce authenticity based on a combination of colour, transparency, size and price? For example, can you get a good answer as to the quality from the chime?

Thank you


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Claire blue spinel is gorgeous! Hard to differentiate between spinel and sapphires but
I think they are slightly lighter in colour. I would love a red spinel or ruby ring
My desire to have more jade has subsided a lot. I will get at least one more bangle Im sure but it will have to be a special one. For now I love looking at everyone's jade and other jewellery pieces.


----------



## clairejune

Nexiv, short answer is yes, some things can be authenticated by eye, and the more experience one has, the harder it is to get duped. Also, chime can be very telling, but it's hard to know what pitch you are listening for if you've never done it before.  I think JKP may have made a video about this?? Am I remembering correctly? Anyway, she has great advice about chime!

There are some jade experts online to whom people send pictures. If they are not sure, then they will say so, because natural looking treated jade is getting better and better as the industry perfects the acid/polymer/dye process. If you want to be totally sure, nothing beats a reputable certificate. With those, since there are fakes out there, you should be able to enter the item number on thier site, and the exact piece should come up. For 100$, you can send a bangle to the GIA for a test report.

And now we have to be on the look out for color polishing too, which is quite new. Basically, that's a phony coat of color scrubbed on before the wax finish. They can still legally call these bangles A grade, but no trustworthy seller would do so. I hope new standards are coming into the industry to regulate color polishing.

There's also spot treating with acid and polymer, so that parts of the bangle are natural and parts are B grade.

Anyway, if you see a vintage jade that is obviously from the 60's based on the design, one diesnt have to worry about treatments because the acid polymer came in the late 1980's. The dyes they used also faded easily. So a strong colored, 1960's bangle is likely naturally colored. Buying takes a leap of faith sometimes. This is why this forum and re sellers list is so important, to provide safety in group experiences., we can collectively check any piece you are curious about to the best of our knowledge.


----------



## clairejune

Jademommy, that would be great to get a red spinel Or a ruby! Though the prices are sky rocketing these days, they are no where near as steep as rubies. I saw an untreated, unheated precision cut with great color, 2 carats on wholesale for 50k a year ago. Sigh....same thing with all the gems of the world.

I gave up looking for the right shade of blue spinel for my jade disk that's coming at Christmas time. I found a blue, I carat sapphire for it instead, but I really wanted to find the right color spinel. I enjoy looking at the loose stone vendors on pricescope, in the colored stone section, and on loupe troop. You might enjoy it too lots of spinels!


----------



## Jade4Me

clairejune said:


> Jade4me, you can wear them all so well. They all work with your hands and wrists.  I too excited about your coming golden nephrite. I think your the first to have purchased an all golden bangle on the thread!


Thanks again! It'll be my autumn bangle, but I'm sure I'll rotate it in year round. I hope it arrives before the Mid Autumn Moon festival! Around here it just means I eat too many moon cakes! My fav is the lotus single yolk.  



clairejune said:


> This summer,I took a chance and bought some large, 10mm yellow/gold beads that were vintage and advertised as nephrite. Unfortunately after cutting the strand and calculating the specific gravity, they turned out to be calcite.  I read that calcite clears negative energy, so maybe I should string them with some olive green nephrite beads eventually.


The orange/yellow "jade" beads I bought to string with an orange calcite pixius were calcite, too, from their s.g. and I had suspected them to be such to begin with from their price. So they ended up being a perfect match!


----------



## Jade4Me

Repost of the orange pixius & beads, stacked with a jadeite & silver beaded bracelet. I think the pixius & matching beads are chalcedony rather than calcite.


----------



## clairejune

Jade4me, the new one will be perfectfor Autum! Thanks for posting that picture! Now I remember that bracelet! Yup, mine look very similar to that &#128516;!  It's a great stack! The only thing is that the necklace was very long, so now I have ALOT of these calcite beads. I need to make something out of them because I spent 50$ &#128560; on them lol! They really look like they could be nephrite because they are very even and smooth looking. Oh well...just wish I hadnt paid so much for them!


----------



## Jade4Me

Claire, mixing your orange calcite beads with olive nephrite beads is a great way to make the olive color pop. Maybe mix them with blue lapis lazuli beads for a different pop.

Hope everyone who observes Labor Day holiday today is having a good one. Mine is quite lazy and in that laziness I think I missed the sun coming out for good today. So any sunny jade mod shots will have to wait for another day.


----------



## clairejune

Exactly, thanks Jade4me. That's what I need to do. It will be my next project because I tried them with hot orange agate beads, and the colors are off somehow. The cool range would work better.

My Labor Day has been very lazy too. Just cooking and hanging out, which is so great sometimes.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

clairejune said:


> Missloka, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!&#128165;&#128165;&#128165;&#10024;&#127775;&#128171;&#127872;&#128081;&#128079;!!
> 
> Your Summertime has such a beautiful, warm, rich green!  I love it. I also was very impressed with the one with the green 'flaw'. What a dramatic piece.  I never think of jade flaws in a negative way because knowing what a rough 'birth' they must have had makes them seem warrior like.....almost stronger. For me, those scars are like a metaphor for my own struggles, and the need for bravery. Yours looks amazing!
> Do keep us posted if you get a birthday bangle! Like you, I know that looking at my bangles during the day makes me happy too, and if I'm really stressed or sad, it soothes me just to focus on thier beauty.
> I



@Clairejune
Hey thanks!!!! Yeah....I love the brightness of this bangle....she's one of my favs. And my flawed green and grey is definitely a dramatic looking bangle.... I like how you think... the birth of jade is definitely rough and long for sure....lots of work by the earth, the people who mine it, then the people who make the jade jewelry---so much to make jade jewelry!!! 
Aww, thanks!! Yes...when I saw everyone talking about suzannes corner, I had a look see and I was blown back!!! She has some really nice bangles for some nice prices  I want to get one from there...I have 3 I'm looking at and 2 with Gojade...
Bangles are so soothing if you are stressed or angry.... it gives you a focus point to kind of re group and calm yourself.... they ve definitely helped in their small ways..most so then my other jewelry---that is for sure!!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

clairejune said:


> Nexiv, short answer is yes, some things can be authenticated by eye, and the more experience one has, the harder it is to get duped. Also, chime can be very telling, but it's hard to know what pitch you are listening for if you've never done it before.  I think JKP may have made a video about this?? Am I remembering correctly? Anyway, she has great advice about chime!
> 
> There are some jade experts online to whom people send pictures. If they are not sure, then they will say so, because natural looking treated jade is getting better and better as the industry perfects the acid/polymer/dye process. If you want to be totally sure, nothing beats a reputable certificate. With those, since there are fakes out there, you should be able to enter the item number on thier site, and the exact piece should come up. For 100$, you can send a bangle to the GIA for a test report.
> 
> And now we have to be on the look out for color polishing too, which is quite new. Basically, that's a phony coat of color scrubbed on before the wax finish. They can still legally call these bangles A grade, but no trustworthy seller would do so. I hope new standards are coming into the industry to regulate color polishing.
> 
> There's also spot treating with acid and polymer, so that parts of the bangle are natural and parts are B grade.
> 
> Anyway, if you see a vintage jade that is obviously from the 60's based on the design, one diesnt have to worry about treatments because the acid polymer came in the late 1980's. The dyes they used also faded easily. So a strong colored, 1960's bangle is likely naturally colored. Buying takes a leap of faith sometimes. This is why this forum and re sellers list is so important, to provide safety in group experiences., we can collectively check any piece you are curious about to the best of our knowledge.



@clairejune....
Holy moly!!!!! I had no idea about the spot treating!!!! Dayum!!!!! I need to learn more about this.....there was a fellow jade sister on here who use to post DOZENS of pics,  I think she was from an Asian country too because she d take pics of jade stores....we need her to flood the thread with some pics of color polish treated jades and spot treated jades!!!!! All those pics she posted helped train my eyes for sure---which was her intention....but I can't remember her name!!!!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Jade4Me said:


> Claire, mixing your orange calcite beads with olive nephrite beads is a great way to make the olive color pop. Maybe mix them with blue lapis lazuli beads for a different pop.
> 
> Hope everyone who observes Labor Day holiday today is having a good one. Mine is quite lazy and in that laziness I think I missed the sun coming out for good today. So any sunny jade mod shots will have to wait for another day.



LOL!!!!!! I missed the sun coming out today as well. My day's been super lazy as well!!! I was up late last night beading away...I have soo many orders due!!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Jade4Me said:


> Repost of the orange pixius & beads, stacked with a jadeite & silver beaded bracelet. I think the pixius & matching beads are chalcedony rather than calcite.



I love your bracelets @ Jade4Me!!!!!! The are lovely!!!! I love your orange pixius and your jade and silver bracelet!! Where in the world did you get them!!?


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

crosso said:


> Here are a few throwback pics that I thought were somewhat artistic. No new ones for me today, have been in bed the past two days with the worst head cold ever, now settling into my chest. Ugh. What color jade is best for energy /physical healing?



@crosso...
Aww...I hope u feel better...
In our ways..that cedar (juniper? ?) That is with your white jade pendant is good for colds---we pick it and make it into tea....it's kind of bitter....sage tea is also so good for colds.... I remember my dad burning cedar for me when ever I got sick as little blue (blue is my middle name...last name is stone lol) and it seemed so comforting and made me feel better...
Get well crosso!!!! I ve heard black or dark colored jades are good for protecting you and good for healing


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

clairejune said:


> Here's my picture for the day...Big Blue with blue sapphire ring...it's a repost, but I am wearing this combo
> @clairejune--
> Oh I just LOVE your big blue!!! Wow!!! And I love your ring!!! I'm so jealous


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

2boys_jademommy said:


> Just took a quick pic of my sapphire ring. It is an oval sapphire and there are square diamonds ser underneath the sapphire. Please excuse my dry hands. This is my 8th wedding anniversary present which hubby picked out himself. We will celebrate 14 years this month &#128522;



I love your ring!!! It's just chillin with your everyday jade 
It's a beauty!!!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

clairejune said:


> Jade mommy, speaking of skinny princess bangles, this past summer, I saw an antique carved princess bangle that was the skinniest I'd ever seen! It was imperial green with some darker veining. It was maybe 3 mm round...a 49mm! One could barely see the carving, it was so thin. I imagine that it would look like a bright, slash of vivid green...like wearing a green hair elastic around the wrist. I never knew anyone would make a bangle so thin!&#128515;. It was adorable though.
> 
> I know what you mean about wishing a princess were thicker. I wear my thinnest bangles leastbecause of the size.  I always think that maybe my taste will change someday, so they are worth it, but then again, there's something so important about the right size...



@clairejune
3mm?? Wow...that would be kinda cool!!! I have never seen anything that thin??? I think mine are thin and they are 8 or 10 mm..
And I love your comparison---like wearing a green hair elastic around your wrist..
Lol 49mm?! I couldn't get that around my wrist if my life depended on it LOL!!!!!! maybe 59 mm!!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

crosso said:


> Here are a few throwback pics that I thought were somewhat artistic. No new ones for me today, have been in bed the past two days with the worst head cold ever, now settling into my chest. Ugh. What color jade is best for energy /physical healing?



@crosso
I just love your thicker green jade and I love your green and orange speckles!!!! That one is so unique!!!! I don't think I ve ever seen on like it!!!!


----------



## clairejune

Thanks Missloka!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Jade4Me said:


> Spring Green with the ring fanofjadeite asked for a pic of awhile back.



I love your spring green Jade4Me!!!!!! I love the hinged jades although I haven't found one yet... I saw one, but idk if it will fit..I know it's hinged, but idk what my "hinged" size would be?? I would love it a bit snugger if it was hinged if possible...
When it's hot tho, sometimes my bangles "stick" to me from the moisture on my skin I think?.... then I end up shaking it off and back Into place


----------



## annetok

Lovely beads, bangles and rings!

Today, just Bali.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

annetok said:


> Lovely beads, bangles and rings!
> 
> Today, just Bali.



Just Bali is just beautiful!
Is Bali nephrite?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> LOL!!!!!! I missed the sun coming out today as well. My day's been super lazy as well!!! I was up late last night beading away...I have soo many orders due!!!



Orders due... Do you have a beading business Ms Blue?

I've been enjoying my Labour Day today mostly cleaning and getting ready for the first day of school.


----------



## annetok

2boys_jademommy said:


> Just Bali is just beautiful!
> Is Bali nephrite?



Thanks jademommy  Bali is jadeite


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Oh - I have still have soooo much I learn! I only know what I like


----------



## Jade4Me

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> I love your bracelets @ Jade4Me!!!!!! The are lovely!!!! I love your orange pixius and your jade and silver bracelet!! Where in the world did you get them!!?


Thank you! The pixius was a gift and I bought the round beads to string with it. The jadeite & Thai silver bracelet I made with beads I bought years ago.



ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> I love your spring green Jade4Me!!!!!! I love the hinged jades although I haven't found one yet... I saw one, but idk if it will fit..I know it's hinged, but idk what my "hinged" size would be?? I would love it a bit snugger if it was hinged if possible...
> When it's hot tho, sometimes my bangles "stick" to me from the moisture on my skin I think?.... then I end up shaking it off and back Into place


Spring Green is not hinged, but only banded/braced in that one spot to cover a crack. So she's still in one piece and luckily big enough for me to easily slip on. Spoke too soon about missing the sun. Walking the dog is one way to get out of lazy slump.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

2boys_jademommy said:


> ms_loKAbLue13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow there is a resemblance for sure Your summertime is more intense in colour and has more of tr bright green in it. Do you wear it much? When I bought mine the woman who is a certified gemologist said that the dots of green may spread a little and become bigger spots. Also the minty overall green may intensify a bit. I have not noticed this at all but I don't mind becaue I like it the way it is. I like mine a lot but wish it were thicker. It's a very skinny princess. I think that's also why she was not too expensive. It's around 50mm and very skinny so not much jade lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @2boys_jademommy---
> Wow.... the green spreads???? I had no idea.... this explains why when I wore it for a few months straight, the green seemed like it was kind of taking over half of the bangle....like the green was getting bigger...I didn't know it would do that...
> It also seemed like it was more clear and translucent...I could see the clouds inside the bangle a lot better.
> I feel like mine is a skinny princess as well... I have.one semi chubby princess,  but it's not huge...for some reason I am a fan of princess cut bangles.... I love my d-shape bangles but I feel like I love my princess bangles more and I wear them more often because they are more comfortable for me...
Click to expand...


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

crosso said:


> Very casual today - trying out the new nephrite with rose quartz. Unusually for me, I am drawing a complete blank on a name for this one. Hoping one will dawn on me as I wear it.



I love your bangles in this pic Crosso!!!
Who did u get your rose quartz bangle from? I so want a rose quartz bangle....I have a rose quartz bead bracelet that is stretchy but I want a bangle  love them both!


----------



## Jade4Me

annetok said:


> Lovely beads, bangles and rings!
> 
> Today, just Bali.


Pretty photo of Bali!


----------



## Junkenpo

Jade thread hopping today!  It's hard to keep up with you ladies!



ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Junkenpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The talk about price points made me haul this out for more pics....
> 
> My least expensive jade bangle -- I bought it for my DS last year.
> 
> $3 bangle plus $8 shipping = $11 total
> 
> Same seller as my vampire jade broken jade
> 
> OMGEE!!! U need to tell me what seller u got this from!!! It is soo pretty!!! And so inexpensive!!! Plus my husband is getting sick of my obsession costs--he might buy be one if it's nice and inexpensive...at least one for my birthday
> My least expensive jade was around $15 bucks  it was an opaque but it Was SO PRETTY...., I love em all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ms_loKAbLue13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2boys_jademommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Junkenpo here is the bangle I was talking about that has a bright dot similar to your Super Green. I bought it for myself a couple of years ago. I like it but it is a wee bitt too skinny. I love the freshness of the mint green though and looks great in the summer. I don't wear it much because it hurts to put it on my right wrist and I can't seem to part with my everyday bangle in my left. My left hand is more flexible and so I can wear a slightly smaller bangle on the left.
> 
> Here's my "Summertime"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Love the look of Summertime!  Such pretty bright greens... the seller I got DS's jade is "luckyminerals" on eBAy. When I purchased, he did a lot of $3 to $10 bangles as auctions, all opaque with flaws. DS's one is really good for the low price, but the next one I bought broke when I put it on and scratched me... that's why I call it "vampire jade" because it wanted blood. lol
> 
> Now his jade mostly seem to be Buy-it-now style and color seems weirdly bright... maybe color polish?  Some look natural though, just expensive for the lower quality, maybe try an offer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairejune said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jade mommy, speaking of skinny princess bangles, this past summer, I saw an antique carved princess bangle that was the skinniest I'd ever seen! It was imperial green with some darker veining. It was maybe 3 mm round...a 49mm! One could barely see the carving, it was so thin. I imagine that it would look like a bright, slash of vivid green...like wearing a green hair elastic around the wrist. I never knew anyone would make a bangle so thin!&#128515;. It was adorable though.
> 
> I know what you mean about wishing a princess were thicker. I wear my thinnest bangles leastbecause of the size.  I always think that maybe my taste will change someday, so they are worth it, but then again, there's something so important about the right size...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would love to see a bangle that delicate!  I'd be scared to try it on, especially being an imperial green and knowing that bangles are usually carved to hide flaws.  Baby Princess and Lippy are 7mm and even Iroh is slightly over 5mm at its thinnest wall.
> 
> 
> 
> annetok said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely beads, bangles and rings!
> 
> Today, just Bali.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Love Bali, color and carving are so soothing.
> 
> .
> .
> .
> 
> No pics from the beach today, but Courage is back in Hawaii and had a salt water bath  in the living sea today. Family went and got sunburnt today.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> 2boys_jademommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> @2boys_jademommy---
> Wow.... the green spreads???? I had no idea.... this explains why when I wore it for a few months straight, the green seemed like it was kind of taking over half of the bangle....like the green was getting bigger...I didn't know it would do that...
> It also seemed like it was more clear and translucent...I could see the clouds inside the bangle a lot better.
> I feel like mine is a skinny princess as well... I have.one semi chubby princess,  but it's not huge...for some reason I am a fan of princess cut bangles.... I love my d-shape bangles but I feel like I love my princess bangles more and I wear them more often because they are more comfortable for me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that is what she told me Now her English is not very good and she speaks Mandarin while I speak Cantonese but I'm sure she did mean spots of bright green can spread / get slightly bigger. My dad's pendant which was white and apple green with a bit if impreial green in it did get more vivid with wear. I'm still waiting to see colour change in any of my pieces.
> I too am more drawn to my princess bangle. I actually like d shap ones more but I wear the princess ones more and they suit me better. As for comfort I find d shape more comfy but because my everyday bangle is more snug than the rest it is fairly comfortable too.
Click to expand...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Hi Junkenpo I don't know the size of the exteme princess bangles I saw but they were about the thickness of spaghetti! Actually from the side view it was like spaghetti but the top view was even skinnier. 
I think my everyday bangle is an 8 mm or 7.5 but since it is small - 50mm the proportions are good on me.


----------



## crosso

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> I love your bangles in this pic Crosso!!!
> Who did u get your rose quartz bangle from? I so want a rose quartz bangle....I have a rose quartz bead bracelet that is stretchy but I want a bangle  love them both!



Thanks msloka! The rose quartz bangle is from reikocrystalbeads ebay and the nephrite from gojade ebay. I admired others rose ones for about a year before I found just the right one and I love it!


----------



## nexiv

Hi all. Does this look like an accurate measurement for my bangle size? It seems massive! All advice welcome!


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Junkenpo I don't know the size of the exteme princess bangles I saw but they were about the thickness of spaghetti! Actually from the side view it was like spaghetti but the top view was even skinnier.
> I think my everyday bangle is an 8 mm or 7.5 but since it is small - 50mm the proportions are good on me.


I adore the look of 7-8mm in small princess sizes like yours and JKP's. My hinged Mother's Dream is around 50-51mm and 7.5-8mm, and I sometimes try to remember how it looked intact on my mother's wrist. I don't think I could ever get one on in that size without breaking my hand or the bangle, LOL!


----------



## Jade4Me

nexiv said:


> Hi all. Does this look like an accurate measurement for my bangle size? It seems massive! All advice welcome!


If I'm looking at your photo correctly, you're measuring at around 19cm which according to some charts is a size 57-59mm, which isn't massive at all.


https://rosejade1000.wordpress.com/2012/04/11/jade-bangle-size/


----------



## nexiv

Jade4Me said:


> If I'm looking at your photo correctly, you're measuring at around 19cm which according to some charts is a size 57-59mm, which isn't massive at all.
> 
> 
> https://rosejade1000.wordpress.com/2012/04/11/jade-bangle-size/



Yeah, 193mm. That was the exact same page I was looking at  I guess cos it was the last but one size on there I was worried I had monstrous hands lol. 
Where I'd need to wear it on my left arm (past my watch) the measurement is more like 230mm though. I normally wear dainty chain bracelets 24/7 on my right arm so I need to test as to how I like them to fit and which side I'd prioritize wearing them.

Thinking of dipping my toe into the jade pool with this very affordable Etsy bangle. Any thoughts? Should I ask for more pictures? It's a 62 so I can test it out with my watch.


----------



## Molly0

I love the thin princess bangles!  Would LOVE to see a spaghetti sized one!   Princesses are my favorite, (at least lately they are anyway)
Hmmm. . .  I thought maybe my collection was done but a very thin one would be a nice addition. Yay!   Something to look for. . . 

Lol about green spots changing and getting greener etc, I find I spend ALOT of time gazing at whichever bangle is on my wrist at the time.  Lately it's the nephrite princess one, and I swear those green parts are getting greener and more "jelly-like". . . 
(Could it have something to do with being being immersed in water daily with bathing?)


----------



## piosavsfan

nexiv said:


> Hi all. Does this look like an accurate measurement for my bangle size? It seems massive! All advice welcome!


 I tried this method and the measurement I got ended up being completely inaccurate. I found it more helpful to measure the diameter of some metal bracelets I had at home (or you could stop by a store like Nordstrom Rack that has a ton of metal bracelets/bangles).


----------



## clairejune

Nexiv, that bangle is very fresh and pretty!

In re size, I second what Piosavsfan recommended. It's not just how wide your hand is, but how flexible it is. Frex, my husband squeezes into a 74, and I can squeeze into a 55. His hand is larger then mine, but not much. The difference is in the flexibility. I'm very and he's not at all. Trying on stiff bracelets will give you a solid idea of what you want. Some prefer thier bangles tight, while others want easy on and off etc.


----------



## Molly0

nexiv said:


> Hi all. Does this look like an accurate measurement for my bangle size? It seems massive! All advice welcome!



My hand measures 19cm same as your measurement looks to be. I can comfortably wear 58mm to slide on and off easily, 56mm to slide  on with a plastic bag.  Hope that helps


----------



## Molly0

Good point Claire about flexibility. Also I notice that the princess cuts seem to fit differently than "D".  The princesses seem to have more "wiggle-room" making a smaller size an easier  fit. (If that makes sense)


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

nexiv said:


> Yeah, 193mm. That was the exact same page I was looking at  I guess cos it was the last but one size on there I was worried I had monstrous hands lol.
> Where I'd need to wear it on my left arm (past my watch) the measurement is more like 230mm though. I normally wear dainty chain bracelets 24/7 on my right arm so I need to test as to how I like them to fit and which side I'd prioritize wearing them.
> 
> Thinking of dipping my toe into the jade pool with this very affordable Etsy bangle. Any thoughts? Should I ask for more pictures? It's a 62 so I can test it out with my watch.



OMGEE Nexiv!!! 60-62mm is my size!!! What seller did u see this one on Etsy??? I am super jealous!!!! What a beautiful jade!!!! 
And be careful with your watch when u bangle up....my husband got my a very nice watch as an anniversary present earlier this year...it was a citizen....anyway---it ended up dinging the side of the watch up!!!! So I pit my watch away and started wearing my 14k ID bracelet with my super slim princess and it (The Jade) kind of scratched/dinged up my gold bracelet...
Sigh***
But I love my jade soo much that I decided to put the watch and bracelet up for a bit and left my jades on (of course with rotation of bangles   )


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Molly0 said:


> I love the thin princess bangles!  Would LOVE to see a spaghetti sized one!   Princesses are my favorite, (at least lately they are anyway)
> Hmmm. . .  I thought maybe my collection was done but a very thin one would be a nice addition. Yay!   Something to look for. . .
> 
> Lol about green spots changing and getting greener etc, I find I spend ALOT of time gazing at whichever bangle is on my wrist at the time.  Lately it's the nephrite princess one, and I swear those green parts are getting greener and more "jelly-like". . .
> (Could it have something to do with being being immersed in water daily with bathing?)



Hey MollyO!!!!!...long time no see (well, I ve been kind of MIA for a bit lol) 
Anyway---the green parts spread and get bigger :o
Crosso or someone told me the other day..it's on page 204 or something...yeah...green spots can spread...
I sure learned something that day!!! 
Good to see u again !!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

nexiv said:


> Hi all. Does this look like an accurate measurement for my bangle size? It seems massive! All advice welcome!



@nexiv--
Girl....please!!!!
That is not MASSIVE!!! lol...my size is 60-62mm...I have some that are 63 and 64 mm and feel way too big, so they just sit there.....
That size--55, 56, 57,58,59 mm seems pretty common from what I see. 
The Asian sizes seem to be anything from 50mm to like a 54mm...I ve seen one lady, who is a jade seller,  refer to those sizes (the "Asian" sizes I mentioned...) as "Chinese" sizes lol.... 
Your size isn't massive...I wish I was that size!!! And they seem t make MANY bangles in that size!! Heck...I saw a real beauty on ebay last night in a 59mm...I need to post a pic!! It was lavender and green...it had lots of clouds but the color was so Beautiful!!!!! If I was a 59mm (I can squeeze into a 59 mm but I can't take it off lol, I ve done that before...) I would buy it in a heartbeat...it was on auction on ebay and it was starting at $79.00!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Junkenpo said:


> Jade thread hopping today!  It's hard to keep up with you ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> ms_loKAbLue13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ms_loKAbLue13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the look of Summertime!  Such pretty bright greens... the seller I got DS's jade is "luckyminerals" on eBAy. When I purchased, he did a lot of $3 to $10 bangles as auctions, all opaque with flaws. DS's one is really good for the low price, but the next one I bought broke when I put it on and scratched me... that's why I call it "vampire jade" because it wanted blood. lol
> 
> Now his jade mostly seem to be Buy-it-now style and color seems weirdly bright... maybe color polish?  Some look natural though, just expensive for the lower quality, maybe try an offer?
> 
> No pics from the beach today, but Courage is back in Hawaii and had a salt water bath  in the living sea today. Family went and got sunburnt today. [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> @Junkenpo----
> Thank on your compliments on Summertime...I love her...she's a beaut
> I need to check out this "luckyminerals" seller...I tend to gravitate towards ebay but I think I might start looking more at Etsy from what I see you all posting from etsy!!
> But I'm going to look at that seller!!
> Lol--VAMPIRE JADE!!!! She wanted blood!! Yeah, sometime the carver/makers can leave things a bit sharp sometimes I think....
> OH!!-- ..I had one bangle that somehow cut off the circulation to my arm after I fell asleep at a weird angle lol.... it was a D shape and it was super sharp... a lovely bangle--just a bit sharp...I still wear her but just be careful how I fall asleep now lol...
> Ooh!! Post some courage pics!!! I gotta get on the list someday..have pretty courage visit me in utah for a bit lol....she ll make utah a lot more "happening" then it is with her presence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

annetok said:


> Lovely beads, bangles and rings!
> 
> Today, just Bali.


 
@Annetok--
I love your Bali...she's so pretty!!! The coloring and the carving....ahh...love it!!!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

2boys_jademommy said:


> Orders due... Do you have a beading business Ms Blue?
> 
> I've been enjoying my Labour Day today mostly cleaning and getting ready for the first day of school.



@2boys_jademommy---
 yes I do.. lol..BUT i get a little sidetracked and start looking at all your jade beauties tho!!! I love them all    I have so many orders so...I have a New Orleans Saints Medallion that's due, so many earrings,  and some Leggings (for pow wow outfits...regalia beadwork) that are going to take me forever---Leggings go from ankle to just under the knee...
I should get my jade loving self back to work, but I love reading al of your comments and looking at all you jade sisters bangles and pendants


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

I JUST LOVE This one...BUT DO U THINK IT HAS COLOR POLISH ON it??


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

And this is another beauty I saw...Its my size and I would buy it if I had an extra 120k laying around


----------



## clairejune

Wow, miss Loka, that expensive one of stunning!!! If only! Not sure about the other one....I'm skeptical.


----------



## Jade4Me

nexiv said:


> Yeah, 193mm. That was the exact same page I was looking at  I guess cos it was the last but one size on there I was worried I had monstrous hands lol.
> Where I'd need to wear it on my left arm (past my watch) the measurement is more like 230mm though. I normally wear dainty chain bracelets 24/7 on my right arm so I need to test as to how I like them to fit and which side I'd prioritize wearing them.
> 
> Thinking of dipping my toe into the jade pool with this very affordable Etsy bangle. Any thoughts? Should I ask for more pictures? It's a 62 so I can test it out with my watch.


Claire is correct to point out the hand flexibility factor. This method seems better to account for that, but for me their chart runs small for my comfort level. (I saw this same method on another website which I can't remember now, and their chart was closer to what I prefer.) I measure around 19mm, which this chart says I'd wear 52-54mm. A 53mm D-shape is a bit painful with soap & water and I don't dare try a 52mm. 56mm is a snug no soap & water for me and 57mm is a comfortable quick change. Being at the upper edge of their 16-19mm range, I prefer sizes in their 20-22mm range for 55-57mm bangles. However for princess bangles, I can go 1mm smaller.


http://www.jadefinejewelry.com/blog/how-to-measure-bangle-size.html


The princess bangle you posted is pretty! Is it advertised as A grade?


----------



## Jade4Me

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> I JUST LOVE This one...BUT DO U THINK IT HAS COLOR POLISH ON it??


I think that's purple color polish collected in the stone line at the bottom of the pic - at about 7 o'clock if looking at the bangle straight on. Color polish seems to be more prevalent now with lower priced jadeite bangles.  One seller honestly answered me 'yes' when I asked about color polish on some of his bangles listing at less than $100. He said for no color polish look at his $150+ listings.


----------



## clairejune

Jade4me, that's a good call! Thanks for that info. You've got a sharp eye.


----------



## nexiv

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> OMGEE Nexiv!!! 60-62mm is my size!!! What seller did u see this one on Etsy??? I am super jealous!!!! What a beautiful jade!!!!
> And be careful with your watch when u bangle up....my husband got my a very nice watch as an anniversary present earlier this year...it was a citizen....anyway---it ended up dinging the side of the watch up!!!! So I pit my watch away and started wearing my 14k ID bracelet with my super slim princess and it (The Jade) kind of scratched/dinged up my gold bracelet...
> Sigh***
> But I love my jade soo much that I decided to put the watch and bracelet up for a bit and left my jades on (of course with rotation of bangles   )



Thank you for the tips on sizing. I currently wear a solid bangle past my watch, and the inner diameter is 65mm.

The bangle is *here* it is not listed as grade A and the seller is not on the verified sellers list. However at such a low price I figured maybe worth a gamble just to at least get my hands on a piece to really feel it and see it. I can feel my tastes changing the more I learn about jade which I assume is only natural. Suddenly some of the bangles I may have previously perceived as "boring" seem much more attractive as they are edging closer and closer to the super desired transparent greens. However I REALLY like the opaques, especially in white. White with a dash of colour really catches my eye 

But please, go ahead because I'm no position to pull the trigger for a couple more weeks due to blowing my cash on some flights to Scotland to see friends lol


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

nexiv said:


> Yeah, 193mm. That was the exact same page I was looking at  I guess cos it was the last but one size on there I was worried I had monstrous hands lol.
> Where I'd need to wear it on my left arm (past my watch) the measurement is more like 230mm though. I normally wear dainty chain bracelets 24/7 on my right arm so I need to test as to how I like them to fit and which side I'd prioritize wearing them.
> 
> Thinking of dipping my toe into the jade pool with this very affordable Etsy bangle. Any thoughts? Should I ask for more pictures? It's a 62 so I can test it out with my watch.



It is a lovely bangle Nexviv but I would be concerned about the size. There is a bit dif between 57 and 62mm. Instead of wearig it over your watch would you consider wearing it under your bangle would stay wound your wrist bone and yor watch can be worn higher. Snug bangles are more comfortable. Just my two cents


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Molly0 said:


> I love the thin princess bangles!  Would LOVE to see a spaghetti sized one!   Princesses are my favorite, (at least lately they are anyway)
> Hmmm. . .  I thought maybe my collection was done but a very thin one would be a nice addition. Yay!   Something to look for. . .
> 
> Lol about green spots changing and getting greener etc, I find I spend ALOT of time gazing at whichever bangle is on my wrist at the time.  Lately it's the nephrite princess one, and I swear those green parts are getting greener and more "jelly-like". . .
> (Could it have something to do with being being
> 
> immersed in water daily with bathing?)



I shower with bangle in too Molly but sadly no change for me except maybe more translucence. I am so fascinated by jades property to change. 
Lol you would like to add a skinny princess to your collection and I would like to add a chubby princess or fat D &#128521;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Also wanted to add that Claire is right about flexibility being different for everyone. Another factor is pain threshold. Personally I find princess bangles more painful. I think I am the same size for both styles but I find the d shape easier to get on and off because it hurts less. This is opposite to what others have posted so it's something you have to try.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Ms Loka that purple bangle is stunning!


----------



## piosavsfan

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> And this is another beauty I saw...Its my size and I would buy it if I had an extra 120k laying around


 That is gorgeous! Is that appropriate pricing for the quality? Seems crazy to me but I also don't know much about jade pricing for high quality.


----------



## annetok

piosavsfan said:


> That is gorgeous! Is that appropriate pricing for the quality? Seems crazy to me but I also don't know much about jade pricing for high quality.



Seems to be the going rate for that kind of quality (color, cut, clarity or transluncence). Been drooling after bangles from that seller for some time now. Argh hahaha


----------



## Trekkie

nexiv said:


> Hi all. Does this look like an accurate measurement for my bangle size? It seems massive! All advice welcome!



Looks correct, I measure about the same and am currently wearing a 53, which is snug over my hand but still a bit big on my wrist.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Jade4Me said:


> I think that's purple color polish collected in the stone line at the bottom of the pic - at about 7 o'clock if looking at the bangle straight on. Color polish seems to be more prevalent now with lower priced jadeite bangles.  One seller honestly answered me 'yes' when I asked about color polish on some of his bangles listing at less than $100. He said for no color polish look at his $150+ listings.


 
I thought so, so do they take plain whites and basically apply nail polish and then toss on the coat of wax??? Wow....kind of messed up.
Can u tell me what seller said he uses color polish on his 100 bangles??
It's a Beautiful bangle, but lots of linest and stuff...unfortunately---that's my budget for the birthday present I think lol...probably less then $300...and that is my size so I was considering bidding,  but the color polish makes me wonder what the real stone under it looks like...


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

nexiv said:


> Thank you for the tips on sizing. I currently wear a solid bangle past my watch, and the inner diameter is 65mm.
> 
> The bangle is *here* it is not listed as grade A and the seller is not on the verified sellers list. However at such a low price I figured maybe worth a gamble just to at least get my hands on a piece to really feel it and see it. I can feel my tastes changing the more I learn about jade which I assume is only natural. Suddenly some of the bangles I may have previously perceived as "boring" seem much more attractive as they are edging closer and closer to the super desired transparent greens. However I REALLY like the opaques, especially in white. White with a dash of colour really catches my eye
> 
> But please, go ahead because I'm no position to pull the trigger for a couple more weeks due to blowing my cash on some flights to Scotland to see friends lol



Ooh!! Scotland!!!!
U know....that bangle looks good but I have a feeling that when u get it there Wil be no heft...no weight at all...
U went thru wholesale jade to get some inexpensive opaque jades for my nieces...when I got it, it was feather light...it felt like stone but idk what kind???? Serpentine??? But I think even serpentine has some heft to it...I could be wrong....I love the coLoring tho!!!!! 
And what is 10.67 pounds in U.S dollars? I'm such a dolt lol!!
I think this will be like that..


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

piosavsfan said:


> That is gorgeous! Is that appropriate pricing for the quality? Seems crazy to me but I also don't know much about jade pricing for high quality.



@piosavsfan--
Yup....That's going rate.I think if u had the $$ u might be able to bargain down to 110k....jade is kind of priceless,  especially the translucent lavenders since they are soo rare!!!! That one has some great translucency as well with no lines....
Ahhh...it's so pretty....


----------



## piosavsfan

I'm waiting for my new baby to be delivered today! Seller's pics:


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> I'm waiting for my new baby to be delivered today! Seller's pics:



How exciting congratulations on the new bangle Piosavsfan! Can't wait to see your mod pics


----------



## crosso

Got two beads from Suzanne - one small and simple carved barrel type bead and the other large and very unique! The lavender one is a dragon ball bead and I was very taken with the intricate carving, though I can't really tell yet where the dragon begins and where it ends. I hung it vertically with a baroque pearl for now - it was strung horizontally on a chain, but because of it's size, I thought it looked kind of weird like that. Don't know if I will leave it this way or not - any design ideas anyone?


----------



## annetok

crosso said:


> Got two beads from Suzanne - one small and simple carved barrel type bead and the other large and very unique! The lavender one is a dragon ball bead and I was very taken with the intricate carving, though I can't really tell yet where the dragon begins and where it ends. I hung it vertically with a baroque pearl for now - it was strung horizontally on a chain, but because of it's size, I thought it looked kind of weird like that. Don't know if I will leave it this way or not - any design ideas anyone?



The dragon ball looks great as is IMO. It's so unique and lovely!


----------



## annetok

My jumbo amber beads and Bali today, I will be happy.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Hi Crosso I like your new beads! Sorry I am no help when it comes I design but I don't think it looks weird with the pearl on the chain. By the way have you decided how you will set your apple pendant? The gold leaf would look so sweet with the lavender apple


----------



## MahoganyQT

annetok said:


> My jumbo amber beads and Bali today, I will be happy.




Nice!!


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Crosso I like your new beads! Sorry I am no help when it comes I design but I don't think it looks weird with the pearl on the chain. By the way have you decided how you will set your apple pendant? The gold leaf would look so sweet with the lavender apple



Thanks jademommy! I like it fine like this, but am open to any ideas - it looked weird the other way, with the chain strung through the bead and no other embellishment because it is almost an inch in diameter and as it was on a short chain that made it hang right on my breastbone where it stuck out too much. Now it's on a longer chain and hung as a drop pendant, which I like, but maybe there's a better idea?
Re the apple, will have to wait and see once it arrives what will work with it. I'll post when I get it!&#9786;


----------



## crosso

annetok said:


> The dragon ball looks great as is IMO. It's so unique and lovely!



Thank you! Love your big amber beads too!


----------



## crosso

piosavsfan said:


> I'm waiting for my new baby to be delivered today! Seller's pics:



Did your bangle arrive? Pics please! Hope you are happy with it!


----------



## piosavsfan

crosso said:


> Did your bangle arrive? Pics please! Hope you are happy with it!


She is here! I will take some pics tomorrow, it is getting dark and she deserves some sunny pictures. I do like it, it's what I wanted and looks great with my other princess, my only complaint is that the width was listed as 14mm but is actually only 10mm. Not sure what gojade would do about it though...


----------



## teagansmum

piosavsfan said:


> She is here! I will take some pics tomorrow, it is getting dark and she deserves some sunny pictures. I do like it, it's what I wanted and looks great with my other princess, my only complaint is that the width was listed as 14mm but is actually only 10mm. Not sure what gojade would do about it though...



Congratulations on such a beauty!!!! I think if you were to mention to the seller about the size difference he would gladly discount a bit of money. I've purchased from him before and have one on the way and I know they are very good about that. Can't wait to see photos!!!


----------



## teagansmum

crosso said:


> Got two beads from Suzanne - one small and simple carved barrel type bead and the other large and very unique! The lavender one is a dragon ball bead and I was very taken with the intricate carving, though I can't really tell yet where the dragon begins and where it ends. I hung it vertically with a baroque pearl for now - it was strung horizontally on a chain, but because of it's size, I thought it looked kind of weird like that. Don't know if I will leave it this way or not - any design ideas anyone?



I think they are lovely as they are Crosso!! The colors are so pretty and the carvings are nice and deep. Good find!!


----------



## crosso

piosavsfan said:


> She is here! I will take some pics tomorrow, it is getting dark and she deserves some sunny pictures. I do like it, it's what I wanted and looks great with my other princess, my only complaint is that the width was listed as 14mm but is actually only 10mm. Not sure what gojade would do about it though...



So exciting! It looks great in gojade's pic, can't wait to see it in the sunlight. So glad you're happy with it!   Re tge width, take Teagansmum's advice. A little discount always lessens disappointment in my experience &#128521;


----------



## crosso

teagansmum said:


> I think they are lovely as they are Crosso!! The colors are so pretty and the carvings are nice and deep. Good find!!



Thanks Tea! &#128587;


----------



## clairejune

Congratulations Piosavsfan!&#128079;&#128515;&#128523;! That's a beautiful bangle! I already know it's going to look fantastic with Seafoam! Looking forward to modeling shots.

Congratulations Crosso! I think both beads are lovely&#128149;&#128571;. Because you asked about the pearl, my opinion is to try a small, shiny black bead with no surface texture. The pearl is pretty and I imagine a shiny black would highlight its lavender color and the smoothness would contrast with the deep carving. Good thing with that bead is that you can try and change combinations depending on mood/outfit.  I personally am a huge pearl lover but the jade is the star of the show!


----------



## piosavsfan

crosso said:


> Got two beads from Suzanne - one small and simple carved barrel type bead and the other large and very unique! The lavender one is a dragon ball bead and I was very taken with the intricate carving, though I can't really tell yet where the dragon begins and where it ends. I hung it vertically with a baroque pearl for now - it was strung horizontally on a chain, but because of it's size, I thought it looked kind of weird like that. Don't know if I will leave it this way or not - any design ideas anyone?


Pretty beads! I specially like the lavender, SC desperately needs better pictures because I couldn't tell how pretty it was from hers.  I'm not sure that I like the baroque pearl just because of the shape of it, I think it would look better if it was round and smaller. Or perhaps a small jade bead instead? I think the lavender should be the star and anything you add with it should be little and not as noticeable, does that make sense? 



crosso said:


> So exciting! It looks great in gojade's pic, can't wait to see it in the sunlight. So glad you're happy with it!   Re tge width, take Teagansmum's advice. A little discount always lessens disappointment in my experience &#128521;


 


teagansmum said:


> Congratulations on such a beauty!!!! I think if you were to mention to the seller about the size difference he would gladly discount a bit of money. I've purchased from him before and have one on the way and I know they are very good about that. Can't wait to see photos!!!


You were both right. Gojade ended up discounting $30, wouldn't discount more because he apparently already sold me the bangle at "wholesale" price.


----------



## piosavsfan

Still cloudy here so no sunny pictures but here are some from this morning. It's not as purple lavender as it was in gojade's pictures but I still love it. The color looks really different in different lighting, but I would say it's more of a bluish lavender, sometimes looks a little grey. The pictures are of different sides of the bangle. Love the green spots in it too. And it has a little brown beauty mark.


----------



## crosso

piosavsfan said:


> Still cloudy here so no sunny pictures but here are some from this morning. It's not as purple lavender as it was in gojade's pictures but I still love it. The color looks really different in different lighting, but I would say it's more of a bluish lavender, sometimes looks a little grey. The pictures are of different sides of the bangle. Love the green spots in it too. And it has a little brown beauty mark.



Beautiful,  Piosavsfan! Looks fantastic with Seafoam and glad you asked for and received further discount &#9786; Good purchase!


----------



## crosso

Thanks Claire and Piosavsfan for your ideas! I used the pearl as it was what I had lying around to get an idea of how it looked hung vertically. I think you are both right, it needs to be smaller. All the leftover jade beads I have are larger, so will have to shop around. I do like the idea of black for contrast. I may have to get a few small beads and play around with it to see what looks best. Hmmmm.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

piosavsfan said:


> Still cloudy here so no sunny pictures but here are some from this morning. It's not as purple lavender as it was in gojade's pictures but I still love it. The color looks really different in different lighting, but I would say it's more of a bluish lavender, sometimes looks a little grey. The pictures are of different sides of the bangle. Love the green spots in it too. And it has a little brown beauty mark.



OMGEE piosavsfan!!! It is gorgeous!!!! I love it!!! Such a pretty!! U went thru gojade? I ve got several of my bangles from them....one was only 8 or 9 mm :o
 thin and skinny,  but it turned out to be a favorite 
Post some more pics!!


----------



## teagansmum

piosavsfan said:


> Still cloudy here so no sunny pictures but here are some from this morning. It's not as purple lavender as it was in gojade's pictures but I still love it. The color looks really different in different lighting, but I would say it's more of a bluish lavender, sometimes looks a little grey. The pictures are of different sides of the bangle. Love the green spots in it too. And it has a little brown beauty mark.



Wow! She is gorgeous!! I so love blue shaded jade!! Also very happy you got a discount for her. She was worth every penny as she stands out beautifully!!


----------



## nexiv

Beautiful colours. Can I ask what your buffer bracelet is that's in between your lovely jades? 

Regarding my little cheap Etsy find, I've asked for the weight. If they give it to me and it has some heft (I'm thinking 35g+ it should be?) I may well pull the trigger!


----------



## nexiv

Does anyone know what sort of customs charge there is for jade items entering the UK from the US?

I've just been browsing gojade and have seen something I like that is properly green for the first time!! Lol I know it sounds silly, but it's a bit of an occasion I think 
I dunno, there's just something about this green that makes me happy. Even though the bangle has a small mark(?) on it, it doesn't put me off.

Also a little bit in love with the black and grey round beaded bracelets. I'm thinking the greyish ones would look so lush with rose gold.

I'd love to see some pics if anyone owns some really dark beads. And how do you like to wear them? Do you stack them with other jewellery? What do you use for buffers (if you use them)?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> Still cloudy here so no sunny pictures but here are some from this morning. It's not as purple lavender as it was in gojade's pictures but I still love it. The color looks really different in different lighting, but I would say it's more of a bluish lavender, sometimes looks a little grey. The pictures are of different sides of the bangle. Love the green spots in it too. And it has a little brown beauty mark.



It's gorgeous! They look nice together and lovely in your wrist.  Little brown beauty mark - I love markings on jade. It makes it special and unique


----------



## piosavsfan

crosso said:


> Beautiful,  Piosavsfan! Looks fantastic with Seafoam and glad you asked for and received further discount &#9786; Good purchase!


 Thank you! 


ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> OMGEE piosavsfan!!! It is gorgeous!!!! I love it!!! Such a pretty!! U went thru gojade? I ve got several of my bangles from them....one was only 8 or 9 mm :o
> thin and skinny,  but it turned out to be a favorite
> Post some more pics!!


Thank you! Both of my bangles are from Gojade and are 10mm. I like this width. 



teagansmum said:


> Wow! She is gorgeous!! I so love blue shaded jade!! Also very happy you got a discount for her. She was worth every penny as she stands out beautifully!!


 Thank you! I'm loving all the different shades in this bangle.


nexiv said:


> Beautiful colours. Can I ask what your buffer bracelet is that's in between your lovely jades?
> 
> Regarding my little cheap Etsy find, I've asked for the weight. If they give it to me and it has some heft (I'm thinking 35g+ it should be?) I may well pull the trigger!


The buffer bracelet was part of a cheap bracelet stack I got at the LOFT a long time ago. It's just string wrapped around a bracelet basically. I like it because it is fairly thin and goes well with the jade colors, but would like to find some other buffers as well.



nexiv said:


> Does anyone know what sort of customs charge there is for jade items entering the UK from the US?
> 
> I've just been browsing gojade and have seen something I like that is properly green for the first time!! Lol I know it sounds silly, but it's a bit of an occasion I think
> I dunno, there's just something about this green that makes me happy. Even though the bangle has a small mark(?) on it, it doesn't put me off.
> 
> Also a little bit in love with the black and grey round beaded bracelets. I'm thinking the greyish ones would look so lush with rose gold.
> 
> I'd love to see some pics if anyone owns some really dark beads. And how do you like to wear them? Do you stack them with other jewellery? What do you use for buffers (if you use them)?


 That green is very pretty! I have also been loving the black and grey round beaded bracelets. I also found a grey bangle that I really like.


----------



## nexiv

piosavsfan said:


> The buffer bracelet was part of a cheap bracelet stack I got at the LOFT a long time ago. It's just string wrapped around a bracelet basically. I like it because it is fairly thin and goes well with the jade colors, but would like to find some other buffers as well.
> 
> 
> That green is very pretty! I have also been loving the black and grey round beaded bracelets. I also found a grey bangle that I really like.



It's just perfect, so simple but works so right. You have great taste 

That bangle is lovely. I love how interesting jade can be, and when I see some mottled bangles like this I like some more than others, so they're definitely down to personal taste


----------



## crytsalline

New bangles today too and Princess as well


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crytsalline said:


> New bangles today too and Princess as well



2new bangles!! They look great Crytsalline. The one on the left is more green and on the right is bluish wih a hint of lavender. You must be so happy with your purchase do you plan on wearing them together?


----------



## nexiv

crytsalline said:


> New bangles today too and Princess as well



So beautiful. I love that area to the bottom right of the larger bangle. It looks like a lovely green translucent area. Can we get a close up of it?


----------



## Lots love

my touch of honey bamboo bangle [emoji262][emoji260][emoji263]


----------



## Lots love

other side of touch of honey [emoji261][emoji272][emoji260]


----------



## Jade4Me

nexiv said:


> Thank you for the tips on sizing. I currently wear a solid bangle past my watch, and the inner diameter is 65mm.
> 
> The bangle is *here* it is not listed as grade A and the seller is not on the verified sellers list. However at such a low price I figured maybe worth a gamble just to at least get my hands on a piece to really feel it and see it. I can feel my tastes changing the more I learn about jade which I assume is only natural. Suddenly some of the bangles I may have previously perceived as "boring" seem much more attractive as they are edging closer and closer to the super desired transparent greens. However I REALLY like the opaques, especially in white. White with a dash of colour really catches my eye
> 
> But please, go ahead because I'm no position to pull the trigger for a couple more weeks due to blowing my cash on some flights to Scotland to see friends lol


I had a chance to look at the listing and he honestly lists it as high grade agate. So it's not real jade (jadeite or nephrite), but probably natural color agate. Agate is much more brittle than jade and while pretty, just beware it could crack or break easier. But it's a very affordable price and he's not trying to deceive on the stone type. I think it's worth a try for what it is and to help figure out your size.



ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> I thought so, so do they take plain whites and basically apply nail polish and then toss on the coat of wax??? Wow....kind of messed up.
> Can u tell me what seller said he uses color polish on his 100 bangles??
> It's a Beautiful bangle, but lots of linest and stuff...unfortunately---that's my budget for the birthday present I think lol...probably less then $300...and that is my size so I was considering bidding,  but the color polish makes me wonder what the real stone under it looks like...


I heard that the color polish is a powder that they put on before the final polishing and in time (years) the color will wear off with no damage to the jadeite. The green powder enhances the green parts and the purple powder enhances the grey/lavender/blue parts. So when it finally wears off, what you get is a paler version of the bangle. I have a couple of inexpensive bangles where they used some color polish on the bigger stone lines and thankfully not all over. I can tell it's not all over the bangle because the power fluoresces under my UV light. My UV light (long wave only) doesn't make my known B & B/C grade bangles fluoresce, so I need to find a UV short wave light that may do it. But it does reveal color polish so it's not totally useless!  



crosso said:


> Got two beads from Suzanne - one small and simple carved barrel type bead and the other large and very unique! The lavender one is a dragon ball bead and I was very taken with the intricate carving, though I can't really tell yet where the dragon begins and where it ends. I hung it vertically with a baroque pearl for now - it was strung horizontally on a chain, but because of it's size, I thought it looked kind of weird like that. Don't know if I will leave it this way or not - any design ideas anyone?


Very pretty! What's the diameter of the dragon bead? I agree it's better hanging down and I would go with something small and maybe flat or rondelle shape to highlight the dragon bead. There are very pretty headpins out there where the head part is rather ornate for a nice touch. Here is just one e.g. that popped up when I did a quick search on Etsy - disclaimer I've not bought from this seller before.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/164767434/24k-gold-vermeil-bali-headpins-24-gauge



piosavsfan said:


> Still cloudy here so no sunny pictures but here are some from this morning. It's not as purple lavender as it was in gojade's pictures but I still love it. The color looks really different in different lighting, but I would say it's more of a bluish lavender, sometimes looks a little grey. The pictures are of different sides of the bangle. Love the green spots in it too. And it has a little brown beauty mark.





crytsalline said:


> New bangles today too and Princess as well





Lots love said:


> View attachment 3124631
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my touch of honey bamboo bangle [emoji262][emoji260][emoji263]


Congratulations on all of your beautiful new bangles! Quite the princess trend going on here and love the classic elegant bamboo shape!


----------



## annetok

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3124631
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my touch of honey bamboo bangle [emoji262][emoji260][emoji263]


 absolutely charming piece!


----------



## crosso

Hi J4me! The bead is 22mm in diameter and pretty heavy. Thanks for the tip! Being a DIYer, I hoped you would chime in! I found one I like that I think might work without a bead, it's 4mm in dia and would cover the hole. I may give this a try. I looked at it with a black bead, as Claire suggested, but I think I like either a small rondelle pearl bead to accent or maybe just the fancy headpin. I agree, it would look better with a 'flattened' bead. Thanks again!


----------



## crosso

crytsalline said:


> New bangles today too and Princess as well


Gorgeous! More pics, please!


----------



## Jade4Me

crosso said:


> Hi J4me! The bead is 22mm in diameter and pretty heavy. Thanks for the tip! Being a DIYer, I hoped you would chime in! I found one I like that I think might work without a bead, it's 4mm in dia and would cover the hole. I may give this a try. I looked at it with a black bead, as Claire suggested, but I think I like either a small rondelle pearl bead to accent or maybe just the fancy headpin. I agree, it would look better with a 'flattened' bead. Thanks again!


That's a substantial size ball! I think that headpin would look perfect with it! Small enough to let the dragon ball shine, but enough detail to accent the carving. I've used the silver version of it and love the extra "Bali" style detail it gives. Let us know what you ultimately decide!


----------



## nexiv

Jade4Me said:


> I had a chance to look at the listing and he honestly lists it as high grade agate. So it's not real jade (jadeite or nephrite), but probably natural color agate. Agate is much more brittle than jade and while pretty, just beware it could crack or break easier. But it's a very affordable price and he's not trying to deceive on the stone type. I think it's worth a try for what it is and to help figure out your size.



Thank you for that really valuable information. Is that what he meant by "mountain jade" then? I will keep looking as it is true jade that I want. What would I do without this forum?!

At this point I can't help but be excited and wonder which piece is going to be right and when I'll get to meet it lol.


----------



## crytsalline

I wish I could wear them together but I am scared they may crack.


----------



## crytsalline

nexiv said:


> So beautiful. I love that area to the bottom right of the larger bangle. It looks like a lovely green translucent area. Can we get a close up of it?



I will try to post better pictures after work


----------



## Prettydino

Was doing the washing up this morning when I suddenly saw the translucency and wonderful stone characteristics of my current bangle. Thought I'd take a pic. 

Happy weekend everyone![emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]


----------



## crytsalline

Nice!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Prettydino said:


> View attachment 3125049
> View attachment 3125051
> 
> Was doing the washing up this morning when I suddenly saw the translucency and wonderful stone characteristics of my current bangle. Thought I'd take a pic.
> 
> Happy weekend everyone![emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]


 Such a wonderful feeling when we see our jade in a flattering light or notice something we never saw before  This to me is one of the reasons why jade is special.


----------



## Jade4Me

Prettydino said:


> View attachment 3125049
> View attachment 3125051
> 
> Was doing the washing up this morning when I suddenly saw the translucency and wonderful stone characteristics of my current bangle. Thought I'd take a pic.
> 
> Happy weekend everyone![emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]


Very pretty! Is that the one from your parents?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Great pics Crytsalline! Do you have a favourite of the two? I mean both are beautiful but sometimes you connect with a certain piece more.


----------



## crosso

Got my apple pendant today. I like,it, but am not as thrilled as,I thought I would be with it. I need some very honest opinions, ladies! Please forgive me for spamming the thread with pics, but want to show the good and the disappointing aspects so you all can help me decide. 
Seller warned me that it was not as vibrant as her pics, which is to be expected with lavender jade. In indoor light, color looks the same as her pics. First two pics are indoor, others outdoor in overcast light. Last one with the lavender dragon ball to compare size and color. specifically asked about stone lines and she said no lines or fractures. I see stone lines, but cannot feel them with my finger. No one else would probably notice, but for the $, I'm not sure they are acceptable to me. Whatcdo you all think? Pendant was $200 and is certified. It is clearly hand carved, as it is not perfectly even, which is a characteristic that I appreciate  (except in bangles - those must be even ). Honest opinions, please, keep or return?


----------



## crosso

And here's the seller pics - I think what I'm most disappointed about is that it does not have the yummy, even, gemmy quality I was expecting.


----------



## Prettydino

Hi Jade4me, yes that's the one from my parents.
Crosso, I have to admit, the apple looks almost white in light. But that might just be my iPad screen. Or is just very pale lavender? 
Maybe you should hang on to it for a bit. Sometimes a piece grows on you. But I guess ultimately if you aren't satisfied, then you should return it. No point blowing money on something you don't like.

Xx


----------



## nexiv

To my very untrained eye the seller's images show a smooth liquid looking plumpness (only way I can describe it lol). Is that the sort of feeling you don't get from it in person? I have a feeling in these cases it might be a gut instinct sort of thing? Definitely take time to mull it over in my opinion. Beautiful though.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Prettydino said:


> View attachment 3125049
> View attachment 3125051
> 
> Was doing the washing up this morning when I suddenly saw the translucency and wonderful stone characteristics of my current bangle. Thought I'd take a pic.
> 
> Happy weekend everyone![emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]



Dang prettydino!!!
That is one slick lookin bangle!!! Ooh I love it!!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

crosso said:


> And here's the seller pics - I think what I'm most disappointed about is that it does not have the yummy, even, gemmy quality I was expecting.


 It's very beautiful crosso--but I do see what u mean!!! What kind of cameras or filters do they use!!! Your pics are kind of white in some, but then in a few I can def see the lavender,  even purple-ness to it.
I think it's still a beauty...but I know what u mean...I bought a green lavender/lavender bangle a couple years back that looked totally different...you can barely see the lavender in real life...and also, the green looked a lot lighter in the seller pics and in real life it was a beautiful real green lavender jade... 
Idk bout seller pics anymore...sometimes it is such a gamble!!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

crosso said:


> And here's the seller pics - I think what I'm most disappointed about is that it does not have the yummy, even, gemmy quality I was expecting.


Wow...I looked again--in the seller pics, you can't even see any stone lines really....but in ur pics I can see one I think...and the color...it is definitely a different...
Some might think a dramatic difference....
I think you l have to pray on it Crosso...it's a beauty but it doesn't look totally as advertised...be that as it may--You still have a beautiful pendant there...if u don't want it I will take it  jk


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

crosso said:


> Got my apple pendant today. I like,it, but am not as thrilled as,I thought I would be with it. I need some very honest opinions, ladies! Please forgive me for spamming the thread with pics, but want to show the good and the disappointing aspects so you all can help me decide.
> Seller warned me that it was not as vibrant as her pics, which is to be expected with lavender jade. In indoor light, color looks the same as her pics. First two pics are indoor, others outdoor in overcast light. Last one with the lavender dragon ball to compare size and color. specifically asked about stone lines and she said no lines or fractures. I see stone lines, but cannot feel them with my finger. No one else would probably notice, but for the $, I'm not sure they are acceptable to me. Whatcdo you all think? Pendant was $200 and is certified. It is clearly hand carved, as it is not perfectly even, which is a characteristic that I appreciate  (except in bangles - those must be even ). Honest opinions, please, keep or return?


 I have a bangle I got from gojade, and it's the opposite....inside it looks white and green...and when I'm outside, it looks pale lavender and light green...
Jade can be a trip...
It's still pretty Crosso...
Sorry y'all...I don't want to blow up the thread with my comments...I just look at her bangle and see more and end up commenting more


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> And here's the seller pics - I think what I'm most disappointed about is that it does not have the yummy, even, gemmy quality I was expecting.



Crosso I understand how you feel. It is not as juicy / translucent looking as the sellers pic. As for colour lavender is had to photograph. In some of your pics it is more lavender but a couple of pics look more white. I see the stone lines but they would not bother me personally. It really is up to you. You know that bangle I got from suzannes corner? Well I was bit disappointed at first but I've grown to like it more than at first sight. For me it was the lack of translucence that bothered me. Colour is good though. The bangle was a little over $200.00 US. I chose to keep it and I'm glad I did. It is a bangle I wear sometimes but would never be an everyday bangle. Sorry I'm rambling but all this to say maybe think it over the weekend. See you if develop any feelings towards it...


----------



## clairejune

Crystalline, beautiful! 

Lots love, that's a gorgeous bangle!

Prettydino, love yours too!

Crosso, my honest opinion is that it's not worth 200 unless you're in love with it. I do see stone lines, and the color is nice but for 200, I think you can do better. It is cute though, and this part is subjective as we all know.  I've suspected that the pics on that site are mildly photoshopped or that the things may be color polished because the colors, especially the lavenders are too bright for the prices. I kept thinking "wow, look at that lavender, that's cheap for that color!" Over and over again....until it started to dawn on me that the constant supply of new, strong lavender jades is in itself unusual. Lavender is a rare color and there are usually only a few on the whole of jadefinejewelry site, which has thousands of jades. I hate to be skeptical, but something about the vividness makes me suspicious that the pics are run through a filter, app or photoshopped.

If you are not taken with it fully, I think it's better to have the money in the bank, so that you can buy something  which you totally adore when it comes your way.


----------



## crosso

Thanks all for the opinions!
At this point, unless the seller offers a partial refund of at least half, it's going back. I put it on the one pinch bail I have to see how it hangs and I'm not thrilled with that either, because the bottom looks lopsided. 
Claire, I think you may be right - I see no evidence of color polish, but while I could get a few pics that were close in color to the seller's, I could not duplicate it, even in stronger sunlight. So perhaps some photo enhancement was done. Bummer!


----------



## clairejune

Crosso, I see just what you mean. It's not just the color, but the texture looks different in the sellers pics too, as if the texture was erased.
Regarding the way it hangs., I agree with you. That would bother me too, and if be trying to adjust it constantly. Hmmmm....can it be adjusted?
But, it is still pretty, just not what you expected. Jademommy has s good idea...see if you love it in 24 hours, and then decide. your dragon bead is beautiful, and you got a great pendant , with a lovely lavender. &#128516;&#128525;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Yes wait until the morning. You may see it in a new light literally &#128522;. The other thing I wanted to mention is that if you do choose to keep this pendant you will have to spend more money to get the setting. Whether you go with the gold leaf idea or any type of setting you will ultimately have to spend more....
Honestly Crosso if you don't feel the jade karma soon I would return it.


----------



## Lots love

Jade4Me said:


> I had a chance to look at the listing and he honestly lists it as high grade agate. So it's not real jade (jadeite or nephrite), but probably natural color agate. Agate is much more brittle than jade and while pretty, just beware it could crack or break easier. But it's a very affordable price and he's not trying to deceive on the stone type. I think it's worth a try for what it is and to help figure out your size.
> 
> 
> I heard that the color polish is a powder that they put on before the final polishing and in time (years) the color will wear off with no damage to the jadeite. The green powder enhances the green parts and the purple powder enhances the grey/lavender/blue parts. So when it finally wears off, what you get is a paler version of the bangle. I have a couple of inexpensive bangles where they used some color polish on the bigger stone lines and thankfully not all over. I can tell it's not all over the bangle because the power fluoresces under my UV light. My UV light (long wave only) doesn't make my known B & B/C grade bangles fluoresce, so I need to find a UV short wave light that may do it. But it does reveal color polish so it's not totally useless!
> 
> 
> Very pretty! What's the diameter of the dragon bead? I agree it's better hanging down and I would go with something small and maybe flat or rondelle shape to highlight the dragon bead. There are very pretty headpins out there where the head part is rather ornate for a nice touch. Here is just one e.g. that popped up when I did a quick search on Etsy - disclaimer I've not bought from this seller before.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/164767434/24k-gold-vermeil-bali-headpins-24-gauge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on all of your beautiful new bangles! Quite the princess trend going on here and love the classic elegant bamboo shape!




Thank you so much it's so cool looking [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Lots love

clairejune said:


> Crystalline, beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Lots love, that's a gorgeous bangle!
> 
> 
> 
> Prettydino, love yours too!
> 
> 
> 
> Crosso, my honest opinion is that it's not worth 200 unless you're in love with it. I do see stone lines, and the color is nice but for 200, I think you can do better. It is cute though, and this part is subjective as we all know.  I've suspected that the pics on that site are mildly photoshopped or that the things may be color polished because the colors, especially the lavenders are too bright for the prices. I kept thinking "wow, look at that lavender, that's cheap for that color!" Over and over again....until it started to dawn on me that the constant supply of new, strong lavender jades is in itself unusual. Lavender is a rare color and there are usually only a few on the whole of jadefinejewelry site, which has thousands of jades. I hate to be skeptical, but something about the vividness makes me suspicious that the pics are run through a filter, app or photoshopped.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are not taken with it fully, I think it's better to have the money in the bank, so that you can buy something  which you totally adore when it comes your way.




Thank you so much


----------



## Lots love

annetok said:


> absolutely charming piece!




Thank you so much for that [emoji7]


----------



## Lots love

Thank you so much everyone for the nice compliment


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

crytsalline said:


> I will try to post better pictures after work



Wow crytsalline!!! Ur bangle is nice looking!!!! I love the color!!!! And it has some good translucency to it!!! Very, very pretty!!!!!


----------



## crosso

Update! (Have insomnia tonight)     Sent a return request to the seller and she offered me a partial refund of $140 without me even asking. I mulled it over for a bit, played with the pendant and accepted. At $60, the quality is fine. If I hang the pendant the other way, it looks better. It's not really the bottom that's uneven, it's the way the hole is drilled. So if I use jump rings to alter the way it faces when it hangs, it's better. And I found these cute, tiny leaf charms. One attached to the bottom jump ring will make it cute, I think. Much happier now &#128522;


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

crosso said:


> Update! (Have insomnia tonight)     Sent a return request to the seller and she offered me a partial refund of $140 without me even asking. I mulled it over for a bit, played with the pendant and accepted. At $60, the quality is fine. If I hang the pendant the other way, it looks better. It's not really the bottom that's uneven, it's the way the hole is drilled. So if I use jump rings to alter the way it faces when it hangs, it's better. And I found these cute, tiny leaf charms. One attached to the bottom jump ring will make it cute, I think. Much happier now &#128522;



NOW $60 IS A GOOD PRICE FOR THAT!!!! that sounds about right!!!! 
Good work Crosso!!!! You handled that superbly!!!! YAY!!!! U get some $$ back AND get to keep the apple!!!! I'm happy for you!!! I'm glad the seller saw the error in her advertising and handled things right!!! That leaves a better taste in your mouth then if a seller acts all rude andEan when there's a problem!!!! 
I wish Jadeius would have done that for me!!! 
terrific outcome to the situation!!!!!!!

P.S.---I too am an insomniac!!!!! It is soo late, and I have stuff to do tomorrow, but I think I will start beading right now


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Update! (Have insomnia tonight)     Sent a return request to the seller and she offered me a partial refund of $140 without me even asking. I mulled it over for a bit, played with the pendant and accepted. At $60, the quality is fine. If I hang the pendant the other way, it looks better. It's not really the bottom that's uneven, it's the way the hole is drilled. So if I use jump rings to alter the way it faces when it hangs, it's better. And I found these cute, tiny leaf charms. One attached to the bottom jump ring will make it cute, I think. Much happier now &#128522;



Hey Crosso that's great! The discount she offerd was very fair and the leaf charms you found are cute and will enhance the look. Can't wait to see it assembled. Happy for you &#128512;


----------



## crosso

Thanks msloka and Jademommy, I am pleased with the outcome and think I can turn this into something I will wear and enjoy, if not quite the stunner I had imagined.&#9786;
I was surprised at her immediate offer. I think she's fairly new and trying to build a customer base and good reputation. But I am glad! There was no attitude, no hassle and she would have accepted the return for a full refund also. Good customer service!


----------



## crosso

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> NOW $60 IS A GOOD PRICE FOR THAT!!!! that sounds about right!!!!
> Good work Crosso!!!! You handled that superbly!!!! YAY!!!! U get some $$ back AND get to keep the apple!!!! I'm happy for you!!! I'm glad the seller saw the error in her advertising and handled things right!!! That leaves a better taste in your mouth then if a seller acts all rude andEan when there's a problem!!!!
> I wish Jadeius would have done that for me!!!
> terrific outcome to the situation!!!!!!!
> 
> P.S.---I too am an insomniac!!!!! It is soo late, and I have stuff to do tomorrow, but I think I will start beading right now



Msloka,  would love to see some of your beading! Do you loom weave or do something like peyote stich? While on vacation, I saw some incredible beaded jewelry pieces in an art gallery that were all done by hand - a few NA motifs and some really wildly beautiful patterns and shaped necklaces. They were expensive though and would have cut into my jade budget. &#128521; I never realized that beads are such a creative medium before. Some of the pieces I've seen on etsy are gorgeous too!


----------



## nexiv

crosso said:


> Update! (Have insomnia tonight)     Sent a return request to the seller and she offered me a partial refund of $140 without me even asking. I mulled it over for a bit, played with the pendant and accepted. At $60, the quality is fine. If I hang the pendant the other way, it looks better. It's not really the bottom that's uneven, it's the way the hole is drilled. So if I use jump rings to alter the way it faces when it hangs, it's better. And I found these cute, tiny leaf charms. One attached to the bottom jump ring will make it cute, I think. Much happier now &#128522;



Brilliant result! And I love the leaves. Now it's an absolute steal and it will turn out beautiful I think. Nice one


----------



## clairejune

Crosso, that's a fair enough deal, and I'm glad it can be adjusted, and that you're content.


----------



## nexiv

I sooooooo wish this was princess shaped. I'd be all over it if it we're. As it is, I just don't think I can. Gorgeous though.
https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/219328000/all-natural-faint-lavender-and-white


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

nexiv said:


> I sooooooo wish this was princess shaped. I'd be all over it if it we're. As it is, I just don't think I can. Gorgeous though.
> https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/219328000/all-natural-faint-lavender-and-white



It's lovely Nexiv. I like princesses too but I think carved bangles tend to be d shape. In this case I think it looks great in a d shape. It's a good price too


----------



## nexiv

2boys_jademommy said:


> It's lovely Nexiv. I like princesses too but I think carved bangles tend to be d shape. In this case I think it looks great in a d shape. It's a good price too



I might ask for more pictures  She does payment plans am I right? As this would require a couple of installments. I am currently refurbishing a huge mirror. Perhaps I'll start referring to it as "my jade fund" 


Incidentally, how many of you see jade as a good investment? And what sort of qualities do you personal look for if you're looking to make a good investment. Do they have to be super expensive (as in getting close to 4 digits), or does it come down to the price you pay for a specific piece of jade on the day.

And please use this question as an excuse to post pictures


----------



## Junkenpo

2boys_jademommy said:


> It's lovely Nexiv. I like princesses too but I think carved bangles tend to be d shape. In this case I think it looks great in a d shape. It's a good price too



True, this makes me wish I had kept a carved princess I returned some months ago. It was big and had stone lines that reached to the surface, but it had really pretty, delicate carvings all the way around.  At the time it didn't call to me, and I didn't want to put money into having her banded... but now I kind of wish I had kept her as  "sometime" rotation bangle. 

crosso:  cute pendant!  I do think the price for the quality is much more fair with that partial refund. 


Here's my latest purchase. 1/20 12k GF stone beads.  I have no idea what kind of stone it is, but it definitely much too light to be jade. 

Indoor lamp light at night









Natural light near a window daytime








Compared to my 14k jade beads.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Hey Junkenpo! I'm not sure what type of stone those beads are made of. They don't quite compare to your jadeite beads. Those beads are gorgeous - shiny and colourful


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

http://www.jojojade.com/index.php?main_page=compare

Hey Jadies not sure if I did this directly but I was in jojo's site and these beauties caught my eye. Three dif price points for sure. I love the dark oval one but in general I do prefer round bangles. Also quite expensive for an online purchase. Check out the $39.00 bangle! I can't believe the price


----------



## clairejune

Jademommy, I couldn't see the bangles. Jojo is the sister site of jadefinejewelry. With them, you can negotiate. With bangles 2k and up, you can get close to half off, like 40 percent. As the bangles decrease in price,the percent saved goes down. Frex, a 500$ bangle one might get for 350 or so. They don't officially negotiate though, and you have to do it via emailing. Also, many bangles pictured have been sold, as they update thier site every few months. They have thousands of jades, and actually are a processing factory, where they cut the Jade.

I bought my first bangle from them, and it was scary because I did not know of anyone who had bought before from them, and I was spending into the 4 figures...but I've been happy with the bangle, Big Blue. I've bought a total of 6 bangles from them, and the white nephrite disk. Doing buisness with them is interesting, and different from doing business with a small seller.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Hi Claire thanks for the info I probably didn't link it properly. Maybe I'll try later but they were bangles ranging from $39.00 to &1600.00. They mention a certificate for their jade but I wonder if that includes the 39.00 bangle I almost wonder if the price is a mistake...
I am not planning on buying but it's so fun pretend shopping. They have so many gorgeous bangles in their site. Good to know I can negotiate and I know they are in the reputable sellers list. Wow you bought 6 bangles from them - they must be good &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## clairejune

Jademommy, they have a certificate for everything. One bangle I bought was  around 100, my daughter's first one.just wanted to see if she would like it.  Came with the same certificate. Glad to be of help! With the less expensive ones, of one is interested, always ask about stone lines etc.....actually, it's best to always do that&#128516;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

clairejune said:


> Jademommy, they have a certificate for everything. One bangle I bought was  around 100, my daughter's first one.just wanted to see if she would like it.  Came with the same certificate. Glad to be of help! With the less expensive ones, of one is interested, always ask about stone lines etc.....actually, it's best to always do that&#128516;



That's great and did your daughter like her bangle? Does she wear it everyday? My boys have jade pendants but they do to wear them.


----------



## clairejune

Yes she wore it everyday for 8 months. Then , having told me that she wanted a pink lavender bangle, I bought her one for her 14 th birthday which was quite expensive for me to give to her....a lot of trust there. Then, she only wore that one, for almost a year. 

One day, at school, she hit it against the desk and it cracked in two equal pieces&#128557;&#128557;&#128561;&#128561;!
It had a medium, almost sandy grain from a group of lavender bangles that Desire Treasure carried at the time. My guess is that it wasn't as strong or well crystalized as other jadeite a which we've had. I've never ever cracked or chipped any of my bangles, and I stack, whack, and am plenty hard on them.
She was extremely upset about it. She told me that she would love to have it banded, so I'm inquiring about that. I think she should continue to love/wear it because that was her 'one' special one.i even ordered a prescision cut pink spinel from Peter torraca to make a set. I was planning on giving her a set ring with that on her 16 th birthday. Sigh..  Jade wearing can be risky. She's got a few pendants which she doesn't wear these days....and, she never went back to her first. ( even though she's attached to it also).I even gave her one of mine..,a  Seafoam colored bangle to her, but she have it back saying that she only wants her lavender one. She's a 'one bangle girl.'


----------



## clairejune

My older son refuses to wear ANY Jade, though I've tried! I bought a few child bangles formy 5 and 3 year olds, but I'm saving them until they are older. I just know they would not last long!&#128553;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

clairejune said:


> Yes she wore it everyday for 8 months. Then , having told me that she wanted a pink lavender bangle, I bought her one for her 14 th birthday which was quite expensive for me to give to her....a lot of trust there. Then, she only wore that one, for almost a year.
> 
> One day, at school, she hit it against the desk and it cracked in two equal pieces&#128557;&#128557;&#128561;&#128561;!
> It had a medium, almost sandy grain from a group of lavender bangles that Desire Treasure carried at the time. My guess is that it wasn't as strong or well crystalized as other jadeite a which we've had. I've never ever cracked or chipped any of my bangles, and I stack, whack, and am plenty hard on them.
> She was extremely upset about it. She told me that she would love to have it banded, so I'm inquiring about that. I think she should continue to love/wear it because that was her 'one' special one.i even ordered a prescision cut pink spinel from Peter torraca to make a set. I was planning on giving her a set ring with that on her 16 th birthday. Sigh..  Jade wearing can be risky. She's got a few pendants which she doesn't wear these days....and, she never went back to her first. ( even though she's attached to it also).I even gave her one of mine..,a  Seafoam colored bangle to her, but she have it back saying that she only wants her lavender one. She's a 'one bangle girl.'



My friend's daughter broker her bangle in the playground too. 
That's great that your daughter likes jade too and it would be worth it to fix her lavender bangle. Not many kids like jade. In Toronto where I live I see young women and old ladies wearing jade. Rarely do I see teenagers wearing it so it's cool that your daughter likes it


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

clairejune said:


> My older son refuses to wear ANY Jade, though I've tried! I bought a few child bangles formy 5 and 3 year olds, but I'm saving them until they are older. I just know they would not last long!&#128553;



The child bangles will be a nice keepsake. I know you mention that your hubby wears a bangle. Not common at all but maybe he will start a trend I do see pendants and jade rings on men.


----------



## clairejune

Jademommy, yes, I can imagine that few teens wear Jade there....almost no one wears it here inthe South West ( Santa Fe). It fits her understated style because she's not into bling bling jewelry.

Yes, my husband wears 2 bangles, one on each wrist. He wants to get a pair of Siberian greens next anniversary from Allan, and then he's going to stack! He's gotten many, many compliments from other men about his bangles...like what stone they are, where to get one, etc. with a the sleeves rolled up on a collared shirt, because Allan REALLY gets how to make a bangle look masculine, the look is very cool.  The bangles were his way of trying to enjoy Jade with me since it was such a passion of mine. And, we both thought that matching bangles from the same boulder would be a very romantic and fitting anniversary gift to each other, like another take on the wedding ring.  He LOVES them. You might be right, he might just be starting a trend, though we have had a few jade bangle wearing men stop by the forum in the past!  I think the bangle is such an essence, a truly classical and timeless piece, that it transcends gender, age and even historical boundaries!

Before these, he used to wear a Breitling watch, and another twisted iron cuff..so, the habit was already in place lol. I've tried to get him interested in a pendant, but he will not wear a pendant.  strange.


----------



## clairejune

Ok I took some shots of my husband's bangles just a minute ago, and my daughter's broken lavender which I am trying to get banded, and the 2 best child bangles.  The green and white one was a replacement for another one which I got from Suzanne's Corner.  She sent it to me because I mentioned that the one I had received had a fracture.  She told me to keep it and sent me this one, which is better quality, but also has a small internal fracture lol!  I think it's worth getting it banded at least in silver, because otherwise it would likely not survive a day at the play ground! after her kind gesture, I didn't dare complain yet again, and just let it be up to jade karma.


----------



## clairejune

JKP, those beads are very lovely.  They don't have the polish of your others, but I would have thought that they were jade based on colors.  Either way, they are very pretty.


----------



## Junkenpo

claire, your husband's bangles are so great looking.  My fave is the EB... it really is such a strong masculine presence. Great width on him.  I think my dream EB would be slighty thinner and about 10mm wider. 

Since I have masculine jade on my mind, here's another pic of the ring I got for my dad about a month before he passed.  I've shown it to my DS and told him he'll get it when he's older. He knows it was his Papa's ring and he gets very possessive of it.  I found a pic of my father and I when I was younger where he was wearing the original jade ring he had.  I really miss him a lot still.


----------



## clairejune

Here is a picture of the princess white nephrite bangle which I had been trying to find again for a while..I think it's a gorgeous princess nephrite!


----------



## clairejune

JKP, I am sorry to hear that he passed.  I remember that you had been looking/thinking about a ring for him for some time.  The one you got is very beautiful...an heirloom.  I am sure your son will treasure it!   I love the clear lines and the color is evocative of joyous transcendence. It absolutely glows with depth and freshness. He must have been so touched!


----------



## clairejune

Speaking of masculine rings, my husband wears one other ring sometimes besides his wedding band, which is a 22k with lapis inlay.  At the time when we commissioned it, our jeweler suggested that she could do it in black jade with a black diamond.  Now I kinda wish we had done that because it would have matched the EB. A great, masculine Jade ring is such a lovely thing, which can last the ages. This one is almost too soft and you have to baby it.


----------



## nexiv

Could people talk me through what they see here, maybe a bit of a description of the bangle highlighting anything any pros/cons? And be honest, thank you 

*This* should be a link to a high res picture.


----------



## clairejune

Nexiv,

That bangle has lovely proportions. It has stone lines which seem to be healed. The carved leaves run parallel to one long stone line. The darker one which runs across the bangle is healed and very ancient. One can see this because it's stained darker, as if it was the path on which minerals seeped into the Jade. When they are colored like that, they have usually been calcified and 'healed' over the centuries.

Colors are very light, almost like faint moods, which is very dreamy together  with the  translucence. 

It's a bangle with a very dramatic contrast between the signs of rough geologic birth, and an ethereal peace. One is aware with this bangle, of just how ancient it is!

I don't think the lines will be a threat to strength since I believe that they are healed, and because she describes it as 'densely crystalized'. My daughters broken lavender with no stone lines was not 'densely crystalized' as a comparison.

In re stone lines: my opinion is that, coupled with carving, when human art interprets the stone in the right way...feels the drama within the stone, it can be extremeley powerful and will provide enough drama to last a lifetime of interest. Some people prefer flawless Jade. It's my opinion that on bangles, the flaws can make things much more interesting. And because it's reasonably priced, I don't see any cons. You could even offer her slightly less if you feel that would make it easier for you to decide.


----------



## clairejune

The carving itself is hand made, not machined as many carved bangles are pre fab cut these days. The detail is not in depth, but it reminds me of impressionist painting that was so evocative, where brush strokes were 'impressions' rather then aimed at capturing exactly how something looks in life.  There's a freedom to impressions, and the carving has this quality to me. Hope this helps. You can also ask her if she has any other carved ones in inventory because she may have a sister bangle.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

clairejune said:


> Ok I took some shots of my husband's bangles just a minute ago, and my daughter's broken lavender which I am trying to get banded, and the 2 best child bangles.  The green and white one was a replacement for another one which I got from Suzanne's Corner.  She sent it to me because I mentioned that the one I had received had a fracture.  She told me to keep it and sent me this one, which is better quality, but also has a small internal fracture lol!  I think it's worth getting it banded at least in silver, because otherwise it would likely not survive a day at the play ground! after her kind gesture, I didn't dare complain yet again, and just let it be up to jade karma.
> 
> View attachment 3126219
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126220
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126221
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126222



The bangles look great on your hubby. So romantic that you  have matching bangles
I love your daughter's bangle - it was $100.00?!? Did you get it from Suzannes Corner? The child bangles are nice too. What size are they and you daughters bangle? I'm asking because I wear 50mm. I can go smaller but I like to remove my bangles with minimal pain.  Maybe I should shop in the kids section 
For the broken lavender I would imagine binding it with something thin and dainty so that it looks young and doesn't detract from the look.  Too ornate if a hinge may look too mature. 
Not easy to find a pinkish lavender bangle  &#128522;


----------



## clairejune

Thanks Jademommy! It was my daughters first bangle that cost 100. It was an oil green/white with black. The lavender was her second. I paid around 1200 for it, bargained down from 2400 at Desire Treasure.  She wears between a 57-59.  The children's bangles are close to 47-49mm. The icy lavender one I bought from a jewelry gallery inthe Bay Area for 250. The green and clear one is from Suzanne's corner though. You're so lucky to be able to fit the smaller, vintage jades which are old material!


----------



## clairejune

Jademommy, I agree, I'm sending ithe broken lavender bangle out this coming week for simple, either rose or yellow gold banding. She's so attached to this one bangle, she will be overjoyed to get it back. I'm not going to tell her that I've sent it...just going to surprise her.


----------



## clairejune

What do you all think....yellow or rose gold?


----------



## piosavsfan

Rose gold!


----------



## clairejune

Thanks Piosavsfan! I think rose is so beautiful! And maybe not as harsh looking?


----------



## piosavsfan

clairejune said:


> Thanks Piosavsfan! I think rose is so beautiful! And maybe not as harsh looking?



I love rose gold and I think it would just look perfect with that pink lavender.


----------



## clairejune

Ok it's rose gold. Thanks ahain Piosavsfan, much appreciated. Are you wearing your 2 bangles together today? Did you name the new one?


----------



## Junkenpo

nexiv said:


> Could people talk me through what they see here, maybe a bit of a description of the bangle highlighting anything any pros/cons? And be honest, thank you
> 
> *This* should be a link to a high res picture.



Hi nexiv, 

I have 3 bangles from this seller.  Of the 3, "The Big Jade" and "Elsa" are carved bangles and I'm very happy with both of them. What I've found is that this sellers pics tend to show off the bangle's translucence, and that is often affected by lighting conditions.  I find that her pics and descriptions are pretty accurate, but I do wish she'd consider more photos under different lighting.    

For this bangle, I would assume more opaqueness than translucence, probably similar to my Elsa. 

Carved jades tend to be flawed and the carving is meant to disguise the flaw in a pleasing manner.  This often affects pricing... helping bring otherwise more costly colors/translucent jades into a lower price range.

Here's some throwback pics of The Big Jade and Elsa to help illustrate: 

Seller's original pic of The Big Jade






differences in translucence pics 






















Flaw as part of the carving..


----------



## Junkenpo

Claire, thank you for the kind words about my father & the ring. I just wish I had pulled the trigger sooner.   I thought it was out of my budget for quite a while, but I contacted the seller, they worked with me to make the purchase easier.. very kind. I should go make a review.  

Is the nephrite princess you posted one of yours, or a dream bangle?  It's very pretty... as you know I really adore princess bangles, and the color on it is very consistent.  I'd love a few in a thin princess to stack. 

I also echo the rose gold for your daughter's lavender!


----------



## piosavsfan

Only wearing the new one today. Haven't come up with a name. Here are some pictures in sunlight, it looks a lot different! I love how the color looks so different depending on lighting.


----------



## Jade4Me

clairejune said:


> What do you all think....yellow or rose gold?


Rose gold! Who's doing the banding for you? So excited to see the results! It'll be like getting a new bangle, with the comfy familiarity of the original one!


----------



## clairejune

Thanks JKP and Jade4me, it's now definitely going to be rose gold! 

Jade4me, I'm sending it to Churk. I wish it were less expensive, but after seeing yours, I know he'll do a solid job. 

JKP, I posted that princess nephrite for the princess lovers here! I can post the link when I get home you're interested. I think you can negotiate and I'm almost completely sure it's actually the real thing as opposed to so many out there.


----------



## clairejune

Piosavsfan, that's very lovely! I agree, lighting is amazing in the way Jade changes!

JKP,love your Elsa and the Big Jade. I saw BJ in person, and was very impressed with it. Never seen one like it because it's got a uniquely powerful presence.

Nevix,my Arwen, the one in my Avatar is also from that seller.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

clairejune said:


> What do you all think....yellow or rose gold?



I would say rose or white gold &#128521;

Oh and $1200.00 makes more sense for such a dreamy lavender bangle &#128522;


----------



## piosavsfan

What do you think about the carving on this one? http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=371438062409&alt=web


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> claire, your husband's bangles are so great looking.  My fave is the EB... it really is such a strong masculine presence. Great width on him.  I think my dream EB would be slighty thinner and about 10mm wider.
> 
> Since I have masculine jade on my mind, here's another pic of the ring I got for my dad about a month before he passed.  I've shown it to my DS and told him he'll get it when he's older. He knows it was his Papa's ring and he gets very possessive of it.  I found a pic of my father and I when I was younger where he was wearing the original jade ring he had.  I really miss him a lot still.



What a special ring Junkenpo - im sure your dad loved it. It reminds me of he jade ring my grandfather used to wear. He has passed away and my uncle now has the ring.


----------



## Jade4Me

clairejune said:


> Thanks JKP and Jade4me, it's now definitely going to be rose gold!
> 
> Jade4me, I'm sending it to Churk. I wish it were less expensive, but after seeing yours, I know he'll do a solid job.
> 
> JKP, I posted that princess nephrite for the princess lovers here! I can post the link when I get home you're interested. I think you can negotiate and I'm almost completely sure it's actually the real thing as opposed to so many out there.


He will also put pins in the jade and not just glue. So it will be more secure than just glue.


----------



## clairejune

Oh that's great news! Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## clairejune

Piosavsfan, Im not sure what your looking for, but I too like grey bangles. Carving is fine... Looks hand done and not precise, but that's fine if you don't mind. I like the full flower. What's your opinion?


----------



## piosavsfan

I've been drawn to grey and I want a carved bangle but it's hard to find large carved bangles that are affordable and so this auction seems doable. The carving looks kind of "messy" to me, it's hard for me to tell what's what, but I really like the flower. There is also a carved white bangle with a splotch of dark green that SC has in my size, but again hard to figure out the carving:
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=262025197034&alt=web


----------



## nexiv

Junkenpo said:


> Hi nexiv,
> 
> I have 3 bangles from this seller.  Of the 3, "The Big Jade" and "Elsa" are carved bangles and I'm very happy with both of them. What I've found is that this sellers pics tend to show off the bangle's translucence, and that is often affected by lighting conditions.  I find that her pics and descriptions are pretty accurate, but I do wish she'd consider more photos under different lighting.
> 
> For this bangle, I would assume more opaqueness than translucence, probably similar to my Elsa.
> 
> Carved jades tend to be flawed and the carving is meant to disguise the flaw in a pleasing manner.  This often affects pricing... helping bring otherwise more costly colors/translucent jades into a lower price range.
> 
> Here's some throwback pics of The Big Jade and Elsa to help illustrate:
> 
> Seller's original pic of The Big Jade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> differences in translucence pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaw as part of the carving..





clairejune said:


> Nexiv,
> 
> That bangle has lovely proportions. It has stone lines which seem to be healed. The carved leaves run parallel to one long stone line. The darker one which runs across the bangle is healed and very ancient. One can see this because it's stained darker, as if it was the path on which minerals seeped into the Jade. When they are colored like that, they have usually been calcified and 'healed' over the centuries.
> 
> Colors are very light, almost like faint moods, which is very dreamy together  with the  translucence.
> 
> It's a bangle with a very dramatic contrast between the signs of rough geologic birth, and an ethereal peace. One is aware with this bangle, of just how ancient it is!
> 
> I don't think the lines will be a threat to strength since I believe that they are healed, and because she describes it as 'densely crystalized'. My daughters broken lavender with no stone lines was not 'densely crystalized' as a comparison.
> 
> In re stone lines: my opinion is that, coupled with carving, when human art interprets the stone in the right way...feels the drama within the stone, it can be extremeley powerful and will provide enough drama to last a lifetime of interest. Some people prefer flawless Jade. It's my opinion that on bangles, the flaws can make things much more interesting. And because it's reasonably priced, I don't see any cons. You could even offer her slightly less if you feel that would make it easier for you to decide.




Thank you both for brilliant insights! It's great to really be able to understand a piece of jade and fully appreciate it. I'm very certain on obtaining it and she has agreed to a payment plan, however it's not going to be easy to meet the minimum she'd like at this point in time. Need to have a discussion with the other half to see what can be done about perhaps incorporating Christmas (yes, I'm that desperately poor at the moment lol )




piosavsfan said:


> I've been drawn to grey and I want a carved bangle but it's hard to find large carved bangles that are affordable and so this auction seems doable. The carving looks kind of "messy" to me, it's hard for me to tell what's what, but I really like the flower. There is also a carved white bangle with a splotch of dark green that SC has in my size, but again hard to figure out the carving:
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=262025197034&alt=web



The photos on that second bangle are like.... waaaa? But I REALLY like the opaque look of the white, and I'm a firm lover of splotches. The carving looks really beautiful too. Perhaps ask for more pictures?


----------



## Junkenpo

piosavsfan said:


> I've been drawn to grey and I want a carved bangle but it's hard to find large carved bangles that are affordable and so this auction seems doable. The carving looks kind of "messy" to me, it's hard for me to tell what's what, but I really like the flower. There is also a carved white bangle with a splotch of dark green that SC has in my size, but again hard to figure out the carving:
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=262025197034&alt=web





It has a bat!  I love bats. All my carved bangles have bats on them.  If this were in my size, I'd definitely consider it.  SC is usually really easy to work with and since she takes returns, if you don't like it, you can send it back.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

I ve been looking for my birthday bangle...and I found it...it's a dark opaque... idk why, but I ve been dr aww n to opaque lately...
Anyway...at first I was looking at 2 super translucent bangles--1 was an auction which I lost    and the 2nd one---well that was a trip, IT WOULDNT ACCEPT MY CRÉDIT CARD??? I tried and tried, I tried all night and this morning....I tried again this morning and this afternoon..
So I tried my 3rd choice--it was more expensive then the one that was my 2nd choice---but the more I looked at , the more I loved it---and I have no black/grey bangles at all.
Anyway---the card went thru with no issues,  and I'm hoping to get my black/grey bangle asap.... she looks so smoky.... already I think I'm in love...
SO NOW I FULLY UNDERSTAND JADE KARMA----that jade I tried to push and buy and buy...it just wouldn't work--not even my $$ would work with it..I guess it's meant for someone else and another pretty translucent is down the road for my in my future hopefully 
Happy Sunday y'all!
NOW to get my kiddos ready for the Greek festival!
I can't wait to see all my people there!!!!


----------



## piosavsfan

nexiv said:


> The photos on that second bangle are like.... waaaa? But I REALLY like the opaque look of the white, and I'm a firm lover of splotches. The carving looks really beautiful too. Perhaps ask for more pictures?


I really like the opaque white, too. I've asked her for more pictures on another bangle before, and honestly they were worse than the originals lol.




Junkenpo said:


> It has a bat!  I love bats. All my carved bangles have bats on them.  If this were in my size, I'd definitely consider it.  SC is usually really easy to work with and since she takes returns, if you don't like it, you can send it back.


I didn't even realize there was a bat! But I see it now, it's cute!


----------



## clairejune

Looking around on the net today, I found these lovely things which I found inspiring!  

This rough, Guatemalan blue jadeite is my dream jade for a pair of bangles!  Also, check out these amazing, creamy nephrite bangles....


----------



## clairejune

Aside from my Siberian, today I wore Deep Ocean with Sonoma.  These colors look unexpectedly good together and create a happy mood.  Maybe the colors give me a sense of joy because they remind me of the colors which were around in the mid 70's, when i was a small child!


----------



## clairejune

What's everyone wearing today?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

clairejune said:


> Aside from my Siberian, today I wore Deep Ocean with Sonoma.  These colors look unexpectedly good together and create a happy mood.  Maybe the colors give me a sense of joy because they remind me of the colors which were around in the mid 70's, when i was a small child!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3127233
> 
> 
> View attachment 3127234



I love Sonoma! Is it nephrite or jadeite? The orange patch is so sunny and cheerful. I can see why it puts you in a good mood Deep Ocean is darker literally and figuratively. It's mysterious. They balance each other and compliment one another. 
I would love a yellow / orange bangle. I have greens, white and lavender but not orange...


----------



## clairejune

I also found some beautiful jade cabochons, some with the Turkish lavender jadeite, which is around 50% jadeite.  There is a trade law that mentions that it is required that, to be called jadeite, a jade needs 80% jade, but people call this stone jadeite anyway because it is a beautiful hybrid.  This brings me to the subject of other minerals in jade, which there always are, because jadeite is an agglomerate stone.  I saw a relatively affordable bangle at UJ, which had a bright, deep lavender spot.  It was advertised as jadeite/albite bangle.   I thought it was beautiful.  I bet it would have been in the thousands if not for the albite part, even though the strength is not compromised. I saw a similar jadeite one on a different site for 25k.  I find these mixes very interesting, and a great way to buy vivid lavender jadeite affordably.  Here is an example of a Turkish jadeite cabochon.  I bought a navette shaped one to do a peyote stitch around....Can you imagine this color with rose gold!??

Anyway, here is the link.  He's an old man, and he does lovely, affordable cabochons!!!
https://www.etsy.com/shop/JdcGem?ref=listing-shop-header-item-count


----------



## clairejune

Hey thanks Jademommy!  It's a Jadeite bangle which my husband bought secretly and surprised me with when visiting Sonoma county in California during Summer vaca a year ago!  i love the color, even though I don't think I can wear yellow all that well compared with cooler colors. I think you're right, the differences in mood are what make them work together!  I never would have imagined these colors/moods working as they seem to.

Thanks for the comps on Deep Ocean too!  She always changes depending...sometimes showing depth, and sometimes only some texture. She's got a mix of watery jade and some texture of varying colors of grain. The mystery is what I image when I think of the abysses in the ocean..., hence the name.


----------



## clairejune

So, I am curious, how do you all feel about jadeite 'hybrids' such as the Turkish jadeite, Albite/jadeite, and Maw Sit Sit, as examples?  Do you feel differently about them because of the distinctions? Or, do you love them as you do the other jades?  

For me, they are part of the jade family, but more like cousins that one sees only once in a great while...I find them equally lovable and fascinating too.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

How romantic of your husband Claire! He has great taste too! The colour of Sonoma looks nice on your arm. 
For me I find lavender looks nicer on me when I am tanned in the summer.


----------



## clairejune

Nexiv, I am very excited for you about that lovely bangle!! Even if it takes a while to pay off, you can be super excited about it the while time! The time will go by, and you'll be wearing it soon if it's fated to be yours.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

clairejune said:


> So, I am curious, how do you all feel about jadeite 'hybrids' such as the Turkish jadeite, Albite/jadeite, and Maw Sit Sit, as examples?  Do you feel differently about them because of the distinctions? Or, do you love them as you do the other jades?
> 
> For me, they are part of the jade family, but more like cousins that one sees only once in a great while...I find them equally lovable and fascinating too.



I don't own any of the above. Heck I don't even own nephrite but I think as long as you know what you are buying it is ok. To me there is somehing special about jadeite. I like the glassy shine and the translucence of it. I do find myself liking nephrite more and more too. I like the creaminess of nephrite and I love the shiny surface and colours of jadiete. Other stones are lovely but not quite the same....
Just like diamonds and sapphires are my favourite. Although rubies and emeralds are gorgeous too they don't quite appeal to me the way diamonds and sapphires do.


----------



## clairejune

Msloka, congratulations!! It WAS meant to be yours after that strange credit card stuff with bangle #2. Can't wait to see it!!


----------



## clairejune

Jademommy, I hear you! That's how I felt too about the hybrids, I admired them from a distance.  But after a while, I started appreciating them more and more.I  guess they are just different.


----------



## clairejune

Awe thanks Jademommy! The summer tan definitely helps lol&#9786;&#65039;  

Do you prefer wearing either cooler or warmer colors ?


----------



## crosso

clairejune said:


> So, I am curious, how do you all feel about jadeite 'hybrids' such as the Turkish jadeite, Albite/jadeite, and Maw Sit Sit, as examples?  Do you feel differently about them because of the distinctions? Or, do you love them as you do the other jades?
> 
> For me, they are part of the jade family, but more like cousins that one sees only once in a great while...I find them equally lovable and fascinating too.



I love my maw sit sit! And the albite/feldspar/moonstone bangles we have. Also have admired Alan's lavender Turkish jadeite for awhile now. They don't inspire the same passion that some of my jadeite does, but I think they are beautiful in their own right.  Especially like the intense green of maw sit sit.


----------



## Jade4Me

crosso, congrats on a satisfactory resolution for your lavender apple pendant! I wouldn't have believed it was the same pendant so different it looked to me in your pics compared to the seller's. So I agree with everyone that said some pic enhancement may have been done.

Love the pics of your husband's jade bangles and lapis ring, Claire! They look very classy and masculine on him! I also really loved now Sonoma and Ocean look together - it's a rich warm autumn look even though Ocean is in the cool family!

piosavsfan, love your new bangle on you!

ms_loKAbLue13, congrats on finding your birthday bangle! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Jade4Me

clairejune said:


> So, I am curious, how do you all feel about jadeite 'hybrids' such as the Turkish jadeite, Albite/jadeite, and Maw Sit Sit, as examples?  Do you feel differently about them because of the distinctions? Or, do you love them as you do the other jades?
> 
> For me, they are part of the jade family, but more like cousins that one sees only once in a great while...I find them equally lovable and fascinating too.


I also don't have any of these hybrids yet, but I have been eyeing strands of Maw Sit Sit round beads with the thought of stringing myself a necklace inspired by Barbara Hutton's legendary imperial green jadeite bead necklace! The Maw Sit Sit beads would be opaque, but a rich natural color green.


----------



## piosavsfan

crosso said:


> I love my maw sit sit! And the albite/feldspar/moonstone bangles we have. Also have admired Alan's lavender Turkish jadeite for awhile now. They don't inspire the same passion that some of my jadeite does, but I think they are beautiful in their own right.  Especially like the intense green of maw sit sit.



Lavender Turkish jadeite is so beautiful. Allan made a bangle for someone not too long ago and I want one too!


----------



## Trekkie

So I took the plunge finally and took my Yuzu to my jeweler to have those bubbles smoothed out of her silver. He said he thought it would look good if he textured the silver and smoothed the edges down so those big bubbles would be gone. He did a tiny bit while I was there and it looked great! I get to pick her up on Thursday and I'm so excited. 

He also immediately recognized her as Jade and said she's a really nice piece. [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

clairejune said:


> Awe thanks Jademommy! The summer tan definitely helps lol&#9786;&#65039;
> 
> Do you prefer wearing either cooler or warmer colors ?



 I think warm colours are supposed to suit me more but I like all colours. I tend not to wear red or purple very much though. I'm Chinese wih med Asian complexion but I tan very dark in the summer


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Trekkie said:


> So I took the plunge finally and took my Yuzu to my jeweler to have those bubbles smoothed out of her silver. He said he thought it would look good if he textured the silver and smoothed the edges down so those big bubbles would be gone. He did a tiny bit while I was there and it looked great! I get to pick her up on Thursday and I'm so excited.
> 
> He also immediately recognized her as Jade and said she's a really nice piece. [emoji4]



That's good news Trekkie - can't wait to see the pics. Was it expensive to get this done?


----------



## clairejune

Jade4me, thank you! A strand of Maw sit sit beads would be gorgeous! I saw some this summer and the store wanted 2k for them. They were amazing though. I thought that was a very expensive price, but considering it's much rarer than jadeite, I guess top quality is $$$. We are lucky that Jade collectors have been slow to catch on to some hybrids so that in spite of thier rarity, they remain affordable.

I recently saw a Turkish lavender bead necklace with some gold for 3k. It's quality was divine! I also read about Turkish jadeite a and came across an interesting geologic article about it, which I'll post the link to tonight. 

I have long admired Allan's Turkish bangles and one of these days, I think I'll have to just order one.


----------



## clairejune

Jademommy, I love all colors as well. It's really about the relationships between them. Unfortunately, most warm reds and oranges don't have the best relationship with my skin!!&#128516;&#128516;

Trekky, that's great news! It was gorgeous before, but now it will be even more so!


----------



## Trekkie

2boys_jademommy said:


> That's good news Trekkie - can't wait to see the pics. Was it expensive to get this done?




I don't know how much it's going to cost, but knowing my jeweler it won't be much. He's not adding any materials, just altering what's already there. I don't think it will be more than $20, he regularly makes small repairs for my family and never charges much.


----------



## clairejune

Crosso, yes I remember your  Maw Sit sit bangle! It's so bright, it's amazing.


----------



## nexiv

clairejune said:


> Nexiv, I am very excited for you about that lovely bangle!! Even if it takes a while to pay off, you can be super excited about it the while time! The time will go by, and you'll be wearing it soon if it's fated to be yours.



Bleh, after going over some numbers, unless I can sell a few of my creations including a large mirror (which still needs some painting, then distressing and waxing) I'm just nowhere near being able to kick start a payment plan and keeping up with it in a short timeframe. I need to wait and save so I'll be letting her know this. Whatever will be, will be.


----------



## clairejune

Nexiv, whatever is meant to be will...i fully believe in Jade karma. If something is meant to be yours, then it will still be there.  

With the bangle in my Avatar, I wanted it for months, and when I decided I would get it, it took me 7 months to pay it off, so it took a year to get it.


----------



## Beadweaver

Hi,  it's harder to take a picture of your own wrist than I thought.  Here is my new celadon nephrite bangle .  I love it, the depth and creaminess and the glow is mesmerizing.  It's 55mm, by 19mm, D shape and very comfortable to wear! This is pre loved, certified , from the 1940's.


----------



## Beadweaver

Here is another picture, you can see some white swirls on this side.


----------



## clairejune

Gorgeous Beadweaver! Adore the creaminess and the width! Is it your first nephrite Jade bangle? Congratulations!&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Beadweaver

No , I have an Yukon from Allan , that I've been wearing for about 6 months. Thanks!


----------



## clairejune

Ah yes, the Yukon! How gorgeous...love the shape of yours. 

I have one also...,ok tomorrow I'll pull it out and wear it again.


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> I think warm colours are supposed to suit me more but I like all colours. I tend not to wear red or purple very much though. I'm Chinese wih med Asian complexion but I tan very dark in the summer


Sounds like my skin tone - I'm Chinese, too.    My mother hated how dark we got playing outside in the summers!


----------



## Jade4Me

Trekkie said:


> So I took the plunge finally and took my Yuzu to my jeweler to have those bubbles smoothed out of her silver. He said he thought it would look good if he textured the silver and smoothed the edges down so those big bubbles would be gone. He did a tiny bit while I was there and it looked great! I get to pick her up on Thursday and I'm so excited.
> 
> He also immediately recognized her as Jade and said she's a really nice piece. [emoji4]


So excited for you and can't wait to see it! How lucky you have a family jeweler you can trust and has reasonable fees.


----------



## Jade4Me

Beadweaver said:


> Here is another picture, you can see some white swirls on this side.


Congratulations it's a beauty and love your Yukon Snow, too!


----------



## Jade4Me

nexiv said:


> Bleh, after going over some numbers, unless I can sell a few of my creations including a large mirror (which still needs some painting, then distressing and waxing) I'm just nowhere near being able to kick start a payment plan and keeping up with it in a short timeframe. I need to wait and save so I'll be letting her know this. Whatever will be, will be.


You will find your fated jade bangle! So many beauties out there - there's always another one if this wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Trekkie

Jade4Me said:


> So excited for you and can't wait to see it! How lucky you have a family jeweler you can trust and has reasonable fees.




Me either. Yes I'm very lucky, he's very good with repairs but his favourite thing is making custom jewelry. Hopefully he doesn't retire any time soon, I've always planned that he'd make my engagement ring.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Beadweaver said:


> Here is another picture, you can see some white swirls on this side.



It is so creamy and dreamy This is the allure of nephrite that is making me want one. It is such a pretty safe green Beadweaver and looks nice on you. 
I also like your Yukon bangle.


----------



## piosavsfan

Beadweaver said:


> Here is another picture, you can see some white swirls on this side.



What a soothing shade of green! Looks beautiful on you.


----------



## Beadweaver

Thanks so much!  I have such a fascination for jade.  I have another bangle on its way to me now.  A white Siberian jade .  This one is very thin, only 8mm wide. I will post pictures when it comes. White, honey, and snow.


----------



## clairejune

Beadweaver, congrats! I think it's very unique and like sun shine. That Heaven Jade is so interesting with the white and yellow inclusions. I think it's a lovely addition to your collection.

I know that seller. I recently  ordered a sampling of things to check out what qualities of Jade which they use. I'm curious how the things I ordered will look, since they apparently don't use many tools and it's all hand cutting.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Beadweaver said:


> Thanks so much!  I have such a fascination for jade.  I have another bangle on its way to me now.  A white Siberian jade .  This one is very thin, only 8mm wide. I will post pictures when it comes. White, honey, and snow.



What a sweet bangle Beadweaver The bangle I were most is about 8mm. I like it and it is very strong. You must be so excited! I really like the colours on it. May I ask which site it is from?


----------



## MahoganyQT

Beadweaver said:


> Here is another picture, you can see some white swirls on this side.



Pretty bangle


----------



## fanofjadeite

today


----------



## Beadweaver

Wow fanofjade,  that bangle is breathtaking.  If I saw someone walk by with that on, it would be hard not to stop them and ask to look&#128512;

Jademommy,  the seller is an etsy store : 9s.jw.  They are from Russia .  I've sighed over white Siberian jade bangles on Allan 's  Facebook , so when I saw this I jumped all over it.  They are very nice to work with.  I asked them to make me a matching pendant and they did it really really fast.


----------



## Beadweaver

Here is another picture, just scrumptious !


----------



## Jade4Me

Beadweaver said:


> Here is another picture, just scrumptious !


Congratulations! Can't wait to see mod shots and hear how you like it!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Beadweaver said:


> Here is another picture, just scrumptious !



Thy look great together. Can't wait to see your mod shots! Also fantastic they can do custom orders. Will have to check out the site later.


----------



## dster1

clairejune said:


> Jademommy, yes, I can imagine that few teens wear Jade there....almost no one wears it here inthe South West ( Santa Fe). It fits her understated style because she's not into bling bling jewelry.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, my husband wears 2 bangles, one on each wrist. He wants to get a pair of Siberian greens next anniversary from Allan, and then he's going to stack! He's gotten many, many compliments from other men about his bangles...like what stone they are, where to get one, etc. with a the sleeves rolled up on a collared shirt, because Allan REALLY gets how to make a bangle look masculine, the look is very cool.  The bangles were his way of trying to enjoy Jade with me since it was such a passion of mine. And, we both thought that matching bangles from the same boulder would be a very romantic and fitting anniversary gift to each other, like another take on the wedding ring.  He LOVES them. You might be right, he might just be starting a trend, though we have had a few jade bangle wearing men stop by the forum in the past!  I think the bangle is such an essence, a truly classical and timeless piece, that it transcends gender, age and even historical boundaries!
> 
> 
> 
> Before these, he used to wear a Breitling watch, and another twisted iron cuff..so, the habit was already in place lol. I've tried to get him interested in a pendant, but he will not wear a pendant.  strange.




Does your husband still wear a watch stacked with the bangle?


----------



## crosso

Beadweaver said:


> Here is another picture, just scrumptious !



Beautiful, beadweaver! I love how creamy they both look! Good buy and how nice they made the matching pendant for you.


----------



## clairejune

Dster, he stopped wearing the watch because it was too much with the bangle. It was too big and had too many things going on. Maybe if had been a less massive design, he would have kept it on. It really competed with the bangles.


----------



## clairejune

Fan, beautiful and dramatic!!


----------



## Kitty S.

Dear PFers:
Is there a consensus on whether one should or should not wear matching jade bangles on both wrists? I have recently inherited a second jade bangle from my mom and match the first one I have. They r similar in size and shape to Beadweaver's Siberian bangle except not Siberian (they are green). I find they look ok on two wrists because they r not large. But I also read that they look like handcuffs if worn on both.
I would appreciate your opinions on this topic. Thanks in advance![emoji4]


----------



## Kitty S.

Beadweaver said:


> Here is another picture, just scrumptious !




Beautiful pairing! Congrats!


----------



## crosso

Kitty S. said:


> Dear PFers:
> Is there a consensus on whether one should or should not wear matching jade bangles on both wrists? I have recently inherited a second jade bangle from my mom and match the first one I have. They r similar in size and shape to Beadweaver's Siberian bangle except not Siberian (they are green). I find they look ok on two wrists because they r not large. But I also read that they look like handcuffs if worn on both.
> I would appreciate your opinions on this topic. Thanks in advance![emoji4]



Hi Kitty S, for me it is a question of what makes you feel good and personal style, rather than a rule. I think 2 matching bangles on each wrist can look very elegant and dramatic, though you might not want to wear that look every day or with every outfit - or you may! - wear whatever you wear with confidence and enjoyment and it will look great, I think, and if anyone else thinks different, who cares?!?&#128521;


----------



## Junkenpo

Kitty S. said:


> Dear PFers:
> Is there a consensus on whether one should or should not wear matching jade bangles on both wrists? I have recently inherited a second jade bangle from my mom and match the first one I have. They r similar in size and shape to Beadweaver's Siberian bangle except not Siberian (they are green). I find they look ok on two wrists because they r not large. But I also read that they look like handcuffs if worn on both.
> I would appreciate your opinions on this topic. Thanks in advance![emoji4]



Hi Kitty S!


There is no consensus. I have read that if wearing 1 bangle, it should start on the left.  If 2, then one on each wrist. If 3, then it is 2 on the left, 1 on the right.... and so on. 

I often wear one bangle on each wrist because I wear my Smoke permanently on the right and I like the "balance".  Sometimes I'll stack 2 or more on the left, even though it is "unbalanced".  If I could afford a second bangle like Smoke, I would totally wear a matching one on the left. 


Smoke









Stacks (repost)


----------



## Kitty S.

crosso said:


> Hi Kitty S, for me it is a question of what makes you feel good and personal style, rather than a rule. I think 2 matching bangles on each wrist can look very elegant and dramatic, though you might not want to wear that look every day or with every outfit - or you may! - wear whatever you wear with confidence and enjoyment and it will look great, I think, and if anyone else thinks different, who cares?!?[emoji6]



Thanks for your reply! I agree with you but part of me wants to listen to the "superstition" that handcuff look is bad feng shui... I know it's silly but then again I like to believe jade bangles can protect me [emoji39]



Junkenpo said:


> Hi Kitty S!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no consensus. I have read that if wearing 1 bangle, it should start on the left.  If 2, then one on each wrist. If 3, then it is 2 on the left, 1 on the right.... and so on.
> 
> 
> 
> I often wear one bangle on each wrist because I wear my Smoke permanently on the right and I like the "balance".  Sometimes I'll stack 2 or more on the left, even though it is "unbalanced".  If I could afford a second bangle like Smoke, I would totally wear a matching one on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stacks (repost)




Your Smoke is a beauty! 
Thanks for sharing your modeling pics. I suppose instead of handcuffs, I can think of them as "balance". I like that[emoji4]
It's brave of you to stack them on one arm. I'd be worried that they would break each other up when sliding along my arm.


----------



## nexiv

Junkenpo said:


> Hi Kitty S!
> 
> 
> There is no consensus. I have read that if wearing 1 bangle, it should start on the left.  If 2, then one on each wrist. If 3, then it is 2 on the left, 1 on the right.... and so on.
> 
> I often wear one bangle on each wrist because I wear my Smoke permanently on the right and I like the "balance".  Sometimes I'll stack 2 or more on the left, even though it is "unbalanced".  If I could afford a second bangle like Smoke, I would totally wear a matching one on the left.
> 
> 
> Smoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stacks (repost)



Omg this looks amazing!!! They are so wonderful against your skin tone!


----------



## clairejune

KittyS, I agree with JKP. There is no consensus. I tend to wear the way that she does...one permanently on the left, 2 on the right, sometimes more added to either or both. 

For me, wearing on each wrist makes me feel strong, protected and centered. Instead of handcuffs, I thing of the cuffs of a warrior!! Just kidding...but that's the feeling of strength and protection. I think JKP pictute of the 2 on each wrist expresses the confidence and centeredness perfectly.

In asdition, looks wise, it's dramatic and mature. There may be times when you want that look. In regards to the energies..I find that jades have their own energies too, and this can be paired as an equilibrium of energies, so that they work together. It's kind of like each bangle has its own feeling tone. Adding more is like adding bass to a guitar, then drums, and so on. 

Congrats on your new addition!
JKP, beautiful pictures and I love Smoke!


----------



## Jade4Me

fanofjadeite said:


> today


What an interesting bracelet you have stacked with your carved jadeite bangle! Love the nuggety shape of those beads!



Kitty S. said:


> Dear PFers:
> Is there a consensus on whether one should or should not wear matching jade bangles on both wrists? I have recently inherited a second jade bangle from my mom and match the first one I have. They r similar in size and shape to Beadweaver's Siberian bangle except not Siberian (they are green). I find they look ok on two wrists because they r not large. But I also read that they look like handcuffs if worn on both.
> I would appreciate your opinions on this topic. Thanks in advance![emoji4]


Oh please post mod shots of your matching bangles! I personally haven't been able to stack nor wear one on each wrist because I dislike the sound of jade hitting jade. I have yet to find the perfect completely isolating spacer for me so I can stack. As soon as I hear the sound of jade hitting jade, off comes the 2nd bangle and spacer. But I love seeing the stacks others wear! Like the others said, it's personal style and expression, and whatever moves you.  



Junkenpo said:


> Hi Kitty S!
> There is no consensus. I have read that if wearing 1 bangle, it should start on the left.  If 2, then one on each wrist. If 3, then it is 2 on the left, 1 on the right.... and so on.
> 
> I often wear one bangle on each wrist because I wear my Smoke permanently on the right and I like the "balance".  Sometimes I'll stack 2 or more on the left, even though it is "unbalanced".  If I could afford a second bangle like Smoke, I would totally wear a matching one on the left.
> 
> 
> Smoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stacks (repost)


Love your mod shots especially the last one with 2 bangles on each arm!

Here are reposts of old pics. This weekend I was wearing Sabrina, wide BC nephrite - love staring at her bluish green! If it was counted how many times a day a person stared at their bracelets or bangles on their wrists, would us jade bangle wearers win for the highest number??? I love my other bracelets and non-jade bangles, but I don't think I look at them nearly as much as my jade bangles!  

The other pic is of Lacey to show what color polish can look like. She's mostly greyish white except for a few small spots of enhanced or false green. That is according to my UV light only a few faint spots glow. IMO she didn't need any color polish and would've been just fine being greyish white with slight darker grey spots. In fact I would wear her more if she was completely natural. I didn't know she had color polish when I bought her, but she was very affordable so I'm not unhappy with her and I do like her plump D-shape.


----------



## Kitty S.

clairejune said:


> KittyS, I agree with JKP. There is no consensus. I tend to wear the way that she does...one permanently on the left, 2 on the right, sometimes more added to either or both.
> 
> For me, wearing on each wrist makes me feel strong, protected and centered. Instead of handcuffs, I thing of the cuffs of a warrior!! Just kidding...but that's the feeling of strength and protection. I think JKP pictute of the 2 on each wrist expresses the confidence and centeredness perfectly.
> 
> In asdition, looks wise, it's dramatic and mature. There may be times when you want that look. In regards to the energies..I find that jades have their own energies too, and this can be paired as an equilibrium of energies, so that they work together. It's kind of like each bangle has its own feeling tone. Adding more is like adding bass to a guitar, then drums, and so on.
> 
> Congrats on your new addition!
> JKP, beautiful pictures and I love Smoke!


I like the new sentiment that you shared, strong, protected and centered, for wearing two. I can now add them to balanced 
I also believe in jade energies, or spirits. That's why I want to get it right. Wearing two bangles is either a mature look or requires maturity to do so. When I first wore my jade bangle in my 20s, I put it on my right wrist and had a few close calls of wrecking it till I moved it to my left wrist (I am right-handed). I put it away during those crazy child-rearing/building career years till two years ago. I would have never considered wearing one on my right hand till now I am more mature and have stopped behaving like a headless chicken all the time 
Off the topic a bit: I also think feng shui evolves from logical reasoning. Hearing that it's recommended to wear a jade bangle on the left hand first further affirmed my belief. Most of Asians are right-handed, so the recommendation probably grew out of practicality to reduced the risk of breakage 



Jade4Me said:


> Oh please post mod shots of your matching bangles! I personally haven't been able to stack nor wear one on each wrist because I dislike the sound of jade hitting jade. I have yet to find the perfect completely isolating spacer for me so I can stack. As soon as I hear the sound of jade hitting jade, off comes the 2nd bangle and spacer. But I love seeing the stacks others wear! Like the others said, it's personal style and expression, and whatever moves you.
> 
> Here are reposts of old pics. This weekend I was wearing Sabrina, wide BC nephrite - love staring at her bluish green! If it was counted how many times a day a person stared at their bracelets or bangles on their wrists, would us jade bangle wearers win for the highest number??? I love my other bracelets and non-jade bangles, but I don't think I look at them nearly as much as my jade bangles!
> 
> The other pic is of Lacey to show what color polish can look like. She's mostly greyish white except for a few small spots of enhanced or false green. That is according to my UV light only a few faint spots glow. IMO she didn't need any color polish and would've been just fine being greyish white with slight darker grey spots. In fact I would wear her more if she was completely natural. I didn't know she had color polish when I bought her, but she was very affordable so I'm not unhappy with her and I do like her plump D-shape.


Beautiful pieces you have!
I also am wearied of stacking them. Despite I have grown more mature over the decades, I am still not poised enough to wear them stacked without them hitting each other...


----------



## fanofjadeite

Beadweaver said:


> Wow fanofjade,  that bangle is breathtaking.  If I saw someone walk by with that on, it would be hard not to stop them and ask to look&#128512;
> 
> Jademommy,  the seller is an etsy store : 9s.jw.  They are from Russia .  I've sighed over white Siberian jade bangles on Allan 's  Facebook , so when I saw this I jumped all over it.  They are very nice to work with.  I asked them to make me a matching pendant and they did it really really fast.


thanks, beadweaver. your new nephrite set is lovely. please post mod shots when u get them.


----------



## fanofjadeite

clairejune said:


> Fan, beautiful and dramatic!!


thanks, claire


----------



## fanofjadeite

Jade4Me said:


> What an interesting bracelet you have stacked with your carved jadeite bangle! Love the nuggety shape of those beads!
> 
> thanks, jade4me  thats a amber bracelet fr a dear friend. its very yummy looking and i love it very much.  i love your lacey too. she doesnt look like she has color polish. i think she looks very natural and has peaceful energies.


----------



## fanofjadeite

Kitty S. said:


> Off the topic a bit: I also think feng shui evolves from logical reasoning. Hearing that it's recommended to wear a jade bangle on the left hand first further affirmed my belief. Most of Asians are right-handed, so the recommendation probably grew out of practicality to reduced the risk of breakage
> 
> kitty, the recommendation to wear jade bangle on left hand is due to the fact that its closer to the heart.


----------



## Kitty S.

fanofjadeite said:


> Kitty S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Off the topic a bit: I also think feng shui evolves from logical reasoning. Hearing that it's recommended to wear a jade bangle on the left hand first further affirmed my belief. Most of Asians are right-handed, so the recommendation probably grew out of practicality to reduced the risk of breakage
> 
> kitty, the recommendation to wear jade bangle on left hand is due to the fact that its closer to the heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have read that too. But like some other feng shui ideas, there is the face meaning and there is a practical logics to it IMO. For example, not placing a mirror in front of a bed, or not having a tree blocking the front door. A feng shui master may explain it's the flow of chi. But if you think about it, you may be scared by your reflection in the mirror if you suddenly wake up at night (therefore not good to have a mirror in front of bed). A tree in a busy thoroughfare may increase the family's risk of being hurt by a fallen tree. Anyway, it's just a way my logical brain likes to interpret feng shui. No need to take me seriously :greengrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## cdtracing

Ladies, I have been away for a while.  I've been kept very busy with helping my youngest son buy a house & get moved in.  Also, painting/renovating his old bedroom & getting new furniture in it for company that came for Labor Day week.

I've looked at all your jade pics & must say you all have some really lovely Jade pieces!  I haven't bought anything new lately but I'm still shopping for something that strikes my fancy. LOL


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Kitty S. said:


> Dear PFers:
> Is there a consensus on whether one should or should not wear matching jade bangles on both wrists? I have recently inherited a second jade bangle from my mom and match the first one I have. They r similar in size and shape to Beadweaver's Siberian bangle except not Siberian (they are green). I find they look ok on two wrists because they r not large. But I also read that they look like handcuffs if worn on both.
> I would appreciate your opinions on this topic. Thanks in advance![emoji4]



Hey Kitty I agree with Crosso - wear what makes you happy I have a bangle I wear everyday on the left and so in order to wear my other jade bangles or even gold / diamond : sterling bangles for that matter I have to wear it in my right. I don't like to stack jade. Mine don't even match. Recently I've been wearing my d shape lavender bangle with my green and white princess bangle &#128522; It may not look good to some but I enjoy looking at them theoughout
 the day &#128521;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo that's some serious stackin going on - gorgeous especially Smoke. Wow!


----------



## Molly0

Beautiful all!  Jade4, it looks like you have a sister bangle to my BC Nephrite.    
Today I'm wearing my "Jade Karma" love.


----------



## Kitty S.

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hey Kitty I agree with Crosso - wear what makes you happy I have a bangle I wear everyday on the left and so in order to wear my other jade bangles or even gold / diamond : sterling bangles for that matter I have to wear it in my right. I don't like to stack jade. Mine don't even match. Recently I've been wearing my d shape lavender bangle with my green and white princess bangle &#128522; It may not look good to some but I enjoy looking at them theoughout
> the day &#128521;



Thank you for the words of wisdom and sharing your experience. Yes, I am definitely wearing my two bangles on two wrists right now because that makes me happy  For the past two years I have kept one on my left wrist, and wore my watch paired with a simple jewelry on my right. Now just my new jade bangle and Apple watch on my right. Not too happy with the clicking sound of my bangle against my watch, but can't do much about that...


----------



## annetok

Whoa, check this beauty out!http://m.ebay.com/itm/ONE-OF-KIND-Amazing-Vintage-Lavender-Jadeite-Jade-Bangle-Bracelet-63MM-/141769539183?nav=SEARCH

It's 5K USD though, so it's gonna be one of those dream bangles. Plus it's 63mm


----------



## crosso

Hi jadies!  Got the little gold leaf for my apple pendant today and,I think it is the perfect size! Still have a bit of fiddling around to do with it when I can see better in the daylight, but here it is -


----------



## crosso

Also received some grey barrel beads from gojade today. I had purchased this grey dragon/phoenix pi from SC and it is too chunky for just a chain. I have some red silk cord coming, so may incorporate that, but for now am just mulling over design ideas and am pleased,with how the pi and beads look together


----------



## annetok

crosso said:


> Hi jadies!  Got the little gold leaf for my apple pendant today and,I think it is the perfect size! Still have a bit of fiddling around to do with it when I can see better in the daylight, but here it is -



Lovely, juicy-looking piece. The leaf is an excellent creative touch!


----------



## crosso

annetok said:


> Lovely, juicy-looking piece. The leaf is an excellent creative touch!



Thanks so much, annetok!  I was disappointed with this at first,  but now that I've added the leaf, it's really growing on me and I find it quite cute &#9786;


----------



## crosso

crosso said:


> Also received some grey barrel beads from gojade today. I had purchased this grey dragon/phoenix pi from SC and it is too chunky for just a chain. I have some red silk cord coming, so may incorporate that, but for now am just mulling over design ideas and am pleased,with how the pi and beads look together



Any design ideas welcome! I also have some little red coral beads and some pink quartz beads . . .
What do you all think would look good?  I think it will have to be fairly long because of the size of the pi. Here is a pic showing size as compared to my other pi pendants.


----------



## Molly0

Crosso, your little lavender Apple/leaf pendant is so sweet!  Really spirited and lovely!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Hi jadies!  Got the little gold leaf for my apple pendant today and,I think it is the perfect size! Still have a bit of fiddling around to do with it when I can see better in the daylight, but here it is -



The apple looks completely adorable now with the little leaf! What a difference the design made to the pendant. I'm glad you are liking it more and more Crosso.


----------



## Ixorajade

crosso said:


> Hi jadies!  Got the little gold leaf for my apple pendant today and,I think it is the perfect size! Still have a bit of fiddling around to do with it when I can see better in the daylight, but here it is -



Congrats Crosso...this combination is absolutely adorable!!


----------



## crosso

Thanks for the comps,  lxora, jademommy and Molly! &#128522;


----------



## crosso

Got the new headpins I ordered from etsy and now I think this pendant looks better too! Thanks to all for your advice (especially Jade4Me) !


----------



## crosso

crosso said:


> Got the new headpins I ordered from etsy and now I think this pendant looks better too! Thanks to all for your advice (especially Jade4Me) !



I'm on a customizing, DIY roll!&#128522;


----------



## Trekkie

My Yuzu has come back from her holiday! My jeweler removed some of the silver where it had worn down and textured the edges and gave her a polish. I'm very pleased with the results.


----------



## crosso

Trekkie said:


> My Yuzu has come back from her holiday! My jeweler removed some of the silver where it had worn down and textured the edges and gave her a polish. I'm very pleased with the results.
> 
> View attachment 3132603
> 
> View attachment 3132604
> 
> View attachment 3132609



WOW! Yuzu looks refreshed and so great!!!


----------



## Junkenpo

crosso... you have a good eye!  I like your lavenders and your blacks.

trekkie: yuzu looks fab! 

Here's my most recent pics of Smoke and The Big Jade.  I think the few hours before sunset are most flattering for jade translucency.


----------



## Jade4Me

Molly0 said:


> Beautiful all!  Jade4, it looks like you have a sister bangle to my BC Nephrite.
> Today I'm wearing my "Jade Karma" love.


Pretty soothing looking bangle!


----------



## Jade4Me

Crosso, your 2 DIY lavender pendants look great! Both have just the right touches to highlight without detracting from the pendant/bead!


----------



## Jade4Me

Trekkie said:


> My Yuzu has come back from her holiday! My jeweler removed some of the silver where it had worn down and textured the edges and gave her a polish. I'm very pleased with the results.
> 
> View attachment 3132603
> 
> View attachment 3132604
> 
> View attachment 3132609


Yuzu looks wonderful! Great makeover!


----------



## Molly0

Junkenpo said:


> crosso... you have a good eye!  I like your lavenders and your blacks.
> 
> trekkie: yuzu looks fab!
> 
> Here's my most recent pics of Smoke and The Big Jade.  I think the few hours before sunset are most flattering for jade translucency.



OMG, JKP!   
That first  picture of Smoke is jaw dropping!  I can't stop looking at it. . .


----------



## Molly0

Jade4Me said:


> Pretty soothing looking bangle!



Thanks Jade 4.  It's true Jade Karma.  This is the original bangle that I fell in love with, so long ago, when it was sent to me in error.    She has now come to live with me . . .


----------



## Junkenpo

I hope everyone is having a good weekend.... The humidity is down a bit here and the skies are sunny, so it looks like it's going to be relatively comfortable today. I've been wearing Smoke on the right (as usual) and Elsa and Opeapea non-stop on the left for about a week or two now.  

To me, Elsa puts me in mind to try and remember calmness and patience and serenity, while Opeapea is strength, stubbornness, and bolder deflection of negativity. Work has been a little off-kilter the last couple weeks and it doesn't seem like it is going to resolve any time soon. ullhair:




I've felt like I should stack more jade to stay protected, which is why the Big Jade was added on the right yesterday. lol There is something helpfully comforting in the weight of jade and the "hugs" on the arms.


Here is my current "wish" bangle.... If it were about 90% off, I'd consider it for real. haha


----------



## Jade4Me

Thank you Kitty S. and fanofjadeite for your comments on Lacey. In fact after I posted about her, that same evening I dug her up and actually stacked her with a dark nephrite bangle. The buffer is a bracelet made of silicone beads. I dislike the sound of jade hitting metal, too, so any buffer I use to stack would have to be a softer giving material.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Looking for some advice, ladies. How much of a difference is a couple mm bigger? I usually wear 53-54mm; the current bangle I usually wear is 52.8 and I'm  comfortable with where it falls. UJ has some bangles with vibrant purple spots that are $1.6-$2k because they are jadeite albite (would otherwise be much more $$) but supposedly doesn't affect the strength of the structure. However she only has 56-57mm. How much of a difference does it make? I don't have any larger ones to try on and see. Thanks!


----------



## Jade4Me

crosso said:


> Any design ideas welcome! I also have some little red coral beads and some pink quartz beads . . .
> What do you all think would look good?  I think it will have to be fairly long because of the size of the pi. Here is a pic showing size as compared to my other pi pendants.


Red coral beads would look striking with the barrel beads and the pi! You could add gold spacer beads to accent the red coral and black/grey jade. Are the holes in the barrel beads fairly large? Do you like the look of Chinese knotting cord knotted in between beads like I see in some sellers' jade bead necklaces? Or you could knot with leather cord in between the barrels, too.


----------



## Junkenpo

*NYC Princess* said:


> Looking for some advice, ladies. How much of a difference is a couple mm bigger? I usually wear 53-54mm; the current bangle I usually wear is 52.8 and I'm  comfortable with where it falls. UJ has some bangles with vibrant purple spots that are $1.6-$2k because they are jadeite albite (would otherwise be much more $$) but supposedly doesn't affect the strength of the structure. However she only has 56-57mm. How much of a difference does it make? I don't have any larger ones to try on and see. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3133411



Really pretty bright lavender spots! 

For me, comfort-wise it makes a difference.  1-2mm is not so bad, it only lands a little bit higher and still doesn't feel like it is going to fall off... 3-4mm, though... it starts feeling "big" and I don't wear it as often in rotation.   UJ is good about returns though.... maybe try the smallest she has and wear it around the house for the day?


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Junkenpo said:


> Really pretty bright lavender spots!
> 
> 
> 
> For me, comfort-wise it makes a difference.  1-2mm is not so bad, it only lands a little bit higher and still doesn't feel like it is going to fall off... 3-4mm, though... it starts feeling "big" and I don't wear it as often in rotation.   UJ is good about returns though.... maybe try the smallest she has and wear it around the house for the day?




That's a good idea, thanks JKP! [emoji4]


----------



## Jade4Me

*NYC Princess* said:


> Looking for some advice, ladies. How much of a difference is a couple mm bigger? I usually wear 53-54mm; the current bangle I usually wear is 52.8 and I'm  comfortable with where it falls. UJ has some bangles with vibrant purple spots that are $1.6-$2k because they are jadeite albite (would otherwise be much more $$) but supposedly doesn't affect the strength of the structure. However she only has 56-57mm. How much of a difference does it make? I don't have any larger ones to try on and see. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3133411


Do you need soap & water for 53-54? If no, then 56-57 may feel huge. But I agree with JKP to give it a try since they are good about returns.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Jade4Me said:


> Do you need soap & water for 53-54? If no, then 56-57 may feel huge. But I agree with JKP to give it a try since they are good about returns.




No I can take it off without. That's what I'm afraid of. UJ doesn't really negotiate on her prices either right?


----------



## Jade4Me

cdtracing said:


> Ladies, I have been away for a while.  I've been kept very busy with helping my youngest son buy a house & get moved in.  Also, painting/renovating his old bedroom & getting new furniture in it for company that came for Labor Day week.
> 
> I've looked at all your jade pics & must say you all have some really lovely Jade pieces!  I haven't bought anything new lately but I'm still shopping for something that strikes my fancy. LOL


Happy jade shopping!


----------



## drtjeckleberg

Hi, I don't know much about jade but I saw that Tiffany's has two small jade pendants. Do either of these seem like a good value or are they super overpriced? (I don't know the size of the pendant but I don't think it is more than half a centimeter wide)
I don't know how to tell jade quality. Is the green jade super good quality and that is why it is so much more than than the black jade (aside from the sterling silver vs. 18k gold because the price difference in the metal chains is like $200 so they're basically charging an extra 300 for the green stone)? it's really hard to find simple delicate jade designer jewelry so I don't really have much to compare to pricewise. I didn't find much info/opinions on here about Tiffany jade besides someone who got a black tiffany bean necklace.

black jade: 
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...4921+14&search=0&origin=browse&searchkeyword=

green jade:
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...4+3&search=1&origin=search&searchkeyword=jade


----------



## Junkenpo

drtjeckleberg said:


> Hi, I don't know much about jade but I saw that Tiffany's has two small jade pendants. Do either of these seem like a good value or are they super overpriced? (I don't know the size of the pendant but I don't think it is more than half a centimeter wide)
> I don't know how to tell jade quality. Is the green jade super good quality and that is why it is so much more than than the black jade (aside from the sterling silver vs. 18k gold because the price difference in the metal chains is like $200 so they're basically charging an extra 300 for the green stone)? it's really hard to find simple delicate jade designer jewelry so I don't really have much to compare to pricewise. I didn't find much info/opinions on here about Tiffany jade besides someone who got a black tiffany bean necklace.
> 
> black jade:
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...4921+14&search=0&origin=browse&searchkeyword=
> 
> green jade:
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...4+3&search=1&origin=search&searchkeyword=jade



Like any name brand designer, you know you are getting a quality piece, but that you are also paying more for the name than for the materials.  That said, I did enquire once about whether their jade has been treated, and I was informed that they only do "traditional" treatment, like waxing and that the jade is nephrite, not jadeite. 


I think they are very lovely pieces and consistent with Tiffany quality.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Junkenpo said:


> Really pretty bright lavender spots!
> 
> 
> 
> For me, comfort-wise it makes a difference.  1-2mm is not so bad, it only lands a little bit higher and still doesn't feel like it is going to fall off... 3-4mm, though... it starts feeling "big" and I don't wear it as often in rotation.   UJ is good about returns though.... maybe try the smallest she has and wear it around the house for the day?







Jade4Me said:


> Do you need soap & water for 53-54? If no, then 56-57 may feel huge. But I agree with JKP to give it a try since they are good about returns.




UJ also has a 50.5 one but I think that one might not fit. 52.8 goes on without soap but 50.5 sounds a lot smaller.


----------



## Junkenpo

*NYC Princess* said:


> UJ also has a 50.5 one but I think that one might not fit. 52.8 goes on without soap but 50.5 sounds a lot smaller.



Here's some throw back pics... 

My Cat is 50.5... here she is compared to Granny Smith, who I think is around 55-56. 








And here she is with PL, who is 51. 







I can wiggle Cat off without soap/water a lot easier than PL... I usually wait til I'm in the shower to remove PL, or reach for lotion. I think it goes back to shape... princess vs. D, and flexibility.  Smoke is 52ish, and I could wiggle SuperGreen (51.5) on and off on the right, too... but I will not try any smaller than that on my right hand.


----------



## Jade4Me

*NYC Princess* said:


> UJ also has a 50.5 one but I think that one might not fit. 52.8 goes on without soap but 50.5 sounds a lot smaller.


It also depends on how flexible your hand is. 50.5mm may be fine if your hand is flexible enough. I can't say if my hand is very flexible or not with no comparison points, but here are some pics of size 51mm (hinged), 53mm, 57mm, and 59mm, so you can see how they fall when I hang my arm and hand down relaxed. My no soap size is 56mm and 53mm is the smallest soap & water size I dare go unless I want a forever bangle. I'd love to be able to get on a 50-51mm - my hinged 51mm is a great fit around my wrist, but my larger hand gets in the way!    The 59mm is too big for my personal taste, but I bought it as a gift for someone anyway so it won't be hard for me to part with it.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> UJ also has a 50.5 one but I think that one might not fit. 52.8 goes on without soap but 50.5 sounds a lot smaller.



NYC Princess if the seller accepts returns I would choose the 50.5. Your 52.8 goes on you without soap right so I think you probably can do 50.5 with soap and water. If it is a bangle you would wear for weeks or more at a time then choose a smaller fit. It looks better and is more comfy. Again only if the seller accepts returns. 
Good luck and let us know if you end up ordering one. They are beautiful - gret colour and shine.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4me, Trekkie, Molly, Junkenpo and sorry if I missed anyone but just wanted I say I'm enjoying all your pics and catching up while
having my morning coffee. What a wonderful way to start the day. Hope everyone is having a fabulous weekend! &#128526;


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Junkenpo said:


> Here's some throw back pics...
> 
> My Cat is 50.5... here she is compared to Granny Smith, who I think is around 55-56.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here she is with PL, who is 51.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can wiggle Cat off without soap/water a lot easier than PL... I usually wait til I'm in the shower to remove PL, or reach for lotion. I think it goes back to shape... princess vs. D, and flexibility.  Smoke is 52ish, and I could wiggle SuperGreen (51.5) on and off on the right, too... but I will not try any smaller than that on my right hand.




Thanks JKP for the photos! It doesn't "look" that much of a difference for the bangles stacked on top of each other despite 5mm or so (surprisingly!). How do you feel with them?


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Jade4Me said:


> It also depends on how flexible your hand is. 50.5mm may be fine if your hand is flexible enough. I can't say if my hand is very flexible or not with no comparison points, but here are some pics of size 51mm (hinged), 53mm, 57mm, and 59mm, so you can see how they fall when I hang my arm and hand down relaxed. My no soap size is 56mm and 53mm is the smallest soap & water size I dare go unless I want a forever bangle. I'd love to be able to get on a 50-51mm - my hinged 51mm is a great fit around my wrist, but my larger hand gets in the way!    The 59mm is too big for my personal taste, but I bought it as a gift for someone anyway so it won't be hard for me to part with it.




Thank you for all your photos! I do like the snugger fit, we shall see. My mom had a beautiful glassy one that she cannot wear anymore and I cannot fit either. I think it is 50mm but I didn't have my caliper then.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> NYC Princess if the seller accepts returns I would choose the 50.5. Your 52.8 goes on you without soap right so I think you probably can do 50.5 with soap and water. If it is a bangle you would wear for weeks or more at a time then choose a smaller fit. It looks better and is more comfy. Again only if the seller accepts returns.
> 
> Good luck and let us know if you end up ordering one. They are beautiful - gret colour and shine.




I just asked her. I think she does do returns. She also has a lovely one that is 50.8 that is a more even lavender but I don't know if it is as visible in real life. I've been hunting for a good lavender for so long! Part of me just wants to wait until I can go to Asia next year and pick in person. I will have to ask for store recommendations from you ladies!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> I just asked her. I think she does do returns. She also has a lovely one that is 50.8 that is a more even lavender but I don't know if it is as visible in real life. I've been hunting for a good lavender for so long! Part of me just wants to wait until I can go to Asia next year and pick in person. I will have to ask for store recommendations from you ladies!



I would get it the  50.8 and if it fits
And you love it then it's meant to be. If not then wait for Asia


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> I would get it the  50.8 and if it fits
> 
> And you love it then it's meant to be. If not then wait for Asia




True but the 50.8 one isn't the one with the vivid purple spots. Do you girls feel that it is rare?


----------



## crosso

Solana in the morning sun -


----------



## Kitty S.

*NYC Princess* said:


> Thank you for all your photos! I do like the snugger fit, we shall see. My mom had a beautiful glassy one that she cannot wear anymore and I cannot fit either. I think it is 50mm but I didn't have my caliper then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134014




This is so beautiful! Love the glassy ones[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> True but the 50.8 one isn't the one with the vivid purple spots. Do you girls feel that it is rare?



Oh what does the 50.8 bangle look like? A beautiful lavender is hard to find. Personally I like all colours. Shine and translucence and just a good feeling about a bangle is what gets me.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Solana in the morning sun -



How pretty Crosso! Looks nice with that delicate gold bracelet


----------



## Junkenpo

*NYC Princess* said:


> Thank you for all your photos! I do like the snugger fit, we shall see. My mom had a beautiful glassy one that she cannot wear anymore and I cannot fit either. I think it is 50mm but I didn't have my caliper then.




So pretty! That's the kind you start wearing when young and never take off, so you have a wrist fit but would not be able to remove at all!  I knew a teen girl a few years back who wore an oval shape like that. It fit her like a Love bracelet.    She says her folks got it for her when she was in elementary and she just never took it off. She was petite, so didn't worry about out-growing her bangle. 



crosso said:


> Solana in the morning sun -


  What a great photo!  I love that kiss of yellow. 



*NYC Princess* said:


> Thanks JKP for the photos! It doesn't "look" that much of a difference for the bangles stacked on top of each other despite 5mm or so (surprisingly!). How do you feel with them?



It is a very different feel wearing Cat or PL compared to Granny Smith. There is a definite "big" feeling. Smaller bangles will stop at the wrist when hanging down at the sides, bigger bangles go closer to the thumb knuckle as Jade4me's pictures show. 

More throw back pics... 

Granny Smith, First Princess, Lippy, Smoke, Baby Princess, Cat, and PL.  







Height and thickness of the bangle make a difference, too.


----------



## Junkenpo

Oh, and wanted to add. ... with UJ definitely ask for pics of the bangles in all lighting conditions, if the listing doesn't provide it, I was considering this bangle.  So I asked for more photos and this  is what it looks like under natural light.  Still absolutely gorgeous, but not quite the same milky pale green in the listing photos. She's super responsive and very easy to work with.  Half my collection are UJ bangles. lol


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> Oh what does the 50.8 bangle look like? A beautiful lavender is hard to find. Personally I like all colours. Shine and translucence and just a good feeling about a bangle is what gets me.




I know, I've looked for a long time. Almost had a friend pick me up one in Singapore from a store I was emailing with but I wasn't quite ready to spend $4k on photos and not be able to return it. I bought a light bluish lavender last year from Jojo and it was even more expensive, and hasn't quenched my longing for a pink purple. My ideal would be all lavender with a good texture.

Here is the 50.8


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Kitty S. said:


> This is so beautiful! Love the glassy ones[emoji173]&#65039;







Junkenpo said:


> So pretty! That's the kind you start wearing when young and never take off, so you have a wrist fit but would not be able to remove at all!  I knew a teen girl a few years back who wore an oval shape like that. It fit her like a Love bracelet.    She says her folks got it for her when she was in elementary and she just never took it off. She was petite, so didn't worry about out-growing her bangle.
> 
> 
> 
> What a great photo!  I love that kiss of yellow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a very different feel wearing Cat or PL compared to Granny Smith. There is a definite "big" feeling. Smaller bangles will stop at the wrist when hanging down at the sides, bigger bangles go closer to the thumb knuckle as Jade4me's pictures show.
> 
> 
> 
> More throw back pics...
> 
> 
> 
> Granny Smith, First Princess, Lippy, Smoke, Baby Princess, Cat, and PL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Height and thickness of the bangle make a difference, too.




Thanks! Too bad neither of us can wear it. Maybe my baby daughter will be interested when she's a young woman. 

Wow JKP! So can she take it off anymore? I don't change my bangles much (wear for months at a time so prefer a few good quality ones) but the idea of not being able to take it off makes me nervous.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Junkenpo said:


> Oh, and wanted to add. ... with UJ definitely ask for pics of the bangles in all lighting conditions, if the listing doesn't provide it, I was considering this bangle.  So I asked for more photos and this  is what it looks like under natural light.  Still absolutely gorgeous, but not quite the same milky pale green in the listing photos. She's super responsive and very easy to work with.  Half my collection are UJ bangles. lol




Yes thank you. Lighting definitely makes a big difference. Now that you reminded me, I had bought a 55 princess from Jojo a long time ago and returned it bc it felt ridiculously large. But I think I read somewhere here that princesses fit looser? The 52.8 I'm currently wearing is a fat princess, so I think 50.5 might not be doable. UJ says the 50.8 more even lavender looks more optimal in photos than in real life, and is very wide and fits more like a 50.

Sigh.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> So pretty! That's the kind you start wearing when young and never take off, so you have a wrist fit but would not be able to remove at all!  I knew a teen girl a few years back who wore an oval shape like that. It fit her like a Love bracelet.    She says her folks got it for her when she was in elementary and she just never took it off. She was petite, so didn't worry about out-growing her bangle.
> 
> What a great photo!  I love that kiss of yellow.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a very different feel wearing Cat or PL compared to Granny Smith. There is a definite "big" feeling. Smaller bangles will stop at the wrist when hanging down at the sides, bigger bangles go closer to the thumb knuckle as Jade4me's pictures show.
> 
> More throw back pics...
> 
> Granny Smith, First Princess, Lippy, Smoke, Baby Princess, Cat, and PL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Height and thickness of the bangle make a difference, too.



You're right the height makes a difference. The bangles with more height or more of a dome look larger than the flatter bangles. I find princesses tend to look less snug than the d shape bangles even if they are the same size.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> I know, I've looked for a long time. Almost had a friend pick me up one in Singapore from a store I was emailing with but I wasn't quite ready to spend $4k on photos and not be able to return it. I bought a light bluish lavender last year from Jojo and it was even more expensive, and hasn't quenched my longing for a pink purple. My ideal would be all lavender with a good texture.
> 
> Here is the 50.8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134242
> View attachment 3134243
> View attachment 3134246
> View attachment 3134248



I totally know how you feel about wanting a pink lavender.  I have a bluish lavender which I like but didn't satisfy my wanting a pink one. I recently did get a pink lavender with some patches of pale green but it is not shiny or translucent enough. There is a gorgeous pink purple d shape bangle at a store I went to recently that is selling for $2000.00. Problem is it is a size 47 I think and the sales lady insists I can get it on. Um yeah if I don't mind losing a thumb lol! It would literally be a forever bangle and the thought of not being able to take a piece of jewelly off does not appeal to me. 
I do want to say the bangle in these pics look very nice NYC Princess.  I actually like it more than the ones with a purple patch. This one is softer looking and more pink


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> I totally know how you feel about wanting a pink lavender.  I have a bluish lavender which I like but didn't satisfy my wanting a pink one. I recently did get a pink lavender with some patches of pale green but it is not shiny or translucent enough. There is a gorgeous pink purple d shape bangle at a store I went to recently that is selling for $2000.00. Problem is it is a size 47 I think and the sales lady insists I can get it on. Um yeah if I don't mind losing a thumb lol! It would literally be a forever bangle and the thought of not being able to take a piece of jewelly off does not appeal to me.
> 
> I do want to say the bangle in these pics look very nice NYC Princess.  I actually like it more than the ones with a purple patch. This one is softer looking and more pink




47!! Where are you located, jademommy? Unfortunately I think this soft pink purple one won't fit me. Would you please let me know if you see a really nice pink purple in the 53-54 range? I value color and fine texture more than translucency as I know the more translucent, the less color. Would really appreciate it.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> 47!! Where are you located, jademommy? Unfortunately I think this soft pink purple one won't fit me. Would you please let me know if you see a really nice pink purple in the 53-54 range? I value color and fine texture more than translucency as I know the more translucent, the less color. Would really appreciate it.



I'm in Toronto (Markham) Canada so about 8-9 hours drive from
manhattan. I would say NY and Toronto is probably equal in terms of the number of Chinese jewellery stores. I'm only saying this because I remember when I visited Manhattan in 2002 I was impressed by the size of your Chinatown in Manhattan and Queens. I wasn't into jade then so I never went into the stores. We have a Chinatown in Toronto too but I prefer the stores in the suburbs especially Markham. 
53-54 is a popular size here.... Are you looking for a d shape or princess or doesn't matter? More pink purple than blue purple right? I will keep an eye out for you


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> I'm in Toronto (Markham) Canada so about 8-9 hours drive from
> 
> manhattan. I would say NY and Toronto is probably equal in terms of the number of Chinese jewellery stores. I'm only saying this because I remember when I visited Manhattan in 2002 I was impressed by the size of your Chinatown in Manhattan and Queens. I wasn't into jade then so I never went into the stores. We have a Chinatown in Toronto too but I prefer the stores in the suburbs especially Markham.
> 
> 53-54 is a popular size here.... Are you looking for a d shape or princess or doesn't matter? More pink purple than blue purple right? I will keep an eye out for you




There are a lot of jewelry stores but I don't really see jade much. Primarily diamonds and gold.

Really appreciate it! Prefer D to princess but I have a princess now.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

My lavenders. The princess has better colour. The d shape has better translucence.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> There are a lot of jewelry stores but I don't really see jade much. Primarily diamonds and gold.
> 
> Really appreciate it! Prefer D to princess but I have a princess now.



Okay will keep you in mind 
There is quite a bit of jadeite in Toronto and Markham but not nephrite. 
Which of my two lavenders above do you prefer by the way?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Another pic. My d shape is too flat. I would like a pink one that has a higher dome. Either that or a white and yellow princess and of course greens are always nice too
Too many gorgeous jade bangles...


----------



## Junkenpo

*NYC Princess* said:


> Yes thank you. Lighting definitely makes a big difference. Now that you reminded me, I had bought a 55 princess from Jojo a long time ago and returned it bc it felt ridiculously large. But I think I read somewhere here that princesses fit looser? The 52.8 I'm currently wearing is a fat princess, so I think 50.5 might not be doable. UJ says the 50.8 more even lavender looks more optimal in photos than in real life, and is very wide and fits more like a 50.
> 
> Sigh.





2boys_jademommy said:


> You're right the height makes a difference. The bangles with more height or more of a dome look larger than the flatter bangles. I find princesses tend to look less snug than the d shape bangles even if they are the same size.




I love this nuanced discussion of bangle fit! You ladies are awesome.  There is no one I can talk to here about all the interesting things about jade. 

NYCP, have you ever thought about having a lapidary shave out  some of the inner side & repolish your mother's bangle to widen it?  I think it could be done if the inner lip was flattened just a bit, that way it would sit more like a thin D while looking like a princess. 


I find that the princesses I have are easier to slide on and off than the D shapes, unless the D is not as wide. Leaf is easier to get off than PL, even though there is only .5mm diameter difference, because Leaf is only 12mm wide and PL is 16mm wide...and Cat is easier to get off than PL even though PL is technically wider in diameter... in that first pic of all the bangles stacked on my arm, they go from largest to smallest diameter from elbow to wrist... Granny Smith is 55-56, FP is 54.8, Lippy is 53.7, Smoke is 52.2, BP is 51.5, Cat is 50.5, and PL is 51.  

I think it shows pretty well how all the different dimensions affect how much presence a bangle has on the arm.  In the past, I've stacked Cat closer to the elbow because of her height compared to PL.  She looks bigger, even if she's snugger.


----------



## Junkenpo

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3134303
> 
> 
> My lavenders. The princess has better colour. The d shape has better translucence.





2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3134312
> 
> 
> Another pic. My d shape is too flat. I would like a pink one that has a higher dome. Either that or a white and yellow princess and of course greens are always nice too
> Too many gorgeous jade bangles...



Love the pics!  Sooo pretty. I would love a brighter lavender.  PL is such a pale lavender, she looks more grey.  My dream lavender would be like Silver Mom's in Baby Princess size.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Love the pics!  Sooo pretty. I would love a brighter lavender.  PL is such a pale lavender, she looks more grey.  My dream lavender would be like Silver Mom's in Baby Princess size.


 You PL is very pretty. I find a lot of lavenders pull bluish or greyish. 
I'm the opposite in that I find the d shape easier to put on and less painful. Princess bangles hurt but are worth it


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> Okay will keep you in mind
> 
> There is quite a bit of jadeite in Toronto and Markham but not nephrite.
> 
> Which of my two lavenders above do you prefer by the way?




I like the better color one 

This is the one I almost bought from Singapore last year through photos


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Junkenpo said:


> Love the pics!  Sooo pretty. I would love a brighter lavender.  PL is such a pale lavender, she looks more grey.  My dream lavender would be like Silver Mom's in Baby Princess size.




Oh I think Silver Mom bought the purple princess that we looked at together. Somehow that one didn't strike the right chord with me. Sometimes it looked like a vivid orchid purple and other times faded. Also, it was more than I was willing to spend, at $7k. Hopefully she got a better deal though since she is a longtime customer.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Junkenpo said:


> I love this nuanced discussion of bangle fit! You ladies are awesome.  There is no one I can talk to here about all the interesting things about jade.
> 
> 
> 
> NYCP, have you ever thought about having a lapidary shave out  some of the inner side & repolish your mother's bangle to widen it?  I think it could be done if the inner lip was flattened just a bit, that way it would sit more like a thin D while looking like a princess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find that the princesses I have are easier to slide on and off than the D shapes, unless the D is not as wide. Leaf is easier to get off than PL, even though there is only .5mm diameter difference, because Leaf is only 12mm wide and PL is 16mm wide...and Cat is easier to get off than PL even though PL is technically wider in diameter... in that first pic of all the bangles stacked on my arm, they go from largest to smallest diameter from elbow to wrist... Granny Smith is 55-56, FP is 54.8, Lippy is 53.7, Smoke is 52.2, BP is 51.5, Cat is 50.5, and PL is 51.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it shows pretty well how all the different dimensions affect how much presence a bangle has on the arm.  In the past, I've stacked Cat closer to the elbow because of her height compared to PL.  She looks bigger, even if she's snugger.




Actually I did ask silver mom's jewelry Alice that but they thought it was too nice to cut into. Im like but no one fits it lol!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> I like the better color one
> 
> This is the one I almost bought from Singapore last year through photos
> 
> View attachment 3134331




I was guessing you would pick the princess with the better colour. I like my d shape one slightly more

Wow this bangle from Singapore is spectacular! I love the colour, texture / grain, everything. 
Is it still available? Can it be shipped and returned?
What size is it? Maybe you can go to Singapore as well when you go to Hong Kong next year...


----------



## *NYC Princess*

JKP, when you stack, do you put a buffer? I'm afraid of chipping. I wore two whites for a long time and the thinner one was slightly chipped.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> I was guessing you would pick the princess with the better colour. I like my d shape one slightly more
> 
> Wow this bangle from Singapore is spectacular! I love the colour, texture / grain, everything.
> Is it still available? Can it be shipped and returned?
> What size is it? Maybe you can go to Singapore as well when you go to Hong Kong next year...




Yea I want to go to Singapore to do a jade visit!! Im not sure if it's still available. He sent me photos of four last Fall. I want to get something like that. I was so close to getting it but I had just gotten the expensive blue lavender from Jojo and the color still wasn't what I expected. Lavender is SO hard to photograph that I was afraid. I don't recall exactly but I don't think he accepted returns. My friend was going to pick up for me as she was visiting family. They don't typically sell overseas. A local Tpf'er has given me the store info. It was 54mm.

My parents are from HK but we don't have family in Asia. I'd like to visit Taiwan next winter to visit my husband's extended relatives in Taiwan to bring the baby go see them. And then side  trip to Singapore!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> Yea I want to go to Singapore to do a jade visit!! Im not sure if it's still available. He sent me photos of four last Fall. I want to get something like that. I was so close to getting it but I had just gotten the expensive blue lavender from Jojo and the color still wasn't what I expected. Lavender is SO hard to photograph that I was afraid. I don't recall exactly but I don't think he accepted returns. My friend was going to pick up for me as she was visiting family. They don't typically sell overseas. A local Tpf'er has given me the store info. It was 54mm.
> 
> My parents are from HK but we don't have family in Asia. I'd like to visit Taiwan next winter to visit my husband's extended relatives in Taiwan to bring the baby go see them. And then side  trip to Singapore!



Well of it's meant to be it will be there when you visit someday. Lavender is hard to photograph. Assuming the pic is how it looks is this the shade of lavender you are looking for because it is pretty much my dream colour purple
You mind if I ask what the price was?

My parents are from Hong Kong too but we don't have close relatives there anymore. All are in Canada or the States.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> Well of it's meant to be it will be there when you visit someday. Lavender is hard to photograph. Assuming the pic is how it looks is this the shade of lavender you are looking for because it is pretty much my dream colour purple
> 
> You mind if I ask what the price was?
> 
> 
> 
> My parents are from Hong Kong too but we don't have close relatives there anymore. All are in Canada or the States.




It was $4k. Yea dreamy color!


----------



## Junkenpo

*NYC Princess* said:


> Oh I think Silver Mom bought the purple princess that we looked at together. Somehow that one didn't strike the right chord with me. Sometimes it looked like a vivid orchid purple and other times faded. Also, it was more than I was willing to spend, at $7k. Hopefully she got a better deal though since she is a longtime customer.





*NYC Princess* said:


> I like the better color one
> 
> This is the one I almost bought from Singapore last year through photos





*NYC Princess* said:


> Actually I did ask silver mom's jewelry Alice that but they thought it was too nice to cut into. Im like but no one fits it lol!





*NYC Princess* said:


> JKP, when you stack, do you put a buffer? I'm afraid of chipping. I wore two whites for a long time and the thinner one was slightly chipped.



That grain is really nice on the singapore bangle.  I love how soft it makes it look.   

$7K is a lot to spend.. def more than I have now!  At that price, It's really better pass unless one was absolutely in love.  I would have loved to see it in real life. Maybe next year's Oahu trip, assuming DS doesn't get sick and we get stuck in the hotel again the whole time, I can try again... heheh... 

Maybe asking Allan at jadedivers or seeing if he has a recommendation for someone closer to NY could work?  It is a shame to have such a pretty bangle and not be able to wear it!  It's like Iroh with me, I think I could get it once, but would not be able to take off... I am having too much fun swapping bangles out right now.  But it is my intention to wear Iroh as a forever bangle after I retire (far into the future!), and then start gifting out or selling my bangle collection. 

Sometimes I wear a buffer, sometimes I don't.  Depends on how noisy I want to be.  Right now I'm wearing a stretchy key thing.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> It was $4k. Yea dreamy color!



That's a very fair price. $4000.00 Singapore
Dollars is about $3600.00 Canadian. Jade
Pricing is somewhat subjective but I would say a bangle like that would cost a lot more here in Toronto. Not sure about NY prices. 
Do you see younger women in NY wearig jade bangles? It's not too common here but it's catching on. They typically wear light colour d
shape ones.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> That's a very fair price. $4000.00 Singapore
> 
> Dollars is about $3600.00 Canadian. Jade
> 
> Pricing is somewhat subjective but I would say a bangle like that would cost a lot more here in Toronto. Not sure about NY prices.
> 
> Do you see younger women in NY wearig jade bangles? It's not too common here but it's catching on. They typically wear light colour d
> 
> shape ones.




Yea it wasn't a bad price. I was just nervous about it being real to life. I paid $5k for this Jojo one. In real life, it is lighter than the indoor light one. 

Young women here don't really wear jade unless they recently immigrated. 

What's your size?

Like I mentioned, I don't see much jade here in NY. And I'd also be afraid it is treated. There was one very small stand in a jewelry complex that was all jade. They charged $5500 for one that had a tiny bit of purple. This was a year and half to two years ago. It didn't look that nice and I didn't try to bargain.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> Yea it wasn't a bad price. I was just nervous about it being real to life. I paid $5k for this Jojo one. In real life, it is lighter than the indoor light one.
> 
> Young women here don't really wear jade unless they recently immigrated.
> 
> What's your size?
> 
> Like I mentioned, I don't see much jade here in NY. And I'd also be afraid it is treated. There was one very small stand in a jewelry complex that was all jade. They charged $5500 for one that had a tiny bit of purple. This was a year and half to two years ago. It didn't look that nice and I didn't try to bargain.
> 
> View attachment 3134386
> View attachment 3134387


Jojo has some beautiful jade bangles on their site. 
I really like your bangle. It's more blue in indoor lighting. Both looks great but I like the indoor look even more. It's worth the 5k actually that was a big leap of faith to order online
too but you did good! 
Yeah probably the younger ladies I see wearing jade are newer to Canada too but they modern so I'm hoping it sparks a trend.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Oops I forgot to answer question about my bangle size. Mine range from 50-52. I can go to 49 but any smaller than that would be very painful and not worth it.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo I love your carved lavender! It is so feminine.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> Jojo has some beautiful jade bangles on their site.
> I really like your bangle. It's more blue in indoor lighting. Both looks great but I like the indoor look even more. It's worth the 5k actually that was a big leap of faith to order online
> too but you did good!
> Yeah probably the younger ladies I see wearing jade are newer to Canada too but they modern so I'm hoping it sparks a trend.




Oh the Singapore bangle is $4000 usd I'm pretty sure. 

Thanks! Somehow I feel like I overpaid but I don't have a lot of perspective. It was a lot of back and forth for months on different pieces with some being bought locally before I even got to decide. And then strangely they became convinced that I wouldn't tolerate stone flowers as they called it and wouldn't sell me a couple
I liked bc they were afraid I would return it. In the end, I became fatigued in dealing with them. Most of their stock is not listed on the website so they can pick stuff for you and send you photos if they know what you're looking for.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> Oh the Singapore bangle is $4000 usd I'm pretty sure.
> 
> Thanks! Somehow I feel like I overpaid but I don't have a lot of perspective. It was a lot of back and forth for months on different pieces with some being bought locally before I even got to decide. And then strangely they became convinced that I wouldn't tolerate stone flowers as they called it and wouldn't sell me a couple
> I liked bc they were afraid I would return it. In the end, I became fatigued in dealing with them. Most of their stock is not listed on the website so they can pick stuff for you and send you photos if they know what you're looking for.



still a good price for such a beautiful bangle although I would never pay that kid of money wihout seeing it in person. 
Yes I've heard jojo has more stock than they advertise. Good to know they will even send pics
of recommendations. 
Just to let you know as gorgeous as that bangle in Singapore is I think your blue lavender has better texture and translucence


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Junkenpo said:


> That grain is really nice on the singapore bangle.  I love how soft it makes it look.
> 
> 
> 
> $7K is a lot to spend.. def more than I have now!  At that price, It's really better pass unless one was absolutely in love.  I would have loved to see it in real life. Maybe next year's Oahu trip, assuming DS doesn't get sick and we get stuck in the hotel again the whole time, I can try again... heheh...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe asking Allan at jadedivers or seeing if he has a recommendation for someone closer to NY could work?  It is a shame to have such a pretty bangle and not be able to wear it!  It's like Iroh with me, I think I could get it once, but would not be able to take off... I am having too much fun swapping bangles out right now.  But it is my intention to wear Iroh as a forever bangle after I retire (far into the future!), and then start gifting out or selling my bangle collection.
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I wear a buffer, sometimes I don't.  Depends on how noisy I want to be.  Right now I'm wearing a stretchy key thing.




Oh that black carved one is very interesting! The only carved one I have is the white faceted one from Silver mom's jeweler's daughter. Here it is with a grey green one from Jojo.

I think I may have asked Allan in the past, I don't recall. Allan is pretty busy with some personal stuff from what I recall. I've been trying to work with him for a year or so to get a green BC bangle but unsuccessfully so due to issues with the carving. Hasn't been responsive in the last two months.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> still a good price for such a beautiful bangle although I would never pay that kid of money wihout seeing it in person.
> 
> Yes I've heard jojo has more stock than they advertise. Good to know they will even send pics
> 
> of recommendations.
> 
> Just to let you know as gorgeous as that bangle in Singapore is I think your blue lavender has better texture and translucence




Thanks jademommy. I call my blue lavender the Fat Ice Princess ha! 

I actually forgot that I bought 2 lavenders fr Jojo, this one more pink purple but I'm not too fond of the texture and don't wear it much. It's a little lighter in person. Since it's hard to photograph in person, I was afraid the Singapore one would have been like this in texture.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Another pic


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> Thanks jademommy. I call my blue lavender the Fat Ice Princess ha!
> 
> I actually forgot that I bought 2 lavenders fr Jojo, this one more pink purple but I'm not too fond of the texture and don't wear it much. It's a little lighter in person. Since it's hard to photograph in person, I was afraid the Singapore one would have been like this in texture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134510



This one is vey nice too but I do like your fat ice princess more. Also like your blue green bangle. You have a great collection!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> This one is vey nice too but I do like your fat ice princess more. Also like your blue green bangle. You have a great collection!







Thanks! I should wear the others more. Mostly wear the fat blue ice princess and sometimes the faceted white which I call Snowflake. Here is an old pic. The second from top is a grade B before I knew what that was.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> View attachment 3134588
> 
> 
> Thanks! I should wear the others more. Mostly wear the fat blue ice princess and sometimes the faceted white which I call Snowflake. Here is an old pic. The second from top is a grade B before I knew what that was.



Wow! 
I'm sure most of us have a b grade jade piece. My mother in law gave me a bangle that I think is b grade. Oh well it's the thought that counts. 
It's hard to rotate bangles when you have a favourite.
It looks like you have a strong preference for blues and lavenders.


----------



## Christofle

*NYC Princess* said:


> View attachment 3134588
> 
> 
> Thanks! I should wear the others more. Mostly wear the fat blue ice princess and sometimes the faceted white which I call Snowflake. Here is an old pic. The second from top is a grade B before I knew what that was.



That faced jade is absolutely gorgeous!  My favourite in this thread to date.


----------



## Junkenpo

*NYC Princess* said:


> Oh that black carved one is very interesting! The only carved one I have is the white faceted one from Silver mom's jeweler's daughter. Here it is with a grey green one from Jojo.





*NYC Princess* said:


> View attachment 3134511
> 
> Another pic



Jade is so hard to price!  It really comes down to what the seller wants for it against how potential owner values the qualities+eyes+feelings.  

Your faceted bangle is so unique looking.  I like how gradianted the colors of all your bangles are. Your lavenders are nice, but I do like your Fat Ice princess a lot. Buying unseen from Jojo was nerve-wracking, for sure, but I think with her color, grain, and translucency, I don't think you overpaid. 

Black carved was jade karma at work. It's hard to find small bangles, let alone carved ones in darker colors.  Seller had priced it decently for a carved bangle with usually undesirable colors... the quality of the carving is a little amateur, but it is interesting to look at and once the energy "cleared" I really enjoy wearing it.  I don't think I would have considered it at a higher price.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> Wow!
> 
> I'm sure most of us have a b grade jade piece. My mother in law gave me a bangle that I think is b grade. Oh well it's the thought that counts.
> 
> It's hard to rotate bangles when you have a favourite.
> 
> It looks like you have a strong preference for blues and lavenders.




Yes you're right, I do gravitate toward blues, lavenders, and whites


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Christofle said:


> That faced jade is absolutely gorgeous!  My favourite in this thread to date.




Thank you! That is sweet of you to say!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Junkenpo said:


> Jade is so hard to price!  It really comes down to what the seller wants for it against how potential owner values the qualities+eyes+feelings.
> 
> Your faceted bangle is so unique looking.  I like how gradianted the colors of all your bangles are. Your lavenders are nice, but I do like your Fat Ice princess a lot. Buying unseen from Jojo was nerve-wracking, for sure, but I think with her color, grain, and translucency, I don't think you overpaid.
> 
> Black carved was jade karma at work. It's hard to find small bangles, let alone carved ones in darker colors.  Seller had priced it decently for a carved bangle with usually undesirable colors... the quality of the carving is a little amateur, but it is interesting to look at and once the energy "cleared" I really enjoy wearing it.  I don't think I would have considered it at a higher price.




That makes me feel better that you guys think that Fat Ice Princess was aptly priced. Seems like your Smoke is similar in texture and if I call, it was $1k something? Of course, different colors etc. Youre right, it's hard to price jade.

I'm glad you got your black carved Jade. You've gotten a few carved pieces since Iroh!


----------



## Lots love

*NYC Princess* said:


> View attachment 3134588
> 
> 
> Thanks! I should wear the others more. Mostly wear the fat blue ice princess and sometimes the faceted white which I call Snowflake. Here is an old pic. The second from top is a grade B before I knew what that was.




I love your collection me and u both have faceted bangle mine is black diamond love yours thank u for sharing 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 here's mine [emoji178][emoji178] you don't see to many faceted bangle jade we are lucky to have one each I find mine to be too fancy for everyday how about u ?


----------



## Lots love

this better picture of my black diamond [emoji257]


----------



## Prettydino

My package from GeGe designs has arrived! And Grace was so nice to include a little special gift of a smiling Buddha !


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Lots love said:


> I love your collection me and u both have faceted bangle mine is black diamond love yours thank u for sharing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134760
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's mine [emoji178][emoji178] you don't see to many faceted bangle jade we are lucky to have one each I find mine to be too fancy for everyday how about u ?




Yes I do remember there were one or two ladies with black faceted bangles. I think white is more subtle so I do wear mine for a long stretch at times. Do you save yours for special occasions?


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Prettydino said:


> My package from GeGe designs has arrived! And Grace was so nice to include a little special gift of a smiling Buddha !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134792
> View attachment 3134793




Very pretty! Reminds me of koi fish swimming in a pond.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Prettydino said:


> My package from GeGe designs has arrived! And Grace was so nice to include a little special gift of a smiling Buddha !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134792
> View attachment 3134793



Pretty bangle Prettydino! I love the red patches with the mint green. I also like the smaller proportions of it. The red pairs nicely with the yellow gold bead bracelet. You must be so happy with this purchase &#128522;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3134765
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this better picture of my black diamond [emoji257]



Very cool Lots Love! I don't think it would be too too dressy for everyday... The facets are subtle and black goes with anything and everything


----------



## clairejune

Congratulations Prettydino, it's totally stunning! 

Lots love, I think your faceted black goes with every occasion and outfit. Beautiful!


----------



## clairejune

Beautiful bangles ladies! There have been so many posts that I've missed but I so enjoy seeing the jades. 

Crosso, your apple came out perfectly and now it looks complete with the leaf. Very whimsical and the gold brings out the lavender. Great job!


----------



## clairejune

Jade 4me, great pictures!


----------



## clairejune

JKP, beautiful bangles. I love smoke and your Big Jade.


----------



## crosso

Prettydino said:


> My package from GeGe designs has arrived! And Grace was so nice to include a little special gift of a smiling Buddha !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134792
> View attachment 3134793



Beautiful! That's a great pairing with the gold bracelet! &#128077;


----------



## crosso

clairejune said:


> Beautiful bangles ladies! There have been so many posts that I've missed but I so enjoy seeing the jades.
> 
> Crosso, your apple came out perfectly and now it looks complete with the leaf. Very whimsical and the gold brings out the lavender. Great job!



Thanks Claire! I do like it so much better now &#128522;


----------



## crosso

Jade4Me said:


> Red coral beads would look striking with the barrel beads and the pi! You could add gold spacer beads to accent the red coral and black/grey jade. Are the holes in the barrel beads fairly large? Do you like the look of Chinese knotting cord knotted in between beads like I see in some sellers' jade bead necklaces? Or you could knot with leather cord in between the barrels, too.



Thanks so much for your reply,  J4Me! I ordered the red cord to see if I like that look and plan on playing around with red coral, onyx and the gray beads. I had some bali- style thai silver ones on hand and may try those,too. Gold would definitely spice it up and dress it up, but don't have any laying around at the mo and I think I want this one to be more casual and boho looking. Will have to play when I have time . . . And post and impose upon you for your opinion! &#128521;


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

HELLO EVERYONE! !!!
I ve been so busy.... Saturday was my nieces quinceanera so it was a super busy time as my DS was in her court....I feel FREE now...no more practices or anything except my son's football now!!
So I ve had lots more time to browse for Jades and look at all your pics here on Jade Forum 
HAVE A GREAT WEEK!!!!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Prettydino said:


> My package from GeGe designs has arrived! And Grace was so nice to include a little special gift of a smiling Buddha !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134792
> View attachment 3134793



Beautiful!  And how nice!! A smiling Buddha as well! !


----------



## Molly0

Prettydino said:


> My package from GeGe designs has arrived! And Grace was so nice to include a little special gift of a smiling Buddha !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134792
> View attachment 3134793



Gorgeous glow!  Enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## Junkenpo

*NYC Princess* said:


> That makes me feel better that you guys think that Fat Ice Princess was aptly priced. Seems like your Smoke is similar in texture and if I call, it was $1k something? Of course, different colors etc. Youre right, it's hard to price jade.
> 
> I'm glad you got your black carved Jade. You've gotten a few carved pieces since Iroh!



I think the carved pieces are calling me now...each piece of jade is so unique in grain, color, etc... that adding carving on top of that is so much fun for me.  Smoke was $2k+ and sometimes I feel like I overpaid, too.  I guess in the long run, with the cost of jade going up up up, in a few years it'll be a bargain. 



Lots love said:


> I love your collection me and u both have faceted bangle mine is black diamond love yours thank u for sharing here's mine you don't see to many faceted bangle jade we are lucky to have one each I find mine to be too fancy for everyday how about u ?



I really like your black diamond carved, I often wish I could find one in a small size. Your bamboo is nice, too! 



Prettydino said:


> My package from GeGe designs has arrived! And Grace was so nice to include a little special gift of a smiling Buddha !



looks great!  i like your pics better than the seller pics, it looks much more translucent. 



clairejune said:


> JKP, beautiful bangles. I love smoke and your Big Jade.



thanks clairejune!


----------



## Lots love

Junkenpo said:


> I think the carved pieces are calling me now...each piece of jade is so unique in grain, color, etc... that adding carving on top of that is so much fun for me.  Smoke was $2k+ and sometimes I feel like I overpaid, too.  I guess in the long run, with the cost of jade going up up up, in a few years it'll be a bargain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like your black diamond carved, I often wish I could find one in a small size. Your bamboo is nice, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks great!  i like your pics better than the seller pics, it looks much more translucent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks clairejune!




Thank you so much I love yours too[emoji178]I know it's hard finding jade in your size [emoji17]someday you will [emoji6][emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Jade4Me

*NYC Princess* said:


> Thank you for all your photos! I do like the snugger fit, we shall see. My mom had a beautiful glassy one that she cannot wear anymore and I cannot fit either. I think it is 50mm but I didn't have my caliper then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134014


That is so amazing! Maybe have it hinged? I also agree it's a shame to cut into it. But if you can't wear it...


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3134312
> 
> 
> Another pic. My d shape is too flat. I would like a pink one that has a higher dome. Either that or a white and yellow princess and of course greens are always nice too
> Too many gorgeous jade bangles...


Both gorgeous, but I like the princess better. The D-shape looks thin. Is its walls less than 6mm thick?


----------



## Jade4Me

*NYC Princess* said:


> View attachment 3134511
> 
> Another pic


Love love love!


----------



## Jade4Me

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3134765
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this better picture of my black diamond [emoji257]


Very elegant and classy!


----------



## Jade4Me

Prettydino said:


> My package from GeGe designs has arrived! And Grace was so nice to include a little special gift of a smiling Buddha !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134792
> View attachment 3134793


Love it on you! I had been eyeing this one and am so glad it went to a jade sister!


----------



## clairejune

Well ladies...I took another gamble. I bought an absolutely vivid, vintage blue lavender ring.  The setting is a loose, 18k yellow gold one consistent with a 1970's design. It's a 13x17 double cabochon oval. 

Anyway, I'm pretty sure by the look and the fact that there are a few red pin prick spots that it's not B grade. But the question is whether it's dyed. 
I've been reading up on the arsenal of tests done by labs for dying. I had the floresent light, and the high magnification gem microscope, but not the right spectroscope for dye analysis at home. Husband has since aquired one...so I'm going to pop it out of the setting and try these tests. Will let you know how it goes.

If I'm certain that it's not dyed, then off it goes for re polish, and then I'll reset it and scrap the gold. The seller will offer an exchange for the money if I'm not happy with it.

I'm really hoping I found a treasure in this, because it's my dream color , but it will be fun to try this either way. Wish I had vendor pics to share, but she's removed the listing. Post up this story as it unfolds...


----------



## Jade4Me

crosso said:


> Thanks so much for your reply,  J4Me! I ordered the red cord to see if I like that look and plan on playing around with red coral, onyx and the gray beads. I had some bali- style thai silver ones on hand and may try those,too. Gold would definitely spice it up and dress it up, but don't have any laying around at the mo and I think I want this one to be more casual and boho looking. Will have to play when I have time . . . And post and impose upon you for your opinion! &#128521;


Solana looks so soft, delicate, and feminine in the sunshine - lovely!


My belated reveal shows that we're sort of on the same jade karma cosmic path!   While you were figuring out the design for your big dragon ball, I was in the middle of working on my black Guatemalan jadeite ball - around 20mm. At that time it was temporarily wired while I was waiting for something to arrive so I didn't mention it. Only yesterday did I finally finish wire wrapping it. Its texture and polish is just like Maya's, but without any yellow/blue streaks. Meanwhile my black grey jadeite barrel beads have been sitting around for weeks while I'm trying to decide if I want a focal bead with them or not. Then recently you posted your grey black barrel beads! Mine are a mottled black grey like yours, but a little darker. (Sorry for the bad out of focal late evening pic.) I plan to knot them on leather cord similar to how the black freshwater pearls (8-9mm) are knotted. Without a focal it'll be a surfer-style choker necklace. With a focal it'll be longer.


----------



## Jade4Me

clairejune said:


> Well ladies...I took another gamble. I bought an absolutely vivid, vintage blue lavender ring.  The setting is a loose, 18k yellow gold one consistent with a 1970's design. It's a 13x17 double cabochon oval.
> 
> Anyway, I'm pretty sure by the look and the fact that there are a few red pin prick spots that it's not B grade. But the question is whether it's dyed.
> I've been reading up on the arsenal of tests done by labs for dying. I had the floresent light, and the high magnification gem microscope, but not the right spectroscope for dye analysis at home. Husband has since aquired one...so I'm going to pop it out of the setting and try these tests. Will let you know how it goes.
> 
> If I'm certain that it's not dyed, then off it goes for re polish, and then I'll reset it and scrap the gold. The seller will offer an exchange for the money if I'm not happy with it.
> 
> I'm really hoping I found a treasure in this, because it's my dream color , but it will be fun to try this either way. Wish I had vendor pics to share, but she's removed the listing. Post up this story as it unfolds...


Photos please!!! How exciting and good luck with it being untreated!


----------



## clairejune

That's beautiful jade4me! Love how cool and versatile it is!! Great with the beads! 

 I'm going to be on the same path as you and Crosso s too because a few weeks ago,I ordered 2 siberian Jade ball pendants, around 20-24mms, but each is a different type of siberian jade, and a bangle of another kind of siberian from an etsy seller to check out their jade and see if the products are quality.....anyway, got 2 balls coming that I need to fasten into pendants&#128516;. I have no idea what to do, but yours both are inspiring!

As soon as I can get pictures, I'll post! And thanks for the luck wishes! I hope a made a good choice, but mostly the idea of testing seemed fun, so it's going to be interesting regardless.


----------



## crosso

Jade4Me said:


> Solana looks so soft, delicate, and feminine in the sunshine - lovely!
> 
> 
> My belated reveal shows that we're sort of on the same jade karma cosmic path!   While you were figuring out the design for your big dragon ball, I was in the middle of working on my black Guatemalan jadeite ball - around 20mm. At that time it was temporarily wired while I was waiting for something to arrive so I didn't mention it. Only yesterday did I finally finish wire wrapping it. Its texture and polish is just like Maya's, but without any yellow/blue streaks. Meanwhile my black grey jadeite barrel beads have been sitting around for weeks while I'm trying to decide if I want a focal bead with them or not. Then recently you posted your grey black barrel beads! Mine are a mottled black grey like yours, but a little darker. (Sorry for the bad out of focal late evening pic.) I plan to knot them on leather cord similar to how the black freshwater pearls (8-9mm) are knotted. Without a focal it'll be a surfer-style choker necklace. With a focal it'll be longer.



Beautiful, J4Me - the Guatemalan is super shiny and will look perfect with Maya. I really like that bail and your wrap work is so professional looking! 
How funny re the grey barrel beads! Hmmm, did not think about using leather cord. I think I might like that better for mine also to give it more of an earthy vibe. Hope you won't mind if I steal your idea - imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, y'know &#128521;


----------



## crosso

clairejune said:


> Well ladies...I took another gamble. I bought an absolutely vivid, vintage blue lavender ring.  The setting is a loose, 18k yellow gold one consistent with a 1970's design. It's a 13x17 double cabochon oval.
> 
> Anyway, I'm pretty sure by the look and the fact that there are a few red pin prick spots that it's not B grade. But the question is whether it's dyed.
> I've been reading up on the arsenal of tests done by labs for dying. I had the floresent light, and the high magnification gem microscope, but not the right spectroscope for dye analysis at home. Husband has since aquired one...so I'm going to pop it out of the setting and try these tests. Will let you know how it goes.
> 
> If I'm certain that it's not dyed, then off it goes for re polish, and then I'll reset it and scrap the gold. The seller will offer an exchange for the money if I'm not happy with it.
> 
> I'm really hoping I found a treasure in this, because it's my dream color , but it will be fun to try this either way. Wish I had vendor pics to share, but she's removed the listing. Post up this story as it unfolds...



How cool that you can do all that testing yourself! (And empowering! ) I can't wait to see a pic!


----------



## clairejune

Thanks Crosso! It is empowering. I know that the treated jades are getting ever more sophisticated...thankfully, this is an older stone and I hope it will be easier to tell.


----------



## clairejune

And, to be fair, my husband will be doing all of the set up and tell me how it works. Even then, I might not fully understand what I'm looking at. It will take an afternoon to set it up and I hope to learn something about this.


----------



## Jade4Me

Thank you Claire and crosso! I can't wait to see your jade ball pendants, Claire! For a gorgeous high end fine jewelry inspiration, have you seen Silver Mom's EB ball pendant with diamonds? And another Siberian jade bangle?! Very exciting!
For the leather knotting idea, I don't mind at all crosso if you want to try it with your barrel beads. I'm sure I was inspired by someone else's work to try knotting with leather!


----------



## clairejune

Thanks jade4me! These ball pendants were not very much, so I just want something commensurate...something fun! I found this seller and felt that they could perhaps be a great seller since they are at the source. But, they don't have many machine tools...and I'm curious about what they consider quality. So, this truly is a try out thing....
The bangle is in very light green/white Siberian. I hope it goes with the funky green nephrite ball ring which I got from aloha last Fall.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Both gorgeous, but I like the princess better. The D-shape looks thin. Is its walls less than 6mm thick?



I don't know how thick my d shape bangle is but it is quite thin and flat.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

clairejune said:


> Well ladies...I took another gamble. I bought an absolutely vivid, vintage blue lavender ring.  The setting is a loose, 18k yellow gold one consistent with a 1970's design. It's a 13x17 double cabochon oval.
> 
> Anyway, I'm pretty sure by the look and the fact that there are a few red pin prick spots that it's not B grade. But the question is whether it's dyed.
> I've been reading up on the arsenal of tests done by labs for dying. I had the floresent light, and the high magnification gem microscope, but not the right spectroscope for dye analysis at home. Husband has since aquired one...so I'm going to pop it out of the setting and try these tests. Will let you know how it goes.
> 
> If I'm certain that it's not dyed, then off it goes for re polish, and then I'll reset it and scrap the gold. The seller will offer an exchange for the money if I'm not happy with it.
> 
> I'm really hoping I found a treasure in this, because it's my dream color , but it will be fun to try this either way. Wish I had vendor pics to share, but she's removed the listing. Post up this story as it unfolds...



How exciting Claire! I hope it turns out to be natural grade A jadiete with no dyes. Keep us posted


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Solana looks so soft, delicate, and feminine in the sunshine - lovely!
> 
> 
> My belated reveal shows that we're sort of on the same jade karma cosmic path!   While you were figuring out the design for your big dragon ball, I was in the middle of working on my black Guatemalan jadeite ball - around 20mm. At that time it was temporarily wired while I was waiting for something to arrive so I didn't mention it. Only yesterday did I finally finish wire wrapping it. Its texture and polish is just like Maya's, but without any yellow/blue streaks. Meanwhile my black grey jadeite barrel beads have been sitting around for weeks while I'm trying to decide if I want a focal bead with them or not. Then recently you posted your grey black barrel beads! Mine are a mottled black grey like yours, but a little darker. (Sorry for the bad out of focal late evening pic.) I plan to knot them on leather cord similar to how the black freshwater pearls (8-9mm) are knotted. Without a focal it'll be a surfer-style choker necklace. With a focal it'll be longer.



I love the simple design of your bead pendant. It's very modern and the jade is so shiny!


----------



## clairejune

Thanks Jademommy, I hope so too lol! It's my only chance to obtain this color because if it were new,known to be grade A, and it was nicely set, it would be so far out of my reach it's ridiculous.  The seller got it in a lot of rings, and clearly doesn't know much about Jade. One can tell from the gold that it was loved and worn lots. The Jade looks good, and would be a new piece In a reset. But I'm not investing until im sure.

As soon as it arrives, I'll know a little more. It's definitely a gamble. I'll keep you posted for sure. 

Anyway, my husband was so excited about this equipment and brought it in some time ago, &#128516;but needless to say that my response was underwhelming.&#128513; so I guess it's a good thing to try&#128515;. And now I'm very happy to have it!


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> I love the simple design of your bead pendant. It's very modern and the jade is so shiny!


Thank you and I recommend Guatemalan black jadeite if you ever want a solid jet black look. I've read that solid black jadeite (or nearly so) only comes from SA and black jadeite from Burma is actually mottled grey black like mine and crosso's jade barrels.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Thank you and I recommend Guatemalan black jadeite if you ever want a solid jet black look. I've read that solid black jadeite (or nearly so) only comes from SA and black jadeite from Burma is actually mottled grey black like mine and crosso's jade barrels.


 Good to know thank you Jade4Me. I don't own any black jade. I feel like I need a black bangle, a yellow bangle, and maybe even a fu lu shou bangle. Oh and another green and of course lavender bangle&#128521; I want it all.... Unfortunately I can't afford it all nor can I even find it. I wear a fairly small size so to get the price, size AND look I want is difficult. But it's part of the fun!


----------



## clairejune

That's SO true Jademommy, that's part of the fun. If you get everything within a short period...,well then what's left to find? I think Jade 'hunting' is so fun! It's got to be more then half of the fun.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

clairejune said:


> That's SO true Jademommy, that's part of the fun. If you get everything within a short period...,well then what's left to find? I think Jade 'hunting' is so fun! It's got to be more then half of the fun.



I do like the thought of a forever bangle....I do have an everyday bangle - one that I wear most of the time but I still feel the want of getting another. A close friend of mine has a pretty bangle and she has been wearing it for about 8 years now and it's her only bangle and no plans or desire to get anymore. I want that because it makes it so special is truly part of her.


----------



## clairejune

I can immagine it well! I know that specialness is beautiful! I'm sure you will find one that is just so special for and on you
I've admired this kind of dedication in other jewelry on my oldest friend. She wears the same few things that she's been wearing for decades, which makes those pieces truly a part of her.

I so enjoy seeing everyone's styles of wearing and collecting jades...bangles, beads earrings and pendants! 

Personally, i  feel most comfortable with both elements of change and of permanence in jewelry and bangles. I've committed to wearing either the Siberian and or Edwards black as forever bangles..but I change them in position, composition, etc. because there's a dialogue of expression and of feeling. Yet this has to be rooted in deeper messages of dedication, constancy etc...but I love jewelry so much that I will never have finished looking!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

clairejune said:


> I can immagine it well! I know that specialness is beautiful! I'm sure you will find one that is just so special for and on you
> I've admired this kind of dedication in other jewelry on my oldest friend. She wears the same few things that she's been wearing for decades, which makes those pieces truly a part of her.
> 
> I so enjoy seeing everyone's styles of wearing and collecting jades...bangles, beads earrings and pendants!
> 
> Personally, i  feel most comfortable with both elements of change and of permanence in jewelry and bangles. I've committed to wearing either the Siberian and or Edwards black as forever bangles..but I change them in position, composition, etc. because there's a dialogue of expression and of feeling. Yet this has to be rooted in deeper messages of dedication, constancy etc...but I love jewelry so much that I will never have finished looking!



I'm glad you and I'm sure many of the Jadies here can relate. My hubby doesn't get it I have a diamond ring - it's my engagement ring and I love it. I wear it everyday on my ring finger on my left hand. All other rings I rotate on my right hand. I don't feel the need to get another diamond ring. Same with my sapphire ring and my diamond earrings. I could go on about the other pieces of jeweley I have but for some reason with jade I want more.....


----------



## Junkenpo

clairejune said:


> Well ladies...I took another gamble. I bought an absolutely vivid, vintage blue lavender ring.  The setting is a loose, 18k yellow gold one consistent with a 1970's design. It's a 13x17 double cabochon oval.
> 
> Anyway, I'm pretty sure by the look and the fact that there are a few red pin prick spots that it's not B grade. But the question is whether it's dyed.
> I've been reading up on the arsenal of tests done by labs for dying. I had the floresent light, and the high magnification gem microscope, but not the right spectroscope for dye analysis at home. Husband has since aquired one...so I'm going to pop it out of the setting and try these tests. Will let you know how it goes.
> 
> If I'm certain that it's not dyed, then off it goes for re polish, and then I'll reset it and scrap the gold. The seller will offer an exchange for the money if I'm not happy with it.
> 
> I'm really hoping I found a treasure in this, because it's my dream color , but it will be fun to try this either way. Wish I had vendor pics to share, but she's removed the listing. Post up this story as it unfolds...



oooo!  exciting!  I can't wait to hear where this story goes. I've got my fingers crossed for you!  



Jade4Me said:


> My belated reveal shows that we're sort of on the same jade karma cosmic path!   While you were figuring out the design for your big dragon ball, I was in the middle of working on my black Guatemalan jadeite ball - around 20mm. At that time it was temporarily wired while I was waiting for something to arrive so I didn't mention it. Only yesterday did I finally finish wire wrapping it. Its texture and polish is just like Maya's, but without any yellow/blue streaks. Meanwhile my black grey jadeite barrel beads have been sitting around for weeks while I'm trying to decide if I want a focal bead with them or not. Then recently you posted your grey black barrel beads! Mine are a mottled black grey like yours, but a little darker. (Sorry for the bad out of focal late evening pic.) I plan to knot them on leather cord similar to how the black freshwater pearls (8-9mm) are knotted. Without a focal it'll be a surfer-style choker necklace. With a focal it'll be longer.



That black ball is gorgeous!  So lovely!


----------



## Junkenpo

And speaking of loving carved jade... found something else that called to me!

My first SC purchase! 

I saw her post this bangle over the weekend and the small size and different style of carving said "Push that BIN button!"  

She is sooo light! It's very thin, but it does have a chime.  Listing says "no cracks" but it does have visible stone lines.  It doesn't fluoresce under UV, but I've yet to do a SG test. Once I put her on I decided I was too lazy to take her off again and pull out the scale at the moment.

I'm still mulling over names.


----------



## crosso

Junkenpo said:


> And speaking of loving carved jade... found something else that called to me!
> 
> My first SC purchase!
> 
> I saw her post this bangle over the weekend and the small size and different style of carving said "Push that BIN button!"
> 
> She is sooo light! It's very thin, but it does have a chime.  Listing says "no cracks" but it does have visible stone lines.  It doesn't fluoresce under UV, but I've yet to do a SG test. Once I put her on I decided I was too lazy to take her off again and pull out the scale at the moment.
> 
> I'm still mulling over names.



Oooooh, pretty! I almost bought a carved rope one like that from a seller on etsy - old Gumps one, beat up and abraded around the edges, but I still really like this style and have been on the lookout for a similar one since. Good buy!


----------



## Lots love

Jade4Me said:


> Very elegant and classy!




Thank you so much jade4me [emoji6]


----------



## Lots love

my new blue sky bangle jadeite [emoji300]&#65039;[emoji300]&#65039;


	

		
			
		

		
	
 and my new icy yellow monkey pendent [emoji258]


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

2boys_jademommy said:


> Good to know thank you Jade4Me. I don't own any black jade. I feel like I need a black bangle, a yellow bangle, and maybe even a fu lu shou bangle. Oh and another green and of course lavender bangle&#128521; I want it all.... Unfortunately I can't afford it all nor can I even find it. I wear a fairly small size so to get the price, size AND look I want is difficult. But it's part of the fun!



I keep seeing everyone's black jade and now I feel like I need one 
I do have a mottled grey/black jade on its way....hopefully it ll be here soon...I cannot wait!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Junkenpo said:


> And speaking of loving carved jade... found something else that called to me!
> 
> My first SC purchase!
> 
> I saw her post this bangle over the weekend and the small size and different style of carving said "Push that BIN button!"
> 
> She is sooo light! It's very thin, but it does have a chime.  Listing says "no cracks" but it does have visible stone lines.  It doesn't fluoresce under UV, but I've yet to do a SG test. Once I put her on I decided I was too lazy to take her off again and pull out the scale at the moment.
> 
> I'm still mulling over names.
> 
> 
> Ooh!! Junkenpo!!!!
> I love it!! I have yet to buy from SC...
> I love your bangle!!!! It's soo pretty! I haven't stalked SC yet this week...I was for a bit and didn't notice anything new...now I do!!! Ur bangle is so pretty!! I love the carving...it's like a rope!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

clairejune said:


> Well ladies...I took another gamble. I bought an absolutely vivid, vintage blue lavender ring.  The setting is a loose, 18k yellow gold one consistent with a 1970's design. It's a 13x17 double cabochon oval.
> 
> Anyway, I'm pretty sure by the look and the fact that there are a few red pin prick spots that it's not B grade. But the question is whether it's dyed.
> I've been reading up on the arsenal of tests done by labs for dying. I had the floresent light, and the high magnification gem microscope, but not the right spectroscope for dye analysis at home. Husband has since aquired one...so I'm going to pop it out of the setting and try these tests. Will let you know how it goes.
> 
> If I'm certain that it's not dyed, then off it goes for re polish, and then I'll reset it and scrap the gold. The seller will offer an exchange for the money if I'm not happy with it.
> 
> I'm really hoping I found a treasure in this, because it's my dream color , but it will be fun to try this either way. Wish I had vendor pics to share, but she's removed the listing. Post up this story as it unfolds...



Geez clairejune!!!!!
U are an expert!!!! U even have all the equipment!!! You should let me send one of my bangles to you so u can test it and give me ur opinion!!!!!
I want to send 2 of my bangles to the GIA just so they have papers....the 3rd, I just want to be pretty darn sure it is a nephrite. I don't care to get the papers since I didn't spend much for it at all...
Are you in the jeweler business??? YOU ARE SO KNOWLEdgable and always seem to know what's up when it comes to jade and such!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Lots love said:


> my new blue sky bangle jadeite [emoji300]&#65039;[emoji300]&#65039;
> [ and my new icy yellow monkey pendent [emoji258]



Your blue bangle sure is pretty!!!! I am kind of looking for one since it is my favorite color and my middle name-- "blue"
I have one but it is a very light, light blue/aqua color...it has some nice grain...but not nice and dark like yours!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> And speaking of loving carved jade... found something else that called to me!
> 
> My first SC purchase!
> 
> I saw her post this bangle over the weekend and the small size and different style of carving said "Push that BIN button!"
> 
> She is sooo light! It's very thin, but it does have a chime.  Listing says "no cracks" but it does have visible stone lines.  It doesn't fluoresce under UV, but I've yet to do a SG test. Once I put her on I decided I was too lazy to take her off again and pull out the scale at the moment.
> 
> I'm still mulling over names.



Very nice Junkenpo! It's a modern take on a carved bangle. I've never seen one  like that before. You mentioned it's a small size... What bangle size are you?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3136416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new blue sky bangle jadeite [emoji300]&#65039;[emoji300]&#65039;
> View attachment 3136417
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my new icy yellow monkey pendent [emoji258]



I like your purchases specially the blue bangle
Very nice!


----------



## Lots love

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Your blue bangle sure is pretty!!!! I am kind of looking for one since it is my favorite color and my middle name-- "blue"
> 
> I have one but it is a very light, light blue/aqua color...it has some nice grain...but not nice and dark like yours!




Thank you so much I love it it's very cool Jade bangle crazy way changes colors depending on the lights [emoji300]&#65039;[emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> I like your purchases specially the blue bangle
> 
> Very nice!




Thank you so much I love it too it's so sweet looking [emoji300]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## clairejune

JKP, love your new one. It's got so much rhythm in the lines, a very pleasant motion to it. Love that it's delicate with that carving. Almost reminds me of a beautiful sea shell! Like the gorgeous Sunrise (sunset??)?, or the swirls of a turbin shell...forthat matter, the lines remind me of the Rythm of the gentle waves coming to shore, your wrist is like the shore. 

Lots love, congrats on your sky blue. It's very fresh and pretty! And the pendant seems perfect for the Autumn season.

Missloka, I promise you, I am definitely NOT an expert! But I am trying to learn lol! I Was swindled into buying a B grade bangle, which was my first, then I bought another bangle later which was advertised as nephrite but was a jadeite with major issues. I've bought dyed nephrite beads, ( with those, I was suspicious, but just had to check them out for myself), bought a bangle that was suppose to be nephrite and was serpentine, and I sent it back. I've been a sucker enough times but I've learned through those experiences, but not to expert level lol!! And now with this ring, I fully realize I could be wrong in my estimation....sigh. This Jade market is trickery at its worst sometimes, and beauty at its best, which is reason enough to keep pushing right?im sure even those who have been handling Jade for decades still sometimes don't know if a piece is treated or not. Understanding Jade is such a challenge! 

  Regarding finding out if your bangle is nephrite, first test which will tell you lots is the specific gravity test. It's prettyeasy and you only need a kitchen scale and a calculator, some water and a string or wire...if your bangle is serpentine, it will come in below 2.9, which is when the specific gravity for nephrite starts. 
You don't have to worry too much about dye because nephrite is rarely dyed and Is easy to find out by looking for it when held to the light. You would see a very fine mesh like cotton ball textured, skin of color.

Regarding testing, I'm just starting to experiment, and im not sure what I'll be looking at. For dye, it's a good fit, but for testing for polymer in B grade, I don't know if this equipment is fully sufficient. It tests infared but I'm not sure how far into the infared. The short of it is that I'm a total beginner at the spectroscopy. But maybe I'll get better thanks for your kind compliments!

Which bangles were you thinking of sending to the GIA? Is there something about them that you are suspicious of?


----------



## Junkenpo

Thanks for all the compliments on the new-to-me bangle, jadies!  

Lots love, your blue is gorgeous and your monkey looks happily mischievous! I like the icy color. 

2boys_jademommy, I haven't checked against my calipers, but this carved was listed as a 50mm, and that "feels" about right.  PL is a 51mm, and that's about my sweet spot for wider D shapes on the left, so most of my bangles are give or take 1mm in either direction, with the exception of a few larger ones.  On the right, I usually only wear Smoke, which is a 52.2mm  

clairejune, would you ever think about getting certified as a gemmologist?


----------



## clairejune

JKP, I've never thought about it, but sure, I'd consider it when I've got some more time if it's not prohibitively expensive.


----------



## piosavsfan

Wearing my bangles with a different spacer today (came from the same bracelet stack as my other spacer).


----------



## clairejune

Piosavsfan, just beautiful! The colors are so cool and dreamy. It reminds me. Of Elsa's ice queen gown.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

piosavsfan said:


> Wearing my bangles with a different spacer today (came from the same bracelet stack as my other spacer).




Oooh nice! Where did you get the spacer from, if I may ask? Always like the idea of a spacer.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Junkenpo said:


> And speaking of loving carved jade... found something else that called to me!
> 
> 
> 
> My first SC purchase!
> 
> 
> 
> I saw her post this bangle over the weekend and the small size and different style of carving said "Push that BIN button!"
> 
> 
> 
> She is sooo light! It's very thin, but it does have a chime.  Listing says "no cracks" but it does have visible stone lines.  It doesn't fluoresce under UV, but I've yet to do a SG test. Once I put her on I decided I was too lazy to take her off again and pull out the scale at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still mulling over names.




Love the swirls. Reminds me of a children's maypole


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Some additional photos of the lavender albite. She has three 56.6 and one 50.5. Pictured are two of the 56 and the 50. I'm so unsure on size. Feel 56 will be too big and 50 won't fit. Coloring on the 56 also better. 50 at far right.
Most to least expensive left to right


----------



## piosavsfan

clairejune said:


> Piosavsfan, just beautiful! The colors are so cool and dreamy. It reminds me. Of Elsa's ice queen gown.


Thank you! Maybe I will call it my Elsa stack! 



*NYC Princess* said:


> Oooh nice! Where did you get the spacer from, if I may ask? Always like the idea of a spacer.


Spacer is from LOFT. They usually have cute cheap bracelets that you can use as spacers. I buy stuff when they have sales so you can get a bracelet for like $5.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> Thank you! Maybe I will call it my Elsa stack!
> 
> 
> Spacer is from LOFT. They usually have cute cheap bracelets that you can use as spacers. I buy stuff when they have sales so you can get a bracelet for like $5.



I like your stack too The blues for so well together.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> Some additional photos of the lavender albite. She has three 56.6 and one 50.5. Pictured are two of the 56 and the 50. I'm so unsure on size. Feel 56 will be too big and 50 won't fit. Coloring on the 56 also better. 50 at far right.
> Most to least expensive left to right
> 
> View attachment 3136780
> 
> View attachment 3136777
> View attachment 3136778



From the pics the dif in colour quality doesn't see that great to me - does the smaller one have slightly less purple in it? If you are quite certain the small one will not fit then get the bigger one and hopefully it will look okay on you....:
Some people like to wear their bangle larger especially if it is not an everyday bangle.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

NYC Princess I forgot to add that I find d shape bangles more forgiving when you don't have the right size. Princess bangles look ridiculous in my opinion when they are too big but and shape you can get away with a larger range in size. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Lots love

Thank you everyone for your sweet message about my blue sky and my monkey thank u so much to you all


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> NYC Princess I forgot to add that I find d shape bangles more forgiving when you don't have the right size. Princess bangles look ridiculous in my opinion when they are too big but and shape you can get away with a larger range in size. Just my opinion though.







2boys_jademommy said:


> From the pics the dif in colour quality doesn't see that great to me - does the smaller one have slightly less purple in it? If you are quite certain the small one will not fit then get the bigger one and hopefully it will look okay on you....:
> 
> Some people like to wear their bangle larger especially if it is not an everyday bangle.




Thanks! It does seem like the left most one has most purple (and most expensive), and more all around rather than one patch. The very small one has green on the other side which I'm not sure I want. The seller wears 51 herself and took a 56 in this batch. I might try one and can return it (have to pay shipping) if I don't like the fit. Price ranges from $980-$2100. 

That's great feedback on the D vs the princess. I tried a 55 princess before and it felt ridiculously big. I do tend to wear bangles for long periods before switching though.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Jademommy, here are all the photos. The ones with two bangles are both 56. Do you think it's worth $2100 vs $1680?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> Jademommy, here are all the photos. The ones with two bangles are both 56. Do you think it's worth $2100 vs $1680?
> 
> View attachment 3137085
> View attachment 3137086
> View attachment 3137087
> View attachment 3137088
> View attachment 3137089
> View attachment 3137090
> View attachment 3137095
> View attachment 3137102
> View attachment 3137105



Approx $400.00 - I can't say if the difference in colour is worth $400.00 because you can even get a nice bangle for   $400.00  what I will say is that you should pick the one that appeals most to you. If you have a preference then I do think it is worth the difference in price because otherwise you may keep thinking about it later and wishing you got the one you really like. 
 &#128522;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

I looked at the pics again and the more expensive one has more purple in it plus is it my imagination or is it a tad thicker too? Does the seller negotiate? Maybe offer him/her $1800.00 for the more vivid bangle....


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> Approx $400.00 - I can't say if the difference in colour is worth $400.00 because you can even get a nice bangle for   $400.00  what I will say is that you should pick the one that appeals most to you. If you have a preference then I do think it is worth the difference in price because otherwise you may keep thinking about it later and wishing you got the one you really like.
> 
> [emoji4]




Yeah unfortunately my wish list is never ending. Also eyeing an Hermes Apple Watch!!


----------



## Junkenpo

*NYC Princess* said:


> Some additional photos of the lavender albite. She has three 56.6 and one 50.5. Pictured are two of the 56 and the 50. I'm so unsure on size. Feel 56 will be too big and 50 won't fit. Coloring on the 56 also better. 50 at far right.
> Most to least expensive left to right



Swoon!  They all look so great. Lucky for me/my wallet they aren't princess shapes... I do like the all purples better than the small with green.  I agree D shapes are more forgiving when big than princess shapes. The flat inner stays put better.

The H apple watches are so pretty!  love the cuff one.


----------



## Junkenpo

So these have just about the same size inner diameter, but Cat is a 10mm thick and the new one is only 5mm thick... I'm thinking of calling her Bubba. She's sort of shrimpy, Gumps was mentioned soo... shrimp, gump... I used to hostess at Bubba Gump Shrimp Company = Bubba. lol


----------



## Jade4Me

*NYC Princess* said:


> Jademommy, here are all the photos. The ones with two bangles are both 56. Do you think it's worth $2100 vs $1680?
> 
> View attachment 3137085
> View attachment 3137086
> View attachment 3137087
> View attachment 3137088
> View attachment 3137089
> View attachment 3137090
> View attachment 3137095
> View attachment 3137102
> View attachment 3137105


That intense purple is amazing and I believe very rare. My price point is much lower for jade bangles, but I can relate in percentages. For eg $125 vs $100 for the more appealing one. But only you can decide if the $2100 one is worth 25% more than the $1680 one. Go with your gut instinct.


----------



## Jade4Me

Junkenpo said:


> And speaking of loving carved jade... found something else that called to me!
> 
> My first SC purchase!
> 
> I saw her post this bangle over the weekend and the small size and different style of carving said "Push that BIN button!"
> 
> She is sooo light! It's very thin, but it does have a chime.  Listing says "no cracks" but it does have visible stone lines.  It doesn't fluoresce under UV, but I've yet to do a SG test. Once I put her on I decided I was too lazy to take her off again and pull out the scale at the moment.
> 
> I'm still mulling over names.


I love it and it looks great on you! Perfect when you just need a touch of jade on your wrist and the carving design is timeless. Thanks for the comps on my black jadeite ball pendant!


----------



## Jade4Me

piosavsfan said:


> Wearing my bangles with a different spacer today (came from the same bracelet stack as my other spacer).


Great stack and the thread color in your spacer goes perfectly with your bangles!


----------



## Junkenpo

piosavsfan said:


> Wearing my bangles with a different spacer today (came from the same bracelet stack as my other spacer).



Ah! How'd I miss this, that looks great... the colors are very complementary!


----------



## annetok

Today I received my hetian jade bangle, though they sent a much bigger size I don't want to return it since it's so pretty. The seller even gave me a light green one. Posting the pics. First one is the big hetian


----------



## annetok

Here's the two of them. I wonder what stone the green one is? Seller just gave it to me as gift


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> So these have just about the same size inner diameter, but Cat is a 10mm thick and the new one is only 5mm thick... I'm thinking of calling her Bubba. She's sort of shrimpy, Gumps was mentioned soo... shrimp, gump... I used to hostess at Bubba Gump Shrimp Company = Bubba. lol



Bubba is a very cute name 
I first heard of Bubba Shrimp while watching Forest Gump. Love that movie
Cat is gorgeous! They are the same size but Cat looks bigger because of the height / dome. Is Cat a Princess or a tall d?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

annetok said:


> Today I received my hetian jade bangle, though they sent a much bigger size I don't want to return it since it's so pretty. The seller even gave me a light green one. Posting the pics. First one is the big hetian



The hetian bangle looks lovely on you Annetok. While it may be a bit big it doesn't look it to me anyway. You can get away with bigger sizes in and shape &#128521;
Also vey nice of the seller to include a gift. Not sure what type of stone the green one is....


----------



## annetok

2boys_jademommy said:


> The hetian bangle looks lovely on you Annetok. While it may be a bit big it doesn't look it to me anyway. You can get away with bigger sizes in and shape &#128521;
> Also vey nice of the seller to include a gift. Not sure what type of stone the green one is....



Thanks! I'm intrigued to find out what the green one is!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

annetok said:


> Thanks! I'm intrigued to find out what the green one is!!



Yes let us know please  I enjoy learning more about jade and other stones. I still get confused with hetian and nephrite.... Your new bangle is hetian and I am guessing Junkenpos Cat is nephrite and they look different to me in terms of texture and just the shine of it. However I thought hetian jade is nephrite that comes from a particular area in china...
Do much to learn! I love looking at all the pics of everyone's jade &#128522;


----------



## annetok

2boys_jademommy said:


> Yes let us know please  I enjoy learning more about jade and other stones. I still get confused with hetian and nephrite.... Your new bangle is hetian and I am guessing Junkenpos Cat is nephrite and they look different to me in terms of texture and just the shine of it. However I thought hetian jade is nephrite that comes from a particular area in china...
> Do much to learn! I love looking at all the pics of everyone's jade &#128522;



Hetian or Khotan is a town in the Sinkiang region in china. I haven't been there but from what I've read, nephrite from the mountains tumbled down over time and some of them ended up in the rivers. Rushing water removed the impurities from the nephrite, so over time this river jade turned white. This white nephrite is really expensive especially when the quality is mutton fat-like.  candle or wax like white jade is much cheaper.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

*NYC Princess* said:


> Jademommy, here are all the photos. The ones with two bangles are both 56. Do you think it's worth $2100 vs $1680?
> 
> Oh my NYC princess!  Those are all some beauties!!! I'm a sucker for lavender and purps... ahh.... so pretty!!!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

annetok said:


> Here's the two of them. I wonder what stone the green one is? Seller just gave it to me as gift



They are pretty Annetok!!! And I wonder what the green one is? Let us know when u find out!!
Thank you for explaining the difference between Hetian and nephrite....is Hetian always white?? I see too many things labeled as "Hetian"---it sure got my confused. And I thought Hetian was nephrite as well... some lady(not here) told me it ALWAYS was.. because of my unsure-ness, I always strayed away from Hetian bangles, although some were so Beautiful...my ignorance just kept me away from them :-/


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

annetok said:


> Here's the two of them. I wonder what stone the green one is? Seller just gave it to me as gift



I have a question:
Do the Hetian bangles still feel nice and heavy like jadeite??? My nephrite bangles are heavy...but they don't feel as heavy as my jadeites do... 
So sorry annetok---I am still learning when it comes to Hetians and nephrites...


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Jade4Me said:


> That intense purple is amazing and I believe very rare. My price point is much lower for jade bangles, but I can relate in percentages. For eg $125 vs $100 for the more appealing one. But only you can decide if the $2100 one is worth 25% more than the $1680 one. Go with your gut instinct.





2boys_jademommy said:


> I looked at the pics again and the more expensive one has more purple in it plus is it my imagination or is it a tad thicker too? Does the seller negotiate? Maybe offer him/her $1800.00 for the more vivid bangle....





Junkenpo said:


> Swoon!  They all look so great. Lucky for me/my wallet they aren't princess shapes... I do like the all purples better than the small with green.  I agree D shapes are more forgiving when big than princess shapes. The flat inner stays put better.
> 
> The H apple watches are so pretty!  love the cuff one.



I opted to buy it and try it on. It arrives Monday  She gave me a bit of a discount. Hope it fits well!

JKP - I'm eyeing the double tour H apple watch!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> *NYC Princess* said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jademommy, here are all the photos. The ones with two bangles are both 56. Do you think it's worth $2100 vs $1680?
> 
> Oh my NYC princess!  Those are all some beauties!!! I'm a sucker for lavender and purps... ahh.... so pretty!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Lokablue! Will you you guys know when I receive it Mon!
> 
> Purple is my favorite color!
Click to expand...


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Junkenpo said:


> So these have just about the same size inner diameter, but Cat is a 10mm thick and the new one is only 5mm thick... I'm thinking of calling her Bubba. She's sort of shrimpy, Gumps was mentioned soo... shrimp, gump... I used to hostess at Bubba Gump Shrimp Company = Bubba. lol



Ha cute name!

I still love Cat!!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

annetok said:


> Here's the two of them. I wonder what stone the green one is? Seller just gave it to me as gift



So soft and beautiful!


----------



## Molly0

annetok said:


> Here's the two of them. I wonder what stone the green one is? Seller just gave it to me as gift



Truly lovely!  
I wonder if your gift could be aventurine?  Does it have an iridescent quality?


----------



## Jade4Me

annetok said:


> Here's the two of them. I wonder what stone the green one is? Seller just gave it to me as gift


So pretty - congratulations! The green one looks like what they call 'new jade', a type of serpentine.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

annetok said:


> Hetian or Khotan is a town in the Sinkiang region in china. I haven't been there but from what I've read, nephrite from the mountains tumbled down over time and some of them ended up in the rivers. Rushing water removed the impurities from the nephrite, so over time this river jade turned white. This white nephrite is really expensive especially when the quality is mutton fat-like.  candle or wax like white jade is much cheaper.



Thank you for he history - yes I heard mutton jade is very expensive and sought after. It's that really creamy white that. Would love to have a bangle made of that.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> I opted to buy it and try it on. It arrives Monday  She gave me a bit of a discount. Hope it fits well!
> 
> JKP - I'm eyeing the double tour H apple watch!



That's great NYC P I'm glad you went for it! 
Hope it will fit and look as amazing in person as on the pics. Can't wait to see your mod shots


----------



## Jade4Me

*NYC Princess* said:


> I opted to buy it and try it on. It arrives Monday  She gave me a bit of a discount. Hope it fits well!
> 
> JKP - I'm eyeing the double tour H apple watch!


So exciting! Which one did you decide on? Can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> That's great NYC P I'm glad you went for it!
> 
> Hope it will fit and look as amazing in person as on the pics. Can't wait to see your mod shots







Jade4Me said:


> So exciting! Which one did you decide on? Can't wait to hear about it!




Thanks guys! I decided on the $2100 which she reduced to $1950. Have been looking for a good lavender forever so decided on the one with best color.

I opted for express shipping so it should arrive Mon! Fingers crossed!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

I think you made the right choice and getting the one you like best is important. Your only concern right now is the size and it should be ok. Do you think this will be your very day bangle for a while or will ice princess still be the one?


----------



## annetok

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> I have a question:
> Do the Hetian bangles still feel nice and heavy like jadeite??? My nephrite bangles are heavy...but they don't feel as heavy as my jadeites do...
> So sorry annetok---I am still learning when it comes to Hetians and nephrites...



Yes nephrite is also very dense and heavy! When the Hetian is mined from the mountains it is often green, black or brown (iron rich) because water hasn't washed away the minerals yet.  I'm not sure if white nephrite occurs in mountain-mined jade.


----------



## annetok

Molly0 said:


> Truly lovely!
> I wonder if your gift could be aventurine?  Does it have an iridescent quality?



The luster is vitreous with no iridescence. Might be serpentine as Jade4me suggests, but I'm not sure


----------



## clairejune

Annetok, I hope to help answer your question. mountain Jade can be very white and very pricey. In re whiteness, The Jade doesn't get washed to whiteness Because it's already white. Rivers do not wash away minerals. In fact they deposit them, which is why river Jade boulders often have a bright yellow/orange skin. In general, it's easier to stain then to wash away with jades, but nephrite is much more resistant to either then jadeite is, which is why there are very few treatments for nephrite, because they cannot be done well. River Jade is prized for its texture from moisture in the stone. I think this is the key thing, that water refines a fine texture more so. River Jade was mountain jade that crumbled into the rivers. The whiteness was there, but the moisture gets enhanced, and you can get a bright yellow skin. This is why you see extremely expensive white bangles with a touch of yellow, like Luckybunny's 'Sunny', which I would guess is a beautiful example of river jade. One should beware though because in cheaper bangles, sometimes yellow spots are dyed because people associate them with river 'seed' Jade to fetch a higher price. Usually dyed nephrite can be detected when held up to the light.

Congrats on your bangles love the softness. Its my guess that the gift one is serpentine. You can easily do a specific gravity test to be sure.


----------



## clairejune

Some thoughts on nephrite Jade knowledge for those interested in nephrite Jade:
Understanding nephrite is a lot more complex then it seems. The term 'Hetian' refers to a Jade from a specific location. It can vary from white, grey and into green, yellow, brown and sometimes a rust color (usually from rivers). Only a small percent is excellent quality, as with any gem. Many people refer to all nephrite as 'hetian' because it's the most famous name, when in fact, most comes from Korea and BC. It's a marketing strategy, like calling sparkling wine 'champagne' to make it more attractive.
In the best qualities, finely textured Hetian is most valuable, followed by siberian, and then BC, though there are high qualities from all of those locations. And, a high quality BC bangle will be more expensive then a mid/low range Siberian, and so on. It's really case by case judgement that's needed.
 It's hard to tell where a nephrite comes from because BC produces a range of colors and textures, as does Siberia. Generally though, Korean nephrite is a light green with a very slight 'porridge texture which is telling.
In nephrite qualities, there is a big difference in how shiny it can become and this has to do with how tightly it crystalized by the absence of water. This is why the very hard types like those from BC and like the Edwards can carry such a high polish, when other types cannot. Even within a location like Siberia, only some will be ideally crystalized. ( though 'ideal' is subjective, since some prefer a softer shine to a hard shine. Certainly though, tougher is better because of wear.)
If there's enough water present during formation, it will turn to serpentine, which is related, but much softer. 
Texture is a very important quality, with 'moisture' in the stone being held by enough body to anchor it. On eBay, we've seen white , ' hetian' bangles for $20 . They are Bowenite bangles that are too white and too translucent, so they dont embody a sense of either body or moisture.

Over thousands of years, river water  can add that fine texture and moisture, although, this can very rarely also be found to varying degrees in mountain Jade.
As one can see, there are so many variations and subtleties in judging nephrites, and the most beautiful prices have many qualities working together. 
The education that it takes to understand it makes it more of a specialty market in the West, which is why jadefinejewelry offers only some to their online western market, because it takes knowledge to understand it. I still have trouble understanding why some are 5k and others 100k, when they look similar in pics.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Wow thanks Claire ! You have a way of making something very complicated easier to understand  
So many nuances in jade can make thousands of dollars difference in price. 
Still there is an aspect of jade that is very personal and this is why there is a saying that you can't put a price on jade. )something like that)


----------



## clairejune

Awe, I'm happy to do so, especially if I can help answer questions with what I've learned. thanks Jademommy! And you're right, there's the very intimate choice of what each person loves, which makes each thing so special.


...and, hooray for all of the recent nephrite Jade bangles! I truly hope that the ladies enjoy them as much as thier jadeite cousins!

I hope that it's clear that In sharing what I've read about the Jade and the market, I am not sharing my opinion, because my personal Jade preferences are different from those of the mainstream market.


----------



## clairejune

Nyc princess, congrats on your coming bangle. I think you got the best one. I think it's special and unique!


----------



## Junkenpo

such lovely jade and jade-like stones!  claire, I agree that you make jade information really clear.

For those that wondered, Cat is a nephrite. She's a custom request princess Yukon Snow nephrite by Allen Spehar from jadedivers. Her full name is Caterpillar because she's green like one. heh.


----------



## Junkenpo

And!  At about the same time I got Bubba, the seller of the earrings I had been eyeing came down a little bit in price, so I decided to  pull the trigger on them.

Tadaah!

They're vintage clips, and one is a little loose... but youtube is such a resource, I think I can figure out how to tighten them. They are a little smaller than a US quarter and a nice size on the ear, not too big.


----------



## Junkenpo

And check this out!  I'm tempted to save up for one. lol 

http://www.skullis.com/Agate-Carved-Crystal-Skull-Bracelet.html

http://www.skullis.com/Agate-Carved-Crystal-Skull-Bracelet_2.html

http://www.skullis.com/Agate-Carved-Crystal-Skull-Bracelet_3.html


----------



## clairejune

JKP, omg!!!!those earrings are FANTASTIC! What a great pair! You always find the most fab things. Great buy! That agate is very amazing too....,I've got to show this to a friend.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

It does look like serpentine...bcuz long ago I got one of those bangles as a gift too 
But I wore it out one day and it broke... oh well, good while it lasted lol


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

clairejune said:


> Awe, I'm happy to do so, especially if I can help answer questions with what I've learned. thanks Jademommy! And you're right, there's the very intimate choice of what each person loves, which makes each thing so special.
> 
> 
> ...and, hooray for all of the recent nephrite Jade bangles! I truly hope that the ladies enjoy them as much as thier jadeite cousins!
> 
> I hope that it's clear that In sharing what I've read about the Jade and the market, I am not sharing my opinion, because my personal Jade preferences are different from those of the mainstream market.



@clairejune---
Wow....thank you SO MUCH for clearing that up for me. Now I definitely know what's up!!!! I totally understand the whole "hetian" bangles for $20 now..bowenite huh?? Wow... and your analogy of the champagne and sparkling wine was fantastic!!!! Can you post some pics of nephrite that looks similar to Hetians? ?
Lol..I'm sorry..now I definitely want to see pictures of this!!! I saw a few of the ones u mentioned that were some mod Shots from earlier this summer but boy...you are definitely schooling me on this  which is what I wanted. I have a nephrite I am not too sure of because of quality....it's not the same as the other ones I ve got and I don't even have many to begin because I do not know too much about Hetians and nephs...but now I am learning from you for sure!!! Thank u much Clairejune!!!! &#9825;


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Junkenpo said:


> And!  At about the same time I got Bubba, the seller of the earrings I had been eyeing came down a little bit in price, so I decided to  pull the trigger on them.
> 
> Tadaah!
> 
> They're vintage clips, and one is a little loose... but youtube is such a resource, I think I can figure out how to tighten them. They are a little smaller than a US quarter and a nice size on the ear, not too big.
> 
> @Junkenpo--
> Those are way beautiful!!!! And very unique!  I don't think I ve ever seen any like that before!!! I love the setting and style! Boy, am I jelly!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> And!  At about the same time I got Bubba, the seller of the earrings I had been eyeing came down a little bit in price, so I decided to  pull the trigger on them.
> 
> Tadaah!
> 
> They're vintage clips, and one is a little loose... but youtube is such a resource, I think I can figure out how to tighten them. They are a little smaller than a US quarter and a nice size on the ear, not too big.



They are adorable Junkenpo! Vintage but will look modern with jeans and a cool top
And I have to say again that Cat is gorgeous. I have seen some of Allan's bangles from old posts and the Yukon snows have such an intense rich colour.


----------



## clairejune

The other great thing about the yukons is that they hold an extremely high polish, and have a crystalline like clarity in the base green color.  Green nephrite from other areas don't seem to have the same polish, (though they are obviously beautiful in their own right!)

The Yukon snows come from a small mine on an old mans ranch...and from there also comes the egg bright and emerald fleck varieties, which also hold that polish.


----------



## clairejune

Missloka, I'm pleased to be of  help!  I'd be happy to post  pictures of nephrites from different areas, to do a visual of the types from various locations, to the best of my ability.


----------



## Jade4Me

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> I have a question:
> Do the Hetian bangles still feel nice and heavy like jadeite??? My nephrite bangles are heavy...but they don't feel as heavy as my jadeites do...
> So sorry annetok---I am still learning when it comes to Hetians and nephrites...


Nephrite is less dense than jadeite. Since Hetian is nephrite from a certain location, Hetian would also be less dense than jadeite.


----------



## Jade4Me

Thank you Claire for the great insights on nephrite!

JKP, love your new earrings! One of a kind beauties! Are you leaving them as clips or will you convert them to posts? I'm not sure, but can a jeweler remove the clips and solder a post to the original setting?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Hi Jadies what do you think of this bangle
https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/249...p_home_active_11&ga_search_query=jade+bangles

It is a bit bigger than what I normally wear but I like the colour, the thickness of it and price is very reasonable.
I've never ordered from Ultimate Jadeite.


----------



## Junkenpo

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Jadies what do you think of this bangle
> https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/249...p_home_active_11&ga_search_query=jade+bangles
> 
> It is a bit bigger than what I normally wear but I like the colour, the thickness of it and price is very reasonable.
> I've never ordered from Ultimate Jadeite.



Really pretty!  I like the translucency of it, almost blush color in that light.  I think how wide it shows off its coloring nicely, and because of its width, it will feel smaller, even if it a little big.  I bet it feels heavy and cool on the wrist at its size. 

 When I first started collecting bangles, a lot came from UJ. Most are flawed in one way or the other--usually stone lines or an odd spot of color--but it does bring the price down. You can try asking for a small discount, she's really easy to work with and sometimes will lower the price a tiny bit.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Really pretty!  I like the translucency of it, almost blush color in that light.  I think how wide it shows off its coloring nicely, and because of its width, it will feel smaller, even if it a little big.  I bet it feels heavy and cool on the wrist at its size.
> 
> When I first started collecting bangles, a lot came from UJ. Most are flawed in one way or the other--usually stone lines or an odd spot of color--but it does bring the price down. You can try asking for a small discount, she's really easy to work with and sometimes will lower the price a tiny bit.




Thanks for the info Junkenpo! I like the translucence too and the colour intrigues me. Because it is so wide I don't think it will look as big. Besides knowing me I can not part with my everyday skinny princess that my boys got me and so most likely I will wear it on my right hand which is a tad bigger. Hmmmm, thinking about it.........


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Hey Junkenpo when you bought from Ultimate Jadeiete were you dealing with Nandar? Is he or she the owner?


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Jadies what do you think of this bangle
> https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/249...p_home_active_11&ga_search_query=jade+bangles
> 
> It is a bit bigger than what I normally wear but I like the colour, the thickness of it and price is very reasonable.
> I've never ordered from Ultimate Jadeite.


Very pretty colors and nice translucence, and I like the touch of honey brown in it. With its wide width it'll definitely feel like a smaller fit than the same size in a princess or skinny D-shape.


----------



## Jade4Me

I'm not sure why I'm drawn so much to this one, but it's way too small for me anyway...


http://www.ebay.com/itm/48-3mm-Roun...y-Bluish-Green-Ultimate-Jadeite-/221885762173


----------



## Jade4Me

Here's Moon Cake (nephrite)! The sun was very bright - in person she looks a deeper tan with taupe hues.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Very pretty colors and nice translucence, and I like the touch of honey brown in it. With its wide width it'll definitely feel like a smaller fit than the same size in a princess or skinny D-shape.


Yeah I love the colours. Actually now that I think about it the colours are similar to my everyday skinny princess...I must be drawn to the bluish greens and browns / earthy tones.
The thickness will make it not look so big but I'm worried because it is bigger AND it has a higher dome / height that it will look very bulky. What do you think?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> I'm not sure why I'm drawn so much to this one, but it's way too small for me anyway...
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/48-3mm-Roun...y-Bluish-Green-Ultimate-Jadeite-/221885762173



I can see why you are drawn to it....it's lovely! I could probably get it on with soap and water but it would be painful and I don't like that.


----------



## crosso

Jade4Me said:


> Here's Moon Cake (nephrite)! The sun was very bright - in person she looks a deeper tan with taupe hues.



Yummy!!! And such an appropriate name, love it! Congratulations!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Here's Moon Cake (nephrite)! The sun was very bright - in person she looks a deeper tan with taupe hues.



Just in time for the Moon Festival
Is this a new bangle Jade4Me? The colour is very unique. I've never seen one like it before and it looks great against your skin colour.


----------



## Molly0

Jade4Me said:


> Here's Moon Cake (nephrite)! The sun was very bright - in person she looks a deeper tan with taupe hues.



Totally beautiful & unique!  Jade4, do you find yourself craving creme brulee? I would be!


----------



## Lots love

Love my new aqua blue bangle so very cool looking 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
[emoji300]&#65039;[emoji300]&#65039;[emoji300]&#65039;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> Love my new aqua blue bangle so very cool looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138928
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji300]&#65039;[emoji300]&#65039;[emoji300]&#65039;



It is very cool &#128526;


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> They are adorable Junkenpo! Vintage but will look modern with jeans and a cool top
> 
> And I have to say again that Cat is gorgeous. I have seen some of Allan's bangles from old posts and the Yukon snows have such an intense rich colour.




Very interesting! Somehow reminds me of clouds against a troubled sky.

Your skull bangles are also very interesting but I've personally never been into skulls like the McQueen scarves. Very artistically interesting though!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> I think you made the right choice and getting the one you like best is important. Your only concern right now is the size and it should be ok. Do you think this will be your very day bangle for a while or will ice princess still be the one?




I think I will wear this for a while if I like the fit. I don't like to change my jewelry often. That goes for my Love bracelet, tennis bracelet, and two pairs of earrings as well. Only exception is rings which I have to take off as soon as I get home.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

clairejune said:


> Nyc princess, congrats on your coming bangle. I think you got the best one. I think it's special and unique!




Thanks Claire! I value your opinion given your extensive knowledge.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Jadies what do you think of this bangle
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/249...p_home_active_11&ga_search_query=jade+bangles
> 
> 
> 
> It is a bit bigger than what I normally wear but I like the colour, the thickness of it and price is very reasonable.
> 
> I've never ordered from Ultimate Jadeite.




I like the greenish blue spot. I'm not a big fan of brown personally but the translucency is nice!  The lavender I just ordered is from UJ and lots of women here have ordered from Nandar.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Lots love said:


> Love my new aqua blue bangle so very cool looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138928
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji300]&#65039;[emoji300]&#65039;[emoji300]&#65039;




Very soft and cool colors! Where did you buy your new bangle?


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Has anyone ever tried selling jade bangles? Where do you sell them? There are some pieces I don't really wear anymore. They aren't very valuable so I'm not sure it's worth trying frankly. There isn't a big market for it here in NYC it seems. Not sure if maybe eBay is a way to go. The main one I'm thinking of is an oval Yukon I got from Allan. The polish and carving is impeccable but it's a bit darker than I like and therefore hardly worn it.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> I like the greenish blue spot. I'm not a big fan of brown personally but the translucency is nice!  The lavender I just ordered is from UJ and lots of women here have ordered from Nandar.



I'm still thinking about it. The size may be an issue and although they accept returns I really don't like returning things. 
I saw the smaller bangle that you were considering - I like it too but I'm not too fond of the green in it. I don't mind green and lavender together but it really depends on the look. I think the lavender is too vivid to have the forest green. Maybe if it were a pale sage or apple green it will look nicer


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Inspired to wear one of my least worn pieces. This was only $99 from Jojo if I recall. It reminded me of marbles.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Wore my flat d today it's mostly lavender wih a bit of green and grey in it.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> Inspired to wear one of my least worn pieces. This was only $99 from Jojo if I recall. It reminded me of marbles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139004



Love it and it matches your manicure! You should wear it more often. What size is this bangle?


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> Love it and it matches your manicure! You should wear it more often. What size is this bangle?




Thanks! Hmm I don't recall. I want to say 53mm or just under.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3139006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wore my flat d today it's mostly lavender wih a bit of green and grey in it.




Looks very purple here!! Is it this purple in real life? :thumbs up:


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> I'm still thinking about it. The size may be an issue and although they accept returns I really don't like returning things.
> 
> I saw the smaller bangle that you were considering - I like it too but I'm not too fond of the green in it. I don't mind green and lavender together but it really depends on the look. I think the lavender is too vivid to have the forest green. Maybe if it were a pale sage or apple green it will look nicer




I think if you like it and fit it, it might be worth considering to get it and try it on. I think the deeper purple spots are very uncommon at this price point due to the albite combination. She explained that albite is white also, so not noticeable to the eye. The purple is from the jadeite. She may be willing to negotiate as she intended to make 56 for the whole lot but there was one small piece left over which allowed for this small bangle to be carved.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> Looks very purple here!! Is it this purple in real life? :thumbs up:



It does depend on the lighting.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> I think if you like it and fit it, it might be worth considering to get it and try it on. I think the deeper purple spots are very uncommon at this price point due to the albite combination. She explained that albite is white also, so not noticeable to the eye. The purple is from the jadeite. She may be willing to negotiate as she intended to make 56 for the whole lot but there was one small piece left over which allowed for this small bangle to be carved.



I'll add this to my list of bangles I want....
&#128521;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> Looks very purple here!! Is it this purple in real life? :thumbs up:



Oops part of my respond to you got deleted. Lighting makes a big difference but most of the time the bangle looks more bluish grey lavender and not as purple as it does in this pic.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

*NYC Princess* said:


> Inspired to wear one of my least worn pieces. This was only $99 from Jojo if I recall. It reminded me of marbles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139004



I love jades like your 1 bill wonder here!!! And your nails match as well!!! Is that your floor? If it's the floor in your home..wow...drool


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

2boys_jademommy said:


> Ooh, wow...I'm in love!!!!
> I love how it's a flat D shaped... doesn't seem like there are very many...mostly high dome D's..
> And I love the coloring!!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Lots love said:


> Love my new aqua blue bangle so very cool looking
> 3138928[/ATTACH][emoji300]&#65039;[emoji300]&#65039;[emoji300]&#65039;



Reminds me of water..in those pretty islands pictures.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

clairejune said:


> Missloka, I'm pleased to be of  help!  I'd be happy to post  pictures of nephrites from different areas, to do a visual of the types from various locations, to the best of my ability.



Wow..thx clairejune!!
I would be happy to learn more from you


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Ooh, wow...I'm in love!!!!
> I love how it's a flat D shaped... doesn't seem like there are very many...mostly high dome D's..
> And I love the coloring!!!



Thank you Ms Blue! I think my bangle is too thin and flat but you Jadies help me see it differently and appreciate it for what it is. It is a very comfortable bangle to wear.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thank you Ms Blue! I think my bangle is too thin and flat but you Jadies help me see it differently and appreciate it for what it is. It is a very comfortable bangle to wear.



No..not at all!!! I love it because it's thin and flat  
I am in love!!! Appreciate her for me


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> No..not at all!!! I love it because it's thin and flat
> I am in love!!! Appreciate her for me



I will Ms Blue &#128521;


----------



## annetok

clairejune said:


> Annetok, I hope to help answer your question. mountain Jade can be very white and very pricey. In re whiteness, The Jade doesn't get washed to whiteness Because it's already white. Rivers do not wash away minerals. In fact they deposit them, which is why river Jade boulders often have a bright yellow/orange skin. In general, it's easier to stain then to wash away with jades, but nephrite is much more resistant to either then jadeite is, which is why there are very few treatments for nephrite, because they cannot be done well. River Jade is prized for its texture from moisture in the stone. I think this is the key thing, that water refines a fine texture more so. River Jade was mountain jade that crumbled into the rivers. The whiteness was there, but the moisture gets enhanced, and you can get a bright yellow skin. This is why you see extremely expensive white bangles with a touch of yellow, like Luckybunny's 'Sunny', which I would guess is a beautiful example of river jade. One should beware though because in cheaper bangles, sometimes yellow spots are dyed because people associate them with river 'seed' Jade to fetch a higher price. Usually dyed nephrite can be detected when held up to the light.
> 
> Congrats on your bangles love the softness. Its my guess that the gift one is serpentine. You can easily do a specific gravity test to be sure.




Yes some mountain nephrite is white but I've also read in a book that some are not white (could be green from chromium or greyish) and when they tumble down into the river, over hundreds if years they become smooth and white due to the impurities being washed away. What's left is the white tremolite and some red skin from iron deposits on the river beds. Of course I'm no gemologist and I just find it cool, what the stones go through to become what they are.

Mountain nephrite, I read, is "dry" and not as highly valued as river jade even if it's white. Hard to tell the difference though!


----------



## clairejune

Jade4me, congratulations!! She's gorgeous! Just adore those mellow colors!! Perfect name.

Jademommy, your lavender is beautiful on you.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Thank you for the compliment on my lavender bangle Claire &#128522;


----------



## clairejune

Nyc, your jojo blue is very pretty!

Jademommy, I forgot to mention that I think that one from UJ is beautiful. I really like the colors and proportions! Are you going to get it?


----------



## annetok

clairejune said:


> Annetok, Well that's interesting, and I've never heard of it.  Do you remember where you read that? I'd like to read more about it. As I have learned, the color molecules are ions bound to the crystal lattice that water cannot leach out.
> 
> Siberian Jade is mostly mountain Jade and is highly valued, so it can't also then ALL be dry, right?  Also, my husband and i have siberian mountain Jade, and they are moist looking, so I would be careful to trust an author who makes such sweeping generalizations, because as with any gem, there is immense variation in each location. I'm sure that some river Jade has not the greatest texture...it's just too simple to say something so general when we are talking about all jades from all mountains. And, the truth is, we will never fully know the origin of a bangle, unless it's specifically purchased for its location.
> 
> Jade4me, congratulations!! She's gorgeous! Just adore those mellow colors!! Perfect name.
> 
> Jademommy, your lavender is beautiful on you.



Yes exactly, when I saw the white siberian jades here in this forum, I thought, "that doesn't look dry at all!"

In the book I read they differentiate the value of Chinese nephrite by the location where they were mined, seed type being most valued, they are found downstream, farthest from the mountain where jade is "dry." since I can't find the book, I searched for the Chinese characters corresponding to the Hetian nephrite classifications:

Ziliao (&#31869;&#26009; in Chinese): this type of rough jade is found at the riverbed of a river downstream, where there is jade depositing at a mountain/land close to the upstream of the review. Ziliao is usually small in dimension with very smooth surface and is high quality, and is the most expensive rough jade type.

Shanliao (&#23665;&#26009; in Chinese): this type of rough jade is mined directly from a deposit location, so it can be large in dimension, but the quality thus the value is perceptually considered to be lower than the ziliao in China market.

Shanliusui(&#23665;&#27969;&#27700; in Chinese): this type of rough jade is found at the riverbed of a river upstream, where there is jade depositing at a mountain/land close to the river. Shanliusui usually is bigger than ziliao and has somewhat smooth surface.

Sources:

http://issuu.com/fareastgemins/docs/thegemstimesissueonline

http://www.polarjade.ca/valuejade.html


----------



## annetok

Jade4Me said:


> Here's Moon Cake (nephrite)! The sun was very bright - in person she looks a deeper tan with taupe hues.



So smooth and caramel-ly


----------



## clairejune

Annetok, as I understand it, the ion agglomeration process which gives color to the Jade is not reversible. In a river environment, where Jade stones are tumbled, the physical action of polishing by having micro peices knocked off by other stones, takes away the outer layer, where most of the ions are located. The result is that a tumbled Jade will tend to have less color until the mineral ions from water deposit a new coat of minerals, many thousands of years later. Do there are 2 processes at work.


----------



## clairejune

Annetok, thanks for that info, I'll check up on it. I am grateful for new sources ! We've all seen the pretend tiny River nugget bracelets for not very much, and I know these are trying to imitate the very highly valued tiny pebbles which I've seen for thousands.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

clairejune said:


> Nyc, your jojo blue is very pretty!
> 
> Jademommy, I forgot to mention that I think that one from UJ is beautiful. I really like the colors and proportions! Are you going to get it?



Not sure. I will wait a while and see if I still want it. I really do prefer to buy in person so I can see what it looks like in real life and try on for size. The proportions are very different from the bangles I have. The colour
is somewhat similar to my daily bangle. I'm thinking if I wore it on my right wrist it will match. I imagine it wil be more of an fashion piece. Will let you know if I do decide to get it


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

http://m.ebay.ca/itm/321871169293?_mwBanner=1

This one caught my eye too... 
The one I posted earlier has softer earthy colours. This one has an Autumn like earthy feel but is more fiery. I like them both. Not to mention the lavender one that NYC Princess is getting comes in my size too.... Like I said too many gorgeous bangles sigh


----------



## clairejune

Jademommy, the size difference is something I would think about too. I think it could work nicely though!

So, my 2 siberian Jade balls came today from Jade Workspace on Etsy. The bangle is not ready yet...but the seller sent a nice box and an extra gift of a purple pendant made of Charoite (sp?)

The colors are very similar to my siberian bangle, one slightly more olive in the 'sugar' colored part, they are less clean in that one has a stone line, but for the price, they are good. Texture is fine with a few fine spots, and they are moist looking. So far, this seller seems legitimate and fair.  Will post pics when the sun comes up.


----------



## clairejune

Jademommy, I LOVE that second one! I've long wished it were in mysize. The colors and translucence in it are truly beautiful! It's a universe in itself! Wow, I hope it's meany Togo to a lovely home.


----------



## Lots love

I'm in heaven tonight [emoji300]&#65039;blue sky and my aura together look amazing [emoji178]


----------



## Lots love

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Reminds me of water..in those pretty islands pictures.




Thank yes it does [emoji300]&#65039;[emoji8]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

clairejune said:


> Jademommy, the size difference is something I would think about too. I think it could work nicely though!
> 
> So, my 2 siberian Jade balls came today from Jade Workspace on Etsy. The bangle is not ready yet...but the seller sent a nice box and an extra gift of a purple pendant made of Charoite (sp?)
> 
> The colors are very similar to my siberian bangle, one slightly more olive in the 'sugar' colored part, they are less clean in that one has a stone line, but for the price, they are good. Texture is fine with a few fine spots, and they are moist looking. So far, this seller seems legitimate and fair.  Will post pics when the sun comes up.



Sounds like you're happy with your purchase - can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Lots love

*NYC Princess* said:


> Very soft and cool colors! Where did you buy your new bangle?




From private collectors thank u so much [emoji178]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

clairejune said:


> Jademommy, I LOVE that second one! I've long wished it were in mysize. The colors and translucence in it are truly beautiful! It's a universe in itself!



Really?!? You've noticed that one before too? Which one do you prefer - the first one I posted a few pages back or this one and why? I value yours and everyone's opinion here since you all have such great jade pieces &#128521;


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> It is very cool [emoji41]




Thank you [emoji178]so much it's the coolest bangle I've seen [emoji300]&#65039;[emoji7]


----------



## clairejune

Yes, I am happy with them. They are from different types of siberian, but it's hard to see much difference except one is slightly more blue green in color. These will make great gifts!


----------



## clairejune

Jademommy, truly, I've loved the second one for many months! I would choose the second because somehow I think it would be harder to find another like that one..,it's just beautiful and has its own life. The first one is beautiful too...but if it were me, I'd go for the second one because of the color range, distribution and stunning translucence!


----------



## clairejune

I read that yin is the texture in Jade, and yang is color. A colorless ice Jade has a lot of yin and no yang...thinking in those terms, about 'balance', the second bangle has a Fabulous balance of both body and color while remaining translucent. 

The first does also, but the colors are more toned/muted, and gives a restful feel to me, whereas the second pops out in its color. I hope this describes why I adore it.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

clairejune said:


> Jademommy, truly, I've loved the second one for many months! I would choose the second because somehow I think it would be harder to find another like that one..,it's just beautiful and has its own life. The first one is beautiful too...but if it were me, I'd go for the second one because of the color range, dostribution and stunning translucence!



Thank you Claire for your feedback The second one is definitely more unique in colour. It therefore is also more of a "risk" because the colours in real life may not look as alive and fiery. The first one is a softer dreamier bangle and is even thicker so it would really be almost like a cuff style on me. I don't know... 
Oh and to make matters more complicated I've had my eye on a few bangles I've seen in the jewellery stores near me!


----------



## clairejune

Jademommy, that's so tough! Too many beautiful jades!!


----------



## clairejune

Lots love, very pretty&#9786;&#65039;, a lovely bluish color. Looks great with Aura. Congrats!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

clairejune said:


> I read that yin is the texture in Jade, and yang is color. A colorless ice Jade has a lot of yin and no yang...thinking in those terms, about 'balance', the second bangle has a Fabulous balance of both body and color while remaining translucent.
> 
> The first does also, but the colors are more toned/muted, and gives a restful feel to me, whereas the second pops out in its color. I hope this describes why I adore it.



Yes you are describing exactly how I feel! the first one is calm and soothing. Peaceful and gentle. The second one is alive and vibrant in colour and personality. Both are earthy to me and makes me think of nature at it's best.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3139154
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in heaven tonight [emoji300]&#65039;blue sky and my aura together look amazing [emoji178]



They do look lovely together Lots Love! Such beautiful pastel colours.


----------



## clairejune

2boys_jademommy said:


> Yes you are describing exactly how I feel! the first one is calm and soothing. Peaceful and gentle. The second one is alive and vibrant in colour and personality. Both are earthy to me and makes me think of nature at it's best.



Exactly Jademommy, me too! First one is like a foggy day at the beach with sea weed and sand, water, fog and earth. Second one is like trees in the height of summer green, turning Orange in Fall. I do think the width of the first one is amazing.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

clairejune said:


> Exactly Jademommy, me too! First one is like a foggy day at the beach with sea weed and sand, water, fog and earth. Second one is like trees in the height of summer green, turning Orange in Fall. I do think the width of the first one is amazing.



Love your way with words Claire..you would be an amazing seller of jade. Your descriptions alone would make people want to buy 
Thanks again for your feedback and insight &#128522;


----------



## clairejune

Keep us posted Jademommy! It's exciting. Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> They do look lovely together Lots Love! Such beautiful pastel colours.




Thank you so very much [emoji178]


----------



## Lots love

clairejune said:


> Lots love, very pretty[emoji5]&#65039;, a lovely bluish color. Looks great with Aura. Congrats!




Thank you so much [emoji258]


----------



## Junkenpo

*NYC Princess* said:


> Inspired to wear one of my least worn pieces. This was only $99 from Jojo if I recall. It reminded me of marbles.



Really pretty patches. I like the way the color fades in and out. 



2boys_jademommy said:


> Wore my flat d today it's mostly lavender wih a bit of green and grey in it.



I like that shape, very unique! The lavender is pretty and soft. 





Lots love said:


> I'm in heaven tonight [emoji300]&#65039;blue sky and my aura together look amazing [emoji178]



Nice stack!


----------



## Junkenpo

Re: waxy/dry.... i notice that in bright light, my glossy jadeite can look very dry and instead of dry, nephrite Cat looks waxy instead.  I liked reading all the discussion of how coloring and mineral content interact.
.
.
.


It's hard taking pictures of your own ears... lol... 


Here are the new-to-me earrings.  In brighter light, you can see an edging of darker green where the brown bleeds to white. I'll see if I can get a pic tomorrow.


----------



## annetok

clairejune said:


> Annetok, as I understand it, the ion agglomeration process which gives color to the Jade is not reversible. In a river environment, where Jade stones are tumbled, the physical action of polishing by having micro peices knocked off by other stones, takes away the outer layer, where most of the ions are located. The result is that a tumbled Jade will tend to have less color until the mineral ions from water deposit a new coat of minerals, many thousands of years later. Do there are 2 processes at work.



Could be wrong, what I read! Could you link me to some reading materials about this ion agglomeration? It's always good to learn


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

It's hard taking pictures of your own ears... lol... 


Here are the new-to-me earrings.  In brighter light, you can see an edging of darker green where the brown bleeds to white. I'll see if I can get a pic tomorrow. 






[/QUOTE]

They look nice in this lighting too Junkenpo!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Good morning Jadies! I have a general question about sizing... The outer diameter would give an indication as to how tall the bangle is right?  Some bangles look almost like a princess but with just a bit of the inside flattened. 
Also with ovals, if I wear 50-51 in a round, would I get an oval that is the same size. Ovals have two measurements of course since it is not round but would the larger measurement be the same or greater than the measurement for a round? Gosh I hope I'm making sense
I definitely prefer round bangles but just wanted to know about sizing in case


----------



## Junkenpo

2boys_jademommy said:


> Good morning Jadies! I have a general question about sizing... The outer diameter would give an indication as to how tall the bangle is right?  Some bangles look almost like a princess but with just a bit of the inside flattened.
> Also with ovals, if I wear 50-51 in a round, would I get an oval that is the same size. Ovals have two measurements of course since it is not round but would the larger measurement be the same or greater than the measurement for a round? Gosh I hope I'm making sense
> I definitely prefer round bangles but just wanted to know about sizing in case



My understanding is that ovals will fit smaller than a round, because you are losing some of the inner size area.... for example, if you took a cookie, and nibbled on the north-south ends; the west-east measures would be the same, but you still have less cookie.  For this reason, most sellers recommend going up a mm or 2 in the long measurement, to compensate. Again, some of it goes back to how you like bangles to fit (snugger? looser?) and how flexible your hands are. For sure if I were going for an oval, I'd want to be able to try it on before committing to a purchase... when that's not possible (I have to buy online), then a solid return  policy is a must.


----------



## Ixorajade

Hi everyone! Haven't got the time to post much recently but I had been reading!   I couldn't wear smaller bangles on my left wrist for past few mths as I was diagnosed with de quervain's ..just did the steriod injection a few days ago. ..hopefully I can start wearing bangles on my left soon 

But the condition didn't stop my jade purchases! Hee 

Here's a green one that I bought a few mths ago


----------



## Ixorajade

Also recd a parcel from gegedesigns today.  Seems like my online purchases had not been successful so far ... This beautiful white and green bangle was listed as 55mm but when I opened the box and saw it, my heart sank as I knew that the bangle is much smaller than 55mm. Based on my rough estimate it was abt 53mm or less...which is too small for me. 

Grace is ok for returns but my elder gal loves it and the bangle fits it.  So I'll still be keeping it.  Just disappointed that I can't fit the bangle &#128550;


----------



## annetok

Ixorajade said:


> Also recd a parcel from gegedesigns today.  Seems like my online purchases had not been successful so far ... This beautiful white and green bangle was listed as 55mm but when I opened the box and saw it, my heart sank as I knew that the bangle is much smaller than 55mm. Based on my rough estimate it was abt 53mm or less...which is too small for me.
> 
> Grace is ok for returns but my elder gal loves it and the bangle fits it.  So I'll still be keeping it.  Just disappointed that I can't fit the bangle &#128550;




Oh my what a beauty. Still worth it, since it is worn by your daughter. You can enjoy the jade's beauty through her


----------



## Junkenpo

Ixorajade said:


> Hi everyone! Haven't got the time to post much recently but I had been reading!   I couldn't wear smaller bangles on my left wrist for past few mths as I was diagnosed with de quervain's ..just did the steriod injection a few days ago. ..hopefully I can start wearing bangles on my left soon
> 
> But the condition didn't stop my jade purchases! Hee
> 
> Here's a green one that I bought a few mths ago





Ixorajade said:


> Also recd a parcel from gegedesigns today.  Seems like my online purchases had not been successful so far ... This beautiful white and green bangle was listed as 55mm but when I opened the box and saw it, my heart sank as I knew that the bangle is much smaller than 55mm. Based on my rough estimate it was abt 53mm or less...which is too small for me.
> 
> Grace is ok for returns but my elder gal loves it and the bangle fits it.  So I'll still be keeping it.  Just disappointed that I can't fit the bangle &#128550;



Hope your health continues to improve!  

Both bangles are quite lovely!  I'm glad your daughter is enjoying the second bangle.  My DS will put on my bangles (or his) for fun, but never keeps them on for long. In my secret hearts, I hope he marries a nice woman and has girl babies I can pass my jade & jewelry on to, so hopefully will keep on being worn!


----------



## Junkenpo

And, a cute brooch I thought you all would appreciate. I'm worried about the gap between the stone, but I love the green!

https://www.etsy.com/listing/242080...ga_search_query=carved jade&ref=sr_gallery_35


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> My understanding is that ovals will fit smaller than a round, because you are losing some of the inner size area.... for example, if you took a cookie, and nibbled on the north-south ends; the west-east measures would be the same, but you still have less cookie.  For this reason, most sellers recommend going up a mm or 2 in the long measurement, to compensate. Again, some of it goes back to how you like bangles to fit (snugger? looser?) and how flexible your hands are. For sure if I were going for an oval, I'd want to be able to try it on before committing to a purchase... when that's not possible (I have to buy online), then a solid return  policy is a must.


Thanks Junkenpo. I like a snug fit but minimal pain so if I wear a 50-51 round I should look for a 52-53 oval probably. I did see some gorgeous ovals but I do prefer round bangles. I like thy the round bangles spin around more and you you always get a differnt view


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Ixorajade said:


> Hi everyone! Haven't got the time to post much recently but I had been reading!   I couldn't wear smaller bangles on my left wrist for past few mths as I was diagnosed with de quervain's ..just did the steriod injection a few days ago. ..hopefully I can start wearing bangles on my left soon
> 
> But the condition didn't stop my jade purchases! Hee
> 
> Here's a green one that I bought a few mths ago



What a gorgeous creamy shade of minty green! I like it a lot. I also like the other bracelet. That is a jade bead in the middle right? 
Sorry your other bangle didn't fit but at least it fits our daughter and it looks very sweet on her. &#128522;
Also wanted to add that I hope your condition improves


----------



## clairejune

Good morning ladies!  It's my eldest daughter's birthday party today! So much to do, and Im preparing for teenagers to come over.  It's hard to believe that it's been 15 years!

Ixorajade, I can imagine that you are disappointed in not being able to wear such a lovely bangle, but it's wonderful that your eldest loves it!  This way, at least you will always get the pleasure of looking at it.  It was very generous of you to give it to her.

What a beautiful green one!  so, so elegant and soothing to look at.  Sorry to read about the condition, and having to take steroids. Wishing you a smooth transition to feeling good and wearing your bangles again!

JKP, those earrings are truly interesting and stunning.  I just love the double prongs and the size!  I bet one can see them even with your hair down. 

Annetok, it can be so hard to get the information about a subject.  I find myself having to read from many sources over the years. But, here is a little bit more information about what I said, in order to answer your question, along with a book recommendation:
Regarding the question about ion movement into jade being irreversible:
First, you must understand the diffusion process.  You can find this described in any 1st year level text on mineral science. However, the way ions reside in a matrix such as jade amounts to a binding of the ion, hence my use of the word agglomeration.  Basically, Lavoisiers principle favors the retention of the ions within the crystal matrix.  If you were to heat the jade matrix to just below melting, you *might* be able to observe ions leaving the jade and flowing into some surrounding liquid (not water at this temperature.)  Into water, however, this wont happen.  The process would be identical to removing color from a sapphire by running it under water.  It wont happen because the ions are bound to the crystal lattice. 
Abrasion, on the other hand, can easily remove outer layers very rapidly (we cut and polish jade every day.)  So, between the two competing processes, ion movement into the jade, creating a colored skin, and removal of this skin by rock tumbling abrasion, the abrasion will always win out in terms of speed.

Another thing to consider is how the B-jadeite is made.  VERY strong acid solutions are used at boiling temperatures to actually remove the jade itself along the micro channels where the ion coloration preferentially appears.  In other words, the color ONLY departs when the jade itself departs.

As a starting point, you might consider the CRC press book Optical Mineralogy.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Happy Birthday to your daughter Claire! &#127874;
Did you end up getting her pink bangle hinged?


----------



## clairejune

JKP, that brooch is adorable!  

Jademommy, unfortunately, I am clueless when it comes to understanding the sizing of oval bangles.


----------



## Lots love

Junkenpo said:


> Really pretty patches. I like the way the color fades in and out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that shape, very unique! The lavender is pretty and soft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice stack!




Thank u so much [emoji255]


----------



## clairejune

Awe thanks Jademommy!  She didn't get the bangle yet...but in a week or two.  

Here are the jade balls with the purple pendant that they sent.  I placed the turkish lavender jadeite cabochon next to it.  Regarding the ball pendants, I paid 18$ for each, which is not a lot.  I was intrigued because i thought that maybe it's a lot more money in Siberia than it is here, and these sellers are at the source, and perhaps can offer better deals on stuff....but you see that there is a big stone line in the greener one, and in general, they have more marks.  The polish is good, but because of these marks and the stone line, the quality would not be considered first class.  Personally, I don't mind the marks though, and if you don't either, then this seller can be considered.
One shot with the Siberian slice earrings from Allan.  From a distance, the earrings, bangle and pendant all look like they are the same kind of jade. 
Also, the Turkish jade stone is very interesting.  It feels smooth and dense like jadeite.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

$18.00 is a fantastic price - totally worth it they are nice! I like the greyish blue one even more. In the pic are you wearing the whiter ball? 
Your jewellery looks amazing on you Claire - you are gorgeous ( can't see you eyes but still &#128522;$


----------



## clairejune

Thank you Jademommy! I'm wearing the bigger, more bluish/green one ( one side is creme colored) with the stone line. My daughter wanted the other one and not this one. She told me that it' s more fitting because she is smaller then me, and the size is better. How can I argue with that lol?&#128516;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

clairejune said:


> Thank you Jademommy! I'm wearing the bigger, more bluish/green one ( one side is creme colored) with the stone line. My daughter wanted the other one and not this one. She told me that it' s more fitting because she is smaller then me, and the size is better. How can I argue with that lol?&#128516;



She has a good point! So nice to have matching pendants


----------



## clairejune

I was hoping to receive the ring today, to take pictures of, but with my luck with the post, I'm guessing it will come on Monday. Sigh...waiting can be excruciating!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Junkenpo said:


> And, a cute brooch I thought you all would appreciate. I'm worried about the gap between the stone, but I love the green!
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/242080...ga_search_query=carved jade&ref=sr_gallery_35



Lol!! U made me laugh!!! I HOPE THE SAME THING !!! I have 4 boys and no one to pass my purse or bangle collections too...my boys appreciate them?? Pssh!! Yeah right!!!! so I hope I get girl babies out of my boys.. I hope I get one named after me LOL!!! For all the craziness I ve dealt with!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

clairejune said:


> I was hoping to receive the ring today, to take pictures of, but with my luck with the post, I'm guessing it will come on Monday. Sigh...waiting can be excruciating!



Happy birthday to your daughter!!! I have a 15 y.o, a 12yo, 8 yo, and a 7 yo....just 1 teen BUT teenagers are always fun to deal with...especially a few of them at one time!! Good luck with her party


----------



## clairejune

Gosh Missloka, I'm sure you have dealt with A LOT with 4 boys! I've got 4 too, both boys and girls...girls are much more expensive though, at least mine seem to be! I hope you and JKP get beautiful girls in your futures, and I'm sure you will!


----------



## clairejune

Thanks MissLoka! I've got a 15 yo, an almost 14yo, and then 5 and 3. You're right, teens can be fun together.


----------



## aerinha

Early in my jewelry days, I wanted an example of each stone so I bought this jade bib and earring set from an online site.  They were supposedly from a Beverly Hills estate sale and are circa late 1930s to early 40s.  Earrings are screwbacks.  Both necklace and earrings are stamped 18KT.  

The color IRL is best described as moss, it looks darker in pics.


----------



## aerinha

Upclose of what I assume is a Chinese character on earring.  If anyone can read it, I would love to know what it says...


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> I can see why you are drawn to it....it's lovely! I could probably get it on with soap and water but it would be painful and I don't like that.


If I were to ever hinge a bangle on purpose to get the closest fit possible around my wrist, this bangle helped me realize it may be a deep oily blue green princess in a shade not unlike Clair's Deep Ocean D-shape bangle. My hinge design inspiration is the Love bracelet - it'd be a round princess with 2 screw-on ends like a Love bracelet. So it would be semi-permanent, but with the option to unscrew it off when I want to change bangles. Why screw-on hinges? As much as I love my Mother's Dream hinged bangle (because it was my mother's bangle when it was intact), the 'un-sleekness' of the push-down clasp and safety chain makes me only want to wear it for part of a day. I've never seen this done on a jade bangle and I don't even know if a jeweler can make a hinge like this, but something for me to keep in mind if the right princess bangle comes along.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

You mean a screw on bangle thy would look like it it one price but can unscrew.....that would be amazing because you can get a really close fit. I admire hinged bangles and carved bangles on others but personally I prefer just a regular bangle. 
You should definitely ask your jeweller if they can do this for you. That bangle you were lookig is very pretty.


----------



## Jade4Me

crosso said:


> Yummy!!! And such an appropriate name, love it! Congratulations!


Thanks!


2boys_jademommy said:


> Just in time for the Moon Festival
> Is this a new bangle Jade4Me? The colour is very unique. I've never seen one like it before and it looks great against your skin colour.


Thanks and yes it's new!


Molly0 said:


> Totally beautiful & unique!  Jade4, do you find yourself craving creme brulee? I would be!


Thanks and in this case I'm craving crème carmel!  


Here her colors look closer to real life.


----------



## Jade4Me

*NYC Princess* said:


> Inspired to wear one of my least worn pieces. This was only $99 from Jojo if I recall. It reminded me of marbles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139004


This is pretty! 


2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3139006
> 
> 
> Wore my flat d today it's mostly lavender wih a bit of green and grey in it.


It's very pretty on you and I know you think she's too flat, but at times I prefer my flatter bangles for a more sleek look.


----------



## Jade4Me

clairejune said:


> Jade4me, congratulations!! She's gorgeous! Just adore those mellow colors!! Perfect name.
> Thank you!
> Jademommy, your lavender is beautiful on you.


 


annetok said:


> So smooth and caramel-ly


Thank you and I almost named her Crème Carmel, but opted for Moon Cake.


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> http://m.ebay.ca/itm/321871169293?_mwBanner=1
> 
> This one caught my eye too...
> The one I posted earlier has softer earthy colours. This one has an Autumn like earthy feel but is more fiery. I like them both. Not to mention the lavender one that NYC Princess is getting comes in my size too.... Like I said too many gorgeous bangles sigh


I've actually admired this one for awhile! For me it'd be a wear for at least a week at a time bangle because of the pain factor, which I know you can understand!    But I've not yet run across that dream bangle that makes me want to not take it off for at least a week or more, and I'm not even considering price when I say this... I love all the varieties of looks in jade bangles too much!


----------



## clairejune

Wow! Jade4me, that really is a stunningly beautiful bangle! I think also of a dreamy place in a sandy desert when I look at it. What a fantastic peice! Also looks great with your skin. 
Btw, I love your hinged idea too. I hope you do try it out. I think it would be a great look.  I know what you mean about the other hinges being somewhat of a block to wearing with the chain and push lever.  I'm still trying to come up with a design which incorporates gems into it, which is also sleek for the bangle which I had sliced in half. It's a challenge. Anyway, I hope you do it someday!!


----------



## clairejune

Aerinha, a wonderfully unique set! Must be loads of fun to wear with certain tops! Thanks for posting it. I love the unique finds that one can discover in estate jewelry!


----------



## Junkenpo

aerinha said:


> Early in my jewelry days, I wanted an example of each stone so I bought this jade bib and earring set from an online site.  They were supposedly from a Beverly Hills estate sale and are circa late 1930s to early 40s.  Earrings are screwbacks.  Both necklace and earrings are stamped 18KT.
> 
> The color IRL is best described as moss, it looks darker in pics.



What a great looking set!  Gorgeous color and very unique shapes.  I'm positive someone one here will be able to translate the character for you.  Any ideas about whether it is jadeite or nephrite?


----------



## Junkenpo

It's a little over cast, so I think back light pictures are up next, but here are some shots that show the variety of color in the darker sections.  Tans & dirty greens... like cooked spinach. lol

Sorry to load with so many photos of these earrings, but I like them much more than I expected. I was worried they'd be too heavy, but once clipped on, I don't notice them much.  Easy to wear all day, and I find that the older I get, the more I prefer studs to danglies.


----------



## clairejune

JKP, those are truly amazing. The colors, the bottom gold work, everything works perfectly together with those. They are unpretentious, simple but make a powerful impression. They are Ike frames into the drama of the Jade. The size is perfect because any bigger or smaller, and I don't think they would work the same way.

I'm with you, I find I enjoy wearing the lavender disks over the siberian dangles. I just feel more 'put together' and they are less annoying.


----------



## Jade4Me

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3139154
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in heaven tonight [emoji300]&#65039;blue sky and my aura together look amazing [emoji178]


Pretty soft blue!


2boys_jademommy said:


> Good morning Jadies! I have a general question about sizing... The outer diameter would give an indication as to how tall the bangle is right?  Some bangles look almost like a princess but with just a bit of the inside flattened.
> Also with ovals, if I wear 50-51 in a round, would I get an oval that is the same size. Ovals have two measurements of course since it is not round but would the larger measurement be the same or greater than the measurement for a round? Gosh I hope I'm making sense
> I definitely prefer round bangles but just wanted to know about sizing in case


Calculating the area of a circle and an oval is one way to get an idea. 53x47 or 52x48 ovals would be around the same area as 50-51 rounds.


----------



## Jade4Me

Ixorajade said:


> Hi everyone! Haven't got the time to post much recently but I had been reading!   I couldn't wear smaller bangles on my left wrist for past few mths as I was diagnosed with de quervain's ..just did the steriod injection a few days ago. ..hopefully I can start wearing bangles on my left soon
> 
> But the condition didn't stop my jade purchases! Hee
> 
> Here's a green one that I bought a few mths ago


What a beautiful fresh green! Feel better I hope your condition continues to improve!


Ixorajade said:


> Also recd a parcel from gegedesigns today.  Seems like my online purchases had not been successful so far ... This beautiful white and green bangle was listed as 55mm but when I opened the box and saw it, my heart sank as I knew that the bangle is much smaller than 55mm. Based on my rough estimate it was abt 53mm or less...which is too small for me.
> 
> Grace is ok for returns but my elder gal loves it and the bangle fits it.  So I'll still be keeping it.  Just disappointed that I can't fit the bangle &#128550;


Gorgeous and it looks great on your daughter - lucky girl!


----------



## Jade4Me

clairejune said:


> Awe thanks Jademommy!  She didn't get the bangle yet...but in a week or two.
> 
> Here are the jade balls with the purple pendant that they sent.  I placed the turkish lavender jadeite cabochon next to it.  Regarding the ball pendants, I paid 18$ for each, which is not a lot.  I was intrigued because i thought that maybe it's a lot more money in Siberia than it is here, and these sellers are at the source, and perhaps can offer better deals on stuff....but you see that there is a big stone line in the greener one, and in general, they have more marks.  The polish is good, but because of these marks and the stone line, the quality would not be considered first class.  Personally, I don't mind the marks though, and if you don't either, then this seller can be considered.
> One shot with the Siberian slice earrings from Allan.  From a distance, the earrings, bangle and pendant all look like they are the same kind of jade.
> Also, the Turkish jade stone is very interesting.  It feels smooth and dense like jadeite.
> 
> View attachment 3139622
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139623
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139624
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139625


Happy birthday to your daughter! Getting her pink bangle back later will seem like an extension of her birthday celebration! 


aerinha said:


> Early in my jewelry days, I wanted an example of each stone so I bought this jade bib and earring set from an online site.  They were supposedly from a Beverly Hills estate sale and are circa late 1930s to early 40s.  Earrings are screwbacks.  Both necklace and earrings are stamped 18KT.
> 
> The color IRL is best described as moss, it looks darker in pics.


What stunning unique pieces! I'm guessing it's nephrite jade? Do you wear them often?


----------



## Jade4Me

clairejune said:


> Wow! Jade4me, that really is a stunningly beautiful bangle! I think also of a dreamy place in a sandy desert when I look at it. What a fantastic peice! Also looks great with your skin.
> Btw, I love your hinged idea too. I hope you do try it out. I think it would be a great look.  I know what you mean about the other hinges being somewhat of a block to wearing with the chain and push lever.  I'm still trying to come up with a design which incorporates gems into it, which is also sleek for the bangle which I had sliced in half. It's a challenge. Anyway, I hope you do it someday!!


Thanks! The name Sahara was also considered for this bangle.  I never ever thought I would like a bangle in these colors. I don't wear clothes in these colors much because I don't think they flatter my complexion. A year ago I would've scoffed at the thought of a tan/brown/beige jade bangle. But after I started collecting jade bangles and falling in love with nephrite, to my surprise this called to me. It seems to go with every color I DO wear in clothes - even colors that you would not normally pair with tan. It's like that pair of classic beige/nude pumps that can go with nearly every outfit.


I forgot to say I love your new Siberian ball pendants - what fun unique pieces!


For the screw hinged jade bangle idea, I was remembering how Jojo offered to hinge your bangle for you. It's a little scary to try such a project with them located overseas, but being jade experts... Also, Churk came to mind and I suppose it wouldn't hurt to ask him about this idea. I can even try it in silver on an affordable princess bangle to see how the idea holds up in real life wear n tear, and at least Churk is local so to speak. Please do let me know how find his banding of your DD's pink jade bangle when it's done!


----------



## Jade4Me

Junkenpo said:


> It's a little over cast, so I think back light pictures are up next, but here are some shots that show the variety of color in the darker sections.  Tans & dirty greens... like cooked spinach. lol
> 
> Sorry to load with so many photos of these earrings, but I like them much more than I expected. I was worried they'd be too heavy, but once clipped on, I don't notice them much.  Easy to wear all day, and I find that the older I get, the more I prefer studs to danglies.


I love their look!


----------



## clairejune

Jade4me, I too would have scoffed at the idea of a yellowish bangle before, but now I love the nephrite ones. I can well imagine that yours is like tan heels which go with everything.  I just didnt know it would look THAT good on you what a great surprise! I think it's fabulous!

I think that Churk is a good possibility for potential hinging  jewelers. With mine,I didn't want to go with jojo  because I imagined that they would do an older type. Jack showed me a picture of a high karat gold lavender hinged bangle, with the type of clasp that we already own. I'm sure, however, that they will do what you want, but you have to communicate your idea very clearly, which can potentially be a problem. I drew a diagram of how I wanted mine cut. I thought it was crystal clear, but they misunderstood it! Thankfully I don't think it will make much difference because it will be hinged. I was shocked by this misunderstanding.

My hope is to work with the guy who made my snake ring and sapphire ring. I bought the wax to fashion it myself, and he told me that he would help me with the locking mechanism. I just need to get the $ together. i need to make it my Spring project!

It looks like Churk is doing a very thorough job and sent in process pictures of my daughter's bangle. I appreciate this and really like the way he is willing and eager to take on Jade/metal smithing projects. I told him about my ring that's coming. He's willing to re polish the stone and melt the 18k ring to use the gold towards the new design. If there's more, then I'll pay, if there's extra gold, he will credit that towards his labor bill. I just really appreciate his can -do attitude, and his quick responses!

Thanks so much for the comps on the ball pendants. I'll write about the seller in the sellers list once I get the bangle and see how they made it.
I'll keep you posted about my daughters banded one! I think that he used yellow gold though. He may not have understood, or missed the part about wanting rose gold. Oh well, Jade fate!


----------



## Lots love

Jade4Me said:


> Pretty soft blue!
> 
> Calculating the area of a circle and an oval is one way to get an idea. 53x47 or 52x48 ovals would be around the same area as 50-51 rounds.




Thank you so much yes it's very soothing bangle 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
i love it finding my relaxation bangle [emoji300]&#65039;[emoji300]&#65039;


----------



## clairejune

Lots love, how many bangles have you collected now? Do you have a particular favorite?


----------



## annetok

Hmmm I'm looking at bangles again... How do I stop buying bangles? all of my bangles are my favorite bangles. How is that even possible?! Haha


----------



## Junkenpo

annetok said:


> Hmmm I'm looking at bangles again... How do I stop buying bangles? all of my bangles are my favorite bangles. How is that even possible?! Haha



Start buying rings? lol

Buying other jade jewelr.y just expanded my hunt. I thought I was done with bangles, and then Bubba happened. lol  I think I would need to stop interneting altogether to be done with jade. hehe

Here's my fave ring that I just discovered.  Can't afford it now , otherwise I'd have pulled the trigger. Matching earrings with that seller, too.


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> You mean a screw on bangle thy would look like it it one price but can unscrew.....that would be amazing because you can get a really close fit. I admire hinged bangles and carved bangles on others but personally I prefer just a regular bangle.
> You should definitely ask your jeweller if they can do this for you. That bangle you were lookig is very pretty.


Yes exactly! I think a 48-49 would fit my wrist nicely, but only a hinged one could fit...unless I want to dislocate my thumb...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Lol!! U made me laugh!!! I HOPE THE SAME THING !!! I have 4 boys and no one to pass my purse or bangle collections too...my boys appreciate them?? Pssh!! Yeah right!!!! so I hope I get girl babies out of my boys.. I hope I get one named after me LOL!!! For all the craziness I ve dealt with!



4 boys wow MsBlue! I have two boys and they are 8 and 10. Maybe someday I'll have a grand daughter to dress up in jade - or daughter in law)


----------



## Jade4Me

Thanks for reminding me about your challenged communications with Jojo, Claire. I can't wait to see how your ring turns out with Churk. I like how he's willing to credit you for any extra gold. I think it can be too easy to be dishonest about just how much gold is needed for a project.

I must admit I too was surprised at how versatile I've found Moon Cake to be. I truly thought she'd be an occasional novelty color in my daily bangle changes, but now I know she'll be frequently in my rotations!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

aerinha said:


> Early in my jewelry days, I wanted an example of each stone so I bought this jade bib and earring set from an online site.  They were supposedly from a Beverly Hills estate sale and are circa late 1930s to early 40s.  Earrings are screwbacks.  Both necklace and earrings are stamped 18KT.
> 
> The color IRL is best described as moss, it looks darker in pics.



I like the geometric look of the necklace and eaarings. So cool! They certainly make a statement I'm sure when worn with say a simple black dress.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Thanks and yes it's new!
> 
> Thanks and in this case I'm craving crème carmel!
> 
> 
> Here her colors look closer to real life.



It's stunning Jade4me. I love the colour and I agree it looks great against your colouring. And yeah it would be like a nude colour pair of pumps that go well with many outfits. May I ask where you found it?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> It's a little over cast, so I think back light pictures are up next, but here are some shots that show the variety of color in the darker sections.  Tans & dirty greens... like cooked spinach. lol
> 
> Sorry to load with so many photos of these earrings, but I like them much more than I expected. I was worried they'd be too heavy, but once clipped on, I don't notice them much.  Easy to wear all day, and I find that the older I get, the more I prefer studs to danglies.



I've always preferred stud earrings too - these are a substantial size and make a statement. The dark green makes it great for night time as well as day. You can certainly dress them up as they are very classy looking.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> I've actually admired this one for awhile! For me it'd be a wear for at least a week at a time bangle because of the pain factor, which I know you can understand!    But I've not yet run across that dream bangle that makes me want to not take it off for at least a week or more, and I'm not even considering price when I say this... I love all the varieties of looks in jade bangles too much!


 
You like this one too.... I am still deciding between the two as well as two others I've seen in real life. One is a skinny but not not flat d shape lavender and the other is mostly white / pale  lavender with a bright orange patch. The white and orange one is quite expensive for me. 
Did you see other one I posted from ultimate jadeite? Which of the two do you like better?

And I think that 48 green princess would look very pretty on your wrist. It is dainty and would encircle your wrist beautifully if you got it hinged


----------



## clairejune

Jademommy, are you thinking about one of those bangles more then the others? What makes us decide to chose one bangle out of a selection, is so fascinating! 

JKP, I love the flowy, glowy ring. Love the shaded lavender and the floral gold...first thing that came to mind was 'secret garden'. Love that big and beautiful size too! I hope it's meant to be yours eventually.


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> You like this one too.... I am still deciding between the two as well as two others I've seen in real life. One is a skinny but not not flat d shape lavender and the other is mostly white / pale  lavender with a bright orange patch. The white and orange one is quite expensive for me.
> Did you see other one I posted from ultimate jadeite? Which of the two do you like better?
> 
> And I think that 48 green princess would look very pretty on your wrist. It is dainty and would encircle your wrist beautifully if you got it hinged


Of course you need to decide which draws you in more, but I prefer this one - though at the moment you can tell I'm partial to the browns...
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/321871169293


What do you think of this one? When I looked at their store in your size, this caught my eye.  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/51-5mm-Grad...nhanced-Vivid-Green-TriColor-UJ-/321863716414


----------



## aerinha

clairejune said:


> Aerinha, a wonderfully unique set! Must be loads of fun to wear with certain tops! Thanks for posting it. I love the unique finds that one can discover in estate jewelry!




Thanks!  I have been meaning to post it for a while and finally got around to doing it.



Junkenpo said:


> What a great looking set!  Gorgeous color and very unique shapes.  I'm positive someone one here will be able to translate the character for you.  Any ideas about whether it is jadeite or nephrite?




No idea if it is nephrite or jadeite.  If I was making a guess, nephrite, but I couldn't say for sure


----------



## aerinha

Jade4Me said:


> Happy birthday to your daughter! Getting her pink bangle back later will seem like an extension of her birthday celebration!
> 
> What stunning unique pieces! I'm guessing it's nephrite jade? Do you wear them often?


I wear the necklace on special occassions, but have never worn the earrings.  This is embarrassing, but I can never manage to screw screwback earrings on.  Usually they fall off or I close them nowhere near my earlobe.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

clairejune said:


> Jademommy, are you thinking about one of those bangles more then the others? What makes us decide to chose one bangle out of a selection, is so fascinating!
> 
> Well I am but I also want to slow down since there really is an unlimited amount of beautiful jade but I do have a limited budget I want to be very sure of my purchases.
> For me it is based in a feeling and it is easier to decipher if It is the right one if I can see it in person. I'm still in the thinking about it stage sigh...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Of course you need to decide which draws you in more, but I prefer this one - though at the moment you can tell I'm partial to the browns...
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/321871169293
> 
> 
> What do you think of this one? When I looked at their store in your size, this caught my eye.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/51-5mm-Grad...nhanced-Vivid-Green-TriColor-UJ-/321863716414



Thank you for giving your opinion jade4me both you and Claire prefer the fiery orange and green bangle... 
Thank you also for showing me this bangle. I do like it and the colours are quite dramatic. It would not be on my list of possible buys since that list is getting too long but it is pretty - thank you though for thinking of me and sharing &#128522;


----------



## Junkenpo

Jade4Me said:


> Of course you need to decide which draws you in more, but I prefer this one - though at the moment you can tell I'm partial to the browns...
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/321871169293
> 
> 
> What do you think of this one? When I looked at their store in your size, this caught my eye.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/51-5mm-Grad...nhanced-Vivid-Green-TriColor-UJ-/321863716414



I saw that second one and it's right up my alley, 

I think my tastes are branching out, but with the bangle plus earrings recently, I am tapped out for fun spending. lol DH and I are talking about replacing my 2004 civic coupe, esp now that DS is making friends and have 4 doors would help with toting kids around.  DH's of the mind I should upgrade, but I like that I can pretty much park a civic anywhere. 


These UJ smallers get me, too.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/236942...-14kt-yellow-gold-ring?ref=shop_home_active_5

http://www.ebay.com/itm/53-4mm-Roun...ate-Jadeite-/221889830126?hash=item33a9aa1cee

http://www.ebay.com/itm/51-8mm-Roun...ate-Jadeite-/221889830115?hash=item33a9aa1ce3


----------



## clairejune

Jademommy, I understand completely. Me too...I want to be very sure of my purchases. For me, I need to not get ahead ofyself with too many projects to complete  or else I'll never be able to hinge my sliced bangle lol!

It's so hard to stay focused at times though. I found myself lusting for this grey, translucent, gourd bead, nephrite Jade bracelet on live auctioneers lately...even though I wouldn't have worn it much and was unrelated to everything I have other then the fact that it's Jade lol. Crazy, this jade love&#128518;.


----------



## zipcount

aerinha said:


> Upclose of what I assume is a Chinese character on earring.  If anyone can read it, I would love to know what it says...



Aerinhan, the character is 'Fu', it means luck in Chinese.


----------



## Lots love

clairejune said:


> Lots love, how many bangles have you collected now? Do you have a particular favorite?




I have couple  now yes I have four favorite ones that I love but my aura is my favorite one next my bamboo one those too I love the most


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> I saw that second one and it's right up my alley,
> 
> I think my tastes are branching out, but with the bangle plus earrings recently, I am tapped out for fun spending. lol DH and I are talking about replacing my 2004 civic coupe, esp now that DS is making friends and have 4 doors would help with toting kids around.  DH's of the mind I should upgrade, but I like that I can pretty much park a civic anywhere.
> 
> 
> These UJ smallers get me, too.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/236942...-14kt-yellow-gold-ring?ref=shop_home_active_5
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/53-4mm-Roun...ate-Jadeite-/221889830126?hash=item33a9aa1cee
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/51-8mm-Roun...ate-Jadeite-/221889830115?hash=item33a9aa1ce3



Thank you Junkenpo - so now that is three Jadies who prefer the fiery orange and green one over the soft green and browny blush one 
I looked at that honey brown one too!


----------



## aerinha

zipcount said:


> Aerinhan, the character is 'Fu', it means luck in Chinese.



Thank you


----------



## annetok

Junkenpo said:


> Start buying rings? lol
> 
> Buying other jade jewelr.y just expanded my hunt. I thought I was done with bangles, and then Bubba happened. lol  I think I would need to stop interneting altogether to be done with jade. hehe
> 
> Here's my fave ring that I just discovered.  Can't afford it now , otherwise I'd have pulled the trigger. Matching earrings with that seller, too.



Wow gotta say thay baby's a treasure. When it comes to rings I like collecting other gems like aquamarine and amber for my jade fever it's been bangles:0


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thank you Junkenpo - so now that is three Jadies who prefer the fiery orange and green one over the soft green and browny blush one
> I looked at that honey brown one too!


But remember to go with your own intuition!    Isn't this journey fun with all the jade sisters here to bounce off ideas?! I can tell you I have no such support around here. Not enough interest nor knowledge in these parts...


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Ugh...I am Soo ticked off!!
I really wanted this bangle..I watched it and I ALMOST had it at $2.75...until ONE SECOND BEFORE someone else up-ed me by a damn quarter!!!!! Even had me almost cussin while I registered my kids for church school since It was ending at that time..
Grr....


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

2boys_jademommy said:


> 4 boys wow MsBlue! I have two boys and they are 8 and 10. Maybe someday I'll have a grand daughter to dress up in jade - or daughter in law)



Yes.. 4 boys...they wear me out sometimes!!! Boys are fun but they can be crazy!! And I'm thinking about that---my future daughter in law or granddaughter that I can dress up in jade


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

clairejune said:


> Gosh Missloka, I'm sure you have dealt with A LOT with 4 boys! I've got 4 too, both boys and girls...girls are much more expensive though, at least mine seem to be! I hope you and JKP get beautiful girls in your futures, and I'm sure you will!



I have heard that time and time again clairejune--girls are more expensive... 4 boys....yes, sometimes it feels like a lot to deal with but they are fun and not as expensive as girls I think


----------



## clairejune

Missloka, ugh, that's so frustrating!! So sorry about the bangle! I know just how that feels. Once I was trying to buy a gold and diamond ring snake on eBay, and at the very last second, someone upped their bid by 1 dollar and won. I was in a very sour mood for days after. It's been enough not to try bidding for something I love again. I did try it on live auctioneers later and lost again. Same thing...I was heart broken because I thought it would be mine! 

You know, I got a better snake ring later, I truly Believe that something else is waiting for you cheer up! You never know what treasures you will find!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> But remember to go with your own intuition!    Isn't this journey fun with all the jade sisters here to bounce off ideas?! I can tell you I have no such support around here. Not enough interest nor knowledge in these parts...



Yes I will and I don't have a decision made yet but it is fun to bounce ideas and get different opinions My mom and cousins, aunts etc are not interested at all in jade and neither are my friends. I have one friend who wears a beautiful bangle but she has no interest of getting more so you Jadies are my jade friends &#128525;
Which state / city are you in?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Yes.. 4 boys...they wear me out sometimes!!! Boys are fun but they can be crazy!! And I'm thinking about that---my future daughter in law or granddaughter that I can dress up in jade



Lol yes I know boys can be crazy we just came back from a long hike in the woods. At least they keep me active!
And sorry you didn't get that bangle. Maybe it wasn't meant to be but a more beautiful bangle will come along....


----------



## Junkenpo

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Ugh...I am Soo ticked off!!
> I really wanted this bangle..I watched it and I ALMOST had it at $2.75...until ONE SECOND BEFORE someone else up-ed me by a damn quarter!!!!! Even had me almost cussin while I registered my kids for church school since It was ending at that time..
> Grr....



Awww... shucks.  It's hard to lose something you've been watching for awhile to a sniper, especially at a low price.   I have to remind myself that if I lose, it wasn't meant to be, and that something better will come along. 

.. As for boys not being as expensive... lol. I guess it depends on the boy.  DS isn't interested in jewelry, but he loves his toys and DH loves to get him new ones all the time since DS is a single with no siblings to share with. DS's cousins are into gaming systems and sports, so that adds up in a different way. haha


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lol very true Junkenpo boys love their games and gadgets how old is your son? Does he wear any jade? Mine are 8 & 10 as I mentioned and they don't wear any jewellery except for a watch occasionally. They so how we know how much I enjoy wearing bangles and they will give me their opinions if asked. It's very sweet actually &#128522;


----------



## annetok

Hi Jadies! I got a new bangle but I'm not sure, seems a bit different. Though I like it, I feel like the lavender spot that I like is much lighter than the seller picture? It's cute, though. Want to get your thoughts on it 

first pic is the seller's pic


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Junkenpo said:


> Awww... shucks.  It's hard to lose something you've been watching for awhile to a sniper, especially at a low price.   I have to remind myself that if I lose, it wasn't meant to be, and that something better will come along.
> 
> .. As for boys not being as expensive... lol. I guess it depends on the boy.  DS isn't interested in jewelry, but he loves his toys and DH loves to get him new ones all the time since DS is a single with no siblings to share with. DS's cousins are into gaming systems and sports, so that adds up in a different way. haha



Yes it does suck....and I am telling myself that it wasn't meant to be mine... probably someone elses.so that's what they're called? "Snipers" --lol, wow..that Meade me laugh!  I ve never heard of that. They sure sniped me, I thought for sure I had it! 
YOU TOTALLY REMINDED ME!!!! yes they are expensive!! Just this past spring we spent more then 800 on fees and equipment for baseball!!! I never thought it would add up!!! And I never thought bats and gloves were so expensive!  Luckily, they aren't playing football this season!!!
And gaming!!!...ugh!!!! Games can be expensive!!! Thats all my kiddos seem to love, games  I'm sure they would get along with your son


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

clairejune said:


> Missloka, ugh, that's so frustrating!! So sorry about the bangle! I know just how that feels. Once I was trying to buy a gold and diamond ring snake on eBay, and at the very last second, someone upped their bid by 1 dollar and won. I was in a very sour mood for days after. It's been enough not to try bidding for something I love again. I did try it on live auctioneers later and lost again. Same thing...I was heart broken because I thought it would be mine!
> 
> You know, I got a better snake ring later, I truly Believe that something else is waiting for you cheer up! You never know what treasures you will find!



Wow....same thing happened! Last second. 
I haven't bought from that seller...I wanted to check it out, plus when I saw the bid-- 1 cent--I was entrigued. The more I looked,  I thought,  this isn't too bad for a few bucks IF no one sees it.  I saw the same seller auction off 2 bangles recently--although one looked color polished, I thought,  wow!!..so cheap as well, totally my budget...although in the past, one of the bangles went for 20.00 THE OTHER that had some nice lavender on it went all the way past 1,000---and they both started at 1 cent..
ANYWAY--- so I started thinking--"you got this, no one's even bid in days"...and a 'sniper' got it (Junkenpo's cool name For them) just as I was finishing up my kids Sunday school registrations AND watching the auction. 
A SOUR MOOD---describes how I felt EXACTLY!#$& 
 I was frustrated in Mass and when I came home I found my husband (who didn't want to go to church with us..) had left to watch football....grrrrrr!!!!
But Clairejune---you are soo wise....I'm going to take what you said to heart... I'm sure another bangle is out there for me  more jewelry  
sometimes I wish I didn't love it so much, I am building a collection for my boys, their wives and girl babies someday    because of that, I try to buy ALL sizes including ones that fit me (59-60mm) 
CAN YOU TAKE A Pic Of YOUR Snake Ring??? I'm glad u got a better one.. I will someday too... I look everywhere for jewelry, especially jades


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Junkenpo said:


> Start buying rings? lol
> 
> Buying other jade jewelr.y just expanded my hunt. I thought I was done with bangles, and then Bubba happened. lol  I think I would need to stop interneting altogether to be done with jade. hehe
> 
> Here's ref=shopthat I just discovered.  Can't afford it now , otherwise I'd have pulled the trigger. Matching earrings with that seller, too.



@Junkenpo--my husband Would LOVE IT if I said, "ok I'm doNE collecting bangles.." I think he would jump for joy literally!!!!! Lol...but I am far from done. I ALWAYS see now pretties and then ask my husband,  can I please?...is it possible? Can I get it?
I need to stop looking online, but I cant....there's so many pretty jades out there...I'm always screenshotting bangles and names of sellers since my memory is **** thx to an accident yrs ago.
That ring IS BEAUTIFUL!!!!! I was shocked when I clicked on the link!!!! It is a bit much but I'm sure it's worth it  I love the translucency and how it's set!! A beauty!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

HEY LADIES...
I have a question....what Is usually the most you go down in mm from your size in a bangle? D shaped? Princess???
For some reason,  a smaller princess cut bangle slides onto my wrist a lot easier then a d shaped??
HOW MANY MM CAN YOU ALL GO DOWN FROM YOUR BANGLE SIZE, WHAT THE SMALLER SIZE IN A BANGLE AND WHAT IS YOUR REGULAR BANGLE SIZE??"


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

annetok said:


> Hi Jadies! I got a new bangle but I'm not sure, seems a bit different. Though I like it, I feel like the lavender spot that I like is much lighter than the seller picture? It's cute, though. Want to get your thoughts on it
> 
> first pic is the seller's pic



That Is pretty Annetok!!!! I can see the lavender in the bangle but I can see it a lot more in the sellers pics. They must use filters or something to get those colors to show up better?
The other day, I took a pic of a bangle I have and posted it on my Instagram. I was messing with the filters and found one of the filters that gave my gray/black bangle PURPLE parts...when I looked at it better--I could definitely see the deep purple parts that were somehow in my gray/black bangle,  but it wasn't as defined and deep as it was in the Instagram pic...


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

2boys_jademommy said:


> Yes I will and I don't have a decision made yet but it is fun to bounce ideas and get different opinions My mom and cousins, aunts etc are not interested at all in jade and neither are my friends. I have one friend who wears a beautiful bangle but she has no interest of getting more so you Jadies are my jade friends &#128525;
> Which state / city are you in?



She has a beautiful bangle and no interest in getting more....wow--it must be nice!!! I got one so-so bangle and I ve been in a tussy every since when it comes to getting more bangles and such!!! 
I am in SALT LAKE CITY,  UTAH...well, technically,  I'm in Millcreek. ..a suburb of slc
where r u at 2boys_jademommy?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

annetok said:


> Hi Jadies! I got a new bangle but I'm not sure, seems a bit different. Though I like it, I feel like the lavender spot that I like is much lighter than the seller picture? It's cute, though. Want to get your thoughts on it
> 
> first pic is the seller's pic



Annetok it's nice the lavender patch is more prominent in he sellers pic but lavender is hard to photograph. I'm sure under certain lighting you will see lavender more. I like he little red dots and the fit is great on you. Most important though is how you feel about it. 
With online purchases often times we have an image of what we think it looks like and there may be disappointment when we see it in real
life for the first time. Wait a bit to see if you fall in love with it


----------



## clairejune

MissLoka, that's exactly what I was thinking too.."No one's bid in days, so I've got this!"  Lol, it's so disappointing once you let yourself start thinking of it as yours !!  Ah well, you are getting a great collection, and jade fate will not leave you without gorgeous new jades!

I'd be happy to post the other snake ring!!  I  can tell you for sure, that if I had won that other snake ring, this one would never have been made because I would have felt that one is enough.  So I had to wait, but something more meaningful came because I did not win the ring on ebay.


----------



## clairejune

Annetok, I agree fully with what Jademommy wrote.  I think it's pretty and the dots are enchanting, but wait to see if you start to love it.  Jade can be so color shifty, that I'm sure you will see the lavender at least a good part of the time.  To me, the main feature is the pretty dots, which are adorable. I think it looks really pretty on too.


----------



## clairejune

Here are some pics which I took of the snake ring over the Summer....actually I just noticed that these are kind of blurry, but I hope you can still see...the snake has the stones wrapped in it's coils. It's a massive ring! 




View attachment 3140944


----------



## annetok

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> That Is pretty Annetok!!!! I can see the lavender in the bangle but I can see it a lot more in the sellers pics. They must use filters or something to get those colors to show up better?
> The other day, I took a pic of a bangle I have and posted it on my Instagram. I was messing with the filters and found one of the filters that gave my gray/black bangle PURPLE parts...when I looked at it better--I could definitely see the deep purple parts that were somehow in my gray/black bangle,  but it wasn't as defined and deep as it was in the Instagram pic...



I guess they may use filters. I can see the lavender in this and it's not that I as disappointed, so I guess it was just a difference in terms of expecation!


----------



## clairejune

If any one is interested, I found this simple and timeless, lovely blue nephrite jade ring from Franziska on etsy.  The story is that someone found the jade pebble  in Alaska during WWI and had it made into a ring.  Found it interesting that someone else also felt the urge to make the pebble into a ring, with the same kind of blue nephrite jade pebble etc.


----------



## annetok

clairejune said:


> Annetok, I agree fully with what Jademommy wrote.  I think it's pretty and the dots are enchanting, but wait to see if you start to love it.  Jade can be so color shifty, that I'm sure you will see the lavender at least a good part of the time.  To me, the main feature is the pretty dots, which are adorable. I think it looks really pretty on too.



And @Jademommy, I quickly fell in love with this one. I got it last Friday and wore it to see how I feel about it. Suffice it to say I couldn't let go hihi. It's exactly those orange and red spots that got me. I just started wondering about the lavender because it looks lighter than expected, still it doesn't take away from the beauty of this stone, eh?

The seller is siamgems. He has several ebay accounts but he manages a Facebook page here https://www.facebook.com/Siamgems. He's really nice. I've asked him to look for a maw sit sit bangle in my size. The jadeite rock aggregate has an intense green that interests me. I read that it's depleted so I'm just crossing my fingers that Gregory can find me a bangle 

Anyone here who has maw sit sit??


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> She has a beautiful bangle and no interest in getting more....wow--it must be nice!!! I got one so-so bangle and I ve been in a tussy every since when it comes to getting more bangles and such!!!
> I am in SALT LAKE CITY,  UTAH...well, technically,  I'm in Millcreek. ..a suburb of slc
> where r u at 2boys_jademommy?



 I'm in Toronto , Canada. Markham to be exact. We have a fairly large asian population here and so we do have some nice jade jewelleey stores.


----------



## clairejune

Missloka, regarding size, I comfortably wear 58.5, and that's pretty easy on and off. I've noticed I can go down to about a 55, maybe tighter.  That's in a wide, D shape. In a princess, one might be able to go smaller. I think a lot depends on how flexible your hand is.


----------



## crosso

annetok said:


> And @Jademommy, I quickly fell in love with this one. I got it last Friday and wore it to see how I feel about it. Suffice it to say I couldn't let go hihi. It's exactly those orange and red spots that got me. I just started wondering about the lavender because it looks lighter than expected, still it doesn't take away from the beauty of this stone, eh?
> 
> The seller is siamgems. He has several ebay accounts but he manages a Facebook page here https://www.facebook.com/Siamgems. He's really nice. I've asked him to look for a maw sit sit bangle in my size. The jadeite rock aggregate has an intense green that interests me. I read that it's depleted so I'm just crossing my fingers that Gregory can find me a bangle
> 
> Anyone here who has maw sit sit??



Hi annetok! I like your new bangle - I like the little orangy bits too. I don't know exactly how to describe why, but I think because that color is somewhat unexpected to see in jade and therefore delightful.
I have a maw sit sit bangle and love it for the intense green of it. I saw some recently at gemtownusa on ebay, but I think they were mostly larger sizes. Still, you may want to take a look and message the seller. He is in Thailand ( but American), so being closer to the source may be able to get one in your exact size. Here's mine - good luck in your hunt!


----------



## crosso

Junkenpo said:


> It's a little over cast, so I think back light pictures are up next, but here are some shots that show the variety of color in the darker sections.  Tans & dirty greens... like cooked spinach. lol
> 
> Sorry to load with so many photos of these earrings, but I like them much more than I expected. I was worried they'd be too heavy, but once clipped on, I don't notice them much.  Easy to wear all day, and I find that the older I get, the more I prefer studs to danglies.



Great find, JKP! Those are beautiful, versatile and classy!


----------



## clairejune

Wow Crosso, your Maw sit sit is just SO vivid. It's amazing! IT's a delight to see it.


----------



## crosso

aerinha said:


> Early in my jewelry days, I wanted an example of each stone so I bought this jade bib and earring set from an online site.  They were supposedly from a Beverly Hills estate sale and are circa late 1930s to early 40s.  Earrings are screwbacks.  Both necklace and earrings are stamped 18KT.
> 
> The color IRL is best described as moss, it looks darker in pics.



Aerinha, this set is stunning!


----------



## crosso

You ladies have been busy, there is so much to catch up! Nice to see this thread hopping again!


----------



## crosso

clairejune said:


> Wow Crosso, your Maw sit sit is just SO vivid. It's amazing! IT's a delight to see it.



Thanks Claire! It's cool to see your snske ring too. And inspiring to see the finished product of your idea  - you have a wonderful and discerning focus when it comes to your jade desires and designs!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

clairejune said:


> Here are some pics which I took of the snake ring over the Summer....actually I just noticed that these are kind of blurry, but I hope you can still see...the snake has the stones wrapped in it's coils. It's a massive ring!
> 
> View attachment 3140943
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140944
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140945



What an amazing ring! I love that you wear it on your index finger. 
I like your blue bangle too  it's more blue than most of the blue green jade I've seen.


----------



## clairejune

Crosso, what a beautiful compliment, thank you. I can whole heartily say that about you also! Your projects have been wonderful to see and have been very inspiring to me!

Jademommy, thanks I wasn't expecting it to be quite so massive, but because it is, it's forced me to get used to wearing on my index finger.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Claire what is the width of your blue bangle? I'm wondering because the greenish blue/ brown bangle I was looking at is about 18mm wide and yours looks to be about that too. Also is yours blue all around? It's beautiful!


----------



## clairejune

Jademommy, thanks!  it's about 20mm...this bangle is blue-ish all around with one small cloud of reddish that floats above the blue, if that makes sense. ( you can see part of the cloud in the picture. It looks like a darker spot.) It's got lavender clouds in it, mixed with some slight greenish, and together they make a blue color. When one sees it, the impression is of a blue bangle, but when I look into it, it's got lots of color changes. Hope this gives a good idea of how it looks. What makes the colors glow out and bleed into s bluish range is that it's very translucent, with a broken Ice texture.

I truly love the width of the blueish one you are thinking about. It's a very versatile and strong look. I think it would be a lovely size on you.


----------



## zipcount

crosso said:


> Hi annetok! I like your new bangle - I like the little orangy bits too. I don't know exactly how to describe why, but I think because that color is somewhat unexpected to see in jade and therefore delightful.
> I have a maw sit sit bangle and love it for the intense green of it. I saw some recently at gemtownusa on ebay, but I think they were mostly larger sizes. Still, you may want to take a look and message the seller. He is in Thailand ( but American), so being closer to the source may be able to get one in your exact size. Here's mine - good luck in your hunt!



Crosso, is your maw sit sit bangle opaque or semi-translucent?  There aren't that many seller selling maw sit sit bangles.  I felt in love with one but it was too big.


----------



## teagansmum

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Ugh...I am Soo ticked off!!
> I really wanted this bangle..I watched it and I ALMOST had it at $2.75...until ONE SECOND BEFORE someone else up-ed me by a damn quarter!!!!! Even had me almost cussin while I registered my kids for church school since It was ending at that time..
> Grr....



OMG!! I have been cursing all day because I was watching this and missed it too!!! I so feel your pain.


----------



## clairejune

Crosso, I was wondering this too because your Maw sit sit looks traslucent in areas...and I've never seen that before in Maw sit sit. It's beautiful!

It doesn't surprise me that it's getting harder to find bangles of maw sit sit. It's  rare, and only found in one small location in Burma. I believe it's quite a bit rarer then jadeite, with no new sources. The only reason the prices have been reasonable is that the Jade market has been slow to accept it. But it's a close relative of Jade, and totally amazing!


----------



## teagansmum

aerinha said:


> Upclose of what I assume is a Chinese character on earring.  If anyone can read it, I would love to know what it says...



I have the same characters in a jade pendant I wear and Jade4me told me it means "Blessing".


----------



## teagansmum

Last year I remember a few ladies bought jade love knotts and were looking for designs. I saw this and though of those days. Never thought they would make such a pretty ring!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

I do "eBay snipe" sometimes. There are sites that you can use to schedule to bid 5 or 7 seconds before the auction ends. You put your maximum like in a regular eBay bid so you could still lose but chances are much lower.


----------



## crosso

zipcount said:


> Crosso, is your maw sit sit bangle opaque or semi-translucent?  There aren't that many seller selling maw sit sit bangles.  I felt in love with one but it was too big.



Zipcount and Claire, my maw sit sit is quite opaque. It might have a bit of translucency with bright light behind it, but generally does not. But what it lacks in translucency, the color and interesting pattern make for in my eyes. And I don't know if it was the artisan or the stone itself, but mine does not have as fine a polish as my jadeite bangles. Maw sit sit is an agglomorate stone, so maybe it just can't take as high a polish or maybe it's just mine. Here's another throwback pic in daylight, but not bright sun


----------



## crosso

teagansmum said:


> Last year I remember a few ladies bought jade love knotts and were looking for designs. I saw this and though of those days. Never thought they would make such a pretty ring!



That's a lovely design, I never thought of these in a ring with the vertical orientation before!


----------



## clairejune

Crosso, that's the picture I always remember!! Thanks for describing it. The grain has always been bigger in the maw sit sit that I've seen, from that of many jades, but it's part of the charm and fab color distribution. Maybe the agglomerate crystals just don't get as micro as the agglomerate crystals in jadeite.. Regardless, it's beautiful.

Hi Tea&#128515;! Sorry you went through that disappointment today too! Love the ring example you posted.


----------



## annetok

crosso said:


> Hi annetok! I like your new bangle - I like the little orangy bits too. I don't know exactly how to describe why, but I think because that color is somewhat unexpected to see in jade and therefore delightful.
> I have a maw sit sit bangle and love it for the intense green of it. I saw some recently at gemtownusa on ebay, but I think they were mostly larger sizes. Still, you may want to take a look and message the seller. He is in Thailand ( but American), so being closer to the source may be able to get one in your exact size. Here's mine - good luck in your hunt!



Talk about eye-popping! That's what interests me so much about it. It's like jade on steroids haha. Do you wear it often??


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

clairejune said:


> Jademommy, thanks!  it's about 20mm...this bangle is blue-ish all around with one small cloud of reddish that floats above the blue, if that makes sense. ( you can see part of the cloud in the picture. It looks like a darker spot.) It's got lavender clouds in it, mixed with some slight greenish, and together they make a blue color. When one sees it, the impression is of a blue bangle, but when I look into it, it's got lots of color changes. Hope this gives a good idea of how it looks. What makes the colors glow out and bleed into s bluish range is that it's very translucent, with a broken Ice texture.
> 
> I truly love the width of the blueish one you are thinking about. It's a very versatile and strong look. I think it would be a lovely size on you.



Claire thanks it does give me a good idea of how it looks in real life. As for the width I'm thinking that is how that greenish blue one will look on me. I'm very short / petite so it will take up lots of arm space lol!
Regarding broken ice, I noticed in the description of the orange and green bangle it says the grain is fine to coarse. The bluish bangle is fine grain. Does coarse grain refer to broken ice? And is broken ice the same as fly wings? It gets confusing because I read a fine grain increases the value of jade but then again fly wings are an indication of genuine jadeite. 
Personally with value aside I like the look of both fine grain and jade with fly wings.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Zipcount and Claire, my maw sit sit is quite opaque. It might have a bit of translucency with bright light behind it, but generally does not. But what it lacks in translucency, the color and interesting pattern make for in my eyes. And I don't know if it was the artisan or the stone itself, but mine does not have as fine a polish as my jadeite bangles. Maw sit sit is an agglomorate stone, so maybe it just can't take as high a polish or maybe it's just mine. Here's another throwback pic in daylight, but not bright sun



I don't know much about Maw sit sit either but it looks nice on you Crosso. The colour on it does look more solid / opaque. It matches your green top beautifully


----------



## clairejune

Jademommy, broken ice is an unusually hard thing to describe lol! Coarse grain does not equal broken ice because I have a coarse grain bangle and it's not like broken ice at all.  I think that broken ice describes a way in which a bangle crystalized.  Other crystal types are "sticky rice" etc.  With my blue one, it's got a fine grain because of the translucence, or maybe it's a purity of the jade that accounts for the translucence.  When held up to the light, it looks like shattered ice.  There are patterns which break up the translucence.  I guess it's like looking through a kaleidoscope, one sees many different frames.  I  think broken ice can have a mixture of grain sizes, maybe fine and coarse together. 
Like you, I think all grain sizes can be gorgeous.  What makes broken ice so interesting is the translucence combined with a sense of 'body'. 
 Flies wings happen not only with coarse grains, but tend to be more noticeable with the coarse sizes.  Unfortunately, flies wings can no longer be proof of an untreated bangle.  There were some reports of B grade bangles with flies wings. Sigh...the treatments keep getting better and better at looking 'natural'.


----------



## crosso

clairejune said:


> Jademommy, broken ice is an unusually hard thing to describe lol! Coarse grain does not equal broken ice because I have a coarse grain bangle and it's not like broken ice at all.  I think that broken ice describes a way in which a bangle crystalized.  Other crystal types are "sticky rice" etc.  With my blue one, it's got a fine grain because of the translucence, or maybe it's a purity of the jade that accounts for the translucence.  When held up to the light, it looks like shattered ice.  There are patterns which break up the translucence.  I guess it's like looking through a kaleidoscope, one sees many different frames.  I  think broken ice can have a mixture of grain sizes, maybe fine and coarse together.
> Like you, I think all grain sizes can be gorgeous.  What makes broken ice so interesting is the translucence combined with a sense of 'body'.
> Flies wings happen not only with coarse grains, but tend to be more noticeable with the coarse sizes.  Unfortunately, flies wings can no longer be proof of an untreated bangle.  There were some reports of B grade bangles with flies wings. Sigh...the treatments keep getting better and better at looking 'natural'.



Re flies wings - what Claire says is very true! My Chinatown bangle has flies wings and is grade b. I knew very little about jade when I bought this, but since have learned that if you do see uniform coarse grain (not mixed like Claire's 'broken ice') and flies wings AND good uniform translucency,  then you are probably looking at a grade b polymer impregnated jadeite. Coincidentally,  I'm wearing this bangle today since it matches my outfit &#9786;. I tried to capture the flies,wings in these pics, but they are hard to photograph.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Thanks Claire and Crosso for the explanation. I have a bangle that was given to me by my mother in law that is most likely b grade. It has fly wings but also jelly like look and is totally uniform in colour. 
It is confusing...I think my flat d bangle may have a mixture of fine grain and sticky rice texture and coarse grain all in one. 
If a bangle is described a fine-coarse grain what would that mean - I'm guessing that would be a mixture of both in the same bangle.
Hope you don't mind all my questions. I'm certainly learning lots


----------



## *NYC Princess*

The purple albite bangle arrived today. I'm going to try it for a day or so and see if it grows on me but so far I'm not used to the fit and the color is lighter than I expected


----------



## *NYC Princess*




----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> View attachment 3141557
> View attachment 3141558
> View attachment 3141559


 
Hi NYC P - it looks good on you....Is it more white than you expected or do you mean the patches of purple is not as intense as you thought it would be? Also what don't you like about the fit - too big? It "looks" like it fits you nicely but you have to be comfortable with it. Sorry you are a bit disappointed with it but perhaps after wearing it you will like


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi NYC P - it looks good on you....Is it more white than you expected or do you mean the patches of purple is not as intense as you thought it would be? Also what don't you like about the fit - too big? It "looks" like it fits you nicely but you have to be comfortable with it. Sorry you are a bit disappointed with it but perhaps after wearing it you will like




The purple spots are less intense than I expected. Maybe my expectations are too high for a lavender bangle, I dunno. Will see how I feel about it. Maybe I just save for going to Asia which I'm hoping will be the approaching winter. Then I can see it in person too!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

It also comes off very easily.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> It also comes off very easily.


 
yeah I remember you were worried the size would be too big. 
My expectation for lavender is high too. Maybe wait for your trip. I honestly feel this new bangle is very nice but your fat ice princess is much nicer. If it is for a different look then great but at this price point I think you should be more thrilled with it if that makes sense. Maybe you should wait for your trip to Asia and return this one.....
I chose to keep the lavender princess I ordered even though I was a bit disappointed by the lack of translucence but it was a fairly inexpensive bangle and the colour is good.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

I think if I wave my hand too hard, it might actually fall off


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> I think if I wave my hand too hard, it might actually fall off



That is too big for you then. Are you returning it?


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> That is too big for you then. Are you returning it?




Maybe not actually fly off but if it hooked onto a piece of clothing, it could very likely fall off.

In bathroom lighting which I adjusted the photo filter to resemble more what my eyes see. Otherwise the photo looks more attractive than real life, although I think looks a little cooler in reality. With the lighter pink purple Jojo.


----------



## Junkenpo

*NYC Princess* said:


> It also comes off very easily.



It looks very pretty and I like the color, which I think would grow on me quickly, but I think size would be my big concern.  I like to stack, but I do wear my big bangles a lot less often than those that fit more snugly and only The Big Jade is a size concern.  With the exception of Smoke, my bangles are pretty moderately-to-low priced... at what the albite costs, I would want to know I'd wear it often.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Junkenpo said:


> It looks very pretty and I like the color, which I think would grow on me quickly, but I think size would be my big concern.  I like to stack, but I do wear my big bangles a lot less often than those that fit more snugly and only The Big Jade is a size concern.  With the exception of Smoke, my bangles are pretty moderately-to-low priced... at what the albite costs, I would want to know I'd wear it often.




Thanks JKP. Do your big ones fall as low on your hand as my photo above where my hand is sloped down?


----------



## Lots love

*NYC Princess* said:


> Maybe not actually fly off but if it hooked onto a piece of clothing, it could very likely fall off.
> 
> In bathroom lighting which I adjusted the photo filter to resemble more what my eyes see. Otherwise the photo looks more attractive than real life, although I think looks a little cooler in reality. With the lighter pink purple Jojo.
> View attachment 3142191
> View attachment 3142211




Love your new bangle it's so sweet beautiful [emoji8]but it is too big and if a bangle is too big flaps around and u can possibly bang it easier then if it snugger fit less chance of movement bangle try to get it in smaller size do your self favor good luck


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Lots love said:


> Love your new bangle it's so sweet beautiful [emoji8]but it is too big and if a bangle is too big flaps around and u can possibly bang it easier then if it snugger fit less chance of movement bangle try to get it in smaller size do your self favor good luck




So you think looks too big too right? [emoji25] unfortunately it only comes in 56.6 or 50.5, whereas I usually wear 53-54.


----------



## jadelover

*NYC Princess* said:


> Maybe not actually fly off but if it hooked onto a piece of clothing, it could very likely fall off.
> 
> In bathroom lighting which I adjusted the photo filter to resemble more what my eyes see. Otherwise the photo looks more attractive than real life, although I think looks a little cooler in reality. With the lighter pink purple Jojo.
> View attachment 3142191
> View attachment 3142211



NYC, I feel the bangle is too big.  Since you wait for so long to find lavender bangle, you can try to look for it when you visit Asia.  At least you can try one that fits you better.


----------



## Junkenpo

*NYC Princess* said:


> Thanks JKP. Do your big ones fall as low on your hand as my photo above where my hand is sloped down?



Only Courage feels quite that big, like it's going to fall off if I shake too hard.  FP and GS are "big" to me (54-55 compared to 50-53 that I like), but don't feel like they'd fall off on their own. 


Throwbacks of Courage


----------



## Lots love

*NYC Princess* said:


> So you think looks too big too right? [emoji25] unfortunately it only comes in 56.6 or 50.5, whereas I usually wear 53-54.




Yes I'm so sorry [emoji20]but yes I hate to see to flap around you will find that special one one day just be patient [emoji178]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> So you think looks too big too right? [emoji25] unfortunately it only comes in 56.6 or 50.5, whereas I usually wear 53-54.



In that last photo it does look too big. You mentioned you like to wear a bangle for at least a week or more a time and with it being that big you probably won't want to. Also you would probably always have to stack it. If it was inexpensive I would keep it since the colour is pretty but not at that price. Also not with a trip to Asia coming up.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> In that last photo it does look too big. You mentioned you like to wear a bangle for at least a week or more a time and with it being that big you probably won't want to. Also you would probably always have to stack it. If it was inexpensive I would keep it since the colour is pretty but not at that price. Also not with a trip to Asia coming up.







Lots love said:


> Yes I'm so sorry [emoji20]but yes I hate to see to flap around you will find that special one one day just be patient [emoji178]







Junkenpo said:


> Only Courage feels quite that big, like it's going to fall off if I shake too hard.  FP and GS are "big" to me (54-55 compared to 50-53 that I like), but don't feel like they'd fall off on their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throwbacks of Courage







jadelover said:


> NYC, I feel the bangle is too big.  Since you wait for so long to find lavender bangle, you can try to look for it when you visit Asia.  At least you can try one that fits you better.




Yea you ladies are right. It needs to go back.


----------



## Jade4Me

*NYC Princess* said:


> Maybe not actually fly off but if it hooked onto a piece of clothing, it could very likely fall off.
> 
> In bathroom lighting which I adjusted the photo filter to resemble more what my eyes see. Otherwise the photo looks more attractive than real life, although I think looks a little cooler in reality. With the lighter pink purple Jojo.
> View attachment 3142191
> View attachment 3142211


It's very pretty, but your last photo shows clearly that it's too big to wear 24/7. I just tried on that 59mm I posted before (will gift it to a friend later this year) and it hangs down the same on my hand. I wouldn't like to wear longer than an evening out... My fav no soap size is 56mm.


----------



## Jade4Me

annetok said:


> Hi Jadies! I got a new bangle but I'm not sure, seems a bit different. Though I like it, I feel like the lavender spot that I like is much lighter than the seller picture? It's cute, though. Want to get your thoughts on it
> 
> first pic is the seller's pic


Lavender almost always look more vibrant in photos than in real life. I'll bet anyone 2 dollars the seller's pic is unaltered.    It looks great on you and I like the bits in it, too.


----------



## Jade4Me

teagansmum said:


> Last year I remember a few ladies bought jade love knotts and were looking for designs. I saw this and though of those days. Never thought they would make such a pretty ring!


That is a very nice design and use of that type of carving!


----------



## Jade4Me

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Ugh...I am Soo ticked off!!
> I really wanted this bangle..I watched it and I ALMOST had it at $2.75...until ONE SECOND BEFORE someone else up-ed me by a damn quarter!!!!! Even had me almost cussin while I registered my kids for church school since It was ending at that time..
> Grr....


There's always another jade temptation out there!


----------



## crosso

My beautiful lavender hinged bangle is back - in pieces! Two jewelers tried to repair the hinge and now the gold is pretty mangled from their efforts and I will have to have a whole new hinge and clasp put on.:cry:
So considering Churk to redo it for me. Claire, are you happy with his work so far? Is he creating a hinge for your daughter's bangle or just banding together?
If anyone else has any good suggestions for someone to do this repair, please advise! I took it to a third well regarded custom jeweler here and they offered to try - but no guarantees they could fix it and are not accustomed to working with jade, so I'm out of options locally, I think.


----------



## crosso

crosso said:


> My beautiful lavender hinged bangle is back - in pieces! Two jewelers tried to repair the hinge and now the gold is pretty mangled from their efforts and I will have to have a whole new hinge and clasp put on.:cry:
> So considering Churk to redo it for me. Claire, are you happy with his work so far? Is he creating a hinge for your daughter's bangle or just banding together?
> If anyone else has any good suggestions for someone to do this repair, please advise! I took it to a third well regarded custom jeweler here and they offered to try - but no guarantees they could fix it and are not accustomed to working with jade, so I'm out of options locally, I think.



Pics of my poor Lila, boo hoo!


----------



## clairejune

Gosh Crosso, sorry to hear this! So far, Churk seems to have done a good job with banding, but I don't have it in hand yet. Jade4me had hers hinged with him though...

With yours, at least they didn't damage the Jade! Better late then not at all right? It will be lovely with an all new, clean clasp. Maybe he can credit you the gold of the old gold. And, if you do it all new, it will be beautifully clean. You can even do rose gold!

Ugh..,I'm distraught because my ring made it to the next city over...and according to the tracking, it's just sitting there! It hasn't moved on yet and I'm getting super annoyed because it's been there since Friday!


----------



## crosso

clairejune said:


> Gosh Crosso, sorry to hear this! So far, Churk seems to have done a good job with banding, but I don't have it in hand yet. Jade4me had hers hinged with him though...at least they didn't damage the Jade! Better late then not at all right?
> 
> Ugh..,I'm distraught because my ring made it to the next city over...and according to the tracking, it's just sitting there! It hasn't moved on yet and I'm getting super annoyed!



Thanks, Claire! I'm feeling a bit distraught at the moment too! Which I know is silly, there are a LOT of bigger problems one could stress over. But after 2 months was hoping for a better outcome. I believe J4Me had hers banded, not hinged and he did do a great job. So will reach out to him with some pics soon and see what he says.
Hope your ring gets a move on soon! I know it can be so frustrating waiting. The ways of USPS are a mystery to me. For ex, it took 3 days for a package to travel from a town 1.5 hours away from me to my town! Had I known, I would have just hopped in my car and driven there!


----------



## clairejune

I know....it's very similar except no one seems to know exactly where the package is, otherwise i would just jump in the car and get it. Everyone tells me not to worry, but I am kinda worried,


----------



## Jade4Me

Poor Lila! I hope talking to Churk will be promising. He banded (not hinged) my bangle that had just one crack.

Claire, hope your ring reaches you very soon! How frustrating!


----------



## clairejune

Thanks jade4me. Sorry I got yours confused about having been hinged.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Thanks, Claire! I'm feeling a bit distraught at the moment too! Which I know is silly, there are a LOT of bigger problems one could stress over. But after 2 months was hoping for a better outcome. I believe J4Me had hers banded, not hinged and he did do a great job. So will reach out to him with some pics soon and see what he says.
> Hope your ring gets a move on soon! I know it can be so frustrating waiting. The ways of USPS are a mystery to me. For ex, it took 3 days for a package to travel from a town 1.5 hours away from me to my town! Had I known, I would have just hopped in my car and driven there!



Hey Crosso sorry your bangle is not yet ready. All that waiting! Like Claire said maybe now you can get rose gold like your originally wanted..
The jade on her is so pretty. 
And Claire ups / FedEx all of them can be frustrating and no rhyme or reason with their speed of delivery or lack of. You'll get your ring soon


----------



## teagansmum

Popping in to say Hello ladies and hope everyone is well. I'll back tack through posts but for now I'll post some bangles that i received over the past few months. Today on my left wrist is two jadeite bangles with beads in between and on my right is a jadeite princess and Hetian dragon bangle.


----------



## teagansmum

*NYC Princess* said:


> Maybe not actually fly off but if it hooked onto a piece of clothing, it could very likely fall off.
> 
> In bathroom lighting which I adjusted the photo filter to resemble more what my eyes see. Otherwise the photo looks more attractive than real life, although I think looks a little cooler in reality. With the lighter pink purple Jojo.
> View attachment 3142191
> View attachment 3142211



Oh my!! She's absolutely stunning!! Honestly in my opinion, she looks a tad too large for you and you are right to be concerned of her falling off. Can they give you a smaller size in exchange. I think her colors show up beautifully in these photos. So pretty!!


----------



## teagansmum

crosso said:


> My beautiful lavender hinged bangle is back - in pieces! Two jewelers tried to repair the hinge and now the gold is pretty mangled from their efforts and I will have to have a whole new hinge and clasp put on.:cry:
> So considering Churk to redo it for me. Claire, are you happy with his work so far? Is he creating a hinge for your daughter's bangle or just banding together?
> If anyone else has any good suggestions for someone to do this repair, please advise! I took it to a third well regarded custom jeweler here and they offered to try - but no guarantees they could fix it and are not accustomed to working with jade, so I'm out of options locally, I think.



So sorry to hear this Crosso.  Single the other people mangled the gold can they not return some money for the damage?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> Popping in to say Hello ladies and hope everyone is well. I'll back tack through posts but for now I'll post some bangles that i received over the past few months. Today on my left wrist is two jadeite bangles with beads in between and on my right is a jadeite princess and Hetian dragon bangle.



Wow they look great stacked together and I'm glad there is more than just a few of is who wear bangles on both wrist
They all look wonderful but my favourite is the green bangle. It's such a nice soft green and I can see bits of orange in it.


----------



## clairejune

Ladies, thanks for the support. The postal people here are just so lazy sometimes. It makes me frustrated! And then I think, what if someone stole it at the post office, and other such thoughts.

crosso, If you have someone do it newly, it's like a new start to a long relationship ahead.....Jade fate!

Tea, great stacks! 

Nyc, sorry that the lavender isn't what you hoped. I think the beauty is in the color vividness and patterns, because it has a more opaque look to it. So, the color has to be up to expectations because the Jade isn't playing with light the way that moist/translucent bangles do. If it's also too large and bothersome, well that should not be the case. 

I have bangles that are large, but I'm not too bothered by thatfeing of looseness, even though it does feel different.   I personally think it's got a unique look...would look great with white slacks and a lavender silk top in the summer...it could really go with a lot, but if you are not thrilled, then I say return and wait for one that you are very excited about.


----------



## annetok

Today is a special day, so Bali shall accompany me :3


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

annetok said:


> Today is a special day, so Bali shall accompany me :3



Bali glows! Hope you are enjoying your special day Annetok


----------



## annetok

Jade4Me said:


> Lavender almost always look more vibrant in photos than in real life. I'll bet anyone 2 dollars the seller's pic is unaltered.    It looks great on you and I like the bits in it, too.



I guess you're right. In any case, my new bangle has grown to be another favorite. I can't think of a name! Something related to the red spots maybe. Hahaha measles?? Just joking


----------



## teagansmum

annetok said:


> I guess you're right. In any case, my new bangle has grown to be another favorite. I can't think of a name! Something related to the red spots maybe. Hahaha measles?? Just joking



Bali's design is so crisp!! I love her!!
As for a name I had to giggle. Small Pox.   Strangely, I do like the name Pox.


----------



## annetok

Thanks Jademommy and Tea! Heyyy, Pox is perfect. Haha, introducing... POX!


----------



## annetok

teagansmum said:


> Popping in to say Hello ladies and hope everyone is well. I'll back tack through posts but for now I'll post some bangles that i received over the past few months. Today on my left wrist is two jadeite bangles with beads in between and on my right is a jadeite princess and Hetian dragon bangle.



Your Hetian is so unique and smooth. Nephrite really has a different allure!


----------



## teagansmum

annetok said:


> Thanks Jademommy and Tea! Heyyy, Pox is perfect. Haha, introducing... POX!



I love the bangle and the name! Hey, I think Angelina Jolie named her son Pox, if I'm correct.


----------



## Junkenpo

I think Pox is a fun name for a cute bangle!... although I think Angie named her son Pax (peace). lol


----------



## Junkenpo

Leaf called me last night.  Here's a pic of her pretty side in yellow indoor light, followed by a pic of her "leaf" side. lol  Icy bangle with large grain and lots of flaws, strong though.


----------



## Jade4Me

annetok said:


> I guess you're right. In any case, my new bangle has grown to be another favorite. I can't think of a name! Something related to the red spots maybe. Hahaha measles?? Just joking


Pox is cute!


----------



## Jade4Me

teagansmum said:


> Popping in to say Hello ladies and hope everyone is well. I'll back tack through posts but for now I'll post some bangles that i received over the past few months. Today on my left wrist is two jadeite bangles with beads in between and on my right is a jadeite princess and Hetian dragon bangle.


Love your stacks!


----------



## BabyDarling

aerinha said:


> Upclose of what I assume is a Chinese character on earring.  If anyone can read it, I would love to know what it says...




Looks like "Fu" to me.  Written like this: &#31119;
Hopefully you can see that Chinese character I typed. haha. it means blessing.


----------



## BabyDarling

Just discovered this Jade thread, allow me to share my baby pineapple pendant. Received as a gift when I was a baby.  In Hokkien pineapples are called "Ong Lai" and mean "prosperity comes" so she's my little prosperity charm. 

Her colour is starting to darken in patches after wearing her for a year. 

I have a jade bangle I received recently and will share that too when I can.


----------



## annetok

BabyDarling said:


> Just discovered this Jade thread, allow me to share my baby pineapple pendant. Received as a gift when I was a baby.  In Hokkien pineapples are called "Ong Lai" and mean "prosperity comes" so she's my little prosperity charm.
> 
> Her colour is starting to darken in patches after wearing her for a year.
> 
> I have a jade bangle I received recently and will share that too when I can.
> 
> View attachment 3143322




Awww so cute! Love your pendant. Welcome to the forum BabyDarling!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

annetok said:


> Thanks Jademommy and Tea! Heyyy, Pox is perfect. Haha, introducing... POX!



Pox is the perfect name!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Leaf called me last night.  Here's a pic of her pretty side in yellow indoor light, followed by a pic of her "leaf" side. lol  Icy bangle with large grain and lots of flaws, strong though.



It's like two bangles in one. While I can see why you refer to the icy white side as the pretty side, the other is interesting. It does look like Autumn leaves and there is much beauty in that


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BabyDarling said:


> Just discovered this Jade thread, allow me to share my baby pineapple pendant. Received as a gift when I was a baby.  In Hokkien pineapples are called "Ong Lai" and mean "prosperity comes" so she's my little prosperity charm.
> 
> Her colour is starting to darken in patches after wearing her for a year.
> 
> I have a jade bangle I received recently and will share that too when I can.
> 
> View attachment 3143322



What a darling pendant Baby Darling would love to see your bangle too. Welcome to the forum


----------



## BabyDarling

annetok, 2boys_jademommy:

Thank you!  So wonderful to find a community of jade lovers. Am busy reading through the thread and admiring all the lovely jade pieces here.


----------



## Jade4Me

BabyDarling said:


> Just discovered this Jade thread, allow me to share my baby pineapple pendant. Received as a gift when I was a baby.  In Hokkien pineapples are called "Ong Lai" and mean "prosperity comes" so she's my little prosperity charm.
> 
> Her colour is starting to darken in patches after wearing her for a year.
> 
> I have a jade bangle I received recently and will share that too when I can.
> 
> View attachment 3143322


Welcome and that is a very cute pendant with fresh color!


----------



## Jade4Me

There has been a few mod shots of jade bangles in Costco, so here's mine from last night - shopping with Oil Slick.


----------



## BabyDarling

Jade4Me said:


> Welcome and that is a very cute pendant with fresh color!




Thank you very much!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Junkenpo said:


> Only Courage feels quite that big, like it's going to fall off if I shake too hard.  FP and GS are "big" to me (54-55 compared to 50-53 that I like), but don't feel like they'd fall off on their own.
> 
> 
> Throwbacks of Courage



Wow!!! That looks super big on you....how big is courage anyway?


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

crosso said:


> Pics of my poor Lila, boo hoo!



Wow crosso....they DID mangle it!!! Wow.... I guess Churk is the man for the job.... such a beautiful bangle too! I hope u get it fixed asap... I wouldn't trust amy of the jewelers around me with anything like that....probably only one VERY familiar with jade...none in salt lake! Well there's one Asian jewelry store but I think they would charge A LOT.....


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

clairejune said:


> Jademommy, broken ice is an unusually hard thing to describe lol! Coarse grain does not equal broken ice because I have a coarse grain bangle and it's not like broken ice at all.  I think that broken ice describes a way in which a bangle crystalized.  Other crystal types are "sticky rice" etc.  With my blue one, it's got a fine grain because of the translucence, or maybe it's a purity of the jade that accounts for the translucence.  When held up to the light, it looks like shattered ice.  There are patterns which break up the translucence.  I guess it's like looking through a kaleidoscope, one sees many different frames.  I  think broken ice can have a mixture of grain sizes, maybe fine and coarse together.
> Like you, I think all grain sizes can be gorgeous.  What makes broken ice so interesting is the translucence combined with a sense of 'body'.
> Flies wings happen not only with coarse grains, but tend to be more noticeable with the coarse sizes.  Unfortunately, flies wings can no longer be proof of an untreated bangle.  There were some reports of B grade bangles with flies wings. Sigh...the treatments keep getting better and better at looking 'natural'.



I have a grade B with flies wings.....originally---It was one of my first "jade" purchases, and I bought it because I had heard that flies wings couldn't really be faked....well when I looked more and more as I learned more and more AND asked opinions,  I learned it was grade B..... boo!!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

clairejune said:


> Here are some pics which I took of the snake ring over the Summer....actually I just noticed that these are kind of blurry, but I hope you can still see...the snake has the stones wrapped in it's coils. It's a massive ring!
> 
> View attachment 3140943
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140944
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140945



Your ring is super unique and very beautiful!!!!!! Wow!!! It never ceases to amaze me--what ideas jewelers have and put into action!!!! I will definitely remember your story about the snake ring now...
And I totally understand what you mean...if you stopped at something else when it's possible you could have got better quality at the same price...that I will have to remember as well...
I love collecting jewelry....all sorts  
Did your daughter get her pink hinged yet????
I can't wait to see churks work on the hinge


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> I have a grade B with flies wings.....originally---It was one of my first "jade" purchases, and I bought it because I had heard that flies wings couldn't really be faked....well when I looked more and more as I learned more and more AND asked opinions,  I learned it was grade B..... boo!!!



Yeah I used to think fly wings are a good indicator of authenticity too. I have a bangle that I will post later today if I get the chance....I think it is most likely B grade but wanted you Jadies.
It's terrible that there are sellers scamming people. Treated jade is fine but one should be told of it so they can decide whether or not they want it. Personally I would rather an untreated bangle than a gorgeous treated one.


----------



## nexiv

Hello jade lovelies. Have a LOT of catching up to do here (not been very well), and am looking forward to it, but just quickly can I ask for some opinions on this fatty from Churk? Will update about my feelings on the previous bangle I enquired about shortly. Just wanted to get some feelings on this though, mostly cos the import tax for the UK is 20% and my other half would like to know more about it if more can be known from the description and pics 

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/242224555/jade-bangle-pale-lavender-jade-bangle?ref=favs_view_2


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Sadly purple albite will be going home to Singapore. But I have a new bangle that came to keep me company. She is a quieter purple but fits me much better. Introducing Dream!!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

teagansmum said:


> Oh my!! She's absolutely stunning!! Honestly in my opinion, she looks a tad too large for you and you are right to be concerned of her falling off. Can they give you a smaller size in exchange. I think her colors show up beautifully in these photos. So pretty!!



Unfortunately the seller only has 50.5 and 56.6, whereas I usually wear 53-54. Probably can go a little smaller because I don't use soap or plastic bags.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

clairejune said:


> Ladies, thanks for the support. The postal people here are just so lazy sometimes. It makes me frustrated! And then I think, what if someone stole it at the post office, and other such thoughts.
> 
> crosso, If you have someone do it newly, it's like a new start to a long relationship ahead.....Jade fate!
> 
> Tea, great stacks!
> 
> Nyc, sorry that the lavender isn't what you hoped. I think the beauty is in the color vividness and patterns, because it has a more opaque look to it. So, the color has to be up to expectations because the Jade isn't playing with light the way that moist/translucent bangles do. If it's also too large and bothersome, well that should not be the case.
> 
> I have bangles that are large, but I'm not too bothered by thatfeing of looseness, even though it does feel different.   I personally think it's got a unique look...would look great with white slacks and a lavender silk top in the summer...it could really go with a lot, but if you are not thrilled, then I say return and wait for one that you are very excited about.



I think I just like the feeling of a more snug bangle, particularly as I wear them for weeks at a time. I feel like big bangles are more costume jewelry-like, if that makes sense. Maybe because those are less customizable, and almost always too big for me lol.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

annetok said:


> Today is a special day, so Bali shall accompany me :3



Very luminescent! What is the special day?


----------



## *NYC Princess*

BabyDarling said:


> Just discovered this Jade thread, allow me to share my baby pineapple pendant. Received as a gift when I was a baby.  In Hokkien pineapples are called "Ong Lai" and mean "prosperity comes" so she's my little prosperity charm.
> 
> Her colour is starting to darken in patches after wearing her for a year.
> 
> I have a jade bangle I received recently and will share that too when I can.
> 
> View attachment 3143322



What a sweet pendant!! Did you wear it as a child too?


----------



## annetok

*NYC Princess* said:


> Very luminescent! What is the special day?




Oh, I received a literary honor for a short story I wrote!

Dream is pretty! Lovely colors and dreamy smoothness!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

annetok said:


> Oh, I received a literary honor for a short story I wrote!
> 
> 
> 
> Dream is pretty! Lovely colors and dreamy smoothness!




Congratulations!! Special day indeed!! [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

nexiv said:


> Hello jade lovelies. Have a LOT of catching up to do here (not been very well), and am looking forward to it, but just quickly can I ask for some opinions on this fatty from Churk? Will update about my feelings on the previous bangle I enquired about shortly. Just wanted to get some feelings on this though, mostly cos the import tax for the UK is 20% and my other half would like to know more about it if more can be known from the description and pics
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/242224555/jade-bangle-pale-lavender-jade-bangle?ref=favs_view_2



Nexiv I think the bangle has good colour but not very translucent. I know some people prefer more opaque jade but personally I like translucence and or the creamy, moist look. Not sure what you look for in jade but if it is colour I think it does have some interning colours goin on


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> Sadly purple albite will be going home to Singapore. But I have a new bangle that came to keep me company. She is a quieter purple but fits me much better. Introducing Dream!!
> 
> View attachment 3143924
> View attachment 3143926
> View attachment 3143927



Dream is a beauty! Where did you get her and what are her dimensions / size? Dream looks shinier than the bangle you are returning. Any pics of you wearing i?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

annetok said:


> Oh, I received a literary honor for a short story I wrote!
> 
> Dream is pretty! Lovely colors and dreamy smoothness!



Oh wow congrats Annetok and glad Bali was there with you &#128521;


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> Dream is a beauty! Where did you get her and what are her dimensions / size? Dream looks shinier than the bangle you are returning. Any pics of you wearing i?




Thanks jademommy!! She is 54.1. I bought her from a friend for whom Dream was a little too small.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

What do you think Jadies... It's a gift from my mother in law. I think it is treated because of the jelly texture and lack of colours. It sometimes looks white and sometimes pale green. I have posted her before and one of the Jadies thought it was treated too. Honest opinions and I won't be offended. I don't wear her anyway


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Here is the jade ring given to me by my dad when I got married. I wore it on my right and but switched it to he left for the picture. Easier to photograph. The jade was from a ring he used to wear and I had it reset. I designed it myself. It's set in 18k gold and the jade is a bright apple green.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> Thanks jademommy!! She is 54.1. I bought her from a friend for whom Dream was a little too small.
> 
> View attachment 3144005
> View attachment 3144009


 

dream looks great on you and the fit is much better! 
Amazing how much difference 2mm can make... The bangles that caught my eye recently are about 2 mm bigger than what I usually wear.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3144007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think Jadies... It's a gift from my mother in law. I think it is treated because of the jelly texture and lack of colours. It sometimes looks white and sometimes pale green. I have posted her before and one of the Jadies thought it was treated too. Honest opinions and I won't be offended. I don't wear her anyway




I don't know much about these things but it can go with anything! Do you not like it because you think it's treated? Even if it might not be "real", the intention behind it is real and maybe hold sentimental value?


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> dream looks great on you and the fit is much better!
> 
> Amazing how much difference 2mm can make... The bangles that caught my eye recently are about 2 mm bigger than what I usually wear.




2-3mm does seem to make a big difference! More than I had thought as 2mm on a ruler looks so small!!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3144007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think Jadies... It's a gift from my mother in law. I think it is treated because of the jelly texture and lack of colours. It sometimes looks white and sometimes pale green. I have posted her before and one of the Jadies thought it was treated too. Honest opinions and I won't be offended. I don't wear her anyway




Jadies...I just got that [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> I don't know much about these things but it can go with anything! Do you not like it because you think it's treated? Even if it might not be "real", the intention behind it is real and maybe hold sentimental value?



Yeah partly for that reason and it is an oval which I am not find of. My mil and I have an okay relationship but we are not close. Drama from before. We are much better now but but not close. I still appreciate the gift


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> Jadies...I just got that [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Huh?!? Not quite sure I understand. Why the tears?


----------



## teagansmum

*NYC Princess* said:


> Thanks jademommy!! She is 54.1. I bought her from a friend for whom Dream was a little too small.
> 
> View attachment 3144005
> View attachment 3144009



I must say, if I owned a beautiful bangle such as Dream, I'd never search for another bangle again!! Wow!


----------



## teagansmum

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3144007
> 
> 
> What do you think Jadies... It's a gift from my mother in law. I think it is treated because of the jelly texture and lack of colours. It sometimes looks white and sometimes pale green. I have posted her before and one of the Jadies thought it was treated too. Honest opinions and I won't be offended. I don't wear her anyway



I think your gift is lovely and goes with anything. Even if she were treated, which I can't tell from he photo, she's still a pretty looking bangle that would be great to wear on days where you need clarity in your life, since she's nice and clear.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> Huh?!? Not quite sure I understand. Why the tears?




It's laughing tears

I thought you were making a pun...jade ladies = jadies


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> I think your gift is lovely and goes with anything. Even if she were treated, which I can't tell from he photo, she's still a pretty looking bangle that would be great to wear on days where you need clarity in your life, since she's nice and clear.



Thank you Tea! Actually it was very thoughtful of her. She bought it on a recent trip to Asia. Not sure if it is from China or Thailand because she visited both countries


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> It's laughing tears
> 
> I thought you were making a pun...jade ladies = jadies



Lol! I like referring us all as Jadies since we are Ladies who love jade &#128539;


----------



## *NYC Princess*

teagansmum said:


> I must say, if I owned a beautiful bangle such as Dream, I'd never search for another bangle again!! Wow!




Thanks tea!! In real life, the texture is not that fine but it does have some translucency. Strong lavender is very expensive so I am happy with the soft but visible lavender color (not as faint as my Jojo pink purple) and the soft green like new green shoots.


----------



## BabyDarling

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3144016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the jade ring given to me by my dad when I got married. I wore it on my right and but switched it to he left for the picture. Easier to photograph. The jade was from a ring he used to wear and I had it reset. I designed it myself. It's set in 18k gold and the jade is a bright apple green.




I love how the setting really showcases the beauty of the jade!


----------



## BabyDarling

*NYC Princess* said:


> What a sweet pendant!! Did you wear it as a child too?




Thanks! I'm not sure if my mom ever wore this on me as a baby but I definitely did not wear this as a child. Found this pendant in a little red pouch my mom used to keep all the gifts I received as a baby (mostly gold bangles, chains and some small jade pieces).  

Btw, Dream is soooo gorgeous! I'm hoping to one day acquire one like Dream.. a mix of lavender & green.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BabyDarling said:


> I love how the setting really showcases the beauty of the jade!



Thank you Babydarling! I was going to have it set in a more typical oval setting but then chose to have it lie horizontally instead of vertically and just have a simple design. I am going to try and wear it more often.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Dream in different lighting. Photos are mostly of the most vibrant spot. It is also not quite as vibrant in real life. Is this what they call broken glass? Some translucency but a larger grain?


----------



## *NYC Princess*

BabyDarling said:


> Thanks! I'm not sure if my mom ever wore this on me as a baby but I definitely did not wear this as a child. Found this pendant in a little red pouch my mom used to keep all the gifts I received as a baby (mostly gold bangles, chains and some small jade pieces).
> 
> Btw, Dream is soooo gorgeous! I'm hoping to one day acquire one like Dream.. a mix of lavender & green.




That's sweet for you to become reacquainted with it. 

Thanks! I've been looking for a pink purple for a long time.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Dream, pink purple Jojo, and purple albite



Here you could see better the larger grain of Dream


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> Dream in different lighting. Photos are mostly of the most vibrant spot. It is also not quite as vibrant in real life. Is this what they call broken glass? Some translucency but a larger grain?
> 
> View attachment 3144161
> View attachment 3144162
> View attachment 3144163
> View attachment 3144164



I think this may be what they mean by broken glass or broken ice. I like it sometimes more than fine grain because it givers it so much character and seems to refract the light. 
It's lovely on you.  I'm  guessing you like the lavender side more than the side with the green patch  I think both sides look great. It definitely has much more purple than green.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> I think this may be what they mean by broken glass or broken ice. I like it sometimes more than fine grain because it givers it so much character and seems to refract the light.
> 
> It's lovely on you.  I'm  guessing you like the lavender side more than the side with the green patch  I think both sides look great. It definitely has much more purple than green.




Ha broken ice, that's what I meant!! 

Broken glass sounds like a bar fight!! I do like the purple more but the soft green is very soothing too.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> Dream, pink purple Jojo, and purple albite
> 
> View attachment 3144166
> 
> Here you could see better the larger grain of Dream
> View attachment 3144167
> View attachment 3144168



Dream is also the widest bangle. I do prefer Dream over the bangle you are returning. I think the lavender is nicer and more even in colour and the patch of green is calming. It's like all the obvious beauty of the lavender is on one side but the quiet calm of green is on the other


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Fit in comparison to purple albite


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> Dream is also the widest bangle. I do prefer Dream over the bangle you are returning. I think the lavender is nicer and more even in colour and the patch of green is calming. It's like all the obvious beauty of the lavender is on one side but the quiet calm of green is on the other




Yes it is more even, quiet and soft...hence Dream haha


----------



## piosavsfan

*NYC Princess* said:


> Dream in different lighting. Photos are mostly of the most vibrant spot. It is also not quite as vibrant in real life. Is this what they call broken glass? Some translucency but a larger grain?
> 
> View attachment 3144161
> View attachment 3144162
> View attachment 3144163
> View attachment 3144164



Omg it's gorgeous!


----------



## annetok

Hi Jadies! I was looking around for nephrites. On etsy some odd things came up. The sellers call these "Hetian" jade but I don't remember nephrite being banded like agate. Here's an example: https://www.etsy.com/listing/207272146/61mm-hetian-jade-bangle-for-jewelry?ref=shop_home_active_22

What stone could this be?

Thanks!


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi jadies!  

NYCP, I think your new lavender looks like a much more secure fit.. it's too bad UJ didn't have an albite in your size.

Annetok,  it's a neat looking bangle... reminds me of the petrified wood bangles, but I'm not sure. 

Babydarling,   such a sweet pendant!  Very spring fresh color!

2boys, nice ring!  I'm looking forward to passing my dad's ring to DS when he's old enough to take care of it.


----------



## Junkenpo

I still have Leaf on... here's her with the sun shining through. I think her best quality is how she holds on to the light and gets all glowy.


----------



## BabyDarling

Here's the bangle I received from my mom as a wedding gift. Had a hard time capturing the true colour (kept looking greyish in photo). lol. 

The shop she bought it from said it was Burmese jade, but we don't know the grade. 






For special occasions I stack her with some gold bangles.


----------



## BabyDarling

Junkenpo said:


> I still have Leaf on... here's her with the sun shining through. I think her best quality is how she holds on to the light and gets all glowy.


Gorgeous! There's something very ethereal about Leaf.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

NYC Princess the fit is definitely better. I'm glad it all worked it out and you ended up with your dream bangle. 

JKP leaf does glow in the sun. You can see the internal structure. I love the orange slicing through the clear white jade. 

Baby Darling you wedding gift bangle from your mom is so pretty! Did she choose it for you and surprise you because it fits nicely on your wrist and I love the look of the sparkly bangles dressing it up


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

annetok said:


> Hi Jadies! I was looking around for nephrites. On etsy some odd things came up. The sellers call these "Hetian" jade but I don't remember nephrite being banded like agate. Here's an example: https://www.etsy.com/listing/207272146/61mm-hetian-jade-bangle-for-jewelry?ref=shop_home_active_22
> 
> What stone could this be?
> 
> Thanks!



Annetok not sure what stone it could be. There are bits in there that look like it could be nephrite 
(Not necessarily Hetian - thanks for the information again Claire and Crosso &#128521; ) but the bangle as a whole doesn't look like nephrite to me. It almost reminds me of wood no doubt it's interesting - are you thinking of getting it?


----------



## nexiv

2boys_jademommy said:


> Nexiv I think the bangle has good colour but not very translucent. I know some people prefer more opaque jade but personally I like translucence and or the creamy, moist look. Not sure what you look for in jade but if it is colour I think it does have some interning colours goin on



Hi, oh I'm so glad you think the colour is good because that is what's drawing me to over and over. Translucency isn't high on my priorities at the moment, I'm just loving the opaques and how the colours show via that way at the moment  I'm loving the term "moist" to describe jade! 

I'm trying to wangle this bangle (lol) which I could buy for myself soon, but I'm worried it will go. Dear other half has been talking about an early anniversary present, but it's literally 8 times the price of what he was originally going to get. But we've recently been through a rough time so he's feeling generous and I'm feel accepting and grateful.

We're talking about getting it delivered to my step brother who lives in the US, as my dad and his mum are currently over there visiting and they could bring it back with them rather than me potentially footing a large customs charge which in itself isn't the end of the world, but as it'd be my very first ever jade I don't want anything (like a non refundable customs charge to get it to me) to cloud my decision on whether it's right for me regarding fit or any other reason. Is this too naughty? Should I suck it up?




*NYC Princess* said:


> Dream in different lighting. Photos are mostly of the most vibrant spot. It is also not quite as vibrant in real life. Is this what they call broken glass? Some translucency but a larger grain?
> 
> View attachment 3144161
> View attachment 3144162
> View attachment 3144163
> View attachment 3144164



Just absolutely mind blowing! I am looking at her over and over again, are you doing the same?!  The colour is incredible, congratulations on Dream x




Junkenpo said:


> I still have Leaf on... here's her with the sun shining through. I think her best quality is how she holds on to the light and gets all glowy.



This is the first time I've ever really appreciated translucency. I think the colours are just perfect to show it off too. It really reminds me of how my pearls seem to "glow" and stand off of my body like they're levitating. 




BabyDarling said:


> Here's the bangle I received from my mom as a wedding gift. Had a hard time capturing the true colour (kept looking greyish in photo). lol.
> 
> The shop she bought it from said it was Burmese jade, but we don't know the grade.
> 
> View attachment 3144321
> 
> View attachment 3144322
> 
> 
> For special occasions I stack her with some gold bangles.
> 
> View attachment 3144326



Very beautiful. I just love this look with the gold bangles! You have wonderful taste


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Nexiv the colour is lovely in that bangle and would be perfect as an anniversary present 
Where are you located? I'm in Canada and when I ordered from suzannes corner jade who is in Hawaii there were no extra charges / duty.


----------



## nexiv

I'm in the UK and jade carries a 20% customs charge. Ouch!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

nexiv said:


> I'm in the UK and jade carries a 20% customs charge. Ouch!



Maybe it is different here because I thought the price includes the projected cost of duty and the seller pays it. Have you asked the seller because 20 percent is a lot!


----------



## nexiv

Churk's policies list customs as the buyer's responsibility.  Yeah,  20% is a lot so I'm trying to weigh things up.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

nexiv said:


> Churk's policies list customs as the buyer's responsibility.  Yeah,  20% is a lot so I'm trying to weigh things up.



Hmmmm I would think about how much I want it. Jade worrh is based on so many things including how much you like. 
Having said this it would not hurt to negotiate a better price. Maybe the seller would give a small discount...
Good luck with your decision &#128522;


----------



## annetok

2boys_jademommy said:


> Annetok not sure what stone it could be. There are bits in there that look like it could be nephrite
> (Not necessarily Hetian - thanks for the information again Claire and Crosso &#128521; ) but the bangle as a whole doesn't look like nephrite to me. It almost reminds me of wood no doubt it's interesting - are you thinking of getting it?



Not really. I don't think I'd wear it. But I'm intrigued. I've not seen any like it!


----------



## BabyDarling

2boys_jademommy said:


> Baby Darling you wedding gift bangle from your mom is so pretty! Did she choose it for you and surprise you because it fits nicely on your wrist and I love the look of the sparkly bangles dressing it up



Thank you! Yup she did. She went out of state to visit relatives and bought it for me without me knowing. Thankfully the size fits well haha. 



nexiv said:


> Very beautiful. I just love this look with the gold bangles! You have wonderful taste



Thank you so much!


----------



## nexiv

I have permission to purchase this fatty today if I wish 

Now I do I can decide if she's really what I want. As I mentioned my dear other half and I have been through the wringer the last few weeks, so I want to try and be as sure as I can I'm not spending money on a whim. I know he'd give me anything he could right now to help make me happy and I want to respect him enough to not take advantage of that.

I wish there was a way I could tell the date I put it on my favourites list on Etsy, cos I've looked at her a number of times. I think part of it is the thickness of it! It really stands out to me amongst my other favourites. I'm going to make a paper version in a bit to test out that size.


But here's the thing. If anyone is up for this, could you show me other jade bangle options in the $220 - $300 (£150 - £200) bracket? I'd like to see how I feel. I'm just looking through Etsy now, and the reason why I decided not to go ahead with the carved one from GeGe I asked about a while ago, is because I feel the edge is just slightly too "sharp" for me, and the carved design not as pronounced as I'd like. The colour is stunning but I'd prefer it if it were uncarved if that makes sense 

A pic of "fatty"


----------



## Jade4Me

annetok said:


> Oh, I received a literary honor for a short story I wrote!
> 
> Dream is pretty! Lovely colors and dreamy smoothness!


Congrats!


----------



## Jade4Me

*NYC Princess* said:


> Thanks jademommy!! She is 54.1. I bought her from a friend for whom Dream was a little too small.
> 
> View attachment 3144005
> View attachment 3144009


Congrats! Dream looks much better on you and love her colors! I agree the larger grains give character!


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3144016
> 
> 
> Here is the jade ring given to me by my dad when I got married. I wore it on my right and but switched it to he left for the picture. Easier to photograph. The jade was from a ring he used to wear and I had it reset. I designed it myself. It's set in 18k gold and the jade is a bright apple green.


I love this east west design! It puts a modern touch to a cherished heirloom! You should wear it more often!


----------



## Jade4Me

annetok said:


> Hi Jadies! I was looking around for nephrites. On etsy some odd things came up. The sellers call these "Hetian" jade but I don't remember nephrite being banded like agate. Here's an example: https://www.etsy.com/listing/207272146/61mm-hetian-jade-bangle-for-jewelry?ref=shop_home_active_22
> 
> What stone could this be?
> 
> Thanks!


This and most of their bangles look like agate to me.


----------



## Jade4Me

BabyDarling said:


> Here's the bangle I received from my mom as a wedding gift. Had a hard time capturing the true colour (kept looking greyish in photo). lol.
> 
> The shop she bought it from said it was Burmese jade, but we don't know the grade.
> 
> View attachment 3144321
> 
> View attachment 3144322
> 
> 
> For special occasions I stack her with some gold bangles.
> 
> View attachment 3144326


Sweet looking princess bangle and looks A grade to me!


----------



## Jade4Me

nexiv said:


> I have permission to purchase this fatty today if I wish
> 
> Now I do I can decide if she's really what I want. As I mentioned my dear other half and I have been through the wringer the last few weeks, so I want to try and be as sure as I can I'm not spending money on a whim. I know he'd give me anything he could right now to help make me happy and I want to respect him enough to not take advantage of that.
> 
> I wish there was a way I could tell the date I put it on my favourites list on Etsy, cos I've looked at her a number of times. I think part of it is the thickness of it! It really stands out to me amongst my other favourites. I'm going to make a paper version in a bit to test out that size.
> 
> 
> But here's the thing. If anyone is up for this, could you show me other jade bangle options in the $220 - $300 (£150 - £200) bracket? I'd like to see how I feel. I'm just looking through Etsy now, and the reason why I decided not to go ahead with the carved one from GeGe I asked about a while ago, is because I feel the edge is just slightly too "sharp" for me, and the carved design not as pronounced as I'd like. The colour is stunning but I'd prefer it if it were uncarved if that makes sense
> 
> A pic of "fatty"


It's a very pretty bangle and unusual in how thick it is. Just be aware lavender usually looks more vibrant in photos. Have you looked at Ultimate Jadeite both on Etsy and eBay? They would be a good reference for bangles in that price range.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

nexiv said:


> I have permission to purchase this fatty today if I wish
> 
> Now I do I can decide if she's really what I want. As I mentioned my dear other half and I have been through the wringer the last few weeks, so I want to try and be as sure as I can I'm not spending money on a whim. I know he'd give me anything he could right now to help make me happy and I want to respect him enough to not take advantage of that.
> 
> I wish there was a way I could tell the date I put it on my favourites list on Etsy, cos I've looked at her a number of times. I think part of it is the thickness of it! It really stands out to me amongst my other favourites. I'm going to make a paper version in a bit to test out that size.
> 
> 
> But here's the thing. If anyone is up for this, could you show me other jade bangle options in the $220 - $300 (£150 - £200) bracket? I'd like to see how I feel. I'm just looking through Etsy now, and the reason why I decided not to go ahead with the carved one from GeGe I asked about a while ago, is because I feel the edge is just slightly too "sharp" for me, and the carved design not as pronounced as I'd like. The colour is stunning but I'd prefer it if it were uncarved if that makes sense
> 
> A pic of "fatty"



Gotta love a chubby princess  Take your time to decide but I would say that is a reasonable price for this bangle. It's pretty.
The bangle I recently bought at Suzanne's Corner is approx $250.00 and it is similar in that the lavender colour is nice but translucence  and shine was just okay. It is a medium princess in terms of thickness. Not sure it you saw when I posted my slim pale apple green princess but that was about $300.00 USD.


----------



## nexiv

2boys_jademommy said:


> Gotta love a chubby princess  Take your time to decide but I would say that is a reasonable price for this bangle. It's pretty.
> The bangle I recently bought at Suzanne's Corner is approx $250.00 and it is similar in that the lavender colour is nice but translucence  and shine was just okay. It is a medium princess in terms of thickness. Not sure it you saw when I posted my slim pale apple green princess but that was about $300.00 USD.



I'm making my way back through the thread now becoming more and more interested in translucency... *sigh*

Your flat lavender D is TDF!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

nexiv said:


> I'm making my way back through the thread now becoming more and more interested in translucency... *sigh*
> 
> Your flat lavender D is TDF!



Thank you Nexiv! I am wearing her on my right hand today. On the left is my everyday princess bangle.


----------



## crosso

nexiv said:


> I have permission to purchase this fatty today if I wish
> 
> Now I do I can decide if she's really what I want. As I mentioned my dear other half and I have been through the wringer the last few weeks, so I want to try and be as sure as I can I'm not spending money on a whim. I know he'd give me anything he could right now to help make me happy and I want to respect him enough to not take advantage of that.
> 
> I wish there was a way I could tell the date I put it on my favourites list on Etsy, cos I've looked at her a number of times. I think part of it is the thickness of it! It really stands out to me amongst my other favourites. I'm going to make a paper version in a bit to test out that size.
> 
> 
> But here's the thing. If anyone is up for this, could you show me other jade bangle options in the $220 - $300 (£150 - £200) bracket? I'd like to see how I feel. I'm just looking through Etsy now, and the reason why I decided not to go ahead with the carved one from GeGe I asked about a while ago, is because I feel the edge is just slightly too "sharp" for me, and the carved design not as pronounced as I'd like. The colour is stunning but I'd prefer it if it were uncarved if that makes sense
> 
> A pic of "fatty"



Nevix, I like the weightiness of this bangle. Remember though that lavender almost always looks more intense in photos than in person. I think this is a good price for this bangle and princess is the classic shape.


----------



## crosso

I'm wearing my maw sit sit bangle today and took some pictures since I was recently asked about translucency. It's actually more translucent than I remembered in the light, but since it doesn't appear so on my arm, I think of it as more opaque. It's really a lovely stone. I ordered a maw sit sit mala and some green silk thread to create an opera length necklace to either knot or double to wear with it! &#128522;


----------



## crosso

BabyDarling said:


> Here's the bangle I received from my mom as a wedding gift. Had a hard time capturing the true colour (kept looking greyish in photo). lol.
> 
> The shop she bought it from said it was Burmese jade, but we don't know the grade.
> 
> View attachment 3144321
> 
> View attachment 3144322
> 
> 
> For special occasions I stack her with some gold bangles.
> 
> View attachment 3144326



Nice bangle and how special to have it as a gift from your mother! It's very pretty &#128150;


----------



## crosso

*NYC Princess* said:


> Fit in comparison to purple albite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3144197
> View attachment 3144200



Love Dream! Much better fit and although the lavender may not have quite as much intensity, it is still very nice saturation. Couple with the bigger width, I think it has just as much 'presence' as the albite. Congrats!


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3144016
> 
> 
> Here is the jade ring given to me by my dad when I got married. I wore it on my right and but switched it to he left for the picture. Easier to photograph. The jade was from a ring he used to wear and I had it reset. I designed it myself. It's set in 18k gold and the jade is a bright apple green.



Ooooooh, so pretty, jademommy! The color is beautiful and I like the way you had it set very much.


----------



## crosso

Junkenpo said:


> I still have Leaf on... here's her with the sun shining through. I think her best quality is how she holds on to the light and gets all glowy.



JKP, what a beautiful photo - it really shows off the color and gorgeous translucency of Leaf. I love the glowy aspect too! Sometimes when I'm driving I get so distracted by the sun shining through some of my bangles I have to remember to keep my eyes on the road! Jade has so many 'faces' and can look so different under different conditions - I think this is one of the reasons we are all entranced by it as opposed to other gems. The way bangles appeal to our other senses - the chime and silky feel of them also sets them apart from other types of jewelry for me.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Ooooooh, so pretty, jademommy! The color is beautiful and I like the way you had it set very much.



Thank you Crosso and your maw sit sit bangle looks great on you - what a difference the lighting makes and whether or not you are wearing it. A very interesting stone indeed


----------



## BabyDarling

nexiv said:


> I have permission to purchase this fatty today if I wish
> 
> Now I do I can decide if she's really what I want. As I mentioned my dear other half and I have been through the wringer the last few weeks, so I want to try and be as sure as I can I'm not spending money on a whim. I know he'd give me anything he could right now to help make me happy and I want to respect him enough to not take advantage of that.
> 
> I wish there was a way I could tell the date I put it on my favourites list on Etsy, cos I've looked at her a number of times. I think part of it is the thickness of it! It really stands out to me amongst my other favourites. I'm going to make a paper version in a bit to test out that size.
> 
> 
> But here's the thing. If anyone is up for this, could you show me other jade bangle options in the $220 - $300 (£150 - £200) bracket? I'd like to see how I feel. I'm just looking through Etsy now, and the reason why I decided not to go ahead with the carved one from GeGe I asked about a while ago, is because I feel the edge is just slightly too "sharp" for me, and the carved design not as pronounced as I'd like. The colour is stunning but I'd prefer it if it were uncarved if that makes sense
> 
> A pic of "fatty"



"Fatty" looks.. how should I put it.. scrumptious! yum! hehe  



Jade4Me said:


> Sweet looking princess bangle and looks A grade to me!



Thank you dear!  I do hope she is A grade.. haha.. but even if she's not it's ok because the sentimental value is still there 



crosso said:


> I'm wearing my maw sit sit bangle today and took some pictures since I was recently asked about translucency. It's actually more translucent than I remembered in the light, but since it doesn't appear so on my arm, I think of it as more opaque. It's really a lovely stone. I ordered a maw sit sit mala and some green silk thread to create an opera length necklace to either knot or double to wear with it! &#128522;



Ooooooo! What a lovely deep green colour. Very stunning!



crosso said:


> Nice bangle and how special to have it as a gift from your mother! It's very pretty &#128150;



Thank you!  We're gonna start looking for one for my mom to wear. Grandma has one that she wears 24/7. Once mom gets hers, it will be 3 generations of jade wearers.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BabyDarling said:


> "Fatty" looks.. how should I put it.. scrumptious! yum! hehe
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear!  I do hope she is A grade.. haha.. but even if she's not it's ok because the sentimental value is still there
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooooo! What a lovely deep green colour. Very stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  We're gonna start looking for one for my mom to wear. Grandma has one that she wears 24/7. Once mom gets hers, it will be 3 generations of jade wearers.


BabyDarling that's great that you are going to look for a bangle for your mom My maternal grandma who has passed away used to wear a green princess bangle. I have only discovered that I adore jade bangles about 3 + years ago. My mom however does not share the love. In fact she doesn't wear any jewellery. She wears make up and dresses nice even at her age but no jewllery except for a plain wedding band and so I said I will wear enough for the both of us lol!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

annetok said:


> Hi Jadies! I was looking around for nephrites. On etsy some odd things came up. The sellers call these "Hetian" jade but I don't remember nephrite being banded like agate. Here's an example: https://www.etsy.com/listing/207272146/61mm-hetian-jade-bangle-for-jewelry?ref=shop_home_active_22
> 
> What stone could this be?
> 
> Thanks!



I was wondering THE EXACT same question.....to me it looks like an agate or maybe even petrified wood???? I'm not an expert tho lol..
I was wondering the same thing bcuz I'm seeing A LOT of bangles that look similar to this sellers on ebay-- they are being called "nephrite" or "venetian jade"
BTW ---what is Venetian Jade??? That's a new one to me.. I wouldn't buy it tho... it looks pretty buy.... I would rather spend my meager jade funds on some type of jade LOL!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

nexiv said:


> I have permission to purchase this fatty today if I wish
> 
> Now I do I can decide if she's really what I want. As I mentioned my dear other half and I have been through the wringer the last few weeks, so I want to try and be as sure as I can I'm not spending money on a whim. I know he'd give me anything he could right now to help make me happy and I want to respect him enough to not take advantage of that.
> 
> I wish there was a way I could tell the date I put it on my favourites list on Etsy, cos I've looked at her a number of times. I think part of it is the thickness of it! It really stands out to me amongst my other favourites. I'm going to make a paper version in a bit to test out that size.
> 
> 
> But here's the thing. If anyone is up for this, could you show me other jade bangle options in the $220 - $300 (£150 - £200) bracket? I'd like to see how I feel. I'm just looking through Etsy now, and the reason why I decided not to go ahead with the carved one from GeGe I asked about a while ago, is because I feel the edge is just slightly too "sharp" for me, and the carved design not as pronounced as I'd like. The colour is stunning but I'd prefer it if it were uncarved if that makes sense
> 
> A pic of "fatty"



Damn Nevix----that belongs on my wrist 
I'm a fat girl...I need a fatty too LMAO! 
I Have never seen a nice lookin princess cut bangle that thick.. wow...I am drooling!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

My dear friend that I bought Dream from sent me a gift!! [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## *NYC Princess*

nexiv said:


> I have permission to purchase this fatty today if I wish
> 
> 
> 
> Now I do I can decide if she's really what I want. As I mentioned my dear other half and I have been through the wringer the last few weeks, so I want to try and be as sure as I can I'm not spending money on a whim. I know he'd give me anything he could right now to help make me happy and I want to respect him enough to not take advantage of that.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish there was a way I could tell the date I put it on my favourites list on Etsy, cos I've looked at her a number of times. I think part of it is the thickness of it! It really stands out to me amongst my other favourites. I'm going to make a paper version in a bit to test out that size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But here's the thing. If anyone is up for this, could you show me other jade bangle options in the $220 - $300 (£150 - £200) bracket? I'd like to see how I feel. I'm just looking through Etsy now, and the reason why I decided not to go ahead with the carved one from GeGe I asked about a while ago, is because I feel the edge is just slightly too "sharp" for me, and the carved design not as pronounced as I'd like. The colour is stunning but I'd prefer it if it were uncarved if that makes sense
> 
> 
> 
> A pic of "fatty"







ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Damn Nevix----that belongs on my wrist
> 
> I'm a fat girl...I need a fatty too LMAO!
> 
> I Have never seen a nice lookin princess cut bangle that thick.. wow...I am drooling!




Some "enabling" for you to get your fat princess. Here's what I call my "fat ice princess"!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> My dear friend that I bought Dream from sent me a gift!! [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3144856
> View attachment 3144857
> View attachment 3144858
> View attachment 3144859



How sweet of your friend NYC princess! It's very pretty and dainty. A skinny d &#128522;  I like the soft green and the darker sage green patch. 

I love your fat ice princess. Wow!


----------



## nexiv

Churk has very kindly sent me some more photos for us to enjoy of fatty 

II haven't pulled the trigger yet, mainly because I'm borrowing from the other half temporarily for it and I hate asking for money, so I'm working up the courage to get confirmation from him lol. How silly, but I hate borrowing money, even if only in the short term.


Oh, and I made a "fake fatty" out of paper to check the size and fit. I'll post some pics of how she fits in a sec x


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

*NYC Princess* said:


> Some "enabling" for you to get your fat princess. Here's what I call my "fat ice princess"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3144861
> View attachment 3144862



I love your fat girl NYC Princess!!!!! Ooh!!! Love, love , love it!!


----------



## nexiv

NYC Princess, that gift!! How lush, and I just love splotch patches of colour. They have great character. It looks so lovely and slick too. I've never touched real jade before, and I can't wait until I do!

Your fat princess is fantastic. The first picture is like, "Hi, I'm bright, I'm beautiful, just love me!" and then the second is so moody and dark and mysterious. It's the first one I've seen where I've really appreciated the uniformity of colour actually. Will that be because of the quality? What are the "stats" like if that's the right way of putting it? 


Edit: How fatty fits  What do we think? I can't do tight around my immediate wrists cos I get way too hot so the 60mm size seems good. Even my watch ends up almost to my mole, so I'd prefer one either up my arm, or balancing on the bones of my hand. Also if I wear her with my watch she needs to be beyond it with space for a buffer. So even though my span and flexibility means I could go down to 57, I think i'd be more comfortable day to day with bigger lass


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

nexiv said:


> Churk has very kindly sent me some more photos for us to enjoy of fatty
> 
> II haven't pulled the trigger yet, mainly because I'm borrowing from the other half temporarily for it and I hate asking for money, so I'm working up the courage to get confirmation from him lol. How silly, but I hate borrowing money, even if only in the short term.
> 
> 
> Oh, and I made a "fake fatty" out of paper to check the size and fit. I'll post some pics of how she fits in a sec x



Well think about it Nexiv and you can always wait a wee bit to see how you feel and if you want to spend the money right now. 
The pics look great. The green sprinkles makes the bangle more fresh and lively. What size is it again?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

As for the fit it seems okay but honestly it's not too accurate the way you are estimating the fit because the paper is flimsy. Jade is cool so don't worry that your wrist will be hot as I doubt anyone can get a bangle that snug so as to sweat


----------



## nexiv

2boys_jademommy said:


> Well think about it Nexiv and you can always wait a wee bit to see how you feel and if you want to spend the money right now.
> The pics look great. The green sprinkles makes the bangle more fresh and lively. What size is it again?



It has a 60mm inner, 12.5mm thickness. What size is yours and do you know the weight? In grams I mean, not tcw. I've not seen much discussion regarding weight so far. Is it something people find they end up using as a deciding factor? Do you have a "good weight for you" or does each bangle's own individual weight just add to its personal character? Also, is weight affected by the structure or quality of the jade, i.e. higher translucency = lighter jade or something?

And the green freckles  yeah, they just tickle me. They're so cheeky! Just popping out now and then like they're not supposed to be there messing up the calmer, paler colours. This is such a playful bangle and that sound totally loopy lol


----------



## nexiv

2boys_jademommy said:


> As for the fit it seems okay but honestly it's not too accurate the way you are estimating the fit because the paper is flimsy. Jade is cool so don't worry that your wrist will be hot as I doubt anyone can get a bangle that snug so as to sweat



Yeah, it's a bit naff. Also the baby tore it in half so I had to tape it together lol. But I was getting so confused with the measuring tables and the sizing I thought I'd give it a little whirl  It was fun drawing the dimensions on the paper and seeing it come more to life though. I did it with a few and I can't believe how teeny tiny some are!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Not loopy at all &#128540;
I'm not sure the answer to your question regarding weight. I assume the bigger bangles weigh more. If it is thicker or wider and has and larger diameter more jade is needed to make the bangle. I do know jade is supposed to feel heavier than it looks...


----------



## teagansmum

annetok said:


> Hi Jadies! I was looking around for nephrites. On etsy some odd things came up. The sellers call these "Hetian" jade but I don't remember nephrite being banded like agate. Here's an example: https://www.etsy.com/listing/207272146/61mm-hetian-jade-bangle-for-jewelry?ref=shop_home_active_22
> 
> What stone could this be?
> 
> Thanks!



That is what they call Afghanistan jade on Ebay which sells for $3 U.S.-about $20. My father gave me one a while back and it cracked very quickly. I'm pretty sure they are agate, or have no jade in them at all.


----------



## teagansmum

Crosso, I've always loved your Maw sit sit bangle and so happy to see you wearing her.
Nexiv, I've never owned a fatty bangle before but your making me want to search for one myself. She's lovely!!
NYP, if you keep getting such gorgeous gifts from your kind friend, you won't need to search for more!! She has great taste and that bangle is to die for!!


----------



## piosavsfan

nexiv said:


> Churk has very kindly sent me some more photos for us to enjoy of fatty
> 
> II haven't pulled the trigger yet, mainly because I'm borrowing from the other half temporarily for it and I hate asking for money, so I'm working up the courage to get confirmation from him lol. How silly, but I hate borrowing money, even if only in the short term.
> 
> 
> Oh, and I made a "fake fatty" out of paper to check the size and fit. I'll post some pics of how she fits in a sec x



I was originally going to get this bangle from churk and have him make the diameter bigger to fit me, but he recommended a different bangle that I ended up not liking. I wish I would have stuck with this one! I think you should get it.


----------



## Jade4Me

teagansmum said:


> That is what they call Afghanistan jade on Ebay which sells for $3 U.S.-about $20. My father gave me one a while back and it cracked very quickly. I'm pretty sure they are agate, or have no jade in them at all.


I just looked some more at this seller's bangles and all look like serpentine or agate. When I looked up Afghanistan jade on the internet, they say it's a form of serpentine. So Tea good guess that they have no jade in them at all.


----------



## Jade4Me

*NYC Princess* said:


> My dear friend that I bought Dream from sent me a gift!! [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3144856
> View attachment 3144857
> View attachment 3144858
> View attachment 3144859


What a wonderful gift! A lovely bangle and it looks like it fits you well!


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi jadies!

I like all the discussion about jade size and weight.  I love a nice heavy bangle and sometimes I like smaller light ones.  Princesses are my fave shape because I like way they rock on the wrist and are easier to wiggle on and off. 

The thicker the bangle, the heavier it is and the "taller" it will be, even when tight on the wrist. If you are someone (like me) that knocks into doorways and clips counter tops and chairs... this is something to consider. 


Princesses

From fingertips down: Baby Bangle, Storm, Baby Princess, Lippy, SuperGreen, First Princess, Granny Smith, Rice, and Cat


----------



## annetok

*NYC Princess* said:


> My dear friend that I bought Dream from sent me a gift!! [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3144856
> View attachment 3144857
> View attachment 3144858
> View attachment 3144859



Very nice


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Jade4Me said:


> Congrats! Dream looks much better on you and love her colors! I agree the larger grains give character!




That's interesting that you and jademommy say that. I didn't think about larger grains and character before!


----------



## Junkenpo

*NYC Princess* said:


> My dear friend that I bought Dream from sent me a gift!!



Sweet!  What are great gift!



nexiv said:


> Churk has very kindly sent me some more photos for us to enjoy of fatty
> 
> II haven't pulled the trigger yet, mainly because I'm borrowing from the other half temporarily for it and I hate asking for money, so I'm working up the courage to get confirmation from him lol. How silly, but I hate borrowing money, even if only in the short term.
> 
> 
> Oh, and I made a "fake fatty" out of paper to check the size and fit. I'll post some pics of how she fits in a sec x



Great pictures!  She looks like a nice chubby princess that's very round. First Princess and SuperGreen have the thickest, best "round" for me. 



crosso said:


> I'm wearing my maw sit sit bangle today and took some pictures since I was recently asked about translucency. It's actually more translucent than I remembered in the light, but since it doesn't appear so on my arm, I think of it as more opaque. It's really a lovely stone. I ordered a maw sit sit mala and some green silk thread to create an opera length necklace to either knot or double to wear with it! &#128522;




What a great green!  I'm envious... I would love something in maw sit!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

crosso said:


> Love Dream! Much better fit and although the lavender may not have quite as much intensity, it is still very nice saturation. Couple with the bigger width, I think it has just as much 'presence' as the albite. Congrats!




Thanks! That's a good perspective about the "prescience"! I see what you mean l!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> BabyDarling that's great that you are going to look for a bangle for your mom My maternal grandma who has passed away used to wear a green princess bangle. I have only discovered that I adore jade bangles about 3 + years ago. My mom however does not share the love. In fact she doesn't wear any jewellery. She wears make up and dresses nice even at her age but no jewllery except for a plain wedding band and so I said I will wear enough for the both of us lol!




Haha works well for everyone!!


----------



## Jade4Me

crosso said:


> I'm wearing my maw sit sit bangle today and took some pictures since I was recently asked about translucency. It's actually more translucent than I remembered in the light, but since it doesn't appear so on my arm, I think of it as more opaque. It's really a lovely stone. I ordered a maw sit sit mala and some green silk thread to create an opera length necklace to either knot or double to wear with it! &#128522;


Please post the beads when you receive them! I've been considering Maw Sit Sit beads to make a necklace inspired by Barbara Hutton's famous luscious green jadeite bead necklace. I love this bangle of yours and actually eyed it for awhile, but the size was not quite right for me.


----------



## Junkenpo

chubby Princess throwbacks!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Junkenpo said:


> chubby Princess throwbacks!




You are the ultimate princess! [emoji7]

I'm not a big princess myself but I somehow like the really fat ones. I think it looks more modern to me vs the traditional one.


----------



## Jade4Me

Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies!
> 
> I like all the discussion about jade size and weight.  I love a nice heavy bangle and sometimes I like smaller light ones.  Princesses are my fave shape because I like way they rock on the wrist and are easier to wiggle on and off.
> 
> The thicker the bangle, the heavier it is and the "taller" it will be, even when tight on the wrist. If you are someone (like me) that knocks into doorways and clips counter tops and chairs... this is something to consider.
> 
> 
> Princesses
> 
> From fingertips down: Baby Bangle, Storm, Baby Princess, Lippy, SuperGreen, First Princess, Granny Smith, Rice, and Cat


I love seeing your bangle group shots! Some days I just need the princess shape even though I wear my D-shapes more often. Maybe it's because of how it rocks on the wrist like you say. One night recently I changed out of a wide D-shape into a princess before going to bed just because I had the sudden urge to wear that shape and I didn't want to fight it in case it actually affected my sleep LOL! Is jade love crazy or what?!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies!
> 
> I like all the discussion about jade size and weight.  I love a nice heavy bangle and sometimes I like smaller light ones.  Princesses are my fave shape because I like way they rock on the wrist and are easier to wiggle on and off.
> 
> The thicker the bangle, the heavier it is and the "taller" it will be, even when tight on the wrist. If you are someone (like me) that knocks into doorways and clips counter tops and chairs... this is something to consider.
> 
> 
> Princesses
> 
> From fingertips down: Baby Bangle, Storm, Baby Princess, Lippy, SuperGreen, First Princess, Granny Smith, Rice, and Cat



And these are only your princesses! You have a great collection JKP! They are gorgeous especially Smoke How long have you been into jade?
I agree that the heavier the bangle it is usually thicker and therefore taller but I also find princesses can be tall. Because of their thinner shape the fit is more important for me on a princess because otherwise the gap between the bangle and wrist is very noticeable. With a d bangle the flatter it is the larger the diameter you can go because it doesn't look clunky.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> I love seeing your bangle group shots! Some days I just need the princess shape even though I wear my D-shapes more often. Maybe it's because of how it rocks on the wrist like you say. One night recently I changed out of a wide D-shape into a princess before going to bed just because I had the sudden urge to wear that shape and I didn't want to fight it in case it actually affected my sleep LOL! Is jade love crazy or what?!



Not crazy at all  
For me the princess is better to wear 24/7. I find d shape bangles more modern and they have more presence. They tend to have more jade and so you see more. Princesses are a quieter beauty. More graceful and timeless. I've seen many d shape bangles that take my breath away. Princess bangles don't usually do that until you look at them for a while. Lol now I sound crazy &#128539;


----------



## BabyDarling

2boys_jademommy said:


> BabyDarling that's great that you are going to look for a bangle for your mom My maternal grandma who has passed away used to wear a green princess bangle. I have only discovered that I adore jade bangles about 3 + years ago. My mom however does not share the love. In fact she doesn't wear any jewellery. She wears make up and dresses nice even at her age but no jewllery except for a plain wedding band and so I said I will wear enough for the both of us lol!


I like the way you think!


----------



## nexiv

Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies!
> 
> I like all the discussion about jade size and weight.  I love a nice heavy bangle and sometimes I like smaller light ones.  Princesses are my fave shape because I like way they rock on the wrist and are easier to wiggle on and off.
> 
> The thicker the bangle, the heavier it is and the "taller" it will be, even when tight on the wrist. If you are someone (like me) that knocks into doorways and clips counter tops and chairs... this is something to consider.
> 
> 
> Princesses
> 
> From fingertips down: Baby Bangle, Storm, Baby Princess, Lippy, SuperGreen, First Princess, Granny Smith, Rice, and Cat


Beautiful!  And can I say Smoke looks particularly stunning here. Thank you for the eye candy,  I love how the same bangles can be shared again and again and they always look different. It's like there's ten times the amount of jade in the world than there really is!


----------



## BabyDarling

Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies!
> 
> I like all the discussion about jade size and weight.  I love a nice heavy bangle and sometimes I like smaller light ones.  Princesses are my fave shape because I like way they rock on the wrist and are easier to wiggle on and off.
> 
> The thicker the bangle, the heavier it is and the "taller" it will be, even when tight on the wrist. If you are someone (like me) that knocks into doorways and clips counter tops and chairs... this is something to consider.
> 
> 
> Princesses
> 
> From fingertips down: Baby Bangle, Storm, Baby Princess, Lippy, SuperGreen, First Princess, Granny Smith, Rice, and Cat





Junkenpo said:


> chubby Princess throwbacks!



Junkenpo, your collection is to die for!

Gonna sound silly but I didn't know round bangles are called "princess" shapes. I'm learning so much from everyone here! Are D-shapes the ones that are more oval in shape? Where I'm from it's mostly princess bangles that are sold in jewelry stores.



*NYC Princess* said:


> My dear friend that I bought Dream from sent me a gift!! [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3144856
> View attachment 3144857
> View attachment 3144858
> View attachment 3144859



So sweet of your friend!


----------



## nexiv

D shape are the bangles which are flat along the inside and domed on the outside. So if you took a slice or cross section from one it would look like a D 

This is a bit of a crazy analogy but it will work (ignore the triangle shape for now). When corn snake owners (like myself) want to assess if their snake is a healthy weight, we imagine taking a slice or cross section of their body. If it would be loaf shaped (D shape) then they are, if it would be circular (princess shape) then they are overweight 


Which leads me onto a question. Who else is a pet owner and what do you have? I wonder if there's any correlation between animals and jade lovers. I own 5 cats (4 moggies, 1 pedigree) and 7 corn snakes of various sizes and colours. They love pretending to be beautiful bangles!


----------



## Jade4Me

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Damn Nevix----that belongs on my wrist
> I'm a fat girl...I need a fatty too LMAO!
> I Have never seen a nice lookin princess cut bangle that thick.. wow...I am drooling!


To you and nexiv - another chubby princess! I believe this is the same seller that Pox is from and it has orange bits, too!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/121751068400


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> How sweet of your friend NYC princess! It's very pretty and dainty. A skinny d [emoji4]  I like the soft green and the darker sage green patch.
> 
> 
> 
> I love your fat ice princess. Wow!







teagansmum said:


> Crosso, I've always loved your Maw sit sit bangle and so happy to see you wearing her.
> Nexiv, I've never owned a fatty bangle before but your making me want to search for one myself. She's lovely!!
> NYP, if you keep getting such gorgeous gifts from your kind friend, you won't need to search for more!! She has great taste and that bangle is to die for!!







Jade4Me said:


> What a wonderful gift! A lovely bangle and it looks like it fits you well!







Junkenpo said:


> Sweet!  What are great gift!




Thanks guys! Yes my friend is very sweet to send me such a pretty bangle. A very translucent oval with fine grain and a pretty green spot for character. I nearly fainted when she told me how much it was when there was a temporary mishap with the delivery.


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> Not crazy at all
> For me the princess is better to wear 24/7. I find d shape bangles more modern and they have more presence. They tend to have more jade and so you see more. Princesses are a quieter beauty. More graceful and timeless. I've seen many d shape bangles that take my breath away. Princess bangles don't usually do that until you look at them for a while. Lol now I sound crazy &#128539;


Nah - not crazy either! Who else can we go on and on about jade like this than with other jadies on this thread, LOL!  




nexiv said:


> D shape are the bangles which are flat along the inside and domed on the outside. So if you took a slice or cross section from one it would look like a D
> 
> This is a bit of a crazy analogy but it will work (ignore the triangle shape for now). When corn snake owners (like myself) want to assess if their snake is a healthy weight, we imagine taking a slice or cross section of their body. If it would be loaf shaped (D shape) then they are, if it would be circular (princess shape) then they are overweight
> 
> 
> Which leads me onto a question. Who else is a pet owner and what do you have? I wonder if there's any correlation between animals and jade lovers. I own 5 cats (4 moggies, 1 pedigree) and 7 corn snakes of various sizes and colours. They love pretending to be beautiful bangles!


I have a mutt dog!    I love cats, but am slightly allergic to them. Cats know I love them though because when I visit with cat owners their cats usually come up to me right away.    I'll have to look up corn snakes!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> I love your fat girl NYC Princess!!!!! Ooh!!! Love, love , love it!!




Thank you!! I had bought in my long search for a lavender, but it's more blue lavender. I still love it but hadn't quenched my desire for a more pink purple lavender. It has a good texture with slightly deeper blue color patterns swirled around.



nexiv said:


> NYC Princess, that gift!! How lush, and I just love splotch patches of colour. They have great character. It looks so lovely and slick too. I've never touched real jade before, and I can't wait until I do!
> 
> 
> 
> Your fat princess is fantastic. The first picture is like, "Hi, I'm bright, I'm beautiful, just love me!" and then the second is so moody and dark and mysterious. It's the first one I've seen where I've really appreciated the uniformity of colour actually. Will that be because of the quality? What are the "stats" like if that's the right way of putting it?




Nexiv, your post made me laugh!! As I was saying above to ms Lokablue, it has a pretty good texture (my most expensive bangle by far; a leap of faith buying online), and is a light blue lavender with deeper blue swirls around. I have the certification card somewhere but if I remember right, I believe it is 53 something or 54mm and 12mm thick.

Jade is smooth and cool to the touch. I'm curious how you got interested in Jade without having seen or felt it in real life?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

nexiv said:


> D shape are the bangles which are flat along the inside and domed on the outside. So if you took a slice or cross section from one it would look like a D
> 
> This is a bit of a crazy analogy but it will work (ignore the triangle shape for now). When corn snake owners (like myself) want to assess if their snake is a healthy weight, we imagine taking a slice or cross section of their body. If it would be loaf shaped (D shape) then they are, if it would be circular (princess shape) then they are overweight
> 
> 
> Which leads me onto a question. Who else is a pet owner and what do you have? I wonder if there's any correlation between animals and jade lovers. I own 5 cats (4 moggies, 1 pedigree) and 7 corn snakes of various sizes and colours. They love pretending to be beautiful bangles!




What an interesting job you have Nexiv!
I'm not a pet owner....my boys would love a dog and I love dogs myself but it is too much work at this time. I'm allergic to cats.


----------



## BabyDarling

nexiv said:


> D shape are the bangles which are flat along the inside and domed on the outside. So if you took a slice or cross section from one it would look like a D
> 
> This is a bit of a crazy analogy but it will work (ignore the triangle shape for now). When corn snake owners (like myself) want to assess if their snake is a healthy weight, we imagine taking a slice or cross section of their body. If it would be loaf shaped (D shape) then they are, if it would be circular (princess shape) then they are overweight
> 
> 
> Which leads me onto a question. Who else is a pet owner and what do you have? I wonder if there's any correlation between animals and jade lovers. I own 5 cats (4 moggies, 1 pedigree) and 7 corn snakes of various sizes and colours. They love pretending to be beautiful bangles!


Thanks for the explanation!! haha the diagram helps.  Now that I know what D shape bangles are, i definitely have seen those in stores. 

I have cats (all rescues) and dogs (pedigree). I've always loved corn snakes! They are so so so gorgeous. Never kept one before because of the feeding bit but have always admired them. I've had other exotics before (had 5 Tarantulas at one point. haha) but most have passed on. 

Have you ever taken pics of your jades with your corn snakes? I'm imagining it and think it would look pretty interesting!


----------



## crosso

Jade4Me said:


> To you and nexiv - another chubby princess! I believe this is the same seller that Pox is from and it has orange bits, too!
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121751068400



J4Me, this is the seller I bought the maw sit sit beads from. Will post when I get them!


----------



## crosso

nexiv said:


> D shape are the bangles which are flat along the inside and domed on the outside. So if you took a slice or cross section from one it would look like a D
> 
> This is a bit of a crazy analogy but it will work (ignore the triangle shape for now). When corn snake owners (like myself) want to assess if their snake is a healthy weight, we imagine taking a slice or cross section of their body. If it would be loaf shaped (D shape) then they are, if it would be circular (princess shape) then they are overweight
> 
> 
> Which leads me onto a question. Who else is a pet owner and what do you have? I wonder if there's any correlation between animals and jade lovers. I own 5 cats (4 moggies, 1 pedigree) and 7 corn snakes of various sizes and colours. They love pretending to be beautiful bangles!



Lol! Funny analogy! I have two Siberian cats. One is a long and lean triangle shape (he was the runt of his litter) and the other is definitely circular shaped!


----------



## crosso

JKP, LOVE all the group shots!!!


----------



## crosso

Grey jade for a rainy, grey day today


----------



## crosso

crosso said:


> Grey jade for a rainy, grey day today



Oops, forgot pic


----------



## Jade4Me

crosso said:


> J4Me, this is the seller I bought the maw sit sit beads from. Will post when I get them!


No way! I've been eyeing probably the same beads you bought! Now I REALLY can't wait to hear about and see them! Your grey bangle looks nice!


----------



## crosso

Jade4Me said:


> No way! I've been eyeing probably the same beads you bought! Now I REALLY can't wait to hear about and see them! Your grey bangle looks nice!


I bought these (they accepted best offer ) - the 8mm mala - as they were more beads for the money and I can knot them myself. Hope they are as nice as pictured!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Oops, forgot pic



Gorgeous Crosso! Looks great with your cozy sweater.
What size is your grey bangle and what is the width?


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> Gorgeous Crosso! Looks great with your cozy sweater.
> What size is your grey bangle and what is the width?



Thanks, jademommy!  It is 57mm ID and about 18mm width. I got this from gojade last year. It's in heavy rotation in the fall/winter months &#9786;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Thanks, jademommy!  It is 57mm ID and about 18mm width. I got this from gojade last year. It's in heavy rotation in the fall/winter months &#9786;



What size do you normally wear in a princess and is this 57mm easy to remove for you? I'm asking because my best fit princess is 50 mm. I am looking at some d shape bangles that are about 53 mm and are 18 mm wide. Do you think that would look and feel big on me?
I do have a d bangle but not sure of the size so. Thanks Crosso...


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> What size do you normally wear in a princess and is this 57mm easy to remove for you? I'm asking because my best fit princess is 50 mm. I am looking at some d shape bangles that are about 53 mm and are 18 mm wide. Do you think that would look and feel big on me?
> I do have a d bangle but not sure of the size so. Thanks Crosso...



58-59mm is more comfortable for me in a med to wide d-shaped like this. I have to wiggle a bit or use soap/water with this one sometimes. I do find it easier to go down a mm ir two in princess because there is less surface area in contact with your skin. But I have fairly large hands, so even though my wrist size is small, I can't go down lower than a 56mm even in princess.


----------



## crosso

crosso said:


> 58-59mm is more comfortable for me in a med to wide d-shaped like this. I have to wiggle a bit or use soap/water with this one sometimes. I do find it easier to go down a mm ir two in princess because there is less surface area in contact with your skin. But I have fairly large hands, so even though my wrist size is small, I can't go down lower than a 56mm even in princess.



Blurry pic, but see what I mean?
If you have small, flexible hands, you can probably go down 3-4mm from you comfortable d size.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Jade4Me said:


> To you and nexiv - another chubby princess! I believe this is the same seller that Pox is from and it has orange bits, too!
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121751068400



Wow!!!! I SAW 2 that I LIKE 
I have never seen this seller.....I wish I had some extra ends to buy one of these, just to see what it looks like in person, how heavy it is, and so on....
I saved the seller to my profile since it seems I'm the queen buyer of jade with ebay lol....I always forget to look at etsy....they have so many pretty jades!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Blurry pic, but see what I mean?
> If you have small, flexible hands, you can probably go down 3-4mm from you comfortable d size.




Thank you so much Crosso - this does help me. Perhaps 53 wont look too big on me....
I have small hands and wrist but my hands are not that flexible and my pain tolerance is really low lol!
I really like this grey bangle on you. So perfect for Fall and winter


----------



## clairejune

Gorgeous Crosso!


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thank you so much Crosso - this does help me. Perhaps 53 wont look too big on me....
> I have small hands and wrist but my hands are not that flexible and my pain tolerance is really low lol!
> I really like this grey bangle on you. So perfect for Fall and winter


I think a wide 53mm will look fine on you. I can squeeze on a 54mm princess no soap & water and I think a 57mm looks OK on me. Moon Cake, my new tan Hetian is 57.2mm.


----------



## Jade4Me

crosso said:


> I bought these (they accepted best offer ) - the 8mm mala - as they were more beads for the money and I can knot them myself. Hope they are as nice as pictured!



I'm watching their 10-11mm beads. I hope yours turn out nice and I may follow your jade karma path yet again!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> I think a wide 53mm will look fine on you. I can squeeze on a 54mm princess no soap & water and I think a 57mm looks OK on me. Moon Cake, my new tan Hetian is 57.2mm.



thank you Jade4Me and yes Mooncake looks fantastic on you 
Just trying to get an idea of how a bigger bangle will look. Snug bangles look and feel better to me but then again if it is a bangle I change frequently it wouldn't matter as much. There are not as many choices for 50-51 mm. 53mm + and there are so many more options.


----------



## teagansmum

Hello! Yesterday I received my carved bangle which was described as 100% jadeite not enhancement of any kind. When she arrived she felt much lighter than jadeite so I did a quick gravity test which came out as 3.123. So I contacted the seller to ask about it and was told that she has lots of crystals (Albite?) in her which gives her a much less quality polish, and a much lighter feel. I'm happy the seller was honest. I'm also very happy that she is much lighter than my jadeite bangles and I can wear her with ease. She feels very smooth and waxy. No bats, but butterfly, lotus and dragon carvings. She has lovely greens coming out of her but I can't seem to catch them with my camera.


----------



## teagansmum

JKP I'm loving all the glossy photos you are posting!! Beautiful!
Crosso, your grey bangle goes so nicely with your sweater and skin tone. Gorgeous! The green beads are lovely too. So many!!


----------



## crosso

teagansmum said:


> Hello! Yesterday I received my carved bangle which was described as 100% jadeite not enhancement of any kind. When she arrived she felt much lighter than jadeite so I did a quick gravity test which came out as 3.123. So I contacted the seller to ask about it and was told that she has lots of crystals (Albite?) in her which gives her a much less quality polish, and a much lighter feel. I'm happy the seller was honest. I'm also very happy that she is much lighter than my jadeite bangles and I can wear her with ease. She feels very smooth and waxy. No bats, but butterfly, lotus and dragon carvings. She has lovely greens coming out of her but I can't seem to catch them with my camera.



This is such a COOL bangle! You may think this is weird, but I was googling moths the other day because a huge one got in the house and my cat ate it. Anyway, when I saw your bangle it reminded me of one I saw in my search and I had to go back and find the pic to share with you, because your bangle brought it to mind so strongly.


----------



## crosso

teagansmum said:


> JKP I'm loving all the glossy photos you are posting!! Beautiful!
> Crosso, your grey bangle goes so nicely with your sweater and skin tone. Gorgeous! The green beads are lovely too. So many!!



Thanks, Tea! Love your new carved! 
I know! - those maw sit sit beads are going to take me forever to knot!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> Hello! Yesterday I received my carved bangle which was described as 100% jadeite not enhancement of any kind. When she arrived she felt much lighter than jadeite so I did a quick gravity test which came out as 3.123. So I contacted the seller to ask about it and was told that she has lots of crystals (Albite?) in her which gives her a much less quality polish, and a much lighter feel. I'm happy the seller was honest. I'm also very happy that she is much lighter than my jadeite bangles and I can wear her with ease. She feels very smooth and waxy. No bats, but butterfly, lotus and dragon carvings. She has lovely greens coming out of her but I can't seem to catch them with my camera.



Very interesting Teagunsmum - I like it! It looks mostly grey with some darker green bits to me and I like the butterfly


----------



## crosso

crosso said:


> This is such a COOL bangle! You may think this is weird, but I was googling moths the other day because a huge one got in the house and my cat ate it. Anyway, when I saw your bangle it reminded me of one I saw in my search and I had to go back and find the pic to share with you, because your bangle brought it to mind so strongly.



Lol! Went back again to find the name and this is known as a Joker moth (Feralia jocosa)


----------



## teagansmum

Crosso you're right! It does look like a moth! LOL!
2boys,  thank you. She changes with the lighting. 
I was told by the seller to buy from Gojade for pure jadeite with no crystals. I have a couple from Gojade and they are much more pure than the one I got from Antijade. Still, I'm really loving my moth bangle.


----------



## nexiv

Jade4Me said:


> To you and nexiv - another chubby princess! I believe this is the same seller that Pox is from and it has orange bits, too!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121751068400



i was looking at that seller the other day actually! How funny. That's good to know someone has purchased from them happily.






*NYC Princess* said:


> Nexiv, your post made me laugh!! As I was saying above to ms Lokablue, it has a pretty good texture (my most expensive bangle by far; a leap of faith buying online), and is a light blue lavender with deeper blue swirls around. I have the certification card somewhere but if I remember right, I believe it is 53 something or 54mm and 12mm thick.
> 
> Jade is smooth and cool to the touch. I'm curious how you got interested in Jade without having seen or felt it in real life?



I actually foun the post when you first introduced her yesterday 
And it was from lurking here for several months, reading about everyone's experiences and their love for jade. I started learning more about it and the uniqueness of :each piece and how they're all so personal really captured me. And then I knew I needed my own 





BabyDarling said:


> Thanks for the explanation!! haha the diagram helps.  Now that I know what D shape bangles are, i definitely have seen those in stores.
> 
> I have cats (all rescues) and dogs (pedigree). I've always loved corn snakes! They are so so so gorgeous. Never kept one before because of the feeding bit but have always admired them. I've had other exotics before (had 5 Tarantulas at one point. haha) but most have passed on.
> 
> Have you ever taken pics of your jades with your corn snakes? I'm imagining it and think it would look pretty interesting!



It's a nightmare holding my corns whilst I'm wearing jewellery actually, because they just attach themselves to it and start coiling through it all lol. 

I tried to get some action shots of Erynome (also known as Nommy Noo) being a bangle, but she was insistent on being a between the fingers ring instead 

I'll try and get a shot of my big boy Bats later, as he'd be my very own "lavender bangle"


----------



## nexiv

crosso said:


> Lol! Went back again to find the name and this is known as a Joker moth (Feralia jocosa)



Omg I think I just found the species I want for my first ever moth tattoo!


----------



## piosavsfan

teagansmum said:


> Hello! Yesterday I received my carved bangle which was described as 100% jadeite not enhancement of any kind. When she arrived she felt much lighter than jadeite so I did a quick gravity test which came out as 3.123. So I contacted the seller to ask about it and was told that she has lots of crystals (Albite?) in her which gives her a much less quality polish, and a much lighter feel. I'm happy the seller was honest. I'm also very happy that she is much lighter than my jadeite bangles and I can wear her with ease. She feels very smooth and waxy. No bats, but butterfly, lotus and dragon carvings. She has lovely greens coming out of her but I can't seem to catch them with my camera.



Looks like we were bidding on the same bangle. I posted it on here for feedback if its the same bangle from antijade.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

nexiv said:


> i was looking at that seller the other day actually! How funny. That's good to know someone has purchased from them happily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually foun the post when you first introduced her yesterday
> 
> And it was from lurking here for several months, reading about everyone's experiences and their love for jade. I started learning more about it and the uniqueness of :each piece and how they're all so personal really captured me. And then I knew I needed my own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a nightmare holding my corns whilst I'm wearing jewellery actually, because they just attach themselves to it and start coiling through it all lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get some action shots of Erynome (also known as Nommy Noo) being a bangle, but she was insistent on being a between the fingers ring instead
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try and get a shot of my big boy Bats later, as he'd be my very own "lavender bangle"




Cute! Reminds me of squid ink pasta! Do they get bigger?


----------



## teagansmum

piosavsfan said:


> Looks like we were bidding on the same bangle. I posted it on here for feedback if its the same bangle from antijade.



Awww, I remember you posting one similar from SC with a dark spot. Is that the one you are thinking of? Didn't see this one posted on the forum, but I only pop in every few days and may have missed it.


----------



## teagansmum

Nexiv, I love the little guy!! I've been wanting a new pet and he's just too cute. Are they hard to take care of?


----------



## piosavsfan

teagansmum said:


> Awww, I remember you posting one similar from SC with a dark spot. Is that the one you are thinking of? Didn't see this one posted on the forum, but I only pop in every few days and may have missed it.



No, I posted both the one from SC and the one from antijade at about the same time because I was deciding which carved one I liked better. But that's okay, I was just sad when I got outbid at the last moment haha 

Edit: it could be a different one, who knows. This was like from mid Sept. 

You should post more pics of the carvings,I think they look really cool and the colors are nice.


----------



## piosavsfan

Do the videos that gemtownusa has in their listings work for anyone?


----------



## teagansmum

piosavsfan said:


> No, I posted both the one from SC and the one from antijade at about the same time because I was deciding which carved one I liked better. But that's okay, I was just sad when I got outbid at the last moment haha
> 
> Edit: it could be a different one, who knows. This was like from mid Sept.
> 
> You should post more pics of the carvings,I think they look really cool and the colors are nice.



He has a few that have sold and I know he'll be listing more. I tried for this one with a bat and got out bidded.   Shall try to take more photos in better light. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Green-100-Natural-A-JADE-JADEITE-Bangle-Bracelet-58-MM-262476-/361350380066?hash=item5422293a22&nma=true&si=U5aQHIx7YjawRO3IB1xkxYhkJBQ%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

This is the one I won. Better photos.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Green-100-N...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## piosavsfan

teagansmum said:


> He has a few that have sold and I know he'll be listing more. I tried for this one with a bat and got out bidded.   Shall try to take more photos in better light.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Green-100-N...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> This is the one I won. Better photos.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Green-100-N...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



It's a different one then cuz mine was bigger. Sorry about that. So since the specific gravity is lower than jadeite then what is it called? Seems deceitful for the seller to keep listing as jadeite.


----------



## nexiv

NYC Princess,  yes she is just a teeny noodle at the moment.  They grown to 5 feet long and if you touch your fingertip to your thumb,  that is how big round they get. 





teagansmum said:


> Nexiv, I love the little guy!! I've been wanting a new pet and he's just too cute. Are they hard to take care of?



Corn snakes are easy as pie to care for and very rewarding for the amount of effort that goes into meeting their needs. They need a heat mat regulated by a plug in thermostat, water, a hide, then you feed them once a week and clean up after them once a week. Most keep them in wooden or glass vivs, some keep them in plastic tubs with locking handles (really useful boxes). I keep mine in these until they are grown. 
They're friendly, calm to handle and live for 20 years. Perfect pets for children  And when you go on holiday you just turn their heat off,  don't feed them and they're perfectly fine till you get back. Plus they come in a rainbow of colours and patterns! I have purple, pink, red, black & white, grey, striped, diffused and zany makings


----------



## piosavsfan

nexiv said:


> NYC Princess,  yes she is just a teeny noodle at the moment.  They grown to 5 feet long and if you touch your fingertip to your thumb,  that is how big round they get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corn snakes are easy as pie to care for and very rewarding for the amount of effort that goes into meeting their needs. They need a heat mat regulated by a plug in thermostat, water, a hide, then you feed them once a week and clean up after them once a week. Most keep them in wooden or glass vivs, some keep them in plastic tubs with locking handles (really useful boxes). I keep mine in these until they are grown.
> They're friendly, calm to handle and live for 20 years. Perfect pets for children  And when you go on holiday you just turn their heat off,  don't feed them and they're perfectly fine till you get back. Plus they come in a rainbow of colours and patterns! I have purple, pink, red, black & white, grey, striped, diffused and zany makings




Wow they get pretty big. I had to look up pictures of them, they are very pretty.


----------



## teagansmum

nexiv said:


> NYC Princess,  yes she is just a teeny noodle at the moment.  They grown to 5 feet long and if you touch your fingertip to your thumb,  that is how big round they get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corn snakes are easy as pie to care for and very rewarding for the amount of effort that goes into meeting their needs. They need a heat mat regulated by a plug in thermostat, water, a hide, then you feed them once a week and clean up after them once a week. Most keep them in wooden or glass vivs, some keep them in plastic tubs with locking handles (really useful boxes). I keep mine in these until they are grown.
> They're friendly, calm to handle and live for 20 years. Perfect pets for children  And when you go on holiday you just turn their heat off,  don't feed them and they're perfectly fine till you get back. Plus they come in a rainbow of colours and patterns! I have purple, pink, red, black & white, grey, striped, diffused and zany makings



This is got to be the easiest pet to care for and I love how they live such a good long life if taken care of. Thank you for letting me know!


----------



## teagansmum

piosavsfan said:


> It's a different one then cuz mine was bigger. Sorry about that. So since the specific gravity is lower than jadeite then what is it called? Seems deceitful for the seller to keep listing as jadeite.



I'd love to know what it's called too. Thinking it's Albite but not sure. It is a tad deceiving that it is listed as 100% jadeite. If it was treated I would have asked for a refund, but I'm happy that it is a tad lighter than 3.33 jadeite and I do like the waxy feel. You have to be careful on Ebay as there are many like these but treated though they list them as all jadeite. If anyone else would know what it would be called at 3.123 gravity, I'd love to know.


----------



## piosavsfan

I bought the white with green splotch carved bangle from SC today. Can't wait to see it in person!

Also got this petrified wood princess, it will only be $2 after eBay bucks and I think it looks cool.


----------



## Lots love

[emoji300]&#65039;blue sky jadeite bangle fine grain 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
[emoji292]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
[emoji293]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
[emoji170]


----------



## annetok

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Wow!!!! I SAW 2 that I LIKE
> I have never seen this seller.....I wish I had some extra ends to buy one of these, just to see what it looks like in person, how heavy it is, and so on....
> I saved the seller to my profile since it seems I'm the queen buyer of jade with ebay lol....I always forget to look at etsy....they have so many pretty jades!



I recommend this seller. Gregory accepts best offers as long as reasonable. I had him custom make me an opal ring, an aquamarine ring, and also had him hunt down a maw sit sit bangle which I expect to get in a couple of weeks. Great guy


----------



## annetok

nexiv said:


> i was looking at that seller the other day actually! How funny. That's good to know someone has purchased from them happily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually foun the post when you first introduced her yesterday
> And it was from lurking here for several months, reading about everyone's experiences and their love for jade. I started learning more about it and the uniqueness of :each piece and how they're all so personal really captured me. And then I knew I needed my own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a nightmare holding my corns whilst I'm wearing jewellery actually, because they just attach themselves to it and start coiling through it all lol.
> 
> I tried to get some action shots of Erynome (also known as Nommy Noo) being a bangle, but she was insistent on being a between the fingers ring instead
> 
> I'll try and get a shot of my big boy Bats later, as he'd be my very own "lavender bangle"




Oh my didn't know snakes could be so cute!


----------



## Junkenpo

Lots love said:


> blue sky jadeite bangle fine grain



love the stormy grain!



piosavsfan said:


> I bought the white with green splotch carved bangle from SC today. Can't wait to see it in person!
> 
> Also got this petrified wood princess, it will only be $2 after eBay bucks and I think it looks cool.



very nice coloring on the wood princess.  I'd love to know how it feels on the wrist compared to jade when you get it!  And I can't wait to see the white/green from SC, too.  It's so exciting waiting for new things. 



teagansmum said:


> Hello! Yesterday I received my carved bangle which was described as 100% jadeite not enhancement of any kind. When she arrived she felt much lighter than jadeite so I did a quick gravity test which came out as 3.123. So I contacted the seller to ask about it and was told that she has lots of crystals (Albite?) in her which gives her a much less quality polish, and a much lighter feel. I'm happy the seller was honest. I'm also very happy that she is much lighter than my jadeite bangles and I can wear her with ease. She feels very smooth and waxy. No bats, but butterfly, lotus and dragon carvings. She has lovely greens coming out of her but I can't seem to catch them with my camera.



Great carvings, reminds me of a more gray version of my black carved. I never thought to check SG on it. I always put "lighter" down to the fact that it's a D and thinner than a regular bangle. 



nexiv said:


> i was looking at that seller the other day actually! How funny. That's good to know someone has purchased from them happily.
> 
> I tried to get some action shots of Erynome (also known as Nommy Noo) being a bangle, but she was insistent on being a between the fingers ring instead
> 
> I'll try and get a shot of my big boy Bats later, as he'd be my very own "lavender bangle"




so cute!  Snakes (and hamsters) are not allowed in the state where i live.  I don't think I'd mind a pet like this, though.




crosso said:


> I bought these (they accepted best offer ) - the 8mm mala - as they were more beads for the money and I can knot them myself. Hope they are as nice as pictured!




Great green!


----------



## BabyDarling

nexiv said:


> It's a nightmare holding my corns whilst I'm wearing jewellery actually, because they just attach themselves to it and start coiling through it all lol.
> 
> I tried to get some action shots of Erynome (also known as Nommy Noo) being a bangle, but she was insistent on being a between the fingers ring instead
> 
> I'll try and get a shot of my big boy Bats later, as he'd be my very own "lavender bangle"



hahaha they want to BE the jewelry. 

Erynome is too cute!


----------



## annetok

Today, Neptune and my gold bead bracelets kept me cool while eating hot ramen


----------



## annetok

Neptune


----------



## nexiv

annetok said:


> Neptune



Wow, just wow. I've never seen a colour like that before. Utterly perfect name.


----------



## nexiv

Fatty will be dispatched on Monday!!!


----------



## Beadweaver

Neptune is a lovely color.  I thought I would post a picture of my new white Siberian .  It's a delicate piece of magic at only 33 grams.  I love it because it glows.


----------



## Beadweaver

And here is my matching pendant, white Siberian with 22k gold findings.  It has an opening bail so I can clip it on lots of fun strands.  Here it is on some garnets.


----------



## Junkenpo

Morning Jadies!  It's slightly overcast in Hawaii and we have another tropical storm developing below us.  I hope she only sends surf. 




annetok said:


> Neptune



Gorgeous coloring!  very fine grain with lovely spots of color. 



Beadweaver said:


> Neptune is a lovely color.  I thought I would post a picture of my new white Siberian .  It's a delicate piece of magic at only 33 grams.  I love it because it glows.





Beadweaver said:


> And here is my matching pendant, white Siberian with 22k gold findings.  It has an opening bail so I can clip it on lots of fun strands.  Here it is on some garnets.



Such a great creamy white.  I like how you've stacked the bangle and the pendant paired with 22k looks very rich.  It sets of the white very nicely.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> I bought the white with green splotch carved bangle from SC today. Can't wait to see it in person!
> 
> Also got this petrified wood princess, it will only be $2 after eBay bucks and I think it looks cool.



Can't wait to see your carved bangle from SC
This wood princess is very cool looking. 
Please post pics when they both arrive &#128522;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots Love as usual your pics are great!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

annetok said:


> Today, Neptune and my gold bead bracelets kept me cool while eating hot ramen



Neptune is such a beautiful blue bangle. It's certainly very dreamy. Looks good wih the bead bracelet. The red and green makes me think of Christmas


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Beadweaver said:


> Neptune is a lovely color.  I thought I would post a picture of my new white Siberian .  It's a delicate piece of magic at only 33 grams.  I love it because it glows.



What a lovely sweet bangle Beadweaver and the pendant matches beautifully! Love that spot of sunshine &#128526;


----------



## annetok

Beadweaver said:


> Neptune is a lovely color.  I thought I would post a picture of my new white Siberian .  It's a delicate piece of magic at only 33 grams.  I love it because it glows.



Thank you you siberian is radiant. What excellent craftsmanship! Do you have a name for her?


----------



## annetok

nexiv said:


> Fatty will be dispatched on Monday!!!



Thanks, nexiv. I'm excited to see mod shots of your fatty!


----------



## annetok

Junkenpo said:


> Morning Jadies!  It's slightly overcast in Hawaii and we have another tropical storm developing below us.  I hope she only sends surf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous coloring!  very fine grain with lovely spots of color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a great creamy white.  I like how you've stacked the bangle and the pendant paired with 22k looks very rich.  It sets of the white very nicely.



I didn't expect Neptune to be this blue. He was a case of a gem looking much much better than the seller's picture. Not to mention the translucence! It was such a pleasant surprise.

Thanks as well  jademommy


----------



## Lots love

Junkenpo said:


> love the stormy grain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very nice coloring on the wood princess.  I'd love to know how it feels on the wrist compared to jade when you get it!  And I can't wait to see the white/green from SC, too.  It's so exciting waiting for new things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great carvings, reminds me of a more gray version of my black carved. I never thought to check SG on it. I always put "lighter" down to the fact that it's a D and thinner than a regular bangle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so cute!  Snakes (and hamsters) are not allowed in the state where i live.  I don't think I'd mind a pet like this, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great green!




Thank you so much the stone grain is fine grain jadeite [emoji300]&#65039;[emoji170]


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> Lots Love as usual your pics are great!




Thank you so much I'm very fortunate to have such beautiful unique pieces of jadeite love them all[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Lots love

Beadweaver said:


> Neptune is a lovely color.  I thought I would post a picture of my new white Siberian .  It's a delicate piece of magic at only 33 grams.  I love it because it glows.




I love your new bangle it's beautiful so delicate lovely


----------



## Molly0

Such beauties ladies!!!  Lots Love, gorgeous! gorgeous!.  Beadweaver, it glows indeed!  Just a beautiful combination!  NCY, that lavender is surely a dream!!!  I would faint for sure if I saw that in real life!


----------



## Molly0

annetok said:


> Neptune



Wow! Neptune is such a beautiful color!


----------



## Lots love

Molly0 said:


> Such beauties ladies!!!  Lots Love, gorgeous! gorgeous!.  Beadweaver, it glows indeed!  Just a beautiful combination!  NCY, that lavender is surely a dream!!!  I would faint for sure if I saw that in real life!




Thank you so much Molly [emoji135]&#127996;[emoji135]&#127996;I love it too so unique [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Junkenpo

This article is a year old, but I thought it was interesting... jade bribes probably wouldn't work as well in the USA.

http://sinosphere.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/12/15/a-corruption-case-laden-with-jade/?_r=0



> A Corruption Case Laden With Jade
> By DAN LEVIN  DECEMBER 15, 2014 8:06 AM
> 
> Ni Fake, a former vice governor of Anhui Province in eastern China, enjoyed being a government official. But what he apparently loved most was jade.
> 
> On Monday, as Mr. Ni went on trial in connection with holding property from unidentified sources and accepting bribes, the Dongying Intermediate Peoples Court in the eastern province of Shandong published photographic evidence of his reported crimes: jade bangles and pendants, ornaments and carved stones.
> 
> Jade accounted for over 80 percent of the more than 13 million renminbi, or $2 million, Mr. Ni took in bribes, with the remainder paid in cash or bestowed as paintings, according to the Communist Partys anticorruption agency, the Central Commission for Discipline Inspection. Mr. Ni was also indicted for owning nearly $1 million in property, an amount that prosecutors noted far exceeded his official income.
> 
> 
> At a time when President Xi Jinping of China is pushing forward with a campaign against official corruption in an effort to renew public confidence in the party, the authorities are trying to show that no official is too powerful to avoid facing justice. Mr. Ni is the third provincial-level official to be investigated since Mr. Xi came to power in 2012. His trial comes a week after the arrest of a former member of the partys Politburo Standing Committee, Zhou Yongkang, the highest-level official to fall in connection with corruption allegations.
> 
> While corrupt Chinese officials generally take care to hide any ill-gained lucre, investigators say that Mr. Ni made the mistake of turning corruption into a well-known obsession. He always wore a jade necklace, they say, and carried a small flashlight and magnifying glass in case he came upon jade worthy of his vast collection.
> 
> On weekends, he would spread out his favorite jade pieces and look at them one by one, said the state-run China News website, which reported details of the commissions findings on Monday. Every other week, he would wax his jades. When he goes on work trips, no matter how busy he is, hell carve out time to visit the local mall/jade market.
> 
> As Mr. Ni ascended the political ranks in Anhui, he was said to have swiftly taken advantage of the unseemly benefits that often come with political influence in China. Soon after becoming a vice governor in charge of land management and resources in 2008, he was said to have seen his sway over development projects translated into jade-laden riches, as executives from nine companies won his approval with illegal gifts on 49 occasions. To cement his ties to the jade trade, he became the honorary president of the Anhui Provincial Jewelry Association without consent from his office. Investigators say one businessman began bribing Mr. Ni with jade in exchange for mining rights and land after the official complimented a jade ornament dangling from his belt.
> 
> Chinas jade trade is worth about $5 billion a year, according to the Gems & Jewelry Trade Association of China, with much of the jade imported from neighboring Myanmar. Long prized in China for its beauty and auspicious power, the stone is also more convenient for corrupt officials to launder than cash. It is valuable and tasteful, and far more secure and meaningful than other forms of wealth, reported Seeking Truth, a Communist Party journal.
> 
> The anti-corruption commission began an investigation of Mr. Ni in June 2013, after he was said to have evaded investigators a year earlier by returning part of his jade collection to the businessman who had given it to him, only to take it back when he thought he was safe, according to a commission report.
> 
> Mr. Ni is said to have confessed and is awaiting sentencing. But the fate of his jade collection remains a mystery. In theory, confiscated items are auctioned off, with the proceeds going to the government. But some critics worry that the money could once again flow into the pockets of corrupt officials.
> 
> There are a lot of problems in this area right now, said Wei Liangyue, a criminal defense lawyer. Ive heard fellow lawyers talk about how some of the confiscated items were lost after trial.
> 
> Chen Jiehao contributed research.


----------



## annetok

Junkenpo said:


> This article is a year old, but I thought it was interesting... jade bribes probably wouldn't work as well in the USA.
> 
> http://sinosphere.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/12/15/a-corruption-case-laden-with-jade/?_r=0



Interesting read. His collection must be mouthwatering... Ah jade


----------



## Lots love

decided to wear aura today such beautiful stone I never get tired of looking at her beauty [emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## Molly0

Junkenpo said:


> This article is a year old, but I thought it was interesting... jade bribes probably wouldn't work as well in the USA.
> 
> http://sinosphere.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/12/15/a-corruption-case-laden-with-jade/?_r=0



I can just imagine his collection!


----------



## Molly0

I found this silver and jadeite pin recently. It's huge!  Over 4"!  I'm not sure what the flowers are. Anyone know?  Lily's?


----------



## Molly0

Molly0 said:


> I found this silver and jadeite pin recently. It's huge!  Over 4"!  I'm not sure what the flowers are. Anyone know?  Lily's?


Flowers?


----------



## annetok

Molly0 said:


> Flowers?



Looks like an anthurium bloom with an ingot on top

By the way, does anyone know what "bashan" jade is?


----------



## annetok

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3147664
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decided to wear aura today such beautiful stone I never get tired of looking at her beauty [emoji178][emoji178]



Like watercolor! She's pretty!


----------



## Beadweaver

Interesting article.  It said he waxed his jade a lot .  Anyone know what that means or how to do it?
Wearing my blue jade today.


----------



## Junkenpo

annetok said:


> Interesting read. His collection must be mouthwatering... Ah jade





Molly0 said:


> I can just imagine his collection!




I know right?  I kind of wish they had included pictures of his ill-gotten gains.... interesting how some of the pieces were "lost" after the trial. 




Molly0 said:


> I found this silver and jadeite pin recently. It's huge!  Over 4"!  I'm not sure what the flowers are. Anyone know?  Lily's?





annetok said:


> Looks like an anthurium bloom with an ingot on top
> 
> By the way, does anyone know what "bashan" jade is?



It does look like an ingot on top of a flower...  the leaves are very pointy/pretty. I wonder if you could post to a gardening forum and see if anyone recognizes it. 


There was a post in the reference thread that mentioned bashan jade as "eight three jade", so I did a little more digging in google. 



> "Eight three jade" is first found in Burma at a nameless mine in 1983 of a new kind of jade. A few years ago, due to the lack of understanding of it, this kind of jade in our name is very confusing, it is not in the vendor or news reports, known as "Jade Mountain" (or "climbing rocks"), "Ba Shanyu" and "eight three cyanine" or "eight three", to in late 1990s, it has been in China's gem is called "jade eight three". Due to the characteristics of eight three jade with grain and coarse grain structure, conducive to chemical treatment; and the poor transparency, and need to be treated by increasing the transparency of the market, so the eight three jade jade products, about 95% of the treated B goods. Eight three jade B goods because of its transparent crystal, and often see the beginning of blue flower floating, very beautiful, it is easy for people to love. Its price is only normal jade 1/3-1/5, without considering the collection and preservation of the value factors, also can choose the. But some unscrupulous traders often will it higher than the value several times to 10 times the price when selling jade, so be careful fooled!
> 
> 
> Eight three jade is a 1983 opened in Burma jade factory new jade factory, sodium feldspar content is higher, by taking Ettus Ray to Burma, China, became the eight three jade, jade or jade mountain. Jade is in eight three Emerald The edge, a large number of minerals in Silica The case. The eight three is a jadeite jade as the main ingredient, but its relative density (specific gravity), hardness, toughness and other properties than pure Burma jade.
> 
> Chinese Name: albite jade
> 
> Nickname: eight three jade
> 
> Category: Emerald ore
> 
> Color: Green
> 
> Transparency: translucent to transparent
> 
> Mineral density: 3.3g/cm fand
> 
> Distribution: Burma
> 
> Composition: pin feldspar



http://kt82.zhaoxinpeng.com/view/4425663.htm


----------



## Junkenpo

Oh hey... look at this cup & saucer set! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/252105825612?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


So cute... I don't think it is jade though... looks like agate or some sort of serpentine to me. Clairejune's little bowls got me thinking.


----------



## Lots love

annetok said:


> Like watercolor! She's pretty!




Yes she reminds me of old Chinese painting I love her she is my favorite bangle love her 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 in person she is breathtaking pictures don't do her justice


----------



## Junkenpo

Beadweaver said:


> Interesting article.  It said he waxed his jade a lot .  Anyone know what that means or how to do it?
> Wearing my blue jade today.



Very soothing color your blue bangle is.

That is curious... I will soak my bangles in water or oil occasionally, but I don't think I've ever waxed anything.  Is that anything like waxing one's car, I wonder?  Where you apply it and buff it out?  



Lots love said:


> Yes she reminds me of old Chinese painting I love her she is my favorite bangle love her in person she is breathtaking pictures don't do her justice



I really like having that feeling with my jade.  Pictures never quite communicate that "presence" the right jade has for us individually.


----------



## Junkenpo

Here are those back lit photos of my earrings I was talking about awhile back... not quite the best, but I like how you can see the color creep from the darker minerals to the white. 




























And in low day light


----------



## crosso

It's a yucky rainy day here, so got out the jewelry making supplies to do something with my big dragon/phoenix pi. Work in progress,  but what do you all think of this design? Decided to go a little dressier with it after all, with seed beds, onyx rondelles and the grey jadeite barrel beads, plus one dragon cinnabar bead. Too much? Honest opinions,  please!


----------



## crosso

Junkenpo said:


> Here are those back lit photos of my earrings I was talking about awhile back... not quite the best, but I like how you can see the color creep from the darker minerals to the white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in low day light



JKP, those earrings are completely gorgeous - what a find!


----------



## crosso

Interesting posts on the corrupt jade official and bushan jade, JKP.  Thanks for sharing and the education!  I could definitely be bribed with jade! &#128521;


----------



## crosso

Molly0 said:


> I found this silver and jadeite pin recently. It's huge!  Over 4"!  I'm not sure what the flowers are. Anyone know?  Lily's?



So pretty and unique! I don't know what flower it is, but it's beautiful!


----------



## crosso

Beadweaver said:


> And here is my matching pendant, white Siberian with 22k gold findings.  It has an opening bail so I can clip it on lots of fun strands.  Here it is on some garnets.



Holy cow,  both pieces are stunning! I love the pendant with the garnets, they were made for each other!  And the bangle is so lovely and delicate!  &#10084; LOVE!


----------



## annetok

crosso said:


> It's a yucky rainy day here, so got out the jewelry making supplies to do something with my big dragon/phoenix pi. Work in progress,  but what do you all think of this design? Decided to go a little dressier with it after all, with seed beds, onyx rondelles and the grey jadeite barrel beads, plus one dragon cinnabar bead. Too much? Honest opinions,  please!



The red goes well with black and grey. But I was thinking, because the beads are mostly opaque, maybe the red one could be a transparent bead, like carnelian, amber or citrine? to balance the textures


----------



## Lots love

Junkenpo said:


> Very soothing color your blue bangle is.
> 
> 
> 
> That is curious... I will soak my bangles in water or oil occasionally, but I don't think I've ever waxed anything.  Is that anything like waxing one's car, I wonder?  Where you apply it and buff it out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like having that feeling with my jade.  Pictures never quite communicate that "presence" the right jade has for us individually.




No it's hard to capture the true beauty of our bangles


----------



## annetok

Junkenpo said:


> I know right?  I kind of wish they had included pictures of his ill-gotten gains.... interesting how some of the pieces were "lost" after the trial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does look like an ingot on top of a flower...  the leaves are very pointy/pretty. I wonder if you could post to a gardening forum and see if anyone recognizes it.
> 
> 
> There was a post in the reference thread that mentioned bashan jade as "eight three jade", so I did a little more digging in google.
> 
> 
> 
> http://kt82.zhaoxinpeng.com/view/4425663.htm



Interesting! There were some sellers in ebay selling this Bashan jade, which they said are untreated but lower quality


----------



## crosso

annetok said:


> The red goes well with black and grey. But I was thinking, because the beads are mostly opaque, maybe the red one could be a transparent bead, like carnelian, amber or citrine? to balance the textures



Oooh, I wish I'd thought of that! That would be pretty. Done for now,  though I can always re-do it if I find a bead I like. A cherry amber would be pretty, as I do like the pop of red. I bought the cinnabar beads specifically for this project and will probably leave as is for now and maybe make some earrings with the leftovers. Here's the finished necklace  (for now anyway &#128521


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Wow so much to catch up on! I'm enjoying all the gorgeous pics &#128522;
It was a busy weekend. Not much of a break so I'm looking forward to the Thanksgiving long weekend. Lots of eating and more eating
I wore my everyday princess and my flat lavender d and my dainty imperial green earrings today.


----------



## Molly0

crosso said:


> Oooh, I wish I'd thought of that! That would be pretty. Done for now,  though I can always re-do it if I find a bead I like. A cherry amber would be pretty, as I do like the pop of red. I bought the cinnabar beads specifically for this project and will probably leave as is for now and maybe make some earrings with the leftovers. Here's the finished necklace  (for now anyway &#128521



Crosso, I love the powerful look of your necklace!  I think it would look fabulous with a black knit dress and boots!  . . .and perhaps a bright red lip? . . .


----------



## Molly0

Junkenpo said:


> Here are those back lit photos of my earrings I was talking about awhile back... not quite the best, but I like how you can see the color creep from the darker minerals to the white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in low day light



Those earrings are stunners!!! I meant to comment on them before. Totally unique and beautiful!


----------



## Molly0

annetok said:


> Looks like an anthurium bloom with an ingot on top
> ?



Thanks annetok. Ingot.  As in gold bar? 

Oh excuse me . . .now I see what a jade ingot is. . .   Yes, it does look like that.  Thanks.


----------



## BabyDarling

Gosh, so many new posts to catch up on! haha. Gorgeous gorgeous pieces everyone! 

Lots Love your stormy bangle is making me wanna get one too! 

Junkenpo, very interesting article thanks for sharing! I'm wondering about that too, with Jade do we have to do any special waxing/maintenance? I've never heard of it before.


----------



## crosso

Molly0 said:


> Crosso, I love the powerful look of your necklace!  I think it would look fabulous with a black knit dress and boots!  . . .and perhaps a bright red lip? . . .



Thanks, Molly!  LOL, that is exactly and I mean EXACTLY what I planned to wear it with - a black sweaterdress and knee high black lace up boots and my batty bangle, Rhiannon. There are other things I could wear it with, but that is what I envisioned. Funny!


----------



## annetok

Junkenpo said:


> Here are those back lit photos of my earrings I was talking about awhile back... not quite the best, but I like how you can see the color creep from the darker minerals to the white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in low day light



Agree. Those earrings are the bomb!


----------



## Molly0

crosso said:


> Thanks, Molly!  LOL, that is exactly and I mean EXACTLY what I planned to wear it with - a black sweaterdress and knee high black lace up boots and my batty bangle, Rhiannon. There are other things I could wear it with, but that is what I envisioned. Funny!



Haha. We think alike. . .


----------



## Junkenpo

crosso, the dragon doughnut looks very nice with the little red pop of color and I love rhiannon. i like how fluid the carving is! 


Thanks for the compliments on the earrings, all.  Those were meant-to-be ones, I think.  I'm glad to have them.


----------



## Lots love

BabyDarling said:


> Gosh, so many new posts to catch up on! haha. Gorgeous gorgeous pieces everyone!
> 
> Lots Love your stormy bangle is making me wanna get one too!
> 
> Junkenpo, very interesting article thanks for sharing! I'm wondering about that too, with Jade do we have to do any special waxing/maintenance? I've never heard of it before.




Thank u so much I know it's very special unique bangle [emoji300]&#65039;[emoji170][emoji300]&#65039;[emoji170]


----------



## fanofjadeite

crosso said:


> It's a yucky rainy day here, so got out the jewelry making supplies to do something with my big dragon/phoenix pi. Work in progress,  but what do you all think of this design? Decided to go a little dressier with it after all, with seed beds, onyx rondelles and the grey jadeite barrel beads, plus one dragon cinnabar bead. Too much? Honest opinions,  please!


hi, crosso  i think the cinnabar bead is perfect for the pendant since its also carved. but i think too much seed beads in between the jade beads kind of make the necklace looks not balanced, since the pendant is huge.


----------



## crosso

fanofjadeite said:


> hi, crosso  i think the cinnabar bead is perfect for the pendant since its also carved. but i think too much seed beads in between the jade beads kind of make the necklace looks not balanced, since the pendant is huge.



Yes, I can see that now. So more jadeite beads you think? Or some other kind of larger bead?


----------



## Lots love

very cold day out I'm glad I have my blue sky to remind of the pool and warmer weather [emoji300]&#65039;[emoji170][emoji300]&#65039;[emoji170][emoji300]&#65039;[emoji170][emoji260][emoji261]


----------



## Lots love

love taking pictures of her [emoji170][emoji300]&#65039;[emoji170][emoji300]&#65039;[emoji170][emoji300]&#65039;[emoji182]


----------



## fanofjadeite

crosso said:


> Yes, I can see that now. So more jadeite beads you think? Or some other kind of larger bead?


maybe try to have a few onyx rondelles between each jadeite bead and not use seed beads at all? what do u think?


----------



## crosso

fanofjadeite said:


> maybe try to have a few onyx rondelles between each jadeite bead and not use seed beads at all? what do u think?



Yes, I will have to try some different combos. Thanks for all the feedback, everyone!


----------



## Molly0

Can't wait to see what you decide to do with it, Crosso, but I think it looks perfect just how it is.  Truly love the design, not just saying that.,


----------



## crosso

Molly0 said:


> Can't wait to see what you decide to do with it, Crosso, but I think it looks perfect just how it is.  Truly love the design, not just saying that.,



Aww, thanks, Molly! I will look at other options, because I do see the lack of 'balance' in it - but when I wear it, I like it. Even though the pi is heavy, I didn't want anything really chunky, so we'll see. Part of the fun of making your own jewelry is you can change it anytime!


----------



## Jade4Me

crosso said:


> Yes, I will have to try some different combos. Thanks for all the feedback, everyone!


Wow I have missed a lot of posts!
First of all I love how you used black seed beads as a bail for the donut. The cinnabar bead is carved with dragons, which goes perfectly with the carvings in the donut, and the pop of red is a great contrast. I like your use of the black onyx rondelles at both ends of the jade barrels and think that shape compliments them nicely. The necklace is very pretty as is.

However, if you wanted to change the necklace part of it, I do like fano's suggestion to use black onyx rondelles instead of seed beads. If you want to break up the rondelles, you can alternate them with seed beads, or some other small beads like tiny silver beads. Do your small red coral beads go with the cinnabar bead color-wise? You could put a coral bead in the middle of the onyx rondelles for a small pop of red along the necklace. Jewelry designers have often said that odd numbers look better than even numbers. With that in mind it can be 3 rondelles, a coral bead, and 3 more rondelles. Or just 3, 5 or 7 (or whichever spacing you prefer) rondelles in between the barrels.

DIY is so much fun in that we can play and experiment with different styles and looks with the same materials over and over and over...


----------



## Lots love

I love going to see everyone beautiful collection so many people on here have so many beautiful jadeite bangles earnings necklace too thank u everyone for alway sharing your beautiful collection [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

I have a question for any of the Canadians here...Have any of you ordered from Ultimate Jadeite (Singapore)? I wanted to know if there were duty charge / brokerage charge / any additonal charge beyond taxes of course. If so is, how much? I've googled but it is somewhat confusing. I know when I order stuff from the US I have not had to pay duty. TIA 
Not ordering anything as yet but wanted to know as much as I can....I'm addicted to checking out all the beautiful jade bangles on various sites


----------



## Junkenpo

morning jadies!



After a week with Leaf, I felt the urge to swap yesterday. Back to Elsa. Almost decided to stack with SuperGreen, but didn't feel like chiming all over the place. lol


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> morning jadies!
> 
> 
> 
> After a week with Leaf, I felt the urge to swap yesterday. Back to Elsa. Almost decided to stack with SuperGreen, but didn't feel like chiming all over the place. lol



Elsa is an icy cool lavender but she also looks warm and soothing. Very pretty JKP!


----------



## piosavsfan

My bangle from SC is here! 

The bad: She had two very similar bangles listed and sent me the 63mm one instead of the 67mm that I ordered.

The good: I was able to get it on easily with water. What are your thoughts on the fit? I really like the bangle, just not sure if it should be bigger.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> My bangle from SC is here!
> 
> The bad: She had two very similar bangles listed and sent me the 63mm one instead of the 67mm that I ordered.
> 
> The good: I was able to get it on easily with water. What are your thoughts on the fit? I really like the bangle, just not sure if it should be bigger.



I thinks it looks delightful on you Pisosavsfan! Too bad she sent the wrong size but you managed to get it on and so perhaps this is the right size Was it painful to get on? If it is not too painful I would keep this because personally I think it looks better when the fit is tighter. Which bangle looks nicer interns of colour and translucence? If there is no difference again I would keep this because the fit looks great on you.


----------



## crosso

piosavsfan said:


> My bangle from SC is here!
> 
> The bad: She had two very similar bangles listed and sent me the 63mm one instead of the 67mm that I ordered.
> 
> The good: I was able to get it on easily with water. What are your thoughts on the fit? I really like the bangle, just not sure if it should be bigger.



Piosavsfan, I think the fit looks great. If this one and the larger size are equal in terms of color, quality, etc, I would keep this one. Not sure why Lots Love would say it doesn't look "real". I have never seen a B or B/C grade bangle that has some natural inclusions as this one does. That is what the bleaching/acid process is meant to do - get rid of them. So my guess is that it IS grade A. Did the listing specify? Regardless, it looks very nice on you!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

piosavsfan said:


> My bangle from SC is here!
> 
> The bad: She had two very similar bangles listed and sent me the 63mm one instead of the 67mm that I ordered.
> 
> The good: I was able to get it on easily with water. What are your thoughts on the fit? I really like the bangle, just not sure if it should be bigger.



Wow... piosavsfan---are u a "thick chick?" I hope I don't offend..reason I'm asking is because my own bangle size is 60 mm to 63mm...I have some that I have got as extras that are 64mm, 65 , 66 mm, but they are so big and lose that I don't wear them
I think it looks very beautiful!  I love the big green spot. And I have a few B & C grades from my early bangle days and they don't have any spots like this-- I think at worse, if what Lotsoflove says is true, it might be heated to bring out more color? BUT I THINK thats might Be all? Idk? I think it's a very pretty bangle


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

HELLO JADIE LADIES!!!
I haven't been on for a bit. My son (he's 7) had a big project due and I have been having problems with my IUD...it came out. I'm still having some pain and I used one of my dark bangles (it's my new dark gray birthday bangle) like medicine,  I read a post from a few weeks back, talking about how the dark jade colors are good for pain/illness/drawing out negativity.. it helped a bit with the pain on the worst night but I am still having problems 
So how are you all doing?  I got 2 new bangles recently from Thailand--I ll have to do some mod Shots soon to show u all my new jades. Much love to you all


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> HELLO JADIE LADIES!!!
> I haven't been on for a bit. My son (he's 7) had a big project due and I have been having problems with my IUD...it came out. I'm still having some pain and I used one of my dark bangles (it's my new dark gray birthday bangle) like medicine,  I read a post from a few weeks back, talking about how the dark jade colors are good for pain/illness/drawing out negativity.. it helped a bit with the pain on the worst night but I am still having problems
> So how are you all doing?  I got 2 new bangles recently from Thailand--I ll have to do some mod Shots soon to show u all my new jades. Much love to you all



Yikes hope the dark jade is helping with the pain. Two bangles  from Thailand ! - Do post pics when they arrive Ms. Blue


----------



## piosavsfan

2boys_jademommy said:


> I thinks it looks delightful on you Pisosavsfan! Too bad she sent the wrong size but you managed to get it on and so perhaps this is the right size Was it painful to get on? If it is not too painful I would keep this because personally I think it looks better when the fit is tighter. Which bangle looks nicer interns of colour and translucence? If there is no difference again I would keep this because the fit looks great on you.


Thank you! The colors are almost the same, this one might actually be a little nicer in terms of color. It didn't hurt to get on, I just needed to use some water



crosso said:


> Piosavsfan, I think the fit looks great. If this one and the larger size are equal in terms of color, quality, etc, I would keep this one. Not sure why Lots Love would say it doesn't look "real". I have never seen a B or B/C grade bangle that has some natural inclusions as this one does. That is what the bleaching/acid process is meant to do - get rid of them. So my guess is that it IS grade A. Did the listing specify? Regardless, it looks very nice on you!


I think I will keep this one. The listing stated grade A and SC confirmed it. She seems honest and has told me if other bangles weren't grade A in the past.



ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Wow... piosavsfan---are u a "thick chick?" I hope I don't offend..reason I'm asking is because my own bangle size is 60 mm to 63mm...I have some that I have got as extras that are 64mm, 65 , 66 mm, but they are so big and lose that I don't wear them
> I think it looks very beautiful!  I love the big green spot. And I have a few B & C grades from my early bangle days and they don't have any spots like this-- I think at worse, if what Lotsoflove says is true, it might be heated to bring out more color? BUT I THINK thats might Be all? Idk? I think it's a very pretty bangle


I am plus size, it has been hard to find bangles in my size that I can afford. 63mm is the smallest I can wear, my princess bangles are 64 and 66 and are perfect. I would love to find more in my size!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

I'm glad you are keeping this one... It really is lovely 
I ordered once from Suzannes corner too and I felt pretty good about it. She seemed honest. Also I am fairly sure my bangle is grade A just as she said. 
Enjoy your new bangle&#128522;


----------



## teagansmum

piosavsfan said:


> My bangle from SC is here!
> 
> The bad: She had two very similar bangles listed and sent me the 63mm one instead of the 67mm that I ordered.
> 
> The good: I was able to get it on easily with water. What are your thoughts on the fit? I really like the bangle, just not sure if it should be bigger.



As usual, SC's photos don't do her jade justice!! I love your bangle and as long as she feels comfortable I think she looks great! I love the milky look to her and the splash of colors. Also, you don't want to go too big so that it bangs upon things if you want this bangle as one to wear a lot. She looks grade A to me!!


----------



## Molly0

2boys_jademommy said:


> I have a question for any of the Canadians here...Have any of you ordered from Ultimate Jadeite (Singapore)? I wanted to know if there were duty charge / brokerage charge / any additonal charge beyond taxes of course. If so is, how much? I've googled but it is somewhat confusing. I know when I order stuff from the US I have not had to pay duty. TIA
> Not ordering anything as yet but wanted to know as much as I can....I'm addicted to checking out all the beautiful jade bangles on various sites



I have ordered from UJ and didn't get nabbed for duty.  With Canada Post it's a crap shoot. They just randomly will charge duty for some packages and not others.  I just hope for the best, but have not been charged duty for any Jade so far .  . .


----------



## teagansmum

I haven't ordered from UJ but have from SC and it came into Canada with no troubles at all. I've never had a problem myself but have heard it's a hit and miss as to if customes will hold a package. Fingers crossed if you do.


----------



## Junkenpo

piosavsfan said:


> My bangle from SC is here!
> 
> The bad: She had two very similar bangles listed and sent me the 63mm one instead of the 67mm that I ordered.
> 
> The good: I was able to get it on easily with water. What are your thoughts on the fit? I really like the bangle, just not sure if it should be bigger.



Really pretty!  Yours reminds me of my Elsa. If you can get her on/off with water, then lotion or conditioner would also work to make a slick on & off and I think this smaller fit is fine.  Some days I like a snug bangle, some days I like a bigger bangle. 

I have no input on the grade as it really is hard for me to tell from pictures unless it is super obviously dyed, but if you are concerned, checking for specific gravity is an easy way to get some reassurance.  Treated bangles tend to be lighter and often don't chime the same way, although chime isn't always a check.  I had a grade a bangle with no chime because of internal flaws;' after she broke, the pieces had nice chimes.


----------



## Junkenpo

So... I decided to stack after all. 

DH, DS and I went to the community pool today.  I usually swap out any bangles for DW, but less often since Smoke is an "always on" and so far no change to her because of ocean or chlorine water. 

So, I stacked DW with Elsa.  DW is not a pretty bangle in harsh sunlight... you can see all her stone lines and big grain and surface flaws and ugly color... but in softer light, she's much prettier.  She's got good translucency, so in soft light she goes light blue-green and glowy on her good side. 








Her dishwater side






The pool - free to visitors and residents - it has a (not in this picture) baby wading pool, plus this shallow end, as well as on olympic size for laps. 








The County life guards are water-safety trained adults who go through a strict life guard training program.  







The random feral chickens hanging out in front of the facility. lol


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Junkenpo said:


> So... I decided to stack after all.
> 
> DH, DS and I went to the community pool today.  I usually swap out any bangles for DW, but less often since Smoke is an "always on" and so far no change to her because of ocean or chlorine water.
> 
> So, I stacked DW with Elsa.  DW is not a pretty bangle in harsh sunlight... you can see all her stone lines and big grain and surface flaws and ugly color... but in softer light, she's much prettier.  She's got good translucency, so in soft light she goes light blue-green
> 
> 
> Her dishwater side
> 
> 
> The pool - free to visitors and residents - it has a (not in this picture) baby wading pool, plus this shallow end, as well as on olympic size
> 
> @Junkenpo---
> Wow!!! Thats a very nice county pool!! And it is FREE???? Seriously?  Wow!!!!! I wish ours was free here in utah!  Last time I took my 4 sons aND 1 of their friend's as well as myself (6 ppl) it was like $35 dollars!!! you are a lucky duck! And the chickens are pretty cool too!!! I think that's neat. Are there lots of chickens running around in hawaii?


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Junkenpo said:


> Really pretty!  Yours reminds me of my Elsa. If you can get her on/off with water, then lotion or conditioner would also work to make a slick on & off and I think this smaller fit is fine.  Some days I like a snug bangle, some days I like a bigger bangle.
> 
> I have no input on the grade as it really is hard for me to tell from pictures unless it is super obviously dyed, but if you are concerned, checking for specific gravity is an easy way to get some reassurance.  Treated bangles tend to be lighter and often don't chime the same way, although chime isn't always a check.  I had a grade a bangle with no chime because of internal flaws;' after she broke, the pieces had nice chimes.



This is true Junkenpo..i ve had grade a's where the chime sounded WAY off...made me second guess. THEY ARE STILL whole, BUT I had THEM Checked AND DID THE specific gravity on it as well...
I am ok with pictures...I ve looked at so many, I'm pretty sure of myself


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

2boys_jademommy said:


> Yikes hope the dark jade is helping with the pain. Two bangles  from Thailand ! - Do post pics when they arrive Ms. Blue



OH thank you so much @2boys_jademommy!!!! Idk wth is wrong with me. My IUD came out, but I'm still in pain...I had them look and they say everything looks ok, but I ll need to get ultrasounds and stuff done to see what else is wrong. Someone told me the symptoms sound like ovarian cancer symptoms...geez...all I don't want to hear. 
Soo...I'm hoping my bangles help me out because no one wants to hear bad things like that..so I'm going to use them like medicine--their days of just being there because they are pretty and I love them are over  .....so I do hope that they help me and absorb whatever is bothering me


----------



## fanofjadeite

piosavsfan said:


> My bangle from SC is here!
> 
> The bad: She had two very similar bangles listed and sent me the 63mm one instead of the 67mm that I ordered.
> 
> The good: I was able to get it on easily with water. What are your thoughts on the fit? I really like the bangle, just not sure if it should be bigger.


piosavsfan, your bangle definitely looks grade A. dont listen to lotslove. she obviously doesnt know jade as well as she thinks. will u be wearing it as a permanent bangle? the fit looks great on u.


----------



## fanofjadeite

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> OH thank you so much @2boys_jademommy!!!! Idk wth is wrong with me. My IUD came out, but I'm still in pain...I had them look and they say everything looks ok, but I ll need to get ultrasounds and stuff done to see what else is wrong. Someone told me the symptoms sound like ovarian cancer symptoms...geez...all I don't want to hear.
> Soo...I'm hoping my bangles help me out because no one wants to hear bad things like that..so I'm going to use them like medicine--their days of just being there because they are pretty and I love them are over  .....so I do hope that they help me and absorb whatever is bothering me


ms_loka, wear your dark/black jades on your right for better results. hope u get better soon.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Molly0 said:


> I have ordered from UJ and didn't get nabbed for duty.  With Canada Post it's a crap shoot. They just randomly will charge duty for some packages and not others.  I just hope for the best, but have not been charged duty for any Jade so far .  . .



Thanks Molly - I usually don't get charged duty either but I did once on a pair of shoes and it was a lot.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> I haven't ordered from UJ but have from SC and it came into Canada with no troubles at all. I've never had a problem myself but have heard it's a hit and miss as to if customes will hold a package. Fingers crossed if you do.



Thanks Teagansmum I didn't get charged when ordering from SC either but she is from Hawaii. I actually rarely order from Asia so was wondering...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> OH thank you so much @2boys_jademommy!!!! Idk wth is wrong with me. My IUD came out, but I'm still in pain...I had them look and they say everything looks ok, but I ll need to get ultrasounds and stuff done to see what else is wrong. Someone told me the symptoms sound like ovarian cancer symptoms...geez...all I don't want to hear.
> Soo...I'm hoping my bangles help me out because no one wants to hear bad things like that..so I'm going to use them like medicine--their days of just being there because they are pretty and I love them are over  .....so I do hope that they help me and absorb whatever is bothering me



Yes definitely get checked out but don't worry in the meantime. Wear lots of jade and think positive. Take good care of yourself Ms Blue.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> So... I decided to stack after all.
> 
> DH, DS and I went to the community pool today.  I usually swap out any bangles for DW, but less often since Smoke is an "always on" and so far no change to her because of ocean or chlorine water.
> 
> So, I stacked DW with Elsa.  DW is not a pretty bangle in harsh sunlight... you can see all her stone lines and big grain and surface flaws and ugly color... but in softer light, she's much prettier.  She's got good translucency, so in soft light she goes light blue-green and glowy on her good side.
> 
> Hey JKP thanks for all the pics - I would love to visits Hawaii someday...,
> DW is pretty to me. I like the earthy bangles too.
> 
> I don't think chlorine will harm grade a jade because  a friend of my moms has been wearing bangle for decades. She can't remove it and she swims regularly. Her bangle is still beautiful. As for the salt water I figure that is nature so it should be ok too....
> Anyone else have opinion on this or know if chlorine or salt water is harmful?


----------



## nexiv

piosavsfan said:


> My bangle from SC is here!
> 
> The bad: She had two very similar bangles listed and sent me the 63mm one instead of the 67mm that I ordered.
> 
> The good: I was able to get it on easily with water. What are your thoughts on the fit? I really like the bangle, just not sure if it should be bigger.



I think this looks beautiful on you! What a find, gorgeous colours, I love the brighter greens along with the darker patch. Is this a new size for you? I definitely think you should keep it, and if you don't have any others this size then it's lovely and different! Congratulations on more beautiful jade  The colours also look lovely against your skin x


----------



## nexiv

Junkenpo said:


> So... I decided to stack after all.
> 
> DH, DS and I went to the community pool today.  I usually swap out any bangles for DW, but less often since Smoke is an "always on" and so far no change to her because of ocean or chlorine water.
> 
> So, I stacked DW with Elsa.  DW is not a pretty bangle in harsh sunlight... you can see all her stone lines and big grain and surface flaws and ugly color... but in softer light, she's much prettier.  She's got good translucency, so in soft light she goes light blue-green and glowy on her good side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her dishwater side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pool - free to visitors and residents - it has a (not in this picture) baby wading pool, plus this shallow end, as well as on olympic size for laps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The County life guards are water-safety trained adults who go through a strict life guard training program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The random feral chickens hanging out in front of the facility. lol



Oh my, I don't think jade can look more beautiful that this! I just love Elsa. They both just pop against your skin but also come across so subtly if that makes sense  I hadn't thought of wearing jade to go swimming before, but I guess it's a perfect accompaniment into the water. Beautiful day too!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

fanofjadeite said:


> ms_loka, wear your dark/black jades on your right for better results. hope u get better soon.



@fanofjadeite---
OH THANK you!!!. I will do that for sure!!! I'm glad someone told me which side is best for it to help me. Thank you again fanofjadeite


----------



## crosso

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> OH thank you so much @2boys_jademommy!!!! Idk wth is wrong with me. My IUD came out, but I'm still in pain...I had them look and they say everything looks ok, but I ll need to get ultrasounds and stuff done to see what else is wrong. Someone told me the symptoms sound like ovarian cancer symptoms...geez...all I don't want to hear.
> Soo...I'm hoping my bangles help me out because no one wants to hear bad things like that..so I'm going to use them like medicine--their days of just being there because they are pretty and I love them are over  .....so I do hope that they help me and absorb whatever is bothering me


MsLoka, hope all will be well with you soon and that you feel better! Don't listen to pessimists! Some people just cannot help themselves - like when you are pregnant and everyone wants to tell you their horrible labor stories, lol! My grandfather always said "Sufficient unto the day is the evil thereof - Don't go borrowing trouble!" - and I think it's a good saying. There's no use worrying about what you don't yet know. Keep your chin up and take good care of yourself.
Can't wait to see your Thai bangles!


----------



## crosso

Junkenpo said:


> So... I decided to stack after all.
> 
> DH, DS and I went to the community pool today.  I usually swap out any bangles for DW, but less often since Smoke is an "always on" and so far no change to her because of ocean or chlorine water.
> 
> So, I stacked DW with Elsa.  DW is not a pretty bangle in harsh sunlight... you can see all her stone lines and big grain and surface flaws and ugly color... but in softer light, she's much prettier.  She's got good translucency, so in soft light she goes light blue-green and glowy on her good side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her dishwater side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pool - free to visitors and residents - it has a (not in this picture) baby wading pool, plus this shallow end, as well as on olympic size for laps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The County life guards are water-safety trained adults who go through a strict life guard training program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The random feral chickens hanging out in front of the facility. lol


Lovely, as always, JKP! Elsa, especially is just so beautiful on you. Looks like a fantastic day! Did not know you had feral chickens there, lol! I remember lots of feral cats on my visit, but no wild chickens. I'd be tempted to take a few home to lay eggs for me


----------



## fanofjadeite

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> @fanofjadeite---
> OH THANK you!!!. I will do that for sure!!! I'm glad someone told me which side is best for it to help me. Thank you again fanofjadeite


u r most welcome, ms_loka  usually the advice is to wear your jade bangle on the left since its closer to the heart. but if u want more healing/protection from your dark/black jades, then it works better on the right.


----------



## Molly0

piosavsfan said:


> My bangle from SC is here!
> 
> The bad: She had two very similar bangles listed and sent me the 63mm one instead of the 67mm that I ordered.
> 
> The good: I was able to get it on easily with water. What are your thoughts on the fit? I really like the bangle, just not sure if it should be bigger.



LOVE your bangle. I think it's gorgeous!  . . . And REAL!  Enjoy!


----------



## Molly0

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thanks Molly - I usually don't get charged duty either but I did once on a pair of shoes and it was a lot.



Yes, you just never know with Canada Post. I have been charged a lot of duty (over $50.00) receiving a gift once too, so just be aware that something marked as a gift can still be fair game for duty.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Molly0 said:


> Yes, you just never know with Canada Post. I have been charged a lot of duty (over $50.00) receiving a gift once too, so just be aware that something marked as a gift can still be fair game for duty.



Thanks again Molly


----------



## Junkenpo

fanofjadeite said:


> u r most welcome, ms_loka  usually the advice is to wear your jade bangle on the left since its closer to the heart. but if u want more healing/protection from your dark/black jades, then it works better on the right.



This is good to know!  Normally I'm not very superstitious, but jade is another arena for me. I do find myself reaching for specific bangles and colors to help me feel a certain way or avoid feeling a certain way. I don't swap out bangles on the right very often because Smoke is always there, but I never feel the urge to take her off any more, she must be more protective and a better "fit" than I realized. 



ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> @Junkenpo---
> Wow!!! Thats a very nice county pool!! And it is FREE???? Seriously?  Wow!!!!! I wish ours was free here in utah!  Last time I took my 4 sons aND 1 of their friend's as well as myself (6 ppl) it was like $35 dollars!!! you are a lucky duck! And the chickens are pretty cool too!!! I think that's neat. Are there lots of chickens running around in hawaii?





ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> @Crosso---
> Right you are!!!! you are a wise lady!!!
> I myself also bought 2 serpentine (xiu jade---is that serpentine right??) Just to see what is the smallest bangle I can get into  lol!!!!
> Yes. That's true!!! If someone wants to share pics of their bangles because the love them enough to do so...this community had always been kind enough to share in the joy of a jade sisters' new bangle



I never knew that people elsewhere would have to pay to go their community pools until a few years ago.  I think that one reason it is free here is that if we had to pay, no one would go... the beaches are too pretty!  

We like the pool on days like yesterday when the ocean is very rough and it is windy.  That way you don't get whipped by sand and worry so much about the littluns getting wave-tossed. 



crosso said:


> Lovely, as always, JKP! Elsa, especially is just so beautiful on you. Looks like a fantastic day! Did not know you had feral chickens there, lol! I remember lots of feral cats on my visit, but no wild chickens. I'd be tempted to take a few home to lay eggs for me



The wild chickens have been around for several years now. They always seem to be in all the parking lots. lol  It was after one of the big tropical storms.  I remember hearing that someone's chickens got out of someone's farm and that they just kind of spread.  We still have lots of feral cats, but it is getting better because of they stepped up  catch, neuter, release programs.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

fanofjadeite said:


> u r most welcome, ms_loka  usually the advice is to wear your jade bangle on the left since its closer to the heart. but if u want more healing/protection from your dark/black jades, then it works better on the right.



I wear one on each wrist LOL!!!!
but it's weird, I usually wear my light jades on my right and dark on the left,  but when I read your comment early this morning,  I switched them,  and you know what---I'm actually feeling a bit better


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

I never knew that people elsewhere would have to pay to go their community pools until a few years ago.  I think that one reason it is free here is that if we had to pay, no one would go... the beaches are too pretty!  

We like the pool on days like yesterday when the ocean is very rough and it is windy.  That way you don't get whipped by sand and worry so much about the littluns getting wave-tossed. 

The wild chickens have been around for several years now. They always seem to be in all the parking lots. lol  It was after one of the big tropical storms.  I remember hearing that someone's chickens got out of someone's farm and that they just kind of spread.  We still have lots of feral cats, but it is getting better because of they stepped up  catch, neuter, release programs.[/QUOTE]

@Junkenpo---
The chickens made me smile 
I have never seen That!  I really. Need to go to Hawaii someday soon!!! 
ANYWAY--YES!!! WE ARE CHARD to go to the regular county pool..boo!!! And it's not as cheap as it should be. It looks a lot like yours except yours looks better lol!! We have a few of them, but I think they cost the same all over our county.
We have some cats that run around....there's also a program I keep hearing about where you adopt a feral cat and it lives outside (??) But you feed it and stuff?  I think I would like this. I have some cat allergies, even tho I adore animals!!....and I think that its kinda nuts I can't have them in my house. But I would love a feral one to run around and love  our home is next to a stream) part of Millcreek river... and I think the water attracts rodents because one year it seemed all thr ppl in our neighborhood had mice..it was disgusting!!!!!! But I think a feral cat would take care.of the issue because I'm told that rodents stay away from places where they can smell cats...


----------



## piosavsfan

Junkenpo said:


> Really pretty!  Yours reminds me of my Elsa. If you can get her on/off with water, then lotion or conditioner would also work to make a slick on & off and I think this smaller fit is fine.  Some days I like a snug bangle, some days I like a bigger bangle.
> 
> I have no input on the grade as it really is hard for me to tell from pictures unless it is super obviously dyed, but if you are concerned, checking for specific gravity is an easy way to get some reassurance.  Treated bangles tend to be lighter and often don't chime the same way, although chime isn't always a check.  I had a grade a bangle with no chime because of internal flaws;' after she broke, the pieces had nice chimes.


I love your Elsa! She is soooo pretty! This morning, I was actually able to get it on without having to use water, so maybe my hands were just swollen at the end of the day yesterday or something.  




Junkenpo said:


> So... I decided to stack after all.
> 
> DH, DS and I went to the community pool today.  I usually swap out any bangles for DW, but less often since Smoke is an "always on" and so far no change to her because of ocean or chlorine water.
> 
> So, I stacked DW with Elsa.  DW is not a pretty bangle in harsh sunlight... you can see all her stone lines and big grain and surface flaws and ugly color... but in softer light, she's much prettier.  She's got good translucency, so in soft light she goes light blue-green and glowy on her good side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her dishwater side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pool - free to visitors and residents - it has a (not in this picture) baby wading pool, plus this shallow end, as well as on olympic size for laps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The County life guards are water-safety trained adults who go through a strict life guard training program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The random feral chickens hanging out in front of the facility. lol


Lovely stack! And that is one huge pool. I have a free pool in my townhome community but rarely go for some reason.  




ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> I will have to let you know all my bangle peeps
> And I think your bangle looks very pretty and legit. Looks grade a to me...as crosso stated....grade b/c bleaches out all the sediment and stuff...I don think they can "spot" bleach either because the bangles they make go into big barrel things. ..looks grade a to me


Definitely let me know where you get your bangles!  




fanofjadeite said:


> piosavsfan, your bangle definitely looks grade A. dont listen to lotslove. she obviously doesnt know jade as well as she thinks. will u be wearing it as a permanent bangle? the fit looks great on u.


The idea of a permanent bangle scares me a little. I think I like to change jewelry too much to have a permanent bangle. However, I do really love this one and have been wearing it nonstop since I got it yesterday so maybe it will be a "prolonged wear" bangle rather than a permanent one  . The size is actually very comfortable so I'm glad that SC sent me the wrong one.  




crosso said:


> I think by now most of us who post here have read anything and everything we can find on the internet about how to identify Grade A jadeite vs other grades of jade or other materials. Even so, none of us are experts. It seems to me that it is just good etiquette to refrain from offering opinions regarding the grade of someone's jade without being specifically asked by the owner. Some purchase grade B jade or serpentine bangles on purpose, just because they find them pretty - I have! If someone cares enough to want to share their purchases with the community and is pleased with them, for me, the only polite, caring response is to share in their joy. 'Nuf said.


I agree. I didn't need someone to plant doubt on my new purchase that I was happy about, especially without any reasoning to back it up.



Molly0 said:


> LOVE your bangle. I think it's gorgeous!  . . . And REAL!  Enjoy!


 Thank you! I'm in love with it!


----------



## piosavsfan

Edit: oops


----------



## piosavsfan

More pictures of my new bangle from today, I can't stop looking at her! And a picture of my lavender princess from yesterday.


----------



## fanofjadeite

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> I wear one on each wrist LOL!!!!
> but it's weird, I usually wear my light jades on my right and dark on the left,  but when I read your comment early this morning,  I switched them,  and you know what---I'm actually feeling a bit better


i'm glad u r feeling better, ms_loka  i have a black jade bangle coming, and i'm planning to add it to my permanent colorful stack on my right.


----------



## Junkenpo

piosavsfan said:


> More pictures of my new bangle from today, I can't stop looking at her! And a picture of my lavender princess from yesterday.



Love these shots!  I adore carved bangles. The coolness of the jade combined with the variance of grain and being able to run one's fingers over the different carvings is just soothing to me.   Your lavender is very nice, too.


----------



## Molly0

Today I'm wearing my humble little princess cut nephrite. I call him/her "Jack" because I believe it is Yukon nephrite.  (Yukon Jack haha)


----------



## crosso

Molly0 said:


> Today I'm wearing my humble little princess cut nephrite. I call him/her "Jack" because I believe it is Yukon nephrite.  (Yukon Jack haha)



Pretty,  Molly! This is a great autumn feeling bangle to me - nothing humble about it &#9786;


----------



## Junkenpo

I hauled out my UJ bangles today.

D shapes: Leaf, DishWater, PaleLavender








Beads & Princess: First Princess, SuperGreen, Lippy, Baby Princess







All together


----------



## Junkenpo

Molly0 said:


> Today I'm wearing my humble little princess cut nephrite. I call him/her "Jack" because I believe it is Yukon nephrite.  (Yukon Jack haha)



Love the green and slender shape!


----------



## piosavsfan

Junkenpo said:


> I hauled out my UJ bangles today.
> 
> D shapes: Leaf, DishWater, PaleLavender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beads & Princess: First Princess, SuperGreen, Lippy, Baby Princess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All together


 I'm drooling over your PaleLavender, it is gorgeous!! 


Molly0 said:


> Today I'm wearing my humble little princess cut nephrite. I call him/her "Jack" because I believe it is Yukon nephrite.  (Yukon Jack haha)


 What a pretty green! I've been admiring nephrite bangles.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> More pictures of my new bangle from today, I can't stop looking at her! And a picture of my lavender princess from yesterday.




Piosavsfan - both your bangles are so soft and pretty looking! Your new bangle was destined to be yours. What are the odds that the wrong one is sent AND it fits perfectly AND looks even better than the one you ordered....this is jade karma at it's finest


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Molly0 said:


> Today I'm wearing my humble little princess cut nephrite. I call him/her "Jack" because I believe it is Yukon nephrite.  (Yukon Jack haha)



Humble bangle? ....you are being too humble Molly - this bangle is gorgeous! Love the name too


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> I hauled out my UJ bangles today.
> 
> D shapes: Leaf, DishWater, PaleLavender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beads & Princess: First Princess, SuperGreen, Lippy, Baby Princess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All together



WOW all these are from UJ? They are all so different yet I can get a sense of the type of bangles you like because they all have a very soft soothing quality and translucence. Your "pale lavender" doesn't look pale to me. It looks quite vivid actually. The three bangles on the top of the page caught my eye the most. Which is your favourite?


----------



## crosso

Junkenpo said:


> I hauled out my UJ bangles today.
> 
> D shapes: Leaf, DishWater, PaleLavender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beads & Princess: First Princess, SuperGreen, Lippy, Baby Princess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All together



Love these group shots, JKP! These are all luscious! Need to see more of PL.
I have another baby princess coming - similar to your BP and Lippy and my Snow White in size. Will be a few weeks yet, though. 
I'm yin/yang in black and white today. Stacking the two, you can see the difference in thickness. Hoping the new one will be a better match size- wise to Snow White. I think it will based on the weight.


----------



## Junkenpo

First Princess was my first jade bangle and is still my favorite even if she isn't as often in rotation anymore.  If she had been a 51 instead of a 54.8, I may not have collected any more bangles. 

Any color you see on PL is mostly the result of the soft back lighting and the fact that lavenders photograph much more intensely purple than they look in real life. I find that most computer screens really bring out hidden colors. My Dell and my macbook were both matte screens, and color looks paler/more true to life than on glossy screens, including my cell phone. 

When you have her in hand, PL really is a very, very pale lavender. Most often she looks greyish white. 

Thanks for the compliments!

edited to add: 

Crosso!  looks like a sister stone of  BP & Lippy!  I like your yin-yang stack, too!


----------



## teagansmum

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thanks Teagansmum I didn't get charged when ordering from SC either but she is from Hawaii. I actually rarely order from Asia so was wondering...



I'm so sorry! I thought you were ordering from the U.S. I thought that is where UJ was for some reason. I love ordering from Asia. Never had any troubles with customs. In all the years I've been buying jade, and I have the fever, and bought lots, it's all been good.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> I'm so sorry! I thought you were ordering from the U.S. I thought that is where UJ was for some reason. I love ordering from Asia. Never had any troubles with customs. In all the years I've been buying jade, and I have the fever, and bought lots, it's all been good.



Oh great to know thank you Teagansmum &#128522;


----------



## nexiv

piosavsfan said:


> More pictures of my new bangle from today, I can't stop looking at her!



I don't blame you, she's gorgeous! Can we have some close up shots of that awesome dark patch? It's so mysterious, like a forbidden forest in the middle of a lovely glade


----------



## nexiv

Does anyone have any pictures of jade on the same wrist as watches they can share? Ty x


----------



## piosavsfan

nexiv said:


> I don't blame you, she's gorgeous! Can we have some close up shots of that awesome dark patch? It's so mysterious, like a forbidden forest in the middle of a lovely glade



I love your description of the green patch. In normal lighting, it mostly looks dark green, but with some sunlight you can see all the little dots and colors inside.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Love these group shots, JKP! These are all luscious! Need to see more of PL.
> I have another baby princess coming - similar to your BP and Lippy and my Snow White in size. Will be a few weeks yet, though.
> I'm yin/yang in black and white today. Stacking the two, you can see the difference in thickness. Hoping the new one will be a better match size- wise to Snow White. I think it will based on the weight.



How exciting Crosso! The baby princess looks very dainty. I can see wearing it with a pretty blouse or a delicate sweater. Can't wait too see your mod shots


----------



## mistikat

Just a friendly reminder - please do not call out other members in terms of whether or not an item may be authentic, or what you believe the grade of the stone may or may not be. 

Please report possible issues and let a moderator deal with it.

Thanks.


----------



## annetok

Today, Jumbo amber accompanies Neptune.


----------



## Junkenpo

gorgie annetok!  Love the jade and the beads!  I don't remember if you shared who the sellers are... can you repeat or PM them to me?


----------



## piosavsfan

Neptune looks like such a pretty creamy blue. And those amber beads are awesome. I would love to find some like that.


----------



## BabyDarling

Junkenpo said:


> So... I decided to stack after all.
> 
> DH, DS and I went to the community pool today.  I usually swap out any bangles for DW, but less often since Smoke is an "always on" and so far no change to her because of ocean or chlorine water.
> 
> So, I stacked DW with Elsa.  DW is not a pretty bangle in harsh sunlight... you can see all her stone lines and big grain and surface flaws and ugly color... but in softer light, she's much prettier.  She's got good translucency, so in soft light she goes light blue-green and glowy on her good side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her dishwater side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pool - free to visitors and residents - it has a (not in this picture) baby wading pool, plus this shallow end, as well as on olympic size for laps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The County life guards are water-safety trained adults who go through a strict life guard training program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The random feral chickens hanging out in front of the facility. lol




Oh I've never thought of this before.. does chlorine/salt water affect jades? I've always taken all jewelry off when going swimming but that's cos I'm afraid of losing it more so than damaging it.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

annetok said:


> Today, Jumbo amber accompanies Neptune.



Love Neptune Annetok. Those bead are jumbo indeed! They look cool together. Neptune with the other "planets" - that was the image that came to mind 
I actually have a couple of bead bracelets. Maybe I will post them. I don't know what type of stone they are and can't think of a better place to ask than here


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BabyDarling said:


> Oh I've never thought of this before.. does chlorine/salt water affect jades? I've always taken all jewelry off when going swimming but that's cos I'm afraid of losing it more so than damaging it.



My guess is that it would not. Maybe if you are a very frequent swimmer the chlorine may have some effect since jade is porous but otherwise I think it's okay. As for salt it is natural so I wouldn't think it would harm the jade but then is  jade is found near salt or fresh water...hmmm I don't know. During my vacations these past few summers I have worn my jade in the pool and ocean and it looks fine.


----------



## BabyDarling

2boys_jademommy said:


> My guess is that it would not. Maybe if you are a very frequent swimmer the chlorine may have some effect since jade is porous but otherwise I think it's okay. As for salt it is natural so I wouldn't think it would harm the jade but then is  jade is found near salt or fresh water...hmmm I don't know. During my vacations these past few summers I have worn my jade in the pool and ocean and it looks fine.




Ahh ok thanks!  I've always thought of jade as a fuss/worry free type of gem so never really thought about maintenance or if any substance would harm it. haha


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BabyDarling said:


> Ahh ok thanks!  I've always thought of jade as a fuss/worry free type of gem so never really thought about maintenance or if any substance would harm it. haha



I can only base it on the two ladies I know who have worn theirs for years through chlorine, salt water and household cleaning solutions. They can't remove their bangles but they still look fine. I am very careful when I use cleaning agents though because they are quite strong.


----------



## annetok

Junkenpo said:


> gorgie annetok!  Love the jade and the beads!  I don't remember if you shared who the sellers are... can you repeat or PM them to me?



Oh right! Neptune is from ebay seller:junlonanve1314. He sells. Both Grade A and Grade B, a couple of quartzite bangles and serpentine. He specifies which ones are jadeite and if they have imperfections like stone lines

Jumbo is Sumatra amber, which is a type of amber that's only recently been discovered. This type of amber comes in rare colors and some have a strong blue flourescence. Bought from ebay seller:amberind, but have not tested my beads except for doing a destructive test on a spare, hot needle and burn test. So far, it passed. I'm going to Bali this December so I'll check the local amber wares while I'm there


----------



## annetok

2boys_jademommy said:


> Love Neptune Annetok. Those bead are jumbo indeed! They look cool together. Neptune with the other "planets" - that was the image that came to mind
> I actually have a couple of bead bracelets. Maybe I will post them. I don't know what type of stone they are and can't think of a better place to ask than here



Thanks Jademommy. Also, I'd love to see those beads!


----------



## annetok

piosavsfan said:


> Neptune looks like such a pretty creamy blue. And those amber beads are awesome. I would love to find some like that.



Got my Sumatra amber beads from seller:amberind. Bought several colors and sizes so I could customize my design.  thought the colors match well with my jades hehe


----------



## crosso

annetok said:


> Got my Sumatra amber beads from seller:amberind. Bought several colors and sizes so I could customize my design.  thought the colors match well with my jades hehe



Beautiful, annetok! I shop for Baltic amber beads off and on, as I'd really like a graduated big bead necklace in either cognac or cherry color. I did not know of Sumatran amber, will have to check this out!


----------



## dster1

Can anyone tell me if this is grade A? My mom bought this years ago but we never really knew the  specs. TIA!


----------



## crosso

Can never resist taking pics of La Vie en Rose  - she is one of my most favorites! 
Also - Churk got my bangle yesterday, has already disassembled and weighed everything and communicated with me three times today. Very impressed with his service. If his skill is equal to it, I will be completely thrilled despite the extra cost, because Lila will be better than she was originally and ready to last another generation. Can't wait for her to be reborn!


----------



## Junkenpo

Dster1: Cool carvings!   Is it a cabbage?  How big is it?

Is it heavier than it looks and cool to the touch? 

Do you have access to a UV flashlight? If you can check it under long and short wave UV for florescence that's one way to check for some dyes/impregnation. Since it is one piece, if you can get a scale and bucket big enough to suspend it in the water, you could also check specific gravity.


----------



## dster1

Junkenpo said:


> Dster1: Cool carvings!   Is it a cabbage?  How big is it?
> 
> Is it heavier than it looks and cool to the touch?
> 
> Do you have access to a UV flashlight? If you can check it under long and short wave UV for florescence that's one way to check for some dyes/impregnation. Since it is one piece, if you can get a scale and bucket big enough to suspend it in the water, you could also check specific gravity.




Yes it's a cabbage and around 15 lbs. not sure if that weight is more or less than what it should be. the size is around 1 foot long and it's cool to touch. I don't have a UV flashlight


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Can never resist taking pics of La Vie en Rose  - she is one of my most favorites!
> Also - Churk got my bangle yesterday, has already disassembled and weighed everything and communicated with me three times today. Very impressed with his service. If his skill is equal to it, I will be completely thrilled despite the extra cost, because Lila will be better than she was originally and ready to last another generation. Can't wait for her to be reborn!




Such a beautiful bangle Crosso - I love roses.
Lila will be returned to you all prettied up in no time I'm sure Churk does sound very professional and customer focussed.


----------



## piosavsfan

Crosso, La Vie en Rose is one of the most beautiful bangles I've seen. Where did you get it?


----------



## crosso

piosavsfan said:


> Crosso, La Vie en Rose is one of the most beautiful bangles I've seen. Where did you get it?



Thank you so much,  Piosavsfan! ,I got her from Desire Treasures. She has some beautiful bangles! There are two she has now that I adore, but cannot justify the price - unless I win the lottery, then I'll get them BOTH, lol!


----------



## crosso

Tea and JKP!! Look what I found from SC - bats! I had been wanting a multicolored necklace,  but the ones I've seen lately were too steep (except one from Alohamemorabilia that got away - hope a jade sister nabbed it!) and I have several  bead necklaces already. I love the whimsical look of this one and since I've bought so much from Suzanne, she gives me great deals, so could not resist such cute little batties &#128522; Listing and Suzanne said grade a, but as usual pics are not so good.


----------



## annetok

crosso said:


> Beautiful, annetok! I shop for Baltic amber beads off and on, as I'd really like a graduated big bead necklace in either cognac or cherry color. I did not know of Sumatran amber, will have to check this out!



It's hard to find real baltic amber these days at the sizes I needed so when I found Sumatra Amber I just went with it! There was a jewelry shop in my country, selling a baltic amber necklaces, but he was asking 4,000 USD for it. Whew!


----------



## annetok

crosso said:


> Can never resist taking pics of La Vie en Rose  - she is one of my most favorites!
> Also - Churk got my bangle yesterday, has already disassembled and weighed everything and communicated with me three times today. Very impressed with his service. If his skill is equal to it, I will be completely thrilled despite the extra cost, because Lila will be better than she was originally and ready to last another generation. Can't wait for her to be reborn!



Very pretty!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Tea and JKP!! Look what I found from SC - bats! I had been wanting a multicolored necklace,  but the ones I've seen lately were too steep (except one from Alohamemorabilia that got away - hope a jade sister nabbed it!) and I have several  bead necklaces already. I love the whimsical look of this one and since I've bought so much from Suzanne, she gives me great deals, so could not resist such cute little batties &#128522; Listing and Suzanne said grade a, but as usual pics are not so good.



Very fun and whimsical! I love that little white bat with the bright green dot &#128522;


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> Such a beautiful bangle Crosso - I love roses.
> Lila will be returned to you all prettied up in no time I'm sure Churk does sound very professional and customer focussed.



Thanks, jademommy! I love roses too - and the song my bangle is named for, as it reminds me of my grandparents. What are you wearing today?


----------



## Lots love

[emoji262][emoji261][emoji262]my special aura she is my pearl on my life [emoji259]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Thanks, jademommy! I love roses too - and the song my bangle is named for, as it reminds me of my grandparents. What are you wearing today?



That's nice it reminds you of your grandparents. So many reasons why your rose bangle is so special to you. &#128522;
Today the only jade I wore is my usual everyday slim princess bangle.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3152781
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji262][emoji261][emoji262]my special aura she is my pearl on my life [emoji259]



Very nice Lots Love. It's great that she exudes a special aura for you


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> Very nice Lots Love. It's great that she exudes a special aura for you




Yes she does thank u so much she [emoji259]very special jadeite bangle her true beauty is hard to capture [emoji261][emoji264][emoji263]


----------



## Lots love

[emoji295]&#65039;my icy yellow monkey pendent [emoji205]


----------



## Junkenpo

crosso said:


> Can never resist taking pics of La Vie en Rose  - she is one of my most favorites!
> Also - Churk got my bangle yesterday, has already disassembled and weighed everything and communicated with me three times today. Very impressed with his service. If his skill is equal to it, I will be completely thrilled despite the extra cost, because Lila will be better than she was originally and ready to last another generation. Can't wait for her to be reborn!




I always like seeing la vie en rose, such a great carved bangle. I'm glad that Churk is working out so far, too. I can't wait to see the end product. 



crosso said:


> Tea and JKP!! Look what I found from SC - bats! I had been wanting a multicolored necklace,  but the ones I've seen lately were too steep (except one from Alohamemorabilia that got away - hope a jade sister nabbed it!) and I have several  bead necklaces already. I love the whimsical look of this one and since I've bought so much from Suzanne, she gives me great deals, so could not resist such cute little batties &#128522; Listing and Suzanne said grade a, but as usual pics are not so good.




Yay! So cute! Are you going to keep it like that or repurpose the bats? The jade ring for my dad was my last purchase from AM, but I'm always popping in to drool over their stuff. It's pretty, but so pricey sometimes. 



Lots love said:


> &#65039;my icy yellow monkey pendent



Love this monkey! There is something fun about them.  I wear mine all the time. I think I reach for it more often than any other necklace I have.


----------



## Junkenpo

Also, our local costco apparently carries jade sometimes.  I've seen what looks like treated jadeite, but these are specifically identified as nephrite.... so I'm guessing probably undyed.








Closer up... Sorry this one is sideways.


----------



## Lots love

Junkenpo said:


> I always like seeing la vie en rose, such a great carved bangle. I'm glad that Churk is working out so far, too. I can't wait to see the end product.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! So cute! Are you going to keep it like that or repurpose the bats? The jade ring for my dad was my last purchase from AM, but I'm always popping in to drool over their stuff. It's pretty, but so pricey sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this monkey! There is something fun about them.  I wear mine all the time. I think I reach for it more often than any other necklace I have.




Me too love my monkey


----------



## annetok

I'm wearing Egg today! She's from gojade


----------



## BabyDarling

annetok said:


> I'm wearing Egg today! She's from gojade




Wow! very nice! is that a little bug on the leaf? on the right side..


----------



## annetok

BabyDarling said:


> Wow! very nice! is that a little bug on the leaf? on the right side..



Yes, that one's a lavender colored cicada  the craftsmanship is impressive that's why I got her


----------



## BabyDarling

annetok said:


> Yes, that one's a lavender colored cicada  the craftsmanship is impressive that's why I got her




so cool! love the intricate details!  Can you post another pic showing the cicada?


----------



## crosso

Yay! So cute! Are you going to keep it like that or repurpose the bats? The jade ring for my dad was my last purchase from AM, but I'm always popping in to drool over their stuff. It's pretty, but so pricey sometimes. 

Hi JKP! I'll probably keep as is, but you never know. I like long necklaces in the winter with sweaters and open cardigans. Re AM - they are usually pretty pricey to me too, but they had a multicolored bead necklace with gold clasp marked down to $100. Didn't last long! Only a few hours while I debated, and it was gone! They have a lot of followers I saw, so if you do see something you like at a good price, get it quick!


----------



## crosso

Junkenpo said:


> Also, our local costco apparently carries jade sometimes.  I've seen what looks like treated jadeite, but these are specifically identified as nephrite.... so I'm guessing probably undyed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closer up... Sorry this one is sideways.



Those are a nice fresh looking green!


----------



## crosso

annetok said:


> I'm wearing Egg today! She's from gojade



Egg is such a luscious color and I agree, the craftsmanship is lovely with that little lavender cicada!


----------



## crosso

It's a gloomy autumn day here today - needed a lot of jade to get up and get going! Mystic knot, Blue Ridge on left and Largo and Danube on right


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

annetok said:


> I'm wearing Egg today! She's from gojade



That's a big pendant I love the little lavender bug. It's a sweet detail


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> It's a gloomy autumn day here today - needed a lot of jade to get up and get going! Mystic knot, Blue Ridge on left and Largo and Danube on right



Mystic knot is very cool Crosso. Did you just thread a thin necklace through it? I like that there isn't a setting. It really shows off the jade and the design. 
Beautiful blue bangles too for a blue day We are actually having a gorgeous sunny Autumn day here in Toronto. I love this Fall weather and we are having our Thanksgiving dinner tonight.


----------



## BabyDarling

crosso said:


> It's a gloomy autumn day here today - needed a lot of jade to get up and get going! Mystic knot, Blue Ridge on left and Largo and Danube on right




I like how you spaced Largo & Danube with a matching beaded bracelet! 

your mystic knot is a really nice size. the way you threaded the chain through gives me the idea to (in the future) get one and turn it into a simple bracelet. hehe


----------



## crosso

Thanks jademommy and BD! When I first got the knot, I thought I would have it set, but found I liked the simplicity of it on the chain. 
Glad you have a beautiful day for your holiday, jademommy!  Enjoy!


----------



## Lots love

crosso said:


> It's a gloomy autumn day here today - needed a lot of jade to get up and get going! Mystic knot, Blue Ridge on left and Largo and Danube on right




Love your stack of beautiful Jade bangles and pendent to [emoji255][emoji255]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Yes definitely the simplicity works in this case
Thanks Crosso - I love turkey and the spirit of Thanksgiving


----------



## crosso

Lots love said:


> Love your stack of beautiful Jade bangles and pendent to [emoji255][emoji255]



Thank you, LL, very kind of you!


----------



## Lots love

[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3153680
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Adorable jade angels! Are they yours Lots Love? They would make a cute decoration.


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> Adorable jade angels! Are they yours Lots Love? They would make a cute decoration.




No I found them though I share so cute everyone has guardian angel


----------



## annetok

crosso said:


> It's a gloomy autumn day here today - needed a lot of jade to get up and get going! Mystic knot, Blue Ridge on left and Largo and Danube on right



Ah that's a lovely set


----------



## Lots love

oh my goodness beautiful carved bangle [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji8]


----------



## annetok

BabyDarling said:


> so cool! love the intricate details!  Can you post another pic showing the cicada?



As requested, I took more pictures of Egg I don't know how to post multiple pics on mobile so I'll upload one by one


----------



## annetok

annetok said:


> As requested, I took more pictures of Egg I don't know how to post multiple pics on mobile so I'll upload one by one



#2 pic of Egg


----------



## annetok

annetok said:


> #2 pic of Egg



I met a friendly visitor in the garden yesterday, while wearing Egg


----------



## BabyDarling

annetok said:


> As requested, I took more pictures of Egg I don't know how to post multiple pics on mobile so I'll upload one by one





annetok said:


> #2 pic of Egg





annetok said:


> I met a friendly visitor in the garden yesterday, while wearing Egg



Thanks for the pics! The craftsmanship is truly impeccable. 

Hehe what a nice coincidence... it's like life imitating art


----------



## piosavsfan

annetok said:


> #2 pic of Egg



Egg is darling!


----------



## Junkenpo

Lots love said:


> No I found them though I share so cute everyone has guardian angel



Is there an auction you can link to check out this seller? The angels and the bangle with the bat are cute. 




crosso said:


> Yay! So cute! Are you going to keep it like that or repurpose the bats? The jade ring for my dad was my last purchase from AM, but I'm always popping in to drool over their stuff. It's pretty, but so pricey sometimes.
> 
> Hi JKP! I'll probably keep as is, but you never know. I like long necklaces in the winter with sweaters and open cardigans. Re AM - they are usually pretty pricey to me too, but they had a multicolored bead necklace with gold clasp marked down to $100. Didn't last long! Only a few hours while I debated, and it was gone! They have a lot of followers I saw, so if you do see something you like at a good price, get it quick!



Sometimes when I want to torture myself, I go into the "sales" section of a seller, just to see what I've missed.... lol.  

I think the bats will look cute with a sweater or cardigan.  I can see it looking really crisp with a white button down or solid color top. 



crosso said:


> It's a gloomy autumn day here today - needed a lot of jade to get up and get going! Mystic knot, Blue Ridge on left and Largo and Danube on right



Love the knot and your bangles... great colors.


----------



## Junkenpo

I don't think I ever did a modeling shot for this choker.  I have to lose some weight, so I can have some collar bones for it to settle on. lol 


Indoor, yellow light. 16 inches, 9-13mm beads


----------



## Lots love

Junkenpo said:


> I don't think I ever did a modeling shot for this choker.  I have to lose some weight, so I can have some collar bones for it to settle on. lol
> 
> 
> Indoor, yellow light. 16 inches, 9-13mm beads




That's is so gorgeous looks so yummy


----------



## Junkenpo

annetok said:


> #2 pic of Egg



I always enjoy pictures of Egg.  It's a such a smooth color and interesting detail. I'd be fiddling with it all day.


----------



## annetok

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3153881
> View attachment 3153882
> View attachment 3153883
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh my goodness beautiful carved bangle [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji8]



Wow that bangle is a piece of art!

Babydarling, yes it was such a coincidence to meet the little bug yesterday

Piosvan and junkenpo, she's my favorite pendant, even if she's big and heavy!


----------



## Lots love

annetok said:


> Wow that bangle is a piece of art!
> 
> 
> 
> Babydarling, yes it was such a coincidence to meet the little bug yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> Piosvan and junkenpo, she's my favorite pendant, even if she's big and heavy!




Thank you so much love to share beautiful pieces of art Jade


----------



## Lots love

dream bangle one day [emoji79][emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

annetok said:


> #2 pic of Egg



Annetok I like the creaminess of Egg. The colours are dreamy too


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> I don't think I ever did a modeling shot for this choker.  I have to lose some weight, so I can have some collar bones for it to settle on. lol
> 
> 
> Indoor, yellow light. 16 inches, 9-13mm beads



I don't see many jade chokers and yours is very delicate looking. I like that it is with lighter coloured jade balls as I would imagine dark greens may look overwhelming on a choker. It's a great alternative to pearls. Now I want one too
And no need to lose any weight JKP - your necklace looks wonderful on you just the way you are!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3154056
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dream bangle one day [emoji79][emoji76][emoji76]



Dreams are made to come true....hope you get this bangle someday Lots Love - it's beautiful.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Some Jade Boulder "porn" from ultimate jadeite


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> Some Jade Boulder "porn" from ultimate jadeite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154158
> View attachment 3154159
> View attachment 3154160
> View attachment 3154161
> View attachment 3154162



Wow can you just imagine the gorgeous jade pieces that can be created from these boulders!
I wonder if the colours would look like that because everything is so bright and vivid.


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> Dreams are made to come true....hope you get this bangle someday Lots Love - it's beautiful.




Thank you so much [emoji77][emoji77]so kind of u


----------



## Ixorajade

annetok said:


> #2 pic of Egg



Egg looks glossier then before!!


----------



## Ixorajade

Junkenpo said:


> I don't think I ever did a modeling shot for this choker.  I have to lose some weight, so I can have some collar bones for it to settle on. lol
> 
> 
> Indoor, yellow light. 16 inches, 9-13mm beads



Jkp this choker is beautiful! Can imagine it with a bustier dress


----------



## Lots love

*NYC Princess* said:


> Some Jade Boulder "porn" from ultimate jadeite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154158
> View attachment 3154159
> View attachment 3154160
> View attachment 3154161
> View attachment 3154162




Love the colors [emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## Junkenpo

*NYC Princess* said:


> Some Jade Boulder "porn" from ultimate jadeite



So amazing. I guess you really do have to have an "eye" for jade, because without the polished areas, I would walk right past all those rocks. Jade in the rough!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Junkenpo said:


> So amazing. I guess you really do have to have an "eye" for jade, because without the polished areas, I would walk right past all those rocks. Jade in the rough!




I don't know if there is a way to tell. Probably some correlation with where the boulder is sourced perhaps. I read that the raw Jade trade is a very big gamble, an unopened boulder on auction could be worth $1 or $1 million.


----------



## Junkenpo

I believe!  Crazy guessing game.


I googled images of "raw jade trade" and this article came up, with nephrite boulders in canada next to a river.  Since some of the rocks there are actually greenish, they'd get a second look from me, but the bits posted before aren't even things my DS would've picked up in his "I pick up all small rocks" phase.


----------



## Junkenpo

And the dirty side of the jade trade....

1. Bringing down mountains... 

2. picture essay

3. http://www.aljazeera.com/programmes/101east/2014/11/myanmar-jade-curse-201411249233318531.html



> Myanmar's Jade curse
> China's jade obsession drives a multi-billion dollar black market that fuels a drug-infested jade mining industry.
> 101 East | 03 Dec 2014 16:44 GMT
> 
> Gold is valuable but jade is priceless, so goes a Chinese saying. For centuries, the Chinese consider jade an imperial stone with mystical properties. Today it is coveted all over China as a status symbol, a collectible and an investment.
> 
> Demand from increasingly wealthy Chinese drives the value of jade through the roof. At this year's Shanghai World Jewellery Expo, auctioneers put the opening bid for top grade jade items at more than $160 a gram, exceeding four times the price of gold.
> 
> Intricately designed pieces, made from top grade jade known as jadeite, are viewed as attractive investments despite the lack of scientific valuation methods. In recent years, jadeite has provided better returns than real estate.
> 
> But the imperial stone delivers a death sentence to treasure hunters in Myanmar, where China's jadeite comes from.
> 
> Most of Myanmar's raw jade enters a murky black market. Its official revenue from jade exports over from 2011 to 2014 was $1.3bn. But Harvard University's Ash Center estimates total jade sales  -  including through unofficial channels - were $8bn in 2011 alone, suggesting most of the revenue does not go into government coffers.
> 
> The Myanmar government will not speak to us on camera. But our investigations reveal a corrupt senior government official who works with businessmen in the illegal trade of raw jade, including helping to falsify tax documents.
> 
> In northern Kachin state, we follow jade smugglers to the remote Hpakant mining town, the source of the world's best jade. The men are part of the government's border guard force. The officer in charge tells us how he pays off army and police commanders along the smuggling trail to China.
> 
> Hpakant is out of bounds to foreigners and no foreign journalists have been known to make it there for years. Large mining companies suspended operations here in 2012 after the Kachin Independence Army and the Myanmar government went to war the preceding year, ending a 17-year ceasefire. With peace talks stalling, most companies have yet to resume excavation.
> 
> Despite the tension, tens of thousands of small time jade pickers have flooded Hpakant to sift through mine tailings, risking life and limb to toil in harsh conditions, hoping to strike jackpot. Some work alone, others in groups supported by businessmen. Their findings often go straight into the black market, forming the unregulated bedrock of the industry today.
> 
> A dark force fuels their labour. Jade picker Aik San estimates 75 percent of the miners have become drug addicts. They get their daily dose of heroin or yama - a type of methamphetamine - from drug dens around town. It numbs them from their backbreaking labour and helps them work longer hours in the harsh weather. With hidden cameras, we obtain shocking footage from the drug dens, revealing the scale of drug abuse that infests the underbelly of the jade trade. We also find a drug rehabilitation centre in Kachin state with more than 50 recovering addicts from the mining town. One of them, Aung Kyaw Moe, painfully shares how his employer paid him and fellow workers with heroin to get them hooked so they would work harder for their next dose.
> 
> As the hammer goes down in major Chinese cities for more glitzy jade items auctioned off at record levels, wealthy collectors celebrate yet another treasure possessed. It offers stark contrast to the wretched lives of mine pickers at the bottom of the supply chain, in a land far away.


----------



## Lots love

Junkenpo said:


> And the dirty side of the jade trade....
> 
> 1. Bringing down mountains...
> 
> 2. picture essay
> 
> 3. http://www.aljazeera.com/programmes/101east/2014/11/myanmar-jade-curse-201411249233318531.html




Thank you do much for sharing this information [emoji8]Afterward reading makes u think ever piece is been smuggled into that makes them like blood ruby and diamond are mined in the same. we by stones at human being life I don't know what else to say I love Jade but I hate to think of who or how many died to make it into what I have now[emoji20][emoji20]


----------



## piosavsfan

Got a couple of new items that are on the way. I know the bangle isn't all jadeite, it is similar to the one tea recently got from antijade, but it was super cheap and I think it looks cool.


----------



## Molly0

Junkenpo said:


> And the dirty side of the jade trade....
> 
> 1. Bringing down mountains...
> 
> 2. picture essay
> 
> 3. http://www.aljazeera.com/programmes/101east/2014/11/myanmar-jade-curse-201411249233318531.html



Heartbreaking.    Makes local nephrite seem more appealing somehow. . .


----------



## annetok

Junkenpo said:


> And the dirty side of the jade trade....
> 
> 1. Bringing down mountains...
> 
> 2. picture essay
> 
> 3. http://www.aljazeera.com/programmes/101east/2014/11/myanmar-jade-curse-201411249233318531.html



Yes, this is true. On etsy the sellers are not allowed to use the word "Burmese" to describe jadeite because they are against the slavery happening in Myanmar for the mining of these stones. However, what sellers do is just remove the word "Burmese" from the description and instead use just "jade" or "jadeite."


----------



## teagansmum

piosavsfan said:


> Got a couple of new items that are on the way. I know the bangle isn't all jadeite, it is similar to the one tea recently got from antijade, but it was super cheap and I think it looks cool.



She's lovely and carved so nicely. I know you'll like her as she'll feel nice a light but still a good weight. I wear mine non stop and get lots of compliments. Can't wait to see her on you!


----------



## teagansmum

crosso said:


> Tea and JKP!! Look what I found from SC - bats! I had been wanting a multicolored necklace,  but the ones I've seen lately were too steep (except one from Alohamemorabilia that got away - hope a jade sister nabbed it!) and I have several  bead necklaces already. I love the whimsical look of this one and since I've bought so much from Suzanne, she gives me great deals, so could not resist such cute little batties &#128522; Listing and Suzanne said grade a, but as usual pics are not so good.



BATS!!! I love them!! So happy you found those Crosso and SC is so nice to give you good prices. Beautiful!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> Got a couple of new items that are on the way. I know the bangle isn't all jadeite, it is similar to the one tea recently got from antijade, but it was super cheap and I think it looks cool.



That's great Piosavsfan! I love the pendant - lavender on one side and minty green on the other. It's very cute and I can see that it would be very versatile. The carved bangle is cool too. Hope it fits nicely - can't wait to see your pictures when they arrive


----------



## Lots love

love my bamboo bangle touch of honey so sweet looking love to share [emoji219][emoji219]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3155136
> View attachment 3155137
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love my bamboo bangle touch of honey so sweet looking love to share [emoji219][emoji219]



A kiss of honey - very sweet Lots Love


----------



## Jade4Me

Happy Thanksgiving to all the Canadian jadies!


----------



## Molly0

Happy Thanksgiving Canucks!


----------



## BabyDarling

piosavsfan said:


> Got a couple of new items that are on the way. I know the bangle isn't all jadeite, it is similar to the one tea recently got from antijade, but it was super cheap and I think it looks cool.




is that a carving of a Phoenix on the bangle?


----------



## BabyDarling

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3155136
> View attachment 3155137
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love my bamboo bangle touch of honey so sweet looking love to share [emoji219][emoji219]




very beautiful! love that touch of honey


----------



## BabyDarling

It's thanksgiving today? happy thanksgiving!


----------



## piosavsfan

Junkenpo said:


> I don't think I ever did a modeling shot for this choker.  I have to lose some weight, so I can have some collar bones for it to settle on. lol
> 
> 
> Indoor, yellow light. 16 inches, 9-13mm beads


 Beautiful choker, it looks great on you! I keep seeing beaded necklaces that I like but I'm not sure how much wear I will get out of them. I work in a field where necklaces can be a hazard so I don't wear them as much. 


2boys_jademommy said:


> That's great Piosavsfan! I love the pendant - lavender on one side and minty green on the other. It's very cute and I can see that it would be very versatile. The carved bangle is cool too. Hope it fits nicely - can't wait to see your pictures when they arrive


 Thank you. I'm not sure yet if the pendant will be for me or a family member, but I really liked the two sides and it was only $10. 


Lots love said:


> View attachment 3155136
> View attachment 3155137
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love my bamboo bangle touch of honey so sweet looking love to share [emoji219][emoji219]


 It does look very sweet! Love the bamboo design too. 


BabyDarling said:


> is that a carving of a Phoenix on the bangle?


 I believe so and it has a dragon on the other side.


----------



## BabyDarling

piosavsfan said:


> I believe so and it has a dragon on the other side.




oh if there's a dragon on the other side then it's definitely a Phoenix. nice!


----------



## Jade4Me

A little catch up here...
Beadweaver, your new Siberian bangle and pendant are sublime and truly heavenly! Love 22K gold and it highlights your pendant perfectly! Pretty soft blue bangle you have!

piosavsfan & tea, love your new carved bangles and congrats on your forthcoming bangle and bead, piosavsfan (your SC one looks A grade to me, too)! With a carved bangle a closer fit will help avoid knocks on the more delicate raised carved bits. I think the size of your SC bangle is a perfect fit for you when you want a more snug bangle, but not too snug so it's still relatively easy to put on & take off. I'm still waiting for a carved bangle to call out to me.

annatok, love the blue green shades of your Neptune and Egg, with its cute friend carved on it! Does Egg have some of the same shades as Neptune?

Amazing pin you found, Molly! There's some pretty greens in it especially the ingot shape top. From your fav thrift shop? I need one of those! Love your not-humble princess, Jack!

ms_loKAbLue13, hope you are feeling better these days!  

JKP, you posts the best photos! Keep them coming!  

Beautiful bamboo jadeite bangle, Lots love!

crosso, congrats on your pretty baby princess and the cute bats! Here's what I think I'll do with my black jadeite barrels. I used one of my bigger black jadeite beads as a focal, and spaced them with Thai silver (nearly pure silver) beads for a choker. (Sometimes I like to wire stuff up temporarily with the cheapest beading wire & crimp beads, wear it around for a bit to make sure I like it before the final finishing with sterling silver crimps on better beading wire, and covering the crimps with crimp covers. Maybe you already know this, but sterling silver crimp beads are the most reliable, whereas base metal crimp beads have been known to crack & break. If you use crimp covers, then it doesn't matter what color the crimp bead is underneath if for e.g. you're working with gold or copper colored metals.) The rest of the jade barrels are a little wonky shaped up close and I think I'll knot them with leather for a bracelet and hopefully it'll be long enough for me to wrap twice around.


----------



## piosavsfan

Jade4me, I agree with you regarding the closer bangle fit to avoid knocks. I didn't really appreciate how much more comfortable it was until I wore the bangle for a couple of days straight. I do have trouble with banging bangles on desks sometimes when I'm typing, don't know how to avoid that.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Happy Thanksgiving to all the Canadians!!! We had our big turkey dinner already on Saturday. So. much. eating. Today also happens to be my older son's birthday


----------



## crosso

Jade4Me said:


> A little catch up here...
> Beadweaver, your new Siberian bangle and pendant are sublime and truly heavenly! Love 22K gold and it highlights your pendant perfectly! Pretty soft blue bangle you have!
> 
> piosavsfan & tea, love your new carved bangles and congrats on your forthcoming bangle and bead, piosavsfan (your SC one looks A grade to me, too)! With a carved bangle a closer fit will help avoid knocks on the more delicate raised carved bits. I think the size of your SC bangle is a perfect fit for you when you want a more snug bangle, but not too snug so it's still relatively easy to put on & take off. I'm still waiting for a carved bangle to call out to me.
> 
> annatok, love the blue green shades of your Neptune and Egg, with its cute friend carved on it! Does Egg have some of the same shades as Neptune?
> 
> Amazing pin you found, Molly! There's some pretty greens in it especially the ingot shape top. From your fav thrift shop? I need one of those! Love your not-humble princess, Jack!
> 
> ms_loKAbLue13, hope you are feeling better these days!
> 
> JKP, you posts the best photos! Keep them coming!
> 
> Beautiful bamboo jadeite bangle, Lots love!
> 
> crosso, congrats on your pretty baby princess and the cute bats! Here's what I think I'll do with my black jadeite barrels. I used one of my bigger black jadeite beads as a focal, and spaced them with Thai silver (nearly pure silver) beads for a choker. (Sometimes I like to wire stuff up temporarily with the cheapest beading wire & crimp beads, wear it around for a bit to make sure I like it before the final finishing with sterling silver crimps on better beading wire, and covering the crimps with crimp covers. Maybe you already know this, but sterling silver crimp beads are the most reliable, whereas base metal crimp beads have been known to crack & break. If you use crimp covers, then it doesn't matter what color the crimp bead is underneath if for e.g. you're working with gold or copper colored metals.) The rest of the jade barrels are a little wonky shaped up close and I think I'll knot them with leather for a bracelet and hopefully it'll be long enough for me to wrap twice around.



GORGEOUS, J4ME!!! I love it! It's a perfect fit on you and  the smooth juxtaposition of shapes is lovely. It's simply chic and sophisticated!  Did not know about the SS crimps vs others, thank you for the tip.


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all the Canadians!!! We had our big turkey dinner already on Saturday. So. much. eating. Today also happens to be my older son's birthday


Happy birthday to your DS!



crosso said:


> GORGEOUS, J4ME!!! I love it! It's a perfect fit on you and  the smooth juxtaposition of shapes is lovely. It's simply chic and sophisticated!  Did not know about the SS crimps vs others, thank you for the tip.


Thank you crosso!


----------



## Lots love

piosavsfan said:


> Beautiful choker, it looks great on you! I keep seeing beaded necklaces that I like but I'm not sure how much wear I will get out of them. I work in a field where necklaces can be a hazard so I don't wear them as much.
> 
> Thank you. I'm not sure yet if the pendant will be for me or a family member, but I really liked the two sides and it was only $10.
> 
> It does look very sweet! Love the bamboo design too.
> 
> I believe so and it has a dragon on the other side.[/


----------



## Lots love

piosavsfan said:


> Beautiful choker, it looks great on you! I keep seeing beaded necklaces that I like but I'm not sure how much wear I will get out of them. I work in a field where necklaces can be a hazard so I don't wear them as much.
> 
> Thank you. I'm not sure yet if the pendant will be for me or a family member, but I really liked the two sides and it was only $10.
> 
> It does look very sweet! Love the bamboo design too.
> 
> I believe so and it has a dragon on the other side.




Oh thank you so much for that[emoji219][emoji219][emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> A kiss of honey - very sweet Lots Love




Thank [emoji219][emoji219]you do much [emoji518][emoji518]


----------



## Lots love

BabyDarling said:


> very beautiful! love that touch of honey




Thank you so much she is yummy looking [emoji518][emoji219][emoji518][emoji219]


----------



## nexiv

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3155136
> View attachment 3155137
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love my bamboo bangle touch of honey so sweet looking love to share [emoji219][emoji219]



Love this, so beautiful. Like nectar 


Fingers crossed Fatty is being collected by courier from my dad's tomorrow, so I may well have her by the evening. So excited


----------



## Lots love

nexiv said:


> Love this, so beautiful. Like nectar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed Fatty is being collected by courier from my dad's tomorrow, so I may well have her by the evening. So excited




Thank you can't wait to see yours [emoji77]


----------



## Lots love

Jade4Me said:


> A little catch up here...
> Beadweaver, your new Siberian bangle and pendant are sublime and truly heavenly! Love 22K gold and it highlights your pendant perfectly! Pretty soft blue bangle you have!
> 
> piosavsfan & tea, love your new carved bangles and congrats on your forthcoming bangle and bead, piosavsfan (your SC one looks A grade to me, too)! With a carved bangle a closer fit will help avoid knocks on the more delicate raised carved bits. I think the size of your SC bangle is a perfect fit for you when you want a more snug bangle, but not too snug so it's still relatively easy to put on & take off. I'm still waiting for a carved bangle to call out to me.
> 
> annatok, love the blue green shades of your Neptune and Egg, with its cute friend carved on it! Does Egg have some of the same shades as Neptune?
> 
> Amazing pin you found, Molly! There's some pretty greens in it especially the ingot shape top. From your fav thrift shop? I need one of those! Love your not-humble princess, Jack!
> 
> ms_loKAbLue13, hope you are feeling better these days!
> 
> JKP, you posts the best photos! Keep them coming!
> 
> Beautiful bamboo jadeite bangle, Lots love!
> 
> crosso, congrats on your pretty baby princess and the cute bats! Here's what I think I'll do with my black jadeite barrels. I used one of my bigger black jadeite beads as a focal, and spaced them with Thai silver (nearly pure silver) beads for a choker. (Sometimes I like to wire stuff up temporarily with the cheapest beading wire & crimp beads, wear it around for a bit to make sure I like it before the final finishing with sterling silver crimps on better beading wire, and covering the crimps with crimp covers. Maybe you already know this, but sterling silver crimp beads are the most reliable, whereas base metal crimp beads have been known to crack & break. If you use crimp covers, then it doesn't matter what color the crimp bead is underneath if for e.g. you're working with gold or copper colored metals.) The rest of the jade barrels are a little wonky shaped up close and I think I'll knot them with leather for a bracelet and hopefully it'll be long enough for me to wrap twice around.




Thank you so much it's very cool looking [emoji219][emoji518]


----------



## annetok

Jade4Me said:


> A little catch up here...
> Beadweaver, your new Siberian bangle and pendant are sublime and truly heavenly! Love 22K gold and it highlights your pendant perfectly! Pretty soft blue bangle you have!
> 
> piosavsfan & tea, love your new carved bangles and congrats on your forthcoming bangle and bead, piosavsfan (your SC one looks A grade to me, too)! With a carved bangle a closer fit will help avoid knocks on the more delicate raised carved bits. I think the size of your SC bangle is a perfect fit for you when you want a more snug bangle, but not too snug so it's still relatively easy to put on & take off. I'm still waiting for a carved bangle to call out to me.
> 
> annatok, love the blue green shades of your Neptune and Egg, with its cute friend carved on it! Does Egg have some of the same shades as Neptune?
> 
> Amazing pin you found, Molly! There's some pretty greens in it especially the ingot shape top. From your fav thrift shop? I need one of those! Love your not-humble princess, Jack!
> 
> ms_loKAbLue13, hope you are feeling better these days!
> 
> JKP, you posts the best photos! Keep them coming!
> 
> Beautiful bamboo jadeite bangle, Lots love!
> 
> crosso, congrats on your pretty baby princess and the cute bats! Here's what I think I'll do with my black jadeite barrels. I used one of my bigger black jadeite beads as a focal, and spaced them with Thai silver (nearly pure silver) beads for a choker. (Sometimes I like to wire stuff up temporarily with the cheapest beading wire & crimp beads, wear it around for a bit to make sure I like it before the final finishing with sterling silver crimps on better beading wire, and covering the crimps with crimp covers. Maybe you already know this, but sterling silver crimp beads are the most reliable, whereas base metal crimp beads have been known to crack & break. If you use crimp covers, then it doesn't matter what color the crimp bead is underneath if for e.g. you're working with gold or copper colored metals.) The rest of the jade barrels are a little wonky shaped up close and I think I'll knot them with leather for a bracelet and hopefully it'll be long enough for me to wrap twice around.



That's a cute choker! Would go well with anything.

Also, yes, Neptune and Egg are the same aqua Blue color, Egg just has a finer texture


----------



## Lots love

my black diamond in jadeite [emoji305]bangle black chic  [emoji254]very cool carving on this one


----------



## Always New LV

My beloved jade bangle cracked. Brought it to my jeweler to put a little band with a charm to hide the crack. I think it came out pretty good.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3155748
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my black diamond in jadeite [emoji305]bangle black chic  [emoji254]very cool carving on this one



Very chick Lots Love - like a little black dress it would always look pulled together.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Always New LV said:


> My beloved jade bangle cracked. Brought it to my jeweler to put a little band with a charm to hide the crack. I think it came out pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155944



Sorry your bangle cracked but your jeweller did do a nice job. I've never seen a jade bangle with a dangly charm...did you design this or did your jeweller suggest it? Very creative!
How did your bangle crack by the way?


----------



## Beadweaver

Always new LV , your bangle looks beautiful with that charm.  
Thanks everyone who commented on my white Siberian set. Any suggestions for a name for my bangle? 
I was thinking: honey, or "little bit" as it has a little bit of honey, a little bit of snow .


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> Very chick Lots Love - like a little black dress it would always look pulled together.




Yes will agree with you [emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## Lots love

Beadweaver said:


> Always new LV , your bangle looks beautiful with that charm.
> 
> Thanks everyone who commented on my white Siberian set. Any suggestions for a name for my bangle?
> 
> I was thinking: honey, or "little bit" as it has a little bit of honey, a little bit of snow .




Honey sounds good snow sounds [emoji724][emoji300]&#65039;[emoji724]no way I love the warm weather [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;


----------



## Jade4Me

Beadweaver said:


> Always new LV , your bangle looks beautiful with that charm.
> Thanks everyone who commented on my white Siberian set. Any suggestions for a name for my bangle?
> I was thinking: honey, or "little bit" as it has a little bit of honey, a little bit of snow .


Because of how she glows I thought of light. Lucia, Lucette and Lucetta all mean light. Just a friendly suggestion!


----------



## Jade4Me

Always New LV said:


> My beloved jade bangle cracked. Brought it to my jeweler to put a little band with a charm to hide the crack. I think it came out pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155944


What a great idea to add a charm to the band - looks all dressed up! Sorry it cracked though.


----------



## BabyDarling

Beadweaver said:


> Always new LV , your bangle looks beautiful with that charm.
> 
> Thanks everyone who commented on my white Siberian set. Any suggestions for a name for my bangle?
> 
> I was thinking: honey, or "little bit" as it has a little bit of honey, a little bit of snow .




That little touch of gold in your Siberian set kinda reminded me of "Midas' touch".. the overall colour reminds me of royal jelly. not sure why but your Siberian set feels very regal & elegant to me


----------



## Jade4Me

annetok said:


> That's a cute choker! Would go well with anything.
> 
> Also, yes, Neptune and Egg are the same aqua Blue color, Egg just has a finer texture


Thanks and love your amber beads! So fun you can make your own designs!


----------



## teagansmum

JKP, what a fantastic way o wear a beaded jade necklace! I absolute love it.
Annetok, I always smile when I see you post Egg. She's so dreamy.
Lot Love, your dream bangle will become a reality one day. Patience, and saving. 
NYC Princess, "Jade Boulder porn!" I laughed out loud! LOL
Molly, it does seem that local Nephrite would be more appealing after reading this. My sister stopped collecting jade as she said evey time she looked at it she would think of the under paid workers suffering to get it to us. 
Jade4me, you always come up with the most artistic designs. I absolutely love this new one you've done.
Always New, I'm so sorry your bangle cracked, but must say how lovely it is with the charm added. It really adds to the bangle.
I hope you all enjoyed a Happy Thanks Givings!! Mine was good. This year I didn't poison eveyone with under cooked turkey!!


----------



## teagansmum

Today my inexpensive Hetian dragon bangle arrived and I do love HER! What I love most is the way the color changes. I have a white one that does the same but the olive color is what I was looking for in this one. Each photo is of the same bangle, but just to show the shades of color in different lighting.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> Today my inexpensive Hetian dragon bangle arrived and I do love HER! What I love most is the way the color changes. I have a white one that does the same but the olive color is what I was looking for in this one. Each photo is of the same bangle, but just to show the shades of color in different lighting.



Teagansmum that is a big colour variation depending on the light! I love the olive green and that glow the bangle seems to give off. Can't tell at all it is inexpensive - great buy!


----------



## crosso

teagansmum said:


> Today my inexpensive Hetian dragon bangle arrived and I do love HER! What I love most is the way the color changes. I have a white one that does the same but the olive color is what I was looking for in this one. Each photo is of the same bangle, but just to show the shades of color in different lighting.



Beautiful, Tea! Love the colors and design and especially how glossy it is. Great find!


----------



## crosso

My SC package came today! Tried to get a few pics before the light went. Adore the bats! Most of the jade is really nice and I like the color variety. I can wear it with several different bangles, but for fall I think I like it best with the Hetian one, as it seems to pick up several of the different green tones. Also got this shorter pale lavender carved bead and amethyst one to wear with my carved pale lavender bangle. Will try to get better pics of this with the bangle in the sunlight, as they complement each other nicely.


----------



## teagansmum

Thank you ladies for your compliments. 
Crosso, I'm in love with the adorable bats and the colors!!! The beads with amethyst are lovely and so calming. Great find!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> My SC package came today! Tried to get a few pics before the light went. Adore the bats! Most of the jade is really nice and I like the color variety. I can wear it with several different bangles, but for fall I think I like it best with the Hetian one, as it seems to pick up several of the different green tones. Also got this shorter pale lavender carved bead and amethyst one to wear with my carved pale lavender bangle. Will try to get better pics of this with the bangle in the sunlight, as they complement each other nicely.


 
I love it Crosso - I never knew bats could be so cute Looke great with the Herian bangle. My favourite bat is the white one with the honey coloured head. So adorable!


----------



## BabyDarling

teagansmum said:


> Today my inexpensive Hetian dragon bangle arrived and I do love HER! What I love most is the way the color changes. I have a white one that does the same but the olive color is what I was looking for in this one. Each photo is of the same bangle, but just to show the shades of color in different lighting.



Very beautiful! 



crosso said:


> My SC package came today! Tried to get a few pics before the light went. Adore the bats! Most of the jade is really nice and I like the color variety. I can wear it with several different bangles, but for fall I think I like it best with the Hetian one, as it seems to pick up several of the different green tones. Also got this shorter pale lavender carved bead and amethyst one to wear with my carved pale lavender bangle. Will try to get better pics of this with the bangle in the sunlight, as they complement each other nicely.




I love the colour variations! do post mod shots when you can. so very pretty and unique!


----------



## Lots love

teagansmum said:


> JKP, what a fantastic way o wear a beaded jade necklace! I absolute love it.
> Annetok, I always smile when I see you post Egg. She's so dreamy.
> Lot Love, your dream bangle will become a reality one day. Patience, and saving.
> NYC Princess, "Jade Boulder porn!" I laughed out loud! LOL
> Molly, it does seem that local Nephrite would be more appealing after reading this. My sister stopped collecting jade as she said evey time she looked at it she would think of the under paid workers suffering to get it to us.
> Jade4me, you always come up with the most artistic designs. I absolutely love this new one you've done.
> Always New, I'm so sorry your bangle cracked, but must say how lovely it is with the charm added. It really adds to the bangle.
> I hope you all enjoyed a Happy Thanks Givings!! Mine was good. This year I didn't poison eveyone with under cooked turkey!!




Oh you are so sweet thank you


----------



## annetok

crosso said:


> My SC package came today! Tried to get a few pics before the light went. Adore the bats! Most of the jade is really nice and I like the color variety. I can wear it with several different bangles, but for fall I think I like it best with the Hetian one, as it seems to pick up several of the different green tones. Also got this shorter pale lavender carved bead and amethyst one to wear with my carved pale lavender bangle. Will try to get better pics of this with the bangle in the sunlight, as they complement each other nicely.



So sweet and playful. I like the energy of your bat necklace, the length balances out the playfulness with its weight!


----------



## BabyDarling

Bought some inexpensive bangles today with my mom.. 

First one:





Matchy matchy mom & daughter bangles:





The colour & pattern reminds me of Chinese ink paintings of mountains.. something like this (pulled off google image search):


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BabyDarling said:


> Bought some inexpensive bangles today with my mom..
> 
> First one:
> View attachment 3156744
> 
> View attachment 3156745
> 
> 
> Matchy matchy mom & daughter bangles:
> View attachment 3156747
> 
> View attachment 3156748
> 
> 
> The colour & pattern reminds me of Chinese ink paintings of mountains.. something like this (pulled off google image search):
> View attachment 3156750



Baby D they do look like those ink paintings from a long time ago. My parents used to have a beautiful one on the wall. I must ask them where it went. 
How nice to get mother daughter bangles 
They look so similar but are differnt at the same time - just like moms and daughters.


----------



## Lots love

BabyDarling said:


> Bought some inexpensive bangles today with my mom..
> 
> First one:
> View attachment 3156744
> 
> View attachment 3156745
> 
> 
> Matchy matchy mom & daughter bangles:
> View attachment 3156747
> 
> View attachment 3156748
> 
> 
> The colour & pattern reminds me of Chinese ink paintings of mountains.. something like this (pulled off google image search):
> View attachment 3156750




I love them congratulations beautiful and I agree with you being like a ink painting looks very cool wear[emoji307][emoji307]


----------



## Baghera

Visited Niagara Falls this past weekend and brought home this souvenir


----------



## Lots love

so another damp day with my rare blue jadeite bangle [emoji97]blue sky [emoji170][emoji254]summer where did you go [emoji97]


----------



## BabyDarling

2boys_jademommy said:


> Baby D they do look like those ink paintings from a long time ago. My parents used to have a beautiful one on the wall. I must ask them where it went.
> 
> How nice to get mother daughter bangles
> 
> They look so similar but are differnt at the same time - just like moms and daughters.



Thank you!  I love how jade pieces are works of art we can wear. Indeed we were lucky the seller had similar Jade bangles in our sizes. 



Lots love said:


> I love them congratulations beautiful and I agree with you being like a ink painting looks very cool wear[emoji307][emoji307]



Thank you dear! I hope to one day be able to buy Jade pieces as beautiful as the ones you have in your collection! 



Baghera said:


> Visited Niagara Falls this past weekend and brought home this souvenir
> View attachment 3156956



Very nice souvenir!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Baghera said:


> Visited Niagara Falls this past weekend and brought home this souvenir
> View attachment 3156956



Baghera very nice and oh so Canadian  
What city are you in? I live about 1.5 hour drive from Niagara Falls and we visit at least twice a year. Love Niagara Falls and I have to say that the Canadian side of the Falls is prettier  
By the way I'm guessing your maple leaf pendant is BC jade. Wear it with pride


----------



## Baghera

wearing it now!  and it was a 7 1/2 drive for us...but well worth it. We passed thru the Allegheny Park and the fall colors were a sight for sore eyes.   We crossed over to Canada for the falls and had an awesome ride (and soaking) on the Hornblower.


----------



## Lots love

BabyDarling said:


> Thank you!  I love how jade pieces are works of art we can wear. Indeed we were lucky the seller had similar Jade bangles in our sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear! I hope to one day be able to buy Jade pieces as beautiful as the ones you have in your collection!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice souvenir!!




Thank you so much dreams do come true [emoji179]


----------



## Lots love

Baghera said:


> Visited Niagara Falls this past weekend and brought home this souvenir
> View attachment 3156956




Love the beautiful necklace wear in good health


----------



## piosavsfan

My new inexpensive bangle. I like it. It has some green that is better visible in sunlight. Anyone know what the symbol means?


----------



## BabyDarling

piosavsfan said:


> My new inexpensive bangle. I like it. It has some green that is better visible in sunlight. Anyone know what the symbol means?




it's the word for blessing 

I like the detailed carvings on your bangle!


----------



## piosavsfan

crosso said:


> My SC package came today! Tried to get a few pics before the light went. Adore the bats! Most of the jade is really nice and I like the color variety. I can wear it with several different bangles, but for fall I think I like it best with the Hetian one, as it seems to pick up several of the different green tones. Also got this shorter pale lavender carved bead and amethyst one to wear with my carved pale lavender bangle. Will try to get better pics of this with the bangle in the sunlight, as they complement each other nicely.


 The bats are adorable! What a great necklace. I feel like I need to take the plunge with SC stuff more often because she has such cute items but the pictures are just really bad. I was eyeing that lavender and amethyst necklace for a while but didn't end up getting it because I don't wear much yellow gold.


----------



## piosavsfan

BabyDarling said:


> it's the word for blessing
> 
> I like the detailed carvings on your bangle!



Thank you. Maybe I should call this bangle Blessing.


----------



## piosavsfan

A couple more pictures of Blessing. The green in it glows in the sun and looks so beautiful, but it's hard to photograph. Jade fascinates me.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Hello Jadies and jade sisters!!!! I ve felt awful... so much pain... my cousin whose a nurse says it might be endometriosis??? Who knows anymore! ! I have another appointment later today...
ANYWAY--I got my 2 Thai bangles...they aren't super expensive, but I am now trying to get the Darker jades now... I have a Hetian coming hopefully in another week that's black (dark green.) I convinced my hubby that it could be helpful for doctoring myself and for the pain and he agreed without batting an eye.  
Well, I hope you all are doing a lot better then I am!! Much love and GOOD HEALTH to all you ladies out in the world..


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Here's a different one...the very green gal is not a new bangle....she's been around the block lol....I don't wear her much because she's kinda big on me..


----------



## piosavsfan

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Hello Jadies and jade sisters!!!! I ve felt awful... so much pain... my cousin whose a nurse says it might be endometriosis??? Who knows anymore! ! I have another appointment later today...
> ANYWAY--I got my 2 Thai bangles...they aren't super expensive, but I am now trying to get the Darker jades now... I have a Hetian coming hopefully in another week that's black (dark green.) I convinced my hubby that it could be helpful for doctoring myself and for the pain and he agreed without batting an eye.
> Well, I hope you all are doing a lot better then I am!! Much love and GOOD HEALTH to all you ladies out in the world..


 


ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Here's a different one...the very green gal is not a new bangle....she's been around the block lol....I don't wear her much because she's kinda big on me...I should trade her off to piosavsfan or someone wgo will love her


 Beautiful new bangles! I've been really liking gray and white bangles. They are so versatile. And that green is gorgeous, too! What size is it? 

Sorry that you are still in so much pain! Hopefully the bangles can help you feel better and your doctor will have some answers for you!


Edit: Also wanted to say that your bangles on a branch look very artistic!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Baghera said:


> wearing it now!  and it was a 7 1/2 drive for us...but well worth it. We passed thru the Allegheny Park and the fall colors were a sight for sore eyes.   We crossed over to Canada for the falls and had an awesome ride (and soaking) on the Hornblower.



I'm glad you a good time - Niagara Falls is beautiful. Plus you have a lovely jade pendant to keep as a souvenir


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> My new inexpensive bangle. I like it. It has some green that is better visible in sunlight. Anyone know what the symbol means?



I like the details in the carving and the colour is very calming. Looks great on you Piosavsfan


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Hello Jadies and jade sisters!!!! I ve felt awful... so much pain... my cousin whose a nurse says it might be endometriosis??? Who knows anymore! ! I have another appointment later today...
> ANYWAY--I got my 2 Thai bangles...they aren't super expensive, but I am now trying to get the Darker jades now... I have a Hetian coming hopefully in another week that's black (dark green.) I convinced my hubby that it could be helpful for doctoring myself and for the pain and he agreed without batting an eye.
> Well, I hope you all are doing a lot better then I am!! Much love and GOOD HEALTH to all you ladies out in the world..


 
Sorry you aren't feeling well....Keep checking and hopefully it is nothing serious.

Beautiful bangles Ms. Blue!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

piosavsfan said:


> Beautiful new bangles! I've been really liking gray and white bangles. They are so versatile. And that green is gorgeous, too! What size is it?
> 
> Sorry that you are still in so much pain! Hopefully the bangles can help you feel better and your doctor will have some answers for you!
> 
> 
> Edit: Also wanted to say that your bangles on a branch look very artistic!



LOL!!! I was sitting in my truck trying to get out (pain!!) And I was going to take some pics, so I just hung them there lol.. it is a tree outside my house... 
I ve also been loving the gray and black colored bangles..I have one on the way,  a black hetian one the hubbs graciously bought to help me feel better.
The brighter green..it is a princess cut green jade..it is a 64mm? It is pretty big on me...I thought it would be ok, but it slides around...I love the color... but, it doesn't work for me...
I love it because it is princess, but it feels way too loose :-/


----------



## Jade4Me

Loving the pics of everyone's new goodies! Congrats and keep the mod shots coming!


Ms Blue I hope you feel better soon.


My pic for today is leftover (from my choker) black grey jadeite barrel beads temporarily knotted on orange Chinese nylon knotting cord. I grabbed the least used color I have sitting around to check if the end result will be long enough for me to wrap around my wrist twice. After I finished, I realized I'm all set for Halloween!      After Halloween I'll knot it for real on leather cord in an antique brown color.


----------



## Jade4Me

Not sure my pic conveys it, but the knotted beads have a slightly different look than the ones spaced with silver - they look a tiny bit smaller and less substantial with the small knots and no larger focal bead. But they are all the same size barrels from the same strand. I also realized that by being able to wrap twice around my wrist means I can wear it as a choker, too!     When I knot them with leather later, they'll take on yet another slightly different look as the leather cord will knot bigger and have a more rugged look.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Not sure my pic conveys it, but the knotted beads have a slightly different look than the ones spaced with silver - they look a tiny bit smaller and less substantial with the small knots and no larger focal bead. But they are all the same size barrels from the same strand. I also realized that by being able to wrap twice around my wrist means I can wear it as a choker, too!     When I knot them with leather later, they'll take on yet another slightly different look as the leather cord will knot bigger and have a more rugged look.



You made this yourself Jade4 Me? I'm impressed! Looks great as a choker as well as
a bracelet.


----------



## Lots love

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> LOL!!! I was sitting in my truck trying to get out (pain!!) And I was going to take some pics, so I just hung them there lol.. it is a tree outside my house...
> 
> I ve also been loving the gray and black colored bangles..I have one on the way,  a black hetian one the hubbs graciously bought to help me feel better.
> 
> The brighter green..it is a princess cut green jade..it is a 64mm? It is pretty big on me...I thought it would be ok, but it slides around...I love the color... but, it doesn't work for me...we should trade piosavsfan!!!! Hit me up in the inbox if you think u might want to
> 
> I love it because it is princess, but it feels way too loose :-/




I'm so sorry to hear u aren't well I truly hope it's not so enjoy your new bangles I love your bangles so sweet looking good idea on the tree


----------



## Trekkie

Baghera said:


> Visited Niagara Falls this past weekend and brought home this souvenir
> 
> View attachment 3156956





What a cute souvenir! I have a pair of jade mapel leaf earrings from there, and a small jade bear standing on an piece of amethyst


----------



## Lots love

love my blue sky it's very special bangle and its Getting more and more gorgeous  looking


----------



## Lots love

Trekkie said:


> What a cute souvenir! I have a pair of jade mapel leaf earrings from there, and a small jade bear standing on an piece of amethyst
> 
> View attachment 3157590




 Oh what nice piece there nice statement piece lovely [emoji179]


----------



## BabyDarling

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Hello Jadies and jade sisters!!!! I ve felt awful... so much pain... my cousin whose a nurse says it might be endometriosis??? Who knows anymore! ! I have another appointment later today...
> ANYWAY--I got my 2 Thai bangles...they aren't super expensive, but I am now trying to get the Darker jades now... I have a Hetian coming hopefully in another week that's black (dark green.) I convinced my hubby that it could be helpful for doctoring myself and for the pain and he agreed without batting an eye.
> Well, I hope you all are doing a lot better then I am!! Much love and GOOD HEALTH to all you ladies out in the world..





ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Here's a different one...the very green gal is not a new bangle....she's been around the block lol....I don't wear her much because she's kinda big on me..


Sorry to hear you're still not well yet!  Speedy recoveries to you.
Your bangles are gorgeous. Love the smokey grey one. 



Jade4Me said:


> Loving the pics of everyone's new goodies! Congrats and keep the mod shots coming!
> 
> 
> Ms Blue I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> 
> My pic for today is leftover (from my choker) black grey jadeite barrel beads temporarily knotted on orange Chinese nylon knotting cord. I grabbed the least used color I have sitting around to check if the end result will be long enough for me to wrap around my wrist twice. After I finished, I realized I'm all set for Halloween!      After Halloween I'll knot it for real on leather cord in an antique brown color.





Jade4Me said:


> Not sure my pic conveys it, but the knotted beads have a slightly different look than the ones spaced with silver - they look a tiny bit smaller and less substantial with the small knots and no larger focal bead. But they are all the same size barrels from the same strand. I also realized that by being able to wrap twice around my wrist means I can wear it as a choker, too!     When I knot them with leather later, they'll take on yet another slightly different look as the leather cord will knot bigger and have a more rugged look.


That's a very cool way to wear it! Love how you're customizing it and making it your own style. 



Trekkie said:


> What a cute souvenir! I have a pair of jade mapel leaf earrings from there, and a small jade bear standing on an piece of amethyst
> 
> View attachment 3157590


Eep! So cute! If I ever get to visit Canada I must get my hands on something like this.



Lots love said:


> View attachment 3157670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love my blue sky it's very special bangle and its Getting more and more gorgeous  looking


Blue sky is so soothing and calming Lots love.


----------



## Lots love

BabyDarling said:


> Sorry to hear you're still not well yet!  Speedy recoveries to you.
> 
> Your bangles are gorgeous. Love the smokey grey one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a very cool way to wear it! Love how you're customizing it and making it your own style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eep! So cute! If I ever get to visit Canada I must get my hands on something like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue sky is so soothing and calming Lots love.




Thank you so much what a true statement I love her she is my own sky on my wrist [emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## Baghera

Trekkie said:


> What a cute souvenir! I have a pair of jade mapel leaf earrings from there, and a small jade bear standing on an piece of amethyst
> 
> View attachment 3157590


love this one


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

2boys_jademommy said:


> Sorry you aren't feeling well....Keep checking and hopefully it is nothing serious.
> 
> Beautiful bangles Ms. Blue!



Thank you 2boys_jademommy!! Yeah..idk what is wrong with me... but it doesn't go away...   :-/ 
I had to cancel my appt yesterday because my kids got out early and I totally forgot when I made the appointment (fall break.) So I have to wait another week now...sigh..


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Jade4Me said:


> Loving the pics of everyone's new goodies! Congrats and keep the mod shots coming!
> 
> 
> Ms Blue I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> 
> My pic for today is leftover (from my choker) black grey jadeite barrel beads temporarily knotted on orange Chinese nylon knotting cord. I grabbed the least used color I have sitting around to check if the end result will be long enough for me to wrap around my wrist twice. After I finished, I realized I'm all set for Halloween!      After Halloween I'll knot it for real on leather cord in an antique brown color.



Thanks Jade4me!
I love it!! I love the choker as well!! It is beautiful!!! And that is a good idea, it is Halloween jade


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

BabyDarling said:


> Sorry to hear you're still not well yet!  Speedy recoveries to you.
> Your bangles are gorgeous. Love the smokey grey one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a very cool way to wear it! Love how you're customizing it and making it your own style.
> 
> 
> Eep! So cute! If I ever get to visit Canada I must get my hands on something like this.
> 
> 
> Blue sky is so soothing and calming Lots love.



@Babydarling---
Hey thanks!!! The gray is fast becoming my favorite...   thx for your good wishes


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Wow...I need to learn how to make these!!! I could use them for spacers 
These are fully beaded bangles made by a beading master, Charlene Holy Bear.... she's way good!! I really need to learn what she uses for the middles and produce some for myself!!!


----------



## annetok

Trekkie said:


> What a cute souvenir! I have a pair of jade mapel leaf earrings from there, and a small jade bear standing on an piece of amethyst
> 
> View attachment 3157590



The piece is SOOO alive!


----------



## Trekkie

annetok said:


> The piece is SOOO alive!



Yeah, thats what I thought when I got it. They had some other really nice ones too, but I was on a bit of budget and this little guy spoke to me. Plus amethyst is one of my birth stones.


----------



## nexiv

Baghera said:


> Visited Niagara Falls this past weekend and brought home this souvenir
> View attachment 3156956




That is beautiful!!





BabyDarling said:


> Bought some inexpensive bangles today with my mom..
> 
> First one:
> View attachment 3156744
> 
> View attachment 3156745
> 
> 
> Matchy matchy mom & daughter bangles:
> View attachment 3156747
> 
> View attachment 3156748
> 
> 
> The colour & pattern reminds me of Chinese ink paintings of mountains.. something like this (pulled off google image search):
> View attachment 3156750




A perfect match! I wonder if I can interest my mum in jade. I'd love to have matching bangles with someone  they're beautiful.




piosavsfan said:


> Thank you. Maybe I should call this bangle Blessing.




That's beautiful, and what a perfect name. Enjoy wearing her x


----------



## nexiv

Some pictures of Fatty at last! Sorry it's taken me so long. I haven't actually taken her off yet, I can't believe how comfortable she is. And I'm so happy with her, she's way better than I imagined!

Few pics in daylight. You can see where her lavender hints begin in the third and those cheeky green spots in the fourth one! 
I was wearing a buffer bracelet in these but I've stopped now and instead the stainless steel bangle in the pics is in between her and my watch. There's no edges to bash against and she chimes against it all day long!


----------



## nexiv

How she sits on the arm and a lovely stormy grey spot that separates her greens from her lavenders. I can see the lavender much better than I was anticipating. Maybe I'd set my expectations quite low after hearing how it appears better in the seller's photos.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

nexiv said:


> View attachment 3159175
> View attachment 3159177
> View attachment 3159178
> View attachment 3159180
> 
> 
> Some pictures of Fatty at last! Sorry it's taken me so long. I haven't actually taken her off yet, I can't believe how comfortable she is. And I'm so happy with her, she's way better than I imagined!
> 
> Few pics in daylight. You can see where her lavender hints begin in the third and those cheeky green spots in the fourth one!
> I was wearing a buffer bracelet in these but I've stopped now and instead the stainless steel bangle in the pics is in between her and my watch. There's no edges to bash against and she chimes against it all day long!



Fatty is gorgeous Nexiv! Is it easy to put on and take off - looks like a great fit on you. It's amazing how different it looks in daylight. I love the green bits - a beautiful bangle


----------



## piosavsfan

nexiv said:


> View attachment 3159175
> View attachment 3159177
> View attachment 3159178
> View attachment 3159180
> 
> 
> Some pictures of Fatty at last! Sorry it's taken me so long. I haven't actually taken her off yet, I can't believe how comfortable she is. And I'm so happy with her, she's way better than I imagined!
> 
> Few pics in daylight. You can see where her lavender hints begin in the third and those cheeky green spots in the fourth one!
> I was wearing a buffer bracelet in these but I've stopped now and instead the stainless steel bangle in the pics is in between her and my watch. There's no edges to bash against and she chimes against it all day long!


 Gorgeous bangle! Makes me regret not getting it!! It reminds me of ice cream with some darling minty bits.


----------



## Lots love

[emoji170][emoji97][emoji170][emoji97][emoji179]


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Some pictures of Fatty at last! Sorry it's taken me so long. I haven't actually taken her off yet, I can't believe how comfortable she is. And I'm so happy with her, she's way better than I imagined!

Few pics in daylight. You can see where her lavender hints begin in the third and those cheeky green spots in the fourth one! 
I was wearing a buffer bracelet in these but I've stopped now and instead the stainless steel bangle in the pics is in between her and my watch. There's no edges to bash against and she chimes against it all day long![/QUOTE]

Your fatty is so pretty!!!! I am a firm believer that theore you wear a jade, the prettier it gets. I have a mini fatty, I wore it for at least 2 months straight and lavender parts started to show!! It had some very light lavender but not much and the more I wore it the more it showed it. It seems like this is happening to Fatty as well...because the last pics, your indoor ones seem to have a lot of pinkish lavender in it now then before 
I have dozens of D shaped bangles....but I think the most comfortable bangles--for me--are always the Princess cut bangles. Those are comfort heaven for me  bliss!!!
She's a beaut Nevix!!!!!! Just beautiful!!!!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Lots love said:


> emoji170][emoji97][emoji170][emoji97][emoji179]


@lots love
Oh!!! I love your bangle!!! I have one just like it!!! Mine reminds me of watery skies. In the original pic, when I bought mine, it looked kind of greenish blue,  but when I got it it was more of a very light blue with a tiny bit of green. I need to dig mine out and wear it as soon as I am out of pain more.
Lots love---I TRIED YOUR SUGGESTION... I dig out my very darkest jade because my pelvic/uterus pain was awful. BUT, I only had one one my right hand and a white one on my left
 well, 2 DAYS ago the pain was bad, so I dug OUT MY OTHER DARK JADE bangle and put that on as well, so I have one on each wrist--  AND YOU KNOW WHAT?? TODAY I'M FEELING A LOT BETTER!!!! The pain isn't so bad and if it's like this tomorrow I'm going to go have fun with my kids  
THANK YOU AND THANK U TO ALL OF YOU JADE SISTERS!! GOOD ADVICE!!! I hope this pain stays at bay!! I'm going to leave my dark jades on for a long awhile--hope it helps me a lot!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

piosavsfan said:


> Gorgeous bangle! Makes me regret not getting it!! It reminds me of ice cream with some darling minty bits.



I can't believe you were going to get it! I wish I could have!!! I JUST LOVE PRICE bangles!! They are so comfy!


----------



## Lots love

Love to see yours I'm very sorry to hear I aren't feeling well [emoji22]I agree with I the more u wear them the more beautiful they get I'm glad u have experienced it too enjoy your fatty she seems to mix well with u I also agree some bangles do things for us apparently u found one that makes u feel better keep her on till u feel better


----------



## Lots love

Lots love said:


> Love to see yours I'm very sorry to hear I aren't feeling well [emoji22]I agree with I the more u wear them the more beautiful they get I'm glad u have experienced it too enjoy your fatty she seems to mix well with u I also agree some bangles do things for us apparently u found one that makes u feel better keep her on till u feel better




Att msLoki blue


----------



## Lots love

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Some pictures of Fatty at last! Sorry it's taken me so long. I haven't actually taken her off yet, I can't believe how comfortable she is. And I'm so happy with her, she's way better than I imagined!
> 
> 
> 
> Few pics in daylight. You can see where her lavender hints begin in the third and those cheeky green spots in the fourth one!
> 
> I was wearing a buffer bracelet in these but I've stopped now and instead the stainless steel bangle in the pics is in between her and my watch. There's no edges to bash against and she chimes against it all day long!





Your fatty is so pretty!!!! I am a firm believer that theore you wear a jade, the prettier it gets. I have a mini fatty, I wore it for at least 2 months straight and lavender parts started to show!! It had some very light lavender but not much and the more I wore it the more it showed it. It seems like this is happening to Fatty as well...because the last pics, your indoor ones seem to have a lot of pinkish lavender in it now then before 

I have dozens of D shaped bangles....but I think the most comfortable bangles--for me--are always the Princess cut bangles. Those are comfort heaven for me  bliss!!!

She's a beaut Nevix!!!!!! Just beautiful!!!!![/QUOTE]


I sent u message


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Lots love said:


> Love to see yours I'm very sorry to hear I aren't feeling well [emoji22]I agree with I the more u wear them the more beautiful they get I'm glad u have experienced it too enjoy your fatty she seems to mix well with u I also agree some bangles do things for us apparently u found one that makes u feel better keep her on till u feel better



@Lots love--
Yes, it is working 
You had some good advice jade sister!!!! I think when you wear them a lot they get a lot prettier. Yes, some jades are drawn to you, I guess that's how we end up to the jades we have  I'm glad I got this one, it's helping me for sure  I can't wait until I get my hetian.  It's a dark green/black hetian..... my husband bought it when I told him your advice of the darker jades... I can wait to get it


----------



## Lots love

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> @Lots love--
> 
> Yes, it is working
> 
> You had some good advice jade sister!!!! I think when you wear them a lot they get a lot prettier. Yes, some jades are drawn to you, I guess that's how we end up to the jades we have  I'm glad I got this one, it's helping me for sure  I can't wait until I get my hetian.  It's a dark green/black hetian..... my husband bought it when I told him your advice of the darker jades... I can wait to get it




Oh I'm so happy for u I'm glad for u can't wait to see pictures soon [emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## Lots love




----------



## Lots love

Mouth watering pictures of jadeite pendants
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi Jadies!

It's been interesting weather... hot and sunny, now a flash flood/severe weather warning and thunder and lightning... now it is finally raining. My sinuses are so sore.  




nexiv said:


> Some pictures of Fatty at last! Sorry it's taken me so long. I haven't actually taken her off yet, I can't believe how comfortable she is. And I'm so happy with her, she's way better than I imagined!
> 
> Few pics in daylight. You can see where her lavender hints begin in the third and those cheeky green spots in the fourth one!
> I was wearing a buffer bracelet in these but I've stopped now and instead the stainless steel bangle in the pics is in between her and my watch. There's no edges to bash against and she chimes against it all day long!



Love this!  I like how much the color changes in the different light.  Very much reminds me of my First Princess. You totally rock that jade!


----------



## Lots love

yummy [emoji182]


----------



## Lots love

hehe scary looking oh my [emoji317][emoji317]


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> You made this yourself Jade4 Me? I'm impressed! Looks great as a choker as well as
> a bracelet.


Aw thanks!


----------



## Jade4Me

Trekkie said:


> What a cute souvenir! I have a pair of jade mapel leaf earrings from there, and a small jade bear standing on an piece of amethyst
> 
> View attachment 3157590


Too cute! Now that I truly appreciate Canadian jade, I'll have to buy some the next time I'm there!


----------



## annetok

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3160032
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe scary looking oh my [emoji317][emoji317]



I love the halloween theme lots love. And your bangles are so smooth and sublime!


----------



## Jade4Me

nexiv said:


> View attachment 3159183
> View attachment 3159185
> 
> 
> How she sits on the arm and a lovely stormy grey spot that separates her greens from her lavenders. I can see the lavender much better than I was anticipating. Maybe I'd set my expectations quite low after hearing how it appears better in the seller's photos.


Congrats she's lovely! So glad you are happy with her! Princesses are very comfy!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Hello Jadies! Hope everyone is having a great weekend. It is sunny but quite chilly today in Toronto. I love the Halloween theme with your bangles Lots Love
I love princess bangles too - comfy when they are a snug fit but otherwise I generally find d shape ones more comfy. &#128522;


----------



## Lots love

annetok said:


> I love the halloween theme lots love. And your bangles are so smooth and sublime!




Oh thank you so much [emoji135]&#127996;[emoji135]&#127996;[emoji135]&#127996;


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hello Jadies! Hope everyone is having a great weekend. It is sunny but quite chilly today in Toronto. I love the Halloween theme with your bangles Lots Love
> 
> I love princess bangles too - comfy when they are a snug fit but otherwise I generally find d shape ones more comfy. [emoji4]




It's cold here too [emoji100][emoji100][emoji97][emoji97]wish summer was here still thank you so much [emoji317]


----------



## Jade4Me

Thank you BabyDarling and Ms Blue on your comps for my DIY jade barrel choker and bracelet/choker!


Speaking of Canadian jade and princesses, these are shots of my Canadian princess who in most lights look the typical darker green of Canadian nephrite. But yesterday under bright sunshine, she shone a different lighter look!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Thank you BabyDarling and Ms Blue on your comps for my DIY jade barrel choker and bracelet/choker!
> 
> 
> Speaking of Canadian jade and princesses, these are shots of my Canadian princess who in most lights look the typical darker green of Canadian nephrite. But yesterday under bright sunshine, she shone a different lighter look!



She reminds me of of kiwi Jade 4 Me Does nephrite's colour vary as much as jadeite depending on lighting?


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> She reminds me of of kiwi Jade 4 Me Does nephrite's colour vary as much as jadeite depending on lighting?


Yes it can! But not as much for the very dark green black ones. Today I'm wearing a wide D dark almost black one and will take pics to post.


----------



## nexiv

Jade4Me said:


> Thank you BabyDarling and Ms Blue on your comps for my DIY jade barrel choker and bracelet/choker!
> 
> 
> Speaking of Canadian jade and princesses, these are shots of my Canadian princess who in most lights look the typical darker green of Canadian nephrite. But yesterday under bright sunshine, she shone a different lighter look!




Wow, beautiful in the sunlight x


----------



## nexiv

Junkenpo said:


> Hi Jadies!
> 
> 
> 
> It's been interesting weather... hot and sunny, now a flash flood/severe weather warning and thunder and lightning... now it is finally raining. My sinuses are so sore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this!  I like how much the color changes in the different light.  Very much reminds me of my First Princess. You totally rock that jade!




Oh, thank you. I feel awesome wearing her. I can't imagine ever taking off my jade. Does anyone else have a 24/7 piece. 

I'm constantly on the lookout for other people wearing jade now too. Not sure how likely it is I'll see some in the county Suffolk in the UK though!


----------



## crosso

Churk's work in progress on Lila - can't wait, I think she's going to be prettier than ever!


----------



## crosso

Jade4Me said:


> Thank you BabyDarling and Ms Blue on your comps for my DIY jade barrel choker and bracelet/choker!
> 
> 
> Speaking of Canadian jade and princesses, these are shots of my Canadian princess who in most lights look the typical darker green of Canadian nephrite. But yesterday under bright sunshine, she shone a different lighter look!



So pretty, J4Me!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

nexiv said:


> Oh, thank you. I feel awesome wearing her. I can't imagine ever taking off my jade. Does anyone else have a 24/7 piece.
> 
> I'm constantly on the lookout for other people wearing jade now too. Not sure how likely it is I'll see some in the county Suffolk in the UK though!



I wear my slim princess 24/7 on my left hand and I switch my bangles on my right. Not sure if I will wear my everyday bangle forever but she has been on me for 10 months now and I feel attached to her


----------



## Beadweaver

Crosso, your hinge bracelet is going to be beautiful. 
Nexiv , I have a 24/7,  it was hard to get on, so it's staying...my white Siberian which I finially named Lumi.  Which is snow in Finish.  Here Lumi is all lit up


----------



## Jade4Me

nexiv, it's so amazing how this jade love can spread to all parts of the world! If you ever find a jade wearer in your parts, do tell us about it! We love hearing about jade love, too!  

crosso, Lila is going to be lovely reborn! I'm assuming he's etching the gold per the marker pictures he drew on it?

Here's my bangle du jour - a dark green nearly black nephrite with a little "snow" in her. The pics are outdoors today in bright sunlight, by a window with natural light, and inside lights. She's one of my more snug D-shapes at 54.5 and 19.5 wide.


----------



## Jade4Me

Beadweaver said:


> Crosso, your hinge bracelet is going to be beautiful.
> Nexiv , I have a 24/7,  it was hard to get on, so it's staying...my white Siberian which I finially named Lumi.  Which is snow in Finish.  Here Lumi is all lit up


Lumi is absolutely gorgeous and perfectly named! She's perfect as a 24/7 bangle with her petite size and go with everything glowing white & sunny patch! Great find!


----------



## Jade4Me

Who's looking for a 63mm black grey bangle?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Gray-...-Bracelet-Emerald-63-mm-B-112-2-/121788027403


----------



## Junkenpo

crosso said:


> Churk's work in progress on Lila - can't wait, I think she's going to be prettier than ever!



This looks fabulous. It seems like he's being very careful and professional with your bangle. It is still my intention to have Rice GIA certified and then banded, so it's really useful that you are sharing your experiences like this.    



Beadweaver said:


> Crosso, your hinge bracelet is going to be beautiful.
> Nexiv , I have a 24/7,  it was hard to get on, so it's staying...my white Siberian which I finially named Lumi.  Which is snow in Finish.  Here Lumi is all lit up



So pretty in the sun! 



Jade4Me said:


> Here's my bangle du jour - a dark green nearly black nephrite with a little "snow" in her. The pics are outdoors today in bright sunlight, by a window with natural light, and inside lights. She's one of my more snug D-shapes at 54.5 and 19.5 wide.



Wow!  Love the darkness on this one and the width makes her look very substantial. Who was the seller? I'd love a dark nephrite in this width.


----------



## Junkenpo

Here's First Princess and Smoke.  I had the urge to swap out Elsa for Apeapea earlier in the week and slipped on FP for fun yesterday. I had taken her out just to fondle and play with, but once she on, I felt pretty good about leaving her on.  The extra weight feels nice, even if the stack is a little backward since Smoke has a smaller diameter.  I've had Smoke on 24/7, haven't taken her off since Dec 2014. 







Throwback pic of when I was still swapping her out. 






edited to add:  compare to seller to pic


----------



## Jade4Me

Junkenpo said:


> Wow!  Love the darkness on this one and the width makes her look very substantial. Who was the seller? I'd love a dark nephrite in this width.


I sent you a PM.
A reverse size stack seems inevitable if you have a small diameter 24/7 bangle. FP & Smoke look great together!


----------



## nexiv

Junkenpo said:


> Here's First Princess and Smoke.  I had the urge to swap out Elsa for Apeapea earlier in the week and slipped on FP for fun yesterday. I had taken her out just to fondle and play with, but once she on, I felt pretty good about leaving her on.  The extra weight feels nice, even if the stack is a little backward since Smoke has a smaller diameter.  I've had Smoke on 24/7, haven't taken her off since Dec 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throwback pic of when I was still swapping her out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edited to add:  compare to seller to pic




They look incredible next to your skin!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Churk's work in progress on Lila - can't wait, I think she's going to be prettier than ever!



Lila is going to be a beauty when she's all done up - so nice of the jeweller  to send you picture updates. She will be worth the wait I'm sure and will be all the more special.


----------



## Lots love

Beadweaver said:


> Crosso, your hinge bracelet is going to be beautiful.
> 
> Nexiv , I have a 24/7,  it was hard to get on, so it's staying...my white Siberian which I finially named Lumi.  Which is snow in Finish.  Here Lumi is all lit up




So beautiful looking wow love the colors in her [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Lots love

Junkenpo said:


> Here's First Princess and Smoke.  I had the urge to swap out Elsa for Apeapea earlier in the week and slipped on FP for fun yesterday. I had taken her out just to fondle and play with, but once she on, I felt pretty good about leaving her on.  The extra weight feels nice, even if the stack is a little backward since Smoke has a smaller diameter.  I've had Smoke on 24/7, haven't taken her off since Dec 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throwback pic of when I was still swapping her out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edited to add:  compare to seller to pic




Love your stack sweet looking


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> nexiv, it's so amazing how this jade love can spread to all parts of the world! If you ever find a jade wearer in your parts, do tell us about it! We love hearing about jade love, too!
> 
> crosso, Lila is going to be lovely reborn! I'm assuming he's etching the gold per the marker pictures he drew on it?
> 
> Here's my bangle du jour - a dark green nearly black nephrite with a little "snow" in her. The pics are outdoors today in bright sunlight, by a window with natural light, and inside lights. She's one of my more snug D-shapes at 54.5 and 19.5 wide.



Stunning bangle! I love the thickness of the bangle. Looks great on your slim wrist. What is your usual size? It's probably a more snug for because it is so wide. I like that it is very shiny and modern looking.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Beadweaver said:


> Crosso, your hinge bracelet is going to be beautiful.
> Nexiv , I have a 24/7,  it was hard to get on, so it's staying...my white Siberian which I finially named Lumi.  Which is snow in Finish.  Here Lumi is all lit up



Lumi just glows on you Beadweaver! My 24/7 is a slim princess too &#128522;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Here's First Princess and Smoke.  I had the urge to swap out Elsa for Apeapea earlier in the week and slipped on FP for fun yesterday. I had taken her out just to fondle and play with, but once she on, I felt pretty good about leaving her on.  The extra weight feels nice, even if the stack is a little backward since Smoke has a smaller diameter.  I've had Smoke on 24/7, haven't taken her off since Dec 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throwback pic of when I was still swapping her out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edited to add:  compare to seller to pic



Smoke is always beautiful every time  I see her. I actually think your pics are nicer than the sellers pics - you really lucked out with Smoke JKP


----------



## nexiv

2boys_jademommy said:


> Smoke is always beautiful every time  I see her. I actually think your pics are nicer than the sellers pics - you really lucked out with Smoke JKP




I agree. I think she has way more character in your photo.


----------



## nexiv

Beadweaver said:


> Crosso, your hinge bracelet is going to be beautiful.
> 
> Nexiv , I have a 24/7,  it was hard to get on, so it's staying...my white Siberian which I finially named Lumi.  Which is snow in Finish.  Here Lumi is all lit up




Gorgeous. Like a sunrise. Congratulations on such a beauty!


----------



## nexiv

crosso said:


> Churk's work in progress on Lila - can't wait, I think she's going to be prettier than ever!




I don't think you'll be disappointed. I love his family's history with jade. If I was to get another, it would be from him again. Can't wait to see your finished beauty.


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> Stunning bangle! I love the thickness of the bangle. Looks great on your slim wrist. What is your usual size? It's probably a more snug for because it is so wide. I like that it is very shiny and modern looking.


Thanks! My no soap size for D-shapes is 56mm. So this chunky 54.5mm D-shape needs a little help with soap & water, but it's not painful.


----------



## Molly0

crosso said:


> Churk's work in progress on Lila - can't wait, I think she's going to be prettier than ever!


Lila is so lucky, getting a second chance!  She will be beautiful!  So glad we get to share her rehab!  Thanks for that. 



Beadweaver said:


> Crosso, your hinge bracelet is going to be beautiful.
> Nexiv , I have a 24/7,  it was hard to get on, so it's staying...my white Siberian which I finially named Lumi.  Which is snow in Finish.  Here Lumi is all lit up


Lumi is a stunner!  



Jade4Me said:


> nexiv, it's so amazing how this jade love can spread to all parts of the world! If you ever find a jade wearer in your parts, do tell us about it! We love hearing about jade love, too!
> 
> 
> crosso, Lila is going to be lovely reborn! I'm assuming he's etching the gold per the marker pictures he drew on it?
> 
> Here's my bangle du jour - a dark green nearly black nephrite with a little "snow" in her. The pics are outdoors today in bright sunlight, by a window with natural light, and inside lights. She's one of my more snug D-shapes at 54.5 and 19.5 wide.


Ah a bangle after my heart! Love this!




Junkenpo said:


> Here's First Princess and Smoke.  I had the urge to swap out Elsa for Apeapea earlier in the week and slipped on FP for fun yesterday. I had taken her out just to fondle and play with, but once she on, I felt pretty good about leaving her on.  The extra weight feels nice, even if the stack is a little backward since Smoke has a smaller diameter.  I've had Smoke on 24/7, haven't taken her off since Dec 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throwback pic of when I was still swapping her out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edited to add:  compare to seller to pic



Smoke is my favorite!!!


----------



## Molly0

Bangle "Du Jour" for me today:


----------



## Lots love

I love all the Jade on here information about Jade to from the very beginning to now [emoji7][emoji7]all have mutually love for Jade
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I would love to have one of these so gorgeous


----------



## Ixorajade

Junkenpo said:


> Here's First Princess and Smoke.  I had the urge to swap out Elsa for Apeapea earlier in the week and slipped on FP for fun yesterday. I had taken her out just to fondle and play with, but once she on, I felt pretty good about leaving her on.  The extra weight feels nice, even if the stack is a little backward since Smoke has a smaller diameter.  I've had Smoke on 24/7, haven't taken her off since Dec 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throwback pic of when I was still swapping her out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edited to add:  compare to seller to pic



Jkp, smoke makes me want to look for one as translucent as it!! But translucency = $$$


----------



## Ixorajade

Beadweaver said:


> Crosso, your hinge bracelet is going to be beautiful.
> Nexiv , I have a 24/7,  it was hard to get on, so it's staying...my white Siberian which I finially named Lumi.  Which is snow in Finish.  Here Lumi is all lit up



Wow...lumi is luminous!


----------



## Ixorajade

crosso said:


> Churk's work in progress on Lila - can't wait, I think she's going to be prettier than ever!



Lila looks beautiful even without the gold hinges. Can't wait for her to get repaired! Looks like churk is very detailed and careful


----------



## Junkenpo

Ixorajade said:


> Jkp, smoke makes me want to look for one as translucent as it!! But translucency = $$$



Yup, Smoke is by far the most expensive bangle I own. I actually was surprised at her level of translucence..I love how she looks with light behind her.


----------



## Junkenpo

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-UNI...767708?hash=item3ab3ed2a5c:g:ZPYAAOSw14xWIAJZ

Because I know the bidding will go way higher than my comfort range, I wanted you all to see this. How neat is this banding!  I'm thinking Rice would look really pretty banded like this in white gold or silver. She's got major cracks in 3 areas that are like an inch long each.


----------



## cdtracing

Junkenpo said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-UNI...767708?hash=item3ab3ed2a5c:g:ZPYAAOSw14xWIAJZ
> 
> Because I know the bidding will go way higher than my comfort range, I wanted you all to see this. How neat is this banding!  I'm thinking Rice would look really pretty banded like this in white gold or silver. She's got major cracks in 3 areas that are like an inch long each.



OMG!!  That's stunning!!  I love it!!


----------



## Lots love

from step one step two too the finish bangle though was cool to see what are bangles look like in there raw form to the finished piece. We where today 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 a lot of work


----------



## crosso

junkenpo said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-uni...767708?hash=item3ab3ed2a5c:g:zpyaaosw14xwiajz
> 
> because i know the bidding will go way higher than my comfort range, i wanted you all to see this. How neat is this banding!  I'm thinking rice would look really pretty banded like this in white gold or silver. She's got major cracks in 3 areas that are like an inch long each.



wow!


----------



## crosso

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3161799
> View attachment 3161800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from step one step two too the finish bangle though was cool to see what are bangles look like in there raw form to the finished piece. We where today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161801
> View attachment 3161802
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a lot of work



Cool pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## annetok

Theme for today: colorful! Bali and my eggyolk amber ring


----------



## annetok

One more


----------



## Lots love

crosso said:


> Cool pics, thanks for sharing!




Very welcome my pleasure love to share


----------



## Ixorajade

annetok said:


> One more



Beautiful bali! Bali looks rather translucent too


----------



## Ixorajade

Did my first jade bangles family shot!


----------



## cdtracing

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3161799
> View attachment 3161800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from step one step two too the finish bangle though was cool to see what are bangles look like in there raw form to the finished piece. We where today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161801
> View attachment 3161802
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a lot of work



That's cool!!


----------



## cdtracing

annetok said:


> Theme for today: colorful! Bali and my eggyolk amber ring



Looking awesome!  I love Bali!


----------



## cdtracing

Ixorajade said:


> Did my first jade bangles family shot!



Wonderful bangles!!  I'm loving the colors, especially the black one!!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

annetok said:


> Theme for today: colorful! Bali and my eggyolk amber ring



Bali is beautiful! Such a gorgeous blue green and translucent. Cute ring too Annetok


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Ixorajade said:


> Did my first jade bangles family shot!



Awesome collection! Do you have a favourite Ixorajade? They all look wonderful but I particulary like the second and third bangle from the left. That bluish green is soothing and very watery looking and the lavender is quite vivid.


----------



## annetok

Ixorajade said:


> Did my first jade bangles family shot!



My fave is the green spotted one beside the black. So unique. But all of them are gorgeous!


----------



## annetok

Ixorajade said:


> Beautiful bali! Bali looks rather translucent too



Thanks, yes she's an icy type so she's one of my more translucent bangles. 

Cdtracing and jademommy thanks as well!


----------



## crosso

annetok said:


> One more



So lovely,  annetok!  Bali and your butter amber complement each other really well.


----------



## crosso

Maw sit sit beads arrived today - finally! It seems to take forever for anything to get to the US from Thailand. The beads are lovely with a really nice polish. Pics are indoors, outdoors in shade and indoor sunshine. Very happy with them. Now if only I can find the right color silk and the time to knot this many beads!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Maw sit sit beads arrived today - finally! It seems to take forever for anything to get to the US from Thailand. The beads are lovely with a really nice polish. Pics are indoors, outdoors in shade and indoor sunshine. Very happy with them. Now if only I can find the right color silk and the time to knot this many beads!



They do have a lovely finish Crosso. Very shiny and would look nice with a Fall sweater. I love how they are fairly uniform but each bead is unique and there are slight colour variations


----------



## crosso

Also, Churk sent pics of Lila with her new hinge/clasp. Hopefully she will be on the way back to me tomorrow! He added gold to make the hinge clasp thicker, as well as adding pins to make it more secure. I think I'm going to be very happy with the end result.


----------



## piosavsfan

crosso said:


> Also, Churk sent pics of Lila with her new hinge/clasp. Hopefully she will be on the way back to me tomorrow! He added gold to make the hinge clasp thicker, as well as adding pins to make it more secure. I think I'm going to be very happy with the end result.


 Lila looks amazing! What a pretty lavender. Churk is doing great work. Love the carving, too, very nice touch.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Also, Churk sent pics of Lila with her new hinge/clasp. Hopefully she will be on the way back to me tomorrow! He added gold to make the hinge clasp thicker, as well as adding pins to make it more secure. I think I'm going to be very happy with the end result.



She looks exquisite! The hinge is yellow gold right? Very elegant looking Crosso. Now if he ships it tomorrow how long will it take to ship to you?


----------



## nexiv

crosso said:


> Also, Churk sent pics of Lila with her new hinge/clasp. Hopefully she will be on the way back to me tomorrow! He added gold to make the hinge clasp thicker, as well as adding pins to make it more secure. I think I'm going to be very happy with the end result.




Oh my, she has turned out incredible!


----------



## annetok

crosso said:


> Also, Churk sent pics of Lila with her new hinge/clasp. Hopefully she will be on the way back to me tomorrow! He added gold to make the hinge clasp thicker, as well as adding pins to make it more secure. I think I'm going to be very happy with the end result.



She looks grand! Happy for you!


----------



## Lots love

cdtracing said:


> That's cool!!




Thank you isn't it you never get see that part so I though I share [emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## Lots love

crosso said:


> Also, Churk sent pics of Lila with her new hinge/clasp. Hopefully she will be on the way back to me tomorrow! He added gold to make the hinge clasp thicker, as well as adding pins to make it more secure. I think I'm going to be very happy with the end result.




I love your hinges very nice looking the bangle is beautiful [emoji79][emoji79][emoji79][emoji79]


----------



## Lots love

Ixorajade said:


> Did my first jade bangles family shot!




What color is the last black one j love it thank u for sharing your collection


----------



## Junkenpo

annetok said:


> Theme for today: colorful! Bali and my eggyolk amber ring



Nice contrast of colors... Bali is always so soothing to look at. 



Ixorajade said:


> Did my first jade bangles family shot!



What a feast for the eyes!  You have some awesome choices. 



crosso said:


> Maw sit sit beads arrived today - finally! It seems to take forever for anything to get to the US from Thailand. The beads are lovely with a really nice polish. Pics are indoors, outdoors in shade and indoor sunshine. Very happy with them. Now if only I can find the right color silk and the time to knot this many beads!





crosso said:


> Also, Churk sent pics of Lila with her new hinge/clasp. Hopefully she will be on the way back to me tomorrow! He added gold to make the hinge clasp thicker, as well as adding pins to make it more secure. I think I'm going to be very happy with the end result.



The maw sit looks great in low and bright light, nice personality change in the colors. Lila also looks fab!  Great to see how professional Churk is with his work.


----------



## Junkenpo

Also.. the bamboo carved bangles here got me wanting a similar one for me... I couldn't find any jade ones in my size, but saw an agate bangle in etsy I liked, but seller was asking a lot.  I decided to check alibaba and found a seller in China that looked to be selling the same thing. Here's a pic (there are more in the semi-precious stone thread).  I haven't check SG or floresecne at all.  Does agate get treated like jade does?  I know they do enhance for color, but this one is very pale, which I really like.... with only a slight peach cast to it.


----------



## crosso

Thanks jadies for the comps and comments on Lila - I'm so excited! &#128516;


----------



## crosso

Junkenpo said:


> Also.. the bamboo carved bangles here got me wanting a similar one for me... I couldn't find any jade ones in my size, but saw an agate bangle in etsy I liked, but seller was asking a lot.  I decided to check alibaba and found a seller in China that looked to be selling the same thing. Here's a pic (there are more in the semi-precious stone thread).  I haven't check SG or floresecne at all.  Does agate get treated like jade does?  I know they do enhance for color, but this one is very pale, which I really like.... with only a slight peach cast to it.



Pretty, JKP!  I really like this style too!


----------



## crosso

Ixorajade said:


> Did my first jade bangles family shot!



Lovely collection,  lxora! Great shot!


----------



## Lots love

Junkenpo said:


> Also.. the bamboo carved bangles here got me wanting a similar one for me... I couldn't find any jade ones in my size, but saw an agate bangle in etsy I liked, but seller was asking a lot.  I decided to check alibaba and found a seller in China that looked to be selling the same thing. Here's a pic (there are more in the semi-precious stone thread).  I haven't check SG or floresecne at all.  Does agate get treated like jade does?  I know they do enhance for color, but this one is very pale, which I really like.... with only a slight peach cast to it.




Very cool looking I love the color of it too thank u for sharing


----------



## Lots love

dream jadeite bangle so very very special unique too [emoji170]blue sky [emoji171]


----------



## Ixorajade

Thank you for the comps ladies!   going broke with this jade addiction!  I'm looking out for one which has higher translucency next but at the same time i'm not sure if i can find one that i can afford.  Saw beautiful one on Ultimate Jadeite's facebook previously, but it cost like 6 figures!   

2 jade - my fav is the lavender one,  still have a soft spot for lavender bangles

Annetok - speaking of the green spot one.  I really like its colours but was disappointed  with this purchase. gegedesigns measured the inner diameter wrongly on her website.  it was advertised as 55mm, but based on my rough measurement,  it's not more than 53mm. It was too beautiful to be returned so I gave it to my elder daughter

Lots love - the black one has white mottled patches amongst the black,  I recall that you may have something similar to this.


----------



## Ixorajade

Crosso,  thanks for sharing the process of getting Lila refurbished.   am also getting excited to see your mod shots with her!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Junkenpo said:


> Also.. the bamboo carved bangles here got me wanting a similar one for me... I couldn't find any jade ones in my size, but saw an agate bangle in etsy I liked, but seller was asking a lot.  I decided to check alibaba and found a seller in China that looked to be selling the same thing. Here's a pic (there are more in the semi-precious stone thread).  I haven't check SG or floresecne at all.  Does agate get treated like jade does?  I know they do enhance for color, but this one is very pale, which I really like.... with only a slight peach cast to it.
> @Junkenpo---
> It's beautiful!!!! I love it!!! So smooth!!! And YES!! Agate does get treated and SOME TIMES the color starts coming off very quickly and easily!!!!! My husband got me a really pretty agate and in no time it started coming right off!! I would stick with a white or very light color for sure...I know I learned that lesson the hard way!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

crosso said:


> Thanks jadies for the comps and comments on Lila - I'm so excited! &#128516;



OH MY GOODNESS!!! I saw your bangle and my jaw dropped!!!! It's freakin beautiful!!!!!!! I love the flower on the hinge too!!! Churk is the bomb!! I can't wait to get something like that someday from him!!! I have NO hinged bangles!!!! Lila is a beauty!!!!!!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Lots love said:


> blue sky [emoji171]



@Lots love---
I love that name! It is my little nephews name  
I love your bangle too!!. It looks a lot like mine which I just call "blue" after my own name (it's my middle name....my sister gave part of my name to her son, hence his name BlueSky Stone...)


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Ixorajade said:
			
		

> Did my first jade bangles family shot!



@Ixorajade--
Ooh!!! Such pretties!! I love em!!! Especially your black bangle!!! I think she's my favorite out of all of yours...and of course ur lavenders.I am a suckers for lavenders


----------



## Lots love

Ixorajade said:


> Thank you for the comps ladies!   going broke with this jade addiction!  I'm looking out for one which has higher translucency next but at the same time i'm not sure if i can find one that i can afford.  Saw beautiful one on Ultimate Jadeite's facebook previously, but it cost like 6 figures!
> 
> 2 jade - my fav is the lavender one,  still have a soft spot for lavender bangles
> 
> Annetok - speaking of the green spot one.  I really like its colours but was disappointed  with this purchase. gegedesigns measured the inner diameter wrongly on her website.  it was advertised as 55mm, but based on my rough measurement,  it's not more than 53mm. It was too beautiful to be returned so I gave it to my elder daughter
> 
> Lots love - the black one has white mottled patches amongst the black,  I recall that you may have something similar to this.




Yes I do I love your the colors are so cool looking in it and the pattern in it nice too [emoji76]


----------



## Lots love

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> @Lots love---
> 
> I love that name! It is my little nephews name
> 
> I love your bangle too!!. It looks a lot like mine which I just call "blue" after my own name (it's my middle name....my sister gave part of my name to her son, hence his name BlueSky Stone...)




Oh so cool knowing that thank you so much [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Jade4Me

Molly0 said:


> Bangle "Du Jour" for me today:


Is that Sweet Baby James?


----------



## Jade4Me

annetok said:


> One more


Bali looks magical! Love your ring, too!


----------



## Jade4Me

Ixorajade said:


> Did my first jade bangles family shot!


Beautiful bangles and your DD sure scored nicely with that vivid green patch one! Does she wear it often?


----------



## Jade4Me

crosso, I later made a best offer on the bigger maw sit sit beads from this seller and hope they are as nice as yours! Yes, the wait for stuff from Thailand can be agonizing!    Lila turned out beautifully and I'm so excited for you! It's very professional of him to send you in-progress photos. Come to think of it he sent me a couple of photos when he banded Spring Green and that was a much more simple job. I appreciated his photos to get a preview before receiving her back in the mail.

JKP, your agate bamboo bangle is lovely! I love its pale color that looks all-natural to me. Agate is often dyed fun bright colors, and red carnelian agate is often heat treated to bring out the red colors.


----------



## MingRui

I'm so in love with my bangle. I've taken to wearing it all the time and not really wearing any of my other jade anymore. I've been wearing my (modest, but loved) diamond jewelry with it a lot and love the look together. I feel very elegant and it has changed how I dress a bit. I'll try to get some photos but they honestly never do it justice.


----------



## Molly0

annetok said:


> One more



What a dream!  Love them both annetok!  That ring is


----------



## crosso

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> OH MY GOODNESS!!! I saw your bangle and my jaw dropped!!!! It's freakin beautiful!!!!!!! I love the flower on the hinge too!!! Churk is the bomb!! I can't wait to get something like that someday from him!!! I have NO hinged bangles!!!! Lila is a beauty!!!!!!!



Thanks so much,  msloka!! This is my first hinged and I was so disappointed not to be able to wear it. If you are looking at one, always ask about the hinge and clasp condition, because it is HARD to find somwone to do this work and not cheap, either. I'm very glad to have found that Churk can do it and do it well!
I hope you are feeling better! &#9786;


----------



## crosso

Jade4Me said:


> crosso, I later made a best offer on the bigger maw sit sit beads from this seller and hope they are as nice as yours! Yes, the wait for stuff from Thailand can be agonizing!    Lila turned out beautifully and I'm so excited for you! It's very professional of him to send you in-progress photos. Come to think of it he sent me a couple of photos when he banded Spring Green and that was a much more simple job. I appreciated his photos to get a preview before receiving her back in the mail.
> 
> JKP, your agate bamboo bangle is lovely! I love its pale color that looks all-natural to me. Agate is often dyed fun bright colors, and red carnelian agate is often heat treated to bring out the red colors.



Oh, I'm glad, J4Me,  I think you will like them! I'm thinking now of using gold chain to make a connected bib type necklace with mine. Where each bead would have a pin with eyes on either end, connected to two short chains to link it to two beads above it and so on. It would be a long project,  but I want to do something different.

Thanks re Lila! Churk is VERY professional and sends pics at each stage to get input/approval before proceeding. He is wonderful to work with!


----------



## Jade4Me

Black grey jadeite today for a grey day.


----------



## cdtracing

crosso said:


> Also, Churk sent pics of Lila with her new hinge/clasp. Hopefully she will be on the way back to me tomorrow! He added gold to make the hinge clasp thicker, as well as adding pins to make it more secure. I think I'm going to be very happy with the end result.



Lila looks beautiful, Crosso!  I know you're excited to get her back.  And I love the Maw Sit Sit beads!  They're amazing!


----------



## Lots love

now that I pictures of beauty [emoji171][emoji170][emoji178]


----------



## Lots love

look at it under special lights how cool is that [emoji79][emoji79][emoji76][emoji76]my favorite colors


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Black grey jadeite today for a grey day.



Jade 4 me I love that bangle! Ultimate Jadeite has some grey black bangles but they are too big for me. Is yours dark green under certain light or is it a true black grey?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

MingRui said:


> I'm so in love with my bangle. I've taken to wearing it all the time and not really wearing any of my other jade anymore. I've been wearing my (modest, but loved) diamond jewelry with it a lot and love the look together. I feel very elegant and it has changed how I dress a bit. I'll try to get some photos but they honestly never do it justice.



Would love to see your bangle Ming Rui


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3163438
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now that I pictures of beauty [emoji171][emoji170][emoji178]



Interesting design Lots Love Is it a charm?


----------



## annetok

Thank you @jade4me and @crosso. 

@jade4me: black-gray is actually quite attractive! There's such a mysterious air to it. The ones I've seen are mostly in big sizes though, so I will have to hunt for one that might call to me


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> Interesting design Lots Love Is it a charm?




No it's a pendent necklace thank u


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> Jade 4 me I love that bangle! Ultimate Jadeite has some grey black bangles but they are too big for me. Is yours dark green under certain light or is it a true black grey?


Thanks its a true black grey! What sizes does UJ have? Should I be tempted??  




annetok said:


> Thank you @jade4me and @crosso.
> 
> @jade4me: black-gray is actually quite attractive! There's such a mysterious air to it. The ones I've seen are mostly in big sizes though, so I will have to hunt for one that might call to me


Thanks! Yes, they do tend to be larger and this is one of the "smaller" ones at 56mm.


----------



## nexiv

Snapped a few pictures of Fatty whilst on the car. Enjoying her colours on a rainy, overcast day.


----------



## Jade4Me

nexiv said:


> View attachment 3163923
> View attachment 3163924
> View attachment 3163926
> 
> 
> Snapped a few pictures of Fatty whilst on the car. Enjoying her colours on a rainy, overcast day.


Gorgeous! That metal buffer bangle looks perfect inbetween Fatty and your watch! Did you have it before or did you acquire it just for this purpose?


----------



## cdtracing

nexiv said:


> View attachment 3163923
> View attachment 3163924
> View attachment 3163926
> 
> 
> Snapped a few pictures of Fatty whilst on the car. Enjoying her colours on a rainy, overcast day.



Fatty looks fabulous with your watch!  Love the spacer!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Thanks its a true black grey! What sizes does UJ have? Should I be tempted??
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Yes, they do tend to be larger and this is one of the "smaller" ones at 56mm.



Hey Jade4Me I saw the black/grey bangles on their facebook page and I emailed UJ and she said 56-59 I think it was...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

nexiv said:


> View attachment 3163923
> View attachment 3163924
> View attachment 3163926
> 
> 
> Snapped a few pictures of Fatty whilst on the car. Enjoying her colours on a rainy, overcast day.



Fatty looking good! It's rainy here too - yuck!


----------



## nexiv

Thanks all [emoji4] We're definitely still in our honeymoon period, can't stop looking at her! No sign of any other Jade wearers here yet though...

Jade4me, I had the bangle already. It's a custom (like most of my stuff) stainless steel piece made by an artisan here in the UK. Was a gift last Christmas and each side bears the first and middle names of my two boys along with their "nicknames". It's hand stamped and in a font that makes it illegible unless you look closely, otherwise it looks just decorative. It works fab as a spacer as the sides are flat, and my Jade makes an awesome sound when they touch! Every time I change gear in my car there's music [emoji3]


----------



## Redkoi01

Hello does this look like grade a Jade to you?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> Hello does this look like grade a Jade to you?



I'm not as knowledgeable as many of the Jadies here but I would say that it is A grade untreated because usually treated jade bleaches out all brown spots and there is a more uniform colour. 
This bangle is pretty. I love the little bits of colour. Is it yours or a bangle you are thinking of getting?


----------



## BabyDarling

Good gosh I have so much to catch up on!



Junkenpo said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-UNI...767708?hash=item3ab3ed2a5c:g:ZPYAAOSw14xWIAJZ
> 
> Because I know the bidding will go way higher than my comfort range, I wanted you all to see this. How neat is this banding!  I'm thinking Rice would look really pretty banded like this in white gold or silver. She's got major cracks in 3 areas that are like an inch long each.



Very unique! I'm curious, how high do these type of Jade bangles fetch? or maybe the right question is.. what's the average price? Curious because where I'm from in Asia we hardly see these types of Jade bangles. 



Lots love said:


> View attachment 3161799
> View attachment 3161800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from step one step two too the finish bangle though was cool to see what are bangles look like in there raw form to the finished piece. We where today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161801
> View attachment 3161802
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a lot of work



Thanks for sharing! always love to see the process, helps us truly appreciate the end product  



annetok said:


> One more



Very pretty annetok! 



Ixorajade said:


> Did my first jade bangles family shot!



Ok. legit. envious! haha. Gosh... such a gorgeous Jade family  



crosso said:


> Also, Churk sent pics of Lila with her new hinge/clasp. Hopefully she will be on the way back to me tomorrow! He added gold to make the hinge clasp thicker, as well as adding pins to make it more secure. I think I'm going to be very happy with the end result.



Ooo!!! Love it!!! Lila looks gorgeous with the gold accents. The contrast is beautiful. 



Jade4Me said:


> Black grey jadeite today for a grey day.



So very exquisite!



Lots love said:


> View attachment 3163438
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now that I pictures of beauty [emoji171][emoji170][emoji178]



Wow stunning pendant Lots love! The colour, the detailed carving.. wow!



nexiv said:


> View attachment 3163923
> View attachment 3163924
> View attachment 3163926
> 
> 
> Snapped a few pictures of Fatty whilst on the car. Enjoying her colours on a rainy, overcast day.



Fatty is so yummilicious! haha. Love it!


----------



## crosso

My beauty is back and I couldn't be more happy!&#128516; Churk is the man!!!


----------



## Jade4Me

Redkoi01 said:


> Hello does this look like grade a Jade to you?


I'm definitely not an expert, but maybe color polish was used as the green and lavender looks a bit bright and slightly false??? However, the price tag may hint at any color polish or not. However, unfortunately color polished jadeite is still considered A grade.


Hey jadies with dainty hands looking for a black jadeite bangle - check this one out:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/311463781398


It's an impressive width at 24mm, so if it were just 1-2mm bigger I'd consider it for myself!


----------



## crosso

Also got the little princess from unijade today! Great fit and decent color and quality for the super cheap price. Jade joy today!


----------



## Jade4Me

crosso said:


> My beauty is back and I couldn't be more happy!&#128516; Churk is the man!!!


Huge congrats - absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## Jade4Me

crosso said:


> Also got the little princess from unijade today! Great fit and decent color and quality for the super cheap price. Jade joy today!


This little princess looks very nice - another congrats! Happy Jade Joy Day to you!!!


----------



## crosso

Jade4Me said:


> I'm definitely not an expert, but maybe color polish was used as the green and lavender looks a bit bright and slightly false??? However, the price tag may hint at any color polish or not. However, unfortunately color polished jadeite is still considered A grade.
> 
> 
> Hey jadies with dainty hands looking for a black jadeite bangle - check this one out:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/311463781398
> 
> 
> It's an impressive width at 24mm, so if it were just 1-2mm bigger I'd consider it for myself!



Redkoi01, I have to reluctantly agree with Jade4Me. Something about it seemed just slightly off to me, but I couldn't put my finger on it. That said, color polishing does not mean it's not grade A. And if it is color polished, the brighter incongruous bits will fade in time, so it will be completely natural. It's a very pretty bangle!


----------



## crosso

Jade4Me said:


> Huge congrats - absolutely stunning!!!



Thanks so much, J4Me! &#128538;


----------



## Jade4Me

nexiv said:


> Thanks all [emoji4] We're definitely still in our honeymoon period, can't stop looking at her! No sign of any other Jade wearers here yet though...
> 
> Jade4me, I had the bangle already. It's a custom (like most of my stuff) stainless steel piece made by an artisan here in the UK. Was a gift last Christmas and each side bears the first and middle names of my two boys along with their "nicknames". It's hand stamped and in a font that makes it illegible unless you look closely, otherwise it looks just decorative. It works fab as a spacer as the sides are flat, and my Jade makes an awesome sound when they touch! Every time I change gear in my car there's music [emoji3]


Lovely sentiment behind your stainless steel bangle - thanks for sharing!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> My beauty is back and I couldn't be more happy!&#128516; Churk is the man!!!



Hooray! Lila is stunning Crosso - so happy for you It's such an elegant bangle and regal looking.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> I'm definitely not an expert, but maybe color polish was used as the green and lavender looks a bit bright and slightly false??? However, the price tag may hint at any color polish or not. However, unfortunately color polished jadeite is still considered A grade.
> 
> 
> Hey jadies with dainty hands looking for a black jadeite bangle - check this one out:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/311463781398
> 
> 
> It's an impressive width at 24mm, so if it were just 1-2mm bigger I'd consider it for myself!



Now that is a cuff bangle! 24 mm is very wide....Bidding starts at $8.50 ? Wow! 
54 would be big on me but then again it is so wide that it may not look that big.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Also got the little princess from unijade today! Great fit and decent color and quality for the super cheap price. Jade joy today!



Very sweet bangle Crosso. What size is it? Was it difficult to put on because it looks very snug on you. Looks great!


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> Very sweet bangle Crosso. What size is it? Was it difficult to put on because it looks very snug on you. Looks great!



Thanks jademommy!  It's a 58mm which is my normal size, but I think it looks a lot smaller because it's not so thick. Only 8mm, so it's a delicate princess.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Thanks jademommy!  It's a 58mm which is my normal size, but I think it looks a lot smaller because it's not so thick. Only 8mm, so it's a delicate princess.



oh wow yes it looks very small. Maybe it is the angle of the picture. It's such a pretty bangle. Churk did do a great job. I still have to check out his site.


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> Now that is a cuff bangle! 24 mm is very wide....Bidding starts at $8.50 ? Wow!
> 54 would be big on me but then again it is so wide that it may not look that big.


If your no soap size is 50-51, then yes 54 will be big. It's heavy, too, so it'll want to slide down your hand, but I don't think it'll fall off. Nor do I think it'll look too big being so wide, but you may need to get use to the fit and weight. It can be a fun going out statement bangle.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> If your no soap size is 50-51, then yes 54 will be big. It's heavy, too, so it'll want to slide down your hand, but I don't think it'll fall off. Nor do I think it'll look too big being so wide, but you may need to get use to the fit and weight. It can be a fun going out statement bangle.



Do you think there would be a big looking gap between my wrist and bangle - I'm not too concerned about it falling off but more so looking funny


----------



## annetok

Jade4Me said:


> I'm definitely not an expert, but maybe color polish was used as the green and lavender looks a bit bright and slightly false??? However, the price tag may hint at any color polish or not. However, unfortunately color polished jadeite is still considered A grade.
> 
> 
> Hey jadies with dainty hands looking for a black jadeite bangle - check this one out:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/311463781398
> 
> 
> It's an impressive width at 24mm, so if it were just 1-2mm bigger I'd consider it for myself!



That's a hefty bangle, great for going retro! Hmm thanks for sharing. Hihi


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> Do you think there would be a big looking gap between my wrist and bangle - I'm not too concerned about it falling off but more so looking funny


Don't think it'll look funny at all. But you should go no bigger than 54.0 IMO. Sometimes the sellers are off by 0.5mm so if it was actually 54.5 you may find it annoyingly big in how it feels. But if it was under 54.0 then even better for you.


----------



## Jade4Me

annetok said:


> That's a hefty bangle, great for going retro! Hmm thanks for sharing. Hihi


Would it be too big for you? What's your size?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Don't think it'll look funny at all. But you should go no bigger than 54.0 IMO. Sometimes the sellers are off by 0.5mm so if it was actually 54.5 you may find it annoyingly big in how it feels. But if it was under 54.0 then even better for you.



Lol I may think about it &#128521;


----------



## Storm Spirit

crosso said:


> Also, Churk sent pics of Lila with her new hinge/clasp. Hopefully she will be on the way back to me tomorrow! He added gold to make the hinge clasp thicker, as well as adding pins to make it more secure. I think I'm going to be very happy with the end result.



This looks great, I love it!


----------



## Storm Spirit

Junkenpo said:


> Also.. the bamboo carved bangles here got me wanting a similar one for me... I couldn't find any jade ones in my size, but saw an agate bangle in etsy I liked, but seller was asking a lot.  I decided to check alibaba and found a seller in China that looked to be selling the same thing. Here's a pic (there are more in the semi-precious stone thread).  I haven't check SG or floresecne at all.  Does agate get treated like jade does?  I know they do enhance for color, but this one is very pale, which I really like.... with only a slight peach cast to it.



You can get treated agate but this one looks natural to me. Agate is usually inexpensive though, so I wouldn't pay too much for a bangle.

Love the pale, milky colour btw!


----------



## Storm Spirit

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3163438
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now that I pictures of beauty [emoji171][emoji170][emoji178]



Ooh!! I love this honey colour - not something you see often!


----------



## Storm Spirit

Redkoi01 said:


> Hello does this look like grade a Jade to you?



Judging by this this photo, no red flags IMO. However, it's worth nothing that the brown spots decrease the value of the bangle (by quite a lot actually).


----------



## Storm Spirit

crosso said:


> Also got the little princess from unijade today! Great fit and decent color and quality for the super cheap price. Jade joy today!



This looks great on you! Congrats


----------



## BabyDarling

crosso said:


> My beauty is back and I couldn't be more happy![emoji1] Churk is the man!!!



Yay!! congrats!!!  looking amazing



crosso said:


> Also got the little princess from unijade today! Great fit and decent color and quality for the super cheap price. Jade joy today!



Ooo nice! right up my alley. I just checked unijade on eBay but the photos don't look so appealing to me. Did yours look the same in photos?


----------



## crosso

FINALLY, here they are together, a perfect match, just as I'd hoped! Please forgive me jadies, I'm just so excited, I can't help taking more pictures and sadly, my hubby and son just don't have the same appreciation for jade that you all do!  And thanks to all for the compliments!


----------



## BabyDarling

crosso said:


> FINALLY, here they are together, a perfect match, just as I'd hoped! Please forgive me jadies, I'm just so excited, I can't help taking more pictures and sadly, my hubby and son just don't have the same appreciation for jade that you all do!  And thanks to all for the compliments!




Ahhhhhhhhh! *DIES FROM THE PERFECTION*


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> FINALLY, here they are together, a perfect match, just as I'd hoped! Please forgive me jadies, I'm just so excited, I can't help taking more pictures and sadly, my hubby and son just don't have the same appreciation for jade that you all do!  And thanks to all for the compliments!



Ooh la lavender they do match perfectly!! It was meant to be - your bangle took a long time to get to you and I remember initially you were somewhat disappointed with the pendant but they look amazing together. Same beautiful shade of lavender


----------



## Junkenpo

Storm Spirit said:


> You can get treated agate but this one looks natural to me. Agate is usually inexpensive though, so I wouldn't pay too much for a bangle.
> 
> Love the pale, milky colour btw!



Thanks!  This one was very inexpensive, so I'm glad I shopped around.  Glad to you on the thread! 




crosso said:


> FINALLY, here they are together, a perfect match, just as I'd hoped! Please forgive me jadies, I'm just so excited, I can't help taking more pictures and sadly, my hubby and son just don't have the same appreciation for jade that you all do!  And thanks to all for the compliments!





crosso said:


> Also got the little princess from unijade today! Great fit and decent color and quality for the super cheap price. Jade joy today!



What a great new jade and love your set!



Jade4Me said:


> I
> 
> 
> Hey jadies with dainty hands looking for a black jadeite bangle - check this one out:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/311463781398
> 
> 
> It's an impressive width at 24mm, so if it were just 1-2mm bigger I'd consider it for myself!



Neat!  Very earthy feel, strong looking bangle even with that stone line!


----------



## teagansmum

crosso said:


> FINALLY, here they are together, a perfect match, just as I'd hoped! Please forgive me jadies, I'm just so excited, I can't help taking more pictures and sadly, my hubby and son just don't have the same appreciation for jade that you all do!  And thanks to all for the compliments!



Precious!! I can see why you're so excited! The work on your new bangle is beautiful and what a perfect match with the necklace. Congratulations on having her home.


----------



## Ixorajade

crosso said:


> FINALLY, here they are together, a perfect match, just as I'd hoped! Please forgive me jadies, I'm just so excited, I can't help taking more pictures and sadly, my hubby and son just don't have the same appreciation for jade that you all do!  And thanks to all for the compliments!



After all the work for Lila, she's united with Apple ! They are both so beautiful separately and together. Envious!


----------



## Lots love

Storm Spirit said:


> Ooh!! I love this honey colour - not something you see often!




No thank you I love to share when I hind something cool looking [emoji76][emoji76] ps welcome back nice to you see again [emoji179]


----------



## Lots love

crosso said:


> My beauty is back and I couldn't be more happy![emoji1] Churk is the man!!!




Congratulations on both they are stunning looking [emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## Lots love

BabyDarling said:


> Good gosh I have so much to catch up on!
> 
> 
> 
> Very unique! I'm curious, how high do these type of Jade bangles fetch? or maybe the right question is.. what's the average price? Curious because where I'm from in Asia we hardly see these types of Jade bangles.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing! always love to see the process, helps us truly appreciate the end product
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty annetok!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. legit. envious! haha. Gosh... such a gorgeous Jade family
> 
> 
> 
> Ooo!!! Love it!!! Lila looks gorgeous with the gold accents. The contrast is beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> So very exquisite!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow stunning pendant Lots love! The colour, the detailed carving.. wow!
> 
> 
> 
> Fatty is so yummilicious! haha. Love it!




Thank you so much I know people would appreciate it [emoji171]


----------



## Lots love

nexiv said:


> View attachment 3163923
> View attachment 3163924
> View attachment 3163926
> 
> 
> Snapped a few pictures of Fatty whilst on the car. Enjoying her colours on a rainy, overcast day.




I love fatty looks so yummy love the colors in her [emoji179]


----------



## Storm Spirit

Lots love said:


> No thank you I love to share when I hind something cool looking [emoji76][emoji76] ps welcome back nice to you see again [emoji179]



Aww thank you Lots love


----------



## crosso

Today's jade: Seafoam on left, no name new princess on right with phoenix ring and heart pendant &#128153;
What is everyone wearing this Friday?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Today's jade: Seafoam on left, no name new princess on right with phoenix ring and heart pendant &#128153;
> What is everyone wearing this Friday?



Very soft and tranquil Crosso  No name new princess....I thought her name was Lila? 

I don't have a picture right now but I am wearing everyday slim princess on left and lavender princess on the right. Also wearing my engagement ring, my pearl ring and pearl earrings.


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> Very soft and tranquil Crosso  No name new princess....I thought her name was Lila?
> 
> I don't have a picture right now but I am wearing everyday slim princess on left and lavender princess on the right. Also wearing my engagement ring, my pearl ring and pearl earrings.



Ooooh, sounds pretty jademommy, I love pearls too! 
Nope, this one has no name yet, Lila is my lavender hinged bangle.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Ooooh, sounds pretty jademommy, I love pearls too!
> Nope, this one has no name yet, Lila is my lavender hinged bangle.



Yeah I love pearls - so versatile and timeless. 

I took a closer look and realize the two bangles pics you posted are dif. I thought they were both Seafoam  I'm surprised you are not wearing Lila and apple today...


----------



## Lots love

my icy yellow monkey pendent [emoji529][emoji205][emoji87]


----------



## Redkoi01

This is my new bangle. They told me it was very unique. What do you think?


----------



## Redkoi01

This are my other 2 bangles. I am new at collecting jade bangles. 

I love all the ones I have seen in this forum they are beautiful.


----------



## Redkoi01

2boys_jademommy said:


> I'm not as knowledgeable as many of the Jadies here but I would say that it is A grade untreated because usually treated jade bleaches out all brown spots and there is a more uniform colour.
> This bangle is pretty. I love the little bits of colour. Is it yours or a bangle you are thinking of getting?



Hello this is a bangle I am considering getting. Not an expert but all the different colors caught my eye.


----------



## Redkoi01

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3163443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at it under special lights how cool is that [emoji79][emoji79][emoji76][emoji76]my favorite colors


This is beautiful &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> This are my other 2 bangles. I am new at collecting jade bangles.
> 
> I love all the ones I have seen in this forum they are beautiful.



I like all three of your bangles I like the black one best. It is modern looking yet classic at the same time. Which one is your favourite?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3166641
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my icy yellow monkey pendent [emoji529][emoji205][emoji87]



It's like glass! Cute little monkey pendant


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> It's like glass! Cute little monkey pendant




Yes they call this kind of Jade icy kind very close to glassy thank u so much [emoji8]


----------



## Redkoi01

Thank you very much. I love the 3 of them but my favorite one is the more apple green one, but the most special in my heart is the deep green because I got it from my husband for our 20 anniversary.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> Thank you very much. I love the 3 of them but my favorite one is the more apple green one, but the most special in my heart is the deep green because I got it from my husband for our 20 anniversary.



How special Red&#128522; and yes it is a very deep rich green. I initially thought it was black but then again most black looking jade is really a dark green. I think when it is a gift or if it was bought for a special reason it makes it extr special and magical. That's how I feel about the bangle I wear on my left 24/7. Congrats in 30 years by the way. We celebrated 14 years in September.


----------



## BabyDarling

Redkoi01 said:


> This is my new bangle. They told me it was very unique. What do you think?







Redkoi01 said:


> This are my other 2 bangles. I am new at collecting jade bangles.
> 
> 
> 
> I love all the ones I have seen in this forum they are beautiful.




very pretty bangles! sorry can't help you with the one you are considering to buy.. apparently even experts have a hard time telling grade A Jade from grade B/C just by sight. you can try asking the seller for a money back guarantee? like if you get it checked and it's not grade A, you want to be able to return it for a refund.


----------



## Molly0

Redkoi01 said:


> This is my new bangle. They told me it was very unique. What do you think?



Mesmerizing!  I find myself going back to look at it again and again!  Enjoy your new bangle.


----------



## Molly0

crosso said:


> Today's jade: Seafoam on left, no name new princess on right with phoenix ring and heart pendant &#128153;
> What is everyone wearing this Friday?



Crosso very pretty! I especially love your scarf with the heart pendant! It's dreamy!


----------



## cdtracing

crosso said:


> Today's jade: Seafoam on left, no name new princess on right with phoenix ring and heart pendant &#128153;
> What is everyone wearing this Friday?



Very dreamy, Crosso!  I love the heart with the scarf!!


----------



## cdtracing

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3166641
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my icy yellow monkey pendent [emoji529][emoji205][emoji87]




I love this little monkey!!  So translucent!



Redkoi01 said:


> This is my new bangle. They told me it was very unique. What do you think?



Love the color pattern!!


----------



## Lots love

It's so cold out [emoji300]&#65039;
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I'm glad I have my blue sky to cheer my up [emoji274]remind of summertime [emoji255][emoji255]


----------



## Molly0

Lots love said:


> It's so cold out [emoji300]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3167251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad I have my blue sky to cheer my up [emoji274]remind of summertime [emoji255][emoji255]



Lots Love, we're almost twins today.


----------



## Lots love

My next bangle next month thanksgiving gift [emoji262][emoji260]
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 the carving it's is cool and unique looking too 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 my ice cube bangles [emoji300]&#65039;[emoji92][emoji92]


----------



## Lots love

Molly0 said:


> Lots Love, we're almost twins today.




love yours twins yes &#129303;&#129303;&#129303; can I see more pictures please [emoji7][emoji7] I love the blue color very relaxing looking too


----------



## Molly0

Lots love said:


> love yours twins yes &#129303;&#129303;&#129303; can I see more pictures please [emoji7][emoji7] I love the blue color very relaxing looking too



Lovely Thanksgiving gift LL!  Congrats!
OK, here's one of my fav pic's of that bangle with a similar colored ring and some yellow gold:


----------



## Junkenpo

BabyDarling said:


> Good gosh I have so much to catch up on!
> 
> 
> 
> Very unique! I'm curious, how high do these type of Jade bangles fetch? or maybe the right question is.. what's the average price? Curious because where I'm from in Asia we hardly see these types of Jade bangles.




They can go for quite a bit, especially if it can be verified as being from a source like Ming's, Gump's, or Mason-Kay.  It's not easy to find jadeite in the USA and gold is often more valued. Before I started collecting jade myself, I had no idea that unhinged bangles were more valued than hinged bangles.  The gold and the uniqueness of the design of the bracing combined with the coloring of the jade will push the cost up.


----------



## Junkenpo

Lots love said:


> My next bangle next month thanksgiving gift  the carving it's is cool and unique looking too  my ice cube bangles]



Wow!  I really like the carving and the color of this.  Very nice! 


crosso said:


> Today's jade: Seafoam on left, no name new princess on right with phoenix ring and heart pendant &#128153;
> What is everyone wearing this Friday?



so pretty!  I will never get tired of that phoenix ring... gorgeous feminine thing!



Lots love said:


> my icy yellow monkey pendent[emoji87]



monkey so cute!



Redkoi01 said:


> This is my new bangle. They told me it was very unique. What do you think?





Redkoi01 said:


> This are my other 2 bangles. I am new at collecting jade bangles.
> 
> I love all the ones I have seen in this forum they are beautiful.



Love your bangles, especially that first one!  I love the shape and coloring. 



Molly0 said:


> Lovely Thanksgiving gift LL!  Congrats!
> OK, here's one of my fav pic's of that bangle with a similar colored ring and some yellow gold:




I like the gold edging!  What a great combo of precious metal & stone.


----------



## Molly0

Junkenpo said:


> I like the gold edging!  What a great combo of precious metal & stone.



Thanks  Junkenpo. It's just perched on the jade.


----------



## Junkenpo

I really dig the way the lighting affects how "grey" the grey parts of Opeapea are.   Depending on which way it's shining, you can see that those areas are more translucent and can look yellow-white or more clear. I noticed this due to the carved portions being more raised, so the light could shine through it.  I wonder if I would have noticed as much if it had been a smooth bangle.


----------



## Molly0

Stunning pics Junkenpo!


----------



## Lots love

Molly0 said:


> Lovely Thanksgiving gift LL!  Congrats!
> 
> OK, here's one of my fav pic's of that bangle with a similar colored ring and some yellow gold:




Nice love the stacks [emoji7][emoji7]love the colors too thank you so much


----------



## Lots love

Junkenpo said:


> Wow!  I really like the carving and the color of this.  Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so pretty!  I will never get tired of that phoenix ring... gorgeous feminine thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkey so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your bangles, especially that first one!  I love the shape and coloring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the gold edging!  What a great combo of precious metal & stone.




Thank you so much me too very different looking [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Lots love

Junkenpo said:


> Wow!  I really like the carving and the color of this.  Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so pretty!  I will never get tired of that phoenix ring... gorgeous feminine thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkey so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your bangles, especially that first one!  I love the shape and coloring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the gold edging!  What a great combo of precious metal & stone.




Thank you I love my monkey so yummy looking [emoji205][emoji205]


----------



## Molly0

Today I'm wearing lots of "Beads" on my right. I found these green ones a long time ago in my fav thrift store on a long necklace and remade them into a bracelet and shorter necklace.  Not totally sure if they're even Jade tho' or what they are.   (they somehow remind me of Crosso's latest maw sit bead purchase) but not sure. . .  ( I just wear them for the pretty color). They are fairly large and are so very heavy and cold!


----------



## piosavsfan

My princess and pendant for the day!


----------



## cdtracing

Molly0 said:


> Today I'm wearing lots of "Beads" on my right. I found these green ones a long time ago in my fav thrift store on a long necklace and remade them into a bracelet and shorter necklace.  Not totally sure if they're even Jade tho' or what they are.   (they somehow remind me of Crosso's latest maw sit bead purchase) but not sure. . .  ( I just wear them for the pretty color). They are fairly large and are so very heavy and cold!



Love the color & size of the beads!!!  Looks great with your other bracelets!



piosavsfan said:


> My princess and pendant for the day!



I love how well the two pieces match!  Just gorgeous!!


----------



## Molly0

piosavsfan said:


> My princess and pendant for the day!



What a great pair!  Gorgeous!


----------



## Molly0

cdtracing said:


> Love the color & size of the beads!!!  Looks great with your other bracelets!
> 
> 
> 
> I love how well the two pieces match!  Just gorgeous!!



Thanks CD!  Gotta love the bright green whatever they are. . .


----------



## cdtracing

Molly0 said:


> Thanks CD!  Gotta love the bright green whatever they are. . .



They look to be very translucent!  The color is stunning!


----------



## MahoganyQT

piosavsfan said:


> My princess and pendant for the day!




Nice set. Very pretty.


----------



## nexiv

crosso said:


> Today's jade: Seafoam on left, no name new princess on right with phoenix ring and heart pendant [emoji170]
> What is everyone wearing this Friday?




I love your ring! What a beauty!! Where did you find it?


----------



## Redkoi01

Thank you.


----------



## Redkoi01

Storm Spirit said:


> Judging by this this photo, no red flags IMO. However, it's worth nothing that the brown spots decrease the value of the bangle (by quite a lot actually).



I decided to buy it it wasn't expensive and it is gradeA i loved that it has many colors the town parts look like honey under light. It has green, bits of lavender, honey and a spot of red.


----------



## dster1

I have a silly question, how old were you when you started seriously wearing jade daily or collecting? I'm in my mid-late twenties and many people in my circle (including my parents) think it's strange that I want a jade bangle to wear 24/7. They think that I should wait until I'm older. But I love jade and would really like a piece to grow with me through the years. Obviously I'll still get one for myself regardless, but I was curious as to what this group thinks. Appreciate any thoughts!


----------



## BabyDarling

Junkenpo said:


> They can go for quite a bit, especially if it can be verified as being from a source like Ming's, Gump's, or Mason-Kay.  It's not easy to find jadeite in the USA and gold is often more valued. Before I started collecting jade myself, I had no idea that unhinged bangles were more valued than hinged bangles.  The gold and the uniqueness of the design of the bracing combined with the coloring of the jade will push the cost up.



Thanks for the explanation! I think it's also a matter of cultural preferences? Here my mom said people normally wouldn't want a hinged bracelet because it's either to hide a flaw or it means the bracelet was broken before and because of superstitions they prefer not to buy a "broken" bracelet. Personally I love the look of Jade paired with gold so to me it's pretty either way. hehe  



Junkenpo said:


> I really dig the way the lighting affects how "grey" the grey parts of Opeapea are.   Depending on which way it's shining, you can see that those areas are more translucent and can look yellow-white or more clear. I noticed this due to the carved portions being more raised, so the light could shine through it.  I wonder if I would have noticed as much if it had been a smooth bangle.



Very interesting observation. I wonder if it was carved with that purpose in mind. I saw a documentary of a guy who carved a block of Jade and was very conscious of what designs would best bring out the beauty of the Jade. 



Molly0 said:


> Today I'm wearing lots of "Beads" on my right. I found these green ones a long time ago in my fav thrift store on a long necklace and remade them into a bracelet and shorter necklace.  Not totally sure if they're even Jade tho' or what they are.   (they somehow remind me of Crosso's latest maw sit bead purchase) but not sure. . .  ( I just wear them for the pretty color). They are fairly large and are so very heavy and cold!



I love that pop of green! 



piosavsfan said:


> My princess and pendant for the day!



What a pretty pair! Love it!



dster1 said:


> I have a silly question, how old were you when you started seriously wearing jade daily or collecting? I'm in my mid-late twenties and many people in my circle (including my parents) think it's strange that I want a jade bangle to wear 24/7. They think that I should wait until I'm older. But I love jade and would really like a piece to grow with me through the years. Obviously I'll still get one for myself regardless, but I was curious as to what this group thinks. Appreciate any thoughts!



I'm in my late twenties. I wanted to get Jade since I was a teen but couldn't afford a real Jade bangle.. mom wasn't really into Jade (she is now hahaha) and too many people around me saying Jade bangles are for old people. Now I don't care and just wear Jade cos it makes me happy. When people ask I just say yeah I have an old soul.. then I move on with life. heh. Personally feel Jade is for all ages. Just too bad there's a "old people jewelry" stigma amongst Asians especially.


----------



## Lots love

BabyDarling said:


> Thanks for the explanation! I think it's also a matter of cultural preferences? Here my mom said people normally wouldn't want a hinged bracelet because it's either to hide a flaw or it means the bracelet was broken before and because of superstitions they prefer not to buy a "broken" bracelet. Personally I love the look of Jade paired with gold so to me it's pretty either way. hehe
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting observation. I wonder if it was carved with that purpose in mind. I saw a documentary of a guy who carved a block of Jade and was very conscious of what designs would best bring out the beauty of the Jade.
> 
> 
> 
> I love that pop of green!
> 
> 
> 
> What a pretty pair! Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in my late twenties. I wanted to get Jade since I was a teen but couldn't afford a real Jade bangle.. mom wasn't really into Jade (she is now hahaha) and too many people around me saying Jade bangles are for old people. Now I don't care and just wear Jade cos it makes me happy. When people ask I just say yeah I have an old soul.. then I move on with life. heh. Personally feel Jade is for all ages. Just too bad there's a "old people jewelry" stigma amongst Asians especially.




Me too I've always loved Jade since I was in my twenties I remember buying bangle wearing it all the time now I look now and I found so many I love Jade and I feel u needed to follow your heart I feel it's calling to u I would buy one that talks to u and wear  it with pride who cares what other people think it's makes u happy that's all that matters but have let u in on secret like everyone on hear will agree it is very addicting good luck on your Jade hunt can't wait to see your new bangle [emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## Junkenpo

I agree that that hinged or unhinged value is cultural. After I learned about the luck associated with intact vs. hinged bangles, it made sense to me. The desire to hinge and keep broken jade in the US could be the result of lack of easy access to more jade, plus the added value of gold and whatever other gemstones are added in.  

Since Americans don't value (or know how to value) jade as much as gold that's what drives up the cost here in the US and also explains why places like Macy's can try to sell their treated jade for such high mark up. Check out this carved bangle on sale!  I'm actually kind of appalled when I think of how nice a  Grade A carved bangle I could get for that same price.

I definitely value whole bangles more and while I love carved bangles, I'm always suspicious of their internal strength since carvings, like banding, are usually to hide flaws in the jade. 

I started collecting jade in my mid thirties. I've worn a permanent one for about 10 months now. I've only seen a few teens with jade and some older ladies with jade on here. There's no where to get it really. My whole collection has been built from online sources.


----------



## Lots love

Have questions for all Jade lovers on here forgive me if I asked this before how longs and can u post pictures of Jade piece you have worn for the longest time I wondering who has worn one for more then year straight &#129300;&#129303;


----------



## Lots love

soon it will Halloween here somethings to scary those trick treaties away [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

dster1 said:


> I have a silly question, how old were you when you started seriously wearing jade daily or collecting? I'm in my mid-late twenties and many people in my circle (including my parents) think it's strange that I want a jade bangle to wear 24/7. They think that I should wait until I'm older. But I love jade and would really like a piece to grow with me through the years. Obviously I'll still get one for myself regardless, but I was curious as to what this group thinks. Appreciate any thoughts!



In my thirties....
My best friend started wearing a gorgeous lavender bangle and I thought it looked amazing but I never got one. Then my mil gifted me one and I wore it for almost a year. It was green oval bangle but it is definitely treated. Anyway I bought my blue lavender d shaped bangle and the rest is history. I think I will always wear a bangle. I do see young women wearing bangles and pendants here in Toronto / Markham as here is a fairly large Chinese community.  I think it is timeless and works with all looks. If you are dressed to the nines, jade will work. If you are in jeans and tee it will work. It transcends fashion and age.


----------



## Jade4Me

crosso said:


> FINALLY, here they are together, a perfect match, just as I'd hoped! Please forgive me jadies, I'm just so excited, I can't help taking more pictures and sadly, my hubby and son just don't have the same appreciation for jade that you all do!  And thanks to all for the compliments!


Perfect pairing!




Redkoi01 said:


> This is my new bangle. They told me it was very unique. What do you think?


Love all the greens and the chubby princess shape!




Redkoi01 said:


> This are my other 2 bangles. I am new at collecting jade bangles.
> 
> I love all the ones I have seen in this forum they are beautiful.


Love these, too!


----------



## Jade4Me

Redkoi01 said:


> I decided to buy it it wasn't expensive and it is gradeA i loved that it has many colors the town parts look like honey under light. It has green, bits of lavender, honey and a spot of red.


I love its many colors, too, and can't wait for mod shots!




dster1 said:


> I have a silly question, how old were you when you started seriously wearing jade daily or collecting? I'm in my mid-late twenties and many people in my circle (including my parents) think it's strange that I want a jade bangle to wear 24/7. They think that I should wait until I'm older. But I love jade and would really like a piece to grow with me through the years. Obviously I'll still get one for myself regardless, but I was curious as to what this group thinks. Appreciate any thoughts!


Good for you that you are being true to yourself and know what makes you happy! Life is too short (and unpredictable) to wait for a 'certain age'. So if one loves jade, then wear it without further ado!


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> In my thirties....
> My best friend started wearing a gorgeous lavender bangle and I thought it looked amazing but I never got one. Then my mil gifted me one and I wore it for almost a year. It was green oval bangle but it is definitely treated. Anyway I bought my blue lavender d shaped bangle and the rest is history. I think I will always wear a bangle. I do see young women wearing bangles and pendants here in Toronto / Markham as here is a fairly large Chinese community.  I think it is timeless and works with all looks. If you are dressed to the nines, jade will work. If you are in jeans and tee it will work. It transcends fashion and age.


Agree with you and BabyDarling! Fashion and jewelry trends come and go, but jade is timeless and for all ages. I've loved jewelry since I was a child and have worn jade pendants on and off. I bought my first bangle in my thirties, but probably would've worn one sooner if I had been gifted one or knew of reliable sellers earlier. I never thought of jade as old people jewelry though I'm sure some of my family and relatives think so (being Chinese).


----------



## Jade4Me

Lots love, your new bangle for a Thanksgiving gift is stunning!

Molly, I love your jade ring edged in yellow gold!

crosso, you may inspire me to try a scarf! I typically avoid scarves because I don't want to cover up whatever necklace I'm wearing. But you are very artful in how you wear a scarf that also highlights your jade pendant!


----------



## Storm Spirit

piosavsfan said:


> My princess and pendant for the day!



What a great combo! The pendant is so cute


----------



## Storm Spirit

dster1 said:


> I have a silly question, how old were you when you started seriously wearing jade daily or collecting? I'm in my mid-late twenties and many people in my circle (including my parents) think it's strange that I want a jade bangle to wear 24/7. They think that I should wait until I'm older. But I love jade and would really like a piece to grow with me through the years. Obviously I'll still get one for myself regardless, but I was curious as to what this group thinks. Appreciate any thoughts!



I got my first bangle in my mid twenties, but one of the great things about jade is that anyone, any age can pull it off. I remember my great grandmother wearing a jade bangle in her eighties and my younger sisters received a jade bangle each for their 18th birthday, though one of them wore a nephrite bangle long before that (IIRC from 13 onwards).

Bottom line is, if you love it, don't worry about what anyone else thinks


----------



## Storm Spirit

crosso said:


> FINALLY, here they are together, a perfect match, just as I'd hoped! Please forgive me jadies, I'm just so excited, I can't help taking more pictures and sadly, my hubby and son just don't have the same appreciation for jade that you all do!  And thanks to all for the compliments!



Aaaah I love that pendant!


----------



## Storm Spirit

Lots love said:


> My next bangle next month thanksgiving gift [emoji262][emoji260]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3167300
> View attachment 3167301
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the carving it's is cool and unique looking too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3167304
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my ice cube bangles [emoji300]&#65039;[emoji92][emoji92]



It's lovely! Very unique carving. The colour & shape are very versatile


----------



## Storm Spirit

Lots love said:


> Have questions for all Jade lovers on here forgive me if I asked this before how longs and can u post pictures of Jade piece you have worn for the longest time I wondering who has worn one for more then year straight &#129300;&#129303;



I wore my first jade(ite) bangle for approx a year and half until I got my nephrite bangle, which was on my arm for over a year before being replaced by rainbow Love. When I switch the rainbow to my right wrist though, I'll start wearing the nephrite again - wearing jade bangles on the right feels inconvenient for me (right handed).

I'll take a few pics of them tomorrow, as it's dark atm


----------



## nexiv

dster1 said:


> I have a silly question, how old were you when you started seriously wearing jade daily or collecting? I'm in my mid-late twenties and many people in my circle (including my parents) think it's strange that I want a jade bangle to wear 24/7. They think that I should wait until I'm older. But I love jade and would really like a piece to grow with me through the years. Obviously I'll still get one for myself regardless, but I was curious as to what this group thinks. Appreciate any thoughts!




Poppycock to too young! Wear what you love, so many wish they'd enjoyed more time to do the things they love. 

I turned 30 this year and am wearing my first jade bangle 24/7 and loving it. I think it's a privilege to know what you love from such an early age [emoji4]


----------



## Junkenpo

Lots love said:


> soon it will Halloween here somethings to scary those trick treaties away



Hahaha.... that spider looks huge.  Reminds me of the actual spiders we have here, like the one I posted about in this old thread.

http://forum.purseblog.com/general-discussion/eeeeeek-theres-a-spider-in-my-car-529268.html


And I would love a bangle like that... I've seen that one and the other similar ones, seller has some nice looking pieces... very pretty, but I do think the seller's asking price is too high. i've never purchased from them, but if I were seriously interested, I'd try to bargain and make sure the bangle is certified. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/23-antique-...186805?hash=item233d9762f5:g:IKUAAOxyzi9SiAFE


----------



## Junkenpo

Also, I just got a new-to-me vintage gold bangle to wear as a bumper.  I think it will look best with the carved jades.


----------



## Jade4Me

Lovely gold bangle JKP, and looks like it's a nice smaller size for you!

Mushu, a double dragon dark green nephrite bangle earlier this week, and Sage today. Sage is light olive green nephrite, but under bright sunlight her color looks very different!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Also, I just got a new-to-me vintage gold bangle to wear as a bumper.  I think it will look best with the carved jades.



They look great paired together JKP &#128512;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Lovely gold bangle JKP, and looks like it's a nice smaller size for you!
> 
> Mushu, a double dragon dark green nephrite bangle earlier this week, and Sage today. Sage is light olive green nephrite, but under bright sunlight her color looks very different!



Mushu has such a dark presence - scary In a good way  
Sage is gorgeous. Nephrite really does look so creamy and soft. I love the width of it. Looks fantastic on you Jade4 Me.


----------



## cdtracing

Junkenpo said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-UNI...767708?hash=item3ab3ed2a5c:g:ZPYAAOSw14xWIAJZ
> 
> Because I know the bidding will go way higher than my comfort range, I wanted you all to see this. How neat is this banding!  I'm thinking Rice would look really pretty banded like this in white gold or silver. She's got major cracks in 3 areas that are like an inch long each.



Just to let anyone who is interested, this bangle sold on Ebay today for $800.  WOW!


----------



## Lots love

Jade4Me said:


> I love its many colors, too, and can't wait for mod shots!
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you that you are being true to yourself and know what makes you happy! Life is too short (and unpredictable) to wait for a 'certain age'. So if one loves jade, then wear it without further ado!




You sum it up perfectly thank u wonderful message [emoji171]


----------



## Junkenpo

cdtracing said:


> Just to let anyone who is interested, this bangle sold on Ebay today for $800.  WOW!




Yowza!  Congrats to whoever the winning bidder is, a very unique prize.  The jade and the hinging/banding is very original looking.  That's one of my fave things about jade collecting:  no two pieces are exactly the same.


----------



## otieoh

Got my first bangle in my 20s.  Didn't get another one for awhile because there's always another expense.  Do what you feel is right for you.  You don't need to be older to rock a bangle and make it look cool.


----------



## Redkoi01

This is it I am totally in love! It has apple green, dark green, a red spot, and honey color with a hint of lavender. I have not seen one bangle with so many colors of jade at once. Might not be to high quality because of the brown but from an energetic point of view I feel it is complete.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Redkoi01 said:


> This is it I am totally in love! It has apple green, dark green, a red spot, and honey color with a hint of lavender. I have not seen one bangle with so many colors of jade at once. Might not be to high quality because of the brown but from an energetic point of view I feel it is complete.




Nice!


----------



## MahoganyQT

cdtracing said:


> Just to let anyone who is interested, this bangle sold on Ebay today for $800.  WOW!




That's gorgeous!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> This is it I am totally in love! It has apple green, dark green, a red spot, and honey color with a hint of lavender. I have not seen one bangle with so many colors of jade at once. Might not be to high quality because of the brown but from an energetic point of view I feel it is complete.



I agree it is very energizing and full of life. Spots do not bother me and in fact it often adds to the charm because it reminds us of all the minerals that went into creating the jade. It's all about how it looks to you. I'm glad you are happy with your new bangle Red!


----------



## Redkoi01

Beautiful Jade ring.


----------



## dster1

Redkoi01 said:


> This is it I am totally in love! It has apple green, dark green, a red spot, and honey color with a hint of lavender. I have not seen one bangle with so many colors of jade at once. Might not be to high quality because of the brown but from an energetic point of view I feel it is complete.




It's beautiful! Please share modeling shots!


----------



## Jade4Me

Redkoi01 said:


> This is it I am totally in love! It has apple green, dark green, a red spot, and honey color with a hint of lavender. I have not seen one bangle with so many colors of jade at once. Might not be to high quality because of the brown but from an energetic point of view I feel it is complete.


Congrats! Mod shots please! I'd love to find a bangle with multicolors, too! Yours is very pretty and think of the brown as beauty marks!


----------



## Jade4Me

Lots love said:


> You sum it up perfectly thank u wonderful message [emoji171]


Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> Mushu has such a dark presence - scary In a good way
> Sage is gorgeous. Nephrite really does look so creamy and soft. I love the width of it. Looks fantastic on you Jade4 Me.


Thanks! Is a nephrite bangle on your wish list?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Thanks! Is a nephrite bangle on your wish list?



I have a lot of bangles on my wish list but yes a nephrite would be one &#128521;


----------



## Redkoi01

Here it is on my wrist &#128525;


----------



## Redkoi01

Here it is on my wrist. &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> Here it is on my wrist. &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



It looks fabulous! It's like a party on your wrist &#128516;


----------



## Lots love

Redkoi01 said:


> Here it is on my wrist. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Congratulations on your jadeite bangle looks amazing on u thank u for sharing


----------



## Lots love

Jade4Me said:


> Thank you for your kind words!




You are very welcome [emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## Lots love

I've decided that this will be my forever bangle [emoji171][emoji171]love to share thank you [emoji146]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3169421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've decided that this will be my forever bangle [emoji171][emoji171]love to share thank you [emoji146]


 
All the best as you wear her everyday &#128522; 
It's a beautiful bangle.


----------



## Trekkie

dster1 said:


> I have a silly question, how old were you when you started seriously wearing jade daily or collecting? I'm in my mid-late twenties and many people in my circle (including my parents) think it's strange that I want a jade bangle to wear 24/7. They think that I should wait until I'm older. But I love jade and would really like a piece to grow with me through the years. Obviously I'll still get one for myself regardless, but I was curious as to what this group thinks. Appreciate any thoughts!



I'm 24 and wear my Yuzu 24/7 - I've had her for a couple of months and she hasn't come off for more than an hour (except for her trip to the jeweller).


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> All the best as you wear her everyday [emoji4]
> 
> It's a beautiful bangle.




Thank you so much yea is very very unique and special she feels so comfortable I forget I'm wearing her out of all my bangles she's the one that fits me the best I did want to stack with my black diamond one but but I can't decide my black diamond is my second smallest so it's very hard to get off [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Lots love

Trekkie said:


> I'm 24 and wear my Yuzu 24/7 - I've had her for a couple of months and she hasn't come off for more than an hour (except for her trip to the jeweller).




Nice have any pictures to share


----------



## Lots love

It's nice when you find that special bangle that you are so perfectly match together [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Jade4Me

Redkoi01 said:


> Here it is on my wrist. &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


Your bangle looks nicer in your pics than the seller's! I love the colors and the high dome shape! Congrats!


----------



## cdtracing

Redkoi01 said:


> Here it is on my wrist. &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



That's gorgeous!!  The color pattern looks like confetti!


----------



## cdtracing

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3169421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've decided that this will be my forever bangle [emoji171][emoji171]love to share thank you [emoji146]



Very lovely!  Fits you well.


----------



## BabyDarling

Redkoi01 said:


> Here it is on my wrist [emoji7]







Redkoi01 said:


> Here it is on my wrist. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Looks lovely on you, much better than the seller's pictures! congrats and enjoy! 



Lots love said:


> View attachment 3169421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've decided that this will be my forever bangle [emoji171][emoji171]love to share thank you [emoji146]



Gorgeous as always Lots Love. thanks for always sharing your lovely pieces.


----------



## Lots love

BabyDarling said:


> Looks lovely on you, much better than the seller's pictures! congrats and enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous as always Lots Love. thanks for always sharing your lovely pieces.




Thank you so much [emoji179][emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## Junkenpo

Redkoi01 said:


> Here it is on my wrist &#128525;




What a great mix of colors!



Lots love said:


> I've decided that this will be my forever bangle love to share thank you



It is a neat decision to have a forever bangle.  There are so few permanents in life, it's nice to have one be pick at least one.


..
.
.
.
.
.

And look at these earrings!  So cute!  I'm a sucker for that gold wire wrap... it looks really similar to my bead bracelets, but I have too many earrings as is.  

2 sets of dangles, the clips, the screw ons, the dark nephrite....and all my metals.. lol  I have to keep reminding myself I really do have enough.


----------



## Redkoi01

Just picked up my new ring &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Redkoi01

I had a great talk with a Chinese gemologist today he explained to me all about Jade and how to make more educated choices of pieces that will increase value with time. He inspected my bangles and so far so good all grade A. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> Just picked up my new ring &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



Wow - i love the design and the imperial jade is mesmerizing. 
I have dainty earrings of that colour and I love them. 
Imperial green jade is most prized. Congrats on your new ring


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> I had a great talk with a Chinese gemologist today he explained to me all about Jade and how to make more educated choices of pieces that will increase value with time. He inspected my bangles and so far so good all grade A. &#65533;&#65533;


o

So what would be some of the most important tips? Do share please &#129299;


----------



## Lots love

I fall in love with this pieces how to share with everyone 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 maybe if I win lotto


----------



## BabyDarling

Redkoi01 said:


> Just picked up my new ring [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




So incredibly gorgeous. WOW. Definitely a show stopper. The imperial green Jade is so beautifully accented by the diamond halo. Looks amazing on you, congrats on your new ring!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

I finally got around to taking a pic of my beaded bracelet. Not sure if it is even Jade. Could it be maw sit sit? It was given to me years ago by one of my mom's aunts.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

One more picture. What type of stone does it look like?


----------



## fanofjadeite




----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3170011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more picture. What type of stone does it look like?




Love Jade bangle [emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

crosso said:


> Also got the little princess from unijade today! Great fit and decent color and quality for the super cheap price. Jade joy today!



Beautiful Crosso!!! You always find some nice jades for good prices!!! I love how pretty Lila looks!!! She looks perfect on your wrist


----------



## teagansmum

Just skimming through posts quickly while at work and I must saying all this new beautiful jade is making my day!!
RedKoi01, you couldn't have found a more unique bangle with all the colors and so glamorous!
Jade4Me I love your nephrite dragon bangle. It's such a rich deep green.
Fan, your pendant and bangle are such a perfect match and I do love Princess bangles like that.
Molly and Lotsoflove, if we got together we'd all match with our bangles!! Here's one of mine that look much like yours.


----------



## Lots love

teagansmum said:


> Just skimming through posts quickly while at work and I must saying all this new beautiful jade is making my day!!
> RedKoi01, you couldn't have found a more unique bangle with all the colors and so glamorous!
> Jade4Me I love your nephrite dragon bangle. It's such a rich deep green.
> Fan, your pendant and bangle are such a perfect match and I do love Princess bangles like that.
> Molly and Lotsoflove, if we got together we'd all match with our bangles!! Here's one of mine that look much like yours.




Yes we will be [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]love the blue color so neat looking [emoji97]


----------



## Redkoi01

BabyDarling said:


> So incredibly gorgeous. WOW. Definitely a show stopper. The imperial green Jade is so beautifully accented by the diamond halo. Looks amazing on you, congrats on your new ring!



Thank you &#128525;


----------



## Redkoi01

2boys_jademommy said:


> o
> 
> So what would be some of the most important tips? Do share please &#129299;



Sure, he was explaining to me how difficult it is to spot grade a Jade when it is natural vs color enhanced. He said the difference between a and b I quite noticeable. He mentioned the best way is to lookout under a microscope. He had a small jewellers magnifying glass and a set of filters called Jade spotting filter. Placed the Jade on top of light source and looked through the magnifying glass through the filter when Jade has been treated it looks like a glow.

The temperature of the Jade is a good way to differentiate Jade from other stones or plastic. If buying for collection buy pieces that are uniform in color and translucent. He told me to always ask for a certificate and check that the refractive index is 1.66 for jadeite. 
&#128522;


----------



## Redkoi01

My small collection. &#128525;&#128525; I have an unusual taste majority of people look for perfection and I like them way more when they show different colors.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> My small collection. &#128525;&#128525; I have an unusual taste majority of people look for perfection and I like them way more when they show different colors.



Great collection! I agree I often find myself drawn to spots and patches, veins and different colours too. As long as
it is shiny and at least somewhat translucent &#128521; I particularly love your dark green bangle and your new party bangle what size bangle do you wear?
Thanks for the mini lesson on treated vs untreated Jade. Wouldn't it be wonderful if sellers were honest....


----------



## Ixorajade

Redkoi01 said:


> Here it is on my wrist &#128525;



Congrats on your new 'confetti' bangle. Love the colours!  And your new ring looks amazing


----------



## Lots love

my baby blue sky yummy 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
other side of blue [emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## Redkoi01

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3170397
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my baby blue sky yummy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170398
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other side of blue [emoji179][emoji179]



Beautiful &#128525;


----------



## Redkoi01

2boys_jademommy said:


> Great collection! I agree I often find myself drawn to spots and patches, veins and different colours too. As long as
> it is shiny and at least somewhat translucent &#128521; I particularly love your dark green bangle and your new party bangle what size bangle do you wear?
> Thanks for the mini lesson on treated vs untreated Jade. Wouldn't it be wonderful if sellers were honest....



Thank you. I wear 53-55mm bangle and you?


----------



## Redkoi01

2boys_jademommy said:


> Great collection! I agree I often find myself drawn to spots and patches, veins and different colours too. As long as
> it is shiny and at least somewhat translucent &#128521; I particularly love your dark green bangle and your new party bangle what size bangle do you wear?
> Thanks for the mini lesson on treated vs untreated Jade. Wouldn't it be wonderful if sellers were honest....


And yes it would be great if sellers where honest. I had no idea how long they leave the Jade bangles in sulfuric acid to remove unwanted minerals until yesterday and the gemologist told me that a minimum of 10 days!!! I suffer for that Jade what a way to destroy something so beautiful Mother Nature gave us.


----------



## Lots love

Redkoi01 said:


> And yes it would be great if sellers where honest. I had no idea how long they leave the Jade bangles in sulfuric acid to remove unwanted minerals until yesterday and the gemologist told me that a minimum of 10 days!!! I suffer for that Jade what a way to destroy something so beautiful Mother Nature gave us.




My thoughts exactly and that's goes into your skin those chemical going into our skin why destroy somethings so beautiful to sell for more money and poison people to really awful


----------



## Lots love

Redkoi01 said:


> Beautiful [emoji7]




Thank u so much [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## Lots love

look at this piece it is so gorgeous looking with all those colors in one piece amazing [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> Thank you. I wear 53-55mm bangle and you?



I wear 50-52. I need soap and water with 50. Your dark green one looks smaller but probably it is the angle of the picture


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> Just skimming through posts quickly while at work and I must saying all this new beautiful jade is making my day!!
> RedKoi01, you couldn't have found a more unique bangle with all the colors and so glamorous!
> Jade4Me I love your nephrite dragon bangle. It's such a rich deep green.
> Fan, your pendant and bangle are such a perfect match and I do love Princess bangles like that.
> Molly and Lotsoflove, if we got together we'd all match with our bangles!! Here's one of mine that look much like yours.



Beautiful blue lavender Teagansmum


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3170609
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at this piece it is so gorgeous looking with all those colors in one piece amazing [emoji7][emoji7]



A perfect Autumn pendant!


----------



## Redkoi01

2boys_jademommy said:


> I wear 50-52. I need soap and water with 50. Your dark green one looks smaller but probably it is the angle of the picture


That is the only one I have that is oval shape &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## Ixorajade

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3170609
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at this piece it is so gorgeous looking with all those colors in one piece amazing [emoji7][emoji7]



Oh..this is so nice and watery.


----------



## Ixorajade

Saw this beauty today!!


----------



## Ixorajade

Oops. ..forgot to attach pic


----------



## Redkoi01

ixorajade said:


> oops. ..forgot to attach pic


&#55357;&#56883;wow


----------



## Redkoi01

I saw this yesterday. A multicolor bangle like mine for sale in eBay. Someone mentioned they would like to find a similar one so I share the info.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Ixorajade said:


> Oops. ..forgot to attach pic



It actually looks like ice it's so icy


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> I saw this yesterday. A multicolor bangle like mine for sale in eBay. Someone mentioned they would like to find a similar one so I share the info.



This is nice but does not have  the party effect yours has. Also the colours are not as obvious....this one is a more serene bangle.


----------



## Ixorajade

2boys_jademommy said:


> It actually looks like ice it's so icy



It's so nice right! When the shop owner brought this out..my friend and I was like @_@ she said it's glass jade.


----------



## Ixorajade

2boys_jademommy said:


> This is nice but does not have  the party effect yours has. Also the colours are not as obvious....this one is a more serene bangle.



Agree,  Red's bangle is like a party on its own!


----------



## Ixorajade

Sorry for multiple postings. I can't do the consolidated one on my phone.  Is anyone wearing a jade pendant today?  I'm wearing this now


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Ixorajade said:


> Sorry for multiple postings. I can't do the consolidated one on my phone.  Is anyone wearing a jade pendant today?  I'm wearing this now



I have a jade pendant but rarely wear it. Will post it sometime. 
Your pendant is very unique. The diamonds and jade look great together!


----------



## Redkoi01

Ixorajade said:


> Sorry for multiple postings. I can't do the consolidated one on my phone.  Is anyone wearing a jade pendant today?  I'm wearing this now


Love it!!!


----------



## BabyDarling

can I just ask something out of curiosity.. what is the acceptable price range (in USD) for an average quality grade A Jade?


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi jadies! Love all the showings! Buddhas and bangles!




Ixorajade said:


> Sorry for multiple postings. I can't do the consolidated one on my phone.  Is anyone wearing a jade pendant today?  I'm wearing this now



Yours is so pretty! Here's my go-to. I wear it almost everyday! Including today.


----------



## Junkenpo

BabyDarling said:


> can I just ask something out of curiosity.. what is the acceptable price range (in USD) for an average quality grade A Jade?



Oh gosh, that's super hard to quantify. Prices for Grade A jade are all over the place depending on the combination of translucency, color, grain, polish, cut, carving,  weight, clarity, stone lines or flaws (internal and surface reaching), and shape (bangle, pendant, bead,etc)...  

What are you thinking of when you think "average quality"?  Can you post a pic of something that aligns with your idea of average?


----------



## BabyDarling

Junkenpo said:


> Oh gosh, that's super hard to quantify. Prices for Grade A jade are all over the place depending on the combination of translucency, color, grain, polish, cut, carving,  weight, clarity, stone lines or flaws (internal and surface reaching), and shape (bangle, pendant, bead,etc)...
> 
> 
> 
> What are you thinking of when you think "average quality"?  Can you post a pic of something that aligns with your idea of average?




haha that's true.. too many variables that could affect the price & quality of Jade. when I'm thinking average quality, I'm thinking more opaque, with some flaws. Let me see if I can find some pics. Oh and sorry I'm talking about Jade bangles. Fuzzy brain today. hehe. 

When I go to the jewelers they have Jade bangles ranging from USD1k to USD5k (roughly converting). Most expensive are the lavender ones of course. When I go to Chinatown I find Jade bangles priced around USD50 to USD100, they tell me it's Grade A but with flaws and the colours aren't that nice. So I'm now looking at online options as well. I really hope to get a smokey or lavender bangle someday but it's just wayyy over my budget for now. haha. 

Maybe a better question to ask is, if you don't mind sharing, what's a price range you feel comfortable paying for a grade A bangle when purchasing online?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BabyDarling said:


> haha that's true.. too many variables that could affect the price & quality of Jade. when I'm thinking average quality, I'm thinking more opaque, with some flaws. Let me see if I can find some pics. Oh and sorry I'm talking about Jade bangles. Fuzzy brain today. hehe.
> 
> When I go to the jewelers they have Jade bangles ranging from USD1k to USD5k (roughly converting). Most expensive are the lavender ones of course. When I go to Chinatown I find Jade bangles priced around USD50 to USD100, they tell me it's Grade A but with flaws and the colours aren't that nice. So I'm now looking at online options as well. I really hope to get a smokey or lavender bangle someday but it's just wayyy over my budget for now. haha.
> 
> Maybe a better question to ask is, if you don't mind sharing, what's a price range you feel comfortable paying for a grade A bangle when purchasing online?



Yes too many factors come into play when it comes to price. 
I know a lot of Jadies buy online and in some cases depending on where they live it is their only option. If you do have some Jade jewelry stores I personally prefer to buy in person simply because I can try it on and know what it looks like exactly. For my only online purchase it was $200.00 USD. The colour was as pictures but not as translucent. Also I thought it would be a chubbier princess but she is just healthy size princess - not chubby &#128521;
I am not sure if the quality is average because that can be subjective but in my opinion you can find many lovely bangles for under $500.00. 
Happy Shopping &#128512;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies! Love all the showings! Buddhas and bangles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours is so pretty! Here's my go-to. I wear it almost everyday! Including today.



Very nice jKP! So this pendant and Smoke are your everyday jades....
Do you have other everyday jewellery not necessarily Jade? For me I wear my bangle everyday and diamond stud earrings. Lately I have also worn my blue lavender bangle on the right but I do take it off when I come home from work and so while I've been wearing it everyday it is not 24/7 like my left hand bangle and earrings.


----------



## BabyDarling

2boys_jademommy said:


> Yes too many factors come into play when it comes to price.
> 
> I know a lot of Jadies buy online and in some cases depending on where they live it is their only option. If you do have some Jade jewelry stores I personally prefer to buy in person simply because I can try it on and know what it looks like exactly. For my only online purchase it was $200.00 USD. The colour was as pictures but not as translucent. Also I thought it would be a chubbier princess but she is just healthy size princess - not chubby [emoji6]
> 
> I am not sure if the quality is average because that can be subjective but in my opinion you can find many lovely bangles for under $500.00.
> 
> Happy Shopping [emoji3]




Thanks for the feedback!!  hehe heathy size princess.. love that description. 

Yup it's definitely nice to be able to try them on and see them in person. Only thing here is, unless it's a reputable jeweler's (big name franchise/established).. it's hard to find trustworthy sellers. My aunt had a grade B jade sold to her as "guaranteed" grade A (pendant and bangles), she found out after going to a gemologist that it was grade B. Price was USD180, it was a local goldsmith shop. So it's like two extremes, either 4 figures and guaranteed grade A, or 3 figures and take the risk that the seller is lying.


----------



## Ixorajade

Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies! Love all the showings! Buddhas and bangles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours is so pretty! Here's my go-to. I wear it almost everyday! Including today.



Beautiful pendant! What's the carving on it?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BabyDarling said:


> Thanks for the feedback!!  hehe heathy size princess.. love that description.
> 
> Yup it's definitely nice to be able to try them on and see them in person. Only thing here is, unless it's a reputable jeweler's (big name franchise/established).. it's hard to find trustworthy sellers. My aunt had a grade B jade sold to her as "guaranteed" grade A (pendant and bangles), she found out after going to a gemologist that it was grade B. Price was USD180, it was a local goldsmith shop. So it's like two extremes, either 4 figures and guaranteed grade A, or 3 figures and take the risk that the seller is lying.



Oh that's too bad about your aunts experience. 
While there are many stores selling Jade her in Toronto / Markham I only buy from store that have been around a long time and they have more than one location - usually in North America and Asia. They should be willing to write in the receipt a full refund if found not to be A grade Jade.


----------



## BabyDarling

2boys_jademommy said:


> Oh that's too bad about your aunts experience.
> 
> While there are many stores selling Jade her in Toronto / Markham I only buy from store that have been around a long time and they have more than one location - usually in North America and Asia. They should be willing to write in the receipt a full refund if found not to be A grade Jade.




yeah, I've told my family to always insist that if you can prove the Jade isn't grade A (as is claimed to be), to be allowed a full refund. And if the shop refuses, don't take the risk. this all happened before I stumbled upon the Jade thread in this forum and started reading more. at least now we're making more informed purchasing decisions, all thanks to you ladies (Jadies hehe).


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BabyDarling said:


> yeah, I've told my family to always insist that if you can prove the Jade isn't grade A (as is claimed to be), to be allowed a full refund. And if the shop refuses, don't take the risk. this all happened before I stumbled upon the Jade thread in this forum and started reading more. at least now we're making more informed purchasing decisions, all thanks to you ladies (Jadies hehe).



Yeah this is why I love this forum. I learn soooo much. Plus I get to see beautiful Jade pieces. 
Love all the Jadies here &#128525;


----------



## Lots love

Today pictures of beautiful jadeite 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 love this one the most 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
second favorite one look at how beautiful Jade is can't get enough of jadeite [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## Lots love

getting close to that time lol [emoji317][emoji317]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
[emoji316]&#128376;[emoji316]


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

My small collection. &#128525;&#128525; I have an unusual taste majority of people look for perfection and I like them way more when they show different colors.[/QUOTE

I am the same way  
I love the pretty colors and inclusions in the natural stone. I love all my jade bangles so much. It's hard to give them all time on my wrist 
I am now starting to look for more of the "perfect," watery,  translucent ones now tho.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Hello Jadies and jade sisters!!!
Life has been hectic!!!!! 
My kids were sick for the past week and we ve bee trying to get ready for Halloween as well. I found out my youngest son, my baby who's 7 might have to get his tonsils removed. They are going to try to shrink them with steroids as a last ditch effort. 
AND a lot of my pelvic pain Is slowly subsiding!!!!???? I have been faithfully wearing my dark green hetian, it's a snug fit at 58mm--my regular bangle size is a 61mm!! So this baby is on for the long haul.
I can see WHY all u jadies be talkin about Hetian this, hetian that, Hetians! !! They are buttery smooth!!!! The feel...I just sit there feeling my bangle like a weirdo LOL!!!! 
I HAVE TO SAY, it HAS helped a lot..... Jade as medicine??? You better believe it!!!!


----------



## Storm Spirit

BabyDarling said:


> haha that's true.. too many variables that could affect the price & quality of Jade. when I'm thinking average quality, I'm thinking more opaque, with some flaws. Let me see if I can find some pics. Oh and sorry I'm talking about Jade bangles. Fuzzy brain today. hehe.
> 
> When I go to the jewelers they have Jade bangles ranging from USD1k to USD5k (roughly converting). Most expensive are the lavender ones of course. When I go to Chinatown I find Jade bangles priced around USD50 to USD100, they tell me it's Grade A but with flaws and the colours aren't that nice. So I'm now looking at online options as well. I really hope to get a smokey or lavender bangle someday but it's just wayyy over my budget for now. haha.
> 
> Maybe a better question to ask is, if you don't mind sharing, what's a price range you feel comfortable paying for a grade A bangle when purchasing online?



As Junkenpo has said, there are many factors that affect the price of jade. For bangles, colour & translucency have the biggest impact on price. In general the higher the translucency, the more expensive the bangle will be, and intense coloured bangles usually fetch higher prices than those with soft colours. Stone lines don't affect price as much as cracks.

As long as the seller has a good returns policy, is willing to answer questions and provide detailed photos from multiple angles, buying online is absolutely fine. Problem with jade is that it's near impossible to photograph accurately, so the real thing almost always looks slightly different to what you may have expected, but if you can accept this, you'll find much better deals online than in store


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

BabyDarling said:


> haha that's true.. too many variables that could affect the price & quality of Jade. when I'm thinking average quality, I'm thinking more opaque, with some flaws. Let me see if I can find some pics. Oh and sorry I'm talking about Jade bangles. Fuzzy brain today. hehe.
> 
> When I go to the jewelers they have Jade bangles ranging from USD1k to USD5k (roughly converting). Most expensive are the lavender ones of course. When I go to Chinatown I find Jade bangles priced around USD50 to USD100, they tell me it's Grade A but with flaws and the colours aren't that nice. So I'm now looking at online options as well. I really hope to get a smokey or lavender bangle someday but it's just wayyy over my budget for now. haha.
> 
> Maybe a better question to ask is, if you don't mind sharing, what's a price range you feel comfortable paying for a grade A bangle when purchasing online?



@babydarling---
There is a nice looking smoky gray bangle on ebay right now....it's less then $100 I think.
Then there's this one for $39
I ve got some nice opaques from this seller for inexpensive prices. Once in awhile this seller auctions off super nice looking translucents starting at $1 and let's it go from there. I almost won a nice one for $2.75 bit a sniper got me last second (literally! ) I ve also seen their dollar auctions go as high as $1000 for beautiful purple-y lavenders that were oh so Beautiful!!!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

BabyDarling said:


> can I just ask something out of curiosity.. what is the acceptable price range (in USD) for an average quality grade A Jade?



That's a hard one....I think so much is in play with this.  I was buying out a seller who didn't really have an idea how much jade was worth!! LOL!!!! I bought soo many nice bangles for $10, $15, $20 bucks and then I resold lots of them from so much more. Lol, they caught on and now I see those same bangles I was buying for pennies on the dollar priced at $250 on up!! It depends for sure. BUT I think regular opaques that HAVE some ok color(s, seem To Be GOING FOR $39 TO $120 right now.... THE TranslucenT ones seem to be starting at $250 on up....and all those starting prices are the ones that are just so-so but still can be beautiful


----------



## fanofjadeite

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Hello Jadies and jade sisters!!!
> Life has been hectic!!!!!
> My kids were sick for the past week and we ve bee trying to get ready for Halloween as well. I found out my youngest son, my baby who's 7 might have to get his tonsils removed. They are going to try to shrink them with steroids as a last ditch effort.
> AND a lot of my pelvic pain Is slowly subsiding!!!!???? I have been faithfully wearing my dark green hetian, it's a snug fit at 58mm--my regular bangle size is a 61mm!! So this baby is on for the long haul.
> I can see WHY all u jadies be talkin about Hetian this, hetian that, Hetians! !! They are buttery smooth!!!! The feel...I just sit there feeling my bangle like a weirdo LOL!!!!
> I HAVE TO SAY, it HAS helped a lot..... Jade as medicine??? You better believe it!!!!


ms_loka, r u wearing your dark bangles on right wrist, as i suggested? glad u r feeling much better.


----------



## fanofjadeite

left arm today


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

fanofjadeite said:


> ms_loka, r u wearing your dark bangles on right wrist, as i suggested? glad u r feeling much better.



@fanofjadeite--
YES I AM!!!!  AND IT HAS HELPED A LOT!!! it's on the right wrist for sure!!... and it's on for good because it is 4 mm smaller then what I usually wear.
I still feel a little uncomfortable but nothing as bad as it was before!!!! It's a big change for sure. I am still going to doctors and stuff, but I like the thought of this helping my body naturally,  and with it being closer to my heart as you said, I like to think it's pulling all the bad, negative,  painful stuff out of my body a little at a time.
You are a wise lady fanofjadeite!!!!! And your advice is helping me A LOT!!!!


----------



## Lots love

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Hello Jadies and jade sisters!!!
> 
> Life has been hectic!!!!!
> 
> My kids were sick for the past week and we ve bee trying to get ready for Halloween as well. I found out my youngest son, my baby who's 7 might have to get his tonsils removed. They are going to try to shrink them with steroids as a last ditch effort.
> 
> AND a lot of my pelvic pain Is slowly subsiding!!!!???? I have been faithfully wearing my dark green hetian, it's a snug fit at 58mm--my regular bangle size is a 61mm!! So this baby is on for the long haul.
> 
> I can see WHY all u jadies be talkin about Hetian this, hetian that, Hetians! !! They are buttery smooth!!!! The feel...I just sit there feeling my bangle like a weirdo LOL!!!!
> 
> I HAVE TO SAY, it HAS helped a lot..... Jade as medicine??? You better believe it!!!!




How did u get that on I'm same size as u 60/61 and I can't get anything smaller then 59 so let me know your secret 

I'm so happy it's u feel better I didn't know it made 
a different what wrist u wear it on so I'm curious about that [emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## fanofjadeite

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> @fanofjadeite--
> YES I AM!!!!  AND IT HAS HELPED A LOT!!! it's on the right wrist for sure!!... and it's on for good because it is 4 mm smaller then what I usually wear.
> I still feel a little uncomfortable but nothing as bad as it was before!!!! It's a big change for sure. I am still going to doctors and stuff, but I like the thought of this helping my body naturally,  and with it being closer to my heart as you said, I like to think it's pulling all the bad, negative,  painful stuff out of my body a little at a time.
> You are a wise lady fanofjadeite!!!!! And your advice is helping me A LOT!!!!


thanks for the compliment, ms_loka, but i'm far from being a wise lady.  i had planned on wearing my new black bangle on my right, but because i put on weight lately, it just won't fit. so i'm wearing it on my left for now. as soon as i managed to lose some weight, its going to be on my right for good.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Lots love said:


> How did u get that on I'm same size as u 60/61 and I can't get anything smaller then 59 so let me know your secret
> 
> I'm so happy it's u feel better I didn't know it made
> a different what wrist u wear it on so I'm curious about that
> 
> @Lots love
> when I wear my 60-61mm,  it is loose enough so I have no problems at all swapping out. I'm a chunky gal, but my arms, wrists, hands, fingers really aren't at all :-p
> AND It's funny you asked that, how I got it on!!
> ---omgosh!! I ordered a 61mm, when i measured it came up to being a 58.7mm!!!!! 61mm my butt!!!! But because I waited for it soo long AND because I really needed to try it for my health issues and pain--I decided to try to get it on. I had my hand above my head for at least 15 mins and I put an ice bag around it. Then I soaped my hand up way good and pushed it on... LMBO!!!! IT FELT LIKE MY THUMB JOINT DISLOCATED THERE FOR A MINUTE!!!!! This isn't the only 58/59mm I ve had on tho.  Last year the hubbs bought me one (on his own??!) And it kind of looked like some really rough nephrite,  like the jade that's closest to the skin of the rough rock? Anyway---I wore that for about a year until it broke off when I fell in the shower last summer LOL!!!! poor bangle :-/ it served it's purpose that time tho...


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

fanofjadeite said:


> thanks for the compliment, ms_loka, but i'm far from being a wise lady.  i had planned on wearing my new black bangle on my right, but because i put on weight lately, it just won't fit. so i'm wearing it on my left for now. as soon as i managed to lose some weight, its going to be on my right for good.



At first, it felt weird because I'm used to switching my bangles out a lot, plus it is pretty snug!!! And I wear a bangle on each wrist.  Plus i switch out least once a week, sometimes I leave them on for a month or so but I try to give them a break so cracks don't happen.
 Anyway--it was good advice!! Thank you!!!
You gained weight? But in your bangle mod shots yout seem skinny (LOL, just by looking at your wrists/arm I mean haha!)  Yeah, I like the feel of this snug bangle now.... next time,  if I ever get this one off, I ll have to get another snug bangle someday... I would put one snug on each wrist now but Im to fond of switching my bangles outm.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

fanofjadeite said:
			
		

> left arm today


OH my! I love that black one!  It's very pretty!  I like your carved bangle as well!!!!! I want a wide one like that someday soon!!! They're so pretty!!!


----------



## Lots love

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Lots love said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did u get that on I'm same size as u 60/61 and I can't get anything smaller then 59 so let me know your secret
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so happy it's u feel better I didn't know it made
> 
> a different what wrist u wear it on so I'm curious about that
> 
> 
> 
> @Lots love
> 
> when I wear my 60-61mm,  it is loose enough so I have no problems at all swapping out. I'm a chunky gal, but my arms, wrists, hands, fingers really aren't at all :-p
> 
> AND It's funny you asked that, how I got it on!!
> 
> ---omgosh!! I ordered a 61mm, when i measured it came up to being a 58.7mm!!!!! 61mm my butt!!!! But because I waited for it soo long AND because I really needed to try it for my health issues and pain--I decided to try to get it on. I had my hand above my head for at least 15 mins and I put an ice bag around it. Then I soaped my hand up way good and pushed it on... LMBO!!!! IT FELT LIKE MY THUMB JOINT DISLOCATED THERE FOR A MINUTE!!!!! This isn't the only 58/59mm I ve had on tho.  Last year the hubbs bought me one (on his own??!) And it kind of looked like some really rough nephrite,  like the jade that's closest to the skin of the rough rock? Anyway---I wore that for about a year until it broke off when I fell in the shower last summer LOL!!!! poor bangle :-/ it served it's purpose that time tho...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are better then me I have a bangle I love and I can't get it on every time I try I get half way after scraping half my skin off my pinkie but maybe I will next year try when my hand is healed more haven't taking any bangles on or of in awhile maybe I'll be able too tank u for telling how u did it I will give it try next time[emoji179][emoji179][emoji179]
Click to expand...


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Ixorajade said:
			
		

> Oops. ..forgot to attach pic



DANG!!! just straight ICE!!!! such pretty icy jade!!! It's like glass!!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Hello Jadies and jade sisters!!!
> Life has been hectic!!!!!
> My kids were sick for the past week and we ve bee trying to get ready for Halloween as well. I found out my youngest son, my baby who's 7 might have to get his tonsils removed. They are going to try to shrink them with steroids as a last ditch effort.
> AND a lot of my pelvic pain Is slowly subsiding!!!!???? I have been faithfully wearing my dark green hetian, it's a snug fit at 58mm--my regular bangle size is a 61mm!! So this baby is on for the long haul.
> I can see WHY all u jadies be talkin about Hetian this, hetian that, Hetians! !! They are buttery smooth!!!! The feel...I just sit there feeling my bangle like a weirdo LOL!!!!
> I HAVE TO SAY, it HAS helped a lot..... Jade as medicine??? You better believe it!!!!



Glad to hear the bangle has been helping you feel better. It's a gorgeous bangle too &#128521;
Hopefully your little guy won't have to have his tonsils removed. 
I've been sick with a bad cold too. Must be the time of year. Hopefully it won't be too cold Halloween night.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

You are better then me I have a bangle I love and I can't get it on every time I try I get half way after scraping half my skin off my pinkie but maybe I will next year try when my hand is healed more haven't taking any bangles on or of in awhile maybe I'll be able too tank u for telling how u did it I will give it try next time[emoji179][emoji179][emoji179][/QUOTE]


Lol!!!! I am use to my bangles now. It feels weird when I don't have them on.  
You sound like you have a sore wrist from taking off and putting on bangles!!!


----------



## Lots love

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> You are better then me I have a bangle I love and I can't get it on every time I try I get half way after scraping half my skin off my pinkie but maybe I will next year try when my hand is healed more haven't taking any bangles on or of in awhile maybe I'll be able too tank u for telling how u did it I will give it try next time[emoji179][emoji179][emoji179]







Lol!!!! I am use to my bangles now. It feels weird when I don't have them on.  

You sound like you have a sore wrist from taking off and putting on bangles!!![/QUOTE]


Me too I alway have one on yea I like to change them depends on how I feel but since I have my blue on I no longer have the urge to take her off she is my forever bangle I will add on my other hand for my other bangle I like wear I love all my bangles so have to once in while wear them
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
this one is my second smallest one right now I can't get it on[emoji30]but I know I. Can
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
love these two together but I'm waiting for my last bangle to come in to decide what I'm going to do 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
cant wait for it to be in soon in couple weeks [it will be here emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Lots love

ATTACH]3172445[/ATTACH]my bowl of jadeite bangles [emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## BabyDarling

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Hello Jadies and jade sisters!!!
> Life has been hectic!!!!!
> My kids were sick for the past week and we ve bee trying to get ready for Halloween as well. I found out my youngest son, my baby who's 7 might have to get his tonsils removed. They are going to try to shrink them with steroids as a last ditch effort.
> AND a lot of my pelvic pain Is slowly subsiding!!!!???? I have been faithfully wearing my dark green hetian, it's a snug fit at 58mm--my regular bangle size is a 61mm!! So this baby is on for the long haul.
> I can see WHY all u jadies be talkin about Hetian this, hetian that, Hetians! !! They are buttery smooth!!!! The feel...I just sit there feeling my bangle like a weirdo LOL!!!!
> I HAVE TO SAY, it HAS helped a lot..... Jade as medicine??? You better believe it!!!!


Welcome back! Glad to hear it's helping! YAY! 



Storm Spirit said:


> As Junkenpo has said, there are many factors that affect the price of jade. For bangles, colour & translucency have the biggest impact on price. In general the higher the translucency, the more expensive the bangle will be, and intense coloured bangles usually fetch higher prices than those with soft colours. Stone lines don't affect price as much as cracks.
> 
> As long as the seller has a good returns policy, is willing to answer questions and provide detailed photos from multiple angles, buying online is absolutely fine. Problem with jade is that it's near impossible to photograph accurately, so the real thing almost always looks slightly different to what you may have expected, but if you can accept this, you'll find much better deals online than in store


Thank you dear for your feedback!  I'm gonna try my luck online now. hehe 



ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> @babydarling---
> There is a nice looking smoky gray bangle on ebay right now....it's less then $100 I think.
> Then there's this one for $39
> I ve got some nice opaques from this seller for inexpensive prices. Once in awhile this seller auctions off super nice looking translucents starting at $1 and let's it go from there. I almost won a nice one for $2.75 bit a sniper got me last second (literally! ) I ve also seen their dollar auctions go as high as $1000 for beautiful purple-y lavenders that were oh so Beautiful!!!!


Eep!! Can you PM me the seller name?  I've been going through the list on the "reputable jade sellers" thread and working my way from there.



ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> That's a hard one....I think so much is in play with this.  I was buying out a seller who didn't really have an idea how much jade was worth!! LOL!!!! I bought soo many nice bangles for $10, $15, $20 bucks and then I resold lots of them from so much more. Lol, they caught on and now I see those same bangles I was buying for pennies on the dollar priced at $250 on up!! It depends for sure. BUT I think regular opaques that HAVE some ok color(s, seem To Be GOING FOR $39 TO $120 right now.... THE TranslucenT ones seem to be starting at $250 on up....and all those starting prices are the ones that are just so-so but still can be beautiful


hahahaha they've caught on!  I'm perfectly fine with opaque for now, translucent ones are in my future goals. Thanks so much for the feedback!


----------



## BabyDarling

fanofjadeite said:


> left arm today


Love your stack!  



Lots love said:


> Today pictures of beautiful jadeite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171740
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love this one the most
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171741
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second favorite one look at how beautiful Jade is can't get enough of jadeite [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]





Lots love said:


> View attachment 3171749
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getting close to that time lol [emoji317][emoji317]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171751
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji316]&#55357;&#56696;[emoji316]





Lots love said:


> Lol!!!! I am use to my bangles now. It feels weird when I don't have them on.
> 
> Me too I alway have one on yea I like to change them depends on how I feel but since I have my blue on I no longer have the urge to take her off she is my forever bangle I will add on my other hand for my other bangle I like wear I love all my bangles so have to once in while wear them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172437
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one is my second smallest one right now I can't get it on[emoji30]but I know I. Can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love these two together but I'm waiting for my last bangle to come in to decide what I'm going to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172444
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait for it to be in soon in couple weeks [it will be here emoji7][emoji7]





Lots love said:


> ATTACH]3172445[/ATTACH]my bowl of jadeite bangles [emoji179][emoji179]



Oh Lots love, if I had your collection I'd be wanting to wear all of them every day. haha.


----------



## Lots love

BabyDarling said:


> Love your stack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too I alway have one on yea I like to change them depends on how I feel but since I have my blue on I no longer have the urge to take her off she is my forever bangle I will add on my other hand for my other bangle I like wear I love all my bangles so have to once in while wear them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172437
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one is my second smallest one right now I can't get it on[emoji30]but I know I. Can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love these two together but I'm waiting for my last bangle to come in to decide what I'm going to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172444
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait for it to be in soon in couple weeks [it will be here emoji7][emoji7]









Oh Lots love, if I had your collection I'd be wanting to wear all of them every day. haha.[/QUOTE]


Thank you so much I know I don't have enough arms so I have to rotate them 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
this one isn't in the picture had to send second picture of my babies I love them all so much 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
[emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## Lots love

Lots love said:


> Oh Lots love, if I had your collection I'd be wanting to wear all of them every day. haha.




Thank you so much I know I don't have enough arms so I have to rotate them 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3172450

	

		
			
		

		
	
this one isn't in the picture had to send second picture of my babies I love them all so much 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3172451

	

		
			
		

		
	
[emoji179][emoji179][/QUOTE]


Thank you for letting me share my collection


----------



## BabyDarling

Lots love said:


> Thank you so much I know I don't have enough arms so I have to rotate them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one isn't in the picture had to send second picture of my babies I love them all so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji179][emoji179]





Lots love said:


> Thank you for letting me share my collection



I'm so glad we have this little jade lover's community here where we can share and admire one another's beautiful jade pieces.


----------



## Junkenpo

Lots love said:


> Thank you so much I know I don't have enough arms so I have to rotate them



What a great collections!  Your wide D shape is my favorite. 



ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Hello Jadies and jade sisters!!!
> 
> I can see WHY all u jadies be talkin about Hetian this, hetian that, Hetians! !! They are buttery smooth!!!! The feel...I just sit there feeling my bangle like a weirdo LOL!!!!
> I HAVE TO SAY, it HAS helped a lot..... Jade as medicine??? You better believe it!!!!



I guess it must be the season for illness, my DS has the worst chest cold/cough, at least the fever is gone now.  I hope you and your baby heal up, too. 

Your hetian is lovely.  I am in love with nephrite, too. 



BabyDarling said:


> Maybe a better question to ask is, if you don't mind sharing, what's a price range you feel comfortable paying for a grade A bangle when purchasing online?



For Grade A bangles, I have paid as little as US$11 ($3 bangle plus $8 shipping) and high as low four figures. 

$11






Low four figures


----------



## Lots love

BabyDarling said:


> I'm so glad we have this little jade lover's community here where we can share and admire one another's beautiful jade pieces.




Me too plus we can learn from one another too once u start buying Jade u can't stop buying they are one of a kind which makes them so special that's what I love about Jade they are never two of any Jade pieces alike in the world [emoji179][emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## Lots love

Junkenpo said:


> What a great collections!  Your wide D shape is my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it must be the season for illness, my DS has the worst chest cold/cough, at least the fever is gone now.  I hope you and your baby heal up, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Your hetian is lovely.  I am in love with nephrite, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Grade A bangles, I have paid as little as US$11 ($3 bangle plus $8 shipping) and high as low four figures.
> 
> 
> 
> $11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low four figures




Mine too so comfy to wear 24/7 [emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## Junkenpo

And!


Here's my latest addition... pre-loved nephrite beads! 








 Here are some pictures with my other bead bracelets and my yukon snow nephrite bangle.


----------



## Lots love

Junkenpo said:


> And!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my latest addition... pre-loved nephrite beads!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some pictures with my other bead bracelets and my yukon snow nephrite bangle.




Very nice piece love the colors [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## Redkoi01

What is the difference between wearing it on the right or left wrist?


----------



## BabyDarling

Junkenpo said:


> For Grade A bangles, I have paid as little as US$11 ($3 bangle plus $8 shipping) and high as low four figures.
> 
> 
> 
> $11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low four figures




Wow! A grade A bangle for $11 is such a steal! And it looks gorgeous! 

I can see why the four figures bangle is that price.. beautiful translucency and colour. 

Thank you so much for sharing this!


----------



## Redkoi01

Junkenpo said:


> What a great collections!  Your wide D shape is my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it must be the season for illness, my DS has the worst chest cold/cough, at least the fever is gone now.  I hope you and your baby heal up, too.
> 
> Your hetian is lovely.  I am in love with nephrite, too.
> 
> 
> 
> For Grade A bangles, I have paid as little as US$11 ($3 bangle plus $8 shipping) and high as low four figures.
> 
> $11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low four figures


Your low four figures is beautiful!!!


----------



## fanofjadeite

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> OH my! I love that black one!  It's very pretty!  I like your carved bangle as well!!!!! I want a wide one like that someday soon!!! They're so pretty!!!


thank you for the compliments on my bangles, ms_loka  yes, i am very happy to finally get a black jadeite bangle, and its certified grade A too. i've been wanting one for the longest time but all those i saw, were all too big, and i prefer snug bangles. so u can imagine how thrilled i was when i found this one.  and my wide carved is my absolute favorite. i actually will miss her if i am not wearing her. hahahahaha...


----------



## fanofjadeite

BabyDarling said:


> Love your stack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Lots love, if I had your collection I'd be wanting to wear all of them every day. haha.


thank you, babydarling


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> ATTACH]3172445[/ATTACH]my bowl of jadeite bangles [emoji179][emoji179]



Great collection Lotslove. I love your black bangle with the diamond cuts best. Soon you will have your new bangle to add to the collection


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> And!
> 
> 
> Here's my latest addition... pre-loved nephrite beads!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some pictures with my other bead bracelets and my yukon snow nephrite bangle.



JKP I love how the beads are spaced out in your nee bead bracelet. It makes it dressier. I posted a pic of my heads a few pages back and it is somewhat the same colour as this so maybe they are nephrite. 
Your Yukon snow looks good as always too &#128521;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> What is the difference between wearing it on the right or left wrist?


t

Traditional Jade bangles are worn on the left because it is closest to your heart and since Jade protects you that is the wrist you should wear it on. I definitely do see a majority of women wear it on the left. However a lot of us here wear it on both wrists. Interestingly I do know of one person who wears only one bangle and it is in the right. Eva Chen - she is an executive at Instagram. If you google her you will see she has a beautiful princess bangle on her right arm which apparently she can not remove. 
Anyone here wear only a bangle on the right ?


----------



## nexiv

Omg such eye candy!!! [emoji7]


----------



## dster1

I'm trying to find my forever bangle but I'm torn on colors. What does the hive think of the two bangles below? Both are around $500usd. I wish I could see them in person before ordering online to get a feel for what speaks to me but the stores near me are like what a previous poster mentioned, either really low quality jade being passed off as grade a or big chains with hefty price tags. This will be my first bangle and I intend to wear it for a really long time.


----------



## nexiv

Oh gosh, the second for me hands down. But that's because I feel the ones with small amounts of colour or splotching have more character and more versatility. So they definitely work for me as 24/7 bangles. 
The bangle in the first image is beautiful but too fussy to me. I feel it's a loud statement piece and would "wear me" to have it on all the time. But you might dig that so that's your perfect every day bangle! It's always such a personal choice.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

dster1 said:


> I'm trying to find my forever bangle but I'm torn on colors. What does the hive think of the two bangles below? Both are around $500usd. I wish I could see them in person before ordering online to get a feel for what speaks to me but the stores near me are like what a previous poster mentioned, either really low quality jade being passed off as grade a or big chains with hefty price tags. This will be my first bangle and I intend to wear it for a really long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172643
> View attachment 3172644
> View attachment 3172645
> View attachment 3172646



Dster I recognize the first bangle from Ultimate Jadeite's website right? 
I like both but for a 24/7 bangle I would choose the second one. The first one has so much personality and would be great if you wanted to get a second bangle but you mentioned this maybe your forever 24/7 and so I would pick the lavender with the spot. It is very soothing and will go with everything.
Which one calls out to you more?


----------



## dster1

Yes the first one is from ultimate jadeite and the second is from JYBeautyAT. Has anyone worked with this seller? I really love the lavender shade ever side I first saw one but for some reason I was also envisioning something green for my first piece. Is that silly? Between the lavender and the one below, which would you pick?


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> Great collection Lotslove. I love your black bangle with the diamond cuts best. Soon you will have your new bangle to add to the collection




Yes I will by the end of the month in so excited [emoji126][emoji126] because of the carving u have to be very careful putting it on so I'm going to take blue off then I'll put my bamboo one one and leave that one one forever then I'll have to decided on who to stack with it hard decision to make 

Black diamond is call black chic it's very rare to find one other person I know has one hers is nicer yes it goes with everything black jadeite is the best [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Lots love

dster1 said:


> Yes the first one is from ultimate jadeite and the second is from JYBeautyAT. Has anyone worked with this seller? I really love the lavender shade ever side I first saw one but for some reason I was also envisioning something green for my first piece. Is that silly? Between the lavender and the one below, which would you pick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172675
> View attachment 3172676




Love your new bangles nice [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## Lots love

dster1 said:


> I'm trying to find my forever bangle but I'm torn on colors. What does the hive think of the two bangles below? Both are around $500usd. I wish I could see them in person before ordering online to get a feel for what speaks to me but the stores near me are like what a previous poster mentioned, either really low quality jade being passed off as grade a or big chains with hefty price tags. This will be my first bangle and I intend to wear it for a really long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172643
> View attachment 3172644
> View attachment 3172645
> View attachment 3172646




Hard decision they all look nice I would go with the one which crys to u the most


----------



## Lots love

lots love said:


> hard decision they all look nice i would go with the one which crys to u the most


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

dster1 said:


> Yes the first one is from ultimate jadeite and the second is from JYBeautyAT. Has anyone worked with this seller? I really love the lavender shade ever side I first saw one but for some reason I was also envisioning something green for my first piece. Is that silly? Between the lavender and the one below, which would you pick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172675
> View attachment 3172676



Between the lavender and this one I would choose this one. It's very translucent and dreamy. The green is so soft with pretty swirls of more vivid green. Definitely this one. And all the more so since you envision your first bangle to be green


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3172683




Wow gorgeous!....yours Lots Love or one you are considering or just eye candy


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> Wow gorgeous!....yours Lots Love or one you are considering or just eye candy




I was eyeing not my size [emoji80]but I still love it [emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## Lots love

bmy midnight loving her so gorgeous looking [emoji292][emoji292]


----------



## nexiv

dster1 said:


> Yes the first one is from ultimate jadeite and the second is from JYBeautyAT. Has anyone worked with this seller? I really love the lavender shade ever side I first saw one but for some reason I was also envisioning something green for my first piece. Is that silly? Between the lavender and the one below, which would you pick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172675
> View attachment 3172676



Still the lavender for me because of the size and shape. I personally just prefer it better.


----------



## nexiv

Oh my gosh, I was inspired by you to go check out Ultimate Jadeite's Etsy shop and I am in love with their dark bicolour bangles!! What character! I think I've been subconsciously looking for some sort of black bangle, ever since I lost a cheapo plastic thing I just used to love wearing. But I want something more meaningful and don't feel an affinity with anything like onyx.... I did look for black jade the other night but it was all way too expensive as a black bangle is like fifth on my priorities list lol. But these, I just love these!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

nexiv said:


> Oh my gosh, I was inspired by you to go check out Ultimate Jadeite's Etsy shop and I am in love with their dark bicolour bangles!! What character! I think I've been subconsciously looking for some sort of black bangle, ever since I lost a cheapo plastic thing I just used to love wearing. But I want something more meaningful and don't feel an affinity with anything like onyx.... I did look for black jade the other night but it was all way too expensive as a black bangle is like fifth on my priorities list lol. But these, I just love these!



Do you wear between 55-59 because I think that's the size thy have them in. Do you have your eye on one of them? All are pretty but I like the ones with more black / darker. It's a very good price too


----------



## nexiv

Yes, they're very affordable. I've been staring at the eight or nine very similar ones and think I've chosen a favourite from them. They're the perfect size for me, I doubt I could get anything smaller than a 59 on. Fatty is either 60 or 61 so this would sit comfortably behind it.

Update: This marvelous piece is on its way to me now  I think I chose the best of the bunch (in my opinion lol). There is another which has a lovely saturated black part, but on the reverse there's too much of a line between the black and grey/white area for me. So this one is mine.

Toying with the name Inky...


----------



## Lots love

nexiv said:


> Yes, they're very affordable. I've been staring at the eight or nine very similar ones and think I've chosen a favourite from them. They're the perfect size for me, I doubt I could get anything smaller than a 59 on. Fatty is either 60 or 61 so this would sit comfortably behind it.
> 
> Update: This marvelous piece is on its way to me now  I think I chose the best of the bunch (in my opinion lol). There is another which has a lovely saturated black part, but on the reverse there's too much of a line between the black and grey/white area for me. So this one is mine.
> 
> Toying with the name Inky...




I really love that one nice piece of jadeite your lucky girl enjoy can't wait to see pictures [emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

nexiv said:


> Yes, they're very affordable. I've been staring at the eight or nine very similar ones and think I've chosen a favourite from them. They're the perfect size for me, I doubt I could get anything smaller than a 59 on. Fatty is either 60 or 61 so this would sit comfortably behind it.
> 
> Update: This marvelous piece is on its way to me now  I think I chose the best of the bunch (in my opinion lol). There is another which has a lovely saturated black part, but on the reverse there's too much of a line between the black and grey/white area for me. So this one is mine.
> 
> Toying with the name Inky...



Inky sounds like a current name for such a lovely bangle&#128522;

I was looking at the d shape black jadeite. They are pretty too!

Mod shots please when she arrives - how exciting!!


----------



## Jade4Me

Congrats nexiv! I wish they had my size in these tres affordable princesses!

RedKoi, your bangles are beautiful and your new ring is a stunning heirloom piece! Your confetti bangle looks untreated A grade in your photos. I'm so glad my inexpert comment about color polish was incorrect!

This is a cute story I'm reposting.

https://astoryofus.wordpress.com/2011/07/26/ode-to-my-jade-bangle/


----------



## Jade4Me

Ms Blue, so glad you're feeling better and your new dark Hetian looks great on you! I love my jadeite bangles, but just adore wearing and rubbing my nephrite ones!  

dster1, all 3 are lovely and as the other jadies have said it's such a personal taste. Which one calls to you the most? I like the 1st one where it's so patterned that it's almost a neutral to me to go with everything.


----------



## Jade4Me

Love your green nephrite bead bracelet Junkenpo!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Congrats nexiv! I wish they had my size in these tres affordable princesses!
> 
> RedKoi, your bangles are beautiful and your new ring is a stunning heirloom piece! Your confetti bangle looks untreated A grade in your photos. I'm so glad my inexpert comment about color polish was incorrect!
> 
> This is a cute story I'm reposting.
> 
> https://astoryofus.wordpress.com/2011/07/26/ode-to-my-jade-bangle/




What a beautiful tribute to her Jade bangle. So nice to see non Asians appreciate Jade as well. 
I wonder if she ever find a way to put her bangle back together or perhaps get a new one.......


----------



## dster1

Can't wait to see photos! I'm still deciding ob one! [emoji31]


----------



## Redkoi01

dster1 said:


> I'm trying to find my forever bangle but I'm torn on colors. What does the hive think of the two bangles below? Both are around $500usd. I wish I could see them in person before ordering online to get a feel for what speaks to me but the stores near me are like what a previous poster mentioned, either really low quality jade being passed off as grade a or big chains with hefty price tags. This will be my first bangle and I intend to wear it for a really long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172643
> View attachment 3172644
> View attachment 3172645
> View attachment 3172646



I love the first one!!!! For me it has more personality and wow factor. That one is out of the ordinary  &#128522;


----------



## Redkoi01

Love your creativity with choosing names for your bangles!!! This is my everyday bangle and still has no name! Any ideas?? 
My other one is called confetti! &#128525;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

dster1 said:


> Can't wait to see photos! I'm still deciding ob one! [emoji31]



Well you envisioned your first bangle to be green so I would choose the third one. Besides its beautiful. Wait a couple of days to see which one you think of most &#128522;


----------



## Molly0

Redkoi01 said:


> Love your creativity with choosing names for your bangles!!! This is my everyday bangle and still has no name! Any ideas??
> My other one is called confetti! &#128525;



Lovely bangle.  Reminds me of moving water.  What about "Niagra" for "thundering waters"?


----------



## dster1

I'm unsure about sizing. The widest part of my palm is 70mm. Does that mean my bangle size range is 52-55? Would a 58mm be a tad loose?


----------



## nexiv

Molly0 said:


> Lovely bangle.  Reminds me of moving water.  What about "Niagra" for "thundering waters"?



It does look like churning, turquoise waters doesn't it. How about Havasu after Havasu falls?


I decided on just "Ink" for mine. Afterall, part of the reason why I wanted to wear a black bangle on my left arm was so it went with my black tattoo, so sort of fitting in that way along with looking like freshly squirted squid ink! (lol).


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3170011
> 
> 
> One more picture. What type of stone does it look like?


Hard to tell from your pics. Does it shimmer? Could be aventurine if yes. Could be nephrite, but need to see more close ups.


----------



## Jade4Me

fanofjadeite said:


>


Love your black jade bangle!Always glad to see your carved beauty, too!


----------



## Jade4Me

Redkoi01 said:


> Love your creativity with choosing names for your bangles!!! This is my everyday bangle and still has no name! Any ideas??
> My other one is called confetti! &#128525;


Its rich greens brought up Sumatra in my mind for its rainforest!


----------



## BabyDarling

nexiv said:


> Oh my gosh, I was inspired by you to go check out Ultimate Jadeite's Etsy shop and I am in love with their dark bicolour bangles!! What character! I think I've been subconsciously looking for some sort of black bangle, ever since I lost a cheapo plastic thing I just used to love wearing. But I want something more meaningful and don't feel an affinity with anything like onyx.... I did look for black jade the other night but it was all way too expensive as a black bangle is like fifth on my priorities list lol. But these, I just love these!




After reading your comment I went and checked it out too, the new pieces are all very affordable princesses! Just too bad couldn't find any in my size. Beautiful dark bicolor bangles!


----------



## BabyDarling

dster1 said:


> Yes the first one is from ultimate jadeite and the second is from JYBeautyAT. Has anyone worked with this seller? I really love the lavender shade ever side I first saw one but for some reason I was also envisioning something green for my first piece. Is that silly? Between the lavender and the one below, which would you pick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172675
> View attachment 3172676




I was gonna say go for the lavender one but this green one is nice as well!  Maybe ask the seller for more pics of both in different lightings? The first one is gorgeous too but as some have mentioned, it's a statement piece that feels like it's more for special occasions. I'd go with a soft colour one for every day wear


----------



## Redkoi01

I have a name! Mint!!
When I see it I only think of white chocolate with mint chips!! &#129303;


----------



## Redkoi01

Mint!


----------



## BabyDarling

nexiv said:


> Yes, they're very affordable. I've been staring at the eight or nine very similar ones and think I've chosen a favourite from them. They're the perfect size for me, I doubt I could get anything smaller than a 59 on. Fatty is either 60 or 61 so this would sit comfortably behind it.
> 
> Update: This marvelous piece is on its way to me now  I think I chose the best of the bunch (in my opinion lol). There is another which has a lovely saturated black part, but on the reverse there's too much of a line between the black and grey/white area for me. So this one is mine.
> 
> Toying with the name Inky...




Can't believe I missed this post of yours. Sometimes the mobile app is so wonky it hides some posts.  Congrats! Indeed it looks like the ink swirls you see when you drop ink into a glass of water!


----------



## BabyDarling

Redkoi01 said:


> Mint!


Nice name! Love the vivid greens in your bangle.


----------



## BabyDarling

I found a seller on ebay that seems to have bangles ranging from cheap to "holy-moly" prices. Seller seems to disclose flaws (cracks/pits/rough surface etc) so kinda feels trustworthy? I don't really know. So since it's my first time purchasing online and with this seller (didn't see anyone review the seller in the "Reputable jade seller's list" thread) I bought a cheap bangle ($22) just to test waters. 

This is the one I got:










Seller noted the flaw as "cracked lines on surface" which I believe is tht brown/yellow line you see in the second pic.

Fingers crossed. Seller has some mid-range priced lavender/green bangles so if this one turns out ok I might spring for one.  Will also add my review to the other thread once I get it.

UPDATE: I just noticed the paypal ID is the same as one that was mentioned in the reputable jade seller list thread. Seems the seller might have changed their ebay username? or started a new store on ebay? The paypal ID is kjya2011111 which I'm guessing is the same as the one mentioned in that thread (kjya2011) but the ebay store name is "only-jade". Will update more once I get it, since Jade4Me mentioned someone bought from kjya2011 previously and it was powder polished.


----------



## Junkenpo

Do be sure to do a review when you get it!  It looks nice for the price... if you have a loupe, you can usually tell color polish because it looks like specks of color and tends to settle into the fault lines in the jade.  

Sometimes it is hit or miss with the sellers.  My $11 jade was a great surprise, much better quality than I was expecting, so I bought a pendant and that was great, too.... but the next bangle I ordered from that seller broke the first time I tried it on.  Seller refunded right away, so I would still recommend.  I'm 2 for 3 with that seller's jade lasting. Haven't seen anything else yet that calls.


----------



## Lots love

I'm so happy got my black diamond on now 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
very soar hand [emoji80]but goal accomplished [emoji179][emoji179]&#129303;


----------



## BabyDarling

Junkenpo said:


> Do be sure to do a review when you get it!  It looks nice for the price... if you have a loupe, you can usually tell color polish because it looks like specks of color and tends to settle into the fault lines in the jade.
> 
> Sometimes it is hit or miss with the sellers.  My $11 jade was a great surprise, much better quality than I was expecting, so I bought a pendant and that was great, too.... but the next bangle I ordered from that seller broke the first time I tried it on.  Seller refunded right away, so I would still recommend.  I'm 2 for 3 with that seller's jade lasting. Haven't seen anything else yet that calls.



Thanks for the tip!  I have a loupe for diamonds so will check it once it arrives.

Thanks for sharing about the seller you bought from, your reviews on the other thread are very helpful  

I also won some bids on some small pendants from gojade & preciousjadiete. Will share once I get these. 

Now the torturous "waiting for my parcel" game begins haha



Lots love said:


> I'm so happy got my black diamond on now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3173662
> View attachment 3173663
> View attachment 3173664
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very soar hand [emoji80]but goal accomplished [emoji179][emoji179]&#129303;



Yay! Oh dear I can see how sore your hand is! Black diamond is so very exquisite. Be sure to pamper your hand with some soothing creams.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

BabyDarling said:


> I found a seller on ebay that seems to have bangles ranging from cheap to "holy-moly" prices. Seller seems to disclose flaws (cracks/pits/rough surface etc) so kinda feels trustworthy? I don't really know. So since it's my first time purchasing online and with this seller (didn't see anyone review the seller in the "Reputable jade seller's list" thread) I bought a cheap bangle ($22) just to test waters.
> 
> Seller noted the flaw as "cracked lines on surface" which I believe is tht brown/yellow line you see in the second pic.
> 
> Fingers crossed. Seller has some mid-range priced lavender/green bangles so if this one turns out ok I might spring for one.  Will also add my review to the other thread once I get it.
> 
> UPDATE: I just noticed the paypal ID is the same as one that was mentioned in the reputable jade seller list thread. Seems the seller might have changed their ebay username? or started a new store on ebay? The paypal ID is kjya2011111 which I'm guessing is the same as the one mentioned in that thread (kjya2011) but the ebay store name is "only-jade". Will update more once I get it, since Jade4Me mentioned someone bought from kjya2011 previously and it was powder polished.



@BabyDarling---
I buy from that seller a great deal--kjya 2011 aka:only_jade --especially for gifts!. 
They always give me lower prices when I ask...and I always do lol!!! For your $22 bangle, I would have said $15 and they would have said probably $17.....
I haven't had any color polished bangles from them yet (??) and I ve bough everything from cheap-o bangles for 7 yr Olds to their more expensive ones and so far I ve always been happy. 
Someone I HAVE had color polished bangles from is bestallitemforyou 
They have some really pretty affordable bangles, but sometimes they come color polished so I have to go at it with the acetone.... I LOVED my gray bangle I got from them but it had a spot of purple (??) Color polish on the inside (??) and just a small spot on the surface of the bangle. It was almost like someone accidentally dropped it on some surface with color polish, or maybe the brush they used to apply the stuff accidentally  touched my poor gray girl.... 
Color polish....yuck!!!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Lots love said:


> I'm so happy got my black diamond on now
> very soar hand [emoji80]but goal accomplished [emoji179][emoji179]&#129303;



Ooh!! I just love this bangle!!!! Who did you get it from??! I so want a diamond cut bangle like this!!! Such a Beauty!!!! 
Your poor hand!!!! What did u do to it girl???


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Jade4Me said:


> Ms Blue, so glad you're feeling better and your new dark Hetian looks great on you! I love my jadeite bangles, but just adore wearing and rubbing my nephrite ones!
> 
> @Jade4Me!---
> Yes, slowly I am and I hope it keeps getting better then it was.
> I like this hetian a lot....lol, I want more!!! I wanted straight black,  but I am happy with this one, it looks black but in the light it's a very dark green.
> I love rubbing my nephrite lol!!! People probably think I'm a weirdo, but it feels....soothing


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

2boys_jademommy said:


> Glad to hear the bangle has been helping you feel better. It's a gorgeous bangle too &#128521;
> Hopefully your little guy won't have to have his tonsils removed.
> I've been sick with a bad cold too. Must be the time of year. Hopefully it won't be too cold Halloween night.



@Jade4me--
I am worried about my little man...I had mine out years ago and geez it was painful!!!!!
Your sick as well J4me??? Wow.... I think everyone is  I hope it's not too cold for Halloween.....I think it might be tho...
My bangle,  I think it has been helping.  Fanofjadeite told me to wear it on my right instead of left (I wear one on each wrist to give all thr bangles some love ) and it seems to be working out somehow?  Lol, I didn't put much faith into it, but it seems to be working ok?!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

fanofjadeite said:


> thank you for the compliments on my bangles, ms_loka  yes, i am very happy to finally get a black jadeite bangle, and its certified grade A too. i've been wanting one for the longest time but all those i saw, were all too big, and i prefer snug bangles. so u can imagine how thrilled i was when i found this one.  and my wide carved is my absolute favorite. i actually will miss her if i am not wearing her. hahahahaha...



That black carved is a beauty!!!! I love it!!!! 
I like the snug bangles too. It's weird, I started out with looser ones, now I'm buying the snug ones, I don't wear the loose bangles as much anymore and when I do, it bugs me and I worry about the jade hitting something.
 I love your black beauty bangle!! She's pretty!


----------



## BabyDarling

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> @BabyDarling---
> 
> I buy from that seller a great deal--kjya 2011 aka:only_jade --especially for gifts!.
> 
> They always give me lower prices when I ask...and I always do lol!!! For your $22 bangle, I would have said $15 and they would have said probably $17.....
> 
> I haven't had any color polished bangles from them yet (??) and I ve bough everything from cheap-o bangles for 7 yr Olds to their more expensive ones and so far I ve always been happy.
> 
> Someone I HAVE had color polished bangles from is bestallitemforyou
> 
> They have some really pretty affordable bangles, but sometimes they come color polished so I have to go at it with the acetone.... I LOVED my gray bangle I got from them but it had a spot of purple (??) Color polish on the inside (??) and just a small spot on the surface of the bangle. It was almost like someone accidentally dropped it on some surface with color polish, or maybe the brush they used to apply the stuff accidentally  touched my poor gray girl....
> 
> Color polish....yuck!!!!




Thank you for the feedback dear! [emoji173]&#65039; Next time I buy from them I'd try negotiating the price. Didn't know that was possible haha. Thank you for the tip!!!

Glad to hear you had positive experiences with this seller  

I really wish sellers wouldn't colour polish their items


----------



## nexiv

BabyDarling said:


> I found a seller on ebay that seems to have bangles ranging from cheap to "holy-moly" prices. Seller seems to disclose flaws (cracks/pits/rough surface etc) so kinda feels trustworthy? I don't really know. So since it's my first time purchasing online and with this seller (didn't see anyone review the seller in the "Reputable jade seller's list" thread) I bought a cheap bangle ($22) just to test waters.
> 
> This is the one I got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seller noted the flaw as "cracked lines on surface" which I believe is tht brown/yellow line you see in the second pic.
> 
> Fingers crossed. Seller has some mid-range priced lavender/green bangles so if this one turns out ok I might spring for one.  Will also add my review to the other thread once I get it.
> 
> UPDATE: I just noticed the paypal ID is the same as one that was mentioned in the reputable jade seller list thread. Seems the seller might have changed their ebay username? or started a new store on ebay? The paypal ID is kjya2011111 which I'm guessing is the same as the one mentioned in that thread (kjya2011) but the ebay store name is "only-jade". Will update more once I get it, since Jade4Me mentioned someone bought from kjya2011 previously and it was powder polished.




That's a beauty! Reminds me of a cloud, and then I thought Cloud Strife from Final Fantasy cos the yellow line reminded me of his hair lol. I personally love that crack of yellow. Like lightening!


----------



## nexiv

Redkoi01 said:


> Mint!




It's perfect! Congratulations.


----------



## BabyDarling

nexiv said:


> That's a beauty! Reminds me of a cloud, and then I thought Cloud Strife from Final Fantasy cos the yellow line reminded me of his hair lol. I personally love that crack of yellow. Like lightening!




hahahahaha now I can't unsee it! Good call, it's like a lightning strike amidst a storm of clouds. XD and gosh in final fantasy, Cloud's blonde hair always stood out from his dark clothes and Buster sword! maybe when it comes I should nickname it "Cloud".


----------



## Redkoi01

Where can I find the reputable Jade sellers list?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Hard to tell from your pics. Does it shimmer? Could be aventurine if yes. Could be nephrite, but need to see more close ups.



I don't think it shimmers - you mean sparkles right? No sparkles / shimmer. Could be nephrite....
If I get a have a moment today - busy since it is Halloweene I will take another pic thanks jade4me


----------



## BabyDarling

Redkoi01 said:


> Where can I find the reputable Jade sellers list?



Here you go: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/the-reputable-jade-sellers-list-884042.html


----------



## Redkoi01

I just bought this bangle and feel super excited. I had one really similar and just send it to my mom. I miss it so much! I can't wait to put this on since my mom is always wearing the other one! 
I usually buy 55, this is 52 so hope it goes in.


----------



## Lots love

BabyDarling said:


> Thanks for the tip!  I have a loupe for diamonds so will check it once it arrives.
> 
> Thanks for sharing about the seller you bought from, your reviews on the other thread are very helpful
> 
> I also won some bids on some small pendants from gojade & preciousjadiete. Will share once I get these.
> 
> Now the torturous "waiting for my parcel" game begins haha
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! Oh dear I can see how sore your hand is! Black diamond is so very exquisite. Be sure to pamper your hand with some soothing creams.







ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Ooh!! I just love this bangle!!!! Who did you get it from??! I so want a diamond cut bangle like this!!! Such a Beauty!!!!
> 
> Your poor hand!!!! What did u do to it girl???




Well thank you both for your kind words my hand is better now &#129303; as for where I got it I've had for awhile if you go on other track [emoji171]Jade stone for  heaven track  [emoji171]I think another person has one too like mine [emoji171] but mine I got from old man God rest in peace who has died now is daughter sold me his collection it's very rare to find black chic and plus diamond cutting too so I'm blessed to have it [emoji56]the old man was one of a worker who personally dug it out of the ground and the big boss he worked  for at that time said he could have a Jade Boulder In turn took his find home and made it so to know the story of it has special meaning I treasure it more[emoji179][emoji179] know the condition they work in he had this bangles for over 40  years  [emoji8]


----------



## Lots love

love this picture of my black diamond so cool looking [emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## Lots love

Okay found these pictures I love the statue had to share picture of the art work and what Jade can be made into 
	

		
			
		

		
	












	

		
			
		

		
	
 [emoji179][emoji179][emoji179][emoji179]&#129303;&#129303;&#129303;&#129303;&#129303;


----------



## Lots love

last picture I know people who love Jade like me would love this too enjoy my trick treat to everyone today [emoji317][emoji316][emoji317][emoji316][emoji317]


----------



## BabyDarling

Redkoi01 said:


> I just bought this bangle and feel super excited. I had one really similar and just send it to my mom. I miss it so much! I can't wait to put this on since my mom is always wearing the other one!
> 
> I usually buy 55, this is 52 so hope it goes in.




Nice icy bangle!!! I hope it fits you well.


----------



## BabyDarling

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3173960
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love this picture of my black diamond so cool looking [emoji179][emoji179]



Your black diamond pairs very well with gold! 



Lots love said:


> Okay found these pictures I love the statue had to share picture of the art work and what Jade can be made into
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3173963
> View attachment 3173965
> View attachment 3173969
> View attachment 3173970
> View attachment 3173971
> View attachment 3173972
> View attachment 3173973
> View attachment 3173974
> View attachment 3173975
> View attachment 3173976
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji179][emoji179][emoji179][emoji179]&#129303;&#129303;&#129303;&#129303;&#129303;







Lots love said:


> View attachment 3173978
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last picture I know people who love Jade like me would love this too enjoy my trick treat to everyone today [emoji317][emoji316][emoji317][emoji316][emoji317]




Oh my what a "treat"! It's a beautiful work of art


----------



## Lots love

BabyDarling said:


> Your black diamond pairs very well with gold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my what a "treat"! It's a beautiful work of art




Right I though so too thank you so much [emoji179][emoji179][emoji179]thanks why I love black Jade looks so good with anything makes it pop more
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 when I first got it I took this picture see what I mean [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## Lots love

[emoji316][emoji317][emoji316][emoji317]


----------



## Jade4Me

dster1 said:


> I'm unsure about sizing. The widest part of my palm is 70mm. Does that mean my bangle size range is 52-55? Would a 58mm be a tad loose?


Hum...my widest part is about 73mm, my no soap size starts at 56mm and I find 58mm a little loose. Based on that you should go smaller than 58mm for sure...


----------



## Jade4Me

Redkoi01 said:


> Mint!


Great name!


----------



## Jade4Me

Redkoi01 said:


> I just bought this bangle and feel super excited. I had one really similar and just send it to my mom. I miss it so much! I can't wait to put this on since my mom is always wearing the other one!
> I usually buy 55, this is 52 so hope it goes in.


It very pretty! I hope it fits you, too! If 55mm goes on easily without soap & water, then you can probably squeeze 52mm with it, especially if you can go smaller with princesses.


----------



## Jade4Me

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3173960
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love this picture of my black diamond so cool looking [emoji179][emoji179]


Love your faceted black jadeite bangle and such a wonderful history it has!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> I just bought this bangle and feel super excited. I had one really similar and just send it to my mom. I miss it so much! I can't wait to put this on since my mom is always wearing the other one!
> I usually buy 55, this is 52 so hope it goes in.



I love it - so fresh! I have a smilimar one

If you can get 55 on without soap then 52 mm should be ok with soap but it may be a bit painful. I have a low pain threshold though. 
I'm sure it will look great on you because it will be a snug fit. 

Very happy for you &#128522;


----------



## nexiv

BabyDarling said:


> hahahahaha now I can't unsee it! Good call, it's like a lightning strike amidst a storm of clouds. XD and gosh in final fantasy, Cloud's blonde hair always stood out from his dark clothes and Buster sword! maybe when it comes I should nickname it "Cloud".



For sure!



Lots love said:


> Okay found these pictures I love the statue had to share picture of the art work and what Jade can be made into
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3173963
> View attachment 3173965
> View attachment 3173969
> View attachment 3173970
> View attachment 3173971
> View attachment 3173972
> View attachment 3173973
> View attachment 3173974
> View attachment 3173975
> View attachment 3173976
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji179][emoji179][emoji179][emoji179]&#129303;&#129303;&#129303;&#129303;&#129303;



I just think the mixed colour carvings are incredible. The vision the carvers must have before they begin... amazing skill.



Lots love said:


> Right I though so too thank you so much [emoji179][emoji179][emoji179]thanks why I love black Jade looks so good with anything makes it pop more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when I first got it I took this picture see what I mean [emoji171][emoji171]



Oh, this makes me so excited to try out different metals with my jade! I really want to wear copper bangles either side. Must add some to the Christmas list lol!


----------



## nexiv

Are we allowed to discuss eBay sellers on here? Only there's a seller on eBay with some affordable pendants that are listed as:

_"The gemstone is natural jade, non-enhanced, non-dyed, 100% natural in color, Sold as seen."_ 

They also list lots of bangles that are really cheap and really translucent and vivid purples and greens and describe those as:

_" A beautiful piece of natural light purple and green jade bangle. Sold as seen."_ 

So they're not declaring any treatments, but they're not declaring those pieces are UN-treated. So, would you think it's safe to say their pendants are legitimately grade A? Only there's a lovely one that matches Fatty's subtle tones so nicely


----------



## Lots love

Jade4Me said:


> Love your faceted black jadeite bangle and such a wonderful history it has!




Thank you so much yes it's nice when you know the history of your bangle[emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## Junkenpo

nexiv said:


> Are we allowed to discuss eBay sellers on here? Only there's a seller on eBay with some affordable pendants that are listed as:
> 
> _"The gemstone is natural jade, non-enhanced, non-dyed, 100% natural in color, Sold as seen."_
> 
> They also list lots of bangles that are really cheap and really translucent and vivid purples and greens and describe those as:
> 
> _" A beautiful piece of natural light purple and green jade bangle. Sold as seen."_
> 
> So they're not declaring any treatments, but they're not declaring those pieces are UN-treated. So, would you think it's safe to say their pendants are legitimately grade A? Only there's a lovely one that matches Fatty's subtle tones so nicely



I think in the cases where sellers say "natural jade" without specifying treatments, it's important for the buyer to ask about treatment.  I know at least one seller who states "natural jade" to mean that the jade is untreated, but most are trying to skirt the treatment issue.  Treated jade is still "natural jade" because the stone is jade in origin, and not glass, agate, serpentine, etc.


----------



## nexiv

With the pendants they specify no enhancement or dying. So because they don't try to pass off their obviously treated bangles as not enhanced or dyed, do you think I can trust them that their pendants are what they say they are?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me and all the other Jadies here are a couple more pics of my beads. I've had them for a long time but not sure what they are. Could they be nephrite? They are from my moms aunt in Hong Kong and have sat in my jewellery box for over a decade.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Another close up pic. Any ideas what this might be? It is cool to the touch. Slightly translucent. No shimmer. It is a bit shiny but not super shiny....


----------



## Redkoi01

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3173960
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love this picture of my black diamond so cool looking [emoji179][emoji179]



Beautiful!!!


----------



## Junkenpo

nexiv said:


> With the pendants they specify no enhancement or dying. So because they don't try to pass off their obviously treated bangles as not enhanced or dyed, do you think I can trust them that their pendants are what they say they are?



Even if the listing says untreated, I ask again and specifically about polymers and bleaching and color polish. Color polish doesn't affect the jade, so it's still "untreated"... but the polish fades like makeup. 



2boys_jademommy said:


> Jade4Me and all the other Jadies here are a couple more pics of my beads. I've had them for a long time but not sure what they are. Could they be nephrite? They are from my moms aunt in Hong Kong and have sat in my jewellery box for over a decade.



pretty green!  have you tried doing a specific gravity test?  it might give an approximation.


----------



## Junkenpo

More pics of my bead bracelets


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> More pics of my bead bracelets



They look like yummy gum balls! So shiny and pretty. 

I don't have a scale so can't do the gravity test. I am not too crazy about my bead bracelet so I don't wear it. Was just curious of the stone...


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> Jade4Me and all the other Jadies here are a couple more pics of my beads. I've had them for a long time but not sure what they are. Could they be nephrite? They are from my moms aunt in Hong Kong and have sat in my jewellery box for over a decade.
> 
> View attachment 3174283




Owe love the story they must mean a lot to u they are beautiful [emoji179]thank u for sharing


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> They look like yummy gum balls! So shiny and pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a scale so can't do the gravity test. I am not too crazy about my bead bracelet so I don't wear it. Was just curious of the stone...




Yes they look so yummy [emoji76][emoji76]love the colors


----------



## dster1

Do you ladies think this is grade A? I'm torn between a thinner princess or a thicker bangle. Which do you prefer?


----------



## BabyDarling

2boys_jademommy said:


> Jade4Me and all the other Jadies here are a couple more pics of my beads. I've had them for a long time but not sure what they are. Could they be nephrite? They are from my moms aunt in Hong Kong and have sat in my jewellery box for over a decade.
> 
> View attachment 3174283







2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3174284
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another close up pic. Any ideas what this might be? It is cool to the touch. Slightly translucent. No shimmer. It is a bit shiny but not super shiny....




Wish I was more knowledgable in gemstones.. I looked up nephrite beads and it looks like your photos. Sorry I can't be of more help


----------



## BabyDarling

dster1 said:


> Do you ladies think this is grade A? I'm torn between a thinner princess or a thicker bangle. Which do you prefer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174477
> View attachment 3174478




I can't tell if it's grade A or not, will let the others chime in on this. But between the two I prefer the first one. The chubbier one. hehe. It's more personal preference really. So go for the one that attracts you the most.


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> Jade4Me and all the other Jadies here are a couple more pics of my beads. I've had them for a long time but not sure what they are. Could they be nephrite? They are from my moms aunt in Hong Kong and have sat in my jewellery box for over a decade.
> 
> View attachment 3174283




Can u send some clear pictures of your beads please


----------



## Lots love

dster1 said:


> Do you ladies think this is grade A? I'm torn between a thinner princess or a thicker bangle. Which do you prefer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174477
> View attachment 3174478




No I don't think they are my concern if they been dyed maybe grade  b that me I would ask the to test them  with flashlight then you will know what quality grade they are buyers beware when buying Jade be careful [emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## Redkoi01

dster1 said:


> Do you ladies think this is grade A? I'm torn between a thinner princess or a thicker bangle. Which do you prefer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174477
> View attachment 3174478


I really like the second one.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

dster1 said:


> Do you ladies think this is grade A? I'm torn between a thinner oprincess or a thicker bangle. Which do you prefer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174477
> View attachment 3174478



Dster both of these pics are of the princess...Which is the thicker bangle you are thinking of? Is it that d shape bangle a few pages back? If so I prefer the thicker one because it looks more translucent and I prefer the shade of green that it is. 
As a general question between thicker bangles and princesses it depends since there are so many factors. However for me if I had to choose between a perfect princess and a perfect d shape I would choose the princess &#128522;


----------



## dster1

Oh yes, I was referring to the d shaped bangle a few pages back. The seller of the princess refused to send additional photos and said that its just "sold as is." I'll take that as a red flag [emoji107]&#127995;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

dster1 said:


> Oh yes, I was referring to the d shaped bangle a few pages back. The seller of the princess refused to send additional photos and said that its just "sold as is." I'll take that as a red flag [emoji107]&#127995;



Oh wow yes red flag. It is very pretty but a response like that may suggest there is something not right. 

This princess is very pretty. I am not comfortable commenting on the grade of Jade unless it is obvious to me. Nothing stands out that it is not A grade but I am not that knowledgeable

Will this purchase be your first bangle? The addiction is strong so it may be the first but not the last lol! As an everyday bangle I do prefer a daintier princes 
Let us know what you decide!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BabyDarling said:


> Wish I was more knowledgable in gemstones.. I looked up nephrite beads and it looks like your photos. Sorry I can't be of more help



No problem Baby D I wish I was more knowledgeable too &#128521;


----------



## Lots love

dster1 said:


> Oh yes, I was referring to the d shaped bangle a few pages back. The seller of the princess refused to send additional photos and said that its just "sold as is." I'll take that as a red flag [emoji107]&#127995;




I agree with u even the other bangle I would be Weary about too that's me good luck on what you decide to do [emoji179]


----------



## BabyDarling

dster1 said:


> Oh yes, I was referring to the d shaped bangle a few pages back. The seller of the princess refused to send additional photos and said that its just "sold as is." I'll take that as a red flag [emoji107]&#127995;




Definitely no no. 

Ah so by thick you were referring to the previous D shape bangles. sorry! I think some of the ladies here find different shapes more comfortable for everyday wear. Personally I find princess shapes more comfortable but I'm currently wearing a D shape everyday. I notice for me it tends to feel a bit uncomfortable when my arms are resting on my computer table. But it could also be due to the size, I tend to wear loose bangles. 

Btw I looked back at your previous d shape bangles and noticed the one from ultimate jadeite seems to have a rougher surface (zoomed in the second pic and noticed it on the darker parts of the bangle). just thought I should mention it to you.


----------



## dster1

BabyDarling said:


> Definitely no no.
> 
> Ah so by thick you were referring to the previous D shape bangles. sorry! I think some of the ladies here find different shapes more comfortable for everyday wear. Personally I find princess shapes more comfortable but I'm currently wearing a D shape everyday. I notice for me it tends to feel a bit uncomfortable when my arms are resting on my computer table. But it could also be due to the size, I tend to wear loose bangles.
> 
> Btw I looked back at your previous d shape bangles and noticed the one from ultimate jadeite seems to have a rougher surface (zoomed in the second pic and noticed it on the darker parts of the bangle). just thought I should mention it to you.




Thank you so much for letting me know! I've narrowed it down to this bangle. Just debating if I should pull the trigger or search for a princess.


----------



## Lots love

now have double Jade on each arm not use too on my right but that's ok I will [emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## Lots love

dster1 said:


> Thank you so much for letting me know! I've narrowed it down to this bangle. Just debating if I should pull the trigger or search for a princess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174842
> View attachment 3174843




I really love this one more then the other two [emoji179][emoji179]good choice if u go with this one [emoji316]


----------



## Lots love

my midnight jadeite bangle [emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## nexiv

dster1 said:


> Thank you so much for letting me know! I've narrowed it down to this bangle. Just debating if I should pull the trigger or search for a princess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174842
> View attachment 3174843




This is absolutely beautiful. I don't think you'd be disappointed but if it's the princess shape you're after then wait. I adore my princess. She feels like part of my body more than jewellery!


----------



## Lots love

nexiv said:


> This is absolutely beautiful. I don't think you'd be disappointed but if it's the princess shape you're after then wait. I adore my princess. She feels like part of my body more than jewellery!




I find amazing how we love our Jade more then gold there's something about Jade that you just love so much [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## Ixorajade

dster1 said:


> Thank you so much for letting me know! I've narrowed it down to this bangle. Just debating if I should pull the trigger or search for a princess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174842
> View attachment 3174843



Dster...my vote is for this D shaped bangle! Some pple find a princess more comfortable and some find D shaped more suitable.  Depends in individual


----------



## Ixorajade

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3174883
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my midnight jadeite bangle [emoji179][emoji179]



Mysterious and beautiful!


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> Jade4Me and all the other Jadies here are a couple more pics of my beads. I've had them for a long time but not sure what they are. Could they be nephrite? They are from my moms aunt in Hong Kong and have sat in my jewellery box for over a decade.
> 
> View attachment 3174283


 


2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3174284
> 
> 
> Another close up pic. Any ideas what this might be? It is cool to the touch. Slightly translucent. No shimmer. It is a bit shiny but not super shiny....


I can't see the texture in your photos as they are a bit out of focus. Do they have black flecks or swirls? I looks like some may have some brown in them? My best guess is nephrite...


----------



## Jade4Me

dster1 said:


> Thank you so much for letting me know! I've narrowed it down to this bangle. Just debating if I should pull the trigger or search for a princess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174842
> View attachment 3174843


This one is gorgeous! It reminds me a little of one of mine that's in the 1st 2 pics - in the 2nd pic it's stacked with a dark nephrite. Jade bangles is a slippery slope as others have mentioned. You may not want to stop at one bangle once you get one. If you really love this one, go for it and you can shop for a princess while you enjoy this one.  


Ms. Blue, the 3rd pic is for you - I rarely stack, but yesterday evening I kept this dark nephrite stack on. You can see that the thicker bangle is more green like yours. The same thinner dark nephrite is in the 2nd & 3rd pics, but its dark green looks different due to the lighting.


----------



## Lots love

Jade4Me said:


> This one is gorgeous! It reminds me a little of one of mine that's in the 1st 2 pics - in the 2nd pic it's stacked with a dark nephrite. Jade bangles is a slippery slope as others have mentioned. You may not want to stop at one bangle once you get one. If you really love this one, go for it and you can shop for a princess while you enjoy this one.
> 
> 
> Ms. Blue, the 3rd pic is for you - I rarely stack, but yesterday evening I kept this dark nephrite stack on. You can see that the thicker bangle is more green like yours. The same thinner dark nephrite is in the 2nd & 3rd pics, but its dark green looks different due to the lighting.




Nice stack [emoji179][emoji179]like dark colors on u &#129303;


----------



## Lots love

Ixorajade said:


> Mysterious and beautiful!




Thank you so much yes very special bangle she is my midnight [emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Hello ladies! Joining today with an Allan Spehar creation (Galaxy stone BC nephrite)


----------



## Lots love

*NYC Princess* said:


> Hello ladies! Joining today with an Allan Spehar creation (Galaxy stone BC nephrite)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175235




Wow nice bangle looks amazing on u thank u for sharing [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> This one is gorgeous! It reminds me a little of one of mine that's in the 1st 2 pics - in the 2nd pic it's stacked with a dark nephrite. Jade bangles is a slippery slope as others have mentioned. You may not want to stop at one bangle once you get one. If you really love this one, go for it and you can shop for a princess while you enjoy this one.
> 
> 
> Ms. Blue, the 3rd pic is for you - I rarely stack, but yesterday evening I kept this dark nephrite stack on. You can see that the thicker bangle is more green like yours. The same thinner dark nephrite is in the 2nd & 3rd pics, but its dark green looks different due to the lighting.




So gorgeous! I love the stack in the last pic - tres cool.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

dster1 said:


> Thank you so much for letting me know! I've narrowed it down to this bangle. Just debating if I should pull the trigger or search for a princess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174842
> View attachment 3174843



The look of a d and process are different.... If you like this one then go for it because it's beautiful. If however you have your heart set on a princess and don't plan on getting another bangle in a while then wait until the process comes along. I'm with Jade4Me - I say get this one and enjoy it while shopping for a princess. A wrists desert two bangles &#128539;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> Hello ladies! Joining today with an Allan Spehar creation (Galaxy stone BC nephrite)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175235



It looks great on you NYC P - very different from the usual lavenders you wear How is your new lavender by the way have you been wearing it lots?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> I can't see the texture in your photos as they are a bit out of focus. Do they have black flecks or swirls? I looks like some may have some brown in them? My best guess is nephrite...



Yeah my phone pics aren't great. No black flecks or swirls. My guess is nephrite too. 
Speaking of nephrite I was in a jewellery store today that had some nephrite bangles. All were too big for me but they were nice. Different beiaty from jadeite. I don't think the ones she had were good quality nephrite but still nice.


----------



## Junkenpo

I think when people don't mind having a variety of bangles, then it's fine to explore the shapes, sizes, and colors for bangles. If you want to keep one or only a very few, it's better to hold out.

I've gotten to the point where I usually wear the same bangles over and over and I'm actually thinking about letting some of the least worn go.


----------



## Junkenpo

2boys_jademommy said:


> Yeah my phone pics aren't great. No black flecks or swirls. My guess is nephrite too.
> Speaking of nephrite I was in a jewellery store today that had some nephrite bangles. All were too big for me but they were nice. Different beiaty from jadeite. I don't think the ones she had were good quality nephrite but still nice.



It really is neat to see and feel the difference between jadeite and nephrite. 



*NYC Princess* said:


> Hello ladies! Joining today with an Allan Spehar creation (Galaxy stone BC nephrite)



Beautiful!  



Jade4Me said:


> This one is gorgeous! It reminds me a little of one of mine that's in the 1st 2 pics - in the 2nd pic it's stacked with a dark nephrite. Jade bangles is a slippery slope as others have mentioned. You may not want to stop at one bangle once you get one. If you really love this one, go for it and you can shop for a princess while you enjoy this one.
> 
> 
> Ms. Blue, the 3rd pic is for you - I rarely stack, but yesterday evening I kept this dark nephrite stack on. You can see that the thicker bangle is more green like yours. The same thinner dark nephrite is in the 2nd & 3rd pics, but its dark green looks different due to the lighting.



great stacks. nice contrast!



Lots love said:


> my midnight jadeite bangle



I love the colors and width of this one.


----------



## BabyDarling

dster1 said:


> Thank you so much for letting me know! I've narrowed it down to this bangle. Just debating if I should pull the trigger or search for a princess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174842
> View attachment 3174843




All the best in your search! This one is gorgeous so either way you'll be ok.


----------



## BabyDarling

Jade4Me said:


> This one is gorgeous! It reminds me a little of one of mine that's in the 1st 2 pics - in the 2nd pic it's stacked with a dark nephrite. Jade bangles is a slippery slope as others have mentioned. You may not want to stop at one bangle once you get one. If you really love this one, go for it and you can shop for a princess while you enjoy this one.
> 
> 
> Ms. Blue, the 3rd pic is for you - I rarely stack, but yesterday evening I kept this dark nephrite stack on. You can see that the thicker bangle is more green like yours. The same thinner dark nephrite is in the 2nd & 3rd pics, but its dark green looks different due to the lighting.



I love the way you stacked your bangles! Very edgy. 



*NYC Princess* said:


> Hello ladies! Joining today with an Allan Spehar creation (Galaxy stone BC nephrite)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175235




Stunning! Now you ladies are tempting me to get a dark nephrite too. haha.


----------



## BabyDarling

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3174879
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now have double Jade on each arm not use too on my right but that's ok I will [emoji179][emoji179]



hehe double love indeed! I'm not used to wearing anything on my right wrist too.  



Lots love said:


> View attachment 3174883
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my midnight jadeite bangle [emoji179][emoji179]



Gorgeous as always Lots love! I can't imagine how much more beautiful midnight would be in person. I know photos can never fully capture their beauty.


----------



## Lots love

Junkenpo said:


> It really is neat to see and feel the difference between jadeite and nephrite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great stacks. nice contrast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the colors and width of this one.




Thank you so much [emoji169][emoji172][emoji170]it one of my comfortable one I wore it the whole summer it loved the pool too [emoji23]


----------



## Lots love

I found this picture when I first got my diamond one I love it gold makes it pop but I still have my blue sky on 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
[emoji172][emoji170][emoji171]


----------



## Redkoi01

My friend brought me to a store that was closing and I was able to buy beautiful Jade at increible prices!!


----------



## Redkoi01

Lavander see through dragon with 2 monkeys.


----------



## Redkoi01

Lavender green donut


----------



## Redkoi01

And finally a completely see through princess bangle!!!


----------



## BabyDarling

Redkoi01 said:


> My friend brought me to a store that was closing and I was able to buy beautiful Jade at increible prices!!







Redkoi01 said:


> Lavander see through dragon with 2 monkeys.







Redkoi01 said:


> Lavender green donut







Redkoi01 said:


> And finally a completely see through princess bangle!!!




Congrats!!! Such an amazing haul! So very happy for you.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> And finally a completely see through princess bangle!!!



What great finds Red! Of course it's your bangle that caught my eye most  you must have had so much fun shopping. What city are you in? Any good stuff left &#128539;


----------



## Redkoi01

2boys_jademommy said:


> What great finds Red! Of course it's your bangle that caught my eye most  you must have had so much fun shopping. What city are you in? Any good stuff left &#128539;


I live in Kuala Lumpur in Malaysia and there was so much stuff left so hard to choose! 
&#128522;


----------



## Redkoi01

BabyDarling said:


> Congrats!!! Such an amazing haul! So very happy for you.



Thank you!!


----------



## Redkoi01

I am calling it snow! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> I live in Kuala Lumpur in Malaysia and there was so much stuff left so hard to choose!
> &#128522;


 
I see then yes I'm sure there are many amazing shops selling Jade 

Snow is the perfect name for your new bangle. It's very clean and icy looking and fits you nicely.


----------



## Lots love

Redkoi01 said:


> My friend brought me to a store that was closing and I was able to buy beautiful Jade at increible prices!!




Congratulations on your collection amazing pictures of them thank you for sharing [emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## Lots love

Redkoi01 said:


> I am calling it snow! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Nice name love the princess cut looks really good on your skin too [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Redkoi01

Lots love said:


> Nice name love the princess cut looks really good on your skin too [emoji170][emoji170]



Thank you! I love princess cut too those are my favorite ones! Sellers in Asia called them old style because they are not being carved liked this anymore.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> Thank you! I love princess cut too those are my favorite ones! Sellers in Asia called them old style because they are not being carved liked this anymore.



Yeah I definitely see more of the d shape bangles in stores here and being worn by the younger women but at the same time there is something feminine about the princess style. It is a quieter elegance and yes it is traditional but by no means old fashioned in my opinion.


----------



## Redkoi01

2boys_jademommy said:


> Yeah I definitely see more of the d shape bangles in stores here and being worn by the younger women but at the same time there is something feminine about the princess style. It is a quieter elegance and yes it is traditional but by no means old fashioned in my opinion.



I also feel they are more elegant and agree traditional but not old fashion. &#128522;


----------



## Lots love

Redkoi01 said:


> Thank you! I love princess cut too those are my favorite ones! Sellers in Asia called them old style because they are not being carved liked this anymore.




I know the new style is d shape more comfy but the princess cuts good for acupuncture points [emoji171][emoji171]everyone has their own likes [emoji172]


----------



## Lots love

BabyDarling said:


> hehe double love indeed! I'm not used to wearing anything on my right wrist too.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous as always Lots love! I can't imagine how much more beautiful midnight would be in person. I know photos can never fully capture their beauty.




Thank you baby darlings yea midnight is gorgeous you are right on that pictures never do them justice [emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## Jade4Me

I'm so excited Jadies! I popped onto UJ's and found an affordable grey black princess in my size! Will post a seller's pic later.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> I'm so excited Jadies! I popped onto UJ's and found an affordable grey black princess in my size! Will post a seller's pic later.



Hi Jade4Me I think I've seen the grey black princess you are talking about - there are a few of them. They also have grey black bangles in d shape as well...
So happy and excited for you


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> It looks great on you NYC P - very different from the usual lavenders you wear How is your new lavender by the way have you been wearing it lots?



Thanks! Yes I have been wearing since I got it until I switched to the Galaxy. Like you said, I usually wear blues and lavenders (and whites actually like this one I call Snowflake). I am thinking to sell off my first Jojo lavender blue...it is not super high quality, has some stone lines and mostly opaque but has one nice translucent purple spot...got it for around $300, but I never wear it anymore. Wonder if there is interest on eBay for preloved jade?


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Lots love said:


> Wow nice bangle looks amazing on u thank u for sharing [emoji170][emoji170]



Thanks Lots love! I was inspired by your midnight....going for the dark and mysterious!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> Thanks! Yes I have been wearing since I got it until I switched to the Galaxy. Like you said, I usually wear blues and lavenders (and whites actually like this one I call Snowflake). I am thinking to sell off my first Jojo lavender blue...it is not super high quality, has some stone lines and mostly opaque but has one nice translucent purple spot...got it for around $300, but I never wear it anymore. Wonder if there is interest on eBay for preloved jade?
> 
> View attachment 3176000



Snowflake is so pretty and unique with the diamond cuts. 
The other one is Galaxy right? I love the soft colours. There are greens, white and lavender in there. 
I have seen sellers sell preloved jade so maybe it is worth a try....


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> Snowflake is so pretty and unique with the diamond cuts.
> The other one is Galaxy right? I love the soft colours. There are greens, white and lavender in there.
> I have seen sellers sell preloved jade so maybe it is worth a try....



Galaxy is the green BC from Allan. I call this one in the photo Morning Dew.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> Galaxy is the green BC from Allan. I call this one in the photo Morning Dew.



Oh right Galaxy is the Yukon Snow and Morning Dew is your new bangle You have too many pretty bangles to keep track of


----------



## Lots love

We are twins on diamond cut bangles yours is white and mine is black I love are diamond cut the other bangles together look amazing [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Lots love

*NYC Princess* said:


> Thanks Lots love! I was inspired by your midnight....going for the dark and mysterious!!




Thank you that's what I'm going to do too 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 then I balance with 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 blue sky on the other side [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> Oh right Galaxy is the Yukon Snow and Morning Dew is your new bangle You have too many pretty bangles to keep track of



Ha I think you are right about having too many bangles, most of which I don't wear as I don't switch much! Galaxy is what Allan calls this type of BC nephrite. Morning Dew is the "older" jojo that I might sell, and Dream is my newest from my friend. The names can get confusing.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Lots love said:


> We are twins on diamond cut bangles yours is white and mine is black I love are diamond cut the other bangles together look amazing [emoji170][emoji170]



Yes I remember you have a faceted black one! Someone else does too I think. SilverMom's jeweler Alice used to sell a faceted lavender she said, but they ran out and their faceter no longer does this work. That would be something!!


----------



## Jade4Me

Thanks everyone for the nice comments on my stacks!
Redkoi01, fantastic jade loot you made out with and love your new translucent white bangle, Snow!
Beautiful bangles, NYC Princess - Snowflake is so elegant!
Here's my forthcoming affordable black grey bangle - I was hoping for something darker with more contrasts like nexiv's Ink, but they said this is the darkest black one in my size so I decided to go for it.


----------



## Redkoi01

Jade4Me said:


> Thanks everyone for the nice comments on my stacks!
> Redkoi01, fantastic jade loot you made out with and love your new translucent white bangle, Snow!
> Beautiful bangles, NYC Princess - Snowflake is so elegant!
> Here's my forthcoming affordable black grey bangle - I was hoping for something darker with more contrasts like nexiv's Ink, but they said this is the darkest black one in my size so I decided to go for it.



Love it!! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## nexiv

Jade4Me said:


> Thanks everyone for the nice comments on my stacks!
> Redkoi01, fantastic jade loot you made out with and love your new translucent white bangle, Snow!
> Beautiful bangles, NYC Princess - Snowflake is so elegant!
> Here's my forthcoming affordable black grey bangle - I was hoping for something darker with more contrasts like nexiv's Ink, but they said this is the darkest black one in my size so I decided to go for it.



Oh my gosh there has been some sexy jade the past few pages...I wish the purse forum had a multiquote function I need to go back and comment on loads!!!

I am SUPER pumped to see modelling shots of this one though. A true sister to my own! How hard/easy did you find choosing one? I had 8 tabs open on my PC at once comparing all the pics lol. Any names spring to mind?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Thanks everyone for the nice comments on my stacks!
> Redkoi01, fantastic jade loot you made out with and love your new translucent white bangle, Snow!
> Beautiful bangles, NYC Princess - Snowflake is so elegant!
> Here's my forthcoming affordable black grey bangle - I was hoping for something darker with more contrasts like nexiv's Ink, but they said this is the darkest black one in my size so I decided to go for it.



It will look great with your black nephrite bangle or on its own. I love the black and different shades of grey. Post pics when you get it!


----------



## Lots love

*NYC Princess* said:


> Yes I remember you have a faceted black one! Someone else does too I think. SilverMom's jeweler Alice used to sell a faceted lavender she said, but they ran out and their faceter no longer does this work. That would be something!!




Yea you are right only three of us have facet bangle they are very rare to find I love yours it's so sweet looking &#129303;&#129303;


----------



## Lots love

*NYC Princess* said:


> Thanks! Yes I have been wearing since I got it until I switched to the Galaxy. Like you said, I usually wear blues and lavenders (and whites actually like this one I call Snowflake). I am thinking to sell off my first Jojo lavender blue...it is not super high quality, has some stone lines and mostly opaque but has one nice translucent purple spot...got it for around $300, but I never wear it anymore. Wonder if there is interest on eBay for preloved jade?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176000




What size are u if u don't mind me asking


----------



## Jade4Me

nexiv said:


> Oh my gosh there has been some sexy jade the past few pages...I wish the purse forum had a multiquote function I need to go back and comment on loads!!!
> 
> I am SUPER pumped to see modelling shots of this one though. A true sister to my own! How hard/easy did you find choosing one? I had 8 tabs open on my PC at once comparing all the pics lol. Any names spring to mind?


In my size (53.5-55mm princesses & 55-57.5mm D-shapes) there was only a couple that called to me so it only took minutes to decide! I popped into their online Etsy shop this morning and saw this one newly listed, sent them a message asking if there were others in my size and they responded RIGHT AWAY! They said there are a few more, but not as black as this one. Next thing I knew I was clicking away to buy it! They must have been up late! The name Black Mist comes to mind, but when I receive it I'll see if it suits or something else comes to mind.  

I can't wait to hear about yours and for mod shots as you should get yours first!

You can multi-quote both on your PC and on your cell phone. Which one do you use, or do you use both?


----------



## dster1

Jade4Me said:


> In my size (53.5-55mm princesses & 55-57.5mm D-shapes) there was only a couple that called to me so it only took minutes to decide! I popped into their online Etsy shop this morning and saw this one newly listed, sent them a message asking if there were others in my size and they responded RIGHT AWAY! They said there are a few more, but not as black as this one. Next thing I knew I was clicking away to buy it! They must have been up late! The name Black Mist comes to mind, but when I receive it I'll see if it suits or something else comes to mind.
> 
> I can't wait to hear about yours and for mod shots as you should get yours first!
> 
> You can multi-quote both on your PC and on your cell phone. Which one do you use, or do you use both?




Is it typical to size up for d shaped bangles? I always thought it was the opposite?


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Lots love said:


> What size are u if u don't mind me asking




53-54mm


----------



## Jade4Me

dster1 said:


> Is it typical to size up for d shaped bangles? I always thought it was the opposite?


I hear of both ways so it's subjective. If I were to guess, maybe more find princesses easier to go smaller because there is less surface area of jade touching your skin when putting it on, so less friction. While I find it easier to go smaller in princesses, others find princesses more painful. You'll just have to try both to see which way it is for you!  

Just wanted to add that I have a princess as big as 57mm and I find it clunky since its outside width is wider than D-shapes in the same inner dia. Still love her though, but would wear her more if she was smaller.


----------



## nexiv

Jade4Me said:


> In my size (53.5-55mm princesses & 55-57.5mm D-shapes) there was only a couple that called to me so it only took minutes to decide! I popped into their online Etsy shop this morning and saw this one newly listed, sent them a message asking if there were others in my size and they responded RIGHT AWAY! They said there are a few more, but not as black as this one. Next thing I knew I was clicking away to buy it! They must have been up late! The name Black Mist comes to mind, but when I receive it I'll see if it suits or something else comes to mind.
> 
> I can't wait to hear about yours and for mod shots as you should get yours first!
> 
> You can multi-quote both on your PC and on your cell phone. Which one do you use, or do you use both?



Ugh, I've just noticed how now you've said it lol! It's the circle isn't it 

Yes, Ink is showing as shipped and has left the sorting office in Singapore. Estimated delivery is 18-26 days though which is so long, I really want to try her out next to my other because I think they'll set each other off really nicely.

I like the name Black Mist. The mist part is definitely fitting. I'd love to be able to view a list of all the named jades with a portrait of them next to it


----------



## nexiv

Jade4Me said:


> This one is gorgeous! It reminds me a little of one of mine that's in the 1st 2 pics - in the 2nd pic it's stacked with a dark nephrite. Jade bangles is a slippery slope as others have mentioned. You may not want to stop at one bangle once you get one. If you really love this one, go for it and you can shop for a princess while you enjoy this one.
> 
> 
> Ms. Blue, the 3rd pic is for you - I rarely stack, but yesterday evening I kept this dark nephrite stack on. You can see that the thicker bangle is more green like yours. The same thinner dark nephrite is in the 2nd & 3rd pics, but its dark green looks different due to the lighting.



Oh wow I'm loving that colour combo of the blue with the dark!



*NYC Princess* said:


> Hello ladies! Joining today with an Allan Spehar creation (Galaxy stone BC nephrite)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175235



Beautiful, beautiful bangle. Would love to see some shots in the sunlight? 



Redkoi01 said:


> I am calling it snow! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



Wow, incredible jade haul! We need some more pictures of these beauties. Maybe some modelling shots? Are you going to use the dougnut as a pendant? 

Snow is out of this world! Do you have one of those torch light thingies cos I'd love to see a pic of it shining through.


Decided to take a couple of quick pics of Fatty because the OPI nail polish I put on this evening seems to really bring out her lavender patch. It's called "How great is your Dane" (which is totally nuts lol) and it's like a really dark greyish mink with a hint of purple.

And then I had to snap her greens because they went so well with a green checked shirt of my husband's that I chucked on to take the kids to the park earlier 

And one more. My kitchen light seems to really bring out her colours


----------



## Lots love

Jade4Me said:


> I hear of both ways so it's subjective. If I were to guess, maybe more find princesses easier to go smaller because there is less surface area of jade touching your skin when putting it on, so less friction. While I find it easier to go smaller in princesses, others find princesses more painful. You'll just have to try both to see which way it is for you!
> 
> Just wanted to add that I have a princess as big as 57mm and I find it clunky since its outside width is wider than D-shapes in the same inner dia. Still love her though, but would wear her more if she was smaller.




Thank u I'm 60-61 depending on the width of the bangle [emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## Lots love

Jade4Me said:


> I hear of both ways so it's subjective. If I were to guess, maybe more find princesses easier to go smaller because there is less surface area of jade touching your skin when putting it on, so less friction. While I find it easier to go smaller in princesses, others find princesses more painful. You'll just have to try both to see which way it is for you!
> 
> Just wanted to add that I have a princess as big as 57mm and I find it clunky since its outside width is wider than D-shapes in the same inner dia. Still love her though, but would wear her more if she was smaller.




I've tried both I prefer d shape myself less thickness so closer to the skin less banging on surface flatter to if u know what I mean


----------



## dster1

Jade4Me said:


> I hear of both ways so it's subjective. If I were to guess, maybe more find princesses easier to go smaller because there is less surface area of jade touching your skin when putting it on, so less friction. While I find it easier to go smaller in princesses, others find princesses more painful. You'll just have to try both to see which way it is for you!
> 
> Just wanted to add that I have a princess as big as 57mm and I find it clunky since its outside width is wider than D-shapes in the same inner dia. Still love her though, but would wear her more if she was smaller.




Thanks for the explanation! I'm learning so much from this thread. Super excited for when I get my first piece!


----------



## Lots love

Ok trick treat day here some beautiful pictures of Jade carving 
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
 what a master pieces [emoji171][emoji172][emoji169][emoji170][emoji8]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

dster1 said:


> Is it typical to size up for d shaped bangles? I always thought it was the opposite?



Yes in general you should size up for a d shape bangle especially if it is a wide d. I find with princess you have to get the size right or it will be very clunky because the outer width is much wider. For example I prefer 50mm on a princess. For a d shape bangle I prefer 51-52 but can probably go to 53 if it is wide. 1-3 mm won't make as much difference to me on a d but it does with a princess.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

nexiv said:


> Oh wow I'm loving that colour combo of the blue with the dark!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful, beautiful bangle. Would love to see some shots in the sunlight?
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, incredible jade haul! We need some more pictures of these beauties. Maybe some modelling shots? Are you going to use the dougnut as a pendant?
> 
> Snow is out of this world! Do you have one of those torch light thingies cos I'd love to see a pic of it shining through.
> 
> 
> Decided to take a couple of quick pics of Fatty because the OPI nail polish I put on this evening seems to really bring out her lavender patch. It's called "How great is your Dane" (which is totally nuts lol) and it's like a really dark greyish mink with a hint of purple.
> 
> And then I had to snap her greens because they went so well with a green checked shirt of my husband's that I chucked on to take the kids to the park earlier
> 
> And one more. My kitchen light seems to really bring out her colours



Love the bangles and your nails look smashing!
The colour does bring out the lavender. &#128522;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> Ok trick treat day here some beautiful pictures of Jade carving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176286
> View attachment 3176287
> View attachment 3176288
> View attachment 3176289
> View attachment 3176290
> View attachment 3176293
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a master pieces [emoji171][emoji172][emoji169][emoji170][emoji8]



Thanks for the eye candy - better than the kind you get trick or treating &#128521;


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thanks for the eye candy - better than the kind you get trick or treating [emoji6]




Yes it's the kind we all love to get [emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## Lots love

these are very cool looking to yummy &#129303;&#129303;


----------



## Redkoi01

I love the faceted bangles haven't seen any here in Asia they look so modern and fancy!! 

At the store I bough snow there were so many of the black and white ones but non my size all too big... &#128557;


----------



## Jade4Me

Redkoi01 said:


> I love the faceted bangles haven't seen any here in Asia they look so modern and fancy!!
> 
> At the store I bough snow there were so many of the black and white ones but non my size all too big... &#128557;


What is your size? Both this seller and its sister store gojade have recently listed black jadeite bangles 54-56mm! I'm kinda tempted myself...

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Certified-Black-100-Natural-A-JADE-JADEITE-Bangle-54-MM-266316-/361407713806


----------



## Jade4Me

nexiv said:


> Oh wow I'm loving that colour combo of the blue with the dark!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful, beautiful bangle. Would love to see some shots in the sunlight?
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, incredible jade haul! We need some more pictures of these beauties. Maybe some modelling shots? Are you going to use the dougnut as a pendant?
> 
> Snow is out of this world! Do you have one of those torch light thingies cos I'd love to see a pic of it shining through.
> 
> 
> Decided to take a couple of quick pics of Fatty because the OPI nail polish I put on this evening seems to really bring out her lavender patch. It's called "How great is your Dane" (which is totally nuts lol) and it's like a really dark greyish mink with a hint of purple.
> 
> And then I had to snap her greens because they went so well with a green checked shirt of my husband's that I chucked on to take the kids to the park earlier
> 
> And one more. My kitchen light seems to really bring out her colours


Great pics and love the nail color! I'll have to look for it here in the US!


----------



## piosavsfan

Ugh I'm so annoyed with USPS. I got my mom a black nephrite bead bracelet and it was supposedly delivered to my mailbox but is nowhere to be found. I'm going to the post office tomorrow to see if they can help but I bet the mailman delivered to the wrong mailbox and they kept it.


----------



## Redkoi01

Snow and confetti meet each other!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Redkoi01

nexiv said:


> Oh wow I'm loving that colour combo of the blue with the dark!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful, beautiful bangle. Would love to see some shots in the sunlight?
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, incredible jade haul! We need some more pictures of these beauties. Maybe some modelling shots? Are you going to use the dougnut as a pendant?
> 
> Snow is out of this world! Do you have one of those torch light thingies cos I'd love to see a pic of it shining through.
> 
> 
> Decided to take a couple of quick pics of Fatty because the OPI nail polish I put on this evening seems to really bring out her lavender patch. It's called "How great is your Dane" (which is totally nuts lol) and it's like a really dark greyish mink with a hint of purple.
> 
> And then I had to snap her greens because they went so well with a green checked shirt of my husband's that I chucked on to take the kids to the park earlier
> 
> And one more. My kitchen light seems to really bring out her colours


 
Hello, yes I plan to wear the donut as a pendant. I will find a way to make a photo of snow with light shinning through! &#128525; 

Love your nail polish and gorgeous bangle!


----------



## Redkoi01

I found this beauty today for my daughters Christmas gift!! &#128525;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> I found this beauty today for my daughters Christmas gift!! &#128525;


 
Wow Red you've been finding lots of great stuff! How old is your daughter? Maybe this will be the start of Jade fever with her Im sure she will love it - very contemporary. What size is it?
I have two boys but they are sweet and will look at Jade with with me for a minute or two before running off lol!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

hey Jadies - random Jade questions for fun:
1. If you could only have one Jade bangle what colour would it be?
2. D shape or princess?
3. Earrings, ring or pendant?
4. I you had $5000.00 to spend on Jade would you buy one expensive bangle with it, 5 bangles for $1000.00 or 10 bangles at $500.00 each?
5. Colour or translucence


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

2boys_jademommy said:


> hey Jadies - random Jade questions for fun:
> 1. If you could only have one Jade bangle what colour would it be?
> 2. D shape or princess?
> 3. Earrings, ring or pendant?
> 4. I you had $5000.00 to spend on Jade would you buy one expensive bangle with it, 5 bangles for $1000.00 or 10 bangles at $500.00 each?[/QUOTE
> 
> I'll go first...
> 
> 1. Green
> 2. Princess
> 3. Ring
> 4. One bangle for $5000.00
> 5. Translucence


----------



## Zeremine

My little lavender beauty, inner diameter 53mm


----------



## Zeremine

Another shot


----------



## BabyDarling

nexiv said:


> Decided to take a couple of quick pics of Fatty because the OPI nail polish I put on this evening seems to really bring out her lavender patch. It's called "How great is your Dane" (which is totally nuts lol) and it's like a really dark greyish mink with a hint of purple.
> 
> 
> 
> And then I had to snap her greens because they went so well with a green checked shirt of my husband's that I chucked on to take the kids to the park earlier
> 
> 
> 
> And one more. My kitchen light seems to really bring out her colours



Fatty looks yummy as usual!  Loving the matching mani! 



Lots love said:


> View attachment 3176350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are very cool looking to yummy &#129303;&#129303;



Ooooo! So cool! 



piosavsfan said:


> Ugh I'm so annoyed with USPS. I got my mom a black nephrite bead bracelet and it was supposedly delivered to my mailbox but is nowhere to be found. I'm going to the post office tomorrow to see if they can help but I bet the mailman delivered to the wrong mailbox and they kept it.



Oh no! I hope you get it back!  



Redkoi01 said:


> Snow and confetti meet each other!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Gorgeous pairing!  



Redkoi01 said:


> I found this beauty today for my daughters Christmas gift!! [emoji7]



Nice! How old is your daughter? 



Zeremine said:


> My little lavender beauty, inner diameter 53mm



To die for!!! Argh I must get myself a lavender bangle someday. haha.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Zeremine said:


> My little lavender beauty, inner diameter 53mm


 
It is a beauty it's a very feminine bangle and looks lovely on you.


----------



## BabyDarling

2boys_jademommy said:


> hey Jadies - random Jade questions for fun:
> 
> 1. If you could only have one Jade bangle what colour would it be?
> 
> 2. D shape or princess?
> 
> 3. Earrings, ring or pendant?
> 
> 4. I you had $5000.00 to spend on Jade would you buy one expensive bangle with it, 5 bangles for $1000.00 or 10 bangles at $500.00 each?
> 
> 5. Colour or translucence




How fun!

1. Lavender/green mix 
2. Princess
3. Pendant
4. Probably 5 bangles for 1k each
5. Translucence but not completely glass-like


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BabyDarling said:


> How fun!
> 
> 1. Lavender/green mix
> 2. Princess
> 3. Pendant
> 4. Probably 5 bangles for 1k each
> 5. Translucence but not completely glass-like



I'm like you with number 5 - I love translucence but I don't like the completely ice / glass look. I've see some colourless Jade that literally looks like glass and I'm sure it probably is expensive and sought after but I prefer some colour and not so see through too


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> hey Jadies - random Jade questions for fun:
> 
> 1. If you could only have one Jade bangle what colour would it be?
> 
> 2. D shape or princess?
> 
> 3. Earrings, ring or pendant?
> 
> 4. I you had $5000.00 to spend on Jade would you buy one expensive bangle with it, 5 bangles for $1000.00 or 10 bangles at $500.00 each?
> 
> 5. Colour or translucence




I would buy one d shape bangle as for color it would be mixed with floating flowers and icy kind 

Good question thank u jade mommy
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 here is what love to have one day but it is way more expensive then 5.000 let's try 20,000 instead for what I like


----------



## Lots love

Zeremine said:


> My little lavender beauty, inner diameter 53mm




So beautiful looking and fits u great too thank you hit sharing you're wonderful pictures with us [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## Lots love

BabyDarling said:


> Fatty looks yummy as usual!  Loving the matching mani!
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooo! So cool!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no! I hope you get it back!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous pairing!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! How old is your daughter?
> 
> 
> 
> To die for!!! Argh I must get myself a lavender bangle someday. haha.




Thank you so much baby darling [emoji179]


----------



## Lots love

Redkoi01 said:


> I found this beauty today for my daughters Christmas gift!! [emoji7]




Love the colors of it too nice shinny looking too [emoji179][emoji179]your daughter very lucky girl you have great taste


----------



## Lots love

Redkoi01 said:


> I love the faceted bangles haven't seen any here in Asia they look so modern and fancy!!
> 
> 
> 
> At the store I bough snow there were so many of the black and white ones but non my size all too big... [emoji24]




Really I never see then faceted bangles except on here wow ok we'll someday I hope you find one in your size [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Baghera

Here is mine from Jade Los Angeles on eBay.  I believe the store still has a greenishblack faceted one available


----------



## Redkoi01

2boys_jademommy said:


> Wow Red you've been finding lots of great stuff! How old is your daughter? Maybe this will be the start of Jade fever with her Im sure she will love it - very contemporary. What size is it?
> I have two boys but they are sweet and will look at Jade with with me for a minute or two before running off lol!



My daughter is almost 20, she has Hispanic heritage and is dating a Chinese boyfriend. Jade sounded like a nice gift for her she loved the color! Her hand and wrist is bigger than mine, she lives in Ohio since she goes to school there. She send me wrist measurement and lady at Jade store helped me with size since her hand was same size as my girl. &#128522;


----------



## Redkoi01

2boys_jademommy said:


> hey Jadies - random Jade questions for fun:
> 1. If you could only have one Jade bangle what colour would it be?
> 2. D shape or princess?
> 3. Earrings, ring or pendant?
> 4. I you had $5000.00 to spend on Jade would you buy one expensive bangle with it, 5 bangles for $1000.00 or 10 bangles at $500.00 each?
> 5. Colour or translucence



Lavender
Princess
Ring
One expensive bangle
Translucence 
&#128522;


----------



## Redkoi01

Lots love said:


> Love the colors of it too nice shinny looking too [emoji179][emoji179]your daughter very lucky girl you have great taste



Actually she decided. I send her several options of color, carving and translucency and she choose this. I really liked another princess translucent green and lavender but she wanted more modern looking bangle &#128521;


----------



## Redkoi01

Baghera said:


> Here is mine from Jade Los Angeles on eBay.  I believe the store still has a greenishblack faceted one available
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176648



Wow love the unusual cutting of the green one! &#128525;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> I would buy one d shape bangle as for color it would be mixed with floating flowers and icy kind
> 
> Good question thank u jade mommy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176638
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is what love to have one day but it is way more expensive then 5.000 let's try 20,000 instead for what I like



Spectacular Lots Love....someday I hope it will be on your wrist


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Baghera said:


> Here is mine from Jade Los Angeles on eBay.  I believe the store still has a greenishblack faceted one available
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176648



Cool bangles Baghera. That black faceted bangle is gorgeous. I've never seen one in real life but love looking at all the pics of faceted bangles here.


----------



## Redkoi01

Lots love said:


> I would buy one d shape bangle as for color it would be mixed with floating flowers and icy kind
> 
> Good question thank u jade mommy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176638
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is what love to have one day but it is way more expensive then 5.000 let's try 20,000 instead for what I like



That is gorgeous!! I also like translucent but with some personality completely ice or all completely white isn't for me I need some fun happening inside like this bangle in the photo! &#128525;


----------



## Lots love

Redkoi01 said:


> That is gorgeous!! I also like translucent but with some personality completely ice or all completely white isn't for me I need some fun happening inside like this bangle in the photo! [emoji7]




Me too I don't like plain have to have somethings going on in it I feel gives the Jade more personality [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> Spectacular Lots Love....someday I hope it will be on your wrist




Oh your so sweet thank you so much [emoji8]


----------



## Lots love

Baghera said:


> Here is mine from Jade Los Angeles on eBay.  I believe the store still has a greenishblack faceted one available
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176648




Looks blue facet one it's pretty cool looking


----------



## Junkenpo

Good morning Jadies!




piosavsfan said:


> Ugh I'm so annoyed with USPS. I got my mom a black nephrite bead bracelet and it was supposedly delivered to my mailbox but is nowhere to be found. I'm going to the post office tomorrow to see if they can help but I bet the mailman delivered to the wrong mailbox and they kept it.



Booo! That sucks.  I hope they are able to locate it for you.  



Redkoi01 said:


> Snow and confetti meet each other!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



What a pretty stack! 



Redkoi01 said:


> I found this beauty today for my daughters Christmas gift!! &#128525;



Such a lucky daughter!  My DS has his own bangle and enjoys the idea of it much more than actually wearing it.  I've started just putting jade charms on his back pack and water bottle sling. I'm tempted to get small jade beads and just sew one onto the lining of his shorts or shirts. lol 



2boys_jademommy said:


> hey Jadies - random Jade questions for fun:
> 1. If you could only have one Jade bangle what colour would it be?
> 2. D shape or princess?
> 3. Earrings, ring or pendant?
> 4. I you had $5000.00 to spend on Jade would you buy one expensive bangle with it, 5 bangles for $1000.00 or 10 bangles at $500.00 each?
> 5. Colour or translucence



Oh man, those are some tough questions. I have such a variety of color, I can't imagine narrowing it down. 

1. Moss in snow - or the dream - imperial green lol
2. Princess - a chubby one
3. earrings - i love rings, but never wear them enough and I only ever really alternate between 2 necklaces.
4. I would like to say I'd get that one expensive bangle, but my spending habits show I'm more likely to collect many lower priced bangles than save up for one really expensive one. 




Zeremine said:


> My little lavender beauty, inner diameter 53mm



gorgeous!  soft feminine colors. 



Baghera said:


> Here is mine from Jade Los Angeles on eBay.  I believe the store still has a greenishblack faceted one available




I keep looking at that one, but I always talk myself out of it because it is too big for me.  I would be in trouble if they ever listed a small one!

My carved yellow-red "Iroh" is from jade los angeles.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Oh man, those are some tough questions. I have such a variety of color, I can't imagine narrowing it down. 

1. Moss in snow - or the dream - imperial green lol
2. Princess - a chubby one
3. earrings - i love rings, but never wear them enough and I only ever really alternate between 2 necklaces.
4. I would like to say I'd get that one expensive bangle, but my spending habits show I'm more likely to collect many lower priced bangles than save up for one really expensive one. 

Hey Junkenpo re number 4.....me too! I should have rephrased the question if you were to receive $5000.00 to spend on a bangle or bangles what would you do....For me since I already have mid range to inexpensive bangles I would spend it on one 

And you forgot to answer number 5


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> hey Jadies - random Jade questions for fun:
> 1. If you could only have one Jade bangle what colour would it be?
> 2. D shape or princess?
> 3. Earrings, ring or pendant?
> 4. I you had $5000.00 to spend on Jade would you buy one expensive bangle with it, 5 bangles for $1000.00 or 10 bangles at $500.00 each?
> 5. Colour or translucence


Fun!

1. Deep dark inky oil blue, but translucent like ink was poured into water and stirred thoroughly
2. D-shape
3. Pendant
4. 10 $500 bangles
5. Color, but still want some translucence as mentioned in #1


----------



## Jade4Me

piosavsfan said:


> Ugh I'm so annoyed with USPS. I got my mom a black nephrite bead bracelet and it was supposedly delivered to my mailbox but is nowhere to be found. I'm going to the post office tomorrow to see if they can help but I bet the mailman delivered to the wrong mailbox and they kept it.


Good luck with this!



Redkoi01 said:


> I found this beauty today for my daughters Christmas gift!! &#128525;


Love it and lucky girl!



Zeremine said:


> Another shot


Very pretty and elegant!


----------



## Ixorajade

2boys_jademommy said:


> hey Jadies - random Jade questions for fun:
> 1. If you could only have one Jade bangle what colour would it be?
> 2. D shape or princess?
> 3. Earrings, ring or pendant?
> 4. I you had $5000.00 to spend on Jade would you buy one expensive bangle with it, 5 bangles for $1000.00 or 10 bangles at $500.00 each?
> 5. Colour or translucence



Haha these are fun questions!  It's amazing to see the different dream jade preferences.

1. Apple green with vivid lavender. Fine grain and with some translucency 
2. D shaped, best if it's abt 10 mm wide
3. Earrings 
4. 1 $5000 bangle
5. Translucent


----------



## Ixorajade

Redkoi01 said:


> Snow and confetti meet each other!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



I love the icy white one too! And beautiful bangle for your daughter


----------



## piosavsfan

2boys_jademommy said:


> hey Jadies - random Jade questions for fun:
> 1. If you could only have one Jade bangle what colour would it be?
> 2. D shape or princess?
> 3. Earrings, ring or pendant?
> 4. I you had $5000.00 to spend on Jade would you buy one expensive bangle with it, 5 bangles for $1000.00 or 10 bangles at $500.00 each?
> 5. Colour or translucence


 
1. Lavender 
2. D shape
3. Ring
4. 5 bangles for $1000
5. Color, right now I like opaque bangles


----------



## piosavsfan

Zeremine said:


> Another shot


 Love your lavender.


----------



## piosavsfan

I'm liking a couple of the UJ cheap princess bangles but I'm unsure about them partly because they are thin, only 8-9 mm.


----------



## dster1

Zeremine said:


> My little lavender beauty, inner diameter 53mm




What's the width of your bangle? It's perfect!


----------



## crosso

Hi jadies! Long time, no post - have been traveling. Wow, there is so much to catch up on and too much to comment on, so I'll just say a quick congrats to Redkoi on Confetti and the recent jade haul (amazing!) and Jade4Me on tour UJ black princess!
I'm wearing my bat necklace today &#128522;


----------



## Jade4Me

dster1 said:


> What's the width of your bangle? It's perfect!


These pics are for you so you can see how the height of princesses can make them look bigger on than D-shapes.  
Left to right are a 57mm D-shape (18mm wide & just under 8mm thick), a 57mm princess (just under 11mm wide), and a 54.5mm princess (just over 11mm wide).


----------



## piosavsfan

Crosso - Love your bat necklace, it looks perfect with your sweater!


----------



## Jade4Me

crosso said:


> Hi jadies! Long time, no post - have been traveling. Wow, there is so much to catch up on and too much to comment on, so I'll just say a quick congrats to Redkoi on Confetti and the recent jade haul (amazing!) and Jade4Me on tour UJ black princess!
> I'm wearing my bat necklace today &#128522;


Thanks and your bat necklace is adorable!


----------



## Jade4Me

piosavsfan said:


> I'm liking a couple of the UJ cheap princess bangles but I'm unsure about them partly because they are thin, only 8-9 mm.


I have no personal experience wearing a princess less than 10mm - in fact the UJ princess I just bought will be my thinnest at 9.5mm. Maybe the other jadies can advise on 8-9mm princesses.


----------



## Jade4Me

Oops spoke too soon - my hinged bangle is 8mm, but I view her as being more sturdy due to her hinges, and she's only about 50-51mm.


----------



## Lots love

crosso said:


> Hi jadies! Long time, no post - have been traveling. Wow, there is so much to catch up on and too much to comment on, so I'll just say a quick congrats to Redkoi on Confetti and the recent jade haul (amazing!) and Jade4Me on tour UJ black princess!
> I'm wearing my bat necklace today [emoji4]




Love the necklace such pretty colors too


----------



## Junkenpo

2boys_jademommy said:


> And you forgot to answer number 5




Hahah!  I like opaque bangles and translucent ones, so I guess I value color over translucence.

For the $5k question... I honestly would like to say I'd look for one really expensive bangle, but I'd probably go for the 5 midrange priced ones in my fave colors. Or maybe a matched pair to wear left and right together.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Hi jadies! Long time, no post - have been traveling. Wow, there is so much to catch up on and too much to comment on, so I'll just say a quick congrats to Redkoi on Confetti and the recent jade haul (amazing!) and Jade4Me on tour UJ black princess!
> I'm wearing my bat necklace today &#128522;



Hi Crosso hope you had a good trip  - love the bat necklace


----------



## Junkenpo

crosso said:


> Hi jadies!
> I'm wearing my bat necklace today &#55357;&#56842;



love the bats!  such a great variety of color.  



piosavsfan said:


> I'm liking a couple of the UJ cheap princess bangles but I'm unsure about them partly because they are thin, only 8-9 mm.



Jade is surprisingly sturdy.  Here's a repost pic of my thin princesses: they are about 7mm. When I first got them I was sure I'd break them, but now I don't worry at all. They are strong.











Compare with First Princess, who is about 11mm


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> I'm liking a couple of the UJ cheap princess bangles but I'm unsure about them partly because they are thin, only 8-9 mm.



Princesses are stronger than they look because they are thicker than a d shape. Still proportion is important. My 24/7 princess is about 8 mm but doesn't look too skinny because it is only 50mm. 
What is your size?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> These pics are for you so you can see how the height of princesses can make them look bigger on than D-shapes.
> Left to right are a 57mm D-shape (18mm wide & just under 8mm thick), a 57mm princess (just under 11mm wide), and a 54.5mm princess (just over 11mm wide).



Very helpful pics This is why I think sizing is very important withe princesses. Too big and they really look big in the wrist. D shapes you can get away with a bigger size


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> love the bats!  such a great variety of color.
> 
> 
> 
> Jade is surprisingly sturdy.  Here's a repost pic of my thin princesses: they are about 7mm. When I first got them I was sure I'd break them, but now I don't worry at all. They are strong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compare with First Princess, who is about 11mm



Where's Smoke? The prettiest chubby princess


----------



## Junkenpo

And yesterday and today... nephrite greeny days.


----------



## Junkenpo

2boys_jademommy said:


> Where's Smoke? The prettiest chubby princess



hahaha!  She's on my right wrist... it's harder to take pics left-handed, so she doesn't get as much screen time.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> hahaha!  She's on my right wrist... it's harder to take pics left-handed, so she doesn't get as much screen time.



Oh right she is on the right Are you able to remove smoke or is she literally a permanent bangle? I switch on my right instead.


----------



## Junkenpo

I can get her off with soap/water or lotion, but I haven't had the urge to take her off at all.  She's been permanently on since late last December.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> I can get her off with soap/water or lotion, but I haven't had the urge to take her off at all.  She's been permanently on since late last December.



December - that's how long I've had my everyday princess on for too. It's nice to find a bangle you feel so connected to. I don't want to change it up either. Besides I get my fix of other bangles by switching on the right. I do have a minty green skinny princess that has been neglected because my right hand is not as flexible as the left.


----------



## Junkenpo

2boys_jademommy said:


> December - that's how long I've had my everyday princess on for too. It's nice to find a bangle you feel so connected to. I don't want to change it up either. Besides I get my fix of other bangles by switching on the right. I do have a minty green skinny princess that has been neglected because my right hand is not as flexible as the left.



Same for me, opposite of you.  I'm lucky that my left hand is flexy otherwise none of my smaller D shapes would get worn.  Every now and then I wish I could stack more on the right, but it's not a strong enough urge to take Smoke off.  She wasn't as comfy on the left as she is on the right, and it's probably better that I only have one bangle on my dominant hand since I manage to smack her on door ways at least a few times week. :shame:


----------



## Junkenpo

More thin princess stacks... I know I stack them often enough, but I guess I haven't taken that many pictures when I do....


Here are some reposts. 


Baby Princess with Elsa






Not sure if it is Lippy or Baby Princess, but stacked with PL and added Courage on top. You can really see how much bigger Courage is for me compared to PL, who is probably my smallest D shape (51mm interior, 16mm wide, 6mm thick)


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Same for me, opposite of you.  I'm lucky that my left hand is flexy otherwise none of my smaller D shapes would get worn.  Every now and then I wish I could stack more on the right, but it's not a strong enough urge to take Smoke off.  She wasn't as comfy on the left as she is on the right, and it's probably better that I only have one bangle on my dominant hand since I manage to smack her on door ways at least a few times week. :shame:



Since my left is more flexible I have considered switching my everyday bangle to the right and then I can switch bangles even more easily but somehow it looks and feels better to wear her on the left. So interesting how we get these vibes from our bangles. My husband doesn't quite get it lol!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> More thin princess stacks... I know I stack them often enough, but I guess I haven't taken that many pictures when I do....
> 
> 
> Here are some reposts.
> 
> 
> Baby Princess with Elsa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if it is Lippy or Baby Princess, but stacked with PL and added Courage on top. You can really see how much bigger Courage is for me compared to PL, who is probably my smallest D shape (51mm interior, 16mm wide, 6mm thick)


 Beautiful stacks.... You and I wear similar size
I can stack but not Jade together. The noise bothers me


----------



## crosso

Junkenpo said:


> And yesterday and today... nephrite greeny days.



Love these, JKP! You find the best beads!!


----------



## Redkoi01

Finally I got my goddess of mercy set and ready to be worn. She is the best companion for my happy Buddha! 

I agree that sizing specially with princesses is very important. If they fit nice they are super comfortable and resistant if they are big I feel them uncomfortable and tend to hit them places.


----------



## dster1

Jade4Me said:


> These pics are for you so you can see how the height of princesses can make them look bigger on than D-shapes.
> Left to right are a 57mm D-shape (18mm wide & just under 8mm thick), a 57mm princess (just under 11mm wide), and a 54.5mm princess (just over 11mm wide).



Wow, what a difference ~2.5mm makes! Thank you for the photos. I think I'm going to go smaller for the princess style. My palm is 70mm across so I'm hoping to get away with a 53mm or 54mm.


----------



## Lots love

Junkenpo said:


> hahaha!  She's on my right wrist... it's harder to take pics left-handed, so she doesn't get as much screen time.




Are u right handed do u find it easier on the right then the left with your bangles ??


----------



## Junkenpo

Lots love said:


> Are u right handed do u find it easier on the right then the left with your bangles ??



I am right handed.  My right hand is not as flexible as my left, so I had to wear larger bangles.  Usually that means it sticks out more and my right hand is busier, so I would knock them against stuff since, especially when I stacked more than one bangle.    

Smoke is permanently on my right wrist and I usually don't stack on the right very often.  

Left hand is very flexible and I stack and switch often.


----------



## Junkenpo

Redkoi01 said:


> Finally I got my goddess of mercy set and ready to be worn. She is the best companion for my happy Buddha!
> 
> I agree that sizing specially with princesses is very important. If they fit nice they are super comfortable and resistant if they are big I feel them uncomfortable and tend to hit them places.



This looks great!


I agree that a good fit is very important for comfort. This is why I like chubby princesses that fit closer.  I like the weight of thicker bangles without the worry of it hitting it so much when trying to type or write.


----------



## Junkenpo

And check out this modern jade jewelry! 

http://www.edwardchiu.com/


----------



## Lots love

Junkenpo said:


> I am right handed.  My right hand is not as flexible as my left, so I had to wear larger bangles.  Usually that means it sticks out more and my right hand is busier, so I would knock them against stuff since, especially when I stacked more than one bangle.
> 
> 
> 
> Smoke is permanently on my right wrist and I usually don't stack on the right very often.
> 
> 
> 
> Left hand is very flexible and I stack and switch often.




Me too I have the same problem do u wear two one on each wrist I do[emoji560]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> Finally I got my goddess of mercy set and ready to be worn. She is the best companion for my happy Buddha!
> 
> I agree that sizing specially with princesses is very important. If they fit nice they are super comfortable and resistant if they are big I feel them uncomfortable and tend to hit them places.



Very nice - looks good with your necklace. You can wear that with white or yellow gold
And it would look equally pretty. 

And yes I think it is the height of princesses which make them stick up and out more every way and so they can get banged around easily if too big. Plus the "gap" between the bangle and wrist is more visible / obvious and so again if too big the princess doesn't look as nice.


----------



## Lots love

Redkoi01 said:


> Finally I got my goddess of mercy set and ready to be worn. She is the best companion for my happy Buddha!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that sizing specially with princesses is very important. If they fit nice they are super comfortable and resistant if they are big I feel them uncomfortable and tend to hit them places.




Nice pendent love with gold chain very sweet just enough but not to much either [emoji179]


----------



## Lots love

crosso said:


> Love these, JKP! You find the best beads!!




Love your bead and bangle nice colors too looks good on your skin too


----------



## Redkoi01

Thank you all I have been looking for one for a long time. It was hard to find one that had nice carving with happy face, Jade I liked, nice size and in my price range. 
I love the meaning behind her so much!


----------



## Redkoi01

This is my laughing Buddha I got in the Jade market in Myanmar. I have worn him almost daily for months. &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## BabyDarling

Junkenpo said:


> And check out this modern jade jewelry!
> 
> http://www.edwardchiu.com/




the designs are amazing! wow.. never seen something like this before.


----------



## Redkoi01

Junkenpo said:


> And check out this modern jade jewelry!
> 
> http://www.edwardchiu.com/



Wow I loved the rings!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; amazing designs.


----------



## cdtracing

crosso said:


> Hi jadies! Long time, no post - have been traveling. Wow, there is so much to catch up on and too much to comment on, so I'll just say a quick congrats to Redkoi on Confetti and the recent jade haul (amazing!) and Jade4Me on tour UJ black princess!
> I'm wearing my bat necklace today &#128522;



Oh, Crosso!  That necklace is awesome & looks great on you!!



Junkenpo said:


> And yesterday and today... nephrite greeny days.



Loving the greens!!  So cheerful!



Redkoi01 said:


> Finally I got my goddess of mercy set and ready to be worn. She is the best companion for my happy Buddha!
> 
> I agree that sizing specially with princesses is very important. If they fit nice they are super comfortable and resistant if they are big I feel them uncomfortable and tend to hit them places.



Your Goddess of Mercy is beautiful!  I've been thinking about getting a Goddess or a Buddha or maybe both. LOL



Redkoi01 said:


> This is my laughing Buddha I got in the Jade market in Myanmar. I have worn him almost daily for months. &#128525;&#128525;



Love the color pattern!  Looks almost blueish on my monitor.


----------



## cdtracing

Junkenpo said:


> And check out this modern jade jewelry!
> 
> http://www.edwardchiu.com/



All I can say is WOW!!!!  Those are some incredibly stunning pieces!!
Very high fashion & haute couture.  I especially love how jade & pearls are paired together.  I'll be perusing this site for the next hour or so!! LOL

Just what I needed....another website of expensive jewelry to get addicted to!


----------



## crosso

Redkoi01 said:


> This is my laughing Buddha I got in the Jade market in Myanmar. I have worn him almost daily for months. &#128525;&#128525;



Beautiful buddha, Redkoi!  You have found some really great pieces lately, wish I could come shop with you!
I also love your goddess of mercy, she is so tranquil. I need to get a better bail for mine, but I too appreciate the meaning behind her and wear her especially when I feel the need for compassion in my life, whether for others or myself. It is a great focus for meditation. 
I bought a teeny tiny ice buddha that I plan on having set with yellow gold and diamonds,  but haven't got around to it yet, what with the  expense of having my lavender bangle rehinged. Maybe for Christmas.  . .


----------



## piosavsfan

Could I please get your opinions on this bangle? I really want another lavender bangle and think this one is darling. I'm considering getting it for my 30th birthday but my mother wants me to get something more "classic" like a diamond pendant. This would be my most expensive bangle at $695.


----------



## Lots love

piosavsfan said:


> Could I please get your opinions on this bangle? I really want another lavender bangle and think this one is darling. I'm considering getting it for my 30th birthday but my mother wants me to get something more "classic" like a diamond pendant. This would be my most expensive bangle at $695.




That'd is very cool looking and unusual too &#129303;&#129303;that is very nice birthday gift [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## crosso

cdtracing said:


> All I can say is WOW!!!!  Those are some incredibly stunning pieces!!
> Very high fashion & haute couture.  I especially love how jade & pearls are paired together.  I'll be perusing this site for the next hour or so!! LOL
> 
> Just what I needed....another website of expensive jewelry to get addicted to!



No kidding! I especially like the black and white pieces! And don't get me started on pearls - I've also been shopping for a SS pearl pendant to replace one I lost (although that one was akoya, I want one a bit larger now). So much jewelry,  too little $!

Thanks for the comp on my bat necklace - it's kinda different  (some might think odd), but I like the whimsical feel of it.


----------



## crosso

piosavsfan said:


> Could I please get your opinions on this bangle? I really want another lavender bangle and think this one is darling. I'm considering getting it for my 30th birthday but my mother wants me to get something more "classic" like a diamond pendant. This would be my most expensive bangle at $695.



I looked at this one awhile back too! Love the organic feel of it. The swirling carving is very unusual and suits the color shifts. Makes me think of the beach at sunset. I'll be honest, though - for me, the quality of the jade was not worth the price although the depth of the lavender is nice. Grace sent me another pic of the far side and it just didn't do it for me. It's a lovely bangle, but ask for more pics before you commit since it  is pricey. Thst said, Grace is wonderful and if you are not thrilled will accept a return, I'm sure.


----------



## cdtracing

piosavsfan said:


> Could I please get your opinions on this bangle? I really want another lavender bangle and think this one is darling. I'm considering getting it for my 30th birthday but my mother wants me to get something more "classic" like a diamond pendant. This would be my most expensive bangle at $695.



It's very unusual & colors are very pretty.  Is it Grade A?


----------



## cdtracing

Crosso, be sure & post pics when you get your Buddha set.  I love the translucency of it.  I'm sure it will be beautiful when finished!


----------



## piosavsfan

crosso said:


> I looked at this one awhile back too! Love the organic feel of it. The swirling carving is very unusual and suits the color shifts. Makes me think of the beach at sunset. I'll be honest, though - for me, the quality of the jade was not worth the price although the depth of the lavender is nice. Grace sent me another pic of the far side and it just didn't do it for me. It's a lovely bangle, but ask for more pics before you commit since it  is pricey. Thst said, Grace is wonderful and if you are not thrilled will accept a return, I'm sure.


Thank you for your thoughts. I think I'm most unsure of the yellow/brown patches. I really like the carving and the lavender. I did ask her for more pictures and I'm waiting to hear back. I've been looking at this bangle for a long time but I thought it wouldn't fit me because it is listed as 61mm, but I emailed her and she actually measured it wrong and it is 62.5mm and should fit. I am reassured by the fact that she allows returns.



cdtracing said:


> It's very unusual & colors are very pretty.  Is it Grade A?


 It is grade A.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> This is my laughing Buddha I got in the Jade market in Myanmar. I have worn him almost daily for months. &#128525;&#128525;



Adorable pendant Red 

Since you wore it daily for months did you notice any change in colour or translucence?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> Could I please get your opinions on this bangle? I really want another lavender bangle and think this one is darling. I'm considering getting it for my 30th birthday but my mother wants me to get something more "classic" like a diamond pendant. This would be my most expensive bangle at $695.



It's very interesting indeed....I do think the price is somewhat high but jade is very subjective. 
30 is a special birthday so be sure to pick a special gift whether it is this bangle or something else


----------



## nexiv

piosavsfan said:


> Could I please get your opinions on this bangle? I really want another lavender bangle and think this one is darling. I'm considering getting it for my 30th birthday but my mother wants me to get something more "classic" like a diamond pendant. This would be my most expensive bangle at $695.




I've gazed at this one a fair few times. I think the carving is beautifully done and the bangle is really saturated with lavender. Obviously without the yellow and brown spots it would be way more expensive, so the question is can you put up with them enough to enjoy the lavender, or do they bring something positive to the table for you and you actually like them?
I personally really like the yellow. It's pretty evenly distributed throughout the bangle and, coupled with the style of carving, give the overall impression of heavenly clouds [emoji4] It feels like it belongs there with the lavender, not that it's otherwise intruding on what could be a lovely lavender bangle. 
The brown here are there doesn't distract from that and actually in places adds lovely depth and contrast to the yellow clouds. 

You say you want another lavender bangle so ask yourself: once you purchase this one will you stop looking for now? Because if you would still enjoy browsing for a lavender bangle then maybe it hasn't scratched that particular itch. That's what I try and figure out anyway because personally I'm very susceptible to impulse buying.


----------



## Lots love

my black diamond Burmese chic jadeite bangle [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Lots love

my blue sky peace and harmony blue Burmese jadeite bangle[emoji292][emoji293][emoji313]


----------



## piosavsfan

nexiv said:


> I've gazed at this one a fair few times. I think the carving is beautifully done and the bangle is really saturated with lavender. Obviously without the yellow and brown spots it would be way more expensive, so the question is can you put up with them enough to enjoy the lavender, or do they bring something positive to the table for you and you actually like them?
> I personally really like the yellow. It's pretty evenly distributed throughout the bangle and, coupled with the style of carving, give the overall impression of heavenly clouds [emoji4] It feels like it belongs there with the lavender, not that it's otherwise intruding on what could be a lovely lavender bangle.
> The brown here are there doesn't distract from that and actually in places adds lovely depth and contrast to the yellow clouds.
> 
> You say you want another lavender bangle so ask yourself: once you purchase this one will you stop looking for now? Because if you would still enjoy browsing for a lavender bangle then maybe it hasn't scratched that particular itch. That's what I try and figure out anyway because personally I'm very susceptible to impulse buying.


 The yellow/brown looks very warm to me and so I don't think I mind it too much, but I would have to see the bangle in person to know for sure. It is so hard for me to get the "feel" for jade through pictures, it is always such a different experience when you actually wear a piece. I don't know if I will stop looking for more lavender after this one, but that might just be because I feel very new to jade and there is a lot that I want.


----------



## nexiv

piosavsfan said:


> The yellow/brown looks very warm to me and so I don't think I mind it too much, but I would have to see the bangle in person to know for sure. It is so hard for me to get the "feel" for jade through pictures, it is always such a different experience when you actually wear a piece. I don't know if I will stop looking for more lavender after this one, but that might just be because I feel very new to jade and there is a lot that I want.




I know what you mean! I've fallen in love with Jade and my desire to own pieces is only getting stronger!

You said she accepts returns so why not get it and see the bangle in person. You'll probably feel much more comfortable making a decision that way. 

Can I ask. Have you purchased a pendant yet? [emoji4]


----------



## piosavsfan

nexiv said:


> I know what you mean! I've fallen in love with Jade and my desire to own pieces is only getting stronger!
> 
> You said she accepts returns so why not get it and see the bangle in person. You'll probably feel much more comfortable making a decision that way.
> 
> Can I ask. Have you purchased a pendant yet? [emoji4]


The only pendant I have is a green and lavender bead, but I have definitely been looking. I tend to like the leaf pendants so maybe one of those is in my future. How about you?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Beautiful buddha, Redkoi!  You have found some really great pieces lately, wish I could come shop with you!
> I also love your goddess of mercy, she is so tranquil. I need to get a better bail for mine, but I too appreciate the meaning behind her and wear her especially when I feel the need for compassion in my life, whether for others or myself. It is a great focus for meditation.
> I bought a teeny tiny ice buddha that I plan on having set with yellow gold and diamonds,  but haven't got around to it yet, what with the  expense of having my lavender bangle rehinged. Maybe for Christmas.  . .



Your little Buddha pendant is adorable and very icy. I love pendants too but because I am not much of a necklace person I tend to just admire pendants but not buy any. 

The yellow gold would set it off beautifully. Actually both white and yellow would work &#128522;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> The yellow/brown looks very warm to me and so I don't think I mind it too much, but I would have to see the bangle in person to know for sure. It is so hard for me to get the "feel" for jade through pictures, it is always such a different experience when you actually wear a piece. I don't know if I will stop looking for more lavender after this one, but that might just be because I feel very new to jade and there is a lot that I want.


T
I agree the yellow and brown does give the bangle a warm feel. There is an earthiness to it. 
It is hard to purchase online - between the sellers pics, our monitors and of course our own expectations there can be somewhat of a discrepancy but they do have a return policy....


----------



## Redkoi01

crosso said:


> Beautiful buddha, Redkoi!  You have found some really great pieces lately, wish I could come shop with you!
> I also love your goddess of mercy, she is so tranquil. I need to get a better bail for mine, but I too appreciate the meaning behind her and wear her especially when I feel the need for compassion in my life, whether for others or myself. It is a great focus for meditation.
> I bought a teeny tiny ice buddha that I plan on having set with yellow gold and diamonds,  but haven't got around to it yet, what with the  expense of having my lavender bangle rehinged. Maybe for Christmas.  . .




Wow your pendant are beautiful. Come visit and we can go shopping &#129303;


----------



## Redkoi01

piosavsfan said:


> Could I please get your opinions on this bangle? I really want another lavender bangle and think this one is darling. I'm considering getting it for my 30th birthday but my mother wants me to get something more "classic" like a diamond pendant. This would be my most expensive bangle at $695.



This is beautiful!! Amazing birthday present!!!


----------



## Redkoi01

2boys_jademommy said:


> Adorable pendant Red
> 
> Since you wore it daily for months did you notice any change in colour or translucence?



The translucency got better and the color more intense. &#128525;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> The translucency got better and the color more intense. &#128525;



That's amazing! I've heard people say that this happens and others who don't believe. For me I have noticed a slight difference in translucence but have not experienced colour change yet....


----------



## Lots love

Love posting pictures of collection of jadeite bangles[emoji171][emoji170]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 look at all that beautiful jadeite &#129303;&#129303;&#129303;


----------



## Redkoi01

Lots love said:


> Love posting pictures of collection of jadeite bangles[emoji171][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177952
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at all that beautiful jadeite &#129303;&#129303;&#129303;



All beautiful!! I just realized I like princesses more!! All of them together look amazing!


----------



## crosso

Redkoi01 said:


> Wow your pendant are beautiful. Come visit and we can go shopping &#129303;



I have a feeling we would get in big trouble shopping together, Redkoi &#128521;. But I'm sure we would have fun!


----------



## crosso

Bought these vintage earrings  today and am hoping they will be a good match for my other lavenders. I think they will - the pics in natural light seem to be similar, so keeping fingers crossed that I've managed to create a well matched set.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Bought these vintage earrings  today and am hoping they will be a good match for my other lavenders. I think they will - the pics in natural light seem to be similar, so keeping fingers crossed that I've managed to create a well matched set.


 
They do look like they would be a great match with Lila! Lila is so pretty and looks like a comfy fit on you


----------



## nexiv

piosavsfan said:


> The only pendant I have is a green and lavender bead, but I have definitely been looking. I tend to like the leaf pendants so maybe one of those is in my future. How about you?




You know, I have not seen any leaf pendants. I'll have to take a look. You should snap a shot of your bead for us [emoji4]

Me, I'm rather taken by the carved goldfish like in this pic. I just love how bobbly and fluid they look. I really want a nice icy one i can fiddle about with when I'm anxious lol.


----------



## nexiv

crosso said:


> Bought these vintage earrings  today and am hoping they will be a good match for my other lavenders. I think they will - the pics in natural light seem to be similar, so keeping fingers crossed that I've managed to create a well matched set.




They look fantastic!


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> They do look like they would be a great match with Lila! Lila is so pretty and looks like a comfy fit on you



Thanks jademommy! Lila is actually a bit big for me for a hinged, but the chances of finding another fairly even grade a lavender for the price are pretty low, so . . . I treasure her just as she is!


----------



## Lots love

Redkoi01 said:


> All beautiful!! I just realized I like princesses more!! All of them together look amazing!




I'm glad I help u decided on what you like [emoji179]


----------



## cdtracing

Lots love said:


> Love posting pictures of collection of jadeite bangles[emoji171][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177952
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at all that beautiful jadeite &#129303;&#129303;&#129303;



You have a beautiful collection!!  Do you find your's shopping online or in stores that cater to Jade?


----------



## crosso

nexiv said:


> You know, I have not seen any leaf pendants. I'll have to take a look. You should snap a shot of your bead for us [emoji4]
> 
> Me, I'm rather taken by the carved goldfish like in this pic. I just love how bobbly and fluid they look. I really want a nice icy one i can fiddle about with when I'm anxious lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178024



Oh, do get one!!! I love fish and can't help rubbing the tail of my fish pendant when I wear it. I think they are just so cute and symbolically attract wealth, so how can you go wrong?


----------



## cdtracing

crosso said:


> Bought these vintage earrings  today and am hoping they will be a good match for my other lavenders. I think they will - the pics in natural light seem to be similar, so keeping fingers crossed that I've managed to create a well matched set.



The earrings do look like they'll be a good match from the pictures.  They'll look lovely with Lila.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Thanks jademommy! Lila is actually a bit big for me for a hinged, but the chances of finding another fairly even grade a lavender for the price are pretty low, so . . . I treasure her just as she is!



Lila fits great as a regular princess but I suppose with hinged bangles you can go much smaller. You have such a positive attitude with your jewellery - treasuring them as they are &#128522;


----------



## Lots love

cdtracing said:


> You have a beautiful collection!!  Do you find your's shopping online or in stores that cater to Jade?




Oh these are not my collection I wish I found these on line I love to share pictures with Jade lovers like myself


----------



## annetok

Got my maw sit sit bangle today. It's got some fissures but I have always liked imperfections. Wearing my aquamarine ring as well.  picture #1


----------



## annetok

And picture #2


----------



## crosso

annetok said:


> And picture #2



Looks great, annetok! And you have such pretty hands. (Love the ring, too!)


----------



## Redkoi01

Jade is so valuable even with the honey/brown spots.


----------



## Lots love

Redkoi01 said:


> Jade is so valuable even with the honey/brown spots.




Wow thank you for sharing this with us [emoji179][emoji179]&#129303;&#129303; yea its valuable depends on quality of the jadeite plays in important part of the price of the piece. That's why some Asia people buy one really nice good piece which cost a lot wear there whole life [emoji179]


----------



## Lots love

here's some lemon candy for all u Jade lovers &#128579;&#129303;[emoji171][emoji179]


----------



## Redkoi01

lots love said:


> View attachment 3178468
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's some lemon candy for all u jade lovers &#128579;&#129303;[emoji171][emoji179]



&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## annetok

crosso said:


> Looks great, annetok! And you have such pretty hands. (Love the ring, too!)



Aww thanks, crosso!


----------



## annetok

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3178468
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's some lemon candy for all u Jade lovers &#128579;&#129303;[emoji171][emoji179]



Mmm they are scrumptious!


----------



## Lots love

That's what I say too yummy &#129303;[emoji7]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

annetok said:


> Got my maw sit sit bangle today. It's got some fissures but I have always liked imperfections. Wearing my aquamarine ring as well.  picture #1



Very nice Annetok and I agree - you have lovely hands.
I also love your aquamarine ring  It's my birthstone


----------



## Jade4Me

piosavsfan said:


> The yellow/brown looks very warm to me and so I don't think I mind it too much, but I would have to see the bangle in person to know for sure. It is so hard for me to get the "feel" for jade through pictures, it is always such a different experience when you actually wear a piece. I don't know if I will stop looking for more lavender after this one, but that might just be because I feel very new to jade and there is a lot that I want.


This is a very unique carved bangle even given that each jade bangle is unique anyway. There is a lot of "movement" in the bangle and I personally like the yellows and browns, which help give depth, texture, and earthiness to the carvings.


----------



## Jade4Me

annetok said:


> And picture #2


Very pretty and congrats!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> Jade is so valuable even with the honey/brown spots.



I love the colours in this bangle! So alive and interesting. I know fu lou shou bangles have three colours but I am not sure if it is a specific combo. In this bangle it is white, green and brown which I think is the classic definition of fu lou shou jade. I remember a sales lady tried to sell me one and it was white green and lavender. It was pretty but would that be considered fu lou shou?


----------



## Jade4Me

Here's a bangle I haven't worn in a long time. Each time I've considered her, I take her off right away because the feeling and look wasn't right. A couple of days ago I put her on and she finally felt and looked "right". I still have her on, which is remarkable because I change bangles on my left hand almost daily (I don't wear jade bangles on my right hand). Has this happened to anyone else with a jade bangle where you like/love it, but it didn't feel right to wear it?


----------



## Jade4Me

crosso said:


> Bought these vintage earrings  today and am hoping they will be a good match for my other lavenders. I think they will - the pics in natural light seem to be similar, so keeping fingers crossed that I've managed to create a well matched set.


I love this kind of dangle style! Good luck that they match Lila, but even if they don't quite match, they are a timeless addition to your collection!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Here's a bangle I haven't worn in a long time. Each time I've considered her, I take her off right away because the feeling and look wasn't right. A couple of days ago I put her on and she finally felt and looked "right". I still have her on, which is remarkable because I change bangles on my left hand almost daily (I don't wear jade bangles on my right hand). Has this happened to anyone else with a jade bangle where you like/love it, but it didn't feel right to wear it?




I can't say I have felt energy the way some of you Jadies describe. I know that with my everyday bangle I feel guilty if I were to take it off and I miss it almost right away but I have not felt good or bad from my bangles in terms of emotions and or healthwise.

This bangle of yours is really gorgeous Jade4Me so I am glad you feel good wearing it.


----------



## fanofjadeite

Redkoi01 said:


> What is the difference between wearing it on the right or left wrist?


redkoi, usually jade bangles are worn on the left since its closer to the heart. BUT if u r using dark/black jade bangles for healing purposes, then they work better on the right.


----------



## fanofjadeite

Jade4Me said:


> Love your black jade bangle!Always glad to see your carved beauty, too!


thanks, jade4me  u have some lovely bangles too


----------



## fanofjadeite

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> That black carved is a beauty!!!! I love it!!!!
> I like the snug bangles too. It's weird, I started out with looser ones, now I'm buying the snug ones, I don't wear the loose bangles as much anymore and when I do, it bugs me and I worry about the jade hitting something.
> I love your black beauty bangle!! She's pretty!


thanks, ms_loka  how r u feeling? much better, i hope


----------



## fanofjadeite

2boys_jademommy said:


> I love the colours in this bangle! So alive and interesting. I know fu lou shou bangles have three colours but I am not sure if it is a specific combo. In this bangle it is white, green and brown which I think is the classic definition of fu lou shou jade. I remember a sales lady tried to sell me one and it was white green and lavender. It was pretty but would that be considered fu lou shou?


jademommy, that bangle cannot be considered fu lu shou. its tri colored but not fu lu shou. the colors of a fu lu shou jade shd be green, lavender and red.


----------



## fanofjadeite

Jade4Me said:


> Here's a bangle I haven't worn in a long time. Each time I've considered her, I take her off right away because the feeling and look wasn't right. A couple of days ago I put her on and she finally felt and looked "right". I still have her on, which is remarkable because I change bangles on my left hand almost daily (I don't wear jade bangles on my right hand). Has this happened to anyone else with a jade bangle where you like/love it, but it didn't feel right to wear it?


WOW!!! gorgeous bangle, jade4me!!  now that she felt and looked right, u shd wear her more often.  i have a bangle that i couldnt wear to sleep. i just couldnt sleep well with her on, it seems. and my wide carved is my favorite because she gives me a very peaceful feeling, and i actually miss her if i remove her even for a couple of hours. she is the bangle that i am most attached to.


----------



## Lots love

fanofjadeite said:


> redkoi, usually jade bangles are worn on the left since its closer to the heart. BUT if u r using dark/black jade bangles for healing purposes, then they work better on the right.




What about blue bangles on the right what's your thoughts of them healing anything else for that matter love [emoji7]to hear from u [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;


----------



## Lots love

fanofjadeite said:


> WOW!!! gorgeous bangle, jade4me!!  now that she felt and looked right, u shd wear her more often.  i have a bangle that i couldnt wear to sleep. i just couldnt sleep well with her on, it seems. and my wide carved is my favorite because she gives me a very peaceful feeling, and i actually miss her if i remove her even for a couple of hours. she is the bangle that i am most attached to.




I love your thought on that that how I feel about my blue sky and for the longest time I wanted to wear my black diamond one I finally got her on. But for long time I didn't want to wear her though to dress then for some reason I couldn't stop thinking about her. Out if all my bangles these two I love to wear the most   But I love any input on blue bangles if u have any suggestions on the meaning of the blue Jade bangles [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;thank you so much


----------



## fanofjadeite

i am not too sure about the energies of blue jade. i only know that very dark/black jade has very strong protective and healing energies. u can still wear dark/black jade on your left, of course. BUT if u really want to use it for healing purposes, then dark/black jade should be worn on the right for it to work even better.


----------



## Lots love

fanofjadeite said:


> i am not too sure about the energies of blue jade. i only know that very dark/black jade has very strong protective and healing energies. u can still wear dark/black jade on your left, of course. BUT if u really want to use it for healing purposes, then dark/black jade should be worn on the right for it to work even better.




I understand I have my midnight which I was told
By the seller it's very positive stone she's very strong energy to her which I feel when wearing her . Thank you so much I wish someone knew more about blue Jadeite.


----------



## Lots love

fanofjadeite said:


> i am not too sure about the energies of blue jade. i only know that very dark/black jade has very strong protective and healing energies. u can still wear dark/black jade on your left, of course. BUT if u really want to use it for healing purposes, then dark/black jade should be worn on the right for it to work even better.




It's nice know people can help with there own personal opinion on jadeite that's what I love about here I always learning about jadeite [emoji179]


----------



## Lots love

Hi Jade ladies what is your favorite colored jadeite  if you like carving in it or not carving just plain thank you [emoji171][emoji171]

My favorite is  shades of greenish color I prefer no carving in mine [emoji179]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> jademommy, that bangle cannot be considered fu lu shou. its tri colored but not fu lu shou. the colors of a fu lu shou jade shd be green, lavender and red.



Thanks - good to know.....so Fu Lou Shou jade refers only to jade that contains green, lavender and red.

Personally I love the combo of white, green and red but it's not a fu lou shou


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> Hi Jade ladies what is your favorite colored jadeite  if you like carving in it or not carving just plain thank you [emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> My favorite is  shades of greenish color I prefer no carving in mine [emoji179]



I love all colours of jade but if I had to pick one it would be white with green in it.
I admire the carved bangles that many of you Jadies have but I personally don't feel the need to own one. Great questions!


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> I love all colours of jade but if I had to pick one it would be white with green in it.
> 
> I admire the carved bangles that many of you Jadies have but I personally don't feel the need to own one. Great questions!




Thank you for your wonderful answer [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## piosavsfan

Does this look like untreated jadeite?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> Does this look like untreated jadeite?



I would say untreated because I often associate treated treated Jade as being an even colour. Nothing stands out to me....
Also the grain looks natural to me


----------



## Lots love

I always wonder to myself why we love one of jadeite more then any of the others [emoji4]they say they pick us I have wonderful collection now I have my last one blue and all I want is her I can't seem to wrap my mind around it but she is my favorite one now I guess there somethings she has I needed plus my black diamond and my monkey pendent so I'm covered in jadeite now [emoji7]


----------



## Redkoi01

piosavsfan said:


> Does this look like untreated jadeite?



In my opinion it is not treated and it is beautiful!


----------



## nexiv

piosavsfan said:


> Does this look like untreated jadeite?



That's a stunner!!! Are you contemplating it?


----------



## nexiv

Jade4Me said:


> Here's a bangle I haven't worn in a long time. Each time I've considered her, I take her off right away because the feeling and look wasn't right. A couple of days ago I put her on and she finally felt and looked "right". I still have her on, which is remarkable because I change bangles on my left hand almost daily (I don't wear jade bangles on my right hand). Has this happened to anyone else with a jade bangle where you like/love it, but it didn't feel right to wear it?




I love how dark she is in places! Like sink holes in the middle of tropical waters.


----------



## Redkoi01

I added snow to the bangle collection &#128525; haven't had time to take the photo of all together. Still waiting for a green princess i got from eBay after that I will stop adding to the collection for now. I love them all still haven't decided which one is my permanent one keep switching between them.


----------



## Junkenpo

piosavsfan said:


> Does this look like untreated jadeite?



Pretty, it's got that faint lavender cast to it...and a decent amount of translucency.  I'm curious about that line of stronger purple on the edge closest to the viewer: it's making me wonder if this is camera illusion, or if it is treatment/color polish. I'd want more pics from different angles. This kind of bangle I would want to be able to see, touch, and hear in person before I made a decision. I'd want to feel the weight & coolness and be able to return it if I had any doubts in person.


----------



## Junkenpo

Redkoi01 said:


> I added snow to the bangle collection &#128525; haven't had time to take the photo of all together. Still waiting for a green princess i got from eBay after that I will stop adding to the collection for now. I love them all still haven't decided which one is my permanent one keep switching between them.



Beautiful collection! You have a great variety of shapes and colors!

 I love having one bangle on permanently.  I actually had Smoke for a year before deciding to wear her 24/7.   And I have one I never wear  tucked away with the intention of putting her on permanently when I'm 60.  I'll have to stop stacking and start passing on my collection then. I hope DS marries well and has at least one girl. lol


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> I added snow to the bangle collection &#128525; haven't had time to take the photo of all together. Still waiting for a green princess i got from eBay after that I will stop adding to the collection for now. I love them all still haven't decided which one is my permanent one keep switching between them.



Beautiful collection Red! I like the bottom three on the right hand column best with Confetti being my favourite in mine of yours


----------



## Taishan

Hello all, it's been awhile busy with work and selling our house.  So much to catch-up on...love it.  Love all the jade people are posting.  I am thinking about bidding on a fish pendant from GoJade.  Do people have any suggestions on what % of EBay price I should make an offer for?   I haven't figured out how to post pics otherwise I would post a pic of the pendant.  Thanks.


----------



## annetok

Redkoi01 said:


> I added snow to the bangle collection &#128525; haven't had time to take the photo of all together. Still waiting for a green princess i got from eBay after that I will stop adding to the collection for now. I love them all still haven't decided which one is my permanent one keep switching between them.



So pretty!! All of them!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

fanofjadeite said:


> thanks, ms_loka  how r u feeling? much better, i hope



@fanofjadeite---I'm doing better slowly... I was put on birth control pills,  I ve never used them before, and I think some how they help....probably the hormone in them. But for awhile,  I was only using my jade and that helped immensely!!! I'm still glad of your advice!


----------



## Lots love

my new jadeite autumn bracelet with my black diamond bangle I'm so loving my new jadeite beads love the colors so yummy looking [emoji172][emoji171][emoji179]


----------



## piosavsfan

Redkoi01 said:


> I added snow to the bangle collection &#128525; haven't had time to take the photo of all together. Still waiting for a green princess i got from eBay after that I will stop adding to the collection for now. I love them all still haven't decided which one is my permanent one keep switching between them.


Love your collection!  




nexiv said:


> That's a stunner!!! Are you contemplating it?


 I am thinking about. 




Junkenpo said:


> Pretty, it's got that faint lavender cast to it...and a decent amount of translucency.  I'm curious about that line of stronger purple on the edge closest to the viewer: it's making me wonder if this is camera illusion, or if it is treatment/color polish. I'd want more pics from different angles. This kind of bangle I would want to be able to see, touch, and hear in person before I made a decision. I'd want to feel the weight & coolness and be able to return it if I had any doubts in person.


 Here are some more pictures. The seller said that it is natural and not dyed, but they don't have a certificate to guarantee that it is grade A. The auction is starting out low so if it stays that way I may buy it, but it is coming from Thailand which I don't like because it takes forever!


----------



## crosso

Today's jade: Blue Ridge on left and Lotus on right  (so named for the lotus root and fish carving) &#9786; Love how all the colors and carvings of different bangles bring to mind soothing scenes of nature.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Busy day at work today for me but still manage to pop in ....Lots Love and Crosso your bangles are beautiful. 
Piosavsfan - it's a pretty bangle but I know making the leap to buy can be a process. If someone else bids higher and gets it or you miss the opportunity for whatever reason would you feel regret.....do you love everything about this bangle.....


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> Busy day at work today for me but still manage to pop in ....Lots Love and Crosso your bangles are beautiful.
> Piosavsfan - it's a pretty bangle but I know making the leap to buy can be a process. If someone else bids higher and gets it or you miss the opportunity for whatever reason would you feel regret.....do you love everything about this bangle.....




Thank you so much Jade mommy u are so sweet


----------



## Lots love

crosso said:


> Today's jade: Blue Ridge on left and Lotus on right  (so named for the lotus root and fish carving) [emoji5] Love how all the colors and carvings of different bangles bring to mind soothing scenes of nature.




I'm glad someone else wears one on each wrist I though was to much but looking at your beautiful bangles now love the carving[emoji179][emoji179] of your right one


----------



## Lots love

right hand has my blue sky and on my left have my 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
diamond and autumn bracelet I love Jade can't get enough of Jade [emoji171][emoji7][emoji172]


----------



## crosso

Lots love said:


> I'm glad someone else wears one on each wrist I though was to much but looking at your beautiful bangles now love the carving[emoji179][emoji179] of your right one



Yes, I do too! Though not all the time. I especially love your faceted black, it is so classy!


----------



## piosavsfan

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3179665
> View attachment 3179666
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new jadeite autumn bracelet with my black diamond bangle I'm so loving my new jadeite beads love the colors so yummy looking [emoji172][emoji171][emoji179]


Your new beads remind me of a carnival, beautiful colors. 



2boys_jademommy said:


> Busy day at work today for me but still manage to pop in ....Lots Love and Crosso your bangles are beautiful.
> Piosavsfan - it's a pretty bangle but I know making the leap to buy can be a process. If someone else bids higher and gets it or you miss the opportunity for whatever reason would you feel regret.....do you love everything about this bangle.....


I don't love everything about it, but I do think it is pretty. I think I'm finding too many bangles that I find pretty and affordable and perhaps I should wait and save money for one that I feel is amazing but more expensive.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Yes, I do too! Though not all the time. I especially love your faceted black, it is so classy!



I do too....it's the only way my other bangles get to be worn since I don't change the one on the left.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> Your new beads remind me of a carnival, beautiful colors.
> 
> 
> I don't love everything about it, but I do think it is pretty. I think I'm finding too many bangles that I find pretty and affordable and perhaps I should wait and save money for one that I feel is amazing but more expensive.



That's how I feel but when they are so pretty and affordable it is hard to resist...decisions decisions


----------



## nexiv

Oh my gosh my Ultimate Jadeite bangle arrived today. Ink is here! And he's a he, there's just no way I'm getting female vibes off this little cracker. And my phone battery has died so I can't take a pic just yet but he looks great! He sits beautifully with Fatty. Sort of like a small consort to a queen  And they sound beautiful gently touching each other. He seems to really bring out her greens too. Very happy, and can't believe how quickly I got him!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

nexiv said:


> Oh my gosh my Ultimate Jadeite bangle arrived today. Ink is here! And he's a he, there's just no way I'm getting female vibes off this little cracker. And my phone battery has died so I can't take a pic just yet but he looks great! He sits beautifully with Fatty. Sort of like a small consort to a queen  And they sound beautiful gently touching each other. He seems to really bring out her greens too. Very happy, and can't believe how quickly I got him!



Yay can't wait to see your pics! 
Funny how your bangle seems masculine and Fatty is feminine lol! Hmm if I have to say I feel my bangles give off a feminine vibe except for my everyday princess which kinda does seem masculine and coincidentally it is the one given to me by my hubby and boys. The rest I bought myself and a couple from my mother in law.
Waiting patiently for your pics...............................


----------



## Lots love

crosso said:


> Yes, I do too! Though not all the time. I especially love your faceted black, it is so classy!




Thank you so much cross so is very special[emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## Lots love

piosavsfan said:


> Your new beads remind me of a carnival, beautiful colors.
> 
> 
> I don't love everything about it, but I do think it is pretty. I think I'm finding too many bangles that I find pretty and affordable and perhaps I should wait and save money for one that I feel is amazing but more expensive.




Thank you so much for my autumn when leaves are falling [emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## nexiv

As promised, Fatty with Ink [emoji4]

A couple with the flash 




Showing off their most saturated parts. Love just how black Ink is in places. 



I love the way they look together. They're a perfect fit next to one another.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

nexiv said:


> As promised, Fatty with Ink [emoji4]
> 
> A couple with the flash
> View attachment 3179985
> View attachment 3179986
> 
> 
> Showing off their most saturated parts. Love just how black Ink is in places.
> View attachment 3179988
> 
> 
> I love the way they look together. They're a perfect fit next to one another.
> View attachment 3179989
> View attachment 3179990
> View attachment 3179991



They do look wonderful together! Yin Yang beauty.. I really like the dark blackness of ink and the lighter spots take on a greyish lavender tinge because of Fatty. Have you tried wearing them in reverse order? Just wondering which way looks or feels better &#128522;


----------



## Lots love

nexiv said:


> As promised, Fatty with Ink [emoji4]
> 
> A couple with the flash
> View attachment 3179985
> View attachment 3179986
> 
> 
> Showing off their most saturated parts. Love just how black Ink is in places.
> View attachment 3179988
> 
> 
> I love the way they look together. They're a perfect fit next to one another.
> View attachment 3179989
> View attachment 3179990
> View attachment 3179991




I love your new bangle looks so cool looking where did u get it


----------



## Redkoi01

nexiv said:


> As promised, Fatty with Ink [emoji4]
> 
> A couple with the flash
> View attachment 3179985
> View attachment 3179986
> 
> 
> Showing off their most saturated parts. Love just how black Ink is in places.
> View attachment 3179988
> 
> 
> I love the way they look together. They're a perfect fit next to one another.
> View attachment 3179989
> View attachment 3179990
> View attachment 3179991



They look great together!!! &#128525;


----------



## crosso

nexiv said:


> As promised, Fatty with Ink [emoji4]
> 
> A couple with the flash
> View attachment 3179985
> View attachment 3179986
> 
> 
> Showing off their most saturated parts. Love just how black Ink is in places.
> View attachment 3179988
> 
> 
> I love the way they look together. They're a perfect fit next to one another.
> View attachment 3179989
> View attachment 3179990
> View attachment 3179991



Nevix, Ink is a seriously cool bangle! Love the dramatic pattern and color contrast. Congrats!


----------



## fanofjadeite

i need to grow more arms


----------



## Lots love

fanofjadeite said:


> i need to grow more arms




I know the feeling I love your black one nice stack [emoji179][emoji179]looking good [emoji7]


----------



## Lots love

another cool day out No sun today again 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
[emoji260][emoji263][emoji262][emoji261]&#129299;


----------



## fanofjadeite

Lots love said:


> I know the feeling I love your black one nice stack [emoji179][emoji179]looking good [emoji7]


thank you, lotslove


----------



## Lots love

fanofjadeite said:


> thank you, lotslove




Welcome &#129303;&#129303;


----------



## Lots love

Lots love said:


> Welcome &#129303;&#129303;




Love to see more pictures of your collection


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Good morning Jadies! Fanofjadeite and Lots Love I love your cool black bangles.
I was at a store recently and saw a beautiful black bangle. It was tio big on me. Price was not bad - $800.00 Cdn but I bet I could have gotten it for around $650.00 Cdn ($475.00 usd )


----------



## Lots love

today
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
[emoji171][emoji172][emoji170]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 was awesome day to take pictures of blue sky


----------



## Lots love

Can't forget my black diamond too 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
[emoji171][emoji172][emoji170]


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> Good morning Jadies! Fanofjadeite and Lots Love I love your cool black bangles.
> 
> I was at a store recently and saw a beautiful black bangle. It was tio big on me. Price was not bad - $800.00 Cdn but I bet I could have gotten it for around $650.00 Cdn ($475.00 usd )




Oh wow that sounds like good price how much bigger was it on u good morning to u too &#129303;&#129303;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> Oh wow that sounds like good price how much bigger was it on u good morning to u too &#129303;&#129303;



I'm estimating it was about 3mm too big. It is not very wide or thick and so the difference in size is quite noticeable. It was pretty but what I didnt like was that is was all black with medium shine. I prefer either all black and super shiny or even better, black with some greyish translucent bits - more interesting.


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> I'm estimating it was about 3mm too big. It is not very wide or thick and so the difference in size is quite noticeable. It was pretty but what I didnt like was that is was all black with medium shine. I prefer either all black and super shiny or even better, black with some greyish translucent bits - more interesting.




I understand me too I'm the same way special with black


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> I understand me too I'm the same way special with black


t

Now your black bangle with the diamond cuts is spectacular.... Where did you get it? I've yet to see one in real life. May I ask if it was very expensive?


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> t
> 
> 
> 
> Now your black bangle with the diamond cuts is spectacular.... Where did you get it? I've yet to see one in real life. May I ask if it was very expensive?




I got it from very nice old man who was miner and the big boss he worked for let him have a boulder he had it for over 40 years got last year God rest in peace when the old man past away his daughter sold it to me knowing I would take good care of his collection so I feel honored having it [emoji172][emoji170][emoji171] I know finding black chic jadeite is very rare to have one I'm very lucky person &#129303;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> I got it from very nice old man who was miner and the big boss he worked for let him have a boulder he had it for over 40 years got last year God rest in peace when the old man past away his daughter sold it to me knowing I would take good care of his collection so I feel honored having it [emoji172][emoji170][emoji171] I know finding black chic jadeite is very rare to have one I'm very lucky person &#129303;



Ah yes I think you mentioned this before. I can't keep the stories behind these wonderful bangles straight 
It's a touching story and no wonder she is extra special.


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> Ah yes I think you mentioned this before. I can't keep the stories behind these wonderful bangles straight
> 
> It's a touching story and no wonder she is extra special.




Thank u &#129303;[emoji135]&#127996;[emoji135]&#127996;I know it's hard with all the members on here I understand [emoji171]


----------



## zipcount

Jadepeony on Etsy sells black faceted nephrite jade bangles.  You can email the owner to custom make one in your size.  It is $800, but I have seen it go on sale for $650.   Happy shopping.


----------



## crosso

Earrings arrived today, lavender set complete! &#128522;


----------



## Junkenpo

crosso said:


> Earrings arrived today, lavender set complete! &#128522;



Love sets!  Your apple looks good enough to eat!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

zipcount said:


> Jadepeony on Etsy sells black faceted nephrite jade bangles.  You can email the owner to custom make one in your size.  It is $800, but I have seen it go on sale for $650.   Happy shopping.


 
Thank you Zipcount - will check it out


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Earrings arrived today, lavender set complete! &#128522;




I love it Crosso - so pretty and the apple gives it a slightly whimsical feel. Very nice shade of lavender in each piece - a touch of pink. It is complete unless of course you want to add a ring - just sayin &#128521;


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Someone asked me for sunlight photos of my Galaxy stone Canadian nephrite bangle. My notifications don't work on my iPhone app, otherwise I'd quote. It's a bit cloudy today but here we go.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> Someone asked me for sunlight photos of my Galaxy stone Canadian nephrite bangle. My notifications don't work on my iPhone app, otherwise I'd quote. It's a bit cloudy today but here we go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180840
> View attachment 3180845



It's a very rich deep forest green. Is it the Yukon snow from Allan? I am more partial to bright and or pale minty greens but this is very regal looking. Thanks for posting


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> It's a very rich deep forest green. Is it the Yukon snow from Allan? I am more partial to bright and or pale minty greens but this is very regal looking. Thanks for posting




Yes it is one of Allan's creations. He calls it Galaxy stone, it doesn't have the snow bits but does have milky streaks. It is darker than Yukon snow. I personally don't like the snow. At first I didn't like that it was so dark, but I warmed up to it very recently for exactly how you described it...rich color and regal looking. Here are a couple more indoor shots.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Here's a better natural lighting shot from a different day.


----------



## nexiv

crosso said:


> Earrings arrived today, lavender set complete! [emoji4]




Just stunning. So happy jealous [emoji1]


----------



## nexiv

Lots love said:


> I got it from very nice old man who was miner and the big boss he worked for let him have a boulder he had it for over 40 years got last year God rest in peace when the old man past away his daughter sold it to me knowing I would take good care of his collection so I feel honored having it [emoji172][emoji170][emoji171] I know finding black chic jadeite is very rare to have one I'm very lucky person &#129303;




What a lovely story! Amazing.


----------



## crosso

*NYC Princess* said:


> Someone asked me for sunlight photos of my Galaxy stone Canadian nephrite bangle. My notifications don't work on my iPhone app, otherwise I'd quote. It's a bit cloudy today but here we go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180840
> View attachment 3180845



So beautiful!!!


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> I love it Crosso - so pretty and the apple gives it a slightly whimsical feel. Very nice shade of lavender in each piece - a touch of pink. It is complete unless of course you want to add a ring - just sayin &#128521;



Thank you! 
This ring would be perfect, but out of my price range, sad to say &#128533;


----------



## crosso

Junkenpo said:


> Love sets!  Your apple looks good enough to eat!



Thanks, JKP!  I am in love with lavender lately! The hinged is a bit dressy for me with the gold for an everyday bangle, as is my carved one, so have this one coming from my good friend Suzanne  &#128566;.  Hope it will be as pretty in person, so to speak and as nice as  2boys_jademommy's she got from SC - and that it fits! It's 56mm, which is smaller than any of my others by 1mm, but think I can manage it with lotion or hair conditioner.


----------



## crosso

nexiv said:


> Just stunning. So happy jealous [emoji1]



Thanks,  nevix! It has been a few years in the hunt trying to find the evenness of color and color match that I could afford, but am so thrilled with each piece now, individually and together. It can be done! Just takes time and patience &#128521;


----------



## crosso

*NYC Princess* said:


> Here's a better natural lighting shot from a different day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180895



WOW! The richness of color is amazing!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Thank you!
> This ring would be perfect, but out of my price range, sad to say &#128533;



Man this ring is so feminine and elegant. A simple but beautiful design. It is expensive but maybe the seller will have a Christmas sale and you can make an even lower offer and before you know it - it's part of your lavender set


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Thanks, JKP!  I am in love with lavender lately! The hinged is a bit dressy for me with the gold for an everyday bangle, as is my carved one, so have this one coming from my good friend Suzanne  &#128566;.  Hope it will be as pretty in person, so to speak and as nice as  2boys_jademommy's she got from SC - and that it fits! It's 56mm, which is smaller than any of my others by 1mm, but think I can manage it with lotion or hair conditioner.



Aw thank you Crosso I hope it will be beautiful too it looks nice in the pics and Susanne doesn't have very good pics so it should be better than this &#128522;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Question for the Jadies - do you find certain colours of Jade better suited to a season? For some reason I tend to like shades of green for spring and summer and lavender for fall and winter. Maybe it it has to do with the colours of clothes I wear.


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> Question for the Jadies - do you find certain colours of Jade better suited to a season? For some reason I tend to like shades of green for spring and summer and lavender for fall and winter. Maybe it it has to do with the colours of clothes I wear.



Absolutely. I definitely think of my bangles as seasonal. The paler and bright colors are more spring/summer and the greys, black, darker greens and some of my agates are more fall/winter. The black and pure white are year round, but mostly it depends on what I'm wearing,  so it is very much seasonal, although I don't have any hard rules about it. My goal in collecting was to have a wardrobe of jade, because unlike any other stone or jewelry, I want to wear it all the time! Jade (especially in the U.S.) is a unique and intensely personal gemstone.


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> Question for the Jadies - do you find certain colours of Jade better suited to a season? For some reason I tend to like shades of green for spring and summer and lavender for fall and winter. Maybe it it has to do with the colours of clothes I wear.




From my own opinion I wear what color I'm drawn to more then anything I follow my gut feeling &#129299;I hope this helps


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Absolutely. I definitely think of my bangles as seasonal. The paler and bright colors are more spring/summer and the greys, black, darker greens and some of my agates are more fall/winter. The black and pure white are year round, but mostly it depends on what I'm wearing,  so it is very much seasonal, although I don't have any hard rules about it. My goal in collecting was to have a wardrobe of jade, because unlike any other stone or jewelry, I want to wear it all the time! Jade (especially in the U.S.) is a unique and intensely personal gemstone.



You're right Jade is an intensely personal stone. It has a special energy. I think the notion that it is "alive" has to do with this.

I think black would be more of a winter bangle but white is year round.
I also find all colours of Jade can have a feminine or masculine energy but lavender is always feminine to me.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

This is what I have been wearing most days. Left and right wrist. Picture was taken during lunch today. It was a sunny but cool day and we spent most of it outside so I had my boots on

[/ATTACH]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

I can never seem to attach two pics in one post...


----------



## buzzytoes

This is a set my grandmother had made back in the 90's sometime I believe. It was made with the intent to hand down to me, hence it has my birthstone of ruby as well. She did one for each of her three granddaughters. I wore the set on my wedding day, but haven't had cause to wear it since so mostly it sits in the safe deposit box.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

buzzytoes said:


> This is a set my grandmother had made back in the 90's sometime I believe. It was made with the intent to hand down to me, hence it has my birthstone of ruby as well. She did one for each of her three granddaughters. I wore the set on my wedding day, but haven't had cause to wear it since so mostly it sits in the safe deposit box.



Buzzytoes how nice of your grandma to do this! I do see Jade with diamonds but can't say I see diamonds and rubies surrounding lavender Jade very often. It's a great design. Did her other granddaughters receive gifts of Jade as well?
It's too special to sit in a deposit box - you should wear it &#128522;


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> This is what I have been wearing most days. Left and right wrist. Picture was taken during lunch today. It was a sunny but cool day and we spent most of it outside so I had my boots on
> 
> 
> 
> [/ATTACH]




I love your one with Tiffany bracelet looks amazing on u love the color too [emoji8]


----------



## buzzytoes

2boys_jademommy said:


> Buzzytoes how nice of your grandma to do this! I do see Jade with diamonds but can't say I see diamonds and rubies surrounding lavender Jade very often. It's a great design. Did her other granddaughters receive gifts of Jade as well?
> It's too special to sit in a deposit box - you should wear it &#128522;



Not really sure why she picked the lavender Jade. She did black Onyx and something for my cousin, and something with Pearl for my sister. She had a lot of jewelry that she passed down and her tastes were widely varied. Once she had granddaughters I think she started to purchase things specifically with our birthstones to pass down.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> I love your one with Tiffany bracelet looks amazing on u love the color too [emoji8]



Thank you Lots Love- this one I've grown to love more recently. I used to think it was a bit too flat (not enough of a dome) but now I appreciate that it's is flatter and not so bulky. A different look but a nice one. Also thought it wasn't pink enough but now I love that it is a blue/ grey lavender. &#128525;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

buzzytoes said:


> Not really sure why she picked the lavender Jade. She did black Onyx and something for my cousin, and something with Pearl for my sister. She had a lot of jewelry that she passed down and her tastes were widely varied. Once she had granddaughters I think she started to purchase things specifically with our birthstones to pass down.



Well your set is certainly beautiful and I'm sure the others were too.  I only have boys so I do hope to someday have a granddaughter to pass things on to - and daughter in laws of course


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thank you Lots Love- this one I've grown to love more recently. I used to think it was a bit too flat (not enough of a dome) but now I appreciate that it's is flatter and not so bulky. A different look but a nice one. Also thought it wasn't pink enough but now I love that it is a blue/ grey lavender. [emoji7]




Me too love thinner not so bulky like u said well it's beautiful against your skin [emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## Junkenpo

*NYC Princess* said:


> Someone asked me for sunlight photos of my Galaxy stone Canadian nephrite bangle. My notifications don't work on my iPhone app, otherwise I'd quote. It's a bit cloudy today but here we go.



This looks really great on you. My YS actually looks very similar to this since she has very little "snow" bits on her. Was there a significant difference in price between the YS and the Galaxy stone? 



crosso said:


> Thanks, JKP!  I am in love with lavender lately! The hinged is a bit dressy for me with the gold for an everyday bangle, as is my carved one, so have this one coming from my good friend Suzanne  &#128566;.  Hope it will be as pretty in person, so to speak and as nice as  2boys_jademommy's she got from SC - and that it fits! It's 56mm, which is smaller than any of my others by 1mm, but think I can manage it with lotion or hair conditioner.



Oohh... this one looks like she has really nice saturation of color.  Fingers crossed for you!



2boys_jademommy said:


> Question for the Jadies - do you find certain colours of Jade better suited to a season? For some reason I tend to like shades of green for spring and summer and lavender for fall and winter. Maybe it it has to do with the colours of clothes I wear.



I live in Hawaii, so the seasons are "mostly sunny & hot" or "kinda rainy sometimes and hot". lol   Like most folk here, I get excited when the temp dips into the low 70s.  I only pic my jade based on how I feel and what calls to me to balance how I feel. 




2boys_jademommy said:


> This is what I have been wearing most days. Left and right wrist. Picture was taken during lunch today. It was a sunny but cool day and we spent most of it outside so I had my boots on



Great bangles.  I love the low dome.  That's very similar to what I'd want for my dream black. 



buzzytoes said:


> This is a set my grandmother had made back in the 90's sometime I believe. It was made with the intent to hand down to me, hence it has my birthstone of ruby as well. She did one for each of her three granddaughters. I wore the set on my wedding day, but haven't had cause to wear it since so mostly it sits in the safe deposit box.



Sooo gorgeous!  Such fine grain and even coloring.  It looks great paired with diamonds and rubies.  You absolutely should wear it out more often.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

crosso said:


> Thanks, JKP!  I am in love with lavender lately! The hinged is a bit dressy for me with the gold for an everyday bangle, as is my carved one, so have this one coming from my good friend Suzanne  [emoji55].  Hope it will be as pretty in person, so to speak and as nice as  2boys_jademommy's she got from SC - and that it fits! It's 56mm, which is smaller than any of my others by 1mm, but think I can manage it with lotion or hair conditioner.




Very sweet looking


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Junkenpo said:


> This looks really great on you. My YS actually looks very similar to this since she has very little "snow" bits on her. Was there a significant difference in price between the YS and the Galaxy stone?




Thanks! How much was YS? Galaxy was $500 plus tax and shipping.


----------



## BabyDarling

2boys_jademommy said:


> This is what I have been wearing most days. Left and right wrist. Picture was taken during lunch today. It was a sunny but cool day and we spent most of it outside so I had my boots on
> 
> 
> 
> [/ATTACH]



Oooh I love the flat profile of this one.. I try to avoid very wide bangles cos they usually are too bulky but this looks very nice to wear. the colour is very beautiful.



buzzytoes said:


> This is a set my grandmother had made back in the 90's sometime I believe. It was made with the intent to hand down to me, hence it has my birthstone of ruby as well. She did one for each of her three granddaughters. I wore the set on my wedding day, but haven't had cause to wear it since so mostly it sits in the safe deposit box.


definitely an heirloom piece. very very gorgeous. your grandmother has good taste


----------



## Junkenpo

Okay... dug up another shot of my li'l princesses next to my fave D shape.

PL is 16mm wide and 6mm thick with a 51mm inner diameter.

I think Lippy is 53.5mm & 7.7 and BP is 51.5 & 7mm.  Lippy is taller than she is wide.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Okay... dug up another shot of my li'l princesses next to my fave D shape.
> 
> PL is 16mm wide and 6mm thick with a 51mm inner diameter.
> 
> I think Lippy is 53.5mm & 7.7 and BP is 51.5 & 7mm.  Lippy is taller than she is wide.



Great pic JKP! It really shows the differenc in looks and fit for the princess vs d. 

I will post a pic too...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Here is my family Jade shot. I also have a shape oval white bangle but I suspect it is treated so I didn't include it. From the bottom is my everyday left hand bangle. It's 50 mm and probably 8 mm. Next is a pale green princess. It has a couple of vivid green spots. It is about 50.5 mm. Third from bottom is a pinkish lavender from Suzanne's Corner. It is 51 mm and 9mm thick. My d shape blue grey lavender is 52 mm. Last I have my bead bracelet which may or may not be nephrite. It was given to me years ago by my moms aunt.


----------



## chubbychoco

Hi jadies. I'm just curious.  Those wearing 53mm and below. Are u all petite?  May I know how tall u jadies are?  I'm 5'5 but the smallest I can wear is a 55mm.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

chubbychoco said:


> Hi jadies. I'm just curious.  Those wearing 53mm and below. Are u all petite?  May I know how tall u jadies are?  I'm 5'5 but the smallest I can wear is a 55mm.



I am very short / petite. I am 4'10" ish and fairly slim although I've gained some weight in recent years. I have a low pain tolerance and I don't like the idea of a bangle possible being stuck in my arm otherwise I could go smaller. I like the look of a snug fit but I don't mind loser fit either as long as it isn't overly big. Mine often stay up on my arm anyway.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

chubbychoco said:


> Hi jadies. I'm just curious.  Those wearing 53mm and below. Are u all petite?  May I know how tall u jadies are?  I'm 5'5 but the smallest I can wear is a 55mm.




I wear 53-54 usually but I have one slightly under 53, and tried others on. I am 5'2.5" and an 0/2 American size.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Speaking of some of the lavender rings you ladies posted, here's one I saw on Gege's etsy. It isn't there anymore so I guess someone bought it (anyone here??). I think it was $7k+


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> Here is my family Jade shot. I also have a shape oval white bangle but I suspect it is treated so I didn't include it. From the bottom is my everyday left hand bangle. It's 50 mm and probably 8 mm. Next is a pale green princess. It has a couple of vivid green spots. It is about 50.5 mm. Third from bottom is a pinkish lavender from Suzanne's Corner. It is 51 mm and 9mm thick. My d shape blue grey lavender is 52 mm. Last I have my bead bracelet which may or may not be nephrite. It was given to me years ago by my moms aunt.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181436




Very nice!! I think you know which is my favorite! [emoji16][emoji171]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> Very nice!! I think you know which is my favorite! [emoji16][emoji171]



Well it has to be one of the lavenders and since I know you value colour over translucence its is the princess I got from Suzanne's corner 

With your bangles they are all gorgeous but my favourite is your blue princess from jojo &#128525;


----------



## chubbychoco

I envy u two.  I saw some nice bangles on sc.  But those I like are either 52 or 53mm


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

chubbychoco said:


> I envy u two.  I saw some nice bangles on sc.  But those I like are either 52 or 53mm



Really? I find most bangles to be around 55-56 mm. I gues it depends on the seller. The stores in Toronto / Markham mostly sells 53 - 57 I would say.


----------



## nexiv

chubbychoco said:


> Hi jadies. I'm just curious.  Those wearing 53mm and below. Are u all petite?  May I know how tall u jadies are?  I'm 5'5 but the smallest I can wear is a 55mm.




I'm just over 5'6 and overweight at 14st. I'm wearing 60+ but I reckon I could get a 59 on.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

nexiv said:


> I'm just over 5'6 and overweight at 14st. I'm wearing 60+ but I reckon I could get a 59 on.


 You probably could - just depends on the width of the bangle and your pain tolerance


----------



## Junkenpo

chubbychoco said:


> Hi jadies. I'm just curious.  Those wearing 53mm and below. Are u all petite?  May I know how tall u jadies are?  I'm 5'5 but the smallest I can wear is a 55mm.





I'm 5'0" (152.4cm) and overweight. lol Thankfully I haven't gained too much in my wrists.


----------



## Jade4Me

My Maw Sit Sit beads finally arrived yesterday. Whoever said jade on steroids nailed it!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> My Maw Sit Sit beads finally arrived yesterday. Whoever said jade on steroids nailed it!



Wow is this one long necklace you wrapped around your wrist?
This is a good pic of maw sit beads - I'm sure my bead bracelet is not maw sit sit.


----------



## Jade4Me

I'll try to catch up...
Redkoi01, love your family shot - gorgeous bangles!
Lots love, the colors in your new autumn bead bracelet are so rich and saturated! Nice big size beads, too!
Piosavsfan, are you getting that bangle? It's very pretty and I'd ask specifically about any color polish since that is not the same as using dyes on jadeite.
Nexiv, love love love Ink! I'm getting even more excited about Black Mist arriving hopefully soon!
Crosso, the new earrings are a perfect match congrats on your set! Also, looking forward to hearing about your new SC bangle!
Buzzytoes, gorgeous set and wonderful sentimental heirloom to pass on!
Wonderful family shot 2boys!
Chubbychoco, I'm 5' 4" and same dress size as NYC Princess. While I can shove on 53-54mm D-shapes with soap & water (my pain threshold is kinda high) I tend to wear them less nowadays since I change bangles almost daily. Now I avoid buying D-shapes smaller than 55.5mm.


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> Wow is this one long necklace you wrapped around your wrist?
> This is a good pic of maw sit beads - I'm sure my bead bracelet is not maw sit sit.


Yes, it's still strung as a long mala necklace so I simply wrapped it around my wrist to get as many beads as possible in the pic. I was pleasantly surprised at how relatively even in size, shape and color they look as a long mala. The seller's description cautioned on uneven colors, shapes and sizes due to being hand carved. Up close you can see variances in color, which is what I expected. I'm only a teeny weeny bit disappointed they are 10-10.5mm vs 12mm, but I think it was described as 10-12mm so it's a fair deal.


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> Really? I find most bangles to be around 55-56 mm. I gues it depends on the seller. The stores in Toronto / Markham mostly sells 53 - 57 I would say.


I need to go jade bangle shopping in Toronto! I go for 56-57mm D-shapes and 54-55.5mm princesses nowadays.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Yes, it's still strung as a long mala necklace so I simply wrapped it around my wrist to get as many beads as possible in the pic. I was pleasantly surprised at how relatively even in size, shape and color they look as a long mala. The seller's description cautioned on uneven colors, shapes and sizes due to being hand carved. Up close you can see variances in color, which is what I expected. I'm only a teeny weeny bit disappointed they are 10-10.5mm vs 12mm, but I think it was described as 10-12mm so it's a fair deal.



Will you wear it both as a necklace and as a wrap bracelet? It's very striking because of the rich green colour and there are just sooo many beads &#128521;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> I need to go jade bangle shopping in Toronto! I go for 56-57mm D-shapes and 54-55.5mm princesses nowadays.



Definitely should come to Toronto &#128522;
I do find prices in stores to be more than online. I suppose due to rent and in some cases hiring employees.


----------



## Junkenpo

Jade4Me said:


> My Maw Sit Sit beads finally arrived yesterday. Whoever said jade on steroids nailed it!



Great color!  I love beads.   I want to get my teeny multi-colored bead necklace restrung as I'm afraid of losing all those tiny beads, but I have no idea who would do that locally.  I guess I should go pop around the craft fairs to see who does stringing and ask if they do restring services.


----------



## Jade4Me

fanofjadeite said:


> i need to grow more arms


Pretty!!! Refresh my memory on the honey bangle - it's jadeite?




*NYC Princess* said:


> Here's a better natural lighting shot from a different day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180895


So pretty - I love the rich greens of Canadian jade!




2boys_jademommy said:


> Question for the Jadies - do you find certain colours of Jade better suited to a season? For some reason I tend to like shades of green for spring and summer and lavender for fall and winter. Maybe it it has to do with the colours of clothes I wear.


I tend to not pay much heed to the seasons and wear what suits my moods and feelings year round.



crosso said:


> Absolutely. I definitely think of my bangles as seasonal. The paler and bright colors are more spring/summer and the greys, black, darker greens and some of my agates are more fall/winter. The black and pure white are year round, but mostly it depends on what I'm wearing,  so it is very much seasonal, although I don't have any hard rules about it. My goal in collecting was to have a wardrobe of jade, because unlike any other stone or jewelry, I want to wear it all the time! Jade (especially in the U.S.) is a unique and intensely personal gemstone.


Well said that it's an intensely personal gemstone!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Today's picture during lunch. This is the other side of my everyday bangle. The green is a bit darker.


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> Will you wear it both as a necklace and as a wrap bracelet? It's very striking because of the rich green colour and there are just sooo many beads &#128521;


My plan for them is a poor woman's version of the famous Barbara Hutton jadeite bead necklace. That's why I should've asked the seller for the biggest beads in this lot. But maybe the smaller ones were nicer than his biggest ones, in which case I'd rather have the smaller nicer ones... Being a 108 bead mala, I'll have a lot of beads left over after I pick out the best ones to string and knot a 20-22" necklace. The extras may become Christmas gifts to my family and friends...or I'll just hoard them all for myself...we'll see... This steroid green is perfect for Christmas!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> My plan for them is a poor woman's version of the famous Barbara Hutton jadeite bead necklace. That's why I should've asked the seller for the biggest beads in this lot. But maybe the smaller ones were nicer than his biggest ones, in which case I'd rather have the smaller nicer ones... Being a 108 bead mala, I'll have a lot of beads left over after I pick out the best ones to string and knot a 20-22" necklace. The extras may become Christmas gifts to my family and friends...or I'll just hoard them all for myself...we'll see... This steroid green is perfect for Christmas!



lol steroid green &#128539;


----------



## Jade4Me

Junkenpo said:


> Great color!  I love beads.   I want to get my teeny multi-colored bead necklace restrung as I'm afraid of losing all those tiny beads, but I have no idea who would do that locally.  I guess I should go pop around the craft fairs to see who does stringing and ask if they do restring services.


It's not hard to restring them yourself onto durable jewelry nylon coated beading wire like Softflex. You just need to buy crimp beads, bead crimper, and if you want to cover the crimp beads, crimp covers. Are there bead stores near you? Some will offer stringing and general repair services. Some also offer short classes so you can learn how to restring your beads.


----------



## dster1

2boys_jademommy said:


> Here is my family Jade shot. I also have a shape oval white bangle but I suspect it is treated so I didn't include it. From the bottom is my everyday left hand bangle. It's 50 mm and probably 8 mm. Next is a pale green princess. It has a couple of vivid green spots. It is about 50.5 mm. Third from bottom is a pinkish lavender from Suzanne's Corner. It is 51 mm and 9mm thick. My d shape blue grey lavender is 52 mm. Last I have my bead bracelet which may or may not be nephrite. It was given to me years ago by my moms aunt.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181436




I love your lavender princess!! I'm still on the hunt for one [emoji24]


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> Definitely should come to Toronto &#128522;
> I do find prices in stores to be more than online. I suppose due to rent and in some cases hiring employees.


Yes, a brick & mortar store can make for higher prices. But the experience of being able to see, touch and try on in person would be the first for me! I need a cousin on the west coast to get married so I have an excuse to fly out there and have my aunties help me shop for jade bangles! I have relatives in Vancouver, BC, but the last time I was there a few years back for a wedding I wasn't interested in jade bangles and only my aunts wore any. Never saw any of my cousins wear any jade at all, but I wasn't looking so hard either. Though I would've noticed a bangle even back then.

Update to say I did see a jade bangle on one of my cousin's wife, who ironically is not Asian descent, and she wears it 24/7 after my aunt gave it to her as a engagement or wedding gift.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

dster1 said:


> I love your lavender princess!! I'm still on the hunt for one [emoji24]



Thank you Dster. What size do you wear? I bought mine from Suzanne's comer on eBay. It was not very expensive and she was nice to work with

By the way any Jadies here bought from Jade Peony? I think they are in British Columbia. They do customers orders. Any feedback on your experience with them would be appreciated


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thank you Dster. What size do you wear? I bought mine from Suzanne's comer on eBay. It was not very expensive and she was nice to work with
> 
> By the way any Jadies here bought from Jade Peony? I think they are in British Columbia. They do customers orders. Any feedback on your experience with them would be appreciated



I bought this necklace from Jade Peony. Lovely jade and pretty quick shipping.  Straightforward transaction and no complaints at all.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> I bought this necklace from Jade Peony. Lovely jade and pretty quick shipping.  Straightforward transaction and no complaints at all.



Good to know thanks! Your necklace is breathtaking. Not only is the pendant pretty but the chain is beautiful too. It's a nice balance because the pendant to me is more elegant and dressy and the necklace is so fun and more casual and so it balances each other out. Can look chic with jeans or a little black dress. Was this designed by the sisters of Jade peony or did you design this one?


----------



## dster1

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thank you Dster. What size do you wear? I bought mine from Suzanne's comer on eBay. It was not very expensive and she was nice to work with
> 
> 
> 
> By the way any Jadies here bought from Jade Peony? I think they are in British Columbia. They do customers orders. Any feedback on your experience with them would be appreciated




I'm looking for 53-54 but I think I can get on a 52 with some pain haha.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Yes, a brick & mortar store can make for higher prices. But the experience of being able to see, touch and try on in person would be the first for me! I need a cousin on the west coast to get married so I have an excuse to fly out there and have my aunties help me shop for jade bangles! I have relatives in Vancouver, BC, but the last time I was there a few years back for a wedding I wasn't interested in jade bangles and only my aunts wore any. Never saw any of my cousins wear any jade at all, but I wasn't looking so hard either. Though I would've noticed a bangle even back then.
> 
> Update to say I did see a jade bangle on one of my cousin's wife, who ironically is not Asian descent, and she wears it 24/7 after my aunt gave it to her as a engagement or wedding gift.



yeah it is much better if you can shop for jade especially jade bangles in person so you can try it on for size. Plus jade is difficult to photograph accurately.  I bet if you were to take a trip to Vancouver now you may see more young women wearing jade. Not a lot but enough to notice. When I say "young" I mean women in their mid twenties and up - the under 25 year olds have not caught on yet lol! The majority of jade wearers I see are of Asian descent but I have seen non asians wearing jade too. I am sure it will only gaining in popularity - and price


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

dster1 said:


> I'm looking for 53-54 but I think I can get on a 52 with some pain haha.



You wear a very popular size so I am sure you will find a beautiful lavender princess in no time...


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> Good to know thanks! Your necklace is breathtaking. Not only is the pendant pretty but the chain is beautiful too. It's a nice balance because the pendant to me is more elegant and dressy and the necklace is so fun and more casual and so it balances each other out. Can look chic with jeans or a little black dress. Was this designed by the sisters of Jade peony or did you design this one?



Thanks jademommy!  This was the sisters' design. They had some earrings to match too, but I thought that would be too matchy matchy, so I wear it with an antique jadeite ring and pearl earrings.  Although the pearls don't match in color, they are far enough apart when I wear them it doesn't matter.


----------



## cdtracing

crosso said:


> I bought this necklace from Jade Peony. Lovely jade and pretty quick shipping.  Straightforward transaction and no complaints at all.





crosso said:


> Thanks jademommy!  This was the sisters' design. They had some earrings to match too, but I thought that would be too matchy matchy, so I wear it with an antique jadeite ring and pearl earrings.  Although the pearls don't match in color, they are far enough apart when I wear them it doesn't matter.



Crosso, that necklace is beautiful & I love how you mix it with the antique ring & pearl earrings.  Comes together for a stunning look!  I may need to check out Jade Peony!


----------



## Junkenpo

Jade4Me said:


> My plan for them is a poor woman's version of the famous Barbara Hutton jadeite bead necklace. That's why I should've asked the seller for the biggest beads in this lot. But maybe the smaller ones were nicer than his biggest ones, in which case I'd rather have the smaller nicer ones... Being a 108 bead mala, I'll have a lot of beads left over after I pick out the best ones to string and knot a 20-22" necklace. The extras may become Christmas gifts to my family and friends...or I'll just hoard them all for myself...we'll see... This steroid green is perfect for Christmas!



For those not familiar with the Hutton necklace... it is amazing! 







http://www.ecuavisa.com/articulo/no...utton-madivani-record-collar-jade-27-millones




> The "Hutton-Madivani" a necklace of 27 stones polished jade Chinese Qing Dynasty and in 1933 the prestigious jewelry house Cartier took over engarzarlas with closure made of rubies and diamonds, has become part jewelry this gemstone world's most expensive green.
> 
> The record was reached yesterday at the auction house Sotheby's sold jade necklace by 27.44 million dollars.
> 
> The piece of jewelry was designed for a wealthy American heiress, Barbara Hutton Woolworth, who first wore her wedding day in 1933, with Prince Alexis Mdivani, member of an aristocratic family from Georgia.
> 
> His father, Frank Winfield Woolworth business magnate, paid $ 55,000 by the time the necklace as a wedding gift for his daughter who, at 21, was among the wealthiest young heiresses in the world.
> 
> Woolworth Hutton was photographed with the coveted piece of jewelry months after their wedding, at the Metropolitan Opera House in New York, a year before divorce.
> 
> Alexis Mdivani died in 1935 in a traffic accident on the Costa Brava in Spain.
> 
> The necklace was in family hands for four decades until it was first sold at auction in 1988 that it came to pay two million dollars, which already at that time made the necklace Hutton-Mdivani is crowned as the piece of jewelry in the world's most expensive jade.
> 
> The Hutton-Mdivani, yesterday handed to a collector who won a bid that lasted about twenty minutes, expected to reach at least twelve million during the auction, said Quek Chin Yeow Efe, vice president of Jewelry Sotheby's.
> 
> We are before a unique piece of jewelry, exquisite quality and a significant historical background, Chin Yeow said.
> 
> Jade, the most revered gemstone in the East and the distinction that gives its preparation and its owners -distinguidos aristocratic characters of European and American- and social life make this necklace a coveted piece for collectors world but especially for Asians, he added.
> 
> In the same auction which sold the Hutton-Mdivani will bid for the Red Emperor, a diamond necklace and 60 rubies, over a hundred years old, and whose preparation took more than eight years after cutting and polishing every stone beautiful hand and which was paid $ 9.9 million.
> 
> In addition, the ring almost 30 carat Burmese ruby &#8203;&#8203;Cartier who accompanied the Red Emperor sold for $ 7.3 million, a loner who also has more than a hundred years of history.
> 
> Another diamond necklace over ten carats, created by the Indian jeweler Nirav Modi, who has 17 brilliant-cut gems -the first auction in Asia featuring diamonds of the highest rated by its symmetry and is court- auctioned for $ 6.5 million.
> 
> Sotheby's Hong Kong, the third largest auctioneer of jewelry in the world after New York and Geneva raised in Monday's session more than $ 106 million and continues to bring expensive jewelry in Asia, a market with a steady increasing demand for items Luxury.
> 
> During the past weekend, Sotheby's sold more than 125 million pieces of modern and contemporary Asian art, corresponding to the first season of the year auction house of London in Hong Kong.






2boys_jademommy said:


> Thank you Dster. What size do you wear? I bought mine from Suzanne's comer on eBay. It was not very expensive and she was nice to work with
> 
> By the way any Jadies here bought from Jade Peony? I think they are in British Columbia. They do customers orders. Any feedback on your experience with them would be appreciated



I have!  I liked the earrings they had, and had them put in 18k ear wires instead of the sterling listed.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Thanks jademommy!  This was the sisters' design. They had some earrings to match too, but I thought that would be too matchy matchy, so I wear it with an antique jadeite ring and pearl earrings.  Although the pearls don't match in color, they are far enough apart when I wear them it doesn't matter.



The earrings pair nicely with the necklace. The pearls are very similar in size and colour so they do match.


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> yeah it is much better if you can shop for jade especially jade bangles in person so you can try it on for size. Plus jade is difficult to photograph accurately.  I bet if you were to take a trip to Vancouver now you may see more young women wearing jade. Not a lot but enough to notice. When I say "young" I mean women in their mid twenties and up - the under 25 year olds have not caught on yet lol! The majority of jade wearers I see are of Asian descent but I have seen non asians wearing jade too. I am sure it will only gaining in popularity - and price


I'd be so on a jade hunt the next time I'm in Vancouver! I'd notice everyone's bangles, too. My aunts wear translucent light green ones if I vaguely recall, which hardly got a passing glance from me last time. But you can be sure I'll zero in on them next time!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> I'd be so on a jade hunt the next time I'm in Vancouver! I'd notice everyone's bangles, too. My aunts wear translucent light green ones if I vaguely recall, which hardly got a passing glance from me last time. But you can be sure I'll zero in on them next time!



In my family I am the only one who wears a Jade bangle. My grandma who has passed away used to wear a green Jade bangle. Out of my friends only one wears a bangle. She bought it on a trip to Asia years ago.


----------



## crosso

Thanks,  cdtracing and Jademommy!  CD, you should definitely check them out, their pieces are mostly small, but from what I've seen, the quality is really nice!


----------



## Silver Mom

Hi everybody, hope you are having a great weekend.  Haven't been wearing my jades at all lately but finally got them out today for a family picture.  Here they are.  First up my lavender princess, then my golden yellow, next my blue, followed by my lightly carved white, then my square siberian green, next my EB black, then my red, and finally my lavender and green d shape. I guess they were all happy to get a bit of fresh air.  LOL  Have a great weekend everybody.


----------



## Lots love

Silver Mom said:


> Hi everybody, hope you are having a great weekend.  Haven't been wearing my jades at all lately but finally got them out today for a family picture.  Here they are.  First up my lavender princess, then my golden yellow, next my blue, followed by my lightly carved white, then my square siberian green, next my EB black, then my red, and finally my lavender and green d shape. I guess they were all happy to get a bit of fresh air.  LOL  Have a great weekend everybody.




Well you have the most amazing collection and the colors are so gorgeous thank you so very much for sharing your Jade family [emoji8][emoji8]t [emoji171][emoji170][emoji172]&#129303;&#129303;love the stack too [emoji23][emoji23][emoji294]&#65039;[emoji93]


----------



## Lots love

Well here is my family of Jade  forgive my not the best background have to take group photo for the holidays soon 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
[emoji171][emoji41][emoji170]&#129303;[emoji172]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
forgot my new bead bracelet too [emoji7]


----------



## Junkenpo

Silver Mom said:


> Hi everybody, hope you are having a great weekend.  Haven't been wearing my jades at all lately but finally got them out today for a family picture.  Here they are.  First up my lavender princess, then my golden yellow, next my blue, followed by my lightly carved white, then my square siberian green, next my EB black, then my red, and finally my lavender and green d shape. I guess they were all happy to get a bit of fresh air.  LOL  Have a great weekend everybody.



Ohhh!  I was hanging out in the stone of heaven thread and missed this post.  Soooo gorgeous! Your square Siberian is such a happy color and the EB is so amazingly dark. 

Love everything about your collection!


----------



## kiana904

Hi Ladies,


I am interested to purchase a jade bangle.  This would be my first jade purchase and was wondering if you would be kind enough to help me.  I have 1 or 2 pieces of Jade jewelry given by my mom growing up but I never really liked them and have not been wearing them.  I do have a very pretty lavender jade bangle that I have worn as a child and have outgrown - that I kept with me for sentimental reason.  


I am looking for a bangle that is not very thick and heavy and one that is also tight fitting around my wrist (I have small wrist).  Another important factor for me is that the jade should be authentic.  By that I think it means untreated - but correct me if I am wrong. I've heard my mom say all the time that there are a lot of fake jades out there and you can easily get tricked if you don't know how to spot a fake.  Since I'm completely new to this, this is one of my major concerns (and reason why I have not bought any jade items for myself). 


Junkepo was kind enough to recommend Ultimate Jadeite as a go to seller for a newbie like me.  There is no rush to find one but here is my first stab at looking at these and selecting some that I think are good enough.  Do you mind letting me know what you think?  Will the size be too big?  Here are the links:


http://www.ebay.ca/itm/51-7mm-Round...376393?hash=item33ab4e6f89:g:tZoAAOSwRLZUDYZ4
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/51-7mm-Round...376393?hash=item33ab4e6f89:g:tZoAAOSwRLZUDYZ4
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/52-7mm-Round...632698?hash=item4af2a755fa:g:DZoAAOSwg3FUi-Kh


TIA! Appreciate your help.  Feel free to let me know if I should start a different thread instead of posting here.


----------



## otieoh

Silver Mom:  So beautiful!!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Redkoi01

kiana904 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> 
> I am interested to purchase a jade bangle.  This would be my first jade purchase and was wondering if you would be kind enough to help me.  I have 1 or 2 pieces of Jade jewelry given by my mom growing up but I never really liked them and have not been wearing them.  I do have a very pretty lavender jade bangle that I have worn as a child and have outgrown - that I kept with me for sentimental reason.
> 
> 
> I am looking for a bangle that is not very thick and heavy and one that is also tight fitting around my wrist (I have small wrist).  Another important factor for me is that the jade should be authentic.  By that I think it means untreated - but correct me if I am wrong. I've heard my mom say all the time that there are a lot of fake jades out there and you can easily get tricked if you don't know how to spot a fake.  Since I'm completely new to this, this is one of my major concerns (and reason why I have not bought any jade items for myself).
> 
> 
> Junkepo was kind enough to recommend Ultimate Jadeite as a go to seller for a newbie like me.  There is no rush to find one but here is my first stab at looking at these and selecting some that I think are good enough.  Do you mind letting me know what you think?  Will the size be too big?  Here are the links:
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/51-7mm-Round...376393?hash=item33ab4e6f89:g:tZoAAOSwRLZUDYZ4
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/51-7mm-Round...376393?hash=item33ab4e6f89:g:tZoAAOSwRLZUDYZ4
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/52-7mm-Round...632698?hash=item4af2a755fa:g:DZoAAOSwg3FUi-Kh
> 
> 
> TIA! Appreciate your help.  Feel free to let me know if I should start a different thread instead of posting here.



I really like the one in the last link very pretty!!


----------



## fanofjadeite

2boys_jademommy said:


> Good morning Jadies! Fanofjadeite and Lots Love I love your cool black bangles.
> I was at a store recently and saw a beautiful black bangle. It was tio big on me. Price was not bad - $800.00 Cdn but I bet I could have gotten it for around $650.00 Cdn ($475.00 usd )


thanks, jademommy


----------



## kiana904

Redkoi01 said:


> I really like the one in the last link very pretty!!



Thank you!

How about this one?
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/51-8mm-Round...376395?hash=item33ab4e6f8b:g:W~kAAOSwuMFUjD1x

I think pasted the other link twice.  The second one should be this.


----------



## fanofjadeite

crosso said:


> Earrings arrived today, lavender set complete! &#128522;


GORGEOUS set, crosso! CONGRATS!


----------



## fanofjadeite

2boys_jademommy said:


> Here is my family Jade shot. I also have a shape oval white bangle but I suspect it is treated so I didn't include it. From the bottom is my everyday left hand bangle. It's 50 mm and probably 8 mm. Next is a pale green princess. It has a couple of vivid green spots. It is about 50.5 mm. Third from bottom is a pinkish lavender from Suzanne's Corner. It is 51 mm and 9mm thick. My d shape blue grey lavender is 52 mm. Last I have my bead bracelet which may or may not be nephrite. It was given to me years ago by my moms aunt.
> 
> View attachment 3181436


pretty collection, jademommy


----------



## fanofjadeite

Jade4Me said:


> My Maw Sit Sit beads finally arrived yesterday. Whoever said jade on steroids nailed it!


wow! i love your maw sit sit beads, jade4me!! such a gorgeous green!


----------



## fanofjadeite

Jade4Me said:


> Pretty!!! Refresh my memory on the honey bangle - it's jadeite?
> 
> thanks, jade4me. yes, its jadeite


----------



## fanofjadeite

Silver Mom said:


> Hi everybody, hope you are having a great weekend.  Haven't been wearing my jades at all lately but finally got them out today for a family picture.  Here they are.  First up my lavender princess, then my golden yellow, next my blue, followed by my lightly carved white, then my square siberian green, next my EB black, then my red, and finally my lavender and green d shape. I guess they were all happy to get a bit of fresh air.  LOL  Have a great weekend everybody.


silver mom, your collection is definitely drool worthy


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> Hi everybody, hope you are having a great weekend.  Haven't been wearing my jades at all lately but finally got them out today for a family picture.  Here they are.  First up my lavender princess, then my golden yellow, next my blue, followed by my lightly carved white, then my square siberian green, next my EB black, then my red, and finally my lavender and green d shape. I guess they were all happy to get a bit of fresh air.  LOL  Have a great weekend everybody.



Holy moly! They are gorgeous! Why haven't you been wearing them - way too pretty to not wear  Do you have a favourite? I really like your golden yellow bangle but they are all beautiful in their own way. Thanks for sharing


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

kiana904 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> 
> I am interested to purchase a jade bangle.  This would be my first jade purchase and was wondering if you would be kind enough to help me.  I have 1 or 2 pieces of Jade jewelry given by my mom growing up but I never really liked them and have not been wearing them.  I do have a very pretty lavender jade bangle that I have worn as a child and have outgrown - that I kept with me for sentimental reason.
> 
> 
> I am looking for a bangle that is not very thick and heavy and one that is also tight fitting around my wrist (I have small wrist).  Another important factor for me is that the jade should be authentic.  By that I think it means untreated - but correct me if I am wrong. I've heard my mom say all the time that there are a lot of fake jades out there and you can easily get tricked if you don't know how to spot a fake.  Since I'm completely new to this, this is one of my major concerns (and reason why I have not bought any jade items for myself).
> 
> 
> Junkepo was kind enough to recommend Ultimate Jadeite as a go to seller for a newbie like me.  There is no rush to find one but here is my first stab at looking at these and selecting some that I think are good enough.  Do you mind letting me know what you think?  Will the size be too big?  Here are the links:
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/51-7mm-Round...376393?hash=item33ab4e6f89:g:tZoAAOSwRLZUDYZ4
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/51-7mm-Round...376393?hash=item33ab4e6f89:g:tZoAAOSwRLZUDYZ4
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/52-7mm-Round...632698?hash=item4af2a755fa:g:DZoAAOSwg3FUi-Kh
> 
> 
> TIA! Appreciate your help.  Feel free to let me know if I should start a different thread instead of posting here.



Hi Kiana - how exciting to be purchasing your first bangle! They both look nice....are you sure of your size. There is a 1 mm difference in the bangles which isn't a lot but with princesses you want to be as small as you can without too much trouble putting it on. I have a 50 mm princess and a 51 mm and I can notice a difference because i am not able to get the 50mm on my right hand. I know technically I can but it would hurt so no way.
It's a personal choice but if you are asking for our opinions I would choose the first bangle you posted. The 52.7.mm with the reddish brown patch is interesting but for some reason I prefer the first one....
*Wait please.*.....Hmmmm I looked again to see what the specs are and I like the proportions of the third bangle more. It is a bit thicker but still slim. Also the third bangle is slightly more translucent. The first bangle has a more serene look to it and the third one more of a presence which one either likes or does not like. Sorry I'm not much help but that would be how I break it down. All this to say I am changing my answer because I would choose the third bangle


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> Well here is my family of Jade  forgive my not the best background have to take group photo for the holidays soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182062
> View attachment 3182063
> View attachment 3182065
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji171][emoji41][emoji170]&#129303;[emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182069
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forgot my new bead bracelet too [emoji7]



Amazing Lots Love - thanks for sharing!! Love that shiny black diamond facet bange of yours


----------



## crosso

Jade4Me said:


> My Maw Sit Sit beads finally arrived yesterday. Whoever said jade on steroids nailed it!


WOW!! Stunning! It looks like the green of yours is much more even and matched than my smaller beads. Congrats, these will make a gorgeous necklace!


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> Today's picture during lunch. This is the other side of my everyday bangle. The green is a bit darker.


Nice translucency and so, so shiny!!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Nice translucency and so, so shiny!!!



Thanks Crosso! My hubby prefers this side of the bangle but I like the side with the white patch and little black vein. Then again I'm not certain my hubby even looked carefully he just zones out when I go on about my jade lol!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

kiana904 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> How about this one?
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/51-8mm-Round...376395?hash=item33ab4e6f8b:g:W~kAAOSwuMFUjD1x
> 
> I think pasted the other link twice.  The second one should be this.



Oh no I have to change my answer again lol! Okay based on the links you sent, I would choose this one for sure and in fact I was looking at it for myself too  
I love the sunny yellow. It's a happy looking bangle. I say get this one


----------



## kiana904

Thank you!

How about this one? http://www.ebay.ca/itm/51-8mm-Round...SwuMFUjD1x&clk_rvr_id=926872821752&rmvSB=true

I had the first link pasted twice.  The 2nd option should be this?  I'm also afraid that the bangle might be too big for me.  I want a tight fit.  Do you mind letting me know what size is your wrist?  I tried measuring based on instructions at the website but it is still very hard to estimate.  I wear a size 16 Love bracelet and it is just right but not "tight" like I want it.  Thanks!


----------



## kiana904

sorry, did not see your response.  disregard my question regarding the link. please help on the size.

thanks!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

kiana904 said:


> sorry, did not see your response.  disregard my question regarding the link. please help on the size.
> 
> thanks!



Hmm I'm not sure the circumference of my wrist but it's not your wrist you have to worry about it is getting the bangle over your hands For reference I wear a size 0 but I am not skinny at all. I'm slim but I wear a small size because I am extremely short lol! 
The yellow bangle you posted (my favourite out of the bunch) is 51.8 so unless you are very petite this should be ok. The Lavender princess I got from Suzanne's Corner is 51 mm.
I believe Ultimate Jadeite does have a good return policy so maybe take a chance....
Good luck and happy shopping!!


----------



## Jade4Me

Silver Mom said:


> Hi everybody, hope you are having a great weekend.  Haven't been wearing my jades at all lately but finally got them out today for a family picture.  Here they are.  First up my lavender princess, then my golden yellow, next my blue, followed by my lightly carved white, then my square siberian green, next my EB black, then my red, and finally my lavender and green d shape. I guess they were all happy to get a bit of fresh air.  LOL  Have a great weekend everybody.


Gorgeous sublime collection and glad you are wearing them again!


----------



## Jade4Me

crosso said:


> WOW!! Stunning! It looks like the green of yours is much more even and matched than my smaller beads. Congrats, these will make a gorgeous necklace!


Thanks! I can't wait to see your creation with your Maw Sit Sit beads - a bib necklace sounds like a very nice way to display these greens!


----------



## Silver Mom

Thank you Jadies.  It is so nice to share with all you ladies.  Not too many people feel about jade like we do yeah.  In answer to some of your questions I have to say I don't have a favorite, just usually wear what I feel like wearing on that specific day.  I haven't been wearing my jades lately because I have been too busy babysitting and it gets in the way.  Don't even have time to visit the thread sometimes.  LOL    Thank you all for your kind compliments.  You all are a terrific bunch.


----------



## Jade4Me

kiana904 said:


> sorry, did not see your response.  disregard my question regarding the link. please help on the size.
> 
> thanks!


I agree with 2boys that you need to get the bangle over your hand so you should figure out what size can slip over your hand at your preferred comfort level. Not everyone agrees which measuring method works best, but the 2 that I found fairly accurate for my hand are the following:

http://www.ebay.com/gds/What-size-of-Jade-Bangle-may-I-wear-/10000000017330834/g.html

https://rosejade1000.wordpress.com/2012/04/11/jade-bangle-size/

Better yet if you can cut a circle in something stiff like cardboard or plastic lids in diameters that may be your size.


----------



## Jade4Me

Here's a reference pic for you in case you may wonder how does the color of Maw Sit Sit compares with some jade greens - to the left is a Canadian nephrite bangle and to the right is a jadeite bangle.


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> Amazing Lots Love - thanks for sharing!! Love that shiny black diamond facet bange of yours




Thank you so much it's on for awhile now after reading all information in black Jade the benefits I sure could use now &#129303;&#129303;&#129303;[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Jade4Me

Silver Mom said:


> Thank you Jadies.  It is so nice to share with all you ladies.  Not too many people feel about jade like we do yeah.  In answer to some of your questions I have to say I don't have a favorite, just usually wear what I feel like wearing on that specific day.  I haven't been wearing my jades lately because I have been too busy babysitting and it gets in the way.  Don't even have time to visit the thread sometimes.  LOL    Thank you all for your kind compliments.  You all are a terrific bunch.


Awww hope you are having fun babysitting!


----------



## kiana904

Thanks for everyone who responded.  I found 2 other interesting bangles. 

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/51-8mm-Grade...ate-Jadeite-/321897197153?hash=item4af2916e61

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/53mm-Round-G...ate-Jadeite-/321897197135?hash=item4af2916e4f

The first one, I like the flat inner. Will flat or round inner make a difference?  The second one, just like that it seemed light and thin altho not the prettiest color.  Also not sure if 53mm will be too big.  

Your help please.. let me know what you think! TIA!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Here's a reference pic for you in case you may wonder how does the color of Maw Sit Sit compares with some jade greens - to the left is a Canadian nephrite bangle and to the right is a jadeite bangle.



I'm green with envy  They are all pretty in their own way...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

kiana904 said:


> Thanks for everyone who responded.  I found 2 other interesting bangles.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/51-8mm-Grade...ate-Jadeite-/321897197153?hash=item4af2916e61
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/53mm-Round-G...ate-Jadeite-/321897197135?hash=item4af2916e4f
> 
> The first one, I like the flat inner. Will flat or round inner make a difference?  The second one, just like that it seemed light and thin altho not the prettiest color.  Also not sure if 53mm will be too big.
> 
> Your help please.. let me know what you think! TIA!



Out of these two I prefer the first one. Plus the second one may be too big. If it was a d shape you would probably be ok. Also you are not too crazy about the colour. Still out of the bangles you posted I would choose the yellow princess. I like the proportion of that bangle and the colour is sweet &#128522;


----------



## Trekkie

Hey jade lovers

For anyone who's interested I just spotted that Suzanne_Corner has another antique sections bangle (like my Yuzu) which has silver covering where there has been damage in the past - but where Yuzu is yellow, white and green this one is white and darker green. I'm very tempted to go after it myself but its 52mm which could be a touch small for me as I'm currently wearing a 54mm (technically my wrist is small enough for a 52 but it would be a real struggle getting it on). 

Even though it has been damaged in the past its grade A Jadeite at a very reasonable price and has nice colouring. Personally I think the repairs add character to it.

Edit: Looking at it again this one actually has 4 repairs... 2 larger bands of silver and 2 smaller ones which look like stitches and are holding together 2 cracks... so I wonder if it could be made into a hinged bangle... can anyone take a look and see if that seems possible? Because if it was possible to make it hinged I would 100% go for it.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Trekkie said:


> Hey jade lovers
> 
> For anyone who's interested I just spotted that Suzanne_Corner has another antique sections bangle (like my Yuzu) which has silver covering where there has been damage in the past - but where Yuzu is yellow, white and green this one is white and darker green. I'm very tempted to go after it myself but its 52mm which could be a touch small for me as I'm currently wearing a 54mm (technically my wrist is small enough for a 52 but it would be a real struggle getting it on).
> 
> Even though it has been damaged in the past its grade A Jadeite at a very reasonable price and has nice colouring. Personally I think the repairs add character to it.
> 
> Edit: Looking at it again this one actually has 4 repairs... 2 larger bands of silver and 2 smaller ones which look like stitches and are holding together 2 cracks... so I wonder if it could be made into a hinged bangle... can anyone take a look and see if that seems possible? Because if it was possible to make it hinged I would 100% go for it.



I just took a peek and its a great price for an antique bangle. Is it easy to get your current bangle on at 54 mm - if so you may be able to do 52 with soap and water.... 
I haven't seen as many silver hinges. Usually I see yellow gold. Let us know why you decide


----------



## Trekkie

2boys_jademommy said:


> I just took a peek and its a great price for an antique bangle. Is it easy to get your current bangle on at 54 mm - if so you may be able to do 52 with soap and water....
> I haven't seen as many silver hinges. Usually I see yellow gold. Let us know why you decide



I think its a good price too, and I love Yuzu so I wouldn't anticipate any issues. 

My 54 I can now get on without soap, and I only struggle if its REALLY humid and its still a little loose around my wrist. I think with soap and water I might be able to get a 52 on. 

I don't think I've ever seen a hinged bangle with silver... but I don't wear yellow gold. I'm reasonably confident my jeweller would be able to do it for me... assuming the cracks run the whole way through.

I'm thinking for that price I should just buy it and see what happens... worst case I can re-sell it to someone else... but then I am going to Hong Kong next week... should I wait until after I have gone there to buy anything.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Trekkie said:


> I think its a good price too, and I love Yuzu so I wouldn't anticipate any issues.
> 
> My 54 I can now get on without soap, and I only struggle if its REALLY humid and its still a little loose around my wrist. I think with soap and water I might be able to get a 52 on.
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen a hinged bangle with silver... but I don't wear yellow gold. I'm reasonably confident my jeweller would be able to do it for me... assuming the cracks run the whole way through.
> 
> I'm thinking for that price I should just buy it and see what happens... worst case I can re-sell it to someone else... but then I am going to Hong Kong next week... should I wait until after I have gone there to buy anything.



Hong Kong! Lucky you  would you be disappointed if you waited and it was gone? If so buy it and till go shopping in Hong Kong &#128522;
Hong Kong has beautiful Jade jewellery and the price ranges from the ridulously cheap to the crazy expensive. Stick to the better known jewellers. My parents are from Hong Kong. I've never been but would love to go someday...


----------



## Trekkie

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hong Kong! Lucky you  would you be disappointed if you waited and it was gone? If so buy it and till go shopping in Hong Kong &#128522;
> Hong Kong has beautiful Jade jewellery and the price ranges from the ridulously cheap to the crazy expensive. Stick to the better known jewellers. My parents are from Hong Kong. I've never been but would love to go someday...



Hmm I probably would be disappointed... I'm only holding off cause of the size. 

Maybe I'll go to Hong Kong and then when I come back if its still there then it was meant to be. 

I'm super excited to go! I've got a friend who lives there and I haven't seen her in person for 3 years!!! Plus keen for shopping


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Trekkie said:


> Hmm I probably would be disappointed... I'm only holding off cause of the size.
> 
> Maybe I'll go to Hong Kong and then when I come back if its still there then it was meant to be.
> 
> I'm super excited to go! I've got a friend who lives there and I haven't seen her in person for 3 years!!! Plus keen for shopping



Leaving it up to fate sounds like a good plan. I believe in Jade karma. Hope you have a wonderful trip and tell us all about the beautiful Jade you see over there. Have a fantastic trip!!


----------



## Trekkie

2boys_jademommy said:


> Leaving it up to fate sounds like a good plan. I believe in Jade karma. Hope you have a wonderful trip and tell us all about the beautiful Jade you see over there. Have a fantastic trip!!



Me too, if its meant to be it will be. I'll take lots of photos, my mum needs a new Jade bangle too. She broke the honey jade I got her earlier this year... she was so sad about it.

I don't think my younger sister thinks Jade is 'trendy' enough but we may be able to convince her


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Trekkie said:


> Me too, if its meant to be it will be. I'll take lots of photos, my mum needs a new Jade bangle too. She broke the honey jade I got her earlier this year... she was so sad about it.
> 
> I don't think my younger sister thinks Jade is 'trendy' enough but we may be able to convince her



Maybe you can get matching bangles with your mom and yes definitely try to get your younger sister hooked on Jade lol &#128521;


----------



## Junkenpo

Jade4Me said:


> Here's a reference pic for you in case you may wonder how does the color of Maw Sit Sit compares with some jade greens - to the left is a Canadian nephrite bangle and to the right is a jadeite bangle.



Oh wow!  That's quite a difference in tones of green.  the Maw sit is really bright in comparison. Very nice variety. 



Trekkie said:


> I think its a good price too, and I love Yuzu so I wouldn't anticipate any issues.
> 
> My 54 I can now get on without soap, and I only struggle if its REALLY humid and its still a little loose around my wrist. I think with soap and water I might be able to get a 52 on.
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen a hinged bangle with silver... but I don't wear yellow gold. I'm reasonably confident my jeweller would be able to do it for me... assuming the cracks run the whole way through.
> 
> I'm thinking for that price I should just buy it and see what happens... worst case I can re-sell it to someone else... but then I am going to Hong Kong next week... should I wait until after I have gone there to buy anything.




I think a hinged silver would be really cool. I'm so envious of your hong kong trip!


----------



## Junkenpo

So the discussion on sizing is always so interesting to me. PL is my fave D shape and is about 16mm wide with a 51mm inner diameter.  This is the smallest D shape size I wold wear on my left and I will not ever try to get her on my right again.  I got her stuck on my right for almost a month and really hurt my hand getting her off. She wasn't what I wanted for my permanent 24/7.  I know the saying is that if you can get it on, you can get it off... but so much pain! lol  My right hand is just not flexible enough at the thumb knuckle.  

For me, if I can stick 3 fingers in with a little wiggle room, I know I can get it on.  Right fingers and hand are fatter, so no wiggle, need to go bigger. 

Most of the pictures in this post are reposts of mine.

50mm from knuckle to knuckle of 3 index, middle, and ring finger








Knuckle to knuckle 






Little bit of wiggle room 






With FP (54.8mm)


----------



## Junkenpo

kiana904 said:


> Thanks for everyone who responded.  I found 2 other interesting bangles.
> 
> The first one, I like the flat inner. Will flat or round inner make a difference?  The second one, just like that it seemed light and thin altho not the prettiest color.  Also not sure if 53mm will be too big.
> 
> Your help please.. let me know what you think! TIA!



D shape will touch your skin more, so more surface area for friction when putting on and taking off.  On wide D shapes, this can make fit more difficult. For me, I find that as long as theD shape bangle is 12mm or narrower, then it is about the same as my princesses.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> So the discussion on sizing is always so interesting to me. PL is my fave D shape and is about 16mm wide with a 51mm inner diameter.  This is the smallest D shape size I wold wear on my left and I will not ever try to get her on my right again.  I got her stuck on my right for almost a month and really hurt my hand getting her off. She wasn't what I wanted for my permanent 24/7.  I know the saying is that if you can get it on, you can get it off... but so much pain! lol  My right hand is just not flexible enough at the thumb knuckle.
> 
> For me, if I can stick 3 fingers in with a little wiggle room, I know I can get it on.  Right fingers and hand are fatter, so no wiggle, need to go bigger.
> 
> Most of the pictures in this post are reposts of mine.
> 
> 50mm from knuckle to knuckle of 3 index, middle, and ring finger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knuckle to knuckle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little bit of wiggle room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With FP (54.8mm)



My bangle size is pretty much like yours JKP..
Also my right hand is not as flexible as my left.


----------



## Junkenpo

2boys_jademommy said:


> My bangle size is pretty much like yours JKP..
> Also my right hand is not as flexible as my left.



ahh!  And all your jade is so pretty. It would be fun if we all lived closer and could set up luncheons to just try on each other's bangles. lol


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> ahh!  And all your jade is so pretty. It would be fun if we all lived closer and could set up luncheons to just try on each other's bangles. lol


 
It would be lots of fun indeed! My collection is modest compared to yours and others here but it's special to me

I would love to visit Hawaii someday and you should try to visit Toronto too &#128521;


----------



## Lots love

Well I think myself have problems with this three finder rule I think if we take on and off to many times u injury your hand I have one bangle I have three fingers I have and tried no luck getting in [emoji17]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> Well I think myself have problems with this three finder rule I think if we take on and off to many times u injury your hand I have one bangle I have three fingers I have and tried no luck getting in [emoji17]



For me if the d shape is not too wide it goes in the same as a princess but the princess hurts a little more. However I agree with Junkenpo in that the wide d shapes you do have to size up as they have more surface area and therefore can get stuck. I find the side of my thumb area hurts most if I try on tight bangle


----------



## Lots love

Ok here's picture of the first time and second time I tried you tell
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
first time I did that's how far I got it now this is the second time 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 talk about pain [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> For me if the d shape is not too wide it goes in the same as a princess but the princess hurts a little more. However I agree with Junkenpo in that the wide d shapes you do have to size up as they have more surface area and therefore can get stuck. I find the side of my thumb area hurts most if I try on tight bangle




Yes that what I'm saying too I love this bangle I can't get it I so I'm going to rest my hand for awhile and see if I leave it alone it will make a difference


----------



## Junkenpo

Lots love said:


> Well I think myself have problems with this three finder rule I think if we take on and off to many times u injury your hand I have one bangle I have three fingers I have and tried no luck getting in [emoji17]




I agree.. for me, three fingers just means I cannot go smaller than that.  It is my minimum size -- but only if I can get it over my hand. 

I forced PL onto my right hand in the shower with conditioner and to get her off I had to ice my hand till it was numb and use the edge of the dresser as leverage as I pulled my hand down with my whole body weight. It probably would have been easier if I asked for help and for someone else to push my thumb knuckle down as I pulled, but I was already too embarrassed about being stuck. I'm sure I pinched some nerves below my pinky knuckle. I was bruised and sensitive for weeks after I finally got her off. I would not try that again.

Be careful of yourself, your pics looked painful! 

On my left, if I am not bloated or retaining water, sometimes I can actually wiggle PL off without soap or lotion. She goes on and off easily with lotion.


edit to add: this is why I will not put on Iroh, either, until I am 60 years old.  She is a tiny 48.5mm.  She fits the three fingers on the left (not on the right though) but I know I would not be able to get her off again and I am not ready to commit to only one on the left.


----------



## Lots love

Junkenpo said:


> I agree.. for me, three fingers just means I cannot go smaller than that.  It is my minimum size -- but only if I can get it over my hand.
> 
> I forced PL onto my right hand in the shower with conditioner and to get her off I had to ice my hand till it was numb and use the edge of the dresser as leverage as I pulled my hand down with my whole body weight. It probably would have been easier if I asked for help and for someone else to push my thumb knuckle down as I pulled, but I was already too embarrassed about being stuck. I'm sure I pinched some nerves below my pinky knuckle. I was bruised and sensitive for weeks after I finally got her off. I would not try that again.
> 
> Be careful of yourself, your pics looked painful!
> 
> On my left, if I am not bloated or retaining water, sometimes I can actually wiggle PL off without soap or lotion. She goes on and off easily with lotion.
> 
> 
> edit to add: this is why I will not put on Iroh, either, until I am 60 years old.  She is a tiny 48.5mm.  She fits the three fingers on the left (not on the right though) but I know I would not be able to get her off again and I am not ready to commit to only one on the left.




So from the picture would u say I have enough room and I can get it I people say already did what u say please


----------



## Jade4Me

The 3-fingers sizing method doesn't work for me at all. My hand is apparently bigger and fleshier compared to my fingers. According to the 3-fingers way, my smallest should be 50mm as my 1st 3 fingers measure 50mm knuckle to knuckle on both hands. But no way would 50mm fit without injury I think...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Ouch Lots Love that looks painful! I've never pushed that hard to cause that type of bruising and drawing blood. The area between my thumb knuckle and wrist may get red but that's it.

Cool nails by the way &#128512;


----------



## Jade4Me

kiana904 said:


> Thanks for everyone who responded.  I found 2 other interesting bangles.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/51-8mm-Grade...ate-Jadeite-/321897197153?hash=item4af2916e61
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/53mm-Round-G...ate-Jadeite-/321897197135?hash=item4af2916e4f
> 
> The first one, I like the flat inner. Will flat or round inner make a difference?  The second one, just like that it seemed light and thin altho not the prettiest color.  Also not sure if 53mm will be too big.
> 
> Your help please.. let me know what you think! TIA!


The 1st one is very pretty! I'm not sure you'd be satisfied with the 2nd one, but that just means you'll have to go shopping for another jade bangle.    UJ has a good return policy and are very reputable for untreated A grade jadeite with no color polish. They went through a color polish incident in the past and have since been diligent to ensure it doesn't happen again. So any bangle of theirs you pick is a worthwhile try IMO, but again this is only my opinion.

As others have also mentioned, a D-shape/flat inner can feel smaller going on/off but this is a thin one so it probably won't feel too different from a round princess in the same size. Have you tried more measuring methods and what do you think your size is?


----------



## Jade4Me

This is grey black bangle has a cool white streak or lightening bolt going through it. If it were smaller I'd be bidding on it!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111819722121

This one I like for its mix of white, black, grey and bright spot of green. If it were bigger I'd be bidding on it!  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/391314418516


----------



## kiana904

So I contacted UJ and the person that responded to my email recommends a 48.5mm inner diamater bracelet. I am afraid it won't go thru my hands but I think it will fit my wrist.  I don't see anything close to that size within my budget but found this one:

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/47mm-Round-G...632694?hash=item4af2a755f6:g:q~kAAOSw0vBUjDbG

What do you ladies think?  

I feel like I prefer my earlier choice - but now worried that it might be too big.  Sigh! maybe I should just wait to see if anything new comes up....


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> Ouch Lots Love that looks painful! I've never pushed that hard to cause that type of bruising and drawing blood. The area between my thumb knuckle and wrist may get red but that's it.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool nails by the way [emoji3]




Thank you so much I know that's the three Knuckle too but have to give my hand break


----------



## Jade4Me

kiana904 said:


> So I contacted UJ and the person that responded to my email recommends a 48.5mm inner diamater bracelet. I am afraid it won't go thru my hands but I think it will fit my wrist.  I don't see anything close to that size within my budget but found this one:
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/47mm-Round-G...632694?hash=item4af2a755f6:g:q~kAAOSw0vBUjDbG
> 
> What do you ladies think?
> 
> I feel like I prefer my earlier choice - but now worried that it might be too big.  Sigh! maybe I should just wait to see if anything new comes up....


How did UJ come up with 48.5mm? 47mm is super super tiny and 1.5mm smaller than UJ's recommendation, and that 1.5mm can make a huge difference. If I were you I'd consider the following as a try it on for size bangle because well I personally like it - its soothing colors, swirls and translucence, it's closer to 48.5mm, and it's affordable.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/48-3mm-Roun...-Jade-Bangle-BiColor-Faint-Grey-/321897197152


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

kiana904 said:


> So I contacted UJ and the person that responded to my email recommends a 48.5mm inner diamater bracelet. I am afraid it won't go thru my hands but I think it will fit my wrist.  I don't see anything close to that size within my budget but found this one:
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/47mm-Round-G...632694?hash=item4af2a755f6:g:q~kAAOSw0vBUjDbG
> 
> What do you ladies think?
> 
> I feel like I prefer my earlier choice - but now worried that it might be too big.  Sigh! maybe I should just wait to see if anything new comes up....



the recommendation is 48.5 but this is 47mm.....I personally would not chance it. UJ is the professtional and I am far from but size recommendation is only a sugestion. It does not take into account if you want this as a permanent bangle and more importantly pain tolerance or how often you want to switch up your bangles.I have been told I can wear 48 mm AND be able to put on and off reasonably easily - um maybe for the the Sales Lady but I know that my everyday princess which is about 49-50mm I need soap and water and there is a bit of pain. It's enough for me.
Fit is important (especially with a princess) but a really snug fit is over rated. I personally find a looser fit (not too loose of course) looks nice too. 
Oh an my my personal fave of the ones you are considering is still the yellow bangle


----------



## Junkenpo

It is tempting to go very small for a close fit, but if you are not sure, it is better to err on the slightly bigger side. That way you have a bangle you can put on and take off again without too much trial or pain.  If you go up 1-2mm it is much more forgiving than 1-2mm too small. 



50.5 over 48.5








51.5 over 48.5







53.5 over 48.5







51.5 over 50.5







53.5 over 51.5


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> It is tempting to go very small for a close fit, but if you are not sure, it is better to err on the slightly bigger side. That way you have a bangle you can put on and take off again without too much trial or pain.  If you go up 1-2mm it is much more forgiving than 1-2mm too small.
> 
> 
> 
> 50.5 over 48.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 51.5 over 48.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 53.5 over 48.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 51.5 over 50.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 53.5 over 51.5





I totally agree and as we get older it is easier to gain than to lose weight and so who knows, our slightly loose bangles today may become permanent ones before we know it lol 

Iroh (that is your carved yellow one right) hurts just looking at how small she is - very striking bangle though


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

For those who have dark bangles i.e. black or dark green etc do they "look" smaller on the wrist compared to white / light bangles? I notice the wider the bangle, the smaller it looks but just wondering if colour makes a difference in perception.....


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> For those who have dark bangles i.e. black or dark green etc do they "look" smaller on the wrist compared to white / light bangles? I notice the wider the bangle, the smaller it looks but just wondering if colour makes a difference in perception.....


Personally light or dark colors don't change my perception on size, but I'd love to hear what other jadies think.


----------



## Jade4Me

Junkenpo said:


> It is tempting to go very small for a close fit, but if you are not sure, it is better to err on the slightly bigger side. That way you have a bangle you can put on and take off again without too much trial or pain.  If you go up 1-2mm it is much more forgiving than 1-2mm too small.
> 
> 
> 
> 50.5 over 48.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 51.5 over 48.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 53.5 over 48.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 51.5 over 50.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 53.5 over 51.5


You take the best photos!


----------



## kiana904

Hi Jade4Me,

I told them that my gold bracelets/ bangles are 6 in in size and they said that in that case, 48.5 mm would be my size and that I can go smaller if I prefer a tighter fit.  It is hard to guess how big the size are from the pictures which is why I am hesitant.  

I like the 48.3 that you found! Will look at it and think it over. Thank you!


----------



## kiana904

Jade4Me said:


> How did UJ come up with 48.5mm? 47mm is super super tiny and 1.5mm smaller than UJ's recommendation, and that 1.5mm can make a huge difference. If I were you I'd consider the following as a try it on for size bangle because well I personally like it - its soothing colors, swirls and translucence, it's closer to 48.5mm, and it's affordable.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/48-3mm-Roun...-Jade-Bangle-BiColor-Faint-Grey-/321897197152





2boys_jademommy said:


> the recommendation is 48.5 but this is 47mm.....I personally would not chance it. UJ is the professtional and I am far from but size recommendation is only a sugestion. It does not take into account if you want this as a permanent bangle and more importantly pain tolerance or how often you want to switch up your bangles.I have been told I can wear 48 mm AND be able to put on and off reasonably easily - um maybe for the the Sales Lady but I know that my everyday princess which is about 49-50mm I need soap and water and there is a bit of pain. It's enough for me.
> Fit is important (especially with a princess) but a really snug fit is over rated. I personally find a looser fit (not too loose of course) looks nice too.
> Oh an my my personal fave of the ones you are considering is still the yellow bangle



You make a good point.  Shopping online for a first bangle is hard!  That might be what was holding me back all this time.... 

Thanks for everyone's advice and help here. Don't know what I'll do with you ladies.


----------



## kiana904

Junkenpo said:


> It is tempting to go very small for a close fit, but if you are not sure, it is better to err on the slightly bigger side. That way you have a bangle you can put on and take off again without too much trial or pain.  If you go up 1-2mm it is much more forgiving than 1-2mm too small.
> 
> 
> 
> 50.5 over 48.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 51.5 over 48.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 53.5 over 48.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 51.5 over 50.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 53.5 over 51.5




Your pictures and bangles are so pretty! Thanks for the visuals.  I have half a mind of putting one of my bangles against it to check if it will fit (not sure if it will work)


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Personally light or dark colors don't change my perception on size, but I'd love to hear what other jadies think.



Thanks Jade4Me  Does the width or thickness of a bangle change your visual perception of the size because for me wide d's look smaller than a thin d shape. Colour for me doesn't seem to change much but some bangles have a "heavier look"


----------



## Jade4Me

kiana904 said:


> Hi Jade4Me,
> 
> I told them that my gold bracelets/ bangles are 6 in in size and they said that in that case, 48.5 mm would be my size and that I can go smaller if I prefer a tighter fit.  It is hard to guess how big the size are from the pictures which is why I am hesitant.
> 
> I like the 48.3 that you found! Will look at it and think it over. Thank you!


I'm not familiar with the bangle sizing you are referring to. Are these bangles you slip over your hand or are they hinged/flexible? I can't emphasize enough about being able to get a jade bangle over your hand. I gave away a few oops buys because I bought too small for my hand. My wrist is about 5 3/8" and yet I need a larger size to accommodate my hand. I'm thin so there's no extra weight padding my hand - it's just my genetics. Heaven help me if I gain weight as I age...so that's why I'm going for larger no soap sizes nowadays...or I'll just need to buy more bangles later...


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thanks Jade4Me  Does the width or thickness of a bangle change your visual perception of the size because for me wide d's look smaller than a thin d shape. Colour for me doesn't seem to change much but some bangles have a "heavier look"


Yes width and height definitely affect my perception. Like how princesses look bigger, a tall D-shape looks bigger. Wider D-shapes look smaller than narrow ones.


----------



## AJMeow

Hello everyone! Been a while! I've been so busy going back to work that I only have time to stop by and skim every few weeks or so. 

I had a funny experience shopping for jade that I wanted to share and I figured y'all were the only people who would appreciate it.

I was checking out a couple local jewelry shops that carry jade (shopping for matching pendants for my daughters), and they're quite honest about if the jade is Grade B when you ask. So that's usually my first question when I talk to the sales people. At one shop, the lady's response was, "Well you know... Grade A just means that it may change color later on whereas Grade B won't!"

Me: 

I was quite impressed with her creative sales-pitching. You have to admit that what she said is technically true....  

Anyways, I found a set of matching jade round beads that I'm deciding if I want. I already have a set of donuts for them too and maybe a set of pendants from UJ. Really how many pendants do 2 little girls need, but it gives me an excuse to jade shop. 


As an aside: I find the thickness of the bangle affects the fit too. As the bangle gets wider, I find I need a larger diameter to get it on/off comfortably.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

AJMeow said:


> Hello everyone! Been a while! I've been so busy going back to work that I only have time to stop by and skim every few weeks or so.
> 
> I had a funny experience shopping for jade that I wanted to share and I figured y'all were the only people who would appreciate it.
> 
> I was checking out a couple local jewelry shops that carry jade (shopping for matching pendants for my daughters), and they're quite honest about if the jade is Grade B when you ask. So that's usually my first question when I talk to the sales people. At one shop, the lady's response was, "Well you know... Grade A just means that it may change color later on whereas Grade B won't!"
> 
> Me:
> 
> I was quite impressed with her creative sales-pitching. You have to admit that what she said is technically true....
> 
> Anyways, I found a set of matching jade round beads that I'm deciding if I want. I already have a set of donuts for them too and maybe a set of pendants from UJ. Really how many pendants do 2 little girls need, but it gives me an excuse to jade shop.
> 
> 
> As an aside: I find the thickness of the bangle affects the fit too. As the bangle gets wider, I find I need a larger diameter to get it on/off comfortably.



Great sales pitch 

How nice you can shop for jade for your girls. You can never have too much jade so keep shopping for them


----------



## Jade4Me

AJMeow said:


> Hello everyone! Been a while! I've been so busy going back to work that I only have time to stop by and skim every few weeks or so.
> 
> I had a funny experience shopping for jade that I wanted to share and I figured y'all were the only people who would appreciate it.
> 
> I was checking out a couple local jewelry shops that carry jade (shopping for matching pendants for my daughters), and they're quite honest about if the jade is Grade B when you ask. So that's usually my first question when I talk to the sales people. At one shop, the lady's response was, "Well you know... Grade A just means that it may change color later on whereas Grade B won't!"
> 
> Me:
> 
> I was quite impressed with her creative sales-pitching. You have to admit that what she said is technically true....
> 
> Anyways, I found a set of matching jade round beads that I'm deciding if I want. I already have a set of donuts for them too and maybe a set of pendants from UJ. Really how many pendants do 2 little girls need, but it gives me an excuse to jade shop.
> 
> 
> As an aside: I find the thickness of the bangle affects the fit too. As the bangle gets wider, I find I need a larger diameter to get it on/off comfortably.


Great to hear from you!
I chuckled at your story and even more so at your reaction!  
Have fun jade shopping for your girls! Awww how sweet to get matching jade! How about matching jade bangles? Or mother daughters' matching jade?


----------



## piosavsfan

Are these colors too vivid to be untreated? The seller does not know if it has been treated.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> Are these colors too vivid to be untreated? The seller does not know if it has been treated.



I have seen colour patterns like this before but the colours in this bangle does seem quite vivid. What is the price of this bangle? Also the fact that the seller doesn't know makes me think that perhaps it is treated.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Question for the Jadies Is comfort fit the same as d shape?.... I always thought that all comfort shapes were d shapes but not all d shapes are a comfort fit. To me comfort fit refers to the d shape bangles that are rounded at the edge rather than having a "sharper" edge. What do you think? Are the terms used interchangeable?


----------



## piosavsfan

2boys_jademommy said:


> I have seen colour patterns like this before but the colours in this bangle does seem quite vivid. What is the price of this bangle? Also the fact that the seller doesn't know makes me think that perhaps it is treated.


 It is $549 OBO. It looks so pretty but I am very skeptical.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> It is $549 OBO. It looks so pretty but I am very skeptical.



How much is that in US or Canadian dollar please..

Oops sorry I just realized what OBO means lol! I thought it was country's currency haha! Okay so for $549.00 USD I would say that is too much for a bangle that may be treated. Would it bother you if it was treated? I know some people are okay with having treated jade....If however it would bother you then I would not take the chance if the seller can not even confirm the grade. There are so many beautiful bangles out there at the $500.00 price point. Just my opinion


----------



## cdtracing

2boys_jademommy said:


> How much is that in US or Canadian dollar please..
> 
> Oops sorry I just realized what OBO means lol! I thought it was country's currency haha! Okay so for $549.00 USD I would say that is too much for a bangle that may be treated. Would it bother you if it was treated? I know some people are okay with having treated jade....If however it would bother you then I would not take the chance if the seller can not even confirm the grade. There are so many beautiful bangles out there at the $500.00 price point. Just my opinion



I agree.  That is a little high for treated bangle.  Since the seller can't confirm whether or not it's treated, it's really up to you if having a treated bangle would be a problem.  It's possible to have it tested once you get it, but if it came back as treated, would you still want to keep it?


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> Question for the Jadies Is comfort fit the same as d shape?.... I always thought that all comfort shapes were d shapes but not all d shapes are a comfort fit. To me comfort fit refers to the d shape bangles that are rounded at the edge rather than having a "sharper" edge. What do you think? Are the terms used interchangeable?




Old style comfy cut its called is very much more comfy then the one that's now smooth around the edges


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> Old style comfy cut its called is very much more comfy then the one that's now smooth around the edges



So comfort fit is the rounded edge and d shape can be either rounded or straighter edge I suppose.  Also comfort it looks almost like a cross between dshape and princess perhaps. Confusing.


----------



## Lots love

my black diamond one is old comfy cut smooth edges d shape not chunky I love the old style comfy cut u don't see it to much [emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> So comfort fit is the rounded edge and d shape can be either rounded or straighter edge I suppose.  Also comfort it looks almost like a cross between dshape and princess perhaps. Confusing.






	

		
			
		

		
	
see how smooth one the edges they call  this the comfy cut I'm trying to explain the best way I can [emoji178]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3183976
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my black diamond one is old comfy cut smooth edges d shape not chunky I love the old style comfy cut u don't see it to much [emoji178][emoji178]



Thanks Los Love. Your black facet bangle has silvery grey flecks. I think someone else here has a black facet bangle that is completely black. Actually I was checking out Jadepeony on etsy as they do custom black faceted bangles. One of the Jadies told me about the site and wow the bangle looks great!


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thanks Los Love. Your black facet bangle has silvery grey flecks. I think someone else here has a black facet bangle that is completely black. Actually I was heckling out Jadepeony on etsy as they do custom black faceted bangles. One of the Jadies told me about the site and wow the bangle looks great!




No silver &#129303;it's called snow [emoji300]&#65039;in diamond and when a black is so black it turns [emoji170]blue which is rare colors [emoji179]mine is called black chic which is extremely rare to own
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 here are two rare black chic bangles so I hope u see what I'm talking About


----------



## Lots love

Here story about black chic always love to share information


----------



## Lots love

this good two explain different kinds of black Jade thank u for letting me share [emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> Here story about black chic always love to share information
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184012
> View attachment 3184013



Thanks for sharing. 
What a nice story and I have to say that bangle is gorgeous and tiny - 46 mm! How did that person get it on? I suppose with such a beautiful bangle it would not be so bad if one can't remove it


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> What a nice story and I have to say that bangle is gorgeous and tiny - 46 mm! How did that person get it on? I suppose with such a beautiful bangle it would not be so bad if one can't remove it




Now it's not so bad to have forever but must Asian people get them when there young and grow in to the plus they are petite people I wish I had such small hands [emoji175][emoji175] and petite too [emoji17]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> Now it's not so bad to have forever but must Asian people get them when there young and grow in to the plus they are petite people I wish I had such small hands [emoji175][emoji175] and petite too [emoji17]



Yes she probably put it in as a young girl / teen because it doesn't look possible to fit through her hand now. My moms friend wears a bangle she put on in her early teens and is now impossible to remove unless she breaks it. It barely even slides on her wrist.


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> Yes she probably put it in as a young girl / teen because it doesn't look possible to fit through her hand now. My moms friend wears a bangle she put on in her early teens and is now impossible to remove unless she breaks it. It barely even slides on her wrist.




See that's what I'm talking about what color is hers


----------



## Junkenpo

Neat to learn about the black chic jadeite.  In pictures, I would probably pass on it and mistake it for that moonstone feldspar mix we learned about awhile back, since it had similar translucency. Just goes to show how important it is to be able to see a bangle in hand and put it through basic tests.  

I'm 5'0", but due to the heavy asian population in Hawaii,  I'm glad to be able to say I'm not the shortest around! lol  There are lots of petite women here running around with tiny hands and tiny waists.   I miss being skinny.... some day I'll get up the discipline to shed the extra pounds for good. (I hope).   I had DS slip on Iroh the other day, I think it's his "no soap size" right now. If he were a girl, I think this is when I'd put a bangle on for growing into... if I had a daughter, she probably wouldn't grow to be much bigger than me.   Too bad DS is not into wearing a man-bangle. lol


Loooove black jadeite.  I would love to have more.


----------



## Lots love

Junkenpo said:


> Neat to learn about the black chic jadeite.  In pictures, I would probably pass on it and mistake it for that moonstone feldspar mix we learned about awhile back, since it had similar translucency. Just goes to show how important it is to be able to see a bangle in hand and put it through basic tests.
> 
> I'm 5'0", but due to the heavy asian population in Hawaii,  I'm glad to be able to say I'm not the shortest around! lol  There are lots of petite women here running around with tiny hands and tiny waists.   I miss being skinny.... some day I'll get up the discipline to shed the extra pounds for good. (I hope).   I had DS slip on Iroh the other day, I think it's his "no soap size" right now. If he were a girl, I think this is when I'd put a bangle on for growing into... if I had a daughter, she probably wouldn't grow to be much bigger than me.   Too bad DS is not into wearing a man-bangle. lol
> 
> 
> Loooove black jadeite.  I would love to have more.




I'm glad I was able too let people learn about it I love finding more information about jade all the time I find it very excited to learn [emoji171][emoji170]


----------



## Lots love

Junkenpo said:


> Neat to learn about the black chic jadeite.  In pictures, I would probably pass on it and mistake it for that moonstone feldspar mix we learned about awhile back, since it had similar translucency. Just goes to show how important it is to be able to see a bangle in hand and put it through basic tests.
> 
> I'm 5'0", but due to the heavy asian population in Hawaii,  I'm glad to be able to say I'm not the shortest around! lol  There are lots of petite women here running around with tiny hands and tiny waists.   I miss being skinny.... some day I'll get up the discipline to shed the extra pounds for good. (I hope).   I had DS slip on Iroh the other day, I think it's his "no soap size" right now. If he were a girl, I think this is when I'd put a bangle on for growing into... if I had a daughter, she probably wouldn't grow to be much bigger than me.   Too bad DS is not into wearing a man-bangle. lol
> 
> 
> Loooove black jadeite.  I would love to have more.




Love your carving bangle love the colors too


----------



## kiana904

Jade4Me said:


> I'm not familiar with the bangle sizing you are referring to. Are these bangles you slip over your hand or are they hinged/flexible? I can't emphasize enough about being able to get a jade bangle over your hand. I gave away a few oops buys because I bought too small for my hand. My wrist is about 5 3/8" and yet I need a larger size to accommodate my hand. I'm thin so there's no extra weight padding my hand - it's just my genetics. Heaven help me if I gain weight as I age...so that's why I'm going for larger no soap sizes nowadays...or I'll just need to buy more bangles later...




The bangles I am referring to are hinged. I don't wear them over my hands. I checked earlier and for the one that is a bit flexible, it can slip off my hand without unclasping the hinge - which annoys me so I never liked wearing it even if I liked it. (It was a gift so I had no choice in the size.) 

But you are right. I should probably err on the side of caution and get one that will go over my hand. I'm just so afraid that it will be loose and will end up sitting somewhere in my jewelry box; so am having a hard time deciding on a "right" size. Thanks for the tip!  Appreciate it


----------



## Junkenpo

kiana904 said:


> The bangles I am referring to are hinged. I don't wear them over my hands. I checked earlier and for the one that is a bit flexible, it can slip off my hand without unclasping the hinge - which annoys me so I never liked wearing it even if I liked it. (It was a gift so I had no choice in the size.)
> 
> But you are right. I should probably err on the side of caution and get one that will go over my hand. I'm just so afraid that it will be loose and will end up sitting somewhere in my jewelry box; so am having a hard time deciding on a "right" size. Thanks for the tip!  Appreciate it




A small hinged will get you a tighter fit than any you can slip over your hand. I actually toyed with the idea of breaking Iroh & getting her hinged just so I could wear her easily, but  I just can't bring myself to deliberately break an intact bangle. 

You mentioned you're a size six?  Is that the inner circumference in inches? My PL is 6 inches for the inside circumference.  There is absolutely no flex with jade, the stone doesn't budge a bit.

A circle shape won't be as small around as an oval shape bangle like the Love.  There are oval shape bangles out there, but harder to find in smaller sizes  and sizing is different than round bangles.  You need to go up usually 2-3mm on the long axis from your round shape, depending on how much narrower the smaller axis is. 

Here's how much space I have with PL - after posing so many pics of her, I had to put her on today. lol


North - South view (that's the top of my wrist, no space under)







Not much actual space on east-west wrist bone to wrist bone,
High humidity today,  a little bit swollen on the joints. Sometimes I can wiggle off without lotion... today is so not one of those days.








Smash down on the wrist bone, less clearance than north-south, but this is what lets me get PL off with lotion.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> See that's what I'm talking about what color is hers



It is a medium apple green princess with a vivid green patch. It is translucent but not overly.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Neat to learn about the black chic jadeite.  In pictures, I would probably pass on it and mistake it for that moonstone feldspar mix we learned about awhile back, since it had similar translucency. Just goes to show how important it is to be able to see a bangle in hand and put it through basic tests.
> 
> I'm 5'0", but due to the heavy asian population in Hawaii,  I'm glad to be able to say I'm not the shortest around! lol  There are lots of petite women here running around with tiny hands and tiny waists.   I miss being skinny.... some day I'll get up the discipline to shed the extra pounds for good. (I hope).   I had DS slip on Iroh the other day, I think it's his "no soap size" right now. If he were a girl, I think this is when I'd put a bangle on for growing into... if I had a daughter, she probably wouldn't grow to be much bigger than me.   Too bad DS is not into wearing a man-bangle. lol
> 
> 
> Loooove black jadeite.  I would love to have more.



Heavy Asian population so you must have quite a few Jade stores in Hawaii too 
I had to laugh because I have cousins and friends who are hovering the 5' mark but I am always the shortest at barely 4'10 sigh!

I've been looking at black jadeite and nephrite recently too. Honestly didn't like it before or I should say I never thought I would want one but it is very chic and I like hearing that it has protective qualities. 
You have a very nice carved one JKP. Would you want a regular black bangle or a facet cut one or perhaps another carved one... 
I'm looking at the black facet ones as well as the regular black bangles. They are so shiny and pretty


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> Heavy Asian population so you must have quite a few Jade stores in Hawaii too
> 
> I had to laugh because I have cousins and friends who are hovering the 5' mark but I am always the shortest at barely 4'10 sigh!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking at black jadeite and nephrite recently too. Honestly didn't like it before or I should say I never thought I would want one but it is very chic and I like hearing that it has protective qualities.
> 
> You have a very nice carved one JKP. Would you want a regular black bangle or a facet cut one or perhaps another carved one...
> 
> I'm looking at the black facet ones as well as the regular black bangles. They are so shiny and pretty




Thank you so much I'm glad I inspired people to get one good luck on your search[emoji179]


----------



## Junkenpo

2boys_jademommy said:


> Heavy Asian population so you must have quite a few Jade stores in Hawaii too
> I had to laugh because I have cousins and friends who are hovering the 5' mark but I am always the shortest at barely 4'10 sigh!
> 
> I've been looking at black jadeite and nephrite recently too. Honestly didn't like it before or I should say I never thought I would want one but it is very chic and I like hearing that it has protective qualities.
> You have a very nice carved one JKP. Would you want a regular black bangle or a facet cut one or perhaps another carved one...
> I'm looking at the black facet ones as well as the regular black bangles. They are so shiny and pretty




hahah! It's not so bad being short here, with all the Japanese, Chinese, Filipino mix from the plantation-era days, folks aren't usually that much taller and some even a bit shorter. You would be in good company here.   No jade stores on my island, though.  I think they are mostly on Oahu where Silver Mom is.  I think something like 80% of Hawaii's population lives on that island. 

I think when it comes to adding new bangles to my collection, right now I'm mostly only tempted by carved bangles or chubby princesses. I'm not actively looking and find myself more drawn to beads and smaller jade pieces.  If I came across another  black carved, I might.  I'm not disciplined enough to save up for something like a custom EB... thought that would be a dream!


----------



## Junkenpo

Beads for the morning.... and mahalo to all Veterans on this Veteran's Day!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> hahah! It's not so bad being short here, with all the Japanese, Chinese, Filipino mix from the plantation-era days, folks aren't usually that much taller and some even a bit shorter. You would be in good company here.   No jade stores on my island, though.  I think they are mostly on Oahu where Silver Mom is.  I think something like 80% of Hawaii's population lives on that island.
> 
> I think when it comes to adding new bangles to my collection, right now I'm mostly only tempted by carved bangles or chubby princesses. I'm not actively looking and find myself more drawn to beads and smaller jade pieces.  If I came across another  black carved, I might.  I'm not disciplined enough to save up for something like a custom EB... thought that would be a dream!



For now I am still drawn to bangles only - I wear necklaces to often nor do I change out of my diamond stud earrings much. A pretty jade ring would be nice. 

Is the Edward Black nephrite? Is there a difference between EB and other black nephrite? Both look very black and shiny and beautiful to me so I can't tell the difference. Black jadeite looks different because there are translucent bits and also can have greys in it or swirls of white.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Beads for the morning.... and mahalo to all Veterans on this Veteran's Day!



Beautiful beads. The colourful ones are so cheerful and fun and the white beads are so classy looking like a string of pearls.


----------



## Lots love

Junkenpo said:


> Beads for the morning.... and mahalo to all Veterans on this Veteran's Day!




Love the beads of Jade [emoji7]


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> For now I am still drawn to bangles only - I wear necklaces to often nor do I change out of my diamond stud earrings much. A pretty jade ring would be nice.
> 
> Is the Edward Black nephrite? Is there a difference between EB and other black nephrite? Both look very black and shiny and beautiful to me so I can't tell the difference. Black jadeite looks different because there are translucent bits and also can have greys in it or swirls of white.



EB is nephrite -inky black and like you said, very shiny. Some of the black nephrite I've seen from China is more dark charcoal grey or has a greenish tint to it. If you want an inky black jadeite, look at Guatemalan. Jade4me and I both have bangles from Jade Maya that are very black, opaque and shiny jadeite.


----------



## crosso

crosso said:


> EB is nephrite -inky black and like you said, very shiny. Some of the black nephrite I've seen from China is more dark charcoal grey or has a greenish tint to it. If you want an inky black jadeite, look at Guatemalan. Jade4me and I both have bangles from Jade Maya that are very black, opaque and shiny jadeite.



To contrast, this is my Burmese black carved


----------



## crosso

Junkenpo said:


> Beads for the morning.... and mahalo to all Veterans on this Veteran's Day!



Yummy!!!


----------



## Junkenpo

crosso said:


> EB is nephrite -inky black and like you said, very shiny. Some of the black nephrite I've seen from China is more dark charcoal grey or has a greenish tint to it. If you want an inky black jadeite, look at Guatemalan. Jade4me and I both have bangles from Jade Maya that are very black, opaque and shiny jadeite.



So pretty! I'm always envious of your bat.

 I want a wide, low domed very black jade bangle. First choice would be the EB nephrite for the quality and darkness, but I probably wouldn't pass up any nice black in my size if I came across one and could afford it.

How wide do you jadies like your D shape bangles?  I think my preference is for wide bangles because I like the weight.  With chubby princess bangles, you get the weight without the width because of height and thickness.   I only have a couple of narrower D shapes - Leaf, because I liked the translucency and "leaf" in her, and Elsa, because I'm a sucker for smaller carved bangles. 

Pic: top to bottom: Opeapea, DW, Leaf, Elsa, PL, & DS's (edit... oh, sorry that came out bigger than I expected)


----------



## Junkenpo

And another throw back of Opeapea with Leaf on the wrist.


----------



## fanofjadeite

i bought this certified pendant for my special someone and it finally arrived today.


----------



## fanofjadeite

crosso said:


> To contrast, this is my Burmese black carved


i love your bat bangle, crosso. have u been wearing her lately?


----------



## Junkenpo

fanofjadeite said:


> i bought this certified pendant for my special someone and it finally arrived today.



I love this!  Very strong/protective looking. I would like something like this for my DS when he's older.


----------



## fanofjadeite

Junkenpo said:


> I love this!  Very strong/protective looking. I would like something like this for my DS when he's older.


thanks, jkp. thats exactly what i thought when i saw this pendant--- strong and protective. and the design can be easily worn by guys since its simple and not sissy.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> EB is nephrite -inky black and like you said, very shiny. Some of the black nephrite I've seen from China is more dark charcoal grey or has a greenish tint to it. If you want an inky black jadeite, look at Guatemalan. Jade4me and I both have bangles from Jade Maya that are very black, opaque and shiny jadeite.



I love how you wear your black and white bangle together - yin yang beauties 
Jadepeony has nice nephrite bangles too and Ultimate Jadeite has black jadeite bangles in both princess and d shape styles. The nephite bangles in Jade Peony's site is from British Columbia I believe and it looks to be quite black with high shine too.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> So pretty! I'm always envious of your bat.
> 
> I want a wide, low domed very black jade bangle. First choice would be the EB nephrite for the quality and darkness, but I probably wouldn't pass up any nice black in my size if I came across one and could afford it.
> 
> How wide do you jadies like your D shape bangles?  I think my preference is for wide bangles because I like the weight.  With chubby princess bangles, you get the weight without the width because of height and thickness.   I only have a couple of narrower D shapes - Leaf, because I liked the translucency and "leaf" in her, and Elsa, because I'm a sucker for smaller carved bangles.
> 
> Pic: top to bottom: Opeapea, DW, Leaf, Elsa, PL, & DS's (edit... oh, sorry that came out bigger than I expected)



Amazing collection!! I like Leaf because of the way it remind one of nature and Elsa is just so feminine and pretty.
I only have one d bangle and it is 11 mm. I like seeing very wide bangles on others but not sure if it suits me. To me I would not consider Leaf t be narrow but more of a medium width. It looks very proportional.
By the way I think your message box is full


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> i bought this certified pendant for my special someone and it finally arrived today. [/QUOT
> 
> Looks great Fanofjadeite! It's like a jade dog tag - very masculine looking but would look great on a woman too


----------



## fanofjadeite

2boys_jademommy said:


> fanofjadeite said:
> 
> 
> 
> i bought this certified pendant for my special someone and it finally arrived today. [/QUOT
> 
> Looks great Fanofjadeite! It's like a jade dog tag - very masculine looking but would look great on a woman too
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, jademommy. it will be a good match to the black jadeite bead bracelet i made for him.
Click to expand...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> 2boys_jademommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, jademommy. it will be a good match to the black jadeite bead bracelet i made for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this "him" your hubby or son? Sorry if my question is too direct / nosy
> My husband and sons probably won't wear any jade or jewellery period so as the only female int he house I feel I need to wear enough for the four of us
Click to expand...


----------



## fanofjadeite

2boys_jademommy said:


> fanofjadeite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this "him" your hubby or son? Sorry if my question is too direct / nosy
> My husband and sons probably won't wear any jade or jewellery period so as the only female int he house I feel I need to wear enough for the four of us
> 
> 
> 
> hahahhaha... thats a very good excuse for u to wear lots of jade.  this 'him' is someone very special to me.
Click to expand...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> 2boys_jademommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahahhaha... thats a very good excuse for u to wear lots of jade.  this 'him' is someone very special to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it's my excuse and I will use it any chance I get  I hope he loves the pendant
Click to expand...


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> Question for the Jadies Is comfort fit the same as d shape?.... I always thought that all comfort shapes were d shapes but not all d shapes are a comfort fit. To me comfort fit refers to the d shape bangles that are rounded at the edge rather than having a "sharper" edge. What do you think? Are the terms used interchangeable?


I agree that not all D-shapes are comfort shaped. The sharper edged D-shapes are harder to get on/off and are more likely to stick to the flesh than the comfort cut D-shapes.



kiana904 said:


> The bangles I am referring to are hinged. I don't wear them over my hands. I checked earlier and for the one that is a bit flexible, it can slip off my hand without unclasping the hinge - which annoys me so I never liked wearing it even if I liked it. (It was a gift so I had no choice in the size.)
> 
> But you are right. I should probably err on the side of caution and get one that will go over my hand. I'm just so afraid that it will be loose and will end up sitting somewhere in my jewelry box; so am having a hard time deciding on a "right" size. Thanks for the tip!  Appreciate it


If size 6 means a 6" inner diameter for your rigid hinged bangles, then a 48.5mm round jade bangle will not be too loose IMO. 47-49mm bangles are not high volume sales items since most people can't wear such a small size. If you wait those you're eyeing will probably be there for awhile, but it may also be awhile before more 47-48mm ones show up - unless you ask UJ to look for more for you.


----------



## Jade4Me

Thanks for posting about black chic jadeite, Lots love - I've seen that story before and it may have been you who posted it before.


Gorgeous beads JKP!


Nice to see your Guatemalan sister bangle to my Maya, crosso! I'd love a black jadeite bat bangle, too!


Here's a pic of a 55m-15mm-7mm nephrite bangle, 53.2mm-12.5mm-6.6mm jadeite bangle, and a 50mm hinged gold bangle 4-5.5mm wide.


----------



## Jade4Me

fanofjadeite said:


> i bought this certified pendant for my special someone and it finally arrived today.


This looks nice! I'd wear it, too, so I'd say it's a nice strong simple unisex design!


----------



## designergoods

Just popping in to share some from my small collection of jade bangles (the dark green one on left is nephrite)


----------



## Jade4Me

designergoods said:


> Just popping in to share some from my small collection of jade bangles (the dark green one on left is nephrite)


Gorgeous thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Thanks for posting about black chic jadeite, Lots love - I've seen that story before and it may have been you who posted it before.
> 
> 
> Gorgeous beads JKP!
> 
> 
> Nice to see your Guatemalan sister bangle to my Maya, crosso! I'd love a black jadeite bat bangle, too!
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of a 55m-15mm-7mm nephrite bangle, 53.2mm-12.5mm-6.6mm jadeite bangle, and a 50mm hinged gold bangle 4-5.5mm wide.



Gorgeous Jade4me - your wrist looks as small as mine the two bangles along with the gold look nice together.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Just popping in to share some from my small collection of jade bangles (the dark green one on left is nephrite)



Beautiful collection!! They are all so different and gorgeous in their own right. My favourite of yours is the green and red one on the far right - wow.


----------



## Lots love

Junkenpo said:


> And another throw back of Opeapea with Leaf on the wrist.




I love the two together nice stack &#129303;&#129303;&#129303;


----------



## cdtracing

designergoods said:


> Just popping in to share some from my small collection of jade bangles (the dark green one on left is nephrite)



Gorgeous bangles.  I love your colors & pattern variety!!!  Thank you for sharing your collection.


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> Just popping in to share some from my small collection of jade bangles (the dark green one on left is nephrite)




Nice collection you have [emoji171]


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> Just popping in to share some from my small collection of jade bangles (the dark green one on left is nephrite)




Your collection is beautiful thank u for sharing [emoji175][emoji170]


----------



## Lots love

I love that everyone is sharing there collection with us nice to see what colors shapes they come in


----------



## Dynasty

Hi everyone,
Love all your bangles LADIES!

Just stopped in wanted to share one of my Ice black jadeite bangle with glassy spots.
Certified by NGI.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Dynasty said:


> Hi everyone,
> Love all your bangles LADIES!
> 
> Just stopped in wanted to share one of my Ice black jadeite bangle with glassy spots.
> Certified by NGI.



It is breathtaking!  So icy and cool.


----------



## Silver Mom

Dynasty said:


> Hi everyone,
> Love all your bangles LADIES!
> 
> Just stopped in wanted to share one of my Ice black jadeite bangle with glassy spots.
> Certified by NGI.



DYNASTY, This is GORGEOUS.  Truly it is what I would call BLACK CHIC jadeite because of the glassy spots.  LOVELY!


----------



## Junkenpo

designergoods said:


> Just popping in to share some from my small collection of jade bangles (the dark green one on left is nephrite)



I love the variety of color!  



Dynasty said:


> Hi everyone,
> Love all your bangles LADIES!
> 
> Just stopped in wanted to share one of my Ice black jadeite bangle with glassy spots.
> Certified by NGI.




Ah!  I was trying to remember which one of us had this bangle... so pretty! I love all your action shots in the reference thread, too!


----------



## Jade4Me

Dynasty said:


> Hi everyone,
> Love all your bangles LADIES!
> 
> Just stopped in wanted to share one of my Ice black jadeite bangle with glassy spots.
> Certified by NGI.


Magnifique!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## designergoods

Thank you for all your comps. Seeing all your jade beauties inspired me to step it up and post a picture to share. 

I forgot I have this beautiful, chubby, princess round but at 53.8mm inner I find her too large for me. I think I may just try to sell her low so that she may find a happier home where someone will actually wear her!

What a black beauty Dynasty!


----------



## dster1

My mom surprised me with this from her recent trip to China


----------



## Silver Mom

dster1 said:


> My mom surprised me with this from her recent trip to China
> View attachment 3185127
> View attachment 3185129



This is sooooooo lovely!  Lucky you. Surprises are the best ESPECIALLY when it is something this beautiful. : )


----------



## Redkoi01

designergoods said:


> Just popping in to share some from my small collection of jade bangles (the dark green one on left is nephrite)



Love them!!!


----------



## Redkoi01

designergoods said:


> Thank you for all your comps. Seeing all your jade beauties inspired me to step it up and post a picture to share.
> 
> I forgot I have this beautiful, chubby, princess round but at 53.8mm inner I find her too large for me. I think I may just try to sell her low so that she may find a happier home where someone will actually wear her!
> 
> What a black beauty Dynasty!



This is gorgeous!!! I love it!!! Such soothing colors. Let me know if you decide to sell.


----------



## Redkoi01

I just got my eBay bangle and I am not so sure about it. It feels so lights and thin...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Thank you for all your comps. Seeing all your jade beauties inspired me to step it up and post a picture to share.
> 
> I forgot I have this beautiful, chubby, princess round but at 53.8mm inner I find her too large for me. I think I may just try to sell her low so that she may find a happier home where someone will actually wear her!
> 
> What a black beauty Dynasty!



It's so dreamy and soft looking....but not too comfortable I suppose if she is too big for you.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

dster1 said:


> My mom surprised me with this from her recent trip to China
> View attachment 3185127
> View attachment 3185129



What a wonderful surprise! It's very pretty


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> I just got my eBay bangle and I am not so sure about it. It feels so lights and thin...



I think it looks lovely but then again I don't mind slimmer bangles. I think it looks very feminine and I love the fresh colour. The weight takes getting used to but as for the look I personally love it


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

I was looking around on JoJo's site this morning and they have sooooooo much jade to drool over. These two caught my eye because of their beauty and I was suprised at the price - quite low compared to most of the bangles on their site. Actually I saw bangles as low as $39.00 and as high as over $100,000.00!  These 2 are under $1000.00. Which do you think is nicer....

http://www.jadefinejewelry.com/wonderful-blue-green-color-scattered-flower-jade-bangle-p-20471.html

OR

http://www.jadefinejewelry.com/wonderful-blue-green-color-scattered-flower-jade-bangle-p-15762.html


----------



## Dynasty

2boys_jademommy said:


> It is breathtaking!  So icy and cool.





Silver Mom said:


> DYNASTY, This is GORGEOUS.  Truly it is what I would call BLACK CHIC jadeite because of the glassy spots.  LOVELY!





Junkenpo said:


> I love the variety of color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah!  I was trying to remember which one of us had this bangle... so pretty! I love all your action shots in the reference thread, too!





Jade4Me said:


> Magnifique!!! Thanks for sharing!





designergoods said:


> Thank you for all your comps. Seeing all your jade beauties inspired me to step it up and post a picture to share.
> 
> I forgot I have this beautiful, chubby, princess round but at 53.8mm inner I find her too large for me. I think I may just try to sell her low so that she may find a happier home where someone will actually wear her!
> 
> What a black beauty Dynasty!



Thank you LADIES for your kind compliments on my bangle.
Keep it coming all the beauties of yours, Love to see them!!!


----------



## designergoods

dster1 said:


> My mom surprised me with this from her recent trip to China
> View attachment 3185127
> View attachment 3185129


Gorgeous color and what a nice surprise!


----------



## designergoods

Redkoi01 said:


> This is gorgeous!!! I love it!!! Such soothing colors. Let me know if you decide to sell.


Yes, I will be selling  she is just too large for me. If it werent for that, I would definitely keep it.


Redkoi01 said:


> I just got my eBay bangle and I am not so sure about it. It feels so lights and thin...


It looks well on you and has nice colors. Is it the thickness that worries you?


----------



## Junkenpo

dster1 said:


> My mom surprised me with this from her recent trip to China



Really cute!  Such soothing, calming look. 



Redkoi01 said:


> I just got my eBay bangle and I am not so sure about it. It feels so lights and thin...




It looks like it has nice color and translucency.  What is making you feel not so sure about it?  Does it feel too light? What's the thickness?


----------



## BabyDarling

Junkenpo said:


> Beads for the morning.... and mahalo to all Veterans on this Veteran's Day!







Junkenpo said:


> So pretty! I'm always envious of your bat.
> 
> I want a wide, low domed very black jade bangle. First choice would be the EB nephrite for the quality and darkness, but I probably wouldn't pass up any nice black in my size if I came across one and could afford it.
> 
> How wide do you jadies like your D shape bangles?  I think my preference is for wide bangles because I like the weight.  With chubby princess bangles, you get the weight without the width because of height and thickness.   I only have a couple of narrower D shapes - Leaf, because I liked the translucency and "leaf" in her, and Elsa, because I'm a sucker for smaller carved bangles.
> 
> Pic: top to bottom: Opeapea, DW, Leaf, Elsa, PL, & DS's (edit... oh, sorry that came out bigger than I expected)







crosso said:


> EB is nephrite -inky black and like you said, very shiny. Some of the black nephrite I've seen from China is more dark charcoal grey or has a greenish tint to it. If you want an inky black jadeite, look at Guatemalan. Jade4me and I both have bangles from Jade Maya that are very black, opaque and shiny jadeite.







crosso said:


> To contrast, this is my Burmese black carved







Junkenpo said:


> And another throw back of Opeapea with Leaf on the wrist.







fanofjadeite said:


> i bought this certified pendant for my special someone and it finally arrived today.







Jade4Me said:


> Thanks for posting about black chic jadeite, Lots love - I've seen that story before and it may have been you who posted it before.
> 
> 
> Gorgeous beads JKP!
> 
> 
> Nice to see your Guatemalan sister bangle to my Maya, crosso! I'd love a black jadeite bat bangle, too!
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of a 55m-15mm-7mm nephrite bangle, 53.2mm-12.5mm-6.6mm jadeite bangle, and a 50mm hinged gold bangle 4-5.5mm wide.







designergoods said:


> Just popping in to share some from my small collection of jade bangles (the dark green one on left is nephrite)







Dynasty said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Love all your bangles LADIES!
> 
> 
> 
> Just stopped in wanted to share one of my Ice black jadeite bangle with glassy spots.
> 
> Certified by NGI.







designergoods said:


> Thank you for all your comps. Seeing all your jade beauties inspired me to step it up and post a picture to share.
> 
> I forgot I have this beautiful, chubby, princess round but at 53.8mm inner I find her too large for me. I think I may just try to sell her low so that she may find a happier home where someone will actually wear her!
> 
> What a black beauty Dynasty!







dster1 said:


> My mom surprised me with this from her recent trip to China
> View attachment 3185127
> View attachment 3185129




Thank you all for sharing your gorgeous jades. Loving all the eye candy in this thread. Been incredibly busy with work lately but seeing all the beautiful jades is very de-stressing. hehe. 

Designergoods, sorry to hear your beautiful chubby princess is too big for you! She's absolutely stunning. It's a shame she's not my size. 53.8mm is probably my soap+oil+WD40+a whole lotta prayer size. haha.


----------



## BabyDarling

Redkoi01 said:


> I just got my eBay bangle and I am not so sure about it. It feels so lights and thin...




Looks gorgeous tho.. is this the thinnest bangle you have?


----------



## fanofjadeite

Jade4Me said:


> This looks nice! I'd wear it, too, so I'd say it's a nice strong simple unisex design!


thanks, jade4me  maybe i shd find another one for myself


----------



## fanofjadeite

designergoods said:


> Just popping in to share some from my small collection of jade bangles (the dark green one on left is nephrite)


they are all so pretty, designergoods, but i still love seasons the best


----------



## fanofjadeite

dster1 said:


> My mom surprised me with this from her recent trip to China
> View attachment 3185127
> View attachment 3185129


what a wonderful surprise, dster1  such a cute pendant with pretty color


----------



## Redkoi01

designergoods said:


> Yes, I will be selling  she is just too large for me. If it werent for that, I would definitely keep it.
> 
> It looks well on you and has nice colors. Is it the thickness that worries you?



Yes it is the thickness it was so thin and I feel expensive for the amount of Jade I decided to send it back.  It had nice quality but small nicks here and there.&#128521;


----------



## Redkoi01

BabyDarling said:


> Looks gorgeous tho.. is this the thinnest bangle you have?



It was only 7mm I felt it so thin and decided to send it back specially because I feel it was expensive for the amount of Jade and quality of carving. Maybe I am too picky .


----------



## teagansmum

Jade4Me said:


> Thanks for posting about black chic jadeite, Lots love - I've seen that story before and it may have been you who posted it before.
> 
> 
> Gorgeous beads JKP!
> 
> 
> Nice to see your Guatemalan sister bangle to my Maya, crosso! I'd love a black jadeite bat bangle, too!
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of a 55m-15mm-7mm nephrite bangle, 53.2mm-12.5mm-6.6mm jadeite bangle, and a 50mm hinged gold bangle 4-5.5mm wide.




In love with your jadeite bangle beside you lovely black one. Is it lavender? I can see a lavender hue.


----------



## teagansmum

designergoods said:


> Just popping in to share some from my small collection of jade bangles (the dark green one on left is nephrite)



Those are so lovely my first thought is the photo would make a perfect Christmas card!! Gorgeous!


----------



## designergoods

2boys_jademommy said:


> I was looking around on JoJo's site this morning and they have sooooooo much jade to drool over. These two caught my eye because of their beauty and I was suprised at the price - quite low compared to most of the bangles on their site. Actually I saw bangles as low as $39.00 and as high as over $100,000.00!  These 2 are under $1000.00. Which do you think is nicer....
> 
> http://www.jadefinejewelry.com/wonderful-blue-green-color-scattered-flower-jade-bangle-p-20471.html
> 
> OR
> 
> http://www.jadefinejewelry.com/wonderful-blue-green-color-scattered-flower-jade-bangle-p-15762.html


These are both gorgeous and have admired these before. Depends if you want a slightly darker or lighter color background. The flowers in both are unique with good energy. I tend to lean towards the first one.



Redkoi01 said:


> Yes it is the thickness it was so thin and I feel expensive for the amount of Jade I decided to send it back.  It had nice quality but small nicks here and there.&#55357;&#56841;


I dont blame you. I am one who prefers thicker bangles just for ease of mind that there is more jade protection. That is good you can send it back. The search continues?


teagansmum said:


> Those are so lovely my first thought is the photo would make a perfect Christmas card!! Gorgeous!


Thank you and what a thoughtful idea. It would make a nice xmas card!  How are your jade bats doing?


----------



## designergoods

fanofjadeite said:


> they are all so pretty, designergoods, but i still love seasons the best


Thanks fanoHere is a pic of Seasons with Violet Ray - both my 24/7 bangles. How are your lovely fishies doing?


----------



## Lots love

Dynasty said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Love all your bangles LADIES!
> 
> 
> 
> Just stopped in wanted to share one of my Ice black jadeite bangle with glassy spots.
> 
> Certified by NGI.




Welcome back to you we look forward too see more of you here [emoji179][emoji171][emoji175][emoji8][emoji178]thank you for coming back


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> These are both gorgeous and have admired these before. Depends if you want a slightly darker or lighter color background. The flowers in both are unique with good energy. I tend to lean towards the first one.
> 
> Thanks for your input designergoods the first one caught my eye first. They have the exact same dimensions - width and thickness and diameter. Jojo pics are all against a white background so it's hard to tell how saturated the colour of a bangle is. The first seems to have more contrast. I'm also trying to get my cousin into Jade and she is about the same size as me &#128522;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Thanks fanoHere is a pic of Seasons with Violet Ray - both my 24/7 bangles. How are your lovely fishies doing?



Beautiful. I love them both especially Seasons. Seasons is energetic while Violet is calm so they balance nicely Do you wear them stacked like that or separately?


----------



## piosavsfan

Just wanted to share today's stack: seafoam with my petrified wood princess.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> Just wanted to share today's stack: seafoam with my petrified wood princess.




Wood princess reminds me of caramel swirls in vanilla ice cream and seafood is like mint ice-cream 
They look nice together and both are a great fit on you .


----------



## designergoods

2boys_jademommy said:


> designergoods said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your input designergoods the first one caught my eye first. They have the exact same dimensions - width and thickness and diameter. Jojo pics are all against a white background so it's hard to tell how saturated the colour of a bangle is. The first seems to have more contrast. I'm also trying to get my cousin into Jade and she is about the same size as me &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> I have found that when pictured against a white background that the jade bangle is always darker in color when I wear them. Good luck and please share what you decide!
> Also, good job trying to jade enable your cousin. Once jade bitten you can get addicted
> 
> 
> 2boys_jademommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful. I love them both especially Seasons. Seasons is energetic while Violet is calm so they balance nicely Do you wear them stacked like that or separately?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. They feel comfortable when worn together and I always wear a bumper but for picture taking they look better stacked. I am paranoid when I hear them hit together because with my luck I will break one!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> Thanks fanoHere is a pic of Seasons with Violet Ray - both my 24/7 bangles. How are your lovely fishies doing?




Lovely stack live your two 24 /7 beautiful [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Lots love

I keep can't up with everyone on here I'm sorry I love all the goodies I see today and yesterday wow love this blog [emoji178]


----------



## BabyDarling

Redkoi01 said:


> It was only 7mm I felt it so thin and decided to send it back specially because I feel it was expensive for the amount of Jade and quality of carving. Maybe I am too picky .




Oh I see! nah, I believe you should follow your heart.  better to feel genuinely happy with your Jade piece than to just settle for something you're not 100% happy about.


----------



## Junkenpo

2boys_jademommy said:


> I was looking around on JoJo's site this morning and they have sooooooo much jade to drool over. These two caught my eye because of their beauty and I was suprised at the price - quite low compared to most of the bangles on their site. Actually I saw bangles as low as $39.00 and as high as over $100,000.00!  These 2 are under $1000.00. Which do you think is nicer....
> 
> http://www.jadefinejewelry.com/wonderful-blue-green-color-scattered-flower-jade-bangle-p-20471.html
> 
> OR
> 
> http://www.jadefinejewelry.com/wonderful-blue-green-color-scattered-flower-jade-bangle-p-15762.html




Hmmm.... very close in color, but I think I like the first one better. 



Redkoi01 said:


> Yes it is the thickness it was so thin and I feel expensive for the amount of Jade I decided to send it back.  It had nice quality but small nicks here and there.&#55357;&#56841;



It's best to be sure,  and if it didn't make your heart sing, then good that you can send it back.  Thinness doesn't mean it is not strong though.  I was very worried about Lippy and Baby Princess when I first got them, but now I don't worry at all. They go on and come off strong, and I've banged them on door frames without incident. 




designergoods said:


> Thanks fanoHere is a pic of Seasons with Violet Ray - both my 24/7 bangles. How are your lovely fishies doing?




NIce!  Love the combo colors.



piosavsfan said:


> Just wanted to share today's stack: seafoam with my petrified wood princess.




That petrified wood is coolness next to sea foam.  Makes me think of driftwood on the beach.

edited to add: My inbox was full, now it is cleared.


----------



## fanofjadeite

designergoods said:


> Thanks fanoHere is a pic of Seasons with Violet Ray - both my 24/7 bangles. How are your lovely fishies doing?


wow! they look absolutely gorgeous together, designergoods  where did u find violet ray from, if i may ask? my fishies are doing great. hahahaha.... i have yet to wear the earrings though. i always forget to put on earrings when i go out. :shame:


----------



## fanofjadeite

piosavsfan said:


> Just wanted to share today's stack: seafoam with my petrified wood princess.


thats a very unique looking stack, piosavsfan. the bangles seem to be the same size and width. perfect match!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> Yes it is the thickness it was so thin and I feel expensive for the amount of Jade I decided to send it back.  It had nice quality but small nicks here and there.&#128521;



If you aren't completely satisfied then you did the right thing returning it. Nicks would bother me too. It was very pretty though and if the look and feel of he thinness bothers you then it is not for you but just wanted to reassure you that thin princesses are tougher than they look as JKP also mentioned. The bangle I wear everyday is only 8mm but often times a d shape is less than 8mm in height so princesses are actually stironger sometimes. I've banged  it accidentally quite a few times and nothing so far. Good luck finding another gorgeous bangle &#128522;


----------



## annetok

designergoods said:


> Thanks fanoHere is a pic of Seasons with Violet Ray - both my 24/7 bangles. How are your lovely fishies doing?



Oh so lovely!!


----------



## annetok

Neptune has been my bangle this week. And I paired him with my intelligence booster, aquamarine


----------



## annetok

annetok said:


> Neptune has been my bangle this week. And I paired him with my intelligence booster, aquamarine



Another take


----------



## kiana904

I don't know if this has been asked before, but I'm just curious.  Where do you ladies normally wear your Jade bangles - left or right wrist and why?  

I've read a jade blog somewhere that says it is recommended to wear it on your left wrist.  So really curious and wondering how you wear it. Do you stack it with other non jade pieces?  TIA!


----------



## designergoods

Lots love said:


> Lovely stack live your two 24 /7 beautiful [emoji7][emoji7]


Hi LL, thank you for  your sweet comments. I cant get enough of your blue and black faceted bangles! 


Junkenpo said:


> NIce!  Love the combo colors.


Thank you, I tend to gravitate towards bangles with color transitions or lavender blues. Love your collection and beads!



fanofjadeite said:


> wow! they look absolutely gorgeous together, designergoods  where did u find violet ray from, if i may ask? my fishies are doing great. hahahaha.... i have yet to wear the earrings though. i always forget to put on earrings when i go out. :shame:


I got Violet Ray from UJ. Been pondering on it for weeks and it was still available so took the plunge...jade karma? Glad you are enjoying your lovely collection. I know what you mean with the earrings. That is how I am with my jade pendants...I just dont grab for them. Need to remember I have them. 


annetok said:


> Oh so lovely!!


Oh thank you dear


----------



## designergoods

annetok said:


> Another take


Lovely pictures! Your skin glows against Neptune


----------



## crosso

Got my last SC bangle today. Like it, but not quite as thrilled as I've been with my other bangles from her. The grain is coarser and I was expecting a bit more translucency from the pics. Perhaps I'm just getting 'jaded', lol! The little brrown spots don't bother me too much, as they are really only visible on the inside of the bangle and the fit is good. I think good for a less dressy, everyday sort of bangle that will look good with my dragon ball pendant,  I think.


----------



## crosso

Here it is with the pendant. The dragon ball is more blue lavender, but has a slight tinge of pale green. What do you all think? Sorta a set?


----------



## crosso

annetok said:


> Another take



Ooooooh, Neptune is so pretty on you and that ring is gorgeous!! I like the orientation of the stone, it's very modern looking, but also so feminine.


----------



## crosso

piosavsfan said:


> Just wanted to share today's stack: seafoam with my petrified wood princess.



This is a great stack! Love your petrified princess! (That sounds funny,  lol) Junkenpo was right on with the driftwood and sea reference, the combo is just dreamy.


----------



## crosso

designergoods said:


> Thanks fanoHere is a pic of Seasons with Violet Ray - both my 24/7 bangles. How are your lovely fishies doing?



Adore both these bangles!  As much as I'm into lavender at the moment,  Seasons is one of my favorite bangles I've seen on the thread. The color combo is stunning. &#128154;&#128155;


----------



## crosso

Dynasty said:


> Hi everyone,
> Love all your bangles LADIES!
> 
> Just stopped in wanted to share one of my Ice black jadeite bangle with glassy spots.
> Certified by NGI.



Truly chic! This is the only translucent black I've ever seen, I love it! Your collection is amazing!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Got my last SC bangle today. Like it, but not quite as thrilled as I've been with my other bangles from her. The grain is coarser and I was expecting a bit more translucency from the pics. Perhaps I'm just getting 'jaded', lol! The little brrown spots don't bother me too much, as they are really only visible on the inside of the bangle and the fit is good. I think good for a less dressy, everyday sort of bangle that will look good with my dragon ball pendant,  I think.



It looks great Crosso but I can relate to how you feel - I was a bit disappointed with the translucency on the one I got from SC as well. The colour is great and true to pics but it is not very translucent. I thought about returning it but decided against it (hate returning stuff) and now I have grown to like it more. It is not a favourite but for the price I paid I am satisfied with it. She is super nice but man her pics are awful lol!
Hope you grow to love your bangle more too


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

annetok said:


> Neptune has been my bangle this week. And I paired him with my intelligence booster, aquamarine



Beautiful blue beauties.....but then I see the pic of Neptune in your next post and it is more green  It is clearly a chameleon bangle and it looks great on you!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

kiana904 said:


> I don't know if this has been asked before, but I'm just curious.  Where do you ladies normally wear your Jade bangles - left or right wrist and why?
> 
> I've read a jade blog somewhere that says it is recommended to wear it on your left wrist.  So really curious and wondering how you wear it. Do you stack it with other non jade pieces?  TIA!



If I wear one jade bangle it is on the left. Nowadays I usually wear one on each wrist. I never stack jade with jade. Sometimes I have stacked with gold or sterling silver.


----------



## crosso

crosso said:


> Here it is with the pendant. The dragon ball is more blue lavender, but has a slight tinge of pale green. What do you all think? Sorta a set?



One more pic &#9786;, slightly different light. It's growing on me already.


----------



## designergoods

crosso said:


> One more pic &#9786;, slightly different light. It's growing on me already.


Crosso, congrats on all your new beautiful lavender pieces and so happy for you that your lavender hinged bangle got properly repaired! I think these two compliment each other  well. You seem to have the gift of coordinating your pieces like they were meant to be!


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> It looks great Crosso but I can relate to how you feel - I was a bit disappointed with the translucency on the one I got from SC as well. The colour is great and true to pics but it is not very translucent. I thought about returning it but decided against it (hate returning stuff) and now I have grown to like it more. It is not a favourite but for the price I paid I am satisfied with it. She is super nice but man her pics are awful lol!
> Hope you grow to love your bangle more too



Thanks, jademommy! I'm sure I will. I've always gotten what I consider to be good bargains from her. From what I see for sale lately on etsy and ebay, if you can find a grade a lavender bangle with any color to it at all for under  $500, you're doing good!


----------



## designergoods

crosso said:


> Adore both these bangles!  As much as I'm into lavender at the moment,  Seasons is one of my favorite bangles I've seen on the thread. The color combo is stunning. &#55357;&#56474;&#55357;&#56475;


Thank you  I appreciate your comments on Seasons.
Seasons is my first jade that help catalyze my love for all jade. I dont know if its a good thing or bad  but I keep looking at all the beauties out there!

What have you been wearing lately?


----------



## kiana904

2boys_jademommy said:


> If I wear one jade bangle it is on the left. Nowadays I usually wear one on each wrist. I never stack jade with jade. Sometimes I have stacked with gold or sterling silver.



Does either the Jade or the gold gets scratched if you stack them together?  Do share pics! Thinking of stacking ideas ahead..


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> One more pic &#9786;, slightly different light. It's growing on me already.



LOL you're going to love it more and more Crosso


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Thanks, jademommy! I'm sure I will. I've always gotten what I consider to be good bargains from her. From what I see for sale lately on etsy and ebay, if you can find a grade a lavender bangle with any color to it at all for under  $500, you're doing good!



Then I definitely "did good" with my bangle from SC. She gave me a good deal and it was a reasonable price to begin with...


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> Hi LL, thank you for  your sweet comments. I cant get enough of your blue and black faceted bangles!
> 
> Thank you, I tend to gravitate towards bangles with color transitions or lavender blues. Love your collection and beads!
> 
> 
> I got Violet Ray from UJ. Been pondering on it for weeks and it was still available so took the plunge...jade karma? Glad you are enjoying your lovely collection. I know what you mean with the earrings. That is how I am with my jade pendants...I just dont grab for them. Need to remember I have them.
> 
> Oh thank you dear




Thank u so much designergoods I love your too [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

kiana904 said:


> Does either the Jade or the gold gets scratched if you stack them together?  Do share pics! Thinking of stacking ideas ahead..



No scratching so far.....okay will try to post pic later. I have posted pics before with my lavernder stacked with the Tiffany mini bead bracelet. Today I am wearing 2 bangles but no stacks


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> Thank you  I appreciate your comments on Seasons.
> Seasons is my first jade that help catalyze my love for all jade. I dont know if its a good thing or bad  but I keep looking at all the beauties out there!
> 
> What have you been wearing lately?




That is a fabulous picture of your own bangles I love both your too r with the background with the feather beautiful[emoji175]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Thank you  I appreciate your comments on Seasons.
> Seasons is my first jade that help catalyze my love for all jade. I dont know if its a good thing or bad  but I keep looking at all the beauties out there!
> 
> What have you been wearing lately?



So beautiful - Are they the same size? Seasons looks wider and has a higher dome right...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

A couple of questions for the Jadies:
1. I know some of you here have the black facet bangles and I think they are gorgeous but if you were to only have one black bangle would you go for a faceted one or a regular shiny black one (nephrite).
2. Am I correct in that the black jadeite often has the translucent greyish bits and the shiny solid bangles tend to be nephrite?
3. Would you prefer a black bangle that is slim with a higher dome or wider with a low dome.
TIA 

I'm asking because I was making the leap to get a customized black bangle but the seller has said that she can only do a regular bangle at this point in time because the rough nephrite she has on hand is not strong enough to withstand the process needed to create the facets. I had my heart set on a black facet nephrite.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

crosso said:


> One more pic [emoji5], slightly different light. It's growing on me already.




Pretty!! You are on a lavender kick!! Lavender is always my favorite. 

Here are my three remaining lavenders. Sold one, think will sell the oval too (last pic). I'm pretty lazy and don't like to switch often. Would rather keep the nicer ones. Still holding out for one quality pink lavender! Maybe when I visit Asia when DD is older.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

More sunlight pictures of Allan's Galaxy stone Canadian nephrite. Can you tell how lazy I am to switch, ha


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> A couple of questions for the Jadies:
> 1. I know some of you here have the black facet bangles and I think they are gorgeous but if you were to only have one black bangle would you go for a faceted one or a regular shiny black one (nephrite).
> 2. Am I correct in that the black jadeite often has the translucent greyish bits and the shiny solid bangles tend to be nephrite?
> 3. Would you prefer a black bangle that is slim with a higher dome or wider with a low dome.
> TIA
> 
> I'm asking because I was making the leap to get a customized black bangle but the seller has said that she can only do a regular bangle at this point in time because the rough nephrite she has on hand is not strong enough to withstand the process needed to create the facets. I had my heart set on a black facet nephrite.




Can't find your post anymore, but I like the first Jojo better 

Not sure which seller you are using but didn't someone here say that jade peony does custom facet black jade bangles?


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Dynasty said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Love all your bangles LADIES!
> 
> 
> 
> Just stopped in wanted to share one of my Ice black jadeite bangle with glassy spots.
> 
> Certified by NGI.




Gorgeous!!! Black beauty!!


----------



## Redkoi01

I have been at the hospital for the since yesterday without my jade. Thank you all for the photos they made my day happy! 

Love to see how we all like different shapes and colors! Seasons is beautiful!!!


----------



## chubbychoco

designergoods said:


> Thank you  I appreciate your comments on Seasons.
> Seasons is my first jade that help catalyze my love for all jade. I dont know if its a good thing or bad  but I keep looking at all the beauties out there!
> 
> What have you been wearing lately?



Wow!! !!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> Can't find your post anymore, but I like the first Jojo better
> 
> Not sure which seller you are using but didn't someone here say that jade peony does custom facet black jade bangles?



Yes it was Jade Peony that I was talkin about. They can't do it at his time as he nephrite thy have is not strong enough.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> Yes it was Jade Peony that I was talkin about. They can't do it at his time as he nephrite thy have is not strong enough.




Ohh I see, they used to use a different jade material for the faceting?


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Faceted Siberian bangle $3k 55mm


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> I have been at the hospital for the since yesterday without my jade. Thank you all for the photos they made my day happy!
> 
> Love to see how we all like different shapes and colors! Seasons is beautiful!!!



Red I hope everything is okay.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> Ohh I see, they used to use a different jade material for the faceting?



They use nephrite but perhaps the boulder they have has areas that are not as strong. I don't know.....


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> Ohh I see, they used to use a different jade material for the faceting?



which do you prefer  with black nephrite - plain or with the facets? They have a slightly dif look. The facets make is a bit dressier and different. The regular is a classic beauty


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> Pretty!! You are on a lavender kick!! Lavender is always my favorite.
> 
> Here are my three remaining lavenders. Sold one, think will sell the oval too (last pic). I'm pretty lazy and don't like to switch often. Would rather keep the nicer ones. Still holding out for one quality pink lavender! Maybe when I visit Asia when DD is older.
> 
> View attachment 3186719
> 
> View attachment 3186723
> View attachment 3186724



Love the nails NYCP! All your bangles are beautiful. You are lavender queen ) my favourite one of yours is the blue princess - so gorgeous!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> which do you prefer  with black nephrite - plain or with the facets? They have a slightly dif look. The facets make is a bit dressier and different. The regular is a classic beauty




I like the "glittering" effect of the facets but I like more ornate things. Plain black feels strong to me but perhaps a bit masculine?


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> Love the nails NYCP! All your bangles are beautiful. You are lavender queen ) my favourite one of yours is the blue princess - so gorgeous!




Ha thanks! My 7 month old was a ladybug for Halloween and my husband and I joined in the theme (he was a green "man bug" aka beetle).


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Redkoi01 said:


> I have been at the hospital for the since yesterday without my jade. Thank you all for the photos they made my day happy!
> 
> 
> 
> Love to see how we all like different shapes and colors! Seasons is beautiful!!!




Glad we could all bring a little cheer. Hope you are well soon.


----------



## annetok

designergoods said:


> Lovely pictures! Your skin glows against Neptune



Thank you he's got much shinier with more wear


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> Ha thanks! My 7 month old was a ladybug for Halloween and my husband and I joined in the theme (he was a green "man bug" aka beetle).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186828



That's where the expression cute as a bug comes from - she is adorable!! Lol your hubby was a man bug and my man bugs me  I'm kidding my hubby is a keeper. &#128525;


----------



## annetok

crosso said:


> Ooooooh, Neptune is so pretty on you and that ring is gorgeous!! I like the orientation of the stone, it's very modern looking, but also so feminine.



Thanks, Crosso. I designed the ring my self. I just bought a loose gemstone that I really liked and had it set


----------



## annetok

2boys_jademommy said:


> Beautiful blue beauties.....but then I see the pic of Neptune in your next post and it is more green  It is clearly a chameleon bangle and it looks great on you!



Yes, Neptune has a different looks depending on the lighting. It's like he looks new everyday!


----------



## annetok

crosso said:


> One more pic &#9786;, slightly different light. It's growing on me already.



These are both stunners.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> I like the "glittering" effect of the facets but I like more ornate things. Plain black feels strong to me but perhaps a bit masculine?



Yeah the glitter makes it more unique. The plain black is a strong presence but if it is polished to a high shine it looks lovely in a quiet elegant way. I can't get the facet one at least not through Jade Peony now anyway so just have to decide if I want the plain black nephrite.


----------



## Silver Mom

Hi fellow jadies.  Since black jade has been the topic for a little while I thought I'd post so that you all can see the difference between Black Nephrite and Black Jadeite.  Just today a dear friend surprised me with a very special gift.  I have always loved this bangle and today it appeared at my door with a certification.  I am absolutely thrilled!  Anyway this black jadeite bangle has a green spot on it too.  In the last picture I have it between my green siberian and my EB nephrite.  You can see the difference.  I think the nephrite is blacker but the jadeite is just as shiny.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> Hi fellow jadies.  Since black jade has been the topic for a little while I thought I'd post so that you all can see the difference between Black Nephrite and Black Jadeite.  Just today a dear friend surprised me with a very special gift.  I have always loved this bangle and today it appeared at my door with a certification.  I am absolutely thrilled!  Anyway this black jadeite bangle has a green spot on it too.  In the last picture I have it between my green siberian and my EB nephrite.  You can see the difference.  I think the nephrite is blacker but the jadeite is just as shiny.



You must be a wonderful friend to receive such a lovely gift. Ther is quite a difference when side by side. The nephrite is much darker. Hoe wide and thick is your nephrite bangle. I quite like the proportions. 
The green translucent spot is nice on the jadeite. 
I also like the very modern design of your green nephrite
Thank you for sharing!
I'm disappointed I can't get the black facet bangle and I am mulling over the idea of getting a plain black one.


----------



## Junkenpo

Silver Mom said:


> Hi fellow jadies.  Since black jade has been the topic for a little while I thought I'd post so that you all can see the difference between Black Nephrite and Black Jadeite.  Just today a dear friend surprised me with a very special gift.  I have always loved this bangle and today it appeared at my door with a certification.  I am absolutely thrilled!  Anyway this black jadeite bangle has a green spot on it too.  In the last picture I have it between my green siberian and my EB nephrite.  You can see the difference.  I think the nephrite is blacker but the jadeite is just as shiny.



Gorgeous contrasting!  I remember that one, so great.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> that's where the expression cute as a bug comes from - she is adorable!! Lol your hubby was a man bug and my man bugs me  i'm kidding my hubby is a keeper. [emoji7]




rofl!!!


----------



## Lots love

Silver Mom said:


> Hi fellow jadies.  Since black jade has been the topic for a little while I thought I'd post so that you all can see the difference between Black Nephrite and Black Jadeite.  Just today a dear friend surprised me with a very special gift.  I have always loved this bangle and today it appeared at my door with a certification.  I am absolutely thrilled!  Anyway this black jadeite bangle has a green spot on it too.  In the last picture I have it between my green siberian and my EB nephrite.  You can see the difference.  I think the nephrite is blacker but the jadeite is just as shiny.




Well you have very special friend to give u such beautiful gift looks amazing on you congratulations on your new bangle wear it good health [emoji179][emoji175][emoji178]


----------



## Lots love

Loving the black look everyone's is wearing amazing on all you Jade lovers &#129303;&#129303;
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 keep posting ladies love those pictures


----------



## Lots love

*NYC Princess* said:


> Pretty!! You are on a lavender kick!! Lavender is always my favorite.
> 
> Here are my three remaining lavenders. Sold one, think will sell the oval too (last pic). I'm pretty lazy and don't like to switch often. Would rather keep the nicer ones. Still holding out for one quality pink lavender! Maybe when I visit Asia when DD is older.
> 
> View attachment 3186719
> 
> View attachment 3186723
> View attachment 3186724




Love the lavender bangle it's really pretty on you it's nice the size and everything in shape so amazing


----------



## Lots love

*NYC Princess* said:


> More sunlight pictures of Allan's Galaxy stone Canadian nephrite. Can you tell how lazy I am to switch, ha
> 
> View attachment 3186729
> View attachment 3186730




Love the nails and the bangle too [emoji179][emoji171]


----------



## Silver Mom

*NYC Princess* said:


> Faceted Siberian bangle $3k 55mm
> View attachment 3186807



NYC Princess Are you getting this beautiful bangle?  It is gorgeous.  I know you will love it.  I really like the siberian color of green.  It is very bright.


----------



## Redkoi01

Finally snow is back on!!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Silver Mom said:


> NYC Princess Are you getting this beautiful bangle?  It is gorgeous.  I know you will love it.  I really like the siberian color of green.  It is very bright.




No, just posting it here since there's a lot of talk about faceted bangles. Not my size (little too big) and no budget for one right now either. Just bought a Balenciaga bag and a whole bunch of Christmas decorations, including a very expensive artificial but realistic looking tree. (Hate cleaning needles and afraid of bringing in bugs).

Maybe someone here will get this faceted beauty! There's another for $100 that is a partial bangle and on an adjustable cord.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Lots love said:


> Love the lavender bangle it's really pretty on you it's nice the size and everything in shape so amazing




Thanks! Which one are you referring to? These are three different ones.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> Finally snow is back on!!



So glad you have Snow back in your wrist. Hope you are doing better and take good care Red &#128522;


----------



## Lots love

*NYC Princess* said:


> Thanks! Which one are you referring to? These are three different ones.






	

		
			
		

		
	
 love this one nice [emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## Lots love

Redkoi01 said:


> I have been at the hospital for the since yesterday without my jade. Thank you all for the photos they made my day happy!
> 
> 
> 
> Love to see how we all like different shapes and colors! Seasons is beautiful!!!




I hope you feel better soon [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;


----------



## Celle

I love jadeite bangles, and have a small collection.  This is the one I am currently wearing.
 iPad is not a good device to have a good jadeite photo, but this is the only device I have on hand at this moment


----------



## Celle

This is one of my favorite bangle, but I don't wear it often anymore.


----------



## udalrike

Just want to show you my 2 bracelets together.
Beautiful jades , ladies!!!


----------



## udalrike

The green one:


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Celle said:


> I love jadeite bangles, and have a small collection.  This is the one I am currently wearing.
> iPad is not a good device to have a good jadeite photo, but this is the only device I have on hand at this moment



Beautiful princess!  How long have you been wearing it? 
Your other bangle is beautiful too &#128522;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Just want to show you my 2 bracelets together.
> Beautiful jades , ladies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3187359



Wow it's a unique design Uli - very cool! I don't think I have seen a combination of beads and carved bangle all in one. You are queen of stacking so I imagine you wear them like this together....


----------



## Celle

2boys_jademommy said:


> Beautiful princess!  How long have you been wearing it?
> Your other bangle is beautiful too &#128522;


Thank you
Actually I just bought it today

The other blue bangle I have it for couple of years...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Celle said:


> Thank you
> Actually I just bought it today
> 
> The other blue bangle I have it for couple of years...



Lol - congratulations on a new bangle &#128512;
Where did you find her if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## BabyDarling

Redkoi01 said:


> Finally snow is back on!!




get well soon!!


----------



## BabyDarling

Celle said:


> I love jadeite bangles, and have a small collection.  This is the one I am currently wearing.
> 
> iPad is not a good device to have a good jadeite photo, but this is the only device I have on hand at this moment







Celle said:


> This is one of my favorite bangle, but I don't wear it often anymore.



Both are beautiful! Is the first one blue lavender? it's gorgeous!



udalrike said:


> Just want to show you my 2 bracelets together.
> Beautiful jades , ladies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3187359







udalrike said:


> The green one:
> 
> View attachment 3187361




Very unique bangles!


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> You must be a wonderful friend to receive such a lovely gift. Ther is quite a difference when side by side. The nephrite is much darker. Hoe wide and thick is your nephrite bangle. I quite like the proportions.
> The green translucent spot is nice on the jadeite.
> I also like the very modern design of your green nephrite
> Thank you for sharing!
> I'm disappointed I can't get the black facet bangle and I am mulling over the idea of getting a plain black one.





Junkenpo said:


> Gorgeous contrasting!  I remember that one, so great.





Lots love said:


> Well you have very special friend to give u such beautiful gift looks amazing on you congratulations on your new bangle wear it good health [emoji179][emoji175][emoji178]



Thank you ladies.  2 boys_jademommy, my EB Bangle is 11.8 mm wide.  I wanted it thin as I did not want it to overpower being that it was such a strong color. I quite like that width because I can wear it everyday and it is very subtle.  It is very thick (can't remember the measurement) because Allan Spehar made it to look just like a round princess with just a little bit flattened so that it would be comfortable so it looks like a round princess.


----------



## BabyDarling

*NYC Princess* said:


> More sunlight pictures of Allan's Galaxy stone Canadian nephrite. Can you tell how lazy I am to switch, ha
> 
> View attachment 3186729
> View attachment 3186730



Nice!! The deep green matches so well with your nail art. 



*NYC Princess* said:


> Ha thanks! My 7 month old was a ladybug for Halloween and my husband and I joined in the theme (he was a green "man bug" aka beetle).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186828




Too cute!!!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3187308
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love this one nice [emoji179][emoji179]




Thank you &#128579;


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Celle said:


> I love jadeite bangles, and have a small collection.  This is the one I am currently wearing.
> 
> iPad is not a good device to have a good jadeite photo, but this is the only device I have on hand at this moment







Celle said:


> This is one of my favorite bangle, but I don't wear it often anymore.




Love them both!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

BabyDarling said:


> Nice!! The deep green matches so well with your nail art.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too cute!!!




Thanks baby!


----------



## Celle

2boys_jademommy said:


> Lol - congratulations on a new bangle &#128512;
> Where did you find her if you don't mind me asking?


I found it in the local jade market. I went to the market for pearl, but I ended up with a new bangle.


----------



## Celle

BabyDarling said:


> Both are beautiful! Is the first one blue lavender? it's gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very unique bangles!


Thank you and yes, the first one is blue lavender 
I am so glad that you noticed the color, cause I thought no one is able to notice it because of my low-quality picture


----------



## Celle

And here is another bangle in my small collection...
This one and the blue bangle I posted earlier are my favorites 

My iPad cannot capture the color of this bangle, so I just have to pull out one of my old photoes...


----------



## Celle

*NYC Princess* said:


> Love them both!


Thank you


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Celle said:


> And here is another bangle in my small collection...
> 
> This one and the blue bangle I posted earlier are my favorites




Gorgeous! Do do you live in Asia with a large jade selection? Not so plentiful in NYC despite the large Asian population.


----------



## Celle

*NYC Princess* said:


> Gorgeous! Do do you live in Asia with a large jade selection? Not so plentiful in NYC despite the large Asian population.


Yes, I live in Taiwan 
We have a jade market in Taipei area every weekend~ it's a nice place to hunt for jadeite, but have to be very careful cause most of the jadeite are treated.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Celle said:


> Yes, I live in Taiwan
> We have a jade market in Taipei area every weekend~ it's a nice place to hunt for jadeite, but have to be very careful cause most of the jadeite are treated.




Oh my husband has extended family in Taiwan. We may go visit next year when our infant daughter is a little older. Can you please share where you like to buy well priced, quality, A grade bangles? I also am partial to blues and lavenders.


----------



## Celle

*NYC Princess* said:


> Oh my husband has extended family in Taiwan. We may go visit next year when our infant daughter is a little older. Can you please share where you like to buy well priced, quality, A grade bangles? I also am partial to blues and lavenders.


That sounds great 
The jade market I went today called "Jian-Guo jade market". It is quite famous in Taipei area, almost everyone who lives in Taipei knows that place.  There are lots of jadeite sellers in the market, just to keep in mind that most of the jadeite are b or c grade and sellers won't disclose the treatment unless you asked them. 

I wish I have a list of trustworthy sellers that I can recommend, but all of my bangles were from different sellers  there are just too many sellers in the market, so it is kind of difficult to remember which seller I bought my bangle from last time~


----------



## Lots love

Celle said:


> Yes, I live in Taiwan
> We have a jade market in Taipei area every weekend~ it's a nice place to hunt for jadeite, but have to be very careful cause most of the jadeite are treated.




Oh boy u are lucky girl you must love going Jade hunting I know I would [emoji171][emoji171]i


----------



## nexiv

Hello all, been away for a bit but back to swoon over the beautiful jade 



Redkoi01 said:


> I just got my eBay bangle and I am not so sure about it. It feels so lights and thin...



Beautiful. Did you feel it was too light for you personally or too light for the price. What was the price may I ask and where did you get it from?



Junkenpo said:


> And another throw back of Opeapea with Leaf on the wrist.



Leaf is stunning!!! 



piosavsfan said:


> Are these colors too vivid to be untreated? The seller does not know if it has been treated.



Amazing bangle! Love the colours! What was your decision in the end? Did you see Churk had another bangle similar to Fatty that I got from him? I think this one has more lavender.

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/255...rge-pale-lavender-jade?ref=shop_home_active_4


These past few days I've been captivated by a green spot on Fatty. I love how it seems to be so bright but such a pale, mint green at the same time. Is it just down to vibrant colour or does it appear to stand out so much because it has some translucency? I'm asking because I'd love to eventually find a bangle in this colour and need to know what to look for and prioritise, and how much it's going to cost 

I've included a couple of pics of it. The last one has the brightness turned down and contrast up just to properly identify it, but the others are what the eye sees.


----------



## piosavsfan

nexiv said:


> Amazing bangle! Love the colours! What was your decision in the end? Did you see Churk had another bangle similar to Fatty that I got from him? I think this one has more lavender.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/255249118/jade-bangle-large-pale-lavender-jade?ref=shop_home_active_4


 I love the colors but I think it is treated and I don't want to pay $500 for a treated bangle. I have seen Fatty from Churk, I feel that it is too expensive but it is very pretty. 

I'm loving everybody's lavender jade pictures lately, so beautiful. I'm still stalking more lavender bangles. 

I saw this bangle that it listed as vintage. It has some small brownish spots but I can't figure out if it is damage or just the jade color.


----------



## Jade4Me

Luna has arrived from UJ! I'm in like, but not in love. Guess I wanted more black, but I'm sure she'll grow more and more on me.


----------



## piosavsfan

Jade4Me said:


> Luna has arrived from UJ! I'm in like, but not in love. Guess I wanted more black, but I'm sure she'll grow more and more on me.


 We need more pictures! I've been thinking about some of the darker UJ bangles but don't think I'm in love with any. There is a grey/white one that I like.


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> I was looking around on JoJo's site this morning and they have sooooooo much jade to drool over. These two caught my eye because of their beauty and I was suprised at the price - quite low compared to most of the bangles on their site. Actually I saw bangles as low as $39.00 and as high as over $100,000.00!  These 2 are under $1000.00. Which do you think is nicer....
> 
> http://www.jadefinejewelry.com/wonderful-blue-green-color-scattered-flower-jade-bangle-p-20471.html
> 
> OR
> 
> http://www.jadefinejewelry.com/wonderful-blue-green-color-scattered-flower-jade-bangle-p-15762.html


I like the 1st one. Are you thinking of getting one of them?


----------



## Jade4Me

teagansmum said:


> In love with your jadeite bangle beside you lovely black one. Is it lavender? I can see a lavender hue.


Yes, that's my blue grey lavender!


----------



## Jade4Me

piosavsfan said:


> Just wanted to share today's stack: seafoam with my petrified wood princess.


Great find the wood princess! I usually only see D-shape petrified wood bangles. Love it stacked with Seafoam!


----------



## Jade4Me

annetok said:


> Another take


Your ring looks great with Neptune! Aquamarine can have green tints to it so it's a clean airy looking gemstone to pair with jade. Now that I think of it I sometimes pair my bluish green grey jadeite princess with an aquamarine nugget necklace.


----------



## Jade4Me

crosso said:


> Here it is with the pendant. The dragon ball is more blue lavender, but has a slight tinge of pale green. What do you all think? Sorta a set?


Love it together! I'm not one for too matchy matchy anyway so slight variances in hues are fine if they coordinate and don't clash.


----------



## Jade4Me

designergoods said:


> Thank you  I appreciate your comments on Seasons.
> Seasons is my first jade that help catalyze my love for all jade. I dont know if its a good thing or bad  but I keep looking at all the beauties out there!
> 
> What have you been wearing lately?


Lovely shot and like the feather accent in the pic!


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> A couple of questions for the Jadies:
> 1. I know some of you here have the black facet bangles and I think they are gorgeous but if you were to only have one black bangle would you go for a faceted one or a regular shiny black one (nephrite).
> 2. Am I correct in that the black jadeite often has the translucent greyish bits and the shiny solid bangles tend to be nephrite?
> 3. Would you prefer a black bangle that is slim with a higher dome or wider with a low dome.
> TIA
> 
> I'm asking because I was making the leap to get a customized black bangle but the seller has said that she can only do a regular bangle at this point in time because the rough nephrite she has on hand is not strong enough to withstand the process needed to create the facets. I had my heart set on a black facet nephrite.


Guatemalan black jadeite can be a solid black and it has very fine grain. My avatar and crosso's sister bangle to her are that way.


----------



## Jade4Me

Redkoi01 said:


> I have been at the hospital for the since yesterday without my jade. Thank you all for the photos they made my day happy!
> 
> Love to see how we all like different shapes and colors! Seasons is beautiful!!!


Hope you are feeling better and get well soon!


----------



## Jade4Me

*NYC Princess* said:


> Ha thanks! My 7 month old was a ladybug for Halloween and my husband and I joined in the theme (he was a green "man bug" aka beetle).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186828


Awww so cute! Thanks for sharing shots of your bangles and your little ladybug!  




Silver Mom said:


> Hi fellow jadies.  Since black jade has been the topic for a little while I thought I'd post so that you all can see the difference between Black Nephrite and Black Jadeite.  Just today a dear friend surprised me with a very special gift.  I have always loved this bangle and today it appeared at my door with a certification.  I am absolutely thrilled!  Anyway this black jadeite bangle has a green spot on it too.  In the last picture I have it between my green siberian and my EB nephrite.  You can see the difference.  I think the nephrite is blacker but the jadeite is just as shiny.


I love it! Congrats!


----------



## Jade4Me

Celle said:


> I love jadeite bangles, and have a small collection.  This is the one I am currently wearing.
> iPad is not a good device to have a good jadeite photo, but this is the only device I have on hand at this moment


Very pretty bangles and lucky you living so close to a jade market!




udalrike said:


> Just want to show you my 2 bracelets together.
> Beautiful jades , ladies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3187359


So nice to hear from you again! Your green bracelet has such interesting carvings?


----------



## Jade4Me

piosavsfan said:


> We need more pictures! I've been thinking about some of the darker UJ bangles but don't think I'm in love with any. There is a grey/white one that I like.


Luna is opaque and that may be one reason why I was underwhelmed when I saw her.

Oh wow sorry for the fuzzy pics! Can't seem to get Luna in focus today! I'll try again tomorrow as we're losing daylight now over here.


----------



## Redkoi01

Celle said:


> And here is another bangle in my small collection...
> This one and the blue bangle I posted earlier are my favorites
> 
> My iPad cannot capture the color of this bangle, so I just have to pull out one of my old photoes...



&#129303; I love it!!!!


----------



## Redkoi01

Hello thank you for your good wishes. I am back home getting better.

Today I am wearing my yin yang bangle which is my most meaningful one since my DH gave it to me on our 20th wedding anniversary.


----------



## Redkoi01

This is the other side, I call it yin yang because on one side it is deep oily green and on the other very light and translucent. &#128525;


----------



## Jade4Me

Here's a bangle re-purposed to me because my friend can't fit into it anymore. I'm not taking good pics today at all and will try again tomorrow with this one too. My friend is not really into jade, but she is into buying "local" jewelry when traveling for work. She bought this long ago at the Kowloon jade market while in HK. Not sure she even realized it has a couple of cracks and she wouldn't know if it was treated or not. But I appreciate the gesture very much. It's much prettier in person than in this pic - translucent white with spots of apple green and some brown bits that add character. If it's B grade, it's one of the more realistic looking ones.


----------



## Junkenpo

Love everyone's bangles today!

Here's my contribution... PL is still on the left and I've added my nephrite beads to stack. Smoke is on the right and actually sharing the wrist with my new garmin watch. I've decided to start tracking my steps and trying to move around more. lol  I used to wear my watch on the left, but that would mean cutting down on jade stacks, so I'm getting used to wearing a watch on the right.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> Thank you ladies.  2 boys_jademommy, my EB Bangle is 11.8 mm wide.  I wanted it thin as I did not want it to overpower being that it was such a strong color. I quite like that width because I can wear it everyday and it is very subtle.  It is very thick (can't remember the measurement) because Allan Spehar made it to look just like a round princess with just a little bit flattened so that it would be comfortable so it looks like a round princess.



I love it - it does look like a princess! Actually I was debating the proportions that you have vs a wider but flatter d. You look like you have a small wrist size so perhaps I should go with a thinner bangle with more height. 
Does Allan have more of the black nephrite do you know?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Luna has arrived from UJ! I'm in like, but not in love. Guess I wanted more black, but I'm sure she'll grow more and more on me.



It looks good on you - maybe you were expecting more black but to me it looks nice. It fits nicely too. For some reason all your bangles fit you so well even though you have a range of sizes &#128521;
Hope you fall in love with it soon &#128522;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> Hello thank you for your good wishes. I am back home getting better.
> 
> Today I am wearing my yin yang bangle which is my most meaningful one since my DH gave it to me on our 20th wedding anniversary.



20th anniversary is very special indeed and your yin yang bangle looks amazing on you. I must say I love the yin side of her - so dark and mysterious. Congrats in 20 years by the way


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Here's a bangle re-purposed to me because my friend can't fit into it anymore. I'm not taking good pics today at all and will try again tomorrow with this one too. My friend is not really into jade, but she is into buying "local" jewelry when traveling for work. She bought this long ago at the Kowloon jade market while in HK. Not sure she even realized it has a couple of cracks and she wouldn't know if it was treated or not. But I appreciate the gesture very much. It's much prettier in person than in this pic - translucent white with spots of apple green and some brown bits that add character. If it's B grade, it's one of the more realistic looking ones.



Maybe it is A grade since there are some brown spots I don't mind that either and I agree it gives it character. Its special since it is from a friend


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> I like the 1st one. Are you thinking of getting one of them?



I emailed jojo and Jeff said they are both sold. I guess he doesn't update his website much. I like the dirt one better overall too. I'm not disappointed because I want competed sure I wanted it anyway. I have no Jade karma / luck lately.


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> I love it - it does look like a princess! Actually I was debating the proportions that you have vs a wider but flatter d. You look like you have a small wrist size so perhaps I should go with a thinner bangle with more height.
> Does Allan have more of the black nephrite do you know?



I am sure he does 2 boys.  I think I like this thinner faux princess best in my  black EB because it is quite elegant.  Although I think that Allan is quite busy and may not be making anything for a little while because of family issues but that might be good because then you can save up more to get it.  LOL  Anyway, I will repost a picture of my faux EB that I posted a while back.  P.S.  I am sorry that the pictures are not too clear but you can get an idea of how it will look.  Black is such a strong color I think this thinner size is complimentary to it.  P.P.S.  I do have a smaller size wrist.


----------



## Jade4Me

Redkoi01 said:


> Hello thank you for your good wishes. I am back home getting better.
> 
> Today I am wearing my yin yang bangle which is my most meaningful one since my DH gave it to me on our 20th wedding anniversary.


So glad to hear you are getting better! That's a special looking bangle with a very special meaning!


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> Maybe it is A grade since there are some brown spots I don't mind that either and I agree it gives it character. Its special since it is from a friend


My last attempt tonight at a pic. Both Luna and new no name from my friend.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> I am sure he does 2 boys.  I think I like this thinner faux princess best in my  black EB because it is quite elegant.  Although I think that Allan is quite busy and may not be making anything for a little while because of family issues but that might be good because then you can save up more to get it.  LOL  Anyway, I will repost a picture of my faux EB that I posted a while back.  P.S.  I am sorry that the pictures are not too clear but you can get an idea of how it will look.  Black is such a strong color I think this thinner size is complimentary to it.  P.P.S.  I do have a smaller size wrist.



Very elegant and chic. Why does he call it Edward Black? You mentioned it's just under 12 mm right? It looks even thinner but maybe because it is taller like a princess. What is the inner diameter? I can wear very small size but I don't like my bangles too tight as I like to switch them so around 51mm is good for me.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> My last attempt tonight at a pic. Both Luna and new no name from my friend.



Lovely Luna no name is pretty too! - looks different from the previous pic you posted of her. 
Do you plan on wearing them together?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Love everyone's bangles today!
> 
> Here's my contribution... PL is still on the left and I've added my nephrite beads to stack. Smoke is on the right and actually sharing the wrist with my new garmin watch. I've decided to start tracking my steps and trying to move around more. lol  I used to wear my watch on the left, but that would mean cutting down on jade stacks, so I'm getting used to wearing a watch on the right.



The colours look great together JKP! 
Wish I could stack Jade but I just can't seem to get used to it.  Does PL stand for Pretty Lavender?


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Very elegant and chic. Why does he call it Edward Black? You mentioned it's just under 12 mm right? It looks even thinner but maybe because it is taller like a princess. What is the inner diameter? I can wear very small size but I don't like my bangles too tight as I like to switch them so around 51mm is good for me.



It is called EB because it is named after the person who discovered this jade.  I believe my bangle is 11.8 mm.  The dome is very tall like a princess.  The diameter is 53 mm.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> It is called EB because it is named after the person who discovered this jade.  I believe my bangle is 11.8 mm.  The dome is very tall like a princess.  The diameter is 53 mm.



Thanks for the little history lesson behind Edward Black  I've heard good things about Allan's work and your bangle is certainly beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Junkenpo

love the stack jade4me!  Contrast colors are always fun to put together.

Silver Mom! How is Mochi doing?  I always like seeing your EB...   I wonder if Allen does have any more EB... I would love beads or cabochons for earrings or a bracelet.   

I think Smoke actually has a slightly flattened inner side instead of a rounded dome. She stays up very easily.


----------



## Jade4Me

Jade4Me said:


> Very pretty bangles and lucky you living so close to a jade market!
> 
> 
> 
> So nice to hear from you again! Your green bracelet has such interesting carvings?


Oh sorry, Uli, that last sentence was suppose to end in a "!" and not a "?"


----------



## Jade4Me

Junkenpo said:


> Love everyone's bangles today!
> 
> Here's my contribution... PL is still on the left and I've added my nephrite beads to stack. Smoke is on the right and actually sharing the wrist with my new garmin watch. I've decided to start tracking my steps and trying to move around more. lol  I used to wear my watch on the left, but that would mean cutting down on jade stacks, so I'm getting used to wearing a watch on the right.


Wow, rich green nephrite looks great with lavender jadeite!


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> Lovely Luna no name is pretty too! - looks different from the previous pic you posted of her.
> Do you plan on wearing them together?


Thanks - my first pic of no name did her no justice at all! I only stack jade for mod shots so no, I won't wear them together.


----------



## designergoods

Lots love said:


> That is a fabulous picture of your own bangles I love both your too r with the background with the feather beautiful[emoji175]


Thank you! I think my favorite of yours is your black with green hints of color.


2boys_jademommy said:


> So beautiful - Are they the same size? Seasons looks wider and has a higher dome right...


Thank you dear. Seasons is 52.8x17.7x7.7mm and Violet Ray is around 53x16x7.1mm. It is amazing to me how one or more mm can make a big difference in size!


chubbychoco said:


> Wow!! !!


 


Jade4Me said:


> Lovely shot and like the feather accent in the pic!


HI, thank you! Trying my hand at jade creative photography


----------



## designergoods

Redkoi01 said:


> I have been at the hospital for the since yesterday without my jade. Thank you all for the photos they made my day happy!
> 
> Love to see how we all like different shapes and colors! Seasons is beautiful!!!


I am glad that you are united again with your precious bangle. Thank you for your comments on Seasons.
Hope you recover quickly


----------



## designergoods

*NYC Princess* said:


> Pretty!! You are on a lavender kick!! Lavender is always my favorite.
> 
> Here are my three remaining lavenders. Sold one, think will sell the oval too (last pic). I'm pretty lazy and don't like to switch often. Would rather keep the nicer ones. Still holding out for one quality pink lavender! Maybe when I visit Asia when DD is older.
> 
> View attachment 3186719
> 
> View attachment 3186723
> View attachment 3186724


Great collection! Love your fatty princess


----------



## designergoods

udalrike said:


> Just want to show you my 2 bracelets together.
> Beautiful jades , ladies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3187359


I have seen this style online before but having it modeled on your wrist makes this even more beautiful... Unique that isnt everyday.


----------



## designergoods

Celle said:


> And here is another bangle in my small collection...
> This one and the blue bangle I posted earlier are my favorites
> 
> My iPad cannot capture the color of this bangle, so I just have to pull out one of my old photoes...


OMGosh that is stunning! So envious


----------



## designergoods

Redkoi01 said:


> This is the other side, I call it yin yang because on one side it is deep oily green and on the other very light and translucent. &#128525;


Red, this looks lovely on you. The colors remind me of deep ocean with ice caps floating by. Fits you very well!


----------



## designergoods

Junkenpo said:


> Love everyone's bangles today!
> 
> Here's my contribution... PL is still on the left and I've added my nephrite beads to stack. Smoke is on the right and actually sharing the wrist with my new garmin watch. I've decided to start tracking my steps and trying to move around more. lol  I used to wear my watch on the left, but that would mean cutting down on jade stacks, so I'm getting used to wearing a watch on the right.


Nice stack...I like PL's plump size



Silver Mom said:


> I am sure he does 2 boys.  I think I like this thinner faux princess best in my  black EB because it is quite elegant.  Although I think that Allan is quite busy and may not be making anything for a little while because of family issues but that might be good because then you can save up more to get it.  LOL  Anyway, I will repost a picture of my faux EB that I posted a while back.  P.S.  I am sorry that the pictures are not too clear but you can get an idea of how it will look.  Black is such a strong color I think this thinner size is complimentary to it.  P.P.S.  I do have a smaller size wrist.


I never grow tired of looking at your jade. Simply amazing collection 


Jade4Me said:


> My last attempt tonight at a pic. Both Luna and new no name from my friend.


These two go well paired! What a nice friend to give you a bangle. Looks untreated to me. Just lovely!!!


----------



## designergoods

I apologize if I left out anyone. This thread moves quickly and I enjoy reading up on everyone's stories, comments and pictures. Keep them coming


----------



## Lots love

Redkoi01 said:


> Hello thank you for your good wishes. I am back home getting better.
> 
> 
> 
> Today I am wearing my yin yang bangle which is my most meaningful one since my DH gave it to me on our 20th wedding anniversary.




So beautiful looks so good I'm glad u feeling better [emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> Thank you! I think my favorite of yours is your black with green hints of color.
> 
> Thank you dear. Seasons is 52.8x17.7x7.7mm and Violet Ray is around 53x16x7.1mm. It is amazing to me how one or more mm can make a difference in size.
> 
> 
> 
> HI, thank you! Trying my hand at jade creative photography




Thank you so much very kind of you I wasn't black person but now I'm into wearing black Jade it has a lot of positive attitude go with it &#129303;&#129303;


----------



## Lots love

Jade4Me said:


> So glad to hear you are getting better! That's a special looking bangle with a very special meaning!




Love your new stack of Jade looks so good


----------



## Lots love

Silver Mom said:


> I am sure he does 2 boys.  I think I like this thinner faux princess best in my  black EB because it is quite elegant.  Although I think that Allan is quite busy and may not be making anything for a little while because of family issues but that might be good because then you can save up more to get it.  LOL  Anyway, I will repost a picture of my faux EB that I posted a while back.  P.S.  I am sorry that the pictures are not too clear but you can get an idea of how it will look.  Black is such a strong color I think this thinner size is complimentary to it.  P.P.S.  I do have a smaller size wrist.




Love the inky black bangle on you looks amazing [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Lots love

Jade4Me said:


> Thanks for posting about black chic jadeite, Lots love - I've seen that story before and it may have been you who posted it before.
> 
> 
> Gorgeous beads JKP!
> 
> 
> Nice to see your Guatemalan sister bangle to my Maya, crosso! I'd love a black jadeite bat bangle, too!
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of a 55m-15mm-7mm nephrite bangle, 53.2mm-12.5mm-6.6mm jadeite bangle, and a 50mm hinged gold bangle 4-5.5mm wide.




Love your stack with the gold makes look so classy


----------



## Lots love

my midnight [emoji179][emoji170][emoji300]&#65039;


----------



## Lots love

my two[emoji179] favorite bangles one each wrist now [emoji563][emoji100][emoji93]


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> love the stack jade4me!  Contrast colors are always fun to put together.
> 
> Silver Mom! How is Mochi doing?  I always like seeing your EB...   I wonder if Allen does have any more EB... I would love beads or cabochons for earrings or a bracelet.
> 
> I think Smoke actually has a slightly flattened inner side instead of a rounded dome. She stays up very easily.



Thank you for asking JKP.  Mochi sadly passed away.  I was heartbroken and totally couldn't take it so I got another baby cat.  His name is Sunny.  I will post a picture.  I am sure that Allan has more EB.  You might ask him.  He has been slow to answer tho due to family issues.  Just keep asking and be patient.  I love his work and it is well worth the wait.


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> love the stack jade4me!  Contrast colors are always fun to put together.
> 
> Silver Mom! How is Mochi doing?  I always like seeing your EB...   I wonder if Allen does have any more EB... I would love beads or cabochons for earrings or a bracelet.
> 
> I think Smoke actually has a slightly flattened inner side instead of a rounded dome. She stays up very easily.





designergoods said:


> Nice stack...I like PL's plump size
> 
> 
> I never grow tired of looking at your jade. Simply amazing collection
> 
> These two go well paired! What a nice friend to give you a bangle. Looks untreated to me. Just lovely!!!



Thank you Designer.


----------



## Silver Mom

Lots love said:


> Love the inky black bangle on you looks amazing [emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you LL.


----------



## udalrike

Thank you 2boys, Jade4me and designer! A friend asked me to take a picture of both bracelets together and I really liked the look. Now I am going to wear them this way often.

Jade4me, your new black bangle is beautiful!

Silvermom, sorry about your loss!


----------



## udalrike

Bought these on German ebay yesterday:





They have a dragon carving.


----------



## udalrike

Does someone know something about the style (seems quite archaic to me)?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> Thank you for asking JKP.  Mochi sadly passed away.  I was heartbroken and totally couldn't take it so I got another baby cat.  His name is Sunny.  I will post a picture.  I am sure that Allan has more EB.  You might ask him.  He has been slow to answer tho due to family issues.  Just keep asking and be patient.  I love his work and it is well worth the wait.



I'm sorry to hear Mochi has passed away. Im sure he will always have a special place in your heart.

Sunny looks so sweet.


----------



## Lots love

Silver Mom said:


> Thank you for asking JKP.  Mochi sadly passed away.  I was heartbroken and totally couldn't take it so I got another baby cat.  His name is Sunny.  I will post a picture.  I am sure that Allan has more EB.  You might ask him.  He has been slow to answer tho due to family issues.  Just keep asking and be patient.  I love his work and it is well worth the wait.




So sorry about your furry baby I know we get so attached I love the photo of Your new baby hrs gorgeous


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3188097
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my two[emoji179] favorite bangles one each wrist now [emoji563][emoji100][emoji93]



I love seeing your bangles LL and how you present them in your photographs. You know how much I love your black facet bangle &#128525;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Bought these on German ebay yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 3188179
> 
> 
> 
> They have a dragon carving.



Hi Uli sorry I don't anything about this type of style but thet look like they'd be fun earrings to wear The green colour is very fresh and the look is dainty. You mentioned there is a carving of a dragon in there which gives these dainty earrings strength.


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, 2 boys!

The way I am wearing my permanent bangles on the left:


----------



## crosso

udalrike said:


> Does someone know something about the style (seems quite archaic to me)?



Hi Uli, I believe these would be 'devil's work' earrings.  It is a way of carving interlocking parts, sometimes in layers and very complex designs. But I think any carving that is interlocking, but of one piece is called this.


----------



## crosso

udalrike said:


> Bought these on German ebay yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 3188179
> 
> 
> 
> They have a dragon carving.



Love them! Pretty green spots and will look lovely on you!


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, Crosso! For the information too....


----------



## crosso

Wow, busy weekend on the thread, ladies!!!
Still catching up -
Jade4Me, beautiful new bangles! I like Luna very much!
Celle, lovely blue!
Silver Mom, what a nice friend to send you that gorgeous bangle. I like both sides! The green must be like a surprise every time it rotates around your wrist. So sorry to hear about your beautiful boy, Mochi. They break our hearts, but only because they have filled them full to bursting with love. Look forward to 'meeting ' Sunny.
RedKoi, so glad you are back home!!!
Sorry for missing some folks, will try to catch up more later. For now it's off to soccee and errands. &#9786;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Thanks, 2 boys!
> 
> The way I am wearing my permanent bangles on the left:
> 
> View attachment 3188274



Very nice Uli! I can only imagine the clinking sound they make together


----------



## udalrike

2 boys, you are right! Last week I was sleeping in a room with a friend and she was afraid that she couldn´t sleep that night....


----------



## fanofjadeite

udalrike said:


> Bought these on German ebay yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 3188179
> 
> 
> 
> They have a dragon carving.


uli, i am in love with those earrings. such a unique design. congrats!


----------



## fanofjadeite

Silver Mom said:


> Thank you for asking JKP.  Mochi sadly passed away.  I was heartbroken and totally couldn't take it so I got another baby cat.  His name is Sunny.  I will post a picture.  I am sure that Allan has more EB.  You might ask him.  He has been slow to answer tho due to family issues.  Just keep asking and be patient.  I love his work and it is well worth the wait.


silvermom, so sorry to hear that mochi passed away


----------



## fanofjadeite

impatiently waiting for this bangle to arrive. i hope it will be soon.


----------



## udalrike

Such a gorgeous bangle, Fano!!
Love the colours and the carvings too....


----------



## udalrike

Which size is it?


----------



## fanofjadeite

udalrike said:


> Which size is it?


thanks! its 58mm inner diameter, uli


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> 2 boys, you are right! Last week I was sleeping in a room with a friend and she was afraid that she couldn´t sleep that night....



Lol one of the reasons I can't stack - the noise would keep me and hubby up. Even during the day though the sound distracts me and the louder clinks make me cringe and check to see if my bangle is okay constantly  It takes getting used to I suppose.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> impatiently waiting for this bangle to arrive. i hope it will be soon.


 
Yay exciting!


----------



## Junkenpo

Silver Mom said:


> Thank you for asking JKP.  Mochi sadly passed away.  I was heartbroken and totally couldn't take it so I got another baby cat.  His name is Sunny.  I will post a picture.  I am sure that Allan has more EB.  You might ask him.  He has been slow to answer tho due to family issues.  Just keep asking and be patient.  I love his work and it is well worth the wait.



Ahhh.... that is heartbreaking. Such a handsome boy. My condolences for your loss. I always loved seeing his modeling pics and dignified composure on the thread. 

Sunny looks like a sweetheart.  I know it doesn't change the loss, but it helps when it not so quiet.  When our lovie passed last year, we doubled our lovebird allotment and got 2 more. They are good company for us and each other.


----------



## Junkenpo

fanofjadeite said:


> impatiently waiting for this bangle to arrive. i hope it will be soon.



Gorgeous!  I am such a fan of carved bangles!



edited to add... I gotta wonder about all these treated carved bangles though (like this)... I wonder what they looked like before?  The carving looks nice, was the jade really so ugly before that this treatment is seen as an actual improvement?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Ahhh.... that is heartbreaking. Such a handsome boy. My condolences for your loss. I always loved seeing his modeling pics and dignified composure on the thread.
> 
> Sunny looks like a sweetheart.  I know it doesn't change the loss, but it helps when it not so quiet.  When our lovie passed last year, we doubled our lovebird allotment and got 2 more. They are good company for us and each other.



Sweetness overload JKP! What are their names? Birds like to be in pairs so it's nice you have two.


----------



## fanofjadeite

udalrike said:


> Bought these on German ebay yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 3188179
> 
> 
> 
> They have a dragon carving.


uli, this earrings color reminds me of the bangle i am selling on ebay.


----------



## fanofjadeite

2boys_jademommy said:


> Yay exciting!





Junkenpo said:


> Gorgeous!  I am such a fan of carved bangles!
> 
> thanks, jademommy and jkp


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> I'm sorry to hear Mochi has passed away. Im sure he will always have a special place in your heart.
> 
> Sunny looks so sweet.



Thank you 2 boys.  Yes, Mochi will always be my Top Cat.  Sunny is very sweet.  Thank you again.


----------



## Silver Mom

Lots love said:


> So sorry about your furry baby I know we get so attached I love the photo of Your new baby hrs gorgeous



Thank you LL.  Mochi is much missed.  New furry is a joy.  We are blessed to have furries.


----------



## Silver Mom

fanofjadeite said:


> silvermom, so sorry to hear that mochi passed away



Thank you Fano.  He was the best.  Hugs.


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> Ahhh.... that is heartbreaking. Such a handsome boy. My condolences for your loss. I always loved seeing his modeling pics and dignified composure on the thread.
> 
> Sunny looks like a sweetheart.  I know it doesn't change the loss, but it helps when it not so quiet.  When our lovie passed last year, we doubled our lovebird allotment and got 2 more. They are good company for us and each other.



OH MY they are ADORABLE!!!!   I think Mochi will always be one of a kind.  He was very smart and dignified.  Sunny is a sweetheart.  I am blessed to have them both.  Even if for just a short time.  .  Thank you JKP.


----------



## Silver Mom

udalrike said:


> Thank you 2boys, Jade4me and designer! A friend asked me to take a picture of both bracelets together and I really liked the look. Now I am going to wear them this way often.
> 
> Jade4me, your new black bangle is beautiful!
> 
> Silvermom, sorry about your loss!


Thank you Uli. He is much missed.


----------



## Silver Mom

crosso said:


> Wow, busy weekend on the thread, ladies!!!
> Still catching up -
> Jade4Me, beautiful new bangles! I like Luna very much!
> Celle, lovely blue!
> Silver Mom, what a nice friend to send you that gorgeous bangle. I like both sides! The green must be like a surprise every time it rotates around your wrist. So sorry to hear about your beautiful boy, Mochi. They break our hearts, but only because they have filled them full to bursting with love. Look forward to 'meeting ' Sunny.
> RedKoi, so glad you are back home!!!
> Sorry for missing some folks, will try to catch up more later. For now it's off to soccee and errands. &#9786;



Yes a very good friend.  It was a surpise AND a great gift.  Never expected it.  It is fun to wear.  Mochi was a very special boy and will always have a place in my heart.  Sunny is a joy and he is very loving.  Thank you so much for your very kind thoughts.


----------



## Jade4Me

Silver Mom said:


> Yes a very good friend.  It was a surpise AND a great gift.  Never expected it.  It is fun to wear.  Mochi was a very special boy and will always have a place in my heart.  Sunny is a joy and he is very loving.  Thank you so much for your very kind thoughts.


So sorry to hear about your loss. Mochi was the Prince of this thread. Sunny is just adorable and will help with your healing and be the next (furry) prince in your life.


----------



## Silver Mom

crosso said:


> Wow, busy weekend on the thread, ladies!!!
> Still catching up -
> Jade4Me, beautiful new bangles! I like Luna very much!
> Celle, lovely blue!
> Silver Mom, what a nice friend to send you that gorgeous bangle. I like both sides! The green must be like a surprise every time it rotates around your wrist. So sorry to hear about your beautiful boy, Mochi. They break our hearts, but only because they have filled them full to bursting with love. Look forward to 'meeting ' Sunny.
> RedKoi, so glad you are back home!!!
> Sorry for missing some folks, will try to catch up more later. For now it's off to soccee and errands. &#9786;





Jade4Me said:


> So sorry to hear about your loss. Mochi was the Prince of this thread. Sunny is just adorable and will help with your healing and be the next (furry) prince in your life.



Thank you Jade 4, you are all so sweet.  Hugs


----------



## Jade4Me

udalrike said:


> Bought these on German ebay yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 3188179
> 
> 
> 
> They have a dragon carving.


Beautiful - I admire this style very much!


----------



## crosso

Silver Mom said:


> Yes a very good friend.  It was a surpise AND a great gift.  Never expected it.  It is fun to wear.  Mochi was a very special boy and will always have a place in my heart.  Sunny is a joy and he is very loving.  Thank you so much for your very kind thoughts.



Oh my! I saw a reply to your original post and did not see Sunny's pic until just now. He is just gorgeous and will bring you much happiness, I'm sure!


----------



## Jade4Me

I think I did better today photographing Luna.


----------



## Silver Mom

crosso said:


> Oh my! I saw a reply to your original post and did not see Sunny's pic until just now. He is just gorgeous and will bring you much happiness, I'm sure!



Thank you Crosso, He is very cute but Mochi was one of a kind.  I love Sunny tho and he is so very sweet.  Glad I have him.


----------



## Jade4Me

fanofjadeite said:


> impatiently waiting for this bangle to arrive. i hope it will be soon.


Congrats! I like the colors and the carvings have some depth to them!


----------



## Jade4Me

Silver Mom said:


> Thank you Crosso, He is very cute but Mochi was one of a kind.  I love Sunny tho and he is so very sweet.  Glad I have him.


Each fur baby, like people, holds a special place in our hearts and so each can never be replaced. Good thing those special places in our hearts are infinite in number.


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> I emailed jojo and Jeff said they are both sold. I guess he doesn't update his website much. I like the dirt one better overall too. I'm not disappointed because I want competed sure I wanted it anyway. I have no Jade karma / luck lately.


Missed this post - glad you are not disappointed. Yes, they can be very slow updating their website. In fact the one and only bangle I have from them was still listed months after I received it!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> I think I did better today photographing Luna.



Luna looks better  in these pics even though I already thought she looked lovely. Is she growing on you....
Is it a princess or does Luna have a slight flattened interior?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Missed this post - glad you are not disappointed. Yes, they can be very slow updating their website. In fact the one and only bangle I have from them was still listed months after I received it!



Yikes my post had soooo many spelling and grammatical errors. Glad you understood it lol!

Guess what I couldn't wait for Jade Peony to get more nephrite because they don't know when that will be. I decided to go with a plain black nephrite bangle. I thought about it and although the facet bangle is so stunning, perhaps the quieter beauty of a shiny black bangle may suit me more. It will take some time as she will make a wax mock up for me to approve first. I think the whole process will take a month or so - hopefully in time for Christmas!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Hey Jadies I wanted to say I love this forum and everyone here. &#128522;  You all have such beautiful pieces and it is fantastic how everyone shares their knowledge and opinions not to mention pics of their Jade. 
I know recently I've asked a few Jadies here for advice and have received great advice and I really appreciate it. Thanks Jadies!


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> Yikes my post had soooo many spelling and grammatical errors. Glad you understood it lol!
> 
> Guess what I couldn't wait for Jade Peony to get more nephrite because they don't know when that will be. I decided to go with a plain black nephrite bangle. I thought about it and although the facet bangle is so stunning, perhaps the quieter beauty of a shiny black bangle may suit me more. It will take some time as she will make a wax mock up for me to approve first. I think the whole process will take a month or so - hopefully in time for Christmas!


I think you will not regret it. I know I'm partial to black and dark jade, but a simple shiny black bangle is like a little black dress. What shape, size, width, etc are you getting? If I had to pick one form of a black jade bangle, it would be a thinner comfort fit D-shape with some dome to it. I do love my Guatemalan black jadeite bangle, but it can feel hefty to me at times because it's a weighty 12mm squared princess around 10mm tall.

Luna is a princess with a slightly less curved inside - not flat, but not as rounded as her outside.


----------



## Silver Mom

Jade4Me said:


> Each fur baby, like people, holds a special place in our hearts and so each can never be replaced. Good thing those special places in our hearts are infinite in number.



Totally agree.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> I think you will not regret it. I know I'm partial to black and dark jade, but a simple shiny black bangle is like a little black dress. What shape, size, width, etc are you getting? If I had to pick one form of a black jade bangle, it would be a thinner comfort fit D-shape with some dome to it. I do love my Guatemalan black jadeite bangle, but it can feel hefty to me at times because it's a weighty 12mm squared princess around 10mm tall.
> 
> Luna is a princess with a slightly less curved inside - not flat, but not as rounded as her outside.



Thanks Jade4Me - I'm really excited 
I have asked for a slimmer d shape. I told her between 10-12 mm wide and around 7 mm thick. I told her I trust her design instinct which is why I didn't want to give exact measurements. She will make a wax one for me first. I am envisioning a slightly higher dome d shape. I didn't want it to be too wider cause it is such a dark and strong colour. Will keep you posted on the progress 

Edit to add; She just emailed me to clarify she will only send a picture of the wax bangle. I thought I actually got to try it on. My misunderstanding.


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thanks Jade4Me - I'm really excited
> I have asked for a slimmer d shape. I told her between 10-12 mm wide and around 7 mm thick. I told her I trust her design instinct which is why I didn't want to give exact measurements. She will make a wax one for me first. I am envisioning a slightly higher dome d shape. I didn't want it to be too wider cause it is such a dark and strong colour. Will keep you posted on the progress


So exciting! Those dimensions should give a nice dome so can't wait to hear about the model!


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> I love seeing your bangles LL and how you present them in your photographs. You know how much I love your black facet bangle [emoji7]




Yes I know you do me too &#129303;[emoji41]thank you I love putting them in frames when posting makes them so more yummy looking [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Lots love

Silver Mom said:


> Thank you LL.  Mochi is much missed.  New furry is a joy.  We are blessed to have furries.




Yes we are they make the best friend I love furry ones the best thank u I love your cat he is so handsome [emoji7]


----------



## designergoods

Silver mom, my condolences. Mochi will be missed. 

However, I look forward to seeing more of your newest addition to your family... What a cutie pie!


----------



## Silver Mom

Lots love said:


> Yes we are they make the best friend I love furry ones the best thank u I love your cat he is so handsome [emoji7]



Thank you. : )


----------



## Silver Mom

designergoods said:


> Silver mom, my condolences. Mochi will be missed.
> 
> However, I look forward to seeing more of your newest addition to your family... What a cutie pie!



Thank you Designer.  You are so kind.


----------



## BabyDarling

Received my goodies in the mail today. Goldfish pendant from gojade (received about a week+ ago), dragon turtle pendant from precious jadeite, and bangle from only-Jade (both came today):



I have to say out of the 3, the pendant from precious jadeite is my fav. Won the bid at US$16. has some small brown spots with fine cracks in those spots but overall very nice. 





The goldfish is good for the price (US$9) but the colour was a lot darker than expected lol. 



The bangle from only-Jade is so-so. Somewhat expected for the price (US$27). Though in the seller's photos the cracks were not as obvious. Here's the side with the most obvious cracks (you can't feel the cracks on the surface). The whole bangle has cracks so I'm doubting the durability. 







Family photo of my bangles from widest to thinnest.



I'll leave a more detailed post in the other thread. Overall first online purchase experience is not too bad. Will keep hunting for that elusive lavender bangle that isn't beyond my budget. haha.


----------



## fanofjadeite

Jade4Me said:


> Congrats! I like the colors and the carvings have some depth to them!


thanks, jade4me  your luna is very pretty too, with a little rugged feel. looks good on u.


----------



## fanofjadeite

uli, r u wearing your 2 froggy bracelets today?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BabyDarling said:


> Received my goodies in the mail today. Goldfish pendant from gojade (received about a week+ ago), dragon turtle pendant from precious jadeite, and bangle from only-Jade (both came today):
> View attachment 3189151
> 
> 
> I have to say out of the 3, the pendant from precious jadeite is my fav. Won the bid at US$16. has some small brown spots with fine cracks in those spots but overall very nice.
> View attachment 3189152
> 
> View attachment 3189157
> 
> 
> The goldfish is good for the price (US$9) but the colour was a lot darker than expected lol.
> View attachment 3189158
> 
> 
> The bangle from only-Jade is so-so. Somewhat expected for the price (US$27). Though in the seller's photos the cracks were not as obvious. Here's the side with the most obvious cracks (you can't feel the cracks on the surface). The whole bangle has cracks so I'm doubting the durability.
> View attachment 3189154
> 
> View attachment 3189155
> 
> View attachment 3189156
> 
> 
> Family photo of my bangles from widest to thinnest.
> View attachment 3189153
> 
> 
> I'll leave a more detailed post in the other thread. Overall first online purchase experience is not too bad. Will keep hunting for that elusive lavender bangle that isn't beyond my budget. haha.



Ooh you got lists of new stuff Baby! Cute pendants and as for the cracks in your bangle - maybe they are stone lines....
Jade is quite durable but if they are internal cracks just try not to knock this one around too much Have fun wearing all your new pieces!


----------



## BabyDarling

2boys_jademommy said:


> Ooh you got lists of new stuff Baby! Cute pendants and as for the cracks in your bangle - maybe they are stone lines....
> 
> Jade is quite durable but if they are internal cracks just try not to knock this one around too much Have fun wearing all your new pieces!




Thank you dear! I have to be extra careful with this guy.. gonna nickname him "Cloud" as per Nexiv's suggestion. Kinda apt to receive him today as it has been a cloudy day today.  

I always get impatient and want to wear all my Jade pieces at the same time. haha.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> So exciting! Those dimensions should give a nice dome so can't wait to hear about the model!



I thought the seller was going to send me a wax model but it will only be a picture of the wax model.


----------



## Jade4Me

BabyDarling said:


> Received my goodies in the mail today. Goldfish pendant from gojade (received about a week+ ago), dragon turtle pendant from precious jadeite, and bangle from only-Jade (both came today):
> View attachment 3189151
> 
> 
> I have to say out of the 3, the pendant from precious jadeite is my fav. Won the bid at US$16. has some small brown spots with fine cracks in those spots but overall very nice.
> View attachment 3189152
> 
> View attachment 3189157
> 
> 
> The goldfish is good for the price (US$9) but the colour was a lot darker than expected lol.
> View attachment 3189158
> 
> 
> The bangle from only-Jade is so-so. Somewhat expected for the price (US$27). Though in the seller's photos the cracks were not as obvious. Here's the side with the most obvious cracks (you can't feel the cracks on the surface). The whole bangle has cracks so I'm doubting the durability.
> View attachment 3189154
> 
> View attachment 3189155
> 
> View attachment 3189156
> 
> 
> Family photo of my bangles from widest to thinnest.
> View attachment 3189153
> 
> 
> I'll leave a more detailed post in the other thread. Overall first online purchase experience is not too bad. Will keep hunting for that elusive lavender bangle that isn't beyond my budget. haha.


Cute pendants!
The stone lines in the bangle are going in the right direction for max stability. You don't want stone lines that go up & down or edge to edge.




2boys_jademommy said:


> I thought the seller was going to send me a wax model but it will only be a picture of the wax model.


A picture of the wax model will definitely help especially if it'll be in your tiny size so that you'll get the correct perspective on its proportions. When I custom ordered my Guatemalan black jadeite bangle, I didn't know what it looked like until it was done. I asked for 54mm and about 12mm wide. But because of the language barrier, I wasn't even sure exactly what shape it would be! It turned out to be a slightly squared princess, which I adored at first sight. Whew!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Cute pendants!
> The stone lines in the bangle are going in the right direction for max stability. You don't want stone lines that go up & down or edge to edge.
> 
> 
> 
> A picture of the wax model will definitely help especially if it'll be in your tiny size so that you'll get the correct perspective on its proportions. When I custom ordered my Guatemalan black jadeite bangle, I didn't know what it looked like until it was done. I asked for 54mm and about 12mm wide. But because of the language barrier, I wasn't even sure exactly what shape it would be! It turned out to be a slightly squared princess, which I adored at first sight. Whew!



OMG I'm glad it worked out well - a square shape is really unique and so I'm glad you liked it at first sight


----------



## zipcount

I was browsing ebay now and saw only-jade has some really affordable lavender bangles for sale, $100-$1k.  Of course the cheaper ones look coarse and has stone line but you can't beat the price.  Anyone bought from them?


----------



## nexiv

BabyDarling said:


> Thank you dear! I have to be extra careful with this guy.. gonna nickname him "Cloud" as per Nexiv's suggestion. Kinda apt to receive him today as it has been a cloudy day today.
> 
> I always get impatient and want to wear all my Jade pieces at the same time. haha.




Aww, I feel really honoured! [emoji173]&#65039; And your pieces are beautiful. I so want a goldfish! Congratulations on expanding your Jade collection [emoji4]


----------



## clairejune

Hi Ladies, hope everyone is well! I haven't posted in a while....work has me very busy.  I felt inspired to drop in and let you all know about my experience with 9SJW on Etsy.  A few months ago, I posted about getting an olive colored, Siberian jade bangle from them to go with a ring which I have.  We agreed on very reasonable price.  

They contacted me over the weeks from time to time....I gathered from the exchanges that they have to work with the jade that they find themselves, and so in essence, they have to find or (trade) it first.  Anyway, recently, they emailed me with a picture of a gorgeous, white with fine grey mist bangle, and asked me if I want it for the price which we agreed upon because they had made this one for me.  I was overjoyed because it seemed like a high quality bangle with what they called a 'rare' type  of Siberian jade.  I wasn't going to post about it until it came and I could check it out in person.  

It came today, and I am very impressed!  The cutting and polish are excellent, the jade is flawless, fine grained and translucent, and they sent me a few river jade pebbles as a gift.  These people are very generous and nice.  For anyone looking for an alternative source of Siberian material, this seller is well worth considering! They seem like a truly small operation, but they are extremely nice, and worth supporting IMO.  enough talk...here are the pictures! I put it next to my Siberian bangle from Allan (the thicker one) as a comparison of color, etc. BTW, these pebbles are about 2 inches...can you imagine just finding pebbles like that on the river bank?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

clairejune said:


> Hi Ladies, hope everyone is well! I haven't posted in a while....work has me very busy.  I felt inspired to drop in and let you all know about my experience with 9SJW on Etsy.  A few months ago, I posted about getting an olive colored, Siberian jade bangle from them to go with a ring which I have.  We agreed on very reasonable price.
> 
> They contacted me over the weeks from time to time....I gathered from the exchanges that they have to work with the jade that they find themselves, and so in essence, they have to find or (trade) it first.  Anyway, recently, they emailed me with a picture of a gorgeous, white with fine grey mist bangle, and asked me if I want it for the price which we agreed upon because they had made this one for me.  I was overjoyed because it seemed like a high quality bangle with what they called a 'rare' type  of Siberian jade.  I wasn't going to post about it until it came and I could check it out in person.
> 
> It came today, and I am very impressed!  The cutting and polish are excellent, the jade is flawless, fine grained and translucent, and they sent me a few river jade pebbles as a gift.  These people are very generous and nice.  For anyone looking for an alternative source of Siberian material, this seller is well worth considering! They seem like a truly small operation, but they are extremely nice, and worth supporting IMO.  enough talk...here are the pictures! I put it next to my Siberian bangle from Allan (the thicker one) as a comparison of color, etc. BTW, these pebbles are about 2 inches...can you imagine just finding pebbles like that on the river bank?
> 
> View attachment 3189783
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189784
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189785
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189786



Hi Claire! Your new bangle looks great! I'm glad you are happy with it. I like the bluish grey against he creamy white bangle. It looks like an icy wintry bangle to me. The gift of pebbles was a nice touch too. I wonder if you can make something out of them. These sure aren't the pebbles my boys like to skip into the lake lol!
Your Siberian bangle is gorgeous too - love he caramel I it &#128522;


----------



## clairejune

Hi jade mommy!  Thanks!  I really am happy about it, partially because I wasn't expecting it to be as nice somehow.  Also, just touched by this seller's sweetness!   A totally pleasant surprise.  

In regards to the pebbles, I could carve them, but I'd need a high horse power grinding tool.  I have a dremel tool, but Allan informed me that it just doesn't turn fast enough to carve jade.  Maybe someday though.  Now I will put them in a bowl with other pebbles, just for looks.


----------



## zipcount

clairejune said:


> Hi Ladies, hope everyone is well! I haven't posted in a while....work has me very busy.  I felt inspired to drop in and let you all know about my experience with 9SJW on Etsy.  A few months ago, I posted about getting an olive colored, Siberian jade bangle from them to go with a ring which I have.  We agreed on very reasonable price.
> 
> They contacted me over the weeks from time to time....I gathered from the exchanges that they have to work with the jade that they find themselves, and so in essence, they have to find or (trade) it first.  Anyway, recently, they emailed me with a picture of a gorgeous, white with fine grey mist bangle, and asked me if I want it for the price which we agreed upon because they had made this one for me.  I was overjoyed because it seemed like a high quality bangle with what they called a 'rare' type  of Siberian jade.  I wasn't going to post about it until it came and I could check it out in person.
> 
> It came today, and I am very impressed!  The cutting and polish are excellent, the jade is flawless, fine grained and translucent, and they sent me a few river jade pebbles as a gift.  These people are very generous and nice.  For anyone looking for an alternative source of Siberian material, this seller is well worth considering! They seem like a truly small operation, but they are extremely nice, and worth supporting IMO.  enough talk...here are the pictures! I put it next to my Siberian bangle from Allan (the thicker one) as a comparison of color, etc. BTW, these pebbles are about 2 inches...can you imagine just finding pebbles like that on the river bank?
> 
> View attachment 3189783
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189784
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189785
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189786


Claire, I'm so glad to see your post.  I was just chatting with them about making a couple nephrite bangles.  How fast do they reply?  They have been so slow that I was about to pass them up.  "Slow" I mean I ask them a question, wait 3 days with no reply, ask again to get an reply.  It got old quickly.


----------



## clairejune

Hi Zip, they have been slow with me and at times not slow. When I ordered 2 ball pendants, Danila was quick to respond. Then we negotiated about the bangle. With this bangle, it took a lot longer then I expected. I figured that Danila would either eventually make it or not, and left it to Jade fate. Then, I got an email saying she had a tough month, was happy to be back to work etc. I think they have a different sense of timing, and patience is important in dealing with them. They DID pull through beautifully in the end, but in ordering, my experience has been to give them lots of time, especially for finding bangle or good quality Jade. If you still haven't heard back, I would try writing them again in case she didn't receive it.


----------



## clairejune

One thing I forgot to mention about the bangle is that it's completely hand made. There are very slight variations, but only very slight. It's an indicator of a lot of time spent on true hand work rather then machine work. A very beautiful detail about the work of these people.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

clairejune said:


> Hi jade mommy!  Thanks!  I really am happy about it, partially because I wasn't expecting it to be as nice somehow.  Also, just touched by this seller's sweetness!   A totally pleasant surprise.
> 
> In regards to the pebbles, I could carve them, but I'd need a high horse power grinding tool.  I have a dremel tool, but Allan informed me that it just doesn't turn fast enough to carve jade.  Maybe someday though.  Now I will put them in a bowl with other pebbles, just for looks.



I just started the process of custom ordering my first nephrite bangle and I hope I will be as happy with my bangle as you are with yours
The seller is Jade Peony. They are
In Canada like me. It will take approx 4 weeks. 
I'm getting black nephrite bangle &#128522;
It was hard to decide on the proportions and even the size but I have emailed her what I want. I did tell her I trust her artistic design to slightly change the measurements as long as the inner diameter is accurate if course.


----------



## clairejune

Jademommy, I'm so excited for you! I think it will be beautiful and classic. I'm hoping you will adore it! A black bangle is such a staple and such a complete look, I think you will get a lot of wear out of it. Congratulations!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

clairejune said:


> Jademommy, I'm so excited for you! I think it will be beautiful and classic. I'm hoping you will adore it! A black bangle is such a staple and such a complete look, I think you will get a lot of wear out of it. Congratulations!



Thanks Claire! When you ordered yours did you just give the dimensions you wanted? I suppose the size above all has to be accurate. The problem is I know what I think is nice but I don't have accurate measurements on most of the pieces I have so I am winging it and hoping all goes well &#128521;


----------



## clairejune

Jademommy, when I first ordered a custom bangle, it was a Yukon Snow from Allan. I had just found him on the web and it was totally new to me...ordering a custom bangle. I negotiated a price, but not the width because I thought I'd leave it to him to make the final choice, but I did say approximately 16mm would be preferred.  I gave the inner diameter, and guessed what width would be nice. It ended up being 17 mm I believe. Same as you, I didn't really know. It turned out to be a lovely size. The next one I ordered was the Edwards black pair, and mine was 18mm. Then I got bigger with the others at 24mm. This new one is the slimmest at around 15(a guess). I've found all sizes to be beautiful for different reasons. I think no matter what the width, it will be beautiful. What size did you order? How exciting. I think it's good that there might be an element of surprise in your coming bangle.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

clairejune said:


> Jademommy, when I first ordered a custom bangle, it was a Yukon Snow from Allan. I had just discovered him and it was totally new to me...ordering a custom bangle. I gave the inner diameter, and guessed what width would be nice. It was 17 mm I believe. Same as you, I didn't really know. It turned out to be a lovely size. The next one I ordered was the Edwards black pair, and mine was 18mm. Then I got bigger with the others at 24mm. This new one is the slimmest at around 15(a guess). I've found all sizes to be beautiful for different reasons. I think no matter what the width, it will be beautiful. What size did you order? How exciting. I think it's good that there might be an element of surprise in your coming bangle.



I have asked for approx10 mm for the width. There are so many beautiful black bangles on this thread but I think the one that would suit me most is similar to Silver Moms EB and hers is  around 10 mm. I want a slightly higher dome d shape that is not too wide. As for the size I think 51 mm should be okay. My current d is 52mm but it is wider 12-13 mm and so I think 51 mm will be fine. Because I am short/ petite the slimmer bangles suit me more. 
I had wanted to order from Allan but I have been told he is taking a break for now. I emailed him but didn't hear back.


----------



## BabyDarling

Jade4Me said:


> Cute pendants!
> The stone lines in the bangle are going in the right direction for max stability. You don't want stone lines that go up & down or edge to edge.



Thanks for the reassurance! Now I know what to look out for. 



zipcount said:


> I was browsing ebay now and saw only-jade has some really affordable lavender bangles for sale, $100-$1k.  Of course the cheaper ones look coarse and has stone line but you can't beat the price.  Anyone bought from them?



I bought from them, you can see it in my post a few posts back. 



nexiv said:


> Aww, I feel really honoured! [emoji173]&#65039; And your pieces are beautiful. I so want a goldfish! Congratulations on expanding your Jade collection [emoji4]



Thank you dear! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## BabyDarling

clairejune said:


> Hi Ladies, hope everyone is well! I haven't posted in a while....work has me very busy.  I felt inspired to drop in and let you all know about my experience with 9SJW on Etsy.  A few months ago, I posted about getting an olive colored, Siberian jade bangle from them to go with a ring which I have.  We agreed on very reasonable price.
> 
> They contacted me over the weeks from time to time....I gathered from the exchanges that they have to work with the jade that they find themselves, and so in essence, they have to find or (trade) it first.  Anyway, recently, they emailed me with a picture of a gorgeous, white with fine grey mist bangle, and asked me if I want it for the price which we agreed upon because they had made this one for me.  I was overjoyed because it seemed like a high quality bangle with what they called a 'rare' type  of Siberian jade.  I wasn't going to post about it until it came and I could check it out in person.
> 
> It came today, and I am very impressed!  The cutting and polish are excellent, the jade is flawless, fine grained and translucent, and they sent me a few river jade pebbles as a gift.  These people are very generous and nice.  For anyone looking for an alternative source of Siberian material, this seller is well worth considering! They seem like a truly small operation, but they are extremely nice, and worth supporting IMO.  enough talk...here are the pictures! I put it next to my Siberian bangle from Allan (the thicker one) as a comparison of color, etc. BTW, these pebbles are about 2 inches...can you imagine just finding pebbles like that on the river bank?
> 
> View attachment 3189783
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189784
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189785
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189786




Thanks for sharing Claire! Didn't know about Siberian Jade.. looks amazing and very unique!


----------



## BabyDarling

2boys_jademommy said:


> I just started the process of custom ordering my first nephrite bangle and I hope I will be as happy with my bangle as you are with yours
> 
> The seller is Jade Peony. They are
> 
> In Canada like me. It will take approx 4 weeks.
> 
> I'm getting black nephrite bangle [emoji4]
> 
> It was hard to decide on the proportions and even the size but I have emailed her what I want. I did tell her I trust her artistic design to slightly change the measurements as long as the inner diameter is accurate if course.




am excited for you jademommy! can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## clairejune

Thank you Babydarling!  

Jademommy, I remember your pictures of the bangles which you wear, and I can imagine that 10mm will be beautiful on you! It will be very sleek and elegant. Yes, Allan had some family matters to attend to which have forced him to break for a while.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BabyDarling said:


> am excited for you jademommy! can't wait to see how it turns out.



Thanks Baby D!


----------



## Junkenpo

clairejune said:


> It came today, and I am very impressed!  The cutting and polish are excellent, the jade is flawless, fine grained and translucent, and they sent me a few river jade pebbles as a gift.  These people are very generous and nice.  For anyone looking for an alternative source of Siberian material, this seller is well worth considering! They seem like a truly small operation, but they are extremely nice, and worth supporting IMO.  enough talk...here are the pictures! I put it next to my Siberian bangle from Allan (the thicker one) as a comparison of color, etc. BTW, these pebbles are about 2 inches...can you imagine just finding pebbles like that on the river bank?



Hi Clairejune!

Love this!  What a great looking bangle. Very creamy white and gray... the grey is almost lavendery.  It looks soft enough to pet. 



BabyDarling said:


> Received my goodies in the mail today. Goldfish pendant from gojade (received about a week+ ago), dragon turtle pendant from precious jadeite, and bangle from only-Jade (both came today):



Nice haul!  I like everything!  I agree that the bangle is a great find for the price... nice color.  My DW has similar stone lines inside and it's always felt pretty strong to me. Sun has gone down, so I tried to capture it with my head lamp. lol


----------



## BabyDarling

Junkenpo said:


> Nice haul!  I like everything!  I agree that the bangle is a great find for the price... nice color.  My DW has similar stone lines inside and it's always felt pretty strong to me. Sun has gone down, so I tried to capture it with my head lamp. lol




Thanks JKP! And thank you for taking those pics for me to see. Appreciate it very much! Glad to hear the lines don't affect durability that much.. That was my only concern since I'm very clumsy haha.


----------



## piosavsfan

I got a bead bracelet that I'm in love with! Such pretty shades of lavender, green, and yellow.


----------



## fanofjadeite

piosavsfan said:


> I got a bead bracelet that I'm in love with! Such pretty shades of lavender, green, and yellow.


piosavsfan, the beads look lovely with your bangle. the colors matched beautifully. congrats!


----------



## fanofjadeite

my panda pendant with my special someone's pendant


----------



## piosavsfan

fanofjadeite said:


> my panda pendant with my special someone's pendant



You panda is adorable, where did you get it?


----------



## fanofjadeite

piosavsfan said:


> You panda is adorable, where did you get it?


piosavsfan, it was a gift from my special someone.


----------



## BabyDarling

piosavsfan said:


> I got a bead bracelet that I'm in love with! Such pretty shades of lavender, green, and yellow.



so pretty and dreamy! I could stare at them all day.  



fanofjadeite said:


> my panda pendant with my special someone's pendant






fanofjadeite said:


> piosavsfan, it was a gift from my special someone.




perfect matching set! what a lovely gift to each other [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Jade4Me

clairejune said:


> One thing I forgot to mention about the bangle is that it's completely hand made. There are very slight variations, but only very slight. It's an indicator of a lot of time spent on true hand work rather then machine work. A very beautiful detail about the work of these people.


Wow your new bangle is gorgeous! It seems to glow and love the grey mist! I may ask them if they can get more of this type of nephrite! Congrats! Will you wear it stacked with some of your other bangles?


----------



## Jade4Me

piosavsfan said:


> I got a bead bracelet that I'm in love with! Such pretty shades of lavender, green, and yellow.






fanofjadeite said:


> my panda pendant with my special someone's pendant



Great sets you both have!


----------



## clairejune

Junkempo, thanks! I was very happy with it. I was expecting an olive colored one after first requesting white, and they told me that they had a bad year finding white material, so we settled for olive. This is white with grey micro specks which form a mist of gentle Greys. So it was totally unexpected.and I've always wanted a white/grey Jade bangle.  With this seller, because they have to hunt the Jade, one doesn't know fully what they will get. Kinda fun, an adventure.

Your bangle is beautiful, and the structure is fascinatingly complex!

Piosavsfan, very lovely!

Fanof, those are such nice pendants! Love that the themes are different but the Jade is similar.

Jade4me, thankyou. I hope they do have more!  I Had hoped to determine if they can get nice Jade, and it's clear that they can. In addition, the prices are very good, no middle men. The only consideration is their sense of timing, and that their bangles are 100 percent hand made, therefore will likely have the slight variations indicative of all handwork. Also, since they work with what they find, I think that sometimes they will work around stone lines, because that's what they have. ( for example, of the 2 ball pendants which I ordered, 1 is free of stone lines, and the other is not.)One might have to be specific about not wanting these if that's so. By comparison with Allan, he's a perfectionist and will not buy fractured material, because with some material, he's picking and choosing from other sellers. Just a point to keep in mind.


----------



## clairejune

Jade4me, It looks great with my EB, so maybe stacked with it. Today I've got it on the right wrist, the other siberian on the left, and siberian earrings. It's all Siberian on this snowy day! 

In terms of names, I was thinking either snow drift because of the way the grey is like a bank of drifting snow flakes, or Squid because the grey specks on the white look so much like squid. What is your opinion ladies?


----------



## Jade4Me

clairejune said:


> Jade4me, It looks great with my EB, so maybe stacked with it. Today I've got it on the right wrist, the other siberian on the left, and siberian earrings. It's all Siberian on this snowy day!
> 
> In terms of names, I was thinking either snow drift because of the way the grey is like a bank of drifting snow flakes, or Squid because the grey specks on the white look so much like squid. What is your opinion ladies?


Thanks for your tips on this seller. Since I'd be open minded to what they may have in my budget, it could be an adventure seeing what they come up with. Reminds me of my adventure getting Maya, LOL!  

Snow Drift sounds "prettier" than Squid, but the Latin word for squid sounds "pretty" IMO - Teuthida.

Also, what do your Siberian earrings look like?


----------



## clairejune

Jade4me, exactly! And if there's a type one wants, then they will let you know when they find it. The time does pass, so it's fun. 
The siberian earrings are simple, long oval slices, about 2 inches long and maybe a centimeter wide. Purchased from Allan. 

In general,I think slice earrings are a lot of fun. My husband bought some Guatemalan blue/green jadeite slice earrings to go with Deep Ocean. They are large and was worried that they would be too heavy, but surprisingly, the slice earring styles are not. And slices move in a fun way.

Thanks for those suggestions! I like the Latin name for squid! I'm thinking about that.


----------



## zipcount

Speaking of Siberian jade, GeGe from Etsy has a white Siberian bangle with brown stripes.  Very pretty.


----------



## fanofjadeite

BabyDarling said:


> perfect matching set! what a lovely gift to each other [emoji173]&#65039;






Jade4Me said:


> Great sets you both have!






clairejune said:


> Junkempo, thanks! I was very happy with it. I was expecting an olive colored one after first requesting white, and they told me that they had a bad year finding white material, so we settled for olive. This is white with grey micro specks which form a mist of gentle Greys. So it was totally unexpected.and I've always wanted a white/grey Jade bangle.  With this seller, because they have to hunt the Jade, one doesn't know fully what they will get. Kinda fun, an adventure.
> 
> Your bangle is beautiful, and the structure is fascinatingly complex!
> 
> Piosavsfan, very lovely!
> 
> Fanof, those are such nice pendants! Love that the themes are different but the Jade is similar.



thanks, babydarling, jade4me and claire


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Nice haul!  I like everything!  I agree that the bangle is a great find for the price... nice color.  My DW has similar stone lines inside and it's always felt pretty strong to me. Sun has gone down, so I tried to capture it with my head lamp. lol



















[/QUOTE]

DW is very translucent! I like the colours very much - not like dirty dishwater at all


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> I got a bead bracelet that I'm in love with! Such pretty shades of lavender, green, and yellow.



Your bead bracelet looks good with your lavender bangles. Very soft feminine colours.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> my panda pendant with my special someone's pendant



The panda is too cute! I've never seen a panda jade pendant before and the jade dog tag (I think that's the name for this type of pendant looks great - very strong looking especially with the black jade


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

clairejune said:


> Jade4me, It looks great with my EB, so maybe stacked with it. Today I've got it on the right wrist, the other siberian on the left, and siberian earrings. It's all Siberian on this snowy day!
> 
> In terms of names, I was thinking either snow drift because of the way the grey is like a bank of drifting snow flakes, or Squid because the grey specks on the white look so much like squid. What is your opinion ladies?



Squid sounds cute  The bangle is quite elegant looking so I can see why Snow Drift would suit it by Squid sounds sweet to me. I'd name it Squid

Edited to add - The latin name for squid probably sounds nice too (I wouldn't know how to pronounce it)


----------



## Beadweaver

What a cute panda.  I have a jadeite bangle coming, it's from a collection that was carved 1870-1920.  So excited!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Sizing question Jadies please help!
I've mentioned before how I have a low pain threshold so I can not wear snug bangles because I like to switch them up on my right hand. I am trying to decide what size I should order for my bangle. On my right hand I sometimes wear a 51 mm princess or a 52 d shape that is 12mm wide.
My new bangle will be a d shape that is 10 mm wide ......what size should I get? Will 51mm be okay you think. I'm concerned because I heard you have to size up with a d shape.  With my current 52mm d shape I don't need soap and water to get it on but on bloating days there is a bit of pain and so I do need soap and water. 
I'm sorry to be asking so many questions. My hubby thinks I'm crazy because I am contemplating between 1mm but he doesn't quite get how 1mm can make a difference. Thanks in advance Jadies!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Beadweaver said:


> What a cute panda.  I have a jadeite bangle coming, it's from a collection that was carved 1870-1920.  So excited!



Wow it's an antique piece?!?! It looks gorgeous - can't wait to see your mod pics!


----------



## Beadweaver

Hi jade mommy ,  here is the info on it.  I'm so excited I can't stand it. I really wanted a white bangle!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Beadweaver said:


> Hi jade mommy ,  here is the info on it.  I'm so excited I can't stand it. I really wanted a white bangle!



I'm excited for you  
All the way from Tokyo - must be lots of history behind it. I love princess bangles myself. They are so timeless, classic and feminine.


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> Sizing question Jadies please help!
> I've mentioned before how I have a low pain threshold so I can not wear snug bangles because I like to switch them up on my right hand. I am trying to decide what size I should order for my bangle. On my right hand I sometimes wear a 51 mm princess or a 52 d shape that is 12mm wide.
> My new bangle will be a d shape that is 10 mm wide ......what size should I get? Will 51mm be okay you think. I'm concerned because I heard you have to size up with a d shape.  With my current 52mm d shape I don't need soap and water to get it on but on bloating days there is a bit of pain and so I do need soap and water.
> I'm sorry to be asking so many questions. My hubby thinks I'm crazy because I am contemplating between 1mm but he doesn't quite get how 1mm can make a difference. Thanks in advance Jadies!


1mm can be a huge deal in a jade bangle! Maybe go for 51.5mm since it'll be a thinner D-shape. How accurate can they make it? Maya was completely hand carved and was actually .4 mm smaller than requested.


----------



## clairejune

Jademommy, thanks for the name vote! Regarding sizing, I wish I could be of help, but I've been wearing lots of sizes. I think jade4me's suggestion is really a great one though. 

Beadweaver, it's a pretty bangle, congrats! It will go with everything, and the slimness is lovely and fine. A great find!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> 1mm can be a huge deal in a jade bangle! Maybe go for 51.5mm since it'll be a thinner D-shape. How accurate can they make it? Maya was completely hand carved and was actually .4 mm smaller than requested.



Thanks Jade4Me and Claire! Maybe I will go for 51.5. I am assuming their measurements will be accurate. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Jade4Me

Beadweaver said:


> What a cute panda.  I have a jadeite bangle coming, it's from a collection that was carved 1870-1920.  So excited!


Pretty princess!



2boys_jademommy said:


> Thanks Jade4Me and Claire! Maybe I will go for 51.5. I am assuming their measurements will be accurate. Fingers crossed!


Wouldn't hurt to ask the seller how accurate they should be and what variances can be expected. If any slight variances which way you prefer it to lean. In other words would you prefer a little bigger (for eg 51.5-51.7mm) or to error on being a little smaller (say 51.3-51.5mm). Some may think that's splitting hairs, but with jade bangles even a few tenths of a mm can feel different. In my case I asked for 54mm and I would have preferred Maya to be 54.4mm instead of 53.6mm. But she fits like a true round princess, so luckily I can manage OK with soap & water...for now anyway...


----------



## Jade4Me

I need a sunny day to try to better capture this bangle's translucence. This was the bangle I was recently given because it doesn't fit my friend anymore. I've named her Swan.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Pretty princess!
> 
> 
> Wouldn't hurt to ask the seller how accurate they should be and what variances can be expected. If any slight variances which way you prefer it to lean. In other words would you prefer a little bigger (for eg 51.5-51.7mm) or to error on being a little smaller (say 51.3-51.5mm). Some may think that's splitting hairs, but with jade bangles even a few tenths of a mm can feel different. In my case I asked for 54mm and I would have preferred Maya to be 54.4mm instead of 53.6mm. But she fits like a true round princess, so luckily I can manage OK with soap & water...for now anyway...


 
Great tip - what would I do without you Jadies&#128522;
Personally I would rather it be a tad big than a tad small. It may look better small but not worth the pain for me. In your case it is smaller but I'm glad it still worked out.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> I need a sunny day to try to better capture this bangle's translucence. This was the bangle I was recently given because it doesn't fit my friend anymore. I've named her Swan.



Too bad for your friend but great for you it looks really good on you. Curious why you named her Swan.... She looks minty green to me. Is it because it's a very graceful bangle?


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> Too bad for your friend but great for you it looks really good on you. Curious why you named her Swan.... She looks minty green to me. Is it because it's a very graceful bangle?


A few reasons for her name. She has a lot of white in her which in some lights show a hint of lavender. I've been posting her green streaked side only. Her big brown spot reminds me of an eye of a swan. My friend is blond like Emma Swan in Once Upon a Time. I tried to think of another name, but Swan kept popping into my head so I decided not to fight it. Glad this thread is here cuz who else would listen to this without thinking I'm totally crazy! I know the lighting is bad in this pic, but it shows how she's mainly white with some green steaks on one side.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> A few reasons for her name. She has a lot of white in her which in some lights show a hint of lavender. I've been posting her green streaked side only. Her big brown spot reminds me of an eye of a swan. My friend is blond like Emma Swan in Once Upon a Time. I tried to think of another name, but Swan kept popping into my head so I decided not to fight it. Glad this thread is here cuz who else would listen to this without thinking I'm totally crazy! I know the lighting is bad in this pic, but it shows how she's mainly white with some green steaks on one side.



I love the reasons behind her name and this other side is beautiful too. It's the calm graceful side. And yes if the name Swan keeps popping in your head then that should her name. 
Lol and in this thread we are all crazy - about Jade &#128541;


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> I love the reasons behind her name and this other side is beautiful too. It's the calm graceful side. And yes if the name Swan keeps popping in your head then that should her name.
> Lol and in this thread we are all crazy - about Jade &#128541;


Thanks for your support!  
Swan is also a slender comfy bangle to wear. She's 55.5, 12.3, 6.6 and no soap needed. Perhaps my friend could've fit her with soap & water, but she's not into jade in the way we are, and she was so happy and insistent on re-gifting it to me that the right thing to do was to accept it with gratitude and (hopefully) grace.


----------



## BabyDarling

Beadweaver said:


> What a cute panda.  I have a jadeite bangle coming, it's from a collection that was carved 1870-1920.  So excited!



Very cool princess! can't wait to see more pics when you receive it. 



Jade4Me said:


> A few reasons for her name. She has a lot of white in her which in some lights show a hint of lavender. I've been posting her green streaked side only. Her big brown spot reminds me of an eye of a swan. My friend is blond like Emma Swan in Once Upon a Time. I tried to think of another name, but Swan kept popping into my head so I decided not to fight it. Glad this thread is here cuz who else would listen to this without thinking I'm totally crazy! I know the lighting is bad in this pic, but it shows how she's mainly white with some green steaks on one side.



I see a hint of lavender in Swan! And yes, so glad for this community of Jade lovers. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## crosso

Living dangerously tonight -stacking without a bumper! Wore these out for dinner to celebate DS's birthday. Confirmed for myself that without a bumper the noise distacts me.&#128521;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Living dangerously tonight -stacking without a bumper! Wore these out for dinner to celebate DS's birthday. Confirmed for myself that without a bumper the noise distacts me.&#128521;



Lol I can totally relate Crosso! I've tried it a few times and just can't do it your stack of bangles look great though. Happy Birthday to your ds by the way &#128512;


----------



## chubbychoco

2boys_jademommy said:


> Sizing question Jadies please help!
> I've mentioned before how I have a low pain threshold so I can not wear snug bangles because I like to switch them up on my right hand. I am trying to decide what size I should order for my bangle. On my right hand I sometimes wear a 51 mm princess or a 52 d shape that is 12mm wide.
> My new bangle will be a d shape that is 10 mm wide ......what size should I get? Will 51mm be okay you think. I'm concerned because I heard you have to size up with a d shape.  With my current 52mm d shape I don't need soap and water to get it on but on bloating days there is a bit of pain and so I do need soap and water.
> I'm sorry to be asking so many questions. My hubby thinks I'm crazy because I am contemplating between 1mm but he doesn't quite get how 1mm can make a difference. Thanks in advance Jadies!



2boys.  I prefer slim cut bangle with smaller size.  If u can still put on with soap and water then smaller looks better.  I have 55 to 60mm bangle.  And recently bought a 53. 5 which won't go in with just plastic bag. But I buy it anyway. It went in with soap and I love it the best.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

chubbychoco said:


> 2boys.  I prefer slim cut bangle with smaller size.  If u can still put on with soap and water then smaller looks better.  I have 55 to 60mm bangle.  And recently bought a 53. 5 which won't go in with just plastic bag. But I buy it anyway. It went in with soap and I love it the best.



Thanks for the advice ChubbyChoco. Your bangle looks amazing on you - prefect fit! I'm sure it's not too convenient to take on or off but it really does look fantastic. Your bangle is very translucent as well. Just beautiful.


----------



## chubbychoco

Jade4Me said:


> A few reasons for her name. She has a lot of white in her which in some lights show a hint of lavender. I've been posting her green streaked side only. Her big brown spot reminds me of an eye of a swan. My friend is blond like Emma Swan in Once Upon a Time. I tried to think of another name, but Swan kept popping into my head so I decided not to fight it. Glad this thread is here cuz who else would listen to this without thinking I'm totally crazy! I know the lighting is bad in this pic, but it shows how she's mainly white with some green steaks on one side.



J4me. This is such a dreamy bangle. 

Love all your bangles jadies


----------



## chubbychoco

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thanks for the advice ChubbyChoco. Your bangle looks amazing on you - prefect fit! I'm sure it's not too convenient to take on or off but it really does look fantastic. Your bangle is very translucent as well. Just beautiful.



Thank u.  It has lots of dents and lines.  Love it anyway post picture immediately when u get tr black bangle.  So excited for u.


----------



## BabyDarling

chubbychoco said:


> 2boys.  I prefer slim cut bangle with smaller size.  If u can still put on with soap and water then smaller looks better.  I have 55 to 60mm bangle.  And recently bought a 53. 5 which won't go in with just plastic bag. But I buy it anyway. It went in with soap and I love it the best.




How nice!!! I love how this fits you! I'm terrified of sizes smaller than what I'm wearing now. My hand is big so only 57mm slides in and out easily without soap. But the bangle then drops to the mid point between my elbow and hand. I think I need to slowly reduce the size and see what fits best. haha. Even when I shop in person, I'm terrified of trying on smaller sizes lest it doesn't come off. (it's a fear that's akin to trying on a ring 2 sizes too small lol)


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BabyDarling said:


> How nice!!! I love how this fits you! I'm terrified of sizes smaller than what I'm wearing now. My hand is big so only 57mm slides in and out easily without soap. But the bangle then drops to the mid point between my elbow and hand. I think I need to slowly reduce the size and see what fits best. haha. Even when I shop in person, I'm terrified of trying on smaller sizes lest it doesn't come off. (it's a fear that's akin to trying on a ring 2 sizes too small lol)



I share your fear too. Salesladies always offer to put the bangle on for me but I always decline because I know I don't want to push it. Plus although I have kept a steady weight for years you never know...one tends to gain weight as they age ugh!


----------



## fanofjadeite

2boys_jademommy said:


> The panda is too cute! I've never seen a panda jade pendant before and the jade dog tag (I think that's the name for this type of pendant looks great - very strong looking especially with the black jade


thanks, jademommy.  i love the panda pendant alot. its one of my favorite pendants.


----------



## fanofjadeite

Beadweaver said:


> What a cute panda.  I have a jadeite bangle coming, it's from a collection that was carved 1870-1920.  So excited!


thanks, beadweaver  your new bangle is very pretty. so serene and calm looking.


----------



## fanofjadeite

Jade4Me said:


> I need a sunny day to try to better capture this bangle's translucence. This was the bangle I was recently given because it doesn't fit my friend anymore. I've named her Swan.


swan is very pretty, jade4me. she looks so soothing and dreamy.


----------



## fanofjadeite

crosso said:


> Living dangerously tonight -stacking without a bumper! Wore these out for dinner to celebate DS's birthday. Confirmed for myself that without a bumper the noise distacts me.&#128521;


love your stack, crosso! the colors go so well together.


----------



## fanofjadeite

chubbychoco said:


> 2boys.  I prefer slim cut bangle with smaller size.  If u can still put on with soap and water then smaller looks better.  I have 55 to 60mm bangle.  And recently bought a 53. 5 which won't go in with just plastic bag. But I buy it anyway. It went in with soap and I love it the best.


chubbychoco, your bangle looks so translucent, and the fit is great. i love it!


----------



## chubbychoco

fanofjadeite said:


> chubbychoco, your bangle looks so translucent, and the fit is great. i love it!



Thank u fanof.  Ur panda is very cute and unique!


----------



## chubbychoco

BabyDarling said:


> How nice!!! I love how this fits you! I'm terrified of sizes smaller than what I'm wearing now. My hand is big so only 57mm slides in and out easily without soap. But the bangle then drops to the mid point between my elbow and hand. I think I need to slowly reduce the size and see what fits best. haha. Even when I shop in person, I'm terrified of trying on smaller sizes lest it doesn't come off. (it's a fear that's akin to trying on a ring 2 sizes too small lol)



I know how u feel. I was also scared that it might not fit. But the bangle was so affordable.  I just have to buy it  it gets stuck on the wrist before falling all the way down.


----------



## Jade4Me

crosso said:


> Living dangerously tonight -stacking without a bumper! Wore these out for dinner to celebate DS's birthday. Confirmed for myself that without a bumper the noise distacts me.&#128521;


They look great together and the lavender really stands out in your pic! Happy birthday to your DS!



chubbychoco said:


> 2boys.  I prefer slim cut bangle with smaller size.  If u can still put on with soap and water then smaller looks better.  I have 55 to 60mm bangle.  And recently bought a 53. 5 which won't go in with just plastic bag. But I buy it anyway. It went in with soap and I love it the best.


The fit looks great on you and the bangle is so pretty - soft soothing colors! How wide is it? Do you mind sharing the seller?


----------



## chubbychoco

Jade4Me said:


> They look great together and the lavender really stands out in your pic! Happy birthday to your DS!
> 
> 
> The fit looks great on you and the bangle is so pretty - soft soothing colors! How wide is it? Do you mind sharing the seller?



The inner is 53.5 and 10mm wide.  I bought it in china town.  So I was able to see it in person before buying.  Went back with a caliper loupe and flashlight.


----------



## Ixorajade

Dropping to say hi as I had been very busy and pls keep all the beautiful jade pics coming!
Jade4me- beautiful Swan! Very generous of your friend
Chubbychoco- love the translucency of ur new bangle. 
Clairejune- first time I'm seeing such colour combination.  Really fascinating 
Piosavsfan- congrats on the new bead bracelet
Fanofjadeite- cuteee panda
Silvermom- sorry to hear abt the loss of mochi 
Sorry if I missed out any of the beauties and updates 
 This thread is moving faster than a choo choo train


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Hi Jadies....A bit of a blip in my custom jade bangle but all is good now. Long story short I was working with a seller and was very excited about the black custom bangle but I did not like how emails were not returned at times and also there was a bit of an issue which I won't get into. Anyway I am now getting it made with another seller - Jade Fine Jewellery  or JoJo as they are also known. They are a big company but emails are returned within 24 hours and the person I have been emailing with has been helpful. Not pushy at all and very patient. I've made the payment for the bangle and he thinks it can be ready in 2 weeks. Shipping may take a while but I should get my bangle before Christmas. So excited!! Thanks again Jadies for all your advice and for sharing your beautiful pics


----------



## Ixorajade

Wow 2boys_jademommy, it sounds exciting to be customising a bangle! Looking fwd to see it.


----------



## chubbychoco

Ixorajade said:


> Dropping to say hi as I had been very busy and pls keep all the beautiful jade pics coming!
> Jade4me- beautiful Swan! Very generous of your friend
> Chubbychoco- love the translucency of ur new bangle.
> Clairejune- first time I'm seeing such colour combination.  Really fascinating
> Piosavsfan- congrats on the new bead bracelet
> Fanofjadeite- cuteee panda
> Silvermom- sorry to hear abt the loss of mochi
> Sorry if I missed out any of the beauties and updates
> This thread is moving faster than a choo choo train



Thanks


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Jadies....A bit of a blip in my custom jade bangle but all is good now. Long story short I was working with a seller and was very excited about the black custom bangle but I did not like how emails were not returned at times and also there was a bit of an issue which I won't get into. Anyway I am now getting it made with another seller - Jade Fine Jewellery  or JoJo as they are also known. They are a big company but emails are returned within 24 hours and the person I have been emailing with has been helpful. Not pushy at all and very patient. I've made the payment for the bangle and he thinks it can be ready in 2 weeks. Shipping may take a while but I should get my bangle before Christmas. So excited!! Thanks again Jadies for all your advice and for sharing your beautiful pics


Yay so excited for you! If you negotiated expedited shipping with them, it only takes about a week to arrive. But as we are in the holiday season, I can't say if it would be the same or not.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Ixorajade said:


> Wow 2boys_jademommy, it sounds exciting to be customising a bangle! Looking fwd to see it.



Thank you &#128522;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Yay so excited for you! If you negotiated expedited shipping with them, it only takes about a week to arrive. But as we are in the holiday season, I can't say if it would be the same or not.



Thanks! I didn't ask for expedited shipping but it will be free shipping. 
Have you ordered from them before?


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thanks! I didn't ask for expedited shipping but it will be free shipping.
> Have you ordered from them before?


Yes I have one bangle from them. After a little bargaining we settled on a price that included expedited shipping.


----------



## zipcount

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thanks! I didn't ask for expedited shipping but it will be free shipping.
> Have you ordered from them before?


2boys, I've ordered from them before and I always ask them to give me free expedited shipping.  It takes a week to arrive in US and it comes with tracking.


----------



## zipcount

Does anyone have blue colored jade?  May I see yours please?  I've been looking for one and the closet I've seen are blueish green colored ones.  Thank you.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Yes I have one bangle from them. After a little bargaining we settled on a price that included expedited shipping.



Jade4Me and Zipcount I looked back on one of his emails and he did say free fast shipping f so maybe he is doing the expedited shipping for me too 
Which bangle of yours is from them?


----------



## Silver Mom

zipcount said:


> Does anyone have blue colored jade?  May I see yours please?  I've been looking for one and the closet I've seen are blueish green colored ones.  Thank you.



Here's my blue jade.  I know that Lots Love has a blue jade too.


----------



## Silver Mom

Thank you lxorajade , I sure do miss my Mochi.  He was one of a kind.


----------



## Lots love

Silver Mom said:


> Here's my blue jade.  I know that Lots Love has a blue jade too.




Hi silver mom yes I do mine is different then your both ours are very special and unique love yours you inspire me to get one too thank you for sharing your collection I love yours all so beautiful [emoji178][emoji178]just like dynasty collection is gorgeous too [emoji171][emoji170]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom and Lots Love our blue bangles are so dreamy. My lavender bangle is bluish lavender but not a true blue like the ones you both have. Blue Jade is rare.


----------



## chubbychoco

Silver Mom said:


> Here's my blue jade.  I know that Lots Love has a blue jade too.



Beautiful!


----------



## Trekkie

Hi Jade lovers!

I was wondering if those of you who own blue jade would mind posting some pictures so I have a reference to go to for colour. 

I'm headed to Hong Kong and would like to get my friend a blue jade bangle or other piece of jeweller for christmas. Blue is her favourite colour and I think jade makes a wonderful gift (btw her name also happens to be Jade). 

I feel like I'm going to be spending a lot of time searching for Jade, I've mentioned before that my mum wants a new jade bangle... but she doesn't like green. I'm thinking yellow jade would suit her, and for myself I'd adore a purple jade or a hinged bangle. Does anyone know if its easy to find hinged bangles in HK?


----------



## Redkoi01

Silver Mom said:


> Here's my blue jade.  I know that Lots Love has a blue jade too.



I love the color!! &#128525;


----------



## Trekkie

Silver Mom said:


> Here's my blue jade.  I know that Lots Love has a blue jade too.



Stunning!!! My friend would love something like that


----------



## zipcount

Thank you silver mom and  lots love for posting!  Now the hunt is on...Trekkie, can you bring me back a blue jade bangle too?  Just kidding.


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> Silver Mom and Lots Love our blue bangles are so dreamy. My lavender bangle is bluish lavender but not a true blue like the ones you both have. Blue Jade is rare.




Yes that's what I've been told I'm lucky I got one I love it to bits [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Lots love

Trekkie said:


> Hi Jade lovers!
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if those of you who own blue jade would mind posting some pictures so I have a reference to go to for colour.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm headed to Hong Kong and would like to get my friend a blue jade bangle or other piece of jeweller for christmas. Blue is her favourite colour and I think jade makes a wonderful gift (btw her name also happens to be Jade).
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like I'm going to be spending a lot of time searching for Jade, I've mentioned before that my mum wants a new jade bangle... but she doesn't like green. I'm thinking yellow jade would suit her, and for myself I'd adore a purple jade or a hinged bangle. Does anyone know if its easy to find hinged bangles in HK?




There are so many shades of blue like silver moms is icy mine is fine grain so depending on what your friends likes too I will post so pictures for u no problem


----------



## Lots love

wow feeling so happy &#129303;[emoji170][emoji171][emoji178][emoji93][emoji56]


----------



## Beadweaver

I have a blue too, I need to wear her tomorrow.


----------



## Redkoi01

My new icy Jade bangle. She is perfect I am in love!!! &#128525;


----------



## Redkoi01

Thinking about selling my Jade watch I have had it for a few months and has never been worn...&#129300;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> My new icy Jade bangle. She is perfect I am in love!!! &#128525;



I love it! It's a slightly bluish green with dark spinach green patch. Where did you find her if you don't mind me asking? Is it round or oval?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> Thinking about selling my Jade watch I have had it for a few months and has never been worn...&#129300;



I've never seen a Jade watch... Is it heavy to wear? It's so beautiful how come you want to sell it? What size is it?


----------



## Redkoi01

2boys_jademommy said:


> I love it! It's a slightly bluish green with dark spinach green patch. Where did you find her if you don't mind me asking? Is it round or oval?



It is round I bought her here in Kuala Lumpur. &#128525;


----------



## Redkoi01

2boys_jademommy said:


> I've never seen a Jade watch... Is it heavy to wear? It's so beautiful how come you want to sell it? What size is it?



It is not heavy, it is actually pretty nice just for some reason not my style. I wear my fitness watch daily and when I dress up I have other ones I prefer.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> It is round I bought her here in Kuala Lumpur. &#128525;



At a store right? I like the width of your bangle - like a cuff. I definitely I prefer round bangles over oval. I like the snug look of oval but I like to spin the bangles around. Plus it's fun to see all sides of the bangle. Yours looks like such a snug fit I thought maybe it was oval 
Enjoy wearing it - great buy!


----------



## BabyDarling

Redkoi01 said:


> My new icy Jade bangle. She is perfect I am in love!!! [emoji7]



beautiful!! 



Redkoi01 said:


> Thinking about selling my Jade watch I have had it for a few months and has never been worn...&#129300;



I've never seen something like this before. It looks like it would match your new bangle tho. Is it Jade with mother of pearl and diamonds?


----------



## Redkoi01

BabyDarling said:


> beautiful!!
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen something like this before. It looks like it would match your new bangle tho. Is it Jade with mother of pearl and diamonds?



It has mother of pearl and not sure if real diamonds.


----------



## Redkoi01

2boys_jademommy said:


> At a store right? I like the width of your bangle - like a cuff. I definitely I prefer round bangles over oval. I like the snug look of oval but I like to spin the bangles around. Plus it's fun to see all sides of the bangle. Yours looks like such a snug fit I thought maybe it was oval
> Enjoy wearing it - great buy!



Yes I bought it at a store called HOJB.


----------



## Silver Mom

Awww thank you Jadies for your kind compliments.  You guys are a fun bunch to share Jades with as no one I know here is interested.  Love seeing your Jades too so please keep sharing.


----------



## fanofjadeite

chubbychoco said:


> Thank u fanof.  Ur panda is very cute and unique!





Ixorajade said:


> Dropping to say hi as I had been very busy and pls keep all the beautiful jade pics coming!
> 
> Fanofjadeite- cuteee panda
> 
> Sorry if I missed out any of the beauties and updates
> This thread is moving faster than a choo choo train



thanks, chubbychoco and ixorajade


----------



## Redkoi01

Babydarling you were right they match! Finally got the watch fixed for my size! I will start wearing it!!


----------



## BabyDarling

Redkoi01 said:


> Babydarling you were right they match! Finally got the watch fixed for my size! I will start wearing it!!




Nice!!!! looks amazing stacked together!


----------



## Ixorajade

star3777 said:


> He's so cute!!!!



They look like a perfect match!


----------



## Ixorajade

Jade fever in my office! Another colleague also caught the jade fever recently. The beautiful honey bangle belongs to her.  It has very good translucency!  Here it is....modeling shots next to my lavendar on another colleague's arm


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> Babydarling you were right they match! Finally got the watch fixed for my size! I will start wearing it!!



They are a perfect match - glad you are keeping it you can also wear one on each hand either way it looks great and quite unique.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Ixorajade said:


> Jade fever in my office! Another colleague also caught the jade fever recently. The beautiful honey bangle belongs to her.  It has very good translucency!  Here it is....modeling shots next to my lavendar on another colleague's arm



Jade fever indeed! Both bangles are so pretty and delicate. Love the the soft feminine colours. 
No Jade fever in my office unfortunately. 
What country or city are you in if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Ixorajade

2boys_jademommy said:


> Jade fever indeed! Both bangles are so pretty and delicate. Love the the soft feminine colours.
> No Jade fever in my office unfortunately.
> What country or city are you in if you don't mind me asking?



2boys, I live in Asia, in Singapore


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> Jade4Me and Zipcount I looked back on one of his emails and he did say free fast shipping f so maybe he is doing the expedited shipping for me too
> Which bangle of yours is from them?


I reposted an old pic of my bangle from Jojo.



Redkoi01 said:


> Babydarling you were right they match! Finally got the watch fixed for my size! I will start wearing it!!


Your new bangle is gorgeous and the watch matches perfectly - glad you're going to keep and wear such a unique piece. I've never heard of a jade watch until now!



Ixorajade said:


> Jade fever in my office! Another colleague also caught the jade fever recently. The beautiful honey bangle belongs to her.  It has very good translucency!  Here it is....modeling shots next to my lavendar on another colleague's arm


Yummy honey! It's very interesting to me how in Asia not everyone cares about jade. I'm sure they know it's a huge part of their history, but I guess wearing jade in these modern times is not for everyone.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Ixorajade said:


> 2boys, I live in Asia, in Singapore



Singapore - Lots of gorgeous jade there I'm sure. Would love to visit someday as I love the food


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> I reposted an old pic of my bangle from Jojo.
> 
> 
> Your new bangle is gorgeous and the watch matches perfectly - glad you're going to keep and wear such a unique piece. I've never heard of a jade watch until now!
> 
> 
> Yummy honey! It's very interesting to me how in Asia not everyone cares about jade. I'm sure they know it's a huge part of their history, but I guess wearing jade in these modern times is not for everyone.



Love, love love this bangle! They have a lot of beautiful bangles on their site but many are sold lol! Huge inventory though and a big price range although I would say most are on the expensive side. Was this purchase true to the pics?


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> Love, love love this bangle! They have a lot of beautiful bangles on their site but many are sold lol! Huge inventory though and a big price range although I would say most are on the expensive side. Was this purchase true to the pics?


Thank you! My pic is of her cloudy side and her other side is more solid bluegreen. Here's the seller's pic. I actually hardly save any seller's pics, but I did save this one. Listing price was $140 and I think we agreed on $120 including expedited shipping. Frankly I can't bear to buy expensive jade bangles because of how I've cracked a few.


----------



## piosavsfan

I'm really loving this combo. I adore the lavender bead that has a kiss of yellow.


----------



## Beadweaver

My bangle came today and I am really happy with it!


----------



## teagansmum

Good Day ladies!! I'm loving everyone's jade and it's wanting me to start shopping again but must have will power until after Christmas. I've been dreaming of a deep lavender bangle for my next purchase but will enjoy everyone's jade on the forum for now. 
Today I'm wearing light bluish lavender bangle and green princess.


----------



## teagansmum

Beadweaver, your new bangle is so pure and delightful!
Piosavsfan, your jades are so pretty and pastel which is my favorite. You and Crosso both have such pretty pastel jades.
Jade4me, your actual photo is so much nicer than the sellers. I just about dropped when I saw her on you. Gorgeous!
Red, The watch is so unique and rare I would keep her incase you regret parting with her. I love your new icy jade bangle, especially the nugget of deep green within her. 
Lxorajad, it must be wonderful to have a colleague to share your love of jade with. Both your bangles are so pretty.


----------



## Beadweaver

One more.... I love jade and pearls together.


----------



## Beadweaver

Thanks teagansmum!


----------



## piosavsfan

Beadweaver said:


> One more.... I love jade and pearls together.


 Beautiful bangle, they look perfect together.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Thank you! My pic is of her cloudy side and her other side is more solid bluegreen. Here's the seller's pic. I actually hardly save any seller's pics, but I did save this one. Listing price was $140 and I think we agreed on $120 including expedited shipping. Frankly I can't bear to buy expensive jade bangles because of how I've cracked a few.



That's an amazing price and honestly your pics look better than the sellers - usually it is the other way around but you must have been pleasantly surprised to receive her because I truly think it looks better in your picture.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> I'm really loving this combo. I adore the lavender bead that has a kiss of yellow.



That is the prettiest bead of the bunch although they are all sweet looking - literally like candy


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Beadweaver said:


> My bangle came today and I am really happy with it!



I'm happy for you Beadweaver it is lovely! An ethereal looking bangle. The fit looks amazing too


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> Good Day ladies!! I'm loving everyone's jade and it's wanting me to start shopping again but must have will power until after Christmas. I've been dreaming of a deep lavender bangle for my next purchase but will enjoy everyone's jade on the forum for now.
> Today I'm wearing light bluish lavender bangle and green princess.



I can't believe how quickly Christmas is coming! 

I like both of your beautiful bangles Crosso  Currently I am loving the slimmer, more daintier bangles like the ones you are wearing. The wide bangles certainly have presence because of their sheer size but the daintier ones are just so graceful and elegant. Don't forget to go jade shopping in January 2016 Crosso lol!


----------



## teagansmum

2boys_jademommy said:


> I can't believe how quickly Christmas is coming!
> 
> I like both of your beautiful bangles Crosso  Currently I am loving the slimmer, more daintier bangles like the ones you are wearing. The wide bangles certainly have presence because of their sheer size but the daintier ones are just so graceful and elegant. Don't forget to go jade shopping in January 2016 Crosso lol!



I use to love wearing the thick bangles, but my wrists are having nerve issues, so from now, on my more 24/7 ones will have to be thinner. I don't mind as they do look elegant and easy to stack.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> I use to love wearing the thick bangles, but my wrists are having nerve issues, so from now, on my more 24/7 ones will have to be thinner. I don't mind as they do look elegant and easy to stack.



Sorry to hear your wrists are bothering you - hope it gets better soon. 
In the meantime, wear your slimmer bangles. They look great on you 

Edit: OMG Teagansmum I can't believe I called you Crosso twice in my earlier post and you were too polite to correct me  Sorry!


----------



## dster1

Ixorajade said:


> Jade fever in my office! Another colleague also caught the jade fever recently. The beautiful honey bangle belongs to her.  It has very good translucency!  Here it is....modeling shots next to my lavendar on another colleague's arm




Love your lavender! Where is it from?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Wore my nephrite? bead bracelet today....
Feels different on my wrist compared to a bangle. Not sure I like it but it's a change. Maybe if
I wear it more it will grow on me.


----------



## Redkoi01

Jade4Me said:


> I reposted an old pic of my bangle from Jojo.
> 
> 
> Your new bangle is gorgeous and the watch matches perfectly - glad you're going to keep and wear such a unique piece. I've never heard of a jade watch until now!
> 
> 
> Yummy honey! It's very interesting to me how in Asia not everyone cares about jade. I'm sure they know it's a huge part of their history, but I guess wearing jade in these modern times is not for everyone.



I love your bangle! The color is so amazing &#128151;&#128151;&#128151;


----------



## Redkoi01

Ixorajade said:


> 2boys, I live in Asia, in Singapore



Let's meet someday I like in Kuala Lumpur and travel to Simgapore some times!!&#128151;


----------



## Redkoi01

piosavsfan said:


> I'm really loving this combo. I adore the lavender bead that has a kiss of yellow.



They are a beautiful match. &#128525;


----------



## piosavsfan

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3193829
> 
> 
> Wore my nephrite? bead bracelet today....
> Feels different on my wrist compared to a bangle. Not sure I like it but it's a change. Maybe if
> I wear it more it will grow on me.


 My beads felt kind of odd at first but now I love them. And I actually love my lavender bangle more when it is together with the bead bracelet, it is like the beads bring out the lavender in the bangle. The bangle alone sometimes looks boring to me.


----------



## piosavsfan

Redkoi01 said:


> They are a beautiful match. &#128525;


 Thank you. Makes me want more beads!


----------



## Redkoi01

2boys_jademommy said:


> That's an amazing price and honestly your pics look better than the sellers - usually it is the other way around but you must have been pleasantly surprised to receive her because I truly think it looks better in your picture.



Who is the seller somehow I can't figure it out. I am in love with the way your bangle fits you!! &#128151;&#128151;&#128151;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> My beads felt kind of odd at first but now I love them. And I actually love my lavender bangle more when it is together with the bead bracelet, it is like the beads bring out the lavender in the bangle. The bangle alone sometimes looks boring to me.



Hmm maybe that will happen with me. I like the look of it on others but not so much for me.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> Who is the seller somehow I can't figure it out. I am in love with the way your bangle fits you!! &#128151;&#128151;&#128151;



Red I was complimenting Jade4mes bangle and I believe it was from Jade Fine jewellery otherwise known as JOJO. Check out their site - beautiful pieces. I just ordered a black Hetian bangle from them. I am getting it made - really looking forward to seeing it &#128522;


----------



## Redkoi01

2boys_jademommy said:


> Red I was complimenting Jade4mes bangle and I believe it was from Jade Fine jewellery otherwise known as JOJO. Check out their site - beautiful pieces. I just ordered a black Hetian bangle from them. I am getting it made - really looking forward to seeing it &#128522;


Thank you, I will go check out the website. &#128522;


----------



## Redkoi01

Jade watches look at the carving &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;!! 

http://www.jadebynikolai.com/product/burmese-green-jadeite-double-dragon-mens-watch/


----------



## nexiv

Loving all these beautiful beads everyone is posting!

In my quest for the neon green I see on Fatty I've been looking at beads. Bangles with lots of that colour are way out of my current price range, and I've found these that I'm contemplating
http://www.jadefinejewelry.com/wond...tered-flower-with-green-color-jade-p-542.html


----------



## nexiv

Jade4Me said:


> I reposted an old pic of my bangle from Jojo.
> 
> 
> Your new bangle is gorgeous and the watch matches perfectly - glad you're going to keep and wear such a unique piece. I've never heard of a jade watch until now!
> 
> 
> Yummy honey! It's very interesting to me how in Asia not everyone cares about jade. I'm sure they know it's a huge part of their history, but I guess wearing jade in these modern times is not for everyone.




These colours are beautiful together! Is that pink gold or copper?


----------



## Ixorajade

teagansmum said:


> I use to love wearing the thick bangles, but my wrists are having nerve issues, so from now, on my more 24/7 ones will have to be thinner. I don't mind as they do look elegant and easy to stack.



Teagansmum, sorry to hear abt the wrist.   I stopped wearing bangles to bed on my left since my episode with an inflamed tendon.  Hope that u get better soon!


----------



## Ixorajade

Redkoi01 said:


> Let's meet someday I like in Kuala Lumpur and travel to Simgapore some times!!&#128151;



Yes Redkoi, we r very near!


----------



## Ixorajade

dster1 said:


> Love your lavender! Where is it from?



Dster, I got it from a shop in my city.  So far I haven't had success with my online purchases.  As in I don't really like them, or its the wrong size. So staying off for a while ...


----------



## Ixorajade

And I'm finally on a short break ..hello from bali!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

nexiv said:


> Loving all these beautiful beads everyone is posting!
> 
> In my quest for the neon green I see on Fatty I've been looking at beads. Bangles with lots of that colour are way out of my current price range, and I've found these that I'm contemplating
> http://www.jadefinejewelry.com/wond...tered-flower-with-green-color-jade-p-542.html



HI Nexiv rhe beads look good - a very fresh green and I like the size of the beads.
I found Jade fine to be great to work with. I would suggest emailing them first. Also don't be too shocked if the item is sold. I emailed about three bangles and all three are sold and now I am getting one custom made. 
Be sure to ask for a little discount too


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Ixorajade said:


> And I'm finally on a short break ..hello from bali!



Bali!! Lucky you - the beach and your bangle look divine. Enjoy your break &#128522;


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi jadies!  

Lovely posts from everyone... such great jade.  I finally swapped out PL for a stack. lol

So here's First Princess, Lippy, Baby Princess, Shrimp (this overtook Bubba in my head), and my onyx bracelet under a couple different lighting moments.  First one is indoors under artifical lights, second is in the car with overcast conditions. 

FP is about 11mm thick
Lippy & BP are about 7mm, 
Shrimp is about 3mm thick & 8mm wide.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies!
> 
> Lovely posts from everyone... such great jade.  I finally swapped out PL for a stack. lol
> 
> So here's First Princess, Lippy, Baby Princess, Shrimp (this overtook Bubba in my head), and my onyx bracelet under a couple different lighting moments.  First one is indoors under artifical lights, second is in the car with overcast conditions.
> 
> FP is about 11mm thick
> Lippy & BP are about 7mm,
> Shrimp is about 3mm thick & 8mm wide.



Fantastic stack JKP! I had forgotten Shrimp has a darker patch. Shrimp reminds me of shrimp chip snacks lol!


----------



## Junkenpo

Good morning jadies, some sad news.... 

http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/11/22/us-myanmar-mine-idUSKCN0TB04M20151122#Hp74h7rKMjBKoZrf.97



> World | Sun Nov 22, 2015 9:43am EST Related: WORLD, MYANMAR
> Nearly 100 bodies pulled from landslide near Myanmar jade mine
> YANGON | BY AUNG HLA TUN
> 
> Nearly 100 bodies have been pulled from a landslide near a jade mine in Myanmar's northern Kachin State, local officials said on Sunday, and hopes are dwindling that any of an estimated 100 people missing will be found alive.
> 
> The landslide happened when a mountain of mining debris gave way in the early hours of Saturday in Hpakant, an area that produces some of the world's highest-quality jade. The mines and debris dump sites are hazardous and deadly accidents are common.
> 
> As of 4 p.m. local time (0930 GMT) on Sunday, 97 bodies had been pulled from the landslide, said Tin Swe Myint, head of the Hpakant Township Administration Department.
> 
> That number was expected to rise, but it remains unclear exactly how many people may be buried.
> 
> "We just don't know how many people exactly were buried since we don't have any data on people living there," he told Reuters by telephone.
> 
> "It was just a slum with these... workers living in makeshift tents. Nobody knows for sure how many and where they had come from."
> 
> Workers, many of them migrants from elsewhere in Myanmar, toil long hours in dangerous conditions for little pay searching for the precious stones.
> 
> The landslide occurred at around 3 a.m. when many miners were sleeping, according to Ko Sai, a miner who was sleeping at a nearby camp.
> 
> It was unclear what triggered the landslide in the mountainous region that is almost entirely off limits to foreigners.
> 
> CHINESE TRADE
> 
> "We just heard a loud noise sounding like thunder and saw that the huge mountain collapsed and a huge wave of rubble was moving and sprawling on a wide area," said Ko Sai.
> 
> "It was just like a nightmare," he said.
> 
> Tin Swe Myint said that rescue efforts were continuing and that heavy machinery was being used, but he was not hopeful survivors would be found.
> 
> "I think chances of finding anyone alive are very thin," he said.
> 
> Several companies had dumped mining debris at the 200-acre dump site, he said. The dump was near a mine controlled by Triple One Jade Mining Company, he said.
> 
> An official with the Hpakant Township Fire Brigade earlier told Reuters by telephone that an estimated 100 people were still missing.
> 
> Much of the jade that is mined in Hpakant is believed to be smuggled to neighboring China, where the stone is highly valued.
> 
> According to researchers from environmental advocacy group Global Witness, which published a report on the opaque sector earlier this year, the value of jade production in Myanmar is estimated to have been around $31 billion in 2014.
> 
> While most of that jade was destined for China, only $12.3 billion of it was accounted for in Chinese trade data, according to Global Witness.
> 
> (Writing by Timothy Mclaughlin; Editing by Simon Webb and Nick Macfie, Ralph Boulton)


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> Good morning jadies, some sad news....
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/11/22/us-myanmar-mine-idUSKCN0TB04M20151122#Hp74h7rKMjBKoZrf.97



I am so saddened to hear of this news.  I will say a prayer for them all.  Thank you for sharing JKP.  When I hear things like this I feel that I must treasure my jade pieces even more because people have worked so hard for them.


----------



## Silver Mom

nexiv said:


> Loving all these beautiful beads everyone is posting!
> 
> In my quest for the neon green I see on Fatty I've been looking at beads. Bangles with lots of that colour are way out of my current price range, and I've found these that I'm contemplating
> http://www.jadefinejewelry.com/wond...tered-flower-with-green-color-jade-p-542.html



Hi Nexiv, If you are looking for neon green, you might try the Siberian Nephrite.  Here is an example of how it looks.  I think it would look just so stunning in beads.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> I am so saddened to hear of this news.  I will say a prayer for them all.  Thank you for sharing JKP.  When I hear things like this I feel that I must treasure my jade pieces even more because people have worked so hard for them.



Thank you for passing in this info  JKP. I feel the same as Silver Mom that we should treasure our Jade because not only does it take years underground to create such a beautiful stone but people work hard and risk their lives and have lost their lives in search of it. How sad it must be for their families.


----------



## nexiv

Oh my gosh, that is such awful news! Does anyone know if there's a way for us Jade lovers to know the pieces we buy are mined ethically and the miners are treated well? 




Silver Mom said:


> Hi Nexiv, If you are looking for neon green, you might try the Siberian Nephrite.  Here is an example of how it looks.  I think it would look just so stunning in beads.




Wow, thank you. I am off to look right now!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

nexiv said:


> Oh my gosh, that is such awful news! Does anyone know if there's a way for us Jade lovers to know the pieces we buy are mined ethically and the miners are treated well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, thank you. I am off to look right now!



Unfortunately not unless you know someone who is sure of where their Jade come from. There are so many middlemen. They can tell you what country the Jade is from but I doubt they know the true working conditions of the miners and whether strict safety measures are adhered to. Like the diamond industry it is bloody. I wish it weren't. Such a beautiful stone....


----------



## noblejades

BabyDarling said:


> Received my goodies in the mail today. Goldfish pendant from gojade (received about a week+ ago), dragon turtle pendant from precious jadeite, and bangle from only-Jade (both came today):
> View attachment 3189151
> 
> 
> I have to say out of the 3, the pendant from precious jadeite is my fav. Won the bid at US$16. has some small brown spots with fine cracks in those spots but overall very nice.
> View attachment 3189152
> 
> View attachment 3189157
> 
> 
> The goldfish is good for the price (US$9) but the colour was a lot darker than expected lol.
> View attachment 3189158
> 
> 
> The bangle from only-Jade is so-so. Somewhat expected for the price (US$27). Though in the seller's photos the cracks were not as obvious. Here's the side with the most obvious cracks (you can't feel the cracks on the surface). The whole bangle has cracks so I'm doubting the durability.
> View attachment 3189154
> 
> View attachment 3189155
> 
> View attachment 3189156
> 
> 
> Family photo of my bangles from widest to thinnest.
> View attachment 3189153
> 
> 
> I'll leave a more detailed post in the other thread. Overall first online purchase experience is not too bad. Will keep hunting for that elusive lavender bangle that isn't beyond my budget. haha.


hi BabyDarling, if you can't feel the cracks by your fingernail, that should be called "stone line" which will not effect durability.


----------



## BabyDarling

noblejades said:


> hi BabyDarling, if you can't feel the cracks by your fingernail, that should be called "stone line" which will not effect durability.




Thanks for the info!  I can feel some small cracks but the horizontal lines I definitely can't feel it.


----------



## teagansmum

2boys_jademommy said:


> Sorry to hear your wrists are bothering you - hope it gets better soon.
> In the meantime, wear your slimmer bangles. They look great on you
> 
> Edit: OMG Teagansmum I can't believe I called you Crosso twice in my earlier post and you were too polite to correct me  Sorry!



No worries at all. I've done that too many times. 
Your nephrite beads are lovely. They do have a different feel than bangles so I'm sure you'll get use to it.


----------



## fanofjadeite

today


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> No worries at all. I've done that too many times.
> Your nephrite beads are lovely. They do have a different feel than bangles so I'm sure you'll get use to it.



Thank you Teagansmum


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> today



Cool and colourful stack and I like your snake ring!


----------



## Lots love

this Jade flower carved out pink Jade wow so beautiful [emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## Jade4Me

Busy getting ready for Thanksgiving tomorrow, so just popping in to post my most creamy looking Canadian nephrite bangle.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Busy getting ready for Thanksgiving tomorrow, so just popping in to post my most creamy looking Canadian nephrite bangle.



Happy Thanksgiving to all the American Jadies here We Canadians celebrate it in October.

I love the rich, deep green of your nephrite bangle...perfect for Autumn - we need some gorgeous greens as all the leave have changed colour


----------



## Lots love

Happy thanksgiving to all the Jade ladies have safe and happy day [emoji259][emoji272]


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi jadies!  Loving all the jades.... 

Probably won't get the opportunity to hop online tomorrow, so here's wishing you all a Happy Thanksgiving with lots of turkey and food!  

Swapped out of my previous stack to SG and Zuko


----------



## noblejades

Happy Thanksgiving Day to all the Jade ladies here


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies!  Loving all the jades....
> 
> Probably won't get the opportunity to hop online tomorrow, so here's wishing you all a Happy Thanksgiving with lots of turkey and food!
> 
> Swapped out of my previous stack to SG and Zuko



Dreamy chubby princess bangle!


----------



## Ixorajade

Happy thanksgiving to the jadies that are celebrating!


----------



## BabyDarling

Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies!  Loving all the jades....
> 
> 
> 
> Probably won't get the opportunity to hop online tomorrow, so here's wishing you all a Happy Thanksgiving with lots of turkey and food!
> 
> 
> 
> Swapped out of my previous stack to SG and Zuko




Wow the glow! thanks for sharing!

Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi jadies! 


What deals did you US pfr's  find for Black Friday?   I'm not big on crowds and I haven't seen any cyber deals catch my eye, so at least my wallet is safe for now.  Took a walk this morning out to Kaanapali and it was very nice.


----------



## Ixorajade

Beautiful day and beautiful jade, jkp!  Same here...didn't do any online shopping on black Friday.  But went to collect my bangle after its certification
Hmm..still not sure what I feel abt this one.  I think I liked it more at the point of purchase. .but not so sure now.  It has yellow and reddish parts combined with the translucency I was looking for.  Decided to call it Gaia.  Gaia is the first bangle that I got the urge to give a name.  The brownish yellow parts reminded me of land, the reddish streak a mountain range and the rest the ocean ...like Mother Earth.  Sharing a pic here.  Gaia is not as blue IRL tho


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies!
> 
> 
> What deals did you US pfr's  find for Black Friday?   I'm not big on crowds and I haven't seen any cyber deals catch my eye, so at least my wallet is safe for now.  Took a walk this morning out to Kaanapali and it was very nice.



Looks like a gorgeous day! What a pretty bangle and the scenery is so picturesque. 

I did get a few good deals on toys for my boys and for my cousins kids but yeah I don't like crowds either.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Ixorajade said:


> Beautiful day and beautiful jade, jkp!  Same here...didn't do any online shopping on black Friday.  But went to collect my bangle after its certification
> Hmm..still not sure what I feel abt this one.  I think I liked it more at the point of purchase. .but not so sure now.  It has yellow and reddish parts combined with the translucency I was looking for.  Decided to call it Gaia.  Gaia is the first bangle that I got the urge to give a name.  The brownish yellow parts reminded me of land, the reddish streak a mountain range and the rest the ocean ...like Mother Earth.  Sharing a pic here.  Gaia is not as blue IRL tho



Gaia looks fabulous in my opinion I love the energy of the yellow and red and that bluish green looks so peaceful.


----------



## Lots love

Ixorajade said:


> Beautiful day and beautiful jade, jkp!  Same here...didn't do any online shopping on black Friday.  But went to collect my bangle after its certification
> Hmm..still not sure what I feel abt this one.  I think I liked it more at the point of purchase. .but not so sure now.  It has yellow and reddish parts combined with the translucency I was looking for.  Decided to call it Gaia.  Gaia is the first bangle that I got the urge to give a name.  The brownish yellow parts reminded me of land, the reddish streak a mountain range and the rest the ocean ...like Mother Earth.  Sharing a pic here.  Gaia is not as blue IRL tho




Love your new bangle looks amazing on love the name too thank you for sharing looks amazing on you [emoji259]


----------



## Lots love

all dressed up for the holidays add gold to my black diamond jadeite bangle [emoji259]touch of class &#129303;


----------



## Lots love

Ixorajade said:


> Beautiful day and beautiful jade, jkp!  Same here...didn't do any online shopping on black Friday.  But went to collect my bangle after its certification
> Hmm..still not sure what I feel abt this one.  I think I liked it more at the point of purchase. .but not so sure now.  It has yellow and reddish parts combined with the translucency I was looking for.  Decided to call it Gaia.  Gaia is the first bangle that I got the urge to give a name.  The brownish yellow parts reminded me of land, the reddish streak a mountain range and the rest the ocean ...like Mother Earth.  Sharing a pic here.  Gaia is not as blue IRL tho




Where did you get her she's beautiful you are lucky to get her she looks good on your skin nice Colors I think she's nice choice to wear now &#129303; very cheerful


----------



## Redkoi01

I love your bangle it is so unique! &#128525;


----------



## Ixorajade

Thank you jadies for the kind words.  Gaia looks less vibrant IRL and esp in indoor warm lighting.  So I'm still thinking if I like the colours... Maybe it's the lighting at the shop that I got it from..more attractive then hahah 

For those who like lavender...here's some that I tried for fun.  Lowest price to highest, top down


----------



## Trekkie

Well I'm heading home from my trip to Hong Kong, I didn't end up getting lucky with any Jade purchases over here. However one jeweler I went to greatly admired Yuzu, he told me she was very old and protective. He said that warriors would carry pieces of similar Jade in their pockets for protection and strength. He also said that she was earth Jade rather than water Jade and would likely become whiter as she aged. 

I was glad he thought she was special. 

Also don't despair that I didn't buy any Jade... I only didn't because a diamond ring caught my eye instead [emoji183]


----------



## Redkoi01

Trekkie said:


> Well I'm heading home from my trip to Hong Kong, I didn't end up getting lucky with any Jade purchases over here. However one jeweler I went to greatly admired Yuzu, he told me she was very old and protective. He said that warriors would carry pieces of similar Jade in their pockets for protection and strength. He also said that she was earth Jade rather than water Jade and would likely become whiter as she aged.
> 
> I was glad he thought she was special.
> 
> Also don't despair that I didn't buy any Jade... I only didn't because a diamond ring caught my eye instead [emoji183]



Could you post photos of Yuzu? I am glad you got a nice ring. I am going to Hong Kong in 3 weeks any place worth visiting? Any good Jade market &#128522;


----------



## piosavsfan

New inexpensive grey and black bangle. Someone on this thread recommended it, but I forgot who it was. I really like it. Need to get some better pictures of it later.


----------



## Ixorajade

Trekkie - do show your new diamond ring! And also your yuzu again.  Hope that you still had a wonderful time in HK 

Piosavsfan- interesting new bangle!


----------



## Silver Mom

Trekkie said:


> Well I'm heading home from my trip to Hong Kong, I didn't end up getting lucky with any Jade purchases over here. However one jeweler I went to greatly admired Yuzu, he told me she was very old and protective. He said that warriors would carry pieces of similar Jade in their pockets for protection and strength. He also said that she was earth Jade rather than water Jade and would likely become whiter as she aged.
> 
> I was glad he thought she was special.
> 
> Also don't despair that I didn't buy any Jade... I only didn't because a diamond ring caught my eye instead [emoji183]



Trekkie, Is it true that in Hong Kong there are many beautiful jade but VERY expensive?  I am curious because my jeweler says that and I wondered if that is true.


----------



## fanofjadeite

piosavsfan said:


> New inexpensive grey and black bangle. Someone on this thread recommended it, but I forgot who it was. I really like it. Need to get some better pictures of it later.


congrats on your new bangle, piosavsfan  i was actually eyeing it although its inner diameter is bigger than what i wear. i love the streak of white on it, like a bolt of lightning.  glad it went to a jade sister.


----------



## fanofjadeite

Ixorajade said:


> Beautiful day and beautiful jade, jkp!  Same here...didn't do any online shopping on black Friday.  But went to collect my bangle after its certification
> Hmm..still not sure what I feel abt this one.  I think I liked it more at the point of purchase. .but not so sure now.  It has yellow and reddish parts combined with the translucency I was looking for.  Decided to call it Gaia.  Gaia is the first bangle that I got the urge to give a name.  The brownish yellow parts reminded me of land, the reddish streak a mountain range and the rest the ocean ...like Mother Earth.  Sharing a pic here.  Gaia is not as blue IRL tho


lovely bangle, ixorajade  mind sharing where u got her from?


----------



## Junkenpo

Ixorajade said:


> Beautiful day and beautiful jade, jkp!  Same here...didn't do any online shopping on black Friday.  But went to collect my bangle after its certification
> Hmm..still not sure what I feel abt this one.  I think I liked it more at the point of purchase. .but not so sure now.  It has yellow and reddish parts combined with the translucency I was looking for.  Decided to call it Gaia.  Gaia is the first bangle that I got the urge to give a name.  The brownish yellow parts reminded me of land, the reddish streak a mountain range and the rest the ocean ...like Mother Earth.  Sharing a pic here.  Gaia is not as blue IRL tho



Nice!  I like that splotch of color, it is visually interesting and very pretty. 



Lots love said:


> all dressed up for the holidays add gold to my black diamond jadeite bangle [emoji259]touch of class &#129303;




I love how black and gold look together! 



Ixorajade said:


> Thank you jadies for the kind words.  Gaia looks less vibrant IRL and esp in indoor warm lighting.  So I'm still thinking if I like the colours... Maybe it's the lighting at the shop that I got it from..more attractive then hahah
> 
> For those who like lavender...here's some that I tried for fun.  Lowest price to highest, top down



Nice!  That second bangle and third bangle are my favorites.... what was the price range on them?



Trekkie said:


> Well I'm heading home from my trip to Hong Kong, I didn't end up getting lucky with any Jade purchases over here. However one jeweler I went to greatly admired Yuzu, he told me she was very old and protective. He said that warriors would carry pieces of similar Jade in their pockets for protection and strength. He also said that she was earth Jade rather than water Jade and would likely become whiter as she aged.
> 
> I was glad he thought she was special.
> 
> Also don't despair that I didn't buy any Jade... I only didn't because a diamond ring caught my eye instead [emoji183]



How about a modeling shot of Yuzu with your new ring? 



piosavsfan said:


> New inexpensive grey and black bangle. Someone on this thread recommended it, but I forgot who it was. I really like it. Need to get some better pictures of it later.



Love that seam of white against of the gray!


----------



## piosavsfan

fanofjadeite said:


> congrats on your new bangle, piosavsfan  i was actually eyeing it although its inner diameter is bigger than what i wear. i love the streak of white on it, like a bolt of lightning.  glad it went to a jade sister.



I'm loving the streak of white, too. Here are a couple more pics of the lightning.


----------



## Junkenpo

Yay for sunny weekends... here are right and left wrists for today


Right: Smoke and nephrite beads














Left:  Super Green & multi-colored jadeite beads


----------



## Lots love

Junkenpo said:


> Nice!  I like that splotch of color, it is visually interesting and very pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how black and gold look together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!  That second bangle and third bangle are my favorites.... what was the price range on them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about a modeling shot of Yuzu with your new ring?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that seam of white against of the gray!




Thank you so much [emoji95]me too [emoji274]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> New inexpensive grey and black bangle. Someone on this thread recommended it, but I forgot who it was. I really like it. Need to get some better pictures of it later.



Was this from Ultimate Jadeite?

I love it - pretty swirls of white black and grey.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Trekkie said:


> Well I'm heading home from my trip to Hong Kong, I didn't end up getting lucky with any Jade purchases over here. However one jeweler I went to greatly admired Yuzu, he told me she was very old and protective. He said that warriors would carry pieces of similar Jade in their pockets for protection and strength. He also said that she was earth Jade rather than water Jade and would likely become whiter as she aged.
> 
> I was glad he thought she was special.
> 
> Also don't despair that I didn't buy any Jade... I only didn't because a diamond ring caught my eye instead [emoji183]



Ooh post a pic if you don't mind diamonds are a girls best friend &#128521;
Did you see beautiful Jade pieces in Hong Kong?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Yay for sunny weekends... here are right and left wrists for today
> 
> 
> Right: Smoke and nephrite beads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left:  Super Green & multi-colored jadeite beads



I love how you have a bangle and beaded bracelet on each arm do you always wear in that order with beads on top of the bangle?


----------



## piosavsfan

2boys_jademommy said:


> Was this from Ultimate Jadeite?
> 
> I love it - pretty swirls of white black and grey.



Thank you! It's from lixiaohong668 on eBay.


----------



## Beadweaver

Hi, my new nephrite bangle came in the mail today.  I'm really happy with how translucent it is.  Here it is in really low light and a picture with some background light.


----------



## Beadweaver

Here is the picture with background light


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Beadweaver said:


> Hi, my new nephrite bangle came in the mail today.  I'm really happy with how translucent it is.  Here it is in really low light and a picture with some background light.



Looks great Beadweaver! The green nephrite often reminds me of kiwi with the vibrant green and the little black "seeds" 
I'm still waiting for my nephrite bangle.....


----------



## Trekkie

2boys_jademommy said:


> Ooh post a pic if you don't mind diamonds are a girls best friend [emoji6]
> 
> Did you see beautiful Jade pieces in Hong Kong?




I saw so many lovely pieces, just none that I loved as much as the ring (and were in my price range). There was some to die for purple jades around. 

Ok here's Yuzu





And the ring - 0.4 carat solitaire ... The pictures don't do it justice. It's so sparkly! 





Also my hands are a little swollen from flying so it normally fits better too.


----------



## Jade4Me

Thanks for all your comps on my Jojo bangle.  




nexiv said:


> These colours are beautiful together! Is that pink gold or copper?


Thanks! It's a hammered copper bangle.




Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies!  Loving all the jades....
> 
> Probably won't get the opportunity to hop online tomorrow, so here's wishing you all a Happy Thanksgiving with lots of turkey and food!
> 
> Swapped out of my previous stack to SG and Zuko


I love Zuko - such yummy substantial presence!




Ixorajade said:


> Beautiful day and beautiful jade, jkp!  Same here...didn't do any online shopping on black Friday.  But went to collect my bangle after its certification
> Hmm..still not sure what I feel abt this one.  I think I liked it more at the point of purchase. .but not so sure now.  It has yellow and reddish parts combined with the translucency I was looking for.  Decided to call it Gaia.  Gaia is the first bangle that I got the urge to give a name.  The brownish yellow parts reminded me of land, the reddish streak a mountain range and the rest the ocean ...like Mother Earth.  Sharing a pic here.  Gaia is not as blue IRL tho


Gaia is gorgeous! Maybe she'll grow on you. If not, can you return her to the store?




piosavsfan said:


> New inexpensive grey and black bangle. Someone on this thread recommended it, but I forgot who it was. I really like it. Need to get some better pictures of it later.


I think that's the one I posted a link to awhile back! Congrats and glad it went to you! I almost bid on it to gift to a good friend of mine and I don't remember why I didn't as I recall it was a steal of a price.




Beadweaver said:


> Here is the picture with background light


So so so gorgeous! Congrats!




Trekkie said:


> I saw so many lovely pieces, just none that I loved as much as the ring (and were in my price range). There was some to die for purple jades around.
> 
> Ok here's Yuzu
> View attachment 3200324
> 
> View attachment 3200325
> 
> 
> And the ring - 0.4 carat solitaire ... The pictures don't do it justice. It's so sparkly!
> View attachment 3200326
> 
> View attachment 3200327
> 
> 
> Also my hands are a little swollen from flying so it normally fits better too.


Huge congrats! An elegant timeless classic you'll wear always! Yuzu is looking great!


Today a milky white princess with green streaks. She's a little taller than her width, which I don't usually prefer, but her polish and cut is pretty good and she's very comfy. I'll have to get a better focused pic of her another time!


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> Looks great Beadweaver! The green nephrite often reminds me of kiwi with the vibrant green and the little black "seeds"
> I'm still waiting for my nephrite bangle.....


I hope you get your black nephrite bangle soon and I so can't wait to hear about it and to see mod shots!


----------



## Jade4Me

fanofjadeite said:


> today


Your carved beauty looks so substantial here - a cuff one can't miss!  


2boys_jademommy said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all the American Jadies here We Canadians celebrate it in October.
> 
> I love the rich, deep green of your nephrite bangle...perfect for Autumn - we need some gorgeous greens as all the leave have changed colour


Thanks! For the holiday itself I switched to my wider rich green BC nephrite, so in a jade'ish way I felt akin to my Canadian cousins and jade sisters during the holiday!


----------



## Silver Mom

Trekkie said:


> I saw so many lovely pieces, just none that I loved as much as the ring (and were in my price range). There was some to die for purple jades around.
> 
> Ok here's Yuzu
> View attachment 3200324
> 
> View attachment 3200325
> 
> 
> And the ring - 0.4 carat solitaire ... The pictures don't do it justice. It's so sparkly!
> View attachment 3200326
> 
> View attachment 3200327
> 
> 
> Also my hands are a little swollen from flying so it normally fits better too.



Gorgy Ring Trekkie.  I would be so happy with that.  What were the prices like for the die for purple jades.  Really would like to know how much they sell for over there.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Beadweaver

Jade4Me said:


> Your carved beauty looks so substantial here - a cuff one can't miss!
> 
> Thanks! For the holiday itself I switched to my wider rich green BC nephrite, so in a jade'ish way I felt akin to my Canadian cousins and jade sisters during the holiday!


Thanks everyone for your comments!  I spent the day on Vancouver Island and found a store that was dedicated to just jade, I can't remember what it was called.  I looked at it all.  There were bangles from 100.00 to 13,000.00 dollars.  I got a pretty good education on B.C. Nephrite.  I bought my bangle online and I'm pretty darn pleased with the quality and how much I paid.  I love delicate princesses because I like to wear them with my other bracelets.


----------



## Jade4Me

Beadweaver said:


> Thanks everyone for your comments!  I spent the day on Vancouver Island and found a store that was dedicated to just jade, I can't remember what it was called.  I looked at it all.  There were bangles from 100.00 to 13,000.00 dollars.  I got a pretty good education on B.C. Nephrite.  I bought my bangle online and I'm pretty darn pleased with the quality and how much I paid.  I love delicate princesses because I like to wear them with my other bracelets.


Do you mind sharing the seller? It's not so common to find this type of green nephrite in a princess shape.


----------



## Silver Mom

Beadweaver said:


> Here is the picture with background light



Sooooooooooo GORGY!  Great buy.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Hello jadies and jade sisters!!!!! I ve been busy these past few weeks!!!!! Trying to buckle down and not play o line as much 
I am doing A LOT better... I think the jade helped me a great deal. It's like waking up from something (??) I now have more energy than I did, so I'm trying to catch up on all the things I ve put aside.
I do have some bangles coming in.... nothing horribly expensive.... but I have started looking for darker jades now.. I found a couple black and grays... but I'm still looking for more!!!!
HOPE YOU ALL ARE DOING GREAT!!!! BLESS YOU ALL! HOPE YOUR THANKSGIVING WAS GOOD FOR THOSE IN THE U.S.... MUCH LOVE!!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

piosavsfan said:


> I'm loving the streak of white, too. Here are a couple more pics of the lightning.



Who did u buy this from piosavsfan??? I think I was eye Ballin this!!? I'm looking for  and grays now  
It looks lovely!!! I'm really loving the darks now... trying to collect quite a few in the blacks and grays since I wear lots of black anyway (it's supposed to be "slimming" right? LOL!!!!)


----------



## Trekkie

Silver Mom said:


> Gorgy Ring Trekkie.  I would be so happy with that.  What were the prices like for the die for purple jades.  Really would like to know how much they sell for over there.  Thanks in advance.




I didn't check the prices too closely but I recall seeing some particularly stunning example for around 60,000 hkd and over so the nicer ones were certainly pricey. I saw less expensive ones too but they weren't quite as nice. 

My friend who lives there told me her family buys Jade as an investment and not even to wear.


----------



## Silver Mom

Trekkie said:


> I didn't check the prices too closely but I recall seeing some particularly stunning example for around 60,000 hkd and over so the nicer ones were certainly pricey. I saw less expensive ones too but they weren't quite as nice.
> 
> My friend who lives there told me her family buys Jade as an investment and not even to wear.



Do you know how much 60,000 hkd is in USD?  Sounds like a lot.


----------



## Silver Mom

Trekkie said:


> I didn't check the prices too closely but I recall seeing some particularly stunning example for around 60,000 hkd and over so the nicer ones were certainly pricey. I saw less expensive ones too but they weren't quite as nice.
> 
> My friend who lives there told me her family buys Jade as an investment and not even to wear.



OK Trekkie, I just checked on line and it appears that 60,000 hkd is equal to about $7,740.00 USD.  How nice was it?  If it was stunning that might not be too bad a price even tho I think it is a lot.  LOL


----------



## Trekkie

Silver Mom said:


> OK Trekkie, I just checked on line and it appears that 60,000 hkd is equal to about $7,740.00 USD.  How nice was it?  If it was stunning that might not be too bad a price even tho I think it is a lot.  LOL




It was lovely no doubt but a little out of my price range and not even the most expensive one I saw. I think the prices were very inflated as it was a large jewelry store chain.

You could probably find ones just as nice for less but I wasn't sure of where to look really, I wasn't confident enough in my ability to tell A grade to go the markets.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Trekkie said:


> I saw so many lovely pieces, just none that I loved as much as the ring (and were in my price range). There was some to die for purple jades around.
> 
> Ok here's Yuzu
> View attachment 3200324
> 
> View attachment 3200325
> 
> 
> And the ring - 0.4 carat solitaire ... The pictures don't do it justice. It's so sparkly!
> View attachment 3200326
> 
> View attachment 3200327
> 
> 
> Also my hands are a little swollen from flying so it normally fits better too.



Your ring is very pretty. I love solitaires - so elegant and timeless. I'm glad you found a lovely souvenir to remember your trip &#128522;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> I hope you get your black nephrite bangle soon and I so can't wait to hear about it and to see mod shots!



Thanks Jade4me Jeff from jojo said it should be finished in another week and then they will ship which will probably take a week as well. 
I like the white princess with green swirls you are wearing. My everyday bangle is also taller than it is wide and Normally that is not my preferred shape but I like it somehow and I feel so comfortable wearing it.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Beadweaver said:


> Thanks everyone for your comments!  I spent the day on Vancouver Island and found a store that was dedicated to just jade, I can't remember what it was called.  I looked at it all.  There were bangles from 100.00 to 13,000.00 dollars.  I got a pretty good education on B.C. Nephrite.  I bought my bangle online and I'm pretty darn pleased with the quality and how much I paid.  I love delicate princesses because I like to wear them with my other bracelets.



I would love to browse through a store selling Nephrite! All the sites here in Toronto mostly sell jadeite. They may have a few nephrite bangles and some agate too but for the most part it is jadeite. 
Did they have different colours too - black, white, green and yellow?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> OK Trekkie, I just checked on line and it appears that 60,000 hkd is equal to about $7,740.00 USD.  How nice was it?  If it was stunning that might not be too bad a price even tho I think it is a lot.  LOL



Hey Silver Mom in Markham, the most expensive posted Jade bangle I have seen were $30 000.00 Cdn. Ther is a gorgeous lavender for 28 000.00 and a white and green one for $32 000.00. In USD it would be around $25 000.00 range. Now this is the posted price so I know you can get it for less. My guess is they would sell for 50 percent off if you bargain hard enough and of course pay cash. Still quite a lot. Oh and those really expensive ones I saw are d shape probably around 56 mm and wider/ chunkier looking.


----------



## Ixorajade

Lots love & Fanofjadeite- I got gaia from a local shop

Jkp - the 2nd and 3rd lavender bangles are abt 5000usd and 7000usd respectively 

Beadweaver - beautiful nephrite bangle!

Trekkie - beautiful solitary ring! And love the energy from yuzu


----------



## Lots love

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Hello jadies and jade sisters!!!!! I ve been busy these past few weeks!!!!! Trying to buckle down and not play o line as much
> 
> I am doing A LOT better... I think the jade helped me a great deal. It's like waking up from something (??) I now have more energy than I did, so I'm trying to catch up on all the things I ve put aside.
> 
> I do have some bangles coming in.... nothing horribly expensive.... but I have started looking for darker jades now.. I found a couple black and grays... but I'm still looking for more!!!!
> 
> HOPE YOU ALL ARE DOING GREAT!!!! BLESS YOU ALL! HOPE YOUR THANKSGIVING WAS GOOD FOR THOSE IN THE U.S.... MUCH LOVE!!!




Same to you thank you so much [emoji8]


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thanks Jade4me Jeff from jojo said it should be finished in another week and then they will ship which will probably take a week as well.
> I like the white princess with green swirls you are wearing. My everyday bangle is also taller than it is wide and Normally that is not my preferred shape but I like it somehow and I feel so comfortable wearing it.


Thanks! She's actually very pale green and not a true white. How exciting in about 2 weeks you'll receive your black nephrite bangle, well in time for Christmas!


----------



## Ixorajade

Yippee..was brave today and decided to try on the bangle i got from gege designs previously.  The size at less than 53mm is smaller than my smallest of 54mm. The bangle was reflected as 55mm when i bought tho.
With the aid of conditioner and water...tadah! It's in! 
Wearing my mom's ring for fun.


----------



## Jade4Me

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Hello jadies and jade sisters!!!!! I ve been busy these past few weeks!!!!! Trying to buckle down and not play o line as much
> I am doing A LOT better... I think the jade helped me a great deal. It's like waking up from something (??) I now have more energy than I did, so I'm trying to catch up on all the things I ve put aside.
> I do have some bangles coming in.... nothing horribly expensive.... but I have started looking for darker jades now.. I found a couple black and grays... but I'm still looking for more!!!!
> HOPE YOU ALL ARE DOING GREAT!!!! BLESS YOU ALL! HOPE YOUR THANKSGIVING WAS GOOD FOR THOSE IN THE U.S.... MUCH LOVE!!!



So glad you are feeling better! Have you been collecting darker jadeite or nephrite or both?


----------



## Jade4Me

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Hello jadies and jade sisters!!!!! I ve been busy these past few weeks!!!!! Trying to buckle down and not play o line as much
> I am doing A LOT better... I think the jade helped me a great deal. It's like waking up from something (??) I now have more energy than I did, so I'm trying to catch up on all the things I ve put aside.
> I do have some bangles coming in.... nothing horribly expensive.... but I have started looking for darker jades now.. I found a couple black and grays... but I'm still looking for more!!!!
> HOPE YOU ALL ARE DOING GREAT!!!! BLESS YOU ALL! HOPE YOUR THANKSGIVING WAS GOOD FOR THOSE IN THE U.S.... MUCH LOVE!!!


So glad you are feeling better! Have you been collecting darker jadeite or nephrite or both?


----------



## Jade4Me

Ixorajade said:


> Yippee..was brave today and decided to try on the bangle i got from gege designs previously.  The size at less than 53mm is smaller than my smallest of 54mm. The bangle was reflected as 55mm when i bought tho.
> With the aid of conditioner and water...tadah! It's in!
> Wearing my mom's ring for fun.


That looks great on you and the ring is amazing! Are you going to keep it on for awhile?


----------



## Silver Mom

Trekkie said:


> It was lovely no doubt but a little out of my price range and not even the most expensive one I saw. I think the prices were very inflated as it was a large jewelry store chain.
> 
> You could probably find ones just as nice for less but I wasn't sure of where to look really, I wasn't confident enough in my ability to tell A grade to go the markets.



I know what you mean Trekkie.  It is really hard to tell if the jade is a true Grade A.  I myself have been fooled.  Best to go to a trusted place.  I would have loved to have gone shopping with you though.


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hey Silver Mom in Markham, the most expensive posted Jade bangle I have seen were $30 000.00 Cdn. Ther is a gorgeous lavender for 28 000.00 and a white and green one for $32 000.00. In USD it would be around $25 000.00 range. Now this is the posted price so I know you can get it for less. My guess is they would sell for 50 percent off if you bargain hard enough and of course pay cash. Still quite a lot. Oh and those really expensive ones I saw are d shape probably around 56 mm and wider/ chunkier looking.



Holey Moley 2 boys.  That is expensive.  Even if we bargained it down that is expensive. WOWZA!


----------



## Silver Mom

Ixorajade said:


> Yippee..was brave today and decided to try on the bangle i got from gege designs previously.  The size at less than 53mm is smaller than my smallest of 54mm. The bangle was reflected as 55mm when i bought tho.
> With the aid of conditioner and water...tadah! It's in!
> Wearing my mom's ring for fun.



So beautiful.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Ixorajade said:


> Yippee..was brave today and decided to try on the bangle i got from gege designs previously.  The size at less than 53mm is smaller than my smallest of 54mm. The bangle was reflected as 55mm when i bought tho.
> With the aid of conditioner and water...tadah! It's in!
> Wearing my mom's ring for fun.



Yikes that sounds painful but it does look gorgeous on you - do you plan on wearing it for a long time since it will be difficult to remove as well. Definitely leave it on for at last a week to give your hand a break It's a beautiful bangle. Also love your mom's ring. So regal. Nice that you can share pieces with your mom


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> Holey Moley 2 boys.  That is expensive.  Even if we bargained it down that is expensive. WOWZA!



I know even at 50 percent off it is a lot. My husband think they would discount it even more than that but I am not going to find out because even at 75 per cent off I would have to think twice lol! I will say that the jade is absolutely stunning but both of the expensive bangles they had on display are very chunky. Even on someone with a larger hand it would look big for an everyday bangle in my opinion. I suppose at those prices they need to give you lots of jade.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Hello jadies and jade sisters!!!!! I ve been busy these past few weeks!!!!! Trying to buckle down and not play o line as much
> I am doing A LOT better... I think the jade helped me a great deal. It's like waking up from something (??) I now have more energy than I did, so I'm trying to catch up on all the things I ve put aside.
> I do have some bangles coming in.... nothing horribly expensive.... but I have started looking for darker jades now.. I found a couple black and grays... but I'm still looking for more!!!!
> HOPE YOU ALL ARE DOING GREAT!!!! BLESS YOU ALL! HOPE YOUR THANKSGIVING WAS GOOD FOR THOSE IN THE U.S.... MUCH LOVE!!!



Hello Ms Blue glad to see you here and that you are doing better 
Post pics of your new bangles when they arrive! Continue to take good care


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Lots love said:


> Same to you thank you so much [emoji8]



Glad to see your doing well Lots love


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Jade4Me said:


> So glad you are feeling better! Have you been collecting darker jadeite or nephrite or both?



Hello Jade4Me 
I ve been collecting both so far,  as long as it's dark  I think after this, I ll seriously go after light jades and lavenders..I ve seen a few so far that I'm in love with.. but I will have to wait on...


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hello Ms Blue glad to see you here and that you are doing better
> Post pics of your new bangles when they arrive! Continue to take good care



Hey 2boys_jademommy!!!! Yes, I'm here again... I had to stop playing online and browsing so much...I found d lots of things I love...although I would have to say that catching up on the JadeForums convos---the most intriguing thing I ve seen is that JADE WATCH!!! wow.. I was drooling over that one!!! When I tried to Google others...It didn't come up or came up with stuff I wasn't really into... I love looking at all you Jade sisters jade goods!!! Just love it!!!!! I also looked at that NobleJade persons website... That's a new one I ve never seen before?!!!! All in all... lots of stuff to browse these past few days back online...
I will definitely post pics when they come in.. I think my one from UJ will come first.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Redkoi01 said:


> Babydarling you were right they match! Finally got the watch fixed for my size! I will start wearing it!!



WOW!!!!!! What a beautiful watch!!!!! I would love one!!!!!but who knows where to get one here in the u.s.!! Just lovely Redkoi01 !!!!!


----------



## Redkoi01

Ixorajade said:


> Yippee..was brave today and decided to try on the bangle i got from gege designs previously.  The size at less than 53mm is smaller than my smallest of 54mm. The bangle was reflected as 55mm when i bought tho.
> With the aid of conditioner and water...tadah! It's in!
> Wearing my mom's ring for fun.



The bangle looks beautiful and your moms ring is gorgeous!!! &#128512;


----------



## ArielNature

Hi ladies,
I need the help of all jade experts in this great forum. My jade bangle broke about a month ago and I did my research (looked in the reputable seller list) and bought a new lavender/white jade bangle. When it arrived, it was the same as the picture, I compared it with my broken bangle and could tell it was genuine jade. I have been wearing it for around 2 weeks and the bangle has completely changed!

The lavender color is gone, my bangle now has a light/dark transparent color. It looks nothing like the one I bought (it looks like another bangle!) and I am wondering if this is normal? I read jade can deeper in color, but I have never read about a lavender bangle turning green lol. TIA


----------



## Ixorajade

Ms lokablue - glad to know that you are feeling much better! I'm going the opp way from you....now I'm interested in darker jades 

Arielnature- hmmm....sounds interesting that your bangle changes colour so quickly. I'd heard that any colour intensification or increase in luster takes place over a prolong period of wearing.  Maybe you could upload a photo of your bangle?


----------



## Ixorajade

2boys_jademommy said:


> Yikes that sounds painful but it does look gorgeous on you - do you plan on wearing it for a long time since it will be difficult to remove as well. Definitely leave it on for at last a week to give your hand a break It's a beautiful bangle. Also love your mom's ring. So regal. Nice that you can share pieces with your mom



2boys- i already took it off hee.  actually it wasn't painful, just the thot of squeezing into something so small scares me.  

And thanks for the kind words on this bangle.  I'll pass on the comps to my mom too!


----------



## Redkoi01

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> WOW!!!!!! What a beautiful watch!!!!! I would love one!!!!!but who knows where to get one here in the u.s.!! Just lovely Redkoi01 !!!!!



Thank you. I have no idea where my husband got it from now that was able to make it the right size I love it. He brought it back from a trip to China. &#128151;


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

ArielNature said:


> Hi ladies,
> I need the help of all jade experts in this great forum. My jade bangle broke about a month ago and I did my research (looked in the reputable seller list) and bought a new lavender/white jade bangle. When it arrived, it was the same as the picture, I compared it with my broken bangle and could tell it was genuine jade. I have been wearing it for around 2 weeks and the bangle has completely changed!
> 
> The lavender color is gone, my bangle now has a light/dark transparent color. It looks nothing like the one I bought (it looks like another bangle!) and I am wondering if this is normal? I read jade can deeper in color, but I have never read about a lavender bangle turning green lol. TIA



Do you have pictures of a before and after????


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Also my hands are a little swollen from flying so it normally fits better too.[/QUOTE]
@Trekkie---
Was the old bangle for sale?? How old was it? I think it looks very pretty!!!!! I would love an old bangle like that!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

teagansmum said:


> No worries at all. I've done that too many times.
> Your nephrite beads are lovely. They do have a different feel than bangles so I'm sure you'll get use to it.



U mentioned your wrists are hurting?  Now I wonder?!!! BECAUSE,  I ve started having wrist/carpal tunnel issues.. I'm JUST wondering if it is my jade bangles??? That would be awful!!!! I can't imagine life without my bangles!!!!


----------



## Jade4Me

ArielNature said:


> Hi ladies,
> I need the help of all jade experts in this great forum. My jade bangle broke about a month ago and I did my research (looked in the reputable seller list) and bought a new lavender/white jade bangle. When it arrived, it was the same as the picture, I compared it with my broken bangle and could tell it was genuine jade. I have been wearing it for around 2 weeks and the bangle has completely changed!
> 
> The lavender color is gone, my bangle now has a light/dark transparent color. It looks nothing like the one I bought (it looks like another bangle!) and I am wondering if this is normal? I read jade can deeper in color, but I have never read about a lavender bangle turning green lol. TIA


I'm guessing it was color polished and now the color polish has worn off...
Color polished jade can still be called grade A.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Ixorajade said:


> 2boys- i already took it off hee.  actually it wasn't painful, just the thot of squeezing into something so small scares me.
> 
> And thanks for the kind words on this bangle.  I'll pass on the comps to my mom too!



Oh that's great - now you know you can wear 53 mm because it really does look amazing on you &#128512;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

ArielNature said:


> Hi ladies,
> I need the help of all jade experts in this great forum. My jade bangle broke about a month ago and I did my research (looked in the reputable seller list) and bought a new lavender/white jade bangle. When it arrived, it was the same as the picture, I compared it with my broken bangle and could tell it was genuine jade. I have been wearing it for around 2 weeks and the bangle has completely changed!
> 
> The lavender color is gone, my bangle now has a light/dark transparent color. It looks nothing like the one I bought (it looks like another bangle!) and I am wondering if this is normal? I read jade can deeper in color, but I have never read about a lavender bangle turning green lol. TIA



I vaguely remembered reading online a similar story. A lavender bangle turning green. I think Jade 4Me is probably right in saying colour polish was used. Still a bit strange because I would think the change would not be so dramatic or occur as quickly. 
Do you like the "new" colour?


----------



## ArielNature

Ixorajade said:


> Arielnature- hmmm....sounds interesting that your bangle changes colour so quickly. I'd heard that any colour intensification or increase in luster takes place over a prolong period of wearing.  Maybe you could upload a photo of your bangle?





ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Do you have pictures of a before and after????





Jade4Me said:


> I'm guessing it was color polished and now the color polish has worn off...
> Color polished jade can still be called grade A.





2boys_jademommy said:


> I vaguely remembered reading online a similar story. A lavender bangle turning green. I think Jade 4Me is probably right in saying colour polish was used. Still a bit strange because I would think the change would not be so dramatic or occur as quickly.
> Do you like the "new" colour?




Thank you all for you fast reply. I try to take the photos but the light is not helping. You can see the difference... the description did not say anything about being color polished. I wanted a lavender bracelet, I do not dislike the new color it just surprises me. What do you think? Is this normal? Is this genuine jade?


----------



## Lots love

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Glad to see your doing well Lots love




Thank you I'm glad you are feeling better still wearing your special Jade I hope have wonderful day to u take care [emoji76]


----------



## Lots love

ArielNature said:


> Thank you all for you fast reply. I try to take the photos but the light is not helping. You can see the difference... the description did not say anything about being color polished. I wanted a lavender bracelet, I do not dislike the new color it just surprises me. What do you think? Is this normal? Is this genuine jade?




I think it's strange it shouldn't change it will get darker purple but not green weird if I ask me I would question the seller about it ask them why if I was u good luck with your new bangle


----------



## Junkenpo

2boys_jademommy said:


> I love how you have a bangle and beaded bracelet on each arm do you always wear in that order with beads on top of the bangle?



When I'm stacking with a bangle and beads, I usually do.  Mostly because the inner circumference of the beads is  bigger than my bangles, so the bangles hold the beads up. I love the beads much more than I expected.



Beadweaver said:


> Here is the picture with background light



Wow! Can you share the seller? This looks great.  PM if you don't want to post it on the main thread.



Trekkie said:


> I saw so many lovely pieces, just none that I loved as much as the ring (and were in my price range). There was some to die for purple jades around.
> 
> Ok here's Yuzu
> 
> And the ring - 0.4 carat solitaire ... The pictures don't do it justice. It's so sparkly!
> 
> 
> Also my hands are a little swollen from flying so it normally fits better too.



Nice ring!  Diamonds are really difficult to photograph well.  I had the most amazing pave band that sparkled like crazy (sold it to help fund Smoke, lol) but it was so hard to capture  that. 



Ixorajade said:


> Jkp - the 2nd and 3rd lavender bangles are abt 5000usd and 7000usd respectively



Ouch!  But believable. That lavender is really noticeable and it looks like it would have nice translucency too.



Ixorajade said:


> Yippee..was brave today and decided to try on the bangle i got from gege designs previously.  The size at less than 53mm is smaller than my smallest of 54mm. The bangle was reflected as 55mm when i bought tho.
> With the aid of conditioner and water...tadah! It's in!
> Wearing my mom's ring for fun.



Ah! That looks really nice on. The fit is great and the low dome makes it appear like it grew on your wrist, so natural looking! 



ArielNature said:


> Hi ladies,
> I need the help of all jade experts in this great forum. My jade bangle broke about a month ago and I did my research (looked in the reputable seller list) and bought a new lavender/white jade bangle. When it arrived, it was the same as the picture, I compared it with my broken bangle and could tell it was genuine jade. I have been wearing it for around 2 weeks and the bangle has completely changed!
> 
> The lavender color is gone, my bangle now has a light/dark transparent color. It looks nothing like the one I bought (it looks like another bangle!) and I am wondering if this is normal? I read jade can deeper in color, but I have never read about a lavender bangle turning green lol. TIA



Who was the seller? I agree that it could be color polish, but it sounds very unusual to change that much. Do you have before and after pics to share?  Or seller pics and "now" pics to compare?   I'm rather curious to see the extent of the color change. 

I, too, remembered reading something about color changes, and went digging.... here it is. 


edited to add.... just saw your post.....


----------



## ArielNature

Junkenpo said:


> Who was the seller? I agree that it could be color polish, but it sounds very unusual to change that much. Do you have before and after pics to share?  Or seller pics and "now" pics to compare?   I'm rather curious to see the extent of the color change.



Hi. The seller was suzanne_corner in ebay. It is very unusual, I know jade gets "darker" but I never read about it changing colors. If you see my last post you can see the pics, the ones in the background are the sellers.


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> I know even at 50 percent off it is a lot. My husband think they would discount it even more than that but I am not going to find out because even at 75 per cent off I would have to think twice lol! I will say that the jade is absolutely stunning but both of the expensive bangles they had on display are very chunky. Even on someone with a larger hand it would look big for an everyday bangle in my opinion. I suppose at those prices they need to give you lots of jade.




LOL Maybe that is it.  At those prices they need to give you a lot of Jade.


----------



## Junkenpo

ArielNature said:


> Thank you all for you fast reply. I try to take the photos but the light is not helping. You can see the difference... the description did not say anything about being color polished. I wanted a lavender bracelet, I do not dislike the new color it just surprises me. What do you think? Is this normal? Is this genuine jade?



SC sells both untreated and treated jadeite.  She usually distinguishes between the two in her listings... Where it says "Gemstone", if it just says "jade" instead of "A jadeite" it may be treated.  There have been reported instances of mix ups even when the listing specifies "a jadeite", but SC is easy to work with for returns. 

Your bangle also looks like it has quite a bit of translucency, which is usually quite expensive...price can also sometimes be an indicator of treatment if the price doesn't match the level of color intensity/translucency/grain/flaws for that quality of untreated jade. 

Some things to consider: does the bangle have a high, clear chime? Does it cool quickly when untouched? Do you have a kitchen scale to test specific gravity? Does it feel heavier than it looks? Does it fluoresce under long or short wave UV light?


----------



## Trekkie

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Also my hands are a little swollen from flying so it normally fits better too.



@Trekkie---

Was the old bangle for sale?? How old was it? I think it looks very pretty!!!!! I would love an old bangle like that!![/QUOTE]


Hi, I think the old bangle I referred to in my post is actually my bangle. However the seller I got her from currently has 2 vintage ones, one which is broken and repaired in silver like mine and the other one which is whole. The sellers name is Suzanne_Corner and she is wonderful.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

ArielNature said:


> Hi. The seller was suzanne_corner in ebay. It is very unusual, I know jade gets "darker" but I never read about it changing colors. If you see my last post you can see the pics, the ones in the background are the sellers.



That is a total colour change. When you received it, it did look like the sellers pic and then quickly changed....I would contact Suzanne and she is easy to work with. Tel her what happened and decide if you want to return or exchange for another bangle, get a refund or keep it if you like it. 

And yes that link that JKP provided is where I read about a lavender bangle turning green. The colour it changed to is not the same but the circumstances seem to be. Thanks JKP for finding it


----------



## Jade4Me

ArielNature said:


> Thank you all for you fast reply. I try to take the photos but the light is not helping. You can see the difference... the description did not say anything about being color polished. I wanted a lavender bracelet, I do not dislike the new color it just surprises me. What do you think? Is this normal? Is this genuine jade?


Wow I wasn't expecting this sort of color change! Usually color polished bangles are an enhanced version of their true colors or almost colors - the green parts get green color polish, the white, grey or lavender parts get lavender polish. Like another jadie said - makeup for jade. When the color polish eventually wears off in about 5 years or so, it would be paler and less vibrant. But this bangle totally changed colors from light lavender to a green that looks darker in hue! Color polish darkens, but have not seen any that lightens the original jade color! Maybe it is a chemical change like in the article JKP posted a link to??!!


----------



## Jade4Me

A better focused pic of my princess that is slight taller than wide, and a repost of the original blurry pic to show how she looks from each angle. I measured her at around 9.8mm wide and 10.5mm tall. What a difference less than 1mm can make!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> A better focused pic of my princess that is slight taller than wide, and a repost of the original blurry pic to show how she looks from each angle. I measured her at around 9.8mm wide and 10.5mm tall. What a difference less than 1mm can make!



yeah that one mm one less than 1mm does make a difference. The taller princesses have a unique feminine look I think. They clunk around more due to the height and so I have to wear it on my left. 
Yours is very fresh and spring like looking.


----------



## piosavsfan

Today's combo is my jade bead bracelet and a topaz and diamond pendant. For some reason I really like wearing them together.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> Today's combo is my jade bead bracelet and a topaz and diamond pendant. For some reason I really like wearing them together.



They look fantastic together - I love how the topaz in your pendant looks like it is just suspended in there.


----------



## piosavsfan

2boys_jademommy said:


> They look fantastic together - I love how the topaz in your pendant looks like it is just suspended in there.



Thank you. The topaz is actually suspended, it moves and sparkles.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

ArielNature said:


> Hi ladies,
> I need the help of all jade experts in this great forum. My jade bangle broke about a month ago and I did my research (looked in the reputable seller list) and bought a new lavender/white jade bangle. When it arrived, it was the same as the picture, I compared it with my broken bangle and could tell it was genuine jade. I have been wearing it for around 2 weeks and the bangle has completely changed!
> 
> The lavender color is gone, my bangle now has a light/dark transparent color. It looks nothing like the one I bought (it looks like another bangle!) and I am wondering if this is normal? I read jade can deeper in color, but I have never read about a lavender bangle turning green lol. TIA



That is a big difference. Not even subtle?!! Wow!!! And it was a very light lavender??? They might be right....it was color polished. Although I have one that has a tiny bit of Color polish on it and it didnt come off that easy or fast. I had to go at it with acetone and some parts aren't as shiny now. I think I removed some of the wax finish


----------



## Jade4Me

piosavsfan said:


> Today's combo is my jade bead bracelet and a topaz and diamond pendant. For some reason I really like wearing them together.


Pretty pendant!


----------



## crytsalline

Hi ladies, 
I ordered a private customization piece from jojo Jadeit because I loved BernieChocolate's black peach pendant...
The polish was matte and I was very dissapointed.


----------



## crytsalline

Churk to the rescue! I love that he gets the job done in a speedy manner


----------



## crytsalline

this is the piece completed with a bail


----------



## zipcount

crytsalline said:


> Hi ladies,
> I ordered a private customization piece from jojo Jadeit because I loved BernieChocolate's black peach pendant...
> The polish was matte and I was very dissapointed.


That would not be acceptable to me either.  I hope you got some sort of refund.


----------



## piosavsfan

crytsalline said:


> Churk to the rescue! I love that he gets the job done in a speedy manner



Looks beautiful after getting polished!


----------



## piosavsfan

My mom's black nephrite beads.


----------



## crytsalline

Beautiful!


----------



## crytsalline

zipcount said:


> That would not be acceptable to me either.  I hope you got some sort of refund.



No I didn't, but I sent him a picture of what Churk did. I also ordered a black bangle princess. He made me a d shaped bangle, we decided to call it even if he would send me a princess  redo. I have to say, every order I have from jojo seems to be a dissapointment. I think it's because they never disclose veins or cracks. When I ask he will tell but play it down. He never sends more pics. It is such a pain to ship back to China.


----------



## zipcount

crytsalline said:


> No I didn't, but I sent him a picture of what Churk did. I also ordered a black bangle princess. He made me a d shaped bangle, we decided to call it even if he would send me a princess  redo. I have to say, every order I have from jojo seems to be a dissapointment. I think it's because they never disclose veins or cracks. When I ask he will tell but play it down. He never sends more pics. It is such a pain to ship back to China.


I worked with them before also and I don't think I would work with them again.  Unless it's something I'm dying to get and can't find it myself.  I hope your bangle works out.  Please show us mod shots when you get it.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crytsalline said:


> Hi ladies,
> I ordered a private customization piece from jojo Jadeit because I loved BernieChocolate's black peach pendant...
> The polish was matte and I was very dissapointed.



OH no.... I've ordered a black nephrite bangle from JOJO too and I certainly hope that it won't be matte like that. Im sorry your pendant didn't work out. Please let us know if you get a full or at least partial refund. 

Now on the other hand Churk did an incredible job! It looks shiny and beautiful &#128522;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crytsalline said:


> No I didn't, but I sent him a picture of what Churk did. I also ordered a black bangle princess. He made me a d shaped bangle, we decided to call it even if he would send me a princess  redo. I have to say, every order I have from jojo seems to be a dissapointment. I think it's because they never disclose veins or cracks. When I ask he will tell but play it down. He never sends more pics. It is such a pain to ship back to China.



You ordered a black nephrite princess and got a d shape? At least he is letting you keep the bangle and making you a proper princess like you ordered. I'm starting to get worried with my order. Was it Jeff you emailed with? I found him to be very nice and helpful but his English is not the greatest and so I can see how there can be miscommunication. Would you mind posting a pic of the d bangle he made for you?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> My mom's black nephrite beads.



Wow they are gorgeous beads! I bet the would look equally great with a little black dress or jeans and sweater.


----------



## crytsalline

2boys_jademommy said:


> OH no.... I've ordered a black nephrite bangle from JOJO too and I certainly hope that it won't be matte like that. Im sorry your pendant didn't work out. Please let us know if you get a full or at least partial refund.
> 
> Now on the other hand Churk did an incredible job! It looks shiny and beautiful &#128522;



Hi 2b_jm,
Yes I have been communicating with Jeff. He does try, which is why I keep coming back. The d bangle I got was also smaller than what I asked for. Plus I bought bangle Lghe 1136 and it had a chip and crack and too small. That bangle I also sent to Churk and he is making a hinge for me- can't wait! Anyhow, though the black nephrite bangle wasn't what I asked for, the polish was good. I wouldn't hesitate to show him the polish issue pendant that I posted. He may try harder since his reputation is on the line knowing we talk on the forum


----------



## crytsalline

This is the bangle he sent me. The new bangle should arrive soon


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crytsalline said:


> This is the bangle he sent me. The new bangle should arrive soon



The bangle looks nice but I know it isn't the cut you asked for. Is it shiny - it's hard to tell from the picture....

Good advice maybe I will email him. Not sure if he has started in my bangle yet.


----------



## Jade4Me

crytsalline said:


> This is the bangle he sent me. The new bangle should arrive soon


Is it too small in inner diameter or too small in width and height?


----------



## Jade4Me

crytsalline said:


> this is the piece completed with a bail


Very nice love it! Churk did a great job!




piosavsfan said:


> My mom's black nephrite beads.


Love it! I'm inspired to find dark/black nephrite beads now - since I love my dark nephrite bangles so much it seems like a fitting next purchase.    Where did you find these if you don't mind sharing - you can PM me if you prefer.


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> The bangle looks nice but I know it isn't th cut you asked for. Is it shiny - it's hard to tell from the picture....
> 
> Good advice maybe I will email him. Not sure if he has started in my bangle yet.


I hope he has reassuring news for you - good luck!


----------



## piosavsfan

Jade4Me said:


> Love it! I'm inspired to find dark/black nephrite beads now - since I love my dark nephrite bangles so much it seems like a fitting next purchase.    Where did you find these if you don't mind sharing - you can PM me if you prefer.



Thank you! I got them from gojade.


----------



## crytsalline

Jade4Me said:


> Is it too small in inner diameter or too small in width and height?


Too small in diameter


----------



## Jade4Me

piosavsfan said:


> Thank you! I got them from gojade.


Thanks! Is the polish good all over? It look good in your pic.



crytsalline said:


> Too small in diameter


That would be very disappointing! By how much does it differ from what you asked for?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crytsalline said:


> Too small in diameter



How much was he off? Are you able to still wear it?

I emailed Jeff a friendly reminder that I need the polish to be shiny. I hope he doesn't get offended but I was respectful and did it nicely. Your bangle does look good but messing up on the cut and the size are huge no nos.....


----------



## crytsalline

Jade4Me said:


> Thanks! Is the polish good all over? It look good in your pic.
> 
> 
> That would be very disappointing! By how much does it differ from what you asked for?



1 mm, but I didn't want to have to use soap to get it on and off.


----------



## crytsalline

2boys_jademommy said:


> How much was he off? Are you able to still wear it?
> 
> I emailed Jeff a friendly reminder that I need the polish to be shiny. I hope he doesn't get offended but I was respectful and did it nicely. Your bangle does look good but messing up on the cut and the size are huge no nos.....



What did you order? My order was for 10mm wide, 60mm inside diameter princess round. I told him 5 times in message. Last time I had to show him a picture.


----------



## piosavsfan

Jade4Me said:


> Thanks! Is the polish good all over? It look good in your pic.


Yes, polish is good. Gojade has some that are a lot more expensive than the one I got and I'm sure they look even nicer.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crytsalline said:


> What did you order? My order was for 10mm wide, 60mm inside diameter princess round. I told him 5 times in message. Last time I had to show him a picture.



Hey Crytsalline I ordered a d shape bangle that is 10 mm wide and 51 mm inner diameter and the height I asked for is 6-8 mm. It is supposed to look like a faux princess like the gorgeous one that Silver Mom has. 
Are you able to get your bangle on or is it too small to wear?

Jeff just emailed me back to say he understands I want it shiny and that is what they are doing. He is super nice but these mix ups had me a bit worried lol! I didn't bother reminding him to be accurate with his sizing because at this point it should be a given....


----------



## Jade4Me

crytsalline said:


> 1 mm, but I didn't want to have to use soap to get it on and off.


One mm is a lot IMO! I understand there are variances especially if It's hand cut, but it should be within a few tenths I would think...


----------



## crytsalline

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hey Crytsalline I ordered a d shape bangle that is 10 mm wide and 51 mm inner diameter and the height I asked for is 6-8 mm. It is supposed to look like a faux princess like the gorgeous one that Silver Mom has.
> Are you able to get your bangle on or is it too small to wear?
> 
> Jeff just emailed me back to say he understands I want it shiny and that is what they are doing. He is super nice but these mix ups had me a bit worried lol! I didn't bother reminding him to be accurate with his sizing because at this point it should be a given....



Wow that's gonna be amazing!


----------



## crytsalline

Jade4Me said:


> One mm is a lot IMO! I understand there are variances especially if It's hand cut, but it should be within a few tenths I would think...



I agree especially for me as my joints tend to swell.


----------



## crytsalline

This morning I put jojo bangle on with soap and some beads I purchased from uj.


----------



## crytsalline

Up close and personal&#128521;


----------



## crytsalline

This bangle is from uj's last batch of thin princess's and the beads are a perfect match, from liaxhong ebay.


----------



## crytsalline

More up close and personal...


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

ArielNature said:


> Hi. The seller was suzanne_corner in ebay. It is very unusual, I know jade gets "darker" but I never read about it changing colors. If you see my last post you can see the pics, the ones in the background are the sellers.



You know....I ve heard that Chalcedony does this many times----the color change. Is it possible that it might be chalcedony??? Chalcedony is also very clear... I ve bought inexpensive chalcedony bangles for the children in my life to see how they do with that before I buy more expensive jade for them. All the chalcedony bangles I ve bought look kind of similar to the way your bangle looks..and they were also very transparent as well, like yours. I can't remember who stated that a jade with your transparency would be a bit expensive.... not to say you can't afford it    I would love to dump tons of cash into a very nice bangle


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Trekkie said:


> @Trekkie---
> 
> Was the old bangle for sale?? How old was it? I think it looks very pretty!!!!! I would love an old bangle like that!!




Hi, I think the old bangle I referred to in my post is actually my bangle. However the seller I got her from currently has 2 vintage ones, one which is broken and repaired in silver like mine and the other one which is whole. The sellers name is Suzanne_Corner and she is wonderful.[/QUOTE]

I think I was talking about Yuzo...did you buy it??! I would love to own a bangle like that. I have a few vintage...maybe antique is a better word....anyway. ...I love how very old bangles look


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

crytsalline said:


> This bangle is from uj's last batch of thin princess's and the beads are a perfect match, from liaxhong ebay.



I bought one of those thin princesses from uj....I hope it looks as nice as yours!!! Mine, it has more gray I think tho.... I love how yours looks


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crytsalline said:


> This morning I put jojo bangle on with soap and some beads I purchased from uj.



The bangle looks fantastic on you! It is how I envision mine to look - a tall, slim d shape bangle. I know it was not what you ordered but it looks fabulous and fingers crossed that you get the princess you wanted and it will be amazing too.

I like your beaded bracelet as well


----------



## crytsalline

I can't wait to see yours!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crytsalline said:


> This bangle is from uj's last batch of thin princess's and the beads are a perfect match, from liaxhong ebay.



I was eyeing the slim princesses on UJ too but they did not have my size. You have a lot of beautiful jade bangles and bead bracelets


----------



## crytsalline

2boys_jademommy said:


> The bangle looks fantastic on you! It is how I envision mine to look - a tall, slim d shape bangle. I know it was not what you ordered but it looks fabulous and fingers crossed that you get the princess you wanted and it will be amazing too.
> 
> I like your beaded bracelet as well



Thank you!


----------



## crytsalline

2boys_jademommy said:


> I was eyeing the slim princesses on UJ too but they did not have my size. You have a lot of beautiful jade bangles and bead bracelets



I love to collect Jade... I honestly don't know why because I can't wear them every day with my job. But still...I am hooked!


----------



## crytsalline

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> I bought one of those thin princesses from uj....I hope it looks as nice as yours!!! Mine, it has more gray I think tho.... I love how yours looks



Can't wait to see your bangle! I was on the fence with black or grey.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

crytsalline said:


> Can't wait to see your bangle! I was on the fence with black or grey.



Yeah, so was i. I love black and gray.... but I already bought a gray bangle in September,  so I thought I had better buy a black one...but they only had an "inky" looking black and gray in my size...so I decided to jump on it... I love princess cut bangles  they Re SO comfortable for me


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

crytsalline said:


> Up close and personal&#128521;



I love your bangle and your beads!!!! I ve been looking for , but I haven't see anything that "speaks" to me yet... and I just love that black bangle!!!!! Who d you get it from?? The bangle?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crytsalline said:


> I love to collect Jade... I honestly don't know why because I can't wear them every day with my job. But still...I am hooked!



I think most of us can relate to be hooked on jade  Are there stores selling jade where you are or do you always order online?


----------



## crytsalline

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> I love your bangle and your beads!!!! I ve been looking for , but I haven't see anything that "speaks" to me yet... and I just love that black bangle!!!!! Who d you get it from?? The bangle?



That black bangle is nephrite and I ordered it from jojojadeite.com he charged me 150. Usd to make it. It was supposed to be princess though. I love princess&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## crytsalline

2boys_jademommy said:


> I think most of us can relate to be hooked on jade  Are there stores selling jade where you are or do you always order online?


I have gone to the stores at the closest city from where I live and have been dissapointed. They sell b grade for high prices and the a grade is poor quality. All my Jade is from on line and from reputable sellers I read about from you awesome ladies on this thread&#128536;


----------



## zipcount

crytsalline said:


> That black bangle is nephrite and I ordered it from jojojadeite.com he charged me 150. Usd to make it. It was supposed to be princess though. I love princess&#10084;&#65039;


That's a good price and the black bangle looks really pretty and elegant.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crytsalline said:


> That black bangle is nephrite and I ordered it from jojojadeite.com he charged me 150. Usd to make it. It was supposed to be princess though. I love princess&#10084;&#65039;



What?!?!?! Wish I had known this earlier because that is not what I am getting charged. At this point I am just hoping it turns out nice. Will hope for good jade karma.


----------



## Trekkie

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> I think I was talking about Yuzo...did you buy it??! I would love to own a bangle like that. I have a few vintage...maybe antique is a better word....anyway. ...I love how very old bangles look




Hi, yes I have had Yuzu for several months now and adore her, I wear her almost every day. I think antique bangles are so lovely because there is a story behind them.


----------



## crytsalline

Anyone know anything about this style of pendant? Do people wear them or is it only for budists?
Thanks
Cathy


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crytsalline said:


> Anyone know anything about this style of pendant? Do people wear them or is it only for budists?
> Thanks
> Cathy



I've never seen anything like this before.....


----------



## crytsalline

2boys_jademommy said:


> I've never seen anything like this before.....



I know right? Lol!


----------



## zipcount

crytsalline said:


> Anyone know anything about this style of pendant? Do people wear them or is it only for budists?
> Thanks
> Cathy


Not just Buddhists, anyone can wear a Buddha pendant.


----------



## Jade4Me

crytsalline said:


> This morning I put jojo bangle on with soap and some beads I purchased from uj.


Your bangles and beads look great on you! Even though the Jojo one wasn't what you ordered, it's very elegant and must be very comfortable once it's on.


----------



## crytsalline

Jade4Me said:


> Your bangles and beads look great on you! Even though the Jojo one wasn't what you ordered, it's very elegant and must be very comfortable once it's on.



Thank you &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## cdtracing

crytsalline said:


> Anyone know anything about this style of pendant? Do people wear them or is it only for budists?
> Thanks
> Cathy



I've seen pendants like this occasionally.  Some have the Buddha but I've also seen this style with a dragon or a phoenix.  I don't know if the Buddha is just for Buddhists or not, but it sure is a beautiful pendant.  I was thinking of getting one with a phoenix but I have to remember where I saw it.  LOL


----------



## cdtracing

crytsalline said:


> This morning I put jojo bangle on with soap and some beads I purchased from uj.





crytsalline said:


> Up close and personal&#128521;





crytsalline said:


> This bangle is from uj's last batch of thin princess's and the beads are a perfect match, from liaxhong ebay.





crytsalline said:


> More up close and personal...



These are stunning!  I love the combinations with color.  And the beads are a perfect accent to your bangles.  Beautiful, just beautiful!


----------



## kiana904

Hi Everyone,

I asked about Jade a few weeks ago since I was thinking of buying my first Jade bangle. I want to share that the bangle I ordered from UJ arrived today! [emoji4]

I had some trouble getting the jade thru my hands and wasn't sure if it is too small. I used lotion plus a plastic bag to get it thru. I want to check with the experts on this thread on the size. Please let me know if it is too small. Should I take it off and find another one?

Help and thoughts/ advice please. TIA!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

kiana904 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I asked about Jade a few weeks ago since I was thinking of buying my first Jade bangle. I want to share that the bangle I ordered from UJ arrived today! [emoji4]
> 
> I had some trouble getting the jade thru my hands and wasn't sure if it is too small. I used lotion plus a plastic bag to get it thru. I want to check with the experts on this thread on the size. Please let me know if it is too small. Should I take it off and find another one?
> 
> Help and thoughts/ advice please. TIA!
> 
> View attachment 3203719



Hi Kian congratulations on your first bangle! I think it looks lovely and fits you perfectly. However only you can decide if you mind having to use lotion to put it on. With lotion and it a bag is it still diegfivult to get on or is it somewhat easy?  It would also depend if you plan on wearing it all the time of if you want to constantly change. Do you like the look of your bangle? if so I would keep it &#128522;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

By the way were the sellers pics similar to the actual bangle? I almost bought a bangle from UJ recently too.


----------



## crytsalline

cdtracing said:


> I've seen pendants like this occasionally.  Some have the Buddha but I've also seen this style with a dragon or a phoenix.  I don't know if the Buddha is just for Buddhists or not, but it sure is a beautiful pendant.  I was thinking of getting one with a phoenix but I have to remember where I saw it.  LOL



Thank you


----------



## crytsalline

cdtracing said:


> These are stunning!  I love the combinations with color.  And the beads are a perfect accent to your bangles.  Beautiful, just beautiful!



Thanks cdtracing


----------



## crytsalline

kiana904 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I asked about Jade a few weeks ago since I was thinking of buying my first Jade bangle. I want to share that the bangle I ordered from UJ arrived today! [emoji4]
> 
> I had some trouble getting the jade thru my hands and wasn't sure if it is too small. I used lotion plus a plastic bag to get it thru. I want to check with the experts on this thread on the size. Please let me know if it is too small. Should I take it off and find another one?
> 
> Help and thoughts/ advice please. TIA!
> 
> View attachment 3203719



Looks great! I found that massaging my hand to make it more flexible really helped with the bangles that needed soap or lotion.


----------



## kiana904

2boys_jademommy said:


> By the way were the sellers pics similar to the actual bangle? I almost bought a bangle from UJ recently too.




Yes, the pics were very similar to the actual bangle that I received


----------



## kiana904

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Kian congratulations on your first bangle! I think it looks lovely and fits you perfectly. However only you can decide if you mind having to use lotion to put it on. With lotion and it a bag is it still diegfivult to get on or is it somewhat easy?  It would also depend if you plan on wearing it all the time of if you want to constantly change. Do you like the look of your bangle? if so I would keep it [emoji4]




Thank you! Even with lotion, it was not super easy to put on; but I did manage to get it thru. I like the look of the bangle but I think it will take some getting used to as this is a bit different from gold jewelry which I am more used to...


----------



## kiana904

crytsalline said:


> Looks great! I found that massaging my hand to make it more flexible really helped with the bangles that needed soap or lotion.




Thanks for the tip! I'll give that a try and see if it works for me. [emoji4]


----------



## Silver Mom

Jadies,  Just wanted your opinion.  Which of these two bangles do you prefer.  I just don't know which one I like better and I have to make a choice.  TIA    P.S. Sorry I don't know why the lavender one came out so gigantic.  It is my lavender and green jadeite bangle that I used to call Violet.   LOL


----------



## kiana904

Silver Mom said:


> Jadies,  Just wanted your opinion.  Which of these two bangles do you prefer.  I just don't know which one I like better and I have to make a choice.  TIA    P.S. Sorry I don't know why the lavender one came out so gigantic.  It is my lavender and green jadeite bangle that I used to call Violet.   LOL




I like the first one because the shade of green looks cool to the eyes and I like the carving/ design on the sides - makes it unique IMO.


----------



## crytsalline

Silver Mom said:


> Jadies,  Just wanted your opinion.  Which of these two bangles do you prefer.  I just don't know which one I like better and I have to make a choice.  TIA    P.S. Sorry I don't know why the lavender one came out so gigantic.  It is my lavender and green jadeite bangle that I used to call Violet.   LOL



Green with carving


----------



## piosavsfan

Silver Mom said:


> Jadies,  Just wanted your opinion.  Which of these two bangles do you prefer.  I just don't know which one I like better and I have to make a choice.  TIA    P.S. Sorry I don't know why the lavender one came out so gigantic.  It is my lavender and green jadeite bangle that I used to call Violet.   LOL



To me it would depend on whether I like green or lavender more or if it is about the same. I love lavender and would pick that one, but if I liked both colors equally, I would pick the green because of how nice the color is and the carving is unique.


----------



## annetok

Silver Mom said:


> Jadies,  Just wanted your opinion.  Which of these two bangles do you prefer.  I just don't know which one I like better and I have to make a choice.  TIA    P.S. Sorry I don't know why the lavender one came out so gigantic.  It is my lavender and green jadeite bangle that I used to call Violet.   LOL



Carvings! That bangle looks like water. Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## annetok

piosavsfan said:


> Today's combo is my jade bead bracelet and a topaz and diamond pendant. For some reason I really like wearing them together.



Yummy, those beads look like milk chews. So smooth!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> Jadies,  Just wanted your opinion.  Which of these two bangles do you prefer.  I just don't know which one I like better and I have to make a choice.  TIA    P.S. Sorry I don't know why the lavender one came out so gigantic.  It is my lavender and green jadeite bangle that I used to call Violet.   LOL



Hi Silver Mom if it was based on the Jade colour and texture these two are absolutely gorgeous and very close but I would choose the green because of the watery translucence. However I personally prefer plain bangles over carved ones so if I was going to buy one for myself I would choose the lavender over the green for that reason. 
They are both yours right? Which do you gravitate to more? Both stunners!


----------



## Redkoi01

I LOVE all the beautiful Jade you girls have been posting. Specially the watery Jade with carving. 
I am at the hospital again but this time I have my Jade with me which helps a lot!!


----------



## Ixorajade

Silver Mom said:


> Jadies,  Just wanted your opinion.  Which of these two bangles do you prefer.  I just don't know which one I like better and I have to make a choice.  TIA    P.S. Sorry I don't know why the lavender one came out so gigantic.  It is my lavender and green jadeite bangle that I used to call Violet.   LOL



 Such a difficult choice to make!  Both bangles have their own qualities.  The pale green looks so soothing and watery, while the lavendar one is so romantic 

I would suggest keeping the green bangle.  Your lavender one is beautiful but I think you have a deeper colour lavendar right?


----------



## Ixorajade

Redkoi01 said:


> I LOVE all the beautiful Jade you girls have been posting. Specially the watery Jade with carving.
> I am at the hospital again but this time I have my Jade with me which helps a lot!!



Hope that you get well soon!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> I LOVE all the beautiful Jade you girls have been posting. Specially the watery Jade with carving.
> I am at the hospital again but this time I have my Jade with me which helps a lot!!



Hey Red get better soon - I'm glad you have your jade and such a gorgeous bangle too! Let us know how you are doing....will send good thoughts your way. Take care Red.


----------



## Jade4Me

kiana904 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I asked about Jade a few weeks ago since I was thinking of buying my first Jade bangle. I want to share that the bangle I ordered from UJ arrived today! [emoji4]
> 
> I had some trouble getting the jade thru my hands and wasn't sure if it is too small. I used lotion plus a plastic bag to get it thru. I want to check with the experts on this thread on the size. Please let me know if it is too small. Should I take it off and find another one?
> 
> Help and thoughts/ advice please. TIA!
> 
> View attachment 3203719


Congrats on your first bangle! It looks very nice on you and it's very pretty! I agree with 2boys that you need to decide if you are OK with how it feels going on and off. Does it hurt? Have you tried soap & water, or hair conditioner & water? I found that a plastic bag doesn't work with my smallest bangles probably because I was using a bag too big and so it added too much bulk. I like having bangles of various sizes - some days I want a better fit with my smaller ones and other days I like the easy on/off of my bigger bangles. Now you have a better idea of what size to get if you decide to buy more jade bangles!   If you get a D-shape, remember you probably need to size up from your princess size if it's wider than your princess.



Silver Mom said:


> Jadies,  Just wanted your opinion.  Which of these two bangles do you prefer.  I just don't know which one I like better and I have to make a choice.  TIA    P.S. Sorry I don't know why the lavender one came out so gigantic.  It is my lavender and green jadeite bangle that I used to call Violet.   LOL


The carved green one is more unique IMO! Why do you have to choose if you don't mind me asking?



Redkoi01 said:


> I LOVE all the beautiful Jade you girls have been posting. Specially the watery Jade with carving.
> I am at the hospital again but this time I have my Jade with me which helps a lot!!


Get well soon!


----------



## BreadnGem

It's been a while since I was last here. Finally found the bangle I'm looking for...


----------



## Lots love

Redkoi01 said:


> I LOVE all the beautiful Jade you girls have been posting. Specially the watery Jade with carving.
> 
> I am at the hospital again but this time I have my Jade with me which helps a lot!!




Hope you feel better soon [emoji135]&#127996;


----------



## Lots love

BreadnGem said:


> It's been a while since I was last here. Finally found the bangle I'm looking for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204157
> View attachment 3204158
> View attachment 3204160




Congratulations it's gorgeous looking love it thank you for sharing I'm glad u found that ur dream bangle [emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BreadnGem said:


> It's been a while since I was last here. Finally found the bangle I'm looking for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204157
> View attachment 3204158
> View attachment 3204160



oooh pretty BreadnGem! I'm glad you found what you were looking for - where did you find her if you don't mind me asking? 
Is that considered moss in snow.....I would love to have a moss in snow bangle someday.


----------



## Ixorajade

BreadnGem said:


> It's been a while since I was last here. Finally found the bangle I'm looking for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204157
> View attachment 3204158
> View attachment 3204160



Beautiful piece! Looks transculcent and watery with beautiful colours.
What also caught my eye are the colourful safe buttons in the background! 
Somehow, my fav jade design are safe buttons...can you share where you got your bangle from?


----------



## BreadnGem

2boys_jademommy said:


> oooh pretty BreadnGem! I'm glad you found what you were looking for - where did you find her if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Is that considered moss in snow.....I would love to have a moss in snow bangle someday.




Thank you! I bought it at a shop in Chinatown. 

Yes, I believe some people call this type of jade moss in snow (piao lan hua) Actually I'm not too certain the differences between moss in snow and green in white (bai di qing), but in my understanding, moss in snow is translucent, with the floating green flowers effect, whereas "green in white" is pure white with bright apple green. 

Well, that's my understanding but I may be wrong...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BreadnGem said:


> Thank you! I bought it at a shop in Chinatown.
> 
> Yes, I believe some people call this type of jade moss in snow (piao lan hua) Actually I'm not too certain the differences between moss in snow and green in white (bai di qing), but in my understanding, moss in snow is translucent, with the floating green flowers effect, whereas "green in white" is pure white with bright apple green.
> 
> Well, that's my understanding but I may be wrong...



Thanks for the mini jade lesson  Yes I would consider your bangle a beautiful moss in snow  I love how the colours are so soft and the darker green does seem to float in there.


----------



## Silver Mom

Redkoi01 said:


> I LOVE all the beautiful Jade you girls have been posting. Specially the watery Jade with carving.
> I am at the hospital again but this time I have my Jade with me which helps a lot!!



Red, Glad to hear you have your Jade with you.  Hugs to you and praying for a quick recovery.


----------



## Silver Mom

BreadnGem said:


> It's been a while since I was last here. Finally found the bangle I'm looking for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204157
> View attachment 3204158
> View attachment 3204160



Beauty indeed.


----------



## Silver Mom

Thank you Jadies.  The lavender is mine but I have an opportunity to sell it and buy the green.  You are right I do have the other lavender that is more even in color.  This one has lavender and green.  I am trying to decide if I should purchase this green one.  My husband likes the color but doesn't like that the carvings stick out.  Do you think  that it does stick out too much?  Isn't it hard when there are so many beautiful jades in the world?


----------



## fanofjadeite

crytsalline said:


> Anyone know anything about this style of pendant? Do people wear them or is it only for budists?
> Thanks
> Cathy


i've seen some of those pendants before. i think they are pretty. r u getting one? just a friendly note to any of u ladies wearing buddha or guan yin pendants-- please DO NOT wear/hang/place it anywhere below your waist as that is very disrespectful.


----------



## Baghera

From 9SJW another Siberian nephrite...I'm still hoping to find the elusive imperial Jade princess (in my price range of course[emoji12])


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> Thank you Jadies.  The lavender is mine but I have an opportunity to sell it and buy the green.  You are right I do have the other lavender that is more even in color.  This one has lavender and green.  I am trying to decide if I should purchase this green one.  My husband likes the color but doesn't like that the carvings stick out.  Do you think  that it does stick out too much?  Isn't it hard when there are so many beautiful jades in the world?



Hmm that is a tough decsion....Are they approximately the same price? Your other lavender is a princess right and so this one is not the exact same even though both are intense lavenders. The green is spectacular and so perhaps if you do like carved bangles then go for it. I am a bit biased because again I admire carved bangles on others but never wanted one (not yet anyway) so personally I would keep the lavender. 
Oh and I also want to mention that as far as carved bangles go, I don't think this one sticks out too much and in fact the carving is "less busy" than many of the carved bangles I've seen.
Sorry I'm not much help but honestly you can't go wrong with either


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Baghera said:


> From 9SJW another Siberian nephrite...I'm still hoping to find the elusive imperial Jade princess (in my price range of course[emoji12])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204450



I like it Baghera! What's 9SJW? Is the seller's name?
 An impreial jade princess would be lovely but this Siberian princess of yours is a real beauty too!


----------



## fanofjadeite

Silver Mom said:


> Jadies,  Just wanted your opinion.  Which of these two bangles do you prefer.  I just don't know which one I like better and I have to make a choice.  TIA    P.S. Sorry I don't know why the lavender one came out so gigantic.  It is my lavender and green jadeite bangle that I used to call Violet.   LOL


silvermom, the green bangle is very pretty, but the carvings may damage very easily if u r not careful wearing it, because they 'stick out' too much.


----------



## Silver Mom

Thank you all for your input Jadies.  Happy to have you all to bounce ideas off of.  I decided that I needed to have both as they are different and I do need a lavender that I am not afraid to bang around.  My princess lavender that I adore is really quite dainty and I would be afraid to knock it around as I am not a dainty person so I save that one for special occasions.  I talked to my jeweler and she said that jadeite is very strong and would not break but if it did she could always polish it or cut it down so I decided that I will get it and chance it.  I really love the green because like some of you have said it really does look like water.  Thank you again I appreciate your input.


----------



## Redkoi01

BreadnGem said:


> It's been a while since I was last here. Finally found the bangle I'm looking for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204157
> View attachment 3204158
> View attachment 3204160



Wow it is gorgeous !!! So feminine and translucent!! Congratulations!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> Thank you all for your input Jadies.  Happy to have you all to bounce ideas off of.  I decided that I needed to have both as they are different and I do need a lavender that I am not afraid to bang around.  My princess lavender that I adore is really quite dainty and I would be afraid to knock it around as I am not a dainty person so I save that one for special occasions.  I talked to my jeweler and she said that jadeite is very strong and would not break but if it did she could always polish it or cut it down so I decided that I will get it and chance it.  I really love the green because like some of you have said it really does look like water.  Thank you again I appreciate your input.



Yay you're keeping that gorgeous lavender and getting that dreamy green! Good choice Silver Mom &#128521;


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Yay you're keeping that gorgeous lavender and getting that dreamy green! Good choice Silver Mom &#55357;&#56841;



LOL  Thank you 2boys.  I love them both.  It was too hard to make a choice.


----------



## cdtracing

BreadnGem said:


> It's been a while since I was last here. Finally found the bangle I'm looking for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204157
> View attachment 3204158
> View attachment 3204160



Hello, gorgeous!!!  What a beauty she is!!!


----------



## cdtracing

fanofjadeite said:


> i've seen some of those pendants before. i think they are pretty. r u getting one? just a friendly note to any of u ladies wearing buddha or guan yin pendants-- please DO NOT wear/hang/place it anywhere below your waist as that is very disrespectful.



Thanks for the tip.  Something that's good to know!


----------



## Baghera

2boys_jademommy said:


> I like it Baghera! What's 9SJW? Is the seller's name?
> An impreial jade princess would be lovely but this Siberian princess of yours is a real beauty too!




yup! 9SJW is an Etsy seller


----------



## Lots love

happy holidays to all [emoji179]


----------



## cdtracing

While I'm still looking for the hinged bangle that speaks to me, I've decided to get a couple of jadite jade bead bracelets/carved bead bracelets.  What online sellers would anyone recommend for these type of bracelets?  I have a few link jade bracelets but would like to increase my bracelets to include some bead bracelets.  I appreciate any input.


----------



## Silver Mom

cdtracing said:


> While I'm still looking for the hinged bangle that speaks to me, I've decided to get a couple of jadite jade bead bracelets/carved bead bracelets.  What online sellers would anyone recommend for these type of bracelets?  I have a few link jade bracelets but would like to increase my bracelets to include some bead bracelets.  I appreciate any input.



CD, I saw some really beautiful hindged bracelets at my jewelers place when I went to get my new green bangle.  What color were you looking for?


----------



## cdtracing

Silver Mom said:


> CD, I saw some really beautiful hindged bracelets at my jewelers place when I went to get my new green bangle.  What color were you looking for?



I would like to find one in green or with a really nice color pattern but grey or black would be nice too.  What jeweler do you use?  Do they have an online site?

To me, Jade is something I want to see & preferably feel.  I don't really have any stores or jewelers near me that carry genuine grade A jade.


----------



## crytsalline

fanofjadeite said:


> i've seen some of those pendants before. i think they are pretty. r u getting one? just a friendly note to any of u ladies wearing buddha or guan yin pendants-- please DO NOT wear/hang/place it anywhere below your waist as that is very disrespectful.


I received this as a gift, but never seen one before so I was wondering if anyone had any info. I will put a bail on it and wear it for a while. Maybe it will bring me good luck


----------



## Silver Mom

cdtracing said:


> I would like to find one in green or with a really nice color pattern but grey or black would be nice too.  What jeweler do you use?  Do they have an online site?
> 
> To me, Jade is something I want to see & preferably feel.  I don't really have any stores or jewelers near me that carry genuine grade A jade.



I saw a nice green one with yellow gold hindge.  Also she had some really nice grey solid bangles.  What size are you?  I use my personal jeweler named Alice.  She does not have an online site.  Almost all my bangles come from her.  I got my yellow, blue, red, princess lavender, white, and now my most recent green one from her.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Redkoi01 said:


> I LOVE all the beautiful Jade you girls have been posting. Specially the watery Jade with carving.
> I am at the hospital again but this time I have my Jade with me which helps a lot!!



@Redkoi1----
That's too bad Red!!!!!!! I ve done so much of hospitals, I dislike them but they are necessary for sure!!!! I hope you get better soon!!!!!! I have a question, have you worn a bangle into surgery before??? I wonder what they say lol? Tbh---when I first got into my accident (the first of 10 surgeries non my knee and leg) my family asked to put a tiny medicine bundle with me, about the size of a maybe a thimble. Anyway---they pinned it on me with a sterile safety pin!!!!!!! Who knew they had those??!  I am just wondering what they ll say....I know there's jadies out there who can't rake off their bangles..


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Silver Mom said:


> Thank you Jadies.  The lavender is mine but I have an opportunity to sell it and buy the green.  You are right I do have the other lavender that is more even in color.  This one has lavender and green.  I am trying to decide if I should purchase this green one.  My husband likes the color but doesn't like that the carvings stick out.  Do you think  that it does stick out too much?  Isn't it hard when there are so many beautiful jades in the world?



Damn, I like them both!!!!! I love that lavender!  If it's the right size,  I would buy it!!!!! I haven't Sen many purples that deep.....the one I have seen was a touch deeper and they wanted $270,000 !!!!!! The cost of a house here in utah!!!!!!
I see your predicament!!!!! Who could be made to pick??


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

SO JADIES!!!!!!
I have a crazy question!!!!! Well,  not really because for sure it contributed to the reason I haven't been on JR for the past couple weeks. 
So a few weeks back....I kind of.....fractured my wrist..  my knee (my very bad knee from my auto/ped accident) gave out, I stumbled and caught myself weird=messed up wrist. Anyway!!!! I was given a splint because I couldn't take off my jade bangle (PAIN!!!! and it was the right wrist) and I DID NOT want it broken off.....so I got the splint that forms to you with an ace bandage.
Anyhow----HAS THAT HAPPENED TO ANYONE ELSE?? when it happened,  I wanted to ask you all, but I felt SUPER STUPID, now it's mostly over....and seeing Redkoi01 is in the hospital....it spurred my question!!!!
What would you do/have you done, in that situation. I took the splint....no breaking of jade going down on my watch  plus, it wasn't super bad....if it was....I wouldn't have on known what to do :-/


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

crytsalline said:


> Anyone know anything about this style of pendant? Do people wear them or is it only for budists?
> Thanks
> Cathy



I ve seen these. Especially with a seller on ebay called Olay8 (I think) they sell some nice jade now and then.
I think they are pretty! And sometimes inexpensive!   I'm not Buddhist, but I have some Buddhas in my home and try to treat them nice. I also would like a Kwan Yin tho.....and maybe wear her as a stand in for my Miraculous Medal (B.V.Mary.)since she is called the Mother of Mercy, just like Mary


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

crytsalline said:


> That black bangle is nephrite and I ordered it from jojojadeite.com he charged me 150. Usd to make it. It was supposed to be princess though. I love princess&#10084;&#65039;



WOW!!!!! $150??? U got a good deal!!! I also LOVE princess.  They are so comfortable!!!!! I just love them!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Trekkie said:


> Hi, yes I have had Yuzu for several months now and adore her, I wear her almost every day. I think antique bangles are so lovely because there is a story behind them.



Wow!! U r a lucky duck!!!! I also love old bangles. They have a lot of story behind them....it makes me wonder what they have "seen."


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

fanofjadeite said:


> i've seen some of those pendants before. i think they are pretty. r u getting one? just a friendly note to any of u ladies wearing buddha or guan yin pendants-- please DO NOT wear/hang/place it anywhere below your waist as that is very disrespectful.



@fanofjadeite---
Have you seen people wear one there around their waist? Wow?? If that is the case....they should know before they do it!!!! I think this is a lot like the people who wear catholic rosaries as necklaces....that is disrespectful as well, since it is only for Mary to do and even She doesn't wear it around her neck.
I love learning things like that---what you just posted... I Will remember and tell people if I ever see them doing that (I am outspoken lol!!)


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Silver Mom said:


> Thank you all for your input Jadies.  Happy to have you all to bounce ideas off of.  I decided that I needed to have both as they are different and I do need a lavender that I am not afraid to bang around.  My princess lavender that I adore is really quite dainty and I would be afraid to knock it around as I am not a dainty person so I save that one for special occasions.  I talked to my jeweler and she said that jadeite is very strong and would not break but if it did she could always polish it or cut it down so I decided that I will get it and chance it.  I really love the green because like some of you have said it really does look like water.  Thank you again I appreciate your input.



LMBO!!!!!  "....I ve decided I need to have both"----that's exactly what I would have done!!!!! With me,  there's no getting rid of...just adding more jade lol!!! I love it so... yes....both is the right answer!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> SO JADIES!!!!!!
> I have a crazy question!!!!! Well,  not really because for sure it contributed to the reason I haven't been on JR for the past couple weeks.
> So a few weeks back....I kind of.....fractured my wrist..  my knee (my very bad knee from my auto/ped accident) gave out, I stumbled and caught myself weird=messed up wrist. Anyway!!!! I was given a splint because I couldn't take off my jade bangle (PAIN!!!! and it was the right wrist) and I DID NOT want it broken off.....so I got the splint that forms to you with an ace bandage.
> Anyhow----HAS THAT HAPPENED TO ANYONE ELSE?? when it happened,  I wanted to ask you all, but I felt SUPER STUPID, now it's mostly over....and seeing Redkoi01 is in the hospital....it spurred my question!!!!
> What would you do/have you done, in that situation. I took the splint....no breaking of jade going down on my watch  plus, it wasn't super bad....if it was....I wouldn't have on known what to do :-/



If the splint can go on without breaking the Jade I probably would have done what you did as well. All of my bangles can be removed but with something unforeseen such as hurting your wrist or in the case if my mother in law when she was in the hospital she retained a lot of water. Her hands and wrists were so swollen the bangle couldn't even slide on her wrist anymore and so the hospital staff had to break it. 
How is your wrist doing now Ms Blue?


----------



## Silver Mom

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> LMBO!!!!!  "....I ve decided I need to have both"----that's exactly what I would have done!!!!! With me,  there's no getting rid of...just adding more jade lol!!! I love it so... yes....both is the right answer!



LOL, I guess you and I think alike.  This lavender has been getting darker and darker for me so I am loving her more and more.  The lavender areas have also been coming more translucent.  I would never have believed that that would have happened but it has so I have grown more attached to her.  What size are you?  I will be on the look out for you if I see a nice lavender.  I don't know why but lavenders are hard to come by.


----------



## Jade4Me

Silver Mom said:


> Thank you all for your input Jadies.  Happy to have you all to bounce ideas off of.  I decided that I needed to have both as they are different and I do need a lavender that I am not afraid to bang around.  My princess lavender that I adore is really quite dainty and I would be afraid to knock it around as I am not a dainty person so I save that one for special occasions.  I talked to my jeweler and she said that jadeite is very strong and would not break but if it did she could always polish it or cut it down so I decided that I will get it and chance it.  I really love the green because like some of you have said it really does look like water.  Thank you again I appreciate your input.


Congratulations on having your cake and eating it, too! The green carved bangle belongs in your exquisite collection!


----------



## Jade4Me

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> SO JADIES!!!!!!
> I have a crazy question!!!!! Well,  not really because for sure it contributed to the reason I haven't been on JR for the past couple weeks.
> So a few weeks back....I kind of.....fractured my wrist..  my knee (my very bad knee from my auto/ped accident) gave out, I stumbled and caught myself weird=messed up wrist. Anyway!!!! I was given a splint because I couldn't take off my jade bangle (PAIN!!!! and it was the right wrist) and I DID NOT want it broken off.....so I got the splint that forms to you with an ace bandage.
> Anyhow----HAS THAT HAPPENED TO ANYONE ELSE?? when it happened,  I wanted to ask you all, but I felt SUPER STUPID, now it's mostly over....and seeing Redkoi01 is in the hospital....it spurred my question!!!!
> What would you do/have you done, in that situation. I took the splint....no breaking of jade going down on my watch  plus, it wasn't super bad....if it was....I wouldn't have on known what to do :-/


If it wasn't crucial for proper treatment and healing to break the jade, then I would have done the same and taken the splint. I hope your wrist is feeling better and also for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> If the splint can go on without breaking the Jade I probably would have done what you did as well. All of my bangles can be removed but with something unforeseen such as hurting your wrist or in the case if my mother in law when she was in the hospital she retained a lot of water. Her hands and wrists were so swollen the bangle couldn't even slide on her wrist anymore and so the hospital staff had to break it.
> How is your wrist doing now Ms Blue?


Bummer that your MIL's jade bangle had to be broken, but of course it had to be done for the greater good. Did it break into 2 pieces that could be hinged?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Bummer that your MIL's jade bangle had to be broken, but of course it had to be done for the greater good. Did it break into 2 pieces that could be hinged?



I did not see the pieces but I heard it broke into several. She threw it in the garbage because she says it is bad luck. Also because it was "squeezing" her so she did not like it. She didn't wear it for long. She normally doesn't wear bangles but she had put that one on maybe 6 months or so before it had to be broken and she has not worn one again since


----------



## Silver Mom

Jade4Me said:


> Congratulations on having your cake and eating it, too! The green carved bangle belongs in your exquisite collection!



Thank you Jade4Me.  You are so sweet.  We are all so lucky.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

2boys_jademommy said:


> If the splint can go on without breaking the Jade I probably would have done what you did as well. All of my bangles can be removed but with something unforeseen such as hurting your wrist or in the case if my mother in law when she was in the hospital she retained a lot of water. Her hands and wrists were so swollen the bangle couldn't even slide on her wrist anymore and so the hospital staff had to break it.
> How is your wrist doing now Ms Blue?



I have many bangles that can come off without pain...but this one I purposely got kinda tight so it wouldn't knock around,  and when my wrist was a bit swollen,  it wouldn't come off and trying to get it off felt like I was trying to rip off my hand. So I told them it doesn't come off. They then said they could "tap" it off..and I almost stood up and made a scene lol!!! I told them "is there anything else?" And that's when I got the splint. My jade is whole still and my wrist is better by thr day. It hurts still but I have my husband massage it and I put tiger balm liniment (oil on it.
I have wondered.... they broke your m.i.l's bangle off??! Wow...I would probably cry. I know that cutting circulation off is bad....but,  still   I'm glad she's ok...she is right?


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

2boys_jademommy said:


> I did not see the pieces but I heard it broke into several. She threw it in the garbage because she says it is bad luck. Also because it was "squeezing" her so she did not like it. She didn't wear it for long. She normally doesn't wear bangles but she had put that one on maybe 6 months or so before it had to be broken and she has not worn one again since



That's a damn shame  
It broke into pieces??? Aww..... :'(
At my 2 nephews graduation, one of my green snug bangles I had worn for almost a year broke out of nowhere for no reason. When I was walking back to my car...a was almost run over AGAIN!!!! luckily the idiot saw us and stopped in time. I think the jade "took one for the team"---and I kept it because my kids were with me... thank you my poor jade bangle.....poor thing is now in my drawer resting in pieces....no way to hinge it either :-/


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Silver Mom said:


> LOL, I guess you and I think alike.  This lavender has been getting darker and darker for me so I am loving her more and more.  The lavender areas have also been coming more translucent.  I would never have believed that that would have happened but it has so I have grown more attached to her.  What size are you?  I will be on the look out for you if I see a nice lavender.  I don't know why but lavenders are hard to come by.



I really think lavenders get darker...I have a white and very light lavender...it has got darker with constant wear...that makes me happy. Plus your bangle is getting more translucent???? Wow!!! It loves you so much!!! And u almost got rid of her!!! LOL!!! U lucky chick! Yup!! Having both is always the best way!!
If u would be so kind Silver Mom..to look out for lavenders that aren't going to be thousands of dollars...that would be soo nice!!!! My size is 61mm, kind of a "big" size, but it's my bangle size 
Take some mod shots when u get the Green Beauty to your hands!!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Jade4Me said:


> If it wasn't crucial for proper treatment and healing to break the jade, then I would have done the same and taken the splint. I hope your wrist is feeling better and also for a speedy recovery!


 @Jade4Me--
Thanks girl!!! Yes, they said it would be ok with a splint....I didn't want my bangle broken...if I had to, I would have taken if off myself,  pain or no pain.... I could have passed the pain off as the setting of my wrist lol!!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> I have many bangles that can come off without pain...but this one I purposely got kinda tight so it wouldn't knock around,  and when my wrist was a bit swollen,  it wouldn't come off and trying to get it off felt like I was trying to rip off my hand. So I told them it doesn't come off. They then said they could "tap" it off..and I almost stood up and made a scene lol!!! I told them "is there anything else?" And that's when I got the splint. My jade is whole still and my wrist is better by thr day. It hurts still but I have my husband massage it and I put tiger balm liniment (oil on it.
> I have wondered.... they broke your m.i.l's bangle off??! Wow...I would probably cry. I know that cutting circulation off is bad....but,  still   I'm glad she's ok...she is right?



Yes she is fine now thank you. I would have been pretty upset if my everyday bangle from my husband and boys gotten broken but with her she didn't mind too much because she was not attached to it. She wore it at most 6 months and she isn't oo into jade like us crazy Jadies. In fact she was "mad" at the bangle after and so she threw every piece in the garbage


----------



## Silver Mom

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> I really think lavenders get darker...I have a white and very light lavender...it has got darker with constant wear...that makes me happy. Plus your bangle is getting more translucent???? Wow!!! It loves you so much!!! And u almost got rid of her!!! LOL!!! U lucky chick! Yup!! Having both is always the best way!!
> If u would be so kind Silver Mom..to look out for lavenders that aren't going to be thousands of dollars...that would be soo nice!!!! My size is 61mm, kind of a "big" size, but it's my bangle size
> Take some mod shots when u get the Green Beauty to your hands!!!



Thanks ms_lokablue, will look out for you.  But if you already have a lavender you want another one?  I will let you know if I ever find one in your size.  I always go to my jewelers place.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Silver Mom said:


> Thanks ms_lokablue, will look out for you.  But if you already have a lavender you want another one?  I will let you know if I ever find one in your size.  I always go to my jewelers place.



Yes please let me know, I have a partial lavender, not a true one..its white and lavender..I love the purples..


----------



## Silver Mom

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Yes please let me know, I have a partial lavender, not a true one..its white and lavender..I love the purples..



Will do.  Hope you get a full lavender.


----------



## cdtracing

Silver Mom said:


> I saw a nice green one with yellow gold hindge.  Also she had some really nice grey solid bangles.  What size are you?  I use my personal jeweler named Alice.  She does not have an online site.  Almost all my bangles come from her.  I got my yellow, blue, red, princess lavender, white, and now my most recent green one from her.



My wrist meassurement is 7 inches & my hand measurement  across the widest part with my thumb crossed over to my pinky is about 9 1/8.  Most of my metal bangles are an oval shape which I find to be comfortable.  I haven't worn round bangles in years but I'm willing to get use to round ones again if I can find the right jade bangles.  Since my hands are somewhat large, I have always found hinged bangle seem to work better for me.  As it is, the only jade bracelets I have are the 4 link bracelets that I have.


----------



## Silver Mom

cdtracing said:


> My wrist meassurement is 7 inches & my hand measurement  across the widest part with my thumb crossed over to my pinky is about 9 1/8.  Most of my metal bangles are an oval shape which I find to be comfortable.  I haven't worn round bangles in years but I'm willing to get use to round ones again if I can find the right jade bangles.  Since my hands are somewhat large, I have always found hinged bangle seem to work better for me.  As it is, the only jade bracelets I have are the 4 link bracelets that I have.



OK  Will ask Alice. But can you please tell me what is your mm size.


----------



## cdtracing

Silver Mom said:


> OK  Will ask Alice. But can you please tell me what is your mm size.



I don't really know.  Sorry.


----------



## Silver Mom

cdtracing said:


> I don't really know.  Sorry.



cd if you ever find out your mm size let me know then I can ask her.  It is difficult to determine without it.


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi Jadies! Hope everyone is well.   

Silver Mom, I LOOOOOVE that carved bangle you posted.  The color is icy and I'm always fond of carvings.  In fact, I think I'm to the point where I would pick a nicely carved bangle over a smooth one in the same color. 


Also for other posters, my Granny Smith came from Silver Mom's jeweler Alice.  Of all my bangles, she has the best sounding chime. I love her color and clarity, but her actual inner diameter was bigger than I thought it would be.  I think there may have been a measuring/caliper discrepancy, but I loved her too much to send back. She's slightly bigger than FP, but taller than she is wide. It's nice to have a few bigger bangles in rotation.  


Throwback pics of Granny Smith with Smoke.


----------



## Redkoi01

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> @Redkoi1----
> That's too bad Red!!!!!!! I ve done so much of hospitals, I dislike them but they are necessary for sure!!!! I hope you get better soon!!!!!! I have a question, have you worn a bangle into surgery before??? I wonder what they say lol? Tbh---when I first got into my accident (the first of 10 surgeries non my knee and leg) my family asked to put a tiny medicine bundle with me, about the size of a maybe a thimble. Anyway---they pinned it on me with a sterile safety pin!!!!!!! Who knew they had those??!  I am just wondering what they ll say....I know there's jadies out there who can't rake off their bangles..




Hello, finally I am back home. I have been in surgery with a bangle before a few years back. I couldn't remove it so they allow it to stay with me not sure how they cleaned it. I was having reconstructive surgery of my ankle. I have also had many surgeries 16!!! I know the feeling about hospitals but they really have been a life saver for me!!


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> Hi Jadies! Hope everyone is well.
> 
> Silver Mom, I LOOOOOVE that carved bangle you posted.  The color is icy and I'm always fond of carvings.  In fact, I think I'm to the point where I would pick a nicely carved bangle over a smooth one in the same color.
> 
> 
> Also for other posters, my Granny Smith came from Silver Mom's jeweler Alice.  Of all my bangles, she has the best sounding chime. I love her color and clarity, but her actual inner diameter was bigger than I thought it would be.  I think there may have been a measuring/caliper discrepancy, but I loved her too much to send back. She's slightly bigger than FP, but taller than she is wide. It's nice to have a few bigger bangles in rotation.
> 
> 
> Throwback pics of Granny Smith with Smoke.



Hi JKP.  Thank you so much.  I really love the icyness of this bangle so couldn't resist.  LOL    Alice has a few more round carved icy ones.  She bought the boulder and made quite a few of them and since they are from the same boulder they look much like mine.   The carvings are equisite.  I believe there was one with a butterfly carving.  I liked that one too. The color is such a pretty green.  Thank you again.


----------



## Silver Mom

Redkoi01 said:


> Hello, finally I am back home. I have been in surgery with a bangle before a few years back. I couldn't remove it so they allow it to stay with me not sure how they cleaned it. I was having reconstructive surgery of my ankle. I have also had many surgeries 16!!! I know the feeling about hospitals but they really have been a life saver for me!!


RedKoi, so glad you are OK.  Hugs.


----------



## Redkoi01

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> That's a damn shame
> It broke into pieces??? Aww..... :'(
> At my 2 nephews graduation, one of my green snug bangles I had worn for almost a year broke out of nowhere for no reason. When I was walking back to my car...a was almost run over AGAIN!!!! luckily the idiot saw us and stopped in time. I think the jade "took one for the team"---and I kept it because my kids were with me... thank you my poor jade bangle.....poor thing is now in my drawer resting in pieces....no way to hinge it either :-/




Blue don't keep it it is bad luck when mine broke I returned it to the earth plant it with some flowers or a tree!! &#128525; I am glad she took the accident off you and that you are ok.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Hi Jadies! Hope everyone is well.
> 
> Silver Mom, I LOOOOOVE that carved bangle you posted.  The color is icy and I'm always fond of carvings.  In fact, I think I'm to the point where I would pick a nicely carved bangle over a smooth one in the same color.
> 
> 
> Also for other posters, my Granny Smith came from Silver Mom's jeweler Alice.  Of all my bangles, she has the best sounding chime. I love her color and clarity, but her actual inner diameter was bigger than I thought it would be.  I think there may have been a measuring/caliper discrepancy, but I loved her too much to send back. She's slightly bigger than FP, but taller than she is wide. It's nice to have a few bigger bangles in rotation.
> 
> 
> Throwback pics of Granny Smith with Smoke.



Don't blame you for not returning Granny Smith - she's very pretty in a more subtle way. Smoke is drop dead gorgeous! I want a moss in snow now
but will wait. Besides haven't found one in my size and price range yet.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> Hello, finally I am back home. I have been in surgery with a bangle before a few years back. I couldn't remove it so they allow it to stay with me not sure how they cleaned it. I was having reconstructive surgery of my ankle. I have also had many surgeries 16!!! I know the feeling about hospitals but they really have been a life saver for me!!



I'm glad to hear you are home Red - much more comfortable to be home. Be sure to rest and wear your Jade &#128522;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> Hi JKP.  Thank you so much.  I really love the icyness of this bangle so couldn't resist.  LOL    Alice has a few more round carved icy ones.  She bought the boulder and made quite a few of them and since they are from the same boulder they look much like mine.   The carvings are equisite.  I believe there was one with a butterfly carving.  I liked that one too. The color is such a pretty green.  Thank you again.



 Silver Mom did Alice carve any plain bangles from that Boulder or were they all carved bangles? I love butterflies - I bet that one is very feminine and sweet looking


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Silver Mom did Alice carve any plain bangles from that Boulder or were they all carved bangles? I love butterflies - I bet that one is very feminine and sweet looking



Hi 2boys.  All the bangles she made were carved ones.  Yes, they were all so beautiful.  Mine has flowers and peaches.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> Hi 2boys.  All the bangles she made were carved ones.  Yes, they were all so beautiful.



I see... I am partial to plain bangles but if I were to get a carved one I think butterflies and flowers would be top on my list. For now I will admire all the carved bangles many of you Jadies have. Post pics of your carved one when you get it Silver Mom


----------



## Redkoi01

Junkenpo said:


> Hi Jadies! Hope everyone is well.
> 
> Silver Mom, I LOOOOOVE that carved bangle you posted.  The color is icy and I'm always fond of carvings.  In fact, I think I'm to the point where I would pick a nicely carved bangle over a smooth one in the same color.
> 
> 
> Also for other posters, my Granny Smith came from Silver Mom's jeweler Alice.  Of all my bangles, she has the best sounding chime. I love her color and clarity, but her actual inner diameter was bigger than I thought it would be.  I think there may have been a measuring/caliper discrepancy, but I loved her too much to send back. She's slightly bigger than FP, but taller than she is wide. It's nice to have a few bigger bangles in rotation.
> 
> 
> Throwback pics of Granny Smith with Smoke.



I am in love with your princesses!!! Could you share the store where you got them? Thanks


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> I see... I am partial to plain bangles but if I were to get a carved one I think butterflies and flowers would be top on my list. For now I will admire all the carved bangles many of you Jadies have. Post pics of your carved one when you get it Silver Mom



I already got my carved one.  LOL      Here she is.........    I got her yesterday and haven't taken her off yet.  With this batch of bangles rather than carving into the stone Alice carved it on top of the stone like 3D.  I don't usually like carved bangles too but I liked this one right away because it is understated and not to busy.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Redkoi01 said:


> Blue don't keep it it is bad luck when mine broke I returned it to the earth plant it with some flowers or a tree!! &#128525; I am glad she took the accident off you and that you are ok.



@Redkoi01---
SERIOUSLY?????
damn, I had no idea. I ve heard it's bad luck to re-wear a broken one...but I didn't think it would be to just keep one!!?
I will have to take it into the mountains (that's the Native in me!!) And thank it for Taking care of me and put it somewhere....
I had no idea.. I ve heard about people putting a hinge on a broken bangle....I ve heard about it being bad to wear a broken jade..but not about it being bad just still having it... I will have to seriously reconsider keeping my broken jades!!!! And figure out where to put them!!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

2boys_jademommy said:


> I see... I am partial to plain bangles but if I were to get a carved one I think butterflies and flowers would be top on my list. For now I will admire all the carved bangles many of you Jadies have. Post pics of your carved one when you get it Silver Mom



I am super partial to plain bangles but I ALSO LOVE butterflies,  flowers, AND HUMMINGBIRDS!!!! I was wondering if someone would make me a carved bangle with those 3 things....in honor of my friend who died when we were teenagers, her Indian name was "Hummingbird" or "Hummingbird dancer"--- I would lo ve a bangle with flowers and butterflies


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Redkoi01 said:


> Hello, finally I am back home. I have been in surgery with a bangle before a few years back. I couldn't remove it so they allow it to stay with me not sure how they cleaned it. I was having reconstructive surgery of my ankle. I have also had many surgeries 16!!! I know the feeling about hospitals but they really have been a life saver for me!!



@Redkoi01----
Ugh!!!! Ankles!!!!!! I fractured mine in 2012 and I never knew how much we need ankles until then!!! My biggest problem is my kne, but I found out how important an ankle is that time!!!
Wow....we ve had tons of surgeries!!! I ve had my tonsils out, my appendix and gallbladder, and 2 c sections...so I'm at 15....almost to your 16 
Yup!!! Hospitals have saved me!!! I wouldn't be here if there was no hospitals!!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Junkenpo said:


> Hi Jadies! Hope everyone is well.
> 
> Silver Mom, I LOOOOOVE that carved bangle you posted.  The color is icy and I'm always fond of carvings.  In fact, I think I'm to the point where I would pick a nicely carved bangle over a smooth one in the same color.
> 
> 
> Also for other posters, my Granny Smith came from Silver Mom's jeweler Alice.  Of all my bangles, she has the best sounding chime. I love her color and clarity, but her actual inner diameter was bigger than I thought it would be.  I think there may have been a measuring/caliper discrepancy, but I loved her too much to send back. She's slightly bigger than FP, but taller than she is wide. It's nice to have a few bigger bangles in rotation.
> 
> @Junkenpo---
> Ooh!!!! I want a bangle from this Alice!!!!! I love bangles!!!! We should figure a way to do this Junkenpo!!! I want one!! My bangle size is 61mm


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Silver Mom said:


> Will do.  Hope you get a full lavender.



YES PLEASE!!!!!'I want a true lavender  I would be 
In awe!!!!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

I got my black and gray princess from UJ 
She matches my gray bangle...so I'm going to give my dark nephrites a rest and wear these for a bit...I want another one :o


----------



## crytsalline

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> I got my black and gray princess from UJ
> She matches my gray bangle...so I'm going to give my dark nephrites a rest and wear these for a bit...I want another one :o



Very pretty!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

crytsalline said:


> Very pretty!



Thanks Crytsalline!!!! I like it..I want one like yours!! Well ..like a couple of yours lol!!


----------



## crytsalline

Junkenpo said:


> Hi Jadies! Hope everyone is well.
> 
> Silver Mom, I LOOOOOVE that carved bangle you posted.  The color is icy and I'm always fond of carvings.  In fact, I think I'm to the point where I would pick a nicely carved bangle over a smooth one in the same color.
> 
> 
> Also for other posters, my Granny Smith came from Silver Mom's jeweler Alice.  Of all my bangles, she has the best sounding chime. I love her color and clarity, but her actual inner diameter was bigger than I thought it would be.  I think there may have been a measuring/caliper discrepancy, but I loved her too much to send back. She's slightly bigger than FP, but taller than she is wide. It's nice to have a few bigger bangles in rotation.
> 
> 
> Throwback pics of Granny Smith with Smoke.



Wowza!&#129303;


----------



## crytsalline

ms_lokablue13 said:


> thanks crytsalline!!!! I like it..i want one like yours!! Well ..like a couple of yours lol!!



&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## crytsalline

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> I am super partial to plain bangles but I ALSO LOVE butterflies,  flowers, AND HUMMINGBIRDS!!!! I was wondering if someone would make me a carved bangle with those 3 things....in honor of my friend who died when we were teenagers, her Indian name was "Hummingbird" or "Hummingbird dancer"--- I would lo ve a bangle with flowers and butterflies



The hummingbird speaks to me too...


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

crytsalline said:


> The hummingbird speaks to me too...



@Crytsalline--yes it does to me...I love the Hummingbird in  my beadwork....I love hummingbirds during summer time...they are so beautiful 
I also love flowers and butterflies too... they are al so beautiful but they do not live long at all.... I tell myself that when I begin to wonder how live would have been with my friend still here....even tho she died in 1994..I wonder about her a lot...so I tell myself they are all only here a short while to bless us with their beauty


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

crytsalline said:


> The hummingbird speaks to me too...



I love your gold bangle!!!! I also love gold...gold and jade  
And I like your black bangle as well


----------



## Jade4Me

BreadnGem said:


> It's been a while since I was last here. Finally found the bangle I'm looking for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204157
> View attachment 3204158
> View attachment 3204160





Baghera said:


> From 9SJW another Siberian nephrite...I'm still hoping to find the elusive imperial Jade princess (in my price range of course[emoji12])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204450



Wow! How did I miss these posts?! Congrats on some beautiful bangles jadies!


----------



## Jade4Me

Redkoi01 said:


> Hello, finally I am back home. I have been in surgery with a bangle before a few years back. I couldn't remove it so they allow it to stay with me not sure how they cleaned it. I was having reconstructive surgery of my ankle. I have also had many surgeries 16!!! I know the feeling about hospitals but they really have been a life saver for me!!


Great news! Rest and take it easy!



ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> I got my black and gray princess from UJ
> She matches my gray bangle...so I'm going to give my dark nephrites a rest and wear these for a bit...I want another one :o


Yay! How do you like yours? I admit it took me a little while to warm up to my grey/black UJ princess. Mine doesn't have a great polish.



crytsalline said:


> The hummingbird speaks to me too...


Love your gold cuff with your new nephrite bangle - nothing sets off black as well as yellow gold IMO!


----------



## Silver Mom

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Junkenpo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jadies! Hope everyone is well.
> 
> Silver Mom, I LOOOOOVE that carved bangle you posted.  The color is icy and I'm always fond of carvings.  In fact, I think I'm to the point where I would pick a nicely carved bangle over a smooth one in the same color.
> 
> 
> Also for other posters, my Granny Smith came from Silver Mom's jeweler Alice.  Of all my bangles, she has the best sounding chime. I love her color and clarity, but her actual inner diameter was bigger than I thought it would be.  I think there may have been a measuring/caliper discrepancy, but I loved her too much to send back. She's slightly bigger than FP, but taller than she is wide. It's nice to have a few bigger bangles in rotation.
> 
> @Junkenpo---
> Ooh!!!! I want a bangle from this Alice!!!!! I love bangles!!!! We should figure a way to do this Junkenpo!!! I want one!! My bangle size is 61mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ms_loKAbLue13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my black and gray princess from UJ
> She matches my gray bangle...so I'm going to give my dark nephrites a rest and wear these for a bit...I want another one :o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ms_loka, Do you want to call Alice.  PM me and I will give you her phone number.  I saw some pretty gray bangles but I don't know what size.  You can ask her about the lavender too.  I bought one of these from her a long time ago and the one that she has now is similar to these.
Click to expand...


----------



## crytsalline

Wow! Wish Alice had a website!


----------



## crytsalline

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> @Crytsalline--yes it does to me...I love the Hummingbird in  my beadwork....I love hummingbirds during summer time...they are so beautiful
> I also love flowers and butterflies too... they are al so beautiful but they do not live long at all.... I tell myself that when I begin to wonder how live would have been with my friend still here....even tho she died in 1994..I wonder about her a lot...so I tell myself they are all only here a short while to bless us with their beauty



I agree&#128578;


----------



## piosavsfan

crytsalline said:


> Wow! Wish Alice had a website!



Me too! I need to find a lavender bangle.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> I already got my carved one.  LOL      Here she is.........    I got her yesterday and haven't taken her off yet.  With this batch of bangles rather than carving into the stone Alice carved it on top of the stone like 3D.  I don't usually like carved bangles too but I liked this one right away because it is understated and not to busy.



Yes it is 3D - wow the craftsmanship that went into this is incredible. It is less busy than most bangles and the 3D look makes it more unique. I can't get over the translucence of it. It's so beautiful.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> I got my black and gray princess from UJ
> She matches my gray bangle...so I'm going to give my dark nephrites a rest and wear these for a bit...I want another one :o



Very nice Ms Blue and a great match to your grey bangle! Yours has quite a bit of black in it plus a dark  green tinge. If you don't mind stacking they would make a wonderful stack colour wise and because they are slim bangles.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crytsalline said:


> The hummingbird speaks to me too...



I love the black Jade with the yellow gold - compliments perfectly!  Have you received your princess from JOJo yet? This one looks good on you too &#128522;


----------



## crytsalline

2boys_jademommy said:


> I love the black Jade with the yellow gold - compliments perfectly!  Have you received your princess from JOJo yet? This one looks good on you too &#128522;



Hi 2b_jm,
Not yet, soon I hope. Any news on yours?


----------



## crytsalline

Love your gold cuff with your new nephrite bangle - nothing sets off black as well as yellow gold IMO!  [/QUOTE]

Thank you&#128522;


----------



## Jade4Me

Silver Mom said:


> Hi 2boys.  All the bangles she made were carved ones.  Yes, they were all so beautiful.  Mine has flowers and peaches.


Just beautiful your new carved bangle! Who are Alice's talented jade carvers? Are they overseas or local? Maybe my next career should be a jade shop owner where I'd oversee every step from jade sourcing to finished carved pieces - what a dream job!!!


----------



## Silver Mom

Jade4Me said:


> Just beautiful your new carved bangle! Who are Alice's talented jade carvers? Are they overseas or local? Maybe my next career should be a jade shop owner where I'd oversee every step from jade sourcing to finished carved pieces - what a dream job!!!



Hi Jade4Me, I think her carvers are in Hong kong.   Yes it would be a fun job.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crytsalline said:


> Hi 2b_jm,
> Not yet, soon I hope. Any news on yours?



Nothing yet...


----------



## Lots love

love my black diamond in so lucky to have such a beautiful piece of jadeite [emoji7]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3206354
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love my black diamond in so lucky to have such a beautiful piece of jadeite [emoji7]



You sure are Lots Love &#128522;


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> You sure are Lots Love [emoji4]




Thank you so much I love your too [emoji7]


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Jade4Me said:


> Great news! Rest and take it easy!
> 
> 
> Yay! How do you like yours? I admit it took me a little while to warm up to my grey/black UJ princess. Mine doesn't have a great polish.
> 
> 
> Love your gold cuff with your new nephrite bangle - nothing sets off black as well as yellow gold IMO!



@Jade4Me-----
How did you know??? I love the coloring, but the polish isnt that great at all, nor is the 
opaque-ness/translucency....even my MOST opaque jades all have some pretty ok translucency even tho they are opaques :-/ 
not what I imagined at all...but I am doing my best to "fall in love" with her....I do love the coloring very much, as well as the shape,  princess cut.... it is why I bought her...or made my hubbs buy her.....but I'm having a hard time loving her as much as my other jades. I ve also had some super awful days since I put her on  idk why...but I think I might have a new "negative," bad luck bangle 
***Sigh......


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3206354
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love my black diamond in so lucky to have such a beautiful piece of jadeite [emoji7]



You sure are!!!!!!
I am jealous!!!!!!
I want a bangle just like that---the diamond cut finish and polish... I love how it's all black as well.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

2boys_jademommy said:


> Very nice Ms Blue and a great match to your grey bangle! Yours has quite a bit of black in it plus a dark  green tinge. If you don't mind stacking they would make a wonderful stack colour wise and because they are slim bangles.



Thank you 2boys_jademommy! 
I thought so too    I think I might stack them...I'm not a stacker,  but I might be stacking these 2 babies because they compliment each other so well.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Good night/good evening JADIES!!!!!! I wanted to see h
Who was all on JF this evening....where is everyone at anyway?


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Silver Mom said:


> ms_loKAbLue13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ms_loka, Do you want to call Alice.  PM me and I will give you her phone number.  I saw some pretty gray bangles but I don't know what size.  You can ask her about the lavender too.  I bought one of these from her a long time ago and the one that she has now is similar to these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY MOLY!!!!!!!!
> oh my goodness!!!! Yes, I want one!!!!!! Heck yes!!!! Yes, i would like her number! My email is vbluestone1@gmail.com
> And My size is 61mm... wow!!!! I am just drooling!!!! Did you see a lavender there as well! I love these Colors tho!!!!!!! I love the grays
> wow Silver Mom!!!!! U are lucky to have something so close to home, a shop like this!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Silver Mom said:


> ms_loKAbLue13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ms_loka, Do you want to call Alice.  PM me and I will give you her phone number.  I saw some pretty gray bangles but I don't know what size.  You can ask her about the lavender too.  I bought one of these from her a long time ago and the one that she has now is similar to these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.....I just keep looking at these....one of these could be mine!!!!!   :-p
> **fingers crossed!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lots love

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> @Jade4Me-----
> 
> How did you know??? I love the coloring, but the polish isnt that great at all, nor is the
> 
> opaque-ness/translucency....even my MOST opaque jades all have some pretty ok translucency even tho they are opaques :-/
> 
> not what I imagined at all...but I am doing my best to "fall in love" with her....I do love the coloring very much, as well as the shape,  princess cut.... it is why I bought her...or made my hubbs buy her.....but I'm having a hard time loving her as much as my other jades. I ve also had some super awful days since I put her on  idk why...but I think I might have a new "negative," bad luck bangle
> 
> ***Sigh......




Go with your feelings if that's the Gut  I would return it and get somethings you really love nothing wrong with not have a good feel go with your  gut if I was you


----------



## Lots love

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> You sure are!!!!!!
> 
> I am jealous!!!!!!
> 
> I want a bangle just like that---the diamond cut finish and polish... I love how it's all black as well.




Thank you blue I greatly appreciate it I truly hope u find one I know these one out there for u all good things come to those who wait [emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Lots love said:


> Go with your feelings if that's the Gut  I would return it and get somethings you really love nothing wrong with not have a good feel go with your  gut if I was you



I think tomorrow I am going to bless it when I go to church,  then come back and smoke it down with sweetgrass and cedar... and then leave it in Salt like someone suggested once here on the jade forum.....
I ll hope the bad luck leaves.....
As for aesthetics.....I guess I ll have to TRY to love it.... 
Lol, my reasons for most likely keeping it: out of country returns are expensive and a pain!!!  :-/


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Lots love said:


> Thank you blue I greatly appreciate it I truly hope u find one I know these one out there for u all good things come to those who wait [emoji178][emoji178]



@Lots love----
I am in love with your bangle!!!!! It is one heck of a beauty!!!!! I'm sure my own "crown" of my collection is still out there somewhere &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Lots love

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> @Lots love----
> 
> I am in love with your bangle!!!!! It is one heck of a beauty!!!!! I'm sure my own "crown" of my collection is still out there somewhere &#9825;&#9825;




Oh blue thank you for your kind words yes there are do beautiful out here I know a lot of people on here have nicer collection too [emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## Lots love

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> I think tomorrow I am going to bless it when I go to church,  then come back and smoke it down with sweetgrass and cedar... and then leave it in Salt like someone suggested once here on the jade forum.....
> 
> I ll hope the bad luck leaves.....
> 
> As for aesthetics.....I guess I ll have to TRY to love it....
> 
> Lol, my reasons for most likely keeping it: out of country returns are expensive and a pain!!!  :-/




Have to say if you think the bangle has negative send it back I know it's pain but I've experienced it myself get rid of it trust me it's best u do that as soon as possible


----------



## annetok

Been enjoying reading everyone's posts I'm wearing Neptune again today, along with my aquamarine ring. Blue jade is so nice


----------



## annetok

annetok said:


> Been enjoying reading everyone's posts I'm wearing Neptune again today, along with my aquamarine ring. Blue jade is so nice



Here is one more shot


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

annetok said:


> Been enjoying reading everyone's posts I'm wearing Neptune again today, along with my aquamarine ring. Blue jade is so nice



Blue Jade is beautiful I agree. On my right wrist I find myself wearing my blue lavender most as well. I would love someday to get a bluish miss in snow bangle.....
Your blue bangle, ring and dress look gorgeous together &#128522;


----------



## fanofjadeite

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> @fanofjadeite---
> Have you seen people wear one there around their waist? Wow?? If that is the case....they should know before they do it!!!! I think this is a lot like the people who wear catholic rosaries as necklaces....that is disrespectful as well, since it is only for Mary to do and even She doesn't wear it around her neck.
> I love learning things like that---what you just posted... I Will remember and tell people if I ever see them doing that (I am outspoken lol!!)


ms_lokablue, i havent seen people doing that here. but i know some westerners treat buddha as a accessory/ornament that can be worn and place anywhere they like. i sometimes see anklets with buddha charm being sold on ebay, and i always wonder how anyone would want to wear a buddha on the ankle. so disrespectful!


----------



## Jade4Me

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> @Jade4Me-----
> How did you know??? I love the coloring, but the polish isnt that great at all, nor is the
> opaque-ness/translucency....even my MOST opaque jades all have some pretty ok translucency even tho they are opaques :-/
> not what I imagined at all...but I am doing my best to "fall in love" with her....I do love the coloring very much, as well as the shape,  princess cut.... it is why I bought her...or made my hubbs buy her.....but I'm having a hard time loving her as much as my other jades. I ve also had some super awful days since I put her on  idk why...but I think I might have a new "negative," bad luck bangle
> ***Sigh......


How you described yours also describes mine exactly! I agree it's a pain to send it back overseas since it wasn't expensive. It's good points are just like you said - coloring, princess shape, and size. Mine is a good comfy size for me - small enough to sit well, but big enough to slip on/off without soap & water. So mine stays, but in person I wouldn't have bought it...


----------



## Jade4Me

annetok said:


> Here is one more shot


Gorgeous!


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Blue Jade is beautiful I agree. On my right wrist I find myself wearing my blue lavender most as well. I would love someday to get a bluish miss in snow bangle.....
> Your blue bangle, ring and dress look gorgeous together &#128522;



What does Blue Miss in Snow look like?  I have never heard that term before.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> What does Blue Miss in Snow look like?  I have never heard that term before.



Auto spell - I meant to write blue moss in snow
A moss in snow that leans more blue would be exquisite I think


----------



## Junkenpo

Morning jadies!  A few days of black and white stacking, even to bed. It's a little noisy unless I shove the white carved as high up as she will go. She's slightly bigger than black. Would still love to have one that looks like silver mom's, if it were small enough.  Nothing on the money tree for extras right now though. lol


----------



## annetok

2boys_jademommy said:


> Auto spell - I meant to write blue moss in snow
> A moss in snow that leans more blue would be exquisite I think



I have never seen a moss in snow jade that leans towards blue. It must be beautiful. I think I will search for one. I bet it will cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## annetok

Jade4Me said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks, Jade4me and Jademommy


----------



## Jade4Me

Foggy grey opaque day with grey opaque Luna - this is her lightest side that inspired her name.


----------



## Jade4Me

Junkenpo said:


> Morning jadies!  A few days of black and white stacking, even to bed. It's a little noisy unless I shove the white carved as high up as she will go. She's slightly bigger than black. Would still love to have one that looks like silver mom's, if it were small enough.  Nothing on the money tree for extras right now though. lol


Love this black and white stack - the carvings look great stacked!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Morning jadies!  A few days of black and white stacking, even to bed. It's a little noisy unless I shove the white carved as high up as she will go. She's slightly bigger than black. Would still love to have one that looks like silver mom's, if it were small enough.  Nothing on the money tree for extras right now though. lol




I love how they look together JKP. I especially love the lavender - it's so soft and dreamy and sweet looking. Your carved black bangle is strong and I think it loo keven better paired with the lavender than on its own. They complement each other well.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Foggy grey opaque day with grey opaque Luna - this is her lightest side that inspired her name.



Lovely Luna  
Has she grown on you more? She's very dainty I'm wondering if she would look nice with your shiny black bangle - the one in your avatar either stacked or one on each wrist...


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> Lovely Luna
> Has she grown on you more? She's very dainty I'm wondering if she would look nice with your shiny black bangle - the one in your avatar either stacked or one on each wrist...


Yes she's grown more on me! Luna is a nice dainty size for me when I want some jade presence, but not a wide bold one. She's just over 9mm wide and just under 55mm i.d. My gripes with her are similar to Ms Blue's with her UJ grey black princess - not a great polish and beyond opaque. She's glossy, but has several rough spots on her sides. The boulder(s) rough these affordable grey black UJ bangles came from must have truly looked like rocks rather than gemstones in the rough, LOL!   She has a lovely chime though. She probably would look great stacked with Maya (my avatar), but I just can't stack jade bangles and I've tried many times. Nor do I like to wear a jade bangle on my right wrist. But I may try Luna on my right wrist sometime since she wouldn't bang around as much as larger bulkier bangles (I'm right-handed). I'd definitely need soap & water or hair conditioner since my right hand is bigger and less flexible. Maya is too small for my right hand and would probably be very painful if I dare try, so she'd go on my left if I were to wear one on each wrist.  

Any news on your JJ black nephrite bangle?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Yes she's grown more on me! Luna is a nice dainty size for me when I want some jade presence, but not a wide bold one. She's just over 9mm wide and just under 55mm i.d. My gripes with her are similar to Ms Blue's with her UJ grey black princess - not a great polish and beyond opaque. She's glossy, but has several rough spots on her sides. The boulder(s) rough these affordable grey black UJ bangles came from must have truly looked like rocks rather than gemstones in the rough, LOL!   She has a lovely chime though. She probably would look great stacked with Maya (my avatar), but I just can't stack jade bangles and I've tried many times. Nor do I like to wear a jade bangle on my right wrist. But I may try Luna on my right wrist sometime since she wouldn't bang around as much as larger bulkier bangles (I'm right-handed). I'd definitely need soap & water or hair conditioner since my right hand is bigger and less flexible. Maya is too small for my right hand and would probably be very painful if I dare try, so she'd go on my left if I were to wear one on each wrist.
> 
> Any news on your JJ black nephrite bangle?



I'm like you I can't stack. I don't mind waring a bangle on each wrist although I prefer the look of just one bangle however if I did that I would rarely rotate because I like to wear my everyday bangle on my left and feel guilty when not wearing it. My right hand is less flexible too.

My bangle is finished!  Jeff said it has been sent to their "logistics" dept to ship out. He did say they are backlogged since it is holiday season. I have not received tracking info yet.....should receive before Christmas


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> I'm like you I can't stack. I don't mind waring a bangle on each wrist although I prefer the look of just one bangle however if I did that I would rarely rotate because I like to wear my everyday bangle on my left and feel guilty when not wearing it. My right hand is less flexible too.
> 
> My bangle is finished!  Jeff said it has been sent to their "logistics" dept to ship out. He did say they are backlogged since it is holiday season. I have not received tracking info yet.....should receive before Christmas


Yay! Did he send you pics of your bangle? So exciting!!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Yay! Did he send you pics of your bangle? So exciting!!!



No pics....It is exciting and I'm just hoping it is as I envisioned 
Will keep you posted and will post pictures when I get it!


----------



## ArielNature

Thanks to everyone for your help. I managed to solve my bangle color issue. The seller was very helpful and understanding. 
Now, I am for the hunt of a new jadeite bangle. I do miss my old one, it broke when I felt and I believe it saved my wrist lol. 

PD: if you have any recommendations of where I might get a small bangle (52-53 mm) please, let me know.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

ArielNature said:


> Thanks to everyone for your help. I managed to solve my bangle color issue. The seller was very helpful and understanding.
> Now, I am for the hunt of a new jadeite bangle. I do miss my old one, it broke when I felt and I believe it saved my wrist lol.
> 
> PD: if you have any recommendations of where I might get a small bangle (52-53 mm) please, let me know.



52-53 is fairly common. I've heard good things about ultimate jadeite and I personally like ordering from Suzanne's Corner. Jade Fine Jewellery (JoJo) has a huge inventory on Jade bangles. What colour and shape are you looking for?
So how did the seller explain the colour change?


----------



## ArielNature

2boys_jademommy said:


> 52-53 is fairly common. I've heard good things about ultimate jadeite and I personally like ordering from Suzanne's Corner. Jade Fine Jewellery (JoJo) has a huge inventory on Jade bangles. What colour and shape are you looking for?
> So how did the seller explain the colour change?



The color exchange was due to the jade grade but the seller was very understanding and helpful. 
I will check Jojo and ultimate jadeite. I am looking for a lavender bangle, I saw many of the ladies here having beautiful lavender bangles and I fell in love with them


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

ArielNature said:


> The color exchange was due to the jade grade but the seller was very understanding and helpful.
> I will check Jojo and ultimate jadeite. I am looking for a lavender bangle, I saw many of the ladies here having beautiful lavender bangles and I fell in love with them



I like how both these sellers categorize their bangles by size. It makes it easier. 
I love lavender too &#128522;


----------



## Junkenpo

ArielNature said:


> Thanks to everyone for your help. I managed to solve my bangle color issue. The seller was very helpful and understanding.
> Now, I am for the hunt of a new jadeite bangle. I do miss my old one, it broke when I felt and I believe it saved my wrist lol.
> 
> PD: if you have any recommendations of where I might get a small bangle (52-53 mm) please, let me know.



I see that others have recommended ultimate jadeite and jojojade/jadefinejewelry..  I have had success with both... always make sure inquire about flaws, stone lines, cracks, color to the eye... lavender has a tendency to photograph brighter than it looks in real life.   And lavender tends to be a bit more expensive, especially as you go up in color intensity or translucency.


I like this one from UJ, has some translucency, but it is really pale.


----------



## Rmedical

Hello ladies do you think this is classified as a Fu lu shout bangle ? (3 colors?)
Any feed back is appreciated. TIA


----------



## Rmedical

More photos


----------



## Rmedical

One more photo which shows the stone line


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

ArielNature said:


> Thanks to everyone for your help. I managed to solve my bangle color issue. The seller was very helpful and understanding.
> Now, I am for the hunt of a new jadeite bangle. I do miss my old one, it broke when I felt and I believe it saved my wrist lol.
> 
> PD: if you have any recommendations of where I might get a small bangle (52-53 mm) please, let me know.



What color/cut/style are you looking for?


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

annetok said:


> I have never seen a moss in snow jade that leans towards blue. It must be beautiful. I think I will search for one. I bet it will cost an arm and a leg.



@Annetok---that is exactly what I was thinking!!!!! If moss in snow usually costs a lot, I can't imagine a blue moss in snow!!!!! I have a regular green moss in snow but the seller but it down as a 63mm when it was Really a 66.4mm!!!! I wear a 61mm, so a 63mm is kinda big and a 66mm is HUGE!!! So I do not wear it...just take it out and look frm time to time :-/ so I am looking again for one I can wear


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Was wearing this combo today...I like how the gray plays off this normally more blue/green bangle.... the bluish bangle looks so much more blue alone but I like how they look together,  it's like, with their colors and all, they want to be friends  if that even makes sense lol!!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Rmedical said:


> One more photo which shows the stone line



That's a kinda..scary looking stone line!!!! I would be kind of questioning wearing it too much if it was mine. IT IS VERY beautiful tho!!! Idk...tho..
If it is a true 3 colors?? I can see 2 of the colors, but the greens/white kind of melt into one another very well..it's pretty tho.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

ArielNature said:


> Thanks to everyone for your help. I managed to solve my bangle color issue. The seller was very helpful and understanding.
> Now, I am for the hunt of a new jadeite bangle. I do miss my old one, it broke when I felt and I believe it saved my wrist lol.
> 
> PD: if you have any recommendations of where I might get a small bangle (52-53 mm) please, let me know.



I saw a 52mm lavender on ebay just the other day..BUT it was white AND lavender,  it was beautiful,  less the. $200 because of the small size I think...I was wishing my wrist was that tiny!!!! I can't remember the seller...I will look again and see if I see it.


----------



## piosavsfan

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Was wearing this combo today...I like how the gray plays off this normally more blue/green bangle.... the bluish bangle looks so much more blue alone but I like how they look together,  it's like, with their colors and all, they want to be friends  if that even makes sense lol!!!



I love them together! They are beautiful.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

fanofjadeite said:


> ms_lokablue, i havent seen people doing that here. but i know some westerners treat buddha as a accessory/ornament that can be worn and place anywhere they like. i sometimes see anklets with buddha charm being sold on ebay, and i always wonder how anyone would want to wear a buddha on the ankle. so disrespectful!



WOW!!!!!!
I had no idea?! I think that Buddha should be given the respect he is due. I would think common sense would stop some one from wearing it as an anklet?! I know that when you get a Buddha you kind of take on a responsiblity to treat it right and take care of it...
I do not think people should have things like that if they don't know how to treat it or don't know much about it or don't know what they're doing.... I don't like how "culture" these days takes from other cultures and minimizes very important religious symbols and items as "fashion." 
If I ever see anyone wear Buddha as an anklet, I Will be saying something to them!!!!! Thank you for letting us all know fanofjadeite!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

piosavsfan said:


> I love them together! They are beautiful.



@piosavsfan--
Thanks girl!!!! I liked my new UJ, but I like this combo together a lot better  
How have you been? Cold where your at? Or is it just cold where I am lol (utah!!...blah)


----------



## Rmedical

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> That's a kinda..scary looking stone line!!!! I would be kind of questioning wearing it too much if it was mine. IT IS VERY beautiful tho!!! Idk...tho..
> If it is a true 3 colors?? I can see 2 of the colors, but the greens/white kind of melt into one another very well..it's pretty tho.



Thanks ms. I am also a bit concerned about that stone line,  but the seller says its on the inside of the bangle which cannot be felt with finger nail. I thought the pale green and dark green are counted as 2 colors? And there is a little bit of white showing? I'm not sure either. Here is another picture


----------



## Redkoi01

B day look!! Jade and kyanite &#128525;


----------



## fanofjadeite

Rmedical said:


> Hello ladies do you think this is classified as a Fu lu shout bangle ? (3 colors?)
> Any feed back is appreciated. TIA


rmedical, that bangle cannot be classified as fu lu shou. not all tricolor jade is fu lu shou, although many sellers use that term for all tricolor jade. a true fu lu shou jade should be red, green and lavender.


----------



## fanofjadeite

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Was wearing this combo today...I like how the gray plays off this normally more blue/green bangle.... the bluish bangle looks so much more blue alone but I like how they look together,  it's like, with their colors and all, they want to be friends  if that even makes sense lol!!!


cool stack, ms_lokablue


----------



## Jade4Me

Redkoi01 said:


> B day look!! Jade and kyanite &#128525;


Happy birthday! That looks great together - love kyanite and those beads have very nice color!


----------



## Jade4Me

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Was wearing this combo today...I like how the gray plays off this normally more blue/green bangle.... the bluish bangle looks so much more blue alone but I like how they look together,  it's like, with their colors and all, they want to be friends  if that even makes sense lol!!!


Love how the colors and textures look together!


----------



## Jade4Me

Another grey day, but this time wearing green to brighten it up.    I'm not sure why it looks this color in my pic, which was taken in natural overcast daylight. In person it's a soft grey green with small spots of bright apple green along with some black spots.


----------



## Rmedical

fanofjadeite said:


> rmedical, that bangle cannot be classified as fu lu shou. not all tricolor jade is fu lu shou, although many sellers use that term for all tricolor jade. a true fu lu shou jade should be red, green and lavender.



Thanks fanofjadeite. I always thought fu lu shou jade is red,green and white  A Red, green & lavender bangle would look so unique and stunning--my dream bangle


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

fanofjadeite said:


> rmedical, that bangle cannot be classified as fu lu shou. not all tricolor jade is fu lu shou, although many sellers use that term for all tricolor jade. a true fu lu shou jade should be red, green and lavender.



Thanks for that info fanofjadeite!  I too thought that a fu lu shou bangle would be red, white and green. ..like the Mexican or Italian flag LOL 
I had no idea it would be red, green and lavender! I ve seen it once, but there wasn't much lavender on that bangle and tbh--it was that pretty I didn't think :-/


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

fanofjadeite said:


> cool stack, ms_lokablue



Thanks fanofjadeite!!!!! I ve been looking at all your jade pics on the pics only thread...WOW!!!! I can't believe how much jade some of you chicas have!!!!!! I am in awe!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Redkoi01 said:


> B day look!! Jade and kyanite &#128525;



@Redkoi01! !!
HAPPY BIRTHDAY GIRL!!!!!! I love your blue bead bracelet!!!!! My middle name is blue and I need one like it too 
I hope you are super blessed this year and you don't have any more surgery or hospital trips unless they are fast and speedy and for something simple..much love jade sister!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Rmedical said:


> Thanks ms. I am also a bit concerned about that stone line,  but the seller says its on the inside of the bangle which cannot be felt with finger nail. I thought the pale green and dark green are counted as 2 colors? And there is a little bit of white showing? I'm not sure either. Here is another picture



I think if u cant feel it, then it's a stone line, right?
 It's kind of like those "croissant" jades...the ones that have stacks of stone lines Inside the bangle that go horizontally. ...but they are SUPER TOUGH...tougher then regular jade bangles because they have been essentially pressed and pressed with pressure by the earth.
With me...if I can't feel it and its inside the bangle..it's good to go


----------



## Ixorajade

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Thanks for that info fanofjadeite!  I too thought that a fu lu shou bangle would be red, white and green. ..like the Mexican or Italian flag LOL
> I had no idea it would be red, green and lavender! I ve seen it once, but there wasn't much lavender on that bangle and tbh--it was that pretty I didn't think :-/



I read that fu lu shou bangle could also refer to a jade with 3 colours.  But the fu lu shou combination that fetches the highest value is the  combination of red, green and purple.  Some other information associates 'fu' with red, 'lu' with green and 'shou' with purple.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Rmedical said:


> Hello ladies do you think this is classified as a Fu lu shout bangle ? (3 colors?)
> Any feed back is appreciated. TIA



I've been thinking,  I think this bangle is one of those ones they call "lucky spot" in Chinese. ...and the lucky spot is either red or green.
I have one....it is one of those ones that looks milky/rice porridge-y...it is foggy inside. Anyway...it has a lucky green spot and the rest is a lighter (white) color then yours. So it looks a lot like yours but it's got a dark green spot Instead of your red one


----------



## Ixorajade

Redkoi01 said:


> B day look!! Jade and kyanite &#128525;



Happy birthday Redkoi!


----------



## Ixorajade

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Was wearing this combo today...I like how the gray plays off this normally more blue/green bangle.... the bluish bangle looks so much more blue alone but I like how they look together,  it's like, with their colors and all, they want to be friends  if that even makes sense lol!!!



Love this combi!  Is it heavy to wear both bangles?


----------



## Ixorajade

Somehow the best places to photograph jade is either in the car or in the bathroom.   Here's a shot of Gaia in the bathroom hee


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Ixorajade said:


> Love this combi!  Is it heavy to wear both bangles?



How did you know??!
I don't usually wear stacks so it kind of was!! BUT, I'm trying to become a "stacker"  I really want to stack my bangles like everyone else. 
These bangles are thick, they have a kind of high dome, but they aren't too thick height-wise. 
I ve heard that you can wear bangles at a time--1 on one wrist and 2 on the other... but no more then that.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Ixorajade said:


> Somehow the best places to photograph jade is either in the car or in the bathroom.   Here's a shot of Gaia in the bathroom hee



Love your bangle!  I love the transparency and the red in it!!!
I like the bathroom for pics  I take my occasionally selfie pics in the bathroom LOL!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Jade4Me said:


> Another grey day, but this time wearing green to brighten it up.    I'm not sure why it looks this color in my pic, which was taken in natural overcast daylight. In person it's a soft grey green with small spots of bright apple wowgreen along with some black spots.



@Jade4Me--
Wow! Love this bangle! It is bright and happy looking! It looks like it has a tad of blue in it? Is that true?


----------



## Jade4Me

Ixorajade said:


> Somehow the best places to photograph jade is either in the car or in the bathroom.   Here's a shot of Gaia in the bathroom hee


Amazing shot - love your Gaia!



ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> @Jade4Me--
> Wow! Love this bangle! It is bright and happy looking! It looks like it has a tad of blue in it? Is that true?


My other shot made it look color polished IMO! But it's not and doesn't look so bright in person. Here's an outdoor shot that is more true, but still doesn't show her greens so well either as she's grey green in person with not so much blue. Jade colors can be so hard to capture in photos!


----------



## teagansmum

Rmedical said:


> Thanks ms. I am also a bit concerned about that stone line,  but the seller says its on the inside of the bangle which cannot be felt with finger nail. I thought the pale green and dark green are counted as 2 colors? And there is a little bit of white showing? I'm not sure either. Here is another picture



What a lovely bangle!! From the first shot of the stone line, I too was worried as it looked more like a crack going straight from the top to the bottom instead of looking like a stoneline, but it this photo you can see in is a stone line within the jade. Like cracked ice would be. I have one with a stone line much like this and it was my holiday bangle that I took on my travels and banged it 1000 times! It never broke and I feel it won't ever effect the bangle.


----------



## teagansmum

Jade4Me said:


> Amazing shot - love your Gaia!
> 
> 
> My other shot made it look color polished IMO! But it's not and doesn't look so bright in person. Here's an outdoor shot that is more true, but still doesn't show her greens so well either as she's grey green in person with not so much blue. Jade colors can be so hard to capture in photos!



I can just imagine her in person as this photo of her is so beautiful!! I love how she quickly goes from one color to the next sharply in the photo.


----------



## teagansmum

Ixorajade said:


> Somehow the best places to photograph jade is either in the car or in the bathroom.   Here's a shot of Gaia in the bathroom hee



I too find the best photos are taken in the car and bathroom! LOL
I so love the color and transparency of your bangle. You must be so proud to wear her!


----------



## ArielNature

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> I saw a 52mm lavender on ebay just the other day..BUT it was white AND lavender,  it was beautiful,  less the. $200 because of the small size I think...I was wishing my wrist was that tiny!!!! I can't remember the seller...I will look again and see if I see it.



Wow! If you manage to find it again, please pm me! I'm looking for a lavender or white and lavender bangle. Btw, I saw the pics of your bangles and I love them, they look amazing together!


----------



## Redkoi01

Thank you to all, it was a nice day and I saw so many beautiful Jade bangles it was distracting from the music at the Chinese philharmonic orchestra.


----------



## piosavsfan

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> @piosavsfan--
> Thanks girl!!!! I liked my new UJ, but I like this combo together a lot better
> How have you been? Cold where your at? Or is it just cold where I am lol (utah!!...blah)


 I've been good. I'm in SoCal so it is warm, still wearing dresses! Still hunting for a pretty lavender/blue bangle. How are you?


----------



## Jade4Me

teagansmum said:


> I can just imagine her in person as this photo of her is so beautiful!! I love how she quickly goes from one color to the next sharply in the photo.


Thanks! I love her black spots as it gives her character!


----------



## Jade4Me

Redkoi01 said:


> Thank you to all, it was a nice day and I saw so many beautiful Jade bangles it was distracting from the music at the Chinese philharmonic orchestra.


That must have been fun spying jade bangles on others!


----------



## Redkoi01

Color vs translucency??? What will you choose??
Just curious &#128522;


----------



## Lots love

season greetings to all Jade lovers [emoji182]


----------



## fanofjadeite

Ixorajade said:


> Somehow the best places to photograph jade is either in the car or in the bathroom.   Here's a shot of Gaia in the bathroom hee


Gaia is so translucent and dreamy


----------



## BabyDarling

Rmedical said:


> One more photo which shows the stone line



Stone lines make me worried too but since everyone says as long as it's a stone line and not a crack it should be fine  the colour and translucency is beautiful. 



ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Was wearing this combo today...I like how the gray plays off this normally more blue/green bangle.... the bluish bangle looks so much more blue alone but I like how they look together,  it's like, with their colors and all, they want to be friends  if that even makes sense lol!!!



They match very well! They remind me almost of marble and look like "pillars of strength" 



Redkoi01 said:


> B day look!! Jade and kyanite [emoji7]



Happy birthday! or belated birthday oops. Hope you had an amazing celebration! Love the stack. 



Ixorajade said:


> Somehow the best places to photograph jade is either in the car or in the bathroom.   Here's a shot of Gaia in the bathroom hee



Gaia is freaking gorgeous! You can really see the beautiful red swirls.


----------



## BabyDarling

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3209415
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> season greetings to all Jade lovers [emoji182]




Oops I missed your post! Season's greetings dear! Counting down till Christmas & New Years.


----------



## Lots love

BabyDarling said:


> Oops I missed your post! Season's greetings dear! Counting down till Christmas & New Years.




Same to u as well baby darling [emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## crosso

Ixorajade said:


> Somehow the best places to photograph jade is either in the car or in the bathroom.   Here's a shot of Gaia in the bathroom hee



Lol, how true! I snapped this pic in the car yesterday &#9786;
Gaia is stunning in the light!!


----------



## Ixorajade

Jade4Me said:


> Amazing shot - love your Gaia!
> 
> 
> My other shot made it look color polished IMO! But it's not and doesn't look so bright in person. Here's an outdoor shot that is more true, but still doesn't show her greens so well either as she's grey green in person with not so much blue. Jade colors can be so hard to capture in photos!



This bangle is so interesting with the sharp contrast. Looks like a polka dot ribbon was wrapped ard it


----------



## Ixorajade

crosso said:


> Lol, how true! I snapped this pic in the car yesterday &#9786;
> Gaia is stunning in the light!!



Beautiful transculcent roses on your bangle!  

And thank you all for the nice words for Gaia.


----------



## Ixorajade

Redkoi01 said:


> Color vs translucency??? What will you choose??
> Just curious &#128522;



At the moment, I would choose translucency. Like JKP's smoke and silvermom latest bangle.  How abt you?


----------



## Tarayue

Hi everyone,
I finally joined this forum after off and on reading through this thread. It sure went fast. I can now enjoy looking through the pictures I have not been able to view.
My experiences with jade was mainly when I was a young child I had a kylin jadeite pendent. I wore it for many years, well over a decade before I feared it would break because the string had worn down the edge that held it. And I always enjoyed the idea of a jade bangle, for my mom wore one for as long as I could remember. I was never able to commit to a bangle though, for fear of breaking it.

Now, I was always a bit of a rock hound and have a hobby in jewelry and crafting. I did a fair amount of research on gems, stones, jade, minerals, etc. But jade is really hard to tell if its not right in front of you and even it is a real stone it may not actually be jadeite or nephrite. I sort of gave up, and just went for any stones I like the color or style with a price tag that didnt hurt too much.

What revived my interest in jade was my trip to China recently. I went with my sister, on one of those ridiculously cheap tours with airfare included. The catch was that it was a shopping tour, where they take you to one or two shopping places and a few scenic routes. We traveled though Shanghai, Hangzhou, Nanjing, Wuxi, Suzhou areas. The shops was based off the area we were at, so there was dragon well green tea, purple clay teapots, crystal carvings with delicate painting inside the crystal, jade, silk, pearls, and more jade/jewelry stores. The price on the jade was crazy, the retail tag on them was so high I didnt know whether to laugh or run. Of course there is always bargaining, it is safe to say you can cut 50% immediately, probably up to 30% depending on the expensive items. But that also goes to say, I dont know how to bargain to save my life, nor did I dare to spend that amount of money even at a fair price.

After I got back, I went back to researching and looking at ebay and more. I took a risk and purchased from Paul from jadeisus.com; much of the bangles I inquired about was gone. And that was before I saw some comments on this thread. Anyways supposedly the items were shipped over a week ago, there was no tracking number provided. I am praying at least I get something worthwhile.

I also purchase a little pendent from hongtaiyan60 on ebay because the design was interesting and looked like real jade. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221924928124?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

I got a question for those of you who live in the USA. Have there been any problems with customs in receiving your jadeite items?

Thanks, my post got a little long


----------



## fanofjadeite

jadies, i came across this article and decided to share it here. would u jadies send a christmas card to the brave and strong little girl, please? thank you very much. 

http://www.today.com/kindness/arson-victim-8-has-christmas-wish-collecting-cards-around-world-t60321


----------



## Redkoi01

Ixorajade said:


> At the moment, I would choose translucency. Like JKP's smoke and silvermom latest bangle.  How abt you?



I like intense colors that is why I struggle because I have to choose between this 2 characteristics. 
But I think I like translucency if bangle has personality and it is not plain white.


----------



## BabyDarling

Tarayue said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I finally joined this forum after off and on reading through this thread. It sure went fast. I can now enjoy looking through the pictures I have not been able to view.
> 
> My experiences with jade was mainly when I was a young child I had a kylin jadeite pendent. I wore it for many years, well over a decade before I feared it would break because the string had worn down the edge that held it. And I always enjoyed the idea of a jade bangle, for my mom wore one for as long as I could remember. I was never able to commit to a bangle though, for fear of breaking it.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I was always a bit of a rock hound and have a hobby in jewelry and crafting. I did a fair amount of research on gems, stones, jade, minerals, etc. But jade is really hard to tell if its not right in front of you and even it is a real stone it may not actually be jadeite or nephrite. I sort of gave up, and just went for any stones I like the color or style with a price tag that didnt hurt too much.
> 
> 
> 
> What revived my interest in jade was my trip to China recently. I went with my sister, on one of those ridiculously cheap tours with airfare included. The catch was that it was a shopping tour, where they take you to one or two shopping places and a few scenic routes. We traveled though Shanghai, Hangzhou, Nanjing, Wuxi, Suzhou areas. The shops was based off the area we were at, so there was dragon well green tea, purple clay teapots, crystal carvings with delicate painting inside the crystal, jade, silk, pearls, and more jade/jewelry stores. The price on the jade was crazy, the retail tag on them was so high I didnt know whether to laugh or run. Of course there is always bargaining, it is safe to say you can cut 50% immediately, probably up to 30% depending on the expensive items. But that also goes to say, I dont know how to bargain to save my life, nor did I dare to spend that amount of money even at a fair price.
> 
> 
> 
> After I got back, I went back to researching and looking at ebay and more. I took a risk and purchased from Paul from jadeisus.com; much of the bangles I inquired about was gone. And that was before I saw some comments on this thread. Anyways supposedly the items were shipped over a week ago, there was no tracking number provided. I am praying at least I get something worthwhile.
> 
> 
> 
> I also purchase a little pendent from hongtaiyan60 on ebay because the design was interesting and looked like real jade.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221924928124?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> I got a question for those of you who live in the USA. Have there been any problems with customs in receiving your jadeite items?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, my post got a little long




Welcome to the forum!  Do post pics when you get your goodies! The pendant looks lovely. I hope you receive what you bought from Jadeisus.. *fingers crossed* 

I totally understand what you mean when it comes to bargaining.. I'm so bad at it i would either be too shy to ask for a discount or think I got a good price when I could have gotten it for much less. haha. 

Hopefully someone from the U.S. will be able to answer your question.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Was wearing this combo today...I like how the gray plays off this normally more blue/green bangle.... the bluish bangle looks so much more blue alone but I like how they look together,  it's like, with their colors and all, they want to be friends  if that even makes sense lol!!!



They look fantastic together Ms Blue!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Rmedical said:


> Thanks ms. I am also a bit concerned about that stone line,  but the seller says its on the inside of the bangle which cannot be felt with finger nail. I thought the pale green and dark green are counted as 2 colors? And there is a little bit of white showing? I'm not sure either. Here is another picture



I think it should be ok if you can not feel it with your fingers. Jade is so strong


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> B day look!! Jade and kyanite &#128525;



Hey Red Happy Belated Birthday!!!!
What a bluetiful combo


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Amazing shot - love your Gaia!
> 
> 
> My other shot made it look color polished IMO! But it's not and doesn't look so bright in person. Here's an outdoor shot that is more true, but still doesn't show her greens so well either as she's grey green in person with not so much blue. Jade colors can be so hard to capture in photos!



It's gorgeous Jade4Me. I love that spearminty green with the darker green pattern. The other pic you had looked like it was glowing lol!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> Color vs translucency??? What will you choose??
> Just curious &#128522;



Red I would choose translucency in general and the reason for me is because I personally find all colours of jade beautiful. I remember JKP jokingly refered to one of her bangles as "dishwater colour" but it is so translucent and absolutely beautiful in my opinion. The bangle my hubby and boys gave me that I wear on my left everyday doesnt have the best colour of green and there is a brown vein but it is watery looking and I adore it. 
Now when it comes to Hetian and or nephrite which tends to be more opaque and creamy looking I prefer a high shine / polish. I just like shiny and translucent bangles and not some much the opaque ones.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

I had a crazy day yesterday so just catching up....I am loving the beautiful pics Jadies! Hope everyone is having an amazing day 
Oh and a little update - my bangle is complete and just waiting to be shipped out! Haven't heard that it has been shipped yet so I will wait a couple days before emailing them.


----------



## zipcount

Tarayue said:


> Hi everyone,
> I finally joined this forum after off and on reading through this thread. It sure went fast. I can now enjoy looking through the pictures I have not been able to view.
> My experiences with jade was mainly when I was a young child I had a kylin jadeite pendent. I wore it for many years, well over a decade before I feared it would break because the string had worn down the edge that held it. And I always enjoyed the idea of a jade bangle, for my mom wore one for as long as I could remember. I was never able to commit to a bangle though, for fear of breaking it.
> 
> Now, I was always a bit of a rock hound and have a hobby in jewelry and crafting. I did a fair amount of research on gems, stones, jade, minerals, etc. But jade is really hard to tell if its not right in front of you and even it is a real stone it may not actually be jadeite or nephrite. I sort of gave up, and just went for any stones I like the color or style with a price tag that didnt hurt too much.
> 
> What revived my interest in jade was my trip to China recently. I went with my sister, on one of those ridiculously cheap tours with airfare included. The catch was that it was a shopping tour, where they take you to one or two shopping places and a few scenic routes. We traveled though Shanghai, Hangzhou, Nanjing, Wuxi, Suzhou areas. The shops was based off the area we were at, so there was dragon well green tea, purple clay teapots, crystal carvings with delicate painting inside the crystal, jade, silk, pearls, and more jade/jewelry stores. The price on the jade was crazy, the retail tag on them was so high I didnt know whether to laugh or run. Of course there is always bargaining, it is safe to say you can cut 50% immediately, probably up to 30% depending on the expensive items. But that also goes to say, I dont know how to bargain to save my life, nor did I dare to spend that amount of money even at a fair price.
> 
> After I got back, I went back to researching and looking at ebay and more. I took a risk and purchased from Paul from jadeisus.com; much of the bangles I inquired about was gone. And that was before I saw some comments on this thread. Anyways supposedly the items were shipped over a week ago, there was no tracking number provided. I am praying at least I get something worthwhile.
> 
> I also purchase a little pendent from hongtaiyan60 on ebay because the design was interesting and looked like real jade.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221924928124?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> I got a question for those of you who live in the USA. Have there been any problems with customs in receiving your jadeite items?
> 
> Thanks, my post got a little long


Hi Tara, I see you are in Cali, I'm at Nor Cal.  I have no problem with customs receiving jade orders from overseas.  I've bought from China and Thailand.  One time my package was opened for examination and that's about it.  Happy jade shopping!


----------



## Jade4Me

Redkoi01 said:


> Color vs translucency??? What will you choose??
> Just curious &#128522;


Guess I'm a color gal right now! This is my most bright green Canadian nephrite bangle.


----------



## Jade4Me

Welcome Tarayue! I'm in the U.S. and have never had custom issues with jade from China, Thailand and Singapore. I think your items from jadeisus will make it to you just fine. I've bought from him before and it can take up to 3 weeks (with the holidays maybe a little more) coming from Thailand by registered mail, but they have always arrived OK.


----------



## Tarayue

BabyDarling said:


> Welcome to the forum!  Do post pics when you get your goodies! The pendant looks lovely. I hope you receive what you bought from Jadeisus.. *fingers crossed*
> 
> I totally understand what you mean when it comes to bargaining.. I'm so bad at it i would either be too shy to ask for a discount or think I got a good price when I could have gotten it for much less. haha.
> 
> Hopefully someone from the U.S. will be able to answer your question.




Thanks BabyDarling! Seriously, hoping my bangles will actually make it. I am actually also looking at some bangles on jojojade.com as well... Trying to stop myself didn't work.


----------



## Tarayue

Jade4Me said:


> Welcome Tarayue! I'm in the U.S. and have never had custom issues with jade from China, Thailand and Singapore. I think your items from jadeisus will make it to you just fine. I've bought from him before and it can take up to 3 weeks (with the holidays maybe a little more) coming from Thailand by registered mail, but they have always arrived OK.




YAY! Thanks for the update. Gives me some peace of mind.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Tarayue said:


> Thanks BabyDarling! Seriously, hoping my bangles will actually make it. I am actually also looking at some bangles on jojojade.com as well... Trying to stop myself didn't work.



JoJo does have a LOT of beautiful bangles....no use in trying to stop - we are all Jaddicts here lol!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Guess I'm a color gal right now! This is my most bright green Canadian nephrite bangle.



Rare to find such bright nephrite - you're lucky and it fits you so well. I love the proportions of it. The chunky bangles really suit your slim wrists


----------



## Tarayue

zipcount said:


> Hi Tara, I see you are in Cali, I'm at Nor Cal.  I have no problem with customs receiving jade orders from overseas.  I've bought from China and Thailand.  One time my package was opened for examination and that's about it.  Happy jade shopping!



Hi zipcount, I almost missed your reply. I'm still trying to get a hang of this forum. Thank you!



2boys_jademommy said:


> JoJo does have a LOT of beautiful bangles....no use in trying to stop - we are all Jaddicts here lol!



Yes, jojojade has alot of beautiful bangles. But the ones I inquired about are gone. It quite hard searching through the site at times. Pictures don't load, looking through thousands of products, examining pictures... The price filter never seems to work. Hopefully, Jeff will help me out.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Tarayue said:


> Hi zipcount, I almost missed your reply. I'm still trying to get a hang of this forum. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, jojojade has alot of beautiful bangles. But the ones I inquired about are gone. It quite hard searching through the site at times. Pictures don't load, looking through thousands of products, examining pictures... The price filter never seems to work. Hopefully, Jeff will help me out.



I feel your pain. 2 of the bangles I was interested in were sold. He still has not removed from his website. Same thing happened about a year ago. And yes the price filter never works. I like that it is organized by size but they really should update their inventory and site more often. Is he looking out for a type of bangle for you or are you thinking of getting something custom made?


----------



## Tarayue

2boys_jademommy said:


> I feel your pain. 2 of the bangles I was interested in were sold. He still has not removed from his website. Same thing happened about a year ago. And yes the price filter never works. I like that it is organized by size but they really should update their inventory and site more often. Is he looking out for a type of bangle for you or are you thinking of getting something custom made?



I am pretty sure that custom made is out of my price range. If I ever do that, I would be the person buying a stone rough,  "stone gambling." Then get it made... lol

Anyways, I was going for a lower priced piece and test it out. I searched for so long and found a few around $60 that I liked. But they were all gone. I examined those picture in depth to check for cracks and chips. They looked good, even if they had faults/flaws? I can't see. I am having him check size 55mm range, light colors, $60-$200. Most are price more than that, so happy hunting on his part. 

Here are the ones I liked from jojojade that are gone;
http://www.jojojade.com/charming-blue-grey-color-jade-bangele-p-28896.html?cPath=15_16
http://www.jojojade.com/wonderful-blue-grey-color-jade-bangle-p-20112.html?cPath=15_23
http://www.jojojade.com/wonderful-light-blue-color-jade-bangle-p-28546.html?cPath=15_23

I really wanted to test out a lower price piece to test it out on the feel and quality. I would of loved to see the difference between picture and actual item. I prefer slightly more translucency (or water) in jade but with online purchases, it's a gamble. 

Heck, it's a gamble in real life too. I recently been to Little Saigon (near Westminster, CA) to check out jade. There were tons of little jewelry stores, and it was a mixed lot. I knew some were nephrite, jadeite, agate, chalcedony, etc. I went to a store/stall that had mostly jadeite, then picked an item least likely to be dyed or treated. (It was light gray, larger crystal structures, some fiber-like/cotton-like inclusions) It was quoted at $145 but she would sell it to me for $130. I knew the bangle had faults, but wasn't sure if it was treated or not. I didn't like it enough to test it out further,and did not wish the seller to waste more time on me. But I must say, the bangle looked pretty good with my skin tone.

Since nothing I order arrived yet, I may have to look around at Monterey Park, Rowland Heights, or LA Chinatown/ DTLA Jewelry District too...


----------



## piosavsfan

It annoys me that on Jojo's website, after you filter by size, you can't sort by price. Ugh! And I have a hard time figuring out the colors sometimes because they are not described in the listing, sometimes not described in the title either, and pictures can be deceiving.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Tarayue said:


> I am pretty sure that custom made is out of my price range. If I ever do that, I would be the person buying a stone rough,  "stone gambling." Then get it made... lol
> 
> Anyways, I was going for a lower priced piece and test it out. I searched for so long and found a few around $60 that I liked. But they were all gone. I examined those picture in depth to check for cracks and chips. They looked good, even if they had faults/flaws? I can't see. I am having him check size 55mm range, light colors, $60-$200. Most are price more than that, so happy hunting on his part.
> 
> Here are the ones I liked from jojojade that are gone;
> http://www.jojojade.com/charming-blue-grey-color-jade-bangele-p-28896.html?cPath=15_16
> http://www.jojojade.com/wonderful-blue-grey-color-jade-bangle-p-20112.html?cPath=15_23
> http://www.jojojade.com/wonderful-light-blue-color-jade-bangle-p-28546.html?cPath=15_23
> 
> I really wanted to test out a lower price piece to test it out on the feel and quality. I would of loved to see the difference between picture and actual item. I prefer slightly more translucency (or water) in jade but with online purchases, it's a gamble.
> 
> Heck, it's a gamble in real life too. I recently been to Little Saigon (near Westminster, CA) to check out jade. There were tons of little jewelry stores, and it was a mixed lot. I knew some were nephrite, jadeite, agate, chalcedony, etc. I went to a store/stall that had mostly jadeite, then picked an item least likely to be dyed or treated. (It was light gray, larger crystal structures, some fiber-like/cotton-like inclusions) It was quoted at $145 but she would sell it to me for $130. I knew the bangle had faults, but wasn't sure if it was treated or not. I didn't like it enough to test it out further,and did not wish the seller to waste more time on me. But I must say, the bangle looked pretty good with my skin tone.
> 
> Since nothing I order arrived yet, I may have to look around at Monterey Park, Rowland Heights, or LA Chinatown/ DTLA Jewelry District too...



Tarayue those bangles are lovely - too bad they are sold. It's a great price. I agree it is somewhat of a gamble with Jade. 

I hope the bangles you ordered arrive soon - be sure to take pics


----------



## Tarayue

piosavsfan said:


> It annoys me that on Jojo's website, after you filter by size, you can't sort by price. Ugh! And I have a hard time figuring out the colors sometimes because they are not described in the listing, sometimes not described in the title either, and pictures can be deceiving.



Yups, that is why I was going to risk a relatively inexpensive one first. Who know?!



2boys_jademommy said:


> Tarayue those bangles are lovely - too bad they are sold. It's a great price. I agree it is somewhat of a gamble with Jade.
> 
> I hope the bangles you ordered arrive soon - be sure to take pics



Maybe I will get them before the end of the year... I will post pictures for sure.

I been searching the web to fill in the gap jade is leaving behind, LOL
Ebay has been like a drug...
I looked over Ultimate Jadeite, the ones I am more interested in is priced at $200+...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221943980152?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
http://www.ebay.com/itm/321923744426?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Then I found some stuff from only-jade from ebay... wow
light green and lavender bangles that could be siblings..
http://www.ebay.com/itm/151888416307?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
http://www.ebay.com/itm/161890211953?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
Slight speckled...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/151838232167?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

I would be seriously tempted with light green and lavender /white bangles...
Has anyone bought anything from only-jade? They call alot of things jade, but they do seem to categorizes agate jade, xiu jade (serpentine), etc

I suspect... Until I am actually wearing a bangle, there is no stopping the search.


----------



## piosavsfan

I'm loving this lavender bangle from only-jade, but the price is out of my budget.


----------



## piosavsfan

Tarayue said:


> Yups, that is why I was going to risk a relatively inexpensive one first. Who know?!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I will get them before the end of the year... I will post pictures for sure.
> 
> I been searching the web to fill in the gap jade is leaving behind, LOL
> Ebay has been like a drug...
> I looked over Ultimate Jadeite, the ones I am more interested in is priced at $200+...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221943980152?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321923744426?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Then I found some stuff from only-jade from ebay... wow
> light green and lavender bangles that could be siblings..
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151888416307?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161890211953?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Slight speckled...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151838232167?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I would be seriously tempted with light green and lavender /white bangles...
> Has anyone bought anything from only-jade? They call alot of things jade, but they do seem to categorizes agate jade, xiu jade (serpentine), etc
> 
> I suspect... Until I am actually wearing a bangle, there is no stopping the search.


 I really like the 2nd lavender you posted from only-jade. Have never purchased from them but I admire a lot of their lavender bangles!


----------



## Tarayue

piosavsfan said:


> I'm loving this lavender bangle from only-jade, but the price is out of my budget.



That one is beautiful, it must cost $$$$. But I do prefer lighter shades. There is even a discount and alot of bangle on only-jade right now...


----------



## BabyDarling

Tarayue said:


> Yups, that is why I was going to risk a relatively inexpensive one first. Who know?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I will get them before the end of the year... I will post pictures for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> I been searching the web to fill in the gap jade is leaving behind, LOL
> 
> Ebay has been like a drug...
> 
> I looked over Ultimate Jadeite, the ones I am more interested in is priced at $200+...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221943980152?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321923744426?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> Then I found some stuff from only-jade from ebay... wow
> 
> light green and lavender bangles that could be siblings..
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151888416307?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161890211953?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Slight speckled...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151838232167?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> I would be seriously tempted with light green and lavender /white bangles...
> 
> Has anyone bought anything from only-jade? They call alot of things jade, but they do seem to categorizes agate jade, xiu jade (serpentine), etc
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect... Until I am actually wearing a bangle, there is no stopping the search.




Tarayue, there's a thread where ppl post reviews of sellers they've bought from, you can check it out: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/the-reputable-jade-sellers-list-884042.html

I've bought from Only-Jade recently, my advice would be to look at the pics very carefully and check the description. The seller does indicate any flaws etc.  

Oh trust me, even with a bangle on your wrist, you'd still be on the hunt for more. hahaha. the addiction is real.


----------



## Tarayue

BabyDarling said:


> Tarayue, there's a thread where ppl post reviews of sellers they've bought from, you can check it out: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/the-reputable-jade-sellers-list-884042.html
> 
> I've bought from Only-Jade recently, my advice would be to look at the pics very carefully and check the description. The seller does indicate any flaws etc.
> 
> Oh trust me, even with a bangle on your wrist, you'd still be on the hunt for more. hahaha. the addiction is real.



Thanks, I'll look it up the review thread. 

The addiction is very real...


----------



## teagansmum

Hello Jade ladies! I spent the day going through posts and got jade fever after a long time of being dormant. I really wanted a lavender bangle to be calming for the Christmas season but can't afford to get anything expensive as it's the season to shop for other's....but.... I broke down and purchased this bangle today after staring at it at work for hours. I love the green nugget that looks like a heart and the yellow specks and of course the lavender. I was concerned about color polish, but the seller assured me there was no color polish and it does come with a certificate. Guess I won't know until she arrives, but I'm wondering what you ladies think? She won't be here for a few weeks yet, so the anticipation is going to get to me. lol I do believe another lady here bought a pendant from the same seller recently. He seems very honest with his listings.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/57-6mm-100-...474769?hash=item3ab88ee191:g:XO8AAOSwbdpWZsoq


----------



## Tarayue

Oh gosh so pretty... >.> I looked at the reputable sellers list.

If only it was in my size...

https://www.etsy.com/listing/255637114/transulent-bangle-white-olive-nephrite?ref=shop_home_active_8


----------



## Tarayue

teagansmum said:


> Hello Jade ladies! I spent the day going through posts and got jade fever after a long time of being dormant. I really wanted a lavender bangle to be calming for the Christmas season but can't afford to get anything expensive as it's the season to shop for other's....but.... I broke down and purchased this bangle today after staring at it at work for hours. I love the green nugget that looks like a heart and the yellow specks and of course the lavender. I was concerned about color polish, but the seller assured me there was no color polish and it does come with a certificate. Guess I won't know until she arrives, but I'm wondering what you ladies think? She won't be here for a few weeks yet, so the anticipation is going to get to me. lol I do believe another lady here bought a pendant from the same seller recently. He seems very honest with his listings.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/57-6mm-100-...474769?hash=item3ab88ee191:g:XO8AAOSwbdpWZsoq



Very nice, it has unique character. That spot of green and dash of purple is quite vibrant, with speckles of honey. I hope it looks even better in real life. Looking forward to updates.

Also, that green spot reminds be of a heart-shaped octopus swimming around.


----------



## teagansmum

Tarayue said:


> Very nice, it has unique character. That spot of green and dash of purple is quite vibrant, with speckles of honey. I hope it looks even better in real life. Looking forward to updates.
> 
> Also, that green spot reminds be of a heart-shaped octopus swimming around.



It does look like a heart shaped octopus! LOL
The white bangle is lovely, but you'll find your size and meant to be. The fun is looking!


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi jadies!

boy does this thread move fast!  Tarayue, welcome... i look forward to your photos when your jade arrives.  

...I'm trying to be good in hopes that Xmas brings some nice jade, too. lol


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies!
> 
> boy does this thread move fast!  Tarayue, welcome... i look forward to your photos when your jade arrives.
> 
> ...I'm trying to be good in hopes that Xmas brings some nice jade, too. lol



Hi JKP, ran into Alice, my jeweler tonight at the Mall.  She said she had a beautiful Lavender bangle that just came in.  I think it is too big for you though.  She said it is rather expensive so it is just as well.  Sigh..... sometimes it is so hard.  LOL


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> Hello Jade ladies! I spent the day going through posts and got jade fever after a long time of being dormant. I really wanted a lavender bangle to be calming for the Christmas season but can't afford to get anything expensive as it's the season to shop for other's....but.... I broke down and purchased this bangle today after staring at it at work for hours. I love the green nugget that looks like a heart and the yellow specks and of course the lavender. I was concerned about color polish, but the seller assured me there was no color polish and it does come with a certificate. Guess I won't know until she arrives, but I'm wondering what you ladies think? She won't be here for a few weeks yet, so the anticipation is going to get to me. lol I do believe another lady here bought a pendant from the same seller recently. He seems very honest with his listings.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/57-6mm-100-...474769?hash=item3ab88ee191:g:XO8AAOSwbdpWZsoq



Hi Teagansmum I think your new bangle will look great. Such interesting colours and colour patterns. The patches of lavender are quite vivid and the green heart is very sweet. It's nice to get yourself something during Christmas time too. I have made it a little tradition to buy myself something every year-past two years have been perfume and this year is my black bangle which I am anxiously waiting for. Hope both our bangles arrive soon!


----------



## fanofjadeite

teagansmum said:


> Hello Jade ladies! I spent the day going through posts and got jade fever after a long time of being dormant. I really wanted a lavender bangle to be calming for the Christmas season but can't afford to get anything expensive as it's the season to shop for other's....but.... I broke down and purchased this bangle today after staring at it at work for hours. I love the green nugget that looks like a heart and the yellow specks and of course the lavender. I was concerned about color polish, but the seller assured me there was no color polish and it does come with a certificate. Guess I won't know until she arrives, but I'm wondering what you ladies think? She won't be here for a few weeks yet, so the anticipation is going to get to me. lol I do believe another lady here bought a pendant from the same seller recently. He seems very honest with his listings.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/57-6mm-100-...474769?hash=item3ab88ee191:g:XO8AAOSwbdpWZsoq


thats a very pretty bangle, tea


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> I'm loving this lavender bangle from only-jade, but the price is out of my budget.



Wow is all I can say....


----------



## Beadweaver

I have to show what I have coming for Christmas.&#128525; Nephrite from Russia.


----------



## zipcount

Tarayue said:


> Oh gosh so pretty... >.> I looked at the reputable sellers list.
> 
> If only it was in my size...
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/255637114/transulent-bangle-white-olive-nephrite?ref=shop_home_active_8


Tara, the seller takes custom orders, you can message them with your size.


----------



## zipcount

Beadweaver said:


> I have to show what I have coming for Christmas.&#128525; Nephrite from Russia.


Wow, that is pretty!  I was actually speaking with the seller for a custom green one too.  But I went with another seller since they are in the states so I didn't have to wait.  Can't wait to see mod shots in person.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Beadweaver said:


> I have to show what I have coming for Christmas.&#128525; Nephrite from Russia.



Very bright happy green Beadweaver! I think Jade4Me has a vibrant green nephrite bangle too. You must be so excited - hope it arrives in time for Christmas


----------



## fanofjadeite

Beadweaver said:


> I have to show what I have coming for Christmas.&#128525; Nephrite from Russia.


wow! what a breathtaking bangle! u must be so excited, beadweaver! congrats!


----------



## Beadweaver

Thanks everyone!  I'll post shots when it gets here.  The seller was really fast making it, it was a special order. 56mm ,15mm wide , 8mm thick and 57g.,


----------



## teagansmum

Beadweaver said:


> I have to show what I have coming for Christmas.&#128525; Nephrite from Russia.



What a beauty!!!!!!!


----------



## dster1

Ladies, I need your opinion. I impulsively bought this off eBay and now I'm wondering if I paid too much. What do you think of this bangle? I know it's subjective, but what would you pay for it?


----------



## Tarayue

dster1 said:


> Ladies, I need your opinion. I impulsively bought this off eBay and now I'm wondering if I paid too much. What do you think of this bangle? I know it's subjective, but what would you pay for it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211866
> View attachment 3211867
> View attachment 3211868
> View attachment 3211869
> View attachment 3211870



Guessing from the picture, I am guessing that is from only-jade. The bangle looks really pretty, but since I am not a expert on price, and I don't know how much you paid... I do believe that only-jade pricing seems fair. 

I personally would not pay more than $150 because visible stone lines or faults... but the colors are nice, and has quite a good translucence. I am guessing the bangle you have cost ranges in the $200-$300 for color and texture.


----------



## zipcount

Dster, I've bought something similar on impulse from only-jade.  The bangle I got looks nothing liked the picture.  There is no trace of lavender, so I returned it.  Seller is good about accepting returns though if you  change your mind.  With that said I won't pay more than $150 for it.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

teagansmum said:


> Hello Jade ladies! I spent the day going through posts and got jade fever after a long time of being dormant. I really wanted a lavender bangle to be calming for the Christmas season but can't afford to get anything expensive as it's the season to shop for other's....but.... I broke down and purchased this bangle today after staring at it at work for hours. I love the green nugget that looks like a heart and the yellow specks and of course the lavender. I was concerned about color polish, but the seller assured me there was no color polish and it does come with a certificate. Guess I won't know until she arrives, but I'm wondering what you ladies think? She won't be here for a few weeks yet, so the anticipation is going to get to me. lol I do believe another lady here bought a pendant from the same seller recently. He seems very honest with his listings.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/57-6mm-100-...474769?hash=item3ab88ee191:g:XO8AAOSwbdpWZsoq



That's very pretty Teagansmum!!!!! I like it! It doesn't look color polished as I myself have some color polished items I had to clean off... ugh!! It's such a bummer to get color polish....takes me a minute to get it off!!
I like the deep purple!! I like bangles that have spots of bright color with greens and white like this bangle!.good find!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

dster1 said:


> Ladies, I need your opinion. I impulsively bought this off eBay and now I'm wondering if I paid too much. What do you think of this bangle? I know it's subjective, but what would you pay for it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211866
> View attachment 3211867
> View attachment 3211868
> View attachment 3211869
> View attachment 3211870



Ive also dealt with only jade...and I usually ask them for a discount 
I think she's , around $150....I saw one that was VERY similar, it was a beauty but too small for me...I think they were asking less then $100...
I ve been looking on ebay (where I usually get bangles,  but it's a long process of looking at pages and pages of bangles, most treated, ugh!!!....) and it seems like for this color, jade sellers are selling for around $200-$300 dollars.
I always ask for discounts...even if it's $10 off. All the sellers usually oblige me, the only one who doesn't is UJ


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

dster1 said:


> Ladies, I need your opinion. I impulsively bought this off eBay and now I'm wondering if I paid too much. What do you think of this bangle? I know it's subjective, but what would you pay for it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211866
> View attachment 3211867
> View attachment 3211868
> View attachment 3211869
> View attachment 3211870



Hi Dster the colour is very soft and pretty. I am terrible with pricing. Without knowing which seller you bought it from it is hard to say. If you like it then you did not pay too much &#128521;


----------



## Junkenpo

Morning jadies!  

I have another week of work before I get to take some vacation for the holidays!  Lucky me... so much planning to be doing.  Love it.  DS  has cousins that skateboard and has decided that's what he wants the most for Christmas.Our advice was it is better to have good trucks and wheels, so we tried. I'm a little surprised at the cost for a plank of wood with wheels. lol I'm a little nervous... I'm thinking of supergluing a little bit of jade on the underside somewhere. haha  He's had a razor scooter that he's done well with, so I'm thinking he should be okay.

For those of you who shop ebay for your jade.. what kind of search words do you use to find your bangles?


----------



## dster1

Thank you for the replies, ladies. I paid $200 from only-jade but think I've seen it going for less by other sellers which is why I'm on this fence.


----------



## Christofle

Some my first jade bangle in the wild recently at my University's Starbucks. It was a gorgeous lavender bangle, I think maybe something like 20 mm?
Reminded me of you fabulous ladies from this thread!


----------



## Tarayue

So my jadeisus purchases came in. It took about 2 weeks. I pretty sure it is not grade C jadeite, but it's possible it is grade B. I can't say for sure, the polishing was a little rough in some areas, there is a minor pitting. But not like the grade B pitting/crazing/etching  I've seen before. If the pitting gets worst over a bit of time, I guess I will know it is grade B.

This is the site picture info page.
http://www.jadeisus.com/ban/JB2800.htm
http://www.jadeisus.com/ebay/JB740.htm

Here are some pictures irl;


----------



## Tarayue

More pictures of jadeisus irl;


----------



## Tarayue

Modeled bangles from jadeisus irl;


----------



## Tarayue

Modeled bangles from jadeisus outdoors irl;


----------



## Tarayue

Junkenpo said:


> Morning jadies!
> 
> I have another week of work before I get to take some vacation for the holidays!  Lucky me... so much planning to be doing.  Love it.  DS  has cousins that skateboard and has decided that's what he wants the most for Christmas.Our advice was it is better to have good trucks and wheels, so we tried. I'm a little surprised at the cost for a plank of wood with wheels. lol I'm a little nervous... I'm thinking of supergluing a little bit of jade on the underside somewhere. haha  He's had a razor scooter that he's done well with, so I'm thinking he should be okay.
> 
> For those of you who shop ebay for your jade.. what kind of search words do you use to find your bangles?




Happy Holidays!

My usual search words:
jade
jadeite
jade bangles
jadeite bangles
certified jadeite bangle
nephrite jade bangle

I usually look through hundreds of listings to find what looks good to me, tag some by watching the item, then go back later to the seller store to filter though the items and feedback.

PS. use epoxy to glue the jade, you have to find the sweet spot that doesn't get scraped up too much.


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> Rare to find such bright nephrite - you're lucky and it fits you so well. I love the proportions of it. The chunky bangles really suit your slim wrists


Thanks! It's just under 16mm wide and so doesn't look so chunky in person, but it does look sorta chunky in my pic.  



teagansmum said:


> Hello Jade ladies! I spent the day going through posts and got jade fever after a long time of being dormant. I really wanted a lavender bangle to be calming for the Christmas season but can't afford to get anything expensive as it's the season to shop for other's....but.... I broke down and purchased this bangle today after staring at it at work for hours. I love the green nugget that looks like a heart and the yellow specks and of course the lavender. I was concerned about color polish, but the seller assured me there was no color polish and it does come with a certificate. Guess I won't know until she arrives, but I'm wondering what you ladies think? She won't be here for a few weeks yet, so the anticipation is going to get to me. lol I do believe another lady here bought a pendant from the same seller recently. He seems very honest with his listings.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/57-6mm-100-...474769?hash=item3ab88ee191:g:XO8AAOSwbdpWZsoq


I hope it's not color polished, but you'll know right away when you shine your UV light on it. I love the colors and patterns!



Beadweaver said:


> I have to show what I have coming for Christmas.&#128525; Nephrite from Russia.


Such a gorgeous translucent rich gemmy green! Love love love it!


----------



## teagansmum

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> That's very pretty Teagansmum!!!!! I like it! It doesn't look color polished as I myself have some color polished items I had to clean off... ugh!! It's such a bummer to get color polish....takes me a minute to get it off!!
> I like the deep purple!! I like bangles that have spots of bright color with greens and white like this bangle!.good find!



Thank you so much!! I too have had color polished bangles and what a mess trying to remove it. I wasn't planing on buying another but couldn't stop looking at this one and the bf finally said "just buy it already", so I went ahead. Can't wait for it to arrive!!


----------



## Jade4Me

dster1 said:


> Thank you for the replies, ladies. I paid $200 from only-jade but think I've seen it going for less by other sellers which is why I'm on this fence.


I'm not good with judging the value of lavender, but if this looks as pretty in person as it does in the seller's pics, then $200 is not a bad price. The ones that go for less may or may not be as nice in person... Good luck!



Tarayue said:


> Modeled bangles from jadeisus outdoors irl;


IMO (non-expert here) I think his bangles listing over $200 are probably B grade. Most listed under $200 look A grade. I have A grade ones and a B grade from him. So I think your green one with the black spot is probably A grade, but your princess one may be B grade. Black spots can tend to be rough because of the structure of the stone and its inclusions - they can't smooth it out without taking to much of the jade off making the bangle wonky/uneven shaped. I remember a jade sister awhile back considering a Jojo bangle listing at over 1-2K that had rough spots in its black patch! How do you feel about your new bangles? They look great on you!


----------



## teagansmum

Tarayue said:


> Modeled bangles from jadeisus irl;



Such great choices!! I love how smooth and classy your first bangle is and how the other has such character.


----------



## Jade4Me

Today's bangle is mostly mottled black & green with a small patch of light minty green and it is also a sharp transitions in colors.


----------



## Jade4Me

teagansmum said:


> Thank you so much!! I too have had color polished bangles and what a mess trying to remove it. I wasn't planing on buying another but couldn't stop looking at this one and the bf finally said "just buy it already", so I went ahead. Can't wait for it to arrive!!


Kudos to your BF for being so supportive of your jade addiction...er I mean jade collecting...


----------



## Jade4Me

Christofle said:


> Some my first jade bangle in the wild recently at my University's Starbucks. It was a gorgeous lavender bangle, I think maybe something like 20 mm?
> Reminded me of you fabulous ladies from this thread!


Awww thanks and it would be exciting as I almost never see others wearing jade bangles! But one day awhile back at Costco I saw not one, but 2 ladies wearing lovely pale translucent green jade bangles! They were not together, but their bangles were similar and I wonder if they ran into each other while there to notice the other's bangle.


----------



## Tarayue

Jade4Me said:


> I'm not good with judging the value of lavender, but if this looks as pretty in person as it does in the seller's pics, then $200 is not a bad price. The ones that go for less may or may not be as nice in person... Good luck!
> 
> 
> IMO (non-expert here) I think his bangles listing over $200 are probably B grade. Most listed under $200 look A grade. I have A grade ones and a B grade from him. So I think your green one with the black spot is probably A grade, but your princess one may be B grade. Black spots can tend to be rough because of the structure of the stone and its inclusions - they can't smooth it out without taking to much of the jade off making the bangle wonky/uneven shaped. I remember a jade sister awhile back considering a Jojo bangle listing at over 1-2K that had rough spots in its black patch! How do you feel about your new bangles? They look great on you!



Thanks for sharing your experience. The princess bangle looks more lavender in the pictures than real life, there is even tiny dust-like specks ingrained in the stone or pits. And both bangles from jadeisus has a similar surface texture and polish. Of course, that black spot (dark green) is extra rough. I am on the fence to say grade A or B. But I do like them, wearing one on each arm at the moment. I do prefer the princess style a bit more. 

I was also pleasantly surprised I got the items within 2 weeks, before I was so afraid of not receiving anything because there was no tracking...



teagansmum said:


> Such great choices!! I love how smooth and classy your first bangle is and how the other has such character.



Thank you! The patterns on the chunky one is quite beautiful to look at, one of the reasons I picked it. And I feel the same about the princess round.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Morning jadies!
> 
> I have another week of work before I get to take some vacation for the holidays!  Lucky me... so much planning to be doing.  Love it.  DS  has cousins that skateboard and has decided that's what he wants the most for Christmas.Our advice was it is better to have good trucks and wheels, so we tried. I'm a little surprised at the cost for a plank of wood with wheels. lol I'm a little nervous... I'm thinking of supergluing a little bit of jade on the underside somewhere. haha  He's had a razor scooter that he's done well with, so I'm thinking he should be okay.
> 
> For those of you who shop ebay for your jade.. what kind of search words do you use to find your bangles?



My boys got into skateboarding this past summer. That and scootering!
Why couldn't they have gotten into jade lol!

Hmm I usually just search jade bangles or 51 mm jade bangles....


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Tarayue said:


> Modeled bangles from jadeisus outdoors irl;



Hey Tarayue, both bangles look great on you. I am not great at deciphering the grade of jade unless it is obvious. I've also never bought or even checked out this seller before so I have no knowledge of them. How do you feel about your bangles? The lavender is softer but I personally like your green one with the spinach green patch


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

dster1 said:


> Thank you for the replies, ladies. I paid $200 from only-jade but think I've seen it going for less by other sellers which is why I'm on this fence.



I don't think you overpaid at all. It is difficult to get an exact pricing on jade because there is so many factors involved but $200.00 seems fair. Honestly I was guessing you probably paid around $350.00 for it and so yeah $200.00 is good


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Today's bangle is mostly mottled black & green with a small patch of light minty green and it is also a sharp transitions in colors.



I love this one Jade4Me....it's like a dark moss in snow to me - instead of green bits floating around white you have the dark spinach green / black bits floating around the spearmint green. This one has loads of personality


----------



## Silver Mom

My moss in snow bangle.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> My moss in snow bangle.



A true moss in snow....it's beautiful. So ethereal. 
My next bangle will be a moss in snow I hope


----------



## Tarayue

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hey Tarayue, both bangles look great on you. I am not great at deciphering the grade of jade unless it is obvious. I've also never bought or even checked out this seller before so I have no knowledge of them. How do you feel about your bangles? The lavender is softer but I personally like your green one with the spinach green patch



Hi, I bought from jadeisus.com before I found this thread mentioning him. It made me super paranoid. There was talk that his stuff is grade B, and that he is dishonest. I thought I would not even get any bangles. Plus, I got my bangles within two weeks, no tracking though...

Communicating with him online was ok, though there are weird typos. I account that to, if he is the man from his website, he must for close to his 70s? 

I wouldn't recommend buying anything from him that is over $150 USD with discount (he usually has a 50% discount). It sort of like what Jade4Me said, most of his products listed under $200 seem grade A. And I must say, pictures can be deceiving, it's hard to actually see quality of polish, stone structures, nicks/chips, etc. I guess buy stuff with character, like my green bangle with the spinach patch, lower the risk.

Also, if you wish to buy from him, you have to email first to check if it's still available. Many that I first inquired about were gone. He does not seem to update his website. Also I don't really understand why his payment system is the way it is. I asked to pay by paypal, and he was okay with it.

End Note: I am quite happy with my purchase. It was be great if it was really untreated jadeite. But I am not a expert... Right now, if I give it a benefit of a doubt, I would say both my bangles are grade A. It just that the quality or crystal structure of the jade is not great causing the pitted look (minor orange peel effect).


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Tarayue said:


> So my jadeisus purchases came in. It took about 2 weeks. I pretty sure it is not grade C jadeite, but it's possible it is grade B. I can't say for sure, the polishing was a little rough in some areas, there is a minor pitting. But not like the grade B pitting/crazing/etching  I've seen before. If the pitting gets worst over a bit of time, I guess I will know it is grade B.
> 
> This is the site picture info page.
> http://www.jadeisus.com/ban/JB2800.htm
> http://www.jadeisus.com/ebay/JB740.htm
> 
> Here are some pictures irl;



I got a grade B/C bangle from Jadeisus!!!!
He is a scam!!!!! He charges LOTS of money for treated bangles...I coulda got a better grade A bangle with nice color/translucency for what I paid him. His pictures were the best...and I figured Since he said it was grade A, it would be grade A....I took a chance and screwed myself over. And I told him that he was selling $5 crap and he said I could send it back but I didn't---husband's call on that one. :-/
I would say, if you have extra money to send them back, and maybe lose---send them back!!! I'm still pissed off about the one I got. I think all his bangles are probably Grade B/C....even the very expensive ones..they're all suspect in my mind. Another thing is the very bangle I bought is still listed on his site----so it probably isn't "the only" one....he probably has multiples of the bangle or something! 
If you have real grade A bangles...it is very obvious in the weight and look of a bangle alone.
Pitting is a sign that the bangle has been bleached and polymer filled...mine looks ok, no obvious pitting but one of our jade sisters(I think Faithgrace) posted some pics long ago about tiny, almost need a loupe pitting of grade B/C jade, and mine has that when I looked at it thr a microscope and a regular loupe  :-/ 
 The man is a scam....a straight hustler... I hope he gets what's coming to him through karma or whatever....I'm just let the universe handle this for me... my husband didn't want to send back the bangle....he said anyone like that might not even send the refund back to us at all..
Sorry Tarayue.. but that is my opinion of him and his shoddy bangles


----------



## Lots love

Silver Mom said:


> My moss in snow bangle.




Gorgeous piece of jadeite thank u for sharing [emoji179]


----------



## Tarayue

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> I got a grade B/C bangle from Jadeisus!!!!
> He is a scam!!!!! He charges LOTS of money for treated bangles...I coulda got a better grade A bangle with nice color/translucency for what I paid him. His pictures were the best...and I figured Since he said it was grade A, it would be grade A....I took a chance and screwed myself over. And I told him that he was selling $5 crap and he said I could send it back but I didn't---husband's call on that one. :-/
> I would say, if you have extra money to send them back, and maybe lose---send them back!!! I'm still pissed off about the one I got. I think all his bangles are probably Grade B/C....even the very expensive ones..they're all suspect in my mind. Another thing is the very bangle I bought is still listed on his site----so it probably isn't "the only" one....he probably has multiples of the bangle or something!
> If you have real grade A bangles...it is very obvious in the weight and look of a bangle alone.
> Pitting is a sign that the bangle has been bleached and polymer filled...mine looks ok, no obvious pitting but one of our jade sisters(I think Faithgrace) posted some pics long ago about tiny, almost need a loupe pitting of grade B/C jade, and mine has that when I looked at it thr a microscope and a regular loupe  :-/
> The man is a scam....a straight hustler... I hope he gets what's coming to him through karma or whatever....I'm just let the universe handle this for me... my husband didn't want to send back the bangle....he said anyone like that might not even send the refund back to us at all..
> Sorry Tarayue.. but that is my opinion of him and his shoddy bangles



Buying jade is a gamble, online or not. I totally believe that some of his stuff is not up to par. I bought relatively inexpensive pieces, that when added with shipping in such, the cost seemed fair. What I got would not be described as $5 bangles, but still totally possible it was treated.  I am sorry your jade buying experience was bad...
I seen worst "jade" sold for more than what I purchased, I decided to take the gamble of not even getting anything for my money, either customs or scam. There is so many things that seem to be jade, but are other stones and etc.

On side note:

I have a safety coin ("pi" or donut shape) piece of jade that was given to me, I concluded as grade B & C. 

I had kept on wondering if it was real or not. After wear it for a week I noticed more and more changes. The carving of the hole was rough, the color and luster of the stone changed. Then when examining the stone closer I could see the stone has etching throughout. That the spot of color though the stone seem to stronger in the veins/cracks. The etching of the stone seems to have a round bubble texture, similar to polished basalt.

I have my childhood kylin pendent and a new bat coin pendent that are grade A to compare with that B & C grade safety coin. The quality or clarity may not be great, but the polish and lustre is almost completely smooth with few pits. So when I look at my new bangles, I still can't definitely say it was treated because of some orange peel like texture.

But heck I still like them.


----------



## annetok

Just got back from Bali... My now-fiance bought me a rainbow moonstone ring, which looks good with my blue Neptune


----------



## annetok

annetok said:


> Just got back from Bali... My now-fiance bought me a rainbow moonstone ring, which looks good with my blue Neptune



And here's my red spinel engagement ring. We picked it together in Bali:") lighting is a bit off because the sun was setting.

By the way, Neptune is also from Only Jade, who has multiple accounts on ebay. Neptune exceeded my expectations and was priced reasonably. I guess it depends on luck


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

annetok said:


> And here's my red spinel engagement ring. We picked it together in Bali:") lighting is a bit off because the sun was setting.
> 
> By the way, Neptune is also from Only Jade, who has multiple accounts on ebay. Neptune exceeded my expectations and was priced reasonably. I guess it depends on luck




Congratulations Annetok!! Your engagement is spectacular - I love the design! So happy for you &#128512;


----------



## Tarayue

annetok said:


> Just got back from Bali... My now-fiance bought me a rainbow moonstone ring, which looks good with my blue Neptune





annetok said:


> And here's my red spinel engagement ring. We picked it together in Bali:") lighting is a bit off because the sun was setting.
> 
> By the way, Neptune is also from Only Jade, who has multiple accounts on ebay. Neptune exceeded my expectations and was priced reasonably. I guess it depends on luck



Really nice! Moonstone and labradorite are some of my favorites... Neptune is a beaut as well, lovely shade of green/blue and veining pattern.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

annetok said:


> Just got back from Bali... My now-fiance bought me a rainbow moonstone ring, which looks good with my blue Neptune



They complement each other nicely! Neptune looks great on you and so does your new ring - 2 beautiful new rings You must have had an amazing trip


----------



## annetok

2boys_jademommy said:


> Congratulations Annetok!! Your engagement is spectacular - I love the design. Did you pick it or did your fiancé surprise you with it? So happy for you &#128512;



Thank you! We picked it together because he knew I'm not into diamonds and tended to like quirky things. We were choosing between a six-ray star ruby and this one. The spinel won out in the end because it's the color of my birthstone, garnet.


----------



## annetok

2boys_jademommy said:


> They complement each other nicely! Neptune looks great on you and so does your new ring - 2 beautiful new rings You must have had an amazing trip



Oh yes! Bali is my absolute fave place. I think Japan is great too but nothing beats the beach!


----------



## Junkenpo

garnet is my birthstone, too ... love your red spinel ring...the red looks rich with the gold!


online jade shopping is such a gamble when you are first searching on your own and learning.  I got 2 bangles before I started posting on the jade thread and learning about grades.  My first jade bangle was bought at a fair and I have no idea what grade it was. I just liked the size and coloring.  It cracked after a fall from the bathroom counter & I just chucked it, no second thoughts.  Then I got another one off ebay and it was too big, so I gave it to MIL.  I think now it might be treated... it's snug for her to get on and off, so she only wears it occasionally. 

The first jade thread was super helpful at suggesting trustworthy sellers and I only usually purchase relatively inexpensive jade.  The jadeite reference thread is also useful for helping to develop an "eye" for levels of quality in A jade.


----------



## dster1

Jade4Me said:


> I'm not good with judging the value of lavender, but if this looks as pretty in person as it does in the seller's pics, then $200 is not a bad price. The ones that go for less may or may not be as nice in person... Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO (non-expert here) I think his bangles listing over $200 are probably B grade. Most listed under $200 look A grade. I have A grade ones and a B grade from him. So I think your green one with the black spot is probably A grade, but your princess one may be B grade. Black spots can tend to be rough because of the structure of the stone and its inclusions - they can't smooth it out without taking to much of the jade off making the bangle wonky/uneven shaped. I remember a jade sister awhile back considering a Jojo bangle listing at over 1-2K that had rough spots in its black patch! How do you feel about your new bangles? They look great on you!




T
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
the seller send me additional photos and it doesn't seem like there's actually much lavender compared to the listing photos.


----------



## Tarayue

dster1 said:


> T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the seller send me additional photos and it doesn't seem like there's actually much lavender compared to the listing photos.



Lavenders are hard to capture right. They go light or gray or white depending on lighting, angle, etc... It's a nice bangle. Don't worry too much?


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

annetok said:


> And here's my red spinel engagement ring. We picked it together in Bali:") lighting is a bit off because the sun was setting.
> 
> By the way, Neptune is also from Only Jade, who has multiple accounts on ebay. Neptune exceeded my expectations and was priced reasonably. I guess it depends on luck



WOW ANNETOK!!!!!
you always menition going to Bali!!! I am super jealous!!!! 
CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR ENGAGEMENT!!! your ring is beautiful!!!!! I love it!!!! Thats neat your soon to be husband picked it with you. That means it's something you both love


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Junkenpo said:


> garnet is my birthstone, too ... love your red spinel ring...the red looks rich with the gold!
> 
> 
> online jade shopping is such a gamble when you are first searching on your own and learning.  I got 2 bangles before I started posting on the jade thread and learning about grades.  My first jade bangle was bought at a fair and I have no idea what grade it was. I just liked the size and coloring.  It cracked after a fall from the bathroom counter & I just chucked it, no second thoughts.  Then I got another one off ebay and it was too big, so I gave it to MIL.  I think now it might be treated... it's snug for her to get on and off, so she only wears it occasionally.
> 
> The first jade thread was super helpful at suggesting trustworthy sellers and I only usually purchase relatively inexpensive jade.  The jadeite reference thread is also useful for helping to develop an "eye" for levels of quality in A jade.



@Junkenpo----
That "Jade/Jadeite photos only" thread is helpful. There was a jade sister who posted MAD jade pics "to help train your eyes" (was it Faithgrace? ) and that helped me A LOT!!! now I'm pretty good and spotting things with just a (good/decent) picture(s) whereas before I was just so-so....always more to Learn


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Tarayue said:


> Buying jade is a gamble, online or not. I totally believe that some of his stuff is not up to par. I bought relatively inexpensive pieces, that when added with shipping in such, the cost seemed fair. What I got would not be described as $5 bangles, but still totally possible it was treated.  I am sorry your jade buying experience was bad...
> I seen worst "jade" sold for more than what I purchased, I decided to take the gamble of not even getting anything for my money, either customs or scam. There is so many things that seem to be jade, but are other stones and etc.
> 
> On side note:
> 
> I have a safety coin ("pi" or donut shape) piece of jade that was given to me, I concluded as grade B & C.
> 
> I had kept on wondering if it was real or not. After wear it for a week I noticed more and more changes. The carving of the hole was rough, the color and luster of the stone changed. Then when examining the stone closer I could see the stone has etching throughout. That the spot of color though the stone seem to stronger in the veins/cracks. The etching of the stone seems to have a round bubble texture, similar to polished basalt.
> 
> I have my childhood kylin pendent and a new bat coin pendent that are grade A to compare with that B & C grade safety coin. The quality or clarity may not be great, but the polish and lustre is almost completely smooth with few pits. So when I look at my new bangles, I still can't definitely say it was treated because of some orange peel like texture.
> 
> But heck I still like them.




 I think I'm just still ticked off....he's the only person I ve dealt with whose sent me a B grade and it's supposed to be A grade.. ..
I think it is a big gamble....so far...I ve done pretty well..I'm pretty decent with pictures,  but Jadeisus' pictures aren't that great....I thought (I am naive..HEY!!!! I'm from UTAH!!! we are trusting people!!!) I wouldn't be done dirty but I was :-/
Surprisingly,  on ebay I ve done very well...I ve always got A grades...some had stone lines, but I always bargained them down..I got one nice bangle for $10.00 + shipping....it's a gray and green. The rest sold me exactly what I thought it would be (agates, Hetians, and xiu jades for inexpensive gifts.) So I ve done pretty alright....with That ONE exception. I should have tried to return it...but my husband said "Nope!!---what if he stiffs us for the refund and then we're also out the shipping costs as well?" I think the only gamble I made was dealing with him---because even when I knew just a tiny bit, I was doing alright. My gut told me not to buy, but I wanted to try him out to see if I could add him to my own  little personal list of reputable jade sellers....I guess not...
*sigh
I am happy a fellow Jade sister (you) had the bangles work out for you....I'm glad SOMEONE got something that's grade A...that makes me happy he didn't make another jade sister unhappy


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

dster1 said:


> T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the seller send me additional photos and it doesn't seem like there's actually much lavender compared to the listing photos.



You know----I bought a bangle from Gojade about a year ago that was listed as an emerald light green and white with a couple tiny medium green spots. It said WHITE..when I got it,  it was a light lavender....now it's a TINY bit darker then when I first got it...but it looked kind of like this bangle!?? Maybe you ll be happy with it? I know I was surprised when I got a very light lavender bangle!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Tarayue said:


> Buying jade is a gamble, online or not. I totally believe that some of his stuff is not up to par. I bought relatively inexpensive pieces, that when added with shipping in such, the cost seemed fair. What I got would not be described as $5 bangles, but still totally possible it was treated.  I am sorry your jade buying experience was bad...
> I seen worst "jade" sold for more than what I purchased, I decided to take the gamble of not even getting anything for my money, either customs or scam. There is so many things that seem to be jade, but are other stones and etc.
> 
> On side note:
> 
> I have a safety coin ("pi" or donut shape) piece of jade that was given to me, I concluded as grade B & C.
> 
> I had kept on wondering if it was real or not. After wear it for a week I noticed more and more changes. The carving of the hole was rough, the color and luster of the stone changed. Then when examining the stone closer I could see the stone has etching throughout. That the spot of color though the stone seem to stronger in the veins/cracks. The etching of the stone seems to have a round bubble texture, similar to polished basalt.
> 
> I have my childhood kylin pendent and a new bat coin pendent that are grade A to compare with that B & C grade safety coin. The quality or clarity may not be great, but the polish and lustre is almost completely smooth with few pits. So when I look at my new bangles, I still can't definitely say it was treated because of some orange peel like texture.
> 
> But heck I still like them.



@Tarayue-
I was going to tell you: your lucky to have some childhood jade!!! It always seems like jade from years back is always "better." Can you post some pics of orange peel texture...or even just send me some? As well as the etching on your other jades? I always like to see regular pics of people's jade "issues" (orange peel texture and what not) because the pics I ve seen online dont show too much :-/
TIA!! 
You should just show us pics of all your jade  I just love looking at other jade sisters jades they have!!! It's all soo pretty!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Silver Mom said:


> My moss in snow bangle.



@Silvermom--
Wow!!!! My jaw dropped!!! It's just beautiful!!!!!! I love the size and the polish, the colors!!!!! You lucky duck!!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Jade4Me said:


> Kudos to your BF for being so supportive of your jade addiction...er I mean jade collecting...



LOL!!!! jade addiction!!!!! Thats me :-/ 
Wish my husband was that supportive!!! He rolls his eyes (he tries not to do it so it's obvious but I see it!) When I am on Jade thread or looking at jade, even the stuff well out of my budget (ones that are over a million or the prices of a house.)
My jade addiction does hurt anyone!!!! AL it needs is a purchase every month or so, and I'm  happy...for a little bit


----------



## annetok

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> WOW ANNETOK!!!!!
> you always menition going to Bali!!! I am super jealous!!!!
> CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR ENGAGEMENT!!! your ring is beautiful!!!!! I love it!!!! Thats neat your soon to be husband picked it with you. That means it's something you both love



Thanks so much!! I'm already thinking about going back there, darnit. Maybe I should live there hahaha!


----------



## teagansmum

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> LOL!!!! jade addiction!!!!! Thats me :-/
> Wish my husband was that supportive!!! He rolls his eyes (he tries not to do it so it's obvious but I see it!) When I am on Jade thread or looking at jade, even the stuff well out of my budget (ones that are over a million or the prices of a house.)
> My jade addiction does hurt anyone!!!! AL it needs is a purchase every month or so, and I'm  happy...for a little bit



My BF collects bass guitars and has the fever for them, so he fully understands my jade addiction. We sit on a computer each, beside each other for hours, having the other watch what the other found. Sad, but fun!! lol


----------



## Junkenpo

haha... my DS likes xbox games and guns and lifting weights. He's a good cook and likes things tidy. I super lucked out because I do none of those things. Well, I recently started baking, but that's not the same as being able to actually put a meal together.   He games and I putter on tpf and search for jade pics.  

Speaking of pics... 

Here's more pics of my beads. lol 








And Elsa nestled in the The Big Jade


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> haha... my DS likes xbox games and guns and lifting weights. He's a good cook and likes things tidy. I super lucked out because I do none of those things. Well, I recently started baking, but that's not the same as being able to actually put a meal together.   He games and I putter on tpf and search for jade pics.
> 
> Speaking of pics...
> 
> Here's more pics of my beads. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Elsa nestled in the The Big Jade



JKP did you mean your DH...not your DS
Amazing the size difference between Elsa and Big Jade. Elsa fits much better in you but I remember you said Big Jade was too beautiful to give up.

Which is your favourite strand of bead? I think I love your colourful bead bracelet best though they are all pretty. &#128522;


----------



## fanofjadeite

Jade4Me said:


> Today's bangle is mostly mottled black & green with a small patch of light minty green and it is also a sharp transitions in colors.


pretty bangle, jade4me! where did u get her from, if i may ask?


----------



## fanofjadeite

Silver Mom said:


> My moss in snow bangle.


your moss in snow is truly a beauty, silvermom


----------



## Junkenpo

aha! two_boys, you are right... DH and not DS.  DS is DH's total mini-me, though. I hope he follows in his daddy's footsteps cleaning and cooking. 

I totally bought The Big Jade knowing it would be huge, but that was one of those moments of being "called" by a jade. I had to have it. It's seriously one of my favorite bangles. Heavy, cold, and substantial feeling!  Tight grain, lovely colors, and bats!  I don't think it would have been in a reachable price range for me if it wasn't a carved with flaws. 

repost pics!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> aha! two_boys, you are right... DH and not DS.  DS is DH's total mini-me, though. I hope he follows in his daddy's footsteps cleaning and cooking.
> 
> I totally bought The Big Jade knowing it would be huge, but that was one of those moments of being "called" by a jade. I had to have it. It's seriously one of my favorite bangles. Heavy, cold, and substantial feeling!  Tight grain, lovely colors, and bats!  I don't think it would have been in a reachable price range for me if it wasn't a carved with flaws.
> 
> repost pics!



Lol! My older DS is his dad's mini me and younger DS is my mini me &#128522; It's good to get our boys into cooking and cleaning - their wives can thank us later 

I can see why you answered when BIg Jade called to you - it has such presence. I'm sure there must be a strong energy coming from it when you wear it. Looks protective to me maybe due to sheer size and the carving.


----------



## Junkenpo

this has been posted before, but I like it.


----------



## Junkenpo

And the other parts


----------



## Jade4Me

Silver Mom said:


> My moss in snow bangle.


Dreamy!




annetok said:


> And here's my red spinel engagement ring. We picked it together in Bali:") lighting is a bit off because the sun was setting.
> 
> By the way, Neptune is also from Only Jade, who has multiple accounts on ebay. Neptune exceeded my expectations and was priced reasonably. I guess it depends on luck


Congratulations on your engagement!


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> I love this one Jade4Me....it's like a dark moss in snow to me - instead of green bits floating around white you have the dark spinach green / black bits floating around the spearmint green. This one has loads of personality



I love your description and never thought of it as being a reverse moss in snow until now!  




fanofjadeite said:


> pretty bangle, jade4me! where did u get her from, if i may ask?


Thanks I PM'ed you.


----------



## piosavsfan

My jade for the day: candy beads and sea foam.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> I love your description and never thought of it as being a reverse moss in snow until now!
> 
> It is the yin version of a moss in snow. It's so gorgeous.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> My jade for the day: candy beads and sea foam.



Sweetness overload / reminds me of candies and bluish cotton candy &#128512;


----------



## Tarayue

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> I think I'm just still ticked off....he's the only person I ve dealt with whose sent me a B grade and it's supposed to be A grade.. ..
> I think it is a big gamble....so far...I ve done pretty well..I'm pretty decent with pictures,  but Jadeisus' pictures aren't that great....I thought (I am naive..HEY!!!! I'm from UTAH!!! we are trusting people!!!) I wouldn't be done dirty but I was :-/
> Surprisingly,  on ebay I ve done very well...I ve always got A grades...some had stone lines, but I always bargained them down..I got one nice bangle for $10.00 + shipping....it's a gray and green. The rest sold me exactly what I thought it would be (agates, Hetians, and xiu jades for inexpensive gifts.) So I ve done pretty alright....with That ONE exception. I should have tried to return it...but my husband said "Nope!!---what if he stiffs us for the refund and then we're also out the shipping costs as well?" I think the only gamble I made was dealing with him---because even when I knew just a tiny bit, I was doing alright. My gut told me not to buy, but I wanted to try him out to see if I could add him to my own  little personal list of reputable jade sellers....I guess not...
> *sigh
> I am happy a fellow Jade sister (you) had the bangles work out for you....I'm glad SOMEONE got something that's grade A...that makes me happy he didn't make another jade sister unhappy



Still not sure about the grade A on my bangles. For me only time will tell, or until an expert takes a look. Here is picture of my kylin and others.

The left is safety coin (B &C grade), middle is kylin, right is bat on a coin


----------



## Tarayue

Here is more pictures of the safety coin, that I concluded is B & C.

The polish on this piece was not good to begin with, but please focus on the etching pattern throughout the whole surface. It is very hard to capture with my camera.

The etching pattern is related to the crystal structures, and check out how the green seem to seep more into those cracks/veins crystal structures.


----------



## Tarayue

Pictures of my childhood kylin pendent. Wore it over ten years, until I was afraid of breaking it...

There is no etching, maybe a few little pits, and tiny bit of wear and tear... the luster/surface texture is almost like smooth glass.


----------



## Tarayue

Here is pictures of my bat coin pendent, bought in a retail store in Shanghai. I am sure I overpaid by almost half... but oh well...

Again the surface texture/luster is smooth, almost like glass, with almost no pits.


----------



## Tarayue

Here is a bangle that was bought over 7 years ago. It's heavy and large, I bought it at a super market in gift shop for fun. I dunno why I liked it. It is very roughly carved and polished, the lady who sold it said it was jade. I know it is stone for sure, but not sure if it could possibly be nephrite. It is not very transparent and has a nice chime. I sort of want to get this stone sanded down and polished.


----------



## Junkenpo

piosavsfan said:


> My jade for the day: candy beads and sea foam.



I love seeing these two paired together... such a soft, feminine combination. Very relaxing. 



Tarayue said:


> Still not sure about the grade A on my bangles. For me only time will tell, or until an expert takes a look. Here is picture of my kylin and others.
> 
> The left is safety coin (B &C grade), middle is kylin, right is bat on a coin



I hear ya about wanting an expert to look at stuff.  Pi definitely set off my radar just from sight, but I truly appreciate the close up look at the coloring and surface. Your kylin is pretty.  I like the carving and coloring.  I love jade bats, too.  For me, some of the "floating flower" type jade is harder for me to judge, especially when it looks like pretty like yours.  I get a little paranoid because I know the treatments are getting better and trickier. This is why I usually stick to inexpensive, less translucent jade. 



Tarayue said:


> Here is a bangle that was bought over 7 years ago. It's heavy and large, I bought it at a super market in gift shop for fun. I dunno why I liked it. It is very roughly carved and polished, the lady who sold it said it was jade. I know it is stone for sure, but not sure if it could possibly be nephrite. It is not very transparent and has a nice chime. I sort of want to get this stone sanded down and polished.



Looks like it could be nephrite, possibly serpentine? It's got a bold look to it. Very nice. Have you tried a specific gravity test?  I love the nephrite that I have... it can polish up very nice. 

more repost


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

annetok said:


> Thanks so much!! I'm already thinking about going back there, darnit. Maybe I should live there hahaha!



I hear it's beautiful! 
Please take some pics and send em to me next time. I know I ll never go there, not in this lifetime lol!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Tarayue said:


> Here is more pictures of the safety coin, that I concluded is B & C.
> 
> The polish on this piece was not good to begin with, but please focus on the etching pattern throughout the whole surface. It is very hard to capture with my camera.
> 
> The etching pattern is related to the crystal structures, and check out how the green seem to seep more into those cracks/veins crystal structures.




@Tarayue
I see the etching now. Thank you. That's the picture I was looking for.
I was told in B/C jade that the colors in it are extra concentrated usually. I have a B/C and it is as well....the veins/lines also soak color up like a sponge

I like the other 2 jades...especially the middle one that's above thsee pictures. But I also like your safety coin as well...it's got good coloring,  too bad it's B/C.
I dont have many pendants...I need to work on that...I just love bangles and bracelets,  so I'm always getting those.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Tarayue said:


> Here is a bangle that was bought over 7 years ago. It's heavy and large, I bought it at a super market in gift shop for fun. I dunno why I liked it. It is very roughly carved and polished, the lady who sold it said it was jade. I know it is stone for sure, but not sure if it could possibly be nephrite. It is not very transparent and has a nice chime. I sort of want to get this stone sanded down and polished.



OOH!!! I love the kylin!! Love the colors!  So earthy! And I just LOVE the bat coin!!! Beauty!!! Sometimes when we really want a piece of jade....we dont care if we overpay. I bought my very green princess bangle for $300...was told i could get it one for 200 later...but I REALLY wanted it!! So bad. Now I have it..I'm happy 
I think it's the jade working on my brain sometimes...
THE BRACELET---I have a serpentine bracelet and the translucence looks the same....the gift stores in supermarkets can be a hotbed for xiu jade and such :-/ but it looks heavy and I love the colors!!! I would do that--have it polished up and beautified! I had a serpentine bangle I wore for 6 months til it broke when I was clapping at my 2 nephews graduation :o
 It banged against  the other jade bangle on my other wrist by accident and that was the end of that! I liked how it was soo smooth , ahh well!!!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Junkenpo said:


> this has been posted before, but I like it.




Thanks Junkenpo! 
I love watching vids like this!! I want to see what goes into Making the bangles I love so, so much!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

piosavsfan said:


> My jade for the day: candy beads and sea foam.



LOVE YOUR BANGLE AND BEADS!!!!
too bad we aren't closer,  we could trade bangles back and forth like teenage girls trade clothes back and forth


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

teagansmum said:


> My BF collects bass guitars and has the fever for them, so he fully understands my jade addiction. We sit on a computer each, beside each other for hours, having the other watch what the other found. Sad, but fun!! lol



Wish my husband had something like That!  He loves guns but that can be tricky buying online...
I love jade...I am addicted. If there was ever a Jade lovers Anonymous,  I think we would all end up just buying more jade or sharing sellers we like and comparing pieces


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Junkenpo said:


> aha! two_boys, you are right... DH and not DS.  DS is DH's total mini-me, though. I hope he follows in his daddy's footsteps cleaning and cooking.
> 
> I totally bought The Big Jade knowing it would be huge, but that was one of those moments of being "called" by a jade. I had to have it. It's seriously one of my favorite bangles. Heavy, cold, and substantial feeling!  Tight grain, lovely colors, and bats!  I don't think it would have been in a reachable price range for me if it wasn't a carved with flaws.
> 
> repost pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I



It looks huge on you Junkenpo! What mm is it? It's very beautiful!


----------



## annetok

teagansmum said:


> My BF collects bass guitars and has the fever for them, so he fully understands my jade addiction. We sit on a computer each, beside each other for hours, having the other watch what the other found. Sad, but fun!! lol



Hahaha this isn't sad! It sounds so fun!


----------



## Junkenpo

The Big Jade has a 73mm inner diameter.  For the bigger bangles, I actually prefer a flat interior, they stick better when shoved up as far as they can go.  I worry less about them falling off the wrist.  The bigger ones like FP and even Granny Smith won't fall off and will be stopped by the hand, but The Big Jade would fly off easily.


----------



## Ixorajade

Junkenpo said:


> aha! two_boys, you are right... DH and not DS.  DS is DH's total mini-me, though. I hope he follows in his daddy's footsteps cleaning and cooking.
> 
> I totally bought The Big Jade knowing it would be huge, but that was one of those moments of being "called" by a jade. I had to have it. It's seriously one of my favorite bangles. Heavy, cold, and substantial feeling!  Tight grain, lovely colors, and bats!  I don't think it would have been in a reachable price range for me if it wasn't a carved with flaws.
> 
> repost pics!



Wow! Big jade really lives up to its name.  Must be comforting to feel it's heavy on your forearm


----------



## Ixorajade

annetok said:


> Just got back from Bali... My now-fiance bought me a rainbow moonstone ring, which looks good with my blue Neptune



Congratulations on your engagement!


----------



## Ixorajade

Silver Mom said:


> My moss in snow bangle.



This Moss in snow is so beautiful!! 
Here's a pic I took today...Moss in snow  but your bangle is far more beautiful


----------



## Ixorajade

Realised that I always choose to bring this bangle when I travel.  Hello from hokkaido!


----------



## BabyDarling

annetok said:


> Just got back from Bali... My now-fiance bought me a rainbow moonstone ring, which looks good with my blue Neptune







annetok said:


> And here's my red spinel engagement ring. We picked it together in Bali:") lighting is a bit off because the sun was setting.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, Neptune is also from Only Jade, who has multiple accounts on ebay. Neptune exceeded my expectations and was priced reasonably. I guess it depends on luck




Congrats on your engagement!!! That's a gorgeous unique engagement ring! LOVE IT! 

Also Neptune and your rainbow moonstone ring match really well.  And you're right, buying jade online is really a gamble.. maybe unless it's a custom order and made to your specifications.


----------



## BabyDarling

Ixorajade said:


> Realised that I always choose to bring this bangle when I travel.  Hello from hokkaido!




Wowwwwwww! Dreamy jade bangle + gorgeous scenery = match made in heaven! Have an awesome trip!


----------



## Jade4Me

piosavsfan said:


> My jade for the day: candy beads and sea foam.


Perfect combo!


Tarayue said:


> Here is a bangle that was bought over 7 years ago. It's heavy and large, I bought it at a super market in gift shop for fun. I dunno why I liked it. It is very roughly carved and polished, the lady who sold it said it was jade. I know it is stone for sure, but not sure if it could possibly be nephrite. It is not very transparent and has a nice chime. I sort of want to get this stone sanded down and polished.


Thanks for your pics esp the very informative one on your B+C pi. Your A grade pendants are lovely! I love your big bold bangle and agree it looks like nephrite or serpentine.


Ixorajade said:


> Realised that I always choose to bring this bangle when I travel.  Hello from hokkaido!


Beautiful and have fun in Hokkaido! Are you skiing there?


----------



## Silver Mom

Ixorajade said:


> This Moss in snow is so beautiful!!
> Here's a pic I took today...Moss in snow  but your bangle is far more beautiful



Thank you for your kind compliments Jadies.  Wow, this picture is so pretty lxorajade.  I LOVE it.  Now I really know what moss in snow looks like because we don't ever have snow where I live. LOL    Here is another shot of my Moss in snow. It really looks like the picture you posted. Thanks for sharing your amazing photo.


----------



## Silver Mom

Ixorajade said:


> Realised that I always choose to bring this bangle when I travel.  Hello from hokkaido!



I would choose this one too.  It is beautiful.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Ixorajade said:


> Realised that I always choose to bring this bangle when I travel.  Hello from hokkaido!



Enjoy your trip Ixorajade! 
Your bangle is as beautiful as the scenery


----------



## Beadweaver

Silver Mom said:


> Thank you for your kind compliments Jadies.  Wow, this picture is so pretty lxorajade.  I LOVE it.  Now I really know what moss in snow looks like because we don't ever have snow where I live. LOL    Here is another shot of my Moss in snow. It really looks like the picture you posted. Thanks for sharing your amazing photo.


Wow, this is beautiful!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> Thank you for your kind compliments Jadies.  Wow, this picture is so pretty lxorajade.  I LOVE it.  Now I really know what moss in snow looks like because we don't ever have snow where I live. LOL    Here is another shot of my Moss in snow. It really looks like the picture you posted. Thanks for sharing your amazing photo.



Yous is a true moss in snow. The white backgound is quite white and I love the dark swirls and spots of dark green. Do you have any pics of it in natural or room light?


----------



## piosavsfan

Ixorajade said:


> Realised that I always choose to bring this bangle when I travel.  Hello from hokkaido!


 Beautiful bangle! Enjoy your travels!


----------



## Silver Mom

Ixorajade said:


> Realised that I always choose to bring this bangle when I travel.  Hello from hokkaido!





2boys_jademommy said:


> Yous is a true moss in snow. The white backgound is quite white and I love the dark swirls and spots of dark green. Do you have any pics of it in natural or room light?



Here you go. Sorry so BIG.  LOL


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> Here you go. Sorry so BIG.  LOL



Wow it looks great on you! Yes definitely I want a moss in snow or a yellow/orange bangle someday.....add it all to my wish list 
Thank you for the pic


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Wow it looks great on you! Yes definitely I want a moss in snow or a yellow/orange bangle someday.....add it all to my wish list
> Thank you for the pic



You are welcome 2 boys.  Have a great day.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> You are welcome 2 boys.  Have a great day.



You too Silver Mom 

Hope all the Jadies here are having a fantastic day!!


----------



## Silver Mom

P.S.  I LOVE the yellow colored jades too.  Here is a picture of the one that I have.  I think I like the yellow one better than the moss in snow tho because it matches more things.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> P.S.  I LOVE the yellow colored jades too.  Here is a picture of the one that I have.  I think I like the yellow one better than the moss in snow tho because it matches more things.




Wow you have all the colours of jade Silver Mom 

Your yellow bangle is very sweet and pretty and I can see that it would match a lot of outfits. I would also think it looks fantastic with yellow gold.

I view yellow / orange bangles as very happy and sweet looking. More of a Spring and Summer bangle when one has a tan and wearing summer dresses. The Moss in the Snow looks like a cool wintry bangle and would match thick sweaters. Personally I think the yellow and orange bangles look better in a princess and the moss in the snow in a thicker, chunkier d shape. 
Can you tell I put waaaaay too much thought in bangle colours and shapes but I can't help it. I love all colours of jade!


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Wow it looks great on you! Yes definitely I want a moss in snow or a yellow/orange bangle someday.....add it all to my wish list
> Thank you for the pic





2boys_jademommy said:


> Wow you have all the colours of jade Silver Mom
> 
> Your yellow bangle is very sweet and pretty and I can see that it would match a lot of outfits. I would also think it looks fantastic with yellow gold.
> 
> I view yellow / orange bangles as very happy and sweet looking. More of a Spring and Summer bangle when one has a tan and wearing summer dresses. The Moss in the Snow looks like a cool wintry bangle and would match thick sweaters. Personally I think the yellow and orange bangles look better in a princess and the moss in the snow in a thicker, chunkier d shape.
> Can you tell I put waaaaay too much thought in bangle colours and shapes but I can't help it. I love all colours of jade!



LOL, can I blame you?  Nope, I too put too much thought into the colors of jade and shape.  AND I can't help it either. LOL.  I think I have FINALLY decided to quit buying.  YAY!


----------



## Tarayue

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> @Tarayue
> I see the etching now. Thank you. That's the picture I was looking for.
> I was told in B/C jade that the colors in it are extra concentrated usually. I have a B/C and it is as well....the veins/lines also soak color up like a sponge
> 
> I like the other 2 jades...especially the middle one that's above thsee pictures. But I also like your safety coin as well...it's got good coloring,  too bad it's B/C.
> I dont have many pendants...I need to work on that...I just love bangles and bracelets,  so I'm always getting those.



Hey thanks for everyones comments.

The color and texture of B/C grade really deteriorates fast. I know some jades are more likely to turn a more translucent or change colors. But for B/C grade, the color gets lighter or the surface gets cloudy because of the chemical treatments/resins. I also forgot to mention, the B/C safety coin green area turned blue-ish under UV light (or black light?). I believe it was a UV light for disinfecting hands when drying, yes.... I used a awesome type of hand dryer/blower to see if the jade would change colors... muahaha

I wanted to take pictures of the orange peel texture and rough polishing...

It hard to see, but it more like a if a eggshell was manicured polished and still had a some visible pores and buff marks. It's harder to see on the green bangle.

And.... if you look at ultimate jadeite pictures, the ones with a slight haze, usually has the has orange peel like texture. You can see it clearly if comparing a $1000+ bangle to a $300 (or lower $$...)


----------



## Tarayue

The gray lavender white bangle, the orange peel effect is more visible. The polishing quality is a bit rougher too.

There is tiny yellow patch, that can be seen in picture... It makes me hope it was not bleached. There are also tiny dust like specks ingrain in the rough polishing or in the stone. The pattern of the rough polish/orange is not consistent of crystal structure.


----------



## cluelessbloke1

Hi

I know this is not the place for this post but for some reason I can't start a thread of my own and I'd really approve of some opinions!

I'm looking for some help. I'm a 19yo man with no idea about jewellery. However, my girlfriend turns 21 in January and I'd like to get her what I'd call "something shiny" as a present - the only request is no rings - don't want to propose!

I was browsing amazon (is that a bad place to start?) and saw some nice looking stuff from brand I'd never heard of - byjoy, Miore - with retail prices of over £100 (I'm English if this helps) cut down to £30 or £40. Is this sort of thing is worth doing, getting something that's allegedly expensive at a cut price on the internet? She knows a fair bit more about this sort of thing than me, and I want to surprise her. I can afford to spend a little more than the prices quoted but avoiding three figures, or slightly over, is a good target...

Thanks for your help!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

cluelessbloke1 said:


> Hi
> 
> I know this is not the place for this post but for some reason I can't start a thread of my own and I'd really approve of some opinions!
> 
> I'm looking for some help. I'm a 19yo man with no idea about jewellery. However, my girlfriend turns 21 in January and I'd like to get her what I'd call "something shiny" as a present - the only request is no rings - don't want to propose!
> 
> I was browsing amazon (is that a bad place to start?) and saw some nice looking stuff from brand I'd never heard of - byjoy, Miore - with retail prices of over £100 (I'm English if this helps) cut down to £30 or £40. Is this sort of thing is worth doing, getting something that's allegedly expensive at a cut price on the internet? She knows a fair bit more about this sort of thing than me, and I want to surprise her. I can afford to spend a little more than the prices quoted but avoiding three figures, or slightly over, is a good target...
> 
> Thanks for your help!



Well this is a Jade thread so of course we all love Jade here but not sure if your girlfriend would. You would like to keep it at 100 British pounds and under right? You can find Jade pieces for that price. I get you want to buy her jewellery but not a ring at this point - what about earrings? Pearl earrings are a beautiful classic staple....
I think it's sweet you are trying so hard to find the perfect gift for your girlfriend but the truth is I'm sure she will love anything you get her&#128522;
Good luck and happy shopping &#128512;


----------



## otieoh

Silver Mom said:


> Here you go. Sorry so BIG.  LOL


Stunning!


----------



## fanofjadeite

jade4me, this is the bangle i was telling u about. u can see the 2 cracks very clearly.


----------



## annetok

Silver Mom said:


> Thank you for your kind compliments Jadies.  Wow, this picture is so pretty lxorajade.  I LOVE it.  Now I really know what moss in snow looks like because we don't ever have snow where I live. LOL    Here is another shot of my Moss in snow. It really looks like the picture you posted. Thanks for sharing your amazing photo.



YES!! Nature at her best


----------



## annetok

Ixorajade said:


> Congratulations on your engagement!



Thank you!


----------



## Silver Mom

Thank you Jades.  Fun sharing jades with you great bunch of people.


----------



## Jade4Me

cluelessbloke1 said:


> Hi
> 
> I know this is not the place for this post but for some reason I can't start a thread of my own and I'd really approve of some opinions!
> 
> I'm looking for some help. I'm a 19yo man with no idea about jewellery. However, my girlfriend turns 21 in January and I'd like to get her what I'd call "something shiny" as a present - the only request is no rings - don't want to propose!
> 
> I was browsing amazon (is that a bad place to start?) and saw some nice looking stuff from brand I'd never heard of - byjoy, Miore - with retail prices of over £100 (I'm English if this helps) cut down to £30 or £40. Is this sort of thing is worth doing, getting something that's allegedly expensive at a cut price on the internet? She knows a fair bit more about this sort of thing than me, and I want to surprise her. I can afford to spend a little more than the prices quoted but avoiding three figures, or slightly over, is a good target...
> 
> Thanks for your help!


If you know and trust the brand/seller, Amazon can have very good prices. Though I've not bought much jewelry there - just some inexpensive sterling silver gifts that were legit. I'm not familiar with the brands you mentioned. Do you know if she likes her birthstone, which is garnet? It's a very pretty but affordable stone, so you can find some nice garnet and sterling silver jewelry in your budget. Good luck and very sweet of you to want to surprise her with jewelry!


----------



## Jade4Me

fanofjadeite said:


> jade4me, this is the bangle i was telling u about. u can see the 2 cracks very clearly.


Thanks for the pics - I love the carvings, too!



Silver Mom said:


> Thank you Jades.  Fun sharing jades with you great bunch of people.


Always love seeing your beautiful jades! Your yellow bangle is yummy!


----------



## Jade4Me

Tarayue said:


> Hey thanks for everyones comments.
> 
> The color and texture of B/C grade really deteriorates fast. I know some jades are more likely to turn a more translucent or change colors. But for B/C grade, the color gets lighter or the surface gets cloudy because of the chemical treatments/resins. I also forgot to mention, the B/C safety coin green area turned blue-ish under UV light (or black light?). I believe it was a UV light for disinfecting hands when drying, yes.... I used a awesome type of hand dryer/blower to see if the jade would change colors... muahaha
> 
> I wanted to take pictures of the orange peel texture and rough polishing...
> 
> It hard to see, but it more like a if a eggshell was manicured polished and still had a some visible pores and buff marks. It's harder to see on the green bangle.
> 
> And.... if you look at ultimate jadeite pictures, the ones with a slight haze, usually has the has orange peel like texture. You can see it clearly if comparing a $1000+ bangle to a $300 (or lower $$...)


Your green bangle looks even prettier and more A grade in these pics! I'm on the fence on your lavender - my B grade from him had a couple of tiny black specks, too... I know mine is B grade for sure because I had Mason Kay test it.


----------



## piosavsfan

Wearing my grey bangle with a rose gold bracelet today.


----------



## Redkoi01

Bright color combo &#128525;


----------



## BabyDarling

Cloud on a cloudy day.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> Wearing my grey bangle with a rose gold bracelet today.



I love the daintiness of your rose gold bracelet paired with the boldness of your grey Jade bangle &#128522;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> Bright color combo &#128525;



The colours just pop against each other perfectly festive looking for this time of year.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BabyDarling said:


> View attachment 3215084
> 
> Cloud on a cloudy day.



Cloud looks amazing with your outfit and your ring. Such a pretty pale blue like the sky.


----------



## Tarayue

Ixorajade said:


> Realised that I always choose to bring this bangle when I travel.  Hello from hokkaido!



Oh gosh, it's beautiful, those colors are awesome... No wonder you tend to choose this bangle... It would be my forever bangle, lol.



Jade4Me said:


> Your green bangle looks even prettier and more A grade in these pics! I'm on the fence on your lavender - my B grade from him had a couple of tiny black specks, too... I know mine is B grade for sure because I had Mason Kay test it.



Thank you, the green one is quite nice to look at, and get lost in the unique patterns.

And yeah, I am sure there are many types of grade B, different treatments making it hard to tell. 

(I wonder if my friend has access to a infrared spectrometer... >.>)

My aunt liked to say, it's all fake/treated... she only goes to a jewelry store she trusts near her neighborhood in Taiwan.

Rwar, guilty until proven innocent or innocent til proven guilty...

It's good I like my bangles enough to be ok if it B, or maybe not jade at all. (I am too cheap to get it officially tested right now.)


----------



## BabyDarling

2boys_jademommy said:


> Cloud looks amazing with your outfit and your ring. Such a pretty pale blue like the sky.




Thank you dear! I can't wait to see your custom bangle!!!


----------



## Jade4Me

Nice combos posted!

Tarayue, your pretty bangles definitely look like jadeite.


----------



## fanofjadeite

piosavsfan said:


> Wearing my grey bangle with a rose gold bracelet today.


piosavsfan, your bolt of lightning bangle is looking so shiny. i love it!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BabyDarling said:


> Thank you dear! I can't wait to see your custom bangle!!!



Thanks Baby D  
The waybill has been created and currently my bangle is in Hong Kong. It has been in HK for a couple of days now.....waiting patiently


----------



## crytsalline

Me too! I think we are going to be Jade sisters


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crytsalline said:


> Me too! I think we are going to be Jade sisters



Hey Crytsalline! I checked and my bangle is in Cincinatti and it just cleared customs....yours too?


----------



## crytsalline

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hey Crytsalline! I checked and my bangle is in Cincinatti and it just cleared customs....yours too?



What site are you checking on? Mine still seems to be in Hong Kong


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crytsalline said:


> What site are you checking on? Mine still seems to be in Hong Kong



I use the link I was given or I go to dhl Canada tracking. If you see a little plus sign just click on it because there is more info. Mine cleared customs in Cincinnati which seems weird. No further info since...


----------



## crytsalline

2boys_jademommy said:


> I use the link I was given or I go to dhl Canada tracking. If you see a little plus sign just click on it because there is more info. Mine cleared customs in Cincinnati which seems weird. No further info since...



Then I guess mine is still in Hong Kong


----------



## Jade4Me

Hoping your black Jojo nephrite bangles arrive soon 2boys_jademommy and crystalline!
Been a crazy busy week and will continue... My thinner dark nephrite has been on my wrist for days now helping me get through it all, and so far no urge to take her off yet.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Hoping your black Jojo nephrite bangles arrive soon 2boys_jademommy and crystalline!
> Been a crazy busy week and will continue... My thinner dark nephrite has been on my wrist for days now helping me get through it all, and so far no urge to take her off yet.



Yes I hope both of ours arrive soon....mine is in Ontario now! - just not sure which facility so hopefully it will arrive this afternoon.

Your slim nephrite bangle is so beautiful - it is how I am hoping mine will look  I would say yours is a medim width right (maybe around 12mm). It looks perfect on you.


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> Yes I hope both of ours arrive soon....mine is in Ontario now! - just not sure which facility so hopefully it will arrive this afternoon.
> 
> Your slim nephrite bangle is so beautiful - it is how I am hoping mine will look  I would say yours is a medim width right (maybe around 12mm). It looks perfect on you.


Super exciting & can't wait!!!  

Thanks mine is around 14.5mm wide, but it looks thinner in person IMO. Maybe jade bangles can look wider in pics than IRL like people can, LOL!


----------



## Junkenpo

Morning jadies!

I find that my black jadeite (Opeapea) helps me feel able to deal with stress better.  I've been her all this last week of work. 

Added the stack of princesses (Granny Smith and First Princess) this morning.  It's noisy and I probably won't keep it on all day unless I reverse the order or add bumpers.  The weight on the wrist feels really good though.


----------



## crytsalline

2boys_jademommy said:


> Yes I hope both of ours arrive soon....mine is in Ontario now! - just not sure which facility so hopefully it will arrive this afternoon.
> 
> Your slim nephrite bangle is so beautiful - it is how I am hoping mine will look  I would say yours is a medim width right (maybe around 12mm). It looks perfect on you.


Mine still in Hk. I can't wait to see yours though!


----------



## crytsalline

Jade4Me said:


> Hoping your black Jojo nephrite bangles arrive soon 2boys_jademommy and crystalline!
> Been a crazy busy week and will continue... My thinner dark nephrite has been on my wrist for days now helping me get through it all, and so far no urge to take her off yet.


Thanks j4me
Your bangle looks awesome on you!


----------



## crytsalline

Junkenpo said:


> Morning jadies!
> 
> I find that my black jadeite (Opeapea) helps me feel able to deal with stress better.  I've been her all this last week of work.
> 
> Added the stack of princesses (Granny Smith and First Princess) this morning.  It's noisy and I probably won't keep it on all day unless I reverse the order or add bumpers.  The weight on the wrist feels really good though.



I'm loving this combo, Beautiful!


----------



## Tarayue

Gotta share some pics of the pendent that just came. A ebay purchase... the ruyi (or lingzhi) carving is really excellent, I don't find this shape usually. Almost don't want to give it to my little niece. I am not sure if she will even like it, she is turning 4 soon...

My addiction is getting bad...


----------



## Junkenpo

The carving of the ruyi is very nice!  I like the translucency and coloring, too.  I would be tempted to keep it. lol

That's how I felt about the necklace I gave to my MIL.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Morning jadies!
> 
> I find that my black jadeite (Opeapea) helps me feel able to deal with stress better.  I've been her all this last week of work.
> 
> Added the stack of princesses (Granny Smith and First Princess) this morning.  It's noisy and I probably won't keep it on all day unless I reverse the order or add bumpers.  The weight on the wrist feels really good though.



Beautiful stack - I can only imagine the noise
Black jadeite/nephrite is supposed to have a very strong energy so maybe that is why it helps you with stress at work.
I know I feel an attachment to jade but i have not felt different"moods". Some Jadies find certain bangles calm them or is good for stress, makes them happy, feel more confident etc....I wish I can feel that but honestly can't say jade elicits any feelings other than I really like it and want to wear it. Maybe Im not intuitive enough - I'm the type who goes to sleep and has no dreams at night lol!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Super exciting & can't wait!!!
> 
> Thanks mine is around 14.5mm wide, but it looks thinner in person IMO. Maybe jade bangles can look wider in pics than IRL like people can, LOL!



LOL!
I checked my mailbox and no bangle....the tracking shows the courier has it but it is not delivered which means i think I have to wait until Mon as they don't deliver on weekends. I called and the facility they were at this morning is only 45 min from my home - one would think it would arrive today. Oh well it's okay. I'm happy it's the weekend!!! Will keep you all posted.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Tarayue said:


> Gotta share some pics of the pendent that just came. A ebay purchase... the ruyi (or lingzhi) carving is really excellent, I don't find this shape usually. Almost don't want to give it to my little niece. I am not sure if she will even like it, she is turning 4 soon...
> 
> My addiction is getting bad...




Very nice Taraye - don't blame you for wanting to keep it. It's very icy and I love the colour. hmmmm, your niece is 4 - give her some candy and a toy and she'll be happy lol!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Hi Jadies my bangle arrived and I love it!! The fit is perfect at 51mm and the proportions is what I wanted. It's a slim but somewhat tall d shape. It's is my first time ordering from Jade Fine Jewellery / JoJo Jade and I was very happy with their service. The made my bangle the way I envisioned it to be - very happy &#128522;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

I'm not very good at taking pictures and the pic doesn't do it justice but the polish is very shiny and it is very black. Will see if it is completely black or if I will see green flecks in the sun. Jeff also included a certificate. It's all in Chinese so I can not read it lol!

Here is another pic..


----------



## crytsalline

2boys_jademommy said:


> I'm not very good at taking pictures and the pic doesn't do it justice but the polish is very shiny and it is very black. Will see if it is completely black or if I will see green flecks in the sun. Jeff also included a certificate. It's all in Chinese so I can not read it lol!
> Yay! It gorgeous! I am so glad it turned out
> Here is another pic..
> 
> View attachment 3217608















Yay! I'm so glad it turned out the way you envisioned it! It's gorgeous!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

A picture by our tree. The lights are reflected on the bangle. I have a Christmas party to go tomorrow and will definitely wear this &#128525;
Have a fantastic weekend Jadies!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crytsalline said:


> Yay! I'm so glad it turned out the way you envisioned it! It's gorgeous!!



Thank you Crytsalline! I hope you love yours too when it arrives Has it left HK?


----------



## crytsalline

2boys_jademommy said:


> A picture by our tree. The lights are reflected on the bangle. I have a Christmas party to go tomorrow and will definitely wear this &#128525;
> Have a fantastic weekend Jadies!
> 
> View attachment 3217628




Wowza!


----------



## crytsalline

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thank you Crytsalline! I hope you love yours too when it arrives Has it left HK?



Hi 2bjm,
Mine shipped out on the 15th, and yes it is still in Hong Kong. When did yours ship out?
Cathy


----------



## Junkenpo

2boys_jademommy said:


> A picture by our tree. The lights are reflected on the bangle. I have a Christmas party to go tomorrow and will definitely wear this &#128525;
> Have a fantastic weekend Jadies!



Looks like stars in the night sky! The proportions look great on your wrist. How terrific.... I would definitely be happy with something like this.  Tempting!   

Maybe I will enquire about a low wide D....


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crytsalline said:


> Hi 2bjm,
> Mine shipped out on the 15th, and yes it is still in Hong Kong. When did yours ship out?
> Cathy



Mine left HK on Dec 17th. It went to Cincinnati, Ohio before entering Canada. By the way no custom/ duty charged. Once it left Hong Kong I was surprised at fast it moved along. I don't think they deliver on the weekend but chances are your bangle will arrive Monday. Can't wait to see it &#128521;
In the mean time do you wear the d shape black nephrite you got from JOJO? That's the most gorgeous "mistake" ever &#128512;


----------



## BabyDarling

Junkenpo said:


> Morning jadies!
> 
> 
> 
> I find that my black jadeite (Opeapea) helps me feel able to deal with stress better.  I've been her all this last week of work.
> 
> 
> 
> Added the stack of princesses (Granny Smith and First Princess) this morning.  It's noisy and I probably won't keep it on all day unless I reverse the order or add bumpers.  The weight on the wrist feels really good though.



LOVE your stack!! I'm thinking I should get a dark nephrite too to help me deal with work stress.. your Granny Smith and First Princess are my favs and gives me jade envy haha.



Tarayue said:


> Gotta share some pics of the pendent that just came. A ebay purchase... the ruyi (or lingzhi) carving is really excellent, I don't find this shape usually. Almost don't want to give it to my little niece. I am not sure if she will even like it, she is turning 4 soon...
> 
> My addiction is getting bad...



The translucency is beautiful! very nice carving  I hope your niece loves it!



2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Jadies my bangle arrived and I love it!! The fit is perfect at 51mm and the proportions is what I wanted. It's a slim but somewhat tall d shape. It's is my first time ordering from Jade Fine Jewellery / JoJo Jade and I was very happy with their service. The made my bangle the way I envisioned it to be - very happy [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3217604







2boys_jademommy said:


> I'm not very good at taking pictures and the pic doesn't do it justice but the polish is very shiny and it is very black. Will see if it is completely black or if I will see green flecks in the sun. Jeff also included a certificate. It's all in Chinese so I can not read it lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another pic..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217608







2boys_jademommy said:


> A picture by our tree. The lights are reflected on the bangle. I have a Christmas party to go tomorrow and will definitely wear this [emoji7]
> 
> Have a fantastic weekend Jadies!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217628



EEEEEEEEEP!!! So happy for you!!! Just in time for Christmas too. What a joy!  gorgeous gorgeous bangle and perfect fit.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

EEEEEEEEEP!!! So happy for you!!! Just in time for Christmas too. What a joy!  gorgeous gorgeous bangle and perfect fit.[/QUOTE]

Thanks Baby D! And yes it is my Christmas present to myself &#128525;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Looks like stars in the night sky! The proportions look great on your wrist. How terrific.... I would definitely be happy with something like this.  Tempting!
> 
> Maybe I will enquire about a low wide D....



Thanks JKP! A low wide d would look great on you. We are the same bangle size and have similar taste because I think both a slim and tall d and a wide low d looks great in the black nephrite. 
I think Jade4Me has a low wide d and it looks amazing - well apparently it isn't that wide but looks that way in pictures


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> A picture by our tree. The lights are reflected on the bangle. I have a Christmas party to go tomorrow and will definitely wear this &#128525;
> Have a fantastic weekend Jadies!
> 
> View attachment 3217628



So very very happy for you.  Came out just gorgeous.  It looks just like mine too. Congrats 2 boys. Really LOVE IT!


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> A picture by our tree. The lights are reflected on the bangle. I have a Christmas party to go tomorrow and will definitely wear this &#128525;
> Have a fantastic weekend Jadies!
> 
> View attachment 3217628


Yay!!! It looks perfect on you!!! So happy for you!!! Needless to say I love it as I'm a dark/black nephrite lover! I'm inspired to consider a 12mm wide one!


----------



## Jade4Me

Junkenpo said:


> Morning jadies!
> 
> I find that my black jadeite (Opeapea) helps me feel able to deal with stress better.  I've been her all this last week of work.
> 
> Added the stack of princesses (Granny Smith and First Princess) this morning.  It's noisy and I probably won't keep it on all day unless I reverse the order or add bumpers.  The weight on the wrist feels really good though.



Glossy & gorgeous!




crytsalline said:


> Thanks j4me
> Your bangle looks awesome on you!


Thanks!



Tarayue said:


> Gotta share some pics of the pendent that just came. A ebay purchase... the ruyi (or lingzhi) carving is really excellent, I don't find this shape usually. Almost don't want to give it to my little niece. I am not sure if she will even like it, she is turning 4 soon...
> 
> My addiction is getting bad...


Very pretty and I'd be tempted to keep it, too! You can buy another piece of jade for your niece later.


----------



## crytsalline

Junkenpo said:


> Looks like stars in the night sky! The proportions look great on your wrist. How terrific.... I would definitely be happy with something like this.  Tempting!
> 
> Maybe I will enquire about a low wide D....




I asked him to use this stone to make my bangle...


----------



## crytsalline

2boys_jademommy said:


> Mine left HK on Dec 17th. It went to Cincinnati, Ohio before entering Canada. By the way no custom/ duty charged. Once it left Hong Kong I was surprised at fast it moved along. I don't think they deliver on the weekend but chances are your bangle will arrive Monday. Can't wait to see it &#128521;
> In the mean time do you wear the d shape black nephrite you got from JOJO? That's the most gorgeous "mistake" ever &#128512;



I just found out he sent it by post...maybe a month....


----------



## crytsalline

Silver Mom said:


> So very very happy for you.  Came out just gorgeous.  It looks just like mine too. Congrats 2 boys. Really LOVE IT!



Beautiful princess!!!


----------



## Silver Mom

[



crytsalline said:


> Beautiful princess!!!



Thank you.   Yours will be too.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> So very very happy for you.  Came out just gorgeous.  It looks just like mine too. Congrats 2 boys. Really LOVE IT!



Lol yes it does and thanks again for your advice and giving me the dimensions of your bangle. They say imitation is the best form of flattery &#128521;
The shiny polish is what I really love and it's so black. Can't stop staring at it


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Yay!!! It looks perfect on you!!! So happy for you!!! Needless to say I love it as I'm a dark/black nephrite lover! I'm inspired to consider a 12mm wide one!



Thank you Jade4Me! 
A 12mm wide would look great on you. Actually because this black Hetian nephrite is so simple and classy I can see it being pretty as a princess, and d shape of all widths and proportions. I pictured this to be a winter bangle with cozy sweaters but I bet it will look nice in summer with a light airy top/ dress. Very versatile. I'm so glad I got it and to think initially I was not that fond of black Jade...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crytsalline said:


> I just found out he sent it by post...maybe a month....



Oh no - that's ok it will be worth the wait I'm sure. 
Funny how pricing, shipping etc not consistent. At least the important things are and that is they provide great customer service and have beautiful pieces  
Keep us posted on your bangle and it will be here before you know it &#128522;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crytsalline said:


> I asked him to use this stone to make my bangle...



Wow very nice. The blue black looks very chic. Does your jojo bangle have a tinge of other colours? It's not very sunny right now and I can't find my flashlight but mine pretty much looks like a pure black. Will have to examine closely later. 
 I didn't know you can select a bangle on his site and get it custom made. Will have to keep that in mind &#128521; 

That reminds me for Jadies who wear a bangle size of 52-53 there is a gorgeous bluish black one on Ultimate Jadeite. It's the one with the broken image - not sure why it always comes up broken when I go to it but when I click on the broken image I can see the bangle and the description. Price is good and it's really pretty!


----------



## crytsalline

2boys_jademommy said:


> Oh no - that's ok it will be worth the wait I'm sure.
> Funny how pricing, shipping etc not consistent. At least the important things are and that is they provide great customer service and have beautiful pieces
> Keep us posted on your bangle and it will be here before you know it &#128522;



Thank you &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## crytsalline

2boys_jademommy said:


> Wow very nice. The blue black looks very chic. Does your jojo bangle have a tinge of other colours? It's not very sunny right now and I can't find my flashlight but mine pretty much looks like a pure black. Will have to examine closely later.
> I didn't know you can select a bangle on his site and get it custom made. Will have to keep that in mind &#128521;
> 
> That reminds me for Jadies who wear a bangle size of 52-53 there is a gorgeous bluish black one on Ultimate Jadeite. It's the one with the broken image - not sure why it always comes up broken when I go to it but when I click on the broken image I can see the bangle and the description. Price is good and it's really pretty!



Mine is pure black


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Lol yes it does and thanks again for your advice and giving me the dimensions of your bangle. They say imitation is the best form of flattery &#128521;
> The shiny polish is what I really love and it's so black. Can't stop staring at it



LOL I know what you mean.   It matches everything.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

2boys_jademommy said:


> Beautiful stack - I can only imagine the noise
> Black jadeite/nephrite is supposed to have a very strong energy so maybe that is why it helps you with stress at work.
> I know I feel an attachment to jade but i have not felt different"moods". Some Jadies find certain bangles calm them or is good for stress, makes them happy, feel more confident etc....I wish I can feel that but honestly can't say jade elicits any feelings other than I really like it and want to wear it. Maybe Im not intuitive enough - I'm the type who goes to sleep and has no dreams at night lol!



I'm the same. I sleep and dont dream...


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

2boys_jademommy said:


> A picture by our tree. The lights are reflected on the bangle. I have a Christmas party to go tomorrow and will definitely wear this &#128525;
> Have a fantastic weekend Jadies!
> 
> View attachment 3217628


Wow 2boys_jademommy! !!! Who d you buy this from?! I love it!!!! It's a beauty!


----------



## Lots love

day with my aura love my aura cheer my right up she's is beautiful [emoji319][emoji320][emoji319][emoji320]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 my special diamond too


----------



## Lots love

merry Christmas to  everyone [emoji319]&#129303;[emoji135]&#127996;[emoji320][emoji76]


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> A picture by our tree. The lights are reflected on the bangle. I have a Christmas party to go tomorrow and will definitely wear this [emoji7]
> 
> Have a fantastic weekend Jadies!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217628




Merry Christmas too you looks amazing on you congratulations to you love this picture the best [emoji178][emoji178][emoji319][emoji320][emoji319][emoji320]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Wow 2boys_jademommy! !!! Who d you buy this from?! I love it!!!! It's a beauty!



Thank you Ms Blue I got it from Jade Fine Jewellery otherwise known as JoJo Jade. It was a custom order. They do a lot of black Hetian nephrite orders but apparently they also do orders on all colours of Jade.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> Merry Christmas too you looks amazing on you congratulations to you love this picture the best [emoji178][emoji178][emoji319][emoji320][emoji319][emoji320]



I hope you have a Merry Christmas too Lots Love! Thank you and your Aura bangle is beautiful and you know I love your black facet bangle. &#128521;


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> I hope you have a Merry Christmas too Lots Love! Thank you and your Aura bangle is beautiful and you know I love your black facet bangle. [emoji6]




I know u do love my facet diamond bangle I love your new one its so gorgeous [emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## Baghera

for those in the US...I just watched Tina Fey's and Amy Poehler's opening segment of SNL --- were they both wearing jade earrings?


----------



## Tarayue

Junkenpo said:


> The carving of the ruyi is very nice!  I like the translucency and coloring, too.  I would be tempted to keep it. lol
> 
> That's how I felt about the necklace I gave to my MIL.





2boys_jademommy said:


> Very nice Taraye - don't blame you for wanting to keep it. It's very icy and I love the colour. hmmmm, your niece is 4 - give her some candy and a toy and she'll be happy lol!





BabyDarling said:


> The translucency is beautiful! very nice carving  I hope your niece loves it!



LOL, the pendent is a smaller size (29mm), perfect for a child. I am just tempted cuz the carving and texture is excellent. But since I have jade on me already, I must resist. I want to go with the tradition of a child should get a piece of protective jade and so on. Usually the parents or grandparents would get it, but I guess I am the only rock hound in the family. I am still waiting on another piece for my other niece turning 2.



2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Jadies my bangle arrived and I love it!! The fit is perfect at 51mm and the proportions is what I wanted. It's a slim but somewhat tall d shape. It's is my first time ordering from Jade Fine Jewellery / JoJo Jade and I was very happy with their service. The made my bangle the way I envisioned it to be - very happy &#128522;
> View attachment 3217604





2boys_jademommy said:


> I'm not very good at taking pictures and the pic doesn't do it justice but the polish is very shiny and it is very black. Will see if it is completely black or if I will see green flecks in the sun. Jeff also included a certificate. It's all in Chinese so I can not read it lol!
> 
> Here is another pic..
> 
> View attachment 3217608



Awesome black jade, I want to get black nephrite or jadeite one day... Would love to see more pictures.

Also you can always up google translate app? if you have the urge to figure out what it says.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Baghera said:


> for those in the US...I just watched Tina Fey's and Amy Poehler's opening segment of SNL --- were they both wearing jade earrings?



I didn't watch SNL but how cool if they were wearing Jade! The vast majority of people wearing Jade where I am are Asian. I love how here on this forum we are very multicultural and we all love Jade &#128512;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Tarayue said:


> LOL, the pendent is a smaller size (29mm), perfect for a child. I am just tempted cuz the carving and texture is excellent. But since I have jade on me already, I must resist. I want to go with the tradition of a child should get a piece of protective jade and so on. Usually the parents or grandparents would get it, but I guess I am the only rock hound in the family. I am still waiting on another piece for my other niece turning 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome black jade, I want to get black nephrite or jadeite one day... Would love to see more pictures.
> 
> Also you can always up google translate app? if you have the urge to figure out what it says.



Do it black jadeite and nephrite is very versatile in my opinion the jadeite tens to have translucent and is not just black while the nephrite is very black although in the sunlight I can see a tinge of bluish green. Most of the time though it looks jet black. 
I can just ask myself parents to translate for me


----------



## Tarayue

2boys_jademommy said:


> Do it black jadeite and nephrite is very versatile in my opinion the jadeite tens to have translucent and is not just black while the nephrite is very black although in the sunlight I can see a tinge of bluish green. Most of the time though it looks jet black.
> I can just ask myself parents to translate for me



I usually ask my older sister if it really came down to it. Dark green sounds beautiful...


----------



## m76steve

Im m76steve, I thought some of the forum might like to see 'ice jadeite', somewhat rare but very neat to see, 2 items, an apple green carving & an ice jadeite carving, both nicely finished-stevie...


----------



## Tarayue

Jade4Me said:


> Glossy & gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Very pretty and I'd be tempted to keep it, too! You can buy another piece of jade for your niece later.



I scanned through the messages too fast, missed yours... My niece is getting that pendent, that is if she likes it. I must exert some control on myself, lol.



Baghera said:


> for those in the US...I just watched Tina Fey's and Amy Poehler's opening segment of SNL --- were they both wearing jade earrings?



 was it yesterday's? I missed it, going to look if I can find the episode opening.


UPDATE: I saw it, it is after the debate clip,  around 8minutes into the show... Sure does look like jade, but so so green... wonder if it's real. I like Amy's earring style more, but Tina's looked more icy.



m76steve said:


> Im m76steve, I thought some of the forum might like to see 'ice jadeite', somewhat rare but very neat to see, 2 items, an apple green carving & an ice jadeite carving, both nicely finished-stevie...



So icy clear!!!


----------



## Junkenpo

m76steve said:


> Im m76steve, I thought some of the forum might like to see 'ice jadeite', somewhat rare but very neat to see, 2 items, an apple green carving & an ice jadeite carving, both nicely finished-stevie...




cute! i like the ruyi.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

m76steve said:


> Im m76steve, I thought some of the forum might like to see 'ice jadeite', somewhat rare but very neat to see, 2 items, an apple green carving & an ice jadeite carving, both nicely finished-stevie...




Wow they are beautiful pendants - thanks for sharing


----------



## Prettydino

Lovely pieces, ladies!

I am very cross because I ordered a bangle from jojojade at least three months ago and they failed to deliver even though they have taken my money. I was corresponding with someone about it and after several exchanges, they suddenly stopped talking to me. No refunds, no bangle.


So angry, will never buy from them again.


----------



## Baghera

a shoutout to those looking for a black diamond facet bangle --- jadepeony on Etsy has one in nephrite and a couple smooth black bangles too

I haven't bought from the seller though maybe others can chime up?


----------



## Junkenpo

Prettydino said:


> Lovely pieces, ladies!
> 
> I am very cross because I ordered a bangle from jojojade at least three months ago and they failed to deliver even though they have taken my money. I was corresponding with someone about it and after several exchanges, they suddenly stopped talking to me. No refunds, no bangle.
> 
> 
> So angry, will never buy from them again.



oh no!  that's terrible... what does your bank say?  Did you pay with a CC, can you do a charge back?  Did they have an explanation? Any chance the emails from them got funneled to your junk mail?  DS takes a gymnastics class and for some weird reason nearly all the emails from them wind up in my junk mail, no matter how many times I flag them as a safe source. It's weird. 

When I got Smoke,  it was around Chinese New Year adn they let me know that they might be slower responding, but never stopped answering altogether.  

I hope things resolve in your favor.


----------



## crosso

Hi jadies! Long time, no post - have been crazy busy, but trying to pop in and keep up with you all even if I'm not posting. Hope everyone enjoys a wonderful and restful holiday this week! I always enjoy everyone's pics,  keep them coming! 
Today's jade :


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Prettydino said:


> Lovely pieces, ladies!
> 
> I am very cross because I ordered a bangle from jojojade at least three months ago and they failed to deliver even though they have taken my money. I was corresponding with someone about it and after several exchanges, they suddenly stopped talking to me. No refunds, no bangle.
> 
> 
> So angry, will never buy from them again.



Jojo Jade? As in Jade Fine jewellery? I'm so sorry to hear that. It seems they may not be consistent. I had a good experience with them. Received my bangle and loved it. Could your bangle still be coming? I have always emailed with Jeff - is that who you dealt with? Again I do hope this is a misunderstanding and you will get the bangle you paid for.....
Let us know.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Baghera said:


> a shoutout to those looking for a black diamond facet bangle --- jadepeony on Etsy has one in nephrite and a couple smooth black bangles too
> 
> I haven't bought from the seller though maybe others can chime up?



I was in talks with them in November but apparently the nephrite they had was not strong. enough to do the facet. I them asked about a smooth black nephrite. They were nice but not very diligent about returning emails. Also their emails were polite but lacked warmth. Also their price on the website not what I was being quoted.  I ended up going wih jojo instead. The pricing  was similar but jojo made me more confident about ordering. Then again please see post above. Prettydino did not have the same experience with them.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Hi jadies! Long time, no post - have been crazy busy, but trying to pop in and keep up with you all even if I'm not posting. Hope everyone enjoys a wonderful and restful holiday this week! I always enjoy everyone's pics,  keep them coming!
> Today's jade :



Hi Croso! Good to see you here - lovely lavenders and they match your sweater  
Beautiful!


----------



## Prettydino

2boys_jademommy said:


> Jojo Jade? As in Jade Fine jewellery? I'm so sorry to hear that. It seems they may not be consistent. I had a good experience with them. Received my bangle and loved it. Could your bangle still be coming? I have always emailed with Jeff - is that who you dealt with? Again I do hope this is a misunderstanding and you will get the bangle you paid for.....
> Let us know.


Yes, Jo jo jade of jade fine jewellery. Yes, I was dealing with Jeff. And he promised to deliver but it has been three months and nothing! But they certainly didn't delay in taking my money! And now he is not even responding to my emails, even though I have kept my tone polite and civil.

Am so disappointed, I wanted it as a gift for my mother.


----------



## teagansmum

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Jadies my bangle arrived and I love it!! The fit is perfect at 51mm and the proportions is what I wanted. It's a slim but somewhat tall d shape. It's is my first time ordering from Jade Fine Jewellery / JoJo Jade and I was very happy with their service. The made my bangle the way I envisioned it to be - very happy &#128522;
> View attachment 3217604



Hello!! I was just popping in to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas!!  Your bangle is stunning and I'm so happy you love it!! What a lovely Christmas time jade bangle!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Prettydino said:


> Yes, Jo jo jade of jade fine jewellery. Yes, I was dealing with Jeff. And he promised to deliver but it has been three months and nothing! But they certainly didn't delay in taking my money! And now he is not even responding to my emails, even though I have kept my tone polite and civil.
> 
> Am so disappointed, I wanted it as a gift for my mother.



Don't give up. You paid for a bangle and you should receive it. They owe you an explanation, apology and your money back. 
I hope this gets sorted out properly.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> Hello!! I was just popping in to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas!!  Your bangle is stunning and I'm so happy you love it!! What a lovely Christmas time jade bangle!



Thank you Teagansmum! I have been wearing it everyday and I really like it. Perfect Christmas gift to myself
Hope you and your family have a Merry Christmas too &#128522;


----------



## Lots love

my for ever stack I love my black chic [emoji184][emoji184]diamond jadeite bangle &#129303;&#129303;looks so awesome with my Cartier stack [emoji320][emoji319][emoji319]


----------



## dster1

The jade bangle I ordered from only jade is finally in the US (Chicago), now the long wait for it to arrive in NY! I hope it's what I had in mind. Waiting is the hardest part!


----------



## fanofjadeite

antique jade ring


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3219943
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my for ever stack I love my black chic [emoji184][emoji184]diamond jadeite bangle &#129303;&#129303;looks so awesome with my Cartier stack [emoji320][emoji319][emoji319]



It does look awesome Do you wear this everyday?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

dster1 said:


> The jade bangle I ordered from only jade is finally in the US (Chicago), now the long wait for it to arrive in NY! I hope it's what I had in mind. Waiting is the hardest part!



Hopefully it won't take long. I find once it is in the province / state you are in it is very quick - that has been my experience anyway. Can't wait to see your new bangle!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> antique jade ring



How cool I love it! Also like your snake ring. They look nice paired together.


----------



## fanofjadeite

2boys_jademommy said:


> How cool I love it! Also like your snake ring. They look nice paired together.


thanks, jademommy  i have been wearing the copper snake ring 24/7 for few weeks now. its my favorite ring, at least for now


----------



## udalrike

Merry Christmas, everyone!!!


----------



## udalrike

I love to wear the earrings I bought on German ebay.


----------



## udalrike

Love everyone´s pictures! 
Fano, great ring stack!!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Merry Christmas, everyone!!!




Merry Christmas Uli and to all the Jadies here I'm sure the board will be quiet over the next few days but I hope everyone has a wonderful holiday and Happy 2016


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> I love to wear the earrings I bought on German ebay.
> 
> View attachment 3221037



Very nice earrings and I love your cool glasses!


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> It does look awesome Do you wear this everyday?




Yes I do I love them I finally got the way I love it thank you so much &#129303;&#129303;


----------



## Ixorajade

Merry Christmas to all the lovely jadies!


----------



## jadelover

Blessed Christmas to all jadies.


----------



## Junkenpo

udalrike said:


> I love to wear the earrings I bought on German ebay.



Love your earrings Uli!



.
.
.
In case I'm not on for awhile, Merry Christmas to all the Jadies on the thread!  (I will try to sneak in... I'm hoping I was nice enough for Santa bring me some pretty jades!)


----------



## designergoods

Happy Holidays and a Happy New Year to you all!


----------



## fanofjadeite

udalrike said:


> Love everyone´s pictures!
> Fano, great ring stack!!!


thanks, uli  lovely earrings u have there


----------



## fanofjadeite

merry christmas, everyone!!


----------



## BabyDarling

Merry Christmas, happy holidays and happy new year everyone! hope everyone is having a lovely time with family and friends


----------



## Jade4Me

Maya is seeing me through this holiday (black Guatemalan jadeite 12mm slightly squared princess).

Merry Christmas jadies!:xtree:


----------



## Jade4Me

udalrike said:


> I love to wear the earrings I bought on German ebay.
> 
> View attachment 3221037


Lovely to see you and your beautiful earrings, Uli!


----------



## Molly0

Love & Joy to all! 

&#127794;&#127801;&#127794;&#127801;&#127794;&#127801;
Merry Christmas!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Maya is seeing me through this holiday (black Guatemalan jadeite 12mm slightly squared princess).
> 
> Merry Christmas jadies!:xtree:



I've never seen a "slightly squared" bangle before - very nice and unique! I've seen square and oval so I suppose this is somewhere in between lol!

I love the black - I've been wearing mine everyday too


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Merry Christmas Jadies!!
Hope everyone enjoys the holidays surrounded with family, friends, good cheer and jade


----------



## dster1

My bangle from only jade came! What do you ladies think? This is my first piece.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

dster1 said:


> My bangle from only jade came! What do you ladies think? This is my first piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221726
> View attachment 3221727
> View attachment 3221728
> View attachment 3221729



Dster1 it looks great! Colours are so soft. How is the fit? Are you happy with it? Just in time for Christmas &#128522;


----------



## dster1

2boys_jademommy said:


> Dster1 it looks great! Colours are so soft. How is the fit? Are you happy with it? Just in time for Christmas [emoji4]









The diameter is just right (glides on with soap) but does it look too wide for my tiny wrist?


----------



## zipcount

dster1 said:


> View attachment 3221808
> View attachment 3221809
> View attachment 3221810
> 
> 
> The diameter is just right (glides on with soap) but does it look too wide for my tiny wrist?



It looks really pretty on you.


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> I've never seen a "slightly squared" bangle before - very nice and unique! I've seen square and oval so I suppose this is somewhere in between lol!
> 
> I love the black - I've been wearing mine everyday too


I've called Maya a flattened princess as she's 12mm wide, but only 10mm tall. Her side view is in my avatar. I'm always amazed how I can put her on without soap & water, but yet for a true D-shape in the same size or even bigger I need soap & water or conditioner, & I have to brace myself for it, LOL!

I'm glad you love your new black Hetian bangle and so I don't have to eat my words when I said you won't regret getting one!    Perfect Christmas gift to yourself!


----------



## Jade4Me

dster1 said:


> View attachment 3221808
> View attachment 3221809
> View attachment 3221810
> 
> 
> The diameter is just right (glides on with soap) but does it look too wide for my tiny wrist?


It's gorgeous! Do the colors and translucence meet your expectations? Doesn't look too wide at all, but width is a personal preference.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

dster1 said:


> View attachment 3221808
> View attachment 3221809
> View attachment 3221810
> 
> 
> The diameter is just right (glides on with soap) but does it look too wide for my tiny wrist?



Not to me - this is how my bangles fit. I like to be able to put on very easily with soap. My wrists are small but my pain tolerance is low and I have a fear of bangle getting stuck so I don't go too small. 
It looks fabulous on you &#128522;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> I've called Maya a flattened princess as she's 12mm wide, but only 10mm tall. Her side view is in my avatar. I'm always amazed how I can put her on without soap & water, but yet for a true D-shape in the same size or even bigger I need soap & water or conditioner, & I have to brace myself for it, LOL!
> 
> I'm glad you love your new black Hetian bangle and so I don't have to eat my words when I said you won't regret getting one!    Perfect Christmas gift to yourself!



Maya somewhat has similar proportions to my Hetian bangle.  Mine is 10 mm wide and maybe 7 mm tall. It looks stunning on you. Very elegant. 

And yes were absolutely right about me adoring the black Hetian. 
I'm already thinking of getting a very wide one... But I won't for now &#128521;


----------



## dster1

Jade4Me said:


> It's gorgeous! Do the colors and translucence meet your expectations? Doesn't look too wide at all, but width is a personal preference.




I like the colors and translucency in daylight but indoor with yellow light it's more of a yellow green?


----------



## crosso

Merry Christmas and peace to all you jadies!


----------



## Millicat

Merry Christmas, Jadies  :xtree: :santawave:     
I hope you're all having a well earned rest and spending time with friends and family 

Fan, that ring is absolutely gorrrrgeous, I love it  
Uli, those earrings ....... love them, I've not seen any like that


----------



## fanofjadeite

thanks, millicat  the ring used to belong to my late grandma. merry christmas and happy new year to u 

p.s. i sent u a PM


----------



## dster1

Jadies, I have a silly question. So I know jade is supposed to be cool to the touch but does your jade ever feel cool constantly while it's on your body? I feel that way about my new bangle but I'm wondering if it's just because I get cold easily so I'm not heating up the stone as much.


----------



## Jade4Me

fanofjadeite said:


> antique jade ring


What a precious inheritance! Love the classic design and rich even green color! I'd love to see it in other lights to admire its shade of green.    Love your copper snake ring, too!


----------



## Jade4Me

dster1 said:


> Jadies, I have a silly question. So I know jade is supposed to be cool to the touch but does your jade ever feel cool constantly while it's on your body? I feel that way about my new bangle but I'm wondering if it's just because I get cold easily so I'm not heating up the stone as much.


No questions are silly especially when it comes to jade - our beloved obsession, LOL! That's why we are here on this thread! I've noticed jadeite feels cooler on me than nephrite. Do you live in an area with cooler climate? I live in Midwest USA with 4 seasons and in colder weather my jadeite can feel quit cool even while I'm wearing it. Your bangle looks great on you. Are you loving it?


----------



## Jade4Me

dster1 said:


> I like the colors and translucency in daylight but indoor with yellow light it's more of a yellow green?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221913
> View attachment 3221914


In your indoor pic the contrast between the green and lavender shows up more.


----------



## dster1

Jade4Me said:


> No questions are silly especially when it comes to jade - our beloved obsession, LOL! That's why we are here on this thread! I've noticed jadeite feels cooler on me than nephrite. Do you live in an area with cooler climate? I live in Midwest USA with 4 seasons and in colder weather my jadeite can feel quit cool even while I'm wearing it. Your bangle looks great on you. Are you loving it?




Thanks for the reply! I'm on the east coast so right now it's pretty cool out. I love the soft colors and how different it looks in different lights. Here she is today outside. So dreamy! Still need a name for her though &#129300;


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi Jadies!

Hope everyone had a great holiday & lots of food, fun, and family. Hope everyone is in good cheer and health! 

Here's a peek at some Christmas jade that Santa left in my stocking.  

It's got a  big  (for me) inner diameter... larger than FP, and about the same width with a flat inner... and it's that carved diamond facet type! So cool!  I can see the appeal.. it really "sparkles". lol

 Even color, nice translucency... lots of "snow" in it.  I really like it. It's cool to the touch and has a nice chime...I haven't had a chance to run it under uv or loupe it or check specific gravity, but I've got my fingers crossed!


----------



## Junkenpo

dster1 said:


> My bangle from only jade came! What do you ladies think? This is my first piece.





dster1 said:


> Jadies, I have a silly question. So I know jade is supposed to be cool to the touch but does your jade ever feel cool constantly while it's on your body? I feel that way about my new bangle but I'm wondering if it's just because I get cold easily so I'm not heating up the stone as much.



What a lovely bangle!  Very soft colors that look great against your skin... the size looks perfect and feminine.  I'm envious!


My jade is cool even when worn. The bangles spin and don't usually stay in one spot, so they cool in the air which cools the skin.  If I push them up as far as they go and they stick there, the jade on the skin warms up a bit, but the parts exposed to air stay cool.


----------



## Jade4Me

Junkenpo said:


> Hi Jadies!
> 
> Hope everyone had a great holiday & lots of food, fun, and family. Hope everyone is in good cheer and health!
> 
> Here's a peek at some Christmas jade that Santa left in my stocking.
> 
> It's got a  big  (for me) inner diameter... larger than FP, and about the same width with a flat inner... and it's that carved diamond facet type! So cool!  I can see the appeal.. it really "sparkles". lol
> 
> Even color, nice translucency... lots of "snow" in it.  I really like it. It's cool to the touch and has a nice chime...I haven't had a chance to run it under uv or loupe it or check specific gravity, but I've got my fingers crossed!


Congrats on your elegant faceted jadeite bangle!!! We're you totally surprised? You must have been a good girl this past year!    Is it white?


----------



## Junkenpo

Oh yeah, it was a great Christmas. The bangle is the lightest minty cyan green. It has just a hint of blue in the green that makes me think ice green or sea foam.  This one is going to be hard to name. lol 

It's neat though, it's mostly D shape, but the edges are squared off, so there's a high flat wall before the curve over begins.


----------



## crosso

dster1 said:


> Thanks for the reply! I'm on the east coast so right now it's pretty cool out. I love the soft colors and how different it looks in different lights. Here she is today outside. So dreamy! Still need a name for her though &#129300;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222957
> View attachment 3222958



Beautiful, dster, enjoy! Looks great on you!


----------



## crosso

Junkenpo said:


> Hi Jadies!
> 
> Hope everyone had a great holiday & lots of food, fun, and family. Hope everyone is in good cheer and health!
> 
> Here's a peek at some Christmas jade that Santa left in my stocking.
> 
> It's got a  big  (for me) inner diameter... larger than FP, and about the same width with a flat inner... and it's that carved diamond facet type! So cool!  I can see the appeal.. it really "sparkles". lol
> 
> Even color, nice translucency... lots of "snow" in it.  I really like it. It's cool to the touch and has a nice chime...I haven't had a chance to run it under uv or loupe it or check specific gravity, but I've got my fingers crossed!



Wow, JKP, love it! Have never seen a faceted lighter colored jadeite and I'm very taken with it! Those paler colors look so creamy and gorgeous against your skin. Merry Christmas!


----------



## piosavsfan

Junkenpo said:


> Hi Jadies!
> 
> Hope everyone had a great holiday & lots of food, fun, and family. Hope everyone is in good cheer and health!
> 
> Here's a peek at some Christmas jade that Santa left in my stocking.
> 
> It's got a  big  (for me) inner diameter... larger than FP, and about the same width with a flat inner... and it's that carved diamond facet type! So cool!  I can see the appeal.. it really "sparkles". lol
> 
> Even color, nice translucency... lots of "snow" in it.  I really like it. It's cool to the touch and has a nice chime...I haven't had a chance to run it under uv or loupe it or check specific gravity, but I've got my fingers crossed!



It's gorgeous! I want one!


----------



## crosso

I got a bit of jade for Christmas too, but it got here a day late. These are blue Vonsen nephrite by Allen Spehar. They're a gorgeous unusual teal color and have a mirror-like polish. Now I see why so many have raved about his work! Can't wait to see them in the daylight. These pics are indoors,  the lighter one is with flash; the darker one without flash is closest to the actual color. I'm so excited to have some of this rare material and Allan's craftsmanship in one piece! &#128522;


----------



## dster1

crosso said:


> Beautiful, dster, enjoy! Looks great on you!







Junkenpo said:


> What a lovely bangle!  Very soft colors that look great against your skin... the size looks perfect and feminine.  I'm envious!
> 
> 
> My jade is cool even when worn. The bangles spin and don't usually stay in one spot, so they cool in the air which cools the skin.  If I push them up as far as they go and they stick there, the jade on the skin warms up a bit, but the parts exposed to air stay cool.




Thank you, ladies! I'm still getting used to having something on my left wrist all the time but I can see this becoming a real addiction soon. I know there will be a princess in my future haha.


----------



## fanofjadeite

crosso said:


> I got a bit of jade for Christmas too, but it got here a day late. These are blue Vonsen nephrite by Allen Spehar. They're a gorgeous unusual teal color and have a mirror-like polish. Now I see why so many have raved about his work! Can't wait to see them in the daylight. These pics are indoors,  the lighter one is with flash; the darker one without flash is closest to the actual color. I'm so excited to have some of this rare material and Allan's craftsmanship in one piece! &#128522;


i love your new earrings, crosso. the color is very unusual. just gorgeous!


----------



## fanofjadeite

Jade4Me said:


> What a precious inheritance! Love the classic design and rich even green color! I'd love to see it in other lights to admire its shade of green.    Love your copper snake ring, too!


thanks, jade4me  will post more pics of the ring when i have time maybe tomorrow. its getting dark here already. my grandma used to buy loose jade stones and had them set in yellow gold by her goldsmith. the only jade that didnt need to be set in gold by her goldsmith, would be her permanent jade bangle. hahahaha...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

dster1 said:


> Thanks for the reply! I'm on the east coast so right now it's pretty cool out. I love the soft colors and how different it looks in different lights. Here she is today outside. So dreamy! Still need a name for her though &#129300;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222957
> View attachment 3222958



It looks beautiful! I love the changing of colours depending on lighting. 
I agree with Jade4Me that jadeite feels slightly cooler than nephrite. My Jade stays cool to the touch especially during our Canadian winters.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Hi Jadies!
> 
> Hope everyone had a great holiday & lots of food, fun, and family. Hope everyone is in good cheer and health!
> 
> Here's a peek at some Christmas jade that Santa left in my stocking.
> 
> It's got a  big  (for me) inner diameter... larger than FP, and about the same width with a flat inner... and it's that carved diamond facet type! So cool!  I can see the appeal.. it really "sparkles". lol
> 
> Even color, nice translucency... lots of "snow" in it.  I really like it. It's cool to the touch and has a nice chime...I haven't had a chance to run it under uv or loupe it or check specific gravity, but I've got my fingers crossed!



I love it JKP!! I haven't seen many light coloured facet bangles and it looks really icy! Like glints of light on a snowflake or icicle. 
May I ask where you found her?
So happy for you &#128522;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> I got a bit of jade for Christmas too, but it got here a day late. These are blue Vonsen nephrite by Allen Spehar. They're a gorgeous unusual teal color and have a mirror-like polish. Now I see why so many have raved about his work! Can't wait to see them in the daylight. These pics are indoors,  the lighter one is with flash; the darker one without flash is closest to the actual color. I'm so excited to have some of this rare material and Allan's craftsmanship in one piece! &#128522;



They look amazing Crosso! The first pic has more of a
Titanium look but the blue really shows in the second pic. Great design too!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

dster1 said:


> Thank you, ladies! I'm still getting used to having something on my left wrist all the time but I can see this becoming a real addiction soon. I know there will be a princess in my future haha.



We are all Jaddicts here &#128539;
A princess bangle would great - they are so feminine and elegant.


----------



## crosso

Thanks, Fan and Jademommy! I'm even more pleased today - they match Danube, my blue-green jadeite bangle almost perfectly in color!


----------



## Junkenpo

crosso said:


> I got a bit of jade for Christmas too, but it got here a day late. These are blue Vonsen nephrite by Allen Spehar. They're a gorgeous unusual teal color and have a mirror-like polish. Now I see why so many have raved about his work! Can't wait to see them in the daylight. These pics are indoors,  the lighter one is with flash; the darker one without flash is closest to the actual color. I'm so excited to have some of this rare material and Allan's craftsmanship in one piece! &#55357;&#56842;





crosso said:


> Thanks, Fan and Jademommy! I'm even more pleased today - they match Danube, my blue-green jadeite bangle almost perfectly in color!



Gorgeous coloring!  I love the shape of these, very balanced and so thin!  I bet they look awesome in the sunshine.   They look great with Danube. 



dster1 said:


> Thank you, ladies! I'm still getting used to having something on my left wrist all the time but I can see this becoming a real addiction soon. I know there will be a princess in my future haha.



The great thing about jade addiction is that there are soooo many incarnations of jade.  No two pieces are ever alike, even if cut from the same stone. The options for shapes, coloring, carving... it is endless and only limited by the pocketbook. lol 



fanofjadeite said:


> thanks, jade4me  will post more pics of the ring when i have time maybe tomorrow. its getting dark here already. my grandma used to buy loose jade stones and had them set in yellow gold by her goldsmith. the only jade that didnt need to be set in gold by her goldsmith, would be her permanent jade bangle. hahahaha...



Yellow gold is my favorite metal... it always is so warm and lovely!



2boys_jademommy said:


> I love it JKP!! I haven't seen many light coloured facet bangles and it looks really icy! Like glints of light on a snowflake or icicle.
> May I ask where you found her?
> So happy for you &#55357;&#56842;



Thanks!  It was a Christmas gift... I wasn't expecting a bangle because DH knows I'm super picky, but I was dropping hints for maybe earrings or a pendant. I guess he pays better attention than I thought. I'll have to be more careful. heheheh...  I'll wrangle out of him where he got it, so I can check to see what other jade the seller has. This one is big for me, but wearable, so I'm glad.  

NYC Princess has a light colored faceted bangle... hers was the first of them I remember seeing on the original jade thread. The black ones are gorgeous, too.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Thanks, Fan and Jademommy! I'm even more pleased today - they match Danube, my blue-green jadeite bangle almost perfectly in color!



They match perfectly! So cool that they were not from the same boulder but look very similar in colour. The texture seems to be slightly different but could also be because the earrings are thinner. Enjoy wearing them together &#128522;


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> They match perfectly! So cool that they were not from the same boulder but look very similar in colour. The texture seems to be slightly different but could also be because the earrings are thinner. Enjoy wearing them together &#128522;



Thank you! It is amazing they match so well, especially because the earrings are nephrite and the bangle is jadeite!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Gorgeous coloring!  I love the shape of these, very balanced and so thin!  I bet they look awesome in the sunshine.   They look great with Danube.
> 
> 
> 
> The great thing about jade addiction is that there are soooo many incarnations of jade.  No two pieces are ever alike, even if cut from the same stone. The options for shapes, coloring, carving... it is endless and only limited by the pocketbook. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow gold is my favorite metal... it always is so warm and lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  It was a Christmas gift... I wasn't expecting a bangle because DH knows I'm super picky, but I was dropping hints for maybe earrings or a pendant. I guess he pays better attention than I thought. I'll have to be more careful. heheheh...  I'll wrangle out of him where he got it, so I can check to see what other jade the seller has. This one is big for me, but wearable, so I'm glad.
> 
> NYC Princess has a light colored faceted bangle... hers was the first of them I remember seeing on the original jade thread. The black ones are gorgeous, too.



Your hubby did good &#128521; It is gorgeous and while it is bigger it still looks great on you. Why size is is?
Yes that's right NYC Princess does have a white facet bangle. 

On my list of Jade wants is a moss in snow or yellow/ orange, or facet bangle (black or white), or all of the above lol you are so right in saying he possibilities are endless but not the pocketbook


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Thank you! It is amazing they match so well, especially because the earrings are nephrite and the bangle is jadeite!



Nephrite and jadeite - maybe that is why the texture looks a bit different to me. The earrings look more uniform in colour and smoother. The bangle has the ice and snow going on. Not that I know much about either but I do know they look fantastic together &#128522;


----------



## Jade4Me

crosso said:


> Thanks, Fan and Jademommy! I'm even more pleased today - they match Danube, my blue-green jadeite bangle almost perfectly in color!


Love your new earrings! Lucky you to have some of this rare Vonsen blue nephrite! This wide shape really shows off the gorgeous jade color and polish!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jadies I wanted to ask your opinion.....You know how I have talked about wanting a moss in snow bangle - well it would have to wait a while but which of these two would you choose? They are fairly similar in price. Which would you choose and why...

http://www.jadefinejewelry.com/wonderful-scattered-flower-color-jade-bangle-p-38252.html

OR

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/51-6mm-Grade...TriColor-UJ-/221978267763?hash=item33aeef9073


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

I like both but neither are exactly what I want. The first one seems to have nice translucence but may have too much of the dark bits. The second is nice but not sure I like the yellow in there and also it is more of a light green background and I am looking for a cooler white background or a pale blue background. I will have to keep saving and shopping


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> I like both but neither are exactly what I want. The first one seems to have nice translucence but may have too much of the dark bits. The second is nice but not sure I like the yellow in there and also it is more of a light green background and I am looking for a cooler white background or a pale blue background. I will have to keep saving and shopping


I had nearly the same thoughts as you about these 2 bangles. I like all the dark bits in the 1st one, but it's not a moss in snow enough look to me. The 2nd one is pretty, but too much light green expanses for a moss in snow look I'd like. I'd shop around some more if I were you.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> I had nearly the same thoughts as you about these 2 bangles. I like all the dark bits in the 1st one, but it's not a moss in snow enough look to me. The 2nd one is pretty, but too much light green expanses for a moss in snow look I'd like. I'd shop around some more if I were you.



Thank you Jade4Me I truly value your opinion. 
I like the cooler colours of the first one but it's a lot of dark bits. Maybe that is why it is described as scattered flower and not moss in snow. Are these two somewhat interchangeable?
I think I want one that is a blue green and more of a creamier white background. 
Do you prefer the moss in snow with darker dots or  darker  veins? - hope you get my question I really don't know how else to describe it


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thank you Jade4Me I truly value your opinion.
> I like the cooler colours of the first one but it's a lot of dark bits. Maybe that is why it is described as scattered flower and not moss in snow. Are these two somewhat interchangeable?
> I think I want one that is a blue green and more of a creamier white background.
> Do you prefer the moss in snow with darker dots or  darker  veins? - hope you get my question I really don't know how else to describe it


You are so sweet! I'm just a fellow jaddict (love your word) and opinions are too easy to give!    What they are worth is highly subjective like tastes in jade. That leads me to this little bangle I adore, but it's not moss in snow to me and so you might say I need to add a moss in snow to my collection. So to answer your question, if I was in the market for a moss in snow bangle, I'd look for a bits/dots look since I have the vein look already. But I love dark parts contrasting with light parts, so I wouldn't overlook another dark veined one that called to me either. Spoken like a true jaddict, eh?    Which look do you prefer for yourself?


----------



## Jade4Me

Here it is on the left next to the bangle I couldn't wear for the longest time because it didn't feel right until recently.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> You are so sweet! I'm just a fellow jaddict (love your word) and opinions are too easy to give!    What they are worth is highly subjective like tastes in jade. That leads me to this little bangle I adore, but it's not moss in snow to me and so you might say I need to add a moss in snow to my collection. So to answer your question, if I was in the market for a moss in snow bangle, I'd look for a bits/dots look since I have the vein look already. But I love dark parts contrasting with light parts, so I wouldn't overlook another dark veined one that called to me either. Spoken like a true jaddict, eh?    Which look do you prefer for yourself?



Jaddicts &#128541;
Interesting because some may consider your bangle to be a moss in snow. I'm not sure myself because I see this term used to describe different things. A classic moss in snow is probably white Jade with darker bits - whether veins, swirls or dots...Personally I like them all. I'm probably partial to swirls. I have nothing remotely close to this so it would be a nice addition. I love your bangle by the way


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Here it is on the left next to the bangle I couldn't wear for the longest time because it didn't feel right until recently.



Why didn't it feel right? Were they bought together because they look similar. They remind me of icy marble. Lots of presence indeed. They look more grey in this photo but I see pale green in your first pic. 
With moss in snow I think I prefer it in a d shape but if I were to get yellow or orange I would Like a princess cut. I have so many Jade ideas in my mind lol!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Here it is on the left next to the bangle I couldn't wear for the longest time because it didn't feel right until recently.



Is there a bit of pink in the bangle in the right or is it the lighting...


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> Why didn't it feel right? Were they bought together because they look similar. They remind me of icy marble. Lots of presence indeed. They look more grey in this photo but I see pale green in your first pic.
> With moss in snow I think I prefer it in a d shape but if I were to get yellow or orange I would Like a princess cut. I have so many Jade ideas in my mind lol!


Call it jadinstinct (ha ha), but I'd put in on and almost immediately want it off again. Can't explain why... So I gave up on it for awhile. Then recently I put in on and felt no urge to remove her. She stayed on for a couple of days even through a yoga class. I've only felt this way with this one bangle - never with all my others. I'd never thought I'd feel anything so hokey (I have a very technical background) about a jade bangle, but there it is...  The thinner light green with black veins bangle was bought much later than the thicker one, which has hints of pink in it. I agree that a D-shape shows off such patterns nicely.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Call it jadinstinct (ha ha), but I'd put in on and almost immediately want it off again. Can't explain why... So I gave up on it for awhile. Then recently I put in on and felt no urge to remove her. She stayed on for a couple of days even through a yoga class. I've only felt this way with this one bangle - never with all my others. I'd never thought I'd feel anything so hokey (I have a very technical background) about a jade bangle, but there it is...  The thinner light green with black veins bangle was bought much later than the thicker one, which has hints of pink in it. I agree that a D-shape shows off such patterns nicely.



We need to start a Jadictionary lol!
Very interesting indeed. I'm glad you can wear her now without wanting to take it off. Both are beautiful and quite similar but if I had to choose I prefer the one on the right because of the pink in it - makes it more unique and gives a sweetness to the edgy look of the bangle. Also love the width as it really showcases the pattern of the stone.


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> We need to start a Jadictionary lol!
> Very interesting indeed. I'm glad you can wear her now without wanting to take it off. Both are beautiful and quite similar but if I had to choose I prefer the one on the right because of the pink in it - makes it more unique and gives a sweetness to the edgy look of the bangle. Also love the width as it really showcases the pattern of the stone.


Jadictionary - love it! I thought I didn't like pink jade because of this bangle. But now that we are good with each other, LOL, I'm open to pink tones.


----------



## Jade4Me

Silver Mom's moss in snow bangle is gorgeous. I'll have to go back in the thread to look at its patterns. Here's one by a seller other jadies have bought from. It's lovely and note the greens are more like dots rather than sharp jagged veins.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/261010812/vintage-estate-thick-moss-on-snow


----------



## Junkenpo

2boys_jademommy said:


> Jadies I wanted to ask your opinion.....You know how I have talked about wanting a moss in snow bangle - well it would have to wait a while but which of these two would you choose? They are fairly similar in price. Which would you choose and why...
> 
> http://www.jadefinejewelry.com/wonderful-scattered-flower-color-jade-bangle-p-38252.html
> 
> OR
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/51-6mm-Grade...TriColor-UJ-/221978267763?hash=item33aeef9073



I like the second one, mostly because my own preference is to lean toward whitish bangles. I like the blank space with hints of color. 



Jade4Me said:


> Here it is on the left next to the bangle I couldn't wear for the longest time because it didn't feel right until recently.



Those are both really great looking!


----------



## Jade4Me

Check out the video on a black faceted jadeite bangle. Now I want one!

http://forum.purseblog.com/jewelry-reference-forum/jade-and-jadeite-photos-only-no-chat-855984.html


----------



## Jade4Me

Junkenpo said:


> I like the second one, mostly because my own preference is to lean toward whitish bangles. I like the blank space with hints of color.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are both really great looking!


Thanks!
You should make a video of your faceted bangle like berniechocolate's video of her black jadeite one! The sparkling and twinkling as it turns is amazing!


----------



## Junkenpo

That's a thought!  I don't think I've made any vids since the chime one. lol  That black of Bernie's is amazing... small size, too! What a great bangle. 

I have my black carved on today, wore it to the beach with DS.  I thought about wearing the faceted one, but was worried about losing it since it is big enough to be pulled off easy. 

I dug around the old threads to sigh at NYCP's bangle... hers is wider and paler. Closer to a true white than mine. Love!

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/the-jade-thread-854003-595.html

Here's more of mine...Not the best pictures, since you can't really see the facets.  but you can kind of see the translucency and that edge I mentioned before. First Princess for comparison.


----------



## Junkenpo

And another terrible pic 

Calipers say she's about a 62mm. Here she is with Shrimp.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> I like the second one, mostly because my own preference is to lean toward whitish bangles. I like the blank space with hints of color.
> 
> Thanks for your input Junkebpo I love how you describe it as blank space. I like the blank space too but if it were white or a bluish, lavender grey white. The second bangle in the pic has too much yellow green and I am hoping to find a blue green. Not easy to find the right color, pattern size and price but it's fun &#128525;
> Hope you are enjoying your fabulous facet bangle &#128522;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Check out the video on a black faceted jadeite bangle. Now I want one!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/jewelry-reference-forum/jade-and-jadeite-photos-only-no-chat-855984.html



I did see that video and all I can say is Wow! Anyone know if it was custom made and where she got it? I love the width and the chunkiness of it and of course the amazing sparkles. I want one.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Silver Mom's moss in snow bangle is gorgeous. I'll have to go back in the thread to look at its patterns. Here's one by a seller other jadies have bought from. It's lovely and note the greens are more like dots rather than sharp jagged veins.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/261010812/vintage-estate-thick-moss-on-snow



It is lovely thanks for sharing I do remember Silver Mom has a pretty moss in snow.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> That's a thought!  I don't think I've made any vids since the chime one. lol  That black of Bernie's is amazing... small size, too! What a great bangle.
> 
> I have my black carved on today, wore it to the beach with DS.  I thought about wearing the faceted one, but was worried about losing it since it is big enough to be pulled off easy.
> 
> I dug around the old threads to sigh at NYCP's bangle... hers is wider and paler. Closer to a true white than mine. Love!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/the-jade-thread-854003-595.html
> 
> Here's more of mine...Not the best pictures, since you can't really see the facets.  but you can kind of see the translucency and that edge I mentioned before. First Princess for comparison.



I love that one that NYC has. The facets on NYCs seem bigger than the facets on Bernies bangle which looks like they are smaller diamond cuts. Not sure if that is the case. Both are so pretty. Anyone know if it is jadeite or nephrite? I'm guessing Bernies is nephrite because it is so intensely black. 

JKP yours does have translucence and I love the soft soothing green. It's extra special because your hubby chose it for you &#128525;
Shrimp is too cute! is it hard to get her on? She's only 50mm right?


----------



## berniechocolate

Hi 2boys_jademommy and all : 

Was pm by a jade sista so will shed some light and info .

The faceted bangle is a Jadeite  bangle . It has hints of snow but it is considered extremely black for black jadeite. It has been certified as Jadeite . Not custom made but a random purchase and very likely a sister bangle of bread n Gems bangle posted in the last pages of Jade action thread since it was purchased from same seller   thanks for the kind compliments .


----------



## Jade4Me

Junkenpo said:


> That's a thought!  I don't think I've made any vids since the chime one. lol  That black of Bernie's is amazing... small size, too! What a great bangle.
> 
> I have my black carved on today, wore it to the beach with DS.  I thought about wearing the faceted one, but was worried about losing it since it is big enough to be pulled off easy.
> 
> I dug around the old threads to sigh at NYCP's bangle... hers is wider and paler. Closer to a true white than mine. Love!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/the-jade-thread-854003-595.html
> 
> Here's more of mine...Not the best pictures, since you can't really see the facets.  but you can kind of see the translucency and that edge I mentioned before. First Princess for comparison.


Pretty soft color and translucence! She is quite large for you, but you are good at stacking/buffering to make it work. I couldn't remember who had the faceted white one so thanks for digging!




2boys_jademommy said:


> I did see that video and all I can say is Wow! Anyone know if it was custom made and where she got it? I love the width and the chunkiness of it and of course the amazing sparkles. I want one.


It's jadeite and its polish must be glassy and mirror-like to sparkle like that - a disco jade bangle!


----------



## Jade4Me

berniechocolate said:


> Hi 2boys_jademommy and all :
> 
> Was pm by a jade sista so will shed some light and info .
> 
> The faceted bangle is a Jadeite  bangle . It has hints of snow but it is considered extremely black for black jadeite. It has been certified as Jadeite . Not custom made but a random purchase and very likely a sister bangle of bread n Jems bangle posted in the Jade action thread since it was purchased from same seller   thanks for the kind compliments .
> 
> View attachment 3224599


Thank you for sharing!


----------



## berniechocolate

Welcome Jade4me . Hope everyone here had an awesome jade filled Xmas ! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> Hi 2boys_jademommy and all :
> 
> Was pm by a jade sista so will shed some light and info .
> 
> The faceted bangle is a Jadeite  bangle . It has hints of snow but it is considered extremely black for black jadeite. It has been certified as Jadeite . Not custom made but a random purchase and very likely a sister bangle of bread n Gems bangle posted in the last pages of Jade action thread since it was purchased from same seller   thanks for the kind compliments .
> 
> View attachment 3224599



Thank you for the info It is very black for jadeite. It was totally meant for you because it fits your wrist beautifully! May I ask who the seller is? No problem if you don't want to say


----------



## berniechocolate

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thank you for the info It is very black for jadeite. It was totally meant for you because it fits your wrist beautifully! May I ask who the seller is? No problem if you don't want to say




Hi thanks for your kind compliments . 

This is from a local Jade shop in Singapore . Are you from Singapore too ?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> Hi thanks for your kind compliments .
> 
> This is from a local Jade shop in Singapore . Are you from Singapore too ?



I'm in Canada I bet Singapore has many stores selling gorgeous jewellery and especially Jade


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi jadies!  

I wish there were local jade shops/markets to see here.  Occasionally there will be a  small shelf in a stall that carries some jade at swap markets or the county fair... but even then it's mostly treated jade or agate.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies!
> 
> I wish there were local jade shops/markets to see here.  Occasionally there will be a  small shelf in a stall that carries some jade at swap markets or the county fair... but even then it's mostly treated jade or agate.



Hey Junkenpo come visit Toronto or Markham, Canada Luk Fook Jewellers just opened up in a mall near me. That is huge - the first time a Chinese jewellery store has opened in a Canadian Mall. Luk Fook has locations in Hong Kong and Canada and perhaps elsewhere too. I checked it out last week and there was a large selection of diamonds and 24 k gold. There was some Jade but not as much as in their other locations. They had some bangles there - all d shape from what I saw and bigger sizes - maybe 56-58 I'm guessing. The least expensive one was listed at $7500.00 Cdn which is around $5500.00 US. I know in the Chinese malls you can bargain with them but not sure how that would work in a Canadian mall. So yeah now I can shop at Banana Republic, Aritzia etc and then pop into Luk Fook lol!


----------



## Redkoi01

Happy New Year!!! Where should I go in Hong Kong in search of Jade bangles?? I am asking because I have read some post of people being here.


----------



## Redkoi01

In love with my Christmas wedding anniversary gift!!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> Happy New Year!!! Where should I go in Hong Kong in search of Jade bangles?? I am asking because I have read some post of people being here.



Happy New Year Red! 
Are you in Hong Kong now or are planning on going? I've heard there is a lot of Jade there &#128512;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> In love with my Christmas wedding anniversary gift!!!



It's spectacular Red! Did you get married on Christmas? What a lovely present &#128525;


----------



## crosso

Redkoi01 said:


> In love with my Christmas wedding anniversary gift!!!



WOW!!! That is one gorgeous ring, Redkoi! Merry Christmas, Happy Anniversary and Congratulations!  &#128513;


----------



## Redkoi01

2boys_jademommy said:


> Happy New Year Red!
> Are you in Hong Kong now or are planning on going? I've heard there is a lot of Jade there &#128512;



Hello jademommy I am in Hong Kong now. &#127881;


----------



## Redkoi01

I got married on the 27 of December. 21 years ago!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> I got married on the 27 of December. 21 years ago!!



Congratulations Red! And what better way to celebrate than a trip to Hong Kong and the prettiest Jade ring - so happy for you &#128522;


----------



## Junkenpo

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hey Junkenpo come visit Toronto or Markham, Canada Luk Fook Jewellers just opened up in a mall near me. That is huge - the first time a Chinese jewellery store has opened in a Canadian Mall. Luk Fook has locations in Hong Kong and Canada and perhaps elsewhere too. I checked it out last week and there was a large selection of diamonds and 24 k gold. There was some Jade but not as much as in their other locations. They had some bangles there - all d shape from what I saw and bigger sizes - maybe 56-58 I'm guessing. The least expensive one was listed at $7500.00 Cdn which is around $5500.00 US. I know in the Chinese malls you can bargain with them but not sure how that would work in a Canadian mall. So yeah now I can shop at Banana Republic, Aritzia etc and then pop into Luk Fook lol!



Ah!  I'm super envious...I would love to just wander in take a peek and try on some bangles. lol 



Redkoi01 said:


> In love with my Christmas wedding anniversary gift!!!



Wowowow!  That's lovely.. what a beautiful color and such sparkle!   Happy Christmas and anniversary!


----------



## Junkenpo

And here's my jade for the day...just for a modeling pic...  layering 2 necklaces.  Great weight together, though I only wear the one with smaller beads. Gotta lose some weight for the choker of bigger beads to be more comfortable.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> And here's my jade for the day...just for a modeling pic...  layering 2 necklaces.  Great weight together, though I only wear the one with smaller beads. Gotta lose some weight for the choker of bigger beads to be more comfortable.



They look classy and chic together &#128522;


----------



## annetok

Merry Christmas and happy new year jadies! Greeting you in advance since it's getting very busy!

My Latte, with my red spinel engagement ring


----------



## dster1

Do most of you wear your bangles on your left hand? I know that's the suggested side but after a week of constant clinking with my watch, I'm debating moving my bangle over to my right side.


----------



## piosavsfan

Gege has some gorgeous new bangles listed, too bad none are my size!


----------



## piosavsfan

Junkenpo said:


> And here's my jade for the day...just for a modeling pic...  layering 2 necklaces.  Great weight together, though I only wear the one with smaller beads. Gotta lose some weight for the choker of bigger beads to be more comfortable.



I love the layered look! Do you ever layer jade necklaces with metals?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

annetok said:


> Merry Christmas and happy new year jadies! Greeting you in advance since it's getting very busy!
> 
> My Latte, with my red spinel engagement ring



Looks very Christmasy with the red and green


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

dster1 said:


> Do most of you wear your bangles on your left hand? I know that's the suggested side but after a week of constant clinking with my watch, I'm debating moving my bangle over to my right side.



I always wear of my left but I don't wear a watch. Recently I have been wearing one on the left and one on the right. 
what would be more comfortable for you - moving the bangle to the right or moving your watch.... Although traditionally bangles are worn on the left I think either is fine. Just my opinion


----------



## Molly0

Happy New Year all!  Such gorgeousness!!!  JKP your beads are luminous stunners!


----------



## dster1

2boys_jademommy said:


> I always wear of my left but I don't wear a watch. Recently I have been wearing one on the left and one on the right.
> 
> what would be more comfortable for you - moving the bangle to the right or moving your watch.... Although traditionally bangles are worn on the left I think either is fine. Just my opinion




I tried moving my watch to my right but it just felt weird since I've been watched my entire life on my left and al bracelets on my right. I think I might try to move the jade bangle to the right even though it's my dominant hand. I think the clinking will bother me more in the long run.


----------



## otieoh

Junkenpo said:


> And here's my jade for the day...just for a modeling pic...  layering 2 necklaces.  Great weight together, though I only wear the one with smaller beads. Gotta lose some weight for the choker of bigger beads to be more comfortable.


They look great on you!


----------



## jadebingo

I've been reading HUNDREDS of pages of this and the action jade threads, beginner collector that I am &#128522; and i have a possible solution for the bangle that is a couple-few mm too small:
Using a grocery produce bag and soap and cold cold water: lather hand, minimize the bubbles, and put the bag overhand. Lather the bag up! Gather the folds of the bag in toward the palm so the back of your hand is smooth. As always, go slowly; squeeze the base of the thumb toward the base of the pinky with your first two fingers whilst pushing the bangle into position (imagine holding your left hand with your right as if it were a cigarette, lol but don't smoke)
I've used something like 3-4tbsp/120mL? of soap to put on or remove a bangle 3mm smaller than my ideal size... it actually hugged my wrist bones but I'm returning it. It's such a gamble buying online but I've got no local bangle jeweler.
I'm on the lookout for russet/yellow/gold or lavender bangles to go with my dark skin... *sometimes* pale-translucent jades look washed out on me and I'm more of a blue undertone! &#128522; 
I have a bright green nephrite coming in that I'm thinking of calling Turtle or Oz but I'll have to see it... I've gotten used to this icy, sometimes bluish, white bangle with green bits (Dollbaby)and just last week received a slim honey princess (as yet nameless,but maybe Beehoney or Juice). I've rotated what i think is a strange lavender princess that is a dull green?chartreuse? in fluorescent light..she's Mardi Gras, aka The Force, at least till i find out if she's A or B.
Jadies, what a beautiful obsession!!! &#128522;


----------



## jadebingo

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> You are better then me I have a bangle I love and I can't get it on every time I try I get half way after scraping half my skin off my pinkie but maybe I will next year try when my hand is healed more haven't taking any bangles on or of in awhile maybe I'll be able too tank u for telling how u did it I will give it try next time[emoji179][emoji179][emoji179]




Lol!!!! I am use to my bangles now. It feels weird when I don't have them on.  
You sound like you have a sore wrist from taking off and putting on bangles!!![/QUOTE]

I meant to quote this
I'm in love with everyone's glossy jade gems &#128522;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

jadebingo said:


> I've been reading HUNDREDS of pages of this and the action jade threads, beginner collector that I am &#128522; and i have a possible solution for the bangle that is a couple-few mm too small:
> Using a grocery produce bag and soap and cold cold water: lather hand, minimize the bubbles, and put the bag overhand. Lather the bag up! Gather the folds of the bag in toward the palm so the back of your hand is smooth. As always, go slowly; squeeze the base of the thumb toward the base of the pinky with your first two fingers whilst pushing the bangle into position (imagine holding your left hand with your right as if it were a cigarette, lol but don't smoke)
> I've used something like 3-4tbsp/120mL? of soap to put on or remove a bangle 3mm smaller than my ideal size... it actually hugged my wrist bones but I'm returning it. It's such a gamble buying online but I've got no local bangle jeweler.
> I'm on the lookout for russet/yellow/gold or lavender bangles to go with my dark skin... *sometimes* pale-translucent jades look washed out on me and I'm more of a blue undertone! &#128522;
> I have a bright green nephrite coming in that I'm thinking of calling Turtle or Oz but I'll have to see it... I've gotten used to this icy, sometimes bluish, white bangle with green bits (Dollbaby)and just last week received a slim honey princess (as yet nameless,but maybe Beehoney or Juice). I've rotated what i think is a strange lavender princess that is a dull green?chartreuse? in fluorescent light..she's Mardi Gras, aka The Force, at least till i find out if she's A or B.
> Jadies, what a beautiful obsession!!! &#128522;



Hi Jadebingo - it sounds like you have a nice collection going on. Would love to see pics 
Not sure if you are a new poster but welcome if you are &#128512;


----------



## annetok

2boys_jademommy said:


> Looks very Christmasy with the red and green



Hihi yes! Getting the holiday groove on!


----------



## annetok

Junkenpo said:


> And here's my jade for the day...just for a modeling pic...  layering 2 necklaces.  Great weight together, though I only wear the one with smaller beads. Gotta lose some weight for the choker of bigger beads to be more comfortable.



This is gorgeous!


----------



## Junkenpo

annetok said:


> Merry Christmas and happy new year jadies! Greeting you in advance since it's getting very busy!
> 
> My Latte, with my red spinel engagement ring



Great look together!  



dster1 said:


> Do most of you wear your bangles on your left hand? I know that's the suggested side but after a week of constant clinking with my watch, I'm debating moving my bangle over to my right side.



I wear bangles on both wrists. I swap out on the left, but my Smoke has been on my right wrist non-stop since last December.  I've had her on 24/7 for a year now.  I actually just started wearing a watch again... previously I wore a watch on my left, but if I do now then I can't stack & would be restricted in the sizes I can wear on the left.... so I switched to wearing my watch on the right.  



piosavsfan said:


> I love the layered look! Do you ever layer jade necklaces with metals?



I haven't tried it yet, but I think I will see how some of my necklaces would look with the beads. 



jadebingo said:


> I've been reading HUNDREDS of pages of this and the action jade threads, beginner collector that I am &#128522;




Hi and welcome! Would love to see pictures of your collection and any modeling shots you have, when you can!


----------



## fanofjadeite

i made this pair of grade A jade pixiu with rose quartz bead earrings for a dear friend


----------



## jadebingo

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Jadebingo - it sounds like you have a nice collection going on. Would love to see pics
> Not sure if you are a new poster but welcome if you are &#128512;



Thank you  I am new, yes. I'm on p338, as if i were reading the last quarter of a suspense novel... I'm almost sure someone here got the lavender bangle i missed and was too shy to get, and better here than elsewhere! Jademommy, your welcome is appreciated. 

I figured out how to upload &#128522;
These are my mysterious green and lavender Mardi Gras... i can't tell the type, a or b, or c! but it speaks to me, as did the price.


----------



## jadebingo

Junkenpo said:


> Hi and welcome! Would love to see pictures of your collection and any modeling shots you have, when you can!



Thank you for the welcome! I do appreciate the whole idea and manifestation of this watery jade palace (thread) of many rooms (and replies) lol. It's so pleasant in here

I'm having trouble uploading pics i just took of my new Beehoney aka Juice but I'll figure it out later. Some of MardiGras aka The Force above.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> i made this pair of grade A jade pixiu with rose quartz bead earrings for a dear friend



I'm sure she will love them You and a few other Jadies are so creative. &#128512;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

jadebingo said:


> Thank you  I am new, yes. I'm on p338, as if i were reading the last quarter of a suspense novel... I'm almost sure someone here got the lavender bangle i missed and was too shy to get, and better here than elsewhere! Jademommy, your welcome is appreciated.
> 
> I figured out how to upload &#128522;
> These are my mysterious green and lavender Mardi Gras... i can't tell the type, a or b, or c! but it speaks to me, as did the price.



Lol I was reading long before I posted too. It is such a nice forum and glad you're here. 

Nothing stands out that it is treated from these pics. It looks great on you.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

jadebingo said:


> Thank you for the welcome! I do appreciate the whole idea and manifestation of this watery jade palace (thread) of many rooms (and replies) lol. It's so pleasant in here
> 
> I'm having trouble uploading pics i just took of my new Beehoney aka Juice but I'll figure it out later. Some of MardiGras aka The Force above.



It took me a while to realize most pics have to be resized so maybe try resizing the pics and see if that works...


----------



## BabyDarling

Hi all, just dropping by to quickly say, hope you all are having a wonderful holiday season and may you all have an amazing 2016! happy new year!!


----------



## Ixorajade

Happy new year to all the lovely jadies! Hope that the new year brings more beautiful jade at amazing prices!


----------



## Tarayue

Happy New Years Everyone! Keep warm and safe!


----------



## Junkenpo

fanofjadeite said:


> i made this pair of grade A jade pixiu with rose quartz bead earrings for a dear friend



These look awesome as earrings! 



jadebingo said:


> Thank you  I am new, yes. I'm on p338, as if i were reading the last quarter of a suspense novel... I'm almost sure someone here got the lavender bangle i missed and was too shy to get, and better here than elsewhere! Jademommy, your welcome is appreciated.
> 
> I figured out how to upload &#55357;&#56842;
> These are my mysterious green and lavender Mardi Gras... i can't tell the type, a or b, or c! but it speaks to me, as did the price.



What a lovely princess!   The main jade threads move so quickly, I'm not even sure how many we've gone through in the last couple years. Such great photos to go back and revisit. It's a wealth of information.


----------



## fanofjadeite

2boys_jademommy said:


> I'm sure she will love them You and a few other Jadies are so creative. &#128512;


thanks, jademommy


----------



## fanofjadeite

Junkenpo said:


> These look awesome as earrings!
> 
> thanks, jkp


----------



## dster1

Do any of you have bangles with stone lines that an be felt with fingernails? I've seen some where the sellers says it doesn't affect the integrity of the piece but is that really true?


----------



## Junkenpo

dster1 said:


> Do any of you have bangles with stone lines that an be felt with fingernails? I've seen some where the sellers says it doesn't affect the integrity of the piece but is that really true?



I do.

PL has a faint one that reaches the surface. 








DW has a several lines on her dishy side. 

 Leaf has lots of surface reaching stone lines. 






The Big Jade has them worked into the carving.








I think it depends on how "healed" the stone line is.  I had one bangle break on me. On one side the break was smooth, the other break area was jagged.  Makes me think the stone line that broke had never healed back together.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

dster1 said:


> Do any of you have bangles with stone lines that an be felt with fingernails? I've seen some where the sellers says it doesn't affect the integrity of the piece but is that really true?



I have a bangle with stone lines which can be seen but not felt. So far no problems. I'm not worried when I wear my Jade because it is wih a strong stone and the stone line doesn't bother me.


----------



## jadebingo

2boys_jademommy said:


> It took me a while to realize most pics have to be resized so maybe try resizing the pics and see if that works...





Junkenpo said:


> Hi and welcome! Would love to see pictures of your collection and any modeling shots you have, when you can!





2boys_jademommy said:


> Lol I was reading long before I posted too. It is such a nice forum and glad you're here.
> 
> Nothing stands out that it is treated from these pics. It looks great on you.



AWESOME. And thank you so much, Jademommy. I'm hoping to have Churk make one of those gold or silver wraps for it, maybe in the summer ; Unfortunately I've cracked two barely noticeable slices into that one by clumsily banging it on the metal door frame to my office.

I just corresponded with this rough stone seller who says this about his lavender block:
"The average width is about 1.5 in approx. square as it wavers a bit and approx. 5/1/4 inches long" http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-r...5-/252230473756?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123  That hypoteneuse should be about 53mm, far too small for me, if anyone wants to check it out and is at or smaller than 50mm.

Thanks y'all, here are my Beehoney and Dollbaby.  Beehoney is with a little 1970s brass-jade combo from etsy that keeps falling apart and wasn't polished at all... I'll be seeing about replacing or having it refurbished by the seller. 
I didn't realize how enormous the photos were till they were resized


----------



## jadebingo

Junkenpo said:


> What a lovely princess!   The main jade threads move so quickly, I'm not even sure how many we've gone through in the last couple years. Such great photos to go back and revisit. It's a wealth of information.



At least 5 threads with several hundred pages, just by linking from one to another, primarily from your signature ; I haven't seen any directory yet lol. Honestly, so much info.

Thank you kindly, Junkenpo. Here's another view of MardiGras I hope you don't mind that I share. This bangle is my most personal, feels like it validates introspection somehow-- something to do with how the colors change so dramatically in light-- and stays with me like a blessing.  

btw, your magical Smoke is a beauty.  It's in the back of my mind when I look at gorgeous watery, milky, smoky, glowing pieces.


----------



## Junkenpo

You have beautiful bangles jadebingo!  That auction for the rough slab looks like turkish lavender jade.  really neat!

cross post!

edited to add: thank you for compliment on Smoke.   My collection has really grown since I started posting on these threads, though it has slowed down. I prefer carved jades when I can get them in smaller sizes. 

Someone mentioned that GegeDesigns has new bangles up... she has such a neat collection of carved bangles in different colors. There was one awhile back that was a little out of my budget, but I still kind of wish I had gotten.


----------



## jadebingo

Thank you, Junkenpo.  I forgot about GegeDesigns and this Siberian nephrite that looks like a Siberian tiger's claws scratched it...while on fire


----------



## annetok

fanofjadeite said:


> i made this pair of grade A jade pixiu with rose quartz bead earrings for a dear friend



Oh wow, that's a statement piece


----------



## Redkoi01

Saying good bye to Hong Kong sadly didn't have time to visit the Jade market but what a wonderful place!! There is Jade everywhere because there are jewelry stores everywhere with super expensive high quality Jade! A true candy for the eye!! 

Minty my traveling bangle we have been in 4 different countries together already.

Happy 2016 to all!!!&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#128536;


----------



## fanofjadeite

annetok said:


> Oh wow, that's a statement piece


thanks, annetok


----------



## Redkoi01

jadebingo said:


> At least 5 threads with several hundred pages, just by linking from one to another, primarily from your signature ; I haven't seen any directory yet lol. Honestly, so much info.
> 
> Thank you kindly, Junkenpo. Here's another view of MardiGras I hope you don't mind that I share. This bangle is my most personal, feels like it validates introspection somehow-- something to do with how the colors change so dramatically in light-- and stays with me like a blessing.
> 
> btw, your magical Smoke is a beauty.  It's in the back of my mind when I look at gorgeous watery, milky, smoky, glowing pieces.





Jadebingo I love your Mardi Gras bracelet it looks gorgeous on you. &#129303;


----------



## Jade4Me

Redkoi01 said:


> In love with my Christmas wedding anniversary gift!!!


Happy anniversary and New Year! Stunning ring! Did you pick it out or where you surprised?


----------



## Jade4Me

Junkenpo said:


> And here's my jade for the day...just for a modeling pic...  layering 2 necklaces.  Great weight together, though I only wear the one with smaller beads. Gotta lose some weight for the choker of bigger beads to be more comfortable.


Pretty soft color and they seem to match perfectly!



dster1 said:


> I tried moving my watch to my right but it just felt weird since I've been watched my entire life on my left and al bracelets on my right. I think I might try to move the jade bangle to the right even though it's my dominant hand. I think the clinking will bother me more in the long run.


I stopped wearing a watch just before catching the jade bug. So my left wrist was free for new bling ideas and jade bangles filled in nicely!    On my right wrist I usually wear a gold/silver/copper/bronze bangle, sometimes a gemstone beaded or high-karat gold chain-type bracelet. I tried wearing a jade bangle on my right (dominant) wrist, but just didn't like it. But if you can't give up a watch on your left, then wearing a jade bangle on your right would balance things nicely. I use to stack/layer chain-type bracelets on my left with my watch, but couldn't do it with metal bangles because I didn't like the clinking sound. So I continue to prefer a metal bangle or 2 on my right wrist.



fanofjadeite said:


> i made this pair of grade A jade pixiu with rose quartz bead earrings for a dear friend


Lovely creative and thoughtful gift! I love how you used copper, which contrasts nicely with the green!



jadebingo said:


> Thank you  I am new, yes. I'm on p338, as if i were reading the last quarter of a suspense novel... I'm almost sure someone here got the lavender bangle i missed and was too shy to get, and better here than elsewhere! Jademommy, your welcome is appreciated.
> 
> I figured out how to upload &#128522;
> These are my mysterious green and lavender Mardi Gras... i can't tell the type, a or b, or c! but it speaks to me, as did the price.


Welcome and love your bangles!


----------



## Jade4Me

dster1 said:


> Do any of you have bangles with stone lines that an be felt with fingernails? I've seen some where the sellers says it doesn't affect the integrity of the piece but is that really true?


Oh yes plenty, LOL! Since I don't buy expensive jade bangles I have several with stone lines and most have had no problems. The few I cracked where VERY careless accidents and I'm quite surprised they didn't break on me - bouncing around in a deep porcelain kitchen sink, dropping onto a tile floor, slamming down HARD a much heavier bangle on top of a thinner one... I guess it shows how tough jadeite and nephrite are because any other gemstone bangle subjected to the above may have shattered into many pieces... Luckily I've never damaged a jade bangle while wearing it...at least not yet...


----------



## Jade4Me

Forgot to wish everyone a Happy New Year!


----------



## Jade4Me

annetok said:


> Merry Christmas and happy new year jadies! Greeting you in advance since it's getting very busy!
> 
> My Latte, with my red spinel engagement ring


Love the colors together! I've seen such bracelets with high karat gold beads on eBay. Are these 24K gold beads sturdy? If you know of a reputable online seller for these I'd love to check it out and consider one to wear with my jade bangles. I haven't found anything I like to stack with a jade bangle and this dainty type of bracelet may work for me!


----------



## Jade4Me

Been spending a low key New Year's day with a tan nephrite bangle. Last night partied with a black bangle on.


----------



## fanofjadeite

Jade4Me said:


> Lovely creative and thoughtful gift! I love how you used copper, which contrasts nicely with the green!
> 
> 
> thanks, jade4me  they didnt turn out as well as i hope, but at least they still presentable


----------



## fanofjadeite

Jade4Me said:


> Been spending a low key New Year's day with a tan nephrite bangle. Last night partied with a black bangle on.


your tan nephrite bangle is gorgeous, jade4me! it looks like a wide cuff and i love wide cuff jade bangles


----------



## jadebingo

Thank you Jade4me. Your tan nephrite is gorgeous. Any more pics of same?


----------



## jadebingo

Redkoi, thank you! It's a funny thing, it looks a dull olive at work because of the lighting, so I wear it when I'm relaxing and getting freah air. 
I'm happy you have such a delish travel bangle &#128522; We need such precious things with us away from home


----------



## Celle

jadebingo said:


> At least 5 threads with several hundred pages, just by linking from one to another, primarily from your signature ; I haven't seen any directory yet lol. Honestly, so much info.
> 
> Thank you kindly, Junkenpo. Here's another view of MardiGras I hope you don't mind that I share. This bangle is my most personal, feels like it validates introspection somehow-- something to do with how the colors change so dramatically in light-- and stays with me like a blessing.
> 
> btw, your magical Smoke is a beauty.  It's in the back of my mind when I look at gorgeous watery, milky, smoky, glowing pieces.



I love the bangle, it is beautiful!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Been spending a low key New Year's day with a tan nephrite bangle. Last night partied with a black bangle on.



Is this Mooncake? So gorgeous!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Happy New Year Jadies! It's been a crazy busy couple of days in a good way
May 2016 be filled with happiness and good health to us all &#128522;


----------



## teagansmum

Happy New Years to all you wonderful ladies!!! Congratulations on all your new beautiful jade I've been oogling, and to those who are enjoying their favorite older pieces. All the photos are amazing!! I hope the new year brings everyone much joy, and all your jade brings good luck, peace and happiness. Love you all!! xoxoxo


----------



## Junkenpo

Happy New Year jadies!

Went to the beach yesterday with DH & DS & some of DH's friends,  and spending the day with my mom & brother & DS today. It's neat how different the weather can be on the different sides of the island. 

Who here has teeny hands and wrists? Or younger girls to gift. AM has a great looking small bangle up. Too small for me and I don't have daughters/nieces otherwise I totally would have pulled the trigger. Part of me is still tempted on the chance of a hypothetical future granddaugther many years from now... but that's probably my addiction talking. lol 

Save me!

https://www.etsy.com/listing/262213591/on-sale-vintage-estate-mottled-white?ref=shop_home_active_1


----------



## Bracelet Paul

I had two observations recently that should interest those of us who follow this thread.


1. Recently, I went into the Chinese novelty shop where I bought my jade bangle over 2 years ago. Right before the Christmas shopping season started they had 8-9 jade bangles of different colors and sizes in their display case; yesterday they only had three! Which means there are some new jade bangle owners in my area 


2. Saw a young Caucasian woman wearing a jade bangle at a local restaurant on New Years Eve, with what appeared to be a Cartier Love bangle. The jade bangle looked small enough on her wrist that she probably wears it permanently. I mention this because it's extremely rare to see a non-Asian woman wearing a jade bangle in my part of the country.


Paul


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Bracelet Paul said:


> I had two observations recently that should interest those of us who follow this thread.
> 
> 
> 1. Recently, I went into the Chinese novelty shop where I bought my jade bangle over 2 years ago. Right before the Christmas shopping season started they had 8-9 jade bangles of different colors and sizes in their display case; yesterday they only had three! Which means there are some new jade bangle owners in my area
> 
> 
> 2. Saw a young Caucasian woman wearing a jade bangle at a local restaurant on New Years Eve, with what appeared to be a Cartier Love bangle. The jade bangle looked small enough on her wrist that she probably wears it permanently. I mention this because it's extremely rare to see a non-Asian woman wearing a jade bangle in my part of the country.
> 
> 
> Paul



That's cool Paul Where are you located?
Although I do see people wearing Jade here in Toronto, Canada it is mostly Asian. I only very rarely see non Asians wearing Jade where I live but perhaps that will change in time. I love this thread because we are multi cultural and we all love Jade &#128522;


----------



## Bracelet Paul

2boys_jademommy said:


> That's cool Paul Where are you located?
> Although I do see people wearing Jade here in Toronto, Canada it is mostly Asian. I only very rarely see non Asians wearing Jade where I live but perhaps that will change in time. I love this thread because we are multi cultural and we all love Jade &#128522;


 
I'm in southeastern Massachusetts, about an hour south of Boston. Obviously, if you go to Chinatown in Boston, plenty of Chinese women wearing jade bangles there. Outside of Boston, you might see the occasional Chinese woman in a Chinese restaurant wearing a jade bangle, but that's it.


Mine is 62mm; yes, it was hard getting on, but once I got it on, it's been on ever since!


----------



## jadebingo

Bracelet Paul and Jademommy, this is interesting &#128522; Here in the SE US, I've seen three Asian ladies with jade bangles including my son's pediatrician, and only one besides me in town who's not Asian. I'm Haitian.

One was maybe mid-20s in a ladies room face-timing in another language by a sink and her priceless bangle was oval! green and almost transparent, like this photo (ebay 281822532201) .. but more spring green. It was so close to the skin she must've had it from girlhood, but she was a tiny young lady. It looked like one could read through it.

I made friends over jade last year... this Chinese American girl wanted to know where I was from, how I started wearing jade, where I got it, etc. She just inherited a bunch, sadly.

One of my patients' son is Vietnamese and always wears one green nephrite pendant or another and convinced me last month to get a bangle of same for good luck &#128522; I'm just waiting for the postman to deliver it! His old dad liked my Dollbaby when I showed him the ebay photo, then the real thing, which put me on cloud nine &#128525;

The second prettiest jadeite bangle was on another patient's wife and she's a petite Black New Englander in her 70s and an absolute fox, otherwise in some delicate gold pieces. It's a water and apple green princess, probably 5mm or 6mm thick and she has teeny hands and wrists. I was like Gollum from LOTR when i saw it! They told me I'd have to go to Beijing to find anything like it.

I got some jade insight from a few octegenarian Southern white women with jade ring collections; two used to own a jewelry shops. One was biased toward jadeite, the other, nephrite. My Chinese Jamaican friend is very particular about how cold and delicious my jade ought to be (he said I wouldn't understand the eating part coz I'm not Asian) but says I may have a problem lol.  That's why I come here!  

Moral of the story: I've probably got to stop bugging my patients with my jade obsession and so far original jade lovers 1, 2, 3 and 4 generations up have humored my excitement and shared with me a more discerning eye. So thank goodness, what blessings.


----------



## jadebingo

Meant to attach this


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

jadebingo said:


> Meant to attach this



Jadebingo I had to laugh when you said your eyes were like Gollums lol!

This is a very pretty bangle. So icy! Is it yours or one that you are eyeing?


----------



## Junkenpo

One would think with the high asian population here, I'd get to see more jade but I only catch glimpses every now and then.  My dentist's receptionist wears a bangle and my sister-in-law's husband's mom wears one one, too. I try to pay attention.  Jadebingo, it would be neat to see someone with such a quality piece of jade! 

One of my aunts has started noticing/commenting on my jade jewelry and has mentioned how she likes it... so I'm going to look for small piece for her.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> One would think with the high asian population here, I'd get to see more jade but I only catch glimpses every now and then.  My dentist's receptionist wears a bangle and my sister-in-law's husband's mom wears one one, too. I try to pay attention.  Jadebingo, it would be neat to see someone with such a quality piece of jade!
> 
> One of my aunts has started noticing/commenting on my jade jewelry and has mentioned how she likes it... so I'm going to look for small piece for her.


 
Yes even here proportionally not a lot of Asians wear Jade. Usually the people I see wearing Jade are more recent immigrants or older Chinese who have probably worn Jade most of their life. The Canadianized Asians tend not to wear Jade. 
I was born in Hong Kong but immigrated to Canada before turning one. I've always grown up knowing and seeing a bit of Jade here and there but never had an interest until around 5 years ago.


----------



## jadebingo

2boys_jademommy said:


> Jadebingo I had to laugh when you said your eyes were like Gollums lol!
> This is a very pretty bangle. So icy! Is it yours or one that you are eyeing?


Ha!
Neither. I watched it just for reference; it didn't sell but it is just 51mm, too small for me. The bangle resembles the oval on the first lady's wrist of my overlong story.
Except hers was wayyy prettier



Junkenpo said:


> Jadebingo, it would be neat to see someone with such a quality piece of jade!


Yes, they're templates! It's neat how they become part of the person wearing them.


----------



## annetok

Jade4Me said:


> Love the colors together! I've seen such bracelets with high karat gold beads on eBay. Are these 24K gold beads sturdy? If you know of a reputable online seller for these I'd love to check it out and consider one to wear with my jade bangles. I haven't found anything I like to stack with a jade bangle and this dainty type of bracelet may work for me!



Thanks. Also love your nephrite. So creamy. I don't see anyone selling these on ebay!

As for the gold, I suggest to be careful with 18K above because they can be quite soft. I love the dainty look, though and I wear it everyday. No dents yet despite exercising with the bracelet (see, I don't listen to my own advice).

I bought the gold from express021 on ebay. Though he has some negative feedback, whenever I was unhappy with an item I bought (jade), he would always give me a refund and didn't ask me to send back the item.


----------



## Beadweaver

My green nephrite came today and I absolutely love it.


----------



## Beadweaver

Another picture...


----------



## jadebingo

Beadweaver said:


> My green nephrite came today and I absolutely love it.



Wow wow, pristine!


----------



## Junkenpo

Beadweaver said:


> My green nephrite came today and I absolutely love it.



pretty, very soft even coloring!


----------



## Junkenpo

New grocery store opened up in the neighborhood... their produce section is nicely varied. This is the first time I've seen (or noticed) a Buddha's Hand outside of a farmers market.

Wearing my agate stacked with Granny Smith


----------



## Beadweaver

Thank you!  This came from Russia and it spent the holidays in customs in New York while I had a heart attack that it might get lost.   Soooo happy it came and it's breathtaking .  It was a custom order from Jade Workshop 9s.JW who were a delight to work with.


----------



## crosso

Beadweaver said:


> My green nephrite came today and I absolutely love it.



That is a stunning bangle, Beadweaver! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Jade4Me

Beadweaver said:


> My green nephrite came today and I absolutely love it.


Love everything about this bangle - the even bright green color, translucence, cut, etc! Congratulations and it looks great on you! Reminds me of a yummy jelly bean!


----------



## Silver Mom

Beadweaver said:


> Another picture...



Got my ball earrings and puffy heart siberian today too.  Do you think it is too dark to match my light green siberian?


----------



## Jade4Me

annetok said:


> Thanks. Also love your nephrite. So creamy. I don't see anyone selling these on ebay!
> 
> As for the gold, I suggest to be careful with 18K above because they can be quite soft. I love the dainty look, though and I wear it everyday. No dents yet despite exercising with the bracelet (see, I don't listen to my own advice).
> 
> I bought the gold from express021 on ebay. Though he has some negative feedback, whenever I was unhappy with an item I bought (jade), he would always give me a refund and didn't ask me to send back the item.


Thank you! The bangle was from 3jade, but they only listed a few like it that I'm aware of. I happen upon the listings by chance as I don't check their auctions very often. Also thanks for the info on the gold bead!


----------



## Jade4Me

fanofjadeite said:


> Jade4Me said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely creative and thoughtful gift! I love how you used copper, which contrasts nicely with the green!
> 
> 
> thanks, jade4me  they didnt turn out as well as i hope, but at least they still presentable
> 
> 
> 
> Any jade fan would be pleased to receive them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jadebingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Jade4me. Your tan nephrite is gorgeous. Any more pics of same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I'll have to take more pics in better light!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2boys_jademommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this Mooncake? So gorgeous!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Actually it's Brown Sugar!
Click to expand...


----------



## Jade4Me

Thanks for sharing your stories Bracelet Paul and jadebingo! I also love the part about Gollum eyes, LOL! My precious!


----------



## Jade4Me

Silver Mom said:


> Got my ball earrings and puffy heart siberian today too.  Do you think it is too dark to match my light green siberian?


Swoon! It's a green Siberian nephrite day! They are gorgeous! While a little darker than your bangle, IMO they go nicely together. Think of it as coordinating green hues rather than trying to match exactly. Congratulations!


----------



## Jade4Me

Junkenpo said:


> New grocery store opened up in the neighborhood... their produce section is nicely varied. This is the first time I've seen (or noticed) a Buddha's Hand outside of a farmers market.
> 
> Wearing my agate stacked with Granny Smith


They look like 2 jade bangles stacked and not at all obvious that one is agate. Lovely!


----------



## Beadweaver

Silver Mom said:


> Got my ball earrings and puffy heart siberian today too.  Do you think it is too dark to match my light green siberian?



I think they look lovely together, even better than an exact match.  Are the earrings on a post finding? What size are they?


----------



## Jade4Me

Bracelet Paul said:


> I had two observations recently that should interest those of us who follow this thread.
> 
> 
> 1. Recently, I went into the Chinese novelty shop where I bought my jade bangle over 2 years ago. Right before the Christmas shopping season started they had 8-9 jade bangles of different colors and sizes in their display case; yesterday they only had three! Which means there are some new jade bangle owners in my area
> 
> 
> 2. Saw a young Caucasian woman wearing a jade bangle at a local restaurant on New Years Eve, with what appeared to be a Cartier Love bangle. The jade bangle looked small enough on her wrist that she probably wears it permanently. I mention this because it's extremely rare to see a non-Asian woman wearing a jade bangle in my part of the country.
> 
> 
> Paul


Thanks again for sharing!
Do you get stares and maybe questions on your jade bangle? It's even more rare to see a guy (of any ethnicity) wearing a jade bangle. I may have caught a glimpse of one on a young Asian guy at a major US airport, but I was too far away to confirm it was an actual jade bangle.


----------



## Silver Mom

Beadweaver said:


> Another picture...





Beadweaver said:


> I think they look lovely together, even better than an exact match.  Are the earrings on a post finding? What size are they?





Jade4Me said:


> Swoon! It's a green Siberian nephrite day! They are gorgeous! While a little darker than your bangle, IMO they go nicely together. Think of it as coordinating green hues rather than trying to match exactly. Congratulations!



Thanks much for your expert opinions.  Always like to get a different point of view.  The round ball will not be on post.  I am trying to think how I want it to be set and will post a picture of it after I have it completed.  Thank you again.


----------



## Silver Mom

Beadweaver said:


> I think they look lovely together, even better than an exact match.  Are the earrings on a post finding? What size are they?



They are 12mm Beadweaver.


----------



## Silver Mom

Beadweaver said:


> Another picture...


OMG soooooo gorgeous!


----------



## Rmedical

Just received this bangle. I hope it's a grade A as specified by the seller.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Beadweaver said:


> My green nephrite came today and I absolutely love it.



It's so watery looking! I'm glad you are happy with it and it looks fantastic on you. Love the shine on nephrite


----------



## Rmedical

More photos


----------



## Rmedical

One more


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> New grocery store opened up in the neighborhood... their produce section is nicely varied. This is the first time I've seen (or noticed) a Buddha's Hand outside of a farmers market.
> 
> Wearing my agate stacked with Granny Smith



Your Granny Smith looks as fresh as the produce &#128521;

Is Buddhas hand a vegetable or fruit and what does it taste like?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> Got my ball earrings and puffy heart siberian today too.  Do you think it is too dark to match my light green siberian?



Hi Silver Mom your new earrings and heart which I assume you will make into a pendant will look wonderful with your bangle. The colours of your new pieces are a tad darker but close enough in my opinion. You could always pair the earrings and heart with your gorgeous black bangle which goes with everything &#128521;
The heart would also make a pretty dangling charm on a gold bracelet or a very sweet ring. It's lovely!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Rmedical said:


> Just received this bangle. I hope it's a grade A as specified by the seller.



It looks great! I like the splash of yellow orange in there. the colours are very warm and playful &#128522;


----------



## Rmedical

Beadweaver said:


> My green nephrite came today and I absolutely love it.



Beadweaver this bangle is so stunning - a dream!


----------



## Rmedical

2boys_jademommy said:


> It looks great! I like the splash of yellow orange in there. the colours are very warm and playful &#128522;


Thanks 2boys_jade. 
Here is the other side of the bangle, with my lavender.


----------



## Bracelet Paul

Jade4Me said:


> Thanks again for sharing!
> Do you get stares and maybe questions on your jade bangle? It's even more rare to see a guy (of any ethnicity) wearing a jade bangle. I may have caught a glimpse of one on a young Asian guy at a major US airport, but I was too far away to confirm it was an actual jade bangle.


 
This time of year, not usually, due to wearing long sleeves in the winter, I get occasional comments on it in the summer.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Rmedical said:


> Thanks 2boys_jade.
> Here is the other side of the bangle, with my lavender.



Such feminine pretty bangles you have! Reminds me of sorbet in the summer. Very nice.


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Silver Mom your new earrings and heart which I assume you will make into a pendant will look wonderful with your bangle. The colours of your new pieces are a tad darker but close enough in my opinion. You could always pair the earrings and heart with your gorgeous black bangle which goes with everything &#128521;
> The heart would also make a pretty dangling charm on a gold bracelet or a very sweet ring. It's lovely!



Thank you 2boys.  I usually like my sets to match exactly but I think that the bead earrings and heart pendant might be a good compliment to my bangle.  Hope you had a wonderful Christmas and great New Year.


----------



## Silver Mom

Rmedical said:


> Just received this bangle. I hope it's a grade A as specified by the seller.


Love this bangle.  Looks like caremel.  Very pretty.


----------



## dster1

After looking at my bangle from only jade some more, I kept noticing stone lines that didn't seem to be there before. I kept trying to wear it but it just didn't feel quite right and I found myself constantly going back to look at one of churcks bangles that i had first eyed months ago. I decided to return the first d shaped bangle and got a thin princess that spoke to me. I just got her today and I love it! I've never worn a princess before and I do think I could go down 2mm or so from my d shape size. 

Here are some photos of my new princess. Please let me know what you think about sizing (and any other specs)!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

dster1 said:


> After looking at my bangle from only jade some more, I kept noticing stone lines that didn't seem to be there before. I kept trying to wear it but it just didn't feel quite right and I found myself constantly going back to look at one of churcks bangles that i had first eyed months ago. I decided to return the first d shaped bangle and got a thin princess that spoke to me. I just got her today and I love it! I've never worn a princess before and I do think I could go down 2mm or so from my d shape size.
> 
> Here are some photos of my new princess. Please let me know what you think about sizing (and any other specs)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3232286
> View attachment 3232287
> View attachment 3232288
> View attachment 3232289




ooooh pretty princess  I think it fits you well and princesses are more difficult to get the sizing right because it is less forgiving in my opinion. For myself, I feel my princess size ranges from 50-51 mm while on a d shape it is 50-53 mm and again this is because a bigger d shape bangle does not clunk around as much.

I love how your new bangle looks more green in one pic and bluer in another. It's lovely - are you happy that you exchanged for this?


----------



## piosavsfan

Borrowing my mom's maw sit sit.


----------



## dster1

2boys_jademommy said:


> ooooh pretty princess  I think it fits you well and princesses are more difficult to get the sizing right because it is less forgiving in my opinion. For myself, I feel my princess size ranges from 50-51 mm while on a d shape it is 50-53 mm and again this is because a bigger d shape bangle does not clunk around as much.
> 
> 
> 
> I love how your new bangle looks more green in one pic and bluer in another. It's lovely - are you happy that you exchanged for this?




Yes! I definitely feel like this calls to me more. It's funny how you should always stick with your gut feelings.


----------



## Junkenpo

Silver Mom said:


> Got my ball earrings and puffy heart siberian today too.  Do you think it is too dark to match my light green siberian?



The earrings look a nice match, and I think I like that the heart is a touch darker. Very complementary.  I think it pulls everything together. 




Rmedical said:


> Thanks 2boys_jade.
> Here is the other side of the bangle, with my lavender.



Love this!  I like the coloring and the way it fades from the orangy-red. 



dster1 said:


> After looking at my bangle from only jade some more, I kept noticing stone lines that didn't seem to be there before. I kept trying to wear it but it just didn't feel quite right and I found myself constantly going back to look at one of churcks bangles that i had first eyed months ago. I decided to return the first d shaped bangle and got a thin princess that spoke to me. I just got her today and I love it! I've never worn a princess before and I do think I could go down 2mm or so from my d shape size.
> 
> Here are some photos of my new princess. Please let me know what you think about sizing (and any other specs)!



It's good to trust your gut on a bangle... I have one that just hasn't clicked with me. I've tried, but the energy just doesn't match.  Your princess is beautiful!



piosavsfan said:


> Borrowing my mom's maw sit sit.



Love how greeny these beads are!


----------



## Junkenpo

Latest jade aquisition

teeniest jade saucer!  I'm going to use it for my rings.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Latest jade aquisition
> 
> teeniest jade saucer!  I'm going to use it for my rings.




Cuteness overload


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Hey Jadies, I recently measured my bangle from JoJo and it turns out the measurements are wrong BUT I still love it  I felt like I should post this because I know a couple of Jadies here had issues with their orders. I've only ever ordered from them once and it was a custom order. I asked for 51 mm but as I suspected my bangle is closer to 50 mm. Thankfully it fits but I do need soap and water. Also I had asked for a width of 10mm but it is 8mm. Turns out 8mm is what I wanted because the width is perfect and I love it but for those who are very precise in what they need/want then I will only say my measurements on the custom order were off. Seller is very pleasant to work with and emails were usually returned within 24 hours.


----------



## Molly0

Lovely to see all the new jade pieces.  Love them all!

Today I'm wearing an old favorite of mine. I call him Milford.


----------



## jadebingo

dster1 said:


> After looking at my bangle from only jade some more, I kept noticing stone lines that didn't seem to be there before. I kept trying to wear it but it just didn't feel quite right and I found myself constantly going back to look at one of churcks bangles that i had first eyed months ago. I decided to return the first d shaped bangle and got a thin princess that spoke to me. I just got her today and I love it! I've never worn a princess before and I do think I could go down 2mm or so from my d shape size.
> 
> Here are some photos of my new princess. Please let me know what you think about sizing (and any other specs)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3232286
> View attachment 3232287
> View attachment 3232288
> View attachment 3232289



It's a little big but it's a cool yet passionate color. Do they look bad, the stone lines?


----------



## Jade4Me

Rmedical said:


> Thanks 2boys_jade.
> Here is the other side of the bangle, with my lavender.


Yummy warm colors! It's jadeite?




dster1 said:


> After looking at my bangle from only jade some more, I kept noticing stone lines that didn't seem to be there before. I kept trying to wear it but it just didn't feel quite right and I found myself constantly going back to look at one of churcks bangles that i had first eyed months ago. I decided to return the first d shaped bangle and got a thin princess that spoke to me. I just got her today and I love it! I've never worn a princess before and I do think I could go down 2mm or so from my d shape size.
> 
> Here are some photos of my new princess. Please let me know what you think about sizing (and any other specs)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3232286
> View attachment 3232287
> View attachment 3232288
> View attachment 3232289


Very pretty! Can you easily slip it on? I prefer princesses 1.5-2mm smaller than my D-shape no soap size. But I have one the same size and I don't mind it. Yours looks like it fits similar to my princess in my D-shape size.




Junkenpo said:


> Latest jade aquisition
> 
> teeniest jade saucer!  I'm going to use it for my rings.


Super cute! Can you please PM me the seller?




2boys_jademommy said:


> Hey Jadies, I recently measured my bangle from JoJo and it turns out the measurements are wrong BUT I still love it  I felt like I should post this because I know a couple of Jadies here had issues with their orders. I've only ever ordered from them once and it was a custom order. I asked for 51 mm but as I suspected my bangle is closer to 50 mm. Thankfully it fits but I do need soap and water. Also I had asked for a width of 10mm but it is 8mm. Turns out 8mm is what I wanted because the width is perfect and I love it but for those who are very precise in what they need/want then I will only say my measurements on the custom order were off. Seller is very pleasant to work with and emails were usually returned within 24 hours.


It looks perfect on you - so glad it works out!

If I ever do another custom order, I'm going to specify a range so they hopefully will error on the preferred side. For eg if I could reorder Maya instead of 54mm, I'd specify 54-55mm. Luckily at 53.6mm Maya can even sometimes go on without help due to her princess-like shape! As for width I'd be more put out at a 2mm difference, but if the end result was nice I'm sure I'd be OK with it.  




Molly0 said:


> Lovely to see all the new jade pieces.  Love them all!
> 
> Today I'm wearing an old favorite of mine. I call him Milford.


Love Milford!


----------



## Beadweaver

Photo shoot for my bangle.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Molly0 said:


> Lovely to see all the new jade pieces.  Love them all!
> 
> Today I'm wearing an old favorite of mine. I call him Milford.



So cool that many of you Jadies name your bangles and even have male or female names lol!.
 Milford reminds me of juicy kiwi


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Beadweaver said:


> Photo shoot for my bangle.



It's gorgeous!


----------



## dster1

Jade4Me said:


> Very pretty! Can you easily slip it on? I prefer princesses 1.5-2mm smaller than my D-shape no soap size. But I have one the same size and I don't mind it. Yours looks like it fits similar to my princess in my D-shape size.
> 
> 
> 
> !




I made a rookie mistake and purchased the same size as my d shape size. I can get this on without soap but it feels okay where I don't mind the extra room. Maybe I'll grow into it?


----------



## dster1

jadebingo said:


> It's a little big but it's a cool yet passionate color. Do they look bad, the stone lines?




I don't have any photos of stone lines but it ran about 2 inches long and felt very deep with my fingernail. I kept on obsessing about it and that's when I knew I had to return it. I wish this princess was a tad smaller but so far I don't mind the ease of slipping on without soap.


----------



## Rmedical

Jade4Me said:


> Yummy warm colors! It's jadeite?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Silver Mom, Junkenpo , 2boys & Jade4me for the compliments of my orange/yellow bangle.
> 
> Yes Jade4me it's supposed to be grade A jadeite.  It is not certified , but the seller assured me that if its tested not type A he will refund me the full amount.
> 
> Does it not look like Grade A?


----------



## cdtracing

Silver Mom said:


> Got my ball earrings and puffy heart siberian today too.  Do you think it is too dark to match my light green siberian?



I think they blend quite well together.  Since they're not worn next to each other, I don't think anyone will notice that they aren't an exact match.  I love the rich green shades.  Make me think of Spring & renewal!!


----------



## Jade4Me

Rmedical said:


> Jade4Me said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yummy warm colors! It's jadeite?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Silver Mom, Junkenpo , 2boys & Jade4me for the compliments of my orange/yellow bangle.
> 
> Yes Jade4me it's supposed to be grade A jadeite.  It is not certified , but the seller assured me that if its tested not type A he will refund me the full amount.
> 
> Does it not look like Grade A?
> 
> 
> 
> It looks A grade to me. I was reminded of my tan nephrite bangle, but in your pics I see jadeite texture so was just confirming. I love it!
Click to expand...


----------



## Molly0

2boys_jademommy said:


> So cool that many of you Jadies name your bangles and even have male or female names lol!.
> Milford reminds me of juicy kiwi



Haha. He is from New Zealand.


----------



## Molly0

Beadweaver said:


> Photo shoot for my bangle.



So beautiful!!!


----------



## Jade4Me

dster1 said:


> I made a rookie mistake and purchased the same size as my d shape size. I can get this on without soap but it feels okay where I don't mind the extra room. Maybe I'll grow into it?


Not everyone likes to go down in size for princesses and some feel a smaller princess is more painful than the same size D-shape. You needed to figure out which way you prefer, so it's not a rookie mistake.


----------



## Jade4Me

Beadweaver said:


> Photo shoot for my bangle.


Soooo gorgeous!


----------



## annetok

Beadweaver said:


> Photo shoot for my bangle.



oh I really love how smooth your bangle is!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Not everyone likes to go down in size for princesses and some feel a smaller princess is more painful than the same size D-shape. You needed to figure out which way you prefer, so it's not a rookie mistake.



Great point - I agree! Even though I say a more precise / snug fit is more important with a princess I personally find princesses more painful.


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> Great point - I agree! Even though I say a more precise / snug fit is more important with a princess I personally find princesses more painful.




So u find a princess cut hurts more then d shape wow I'm surprised


----------



## Lots love

Lots love said:


> So u find a princess cut hurts more then d shape wow I'm surprised




Hope everyone had wonderful new year
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 my blueberry 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 and aura  been catching up on everyone lots of catching up too love everyone new piece. Of Jade [emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## Beadweaver

Thanks everyone for the positive comments.  Ive seen two ladies with jade bangles on this week.  One was a lady in a shop in San Diego , and another was a lady at my yoga class at home.  I had to covertly eye their jade without looking like a stalker.&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> So u find a princess cut hurts more then d shape wow I'm surprised



Yes for me the princess bangles hurt more. The d shapes get "stuck" more easily as there is more surface area but it doesn't hurt as much to me. Then again I am such a "baby" when it comes to pain lol!


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> Yes for me the princess bangles hurt more. The d shapes get "stuck" more easily as there is more surface area but it doesn't hurt as much to me. Then again in such a "baby" when it comes to pain lol!




Thank you I don't think you are baby we all have had our share of soar hands to put on and off our lovely jadeite bangles we do it for love and passion of the beautiful jadeite stones [emoji135]&#127996;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Beadweaver said:


> Thanks everyone for the positive comments.  Ive seen two ladies with jade bangles on this week.  One was a lady in a shop in San Diego , and another was a lady at my yoga class at home.  I had to covertly eye their jade without looking like a stalker.&#9786;&#65039;



I do that all the time!  I see a bangle on someone and I have to check it out as inconspicuously as possible. I've even ordered dim sum from a lady just because I wanted a closer look at her green princess bangle


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> Thank you I don't think you are baby we all have had our share of soar hands to put on and off our lovely jadeite bangles we do it for love and passion of the beautiful jadeite stones [emoji135]&#127996;



Thanks LL yes I'm sure most of us here have had a bruise or at least sore knuckles from putting on a bangle. &#128563;


----------



## Junkenpo

Molly0 said:


> Lovely to see all the new jade pieces.  Love them all!
> 
> Today I'm wearing an old favorite of mine. I call him Milford.



Nice coloring and patterning! 



Beadweaver said:


> Photo shoot for my bangle.



Soooo beautiful!  I would love to see more pictures. 




Jade4Me said:


> Super cute! Can you please PM me the seller?



Seller is luckyminerals on evilbay.  I got DS's jade and also vampire jade from this seller, so I thought I'd try again.  He's got quite a bit of lower quality jadeite at okay prices, though some of it looks color polished.   I'm tempted to get another little bowl.


----------



## Lots love

Have a question for all you Jade ladies if u had to chose one Jade bangle only which one would be and why [emoji118]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995; love to here story if you have one to go with that one


----------



## otieoh

Silver Mom said:


> Got my ball earrings and puffy heart siberian today too.  Do you think it is too dark to match my light green siberian?




The balls certainly go with your bangle. Is there a reason for the heart being so much darker?  Or is that just natural?


----------



## jadebingo

2boys_jademommy said:


> This is what I have been wearing most days. Left and right wrist. Picture was taken during lunch today. It was a sunny but cool day and we spent most of it outside so I had my boots on
> 
> [/ATTACH]



This is late, but lovely photo. There's a nice glow


----------



## Junkenpo

Lots love said:


> Have a question for all you Jade ladies if u had to chose one Jade bangle only which one would be and why [emoji118]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995; love to here story if you have one to go with that one



Oh man... that's way too hard a question! If I could stop at one, I wouldn't have so many! 

If we're talking dream bangles... then I'm imagining a lightly carved imperial green princess 10mm thick with a 50-51 inner diameter.  I'd wear her on the left.


If I had to narrow my collection down to one, then I would say I'd put on Iroh permanently. I have always intended to make her a permanent bangle, just not till 60.  If I can keep Smoke on the right, that's even better.


----------



## Lots love

Junkenpo said:


> Oh man... that's way too hard a question! If I could stop at one, I wouldn't have so many!
> 
> 
> 
> If we're talking dream bangles... then I'm imagining a lightly carved imperial green princess 10mm thick with a 50-51 inner diameter.  I'd wear her on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I had to narrow my collection down to one, then I would say I'd put on Iroh permanently. I have always intended to make her a permanent bangle, just not till 60.  If I can keep Smoke on the right, that's even better.




What wonderful story thank you for sharing I know you love smoke I can understand why [emoji135]&#127996;[emoji135]&#127996;


----------



## Silver Mom

otieoh said:


> The balls certainly go with your bangle. Is there a reason for the heart being so much darker?  Or is that just natural?


I guess that even in the same piece of stone you have to allow for differences.  That is why you can have two pieces of bangle from the same stone look completely different.  Some bangles even have different colors in them i.e. green and brown or lavender and white or yellow and red etc.  That is why jade is so interesting.  I was concerned because like you said the heart is much darker than anything else.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

jadebingo said:


> This is late, but lovely photo. There's a nice glow



Thank you &#128522; It's my lavender bangle which I used to wear often on my right wrist. Recently I've been wearing my black nephrite on the right.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> Have a question for all you Jade ladies if u had to chose one Jade bangle only which one would be and why [emoji118]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995; love to here story if you have one to go with that one



From the bangles I currently have it would be the bangle my husband and boys got me two Christmases ago - the one I wear on my left. However my dream bangle would be a princess and would probably have colours of creamy white with bits of green in it. Even this changes because I dream of different bangles depending on the day. I do know if I can literally have only one bangle it would be a princess whether it's the one I wear everyday or some other bangle I've yet to find. Something extra special about a princess bangle in my opinion. I love the classic feminine look of it


----------



## Jade4Me

Lots love said:


> Have a question for all you Jade ladies if u had to chose one Jade bangle only which one would be and why [emoji118]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995; love to here story if you have one to go with that one


Too difficult for me to only keep one because I can't give up Mother's Dream since it was my late mother's light green jadeite princess bangle (hinged after I inherited the 2 broken pieces) that I only wear on dressier occasions. For everyday wear I'd pick my Guatemalan black jadeite semi princess pictured in my avatar.


----------



## Jade4Me

Junkenpo said:


> Seller is luckyminerals on evilbay.  I got DS's jade and also vampire jade from this seller, so I thought I'd try again.  He's got quite a bit of lower quality jadeite at okay prices, though some of it looks color polished.   I'm tempted to get another little bowl.


Thanks! I wonder if these cute little bowls are made from the inside cut outs of bangles. Just a guess from looking at their dimensions.


----------



## Lots love

Mine would be the blueberry this bangle loves me we match perfectly together it came from the old man may he rest in peace he wanted to give it to his sister I have the privilege of owning blueberry which is very old stone and the man mined it himself brought home to his hometown and made the bangle himself so he could give it to his sister I know it's very special bangle I see that now 

Thank you all for participating in the questions anyone else is more then welcome to join in  we should have one question per week that everyone could answer what you think everyone


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> Mine would be the blueberry this bangle loves me we match perfectly together it came from the old man may he rest in peace he wanted to give it to his sister I have the privilege of owning blueberry which is very old stone and the man mined it himself brought home to his hometown and made the bangle himself so he could give it to his sister I know it's very special bangle I see that now
> 
> Thank you all for participating in the questions anyone else is more then welcome to join in  we should have one question per week that everyone could answer what you think everyone



Group questions would be fun! It helps to get to know each other better and gets us thinking more about Jade, Jade and more jade&#128512;


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> Group questions would be fun! It helps to get to know each other better and gets us thinking more about Jade, Jade and more jade[emoji3]




Yes I agree it will be something new for everyone this year it will be a lot of fun it's your turn now [emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> Yes I agree it will be something new for everyone this year it will be a lot of fun it's your turn now [emoji178][emoji178]



Oh no the pressure lol!

hmm I really can't think of a question right now.... maybe another Jadie can come up with the next question....


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> Oh no the pressure lol!
> 
> 
> 
> hmm I really can't think of a question right now.... maybe another Jadie can come up with the next question....




No pressure someone will in between u will think of for next time


----------



## dster1

I have one: how old were you when you first became interested in jade? And when did you purchase your first piece?


----------



## Junkenpo

Ohh... My dad had a jade ring that he liked, so I've liked the idea of jade for awhile, though never thought about having any of my own because I was under the impression it was super expensive. Also, green was not my fave color and I didn't know it came in other colors.  I had a couple bangles before I became seriously interested and knew better what to look for.  I broke one and gave the other away...

Then I wandered into the original jade thread in 2013, learned some things and have been hooked since getting First Princess from UJ. Smoke is permanently on the left and I haven't found any that feel like they need to be permanently on the left, except for intending to make Iroh permanent when I'm 60. lol I'm 38 now.


----------



## Junkenpo

Elsa and DW


----------



## Rmedical

Jade4Me said:


> Too difficult for me to only keep one because I can't give up Mother's Dream since it was my late mother's light green jadeite princess bangle (hinged after I inherited the 2 broken pieces) that I only wear on dressier occasions. For everyday wear I'd pick my Guatemalan black jadeite semi princess pictured in my avatar.



I would be very happy and settled with any one of these 2 bangles &#9786;&#65039;

The prices are in Hing Kong dollars ,equivalent to US$180,000 and US$1.9 million &#128514;

The reason I want it ? The color says it all !


----------



## Junkenpo

They are both gorgeous, but that lavender is heavenly!


----------



## Silver Mom

Rmedical said:


> I would be very happy and settled with any one of these 2 bangles &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> The prices are in Hing Kong dollars ,equivalent to US$180,000 and US$1.9 million &#55357;&#56834;
> 
> The reason I want it ? The color says it all !


OMG, I am loving the lavender!  Although I can't believe it is $180,000 USD.  Is that really right?


----------



## Rmedical

Silver Mom said:


> OMG, I am loving the lavender!  Although I can't believe it is $180,000 USD.  Is that really right?




Yes Silver mom I think the $ conversion is right.  These are displayed on the front window of a high end jewelry store in Hong Kong.   I don't think they are very negotiable on prices either. May only offer 10 to 20% discount. So I can only dream, may be 1 day....... &#129297;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Rmedical said:


> I would be very happy and settled with any one of these 2 bangles &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> The prices are in Hing Kong dollars ,equivalent to US$180,000 and US$1.9 million &#128514;
> 
> The reason I want it ? The color says it all !



Wow that lavender is amazing! Both are. 
Interesting to see if anyone buys it... Won't be me &#128554;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

dster1 said:


> I have one: how old were you when you first became interested in jade? And when did you purchase your first piece?



I've known about Jade since I was a kid. My mom used to wear a pendant but not anymore. My dad still wears his but my maternal grandma is the only one who wore a bangle. I never thought much about it. In my late 30's my mother in law bought me a bangle from her Thailand trip and after wearing it for close to a year I bought my own first bangle which is my blue lavender.


----------



## Silver Mom

Rmedical said:


> Yes Silver mom I think the $ conversion is right.  These are displayed on the front window of a high end jewelry store in Hong Kong.   I don't think they are very negotiable on prices either. May only offer 10 to 20% discount. So I can only dream, may be 1 day....... &#129297;


WOWZA, so crazy.  Even though it IS BEAUTIFUL!  LOL


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Wow that lavender is amazing! Both are.
> Interesting to see if anyone buys it... Won't be me &#55357;&#56874;


I only wish I could.  LOL  Although I am happy with mine.


----------



## Jade4Me

dster1 said:


> I have one: how old were you when you first became interested in jade? And when did you purchase your first piece?


I've always loved jade, but only occasionally wore a pendant or ring when I was younger. I'm told as a baby I wore a baby bangle until I broke it. My mother threw the pieces away, which I think she later regretted doing. I inherited Mother's Dream in my early 20's and bought my own first bangle in my early 30's. Unfortunately that 1st bangle is treated, B or B+C grade, so I never wear it now that I'm more knowledgeable about jade.




Rmedical said:


> I would be very happy and settled with any one of these 2 bangles &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> The prices are in Hing Kong dollars ,equivalent to US$180,000 and US$1.9 million &#128514;
> 
> The reason I want it ? The color says it all !


Wow wow wow to the beauty and quality of the bangles, and to their prices! I'd be afraid to wear them even if I could afford them! Maybe take them out for some professional mod shots (on a soft surface of course) and then back to the glass display case they would go!


----------



## Lots love

dster1 said:


> I have one: how old were you when you first became interested in jade? And when did you purchase your first piece?




I was 18 when I was interested in Jade  I purchase my first price when I was 19 and I got it flea market at that time it's was princes cut with gold filled hinge bangle I still have it too [emoji23][emoji23] good question


----------



## cdtracing

Rmedical said:


> I would be very happy and settled with any one of these 2 bangles &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> The prices are in Hing Kong dollars ,equivalent to US$180,000 and US$1.9 million &#128514;
> 
> The reason I want it ? The color says it all !



I'm speechless!!  I would be happy with either one of those myself!  The color is spectacular, especially the lavender!!!  I guess I can dream......


----------



## Storm Spirit

Rmedical said:


> I would be very happy and settled with any one of these 2 bangles &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> The prices are in Hing Kong dollars ,equivalent to US$180,000 and US$1.9 million &#128514;
> 
> The reason I want it ? The color says it all !



That lavender...


----------



## cdtracing

Look what I found at an estate sale today....and they blend very well with my a couple of my vintage link bracelets & circle pendants!   They're not very big but I love them!!  Sorry for the poor quality picture.  The color didn't show up very well....it's a very light green.  I was told by the seller that these were bought in the 60's & had a bangle that went with them but the bangle was lost many decades ago.


----------



## jadebingo

dster1 said:


> I don't have any photos of stone lines but it ran about 2 inches long and felt very deep with my fingernail. I kept on obsessing about it and that's when I knew I had to return it. I wish this princess was a tad smaller but so far I don't mind the ease of slipping on without soap.



I am getting more and more attached to one of my bangles partly because i can take it off w/o soap too.  
The width, color and the glow are my favorite aspects of yours. I can imagine the smooth polish of it.  Very graceful.


----------



## jadebingo

Silver Mom said:


> Got my ball earrings and puffy heart siberian today too.  Do you think it is too dark to match my light green siberian?



This tableau is super cute!  Lovely colors and shine


----------



## Beadweaver

Jade can look so different in different lighting.  This really is the same bangle. I'll post 2 different pictures....


----------



## Beadweaver

And this one....
Any help with a name?


----------



## Silver Mom

Beadweaver said:


> And this one....
> Any help with a name?


Beauty.


----------



## Jade4Me

Beadweaver said:


> And this one....
> Any help with a name?


Such a gorgeous jelly green! Besides mint jelly, I'm also reminded of Colombian emeralds. What do you think of Esmeralda?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Beadweaver said:


> And this one....
> Any help with a name?



Look at the difference lighting makes! Love them both but I especially like this jelly, soft medium green look. 
I've yet to name any of my own bangles but I thought of a four leaf clover when I saw the first pic which made me think of luck which made me think of lucky charms so what about Charm?


----------



## fanofjadeite

the lightings in the restaurant made my antique jade ring look so translucent


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> the lightings in the restaurant made my antique jade ring look so translucent



Beautiful rich blue green and I love the simple design. It really lets the Jade shine.


----------



## Jade4Me

fanofjadeite said:


> the lightings in the restaurant made my antique jade ring look so translucent


Beautiful color! Looks like a nice size cab!


----------



## Junkenpo

fanofjadeite said:


> the lightings in the restaurant made my antique jade ring look so translucent



really, really pretty!  love it when the lighting just plays with the jade!


----------



## Lots love

fanofjadeite said:


> the lightings in the restaurant made my antique jade ring look so translucent




Such beautiful antique lovely color Jade thank you for sharing [emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## Junkenpo

ahhhh!  what is it about bathrooms and dropping jade?  Just had the facet jade fall and _chink_ roll like a coin on the floor.  My heart stopped.   It looks okay, but there is a non-surface reaching stone line that may or may not have been there before. She still has a chime, so I'm reassured, but of course, I'm also paranoid as heck.


----------



## BabyDarling

Junkenpo said:


> ahhhh!  what is it about bathrooms and dropping jade?  Just had the facet jade fall and _chink_ roll like a coin on the floor.  My heart stopped.   It looks okay, but there is a non-surface reaching stone line that may or may not have been there before. She still has a chime, so I'm reassured, but of course, I'm also paranoid as heck.




Gosh! glad to hear it looks ok.. my heart would stop too if I ever drop any of my jade pieces


----------



## BabyDarling

fanofjadeite said:


> the lightings in the restaurant made my antique jade ring look so translucent




stunning ring!!!


----------



## fanofjadeite

2boys_jademommy said:


> Beautiful rich blue green and I love the simple design. It really lets the Jade shine.





Jade4Me said:


> Beautiful color! Looks like a nice size cab!





Junkenpo said:


> really, really pretty!  love it when the lighting just plays with the jade!





Lots love said:


> Such beautiful antique lovely color Jade thank you for sharing [emoji179][emoji179]





BabyDarling said:


> stunning ring!!!



thank you, ladies


----------



## Lots love

Junkenpo said:


> ahhhh!  what is it about bathrooms and dropping jade?  Just had the facet jade fall and _chink_ roll like a coin on the floor.  My heart stopped.   It looks okay, but there is a non-surface reaching stone line that may or may not have been there before. She still has a chime, so I'm reassured, but of course, I'm also paranoid as heck.




You are so lucky I know I had that happen to me in my living room and my piece broke [emoji24] I'm happy your facet bangle is okay [emoji178][emoji178] next time keep me out if the bathroom Jade is saying to its mom [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Jade4Me

Junkenpo said:


> ahhhh!  what is it about bathrooms and dropping jade?  Just had the facet jade fall and _chink_ roll like a coin on the floor.  My heart stopped.   It looks okay, but there is a non-surface reaching stone line that may or may not have been there before. She still has a chime, so I'm reassured, but of course, I'm also paranoid as heck.


Thank goodness she seems okay!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> ahhhh!  what is it about bathrooms and dropping jade?  Just had the facet jade fall and _chink_ roll like a coin on the floor.  My heart stopped.   It looks okay, but there is a non-surface reaching stone line that may or may not have been there before. She still has a chime, so I'm reassured, but of course, I'm also paranoid as heck.



Scary moment I'm sure but I'm glad your bangle is okay &#128522;
ive never dropped a bangle in the bathroom but I have dropped a few earrings near the drain and near the vent on the floor so I am paranoid about changing my earrings in the bathroom lol!


----------



## teagansmum

Hello Jadies! Just before Christmas I purchased a Lavender green jadeite bangle with certificate and today she arrived!! I was worried about her being color polished and so happy to say there is no polish on her.  I'm in love.  Meet Noel.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> Hello Jadies! Just before Christmas I purchased a Lavender green jadeite bangle with certificate and today she arrived!! I was worried about her being color polished and so happy to say there is no polish on her.  I'm in love.  Meet Noel.



Wow so many colours in Noel! It's very cool and a lovely Chritsmas gift to yourself &#128522;
It fits your wrist nicely and with so many colours it will go with everything.


----------



## Jade4Me

teagansmum said:


> Hello Jadies! Just before Christmas I purchased a Lavender green jadeite bangle with certificate and today she arrived!! I was worried about her being color polished and so happy to say there is no polish on her.  I'm in love.  Meet Noel.


Woo hoo!!! So happy for you and so glad her colors are natural! She's gorgeous! Is the purple vivid in person? Congratulations!!!


----------



## teagansmum

Jade4Me said:


> Woo hoo!!! So happy for you and so glad her colors are natural! She's gorgeous! Is the purple vivid in person? Congratulations!!!


Thank you Ladies.  
Yes Jade4Me. The purple is very vivid in person. I honestly had doubts it would be but very happy.
JKP, that happened to me before too. My pet rat knocked my other lavender bangle off it's stand and I then noticed an oval crack that could be felt by my finger nail. I have worn that same bangle for two years without it cracking and have hear that some bangles do crack with a drop or a bang, but after that the tension is better for the bangle and it will last many years . Mine too still chimes so I think we're ok.


----------



## crosso

teagansmum said:


> Hello Jadies! Just before Christmas I purchased a Lavender green jadeite bangle with certificate and today she arrived!! I was worried about her being color polished and so happy to say there is no polish on her.  I'm in love.  Meet Noel.



Gorgeous, Tea! I love it! &#128156;&#128154; Do you mind sharing the seller?  I haven't seen many with that much color.


----------



## teagansmum

crosso said:


> Gorgeous, Tea! I love it! &#128156;&#128154; Do you mind sharing the seller?  I haven't seen many with that much color.


Of course I'll share the seller Crosso. 
It's  shishi.09 on Ebay. He's very honest with the grades of jade and other stones such as agate ect.. Most his jadeite comes with a certificate and he's good about letting people know which items have flaws ect. From his photos I can honestly say his photos don't do the jade justice. He has lavender jadeite pendants too with certificates for decent prices. I've had color polished bangles and really worried even though my bangle came with a certificate, but the certificate proved valid online, and the purple is definitely a deep natural. I've been holding my breath for three weeks before it arrived. LOL


----------



## jadebingo

teagansmum said:


> Hello Jadies! Just before Christmas I purchased a Lavender green jadeite bangle with certificate and today she arrived!! I was worried about her being color polished and so happy to say there is no polish on her.  I'm in love.  Meet Noel.



Great name and what a stunner! &#128522;


----------



## crosso

teagansmum said:


> Of course I'll share the seller Crosso.
> It's  shishi.09 on Ebay. He's very honest with the grades of jade and other stones such as agate ect.. Most his jadeite comes with a certificate and he's good about letting people know which items have flaws ect. From his photos I can honestly say his photos don't do the jade justice. He has lavender jadeite pendants too with certificates for decent prices. I've had color polished bangles and really worried even though my bangle came with a certificate, but the certificate proved valid online, and the purple is definitely a deep natural. I've been holding my breath for three weeks before it arrived. LOL



Thanks, Tea! Will have to keep an eye on that one. Yours is a  beauty, congrats!


----------



## teagansmum

crosso said:


> Thanks, Tea! Will have to keep an eye on that one. Yours is a  beauty, congrats!


Thank you Jadebingo and Crosso. xo


----------



## annetok

teagansmum said:


> Hello Jadies! Just before Christmas I purchased a Lavender green jadeite bangle with certificate and today she arrived!! I was worried about her being color polished and so happy to say there is no polish on her.  I'm in love.  Meet Noel.



Wow what a strong lavender!!


----------



## annetok

I noticed that there are fewer nice jades in eBay. More and more grade B + C ones coming out


----------



## Redkoi01

I am in love with your bangle so many vibrant colors!! Great Christmas gift !! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Molly0

Beautiful TM!  Congrats!


----------



## BabyDarling

teagansmum said:


> Hello Jadies! Just before Christmas I purchased a Lavender green jadeite bangle with certificate and today she arrived!! I was worried about her being color polished and so happy to say there is no polish on her.  I'm in love.  Meet Noel.




Noel is gorgeous! congrats!


----------



## teagansmum

annetok said:


> I noticed that there are fewer nice jades in eBay. More and more grade B + C ones coming out


I have to agree. I wish I knew where all these Ebay sellers were storing the good stuff. :0

Thank you to all the compliments on Noel from all the ladies. Your comments are flattering.


----------



## dster1

Just wanted to share a photo of my bangle from when I was out this weekend. I love this soft look and glow. My husband doesn't understand the obsession lol.


----------



## Beadweaver

Dster1...your bangle glows.  My husband laughed at all the pictures I took of my bangle too when I was stuck in a car for hours this weekend.
Do you have more to show?


----------



## Beadweaver

Beadweaver said:


> Dster1...your bangle glows.  My husband laughed at all the pictures I took of my bangle too when I was stuck in a car for hours this weekend.
> Do you have more to show?


I was doing some research on the differences between nephrite and jadeite and found this interesting quote I thought I would pass along.  The last sentence was especially interesting to me as I have both nephrite and jadeite bangles.
"Nephrite is the compact (no porosity), microcrystalline (very fine-grained), fibrous variety of the tremolite-ferroactinolite series in which the fibers are interwoven into a tough, felted aggregate; therefore, nephrite describes a type of texture as well as a gemstone and a rock type"
My nephrite feels so different than my jadeite.


----------



## Beadweaver

One more quick quote:
"Nephrite jade is the toughest naturally occurring substance on Earth and jadeite jade is second only to nephrite jade with respect to its resistance to breakage"

I found this here:
http://mypeoplepc.com/members/jadeite/geoarchaeology/id4.html


----------



## Redkoi01

I just bought my first lavender bangle can't wait to have it with me!!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Beadweaver said:


> I was doing some research on the differences between nephrite and jadeite and found this interesting quote I thought I would pass along.  The last sentence was especially interesting to me as I have both nephrite and jadeite bangles.
> "Nephrite is the compact (no porosity), microcrystalline (very fine-grained), fibrous variety of the tremolite-ferroactinolite series in which the fibers are interwoven into a tough, felted aggregate; therefore, nephrite describes a type of texture as well as a gemstone and a rock type"
> My nephrite feels so different than my jadeite.


 
Very interesting - I think jadeite may be harder than nephrite but the way nephrite is composed makes it more resistant to breakage. 
And I agree with you that nephrite feels different from jadeite. Mine is a solid black but I have seen white nephrite and you can really see the difference between the two when they are white.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> I just bought my first lavender bangle can't wait to have it with me!!!



That's great Red! Can't wait to see your pics  Lavender Jade is so feminine.


----------



## piosavsfan

teagansmum said:


> Hello Jadies! Just before Christmas I purchased a Lavender green jadeite bangle with certificate and today she arrived!! I was worried about her being color polished and so happy to say there is no polish on her.  I'm in love.  Meet Noel.


 Wow! What a beautiful bangle! The lavender is so bright.


----------



## Jade4Me

dster1 said:


> Just wanted to share a photo of my bangle from when I was out this weekend. I love this soft look and glow. My husband doesn't understand the obsession lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3238622


So pretty!




Beadweaver said:


> One more quick quote:
> "Nephrite jade is the toughest naturally occurring substance on Earth and jadeite jade is second only to nephrite jade with respect to its resistance to breakage"
> 
> I found this here:
> http://mypeoplepc.com/members/jadeite/geoarchaeology/id4.html


Thanks for the info! I love nephrite and wear my nephrite bangles more often than my jadeite bangles. I think it's the feel of its surface and how it feels warmer on me that wins me over.




Redkoi01 said:


> I just bought my first lavender bangle can't wait to have it with me!!!


Lovely and looking forward to mod shots!


----------



## teagansmum

Redkoi01 said:


> I just bought my first lavender bangle can't wait to have it with me!!!



Your bangle is lovely and it seems to be from the same seller I got Noel. His photos aren't as nice as the actual so I bet yours is even more pretty than the photo. Can't wait to see it on you!!


----------



## teagansmum

dster1 said:


> Just wanted to share a photo of my bangle from when I was out this weekend. I love this soft look and glow. My husband doesn't understand the obsession lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3238622



What a beauty and what a glow!!


----------



## Redkoi01

teagansmum said:


> Your bangle is lovely and it seems to be from the same seller I got Noel. His photos aren't as nice as the actual so I bet yours is even more pretty than the photo. Can't wait to see it on you!!



Hello yes it is from same seller! I am so happy you shared the link &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#127881;&#127881;


----------



## dster1

Beadweaver said:


> Dster1...your bangle glows.  My husband laughed at all the pictures I took of my bangle too when I was stuck in a car for hours this weekend.
> 
> Do you have more to show?







teagansmum said:


> What a beauty and what a glow!!




Thank you, ladies! Here are a few more pics . The bangle looks so different depending on light. Please excuse the awkward hand poses haha.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

dster1 said:


> Thank you, ladies! Here are a few more pics . The bangle looks so different depending on light. Please excuse the awkward hand poses haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3239645
> View attachment 3239647
> View attachment 3239648



Gorgeous. Is your princess slightly taller than it is wide? It looks really good on you &#128522;


----------



## JADESEIKO

Hey i'm new here and Thanks to Junkenpo for showing me this thread !
I'd like to share my experience with treated jade and also ask questions about jade inclusions/cracks.
So I bought a C grade or BC grade bangle from "wholesale*jade" or "mannyjadeshop" on ebay. I fully intended to buy a treated jade item because the bangle looked really nice (light green with hints of lavender). The ad did say that it was treated. I received it on September 2! I wore it everyday as well ! I've done many research on how treated jade C or BC pieces are very weak and loses its dye right away.
AFTER A WEEK, the lavender color was gone and AFTER 4 MONTHS, the bangle broke in 2 pieces after I accidentally banged it on the wall. 

Can someone make a post about the difference about Jade inclusions and cracks WITH PICS PLEASE ?I am not a jade expert  i'm pretty much confused and I can't find a websites showing me the differences, I find stuff like "flies wing", stone lines, etc. Do these affect the durability of the bangle?

BTW ! I found this bangle (light green with dark green) on UltimateJadeite and wonder if there are cracks inside that can weaken the bangle? or is it a normal to see in the jade?

Thanks ! and Thank you Junkenpo !!!


----------



## dster1

2boys_jademommy said:


> Gorgeous. Is your princess slightly taller than it is wide? It looks really good on you [emoji4]




Yes it is! You've got a really good eye, it's about a 1mm difference.


----------



## Jade4Me

JADESEIKO said:


> Hey i'm new here and Thanks to Junkenpo for showing me this thread !
> I'd like to share my experience with treated jade and also ask questions about jade inclusions/cracks.
> So I bought a C grade or BC grade bangle from "wholesale*jade" or "mannyjadeshop" on ebay. I fully intended to buy a treated jade item because the bangle looked really nice (light green with hints of lavender). The ad did say that it was treated. I received it on September 2! I wore it everyday as well ! I've done many research on how treated jade C or BC pieces are very weak and loses its dye right away.
> AFTER A WEEK, the lavender color was gone and AFTER 4 MONTHS, the bangle broke in 2 pieces after I accidentally banged it on the wall.
> 
> Can someone make a post about the difference about Jade inclusions and cracks WITH PICS PLEASE ?I am not a jade expert  i'm pretty much confused and I can't find a websites showing me the differences, I find stuff like "flies wing", stone lines, etc. Do these affect the durability of the bangle?
> 
> BTW ! I found this bangle (light green with dark green) on UltimateJadeite and wonder if there are cracks inside that can weaken the bangle? or is it a normal to see in the jade?
> 
> Thanks ! and Thank you Junkenpo !!!


Welcome! Thanks for sharing your experience with the treated bangle! It is normal for jade to have stone lines. The ones filled with color means that the fissures healed with different colored minerals filling it in. If you can't feel the fissures on the surface with a fingernail, then they should be OK. On the UJ bangle you posted, you can ask UJ if any of the stone lines can be felt and how deep they are. UJ seems very honest in disclosing flaws, but for lower priced ones you need to ask since they don't go into specific details for those. Another time I can try to take pics of some of my bangles with stone lines.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

dster1 said:


> Yes it is! You've got a really good eye, it's about a 1mm difference.



LOL  I noticed because the proportions look very similar to the princess I wear everyday on my left. It is slightly taller than it is wide.


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> LOL  I noticed because the proportions look very similar to the princess I wear everyday on my left. It is slightly taller than it is wide.


Wearing my white & green princess today with similar proportions and I remembering you saying when I first got this bangle that it's a ladylike shape. I have to agree it's ladylike and feminine!


----------



## dster1

2boys_jademommy said:


> LOL  I noticed because the proportions look very similar to the princess I wear everyday on my left. It is slightly taller than it is wide.




I wonder why they make it this way. Which do you prefer?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Wearing my white & green princess today with similar proportions and I remembering you saying when I first got this bangle that it's a ladylike shape. I have to agree it's ladylike and feminine!



Yes I really do think so because it looks extra dainty and delicate. On the negative side, it makes it more painful to put on but hey it's worth it!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

dster1 said:


> I wonder why they make it this way. Which do you prefer?



Hmmmm, I have 2 princesses. One is taller than it is wide and the other is a lavender princess that is equal in height and width / totally tubular (can't think of any other way to describe it). I prefer the slightly taller princesses.
To be more specific if it is a slimmer princess such as yours, I prefer it to be taller than the width. But if it is a chubby princess then I prefer it to be tubular otherwise it would really stick out and clunk around too much.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Just realized I have 3 princesses. My pale green one is also taller than  the width so I guess I do prefer this look

The only cut I don't like is the completely flat edge d shape. The one with no dome at all. It may be chic but personally that is the only cut: shape that does not appeal to me.


----------



## Jade4Me

dster1 said:


> I wonder why they make it this way. Which do you prefer?


In general I prefer wider, but this princess I'm wearing today is also taller by about 1mm and I do like it - it's a slender graceful look. With wider princesses, 10+mm wide, I'm with 2boys and prefer either same height or shorter or else they are too clunky.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> In general I prefer wider, but this princess I'm wearing today is also taller by about 1mm and I do like it - it's a slender graceful look. With wider princesses, 10+mm wide, I'm with 2boys and prefer either same height or shorter or else they are too clunky.



Jade4Me have you or any of the Jadies here seen a princess that is shorter than it is wide before? I may have but it is not very common is it? I'm not even sure if I've seen it before or if I am just picturing it.


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> Jade4Me have you or any of the Jadies here seen a princess that is shorter than it is wide before? I may have but it is not very common is it? I'm not even sure if I've seen it before or if I am just picturing it.


I have 3 like that. My Guatemalan black jadeite semi princess is 2mm shorter (12x10mm). My UJ grey black princess and my greyish green princess are slightly shorter by less than 1mm.

I think when they are 1mm shorter it's not as noticeable as when they are 1mm taller.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> I have 3 like that. My Guatemalan black jadeite semi princess is 2mm shorter (12x10mm). My UJ grey black princess and my greyish green princess are slightly shorter by less than 1mm.
> 
> I think when they are 1mm shorter it's not as noticeable as when they are 1mm taller.



Oh wow and I thought they were rare 
Your black bangle is a d shape no? I thought it was a very tall d with a flat interior.


----------



## Junkenpo

JADESEIKO said:


> Can someone make a post about the difference about Jade inclusions and cracks WITH PICS PLEASE ?I am not a jade expert  i'm pretty much confused and I can't find a websites showing me the differences, I find stuff like "flies wing", stone lines, etc. Do these affect the durability of the bangle?
> 
> BTW ! I found this bangle (light green with dark green) on UltimateJadeite and wonder if there are cracks inside that can weaken the bangle? or is it a normal to see in the jade?
> 
> Thanks ! and Thank you Junkenpo !!!



Hi hi!  so glad you joined us here in this thread.   I've had good luck with UJ bangles. The ones I've picked up from her have all been strong even though they have surface reaching stone lines. 

My best example of a strong bangle with obvious flaws is the one I have called "Leaf".  She's pretty translucent and you can see the grains in the jadeite and where minerals gathered in "healed" cracks. I think of healed cracks as where there was a split in the stone that is visible but filled up naturally by other minerals or more jadeite and the grain is overlapping. Strong, but potentially vulnerable if other parts of the flaw did not get filled or "healed", too.












One thing that makes me feel better about a jade with visible and/or surface reaching stone lines is if it has a chime. In my experience, whole/healed jadeite bangle has a lovely high pitched chime because the vibration can travel through the whole bangle without stopping.   I had one bangle (not from UJ) that did not chime and I wondered originally if it was treated... turns out that it was not treated and instead had an unhealed crack that did not allow the sound to resonate through the bangle.

The bangle broke when I was trying to wiggle it on. At one of the breaks, the stone is smooth naturally. There was a hidden gap in the stone not visible to the eye which caused the weakness.The gap is the stone fitting next to each other, without overlapping crystals.  The other area of the break was jagged, you can see the crystals are torn from each other. The interesting thing to me was that each half then had its own chime--the sound able to travel through the piece without interruption.


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> Oh wow and I thought they were rare
> Your black bangle is a d shape no? I thought it was a very tall d with a flat interior.


My Guatemalan black jadeite is more of an oval shape, but ever so slightly squared. Imagine rolling a clay rope and then flattening it slightly but keeping its dome on both sides. Correction the inside is flatter, but she still goes on like a princess which means I can tolerate a smaller diameter.


----------



## Junkenpo

More pics

Smooth break 








Jagged break








Stone lines near the smooth break








Stone lines near the jagged break


----------



## Junkenpo

2boys_jademommy said:


> Yes I really do think so because it looks extra dainty and delicate. On the negative side, it makes it more painful to put on but hey it's worth it!



I'm loving this talk about bangle shape.

I love princesses... the very round, very chubby are my faves.  I like the weight of them.  My Granny Smith is taller than she is round, and I can feel the difference of that between her and my rounder princesses.  I think it is because the "egg" shape of the and how it more weight/pressure  on less surface area where it contacts the skin. 

On smaller, light bangles like my Baby Princess or Lippy it doesn't make difference, but for my larger ones, that concentration can be felt. 

I really like all shapes, though.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> I'm loving this talk about bangle shape.
> 
> I love princesses... the very round, very chubby are my faves.  I like the weight of them.  My Granny Smith is taller than she is round, and I can feel the difference of that between her and my rounder princesses.  I think it is because the "egg" shape of the and how it more weight/pressure  on less surface area where it contacts the skin.
> 
> On smaller, light bangles like my Baby Princess or Lippy it doesn't make difference, but for my larger ones, that concentration can be felt.
> 
> I really like all shapes, though.



That's true that the chubbier princesses can feel heavier.
I haven't seen many chubby princesses. In the stores I see either slim or medium. Now the d shape I see many different widths. I heard a princess style bangle "wastes" more Jade and therefore is more expensive to make. 

I love the translucence of your Leaf &#128522;

Question - princess bangles are suppose
to massage the pressure areas around the wrist but I wonder if it still works if the bangle fits loosely or if it has to be a very snug fit. In terms of the regular knocking around the wrist a d shape does the same so to me it seems like it is getting a "massage".


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> My Guatemalan black jadeite is more of an oval shape, but ever so slightly squared. Imagine rolling a clay rope and then flattening it slightly but keeping its dome on both sides. Correction the inside is flatter, but she still goes on like a princess which means I can tolerate a smaller diameter.


Thanks for your vivid description - I get it now...
I wonder if that cut would become more popular since it sounds practical in that you can go smaller but still have a princes look. Also it is only very slightly oval so you get he look of a round but the snug fit of an oval &#128521;


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thanks for your vivid description - I get it now...
> I wonder if that cut would become more popular since it sounds practical in that you can go smaller but still have a princes look. Also it is only very slightly oval so you get he look of a round but the snug fit of an oval &#128521;


If I do a custom order bangle, I'm going to ask for this shape. I love it, it's my fav!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> If I do a custom order bangle, I'm going to ask for this shape. I love it, it's my fav!



It is beautiful on you 

Speaking of custom orders, does anyone know of good sellers who do this? I loved JoJo's Hetian custom bangle but he does not do jadeite because he said they can not control the look of the final product since jadiete is often not uniform in colour, texture etc. Anyone know of a seller who does jadeite?


----------



## crosso

Hi jadies! Interesting discussion on princess bangles. I personally don't find them as comfortable to wear on a daily basis unless they are thin, but I love the elegant look of them,  fat or thin. Wish they were easier to find! Most hinged ones are princess, but whole ones seem to be a lot less common. Speaking of hinged, wearing Lila today and I'm always captivated by her, especially in sunlight &#128522;


----------



## crosso

crosso said:


> Hi jadies! Interesting discussion on princess bangles. I personally don't find them as comfortable to wear on a daily basis unless they are thin, but I love the elegant look of them,  fat or thin. Wish they were easier to find! Most hinged ones are princess, but whole ones seem to be a lot less common. Speaking of hinged, wearing Lila today and I'm always captivated by her, especially in sunlight &#128522;



Meant to add a pic to share #lavenderlove!


----------



## fanofjadeite

crosso said:


> Meant to add a pic to share #lavenderlove!


lila is looking so gorgeous, crosso


----------



## Jade4Me

crosso said:


> Meant to add a pic to share #lavenderlove!


Her color looks amazing with your outfit! How's Churk's workmanship holding up?


----------



## crosso

Jade4Me said:


> Her color looks amazing with your outfit! How's Churk's workmanship holding up?











fanofjadeite said:


> lila is looking so gorgeous, crosso



Thanks J4Me and Fan! Yes, I am very bright and colorful today &#128521;

Churk's work is very solid! When he put the new hinge and clasp on, he added tiny pins on the interior of the bangle rather than just using epoxy to glue the gold onto the jade as most do. I highly recommend him for any jade related work one might need. He does nice carvings too and would probably bw able to do those custom as well if anyone is looking for something very specific and unique. I bought this little snake pendant from him last year.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Hi jadies! Interesting discussion on princess bangles. I personally don't find them as comfortable to wear on a daily basis unless they are thin, but I love the elegant look of them,  fat or thin. Wish they were easier to find! Most hinged ones are princess, but whole ones seem to be a lot less common. Speaking of hinged, wearing Lila today and I'm always captivated by her, especially in sunlight &#128522;



I agree the d shape is slightly more comfy especially if you wear it on your dominant hand.

Lila is so beautiful and I love how you matched her with your other pieces of jewellery and even your sweater enhances her pink tones


----------



## Lots love

Questions for the week seems has anyone experienced the jadeite pieces changing color after long term wearing it or right away &#129303;please share your experience thank you [emoji120]&#127995;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> Questions for the week seems has anyone experienced the jadeite pieces changing color after long term wearing it or right away &#129303;please share your experience thank you [emoji120]&#127995;



I think I do see a slight change in translucence - the jade looks more moist when worn but to be honest I don't believe I have seen colour change.

I have a question is the change in colour and or translucence applicable to jadeite only or can nephrite change as well?


----------



## crosso

More lavender! These came in the mail today. Finally found some lavender beads that I'm fairly certain are grade a and that I could afford! They are vintage and are not knotted so they don't hang quite as nicely as I'd like, but I can do that and rearrange them into a more pleasing color transition, since some are more pink lavender like Lila and some are more blue lavender. They are also just the length I like now, so when I add knotting, I will be able to remove a few to make some earrings. Feeling quite pleased &#128513;
And thanks for the compliment on my earlier post, 2boys_jademommy!


----------



## teagansmum

crosso said:


> More lavender! These came in the mail today. Finally found some lavender beads that I'm fairly certain are grade a and that I could afford! They are vintage and are not knotted so they don't hang quite as nicely as I'd like, but I can do that and rearrange them into a more pleasing color transition, since some are more pink lavender like Lila and some are more blue lavender. They are also just the length I like now, so when I add knotting, I will be able to remove a few to make some earrings. Feeling quite pleased &#128513;
> And thanks for the compliment on my earlier post, 2boys_jademommy!



Another great find Crosso!! So pretty!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> More lavender! These came in the mail today. Finally found some lavender beads that I'm fairly certain are grade a and that I could afford! They are vintage and are not knotted so they don't hang quite as nicely as I'd like, but I can do that and rearrange them into a more pleasing color transition, since some are more pink lavender like Lila and some are more blue lavender. They are also just the length I like now, so when I add knotting, I will be able to remove a few to make some earrings. Feeling quite pleased &#128513;
> And thanks for the compliment on my earlier post, 2boys_jademommy!



Goodness they are beautiful and a great match with Lila! It's nice that there are variations of lavender in there.


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> I think I do see a slight change in translucence - the jade looks more moist when worn but to be honest I don't believe I have seen colour change.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question is the change in colour and or translucence applicable to jadeite only or can nephrite change as well?




It can be either one I love to hear your experience please 

I agree when u wear your Jade they seem to come more alive more yummy if this makes sense 

When they not worm they become doll


----------



## cdtracing

crosso said:


> More lavender! These came in the mail today. Finally found some lavender beads that I'm fairly certain are grade a and that I could afford! They are vintage and are not knotted so they don't hang quite as nicely as I'd like, but I can do that and rearrange them into a more pleasing color transition, since some are more pink lavender like Lila and some are more blue lavender. They are also just the length I like now, so when I add knotting, I will be able to remove a few to make some earrings. Feeling quite pleased &#128513;
> And thanks for the compliment on my earlier post, 2boys_jademommy!



Those are gorgeous, Crosso!!  Where ever do you find these great beads??  I think this is a great match for Lila!!

I'm looking forward to seeing the necklace once you have restrung it & the earrings you make!!


----------



## Lots love

crosso said:


> More lavender! These came in the mail today. Finally found some lavender beads that I'm fairly certain are grade a and that I could afford! They are vintage and are not knotted so they don't hang quite as nicely as I'd like, but I can do that and rearrange them into a more pleasing color transition, since some are more pink lavender like Lila and some are more blue lavender. They are also just the length I like now, so when I add knotting, I will be able to remove a few to make some earrings. Feeling quite pleased [emoji16]
> And thanks for the compliment on my earlier post, 2boys_jademommy!




Nice matching necklace to your beautiful bangle wow lucky to find such beauty &#129303;&#129303;


----------



## Jade4Me

crosso said:


> More lavender! These came in the mail today. Finally found some lavender beads that I'm fairly certain are grade a and that I could afford! They are vintage and are not knotted so they don't hang quite as nicely as I'd like, but I can do that and rearrange them into a more pleasing color transition, since some are more pink lavender like Lila and some are more blue lavender. They are also just the length I like now, so when I add knotting, I will be able to remove a few to make some earrings. Feeling quite pleased &#128513;
> And thanks for the compliment on my earlier post, 2boys_jademommy!


Very nice and great match! Bet you were holding your breath until they arrived on how well they matched Lila!    Shopping online for jade can be  such an adventure with sellers' pics vs IRL!


----------



## Jade4Me

For the question of the week, I switch my jade pieces daily so I don't think I wear any long enough to notice any changes.


----------



## Molly0

crosso said:


> More lavender! These came in the mail today. Finally found some lavender beads that I'm fairly certain are grade a and that I could afford! They are vintage and are not knotted so they don't hang quite as nicely as I'd like, but I can do that and rearrange them into a more pleasing color transition, since some are more pink lavender like Lila and some are more blue lavender. They are also just the length I like now, so when I add knotting, I will be able to remove a few to make some earrings. Feeling quite pleased &#128513;
> And thanks for the compliment on my earlier post, 2boys_jademommy!



So beautiful!  Crosso, could those be Guatamalen lilac jade?  Drool!!!
(I still dream about one day owning a bangle in that jade!)


----------



## crosso

Thanks, Tea, 2boys, CD, LL, J4me and Molly!! 
These are Burmese jadeite and handcarved, as not all the beads are perfectly round or perfectly the same size. It's not obvious, but I think knotting them will make it even less so. Bought the silk and a new clasp for them today - I really don't like the fishhook clasps, they are so fiddly. 
I have never seen any Guatemalan lavender beads, I'm sure that would be gorgeous! Most of the Guatemalan jadeite I've seen tends towards a blue tone more than a pinkish one and more opaque, but they are beautiful in their own right. 
I was holding my breath a bit on the color of these beads, but thought I'd be happy regardless of how well they matched Lila, because I just really love lavender jadeite. Having cool toned light skin, I think it suits me well and I find it a soothing color.
I bought these from gemsoutofafrica on etsy. Marion was patient with my questions. While she couldn't say with 100% certainty that these were grade a, she told me the provenance and given the age of them and the pictures, I decided to take a chance and I'm glad I did! She has several vintage jadeite items, some appear to be b/c grade, some a. 
It's rainy here today, but I'll post another pic when the sun comes out again


----------



## Jade4Me

A chubby greyish blue green white jadeite princess today - she's a bit big so very easy on/off.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> A chubby greyish blue green white jadeite princess today - she's a bit big so very easy on/off.



Very nice - reminds me a the sky with just a bit of clouds


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Which colour of Jade looks best on you Jadies? Not the colour you like best but what complements your skin tone most?

For me my shiny black Hetian looks nice against my skin. I also have a white ( treated) bangle but for some reason the all white bangle doesn't look good on me. I also find my slightly pink lavender bangle looks better in the summer when I am tanned while my blue lavender bangle looks better in winter when I am fairer. Not much difference with the greens. 

I've been told my complexion suits warmer colours but I prefer cool toned colours &#128521;


----------



## Molly0

Jade4Me said:


> A chubby greyish blue green white jadeite princess today - she's a bit big so very easy on/off.



Love the "Chubbiness" of that one!


----------



## Lots love

Jade4Me said:


> For the question of the week, I switch my jade pieces daily so I don't think I wear any long enough to notice any changes.




So maybe you will give it try and see I hope u do try thank you for your response


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> Which colour of Jade looks best on you Jadies? Not the colour you like best but what complements your skin tone most?
> 
> 
> 
> For me my shiny black Hetian looks nice against my skin. I also have a white ( treated) bangle but for some reason the all white bangle doesn't look good on me. I also find my slightly pink lavender bangle looks better in the summer when I am tanned while my blue lavender bangle looks better in winter when I am fairer. Not much difference with the greens.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been told my complexion suits warmer colours but I prefer cool toned colours [emoji6]




Dark colors suits me better the one which we are match in harmony is my blueberry its more on the purple grey tone it's very hard to describe her  second one would be my Lilly if I could get it on its too small but that's ok one day I'll get it on


----------



## Lots love

I'm so loving this idea of stack and adding color too and helping a cause


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> Dark colors suits me better the one which we are match in harmony is my blueberry its more on the purple grey tone it's very hard to describe her  second one would be my Lilly if I could get it on its too small but that's ok one day I'll get it on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242445



This does look nice on you and so does your black facet bangle. &#128522;


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> This does look nice on you and so does your black facet bangle. [emoji4]




Thank you so much this one is my favorite one of the two [emoji8][emoji8][emoji135]&#127996;[emoji135]&#127996;


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> Which colour of Jade looks best on you Jadies? Not the colour you like best but what complements your skin tone most?
> 
> For me my shiny black Hetian looks nice against my skin. I also have a white ( treated) bangle but for some reason the all white bangle doesn't look good on me. I also find my slightly pink lavender bangle looks better in the summer when I am tanned while my blue lavender bangle looks better in winter when I am fairer. Not much difference with the greens.
> 
> I've been told my complexion suits warmer colours but I prefer cool toned colours &#128521;



For me, it's lavender and other cool toned colors - blue toned greens rather than yellow toned greens and gray. Cool tones and silver suit my skin tone better, but I'm  equally attracted to gold and emerald or apple green.


----------



## Lots love

Have to say this is great question


----------



## udalrike

Hello, ladies!!!
Wearing my trollbeads leather bracelet together with my jade bangles.


----------



## udalrike

Crosso, I LOVE your lavender bangle!!!!!


----------



## udalrike

Jade4me, beautiful princess!


----------



## udalrike

I NEED to use more hand cream........ Getting old...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Hello, ladies!!!
> Wearing my trollbeads leather bracelet together with my jade bangles.
> 
> View attachment 3242879



You remain the queen of stacks &#128522;

I love your lavender Jade bangle - pretty colour and the width of it looks great on you paired with the slim dark grey princess


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, 2boys!!! These both bangles are my permanent ones.
What are you wearing today?


----------



## Molly0

udalrike said:


> Hello, ladies!!!
> Wearing my trollbeads leather bracelet together with my jade bangles.
> 
> View attachment 3242879



Queen of stacks indeed!  Gorgeous as always, Uli!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Thank you, 2boys!!! These both bangles are my permanent ones.
> What are you wearing today?



I am wearing the bangle my everyday green bangle from my boys and my black Hetian bangle on the right. Will post some pics...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

The first greenish bangle is what I am wearing on my left and I just stacked my other bangles for the pic.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Another pic - my flat lavender d is usually bluer and the princess lavender is pinker. The slim princess is pale green with a couple of tiny bright green spots


----------



## Molly0

2boys_jademommy said:


> The first greenish bangle is what I am wearing on my left and I just stacked my other bangles for the pic.
> View attachment 3242932



Wow!  The pinks are gorgeous!  So unique!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

With the black nephrite. All the bangles are jadeite except the black one. I also have two other bangles that I did not include because they are treated and I don't wear them. 
They range from approx 50 mm which is my everyday to 52mm which is the flat d. The others are around 51 mm
​


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Ei





Molly0 said:


> Wow!  The pinks are gorgeous!  So unique!



Thank you Molly! The pink one is from Suzanne's Corner and is my least expensive bangle. She photographs well. It is pretty in real life but not quite as nice as in the pics.


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, Molly!! What do you wear at the moment?


----------



## udalrike

2boys, GREAT bangles, especially the lavender ones and the black one! Where did you buy the black bangle?


----------



## Molly0

udalrike said:


> Thanks, Molly!! What do you wear at the moment?



I am wearing Pandora essence with some gold bangles on the right  and have been wearing my quiet peacefull nephrite friend, Milford exclusively on the left for the past few weeks.


----------



## udalrike

Milford is a beauty!
Do you want to show your other arm too?


----------



## Molly0

udalrike said:


> Milford is a beauty!
> Do you want to show your other arm too?



Oh sure.


----------



## Molly0

Molly0 said:


> Oh sure.



Uli, how about your other arm?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> 2boys, GREAT bangles, especially the lavender ones and the black one! Where did you buy the black bangle?



Thank you Uli! The black one is from JoJo otherwise known as Jade Fine Jewelry. It was a custom order and I am totally happy with it. A few ladies here have had custom orders from him. It took about 4 weeks.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Molly0 said:


> I am wearing Pandora essence with some gold bangles on the right  and have been wearing my quiet peacefull nephrite friend, Milford exclusively on the left for the past few weeks.



Milford is beautiful! Nephrite is really soft and soothing isn't it?


----------



## Molly0

2boys_jademommy said:


> Milford is beautiful! Nephrite is really soft and soothing isn't it?



Thanks!  Yes, I find nephrite to be quiet and soothing. I love it the most!


----------



## udalrike

My other arm (Pandora and Hetian jade):


----------



## udalrike

Very elegant, Molly!!!!!!
Love your bangle from Jojo, 2boys!


----------



## Molly0

udalrike said:


> My other arm (Pandora and Hetian jade):
> 
> View attachment 3242967



Ah lovely Uli!  We are Pandora sisters as well as jade sisters.


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> Very nice - reminds me a the sky with just a bit of clouds


Thanks I call her Moon Clouds!  




udalrike said:


> Hello, ladies!!!
> Wearing my trollbeads leather bracelet together with my jade bangles.
> 
> View attachment 3242879


Hi Uli! Love your stacks as always!




2boys_jademommy said:


> With the black nephrite. All the bangles are jadeite except the black one. I also have two other bangles that I did not include because they are treated and I don't wear them.
> They range from approx 50 mm which is my everyday to 52mm which is the flat d. The others are around 51 mm
> ​


Love your family photo!




Molly0 said:


> I am wearing Pandora essence with some gold bangles on the right  and have been wearing my quiet peacefull nephrite friend, Milford exclusively on the left for the past few weeks.


Milford is handsome indeed and must have good energy for you!




Molly0 said:


> Oh sure.


Very pretty!




udalrike said:


> My other arm (Pandora and Hetian jade):
> 
> View attachment 3242967


Looking good! How do you like the feel of your Hetian? There has been recent posts about Jadies noticing how nephrite feels different from jadeite.


----------



## udalrike

We are, Molly!


----------



## udalrike

Hello, Jade4me!
I agree that Nephrite has a warmer and softer feel to it.


----------



## crosso

Regarding jadeite (especially lavender!) looking different in different light, thought I would share a few pics. I've learned that lavender jadeite almost always is less intense/vibrant than it appears in photographs. In the case of the below bangle, I have no idea HOW the seller was able to capture any lavender hue. I couldn't,  despite taking pics in all different lighting conditions. Be skeptical when buying online!


----------



## crosso

udalrike said:


> Crosso, I LOVE your lavender bangle!!!!!



Hi Uli!! Nice to see you online again, stacking queen &#128081;, looking good!


----------



## crosso

When will this jade addiction end??? I have to stop! Ebay is a constant tempation. Found these very small (1/4") studs from a U.S. vintage seller and could not resist. 14k and a true bright green moss in snow. Can't wait to receive them, think I will wear them with below ensemble &#9786;


----------



## Molly0

crosso said:


> When will this jade addiction end??? I have to stop! Ebay is a constant tempation. Found these very small (1/4") studs from a U.S. vintage seller and could not resist. 14k and a true bright green moss in snow. Can't wait to receive them, think I will wear them with below ensemble &#9786;


Ooohhh!  Gorgeous color!


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi Jadies!  lovely stacks!     

crosso... cute earrings!  Does the seller have more jade to sell?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots of lovely Pandora bracelets too Ladies
I have a Pandora bangle with just one dangling charm. I dont wear it that often but sometimes I stack on top of my Jade


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> My other arm (Pandora and Hetian jade):
> 
> View attachment 3242967



Love the sage green of your Hetian. It glows from within.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> When will this jade addiction end??? I have to stop! Ebay is a constant tempation. Found these very small (1/4") studs from a U.S. vintage seller and could not resist. 14k and a true bright green moss in snow. Can't wait to receive them, think I will wear them with below ensemble &#9786;



Those earrings are adorable! I love that they are tiny and fresh looking with a burst of apple green


----------



## jadebingo

2boys_jademommy said:


> Which colour of Jade looks best on you Jadies? Not the colour you like best but what complements your skin tone most?



Great question, jademommy
Blue, lavender, and dark green... also my Beehoney suits me like gold does. The pale green in Dollbaby is nicer under lighting that makes it bluish. 

Increasingly pleased with my new nephrite D bangle. As yet nameless but I'm leaning toward something reminiscent of hard candy. &#127852;&#127823;


----------



## jadebingo

udalrike said:


> Hello, ladies!!!
> Wearing my trollbeads leather bracelet together with my jade bangles.
> 
> View attachment 3242879



Soooo pretty! That combination is sweet &#128522;


----------



## jadebingo

Lots love said:


> Dark colors suits me better the one which we are match in harmony is my blueberry its more on the purple grey tone it's very hard to describe her  second one would be my Lilly if I could get it on its too small but that's ok one day I'll get it on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242445



I really like the darkness and the pops of coloe!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

jadebingo said:


> Great question, jademommy
> Blue, lavender, and dark green... also my Beehoney suits me like gold does. The pale green in Dollbaby is nicer under lighting that makes it bluish.
> 
> Increasingly pleased with my new nephrite D bangle. As yet nameless but I'm leaning toward something reminiscent of hard candy. &#127852;&#127823;



Yes your Beehoney looks so warm against your skin - they all look beautiful on you
Nephrite is a quiet beauty that grows with time. I am appreciating it more than ever.


----------



## jadebingo

Thank you! 



2boys_jademommy said:


> Another pic - my flat lavender d is usually bluer and the princess lavender is pinker. The slim princess is pale green with a couple of tiny bright green spots
> View attachment 3242934



Do you wear these together? &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## jadebingo

Molly0 said:


> I am wearing Pandora essence with some gold bangles on the right  and have been wearing my quiet peacefull nephrite friend, Milford exclusively on the left for the past few weeks.



Milford is a fox &#128538; the width really looks good on you and the color is so deep.


----------



## jadebingo

crosso said:


> More lavender! These came in the mail today. Finally found some lavender beads that I'm fairly certain are grade a and that I could afford! They are vintage and are not knotted so they don't hang quite as nicely as I'd like, but I can do that and rearrange them into a more pleasing color transition, since some are more pink lavender like Lila and some are more blue lavender. They are also just the length I like now, so when I add knotting, I will be able to remove a few to make some earrings. Feeling quite pleased &#128513;
> And thanks for the compliment on my earlier post, 2boys_jademommy!



These are so ideal. That pale lavender is so DREAMY


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

jadebingo said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you wear these together? &#128525;&#128525;
> 
> Hi Jadebingo no I never stack my Jade bangles because I don't like the noise
> These days I usually have my black nephrite on the right and my everyday bangle on the left.
> My right wrist is where I switch my bangles around.


----------



## Molly0

jadebingo said:


> Milford is a fox &#55357;&#56858; the width really looks good on you and the color is so deep.



Thankyou Jadebingo. Like your deep green too!  Well, both of them really, but that deep green is really appealing to me lately


----------



## Lots love

jadebingo said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you wear these together? [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you I have to say it's one of my favorites  I love blueberry he loves me its was meant to be mine it's seems to be getting pretty then when first got him I love your stack too welcome to our club


----------



## Lots love

jadebingo said:


> Great question, jademommy
> Blue, lavender, and dark green... also my Beehoney suits me like gold does. The pale green in Dollbaby is nicer under lighting that makes it bluish.
> 
> Increasingly pleased with my new nephrite D bangle. As yet nameless but I'm leaning toward something reminiscent of hard candy. [emoji516][emoji520]




I love your lighter one so beautiful colors in doll baby


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> With the black nephrite. All the bangles are jadeite except the black one. I also have two other bangles that I did not include because they are treated and I don't wear them.
> 
> They range from approx 50 mm which is my everyday to 52mm which is the flat d. The others are around 51 mm
> 
> ​




I love your stack I love your first one closet to your elbow and your black hetian one d shape love cutting shape very nice polishing too 2boys


----------



## Lots love

Here's a picture before I put my blueberry on see how dull he is 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 now see how more alive he is yummy glassy looking 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 doesn't even look same that's why I know this one is the one for me it glows and I have peace calming tranquility good vibes from the day I put him on 

Has anyone else experienced this [emoji178]thank u for letting me share my own personal experience with how my blueberry has change since I've had him he seems to get prettier the more I wear him all for the good of course

So I would definitely say that jadeite is living stone loved to be worn and when the two match together it's a match in jadeite heaven [emoji294]&#65039;[emoji93]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> I love your stack I love your first one closet to your elbow and your black hetian one d shape love cutting shape very nice polishing too 2boys



thank you LL! Those are the two I wear most often nowadays. 

I love princess and slimmer d shape bangles best I think...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> Here's a picture before I put my blueberry on see how dull he is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243226
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now see how more alive he is yummy glassy looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243227
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't even look same that's why I know this one is the one for me it glows and I have peace calming tranquility good vibes from the day I put him on
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this [emoji178]thank u for letting me share my own personal experience with how my blueberry has change since I've had him he seems to get prettier the more I wear him all for the good of course
> 
> So I would definitely say that jadeite is living stone loved to be worn and when the two match together it's a match in jadeite heaven [emoji294]&#65039;[emoji93]



I see the difference LL 

Honestly I have not experienced too much of a difference  and maybe because I don't wear any bangle long enough. Now my everyday bangle I've worn for over a year now and it is slightly more translucent I think but nothing dramatic. 
I've heard some people have the ability to change Jade more than others so maybe I'm not one of them &#128577;


----------



## crosso

Molly0 said:


> Ooohhh!  Gorgeous color!





Junkenpo said:


> Hi Jadies!  lovely stacks!
> crosso... cute earrings!  Does the seller have more jade to sell?





2boys_jademommy said:


> Those earrings are adorable! I love that they are tiny and fresh looking with a burst of apple green



Thanks ladies! JKP, he only had one or two other jade things, but they were not of good quality. Seller is in Las Vegas and from the other items he had on offer, I think has a pawn shop.


----------



## crosso

jadebingo said:


> Great question, jademommy
> Blue, lavender, and dark green... also my Beehoney suits me like gold does. The pale green in Dollbaby is nicer under lighting that makes it bluish.
> 
> Increasingly pleased with my new nephrite D bangle. As yet nameless but I'm leaning toward something reminiscent of hard candy. &#127852;&#127823;



LOVE Beehoney! What a sunny lovely bangle -looks beautiful on you! This is a color I love, but does not look so great on me &#128533;


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> I see the difference LL
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I have not experienced too much of a difference  and maybe because I don't wear any bangle long enough. Now my everyday bangle I've worn for over a year now and it is slightly more translucent I think but nothing dramatic.
> 
> I've heard some people have the ability to change Jade more than others so maybe I'm not one of them &#128577;




I also heard that too but u said u see slightly change in yours maybe. Some people take longer then others 

2 boys I've always had love since I found out about it I love stones and things that's are made by nature and are rare and unique myself blueberry I worn for a little over year the I decided to change my bangles around last year but I always go back to blueberry the only other one is aura also I see a big difference since I bought her she's my second favorite one 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  but I feel blueberry will be my permit one and I'll switch my other bangles on and off  one I'll always wear forever I feel like they say they pick us and u know which one pick me and we match because it becomes more gorgeous


----------



## Jade4Me

crosso said:


> Regarding jadeite (especially lavender!) looking different in different light, thought I would share a few pics. I've learned that lavender jadeite almost always is less intense/vibrant than it appears in photographs. In the case of the below bangle, I have no idea HOW the seller was able to capture any lavender hue. I couldn't,  despite taking pics in all different lighting conditions. Be skeptical when buying online!


Thanks for the pics. Is the middle bangle pic yours? I see a hint of bluish lavender in it.

Your new earrings are a great find - love the colors and the simple modern looking design!


----------



## Jade4Me

jadebingo said:


> Great question, jademommy
> Blue, lavender, and dark green... also my Beehoney suits me like gold does. The pale green in Dollbaby is nicer under lighting that makes it bluish.
> 
> Increasingly pleased with my new nephrite D bangle. As yet nameless but I'm leaning toward something reminiscent of hard candy. &#127852;&#127823;


Love your rich green nephrite bangle! I think this type of green looks good with all skin tones! Where did you find this lovely bangle if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## crosso

Jade4Me said:


> Thanks for the pics. Is the middle bangle pic yours? I see a hint of bluish lavender in it.
> 
> Your new earrings are a great find - love the colors and the simple modern looking design!



Hi J4Me! Yes, bought that one from only_jade and was very unhappy about what I felt were misleading photos. They were responsive and courteous though and we settled on a partial refund. Problem is, I really had no need for another light green bangle. Time to start looking into selling some, maybe on etsy.
Thanks re the earrings, I thought they were too cute to pass up!


----------



## Jade4Me

Wearing one of my BC nephrite bangles inspired by today's posts.    Loving how the sun lights her up! Today I was bangle-less for hours, which is very unusual for me nowadays. My poor jade bangles were screaming, "Pick me - wear me!!!", LOL! So thanks jadies for the inspiration!


----------



## jadebingo

crosso said:


> LOVE Beehoney! What a sunny lovely bangle -looks beautiful on you! This is a color I love, but does not look so great on me &#128533;



Yay thank you &#128515;
I'm hoping someone can get this... from ebay (271961554067) it's much like the bangle i think i saw in that noodle shop movie by the Coen brothers...
Next post for pics


----------



## jadebingo

It's too small for me at 53mm


----------



## jadebingo

Jade4Me said:


> Love your rich green nephrite bangle! I think this type of green looks good with all skin tones! Where did you find this lovely bangle if you don't mind sharing?



From an etsy seller named blackbeaded. The photos were a different green than actual; brighter, mintier, but definitely the same bangle. My second choice was etsy&ebay seller 3jade for similar choices

I noticed 3jade on aliexpress a couple weeks ago... that's actually where i got my two mottled but chiming jade bangles for $15 apiece... but I'm wary of aliexpress for as-pictured items


----------



## jadebingo

Jade4Me said:


> Wearing one of my BC nephrite bangles inspired by today's posts.    Loving how the sun lights her up! Today I was bangle-less for hours, which is very unusual for me nowadays. My poor jade bangles were screaming, "Pick me - wear me!!!", LOL! So thanks jadies for the inspiration!



The color is so soft.  It must glow on your arm&#128522;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Wearing one of my BC nephrite bangles inspired by today's posts.    Loving how the sun lights her up! Today I was bangle-less for hours, which is very unusual for me nowadays. My poor jade bangles were screaming, "Pick me - wear me!!!", LOL! So thanks jadies for the inspiration!



Lol if only bangles could talk  &#128539;
Your nephrite looks beautiful in the sun. I love how the sunlight enhances enhances the translucence of Jade.


----------



## Jade4Me

Same bangle du jour, but in different light.


----------



## Junkenpo

Jade4Me said:


> Wearing one of my BC nephrite bangles inspired by today's posts.    Loving how the sun lights her up! Today I was bangle-less for hours, which is very unusual for me nowadays. My poor jade bangles were screaming, "Pick me - wear me!!!", LOL! So thanks jadies for the inspiration!




love nephrite!  it does have a different feel from jadeite... neat to notice. 



jadebingo said:


> It's too small for me at 53mm



I like contrast coloring of that one.   It reminds me of the earrings I just got in the mail the other day from enijew.  Here they are paired with my beaded necklace.


----------



## udalrike

Thanks Crosso and Jadebingo!
Pretty yellow bangle, Jadebingo!


----------



## udalrike

What I love to wear:


----------



## udalrike

The colours are quite realistic. Only the white is whiter in reality.....


----------



## udalrike

Beautiful bangle du jour, Jade4me! Do you wear it in the nuit too?


----------



## udalrike

Nice earrings, Junkenpo!


----------



## udalrike

A trollbeads necklace I sometimes wear with my jades.


----------



## udalrike

Sorry that it is upside down....


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> love nephrite!  it does have a different feel from jadeite... neat to notice.
> 
> 
> 
> I like contrast coloring of that one.   It reminds me of the earrings I just got in the mail the other day from enijew.  Here they are paired with my beaded necklace.



Cool design on the earrings JKP. I like the beaded necklace too Are the beads in the earrings Jade?


----------



## Jade4Me

Junkenpo said:


> love nephrite!  it does have a different feel from jadeite... neat to notice.
> 
> 
> 
> I like contrast coloring of that one.   It reminds me of the earrings I just got in the mail the other day from enijew.  Here they are paired with my beaded necklace.


I love your beads and your new earrings! Was it hard to find the red jadeite beads? That color isn't very common that I have noticed.




udalrike said:


> What I love to wear:
> 
> View attachment 3243752


Love this type of carving!




udalrike said:


> Beautiful bangle du jour, Jade4me! Do you wear it in the nuit too?


Yes, my bangle du jour usually stays on through la nuit!    Today is a lazy morning for me so I've not changed bangles yet...




udalrike said:


> A trollbeads necklace I sometimes wear with my jades.


Very cool!


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, Jade4me! Trying to post from my smartphone. Here you can see Dawn's stonelines:


----------



## udalrike

Oh, forgot your earrings, Crosso! Gorgeous!


----------



## Lots love

Jade4Me said:


> Same bangle du jour, but in different light.




I love the black one on you looks good on your skin ps love your new bangle too &#129303;&#129303;


----------



## Junkenpo

2boys_jademommy said:


> Cool design on the earrings JKP. I like the beaded necklace too Are the beads in the earrings Jade?





Jade4Me said:


> I love your beads and your new earrings! Was it hard to find the red jadeite beads? That color isn't very common that I have noticed.



Thanks ladies!  The earrings are jadeite.  Enijew calls them "honey brown".  The beaded necklace was from alohamemorabilia. It often photographs more red, but it is more brick-browny in real life. I think I've seen gojade selling similar red-brown beads. 




udalrike said:


> What I love to wear:



Uli, love the interconnected rings!  I love that they are carved, too. So unique. 


Here's a closer up pic of my earrings and a beaded bracelet I just got from Enijew. The bracelet I had meant for a gift, but I think it will be too small as it fits me quite well and the person I meant it for is not as petite... not sure what I can do now....


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Thanks ladies!  The earrings are jadeite.  Enijew calls them "honey brown".  The beaded necklace was from alohamemorabilia. It often photographs more red, but it is more brick-browny in real life. I think I've seen gojade selling similar red-brown beads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uli, love the interconnected rings!  I love that they are carved, too. So unique.
> 
> 
> Here's a closer up pic of my earrings and a beaded bracelet I just got from Enijew. The bracelet I had meant for a gift, but I think it will be too small as it fits me quite well and the person I meant it for is not as petite... not sure what I can do now....



Jade karma... I'd say the bracelet was meant for you JKP it's very pretty and if it will not fit the person it was meant for then you should keep it for yourself &#128521;


----------



## jadebingo

udalrike said:


> What I love to wear:
> 
> View attachment 3243752



These rock. I always think how much harder it is for the carver to make interlocking rings and what talent and art to repeat it


----------



## jadebingo

Junkenpo said:


> love nephrite!  it does have a different feel from jadeite... neat to notice.
> 
> I like contrast coloring of that one.   It reminds me of the earrings I just got in the mail the other day from enijew.  Here they are paired with my beaded necklace.



Lovely photo. Do the cold beads shock you a little when you put them on?


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> Cool design on the earrings JKP. I like the beaded necklace too Are the beads in the earrings Jade?



Beautiful earrings,  beads and beautiful photo of you!


----------



## crosso

udalrike said:


> What I love to wear:
> 
> View attachment 3243752



I understand why you love these, I do too! The craftsmanship that goes into creating these "devilswork" pieces is amazing and the jade is lovely. Wear them in happiness and good health,  Uli!


----------



## crosso

Junkenpo said:


> Thanks ladies!  The earrings are jadeite.  Enijew calls them "honey brown".  The beaded necklace was from alohamemorabilia. It often photographs more red, but it is more brick-browny in real life. I think I've seen gojade selling similar red-brown beads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uli, love the interconnected rings!  I love that they are carved, too. So unique.
> 
> 
> Here's a closer up pic of my earrings and a beaded bracelet I just got from Enijew. The bracelet I had meant for a gift, but I think it will be too small as it fits me quite well and the person I meant it for is not as petite... not sure what I can do now....



Pretty bracelet, JKP! If you don't want to keep it for yourself, can you add some beads or links to make it a little larger? The doing is not difficult, but it's sometimes hard to find a good match, whether to the chain or the stone, so perhaps you wouldn't want to take this on, especially if it's less expensive or less hassle to buy another larger one to gift.


----------



## fanofjadeite

i like the pixiu earrings i made for a friend so much so that i decided to make a pair for myself


----------



## fanofjadeite

2boys_jademommy said:


> The first greenish bangle is what I am wearing on my left and I just stacked my other bangles for the pic.
> View attachment 3242932


jademommy, i love your lavenders!! they are gorgeous!!


----------



## fanofjadeite

crosso said:


> When will this jade addiction end??? I have to stop! Ebay is a constant tempation. Found these very small (1/4") studs from a U.S. vintage seller and could not resist. 14k and a true bright green moss in snow. Can't wait to receive them, think I will wear them with below ensemble &#9786;


lovely jade studs, crosso  please post mod shots when they arrive


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> jademommy, i love your lavenders!! they are gorgeous!!



Thank you Fanojadeite. Maybe I will switch the black for a lavender today 

I love the eaarings you made - very whimsical and very creative of you &#128522;


----------



## fanofjadeite

udalrike said:


> What I love to wear:
> 
> View attachment 3243752


gorgeous set, uli


----------



## fanofjadeite

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thank you Fanojadeite. Maybe I will switch the black for a lavender today
> 
> I love the eaarings you made - very whimsical and very creative of you &#128522;


thanks, jademommy


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, Jadebingo!

Crosso, thank you very much!!!!!


Fano, I LOVE the earrings you made!!! Your friend is very lucky!!!


----------



## udalrike

Wearing my dragon pendant today:


----------



## udalrike

It did not photograph well....  
In reality it is a very nice green.


----------



## udalrike

Here you can see the carving better:


----------



## udalrike

Ok. Last try. Seller´s pic:


----------



## Jade4Me

Another small 2-tone princess bangle.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/171776125438


----------



## Molly0

Fanofjadeite, cute pixiu earrings!  Lucky friend!

Uli, dreamy, dreamy dragon pendant!  Just beautiful!

Me and Milford again today:


----------



## jadebingo

Jade4Me said:


> Another small 2-tone princess bangle.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171776125438



GORGEOUS, Thanks!
Someone ought to get it!


----------



## teagansmum

Ohhhh! All this beautiful jade!! Keep the photos coming ladies!!


----------



## cdtracing

udalrike said:


> Ok. Last try. Seller´s pic:
> 
> View attachment 3244985



Love your Dragon!!  The carving is beautifully detailed!



udalrike said:


> What I love to wear:
> 
> View attachment 3243752



These are gorgeous!!   I can see why you love them so much!  The artistry & craftsmanship is amazing.  I love these myself!


----------



## cdtracing

fanofjadeite said:


> i like the pixiu earrings i made for a friend so much so that i decided to make a pair for myself



These are lovely!  Your friend is very lucky to have you in their life.   Do you find them weighty on the ear?  I generally try to stay away from ear wires these days if the earrings are dangles due to the weight.


----------



## BabyDarling

fanofjadeite said:


> i like the pixiu earrings i made for a friend so much so that i decided to make a pair for myself




Love this! can you model them? trying to imagine how they would look worn.


----------



## BabyDarling

udalrike said:


> Ok. Last try. Seller´s pic:
> 
> View attachment 3244985




it's gorgeous


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Another small 2-tone princess bangle.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171776125438



Like the colours of Autumn. Tempting!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Molly0 said:


> Fanofjadeite, cute pixiu earrings!  Lucky friend!
> 
> Uli, dreamy, dreamy dragon pendant!  Just beautiful!
> 
> Me and Milford again today:



You and Milford look great together He's a very striking bangle &#128521;


----------



## Redkoi01

I LOVE reading all your posts and the gorgeous photos!!

This is me today wearing my blue green jadeite oval bangle.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> I LOVE reading all your posts and the gorgeous photos!!
> 
> This is me today wearing my blue green jadeite oval bangle.



Beautiful bangle Red! Do you prefer the oval shape to round? it looks amazing on you and I like the watch too


----------



## Redkoi01

2boys_jademommy said:


> Beautiful bangle Red! Do you prefer the oval shape to round? it looks amazing on you and I like the watch too



Thank you jademommy I do prefer oval it feels more comfortable and easier to stack with the watch.  And thank you for the complement on my watch too.


----------



## Jade4Me

fanofjadeite said:


> i like the pixiu earrings i made for a friend so much so that i decided to make a pair for myself


Adorable! What size are the pixiu and are they heavy?


----------



## Jade4Me

udalrike said:


> Wearing my dragon pendant today:
> 
> View attachment 3244982


Gorgeous soft even green!


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> Like the colours of Autumn. Tempting!


I found a small size all red princess bangle that may be A grade, but any serious buyer would have to ask and dig deeper. Will try to post it later. Been having computer issues - thought a new one is suppose to work BETTER not worse...


----------



## Jade4Me

Redkoi01 said:


> I LOVE reading all your posts and the gorgeous photos!!
> 
> This is me today wearing my blue green jadeite oval bangle.


Love the color of this bangle and your stack!


----------



## Jade4Me

Here's the all-red princess bangle:


http://www.ebay.com/itm/181988052012


I don't know anything about the seller.


----------



## MingRui

udalrike said:


> What I love to wear:
> 
> View attachment 3243752


Oh wow, those are magical!


----------



## crosso

Wearing Rhiannon today, my double fu (bat/happiness) bangle:


----------



## MingRui

Here are my jades! I think part of the reason I don't try to collect more is that I love wearing the same jades every day. I usually keep my pendant under my shirt. I am not sure why the pendant photographed so brownish but it is really more of a watery green.

My bangle grows more beautiful to me all the time!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Here's the all-red princess bangle:
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181988052012
> 
> 
> I don't know anything about the seller.



Wow it's really pretty - now this one is really tempting....At 50 mm, I can get it on my right but it would be kinda painful even with soap and I am telling myself this to refrain


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Wearing Rhiannon today, my double fu (bat/happiness) bangle:



Very cool Crosso! 
I never realized bats are a popular carving with jade. I must look up the significance sometime. Your bangle looks great


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

MingRui said:


> Here are my jades! I think part of the reason I don't try to collect more is that I love wearing the same jades every day. I usually keep my pendant under my shirt. I am not sure why the pendant photographed so brownish but it is really more of a watery green.
> 
> My bangle grows more beautiful to me all the time!



Your bangle is beautiful   That's great that you wear your jade everyday - do you notice any change in colour or translucence?


----------



## MingRui

2boys_jademommy said:


> Your bangle is beautiful   That's great that you wear your jade everyday - do you notice any change in colour or translucence?


I really don't think there is any color or tanslucence change, but I wish there was! I do think that the luster and vibrancy of the piece depends greatly on being worn and absorbing natural oils from the owner's body. I also believe in the metaphysical absorbance and distribution of good energy depending on how often and with the intent a jade is worn.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

MingRui said:


> I really don't think there is any color or tanslucence change, but I wish there was! I do think that the luster and vibrancy of the piece depends greatly on being worn and absorbing natural oils from the owner's body. I also believe in the metaphysical absorbance and distribution of good energy depending on how often and with the intent a jade is worn.



Very interesting....so you believe that a jade worn by a happy person, positive, etc will become more beautiful? I'd like to believe that too - that jade reflects not only our health as some believe but also the goodness from within.


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> Very cool Crosso!
> I never realized bats are a popular carving with jade. I must look up the significance sometime. Your bangle looks great



2boys, bats = happiness or good fortune because the word for bat in chinese sounds like the word for good fortune, so 2 bats is double happiness &#128522;
Sometimes you will see a motif with an upside down bat, meaning happiness descending  (or coming to you) and sometimes 5 bats which represents the 5 blessings of health, longevity, virtue, wealth, and a natural death in old age. 
Most Chinese jade carving motifs are based on homonyms and word play.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> 2boys, bats = happiness or good fortune because the word for bat in chinese sounds like the word for good fortune, so 2 bats is double happiness &#128522;
> Sometimes you will see a motif with an upside down bat, meaning happiness descending  (or coming to you) and sometimes 5 bats which represents the 5 blessings of health, longevity, virtue, wealth, and a natural death in old age.
> Most Chinese jade carving motifs are based on homonyms and word play.



Thank you for the explanation Crosso I should know this being Chinese but I actually don't even know the Chinese word for "bat". The Chinese do base a lot things on homonyms - luck, superstitions and so on...


----------



## MingRui

2boys_jademommy said:


> Very interesting....so you believe that a jade worn by a happy person, positive, etc will become more beautiful? I'd like to believe that too - that jade reflects not only our health as some believe but also the goodness from within.



I think that Jade can protect and encourage good luck for the wearer if it is treated with respect. (Similar to a Catholic medal.) A lot of people wear jade during their ben ming nian (the year of your zodiac animal) for protection because it is supposed to be a very unlucky time. People also wear Pi Xiu pendants/bracelets and anything the color red.


----------



## crosso

MingRui said:


> I think that Jade can protect and encourage good luck for the wearer if it is treated with respect. (Similar to a Catholic medal.) A lot of people wear jade during their ben ming nian (the year of your zodiac animal) for protection because it is supposed to be a very unlucky time. People also wear Pi Xiu pendants/bracelets and anything the color red.



MingRui, what is correct pronunciation of pi xiu? Is it "pie zhou" or "pee zhou"? I will be in San Francisco this weekend and think I should get my husband one as he is a monkey and we had enough bad luck last year, don't want any this year! Do you have to wear it all the time? I know he won't wear it, but maybe I could attach to his key chain or put next to his side of the bed. I will need my own next year, since I am a rooster.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> MingRui, what is correct pronunciation of pi xiu? Is it "pie zhou" or "pee zhou"? I will be in San Francisco this weekend and think I should get my husband one as he is a monkey and we had enough bad luck last year, don't want any this year! Do you have to wear it all the time? I know he won't wear it, but maybe I could attach to his key chain or put next to his side of the bed. I will need my own next year, since I am a rooster.



My older son is also year of the monkey - he will be 12 this year. He doesn't wear jade but maybe I can put a little jade pendant or something in his school backpack
There are quite a lot of Chinese in San Francisco....I wonder if there are lots of jade shops. Have a great trip by the way and even better if you can get some jade shopping in


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

MingRui said:


> I think that Jade can protect and encourage good luck for the wearer if it is treated with respect. (Similar to a Catholic medal.) A lot of people wear jade during their ben ming nian (the year of your zodiac animal) for protection because it is supposed to be a very unlucky time. People also wear Pi Xiu pendants/bracelets and anything the color red.



I have heard that it is "unlucky" when it is your zodiac animal year but never knew jade was the way to reverse the bad luck. I learn so much on this forum


----------



## MingRui

crosso said:


> MingRui, what is correct pronunciation of pi xiu? Is it "pie zhou" or "pee zhou"? I will be in San Francisco this weekend and think I should get my husband one as he is a monkey and we had enough bad luck last year, don't want any this year! Do you have to wear it all the time? I know he won't wear it, but maybe I could attach to his key chain or put next to his side of the bed. I will need my own next year, since I am a rooster.



I know that in Mandarin it is pronounced pee (as in pea soup) zhou. But it may be easier to make sure you have a picture of the characters and type of pendant you are looking for (saved on your phone or wherever) because there are so many dialects and names for things? Especially mythical creatures. You could have him keep one in his pocket as a token. Would he do that? I am a rooster as well! So is my oldest child.


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> My older son is also year of the monkey - he will be 12 this year. He doesn't wear jade but maybe I can put a little jade pendant or something in his school backpack
> There are quite a lot of Chinese in San Francisco....I wonder if there are lots of jade shops. Have a great trip by the way and even better if you can get some jade shopping in



2boys, better safe than sorry, right?&#128521;
Yes, SF Chinatown although not large in terms of space, is very densely populated. There are lots of jade shops, though most sell B/C grade and rip you off. There are a few Chinese jewelers who are probably reputable but they cater to the resident Chinese population rather than tourists and are very expensive. Most sellers do not offer certification I don't think. I know so much more about jade this time, so I may shop just to find out more, but don't intend to buy (except for pi xui maybe). First, because my collection is already a bit too large and second because I don't trust Chinatown sellers. Will try to take some pictures to post though.


----------



## crosso

MingRui said:


> I know that in Mandarin it is pronounced pee (as in pea soup) zhou. But it may be easier to make sure you have a picture of the characters and type of pendant you are looking for (saved on your phone or wherever) because there are so many dialects and names for things? Especially mythical creatures. You could have him keep one in his pocket as a token. Would he do that? I am a rooster as well! So is my oldest child.



That is a good idea about having a picture, MingRui, thank you, I will do that! 
Hubs would probably lose it if I told him to leep in his pocket. I bet a feng shui store there would have a larger one and be able to tell me where to best place it.


----------



## MingRui

crosso said:


> That is a good idea about having a picture, MingRui, thank you, I will do that!
> Hubs would probably lose it if I told him to leep in his pocket. I bet a feng shui store there would have a larger one and be able to tell me where to best place it.



Perhaps you could even find a hanging phone charm? No one ever goes anywhere without their phone these days!


----------



## MingRui

2boys_jademommy said:


> I have heard that it is "unlucky" when it is your zodiac animal year but never knew jade was the way to reverse the bad luck. I learn so much on this forum


I learn so much too! I love this forum, though mostly I lurk. I'm not an active collector and feel I don't have much to add. I do love seeing the photos! The ladies here have wonderful taste!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> 2boys, better safe than sorry, right?&#128521;
> Yes, SF Chinatown although not large in terms of space, is very densely populated. There are lots of jade shops, though most sell B/C grade and rip you off. There are a few Chinese jewelers who are probably reputable but they cater to the resident Chinese population rather than tourists and are very expensive. Most sellers do not offer certification I don't think. I know so much more about jade this time, so I may shop just to find out more, but don't intend to buy (except for pi xui maybe). First, because my collection is already a bit too large and second because I don't trust Chinatown sellers. Will try to take some pictures to post though.



Browsing is always fun but yes geting ripped off is not I hope you have a fun filled trip and that you find a a pretty pi xiu Crosso


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

MingRui said:


> I learn so much too! I love this forum, though mostly I lurk. I'm not an active collector and feel I don't have much to add. I do love seeing the photos! The ladies here have wonderful taste!



Ming Rui you have lots to add so I hope you stick around 
I don't post many pics either because I have a comparatively small collection but it's great to discuss Jade and look at pics.


----------



## MingRui

Here are some photos of my children's jades. My youngest decided a couple of months back that he didn't want to wear his anymore so I cut it off. He still hasn't asked for it back. Oh well, I'll get it back on him eventually.


----------



## jadebingo

Redkoi01 said:


> I LOVE reading all your posts and the gorgeous photos!!
> 
> This is me today wearing my blue green jadeite oval bangle.



I dig the oval bangle! Any more photos of the blue-greenness? The darkness of it is rich &#128525;


----------



## jadebingo

2boys_jademommy said:


> I have heard that it is "unlucky" when it is your zodiac animal year but never knew jade was the way to reverse the bad luck. I learn so much on this forum



So it's been my year, goat, and I'd say, good fortune and bad luck but not so bad! I started collecting jade within a month of its beginning!
How handy is jade? Lololol


----------



## fanofjadeite

crosso said:


> MingRui, what is correct pronunciation of pi xiu? Is it "pie zhou" or "pee zhou"? I will be in San Francisco this weekend and think I should get my husband one as he is a monkey and we had enough bad luck last year, don't want any this year! Do you have to wear it all the time? I know he won't wear it, but maybe I could attach to his key chain or put next to his side of the bed. I will need my own next year, since I am a rooster.


crosso, pixiu is pronounced as pee-siew in mandarin, and pei yau in cantonese. and pixiu cannot be displayed in the bedroom, kitchen or bathroom/toilet.


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, everyone!
Rhiannon is a beauty, Crosso!
Love everyone´s jades....


----------



## udalrike

Today I am wearing my vintage bamboo bangle:


----------



## udalrike

Reminds me of Milford, Molly!


----------



## udalrike

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aZmvY53_GA


----------



## udalrike

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqREYGCvhRY


----------



## crosso

fanofjadeite said:


> crosso, pixiu is pronounced as pee-siew in mandarin, and pei yau in cantonese. and pixiu cannot be displayed in the bedroom, kitchen or bathroom/toilet.



Good to know, thsnks Fan!


----------



## Molly0

udalrike said:


> Reminds me of Milford, Molly!



 it's gorgeous,Uli!


----------



## crosso

On the plane, lady in my row has on a jade bangle! Would it be weird to take a pic?


----------



## MingRui

crosso said:


> On the plane, lady in my row has on a jade bangle! Would it be weird to take a pic?


Do it!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> On the plane, lady in my row has on a jade bangle! Would it be weird to take a pic?



LOL I wouldn't take a pic but I may be tempted to ask her about bangle I can't tell you the number of times I've wanted to ask about someone's bangle or get a closer look


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Today I am wearing my vintage bamboo bangle:
> 
> View attachment 3247924
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247925



They say good things come in 3's! You have three pretty bangles Uli


----------



## cdtracing

MingRui said:


> I think that Jade can protect and encourage good luck for the wearer if it is treated with respect. (Similar to a Catholic medal.) A lot of people wear jade during their ben ming nian (the year of your zodiac animal) for protection because it is supposed to be a very unlucky time. People also wear Pi Xiu pendants/bracelets and anything the color red.



Wow.  I'm always learning something new here.  You ladies are so informative.  After reading these posts, I went to find out what my Chinese zodiac animal is & found out I'm a sheep/goat/ram, not really sure about why there are 3 different animals.  I also found out my hubby is a horse which is very compatible to the sheep/goat/ram.

Since 2015 has been the year of the Sheep, I now realize I would feel relaxed & comforted  when I would wear my red Dragon pendant.  I bought it this year & have worn it the most of all my Jade pendants.  Very interesting.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Chinese zodiac signs are very interesting. I especially love reading about the personality traits associated with each sign. Here are some inexpensive Jade pendants my mother in law gave us. Left to right - rooster (hubby) , monkey (older son) , pig (me haha) and my younger son was born in year of the dog but they sold out of that pendant.


----------



## cdtracing

Should you wear the mofit of your birth year?  I'm a Sheep but I love Dragons.  LOL


----------



## MingRui

cdtracing said:


> Should you wear the mofit of your birth year?  I'm a Sheep but I love Dragons.  LOL


You should wear something that means something to you or points toward a goal you wish to reach.

My youngest son has a Maori twist Jade but to me I see it as shaped like a gourd. Gourds are for protection and blessings. It also resembles the number 8 which is an auspicious number.

My 2nd son has a bodhi leaf. This is a good symbol for getting ahead and doing well in your job or at school. 

My eldest son wears a rooster because it is his year animal and I already owned it. It is a much nicer quality Jade because he took very good care of his first Jade so I know he will respect and treat it well. (His first was a bi disk, the ancient symbol of heaven.)

I wear a pendant with a carp, lotus flower, and pearl of wisdom. These point towards abundance, wisdom, and auspiciousness. It was a gift from a friend.


----------



## cdtracing

MingRui said:


> You should wear something that means something to you or points toward a goal you wish to reach.
> 
> My youngest son has a Maori twist Jade but to me I see it as shaped like a gourd. Gourds are for protection and blessings. It also resembles the number 8 which is an auspicious number.
> 
> My 2nd son has a bodhi leaf. This is a good symbol for getting ahead and doing well in your job or at school.
> 
> My eldest son wears a rooster because it is his year animal and I already owned it. It is a much nicer quality Jade because he took very good care of his first Jade so I know he will respect and treat it well. (His first was a bi disk, the ancient symbol of heaven.)
> 
> I wear a pendant with a carp, lotus flower, and pearl of wisdom. These point towards abundance, wisdom, and auspiciousness. It was a gift from a friend.



Thanks, MingRui.  That's good to know.  The carved pendants that I have are Phoenix, Dragon, or both.  I've always liked the Dragon & Phoenix together & even have it tattooed on my back.  The pendants I have bought are ones that I'm drawn to or speak to me (if that makes any sense).


----------



## stillfabulous

MingRui said:


> You should wear something that means something to you or points toward a goal.
> 
> 
> 
> I wear a pendant with a carp, lotus flower, and pearl of wisdom. These point towards abundance, wisdom, and auspiciousness. It was a gift from a friend.




I have this rather large, heavy jade pendant piece that I never wear. I know nothing about it, only that it belonged to my DH's mother, and his grandmother before that. Maybe I would enjoy wearing it if I knew what it represents. I'll attach a photo of both sides. If anyone could tell me about it, I'd like to learn. 

~many thanks


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

stillfabulous said:


> I have this rather large, heavy jade pendant piece that I never wear. I know nothing about it, only that it belonged to my DH's mother, and his grandmother before that. Maybe I would enjoy wearing it if I knew what it represents. I'll attach a photo of both sides. If anyone could tell me about it, I'd like to learn.
> 
> ~many thanks
> 
> View attachment 3248692
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248693



I have no idea what this represents but it looks vey interesting. Initially I thought the carving is of gekkos or lizards but now I'm thinking it is something else but again I can't tell. Hopefully another Jadie will know


----------



## crosso

MingRui said:


> Do it!



I did! She travels alot to China and said, "You know they practically shove one on your arm over there", which I thought was fuuny! #jadeinthewild, lol


----------



## Junkenpo

ooh!  I'm interested in the fact she wears it on her right. And she likes to stack!  What a great plane mate.  

I walked past an older lady at the mall this weekend who was wearing a bangle.  She had it on her left and it reminded me of Smoke, except with brighter green and brighter white, while still being very translucent looking.  It was pretty!


----------



## cdtracing

Junkenpo said:


> ooh!  I'm interested in the fact she wears it on her right. And she likes to stack!  What a great plane mate.
> 
> I walked past an older lady at the mall this weekend who was wearing a bangle.  She had it on her left and it reminded me of Smoke, except with brighter green and brighter white, while still being very translucent looking.  It was pretty!



Is there a difference as to wearing a bangle on the right or left arm?  Or is it just a personal preference?


----------



## stillfabulous

2boys_jademommy said:


> I have no idea what this represents but it looks vey interesting. Initially I thought the carving is of gekkos or lizards but now I'm thinking it is something else but again I can't tell. Hopefully another Jadie will know



Thank you, 2boys_jademommy. Now I'm really curious!

The top photo shows the side that is presented as the front side. The shapes on the front side are more raised. To me these seem to have been carved out of what began as a thicker piece of stone. The bottom photo shows what is shown as the reverse side. The markings on this side seem to have been etched into the stone. It looks like white jade to me, but then as I said, I know nothing about jade. The piece measures 5 cm in diameter and is 1 cm in thickness.


----------



## BreadnGem

Bought this sweet 'lil bangle at Chinatown market.


----------



## crosso

BreadnGem said:


> Bought this sweet 'lil bangle at Chinatown market.
> 
> View attachment 3248889
> View attachment 3248890
> View attachment 3248891



Gorgeous, B&G! Which Chinatown?


----------



## cdtracing

BreadnGem said:


> Bought this sweet 'lil bangle at Chinatown market.
> 
> View attachment 3248889
> View attachment 3248890
> View attachment 3248891



So pretty!!  Love the translucency.


----------



## Junkenpo

BreadnGem said:


> Bought this sweet 'lil bangle at Chinatown market.




what a gorgeous, great find!  Did you have to haggle?  What's the stats on it?


----------



## BreadnGem

crosso said:


> Gorgeous, B&G! Which Chinatown?




Thanks Crosso. I'm in Asia


----------



## BreadnGem

cdtracing said:


> So pretty!!  Love the translucency.




Thank you!


----------



## BreadnGem

Junkenpo said:


> what a gorgeous, great find!  Did you have to haggle?  What's the stats on it?




I think we always have to try and bargain with the sellers when buying jade, yah? Especially if buying in person. It's almost part and parcel of the whole experience [emoji4]. Just a matter of how much discounts the seller is willing to give. Lol.

I'm afraid I do not know the stats though .


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BreadnGem said:


> Bought this sweet 'lil bangle at Chinatown market.
> 
> View attachment 3248889
> View attachment 3248890
> View attachment 3248891



It's beautiful! Looks quite translucent and I love the soft lavender. There is a touch of green in it too. A great find &#128522;


----------



## Ixorajade

Hi all!! Had been very busy since the year started. Need to catch up on the postings!

BnG what a great find! Such a bangle will cost a lot over here


----------



## udalrike

BnG, this bangle is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## udalrike

Bought a bangle from Gege. I like it but I am not sure how much.....
It is white and green with only a touch of lavender (in the pictures it looks more lavender).
What is really strange is that there are a lot of scratches inside and outside. Stonelines And scratches.


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

Someone did this on purpose and I don´t know why.....


----------



## udalrike

Has anyone had the same problem with a bangle?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3249090
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249091



Do the scratches and stone lines bother you Uli? If so can you return it? It is a pretty bangle but there is too much beautiful jade out there to keep one that you are not happy with 

Personally scratches would bother me but not so much stone lines that can not be felt.


----------



## Jade4Me

stillfabulous said:


> I have this rather large, heavy jade pendant piece that I never wear. I know nothing about it, only that it belonged to my DH's mother, and his grandmother before that. Maybe I would enjoy wearing it if I knew what it represents. I'll attach a photo of both sides. If anyone could tell me about it, I'd like to learn.
> 
> ~many thanks
> 
> View attachment 3248692
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248693


This is gorgeous and looks Hetian to me! No idea about the carvings, but looks lovely!


----------



## Jade4Me

crosso said:


> I did! She travels alot to China and said, "You know they practically shove one on your arm over there", which I thought was fuuny! #jadeinthewild, lol


You must read this story about getting a bangle shoved on!  

http://www.dailycal.org/2015/03/13/jaded/


----------



## Jade4Me

BreadnGem said:


> Bought this sweet 'lil bangle at Chinatown market.
> 
> View attachment 3248889
> View attachment 3248890
> View attachment 3248891


Beautiful soft pink lavender with nice translucence - congratulations!


----------



## Jade4Me

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3249090
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249091


Is this bangle carved? Sometimes I've seen carvings on the inside of a bangle along with the outside. Maybe it was to help "hide" some of the stone lines. Can you feel the stone lines with your fingernails? She does accept returns.


----------



## udalrike

It is a carved bangle. Seller´s pic.


----------



## udalrike

I think I will keep it. There are more scratches on the inside than on the outside.
I just can´t understand why they are there. And I don´t think they are there to hide anything.....


----------



## udalrike

And yes, I can feel some stone lines with the fingernails.


----------



## Jade4Me

udalrike said:


> I think I will keep it. There are more scratches on the inside than on the outside.
> I just can´t understand why they are there. And I don´t think they are there to hide anything.....


It's a very pretty bangle! You can call it your enigma bangle since we may never know why the carver carved so many lines on the INSIDE!


----------



## Jade4Me

Thanks for everyone's informative posts and always enjoyable photos! I'm too behind to comment on all of it. I ended up returning my new computer as it was too much work trying to figure out why it was crashing so much, which it started doing right out of the box! What does that have to do with jade? Well, it interfered with my jade addiction that's what, LOL!

Belated comment on the colors of jade that suit me. I tend to prefer dark colors and cool tones. I need to be "in the mood" to wear one of my lighter colored bangles. The exception is my tan nephrite, which I was so surprised I like with my skin tone - maybe because it "blends in".

Next question for you Jadies - who has a permanent bangle or is looking for a permanent bangle? For me I'm not sure I'll ever get a permanent bangle. I only like to wear one on my left wrist and I don't stack so it really needs to be THE perfect one for me (not necessarily perfect in quality) and I've not found it yet in any price range with maybe the exception of the imperial green bangle that was recently posted along with a TDF lavender bangle that cost more than some houses.


----------



## udalrike

Jade4me, you know that I have 2 permanent bangles and both are not perfect.
Life is never perfect, so why should my bangles be perfect?
They are beautiful and that is enough for me......


----------



## fanofjadeite

udalrike said:


> Someone did this on purpose and I don´t know why.....


uli, my wide carved permanent bangle has those 'scratches' on the outside and inside. i think the carver did that to remove some of the impurities to make the bangle more pretty.


----------



## Jade4Me

udalrike said:


> Jade4me, you know that I have 2 permanent bangles and both are not perfect.
> Life is never perfect, so why should my bangles be perfect?
> They are beautiful and that is enough for me......


Ah, let me rephrase! I don't mean perfect in a quality sense, but perfect for me in that it calls to me, "Wear me forever!". So I completely agree with you!    What is the perfect permanent bangle for me? Well, she hasn't shown herself yet. Princess, D-shape, thin, thick, color??? Stone lines, birthmarks, etc, are OK!    Also, I don't have the means to spend more than the cost of a car or house on a bangle, so she has to be within a reasonable budget!


----------



## fanofjadeite

jade4me, i am wearing 3 permanent bangles. my wide carved on my left and the yellow jade bangle and a rose quartz bangle on my right. i am still deciding if i should make the black one permanent too. 

and none of them is perfect, but i love them very much


----------



## Jade4Me

fanofjadeite said:


> uli, my wide carved permanent bangle has those 'scratches' on the outside and inside. i think the carver did that to remove some of the impurities to make the bangle more pretty.


Good point! Maybe the carver of Uli's new bangle was removing brown/black spots as her bangle is light in color and looks translucent!


----------



## fanofjadeite

Molly0 said:


> Fanofjadeite, cute pixiu earrings!  Lucky friend!
> 
> Uli, dreamy, dreamy dragon pendant!  Just beautiful!
> 
> Me and Milford again today:


thanks, molly


----------



## Jade4Me

fanofjadeite said:


> jade4me, i am wearing 3 permanent bangles. my wide carved on my left and the yellow jade bangle and a rose quartz bangle on my right. i am still deciding if i should make the black one permanent too.
> 
> and none of them is perfect, but i love them very much


I rephrased what I meant by perfect, which was perfect for me, but not necessarily perfect in quality.    My Guatemalan black jadeite, Maya, could almost be my permanent bangle, but I think her heftiness (which I love) prevents me from wearing her too long. So I'm narrowing it down a little bit!


----------



## fanofjadeite

cdtracing said:


> These are lovely!  Your friend is very lucky to have you in their life.   Do you find them weighty on the ear?  I generally try to stay away from ear wires these days if the earrings are dangles due to the weight.


cdtracing, the earrings are not too heavy on the ears, which is a good thing. i cannot wear very weighty earrings.


----------



## fanofjadeite

BabyDarling said:


> Love this! can you model them? trying to imagine how they would look worn.


babydarling, i will try to take a mod shot when i have more time.


----------



## fanofjadeite

Jade4Me said:


> Adorable! What size are the pixiu and are they heavy?


the pixius are approx. 1" in length, jade4me. they are a comfortable weight and not too heavy.


----------



## fanofjadeite

BreadnGem said:


> Bought this sweet 'lil bangle at Chinatown market.
> 
> View attachment 3248889
> View attachment 3248890
> View attachment 3248891


what a gorgeous bangle!! congrats, breadngem


----------



## Lots love

Redkoi01 said:


> I LOVE reading all your posts and the gorgeous photos!!
> 
> 
> 
> This is me today wearing my blue green jadeite oval bangle.




I love your stack there [emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## Lots love

crosso said:


> Wearing Rhiannon today, my double fu (bat/happiness) bangle:




Love your Jade bangle nice piece


----------



## Lots love

BreadnGem said:


> Bought this sweet 'lil bangle at Chinatown market.
> 
> View attachment 3248889
> View attachment 3248890
> View attachment 3248891




Oh wow so gorgeous


----------



## teagansmum

[MENTION][/MENTION]





Jade4Me said:


> You must read this story about getting a bangle shoved on!
> 
> http://www.dailycal.org/2015/03/13/jaded/



LOL!!! I wish she had posted a photo of her bangle.


----------



## Lots love

Jade4Me said:


> You must read this story about getting a bangle shoved on!
> 
> http://www.dailycal.org/2015/03/13/jaded/




Thank you for sharing such wonderful story


----------



## Lots love

fanofjadeite said:


> jade4me, i am wearing 3 permanent bangles. my wide carved on my left and the yellow jade bangle and a rose quartz bangle on my right. i am still deciding if i should make the black one permanent too.
> 
> and none of them is perfect, but i love them very much




That's all that matters u love them and they love u


----------



## jadebingo

crosso said:


> On the plane, lady in my row has on a jade bangle! Would it be weird to take a pic?



Ever the temptation! lolol Did you ask her? Did she say yes?


----------



## crosso

Jade4Me said:


> You must read this story about getting a bangle shoved on!
> 
> http://www.dailycal.org/2015/03/13/jaded/



Lol, poor girl! I'd be furious. Don't think I would have paid for it! I would have said, 'you get this off of me without hurting me or I'm walking out of here with it'!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Thanks for everyone's informative posts and always enjoyable photos! I'm too behind to comment on all of it. I ended up returning my new computer as it was too much work trying to figure out why it was crashing so much, which it started doing right out of the box! What does that have to do with jade? Well, it interfered with my jade addiction that's what, LOL!
> 
> Belated comment on the colors of jade that suit me. I tend to prefer dark colors and cool tones. I need to be "in the mood" to wear one of my lighter colored bangles. The exception is my tan nephrite, which I was so surprised I like with my skin tone - maybe because it "blends in".
> 
> Next question for you Jadies - who has a permanent bangle or is looking for a permanent bangle? For me I'm not sure I'll ever get a permanent bangle. I only like to wear one on my left wrist and I don't stack so it really needs to be THE perfect one for me (not necessarily perfect in quality) and I've not found it yet in any price range with maybe the exception of the imperial green bangle that was recently posted along with a TDF lavender bangle that cost more than some houses.



I think I prefer cooler tones too. I like both dark and light bangles but I don't think an all white bangle suits me. 
As for permanent bangle - I don't think I could commit or perhaps I have not found the one. I love the idea of wearing just one but I think it suits me more to change it up.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Lol, poor girl! I'd be furious. Don't think I would have paid for it! I would have said, 'you get this off of me without hurting me or I'm walking out of here with it'!



I totally thought the same thing Crosso lol! But to be honest I probably would not have the guts to do it in a foreign country. If it were a jewellery store here then absolutely &#128521;
Wish she posted a pic of her bangle...


----------



## BabyDarling

Jade4Me said:


> You must read this story about getting a bangle shoved on!
> 
> http://www.dailycal.org/2015/03/13/jaded/




Oh my gosh!!! I would be so upset...  I hope, at the very least, she got a grade A jade that was just inflated in price. it would be horrible to find out, after going through that incident, that the jade was a grade B or C. 

I'm extremely terrified of pushy salespeople. I end up buying things I don't want because of them. Thankfully my husband is a no nonsense person and would help me out of those situations.


----------



## Junkenpo

I'm sad the article doesn't have a picture of her arm & bangle!   I hope it is untreated jadeite at the least.   

Uli, the gege bangle looks very pretty... I went back and checked all my carved bangles and 2 have small carvings on the inside.  The Big Jade (gege) and Shrimp (SC) both have carved lines that follow flaw lines in the bangle. I'm thinking the lines probably smoothed out rough spots.


----------



## stillfabulous

Jade4Me said:


> This is gorgeous and looks Hetian to me! No idea about the carvings, but looks lovely!



Thank you, Jade4Me! I am off to learn about Hetian . . .


----------



## udalrike

Thanks for all the responses!
Jade4me, I see what you mean....


----------



## udalrike

Saw this beautiful bluish Hetian bangle on jojo:


----------



## udalrike

Would love to have such a bangle:


----------



## BreadnGem

Hi Baghera, I tried to reply ur PM, but ur inbox is full, I think . [emoji4]


----------



## udalrike

BnG, which bangle(s) do you wear today?


----------



## udalrike

I am wearing Angeline, my beautiful princess bangle.


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

She was an unexpected gift and I cherish her very much.


----------



## udalrike

Another picture


----------



## Baghera

BreadnGem said:


> Hi Baghera, I tried to reply ur PM, but ur inbox is full, I think . [emoji4]



inbox cleared thanks


----------



## jadebingo

MingRui said:


> My bangle grows more beautiful to me all the time!



I'm fascinated by the thinness. Looks delicate but it's so strong, you know? It's super pretty.


----------



## jadebingo

BreadnGem said:


> Bought this sweet 'lil bangle at Chinatown market.
> 
> View attachment 3248889
> View attachment 3248890
> View attachment 3248891



Ooooh this is dreamy. Have you found a name?


----------



## Molly0

BreadnGem said:


> Bought this sweet 'lil bangle at Chinatown market.
> 
> View attachment 3248889
> View attachment 3248890
> View attachment 3248891


Oh my!  How beautiful!  



udalrike said:


> View attachment 3249090
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249091



Your Gege bangle is drool worthy!  . . .and Angeline is gorgeous too!  Love the "chubiness"


----------



## crosso

SF Chinatown jade. Went in Lukfook, very crowded, all Chinese patrons, VERY $$$$, didn't feel comfortable taking pics. Average bangle price of the ones in the case was $8,000usd!


----------



## Jade4Me

Uli, love your nephrite bamboo bangle & wonderfully chubby princess Angeline!

Must have been fun, crosso, looking at all that jade!

Dark wide nephrite bangle today.


----------



## Jade4Me

crosso said:


> Lol, poor girl! I'd be furious. Don't think I would have paid for it! I would have said, 'you get this off of me without hurting me or I'm walking out of here with it'!






BabyDarling said:


> Oh my gosh!!! I would be so upset...  I hope, at the very least, she got a grade A jade that was just inflated in price. it would be horrible to find out, after going through that incident, that the jade was a grade B or C.
> 
> I'm extremely terrified of pushy salespeople. I end up buying things I don't want because of them. Thankfully my husband is a no nonsense person and would help me out of those situations.





teagansmum said:


> [MENTION][/MENTION]
> 
> LOL!!! I wish she had posted a photo of her bangle.


I also wish she had posted a pic of her bangle and hope that it's A grade. She was only 18 yrs old when she got that bangle shoved on her. At that young tender age it probably would've happened to me if my mom had given any hint of interest like her mom did, LOL!


----------



## Jade4Me

Junkenpo said:


> I'm sad the article doesn't have a picture of her arm & bangle!   I hope it is untreated jadeite at the least.
> 
> Uli, the gege bangle looks very pretty... I went back and checked all my carved bangles and 2 have small carvings on the inside.  The Big Jade (gege) and Shrimp (SC) both have carved lines that follow flaw lines in the bangle. I'm thinking the lines probably smoothed out rough spots.


Thanks for sharing! Still so much for me to learn about jade!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> SF Chinatown jade. Went in Lukfook, very crowded, all Chinese patrons, VERY $$$$, didn't feel comfortable taking pics. Average bangle price of the ones in the case was $8,000usd!




Hey Croso hope you are having fun in SF! Luk Fook is very well known in Asia and North America. One just opened up in a mall near me They are trustworthy but their prices are quite high. I love to just browse. Enjoy your trip &#128522;


----------



## Silver Mom

Got the green ball earrings that I had set by my awesome jeweler Alice back today to match my green siberian.  Really kinda happy with the result.


----------



## Junkenpo

Silver Mom, those are gorgeously set!  I usually prefer yellow gold with jade, but yours are perfect and so elegant looking.  Makes me consider finding drop earrings like this to match my beads.


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> Silver Mom, those are gorgeously set!  I usually prefer yellow gold with jade, but yours are perfect and so elegant looking.  Makes me consider finding drop earrings like this to match my beads.


Thank you JKP.  I like the way it moves when you wear it.  You should consider drop ear rings.  I do like yellow gold too but if I choose to have diamonds I always choose white gold so it can compliment the diamonds.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Uli, love your nephrite bamboo bangle & wonderfully chubby princess Angeline!
> 
> Must have been fun, crosso, looking at all that jade!
> 
> Dark wide nephrite bangle today.



Gorgeous! Is your bangle slightly green under bright sunlight? Mine has a hint of dark green and sometimes it takes in a bluish black under direct sunlight.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> Got the green ball earrings that I had set by my awesome jeweler Alice back today to match my green siberian.  Really kinda happy with the result.



Looks beautiful and I'm sure it will look great with your green Siberian bangle &#128522;


----------



## Junkenpo

crosso said:


> SF Chinatown jade. Went in Lukfook, very crowded, all Chinese patrons, VERY $$$$, didn't feel comfortable taking pics. Average bangle price of the ones in the case was $8,000usd!



I love how GREEN everything looks in that photo.  So much color saturation to all the jade... deep pockets necessary!  lol I would love to see that in real life. 

Did you try anything on?


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Looks beautiful and I'm sure it will look great with your green Siberian bangle &#128522;


Thank you 2 boys.  Glad it finally got done.


----------



## Jade4Me

Silver Mom said:


> Got the green ball earrings that I had set by my awesome jeweler Alice back today to match my green siberian.  Really kinda happy with the result.



Gorgeous!!! Please post it with the Siberian you are matching it with!  

I'm inspired to make some drop earrings with my maw sit sit beads after I knot myself a necklace with them. Still haven't gotten around to playing with them yet.




2boys_jademommy said:


> Gorgeous! Is your bangle slightly green under bright sunlight? Mine has a hint of dark green and sometimes it takes in a bluish black under direct sunlight.


Yes, my dark nephrite all are dark green under bright light. Only my Guatemalan black jadeite is black under bright light.


----------



## BabyDarling

Silver Mom said:


> Got the green ball earrings that I had set by my awesome jeweler Alice back today to match my green siberian.  Really kinda happy with the result.




so beautiful!!!


----------



## Silver Mom

BabyDarling said:


> so beautiful!!!


Thank you BD.


----------



## Molly0

crosso said:


> SF Chinatown jade. Went in Lukfook, very crowded, all Chinese patrons, VERY $$$$, didn't feel comfortable taking pics. Average bangle price of the ones in the case was $8,000usd!


What a treat to see!  Thanks for sharing, Crosso. 


Silver Mom said:


> Got the green ball earrings that I had set by my awesome jeweler Alice back today to match my green siberian.  Really kinda happy with the result.


Oh what great color.  I hope we get to see mod shots.


----------



## Molly0

I was going through my jade box today, and I found the bangle that first got me interested in jade.   It's black, hinged, and vintage.  I found it in my favorite vintage shop about 5 years ago and wore it a lot when I first found it. One day I was standing on the top of a ladder in a stock room and the clasp opened and it crashed to the cement floor below, when I looked down, I saw it was in two pieces. I was really upset, but took the two pieces to my jeweller who fixed the break with some kind of jewellers epoxy. I sadly put it in the bottom of one of my jewellery boxes,.  Today I brought it out and put it on for the first time since then. I was so sad about it all, that I never really noticed what a good job he did at the time. I can hardly tell where the break was.   Maybe I'll put her into rotation. . .


----------



## Silver Mom

Jade4Me said:


> Gorgeous!!! Please post it with the Siberian you are matching it with!
> 
> I'm inspired to make some drop earrings with my maw sit sit beads after I knot myself a necklace with them. Still haven't gotten around to playing with them yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, my dark nephrite all are dark green under bright light. Only my Guatemalan black jadeite is black under bright light.


Thank you Jade, I shall take a picture as soon as I can and post.


----------



## Silver Mom

Molly0 said:


> What a treat to see!  Thanks for sharing, Crosso.
> 
> Oh what great color.  I hope we get to see mod shots.


Thank you Molly, will do.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Molly0 said:


> I was going through my jade box today, and I found the bangle that first got me interested in jade.   It's black, hinged, and vintage.  I found it in my favorite vintage shop about 5 years ago and wore it a lot when I first found it. One day I was standing on the top of a ladder in a stock room and the clasp opened and it crashed to the cement floor below, when I looked down, I saw it was in two pieces. I was really upset, but took the two pieces to my jeweller who fixed the break with some kind of jewellers epoxy. I sadly put it in the bottom of one of my jewellery boxes,.  Today I brought it out and put it on for the first time since then. I was so sad about it all, that I never really noticed what a good job he did at the time. I can hardly tell where the break was.   Maybe I'll put her into rotation. . .



Definitely put her on rotation Molly - black bangles are so timeless and effortlessly elegant. Besides she has a special place since she sparked your interest in Jade &#128522;


----------



## Jade4Me

Molly0 said:


> I was going through my jade box today, and I found the bangle that first got me interested in jade.   It's black, hinged, and vintage.  I found it in my favorite vintage shop about 5 years ago and wore it a lot when I first found it. One day I was standing on the top of a ladder in a stock room and the clasp opened and it crashed to the cement floor below, when I looked down, I saw it was in two pieces. I was really upset, but took the two pieces to my jeweller who fixed the break with some kind of jewellers epoxy. I sadly put it in the bottom of one of my jewellery boxes,.  Today I brought it out and put it on for the first time since then. I was so sad about it all, that I never really noticed what a good job he did at the time. I can hardly tell where the break was.   Maybe I'll put her into rotation. . .


Classic and goes with everything!


----------



## cdtracing

udalrike said:


> Would love to have such a bangle:
> 
> View attachment 3250019



That's a beautifully carved bangle.  I would love something like that myself!




udalrike said:


> View attachment 3250037
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250038



Love your stack, Udalrike!  Angeline is beautiful.  I really like her color pattern.


----------



## cdtracing

crosso said:


> SF Chinatown jade. Went in Lukfook, very crowded, all Chinese patrons, VERY $$$$, didn't feel comfortable taking pics. Average bangle price of the ones in the case was $8,000usd!



Those are some beautiful pieces of Jade, even though they're very pricy!!!  Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## cdtracing

Silver Mom said:


> Got the green ball earrings that I had set by my awesome jeweler Alice back today to match my green siberian.  Really kinda happy with the result.



Silver Mom, those are amazing!!  Your jeweler did a wonderful job; they're just beautiful!    Be sure to post mod pics!


----------



## cdtracing

Molly0 said:


> I was going through my jade box today, and I found the bangle that first got me interested in jade.   It's black, hinged, and vintage.  I found it in my favorite vintage shop about 5 years ago and wore it a lot when I first found it. One day I was standing on the top of a ladder in a stock room and the clasp opened and it crashed to the cement floor below, when I looked down, I saw it was in two pieces. I was really upset, but took the two pieces to my jeweller who fixed the break with some kind of jewellers epoxy. I sadly put it in the bottom of one of my jewellery boxes,.  Today I brought it out and put it on for the first time since then. I was so sad about it all, that I never really noticed what a good job he did at the time. I can hardly tell where the break was.   Maybe I'll put her into rotation. . .



I would definitely put her into rotation.  She's still beautiful & I'm sure holds a special place in your heart because she was what inspired you to get into Jade.


----------



## MingRui

Beautiful. The contrast between them is just lovely.


----------



## MingRui

Oh what a treat! Thank you for the photos! Did you find a pixiu for your husband?


----------



## MingRui

Thank you! Yeah, it is thin but I've whacked it a few times and haven't had an issue yet. I do baby it as much as possible. I have huge wrists and was just so excited to have a feminine cut bangle that actually fits!


----------



## Silver Mom

cdtracing said:


> Silver Mom, those are amazing!!  Your jeweler did a wonderful job; they're just beautiful!    Be sure to post mod pics!


Thank you CD.  Will do.


----------



## otieoh

Silver Mom said:


> Got the green ball earrings that I had set by my awesome jeweler Alice back today to match my green siberian.  Really kinda happy with the result.


Wow!!


----------



## Silver Mom

otieoh said:


> Wow!!



Thank you otieoh!


----------



## crosso

MingRui said:


> Oh what a treat! Thank you for the photos! Did you find a pixiu for your husband?



Yes! Got him a little pair with a yan bao (?) for $/good fortune. The lady told me we need a pair of pi xiu, male and female. It's just an inexpensive jade hanging thing to attach to his keychain, but should do the trick &#128521;


----------



## fanofjadeite

my new light lavender carved bangle arrived today


----------



## fanofjadeite

and a hetian bracelet from a dear friend


----------



## jadebingo

Molly0 said:


> I was going through my jade box today, and I found the bangle that first got me interested in jade.   It's black, hinged, and vintage.  I found it in my favorite vintage shop about 5 years ago and wore it a lot when I first found it. One day I was standing on the top of a ladder in a stock room and the clasp opened and it crashed to the cement floor below, when I looked down, I saw it was in two pieces. I was really upset, but took the two pieces to my jeweller who fixed the break with some kind of jewellers epoxy. I sadly put it in the bottom of one of my jewellery boxes,.  Today I brought it out and put it on for the first time since then. I was so sad about it all, that I never really noticed what a good job he did at the time. I can hardly tell where the break was.   Maybe I'll put her into rotation. . .



I sure hope you do. It's glamorous!

Quick pic at work, Dollbaby and Nameless Green Delight. Love y'all.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> my new light lavender carved bangle arrived today



Looks very feminine and lovely on you! I like your green carved bangle too


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> and a hetian bracelet from a dear friend




Black Hetian jade is just spectacular isn't it? Always chic.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

jadebingo said:


> I sure hope you do. It's glamorous!
> 
> Quick pic at work, Dollbaby and Nameless Green Delight. Love y'all.



They look great jadebingo. I love the dimensions on both of them and they look nice paired together too


----------



## fanofjadeite

2boys_jademommy said:


> Looks very feminine and lovely on you! I like your green carved bangle too




thanks, jademommy 




2boys_jademommy said:


> Black Hetian jade is just spectacular isn't it? Always chic.



jademommy, the black bangle is not hetian. its burmese jadeite. the hetian is the one in the middle of the stack.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> thanks, jademommy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jademommy, the black bangle is not hetian. its burmese jadeite. the hetian is the one in the middle of the stack.



Oh I see lol! Your black jadeite bangle looks similar to my black Hetian nephrite


----------



## fanofjadeite

2boys_jademommy said:


> Oh I see lol! Your black jadeite bangle looks similar to my black Hetian nephrite



jademommy, my black jadeite has 'snow' in it 

repost pic


----------



## crosso

Wearing 'Sweet Pea' today, a bangle that has been long neglected - though I don't know why, I like how slim and translucent she is!


----------



## crosso

Speaking of sweet, received my sweet little moss in snow earrings. Love how they look with my other apple green pieces.&#128522;


----------



## crosso

crosso said:


> Speaking of sweet, received my sweet little moss in snow earrings. Love how they look with my other apple green pieces.&#128522;



Oops, here's the pics


----------



## jadebingo

fanofjadeite said:


> and a hetian bracelet from a dear friend



Superhero stack &#128536;


----------



## jadebingo

crosso said:


> Oops, here's the pics



These are priceless. They ooze serenity. I prefer gold with anything and these are delicate... they look like heirlooms, eh!


----------



## crosso

jadebingo said:


> These are priceless. They ooze serenity. I prefer gold with anything and these are delicate... they look like heirlooms, eh!



Thanks so much, jadebingo! The ring and earrings are vintage, but the baby pi is new. I only have one son to pass things down to, but who knows, maybe someone down the line will consider them heirlooms. I hope someday he marries someone sweet who will appreciate jade!


----------



## crosso

Ok, not quite moss in snow, but grass in snow!


----------



## Jade4Me

fanofjadeite said:


> my new light lavender carved bangle arrived today



Beautiful! Was it hard to find a carved all-lavender one?




fanofjadeite said:


> and a hetian bracelet from a dear friend


Fun stack!




jadebingo said:


> I sure hope you do. It's glamorous!
> 
> Quick pic at work, Dollbaby and Nameless Green Delight. Love y'all.


Great stack and love the lavender pearls inbetween the greens!


----------



## Jade4Me

crosso said:


> Oops, here's the pics



Just darling and perfect with your other jades! Is your hubby using the good luck jade charm you found for him?




crosso said:


> Ok, not quite moss in snow, but grass in snow!


Love the soft delicate presence of Sweet Pea!


----------



## cdtracing

crosso said:


> Wearing 'Sweet Pea' today, a bangle that has been long neglected - though I don't know why, I like how slim and translucent she is!



She's such a beautiful & feminine bangle.  I would definitely show this girl some love!



crosso said:


> Oops, here's the pics



I love those earring.  They're so elegant & understated.  They really go well with your other apple jade pieces!


----------



## cdtracing

crosso said:


> Ok, not quite moss in snow, but grass in snow!



Gorgeous!  I love her pattern of green.  It's so delicate.


----------



## Jade4Me

Wearing a princess bangle I originally called, Summer, but renamed her, Storm. She has a few healed stone lines that have been filled in with a darker color. She's wider than tall, which looks a little more casual than a taller than wide princess IMO.


----------



## cdtracing

Jade4Me said:


> Wearing a princess bangle I originally called, Summer, but renamed her, Storm. She has a few healed stone lines that have been filled in with a darker color. She's wider than tall, which looks a little more casual than a taller than wide princess IMO.



I think she's beautiful & her name suits her.


----------



## Jade4Me

cdtracing said:


> I think she's beautiful & her name suits her.


Thank you! She also suits this grey overcast wintery day here. Snow is so much prettier in sunshine, sigh...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> jademommy, my black jadeite has 'snow' in it
> 
> repost pic



Ah yes I see the difference now &#128521;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Oops, here's the pics



They look even better than the sellers pics!
All your pieces look amazing and definately don't neglect Sweet Pea anymore


----------



## teagansmum

crosso said:


> Wearing 'Sweet Pea' today, a bangle that has been long neglected - though I don't know why, I like how slim and translucent she is!



I remember Sweet Pea when you got her. She looks like one I'd wear as a permanent bangle to see if she got more transparent/color changing with wearing. I think that's I look for in a permanent bangle now. She's beautiful Crosso. You should enjoy her. It is fun re wearing a bangle that's been neglected though. I forget why I got them until II put them on and that feeling of newness comes back again.
Ooops, just say your sweetest new earrings!! You have such a delicate taste and good eye for beautiful jade.


----------



## teagansmum

fanofjadeite said:


> my new light lavender carved bangle arrived today



It's hard enough to find a beautiful lavender bangle, but to find a carved one so lovely!! Congrats on such a beauty!!


----------



## teagansmum

Jade4Me said:


> Wearing a princess bangle I originally called, Summer, but renamed her, Storm. She has a few healed stone lines that have been filled in with a darker color. She's wider than tall, which looks a little more casual than a taller than wide princess IMO.



I do love Storms character and softness. Can you tell me how tall and how wide she is? You know I've been obsessed with princess bangles lately.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Wearing a princess bangle I originally called, Summer, but renamed her, Storm. She has a few healed stone lines that have been filled in with a darker color. She's wider than tall, which looks a little more casual than a taller than wide princess IMO.



Her colours are so soothing that at first I thought Storm seemed not to fit her but then I remember the saying - the calm before the storm this bangle has a quiet strength. I love it. 

Also never thought that a taller bangle looks dressier but I can see your point. Maybe that's why princesses tend to look dressier than d shapes to me.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Ok, not quite moss in snow, but grass in snow!



Icy beauty ! It's such a fresh and lively bangle


----------



## Jade4Me

teagansmum said:


> I do love Storms character and softness. Can you tell me how tall and how wide she is? You know I've been obsessed with princess bangles lately.


Thanks Tea! She's about 10mm wide and 8.5mm tall with a flattened inside.




2boys_jademommy said:


> Her colours are so soothing that at first I thought Storm seemed not to fit her but then I remember the saying - the calm before the storm this bangle has a quiet strength. I love it.
> 
> Also never thought that a taller bangle looks dressier but I can see your point. Maybe that's why princesses tend to look dressier than d shapes to me.


Thanks and on a sunny day I'll try to capture her "stormy" interior of colored inclusions and stone lines that is seen in her murky translucence. Murky seawater with seaweed bits can also describe her, but Seaweed is already the name of another bangle of mine.


----------



## crosso

Jade4Me said:


> Wearing a princess bangle I originally called, Summer, but renamed her, Storm. She has a few healed stone lines that have been filled in with a darker color. She's wider than tall, which looks a little more casual than a taller than wide princess IMO.



Beautiful bangle! So shiny and I love the name, it suits!


----------



## crosso

Thanks everyone for all the kind comments on Sweet Pea and my new earrings!  Sweet Pea is so slim, it hardly feels as if I'm wearing a bangle! Def will have to wear her more often. I know I'll wear the earrings alot because as someone commented, they are understated despite the color. Appreciate the comps! Xoxo


----------



## annetok

Bali and my rainbow moonstone ring. This moonstone looks different in different lighting, so it keeps surprising me with new colors.

By the way, I forced a new bangle into my wrist, and while I successfully got it on, I don't know if I can take it off. Does anyone here exercise with their bangle on? I do a lot of boxing.


----------



## BabyDarling

annetok said:


> Bali and my rainbow moonstone ring. This moonstone looks different in different lighting, so it keeps surprising me with new colors.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I forced a new bangle into my wrist, and while I successfully got it on, I don't know if I can take it off. Does anyone here exercise with their bangle on? I do a lot of boxing.




Bali and your moonstone ring looking gorgeous!  

Ooo! are you able to put on boxing gloves with the new bangle on? I exercise with my jade bangle but all I do is speed walk on the thread mill


----------



## BabyDarling

crosso said:


> Ok, not quite moss in snow, but grass in snow!




Hahaha! it really looks like the background.. sprouts of grass peeking through the snow. how lovely!


----------



## cdtracing

annetok said:


> Bali and my rainbow moonstone ring. This moonstone looks different in different lighting, so it keeps surprising me with new colors.
> 
> By the way, I forced a new bangle into my wrist, and while I successfully got it on, I don't know if I can take it off. Does anyone here exercise with their bangle on? I do a lot of boxing.



Your ring is beautiful & looks so good with Bali!  I wouldn't have thought of that combination but it really works well together.


----------



## fanofjadeite

jadebingo said:


> Superhero stack &#128536;


thanks, jadebingo


----------



## fanofjadeite

Jade4Me said:


> Beautiful! Was it hard to find a carved all-lavender one?
> 
> Fun stack!



thanks, jade4me i accidentally stumbled upon it and quickly snapped it up. hardly see any carved all lavender grade A ones, so i can't let this one escape.


----------



## fanofjadeite

teagansmum said:


> It's hard enough to find a beautiful lavender bangle, but to find a carved one so lovely!! Congrats on such a beauty!!


thanks, tea


----------



## crosso

fanofjadeite said:


> thanks, jade4me i accidentally stumbled upon it and quickly snapped it up. hardly see any carved all lavender grade A ones, so i can't let this one escape.



You are right, I've only seen a few online in my years of shopping. I snapped mine up right away, too! Yours is beautiful! Will you share more pics please?


----------



## fanofjadeite

crosso said:


> You are right, I've only seen a few online in my years of shopping. I snapped mine up right away, too! Yours is beautiful! Will you share more pics please?


will do, crosso. maybe tomorrow will take more pics of it. its already night time here now. 

p.s. i sent u a PM


----------



## Jade4Me

annetok said:


> Bali and my rainbow moonstone ring. This moonstone looks different in different lighting, so it keeps surprising me with new colors.
> 
> By the way, I forced a new bangle into my wrist, and while I successfully got it on, I don't know if I can take it off. Does anyone here exercise with their bangle on? I do a lot of boxing.


Pics please of your new bangle!!!
I sometimes exercise with a bangle on, but I prefer not to. The bigger heavier ones can hurt/irritate my wrist and arm depending on what I'm doing, so I always take those off now. Maybe a soft but snug wristband would help with that...


----------



## Jade4Me

fanofjadeite said:


> thanks, jade4me i accidentally stumbled upon it and quickly snapped it up. hardly see any carved all lavender grade A ones, so i can't let this one escape.


Great find!


----------



## jadebingo

2boys_jademommy said:


> They look great jadebingo. I love the dimensions on both of them and they look nice paired together too



Thanks, jademommy.


----------



## MingRui

Jade4Me said:


> Wearing a princess bangle I originally called, Summer, but renamed her, Storm. She has a few healed stone lines that have been filled in with a darker color. She's wider than tall, which looks a little more casual than a taller than wide princess IMO.


Lovely color!


----------



## MingRui

My Pi Xiu bracelets. Both of them were purchased at traditional medicinal herbal shops. One is colorful plastic and I have no idea what kind of stone the yellowish one is. My photography is very poor, but hopefully you can get an idea. I don't know if I will wear one of these during my bad luck year or not, they are very chunky and slide around a lot.


----------



## crosso

Not wearing jade today, but wanted to share this a pic of this moss agate because I love the swirling blue and rose colors. &#9786;


----------



## crosso

crosso said:


> Not wearing jade today, but wanted to share this a pic of this moss agate because I love the swirling blue and rose colors. &#9786;



Keep hitting the wrong button when I go to attach pics!


----------



## MingRui

crosso said:


> Keep hitting the wrong button when I go to attach pics!



Lovely bangle. Where do you find other types of stone bangles?


----------



## crosso

MingRui said:


> Lovely bangle. Where do you find other types of stone bangles?



You can find others on ebay. I bought this one from 3jade.


----------



## Violet Bleu

I'm fascinated by this thread! [emoji7]


----------



## cdtracing

crosso said:


> Keep hitting the wrong button when I go to attach pics!



That's a very pretty color combination.  How wide is this one?


----------



## MingRui

crosso said:


> You can find others on ebay. I bought this one from 3jade.


----------



## crosso

cdtracing said:


> That's a very pretty color combination.  How wide is this one?



Thanks, CD! It is 20mm wide, 8mm thick


----------



## piosavsfan

crosso said:


> Keep hitting the wrong button when I go to attach pics!


 Very pretty! Love the colors.


----------



## annetok

BabyDarling said:


> Bali and your moonstone ring looking gorgeous!
> 
> Ooo! are you able to put on boxing gloves with the new bangle on? I exercise with my jade bangle but all I do is speed walk on the thread mill




Thanks! I tried the gloves and the bangle kinda gets in the way:'( argh! I'll maybe try to punch with it. Here's a pic btw. If the bangle doesn't work, might have to sell this lavender baby huhu


----------



## BabyDarling

annetok said:


> Thanks! I tried the gloves and the bangle kinda gets in the way:'( argh! I'll maybe try to punch with it. Here's a pic btw. If the bangle doesn't work, might have to sell this lavender baby huhu




Oh dear! She's very very pretty! What's your usual size and how much smaller is this bangle?


----------



## annetok

Jade4Me said:


> Pics please of your new bangle!!!
> I sometimes exercise with a bangle on, but I prefer not to. The bigger heavier ones can hurt/irritate my wrist and arm depending on what I'm doing, so I always take those off now. Maybe a soft but snug wristband would help with that...



Oh, a wristband is a good idea!! Here's another pic I want to call her Yume (dream)


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

annetok said:


> Oh, a wristband is a good idea!! Here's another pic I want to call her Yume (dream)



It's beautiful and Very dreamy She is so delicate it's cool to be wearing her while boxing - but then again Jade is tough despite its beauty. 
What size is the bangle? It fits you nicely &#128522;


----------



## annetok

BabyDarling said:


> Oh dear! She's very very pretty! What's your usual size and how much smaller is this bangle?



I'm a 55mm and can usually squeeze into a 54mm,which suzanne listed this to be. But I measure it and it's around 52-53mm instead


----------



## annetok

2boys_jademommy said:


> It's beautiful and Very dreamy She is so delicate it's cool to be wearing her while boxing - but then again Jade is tough despite its beauty.
> What size is the bangle? It fits you nicely &#128522;



Thank you! Yes she's pretty and I'd feel bad letting her go haha. She's about 52-53mm


----------



## BabyDarling

annetok said:


> I'm a 55mm and can usually squeeze into a 54mm,which suzanne listed this to be. But I measure it and it's around 52-53mm instead




Ahh no wonder! Jade bangles taught me that even 1-2mm can make a huge difference in fit. Anyway, she's very gorgeous and the name Yume fits her perfectly  hope you find a workaround for boxing with her on! I'd be sad too if you had to let her go.


----------



## annetok

fanofjadeite said:


> my new light lavender carved bangle arrived today




What a lovely stack!!


----------



## fanofjadeite

annetok said:


> What a lovely stack!!


thanks, annetok


----------



## fanofjadeite

more pics of my light lavender carved bangle


----------



## fanofjadeite

2 more pics


----------



## crosso

fanofjadeite said:


> more pics of my light lavender carved bangle



The soft blush of lavender is so pretty and feminine, fan, thanks for the pics!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> 2 more pics



Looks wonderful Fanofjadeite


----------



## MingRui

One of my children is set up to have a very unlucky year as he is the middle born son and year of the Rat. I am hoping I can get some help finding a good amulet for him. Do any of the ladies here practice Feng Shui and know where to find a good amulet for this purpose? Also, any leads on a reputable place for a jade rat that isn't expensive and suitable for a young child?  Please delete if this is not appropriate. Thank you!


----------



## teagansmum

MingRui said:


> One of my children is set up to have a very unlucky year as he is the middle born son and year of the Rat. I am hoping I can get some help finding a good amulet for him. Do any of the ladies here practice Feng Shui and know where to find a good amulet for this purpose? Also, any leads on a reputable place for a jade rat that isn't expensive and suitable for a young child?  Please delete if this is not appropriate. Thank you!



There are quite a few on Ebay, but this one is a good size for a child and for some reason I feel the colors would suit a little boy.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Green-white...443855?hash=item4d2b82564f:g:EYoAAOSw1ZBUr81W


----------



## Jade4Me

fanofjadeite said:


> 2 more pics



Lovely lavender thanks for sharing!




teagansmum said:


> There are quite a few on Ebay, but this one is a good size for a child and for some reason I feel the colors would suit a little boy.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Green-white...443855?hash=item4d2b82564f:g:EYoAAOSw1ZBUr81W


Cute find Tea! Nice strong swirl of colors!

MingRui, have you looked at uni jade on eBay? You have to ask about flaws, and maybe more pics, but they have affordable certified A grade pendants.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I love all the Jade pieces on this thread. I must admit, I know nothing about jade aside from the fact that it is so beautiful. I have a few pieces but most were purchased from estate sales. I just bought what I thought was a pretty piece. I will have to do more research to get more knowledgeable on what I'm purchasing in the future. i didn't really buy anything too pricey but I love estate sales because you can find some really unique pieces that way. 

This is one I purchased from an estate sale. Not sure what it is exactly but it is one of my favorite pieces.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Wow sorry those pictures are so big &#55357;&#56876;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> I love all the Jade pieces on this thread. I must admit, I know nothing about jade aside from the fact that it is so beautiful. I have a few pieces but most were purchased from estate sales. I just bought what I thought was a pretty piece. I will have to do more research to get more knowledgeable on what I'm purchasing in the future. i didn't really buy anything too pricey but I love estate sales because you can find some really unique pieces that way.
> 
> This is one I purchased from an estate sale. Not sure what it is exactly but it is one of my favorite pieces.



Very nice Cyanide Rose  I think this is called Fu Lou shou (not sure of spelling) as there are 3 colours in there. I've never been to an estate sale myself but I'm sure there are lots of hidden treasures to be found


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Very nice Cyanide Rose  I think this is called Fu Lou shou (not sure of spelling) as there are 3 colours in there. I've never been to an estate sale myself but I'm sure there are lots of hidden treasures to be found


Thank you so much  I will definitely look that term up. Estate sales and resale shops are a lot of fun. It my therapy from time to time, when I need a little pick me up


----------



## teagansmum

Cyanide Rose said:


> I love all the Jade pieces on this thread. I must admit, I know nothing about jade aside from the fact that it is so beautiful. I have a few pieces but most were purchased from estate sales. I just bought what I thought was a pretty piece. I will have to do more research to get more knowledgeable on what I'm purchasing in the future. i didn't really buy anything too pricey but I love estate sales because you can find some really unique pieces that way.
> 
> This is one I purchased from an estate sale. Not sure what it is exactly but it is one of my favorite pieces.



What a lovely find!! She looks beautiful on you.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

teagansmum said:


> What a lovely find!! She looks beautiful on you.


teagansmum, Thank you very much. You avatar is just gorgeous


----------



## kiana904

Hi Ladies,

Just want to share that the 2nd bangle that I ordered from UJ before Christmas finally arrived today! I had to return the first one as I find it too small for my liking. It fits my left hand (after a lot of lotion & pain) & won't go in my right hand at all so I shipped it back & ordered this one instead. I wanted to gauge size and see how it is so chose one with a bigger size, color that I liked but under $100. (Just in case it doesn't work again).

I'm happy to say that after using minimal lotion & a plastic, the bangle fit my right wrist. [emoji4] 

Here is a pic. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




What do you think? 

I think I'm treading dangerous territory here... I might want another one of these now that I know more or less which size works... not to mention looking at all the pretty bangles here... [emoji12]

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Junkenpo

kiana904 said:


> I think I'm treading dangerous territory here... I might want another one of these now that I know more or less which size works... not to mention looking at all the pretty bangles here...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



looks great!  i know what you mean... that's how I wound up with all my bangles.


----------



## dster1

annetok said:


> I'm a 55mm and can usually squeeze into a 54mm,which suzanne listed this to be. But I measure it and it's around 52-53mm instead




Beautiful! What's the width of the bangle?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

kiana904 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just want to share that the 2nd bangle that I ordered from UJ before Christmas finally arrived today! I had to return the first one as I find it too small for my liking. It fits my left hand (after a lot of lotion & pain) & won't go in my right hand at all so I shipped it back & ordered this one instead. I wanted to gauge size and see how it is so chose one with a bigger size, color that I liked but under $100. (Just in case it doesn't work again).
> 
> I'm happy to say that after using minimal lotion & a plastic, the bangle fit my right wrist. [emoji4]
> 
> Here is a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3256636
> 
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> I think I'm treading dangerous territory here... I might want another one of these now that I know more or less which size works... not to mention looking at all the pretty bangles here... [emoji12]
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



I love it and I'm happy you are happy with your bangle &#128522; I have the same Tiffany bead bracelet and I sometimes wear it with my bangle - usually my lavender one 
It's gorgeous and I'm sure there will be more bangles to come &#128521;


----------



## kiana904

Junkenpo said:


> looks great!  i know what you mean... that's how I wound up with all my bangles.




Thanks, Junkenpo!


----------



## kiana904

2boys_jademommy said:


> I love it and I'm happy you are happy with your bangle [emoji4] I have the same Tiffany bead bracelet and I sometimes wear it with my bangle - usually my lavender one
> 
> It's gorgeous and I'm sure there will be more bangles to come [emoji6]




Thanks, 2boys_jademommy! [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

kiana904 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just want to share that the 2nd bangle that I ordered from UJ before Christmas finally arrived today! I had to return the first one as I find it too small for my liking. It fits my left hand (after a lot of lotion & pain) & won't go in my right hand at all so I shipped it back & ordered this one instead. I wanted to gauge size and see how it is so chose one with a bigger size, color that I liked but under $100. (Just in case it doesn't work again).
> 
> I'm happy to say that after using minimal lotion & a plastic, the bangle fit my right wrist. [emoji4]
> 
> Here is a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3256636
> 
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> I think I'm treading dangerous territory here... I might want another one of these now that I know more or less which size works... not to mention looking at all the pretty bangles here... [emoji12]
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


It is quite lovely on you. Congratulations!  It's not fun to finally get a beautiful piece, only to have to send it back. 

I too have issues with finding the right size.  At the shops they use a bag to put them on and it always seems too tight. Then there is also the width to put into the equation. It's a bit confusing.


----------



## Junkenpo

There is so much to consider when trying to find a fit.  Lately I've been wanting bangles that I can take on and off easily. For me, this means my princesses... but I haven't wanted anything digging into my wrists, so that leaves out the heavy ones and/or smaller ones.  I've been very glad of my First Princess and Granny Smith.  I've been completely leaving out my D shapes as the my hands seem really sensitive to the corners and because none of them are big enough to wiggle off without soap or lotion. 

I'm wondering if the weather has anything to do with it.  

So glad that Smoke seems perfect no matter what.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I'm so sorry. I'm a bit of a newbie. What is a princess? I hope I'm not bothering any of you gals with my questions. Maybe you can point me in the right direction, so I can read up on the different kinds or styles. 

I do have couple questions. How do you store your bangle? I normally have them all just laying out on my jewelry table but my little guy thinks the may be frisbees  My other question is how do you clean them. I used dishwashing liquid on a white twisted bangle and 2 carved ones and I'm having a heck of a time getting all the soap off. It's hard to see from the photo but it's caked in there. Thank you so much for any information you can share with me


----------



## Junkenpo

Cyanide Rose said:


> I'm so sorry. I'm a bit of a newbie. What is a princess? I hope I'm not bothering any of you gals with my questions. Maybe you can point me in the right direction, so I can read up on the different kinds or styles.




Love your bangle!  That looks like a princes... round all the way around ... would look like an "O" if we took a cross section.  

"D" shapes have a well, a D- with the flat part on the inside and a rounded outer.  

This is a pic of a broken D shape of mine. 







Thankfully, I haven't broken any of my princesses. 



My most worn bangles are in open boxes in the bottom shelf of my jewelry box.. easy swapping.... the rest are in closed boxes inside the top dresser shelf.  lol  I have waaay too many boxes in there. The only one I tend to wear a lot that isn't in this pic is Cat-- my nephrite.  She lives in Smoke's box, because Smoke is always on my right wrist. 

I don't usually bother with any regular cleaning, but will wear them into the shower with me on occasion. You could probably use a soft bristle tooth brush to get any build up out of the crevices. 






Top left to right: PL, Super Green, Granny Smith under Elsa
Bottom left to right: The Big Jade with Opeapea nestled inside, First Princess under Lippy & Baby Princess, and Shrimp on top of DS's jade's box.


----------



## annetok

dster1 said:


> Beautiful! What's the width of the bangle?



Oh Yume is quite dainty, about 10mm in width good thing her edges are rounded, so even if I tried squeezing her in, i didn't bruise or get skinned haha. Anyway she's really too small for me. Thinking of letting her go


----------



## crosso

Cyanide Rose said:


> I'm so sorry. I'm a bit of a newbie. What is a princess? I hope I'm not bothering any of you gals with my questions. Maybe you can point me in the right direction, so I can read up on the different kinds or styles.
> 
> I do have couple questions. How do you store your bangle? I normally have them all just laying out on my jewelry table but my little guy thinks the may be frisbees  My other question is how do you clean them. I used dishwashing liquid on a white twisted bangle and 2 carved ones and I'm having a heck of a time getting all the soap off. It's hard to see from the photo but it's caked in there. Thank you so much for any information you can share with me



Hi Cyanide Rose, to answer one of your questions - I store most of my bangles in a bangle or watch box I bought online. This is an old pic and now aome of my nicer bangles are stored individually, but this has a top that keeps the dust off at least. As for cleaning, a soak in cool water or a wash in mild soap with warm water and a soft brush as Junkenpo suggested should be fine. A soak in mineral oil (baby oil) followed by mild soap /water should get rid of any ground in dirt and will shine it up with no damage.


----------



## MingRui

Thank you! I've shown it to my son and he can't decide if he likes it or not.


----------



## MingRui

Thank you, I've been looking there. So dangerous because of all the temptation. Thanks again.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> I'm so sorry. I'm a bit of a newbie. What is a princess? I hope I'm not bothering any of you gals with my questions. Maybe you can point me in the right direction, so I can read up on the different kinds or styles.
> 
> I do have couple questions. How do you store your bangle? I normally have them all just laying out on my jewelry table but my little guy thinks the may be frisbees  My other question is how do you clean them. I used dishwashing liquid on a white twisted bangle and 2 carved ones and I'm having a heck of a time getting all the soap off. It's hard to see from the photo but it's caked in there. Thank you so much for any information you can share with me



 Beautiful bangle - so icy white! It reminds me of JKPs Shrimp bangle

I don't particularly wash my bangles because I wear them in the shower and they also get  rinsed with water when I wash my hands.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Thank you all for your kind words and wisdom   I will definitely have to find me some of those boxes. 

Can I just say that all of those bangles are amazing! I love them all  There are so many colors and shapes and ..... Oh I could just go on and on   Thank you for giving a peek at all of your pretties. It gave me some great ideas! 

BTW I love the name shrimp!


----------



## Jade4Me

Spring Green!


----------



## Jade4Me

Cyanide Rose said:


> I'm so sorry. I'm a bit of a newbie. What is a princess? I hope I'm not bothering any of you gals with my questions. Maybe you can point me in the right direction, so I can read up on the different kinds or styles.
> 
> I do have couple questions. How do you store your bangle? I normally have them all just laying out on my jewelry table but my little guy thinks the may be frisbees  My other question is how do you clean them. I used dishwashing liquid on a white twisted bangle and 2 carved ones and I'm having a heck of a time getting all the soap off. It's hard to see from the photo but it's caked in there. Thank you so much for any information you can share with me


Welcome! You have pretty bangles! I use something like the following in a cabinet to store my bangles. There's no lid, but since I keep the cabinet doors closed, dust is minimal. It's not a perfect solution since my bigger bangles don't lay flat, but are propped up at an angle. But I'm happy with it for now!  


http://www.hobbylobby.com/Beads-Jew...t-Display-Box-with-Removable-Dividers/p/99346


----------



## Jade4Me

kiana904 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just want to share that the 2nd bangle that I ordered from UJ before Christmas finally arrived today! I had to return the first one as I find it too small for my liking. It fits my left hand (after a lot of lotion & pain) & won't go in my right hand at all so I shipped it back & ordered this one instead. I wanted to gauge size and see how it is so chose one with a bigger size, color that I liked but under $100. (Just in case it doesn't work again).
> 
> I'm happy to say that after using minimal lotion & a plastic, the bangle fit my right wrist. [emoji4]
> 
> Here is a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3256636
> 
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> I think I'm treading dangerous territory here... I might want another one of these now that I know more or less which size works... not to mention looking at all the pretty bangles here... [emoji12]
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


A nice dainty elegant look! Congratulations on finding your size! We all started with one bangle...


----------



## Jade4Me

crosso said:


> Hi Cyanide Rose, to answer one of your questions - I store most of my bangles in a bangle or watch box I bought online. This is an old pic and now aome of my nicer bangles are stored individually, but this has a top that keeps the dust off at least. As for cleaning, a soak in cool water or a wash in mild soap with warm water and a soft brush as Junkenpo suggested should be fine. A soak in mineral oil (baby oil) followed by mild soap /water should get rid of any ground in dirt and will shine it up with no damage.



Thanks for the yummy eye candy!




Junkenpo said:


> There is so much to consider when trying to find a fit.  Lately I've been wanting bangles that I can take on and off easily. For me, this means my princesses... but I haven't wanted anything digging into my wrists, so that leaves out the heavy ones and/or smaller ones.  I've been very glad of my First Princess and Granny Smith.  I've been completely leaving out my D shapes as the my hands seem really sensitive to the corners and because none of them are big enough to wiggle off without soap or lotion.
> 
> I'm wondering if the weather has anything to do with it.
> 
> So glad that Smoke seems perfect no matter what.


I've been going for my thinner bigger bangles too lately. Spring Green is easy on/off for me and I enjoy her dressier look from her gold band.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Thank you Jade4Me! Thank you for the wonderful welcome too! 

Spring Green is gorgeous!  Those trays are great and they look like they could be stacked too


----------



## Jade4Me

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thank you Jade4Me! Thank you for the wonderful welcome too!
> 
> Spring Green is gorgeous!  Those trays are great and they look like they could be stacked too


Thank you! I was very sad when I cracked her with a silly careless move - a much heavier bangle was a little stuck on my hand going on (normally no soap needed, but maybe due to weather and/or diet my hand was a little bloated) and when it unstuck from pushing, it crashed down VERY hard onto Spring Green!    I'm sure this is one of the reasons why I don't stack jade bangles. Later I had her single crack banded, which you can see at the bottom of my pic, and now I enjoy her with her golden "accessory"!

I believe those trays would stack nicely. They seem very similar to mine and I do stack 2 trays! My 2 are from a seller on DHgate, took forever to arrive from China, and cost more than the Hobby Lobby trays. I only recently found them at my local Hobby Lobby and maybe I should buy some with the intent to fill them, he he!


----------



## Jade4Me

I've thought about making a stiff padded lid for my trays that would strap on in case I wanted to move my bangles in them - putting some batting in each compartment so the bangles won't be jostled. If I ever get around to this project (in a long queue with all my other projects LOL), I'll post pics.


----------



## Junkenpo

Not the best shot... but here is my current jade bangle family, including the agate bangle at the top













D shapes






Carved (minus The Big Jade)








Princesses (including the agate at left)







Bonus pic with my nosy lovies


----------



## Jade4Me

Thanks for the pics of your gorgeous impressive collection, JKP! Your lovies are so cute! Is the right one a true hot pink around his face?


----------



## MingRui

Oh, your lovies are beautiful! They match your collection perfectly.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Jade4Me said:


> Thank you! I was very sad when I cracked her with a silly careless move - a much heavier bangle was a little stuck on my hand going on (normally no soap needed, but maybe due to weather and/or diet my hand was a little bloated) and when it unstuck from pushing, it crashed down VERY hard onto Spring Green!    I'm sure this is one of the reasons why I don't stack jade bangles. Later I had her single crack banded, which you can see at the bottom of my pic, and now I enjoy her with her golden "accessory"!
> 
> I believe those trays would stack nicely. They seem very similar to mine and I do stack 2 trays! My 2 are from a seller on DHgate, took forever to arrive from China, and cost more than the Hobby Lobby trays. I only recently found them at my local Hobby Lobby and maybe I should buy some with the intent to fill them, he he!


Jade4Me, I hadn't noticed the gold band. One of my bangles has a crack that is need of repair. I would love to get it repaired as it is one of my bigger bangles, that I like wearing more often.  I will post a pic. I like all the imperfections in it too lol. 

I would like to see your trays when they are done. I will buy me a few from the place you suggested. I am currently working on restringing a Jade necklace and two Pearl strands. Now if my little guy would give me a few minutes to myself, I could get some things done. But it doesn't look likely.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Junkenpo, I'm in awe of your collection! But your lovies are so precious!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Here is my bangle. The crack is at the bottom. I will have to find a jeweler to fix mine. You could maybe engrave that gold piece too


----------



## cdtracing

Junkenpo said:


> Not the best shot... but here is my current jade bangle family, including the agate bangle at the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D shapes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carved (minus The Big Jade)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princesses (including the agate at left)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonus pic with my nosy lovies



JP, you have a magnificent family of Jade bangles!  They're so beautiful & look so calming & soothing!!  And your Lovies are adorable!


----------



## Junkenpo

Cyanide Rose said:


> Here is my bangle. The crack is at the bottom. I will have to find a jeweler to fix mine. You could maybe engrave that gold piece too



I like the gentle color of this one.  What color metal do you have in mind?


----------



## Junkenpo

And thanks for the compliments on my bangles, jadies!  Also on the lovies.  They are peach-faced lovebirds.... one normal green and the other with the yellow is a pied. The yellow is the brave explorer and the normal green is the scare crow, but so gentle. Pretty sure they are both boys. 

Also... just figured out I can link my 2 bead bracelets and get 2 different choker looks out of them. I kinda like it!  

Nephrite facing forward






Jadeite facing forward


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> And thanks for the compliments on my bangles, jadies!  Also on the lovies.  They are peach-faced lovebirds.... one normal green and the other with the yellow is a pied. The yellow is the brave explorer and the normal green is the scare crow, but so gentle. Pretty sure they are both boys.
> 
> Also... just figured out I can link my 2 bead bracelets and get 2 different choker looks out of them. I kinda like it!
> 
> Nephrite facing forward
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jadeite facing forward



You Jadies are so creative! Now you have 2 bracelets and a choker all in one 
Looks great and you have a gorgeous smile JKP!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Junkenpo said:


> I like the gentle color of this one.  What color metal do you have in mind?


Thank you Junkenpo!  You know I never thought about that, hmmm.....now I'm considering white gold. Although I haven't seen one done in white gold yet, I do think it would go better with this bangle. 

Converting those two bracelets into a necklace is a great idea! I love the rods used to make each link too. I'm too lazy to do that with my restringing and I only have Sterling silver rods and they can tarnish. Although I do like white metals too.... Decisions.. Decisions lol. 

And I totally agree with 2B_JM, you do have a great smile!


----------



## BabyDarling

Junkenpo said:


> Not the best shot... but here is my current jade bangle family, including the agate bangle at the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D shapes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carved (minus The Big Jade)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princesses (including the agate at left)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonus pic with my nosy lovies




Your lovies are adorbs!

Thanks for sharing your beautiful bangle family pics. Such wonderful eye candy!


----------



## BabyDarling

crosso said:


> Hi Cyanide Rose, to answer one of your questions - I store most of my bangles in a bangle or watch box I bought online. This is an old pic and now aome of my nicer bangles are stored individually, but this has a top that keeps the dust off at least. As for cleaning, a soak in cool water or a wash in mild soap with warm water and a soft brush as Junkenpo suggested should be fine. A soak in mineral oil (baby oil) followed by mild soap /water should get rid of any ground in dirt and will shine it up with no damage.




Stunning collection Crosso! I kinda like this storage method with perhaps a glass cover so I can just stare at my bangles. I find it very calming and soothing to look at rows of Jade bangles  thanks for the idea!


----------



## Jade4Me

Junkenpo said:


> And thanks for the compliments on my bangles, jadies!  Also on the lovies.  They are peach-faced lovebirds.... one normal green and the other with the yellow is a pied. The yellow is the brave explorer and the normal green is the scare crow, but so gentle. Pretty sure they are both boys.
> 
> Also... just figured out I can link my 2 bead bracelets and get 2 different choker looks out of them. I kinda like it!
> 
> Nephrite facing forward
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jadeite facing forward



Clever!


----------



## MingRui

I went to the CNY market near our town and was of course wearing my jade. One of the shop owners (a Viet woman who wore her own bangle) commented on mine and how lovely it was. I of course gushed and said hers was beautiful too. Haha! Then I walked away wondering if she really thought it was lovely or just wanted me to spend more money. I haven't ever had anyone comment on it in public before. Often I am the only non-Asian wearing one in public.


----------



## Jade4Me

I'm donating my hair again this week (to make wigs for cancer patients). Here (while it's still mine) it's framing my grey blue jadeite gourd. It'll be a couple years before I'll have long hair again (if I don't keep it shorter going forward).


----------



## Jade4Me

MingRui said:


> I went to the CNY market near our town and was of course wearing my jade. One of the shop owners (a Viet woman who wore her own bangle) commented on mine and how lovely it was. I of course gushed and said hers was beautiful too. Haha! Then I walked away wondering if she really thought it was lovely or just wanted me to spend more money. I haven't ever had anyone comment on it in public before. Often I am the only non-Asian wearing one in public.


I'm probably likely to be more curious and stare more at a non-Asian wearing jade than an Asian wearing jade!    Unfortunately where I live I hardly see anyone of any ethnicity wearing jade. Your bangle is lovely and deserves admiration from others!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> I'm donating my hair again this week (to make wigs for cancer patients). Here (while it's still mine) it's framing my grey blue jadeite gourd. It'll be a couple years before I'll have long hair again (if I don't keep it shorter going forward).



It's a great cause Jade4Me.

You hair is beautiful and will make a beautiful wig for someone and I like the pendant too


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> It's a great cause Jade4Me.
> 
> You hair is beautiful and will make a beautiful wig for someone and I like the pendant too


Thank you for your kind words! My hairdresser told me it takes several donations to make one wig. Quite humbling to know that the few times I've donated my hair is still not enough for one wig! I was planning to donate my hair this spring anyway, and coincidentally someone close was recently diagnosed with this dreaded disease. This sadly gives my donation a more personal meaning this time.

Could anyone please advise me on what type of jade amulet would be good to give to someone going through chemo, etc? I'm not well versed on the meanings of symbols, gods, animals, etc that are on carved jade pendants. Many thanks in advance, good health and blessings to you all!


----------



## Molly0

Jade4Me said:


> Thank you for your kind words! My hairdresser told me it takes several donations to make one wig. Quite humbling to know that the few times I've donated my hair is still not enough for one wig! I was planning to donate my hair this spring anyway, and coincidentally someone close was recently diagnosed with this dreaded disease. This sadly gives my donation a more personal meaning this time.
> 
> Could anyone please advise me on what type of jade amulet would be good to give to someone going through chemo, etc? I'm not well versed on the meanings of symbols, gods, animals, etc that are on carved jade pendants. Many thanks in advance, good health and blessings to you all!



Hey Jade4!  Bless your heart!
Having gone through chemo, I feel compelled to answer.  When I was going through it, I received some very beautiful & generous gifts of jade. Dragons are good, but to be honest it was the loving thoughts that accompanied the gift that meant the most to me.  The idea of having something tangible and as beautiful as jade meant the world to me. And those tokens of caring and love still mean the world to me. . .


----------



## MingRui

Jade4Me said:


> I'm probably likely to be more curious and stare more at a non-Asian wearing jade than an Asian wearing jade!    Unfortunately where I live I hardly see anyone of any ethnicity wearing jade. Your bangle is lovely and deserves admiration from others!



I guess it is pretty unusual! But with most people on the planet being Asian (and many moving to my area of the US), non-Asians are bound to start picking up bits and pieces of the culture through marriage or just proximity!

Thank you for the compliment as well!


----------



## crosso

Jade4Me said:


> I'm donating my hair again this week (to make wigs for cancer patients). Here (while it's still mine) it's framing my grey blue jadeite gourd. It'll be a couple years before I'll have long hair again (if I don't keep it shorter going forward).



What a wonderful thing to do! You have absolutely beautiful hair that will help someone feel more confident as they go through one of the most difficult times they will face. Bless you!


----------



## crosso

Molly0 said:


> Hey Jade4!  Bless your heart!
> Having gone through chemo, I feel compelled to answer.  When I was going through it, I received some very beautiful & generous gifts of jade. Dragons are good, but to be honest it was the loving thoughts that accompanied the gift that meant the most to me.  The idea of having something tangible and as beautiful as jade meant the world to me. And those tokens of caring and love still mean the world to me. . .



I have also read that a lion is good for holy being, strength, protection, valour and energy. All of which are necessary in a fight against cancer. Best wishes for your friend.


----------



## fanofjadeite

Jade4Me said:


> Thank you for your kind words! My hairdresser told me it takes several donations to make one wig. Quite humbling to know that the few times I've donated my hair is still not enough for one wig! I was planning to donate my hair this spring anyway, and coincidentally someone close was recently diagnosed with this dreaded disease. This sadly gives my donation a more personal meaning this time.
> 
> Could anyone please advise me on what type of jade amulet would be good to give to someone going through chemo, etc? I'm not well versed on the meanings of symbols, gods, animals, etc that are on carved jade pendants. Many thanks in advance, good health and blessings to you all!


jade4me, i would suggest black jade and gourd. black jade has very strong healing and protective energies, and a gourd represents good health, ward off evil spirits, bad luck and dispels sickness etc. it can also speed up recovery from illnesses.  if u can find a black jade gourd, that will be great. if not, u can get the person a black jade pendant to wear, and a gourd to place besides his/her bed. all the best.


----------



## annetok

Junkenpo said:


> Not the best shot... but here is my current jade bangle family, including the agate bangle at the top
> 
> 
> Bonus pic with my nosy lovies



sweet shots! Are lovies friendly? I'd really love a new pet


----------



## crosso

fanofjadeite said:


> jade4me, i would suggest black jade and gourd. black jade has very strong healing and protective energies, and a gourd represents good health, ward off evil spirits, bad luck and dispels sickness etc. it can also speed up recovery from illnesses.  if u can find a black jade gourd, that will be great. if not, u can get the person a black jade pendant to wear, and a gourd to place besides his/her bed. all the best.



Speaking of black jade, I've spent a contented evening remaking a black jadeite necklace I bought from SC. It had a gold toggle clasp, which I didn't care for and I like my bead necklaces about 17-18". I had enough beads left over for a bracelet with Tibetan silver beads and am awaiting a white gold clasp to finish the necklace. I've discovered through re-knotting necklaces that I'm rather particular about the color transition - most necklaces are mixed, but I like the darker beads to transition to lighter in the center. Glad I learned how to do this - I enjoy my beads so much more now that I can customize them. &#9786;


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Jade4Me said:


> I'm donating my hair again this week (to make wigs for cancer patients). Here (while it's still mine) it's framing my grey blue jadeite gourd. It'll be a couple years before I'll have long hair again (if I don't keep it shorter going forward).



Jade4Me, Wow... What an amazing gift!  It is astonishing how much hair actually goes into making a wig, but my goodness..... Seeing their faces after they put their wig on for the first time is priceless. Little gals with cancer or alopecia getting theirs for the first time is a sight to behold as well. It would be cool if you could see the recipient who will finally receives your locks like you could an organ donor, if they so chose. It would be way too difficult to track but it would still be cool if you could. Thank you so much for you gift Jade4Me &#128522;  It's cost nothing but is truly priceless.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

fanofjadeite said:


> jade4me, i would suggest black jade and gourd. black jade has very strong healing and protective energies, and a gourd represents good health, ward off evil spirits, bad luck and dispels sickness etc. it can also speed up recovery from illnesses.  if u can find a black jade gourd, that will be great. if not, u can get the person a black jade pendant to wear, and a gourd to place besides his/her bed. all the best.


This is very informative, I had no idea. I must find a book to read up on Jade more. I have friends from Thailand that have brought me back some beautiful pieces. Now I have to see what they symbolize.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Molly0 said:


> Hey Jade4!  Bless your heart!
> Having gone through chemo, I feel compelled to answer.  When I was going through it, I received some very beautiful & generous gifts of jade. Dragons are good, but to be honest it was the loving thoughts that accompanied the gift that meant the most to me.  The idea of having something tangible and as beautiful as jade meant the world to me. And those tokens of caring and love still mean the world to me. . .


Molly, Thank goodness you made it through that.  That has got to be a scary road to navigate. Don't ask me why but I picked Christmas Eve to go get my yearly mammogram, and there were two lovely ladies there that got unfavorable results that day. It was devastating news and to get that on Christmas Eve was even worse. But the interesting thing about that day and it still sticks with me, was that there was a nun there getting her yearly as well. One the ladies the was diagnosed with cancer (this time in the opposite breast)  was sitting right beside the nun. 

It just seemed to me like this was something, idk I can't really explain it but the nun spoke to her and it was like the whole mood in the room shifted. She prayed for her.  Now I am not a deeply religious person by any means but that moment was profound. I just felt like it was meant to be and the nun was there for her in her loneliest time. It was truly amazing to see. It's just something I'll never forget.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

crosso said:


> Speaking of black jade, I've spent a contented evening remaking a black jadeite necklace I bought from SC. It had a gold toggle clasp, which I didn't care for and I like my bead necklaces about 17-18". I had enough beads left over for a bracelet with Tibetan silver beads and am awaiting a white gold clasp to finish the necklace. I've discovered through re-knotting necklaces that I'm rather particular about the color transition - most necklaces are mixed, but I like the darker beads to transition to lighter in the center. Glad I learned how to do this - I enjoy my beads so much more now that I can customize them. &#9786;


Crosso, beautiful pieces! I love restringing and rearranging my strands to give them a new look. It's great that you can do them yourself because I know with restringing Pearl strands, you could be charged $60 or more depending on the type and length. So its definitely a great skill to have. I love the idea of renew, reuse, recycle. I love to go to resale shops, find some different strands of beads or pearls and repurposing then in to new pieces. The quality is so much better in vintage pieces and they aren't mass produced rubbish.


----------



## piosavsfan

I impulsively bid and won these bangles last night. What do you ladies think? Do they look like untreated jadeite? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-GENUINE-A...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## MingRui

piosavsfan said:


> I impulsively bid and won these bangles last night. What do you ladies think? Do they look like untreated jadeite?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-GENUINE-A...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



They are lovely. Especially the lavender one!


----------



## fanofjadeite

crosso said:


> Speaking of black jade, I've spent a contented evening remaking a black jadeite necklace I bought from SC. It had a gold toggle clasp, which I didn't care for and I like my bead necklaces about 17-18". I had enough beads left over for a bracelet with Tibetan silver beads and am awaiting a white gold clasp to finish the necklace. I've discovered through re-knotting necklaces that I'm rather particular about the color transition - most necklaces are mixed, but I like the darker beads to transition to lighter in the center. Glad I learned how to do this - I enjoy my beads so much more now that I can customize them. &#9786;


crosso, your necklace and bracelet is a perfect match to your bat bangle. i love it!


----------



## fanofjadeite

today


----------



## piosavsfan

fanofjadeite said:


> today


 What a fun colorful stack!


----------



## fanofjadeite

piosavsfan said:


> What a fun colorful stack!


thanks, piosavsfan


----------



## Molly0

Cyanide Rose said:


> Molly, Thank goodness you made it through that.  That has got to be a scary road to navigate. Don't ask me why but I picked Christmas Eve to go get my yearly mammogram, and there were two lovely ladies there that got unfavorable results that day. It was devastating news and to get that on Christmas Eve was even worse. But the interesting thing about that day and it still sticks with me, was that there was a nun there getting her yearly as well. One the ladies the was diagnosed with cancer (this time in the opposite breast)  was sitting right beside the nun.
> 
> It just seemed to me like this was something, idk I can't really explain it but the nun spoke to her and it was like the whole mood in the room shifted. She prayed for her.  Now I am not a deeply religious person by any means but that moment was profound. I just felt like it was meant to be and the nun was there for her in her loneliest time. It was truly amazing to see. It's just something I'll never forget.



Yes, tough to navigate.  So glad to hear you're keeping your mammos up to date. Those moments can be defining moments for sure!


----------



## piosavsfan

crosso said:


> Speaking of black jade, I've spent a contented evening remaking a black jadeite necklace I bought from SC. It had a gold toggle clasp, which I didn't care for and I like my bead necklaces about 17-18". I had enough beads left over for a bracelet with Tibetan silver beads and am awaiting a white gold clasp to finish the necklace. I've discovered through re-knotting necklaces that I'm rather particular about the color transition - most necklaces are mixed, but I like the darker beads to transition to lighter in the center. Glad I learned how to do this - I enjoy my beads so much more now that I can customize them. &#9786;


 I really like the dark to light transition, as well. Your set looks beautiful, very classy.


----------



## Molly0

fanofjadeite said:


> today



Lovely & delicious!


----------



## fanofjadeite

Molly0 said:


> Lovely & delicious!


thanks, molly


----------



## Junkenpo

MingRui said:


> I went to the CNY market near our town and was of course wearing my jade. One of the shop owners (a Viet woman who wore her own bangle) commented on mine and how lovely it was. I of course gushed and said hers was beautiful too. Haha! Then I walked away wondering if she really thought it was lovely or just wanted me to spend more money. I haven't ever had anyone comment on it in public before. Often I am the only non-Asian wearing one in public.



I have yet to have conversations in the wild about jade, can't wait for my first opportunity! 



Jade4Me said:


> I'm donating my hair again this week (to make wigs for cancer patients). Here (while it's still mine) it's framing my grey blue jadeite gourd. It'll be a couple years before I'll have long hair again (if I don't keep it shorter going forward).



Nice! It's been awhile since I've let my hair get long enough to donate.  




annetok said:


> sweet shots! Are lovies friendly? I'd really love a new pet



They can be, boys more so than girls but it is really hard to figure out the sex. They need a lot of attention and handling  though. DH called our last one "the dog with wings".  It's easier to tame just one, which is what I usually do, but after DS was born, I spent less time and felt guilty.  After the last one passed, we got 2 and they will hop up on a finger, but won't let us kiss/skritch the way my others have. Girls can be aggressive and cage-territorial, especially when nesty. 



crosso said:


> Speaking of black jade, I've spent a contented evening remaking a black jadeite necklace I bought from SC. It had a gold toggle clasp, which I didn't care for and I like my bead necklaces about 17-18". I had enough beads left over for a bracelet with Tibetan silver beads and am awaiting a white gold clasp to finish the necklace. I've discovered through re-knotting necklaces that I'm rather particular about the color transition - most necklaces are mixed, but I like the darker beads to transition to lighter in the center. Glad I learned how to do this - I enjoy my beads so much more now that I can customize them. &#9786;



Gorgeous!  I need to learn to do this!  I have a few necklaces I'd like to restring and have yet to get about to finding someone to do it locally! 




piosavsfan said:


> I impulsively bid and won these bangles last night. What do you ladies think? Do they look like untreated jadeite?



Woo!  Those are pretty!  A bargain if they are..congrats! I would try to get them under UV light and do a specific gravity test to check.  I have a pair of vintage bead earrings from Tai Yick Lai Kee and I feel pretty good about them.


----------



## fanofjadeite

Cyanide Rose said:


> This is very informative, I had no idea. I must find a book to read up on Jade more. I have friends from Thailand that have brought me back some beautiful pieces. Now I have to see what they symbolize.


cyanide rose, u may find this article interesting 

http://primaltrek.com/impliedmeaning.html


----------



## teagansmum

piosavsfan said:


> I impulsively bid and won these bangles last night. What do you ladies think? Do they look like untreated jadeite?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-GENUINE-A...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



I swear you and I are watching all the same bangles! I had my eye on those also and so glad you bought them! Even if they are treated, they are gorgeous!! When you get them, run them under a UV light to see if they glow. I love the colors!


----------



## teagansmum

Molly, I'm so happy to see you doing so well now. I know how tough it's been for you. I honestly believe jade has healing magic. My father was ill for a very long time and when he got out of hospital, I quietly put a gourd jade pendant under his bed with a note saying it will keep him well and never to remove it. He fully recovered and it still lies under his bed.
Crosso, I love how you place the lovely beads in color coordination. It truly add to the necklace.
Fan, your stack is beautiful. I love your thick jade bangle which brightens my dad every time I see her.
jade4me, I think it's wonderful how you will be donating your hair. Someone is going to be very lucky with your shiny long hair. 
I know I've missed replying to many posts but I'm having a wonderful time reading them all.
Today I'm wearing a stack to work which I rarely do, but here's my black jadeite bangle (Starburst) with my thin green jadeite bangle (Twiggy) seperated by a cheap white plastic bangle. I always wear my lavender green bangle (Noel) on my left alone.


----------



## Junkenpo

Teagansmum, love your stack and your Noel!


----------



## Junkenpo

fanofjadeite said:


> today



Love this stack too!  I like the ruyis in the different colors and I always adore your carved.


----------



## Junkenpo

New-to-me earrings!

14k screwbacks, little jade teardrops!


----------



## teagansmum

Junkenpo said:


> Teagansmum, love your stack and your Noel!



Thank you, and I must say your collection is to die for!!!
Your new earrings are so pretty too. Very unique and classy.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

piosavsfan said:


> I impulsively bid and won these bangles last night. What do you ladies think? Do they look like untreated jadeite?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-GENUINE-A...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


They are TDF!! Can't wait to see photos of these when you receive them!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

fanofjadeite said:


> today


WOW! Love this look, I especially like the multicolor beaded bracelet and that bangle!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Molly0 said:


> Yes, tough to navigate.  So glad to hear you're keeping your mammos up to date. Those moments can be defining moments for sure!


Yes it is indeed. Thank you, I'm much better at remembering than I used to be


----------



## crosso

Finished up my black jadeite necklace tonight. Here's the whole suite of black/grey together &#9786;


----------



## Cyanide Rose

fanofjadeite said:


> cyanide rose, u may find this article interesting
> 
> http://primaltrek.com/impliedmeaning.html


Thank you so much! That's pretty interesting. Now if looking at my pieces to see what's on them, which sometimes isn't easy to do


----------



## crosso

Was going through my bits and pieces and came up with designs for two more necklaces to use up some other beads. Insomnia is sometimes productive! More to come on those later. Came across this 'jade' monkey in my bead cache - not sure if it's jade at all, could be aventurine or something (was a gift with a previous jade purchase) - and thought I'd make a quick something to wear for Chinese New Year. The carving is very rough, but I thought it would be kinda cute for the holiday.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

teagansmum, beautiful stack! Noel is amazing!

Junkenpo, those earrings are pretty and the size is perfect. I wear earrings that shape everyday, only mine has an oval sapphire and a diamond. You don't see that shape often 

Crosso, love your suite! The clasp on the necklace is so unique. The monkey necklace is nice as well, you have a nice eye for jewelry making. The combination of the donut and the monkey makes it really stand out. I have insomnia too lol but for some reason I'm more creative at night. Once I've dabbled a little making this or take some time to tweak that, I sleep pretty well afterwards. IDK why, I guess I feel like I've achieved something and you have a nice new piece. Rest well when finally do turn in


----------



## crosso

Cyanide Rose said:


> teagansmum, beautiful stack! Noel is amazing!
> 
> Junkenpo, those earrings are pretty and the size is perfect. I wear earrings that shape everyday, only mine has an oval sapphire and a diamond. You don't see that shape often
> 
> Crosso, love your suite! The clasp on the necklace is so unique. The monkey necklace is nice as well, you have a nice eye for jewelry making. The combination of the donut and the monkey makes it really stand out. I have insomnia too lol but for some reason I'm more creative at night. Once I've dabbled a little making this or take some time to tweak that, I sleep pretty well afterwards. IDK why, I guess I feel like I've achieved something and you have a nice new piece. Rest well when finally do turn in



Thanks, Cyanide Rose! I appreciate the compliment. I'm fairly new to jewelry making, but I enjoy it! Remaking pieces often leads to me having material left over and since I don't like it to go to waste, have ended up with more jewelry than I bargained for. But I figure if I dont wear it, I can always sell it someday. 

Funny, I get more creative at night, too. My mind won't let me sleep, even when I'm tired. Will read for awhile and try again.  . .
Sweet dreams all!


----------



## crosso

Junkenpo said:


> New-to-me earrings!
> 
> 14k screwbacks, little jade teardrops!



Nice!!! Cute and elegant at the same time!


----------



## crosso

piosavsfan said:


> I really like the dark to light transition, as well. Your set looks beautiful, very classy.



Thank you, Piosavsfan! Can't wait to see your new bangles 'in person', so to speak. They look beautiful,  such gorgeous colors!


----------



## Redkoi01

Finally my bangle is here!! It is thinner and lighter than my other ones.


----------



## Junkenpo

Redkoi01 said:


> Finally my bangle is here!! It is thinner and lighter than my other ones.



wow that's pretty!  How is she to slip on and off?


----------



## Junkenpo

Family shot of all my jade earrings. This was an impulsive pic before bed.
Please excuse the horrible lamp lighting, it's very yellow, so the colors are not quite accurate. 

The "lifesavers", 3-bead chain, and red ones are from enijew. The snake looking ones are from jadepeony,  The white beads, teardrops, and button circles are from random e.bay sellers, and the top left drops are from my parents.


----------



## fanofjadeite

teagansmum said:


> Fan, your stack is beautiful. I love your thick jade bangle which brightens my dad every time I see her.
> 
> Today I'm wearing a stack to work which I rarely do, but here's my black jadeite bangle (Starburst) with my thin green jadeite bangle (Twiggy) seperated by a cheap white plastic bangle. I always wear my lavender green bangle (Noel) on my left alone.



thanks, tea  i love your noel. the lavender patch is so vivid. just lovely!


----------



## fanofjadeite

Junkenpo said:


> Love this stack too!  I like the ruyis in the different colors and I always adore your carved.


thanks, jkp


----------



## fanofjadeite

Cyanide Rose said:


> WOW! Love this look, I especially like the multicolor beaded bracelet and that bangle!





Cyanide Rose said:


> Thank you so much! That's pretty interesting. Now if looking at my pieces to see what's on them, which sometimes isn't easy to do



thanks, cyanide rose. and u r welcome for the article.


----------



## fanofjadeite

Junkenpo said:


> Family shot of all my jade earrings. This was an impulsive pic before bed.
> Please excuse the horrible lamp lighting, it's very yellow, so the colors are not quite accurate.
> 
> The "lifesavers", 3-bead chain, and red ones are from enijew. The snake looking ones are from jadepeony,  The white beads, teardrops, and button circles are from random e.bay sellers, and the top left drops are from my parents.


WOW!! u have an impressive collection of jade earrings, jkp! i especially adore the donuts


----------



## fanofjadeite

i have a question. has any of u ladies ever heard that the hardness of jadeite is 8 instead of 6.5-7.5? i was admiring some jades this afternoon at the mall, and the sales lady 'shared' some jade knowledge with me that i couldnt agree with, such as 'jade is jadeite, jadeite is jade'. and this is the first time that i heard that the hardness of jadeite is 8.


----------



## Jade4Me

Molly0 said:


> Hey Jade4!  Bless your heart!
> Having gone through chemo, I feel compelled to answer.  When I was going through it, I received some very beautiful & generous gifts of jade. Dragons are good, but to be honest it was the loving thoughts that accompanied the gift that meant the most to me.  The idea of having something tangible and as beautiful as jade meant the world to me. And those tokens of caring and love still mean the world to me. . .


I hope you are doing well and feeling awesome, Molly!


----------



## Jade4Me

Thank you all for your extremely kind words and advice about a protection amulet! Here's the same chain and pendant without a frame of locks!


----------



## Jade4Me

teagansmum said:


> Molly, I'm so happy to see you doing so well now. I know how tough it's been for you. I honestly believe jade has healing magic. My father was ill for a very long time and when he got out of hospital, I quietly put a gourd jade pendant under his bed with a note saying it will keep him well and never to remove it. He fully recovered and it still lies under his bed.
> Crosso, I love how you place the lovely beads in color coordination. It truly add to the necklace.
> Fan, your stack is beautiful. I love your thick jade bangle which brightens my dad every time I see her.
> jade4me, I think it's wonderful how you will be donating your hair. Someone is going to be very lucky with your shiny long hair.
> I know I've missed replying to many posts but I'm having a wonderful time reading them all.
> Today I'm wearing a stack to work which I rarely do, but here's my black jadeite bangle (Starburst) with my thin green jadeite bangle (Twiggy) seperated by a cheap white plastic bangle. I always wear my lavender green bangle (Noel) on my left alone.


Love Noel! Love your stack and from a distance anyone would think the plastic bangle was a white jade bangle!  


crosso said:


> Finished up my black jadeite necklace tonight. Here's the whole suite of black/grey together &#9786;


You're a pro at restringing and knotting now!  


crosso said:


> Was going through my bits and pieces and came up with designs for two more necklaces to use up some other beads. Insomnia is sometimes productive! More to come on those later. Came across this 'jade' monkey in my bead cache - not sure if it's jade at all, could be aventurine or something (was a gift with a previous jade purchase) - and thought I'd make a quick something to wear for Chinese New Year. The carving is very rough, but I thought it would be kinda cute for the holiday.


It's pretty and very cute whatever stone it may be - have fun wearing this adorable creation of yours!


Redkoi01 said:


> Finally my bangle is here!! It is thinner and lighter than my other ones.


Very pretty!


Junkenpo said:


> Family shot of all my jade earrings. This was an impulsive pic before bed.
> Please excuse the horrible lamp lighting, it's very yellow, so the colors are not quite accurate.
> 
> The "lifesavers", 3-bead chain, and red ones are from enijew. The snake looking ones are from jadepeony,  The white beads, teardrops, and button circles are from random e.bay sellers, and the top left drops are from my parents.


Gorgeous earrings!


fanofjadeite said:


> i have a question. has any of u ladies ever heard that the hardness of jadeite is 8 instead of 6.5-7.5? i was admiring some jades this afternoon at the mall, and the sales lady 'shared' some jade knowledge with me that i couldnt agree with, such as 'jade is jadeite, jadeite is jade'. and this is the first time that i heard that the hardness of jadeite is 8.


I've never heard of that...looked up Mohs hardness of 8 and topaz pops up everywhere...  :wondering


----------



## Jade4Me

piosavsfan said:


> I impulsively bid and won these bangles last night. What do you ladies think? Do they look like untreated jadeite?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-GENUINE-A...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Gorgeous and agree they are a steal if untreated! Rubbing alcohol and a cotton ball may pick up any color polish. But they don't seem dyed nor color polished in the pics (of course I'm not an expert). Good luck and can't wait for mod shots!


----------



## teagansmum

Redkoi01 said:


> Finally my bangle is here!! It is thinner and lighter than my other ones.



OMG!! She's absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## teagansmum

Junkenpo said:


> Family shot of all my jade earrings. This was an impulsive pic before bed.
> Please excuse the horrible lamp lighting, it's very yellow, so the colors are not quite accurate.
> 
> The "lifesavers", 3-bead chain, and red ones are from enijew. The snake looking ones are from jadepeony,  The white beads, teardrops, and button circles are from random e.bay sellers, and the top left drops are from my parents.



What a lovely mixture of colors and styles!!


----------



## piosavsfan

Redkoi01 said:


> Finally my bangle is here!! It is thinner and lighter than my other ones.


 Where did you get this one? It is gorgeous and we need more pics!


----------



## Redkoi01

piosavsfan said:


> Where did you get this one? It is gorgeous and we need more pics!



Shishi.09 is the seller on eBay. He has beautiful bangles at affordable prices. 
This bangle is oval and very easy to put on and off. I will post more photos later when sun comes out. 

&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039; thanks for the complements!!!!


----------



## teagansmum

Redkoi01 said:


> Shishi.09 is the seller on eBay. He has beautiful bangles at affordable prices.
> This bangle is oval and very easy to put on and off. I will post more photos later when sun comes out.
> 
> &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039; thanks for the complements!!!!



I do enjoy this seller. I broke down and have another one on it's way from him.


----------



## crosso

Junkenpo said:


> Family shot of all my jade earrings. This was an impulsive pic before bed.
> Please excuse the horrible lamp lighting, it's very yellow, so the colors are not quite accurate.
> 
> The "lifesavers", 3-bead chain, and red ones are from enijew. The snake looking ones are from jadepeony,  The white beads, teardrops, and button circles are from random e.bay sellers, and the top left drops are from my parents.



Beautiful earrings, JKP!  I especially like the round button green/white ones and the pure white screwbacks -so elegant. Can't wait to see more pics of your new little teardrop ones too!


----------



## crosso

teagansmum said:


> OMG!! She's absolutely gorgeous!!!!



Both of you have gorgeous lavender /green bangles! The lavender is deep and vibrant -hard to find in affordable bangles, well done! More pics, please! Tea, I love the name 'Noel'! Redkoi, do you have a name for yours yet, or do you do that? Most of mine have a name, but there's a few that don't either due to lack of connection or because I just haven't settled on one yet.


----------



## teagansmum

crosso said:


> Both of you have gorgeous lavender /green bangles! The lavender is deep and vibrant -hard to find in affordable bangles, well done! More pics, please! Tea, I love the name 'Noel'! Redkoi, do you have a name for yours yet, or do you do that? Most of mine have a name, but there's a few that don't either due to lack of connection or because I just haven't settled on one yet.



Some of mine I've had for so long I forgot their names!


----------



## Junkenpo

Thanks for the compliments on the earrings jadies!

I haven't had any compulsions for bangles as of late, though I'm keeping an eye out for interesting carved bangles. 

I have noticed that I'm interested in smaller bits now... earrings, bracelets, necklaces.  I'm starting to rotate through them more often.  It's fun.


----------



## Redkoi01

crosso said:


> Both of you have gorgeous lavender /green bangles! The lavender is deep and vibrant -hard to find in affordable bangles, well done! More pics, please! Tea, I love the name 'Noel'! Redkoi, do you have a name for yours yet, or do you do that? Most of mine have a name, but there's a few that don't either due to lack of connection or because I just haven't settled on one yet.



I do name them but this time I have no clue, any ideas??


----------



## Cyanide Rose

crosso said:


> Thanks, Cyanide Rose! I appreciate the compliment. I'm fairly new to jewelry making, but I enjoy it! Remaking pieces often leads to me having material left over and since I don't like it to go to waste, have ended up with more jewelry than I bargained for. But I figure if I dont wear it, I can always sell it someday.
> 
> Funny, I get more creative at night, too. My mind won't let me sleep, even when I'm tired. Will read for awhile and try again.  . .
> Sweet dreams all!


Your welcome crosso!  Sometimes when I have a lot of leftover beads or findings, I donate them to the school for art class or after school care. The kids love it and surprisingly the boys do too. They make something for their mom or the little girlfriends


----------



## crosso

teagansmum said:


> Some of mine I've had for so long I forgot their names!



Me too! I can't remember if I named my light lavender carved one Wisteria or Iris, i know it was one of those because I was thinking of lavender flowers. Oh well, it is now Iris! 
 I have been thinking what to name the one I'm wearing today since I received it and I've finally got it. Lavender always makes me think of flowers, but this one is going to be Sweet Dreams. Not because it's my dream bangle (although I do love it!), but because I realized this morning that this is the one I reach for nearly every night no matter what I've worn during the day. &#128524; zzzzz


----------



## crosso

teagansmum said:


> I do enjoy this seller. I broke down and have another one on it's way from him.



Can't wait to see it,  Tea!


----------



## crosso

Redkoi01 said:


> I do name them but this time I have no clue, any ideas??



Not yet, but I'll think on it! &#128521;


----------



## crosso

Cyanide Rose said:


> Your welcome crosso!  Sometimes when I have a lot of leftover beads or findings, I donate them to the school for art class or after school care. The kids love it and surprisingly the boys do too. They make something for their mom or the little girlfriends



Great idea!


----------



## teagansmum

crosso said:


> Me too! I can't remember if I named my light lavender carved one Wisteria or Iris, i know it was one of those because I was thinking of lavender flowers. Oh well, it is now Iris!
> I have been thinking what to name the one I'm wearing today since I received it and I've finally got it. Lavender always makes me think of flowers, but this one is going to be Sweet Dreams. Not because it's my dream bangle (although I do love it!), but because I realized this morning that this is the one I reach for nearly every night no matter what I've worn during the day. &#128524; zzzzz



I love Sweet Dreams!! She's so dreamy!


----------



## crosso

teagansmum said:


> I love Sweet Dreams!! She's so dreamy!



Thanks, Tea! She looks a lot more violet/ lavender in the sunlight pic. Indoors, she looks like this, which is closer to the color I see in person. She does seem to have a soothing, calming effect on me, which I find funny because I've never been one of those who feel a particular 'energy' from different bangles, maybe because I'm always switching them around. But for some reason I'm always drawn to this one when I'm ready to relax &#9786;


----------



## teagansmum

crosso said:


> Thanks, Tea! She looks a lot more violet/ lavender in the sunlight pic. Indoors, she looks like this, which is closer to the color I see in person. She does seem to have a soothing, calming effect on me, which I find funny because I've never been one of those who feel a particular 'energy' from different bangles, maybe because I'm always switching them around. But for some reason I'm always drawn to this one when I'm ready to relax &#9786;



Oh, I love her color. So calming. Could I ask where you got her from?


----------



## crosso

teagansmum said:


> Oh, I love her color. So calming. Could I ask where you got her from?



My good friend Suzanne,  lol!


----------



## teagansmum

crosso said:


> My good friend Suzanne,  lol!



She has wonderful jade!


----------



## crosso

teagansmum said:


> She has wonderful jade!



She does! It takes careful checking of her listings and sometimes questions to verify the A grade stuff, but everything I've bought from her has been nicer than pictured.


----------



## teagansmum

crosso said:


> She does! It takes careful checking of her listings and sometimes questions to verify the A grade stuff, but everything I've bought from her has been nicer than pictured.



Is the lavender bangle grade A? Either way, it's gorgeous!!


----------



## crosso

teagansmum said:


> Is the lavender bangle grade A? Either way, it's gorgeous!!



Her posting listed it as grade a and she verified when asked. She has told me in the past when a jade wasn't,  so I trust her. And thus far, everything Ive bought from her has checked out with the limited tests we can do at home. (Thanks again &#9786


----------



## teagansmum

crosso said:


> Her posting listed it as grade a and she verified when asked. She has told me in the past when a jade wasn't,  so I trust her. And thus far, everything Ive bought from her has checked out with the limited tests we can do at home. (Thanks again &#9786



I trust her too and you got a beauty again from her.


----------



## jadebingo

Mod shots...This is the progression from overboard to as conservative as I could get over the last 10 days. 
Mardi Gras is wristward, then a new lavender carved bangle, possibly B grade, from ebay, and finally Beehoney, which I'd rather not remove..finally i switched arms for my nephrite when i got a new 57mm brass bangle yesterday from a german etsy seller. Brilliant work.


----------



## jadebingo

Crosso, your soothing lavender is a stunner. Very nice width and color.


----------



## jadebingo

Junkenpo said:


> Thanks for the compliments on the earrings jadies!
> 
> I haven't had any compulsions for bangles as of late, though I'm keeping an eye out for interesting carved bangles.
> 
> I have noticed that I'm interested in smaller bits now... earrings, bracelets, necklaces.  I'm starting to rotate through them more often.  It's fun.



Your collection, your jade family is gorgeous. A very soft, pastel theme... I appreciate how you wait for quality. &#128537;


----------



## BabyDarling

Redkoi01 said:


> Finally my bangle is here!! It is thinner and lighter than my other ones.




Red, this is so pretty!!! Love the vibrant colours! congrats!  I need to check this seller out too haha


----------



## jadebingo

crosso said:


> Finished up my black jadeite necklace tonight. Here's the whole suite of black/grey together &#9786;



So elegant. &#128571;


----------



## fanofjadeite

Jade4Me said:


> I've never heard of that...looked up Mohs hardness of 8 and topaz pops up everywhere...  :wondering



yeah, when i looked up Mohs hardness of 8, topaz pops up, but not jadeite. i think the sales lady doesnt know jadeite well, or she thinks i dont know jadeite at all. she was saying that my wide carved which is grade A, is color treated. and told me that all the jades she selling are grade A, when some of them are so obviously color treated.


----------



## cdtracing

Junkenpo said:


> Family shot of all my jade earrings. This was an impulsive pic before bed.
> Please excuse the horrible lamp lighting, it's very yellow, so the colors are not quite accurate.
> 
> The "lifesavers", 3-bead chain, and red ones are from enijew. The snake looking ones are from jadepeony,  The white beads, teardrops, and button circles are from random e.bay sellers, and the top left drops are from my parents.




JP, your earring collection is delightful!!  I love the texture & color contrast of the large button & the red earrings!  The snake looking ones are edgy & cool!  What a fantastic variety you have!


----------



## cdtracing

Redkoi01 said:


> Finally my bangle is here!! It is thinner and lighter than my other ones.



Love your new bangle.  The colors are so pretty.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Hi Jadies I've been crazy busy lately - in a good way but haven't had much time to go online. I've been catching up on all your beautiful pieces over the last few days. Too many to comment on but wow so beautiful. Bangles, earrings, one of a kind creations - love them all &#128522;
Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend!


----------



## crosso

New necklace I made with celedon jadeite and rose quartz with a sterling and rose quartz clasp and carved  jadeite center bead &#128522;


----------



## Cyanide Rose

crosso said:


> New necklace I made with celedon jadeite and rose quartz with a sterling and rose quartz clasp and carved  jadeite center bead &#128522;


Love this! Those two colors are perfect together  

Newbie here what is celadon mean? Is that the color?


----------



## Junkenpo

crosso said:


> New necklace I made with celedon jadeite and rose quartz with a sterling and rose quartz clasp and carved  jadeite center bead &#128522;



Really pretty!  The colors look very great together, nice and soft.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

crosso said:


> Me too! I can't remember if I named my light lavender carved one Wisteria or Iris, i know it was one of those because I was thinking of lavender flowers. Oh well, it is now Iris!
> I have been thinking what to name the one I'm wearing today since I received it and I've finally got it. Lavender always makes me think of flowers, but this one is going to be Sweet Dreams. Not because it's my dream bangle (although I do love it!), but because I realized this morning that this is the one I reach for nearly every night no matter what I've worn during the day. &#128524; zzzzz


This one is so pretty. I like the size too 

I googled celadon and it seemed to be a color of some ceramics. I was surprised Google didn't have much on it.  Oh well


----------



## Redkoi01

Spending the day at the beach! Mod shots!!


----------



## Ixorajade

To the jadies that celebrate Chinese New Year,  here's wishing you all good health and happiness in the new year!


----------



## MingRui

crosso said:


> Was going through my bits and pieces and came up with designs for two more necklaces to use up some other beads. Insomnia is sometimes productive! More to come on those later. Came across this 'jade' monkey in my bead cache - not sure if it's jade at all, could be aventurine or something (was a gift with a previous jade purchase) - and thought I'd make a quick something to wear for Chinese New Year. The carving is very rough, but I thought it would be kinda cute for the holiday.



What an adorable CNY pendant!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> New necklace I made with celedon jadeite and rose quartz with a sterling and rose quartz clasp and carved  jadeite center bead &#128522;



Another stunning creation! Love your creativity


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> Spending the day at the beach! Mod shots!!



Very nice! Enjoy your day at the beach....wish I were at the beach too. We have the February blahs here in Toronto. Can't wait for warmer weather...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Ixorajade said:


> To the jadies that celebrate Chinese New Year,  here's wishing you all good health and happiness in the new year!



Wow gorgeous Ixorajade! 

HappyChinese New Year to you too and to all the Jadies here 

Wishing everyone, health, happiness, lots of love, prosperity and of course lots of jade in 2016!


----------



## MingRui

Ixorajade said:


> To the jadies that celebrate Chinese New Year,  here's wishing you all good health and happiness in the new year!



That is a lovely photo! Happy CNY!


----------



## cdtracing

crosso said:


> New necklace I made with celedon jadeite and rose quartz with a sterling and rose quartz clasp and carved  jadeite center bead &#128522;



That's so ethereal with the color combination you used!  You're so talented.  I wish I could knot strands the way you do!!


----------



## cdtracing

crosso said:


> Was going through my bits and pieces and came up with designs for two more necklaces to use up some other beads. Insomnia is sometimes productive! More to come on those later. Came across this 'jade' monkey in my bead cache - not sure if it's jade at all, could be aventurine or something (was a gift with a previous jade purchase) - and thought I'd make a quick something to wear for Chinese New Year. The carving is very rough, but I thought it would be kinda cute for the holiday.



That's so cool!  Perfect for the New Year of the Monkey!


----------



## cdtracing

Ixorajade said:


> To the jadies that celebrate Chinese New Year,  here's wishing you all good health and happiness in the new year!



Love your lavender ring & it looks lovely with your bangle.  Does you bangle have 3 colors?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Redkoi01 said:


> Spending the day at the beach! Mod shots!!



Wow! That is gorgeous!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Ixorajade said:


> To the jadies that celebrate Chinese New Year,  here's wishing you all good health and happiness in the new year!



Oh my! What an amazing pairing! That ring is TDF!


----------



## crosso

Ixorajade said:


> To the jadies that celebrate Chinese New Year,  here's wishing you all good health and happiness in the new year!


Gorgeous shot, lxora! Is that the ring your grandmother gave you? sigh . . 
 it's so beautiful! A perfect time to wear it, too! New Year's blessings to you! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

Thanks for all the compliments and encouraging comments on my necklaces, jadies! One more today. After this one, I still have my lavender beads to redo and have,to decide what to do with the maw sit sit ones. I was thinking of a bib type necklace linked with gold chain, but think that may be a bit ambitious and also wonder how likely I'd be to wear that style, so now am considering just a double strand. We'll see. 
Anyway, here is the latest creation &#9786;


Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

Hmm, seems my pic uploads keep failing. This newest necklace is gray jadeite and white gold beads with a white gold filles clasp. Will post a pic as soon as I can figure out this new update &#128533;

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

Aha, here we go (I think! )

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Aha, here we go (I think! )
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



I love the barrel shaped beads. Reminds me of marble with the grey and white. Great job &#128512;


----------



## Redkoi01

crosso said:


> Aha, here we go (I think! )
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



This is gorgeous!!!&#128149;


----------



## Jade4Me

jadebingo said:


> Mod shots...This is the progression from overboard to as conservative as I could get over the last 10 days.
> Mardi Gras is wristward, then a new lavender carved bangle, possibly B grade, from ebay, and finally Beehoney, which I'd rather not remove..finally i switched arms for my nephrite when i got a new 57mm brass bangle yesterday from a german etsy seller. Brilliant work.


I love your stacks and your new brass bangle - it's simple elegance!




fanofjadeite said:


> yeah, when i looked up Mohs hardness of 8, topaz pops up, but not jadeite. i think the sales lady doesnt know jadeite well, or she thinks i dont know jadeite at all. she was saying that my wide carved which is grade A, is color treated. and told me that all the jades she selling are grade A, when some of them are so obviously color treated.


Unscrupulous sellers are quick to criticize your personal items, and if it's revealed how much you paid for them they'll say it was way too much. Then they'll claim how much nicer their items are and what a great deal you'd get with them, when in fact their items may actually be way inferior and way overpriced!




crosso said:


> New necklace I made with celedon jadeite and rose quartz with a sterling and rose quartz clasp and carved  jadeite center bead &#128522;


Lovely combination! Is the carved bead from SC?




Ixorajade said:


> To the jadies that celebrate Chinese New Year,  here's wishing you all good health and happiness in the new year!


Beautiful pic with beautiful jade in it! Happy CNY to everyone!




crosso said:


> Aha, here we go (I think! )
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Very nice! Also love Sweet Dreams and love her perfect name!


----------



## jadebingo

Jade4Me said:


> I love your stacks and your new brass bangle - it's simple elegance!
> 
> Thank you, jade4me &#128154;


----------



## crosso

Thanks again for the jewelry making encouragement, ladies!
Jade4Me, I honestly don't remember who the carved bead in the rose quartz necklace is from - I think it was an etsy seller, but would have to scroll back through purchases to find out. I do have a set of white carved beads and a lavender carved bead and amethyst necklace from SC. She may have more, I think.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MingRui

crosso said:


> Aha, here we go (I think! )
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



So pretty! Is that spinach jade?


----------



## Redkoi01

So sad after wearing my new bangle for only 5 days the lavender is almost totally gone...&#128546;


----------



## teagansmum

Redkoi01 said:


> So sad after wearing my new bangle for only 5 days the lavender is almost totally gone...&#128546;



Noooooo    I would contact seller right away and let him know. When it comes to this seller, best to buy items with certificates. My lavender from him is grade A and came with a certificate, plus I did the gravity test and UV light and all checks out. I would ask him for a refund or one with a certificate in exchange. He has 100% feedback and I'm sure he'd like to keep it that way.


----------



## crosso

Redkoi01 said:


> So sad after wearing my new bangle for only 5 days the lavender is almost totally gone...&#128546;


Oh, Redkoi, what a disappointment, I'm sorry! I agree with Teagansmum, contact him right away! Was it advertised as grade a or at least as having natural color? Because for it to have faded so quickly, it must have been color polished. B/C jade may not be considered natural and is weakened by the polymer and dye, but will usually hold it's color for years. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

MingRui said:


> So pretty! Is that spinach jade?


Thank you,  MingRui! No, it is black (grey, really!) jadeite. Can't remember for sure who I bought these from - it was either 3jade or unijade on ebay. I used a few of the beads to make this necklace with a black dragon/phoenix donut (bought from Suzanne's Corner ) a few months ago. Seems my jade addiction has expanded to making my own creations lately.[emoji5] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> So sad after wearing my new bangle for only 5 days the lavender is almost totally gone...&#128546;



I too think you should contact the seller and ask for a refund or exchange for another bangle. 
Hopefully this will have a happy ending. Let us know what happens if you do reach out to the seller. Good luck


----------



## teagansmum

crosso said:


> Thank you,  MingRui! No, it is black (grey, really!) jadeite. Can't remember for sure who I bought these from - it was either 3jade or unijade on ebay. I used a few of the beads to make this necklace with a black dragon/phoenix donut (bought from Suzanne's Corner ) a few months ago. Seems my jade addiction has expanded to making my own creations lately.[emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



You've become quite the artist with your designs and you can tell so much thought went into each one. I absolutely love your black disk!!


----------



## teagansmum

crosso said:


> Oh, Redkoi, what a disappointment, I'm sorry! I agree with Teagansmum, contact him right away! Was it advertised as grade a or at least as having natural color? Because for it to have faded so quickly, it must have been color polished. B/C jade may not be considered natural and is weakened by the polymer and dye, but will usually hold it's color for years.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



This seller is much like Suzannes corner how he lists his jade. If it say 100% real jade it's color treated or enhanced and if he says Grade A jade A jade it's non enhanced. It's always best to ask sellers upfront. I've made a few mistakes myself with other sellers and learned to always ask.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

crosso said:


> Thank you,  MingRui! No, it is black (grey, really!) jadeite. Can't remember for sure who I bought these from - it was either 3jade or unijade on ebay. I used a few of the beads to make this necklace with a black dragon/phoenix donut (bought from Suzanne's Corner ) a few months ago. Seems my jade addiction has expanded to making my own creations lately.[emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



This one is really nice! Very creative. Well done!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Redkoi01 said:


> So sad after wearing my new bangle for only 5 days the lavender is almost totally gone...&#128546;



So sorry Redkoi, I hope you can get a replacement.  Hopefully you don't have any issues getting one because that is just not ok at all.


----------



## Redkoi01

It was advertised as grade A and I even send an email to him asking about color enhancement or treatments before buying and he said it was grade a without any treatment. I already contacted him. Will keep you all posted. Never have had this issue with another bangle before. &#55357;&#56877;


----------



## teagansmum

Redkoi01 said:


> It was advertised as grade A and I even send an email to him asking about color enhancement or treatments before buying and he said it was grade a without any treatment. I already contacted him. Will keep you all posted. Never have had this issue with another bangle before. &#65533;&#65533;



Arggghhh. I hope he fixes this quickly.


----------



## tweeety

Just want to share a jade my mother bought for my husband last year for his birthday! 



*excuse my emoji *


----------



## tweeety

Redkoi01 said:


> It was advertised as grade A and I even send an email to him asking about color enhancement or treatments before buying and he said it was grade a without any treatment. I already contacted him. Will keep you all posted. Never have had this issue with another bangle before. &#55357;&#56877;




That must be frustrating :/ that is why I sometime still get so nervous buying jade just because they can say one thing but if you are not an expert it's so hard to tell if a jade is grade A or grade B. I myself knows nothing about jade so when my mom and I went to buy my husband a Buddha jade..I was so scared about being scam since they don't have any paper of proof :/ I hope it goes well for you! Keep us posted!


----------



## Junkenpo

Redkoi01 said:


> So sad after wearing my new bangle for only 5 days the lavender is almost totally gone...&#128546;



Oh my! the gray stormy color is really quite attractive, but definitely not what one wants if purchasing as an advertised lavender! I hope the seller is able to resolve this quickly. 



crosso said:


> Seems my jade addiction has expanded to making my own creations lately



Love all your creations! 



tweeety said:


> Just want to share a jade my mother bought for my husband last year for his birthday!



That looks like an awesome piece. I love the coloring on it.


----------



## Junkenpo

Latest acquisition from AM

I really like the roundness of it.  It looks almost blue in certain lights.  I would love a bangle in this color. lol I'm currently wearing it on a gold chain.


----------



## Redkoi01

Saw this bangle at china town this morning with certificate and warranty about non color enhancement.. Still feel the green is too green... What is your opinion??


----------



## Redkoi01

I am getting a refund from seller he replied fast and had no issues fixing this problem.


----------



## Ixorajade

Redkoi01 said:


> I am getting a refund from seller he replied fast and had no issues fixing this problem.



Great!  At least it's sorted out!


----------



## Ixorajade

Junkenpo said:


> Latest acquisition from AM
> 
> I really like the roundness of it.  It looks almost blue in certain lights.  I would love a bangle in this color. lol I'm currently wearing it on a gold chain.



This is lovely!  Totally agree that a bangle of this material will be wonderful


----------



## Ixorajade

cdtracing said:


> Love your lavender ring & it looks lovely with your bangle.  Does you bangle have 3 colors?



Thanks for your kinds words ladies.
Cd tracing. ..it only has 2 (lavendar and light green) ...the orangey colour is probably due to the reflection of the lights


----------



## Ixorajade

crosso said:


> Gorgeous shot, lxora! Is that the ring your grandmother gave you? sigh . .
> it's so beautiful! A perfect time to wear it, too! New Year's blessings to you!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



Hee...crosso, my grandmother's rings are all green.  This was a splurge on my part.

And loving all ur redesigned jewellery pieces!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

tweeety said:


> Just want to share a jade my mother bought for my husband last year for his birthday!
> View attachment 3269349
> 
> 
> *excuse my emoji *



What a thoughtful gift. Love the coloring of this Buddha


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Redkoi01 said:


> I am getting a refund from seller he replied fast and had no issues fixing this problem.



That is great news. Glad it went smoothly.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Redkoi01 said:


> Saw this bangle at china town this morning with certificate and warranty about non color enhancement.. Still feel the green is too green... What is your opinion??



I do wonder which certificates you can trust. Is there a list of reputable certificates anywhere that you can refer to before you make a purchase?


----------



## crosso

Junkenpo said:


> Latest acquisition from AM
> 
> I really like the roundness of it.  It looks almost blue in certain lights.  I would love a bangle in this color. lol I'm currently wearing it on a gold chain.


This is gorgeous, JKP! So icy! Just looking at it would cool you on a hot day. Wonderful choice!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

tweeety said:


> Just want to share a jade my mother bought for my husband last year for his birthday!
> View attachment 3269349
> 
> 
> *excuse my emoji *


What a jolly buddha! Beautiful color and very nice carving. You have a sweet mother!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## zipcount

Redkoi01 said:


> Saw this bangle at china town this morning with certificate and warranty about non color enhancement.. Still feel the green is too green... What is your opinion??


Red, it most certainly does not look natural to me.  Does the certificate show a website?  It should have a website for you to verify.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Singaporean ladies, do you have any recommended stores? My friend is in Singapore right now and is looking for jade earrings and pendant for her wedding. Thanks in advance!


----------



## tweeety

Junkenpo said:


> Oh my! the gray stormy color is really quite attractive, but definitely not what one wants if purchasing as an advertised lavender! I hope the seller is able to resolve this quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love all your creations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like an awesome piece. I love the coloring on it.




Thank you all  
That was the main reason why we picked him up!  we both fell in love with the coloring on him! So far no weird issue with his coloring so we are feeling very thankful !


----------



## tweeety

crosso said:


> What a jolly buddha! Beautiful color and very nice carving. You have a sweet mother!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app




Thank you so much !


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Wearing her today


----------



## Cyanide Rose

One more photo. Thank you for letting me share


----------



## tweeety

Cyanide Rose said:


> One more photo. Thank you for letting me share




Such a wonderful calming color! I absolutely love the light green-ish-white jade [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## teagansmum

Redkoi01 said:


> I am getting a refund from seller he replied fast and had no issues fixing this problem.



Phewww, good news!!


----------



## teagansmum

Cyanide Rose said:


> One more photo. Thank you for letting me share



She's so gorgeous!! The colors are amazing.


----------



## teagansmum

tweeety said:


> Just want to share a jade my mother bought for my husband last year for his birthday!
> View attachment 3269349
> 
> 
> *excuse my emoji *



Such a beautiful Happy Buddha!! They always make me smile. I bet your hubby is in all his glory with it and will wear it proudly.


----------



## tweeety

teagansmum said:


> Such a beautiful Happy Buddha!! They always make me smile. I bet your hubby is in all his glory with it and will wear it proudly.




I feel the same way too! I'm always happy when I look at his jade [emoji16][emoji16]. Oh yes he wear it everyday and everywhere! We actually talked about passing it down to our kids one day! [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Silver Mom

Amazed at my new nephrite jade bowl.


----------



## Beadweaver

oh wow! This bowl is gorgeous!


----------



## Silver Mom

*NYC Princess* said:


> Singaporean ladies, do you have any recommended stores? My friend is in Singapore right now and is looking for jade earrings and pendant for her wedding. Thanks in advance!


Hi NYC Princess. Nice seeing you online.  Have a super great day.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

tweeety said:


> Such a wonderful calming color! I absolutely love the light green-ish-white jade [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you so much! That's exactly what I loved about it too


----------



## Silver Mom

Beadweaver said:


> oh wow! This bowl is gorgeous!


Thank you Beadweaver.  I really like it.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

teagansmum said:


> She's so gorgeous!! The colors are amazing.



Thank you very much! I love all the pretty bangles I've seen on this thread, so I was happy to finally find one with some green in it


----------



## Cyanide Rose

tweeety said:


> I feel the same way too! I'm always happy when I look at his jade [emoji16][emoji16]. Oh yes he wear it everyday and everywhere! We actually talked about passing it down to our kids one day! [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


That's great that he wears it proudly! It's pretty cool that he wants to pass it down too!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Latest acquisition from AM
> 
> I really like the roundness of it.  It looks almost blue in certain lights.  I would love a bangle in this color. lol I'm currently wearing it on a gold chain.



I love the blue! This would make an incredible bangle I agree.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silver Mom said:


> Amazed at my new nephrite jade bowl.



That bowl quite lovely. It's a beautiful piece to have


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> Saw this bangle at china town this morning with certificate and warranty about non color enhancement.. Still feel the green is too green... What is your opinion??



It looks enhanced to me...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

tweeety said:


> Just want to share a jade my mother bought for my husband last year for his birthday!
> View attachment 3269349
> 
> 
> *excuse my emoji *



How nice of you mom to I've this to your hubby. It's a very happy smilin Buddha indeed &#128522;
It's also good luck to receive Jade as a gift


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> One more photo. Thank you for letting me share



Thank you for sharing! Do you wear this bangle everyday?


----------



## crosso

Silver Mom said:


> Amazed at my new nephrite jade bowl.


WOW!!! That is lovely [emoji7] 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> Amazed at my new nephrite jade bowl.



Pretty bowl! How big is it? hard to tell from the pic. Do you put anything it or is it more decorative?


----------



## Silver Mom

Thanks jadies.  2 boys, I would say it is about 4 inches in diameter.  Big enough to put my bangles and jewelry in.  It is so well made.  I couldn't decide whether to get it or not.  Glad I did.


----------



## Redkoi01

Just an update be ware of that seller on eBay first he said I  will get a refund no need to send item back. Today he send an email I will get refund only if I send item back and this will cost me almost as much as the price I originally payed for!!! So I will take my loss&#128530;&#128530;


----------



## Redkoi01

Cyanide Rose said:


> I do wonder which certificates you can trust. Is there a list of reputable certificates anywhere that you can refer to before you make a purchase?



Exactly my question... It was totally colored treated warm to touch!! Lack of chime....


----------



## crosso

Redkoi01 said:


> Just an update be ware of that seller on eBay first he said I  will get a refund no need to send item back. Today he send an email I will get refund only if I send item back and this will cost me almost as much as the price I originally payed for!!! So I will take my loss&#128530;&#128530;


Redkoi, you should open a dispute with ebay - his item was not as described and you should not have to take the loss.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Jade4Me

Redkoi01 said:


> Just an update be ware of that seller on eBay first he said I  will get a refund no need to send item back. Today he send an email I will get refund only if I send item back and this will cost me almost as much as the price I originally payed for!!! So I will take my loss&#128530;&#128530;


Sorry to hear about all this! I recommend you file a case against the seller with eBay or PayPal. This is a very clear case of fraud or item not as described!


----------



## Jade4Me

tweeety said:


> Just want to share a jade my mother bought for my husband last year for his birthday!
> View attachment 3269349
> 
> 
> *excuse my emoji *


What a jolly happy expression and love his colors!


Junkenpo said:


> Latest acquisition from AM
> 
> I really like the roundness of it.  It looks almost blue in certain lights.  I would love a bangle in this color. lol I'm currently wearing it on a gold chain.


Love it!


Redkoi01 said:


> Saw this bangle at china town this morning with certificate and warranty about non color enhancement.. Still feel the green is too green... What is your opinion??


Looks B+C grade to me. As others have posted, a legit certificate can be looked up online. If no website is listed, the certificate is probably fake.


----------



## Jade4Me

Cyanide Rose said:


> One more photo. Thank you for letting me share


Pretty and so is your ring!


Silver Mom said:


> Amazed at my new nephrite jade bowl.


Very beautiful!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thank you for sharing! Do you wear this bangle everyday?



Thank you 2B_JM  This is the first time I've worn it. I haven't worn much Jade lately, it's in the teens here and I wasn't sure if I should wear them or not.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Redkoi01 said:


> Just an update be ware of that seller on eBay first he said I  will get a refund no need to send item back. Today he send an email I will get refund only if I send item back and this will cost me almost as much as the price I originally payed for!!! So I will take my loss&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;



I am sorry to hear that. I would definitely open a case with eBay. eBay now makes the seller issue a return label at the sellers cost that you will just have to print and affix to the return packaging and once it's delivered  they return your funds to you. I'm glad they are doing this now because it isn't fair for the buyer to pay double shipping.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Jade4Me said:


> Pretty and so is your ring!
> 
> Very beautiful!



Thank you so much Jade4Me!  I call myself trying to coordinate


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> Just an update be ware of that seller on eBay first he said I  will get a refund no need to send item back. Today he send an email I will get refund only if I send item back and this will cost me almost as much as the price I originally payed for!!! So I will take my loss&#128530;&#128530;



Not cool. I would just take the loss too rather than sending it back. You may want to consider filing a complaint with ebay but definitely don't even correspond with this dishonest seller again.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thank you 2B_JM  This is the first time I've worn it. I haven't worn much Jade lately, it's in the teens here and I wasn't sure if I should wear them or not.



Jade can be worn in all weather I think I've worn mine on vacation in the Caribbean when it was over 30 degrees and of course during the cold Canadian winters we get. 
Your bangle is too pretty not to wear &#128521;


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Redkoi01 said:


> Just an update be ware of that seller on eBay first he said I  will get a refund no need to send item back. Today he send an email I will get refund only if I send item back and this will cost me almost as much as the price I originally payed for!!! So I will take my loss&#128530;&#128530;



I found this on ebay's website just now. In my case it wasn't from another country but the information still looks promising, so I would definitely not just let it go. Open a case and see what happens. 

eBay site information 


Depending on the seller's return policy, we'll provide you with a return shipping label and packing slip. Alternatively, we may ask you to wait for the seller to reach out to provide next steps for the return, such as in cases of oversized or heavy items or when sending an item back to a seller located in another country. The seller may also provide you their own return shipping label.


----------



## Redkoi01

Jade4Me said:


> What a jolly happy expression and love his colors!
> 
> Love it!
> 
> Looks B+C grade to me. As others have posted, a legit certificate can be looked up online. If no website is listed, the certificate is probably fake.



I did a lot of reader has on this and the certificate looks real and has a website but after looking the certificate number it was non existent. I found a site that tells how to see if a certificate is legitimate and this one had everything except the photo was printed into the paper instead of a real photo. They are getting better and better about making fake ones look real. So sad after all this experiences I will always check the validity of the certificate online before even making a purchase. 
&#128512; I email the seller again and threaten to leave a bad review on eBay if not refunded and now he said he will refund so we will see what happens will keep you posted.


----------



## Junkenpo

In cases of SNAD (significantly not as described), the seller is responsible for return shipping. I would open a case due to his requirement of returning it at your expense.  You have the seller pics, the pics you took when you first got it, and the pics of it faded it out in color, but with matching internal stone lines. 

.
.
.
.
Silver Mom, love that bowl!  Gorgeous color and it looks very evenly shaped!

.
.
.
here are more pics of my little Donut.  I think I am actually going to call it that. lol "My Little Donut"


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Silver Mom said:


> Hi NYC Princess. Nice seeing you online.  Have a super great day.




Hello! What a beautiful green bowl! Did you get it from Alice?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> In cases of SNAD (significantly not as described), the seller is responsible for return shipping. I would open a case due to his requirement of returning it at your expense.  You have the seller pics, the pics you took when you first got it, and the pics of it faded it out in color, but with matching internal stone lines.
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Silver Mom, love that bowl!  Gorgeous color and it looks very evenly shaped!
> 
> .
> .
> .
> here are more pics of my little Donut.  I think I am actually going to call it that. lol "My Little Donut"



Perfect name - shaped like a donut and sweet like it too will you wear it in a chain? It will lol great on a longer white gold or silver chain I think...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> Hello! What a beautiful green bowl! Did you get it from Alice?



Good to see you hear NYCP - missed you


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Jade can be worn in all weather I think I've worn mine on vacation in the Caribbean when it was over 30 degrees and of course during the cold Canadian winters we get.
> Your bangle is too pretty not to wear &#128521;



Thanks again 2B_JM, that's good to know! I will be wearing them more now


----------



## Junkenpo

2boys_jademommy said:


> Perfect name - shaped like a donut and sweet like it too will you wear it in a chain? It will lol great on a longer white gold or silver chain I think...



Thanks!

I've been wearing it on a chain.  Yesterday I wore it on a 24 inch yellow gold chain. Today with a 16 inch one.  I also decided to try it this short sterling/rose quartz necklace. I liked the contrasting colors, though I don't know if I'd actually wear it out like that. hahaha


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Junkenpo said:


> In cases of SNAD (significantly not as described), the seller is responsible for return shipping. I would open a case due to his requirement of returning it at your expense.  You have the seller pics, the pics you took when you first got it, and the pics of it faded it out in color, but with matching internal stone lines.
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Silver Mom, love that bowl!  Gorgeous color and it looks very evenly shaped!
> 
> .
> .
> .
> here are more pics of my little Donut.  I think I am actually going to call it that. lol "My Little Donut"



How did I miss this? I love this! Most of the ones I've seen aren't shaped this.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Junkenpo said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I've been wearing it on a chain.  Yesterday I wore it on a 24 inch yellow gold chain. Today with a 16 inch one.  I also decided to try it this short sterling/rose quartz necklace. I liked the contrasting colors, though I don't know if I'd actually wear it out like that. hahaha



I like it both ways!  That would look great on brown leather cord too


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I've been wearing it on a chain.  Yesterday I wore it on a 24 inch yellow gold chain. Today with a 16 inch one.  I also decided to try it this short sterling/rose quartz necklace. I liked the contrasting colors, though I don't know if I'd actually wear it out like that. hahaha



I'm glad you understood my post with the spelling error - lol should have been look. Auto spell! 
The Quartz definately gives it a unique look but I like the clean simple look of the chain. And it looks great with the yellow gold. 
Beautiful smile you have JKP &#128522;


----------



## Jade4Me

Redkoi01 said:


> I did a lot of reader has on this and the certificate looks real and has a website but after looking the certificate number it was non existent. I found a site that tells how to see if a certificate is legitimate and this one had everything except the photo was printed into the paper instead of a real photo. They are getting better and better about making fake ones look real. So sad after all this experiences I will always check the validity of the certificate online before even making a purchase.
> &#128512; I email the seller again and threaten to leave a bad review on eBay if not refunded and now he said he will refund so we will see what happens will keep you posted.


Yes the certificate number has to bring up a valid and correct entry. Thankfully all my certificates check out OK online - whew!

Good for you on being assertive with this seller!


----------



## Silver Mom

Thanks JKP and NYC.  I got this beautiful bowl from 9SJW.  It is perfectly shaped.  Absolutely beautiful.  They had two and I bought the smaller one.  The larger one is still for sale.  I really think it is worth the price.  I love it.  JKP your donut pendant is absolutely gorgeous.  I would be so happy if it were mine.  It looks beautiful on you.


----------



## teagansmum

Redkoi01 said:


> I did a lot of reader has on this and the certificate looks real and has a website but after looking the certificate number it was non existent. I found a site that tells how to see if a certificate is legitimate and this one had everything except the photo was printed into the paper instead of a real photo. They are getting better and better about making fake ones look real. So sad after all this experiences I will always check the validity of the certificate online before even making a purchase.
> &#128512; I email the seller again and threaten to leave a bad review on eBay if not refunded and now he said he will refund so we will see what happens will keep you posted.



The seller has to pay for shipping back an item, as I just dealt with Ebay on another seller who had fake certificates. I got my refund fast before he sent the item out and had checked the certificate which was fake! Ebay told me right out that if he shipped it he would have to pay the fee of me shipping back.
The seller you are dealing with sent me a certificate of authenticity and it checked out on the website. I did pay a bit more than I'd usually pay, so I made sure everything was ok. I have another coming and will make sure it's actually grade A jadeite. If not, back it goes and I'll be contacting Ebay myself.
Do put a claim in with Ebay. They are good with this type of thing.


----------



## teagansmum

Junkenpo said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I've been wearing it on a chain.  Yesterday I wore it on a 24 inch yellow gold chain. Today with a 16 inch one.  I also decided to try it this short sterling/rose quartz necklace. I liked the contrasting colors, though I don't know if I'd actually wear it out like that. hahaha



Lovely necklace. I do love donut pendants and that one is lovely. Also, you have a brilliant smile!!


----------



## Redkoi01

Got a full refund!! &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;

I found 2 nice bangles, specially love the one that looks like cookies and cream!!


----------



## Jade4Me

Silver Mom said:


> Thanks JKP and NYC.  I got this beautiful bowl from 9SJW.  It is perfectly shaped.  Absolutely beautiful.  They had two and I bought the smaller one.  The larger one is still for sale.  I really think it is worth the price.  I love it.  JKP your donut pendant is absolutely gorgeous.  I would be so happy if it were mine.  It looks beautiful on you.


Would love to see a photo of it with your other Siberian jade pieces!  [emoji6] 


Redkoi01 said:


> Got a full refund!! &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;
> 
> I found 2 nice bangles, specially love the one that looks like cookies and cream!!


Yay!!! [emoji1] Those are pretty bangles - did you buy them?


----------



## BabyDarling

Hello all!

Dropping by in the midst of lunar new year celebrations  here's a quick pic of my Jade bangle and my 88 year old grandma's Jade bangle. She's worn hers for over 30 years. 




Will be back soon to slowly catch up with all the updates!


----------



## Redkoi01

BabyDarling said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Dropping by in the midst of lunar new year celebrations  here's a quick pic of my Jade bangle and my 88 year old grandma's Jade bangle. She's worn hers for over 30 years.
> 
> View attachment 3270928
> 
> 
> Will be back soon to slowly catch up with all the updates!



This photograph is beautiful!!! And the jade too.


----------



## Redkoi01

Jade4Me said:


> Would love to see a photo of it with your other Siberian jade pieces!  [emoji6]
> 
> Yay!!! [emoji1] Those are pretty bangles - did you buy them?



Yes I bought them and gave the black and white to my daughter. She loved it &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## BabyDarling

Redkoi01 said:


> This photograph is beautiful!!! And the jade too.




Thanks! was reading up on your experience with the colour polished bangle. So sad the lavender faded away, but glad you got your full refund!

The new Jade bangles you got are gorgeous too!


----------



## MingRui

Junkenpo said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I've been wearing it on a chain.  Yesterday I wore it on a 24 inch yellow gold chain. Today with a 16 inch one.  I also decided to try it this short sterling/rose quartz necklace. I liked the contrasting colors, though I don't know if I'd actually wear it out like that. hahaha



SO pretty! The color is just amazing. I like it best on a simple gold chain.


----------



## MingRui

crosso said:


> Thank you,  MingRui! No, it is black (grey, really!) jadeite. Can't remember for sure who I bought these from - it was either 3jade or unijade on ebay. I used a few of the beads to make this necklace with a black dragon/phoenix donut (bought from Suzanne's Corner ) a few months ago. Seems my jade addiction has expanded to making my own creations lately.[emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



Lovely! It looks delicate and feminine despite all the yang energy of the dark colors and dragon.


----------



## magdalinka

Hi lovely ladies. I have always loved jade and came across this bracelet recently. I am in love but know very little about it. Could anyone share their knowledge and wisdom? I am not even sure it's real jade. How do i tell? Any way to know the age? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Silver Mom

Jade4Me said:


> Would love to see a photo of it with your other Siberian jade pieces!  [emoji6]
> 
> J4M, I will post with my other siberian pieces when I get my new pendant back.  I had 9SJW make a round ball so I could make a pendant to match my siberian set.  When I get it back I will post.  My jeweler, Alice is making it for me right now.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Redkoi01 said:


> Got a full refund!! &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;
> 
> I found 2 nice bangles, specially love the one that looks like cookies and cream!!



That's awesome! Love the new bangles!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

BabyDarling said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Dropping by in the midst of lunar new year celebrations  here's a quick pic of my Jade bangle and my 88 year old grandma's Jade bangle. She's worn hers for over 30 years.
> 
> View attachment 3270928
> 
> 
> Will be back soon to slowly catch up with all the updates!


 
Great photo! Very pretty bangles


----------



## Cyanide Rose

magdalinka said:


> Hi lovely ladies. I have always loved jade and came across this bracelet recently. I am in love but know very little about it. Could anyone share their knowledge and wisdom? I am not even sure it's real jade. How do i tell? Any way to know the age? Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271146
> View attachment 3271148
> View attachment 3271149
> View attachment 3271150



I'm sorry I can't help you. I don't know that much about Jade. I can see why you like it though, it very pretty.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

What I'm wearing today


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BabyDarling said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Dropping by in the midst of lunar new year celebrations  here's a quick pic of my Jade bangle and my 88 year old grandma's Jade bangle. She's worn hers for over 30 years.
> 
> View attachment 3270928
> 
> 
> Will be back soon to slowly catch up with all the updates!



That's amazing! Your bangle looks lovely beside your grandma's bangle. Have you asked her if she has noticed any change in the years she has worn her bangle?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> Got a full refund!! &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;
> 
> I found 2 nice bangles, specially love the one that looks like cookies and cream!!



Both are beautiful in their own way. The cookies and cream has a very strong presence and the minty green is light even though it's a chunkier bangle. You're lucky to be able to share the joy of jade with your daughter


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> What I'm wearing today



Cool design! Where did you find this? It seems as though there are more and more contemporary designs being made out of jade than ever before.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

magdalinka said:


> Hi lovely ladies. I have always loved jade and came across this bracelet recently. I am in love but know very little about it. Could anyone share their knowledge and wisdom? I am not even sure it's real jade. How do i tell? Any way to know the age? Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271146
> View attachment 3271148
> View attachment 3271149
> View attachment 3271150



It's a very pretty design and I love the clasp. As for the type of stone, I am thinking that it is not jade. Not sure what it is....It's pretty though so wear it regardless of the stone


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Cool design! Where did you find this? It seems as though there are more and more contemporary designs being made out of jade than ever before.



Thanks 2B_JM!  While on vacation in myrtle beach this past summer, I saw a lady wearing one and really liked it. She said she had owned it many years and couldn't remember where she got it. So I checked loupe troop, etsy and eBay with no luck. I remembered it recently and checked eBay and found one there and bought it. Thank goodness the white metal is sterling silver or I wouldn't be able to wear it.


----------



## zipcount

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks 2B_JM!  While on vacation in myrtle beach this past summer, I saw a lady wearing one and really liked it. She said she had owned it many years and couldn't remember where she got it. So I checked loupe troop, etsy and eBay with no luck. I remembered it recently and checked eBay and found one there and bought it. Thank goodness the white metal is sterling silver or I wouldn't be able to wear it.



Do you remember the seller?  I would like to check it out.


----------



## BabyDarling

2boys_jademommy said:


> That's amazing! Your bangle looks lovely beside your grandma's bangle. Have you asked her if she has noticed any change in the years she has worn her bangle?




Yes! she said initially she didn't really like it because the colour was pale.. but over the years the colour became more beautiful. She's so cute, she kept telling me to wear my Jade bangle every day so that the more I wear it the nicer it will be.


----------



## magdalinka

Cyanide Rose said:


> I'm sorry I can't help you. I don't know that much about Jade. I can see why you like it though, it very pretty.





2boys_jademommy said:


> It's a very pretty design and I love the clasp. As for the type of stone, I am thinking that it is not jade. Not sure what it is....It's pretty though so wear it regardless of the stone


Thank you for your response. I did a little research and turns out it's advanturine. Still very pretty


----------



## Junkenpo

Redkoi01 said:


> Got a full refund!! &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;
> 
> I found 2 nice bangles, specially love the one that looks like cookies and cream!!



Those two are beautiful!  



BabyDarling said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Dropping by in the midst of lunar new year celebrations  here's a quick pic of my Jade bangle and my 88 year old grandma's Jade bangle. She's worn hers for over 30 years.
> 
> 
> Will be back soon to slowly catch up with all the updates!



How awesome to see generational jade love!  I'm hoping that my DS will continue to like jade.  He now has the jade snake charm I originally gave to my dad. His horse one disappeared... I'm thinking the loop cracked OR he gave it away to an admirer. I found out recently that his classmates are asking him for his things and sharing soul he is, he gives and trades for stuff.  He comes home with little things that classmates give him, too. Stamps, plastic beads... oh kindergartners.  I had been using the snake charm on a purse, but DS asked for it... I made sure to coach him to say "no" to anyone who asks for it because "it was his papa's and its special" So far, so good!  



magdalinka said:


> Hi lovely ladies. I have always loved jade and came across this bracelet recently. I am in love but know very little about it. Could anyone share their knowledge and wisdom? I am not even sure it's real jade. How do i tell? Any way to know the age? Thanks in advance!



I saw in your other post that you found out its aventurine! My guess would have been green chalcedony. It's very, very pretty! 



Cyanide Rose said:


> What I'm wearing today



Wow!  That's really unique looking. Excellent find!


----------



## Junkenpo

Ah ladies.... I never wear necklaces to bed, but My Little Donut calls out to be worn. I've taken to wearing it while sleeping the last 2 nights on the shorter gold chain, just to keep it on my skin. lol It's got the loveliest glassy polish, too.  It feels like a baby version of Smoke.


----------



## Redkoi01

I visited the store I usually buy my jade bangles today and because of the Chinese New Year they had a great variety and I found a beautiful thin bangle. I am I love with the deep green!!


----------



## Redkoi01

Here is a mod shot very difficult to photograph the 2 sides of green at a time since they are totally symmetrical!!

It is amazing how my love for jade has expand to my whole family. I give jade to the females in my family. So far my mom, sister and 2 daughters wear a permanent jade bangle on their left wrist. Hopefully one day we will all be together to have a multigenerational bangle photo.


----------



## BabyDarling

Junkenpo said:


> How awesome to see generational jade love!  I'm hoping that my DS will continue to like jade.  He now has the jade snake charm I originally gave to my dad. His horse one disappeared... I'm thinking the loop cracked OR he gave it away to an admirer. I found out recently that his classmates are asking him for his things and sharing soul he is, he gives and trades for stuff.  He comes home with little things that classmates give him, too. Stamps, plastic beads... oh kindergartners.  I had been using the snake charm on a purse, but DS asked for it... I made sure to coach him to say "no" to anyone who asks for it because "it was his papa's and its special" So far, so good!




hahaha! Your son is so so precious!!!  I hope he keeps the snake charm till he can pass it on to the next generation.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Junkenpo said:


> Ah ladies.... I never wear necklaces to bed, but My Little Donut calls out to be worn. I've taken to wearing it while sleeping the last 2 nights on the shorter gold chain, just to keep it on my skin. lol It's got the loveliest glassy polish, too.  It feels like a baby version of Smoke.



Thanks Junkenpo! Your donut is beautiful! Baby smoke should be worn often, it's a perfect size too


----------



## Cyanide Rose

zipcount said:


> Do you remember the seller?  I would like to check it out.



I sent you a PM, I wasn't sure of the rules of listing sellers on here.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Redkoi01 said:


> Here is a mod shot very difficult to photograph the 2 sides of green at a time since they are totally symmetrical!!
> 
> It is amazing how my love for jade has expand to my whole family. I give jade to the females in my family. So far my mom, sister and 2 daughters wear a permanent jade bangle on their left wrist. Hopefully one day we will all be together to have a multigenerational bangle photo.



Wow! It's gorgeous


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> Here is a mod shot very difficult to photograph the 2 sides of green at a time since they are totally symmetrical!!
> 
> It is amazing how my love for jade has expand to my whole family. I give jade to the females in my family. So far my mom, sister and 2 daughters wear a permanent jade bangle on their left wrist. Hopefully one day we will all be together to have a multigenerational bangle photo.



It's beautiful Red. I love how deep the green patch is and how it diffuses to a medium brighter green and then to a mint green. Great CNY present for yourself
Would be nice to see a multi generation pic of bangles? What colour bangles do your daughters wear and how old are they if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Those two are beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> How awesome to see generational jade love!  I'm hoping that my DS will continue to like jade.  He now has the jade snake charm I originally gave to my dad. His horse one disappeared... I'm thinking the loop cracked OR he gave it away to an admirer. I found out recently that his classmates are asking him for his things and sharing soul he is, he gives and trades for stuff.  He comes home with little things that classmates give him, too. Stamps, plastic beads... oh kindergartners.  I had been using the snake charm on a purse, but DS asked for it... I made sure to coach him to say "no" to anyone who asks for it because "it was his papa's and its special" So far, so good!
> 
> Your son sounds adorable! Mine like to trade things with their friends too  Definerly no trading of the snake charm
> 
> Your baby donut does match Smoke. Are you going to wear it on different chains? You can even make a "watch" style bracelet like Cyanide's &#128522;


----------



## Jade4Me

BabyDarling said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Dropping by in the midst of lunar new year celebrations  here's a quick pic of my Jade bangle and my 88 year old grandma's Jade bangle. She's worn hers for over 30 years.
> 
> View attachment 3270928
> 
> Will be back soon to slowly catch up with all the updates!


What a precious photo and love the gorgeous green jade in it, too!



Silver Mom said:


> Jade4Me said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to see a photo of it with your other Siberian jade pieces!  [emoji6]
> 
> J4M, I will post with my other siberian pieces when I get my new pendant back.  I had 9SJW make a round ball so I could make a pendant to match my siberian set.  When I get it back I will post.  My jeweler, Alice is making it for me right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to it!
> 
> 
> 
> Cyanide Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm wearing today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love this - please PM me the seller, too!
> 
> 
> 
> Redkoi01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a mod shot very difficult to photograph the 2 sides of green at a time since they are totally symmetrical!!
> 
> It is amazing how my love for jade has expand to my whole family. I give jade to the females in my family. So far my mom, sister and 2 daughters wear a permanent jade bangle on their left wrist. Hopefully one day we will all be together to have a multigenerational bangle photo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a gorgeous find and love the contrasts!
> 
> Wearing Mochi today and while in this pic her light olive green is a bit washed out in super bright sunlight, it shows some of her stone lines. Of her many stone lines, only one of the dark reddish brown ones can barely felt with a fingernail - the rest are completely smooth to the touch, and she has a lovely high chime.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gingercurls

Hi everyone! This is my first post on this forum. I just had to share my new Edwards black jade bangle from Allan Spehar. It has a 14mm width and an inner diameter of 60mm.


----------



## Redkoi01

2boys_jademommy said:


> It's beautiful Red. I love how deep the green patch is and how it diffuses to a medium brighter green and then to a mint green. Great CNY present for yourself
> Would be nice to see a multi generation pic of bangles? What colour bangles do your daughters wear and how old are they if you don't mind me asking.



Thank you &#128525; It was more of a Valentines present for myself!! HAPPY VALENTINES TO YOU ALL.&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;

My mom wears a translucent light green princess, my sister a d shape translucent white, my oldest daughter 20 took confetti with her which was white green red brown, my youngest 15 a black and white cookies and cream &#128512;


----------



## Junkenpo

Gingercurls said:


> Hi everyone! This is my first post on this forum. I just had to share my new Edwards black jade bangle from Allan Spehar. It has a 14mm width and an inner diameter of 60mm.




Welcome!  Allan is great, isn't he?  That EB looks awesome! Great quality, great fit.  I'm super envious, I'd love a bangle out of that material some day.


----------



## Junkenpo

Jade4Me said:


> Wearing Mochi today and while in this pic her light olive green is a bit washed out in super bright sunlight, it shows some of her stone lines. Of her many stone lines, only one of the dark reddish brown ones can barely felt with a fingernail - the rest are completely smooth to the touch, and she has a lovely high chime.



Great width on that one, she must feel lovely on.  I like the contrast of color her stone line offers.


----------



## Redkoi01

Every time I buy a jade bangle I tell myself this is it I am not buying anymore and then I see one I like and can't resist.... Anybody else feels the same way???


----------



## piosavsfan

I received the two green and lavender bangles I posted earlier . Seller had them listed as 2.5" (63.5 mm). I asked her to measure the inner diameter in mm and she got 60mm. I wasn't sure if they would fit so she sent them with pre-paid return label. I get them and they are 55mm sigh....


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> What a precious photo and love the gorgeous green jade in it, too!
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to it!
> 
> 
> I love this - please PM me the seller, too!
> 
> 
> What a gorgeous find and love the contrasts!
> 
> Wearing Mochi today and while in this pic her light olive green is a bit washed out in super bright sunlight, it shows some of her stone lines. Of her many stone lines, only one of the dark reddish brown ones can barely felt with a fingernail - the rest are completely smooth to the touch, and she has a lovely high chime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had forgotten you had Mochi - it's very nice stone lines and all. She's very earthy looking and kinda reminds me of my everyday bangle.
Click to expand...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Gingercurls said:


> Hi everyone! This is my first post on this forum. I just had to share my new Edwards black jade bangle from Allan Spehar. It has a 14mm width and an inner diameter of 60mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272662
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272663
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272664



Hi Gingercurls! I've heard of Allan's amazing work and yours is no exception. It's so shiny and looks great on you


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> Every time I buy a jade bangle I tell myself this is it I am not buying anymore and then I see one I like and can't resist.... Anybody else feels the same way???



I think most of the Jadies here can relate. We are all Jaddicts &#128539;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> I received the two green and lavender bangles I posted earlier . Seller had them listed as 2.5" (63.5 mm). I asked her to measure the inner diameter in mm and she got 60mm. I wasn't sure if they would fit so she sent them with pre-paid return label. I get them and they are 55mm sigh....


 
Whoa that is waaaay off. 
My bangle from JOJO was supposed to be 51 but is 50mm. Luckily it still fits. Personally anything more than 1 mm is not acceptable. Sellers should be more accurate and careful with their measurements


----------



## Junkenpo

Redkoi01 said:


> Every time I buy a jade bangle I tell myself this is it I am not buying anymore and then I see one I like and can't resist.... Anybody else feels the same way???



Oh yeah!  I always feel like "I'm done" because I haven't seen anything in my size/price range that tempts me... then something else comes along and does... probably because I still look!  hahah... If I was really done I'd probably stop the searching and just come here to admire everyone else's collections.   Yours are gorgeous!    I wish we all lived close enough together to just have lunch and bring our stuff to try on, admire, and take pictures.





piosavsfan said:


> I received the two green and lavender bangles I posted earlier . Seller had them listed as 2.5" (63.5 mm). I asked her to measure the inner diameter in mm and she got 60mm. I wasn't sure if they would fit so she sent them with pre-paid return label. I get them and they are 55mm sigh....



Was she using a caliper or trying to eyeball with a ruler? It's so heard to accurately measure inner diameter without a caliper... and sometimes with, if it's not calibrated properly.

I have bangle that's crooked (lopsided?) on the inside so the measurement is different depending on where its taken, even with calibrated calipers.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Gingercurls said:


> Hi everyone! This is my first post on this forum. I just had to share my new Edwards black jade bangle from Allan Spehar. It has a 14mm width and an inner diameter of 60mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272662
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272663
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272664




My My My, now that is impressive!  It's amazing!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Jade4Me said:


> What a precious photo and love the gorgeous green jade in it, too!
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to it!
> 
> 
> I love this - please PM me the seller, too!
> 
> 
> What a gorgeous find and love the contrasts!
> 
> Wearing Mochi today and while in this pic her light olive green is a bit washed out in super bright sunlight, it shows some of her stone lines. Of her many stone lines, only one of the dark reddish brown ones can barely felt with a fingernail - the rest are completely smooth to the touch, and she has a lovely high chime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the colors in Moshi, it's so earthy! It's just beautiful
Click to expand...


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Redkoi01 said:


> Every time I buy a jade bangle I tell myself this is it I am not buying anymore and then I see one I like and can't resist.... Anybody else feels the same way???



I feel that way all the time! You collection is lovely. You are lucky you have shops near by that you can visit,  there isn't anything like that where I live.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

piosavsfan said:


> I received the two green and lavender bangles I posted earlier . Seller had them listed as 2.5" (63.5 mm). I asked her to measure the inner diameter in mm and she got 60mm. I wasn't sure if they would fit so she sent them with pre-paid return label. I get them and they are 55mm sigh....



I'm sorry they didn't fit.  Figuring out the size is difficult.  It seems the sellers are off most of the time. I have 2 that do not fit. I didn't send the back because it was my fault since I didn't know about sizes at the time. Hopefully you can find some more you like in your size.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Jade4Me said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a precious photo and love the gorgeous green jade in it, too!
> 
> 
> 
> I had forgotten you had Mochi - it's very nice stone lines and all. She's very earthy looking and kinda reminds me of my everyday bangle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL 2B_JM, I just got to you post and saw we thought the same thing about Jade4Me's bangle
Click to expand...


----------



## Junkenpo

Just remembered I forgot to post these the other day.   My donut earrings with the new donut.  You can really see the difference in the quality of the jade: color, translucency, grain, polish.  

I think I need to get a longer chain and then it'll be easier to play with (like a worry stone) during the day.


----------



## Jade4Me

Gingercurls said:


> Hi everyone! This is my first post on this forum. I just had to share my new Edwards black jade bangle from Allan Spehar. It has a 14mm width and an inner diameter of 60mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272662
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272663
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272664


So gorgeous! Thanks for sharing and congratulations!


----------



## Jade4Me

Junkenpo said:


> Great width on that one, she must feel lovely on.  I like the contrast of color her stone line offers.


Thanks! I love your new donut and admire its fine grain and translucence!


Redkoi01 said:


> Every time I buy a jade bangle I tell myself this is it I am not buying anymore and then I see one I like and can't resist.... Anybody else feels the same way???


All the time LOL!


piosavsfan said:


> I received the two green and lavender bangles I posted earlier . Seller had them listed as 2.5" (63.5 mm). I asked her to measure the inner diameter in mm and she got 60mm. I wasn't sure if they would fit so she sent them with pre-paid return label. I get them and they are 55mm sigh....


Glad you can return them. How disappointing the sizes were so way off!


2boys_jademommy said:


> Jade4Me said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a precious photo and love the gorgeous green jade in it, too!
> 
> 
> 
> I had forgotten you had Mochi - it's very nice stone lines and all. She's very earthy looking and kinda reminds me of my everyday bangle.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Junkenpo said:


> Just remembered I forgot to post these the other day.   My donut earrings with the new donut.  You can really see the difference in the quality of the jade: color, translucency, grain, polish.
> 
> I think I need to get a longer chain and then it'll be easier to play with (like a worry stone) during the day.



Very pretty Junkenpo! I really like those earrings too. 

I have a baht gold mercy Buddha amulet that I wore on a long chain for that same reason. But I didn't realize how much it bumped into things like counters or the washer and the like. I scratched up the clear casing of my amulet pretty good. I ended up putting it on an 18 inch baht gold bar style chain. My jeweler said he couldn't do anything about the scratches and that I was lucky I didn't crack it. So I just wanted to share my experience with a longer chain with you


----------



## piosavsfan

Redkoi01 said:


> Here is a mod shot very difficult to photograph the 2 sides of green at a time since they are totally symmetrical!!
> 
> It is amazing how my love for jade has expand to my whole family. I give jade to the females in my family. So far my mom, sister and 2 daughters wear a permanent jade bangle on their left wrist. Hopefully one day we will all be together to have a multigenerational bangle photo.



The bright green pops! Love it.



Gingercurls said:


> Hi everyone! This is my first post on this forum. I just had to share my new Edwards black jade bangle from Allan Spehar. It has a 14mm width and an inner diameter of 60mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272662
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272663
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272664



What a sexy bangle! I love the look of the square bangles. 




Junkenpo said:


> Oh yeah!  I always feel like "I'm done" because I haven't seen anything in my size/price range that tempts me... then something else comes along and does... probably because I still look!  hahah... If I was really done I'd probably stop the searching and just come here to admire everyone else's collections.   Yours are gorgeous!    I wish we all lived close enough together to just have lunch and bring our stuff to try on, admire, and take pictures.
> 
> Was she using a caliper or trying to eyeball with a ruler? It's so heard to accurately measure inner diameter without a caliper... and sometimes with, if it's not calibrated properly.
> 
> I have bangle that's crooked (lopsided?) on the inside so the measurement is different depending on where its taken, even with calibrated calipers.



I'm not sure how she tried to measure. I don't have calipers but I've still been able to verify the measurements of the bangles I bought with a ruler. To be 5 mm off is ridiculous even with a ruler. 

I was so disappointed by the tiny bangles (next to my big hands they looked like they were meant for a baby), I ended up buying two more from sellers that are new to me. First one looks like a mottled light lavender and green. The second one looks like it has a lot of inclusions but I really like the look. I hope it is as teal green in person.


----------



## teagansmum

piosavsfan said:


> The bright green pops! Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> What a sexy bangle! I love the look of the square bangles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how she tried to measure. I don't have calipers but I've still been able to verify the measurements of the bangles I bought with a ruler. To be 5 mm off is ridiculous even with a ruler.
> 
> I was so disappointed by the tiny bangles (next to my big hands they looked like they were meant for a baby), I ended up buying two more from sellers that are new to me. First one looks like a mottled light lavender and green. The second one looks like it has a lot of inclusions but I really like the look. I hope it is as teal green in person.



Both are stunning but that second one is gorgeous!!! Even with inclusions I'm sure it will be beautiful. I myself love stone lines as they give the jade so much character.


----------



## teagansmum

Redkoi01 said:


> Every time I buy a jade bangle I tell myself this is it I am not buying anymore and then I see one I like and can't resist.... Anybody else feels the same way???



What a beautiful collections!!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Everyone's bangles are so beautiful 

I just wanted to share what I'm wearing today. The color is hard to photograph but it's pretty close in real life. It has some pretty nice translucent spots. There is a few stone lines, one you can feel a bit. It was hard to catch but you can kinda see it on the left. I didn't mind it because I really loved the color. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Jade4Me

piosavsfan said:


> The bright green pops! Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> What a sexy bangle! I love the look of the square bangles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how she tried to measure. I don't have calipers but I've still been able to verify the measurements of the bangles I bought with a ruler. To be 5 mm off is ridiculous even with a ruler.
> 
> I was so disappointed by the tiny bangles (next to my big hands they looked like they were meant for a baby), I ended up buying two more from sellers that are new to me. First one looks like a mottled light lavender and green. The second one looks like it has a lot of inclusions but I really like the look. I hope it is as teal green in person.


Nice! I'm partial to dark jade so I especially love the darker one!


Cyanide Rose said:


> Everyone's bangles are so beautiful
> 
> I just wanted to share what I'm wearing today. The color is hard to photograph but it's pretty close in real life. It has some pretty nice translucent spots. There is a few stone lines, one you can feel a bit. It was hard to catch but you can kinda see it on the left. I didn't mind it because I really loved the color. Thanks for letting me share.


Happy green!  

Still wearing Mochi, but doing a rare stack today with my nephrite princess bangle separated by a silicone bead bracelet.


----------



## crosso

Pure white jadeite today &#9786;
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> The bright green pops! Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> What a sexy bangle! I love the look of the square bangles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how she tried to measure. I don't have calipers but I've still been able to verify the measurements of the bangles I bought with a ruler. To be 5 mm off is ridiculous even with a ruler.
> 
> I was so disappointed by the tiny bangles (next to my big hands they looked like they were meant for a baby), I ended up buying two more from sellers that are new to me. First one looks like a mottled light lavender and green. The second one looks like it has a lot of inclusions but I really like the look. I hope it is as teal green in person.



Hope you have better luck with these two bangles. They are so different and beautiful in their own right. I really like the darker one. Very dramatic with the dark blue green


----------



## crosso

piosavsfan said:


> The bright green pops! Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> What a sexy bangle! I love the look of the square bangles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how she tried to measure. I don't have calipers but I've still been able to verify the measurements of the bangles I bought with a ruler. To be 5 mm off is ridiculous even with a ruler.
> 
> I was so disappointed by the tiny bangles (next to my big hands they looked like they were meant for a baby), I ended up buying two more from sellers that are new to me. First one looks like a mottled light lavender and green. The second one looks like it has a lot of inclusions but I really like the look. I hope it is as teal green in person.


Both of these are lovely! I like the dark one too, very dramatic and sexy!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## teagansmum

crosso said:


> Pure white jadeite today &#9786;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



What a lovely set!! I would have never thought of that design for earrings. You have such a knack for designing jewelry. I've also never seen that type of carving in a jade ring. Beautiful!!


----------



## Redkoi01

piosavsfan said:


> The bright green pops! Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> What a sexy bangle! I love the look of the square bangles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how she tried to measure. I don't have calipers but I've still been able to verify the measurements of the bangles I bought with a ruler. To be 5 mm off is ridiculous even with a ruler.
> 
> I was so disappointed by the tiny bangles (next to my big hands they looked like they were meant for a baby), I ended up buying two more from sellers that are new to me. First one looks like a mottled light lavender and green. The second one looks like it has a lot of inclusions but I really like the look. I hope it is as teal green in person.



This bangles are gorgeous!!!  Do you mind sharing the seller?? What color were the ones you returned??


----------



## piosavsfan

Redkoi01 said:


> This bangles are gorgeous!!!  Do you mind sharing the seller?? What color were the ones you returned??



I returned a lavender and a green. Both bangles above are from Ebay, the dark green is from yokdeejadeite and the lavender/green is from linsjade. They were $60 each and both sellers have other pretty affordable bangles.


----------



## angelicskater16

My new Red Jade Diamond ring.&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Redkoi01

Wow!!! Your ring is amazing!!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Redkoi01

What do you all think about this bangle?? It has like a minty green color and it is even all around. 

The girl at the store where I bought the one with the green spots called me. She said they got this and it is better quality that I should get this instead. But not sure what to do my heart is torn between both.... The white with green spots is so eye catchy but the mint green is even color and has beautiful chime.... &#128563; Tough  choice...


----------



## angelicskater16

Thank you!!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

angelicskater16 said:


> My new Red Jade Diamond ring.&#10084;&#65039;



It's absolutely gorgeous! The red is so vivid. Where did you find her?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> What do you all think about this bangle?? It has like a minty green color and it is even all around.
> 
> The girl at the store where I bought the one with the green spots called me. She said they got this and it is better quality that I should get this instead. But not sure what to do my heart is torn between both.... The white with green spots is so eye catchy but the mint green is even color and has beautiful chime.... &#128563; Tough  choice...



Can you post the other bangle again....
Which one calls out to you more?


----------



## angelicskater16

We found her at our local jeweler. Thanks!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

angelicskater16 said:


> My new Red Jade Diamond ring.&#10084;&#65039;



This is TDF! What an amazing piece of wearable art


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Redkoi01 said:


> What do you all think about this bangle?? It has like a minty green color and it is even all around.
> 
> The girl at the store where I bought the one with the green spots called me. She said they got this and it is better quality that I should get this instead. But not sure what to do my heart is torn between both.... The white with green spots is so eye catchy but the mint green is even color and has beautiful chime.... &#128563; Tough  choice...



Very tough choice indeed. I like this one because it has more green that is spread throughout the entire bangle. You will probably just go back and get the other one later lol


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Jade4Me said:


> Nice! I'm partial to dark jade so I especially love the darker one!
> 
> Happy green!
> 
> Still wearing Mochi, but doing a rare stack today with my nephrite princess bangle separated by a silicone bead bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273586



Beautiful stack


----------



## Redkoi01

Cyanide Rose said:


> Very tough choice indeed. I like this one because it has more green that is spread throughout the entire bangle. You will probably just go back and get the other one later lol



That is exactly what she said about there green being more even thought the bangle. This time they had so many beautiful ones specially 2 ice jade bangles at an affordable price but a bit big for me &#128546; I though smaller since bangles would be easier to find but I was wrong.


----------



## Redkoi01

What is the difference between transparency and translucency in jade??? Also what is the difference between 3A and 6A quality bangle???  
Any idea??


----------



## angelicskater16

Thank you! 



Cyanide Rose said:


> This is TDF! What an amazing piece of wearable art


----------



## Junkenpo

Redkoi01 said:


> What is the difference between transparency and translucency in jade??? Also what is the difference between 3A and 6A quality bangle???
> Any idea??



My understanding... 

transparent = see through
translucent = allows light through

... so most jade is translucent to a degree.. you put it up to the light or hold a flash light and light leaks through, but very few stones are flawless enough to also be able to see through... like when they put an icy, clear jade on paper and you can actually read the text below it. 

I've never heard jade qualified as 3A or 6A... reminds me of pearl grading.  To me, jade is either A jade or not, and if A jade, then we're haggling over all the points that price it out... translucency, grain, color, stone lines, flowers, pattern, cut, polish, etc


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> What do you all think about this bangle?? It has like a minty green color and it is even all around.
> 
> The girl at the store where I bought the one with the green spots called me. She said they got this and it is better quality that I should get this instead. But not sure what to do my heart is torn between both.... The white with green spots is so eye catchy but the mint green is even color and has beautiful chime.... &#128563; Tough  choice...



I found the pic of the white bangle with the dark green patch and both of these are nice in different ways. The white bangle is more striking and has more energy. This one does have more green and is very soothing. It is a classically beautiful bangle. Of course you should get the one which captures your heart more but if you are asking our opinions then personally I would choose the white bangle with the spot. You can not go wrong either way. Let us know which one your choose &#128522;


----------



## Junkenpo

angelicskater16 said:


> My new Red Jade Diamond ring.&#10084;&#65039;



beautiful!  what a great ring... love the deep red and the sparkliness of the diamonds!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> My understanding...
> 
> transparent = see through
> translucent = allows light through
> 
> ... so most jade is translucent to a degree.. you put it up to the light or hold a flash light and light leaks through, but very few stones are flawless enough to also be able to see through... like when they put an icy, clear jade on paper and you can actually read the text below it.
> 
> I've never heard jade qualified as 3A or 6A... reminds me of pearl grading.  To me, jade is either A jade or not, and if A jade, then we're haggling over all the points that price it out... translucency, grain, color, stone lines, flowers, pattern, cut, polish, etc



Great explanation JKP! I've never heard of 3A or 6A either...


----------



## Redkoi01

Thank you for the explanation!!! It was so easy to understand that way. 
Well I ended up buying a totally different one that was the one that caught my eye first but was out of my comfort zone. I usually buy light green or white. This one is so dark green it looks black indoors. It is my perfect size and made of Lao pit jadeite from Burma grade A.


----------



## angelicskater16

Thank you!!!&#128522;&#128538; 


Junkenpo said:


> beautiful!  what a great ring... love the deep red and the sparkliness of the diamonds!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> Thank you for the explanation!!! It was so easy to understand that way.
> Well I ended up buying a totally different one that was the one that caught my eye first but was out of my comfort zone. I usually buy light green or white. This one is so dark green it looks black indoors. It is my perfect size and made of Lao pit jadeite from Burma grade A.



Congratulations on your new bangle! It's gorgeous. I really like the deep rich green. The proportion of the bangle looks great too and is a nice fit on your wrist. Very happy you found the one for you &#128522;


----------



## Redkoi01

2boys_jademommy said:


> Congratulations on your new bangle! It's gorgeous. I really like the deep rich green. The proportion of the bangle looks great too and is a nice fit on your wrist. Very happy you found the one for you &#128522;



Thank you &#128149;


----------



## Ixorajade

Redkoi01 said:


> Thank you for the explanation!!! It was so easy to understand that way.
> Well I ended up buying a totally different one that was the one that caught my eye first but was out of my comfort zone. I usually buy light green or white. This one is so dark green it looks black indoors. It is my perfect size and made of Lao pit jadeite from Burma grade
> 
> Beautiful bangle!  Makes me think of visiting ur city to jade shop!


----------



## Ixorajade

angelicskater16 said:


> My new Red Jade Diamond ring.&#10084;&#65039;



It's my first time seeing such deep red jade.. Looks almost like a ruby!


----------



## Ixorajade

Cyanide Rose said:


> Everyone's bangles are so beautiful
> 
> I just wanted to share what I'm wearing today. The color is hard to photograph but it's pretty close in real life. It has some pretty nice translucent spots. There is a few stone lines, one you can feel a bit. It was hard to catch but you can kinda see it on the left. I didn't mind it because I really loved the color. Thanks for letting me share.



This is a nice vibrant green.  Is it made from nephrite or jadeite?


----------



## Junkenpo

Okay... here's a question for us jade addicts...

Do you ever get jade fatigue with your collection?  I think I had it last week... I couldn't decide on what bangle to put on the left, wound up just wearing my onyx bracelet most of the week and a leather one a couple times. I wound up with Elsa (white carved) for the weekend and switched to PL yesterday. 

Usually I'll feel a pull to wear a certain jade, but except for the new donut, there was no "call" to wear any other jade.


----------



## Junkenpo

Redkoi01 said:


> Thank you for the explanation!!! It was so easy to understand that way.
> Well I ended up buying a totally different one that was the one that caught my eye first but was out of my comfort zone. I usually buy light green or white. This one is so dark green it looks black indoors. It is my perfect size and made of Lao pit jadeite from Burma grade A.



That looks like a really great dark color... nice contrast to your garmin! I have the same watch in black... it always sits next to Smoke. lol


----------



## angelicskater16

Yeah I agree but when you see it in person it's quite different looking to a ruby. It's more of an auburn color then an actual deep red but in the pic it made the Jade look deep red. 



Ixorajade said:


> It's my first time seeing such deep red jade.. Looks almost like a ruby!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Okay... here's a question for us jade addicts...
> 
> Do you ever get jade fatigue with your collection?  I think I had it last week... I couldn't decide on what bangle to put on the left, wound up just wearing my onyx bracelet most of the week and a leather one a couple times. I wound up with Elsa (white carved) for the weekend and switched to PL yesterday.
> 
> Usually I'll feel a pull to wear a certain jade, but except for the new donut, there was no "call" to wear any other jade.



Since I got the black Hetian bangle from JoJo, I haven't felt the "pull" to wear other bangles so for the past 3 months I have been wearing the earthy green on the left and black bangle on the right. I also have not worn my jade ring or jade earrings much.....


----------



## piosavsfan

Wearing one of my favorite stacks!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Redkoi01 said:


> Thank you for the explanation!!! It was so easy to understand that way.
> Well I ended up buying a totally different one that was the one that caught my eye first but was out of my comfort zone. I usually buy light green or white. This one is so dark green it looks black indoors. It is my perfect size and made of Lao pit jadeite from Burma grade A.



Wow! You picked a winner, I love the color. Excellent choice!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Ixorajade said:


> This is a nice vibrant green.  Is it made from nephrite or jadeite?



Thank you   I'm not a 100% sure but I think it's jadeite. I should probably start writing these things down.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Junkenpo said:


> Okay... here's a question for us jade addicts...
> 
> Do you ever get jade fatigue with your collection?  I think I had it last week... I couldn't decide on what bangle to put on the left, wound up just wearing my onyx bracelet most of the week and a leather one a couple times. I wound up with Elsa (white carved) for the weekend and switched to PL yesterday.
> 
> Usually I'll feel a pull to wear a certain jade, but except for the new donut, there was no "call" to wear any other jade.



Jade is relatively new to me but I do get that way with rings. I have noticed that the Jade bangles have me wearing an array of different rings on my right hand since I do try to match my ring to the bangle, if I can. Normally, I would just wear the same two rings everyday.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I just wanted to share what I'm wearing today


----------



## teagansmum

Today I am wearing my favorite every day bangles to work. Hope is one of my favorites as she has a minty green color to her that I can't seem to pick up in the photo. She looks white in my photo, but is clearly green in person.She seems to enjoy the warmth of summer best when she glows.




On my left is Noel and Twiggy. I don't usually stack but I like the wooden beads between them when I do.


----------



## piosavsfan

Here is a 54.4 mm lavender and green bangle that seems reasonably priced if anyone is interested. It is too small for me otherwise I would be all over it. 
http://www.yokdeejadeite.com/collections/bangle/products/151227


----------



## piosavsfan

teagansmum said:


> Today I am wearing my favorite every day bangles to work. Hope is one of my favorites as she has a minty green color to her that I can't seem to pick up in the photo. She looks white in my photo, but is clearly green in person.She seems to enjoy the warmth of summer best when she glows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my left is Noel and Twiggy. I don't usually stack but I like the wooden beads between them when I do.


Love all your bangles but especially Noel. So unique.


----------



## Redkoi01

Junkenpo said:


> That looks like a really great dark color... nice contrast to your garmin! I have the same watch in black... it always sits next to Smoke. lol



Thank you! &#128149;&#128149; I finally found my everyday bangle.


----------



## Redkoi01

piosavsfan said:


> Wearing one of my favorite stacks!



This looks beautiful &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;


----------



## Redkoi01

teagansmum said:


> Today I am wearing my favorite every day bangles to work. Hope is one of my favorites as she has a minty green color to her that I can't seem to pick up in the photo. She looks white in my photo, but is clearly green in person.She seems to enjoy the warmth of summer best when she glows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my left is Noel and Twiggy. I don't usually stack but I like the wooden beads between them when I do.



Hope is beautiful but my favorite is still Noel so special&#128149;&#128149; they look great on you!!


----------



## Jade4Me

crosso said:


> Pure white jadeite today &#9786;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Very pretty all your snow white pieces, but that bird/phoenix is so feminine and charming!


----------



## Jade4Me

angelicskater16 said:


> My new Red Jade Diamond ring.&#10084;&#65039;


Stunning, elegant, and TDF! Congrats!



Redkoi01 said:


> Thank you for the explanation!!! It was so easy to understand that way.
> Well I ended up buying a totally different one that was the one that caught my eye first but was out of my comfort zone. I usually buy light green or white. This one is so dark green it looks black indoors. It is my perfect size and made of Lao pit jadeite from Burma grade A.


Love, love, love this one and it does look perfect on you!



Junkenpo said:


> Okay... here's a question for us jade addicts...
> 
> Do you ever get jade fatigue with your collection?  I think I had it last week... I couldn't decide on what bangle to put on the left, wound up just wearing my onyx bracelet most of the week and a leather one a couple times. I wound up with Elsa (white carved) for the weekend and switched to PL yesterday.
> 
> Usually I'll feel a pull to wear a certain jade, but except for the new donut, there was no "call" to wear any other jade.


Yes, I sometimes feel that way and in about a day I'm over it and back to my daily rotations on my left wrist!


----------



## Jade4Me

piosavsfan said:


> Wearing one of my favorite stacks!


So soft and pretty!



Cyanide Rose said:


> I just wanted to share what I'm wearing today


Love the bold patterns and earthy colors!



teagansmum said:


> Today I am wearing my favorite every day bangles to work. Hope is one of my favorites as she has a minty green color to her that I can't seem to pick up in the photo. She looks white in my photo, but is clearly green in person.She seems to enjoy the warmth of summer best when she glows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my left is Noel and Twiggy. I don't usually stack but I like the wooden beads between them when I do.


All are so gorgeous, but agree that Noel is extra special!


----------



## teagansmum

Thank you ladies!
Piosavsfan, your stack is so dainty and classy.
CyanideRose, can you tell us what your bangle is? I love the coloring.


----------



## Redkoi01

This was such an amazing surprise!!! I had just seen my bangle indoors and today this happened when the sun was hitting her!!! Looks super green!!! Super in love with her, trying to figure out a good name for her. &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> This was such an amazing surprise!!! I had just seen my bangle indoors and today this happened when the sun was hitting her!!! Looks super green!!! Super in love with her, trying to figure out a good name for her. &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;



Pretty swirls of white Amazing what lighting does to Jade!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> Wearing one of my favorite stacks!



I can see why it's a favourite. Very calm soft colours. That lavender bead near the centre is so yummy looking - a bangle in that colour would be gorgeous!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> Today I am wearing my favorite every day bangles to work. Hope is one of my favorites as she has a minty green color to her that I can't seem to pick up in the photo. She looks white in my photo, but is clearly green in person.She seems to enjoy the warmth of summer best when she glows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my left is Noel and Twiggy. I don't usually stack but I like the wooden beads between them when I do.



You have the energy on one wrist and serenity on the other - perfect balance 
Hope is beautiful. Looks jelly like and I love that little yellow ray of sun on her. &#128522;


----------



## crosso

Wearing Cypress today, a long neglected BC nephrite bangle. This is my widest bangle and is heavier than I'm used to! Teagansmom, is Twiggy BC nephrite also?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Wearing Cypress today, a long neglected BC nephrite bangle. This is my widest bangle and is heavier than I'm used to! Teagansmom, is Twiggy BC nephrite also?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



Now that is a chunky bangle! Bold and beautiful probably looks best worn just like that - on its own &#128522;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

How wide is Cypress by the way?


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> Now that is a chunky bangle! Bold and beautiful probably looks best worn just like that - on its own &#128522;


Thanks, 2boys_jademommy! It is just shy of 1 inch, about 24 or 25mm.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## teagansmum

crosso said:


> Wearing Cypress today, a long neglected BC nephrite bangle. This is my widest bangle and is heavier than I'm used to! Teagansmom, is Twiggy BC nephrite also?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



I love your nephrite crosso and I've been looking for a princess version as my green twiggy is jadeite. She's one I wear every day as she's very easy to wear.


----------



## teagansmum

2boys_jademommy said:


> You have the energy on one wrist and serenity on the other - perfect balance
> Hope is beautiful. Looks jelly like and I love that little yellow ray of sun on her. &#128522;[/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you. &#128522;. I try to balance my bangles on how I feel that day, but when picking bangles I always tend to lean towards these. Noel hasn't been off my wrist since I got her, and I think my calmness these days is directly from her. Funny how jade can play with our feelings.


----------



## crosso

teagansmum said:


> I love your nephrite crosso and I've been looking for a princess version as my green twiggy is jadeite. She's one I wear every day as she's very easy to wear.


Thanks, Tea!
Ah, yes, when I zoom in on the pic, I can see Twiggy's texture. Very pretty! 
I think I don't wear this one as much because I prefer princess or smaller d-shapes for every day wear. I like Cypress, it just feels kinda bulky and seems to get in the way more. Good thing nephrite is so tough!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## teagansmum

Redkoi01 said:


> This was such an amazing surprise!!! I had just seen my bangle indoors and today this happened when the sun was hitting her!!! Looks super green!!! Super in love with her, trying to figure out a good name for her. &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;



WOW!! I could stare at her for hours! So many dreamy swirls in her.


----------



## teagansmum

crosso said:


> Thanks, Tea!
> Ah, yes, when I zoom in on the pic, I can see Twiggy's texture. Very pretty!
> I think I don't wear this one as much because I prefer princess or smaller d-shapes for every day wear. I like Cypress, it just feels kinda bulky and seems to get in the way more. Good thing nephrite is so tough!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



When I first started collecting I wore my more heavy chunky bangles and loved them so much, but now that I'm getting older and my wrists are weaker, I can't wear them comfortably anymore. 
Here is a better photos of Twiggy (green jadeite)


----------



## cdtracing

Redkoi01 said:


> This was such an amazing surprise!!! I had just seen my bangle indoors and today this happened when the sun was hitting her!!! Looks super green!!! Super in love with her, trying to figure out a good name for her. &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;



Wow!  Love the swirl pattern.  Amazing how the light play changes the look of Jade.


----------



## cdtracing

crosso said:


> Wearing Cypress today, a long neglected BC nephrite bangle. This is my widest bangle and is heavier than I'm used to! Teagansmom, is Twiggy BC nephrite also?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



Love how deep green Cypress is!


----------



## Redkoi01

teagansmum said:


> When I first started collecting I wore my more heavy chunky bangles and loved them so much, but now that I'm getting older and my wrists are weaker, I can't wear them comfortably anymore.
> Here is a better photos of Twiggy (green jadeite)



Twiggy is amazing!!! &#128525;


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Jade4Me said:


> So soft and pretty!
> 
> 
> Love the bold patterns and earthy colors!
> 
> 
> All are so gorgeous, but agree that Noel is extra special!



Thank Jade4Me &#128522;


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Redkoi01 said:


> This was such an amazing surprise!!! I had just seen my bangle indoors and today this happened when the sun was hitting her!!! Looks super green!!! Super in love with her, trying to figure out a good name for her. &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;



She is quite lovely. Congratulations


----------



## Cyanide Rose

teagansmum said:


> Thank you ladies!
> Piosavsfan, your stack is so dainty and classy.
> CyanideRose, can you tell us what your bangle is? I love the coloring.



Teagansmum, Noel is beautiful! I love all the different colors. I've never seen one like her, you are quite lucky to have her 

The brown bangle is nephrite. She has quite a bit of age to her so I don't wear her much but I like looking at her layers and some of the golden spots actually kinda look like really honey to me lol. Thanks for asking about her


----------



## teagansmum

Cyanide Rose said:


> Teagansmum, Noel is beautiful! I love all the different colors. I've never seen one like her, you are quite lucky to have her
> 
> The brown bangle is nephrite. She has quite a bit of age to her so I don't wear her much but I like looking at her layers and some of the golden spots actually kinda look like really honey to me lol. Thanks for asking about her



I can picture holding her in person by the way you described her with honey spots. I love the colors and she reminds me of an autumn bangle.


----------



## Jade4Me

Redkoi01 said:


> This was such an amazing surprise!!! I had just seen my bangle indoors and today this happened when the sun was hitting her!!! Looks super green!!! Super in love with her, trying to figure out a good name for her. &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;


Lovely! The name Galaxy came to mind...  


crosso said:


> Wearing Cypress today, a long neglected BC nephrite bangle. This is my widest bangle and is heavier than I'm used to! Teagansmom, is Twiggy BC nephrite also?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Love its rich dark green bold presence!


----------



## Jade4Me

teagansmum said:


> When I first started collecting I wore my more heavy chunky bangles and loved them so much, but now that I'm getting older and my wrists are weaker, I can't wear them comfortably anymore.
> Here is a better photos of Twiggy (green jadeite)


Twiggy makes me want a thinner rich green princess!  

I've been drawn to thinner lighter bangles recently, too. I still pull out the wider chunkier ones to mix things up, but then go back to the leaner ones.


----------



## teagansmum

Jade4Me said:


> Twiggy makes me want a thinner rich green princess!
> 
> I've been drawn to thinner lighter bangles recently, too. I still pull out the wider chunkier ones to mix things up, but then go back to the leaner ones.



You have convinced me to search out a shiny green nephrite princess. lol


----------



## Cyanide Rose

teagansmum said:


> I can picture holding her in person by the way you described her with honey spots. I love the colors and she reminds me of an autumn bangle.




Thanks  teagansmum, I had  to google autumn bangle. They are very interesting and have a nice depth to them.  I have learned so much here.  Thanks &#128522;


----------



## teagansmum

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks  teagansmum, I had  to google autumn bangle. They are very interesting and have a nice depth to them.  I have learned so much here.  Thanks &#128522;



I had no idea there was such a bangle called that! I just thought your bangle colors reminded me of autumn colors. Now I've learned something. Thank you!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

teagansmum said:


> I had no idea there was such a bangle called that! I just thought your bangle colors reminded me of autumn colors. Now I've learned something. Thank you!



LOL HaHaHaHa! That totally made me laugh out loud


----------



## Silver Mom

As promised, I am posting my siberian nephrite bangle, ear rings, and pendant because Alice, my jeweler just finished my pendant and I picked it up this afternoon.  I am displaying it in my new siberian nephrite bowl.  Glad everything is finally finished.


----------



## crosso

Silver Mom said:


> As promised, I am posting my siberian nephrite bangle, ear rings, and pendant because Alice, my jeweler just finished my pendant and I picked it up this afternoon.  I am displaying it in my new siberian nephrite bowl.  Glad everything is finally finished.


Wow, so beautiful, Silver Mom! The quality of the material is just amazing. I especially love the bright spring green of your bangle![emoji7] 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Jade4Me

Silver Mom said:


> As promised, I am posting my siberian nephrite bangle, ear rings, and pendant because Alice, my jeweler just finished my pendant and I picked it up this afternoon.  I am displaying it in my new siberian nephrite bowl.  Glad everything is finally finished.


Truly breath taking!!! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## piosavsfan

Silver Mom said:


> As promised, I am posting my siberian nephrite bangle, ear rings, and pendant because Alice, my jeweler just finished my pendant and I picked it up this afternoon.  I am displaying it in my new siberian nephrite bowl.  Glad everything is finally finished.



Beautiful set. Your bangle reminds me of a kiwi, so yummy looking! Lol


----------



## Ixorajade

Silver Mom said:


> As promised, I am posting my siberian nephrite bangle, ear rings, and pendant because Alice, my jeweler just finished my pendant and I picked it up this afternoon.  I am displaying it in my new siberian nephrite bowl.  Glad everything is finally finished.



They look gorgeous!! Love how Alice set the pendant


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> As promised, I am posting my siberian nephrite bangle, ear rings, and pendant because Alice, my jeweler just finished my pendant and I picked it up this afternoon.  I am displaying it in my new siberian nephrite bowl.  Glad everything is finally finished.



What a regal looking set. The pendant Mathews your earrings and thy look sweet nestled in your nephrite bowl. Love your square bangle too. One big happy family &#128522;


----------



## teagansmum

Silver Mom said:


> As promised, I am posting my siberian nephrite bangle, ear rings, and pendant because Alice, my jeweler just finished my pendant and I picked it up this afternoon.  I am displaying it in my new siberian nephrite bowl.  Glad everything is finally finished.



So stunning!! I've never seen such a gentle, smoothing, bright green bangle like yours. It's really a beauty!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silver Mom said:


> As promised, I am posting my siberian nephrite bangle, ear rings, and pendant because Alice, my jeweler just finished my pendant and I picked it up this afternoon.  I am displaying it in my new siberian nephrite bowl.  Glad everything is finally finished.



Exquisite jewelry suite, I love them all and the bowl is a nice little cherry on top


----------



## Silver Mom

Thank you all my Jadie friends.  So happy that we can all share our jades with each other.


----------



## tweeety

Hi lady! I'm curious as to where do you shop for your jade bangle? Usually for me I would go to our local Asian jewelry store to buy jade but haven't done so in so many many years. I'm thinking of getting one soon. And what is the price range of your bangle?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Ultimate Jadeite on etsy has some beautiful bangles. It's a pretty popular place to purchase Jade bangles.  You may be able to find just what you are looking for there  There is also a thread here on purseforum called trusted Jade sellers that you can look at. It's in junkenpo's signature. Let me look to get the exact title.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

tweeety said:


> Hi lady! I'm curious as to where do you shop for your jade bangle? Usually for me I would go to our local Asian jewelry store to buy jade but haven't done so in so many many years. I'm thinking of getting one soon. And what is the price range of your bangle?



This is the link to the trusted seller thread. Hope that helps. Please come back and share your new bangle with us when you get it  

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/the-reputable-jade-sellers-list-884042.html#post27537828


----------



## Beadweaver

Silver Mom... what a beautiful set of green nephrite.  The pendant and the earrings look like gem quality  Id like to see a close up!


----------



## Junkenpo

Silver Mom said:


> As promised, I am posting my siberian nephrite bangle, ear rings, and pendant because Alice, my jeweler just finished my pendant and I picked it up this afternoon.  I am displaying it in my new siberian nephrite bowl.  Glad everything is finally finished.




beautiful matched set! You have the best variety in a collection. 



tweeety said:


> Hi lady! I'm curious as to where do you shop for your jade bangle? Usually for me I would go to our local Asian jewelry store to buy jade but haven't done so in so many many years. I'm thinking of getting one soon. And what is the price range of your bangle?



Hi hi, welcome

Cyanide Rose linked the list of sellers we've had luck with, which is in my signature, along with other jade-oriented threads.  If you work with any of the listed sellers or any other sellers, please feel free to add to the review list. 

Bangle price range is so all over the place, depending on seller and jade qualities. I have a bangle that is grade A that I got for around $20, and a few that were much more. If you find something you like, you can link it here for advice/questions.


----------



## BabyDarling

Redkoi01 said:


> This was such an amazing surprise!!! I had just seen my bangle indoors and today this happened when the sun was hitting her!!! Looks super green!!! Super in love with her, trying to figure out a good name for her. [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]







crosso said:


> Wearing Cypress today, a long neglected BC nephrite bangle. This is my widest bangle and is heavier than I'm used to! Teagansmom, is Twiggy BC nephrite also?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app







teagansmum said:


> When I first started collecting I wore my more heavy chunky bangles and loved them so much, but now that I'm getting older and my wrists are weaker, I can't wear them comfortably anymore.
> Here is a better photos of Twiggy (green jadeite)







Silver Mom said:


> As promised, I am posting my siberian nephrite bangle, ear rings, and pendant because Alice, my jeweler just finished my pendant and I picked it up this afternoon.  I am displaying it in my new siberian nephrite bowl.  Glad everything is finally finished.




Am really loving the deep greens in all your pieces ladies! thanks for all the eye candy!


----------



## teagansmum

tweeety said:


> Hi lady! I'm curious as to where do you shop for your jade bangle? Usually for me I would go to our local Asian jewelry store to buy jade but haven't done so in so many many years. I'm thinking of getting one soon. And what is the price range of your bangle?



Hi. As JKP mentioned, some of us have grade A jade bangles that we paid $20 and up for so depending on how much you want to pay, you have many options. Sometimes a $20 jade bangle you pay for is just as nice as a $100-$200 bangle. If you are looking for one special permanent bangle then it's worth paying a little more. I personally collect more than one, as I like changing up my bangles, so I try to find lower price ones. Some of my higher priced ones have more stones lines or fractures (if any) than my cheaper ones. I love the thrill of the hunt! Let us know what you find in your search.


----------



## Junkenpo

I think with jade moreso than any of my other purchases, I have a wider range of what I'm willing to pay for a piece depending on how much I like it.  Each jade item is unique in color, fracture, pattern, etc... but some types of carvings/pendants/bracelets are so close in style that I feel like I can afford to wait to find better prices... but some bangles and carved pieces I look at and like and tell myself "I may never find another one like this" and I'm willing to haggle and pay the price if I can. 

That's how I talked myself into Smoke, Iroh, The Big Jade, and my tiny beads long necklace.


----------



## teagansmum

Not the Hetian bangle I'm searching for, but I purchased this Hetian pendant with certificate to see how I like the soft White jade for a bangle.  I didn't know what Axe meant until after I bought it but this is what I found. The axe (_fu_ &#26023 has the                   same pronunciation as "happiness" (_fu_ &#31119 and as a                   weapon symbolizes power and the ability to punish.
                  The axe head is also one of the Twelve Imperial                     Symbols.
                  The axe is also the symbol of Lu Ban (&#40065;&#29677 who is known                   as the God of Carpenters.
                  In Buddhism, the axe                   symbolizes the destruction of evil.
                  The axe can also refer to a marriage matchmaker.


----------



## luckybunny

teagansmum said:


> Not the Hetian bangle I'm searching for, but I purchased this Hetian pendant with certificate to see how I like the soft White jade for a bangle.  I didn't know what Axe meant until after I bought it but this is what I found. The axe (_fu_ &#26023 has the                   same pronunciation as "happiness" (_fu_ &#31119 and as a                   weapon symbolizes power and the ability to punish.
> The axe head is also one of the Twelve Imperial                     Symbols.
> The axe is also the symbol of Lu Ban (&#40065;&#29677 who is known                   as the God of Carpenters.
> In Buddhism, the axe                   symbolizes the destruction of evil.
> The axe can also refer to a marriage matchmaker.



Love this!!!


----------



## Silver Mom

Beadweaver said:


> Silver Mom... what a beautiful set of green nephrite.  The pendant and the earrings look like gem quality  Id like to see a close up!


Beadweaver here is the close up of my earrings.  It is an earlier post.  Haven't had time to take a picture of the pendant yet.


----------



## piosavsfan

I got one of my new bangles today and it looks very "stripey", are these all stone lines or what? I like the coloring of the bangle but not sure if it's a keeper.


----------



## BabyDarling

piosavsfan said:


> I got one of my new bangles today and it looks very "stripey", are these all stone lines or what? I like the coloring of the bangle but not sure if it's a keeper.




looks like the stone lines I have on one of mine.. only yours is across.. not sure how it will affect the integrity of the bangle. 

Edit: Just to add, my grandma's bangle has a crack across (not just stone lines but an actual crack that you can feel) and she said it's been there for years and so far (touchwood) her bangle is still in good condition.


----------



## Lots love

Still wearing my favorite jadetie bangle


----------



## Junkenpo

Silver Mom said:


> Beadweaver here is the close up of my earrings.  It is an earlier post.  Haven't had time to take a picture of the pendant yet.



Still gorgeous.  I love how deep the green is!




piosavsfan said:


> I got one of my new bangles today and it looks very "stripey", are these all stone lines or what? I like the coloring of the bangle but not sure if it's a keeper.




They definitely look like stone lines. Does the bangle still have a nice chime?  If so, then I would be a little less worried, the stone lines are probably healed. My Leaf is all over stone lines and is very strong.  If it doesn't, then I would send it back unless you LOVE it.  The one I had with no chime broke right on a stone line while I was trying it on.  I have another from GeGe with no chime, but I love the color & translucency... it'll be worth it to band it someday.


----------



## Junkenpo

teagansmum said:


> Not the Hetian bangle I'm searching for, but I purchased this Hetian pendant with certificate to see how I like the soft White jade for a bangle.  I didn't know what Axe meant until after I bought it but this is what I found.



I like the shape and color of this. The meaning is nice, too.  I bet it will look great!



Lots love said:


> Still wearing my favorite jadetie bangle



Hi lots love! I've been wearing PL and thinking about switching back to my black. I always like seeing your darker colored bangles.


----------



## Lots love

Junkenpo said:


> I like the shape and color of this. The meaning is nice, too.  I bet it will look great!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi lots love! I've been wearing PL and thinking about switching back to my black. I always like seeing your darker colored bangles.


 I love your black bangle too the carving sweet 

Thank u so much junkenpo this one matches with my body it's so shiny Like glass since I put back on so many nice changes in see )


----------



## teagansmum

piosavsfan said:


> I got one of my new bangles today and it looks very "stripey", are these all stone lines or what? I like the coloring of the bangle but not sure if it's a keeper.



I love the color too and the lines seem ok but can you feel them with your finger nail? If so that would bother me but if not, I'm sure it will be durable enough. How does it feel to wear it?


----------



## teagansmum

Lots love said:


> Still wearing my favorite jadetie bangle



It's so nice when you can find a bangle you love wearing daily. It's such a bold bangle and the gold band makes it have a delicate look. Very pretty.


----------



## piosavsfan

teagansmum said:


> I love the color too and the lines seem ok but can you feel them with your finger nail? If so that would bother me but if not, I'm sure it will be durable enough. How does it feel to wear it?


 I can't feel any of the lines with my nail. It is comfortable to wear, the mix of lavender and green is nice. The seller only mentioned one stone line in her description, and I can see the one she talks about because it is more prominent, which made me wonder if the rest of these lines are actually stone lines or something else. I don't know enough about jade to know.


----------



## crosso

piosavsfan said:


> I can't feel any of the lines with my nail. It is comfortable to wear, the mix of lavender and green is nice. The seller only mentioned one stone line in her description, and I can see the one she talks about because it is more prominent, which made me wonder if the rest of these lines are actually stone lines or something else. I don't know enough about jade to know.


Piosavsfan, I recently came across this ebay article on "How to cut and polish jade" (please google it, I'm sorry I don't know how to insert the link). One of the things it discusses (scroll down to the part after where he talks about the cutting and polishing) is cracks vs stone lines vs 'jade roots'. Jade roots are places in the stone where minerals, which cause the color, have seeped into the stone mateix during it's formation. Since your bangle has a great deal of mixed color, perhaps this is what the lines are and if so, are no cause for worry. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## piosavsfan

crosso said:


> Piosavsfan, I recently came across this ebay article on "How to cut and polish jade" (please google it, I'm sorry I don't know how to insert the link). One of the things it discusses (scroll down to the part after where he talks about the cutting and polishing) is cracks vs stone lines vs 'jade roots'. Jade roots are places in the stone where minerals, which cause the color, have seeped into the stone mateix during it's formation. Since your bangle has a great deal of mixed color, perhaps this is what the lines are and if so, are no cause for worry.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


 Thank you, Crosso! That's very helpful. The bangles does have a lot of mixed color which is why I like it (lavender, different shades of green, white), so perhaps the lines are jade roots. They do look very different from the clear stone line on the bangle.
Here is the article in case others want to take a look: http://www.ebay.com/gds/Jade-How-to-cut-and-polish-Jade-/10000000178583902/g.html


----------



## crosso

piosavsfan said:


> Thank you, Crosso! That's very helpful. The bangles does have a lot of mixed color which is why I like it (lavender, different shades of green, white), so perhaps the lines are jade roots. They do look very different from the clear stone line on the bangle.
> Here is the article in case others want to take a look: http://www.ebay.com/gds/Jade-How-to-cut-and-polish-Jade-/10000000178583902/g.html


You're welcome, Piosavsfan, it's a very pretty bangle with the mixed color throughout! 
It's a lavender day for me today as well!









Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## piosavsfan

Crosso, your lavender is stunning. Here are some better pics of my bangle:


----------



## crosso

piosavsfan said:


> Crosso, your lavender is stunning. Here are some better pics of my bangle:


Beautiful! Looks like a very good fit, too!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MingRui

Redkoi01 said:


> This was such an amazing surprise!!! I had just seen my bangle indoors and today this happened when the sun was hitting her!!! Looks super green!!! Super in love with her, trying to figure out a good name for her. &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;



Wow! I don't usually like the dark greens but in the sunlight that is just magical!


----------



## Lots love

teagansmum said:


> It's so nice when you can find a bangle you love wearing daily. It's such a bold bangle and the gold band makes it have a delicate look. Very pretty.



Thank you so much I appreciate that teagansmun have to say it has definitely gotten pretty since I got it


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> Crosso, your lavender is stunning. Here are some better pics of my bangle:



Piosavsfan your bangle is beautiful and fits you perfectly. I wouldn't worry about the stone lines. Since you can not feel with your finger tips the lines it should be ok. 

I'm lovin all the great posts and pics. So much to catch up on.. Crosso your lavenders are lovely and LotsLove I'm happy to see you are still enjoying your forever bangle. &#128522;


----------



## teagansmum

piosavsfan said:


> Crosso, your lavender is stunning. Here are some better pics of my bangle:



Your new bangle is so pretty and if you can't feel the lines you should be fine. I have a bangle with a deep line that you can feel and I've dropped that bangle, banged it on the kitchen table and it went flying when I took it off one day int5o the sink, and still doesn't crack. Jadeite is prettty tough. Your bangle has a beautiful color and I do love the broken ice effect when bangles have lots of stones lines. Not to mention she does fit you perfectly.


----------



## piosavsfan

Thank you, ladies! I've decided that I like D shaped bangles better than princess cut. This is also my smallest bangle, 60mm!   Needed to use lotion to get it on but now I feel like I have a lot more bangle options.


----------



## tashy_y

my Jade Collection..my very first start...


----------



## tashy_y

my friend's master piece..


----------



## Junkenpo

tashy_y, gorgeous rings!!  amazing... is it all one ring, or are they stacked with the diamond bands?

.
.
.
.
.
Also... save me!  I have one carved white from GeGe already.. this one is equally gorgeous and a better price than what I paid before.  It's small (53.5) but I do not need any more bangles! lol 

https://www.etsy.com/listing/268652863/53mm-carved-white-jadeite-bangle?ref=hp_mod_rf


----------



## tashy_y

Junkenpo said:


> tashy_y, gorgeous rings!!  amazing... is it all one ring, or are they stacked with the diamond bands?
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Also... save me!  I have one carved white from GeGe already.. this one is equally gorgeous and a better price than what I paid before.  It's small (53.5) but I do not need any more bangles! lol
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/268652863/53mm-carved-white-jadeite-bangle?ref=hp_mod_rf


mine is stacked with the diamond bands..


----------



## piosavsfan

I got another green and lavender bangle....I need to be on a jade ban.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

tashy_y said:


> my Jade Collection..my very first start...



Gorgeous rings wow! Your friends ring is pretty spectacular too - thanks for the eye candy &#128512;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> tashy_y, gorgeous rings!!  amazing... is it all one ring, or are they stacked with the diamond bands?
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Also... save me!  I have one carved white from GeGe already.. this one is equally gorgeous and a better price than what I paid before.  It's small (53.5) but I do not need any more bangles! lol
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/268652863/53mm-carved-white-jadeite-bangle?ref=hp_mod_rf



Sorry can't save you - the bangle is beautiful and you should get it &#128521;
Well actually I would say wait a bit and see if you still really want it. I know you love carved bangles and this one is pretty plus a good price &#128522;


----------



## Jade4Me

piosavsfan said:


> Thank you, ladies! I've decided that I like D shaped bangles better than princess cut. This is also my smallest bangle, 60mm!   Needed to use lotion to get it on but now I feel like I have a lot more bangle options.


The colors are very pretty and the fit looks great! It was affordable, too, right? But only keep it if you think you'll wear it.


tashy_y said:


> my Jade Collection..my very first start...


Gorgeous and love how you stacked them with diamond bands! Magnificent ring your friend has!


Junkenpo said:


> tashy_y, gorgeous rings!!  amazing... is it all one ring, or are they stacked with the diamond bands?
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Also... save me!  I have one carved white from GeGe already.. this one is equally gorgeous and a better price than what I paid before.  It's small (53.5) but I do not need any more bangles! lol
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/268652863/53mm-carved-white-jadeite-bangle?ref=hp_mod_rf


Isn't this size a bit big for you? That was my attempt to save you, he he!    Are you still eyeing it? It's very pretty!


----------



## Jade4Me

piosavsfan said:


> I got another green and lavender bangle....I need to be on a jade ban.


Can't wait to see it!


----------



## crosso

Got a little certified icy ruyi in the mail today. Going to replace the bail with a yellow gold one. It's small, but cute, I think!&#128522;
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cyanide Rose

crosso said:


> Got a little certified icy ruyi in the mail today. Going to replace the bail with a yellow gold one. It's small, but cute, I think![emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app




It's very pretty crosso, I would add a yellow gold bail too. I've been looking for a vintage yellow gold clasp for a bit. Where do you purchase your findings?  I think I may end up buying a necklace and removing the clasp if I can find one I like. I have a nephrite jade necklace that I want to restring but still haven't found a clasp yet.


----------



## crosso

Cyanide Rose said:


> It's very pretty crosso, I would add a yellow gold bail too. I've been looking for a vintage yellow gold clasp for a bit. Where do you purchase your findings?  I think I may end up buying a necklace and removing the clasp if I can find one I like. I have a nephrite jade necklace that I want to restring but still haven't found a clasp yet.


Thank you! It is hard to find nice vintage solid gold ones. A lot of the time, I buy 14k gold filled (not gold plated - that will wear too quickly) clasps and fittings, unless it's a necklace I will wear a lot. They are less expensive and easier to find on etsy or ebay. I've been known to buy old necklaces if they are marked and tear them apart just for a pretty clasp, though, lol. I'm still on the hunt for a solid gold vintage one for my lavender beads. Since those beads truly are vintage and nice quality, I want to do them with an appropriate clasp. The waiting is hard though, because I really want to wear them and have ready for the spring. I have one solid gold claap I'm not using, but it doesn't have a vintage look, it's just a ball and tongue clasp. I may have to knot them up with that if I can't find one soon! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cyanide Rose

crosso said:


> Thank you! It is hard to find nice vintage solid gold ones. A lot of the time, I buy 14k gold filled (not gold plated - that will wear too quickly) clasps and fittings, unless it's a necklace I will wear a lot. They are less expensive and easier to find on etsy or ebay. I've been known to buy old necklaces if they are marked and tear them apart just for a pretty clasp, though, lol. I'm still on the hunt for a solid gold vintage one for my lavender beads. Since those beads truly are vintage and nice quality, I want to do them with an appropriate clasp. The waiting is hard though, because I really want to wear them and have ready for the spring. I have one solid gold claap I'm not using, but it doesn't have a vintage look, it's just a ball and tongue clasp. I may have to knot them up with that if I can't find one soon!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app




It is hard to wait for sure. The vintage nephrite necklace I want to restring had the nicest 14K clasp. I had never seen one like it before and my jeweler couldn't fix it [emoji20]  So my hunt continues. I haven't worn my nephrite bangle either because I'd like to wear them together... Oh well. Good luck in your search too [emoji4]


----------



## m76steve

crosso said:


> Got a little certified icy ruyi in the mail today. Going to replace the bail with a yellow gold one. It's small, but cute, I think!&#55357;&#56842;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


  That is a nice piece of jadeite, probably from Burma, this material is very hard to find in a colorless state as you show, the bail is easy to replace by any good jeweler, a fun trick is to see how clear the stone is by placing text behind the stone & reading thru the stone, pic included, sometimes the seller can add a cert for the stone that tells the buyer what the stone is made of, how good it is-steve...


----------



## Junkenpo

crosso said:


> Got a little certified icy ruyi in the mail today. Going to replace the bail with a yellow gold one. It's small, but cute, I think!



Pretty!


I haven't checked in for a bit... I swapped from Elsa to PL to Opeapea to Leaf and I think it might be Leaf for a few days.  

Normally I adore my princesses more than my D shapes, but recently they have felt too bulky. I think the cooler weather is messing with my nerves so pressure I usually enjoy from the princesses is now uncomfortable.  No stacking for me either at the moment.  Funny how that works.


----------



## Jade4Me

crosso said:


> Got a little certified icy ruyi in the mail today. Going to replace the bail with a yellow gold one. It's small, but cute, I think!&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Very pretty and it is cute! Yellow gold will be a nice warm contrast to its cool iciness. Please post pics when it's done!


----------



## kat99

I wanted to pop in this thread and say thank you (especially to clairejune) as its been so helpful for finding great jade pieces - here's my latest carved bangle, from GeGe:


----------



## Cyanide Rose

kat99 said:


> I wanted to pop in this thread and say thank you (especially to clairejune) as its been so helpful for finding great jade pieces - here's my latest carved bangle, from GeGe:
> 
> i1.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Carved-Jade-Bangle.jpg?w=700




Beautiful piece! Congratulations!


----------



## teagansmum

Kat, you braided bangle is lovely. It must have been so difficult for the carver to make such a beautiful piece.

Steve, I love your icy mouse and bat pendant, My two favorite characters.

Cross, you always find the prettiest delicate pieces. This one is lovely and I know youèll find the perfect clasp for her.

Tashy, your collection is marvelous! Your friends ring sure gives the true meaning to claws!


----------



## Junkenpo

kat99 said:


> I wanted to pop in this thread and say thank you (especially to clairejune) as its been so helpful for finding great jade pieces - here's my latest carved bangle, from GeGe:




Hi!  So you're the one that snagged the braided one; so glad it went to a pf'r!  The carving is so unique and the coloring is so pretty and soft. Would love to see a modeling pic!


----------



## crosso

kat99 said:


> I wanted to pop in this thread and say thank you (especially to clairejune) as its been so helpful for finding great jade pieces - here's my latest carved bangle, from GeGe:
> 
> i1.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Carved-Jade-Bangle.jpg?w=700


What an unusual carving, I don't think I've ever seen a jadeite one like that before. Congrats, it's lovely, wear it in good health! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

m76steve said:


> That is a nice piece of jadeite, probably from Burma, this material is very hard to find in a colorless state as you show, the bail is easy to replace by any good jeweler, a fun trick is to see how clear the stone is by placing text behind the stone & reading thru the stone, pic included, sometimes the seller can add a cert for the stone that tells the buyer what the stone is made of, how good it is-steve...


Thanks, Steve! It is Burmese jadeite, certified grade a. This one is really quite small and not as clear as your beautiful mouse pendant. I did try your trick, out of curiosity, and while you can see bold text through it you can't read through it &#128521;. But I like it as an every day sort of casual pendant because it is petite and icy white, I can wear it with just about anything, unlike most of my pendants that I've tried to match to my bangles. 

To all the ladies, thanks for the nice comments!&#128537; Will post when I get a new bail for it.








Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Very pretty pendant Crosso! I think it will look very sweet with yellow gold to give it a touch of warmth and sunniness. 

Kat I like your braided bangle. So unusual and has a cool vibe to it. It looks quite heavy too so it must feel very substantial on your wrist. Congrats!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

m76steve said:


> That is a nice piece of jadeite, probably from Burma, this material is very hard to find in a colorless state as you show, the bail is easy to replace by any good jeweler, a fun trick is to see how clear the stone is by placing text behind the stone & reading thru the stone, pic included, sometimes the seller can add a cert for the stone that tells the buyer what the stone is made of, how good it is-steve...



Steve your pendant is very translucent and therefore transparent - learned this from JKP's explanation on translucency vs transparent. 
Very icy &#128522;


----------



## cdtracing

crosso said:


> Thanks, Steve! It is Burmese jadeite, certified grade a. This one is really quite small and not as clear as your beautiful mouse pendant. I did try your trick, out of curiosity, and while you can see bold text through it you can't read through it &#128521;. But I like it as an every day sort of casual pendant because it is petite and icy white, I can wear it with just about anything, unlike most of my pendants that I've tried to match to my bangles.
> 
> To all the ladies, thanks for the nice comments!&#128537; Will post when I get a new bail for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



Love your pendant, Crosso!  With it being so icy white, it will make a wonderful wear with anything pendant!!  Burmese jadeite is so hard to find now days!!  Lucky you!


----------



## Redkoi01

A few months ago I saw this bangle and decided to let it go until yesterday that I went by the store and there she was again. Super sure it is the same one because the deep green vein and the red spot are very uncommon. I love how the red spots looks like if the jade was alive and bleeding. 

This will be my last bangle for awhile going on a jade buying detox &#128521; I even promise to myself no more browsing around eBay!!


----------



## m76steve

crosso said:


> Thanks, Steve! It is Burmese jadeite, certified grade a. This one is really quite small and not as clear as your beautiful mouse pendant. I did try your trick, out of curiosity, and while you can see bold text through it you can't read through it &#55357;&#56841;. But I like it as an every day sort of casual pendant because it is petite and icy white, I can wear it with just about anything, unlike most of my pendants that I've tried to match to my bangles.
> 
> To all the ladies, thanks for the nice comments!&#55357;&#56857; Will post when I get a new bail for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


 Ur pendent looks very good on you, the clear color? it shows is hard to find, basically no green in the stone, its a keeper & will go with anything u wear!-stevie...PS, I have a smaller cut leaf also clear & cut on both sides, I had a bail put on it & the wife wears it all the time...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> A few months ago I saw this bangle and decided to let it go until yesterday that I went by the store and there she was again. Super sure it is the same one because the deep green vein and the red spot are very uncommon. I love how the red spots looks like if the jade was alive and bleeding.
> 
> This will be my last bangle for awhile going on a jade buying detox &#128521; I even promise to myself no more browsing around eBay!!



I love the red spot too Red! It's a gorgeous bangle that will keep you happy for very long ine but I am sure you'll be looking again sooner rather than later &#128521; The jaddiction is strong lol!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Redkoi01 said:


> A few months ago I saw this bangle and decided to let it go until yesterday that I went by the store and there she was again. Super sure it is the same one because the deep green vein and the red spot are very uncommon. I love how the red spots looks like if the jade was alive and bleeding.
> 
> This will be my last bangle for awhile going on a jade buying detox &#128521; I even promise to myself no more browsing around eBay!!



Love this! Jade bangles can have some very distinct features just our own fingerprints. Congratulations on that one, it's a beauty &#128522; Good luck with the detox, I thought I could do the same and failed. I'm going to try my own Jade detox once I receive all of my recent purchases lol. Getting those packages is like Christmas all over again


----------



## Jade4Me

kat99 said:


> I wanted to pop in this thread and say thank you (especially to clairejune) as its been so helpful for finding great jade pieces - here's my latest carved bangle, from GeGe:
> 
> i1.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Carved-Jade-Bangle.jpg?w=700





Redkoi01 said:


> A few months ago I saw this bangle and decided to let it go until yesterday that I went by the store and there she was again. Super sure it is the same one because the deep green vein and the red spot are very uncommon. I love how the red spots looks like if the jade was alive and bleeding.
> 
> This will be my last bangle for awhile going on a jade buying detox &#128521; I even promise to myself no more browsing around eBay!!


Gorgeous eye candy - congrats and thanks for sharing!


----------



## teagansmum

Redkoi01 said:


> A few months ago I saw this bangle and decided to let it go until yesterday that I went by the store and there she was again. Super sure it is the same one because the deep green vein and the red spot are very uncommon. I love how the red spots looks like if the jade was alive and bleeding.
> 
> This will be my last bangle for awhile going on a jade buying detox &#128521; I even promise to myself no more browsing around eBay!!



It definitely was fate that you saw her again! I'm so glad you snatched her up this time as she's a beauty. I love the speck of yellow and vivid green. Gorgeous!


----------



## BabyDarling

Redkoi01 said:


> A few months ago I saw this bangle and decided to let it go until yesterday that I went by the store and there she was again. Super sure it is the same one because the deep green vein and the red spot are very uncommon. I love how the red spots looks like if the jade was alive and bleeding.
> 
> 
> 
> This will be my last bangle for awhile going on a jade buying detox [emoji6] I even promise to myself no more browsing around eBay!!




The green is so vivid! and the red spot so unique. glad fate reunited you both!

I'm on a temporary ban at the moment as this year I have quite a few big financial commitments. sob sob. But coming here to see everyone's beautiful Jade is so nice.


----------



## Junkenpo

Redkoi01 said:


> A few months ago I saw this bangle and decided to let it go until yesterday that I went by the store and there she was again. Super sure it is the same one because the deep green vein and the red spot are very uncommon. I love how the red spots looks like if the jade was alive and bleeding.
> 
> This will be my last bangle for awhile going on a jade buying detox &#128521; I even promise to myself no more browsing around eBay!!



That is really pretty!  great coloring!  I hear you about jade detox... I am really trying to slow my roll... even though I keep looking at ebay! lol

On that note, I am pleased to say that the temptation of the white carved on GeGe has sold... hopefully to a pf'r and/or fellow jadie that will come post modeling shots so that I can live vicariously!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

i really like unique pieces, so I hope you don't mind me sharing what I'm wearing today


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Another angle,  so that you can see the Jade bangle underneath the carved silver better. Thank you


----------



## teagansmum

Cyanide Rose said:


> Another angle,  so that you can see the Jade bangle underneath the carved silver better. Thank you



I've never seen such a bangle. How unique with the silver on top. Wonderful unique art in a lovely bangle.


----------



## teagansmum

So much for a bangle ban I promised myself this month. I couldn't sleep last night thinking about this bangle so the second my eyes opened, I talked to the seller and purchased. It was pre-owned and then stored for 20 years. Here is my new addition. Now to name her/him.


----------



## crosso

Very cool bangle, love the scrolling silver work! Is it nephrite underneath? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

Tea! This is gorgeous, I can see why you didn't want to pass it up, it has beautiful color and translucency! Congratulations! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

Bargain bangle received today. It is similar to one of the first bangles I collected, but was less than a quarter of the cost, so I snapped it up. Not certified, but appears to be grade a and the specific gravity is right on. It has one healed stone line on the interior surface where there is a color change, but it cannot be felt. The polish is good, so overall I'm very pleased with my bargain. I may gift it or sell it eventually, but the price made it too good to pass on. First pics are of Blue Ridge, one of my early bangles (the wider one, following pics are the new one.















Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cyanide Rose

teagansmum said:


> I've never seen such a bangle. How unique with the silver on top. Wonderful unique art in a lovely bangle.




Thanks teagansmum!  I love the new addition. It almost looks like it has stripes. It's gorgeous! Can you PM me the seller? [emoji4]


----------



## piosavsfan

Cyanide Rose said:


> Another angle,  so that you can see the Jade bangle underneath the carved silver better. Thank you




Very interesting bangle. Is the jade covered with silver metal or like a silver paint?




teagansmum said:


> So much for a bangle ban I promised myself this month. I couldn't sleep last night thinking about this bangle so the second my eyes opened, I talked to the seller and purchased. It was pre-owned and then stored for 20 years. Here is my new addition. Now to name her/him.




Beautiful! It reminds me of something in nature but I can't quite put my finger on it. I would be staring at it all day.




crosso said:


> Bargain bangle received today. It is similar to one of the first bangles I collected, but was less than a quarter of the cost, so I snapped it up. Not certified, but appears to be grade a and the specific gravity is right on. It has one healed stone line on the interior surface where there is a color change, but it cannot be felt. The polish is good, so overall I'm very pleased with my bargain. I may gift it or sell it eventually, but the price made it too good to pass on. First pics are of Blue Ridge, one of my early bangles (the wider one, following pics are the new one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



They look like siblings, big sis and lil sis! Very pretty!

I've got a new bangle, as well. I ended up returning the mottled green/lavender I recently got because the lines were really bothering me. I kept focusing on them and it just didn't feel right. I got this one instead from same seller and I'm in love!! It is my favorite bangle. It was a bargain, is certified, SG checks out. It has patches of lavender all the way around. My pictures really don't do it justice, the lavender (and the green) looks even better in real life, more vivid, which doesn't usually seem to be the case.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

crosso said:


> Very cool bangle, love the scrolling silver work! Is it nephrite underneath?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app




Thanks crosso! I had to look that up lol. It's jadeite, My memory is horrible. [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

crosso said:


> Bargain bangle received today. It is similar to one of the first bangles I collected, but was less than a quarter of the cost, so I snapped it up. Not certified, but appears to be grade a and the specific gravity is right on. It has one healed stone line on the interior surface where there is a color change, but it cannot be felt. The polish is good, so overall I'm very pleased with my bargain. I may gift it or sell it eventually, but the price made it too good to pass on. First pics are of Blue Ridge, one of my early bangles (the wider one, following pics are the new one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app




Oh I can see why you snatched that one up. Wow more bangle for your buck. They are both beautiful [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

piosavsfan said:


> Very interesting bangle. Is the jade covered with silver metal or like a silver paint?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! It reminds me of something in nature but I can't quite put my finger on it. I would be staring at it all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look like siblings, big sis and lil sis! Very pretty!
> 
> I've got a new bangle, as well. I ended up returning the mottled green/lavender I recently got because the lines were really bothering me. I kept focusing on them and it just didn't feel right. I got this one instead from same seller and I'm in love!! It is my favorite bangle. It was a bargain, is certified, SG checks out. It has patches of lavender all the way around. My pictures really don't do it justice, the lavender (and the green) looks even better in real life, more vivid, which doesn't usually seem to be the case.




Thanks poisavsfan, its covered in sterling silver. I have to polish the silver before I wear it most of the time. Can Jade be stored in a tarnish free jewelry box? Hmm.... I gotta look that one up [emoji4]

Just wanted to add that your new bangle is so pretty. How are you Jadies finding that nice mix of lavender and green? I haven't been so lucky yet. Love it!


----------



## crosso

piosavsfan said:


> Very interesting bangle. Is the jade covered with silver metal or like a silver paint?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! It reminds me of something in nature but I can't quite put my finger on it. I would be staring at it all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look like siblings, big sis and lil sis! Very pretty!
> 
> I've got a new bangle, as well. I ended up returning the mottled green/lavender I recently got because the lines were really bothering me. I kept focusing on them and it just didn't feel right. I got this one instead from same seller and I'm in love!! It is my favorite bangle. It was a bargain, is certified, SG checks out. It has patches of lavender all the way around. My pictures really don't do it justice, the lavender (and the green) looks even better in real life, more vivid, which doesn't usually seem to be the case.


Piosavsfan, I like your new bangle better too, it looks much more colorful, both in thw intensity of color and because there are larger concentrations of each color instead of the lavender and green being so broken up. Good buy!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Redkoi01

teagansmum said:


> So much for a bangle ban I promised myself this month. I couldn't sleep last night thinking about this bangle so the second my eyes opened, I talked to the seller and purchased. It was pre-owned and then stored for 20 years. Here is my new addition. Now to name her/him.



Wow!! So you mind sharing the seller this is gorgeous!!! &#128149;&#128149;


----------



## BabyDarling

Cyanide Rose said:


> Another angle,  so that you can see the Jade bangle underneath the carved silver better. Thank you



This is very unique! I've never seen a bangle like this!



teagansmum said:


> So much for a bangle ban I promised myself this month. I couldn't sleep last night thinking about this bangle so the second my eyes opened, I talked to the seller and purchased. It was pre-owned and then stored for 20 years. Here is my new addition. Now to name her/him.



WOW! stunning bangle, the translucency is gorgeous. Was it an online seller? 



crosso said:


> Bargain bangle received today. It is similar to one of the first bangles I collected, but was less than a quarter of the cost, so I snapped it up. Not certified, but appears to be grade a and the specific gravity is right on. It has one healed stone line on the interior surface where there is a color change, but it cannot be felt. The polish is good, so overall I'm very pleased with my bargain. I may gift it or sell it eventually, but the price made it too good to pass on. First pics are of Blue Ridge, one of my early bangles (the wider one, following pics are the new one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



in the first picture of the new bangle I thought the dark greens looked a bit like tiger stripes! grats on getting a good deal!


----------



## crosso

LOL! So once home for the evening, I looked over my bangle collection and realized anew that this jade thing really is an addiction of sorts. Can you tell I like soft patterned bluish-green-white bangles? The funny thing is, these range from less than $40 to over $200 cost. One will have to go eventually, but which one??? The two on the ends have more translucency in the light, but I have an attachment to Edelweiss, the third from my hand, too. I guess time will tell which of them speaks to me the most &#128521;
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cyanide Rose

crosso said:


> LOL! So once home for the evening, I looked over my bangle collection and realized anew that this jade thing really is an addiction of sorts. Can you tell I like soft patterned bluish-green-white bangles? The funny thing is, these range from less than $40 to over $200 cost. One will have to go eventually, but which one??? The two on the ends have more translucency in the light, but I have an attachment to Edelweiss, the third from my hand, too. I guess time will tell which of them speaks to me the most [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app




I [emoji173]&#65039; the carved one [emoji6] They are all lovely!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Thank you BabyDarling [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> I've never seen such a bangle. How unique with the silver on top. Wonderful unique art in a lovely bangle.



Now this is a first for me too - a carved silver Jade bangle. Does the silver completely cover the top of the Jade or are there holes like lace? I can't tell from the pic...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> So much for a bangle ban I promised myself this month. I couldn't sleep last night thinking about this bangle so the second my eyes opened, I talked to the seller and purchased. It was pre-owned and then stored for 20 years. Here is my new addition. Now to name her/him.



I love it! Maybe because it is photographed with grass in the background but this truly reminds me of Nature in all its beauty and mystery. I really like it and I bet it is a bangle that will look very differently depending on lighting. Post pics when you receive it &#128522;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Bargain bangle received today. It is similar to one of the first bangles I collected, but was less than a quarter of the cost, so I snapped it up. Not certified, but appears to be grade a and the specific gravity is right on. It has one healed stone line on the interior surface where there is a color change, but it cannot be felt. The polish is good, so overall I'm very pleased with my bargain. I may gift it or sell it eventually, but the price made it too good to pass on. First pics are of Blue Ridge, one of my early bangles (the wider one, following pics are the new one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



This is gorgeous Crosso! Do I see a hint of lavender? I love the stripes of green and it matches your other bangles but is unique in its own right. Great buy! &#128512;


----------



## Redkoi01

Sharing one sunny view of my new bangle. Trying very hard not to go buy the dark green and white I posted a while ago... So hard to control this addiction. I already have 2 that I want to sell keeping the smallest ones. Any idea where to post them for sale over than eBay?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> Very interesting bangle. Is the jade covered with silver metal or like a silver paint?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! It reminds me of something in nature but I can't quite put my finger on it. I would be staring at it all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look like siblings, big sis and lil sis! Very pretty!
> 
> I've got a new bangle, as well. I ended up returning the mottled green/lavender I recently got because the lines were really bothering me. I kept focusing on them and it just didn't feel right. I got this one instead from same seller and I'm in love!! It is my favorite bangle. It was a bargain, is certified, SG checks out. It has patches of lavender all the way around. My pictures really don't do it justice, the lavender (and the green) looks even better in real life, more vivid, which doesn't usually seem to be the case.


 
So many pretty new bangles today &#128522; I'm glad you found this one and feel good about it. It looks wonderful on you Piosavsfan


----------



## teagansmum

Crosso- your new bangle is a twin to your 1st! Bargains are the best when you can find such gorgeous pieces.

Piosavfan- that is one lovely mix of delicious colors! I'm so happy you exchanged for one you love and that worked out perfectly.

Red, your bangle is stunning and she sure loves the sun!! Beautiful.

Thank you ladies for the compliments. The seller was on Ebay and only had 4 feedback but the communication has been wonderful. He only has one other and it isn't very pretty.    I sold my cursed bangle (Karma) who I always had bad luck wearing, and was hoping to find one similar so when I saw this one I jumped. She was only $62 Canadian so I'm happy with her, stone lines and all. There are suppose to be some minor light scratches on her inside, (the seller was very thorough with description in messages, but that can easily be polished out if I even bother. Or it can be my next project.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> Crosso- your new bangle is a twin to your 1st! Bargains are the best when you can find such gorgeous pieces.
> 
> Piosavfan- that is one lovely mix of delicious colors! I'm so happy you exchanged for one you love and that worked out perfectly.
> 
> Red, your bangle is stunning and she sure loves the sun!! Beautiful.
> 
> Thank you ladies for the compliments. The seller was on Ebay and only had 4 feedback but the communication has been wonderful. He only has one other and it isn't very pretty.    I sold my cursed bangle (Karma) who I always had bad luck wearing, and was hoping to find one similar so when I saw this one I jumped. She was only $62 Canadian so I'm happy with her, stone lines and all. There are suppose to be some minor light scratches on her inside, (the seller was very thorough with description in messages, but that can easily be polished out if I even bother. Or it can be my next project.



Oh my goodness Tea your bangle could have easily have been 10 times the price and still be considered a very good price in my opinion anyway. It looks like it has some translucence and great colour. So happy for you!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Now this is a first for me too - a carved silver Jade bangle. Does the silver completely cover the top of the Jade or are there holes like lace? I can't tell from the pic...



Hi 2B_JM, it pretty much covers the entire top of the bangle


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Redkoi01 said:


> Sharing one sunny view of my new bangle. Trying very hard not to go buy the dark green and white I posted a while ago... So hard to control this addiction. I already have 2 that I want to sell keeping the smallest ones. Any idea where to post them for sale over than eBay?



Oh Redkio01, it's a beaut! Love the color! There is etsy and loupe troop. I know a few people that have had success selling through Facebook but I'm not comfortable with that at all.


----------



## teagansmum

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi 2B_JM, it pretty much covers the entire top of the bangle



This is amazing!! Those are my two favorites put together. Silver and Jade. I'm drooling over here. lol


----------



## Junkenpo

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi 2B_JM, it pretty much covers the entire top of the bangle



So unique!  It's like those wedding bands with the diamonds hidden on the sides.  Love it!


Everyone has such great pretties.  Keep going jadies!  I'm trying to resist! lol


----------



## teagansmum

2boys_jademommy said:


> Oh my goodness Tea your bangle could have easily have been 10 times the price and still be considered a very good price in my opinion anyway. It looks like it has some translucence and great colour. So happy for you!



Thank you 2boys! It's funny when you buy a bangle you start thinking, what do I name her? Which wrist is she going to settle on. Do I stack or do I not. Sheeesh, this bangle collecting takes work. :giggles: 
We could have worse additions.


----------



## crosso

Stayed up much too late tonight watching a movie with my DH and making this necklace. Double strand of maw sit sit. Will take mod shots when it's sunny out. Good night and sweet dreams, jadies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## teagansmum

Night night Crosso. I'll be dreaming of your ma sit sit necklace.


----------



## designergoods

I can never tire of seeing everyone's jade  
My 24/7 bangles.


----------



## cdtracing

All these new jade pieces are amazing, Ladies!!


----------



## Redkoi01

My stack for the day!! &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;


----------



## Cyanide Rose

teagansmum said:


> This is amazing!! Those are my two favorites put together. Silver and Jade. I'm drooling over here. lol







Junkenpo said:


> So unique!  It's like those wedding bands with the diamonds hidden on the sides.  Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone has such great pretties.  Keep going jadies!  I'm trying to resist! lol




Thank you teagansmum and Junkenpo! [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

crosso said:


> Stayed up much too late tonight watching a movie with my DH and making this necklace. Double strand of maw sit sit. Will take mod shots when it's sunny out. Good night and sweet dreams, jadies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app







designergoods said:


> I can never tire of seeing everyone's jade
> My 24/7 bangles.







Redkoi01 said:


> My stack for the day!! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]




Crosso, It's a lovely double strand. Nice work! You make me want to restring today. I may have to do that, since I'm stuck at home waiting for the delivery guy.  I did find a gold fill clasp I may use. So we will see if I can get it done. 

designergoods, you wear them like that everyday? Wow they look amazing! I'm guessing the thickness keeps them from moving around too much [emoji4]

Redkoi01, your stack is beautiful too. I really love the second bangle. I haven't stacked yet, I may have try it [emoji4]


----------



## Junkenpo

designergoods said:


> I can never tire of seeing everyone's jade
> My 24/7 bangles.





Redkoi01 said:


> My stack for the day!! &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;




I love the contrasting and the shine on your bangles ladies!


----------



## Junkenpo

I've been wearing Leaf for the last few days... she's neat to look at with her flaws mixed in to such pretty translucency.

















Also... remember I had this silver jump ring and used it to attach my ruyi to the rose quartz necklace.  I think this complements the necklace better than My Little Donut did.  The lighting is bad in this pic, sorry!


----------



## teagansmum

Junkenpo said:


> I've been wearing Leaf for the last few days... she's neat to look at with her flaws mixed in to such pretty translucency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also... remember I had this silver jump ring and used it to attach my ruyi to the rose quartz necklace.  I think this complements the necklace better than My Little Donut did.  The lighting is bad in this pic, sorry!


 
I always love seeing modelling shots of you wearing Leaf. I could stare at her for hours. Your necklace is so cool!!


----------



## teagansmum

Designergoods and Red, your bangles are beautiful. Could you imagine all of us getting together and putting our collections all in one room? That would be so much fun!


----------



## Jade4Me

Cyanide Rose said:


> Another angle,  so that you can see the Jade bangle underneath the carved silver better. Thank you


That bangle is so cool!



teagansmum said:


> So much for a bangle ban I promised myself this month. I couldn't sleep last night thinking about this bangle so the second my eyes opened, I talked to the seller and purchased. It was pre-owned and then stored for 20 years. Here is my new addition. Now to name her/him.


Congrats Tea! She reminds me a little of my princess Storm! Suspended seaweed is what came to mind when I saw her.  



crosso said:


> Bargain bangle received today. It is similar to one of the first bangles I collected, but was less than a quarter of the cost, so I snapped it up. Not certified, but appears to be grade a and the specific gravity is right on. It has one healed stone line on the interior surface where there is a color change, but it cannot be felt. The polish is good, so overall I'm very pleased with my bargain. I may gift it or sell it eventually, but the price made it too good to pass on. First pics are of Blue Ridge, one of my early bangles (the wider one, following pics are the new one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Very pretty! Congrats and do you mind sharing the seller?


----------



## Jade4Me

piosavsfan said:


> I've got a new bangle, as well. I ended up returning the mottled green/lavender I recently got because the lines were really bothering me. I kept focusing on them and it just didn't feel right. I got this one instead from same seller and I'm in love!! It is my favorite bangle. It was a bargain, is certified, SG checks out. It has patches of lavender all the way around. My pictures really don't do it justice, the lavender (and the green) looks even better in real life, more vivid, which doesn't usually seem to be the case.


Glad you went with your gut and exchanged the striped bangle for a bangle you adore! The coloration in this one is amazing!



crosso said:


> Stayed up much too late tonight watching a movie with my DH and making this necklace. Double strand of maw sit sit. Will take mod shots when it's sunny out. Good night and sweet dreams, jadies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Beautiful job! I need to restring mine!



designergoods said:


> I can never tire of seeing everyone's jade
> My 24/7 bangles.


I love how you flanked colorful Seasons with soft shades. Is the right one a blueish lavender and the left one an icy grey white?


----------



## designergoods

Redkoi01 said:


> My stack for the day!! &#55357;&#56469;&#55357;&#56469;&#55357;&#56469;


They fit you well, love the colors!



Cyanide Rose said:


> designergoods, you wear them like that everyday? Wow they look amazing! I'm guessing the thickness keeps them from moving around too much [emoji4]


I usually wear spacers in between because they do bang around. I enjoy looking at your silver jade beauty. Is she heavy to wear?




Junkenpo said:


> I've been wearing Leaf for the last few days... she's neat to look at with her flaws mixed in to such pretty translucency.


Gorgeous mod shots, you have quite the jade collection 




teagansmum said:


> Designergoods and Red, your bangles are beautiful. Could you imagine all of us getting together and putting our collections all in one room? That would be so much fun!


Thank you, I would love to be able to meet over jade and see everyone's in person! That is what I call a fabulous girls time out!

Your new bangle addition is so pretty. Have you been wearing it much?


----------



## Jade4Me

Redkoi01 said:


> My stack for the day!! &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;


Gorgeous green stack!


Junkenpo said:


> I've been wearing Leaf for the last few days... she's neat to look at with her flaws mixed in to such pretty translucency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also... remember I had this silver jump ring and used it to attach my ruyi to the rose quartz necklace.  I think this complements the necklace better than My Little Donut did.  The lighting is bad in this pic, sorry!


Leaf is very pretty - soft earthy translucence that looks lovely with your skin! Your ruyi swirls nicely compliments the silver swirly links in your necklace, and its icy white looks great with the rose quartz!


----------



## Jade4Me

Happy Friday! Wearing a 21mm wide dark nephrite.


----------



## designergoods

Thank you Jade4me ...you remember Seasons name!

Yes, the top bangle is a blue lavender. Here is another picture that may show the colors better.

What have you been wearing lately?


----------



## designergoods

Jade4Me said:


> Happy Friday! Wearing a 21mm wide dark nephrite.


Great width, looks like a powerful bangle. Gorgeous!


----------



## Jade4Me

designergoods said:


> Great width, looks like a powerful bangle. Gorgeous!


Seasons is one of my favorite bangles!  
Thanks this bangle is very comfy, too!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Junkenpo said:


> I've been wearing Leaf for the last few days... she's neat to look at with her flaws mixed in to such pretty translucency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also... remember I had this silver jump ring and used it to attach my ruyi to the rose quartz necklace.  I think this complements the necklace better than My Little Donut did.  The lighting is bad in this pic, sorry!







Jade4Me said:


> That bangle is so cool!
> 
> 
> Congrats Tea! She reminds me a little of my princess Storm! Suspended seaweed is what came to mind when I saw her.
> 
> 
> Very pretty! Congrats and do you mind sharing the seller?







designergoods said:


> They fit you well, love the colors!
> 
> 
> I usually wear spacers in between because they do bang around. I enjoy looking at your silver jade beauty. Is she heavy to wear?
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous mod shots, you have quite the jade collection
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I would love to be able to meet over jade and see everyone's in person! That is what I call a fabulous girls time out!
> 
> Your new bangle addition is so pretty. Have you been wearing it much?







Jade4Me said:


> Happy Friday! Wearing a 21mm wide dark nephrite.




Leaf is the perfect name for her, she should definitely be worn and I agree the ruyi looks amazing on that necklace the color difference makes it really stand out. 

Jade4Me, Thank you so much. Your bangle is beautiful. I love the wider bangles [emoji4]

Designergoods, she isn't heavy at all. I was surprised, it is much lighter than my thicker princess that weighs 96 grams.


----------



## luckybunny

i'm loving all these jade stacks! i'll contribute too.


i only wear the hetian bangle (left most) 24/7 -  but i do stack the jadeite and hetian bangle w/spacers all the time. 

i rarely wear the xiuyan jade in the middle (some type of serpentine i'm guessing?) because it's very big on me. this bangle was a gift from my mom. she went on a trip with a group of friends to china and one of them gifted her the bangle. my mom only likes jadeite (jade snob!) so she gave it to me.


----------



## crosso

designergoods said:


> Thank you Jade4me ...you remember Seasons name!
> 
> Yes, the top bangle is a blue lavender. Here is another picture that may show the colors better.
> 
> What have you been wearing lately?


Beautiful stack, DG! LOVE Seasons, one of my favorite bangles ever posted here for her beautiful mix of vibrant colors.


----------



## crosso

luckybunny said:


> i'm loving all these jade stacks! i'll contribute too.
> 
> 
> i only wear the hetian bangle (left most) 24/7 -  but i do stack the jadeite and hetian bangle w/spacers all the time.
> 
> i rarely wear the xiuyan jade in the middle (some type of serpentine i'm guessing?) because it's very big on me. this bangle was a gift from my mom. she went on a trip with a group of friends to china and one of them gifted her the bangle. my mom only likes jadeite (jade snob!) so she gave it to me.


These soft colors look so pretty together!


----------



## crosso

Jade4Me said:


> Happy Friday! Wearing a 21mm wide dark nephrite.


Twin to my Cypress! Looks great on you!


----------



## crosso

Junkenpo said:


> I've been wearing Leaf for the last few days... she's neat to look at with her flaws mixed in to such pretty translucency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also... remember I had this silver jump ring and used it to attach my ruyi to the rose quartz necklace.  I think this complements the necklace better than My Little Donut did.  The lighting is bad in this pic, sorry!


Leaf is looking good! But that ruyi is absolutely perfect for the necklace and makes a gorgeous combination, I think!


----------



## crosso

Redkoi01 said:


> My stack for the day!! &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;


Love these bright greens, they really pop against your skin


----------



## Cyanide Rose

luckybunny said:


> i'm loving all these jade stacks! i'll contribute too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i only wear the hetian bangle (left most) 24/7 -  but i do stack the jadeite and hetian bangle w/spacers all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> i rarely wear the xiuyan jade in the middle (some type of serpentine i'm guessing?) because it's very big on me. this bangle was a gift from my mom. she went on a trip with a group of friends to china and one of them gifted her the bangle. my mom only likes jadeite (jade snob!) so she gave it to me.




luckybunny, I really like the pastel kind of colors in your stack. They all look perfect together [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I have been working on this for quite some time in between my youngest keeping me busy. I am determined to finish before I turn in [emoji3]


----------



## Redkoi01

Thank you!!! Having a jade girls night out would be amazing!!!! Some day we should have a jade retreat where we all go bring our jade and spend a weekend just looking at it and exchanging stories on how we found all our beauties. &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;


----------



## designergoods

crosso said:


> Beautiful stack, DG! LOVE Seasons, one of my favorite bangles ever posted here for her beautiful mix of vibrant colors.


Hi Crosso , thank you for your comps on Seasons. She is the catalyst to my jade addiction!
BTW, I admire how you do-it-yourself jade bead necklace making. I need to learn how to do the knots. Yours looks perfect! What other projects are in the works for you?



luckybunny said:


> i'm loving all these jade stacks! i'll contribute too.
> 
> 
> i only wear the hetian bangle (left most) 24/7 -  but i do stack the jadeite and hetian bangle w/spacers all the time.
> 
> i rarely wear the xiuyan jade in the middle (some type of serpentine i'm guessing?) because it's very big on me. this bangle was a gift from my mom. she went on a trip with a group of friends to china and one of them gifted her the bangle. my mom only likes jadeite (jade snob!) so she gave it to me.


The colors go with each other well and remind me of spring time. What type of bumpers do you use?


----------



## luckybunny

@designergoods I use lokai bracelets and wooden beads to keep it light weight and quiet.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

My restringing project is finally done. It's a bit hard to photograph with an iPhone, so I tried to get photos in different lighting. I think I may wear them for the first time tomorrow. The last photo is of a my Devon Page McCleary bracelets that I wear on my left wrist 24/7. They originally had sandalwood beads that smelled so good but I was allergic to them, so I restrung them with onyx. Thank you for letting me share


----------



## Cyanide Rose

This photo was in the dark with the flash on. I really love this bangle. I have to think of a name for her


----------



## lucretias

Hi everybody I know this is the Jade jewelry thread, but I want to share a piece of jade a friend gave to me. I'm not sure if it's truly Jade but I think it's a pretty piece.


----------



## Junkenpo

Okay jadies... I need help! I'm hoping to find more recruits to carry on The Traveling Bangle!  I have had her way too long and I haven't had the opportunity/time to take more photos of her around my island.  

Participation requirements include being a regularly posting TPF jadie who has at least 300 posts and is willing to take pictures of Courage around your home stomping grounds and/or on their own travels. We encourage photos of Courage in public places and events. Participants absorb the shipping costs and agree to pass on Courage to the next person in the que after an agreed upon time.  You must be willing to share your address/name in order to host Courage. This sharing is through PM only, don't post your identifying info on the general thread. 

 Please PM me if you are interested and I'll get another list going for the Traveling Bangle thread.  



Courage in Honolulu, Oahu







Courage at the top of Haleakala, Maui


----------



## Junkenpo

lucretias said:


> Hi everybody I know this is the Jade jewelry thread, but I want to share a piece of jade a friend gave to me. I'm not sure if it's truly Jade but I think it's a pretty piece.



Really pretty statue!  Jade is properly only nephrite and jadeite, but "jade" is often used as an umbrella term for many pretty, green stones by laymen. 

My guess would be serpentine or soapstone.


----------



## piosavsfan

Love this bangle! It's so soothing to look at.


----------



## piosavsfan

How long does shipping from Singapore usually take?


----------



## Jade4Me

luckybunny said:


> i'm loving all these jade stacks! i'll contribute too.
> 
> 
> i only wear the hetian bangle (left most) 24/7 -  but i do stack the jadeite and hetian bangle w/spacers all the time.
> 
> i rarely wear the xiuyan jade in the middle (some type of serpentine i'm guessing?) because it's very big on me. this bangle was a gift from my mom. she went on a trip with a group of friends to china and one of them gifted her the bangle. my mom only likes jadeite (jade snob!) so she gave it to me.


I adore your Hetian! Your stack is very pretty!


Cyanide Rose said:


> My restringing project is finally done. It's a bit hard to photograph with an iPhone, so I tried to get photos in different lighting. I think I may wear them for the first time tomorrow. The last photo is of a my Devon Page McCleary bracelets that I wear on my left wrist 24/7. They originally had sandalwood beads that smelled so good but I was allergic to them, so I restrung them with onyx. Thank you for letting me share


Very nice stringing! Are they maw sit sit beads? Also nice job restringing your DPM bracelets - would never know that wasn't the original design - black onyx goes with everything! Is your green bangle nephrite? It's a beautiful rich green!


lucretias said:


> Hi everybody I know this is the Jade jewelry thread, but I want to share a piece of jade a friend gave to me. I'm not sure if it's truly Jade but I think it's a pretty piece.


Very pretty and I'd guess serpentine, too, which is often called jade even though it's not a true jade.


piosavsfan said:


> Love this bangle! It's so soothing to look at.


Looks perfect on you and glad you are in love! Must be fun to stare at every inch of its wonderful colors!


piosavsfan said:


> How long does shipping from Singapore usually take?


About 2 weeks to the US, sometimes less like 10 days. Can't wait to see your bangle coming from there!


----------



## Redkoi01

Couldn't resist to get this bargain bangle. The owner of the shop mislabeled her with a very low price and when noticed it respected the price so it was a great buy. &#128149;


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Jade4Me said:


> I adore your Hetian! Your stack is very pretty!
> 
> Very nice stringing! Are they maw sit sit beads? Also nice job restringing your DPM bracelets - would never know that wasn't the original design - black onyx goes with everything! Is your green bangle nephrite? It's a beautiful rich green!
> 
> Very pretty and I'd guess serpentine, too, which is often called jade even though it's not a true jade.
> 
> Looks perfect on you and glad you are in love! Must be fun to stare at every inch of its wonderful colors!
> 
> About 2 weeks to the US, sometimes less like 10 days. Can't wait to see your bangle coming from there!



Thanks so much Jade4Me!  The bangle is nephrite, I liked the cloudy spots on it which are probably not desirable at all but I'm weird like that. The necklace I purchased a long time ago, which was sold to me as "Jade" so not sure what it is now from what I learned here but I still like it &#128522;


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Redkoi01 said:


> Couldn't resist to get this bargain bangle. The owner of the shop mislabeled her with a very low price and when noticed it respected the price so it was a great buy. &#128149;



Very pretty, congratulations on the great buy &#128522;


----------



## Jade4Me

Redkoi01 said:


> Couldn't resist to get this bargain bangle. The owner of the shop mislabeled her with a very low price and when noticed it respected the price so it was a great buy. &#128149;


It reminds me of your other white bangle with 2 rich green wide stripes! It's very pretty! What great karma you have to get this at a bargain!


Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks so much Jade4Me!  The bangle is nephrite, I liked the cloudy spots on it which are probably not desirable at all but I'm weird like that. The necklace I purchased a long time ago, which was sold to me as "Jade" so not sure what it is now from what I learned here but I still like it &#128522;


Are the cloudy spots translucent? It sounds lovely to me! Could your beads be nephrite, too?


----------



## Redkoi01

piosavsfan said:


> Love this bangle! It's so soothing to look at.



It is gorgeous!! And it suits you perfectly. &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Jade4Me said:


> It reminds me of your other white bangle with 2 rich green wide stripes! It's very pretty! What great karma you have to get this at a bargain!
> 
> Are the cloudy spots translucent? It sounds lovely to me! Could your beads be nephrite, too?




Yes the spots are translucent and I was told the beads were nephrite when I purchased them. I wonder how I could test them? GIA maybe IDK... I will have to look into that [emoji4]


----------



## lily25

Hello friends, a quick question, have you heard of Canadian jade? It looks lime in color. Does this thing exist?


----------



## zipcount

lily25 said:


> Hello friends, a quick question, have you heard of Canadian jade? It looks lime in color. Does this thing exist?


Hi Lily,
I have heard of Canadian jade, but they are usually on the darker side.  Siberian jade are on the lighter side.  Both are nephrite jade.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

lily25 said:


> Hello friends, a quick question, have you heard of Canadian jade? It looks lime in color. Does this thing exist?


 I've heard of BC nephrite which and it is usually a dark green. I've seen stone that looks like a lime green but not sure if it is jadeite or nephrite or some other stone.


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> I've heard of BC nephrite which and it is usually a dark green. I've seen stone that looks like a lime green but not sure if it is jadeite or nephrite or some other stone.


Silver Mom's bangle that she posted recently is Siberian nephrite and the most brilliant, clear bright green. Makes me green with envy! &#128521;&#128520;&#128154;

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Silver Mom's bangle that she posted recently is Siberian nephrite and the most brilliant, clear bright green. Makes me green with envy! &#128521;&#128520;&#128154;
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



Yes that's right and I think Jade4Me has a dark BC nephrite bangle too...
Im totally green with envy &#128522;&#128154;&#128521;


----------



## zipcount

I've asked Allen about Silver Mom's bright green Siberian jade but he's currently out &#128533;


----------



## lily25

Thanks, this is a photo of the Canadian jade I was talking about.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

This seems  a bit closer to the color of the necklace


----------



## Cyanide Rose

My first attempt at stacking [emoji4]


----------



## fanofjadeite

this is what i have been wearing the past few days


----------



## Beadweaver

Hi Cyanide Rose,  looking at your pictures I would guess that you are looking at some nephrite from Canada.  Nephrite is found in many countries and comes in many colors and grades of quality.  I have a bangle from Siberia Russia that is bright emerald and is a high quality because of the evenness of color and no black inclusions which are characteristic of Siberian and jade from Canada.  I also have a apple green with the flecks that cost a fraction of the price of the first one.  Here is a couple of pictures of my 24/7 bangle, I don't ever take her off.


----------



## Beadweaver

Here she is in different lighting....


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> Yes that's right and I think Jade4Me has a dark BC nephrite bangle too...
> Im totally green with envy &#128522;&#128154;&#128521;


Yes, I have some BC nephrite that is not the highest grade, but they don't have many black flecks and I love their rich greens and violent streaks! I've attached an old pic of my 3 D-shapes bangles.



lily25 said:


> Thanks, this is a photo of the Canadian jade I was talking about.


They could be nephrite, but one needs to beware that some serpentine can look like Canadian nephrite. I attached a photo of 2 darker green beads sold to me as such, but their specific gravity is way too low so I think they are actually serpentine. The lighting was bad in this pic - they are a brighter green IRL.



Cyanide Rose said:


> My first attempt at stacking [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289439


Looks great! How does it feel?




fanofjadeite said:


> this is what i have been wearing the past few days


So fun and love the colorful enamel bracelet to accent the colorful jade!




Beadweaver said:


> Here she is in different lighting....


TDF gorgeous! I can see why it's your 24/7 bangle!


----------



## Beadweaver

And here is a vender picture of my princess.  I think he sold 2 of them that looked just alike.  You can see the black flecks that are characteristic of this type of nephrite.  I like both of my bangles!


----------



## Beadweaver

So I asked the sweet couple that carved my 24/7 bangle to make me some beads and they sent me this choice  of colors.  Which would you have picked?  They are coming in the mail today!!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> My first attempt at stacking [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289439



Very nice stack C Rose and I love your opal ring!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Beadweaver said:


> And here is a vender picture of my princess.  I think he sold 2 of them that looked just alike.  You can see the black flecks that are characteristic of this type of nephrite.  I like both of my bangles!




This type of nephrite always reminds me of kiwi


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Beadweaver said:


> So I asked the sweet couple that carved my 24/7 bangle to make me some beads and they sent me this choice  of colors.  Which would you have picked?  They are coming in the mail today!!!



I like the first bead on the left and the third from left best  Which did you choose?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Beadweaver said:


> Hi Cyanide Rose,  looking at your pictures I would guess that you are looking at some nephrite from Canada.  Nephrite is found in many countries and comes in many colors and grades of quality.  I have a bangle from Siberia Russia that is bright emerald and is a high quality because of the evenness of color and no black inclusions which are characteristic of Siberian and jade from Canada.  I also have a apple green with the flecks that cost a fraction of the price of the first one.  Here is a couple of pictures of my 24/7 bangle, I don't ever take her off.



Wow this looks so watery. It's gorgeous!


----------



## crosso

Lavender beads are almost done, finally! These have been the most difficult to do so far, as they are vintage and handcarved. So the hole size is larger and more variable than more modern beads. Took awhile to find the correct weight of silk. 
I'm posting several pics because while I know we've discussed it before, it bears repeating for anyone new - lavender jadeite photographs very differently depending on lighting and background. If considering a purchase of lavender jadeite, especially if expensive, ask the seller for a photo in natural light on a white background for the worst case scenario color. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

Here are two more pics
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

These are all completely unchanged photos taken with my phone. It's astonishing how different they look!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Beadweaver said:


> Here she is in different lighting....




Thanks so much for your help Beadweaver. Your bangle is TDF! I love the wider bangles and wish I would have bought a wider one. I haven't worn mine much because I was afraid of damaging it. I'm left handed, so I wear the bangles on my right hand. My thinking was that they would get bumped less, but that hasn't been the case. I'm guessing your wearing her on your dominate hand/wrist? Maybe I should switch and see how I do [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Jade4Me said:


> Yes, I have some BC nephrite that is not the highest grade, but they don't have many black flecks and I love their rich greens and violent streaks! I've attached an old pic of my 3 D-shapes bangles.
> 
> 
> They could be nephrite, but one needs to beware that some serpentine can look like Canadian nephrite. I attached a photo of 2 darker green beads sold to me as such, but their specific gravity is way too low so I think they are actually serpentine. The lighting was bad in this pic - they are a brighter green IRL.
> 
> 
> Looks great! How does it feel?
> 
> 
> 
> So fun and love the colorful enamel bracelet to accent the colorful jade!
> 
> 
> 
> TDF gorgeous! I can see why it's your 24/7 bangle!







2boys_jademommy said:


> Very nice stack C Rose and I love your opal ring!




Thanks Jade4Me, it was a bit heavy which wasn't too bad but them bumping into each other made me think I was gonna chip them. [emoji51]

Thanks 2B_JM, I really like the look of stacking and thanks so much for the kind words about my ring [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Beadweaver said:


> And here is a vender picture of my princess.  I think he sold 2 of them that looked just alike.  You can see the black flecks that are characteristic of this type of nephrite.  I like both of my bangles!







Beadweaver said:


> So I asked the sweet couple that carved my 24/7 bangle to make me some beads and they sent me this choice  of colors.  Which would you have picked?  They are coming in the mail today!!!




Both of your bangles are beautiful. I can definitely see why you love them. 

I like number 2 and 4. If I had to pick one I think I'd pick 4.  That was hard and I'm not buying, I'd try to buy 2 of them  LOL


----------



## Cyanide Rose

crosso said:


> These are all completely unchanged photos taken with my phone. It's astonishing how different they look!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app




Crosso, that really helped me out. I purchased a lavender bangle and couldn't believe how different it looked in different lighting. I thought that I had been fooled and wanted to return it. I sent the seller an email today. 

Your knotting looks great! I totally know what you mean, it is truly time consuming. But your end result looks amazing [emoji4] I'm restringing some spinach Jade now and I'm not as motivated as I was with my last project at all.


----------



## Beadweaver

Crosso....those lavender beads are scrumptious!  Good job on the stringing.
Here is a picture of a Jade pendant that came with my beads in the mail today.


----------



## Beadweaver

...and here are my beads!  I couldn't make my mind up about which one to choose, so I asked them to match my bracelet as best they could.  They did a good job!


----------



## crosso

Beadweaver said:


> ...and here are my beads!  I couldn't make my mind up about which one to choose, so I asked them to match my bracelet as best they could.  They did a good job!


Beadweaver, your bangle is TDF and the beads will be a gorgeous match! They did a great job, I agree. I really like the organic shape of your pendant, too! Is all of this from the Siberian nephrite seller on Etsy?
Thanks for the comp on my lavender beads. This strand is a labor of love, for sure! There's a gorgeous solid 14k clasp on Etsy that I want for this strand badly, but at $80, I just can't do it now after what I paid for the beads. (And soccer season starting, taxes due, spring break coming up, etc, etc, it never ends, does it?) Oh well, another will come along and clasps are easy to switch out.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Here are two more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



Lighting does make a huge difference with lavender. The beads are a true lavender in the top pic and as softer greyish lavender in the bottom pic. Which colour is more accurate more often? 
It's a great take on a classic string of pearls &#128522;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Beadweaver said:


> ...and here are my beads!  I couldn't make my mind up about which one to choose, so I asked them to match my bracelet as best they could.  They did a good job!



They did do a great job and what a thoughtful touch to add the pendant with your order. Is the pendant a deep green?


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> Lighting does make a huge difference with lavender. The beads are a true lavender in the top pic and as softer greyish lavender in the bottom pic. Which colour is more accurate more often?
> It's a great take on a classic string of pearls &#128522;


2boys, the funny thing is that none of the pics I posted today is really true to what I see with my eyes. This pic I took before reknotting them that is the closest to the true color I see
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> 2boys, the funny thing is that none of the pics I posted today is really true to what I see with my eyes. This pic I took before reknotting them that is the closest to the true color I see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



Looks great against your skin tone and hair. The colour seems to be in between the two pics. You can definitely see the lavender and it leans blue to me but maybe because your top is pink. I wonder if it would lean pinker against a blue top..such is the chameleon abilities of lavender.  Very happy for you Crosso &#128512;


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Wow, I can't imagine how attached she is to that bangle [emoji17]


----------



## zipcount

Beadweaver said:


> ...and here are my beads!  I couldn't make my mind up about which one to choose, so I asked them to match my bracelet as best they could.  They did a good job!



Look like green apple jelly ranchers, yum.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Today's bangle, Have a great day [emoji4]


----------



## crosso

Cyanide Rose said:


> Today's bangle, Have a great day [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290227


GORGEOUS,  CR! Here's mine today &#9786;
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cyanide Rose

crosso said:


> GORGEOUS,  CR! Here's mine today [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app




Thanks crosso! Your bangles are beautiful! I love both of them, they look like fraternal twins. The carved one is TDF [emoji6]


----------



## piosavsfan

I've been searching for an all lavender bangle and finally have one! It has swirls of different shades of lavender and some white. So pretty!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> GORGEOUS,  CR! Here's mine today &#9786;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



They are beautiful Crosso and match even though one is carved. I love the dark green patches.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> I've been searching for an all lavender bangle and finally have one! It has swirls of different shades of lavender and some white. So pretty!



Very nice P! I'm happy you found what you were looking for &#128522; 
The colour is very feminine and soothing


----------



## crosso

piosavsfan said:


> I've been searching for an all lavender bangle and finally have one! It has swirls of different shades of lavender and some white. So pretty!


Oh my! That's beautiful, congratulations!
Really a nice fit, too, you did do well! Please post more pics!
It's getting so hard to find nice affordable grade a lavender bangles. If I could find a princess one with some intensity  of color, I think I would really be in trouble because I would be so tempted,  no matter the price! I love my hinged Lila, but don't think I would buy another hinged. Too fancy and fussy for every day wear. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## zipcount

Debuting: butterscotch Siberian nephrite bangle from Allen Spehar.


----------



## zipcount

Mod shot


----------



## crosso

zipcount said:


> Debuting: butterscotch Siberian nephrite bangle from Allen Spehar.


Yum, that bangle looks delicious,  like dulce de leche! Beautiful! He does such good work.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Junkenpo

zipcount said:


> Debuting: butterscotch Siberian nephrite bangle from Allen Spehar.




That is seriously BEAUTIFUL. 

I bet it feels like butter on.  I am super envious of this!


----------



## Beadweaver

zipcount said:


> Debuting: butterscotch Siberian nephrite bangle from Allen Spehar.



Wow!!!!!! Love this!!


----------



## zipcount

Thank you ladies for your comps. I'm very happy with it. Now to find a matching pendant.


----------



## zipcount

Family shot, all nephrite.  Still looking for a blue nephrite bangle.


----------



## Jade4Me

piosavsfan said:


> I've been searching for an all lavender bangle and finally have one! It has swirls of different shades of lavender and some white. So pretty!


Congratulations it's lovely!


zipcount said:


> Family shot, all nephrite.  Still looking for a blue nephrite bangle.


Congratulations on your new stunning Siberian and TDF family you have there!


----------



## Ixorajade

Zip count- beautiful collection of nephrites!


----------



## Ixorajade

piosavsfan said:


> I've been searching for an all lavender bangle and finally have one! It has swirls of different shades of lavender and some white. So pretty!



Very nice piosavsfan. ..lavendar r difficult to find nowadays


----------



## Ixorajade

crosso said:


> Here are two more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



Great work with the knotting The beads look even better with the individual knots!


----------



## Ixorajade

Wearing my Gaia today. What's yours?


----------



## zipcount

Jade4Me said:


> Congratulations it's lovely!
> 
> Congratulations on your new stunning Siberian and TDF family you have there!


Thank you ladies!


----------



## cdtracing

Beadweaver said:


> Crosso....those lavender beads are scrumptious!  Good job on the stringing.
> Here is a picture of a Jade pendant that came with my beads in the mail today.





Beadweaver said:


> ...and here are my beads!  I couldn't make my mind up about which one to choose, so I asked them to match my bracelet as best they could.  They did a good job!



Love the jade pendant & those beads are beautiful!



crosso said:


> 2boys, the funny thing is that none of the pics I posted today is really true to what I see with my eyes. This pic I took before reknotting them that is the closest to the true color I see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



Awesome job restringing the lavender beads.  I just love how it turned out & it looks great on you.  It's amazing how different lavender shows up depending on the lighting & surrounding colors!



Cyanide Rose said:


> Today's bangle, Have a great day [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290227



Love your bangle with the beaded bracelet.  Looks like a perfect match!!


----------



## cdtracing

crosso said:


> GORGEOUS,  CR! Here's mine today &#9786;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



Beautiful bangles!!  They match so well.  I love your carved one!



piosavsfan said:


> I've been searching for an all lavender bangle and finally have one! It has swirls of different shades of lavender and some white. So pretty!



This is gorgeous.  I love the swirls of lavender with the white.



zipcount said:


> Debuting: butterscotch Siberian nephrite bangle from Allen Spehar.





zipcount said:


> Family shot, all nephrite.  Still looking for a blue nephrite bangle.



Your butterscotch is awesome!  Love the color!  You have a beautiful family of nephrite.


----------



## piosavsfan

Wearing my lavender today. It reminds me of ice cream.


----------



## piosavsfan

zipcount said:


> Debuting: butterscotch Siberian nephrite bangle from Allen Spehar.


 Wow! It looks good enough to eat!


----------



## zipcount

piosavsfan said:


> Wow! It looks good enough to eat!


I was just going to say your bangle looks like taro ice, yum.


----------



## Beadweaver

piosavsfan said:


> Wearing my lavender today. It reminds me of ice cream.



This bangle is yummy!
Here are my beads all strung up.  I had a diamond pendant that I found years ago at an antique store that I took to the jewelers and had it modified into a clasp. The Jade beads had large holes which gave me fits because they kept sliding over my knots.  I finally used some gemstones to keep them in place.  Anyways I'm very happy with the way it turned out.


----------



## Beadweaver

Here is a neck shot. I've discovered the neck is not a good thing to be taking pictures of.&#128528;


----------



## zipcount

Beadweaver said:


> Here is a neck shot. I've discovered the neck is not a good thing to be taking pictures of.&#128528;


Good job, that is pretty. Does it arch your bangle?  Please post pictures of both. Would love to see the set.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

zipcount said:


> Debuting: butterscotch Siberian nephrite bangle from Allen Spehar.



It's spectacular! I love the colour and butterscotch is the perfect name &#128522;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

zipcount said:


> Family shot, all nephrite.  Still looking for a blue nephrite bangle.



Clearly you love nephrite &#128521; You have such a varied and awesome collection. Each unique and beautiful in their own way.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Beadweaver said:


> Here is a neck shot. I've discovered the neck is not a good thing to be taking pictures of.&#128528;



Looks great on you and I really like the clasp. So pretty!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

cdtracing said:


> Love the jade pendant & those beads are beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome job restringing the lavender beads.  I just love how it turned out & it looks great on you.  It's amazing how different lavender shows up depending on the lighting & surrounding colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your bangle with the beaded bracelet.  Looks like a perfect match!!




Thank you so much cdtracing [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

zipcount said:


> Family shot, all nephrite.  Still looking for a blue nephrite bangle.







Ixorajade said:


> Wearing my Gaia today. What's yours?







piosavsfan said:


> Wearing my lavender today. It reminds me of ice cream.







Beadweaver said:


> This bangle is yummy!
> 
> Here are my beads all strung up.  I had a diamond pendant that I found years ago at an antique store that I took to the jewelers and had it modified into a clasp. The Jade beads had large holes which gave me fits because they kept sliding over my knots.  I finally used some gemstones to keep them in place.  Anyways I'm very happy with the way it turned out.







Beadweaver said:


> Here is a neck shot. I've discovered the neck is not a good thing to be taking pictures of.[emoji52]




zipcount your collection is amazing. I really love the new edition. The coloring is gorgeous. 

Gaia is beautiful, she is so unique. 

poisavsfan I don't know how you do it. You find some pretty bangles. This lavender one looks great on you. 

Beadweaver  I love your new necklace. I'm kinda glad the holes were too big. Those gems add another dimension to the necklace. It all balances well and the clasp just ties it all together. It's truly elegant and so are you. You really look amazing wearing it [emoji4]


----------



## crosso

Beadweaver said:


> This bangle is yummy!
> Here are my beads all strung up.  I had a diamond pendant that I found years ago at an antique store that I took to the jewelers and had it modified into a clasp. The Jade beads had large holes which gave me fits because they kept sliding over my knots.  I finally used some gemstones to keep them in place.  Anyways I'm very happy with the way it turned out.


Holy cow, Beadweaver! That is absolutely stunning!!! The gemstones between the jade beads give the necklace more depth and the clasp is the oerfect accent. I just love it! &#128525;

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Beadweaver

zipcount said:


> Family shot, all nephrite.  Still looking for a blue nephrite bangle.



This is such a gorgeous collection of bangles.

Thanks for all the nice comments on my nephrite necklace.  I'll post a picture of it with my bangle tomorrow.  They are not an exact match, but I like it that way.  I've discovered the best part of a bangle is the fact that I am the one that gets to enjoy it because I can see it.  My eyes and my fingers are going to it constantly. Nephrite is so delishishly smooth. A necklace is seen by everyone but you.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Beadweaver said:


> This is such a gorgeous collection of bangles.
> 
> Thanks for all the nice comments on my nephrite necklace.  I'll post a picture of it with my bangle tomorrow.  They are not an exact match, but I like it that way.  I've discovered the best part of a bangle is the fact that I am the one that gets to enjoy it because I can see it.  My eyes and my fingers are going to it constantly. Nephrite is so delishishly smooth. A necklace is seen by everyone but you.



I feel the same way about bangles and rings too as I will look at mine during the day and so I enjoy them more. Earrings and pendant can't be seen unless you are looking in a mirror. 
Your bangle is gorgeous and matches your necklace &#128522;
I love the softness of nephrite too &#128525;


----------



## teagansmum

Lovely mix of beads and bangles to wake up to this morning ladies. 
I had ordered another bangle from Noel's seller and was so excited as it was my dream chubby princess! I did a gravity test which didn't work out and it glows like anything under UV light. Asked for a refund. Description said grade A jade and and free certificate. It didn't come with the certificate (now we know why) and is not grade A. If I didn't know better from all the information on this forum I would have easily been tricked. Thank you ladies!!

Here is the bangle


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> Lovely mix of beads and bangles to wake up to this morning ladies.
> I had ordered another bangle from Noel's seller and was so excited as it was my dream chubby princess! I did a gravity test which didn't work out and it glows like anything under UV light. Asked for a refund. Description said grade A jade and and free certificate. It didn't come with the certificate (now we know why) and is not grade A. If I didn't know better from all the information on this forum I would have easily been tricked. Thank you ladies!!
> 
> Here is the bangle



I would never have guessed this was not grade A   It is too bad some sellers are dishonest.


----------



## Redkoi01

teagansmum said:


> Lovely mix of beads and bangles to wake up to this morning ladies.
> I had ordered another bangle from Noel's seller and was so excited as it was my dream chubby princess! I did a gravity test which didn't work out and it glows like anything under UV light. Asked for a refund. Description said grade A jade and and free certificate. It didn't come with the certificate (now we know why) and is not grade A. If I didn't know better from all the information on this forum I would have easily been tricked. Thank you ladies!!
> 
> Here is the bangle



So sorry for your bad experience. I would have never thought that was grade B I am usually more worried when bright green is involved. It is such a dissapoinent to wait so long and receive a lower grade bangle. Hope you get a refund soon.


----------



## Junkenpo

piosavsfan said:


> Wearing my lavender today. It reminds me of ice cream.



such a gentle color.,.. very soothing!



Beadweaver said:


> This bangle is yummy!
> Here are my beads all strung up.  I had a diamond pendant that I found years ago at an antique store that I took to the jewelers and had it modified into a clasp. The Jade beads had large holes which gave me fits because they kept sliding over my knots.  I finally used some gemstones to keep them in place.  Anyways I'm very happy with the way it turned out.





Beadweaver said:


> Here is a neck shot. I've discovered the neck is not a good thing to be taking pictures of.&#128528;





Beadweaver said:


> This is such a gorgeous collection of bangles.
> 
> Thanks for all the nice comments on my nephrite necklace.  I'll post a picture of it with my bangle tomorrow.  They are not an exact match, but I like it that way.  I've discovered the best part of a bangle is the fact that I am the one that gets to enjoy it because I can see it.  My eyes and my fingers are going to it constantly. Nephrite is so delishishly smooth. A necklace is seen by everyone but you.




I love what you did with that bead and clasp!  It looks very, very elegant... I'm super envious! I like how it settles on the hollows of your neck.. which looks lovely, too!  I feel that way about modeling earrings. When you're not used to seeing it as a focus instead of as a whole, it can be disconcerting.   The bangle looks awesome, too.


----------



## Junkenpo

Just got this off of an ebay seller... these little bead & gold bracelets are like crack to me right now.  I love them!  I don't think any of the stones are jadeite or nephrite, but they are very pretty.  I think the green is aventurine... any suggestions for the other beads?  The black has a smoky streak when you look close,  the yellows look possibly banded. 










In a line with my other similar bracelets







Beads!


----------



## zipcount

Junkenpo said:


> Just got this off of an ebay seller... these little bead & gold bracelets are like crack to me right now.  I love them!  I don't think any of the stones are jadeite or nephrite, but they are very pretty.  I think the green is aventurine... any suggestions for the other beads?  The black has a smoky streak when you look close,  the yellows look possibly banded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a line with my other similar bracelets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beads!



You are the queen of beads  they are so darling.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Just got this off of an ebay seller... these little bead & gold bracelets are like crack to me right now.  I love them!  I don't think any of the stones are jadeite or nephrite, but they are very pretty.  I think the green is aventurine... any suggestions for the other beads?  The black has a smoky streak when you look close,  the yellows look possibly banded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a line with my other similar bracelets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beads!



Beadiful lol! They look like candy &#128539; Not sure what your new beads are but the black bead looks like it could be nephrite. The yellow ones look more synthetic to me but the others can very well be stones - just don't know what type...


----------



## Beadweaver

teagansmum said:


> Lovely mix of beads and bangles to wake up to this morning ladies.
> I had ordered another bangle from Noel's seller and was so excited as it was my dream chubby princess! I did a gravity test which didn't work out and it glows like anything under UV light. Asked for a refund. Description said grade A jade and and free certificate. It didn't come with the certificate (now we know why) and is not grade A. If I didn't know better from all the information on this forum I would have easily been tricked. Thank you ladies!!
> 
> Here is the bangle



So sorry to see this,  I hope you get your money back.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

teagansmum said:


> Lovely mix of beads and bangles to wake up to this morning ladies.
> I had ordered another bangle from Noel's seller and was so excited as it was my dream chubby princess! I did a gravity test which didn't work out and it glows like anything under UV light. Asked for a refund. Description said grade A jade and and free certificate. It didn't come with the certificate (now we know why) and is not grade A. If I didn't know better from all the information on this forum I would have easily been tricked. Thank you ladies!!
> 
> Here is the bangle







Junkenpo said:


> Just got this off of an ebay seller... these little bead & gold bracelets are like crack to me right now.  I love them!  I don't think any of the stones are jadeite or nephrite, but they are very pretty.  I think the green is aventurine... any suggestions for the other beads?  The black has a smoky streak when you look close,  the yellows look possibly banded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a line with my other similar bracelets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beads!




teagansmum great job in detecting that that bangle wasn't as advertised. I do hope you can get a smooth refund. It is a shame that sellers try to get over on buyers. Thankfully you caught it. 

Junkenpo your bead collection is very pretty. I really like the mix of pearls and gemstones. You newest beads could be a few things. Aventurine (even the blue one), the pink and yellowish could be quartz or they all could be dyed Jade. It's hard to tell without having them in front of you [emoji4]


----------



## piosavsfan

My last bangle purchase for a while, I've been waiting for it to arrive from Singapore.


----------



## piosavsfan

Junkenpo said:


> Just got this off of an ebay seller... these little bead & gold bracelets are like crack to me right now.  I love them!  I don't think any of the stones are jadeite or nephrite, but they are very pretty.  I think the green is aventurine... any suggestions for the other beads?  The black has a smoky streak when you look close,  the yellows look possibly banded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a line with my other similar bracelets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beads!



I love your bracelets. Is there a particular seller you purchase from?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

piosavsfan said:


> My last bangle purchase for a while, I've been waiting for it to arrive from Singapore.




This one is a beauty! It's reminds me of the one I've been wearing for the last few days. I really like the color combination on this one. Good luck on not buying anymore bangles [emoji4]


----------



## Junkenpo

Thanks for the kind words jadies!

I love all the new eye candy.
.
.
.
.
piosavan, all the bracelets came from different sellers. I think part of the draw for me is the hunt.  I really like the little twist of gold in between each bead, but so many sellers start their bidding or BINs so high that it's fun to find the ones that aren't asking quite so much.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

zipcount said:


> Family shot, all nephrite.  Still looking for a blue nephrite bangle.




Love them!! Especially your white (farthest) and your green. The white has a translucency that I didn't expect for a nephrite. Is the green a BC? May I ask where you purchased? Are they all Allan creations?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> My last bangle purchase for a while, I've been waiting for it to arrive from Singapore.



This one was worth the wait I'm sure I love how there is a clear dark patch and then it lightens up with bits of dark green against the spearmint green. Fits nicely on you too P!


----------



## zipcount

*NYC Princess* said:


> Love them!! Especially your white (farthest) and your green. The white has a translucency that I didn't expect for a nephrite. Is the green a BC? May I ask where you purchased? Are they all Allan creations?



NYC princess, thanks for your comps. Yes the white one on the furtherst is surprisingly translucent for a nephrite. I got it from jade-los-angeles from eBay.  He still has a couple left for sale and it came with a certificate.  The green one is Siberian nephrite, it's actually not as dark in person. I got it from greenjademonater from eBay. I would recommend both sellers.  The butterscotch one is from Allen.


----------



## piosavsfan

Cyanide Rose said:


> This one is a beauty! It's reminds me of the one I've been wearing for the last few days. I really like the color combination on this one. Good luck on not buying anymore bangles [emoji4]


 It is going to be very difficult to abstain from purchasing. I think the key is just not to look. I feel like I compulsively browse Ebay for bangles. I'm also low on shopping funds, so, that's a good deterrent. I would like to get a black jade bangle in the future, a faceted one, but that will have to wait.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

piosavsfan said:


> It is going to be very difficult to abstain from purchasing. I think the key is just not to look. I feel like I compulsively browse Ebay for bangles. I'm also low on shopping funds, so, that's a good deterrent. I would like to get a black jade bangle in the future, a faceted one, but that will have to wait.




A faceted black Jade bangle would be gorgeous.  eBay is the worse place for anyone with a jewelry addiction of any kind [emoji4]


----------



## Jade4Me

Beadweaver said:


> This bangle is yummy!
> Here are my beads all strung up.  I had a diamond pendant that I found years ago at an antique store that I took to the jewelers and had it modified into a clasp. The Jade beads had large holes which gave me fits because they kept sliding over my knots.  I finally used some gemstones to keep them in place.  Anyways I'm very happy with the way it turned out.


This is gorgeous - such gemmy beads! Very nice work and nice repurposing of the diamond pendant! Are the gemstone beads chrome diopside, which are also mined in Russia?


----------



## Jade4Me

Junkenpo said:


> Thanks for the kind words jadies!
> 
> I love all the new eye candy.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> piosavan, all the bracelets came from different sellers. I think part of the draw for me is the hunt.  I really like the little twist of gold in between each bead, but so many sellers start their bidding or BINs so high that it's fun to find the ones that aren't asking quite so much.


Love your wire wrapped bead bracelets! For your new one I'd guess aventurine, quartz, yellow chalcedony, onyx, and maybe rhodochrosite for the pink.


piosavsfan said:


> It is going to be very difficult to abstain from purchasing. I think the key is just not to look. I feel like I compulsively browse Ebay for bangles. I'm also low on shopping funds, so, that's a good deterrent. I would like to get a black jade bangle in the future, a faceted one, but that will have to wait.


Love your new dark mysterious beauty! How long did it take to arrive?


----------



## Jade4Me

New black nephrite princess bangle!


----------



## piosavsfan

Jade4Me said:


> Love your new dark mysterious beauty! How long did it take to arrive?



Thanks! It took 2.5 weeks.


----------



## zipcount

Jade4Me said:


> New black nephrite princess bangle!



It looks very elegant  what is the width?


----------



## Jade4Me

zipcount said:


> It looks very elegant  what is the width?


Thank you it's 9mm wide.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Jade4Me said:


> New black nephrite princess bangle!




Oh this is gorgeous! Oh my I'm a bit envious. Congratulations on that one, she's a beauty [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> New black nephrite princess bangle!



It's stunning I love it! Now you have a black princess to go with your other d shape black nephrite bangles 
It is very elegant looking - ladylike &#128525;
I love that it is slimmer since it it such a bold colour. Are there silvery flecks?


----------



## Jade4Me

Cyanide Rose said:


> Oh this is gorgeous! Oh my I'm a bit envious. Congratulations on that one, she's a beauty [emoji4]


Thanks!


2boys_jademommy said:


> It's stunning I love it! Now you have a black princess to go with your other d shape black nephrite bangles
> It is very elegant looking - ladylike &#128525;
> I love that it is slimmer since it it such a bold colour. Are there silvery flecks?


Thanks it's very dark green with black mottling.


----------



## Redkoi01

Jade4Me said:


> New black nephrite princess bangle!



WOW!! I love it!! Do you mind sharing he seller this is gorgeous! Congratulations!!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Thanks it's very dark green with black mottling.



When I zoomed in I can see it is a very deep rich green with black specks. I really like the shiny polish. It must feel lighter than your thicker nephrite bangles. So happy for you &#128512;


----------



## Beadweaver

Jade4Me said:


> New black nephrite princess bangle!



Oh I like this!  I'm thinking a black nephrite is on my wanting list too.


----------



## Beadweaver

Jade4Me said:


> This is gorgeous - such gemmy beads! Very nice work and nice repurposing of the diamond pendant! Are the gemstone beads chrome diopside, which are also mined in Russia?



Good eye, I had some emerald beads I wanted to use, but they looked too blue green.  These seemed to match the best.


----------



## Jade4Me

Beadweaver said:


> Good eye, I had some emerald beads I wanted to use, but they looked too blue green.  These seemed to match the best.


Russian chrome diopside and Siberian nephrite looks like a perfect pairing!


----------



## teagansmum

Jade4Me said:


> New black nephrite princess bangle!



She's gorgeous! So shiny and smooth! When I think nephrite I seem to think more of a dull but smooth and creamy texture. You've got me longing for a nephrite bangle...again. Enjoy your beauty. It's a special one for sure.


----------



## teagansmum

Beadweaver said:


> This is such a gorgeous collection of bangles.
> 
> Thanks for all the nice comments on my nephrite necklace.  I'll post a picture of it with my bangle tomorrow.  They are not an exact match, but I like it that way.  I've discovered the best part of a bangle is the fact that I am the one that gets to enjoy it because I can see it.  My eyes and my fingers are going to it constantly. Nephrite is so delishishly smooth. A necklace is seen by everyone but you.



I can see why your eyes and fingers go straight to your bangle. The green is so sharp and smooth. I'm in love!!


----------



## designergoods

Jade4Me said:


> New black nephrite princess bangle!


Your bangle is stunning! The colors within give it depth and brilliance...fits you beautifully. Any names picked out yet?


----------



## Jade4Me

teagansmum said:


> She's gorgeous! So shiny and smooth! When I think nephrite I seem to think more of a dull but smooth and creamy texture. You've got me longing for a nephrite bangle...again. Enjoy your beauty. It's a special one for sure.


Thanks!  


designergoods said:


> Your bangle is stunning! The colors within give it depth and brilliance...fits you beautifully. Any names picked out yet?


Thanks! I think I like Adelaide - it's the nearest large town to Cowell, where her rough is from, and a nice name I think.


----------



## piosavsfan

I'm so sad that the lavender and brown carved bangle from GeGe is reserved to be sold!! I was watching for the price to decrease and GeGe was supposed to let me know when she puts it on sale. Sigh. I'm not supposed to be buying more, but I've been watching that bangle for a while.


----------



## teagansmum

piosavsfan said:


> I'm so sad that the lavender and brown carved bangle from GeGe is reserved to be sold!! I was watching for the price to decrease and GeGe was supposed to let me know when she puts it on sale. Sigh. I'm not supposed to be buying more, but I've been watching that bangle for a while.



I can completely understand how you feel. I just contacted a seller I bought a bangle from to buy another and he said he won't take anymore offers from me until my first bangle from him arrives. I'm like, ok, what if the second one sells before the first arrives!!
Oh well, if it's meant to be it's meant to be. Maybe it's a sign for us to slow down on the shopping.


----------



## piosavsfan

teagansmum said:


> I can completely understand how you feel. I just contacted a seller I bought a bangle from to buy another and he said he won't take anymore offers from me until my first bangle from him arrives. I'm like, ok, what if the second one sells before the first arrives!!
> Oh well, if it's meant to be it's meant to be. Maybe it's a sign for us to slow down on the shopping.


Can the seller put the bangle on hold for you? It seems like a poor business practice to me. I would be happy if someone wanted to purchase another item from me! But you are right, it probably is a sign!


----------



## teagansmum

piosavsfan said:


> Can the seller put the bangle on hold for you? It seems like a poor business practice to me. I would be happy if someone wanted to purchase another item from me! But you are right, it probably is a sign!



I'm to scared to ask him to hold it for me. LOL
Just happy I got the one I did. I'll take it as a sign, and if it's still available by the time my first gets here, it'll be a meant to be. He's a new seller and guess he just wants to make sure I like the first one to avoid negative feedback? I guess all my questions before buying made him nervous. I tend to ask tons of questions before buying jade. I can be annoying.


----------



## Jade4Me

teagansmum said:


> I'm to scared to ask him to hold it for me. LOL
> Just happy I got the one I did. I'll take it as a sign, and if it's still available by the time my first gets here, it'll be a meant to be. He's a new seller and guess he just wants to make sure I like the first one to avoid negative feedback? I guess all my questions before buying made him nervous. I tend to ask tons of questions before buying jade. I can be annoying.


Oooh I still need to check him out for any in my size!    Can't wait for the one you bought to arrive!


----------



## designergoods

Jade4Me said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Thanks! I think I like Adelaide - it's the nearest large town to Cowell, where her rough is from, and a nice name I think.


I think that is the PERFECT name! It has meaning derived from her roots plus it is pretty


----------



## designergoods

What is everyone wearing today?

Right arm rotation today - black faceted and my moist blue/purple


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> What is everyone wearing today?
> 
> Right arm rotation today - black faceted and my moist blue/purple



Gorgeous bangles - what are you wearing on the left? 

Today I am wearing my black nephrite (bangle in my avatar) on my right wrist and my everyday bangle on the left.


----------



## teagansmum

designergoods said:


> What is everyone wearing today?
> 
> Right arm rotation today - black faceted and my moist blue/purple



How beautiful!!! Both are stunning!!
Today I wear Noel on my left and my princess green jadeite on the right. I haven't been changing them up much lately.


----------



## crosso

Jade4Me said:


> New black nephrite princess bangle!


Beautiful, J4Me, congrats!! Very classy!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

designergoods said:


> What is everyone wearing today?
> 
> Right arm rotation today - black faceted and my moist blue/purple


These are just gorgeous together, DG, very nice pairing of color and texture! 
I'm wearing one of my favorite bangles (Solana, with the yellow spot). Love the smooth texture, translucence and delicate carvings on her. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

I made some bead earrings to go along with my lavender bead necklace. I think my lavender collection is now complete! Funny how blue the dragon ball looks in this pic. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## designergoods

2boys_jademommy said:


> Gorgeous bangles - what are you wearing on the left?
> 
> Today I am wearing my black nephrite (bangle in my avatar) on my right wrist and my everyday bangle on the left.


Oooh, I really like your black neprhite! The details on her are TDF 
My left wrist...always Seasons paired with Glaceau for today.




teagansmum said:


> How beautiful!!! Both are stunning!!
> Today I wear Noel on my left and my princess green jadeite on the right. I haven't been changing them up much lately.


Thank you, it is nice to wear a black jade at times.

Lovely...I really like Noel's name. Has her colored become more vivid yet from wearing her often?



crosso said:


> These are just gorgeous together, DG, very nice pairing of color and texture!
> I'm wearing one of my favorite bangles (Solana, with the yellow spot). Love the smooth texture, translucence and delicate carvings on her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296562
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Thank you. 
Solana is very soothing to look at, relaxing. Very soft and feminine.


----------



## designergoods

crosso said:


> I made some bead earrings to go along with my lavender bead necklace. I think my lavender collection is now complete! Funny how blue the dragon ball looks in this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296567
> View attachment 3296568
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


OMG crosso, your lavender collection is GORGEOUS! Just love what you have done with the beads and how they all blend together so effortlessly.


----------



## zipcount

crosso said:


> I made some bead earrings to go along with my lavender bead necklace. I think my lavender collection is now complete! Funny how blue the dragon ball looks in this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296567
> View attachment 3296568
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


They are gorgeous.  I like how each bangle has a matching pendant.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> I made some bead earrings to go along with my lavender bead necklace. I think my lavender collection is now complete! Funny how blue the dragon ball looks in this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296567
> View attachment 3296568
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



Wow! Yes the dragon ball does look vey blue and the hinged bangle is the pinkest of your lavenders. What a pretty collection you have &#128522;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Oooh, I really like your black neprhite! The details on her are TDF
> My left wrist...always Seasons paired with Glaceau for today
> 
> Thank you DG! I remember your Seasons bangle - it's one of my faves here You wear four bangles at a time?!?! That's awesome - I wish I could get used to stacking but I really don't like it and so I wear one on each wrist.


----------



## teagansmum

crosso said:


> I made some bead earrings to go along with my lavender bead necklace. I think my lavender collection is now complete! Funny how blue the dragon ball looks in this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296567
> View attachment 3296568
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



You're collection is to die for!!! I know how much time and energy you put into jade and I'm so impressed with your collection.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Beautiful collection, I totally agree with all the Jadies there is so much care put into collection. It's just amazing to gaze upon [emoji4]


----------



## piosavsfan

designergoods said:


> What is everyone wearing today?
> 
> Right arm rotation today - black faceted and my moist blue/purple


I really want a black faceted like yours. It is so beautiful. 



crosso said:


> I made some bead earrings to go along with my lavender bead necklace. I think my lavender collection is now complete! Funny how blue the dragon ball looks in this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296567
> View attachment 3296568
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


 Crosso, your lavender collection is to die for! I'm so envious. I would be wearing lavender everyday if I were you!  


I'm wearing lavender today.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> What is everyone wearing today?
> 
> Right arm rotation today - black faceted and my moist blue/purple




I love all the bangles! I am partial to the carved one but the faceted ones are starting to grow on me. I'd love to see one in person.  Today I'm wearing a nephrite bangle I purchased a few days ago. Been wearing ever since it bought it. 

I sure hope all you lovely Jadies are doing well, it's such a beautiful day [emoji4]


----------



## crosso

Ladies, thank you so much for all the very kind comments! Collecting jade is truly a labor of love and I doubt I would have been able to find any of these pieces without the help and excellent advice of the lovely jadies on this thread, both past and present. I have so enjoyed the looking, finding, and often remaking/ expanding upon the pieces I've bought. While my active collecting is at an end (at least until I divest and reinvest), I always enjoy seeing others collections and new purchases, so keep the pics coming! And I'll probably keep posting pics of my own collection until you all are thoroughly sick of it, because I do enjoy it so much! &#128521; 
&#128538; to you all!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

Cyanide Rose said:


> I love all the bangles! I am partial to the carved one but the faceted ones are starting to grow on me. I'd love to see one in person.  Today I'm wearing a nephrite bangle I purchased a few days ago. Been wearing ever since it bought it.
> 
> I sure hope all you lovely Jadies are doing well, it's such a beautiful day [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296678
> View attachment 3296679


Nice, CR, very sleek and shiny!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

piosavsfan said:


> I really want a black faceted like yours. It is so beautiful.
> 
> 
> Crosso, your lavender collection is to die for! I'm so envious. I would be wearing lavender everyday if I were you!
> 
> 
> I'm wearing lavender today.


Piosavsfan, thanks! Love this new bangle of yours, it has beautiful color and is a perfect fit. What a great buy!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## designergoods

2boys_jademommy said:


> designergoods said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, I really like your black neprhite! The details on her are TDF
> My left wrist...always Seasons paired with Glaceau for today
> 
> Thank you DG! I remember your Seasons bangle - it's one of my faves here You wear four bangles at a time?!?! That's awesome - I wish I could get used to stacking but I really don't like it and so I wear one on each wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your comps on Seasons. She is my first jade and favorite as well...my DH gave it to me!
> I don't wear more than three bangles on an arm. With the spacers in between it is quite an armful on me  usually rotate on my right wrist since my other bangles are larger in size and easier to do so.
> Do you rotate your bangles often?
> 
> 
> piosavsfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really want a black faceted like yours. It is so
> 
> 
> I'm wearing lavender today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! The faceted cut really makes the bangle sparkle...like a diamond. It is a nice effect.
> Really admire the bangles you've collected especially your new lavender. Between you and crosso I am feeling the urge to splurge on one myself!
> 
> 
> 
> Cyanide Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love all the bangles! I am partial to the carved one but the faceted ones are starting to grow on me. I'd love to see one in person.  Today I'm wearing a nephrite bangle I purchased a few days ago. Been wearing ever since it bought it.
> 
> I sure hope all you lovely Jadies are doing well, it's such a beautiful day [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296678
> View attachment 3296679
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I think you would like the facet cut. It adds more glam to the overall look of the bangle but I feel they are difficult to find.
> I really like the deep dark color of your new addition. Looks so smooth and rich like dark chocolate!
Click to expand...


----------



## designergoods

crosso said:


> Ladies, thank you so much for all the very kind comments! Collecting jade is truly a labor of love and I doubt I would have been able to find any of these pieces without the help and excellent advice of the lovely jadies on this thread, both past and present. I have so enjoyed the looking, finding, and often remaking/ expanding upon the pieces I've bought. While my active collecting is at an end (at least until I divest and reinvest), I always enjoy seeing others collections and new purchases, so keep the pics coming! And I'll probably keep posting pics of my own collection until you all are thoroughly sick of it, because I do enjoy it so much! &#128521;
> &#128538; to you all!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



Oh crosso, I don't think we will EVER get sick of seeing your beauties! Keep the pictures coming! You have such unique collection that is truly one of a kind especially with all the pieces you've worked on....love how you correlate the color themes.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

crosso said:


> Nice, CR, very sleek and shiny!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app







designergoods said:


> 2boys_jademommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your comps on Seasons. She is my first jade and favorite as well...my DH gave it to me!
> 
> I don't wear more than three bangles on an arm. With the spacers in between it is quite an armful on me  usually rotate on my right wrist since my other bangles are larger in size and easier to do so.
> 
> Do you rotate your bangles often?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! The faceted cut really makes the bangle sparkle...like a diamond. It is a nice effect.
> 
> Really admire the bangles you've collected especially your new lavender. Between you and crosso I am feeling the urge to splurge on one myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I think you would like the facet cut. It adds more glam to the overall look of the bangle but I feel they are difficult to find.
> 
> I really like the deep dark color of your new addition. Looks so smooth and rich like dark chocolate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much crosso and I really do love seeing all your pieces and your projects. You also inspired me to get my restringing done, which can be very tiring but the end result is so worth it. I bought a lavender jade beaded necklace on Sunday, I can't wait to get it. More restringing [emoji28]
> 
> Designergoods thank you! It's one of my faves so far. It looks like the pictures I posted earlier most of the time (kind of like a Forrest green) but in the sunlight it's has a lot more black visible throughout the bangle. I just really liked the black mixed in it [emoji4]
> 
> Rest well Jadies [emoji1]
Click to expand...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> I really want a black faceted like yours. It is so beautiful.
> 
> 
> Crosso, your lavender collection is to die for! I'm so envious. I would be wearing lavender everyday if I were you!
> 
> 
> I'm wearing lavender today.



Looks amazing on you P - it does remind one of ice cream &#128523;
On a side note I like the colour of your walls


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> I love all the bangles! I am partial to the carved one but the faceted ones are starting to grow on me. I'd love to see one in person.  Today I'm wearing a nephrite bangle I purchased a few days ago. Been wearing ever since it bought it.
> 
> I sure hope all you lovely Jadies are doing well, it's such a beautiful day [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296678
> View attachment 3296679



It's gorgeous Cyanide Rose! Where did you find this bangle? I've been wearing my black nephrite almost everyday since I got it in Dec. it goes with everything. I bet you'll be wearing it lots too - very chic and effortlessly in style &#128522;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Oh crosso, I don't think we will EVER get sick of seeing your beauties! Keep the pictures coming! You have such unique collection that is truly one of a kind especially with all the pieces you've worked on....love how you correlate the color themes.



I agree - love your collection Crosso and the way you create your own designs &#128522;

DG - I don't rotate much recently. I wear the greenish earthy bangle my husband and boys got me one the left and my black nephrite on the right most days. Occasionally I wear my lavender in the right but I never stack Jade.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> designergoods said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much crosso and I really do love seeing all your pieces and your projects. You also inspired me to get my restringing done, which can be very tiring but the end result is so worth it. I bought a lavender jade beaded necklace on Sunday, I can't wait to get it. More restringing [emoji28]
> 
> Designergoods thank you! It's one of my faves so far. It looks like the pictures I posted earlier most of the time (kind of like a Forrest green) but in the sunlight it's has a lot more black visible throughout the bangle. I just really liked the black mixed in it [emoji4]
> 
> Rest well Jadies [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296849
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C-Rose I just got to his pic of your nephrite and it is a dark green in the sun - the colour change is much more dramatic than mine. Mine is still quite black in the sun but if the sun is directly on it you can see a tinge of green and once in awhile a tinge of blue but the colour is not as obvious as yours. Enjoy your bangle and its colours - it's a beauty!
Click to expand...


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> It's gorgeous Cyanide Rose! Where did you find this bangle? I've been wearing my black nephrite almost everyday since I got it in Dec. it goes with everything. I bet you'll be wearing it lots too - very chic and effortlessly in style [emoji4]







2boys_jademommy said:


> Cyanide Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> C-Rose I just got to his pic of your nephrite and it is a dark green in the sun - the colour change is much more dramatic than mine. Mine is still quite black in the sun but if the sun is directly on it you can see a tinge of green and once in awhile a tinge of blue but the colour is not as obvious as yours. Enjoy your bangle and its colours - it's a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2B_JM, Thank you so much!  It was purchased from an estate sale, most of my bangles have come from estate sales. I really like them for the variety of merchandise and I'm partial to vintage jewelry which can easily be found at most estate sales. I also haven't been switching out my bangles much lately. This one has really grown on me and it's been very comfortable to wear.
> 
> I love your black bangle and all of the other black bangles that have been posted lately! This has a nice size black patch that I really like but I do want an all black one. A thinner black faceted bangle is on my wish list [emoji4]
Click to expand...


----------



## BreadnGem

Icy pale green bangle. I'm partial to the translucent, watery type of jade.


----------



## BreadnGem

Another pic


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> 2boys_jademommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2B_JM, Thank you so much!  It was purchased from an estate sale, most of my bangles have come from estate sales. I really like them for the variety of merchandise and I'm partial to vintage jewelry which can easily be found at most estate sales. I also haven't been switching out my bangles much lately. This one has really grown on me and it's been very comfortable to wear.
> 
> I love your black bangle and all of the other black bangles that have been posted lately! This has a nice size black patch that I really like but I do want an all black one. A thinner black faceted bangle is on my wish list [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been to an estate sale but no doubt there are treasures to be found.
> I would like a black faceted bangle too but wide one
Click to expand...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BreadnGem said:


> Icy pale green bangle. I'm partial to the translucent, watery type of jade.



It's fresh and feminine BreadGem  Is it an oval bangle - it looks very snug on you and pretty against your skin. Is this a new one?!?!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

BreadnGem said:


> Icy pale green bangle. I'm partial to the translucent, watery type of jade.




Wow, it's gorgeous!  It's looks great on you too! Congratulations on such a lovely piece [emoji4]


----------



## designergoods

BreadnGem said:


> Another pic


Wow, very pretty and love that spot of green!  Almost as if it is glowing...


----------



## crosso

BreadnGem said:


> Another pic


Wow! That is a gorgeous bangle! It is very watery and fine textured. Just beautiful! &#128525;

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BreadnGem

Thanks everyone. 

2boys - it's round, not oval but it's quite snug


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BreadnGem said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> 2boys - it's round, not oval but it's quite snug



Oh my that is very snug fit for a round bangle. You are lucky you can get a snug bangle on. My wrists are tiny but I have low pain threshold plus my hands are not very flexible and so there is always a big gap on my bangles. Ive been told many times I should wear an oval bangle but I prefer round bangles. 
All this to say your bangle looks great on you &#128522;


----------



## Lots love

blueberry has changed so much. I now am true believe that they are living stone. I didn't believe jadeite was until my blueberry change so much since I first got it thank you for letting me share with you [emoji2] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Jade4Me

designergoods said:


> What is everyone wearing today?
> 
> Right arm rotation today - black faceted and my moist blue/purple


Just beautiful! When did you get the faceted bangle! I love how the facets catch the light! Would love to see one in person sometime!


crosso said:


> Beautiful, J4Me, congrats!! Very classy!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Thanks!


crosso said:


> These are just gorgeous together, DG, very nice pairing of color and texture!
> I'm wearing one of my favorite bangles (Solana, with the yellow spot). Love the smooth texture, translucence and delicate carvings on her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296562
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Lovely shot of her!


crosso said:


> I made some bead earrings to go along with my lavender bead necklace. I think my lavender collection is now complete! Funny how blue the dragon ball looks in this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296567
> View attachment 3296568
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


You're done an awesome job with your lavender beads! Gorgeous thoughtfully acquired & created collection!


----------



## Jade4Me

Cyanide Rose said:


> I love all the bangles! I am partial to the carved one but the faceted ones are starting to grow on me. I'd love to see one in person.  Today I'm wearing a nephrite bangle I purchased a few days ago. Been wearing ever since it bought it.
> 
> I sure hope all you lovely Jadies are doing well, it's such a beautiful day [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296678
> View attachment 3296679


Love this! I adore dark jade bangles especially nephrite!


BreadnGem said:


> Icy pale green bangle. I'm partial to the translucent, watery type of jade.


This is dreamy with such translucence and a bit of green!


Lots love said:


> blueberry has changed so much. I now am true believe that they are living stone. I didn't believe jadeite was until my blueberry change so much since I first got it thank you for letting me share with you [emoji2]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


Love the rich dark colors of your Blueberry!


----------



## Lots love

Thank you so much  jade4me I  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Jade4Me said:


> Love this! I adore dark jade bangles especially nephrite!
> 
> This is dreamy with such translucence and a bit of green!
> 
> Love the rich dark colors of your Blueberry!




Thanks Jade4Me! I really like the darker bangles too. A black faceted bangle is definitely on my wish list. [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Lots love said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app




It's beautiful, I really love the coloring on this one. [emoji4]


----------



## Lots love

Thank you so much cyanide rose )

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Your welcome [emoji4]

Today's stack, I found another sterling silver covered bangle, this one is a princess but It's not Jade.  I still decided to purchase it. I do like the look of the twos  of them with a bangle in the middle. 

It's another beautiful day, Have a great day Jadies! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Lots love

Looking good nice stack

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Jade4Me

Cyanide Rose said:


> Your welcome [emoji4]
> 
> Today's stack, I found another sterling silver covered bangle, this one is a princess but It's not Jade.  I still decided to purchase it. I do like the look of the twos  of them with a bangle in the middle.
> 
> It's another beautiful day, Have a great day Jadies! [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3298096


Love this look!


----------



## teagansmum

Cyanide Rose said:


> Your welcome [emoji4]
> 
> Today's stack, I found another sterling silver covered bangle, this one is a princess but It's not Jade.  I still decided to purchase it. I do like the look of the twos  of them with a bangle in the middle.
> 
> It's another beautiful day, Have a great day Jadies! [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3298096



Never have I seen such a bangle covered with sterling silver. Can you tell how they the two are put together? Can the jade be removed from the sterling silver and each worn seperate? Not that I would do such a thing but just wondering how they are made to fit together.


----------



## designergoods

Jade4Me said:


> Just beautiful! When did you get the faceted bangle! I love how the facets catch the light! Would love to see one in person sometime!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lovely shot of her!
> 
> You're done an awesome job with your lavender beads! Gorgeous thoughtfully acquired & created collection!


Thank you! I've had her a few months. She fits on the larger side for me which is nice to easily take on and off my right wrist since my right hand isnt as flexible as my left.
I think a facet bangle would be a nice addition to your collection!


Lots love said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


Beautiful black! Looks so happy and the texture with the darkness of colors is visually appealing! 


Cyanide Rose said:


> Your welcome [emoji4]
> 
> Today's stack, I found another sterling silver covered bangle, this one is a princess but It's not Jade.  I still decided to purchase it. I do like the look of the twos  of them with a bangle in the middle.
> 
> It's another beautiful day, Have a great day Jadies! [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3298096


Gosh, your silver accents really create a unique look that fits you so well. They are stunning and you stack them beautifully.


----------



## Lots love

Thanks for your complement 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Lots love said:


> Looking good nice stack
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app







Jade4Me said:


> Love this look!







teagansmum said:


> Never have I seen such a bangle covered with sterling silver. Can you tell how they the two are put together? Can the jade be removed from the sterling silver and each worn seperate? Not that I would do such a thing but just wondering how they are made to fit together.







designergoods said:


> Thank you! I've had her a few months. She fits on the larger side for me which is nice to easily take on and off my right wrist since my right hand isnt as flexible as my left.
> I think a facet bangle would be a nice addition to your collection!
> 
> Beautiful black! Looks so happy and the texture with the darkness of colors is visually appealing!
> 
> Gosh, your silver accents really create a unique look that fits you so well. They are stunning and you stack them beautifully.




Thank you Jadies so much [emoji5]&#65039; I found the second one on eBay in the middle the night, while searching eBay as I often do when I can't sleep lol. This one popped up at the bottom of an auction I lost, where eBay sends you the " sorry you lost this auction suggestions". I couldn't believe I lucked up on another one. 

I think you could peel it off because there is some kind of putty adhering the silver to the bangle. It looks like the silver was put on it and then carved because none of the edges are sharp. It appears to have been tamped down and filed on the edges after any excess was cut away. The second one is not as neatly done as the first one but it did clean up better than I expected [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Your welcome [emoji4]
> 
> Today's stack, I found another sterling silver covered bangle, this one is a princess but It's not Jade.  I still decided to purchase it. I do like the look of the twos  of them with a bangle in the middle.
> 
> It's another beautiful day, Have a great day Jadies! [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3298096



Wow what intricate design! I think you are probably the only one here with a silver covered bangle. 
Do you know what your princess bangle is made of if it is not jade?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Hi 2B_JM! My guess is glass,  it looks like a hand blown glass rod made into a circle [emoji4]


----------



## piosavsfan

Cyanide Rose said:


> Your welcome [emoji4]
> 
> Today's stack, I found another sterling silver covered bangle, this one is a princess but It's not Jade.  I still decided to purchase it. I do like the look of the twos  of them with a bangle in the middle.
> 
> It's another beautiful day, Have a great day Jadies! [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3298096


 Your stack looks so cool. Love the look of the silver bracelets.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

zipcount said:


> NYC princess, thanks for your comps. Yes the white one on the furtherst is surprisingly translucent for a nephrite. I got it from jade-los-angeles from eBay.  He still has a couple left for sale and it came with a certificate.  The green one is Siberian nephrite, it's actually not as dark in person. I got it from greenjademonater from eBay. I would recommend both sellers.  The butterscotch one is from Allen.



Thanks zipcount! The nephrite ones I see on jade los angeles don't seem translucent, although sadly much too large for me anyway. You are a lucky duck!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

piosavsfan said:


> Your stack looks so cool. Love the look of the silver bracelets.




Thank you poisavsfan, I still have to luck up on one of those pretty lavender bangles you keep finding [emoji4]


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> Wow what intricate design! I think you are probably the only one here with a silver covered bangle.
> Do you know what your princess bangle is made of if it is not jade?


I want to thank everyone for the wonderful message about my blueberry [emoji2] 


designergoods said:


> Thank you! I've had her a few months. She fits on the larger side for me which is nice to easily take on and off my right wrist since my right hand isnt as flexible as my left.
> I think a facet bangle would be a nice addition to your collection!
> 
> Beautiful black! Looks so happy and the texture with the darkness of colors is visually appealing!
> 
> Gosh, your silver accents really create a unique look that fits you so well. They are stunning and you stack them beautifully.




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## zipcount

My butterscotch nephrite pendant arrived today from 3jade and it's a perfect match. Just didn't realize how big it is, but I love the intricate carving it has.

What kind of bail do I use?  It's quite heavy.  I have no jewelry making experience. TIA.


----------



## zipcount

*NYC Princess* said:


> Thanks zipcount! The nephrite ones I see on jade los angeles don't seem translucent, although sadly much too large for me anyway. You are a lucky duck!



It's huge on me too but it's one of those bangle that I had to get. It's 61mm and my forever bangle is 53mm.


----------



## Lots love

How did u get such small size on it can understand why it's forever wow zipcount

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## zipcount

Lots love said:


> How did u get such small size on it can understand why it's forever wow zipcount
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


Lotion, lots of lotions ,lol.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

zipcount said:


> My butterscotch nephrite pendant arrived today from 3jade and it's a perfect match. Just didn't realize how big it is, but I love the intricate carving it has.
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of bail do I use?  It's quite heavy.  I have no jewelry making experience. TIA.




Zipcount are you just going to wear it on a plain chain or would you like to make it an enhancer style pendant? 

Yellow gold or white gold?


----------



## zipcount

Cyanide Rose said:


> Zipcount are you just going to wear it on a plain chain or would you like to make it an enhancer style pendant?
> 
> Yellow gold or white gold?


Lol, I don't even know what an 'enhancer style pendant' is.  I'm going to put it on a bail and wear it on a long chain.  The holes looks really small and one is slightly on top of the other because of the carving.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

zipcount said:


> Lol, I don't even know what an 'enhancer style pendant' is.  I'm going to put it on a bail and wear it on a long chain.  The holes looks really small and one is slightly on top of the other because of the carving.




lol, an enhancer bail can open up in the back and you could put the pendant on a string of Pearls or beads.  It might be difficult to do on your own if the holes don't line up because most of the bails used are pinch in. So you would basically thread one the metal bar through a sturdy hole in the top of the pendant and pinch them closed until the bars meet in the middle of the hole you chose. But since the holes don't line up, you may want a jeweler to do it because the can adjust it professionally so it looks nice.


----------



## zipcount

Cyanide Rose said:


> lol, an enhancer bail can open up in the back and you could put the pendant on a string of Pearls or beads.  It might be difficult to do on your own if the holes don't line up because most of the bails used are pinch in. So you would basically thread one the metal bar through a sturdy hole in the top of the pendant and pinch them closed until the bars meet in the middle of the hole you chose. But since the holes don't line up, you may want a jeweler to do it because the can adjust it professionally so it looks nice.


 good grief!  I will never make it as a jeweler.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

lol, I like enhancer bails because you can use them on a thick omega chain, as well as a strand of gems. They are more versatile but they are bulkier than a normal bail [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

zipcount said:


> good grief!  I will never make it as a jeweler.




My reply to you didn't quote you for some reason. I'm on the tpf app so maybe that is why.


----------



## Lots love

Wow I'm glad that worked for you we all need that one special 24/7 forever one 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## *NYC Princess*

zipcount said:


> It's huge on me too but it's one of those bangle that I had to get. It's 61mm and my forever bangle is 53mm.



Oh so we are about the same size. Which one on jade los angeles' site is like the one you got? The others seem very transparent.


----------



## zipcount

*NYC Princess* said:


> Oh so we are about the same size. Which one on jade los angeles' site is like the one you got? The others seem very transparent.



222011040462
This will be the closest to the one I got. He also has a couple white jade link bracelets that are really unique.


----------



## Junkenpo

Morning jadies!  such beautiful stone getting shared. 

my Iroh came from jade los angeles. they've got some really pretty stuff. 


Here's my light green facet with one of my semi-precious beads bracelet


----------



## Cyanide Rose

zipcount said:


> 222011040462
> 
> This will be the closest to the one I got. He also has a couple white jade link bracelets that are really unique.







Junkenpo said:


> Morning jadies!  such beautiful stone getting shared.
> 
> my Iroh came from jade los angeles. they've got some really pretty stuff.
> 
> 
> Here's my light green facet with one of my semi-precious beads bracelet




Zipcount thanks for the seller information. They have some lovely pieces. 

Junkenpo they look beautiful together. I was watching the particular beaded bracelet myself but missed it. They have another all Jade one for sale I thought about bidding on but I have purchased way too much already. 

Have a great day Jadies [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Has anyone one had success getting specific gravity on a beaded necklace. I purchased a lavender Jade necklace and  the pendant was actually made part of the stringing of the necklace. After taking it apart the pendant tested as Jade but it's hard to test the beads. Any ideas? Thanks for any help or ideas. I tried doing one bead and then five but the numbers were all over the place. One bead didn't even register.


----------



## Junkenpo

Cyanide Rose said:


> Junkenpo they look beautiful together. I was watching the particular beaded bracelet myself but missed it. They have another all Jade one for sale I thought about bidding on but I have purchased way too much already.
> 
> Have a great day Jadies [emoji4]





Thanks!   I really like that seller's stuff. Sometimes I've gotten lucky and things stay low, most of the time it goes high and miss it... sometimes I think it'll go high, forget about it and then when I check later, it stayed reasonable and I kick myself. This one was a little more than I usually like, but it was so cute!

Edit to add... there's probably math out there to figure out proportionally what amount of gold/stone there is based on total weight and then to apply that to SG, but that's beyond my abilities at the moment. lol  I bet Clairejune could figure it out.   If you're lurking Claire, HI! We miss you!


----------



## Jade4Me

zipcount said:


> My butterscotch nephrite pendant arrived today from 3jade and it's a perfect match. Just didn't realize how big it is, but I love the intricate carving it has.
> 
> What kind of bail do I use?  It's quite heavy.  I have no jewelry making experience. TIA.


Amazing carving! I'd have a jeweler set it to make sure it's secure since it's heavy and its holes don't line up evenly.


----------



## Jade4Me

Tan nephrite today.


----------



## drewbass

Hi to all. I am new in the forun and I want to share my jade bead bracelets and my agate bangle. It is difficult to find a jade bangle of my size (64mm) so I found an agate bangle I love it too.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Jade4Me said:


> Tan nephrite today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3301011




Ooo I want one!  It's beautiful, I love these warm colors. It reminds me of some gooey dessert [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Thanks for all the suggestions [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Cyanide Rose

drewbass said:


> Hi to all. I am new in the forun and I want to share my jade bead bracelets and my agate bangle. It is difficult to find a jade bangle of my size (64mm) so I found an agate bangle I love it too.




Hi drewbass, very nice gems [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Tan nephrite today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3301011



Not sure if it is Brown Sugar or Mooncake but I am sure it is beautifully sweet &#128512;
One of my favourite bangles on this forum &#128522;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

drewbass said:


> Hi to all. I am new in the forun and I want to share my jade bead bracelets and my agate bangle. It is difficult to find a jade bangle of my size (64mm) so I found an agate bangle I love it too.



Welcome Drewbase!
Thanks for sharing. I especially like your tan Jade beads. They look like caramel candies


----------



## drewbass

Thanks for you comment. I really like all the bangles in here. *_*


----------



## drewbass

Those beads are lovely. Nice to know you like it. :$


----------



## zipcount

If anyone's looking for a tan colored nephrite bangle, 3jade1 has one in 57mm. I've been eyeing it for a while.


----------



## Jade4Me

drewbass said:


> Hi to all. I am new in the forun and I want to share my jade bead bracelets and my agate bangle. It is difficult to find a jade bangle of my size (64mm) so I found an agate bangle I love it too.


Welcome! The bangle and bracelets look awesome on you! I do see 64mm bangles sometimes when 'jade hunting'. In fact gojade on eBay has a couple and I think this seller is mentioned in reputable jade seller's list thread.
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/the-reputable-jade-sellers-list-884042-6.html




Cyanide Rose said:


> Ooo I want one!  It's beautiful, I love these warm colors. It reminds me of some gooey dessert [emoji4]


Thanks!




2boys_jademommy said:


> Not sure if it is Brown Sugar or Mooncake but I am sure it is beautifully sweet &#128512;
> One of my favourite bangles on this forum &#128522;


Thanks it's Brown Sugar!


----------



## Junkenpo

Jade4Me said:


> Tan nephrite today.



So purty!




drewbass said:


> Hi to all. I am new in the forun and I want to share my jade bead bracelets and my agate bangle. It is difficult to find a jade bangle of my size (64mm) so I found an agate bangle I love it too.





Welcome!  Nice variety of colors.... It's never easy at either end of the spectrum to find bangles, is it?  Ultimate Jadeite has a number of 62s in her ebay store, I would try messaging her and see if she has any 64s that aren't listed.  Jadefinejewelry also carries larger bangles, but it is not the most user friendly site and sometimes bangles that are pictured have been sold already.


----------



## drewbass

Thanks a lot for all your compliments. I'm from Venezuela and it is not easy to find jade anymore. I have found some bangles at different chinese stores but they are not my size. I will post some pictures so you can tell me your opinión about them.


----------



## drewbass

A fu lou shou bangle that I found I my hubby bought to me.


----------



## drewbass

Some Princess bangles that I found too. They are 55mm. So beautiful apple green *_* and so cold to touch. Really love them.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

drewbass said:


> Some Princess bangles that I found too. They are 55mm. So beautiful apple green *_* and so cold to touch. Really love them.



I love princess bangles and yours have a lovely freshness to them  Did you buy them together and o you wear them together?


----------



## drewbass

I love them too. Actually I want one of my size but I can't find them here in my country. I bought them together but I can't wear them since they are 55mm and I have a 64mm wrist :/ but are part of my collection.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

drewbass said:


> I love them too. Actually I want one of my size but I can't find them here in my country. I bought them together but I can't wear them since they are 55mm and I have a 64mm wrist :/ but are part of my collection.



Ultimate jadeite as well as Jadefine jewelley also known as JOJO have larger size bangles. You will find your size
With princesses you may be able to go a bit smaller...


----------



## drewbass

I was trying a 61mm D shape. But it was kind of painful for me. But I think that if I found a great Princess I will suffer a little bit to put it on hahahaha. Yes, I already checked gojade on eBay so let's see what can I do to get the dollars to buy it.  I will be posting th rest of my collection.


----------



## Junkenpo

drewbass said:


> I was trying a 61mm D shape. But it was kind of painful for me. But I think that if I found a great Princess I will suffer a little bit to put it on hahahaha. Yes, I already checked gojade on eBay so let's see what can I do to get the dollars to buy it.  I will be posting th rest of my collection.



Your princesses look lovely!  

Lotion helps, or conditioner in the shower... I've also used a thin plastic shopping bag or pantyhose to slide on without friction.   Do be careful, though.  I got a bangle stuck once.  I wore for nearly a month before I finally forced it off.  I had bruises and some nerve sensitivity for months after. 

Another option would be to custom order a larger bangle.  Jadefinejewelry aka JOJO jade has sizes that aren't listed and can work with you to custom a bangle in the size/color you like.  You agree and pay beforehand, though, so make sure the conditions are clearly stated.  Allen Spehar of jadedivers is also someone who does custom work that many of us have been pleased with, though more nephrite jade than jadeite.


----------



## Pirard

Greetings everyone...apologies for not being able to read through all of the different jade threads and posts...I have been looking at an Etsy site, Ultimate Jadeite and wanted opinions on their quality. I've been looking for a bangle for some time and they seem to have "the good stuff" so to speak.  Are there other online retailers I should search as well? Thanks in advance for any direction/help/opinions!


----------



## Junkenpo

Pirard said:


> Greetings everyone...apologies for not being able to read through all of the different jade threads and posts...I have been looking at an Etsy site, Ultimate Jadeite and wanted opinions on their quality. I've been looking for a bangle for some time and they seem to have "the good stuff" so to speak.  Are there other online retailers I should search as well? Thanks in advance for any direction/help/opinions!



Hi Pirard, 

You can always use the thread tools to search the threads according to your search terms.  Discussion on Ultimate Jadeite happens a lot. For those with easy access to jade such as home countries that make jade hunting in person easy and affordable may find UJ overpriced for the quality.  Those of us with little-to-no access except online sources find UJ a reliable seller.  She takes lots of pictures and clearly describes the jade quality.  She also responds quickly and politely and is always willing to provide more pictures in varying light conditions.  I bought my first online bangle (and several more!) from UJ and have been pleased.

For other sources, you can browse through the jade seller thread.  If the auction or site you are looking at is not listed, feel free to ask for input here, but remember that it can be very difficult to judge if jade is treated or not from pictures alone. Always ask questions and make sure your seller has a good return policy.

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/the-reputable-jade-sellers-list-884042.html#post27537828


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Today's stack, have a wonderful day Jadies!


----------



## designergoods

Jade4Me said:


> Tan nephrite today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3301011


Beautiful and a nice neutral color. Pretty how the tan swirls around the white.


Cyanide Rose said:


> Today's stack, have a wonderful day Jadies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3302390



Great stack! The darker green specs on the lighter reflects the other bangle. We should wear our green bangles for upcoming St. Patricks day


----------



## designergoods

drewbass said:


> I was trying a 61mm D shape. But it was kind of painful for me. But I think that if I found a great Princess I will suffer a little bit to put it on hahahaha. Yes, I already checked gojade on eBay so let's see what can I do to get the dollars to buy it.  I will be posting th rest of my collection.



Welcome! Look forward to seeing pictures of your collection!


----------



## Jade4Me

drewbass said:


> I was trying a 61mm D shape. But it was kind of painful for me. But I think that if I found a great Princess I will suffer a little bit to put it on hahahaha. Yes, I already checked gojade on eBay so let's see what can I do to get the dollars to buy it.  I will be posting th rest of my collection.


Thank you for sharing - your bangles are beautiful!
Have you looked at jademaya.com? 2 of us on this thread have bangles from them. Mine is the black Guatemalan jadeite bangle in my avatar and it was custom made. I've considered getting a jaguar green (dark green) one custom made, too. I'm sure they could custom make one in your size. I suggest specifying which way to error in size, so give them a range like 64-64.5mm or 63.5-64mm. Mine was 0.4 smaller than I asked (53.6mm instead of 54mm) so next time I'll give them a range, too. Plus, you probably wouldn't have the language barrier like I do (I'm in the U.S.) and your shipping options may be more flexible.  



Cyanide Rose said:


> Today's stack, have a wonderful day Jadies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3302390


Gorgeous green stack!  



designergoods said:


> Beautiful and a nice neutral color. Pretty how the tan swirls around the white.
> Thanks!
> 
> Great stack! The darker green specs on the lighter reflects the other bangle. We should wear our green bangles for upcoming St. Patricks day


Fun idea!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> Beautiful and a nice neutral color. Pretty how the tan swirls around the white.
> 
> 
> Great stack! The darker green specs on the lighter reflects the other bangle. We should wear our green bangles for upcoming St. Patricks day







Jade4Me said:


> Thank you for sharing - your bangles are beautiful!
> Have you looked at jademaya.com? 2 of us on this thread have bangles from them. Mine is the black Guatemalan jadeite bangle in my avatar and it was custom made. I've considered getting a jaguar green (dark green) one custom made, too. I'm sure they could custom make one in your size. I suggest specifying which way to error in size, so give them a range like 64-64.5mm or 63.5-64mm. Mine was 0.4 smaller than I asked (53.6mm instead of 54mm) so next time I'll give them a range, too. Plus, you probably wouldn't have the language barrier like I do (I'm in the U.S.) and your shipping options may be more flexible.
> 
> 
> Gorgeous green stack!
> 
> 
> Fun idea!




Thank you so much Jadies!

Designergoods, That's a great idea!!  I'm in [emoji4]


----------



## designergoods

Great, Thursday share your green bangle (or other jade pieces) to celebrate St. Patricks Day! Everyone is invited to do so!

Can't wait to see all your green :greengrin:


----------



## drewbass

I love second one. The pale green. I really like it like that.


----------



## drewbass

I already visited the page and the bangles are pretty and to me the big issue that I have it is not the language because I speak and write in English but the real barrier that we have in Venezuela is that se don't have access to US dollars right now. So that's why it is kind of difficult to buy on internet.  anyway I have found some good pieces of jade like the ones I have posted.


----------



## drewbass

This is the jadeite pendant that I wear everday. It was a gift from my hubby and I chose it because it is kind of bluish with the apple green on it. I think that it is not grade a but anyway I like it. I also add the bead at the top from a bracelet I bought years ago and it is grade a. What do you think about the quality of the pendant? Is it grade a?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Thank you drewbass!

You Jade pieces are beautiful! I'm not sure if the grade but it's very pretty.  Your DH is so sweet to buy you such lovely pieces. The gift just makes you love them even more [emoji4] I hope you can find a Jade bangle in your size. Are there any jewelers in your area that may be able to source it for you?  My jeweler can sometimes get pieces that I'm unable to purchase myself.


----------



## crosso

Hello all you jadies and welcome, drewbass! Just popped in to catch up - drewbass, good luck in your bangle search. Your small apple green bangles are gorgeous!!
Beautiful stack today, Cyanide Rose! Wish I could help regarding SG on beads, never tried it. The only two sets of beads I have that I would question were so old that polymer impregnation was a non-issue and any dyes would have faded by now. All my other beads are fairly opaque and were bought from reputable sources I trust. 
Speaking of beads, wearing my white carved today, along with  white princess jadeite and rose quartz bangles. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Junkenpo

Morning jadies!  Weather is a bit under today and the only bit of jewelry I'm currently wearing is Smoke.  I should go dig up some more for comfort. lol

Crosso, love your carved beads!

Drewbass... do you have access to a long-wave/short-wave UV flashlight?  I got mine on ebay... it came with a couple of fluorescent minerals.   If you get one and any of your jade glows, it's a good chance that it is treated.  Not glowing might not be, because I've heard that the treatments are getting more sophisticated and dyes don't always glow.  Otherwise, short of taking apart the knots and reknotting after testing SG, I'm not sure about how to.  

 If you look at your pendant under a loupe are the edges of color sharp or muddy?  Dyes tend to be fuzzy and injections to improve color/translucency tend to look jelly-ish. The jade & jadeite reference thread has some good pics of treated jade.


----------



## RedPeony

Hello everyone! It's been so long. I haven't really caught up, but couldn't resist sharing my latest purchases. 

A pair of carved nephrite bangles: dragons with pearls. 





I was really happy with the more translucent bangle. Here it is again. 





Hope you are all doing very well!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

crosso said:


> Hello all you jadies and welcome, drewbass! Just popped in to catch up - drewbass, good luck in your bangle search. Your small apple green bangles are gorgeous!!
> Beautiful stack today, Cyanide Rose! Wish I could help regarding SG on beads, never tried it. The only two sets of beads I have that I would question were so old that polymer impregnation was a non-issue and any dyes would have faded by now. All my other beads are fairly opaque and were bought from reputable sources I trust.
> Speaking of beads, wearing my white carved today, along with  white princess jadeite and rose quartz bangles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303679
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app







RedPeony said:


> Hello everyone! It's been so long. I haven't really caught up, but couldn't resist sharing my latest purchases.
> 
> A pair of carved nephrite bangles: dragons with pearls.
> 
> View attachment 3303750
> View attachment 3303751
> 
> 
> I was really happy with the more translucent bangle. Here it is again.
> 
> View attachment 3303752
> View attachment 3303753
> 
> 
> Hope you are all doing very well!




Thanks crosso! I love your carved beads, they look so pretty on you [emoji4]

RedPeony, I love your newest additions. They are so detailed. Congratulations on your find. I was looking at one today but I wasn't sure of its authenticity. 

I have had to return a few of my recent purchases because the SG wasn't what it should be. I'm so thankful for all the help I've received on this forum. It has saved me a lot of money.


----------



## drewbass

I just like your new bangles. They look so cold to touch. Are you planning to wear them in same wrist?  Where did you find them?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Does anybody have a wish list? I really want a unique Jade ring and a lavender bangle. I have a really nice lavender bangle now with pretty translucent patch but it's smaller than I expected and I'm afraid to force it on and then can't get it off lol. So I'm looking for a bigger one. I am also looking for some more Jade beads to make more bracelets to match my bangles. I realized that I really like that look.  I'm also looking for a better way to store my bangles. I found this box on eBay today, so I think I may order one. 

Have a great night Jadies [emoji4]


----------



## drewbass

Thanks for you compliments. I will look carefully at my pendant to check what you told me. I am planning to buy another pendant a buddha kwan Yin.


----------



## drewbass

But if you like it so much. Why don't you wear it permanent? That could be good.


----------



## drewbass

Hello to everyone. Thanks a lot for you compliments about my humble collection. But I have a question. How many of you wear a jade bangle permanently? And why do wear jade? Just because you like it or also because you believe in the healing properties of the stone? 

I wear jade because of the healing properties and because I like it a lot. I also believe in the protective properties of the stone. What about you?


----------



## RedPeony

Cyanide Rose, thanks for your compliments! I'm pretty much done with collecting jade. I only bought these two bangles because I gave away a dragon/pearl jadeite bangle that was very precious to me but much too big. I instantly felt like I wanted to replace it!! That being said, I would love it if one day I could find a red jade bangle that is very translucent! I adore that box. It's s great way to keep your bangles. Mine are in two boxes all stacked together, makes it hard to immediately view and pick. 

Drewbass, thank you. I found one on eBay and one on etsy, just by searching 'dragon jade bangle'. I suppose it was easy to narrow down with the carving I was after.


----------



## Junkenpo

RedPeony said:


> Hello everyone! It's been so long. I haven't really caught up, but couldn't resist sharing my latest purchases.
> 
> A pair of carved nephrite bangles: dragons with pearls.
> 
> 
> 
> I was really happy with the more translucent bangle. Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you are all doing very well!




Red!  Hello!  How are you! It's so great to see you posting.  I miss seeing your updates.  These bangles are gorgeous; the carving and translucency makes them look so delicate. How do they feel on? What kind of chime do they have?  So neat. 



drewbass said:


> Hello to everyone. Thanks a lot for you compliments about my humble collection. But I have a question. How many of you wear a jade bangle permanently? And why do wear jade? Just because you like it or also because you believe in the healing properties of the stone?
> 
> I wear jade because of the healing properties and because I like it a lot. I also believe in the protective properties of the stone. What about you?



Hi drewbass, I have a bangle I put on in december 2014 and have not taken off even once  since.  I call her "Smoke".  I live where there is a large asian community and grew up with an awareness of jade, although my appreciation and addiction didn't start till about 2013 when I started viewing and posting in the original jade thread here.  I like the smoothness of jade and the heaviness when worn. I like the variety and uniqueness of each piece.  I don't necessarily believe in  healing properties, but I can't deny that I feel called to wear certain colors/styles depending on what's going on in my life. 


Here's a repost of Smoke. I wear her on my right wrist.  I have a number of bangles that I'll wear/swap out for the left.


----------



## Junkenpo

Cyanide Rose said:


> Does anybody have a wish list?



oh yes!  

I think I would like a thin princess in lavender, preferably one that is delicately carved. I would also like a Ming's jade piece.. preferably a beaded necklace or bracelet.  I think the bead necklace I gave to my MIL last year may have been an unsigned Ming's, and I was so tempted to keep it. It is so gorgeous in person, but I bought it with giving it to her in mind, so I followed through. 

I also want to find a traveling case like this: (not my pic/not my bangles... this is a "found" picture on google.)








Other than that, I'm trying to be good. Right now, those bead & gold bracelets and smaller carved bangles are my weakness.   I have a pretty good variety of colors and shapes in bangles, earrings, and necklaces, so I'm actively trying to slow down... or at least confine myself to less expensive & vintage pieces. :shame:


----------



## RedPeony

Hi JKP! Nice to see you! I'm doing very well, very busy and happy. The nephrite bangles are very comfortable as they are carved princesses. I find nephrite slightly 'warmer' to the feel than jadeite. The more opaque bangle is slightly chunkier than the watery one. They have a very high pitched chime, not unlike jadeite bangles. They are both rather old, in particular the translucent one, which shows quite a bit of wear. I oiled them both with jojoba oil, and it seemed to improve the texture slightly. I like the scratches etc, I think it shows character and history. All in all, very happy with them!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Wearing my green bangle for Saint Patrick's Day


----------



## MahoganyQT

Junkenpo said:


> oh yes!
> 
> I think I would like a thin princess in lavender, preferably one that is delicately carved. I would also like a Ming's jade piece.. preferably a beaded necklace or bracelet.  I think the bead necklace I gave to my MIL last year may have been an unsigned Ming's, and I was so tempted to keep it. It is so gorgeous in person, but I bought it with giving it to her in mind, so I followed through.
> 
> I also want to find a traveling case like this: (not my pic/not my bangles... this is a "found" picture on google.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than that, I'm trying to be good. Right now, those bead & gold bracelets and smaller carved bangles are my weakness.   I have a pretty good variety of colors and shapes in bangles, earrings, and necklaces, so I'm actively trying to slow down... or at least confine myself to less expensive & vintage pieces. :shame:




Wow! That's a nice case and collection!


----------



## Ixorajade

Hahah Jkp,  I have kept a screenshot of the same box in my phone.  So that I can admire them...it's a dream box of dream bangles!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

RedPeony said:


> Cyanide Rose, thanks for your compliments! I'm pretty much done with collecting jade. I only bought these two bangles because I gave away a dragon/pearl jadeite bangle that was very precious to me but much too big. I instantly felt like I wanted to replace it!! That being said, I would love it if one day I could find a red jade bangle that is very translucent! I adore that box.




RedPeony, I saw a dragon bangle on eBay yesterday with a buy it now for $100 but I wasn't sure if it was real, so I didn't buy it. It's gone now lol.  The box is $44 on eBay [emoji5]
&#65039;


Junkenpo said:


> oh yes!
> 
> I think I would like a thin princess in lavender, preferably one that is delicately carved. I would also like a Ming's jade piece.. preferably a beaded necklace or bracelet.  I think the bead necklace I gave to my MIL last year may have been an unsigned Ming's, and I was so tempted to keep it. It is so gorgeous in person, but I bought it with giving it to her in mind, so I followed through.
> 
> Other than that, I'm trying to be good. Right now, those bead & gold bracelets and smaller carved bangles are my weakness.   I have a pretty good variety of colors and shapes in bangles, earrings, and necklaces, so I'm actively trying to slow down... or at least confine myself to less expensive & vintage pieces. :shame:




I am really looking at vintage pieces too. I really want a carved bangle in green, white or lavender but really well made and elegant. I really love the look of crosso's carved lavender bangle and your big Jade. So I'm really looking for a bangle like them. 

I am looking for some black Jade beads to restring my DPM diamond beads bracelets with.  Oh and a green carved Jade beaded necklace. I've been watching one and I think I may purchase it today [emoji6]

Now I have to find this travel box before my vacation. I love it [emoji173]&#65039;



MahoganyQT said:


> Wearing my green bangle for Saint Patrick's Day
> View attachment 3304134




MahoganyQT, beautiful bangle! It's a perfect width. It looks great on you.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Happy Saint Patrick's Day Jadies!!! I hope you are all having a wonderful day! [emoji4]


----------



## piosavsfan

My stack of the day


----------



## crosso

Happy St Patrick's Day! Jadeite ring, chrysoprase rectangular bead bracelet and round prehnite bead bracelet 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## designergoods

Happy St. Patrick's Day...Love everyone's green!
Here is my greenest bangle which is nephrite


----------



## zipcount

Wearing green too!


----------



## zipcount

zipcount said:


> Wearing green too!


why does my picture always come out side ways?  If I take them portrait they turn side ways, if I take them landscape they turn upside down.


----------



## Jade4Me

Nice to hear from you, RedPeony, and so glad you're doing well!  

Thanks for sharing your green jade today, jadies! Here's my most green nephrite bangle for St. Paddy's Day! :greengrin:


----------



## MahoganyQT

Cyanide Rose said:


> Happy Saint Patrick's Day Jadies!!! I hope you are all having a wonderful day! [emoji4]
> View attachment 3304186




Gorgeous!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

MahoganyQT said:


> Gorgeous!




Thanks MahoganyQT [emoji4]


----------



## teagansmum

Happy St. Paddy's Day ladies!!! Loving all the green!
I'd post a photo of green Twiggy and Noel with green heart but I've posted them a few times already and don't have any new photos.
I'll post a photo when my new green bangle arrives. Until then, enjoy your day Jadies!!! xoxo


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Happy St Patrick's day Jadies! I love all the pics you are posting 
It's march break and I only took today and tomorrow off so I want to squeeze in as much fun time as I can with the kids


----------



## Junkenpo

Got on my nephrite beads and vintage earrings for green today.  

Here are my earrings


----------



## drewbass

I really like  your bangle, it is so lovely. I would like to have one similar to yours since I love the princess bangle style. I hope to find one soon.


----------



## drewbass

Junkenpo said:


> oh yes!
> 
> I think I would like a thin princess in lavender, preferably one that is delicately carved. I would also like a Ming's jade piece.. preferably a beaded necklace or bracelet.  I think the bead necklace I gave to my MIL last year may have been an unsigned Ming's, and I was so tempted to keep it. It is so gorgeous in person, but I bought it with giving it to her in mind, so I followed through.
> 
> I also want to find a traveling case like this: (not my pic/not my bangles... this is a "found" picture on google.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than that, I'm trying to be good. Right now, those bead & gold bracelets and smaller carved bangles are my weakness.   I have a pretty good variety of colors and shapes in bangles, earrings, and necklaces, so I'm actively trying to slow down... or at least confine myself to less expensive & vintage pieces. :shame:



I would like to have the traveling case and those bangles too. They are stunning *_*


----------



## drewbass

Happy St. Patrick's day to everyone. I love your bangles. All of you have a great collection. Mine is just like nothing in comparison to yours. It is a pleasure for me to see your bangles.


----------



## RedPeony

Cyanide Rose, thanks! But I found all the dragon bangles I need! Haha!

Jade4Me, hi!! Good to see you!!

Great greens everyone!!


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi jadies!

weather is odd.. rained all yesterday at my folks and is overcast today and cool/breezy.  travel 10 minutes away and it's still overcast, but muggy and no rain. I bet it is gorgeous & sunny on the lee side, though.

We went to the swap meet today and there were 2 stalls that had bangles. One that looked treated and the lady tried hard to convince my mom that she wanted a pendant she had only called cute. lol  DS was looking at a shark pendant and stall was asking twice what ebay was.  I wasn't up for haggling, so we kept going. 


The second stall had untreated jade, but the bangles were on the expensive side for the quality. Mostly opaque jadeite bangles, but interesting color patterns. I think they also had petrified wood bangles.  We were already on our way out, so I didn't look too much. The older gentleman manning the booth mentioned they cut their own jade and that it had been in business since the 50s. Since I'm not really looking for new bangles and his were mostly on the larger side and D shaped, I didn't try to ask if  he was willing to haggle.I also had a bangle on each wrist, which makes trying them on harder.  Black carved on the left today, which is easier off lotion.


----------



## piosavsfan

Admiring my bangle while out and about today.


----------



## drewbass

Lovely bangle.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Hi there Jadies! I hope everyone had a great weekend [emoji5]&#65039;

I just wanted to share one of my latest purchases. I really love this one. I will post a mod shot of her later [emoji4]


----------



## zipcount

Today, my butterscotch set.


----------



## designergoods

piosavsfan said:


> Admiring my bangle while out and about today.


Beautiful!


Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi there Jadies! I hope everyone had a great weekend [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> I just wanted to share one of my latest purchases. I really love this one. I will post a mod shot of her later [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3307773


WOW! Please share all the details and mod shots!


zipcount said:


> Today, my butterscotch set.


Stunning, they go so well together...almost as though they were cut from the same boulder


----------



## piosavsfan

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi there Jadies! I hope everyone had a great weekend [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> I just wanted to share one of my latest purchases. I really love this one. I will post a mod shot of her later [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3307773


Wow! It is so colorful. Can't wait to see more pictures! 




zipcount said:


> Today, my butterscotch set.


 It is amazing how well the two pieces match. Beautiful!


----------



## crosso

So . . . I know I said my lavender collection was complete, but then I saw this phoenix. Sonce I love phoenix carvings and lavender, I had to get it. Remake plans are already in the works. Have ordered lavender and pearl leather cording and plan to replace the small brown beads with round lavender and white ones. If I don't like that, I may change to all beads or a silver large link chain. Any opinions or suggestions as to design? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

crosso said:


> So . . . I know I said my lavender collection was complete, but then I saw this phoenix. Sonce I love phoenix carvings and lavender, I had to get it. Remake plans are already in the works. Have ordered lavender and pearl leather cording and plan to replace the small brown beads with round lavender and white ones. If I don't like that, I may change to all beads or a silver large link chain. Any opinions or suggestions as to design?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Can't seem to upload any pics, will try again later &#128533;

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

Could only get one pic to upload!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## zipcount

piosavsfan said:


> Wow! It is so colorful. Can't wait to see more pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> It is amazing how well the two pieces match. Beautiful!


Thank you.  I'm amazed how well they go together too.  This pendant is huge!


----------



## zipcount

crosso said:


> View attachment 3307993
> 
> Could only get one pic to upload!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


That's pretty and unique.  Good find.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

piosavsfan said:


> Admiring my bangle while out and about today.







zipcount said:


> Today, my butterscotch set.







crosso said:


> View attachment 3307993
> 
> Could only get one pic to upload!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app




Poisavsfan, love your lavender bangles. You find so many pretty bangles in lavender [emoji4]

Zipcount, they do look like a perfect match. You did so well for purchasing them separately. Beautiful set [emoji5]&#65039;

Crosso that is gorgeous! I love the leather idea. Are you going to have it open on the sides or join the leather pieces to make one?  The plaque covers most of the top so they leather with lavender beads and whites stones should be lovely. Are the white stones Jade or pearls?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Thank you Jadies [emoji5]&#65039; I purchased this bangle on eBay about a month ago. The seller said it was certified and that she had paid a lot for it. She couldn't find the certificate, so I ended paying a bit over $100 for it.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

The little bit of lavender [emoji4]


----------



## designergoods

crosso said:


> View attachment 3307993
> 
> Could only get one pic to upload!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


The carving is very deep and just lovely. Is it two pieces tied together? Cant wait to see what you do with it.


Cyanide Rose said:


> The little bit of lavender [emoji4]
> View attachment 3308228


wowza! That bangle is gorgeous and the color is so intense. You got a great deal and it fits you perfectly. What is the width?...looks around 14mm?


----------



## designergoods

Does anyone know if there is a way to do a specific gravity test on a hinged jade bangle?

There are a couple that I am eying but not sure if they are untreated or not. I figure the next best thing is the dual UV light test (which I may need to get). Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## crosso

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thank you Jadies [emoji5]&#65039; I purchased this bangle on eBay about a month ago. The seller said it was certified and that she had paid a lot for it. She couldn't find the certificate, so I ended paying a bit over $100 for it.
> View attachment 3308220


Wowza! What a steal for the variety and intensity of color! It looks fabulous on you! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

Thanks, DG! 
And to answer CR, I'm planning lav and white jadeite beads -have just enough left. Was going to join the leather cord to make a slide bracelet, maybe using a phoenix or snake knot, if it will work. The cord is the perfect color with a slight metallic sheen, but I don't know if it will work. It's 1mm, so I don't know if it will fit through the beads, will have to experiment! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> The carving is very deep and just lovely. Is it two pieces tied together? Cant wait to see what you do with it.
> 
> wowza! That bangle is gorgeous and the color is so intense. You got a great deal and it fits you perfectly. What is the width?...looks around 14mm?







crosso said:


> Wowza! What a steal for the variety and intensity of color! It looks fabulous on you!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app




Thank you so much designergoods, you have a good eye, it's 13mm. [emoji6]

Crosso, thank you! I couldn't believe it either. I did the specific gravity and it checked out. 

I really love the colors too! The seller was extremely nice [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> Does anyone know if there is a way to do a specific gravity test on a hinged jade bangle?
> 
> There are a couple that I am eying but not sure if they are untreated or not. I figure the next best thing is the dual UV light test (which I may need to get). Thanks for any suggestions.







crosso said:


> Thanks, DG!
> And to answer CR, I'm planning lav and white jadeite beads -have just enough left. Was going to join the leather cord to make a slide bracelet, maybe using a phoenix or snake knot, if it will work. The cord is the perfect color with a slight metallic sheen, but I don't know if it will work. It's 1mm, so I don't know if it will fit through the beads, will have to experiment!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app




DG, I wish I could help. I was wondering the same thing myself. I will look on the internet and see what I can find. The uv light is a great idea. I think I need a stronger one because I have to be in the dark to use mine,  it's just a pen, I carry that and a loupe with me all the time. 

crosso, I was going to ask about the width because I have had to make the holes bigger for leather. It's sounds like it's going to be a beautiful bracelet. I am just learning the knots, I really think they are so pretty. Can't wait to see your finished bracelet.


----------



## designergoods

Thank you CR, I will start researching good UV lights


----------



## designergoods

Its interesting how the different sides of the same bangle can have different energy. I guess the reason I tend to lean towards multi-color bangles


----------



## piosavsfan

designergoods said:


> Its interesting how the different sides of the same bangle can have different energy. I guess the reason I tend to lean towards multi-color bangles



Wow they look like three different bangles! The colors are beautiful and remind me of leaves changing colors.


----------



## drewbass

Stunning for the price you paid.


----------



## drewbass

You bangles are awesome I really love them. *_* they should feel so nice on the wrist.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> Its interesting how the different sides of the same bangle can have different energy. I guess the reason I tend to lean towards multi-color bangles




Love this! Jade bangles are so unique and have so much character. I agree is does remind me of the leaves in the changing seasons [emoji4]

Wishing you all good health and safe travels today [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Cyanide Rose

drewbass said:


> Stunning for the price you paid.




Thank you drewbass [emoji4]


----------



## crosso

Greens today -

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Beautiful crosso!  

Designergoods, Do the two bangles bump much? I love the look of more than one bangle. I guess they can be pretty durable the thicker they are.


----------



## drewbass

My humble collection.


----------



## drewbass

Love my princess bangles


----------



## drewbass

D shape bangle. It has three apple green veins.


----------



## drewbass

I like this one because of the strong apple green vein it also has a section that is kind of lavender and you can see also some black spots in that section. To me so unique.


----------



## designergoods

piosavsfan said:


> Wow they look like three different bangles! The colors are beautiful and remind me of leaves changing colors.





Cyanide Rose said:


> Love this! Jade bangles are so unique and have so much character. I agree is does remind me of the leaves in the changing seasons [emoji4]
> 
> Wishing you all good health and safe travels today [emoji5]&#65039;





drewbass said:


> You bangles are awesome I really love them. *_* they should feel so nice on the wrist.





Cyanide Rose said:


> Beautiful crosso!
> 
> Designergoods, Do the two bangles bump much? I love the look of more than one bangle. I guess they can be pretty durable the thicker they are.



Thank you for all your kind words on my bangles. I agree with the color change and the leaves...thus naming her Seasons!

CR, I always wear bumpers in between the banges because I get super worried of them hitting each other...but that is just me. For pictures, I remove the bumpers because it looks nicer. 

Other jadies have no problem with the stacking and love hearing the beautiful chime when they touch.


----------



## drewbass

The three-color bangle. It is kind of difficult to take a good picture of it.


----------



## designergoods

drewbass said:


> I like this one because of the strong apple green vein it also has a section that is kind of lavender and you can see also some black spots in that section. To me so unique.


What a gorgeous collection  you have! Are green bangles your favorite? ...you have quite the collection. Thank you for sharing, just beautiful


----------



## drewbass

designergoods said:


> What a gorgeous collection  you have! Are green bangles your favorite? ...you have quite the collection. Thank you for sharing, just beautiful



Thanks for you kind words. I like them. But I would like one with a white base and green vains. But those are the ones that I have found until now. 

I continue hunting hahaha.


----------



## drewbass

The pendants that I own. The seahorse was a gift from my Grandma.  It is nephrite and I love it but I don't wear it. I am afraid of loosing it. The buddah pendant I bought it long ago when I was a child and it has a honey vein on one side. And the pi pendant it was bought by me while working on a feng shui store long ago. In those days I was surrounded by a lot of jade but I was not interested in collecting. Now I regret about that.


----------



## crosso

Looked at my new lavender  bracelet piece again and discovered I was looking at it in the wrong way! When viewed lengthwise, it could be a phoenix carving, but then noticed the eye is in the middle  (my own eyesight is not that good, lol!) When viewed horizontally, i think it is a deer with a ling zhi, a symbol for longevity. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

crosso said:


> Looked at my new lavender  bracelet piece again and discovered I was looking at it in the wrong way! When viewed lengthwise, it could be a phoenix carving, but then noticed the wye is in the middle  (my own eyesight is not that good, lol!) When viewed horizontally, i think it is a deer with a ling zhi, a symbol for longevity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Or maybe it's a rat? Except there is no long tail. What do you all think??

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Or maybe it's a rat? Except there is no long tail. What do you all think??
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



I thought of a rabbit first but It really is hard to tell....
It's a beautiful shade of lavender - that is easy to tell


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thank you Jadies [emoji5]&#65039; I purchased this bangle on eBay about a month ago. The seller said it was certified and that she had paid a lot for it. She couldn't find the certificate, so I ended paying a bit over $100 for it.
> View attachment 3308220



Very nice buy C-Rose! I love how it is like 2 bangles in one. A calm serene side and a "Nature" side.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Its interesting how the different sides of the same bangle can have different energy. I guess the reason I tend to lean towards multi-color bangles



Your bangles are beyond gorgeous DG. Makes me long for a wider, "chubbier" bangle....


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

drewbass said:


> The pendants that I own. The seahorse was a gift from my Grandma.  It is nephrite and I love it but I don't wear it. I am afraid of loosing it. The buddah pendant I bought it long ago when I was a child and it has a honey vein on one side. And the pi pendant it was bought by me while working on a feng shui store long ago. In those days I was surrounded by a lot of jade but I was not interested in collecting. Now I regret about that.



Cute pendants especially the Buddha. It's very translucent.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Greens today -
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



I love your moss in snow bangles Crosso and your other green one is very fresh and Spring like. You have so many beautiful green and lavender pieces 
If you had to choose do you prefer green or lavender jade? Question is for Crosso and everyone else here

I think I used to love lavender more but now if I had to choose I would pick either a moss in snow or a white bangle with some bright green veins/dots....I'm daydreaming again


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

zipcount said:


> Today, my butterscotch set.



Your new bangle matches your pendant beautifully! Is that your bangle from Allan Zipcount? 

May I ask if it is a colour chameleon - does it change colour depending on lighting? I always wondered if this type of nephrite changed colours the way jadeite does. My black nephrite is pretty much black under most lighting but can show a bit of dark green or dark blue under the bright sun. Hows your butterscotch with different light?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

drewbass said:


> My humble collection.







designergoods said:


> Thank you for all your kind words on my bangles. I agree with the color change and the leaves...thus naming her Seasons!
> 
> CR, I always wear bumpers in between the banges because I get super worried of them hitting each other...but that is just me. For pictures, I remove the bumpers because it looks nicer.
> 
> Other jadies have no problem with the stacking and love hearing the beautiful chime when they touch.







drewbass said:


> The pendants that I own. The seahorse was a gift from my Grandma.  It is nephrite and I love it but I don't wear it. I am afraid of loosing it. The buddah pendant I bought it long ago when I was a child and it has a honey vein on one side. And the pi pendant it was bought by me while working on a feng shui store long ago. In those days I was surrounded by a lot of jade but I was not interested in collecting. Now I regret about that.




Designergoods, so this is seasons.  I have definitely heard the name but didn't see a photo. Nice to meet her, she is gorgeous [emoji4]

I will have to find a thin bumper or make some because I would like to wear more than one bangle and not worry. 

Drewbass your collection is beautiful!  It's a same that they don't fit so you could enjoy wearing them [emoji17] Hopefully you can find a nice bangle in your size soon [emoji4]


----------



## teagansmum

crosso said:


> Looked at my new lavender  bracelet piece again and discovered I was looking at it in the wrong way! When viewed lengthwise, it could be a phoenix carving, but then noticed the eye is in the middle  (my own eyesight is not that good, lol!) When viewed horizontally, i think it is a deer with a ling zhi, a symbol for longevity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



I am seeing a beautiful Ruyi and Pixiu dragon. I collect Pixiu's and can spot them a mile away.


----------



## zipcount

2boys_jademommy said:


> Your new bangle matches your pendant beautifully! Is that your bangle from Allan Zipcount?
> 
> May I ask if it is a colour chameleon - does it change colour depending on lighting? I always wondered if this type of nephrite changed colours the way jadeite does. My black nephrite is pretty much black under most lighting but can show a bit of dark green or dark blue under the bright sun. Hows your butterscotch with different light?


Hi 2boys, yes the bangle is from Allan.  Yes it changes shades depending on lighting.  Under bright sunlight it's more reddish, under normal light it's more brownish.  My black nephrite also changes color like yours, it has a tint of dark green under bright sunlight.  I don't own any jadeite bangle, do they change color with different lighting?  Actually I have an inky jadeite pendant.  It looks black in normal light but if you hold it up to a light it's green.


----------



## zipcount

teagansmum said:


> I am seeing a beautiful Ruyi and Pixiu dragon. I collect Pixiu's and can spot them a mile away.


I would second that, I think it's a pixiu and ruyi also.


----------



## teagansmum

Just quickly going through photos of all the beautiful jade bangles and pendants! 
All your collections are to die for!
The little sea horse melted my heart. How cute is that!


----------



## crosso

Thanks Tea and Zipcount!  Yay!! I like pixius but I guess I think of them as more fierce looking, so that did not even occur to me. This little guy looks kinda sweet to me &#128522;

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## zipcount

crosso said:


> Thanks Tea and Zipcount!  Yay!! I like pixius but I guess I think of them as more fierce looking, so that did not even occur to me. This little guy looks kinda sweet to me &#128522;
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Yes, a chubby cute little pixiu.


----------



## teagansmum

crosso said:


> Thanks Tea and Zipcount!  Yay!! I like pixius but I guess I think of them as more fierce looking, so that did not even occur to me. This little guy looks kinda sweet to me &#128522;
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



I prefer the cute innocent looking one's too.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

zipcount said:


> Hi 2boys, yes the bangle is from Allan.  Yes it changes shades depending on lighting.  Under bright sunlight it's more reddish, under normal light it's more brownish.  My black nephrite also changes color like yours, it has a tint of dark green under bright sunlight.  I don't own any jadeite bangle, do they change color with different lighting?  Actually I have an inky jadeite pendant.  It looks black in normal light but if you hold it up to a light it's green.



Yes jadeite definitely changes depending on lighting especially lavender Jade  my lavender bangle can look blue or greyish depending on the light. Also it has light green mixed with the lavender but the green is not always visible. 

I love your butterscotch bangle. Allan has both this type of nephrite and one that is white mixed with a darker chocolate brown that is also gorgeous. 
I forgot to ask you what is the width and thickness of your bangle?


----------



## designergoods

2boys_jademommy said:


> Your bangles are beyond gorgeous DG. Makes me long for a wider, "chubbier" bangle....


Thank you! I am tall so I do prefer the chubbier bangles. Which one is  your widest?


Cyanide Rose said:


> Designergoods, so this is seasons.  I have definitely heard the name but didn't see a photo. Nice to meet her, she is gorgeous [emoji4]
> 
> I will have to find a thin bumper or make some because I would like to wear more than one bangle and not worry.


Well thank you too! This was my first jade bangle and definitely not my  last. My DH didnt know what he was in for when he got this one for me 
Please share what bumper you use. I do like the stacking aspect too and the weight feels good on my arm 


crosso said:


> Thanks Tea and Zipcount!  Yay!! I like pixius but I guess I think of them as more fierce looking, so that did not even occur to me. This little guy looks kinda sweet to me &#55357;&#56842;
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Gosh, I am terrible at these but I think I agree with Tea on this one. It is too adorable


----------



## Cyanide Rose

crosso said:


> Or maybe it's a rat? Except there is no long tail. What do you all think??
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app







2boys_jademommy said:


> Very nice buy C-Rose! I love how it is like 2 bangles in one. A calm serene side and a "Nature" side.




Crosso I'm never sure what any of them are. I have 3 carved bangles and a few pendants and the only thing I can make out is the coins [emoji5]&#65039;

Thanks 2B_JM, I really like that about it too. I really love how every bangle is different. The different array of colors you can get makes you just want more. Nothing like a gold piece (like a necklace for example), where they all look the same [emoji4]


----------



## zipcount

2boys_jademommy said:


> Yes jadeite definitely changes depending on lighting especially lavender Jade  my lavender bangle can look blue or greyish depending on the light. Also it has light green mixed with the lavender but the green is not always visible.
> 
> I love your butterscotch bangle. Allan has both this type of nephrite and one that is white mixed with a darker chocolate brown that is also gorgeous.
> I forgot to ask you what is the width and thickness of your bangle?


Are you thinking about getting one?  It's 16mm wide.  I'm guessing about 5-6mm thick, I left him to decide on the thickness and never asked him when it's done.  Oh yes, the dark chocolate with white mixed is gorgeous too and more affordable.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

zipcount said:


> Are you thinking about getting one?  It's 16mm wide.  I'm guessing about 5-6mm thick, I left him to decide on the thickness and never asked him when it's done.  Oh yes, the dark chocolate with white mixed is gorgeous too and more affordable.




I must look like I'm loosing it, my post are always late for some reason. 

I love your bangle from Alan, I'm watching one now trying think of an excuse to buy it. Easter gift, spring gift? LOL I'll think of something [emoji6]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

zipcount said:


> Are you thinking about getting one?  It's 16mm wide.  I'm guessing about 5-6mm thick, I left him to decide on the thickness and never asked him when it's done.  Oh yes, the dark chocolate with white mixed is gorgeous too and more affordable.



Well I am always looking around for bangles and there are too many gorgeous pieces. I like both the butterscotch and the white and chocolate nephrite. I'm calling it chocolate I've heard a lot of good things about Allan's work. 
Another question I hope you don't mind - is the polish very shiny? I love a shiny finish. My black Hetian bangle was custom made by Jade fine jewelley and I love it! So yes I must say your bangle is tempting me to order one wih Allan. &#128522;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Designergoods my widest bangle is my lavender and it is only around 11-12 mm but because my bangle size is small it looks somewhat wider. I would like to get one rat is around 15mm and thicker/taller.


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> I love your moss in snow bangles Crosso and your other green one is very fresh and Spring like. You have so many beautiful green and lavender pieces
> If you had to choose do you prefer green or lavender jade? Question is for Crosso and everyone else here
> 
> I think I used to love lavender more but now if I had to choose I would pick either a moss in snow or a white bangle with some bright green veins/dots....I'm daydreaming again


Lol, 2boys_jademommy!  I can't decide,  that's why I have so many! In general,  I prefer soft colors,  because they suit my skin tone better. The past 9 months or so, I've been obsessed with lavender.  Seems to be getting harder to find grade a lavender that is affordable, so I've pretty much been browsing it exclusively and buying when I can before it all gets totally out of my price range. 
I also love moss in snow, pure white and soft blue greens.  I'd love to find a beautiful white carved like Junkenpo's and also a translucent sunny golden yellow bangle someday.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## zipcount

2boys_jademommy said:


> Well I am always looking around for bangles and there are too many gorgeous pieces. I like both the butterscotch and the white and chocolate nephrite. I'm calling it chocolate I've heard a lot of good things about Allan's work.
> Another question I hope you don't mind - is the polish very shiny? I love a shiny finish. My black Hetian bangle was custom made by Jade fine jewelley and I love it! So yes I must say your bangle is tempting me to order one wih Allan. &#128522;


Sure thing, ask away.  Yes, it's shiny, but I don't think butterscotch shows shine as well as black color.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Lol, 2boys_jademommy!  I can't decide,  that's why I have so many! In general,  I prefer soft colors,  because they suit my skin tone better. The past 9 months or so, I've been obsessed with lavender.  Seems to be getting harder to find grade a lavender that is affordable, so I've pretty much been browsing it exclusively and buying when I can before it all gets totally out of my price range.
> I also love moss in snow, pure white and soft blue greens.  I'd love to find a beautiful white carved like Junkenpo's and also a translucent sunny golden yellow bangle someday.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



Me too in general I prefer softer coloured bangles and so I was shocked at how much I love the black nephrite. 
Lavender is most feminine for sure. Recently I find myself looking at bangles with patterns or multi coloured rather than a solid colour.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

crosso said:


> Lol, 2boys_jademommy!  I can't decide,  that's why I have so many! In general,  I prefer soft colors,  because they suit my skin tone better. The past 9 months or so, I've been obsessed with lavender.  Seems to be getting harder to find grade a lavender that is affordable, so I've pretty much been browsing it exclusively and buying when I can before it all gets totally out of my price range.
> I also love moss in snow, pure white and soft blue greens.  I'd love to find a beautiful white carved like Junkenpo's and also a translucent sunny golden yellow bangle someday.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app




Crosso, where did you find your lavender carved bangle? I'm sure it's a rare find but one can hope. That's what I'm looking for. Either that or a nice moss in snow. I purchased one but it wasn't real so I send it back.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

zipcount said:


> Sure thing, ask away.  Yes, it's shiny, but I don't think butterscotch shows shine as well as black color.



I suppose black always shows the shine most ie black cars 
With the white and brown nephrite one never knows how it will turn out because you wouldn't know if there would be more white or more brown and or where the brown swirls may be... 
What is the ratio of white to butterscotch is in your bangle? Thanks for patiently answering my questions &#128521;


----------



## crosso

Cyanide Rose said:


> Crosso, where did you find your lavender carved bangle? I'm sure it's a rare find but one can hope. That's what I'm looking for. Either that or a nice moss in snow. I purchased one but it wasn't real so I send it back.


CR, bought it from Suzanne's Corner on ebay in 2014, I think. She has 2 others right now, one is quite pretty but expensive, the other is light with some brownish inclusions. Haven't seen any others, but if I do, will let you know!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## zipcount

2boys_jademommy said:


> I suppose black always shows the shine most ie black cars
> With the white and brown nephrite one never knows how it will turn out because you wouldn't know if there would be more white or more brown and or where the brown swirls may be...
> What is the ratio of white to butterscotch is in your bangle? Thanks for patiently answering my questions &#128521;


Yes it was a bit of gamble for me on the butterscotch color but it turned out well.  He showed me a picture of the stone where the white and brown would be.  I asked for more butterscotch and less white, and it came out to be about 80/20 I would say.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

crosso said:


> CR, bought it from Suzanne's Corner on ebay in 2014, I think. She has 2 others right now, one is quite pretty but expensive, the other is light with some brownish inclusions. Haven't seen any others, but if I do, will let you know!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app




Thank so much crosso [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

zipcount said:


> Yes it was a bit of gamble for me on the butterscotch color but it turned out well.  He showed me a picture of the stone where the white and brown would be.  I asked for more butterscotch and less white, and it came out to be about 80/20 I would say.



I'm glad it turned out the way you wanted. Congrats again&#128522;
For now I'm still dreaming but will let you know if I do decide to go for it


----------



## KBecks

8 minutes left in this auction for 5 jade bangles, anyone?  

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/5-Mossy-White-Jade-Bangle-Bracelets-260g-28493305.html


----------



## Redkoi01

Amazing new bracelets and bangles!! &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;


----------



## Redkoi01

Amazing new bracelets and bangles everyone!! Finally had some time to read through the forum. &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;


----------



## Junkenpo

KBecks said:


> 8 minutes left in this auction for 5 jade bangles, anyone?
> 
> ]



Cute find. They look great. Some one lucked out! Only one I'd be concerned about is the brighter white.









Redkoi01 said:


> Amazing new bracelets and bangles!! &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;




Gorgy color!


----------



## Millicat

Good Morning Jadies 
Long time no see, I hope you're all well   

May I pick your brains ..... ?
I know some of you have worn bangle 'buffers', would you let me know some details because i'd like to look into this now


----------



## fanofjadeite

Millicat said:


> Good Morning Jadies
> Long time no see, I hope you're all well
> 
> May I pick your brains ..... ?
> I know some of you have worn bangle 'buffers', would you let me know some details because i'd like to look into this now


harlow, millicat! long time no see!! 
i wear a bunch of colorful silicone bracelets as buffer between my 2 permanent bangles on my right . because they are thin, 1 or 2 will not be enough to buffer. plus, i really enjoy how colorful and cheerful they look with my bangles. 

repost pic


----------



## fanofjadeite

crosso said:


> Looked at my new lavender  bracelet piece again and discovered I was looking at it in the wrong way! When viewed lengthwise, it could be a phoenix carving, but then noticed the eye is in the middle  (my own eyesight is not that good, lol!) When viewed horizontally, i think it is a deer with a ling zhi, a symbol for longevity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


hi, crosso. i agree with u that it looks like a deer with a lingzhi.  pretty piece!


----------



## fanofjadeite

designergoods said:


> Its interesting how the different sides of the same bangle can have different energy. I guess the reason I tend to lean towards multi-color bangles


designergoods, seasons is looking more beautiful.  too bad the similar bangle i was eyeing got sold.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> Amazing new bracelets and bangles!! &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;



Your bangle has beautiful broken glass which I like. Also love the stern bits against the lighter green &#128522;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> harlow, millicat! long time no see!!
> i wear a bunch of colorful silicone bracelets as buffer between my 2 permanent bangles on my right . because they are thin, 1 or 2 will not be enough to buffer. plus, i really enjoy how colorful and cheerful they look with my bangles.
> 
> repost pic



Like frozen treats! I really like your orange Jade. It truly looks like orange rather than a yellow orange.


----------



## Baghera

just wanted to share my experience... i have an old jade bangle that is poorly polished.  i used wooden cutting board wax made from beeswax and food grade mineral oil and i am happy with the results!  it softened my hands as well.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Baghera said:


> just wanted to share my experience... i have an old jade bangle that is poorly polished.  i used wooden cutting board wax made from beeswax and food grade mineral oil and i am happy with the results!  it softened my hands as well.



Did you mix the wax with the mineral oil? 
I've soaked mine in olive oil for about 15 min and it seems to be good for the jade but not sure how long the results last. I know some Jadies here soak their jade in water too but I just wear mine in the shower


----------



## zipcount

Millicat said:


> Good Morning Jadies
> Long time no see, I hope you're all well
> 
> May I pick your brains ..... ?
> I know some of you have worn bangle 'buffers', would you let me know some details because i'd like to look into this now


Hi Milicat, when I stack my bangles I wear a 'pearl' bead bracelet in between.


----------



## Millicat

fanofjadeite said:


> harlow, millicat! long time no see!!
> i wear a bunch of colorful silicone bracelets as buffer between my 2 permanent bangles on my right . because they are thin, 1 or 2 will not be enough to buffer. plus, i really enjoy how colorful and cheerful they look with my bangles.
> 
> repost pic



Hello Fan :kiss::kiss:
Ah, I see now, i'll see if I can find such a thing 
I have a new lavender d-shaped to add to my bangle collection, I posted a fuzzy shot of it on IG yesterday, i'll take a clearer one and show you here !


----------



## crosso

Millicat said:


> Hello Fan :kiss::kiss:
> Ah, I see now, i'll see if I can find such a thing
> I have a new lavender d-shaped to add to my bangle collection, I posted a fuzzy shot of it on IG yesterday, i'll take a clearer one and show you here !


Hi Millicat!  Can't wait to see your new lovely lavender! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Millicat

zipcount said:


> Hi Milicat, when I stack my bangles I wear a 'pearl' bead bracelet in between.



Hi Zipcount, would you post a pic when you get a mo :kiss:


----------



## designergoods

Millicat said:


> Good Morning Jadies
> Long time no see, I hope you're all well
> 
> May I pick your brains ..... ?
> I know some of you have worn bangle 'buffers', would you let me know some details because i'd like to look into this now


HI Milli, I usually wear a plastic coil type bumper or a fabric scrunchy type.


fanofjadeite said:


> designergoods, seasons is looking more beautiful.  too bad the similar bangle i was eyeing got sold.


Hi thank you! May would be a year of having her. I did see a similar bangle on the same site as before but its around a size 58mm. I can pm you if you are interested but I thought you were a smaller size. Love your pic of your bangles with their bumper.


----------



## zipcount

Millicat said:


> Hi Zipcount, would you post a pic when you get a mo :kiss:


Here you go.


----------



## crosso

Wearing one of my most favorite bangles today, La Vie en Rose, love how she looks in the sunshine &#127774;

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Millicat

designergoods said:


> HI Milli, I usually wear a plastic coil type bumper or a fabric scrunchy type.
> 
> Hi thank you! May would be a year of having her. I did see a similar bangle on the same site as before but its around a size 58mm. I can pm you if you are interested but I thought you were a smaller size. Love your pic of your bangles with their bumper.



Thank you, Designergoods


----------



## Millicat

zipcount said:


> Here you go.



I like this


----------



## Millicat

crosso said:


> Wearing one of my most favorite bangles today, La Vie en Rose, love how she looks in the sunshine &#127774;
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



This is very beautiful


----------



## Cyanide Rose

crosso said:


> Wearing one of my most favorite bangles today, La Vie en Rose, love how she looks in the sunshine [emoji274]
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app




Gorgeous bangle crosso [emoji4] I have never seen one carved like that before. I can see why it's a fave, it's amazing!


----------



## crosso

Aw, thanks Millicat and CR! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Baghera

2boys_jademommy said:


> Did you mix the wax with the mineral oil?
> I've soaked mine in olive oil for about 15 min and it seems to be good for the jade but not sure how long the results last. I know some Jadies here soak their jade in water too but I just wear mine in the shower


it was sold as wooden cutting board wax at a local trade show and the ingredients listed were beeswax and food grade mineral oil only.  the consistency is between body cream and body butter at room temperature.  it came in a small plastic container.  i just rubbed a small amount on the bangle using my fingers and buffed out the excess with a soft cloth...very happy with the results as it saved me $60 churkworshop would be charging for jade bangle polishing (though i'm sure that would come out with a better polish).  the wooden cutting board wax only cost $3-$5 if i remember right.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Baghera said:


> it was sold as wooden cutting board wax at a local trade show and the ingredients listed were beeswax and food grade mineral oil only.  the consistency is between body cream and body butter at room temperature.  it came in a small plastic container.  i just rubbed a small amount on the bangle using my fingers and buffed out the excess with a soft cloth...very happy with the results as it saved me $60 churkworshop would be charging for jade bangle polishing (though i'm sure that would come out with a better polish).  the wooden cutting board wax only cost $3-$5 if i remember right.



Good to know. I'm pretty sure jade is often dipped in was as a final finishing product and this is not considered "treated jade" so I bet the wax and mineral oil combo did do wonders for your bangle


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

zipcount said:


> Here you go.



Your nephrite bangles are tdf! The caramel streak in your white bangle matches your butterscotch. I'm sure they would look fantastic together


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Wearing one of my most favorite bangles today, La Vie en Rose, love how she looks in the sunshine &#127774;
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



This is one of my favouirite carved bangles and the colours do change with the light. Sometimes the contrast between the lavender and the green is sharper and in the bright sunlight they blend together more.


----------



## designergoods

Millicat said:


> Thank you, Designergoods



Your welcome! I workout with my bangles on so I tend to lean toward ones that are water proof so I can rinse off with them.


----------



## designergoods

crosso said:


> Wearing one of my most favorite bangles today, La Vie en Rose, love how she looks in the sunshine &#55356;&#57118;
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



I can see why this is one of your favorites. It's beautiful like a flowered halo a princess would have


----------



## crosso

Baghera said:


> it was sold as wooden cutting board wax at a local trade show and the ingredients listed were beeswax and food grade mineral oil only.  the consistency is between body cream and body butter at room temperature.  it came in a small plastic container.  i just rubbed a small amount on the bangle using my fingers and buffed out the excess with a soft cloth...very happy with the results as it saved me $60 churkworshop would be charging for jade bangle polishing (though i'm sure that would come out with a better polish).  the wooden cutting board wax only cost $3-$5 if i remember right.


Baghera,  what a great idea! I had some butcher block conditioner - same thing, but had never thought to use it on my jade. Tried it on one of my oldest bangles which was somewhat dull when I got home and wow, did it really shine up! Better than with just an oil soak. Thanks for the tip! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## KBecks

I enjoy trolling the shop goodwill site.  I don't like bangles (sorry!) but here is a pink jade one with a current price of $5 that someone might like.  I don't know much about jade, but I know the group here does! 

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Pink-Jade-Bracelet-28561823.html


----------



## prynxess

Hi I am new to jade. I am thinking of getting a lavender jade bangle. Looking for opinions. Should I get this?


----------



## prynxess

Or this?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

prynxess said:


> Or this?



Welcome Prynxess! I love lavender Jade - I think almost every single one of here does
Were you able to try these bangles in or is this an online purchase? Lavender is difficult to capture accurately and it changes greatly under different lighting. It looks as though the second one has more translucence. The first one looks more vivid in the pic on the left. Based on just these pictures I prefer the second one. It's a very pretty blue lavender. 
But also consider size - would one fit better? Are hey comparable in price? Which one do you think of more when trying to decide?
Keep us posted &#128522;


----------



## prynxess

Yes I was able to try them. They are my sizes. first one is around 1400usd, second around 1900usd. I like the vivid purple in the first but it is not as translucent as the second one. First one is quite cloudy. Can't decide whether to go for the translucence or the colour.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

prynxess said:


> Or this?




Hi Prynxess!  I agree with 2B_JM, I would totally go with number 2.  I really like the look of number 2 much better [emoji4]


----------



## crosso

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi Prynxess!  I agree with 2B_JM, I would totally go with number 2.  I really like the look of number 2 much better [emoji4]


Ditto, Prynxess. Objectively speaking, jadeite that is more translucent has a finer grain structure and is generally more valuable than jade that is more opaque. This rule is in regards to grade a jadeite only though,  not the stuff that has been impregnated with polymer to make it appear more translucent. Be sure you request a certification or written guarantee from the seller that what you are buying is indeed grade a! 
Subjectively, there are some who prefer intense color to translucency. Since you are the one wearing it, it all comes down to your preference. &#9786;

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

prynxess said:


> Yes I was able to try them. They are my sizes. first one is around 1400usd, second around 1900usd. I like the vivid purple in the first but it is not as translucent as the second one. First one is quite cloudy. Can't decide whether to go for the translucence or the colour.



Okay so they both fit you nicely as you were able to try them on so that makes that a tie so far....The second one is $500.00 more - not sure if price is a factor in your decision. As for colour vs translucence they are both important factors and some would place more value on one over the other. I agree that vivid area of purple is lovely but the overall look of the first bangle is not as pretty as the second one as the grain is coarser and also the colour of the rest of the bangle is not as nice. So basically would you rather have a bangle with a good overall colour or one in which the colour / grain is slightly not as good but has a fantastic patch of violet? 
Just trying to help you decide - I still vote for the second one


----------



## Jade4Me

prynxess said:


> Or this?


Welcome! Go for this one! I usually prefer color, but in this case the grain difference and translucence is great enough that I'd pick the more fine grained translucent one given their prices. If the 1st one was significantly lower in price, myself I may favor my wallet and enjoy the grainy vivid color. But others may still prefer to invest in the 2nd one regardless of the price of the 1st one and I can certainly see why. It's gorgeous!

I'm way too behind to catch up, but loving the sharing here!


----------



## piosavsfan

prynxess said:


> Yes I was able to try them. They are my sizes. first one is around 1400usd, second around 1900usd. I like the vivid purple in the first but it is not as translucent as the second one. First one is quite cloudy. Can't decide whether to go for the translucence or the colour.


 I would pick the first one, but I'm one of those people that doesn't care much about translucence, I prefer color and like opaque bangles.


----------



## Baghera

I prefer the 2nd one.  Are you good at haggling?  Try to and see if the seller is able to bring down the price of the second one to $1400/$1500.  There is a hint of green I see in the second one which to me makes it tricolor (and special).


----------



## teagansmum

I'm partial to the first one myself as I like the character it has and I have one similar with purple spots on one side then a greenish lavender on the other. I like turning it around to create a different feeling. I don't tend to wear my translucent bangle as often as my courser ones for some reason. Just a matter of preference. Both are very pretty.


----------



## Lots love

teagansmum said:


> I'm partial to the first one myself as I like the character it has and I have one similar with purple spots on one side then a greenish lavender on the other. I like turning it around to create a different feeling. I don't tend to wear my translucent bangle as often as my courser ones for some reason. Just a matter of preference. Both are very pretty.


I agree with u I like the first one the color really stands out .second is nice as well but pale colors.i personal preference color translucent as well.but it's all personal preference [emoji257] good luck both are nice 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

love to share my favorite bangle. Thank you for letting me share mine with u all jade lovers [emoji2] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Lots love said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app




Very pretty bangle Lots love [emoji4]


----------



## designergoods

Lots love said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


always so pretty! Is this Blueberry?


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> always so pretty! Is this Blueberry?


Thank you so much for your kind words [emoji2] 


Cyanide Rose said:


> Very pretty bangle Lots love [emoji4]




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## designergoods

I know this is a jade forum but couldn't help to share my agate bangles. I think they compliment jade and have good energy. 

...plus Crosso got me into them after seeing her gorgeous blue one!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

WOW! They are TDF, they complement each other very well [emoji4]


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> I know this is a jade forum but couldn't help to share my agate bangles. I think they compliment jade and have good energy.
> 
> ...plus Crosso got me into them after seeing her gorgeous blue one! [emoji14]


Wow wee they are gorgeous nice polished too brings out the color too [emoji257] [emoji257] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## designergoods

Cyanide Rose said:


> WOW! They are TDF, they complement each other very well [emoji4]





Lots love said:


> Wow wee they are gorgeous nice polished too brings out the color too [emoji257] [emoji257]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


Thank you ladies They call this type of agate, moss agate and they come in a lot of colors. They are lighter weight than jade and a fraction of the cost!


----------



## crosso

designergoods said:


> I know this is a jade forum but couldn't help to share my agate bangles. I think they compliment jade and have good energy.
> 
> ...plus Crosso got me into them after seeing her gorgeous blue one! [emoji14]


Beautiful, DG! I especially like the contrast of the one closest to your wrist. These look great on you! I find myself wearing mine most with jeans, chambrey or muted/heathered colors. It's a nice change from jade and comes in colors you just can't find in jade. Glad if mine inspired you and glad you are happy with them. Enjoy! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Just sharing my newest addition. It's a graduated strand that's 22 inches long.  They are going to take a bit to be restring,  but I really like the longer strand because I can still wear my everyday necklace with it. It doesn't match at all with what I'm wearing though lol


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Another photo [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> love to share my favorite bangle. Thank you for letting me share mine with u all jade lovers [emoji2]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app



Beautiful Lotslove! It looks more greenish here instead of the dark grey/ black


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> I know this is a jade forum but couldn't help to share my agate bangles. I think they compliment jade and have good energy.
> 
> ...plus Crosso got me into them after seeing her gorgeous blue one!


 
They look amazing DG! Very fashionable and would look great with sweaters, skinny jeans and heels &#128522;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Another photo [emoji5]&#65039;
> View attachment 3311559



I love it C Rose!  The soft sage green pearls
and the gold clasp look great together and your everyday necklace is gorgeous too.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> They look amazing DG! Very fashionable and would look great with sweaters, skinny jeans and heels [emoji4]







2boys_jademommy said:


> I love it C Rose!  The soft sage green pearls
> 
> and the gold clasp look great together and your everyday necklace is gorgeous too.




2B_JM, that's the perfect outfit [emoji6]

Thanks so much 2B_JM. It used to be a ring but you only have so many fingers, so I thought it would make a nice everyday pendant [emoji4]


----------



## designergoods

2boys_jademommy said:


> They look amazing DG! Very fashionable and would look great with sweaters, skinny jeans and heels &#128522;





crosso said:


> Beautiful, DG! I especially like the contrast of the one closest to your wrist. These look great on you! I find myself wearing mine most with jeans, chambrey or muted/heathered colors. It's a nice change from jade and comes in colors you just can't find in jade. Glad if mine inspired you and glad you are happy with them. Enjoy!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


OOohhh great fashion tips, thank you! It is always nice to get ideas on how to pair things up! I like chic casual 

Yes, Crosso, love them and thank you for sharing yours way back when. Your right about having more options of color but still very elegant.


----------



## designergoods

Cyanide Rose said:


> Another photo [emoji5]&#65039;
> View attachment 3311559


Great length and love the elegant clasp. The soft muted green looks very well against your skin and I like the size of the beads. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> Great length and love the elegant clasp. The soft muted green looks very well against your skin and I like the size of the beads. Thanks for sharing!




Thank you so much DG [emoji4] 

I was just googling agate bangles for my MIL. I love the fact that they are a lighter weight. Is the difference significant? She likes to be fashionable but the Jade bangles she is drawn to are a bit too heavy for her. She loves wide bold statement pieces and something like your beauties would be a perfect gift for her. Would you suggest eBay or etsy maybe?


----------



## designergoods

duplicate reply


----------



## designergoods

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thank you so much DG [emoji4]
> 
> I was just googling agate bangles for my MIL. I love the fact that they are a lighter weight. Is the difference significant? She likes to be fashionable but the Jade bangles she is drawn to are a bit too heavy for her. She loves wide bold statement pieces and something like your beauties would be a perfect gift for her. Would you suggest eBay or etsy maybe?


Hi CR, I sent you a pm


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> Hi CR, I sent you a pm




Thank you so much again DG, I really appreciate it [emoji4]


----------



## designergoods

Your so welcome


----------



## BreadnGem

designergoods said:


> I know this is a jade forum but couldn't help to share my agate bangles. I think they compliment jade and have good energy.
> 
> ...plus Crosso got me into them after seeing her gorgeous blue one!



These are very interesting. I like agate too and haves few cheap ones but I don't know how to tell if they are natural of have been treated. 

Do u know how to tell natural agate from treated/enhanced ones?


----------



## BreadnGem

prynxess said:


> Hi I am new to jade. I am thinking of getting a lavender jade bangle. Looking for opinions. Should I get this?



Translucence & colour is really a personal preference. I personally prefer translucency to colour but it all depends on what u like. 

Which one did u choose?


----------



## designergoods

BreadnGem said:


> These are very interesting. I like agate too and haves few cheap ones but I don't know how to tell if they are natural of have been treated.
> 
> Do u know how to tell natural agate from treated/enhanced ones?


Hi BnG! I am no expert to agate since I am new to this stone myself. I did some research  and found this to be a simple way to help distinguish if your agate is real or not:
https://www.wattpad.com/24742736-something-you-should-know-when-you-buy-agate

Alas, I found a great seller who specializes in stones and has a ton of positive feedback. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Junkenpo

Love agate, too. Any kind of jade-like stone gets love in my book.


----------



## RedPeony

Happy Easter everybody!

Wearing Red Peonies with my Shanghai Tang enamel bangle.


----------



## Millicat

designergoods said:


> I know this is a jade forum but couldn't help to share my agate bangles. I think they compliment jade and have good energy.
> 
> ...plus Crosso got me into them after seeing her gorgeous blue one!



These are beautiful


----------



## Baghera

Happy Easter to all!  
It is Cherry Blossom Season again[emoji3]


----------



## RedPeony

Baghera said:


> View attachment 3312814
> 
> Happy Easter to all!
> It is Cherry Blossom Season again[emoji3]




Oooh! Beautiful bangle, beautiful blossoms!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

RedPeony said:


> Happy Easter everybody!
> 
> Wearing Red Peonies with my Shanghai Tang enamel bangle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3312769







Baghera said:


> View attachment 3312814
> 
> Happy Easter to all!
> It is Cherry Blossom Season again[emoji3]




Beautiful bangles Jadies! Have a wonderful day all [emoji4]


----------



## designergoods

RedPeony said:


> Happy Easter everybody!
> 
> Wearing Red Peonies with my Shanghai Tang enamel bangle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3312769





Baghera said:


> View attachment 3312814
> 
> Happy Easter to all!
> It is Cherry Blossom Season again[emoji3]





RedPeony said:


> Oooh! Beautiful bangle, beautiful blossoms!



Gorgeous photos of your bangles! Happy Easter to everyone


----------



## designergoods

Millicat said:


> These are beautiful



Thank you Milli


----------



## Millicat

Have I posted a pic of the newest lavender jade bangle? 
If I have senility is definitely setting in.
Here it's shown with the other lavender jade (princess style) bangle.
The light isn't showing these at all well, they look waaay better than this !


----------



## Divea

http://slimages.macysassets.com/is/image/MCY/products/0/optimized/994270_fpx.tif??op_sharpen=1&fit=fit,1&$filterlrg$&wid=860&hei=1053
Is this a good buy from Macy's??


Thank you!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

RedPeony said:


> Happy Easter everybody!
> 
> Wearing Red Peonies with my Shanghai Tang enamel bangle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3312769



Red - Red Peonies is so pretty! She must be very special for you to name her the same as your user name Your red bangle and red dress are pretty too - red is defy let your colour &#128522;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Baghera said:


> View attachment 3312814
> 
> Happy Easter to all!
> It is Cherry Blossom Season again[emoji3]



Happy Easter!! I love cherry blossoms. Your bangle is beautiful


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Millicat said:


> Have I posted a pic of the newest lavender jade bangle?
> If I have senility is definitely setting in.
> Here it's shown with the other lavender jade (princess style) bangle.
> The light isn't showing these at all well, they look waaay better than this !



If in doubt - post lol - love seeing everyone's beautiful Jade. Both are stunners. I love their bluish glow Millicat &#128512;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Happy Easter Jadies!
A few random recent pics of what I have been wearing. This I wear everyday on my left. Bought from a Jade shop. Christmas 2014 gift from hubby and two sons.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

On my right wrist I usually wear this black nephrite bangle from JoJo. 2015 Christmas present to myself.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

When I am not wearing my black bangle I wear this lavender bangle on the right. It is my biggest bangle at 52 mm. Also my widest and it's only about 12mm wide. 
I bought it from a shop in 2012 I think


----------



## Baghera

2boys_jademommy said:


> When I am not wearing my black bangle I wear this lavender bangle on the right. It is my biggest bangle at 52 mm. Also my widest and it's only about 12mm wide.
> I bought it from a shop in 2012 I think
> View attachment 3313360


now this is a beautiful lavender jade


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Baghera said:


> now this is a beautiful lavender jade



Thank you BagheraShe photographs well. In real life she can at times look like that but mostly her colour is not quite as vibrant. Also slightly more blue than in the pic.


----------



## designergoods

Millicat said:


> Have I posted a pic of the newest lavender jade bangle?
> If I have senility is definitely setting in.
> Here it's shown with the other lavender jade (princess style) bangle.
> The light isn't showing these at all well, they look waaay better than this !


Wow, gorgeous bangles! Love the softness of the lavender with a hint of green?? Do you wear them together?


2boys_jademommy said:


> When I am not wearing my black bangle I wear this lavender bangle on the right. It is my biggest bangle at 52 mm. Also my widest and it's only about 12mm wide.
> I bought it from a shop in 2012 I think
> View attachment 3313360


What a great collection you have! The black from jojo came out really well and the lavender width looks so much wider for some reason. All lovely


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

What a great collection you have! The black from jojo came out really well and the lavender width looks so much wider for some reason. All lovely [/QUOTE]

Thanks DG! I am very pleased with my bangle from jojo. It was a custom order and to be honest it came out "wrong" but turned out right I had asked for 51 mm and it is 50 mm which means I can get it on and off on a good day but on a bloated day soap and water is needed. Also I asked for 10mm but I would say it's more like 8-9mm. I like the width though as I think the slimmer proportions suit the dark colour. Jojo was great to deal with from my experience and I would order from them again. 

As for the lavender maybe it seems wider because it is "flatter" than most d shape bangles.... Not sure but I think I would like a wider bangle someday - like your Seasons which I think is absolutely gorgeous &#128521;


----------



## Junkenpo

Hideeho jadies!

Happy Easter one and all!

We spent most of the day at the beach with family.  It was great! Beautiful and sunny. (here's Elsa)


Toward Lahaina








Toward Lanai


----------



## Millicat

Junkenpo said:


> Hideeho jadies!
> 
> Happy Easter one and all!
> 
> We spent most of the day at the beach with family.  It was great! Beautiful and sunny. (here's Elsa)
> 
> 
> Toward Lahaina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toward Lanai



Ohhhhhh Junkenpo
You definitely have had the best weekend ..... how I would love to have weekends at that  beach. 
Enjoy your beautiful bangles my friend     

Meanwhile ...... back in the south west UK this morning we have lots of low cloud and storm Katie raging :rain:


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Hideeho jadies!
> 
> Happy Easter one and all!
> 
> We spent most of the day at the beach with family.  It was great! Beautiful and sunny. (here's Elsa)
> 
> 
> Toward Lahaina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toward Lanai



Elsa looks gorgeous at the beach! Icy Jade on a hot day &#128526;


----------



## designergoods

Junkenpo said:


> Hideeho jadies!
> 
> Happy Easter one and all!
> 
> We spent most of the day at the beach with family.  It was great! Beautiful and sunny. (here's Elsa)
> 
> 
> Toward Lahaina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toward Lanai


What wonderful photos of Elsa and the beach! There is nothing like Maui. As a family, we try to go there yearly and usually stay in Kapalua or Napili. Love that island - Maui is No Ka Oi!


----------



## designergoods

2boys_jademommy said:


> What a great collection you have! The black from jojo came out really well and the lavender width looks so much wider for some reason. All lovely
> 
> Thanks DG! I am very pleased with my bangle from jojo. It was a custom order and to be honest it came out "wrong" but turned out right I had asked for 51 mm and it is 50 mm which means I can get it on and off on a good day but on a bloated day soap and water is needed. Also I asked for 10mm but I would say it's more like 8-9mm. I like the width though as I think the slimmer proportions suit the dark colour. Jojo was great to deal with from my experience and I would order from them again.
> 
> As for the lavender maybe it seems wider because it is "flatter" than most d shape bangles.... Not sure but I think I would like a wider bangle someday - like your Seasons which I think is absolutely gorgeous &#55357;&#56841;



I remember when you were working on your order with jojo and so happy for you that despite the sizing being off, it was for the better. It is a special, one of a kind bangle that looks lovely on you. 
I have worked with jojo before and got Seasons from them! I think you would love a wider bangle for variation. Seasons is 17.7mm and is a comfortable width for everyday. I would like to get a 20-22mm someday. Gosh, the jade addiction never stops does it?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> I remember when you were working on your order with jojo and so happy for you that despite the sizing being off, it was for the better. It is a special, one of a kind bangle that looks lovely on you.
> I have worked with jojo before and got Seasons from them! I think you would love a wider bangle for variation. Seasons is 17.7mm and is a comfortable width for everyday. I would like to get a 20-22mm someday. Gosh, the jade addiction never stops does it?



I had forgotten you bought Seasins from JoJo. Yes they are great to work with and they have such a huge inventory of bangles. Price range is huge too. I've seen bangles as low as $26.00 and as high as over a million. 
Was your lavender from them too?


----------



## designergoods

2boys_jademommy said:


> I had forgotten you bought Seasins from  JoJo. Yes they are great to work with and they have such a huge  inventory of bangles. Price range is huge too. I've seen bangles as low  as $26.00 and as high as over a million.
> Was your lavender from them too?




Yes! JoJo has a huge inventory for every budget indeed. It is nice they are somewhat negotiable on pricing and the more discount offered the higher the price point. I dealt with Jeff and so far, have been very happy with him.
My blue lavender came from Ultimate Jadeite. Great seller who provided a ton of pictures and disclosed everything so there were no surprises. I have a few pieces from her.
Let us know when you decide to take the plunge in a larger width bangle!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Yes! JoJo has a huge inventory for every budget indeed. It is nice they are somewhat negotiable on pricing and the more discount offered the higher the price point. I dealt with Jeff and so far, have been very happy with him.
> My blue lavender came from Ultimate Jadeite. Great seller who provided a ton of pictures and disclosed everything so there were no surprises. I have a few pieces from her.
> Let us know when you decide to take the plunge in a larger width bangle!



I've looked at Ulitmate Jadeite but haven't bought from them before. 
Jeff is who I dealt with from JoJo too. I'm assuming he is one of the owners. 
Will definitely let you and the Jadies know if I ever add to my collection &#128522; My husband and friends don't quite get my love for Jade....


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Beautiful bangles and gems Jadies! I hope everyone had a great holiday weekend [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## *NYC Princess*

designergoods said:


> I can see why this is one of your favorites. It's beautiful like a flowered halo a princess would have







Cyanide Rose said:


> Gorgeous bangle crosso [emoji4] I have never seen one carved like that before. I can see why it's a fave, it's amazing!




I think Crosso may have bought it from
desire treasures, she has one more in 55mm

http://www.desiretreasures.com/product/__template=iphone/lid=40159971


----------



## Cyanide Rose

*NYC Princess* said:


> I think Crosso may have bought it from
> desire treasures, she has one more in 55mm
> 
> http://www.desiretreasures.com/product/__template=iphone/lid=40159971




Thank you so much NYC Princess [emoji4]


----------



## designergoods

*NYC Princess* said:


> I think Crosso may have bought it from
> desire treasures, she has one more in 55mm
> 
> http://www.desiretreasures.com/product/__template=iphone/lid=40159971



Thank you for sharing! That one is gorgeous too!


----------



## zipcount

Don't ever try to catch/kill a bug with your hands when you are wearing bangles on both wrist.  It made the loudest, scariest clang sound that rang my ears.  The good thing is my bangles are fine, but the bad thing is, the darn bug's still flying around, probably laughing at me.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

zipcount said:


> Don't ever try to catch/kill a bug with your hands when you are wearing bangles on both wrist.  It made the loudest, scariest clang sound that rang my ears.  The good thing is my bangles are fine, but the bad thing is, the darn bug's still flying around, probably laughing at me.




LOL [emoji4] Ugh I hate that!  I chase a fly in my house until he is dead!

Oh and thank goodness your bangles survived [emoji6]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

zipcount said:


> Don't ever try to catch/kill a bug with your hands when you are wearing bangles on both wrist.  It made the loudest, scariest clang sound that rang my ears.  The good thing is my bangles are fine, but the bad thing is, the darn bug's still flying around, probably laughing at me.



Lol - ditto for dancing around the house like no one' s watching &#128539;


----------



## fanofjadeite

i just 'learnt' something new.... hetian jade is not jade. i was speechless when i heard that.


----------



## fanofjadeite

2boys_jademommy said:


> Like frozen treats! I really like your orange Jade. It truly looks like orange rather than a yellow orange.


thanks, jademommy. it photographed more vibrant than it actually is. it really is more a yellow orange. its a very sturdy and strong bangle. i've cracked it in 2 places but its still holding up pretty well without a need to band/hinge it.


----------



## fanofjadeite

designergoods said:


> HI Milli, I usually wear a plastic coil type bumper or a fabric scrunchy type.
> 
> Hi thank you! May would be a year of having her. I did see a similar bangle on the same site as before but its around a size 58mm. I can pm you if you are interested but I thought you were a smaller size. Love your pic of your bangles with their bumper.


thanks, designergoods. pls pm me link to the bangle. i may consider buying if its within my budget.


----------



## fanofjadeite

zipcount said:


> Here you go.


zipcount, thats a lovely combo!


----------



## designergoods

Look what just arrived! I finally received a pink lavender bangle  
Pictures taken indoors near a window on a sunny day to try to capture accurate color.  Thanks for letting me share


----------



## zipcount

designergoods said:


> Look what just arrived! I finally received a pink lavender bangle
> Pictures taken indoors near a window on a sunny day to try to capture accurate color.  Thanks for letting me share


So it's so pretty.  Where oh where did you find such a beauty?


----------



## zipcount

Someone please stop me.  Must...have...will...power.....ullhair:


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Look what just arrived! I finally received a pink lavender bangle
> Pictures taken indoors near a window on a sunny day to try to capture accurate color.  Thanks for letting me share



Wow!! So pretty and translucent. It's is stunning. Very happy for you - where did you find her?
It's a princess right? I love that it is slimmer. Looks great on you and I'm sure a different feeling from the chunkier bangles like Seasons


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

zipcount said:


> Someone please stop me.  Must...have...will...power.....ullhair:



Can't help you I say get it I'm kidding but it is beautiful Zip - is it from Jade Peony? Looks like nephrite. I personally love the facets. It will be a nice addition to your nephrite family of beautiful bangles &#128521;


----------



## zipcount

2boys_jademommy said:


> Can't help you I say get it I'm kidding but it is beautiful Zip - is it from Jade Peony? Looks like nephrite. I personally love the facets. It will be a nice addition to your nephrite family of beautiful bangles &#128521;


LOL, 2boys, you are not helping.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> Look what just arrived! I finally received a pink lavender bangle
> Pictures taken indoors near a window on a sunny day to try to capture accurate color.  Thanks for letting me share







zipcount said:


> Someone please stop me.  Must...have...will...power.....ullhair:




DG, it's so beautiful. It looks wonderful on you. The color is quite lovely. The size looks perfect on you too, it's does look like a princess bangle. I find myself drawn to them lately. Love this one [emoji4]

Oh my zipcount, WOW [emoji7] it's TDF! What's not to love about it. Honestly, that photo made my jaw drop.  Wowee it is truly amazing! Oh I sorry it's dreadful, stay away from that one zipcount [emoji12]


----------



## designergoods

zipcount said:


> So it's so pretty.  Where oh where did you find such a beauty?





2boys_jademommy said:


> Wow!! So pretty and translucent. It's is stunning. Very happy for you - where did you find her?
> It's a princess right? I love that it is slimmer. Looks great on you and I'm sure a different feeling from the chunkier bangles like Seasons





Cyanide Rose said:


> DG, it's so beautiful. It looks wonderful on you. The color is quite lovely. The size looks perfect on you too, it's does look like a princess bangle. I find myself drawn to them lately. Love this one [emoji4]
> 
> Oh my zipcount, WOW [emoji7] it's TDF! What's not to love about it. Honestly, that photo made my jaw drop.  Wowee it is truly amazing! Oh I sorry it's dreadful, stay away from that one zipcount [emoji12]


Thank you for taking the time to leave such thoughtful comments. Your correct that it is a princess round and my smallest width at just over 8mm. She has good texture considering being a pink color and I keep looking at her 

....zipcount that bangle is terrible and so ugly, don't get it. 

Okay, can't do it - I am with the others, goorrrgeous!


----------



## Junkenpo

zipcount said:


> Someone please stop me.  Must...have...will...power.....ullhair:




Such a great looking bangle!  Lucky it is too big for me, same as the wide light bangles they have.  I'm so tempted to custom something from them, but I've been dipping back into purses most recently instead of spending my money properly on jade. lol 

At least jade appreciates in price. heheh


----------



## zipcount

Credit card bills, car insurance, car shop bills, summer camp, birthday parties, vacation rental, amusement park tickets, aquarium tickets, dental bills, preschool bills...I think it's working...Someone please buy it soon and put me out of my misery.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

zipcount said:


> Credit card bills, car insurance, car shop bills, summer camp, birthday parties, vacation rental, amusement park tickets, aquarium tickets, dental bills, preschool bills...I think it's working...Someone please buy it soon and put me out of my misery.



Lol I feel the same way... and it would be fine if I can just get one more beautiful bangle and that would be it but I have found that I can't stop looking and shopping around for Jade bangles.  Jadiction - Better than crack I suppose &#128521;


----------



## Baghera

designergoods said:


> Look what just arrived! I finally received a pink lavender bangle
> Pictures taken indoors near a window on a sunny day to try to capture accurate color.  Thanks for letting me share


Love this one...I've been on a search for pink lavender jade (within my budget)


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I found this cute little pin on eBay and had to have it. It's so cute in person [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Another photo, Thanks for letting me share [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## fanofjadeite

designergoods said:


> Look what just arrived! I finally received a pink lavender bangle
> Pictures taken indoors near a window on a sunny day to try to capture accurate color.  Thanks for letting me share


i love your pink lavender bangle, designergoods.  could u pm me the seller and how much u paid for yours, pls? 
p.s. btw, thanks for the pm on the bangle similar to seasons


----------



## designergoods

Cyanide Rose said:


> I found this cute little pin on eBay and had to have it. It's so cute in person [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3316282


That is so darn cute and what an original piece! Please share a mod shot with us!


----------



## designergoods

fanofjadeite said:


> i love your pink lavender bangle, designergoods.  could u pm me the seller and how much u paid for yours, pls?
> p.s. btw, thanks for the pm on the bangle similar to seasons





Baghera said:


> Love this one...I've been on a search for pink lavender jade (within my budget)


Thank you for your compliments. It means the world to me to know all you jadies approve as I dont know other people in my area who appreciate jade like we do.

Fano, I just pm'ed you and Baghear I tried pm'ing you but your inbox is full.


----------



## designergoods

Here is a bangle group shot outdoors at a cafe so their colors are a little more washed out


----------



## Junkenpo

designergoods said:


> Here is a bangle group shot outdoors at a cafe so their colors are a little more washed out


 

Beautiful! a lovely variety of colors... this is washed out?  the colors still show up so well.


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> Here is a bangle group shot outdoors at a cafe so their colors are a little more washed out


Congratulations on your gorgeous stack of jadetie looks amazing on you [emoji257] [emoji257] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Baghera

designergoods said:


> Thank you for your compliments. It means the world to me to know all you jadies approve as I dont know other people in my area who appreciate jade like we do.
> 
> Fano, I just pm'ed you and Baghear I tried pm'ing you but your inbox is full.


sorry about that...i cleared my inbox and awaiting your pm


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> I found this cute little pin on eBay and had to have it. It's so cute in person [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3316282



Adorable! Is it a little lizard?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Here is a bangle group shot outdoors at a cafe so their colors are a little more washed out



The colours look amazing so I could only imagine how they look in real life. 
How are you liking the daintier princess compared to your thicker, chunkier bangles?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> That is so darn cute and what an original piece! Please share a mod shot with us!







2boys_jademommy said:


> Adorable! Is it a little lizard?




DG Thank you so much. I will post some photos when I wear it [emoji4]

2B_JM Thanks [emoji5]&#65039; Its a snake,  it even has a little forked tongue [emoji6]


----------



## zipcount

Cyanide Rose said:


> DG Thank you so much. I will post some photos when I wear it [emoji4]
> 
> 2B_JM Thanks [emoji5]&#65039; Its a snake,  it even has a little forked tongue [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3316697


That's adorable!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> Here is a bangle group shot outdoors at a cafe so their colors are a little more washed out




Beautiful bangles! They all have their own unique colors and patterns. All of them are lovely on their own and amazing as a stack [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

zipcount said:


> That's adorable!




Thanks so much zipcount [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## RedPeony

2boys_jademommy said:


> Red - Red Peonies is so pretty! She must be very special for you to name her the same as your user name Your red bangle and red dress are pretty too - red is defy let your colour [emoji4]




Sorry, a bit slow! Thank you! She's not my most expensive or best bangle but she is possibly the one I gravitate towards the most. Yes I love red. [emoji295]&#65039;


----------



## RedPeony

2boys_jademommy said:


> Happy Easter Jadies!
> 
> A few random recent pics of what I have been wearing. This I wear everyday on my left. Bought from a Jade shop. Christmas 2014 gift from hubby and two sons.
> 
> View attachment 3313333




I love this! So jelly-like and the gorgeous olive streak.


----------



## RedPeony

fanofjadeite said:


> i just 'learnt' something new.... hetian jade is not jade. i was speechless when i heard that.




I didn't realise this either! Wow.


----------



## RedPeony

designergoods said:


> Look what just arrived! I finally received a pink lavender bangle
> Pictures taken indoors near a window on a sunny day to try to capture accurate color.  Thanks for letting me share




DROOL! I have a Rose quartz hinged bangle that looks similar in colour but has that cloudy Rose Quartz density. This is to die for!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

RedPeony said:


> Sorry, a bit slow! Thank you! She's not my most expensive or best bangle but she is possibly the one I gravitate towards the most. Yes I love red. [emoji295]&#65039;



That's part of the beautiful mystique of Jade - it really has the power to draw you in. 
Thanks for the compliment on my everyday bangle. It's very special to me  &#128522;


----------



## designergoods

Junkenpo said:


> Beautiful! a lovely variety of colors... this is washed out?  the colors still show up so well.





Lots love said:


> Congratulations on your gorgeous stack of jadetie looks amazing on you [emoji257] [emoji257]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app





2boys_jademommy said:


> The colours look amazing so I could only imagine how they look in real life.
> How are you liking the daintier princess compared to your thicker, chunkier bangles?





Cyanide Rose said:


> Beautiful bangles! They all have their own unique colors and patterns. All of them are lovely on their own and amazing as a stack [emoji4]





RedPeony said:


> DROOL! I have a Rose quartz hinged bangle that looks similar in colour but has that cloudy Rose Quartz density. This is to die for!



Thank you so much ladies for all your kind words on my 24/7 stack  

In regards to a color being a bit washed out, I guess I am more use to looking at my bangles indoors where the colors appear more vivid vs. outside in brighter light...chameleons - one of the beauty characteristics of jade 

I like the smaller princess style for a change because it feels much lighter and with it being the largest size, stacks nicely at the top of the chubby ones.

Red, I do love your rose quartz one too...sigh, wish we humans had more arms to wear our bangles on


----------



## designergoods

Baghera said:


> sorry about that...i cleared my inbox and awaiting your pm


Tried to message you back but box is full again  Just wanted to say your welcome!


----------



## Lots love

RedPeony said:


> I love this! So jelly-like and the gorgeous olive streak.


I love your stack designergoods due you wear them all the time 24/7 that's is a lot of jadetie beauties you have amazing taste in colors love your stack candy jadetie 


designergoods said:


> Here is a bangle group shot outdoors at a cafe so their colors are a little more washed out




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Millicat

zipcount said:


> Someone please stop me.  Must...have...will...power.....ullhair:



A faceted one ?????   
GET IT !


----------



## Millicat

designergoods said:


> Here is a bangle group shot outdoors at a cafe so their colors are a little more washed out



Is your blue one chalcedony, like mine ?
Such a pretty stack, I like big stacks too


----------



## designergoods

Lots love said:


> I love your stack designergoods due you wear them all the time 24/7 that's is a lot of jadetie beauties you have amazing taste in colors love your stack candy jadetie
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


Thank you so much for your sweet comments. I have been wearing the three bangles together with bumpers in between. I also wear my watch on that arm too so my left arm has all the muscles from the weight 
How is your blueberry doing...and your black faceted bangle?


Millicat said:


> Is your blue one chalcedony, like mine ?
> Such a pretty stack, I like big stacks too


Hi, my blue bangle is jade and thank you for your kind comments on my stack. I would love to see your blue chalcedony, it sounds lovely!


----------



## designergoods

Did you all have to go through that April fools prank that Vlad left? I thought I was getting that upgrade and was so excited to only get told that I was canceling my tpf account. I got so worried!!!


----------



## Millicat

Yup, me too


----------



## Millicat

designergoods said:


> Thank you so much for your sweet comments. I have been wearing the three bangles together with bumpers in between. I also wear my watch on that arm too so my left arm has all the muscles from the weight
> How is your blueberry doing...and your black faceted bangle?
> 
> Hi, my blue bangle is jade and thank you for your kind comments on my stack. I would love to see your blue chalcedony, it sounds lovely!



I've just posted a pic of it with 2 other stone bangles in the 'semi precious stones' thread


----------



## zipcount

Millicat said:


> Yup, me too


Me too and I figured it's a joke.


----------



## Millicat

Definitely had me fooled though !!!


----------



## teagansmum

designergoods said:


> Did you all have to go through that April fools prank that Vlad left? I thought I was getting that upgrade and was so excited to only get told that I was canceling my tpf account. I got so worried!!!



I went into panic mode too!!
Please tell me where Fanjadiete said "Hetian isn't real jade" is a joke too.


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> Thank you so much for your sweet comments. I have been wearing the three bangles together with bumpers in between. I also wear my watch on that arm too so my left arm has all the muscles from the weight [emoji14]
> How is your blueberry doing...and your black faceted bangle?
> 
> Hi, my blue bangle is jade and thank you for your kind comments on my stack. I would love to see your blue chalcedony, it sounds lovely!


My blueberry change so much since I first got it. I can't believe how ice crystals I see now. So I can understand you got a good left hook ) I don't wear my black facet one as much .the only one is blueberry, I love watching all the changes that I've noticed happen so now I don't want to ever take off.its like present waiting to be opened .it's hard to explain unless u see for yourself but I agree jadetie is a living stone if it matches the owner wow u are in for real treat .I'm glad blueberry. And me match so I get to experience all these wonderful exciting changes in her . I really love your blueish purple one such pretty colors .have you noticed any changes in your jadeite Bangles since you hav ed been wearing 24/7 like me .I hope so [emoji8] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

OMG that was a good one. I went into panic mode lol!


----------



## Lots love

teagansmum said:


> I went into panic mode too!!
> Please tell me where Fanjadiete said "Hetian isn't real jade" is a joke too.


I'm glad you you too have one you wear all the time 2boys_jademommy I love the color of yours I know you will always treasure it it shows.have you notice any changes in yours since you got it "))


2boys_jademommy said:


> That's part of the beautiful mystique of Jade - it really has the power to draw you in.
> Thanks for the compliment on my everyday bangle. It's very special to me  &#128522;




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> I'm glad you you too have one you wear all the time 2boys_jademommy I love the color of yours I know you will always treasure it it shows.have you notice any changes in yours since you got it "))
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app



Hi LotsLove thank you for your compliment on my bangle. To be honest I don't think I have noticed any colour change. I have worn it 24/7 since Dec 2014. There may be a slight increase in translucence but I am not even sure of that. If there is a change it is very subtle. I am wearing my blue lavender today and it seems to look more "moist" as well but no colour change. Do you notice change in your bangles?

edit to say oops, I realize you've already said you have noticed changes with your bangle


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Question for the ladies with nephrite - does it change colour / become more moist with time and wear? 
I'm guessing with the white or lighter coloured bangles there could be change and with black there would be no or virtually no change....just curious. I find myself looking at nephrite bangles nowadays as well as jadiete.


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi LotsLove thank you for your compliment on my bangle. To be honest I don't think I have noticed any colour change. I have worn it 24/7 since Dec 2014. There may be a slight increase in translucence but I am not even sure of that. If there is a change it is very subtle. I am wearing my blue lavender today and it seems to look more "moist" as well but no colour change. Do you notice change in your bangles?


Yes I have, mine has become more transparent in spots where the light where i can see more some parts have become less opaque and more transparent.icy looking it's like looking at crashed ice it's very cool looking . Someone told me grey jadetie it more special capable of more  changes  then other colors . It's got more jelly looking on one side [emoji2] [emoji2] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

sorry for so many pictures trying to get ones u can see what I mean thank u for letting me share [emoji8] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## zipcount

2boys_jademommy said:


> Question for the ladies with nephrite - does it change colour / become more moist with time and wear?
> I'm guessing with the white or lighter coloured bangles there could be change and with black there would be no or virtually no change....just curious. I find myself looking at nephrite bangles nowadays as well as jadiete.


My second nephrite was a black one, very affordable but not good quality.  When I first got it, it was dull and felt grainy.  I would say within 5 month of wearing it, it has become shiny and feels buttery smooth.  There is no color change, except more 'moisturized' look.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> sorry for so many pictures trying to get ones u can see what I mean thank u for letting me share [emoji8]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app



Thanks for sharing! I do see translucent bits and although your bangle is dark grey and black I also see some blue and dark green and purple in there. Very nice indeed &#128512;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

zipcount said:


> My second nephrite was a black one, very affordable but not good quality.  When I first got it, it was dull and felt grainy.  I would say within 5 month of wearing it, it has become shiny and feels buttery smooth.  There is no color change, except more 'moisturized' look.



How wonderful! - so it is similar to jadeite in that it can become. more moist looking. Mine balck nephrite has been on me most days for over 3 months now but I don't see any changes yet. 
What about your white and green nephrite bangles?


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thanks for sharing! I do see translucent bits and although your bangle is dark grey and black I also see some blue and dark green and purple in there. Very nice indeed &#128512;


Thank you so much it's hard as u know to get good picture thank u for sharing your own opinion with me I love that people can see what I'm talking about  [emoji135] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## designergoods

2boys_jademommy said:


> Question for the ladies with nephrite - does it change colour / become more moist with time and wear?
> I'm guessing with the white or lighter coloured bangles there could be change and with black there would be no or virtually no change....just curious. I find myself looking at nephrite bangles nowadays as well as jadiete.


I am not an expert but what I have heard is that nephrite doesnt change as much through the years as jade does. If anything, it gets more moist in appearance but no color change. I would love another nephrite too!


Lots love said:


> Thank you so much it's hard as u know to get good picture thank u for sharing your own opinion with me I love that people can see what I'm talking about  [emoji135]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


Your blueberry is so happy looking on your arm and very beautiful! I think I have noticed that when wearing my bangles everyday, they become silkier in appearance and maybe a little more vivid in color....not so dry and dull. I do agree that jade needs to be worn often to see any changes since it does take time for it to develop.


----------



## zipcount

2boys_jademommy said:


> How wonderful! - so it is similar to jadeite in that it can become. more moist looking. Mine balck nephrite has been on me most days for over 3 months now but I don't see any changes yet.
> What about your white and green nephrite bangles?



Yup, more moist but no color change.  I think jadeite gets more watery but nephrite gets more oily looking.


----------



## Junkenpo

Happy Day-after-April-Fools jadies!  

After almost falling for the tpf prank this year, (that departures thread was a hoot!)  my car pranked me by not starting.  Thankfully it was a same day fix, though I had to get it towed to the dealership.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Happy Day-after-April-Fools jadies!
> 
> After almost falling for the tpf prank this year, (that departures thread was a hoot!)  my car pranked me by not starting.  Thankfully it was a same day fix, though I had to get it towed to the dealership.



Hi JKP! I'm glad it was a quick fix. 
We did our taxes today at Pacific Mall which is one of the biggest Chinese malls in North America and  so of course I checked out Jade. 
I saw several  bangles which caught my eye - all jadeite and all around $1600.00 Cdn which is around $1100.00 usd I think. The owners aunt was there and she was wearing two nephrite bangles but they only had a few nephrite bangles for sale. The rest were jadiete. And no I didn't get anything &#128533;


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Junkenpo said:


> Happy Day-after-April-Fools jadies!
> 
> After almost falling for the tpf prank this year, (that departures thread was a hoot!)  my car pranked me by not starting.  Thankfully it was a same day fix, though I had to get it towed to the dealership.







2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi JKP! I'm glad it was a quick fix.
> 
> We did our taxes today at Pacific Mall which is one of the biggest Chinese malls in North America and  so of course I checked out Jade.
> 
> I saw several  bangles which caught my eye - all jadeite and all around $1600.00 Cdn which is around $1100.00 usd I think. The owners aunt was there and she was wearing two nephrite bangles but they only had a few nephrite bangles for sale. The rest were jadiete. And no I didn't get anything [emoji53]




Hi Jadies! I hope everyone is having a great weekend [emoji4]

Junkenpo, thank goodness it was an easy fix.  I hope your weekend has been going well since then. 

2B_JM, I hope getting your taxes done went well. I hate getting them done. My DH does it and all I have to do now is sign electronically.  I wonder why they only had a few nephrite bangles... I guess jadeite is more popular for them maybe? 

I really like the uniqueness, as well as the color varieties that they both offer. 

.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi Jadies! I hope everyone is having a great weekend [emoji4]
> 
> Junkenpo, thank goodness it was an easy fix.  I hope your weekend has been going well since then.
> 
> 2B_JM, I hope getting your taxes done went well. I hate getting them done. My DH does it and all I have to do now is sign electronically.  I wonder why they only had a few nephrite bangles... I guess jadeite is more popular for them maybe?
> 
> I really like the uniqueness, as well as the color varieties that they both offer.
> 
> .



C Rose I hate tax time too and so does hubby. Neither wants to do it so we get his very nice competent accountant to do ours every year. Less stress. 
There are definitely more jadeite stores here in the Greater Toronto Area. You may find a small selection of nephrite within the store if youre lucky. The lady I chatted with today sold mostly jadeite but she wore nephrite. A thick dark green one and a white one. She told me that the spot of honey on her white bangle has spread and has become brighter in colour.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Good evening Jadies!

I purchased this bangle and wanted to know what you Jadies think about it. Do you think it's too wide? I have loved the bangles similar to this one, that have been posted lately and took a chance with this one. I will post the vendors photo and a mod shot too. I have purchased quite a few pieces from this seller and usually the color is a little bit off but the last few purchases have been pretty spot on. This bangle is 29mm wide and 123 grams. It's a bit heavier and wider than I'm used to but I'm left handed and wearing it on my left wrist wasn't bad at all. 

I had bangles on both wrist today and bumped them quite a bit, which was my only concern. I have never worn them like that before but I really loved the look. Thanks for letting me share [emoji5]&#65039;
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sellers photo [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> C Rose I hate tax time too and so does hubby. Neither wants to do it so we get his very nice competent accountant to do ours every year. Less stress.
> 
> There are definitely more jadeite stores here in the Greater Toronto Area. You may find a small selection of nephrite within the store if youre lucky. The lady I chatted with today sold mostly jadeite but she wore nephrite. A thick dark green one and a white one. She told me that the spot of honey on her white bangle has spread and has become brighter in colour.




I really shouldn't be buying anymore bangles for a while but I would love a white nephrite bangle with just a pop of color. I believe it's zipcount that has one that is pretty amazing as well [emoji4]


----------



## zipcount

Cyanide Rose said:


> Good evening Jadies!
> 
> I purchased this bangle and wanted to know what you Jadies think about it. Do you think it's too wide? I have loved the bangles similar to this one, that have been posted lately and took a chance with this one. I will post the vendors photo and a mod shot too. I have purchased quite a few pieces from this seller and usually the color is a little bit off but the last few purchases have been pretty spot on. This bangle is 29mm wide and 123 grams. It's a bit heavier and wider than I'm used to but I'm left handed and wearing it on my left wrist wasn't bad at all.
> 
> I had bangles on both wrist today and bumped them quite a bit, which was my only concern. I have never worn them like that before but I really loved the look. Thanks for letting me share [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318776
> View attachment 3318777
> 
> 
> Sellers photo [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318784



Love it, what a statement piece, it makes the bangle more modern.


----------



## zipcount

Cyanide Rose said:


> I really shouldn't be buying anymore bangles for a while but I would love a white nephrite bangle with just a pop of color. I believe it's zipcount that has one that is pretty amazing as well [emoji4]



Yes, my white hetian has a couple of yellow spots but I didn't notice any changes.  If you look on Jojo'so website there are many white bangles with yellow spots.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

zipcount said:


> Love it, what a statement piece, it makes the bangle more modern.







zipcount said:


> Yes, my white hetian has a couple of yellow spots but I didn't notice any changes.  If you look on Jojo'so website there are many white bangles with yellow spots.




Thanks so much zipcount, I think I may hold on to this bangle [emoji4] and thanks again for the info on the white hetian bangle. I will have to take a peek at Jojo's store, although I shouldn't lol [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Millicat

Cyanide Rose said:


> Good evening Jadies!
> 
> I purchased this bangle and wanted to know what you Jadies think about it. Do you think it's too wide? I have loved the bangles similar to this one, that have been posted lately and took a chance with this one. I will post the vendors photo and a mod shot too. I have purchased quite a few pieces from this seller and usually the color is a little bit off but the last few purchases have been pretty spot on. This bangle is 29mm wide and 123 grams. It's a bit heavier and wider than I'm used to but I'm left handed and wearing it on my left wrist wasn't bad at all.
> 
> I had bangles on both wrist today and bumped them quite a bit, which was my only concern. I have never worn them like that before but I really loved the look. Thanks for letting me share [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318776
> View attachment 3318777
> 
> 
> Sellers photo [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318784



Exquisite.
I think there's room in all collections for extra wide bangles, their versatility is so great.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Good evening Jadies!
> 
> I purchased this bangle and wanted to know what you Jadies think about it. Do you think it's too wide? I have loved the bangles similar to this one, that have been posted lately and took a chance with this one. I will post the vendors photo and a mod shot too. I have purchased quite a few pieces from this seller and usually the color is a little bit off but the last few purchases have been pretty spot on. This bangle is 29mm wide and 123 grams. It's a bit heavier and wider than I'm used to but I'm left handed and wearing it on my left wrist wasn't bad at all.
> 
> I had bangles on both wrist today and bumped them quite a bit, which was my only concern. I have never worn them like that before but I really loved the look. Thanks for letting me share [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318776
> View attachment 3318777
> 
> 
> Sellers photo [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318784



I think it looks fantastic on you.  The width definitely makes a statement and the colour and texture of the Jade is similar to the sellers pics. Happy for you
I too shouldn't be adding to my collection but on my wish list - a white nephrite with some brown or yellow spots, a moss in snow, white jadeite with some green patches or a honey yellow/ orange. My hubby thinks I should wait for a nice bangle with the bright green in it since he prefers the more classic Jade bangle look.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose I forgot to ask if you had to size up for this bangle since it is so wide...is it more difficult to get in and off?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Millicat said:


> Exquisite.
> 
> I think there's room in all collections for extra wide bangles, their versatility is so great.







2boys_jademommy said:


> I think it looks fantastic on you.  The width definitely makes a statement and the colour and texture of the Jade is similar to the sellers pics. Happy for you
> 
> I too shouldn't be adding to my collection but on my wish list - a white nephrite with some brown or yellow spots, a moss in snow, white jadeite with some green patches or a honey yellow/ orange. My hubby thinks I should wait for a nice bangle with the bright green in it since he prefers the more classic Jade bangle look.




Millicat, Thank you so much [emoji5]&#65039;

2B_JM Thanks so much. Your wish list looks a lot like mine lol. I think a white nephrite will be my next purchase, if I can find one with a nice brown patch or a splotch of honey. 

I have been buying way too much lately. I have twin spinach? nephrite bangles and a matching necklace. I don't like the color at all  and I still don't know how I ended up with 2 [emoji15] So I probably shouldn't but anything for a while [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Cyanide Rose I forgot to ask if you had to size up for this bangle since it is so wide...is it more difficult to get in and off?




I did get it a bit bigger and it's pretty easy to get it on and off. My DH calls it my Wonder Woman bangle lol. 

I'm sorry I took so long to answer. I kept getting this pop up saying I won a Mac computer from TPF.  It also kept taking me to a different site too [emoji49]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> I did get it a bit bigger and it's pretty easy to get it on and off. My DH calls it my Wonder Woman bangle lol.
> 
> I'm sorry I took so long to answer. I kept getting this pop up saying I won a Mac computer from TPF.  It also kept taking me to a different site too [emoji49]



You should name it your Wonder Woman bangle
Hmm April fools is long over so not sure about that pop up.


----------



## crosso

Hi jadies! Just returned from a wonderful holiday, but now it's back to reality and finishing the taxes as some of you have mentioned &#128533;. 
Cyanide Rose, I LOVE your new bangle! As others said, it's very modern and sculptural; quite the statement piece! 
Only took one jade pic on vacation, but also want to share the sunset in which it was taken - it took my breath away! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

Had one piece awaiting me when I got home and couldn't be more pleased! A perfectly matched bead bracelet to my celadon bead necklace &#128513;
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> You should name it your Wonder Woman bangle
> 
> Hmm April fools is long over so not sure about that pop up.







crosso said:


> Hi jadies! Just returned from a wonderful holiday, but now it's back to reality and finishing the taxes as some of you have mentioned [emoji53].
> Cyanide Rose, I LOVE your new bangle! As others said, it's very modern and sculptural; quite the statement piece!
> Only took one jade pic on vacation, but also want to share the sunset in which it was taken - it took my breath away!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app







crosso said:


> Had one piece awaiting me when I got home and couldn't be more pleased! A perfectly matched bead bracelet to my celadon bead necklace [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app




2B_JM, Wonder Woman it is [emoji6]

Crosso, Thank you so much. I'm glad to see you are back. Beautiful sunset, it's mesmerizing [emoji4] Love your new celadon pieces, they almost look blue on my screen. It's nothing like coming home to a package waiting for you! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## designergoods

Cyanide Rose said:


> Good evening Jadies!
> 
> I purchased this bangle and wanted to know what you Jadies think about it. Do you think it's too wide? I have loved the bangles similar to this one, that have been posted lately and took a chance with this one. I will post the vendors photo and a mod shot too. I have purchased quite a few pieces from this seller and usually the color is a little bit off but the last few purchases have been pretty spot on. This bangle is 29mm wide and 123 grams. It's a bit heavier and wider than I'm used to but I'm left handed and wearing it on my left wrist wasn't bad at all.
> 
> I had bangles on both wrist today and bumped them quite a bit, which was my only concern. I have never worn them like that before but I really loved the look. Thanks for letting me share [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318776
> View attachment 3318777
> 
> 
> Sellers photo [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318784


Wow I love the width of your bangle and the color reminds me of a soft marshmallow! The cut is beautiful too since it doesnt have such a high dome but more of a comfort cut. Looks lovely on you and I do think you should name it your Wonder Woman bangle 


crosso said:


> Hi jadies! Just returned from a wonderful holiday, but now it's back to reality and finishing the taxes as some of you have mentioned &#128533;.
> Cyanide Rose, I LOVE your new bangle! As others said, it's very modern and sculptural; quite the statement piece!
> Only took one jade pic on vacation, but also want to share the sunset in which it was taken - it took my breath away!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Welcome back! Thank you for sharing your pictures of that awesome sunset and congrats on your new bead addition - perfect match AND lovely picture of your round bangle. It looks as though there is light glowing within. 
Hope you had a wonderful trip


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Hi jadies! Just returned from a wonderful holiday, but now it's back to reality and finishing the taxes as some of you have mentioned &#128533;.
> Cyanide Rose, I LOVE your new bangle! As others said, it's very modern and sculptural; quite the statement piece!
> Only took one jade pic on vacation, but also want to share the sunset in which it was taken - it took my breath away!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



Hey Crosso hope you had a great time on your trip! Your bangle and the sunset is gorgeous. Both so tranquil looking. &#128522;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Had one piece awaiting me when I got home and couldn't be more pleased! A perfectly matched bead bracelet to my celadon bead necklace &#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app[/QUOTE
> 
> Wow you and JKP are queen of the beads they are very pretty. Is it also celadon?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> Wow I love the width of your bangle and the color reminds me of a soft marshmallow! The cut is beautiful too since it doesnt have such a high dome but more of a comfort cut. Looks lovely on you and I do think you should name it your Wonder Woman bangle
> 
> Welcome back! Thank you for sharing your pictures of that awesome sunset and congrats on your new bead addition - perfect match AND lovely picture of your round bangle. It looks as though there is light glowing within.
> Hope you had a wonderful trip




DG, thank you so much. I love your description, now I totally want a s'mores [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Jade4Me

fanofjadeite said:


> i just 'learnt' something new.... hetian jade is not jade. i was speechless when i heard that.


Really??? Where did you learn this from?


----------



## Jade4Me

designergoods said:


> Look what just arrived! I finally received a pink lavender bangle
> Pictures taken indoors near a window on a sunny day to try to capture accurate color.  Thanks for letting me share


Looks like cotton candy! It's stunning - congrats!



zipcount said:


> Someone please stop me.  Must...have...will...power.....ullhair:


This is gorgeous!


----------



## Jade4Me

Cyanide Rose said:


> Good evening Jadies!
> 
> I purchased this bangle and wanted to know what you Jadies think about it. Do you think it's too wide? I have loved the bangles similar to this one, that have been posted lately and took a chance with this one. I will post the vendors photo and a mod shot too. I have purchased quite a few pieces from this seller and usually the color is a little bit off but the last few purchases have been pretty spot on. This bangle is 29mm wide and 123 grams. It's a bit heavier and wider than I'm used to but I'm left handed and wearing it on my left wrist wasn't bad at all.
> 
> I had bangles on both wrist today and bumped them quite a bit, which was my only concern. I have never worn them like that before but I really loved the look. Thanks for letting me share [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318776
> View attachment 3318777
> 
> 
> Sellers photo [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318784


Glad you're keeping Wonder Woman! I love it's a chic modern cuff look as others have also commented! I also love your adorable jade snake pin!


----------



## Jade4Me

crosso said:


> Had one piece awaiting me when I got home and couldn't be more pleased! A perfectly matched bead bracelet to my celadon bead necklace &#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Congrats on this lovely match! Are you going to re-knot it?


----------



## cdtracing

Cyanide Rose said:


> Good evening Jadies!
> 
> I purchased this bangle and wanted to know what you Jadies think about it. Do you think it's too wide? I have loved the bangles similar to this one, that have been posted lately and took a chance with this one. I will post the vendors photo and a mod shot too. I have purchased quite a few pieces from this seller and usually the color is a little bit off but the last few purchases have been pretty spot on. This bangle is 29mm wide and 123 grams. It's a bit heavier and wider than I'm used to but I'm left handed and wearing it on my left wrist wasn't bad at all.
> 
> I had bangles on both wrist today and bumped them quite a bit, which was my only concern. I have never worn them like that before but I really loved the look. Thanks for letting me share [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318776
> View attachment 3318777
> 
> 
> Sellers photo [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318784



I have been away for a while.  Business has been busy.  I'm trying to catch up!

CR, I love your bangle!  The large size really makes a statement.  Personally, I like big & bold!

The color looks pale lavender on my monitor; is that the color?  It certainly looks good on your.


----------



## cdtracing

crosso said:


> Hi jadies! Just returned from a wonderful holiday, but now it's back to reality and finishing the taxes as some of you have mentioned &#128533;.
> Cyanide Rose, I LOVE your new bangle! As others said, it's very modern and sculptural; quite the statement piece!
> Only took one jade pic on vacation, but also want to share the sunset in which it was taken - it took my breath away!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app





crosso said:


> Had one piece awaiting me when I got home and couldn't be more pleased! A perfectly matched bead bracelet to my celadon bead necklace &#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



Crosso, your bangle is beautiful.  The sunset is quite spectacular!  Where did you go on holiday?

What a fabulous bead bracelet!  It's a perfect match to your necklace!  Can't wait for mod shots!!


----------



## designergoods

Jade4Me said:


> Looks like cotton candy! It's stunning - congrats!
> 
> 
> This is gorgeous!


Thank you Jade4MeI decided to name her "Blush" (but I do like your candy cotton description)


----------



## designergoods

Decided to purchase this HUGE bead bracelet. I love white color and the rough stone that shows through...they are heavy at 159.5g! Definitely a statement piece...

They are currently on a tie stretchy string. Would anyone have any suggestions on how I should redo them so that I dont have the worries of the string breaking and having them falling off and breaking on the ground?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Jade4Me said:


> Glad you're keeping Wonder Woman! I love it's a chic modern cuff look as others have also commented! I also love your adorable jade snake pin!







cdtracing said:


> I have been away for a while.  Business has been busy.  I'm trying to catch up!
> 
> 
> 
> CR, I love your bangle!  The large size really makes a statement.  Personally, I like big & bold!
> 
> 
> 
> The color looks pale lavender on my monitor; is that the color?  It certainly looks good on your.




Jade4Me Thank you so much [emoji4]

cdtracing Thanks so much. Yes it is pale lavender [emoji5]&#65039;

Thank you Jadies for all your kind words [emoji1]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> Decided to purchase this HUGE bead bracelet. I love white color and the rough stone that shows through...they are heavy at 159.5g! Definitely a statement piece...
> 
> They are currently on a tie stretchy string. Would anyone have any suggestions on how I should redo them so that I dont have the worries of the string breaking and having them falling off and breaking on the ground?




Oh they are pretty! I would restring using elastic. I would triple strand it since the holes are so large. I use 1mm stretch magic because it's pretty sturdy. If you do anything other than elastic, you will need help putting it on because it will be too heavy to maneuver yourself. Beautiful beads [emoji4]


----------



## designergoods

Cyanide Rose said:


> Oh they are pretty! I would restring using  elastic. I would triple strand it since the holes are so large. I use  1mm stretch magic because it's pretty sturdy. If you do anything other  than elastic, you will need help putting it on because it will be too  heavy to maneuver yourself. Beautiful beads [emoji4]



Thank you CR for the compliment and your most helpful on the string size and amount recommendation. It already has two somewhat thick stretchy cord going through it now...just dont know how good the knot is.
 I am on it with the stretchy string research now!


----------



## fanofjadeite

RedPeony said:


> I didn't realise this either! Wow.





Jade4Me said:


> Really??? Where did you learn this from?




redpeony and jade4me, that was told to me by someone who claimed that his family runs a jade business. but i wasnt convinced since his knowledge on jade is very questionable.


----------



## fanofjadeite

designergoods said:


> Decided to purchase this HUGE bead bracelet. I love white color and the rough stone that shows through...they are heavy at 159.5g! Definitely a statement piece...
> 
> They are currently on a tie stretchy string. Would anyone have any suggestions on how I should redo them so that I dont have the worries of the string breaking and having them falling off and breaking on the ground?


i love your huge beads bracelet, designergoods  is it strung on those clear transparent elastic cord? i am not a huge fan of those kind of elastic cord. they sometimes will break into many pieces if u do not wear the bracelet often. several of my crystals bracelets strung on this kind of cord, fell apart when i wanted to wear them again after being in storage for some time. u might want to consider using other kind of elastic cord,and since the holes are so big, might be a good idea to have as many strands as possible. that way, the elasticity will last longer and not become loose and stretched out easily. i made a porcelain beads bracelet using 6 strands of elastic cord, and its still not stretched out after several years of frequent wear.


----------



## Jade4Me

fanofjadeite said:


> redpeony and jade4me, that was told to me by someone who claimed that his family runs a jade business. but i wasnt convinced since his knowledge on jade is very questionable. [emoji23]


I'm relieved it didn't come from a reputable source, like the GIA for eg, since it goes against reputable sources of jade info currently out there!


----------



## Jade4Me

designergoods said:


> Decided to purchase this HUGE bead bracelet. I love white color and the rough stone that shows through...they are heavy at 159.5g! Definitely a statement piece...
> 
> They are currently on a tie stretchy string. Would anyone have any suggestions on how I should redo them so that I dont have the worries of the string breaking and having them falling off and breaking on the ground?


Fun statement piece and pretty beads! Agree to try around 3 strands of stretch cord like Stretch Magic or Powercord 0.8-1mm thick. A tip I heard but haven't tried yet is seamstress elastic thread/cord - some claim it's sturdier than the clear stretch cords. But they may only come in white or black, and 1mm is perhaps the thinnest. Maybe try 2 strands of clear stuff & 1 strand of sewing elastic cord (white). I've used only 3-4 square knots, or something like:
2 square knots, 1 surgeon knot, 1-2 square knots

How many knots & what kind/combo depended on how thick the cord, can I pull the finished knots into a bead to hide them, etc. One nice thing is you can redo it or practice repeatedly without worrying about spending much $ on the cords.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Decided to purchase this HUGE bead bracelet. I love white color and the rough stone that shows through...they are heavy at 159.5g! Definitely a statement piece...
> 
> They are currently on a tie stretchy string. Would anyone have any suggestions on how I should redo them so that I dont have the worries of the string breaking and having them falling off and breaking on the ground?


 
Wow what a fun and adorable bracelet! There is something so cute about it and it definitely makes a statement. Would look great with a pretty summer dress or make a pant suit more feminine &#128521;


----------



## crosso

designergoods said:


> Decided to purchase this HUGE bead bracelet. I love white color and the rough stone that shows through...they are heavy at 159.5g! Definitely a statement piece...
> 
> They are currently on a tie stretchy string. Would anyone have any suggestions on how I should redo them so that I dont have the worries of the string breaking and having them falling off and breaking on the ground?


Wow, have never seen such big beads, those are cool. Makes me think of Wilma Flintstone, lol! - in a good way, I really like them! Will look great with any minimalist, clean-lined outfit to make it pop.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

cdtracing said:


> Crosso, your bangle is beautiful.  The sunset is quite spectacular!  Where did you go on holiday?
> 
> What a fabulous bead bracelet!  It's a perfect match to your necklace!  Can't wait for mod shots!!


Thanks,  CD  (and others, too!) for the compliments. 
We were in the FL Keys, Islamorada. Had wonderful weather and the sunsets really were stunning.
J4me, I think I'll leave this bracelet alone. It's the perfect size and the clasp is sterling, as is the clasp on the necklace, so no need to change it.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## designergoods

fanofjadeite said:


> i love your huge beads bracelet, designergoods  is it strung on those clear transparent elastic cord? i am not a huge fan of those kind of elastic cord. they sometimes will break into many pieces if u do not wear the bracelet often. several of my crystals bracelets strung on this kind of cord, fell apart when i wanted to wear them again after being in storage for some time. u might want to consider using other kind of elastic cord,and since the holes are so big, might be a good idea to have as many strands as possible. that way, the elasticity will last longer and not become loose and stretched out easily. i made a porcelain beads bracelet using 6 strands of elastic cord, and its still not stretched out after several years of frequent wear.





Jade4Me said:


> Fun statement piece and pretty beads! Agree to try around 3 strands of stretch cord like Stretch Magic or Powercord 0.8-1mm thick. A tip I heard but haven't tried yet is seamstress elastic thread/cord - some claim it's sturdier than the clear stretch cords. But they may only come in white or black, and 1mm is perhaps the thinnest. Maybe try 2 strands of clear stuff & 1 strand of sewing elastic cord (white). I've used only 3-4 square knots, or something like:
> 2 square knots, 1 surgeon knot, 1-2 square knots
> 
> How many knots & what kind/combo depended on how thick the cord, can I pull the finished knots into a bead to hide them, etc. One nice thing is you can redo it or practice repeatedly without worrying about spending much $ on the cords.





crosso said:


> Wow, have never seen such big beads, those are cool. Makes me think of Wilma Flintstone, lol! - in a good way, I really like them! Will look great with any minimalist, clean-lined outfit to make it pop.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app





2boys_jademommy said:


> Wow what a fun and adorable bracelet!   There is something so cute about it and it definitely makes a statement.   Would look great with a pretty summer dress or make a pant suit more   feminine &#65533;&#65533;




Thank you ladies 
I REALLY appreciate all the fashion tips and the types of cording to use on this!

I am very new to DYI bracelet making so this will be a good starter project. Fano, yes the cording is transparent so I will try to swap it out soon with the type CR and J4M suggested. Will also try to do those knots (yes, I will need to look up how to do them) but it sounds like it will be more secure! Off to e$*& to get my supplies. What would I do without you guys? 

BTW, I totally love the name Wilma! You nailed it with that description...gosh, I use to watch the Flintstones too when I was young! ...seems like eons ago 

...I know we name our bangles but do any of you "name" your jade beads?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> Thank you ladies
> I REALLY appreciate all the fashion tips and the types of cording to use on this!
> 
> I am very new to DYI bracelet making so this will be a good starter project. Fano, yes the cording is transparent so I will try to swap it out soon with the type CR and J4M suggested. Will also try to do those knots (yes, I will need to look up how to do them) but it sounds like it will be more secure! Off to e$*& to get my supplies. What would I do without you guys?
> 
> BTW, I totally love the name Wilma! You nailed it with that description...gosh, I use to watch the Flintstones too when I was young! ...seems like eons ago
> 
> ...I know we name our bangles but do any of you "name" your jade beads?




I have never named my beads but yours deserves a name and Wilma is perfect [emoji6]

I had a pearl addiction for a while (replaced by Jade), especially natural pearls and Wilma's pearls were my inspiration as a little girl LOL. I could never find nice south sea pearls that big that didn't cost an arm and two legs but now I seen Jade that big, Wow love them [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## udalrike

Hello, ladies, long time no see...
Just want to show you the 5 jade bangles I am wearing today:


----------



## udalrike

Don´t know why the second picture is so huge....


----------



## udalrike

Very nice beads, Designergoods!


----------



## fanofjadeite

harlow, uli !!! glad to see u here!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Hello, ladies, long time no see...
> Just want to show you the 5 jade bangles I am wearing today:
> 
> View attachment 3320941
> 
> View attachment 3320942



Our stacking queen is back  Hi Uli! 
Beautiful bangles - jadeite on the left and neprhite on your right wrist right?


----------



## designergoods

udalrike said:


> Very nice beads, Designergoods!


Thanks Uli 
...lovely bangle stacks! I really like your lavender one and the nephrite on the other wrist. Have you been wearing these 24/7 lately?


----------



## designergoods

Cyanide Rose said:


> I have never named my beads but yours deserves a name and Wilma is perfect [emoji6]
> 
> I had a pearl addiction for a while (replaced by Jade), especially natural pearls and Wilma's pearls were my inspiration as a little girl LOL. I could never find nice south sea pearls that big that didn't cost an arm and two legs but now I seen Jade that big, Wow love them [emoji5]&#65039;


Ok Wilma it is! 
I can only imagine a pearl bracelet this large and how divine that would be! I think pearls and jade together are beautiful, especially beaded to make a necklace...Mings did create a few pieces like that and they are stunning.


----------



## designergoods

fanofjadeite said:


> i love your huge beads bracelet, designergoods  is it strung on those clear transparent elastic cord? i am not a huge fan of those kind of elastic cord. they sometimes will break into many pieces if u do not wear the bracelet often. several of my crystals bracelets strung on this kind of cord, fell apart when i wanted to wear them again after being in storage for some time. u might want to consider using other kind of elastic cord,and since the holes are so big, might be a good idea to have as many strands as possible. that way, the elasticity will last longer and not become loose and stretched out easily. i made a porcelain beads bracelet using 6 strands of elastic cord, and its still not stretched out after several years of frequent wear.


Hi Fano , I took a pic of the cording use on my bracelet. Is this the clear cording you were speaking of that doesnt hold up well?


----------



## udalrike

Hi, Fano! Hugs!

2boys, hello!! You are right: The ones one the left are jadeite, the two bangles on the right are nephrite.


----------



## udalrike

Designergoods  , which nephrite do you mean? The Canadian or the Hetian? Yes, I have been wearing them permanently for quite a long time now...


----------



## udalrike

Sometimes I like to wear the Hetian bangle together with this Indian bangle:


----------



## designergoods

udalrike said:


> Designergoods  , which nephrite do you mean? The Canadian or the Hetian? Yes, I have been wearing them permanently for quite a long time now...


I just looked at my posting and I meant nephrite(s) as in both of them! Of course the Canadian green is a classic and the hetian always has that inner glow that changes in lighting. They are both beautiful and I can imagine how well paired your hetian is with that Indian bangle. Always enjoy seeing your collection


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, Designergoods!! Which bangles do you wear today?


----------



## designergoods

udalrike said:


> Thanks, Designergoods!! Which bangles do you wear today?


Here is a slightly different angle that I posted recently of the three bangles that I have been wearing 24/7. The pink lavender (Blush) is my newest addition, followed by Seasons and Glaceau 
...Glaceau reminds me of your blue lavender. Where did  you get yours?


----------



## udalrike

Your bangles are gorgeous, Designer!! I LOVE them! Glaceau is a beauty! My Dawn is from Gege. Where did you buy your extraordinary bangles?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> Hello, ladies, long time no see...
> Just want to show you the 5 jade bangles I am wearing today:
> 
> View attachment 3320941
> 
> View attachment 3320942







designergoods said:


> Here is a slightly different angle that I posted recently of the three bangles that I have been wearing 24/7. The pink lavender (Blush) is my newest addition, followed by Seasons and Glaceau
> ...Glaceau reminds me of your blue lavender. Where did  you get yours?




Beautiful stacks Jadies!  I love how they are all different and still look amazing together [emoji4]


----------



## udalrike

Hi, Cyanide Rose!! I saw your new bangle! Soooooo beautiful!!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> Hi, Cyanide Rose!! I saw your new bangle! Soooooo beautiful!!




Hi udalrike, Thank you so much. I am truly jealous of your wide nephrite bangles.  Do you wear bumpers in between you stack at all?


----------



## designergoods

Thank you Uli and CR. I purchased from all different sellers...Ultimate Jadeite, Churk, and jojo. Great bangle from gege. Also love your french hinged one....no, all your jades are beauties! 
CR, how is Wonder Woman? Have you tried stacking her?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> Thank you Uli and CR. I purchased from all different sellers...Ultimate Jadeite, Churk, and jojo. Great bangle from gege. Also love your french hinged one....no, all your jades are beauties!
> CR, how is Wonder Woman? Have you tried stacking her?




DG, I haven't stacked her yet. I have been trying out all kinds of bumpers to see what I like. I have tried making a few different Chinese knot bracelets and I like them but I feel they are not quite thick enough. So I'm now knotting with paracord to see if that is thick enough and still looks nice. 

I liked the Chinese knot better and I'm thinking I should add some small Jade beads to the outer rim to give it some thickness and a bit of flair. So not yet but I will once I work out a bumper [emoji4]

Oh another question,  where can I see Jojo's inventory. I tried searching for jojo, now I'm thinking it might be abbreviated. Maybe?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> DG, I haven't stacked her yet. I have been trying out all kinds of bumpers to see what I like. I have tried making a few different Chinese knot bracelets and I like them but I feel they are not quite thick enough. So I'm now knotting with paracord to see if that is thick enough and still looks nice.
> 
> I liked the Chinese knot better and I'm thinking I should add some small Jade beads to the outer rim to give it some thickness and a bit of flair. So not yet but I will once I work out a bumper [emoji4]
> 
> Oh another question,  where can I see Jojo's inventory. I tried searching for jojo, now I'm thinking it might be abbreviated. Maybe?



Hi C Rose! For JoJo you can search Jade Fine Jewelry and it will come up. There is a lot on that site so be sure to click on to Bangles and then choose your size range. Happy Shopping!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Here is a slightly different angle that I posted recently of the three bangles that I have been wearing 24/7. The pink lavender (Blush) is my newest addition, followed by Seasons and Glaceau
> ...Glaceau reminds me of your blue lavender. Where did  you get yours?



Gorgeous bangles&#128516; Will you wear Wilma on the right? I can't a stack. The sound distracts me but I am used to the ocassiinal clanging of my bangles since I wear one on each wrist.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi C Rose! For JoJo you can search Jade Fine Jewelry and it will come up. There is a lot on that site so be sure to click on to Bangles and then choose your size range. Happy Shopping!!




Thank you so much 2B_JM for you help. I've been meaning to ask that question for a while but kept forgetting [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thank you so much 2B_JM for you help. I've been meaning to ask that question for a while but kept forgetting [emoji4]



No problem! The size range function works but for some reason the price range for me never works whether I choose most or least expensive. The range in that site is huge but certainly lots of eye candy &#128521;


----------



## designergoods

Cyanide Rose said:


> DG, I haven't stacked her yet. I have been trying out all kinds of bumpers to see what I like. I have tried making a few different Chinese knot bracelets and I like them but I feel they are not quite thick enough. So I'm now knotting with paracord to see if that is thick enough and still looks nice.
> 
> I liked the Chinese knot better and I'm thinking I should add some small Jade beads to the outer rim to give it some thickness and a bit of flair. So not yet but I will once I work out a bumper [emoji4]
> 
> Oh another question,  where can I see Jojo's inventory. I tried searching for jojo, now I'm thinking it might be abbreviated. Maybe?


It is difficult to find a bumper that is wide enough and high enough so that my bangles dont bang even when they shift around the arm. I always resort to the coiled ones. Your knot work will be one of a kind and much prettier I am sure, hope the bumper making works out for you. Please share if you are able to accomplish it!

In regards to jojo, they have two websites. They are found under jadefinejewlery.com and jojojade.com. They basically have the same inventory....Have fun surfing their site, it is huge!!!

Here is a messy bumper picture of my and my daughter's jade. Taken while taking a break from shopping


----------



## designergoods

2boys_jademommy said:


> Gorgeous bangles&#65533;&#65533; Will you wear Wilma on the right? I can't a stack. The sound distracts me but I am used to the ocassiinal clanging of my bangles since I wear one on each wrist.


I am with you, I cant take the sound of the jade hitting each other, even though their chime is beautiful...I cringe of thinking that I may crack the bangle since I am always moving my arms around crazy with my children! I even get nervous wearing bangles on my right arm because I have occasionally collided with my left. Always need to be mindful of the jade  Wilma will be on her own (right arm) enjoying her solitude glory  
What are you wearing today?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> It is difficult to find a bumper that is wide enough and high enough so that my bangles dont bang even when they shift around the arm. I always resort to the coiled ones. Your knot work will be one of a kind and much prettier I am sure, hope the bumper making works out for you. Please share if you are able to accomplish it!
> 
> In regards to jojo, they have two websites. They are found under jadefinejewlery.com and jojojade.com. They basically have the same inventory....Have fun surfing their site, it is huge!!!
> 
> Here is a messy bumper picture of my and my daughter's jade. Taken while taking a break from shopping




Awww [emoji5]&#65039; How beautiful it that?!!  I bet daughters are fun. I have boys and they have their own special advantages [emoji4] it's funny I'm the only one with boys, so they get spoiled. I do love all my little nieces and I get to buy little dresses and dolls for them [emoji3]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> I am with you, I cant take the sound of the jade hitting each other, even though their chime is beautiful...I cringe of thinking that I may crack the bangle since I am always moving my arms around crazy with my children! I even get nervous wearing bangles on my right arm because I have occasionally collided with my left. Always need to be mindful of the jade  Wilma will be on her own (right arm) enjoying her solitude glory
> What are you wearing today?




When I wear one on each arm, I totally panic when they bump. I'm checking for cracks too lol. The coiled bumpers look nice. I haven't seen them with that matte finish before, I really like them [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> I am with you, I cant take the sound of the jade hitting each other, even though their chime is beautiful...I cringe of thinking that I may crack the bangle since I am always moving my arms around crazy with my children! I even get nervous wearing bangles on my right arm because I have occasionally collided with my left. Always need to be mindful of the jade  Wilma will be on her own (right arm) enjoying her solitude glory
> What are you wearing today?



I'm wearing my usual jadiete bangle on the left and black nephrite on right. 
How sweet that your daughter has a bangle too. My boys aren't too interested but they will give their opinion if I ask them about certain bangles.


----------



## udalrike

Cyanide Rose, I never wear any bumpers.

Very nice picture, Designer!


----------



## fanofjadeite

designergoods said:


> Hi Fano , I took a pic of the cording use on my bracelet. Is this the clear cording you were speaking of that doesnt hold up well?


yes, designergoods. thats the kind of cord i was talking about. no good!


----------



## umbriel

my 2 cents


----------



## udalrike

Very expensive "2 cents", I guess........  

WONDERFUL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fanofjadeite

i have this coming


----------



## Jade4Me

udalrike said:


> Hello, ladies, long time no see...
> Just want to show you the 5 jade bangles I am wearing today:
> 
> View attachment 3320941
> 
> View attachment 3320942


So nice to 'see' you, Uli, and your gorgeous stacks!


----------



## udalrike

Where did I see this, Fano? Linsjade?


----------



## udalrike

Great bangle, Fano!

Hello, Jade 4 me!!!!


----------



## fanofjadeite

udalrike said:


> Where did I see this, Fano? Linsjade?


yes, uli !!! got it from linsjade. will be bigger than what i usually wear, but i love the color combo.


----------



## Jade4Me

Cyanide Rose said:


> DG, I haven't stacked her yet. I have been trying out all kinds of bumpers to see what I like. I have tried making a few different Chinese knot bracelets and I like them but I feel they are not quite thick enough. So I'm now knotting with paracord to see if that is thick enough and still looks nice.
> 
> I liked the Chinese knot better and I'm thinking I should add some small Jade beads to the outer rim to give it some thickness and a bit of flair. So not yet but I will once I work out a bumper [emoji4]
> 
> Oh another question,  where can I see Jojo's inventory. I tried searching for jojo, now I'm thinking it might be abbreviated. Maybe?


I'd also love to see your Chinese knot bracelets when you are ready to share them!  
This is an old pic with one of the bumpers I use during one of my rare occasions stacking. It's made with food grade 12mm silicone beads I bought on Etsy. It's sorta the same idea as a Lokai bracelet, but you can customize your own length, bead size, colors, etc., since it's individual beads strung on elastic cord. I may try 15mm beads next, but if I want a Wilma style bumper I'd go for the 20mm beads!


----------



## fanofjadeite

and i also have this coming


----------



## Jade4Me

designergoods said:


> It is difficult to find a bumper that is wide enough and high enough so that my bangles dont bang even when they shift around the arm. I always resort to the coiled ones. Your knot work will be one of a kind and much prettier I am sure, hope the bumper making works out for you. Please share if you are able to accomplish it!
> 
> In regards to jojo, they have two websites. They are found under jadefinejewlery.com and jojojade.com. They basically have the same inventory....Have fun surfing their site, it is huge!!!
> 
> Here is a messy bumper picture of my and my daughter's jade. Taken while taking a break from shopping


Adorable photo! Does your daughter wear her bangle 24/7 and is it a princess style one? Just love how she's wearing a jade bangle like her mom!


----------



## designergoods

2boys_jademommy said:


> I'm wearing my usual jadiete bangle on the left and black nephrite on right.
> How sweet that your daughter has a bangle too. My boys aren't too interested but they will give their opinion if I ask them about certain bangles.





Cyanide Rose said:


> Awww [emoji5]&#65039; How beautiful it that?!!  I bet daughters are fun. I have boys and they have their own special advantages [emoji4] it's funny I'm the only one with boys, so they get spoiled. I do love all my little nieces and I get to buy little dresses and dolls for them [emoji3]


Thank you ladies! Yes my daughter loves jade and wears a bangle and also has two pendants. My son has a rooster jade charm that he wears once in a while. 
...they do provide opinions too which is helpful 
CR at least you have some girls in the family to get your girl fix


----------



## Jade4Me

fanofjadeite said:


> and i also have this coming


Love the bangles you have coming!  
Which seller did you find this yummy dessert looking one?


----------



## Jade4Me

udalrike said:


> Great bangle, Fano!
> 
> Hello, Jade 4 me!!!!


What are you wearing today Uli?  
Today is not a good photo day here so I'm posting a couple of old photos showing 2 sides of some of my nephrite bangles - their smoothest looking side & their most textured looking side. Today I'm wearing the one in the middle.


----------



## designergoods

fanofjadeite said:


> i have this coming


OMG fano, those are gorgeous!!! I really like the lavender mixed into the green like a lavender field and the yellow is so intense! Very beautiful. Please share some mod shots when you get them in!


Jade4Me said:


> I'd also love to see your Chinese knot bracelets when you are ready to share them!
> This is an old pic with one of the bumpers I use during one of my rare occasions stacking. It's made with food grade 12mm silicone beads I bought on Etsy. It's sorta the same idea as a Lokai bracelet, but you can customize your own length, bead size, colors, etc., since it's individual beads strung on elastic cord. I may try 15mm beads next, but if I want a Wilma style bumper I'd go for the 20mm beads!





Jade4Me said:


> Adorable photo! Does your daughter wear her bangle 24/7 and is it a princess style one? Just love how she's wearing a jade bangle like her mom!


Great idea with the silicone beads. I like how they look plus you can choose your own sizing...I may have to look into these (could you please pm or share the seller). Your other bangles are so pretty too....I think Wilma beads would look fab on you! 

My DD loves her bangle but doesn't wear it when she has her dance classes or to school since it may fall off or get banged. It is more high than wide with a flat inside. She did name it "Jadey" and already put dibs in for Seasons


----------



## fanofjadeite

Jade4Me said:


> Love the bangles you have coming!
> Which seller did you find this yummy dessert looking one?


thanks, jade4me  i sent u a pm


----------



## designergoods

Jade4Me said:


> What are you wearing today Uli?
> Today is not a good photo day here so I'm posting a couple of old photos showing 2 sides of some of my nephrite bangles - their smoothest looking side & their most textured looking side. Today I'm wearing the one in the middle.


LOVE that nephrite rainbow  stunning collection. Do you ever wear them all at once and do you work with a particular seller for you nephrite? I would love to get another as I just have one.


----------



## fanofjadeite

designergoods said:


> OMG fano, those are gorgeous!!! I really like the lavender mixed into the green like a lavender field and the yellow is so intense! Very beautiful. Please share some mod shots when you get them in!
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea with the silicone beads. I like how they look plus you can choose your own sizing...I may have to look into these (could you please pm or share the seller). Your other bangles are so pretty too....I think Wilma beads would look fab on you!
> 
> My DD loves her bangle but doesn't wear it when she has her dance classes or to school since it may fall off or get banged. It is more high than wide with a flat inside. She did name it "Jadey" and already put dibs in for Seasons


thanks, designergoods. will definitely post mod shots when i get them.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> and i also have this coming




ooh gorgeous! Where did you find this one? I love how bright the orange is in this bangle. 
Lucky you to have this to look forward to


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> What are you wearing today Uli?
> Today is not a good photo day here so I'm posting a couple of old photos showing 2 sides of some of my nephrite bangles - their smoothest looking side & their most textured looking side. Today I'm wearing the one in the middle.



You have a beautiful nephrite collection Jade4Me. I love them all....do you have a favourite? I think they are stunning in their own way but if I had to choose I would probably pick the second one from the left - Mooncake 
You have black neprhite too right?


----------



## udalrike

2boys, I second you! Love all the nephrites jade4me has got, especially Mooncake!

Fano, is the orange bangle jade? Marvellous colour!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

fanofjadeite said:


> i have this coming







Jade4Me said:


> I'd also love to see your Chinese knot bracelets when you are ready to share them!
> This is an old pic with one of the bumpers I use during one of my rare occasions stacking. It's made with food grade 12mm silicone beads I bought on Etsy. It's sorta the same idea as a Lokai bracelet, but you can customize your own length, bead size, colors, etc., since it's individual beads strung on elastic cord. I may try 15mm beads next, but if I want a Wilma style bumper I'd go for the 20mm beads!







fanofjadeite said:


> and i also have this coming




Wow I fell asleep and this board was busy [emoji173]&#65039;

Fano, beautiful bangles! I was looking at those last night. Amazing color [emoji4]

Jade4Me, will do when I figure out what works but I love your silicone beads idea and the fact that you can customize it is perfect.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> Thank you ladies! Yes my daughter loves jade and wears a bangle and also has two pendants. My son has a rooster jade charm that he wears once in a while.
> ...they do provide opinions too which is helpful
> CR at least you have some girls in the family to get your girl fix







Jade4Me said:


> What are you wearing today Uli?
> Today is not a good photo day here so I'm posting a couple of old photos showing 2 sides of some of my nephrite bangles - their smoothest looking side & their most textured looking side. Today I'm wearing the one in the middle.




DG, very true but it's hard keeping my DH at bay. He wants to adopt a girl but I don't want to start over for a 3rd time [emoji4]

Jade4Me,  gorgeous eye candy!!  I love them all and I agree a beautiful rainbow of gems [emoji6]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I am way late but this is what I have on today. Thanks for letting me share [emoji4].


----------



## udalrike

Jade 4me, I wear the same bangles I wore yesterday..


----------



## udalrike

Cyanide rose, your bangle with the green spot is gorgeous! And I really adore the black bracelet! Where did you buy it?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> I am way late but this is what I have on today. Thanks for letting me share [emoji4].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3322179
> View attachment 3322180
> View attachment 3322181




I love your jade jewellery C Rose especially your light green bangle with the bright green patch! It's so pretty and I like how you wear the different greens together


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

umbriel said:


> my 2 cents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3321922



I like your pendant and that ring is so dainty - like ice  Just lovely!


----------



## Jade4Me

umbriel said:


> my 2 cents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3321922


How did I miss this one?! Sublime and gorgeous!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> Cyanide rose, your bangle with the green spot is gorgeous! And I really adore the black bracelet! Where did you buy it?







2boys_jademommy said:


> I love your jade jewellery C Rose especially your light green bangle with the bright green patch! It's so pretty and I like how you wear the different greens together




Uralrike, Thank you so much. I found it on eBay [emoji4]

2B_JM, Thanks so much. I found the light one on eBay too [emoji5]&#65039; 

I am trying so hard not to purchase anymore for a bit and I was doing well until they sent me eBay bucks. Ugh!  I haven't purchased anything yet but I guess I shouldn't waste them lol [emoji6]


----------



## Jade4Me

Cyanide Rose said:


> I am way late but this is what I have on today. Thanks for letting me share [emoji4].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3322179
> View attachment 3322180
> View attachment 3322181


Pretty stacks and love that statement bracelet!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

umbriel said:


> my 2 cents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3321922




Exquisite beauties! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Jade4Me said:


> Pretty stacks and love that statement bracelet!




Thank you Jade4Me!  You have me searching for nephrite now [emoji4]


----------



## designergoods

Cyanide Rose said:


> I am way late but this is what I have on today. Thanks for letting me share [emoji4].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3322179
> View attachment 3322180
> View attachment 3322181


WOW CR those are beauties! The greens are so bright and vivid as though they were all from the same boulder. They are so in sync with each other and flow. The other wrist has a bolder statement and very powerful looking with the black along side your complimentary color watch


----------



## designergoods

umbriel said:


> my 2 cents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3321922


Too pretty! Would love to see a mod shot!


----------



## designergoods

I think I may have posted this in the past, but wanted to share my DD wearing her  "Doughnut" pendant which she usually has under her pillow when she sleeps. Says it helps her have happy dreams


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> WOW CR those are beauties! The greens are so bright and vivid as though they were all from the same boulder. They are so in sync with each other and flow. The other wrist has a bolder statement and very powerful looking with the black along side your complimentary color watch







designergoods said:


> I think I may have posted this in the past, but wanted to share my DD wearing her  "Doughnut" pendant which she usually has under her pillow when she sleeps. Says it helps her have happy dreams




DG, Thank you so much! You always have such colorful things to say.  I adore your comments always [emoji5]&#65039; 

Your little lady is just adorable. I'll take happy dreams anytime [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> I think I may have posted this in the past, but wanted to share my DD wearing her  "Doughnut" pendant which she usually has under her pillow when she sleeps. Says it helps her have happy dreams




I just noticed the pearls. She has quite the fashion sense as well [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> I think I may have posted this in the past, but wanted to share my DD wearing her  "Doughnut" pendant which she usually has under her pillow when she sleeps. Says it helps her have happy dreams



What a sweet smile! Nice to see a young girl appreciating Jade - just like her mommy &#128522;


----------



## crosso

Y'all have been busy here today!
Fan, your new beauties are lovely,  can't wait to see your mod shots!
J4Me, I love those pics of all your creamy, yummy nephrites lined up, they have such a beautiful glow!
Cyanide Rose, your jade stack has me "green" with envy, lol!&#128522;
I've been enjoying wearing my new little bead bracelet. I don't like to stack bangles without a bumper,  but really like the tinkling sound of the beads with a bangle. Yesterday I wore it with Sweet Dreams,  today with Koi Kisses.


Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

Oops, missed attaching the pics -
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cyanide Rose

crosso said:


> Y'all have been busy here today!
> Fan, your new beauties are lovely,  can't wait to see your mod shots!
> J4Me, I love those pics of all your creamy, yummy nephrites lined up, they have such a beautiful glow!
> Cyanide Rose, your jade stack has me "green" with envy, lol![emoji4]
> I've been enjoying wearing my new little bead bracelet. I don't like to stack bangles without a bumper,  but really like the tinkling sound of the beads with a bangle. Yesterday I wore it with Sweet Dreams,  today with Koi Kisses.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app




Crosso, Thank you so much. I do like that little sound too [emoji6]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

crosso said:


> Oops, missed attaching the pics -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app




Crosso, Very pretty! I love the look of beads with a bangle or two. It has a nice flow and looks amazing [emoji5]&#65039;

I wanted to add that the second looks so great together. It's a perfect match [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Oops, missed attaching the pics -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



Koi Kiss is one of my faves love both your stacks today Crosso!


----------



## Jade4Me

Adorable, DG, your DD and her jade donut!

Gorgeous dainty stacks, crosso!


----------



## Baghera

My experience with eBay seller lenolegendtrade...

I came across this new eBay store with lovely jade bangles and decided to take the risk.  These are the seller's pictures
	

		
			
		

		
	





And these are pictures of what I received...
	

		
			
		

		
	






I do understand how Jade pictures vary in different lighting conditions but it seems I was sent a totally different bangle.  I just sent a message to the seller wondering if she sent me the wrong bangle by mistake.  Seller has the same pictures on eBay up for another listing.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Baghera said:


> My experience with eBay seller lenolegendtrade...
> 
> I came across this new eBay store with lovely jade bangles and decided to take the risk.  These are the seller's pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3322693
> View attachment 3322695
> View attachment 3322696
> 
> And these are pictures of what I received...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3322699
> View attachment 3322701
> View attachment 3322702
> View attachment 3322703
> 
> I do understand how Jade pictures vary in different lighting conditions but it seems I was sent a totally different bangle.  I just sent a message to the seller wondering if she sent me the wrong bangle by mistake.  Seller has the same pictures on eBay up for another listing.
> 
> Any thoughts?




I completely agree, it's not the same bangle at all. There is no green in the one you received and it looks like there isn't any on the cert photo either. I too have seen this seller on eBay and was a bit leery. Hopefully they get back to you in a timely manner and correct their error. Please let us know now it at turns out.

Edited to add that I see the little bit of green now when I squint but it no where near the amount it should be according to the original eBay listing.


----------



## Baghera

Seller was quick to reply
	

		
			
		

		
	



Buyer beware.  The certificate is legitimate.  I was able to it look up online and it matches the record.  Specific gravity testing at home did show 3.33.  It doesn't light up with my uv wand.  I'm just a bit disappointed I did not receive what was actually pictured in the listing.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Baghera said:


> My experience with eBay seller lenolegendtrade...
> 
> I came across this new eBay store with lovely jade bangles and decided to take the risk.  These are the seller's pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3322693
> View attachment 3322695
> View attachment 3322696
> 
> And these are pictures of what I received...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3322699
> View attachment 3322701
> View attachment 3322702
> View attachment 3322703
> 
> I do understand how Jade pictures vary in different lighting conditions but it seems I was sent a totally different bangle.  I just sent a message to the seller wondering if she sent me the wrong bangle by mistake.  Seller has the same pictures on eBay up for another listing.
> 
> Any thoughts?



The darker green patches definitely seem to be much less pronounced. I can't say for certain that it is totally a difference bangle. What I would do is decide if you like the bangle you got. Look at the certificate and the Jade to be sure it is not treated. If it's not treated and you like it then keep it. The bangle in your pics is pretty too. My concern would be if it is untreated. If a seller can be deceiving in his photos he can be with his certificates too. For me price would also be a factor. If it is expensive I would get my money back because I would not want any doubt. Otherwise again, decide how you feel about the actual bangle you got independently from the sellers pics. Keep us posted.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Oops I posted before reading your second post. Okay so it is grade A which is important. Seller seems to be suggesting that this may not be the same bangle but it is from the same Boulder....is that your understanding of what he means. He may have many similar bangles and posted one on his site rather than individually and then when one orders " he chooses the best one for them" from that lot. Not completely deceptive but I don't like that practice. 
Could you ask the seller if he has the one in his pic still available?


----------



## Baghera

2boys_jademommy said:


> Oops I posted before reading your second post. Okay so it is grade A which is important. Seller seems to be suggesting that this may not be the same bangle but it is from the same Boulder....is that your understanding of what he means. He may have many similar bangles and posted one on his site rather than individually and then when one orders " he chooses the best one for them" from that lot. Not completely deceptive but I don't like that practice.
> Could you ask the seller if he has the one in his pic still available?


I'll do that now...but I'm really wary of any exchange.


----------



## Baghera

Prompt reply, sad news though...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Baghera said:


> Prompt reply, sad news though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3322755



Will he offer a full refund if you wanted one? Do you like this bangle? Wear it and give it day before deciding.... Just my advice. By the way how is the fit? 
Good luck with your decision and if it is any consolation I do think this bangle is pretty too. &#128522;


----------



## Baghera

2boys_jademommy said:


> Will he offer a full refund if you wanted one? Do you like this bangle? Wear it and give it day before deciding.... Just my advice. By the way how is the fit?
> Good luck with your decision and if it is any consolation I do think this bangle is pretty too. &#128522;


Bigger by 1.5 mm by my caliper measurement compared to the listing but still works.  I can wear it on the right arm as well.  I'm thinking of keeping it for now.


----------



## crosso

Baghera said:


> Bigger by 1.5 mm by my caliper measurement compared to the listing but still works.  I can wear it on the right arm as well.  I'm thinking of keeping it for now.


I think you should! It's lovely! Nice translucency and color, although missing the green patches you liked. 
BTW, your mailbox is full &#128521;

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

Today's jade, butterfly pendant and Tendril
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

So I found these little natural beryl beads at a lovely bead shop while on vacation. Tried them with S-lon cord and had trouble because the holes are little and I want the strulinging medium to bexstrong, so switched to wire. But I'm not sure I love it. What do you all think? 
I'm thinking to remove the larger lavender jadeite beads and just use beryl. Or I have some lovely crystal and silver chain, which would give it a completely different look. Opinions, please!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

crosso said:


> So I found these little natural beryl beads at a lovely bead shop while on vacation. Tried them with S-lon cord and had trouble because the holes are little and I want the strulinging medium to bexstrong, so switched to wire. But I'm not sure I love it. What do you all think?
> I'm thinking to remove the larger lavender jadeite beads and just use beryl. Or I have some lovely crystal and silver chain, which would give it a completely different look. Opinions, please!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Darn!! No pics again! Here they are -
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## designergoods

Cyanide Rose said:


> I just noticed the pearls. She has quite the fashion sense as well [emoji4]





2boys_jademommy said:


> What a sweet smile! Nice to see a young girl appreciating Jade - just like her mommy &#128522;





Jade4Me said:


> Adorable, DG, your DD and her jade donut!
> 
> Gorgeous dainty stacks, crosso!


Thanks ladies for all your sweet comments on my DD's doughnut. She definitely appreciates jade and is more connected with the energy more so than my DS. However, he did say he would consider a black jade bangle but with him on the swim team doing swim practice 2 hr/day with swim-meets on the weekend it wouldn't be worn much. Perhaps one day ...or maybe I will get it, wear and enjoy it then pass it down!


----------



## designergoods

Baghera said:


> Prompt reply, sad news though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3322755


Sorry your expectations were not met. I totally understand and would feel the same way. It is a nice bangle with a smooth color transition and it looks to have a finer grain, however if you are still unhappy, I would file a return through ebay for a refund and continue with the search.


----------



## designergoods

crosso said:


> Darn!! No pics again! Here they are -
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


What pretties you have to share today! Love the carved bangle and the butterfly - I think I see a hint of lavender in it. Great carvings!
The beads are beautiful and really like all the different colors together. All the springtime colors on your wrist! I personally would prefer the large pendant from your bracelet as pendant for a necklace as you did and complete the bangle with more different color beads to fill in the space. You do a nice job working with your pieces and would love to see what you decide


----------



## udalrike

I love your bracelet, Crosso!

Baghera, I would be disappointed too! But the bangle is nice though.


----------



## udalrike

Crosso´s bracelet inspired me to wear my bracelets too:


----------



## crosso

designergoods said:


> What pretties you have to share today! Love the carved bangle and the butterfly - I think I see a hint of lavender in it. Great carvings!
> The beads are beautiful and really like all the different colors together. All the springtime colors on your wrist! I personally would prefer the large pendant from your bracelet as pendant for a necklace as you did and complete the bangle with more different color beads to fill in the space. You do a nice job working with your pieces and would love to see what you decide


Thank you, DG! The lavender you see is juat lighting in the photo - both pieces are just white with a hint of apple green. 
I wish I could use the lavender piece in a necklace, but I think it is too curved to sit properly on the neck. Was thinking to use the chain to attach to a bracelet clasp. I could definitely try inserting some of the beryl beads into the chain, as I like the additional interest the different color adds. Thanks for the idea!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## udalrike

The photos are not very flattering......

The light is pitiless.....


----------



## crosso

udalrike said:


> Crosso´s bracelet inspired me to wear my bracelets too:
> 
> View attachment 3322939
> 
> 
> View attachment 3322940


Hi Uli!! Love those!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Baghera said:


> Bigger by 1.5 mm by my caliper measurement compared to the listing but still works.  I can wear it on the right arm as well.  I'm thinking of keeping it for now.




It is a very pretty bangle and if you like it, that's all that really matters [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

crosso said:


> Today's jade, butterfly pendant and Tendril
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app







crosso said:


> Darn!! No pics again! Here they are -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app




Very pretty crosso! The color of your sweater really compliments your Jade too [emoji4]

I like the beryl beaded version the best. It's very beautiful and flows really nicely. Removing the larger lavender beads would make it a bit smaller, thus fitting a bit better to your wrist but I like it. I really like the one strand with larger beads as opposed to the two strands with smaller crystals. It's a beautiful piece [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## cdtracing

Ladies, these caved jade pieces are stunning!!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> Crosso´s bracelet inspired me to wear my bracelets too:
> 
> View attachment 3322939
> 
> 
> View attachment 3322940




Beautiful! I love your bracelets. I really love the depth in them.  They look truly lovely on you [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Today's jade, butterfly pendant and Tendril
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



I love this butterfly pendant and you always have the nicest sweaters to match your Jade Crosso!
I like your new beads too
I'm definitely more of a bangle person but I love seeing all the gorgeous beads you Jadies have.


----------



## designergoods

udalrike said:


> Crosso´s bracelet inspired me to wear my bracelets too:
> 
> View attachment 3322939
> 
> 
> View attachment 3322940


Super pretty! The colors and styles of the bracelets are so different and unique. Love your stacking technique!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Baghera said:


> Bigger by 1.5 mm by my caliper measurement compared to the listing but still works.  I can wear it on the right arm as well.  I'm thinking of keeping it for now.



I think you're making the right choice. It's a lovely bangle. It may not have the green patches but it has nice translucence and is very soft and peaceful looking. Perhaps Jade karma is at work here and this one is truly meant for you &#128522;


----------



## Jade4Me

Baghera said:


> Prompt reply, sad news though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3322755


I suggest starting an eBay return request whether or not you plan to return it. Reason is not as described since you didn't get the bangle pictured (the listing didn't say they'd choose one from a stock, right?), and the one you got is not the advertised size. From there the seller may offer you a partial refund or give you a return shipping label I believe at their expense. You can close the request anytime during the allotted time frame to work it out. It's a pretty bangle and if you decide to keep it, at the very least they should partially refund you for misleading you. Just my 2 cents! Good luck!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Thanks ladies for all your sweet comments on my DD's doughnut. She definitely appreciates jade and is more connected with the energy more so than my DS. However, he did say he would consider a black jade bangle but with him on the swim team doing swim practice 2 hr/day with swim-meets on the weekend it wouldn't be worn much. Perhaps one day ...or maybe I will get it, wear and enjoy it then pass it down!



I've worn my bangles in a pool but then again I usually only go swimming when on vacation. Not sure if weekly exposure to chlorine is harmful to Jade. With your son being a child I would worry more of him hitting the side of the pool and cracking the bangle or worse, hurting his wrist. If you do decide to get him a black bangle you can always size up so it is easy on an off and besides kids grow.


----------



## Jade4Me

crosso said:


> Darn!! No pics again! Here they are -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


I would want the curved part to stay on top of my wrist and not flip to the bottom. So that would mean a fairly snug fit and more bottom heavy. Do you have enough Beryl beads to do a double row and set aside the 2 lavender round beads for another project? Just my 2 cents!  

Forgot to add love your jade butterfly and carved bangle!


----------



## Jade4Me

udalrike said:


> Crosso´s bracelet inspired me to wear my bracelets too:
> 
> View attachment 3322939
> 
> 
> View attachment 3322940


Love the details on your curved bracelets!


----------



## crosso

Jade4Me said:


> I would want the curved part to stay on top of my wrist and not flip to the bottom. So that would mean a fairly snug fit and more bottom heavy. Do you have enough Beryl beads to do a double row and set aside the 2 lavender round beads for another project? Just my 2 cents!
> 
> Forgot to add love your jade butterfly and carved bangle!


I might, will try! Will have to order a double clasp though. Thanks!! &#128522;

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

Jade4Me said:


> I suggest starting an eBay return request whether or not you plan to return it. Reason is not as described since you didn't get the bangle pictured (the listing didn't say they'd choose one from a stock, right?), and the one you got is not the advertised size. From there the seller may offer you a partial refund or give you a return shipping label I believe at their expense. You can close the request anytime during the allotted time frame to work it out. It's a pretty bangle and if you decide to keep it, at the very least they should partially refund you for misleading you. Just my 2 cents! Good luck!


Good advice!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> So I found these little natural beryl beads at a lovely bead shop while on vacation. Tried them with S-lon cord and had trouble because the holes are little and I want the strulinging medium to bexstrong, so switched to wire. But I'm not sure I love it. What do you all think?
> I'm thinking to remove the larger lavender jadeite beads and just use beryl. Or I have some lovely crystal and silver chain, which would give it a completely different look. Opinions, please!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


  Oops I was too mesmerized by your new bracelet I didn't see your question I agree with Jade4 Me in that this would work better with a tighter fit. You could remove the larger jadeite beads or can you remove 2-3 of the beryl beads? The jadeite beads look nice on the ends and I like that they seem to frame the centrepiece.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> The photos are not very flattering......
> 
> The light is pitiless.....



They look great Uli  &#128512;


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, Crosso, Cyanide Rose, Jade4me, Designergoods and 2 boys!

Here they are again in daylight:


----------



## udalrike

These days I love to wear bronze pendants with my jades.
For example this:


----------



## udalrike

Or this:


----------



## udalrike

Which pendants do you wear?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> Thanks, Crosso, Cyanide Rose, Jade4me, Designergoods and 2 boys!
> 
> Here they are again in daylight:
> 
> View attachment 3323436
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323437







udalrike said:


> These days I love to wear bronze pendants with my jades.
> For example this:
> 
> View attachment 3323448







udalrike said:


> Or this:
> 
> View attachment 3323459




Udalrike, Beautiful! I love this style of Jade bracelet. The Jade plaque is so detailed and three dimensional, just adore it!

I love your pendants. I also have major love for Dolphins! I have a few Dolphins pendants and seeing yours reminds me of them [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## udalrike

Cyanide Rose, thank you!!!

Would you show them?

Found this beautiful dolphin jade pendant: http://www.jademine.com/dolphins.html


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Thanks, Crosso, Cyanide Rose, Jade4me, Designergoods and 2 boys!
> 
> Here they are again in daylight:
> 
> View attachment 3323436
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323437



What a difference lighting makes - although they were pretty in the other pic they are even more so under the sun. I especially love your lavender bangle and your sage nephrite bangle. 
Your dolphin pendant is cool too - reminds me of the circle of life


----------



## udalrike

Not so expensive:

http://www.jademine.com/charm-dolphin.html


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, 2 boys! Hearing Elton John singing.....


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I have been rotating these three for the last year or so [emoji4]


----------



## udalrike

And some jade dolphin pendants from enijew:
http://www.enijew.com/Jade-Dolphin-Pendant


----------



## udalrike

VERY beautiful, Cyanide Rose! I especially like the second pendant.....


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Udalrike, sorry I missed your second request. I have one like this one in all yellow gold that is in my jewelry box at my MIL home and this is the one I have here with me.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> VERY beautiful, Cyanide Rose! I especially like the second pendant.....




Udalrike, Thank you so much [emoji4] I really like the first one you posted from jademine's site. It reminds me of mine. It looks a lot prettier in Jade [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## fanofjadeite

2boys_jademommy said:


> ooh gorgeous! Where did you find this one? I love how bright the orange is in this bangle.
> Lucky you to have this to look forward to





udalrike said:


> Fano, is the orange bangle jade? Marvellous colour!



thanks, jademommy and uli  this yellow bangle is not jade. its yellow jasper.


----------



## fanofjadeite

Cyanide Rose said:


> Wow I fell asleep and this board was busy [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Fano, beautiful bangles! I was looking at those last night. Amazing color [emoji4]
> 
> Jade4Me, will do when I figure out what works but I love your silicone beads idea and the fact that you can customize it is perfect.


thanks, cyanide rose


----------



## fanofjadeite

crosso said:


> Y'all have been busy here today!
> Fan, your new beauties are lovely,  can't wait to see your mod shots!
> 
> thanks, crosso. i will definitely post mod shots when i get them. wonder how long for them to get here.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

These are all my Jade pendants. I still need to get bails for some of them. Thank you for letting me share. Have a Great Day Jadies! [emoji4]


----------



## fanofjadeite

udalrike said:


> Crosso´s bracelet inspired me to wear my bracelets too:
> 
> View attachment 3322939
> 
> 
> View attachment 3322940


uli, i adore both of your bracelets very much.  have u been wearing your amethyst bracelet lately?


----------



## udalrike

Cyanide Rose, your pendants are GREAT!!! I especially love the three dolphins and the black and light pink jade ones......


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Fano!!! 

Yes,I have been wearing it lately.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> thanks, jademommy and uli  this yellow bangle is not jade. its yellow jasper.



Oh.... now I have to search up yellow jasper  Honestly if a seller told me this was jade I would believe it based on the pics. Scary how "naive" I still am with jade. It's gorgeous. Post pics when you receive it please


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

I'm lovin all your pendants Jadies!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> Cyanide Rose, your pendants are GREAT!!! I especially love the three dolphins and the black and light pink jade ones......







udalrike said:


> Thank you, Fano!!!
> 
> Yes,I have been wearing it lately.
> 
> View attachment 3323644




Thank you udalrike! Your pink and purple bracelet is beautiful! I love all of the different array of colors you combine together. Very pretty eye candy indeed! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> I'm lovin all your pendants Jadies!




Thanks 2B_JM! [emoji4]


----------



## fanofjadeite

Cyanide Rose said:


> These are all my Jade pendants. I still need to get bails for some of them. Thank you for letting me share. Have a Great Day Jadies! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323605
> View attachment 3323606


lovely jade pendants, cyanide rose  i especially love the black one


----------



## fanofjadeite

udalrike said:


> Thank you, Fano!!!
> 
> Yes,I have been wearing it lately.
> 
> View attachment 3323644


looking very pretty, uli. u can pull off the look of big chunky bead bracelets so well, i am envious


----------



## fanofjadeite

2boys_jademommy said:


> Oh.... now I have to search up yellow jasper  Honestly if a seller told me this was jade I would believe it based on the pics. Scary how "naive" I still am with jade. It's gorgeous. Post pics when you receive it please


jademommy, i would have believe it too, if i was told that its jade. it sure looks alot like jade  i will post pics as soon as i get it.


----------



## udalrike

Now it works....


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

What do you think of this bangle, jadies?

It is natural ruby zoisite epidote bangle.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> What do you think of this bangle, jadies?
> 
> It is natural ruby zoisite epidote bangle.



It's like Spring represented in a bangle! I've never heard of this stone but it is interesting indeed. Very colourful and fun! Is it expensive? Are you looking to buy this bangle?


----------



## udalrike

I bought it, 2 boys.
It was 60 dollars and there are more.......


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, Cyanide rose and Fano!


----------



## Silver Mom

fanofjadeite said:


> and i also have this coming



This really looks like my yellow jadeite bangle fano.  Except mine is much thinner.  I think yours looks beautiful!  Seriously...You could have fooled me.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

fanofjadeite said:


> lovely jade pendants, cyanide rose  i especially love the black one







udalrike said:


> What do you think of this bangle, jadies?
> 
> It is natural ruby zoisite epidote bangle.




Thank you fano[emoji4]

Udalrike, that looks an abstract pieces of art. I too have never heard of this stone. I love the deep rich colors and the prices isn't bad either [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Silver Mom

udalrike said:


>


Looks like a tie dyed bangle.   Pretty.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> This really looks like my yellow jadeite bangle fano.  Except mine is much thinner.  I think yours looks beautiful!  Seriously...You could have fooled me.



OMG I don't remember seeing this one....then again there are too many beauties to keep track of. Stunning Silver Mom I love it!

Fanofjadeite : I googled yellow jasper and honestly it does not look like your bangle. Your bangle looks like jadeite to me......imagine if the seller got it wrong and you end up with a jadeite bangle?!?!? Ya never know.......


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> I bought it, 2 boys.
> It was 60 dollars and there are more.......



Yay! Mod shot please when you get it


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> OMG I don't remember seeing this one....then again there are too many beauties to keep track of. Stunning Silver Mom I love it!
> 
> Fanofjadeite : I googled yellow jasper and honestly it does not look like your bangle. Your bangle looks like jadeite to me......imagine if the seller got it wrong and you end up with a jadeite bangle?!?!? Ya never know.......


LOL 2 Boys.  That's what I mean.  Fano's bangle looks so much like jadeite.  Who knows, the seller might have gotten it wrong.  I got mine certified by the GIA and hers looks exactly like mine.  Lucky, lucky if it is jadeite.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> LOL 2 Boys.  That's what I mean.  Fano's bangle looks so much like jadeite.  Who knows, the seller might have gotten it wrong.  I got mine certified by the GIA and hers looks exactly like mine.  Lucky, lucky if it is jadeite.



Yes the sellers can get it wrong and in in this case a mistake would be sweet
What I love about both your and fan's bangle is that it is very vibrant. Sometimes with yellow jade it takes on a brown tone instead of orange. Yours is so delicious


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Yes the sellers can get it wrong and in in this case a mistake would be sweet
> What I love about both your and fan's bangle is that it is very vibrant. Sometimes with yellow jade it takes on a brown tone instead of orange. Yours is so delicious


Thank you 2 boys.  Love your jades too!


----------



## udalrike

Gorgeous jade bangle, SilverMom!


The seller I bought my new bangle from has also amazing amazonite bangles (much more expensive):
img.alicdn.com/imgextra/i3/661618419/TB26RRDiFXXXXX0XpXXXXXXXXXX_%21%21661618419.jpg_720x720.jpg


----------



## udalrike

Sorry, link does not work, but the blue is just wonderful....


----------



## fanofjadeite

Silver Mom said:


> This really looks like my yellow jadeite bangle fano.  Except mine is much thinner.  I think yours looks beautiful!  Seriously...You could have fooled me.


thanks, silver mom. u r right! my yellow bangle sure looks alot like your jadeite one.


----------



## fanofjadeite

2boys_jademommy said:


> OMG I don't remember seeing this one....then again there are too many beauties to keep track of. Stunning Silver Mom I love it!
> 
> Fanofjadeite : I googled yellow jasper and honestly it does not look like your bangle. Your bangle looks like jadeite to me......imagine if the seller got it wrong and you end up with a jadeite bangle?!?!? Ya never know.......





Silver Mom said:


> LOL 2 Boys.  That's what I mean.  Fano's bangle looks so much like jadeite.  Who knows, the seller might have gotten it wrong.  I got mine certified by the GIA and hers looks exactly like mine.  Lucky, lucky if it is jadeite.



jademommy and silver mom, i too hope that the seller got it wrong and its actually jadeite. that would be a very nice surprise. hahahaha....


----------



## fanofjadeite

dear uli, i sent u a pm


----------



## udalrike

Sent you back!!!!


----------



## designergoods

Wow there are so many delicious jade to look at this morning!
Uli - your bangles really do glow in the natural lighting and your dolphin pendant is beautiful. That is my DH's favorite animal. A jade dolphin would be so pretty in blue...I wonder if he would wear one
That natural ruby zoisite epidote bangle is like Willy Wonka candy to me . How fun would that be to wear and it would go almost anything.
CR - Wow, I didnt realize how large your pendant collection is ! I can really see the carving details in their large size and the moon one reminds me of the optical illusion vase or face, quite beautiful and unique
SM - I can never tire looking at your jade collection. The colors are absolutely gorgeous especially when you dress them with diamonds. 
Fano - doesn't hurt to try to do a specific gravity test on your upcoming yellow bangle. It sure looks like jade to me. Whatever it turns out, it is a keeper!!!


----------



## udalrike

Designergoods, thanks so much!! You named the coming bangle: Willy!!!  I love to hear songs from Willy de Ville, so Willy it is!!!
I also have a bracelet coming and as I love Leonard Cohen too, its name will be Leonard....


----------



## udalrike




----------



## Silver Mom

fanofjadeite said:


> jademommy and silver mom, i too hope that the seller got it wrong and its actually jadeite. that would be a very nice surprise. hahahaha....


Probably did.  LOL


----------



## udalrike

It is made of black obsidian.


----------



## Silver Mom

designergoods said:


> Wow there are so many delicious jade to look at this morning!
> Uli - your bangles really do glow in the natural lighting and your dolphin pendant is beautiful. That is my DH's favorite animal. A jade dolphin would be so pretty in blue...I wonder if he would wear one
> That natural ruby zoisite epidote bangle is like Willy Wonka candy to me . How fun would that be to wear and it would go almost anything.
> CR - Wow, I didnt realize how large your pendant collection is ! I can really see the carving details in their large size and the moon one reminds me of the optical illusion vase or face, quite beautiful and unique
> SM - I can never tire looking at your jade collection. The colors are absolutely gorgeous especially when you dress them with diamonds.
> Fano - doesn't hurt to try to do a specific gravity test on your upcoming yellow bangle. It sure looks like jade to me. Whatever it turns out, it is a keeper!!!


Thank you DG.  I love my jades but I do love diamonds too.  They are the perfect complement to each other.  We are all so lucky aren't we.


----------



## designergoods

udalrike said:


> Designergoods, thanks so much!! You named the coming bangle: Willy!!!  I love to hear songs from Willy de Ville, so Willy it is!!!
> I also have a bracelet coming and as I love Leonard Cohen too, its name will be Leonard....


yay! I love that name and feel quite honored I helped you decide. Let us know when you get it in!
oooh that black bracelet is striking and so clean and sharp. Black as a black widow, I really like the deep rich black...absence of color


Silver Mom said:


> Thank you DG.  I love my jades but I do love diamonds too.  They are the perfect complement to each other.  We are all so lucky aren't we.


Perfect match indeed. We are so lucky and i am so thankful to have you all to share and enjoy talking jade with


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> jademommy and silver mom, i too hope that the seller got it wrong and its actually jadeite. that would be a very nice surprise. hahahaha....



Keep us posted....waiting anxiously to see your bangle


----------



## Silver Mom

designergoods said:


> yay! I love that name and feel quite honored I helped you decide. Let us know when you get it in!
> oooh that black bracelet is striking and so clean and sharp. Black as a black widow, I really like the deep rich black...absence of color
> 
> Perfect match indeed. We are so lucky and i am so thankful to have you all to share and enjoy talking jade with


Ditto here.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silver Mom said:


> This really looks like my yellow jadeite bangle fano.  Except mine is much thinner.  I think yours looks beautiful!  Seriously...You could have fooled me.




Beautiful bangle Silver Mom! I missed this one too. I'm amazed by the richness in the colors of Jade [emoji4]

The board is really busy today [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> Wow there are so many delicious jade to look at this morning!
> Uli - your bangles really do glow in the natural lighting and your dolphin pendant is beautiful. That is my DH's favorite animal. A jade dolphin would be so pretty in blue...I wonder if he would wear one
> That natural ruby zoisite epidote bangle is like Willy Wonka candy to me . How fun would that be to wear and it would go almost anything.
> CR - Wow, I didnt realize how large your pendant collection is ! I can really see the carving details in their large size and the moon one reminds me of the optical illusion vase or face, quite beautiful and unique
> SM - I can never tire looking at your jade collection. The colors are absolutely gorgeous especially when you dress them with diamonds.
> Fano - doesn't hurt to try to do a specific gravity test on your upcoming yellow bangle. It sure looks like jade to me. Whatever it turns out, it is a keeper!!!







udalrike said:


>




DG, Thank you so much [emoji5]&#65039;

udalrike, I love the obsidian bracelet. You find some very pretty pieces [emoji4]


----------



## Baghera

udalrike said:


>


I found matching stones for earrings on eBay (will match your ruby zoisite bangle)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/30-00-CT-DO...625168?hash=item464b651010:g:m5QAAOSwKtlWqIHt


----------



## Silver Mom

Cyanide Rose said:


> Beautiful bangle Silver Mom! I missed this one too. I'm amazed by the richness in the colors of Jade [emoji4]
> 
> The board is really busy today [emoji5]&#65039;


Thanks CR.


----------



## udalrike

Cyanide Rose; thank you! The obsidian bracelt reminds me in a way of your wonderful black bracelet.
Although yours is much prettier.....


----------



## udalrike

Baghera, thanks! But I think I have enough earrings for the rest of my life, - no : For three lives...


----------



## udalrike

I would NOT say no, if my husband would give me these though :

ii.ylang23.com/fcgi-bin/iipsrv.fcgi?FIF=/images/ylang/source/NAK-30020503_a.tif&wid=1000&cvt=jpeg


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, Designergoods!


----------



## Millicat

udalrike said:


>



I've looked at this several times lately 
Nice amazonite ones around too


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> Cyanide Rose; thank you! The obsidian bracelt reminds me in a way of your wonderful black bracelet.
> Although yours is much prettier.....




Thanks udalrike [emoji4] Is there a special term used for that style of bracelet? I really like the curved plaque with the beads but haven't found any like it yet. 

Today I'm wearing my double happiness pendant  I purchased with the green Jade necklace with the double happiness clasp I posted a little while ago. 

I also purchased this Putai? (Maybe?) at the same time. My DH calls it my RAMBO pendant lol. The seller gave me this clasp contraption to use instead of what is on it already. The current setting isn't real gold but this clasp thing he sent is 14k. Does anyone know how it's supposed to work? The seller has no idea and I haven't found anything on Google. I may have to have something made for it 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
since it doesn't have a hole at the top.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Baghera said:


> Bigger by 1.5 mm by my caliper measurement compared to the listing but still works.  I can wear it on the right arm as well.  I'm thinking of keeping it for now.




Do you think it is grade A? I was curious and looked at the ebay store. Seems very inexpensive for that color, which is usually thousands I thought.


----------



## Baghera

*NYC Princess* said:


> Do you think it is grade A? I was curious and looked at the ebay store. Seems very inexpensive for that color, which is usually thousands I thought.


I honestly am not sure short of sending it out to GIA for testing.  It came with a certificate which checked out ok and my home specific gravity testing was alright as well.  The UV wand I have at home is just for sterilization thus I don't know if it is dual wave but it did not glow under the light.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Baghera said:


> I honestly am not sure short of sending it out to GIA for testing.  It came with a certificate which checked out ok and my home specific gravity testing was alright as well.  The UV wand I have at home is just for sterilization thus I don't know if it is dual wave but it did not glow under the light.


 
Regardless, it is still pretty and elegant. Hope you enjoy it if you decide to keep her!


----------



## designergoods

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks udalrike [emoji4] Is there a special term used for that style of bracelet? I really like the curved plaque with the beads but haven't found any like it yet.
> 
> Today I'm wearing my double happiness pendant  I purchased with the green Jade necklace with the double happiness clasp I posted a little while ago.
> 
> I also purchased this Putai? (Maybe?) at the same time. My DH calls it my RAMBO pendant lol. The seller gave me this clasp contraption to use instead of what is on it already. The current setting isn't real gold but this clasp thing he sent is 14k. Does anyone know how it's supposed to work? The seller has no idea and I haven't found anything on Google. I may have to have something made for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324603
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since it doesn't have a hole at the top.


Beautiful pendants CR! ...love the Rambo name  
I am trying to figure out that clasp and the only thing that comes to mind is maybe it is a necklace length extender, since there are no holes to hang on the necklace itself it can attach to both ends of a necklace? It is unique and have never seen anything like that either....hmmmm


----------



## Baghera

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks udalrike [emoji4] Is there a special term used for that style of bracelet? I really like the curved plaque with the beads but haven't found any like it yet.
> 
> Today I'm wearing my double happiness pendant  I purchased with the green Jade necklace with the double happiness clasp I posted a little while ago.
> 
> I also purchased this Putai? (Maybe?) at the same time. My DH calls it my RAMBO pendant lol. The seller gave me this clasp contraption to use instead of what is on it already. The current setting isn't real gold but this clasp thing he sent is 14k. Does anyone know how it's supposed to work? The seller has no idea and I haven't found anything on Google. I may have to have something made for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324603
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since it doesn't have a hole at the top.



Could it be something that will attach to the pendant and transform it to an enhancer which can then be used with pearl or bead strands?  Just a thought.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> Beautiful pendants CR! ...love the Rambo name
> I am trying to figure out that clasp and the only thing that comes to mind is maybe it is a necklace length extender, since there are no holes to hang on the necklace itself it can attach to both ends of a necklace? It is unique and have never seen anything like that either....hmmmm







Baghera said:


> Could it be something that will attach to the pendant and transform it to an enhancer which can then be used with pearl or bead strands?  Just a thought.




Thanks so much DG, my DH has a name for everything lol [emoji5]&#65039;

Baghera, I think you may on to something. Maybe it closes on just his head. I am going to take the backing off the pendant and see if I can some how fit it on that way. Thank you so much Baghera [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

It's quiet today. I'm wearing this today. I'm not sure what the beaded bracelet is made of, my oldest son gave it to me a while ago but it matches. Thanks for letting me share. I hope everyone is well [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## crosso

Cyanide Rose said:


> It's quiet today. I'm wearing this today. I'm not sure what the beaded bracelet is made of, my oldest son gave it to me a while ago but it matches. Thanks for letting me share. I hope everyone is well [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3327336


Whatever it is, it's pretty, Baghera! Love the honey color.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

Finished my jadeite plaque bracelet with the beryl beads. Much happier with it now. &#9786; 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











The heavier clasp and the weight of the double row of beads keeps the plaque from rotating around to my inner wrist without having the bracelet be uncomfortably tight and I really like the combination of soft colors. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cyanide Rose

crosso said:


> Whatever it is, it's pretty, Baghera! Love the honey color.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app







crosso said:


> Finished my jadeite plaque bracelet with the beryl beads. Much happier with it now. [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The heavier clasp and the weight of the double row of beads keeps the plaque from rotating around to my inner wrist without having the bracelet be uncomfortably tight and I really like the combination of soft colors.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app




Thank you so much crosso [emoji4]

The bracelet came out amazing! [emoji173]&#65039;it, it's so pretty and the only one in the world. What a unique piece [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## crosso

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thank you so much crosso [emoji4]
> 
> The bracelet came out amazing! [emoji173]&#65039;it, it's so pretty and the only one in the world. What a unique piece [emoji5]&#65039;


Thanks, CR! At the least it's an improvement in wearability from the original: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I'm sorry I called you by the wrong name! I had quickly scanned posts and replied on my phone so was not paying close enough attention, pls forgive me!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Baghera

crosso said:


> Finished my jadeite plaque bracelet with the beryl beads. Much happier with it now. &#9786;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The heavier clasp and the weight of the double row of beads keeps the plaque from rotating around to my inner wrist without having the bracelet be uncomfortably tight and I really like the combination of soft colors.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


This is lovely


----------



## Cyanide Rose

crosso said:


> Thanks, CR! At the least it's an improvement in wearability from the original:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I called you by the wrong name! I had quickly scanned posts and replied on my phone so was not paying close enough attention, pls forgive me!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app




No worries crosso [emoji5]&#65039; It really is an amazing improvement!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> It's quiet today. I'm wearing this today. I'm not sure what the beaded bracelet is made of, my oldest son gave it to me a while ago but it matches. Thanks for letting me share. I hope everyone is well [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3327336


 
How sweet of your son! I don't know what the stine is either but it is very pretty. I love the honey yellow of both your bangles today &#128522;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Finished my jadeite plaque bracelet with the beryl beads. Much happier with it now. &#9786;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The heavier clasp and the weight of the double row of beads keeps the plaque from rotating around to my inner wrist without having the bracelet be uncomfortably tight and I really like the combination of soft colors.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



So happy you are happy with this You removed the two larger jadeite beads right? I like the double strand of beads and the colours are so soft. It's great that the centrepiece will now stay centred.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> How sweet of your son! I don't know what the stine is either but it is very pretty. I love the honey yellow of both your bangles today [emoji4]




2B_JM, thank you so much, he is a keeper for sure [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Hello ladies! I don't check in here as often as I used to, and this thread moves so quick! I'd  really appreciate if anyone comes across a nice lavender pendant (no Buddha or giant in goddess please). I am considering as a Mother's Day present for my mama!


----------



## designergoods

Cyanide Rose said:


> It's quiet today. I'm wearing this today. I'm not sure what the beaded bracelet is made of, my oldest son gave it to me a while ago but it matches. Thanks for letting me share. I hope everyone is well [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3327336





crosso said:


> Finished my jadeite plaque bracelet with the beryl beads. Much happier with it now. &#9786; The heavier clasp and the weight of the double row of beads keeps the plaque from rotating around to my inner wrist without having the bracelet be uncomfortably tight and I really like the combination of soft colors.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Beautiful ladies! CR, the color looks lovely against your skin tone and the carvings of the two really blend together. What a sweetheart your DD is 
Crosso wow, that bangle is so much better with your fine tuning. You did a fabulous job making it your own piece! so beautiful...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> Hello ladies! I don't check in here as often as I used to, and this thread moves so quick! I'd  really appreciate if anyone comes across a nice lavender pendant (no Buddha or giant in goddess please). I am considering as a Mother's Day present for my mama!



Hi NYC P - maybe a pretty lavender heart would be a nice gift fro your mom and one for yourself since you're a mommy too As for where to get one I don't check out pendants often but maybe ultimate jadeite, JoJo or the usual sites people recommend here. Have you tried the shops in Chinatown?


----------



## Lots love

Thank u for letting me share mine with u all jade lovers [emoji135] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> Beautiful ladies! CR, the color looks lovely against your skin tone and the carvings of the two really blend together. What a sweetheart your DD is
> Crosso wow, that bangle is so much better with your fine tuning. You did a fabulous job making it your own piece! so beautiful...




Thanks so much DG, he is a sweetie for sure [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Lots love said:


> Thank u for letting me share mine with u all jade lovers [emoji135]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app




Thanks for sharing Lots love, it's a very pretty bangle and it fits you perfectly. Are you still noticing changes in your bangle. I was a bit skeptical at first but I am noticing the longer I wear a bangle the more translucent it becomes. So far that has been the case for two bangles I've worn for a couple weeks or so. It's pretty cool to see [emoji4]


----------



## Lots love

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks for sharing Lots love, it's a very pretty bangle and it fits you perfectly. Are you still noticing changes in your bangle. I was a bit skeptical at first but I am noticing the longer I wear a bangle the more translucent it becomes. So far that has been the case for two bangles I've worn for a couple weeks or so. It's pretty cool to see [emoji4]


Yes cyanide rose I notice little changes but sometimes it's becomes cold on one side once in awhile I don't kniw what's that's about . I'm glad u have experience in  yours too.  Maybe pick one and try 24/7 year can u image how much it change. I guess it's hard see unless u experience it yourself. Have u notice anything else by chance 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Lots love said:


> Yes cyanide rose I notice little changes but sometimes it's becomes cold on one side once in awhile I don't kniw what's that's about . I'm glad u have experience in  yours too.  Maybe pick one and try 24/7 year can u image how much it change. I guess it's hard see unless u experience it yourself. Have u notice anything else by chance
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app




Hi Lots love [emoji4]

Yes I have noticed the cold side thing too, especially if the bangle is a bit bigger. I have all noticed the color is more rich or more pronounced and the bangle is shinier too. I have tried photograph the change with no luck. It's too hard to tell in the pictures. If I find a bumper that works, I will attempt to wear one for at least 6 months and see what happens.  I do like wearing different bangles and a bumper would let me do that. I did purchase a Jade beaded bracelet yesterday with different color beads so hopefully that will work well as a bumper.


----------



## Lots love

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi Lots love [emoji4]
> 
> Yes I have noticed the cold side thing too, especially if the bangle is a bit bigger. I have all noticed the color is more rich or more pronounced and the bangle is shinier too. I have tried photograph the change with no luck. It's too hard to tell in the pictures. If I find a bumper that works, I will attempt to wear one for at least 6 months and see what happens.  I do like wearing different bangles and a bumper would let me do that. I did purchase a Jade beaded bracelet yesterday with different color beads so hopefully that will work well as a bumper.


I find that loki bracelets are good bumper to b wear between jade bangles good luck I can't wait to see and I kniw what u are saying it is very difficult to take pictures shows t h e changes [emoji5] [emoji5] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> Thank u for letting me share mine with u all jade lovers [emoji135]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app



Good morning Lotslove - share away anytime

I've noticed more luminosity in my jade with wear too. Luckily for my neglected bangles I have not noticed any negative affects. They look pretty mush the same as when I did wear them.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Lots love said:


> I find that loki bracelets are good bumper to b wear between jade bangles good luck I can't wait to see and I kniw what u are saying it is very difficult to take pictures shows t h e changes [emoji5] [emoji5]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app




Thanks Lots love, I think I have seen them before. They have one different color bead right? I will have to look into those [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Look at this Jade in the kitchen [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi jadies!  just checking in... thread moves fast...love all the bangles and beads and things that have been posted! 

CR: that's a really neat use of jade.  

Here's a pic of my nephrite beads and Pale Lavender for a quick contribution.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies!  just checking in... thread moves fast...love all the bangles and beads and things that have been posted!
> 
> CR: that's a really neat use of jade.
> 
> Here's a pic of my nephrite beads and Pale Lavender for a quick contribution.



Love, love love your pale lavender JKP! Is that the one that got "stuck" on your wrist before....it's very prettty


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Look at this Jade in the kitchen [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3327915



Oh wow what a cool backsplash! Wonder if all the heat and steam and oil splashes would make it more translucent lol!
Having said it's cool it's a bit much - kinda like a gold plated bathroom - oh to be rich


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies!  just checking in... thread moves fast...love all the bangles and beads and things that have been posted!
> 
> 
> 
> CR: that's a really neat use of jade.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of my nephrite beads and Pale Lavender for a quick contribution.







2boys_jademommy said:


> Oh wow what a cool backsplash! Wonder if all the heat and steam and oil splashes would make it more translucent lol!
> 
> Having said it's cool it's a bit much - kinda like a gold plated bathroom - oh to be rich




Beautiful Junkenpo! Love the contrast between the two and the beads are a perfect size [emoji5]&#65039;

2B_JM, I'm with you on that [emoji4]  it kinda looks like they don't even use the stove lol.


----------



## teagansmum

Hello Ladies!! I've been oogling all your beautiful jade while waiting patiently for a package from Malaysia to show up. Thank you Jade4Me for putting up with my worrying on her arrival. 47 days later, she has arrived!! I absolutely love her moist, oily feel and the translucency of her! She changes color in different lighting and I almost got into a car accident staring at her while driving to work. 
Meet My-Lasia.  She's a an old grade A jadeite bangle that was stored for over 20 years. I think she enjoys being out in the sun now.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> Hello Ladies!! I've been oogling all your beautiful jade while waiting patiently for a package from Malaysia to show up. Thank you Jade4Me for putting up with my worrying on her arrival. 47 days later, she has arrived!! I absolutely love her moist, oily feel and the translucency of her! She changes color in different lighting and I almost got into a car accident staring at her while driving to work.
> Meet My-Lasia.  She's a an old grade A jadeite bangle that was stored for over 20 years. I think she enjoys being out in the sun now.



Totally worth the wait - it's beautiful Teagansmum! I especially love how it looks in the car. Very nice blue green. Remember to just stare at it when at a red light


----------



## teagansmum

2boys_jademommy said:


> Totally worth the wait - it's beautiful Teagansmum! I especially love how it looks in the car. Very nice blue green. Remember to just stare at it when at a red light



LOL! I even almost pulled out my phone at a stop light to take a photo! Thank you for her compliment.


----------



## teagansmum

Here she is under different lighting. Promise, this is the last photo. I love the little tin box she came in too. She has some stone lines that can't be felt with a finger nail, and I love how they add to her character.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

teagansmum said:


> Hello Ladies!! I've been oogling all your beautiful jade while waiting patiently for a package from Malaysia to show up. Thank you Jade4Me for putting up with my worrying on her arrival. 47 days later, she has arrived!! I absolutely love her moist, oily feel and the translucency of her! She changes color in different lighting and I almost got into a car accident staring at her while driving to work.
> Meet My-Lasia.  She's a an old grade A jadeite bangle that was stored for over 20 years. I think she enjoys being out in the sun now.







teagansmum said:


> Here she is under different lighting. Promise, this is the last photo. I love the little tin box she came in too. She has some stone lines that can't be felt with a finger nail, and I love how they add to her character.




It's TDF!!! I'm in love!! I want one. LOL It's just gorgeous teagansmum and very well worth the wait. I adore the almost striping it has. Just beautiful [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Silver Mom

Finally got my nephrites set by my favorite jeweler Alice. Edwards Black earrings and Green Siberian nephrites.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> LOL! I even almost pulled out my phone at a stop light to take a photo! Thank you for her compliment.



LOL! The second set of pics you posted are beautiful too - lots of colour change with this one.  Congrats!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> Finally got my nephrites set by my favorite jeweler Alice. Edwards Black earrings and Green Siberian nephrites.



ooh la la! Very chic Silver Mom. Nephrite from Allan + setting by Alice = gorgeous jewelry


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silver Mom said:


> Finally got my nephrites set by my favorite jeweler Alice. Edwards Black earrings and Green Siberian nephrites.




WOW! I love these pieces. The heart is quite lovely, the earrings are too but I really really like the heart pendant. Excellent settings too! Just really elegant pieces [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> Good morning Lotslove - share away anytime
> 
> I've noticed more luminosity in my jade with wear too. Luckily for my neglected bangles I have not noticed any negative affects. They look pretty mush the same as when I did wear them.


Thank u so much for your support I will post more pictures of blueberry [emoji5] [emoji5] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

Cyanide Rose said:


> Look at this Jade in the kitchen [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3327915


I absolutely love your kitchen beauty no gorgeous 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

teagansmum said:


> Hello Ladies!! I've been oogling all your beautiful jade while waiting patiently for a package from Malaysia to show up. Thank you Jade4Me for putting up with my worrying on her arrival. 47 days later, she has arrived!! I absolutely love her moist, oily feel and the translucency of her! She changes color in different lighting and I almost got into a car accident staring at her while driving to work.
> Meet My-Lasia.  She's a an old grade A jadeite bangle that was stored for over 20 years. I think she enjoys being out in the sun now.


Oh your new bangle is absolutely stunning wow [emoji7] [emoji7] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Lots love said:


> I absolutely love your kitchen beauty no gorgeous
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app




Hi Lots love, that's not my kitchen, it's  just a photo I found while looking for some Jade bangles online [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Good Day Jadies!! We finally have decent weather today! I hope everyone is doing well [emoji5]&#65039;

This is what I'm wearing today. I'm not sure what the Jade beaded bracelet is, maybe turtles? Got it to use as a bumper. I kinda like it [emoji4]


----------



## zipcount

Cyanide Rose said:


> Good Day Jadies!! We finally have decent weather today! I hope everyone is doing well [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> This is what I'm wearing today. I'm not sure what the Jade beaded bracelet is, maybe turtles? Got it to use as a bumper. I kinda like it [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328957
> View attachment 3328958
> View attachment 3328960
> View attachment 3328965


pretty, they look like flowers to me.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

zipcount said:


> pretty, they look like flowers to me.




Thank you zipcount [emoji4]

They do look like flowers to me too, they remind me of the turtle with a flower on his back on this Pokemon show my son loved to watch lol [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Good Day Jadies!! We finally have decent weather today! I hope everyone is doing well [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> This is what I'm wearing today. I'm not sure what the Jade beaded bracelet is, maybe turtles? Got it to use as a bumper. I kinda like it [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328957
> View attachment 3328958
> View attachment 3328960
> View attachment 3328965



I see flowers too  Lovely stack  We finally have beautiful weather too and it should stay this way well into the weekend!


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> ooh la la! Very chic Silver Mom. Nephrite from Allan + setting by Alice = gorgeous jewelry





Cyanide Rose said:


> WOW! I love these pieces. The heart is quite lovely, the earrings are too but I really really like the heart pendant. Excellent settings too! Just really elegant pieces [emoji5]&#65039;



Thank you jadies.  Happy I got them done.....FINALLY.  LOL


----------



## teagansmum

Cyanide Rose said:


> Good Day Jadies!! We finally have decent weather today! I hope everyone is doing well [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> This is what I'm wearing today. I'm not sure what the Jade beaded bracelet is, maybe turtles? Got it to use as a bumper. I kinda like it [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328957
> View attachment 3328958
> View attachment 3328960
> View attachment 3328965



Definitely pretty flower, between two brilliant colored bangles! What a great stack!


----------



## teagansmum

I'm sure this question has been asked before, but has anyone's jadeite bangles ever scratched from stacking. I"ve heard jadeite doesn't scratch, but then some say that stacking or banging them onto kitchen counters ect.. can scratch jadeite.

Just to note, I stack my princess green sometimes and have noticed very light, almost non noticable scratches on her sides and wonder if they were there before, or if my other bangles have been the culprit.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> I see flowers too  Lovely stack  We finally have beautiful weather too and it should stay this way well into the weekend!







teagansmum said:


> Definitely pretty flower, between two brilliant colored bangles! What a great stack!




Thank you so much Jadies [emoji5]&#65039; Flowers they are, I love flowers and now I finally have some I'm not allergic to [emoji6] It was such a beautiful day and it will be great for my lil guys Birthday party on Saturday. Yay!!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

teagansmum said:


> I'm sure this question has been asked before, but has anyone's jadeite bangles ever scratched from stacking. I"ve heard jadeite doesn't scratch, but then some say that stacking or banging them onto kitchen counters ect.. can scratch jadeite.
> 
> Just to note, I stack my princess green sometimes and have noticed very light, almost non noticable scratches on her sides and wonder if they were there before, or if my other bangles have been the culprit.




Hi teagansmum! I have noticed the same thing but like you said they are minor. I was wondering if they may just be part of the grain that I never noticed or it wasn't polished as well. Like I only noticed just because I stacked them and I'm checking [emoji4]

One other thing I noticed was while having a bangle on each wrist, I banged the two and I notice a crack in the translucent part of my green bangle. So I'm wondering if the translucent areas or bangles are more susceptible to damage? Maybe it was just a bad bang but I was a bit upset, so I don't wear bangles on both wrist anymore.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> I'm sure this question has been asked before, but has anyone's jadeite bangles ever scratched from stacking. I"ve heard jadeite doesn't scratch, but then some say that stacking or banging them onto kitchen counters ect.. can scratch jadeite.
> 
> Just to note, I stack my princess green sometimes and have noticed very light, almost non noticable scratches on her sides and wonder if they were there before, or if my other bangles have been the culprit.



I'm not sure as I don't stack but I know my bangles knock against my desk or te side of the sink at times and they seem fine. Over time some Jade may need a re polish but I don't know if that is more the norm or exception.... Maybe in a decade we will be posting about re polishing bangles we've been wearing for years


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thank you so much Jadies [emoji5]&#65039; Flowers they are, I love flowers and now I finally have some I'm not allergic to [emoji6] It was such a beautiful day and it will be great for my lil guys Birthday party on Saturday. Yay!!



Yes and the beauty of these flowers last forever
An early birthday wish to your little guy &#128522;


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Yes and the beauty of these flowers last forever
> 
> An early birthday wish to your little guy [emoji4]




You are so right 2B_JM [emoji5]&#65039; Thank you so much, they just grow too fast. I just want to slow him down a bit lol [emoji6]


----------



## teagansmum

Thank you C.R. and 2 Boys.
I wish I had looked more before I started stacking, as I too am not sure if they were part of the grain from the beginning.
The seller of my newest bangle said it was worn and had minor scratches, but I can't see the difference between this one and the one I always stack.
I too have bangles on different wrists and banged them together (horrifying!) and stopped sleeping with them since that was the worst time. Can't seem to leave the house without one on each side. 
C.R. you did make a good point on if the translucency is weaker than the colored sections in bangles. Ii wonder. I know one of my opaque bangles got an internal crack when I smashed her by accident in my ceramic shower. Thus the reason I always search for back up bangles. That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> You are so right 2B_JM [emoji5]&#65039; Thank you so much, they just grow too fast. I just want to slow him down a bit lol [emoji6]



Mine are 11 and 9 - 2 boys hence my user name How old Is your son?
I'm waiting for the day I can gift a daughter in law some Jade...Actually I can wait - they are way to young to even think of girls haha!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Teagansmum - was the bangle that cracked internally a princess or d shape? I've heard princess bangles are often stronger because of the height on the dome. The thinner edges in a d shape are also more susceptible to small chips.


----------



## teagansmum

2boys_jademommy said:


> Teagansmum - was the bangle that cracked internally a princess or d shape? I've heard princess bangles are often stronger because of the height on the dome. The thinner edges in a d shape are also more susceptible to small chips.



I can see that being true. Mine was a D-Shaped and my other D-shaped bangle did the same thing falling from a stand. My princess holds out much better. Good point you made.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

teagansmum said:


> Thank you C.R. and 2 Boys.
> I wish I had looked more before I started stacking, as I too am not sure if they were part of the grain from the beginning.
> The seller of my newest bangle said it was worn and had minor scratches, but I can't see the difference between this one and the one I always stack.
> I too have bangles on different wrists and banged them together (horrifying!) and stopped sleeping with them since that was the worst time. Can't seem to leave the house without one on each side.
> C.R. you did make a good point on if the translucency is weaker than the colored sections in bangles. Ii wonder. I know one of my opaque bangles got an internal crack when I smashed her by accident in my ceramic shower. Thus the reason I always search for back up bangles. That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it.







2boys_jademommy said:


> Mine are 11 and 9 - 2 boys hence my user name How old Is your son?
> 
> I'm waiting for the day I can gift a daughter in law some Jade...Actually I can wait - they are way to young to even think of girls haha!




Teagansmum, I love that excuse! I'm using that one [emoji6]

2B_JM, I have 2 boys too. It took us awhile to have our second son. My youngest turned 8 on April 1st and my oldest turns 21 on April 25th. Since they are both April babies, I use that as an excuse to buy diamonds. I tell my DH that I'm just buying them because diamonds are our babies birthstone, you know as a visual reminder of them to have with me [emoji12]lol


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Teagansmum, I love that excuse! I'm using that one [emoji6]
> 
> 2B_JM, I have 2 boys too. It took us awhile to have our second son. My youngest turned 8 on April 1st and my oldest turns 21 on April 25th. Since they are both April babies, I use that as an excuse to buy diamonds. I tell my DH that I'm just buying them because diamonds are our babies birthstone, you know as a visual reminder of them to have with me [emoji12]lol



Love Teagansmums excuse to buy back up Jade bangles and your diamond excuse lol!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

teagansmum said:


> I can see that being true. Mine was a D-Shaped and my other D-shaped bangle did the same thing falling from a stand. My princess holds out much better. Good point you made.




Hmm that is interesting. I only have one princess, well 2 now but the one I just purchased is too small. 

You also made a good point about sleeping in them. I'm not sure what I'm doing in my sleep but I wake up with that wrist hurting, so I can't sleep in them either.  The funny thing is, I put on my Jade before anything else because I feel like I will forget to put them on if I don't [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## teagansmum

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hmm that is interesting. I only have one princess, well 2 now but the one I just purchased is too small.
> 
> You also made a good point about sleeping in them. I'm not sure what I'm doing in my sleep but I wake up with that wrist hurting, so I can't sleep in them either.  The funny thing is, I put on my Jade before anything else because I feel like I will forget to put them on if I don't [emoji5]&#65039;



I do the same thing every morning. They go on before the clothes. lol
Most people would coordinate their bangles wit their clothes. We do the opposite.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Love Teagansmums excuse to buy back up Jade bangles and your diamond excuse lol!




BTW 2B_JM, you definitely want to wait on the girls. My oldest now has his first girlfriend. I never see the kid. Well I'll take that back, I never see him unless he needs money lol. Occasionally, he will we stop in for a home cooked meal but he is never alone and them kids eat us out of house and home. It's crazy, we always have to buy extra food when we know she is coming [emoji5]&#65039; She is a runner so her metabolism is off the charts!!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

teagansmum said:


> I do the same thing every morning. They go on before the clothes. lol
> Most people would coordinate their bangles wit their clothes. We do the opposite.




Absolutely [emoji6]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> BTW 2B_JM, you definitely want to wait on the girls. My oldest now has his first girlfriend. I never see the kid. Well I'll take that back, I never see him unless he needs money lol. Occasionally, he will we stop in for a home cooked meal but he is never alone and them kids eat us out of house and home. It's crazy, we always have to buy extra food when we know she is coming [emoji5]&#65039; She is a runner so her metabolism is off the charts!!



Lol! That's ok - I'm sure you did an amazing job raising him and you still have a little one to cuddle. The eating part made me laugh as mine are starting to eat as much as us now too!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Thanks 2B_JM! I must admit, I am pretty proud of the kid and with one year left in college, I'm almost seeing the light at the end of the tunnel. Woo hoo! I can't wait, I think I'm going to Hawaii [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Lots love

Well after reading some only thing I know is t hat jadeite can break another jadetie bangle but it's good to know prince cut strong I wonder why then the d shape 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

Cyanide Rose said:


> Good Day Jadies!! We finally have decent weather today! I hope everyone is doing well [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> This is what I'm wearing today. I'm not sure what the Jade beaded bracelet is, maybe turtles? Got it to use as a bumper. I kinda like it [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328957
> View attachment 3328958
> View attachment 3328960
> View attachment 3328965


Gorgeous stack!!


----------



## crosso

Silver Mom said:


> Finally got my nephrites set by my favorite jeweler Alice. Edwards Black earrings and Green Siberian nephrites.


Ooooooooh, Silver Mom, these are just stunning! They all turned out so well!! Of course, diamonds make even the most gorgeous jade even that much better!


----------



## crosso

teagansmum said:


> Here she is under different lighting. Promise, this is the last photo. I love the little tin box she came in too. She has some stone lines that can't be felt with a finger nail, and I love how they add to her character.


Wow, Tea! This is lovely - the deep ocean green color and translucency are beautiful. Wear it in good health!


----------



## crosso

I finally know what the carving on my new bracelet is! I was picking up alterations from my Chinese tailor today and wearing my new bracelet when she complimented the jade and asked what the carving was. I told her I thought either a deer and lingzhi or a pixiu, I wasn't sure. Her dad came over and looked at it and said "that's no deer, that is a qinlin, Chinese unicorn and cloud". He said that qinlin usually look fierce in most representations, but this is a simple carving and clearly has a horn and deer body of qinlin. I can't believe I did not notice the horn before! Anyway, qinlin are according to my tailor very auspicious, wise, fierce protectors and so gentle that they would not hurt a blade of grass, hence they walk on clouds. Here is another pic where you can see the horn at the top of it's head better. Glad to now know what this is and learn more about Chinese mythology


----------



## teagansmum

crosso said:


> I finally know what the carving on my new bracelet is! I was picking up alterations from my Chinese tailor today and wearing my new bracelet when she complimented the jade and asked what the carving was. I told her I thought either a deer and lingzhi or a pixiu, I wasn't sure. Her dad came over and looked at it and said "that's no deer, that is a qinlin, Chinese unicorn and cloud". He said that qinlin usually look fierce in most representations, but this is a simple carving and clearly has a horn and deer body of qinlin. I can't believe I did not notice the horn before! Anyway, qinlin are according to my tailor very auspicious, wise, fierce protectors and so gentle that they would not hurt a blade of grass, hence they walk on clouds. Here is another pic where you can see the horn at the top of it's head better. Glad to now know what this is and learn more about Chinese mythology



To think I have been collecting "pixu's" and they are actually qinlin's!! Thank you Crosso!
Also I must add that the bracelet you put together is astounding!! I would have never thought of that design and how solid it it but looks so easy to wear for comfort and safety. I'm very impressed!!


----------



## teagansmum

crosso said:


> Wow, Tea! This is lovely - the deep ocean green color and translucency are beautiful. Wear it in good health!



Thank you, and I agree with you on how stunning the diamonds on Silvermom's nephrite pendants are stunning!! The diamond's really add a boldness to the pendants.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

crosso said:


> Gorgeous stack!!







crosso said:


> I finally know what the carving on my new bracelet is! I was picking up alterations from my Chinese tailor today and wearing my new bracelet when she complimented the jade and asked what the carving was. I told her I thought either a deer and lingzhi or a pixiu, I wasn't sure. Her dad came over and looked at it and said "that's no deer, that is a qinlin, Chinese unicorn and cloud". He said that qinlin usually look fierce in most representations, but this is a simple carving and clearly has a horn and deer body of qinlin. I can't believe I did not notice the horn before! Anyway, qinlin are according to my tailor very auspicious, wise, fierce protectors and so gentle that they would not hurt a blade of grass, hence they walk on clouds. Here is another pic where you can see the horn at the top of it's head better. Glad to now know what this is and learn more about Chinese mythology




Thanks crosso!

Those bracelets are beautiful! I'm glad you finally found out that it is a qinlin. That is so interesting.  I love the whole mythological aspect of these pieces. It just makes them more special [emoji4]


----------



## crosso

teagansmum said:


> To think I have been collecting "pixu's" and they are actually qinlin's!! Thank you Crosso!
> Also I must add that the bracelet you put together is astounding!! I would have never thought of that design and how solid it it but looks so easy to wear for comfort and safety. I'm very impressed!!


Thanks, Tea!  I can't take credit for the double strand design, that was our dear friend Jade4Me!
And thanks to you too CR!

Tea, after looking online, it seems hard to tell sometimes what is what. It seems some qinlin have multiple horns or even antlers and some have one. One thing I've noticed about pixiu though, is that they have wings. So maybe you have some of each?


----------



## teagansmum

crosso said:


> Thanks, Tea!  I can't take credit for the double strand design, that was our dear friend Jade4Me!
> And thanks to you too CR!
> 
> Tea, after looking online, it seems hard to tell sometimes what is what. It seems some qinlin have multiple horns or even antlers and some have one. One thing I've noticed about pixiu though, is that they have wings. So maybe you have some of each?



Jade4me is a fantastic designer with great taste! 
Some of mine have wings, but most don't. I've seen mine called dragons, pixiu's qinlin's, rats, cats, and so many other names. It gets confusing. lol


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> I finally know what the carving on my new bracelet is! I was picking up alterations from my Chinese tailor today and wearing my new bracelet when she complimented the jade and asked what the carving was. I told her I thought either a deer and lingzhi or a pixiu, I wasn't sure. Her dad came over and looked at it and said "that's no deer, that is a qinlin, Chinese unicorn and cloud". He said that qinlin usually look fierce in most representations, but this is a simple carving and clearly has a horn and deer body of qinlin. I can't believe I did not notice the horn before! Anyway, qinlin are according to my tailor very auspicious, wise, fierce protectors and so gentle that they would not hurt a blade of grass, hence they walk on clouds. Here is another pic where you can see the horn at the top of it's head better. Glad to now know what this is and learn more about Chinese mythology



Thanks for sharing Crosso - I must say I know very little about Chinese mythology but it is very interesting. I'm glad you know what the carving is of and the story behind it too


----------



## Silver Mom

crosso said:


> Ooooooooh, Silver Mom, these are just stunning! They all turned out so well!! Of course, diamonds make even the most gorgeous jade even that much better!


Thank you Crosso. Nice seeing you.  I haven't been able to view the thread that often nowadays cos lots of things going on but always great to see you on.  Hugs.


----------



## Silver Mom

crosso said:


> I finally know what the carving on my new bracelet is! I was picking up alterations from my Chinese tailor today and wearing my new bracelet when she complimented the jade and asked what the carving was. I told her I thought either a deer and lingzhi or a pixiu, I wasn't sure. Her dad came over and looked at it and said "that's no deer, that is a qinlin, Chinese unicorn and cloud". He said that qinlin usually look fierce in most representations, but this is a simple carving and clearly has a horn and deer body of qinlin. I can't believe I did not notice the horn before! Anyway, qinlin are according to my tailor very auspicious, wise, fierce protectors and so gentle that they would not hurt a blade of grass, hence they walk on clouds. Here is another pic where you can see the horn at the top of it's head better. Glad to now know what this is and learn more about Chinese mythology


This is mucho gorgeous!


----------



## Silver Mom

teagansmum said:


> Thank you, and I agree with you on how stunning the diamonds on Silvermom's nephrite pendants are stunning!! The diamond's really add a boldness to the pendants.



Thank you tea.  We are all so very lucky,


----------



## Lots love

Today was excellent day for pictures of blueberry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

Thank you all for letting me post more pictures it's hard to pick just one 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## designergoods

Lots love said:


> Thank you all for letting me post more pictures it's hard to pick just one
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


LL, Blueberry is beaming with beauty! I can see the moistness , along  with bits of green - gray - black. Also your cat is adorable looking


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> LL, Blueberry is beaming with beauty! I can see the moistness , along  with bits of green - gray - black. Also your cat is adorable looking


Thank you so much designergoods 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app



Great pics Lotslove - especially the last one with your cat


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> Great pics Lotslove - especially the last one with your cat


Thank you so much [emoji5] [emoji5] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Baghera

*NYC Princess* said:


> Hello ladies! I don't check in here as often as I used to, and this thread moves so quick! I'd  really appreciate if anyone comes across a nice lavender pendant (no Buddha or giant in goddess please). I am considering as a Mother's Day present for my mama!




Gegedesigns at Etsy has a pretty lavender pendant listed in case you are still looking


----------



## Lots love

Cyanide Rose said:


> Good Day Jadies!! We finally have decent weather today! I hope everyone is doing well [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> This is what I'm wearing today. I'm not sure what the Jade beaded bracelet is, maybe turtles? Got it to use as a bumper. I kinda like it [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328957
> View attachment 3328958
> View attachment 3328960
> View attachment 3328965


I love your spacer and your two bangles look amazing on you thank u for sharing 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

crosso said:


> I finally know what the carving on my new bracelet is! I was picking up alterations from my Chinese tailor today and wearing my new bracelet when she complimented the jade and asked what the carving was. I told her I thought either a deer and lingzhi or a pixiu, I wasn't sure. Her dad came over and looked at it and said "that's no deer, that is a qinlin, Chinese unicorn and cloud". He said that qinlin usually look fierce in most representations, but this is a simple carving and clearly has a horn and deer body of qinlin. I can't believe I did not notice the horn before! Anyway, qinlin are according to my tailor very auspicious, wise, fierce protectors and so gentle that they would not hurt a blade of grass, hence they walk on clouds. Here is another pic where you can see the horn at the top of it's head better. Glad to now know what this is and learn more about Chinese mythology


Thank you for sharing the meaning I love Chinese culture and history of jadetie carving [emoji5] I love t h e lavender color so sweet too

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## scaredfreak

Does anyone knows if there r red blood lines in jade, is it good? How much would they cost? Can people fake them? Thank u for your advice.


----------



## Lots love

scaredfreak said:


> Does anyone knows if there r red blood lines in jade, is it good? How much would they cost? Can people fake them? Thank u for your advice.


Do u have pictures of what u are talking about it would be great help

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

scaredfreak said:


> Does anyone knows if there r red blood lines in jade, is it good? How much would they cost? Can people fake them? Thank u for your advice.



Jadiete can be red or have red dots or veins. I know one of the Jadies here has a confetti looking bangle and there is a white bangle with a few red dots in JoJo that I liked. I suppose with colour treatment anything is possible but just wanted to say that red veins can be natural in Jade. You refer to it as red blood lines - do you mean the markings in Jade or you mean actual human blood because I've also heard or people being buried with their Jade and having blood on it. Ok I am really rambling now lol - sorry my answer is all over the place. Maybe another Jadie can help.
Do you have a picture of the piece you are talking about?


----------



## scaredfreak

Sorry I don't have a picture but I managed to pinch it from the Internet. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Credits to http://m.xuite.net/blog/v408450783/twblog/119758286

Also if there's a chip in the jade, could we fix it? Would the value of d jade hence drop? 

Thank u all in advance for answering my questions..


----------



## Lots love

scaredfreak said:


> Sorry I don't have a picture but I managed to pinch it from the Internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331209
> 
> Credits to http://m.xuite.net/blog/v408450783/twblog/119758286
> 
> Also if there's a chip in the jade, could we fix it? Would the value of d jade hence drop?
> 
> Thank u all in advance for answering my questions..


First it's gorgeous piece very cool looking too very unique 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

Good video of jadeite is
YouTube investment value of jadetie jade 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Baghera

Probably not a good idea to fill in a chip with polymer /glue as this will render a Jade piece as grade b/c and lessens it's value.  That being said, if the chipped area is covered and strengthened with a gold/platinum band with or without diamonds or other stones then it will increase the value.  Expert carvers may also incorporate irregularities in the stone into the carving this eliminating or masking the "chip".  My understanding of the red marks/blood marks are that these are iron deposits incorporated in the stone as it forms.


----------



## teagansmum

scaredfreak said:


> Sorry I don't have a picture but I managed to pinch it from the Internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331209
> 
> Credits to http://m.xuite.net/blog/v408450783/twblog/119758286
> 
> Also if there's a chip in the jade, could we fix it? Would the value of d jade hence drop?
> 
> Thank u all in advance for answering my questions..



I have taken a bangle with a small chip and sanded and polished it myself. It took a long time as I used very fine sanding paper, but it did work and was worth the time.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Lots love said:


> I love your spacer and your two bangles look amazing on you thank u for sharing
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app




Lots love thank you so much.  Blueberry is looking lovely as usual [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Jujuma

I apologize for asking this question as I am sure this issue has been addressed somewhere in this thread but as someone said you ladies move fast! I was wondering if it is ok to where a jade piece 24/7? I have a small jade drop that I love and had it put on a leather bracelet that will stay on all the time. I've been wearing it for about 2 weeks and think I see some lightening on the side of the drop but I can't be sure it wasn't there before. It was my grandmother's and is very dear to me so I would not want anything to happen to it. Thank you!


----------



## Lots love

Cyanide Rose said:


> Lots love thank you so much.  Blueberry is looking lovely as usual [emoji5]&#65039;


Thank u do much cyanide rose I want to put a link but instead I put I posted something had nothing to do with jade so had but a picture then I was able to post you tube videos about jade [emoji7] I really like your stack [emoji41] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Jade4Me

Hi Jadies! I'll try to catch up later. Posting today's mods shots of Sabrina and one of my fav bangles to wear on my right wrist. I only wear one jade bangle on my left and usually prefer a round metal bangle on my right. This one is an Indian 22K gold one - I adore high karat gold!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Lots love said:


> Thank u do much cyanide rose I want to put a link but instead I put I posted something had nothing to do with jade so had but a picture then I was able to post you tube videos about jade [emoji7] I really like your stack [emoji41]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app







Jade4Me said:


> Hi Jadies! I'll try to catch up later. Posting today's mods shots of Sabrina and one of my fav bangles to wear on my right wrist. I only wear one jade bangle on my left and usually prefer a round metal bangle on my right. This one is an Indian 22K gold one - I adore high karat gold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331737
> View attachment 3331738




Thanks [emoji4] I'm glad you got it all figured out. I had no idea you could post videos until I saw one yesterday in another thread [emoji5]&#65039;

Beautiful Jade4Me! I love the nephrite bangle. I have to admit, I'm very biased when it comes to high karat gold. It's so smooth and buttery [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji6]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Hi Jadies! I'll try to catch up later. Posting today's mods shots of Sabrina and one of my fav bangles to wear on my right wrist. I only wear one jade bangle on my left and usually prefer a round metal bangle on my right. This one is an Indian 22K gold one - I adore high karat gold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331737
> View attachment 3331738



I like high karat gold too - in small does they can look modern and I love how warm it looks against the skin &#128522;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jujuma said:


> I apologize for asking this question as I am sure this issue has been addressed somewhere in this thread but as someone said you ladies move fast! I was wondering if it is ok to where a jade piece 24/7? I have a small jade drop that I love and had it put on a leather bracelet that will stay on all the time. I've been wearing it for about 2 weeks and think I see some lightening on the side of the drop but I can't be sure it wasn't there before. It was my grandmother's and is very dear to me so I would not want anything to happen to it. Thank you!



Absolutely 24/7 is fine. I wear my bangles all the time. In fact it is suppose to be good to wear Jade as much as possible. 
What do you mean by the Jade is lightening on the side - you mean becoming more translucent or the colour is a getting lighter / paler...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

scaredfreak said:


> Sorry I don't have a picture but I managed to pinch it from the Internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331209
> 
> Credits to http://m.xuite.net/blog/v408450783/twblog/119758286
> 
> Also if there's a chip in the jade, could we fix it? Would the value of d jade hence drop?
> 
> Thank u all in advance for answering my questions..



I agree with Baghera in that red is the presence of iron in the Jade. In this case the bangle looks very intersting. I've never seen anything like it...


----------



## Jujuma

2boys_jademommy said:


> Absolutely 24/7 is fine. I wear my bangles all the time. In fact it is suppose to be good to wear Jade as much as possible.
> 
> What do you mean by the Jade is lightening on the side - you mean becoming more translucent or the colour is a getting lighter / paler...




It's hard to tell at this point because it just started, but paler I think. Is that bad?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jujuma said:


> It's hard to tell at this point because it just started, but paler I think. Is that bad?



I don't know as jade does not usually lighten in colour. I've heard of colour polishing which is a treatment that in time will wear off exposing the true colour of the Jade but that is al I can think of to explain the colour becoming more pale.


----------



## Junkenpo

hi jadies!

I agree...wearing jade all the time is the best!   The only worry I have is knocking it too hard against other things.   I love high karat gold, though I only have one ring that is.  Such a great buttery yellow.

Here's my pic for the day... nephrite beads again, with a leather ID bracelet.


----------



## Jujuma

2boys_jademommy said:


> I don't know as jade does not usually lighten in colour. I've heard of colour polishing which is a treatment that in time will wear off exposing the true colour of the Jade but that is al I can think of to explain the colour becoming more pale.




I did a little research and jade can turn colors depending on a host of things...if you believe the Internet. The theories run from the health of the person wearing it to the "health"(quality) of the stone. Turning can be good...or it can be bad. So confusing. I guess it's fine for now, I'll just keep my eye on it. Thanks for your help . I've loved searching these pages and seeing everyone's beautiful pieces!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Baghera said:


> Gegedesigns at Etsy has a pretty lavender pendant listed in case you are still looking



Thanks! I asked her a few days ago!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi NYC P - maybe a pretty lavender heart would be a nice gift fro your mom and one for yourself since you're a mommy too As for where to get one I don't check out pendants often but maybe ultimate jadeite, JoJo or the usual sites people recommend here. Have you tried the shops in Chinatown?



Thanks! I was thinking maybe a lavender heart...but I just got her an amethyst pendant for her bday in February, so I wonder if it's too much of the same...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> hi jadies!
> 
> I agree...wearing jade all the time is the best!   The only worry I have is knocking it too hard against other things.   I love high karat gold, though I only have one ring that is.  Such a great buttery yellow.
> 
> Here's my pic for the day... nephrite beads again, with a leather ID bracelet.



I love the peachy colour of your leather bracelet and of course your beads!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> Thanks! I was thinking maybe a lavender heart...but I just got her an amethyst pendant for her bday in February, so I wonder if it's too much of the same...



Was the amethyst pendant heart shaped? Although both are purple they look vey different and so I don't think it would be too much of the same. What about earrings to match the pendant you got her for her birthday?


----------



## scaredfreak

Thank u all for ur replies.. Will bear those tips in mind regarding a chipped jade piece.. Will keep lurking this thread  thanks


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Junkenpo said:


> hi jadies!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree...wearing jade all the time is the best!   The only worry I have is knocking it too hard against other things.   I love high karat gold, though I only have one ring that is.  Such a great buttery yellow.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my pic for the day... nephrite beads again, with a leather ID bracelet.




Wow, very interesting combination. It looks amazing and the size of the Jade beads make it really pop! Very chic [emoji4]


----------



## crosso

scaredfreak said:


> Sorry I don't have a picture but I managed to pinch it from the Internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331209
> 
> Credits to http://m.xuite.net/blog/v408450783/twblog/119758286
> 
> Also if there's a chip in the jade, could we fix it? Would the value of d jade hence drop?
> 
> Thank u all in advance for answering my questions..


Scaredfreak, I believe this is an agate bangle, not a true jade (although agates are often referred to as "jade" by Chinese sellers).

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> Was the amethyst pendant heart shaped? Although both are purple they look vey different and so I don't think it would be too much of the same. What about earrings to match the pendant you got her for her birthday?




Technically no, it was pear drop with diamonds around it.


----------



## crosso

*NYC Princess* said:


> Thanks! I asked her a few days ago!


Saw a pendant similar in shape to the melon one that GeGe has listed on ebay preciousjadeite store. Less expensive and prettier color. &#128521;

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> Technically no, it was pear drop with diamonds around it.



Then I think a lavender heart would be great There are other shapes such as a peach that would be pretty too. Does she only like lavender jade - how about other colours?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

*NYC Princess* said:


> Technically no, it was pear drop with diamonds around it.







2boys_jademommy said:


> Then I think a lavender heart would be great There are other shapes such as a peach that would be pretty too. Does she only like lavender jade - how about other colours?




I totally agree.  A lavender Jade heart would be a really beautiful gift. I also love the leaf pendants. They are usually a pretty good size and can have some really amazing translucence . A donut is also a nice option, they are a classic and timeless shape that (IMO) represents longevity.  A butterfly would be great too. Good luck with your search. I'm sure you will find the perfect pendant for your mom [emoji4]


----------



## designergoods

Hi Jadies  Wanted to share my super chubby black (dark green) nephrite bangle that arrived today. It is my widest at 23mm. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## teagansmum

designergoods said:


> Hi Jadies  Wanted to share my super chubby black (dark green) nephrite bangle that arrived today. It is my widest at 23mm. Thanks for letting me share



That's quite a statement bangle. She's absolutely gorgeous! I love her width and shine. What a beauty!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Hi Jadies  Wanted to share my super chubby black (dark green) nephrite bangle that arrived today. It is my widest at 23mm. Thanks for letting me share



I love it! The shine is amazing and black goes with everything. Actually I always say mine is black but really it is a deep green nephrite as well. Under bright sunlight I can see green and sometimes bluish green. Most of the time however it looks black. Is that how yours is as well? 
Did you have to get a bigger size since it is so wide or is this your regular size?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Hi Jadies  Wanted to share my super chubby black (dark green) nephrite bangle that arrived today. It is my widest at 23mm. Thanks for letting me share



I love it! The shine is amazing and black goes with everything. Actually I always say mine is black but really it is a deep green nephrite as well. Under bright sunlight I can see green and sometimes bluish green. Most of the time however it looks black. Is that how your is as well? 
Did you have to get a bigger size since it is so wide or is this your regular size?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Sorry for the double post!


----------



## zipcount

designergoods said:


> Hi Jadies  Wanted to share my super chubby black (dark green) nephrite bangle that arrived today. It is my widest at 23mm. Thanks for letting me share



Strong and powerful.  Looks great.


----------



## designergoods

teagansmum said:


> That's quite a statement bangle. She's absolutely gorgeous! I love her width and shine. What a beauty!





2boys_jademommy said:


> I love it! The shine is amazing and black goes with everything. Actually I always say mine is black but really it is a deep green nephrite as well. Under bright sunlight I can see green and sometimes bluish green. Most of the time however it looks black. Is that how yours is as well?
> Did you have to get a bigger size since it is so wide or is this your regular size?





zipcount said:


> Strong and powerful.  Looks great.


Thank you ladies for your sweet comments.

tea, love your avatar featuring your newest addition 

2boys, holding her in direct sunlight, I can barely make out green. There is some texture with bits of white and dark stripes. Even if I hold a bright flash light up to her, it is difficult to see anything. 
I actually got her at my normal size that I use for swapping out on my right wrist at 54mm...comfortable at this width and feel I also could of gone with a 56mm and still would of been comfy.

zip, your nephrite beauties enabled me on this one 

She is not transparent and only see the slightest green around the edges. Very mysterious...do any of your nephrite's have these very dark features?
...trying to think of a name for this one


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Thank you ladies for your sweet comments.
> 
> tea, love your avatar featuring your newest addition
> 
> 2boys, holding her in direct sunlight, I can barely make out green. There is some texture with bits of white and dark stripes. Even if I hold a bright flash light up to her, it is difficult to see anything.
> I actually got her at my normal size that I use for swapping out on my right wrist at 54mm...comfortable at this width and feel I also could of gone with a 56mm and still would of been comfy.
> 
> zip, your nephrite beauties enabled me on this one
> 
> She is not transparent and only see the slightest green around the edges. Very mysterious...do any of your nephrite's have these very dark features?
> ...trying to think of a name for this one



Yes along with the greenish tint I can see faint lighter swirls. Not white but just slighter lighter if that makes sense. 
Good to know your regular size was fine. I don't have any wide bangles but I've heard you may need to add a mm or two 

And I agree, Zip and Jade4Me and all the other Jaides with gorgeous nephrite is inspiring a nephrite trend


----------



## designergoods

2boys_jademommy said:


> Yes along with the greenish tint I can see faint lighter swirls. Not white but just slighter lighter if that makes sense.
> Good to know your regular size was fine. I don't have any wide bangles but I've heard you may need to add a mm or two
> 
> And I agree, Zip and Jade4Me and all the other Jaides with gorgeous nephrite is inspiring a nephrite trend


Yes!... there are some white along with black swirls against a dark abyss. Very interesting markings and what an unique stone. More buttery, shiny smooth polish and feel than jadeite has to me. 

Would enjoy seeing more of everyone's nephrite


----------



## Molly0

designergoods said:


> Hi Jadies  Wanted to share my super chubby black (dark green) nephrite bangle that arrived today. It is my widest at 23mm. Thanks for letting me share



Absolutely gorgeous!  There's something so magical and mystical about the beauty of nephrite. The subtle beauty and unending shine never fail to capture!  I'm totally in love with nephrite lately. It's such a quiet, soft, subtle beauty.


----------



## Molly0

Molly0 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!  There's something so magical and mystical about the beauty of nephrite. The subtle beauty and unending shine never fails to capture!  I'm totally in love with nephrite lately. It's such a quiet, soft, subtle beauty.



Some of my favorite nephrite pieces:


----------



## crosso

Since we're all on a nephrite kick, here are my photo contributions &#9786;
The besds and ginko pendant are all Wyoming apple nephrite, the dark bangle and heart pendant are BC nephrite, the light bangle Chinese and the hoop earrings are vintage and unknown provenance -


















Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## designergoods

Molly0 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!  There's something so magical and mystical about the beauty of nephrite. The subtle beauty and unending shine never fail to capture!  I'm totally in love with nephrite lately. It's such a quiet, soft, subtle beauty.





crosso said:


> Since we're all on a nephrite kick, here are my photo contributions &#9786;
> The besds and ginko pendant are all Wyoming apple nephrite, the dark bangle and heart pendant are BC nephrite, the light bangle Chinese and the hoop earrings are vintage and unknown provenance -
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Molly, thank you. Lovely pieces you have, the kiwi color is beautiful with nice evenness.  I have to agree with you. There is something so serene and calming with this stone. I had read before that nephrite is the ancient jade of china. Jadeite came to china only 200-300  years ago, and took a century to become accepted as a different type of  jade.

Crosso, wow you have so many beautiful pieces! It looks like some of them are from Allan and beads look specially hand created, one of a kind  How wide is your green, thick bangle? Always enjoy seeing your collection.

Here are my only pieces of nephrite (so far )


----------



## crosso

Have to add, I think my most favorite of all the gorgeous nephrite bangles I've seen posted here - and there are many lovelies- would have to be Silver Mom's brilliant green Siberian square and Sunny ( I think belongs to zipcount ). If you ladies are reading, would you please tepost pics of your beauties? &#128525;

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## designergoods

+ 1


----------



## crosso

designergoods said:


> Molly, thank you. Lovely pieces you have, the kiwi color is beautiful with nice evenness.  I have to agree with you. There is something so serene and calming with this stone. I had read before that nephrite is the ancient jade of china. Jadeite came to china only 200-300  years ago, and took a century to become accepted as a different type of  jade.
> 
> Crosso, wow you have so many beautiful pieces! It looks like some of them are from Allan and beads look specially hand created, one of a kind  How wide is your green, thick bangle? Always enjoy seeing your collection.
> 
> Here are my only pieces of nephrite (so far )


Thank you, DG! Your bangles are lovely too!
None of these pieces are from Alan, but you reminded me - I forgot my Vonsen blue earrings which are from him and are California nephrite. His pieces are gorgeous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The ginkgo pendant and beads were originally one necklace, which I remade using the best of the beads and were from a carver on Etsy, I cannot remember his name now, it was unusual, but I think he was in either Oregon or Washington state.


Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

DG, can't remember exactly the width of Cypress,  the BC bangle, but I think about 22-24mm. It was from 3jade.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## designergoods

crosso said:


> DG, can't remember exactly the width of Cypress,  the BC bangle, but I think about 22-24mm. It was from 3jade.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


I would really like to get a blue color like your Vonsen blue. The earrings are beautiful and really dont look like they would be heavy since the shape fans out a bit. Do you know if Allan has started working more since taking care of family matters?
Cypress has a nice depth to it. Same seller I got mine from and asked if they would translate my cert. I found it interesting that my black nephrite was described as fibrous matted structure hetian jade.


----------



## Molly0

crosso said:


> Since we're all on a nephrite kick, here are my photo contributions &#9786;
> The besds and ginko pendant are all Wyoming apple nephrite, the dark bangle and heart pendant are BC nephrite, the light bangle Chinese and the hoop earrings are vintage and unknown provenance -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Very lovely Crosso. I love the "Ginko" piece more and more every time I see it.


----------



## zipcount

Today is nephrite day!  Just my white Hetian today. Sunny is from Luckybunny I think and she is the reason I started collecting. My ultimate goal is to get a blue one also but they are very rare.


----------



## zipcount

designergoods said:


> I would really like to get a blue color like your Vonsen blue. The earrings are beautiful and really dont look like they would be heavy since the shape fans out a bit. Do you know if Allan has started working more since taking care of family matters?
> Cypress has a nice depth to it. Same seller I got mine from and asked if they would translate my cert. I found it interesting that my black nephrite was described as fibrous matted structure hetian jade.



Allen made my sugar nephrite bangle. But he started a new job and has been busy.


----------



## Silver Mom

crosso said:


> Have to add, I think my most favorite of all the gorgeous nephrite bangles I've seen posted here - and there are many lovelies- would have to be Silver Mom's brilliant green Siberian square and Sunny ( I think belongs to zipcount ). If you ladies are reading, would you please tepost pics of your beauties? &#55357;&#56845;
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Awww you are sooooo sweet crosso.  Thank you, per your request I am posting my nephrite sets.  You have amazing pieces too!  Both Green Siberian and the Edward's Black as well as the EB earrings are made by dear Allan.  Love looking at everybody's Nephrites.  They are GORGEOUS!


----------



## crosso

Zipcount and Silver Mom, SWOON &#128525;&#128516;&#128149; I could look at these all day!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## designergoods

zipcount said:


> Today is nephrite day!  Just my white Hetian today. Sunny is from Luckybunny I think and she is the reason I started collecting. My ultimate goal is to get a blue one also but they are very rare.





Silver Mom said:


> Awww you are sooooo sweet crosso.  Thank you, per your request I am posting my nephrite sets.  You have amazing pieces too!  Both Green Siberian and the Edward's Black as well as the EB earrings are made by dear Allan.  Love looking at everybody's Nephrites.  They are GORGEOUS!


Gorgeous ladies , absolutely stunning with the diamonds and the natural mark against the white!
...thanks zip on the Allan update


----------



## crosso

Thanks so much, Molly! Good to see you and Milford &#128512;

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## teagansmum

I'm loving all your Hetian Jade!! Keep the photos coming ladies!!


----------



## Silver Mom

Whoops I forgot to add that Allan made the EB black ball pendant for me too for my black set and I had Alice set it for me.  They are so wonderful.


----------



## luckybunny

zipcount said:


> Today is nephrite day!  Just my white Hetian today. Sunny is from Luckybunny I think and she is the reason I started collecting. My ultimate goal is to get a blue one also but they are very rare.




@crosso thank you for remembering and complimenting Sunny!

@zipcount thank you - always happy to enable jade buying 

from left to right - jadeite, wood beads, BC nephrite beads, Hetian bangle, wood beads, Sunny


----------



## Silver Mom

crosso said:


> Zipcount and Silver Mom, SWOON &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56469; I could look at these all day!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app





designergoods said:


> Gorgeous ladies , absolutely stunning with the diamonds and the natural mark against the white!
> ...thanks zip on the Allan update





teagansmum said:


> I'm loving all your Hetian Jade!! Keep the photos coming ladies!!



Thank you jadies.  The feeling is mutual. Love all your beautiful pieces too!


----------



## Silver Mom

luckybunny said:


> @crosso thank you for remembering and complimenting sunny!
> 
> @zipcount thank you - always happy to enable jade buying
> 
> from left to right - jadeite, wood beads, bc nephrite beads, hetian bangle, wood beads, sunny


gorgy!!!!!!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

What gorgeous pieces of nephrite Jadies! I love seeing everyone's beautiful jewellery 
Pretty much if I were to comment on everyone's pics I would be saying "wow!!" over and over again but truly WOW to it all &#128525;


----------



## zipcount

Yes wow indeed. Beautiful nephrite sand thanks for your comps.


----------



## designergoods

luckybunny said:


> @crosso thank you for remembering and complimenting Sunny!
> 
> @zipcount thank you - always happy to enable jade buying
> 
> from left to right - jadeite, wood beads, BC nephrite beads, Hetian bangle, wood beads, Sunny


What a gorgeous stack! The BC beads are so unique in shape and provides depth to the smooth, larger bangles. Nice collection!


----------



## designergoods

All this nephrite talk inspired me to wear mine!


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> All this nephrite talk inspired me to wear mine!


I absolutely love your new bangle nephrite looks amazing love both of them [emoji257] [emoji257] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

zipcount said:


> Today is nephrite day!  Just my white Hetian today. Sunny is from Luckybunny I think and she is the reason I started collecting. My ultimate goal is to get a blue one also but they are very rare.


Stunning the white with splash of color very elegant looking [emoji146] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## designergoods

Lots love said:


> I absolutely love your new bangle nephrite looks amazing love both of them [emoji257] [emoji257]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


Ahhh thank you LL ,  you always have the nicest things to say


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> Ahhh thank you LL ,  you always have the nicest things to say


Thank you so much I love all the ladies jadeite and nephrite Bangles they are all so beautiful 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## designergoods

Lots love said:


> Thank you so much I love all the ladies jadeite and nephrite Bangles they are all so beautiful
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app



Love your pieces too! They are all special - especially Blueberry


----------



## Silver Mom

designergoods said:


> All this nephrite talk inspired me to wear mine!


Y U M M Y is all I can say.  Lucky you.


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> Love your pieces too! They are all special - especially Blueberry


Oh thank u so much for your kindness designergoods you are awesome [emoji253] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## designergoods

Silver Mom said:


> Y U M M Y is all I can say.  Lucky you.





Lots love said:


> Oh thank u so much for your kindness designergoods you are awesome [emoji253]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


Thank you ladies  we are all so lucky.
...love your description SM


----------



## Lots love

I love looking at everyone collection we are lucky to have such beautiful collections 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## luckybunny

designergoods said:


> What a gorgeous stack! The BC beads are so unique in shape and provides depth to the smooth, larger bangles. Nice collection!



@designergoods thank you so much! Although i would trade all my bangles (except sunny) for a barenia birkin #hermesgoals


----------



## designergoods

luckybunny said:


> @designergoods thank you so much! Although i would trade all my bangles (except sunny) for a barenia birkin #hermesgoals


Your welcome! 
...I totally understand, I had to consign some items  to get one! Here is my noir barenia while wearing my jade  beads 
I will send good thoughts your way in finding a special b-


----------



## luckybunny

^@designergoods GORGEOUS


----------



## crosso

designergoods said:


> Your welcome!
> ...I totally understand, I had to consign some items  to get one! Here is my noir barenia while wearing my jade  beads
> I will send good thoughts your way in finding a special b-


Great pic, you look fantastic! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

Happy dance!!! Meet my birthday bangle, "Celeste". I could wish she were a bit more translucent,  but I adore the deep lavender color. Weight, SG and certificate all check out. So thrilled! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## designergoods

crosso said:


> Great pic, you look fantastic!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app





luckybunny said:


> ^@designergoods GORGEOUS


LB, crosso -Thank you for your kind words

Crosso, OMGorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I really like the larger princess cut and the color is TDF!!! Could you pm me the seller plz


----------



## teagansmum

Designergoods, what a beautiful photo! So nice to see what you look like.
Crosso, please pm me with the seller!! She's gorgeous!! WOW!!


----------



## crosso

Ladies, the seller is the same Baghera got her latest bangle from, lenolegendtrade. Paid 20% under their asking price. BUT I had same experience she did. This is not the bangle that was pictured in the listing. I asked them to send pics of the actual bangle they would send me and this is not the same as the emailed picture either! Definitely a bait and switch - the bangle in the picture they sent me had greater translucency and better texture, but the one I received has more intense and even color. So proceed with caution!!! It's a  crap shoot buying from them I think. Like I said, the cert checks out and the SG I measured is 3.31.  I don't have a UV light to double check that, but I don't see any spiderweb crazing or color concentration in the veins. So, all in all, I'm quite happy with it, but can't recommend this seller with much confidence. I'm happy with the bangle I received but really NOT happy about this practice and am not sure what to do about it.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Silver Mom

crosso said:


> Ladies, the seller is the same Baghera got her latest bangle from, lenolegendtrade. Paid 20% under their asking price. BUT I had same experience she did. This is not the bangle that was pictured in the listing. I asked them to send pics of the actual bangle they would send me and this is not the same as the emailed picture either! Definitely a bait and switch - the bangle in the picture they sent me had greater translucency and better texture, but the one I received has more intense and even color. So proceed with caution!!! It's a  crap shoot buying from them I think. Like I said, the cert checks out and the SG I measured is 3.31.  I don't have a UV light to double check that, but I don't see any spiderweb crazing or color concentration in the veins. So, all in all, I'm quite happy with it, but can't recommend this seller with much confidence. I'm happy with the bangle I received but really NOT happy about this practice and am not sure what to do about it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Thank you for the info crosso.  The bangle is very beautiful though and I love the color.  Still think you got a beauty there.


----------



## crosso

crosso said:


> Ladies, the seller is the same Baghera got her latest bangle from, lenolegendtrade. Paid 20% under their asking price. BUT I had same experience she did. This is not the bangle that was pictured in the listing. I asked them to send pics of the actual bangle they would send me and this is not the same as the emailed picture either! Definitely a bait and switch - the bangle in the picture they sent me had greater translucency and better texture, but the one I received has more intense and even color. So proceed with caution!!! It's a  crap shoot buying from them I think. Like I said, the cert checks out and the SG I measured is 3.31.  I don't have a UV light to double check that, but I don't see any spiderweb crazing or color concentration in the veins. So, all in all, I'm quite happy with it, but can't recommend this seller with much confidence. I'm happy with the bangle I received but really NOT happy about this practice and am not sure what to do about it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Screenshot of the cert website. Was able to translate with Chrome, so at least I know it's as legitimate of a cert as any other Chinese one.





Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

Thank you designergoods, teagansmum and Silver Mom! I do really like it. If the texture were better, it would be my dream bangle, but I'm happy I was,able to get one even close to my dream bangle without robbing a bank, lol!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## teagansmum

crosso said:


> Thank you designergoods, teagansmum and Silver Mom! I do really like it. If the texture were better, it would be my dream bangle, but I'm happy I was,able to get one even close to my dream bangle without robbing a bank, lol!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



She really is gorgeous! You hit it lucky as everything checks out. I am finding it a hit and miss with a lot of Ebay sellers but it's the risk we take. Since January I have had to dispute more purchases than i have in the past 5 years!
Still worth taking a chance when it turns out good. 
Thank you for sharing the seller. Hoping for more Celeste photos to come.


----------



## Silver Mom

crosso said:


> Thank you designergoods, teagansmum and Silver Mom! I do really like it. If the texture were better, it would be my dream bangle, but I'm happy I was,able to get one even close to my dream bangle without robbing a bank, lol!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Crosso, seriously she is very pretty.


----------



## designergoods

crosso said:


> Thank you designergoods, teagansmum and Silver Mom! I do really like it. If the texture were better, it would be my dream bangle, but I'm happy I was,able to get one even close to my dream bangle without robbing a bank, lol!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


It is very difficult with some sellers and I would feel the same. I think overall, you got a good bangle with strong lavender color. It would take a lot of $$$$ to get strong color and good texture. It is beautiful...Now lets see a mod shot!


----------



## cdtracing

designergoods said:


> Your welcome!
> ...I totally understand, I had to consign some items  to get one! Here is my noir barenia while wearing my jade  beads
> I will send good thoughts your way in finding a special b-



Fabulous!!!


----------



## cdtracing

crosso said:


> Happy dance!!! Meet my birthday bangle, "Celeste". I could wish she were a bit more translucent,  but I adore the deep lavender color. Weight, SG and certificate all check out. So thrilled!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



Gorgeous!!  I love the deep lavender color!!  I'm so happy for you!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Your welcome!
> ...I totally understand, I had to consign some items  to get one! Here is my noir barenia while wearing my jade  beads
> I will send good thoughts your way in finding a special b-



You're gorgeous DG - Beautiful &#128521;


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> You're gorgeous DG - Beautiful &#128521;


AGREE.  Gorgeous!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Happy dance!!! Meet my birthday bangle, "Celeste". I could wish she were a bit more translucent,  but I adore the deep lavender color. Weight, SG and certificate all check out. So thrilled!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



Happy Birthday Crosso! Celeste is out of this world. Such an intense purple!


----------



## crosso

Thanks so much for the compliments and birthday wishes, jadies!  Here are mod shots in evening light in the car and in the yard. I do feel divine with her on my wrist, hence the name 'Celeste' (=heavenly)!&#128522; Sorry for being a forum hog, I'm just enamored! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Silver Mom

crosso said:


> Thanks so much for the compliments and birthday wishes, jadies!  Here are mod shots in evening light in the car and in the yard. I do feel divine with her on my wrist, hence the name 'Celeste' (=heavenly)!&#128522; Sorry for being a forum hog, I'm just enamored!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Ho sooooo gorgeous!  Hog away........


----------



## teagansmum

crosso said:


> Thanks so much for the compliments and birthday wishes, jadies!  Here are mod shots in evening light in the car and in the yard. I do feel divine with her on my wrist, hence the name 'Celeste' (=heavenly)!&#128522; Sorry for being a forum hog, I'm just enamored!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app




She's so dreamy!!!! Yes, Hog away!


----------



## designergoods

teagansmum said:


> Designergoods, what a beautiful photo! So nice to see what you look like.
> Crosso, please pm me with the seller!! She's gorgeous!! WOW!!





cdtracing said:


> Fabulous!!!





2boys_jademommy said:


> You're gorgeous DG - Beautiful &#128521;





Silver Mom said:


> AGREE.  Gorgeous!



Thank you everyone :shame:You are all wonderful...always enjoy chatting Jade with you all


----------



## designergoods

crosso said:


> Thanks so much for the compliments and birthday wishes, jadies!  Here are mod shots in evening light in the car and in the yard. I do feel divine with her on my wrist, hence the name 'Celeste' (=heavenly)!&#128522; Sorry for being a forum hog, I'm just enamored!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



Wowza looks perfect! Happy birthdayresents


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Thanks so much for the compliments and birthday wishes, jadies!  Here are mod shots in evening light in the car and in the yard. I do feel divine with her on my wrist, hence the name 'Celeste' (=heavenly)!&#128522; Sorry for being a forum hog, I'm just enamored!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



Post as many pics as you want - we love seeing beautiful Jade here &#128512;
I can't get over the intensity of the purple and it is a true purple - not a pink lavender or blue lavender but violet almost. It's the colour of the honeysuckle flower in the pic.


----------



## Molly0

Congrats Crosso.  What a a beauty!


----------



## RedPeony

crosso said:


> Thanks so much for the compliments and birthday wishes, jadies!  Here are mod shots in evening light in the car and in the yard. I do feel divine with her on my wrist, hence the name 'Celeste' (=heavenly)![emoji4] Sorry for being a forum hog, I'm just enamored!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app




OMG!!!!!! It's beautiful!!!!


----------



## RedPeony

Remember my monkey pendant from ages ago? A pair of monkeys atop a gourd and gold ingots?





I never ended up wearing it. I gave it to a good friend of mine who was having a difficult time. I miss it a lot but feel like it's not meant to be mine anymore. 

Well I finally found a replacement!! Actually I found two. [emoji16]





This one is a single monkey on top of a peach. 




And I couldn't resist this monkey on a ruyi!

Hoping they fill my monkey gap.


----------



## cdtracing

crosso said:


> Thanks so much for the compliments and birthday wishes, jadies!  Here are mod shots in evening light in the car and in the yard. I do feel divine with her on my wrist, hence the name 'Celeste' (=heavenly)!&#128522; Sorry for being a forum hog, I'm just enamored!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



Celeste looks beautiful on your wrist!  Congratulations on your new addition to your jade family & hope your birthday was wonderful!


----------



## cdtracing

RedPeony said:


> Remember my monkey pendant from ages ago? A pair of monkeys atop a gourd and gold ingots?
> 
> View attachment 3335380
> View attachment 3335381
> 
> 
> I never ended up wearing it. I gave it to a good friend of mine who was having a difficult time. I miss it a lot but feel like it's not meant to be mine anymore.
> 
> Well I finally found a replacement!! Actually I found two. [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3335382
> View attachment 3335383
> 
> 
> This one is a single monkey on top of a peach.
> 
> View attachment 3335384
> 
> 
> And I couldn't resist this monkey on a ruyi!
> 
> Hoping they fill my monkey gap.



How beautiful!  They should fill the monkey gap just fine.  Love the bales.


----------



## udalrike

Everyone has got so beautiful new (and old) pieces.....

Yesterday my new bangle came. It is VERY nice but too tight. It might be a permanent bangle if I wore it. 
Here it is:


----------



## udalrike

With it came the obsidian bracelet:


----------



## udalrike

The colours are paler than in real life....


----------



## udalrike

My monkey on a peach:


----------



## udalrike

Looks lavender, is a beautiful green indeed.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

RedPeony said:


> Remember my monkey pendant from ages ago? A pair of monkeys atop a gourd and gold ingots?
> 
> View attachment 3335380
> View attachment 3335381
> 
> 
> I never ended up wearing it. I gave it to a good friend of mine who was having a difficult time. I miss it a lot but feel like it's not meant to be mine anymore.
> 
> Well I finally found a replacement!! Actually I found two. [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3335382
> View attachment 3335383
> 
> 
> This one is a single monkey on top of a peach.
> 
> View attachment 3335384
> 
> 
> And I couldn't resist this monkey on a ruyi!
> 
> Hoping they fill my monkey gap.



That was very kind of you to gift your friend during a time of need Red and you get rewarded with 2 pretty monkey pendants! Love their translucence! Is this your year? My older son is born in year of the monkey


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Everyone has got so beautiful new (and old) pieces.....
> 
> Yesterday my new bangle came. It is VERY nice but too tight. It might be a permanent bangle if I wore it.
> Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 3335536



Oh no Uli that's too bad...maybe in the winter when it's colder it will slip on more easily. It's so fun and whimsical I do hope you get the chance to get some wear out of it 

i love your monkey on a peach pendant!


----------



## fanofjadeite

udalrike said:


> Everyone has got so beautiful new (and old) pieces.....
> 
> Yesterday my new bangle came. It is VERY nice but too tight. It might be a permanent bangle if I wore it.
> Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 3335536


uli, i LOVE your new bangle very much  it seems like yours has more yellowish patches. the rest of the bangles the seller listed, look more green. i think yours more unique.


----------



## cdtracing

udalrike said:


> Everyone has got so beautiful new (and old) pieces.....
> 
> Yesterday my new bangle came. It is VERY nice but too tight. It might be a permanent bangle if I wore it.
> Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 3335536





udalrike said:


> With it came the obsidian bracelet:
> 
> View attachment 3335537





udalrike said:


> My monkey on a peach:
> 
> View attachment 3335538



Oh, WOW, Udalrike!!  Gorgeous treasures!!  Love the color palette of your new bracelet!  Lots of depth & texture & so unique!!   And the carved obsidian bracelet is so cool!  I just love dragons!!

Monkey on a peach looks lovely!!  I may have to get me one, too.


----------



## teagansmum

Uli, I love your new pieces. So unique and I do wish your new bangle would have been a perfect fit, but it is true that some days bangles just glide on and other days they need soap.
Some days My-Laysia glides on and I forget that some times she doesn't and panic when I feel pressure when pushing her over and then run for the soap!

Red, I remember your monkey pendant and that was so nice of you to give it to your friend. It was meant to be finding two more beautiful ones with very cute faces!


----------



## Jade4Me

Happy birthday, crosso! LOVE your new lavender princess bangle and great job redoing your lavender plaque bracelet! The pastel colors of the beryl beads very nicely compliment the lavender jade!

Woo hoo Tea on finally receiving your gorgeous bangle, Malaysia!

Silver Mom, beautiful nephrite set beautifully by your awesome jeweler, Alice!

designergoods, congrats on your super chubby dark nephrite bangle! I just love the feel of my black/dark green nephrite bangles - they seem the smoothest and most buttery of all the colors of nephrite I have. Looking beautiful and tres chic in your mod shot with your noir barenia (and jade )!

Lovely pendants, Red Peony! Monkeys carved in jade are so cute and I think I may have a jade peach pendant with a monkey, too. Will have to dig it out and post pics to see if everyone agrees the cute creature is actually a monkey!

Uli, your new bangle is so fun and unique looking! Does it go on with soap or hair conditioner? Your black obsidian bracelet is such a great powerful looking statement piece! You had mention amazonite bangles and I don't know how reputable this seller is, but here's their listing anyway. An amazonite bangle may be an alternative to that rare elusive blue jade bangle!  

https://www.etsy.com/listing/267039984/1pcs-natural-amazonite-bangle


----------



## Lots love

udalrike said:


> Everyone has got so beautiful new (and old) pieces.....
> 
> Yesterday my new bangle came. It is VERY nice but too tight. It might be a permanent bangle if I wore it.
> Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 3335536


I really love this can u please tell me where u got this beautiful pieces 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## designergoods

Red Peony! Those pendants are adorable and you still have your two monkeys but now on two separate pendants! Really like how they are each unique with different colors.

Uli, Love your Willie bangle! Maybe, as others mentioned, try soap, lotion, oil, etc (the things we do to get our bangles on Your black obsidian bracelet is so black like a black widow, powerful and mystical! 

Jade4Me, thank you for your sweet comments. I really like my black, dark nephrite like yours and have enjoyed wearing mine. It is so silky smooth, its amazing how they can polish it perfectly. Always hesitant with full body mod shots...dont want to scare people away


----------



## Cyanide Rose

My my my, boy have I missed a ton of beautiful additions. WOW, they are all so gorgeous and they all look amazing on! Congratulations Jadies on all of your new beauties[emoji7]


----------



## Silver Mom

Jade4Me said:


> Happy birthday, crosso! LOVE your new lavender princess bangle and great job redoing your lavender plaque bracelet! The pastel colors of the beryl beads very nicely compliment the lavender jade!
> 
> Woo hoo Tea on finally receiving your gorgeous bangle, Malaysia!
> 
> Silver Mom, beautiful nephrite set beautifully by your awesome jeweler, Alice!
> 
> designergoods, congrats on your super chubby dark nephrite bangle! I just love the feel of my black/dark green nephrite bangles - they seem the smoothest and most buttery of all the colors of nephrite I have. Looking beautiful and tres chic in your mod shot with your noir barenia (and jade )!
> 
> Lovely pendants, Red Peony! Monkeys carved in jade are so cute and I think I may have a jade peach pendant with a monkey, too. Will have to dig it out and post pics to see if everyone agrees the cute creature is actually a monkey!
> 
> Uli, your new bangle is so fun and unique looking! Does it go on with soap or hair conditioner? Your black obsidian bracelet is such a great powerful looking statement piece! You had mention amazonite bangles and I don't know how reputable this seller is, but here's their listing anyway. An amazonite bangle may be an alternative to that rare elusive blue jade bangle!
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/267039984/1pcs-natural-amazonite-bangle


Thanks so much J4M.  Have a great weekend.


----------



## udalrike

Thank you for your comments, ladies!
The problem with the Willy bangle is that I am sure I would get it on but I am NOT sure if I would get it off....  I am trying to lose weight at the moment anyway, so maybe it will work in a few weeks.
The seller of the bangle and bracelet is reikocrystalbeads on ebay.
There you can also find some amazing aquamarine and amazonite bangles (much more expensive than the one you posted, Jade4me).
Happy belated birthday, Crosso!


----------



## RedPeony

Hello everyone!! So nice to see you again Uli and Tea. Anyone else with monkey pendants?

2boys, yes! I'm a monkey!! [emoji204]

Today I went to the art gallery and saw some beautiful Jade and I took a photo for you ladies. 




This Jade and crystal ornament is from 669 AD! Incredible, right?





I'm wearing my pair of dragons and pearl nephrite bangles stacked with red cinnabar bangles, a charm bracelet of old charms from Hong Kong, and a Shanghai Tang enamel bangle.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

RedPeony said:


> Hello everyone!! So nice to see you again Uli and Tea. Anyone else with monkey pendants?
> 
> 2boys, yes! I'm a monkey!! [emoji204]
> 
> Today I went to the art gallery and saw some beautiful Jade and I took a photo for you ladies.
> 
> View attachment 3336479
> 
> 
> This Jade and crystal ornament is from 669 AD! Incredible, right?
> 
> View attachment 3336480
> View attachment 3336481
> 
> 
> I'm wearing my pair of dragons and pearl nephrite bangles stacked with red cinnabar bangles, a charm bracelet of old charms from Hong Kong, and a Shanghai Tang enamel bangle.




Beautiful Red Peony! I really like the cinnabar bangle with the dragon nephrite bangles. It's really a nice contrast, it's quite lovely. 

The art gallery piece is amazing! It truly is a gorgeous piece. I bet that is one heavy necklace [emoji5]&#65039; I love going to the art gallery, the museum as well. I could stay in the museum for hours. I love looking at everything. It's amazing to me how these pieces have stood the test of time [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Just wanted to share what I'm wearing today. Thank you for letting me share [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Crosso, that lavender is gorgeous!! Do you know if there is a way to test color treatment at home? Is UV light just for B treatments? Some of you may remember how lavender crazy I am. 

I asked the seller if there was one my size and he said there was. Not sure if that is very convenient or just a happy coincidence.  It just seems suspiciously low priced to me at $350 for that kind of color. Attached photo.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Either way, it's beautiful, Crosso! Sorry don't mean to diminish your purchase at all, so I hope you don't take it that way!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

crosso said:


> Saw a pendant similar in shape to the melon one that GeGe has listed on ebay preciousjadeite store. Less expensive and prettier color. [emoji6]
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app







2boys_jademommy said:


> Then I think a lavender heart would be great There are other shapes such as a peach that would be pretty too. Does she only like lavender jade - how about other colours?







Cyanide Rose said:


> I totally agree.  A lavender Jade heart would be a really beautiful gift. I also love the leaf pendants. They are usually a pretty good size and can have some really amazing translucence . A donut is also a nice option, they are a classic and timeless shape that (IMO) represents longevity.  A butterfly would be great too. Good luck with your search. I'm sure you will find the perfect pendant for your mom [emoji4]




Thanks for the suggestions ladies!

I'm looking at few on jojo, Gege, and Silver Mom's jeweler Alice as well as her daughter. The Jojo ones are on my computer but here are a couple that I like from Alice that are really modern. They look like a catalog or ad though, I asked for more photos. It's hard to get photos from Alice though because I think they don't usually sell in this manner.





Crosso or anyone else, have you bought from preciousjadeite, it too seems low priced for the quality in the photos.


----------



## crosso

*NYC Princess* said:


> Thanks for the suggestions ladies!
> 
> I'm looking at few on jojo, Gege, and Silver Mom's jeweler Alice as well as her daughter. The Jojo ones are on my computer but here are a couple that I like from Alice that are really modern. They look like a catalog or ad though, I asked for more photos. It's hard to get photos from Alice though because I think they don't usually sell in this manner.
> View attachment 3336679
> 
> View attachment 3336681
> 
> 
> Crosso or anyone else, have you bought from preciousjadeite, it too seems low priced for the quality in the photos.


I bought this pendant from her, it was $85, I think and is certified grade a. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## *NYC Princess*

crosso said:


> I bought this pendant from her, it was $85, I think and is certified grade a.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app




Big and bold!


----------



## cdtracing

RedPeony said:


> Hello everyone!! So nice to see you again Uli and Tea. Anyone else with monkey pendants?
> 
> 2boys, yes! I'm a monkey!! [emoji204]
> 
> Today I went to the art gallery and saw some beautiful Jade and I took a photo for you ladies.
> 
> View attachment 3336479
> 
> 
> This Jade and crystal ornament is from 669 AD! Incredible, right?
> 
> View attachment 3336480
> View attachment 3336481
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing my pair of dragons and pearl nephrite bangles stacked with red cinnabar bangles, a charm bracelet of old charms from Hong Kong, and a Shanghai Tang enamel bangle.



RP, your stacks are gorgeous!!  I love the pairing of your jade dragons with the cinnabar bangle.   They look stunning together!

WOW, just WOW!  These really old antique pieces are truly museum pieces & it's  amazing the quality of workmanship that went into them.  Thank you for posting!


----------



## crosso

*NYC Princess* said:


> Big and bold!


This was a closeup to try to show the carving, it's about 2 inches long, so big ,but not too huge. I liked the little mandarin ducks &#9786;

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

*NYC Princess* said:


> Crosso, that lavender is gorgeous!! Do you know if there is a way to test color treatment at home? Is UV light just for B treatments? Some of you may remember how lavender crazy I am.
> 
> I asked the seller if there was one my size and he said there was. Not sure if that is very convenient or just a happy coincidence.  It just seems suspiciously low priced to me at $350 for that kind of color. Attached photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3336684
> 
> 
> Either way, it's beautiful, Crosso! Sorry don't mean to diminish your purchase at all, so I hope you don't take it that way!


Not at all, NYC, I was suspicious too, but everything checks out on the one I received. FYI, that is the EXACT  picture they messaged me of the one they would supposedly  send when I asked for a pic of the  'actual' bangle I was purchasing. I'm happy with mine, but clearly what you see is NOT what you get! The one I received is medium grained, only slightly translucent in direct light, but more intensely and evenly colored. Which seems to be natural and is certified grade a, but only time will tell. I'm very tempted to buy a uv light now and/or send it off for GIA testing even though the price was quite low if it is entirely natural. If it is, I would be tempted to take my chances again, even if they chose the bangle for me! But I am at an end of active collecting unless I divest a few to upgrade and so far, am too time-crunched/lazy to do so.
UV light will show fluorescence if there are dyes present. By eye, if there is concentrated color in veins and/or stone lines you can tell or if the outer surface appears to have a fine spiderwebbed appearance that can tip you off that the stone has been 'opened' with acid to allow either dye or polymers or both to penetrate.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

crosso said:


> Not at all, NYC, I was suspicious too, but everything checks out on the one I received. FYI, that is the EXACT  picture they messaged me of the one they would supposedly  send when I asked for a pic of the  'actual' bangle I was purchasing. I'm happy with mine, but clearly what you see is NOT what you get! The one I received is medium grained, only slightly translucent in direct light, but more intensely and evenly colored. Which seems to be natural and is certified grade a, but only time will tell. I'm very tempted to buy a uv light now and/or send it off for GIA testing even though the price was quite low if it is entirely natural. If it is, I would be tempted to take my chances again, even if they chose the bangle for me! But I am at an end of active collecting unless I divest a few to upgrade and so far, am too time-crunched/lazy to do so.
> UV light will show fluorescence if there are dyes present. By eye, if there is concentrated color in veins and/or stone lines you can tell or if the outer surface appears to have a fine spiderwebbed appearance that can tip you off that the stone has been 'opened' with acid to allow either dye or polymers or both to penetrate.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Here's a close up pic to show the grain and texture of mine. Much less finely textured and translucent than the picture they sent.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## *NYC Princess*

crosso said:


> Here's a close up pic to show the grain and texture of mine. Much less finely textured and translucent than the picture they sent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app




Was yours also in the $350ish range if I may ask? I haven't seen color like that in this price range. Looking at ones posted by likes of jojo jade or Koojade, they seem to be $10k+. Regardless, it's beautiful 

I bought a UV light in the past to test for cat urine lol but I don't think it's very effective. What kind of UV light do you ladies have? I'm considering asking for it with a written promise for a return if it's found be treated. I remember Claire had used this method before. Does she still post? I don't visit the jade thread often anymore but she used to provide such great knowledge.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

If the lavender bangle is legit, maybe I can get for my mom for Mother's Day, and "borrow" it sometimes ha! We are the same size.


----------



## Silver Mom

crosso said:


> Not at all, NYC, I was suspicious too, but everything checks out on the one I received. FYI, that is the EXACT  picture they messaged me of the one they would supposedly  send when I asked for a pic of the  'actual' bangle I was purchasing. I'm happy with mine, but clearly what you see is NOT what you get! The one I received is medium grained, only slightly translucent in direct light, but more intensely and evenly colored. Which seems to be natural and is certified grade a, but only time will tell. I'm very tempted to buy a uv light now and/or send it off for GIA testing even though the price was quite low if it is entirely natural. If it is, I would be tempted to take my chances again, even if they chose the bangle for me! But I am at an end of active collecting unless I divest a few to upgrade and so far, am too time-crunched/lazy to do so.
> UV light will show fluorescence if there are dyes present. By eye, if there is concentrated color in veins and/or stone lines you can tell or if the outer surface appears to have a fine spiderwebbed appearance that can tip you off that the stone has been 'opened' with acid to allow either dye or polymers or both to penetrate.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Crosso, I did message the lenolegendtrade company and asked them what their guarantee was and they said they guarantee that the bangle that I asked them about was grade A from the Mineral Resources Supervision Testing Center of the PR China Land and Resource Ministry.  I told them that I googled that company and found absolutely nothing on it but if I bought from them would they honor what the GIA says because I have all my bangles certified by the GIA.  They said that they would not because they have never heard of the GIA and don't know what their standards are and might say that it is not Grade A because their company has already certified it as Grade A.  I asked them that if I find that it is not a Grade A would they refund as well as pay all shipping costs and they said they would not because it has already been certified as Grade A by their company.  Because I am not sure  and don't want to take a chance I decided not to get it.  Shucks it was a really nice looking bangle too.

Aloha NYCP!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Silver Mom said:


> Crosso, I did message the lenolegendtrade company and asked them what their guarantee was and they said they guarantee that the bangle that I asked them about was grade A from the Mineral Resources Supervision Testing Center of the PR China Land and Resource Ministry.  I told them that I googled that company and found absolutely nothing on it but if I bought from them would they honor what the GIA says because I have all my bangles certified by the GIA.  They said that they would not because they have never heard of the GIA and don't know what their standards are and might say that it is not Grade A because their company has already certified it as Grade A.  I asked them that if I find that it is not a Grade A would they refund as well as pay all shipping costs and they said they would not because it has already been certified as Grade A by their company.  Because I am not sure  and don't want to take a chance I decided not to get it.  Shucks it was a really nice looking bangle too.
> 
> Aloha NYCP!




Hmm looks like you asked the same question I was going to. What kind of jewelry company has never heard of GIA?


----------



## Silver Mom

*NYC Princess* said:


> Hmm looks like you asked the same question I was going to. What kind of jewelry company has never heard of GIA?


Theirs I guess.  I was sad about that.

NYCP, I will send you my email to them and their response through your email.  If I can find it.


----------



## Silver Mom

crosso said:


> Here's a close up pic to show the grain and texture of mine. Much less finely textured and translucent than the picture they sent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Such an amazingly beautiful color though crosso.  Anybody would love this.


----------



## Silver Mom

crosso said:


> Here's a close up pic to show the grain and texture of mine. Much less finely textured and translucent than the picture they sent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


By the way Crosso, if the picture that NYCP posted is the exact same picture that they sent to you I rather have the color of the bangle that you received.  It is a much brighter prettier shade.


----------



## crosso

Silver Mom said:


> Crosso, I did message the lenolegendtrade company and asked them what their guarantee was and they said they guarantee that the bangle that I asked them about was grade A from the Mineral Resources Supervision Testing Center of the PR China Land and Resource Ministry.  I told them that I googled that company and found absolutely nothing on it but if I bought from them would they honor what the GIA says because I have all my bangles certified by the GIA.  They said that they would not because they have never heard of the GIA and don't know what their standards are and might say that it is not Grade A because their company has already certified it as Grade A.  I asked them that if I find that it is not a Grade A would they refund as well as pay all shipping costs and they said they would not because it has already been certified as Grade A by their company.  Because I am not sure  and don't want to take a chance I decided not to get it.  Shucks it was a really nice looking bangle too.
> 
> Aloha NYCP!


That is surprising that they do not recognize GIA. But this is China - they really have no need to recognize international certification as the majority of jade sales are within China and there are testing centers in all the major eastern cities. Guangzhou is near Hong Kong and is a major entry point for jade from Myanmar into the Chinese market. I have several certificates from different sellers with this same address in Guangzhou and was able to use the website listed on each to verify the certificate. Lamd and Resources Ministry is a governmental body that oversees all of the mineral resource testing centers throughout China. From my coworkers in China, I have learned that westerners are not always able to access these sites, especially through Google, which is not allowed through the 'great firewall'. We cannot even use Google products (Google docs, etc) to exchange business documents.  My friends in Tianjin have verified my certs for me and advised that any with the following acronyms are recognized as legitimate industry  quality certificates: CMA, CNAS, ISO, GTC and ilac-MRA. 
The only reason I can think of that tgey would sell at what we consider to be such a low price is that this a new shop looking to build feedback. Since watching them initially when Baghera mentioned them, their prices have risen 10% in a matter of weeks. 
Not saying anyone should or shouldn't buy from them, but for what I paid, I'm satisfied &#9786; 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Silver Mom

You might have gotten a SUPER DEAL and I am very happy happy happy for you dear crosso.  Please continue to post modeling pictures your bangle is mucho pretty.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

RedPeony said:


> Hello everyone!! So nice to see you again Uli and Tea. Anyone else with monkey pendants?
> 
> 2boys, yes! I'm a monkey!! [emoji204]
> 
> Today I went to the art gallery and saw some beautiful Jade and I took a photo for you ladies.
> 
> View attachment 3336479
> 
> 
> This Jade and crystal ornament is from 669 AD! Incredible, right?
> 
> View attachment 3336480
> View attachment 3336481
> 
> 
> I'm wearing my pair of dragons and pearl nephrite bangles stacked with red cinnabar bangles, a charm bracelet of old charms from Hong Kong, and a Shanghai Tang enamel bangle.



Hi Red I like your nephrite bangle and I love the way you incorporate red into your accessories. The red bangles and shoes are adorable!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Just wanted to share what I'm wearing today. Thank you for letting me share [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3336596



Pearls + nephrite = classics beauty 
I love the ring and bracelet stack. Beautiful.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Here's a close up pic to show the grain and texture of mine. Much less finely textured and translucent than the picture they sent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



Crosso the colour is amazing and I agree with Silvermom - I think I like your bangle more than the one in the sellers pic. Even though it is not as translucent the colour is insanely intense which more than makes up for it. &#128525;


----------



## Lots love

Good evening I though I change to more springtime look
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Thank you all for letting me share 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Pearls + nephrite = classics beauty
> 
> I love the ring and bracelet stack. Beautiful.







crosso said:


> Here's a close up pic to show the grain and texture of mine. Much less finely textured and translucent than the picture they sent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app







Lots love said:


> Good evening I though I change to more springtime look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for letting me share
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app




2BM_JM, Thank you so much. I really like the the two of them together. They seem to really compliment each other nicely [emoji4]

Crosso, your new bangle is phenomenal. Congratulations on that beauty, it looks great on you [emoji4]

Lots love,  love you bangle!  It's fits you perfectly [emoji6]


----------



## Lots love

Cyanide Rose said:


> 2BM_JM, Thank you so much. I really like the the two of them together. They seem to really compliment each other nicely [emoji4]
> 
> Crosso, your new bangle is phenomenal. Congratulations on that beauty, it looks great on you [emoji4]
> 
> Lots love,  love you bangle!  It's fits you perfectly [emoji6]


Thank you so much cyanide rose appreciate it [emoji135] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## RedPeony

Hello everyone! Thanks for your lovely comments. Yes, I love red!!

Gosh with all the lavender talk I've been looking... Even though I can't buy anything and have never been a huge lavender fan...!

Today's stacks, ring and earrings:






My jade beads and jade phoenix ring, plus my money bag earrings.


----------



## RedPeony

Simple combination of whites, blues and lavenders:


----------



## Lots love

Good morning to you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














[emoji253] [emoji5] thank u for letting me share my spring bangle makes me feel springing 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## RedPeony

Lots love it's a very pretty spring green!


----------



## Lots love

RedPeony said:


> Lots love it's a very pretty spring green!


Thank u so much red pony I love your collection it's so awesome looking [emoji257] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## soramillay

Hi Jade lovers, this is my first post in this thread but I have been admiring your beautiful jade collections for a while. I wanted to ask you for an opinion. I'm looking at this vintage bangle on Etsy. Does it look like jade to you? (Not looking for authentication, just experience.)




I have never seen jade of that strong an olive green to brown tone, which makes me think it might be serpentine. I like the way it looks though. My own humble jade set (below) is of the light icy green tones. I also have a brooch made of classic dark green BC nephrite.


----------



## RedPeony

soramillay said:


> Hi Jade lovers, this is my first post in this thread but I have been admiring your beautiful jade collections for a while. I wanted to ask you for an opinion. I'm looking at this vintage bangle on Etsy. Does it look like jade to you? (Not looking for authentication, just experience.)
> 
> View attachment 3337420
> 
> 
> I have never seen jade of that strong an olive green to brown tone, which makes me think it might be serpentine. I like the way it looks though. My own humble jade set (below) is of the light icy green tones. I also have a brooch made of classic dark green BC nephrite.
> 
> View attachment 3337422




Welcome!

Without knowing too much about the jade bangle, I can't say for sure, but I have definitely seen jade in that olive brown tone. It's too late/dark here for me to take a photo of one of mine for you in the right light, but I have two jade rings/bands in those tones:




Your set is beautiful!


----------



## RedPeony

Another couple of photos to illustrate the different shades of green in the ring bands I have:




The two behind are more olive/brown than the ones in front. 

This is how I like to stack my rings:


----------



## RedPeony

One more, of my first jade bangle from early 2014 which started my jade collecting spree, named Olive Kiss:




It looks a lot darker/greener in the photo by lamplight, in the daylight it has quite an olive shade.


----------



## soramillay

RedPeony said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Without knowing too much about the jade bangle, I can't say for sure, but I have definitely seen jade in that olive brown tone. It's too late/dark here for me to take a photo of one of mine for you in the right light, but I have two jade rings/bands in those tones:
> 
> View attachment 3337427
> 
> 
> Your set is beautiful!


Thank you, that's very helpful and those bands are beautifully translucent! 

I don't think the seller knows too much about it either. She says it's from the 60s, she got it from a trusted UK dealer, has used a presidium tester on it and it's shiny and scratch-free. She sells vintage gold jewelry, and this is the only jade piece she has in her store. I thought what might be more indicative could be the weight, which is 48g (inner diameter 2 3/8", rounded cut), very comparable to other jade bangles from verifiable sources.


----------



## soramillay

RedPeony said:


> One more, of my first jade bangle from early 2014 which started my jade collecting spree, named Olive Kiss:
> 
> View attachment 3337434
> 
> 
> It looks a lot darker/greener in the photo by lamplight, in the daylight it has quite an olive shade.


Olive Kiss is a beautiful bangle! Doesn't look too olive by indoor light as you've said, but I love the saturation of the green. I should name my bangles too... well, once I have more than one


----------



## RedPeony

Soramillay, some of the others will be able to help you with specific gravity tests, I think. Geologically speaking jadeite often comprises a mix of several minerals, which affects the colour and shade. 

Thanks for the compliments on the ring bands, I think as they are so small and so thin they are more likely to be translucent compared to bangles made from jade of a similar quality.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

soramillay said:


> Hi Jade lovers, this is my first post in this thread but I have been admiring your beautiful jade collections for a while. I wanted to ask you for an opinion. I'm looking at this vintage bangle on Etsy. Does it look like jade to you? (Not looking for authentication, just experience.)
> 
> View attachment 3337420
> 
> 
> I have never seen jade of that strong an olive green to brown tone, which makes me think it might be serpentine. I like the way it looks though. My own humble jade set (below) is of the light icy green tones. I also have a brooch made of classic dark green BC nephrite.
> 
> View attachment 3337422



Welcome Soramillay! 
I think it looks like jadiete but no expert here and so just my opinion. Are you thinking of getting it?
I like your minty green bangle &#128512;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Red And Lotslove I love your bangles of the day!
LL your bangle is perfect for Spring &#128526;
And Red your lavender bangle and ring  is gorgeous with your pretty red manicure


----------



## RedPeony

Thanks 2boys! What are you wearing today?


----------



## soramillay

RedPeony said:


> Soramillay, some of the others will be able to help you with specific gravity tests, I think. Geologically speaking jadeite often comprises a mix of several minerals, which affects the colour and shade.
> 
> Thanks for the compliments on the ring bands, I think as they are so small and so thin they are more likely to be translucent compared to bangles made from jade of a similar quality.



Thanks RedPeony! I will wait for more opinions then.



2boys_jademommy said:


> Welcome Soramillay!
> I think it looks like jadiete but no expert here and so just my opinion. Are you thinking of getting it?
> I like your minty green bangle &#128512;



Hi 2boys_jademommy! Yes, I'm thinking of getting it as I've sort of fallen in love with its green to brown transition and traditional shape. Think for me I want to make sure I love it for what it is, then whether it is really jadeite or not will become less important (although I will still like to know). I enjoy all kinds of semi-precious stones and have a little bit of everything including agate, aventurine, carnelian, mookaite, larimer, lapis lazuli etc, mostly in the form of rings


----------



## Cyanide Rose

RedPeony said:


> Simple combination of whites, blues and lavenders:
> 
> View attachment 3337305
> View attachment 3337306
> View attachment 3337307
> View attachment 3337308







Lots love said:


> Good morning to you all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji253] [emoji5] thank u for letting me share my spring bangle makes me feel springing
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app







RedPeony said:


> One more, of my first jade bangle from early 2014 which started my jade collecting spree, named Olive Kiss:
> 
> View attachment 3337434
> 
> 
> It looks a lot darker/greener in the photo by lamplight, in the daylight it has quite an olive shade.




Jade beauties all around. [emoji173]&#65039; them all. 

Red Peony, I love how you mirror your Jade on both wrist while adding a subtle splash of uniqueness to both wrist. Your Jade collection is just amazing and quite abundant. I love the idea of having two of everything, although my DH would not agree with me [emoji6]

Lots love, beautiful pieces. I love seeing what you post. They all seem to have so much character [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Cyanide Rose

soramillay said:


> Hi Jade lovers, this is my first post in this thread but I have been admiring your beautiful jade collections for a while. I wanted to ask you for an opinion. I'm looking at this vintage bangle on Etsy. Does it look like jade to you? (Not looking for authentication, just experience.)
> 
> View attachment 3337420
> 
> 
> I have never seen jade of that strong an olive green to brown tone, which makes me think it might be serpentine. I like the way it looks though. My own humble jade set (below) is of the light icy green tones. I also have a brooch made of classic dark green BC nephrite.
> 
> View attachment 3337422




Hi soramillay, I love the flow of your collection. It's quite lovely. Lately I've been obsessed with wearing beads with bangles and your bead bracelet is beautiful. Graduating beads is something you don't see too often in a bracelet. 

I think the bangle in question is gorgeous and I love the idea of liking it no matter what it is. It's hard to decipher whether it is Jade from the photo but if the seller accepts returns and you are still on the fence about purchasing it. You could always purchase it and do a specific gravity test at home, then return it if it doesn't pan out to be Jade. I really do love the earthy tone of the bangle. If you do decide to purchase it, please let us know what you think when you receive it [emoji4]


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> Red And Lotslove I love your bangles of the day!
> LL your bangle is perfect for Spring &#128526;
> And Red your lavender bangle and ring  is gorgeous with your pretty red manicure


Thank u so much I'm loving all the new collection people are posting beautiful pieces of jadetie [emoji5] [emoji5] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

RedPeony said:


> Thanks 2boys! What are you wearing today?



I'm wearing my everday bangle on the left and my black nephrite on the right - the one in my avatar. &#128522; This what I wear most days.


----------



## teagansmum

soramillay said:


> Hi Jade lovers, this is my first post in this thread but I have been admiring your beautiful jade collections for a while. I wanted to ask you for an opinion. I'm looking at this vintage bangle on Etsy. Does it look like jade to you? (Not looking for authentication, just experience.)
> 
> View attachment 3337420
> 
> 
> I have never seen jade of that strong an olive green to brown tone, which makes me think it might be serpentine. I like the way it looks though. My own humble jade set (below) is of the light icy green tones. I also have a brooch made of classic dark green BC nephrite.
> 
> View attachment 3337422



Hello and welcome! The bangle you are interested in on Etsy looks very much Hetian jade to me, and would be nice and creamy in person if so. Best to ask the seller for information, but it is lovely no matter what it is.


----------



## RedPeony

Cyanide Rose said:


> Jade beauties all around. [emoji173]&#65039; them all.
> 
> Red Peony, I love how you mirror your Jade on both wrist while adding a subtle splash of uniqueness to both wrist. Your Jade collection is just amazing and quite abundant. I love the idea of having two of everything, although my DH would not agree with me [emoji6]
> 
> Lots love, beautiful pieces. I love seeing what you post. They all seem to have so much character [emoji5]&#65039;




Oh dear, you're right, I do tend to mirror / acquire things in complementary pairs, it's a very bad habit of mine.


----------



## udalrike

Red, great stacks! Soramillay, I like the bangle you have chosen!

What I wear today:


----------



## udalrike

My beloved earrings and the bamboo bangle:


----------



## udalrike

Got the earrings on ebay for 30 $. I guess they are worth 500.


----------



## udalrike

No one else was interested in buying them.... Well, in Germany people do not wear much jade.


----------



## udalrike

A better picture:


----------



## udalrike

My hand looks older than it is that way.....


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Discovered a new site, ladies! Singapore ladies may know this already...

My friend from Singapore bought some jewelry in person for her wedding while visiting her family. I haven't heard back from Alice on more photos (the heart diamond pendant), so I bought this for my mom instead for Mother's Day. 20% off too from Apr 25-27. Apparently some Online Shopping campaign, maybe a nationwide kind of thing.

I really this modern flair to jade.

http://chooyilin.com/


----------



## *NYC Princess*

udalrike said:


> My beloved earrings and the bamboo bangle:
> 
> View attachment 3338319



Very nice! I really like the bamboo bangle too. May I ask where you got it?


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, NYC! I bought mine on German ebay years ago.
Found this (like a twin of mine....):
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Chi...033079?hash=item4afda50ff7:g:wk0AAOSwoudW3JaU


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Red, great stacks! Soramillay, I like the bangle you have chosen!
> 
> What I wear today:
> 
> View attachment 3338317
> 
> View attachment 3338318



I love your stacks Uli! Your Hetian bangle is so luminous.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

udalrike said:


> Thanks, NYC! I bought mine on German ebay years ago.
> Found this (like a twin of mine....):
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Chi...033079?hash=item4afda50ff7:g:wk0AAOSwoudW3JaU



Thanks! I am eyeing this one, and it is not too far from me in person! But I really need to go on a shopping ban! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1970s-Vinta...221778?hash=item3f6028bb52:g:meoAAOSwJQdW~q7p


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> Discovered a new site, ladies! Singapore ladies may know this already...
> 
> My friend from Singapore bought some jewelry in person for her wedding while visiting her family. I haven't heard back from Alice on more photos (the heart diamond pendant), so I bought this for my mom instead for Mother's Day. 20% off too from Apr 25-27. Apparently some Online Shopping campaign, maybe a nationwide kind of thing.
> 
> I really this modern flair to jade.
> 
> http://chooyilin.com/
> 
> View attachment 3338354
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338355



Very nice NYC P - which one did you get the first pendant or the second one (rose gold). I checked out the site and yes they have a unique take on jade. Lots of feminine, floral pieces. I'm sure you mom will love the gift.


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, 2boys!!! I like the soft colours of the Hetian and the lavender toad bracelet together...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Does anyone know if Allan is currently taking any orders? I have emailed him a few times and he has responded but so infrequently that I am not even sure if he is actively making jewelry anymore....
I'm sure he is super busy but I've seen his beautiful work and would love to have something made by him.


----------



## udalrike

NYC, VERY beautiful bangle indeed!!!!


----------



## udalrike

Don´t know about Allan, 2boys....

I am glad to have the abalone earrings from him as I haven´t seen similar ones on his site for a long time.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Don´t know about Allan, 2boys....
> 
> I am glad to have the abalone earrings from him as I haven´t seen similar ones on his site for a long time.



Yes I remember your lovely earrings  Allan's made some beautiful bangles for many of the Jadies here as well and I am hoping maybe to get one made for myself. I like the idea of choosing the dimensions because very often I see a beautiful bangle and it is too big or it is too thin or too wide etc.


----------



## udalrike

Which kind of bangle would you want, 2boys?


----------



## udalrike

My Emerald Flake from Allan once again:


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike




----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> My Emerald Flake from Allan once again:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338427



It's gorgeous Uli! I love the emerald Fleck bangles Allan created as well as the Yukon Snow ones but I am wanting to get either a Siberian white like the matching one Claire got with her hubby or like the one Zipcount got recently - butterscotch. I think both are beautiful in their own special way.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> Very nice NYC P - which one did you get the first pendant or the second one (rose gold). I checked out the site and yes they have a unique take on jade. Lots of feminine, floral pieces. I'm sure you mom will love the gift.



I got the rose gold! I haven't heard back from Alice yet on better photos, and not sure how long it will take to place the order, and Mother's Day is quickly approaching! The price is about half that of Alice's too. Hope Mom likes it!


----------



## zipcount

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3338445


Uli, I love these.  Are they heavy to wear?  And you got such a good deal.  An seller on Etsy is selling one as pendant for over $100 dollars.


----------



## zipcount

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3338437
> 
> View attachment 3338438


Ooh, pretty, love the big boldness.


----------



## crosso

Sad news. With the help of an anonymous TPF'er, have confirmed that the certificate for my lovely Celeste is a big fat fake. The verification website listed on my cert is a sham. The length these people went to in order to produce a counterfeit certificate is astonishing. The website for the testing center whose cert they ripped off is www.gtzy123.com.  It even has a page with examples of fake certs, one of which matches my Celeste cert exactly. When I was able to track my cert online, it just never occurred to me that a seller would go to such lengths as to set up a false website and so was sucked in to believing it must be real. 
DO NOT BUY FROM LENOLEGENDTRADE!!! They also have sister shops using the same pics. I have reported this fraud through ebay and paypal and will let you all know the results. Will also post to reputable sellers thread once resolved with more detail. 
Sad about Celeste, but not shocked really. I should not have been so naive. If it seems to good to be true, it usually is!&#128545;

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

crosso said:


> Sad news. With the help of an anonymous TPF'er, have confirmed that the certificate for my lovely Celeste is a big fat fake. The verification website listed on my cert is a sham. The length these people went to in order to produce a counterfeit certificate is astonishing. The website for the testing center whose cert they ripped off is www.gtzy123.com.  It even has a page with examples of fake certs, one of which matches my Celeste cert exactly. When I was able to track my cert online, it just never occurred to me that a seller would go to such lengths as to set up a false website and so was sucked in to believing it must be real.
> DO NOT BUY FROM LENOLEGENDTRADE!!! They also have sister shops using the same pics. I have reported this fraud through ebay and paypal and will let you all know the results. Will also post to reputable sellers thread once resolved with more detail.
> Sad about Celeste, but not shocked really. I should not have been so naive. If it seems to good to be true, it usually is!&#128545;
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Fake website :





Real website :





To see examples of fake certs go to www.gtzy123.com/a/single page/zszy.html 


Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Sad news. With the help of an anonymous TPF'er, have confirmed that the certificate for my lovely Celeste is a big fat fake. The verification website listed on my cert is a sham. The length these people went to in order to produce a counterfeit certificate is astonishing. The website for the testing center whose cert they ripped off is www.gtzy123.com.  It even has a page with examples of fake certs, one of which matches my Celeste cert exactly. When I was able to track my cert online, it just never occurred to me that a seller would go to such lengths as to set up a false website and so was sucked in to believing it must be real.
> DO NOT BUY FROM LENOLEGENDTRADE!!! They also have sister shops using the same pics. I have reported this fraud through ebay and paypal and will let you all know the results. Will also post to reputable sellers thread once resolved with more detail.
> Sad about Celeste, but not shocked really. I should not have been so naive. If it seems to good to be true, it usually is!&#128545;
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



I'm sorry to hear this Crosso. The lengths that dishonest sellers go to is mind bogglin and this one takes the cake! At least you got to the bottom of it and I hope ebay is able to help you get your money back. I'm sure there are many others who have been scammed by this seller. Thank you for letting us all know.


----------



## Silver Mom

crosso said:


> Sad news. With the help of an anonymous TPF'er, have confirmed that the certificate for my lovely Celeste is a big fat fake. The verification website listed on my cert is a sham. The length these people went to in order to produce a counterfeit certificate is astonishing. The website for the testing center whose cert they ripped off is www.gtzy123.com.  It even has a page with examples of fake certs, one of which matches my Celeste cert exactly. When I was able to track my cert online, it just never occurred to me that a seller would go to such lengths as to set up a false website and so was sucked in to believing it must be real.
> DO NOT BUY FROM LENOLEGENDTRADE!!! They also have sister shops using the same pics. I have reported this fraud through ebay and paypal and will let you all know the results. Will also post to reputable sellers thread once resolved with more detail.
> Sad about Celeste, but not shocked really. I should not have been so naive. If it seems to good to be true, it usually is!&#65533;&#65533;
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


OMG Crosso, I am soooooooo sad!  I hate people like this!!!!!  How did you finally find out about this?  I am truly shattered.   Big hugs to you but better you found out now when you can do something about it.  Also, treated jade is very unhealthy and dangerous to your health so good you will not be wearing it. P.S.
will you be able to get your money back?  Ebay should set up a system so that when we find out that someone has done something like this to us we will be reimbursed 3 times the amount that we paid.  This would really help to stop these unscrupulous sellers.  I am so mad.


----------



## zipcount

Silver Mom said:


> OMG Crosso, I am soooooooo sad!  I hate people like this!!!!!  How did you finally find out about this?  I am truly shattered.   Big hugs to you but better you found out now when you can do something about it.  Also, treated jade is very unhealthy and dangerous to your health so good you will not be wearing it. P.S.
> will you be able to get your money back?


That's awful Crosso.  I'm bookmarking the real site.  Another sign to look for.  On the fake site it doesn't have any contact info, no phone number, no address, but the real one does.  I wanted to report the fake website but I can't find an email, just phone number on the real website.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

crosso said:


> Sad news. With the help of an anonymous TPF'er, have confirmed that the certificate for my lovely Celeste is a big fat fake. The verification website listed on my cert is a sham. The length these people went to in order to produce a counterfeit certificate is astonishing. The website for the testing center whose cert they ripped off is www.gtzy123.com.  It even has a page with examples of fake certs, one of which matches my Celeste cert exactly. When I was able to track my cert online, it just never occurred to me that a seller would go to such lengths as to set up a false website and so was sucked in to believing it must be real.
> DO NOT BUY FROM LENOLEGENDTRADE!!! They also have sister shops using the same pics. I have reported this fraud through ebay and paypal and will let you all know the results. Will also post to reputable sellers thread once resolved with more detail.
> Sad about Celeste, but not shocked really. I should not have been so naive. If it seems to good to be true, it usually is!&#128545;
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



I was afraid of as much given the low pricing and their not recognizing GIA standards. But I was really hoping for you that given your friends' knowledge of the certification protocol in Asia that it was legit. To SilverMom's point, at least you found out very soon and can stop wearing it. Hope you can get your money back through ebay/paypal.

I know it must be disappointing especially for your birthday bangle. I'm sure you'll find something you love soon. Did you see the site I posted? I just ordered my mom's pendant there.  It's very different!


----------



## Jade4Me

crosso said:


> Sad news. With the help of an anonymous TPF'er, have confirmed that the certificate for my lovely Celeste is a big fat fake. The verification website listed on my cert is a sham. The length these people went to in order to produce a counterfeit certificate is astonishing. The website for the testing center whose cert they ripped off is www.gtzy123.com.  It even has a page with examples of fake certs, one of which matches my Celeste cert exactly. When I was able to track my cert online, it just never occurred to me that a seller would go to such lengths as to set up a false website and so was sucked in to believing it must be real.
> DO NOT BUY FROM LENOLEGENDTRADE!!! They also have sister shops using the same pics. I have reported this fraud through ebay and paypal and will let you all know the results. Will also post to reputable sellers thread once resolved with more detail.
> Sad about Celeste, but not shocked really. I should not have been so naive. If it seems to good to be true, it usually is!&#128545;
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


I'm so sorry to hear about this fraud and very glad you caught it so soon after receiving your bangle and for taking action with eBay and Paypal. I feared it was only a matter of time before some scammers would create fake websites for their fake certificates.


----------



## teagansmum

crosso said:


> Sad news. With the help of an anonymous TPF'er, have confirmed that the certificate for my lovely Celeste is a big fat fake. The verification website listed on my cert is a sham. The length these people went to in order to produce a counterfeit certificate is astonishing. The website for the testing center whose cert they ripped off is http://www.gtzy123.com.  It even has a page with examples of fake certs, one of which matches my Celeste cert exactly. When I was able to track my cert online, it just never occurred to me that a seller would go to such lengths as to set up a false website and so was sucked in to believing it must be real.
> DO NOT BUY FROM LENOLEGENDTRADE!!! They also have sister shops using the same pics. I have reported this fraud through ebay and paypal and will let you all know the results. Will also post to reputable sellers thread once resolved with more detail.
> Sad about Celeste, but not shocked really. I should not have been so naive. If it seems to good to be true, it usually is!&#128545;
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



Oh Crosso. I had a feeling about it and do you remember my Hello Kitty bangle that was covered in color polish? It was from the same people and I didn't fight for a refund and should have. You make sure you get every penny back, leave negative feedback and spread the word. I personally contacted them and was told no color polish used and 100% natural. The are deceiving to say the least. Ebay should shut them right down!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3338437
> 
> View attachment 3338438







udalrike said:


> View attachment 3338445




Exquisitely gorgeous [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Cyanide Rose

crosso said:


> Sad news. With the help of an anonymous TPF'er, have confirmed that the certificate for my lovely Celeste is a big fat fake. The verification website listed on my cert is a sham. The length these people went to in order to produce a counterfeit certificate is astonishing. The website for the testing center whose cert they ripped off is www.gtzy123.com.  It even has a page with examples of fake certs, one of which matches my Celeste cert exactly. When I was able to track my cert online, it just never occurred to me that a seller would go to such lengths as to set up a false website and so was sucked in to believing it must be real.
> DO NOT BUY FROM LENOLEGENDTRADE!!! They also have sister shops using the same pics. I have reported this fraud through ebay and paypal and will let you all know the results. Will also post to reputable sellers thread once resolved with more detail.
> Sad about Celeste, but not shocked really. I should not have been so naive. If it seems to good to be true, it usually is![emoji35]
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app




Crosso, I'm so sorry that is awful. What a shame, I do hope eBay does something about this. I have seen the name Leno used in part of a few different eBay sellers. I wondered if they were all connected. 

Didn't someone else purchase from them too? I could be wrong my memory is awful. I really hope you can resolve this soon with eBay and get your funds back. Don't let it ruin your birthday memories, hopefully you can find something even better to replace it. 

I'm glad you know now and thank you to the person who shared that with you. Hopefully this information can help someone else. 

So sorry again crosso [emoji17]


----------



## teagansmum

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3338445



These are exquisite Uli. I"m not one for wearing earrings but these I'd wear every day!
I also love all your jewelery. So unique!


----------



## luckybunny

sorry to hear that @crosso!

a HUGE pic of sunny in the sun.  makes my hand look super gross!


----------



## crosso

Thanks for the sympathy and support, jadies!  Have lost my lavender qilin plaque and beryl bead bracelet too (although it may still be somewhere in the house, I've pretty much torn the place apart looking for it) Boohoo &#128546;&#128550;Having bad jade luck lately!!!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

luckybunny said:


> sorry to hear that @crosso!
> 
> a HUGE pic of sunny in the sun.  makes my hand look super gross!


So beautiful, luckybunny! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Silver Mom

crosso said:


> Thanks for the sympathy and support, jadies!  Have lost my lavender qilin plaque and beryl bead bracelet too (although it may still be somewhere in the house, I've pretty much torn the place apart looking for it) Boohoo &#128546;&#128550;Having bad jade luck lately!!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Hugs to you crosso.  You will find those pieces, I am sure.


----------



## Silver Mom

luckybunny said:


> sorry to hear that @crosso!
> 
> a HUGE pic of sunny in the sun.  makes my hand look super gross!


Very pretty!


----------



## Lots love

crosso said:


> Thanks for the sympathy and support, jadies!  Have lost my lavender qilin plaque and beryl bead bracelet too (although it may still be somewhere in the house, I've pretty much torn the place apart looking for it) Boohoo &#128546;&#128550;Having bad jade luck lately!!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


I'm so very sorry for the disappointment news like that can be very upsetting I'm glad u report it so nobody else will be taken advantage of either [emoji22] I hope u can get your money back 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

I found this information to be uplifting and informative wanted to share 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## designergoods

Beautiful bangles, pendants, bracelets and earrings jadies!

Crosso,  I am sorry the bangle didn't work out but glad you discovered the truth about it sooner than later. I can't believe scammers would go through such lengths for a buck. It's really awful. I wish you the best in finding your lost items and finding a better lavender bangle soon 

LL, interesting article especially about the beads. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Ladies, I think we should be cautious when buying jade, not paranoid of course. China is rampant with fake everything, from chicken eggs that actually go from "raw" to "cooked", beef, and even infant formula that have gotten many sick or even worse. Websites and photos are easy to fabricate. I hope this doesn't deter us from the joy of collecting beautiful pieces but just buy with our eyes open. 

Be safe, healthy, and happy!


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> Beautiful bangles, pendants, bracelets and earrings jadies!
> 
> Crosso,  I am sorry the bangle didn't work out but glad you discovered the truth about it sooner than later. I can't believe scammers would go through such lengths for a buck. It's really awful. I wish you the best in finding your lost items and finding a better lavender bangle soon
> 
> LL, interesting article especially about the beads. Thank you for sharing!


You are more then welcome [emoji5] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cyanide Rose

crosso said:


> Thanks for the sympathy and support, jadies!  Have lost my lavender qilin plaque and beryl bead bracelet too (although it may still be somewhere in the house, I've pretty much torn the place apart looking for it) Boohoo [emoji22][emoji46]Having bad jade luck lately!!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app




Hugs crosso, I hope you find your bracelet soon. I know what you mean about having bad luck lately, I'm right there with you girl but tomorrow is a new day and I hope tomorrow and the rest of the week is loads better for you.  Do you remember where you last saw your bracelet?  Surprisingly the last time I lost something it was on the floor in my car and another time it was laying on my driveway. Maybe it fell off while digging through a drawer or in the laundry? I truly hope you find it. 

I'm not sure how late it is where you are but get some good rest crosso, hopefully with tomorrow comes a new well deserved  better and brighter day for you. I truly hope the rest of your week is filled with more positive things and you find you bracelet as well.


----------



## crosso

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hugs crosso, I hope you find your bracelet soon. I know what you mean about having bad luck lately, I'm right there with you girl but tomorrow is a new day and I hope tomorrow and the rest of the week is loads better for you.  Do you remember where you last saw your bracelet?  Surprisingly the last time I lost something it was on the floor in my car and another time it was laying on my driveway. Maybe it fell off while digging through a drawer or in the laundry? I truly hope you find it.
> 
> I'm not sure how late it is where you are but get some good rest crosso, hopefully with tomorrow comes a new well deserved  better and brighter day for you. I truly hope the rest of your week is filled with more positive things and you find you bracelet as well.


Awww, thanks CR, you are too sweet!  It's 10:45pm and I am off to bed. I do remember I had the bracelet last Fri night, thought I wore it to bed and noticed it was not on my wrist when I took a shower late Sat morning. So I'm pretty sure it's here somewhere. But as you suggested, I did loads of housework between those two times. It will probably turn up in a time and place I least expect it [emoji5] 
Hope whatever form your bad luck is taking that yours turns to the good, too!! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cyanide Rose

crosso said:


> Awww, thanks CR, you are too sweet!  It's 10:45pm and I am off to bed. I do remember I had the bracelet last Fri night, thought I wore it to bed and noticed it was not on my wrist when I took a shower late Sat morning. So I'm pretty sure it's here somewhere. But as you suggested, I did loads of housework between those two times. It will probably turn up in a time and place I least expect it [emoji5]
> Hope whatever form your bad luck is taking that yours turns to the good, too!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app




You are so welcome and thank you too [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Silver Mom

*NYC Princess* said:


> Ladies, I think we should be cautious when buying jade, not paranoid of course. China is rampant with fake everything, from chicken eggs that actually go from "raw" to "cooked", beef, and even infant formula that have gotten many sick or even worse. Websites and photos are easy to fabricate. I hope this doesn't deter us from the joy of collecting beautiful pieces but just buy with our eyes open.
> 
> Be safe, healthy, and happy!


So true NYCP!


----------



## RedPeony

udalrike said:


> My beloved earrings and the bamboo bangle:
> 
> View attachment 3338319



Uli, I love your bamboo bangle, but those earrings!!! For $30!!! I adore them!!


----------



## RedPeony

*NYC Princess* said:


> Discovered a new site, ladies! Singapore ladies may know this already...
> 
> My friend from Singapore bought some jewelry in person for her wedding while visiting her family. I haven't heard back from Alice on more photos (the heart diamond pendant), so I bought this for my mom instead for Mother's Day. 20% off too from Apr 25-27. Apparently some Online Shopping campaign, maybe a nationwide kind of thing.
> 
> I really this modern flair to jade.
> 
> http://chooyilin.com/
> 
> View attachment 3338354
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338355



I've known about Choo Yilin's pieces for some time, even though I moved away from Singapore before u started my Jade collection. While I like them a lot I find that I prefer Jade jewellery left a little more simply to allow the beautiful qualities of the stone to shine through. I'm kind of a less is more girl with settings!


----------



## RedPeony

2boys_jademommy said:


> Yes I remember your lovely earrings  Allan's made some beautiful bangles for many of the Jadies here as well and I am hoping maybe to get one made for myself. I like the idea of choosing the dimensions because very often I see a beautiful bangle and it is too big or it is too thin or too wide etc.



I have a dark nephrite bangle of Wyoming Jade from Allan and also some gorgeous fan shaped olive Wyoming Jade earrings with a white crust, I'm very happy with them. It's sad if he's not making anymore jewellery but I suppose it's hard to keep up a hobby business if you haven't time!


----------



## RedPeony

crosso said:


> Sad news. With the help of an anonymous TPF'er, have confirmed that the certificate for my lovely Celeste is a big fat fake. The verification website listed on my cert is a sham. The length these people went to in order to produce a counterfeit certificate is astonishing. The website for the testing center whose cert they ripped off is www.gtzy123.com.  It even has a page with examples of fake certs, one of which matches my Celeste cert exactly. When I was able to track my cert online, it just never occurred to me that a seller would go to such lengths as to set up a false website and so was sucked in to believing it must be real.
> DO NOT BUY FROM LENOLEGENDTRADE!!! They also have sister shops using the same pics. I have reported this fraud through ebay and paypal and will let you all know the results. Will also post to reputable sellers thread once resolved with more detail.
> Sad about Celeste, but not shocked really. I should not have been so naive. If it seems to good to be true, it usually is!&#128545;
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app




OMG crosso! This is horrible news. I actually looked up the seller and found one of their sister sites and nearly bid on one, but decided I didn't have the cash to spare. Good thing I kept a hold on myself or I'd be crying right now.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

RedPeony said:


> I have a dark nephrite bangle of Wyoming Jade from Allan and also some gorgeous fan shaped olive Wyoming Jade earrings with a white crust, I'm very happy with them. It's sad if he's not making anymore jewellery but I suppose it's hard to keep up a hobby business if you haven't time!



I remember your Wyoming bangle - it is similar to the Edwards Black right? It's a classic beauty. I think it sounds like he is still making jewllery but very infrequently. Maybe I'll send one more email today. His last email said he was going to check the nephrite he has left for me but it's been over a week now.


----------



## RedPeony

Today's bangles, a green flecked bangle on the left and a grey and black on the right.


----------



## RedPeony

On the left is a dark green nephrite bangle from a Chinese seller, on the right, Allan Spehar's Wyoming nephrite rounded princess. 




The two are quite similar but Allan's bangle has a finer grain and higher shine. 




The olive Wyoming Jade earrings, which are hard to photograph because of the high reflectiveness and the indoor lighting. 




Here is a modelling shot of the earrings in daylight.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

RedPeony said:


> View attachment 3339109
> 
> 
> On the left is a dark green nephrite bangle from a Chinese seller, on the right, Allan Spehar's Wyoming nephrite rounded princess.
> 
> View attachment 3339111
> 
> 
> The two are quite similar but Allan's bangle has a finer grain and higher shine.
> 
> View attachment 3339112
> 
> 
> The olive Wyoming Jade earrings, which are hard to photograph because of the high reflectiveness and the indoor lighting.
> 
> View attachment 3339113
> 
> 
> Here is a modelling shot of the earrings in daylight.



Your Wyoming jade earrings look vastly different under different lighting. Very cool design and i love your black nephrite bangles. Your bangle from Allan looks similar in proportions to the one I had made from JoJo - the one in my avatar. I wear it on my right wrist most days.
I also love your flecked bangles. The green flecked bangle has a bit of lavender and blue in it too. So pretty! Thanks for sharing your unique and lovely jewellery Red


----------



## RedPeony

2boys_jademommy said:


> Your Wyoming jade earrings look vastly different under different lighting. Very cool design and i love your black nephrite bangles. Your bangle from Allan looks similar in proportions to the one I had made from JoJo - the one in my avatar. I wear it on my right wrist most days.
> 
> I also love your flecked bangles. The green flecked bangle has a bit of lavender and blue in it too. So pretty! Thanks for sharing your unique and lovely jewellery Red




Thanks, 2boys! Believe it or not I actually went off my jade at one point and thought about selling most of my collection. I'm glad I didn't because now I'm back into jade...!

The earrings were an unusual purchase for me as I don't usually wear such large earrings, but they were just too beautiful. As they are quite thin the jade is quite light and translucent compared to the bangle, even though they are of the same stone. 

I like your jojo bangle a lot, this shape is modern and traditional at the same time and very comfortable!!


----------



## RedPeony

Oh, and the nephrite bangles look black in this photo, but they are really a dark green in sunlight.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

RedPeony said:


> Thanks, 2boys! Believe it or not I actually went off my jade at one point and thought about selling most of my collection. I'm glad I didn't because now I'm back into jade...!
> 
> The earrings were an unusual purchase for me as I don't usually wear such large earrings, but they were just too beautiful. As they are quite thin the jade is quite light and translucent compared to the bangle, even though they are of the same stone.
> 
> I like your jojo bangle a lot, this shape is modern and traditional at the same time and very comfortable!!



I'm glad you didn't sell and that you are back on the jade train  You have a gorgeous collection 
Thank you for the comp and I agree that shape - slimmer d is quite modern especially with the black. Mine is also a very dark green under the sun.


----------



## udalrike

Thank you Cyanide Rose, Tea, Red and Zipcount!
No, the earrings are not heavy at all.

Red, I love your dark bangles!!!


----------



## Silver Mom

Jadies, in case you are interested just spoke to Allan and he said he recently acquired a large boulder of Edwards Black.  It is very difficult to get it so he is quite happy.  If you are interested now would be a good time to contact him to reserve.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> Jadies, in case you are interested just spoke to Allan and he said he recently acquired a large boulder of Edwards Black.  It is very difficult to get it so he is quite happy.  If you are interested now would be a good time to contact him to reserve.



hello Silvermom! I heard back from Allan toda. He is still checking for me and will hopefully email me again this weekend. Man he must be really really busy!
The Edwards black is spectacular and I would have wanted one but now that I have a black nephrite I want a white or lighter coloured one.
Very good news though for the Jadies here looking for a beautiful black bangle or pendant


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> hello Silvermom! I heard back from Allan toda. He is still checking for me and will hopefully email me again this weekend. Man he must be really really busy!
> The Edwards black is spectacular and I would have wanted one but now that I have a black nephrite I want a white or lighter coloured one.
> Very good news though for the Jadies here looking for a beautiful black bangle or pendant


He is busy 2BJ,  But he is such a sweetheart.  Really love that guy.


----------



## teagansmum

RedPeony said:


> View attachment 3339107
> View attachment 3339108
> 
> 
> Today's bangles, a green flecked bangle on the left and a grey and black on the right.



I remember When you started your collection and love seeing pieces from the past. SO glad you didn't part with the ones you appreciate now. I go in spurts on which bangles I"m attached too. 
Your nephrite bangles are gorgeous!


----------



## teagansmum

Jade4me and I decided to get sister Hetian bangle's and our certificate numbers are one after the other! Introducing Kiwi Oz (top two belonging to Jade4Me) and  my Kiwi Tea (two on the bottom) Loving the smooth feel of Hetian!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> Jade4me and I decided to get sister Hetian bangle's and our certificate numbers are one after the other! Introducing Kiwi Oz (top two belonging to Jade4Me) and  my Kiwi Tea (two on the bottom) Loving the smooth feel of Hetian!



Oh wow are these from Allan too? I love them both! Now is it just the lighting or is Jade4Me's bangle a wee bit darker than yours? I love the bright green and the little black dots. Always reminds me of kiwi - hence the adorable names


----------



## RedPeony

Tea, they are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Jade4Me

udalrike said:


> Thank you Cyanide Rose, Tea, Red and Zipcount!
> No, the earrings are not heavy at all.
> 
> Red, I love your dark bangles!!!


Beautiful earrings, Uli! I remember when you bought these, but didn't know what a GREAT bargain they were!




RedPeony said:


> Thanks, 2boys! Believe it or not I actually went off my jade at one point and thought about selling most of my collection. I'm glad I didn't because now I'm back into jade...!
> 
> The earrings were an unusual purchase for me as I don't usually wear such large earrings, but they were just too beautiful. As they are quite thin the jade is quite light and translucent compared to the bangle, even though they are of the same stone.
> 
> I like your jojo bangle a lot, this shape is modern and traditional at the same time and very comfortable!!


I'm also glad you didn't sell your jade and love your mod shots!



2boys_jademommy said:


> Oh wow are these from Allan too? I love them both! Now is it just the lighting or is Jade4Me's bangle a wee bit darker than yours? I love the bright green and the little black dots. Always reminds me of kiwi - hence the adorable names


They are not from Allan. It's hard to say how their colors compare in person. From the seller's photos, Tea's may be a touch lighter in color.


----------



## teagansmum

Thank you ladies. I believe they are much the same. Here is mine in different lighting. Today driving to work it was a vivid bright green, at work it's darker with a light, and at home with no light on it's quite dark. The last photo is Kiwi on the left and Malaysia on the right. I was telling Jade4me if I didn't know better I would think Malaysia is Hetian, but she's fine grained jadeite.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> I believe they are much the same. Here is mine in different lighting. Today driving to work it was a vivid bright green, at work it's darker with a light, and at home with no light on it's quite dark. The last photo is Kiwi on the left and Malaysia on the right. I was telling Jade4me if I didn't know better I would think Malaysia is Hetian, but she's fine grained jadeite.



The dots are not even visible in the middle pic - what a chameleon! Yeah I still can't tell the difference at times between jadeite and nephrite.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Thinking of these: Hello Kitty lavender pendant and blue lavender peony ring


----------



## Cyanide Rose

So many too mention [emoji4]

Beautiful Jade lovelies Jadies!!  [emoji173]&#65039; them all [emoji6]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

*NYC Princess* said:


> Thinking of these: Hello Kitty lavender pendant and blue lavender peony ring
> 
> View attachment 3339613
> View attachment 3339614




OMG I can't look at that hello kitty Jade piece [emoji15]

I am a bit embarrassed to admit that about 10 years ago, I was a HUGE Hello Kitty addict. From Sanrio to Kimora to Simmons jewelry. Don't share this with anyone but I even had YouTube videos with all my pieces.  I gotta say it was really, really, really bad LOL.  I must admit I had over a 100 pieces.  I still have a few gold and diamond pieces but only a hand full. Now I want this cute little kitty pieces [emoji48] I have to resist temptation [emoji12]


----------



## zipcount

*NYC Princess* said:


> Thinking of these: Hello Kitty lavender pendant and blue lavender peony ring
> 
> View attachment 3339613
> View attachment 3339614


OMG, that Hello Kitty one, how cute is that.


----------



## RedPeony

*NYC Princess* said:


> Thinking of these: Hello Kitty lavender pendant and blue lavender peony ring
> 
> View attachment 3339613
> View attachment 3339614




A hello kitty Jade pendant??? So cute! And that peony ring, wow, it's got my name on it, haha!


----------



## RedPeony

Cyanide Rose said:


> OMG I can't look at that hello kitty Jade piece [emoji15]
> 
> I am a bit embarrassed to admit that about 10 years ago, I was a HUGE Hello Kitty addict. From Sanrio to Kimora to Simmons jewelry. Don't share this with anyone but I even had YouTube videos with all my pieces.  I gotta say it was really, really, really bad LOL.  I must admit I had over a 100 pieces.  I still have a few gold and diamond pieces but only a hand full. Now I want this cute little kitty pieces [emoji48] I have to resist temptation [emoji12]




I'm still a hello kitty fan Cyanide Rose, but not as bad as you were I think! Hello kitty is great!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Cyanide Rose said:


> OMG I can't look at that hello kitty Jade piece [emoji15]
> 
> I am a bit embarrassed to admit that about 10 years ago, I was a HUGE Hello Kitty addict. From Sanrio to Kimora to Simmons jewelry. Don't share this with anyone but I even had YouTube videos with all my pieces.  I gotta say it was really, really, really bad LOL.  I must admit I had over a 100 pieces.  I still have a few gold and diamond pieces but only a hand full. Now I want this cute little kitty pieces [emoji48] I have to resist temptation [emoji12]





Ha it's funny, I wasn't a big HK fan before. But when my daughter was born, I picked up a few items for her, including this kimono HK, a ninja one, and a tokidoki one ha. So this pendant seems very sweet. Maybe I can wear it now and give it to her when she's older.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

RedPeony said:


> I'm still a hello kitty fan Cyanide Rose, but not as bad as you were I think! Hello kitty is great!







*NYC Princess* said:


> Ha it's funny, I wasn't a big HK fan before. But when my daughter was born, I picked up a few items for her, including this kimono HK, a ninja one, and a tokidoki one ha. So this pendant seems very sweet. Maybe I can wear it now and give it to her when she's older.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339684




Hello kitty is awesome RedPeony[emoji4] Don't tell my DH but I bought a hello kitty necklace tonight. I really want the huge face diamond ring from Kimora, it's rare now. It's sad that now it's over $3000 when I could have purchased it for a mere $700 back then. I still want it [emoji6]

NYCPrincess, that is just flat out adorable! I just totally love it. Yes wear it and bless it for her. I bet she will love getting something that you wore. I did when I got both of my G-Mom's jewelry collection. It's such a great reminder of an amazing bond between mothers and daughters [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Cyanide Rose

This is one of my favorite pieces [emoji7]


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Cyanide Rose said:


> This is one of my favorite pieces [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339705




Very nice! Is that what you bought tonight? Do show your other pieces! 

The seller has another HK jade piece like this in black jadeite as well as this HK face.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

I also love this but I'd better not!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

*NYC Princess* said:


> Very nice! Is that what you bought tonight? Do show your other pieces!
> 
> The seller has another HK jade piece like this in black jadeite as well as this HK face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339714




Thank you [emoji4]

I purchased a necklace tonight. This is a Kimora Lee Simmons diamond and ruby band that I already have. 

I love the one you just posted. OMG! Is so pretty [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Cyanide Rose

*NYC Princess* said:


> Very nice! Is that what you bought tonight? Do show your other pieces!
> 
> The seller has another HK jade piece like this in black jadeite as well as this HK face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339714




How much is this lavender hello kitty face? I love it! [emoji39]


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thank you [emoji4]
> 
> I purchased a necklace tonight. This is a Kimora Lee Simmons diamond and ruby band that I already have.
> 
> I love the one you just posted. OMG! Is so pretty [emoji5]&#65039;




Haha did I get you into the spirit? 

HK jadeite pendant is $600 and peony ring is $750. The diamond one is $3,200 though. [emoji23] It is 18kt 1.68ct VS F color diamond Burmese lavender jadeite ring $12,000 retail (wholesale is $3200.00)


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Cyanide Rose said:


> How much is this lavender hello kitty face? I love it! [emoji39]




I can ask


----------



## Cyanide Rose

*NYC Princess* said:


> Haha did I get you into the spirit?
> 
> HK jadeite pendant is $600 and peony ring is $750. The diamond one is $3,200 though. [emoji23] It is 18kt 1.68ct VS F color diamond Burmese lavender jadeite ring $12,000 retail (wholesale is $3200.00)







*NYC Princess* said:


> I can ask




My, my, my NYC, yes you did. Ugh! I was trying to be good too [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Cyanide Rose said:


> My, my, my NYC, yes you did. Ugh! I was trying to be good too [emoji5]&#65039;




Now you have to post and share hahah


----------



## Cyanide Rose

*NYC Princess* said:


> Very nice! Is that what you bought tonight? Do show your other pieces!
> 
> The seller has another HK jade piece like this in black jadeite as well as this HK face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339714




This one is $3200?


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Cyanide Rose said:


> This one is $3200?




No the diamond lavender ring. I didn't hear back yet on the HK face. Will keep you posted. Seller just sent me a smattering of photos of various things


----------



## Cyanide Rose

*NYC Princess* said:


> No the diamond lavender ring. I didn't hear back yet on the HK face. Will keep you posted. Seller just sent me a smattering of photos of various things




Ok great [emoji4] Thank you so much NYC! I really like that one. Do you have a photo of it in black Jade? 

I'm already thinking of excuses for buying it lol. I really shouldn't, my hubby just bought me a mac book lol [emoji6] but it is really pretty [emoji6]


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Cyanide Rose said:


> Ok great [emoji4] Thank you so much NYC! I really like that one. Do you have a photo of it in black Jade?
> 
> I'm already thinking of excuses for buying it lol. I really shouldn't, my hubby just bought me a mac book lol [emoji6] but it is really pretty [emoji6]




I didn't ask about it since I wasn't initially interested. Do you want me to ask? I personally like a sweeter HK haha but guess she can be bold too!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

*NYC Princess* said:


> Very nice! Is that what you bought tonight? Do show your other pieces!
> 
> The seller has another HK jade piece like this in black jadeite as well as this HK face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339714




Here are a couple other pieces. I'm a vintage junkie and I found this vintage 18k Sanrio diamond and ruby pendant. I couldn't believe it!  It's a bit over a carat of diamonds. The other is my Kimora Lee Simmons diamond love bracelet. I added the Aries tag since both my boys are April babies [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Cyanide Rose said:


> Here are a couple other pieces. I'm a vintage junkie and I found this vintage 18k Sanrio diamond and ruby pendant. I couldn't believe it!  It's a bit over a carat of diamonds. The other is my Kimora Lee Simmons diamond love bracelet. I added the Aries tag since both my boys are April babies [emoji5]&#65039;




Forgot the photo LOL


----------



## Cyanide Rose

*NYC Princess* said:


> I didn't ask about it since I wasn't initially interested. Do you want me to ask? I personally like a sweeter HK haha but guess she can be bold too!




If you don't mind, I would really appreciate it [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

*NYC Princess* said:


> I didn't ask about it since I wasn't initially interested. Do you want me to ask? I personally like a sweeter HK haha but guess she can be bold too!




You like the lavender verses the black? Or are you saying you like the cute full body one you initially posted better?


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Cyanide Rose said:


> You like the lavender verses the black? Or are you saying you like the cute full body one you initially posted better?




Ha both! But that is obviously a preference and I'd be happy to ask for you. The face definitely shows it is HK better than the full body.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

*NYC Princess* said:


> Ha both! But that is obviously a preference and I'd be happy to ask for you. The face definitely shows it is HK better than the full body.




Thank you NYC [emoji4]

What do you think? I thought about making the 18k pendant into a ring.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thank you NYC [emoji4]
> 
> What do you think? I thought about making the 18k pendant into a ring.




She could do that for you, I'm pretty sure. This is SilverMom's jeweler's daughter. She does a modern take to jadeite, and has her own business too.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

*NYC Princess* said:


> She could do that for you, I'm pretty sure. This is SilverMom's jeweler's daughter. She does a modern take to jadeite, and has her own business too.




Oh wow that's pretty cool. She did a great job on the hello kitty faces [emoji4]

I was asking if you thought I should make the diamond hello kitty face pendant I posted to show you a couple more of my other pieces, should I make that into a ring. The picture is above, I posted them about 20 minutes ago.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Cyanide Rose said:


> Oh wow that's pretty cool. She did a great job on the hello kitty faces [emoji4]
> 
> I was asking if you thought I should make the diamond hello kitty face pendant I posted to show you a couple more of my other pieces, should I make that into a ring. The picture is above, I posted them about 20 minutes ago.




She sent me more info. I'll PM you.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Cyanide Rose said:


> Oh wow that's pretty cool. She did a great job on the hello kitty faces [emoji4]
> 
> I was asking if you thought I should make the diamond hello kitty face pendant I posted to show you a couple more of my other pieces, should I make that into a ring. The picture is above, I posted them about 20 minutes ago.




Oops I misunderstood ha. Hmm depends whether you prefer necklaces or rings but I think since you have a diamond HK ring, that the pendant makes a nice set or adds variation.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

*NYC Princess* said:


> Oops I misunderstood ha. Hmm depends whether you prefer necklaces or rings but I think since you have a diamond HK ring, that the pendant makes a nice set or adds variation.




That's true, I do like rings but your right. I think I will keep it as a pendant and just find a ring to match it [emoji6] Thanks again NYC [emoji4]


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Cyanide Rose said:


> Forgot the photo LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339745




Do you wear them together? You will be so sparkly and sweet! [emoji74]


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi jadies!

So many pages to read!   Sorry to see about the fake websites and certificates.... so hard to know sometimes.   

Love all the nephrite and new jade!


The lavender Hello Kitty full body is my fave piece.  I like Sanrio, not particularly HK, but I like Cinnamoroll and Gudetama.  If anyone ever sees a jade Gudetama, PM me. lol


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies!
> 
> So many pages to read!   Sorry to see about the fake websites and certificates.... so hard to know sometimes.
> 
> Love all the nephrite and new jade!
> 
> 
> The lavender Hello Kitty full body is my fave piece.  I like Sanrio, not particularly HK, but I like Cinnamoroll and Gudetama.  If anyone ever sees a jade Gudetama, PM me. lol




Ha maybe this jeweler could make you one. Let me know if you want her email. I've seen a number of whimsical pieces like Star Wars Lego pieces in jadeite!

What do you think of the lavender diamond ring? Isn't it terrible that I'm still thinking of it? She's going to have one of her girls model it for me because she has small hands like me (3.5-4 ring finger).


----------



## Junkenpo

*NYC Princess* said:


> Ha maybe this jeweler could make you one. Let me know if you want her email. I've seen a number of whimsical pieces like Star Wars Lego pieces in jadeite!
> 
> What do you think of the lavender diamond ring? Isn't it terrible that I'm still thinking of it? She's going to have one of her girls model it for me because she has small hands like me (3.5-4 ring finger).



I think the lavender diamond ring is beautiful!  The cabochon looks delicious and I like the shape of the halo of the diamonds around it.  Very complementary.  Gorgy! It would make an awesome right hand ring. 


Do PM the email, thank you.. I'm not actively looking, but I would like to enquire maybe about small airplane shaped jade pendants....


----------



## RedPeony

*NYC Princess* said:


> Ha it's funny, I wasn't a big HK fan before. But when my daughter was born, I picked up a few items for her, including this kimono HK, a ninja one, and a tokidoki one ha. So this pendant seems very sweet. Maybe I can wear it now and give it to her when she's older.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339684




How cuuuuute is that?! I have a HK ladybird and Singaporean HK but this is SO CUTE!


----------



## RedPeony

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hello kitty is awesome RedPeony[emoji4] Don't tell my DH but I bought a hello kitty necklace tonight. I really want the huge face diamond ring from Kimora, it's rare now. It's sad that now it's over $3000 when I could have purchased it for a mere $700 back then. I still want it [emoji6]
> 
> NYCPrincess, that is just flat out adorable! I just totally love it. Yes wear it and bless it for her. I bet she will love getting something that you wore. I did when I got both of my G-Mom's jewelry collection. It's such a great reminder of an amazing bond between mothers and daughters [emoji5]&#65039;




I have this Swarovski HK pendant, I love it!


----------



## RedPeony

Today's bangles: my dark nephrite pair. 





You can see how they are dark green, not black.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

*NYC Princess* said:


> Do you wear them together? You will be so sparkly and sweet! [emoji74]




I haven't worn any Hello Kitty in a long time. I used to wear the pendant with a sapphire and diamond DBTY necklace. I would like a ring though, I would get more wear out of that I think [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

*NYC Princess* said:


> Ha maybe this jeweler could make you one. Let me know if you want her email. I've seen a number of whimsical pieces like Star Wars Lego pieces in jadeite!
> 
> What do you think of the lavender diamond ring? Isn't it terrible that I'm still thinking of it? She's going to have one of her girls model it for me because she has small hands like me (3.5-4 ring finger).







RedPeony said:


> I have this Swarovski HK pendant, I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339959




Very cute pieces Jadies!  Sanrio does have some really cute characters other than HK [emoji4].  The HK Swarovski line is adorable. Every year my oldest would give me a Swarovski piece for Christmas, mainly from their butterfly collection. I'm surprised he didn't get me any HK pieces. It may be because of what they are made of now that I think about it. I can only wear gold or silver. Now if they are silver, than that's a new thing added to my list of must haves [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies!
> 
> So many pages to read!   Sorry to see about the fake websites and certificates.... so hard to know sometimes.
> 
> Love all the nephrite and new jade!
> 
> 
> The lavender Hello Kitty full body is my fave piece.  I like Sanrio, not particularly HK, but I like Cinnamoroll and Gudetama.  If anyone ever sees a jade Gudetama, PM me. lol




They are so cute! Hmm... I need to look to see what else Sanrio has. Although I probably shouldn't [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Cyanide Rose

RedPeony said:


> Today's bangles: my dark nephrite pair.
> 
> View attachment 3339960
> View attachment 3339961
> 
> 
> You can see how they are dark green, not black.




Very pretty RedPeony! I love the darker green nephrite pieces, just gorgeous [emoji4]


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies!
> 
> So many pages to read!   Sorry to see about the fake websites and certificates.... so hard to know sometimes.
> 
> Love all the nephrite and new jade!
> 
> 
> The lavender Hello Kitty full body is my fave piece.  I like Sanrio, not particularly HK, but I like Cinnamoroll and Gudetama.  If anyone ever sees a jade Gudetama, PM me. lol




Is that a misubi?? In high school, hello kitty wasn't my favorite either among the Sanrio. I liked my melody and pekkle, as well as morning glory characters. But there's a Sanrio store near me with interesting dolls like the Kimono one I showed you guys (there's a big bow like how it's tied in real life and little Japanese geta shoes ha). Here's the rest of my daughter's Hello Kitty gang.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

If anyone is interested in the remaining black hello kitty jadeite pendant, let me know and I can PM you the seller's email. Someone may already be interested so act quick if you want it! 

The Hello Kitty face turned out to be much more expensive than I thought with 1.5 carats of pink diamonds! Decked out Kitty!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

RedPeony said:


> I have this Swarovski HK pendant, I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339959




Cute!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

What do you think between the two rings, jadies? Of course very different price points too.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> Thinking of these: Hello Kitty lavender pendant and blue lavender peony ring
> 
> View attachment 3339613
> View attachment 3339614



The Hello Kitty pendant is cuteness overload! Your daughter would love it and yes in the meantime, you can wear it
The peoony ring is gorgeous. So pretty.


----------



## soramillay

Wow, love all the Hello Kitty jewelry here, both jade and sparkly ones. I once saw a car that was HK customised bumper to bumper. It had Hello Kitty interior walls and a pink leather dashboard. It was amazing.

So I bought the Etsy bangle I was asking for thoughts about. I decided that I was in love with it and the seller was nice and gave me 10% off. I'll do the specific gravity test when it arrives. 

RedPeony, love the nephrite pairs! I know you didn't purchase them together (one is by Allan Spehar right?) but I wanted to ask you ladies, do your bangles fit different over each hand and what do you do about it, size up for interchangeability or buy specifically for left and right wear?

My bangle is a 57mm on my left wrist but it doesn't go on my right (it probably could with soap and maybe some bruising but I don't really want the hassle). The new one I just bought is a 60mm and I plan to wear that on my right.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> What do you think between the two rings, jadies? Of course very different price points too.
> View attachment 3340012
> View attachment 3340013



It would depend on your style....for me personally I would go for the peony ring because it can be worn everyday and with jeans and also dressier clothing too. It would look lovely with a pretty summer dress. The lavender and diamond ring to me is for dress up only so it really depends on your style and how much wear you want out of it.


----------



## soramillay

*NYC Princess* said:


> What do you think between the two rings, jadies? Of course very different price points too.
> View attachment 3340012
> View attachment 3340013




I think the peony is more gorgeous but as a carving I wonder if the edges will be prone to chipping? I know jade is quite tough but I've also had gemstone rings chip before from too much knocking around.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

RedPeony said:


> Today's bangles: my dark nephrite pair.
> 
> View attachment 3339960
> View attachment 3339961
> 
> 
> You can see how they are dark green, not black.



Yes I can see the dark green hue in these pics. Both look great! To me the slimmer one looks a dressier and the wider nephrite looks more casual. Both are chic like you Red


----------



## Jade4Me

*NYC Princess* said:


> What do you think between the two rings, jadies? Of course very different price points too.
> View attachment 3340012
> View attachment 3340013


Wow too cute all the Hello Kitty pieces!

The Peony ring is more unique one of a kind. The cab ring is a timeless classic. Unless the cab is your ultimate dream cab, I'd say go for the Peony ring now and later the cab ring or one like it can be a gift for 'fill in the blank' occasion.


----------



## Jade4Me

RedPeony said:


> Today's bangles: my dark nephrite pair.
> 
> View attachment 3339960
> View attachment 3339961
> 
> 
> You can see how they are dark green, not black.


My favorite go to's are my dark nephrite bangles. I happen to have one stuck on my wrist for days now! It's one of my smaller ones and because of a small but deep scrape on the side of my thumb, it was too painful to try to take it off and didn't want to make the scrape worse! It's finally nearly healed and I'll finally be able to swap bangles daily again!  

Yours look great on you!


----------



## Jade4Me

Cyanide Rose said:


> Forgot the photo LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339745


Is the pendant small? Maybe layer it with other HK pendants?

Meant to tell you that your earlier post of nephrite and pearls is gorgeous! I love how the pearls are bezel set in the silver metal. I was obsessed with pearls, too, before jade.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Is the pendant small? Maybe layer it with other HK pendants?
> 
> Meant to tell you that your earlier post of nephrite and pearls is gorgeous! I love how the pearls are bezel set in the silver metal. I was obsessed with pearls, too, before jade.



Me too! I loved pearls - still do but yes jade has taken over. Hope your cut heals quick


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> Me too! I loved pearls - still do but yes jade has taken over. Hope your cut heals quick


Thank you for the sweet well wishes! Good luck with Allan! He's been so elusive that I've been tempted to buy earrings or a bead from his Etsy shop just to finally have a jade piece created by him!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

It's interesting that all of you are choosing the peony! That will be less guilt-inducing too! 



2boys_jademommy said:


> It would depend on your style....for me personally I would go for the peony ring because it can be worn everyday and with jeans and also dressier clothing too. It would look lovely with a pretty summer dress. The lavender and diamond ring to me is for dress up only so it really depends on your style and how much wear you want out of it.



I was thinking of it as a right hand ring on my ring finger. Maybe in regular rotation? I'm asking the jeweler's associate to wear both in photos since she has small hands like me.



soramillay said:


> I think the peony is more gorgeous but as a carving I wonder if the edges will be prone to chipping? I know jade is quite tough but I've also had gemstone rings chip before from too much knocking around.



Hmm I haven't thought about the chipping.



Jade4Me said:


> Wow too cute all the Hello Kitty pieces!
> 
> The Peony ring is more unique one of a kind. The cab ring is a timeless classic. Unless the cab is your ultimate dream cab, I'd say go for the Peony ring now and later the cab ring or one like it can be a gift for 'fill in the blank' occasion.



That's not a bad idea...I'm not sure if it's my dream cab as color is hard to capture in photos. I think the cab ring catches my breath more, but probably due to the diamonds. The peony is more unique but I'm not sure if it's a bit much for the office. Hopefully, a pic on the hand will help me decide.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Thank you for the sweet well wishes! Good luck with Allan! He's been so elusive that I've been tempted to buy earrings or a bead from his Etsy shop just to finally have a jade piece created by him!



Thanks Jade4Me - He usually takes 1-2 weeks to return one email and recently both emails said he was going to check for me which means more waiting lol! Prior to this there was an email sent that took almost a month before I heard back and I pretty much gave up but I want something made by him and so I am trying to be patient 
I think once everything is settled I wouldn't mind the wait as much but it's getting the commitment kwim?

Have you been wearing Mooncake and Brown Sugar much? Those have to be one of my faves on this forum. Also with  Mooncake and Brown Sugar I know they are nephrite but I would have difficulty determining if it was jadeite or nephrite as it looks like both to me


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thanks Jade4Me - He usually takes 1-2 weeks to return one email and recently both emails said he was going to check for me which means more waiting lol! Prior to this there was an email sent that took almost a month before I heard back and I pretty much gave up but I want something made by him and so I am trying to be patient
> I think once everything is settled I wouldn't mind the wait as much but it's getting the commitment kwim?
> 
> Have you been wearing Mooncake and Brown Sugar much? Those have to be one of my faves on this forum. Also with  Mooncake and Brown Sugar I know they are nephrite but I would have difficulty determining if it was jadeite or nephrite as it looks like both to me


I would rotate in Moon Cake & Brown Sugar, but not until my thumb scrape heals, LOL! I rotate through my nephrite bangles regularly, but not as much my jadeite D-shapes. My jadeite princesses get worn much more than my jadeite D-shapes. I still love them and will pull them out to consider them, but most times will pass them over to wear a nephrite one. Maybe later my preferences will change...who knows!  

Again good luck with Allan and looking forward to seeing what you both come up with. Custom work is so exciting for all of us!


----------



## Jade4Me

*NYC Princess* said:


> It's interesting that all of you are choosing the peony! That will be less guilt-inducing too! [emoji14]
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of it as a right hand ring on my ring finger. Maybe in regular rotation? I'm asking the jeweler's associate to wear both in photos since she has small hands like me.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm I haven't thought about the chipping.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a bad idea...I'm not sure if it's my dream cab as color is hard to capture in photos. I think the cab ring catches my breath more, but probably due to the diamonds. The peony is more unique but I'm not sure if it's a bit much for the office. Hopefully, a pic on the hand will help me decide.


If they don't mind you sharing the mod shots of both rings, would love to see them on this thread, too!    It does help to see rings on a hand.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Jade4Me said:


> Is the pendant small? Maybe layer it with other HK pendants?
> 
> Meant to tell you that your earlier post of nephrite and pearls is gorgeous! I love how the pearls are bezel set in the silver metal. I was obsessed with pearls, too, before jade.




Thanks Jade4Me!  Pearls have kinda been replaced by Jade beads, now I have a really bad Jade bead addiction lol[emoji5]&#65039;

I hope your hand heals soon.  It's in a bad place too, but at least you have been able to rock a beautiful bangle on that wrist [emoji6] I know I'm looking at it the opposite way lol [emoji4]


----------



## crosso

teagansmum said:


> Jade4me and I decided to get sister Hetian bangle's and our certificate numbers are one after the other! Introducing Kiwi Oz (top two belonging to Jade4Me) and  my Kiwi Tea (two on the bottom) Loving the smooth feel of Hetian!


Congrats Tea and J4Me!!! Both of your bangles are just gorgeous, the color is so rich! It's nice to have "sister jade" with a friend - it's a wonderful  way to connect across the miles. Hope you both enjoy your new beauties!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Ok jadies, here are both rings on the seller's girl's hand

Not sure if they look too big on the hand


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Pictures above are a little blurry new use I took them as screenshots from a video

These are the original photos she sent


----------



## Silver Mom

*NYC Princess* said:


> Pictures above are a little blurry new use I took them as screenshots from a video
> 
> These are the original photos she sent
> View attachment 3340736
> View attachment 3340737


I like the first ring NYCP.  It looks more elegant.


----------



## Junkenpo

Oh gosh... so hard to choose!  I feel like the peony is more unique visually, but more casual.  Easy to dress up or down, though. 

However, like SilverMom says, the cab with the diamonds is elegant!  The diamonds make it more eye-catching, so you would have to be prepared for more attention, maybe? I think it would be the perfect right hand ring.  I can see this with jeans and a nice top, or in fine dress.


----------



## Jade4Me

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks Jade4Me!  Pearls have kinda been replaced by Jade beads, now I have a really bad Jade bead addiction lol[emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> I hope your hand heals soon.  It's in a bad place too, but at least you have been able to rock a beautiful bangle on that wrist [emoji6] I know I'm looking at it the opposite way lol [emoji4]


Thanks so much! Here's a pic of one of my later pearl necklaces along with my new bangle Kiwi. It's South Sea pearls knotted on dark brown leather cord, attached to a sterling silver chain.



crosso said:


> Congrats Tea and J4Me!!! Both of your bangles are just gorgeous, the color is so rich! It's nice to have "sister jade" with a friend - it's a wonderful  way to connect across the miles. Hope you both enjoy your new beauties!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Thank you! I hope you find your jade plaque and beryl bracelet!


----------



## Jade4Me

*NYC Princess* said:


> Pictures above are a little blurry new use I took them as screenshots from a video
> 
> These are the original photos she sent
> View attachment 3340736
> View attachment 3340737


The peony ring is big and bold on her hand! I personally like it, but only you know if that look suits you. The cab ring is no doubt a timeless classic and doesn't look too big on her hand IMO. Good luck deciding - they are both gorgeous!


----------



## RedPeony

NYC princess, here are my cabochon and peony rings, if it might help you at all in terms of deciding what 'look' you prefer. I do find myself wearing the peony ring more than the cabochon.


----------



## RedPeony

I'm waiting for this nephrite beauty in the post!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> Ok jadies, here are both rings on the seller's girl's hand
> 
> Not sure if they look too big on the hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3340729
> View attachment 3340730
> View attachment 3340731
> View attachment 3340732
> View attachment 3340733
> View attachment 3340734
> View attachment 3340735



Tough choice. From just the sellers pics I definitely would choose the peony. It looks fun and pretty. On the hand the cab and diamonds looks so elegant and the size works perfectly. The peony is a wee bigger than I thought it would be whereas the cab and diamond suits the bigger size. I think it if were me I would still choose the peony but when I read your post about the cab taking your breath away it sounds like you have a preference Go with your heart.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Thanks so much! Here's a pic of one of my later pearl necklaces along with my new bangle Kiwi. It's South Sea pearls knotted on dark brown leather cord, attached to a sterling silver chain.
> 
> 
> Thank you! I hope you find your jade plaque and beryl bracelet!


 
Very nice did you string the necklace yourself? I like how the re is a mix of leather and pearls. Gives the pearls a rocker vibe. 
Kiwi looks yummy &#128522;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

RedPeony said:


> View attachment 3340796
> 
> 
> NYC princess, here are my cabochon and peony rings, if it might help you at all in terms of deciding what 'look' you prefer. I do find myself wearing the peony ring more than the cabochon.



I love how your cabochon is set with a diamond on each side - simply elegant and your peony ring is sweet. Pair the peony ring with your red bangles and it's you &#128521;


----------



## *NYC Princess*

RedPeony said:


> View attachment 3340796
> 
> 
> NYC princess, here are my cabochon and peony rings, if it might help you at all in terms of deciding what 'look' you prefer. I do find myself wearing the peony ring more than the cabochon.







Jade4Me said:


> The peony ring is big and bold on her hand! I personally like it, but only you know if that look suits you. The cab ring is no doubt a timeless classic and doesn't look too big on her hand IMO. Good luck deciding - they are both gorgeous!







Silver Mom said:


> I like the first ring NYCP.  It looks more elegant.







Junkenpo said:


> Oh gosh... so hard to choose!  I feel like the peony is more unique visually, but more casual.  Easy to dress up or down, though.
> 
> However, like SilverMom says, the cab with the diamonds is elegant!  The diamonds make it more eye-catching, so you would have to be prepared for more attention, maybe? I think it would be the perfect right hand ring.  I can see this with jeans and a nice top, or in fine dress.




Thank you ladies!! Ugh I'm so torn! The peony is more unique like you guys said. But I wonder if it is too "in your face"/cocktail-y for the office. On the other hand, the diamonds really catch my heart, but the cabochon is rounder in the video than it seemed to me in the photo. The seller said it is oval but it is thick (which is more desired she says) so it may seem jellybean like to me. I've asked her if it is easy to set cabochons in a setting like this in the future.

These are the other cabochon rings she showed me but I like the first cabochon setting best.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> Tough choice. From just the sellers pics I definitely would choose the peony. It looks fun and pretty. On the hand the cab and diamonds looks so elegant and the size works perfectly. The peony is a wee bigger than I thought it would be whereas the cab and diamond suits the bigger size. I think it if were me I would still choose the peony but when I read your post about the cab taking your breath away it sounds like you have a preference Go with your heart.




Oops didn't see your post before. Ha I think it's definitely the diamonds that catch my breath.

A friend is telling me that she thinks both rings are too big for the office and they are both party rings. Do you guys think so? Not sure I want to get a ring for just special occasions.

She also thinks you can't tell it's a flower until you get close due to the light color. I feel like it's pretty obvious that it's a flower.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

RedPeony said:


> View attachment 3340796
> 
> 
> NYC princess, here are my cabochon and peony rings, if it might help you at all in terms of deciding what 'look' you prefer. I do find myself wearing the peony ring more than the cabochon.




Thanks Red, that's helpful. I feel like your peony is more subdued and less cocktail-y, which is more wearable for normal occasions perhaps. Do you think? If I don't get it, maybe you should!!


----------



## RedPeony

2boys_jademommy said:


> I love how your cabochon is set with a diamond on each side - simply elegant and your peony ring is sweet. Pair the peony ring with your red bangles and it's you [emoji6]




Actually there are three diamonds on each side of the cabochon but it's still rather understated as the cabochon takes centre stage, as I think it ought to.


----------



## RedPeony

*NYC Princess* said:


> Oops didn't see your post before. Ha I think it's definitely the diamonds that catch my breath.
> 
> A friend is telling me that she thinks both rings are too big for the office and they are both party rings. Do you guys think so? Not sure I want to get a ring for just special occasions.
> 
> She also thinks you can't tell it's a flower until you get close due to the light color. I feel like it's pretty obvious that it's a flower.




 I do feel like they are both cocktail rings and also that it's quite obvious that it's a flower ring. 

I really like the third ring with the baguettes! But I love Art Deco.


----------



## RedPeony

I also like the organic branch style of the band of the peony ring. Great details!


----------



## RedPeony

I got my darling monkey pendants today!




Really happy with this, I've put it on a chain with a Tiffany Paloma Picasso X pendant in rose gold and diamonds. The peach is so beautifully carved and I love rubbing the pendant for comfort!




So pretty against the light. 




This one came on a black string necklace and I managed to put a silver bail on it that came with the first necklace. It's sooo cute. 




It's very translucent!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

RedPeony said:


> View attachment 3340970
> 
> 
> It's very translucent!



Beautiful translucency! Where do you get your pieces, Red?


----------



## RedPeony

*NYC Princess* said:


> Beautiful translucency! Where do you get your pieces, Red?




These are from different sellers on eBay. I'll pm you the seller for the second pendant if you like. It's certified, too.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

RedPeony said:


> I do feel like they are both cocktail rings and also that it's quite obvious that it's a flower ring.
> 
> I really like the third ring with the baguettes! But I love Art Deco.




Let me know if you'd want the seller's contact info.  It's beautiful, but Art Deco/baguettes aren't my personal style.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

RedPeony said:


> These are from different sellers on eBay. I'll pm you the seller for the second pendant if you like. It's certified, too.




Sure thanks! For future reference of course! I need to go hide my wallet lol.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> Oops didn't see your post before. Ha I think it's definitely the diamonds that catch my breath.
> 
> A friend is telling me that she thinks both rings are too big for the office and they are both party rings. Do you guys think so? Not sure I want to get a ring for just special occasions.
> 
> She also thinks you can't tell it's a flower until you get close due to the light color. I feel like it's pretty obvious that it's a flower.



It is obvious a flower to me too 
I don't think either ring is too big for the office or anywhere for that matter. I would however keep the rest of the jewelry minimal and this is definitely a one ring on the hand only in my opinion. In fact I've always preferred the look of just one ring on each hand. Both make a bold statement. One is more feminine and sweet but the size of the flower gives it more of an edge if that makes sense. The other is pure elegance and opulence.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

RedPeony said:


> Actually there are three diamonds on each side of the cabochon but it's still rather understated as the cabochon takes centre stage, as I think it ought to.



oh excuse me lol! Yes I can see there are three - at first it looked like a bigger diamond on each side.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

RedPeony said:


> I got my darling monkey pendants today!
> 
> View attachment 3340964
> 
> 
> Really happy with this, I've put it on a chain with a Tiffany Paloma Picasso X pendant in rose gold and diamonds. The peach is so beautifully carved and I love rubbing the pendant for comfort!
> 
> View attachment 3340969
> 
> 
> So pretty against the light.
> 
> View attachment 3340967
> 
> 
> This one came on a black string necklace and I managed to put a silver bail on it that came with the first necklace. It's sooo cute.
> 
> View attachment 3340970
> 
> 
> It's very translucent!



It is beautiful Red and very translucent. I love it - congrats


----------



## soramillay

RedPeony said:


> I got my darling monkey pendants today!
> 
> View attachment 3340964
> 
> 
> Really happy with this, I've put it on a chain with a Tiffany Paloma Picasso X pendant in rose gold and diamonds. The peach is so beautifully carved and I love rubbing the pendant for comfort!
> 
> View attachment 3340969
> 
> 
> So pretty against the light.
> 
> View attachment 3340967
> 
> 
> This one came on a black string necklace and I managed to put a silver bail on it that came with the first necklace. It's sooo cute.
> 
> View attachment 3340970
> 
> 
> It's very translucent!


What a beautiful pendant, such translucency!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Quick question for the jadies....As you know I am really hoping to get a custom bangle made. I know I would like a wider width - around 18 mm. I also want a higher dome but not too high as it may be very bulky on me. My question is what would be a good thickness? I ask because I really don't know the thickness/height of any of my bangles. Is 7-8mm thick but not overly so....?


----------



## RedPeony

*NYC Princess* said:


> Let me know if you'd want the seller's contact info.  It's beautiful, but Art Deco/baguettes aren't my personal style.




No way I'm trying to save money...!!! Haha!!


----------



## RedPeony

*NYC Princess* said:


> Sure thanks! For future reference of course! I need to go hide my wallet lol.




I just checked and second pendant is from gojade, I couldn't remember if it was from someone obscure... You're welcome [emoji16]


----------



## RedPeony

2boys_jademommy said:


> Quick question for the jadies....As you know I am really hoping to get a custom bangle made. I know I would like a wider width - around 18 mm. I also want a higher dome but not too high as it may be very bulky on me. My question is what would be a good thickness? I ask because I really don't know the thickness/height of any of my bangles. Is 7-8mm thick but not overly so....?




I assume you are after a d-shaped bangle? The thickness depends on the width of course. The wider the bangle the thicker the 'cross section' for stability and balance. The nephrite bangle I've ordered is quite chubby, and will probably be the chubbiest bangle I own other than a brown/orange one. I'll have a measure once I receive it and show you some mod pics if it helps. The brown/orange one has a thinner edge which I feel makes it a bit brittle.


----------



## RedPeony

2boys_jademommy said:


> It is beautiful Red and very translucent. I love it - congrats







soramillay said:


> What a beautiful pendant, such translucency!




Thank you! I'm very happy with its petite size too, makes it very versatile.


----------



## RedPeony

*NYC Princess* said:


> Ok jadies, here are both rings on the seller's girl's hand
> 
> Not sure if they look too big on the hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3340729
> View attachment 3340730
> View attachment 3340731
> View attachment 3340732
> View attachment 3340733
> View attachment 3340734
> View attachment 3340735




I'm going to say I agree with SilverMom. The first ring is very much more elegant and classic.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Hello everyone!!! I upgraded phones and I couldn't get it!! I couldn't not remember my password and when I would try and reset it it would tell me I got the random question wrong without asking me anything at all. Well today,I finally guessed my password right &#128514;
I'm happy to be back in.... I ve missed you all and thought of you all a lot!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

RedPeony said:


> I assume you are after a d-shaped bangle? The thickness depends on the width of course. The wider the bangle the thicker the 'cross section' for stability and balance. The nephrite bangle I've ordered is quite chubby, and will probably be the chubbiest bangle I own other than a brown/orange one. I'll have a measure once I receive it and show you some mod pics if it helps. The brown/orange one has a thinner edge which I feel makes it a bit brittle.



Yes d shape. Good point about needing a thicker cross section if the bangle is wider. Also visually it will be more banlanced. 
Mod pics of your new bangle and measurements would be much appreciated Red


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Hello everyone!!! I upgraded phones and I couldn't get it!! I couldn't not remember my password and when I would try and reset it it would tell me I got the random question wrong without asking me anything at all. Well today,I finally guessed my password right &#128514;
> I'm happy to be back in.... I ve missed you all and thought of you all a lot!!



Missed you too Ms Blue and glad you're back!


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> Very nice did you string the necklace yourself? I like how the re is a mix of leather and pearls. Gives the pearls a rocker vibe.
> Kiwi looks yummy &#128522;


Thanks, yes, I did string the pearls myself. I was debating on making gifts with them, decided not many around me would appreciate them for being South Sea pearls (I could use freshwater pearls for a similar look), and horded them all for myself into one necklace. I definitely had enough for a bracelet, but didn't want to try to buy more coordinating ones to make a full necklace. However, I would wear it much more as a necklace, so I added sterling silver chain to make it long enough, and the length is adjustable.  



*NYC Princess* said:


> Oops didn't see your post before. Ha I think it's definitely the diamonds that catch my breath.
> 
> A friend is telling me that she thinks both rings are too big for the office and they are both party rings. Do you guys think so? Not sure I want to get a ring for just special occasions.
> 
> She also thinks you can't tell it's a flower until you get close due to the light color. I feel like it's pretty obvious that it's a flower.


I don't think either are too big for the office either and agree with 2boys that they are one ring per hand types of rings, and to keep the rest of your jewelry low key (for the office). Either one would be a very nice statement piece. The peony obviously looks like a flower to me, too. I hope you don't mind if I share a story... I remember years ago a young slim attractive Japanese woman that came into our office to translate at our conference calls. During the calls many times her hand would hover near the speakerphone in case we wanted her to mute our side. Her jewelry was minimal except for a gorgeous humongous Tahitian pearl solitaire ring on her finger - middle finger I believe - it may have had a couple/few small diamonds, but the huge pearl was definitely the showcase. Most women would save such a ring for special occasions. However, I thought it was a very classy bold statement piece that showed a unique side to her personality - that she wasn't afraid to be unconventional and wear what she liked. She wore it every single time she came into our office, so I assumed it was her everyday statement ring. I'll bet most of the men were inconspicuously staring at her, but I was conspicuously staring at her ring, LOL! 



2boys_jademommy said:


> Quick question for the jadies....As you know I am really hoping to get a custom bangle made. I know I would like a wider width - around 18 mm. I also want a higher dome but not too high as it may be very bulky on me. My question is what would be a good thickness? I ask because I really don't know the thickness/height of any of my bangles. Is 7-8mm thick but not overly so....?


For your reference my Kiwi and Brown Sugar are about 18mm wide and 7.5mm thick. But mine are around 57mm whereas I know yours will be an oh so cute 51-52mm.  



RedPeony said:


> I just checked and second pendant is from gojade, I couldn't remember if it was from someone obscure... You're welcome [emoji16]


Love your new pendants - the soft colors and nice translucency and cute monkeys!



ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Hello everyone!!! I upgraded phones and I couldn't get it!! I couldn't not remember my password and when I would try and reset it it would tell me I got the random question wrong without asking me anything at all. Well today,I finally guessed my password right &#128514;
> I'm happy to be back in.... I ve missed you all and thought of you all a lot!!


Glad to see you back and missed you, too!


----------



## Silver Mom

*NYC Princess* said:


> Thank you ladies!! Ugh I'm so torn! The peony is more unique like you guys said. But I wonder if it is too "in your face"/cocktail-y for the office. On the other hand, the diamonds really catch my heart, but the cabochon is rounder in the video than it seemed to me in the photo. The seller said it is oval but it is thick (which is more desired she says) so it may seem jellybean like to me. I've asked her if it is easy to set cabochons in a setting like this in the future.
> 
> These are the other cabochon rings she showed me but I like the first cabochon setting best.
> 
> View attachment 3340931
> 
> View attachment 3340933
> 
> View attachment 3340934


Sorry NYCP I still like the other cabochon more.  It just looks very elegant to me.  I don't know why I don't like yellow gold with diamonds. For some reason I like diamonds with white gold and very little of the gold showing. and the last ring in this picture just has too much around it and takes away from the jade BUT that is just my taste.  Every body has different taste so you just have to pick the one that appeals to you.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Thanks, yes, I did string the pearls myself. I was debating on making gifts with them, decided not many around me would appreciate them for being South Sea pearls (I could use freshwater pearls for a similar look), and horded them all for myself into one necklace. I definitely had enough for a bracelet, but didn't want to try to buy more coordinating ones to make a full necklace. However, I would wear it much more as a necklace, so I added sterling silver chain to make it long enough, and the length is adjustable.
> 
> For your reference my Kiwi and Brown Sugar are about 18mm wide and 7.5mm thick. But mine are around 57mm whereas I know yours will be an oh so cute 51-52mm.
> 
> I'm impressed! You and Crosso are so creative and crafty. It is that much more special because you made the necklace yourself. Also great that the length is adjustable. Wear it with pride that you made it yourself
> 
> Ok then 7-8 mm may be the right thickness for me. I will ask for 51 -51.5 mm. I definitely don't want it smaller than 51 since it is a wider bangle. JoJo made my bangle 50 when I asked for 51 but it is fine since it is slim.


----------



## RedPeony

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Hello everyone!!! I upgraded phones and I couldn't get it!! I couldn't not remember my password and when I would try and reset it it would tell me I got the random question wrong without asking me anything at all. Well today,I finally guessed my password right [emoji23]
> 
> I'm happy to be back in.... I ve missed you all and thought of you all a lot!!




Welcome back!!


----------



## RedPeony

2boys_jademommy said:


> Jade4Me said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, yes, I did string the pearls myself. I was debating on making gifts with them, decided not many around me would appreciate them for being South Sea pearls (I could use freshwater pearls for a similar look), and horded them all for myself into one necklace. I definitely had enough for a bracelet, but didn't want to try to buy more coordinating ones to make a full necklace. However, I would wear it much more as a necklace, so I added sterling silver chain to make it long enough, and the length is adjustable.
> 
> 
> 
> For your reference my Kiwi and Brown Sugar are about 18mm wide and 7.5mm thick. But mine are around 57mm whereas I know yours will be an oh so cute 51-52mm.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm impressed! You and Crosso are so creative and crafty. It is that much more special because you made the necklace yourself. Also great that the length is adjustable. Wear it with pride that you made it yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Ok then 7-8 mm may be the right thickness for me. I will ask for 51 -51.5 mm. I definitely don't want it smaller than 51 since it is a wider bangle. JoJo made my bangle 50 when I asked for 51 but it is fine since it is slim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah! And I didn't realise your size is sooo small! For thick bangles I go to 60mm as I find 58 to 59 (my usual range) too restrictive in that width.
Click to expand...


----------



## crosso

RedPeony said:


> I got my darling monkey pendants today!
> 
> View attachment 3340964
> 
> 
> Really happy with this, I've put it on a chain with a Tiffany Paloma Picasso X pendant in rose gold and diamonds. The peach is so beautifully carved and I love rubbing the pendant for comfort!
> 
> View attachment 3340969
> 
> 
> So pretty against the light.
> 
> View attachment 3340967
> 
> 
> This one came on a black string necklace and I managed to put a silver bail on it that came with the first necklace. It's sooo cute.
> 
> View attachment 3340970
> 
> 
> It's very translucent!


Beautiful pendants, Red! &#128525;

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

Jade4Me said:


> Thanks so much! Here's a pic of one of my later pearl necklaces along with my new bangle Kiwi. It's South Sea pearls knotted on dark brown leather cord, attached to a sterling silver chain.
> 
> 
> Thank you! I hope you find your jade plaque and beryl bracelet!


GORGEOUS pearls, J4Me! Such lustre! Beautiful work!!
Thanks for the wishes for my bracelet - it's driving me crazy, I was really taken with it.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Jade4Me said:


> Thanks so much! Here's a pic of one of my later pearl necklaces along with my new bangle Kiwi. It's South Sea pearls knotted on dark brown leather cord, attached to a sterling silver chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I hope you find your jade plaque and beryl bracelet!




[emoji173]&#65039; this necklace! I really like the mix of different tones, that has been my thing with Jade beads lately. While I do like them to match, since I've done quite a bit of that now I like the edgier kind of concept of mixing different color on the same piece. 

Your necklace is very unique and your bangle is beautiful as well [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

*NYC Princess* said:


> Ok jadies, here are both rings on the seller's girl's hand
> 
> Not sure if they look too big on the hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3340729
> View attachment 3340730
> View attachment 3340731
> View attachment 3340732
> View attachment 3340733
> View attachment 3340734
> View attachment 3340735







RedPeony said:


> View attachment 3340796
> 
> 
> NYC princess, here are my cabochon and peony rings, if it might help you at all in terms of deciding what 'look' you prefer. I do find myself wearing the peony ring more than the cabochon.




NYC, they both look amazing on the hand. I really like both for different reasons, but I really like the original cab the best.  The peony ring is beautiful and has a really organic look to it. 

I love the cab more because the diamonds look amazing. I like how the NSEW diamonds are bigger and really stand out, which keeps the ring from looking like a halo. I do adore the cab more. It's magical [emoji5]&#65039;

RedPeony, I love all your pieces and congrats on the new addition. Your pendants are gorgeous and you rings are TDF [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## crosso

crosso said:


> GORGEOUS pearls, J4Me! Such lustre! Beautiful work!!
> Thanks for the wishes for my bracelet - it's driving me crazy, I was really taken with it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Speaking of the plaque bracelet, I found another one I like for the cute bat carving, although it doesn't have the sweet pinky lavender coloring of the qilin one. Not sure what I'll do with this one yet.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

Silver Mom said:


> Sorry NYCP I still like the other cabochon more.  It just looks very elegant to me.  I don't know why I don't like yellow gold with diamonds. For some reason I like diamonds with white gold and very little of the gold showing. and the last ring in this picture just has too much around it and takes away from the jade BUT that is just my taste.  Every body has different taste so you just have to pick the one that appeals to you.


I like the first cab ring best too, NYC, the color and diamond arrangement is lovely. I also really like the peony. Though it is a statement ring, it seems more every day to me because it's not as blingy. Tough choice for sure!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## RedPeony

crosso said:


> I like the first cab ring best too, NYC, the color and diamond arrangement is lovely. I also really like the peony. Though it is a statement ring, it seems more every day to me because it's not as blingy. Tough choice for sure!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app




Well the choice is CLEAR. you need BOTH.


----------



## RedPeony

Cyanide Rose said:


> NYC, they both look amazing on the hand. I really like both for different reasons, but I really like the original cab the best.  The peony ring is beautiful and has a really organic look to it.
> 
> I love the cab more because the diamonds look amazing. I like how the NSEW diamonds are bigger and really stand out, which keeps the ring from looking like a halo. I do adore the cab more. It's magical [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> RedPeony, I love all your pieces and congrats on the new addition. Your pendants are gorgeous and you rings are TDF [emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you very much. What I love most about everyone's collection is that they are so individual and unique to each person's personality and situation.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

RedPeony said:


> Well the choice is CLEAR. you need BOTH.




*Faints


----------



## teagansmum

RedPeony said:


> I got my darling monkey pendants today!
> 
> View attachment 3340964
> 
> 
> Really happy with this, I've put it on a chain with a Tiffany Paloma Picasso X pendant in rose gold and diamonds. The peach is so beautifully carved and I love rubbing the pendant for comfort!
> 
> View attachment 3340969
> 
> 
> So pretty against the light.
> 
> View attachment 3340967
> 
> 
> This one came on a black string necklace and I managed to put a silver bail on it that came with the first necklace. It's sooo cute.
> 
> View attachment 3340970
> 
> 
> It's very translucent!



She's darling Red!! I love the clasp too as they suit each other beautifully.


----------



## teagansmum

crosso said:


> Speaking of the plaque bracelet, I found another one I like for the cute bat carving, although it doesn't have the sweet pinky lavender coloring of the qilin one. Not sure what I'll do with this one yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



This is so cute Crosso!  I love bats! By the way, the day you announced you lost your bracelet, I lost my beaded bracelet with my little green buddha on it. I"m going crazy searching for it and feel your pain.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

RedPeony said:


> Thank you very much. What I love most about everyone's collection is that they are so individual and unique to each person's personality and situation.







*NYC Princess* said:


> *Faints







crosso said:


> Speaking of the plaque bracelet, I found another one I like for the cute bat carving, although it doesn't have the sweet pinky lavender coloring of the qilin one. Not sure what I'll do with this one yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app




RedPeony, I completely agree.  You get to see pieces you may not normally see because some people lives in a different countries.  I also love seeing pieces that the Jadies are so passionate about. I would love to see what everyone's favorite piece is or their top 3 pieces [emoji6] Plus everyone is so nice and kind to one another [emoji5]&#65039;

NYC, LOL I was thinking the same thing. I know for me I always end up going back and buying the other piece [emoji4]

Crosso, it's beautiful!  Hopefully you find your other bracelet soon, so you will have two [emoji4]


----------



## Lots love

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Hello everyone!!! I upgraded phones and I couldn't get it!! I couldn't not remember my password and when I would try and reset it it would tell me I got the random question wrong without asking me anything at all. Well today,I finally guessed my password right &#128514;
> I'm happy to be back in.... I ve missed you all and thought of you all a lot!!


Welcome back good to hear from you [emoji253] [emoji253] so what have you been up to lately 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

RedPeony said:


> I got my darling monkey pendants today!
> 
> View attachment 3340964
> 
> 
> Really happy with this, I've put it on a chain with a Tiffany Paloma Picasso X pendant in rose gold and diamonds. The peach is so beautifully carved and I love rubbing the pendant for comfort!
> 
> View attachment 3340969
> 
> 
> So pretty against the light.
> 
> View attachment 3340967
> 
> 
> This one came on a black string necklace and I managed to put a silver bail on it that came with the first necklace. It's sooo cute.
> 
> View attachment 3340970
> 
> 
> It's very translucent!


I love your your new pendent very very stunning [emoji7] [emoji7] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

*NYC Princess* said:


> Ok jadies, here are both rings on the seller's girl's hand
> 
> Not sure if they look too big on the hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3340729
> View attachment 3340730
> View attachment 3340731
> View attachment 3340732
> View attachment 3340733
> View attachment 3340734
> View attachment 3340735


I just love the flower one so unique looking [emoji8] [emoji79] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## teagansmum

RedPeony said:


> Well the choice is CLEAR. you need BOTH.



Ditto!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> This is so cute Crosso!  I love bats! By the way, the day you announced you lost your bracelet, I lost my beaded bracelet with my little green buddha on it. I"m going crazy searching for it and feel your pain.



Teagansmum I hope you and Crosso find your bracelets. I remember years ago long before I wore bangles I use to wear these tiny bright green Jade earrings and I lost one. Several  days later I found it in my purse. No idea how it landed there as I would never take my earrings off so not only did it fall off my ear but it landed in my purse - both the earring and backing. All this to say I hope your lost Jade turns up soon.


----------



## RedPeony

Thanks to everyone for their lovely comments about the pendants. 

I love that the Jade forum is mostly very kind, life is hard enough as it is, there is no need to spend energy in places where people are nasty to one another! I'm sure you all agree!

That's going to be a hard challenge, people's top three. Can we have top three in different categories? Bangles vs earrings vs rings vs pendants? Haha. Maybe we should start a new thread for the top of the jade charts?


----------



## zipcount

*NYC Princess* said:


> *Faints



Lol, you should know better to ask us to pick just one.


----------



## teagansmum

Thank you 2boys. I feel like I lost part of myself losing that little guy. I"m going to check my coat sleeves when I get home from work. Made a list of places to check. lol
Thank goodness you found your earring!!
Crosso? Any luck yet?
Red...Top of the jade charts? Not a bad idea.


----------



## Lots love

RedPeony said:


> Thanks to everyone for their lovely comments about the pendants.
> 
> I love that the Jade forum is mostly very kind, life is hard enough as it is, there is no need to spend energy in places where people are nasty to one another! I'm sure you all agree!
> 
> That's going to be a hard challenge, people's top three. Can we have top three in different categories? Bangles vs earrings vs rings vs pendants? Haha. Maybe we should start a new thread for the top of the jade charts?


I agree with you we all should love one another be nice life's to short to be nasty [emoji8] new year new beginning leave the past in the past move forward wasting energy on past is crazy 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cyanide Rose

teagansmum said:


> This is so cute Crosso!  I love bats! By the way, the day you announced you lost your bracelet, I lost my beaded bracelet with my little green buddha on it. I"m going crazy searching for it and feel your pain.




Teagansmum, I'm so sorry you lost your bracelet. I hope you find yours soon too.  I hate losing stuff, I'm still looking for a gold fleur de lis tassel pendant I lost a year ago but I think it fell out of my pocket at my little guys therapy appointment. So, I think it's gone forever. 

I remember hearing a story on PS where a lady had lost her really nice size diamond stud earrings in NYC.  I can't remember the exact length of time but it was at least a week later. She said she was walking her normal route and noticed a glint in the crack of the sidewalk and sure enough it was her earring.  She ended up finding them both not far from each other. Can you believe that? In a fast paced place like NYC!  Well anywho, the diamonds were in pretty rough shape but the were a pretty good size and last I heard she was checking with her jeweler about getting them recut. 

Heck, I thought if she could find those in NYC, one of the most busiest place I can think of, then Jadies we still have a chance to find our pretties right? I hope you and crosso find you bracelets soon [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Lots love

Cyanide Rose said:


> Teagansmum, I'm so sorry you lost your bracelet. I hope you find yours soon too.  I hate losing stuff, I'm still looking for a gold fleur de lis tassel pendant I lost a year ago but I think it fell out of my pocket at my little guys therapy appointment. So, I think it's gone forever.
> 
> I remember hearing a story on PS where a lady had lost her really nice size diamond stud earrings in NYC.  I can't remember the exact length of time but it was at least a week later. She said she was walking her normal route and noticed a glint in the crack of the sidewalk and sure enough it was her earring.  She ended up finding them both not far from each other. Can you believe that? In a fast paced place like NYC!  Well anywho, the diamonds were in pretty rough shape but the were a pretty good size and last I heard she was checking with her jeweler about getting them recut.
> 
> Heck, I thought if she could find those in NYC, one of the most busiest place I can think of, then Jadies we still have a chance to find our pretties right? I hope you and crosso find you bracelets soon [emoji5]&#65039;
> View attachment 3341501


Right you said it perfectly 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

I always love to look at pictures of all the beautiful pieces of jadetie and the information and the experience I love 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cyanide Rose

RedPeony said:


> Thanks to everyone for their lovely comments about the pendants.
> 
> I love that the Jade forum is mostly very kind, life is hard enough as it is, there is no need to spend energy in places where people are nasty to one another! I'm sure you all agree!
> 
> That's going to be a hard challenge, people's top three. Can we have top three in different categories? Bangles vs earrings vs rings vs pendants? Haha. Maybe we should start a new thread for the top of the jade charts?




Well said RedPeony!  I think that is a great idea as well [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Lots love said:


> Right you said it perfectly
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app







Lots love said:


> I always love to look at pictures of all the beautiful pieces of jadetie and the information and the experience I love
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app




Hi Lots love! Thank you so much [emoji4] I totally agree with you too. I have learned so much here and met some really nice Jadies too [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## RedPeony

We can simply start a top three list here I think! Let's go ladies! You can break it down into categories as you wish.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Jade4Me said:


> I don't think either are too big for the office either and agree with 2boys that they are one ring per hand types of rings, and to keep the rest of your jewelry low key (for the office). Either one would be a very nice statement piece. The peony obviously looks like a flower to me, too. I hope you don't mind if I share a story... I remember years ago a young slim attractive Japanese woman that came into our office to translate at our conference calls. During the calls many times her hand would hover near the speakerphone in case we wanted her to mute our side. Her jewelry was minimal except for a gorgeous humongous Tahitian pearl solitaire ring on her finger - middle finger I believe - it may have had a couple/few small diamonds, but the huge pearl was definitely the showcase. Most women would save such a ring for special occasions. However, I thought it was a very classy bold statement piece that showed a unique side to her personality - that she wasn't afraid to be unconventional and wear what she liked. She wore it every single time she came into our office, so I assumed it was her everyday statement ring. I'll bet most of the men were inconspicuously staring at her, but I was conspicuously staring at her ring, LOL!



That's a really nice story, thank you for sharing it. I used to have a coworker that wore ginormous pearl necklaces and studs, she had a few. Jewelry was her and her mom's thing, she said. They always look Flintstone-like to me, in the best kind of way.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Silver Mom said:


> Sorry NYCP I still like the other cabochon more.  It just looks very elegant to me.  I don't know why I don't like yellow gold with diamonds. For some reason I like diamonds with white gold and very little of the gold showing. and the last ring in this picture just has too much around it and takes away from the jade BUT that is just my taste.  Every body has different taste so you just have to pick the one that appeals to you.



Yes everyone does have different taste, so you're right, I should take advice but heed my own compass. The peony doesn't have diamonds I think. It does have a yellow gold band but could be switched to white gold.

However, I think the diamonds and the classic cabochon just call to me more, and I really like the setting. I wonder if it is something I could easily get from Alice or Nikolai in the future and pick a cabochon in person when they come to NY trade shows. I've asked Nikolai but she is super swamped with Mother's Day rush and already sent me so many photos and videos. Hello Kitty is on her way! But I should have asked about signature required because then I would have sent to my office. Now no one will be home to sign for it.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Cyanide Rose said:


> NYC, they both look amazing on the hand. I really like both for different reasons, but I really like the original cab the best.  The peony ring is beautiful and has a really organic look to it.
> 
> I love the cab more because the diamonds look amazing. I like how the NSEW diamonds are bigger and really stand out, which keeps the ring from looking like a halo. I do adore the cab more. It's magical [emoji5]&#65039;



How can you top magical??


----------



## *NYC Princess*

crosso said:


> Speaking of the plaque bracelet, I found another one I like for the cute bat carving, although it doesn't have the sweet pinky lavender coloring of the qilin one. Not sure what I'll do with this one yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



What did you do with others? I've seen some strung at the ends for a bracelet.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Cyanide Rose said:


> NYC, LOL I was thinking the same thing. I know for me I always end up going back and buying the other piece [emoji4]





crosso said:


> I like the first cab ring best too, NYC, the color and diamond arrangement is lovely. I also really like the peony. Though it is a statement ring, it seems more every day to me because it's not as blingy. Tough choice for sure!





RedPeony said:


> Well the choice is CLEAR. you need BOTH.





Lots love said:


> I just love the flower one so unique looking [emoji8] [emoji79]





teagansmum said:


> Ditto!



Ladies, I think my heart is with the diamond cabochon. I was really caught on the uniqueness of the piece and peonies are my favorite flower, but I just feel like it might be a little too large. I posted it also on the main jewelry site, and some said they thought it looked like a fashion piece (i.e. made of inexpensive materials). That being said, there is a lot of love for this ring. I think someone in this jade family should get it! It is $750 wholesale, and maybe can be a negotiated a little more. PM me for seller's email, if interested! 

I also have a question out to the seller whether the setting is something that is easy to do, because if so, maybe I can pick my own cabochon when they are next in NY, which is probably July.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Hope you ladies find your lost pieces! 

A couple years ago, I was walking home at night in the winter and a man approached me. He said that his car broke down, and his wife was with their baby, and he needed cab money to an ATM. In the end I  gave him cab money (maybe $30). He had given me what was supposedly his wife's wedding band as collateral (in hind sight, I should have asked for his phone), and he would call me back to pay me back and to return the ring. I never did hear from him and tried to call the number he gave me. It was probably a fake story, but it wasn't a lot of money, and I felt ok of losing it if the story were real. It was a gold looking band with a baguette on either side, the kind that is designed to fit under an engagement ring. I don't see any kt mark to signfy it's gold and never bothered to get it tested. I still wonder sometimes if somehow he got my number wrong and his wife really lost her wedding band.


----------



## Lots love

RedPeony said:


> We can simply start a top three list here I think! Let's go ladies! You can break it down into categories as you wish.


Great idea what categories you think would be good idea 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## *NYC Princess*

These look interesting to diversify a collection without breaking the bank. Not carved out of a stone though.

Etsy shop: https://www.etsy.com/shop/KissMeZombie?ref=l2-shop-info-name


----------



## fanofjadeite

my green and lavender jade bangle just came in


----------



## Lots love

fanofjadeite said:


> my green and lavender jade bangle just came in


Love your stack [emoji257] [emoji257] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

*NYC Princess* said:


> These look interesting to diversify a collection without breaking the bank. Not carved out of a stone though.
> 
> Etsy shop: https://www.etsy.com/shop/KissMeZombie?ref=l2-shop-info-name
> 
> View attachment 3341568
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341569
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341570
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341571


So cool looking thank u for sharing 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## RedPeony

Lots love said:


> Great idea what categories you think would be good idea
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app




Oh it could be anything -- bangles, earrings, rings, pendants, beads. And subcategories like nephrite, colours of jadeite, etc. 

It's really open to interpretation I think!


----------



## RedPeony

fanofjadeite said:


> my green and lavender jade bangle just came in




So pretty!!


----------



## Lots love

RedPeony said:


> Oh it could be anything -- bangles, earrings, rings, pendants, beads. And subcategories like nephrite, colours of jadeite, etc.
> 
> It's really open to interpretation I think!


Okay sounds good [emoji5] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> my green and lavender jade bangle just came in



It looks fantastic Fan! It matches your carved bangle nicely.

I recently saw a beautiful jadeite bangle that is lavender on one side and a sage green with darker bits on the other. It was tempting but it was a wee big on me and I didn't like the feeling of it. I suppose I could get used to a bigger size but she wanted $1500.00 Cdn which is about $1200.00 USD and I didn't think it worth it when I had concerns about the sizing.


----------



## udalrike

Do you have pictures, 2boys?


----------



## udalrike

Fano, beautiful bangle!


----------



## udalrike

What exactly was the question? The 3 jade pieces we love the most?

1. The interlocked jade earrings
2. The Hetian jade bangle
3. My lavender plaque bracelet


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Do you have pictures, 2boys?



No I always feel like the shop owners may not appreciate me taking pics.....I suppose I could always ask next time if they mind me taking a pic of their bangles.


----------



## udalrike

You could tell them that you want to show a picture of the bangle to your husband.....


----------



## zipcount

udalrike said:


> You could tell them that you want to show a picture of the bangle to your husband.....


Good idea!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> You could tell them that you want to show a picture of the bangle to your husband.....



LOL maybe I will try that sometime Uli


----------



## teagansmum

fanofjadeite said:


> my green and lavender jade bangle just came in



She's lovely Fan! She also makes a fantastic stack with your favorite bangle.


----------



## teagansmum

*NYC Princess* said:


> Hope you ladies find your lost pieces!
> 
> A couple years ago, I was walking home at night in the winter and a man approached me. He said that his car broke down, and his wife was with their baby, and he needed cab money to an ATM. In the end I  gave him cab money (maybe $30). He had given me what was supposedly his wife's wedding band as collateral (in hind sight, I should have asked for his phone), and he would call me back to pay me back and to return the ring. I never did hear from him and tried to call the number he gave me. It was probably a fake story, but it wasn't a lot of money, and I felt ok of losing it if the story were real. It was a gold looking band with a baguette on either side, the kind that is designed to fit under an engagement ring. I don't see any kt mark to signfy it's gold and never bothered to get it tested. I still wonder sometimes if somehow he got my number wrong and his wife really lost her wedding band.



I have given up the search and if he shows up then it's meant to be. 
That is an interesting story. I'd love to know if he ever did try to get a hold of you or if the ring is actually gold. It would be a shame if his story held true and his wife lost half her wedding ring. Still, it was nice of you to help them out.


----------



## soramillay

My vintage bangle just arrived and it's lovely but I am still stumped as to what it is. I've ruled out jadeite after doing the SD test, so it's likely nephrite or serpentine. I'm leaning towards nephrite because I've seen some nephrite pieces with similar dendritic patterns. The bangle is also nicely polished. It has more lustre than my jadeite bangle which has a bit of orange peel.


----------



## teagansmum

soramillay said:


> My vintage bangle just arrived and it's lovely but I am still stumped as to what it is. I've ruled out jadeite after doing the SD test, so it's likely nephrite or serpentine. I'm leaning towards nephrite because I've seen some nephrite pieces with similar dendritic patterns. The bangle is also nicely polished. It has more lustre than my jadeite bangle which has a bit of orange peel.
> 
> View attachment 3342198
> 
> View attachment 3342195
> 
> View attachment 3342196
> View attachment 3342197



I love it!! I would sway towards thinking it Nephrite (Hetian) 
I've been looking for one similar myself. It's a beauty!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

soramillay said:


> My vintage bangle just arrived and it's lovely but I am still stumped as to what it is. I've ruled out jadeite after doing the SD test, so it's likely nephrite or serpentine. I'm leaning towards nephrite because I've seen some nephrite pieces with similar dendritic patterns. The bangle is also nicely polished. It has more lustre than my jadeite bangle which has a bit of orange peel.
> 
> View attachment 3342198
> 
> View attachment 3342195
> 
> View attachment 3342196
> View attachment 3342197



It's lovely and matches your peridot ring &#128522;
Looks great on you &#128521;


----------



## fanofjadeite

Lots love said:


> Love your stack [emoji257] [emoji257]
> 
> 
> 
> RedPeony said:
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2boys_jademommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks fantastic Fan! It matches your carved bangle nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> udalrike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fano, beautiful bangle!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teagansmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's lovely Fan! She also makes a fantastic stack with your favorite bangle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thank you for the compliments, ladies
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## teagansmum

After searching my house and office at work, look who showed up! Strangely I was at work and five minutes before leaving I stood up and the bracelet fell onto the floor. I had gotten off and on that chair for two days so I was shocked to see him sitting there smiling at me. 
I feel so relieved to have him back. Nothing expensive, (I only paid $1.00 for him), but I like having him with me.


----------



## soramillay

teagansmum said:


> After searching my house and office at work, look who showed up! Strangely I was at work and five minutes before leaving I stood up and the bracelet fell onto the floor. I had gotten off and on that chair for two days so I was shocked to see him sitting there smiling at me.
> I feel so relieved to have him back. Nothing expensive, (I only paid $1.00 for him), but I like having him with me.


Glad you found him! He's really cute


----------



## Junkenpo

soramillay said:


> My vintage bangle just arrived and it's lovely but I am still stumped as to what it is. I've ruled out jadeite after doing the SD test, so it's likely nephrite or serpentine. I'm leaning towards nephrite because I've seen some nephrite pieces with similar dendritic patterns. The bangle is also nicely polished. It has more lustre than my jadeite bangle which has a bit of orange peel.



I like the coloring on it, very soothing. 



teagansmum said:


> After searching my house and office at work, look who showed up! Strangely I was at work and five minutes before leaving I stood up and the bracelet fell onto the floor. I had gotten off and on that chair for two days so I was shocked to see him sitting there smiling at me.
> I feel so relieved to have him back. Nothing expensive, (I only paid $1.00 for him), but I like having him with me.



yay!  He is cute. it is so nice to find things. I lost a favorite earring a  couple years ago. I was convinced I had lost it outdoors.  It was a style Tiffany had discontinued, so my SA suggested to make the remaining earring into a pendant, so I did.  I had the darndest time finding a new pair I liked equally, so I wound up rebuying the same pair on e.bay. A few months after that, I found the lost earring at the bottom of my DH's junk bowl.  I couldn't believe after all that trouble it had been in the house the whole time!


----------



## Junkenpo

And with all the lovely lavender in the last few posts, I went back to PL for the last few days. It's overcast, so she looks a little washed out.


----------



## RedPeony

soramillay said:


> My vintage bangle just arrived and it's lovely but I am still stumped as to what it is. I've ruled out jadeite after doing the SD test, so it's likely nephrite or serpentine. I'm leaning towards nephrite because I've seen some nephrite pieces with similar dendritic patterns. The bangle is also nicely polished. It has more lustre than my jadeite bangle which has a bit of orange peel.
> 
> View attachment 3342198
> 
> View attachment 3342195
> 
> View attachment 3342196
> View attachment 3342197




I think it's gorgeous!


----------



## RedPeony

teagansmum said:


> After searching my house and office at work, look who showed up! Strangely I was at work and five minutes before leaving I stood up and the bracelet fell onto the floor. I had gotten off and on that chair for two days so I was shocked to see him sitting there smiling at me.
> I feel so relieved to have him back. Nothing expensive, (I only paid $1.00 for him), but I like having him with me.




Welcome back to Tea, Buddha!!


----------



## RedPeony

Junkenpo said:


> And with all the lovely lavender in the last few posts, I went back to PL for the last few days. It's overcast, so she looks a little washed out.




JKP, that is soooo beautiful. I love it. If that is her washed out, she must be perfect in intense light.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> After searching my house and office at work, look who showed up! Strangely I was at work and five minutes before leaving I stood up and the bracelet fell onto the floor. I had gotten off and on that chair for two days so I was shocked to see him sitting there smiling at me.
> I feel so relieved to have him back. Nothing expensive, (I only paid $1.00 for him), but I like having him with me.



So happy for you Tea! I wonder if it was just sitting in your chair these couple of days. I can see the colour perhaps blending in. I'm glad it is back with you. &#128522;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> And with all the lovely lavender in the last few posts, I went back to PL for the last few days. It's overcast, so she looks a little washed out.



Not at all washed out - PL looks fabulous &#128521;
Is  PL the bangle that once got stuck on you for a couple of weeks?


----------



## Lots love

/20160501/7cd0af7d143a8a6d18272cca371f041d.jpg[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I though I share my special midnight with everyone haven't had it on in awhile thank you for letting me share [emoji5] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

teagansmum said:


> After searching my house and office at work, look who showed up! Strangely I was at work and five minutes before leaving I stood up and the bracelet fell onto the floor. I had gotten off and on that chair for two days so I was shocked to see him sitting there smiling at me.
> I feel so relieved to have him back. Nothing expensive, (I only paid $1.00 for him), but I like having him with me.


I'm so happy you found it i can understand why you are looking for such beautiful bracelet 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

soramillay said:


> My vintage bangle just arrived and it's lovely but I am still stumped as to what it is. I've ruled out jadeite after doing the SD test, so it's likely nephrite or serpentine. I'm leaning towards nephrite because I've seen some nephrite pieces with similar dendritic patterns. The bangle is also nicely polished. It has more lustre than my jadeite bangle which has a bit of orange peel.
> 
> View attachment 3342198
> 
> View attachment 3342195
> 
> View attachment 3342196
> View attachment 3342197


Very cool looking like the pattern in it[emoji5] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

Junkenpo said:


> And with all the lovely lavender in the last few posts, I went back to PL for the last few days. It's overcast, so she looks a little washed out.


I love your jadeite Bangle nice color too looks amazing on u thank u for sharing your pictures 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

I love the wider jadetie bangle d shape are so comfy and I like the thinner thickness lays more flat against your skin

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> /20160501/7cd0af7d143a8a6d18272cca371f041d.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I though I share my special midnight with everyone haven't had it on in awhile thank you for letting me share [emoji5]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app



It looks amazing on you LotsLove. The width matches the look of the Jade &#128522;


----------



## udalrike

I was looking for horn jewelry and found a bangle and earrings that will match the jade pieces perfectly:


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

And these:


----------



## Junkenpo

I love horn! and quecraft!   I have this necklace from her.    I also have a small scarf ring. 

It's a lot more wallet-friendly than another orange boxed luxe brand I like that does horn product. lol


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> It looks amazing on you LotsLove. The width matches the look of the Jade &#128522;


Thank u so much you are so kind [emoji5] [emoji5] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Millicat

udalrike said:


> I was looking for horn jewelry and found a bangle and earrings that will match the jade pieces perfectly:



Ohhhh, this is nice, Junkenpo, verrrry nice, must look around myself, for horn things


----------



## soramillay

udalrike said:


> And these:


wonderful finds!


----------



## crosso

Went with sweet and simple rose quartz and two lavender jadeite beads for my little bat plaque. Still haven't found the qilin one with the beryl beads, but with the recent posts of found jewelry stories,  remain hopeful it will pop up sometime. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## udalrike

You look beautiful, Junkenpo!

Thanks, Soramillay! Do you wear your new bangle permanently?

Crosso, very nice! I am wondering: Are Crosso and I the only ones with plaque bracelets?


----------



## RedPeony

Horn!! I didn't think that anyone else here would like horn, too. I have two horn bangles and some scarf rings:


----------



## RedPeony

Uli, great question about the plaque bracelets!

Am I the only one with a Jade charm bracelet?


----------



## soramillay

crosso said:


> Went with sweet and simple rose quartz and two lavender jadeite beads for my little bat plaque. Still haven't found the qilin one with the beryl beads, but with the recent posts of found jewelry stories,  remain hopeful it will pop up sometime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



Lovely soft colors!



udalrike said:


> You look beautiful, Junkenpo!
> 
> Thanks, Soramillay! Do you wear your new bangle permanently?
> 
> Crosso, very nice! I am wondering: Are Crosso and I the only ones with plaque bracelets?



I'd never seen plaque bracelets before coming here, so I think it is very uncommon and very cool! I don't wear my bangles permanently, there are just occasions I rather not have them on... like cleaning, or putting my son to bed because he likes to fiddle with it instead of sleep.



RedPeony said:


> Horn!! I didn't think that anyone else here would like horn, too. I have two horn bangles and some scarf rings:
> 
> View attachment 3345003
> View attachment 3345004
> View attachment 3345005
> View attachment 3345006
> View attachment 3345007



Very cool horn bangles, love the one that curls around your wrist! I don't know anyone with a jade charm bracelet either


----------



## udalrike

Red, you might be the only one here with a (wonderful!) jade charm bracelet.

Beautiful horn bangles!

Today:


----------



## udalrike

Do you wear a bangle today, Soramillay?


----------



## udalrike

I love to wear this little guy:


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

Great bracelet, Crosso!


----------



## udalrike

What do you think of this bangle?

img0.etsystatic.com/138/0/7710860/il_570xN.858966474_u36o.jpg


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Hi Jadies! I'm loving all the sweet pics of your charrm bracelets, pendants and bangles!
I've never heard of Horn jewellery. Will have to google it


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Went with sweet and simple rose quartz and two lavender jadeite beads for my little bat plaque. Still haven't found the qilin one with the beryl beads, but with the recent posts of found jewelry stories,  remain hopeful it will pop up sometime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



I really like your new creation. The design is like you said - sweet and simple and lets the beauty of the jade shine.
Hopefully your lost bracelet will turn up unexpectedly. You never know. Keep the faith


----------



## soramillay

udalrike said:


> Do you wear a bangle today, Soramillay?


Nope! Not wearing mine today. Maybe I'll put it on when I go out later.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Beautiful pieces Jadies! They are all quite lovely. Love the horn jewelry and all of the beautiful plaque and charm bracelet. Of course all the bangles are gorgeous too!

I love the uniqueness of them all [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Hello Kitty has arrived!!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Do you ladies think I should move it to a gold chain? Can string like this get wet or will it eventually fall apart?


----------



## *NYC Princess*

crosso said:


> Went with sweet and simple rose quartz and two lavender jadeite beads for my little bat plaque. Still haven't found the qilin one with the beryl beads, but with the recent posts of found jewelry stories,  remain hopeful it will pop up sometime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app




Very nice! What kind of string do you use? Looks a bit thin...are you afraid it may snap and the beads tumble away?


----------



## *NYC Princess*

RedPeony said:


> Horn!! I didn't think that anyone else here would like horn, too. I have two horn bangles and some scarf rings:
> 
> View attachment 3345003
> View attachment 3345004
> View attachment 3345005
> View attachment 3345006
> View attachment 3345007




Oh I love that middle scarf ring!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

udalrike said:


> Red, you might be the only one here with a (wonderful!) jade charm bracelet.
> 
> Beautiful horn bangles!
> 
> Today:
> 
> View attachment 3345074




I like the "flow" of the design on your plaque and the color. You often wear two or more bangles/related; how do you avoid them from banging and chipping?


----------



## Junkenpo

*NYC Princess* said:


> Hello Kitty has arrived!!




Love!! She's so cute and such a great shade of lavender. I think she's very sweet and casual on the silk cord and I think she would look equally great on a gold chain, depending on the length and link style.


----------



## zipcount

*NYC Princess* said:


> Hello Kitty has arrived!!
> View attachment 3345736
> 
> View attachment 3345737
> 
> View attachment 3345739
> 
> View attachment 3345740



Omg that is so cute.  That's from silvermom's jeweler's daufgter?  That was a mouthful.  Did she make it herself?


----------



## fanofjadeite

my yellow bangle has arrived  it is definitely not jade, but i absolutely love it


----------



## fanofjadeite

RedPeony said:


> Uli, great question about the plaque bracelets!
> 
> Am I the only one with a Jade charm bracelet?
> 
> View attachment 3345008
> View attachment 3345009



redpeony, thank you for asking the question. it reminded me that i have a jade charms bracelet. it was a gift from my bestie. she bought all the jade charms and bracelet separately and had her jeweller put everything together to make this wonderful bracelet for me. i have it for many years already but only wear it on special occasions because its very precious to me.


----------



## Silver Mom

*NYC Princess* said:


> Hello Kitty has arrived!!
> View attachment 3345736
> 
> View attachment 3345737
> 
> View attachment 3345739
> 
> View attachment 3345740


NYCP This is so cute.  Is this from Nikolai?  I love it.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> Do you ladies think I should move it to a gold chain? Can string like this get wet or will it eventually fall apart?



She looks adorable and it's a lovely shade of lavender &#128525;
I would move it to a casual looking gold chain. Probably white gold but that's my preference.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> my yellow bangle has arrived  it is definitely not jade, but i absolutely love it



Another yummy bangle to your sorbet rainbow of bangles!
I'm glad you like it even though it's not Jade. Did the seller say it was Jade?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> redpeony, thank you for asking the question. it reminded me that i have a jade charms bracelet. it was a gift from my bestie. she bought all the jade charms and bracelet separately and had her jeweller put everything together to make this wonderful bracelet for me. i have it for many years already but only wear it on special occasions because its very precious to me.



It's beautiful Fan and special. 
I love how each charm is unique. Different but work wonderful together - just like people and friendships &#128522;


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Junkenpo said:


> Love!! She's so cute and such a great shade of lavender. I think she's very sweet and casual on the silk cord and I think she would look equally great on a gold chain, depending on the length and link style.




Thanks JKP! Currently wearing it on the silk cord. I like that there are little jade beads on the ends too.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

zipcount said:


> Omg that is so cute.  That's from silvermom's jeweler's daufgter?  That was a mouthful.  Did she make it herself?




Yes it is. Hmm I don't think so. She and her mom each have their own businesses but they do often travel together to jewelry trade shows. She leans more modern (unique cuts, mixing with gemstones, and gemstone jewelry on its own)  and her mom focuses more on classic quality.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

fanofjadeite said:


> my yellow bangle has arrived  it is definitely not jade, but i absolutely love it




Very sweet. Did you get both yellow bangles together?


----------



## *NYC Princess*

fanofjadeite said:


> redpeony, thank you for asking the question. it reminded me that i have a jade charms bracelet. it was a gift from my bestie. she bought all the jade charms and bracelet separately and had her jeweller put everything together to make this wonderful bracelet for me. i have it for many years already but only wear it on special occasions because its very precious to me.




Very sweet of her!! A beautiful reminder of your friendship when you see it!



2boys_jademommy said:


> It's beautiful Fan and special.
> 
> I love how each charm is unique. Different but work wonderful together - just like people and friendships [emoji4]



That's a beautiful sentiment!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Silver Mom said:


> NYCP This is so cute.  Is this from Nikolai?  I love it.




Yep it is from Nikolai


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> She looks adorable and it's a lovely shade of lavender [emoji7]
> 
> I would move it to a casual looking gold chain. Probably white gold but that's my preference.




I like the idea of it on a rose or white gold chain but I'm a bit reluctant to cut the cord as it would be permanent. I don't think there's a way to take it off otherwise.


----------



## RedPeony

*NYC Princess* said:


> Hello Kitty has arrived!!
> View attachment 3345736
> 
> View attachment 3345737
> 
> View attachment 3345739
> 
> View attachment 3345740




OMG it is sooo cute!!



*NYC Princess* said:


> Oh I love that middle scarf ring!




Thanks!!



fanofjadeite said:


> redpeony, thank you for asking the question. it reminded me that i have a jade charms bracelet. it was a gift from my bestie. she bought all the jade charms and bracelet separately and had her jeweller put everything together to make this wonderful bracelet for me. i have it for many years already but only wear it on special occasions because its very precious to me.




Ooh love it! I love charm bracelets, and Jade charm bracelets just take the cake.


----------



## RedPeony

I got my new nephrite bangle today!




I'm very pleased with it. The colour is so uniform and bright and it's actually very translucent for nephrite!

I also bought a nephrite ring. 






Here they are together.


----------



## RedPeony

Ok here are some photos to show my chubby bangles. 





Here are measurements of the new nephrite bangle:





Group shot: three on the left are all nephrite, last one is jadeite.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> Yes it is. Hmm I don't think so. She and her mom each have their own businesses but they do often travel together to jewelry trade shows. She leans more modern (unique cuts, mixing with gemstones, and gemstone jewelry on its own)  and her mom focuses more on classic quality.



They don't have a website right? It's too bad because you and Silvermom have such beautiful pieces from her.
Is she in Manhattan?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> I like the idea of it on a rose or white gold chain but I'm a bit reluctant to cut the cord as it would be permanent. I don't think there's a way to take it off otherwise.



Oh really - ok then you have to rethink...I thought you could just slip the cord off. It looks nice with the cord too. I would probably wear it with the cord for a while and then switch to a white gold chain.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

RedPeony said:


> I got my new nephrite bangle today!
> 
> View attachment 3346023
> 
> 
> I'm very pleased with it. The colour is so uniform and bright and it's actually very translucent for nephrite!
> 
> I also bought a nephrite ring.
> 
> View attachment 3346024
> 
> View attachment 3346025
> 
> 
> Here they are together.
> 
> View attachment 3346026



Looks great Red! They are slightly different greens but both are so vibrant. The ring fits you perfectly.
I love your collection of chubby bangles. I don't have a chubby bangle but I think that my next one will be chubby


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

RedPeony said:


> Ok here are some photos to show my chubby bangles.
> 
> View attachment 3346031
> View attachment 3346033
> 
> 
> Here are measurements of the new nephrite bangle:
> 
> View attachment 3346038
> View attachment 3346039
> 
> 
> Group shot: three on the left are all nephrite, last one is jadeite.
> 
> View attachment 3346040



Your nephrites are all gorgeous and that red jadeite is tdf! You have so much karma with red things - it's beautiful.


----------



## RedPeony

Thanks, 2boys!!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Mom's Mother Day gift arrived! I really like the packaging too.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Sizing question please for the Jadies - Is tracing the inner diameter of a bangle fairly accurate? I've read online that it is accurate but wanted your opinion. For those who are certain of the size of a particular bangle, could you please trace on paper and measure when you have a moment. I want to see if the tracing method does show the actual measurement. No rush but if someone could do this I would appreciate it. Problem with my bangles is I don't have a true confirmation of size which I believe would require calipers. When I trace, they seem to range from 49 mm - 52 mm but again that is just me tracing. Thanks Jadies


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> Mom's Mother Day gift arrived! I really like the packaging too.
> 
> View attachment 3346159
> 
> View attachment 3346160
> 
> View attachment 3346161



Oooooh pretty! Hope your mom loves this!
Also an early Mother's Day wish to you too NYC P and to all the Jadie Mommies here


----------



## RedPeony

*nyc princess* said:


> mom's mother day gift arrived! I really like the packaging too.
> 
> View attachment 3346159
> 
> View attachment 3346160
> 
> View attachment 3346161




gorgeous!!!


----------



## RedPeony

2boys_jademommy said:


> Sizing question please for the Jadies - Is tracing the inner diameter of a bangle fairly accurate? I've read online that it is accurate but wanted your opinion. For those who are certain of the size of a particular bangle, could you please trace on paper and measure when you have a moment. I want to see if the tracing method does show the actual measurement. No rush but if someone could do this I would appreciate it. Problem with my bangles is I don't have a true confirmation of size which I believe would require calipers. When I trace, they seem to range from 49 mm - 52 mm but again that is just me tracing. Thanks Jadies




It's best to get a pair of calipers, they are not expensive! But I can trace for you tomorrow &#129299;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

RedPeony said:


> It's best to get a pair of calipers, they are not expensive! But I can trace for you tomorrow &#129299;



Thanks in advance Red


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> Sizing question please for the Jadies - Is tracing the inner diameter of a bangle fairly accurate? I've read online that it is accurate but wanted your opinion. For those who are certain of the size of a particular bangle, could you please trace on paper and measure when you have a moment. I want to see if the tracing method does show the actual measurement. No rush but if someone could do this I would appreciate it. Problem with my bangles is I don't have a true confirmation of size which I believe would require calipers. When I trace, they seem to range from 49 mm - 52 mm but again that is just me tracing. Thanks Jadies




I've never tried this but I think it would work more accords tell for a D shape which has a flat interior than a princess. I think the princess may be prone to error because if your pencil or pen is not perfectly perpendicular, it can trace at a different point than the smallest part. Hope I'm explaining myself appropriately.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> I've never tried this but I think it would work more accords tell for a D shape which has a flat interior than a princess. I think the princess may be prone to error because if your pencil or pen is not perfectly perpendicular, it can trace at a different point than the smallest part. Hope I'm explaining myself appropriately.



No I get what you are saying - thanks  My black d is 50 and the lavender is 52 mm. Maybe I will not bother taking into consideration the princess ones as this method is probably not too accurate.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> No I get what you are saying - thanks  My black d is 50 and the lavender is 52 mm. Maybe I will not bother taking into consideration the princess ones as this method is probably not too accurate.



Oops I see my iphone has "autocorrected" the word "accurately"


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> Oooooh pretty! Hope your mom loves this!
> Also an early Mother's Day wish to you too NYC P and to all the Jadie Mommies here



You too! Hope your 2 boys get you something special!  The best gifts come from the heart!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> Oh really - ok then you have to rethink...I thought you could just slip the cord off. It looks nice with the cord too. I would probably wear it with the cord for a while and then switch to a white gold chain.




Anyone know of a way to open it without cutting? Doesn't seem like you can.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> Anyone know of a way to open it without cutting? Doesn't seem like you can.
> 
> View attachment 3346234



Just a guess but can that knot in the middle untie?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> You too! Hope your 2 boys get you something special!  The best gifts come from the heart!



Thank you NYC P! Actually I'm looking to get a bike so I can go bike riding with my hubby and sons. Boys have always rode their bikes but recently hubby is into it too and so to join in the fun, I am looking to get a bike too This will be my mother's day present if I can get it in time. Now if I had girls I could get matching bangles or something but instead I will go bike riding lol!


----------



## piosavsfan

*NYC Princess* said:


> Anyone know of a way to open it without cutting? Doesn't seem like you can.
> 
> View attachment 3346234


You should be able to untie the middle knot. My mom has a heavy jade pendant that was on a cord like that and it untied the first day she wore it.


----------



## teagansmum

*NYC Princess* said:


> Anyone know of a way to open it without cutting? Doesn't seem like you can.
> 
> View attachment 3346234



Don't cut and don't untie. Pull the two ropes at the top in opposite directions. It will make it larger. To make it smaller again, just pull the two beads in opposite directions. How cute is that pendant!!!


----------



## teagansmum

2boys_jademommy said:


> Sizing question please for the Jadies - Is tracing the inner diameter of a bangle fairly accurate? I've read online that it is accurate but wanted your opinion. For those who are certain of the size of a particular bangle, could you please trace on paper and measure when you have a moment. I want to see if the tracing method does show the actual measurement. No rush but if someone could do this I would appreciate it. Problem with my bangles is I don't have a true confirmation of size which I believe would require calipers. When I trace, they seem to range from 49 mm - 52 mm but again that is just me tracing. Thanks Jadies



I've tried this 3 times just now and it's taking me off by a mm. Pretty accurate but not right on the dot.


----------



## soramillay

*NYC Princess* said:


> Hello Kitty has arrived!!
> View attachment 3345736
> 
> View attachment 3345737
> 
> View attachment 3345739
> 
> View attachment 3345740



Wow this is a great HK carving! You can see all the little details! I like it on the little cord. Maybe you can ask your jeweler to fix the cord to make it removable? 



fanofjadeite said:


> my yellow bangle has arrived  it is definitely not jade, but i absolutely love it


Love your rainbow stack! How do you know the bangle is not jade? i



RedPeony said:


> I got my new nephrite bangle today!
> 
> View attachment 3346023
> 
> 
> I'm very pleased with it. The colour is so uniform and bright and it's actually very translucent for nephrite!
> 
> I also bought a nephrite ring
> Here they are together.
> 
> View attachment 3346026



Beautiful blue-green bangle and great collection! Is nephrite usually less translucent than jadeite? I think the ring goes perfectly too,



*NYC Princess* said:


> Mom's Mother Day gift arrived! I really like the packaging too.
> 
> View attachment 3346159
> 
> View attachment 3346160
> 
> View attachment 3346161



Wow this is drop dead gorgeous! Your mum is going to be thrilled. Is this from Choo Yilin?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> I've tried this 3 times just now and it's taking me off by a mm. Pretty accurate but not right on the dot.



So the pencil method is off by about 1 mm? Is it bigger or smaller? Thanks Tea


----------



## teagansmum

I am loving everyone's old and new jade! Life has been busy but I do pop in to see what everyone is up to. I don't usually stack but today I came to work with Kiwi and Hope. I thought they would feel heavy together but I'm enjoying the feel.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> I am loving everyone's old and new jade! Life has been busy but I do pop in to see what everyone is up to. I don't usually stack but today I came to work with Kiwi and Hope. I thought they would feel heavy together but I'm enjoying the feel.



Kiwi and Hope look great together with your beads. I can imagine all the noise
Nice that you paired nephrite with jadeite and try look seamless. Kiwi looks slightly bluer to me on this pic.


----------



## teagansmum

Hi 2boys. I tried two bangles with the pencil method and I'm still coming up with a mm off. My bangle is 57mm but on paper it measures to 58.
Thank you for the compliment on Kiwi and Hope. They are actually quiet with the wood beads in between. Kiwi seems to come out a different color with each photo I take. She surprises me with the shades and is my first Hetian, so I'm really enjoying her. I can see why Hetian bangles are so popular now. They even feel lighter and smoother to wear. I can't say I have a favorite between Hetian and Jadeite. Both are so beautiful!


----------



## teagansmum

*NYC Princess* said:


> Mom's Mother Day gift arrived! I really like the packaging too.
> 
> View attachment 3346159
> 
> View attachment 3346160
> 
> View attachment 3346161



What a lovely Mother's Day Prezzie!! Such quality deserves to be packaged so beautifully. I bet you won't be able to take it off now that she's arrived. Congratulations!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> Just a guess but can that knot in the middle untie?







piosavsfan said:


> You should be able to untie the middle knot. My mom has a heavy jade pendant that was on a cord like that and it untied the first day she wore it.







teagansmum said:


> Don't cut and don't untie. Pull the two ropes at the top in opposite directions. It will make it larger. To make it smaller again, just pull the two beads in opposite directions. How cute is that pendant!!!




Thanks ladies!! I'm not aware of how to untie such a knot and put it back together. It is like many Chinese knot bracelets like the attached photo. As teagun said, pulling the ropes shortens the necklace.

Teagun, do you know how to take it off and on?


----------



## *NYC Princess*

soramillay said:


> Wow this is a great HK carving! You can see all the little details! I like it on the little cord. Maybe you can ask your jeweler to fix the cord to make it removable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow this is drop dead gorgeous! Your mum is going to be thrilled. Is this from Choo Yilin?




Thank you!! I like the color of the cord and how it complements the lavender but I feel like it isn't as elegant still as a chain. She is based in Hawaii whereas I am in Hong Kong. There are vendors in NYC that do this kind of braiding but I haven't frequented any in a long time.

Yes it is from Choo Yilin!! I lucked out and looked at them just when they had their 20% online sale! Supposedly the first time they participated in this promotion! Have you bought from them?


----------



## *NYC Princess*

teagansmum said:


> What a lovely Mother's Day Prezzie!! Such quality deserves to be packaged so beautifully. I bet you won't be able to take it off now that she's arrived. Congratulations!




Thanks! It is for my mom. Hope she likes it. A friend thought it might be too modern, but my mom isn't very traditional.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

teagansmum said:


> I am loving everyone's old and new jade! Life has been busy but I do pop in to see what everyone is up to. I don't usually stack but today I came to work with Kiwi and Hope. I thought they would feel heavy together but I'm enjoying the feel.




Heitian/light Siberian nephrites seem beautifully creamy to me. Do you find that so?


----------



## crosso

Gorgeous new jade, ladies! 
RedPeony, your new bangle and ring are so vibrant and beautiful! 
NYC, Hello Kitty is so precious!  I think a rose gold chain would be gorgeous with it. I'm sure your mother will love her necklace,  it's absolutely beautiful! Oh, and to answer your question about my plaque and bead bracelet,  I strung it on silver wire with a silver clasp, so although it looks delicate, it's really quite strong. That way, I also don't have to worry about it getting wet.
Teagansmum, love your stack today!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## *NYC Princess*

crosso said:


> Gorgeous new jade, ladies!
> RedPeony, your new bangle and ring are so vibrant and beautiful!
> NYC, Hello Kitty is so precious!  I think a rose gold chain would be gorgeous with it. I'm sure your mother will love her necklace,  it's absolutely beautiful! Oh, and to answer your question about my plaque and bead bracelet,  I strung it on silver wire with a silver clasp, so although it looks delicate, it's really quite strong. That way, I also don't have to worry about it getting wet.
> Teagansmum, love your stack today!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app




Thank you Crosso!!

Ohh I see. I had bought some silver wire when I was in a jewelry making phase but I didn't get very far lol.


----------



## teagansmum

*NYC Princess* said:


> Thanks ladies!! I'm not aware of how to untie such a knot and put it back together. It is like many Chinese knot bracelets like the attached photo. As teagun said, pulling the ropes shortens the necklace.
> 
> Teagun, do you know how to take it off and on?
> View attachment 3346456



It looks like a slider knot. All you do is pull the sides of the knot in opposite direction too make it bigger to put on. Then pull the ends to tighten it.  I wish I could take a video right now for you but I'm at work at the moment. 

Best way to explain. From the way I"m seeing the bracelet, pull the beads to the right... to your right and the beads to the left ...to the left, both at the same time. This should tighten it. Try that and let us know if that tightens it.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

teagansmum said:


> It looks like a slider knot. All you do is pull the sides of the knot in opposite direction too make it bigger to put on. Then pull the ends to tighten it.  I wish I could take a video right now for you but I'm at work at the moment.




Yes it is. Thanks. I understand what it is, but I mean is it possible to take Hello Kitty off the string without cutting it?


----------



## *NYC Princess*

From the Thank You card from the seller: she must make a lot of unique carvings like this. Here's Pooh bear, and three styles of Hello Kitty (mixed with Tokidoki). I still like mine best!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> Hi 2boys. I tried two bangles with the pencil method and I'm still coming up with a mm off. My bangle is 57mm but on paper it measures to 58.
> Thank you for the compliment on Kiwi and Hope. They are actually quiet with the wood beads in between. Kiwi seems to come out a different color with each photo I take. She surprises me with the shades and is my first Hetian, so I'm really enjoying her. I can see why Hetian bangles are so popular now. They even feel lighter and smoother to wear. I can't say I have a favorite between Hetian and Jadeite. Both are so beautiful!



Thanks again Tea for helping me out with the measuring thing. 
I agree with you in that I can't say which I prefer more either. I only have one nephrite bangle and 4 jadeite but I get to see all the bangles you and the other Jadies have. The beauty of jadeite and nephrite is different but equally breathtaking.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> Heitian/light Siberian nephrites seem beautifully creamy to me. Do you find that so?



Yes they seem creamy to me too. My black Hetian nephrite almost looks like you could dent it a little if you pushed with your finger. While under most lights it is pitch black there is a softness to it. To me this is a characteristic unique to nephrite.


----------



## teagansmum

*NYC Princess* said:


> Yes it is. Thanks. I understand what it is, but I mean is it possible to take Hello Kitty off the string without cutting it?



Oh for goodness sake!! I'm a fool! 
No, there's no way to untie it to get the kitty off but you can cut that knot and and make another knot if you know how. It's kind of like macrame.
I shouldn't post while I'm at work. My attention is all over the place. So embarrassed. 

By the way, the card is adorable!!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

teagansmum said:


> Oh for goodness sake!! I'm a fool!
> No, there's no way to untie it to get the kitty off but you can cut that knot and and make another knot if you know how. It's kind of like macrame.
> I shouldn't post while I'm at work. My attention is all over the place. So embarrassed.
> 
> By the way, the card is adorable!!




Yea that's what I thought (ha not about your being a fool!) but a number of ladies seemed to be suggesting it was possible so I thought I may overlooked something. Ha I thought of reknotting it too, I made stuff like that with lanyard as a child, but it seems too much trouble lol.


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi jadies!

The only time I've had to cut a knot is when they put glue on the knot so it doesn't unravel.  I forget who the seller was or even what the pendant was.  I could easily pull the beads to shorten or the necklace to lengthen, but I wouldn't have been able to untie it because of the glue.  I wound up cutting the knot and saving the beads... but i have no idea where I saved the beads now. (oops)


----------



## Junkenpo

*NYC Princess* said:


> From the Thank You card from the seller: she must make a lot of unique carvings like this. Here's Pooh bear, and three styles of Hello Kitty (mixed with Tokidoki). I still like mine best!



How great are these!  If I were still way into cinnamorroll, I would ask for one.  I can't imagine how silly a jade gudetama would look. lol   Your HK is the best.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

*NYC Princess* said:


> Hello Kitty has arrived!!
> View attachment 3345736
> 
> View attachment 3345737
> 
> View attachment 3345739
> 
> View attachment 3345740







fanofjadeite said:


> my yellow bangle has arrived  it is definitely not jade, but i absolutely love it







fanofjadeite said:


> redpeony, thank you for asking the question. it reminded me that i have a jade charms bracelet. it was a gift from my bestie. she bought all the jade charms and bracelet separately and had her jeweller put everything together to make this wonderful bracelet for me. i have it for many years already but only wear it on special occasions because its very precious to me.







RedPeony said:


> I got my new nephrite bangle today!
> 
> View attachment 3346023
> 
> 
> I'm very pleased with it. The colour is so uniform and bright and it's actually very translucent for nephrite!
> 
> I also bought a nephrite ring.
> 
> View attachment 3346024
> 
> View attachment 3346025
> 
> 
> Here they are together.
> 
> View attachment 3346026




NYC, I adore your hello kitty necklace! I'm so envious, I want one [emoji5]&#65039;

Fano, your new bangle looks lovely on you. I love the fact that you wear as many bangles as you do. It's bold and beautiful at the same time. Your charm bracelet is to die for! [emoji173]&#65039;

RedPeony, as always, you new nephie is amazing and the ring just and to the beauty [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

RedPeony said:


> Ok here are some photos to show my chubby bangles.
> 
> View attachment 3346031
> View attachment 3346033
> 
> 
> Here are measurements of the new nephrite bangle:
> 
> View attachment 3346038
> View attachment 3346039
> 
> 
> Group shot: three on the left are all nephrite, last one is jadeite.
> 
> View attachment 3346040







*NYC Princess* said:


> Mom's Mother Day gift arrived! I really like the packaging too.
> 
> View attachment 3346159
> 
> View attachment 3346160
> 
> View attachment 3346161







teagansmum said:


> I am loving everyone's old and new jade! Life has been busy but I do pop in to see what everyone is up to. I don't usually stack but today I came to work with Kiwi and Hope. I thought they would feel heavy together but I'm enjoying the feel.




RedPeony, if I didn't know any better I'd swear I had a sister to your new bangle. It looks just like yours. I love the color almost emerald like, well at least on my iPhone it is [emoji4] 

NYC, what a lovely gift you picked for your mom! It's so unique and exquisitely gorgeous! Your mom is truly lucky to have such a thoughtful daughter [emoji5]&#65039; 

Teagansmum, I love your stack. I have this new obsession with the bangle and bead combination and I love the little chime they make together. It's a beautiful with nice earthy nature tones [emoji4]


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Junkenpo said:


> How great are these!  If I were still way into cinnamorroll, I would ask for one.  I can't imagine how silly a jade gudetama would look. lol   Your HK is the best.



Ha Gudetama in yellow jade! Imagine Kuromi in black jade??


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Cyanide Rose said:


> NYC, I adore your hello kitty necklace! I'm so envious, I want one [emoji5]&#65039;



Thank you! She still has a black one left! I wonder if it's the one featured on the Thank You card, which I think is the same as this one (Tokidoki Hello Kitty). I just got a Tokidoki Hello Kitty diaper bag too!

There's also the lavender Hello Kitty face but it is more expensive as it has 1.5ct of pink diamonds! Decked out kitty!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Cyanide Rose said:


> NYC, what a lovely gift you picked for your mom! It's so unique and exquisitely gorgeous! Your mom is truly lucky to have such a thoughtful daughter [emoji5]&#65039;



Thank you! That's sweet of you to say!


----------



## Jade4Me

*NYC Princess* said:


> Yea that's what I thought but a number of ladies seemed to be suggesting it was possible so I thought I may overlooked something. Ha I thought of reknotting it too, I made stuff like that with lanyard as a child, but it seems too much trouble lol.


The cord looks like Chinese nylon knotting cord from what I can tell in your pics. It's very strong and durable. To "seal" the ends, you burn the ends so the nylon melts onto itself. This is what I'd do if I were you:

1. Cut off one of the single knots that keep the jade beads from coming off.
2. Pull off the jade bead.
3. Pull that end of the cord out of the macrame sleeve, leaving the other end of the cord still in the sleeve.
4. Pull off Hello Kitty (she's adorable!).
5. Assuming the cord is nylon and not silk, with a lighter burn the cut end to seal it so that it won't unravel and it'll be a hard end. If it's silk it won't melt, but it'll simply burn - so you'll have to seal it with super glue (after trimming off the dark burnt ends).
6. When you want to wear HK on the cord again, string HK on.
7. Push the end cord back into the macrame sleeve going in the opposite direction of the cord end that was left in the sleeve. Use a pin/needle to guide it through if needed as the hard end may not be stiff enough to be pushed through on its own, and it has to squeeze by the other cord end.
8. String the bead on.
9. Tie a single knot at the end leaving a little tail.
10. Pull the knot tight. But since this knot is not sealed with a flame or glue, you should be able to carefully pull it out when you want to take off HK again.

Your present for your mom is a new family heirloom! It's so beautiful and unique!


----------



## Jade4Me

Uli, your horn jewelry looks so interesting! I've not considered horn before, but now I'll keep my eyes open for it!

crosso, your new plaque bracelet looks great! Still hoping jade karma returns your other plaque bracelet to you soon!

fanofjadeite, your new jasper bangle looks so yummy!

RedPeony, congrats on your new bangle and ring - such pretty greens!

teagansmum, great looking stack!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

*NYC Princess* said:


> Anyone know of a way to open it without cutting? Doesn't seem like you can.
> 
> View attachment 3346234




Hi NYC, the knot portion is not attached to the two ends with the beads, it's just kinda floating there. I use that knot to make paracord NFL plaque bracelets for the diehard fans in my family for football season. You could thread some thin thread through the knotted section to keep it together and then try to untie the little knots at the ends or cut them really close and then pull them both out of the knotted section. Then when you want to put it back together, just thread both sides back through. It's hard to tell but the knot may be really tight to pass a needle and thread through and it might stretch or lose shape. 

The knot is really, really easy to do if you wanted to grab some thin cord of your choosing and make your own necklace, you would just use the crossed cords as you 2 center threads and you'd have to use a cigarette liter to burn the ends so they don't fray. 

It all sounds like a pain but it is really easy to do and there are tons of YouTube videos for tying paracord. 

Anywho, I do adore you hello kitty necklace, if you happen to see another, I'd certainly be interested. I received my pendant a few days ago and now I'm looking for one more to do a three tier necklace. With two tiers being detachable with jump rings [emoji4]

You gotta post a mod shot of your lavender hello kitty. I'm looking forward to seeing it [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys, I just traced the inside of my Kiwi with a mechanical pencil with a very fine lead size. Kiwi has a very flat D-shape inside. I measured 56mm, but with my digital calipers it's 56.6mm. With slightly curved comfort fit D-shapes, tracing will be even less accurate.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Jade4Me said:


> The cord looks like Chinese nylon knotting cord from what I can tell in your pics. It's very strong and durable. To "seal" the ends, you burn the ends so the nylon melts onto itself. This is what I'd do if I were you.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Cut off one of the single knots that keep the jade beads from coming off.
> 
> 2. Pull off the jade bead.
> 
> 3. Pull the cord out of the macrame sleeve.
> 
> 4. Pull off Hello Kitty (she's adorable!)
> 
> 5. Assuming the cord is nylon and not silk, with a lighter burn the cut end to seal it so that it won't unravel and it'll be a hard end. If it's silk it won't melt, but it'll simply burn - so you'll have to seal it with super glue (after trimming off the dark burnt ends).
> 
> 6. When you want to wear HK on the cord again, string HK on.
> 
> 7. Push the cord back into the macrame sleeve - use a pin/needle to guide it through if needed as the hard end may not be stiff enough to be pushed through on its own.
> 
> 8. String the bead on.
> 
> 9. Tie a single knot at the end leaving a little tail.
> 
> 10. Pull the knot tight. But since this knot is not sealed with a flame or glue, you should be able to carefully pull it out when you want to take off HK again.
> 
> 
> 
> Your present for your mom is a new family heirloom! It's so beautiful and unique!




Hi Jade4Me! You and I must have been typing at the same time. Well I kinda got distracted a bit by a phone call lol l. I hope you are doing well [emoji4]

Have a  wonderful night Jadies!


----------



## Jade4Me

Hi Cyanide Rose! Have a good night, too!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

*NYC Princess* said:


> Thank you! She still has a black one left! I wonder if it's the one featured on the Thank You card, which I think is the same as this one (Tokidoki Hello Kitty). I just got a Tokidoki Hello Kitty diaper bag too!
> 
> There's also the lavender Hello Kitty face but it is more expensive as it has 1.5ct of pink diamonds! Decked out kitty!
> 
> View attachment 3346635




If the black one is like yours, then I'd like to take a look at it.  I had no idea there were so many different characters. You are so lucky, I have boys and I would never get away with carrying that. 

Oh, I remember that lavender kitty with the pink diamonds. It was really decked out [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

*NYC Princess* said:


> Thank you! That's sweet of you to say!




You are quite welcome. You find some beautiful pieces and like they said, it's an amazing heirloom pieces. It's TDF [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## teagansmum

*NYC Princess* said:


> Yea that's what I thought (ha not about your being a fool!) but a number of ladies seemed to be suggesting it was possible so I thought I may overlooked something. Ha I thought of reknotting it too, I made stuff like that with lanyard as a child, but it seems too much trouble lol.



I tried to go back to delete my "Stupid posts", but it won't let me. I'm sorry you ladies have an idiot on board. LOL


----------



## fanofjadeite

2boys_jademommy said:


> Another yummy bangle to your sorbet rainbow of bangles!
> I'm glad you like it even though it's not Jade. Did the seller say it was Jade?


thanks, jademommy.  no, the seller didnt say it was jade, but a few of the ladies here thought it looked alot like jade, so i'm just sharing the info that its not.


----------



## fanofjadeite

*NYC Princess* said:


> Very sweet. Did you get both yellow bangles together?


thanks, nycp  no, i didnt get them together. the yellow jadeite i've been wearing 24/7 for over a year now. the yellow jasper i just got recently.


----------



## fanofjadeite

RedPeony said:


> OMG it is sooo cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh love it! I love charm bracelets, and Jade charm bracelets just take the cake.



thanks, redpeony


----------



## fanofjadeite

*NYC Princess* said:


> I like the idea of it on a rose or white gold chain but I'm a bit reluctant to cut the cord as it would be permanent. I don't think there's a way to take it off otherwise.


nycp, u can undo the row of knots, snip off the knot of one of the beads so that u can remove it, and slide pendant off. that way, u can still pretty much leave the string intact in case u want to use it again.


----------



## fanofjadeite

RedPeony said:


> Ok here are some photos to show my chubby bangles.
> 
> View attachment 3346031
> View attachment 3346033
> 
> 
> Here are measurements of the new nephrite bangle:
> 
> View attachment 3346038
> View attachment 3346039
> 
> 
> Group shot: three on the left are all nephrite, last one is jadeite.
> 
> View attachment 3346040


pretty bangles, redpeony! i've always love your reddish jadeite bangle. sooooo unique!


----------



## fanofjadeite

soramillay said:


> Love your rainbow stack! How do you know the bangle is not jade?
> 
> thanks, soramillay  i know the bangle is not jade because it weighs lighter and doesnt chime like jade.


----------



## fanofjadeite

Cyanide Rose said:


> Fano, your new bangle looks lovely on you. I love the fact that you wear as many bangles as you do. It's bold and beautiful at the same time. Your charm bracelet is to die for! [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> thanks, cyanide rose  i love my permanent stack although some people think i am crazy to wear so many. hahahahaha...  yes, my jade charm bracelet is very unique, even my mum seems to like it very much.


----------



## fanofjadeite

Jade4Me said:


> Uli, your horn jewelry looks so interesting! I've not considered horn before, but now I'll keep my eyes open for it!
> 
> crosso, your new plaque bracelet looks great! Still hoping jade karma returns your other plaque bracelet to you soon!
> 
> fanofjadeite, your new jasper bangle looks so yummy!
> 
> RedPeony, congrats on your new bangle and ring - such pretty greens!
> 
> teagansmum, great looking stack!


thanks, jade4me. its now part of my permanent stack on my right arm.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> 2boys, I just traced the inside of my Kiwi with a mechanical pencil with a very fine lead size. Kiwi has a very flat D-shape inside. I measured 56mm, but with my digital calipers it's 56.6mm. With slightly curved comfort fit D-shapes, tracing will be even less accurate.



Thanks Jade4Me. Believe it or not I've been to jewellery stores where they just use this paper thing to measure inner diameter.  Calipers are most accurate. I will ask for a range this time 51-52mn. Thanks again!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

fanofjadeite said:


> nycp, u can undo the row of knots, snip off the knot of one of the beads so that u can remove it, and slide pendant off. that way, u can still pretty much leave the string intact in case u want to use it again.




You mean undo the macrame? Or do you mean the knot that holds one of the beads?

I think that's what I understand some of the other ladies were suggesting.

Thanks!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

fanofjadeite said:


> thanks, nycp  no, i didnt get them together. the yellow jadeite i've been wearing 24/7 for over a year now. the yellow jasper i just got recently.




They look pretty close!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Jade4Me said:


> The cord looks like Chinese nylon knotting cord from what I can tell in your pics. It's very strong and durable. To "seal" the ends, you burn the ends so the nylon melts onto itself. This is what I'd do if I were you:
> 
> 1. Cut off one of the single knots that keep the jade beads from coming off.
> 2. Pull off the jade bead.
> 3. Pull that end of the cord out of the macrame sleeve, leaving the other end of the cord still in the sleeve.
> 4. Pull off Hello Kitty (she's adorable!).
> 5. Assuming the cord is nylon and not silk, with a lighter burn the cut end to seal it so that it won't unravel and it'll be a hard end. If it's silk it won't melt, but it'll simply burn - so you'll have to seal it with super glue (after trimming off the dark burnt ends).
> 6. When you want to wear HK on the cord again, string HK on.
> 7. Push the end cord back into the macrame sleeve going in the opposite direction of the cord end that was left in the sleeve. Use a pin/needle to guide it through if needed as the hard end may not be stiff enough to be pushed through on its own, and it has to squeeze by the other cord end.
> 8. String the bead on.
> 9. Tie a single knot at the end leaving a little tail.
> 10. Pull the knot tight. But since this knot is not sealed with a flame or glue, you should be able to carefully pull it out when you want to take off HK again.
> 
> Your present for your mom is a new family heirloom! It's so beautiful and unique!







Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi NYC, the knot portion is not attached to the two ends with the beads, it's just kinda floating there. I use that knot to make paracord NFL plaque bracelets for the diehard fans in my family for football season. You could thread some thin thread through the knotted section to keep it together and then try to untie the little knots at the ends or cut them really close and then pull them both out of the knotted section. Then when you want to put it back together, just thread both sides back through. It's hard to tell but the knot may be really tight to pass a needle and thread through and it might stretch or lose shape.
> 
> The knot is really, really easy to do if you wanted to grab some thin cord of your choosing and make your own necklace, you would just use the crossed cords as you 2 center threads and you'd have to use a cigarette liter to burn the ends so they don't fray.
> 
> It all sounds like a pain but it is really easy to do and there are tons of YouTube videos for tying paracord.
> 
> Anywho, I do adore you hello kitty necklace, if you happen to see another, I'd certainly be interested. I received my pendant a few days ago and now I'm looking for one more to do a three tier necklace. With two tiers being detachable with jump rings [emoji4]
> 
> You gotta post a mod shot of your lavender hello kitty. I'm looking forward to seeing it [emoji5]&#65039;




Thank you both so much!! I'm almost certain that it's nylon. It resembles the nylon cords used by a crystal/natural stone shop I used to go to for jewelry in high school. I recall watching her burn the ends too with a lighter and tap it against the side of the lighter and pull it as it was still melty so that it became like a needle end. Maybe I can do this and slip it back through the macrame knot.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Cyanide Rose said:


> If the black one is like yours, then I'd like to take a look at it.  I had no idea there were so many different characters. You are so lucky, I have boys and I would never get away with carrying that.
> 
> Oh, I remember that lavender kitty with the pink diamonds. It was really decked out [emoji4]



I'll PM you the seller's email for the black hello kitty


----------



## fanofjadeite

*NYC Princess* said:


> You mean undo the macrame? Or do you mean the knot that holds one of the beads?
> 
> I think that's what I understand some of the other ladies were suggesting.
> 
> Thanks!


yes, undo the macrame, and snip off the knot that holds the bead at one end of cord, so that u can remove bead and slide hello kitty off. if u want to use the cord again in future, u dont even need to re-do the macrame. u can simply tie the 2 ends of cord to each other. it will still be adjustable that way.


----------



## fanofjadeite

*NYC Princess* said:


> They look pretty close!


they only look similar in pic.  in person, u can see the difference very clearly, and the jasper bangle is alot wider than the yellow jadeite.


----------



## Cinderelie74

Lots love said:


> View attachment 2975143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji255]my black diamond and magical [emoji173]&#65039; Burmese jadeite bangles [emoji257]


I had jade earrings ages ago that would have gone great with these bracelets. They are very lovely looking.


----------



## soramillay

*NYC Princess* said:


> Thank you!! I like the color of the cord and how it complements the lavender but I feel like it isn't as elegant still as a chain. She is based in Hawaii whereas I am in Hong Kong. There are vendors in NYC that do this kind of braiding but I haven't frequented any in a long time.
> 
> Yes it is from Choo Yilin!! I lucked out and looked at them just when they had their 20% online sale! Supposedly the first time they participated in this promotion! Have you bought from them?


I wish but nope, just admired their designs from afar. My lifestyle is really casual right now so no point in having intricate fine jewelry. A couple of tough knockaround bangles is good enough for me!


----------



## piosavsfan

Does anyone have any pieces from Allen that are Turkish Lavender Jade? I've been thinking about getting a bangle from him in Turkish Lavender but I'm unsure about it for some reason even though I love all things purple.


----------



## XtineN_

Hello Everyone, I've been following this thread for the past 2 weeks.
My mother in law bought be this black jade bangle. 
It's a solid opaque black piece that is cold to the touch and has a pretty high chime to it compared to other materials I have tested it with (glass, metal, other jades probably lower grade), hair test was a pass and the hair did not burn when wrapped around the bangle, when I shine a light to it, there is no translucency and no green hint to it like other jade pieces that I have seen. I wish I took pictures of it but it's currently with a gemologist right now to get identified here in Calgary, Alberta.
The gemologist I went to go see has never seen black jade before today and examined the piece and could not see through it and all the tools he had  - he could not see to identify it. He said that it is for sure a stone or some sort (I asked him if it was onyx or any of those other black opaque stones- he said no it's not onyx and that he would be able to identify those stones) and that he would have to consult with a few other gemologists for their opinion- and that he was just surprised that this bangle has stumped him for the first time in his career. He didn't seem very knowledgable about black jade as he stated that he doesn't ever run into them because no body wants them. When we got into the topic of nephrite and jadeite, he stated that jade is technically different than nephrite and that there is no such thing as black nephrite (which is not what I got from the numerous articles I have read online but hey I'm no gemologist)....

I know a few of you jade lovers have black jade in your prized collection. What are the characteristics of your own black jade?

 I'm so puzzled... I'm crossing my fingers that my bangle is truly black jade and hope my mother in law did not get ripped off. She did get it from a reputable seller but I hear that sometimes even reputable sellers can try to pull a quick one of you or get tricked themselves into buying false jade.


----------



## crosso

XtineN_ said:


> Hello Everyone, I've been following this thread for the past 2 weeks.
> My mother in law bought be this black jade bangle.
> It's a solid opaque black piece that is cold to the touch and has a pretty high chime to it compared to other materials I have tested it with (glass, metal, other jades probably lower grade), hair test was a pass and the hair did not burn when wrapped around the bangle, when I shine a light to it, there is no translucency and no green hint to it like other jade pieces that I have seen. I wish I took pictures of it but it's currently with a gemologist right now to get identified here in Calgary, Alberta.
> The gemologist I went to go see has never seen black jade before today and examined the piece and could not see through it and all the tools he had  - he could not see to identify it. He said that it is for sure a stone or some sort (I asked him if it was onyx or any of those other black opaque stones- he said no it's not onyx and that he would be able to identify those stones) and that he would have to consult with a few other gemologists for their opinion- and that he was just surprised that this bangle has stumped him for the first time in his career. He didn't seem very knowledgable about black jade as he stated that he doesn't ever run into them because no body wants them. When we got into the topic of nephrite and jadeite, he stated that jade is technically different than nephrite and that there is no such thing as black nephrite (which is not what I got from the numerous articles I have read online but hey I'm no gemologist)....
> 
> I know a few of you jade lovers have black jade in your prized collection. What are the characteristics of your own black jade?
> 
> I'm so puzzled... I'm crossing my fingers that my bangle is truly black jade and hope my mother in law did not get ripped off. She did get it from a reputable seller but I hear that sometimes even reputable sellers can try to pull a quick one of you or get tricked themselves into buying false jade.


Hello and welcome XtineN! Yes, there ia black jadeite from Burma, which can be somewhat glassy, but is more often opaque. It can lean more to the gray and be mottled in color or be very black. There is also black jadeite from Guatemala that is opaque and inky black. (Jade4Me and I have bangles like these). 
There is black nephrite from many different locations around the world, one of the finest being Edwards Black from Wyoming, US. Silver Mom and a few other jadies on thia tgread and the 'Jade in Action' thread have bangles from this material. 
Nephrite and jadeite are both considered true jade and have different specific gravity, so a trained gemologist should easily be able to identify it as one or the other.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Silver Mom

XtineN_ said:


> Hello Everyone, I've been following this thread for the past 2 weeks.
> My mother in law bought be this black jade bangle.
> It's a solid opaque black piece that is cold to the touch and has a pretty high chime to it compared to other materials I have tested it with (glass, metal, other jades probably lower grade), hair test was a pass and the hair did not burn when wrapped around the bangle, when I shine a light to it, there is no translucency and no green hint to it like other jade pieces that I have seen. I wish I took pictures of it but it's currently with a gemologist right now to get identified here in Calgary, Alberta.
> The gemologist I went to go see has never seen black jade before today and examined the piece and could not see through it and all the tools he had  - he could not see to identify it. He said that it is for sure a stone or some sort (I asked him if it was onyx or any of those other black opaque stones- he said no it's not onyx and that he would be able to identify those stones) and that he would have to consult with a few other gemologists for their opinion- and that he was just surprised that this bangle has stumped him for the first time in his career. He didn't seem very knowledgable about black jade as he stated that he doesn't ever run into them because no body wants them. When we got into the topic of nephrite and jadeite, he stated that jade is technically different than nephrite and that there is no such thing as black nephrite (which is not what I got from the numerous articles I have read online but hey I'm no gemologist)....
> 
> I know a few of you jade lovers have black jade in your prized collection. What are the characteristics of your own black jade?
> 
> I'm so puzzled... I'm crossing my fingers that my bangle is truly black jade and hope my mother in law did not get ripped off. She did get it from a reputable seller but I hear that sometimes even reputable sellers can try to pull a quick one of you or get tricked themselves into buying false jade.



Here is my Black Jade Nephrite set.  Yes, there is even black jade in Jadeite.


----------



## XtineN_

crosso said:


> Hello and welcome XtineN! Yes, there ia black jadeite from Burma, which can be somewhat glassy, but is more often opaque. It can lean more to the gray and be mottled in color or be very black. There is also black jadeite from Guatemala that is opaque and inky black. (Jade4Me and I have bangles like these).
> There is black nephrite from many different locations around the world, one of the finest being Edwards Black from Wyoming, US. Silver Mom and a few other jadies on thia tgread and the 'Jade in Action' thread have bangles from this material.
> Nephrite and jadeite are both considered true jade and have different specific gravity, so a trained gemologist should easily be able to identify it as one or the other.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Thank you Crosso for the reassurance! I'll have to sit tight Until I hear back from the gemologist then. Hopefully his resources/colleagues are more informative about black jade than he is. :S


----------



## XtineN_

Silver Mom said:


> Here is my Black Jade Nephrite set.  Yes, there is even black jade in Jadeite.



Omg Silver Mom, those are beautiful!!! 
Does black jade always glow green when held to a light??
Because mine doesn't. The Gemologist kept saying he can't see through my bangle and can't tell anything about the piece because it's just jet black.


----------



## Silver Mom

XtineN_ said:


> Hello Everyone, I've been following this thread for the past 2 weeks.
> My mother in law bought be this black jade bangle.
> It's a solid opaque black piece that is cold to the touch and has a pretty high chime to it compared to other materials I have tested it with (glass, metal, other jades probably lower grade), hair test was a pass and the hair did not burn when wrapped around the bangle, when I shine a light to it, there is no translucency and no green hint to it like other jade pieces that I have seen. I wish I took pictures of it but it's currently with a gemologist right now to get identified here in Calgary, Alberta.
> The gemologist I went to go see has never seen black jade before today and examined the piece and could not see through it and all the tools he had  - he could not see to identify it. He said that it is for sure a stone or some sort (I asked him if it was onyx or any of those other black opaque stones- he said no it's not onyx and that he would be able to identify those stones) and that he would have to consult with a few other gemologists for their opinion- and that he was just surprised that this bangle has stumped him for the first time in his career. He didn't seem very knowledgable about black jade as he stated that he doesn't ever run into them because no body wants them. When we got into the topic of nephrite and jadeite, he stated that jade is technically different than nephrite and that there is no such thing as black nephrite (which is not what I got from the numerous articles I have read online but hey I'm no gemologist)....
> 
> I know a few of you jade lovers have black jade in your prized collection. What are the characteristics of your own black jade?
> 
> I'm so puzzled... I'm crossing my fingers that my bangle is truly black jade and hope my mother in law did not get ripped off. She did get it from a reputable seller but I hear that sometimes even reputable sellers can try to pull a quick one of you or get tricked themselves into buying false jade.



And here is my black and green Jadeite bangle.


----------



## Silver Mom

XtineN_ said:


> Omg Silver Mom, those are beautiful!!!
> Does black jade always glow green when held to a light??
> Because mine doesn't. The Gemologist kept saying he can't see through my bangle and can't tell anything about the piece because it's just jet black.


Some do have green when put to the light but the Edwards Black which this one is does not.  It is as black as black can be. And you cannot see through this bangle.  Even if you shine the brightest light no green will show not even on the edges.  That is the nature of this stone.  By the way my Jeweler sent the Edwards Black to be certified for me and it came back as black nephrite.  So there is such thing as black jade.  It is just that not every one is aware of it.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> Does anyone have any pieces from Allen that are Turkish Lavender Jade? I've been thinking about getting a bangle from him in Turkish Lavender but I'm unsure about it for some reason even though I love all things purple.



Hi Piosavsfan - why are you hesitant? I don't know much about the Turkish Lavender Jade he has but from what I can see it looks to be less translucent but quite intense in colour. Definitely a different look from jadeite.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

XtineN_ said:


> Hello Everyone, I've been following this thread for the past 2 weeks.
> My mother in law bought be this black jade bangle.
> It's a solid opaque black piece that is cold to the touch and has a pretty high chime to it compared to other materials I have tested it with (glass, metal, other jades probably lower grade), hair test was a pass and the hair did not burn when wrapped around the bangle, when I shine a light to it, there is no translucency and no green hint to it like other jade pieces that I have seen. I wish I took pictures of it but it's currently with a gemologist right now to get identified here in Calgary, Alberta.
> The gemologist I went to go see has never seen black jade before today and examined the piece and could not see through it and all the tools he had  - he could not see to identify it. He said that it is for sure a stone or some sort (I asked him if it was onyx or any of those other black opaque stones- he said no it's not onyx and that he would be able to identify those stones) and that he would have to consult with a few other gemologists for their opinion- and that he was just surprised that this bangle has stumped him for the first time in his career. He didn't seem very knowledgable about black jade as he stated that he doesn't ever run into them because no body wants them. When we got into the topic of nephrite and jadeite, he stated that jade is technically different than nephrite and that there is no such thing as black nephrite (which is not what I got from the numerous articles I have read online but hey I'm no gemologist)....
> 
> I know a few of you jade lovers have black jade in your prized collection. What are the characteristics of your own black jade?
> 
> I'm so puzzled... I'm crossing my fingers that my bangle is truly black jade and hope my mother in law did not get ripped off. She did get it from a reputable seller but I hear that sometimes even reputable sellers can try to pull a quick one of you or get tricked themselves into buying false jade.



Welcome XTineN! I have a black nephrite and it is cool to the touch although slightly less so than jadeite. Mine looks black most of the time but the deep green will come through under sunlight. It has a buttery sheen to it and looks "soft" even though it is very hard. 
Hopefully yours will turn out to be Jade - will be interesting to see if it is jadeite or nephrite. I think black jadiete tend not to be as black and it has translucent bits. 
Nice to see a fellow Canadian on the board I'm in Toronto, Ontario &#128522;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> And here is my black and green Jadeite bangle.



I love this bangle Silvermom and of course you know I like your black Edwards bangle &#128521;
The looks between this and the nephrite is so different....if you had to choose which do you prefer and why. Actually this question is for any of the lucky Jadies here who have both black jadeite and black nephrite - if you can only have one black bangle would you choose your jadeite or nephrite? Would love to hear your answers &#128522;


----------



## piosavsfan

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Piosavsfan - why are you hesitant? I don't know much about the Turkish Lavender Jade he has but from what I can see it looks to be less translucent but quite intense in colour. Definitely a different look from jadeite.


It would be a custom order and I think I'm just afraid that I'm not going to like it once I have it or something. I know he does great work, but I'm used to buying something that has already been created and so I know what it looks like and if I want it. But since this would be a project, the final product would be a bit of a mystery. Does that make sense?


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> I love this bangle Silvermom and of course you know I like your black Edwards bangle &#55357;&#56841;
> The looks between this and the nephrite is so different....if you had to choose which do you prefer and why. Actually this question is for any of the lucky Jadies here who have both black jadeite and black nephrite - if you can only have one black bangle would you choose your jadeite or nephrite? Would love to hear your answers &#55357;&#56842;


Thank you 2 Boys.  If I had to choose I would definitely choose the Edwards Nephrite.  I myself am surprised that I feel that way because in the past I always thought nephrite took a second seat to jadeite.  However, when I look at the nephrite piece I see that they have a much more elegant look when paired with diamonds because the color is so intense.  Jadeite tends to not be so uniform in texture and color as opposed to nephrite.  Don't get me wrong, I do love my jadeite pieces but I think the nephrite is so classy.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> It would be a custom order and I think I'm just afraid that I'm not going to like it once I have it or something. I know he does great work, but I'm used to buying something that has already been created and so I know what it looks like and if I want it. But since this would be a project, the final product would be a bit of a mystery. Does that make sense?



Totally makes sense. Also because the Turkish lavender has swirls of colour if I remember correctly you don't know what you'll get. Even the proportions are only what you visualize. When I got the black bangle it seemed less scary because it is a solid black. I'm looking into a Siberian white from Allan and there are variations within the stone so one never knows how it will turn out. My only suggestion is if you like the look of the stone then just be open to different looks from it. Imagine the different possibilities and see if you can love all of them
Good luck!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> Thank you 2 Boys.  If I had to choose I would definitely choose the Edwards Nephrite.  I myself am surprised that I feel that way because in the past I always thought nephrite took a second seat to jadeite.  However, when I look at the nephrite piece I see that they have a much more elegant look when paired with diamonds because the color is so intense.  Jadeite tends to not be so uniform in texture and color as opposed to nephrite.  Don't get me wrong, I do love my jadeite pieces but I think the nephrite is so classy.



Thank you for answering Silvermom. It never ceases to amaze me what draws one to certain pieces. 
If I had to generalize for myself I prefer black and white nephrite over black and white jadeite but I prefer green jadeite over green nephrite. I hope nobody gets offended by me saying this. &#128522;


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thank you for answering Silvermom. It never ceases to amaze me what draws one to certain pieces.
> If I had to generalize for myself I prefer black and white nephrite over black and white jadeite but I prefer green jadeite over green nephrite. I hope nobody gets offended by me saying this. &#128522;


Not offended at all.  Everyone does have different taste.  I never thought I would like green nephrite too but I really love my green nephrite set.  It is a surprise to me.  I always valued jadeite more.


----------



## crosso

Three more examples of black jade: a black Guatemalan jadeite with white Burmese jadeite, a mottled black carved Burmese jadeite bangle and a black mottled Burmese jadeite dragon/phoenix pi pendant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thank you for answering Silvermom. It never ceases to amaze me what draws one to certain pieces.
> If I had to generalize for myself I prefer black and white nephrite over black and white jadeite but I prefer green jadeite over green nephrite. I hope nobody gets offended by me saying this. &#55357;&#56842;


And here is my green jadeite.  Which one do you prefer?  My Jadeite or nephrite?  They really have a different look.


----------



## Silver Mom

crosso said:


> Three more examples of black jade: a black Guatemalan jadeite with white Burmese jadeite, a mottled black carved Burmese jadeite bangle and a black mottled Burmese jadeite dragon/phoenix pi pendant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Oooooo nice Crosso!  I really like the black guatemalan.  Goes so well with the Burmese.  Lovely set.


----------



## crosso

Silver Mom said:


> And here is my green jadeite.  Which one do you prefer?  My Jadeite or nephrite?  They really have a different look.


No way could I choose between these, they are both completely stunning, but so different! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

Silver Mom said:


> Oooooo nice Crosso!  I really like the black guatemalan.  Goes so well with the Burmese.  Lovely set.


Thank you, Silver Mom!&#128522;

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

Silver Mom said:


> And here is my black and green Jadeite bangle.


This one is so cool too! Has an edgy kind of feel to it to me.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Silver Mom

crosso said:


> No way could I choose between these, they are both completely stunning, but so different!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Thank you crosso.  It is hard for me to choose but I think I like the nephrite more.


----------



## Silver Mom

crosso said:


> This one is so cool too! Has an edgy kind of feel to it to me.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Yes this one is so different.  Love your pieces too.


----------



## Junkenpo

Ah!

Love all the comparison between nephrite and jadeite and the differences in blacks. 

Throwback thursday pisc to contribute... my carved black jadeite with the other jadeites. 















And my nephrite earrings and set (clovers and ring are onyx)!  These look black in most lower lighting conditions, but if you look close, they will look dark green.  If you shine a light, mine will show green.


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> Ah!
> 
> Love all the comparison between nephrite and jadeite and the differences in blacks.
> 
> Throwback thursday pisc to contribute... my carved black jadeite with the other jadeites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my nephrite earrings and set (clovers and ring are onyx)!  These look black in most lower lighting conditions, but if you look close, they will look dark green.  If you shine a light, mine will show green.


JKP lovely, lovely, lovely!


----------



## RedPeony

Oh! Such stunning black jades, especially your set, SilverMom! JKP I adore those spiral earrings especially. Just beautiful!

Here are my two black Jade bangles, one is an Australian nephrite, which has a strong green cast, and a vintage silver hinged jadeite, which is very black and completely opaque.


----------



## RedPeony

Oops forgot the photos.


----------



## RedPeony

Today I was wearing my new chubby nephrite bangle, it's very pretty!!


----------



## Silver Mom

RedPeony said:


> Oops forgot the photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347557
> View attachment 3347558





RedPeony said:


> Today I was wearing my new chubby nephrite bangle, it's very pretty!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347559
> View attachment 3347560



WOWZA Red love your new nephrite Bangle.  It IS very pretty.  The black bangles are gorgy too.  The black ones look so classy.


----------



## RedPeony

Thanks Silver Mom! I'm just really impressed by how soft and glowy my new nephrite bangle is. I shall call her Tinkerbell!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> And here is my green jadeite.  Which one do you prefer?  My Jadeite or nephrite?  They really have a different look.



Well I meant my statements as generalizations only. Sometimes green nephrite looks better than green jadeite but in general I like black and white nephrite and green jadeite &#128522;
In the case of your jewellery they are so beautiful. I will compare the bangles only. If I had to choose, I like this jadeite bangle even more than your squate nephrite. It's so watery and tranquil looking. &#128522;   Must add that the square nephrite Allan created for you is stunning too. Just saying that if I had to choose I'd give the edge to this Jadeite bangle of yours. How about you- which bangle wild you choose?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Three more examples of black jade: a black Guatemalan jadeite with white Burmese jadeite, a mottled black carved Burmese jadeite bangle and a black mottled Burmese jadeite dragon/phoenix pi pendant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



Your black and white bangles are tdf Crosso. Your white  jadeite is truly white I believe is hard to find and your black bangle is tres chic &#128521;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

RedPeony said:


> Today I was wearing my new chubby nephrite bangle, it's very pretty!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347559
> View attachment 3347560



It is very pretty - love the colour change and that glow it has in the sun. Great shoes too Red &#128521;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Ah!
> 
> Love all the comparison between nephrite and jadeite and the differences in blacks.
> 
> Throwback thursday pisc to contribute... my carved black jadeite with the other jadeites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my nephrite earrings and set (clovers and ring are onyx)!  These look black in most lower lighting conditions, but if you look close, they will look dark green.  If you shine a light, mine will show green.



Hi JKP! Love your balck nephrite set with your clover onyx and those squiggly earring are equally wonderful in black and green. But have to make a special mention on your jadeite pendant - it's beautiful! It looks so icy! Has it gotten more translucent with wear and time?


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Well I meant my statements as generalizations only. Sometimes green nephrite looks better than green jadeite but in general I like black and white nephrite and green jadeite &#128522;
> In the case of your jewellery they are so beautiful. I will compare the bangles only. If I had to choose, I like this jadeite bangle even more than your squate nephrite. It's so watery and tranquil looking. &#128522;   Must add that the square nephrite Allan created for you is stunning too. Just saying that if I had to choose I'd give the edge to this Jadeite bangle of yours. How about you- which bangle wild you choose?


I have to choose Allan's bangle as my favorite.  It is a hard choice but I like the shape and the color a teensy bit more.  My husband prefers the Jadeite one which I got from Alice.  I think in a way I like them both.


----------



## Silver Mom

RedPeony said:


> Thanks Silver Mom! I'm just really impressed by how soft and glowy my new nephrite bangle is. I shall call her Tinkerbell!!


Oh what a cute name!  I love it.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Guess what Jadies I'm in the process of finalizing my custom bangle from Allan! I'm so excited. I will be getting a Siberian white bangle (like the one Claire has with her husband). The stone looks really beautiful. There are variations and patterns within the stone and so I don't know exactly how it would turn out. I'm sure it will be very nice as I have seen a lot of the pieces he made for the Jadies here. 
Allan is so busy and I am not in any rush so I am guessing it will be a couple of months at least before I get the bangle. I am going for a wider bangle this time 18 mm.


----------



## zipcount

2boys_jademommy said:


> Guess what Jadies I'm in the process of finalizing my customer bangle from Allan! I'm so excited. I will be getting a Siberian white bangle (like the one Claire has with her husband). The stone looks really beautiful. There are variations and patterns within the stone and so I don't know exactly how it would turn out. I'm sure it will be very nice as I have seen a lot of the pieces he made for the Jadies here.
> Allan is so busy and I am not in any rush so I am guessing it will be a couple of months at least before I get the bangle. I am going for a wider bangle this time 18 mm.


Woo hoo!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

zipcount said:


> Woo hoo!



Thanks for cheer Zip! Also thank you for providing some of the inspiration for me to get something made by Allan. Butterscotch is incredible so I have high hopes for mine too


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thanks for cheer Zip! Also thank you for providing some of the inspiration for me to get something made by Allan. Butterscotch is incredible so I have high hopes for mine too




Excited for you!! I've admired the creaminess of the Siberian nephrites here. But not in the budget for me right now. What is the cost range of them if you or others are comfortable to share?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> Excited for you!! I've admired the creaminess of the Siberian nephrites here. But not in the budget for me right now. What is the cost range of them if you or others are comfortable to share?



Thanks NYC P - I think because the part of the stone used as well as bangle size and amount of stone used will all come into play with Allan's quotes, it's probably most accurate if you emailed him. His prices are very fair in my opinion. You will be pleasantly surprised


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thanks NYC P - I think because the part of the stone used as well as bangle size and amount of stone used will all come into play with Allan's quotes, it's probably most accurate if you emailed him. His prices are very fair in my opinion. You will be pleasantly surprised




I thought they were well over $1,000 USD, which isn't in my budget right now given other purchases. Although I don't doubt they may be fair.


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Guess what Jadies I'm in the process of finalizing my custom bangle from Allan! I'm so excited. I will be getting a Siberian white bangle (like the one Claire has with her husband). The stone looks really beautiful. There are variations and patterns within the stone and so I don't know exactly how it would turn out. I'm sure it will be very nice as I have seen a lot of the pieces he made for the Jadies here.
> Allan is so busy and I am not in any rush so I am guessing it will be a couple of months at least before I get the bangle. I am going for a wider bangle this time 18 mm.


AWESOME> I Love Allan's pieces.  Congrats 2 boys.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> AWESOME> I Love Allan's pieces.  Congrats 2 boys.



Thank you Silvermom!


----------



## udalrike

2boys, great choice!!! Can´t wait to see a picture....


I especially love your black and green bangle, Silvermom!


----------



## udalrike

Wonderful pieces, Red and Junkenpo!


----------



## udalrike

Once I had a carved bangle that broke. Found a similar one in obsidian that will arrive in a few weeks.
I love the carving!!!


----------



## udalrike




----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


>



Is this the bangle you have coming Uli? It looks very strong and bold. Post pics when you get it!


----------



## Silver Mom

udalrike said:


> 2boys, great choice!!! Can´t wait to see a picture....
> 
> 
> I especially love your black and green bangle, Silvermom!


Thank you Uli, Hugs


----------



## Silver Mom

udalrike said:


>


Very nice indeed.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silver Mom said:


> Not offended at all.  Everyone does have different taste.  I never thought I would like green nephrite too but I really love my green nephrite set.  It is a surprise to me.  I always valued jadeite more.







crosso said:


> Three more examples of black jade: a black Guatemalan jadeite with white Burmese jadeite, a mottled black carved Burmese jadeite bangle and a black mottled Burmese jadeite dragon/phoenix pi pendant
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app







Junkenpo said:


> Ah!
> 
> 
> 
> Love all the comparison between nephrite and jadeite and the differences in blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Throwback thursday pisc to contribute... my carved black jadeite with the other jadeites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my nephrite earrings and set (clovers and ring are onyx)!  These look black in most lower lighting conditions, but if you look close, they will look dark green.  If you shine a light, mine will show green.
> 
> ]







RedPeony said:


> Oops forgot the photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347557
> View attachment 3347558







RedPeony said:


> Today I was wearing my new chubby nephrite bangle, it's very pretty!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347559
> View attachment 3347560




WOW! Beautiful pieces Jadies! I must say nephrite has really grown on me. It's so buttery smooth and the shine is amazing. I love all the nephrite pieces posted lately. I am still trying to decide what I want to order for Mother's Day and this black nephrite on the thread makes me want one. 

I totally agree with the rest of the Jadies when it comes to green jadeite. It's so classically beautiful and apple green I'd TDF [emoji4]

I am leaning more towards nephrite mainly because I have way more jadeite than nephrite.  

Thank you so much for sharing you Jade photos [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Guess what Jadies I'm in the process of finalizing my custom bangle from Allan! I'm so excited. I will be getting a Siberian white bangle (like the one Claire has with her husband). The stone looks really beautiful. There are variations and patterns within the stone and so I don't know exactly how it would turn out. I'm sure it will be very nice as I have seen a lot of the pieces he made for the Jadies here.
> Allan is so busy and I am not in any rush so I am guessing it will be a couple of months at least before I get the bangle. I am going for a wider bangle this time 18 mm.







udalrike said:


>




Congratulations 2B_JM, that is so exciting. Can't wait to see your finished bangle[emoji4]

Udalrike, that is a gorgeous bangle! Black is so in right now. I love this one and your obsidian beaded bracelet.  They may look great worn together [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Hi Jadies!

I wanted to ask a question. I really love carved bangles but I'm wondering if anyone has a carved bangle in nephrite?  I don't think I've seen one. I love the intricate details of carved bangles and I am looking to purchase one but I really want one in nephrite. TIA [emoji4]


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi jadies...

2boys... grats on the siberian piece coming!  You will love it.   

Uli, that's a great looking black carved. 


The lighting at the mall really brought out the grain of my carved black. Stacked with semiprecious beads. 








I also thought I'd share a picture of an Hermes chaine d'ancre bracelet I stumbled across (just the picture, not the actual bracelet).  It's from the 60s or 70s, I think.  The green is supposedly nephrite.  I wonder how much they would charge for one like that now...?  A regular pm CdA in just sterling is currently $1.3k on the H website.  lol


----------



## Junkenpo

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi Jadies!
> 
> I wanted to ask a question. I really love carved bangles but I'm wondering if anyone has a carved bangle in nephrite?  I don't think I've seen one. I love the intricate details of carved bangles and I am looking to purchase one but I really want one in nephrite. TIA [emoji4]




That's a great question!  I don't think I've come across any in my searches.  I think it may be because most jadeite bangles are carved from flawed stone.  Since nephrite is softer, maybe it doesn't have inner flaws in the same way that need to carved away or hidden in the carvings. I would imagine you could or would probably have to commision a carving.

edit 1: ohh... i take that back, because I just remembered that I was enamoured of a carved nephrite... lemme see if i can find a link

edit 2: link!  https://www.etsy.com/listing/265000434/canadian-nephrite-jade-twist-bangle-58mm


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies...
> 
> 2boys... grats on the siberian piece coming!  You will love it.
> 
> Uli, that's a great looking black carved.
> 
> 
> The lighting at the mall really brought out the grain of my carved black. Stacked with semiprecious beads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also thought I'd share a picture of an Hermes chaine d'ancre bracelet I stumbled across (just the picture, not the actual bracelet).  It's from the 60s or 70s, I think.  The green is supposedly nephrite.  I wonder how much they would charge for one like that now...?  A regular pm CdA in just sterling is currently $1.3k on the H website.  lol







Junkenpo said:


> That's a great question!  I don't think I've come across any in my searches.  I think it may be because most jadeite bangles are carved from flawed stone.  Since nephrite is softer, maybe it doesn't have inner flaws in the same way that need to carved away or hidden in the carvings. I would imagine you could or would probably have to commision a carving.
> 
> edit 1: ohh... i take that back, because I just remembered that I was enamoured of a carved nephrite... lemme see if i can find a link
> 
> edit 2: link!  https://www.etsy.com/listing/265000434/canadian-nephrite-jade-twist-bangle-58mm




JKP, thank you so much. Thank bangle is beautiful. I like the sort of swirl design.  You did make a great point about covering the flaws. It totally makes since as well as nephrite be a softer stone. 

Love the color of your bangle and your beaded bracelet. It so amazing when you can get a picture in just the the right light to really accent the beauty of a bangle. Yours is absolutely stunning. Thank you so much again [emoji4]

I wanted add that the Hermes link bracelet is TDF. That price for Sterling is a bit much though [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## zipcount

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi Jadies!
> 
> I wanted to ask a question. I really love carved bangles but I'm wondering if anyone has a carved bangle in nephrite?  I don't think I've seen one. I love the intricate details of carved bangles and I am looking to purchase one but I really want one in nephrite. TIA [emoji4]



I had one, it was too small to I sold it.  It was carved with a dragon and phoenix drinking from a cup.  3jade on ebay has carved nephritie bangle also, I think in flowers.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Zipcount, thank you so much. That's what I'm looking for. Something just like the one you sold. It sounds beautiful. My problem is the opposite, I have some beautiful jadeite bangles but they are too big. I wonder if hinging them to an oval shape would work. One has a calcified part that could be cut away.


----------



## Junkenpo

zipcount said:


> I had one, it was too small to I sold it.  It was carved with a dragon and phoenix drinking from a cup.  3jade on ebay has carved nephritie bangle also, I think in flowers.



I forgot about 3jade!  I remember admiring those as well. 

more links!

https://www.etsy.com/listing/290608115/natural-hetian-nephrite-jade-carved?ref=shop_home_active_71

https://www.etsy.com/listing/276604932/64mm-47mm-carved-hetian-nephrite-jade?ref=shop_home_active_12

https://www.etsy.com/listing/243799...tural-hetian-nephrite?ref=shop_home_active_12

edit to add: zipcount... i remember that bangle!  That one was gorgeous.  I think I would have been afraid to wear it.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Can I bug you wonderfully helpful Jadies with another question? I have a couple bangles that specific gravity came out as jadeite but when I wear them for more than an hour or so my wrist aches. So I got my little pen uv light out and the green glows neon in some spots, so I wanted to ask if treated Jade is dangerous? Can you wear a bangle that has calcified? I know some colors of natural Jade can fluoresce, well at least that is what Wikipedia says. I'm not sure what kinds of chemicals they use at all but I'm thinking they may not be so good for you. Is there a place you can suggest for fluorescent information specific to each color of Jade?  

I definitely know that the neon green is treated because my other Apple green bangle and some others with a green vein get totally washed out when I expose them to the uv light. I hope you Jadies don't mind me bugging ya again, you have all been so kind and helpful. I truly appreciate it. TIA for any information you care to share with me [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Junkenpo said:


> I forgot about 3jade!  I remember admiring those as well.
> 
> 
> 
> more links!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/290608115/natural-hetian-nephrite-jade-carved?ref=shop_home_active_71
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/276604932/64mm-47mm-carved-hetian-nephrite-jade?ref=shop_home_active_12
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/243799...tural-hetian-nephrite?ref=shop_home_active_12




Perfect JKP! You gals are the best [emoji4]


----------



## piosavsfan

I remember that one of you likes bats but can't recall who. Look at this cutie: http://www.yokdeejadeite.com/products/redbat


----------



## Silver Mom

Cyanide Rose said:


> Can I bug you wonderfully helpful Jadies with another question? I have a couple bangles that specific gravity came out as jadeite but when I wear them for more than an hour or so my wrist aches. So I got my little pen uv light out and the green glows neon in some spots, so I wanted to ask if treated Jade is dangerous? Can you wear a bangle that has calcified? I know some colors of natural Jade can fluoresce, well at least that is what Wikipedia says. I'm not sure what kinds of chemicals they use at all but I'm thinking they may not be so good for you. Is there a place you can suggest for fluorescent information specific to each color of Jade?
> 
> I definitely know that the neon green is treated because my other Apple green bangle and some others with a green vein get totally washed out when I expose them to the uv light. I hope you Jadies don't mind me bugging ya again, you have all been so kind and helpful. I truly appreciate it. TIA for any information you care to share with me [emoji5]&#65039;


CR, it is really dangerous so be very careful about treated jade.  My jeweler said that it is very bad for your health.  Treated jade is usually bleached with acid then filled with polymer.  This process weakens the stone and when the polymer breaks down your skin is exposed to the treatment.   Sorry if this is not good news but better to be safe than sorry.  Not 100% sure but this is what I have been told.  Hugs


----------



## Cyanide Rose

piosavsfan said:


> I remember that one of you likes bats but can't recall who. Look at this cutie: http://www.yokdeejadeite.com/products/redbat







Silver Mom said:


> CR, it is really dangerous so be very careful about treated jade.  My jeweler said that it is very bad for your health.  Treated jade is usually bleached with acid then filled with polymer.  This process weakens the stone and when the polymer breaks down your skin is exposed to the treatment.   Sorry if this is not good news but better to be safe than sorry.  Not 100% sure but this is what I have been told.  Hugs




Poisavsfan, that is really cute. I love the color [emoji4]

Silver Mom, thank you so much. I'm glad you shared that with me. It was really scary and I was in pain for several hours after I took it off. I was really surprised at at how much it affected me. I will not wear anymore treated bangles. It's just not worth it. Thanks again Silver Mom [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Silver Mom

Cyanide Rose said:


> Poisavsfan, that is really cute. I love the color [emoji4]
> 
> Silver Mom, thank you so much. I'm glad you shared that with me. It was really scary and I was in pain for several hours after I took it off. I was really surprised at at how much it affected me. I will not wear anymore treated bangles. It's just not worth it. Thanks again Silver Mom [emoji5]&#65039;


You are welcome.  I hate to see a sister jadie in pain.  You are right, it is not worth it.


----------



## RedPeony

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi Jadies!
> 
> I wanted to ask a question. I really love carved bangles but I'm wondering if anyone has a carved bangle in nephrite?  I don't think I've seen one. I love the intricate details of carved bangles and I am looking to purchase one but I really want one in nephrite. TIA [emoji4]




Here are my carved dragon and pearl nephrite bangles! I adore them!


----------



## RedPeony

piosavsfan said:


> I remember that one of you likes bats but can't recall who. Look at this cutie: http://www.yokdeejadeite.com/products/redbat




It's Tea who adores bats, and crosso too!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi Jadies!
> 
> I wanted to ask a question. I really love carved bangles but I'm wondering if anyone has a carved bangle in nephrite?  I don't think I've seen one. I love the intricate details of carved bangles and I am looking to purchase one but I really want one in nephrite. TIA [emoji4]



Hi Cyanide Rose I've seen carved nephrite - 3Jade like JKP mentioned has them and Jade Peony as well. They can do the faceted bangles that some of the Jadies here have. 

Thanks JKP - now the wait is on for my bangle
The lighting is very flattering to your carved bangle. Love how the black is soft and there are greens and greys in there. The beads add pops of colour &#128522;


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silver Mom said:


> You are welcome.  I hate to see a sister jadie in pain.  You are right, it is not worth it.







RedPeony said:


> Here are my carved dragon and pearl nephrite bangles! I adore them!
> 
> View attachment 3348561







2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Cyanide Rose I've seen carved nephrite - 3Jade like JKP mentioned has them and Jade Peony as well. They can do the faceted bangles that some of the Jadies here have.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks JKP - now the wait is on for my bangle
> 
> The lighting is very flattering to your carved bangle. Love how the black is soft and there are greens and greys in there. The beads add pops of colour [emoji4]




Silver Mom, you are absolutely right. I wonder how they can get away with selling something that has the potential to be really dangerous. Well... Lesson learned, that's for sure [emoji4]

RedPeony, they are gorgeous. I love the dragon Pearl bangles. They look so refined and regal [emoji5]&#65039;

2B_JM, thank you, I really appreciate all the help. I had totally forgotten about RedPeony's lovelies [emoji1]

Thanks so much Jadies [emoji4] Have a great Friday and a wonderful weekend. Happy Mother's Day Jadies!  [emoji3]


----------



## Jade4Me

soramillay said:


> I wish but nope, just admired their designs from afar. My lifestyle is really casual right now so no point in having intricate fine jewelry. A couple of tough knockaround bangles is good enough for me!


I love your new princess bangle and I would guess it's nephrite from its soft creamy look!



Silver Mom said:


> I have to choose Allan's bangle as my favorite.  It is a hard choice but I like the shape and the color a teensy bit more.  My husband prefers the Jadeite one which I got from Alice.  I think in a way I like them both.


I love all your bangles! In your recent posts I favor your EB, square nephrite, and your black & green jadeite bangles!



2boys_jademommy said:


> Guess what Jadies I'm in the process of finalizing my custom bangle from Allan! I'm so excited. I will be getting a Siberian white bangle (like the one Claire has with her husband). The stone looks really beautiful. There are variations and patterns within the stone and so I don't know exactly how it would turn out. I'm sure it will be very nice as I have seen a lot of the pieces he made for the Jadies here.
> Allan is so busy and I am not in any rush so I am guessing it will be a couple of months at least before I get the bangle. I am going for a wider bangle this time 18 mm.


Yay so happy for you!!!



udalrike said:


>


Looking forward to your stacks with this new one, Uli!

Cyanide Rose, I was also going to suggest looking at 3jade's carved nephrite bangles! Is it too late to get a refund for the treated bangle that gave you a bad reaction?


----------



## Beadweaver

Still loving my green nephrite! Coming home from the gym, she looked so pretty with the skies overcast, I had to snap a picture at the light.


----------



## teagansmum

2boys_jademommy said:


> Guess what Jadies I'm in the process of finalizing my custom bangle from Allan! I'm so excited. I will be getting a Siberian white bangle (like the one Claire has with her husband). The stone looks really beautiful. There are variations and patterns within the stone and so I don't know exactly how it would turn out. I'm sure it will be very nice as I have seen a lot of the pieces he made for the Jadies here.
> Allan is so busy and I am not in any rush so I am guessing it will be a couple of months at least before I get the bangle. I am going for a wider bangle this time 18 mm.



I'm so excited for you 2Boys!! Your patience will pay off as Allan's jade is amazing!! Can't wait for you to show modelling shots!


----------



## teagansmum

Yep, Red is right. Crosso and I have a thing for cute bats. I just bought a bat bracelet a few minutes ago much like Crosso's but green and white. Can't resist a bat. The pendant posted on the forum is adorable, but I think his ear is chipped, or it could just be the light.

Red, those dragon bangles are to die for!! 

Beadweaver, your nephrite bangle is so beautiful. I never knew how smooth and lusterous Hetian was until Jade4Me got me into Hetian. Every time the light changes so does the coloring. Love it!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> I'm so excited for you 2Boys!! Your patience will pay off as Allan's jade is amazing!! Can't wait for you to show modelling shots!



Thanks Tea and Jade4Me and all the Jadies. Can't wait to be part of the 'Allan custom bangle club"  Will definitely post pics!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Beadweaver said:


> Still loving my green nephrite! Coming home from the gym, she looked so pretty with the skies overcast, I had to snap a picture at the light.



WOW. Just when I generalize I like green jadeite more than green nephrite I am seeing sooooo many breathtaking pieces of green nephrite lol!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Beadweaver said:


> Still loving my green nephrite! Coming home from the gym, she looked so pretty with the skies overcast, I had to snap a picture at the light.




Gorgeous bangle, I can see why you love it so much. It truly looks amazing on you [emoji4] I can't tell you how many times I glance at my bangle while driving lol. Especially at stop lights [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Gorgeous bangle, I can see why you love it so much. It truly looks amazing on you [emoji4] I can't tell you how many times I glance at my bangle while driving lol. Especially at stop lights [emoji5]&#65039;



I do that too! Only at red lights though. Also look at my bangles many times throughout the day at work in particular. This is totally why I love bangles and rings - I can see them and admire them. With earrings and pendants I have to be looking in a mirror.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> I do that too! Only at red lights though. Also look at my bangles many times throughout the day at work in particular. This is totally why I love bangles and rings - I can see them and admire them. With earrings and pendants I have to be looking in a mirror.




This is so true! I have a Devon Page McCleary Millennium Orb Pendant that I put on a Jade beaded bracelet because I love it so much. My DH had a fit and made me take it off lol. I love so many pendants I have but you just don't get to wear them all. 

I know this older lady that collects diamond solitaire rings. She has like 15 or 20 on a necklace,  she wears them as pendants. Every time I see her I cringe because she has some really nice vintage diamond rings on there and quite a few are over 6mm. I cringe because diamonds chip other diamonds and there probably quite a few that are useless now.  

It drives me insane lol. The receptionist at my Drs office wears rings on all fingers and I finally told her that they can chip each other and diamonds chip sapphires, so I would be careful. She had no idea. I louped a couple and boy were they bad. She doesn't do it anymore but it's too late for quite a few of them because recutting is too expensive for smaller stones and she would lose quite a bit of volume. 

Ok done rambling[emoji6] Have a great weekend Jadies!!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> This is so true! I have a Devon Page McCleary Millennium Orb Pendant that I put on a Jade beaded bracelet because I love it so much. My DH had a fit and made me take it off lol. I love so many pendants I have but you just don't get to wear them all.
> 
> I know this older lady that collects diamond solitaire rings. She has like 15 or 20 on a necklace,  she wears them as pendants. Every time I see her I cringe because she has some really nice vintage diamond rings on there and quite a few are over 6mm. I cringe because diamonds chip other diamonds and there probably quite a few that are useless now.
> 
> It drives me insane lol. The receptionist at my Drs office wears rings on all fingers and I finally told her that they can chip each other and diamonds chip sapphires, so I would be careful. She had no idea. I louped a couple and boy were they bad. She doesn't do it anymore but it's too late for quite a few of them because recutting is too expensive for smaller stones and she would lose quite a bit of volume.
> 
> Ok done rambling[emoji6] Have a great weekend Jadies!!!



Lol you too Cyanide Rose!


----------



## Lots love

Well today I decided to make custom designed made jadeite bracelet. It came out so cool looking better than I thought. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








[emoji5] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> Well today I decided to make custom designed made jadeite bracelet. It came out so cool looking better than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji5]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app



It's very sweet. I love the happy citrusy beads. Did you design and make it yourself?


----------



## Spring Time

Lots love said:


> Well today I decided to make custom designed made jadeite bracelet. It came out so cool looking better than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji5]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


I just love those jadeite beads so cool looking [emoji5] great idea really shows the jadeite beads


----------



## Baghera

Happy Mother's Day everyone!


----------



## zipcount

Baghera said:


> View attachment 3350198
> 
> Happy Mother's Day everyone!



Oh hey are pretty. Is the yello one from Gege?  It looks familiar. Is the square one from Allen?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Happy Mother's Day Jadies!!!


----------



## MrsChinadoll

It's been a long time ladies!! I haven't forgotten about my love of jade. Posting w my everyday bangle from Allen (commissioned by my hubby), and my newest bangle I received today from my grandma in China for Mother's Day! I am pretty sure the jade is grade A, can you ladies and gents help me verify by looks? It's got a lot of moth wings and texture


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

MrsChinadoll said:


> View attachment 3350506
> View attachment 3350507
> View attachment 3350508
> View attachment 3350509
> View attachment 3350510
> 
> 
> It's been a long time ladies!! I haven't forgotten about my love of jade. Posting w my everyday bangle from Allen (commissioned by my hubby), and my newest bangle I received today from my grandma in China for Mother's Day! I am pretty sure the jade is grade A, can you ladies and gents help me verify by looks? It's got a lot of moth wings and texture



Hello Mrs Chinadoll - what a special Mothers Day gift you got! It looks untreated to me but perhaps another Jadie can comment on that. 
I love the greens and greyish lavender in there. 
Your everday bangle from Allan is pretty too. Is it nephrite? It looks different from the Yukon snow and the  Emerald fleck that some Jadies here have... Looks great on you &#128522;


----------



## Junkenpo

Beautiful jades, jadies!

Happy mother's day to all the mothers and mother's children on the thread. 

Here's my new 30" sterling chain from Tiffany.  It's long enough that I can wrap it twice if I want.  I actually like it better with Li'l Donut than on any of my gold chain. The donut pulls cool and bluish in most light, so silver works well with it.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Beautiful jades, jadies!
> 
> Happy mother's day to all the mothers and mother's children on the thread.
> 
> Here's my new 30" sterling chain from Tiffany.  It's long enough that I can wrap it twice if I want.  I actually like it better with Li'l Donut than on any of my gold chain. The donut pulls cool and bluish in most light, so silver works well with it.


 
Looks fantastic JKP! I love the length of the chain. It gives it a cool, casual vibe. 
Happy Mothers Day to you &#128512;


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> It's very sweet. I love the happy citrusy beads. Did you design and make it yourself?




Yes I did its jadeite beads I had so I decided to make something special with them thank you 2boys jademommy


----------



## Lots love

Happy mothers day to you all


----------



## Lots love

I'm loving all the new post of Jade


----------



## MrsChinadoll

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hello Mrs Chinadoll - what a special Mothers Day gift you got! It looks untreated to me but perhaps another Jadie can comment on that.
> 
> I love the greens and greyish lavender in there.
> 
> Your everday bangle from Allan is pretty too. Is it nephrite? It looks different from the Yukon snow and the  Emerald fleck that some Jadies here have... Looks great on you [emoji4]




Thank you so much! This new jadeite bangle came from a nice store in China and with a certificate, but I'm always a little cautious with this stuff. My Allan nephrite is Big Sur, and I got a set for my family. 

Happy Mother's Day to all jade mommies!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Lots love said:


> Well today I decided to make custom designed made jadeite bracelet. It came out so cool looking better than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji5]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app







Baghera said:


> View attachment 3350198
> 
> Happy Mother's Day everyone!







MrsChinadoll said:


> View attachment 3350506
> View attachment 3350507
> View attachment 3350508
> View attachment 3350509
> View attachment 3350510
> 
> 
> It's been a long time ladies!! I haven't forgotten about my love of jade. Posting w my everyday bangle from Allen (commissioned by my hubby), and my newest bangle I received today from my grandma in China for Mother's Day! I am pretty sure the jade is grade A, can you ladies and gents help me verify by looks? It's got a lot of moth wings and texture




Lots love [emoji173]&#65039; your bracelet! I have been on a bead buying frenzy myself and I love the spacing, I really does make those beautiful beads really pop against the black. Nice job [emoji4]

Baghera, how gorgeous are they. The square one reminds me of zipcounts beauty. Your little stack looks amazing. Congratulations on owning such wonderful bangles[emoji5]&#65039;

Hi MrsChinadoll, both your bangles are quite lovely. The nephrite bangle is pretty but your newest addition has a lot of character, I love the color. You are so lucky to receive such beautiful pieces from your family. That makes them really special [emoji5]

 I'm no Jade expert at all but it looks like jadeite to me. Do you have a scale so that you can do a specific gravity test on it. That would surely help to put your mind at ease. The fit is perfect on you as is the nephrite bangle. The sentiment is so sweet [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I hope all of the Jadies are enjoying a Happy Mothers Day today [emoji5]&#65039;

I wore Wonder Woman most of the day today and on top of it all, we finally got sun and nice weather after a horrible rain filled week, so I was so happy to get to enjoy it [emoji4]

Rest well Jadies and have s great night [emoji3]


----------



## Lots love

Cyanide Rose said:


> Lots love [emoji173]&#65039; your bracelet! I have been on a bead buying frenzy myself and I love the spacing, I really does make those beautiful beads really pop against the black. Nice job [emoji4]
> 
> Baghera, how gorgeous are they. The square one reminds me of zipcounts beauty. Your little stack looks amazing. Congratulations on owning such wonderful bangles[emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> Hi MrsChinadoll, both your bangles are quite lovely. The nephrite bangle is pretty but your newest addition has a lot of character, I love the color. You are so lucky to receive such beautiful pieces from your family. That makes them really special [emoji5]
> 
> I'm no Jade expert at all but it looks like jadeite to me. Do you have a scale so that you can do a specific gravity test on it. That would surely help to put your mind at ease. The fit is perfect on you as is the nephrite bangle. The sentiment is so sweet [emoji4]




Thank you so much cyanide rose [emoji8]


----------



## Baghera

zipcount said:


> Oh hey are pretty. Is the yello one from Gege?  It looks familiar. Is the square one from Allen?




Thank you and yes, the square is from Allan (Galaxy stone?) and the yellow from Gege[emoji254]


----------



## udalrike

Love your bangles, Baghera!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## udalrike

The obsidian bangle is here. It is green and black.


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

Dragon and phoenix with a pearl.


----------



## udalrike

Here is a similar one from Lee Little:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dragon-and-...ne-Stone-Bangle-Bracelet-60-2mm-/310474844314


----------



## udalrike

*The  Dragon and Phoenix are symbols of wedding bliss and eternal love in  Chinese tradition. The legend behind it is about how the West Lake in  Hangzhou was created from a pearl that a Jade Dragon and a gold Phoenix  had created together. The pearl had magical powers and made all of  nature more beautiful. When the pearl was stolen, the dragon and the  phoenix fought to retrieve it. In the struggle the magic pearl fell from  the sky and turned into a beautiful lake when it touched the Earth. The  dragon and Phoenix then fell in love with the lake and changed  themselves into mountains beside the lake, where they are to this day. 
*


----------



## udalrike

upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/5/5c/West_Lake.JPG/800px-West_Lake.JPG


----------



## fanofjadeite

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3350996
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350997


your new dragon and phoenix bangle is gorgeous, uli  CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3350996
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350997




Very pretty udalrike!


----------



## Baghera

Cyanide Rose said:


> Lots love [emoji173]&#65039; your bracelet! I have been on a bead buying frenzy myself and I love the spacing, I really does make those beautiful beads really pop against the black. Nice job [emoji4]
> 
> Baghera, how gorgeous are they. The square one reminds me of zipcounts beauty. Your little stack looks amazing. Congratulations on owning such wonderful bangles[emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> Hi MrsChinadoll, both your bangles are quite lovely. The nephrite bangle is pretty but your newest addition has a lot of character, I love the color. You are so lucky to receive such beautiful pieces from your family. That makes them really special [emoji5]
> 
> I'm no Jade expert at all but it looks like jadeite to me. Do you have a scale so that you can do a specific gravity test on it. That would surely help to put your mind at ease. The fit is perfect on you as is the nephrite bangle. The sentiment is so sweet [emoji4]


Thank you CR


----------



## cdtracing

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3350996
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350997



This is gorgeous!  I love it.  Is it comfortable to wear?


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, cd, Cyanide Rose and Fano!!!
Yes, it is very comfortable to wear.

One more picture in the car:


----------



## udalrike

Not the best one, I have to admit.......


----------



## RedPeony

JKP, great chain! I love the length and I love it with your donut. 

MrsChinadoll, gorgeous bangles, but one from grandma?? So very special. 

Uli, beautiful bangle! I love the dragon/Phoenix/pearl motif. It's also called the pearl of immortality.


----------



## teagansmum

udalrike said:


> Thank you, cd, Cyanide Rose and Fano!!!
> Yes, it is very comfortable to wear.
> 
> One more picture in the car:
> 
> View attachment 3352052



Absolutely gorgeous Uli!! She suits you beautifully! Very strong and bold.


----------



## teagansmum

Lotslove, your handmade bracelet is adorable! 
Baghera, the two bangles look perfect together. I especially love the carved yellow one.
Mrschinadoll, what a lovely Mother's day prezzie. I'm not a specialist, obviously, but I would say your bangle to be grade A. I love the texture and color!
JKP, the silver chain goes perfect with your circle pendant. I have a preference for silver with jade myself. I like how you can double it too.

Happy belated Mother's Day to all!!!


----------



## crosso

FINALLY, got a refund from eBay for my fake cert bangle from lenolegendtrade and bought this pretty little princess and pendant! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## zipcount

crosso said:


> FINALLY, got a refund from eBay for my fake cert bangle from lenolegendtrade and bought this pretty little princess and pendant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



Yay,and pretty princess.  What is the width?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> FINALLY, got a refund from eBay for my fake cert bangle from lenolegendtrade and bought this pretty little princess and pendant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



I'm glad you got a refund Crosso and thanks again for warning us of this site. 
Jade karma worked in your favour though because this is a pretty little princess. So slim and elegant looking. The barrel style pendant is cute too! What is the carving in the pendant of?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3350996
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350997



Congrats on your new bangle Uli! And you know I love your lavender bangle. Gorgeous &#128525;


----------



## Silver Mom

crosso said:


> FINALLY, got a refund from eBay for my fake cert bangle from lenolegendtrade and bought this pretty little princess and pendant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Yayyyyy so happy for you Crosso, Love this one.  You were so lucky to find out and get these beauties.


----------



## crosso

Thanks, 2boys_jademommy and Zipcount! The bangle is a slim and dainty one, only 8mm and is the smallest diameter I've tried at 56mm. I've found my lower limit. It doesn't kill me to get it on and off, but it's not easy either. 
I'm not sure about the barrel pendant carving,  I think perhaps a stylized dragon,  if you look at it vertically. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Red, Tea and 2boys!


----------



## udalrike

Great pendant, Crosso!


----------



## udalrike




----------



## crosso

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3352652


Cool bead bracelet, Uli, what are the symbols?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

udalrike said:


> Great pendant, Crosso!


Thank you!  I am wearing today on a silver bead chain with Tendril &#9786;
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## udalrike

I don´t know about the symbols...... 


Anyone here?


----------



## udalrike

Tendril is a beauty and the new pendant looks very good on the chain!!!!


----------



## crosso

Silver Mom said:


> Yayyyyy so happy for you Crosso, Love this one.  You were so lucky to find out and get these beauties.


Thank you, Silver Mom! &#128538;
And many thanks go out to the kind lady who helped me so much by pointing me to the real lab website, so I could go after that fraudulent seller!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Silver Mom

crosso said:


> Thank you, Silver Mom! &#128538;
> And many thanks go out to the kind lady who helped me so much by pointing me to the real lab website, so I could go after that fraudulent seller!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Yes Crosso you were blessed indeed.


----------



## Silver Mom

crosso said:


> Thank you, Silver Mom! &#128538;
> And many thanks go out to the kind lady who helped me so much by pointing me to the real lab website, so I could go after that fraudulent seller!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


By the way, I wonder if it is possible to leave a review of them on ebay if you were refunded your money.  When I last checked on them they had a 100% positive review of their company.  It would be great if people really knew the truth about them.


----------



## teagansmum

crosso said:


> FINALLY, got a refund from eBay for my fake cert bangle from lenolegendtrade and bought this pretty little princess and pendant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



Way to go Crosso on your refund and you ended up with such pretty substitutes!!


----------



## crosso

Silver Mom said:


> By the way, I wonder if it is possible to leave a review of them on ebay if you were refunded your money.  When I last checked on them they had a 100% positive review of their company.  It would be great if people really knew the truth about them.


I wish I could! I got a partial refund from them when I complained about the bait and switch. Not only was the listing pic different, so was the pic they sent me of the 'actual ' bangle I was supposedly purchasing! And I told them I would leave a good feedback for their 'customer service ', which I did. Then I found out about the fake certificate and wished I hadn't. I will write up a full review on the reputable seller thread this week with all three related shop names, so at least if someone googles the deller name they will be led to that.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

teagansmum said:


> Way to go Crosso on your refund and you ended up with such pretty substitutes!!


Thanks Tea!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Silver Mom

crosso said:


> I wish I could! I got a partial refund from them when I complained about the bait and switch. Not only was the listing pic different, so was the pic they sent me of the 'actual ' bangle I was supposedly purchasing! And I told them I would leave a good feedback for their 'customer service ', which I did. Then I found out about the fake certificate and wished I hadn't. I will write up a full review on the reputable seller thread this week with all three related shop names, so at least if someone googles the deller name they will be led to that.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Oh that is too bad.  You tried your best tho.  I get so mad at people like this.  Too bad ebay won't do anything about these people.  Did you at least get ALL your money refunded or just a partial?


----------



## Junkenpo

Seriously... did you contact ebay to see if you could reopen the case for full refund since it wasn't only a bait & switch, but a complete fraud?


----------



## fanofjadeite

udalrike said:


> I don´t know about the symbols......
> 
> 
> Anyone here?


uli, the symbols on your beads is a buddhist mantra 'Om Mani Padme Hum'


----------



## fanofjadeite

crosso said:


> FINALLY, got a refund from eBay for my fake cert bangle from lenolegendtrade and bought this pretty little princess and pendant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


such a lovely pendant, crosso  please PM me the seller?


----------



## crosso

Junkenpo said:


> Seriously... did you contact ebay to see if you could reopen the case for full refund since it wasn't only a bait & switch, but a complete fraud?


Yes, I did! Reported them with full details to the fraud department, opened a case and after more shenanigans from the seller, the csse was decided in my favor after a 5 day holding period. Ebay paid the balance of the refund and I did not send the bangle back. Now that I know it is not grade a, I will probably not wear it often, but it does match one dress I have perfectly. I don't think it is polymer impregnated, because it is too opaque, but dyed, although it is well done. It is a pretty bangle,  just not what I paid for or what was represented. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

just adore my new Jade bracelet so yummy looking


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, Fano!!!!                     

I have this white Hetian jade bangle coming:


img1.etsystatic.com/072/0/7738827/il_570xN.815992599_9z3d.jpg


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3353397
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just adore my new Jade bracelet so yummy looking



The gold pairs nicely with your golden coloured beads


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Thanks, Fano!!!!
> 
> I have this white Hetian jade bangle coming:
> 
> 
> img1.etsystatic.com/072/0/7738827/il_570xN.815992599_9z3d.jpg




It's gorgeous Uli! How exciting - be sure to post pics when it arrives


----------



## Junkenpo

Crosso: good to hear that ebay backed you. It is sad that they let the seller continue to operate. I think it is a good idea to write up some feedback on the jade seller thread.  Like you said, the bangle is very pretty, but buyers deserve to know exactly what they are paying for. 

Lots love:  I really like the color and size of your beads, they look great with your JUC, too.


----------



## Silver Mom

crosso said:


> Yes, I did! Reported them with full details to the fraud department, opened a case and after more shenanigans from the seller, the csse was decided in my favor after a 5 day holding period. Ebay paid the balance of the refund and I did not send the bangle back. Now that I know it is not grade a, I will probably not wear it often, but it does match one dress I have perfectly. I don't think it is polymer impregnated, because it is too opaque, but dyed, although it is well done. It is a pretty bangle,  just not what I paid for or what was represented.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Good to hear this crosso!  By the way, I submitted a report to ebay regarding this seller too.  When I contacted Lenolegendtrade to find out about one of their bangles they were very evasive and wouldn't give me an answer that was acceptable.  I asked them if I could get a GIA report to confirm that their bangle was grade A and they refused to agree to that stating that their company uses a very reputable certifying company so they will go by their certification and that they have never heard of the GIA so they might have different standards.  Enough said, I reported them as I would not like any other of my dear jade sisters to have to go through this.  Very happy that you got yours settled in a great way.  We are all in this together.


----------



## crosso

Silver Mom said:


> Good to hear this crosso!  By the way, I submitted a report to ebay regarding this seller too.  When I contacted Lenolegendtrade to find out about one of their bangles they were very evasive and wouldn't give me an answer that was acceptable.  I asked them if I could get a GIA report to confirm that their bangle was grade A and they refused to agree to that stating that their company uses a very reputable certifying company so they will go by their certification and that they have never heard of the GIA so they might have different standards.  Enough said, I reported them as I would not like any other of my dear jade sisters to have to go through this.  Very happy that you got yours settled in a great way.  We are all in this together.


I'm so glad you reported them too. It appears by the pictures and similar seller names, that this group is running several stores on ebay. Who knows how many people they have ripped off?! It makes me angry too. I will spare the details, but I'm also firmly convinced they tried to trick me into shipping the bangle back to them and then would claim the package never reached them, based on how they responded to the return request. These people are crooks and I sincerely hope ebay shuts them down! I hope that since ebay was the one to return my money that this somehow 'red flags' the seller and that ebay will  pay closer attention to further complaints.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Silver Mom

crosso said:


> I'm so glad you reported them too. It appears by the pictures and similar seller names, that this group is running several stores on ebay. Who knows how many people they have ripped off?! It makes me angry too. I will spare the details, but I'm also firmly convinced they tried to trick me into shipping the bangle back to them and then would claim the package never reached them, based on how they responded to the return request. These people are crooks and I sincerely hope ebay shuts them down! I hope that since ebay was the one to return my money that this somehow 'red flags' the seller and that ebay will  pay closer attention to further complaints.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


I do hope that more people on this thread take the time to submit a complaint against them.  I did it by saying that they were very evasive when answering my questions about their products and by not allowing the GIA to certify that their products were in fact Grade A untreated and undyed.  They would just not even give me any remedy if their goods were found to be not what they claimed they were.


----------



## MrsChinadoll

Thank you for the compliments on my bangle ladies!! I really enjoy all of your beautiful jade as well! Btw my bangle may have to be a permanent bangle for a while until I work up the courage to pull it off! It's he smallest bangle I've owned!


----------



## Spring Time

MrsChinadoll said:


> Thank you for the compliments on my bangle ladies!! I really enjoy all of your beautiful jade as well! Btw my bangle may have to be a permanent bangle for a while until I work up the courage to pull it off! It's he smallest bangle I've owned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3354067
> View attachment 3354068
> View attachment 3354069


Absolutely love it where did u buy it if u don't mind me asking please love the colors


----------



## Cyanide Rose

crosso said:


> FINALLY, got a refund from eBay for my fake cert bangle from lenolegendtrade and bought this pretty little princess and pendant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app







udalrike said:


> View attachment 3352652







Lots love said:


> View attachment 3353397
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just adore my new Jade bracelet so yummy looking







MrsChinadoll said:


> Thank you for the compliments on my bangle ladies!! I really enjoy all of your beautiful jade as well! Btw my bangle may have to be a permanent bangle for a while until I work up the courage to pull it off! It's he smallest bangle I've owned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3354067
> View attachment 3354068
> View attachment 3354069




Crosso, I'm so glad it all worked out too [emoji4] I just love your new pieces and now your have better memories of your special day. You always find some of the nicest pieces. 

Udalrike, very pretty! You have been on a serious expansion of your collection lately. I don't know where you Jadies are finding all these gorgeous pieces but wow are the amazing. I can't wait to see your newest acquisition [emoji5]&#65039;

Lots love, they really do look great together and those beads really pop with black cord. Beautiful work [emoji1]

MrsChinadoll, that is one amazing bangle. It's a perfect permanent bangle and it looks lovely on you. I haven't had a bangle stuck on my arm yet but I tell ya, I wouldn't mind at all having that one stuck one bit [emoji6]


----------



## Lots love

Thank you everyone for your support and kinds words on my new jadeite bracelet [emoji8][emoji8]I just love it it's my favorite I'm thinking of add my black diamond with it what u think everyone


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

MrsChinadoll said:


> Thank you for the compliments on my bangle ladies!! I really enjoy all of your beautiful jade as well! Btw my bangle may have to be a permanent bangle for a while until I work up the courage to pull it off! It's he smallest bangle I've owned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3354067
> View attachment 3354068
> View attachment 3354069



It looks wonderful on you. The colours are very soothing. Was it really difficult to put on? Even though they say if you can get it in you can take it off but I have noticed removing a bangle is more difficult and painful compared with squeezing on. Try olive oil.... Then again if this does become permanent it doesn't sound like you'd mind at all and why should you - it's beautiful &#128522;
By the way what size is this bangle and what do you normally wear?


----------



## MrsChinadoll

Thanks again ladies! Spring Time, my grandma picked it out for me from China! I am not really sure how big it is, because she sort of slipped it on (with a bit of a struggle) before I could compare it to my other bangles or measure it. I think it is probably a 56mm. I have big hands but smaller wrists! Lol. The other bangles I have are 58-59mm and they fit a bit loose, but go over my hand easily.

I think I'll give it some time and enjoy it a bit more before attempting removal w olive oil or plastic bag lol.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> Thank you everyone for your support and kinds words on my new jadeite bracelet [emoji8][emoji8]I just love it it's my favorite I'm thinking of add my black diamond with it what u think everyone



Hey Lotslove did you mean stacking it with a black diamond bracelet or you mean adding diamonds to your new beaded bracelet? If you meant adding diamond I personally would not because your bracelet has a more cool and casual vibe to it so I would leave it just as it is


----------



## weitingor

Which bangle seller is trustable in singapore?


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hey Lotslove did you mean stacking it with a black diamond bracelet or you mean adding diamonds to your new beaded bracelet? If you meant adding diamond I personally would not because your bracelet has a more cool and casual vibe to it so I would leave it just as it is


Thank you so  much  2boys_jademommy  for your advice   I love to her others suggestions [emoji253]


----------



## Lots love

Silver Mom said:


> Good to hear this crosso!  By the way, I submitted a report to ebay regarding this seller too.  When I contacted Lenolegendtrade to find out about one of their bangles they were very evasive and wouldn't give me an answer that was acceptable.  I asked them if I could get a GIA report to confirm that their bangle was grade A and they refused to agree to that stating that their company uses a very reputable certifying company so they will go by their certification and that they have never heard of the GIA so they might have different standards.  Enough said, I reported them as I would not like any other of my dear jade sisters to have to go through this.  Very happy that you got yours settled in a great way.  We are all in this together.


Is this name of the bad site


----------



## teagansmum

MrsChinadoll said:


> Thank you for the compliments on my bangle ladies!! I really enjoy all of your beautiful jade as well! Btw my bangle may have to be a permanent bangle for a while until I work up the courage to pull it off! It's he smallest bangle I've owned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3354067
> View attachment 3354068
> View attachment 3354069



Though she feels tough to take off, she sure looks like a perfect fit for you. She looks nice a snug yet has room for movement. I love your bangle!


----------



## teagansmum

Sitting at Mcdonald's the other day while the BF was ordering, I started taking photos of Malaysia as she looked so shiny in the lighting. I tend to do that often in different places when the light strikes just right. I don't even notice people watching me do it anymore. lol


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> Sitting at Mcdonald's the other day while the BF was ordering, I started taking photos of Malaysia as she looked so shiny in the lighting. I tend to do that often in different places when the light strikes just right. I don't even notice people watching me do it anymore. lol



Now you got me wanting a Big Mac and fries lol! Malaysia is super shiny and I love dark greens in her. It's a wonderfully mysterious looking bangle


----------



## zipcount

weitingor said:


> Which bangle seller is trustable in singapore?


Hi weitingor, I'm not from Singapore.  The only reputable seller I know in Singapore is ultimate jadeite.  You can contact them through their FB page and setup an appointment to visit in person.  They also have a shop on both ebay and etsy.


----------



## Baghera

weitingor said:


> Which bangle seller is trustable in singapore?



Ultimate Jadeite, our trusted eBay and Etsy seller, is based in Singapore.  They don't have an actual store but you may set up an appointment to meet with them.  I contacted them thru Etsy/eBay before but unfortunately did not have time to set up a meeting during my short visit.  

One of our Jade Ladies bought a lovely lavender bangle from Yok Dee in Chinatown.   I was able to visit one of the jewelry stores at Marina Bay Sands and got a pleasant viewing of imperial green jade (with prices to match though).  

Another of our Jade Ladies ordered from Choo Yi Lin.  Their jade pieces are nontraditional, mixing jade with semiprecious stone and metal (both gold and gold plated sterling silver is my understanding).   Their retail store locations are listed on their website.  It is also possible to arrange a meeting at your location of choice (hotel/office). 

I hope our Singapore based Jade Ladies will chime in as I recall a mention of a Singapore Jade/Gem Testing Center where one may have their pieces tested.  If I remember right, it is possible to have just a verbal confirmation of the jade quality (Grade A or otherwise) immediately or one may get a certificate in which case there is a one week waiting period.

http://www.yokdeejadeite.com/
http://chooyilin.com/


----------



## Baghera

Li Hong is another reputable place in Chinatown for quality traditional pieces.  FYI, sales tax as I understand is already worked in the price.  Haggling is the norm and you may get a better bargain if you offer to pay in cash

http://lihongjade.com/main/index.php/component/main/?view=main
http://lihongjade.com/main/index.php/component/main/?view=bangle


----------



## XtineN_

Update:
I posted last week or so about a black jade piece in question. Thankfully, Crosso, 2boys_jademommy and Silver Mom were quick to help me out and ease my anxiety by showing me their own black jade pieces. 

After a week with the gemologist and consulting other experts - they did confirm that my bangle is a true natural black jade!
Although, they didn't specify whether it was nephrite or jadeite but oh well.... I can rest assure and enjoy my bangle for years to come! 
Here is a picture of it!
It's a pure opaque jet black jade with such a shiny finish! It's as black as black can be!


----------



## Baghera




----------



## 2boys_jademommy

XtineN_ said:


> Update:
> I posted last week or so about a black jade piece in question. Thankfully, Crosso, 2boys_jademommy and Silver Mom were quick to help me out and ease my anxiety by showing me their own black jade pieces.
> 
> After a week with the gemologist and consulting other experts - they did confirm that my bangle is a true natural black jade!
> Although, they didn't specify whether it was nephrite or jadeite but oh well.... I can rest assure and enjoy my bangle for years to come!
> Here is a picture of it!
> It's a pure opaque jet black jade with such a shiny finish! It's as black as black can be!



Yay! I'm glad you got confirmation that it is jade &#128512; From your description and your pic my guess would be nephrite. Nephrite tends to be more black all over. Jadeite may have dark grey and translucent bits in there. Does your bangle look dark green under sunlight? 
It's gorgeous and looks great on you. I find I wear my black nephrite a lot as it goes with everything. Enjoy your bangle


----------



## XtineN_

2boys_jademommy said:


> Yay! I'm glad you got confirmation that it is jade &#128512; From your description and your pic my guess would be nephrite. Nephrite tends to be more black all over. Jadeite may have dark grey and translucent bits in there. Does your bangle look dark green under sunlight?
> It's gorgeous and looks great on you. I find I wear my black nephrite a lot as it goes with everything. Enjoy your bangle



2boys_jademommy 
I'm so glad too!  
I kinda was thinking it might be nephrite as well.... I hear that Edwards Black is solid black - do you Jadies think mine could be Edwards Black? 
It doesn't shine green under any sort of light. Not even on the edges. It's just jet solid black.


----------



## Silver Mom

Lots love said:


> Is this name of the bad site


Yes it is LL but please ask crosso what their other names are because they have sister sites and I don't know who they are.


----------



## Silver Mom

Happy with the beautiful job my jeweler Alice did for me.  Nephrite Siberian Jade from 9SJW.


----------



## Jadeite

weitingor said:


> Which bangle seller is trustable in singapore?




Li Hong. 
Good quality pieces and a reputation that is relied on for generations. And their staff has excellent knowledge. This is the place if u are looking to pass down ur pieces for future generations.

ultimate jadeite is an independent seller. Her pieces are ok, but for me not the criteria I am looking for in my jades.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> Happy with the beautiful job my jeweler Alice did for me.  Nephrite Siberian Jade from 9SJW.



It's beautiful Silvermom! The quality of the nephrite looks to be really good. I only recently started looking at 9SJWs site - they have beautiful nephrite bangles too


----------



## weitingor

Thank you all.

I have purchased mine from Lihong singapore. A squarish fitted faint lavender and green bangle. But nt sure why i cant attach the pictures to share here.

Thanks all again!


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> It's beautiful Silvermom! The quality of the nephrite looks to be really good. I only recently started looking at 9SJWs site - they have beautiful nephrite bangles too


Thank you 2Boys, I think that 9SJW does excellent work.


----------



## Baghera

dear weitingor do try posting a picture again as I would love to see what you got


----------



## deedeedor

A big pendant piece i love. How ever too big n too heavy


----------



## deedeedor

Beautiful kuanyin


----------



## deedeedor

another beautiful pendant piece i love


----------



## Millicat

Baghera said:


> View attachment 3354650





Jadeite said:


> Li Hong.
> Good quality pieces and a reputation that is relied on for generations. And their staff has excellent knowledge. This is the place if u are looking to pass down ur pieces for future generations.
> 
> ultimate jadeite is an independent seller. Her pieces are ok, but for me not the criteria I am looking for in my jades.





weitingor said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> I have purchased mine from Lihong singapore. A squarish fitted faint lavender and green bangle. But nt sure why i cant attach the pictures to share here.
> 
> Thanks all again!



Ladies, am I right in thinking they (Li Hong) don't have an online shop to buy from ?


----------



## Baghera

That is correct as far as I know.  A personal visit to their Raffles City (Singapore) is a must.


----------



## crosso

Wearing Sweet Dreams today. Surprisingly, despite it not having as fine of a grain structure as some of my other bangles,  this one has a very high, sweet chime.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

deedeedor said:


> Beautiful kuanyin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3354971
> View attachment 3354972


Oooh, these are both pretty, but I especially love the detailed carving of the first one!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

Silver Mom said:


> Happy with the beautiful job my jeweler Alice did for me.  Nephrite Siberian Jade from 9SJW.


Another pretty jade made even more gorgeous by Alice! Congrats on your new pendant! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## weitingor

Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## fanofjadeite

weitingor said:


> Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


hi, weitingor  if i remember right, u need a certain number of posts before u can post pics.


----------



## weitingor

Ahh no wonder. Thanks for your advice!

Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## fanofjadeite

weitingor said:


> Ahh no wonder. Thanks for your advice!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


u r most welcome


----------



## teagansmum

Silvermom, your nephrite pendant is gorgeous and so vibrant. Alice did do a wonderful job.
Crosso, I love your lavender bangle. So soothing. 
Deedeeor, your pendants are a so detailed and truly a work of art!
Thank you 2boys, and sorry for making you hungry. lol


----------



## Silver Mom

teagansmum said:


> Silvermom, your nephrite pendant is gorgeous and so vibrant. Alice did do a wonderful job.
> Crosso, I love your lavender bangle. So soothing.
> Deedeeor, your pendants are a so detailed and truly a work of art!
> Thank you 2boys, and sorry for making you hungry. lol


Thank you tea, you are so sweet.


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi jadies!  love all the beauties!



teagansmum said:


> Sitting at Mcdonald's the other day while the BF was ordering, I started taking photos of Malaysia as she looked so shiny in the lighting. I tend to do that often in different places when the light strikes just right. I don't even notice people watching me do it anymore. lol



I love how green this is! 



Silver Mom said:


> Happy with the beautiful job my jeweler Alice did for me.  Nephrite Siberian Jade from 9SJW.



Alice does such lovely work.  that's a great looking bead. 



weitingor said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> I have purchased mine from Lihong singapore. A squarish fitted faint lavender and green bangle. But nt sure why i cant attach the pictures to share here.
> 
> Thanks all again!



Can you upload to a online photo share like photobucket or imgur and post the link?  



deedeedor said:


> A big pendant piece i love. How ever too big n too heavy



ooh!  love these!  



crosso said:


> Wearing Sweet Dreams today. Surprisingly, despite it not having as fine of a grain structure as some of my other bangles,  this one has a very high, sweet chime.



So pretty!


----------



## Junkenpo

Here's my latest contribution:  another little jade bowl from luckyminerals.

I really like the first one I got for putting my rings in at home. I spend the weekends at my mom's place, so I decided to get one for there, too. I like the little spot of green in this one. I think the grain is slightly better, too. Bottom looks rougher than it is.  I should probably get some felt stickies for the bottom. I took the photos in the parking lot of the post office. I didn't even wait to get home to unwrap. haha

The coin is an american nickel for scale.


----------



## udalrike

Very nice, Junkenpo!!
I had a look at their site and couldn´t believe it. Bangles for 10 dollars...
They might really be untreated. What do you think?


----------



## udalrike

Wearing this bangle and pendant today (the pendant always photographs lavender instead of green ):


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

The green parts of the bangle are MUCH brighter and greener in reality. Can´t capture them...


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

Thank you, 2 boys! I will post the bangle when it arrives.


----------



## Lots love

Thank you for letting me share my pictures [emoji257]


----------



## udalrike

I like this pendant:


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> Here's my latest contribution:  another little jade bowl from luckyminerals.
> 
> I really like the first one I got for putting my rings in at home. I spend the weekends at my mom's place, so I decided to get one for there, too. I like the little spot of green in this one. I think the grain is slightly better, too. Bottom looks rougher than it is.  I should probably get some felt stickies for the bottom. I took the photos in the parking lot of the post office. I didn't even wait to get home to unwrap. haha
> 
> The coin is an american nickel for scale.


Thanks JKP  Love the little bowl too.  Sooooo cute.


----------



## Junkenpo

udalrike said:


> Very nice, Junkenpo!!
> I had a look at their site and couldn´t believe it. Bangles for 10 dollars...
> They might really be untreated. What do you think?



Hi uli!

Love your bangles and pendants.  Such a nice variety of colors and stones. 

I have purchased 2 bangles from their site and the first was very nice for the price, but the second one broke very quickly. I think some of the more pricey ones might have color polish.   My first bangle from them had surface reaching flaws,  but a good chime and the second had no chime and broke when I was trying it on. You can see where the jade scratched me as it broke off. Seller refunded quickly with no objections or asking to send back. This is why I continue to purchase.  

Here's a repost. 

First: 











Second:


----------



## Junkenpo

Lots love said:


> [Thank you for letting me share my pictures




I think that black speckled one is my favorite of your bangles.  What is the width on it, do you know?   Your beads look great stacked with gold.


----------



## Lots love

Junkenpo said:


> I think that black speckled one is my favorite of your bangles.  What is the width on it, do you know?   Your beads look great stacked with gold.


Thank u so much junkenpo I think midnight I'm wearing is 24 wide I love it too


----------



## deedeedor

Junkenpo said:


> Hi uli!
> 
> Love your bangles and pendants.  Such a nice variety of colors and stones.
> 
> I have purchased 2 bangles from their site and the first was very nice for the price, but the second one broke very quickly. I think some of the more pricey ones might have color polish.   My first bangle from them had surface reaching flaws,  but a good chime and the second had no chime and broke when I was trying it on. You can see where the jade scratched me as it broke off. Seller refunded quickly with no objections or asking to send back. This is why I continue to purchase.
> 
> Here's a repost.
> 
> First:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second:




Oh no! The cut was quite deep huh?


----------



## deedeedor

Junkenpo said:


> Here's my latest contribution:  another little jade bowl from luckyminerals.
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the first one I got for putting my rings in at home. I spend the weekends at my mom's place, so I decided to get one for there, too. I like the little spot of green in this one. I think the grain is slightly better, too. Bottom looks rougher than it is.  I should probably get some felt stickies for the bottom. I took the photos in the parking lot of the post office. I didn't even wait to get home to unwrap. haha
> 
> 
> 
> The coin is an american nickel for scale.




The bowl is so cute!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Deedeedor you have some really beautiful pieces. I love your Kuan Yin pendant. 

Lotslove - great stack and I agree with JKP that your Midnight is one of my faves. 

JKP - adorable little bowls. Perfect to hold little stud earrings 

Uli & Crosso - beautiful lavender bangles. Lavender has to be the prettiest colour of jadeite.


----------



## deedeedor

My 108jade mala prayer bead and mala bracelet


----------



## deedeedor

different shades~


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> Deedeedor you have some really beautiful pieces. I love your Kuan Yin pendant.
> 
> Lotslove - great stack and I agree with JKP that your Midnight is one of my faves.
> 
> JKP - adorable little bowls. Perfect to hold little stud earrings
> 
> Uli & Crosso - beautiful lavender bangles. Lavender has to be the prettiest colour of jadeite.


Oh thank u so much [emoji8]


----------



## Lots love

deedeedor said:


> View attachment 3356538
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> different shades~


Love your stack beads and your bangles nice collection


----------



## deedeedor

Lots love said:


> Love your stack beads and your bangles nice collection




[emoji7]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

deedeedor said:


> View attachment 3356538
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> different shades~



Great collection of bangles and I like your beads as well Do you have a favourite bangle?


----------



## deedeedor

2boys_jademommy said:


> Great collection of bangles and I like your heads as well Do you have a favourite bangle?




They are actually very similar...love them equally...


----------



## deedeedor

These cute little jade studs are my favorite earrings actually. They went very well with me other emerald jewelries as the color as almost the same~


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

deedeedor said:


> These cute little jade studs are my favorite earrings actually. They went very well with me other emerald jewelries as the color as almost the same~
> View attachment 3356694



These are quite lovely and translucent. I love the simple design as well. &#128522;


----------



## Baghera

+1


----------



## fanofjadeite

i am waiting (impatiently) for this to arrive


----------



## Silver Mom

fanofjadeite said:


> i am waiting (impatiently) for this to arrive


Fano, this is sooooo pretty.


----------



## teagansmum

JKP, your little bowl is adorable. Perfect for placing rings. Also that would looks as though it could have been even worse because of the sharpness of the bangles. That's quite scary! I'm glad you were refunded wit no questions asked.
Uli, all your collection is so pretty, but I do love your green bangle so much! The colors flow nicely.
Lotslove, I can see why you love your bangle so much. It suits you beautifully.
Deedeeor, your icy bangles are to die for!! Wonderful collection and they prayer beads are so pretty.
Gorgeous jade ladies!!


----------



## fanofjadeite

Silver Mom said:


> Fano, this is sooooo pretty.


thanks, silvermom


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> i am waiting (impatiently) for this to arrive



More yummy orange jade  Post pics when you get it please!


----------



## udalrike

Junkenpo, thanks for the information! Poor girl....  (

Tea, thank you! The green bangle reminds me in a way of the bangle in your avatar.

Fano, very nice!


----------



## udalrike

I wonder if these are undyed bangles:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chinese-Nat...601577?hash=item41774fef69:g:RmkAAOxyvuVSGXao


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> I wonder if these are undyed bangles:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chinese-Nat...601577?hash=item41774fef69:g:RmkAAOxyvuVSGXao



The bright pink and orange one I would think are dyed. Not sure about the rest but personally I would not buy a "set of 7 bangles" only because I would want the option of choosing which bangle I really wanted. Were you thinking of getting it Uli? I don't want to be a downer but if you wanted honest opinions I would lean towards colour treated...


----------



## udalrike

2 boys, I thought exactly the same. No, I wasn´t thinking of buying them.
The colours look lovely but tooooooo lovely......


----------



## teagansmum

udalrike said:


> I wonder if these are undyed bangles:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chinese-Nat...601577?hash=item41774fef69:g:RmkAAOxyvuVSGXao



That same item has been on Ebay for as long as I can remember being on Ebay. Doubt very highly they are grade A.


----------



## teagansmum

fanofjadeite said:


> i am waiting (impatiently) for this to arrive



Fan, this is gorgeous! It looks like it's going to be very translucent. I can't wait to see modelling shots and to hear all about it.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> 2 boys, I thought exactly the same. No, I wasn´t thinking of buying them.
> The colours look lovely but tooooooo lovely......



Yeah way too vibrant to be real At $2000.00 for the set I hope no one buys it thinking it is untreated.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Beautiful pieces Jadies [emoji4] So many new additions, they are all lovely. I have missed so much being sick and this yucky weather doesn't help [emoji30]

Coming here and seeing all this gorgeous Jade truly does make me feel better [emoji6] 

I would love to get your opinions on some of my recent purchases. I will take some photos tomorrow, so the Jadies here can let me know what you think [emoji4]

Have a great night Jadies! Rest well [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji42]


----------



## udalrike

Get well soon, Cyanide Rose!!!!
Can´t wait to see what you have bought....


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Beautiful pieces Jadies [emoji4] So many new additions, they are all lovely. I have missed so much being sick and this yucky weather doesn't help [emoji30]
> 
> Coming here and seeing all this gorgeous Jade truly does make me feel better [emoji6]
> 
> I would love to get your opinions on some of my recent purchases. I will take some photos tomorrow, so the Jadies here can let me know what you think [emoji4]
> 
> Have a great night Jadies! Rest well [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji42]



Hope you feel better C Rose &#128522; Would love to see your recent purchases 

The weather here has been yucky too - cold and rainy but the long weekend is supposed to be beautiful &#128512;


----------



## fanofjadeite

2boys_jademommy said:


> More yummy orange jade  Post pics when you get it please!





udalrike said:


> Fano, very nice!





teagansmum said:


> Fan, this is gorgeous! It looks like it's going to be very translucent. I can't wait to see modelling shots and to hear all about it.



thank you, ladies


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> Get well soon, Cyanide Rose!!!!
> Can´t wait to see what you have bought....







2boys_jademommy said:


> Hope you feel better C Rose [emoji4] Would love to see your recent purchases
> 
> 
> 
> The weather here has been yucky too - cold and rainy but the long weekend is supposed to be beautiful [emoji3]




Thank you so much Jadies! You gals are always so nice [emoji4]

I really wanted a few Jade rings. The two I purchased ended up being really big, maybe a bit too big for me.   There wasn't any mod shots in the listing. Let me know what you think.  The Elizabeth Rand ring, the one with the scales is just huge!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

This necklace is hard to photograph. 28 inch graduated lavender Jade necklace [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thank you so much Jadies! You gals are always so nice [emoji4]
> 
> I really wanted a few Jade rings. The two I purchased ended up being really big, maybe a bit too big for me.   There wasn't any mod shots in the listing. Let me know what you think.  The Elizabeth Rand ring, the one with the scales is just huge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3358170
> View attachment 3358171
> View attachment 3358172
> View attachment 3358174



I like them both! Are they too big that you can not wear them? Will it fit your middle finger? You could always get them resized. They look great and different from each other. The green one is slightly masculine in a good way &#128521; It has a strong presence and I like how the Jade is all around. The lavender cabochon is very pretty too. Are you keeping them?

As for your necklace it's a classic - similar to pearls it will go with everything &#128512;


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I met this really nice gentleman in his 70s, that is retiring. He is selling his collection of everything. So I have been buying beads from him for the last month or so. I haven't done anything with them yet but he does make jewelry and I have purchased quite a few of his pieces too. Here is my collection of beads so far. Thanks for letting me share [emoji4] Sorry that's all I had to pad the container lol


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> I like them both! Are they too big that you can not wear them? Will it fit your middle finger? You could always get them resized. They look great and different from each other. The green one is slightly masculine in a good way [emoji6] It has a strong presence and I like how the Jade is all around. The lavender cabochon is very pretty too. Are you keeping them?
> 
> 
> 
> As for your necklace it's a classic - similar to pearls it will go with everything [emoji3]




Thanks 2B_JM, they both fit perfectly, it's just getting used to the size or presence as you said. Yes, I'm going to kept them. I hardly ever return anything lol [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## teagansmum

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thank you so much Jadies! You gals are always so nice [emoji4]
> 
> I really wanted a few Jade rings. The two I purchased ended up being really big, maybe a bit too big for me.   There wasn't any mod shots in the listing. Let me know what you think.  The Elizabeth Rand ring, the one with the scales is just huge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3358170
> View attachment 3358171
> View attachment 3358172
> View attachment 3358174



I'm so glad to hear you are feeling better. It's horrible feeling lousy.
I love your rings!!! My motto is "Big and Bold all the way!"
Very unique and as long as they don't wiggle off your finger they are perfect for you. It's amazing you found your size the first try.
Lucky you finding a man who is selling such pretty beads. I love those little green barrels especially. Great collection!!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

teagansmum said:


> I'm so glad to hear you are feeling better. It's horrible feeling lousy.
> I love your rings!!! My motto is "Big and Bold all the way!"
> Very unique and as long as they don't wiggle off your finger they are perfect for you. It's amazing you found your size the first try.
> Lucky you finding a man who is selling such pretty beads. I love those little green barrels especially. Great collection!!




Thank you teagansmum, it was awful. I hope no here gets it. 

Big and bold all the way... Hmmmm I like that! They do fit well and I was surprised too because you usually have to go bigger with wider bands. 

The green barrel beads are my fave too [emoji4] I think I will make a bracelet with them. Once I do, I'll be sure and share the photos. 

Thanks so much again for all your kindness Jadies!  It's so nice to come here [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Lots love

teagansmum said:


> JKP, your little bowl is adorable. Perfect for placing rings. Also that would looks as though it could have been even worse because of the sharpness of the bangles. That's quite scary! I'm glad you were refunded wit no questions asked.
> Uli, all your collection is so pretty, but I do love your green bangle so much! The colors flow nicely.
> Lotslove, I can see why you love your bangle so much. It suits you beautifully.
> Deedeeor, your icy bangles are to die for!! Wonderful collection and they prayer beads are so pretty.
> Gorgeous jade ladies!!


Oh thank u so much it's very cool looking I never get tired of looking at it [emoji5]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks 2B_JM, they both fit perfectly, it's just getting used to the size or presence as you said. Yes, I'm goinsg to kept them. I hardly ever return anything lol [emoji5]&#65039;



Oh I misunderstood I thought you meant they were too big size wise 
Their presence is undeniable  &#128521;

As for your beads I'm sure you can make so many fun pieces with them


----------



## Lots love

ever since I put her on I have so much  energy feeling good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank u for letting me share with you all .great jade ladies to share with so much fun [emoji135]


----------



## Lots love

this is my favorite part of Midnight looks like frozen water with leaves in her [emoji263]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> this is my favorite part of Midnight looks like frozen water with leaves in her [emoji263]


 
Yes it does - so mysteriously beautiful!


----------



## Junkenpo

Look at all this lovely jade!


Cyanide Rose: I was watching those listings with the jade necklaces.. so glad it went to a pf'r! I also love those loose beads, especially the lavender at lower left.


----------



## Millicat

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thank you so much Jadies! You gals are always so nice [emoji4]
> 
> I really wanted a few Jade rings. The two I purchased ended up being really big, maybe a bit too big for me.   There wasn't any mod shots in the listing. Let me know what you think.  The Elizabeth Rand ring, the one with the scales is just huge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3358170
> View attachment 3358171
> View attachment 3358172
> View attachment 3358174



LOVE !!!

I've come to absolutely love the big chunky styles of ring over the past  few years, before that i'd not really had much experience with them and when the first arrived I found it quite clumsy and awkward - now though I like to wear them if i'm in a chunky-boho-ultra casual mood and look and stack the bracelets and bangles to balance the look.

This 'look' I have is worn on only the one hand and wrist - always the left !
My watch and a classic/traditional dress ring on the right hand and arm.
This is my signature look


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Junkenpo said:


> Look at all this lovely jade!
> 
> 
> Cyanide Rose: I was watching those listings with the jade necklaces.. so glad it went to a pf'r! I also love those loose beads, especially the lavender at lower left.







Millicat said:


> LOVE !!!
> 
> 
> 
> I've come to absolutely love the big chunky styles of ring over the past  few years, before that i'd not really had much experience with them and when the first arrived I found it quite clumsy and awkward - now though I like to wear them if i'm in a chunky-boho-ultra casual mood and look and stack the bracelets and bangles to balance the look.
> 
> 
> 
> This 'look' I have is worn on only the one hand and wrist - always the left !
> 
> My watch and a classic/traditional dress ring on the right hand and arm.
> 
> This is my signature look




Thanks so much JKP, I couldn't believe I won them. I lose way more than I win, well that's how I feel but my DH emphatically disagrees with me [emoji6]

I wanted to make this style bracelet with the little lavender beads you like but I haven't found any how to's of this particular tying style. If any Jadies have an idea of what it is please share [emoji4]

Thank you  Millicat, the look you describe sounds amazing. You will have to share some photos with us.  I never know if I'm over doing it when it comes to jewelry. I see ladies wearing quite a few pieces and I just love the look but I don't know if I could pull it off. I saw a lady the other day wearing a bicycle chain as a bracelet. It looked great with everything else she was wearing and she knew she looked awesome too. I know it would be too much for me but she rocked it [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I was hoping the Jadies here could help me. I'm looking for a high quality green Jade bead for this ring. It's about a 6MM Pearl in it already but I think it would much better with a Jade bead in it. It's been difficult to find a bead that isn't pre-drilled. If you have any suggestions I'd greatly appreciate it. Thank you so much in advance [emoji4]


----------



## RedPeony

Baghera said:


> Ultimate Jadeite, our trusted eBay and Etsy seller, is based in Singapore.  They don't have an actual store but you may set up an appointment to meet with them.  I contacted them thru Etsy/eBay before but unfortunately did not have time to set up a meeting during my short visit.
> 
> One of our Jade Ladies bought a lovely lavender bangle from Yok Dee in Chinatown.   I was able to visit one of the jewelry stores at Marina Bay Sands and got a pleasant viewing of imperial green jade (with prices to match though).
> 
> Another of our Jade Ladies ordered from Choo Yi Lin.  Their jade pieces are nontraditional, mixing jade with semiprecious stone and metal (both gold and gold plated sterling silver is my understanding).   Their retail store locations are listed on their website.  It is also possible to arrange a meeting at your location of choice (hotel/office).
> 
> I hope our Singapore based Jade Ladies will chime in as I recall a mention of a Singapore Jade/Gem Testing Center where one may have their pieces tested.  If I remember right, it is possible to have just a verbal confirmation of the jade quality (Grade A or otherwise) immediately or one may get a certificate in which case there is a one week waiting period.
> 
> http://www.yokdeejadeite.com/
> http://chooyilin.com/




It's the Nanyang Gemological Institute.

Edit: here is the link -- http://www.ngi.com.sg


----------



## Silver Mom

Cyanide Rose said:


> I was hoping the Jadies here could help me. I'm looking for a high quality green Jade bead for this ring. It's about a 6MM Pearl in it already but I think it would much better with a Jade bead in it. It's been difficult to find a bead that isn't pre-drilled. If you have any suggestions I'd greatly appreciate it. Thank you so much in advance [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3358463


Why don't you try 9SJW.  They custom make their beads.  You can ask them not to drill.


----------



## Silver Mom

Cyanide Rose said:


> I was hoping the Jadies here could help me. I'm looking for a high quality green Jade bead for this ring. It's about a 6MM Pearl in it already but I think it would much better with a Jade bead in it. It's been difficult to find a bead that isn't pre-drilled. If you have any suggestions I'd greatly appreciate it. Thank you so much in advance [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3358463



Here is an example of a custom bead that I had them make for me.  I then had it set as a pendant.  I Love their work and very reasonable too.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silver Mom said:


> Here is an example of a custom bead that I had them make for me.  I then had it set as a pendant.  I Love their work and very reasonable too.




That's is TDF Silver Mom [emoji7] What is 9SJW? I'm certain they can help me after seeing that gorgeous pendant of yours [emoji4]


----------



## Silver Mom

Cyanide Rose said:


> That's is TDF Silver Mom [emoji7] What is 9SJW? I'm certain they can help me after seeing that gorgeous pendant of yours [emoji4]


Go to etsy.com and type in 9SJW in the search bar.  They custom make everything.  They made me my heart pendant and my jade bowl.  It is siberian nephrite.  Just tell them that the lady that they made the heart pendant and ball pendant recommended them to you.  Tell them that you would like a very similar color (if that is what you would like).


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silver Mom said:


> Go to etsy.com and type in 9SJW in the search bar.  They custom make everything.  They made me my heart pendant and my jade bowl.  It is siberian nephrite.  Just tell them that the lady that they made the heart pendant and ball pendant recommended them to you.  Tell them that you would like a very similar color (if that is what you would like).




Beautiful pieces and thank you so much Silver Mom. I knew I could find help here [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Silver Mom

Cyanide Rose said:


> Beautiful pieces and thank you so much Silver Mom. I knew I could find help here [emoji5]&#65039;


I am sure that you will be happy.  They are such artists.  Be sure to tell them what color you want.  I told them that I wanted a more emerald color and not so much the spinach color.  They will email you pictures for your approval.


----------



## Lots love

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks so much JKP, I couldn't believe I won them. I lose way more than I win, well that's how I feel but my DH emphatically disagrees with me [emoji6]
> 
> I wanted to make this style bracelet with the little lavender beads you like but I haven't found any how to's of this particular tying style. If any Jadies have an idea of what it is please share [emoji4]
> 
> Thank you  Millicat, the look you describe sounds amazing. You will have to share some photos with us.  I never know if I'm over doing it when it comes to jewelry. I see ladies wearing quite a few pieces and I just love the look but I don't know if I could pull it off. I saw a lady the other day wearing a bicycle chain as a bracelet. It looked great with everything else she was wearing and she knew she looked awesome too. I know it would be too much for me but she rocked it [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3358455


I absolutely love your bracelet nice colors and t h e pattern is awesome


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> Yes it does - so mysteriously beautiful!


Thank you so much 2boys_jademommy  yea it very cool looking


----------



## Lots love

Silver Mom said:


> Here is an example of a custom bead that I had them make for me.  I then had it set as a pendant.  I Love their work and very reasonable too.


That's is stunning piece wow[emoji13]


----------



## udalrike

Cyanide Rose, great addictions! I especially love the green ring!!

As you can see on my (old) hand I love bold rings.


----------



## udalrike

Wearing this pendant today:


----------



## udalrike

Which side do you like better, jadies?

I am not sure about it.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> Go to etsy.com and type in 9SJW in the search bar.  They custom make everything.  They made me my heart pendant and my jade bowl.  It is siberian nephrite.  Just tell them that the lady that they made the heart pendant and ball pendant recommended them to you.  Tell them that you would like a very similar color (if that is what you would like).



I love all your nephrite pieces from 9SJW especially the heart pendant.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Which side do you like better, jadies?
> 
> I am not sure about it.



Hi Uli I prefer the green and brownish red side  Both are lovely...the all green side is soothing and lovely. The sage green and red however has great energy. You can always alternate the side depending on your mood and outfit but just as a visual I prefer the red and green together


----------



## crosso

Maw sit sit bangle and beads  - haven't worn these in awhile and enjoying them today&#9786;
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Maw sit sit bangle and beads  - haven't worn these in awhile and enjoying them today&#9786;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



You look great Crosso! The green really pops with your white and navy outfit


----------



## zipcount

crosso said:


> Maw sit sit bangle and beads  - haven't worn these in awhile and enjoying them today&#9786;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Crosso we are twins today.


----------



## zipcount

side ways again


----------



## crosso

zipcount said:


> Crosso we are twins today.


Lol! Great minds think alike! &#128521;

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

zipcount said:


> Crosso we are twins today.



Gorgeous! 
May I ask if that bangle is from Allan as well?


----------



## zipcount

2boys_jademommy said:


> Gorgeous!
> May I ask if that bangle is from Allan as well?



Hi 2noys, no, this one is from greenjademonster from eBay.


----------



## teagansmum

Lovely greens ladies!!
Scoping Ebay and came across this. Not sure if I like it. Actually I don't. But seriously, who would have thought to put jade and crocodile leather together? lol
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PAIGE-GAMBL...473588?hash=item464de39e74:g:j~wAAOSw9N1VpCl7


----------



## Lots love

Today I decided to change things up cloudy day so why not bring on my blue sky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Thank you for letting me share [emoji303] I haven't worn in while seems all my jadeite Bangle are so much more gorgeous now


----------



## Lots love

I'm in awful right shock to be more exact I can't get over the colors I'm seeing in my blue sky wow [emoji79] [emoji79]


----------



## Junkenpo

Lovely jade, ladies!

I've swapped out PPL for black carved for Leaf.  I'm trying to be better about rotating through all my lovelies.  




teagansmum said:


> Lovely greens ladies!!
> Scoping Ebay and came across this. Not sure if I like it. Actually I don't. But seriously, who would have thought to put jade and crocodile leather together? lol



Hunh... I don't think I like this particular clutch, but I wouldn't object if say... Hermes did it.  With a prettier piece of jade and a black or bright croc.  Like maybe H croc CDC with jade medors? ... lol I can just imagine how pricey that would be.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> Cyanide Rose, great addictions! I especially love the green ring!!
> 
> As you can see on my (old) hand I love bold rings.
> 
> View attachment 3358611







udalrike said:


> Wearing this pendant today:
> 
> View attachment 3358603
> 
> 
> View attachment 3358604







udalrike said:


> Which side do you like better, jadies?
> 
> I am not sure about it.







zipcount said:


> Crosso we are twins today.




Thank you so much Udalrike, I always love your pieces and your hand look amazing wearing them [emoji4] I like the red and green side as well.  I love your stack BTW [emoji6]

Zipcount and crosso, the green looks great on you too! I love that shade of green, it's just so rich and yummy [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Cyanide Rose

teagansmum said:


> Lovely greens ladies!!
> Scoping Ebay and came across this. Not sure if I like it. Actually I don't. But seriously, who would have thought to put jade and crocodile leather together? lol
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PAIGE-GAMBL...473588?hash=item464de39e74:g:j~wAAOSw9N1VpCl7







Lots love said:


> I'm in awful right shock to be more exact I can't get over the colors I'm seeing in my blue sky wow [emoji79] [emoji79]




Teagansmum, that is one interesting clutch. I'm not much of a clutch gal, I'm afraid I'll leave it somewhere but that one needs some color or brightness to make it pop a bit [emoji4]

Lots love beautiful bangles as always. I love the color of this one and it looks nice with your beaded bracelet. Thank you for your nice comment about my bracelet[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Today I wore this silver bangle with the cute little happiness symbols on the Jade barrel.  Thanks for letting me share. Have a great night Jadies [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Lots love

crosso said:


> Maw sit sit bangle and beads  - haven't worn these in awhile and enjoying them today&#9786;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


What lovely colors looks amazing on u


----------



## Lots love

Cyanide Rose said:


> Teagansmum, that is one interesting clutch. I'm not much of a clutch gal, I'm afraid I'll leave it somewhere but that one needs some color or brightness to make it pop a bit [emoji4]
> 
> Lots love beautiful bangles as always. I love the color of this one and it looks nice with your beaded bracelet. Thank you for your nice comment about my bracelet[emoji5]&#65039;


Thank u so much I love your collection


----------



## Lots love

I love everyone post keep the pictures coming I love to see everyone collection thank u all for sharing your love jade


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Today I wore this silver bangle with the cute little happiness symbols on the Jade barrel.  Thanks for letting me share. Have a great night Jadies [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359250



Love the mix of jade with silver!


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi jadies!


Here's what the postman just brought me! 

It's pre-loved, but look how lovely a heart it is!   The itty bitty pearls are on both sides.


----------



## crosso

Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies!
> 
> 
> Here's what the postman just brought me!
> 
> It's pre-loved, but look how lovely a heart it is!   The itty bitty pearls are on both sides.


Love this, JKP, the pearls make it so sweet!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies!
> 
> 
> Here's what the postman just brought me!
> 
> It's pre-loved, but look how lovely a heart it is!   The itty bitty pearls are on both sides.


Adorable JKP.  It IS so sweet.


----------



## udalrike

SilverMom, 9Sjw must be a great seller!

Crosso, did you buy your gorgeous mawsitsit bangle from Lee Little?

Junkenpo, beautiful pendant!


----------



## udalrike

Nephrite bangle with horn bangle:


----------



## crosso

udalrike said:


> SilverMom, 9Sjw must be a great seller!
> 
> Crosso, did you buy your gorgeous mawsitsit bangle from Lee Little?
> 
> Junkenpo, beautiful pendant!


Hi Uli! No, I bought the maw sit sit from  ErniesStoneStudio on Etsy. He makes all kinds of stone jewelry. RedPeony bought a nephrite from him recently, I think. Very nice man!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Love the mix of jade with silver!







Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what the postman just brought me!
> 
> 
> 
> It's pre-loved, but look how lovely a heart it is!   The itty bitty pearls are on both sides.







udalrike said:


> Nephrite bangle with horn bangle:
> 
> View attachment 3360439




Thank you 1B_JM [emoji4]

JKP, that is just adorable! I love Jade with Pearl and the color is beautiful. What a wonderful find[emoji5]&#65039;

Udalrike, very pretty bangles, they look great together. The nephrite bangle is so unique, well they both are unique and gorgeous [emoji1]


----------



## fanofjadeite

Cyanide Rose said:


> Today I wore this silver bangle with the cute little happiness symbols on the Jade barrel.  Thanks for letting me share. Have a great night Jadies [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359250


your bangle is adorable, cyanide rose. sooooooo sweet looking


----------



## fanofjadeite

udalrike said:


> Nephrite bangle with horn bangle:
> 
> View attachment 3360439


uli, love your horn bangle  may i know whats the inner diameter?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies!
> 
> 
> Here's what the postman just brought me!
> 
> It's pre-loved, but look how lovely a heart it is!   The itty bitty pearls are on both sides.



Wow it's so pretty JKP! I love the proportions of the heart and it has just the right "chubbiness' to it. The dainty pearls are a sweet accent. Love.


----------



## udalrike

Cyanide Rose, great bangle!

Fano, the diameter is about 63, but I saw that they have smaller ones too sometimes....

Thanks, C Rose, Fano and Crosso!


----------



## udalrike

The horn bangle has 2 different sides, Fano:


----------



## fanofjadeite

udalrike said:


> The horn bangle has 2 different sides, Fano:
> 
> View attachment 3360611
> 
> View attachment 3360612


wow! 2 different sides! thats soooo unusual i like the darker side more. theres a mysterious feel to it  btw, i have a horn hair stick with the exact same carving as your earrings


----------



## Lots love

udalrike said:


> The horn bangle has 2 different sides, Fano:
> 
> View attachment 3360611
> 
> View attachment 3360612


I'm love your horn bangke can u please tell what kind of horn or stone it i s


----------



## udalrike

LL, it is made of buffalo horn:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Horn-Bangle-Bracelet-Q9463-/111924287860?var=&hash=item5faa29f12c


----------



## Lots love

udalrike said:


> LL, it is made of buffalo horn:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Horn-Bangle-Bracelet-Q9463-/111924287860?var=&hash=item5faa29f12c


Thank u so much


----------



## udalrike

You´re welcome!


----------



## udalrike

The hair stick must be very pretty, Fano!


----------



## fanofjadeite

udalrike said:


> The hair stick must be very pretty, Fano!


yes, uli, its a very pretty hair stick. i can take a pic tomorrow to show u if u want to see it


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> The horn bangle has 2 different sides, Fano:
> 
> View attachment 3360611
> 
> View attachment 3360612



It's like having two bangles I agree with Fano - I like the black side even more.


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, 2 boys!! I forgot that I have an Art Deco horn bangle too....

Here it is:


----------



## Cyanide Rose

fanofjadeite said:


> your bangle is adorable, cyanide rose. sooooooo sweet looking







udalrike said:


> Cyanide Rose, great bangle!
> 
> Fano, the diameter is about 63, but I saw that they have smaller ones too sometimes....
> 
> Thanks, C Rose, Fano and Crosso!







udalrike said:


> The horn bangle has 2 different sides, Fano:
> 
> View attachment 3360611
> 
> View attachment 3360612







udalrike said:


> Thanks, 2 boys!! I forgot that I have an Art Deco horn bangle too....
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 3360759
> 
> View attachment 3360760




Thanks so much Fano [emoji4]

Thank you udalrike, all your pieces a beautiful! I have never seen a bangle like your horn bangle. It's pretty cool looking. The earrings are pretty too, I wonder what the circular Asian symbol means? I see them a lot. I have them on a few pieces. Just curious [emoji6]

The Art Deco pieces is TDF! I love the shape and color [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Good Morning Jadies! I just received this bangle earlier in the week.  It looks a lot different in person than the photos from the seller. I haven't seen one this color and it didn't glow with uv light. What do you think? I really like it and it was a welcomed surprise, so just trying to get your thoughts on it [emoji5]&#65039; Thank you so much in advance 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I wanted to add that the specific gravity tested as jadeite tysm


----------



## crosso

Cyanide Rose said:


> Good Morning Jadies! I just received this bangle earlier in the week.  It looks a lot different in person than the photos from the seller. I haven't seen one this color and it didn't glow with uv light. What do you think? I really like it and it was a welcomed surprise, so just trying to get your thoughts on it [emoji5]&#65039; Thank you so much in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3360807
> 
> 
> I wanted to add that the specific gravity tested as jadeite
> Pretty, CR, congrats!! Looks like a great fit, too! Is it hard to get on/off?
> My Blue Ridge (the thicker one in the pics) is similar in color and is grade a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cyanide Rose

crosso said:


> Cyanide Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Jadies! I just received this bangle earlier in the week.  It looks a lot different in person than the photos from the seller. I haven't seen one this color and it didn't glow with uv light. What do you think? I really like it and it was a welcomed surprise, so just trying to get your thoughts on it [emoji5]&#65039; Thank you so much in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3360807
> 
> 
> I wanted to add that the specific gravity tested as jadeite
> Pretty, CR, congrats!! Looks like a great fit, too! Is it hard to get on/off?
> My Blue Ridge (the thicker one in the pics) is similar in color and is grade a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I see, they are both quite lovely crosso. They look amazing on you [emoji4] yes it fits perfectly on my left hand a bit big on my right. It is easy on and off. I'm realizing that I like my bangles a bit bigger, so it is easier. The bangle looked white on the sellers photo, so I was surprised to see it this kinda bluish color but it is pretty [emoji5]&#65039;
Click to expand...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Thanks, 2 boys!! I forgot that I have an Art Deco horn bangle too....
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 3360759
> 
> View attachment 3360760



An octagonal bangle - very cool! You have so many unique and fun pieces Uli


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Good Morning Jadies! I just received this bangle earlier in the week.  It looks a lot different in person than the photos from the seller. I haven't seen one this color and it didn't glow with uv light. What do you think? I really like it and it was a welcomed surprise, so just trying to get your thoughts on it [emoji5]&#65039; Thank you so much in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3360807
> 
> 
> I wanted to add that the specific gravity tested as jadeite tysm




I think it looks great! I like bluish green Jade and it fits you nicely. I know what what you mean about slightly bigger bangles - much easier to put on and take off.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Cyanide Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Jadies! I just received this bangle earlier in the week.  It looks a lot different in person than the photos from the seller. I haven't seen one this color and it didn't glow with uv light. What do you think? I really like it and it was a welcomed surprise, so just trying to get your thoughts on it [emoji5]&#65039; Thank you so much in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3360807
> 
> 
> I wanted to add that the specific gravity tested as jadeite
> Pretty, CR, congrats!! Looks like a great fit, too! Is it hard to get on/off?
> My Blue Ridge (the thicker one in the pics) is similar in color and is grade a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Ridge has some lavender in there too Both bangles look more blue in the top pic and softer / more muted and greener in the second pic. Do you tend to wear them as a set?
Click to expand...


----------



## Junkenpo

hi hi jadies!  

loving the bangle shots!  

I came to share more beads. :greengrin:

Black beads!  

Both were sold as jade, but the larger endless with the faded gold tone didn't meet specific gravity for nephrite or jadeite, and I haven't tested the smaller beads with the 14k clasp yet.

The larger not-jade necklace is way blacker when compared side to side. It's a visible color difference that doesn't come across well in photos.  I think I do have to clean the smaller necklace.  No translucency on the smaller beads when I bring them close to my LED light.  I also have not checked UV yet.  I'll follow up with the results later. 











I love how pretty the clasp is. 






edited to add:  small beads with the clasp meet specific gravity for nephrite.


----------



## cdtracing

udalrike said:


> The horn bangle has 2 different sides, Fano:
> 
> View attachment 3360611
> 
> View attachment 3360612



Your horn bangle is so cool, Udalrike!  Love the 2 different sides!


----------



## cdtracing

Cyanide Rose said:


> Good Morning Jadies! I just received this bangle earlier in the week.  It looks a lot different in person than the photos from the seller. I haven't seen one this color and it didn't glow with uv light. What do you think? I really like it and it was a welcomed surprise, so just trying to get your thoughts on it [emoji5]&#65039; Thank you so much in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3360807
> 
> 
> I wanted to add that the specific gravity tested as jadeite tysm





crosso said:


> Cyanide Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Jadies! I just received this bangle earlier in the week.  It looks a lot different in person than the photos from the seller. I haven't seen one this color and it didn't glow with uv light. What do you think? I really like it and it was a welcomed surprise, so just trying to get your thoughts on it [emoji5]&#65039; Thank you so much in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3360807
> 
> 
> I wanted to add that the specific gravity tested as jadeite
> Pretty, CR, congrats!! Looks like a great fit, too! Is it hard to get on/off?
> My Blue Ridge (the thicker one in the pics) is similar in color and is grade a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving your bangles, Ladies!!
Click to expand...


----------



## crosso

Junkenpo said:


> hi hi jadies!
> 
> loving the bangle shots!
> 
> I came to share more beads. :greengrin:
> 
> Black beads!
> 
> Both were sold as jade, but the larger endless with the faded gold tone didn't meet specific gravity for nephrite or jadeite, and I haven't tested the smaller beads with the 14k clasp yet.
> 
> The larger not-jade necklace is way blacker when compared side to side. It's a visible color difference that doesn't come across well in photos.  I think I do have to clean the smaller necklace.  No translucency on the smaller beads when I bring them close to my LED light.  I also have not checked UV yet.  I'll follow up with the results later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how pretty the clasp is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edited to add:  small beads with the clasp meet specific gravity for nephrite.


JKP,  these are beautiful! So chic and versatile! 
What kind of UV light do you have and where did you buy it? Does it have both short wave and long wave? I'd like to get one, but am not sure what to look for.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

Thsnks for thr comps VR, 2 boys and CD! I seldom where any bangles together without a bumper because I find the clinking distracting and am afraid of damage, but I do like the look of those two together.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, C Rose, Cdtracing, 2boys and whoever I may forget now.....

Yes, Fano, please show it!


----------



## udalrike

Beautigul bangles, C Rose and Crosso! You know, that I NEVER wear a bumper...  


Nice necklaces, Junkenpo!


----------



## udalrike

C Rose , I think it is the Shou symbol :https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shou_(character)


----------



## udalrike

Can you show us your pieces?


----------



## udalrike

Today I am wearing the Shou earrings and this pendant:


----------



## tinatuazon

My pendant


----------



## tinatuazon

Also my other collections


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> I think it looks great! I like bluish green Jade and it fits you nicely. I know what what you mean about slightly bigger bangles - much easier to put on and take off.







Junkenpo said:


> hi hi jadies!
> 
> loving the bangle shots!
> 
> I came to share more beads. :greengrin:
> 
> Black beads!
> 
> Both were sold as jade, but the larger endless with the faded gold tone didn't meet specific gravity for nephrite or jadeite, and I haven't tested the smaller beads with the 14k clasp yet.
> 
> The larger not-jade necklace is way blacker when compared side to side. It's a visible color difference that doesn't come across well in photos.  I think I do have to clean the smaller necklace.  No translucency on the smaller beads when I bring them close to my LED light.  I also have not checked UV yet.  I'll follow up with the results later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how pretty the clasp is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edited to add:  small beads with the clasp meet specific gravity for nephrite.







cdtracing said:


> crosso said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loving your bangles, Ladies!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you 2B_JM, plus with the warm weather coming I'm going to need them a bit bigger right? [emoji4]
> 
> JKP, I love them both [emoji173]&#65039; I'm in the process of restringing a similar necklace to your endless necklace with the cute clasp. I think it's a really beautiful addition to your collection JKP. It's rare to see a clasp on such a long necklace, it's so ornate that you can wear it in the front sort of askew [emoji4] Mine has a pearl here and there and some oblong square shaped beads. Black beads look  great with those gold beads to me [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> CD, thank you so much [emoji4]
Click to expand...


----------



## zipcount

tinatuazon said:


> Also my other collections
> View attachment 3361416
> 
> View attachment 3361417



Tina, these are gorgeous.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> Can you show us your pieces?







udalrike said:


> Today I am wearing the Shou earrings and this pendant:
> 
> View attachment 3361413




Thanks udalrike! I appreciate the help [emoji4] I just have these three pieces. You've seen them all I think.
	

		
			
		

		
	




I dropped Wonder Woman today and I just knew I cracked her but it was my jewelry tray that took a beating lol [emoji6]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

tinatuazon said:


> My pendant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3361415




Your collection is TDF! Thank you so much for sharing it with us [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Baghera

tinatuazon said:


> My pendant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3361415



Your pendants are lovely.  Did you design them/were they custom-made?


----------



## tinatuazon

No i didnt design I just bought the jade then they put the hook on it. I just tell them i want the diamond hook.


----------



## udalrike

Beautiful pieces, Tina!!!


----------



## udalrike

C Rose, now I remember....   

Your black pendant is gorgeous too!


----------



## udalrike

Soft colours today:


----------



## udalrike

And a lavender goldfish pendant


----------



## udalrike

too much cat´s hair.....


----------



## Junkenpo

Love the darks and the lights today!

I've been wearing the heart pendant the last couple days on a longish chain.  I uv'd them and while the jade heart doesn't glow, the pearls do glow, so I'm thinking they are probably cultivated freshwater.

The black beads do not glow.  The clasp also allows me to double up the beads and wear as a choker, though I think it will fit more comfortable after I lose some more weight. lol


----------



## crosso

udalrike said:


> too much cat´s hair.....
> 
> View attachment 3362400


Love this pendant, Uli, it is so serene. I have the same problem with cat fur, lol!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> C Rose, now I remember....
> 
> Your black pendant is gorgeous too!







udalrike said:


> Soft colours today:
> 
> View attachment 3362376







udalrike said:


> too much cat´s hair.....
> 
> View attachment 3362400







Junkenpo said:


> Love the darks and the lights today!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wearing the heart pendant the last couple days on a longish chain.  I uv'd them and while the jade heart doesn't glow, the pearls do glow, so I'm thinking they are probably cultivated freshwater.
> 
> 
> 
> The black beads do not glow.  The clasp also allows me to double up the beads and wear as a choker, though I think it will fit more comfortable after I lose some more weight. lol




Thanks udalrike [emoji4] love both of them. They look great together. I really like the pendant, the lavender is beautiful and I love the two colors together on the bracelet. It looks like candy [emoji39]

JKP, it looks amazing! Cute hello kitty tee [emoji6]


----------



## Zeremine

Just received this little beauty today!


----------



## Zeremine

I've been searching for a small, dainty bangle for a long time. This one's inner diameter is about 52mm.


----------



## Zeremine

One more pic!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Zeremine said:


> I've been searching for a small, dainty bangle for a long time. This one's inner diameter is about 52mm.



It's gorgeous - congrats! You and I wear a similar size bangle. I love the fresh green with the bit of orange on the other side.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jadies I love all your beautiful pics! I've been so busy enjoying the long weekend. It's the Victoria Day weekend here in Canada.  Perfect weather and time spent with family and friends. 
JKP I have to say I love that heart pendant of yours &#128525;


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, Crosso and C Rose!


----------



## udalrike

Today: (Do you think it is too much?)


----------



## udalrike

2 boys, sounds like the perfect weekend.... Which jades did you wear?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> 2 boys, sounds like the perfect weekend.... Which jades did you wear?



I wore my black nephrite on the right and my everyday jadeite on the left  Yesterday i also wore my jadeite earrings but only for the day


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Today: (Do you think it is too much?)
> 
> View attachment 3364070



Hi Uli - the colours remind me of Christmas! For me, even two bangles is too much because I don't like to stack but you being the Queen of stacking it is not too much  Is it comfortable? If it is not too heavy then I say go for it


----------



## fanofjadeite

udalrike said:


> Today: (Do you think it is too much?)
> 
> View attachment 3364070


uli, i love your red bangle. is it new? dont remember seeing it before  is it cinnabar? btw, i cant seem to post pic of my hair stick here. tried many times but always failed.


----------



## udalrike

2boys and Fano, the red bangle is only plastic but it really looks good.  I bought it about 12 years ago when I wasn´t into jade.

The seller of the white bangle said that it is Japanese , bone and from the early years of the last century. So both are very lightweight.


----------



## udalrike

2boys, I can´t remember your earrings. Can you please post them again?

Fano, do you wear jade earrings at the moment? The beautiful pixius?


----------



## udalrike

You are right about the colours, 2boys. They remind me also of the Italian flag...


----------



## Silver Mom

Can you believe on Christie's website this beauty sold for $440,000.00 USD.  I can't even imagine paying that much. 
Would you?  AMAZING!


----------



## udalrike

So this is a bargain, SilverMom:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/58mm-Certif...adeite-Jade-Bracelet-Bangle-8318-/15184670046

http://www.ebay.com/itm/61mm-Certif...e-Jade-Gems-Bangle-Bracelet-1455-/15184574122


----------



## Silver Mom

udalrike said:


> So this is a bargain, SilverMom:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/58mm-Certif...adeite-Jade-Bracelet-Bangle-8318-/15184670046
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/61mm-Certif...e-Jade-Gems-Bangle-Bracelet-1455-/15184574122


LOL ABSOLUTELY Uli!  Let's rush out and get them.  LOL crazy yeah.


----------



## Silver Mom

udalrike said:


> So this is a bargain, SilverMom:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/58mm-Certif...adeite-Jade-Bracelet-Bangle-8318-/15184670046
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/61mm-Certif...e-Jade-Gems-Bangle-Bracelet-1455-/15184574122


By the way Uli, in the first picture the 58mm one do you think this is a stone line?  I hope not seeing that it is $229,500.00. Very pretty tho, don't you think.


----------



## fanofjadeite

udalrike said:


> 2boys, I can´t remember your earrings. Can you please post them again?
> 
> Fano, do you wear jade earrings at the moment? The beautiful pixius?


i didnt wear earrings today, uli. in fact, i often forget to wear earrings


----------



## udalrike

I´m not sure SilverMom, but anyway this bangle is too cheap in my opinion....


----------



## udalrike

Couldn´t be without earrings, Fano.....


----------



## Silver Mom

udalrike said:


> I´m not sure SilverMom, but anyway this bangle is too cheap in my opinion....


Really?  How much do you think it should be?  Did you happen to see the differences in color in the night and day shots of it?


----------



## udalrike

No, I was just joking. Even if I were a millionaire, I wouldn´t spend so much money for a breakable thing.


----------



## Silver Mom

udalrike said:


> No, I was just joking. Even if I were a millionaire, I wouldn´t spend so much money for a breakable thing.


We think alike.  LOL  I thought you were serious!  I would rather donate to animal shelters than buy it for this much.


----------



## udalrike




----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> 2boys, I can´t remember your earrings. Can you please post them again?
> 
> Fano, do you wear jade earrings at the moment? The beautiful pixius?



HI Uli, I took a quick pic - not very clear and doesn't do it justice. These tiny earrings are from my mom years ago before I was into Jade. They are a vibrant green and slightly translucent. They are set in 22 or 24k gold.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> By the way Uli, in the first picture the 58mm one do you think this is a stone line?  I hope not seeing that it is $229,500.00. Very pretty tho, don't you think.



It could be a stone line....the colour is amazing and no doubt this bangle is gorgeous but no way would I pay that even if I could. Past a certain point I don't see the difference and I feel it's a matter of preference. I've seen bangles in the $10,000.00 range that looked more appealing to me than this bangle. I'm sure there are many factors and nuances that determine this price tag but it's beyond me


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> It could be a stone line....the colour is amazing and no doubt this bangle is gorgeous but no way would I pay that even if I could. Past a certain point I don't see the difference and I feel it's a matter of preference. I've seen bangles in the $10,000.00 range that looked more appealing to me than this bangle. I'm sure there are many factors and nuances that determine this price tag but it's beyond me


Totally agree with you.  BTW your ear rings are gorgy.  Lucky you.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> Totally agree with you.  BTW your ear rings are gorgy.  Lucky you.



Thanks Silvermom. I can't remember if they were a Christmas or birthday present from my mom over 20 years ago but I do remember losing one of the earrings once only to find it days later in my purse. Must have fell off my ear in somehow landed in my purse


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thanks Silvermom. I can't remember if they were a Christmas or birthday present from my mom over 20 years ago but I do remember losing one of the earrings once only to find it days later in my purse. Must have fell off my ear in somehow landed in my purse



Be sure to take good care of it now because when it is set in the olden days gold it is valuable.


----------



## Junkenpo

Sometimes I think about how wasteful I might be if I had more money.  

I would definitely purchase some very ridiculously priced jade.  As it is, I sometimes wonder about my addiction driving my spending now.   Very occasionally I think about selling everything off and promising to be "practical" and then when I try to think about what to let go of first, I get too sentimental. lol

At any rate.. here are my favorite jade pendants under very bad, yellow lighting. 














Here is the tiger pendant I want to get mounted for DS when he's old enough to care for it and not lose it, along with a cross that I never wear and I'm not actually sure is jade or not.


----------



## udalrike

Very beautiful earrings, 2boys, I would wear them all the time if I were you....


----------



## udalrike

Thanks for having posted them!


----------



## udalrike

Junkenpo, great pendants! I have a similar pendant too and love it.


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

I think that the jadeite bracelet and the nephrite bangle go very well together.


----------



## udalrike

Are there other combinations of nephrite and jadeite?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Sometimes I think about how wasteful I might be if I had more money.
> 
> I would definitely purchase some very ridiculously priced jade.  As it is, I sometimes wonder about my addiction driving my spending now.   Very occasionally I think about selling everything off and promising to be "practical" and then when I try to think about what to let go of first, I get too sentimental. lol
> 
> At any rate.. here are my favorite jade pendants under very bad, yellow lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the tiger pendant I want to get mounted for DS when he's old enough to care for it and not lose it, along with a cross that I never wear and I'm not actually sure is jade or not.



I know what you mean JKP about feeling sentimental about stuff. Even pieces I don't wear anymore I would feel strange about letting them go especially since you can't get nearly what you paid for most of the time. I love your heart pendant and the white translucent one on the far right


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Very beautiful earrings, 2boys, I would wear them all the time if I were you....



Thanks Uli! I tend to wear my diamond stud or pearl earrings most as they go with everything but I think I will try and wear these little jade ones more. They add a tiny pop of colour


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Are there other combinations of nephrite and jadeite?



Uli, do you mean a stone that is a hybrid of jadeite and nephrite or you mean jewellery made of a jadeite and nephrite?


----------



## udalrike

I mean jewellery made of nephrite stacked with jewellery made of jadeite.


----------



## udalrike

Like Fano, I am waiting impatiently for a package...
Is yours here, Fano?

Can´t wait to get my white carved Hetian bangle!


----------



## fanofjadeite

udalrike said:


> Like Fano, I am waiting impatiently for a package...
> Is yours here, Fano?
> 
> Can´t wait to get my white carved Hetian bangle!


uli, i am still waiting impatiently for my red jade donut to get here.

and i am also waiting for another rhodonite bangle to get here


----------



## Lots love

so loving my custom made jadetie bracelet [emoji135]


----------



## crosso

Junkenpo said:


> Sometimes I think about how wasteful I might be if I had more money.
> 
> I would definitely purchase some very ridiculously priced jade.  As it is, I sometimes wonder about my addiction driving my spending now.   Very occasionally I think about selling everything off and promising to be "practical" and then when I try to think about what to let go of first, I get too sentimental. lol
> 
> At any rate.. here are my favorite jade pendants under very bad, yellow lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the tiger pendant I want to get mounted for DS when he's old enough to care for it and not lose it, along with a cross that I never wear and I'm not actually sure is jade or not.


Lovely pendants, JKP! I wonder about my addiction too sometimes, as I keep saying, 'THIS will be my last jade purchase', but as you will see momentarily, I can't seem to stop when I come across something pretty or unique  (as all jades,are) that is reasonably priced. I have seriously started going through my collection and evaluating which I REALLY love and which, while I may like them, I just don't wear as much, with a view to selling. But in the end, selling some will probably just fuel more buying . . . sigh . . . &#128521;

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> HI Uli, I took a quick pic - not very clear and doesn't do it justice. These tiny earrings are from my mom years ago before I was into Jade. They are a vibrant green and slightly translucent. They are set in 22 or 24k gold.
> 
> View attachment 3364680


2boys, these are beautiful and to be cherished as a precious gift from your mother! Such a vibrant green!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

Loving my newest purchase, who I've already named Alba, Spanish for 'dawn'. While not a proper fu lu shou, because it has only the littlest bit of lavender, I think of it so, as it's probably the closest thing to one I will find that is both natural and at all affordable. 









Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> 2boys, these are beautiful and to be cherished as a precious gift from your mother! Such a vibrant green!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



Thank you Crosso. They do make me smile when I wear them


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Loving my newest purchase, who I've already named Alba, Spanish for 'dawn'. While not a proper fu lu shou, because it has only the littlest bit of lavender, I think of it so, as it's probably the closest thing to one I will find that is both natural and at all affordable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



Alba is beautiful and yes she is a fu lu shou if there are three colours I like that patch of golden honey. Congrats on another great purchase!


----------



## crosso

udalrike said:


> I think that the jadeite bracelet and the nephrite bangle go very well together.


Uli, these are a nice combination! Your stacks are always so visually interesting and there is always something in the composition of the individual pieces that complements the others. 
I seldom stack and don't have as much nephrite as jadeite,  but do like to combine the,two sometimes. I have a few pieces of different materials that just seem to 'go together'.
These earrings are CA Blue Vonsen nephrite, the bangle jadeite. 





http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/

The necklace is jadeite, the bangle nephrite. 
[IMG]http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160526/3d8cb2235503e24e3fc268defe8e4329.jpg
Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Silver Mom

crosso said:


> Loving my newest purchase, who I've already named Alba, Spanish for 'dawn'. While not a proper fu lu shou, because it has only the littlest bit of lavender, I think of it so, as it's probably the closest thing to one I will find that is both natural and at all affordable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Crosso I think this is a Fu lu Shu.  It doesn't matter if there is a tiny bit of something as long as there are three colors, I think it is considered fu lu shu.  It is very pretty.


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Crosso! Alba is a beauty! May I ask where you bought her?


----------



## udalrike

So is any bangle with 3 colours considered as a Fu Lu Shou bangle? No matter which colours?


----------



## RedPeony

crosso said:


> Loving my newest purchase, who I've already named Alba, Spanish for 'dawn'. While not a proper fu lu shou, because it has only the littlest bit of lavender, I think of it so, as it's probably the closest thing to one I will find that is both natural and at all affordable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app




I love this!!! My 'fu Lu shou' mustn't be a proper one either then, as it's green, white/yellow and a little blue.


----------



## RedPeony

crosso said:


> Uli, these are a nice combination! Your stacks are always so visually interesting and there is always something in the composition of the individual pieces that complements the others.
> I seldom stack and don't have as much nephrite as jadeite,  but do like to combine the,two sometimes. I have a few pieces of different materials that just seem to 'go together'.
> These earrings are CA Blue Vonsen nephrite, the bangle jadeite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/
> 
> The necklace is jadeite, the bangle nephrite.
> [IMG]http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160526/3d8cb2235503e24e3fc268defe8e4329.jpg
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app




Crosso the necklace is TDF!!


----------



## RedPeony

I'm really excited as I found a very unusual pendant!!






It is a jade lock charm pendant -- you can read more about it here. 

http://primaltrek.com/locks.html

The back of the charm has the Chinese symbol for longevity. 

These are seller's pics. I do hope it's jade! The clasps and chain looks like Tibetan silver, too.


----------



## fanofjadeite

udalrike said:


> So is any bangle with 3 colours considered as a Fu Lu Shou bangle? No matter which colours?


uli, a real fu lu shou has to be green, red and lavender


----------



## Molly0

Gorgeous statement necklace Red!  Love it!

I rec'd one of Suzannes's Corner's "A Jadeite" bangles recently.
Meet "Luna".  She is supposed to be white but has hints of Aqua in certain light.


----------



## Molly0

Molly0 said:


> Gorgeous statement necklace Red!  Love it!
> 
> I rec'd one of Suzannes's Corner's "A Jadeite" bangles recently.
> Meet "Luna".  She is supposed to be white but has hints of Aqua in certain light.



In the daylight beside the window I see hints of aqua:


----------



## crosso

fanofjadeite said:


> uli, a real fu lu shou has to be green, red and lavender


This is what I have read also. A true fu lu shou has approximately equal proportions of red (or yellow, as it is considered in the red family because the color is caused by the presence of iron in both), green and lavender. Obviously,  this is very rare to find and very expensive, especially when the colors are vibrant and the texture is good.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Molly0 said:


> Gorgeous statement necklace Red!  Love it!
> 
> I rec'd one of Suzannes's Corner's "A Jadeite" bangles recently.
> Meet "Luna".  She is supposed to be white but has hints of Aqua in certain light.



Luna is a beauty Molly  I believe another Jadie here has a bangle named Luna. 
It's very dreamy and soft looking.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> This is what I have read also. A true fu lu shou has approximately equal proportions of red (or yellow, as it is considered in the red family because the color is caused by the presence of iron in both), green and lavender. Obviously,  this is very rare to find and very expensive, especially when the colors are vibrant and the texture is good.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



I always though fu lu shou was green, white and red/yellow - didn't realize it was lavender. 
I wonder if there is a name for 4 colours - white, green, lavender and red/yellow......
I do know fu lu shou is supposed to represent luck/prosperity, wisdom and longevity.
Add that to my wish list lol!


----------



## udalrike

Thanks for the beautiful pictures of beautiful jades, Crosso!!!

Red, WOW!!!!

Hi, Molly! Very pretty bangle!


----------



## udalrike

So I don´t own a Fu Lu Shu bangle...


----------



## Molly0

2boys_jademommy said:


> Luna is a beauty Molly  I believe another Jadie here has a bangle named Luna.
> It's very dreamy and soft looking.



Ah thanks!  I thought of a moonglow right out of the package. 
Now I have to go look up the other "Luna".


----------



## crosso

RedPeony said:


> I'm really excited as I found a very unusual pendant!!
> 
> View attachment 3365899
> View attachment 3365900
> View attachment 3365901
> 
> 
> It is a jade lock charm pendant -- you can read more about it here.
> 
> http://primaltrek.com/locks.html
> 
> The back of the charm has the Chinese symbol for longevity.
> 
> These are seller's pics. I do hope it's jade! The clasps and chain looks like Tibetan silver, too.


Very cool pendant, Red! Are you getting it?


----------



## Molly0

Jade4Me said:


> Luna has arrived from UJ! I'm in like, but not in love. Guess I wanted more black, but I'm sure she'll grow more and more on me.



Ah. Jade4me it's you!  The two bangles couldn't be more different. Haha!  
Hope you don't mind.


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> I always though fu lu shou was green, white and red/yellow - didn't realize it was lavender.
> I wonder if there is a name for 4 colours - white, green, lavender and red/yellow......
> I do know fu lu shou is supposed to represent luck/prosperity, wisdom and longevity.
> Add that to my wish list lol!


I took this definition from lotusgemology website and palagems website, but others may define fu lu shou differently. I think any grade a jade with 3-4 colors is pretty rare and why there are so many dyed ones out there.


----------



## crosso

Molly0 said:


> In the daylight beside the window I see hints of aqua:


Very nice, Molly and she looks like a good fit!


----------



## fanofjadeite

2boys_jademommy said:


> I always though fu lu shou was green, white and red/yellow - didn't realize it was lavender.
> I wonder if there is a name for 4 colours - white, green, lavender and red/yellow......
> I do know fu lu shou is supposed to represent luck/prosperity, wisdom and longevity.
> Add that to my wish list lol!


jademommy, jade with 4 colors is known as 'da si xi', but white is not one of the colors of da si xi. it should be green, red, lavender and yellow.


----------



## fanofjadeite

was wearing this ear studs today


----------



## Lots love

Congratulations cross on your new bangle love t he matching set too


----------



## Lots love

fanofjadeite said:


> was wearing this ear studs today


Love the stud earing nice vibrant color


----------



## Molly0

udalrike said:


> Thanks for the beautiful pictures of beautiful jades, Crosso!!!
> 
> Red, WOW!!!!
> 
> Hi, Molly! Very pretty bangle!



Thanks Uli.  Love those earrings in your avatar!!!


----------



## Molly0

crosso said:


> Very nice, Molly and she looks like a good fit!



Thanks!  Yes, she's easy on - easy off.


----------



## fanofjadeite

Molly0 said:


> Gorgeous statement necklace Red!  Love it!
> 
> I rec'd one of Suzannes's Corner's "A Jadeite" bangles recently.
> Meet "Luna".  She is supposed to be white but has hints of Aqua in certain light.


luna is very pretty, molly. very soft and serene looking


----------



## fanofjadeite

Lots love said:


> Love the stud earing nice vibrant color


thanks, lots love


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> jademommy, jade with 4 colors is known as 'da si xi', but white is not one of the colors of da si xi. it should be green, red, lavender and yellow.



Oh wow thanks for the info! One more "trivia" question...how about 5 colours- green, red, lavender, yellow, white.
Also your jade stud earrings are lovely! Love the birght green.


----------



## fanofjadeite

2boys_jademommy said:


> Oh wow thanks for the info! One more "trivia" question...how about 5 colours- green, red, lavender, yellow, white.
> Also your jade stud earrings are lovely! Love the birght green.


jademommy, jade with 5 colors is wufu linmen. 
and thank you for the compliments on my jade ear studs. i love them very much.


----------



## udalrike

Wearing this pendant today.


----------



## udalrike

Fano,  great earrings!!
Do you have a photo of your coming rhodonite bangle?

I have one too but as it is quite tight, I wear it very seldom although I love it.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Wow! Beautiful pieces Jadies!  I hope everyone is doing well [emoji4] Today I'm wearing this bangle, it's a little big, but I like the weird color it is. It's hard to say what color it is because one minute it looks mint green the next lavender or blue. It's got a lot of carvings, I can make out the flower lol that's about it [emoji1] Thanks for letting me share [emoji5]


----------



## fanofjadeite

udalrike said:


> Fano,  great earrings!!
> Do you have a photo of your coming rhodonite bangle?
> 
> I have one too but as it is quite tight, I wear it very seldom although I love it.




thanks, uli the ear studs are new and currently my favorite. i am still wearing them today. 
here's a pic of my coming rhodonite bangle. it looks to be of better quality than the one i have now.


----------



## udalrike

C Rose, very nice bangle!

Fano, BEAUTIFUL rhodonite bangle!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> C Rose, very nice bangle!
> 
> Fano, BEAUTIFUL rhodonite bangle!




Thanks udalrike! I see you are still finding some amazing pieces. I love those earrings in your avatar [emoji4]


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Molly and C Rose! I REALLY love my jade earrings.....


----------



## Molly0

Cyanide Rose said:


> Wow! Beautiful pieces Jadies!  I hope everyone is doing well [emoji4] Today I'm wearing this bangle, it's a little big, but I like the weird color it is. It's hard to say what color it is because one minute it looks mint green the next lavender or blue. It's got a lot of carvings, I can make out the flower lol that's about it [emoji1] Thanks for letting me share [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366716
> View attachment 3366717
> View attachment 3366718
> View attachment 3366719



What a lovely bangle !  I think I can see a Phoenix in the carving ?


----------



## udalrike

I hope that the green parts can be seen better here:




Not really...


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Molly0 said:


> What a lovely bangle !  I think I can see a Phoenix in the carving ?







udalrike said:


> I hope that the green parts can be seen better here:
> 
> View attachment 3366855
> 
> 
> Not really...




Thank you so much MollyO! I will have to look that up. I can never tell what they are [emoji4]

Udalrike, I see the green stripes in the top bangle. Pretty stack [emoji5]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Wow! Beautiful pieces Jadies!  I hope everyone is doing well [emoji4] Today I'm wearing this bangle, it's a little big, but I like the weird color it is. It's hard to say what color it is because one minute it looks mint green the next lavender or blue. It's got a lot of carvings, I can make out the flower lol that's about it [emoji1] Thanks for letting me share [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366716
> View attachment 3366717
> View attachment 3366718
> View attachment 3366719



So pretty C Rose! I like the flowers - I'm partial to flowers and hearts &#128525;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> thanks, uli the ear studs are new and currently my favorite. i am still wearing them today.
> here's a pic of my coming rhodonite bangle. it looks to be of better quality than the one i have now.



How exciting Fano - it looks very modern and I bet will look nice with a white summer dress.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Thanks 2B_JM, me too but I still do not have a heart in Jade yet. Putting that on my Jade bucket list [emoji6]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Can I bug the Jadies her with a question? I have noticed that on some days my bangles slip on easy and on a day like today I couldn't even get it on. Does this happen to you at all? Hmm... IDK.....Maybe my sed rate is high.


----------



## Lots love

aura looks so amazing with my special yellow jadetie bracelet thank u for letting me share [emoji41]


----------



## Lots love

Cyanide Rose said:


> Can I bug the Jadies her with a question? I have noticed that on some days my bangles slip on easy and on a day like today I couldn't even get it on. Does this happen to you at all? Hmm... IDK.....Maybe my sed rate is high.


Yes I agree I've notice I can get my bangles on much easier now then before I think I lost weight my thoughts on it also depends to if u are swollen too


----------



## Lots love




----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Can I bug the Jadies her with a question? I have noticed that on some days my bangles slip on easy and on a day like today I couldn't even get it on. Does this happen to you at all? Hmm... IDK.....Maybe my sed rate is high.



Yes sometimes I need soap and water while other times I can just slip it on / off. Water retention & time of month probably has something to do with it.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Lots love said:


> Yes I agree I've notice I can get my bangles on much easier now then before I think I lost weight my thoughts on it also depends to if u are swollen too







2boys_jademommy said:


> Yes sometimes I need soap and water while other times I can just slip it on / off. Water retention & time of month probably has something to do with it.




Thank you so much Lots love and 2B_JM!  That makes me feel so much better to know that it's not just me [emoji4] I really appreciate you gals answering my question. I was thinking of giving away some of my bigger bangles but now I think I'll just hold on to them just in case [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Hi Jadies! Can I just share this bracelet I've been drooling over on eBay? I was trying to think of an excuse for my DH to consider this but my birthday isn't until September lol. Look at this... It's TDF &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thank you so much Lots love and 2B_JM!  That makes me feel so much better to know that it's not just me [emoji4] I really appreciate you gals answering my question. I was thinking of giving away some of my bigger bangles but now I think I'll just hold on to them just in case [emoji5]



I will also take me bangle off every so often just to make sure I can. Sometimes if you wear a bangle every day for years you may not realize it no longer comes off and I wouldn't want that to happen to me.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi Jadies! Can I just share this bracelet I've been drooling over on eBay? I was trying to think of an excuse for my DH to consider this but my birthday isn't until September lol. Look at this... It's TDF &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367205
> View attachment 3367206
> View attachment 3367207
> View attachment 3367208



Tell him you're worried it will get sold so he should buy it now for your birthday in Sept. Then when it arrives see if you can start wearing it. By the time Sept comes he may forget and get you another gift &#128521;
Or get it as a present for yourself - we all deserve a me gift once in a while &#128522;


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> I will also take me bangle off every so often just to make sure I can. Sometimes if you wear a bangle every day for years you may not realize it no longer comes off and I wouldn't want that to happen to me.




I wouldn't want that either. Luckily, I take them off at night because I fell asleep once with one on and my wrist was so sore the next morning. I have no idea what I was doing in my sleep but I definitely can not wear one 24/7.  I envy the Jadies that can but I just can not do it.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Tell him you're worried it will get sold so he should buy it now for your birthday in Sept. Then when it arrives see if you can start wearing it. By the time Sept comes he may forget and get you another gift [emoji6]
> 
> Or get it as a present for yourself - we all deserve a me gift once in a while [emoji4]




2B_JM, that would work IF I didn't buy so much stuff ALL the time LOL. Plus he just bought me a Chloé handbag that I have been eyeing for a couple weeks [emoji12] I will still try anyways [emoji6]


----------



## fanofjadeite

udalrike said:


> C Rose, very nice bangle!
> 
> Fano, BEAUTIFUL rhodonite bangle!





2boys_jademommy said:


> How exciting Fano - it looks very modern and I bet will look nice with a white summer dress.



thanks, uli and jademommy


----------



## udalrike

This is a wonderful dragon bracelet, C Rose!!!
BTW, my birthday is in September too....


----------



## udalrike

You reminded me of my dragon bangle, C Rose....
Dragon bangle together with jadeite bangle from UJ





The bronze bangle does not photograph well. It looks like beautiful rosegold in real life.


----------



## udalrike




----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3367354




Udalrike, that dragon bangle is awesome!! &#10084;&#65039; it!  It looks great stacked. It looks amazing on you too [emoji4] Wowsers!!!

Great we can celebrate together [emoji6] mine is the 18th. Can't wait to shop then too [emoji12] LOL


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, C Rose!!!
Mine is the 8th! Yes, let´s celebrate together....


----------



## udalrike

I will be 50 then....


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> I will be 50 then....




50 years young huh? [emoji4] I will be 46 [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Oh and I forgot to share.  I finally found a dragon and Pearl bangle. It's a little big but I kinda like it that way [emoji7]


----------



## Lots love

Cyanide Rose said:


> Oh and I forgot to share.  I finally found a dragon and Pearl bangle. It's a little big but I kinda like it that way [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367361
> View attachment 3367362


That pretty cool congratulations


----------



## Lots love

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi Jadies! Can I just share this bracelet I've been drooling over on eBay? I was trying to think of an excuse for my DH to consider this but my birthday isn't until September lol. Look at this... It's TDF &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367205
> View attachment 3367206
> View attachment 3367207
> View attachment 3367208


Absolutely love it


----------



## udalrike

WOW!!!! It is a dream bangle, C Rose! I LOVE the colour and the carving!!!!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Lots love said:


> That pretty cool congratulations







Lots love said:


> Absolutely love it







udalrike said:


> WOW!!!! It is a dream bangle, C Rose! I LOVE the colour and the carving!!!!




Thank you so much Jadies! I have been looking for one for a while. Since I saw the beautiful ones here. Now I want a metal one [emoji6] Udalrike, I missed one last night. I fell asleep, so hopefully the seller relists it [emoji5]

I was going to attempt at fixing my grammar but it's just too early for me lol


----------



## udalrike

Can you show us the metal bangle?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Sure lemme find the listing. BRB


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Here it is [emoji5] its Sterling silver and was only $99 too!


----------



## udalrike

Great bangle!!! It is Asian, isn´t it?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> Can you show us the metal bangle?




Forgot to quote you. It's right above this post [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Yes I think so and its pretty old. I can't believe I forgot. Next time I need to set an alarm.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> Great bangle!!! It is Asian, isn´t it?




I like the screw hinge. I have a vintage 22k Diamond and Pearl bracelet with a screw hinge and it just looks like a beautiful piece of history [emoji4]


----------



## Lots love

Cyanide Rose said:


> Here it is [emoji5] its Sterling silver and was only $99 too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367367
> View attachment 3367368
> View attachment 3367369
> View attachment 3367370


That is so awesome looking


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Lots love said:


> That is so awesome looking




Thanks so much Lots love. I have a feeling I may have missed it but I found another one to bid on [emoji5]


----------



## Lots love

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks so much Lots love. I have a feeling I may have missed it but I found another one to bid on [emoji5]


Oh that's good news


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Lots love said:


> Oh that's good news




I will definitely post pictures if I finally get to purchase one [emoji4]


----------



## Lots love

Cyanide Rose said:


> I will definitely post pictures if I finally get to purchase one [emoji4]


I look forward to it


----------



## Lots love

my favorite stack I'm thinking of adding to it today if u have your arm filled they can't move and at the same time u get to enjoy them all [emoji5]


----------



## udalrike

And another dragon bangle (Viking)


----------



## udalrike




----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3367420




Very pretty udalrike! Is this one brass too?


----------



## Zeremine

Wearing orange for Reunions


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Zeremine said:


> Wearing orange for Reunions




Very pretty Zeremine! Enjoy!


----------



## Lots love




----------



## AllAboutJade

A favourite jadeite bangle  matched with a pink tourmaline bracelet!!!


----------



## Lots love

AllAboutJade said:


> A favourite jadeite bangle  matched with a pink tourmaline bracelet!!!


Love the bright green side jadetie bangle  look amazing on you


----------



## udalrike

Very beautiful, Allaboutjade!!!


----------



## Lots love

udalrike said:


> And another dragon bangle (Viking)
> 
> View attachment 3367417


I know u stack yours how many have do you wear at one time if u don't mind me asking udalrike


----------



## udalrike

Matching dragon earrings....


----------



## udalrike

I don´t wear more than 3 on one arm, LL!

The dragon bangle is bronze too, C Rose.


----------



## Lots love

Oh thank u so much I was thinking of stacking three see how heavy it will feel


----------



## Junkenpo

hi jadies!  lovely bangles!

Uli, love that bronze dragon and those earrings. 


Sterling dragon was neat, too.  I love how eclectic our tastes our on this thread... such a great variety!


----------



## crosso

Alba at the beach today &#128522;
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

crosso said:


> Alba at the beach today &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


What cool pictures [emoji79] [emoji41]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Great pics Jadies! Zeromine your bangle looks refreshing if that even makes sense. Like sherbet on a hot summer day &#128526;
As always  your stacks are amazing Uli. That's Hetian nephrite of yours is tdf. 

LotsLove beautiful pics and your house looks lovely too if you don't mind me saying &#128521;
Crosso Alba looks right at home in the sand lol! A day at the beach is always a good day &#128522;


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> Great pics Jadies! Zeromine your bangle looks refreshing if that even makes sense. Like sherbet on a hot summer day &#128526;
> As always  your stacks are amazing Uli. That's Hetian nephrite of yours is tdf.
> 
> LotsLove beautiful pics and your house looks lovely too if you don't mind me saying &#128521;
> Crosso Alba looks right at home in the sand lol! A day at the beach is always a good day &#128522;


I never mind 2boys_jademommy you are always so sweet t hank you


----------



## Lots love

so after looking and stack I decided to change things up lol I never wear my black Diamond in summer so I will see how it looks in the pool next week lol [emoji5][emoji41]


----------



## Zeremine

@2boys_jademommy Thank you!!


----------



## Junkenpo

Love the black facets, lots love!  


Nice choice for the beach, crosso!  It's neat to me how different sand looks in different locations.


----------



## Lots love

Junkenpo said:


> Love the black facets, lots love!
> 
> 
> Nice choice for the beach, crosso!  It's neat to me how different sand looks in different locations.


Thank you junkenpo so much


----------



## Jade4Me

crosso, I love Alba! Congrats and if you don't mind could you PM me the seller?

Molly0, the moon has many looks and our Luna's represent its soft dreamy glow and its dark cratered look. Congrats!

Uli, as always love your fun bold stacks!

Cyanide Rose, love your dragon pearl bangle - congrats!

2boys & fanof - love your little green jade stud earrings!

LL, nice job knotting your honey jadeite beads!

Enjoying my light green nephrite with dendrites. Here's a link on dendrites in nephrite as a FYI.
http://www.gia.edu/gems-gemology/fall-2014-nephrite-jade-guangxi-province-china


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Jadies!

Beautiful bangle, Jade4me! So these might be dendrites too:

img1.etsystatic.com/123/0/10866060/il_570xN.988108205_oszt.jpg


----------



## Jade4Me

udalrike said:


> Thank you, Jadies!
> 
> Beautiful bangle, Jade4me! So these might be dendrites too:
> 
> img1.etsystatic.com/123/0/10866060/il_570xN.988108205_oszt.jpg


Thank you, Uli! I think those are probably dendrites in that bangle!  

Happy Memorial Day weekend to the jadies in the US!


----------



## fanofjadeite

Jade4Me said:


> 2boys & fanof - love your little green jade stud earrings!
> 
> 
> thanks, jade4me  your bangle is very lovely too


----------



## fanofjadeite

uli, u came to mind when i saw this ring 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1800s-Victo...ut-Diamond-Chinese-Serpent-Ring-/301966102948


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> crosso, I love Alba! Congrats and if you don't mind could you PM me the seller?
> 
> Molly0, the moon has many looks and our Luna's represent its soft dreamy glow and its dark cratered look. Congrats!
> 
> Uli, as always love your fun bold stacks!
> 
> Cyanide Rose, love your dragon pearl bangle - congrats!
> 
> 2boys & fanof - love your little green jade stud earrings!
> 
> LL, nice job knotting your honey jadeite beads!
> 
> Enjoying my light green nephrite with dendrites. Here's a link on dendrites in nephrite as a FYI.
> http://www.gia.edu/gems-gemology/fall-2014-nephrite-jade-guangxi-province-china



I'm always learning here - love this forum and all your beutiful pics. 

The shade of green of your bangle Jade4Me is so dreamy and has that special look that only nephrite can have. The little dendrite bits brighten things up &#128522;


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> I'm always learning here - love this forum and all your beutiful pics.
> 
> The shade of green of your bangle Jade4Me is so dreamy and has that special look that only nephrite can have. The little dendrite bits brighten things up &#128522;


Yes I agree with u some many people have been working on educating us on jade [emoji41] hope u are have nice holiday


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> Yes I agree with u some many people have been working on educating us on jade [emoji41] hope u are have nice holiday



I'm in Canada not the US and so no holiday here for us we had our Victoria Day long weekend last week. Where are you Lots Love?


----------



## udalrike

Fano, VERY nice ring... Unfortunately I don´t wear rings at the moment. Even I think that 6 bangles (or bangles and bracelets) are enough....


Your bangle is gorgeous, Crosso! And the photos too!


----------



## udalrike




----------



## Jade4Me

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3368999


Uli, your UJ princess bangle looks like a sister bangle to my Luna, also from UJ! Here's her lighter side.


----------



## Lots love

I'm wondering what the top selling colors of jadeite and nephrite are any ideas I say black one


----------



## teagansmum

Hi ladies! Wow, so much to get caught up on!! 
I thought I'd add my new black jadeite pendant to the forum as he's become one of my favorite's. He's a little ghost keeper (Chung-Kwai) and has two little creatures with big eyes hiding in his cloak which are hard to show in the photo.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

crosso said:


> Alba at the beach today [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app







Lots love said:


> so after looking and stack I decided to change things up lol I never wear my black Diamond in summer so I will see how it looks in the pool next week lol [emoji5][emoji41]







Jade4Me said:


> Thank you, Uli! I think those are probably dendrites in that bangle!
> 
> Happy Memorial Day weekend to the jadies in the US!







udalrike said:


> View attachment 3368999







Jade4Me said:


> Uli, your UJ princess bangle looks like a sister bangle to my Luna, also from UJ! Here's her lighter side.







teagansmum said:


> Hi ladies! Wow, so much to get caught up on!!
> I thought I'd add my new black jadeite pendant to the forum as he's become one of my favorite's. He's a little ghost keeper (Chung-Kwai) and has two little creatures with big eyes hiding in his cloak which are hard to show in the photo.




Beautiful pieces Jadies. 

Love the all the bangles and pendants. So much to catch up on. I do love how the bangles choices show so much character and personality. So lovely Jadies [emoji5]

I hope everyone enjoyed their day [emoji4]


----------



## udalrike

Jade4me, they may be from the same boulder!!!


----------



## udalrike

http://www.gia.edu/jade-history-lore


----------



## udalrike

Tea, I have never seen such a pendant before! Where did you buy it?


----------



## udalrike

http://www.gia.edu/gia-news-research/nephrite-jade-road-evolution-green-nephrite-market


----------



## fanofjadeite

my red jade donut finally arrived today. its very translucent but i couldnt capture that in the pics.


----------



## Ixorajade

Hi ladies, long time no 'see'!   Was in hong kong last weekend..and saw many beauties along the streets.  Took a pic of a shop display...I was standing there and counting the number of digits in the price tag


----------



## Ixorajade

Beautiful red donut Fanofjadeite!


----------



## fanofjadeite

Ixorajade said:


> Beautiful red donut Fanofjadeite!


thanks, ixorajade  did u buy any jade in hong kong?


----------



## udalrike

Fano, my white Hetian bangle arrived today too...

I love your pendant. Do you have another mod shot?


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

Thanks for the picture, Ixora!!
The bi-pendant is very beautiful and , of course, the bangle!!


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

In real life, the white bangle is more "fat" looking; like in the first picture; not as glassy as in the second one


----------



## udalrike

Won´t buy it, but like the colour:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Certified-G...353-/391319071313?hash=item5b1c6f2a51:g:hQ4AA


----------



## crosso

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3369986


Gorgeous, Uli! It looks fabulous with your light green nephrite! Congratulations! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

fanofjadeite said:


> my red jade donut finally arrived today. its very translucent but i couldnt capture that in the pics.


This is really beautiful, Fan! How about some modeling shots? Oh and one with the light behind! The color and translucence look stunning. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> my red jade donut finally arrived today. its very translucent but i couldnt capture that in the pics.



I can see the translucence Fano - what a beauty! You must be so happy


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3369995



Your new bangle pairs nicely with your light green nephrite Uli. It's very white and quite translucent for nephrite.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

So much to catch up on.. ixorajade thanks for the eye candy! Any purchases on your trip?

Jade4Me and Uli - it is possible your bangles are from the same Boulder especially if you both bought it from UJ...


----------



## crosso

Wearing Calla today - I find myself drawn to lighter colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and more delicate sizes as the weather warms.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Jade4Me

fanofjadeite said:


> my red jade donut finally arrived today. its very translucent but i couldnt capture that in the pics.


Love it - such wonderful colors!


Ixorajade said:


> Hi ladies, long time no 'see'!   Was in hong kong last weekend..and saw many beauties along the streets.  Took a pic of a shop display...I was standing there and counting the number of digits in the price tag


Stunning the jade quality and their prices!  


udalrike said:


> View attachment 3369986


I love the cloud carvings and the creamy white color!


2boys_jademommy said:


> So much to catch up on.. ixorajade thanks for the eye candy! Any purchases on your trip?
> 
> Jade4Me and Uli - it is possible your bangles are from the same Boulder especially if you both bought it from UJ...


So fun to speculate!  
Any updates on your white nephrite by Allan? I'm living vicariously through you!


----------



## Ixorajade

Hee..no I didn't get any. all the shops had really beautiful pieces and at even more 'beautiful' prices.  I didn't had time to look slowly but I think I'll go back soon for a jade trip!


----------



## designergoods

fanofjadeite said:


> my red jade donut finally arrived today. its very translucent but i couldnt capture that in the pics.


Ooooh really pretty red color and texture! 



Ixorajade said:


> Hi ladies, long time no 'see'!   Was in hong kong last weekend..and saw many beauties along the streets.  Took a pic of a shop display...I was standing there and counting the number of digits in the price tag


OMGoodness what vibrant green on all pieces and high price points!


udalrike said:


> View attachment 3369986


Beautiful bangle..looks so smooth and silky like cream


crosso said:


> Wearing Calla today - I find myself drawn to lighter colors and more delicate sizes as the weather warms.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


The bangle looks lovely on you. I think it is a prefect spring bangle going into the warmer weather.


----------



## designergoods

Just got back from traveling most this month in Paris. My 24/7 bangles came with me on the trip. Here are some pictures to share with you all  - in front and top of Eiffel Tower and Pompidou Center. My DH thought I was crazy taking all these mod shots of my bangles. I told him it was for TPF


----------



## fanofjadeite

udalrike said:


> Fano, my white Hetian bangle arrived today too...
> 
> I love your pendant. Do you have another mod shot?





crosso said:


> This is really beautiful, Fan! How about some modeling shots? Oh and one with the light behind! The color and translucence look stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> 2boys_jademommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see the translucence Fano - what a beauty! You must be so happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jade4Me said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love it - such wonderful colors!
> 
> 
> 
> designergoods said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh really pretty red color and texture!
> 
> thanks, ladies. i'm so totally in love with it.  these 2 pics show the color and translucence better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## fanofjadeite

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3369986


congrats on your new bangle, uli. the carvings is very pretty


----------



## fanofjadeite

designergoods said:


> Just got back from traveling most this month in Paris. My 24/7 bangles came with me on the trip. Here are some pictures to share with you all  - in front and top of Eiffel Tower and Pompidou Center. My DH thought I was crazy taking all these mod shots of my bangles. I told him it was for TPF


beautiful scenery and gorgeous bangles, designergoods


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, Fano, Crosso, Jade4me and Designergoods! Sorry if I forgot someone!

Designer, you and your stack look wonderful!!

Crosso, great jadeite bangle!

Fano, thanks for the beautiful pics!


----------



## udalrike

Today I wear my new bangle together with the Emerald Fleck and an Japanese celluloid bangle from the 40s.


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

2boys, I forgot you... Thanks for your comment!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Just got back from traveling most this month in Paris. My 24/7 bangles came with me on the trip. Here are some pictures to share with you all  - in front and top of Eiffel Tower and Pompidou Center. My DH thought I was crazy taking all these mod shots of my bangles. I told him it was for TPF



Paris! I'm so jealous Thanks for sharing pics. It's nice to travel with jewllery. I used to not wear my favourite pieces on vacation because I worried I may lose them but they are meant to be worn &#128521;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Wearing Calla today - I find myself drawn to lighter colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and more delicate sizes as the weather warms.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



So pretty! I feel the same way Crosso and I seem to like white and green bangles more in the hotter months.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Love it - such wonderful colors!
> 
> Stunning the jade quality and their prices!
> 
> I love the cloud carvings and the creamy white color!
> 
> So fun to speculate!
> Any updates on your white nephrite by Allan? I'm living vicariously through you!



Unfortunately no updates. Allan is so busy. I requested a wider bangle and he said he will have to use a different slab of stone ( same colour/ quality) and he was supposed to get back to me but I haven't heard back.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> 2boys, I forgot you... Thanks for your comment!



No problem Uli Emerald Fleck is gorgeous and so is your new bangle! Love the floral one too &#128525;


----------



## designergoods

Fano, Uli and 2boys - Thank you for all your sweet comments and taking the time to look at the pictures I still have so much unpacking, recover from jet lag and catching up on this thread.
Traveling with my jade went fine. I was more worried about getting past security with them. Thankfully it went smoothly.

Uli, prettiest celluloid bangle I have ever seen and looks lovely paired with your others. They really pull the pastels from one another quite nicely. Is the celluloid light weight?

Fano, great mod shot. I think the size is perfect and very feminine. Where did you find such a nice piece?

2boys, I can not wait to see your Allan bangle!! So exciting...please share the progress details as you get them.


----------



## udalrike

Thank you 2 boys! I can´t wait either to see your white bangle from Allan...


----------



## udalrike

Designer, thanks! The celluloid bangle is very lightweight.


----------



## udalrike

Today stacked with my Celtic bronze bangle:


----------



## Jade4Me

crosso said:


> Wearing Calla today - I find myself drawn to lighter colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and more delicate sizes as the weather warms.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Another soft feminine beauty! I know what you mean about being drawn to lighter colors and slimmer widths in warmer weather!  


designergoods said:


> Just got back from traveling most this month in Paris. My 24/7 bangles came with me on the trip. Here are some pictures to share with you all  - in front and top of Eiffel Tower and Pompidou Center. My DH thought I was crazy taking all these mod shots of my bangles. I told him it was for TPF


How awesome you were in Paris! Hope you had a fabulous time and good weather! Thanks for sharing your stack pics! Are your bumpers bracelets or hair ties?


udalrike said:


> Today I wear my new bangle together with the Emerald Fleck and an Japanese celluloid bangle from the 40s.
> 
> View attachment 3370540





udalrike said:


> Today stacked with my Celtic bronze bangle:
> 
> View attachment 3371332
> 
> View attachment 3371333


I looked up celluloid after seeing your pretty stack and read that the first celluloid invented in the late 1800's were highly flammable! Yikes! But later they changed the composition of the material and made it safe in early 1900's. By the 40's they should definitely be OK so you are safe! Whew! I've always liked your Celtic bronze bangle, too!


----------



## Jade4Me

2boys_jademommy said:


> Unfortunately no updates. Allan is so busy. I requested a wider bangle and he said he will have to use a different slab of stone ( same colour/ quality) and he was supposed to get back to me but I haven't heard back.


He sources jade rough from all around the world so it may take time for some to reach him. He's a true artist and his sense of time for his pieces may not be the same as what we're use to for our work projects and deadlines as an example. I've heard he can take a long time to finish a piece so I'm just speculating here... If you have the patience, he seems to be worth it.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> He sources jade rough from all around the world so it may take time for some to reach him. He's a true artist and his sense of time for his pieces may not be the same as what we're use to for our work projects and deadlines as an example. I've heard he can take a long time to finish a piece so I'm just speculating here... If you have the patience, he seems to be worth it.



I'm sure he is worth it and I will wait patiently in the meantime  Will keep you all posted.


----------



## fanofjadeite

designergoods said:


> Fano, Uli and 2boys - Thank you for all your sweet comments and taking the time to look at the pictures I still have so much unpacking, recover from jet lag and catching up on this thread.
> Traveling with my jade went fine. I was more worried about getting past security with them. Thankfully it went smoothly.
> 
> Fano, great mod shot. I think the size is perfect and very feminine. Where did you find such a nice piece?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, designergoods  i got it from suzanne_corner


----------



## fanofjadeite

my new rhodonite bangle arrived today. definitely prettier than the old one.


----------



## udalrike

Gorgeous, Fano!!!

Thanks Jade4me! I really like my Celtic bangle....  (wrote bagle....    )


----------



## udalrike

2 hours ago this pendant fell on this floor and hit it 3 times. My heart stood still.
Jade is really tough!


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

Here is the right colour:


----------



## udalrike

Hetian jade.  I am really drawn to Hetian jade these days....


----------



## fanofjadeite

udalrike said:


> Gorgeous, Fano!!!
> 
> Thanks Jade4me! I really like my Celtic bangle....  (wrote bagle....    )


thanks, uli


----------



## fanofjadeite

udalrike said:


> Here is the right colour:
> 
> View attachment 3371537


pretty pendant, uli. is it new? i dont remember seeing it before.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3369986







fanofjadeite said:


> my red jade donut finally arrived today. its very translucent but i couldnt capture that in the pics.







crosso said:


> Wearing Calla today - I find myself drawn to lighter colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and more delicate sizes as the weather warms.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app







designergoods said:


> Just got back from traveling most this month in Paris. My 24/7 bangles came with me on the trip. Here are some pictures to share with you all  - in front and top of Eiffel Tower and Pompidou Center. My DH thought I was crazy taking all these mod shots of my bangles. I told him it was for TPF







udalrike said:


> Today I wear my new bangle together with the Emerald Fleck and an Japanese celluloid bangle from the 40s.
> 
> View attachment 3370540







udalrike said:


> Today stacked with my Celtic bronze bangle:
> 
> View attachment 3371332
> 
> View attachment 3371333







fanofjadeite said:


> my new rhodonite bangle arrived today. definitely prettier than the old one.







udalrike said:


> Here is the right colour:
> 
> View attachment 3371537




Fano I love the colors in your pendant. What a great find, where did you get it? Your new bangle is quite lovely too. I love the tone[emoji4]

Udalrike, what can I say? All your pieces are gorgeous and you combine them all so beautifully. I need to read up on hetian Jade, it's so unique, I really like how it's looks on you.  I can see why it is a favorite of yours[emoji5]

Crosso, that bangle looks great on you. I love her name and her color is amazing! The weather does make you want to wear light bright colors. I really like princess bangles and this one is a beauty!

Designergoods, Welcome Back! I can tell you had a wonderful time on your vacation[emoji4] Your stack is TDF! Thank you for sharing your lovely photos. Ahh... Paris! I'm so jealous. Glad to have you back but Paris... Wow, I bet it was hard to leave [emoji6]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Jade4Me said:


> Uli, your UJ princess bangle looks like a sister bangle to my Luna, also from UJ! Here's her lighter side.




Jade4Me, Luna is gorgeous! It looks like a princess bangle. It's just beautiful, I wish I could find more princess bangles in my size. I really do adore them. You and Udalrike have found a real gem&#10084;&#65039; Well two gems [emoji5]


----------



## designergoods

Jade4me, great weather in Paris. Mid60-70's with some light drizzle here and there, so had to bring a lot of layers for all types of weather. Really packed to the max with carry-on. The bumpers are similar to the key rings. They are comfortable and waterproof to stay on while bathing. 
BTW, rec'd the stretchy string and will need to start my Wilma project  Any new projects your working on?

Fano, really like the pinkish red color of your new bangle. I love all the different colors that natural stones can bring. Thanks for sharing and great find from SC!

Uli, oh dear I bet your heart stopped dropping your pendant. I am glad to hear it is safe and non injured. Its a beauty! I think I would officially like to raid your jewelry box,  you have quite the collection 

CR, thank you great time in Paris and I am already ready to go back! I did miss my children though. I had my eye out for jade while I was there. Did find a little mineral shop in Printemps but for the quality and price it wasn't worth it to me. What are you wearing today my dear?


----------



## designergoods

sorry, not sure why or how that jewelry link got added and cant be removed


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> Jade4me, great weather in Paris. Mid60-70's with some light drizzle here and there, so had to bring a lot of layers for all types of weather. Really packed to the max with carry-on. The bumpers are similar to the key rings. They are comfortable and waterproof to stay on while bathing.
> BTW, rec'd the stretchy string and will need to start my Wilma project  Any new projects your working on?
> 
> Fano, really like the pinkish red color of your new bangle. I love all the different colors that natural stones can bring. Thanks for sharing and great find from SC!
> 
> Uli, oh dear I bet your heart stopped dropping your pendant. I am glad to hear it is safe and non injured. Its a beauty! I think I would officially like to raid your jewelry box,  you have quite the collection
> 
> CR, thank you great time in Paris and I am already ready to go back! I did miss my children though. I had my eye out for jade while I was there. Did find a little mineral shop in Printemps but for the quality and price it wasn't worth it to me. What are you wearing today my dear?







designergoods said:


> sorry, not sure why or how that jewelry link got added and cant be removed




Hi DG! I bet you did miss them and they missed you guys [emoji5] It's the last day of school today and it was a half day, so just hanging out at home with my little one...watching the rain. I'm wearing this today. I have really been loving beads lately [emoji4].


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> sorry, not sure why or how that jewelry link got added and cant be removed




I think the link is advertisement from purseforum.


----------



## designergoods

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi DG! I bet you did miss them and they missed you guys [emoji5] It's the last day of school today and it was a half day, so just hanging out at home with my little one...watching the rain. I'm wearing this today. I have really been loving beads lately [emoji4].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3372321


Gorgeous stack CR! The silver details on  your bangles are gorgy along with your beads. Cant miss a comment on your Hello Kitty ring too - my DD would love that (and me too
My kids last day is next week and it is in the upper 90's here! Enjoy the start of summer break and thanks for sharing!


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, dear Designer! New stack for you today :


----------



## udalrike

C Rose, you look like a Chinese princess.....


----------



## crosso

Beautiful stacks DG, CR and Uli!!!
Designergoods, you lucky girl!! Your Paris pics are wonderful! Hope you had a fabulous time and will enjoy the memories for a long time. Did you do other shopping?&#128520;
I'm stacking today too - Sweet Dreams and another no name light lav/green bangle on the right and Seafoam on the left, with my pale blue green pi pendant. I'm decked out in jade today &#128512;
Funny how these bangles photograph so much better in indoor light.


Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

crosso said:


> Beautiful stacks DG, CR and Uli!!!
> Designergoods, you lucky girl!! Your Paris pics are wonderful! Hope you had a fabulous time and will enjoy the memories for a long time. Did you do other shopping?&#128520;
> I'm stacking today too - Sweet Dreams and another no name light lav/green bangle on the right and Seafoam on the left, with my pale blue green pi pendant. I'm decked out in jade today &#128512;
> Funny how these bangles photograph so much better in indoor light.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Oops, no pics! Here they are -
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

fanofjadeite said:


> my new rhodonite bangle arrived today. definitely prettier than the old one. [emoji14]


Very cool, Fan, what intense color this one has! It's beautiful! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> Gorgeous stack CR! The silver details on  your bangles are gorgy along with your beads. Cant miss a comment on your Hello Kitty ring too - my DD would love that (and me too
> My kids last day is next week and it is in the upper 90's here! Enjoy the start of summer break and thanks for sharing!







udalrike said:


> Thanks, dear Designer! New stack for you today :
> 
> View attachment 3372451







udalrike said:


> C Rose, you look like a Chinese princess.....







crosso said:


> Oops, no pics! Here they are -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app




DG, Thank you so much! I do adore hello kitty[emoji4] Lucky you! I would have liked one more week because finding swim lessons and gymnastics is proving to be a bit of a chore. Camp wilderness starts in another week [emoji5]

Thanks so much Udalrike! I &#10084;&#65039; your stack. Dragons have been on my search list lately and I just love yours [emoji4]

Beautiful bangles crosso, they look so much alike. Very pretty coloring and all your pieces just look wonderful together and your bumper is perfect [emoji6]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

fanofjadeite said:


> my new rhodonite bangle arrived today. definitely prettier than the old one.




Gorgeous Fano! Your bumpers look really cool [emoji4] and your wide carved bangle is TDF!


----------



## udalrike

Crosso, you have such beautiful bangles!!! Wow!!!


----------



## udalrike

Love your donut too!


----------



## udalrike

I really like this pixiu/coin pendant:


----------



## udalrike

Does it look like Mutton fat? Fano?


----------



## udalrike

I don´t think that it IS Mutton fat but do you think it looks similar?


----------



## udalrike

This is beautiful too:


----------



## designergoods

Uli, your stack is very chic! Enjoy looking at all your nephrites in your collection and those pendant carvings are so unique too! I have a few pendants but never find myself grabbing for them. I think I need to put them on a chain as I find the cord a bit of a hassle.

CR, I am totally enjoying the last few days before the end of school. Glad you are keeping the kids busy as will I with them doing sports over the entire summer. My DD will be doing 3 types of dance lessons and my DS does year round swimming (2-2.5 hrs/day). Gotta keep them busy!!!

Cross, lovely bangles and doughnut! I really like how the lavender is mirrored with your bead bumper and the pendant looks well on your skin tone.
Thanks for the comps on Paris and my stack. Going with my DH I tried to do as much shopping as possible as it isn't his favorite thing by far. Managed to look at some fashion houses (Hermes flagship store along with Chanel and smaller French boutiques) and if you like pastries, it is pastry heaven! I did get my share, DAILY, of Parisian sweets. Good thing we were walking 7-13 miles/day to burn them off. Here are some more photos for you!


----------



## udalrike

Designer, thanks! Great jewelry, great smile and great picture of the Tour Eiffel!!! 

I sometimes attach my jade pendants to a leather cord.
If you have time, can you show your pendants please?


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, C Rose! The dragon bracelet is from Etsy.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> Uli, your stack is very chic! Enjoy looking at all your nephrites in your collection and those pendant carvings are so unique too! I have a few pendants but never find myself grabbing for them. I think I need to put them on a chain as I find the cord a bit of a hassle.
> 
> CR, I am totally enjoying the last few days before the end of school. Glad you are keeping the kids busy as will I with them doing sports over the entire summer. My DD will be doing 3 types of dance lessons and my DS does year round swimming (2-2.5 hrs/day). Gotta keep them busy!!!
> 
> Cross, lovely bangles and doughnut! I really like how the lavender is mirrored with your bead bumper and the pendant looks well on your skin tone.
> Thanks for the comps on Paris and my stack. Going with my DH I tried to do as much shopping as possible as it isn't his favorite thing by far. Managed to look at some fashion houses (Hermes flagship store along with Chanel and smaller French boutiques) and if you like pastries, it is pastry heaven! I did get my share, DAILY, of Parisian sweets. Good thing we were walking 7-13 miles/day to burn them off. Here are some more photos for you!




Nice! You are working the stack girl! &#10084;&#65039; them especially (I hope I have this right) seasons, the one in the middle is just TDF[emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> Thank you, C Rose! The dragon bracelet is from Etsy.




Udalrike, you find all the good stuff [emoji4] I think I need to shop more sites. I have never purchased anything from etsy, so I must check etsy out!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

C-Rose, Uli and Crosso I love your stacks!!
And Uli I do think it looks similar to mutton fat. I think the term mutton fat refers to white Hetian nephrite that has that really creamy, oily sheen to it.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

DG great pics - Seasons and your other two bangles look lovely in Paris&#128521; You have a gorgeous smile
My kids will be somewhat busy this summer. We have three weeks total vacation and they will do three weeks of day camp. The rest of the time they will go to their grandparents during the day. Swimming lessons on the weekend but wow your son swims 2 hours a day?!?!


----------



## fanofjadeite

crosso said:


> Very cool, Fan, what intense color this one has! It's beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


thanks, crosso  love your lavender stack, btw  sooo sweet looking


----------



## fanofjadeite

Cyanide Rose said:


> Gorgeous Fano! Your bumpers look really cool [emoji4] and your wide carved bangle is TDF!


thanks, cyanide rose


----------



## fanofjadeite

udalrike said:


> Does it look like Mutton fat? Fano?


yes, uli, it does look like mutton fat to me. r u getting it?


----------



## fanofjadeite

designergoods said:


> Uli, your stack is very chic! Enjoy looking at all your nephrites in your collection and those pendant carvings are so unique too! I have a few pendants but never find myself grabbing for them. I think I need to put them on a chain as I find the cord a bit of a hassle.
> 
> CR, I am totally enjoying the last few days before the end of school. Glad you are keeping the kids busy as will I with them doing sports over the entire summer. My DD will be doing 3 types of dance lessons and my DS does year round swimming (2-2.5 hrs/day). Gotta keep them busy!!!
> 
> Cross, lovely bangles and doughnut! I really like how the lavender is mirrored with your bead bumper and the pendant looks well on your skin tone.
> Thanks for the comps on Paris and my stack. Going with my DH I tried to do as much shopping as possible as it isn't his favorite thing by far. Managed to look at some fashion houses (Hermes flagship store along with Chanel and smaller French boutiques) and if you like pastries, it is pastry heaven! I did get my share, DAILY, of Parisian sweets. Good thing we were walking 7-13 miles/day to burn them off. Here are some more photos for you!


thanks for the beautiful pics, designergoods. u look lovely


----------



## Junkenpo

hi jadies!  love the mod pics and on-site travel pics shared!  


It's been awhile since I've posted any Smoke pics,so I thought I'd share a shot from yesterday. Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> hi jadies!  love the mod pics and on-site travel pics shared!
> 
> 
> It's been awhile since I've posted any Smoke pics,so I thought I'd share a shot from yesterday. Hope all is well with everyone!



Smokin hot!! &#128526;


----------



## Lian828

Hello fellow jade lovers!

This is my very first post to the forum. I have browsed through several of your discussions prior to registering. I am excited to interact with others who also share a fondness of jade.

Please bear with me as I am new and learn how the forum works.


----------



## udalrike

Hello Lian! Welcome!!
Please show us your jades....


----------



## udalrike

Thanks 2 boys and Fano!
I think I will wait some time before buying a new pendant. Trying to enjoy what I already have.


----------



## udalrike

Wearing this today:


----------



## udalrike

Looks like dust in the close-up....


----------



## Lian828

udalrike said:


> Hello Lian! Welcome!!
> Please show us your jades....



Thank you for the welcome!

I have enjoyed seeing many of the beautiful jade pieces you all have shared from your collections. It's just recently that I decided to start my own jade collection, and so far I have purchased and received one beaded jadeite necklace on eBay that came with a GIA report certifying that the jadeite is neither dyed nor polymer impregnated. The seller was even so kind to gift me a white jadeite Happy Buddha pendant. I will share photos of the necklace and Buddha piece in another post.

I am in the process of acquiring my very first jadeite bangle that I selected from the Mason-Kay Online Showroom. In my research on jade, I learned that Mason-Kay is the only retail jewelry company in the US that has the special equipment to detect dyes and polymers in treated jade, and all the jade they offer is guaranteed to be Type A. They allowed me to do a payment plan on the bangle I wanted, and it will be paid off on the 1st of July, so I should have it (hopefully) by my birthday, which is on the 9th!

The first photo of my bangle is the one that was displayed within their Online Showroom. I requested additional pics, and so the second is one of a few cell phone shots that were taken of the bangle and text to me. I can hardly wait to have it in my possession.


----------



## Lian828

udalrike said:


> Wearing this today:
> 
> View attachment 3374576


That is adorable!


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Lian!  
Love your Mason Kay bangle!!! 
Although yours is much more beautiful than mine it reminds me of my bangle from UJ:


----------



## udalrike




----------



## Lian828

udalrike said:


> Thank you, Lian!
> Love your Mason Kay bangle!!!
> Although yours is much more beautiful than mine it reminds me of my bangle from UJ:
> 
> View attachment 3374602


That is lovely!

I do want to ask if any of you who have purchased jade from either Ultimate Jadeite (eBay) or JoJo (www.JadeFineJewelry.com) have sent a piece in to GIA to confirm what you received was in fact Type A jadeite. I'm fairly convinced that the jadeite JoJo offers (as well as the jadeite items listed on www.JadeBuddhaShop.com) are genuine and untreated, but I really would like to know for sure. I have so many items I'm interested in from the various sites bookmarked.


----------



## Lian828

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3374604


Wow! Lovely colors!


----------



## udalrike

Lian, thanks! No, I have never sent a piece to GIA.

Maybe you want to read this.

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/the-reputable-jade-sellers-list-884042.html


----------



## Lian828

udalrike said:


> Lian, thanks! No, I have never sent a piece to GIA.
> 
> Maybe you want to read this.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/the-reputable-jade-sellers-list-884042.html


Awesome! I will be sure to subscribe to that thread. 

I would absolutely LOVE to have a nephrite bangle custom made by Allan from Jade Divers.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lian828 said:


> Thank you for the welcome!
> 
> I have enjoyed seeing many of the beautiful jade pieces you all have shared from your collections. It's just recently that I decided to start my own jade collection, and so far I have purchased and received one beaded jadeite necklace on eBay that came with a GIA report certifying that the jadeite is neither dyed nor polymer impregnated. The seller was even so kind to gift me a white jadeite Happy Buddha pendant. I will share photos of the necklace and Buddha piece in another post.
> 
> I am in the process of acquiring my very first jadeite bangle that I selected from the Mason-Kay Online Showroom. In my research on jade, I learned that Mason-Kay is the only retail jewelry company in the US that has the special equipment to detect dyes and polymers in treated jade, and all the jade they offer is guaranteed to be Type A. They allowed me to do a payment plan on the bangle I wanted, and it will be paid off on the 1st of July, so I should have it (hopefully) by my birthday, which is on the 9th!
> 
> The first photo of my bangle is the one that was displayed within their Online Showroom. I requested additional pics, and so the second is one of a few cell phone shots that were taken of the bangle and text to me. I can hardly wait to have it in my possession.



Welcome Lian! How exciting to be waiting for your first bangle  It looks to be a beauty - can't wait to see your mod shots.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lian828 said:


> That is lovely!
> 
> I do want to ask if any of you who have purchased jade from either Ultimate Jadeite (eBay) or JoJo (www.JadeFineJewelry.com) have sent a piece in to GIA to confirm what you received was in fact Type A jadeite. I'm fairly convinced that the jadeite JoJo offers (as well as the jadeite items listed on www.JadeBuddhaShop.com) are genuine and untreated, but I really would like to know for sure. I have so many items I'm interested in from the various sites bookmarked.



I did purchase once from JoJo and they included a certificate. I have not sent for further testing as the bangle I bought was not very expensive and I also trust them as a seller. Many Jadies here have bought from them. Also my bangle is nephrite and from what I understand there is less chance of treated nephrite compared with jadeite. I am totally happy with my bangle and have to say that their customer service is excellent. Emails are promptly returned and while English may not be a first language for them, they try their best to answer all questions and address concerns. Totally recommend. 
I almost bought from UJ as well but unfortunately the bangle I was interested in got sold.


----------



## udalrike

I myself bought from gojade, UJ , Gege, Suzanne corner, 3jade and unijade.
The bangle from Allan was a gift.


----------



## udalrike

And I once bought from a shop on etsy but can´t remember the name.


----------



## designergoods

CR, thank you for the compliments on the photos girl and Seasons :kiss:! Yes, that is the bangle in the middle and just had her over a year now. Which bangle is your oldest?
2boys, thank you for the kind words. Sounds like you will have a fun summer and that is great the kids will keep busy too! I think swimming is a great, non-impact sport. My son has been doing competitive swimming since he was 8 (I did as well up until graduating college). Now he aged up to the 11-12 age group and trying to get up to the new faster time standards. Love to hear how it goes
fano, thank you!!!Have you been wearing your new pendant and bangle often? I just love the red color 
junkenpo, wow, cant get over the beauty of Smoke!
Lian, Welcome! and gorgeous bangle you will be getting! Congrats and look forward to the mod shots. I have purchased from jojo and UJ - both have been great. This may help with reputable sellers:
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/the-reputable-jade-sellers-list-884042.html
Uli, love the pendant and thank you for the compliment  Here is my small collection of pendants. The green spittor is the largest and the transparent leaf, the smallest. I should try to be mindful and wear them more often. Do you wear your heavy pendants on the leather cord?


----------



## udalrike

Designer, thanks for the picture!!!! I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the spittor!!!! The other are marvellous too. It depends: Some cords are ok, the others I have replaced.


----------



## udalrike

May I ask where you bought the green spittor?


----------



## designergoods

Thanks Uli, got her off Orientalart eBay. Which pendant is your largest?


----------



## fanofjadeite

designergoods said:


> CR, thank you for the compliments on the photos girl and Seasons :kiss:! Yes, that is the bangle in the middle and just had her over a year now. Which bangle is your oldest?
> 2boys, thank you for the kind words. Sounds like you will have a fun summer and that is great the kids will keep busy too! I think swimming is a great, non-impact sport. My son has been doing competitive swimming since he was 8 (I did as well up until graduating college). Now he aged up to the 11-12 age group and trying to get up to the new faster time standards. Love to hear how it goes
> fano, thank you!!!Have you been wearing your new pendant and bangle often? I just love the red color
> junkenpo, wow, cant get over the beauty of Smoke!
> Lian, Welcome! and gorgeous bangle you will be getting! Congrats and look forward to the mod shots. I have purchased from jojo and UJ - both have been great. This may help with reputable sellers:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/the-reputable-jade-sellers-list-884042.html
> Uli, love the pendant and thank you for the compliment  Here is my small collection of pendants. The green spittor is the largest and the transparent leaf, the smallest. I should try to be mindful and wear them more often. Do you wear your heavy pendants on the leather cord?


lovely pendants, designergoods  i especially love the ruyi and spittor pendants. i have been wearing my new donut and rhodonite bangle 24/7 since the day i got them.


----------



## designergoods

Thanks fano! That is wonderful you are wearing and enjoying your new additions. May I ask if you bathe and sleep with your pendant too? Also, does rhodonite change the more you wear it?


----------



## fanofjadeite

designergoods said:


> Thanks fano! That is wonderful you are wearing and enjoying your new additions. May I ask if you bathe and sleep with your pendant too? Also, does rhodonite change the more you wear it?


yes, i bathe and sleep with my pendant too. same for my rhodonite bangle. i dont remove my bangles/pendants when i bathe and sleep. so far, i dont notice any change in the bangle. maybe rhodonite doesnt change with prolonged wear?


----------



## teagansmum

udalrike said:


> Wearing this today:
> 
> View attachment 3374576



Hi Uli! So funny as I just bought one of those last week and waiting for it's arrival!! It's so cute!!


----------



## teagansmum

designergoods said:


> Uli, your stack is very chic! Enjoy looking at all your nephrites in your collection and those pendant carvings are so unique too! I have a few pendants but never find myself grabbing for them. I think I need to put them on a chain as I find the cord a bit of a hassle.
> 
> CR, I am totally enjoying the last few days before the end of school. Glad you are keeping the kids busy as will I with them doing sports over the entire summer. My DD will be doing 3 types of dance lessons and my DS does year round swimming (2-2.5 hrs/day). Gotta keep them busy!!!
> 
> Cross, lovely bangles and doughnut! I really like how the lavender is mirrored with your bead bumper and the pendant looks well on your skin tone.
> Thanks for the comps on Paris and my stack. Going with my DH I tried to do as much shopping as possible as it isn't his favorite thing by far. Managed to look at some fashion houses (Hermes flagship store along with Chanel and smaller French boutiques) and if you like pastries, it is pastry heaven! I did get my share, DAILY, of Parisian sweets. Good thing we were walking 7-13 miles/day to burn them off. Here are some more photos for you!



Such lovely photos!! Your stack is beautiful and I bet it drew much attention to those who don't even know much about jade! If I had seen you, I would have stopped you to admire your jade! Very safe spacers to wear with three bangles to keep them protected. Very classy and such a beautiful lady!


----------



## teagansmum

Uli, sorry for missing your question on my black ghost keep pendant. I got him from a seller on Ebay and have been wearing him every day since I got him. 
Designergoods your pendant are so pretty! I wear my heavier pendants on nylon knotted cords but I like the idea of leather.
Today I'm wearing Faith (a light and dark green bangle with a hue of lavender blue in different lighting) which is one of my first bangles and got through some tough times last year.




....and Mylasia which is my favorite bangle that never leaves my right wrist.


----------



## Lots love

teagansmum said:


> Uli, sorry for missing your question on my black ghost keep pendant. I got him from a seller on Ebay and have been wearing him every day since I got him.
> Designergoods your pendant are so pretty! I wear my heavier pendants on nylon knotted cords but I like the idea of leather.
> Today I'm wearing Faith (a light and dark green bangle with a hue of lavender blue in different lighting) which is one of my first bangles and got through some tough times last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and Mylasia which is my favorite bangle that never leaves my right wrist.


Absolutely love your two so beautiful looking [emoji8]  thank you for sharing


----------



## Lots love

Junkenpo said:


> hi jadies!  love the mod pics and on-site travel pics shared!
> 
> 
> It's been awhile since I've posted any Smoke pics,so I thought I'd share a shot from yesterday. Hope all is well with everyone!


Absolutely love your favorite smoke bangle looks so shinny on u


----------



## Lots love

I'm so happy that everyone has at least one permit jadeite Bangle they wear forever they are all very special and have special place in our hearts I do believe in jadetie karma. I've read about it and its true our jadeite Bangle find us [emoji5] [emoji5]


----------



## Lots love

my favorite two


----------



## Lian828

2boys_jademommy said:


> Welcome Lian! How exciting to be waiting for your first bangle  It looks to be a beauty - can't wait to see your mod shots.


Thank you, jademommy, for the welcome! How old are your two boys? I am a mommy to two girls, a three-year-old and a one-year-old who will turn two next month. resents


----------



## Lian828

udalrike said:


> I myself bought from gojade, UJ , Gege, Suzanne corner, 3jade and unijade.
> The bangle from Allan was a gift.


Wow! How blessed you are to have been gifted a bangle from Allan! I have "stalked" his Facebook pages and have been in awe of his creations!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lian828 said:


> Thank you, jademommy, for the welcome! How old are your two boys? I am a mommy to two girls, a three-year-old and a one-year-old who will turn two next month. resents[/QUOTE
> 
> Mine are 11 and 9. They are very sweet and will listento me talk about Jade - for a bit anyway before running off lol!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> CR, thank you for the compliments on the photos girl and Seasons :kiss:! Yes, that is the bangle in the middle and just had her over a year now. Which bangle is your oldest?
> 2boys, thank you for the kind words. Sounds like you will have a fun summer and that is great the kids will keep busy too! I think swimming is a great, non-impact sport. My son has been doing competitive swimming since he was 8 (I did as well up until graduating college). Now he aged up to the 11-12 age group and trying to get up to the new faster time standards. Love to hear how it goes
> fano, thank you!!!Have you been wearing your new pendant and bangle often? I just love the red color
> junkenpo, wow, cant get over the beauty of Smoke!
> Lian, Welcome! and gorgeous bangle you will be getting! Congrats and look forward to the mod shots. I have purchased from jojo and UJ - both have been great. This may help with reputable sellers:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/the-reputable-jade-sellers-list-884042.html
> Uli, love the pendant and thank you for the compliment  Here is my small collection of pendants. The green spittor is the largest and the transparent leaf, the smallest. I should try to be mindful and wear them more often. Do you wear your heavy pendants on the leather cord?



Pretty pendants DG! My favourite is the peach coloured one. It would also look nice with a yellow or rose gold chain.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> Uli, sorry for missing your question on my black ghost keep pendant. I got him from a seller on Ebay and have been wearing him every day since I got him.
> Designergoods your pendant are so pretty! I wear my heavier pendants on nylon knotted cords but I like the idea of leather.
> Today I'm wearing Faith (a light and dark green bangle with a hue of lavender blue in different lighting) which is one of my first bangles and got through some tough times last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and Mylasia which is my favorite bangle that never leaves my right wrist.



Gorgeous bangles Tea.  I love love love the contrast of colours on Faith. I'm glad she saw you though trying times. im sure she is very special as is your favourite bangle


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> my favorite two



The black and gold theme look great on you LL. Your faceted bangle is one of my faves &#128521;


----------



## teagansmum

JKP, it's so nice to see you're still enjoying Smoke.
Thank you 2boys and Lots love and welcome to the forum Lian. Can't wait for you to get jade fever and start showing us modeling shots of your bangles.


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> The black and gold theme look great on you LL. Your faceted bangle is one of my faves &#128521;


Thank u so much it's mine too I've wear this o n e the most fits so comfy I don t even know I'm wearing it [emoji5] [emoji5]


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> Gorgeous bangles Tea.  I love love love the contrast of colours on Faith. I'm glad she saw you though trying times. im sure she is very special as is your favourite bangle


You said that perfectly 2boys_jademommy


----------



## Lots love

Lian828 said:


> Hello fellow jade lovers!
> 
> This is my very first post to the forum. I have browsed through several of your discussions prior to registering. I am excited to interact with others who also share a fondness of jade.
> 
> Please bear with me as I am new and learn how the forum works.


Welcome to the fun and informative jadetie blog I know you will find that jade is very addictive I can't wait to see your collection grow[emoji41] [emoji5] [emoji253]


----------



## Lots love

teagansmum said:


> JKP, it's so nice to see you're still enjoying Smoke.
> Thank you 2boys and Lots love and welcome to the forum Lian. Can't wait for you to get jade fever and start showing us modeling shots of your bangles.


Your bangle look so similar to my midnight I love the colors and pattern of yours I'm so glad that yours brought you comfort when u needed it the most. And I absolutely love the name faith can I ask why you chose that name which I love please


----------



## Lots love

here's my midnight my special piece [emoji8]


----------



## teagansmum

Lots love said:


> here's my midnight my special piece [emoji8]



Sweet dreams Lotslove and Midnight.


----------



## Lots love

teagansmum said:


> Sweet dreams Lotslove and Midnight. [emoji813]


Thank you [emoji292] [emoji135]


----------



## udalrike

Tea, the panda pendant is a great choice!

Designer, here are my biggest and my heaviest (the toad) pendant:


----------



## Millicat

designergoods said:


> Uli, your stack is very chic! Enjoy looking at all your nephrites in your collection and those pendant carvings are so unique too! I have a few pendants but never find myself grabbing for them. I think I need to put them on a chain as I find the cord a bit of a hassle.
> 
> CR, I am totally enjoying the last few days before the end of school. Glad you are keeping the kids busy as will I with them doing sports over the entire summer. My DD will be doing 3 types of dance lessons and my DS does year round swimming (2-2.5 hrs/day). Gotta keep them busy!!!
> 
> Cross, lovely bangles and doughnut! I really like how the lavender is mirrored with your bead bumper and the pendant looks well on your skin tone.
> Thanks for the comps on Paris and my stack. Going with my DH I tried to do as much shopping as possible as it isn't his favorite thing by far. Managed to look at some fashion houses (Hermes flagship store along with Chanel and smaller French boutiques) and if you like pastries, it is pastry heaven! I did get my share, DAILY, of Parisian sweets. Good thing we were walking 7-13 miles/day to burn them off. Here are some more photos for you!



DD, remind me where you bought your slim lavender bangle from, I know I read it a while ago but have forgotten, I love it


----------



## designergoods

tea, thank you for the sweet words. Please stop me anytime you see me and we can talk jade  I do wear the bumpers with my bangles all the time to protect them from banging too hard against each other, especially when I work out. I am glad to hear that you wear your heavy pendants with a cord too. I feel with the weight that something thicker may be a little more comfortable but haven't found any good options yet. Also, your Mylasia and Faith are TDF! I really like the flowers on both and the soothing vibe to Faith. I think they are both lovely.


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy for u


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> tea, thank you for the sweet words. Please stop me anytime you see me and we can talk jade [emoji14] I do wear the bumpers with my bangles all the time to protect them from banging too hard against each other, especially when I work out. I am glad to hear that you wear your heavy pendants with a cord too. I feel with the weight that something thicker may be a little more comfortable but haven't found any good options yet. Also, your Mylasia and Faith are TDF! I really like the flowers on both and the soothing vibe to Faith. I think they are both lovely.


Absolutely love your stack of jadetie [emoji257]


----------



## designergoods

LL, gorgeous bangle shots. Really like what you have done with your beads and cant get over the beauty of the faceted one 
2boys, thanks. The pendant is actually a yellow but I like your idea of pairing it with gold or a rose chain! Do you wear any pendants often?

Uli, love your pendants! I do remember your toad one now. It looks to have some lavender color to it? I really like the plump body and carving to it. I am trying to figure out a way to wear my "Toad" more often. Perhaps a solid gold choker style. I was thinking something like this to balance out the weight more around the back part of my neck:


----------



## designergoods

Millicat said:


> DD, remind me where you bought your slim lavender bangle from, I know I read it a while ago but have forgotten, I love it


HI Mili, I got Blush from Churk. He was great to work with and so upfront with EVERYTHING so no surprises. Good luck in your search and let us know how it goes


----------



## designergoods

Lots love said:


> 2boys_jademommy for u


Super pretty and looks so refreshing like mint chip ice cream!


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> LL, gorgeous bangle shots. Really like what you have done with your beads and cant get over the beauty of the faceted one
> 2boys, thanks. The pendant is actually a yellow but I like your idea of pairing it with gold or a rose chain! Do you wear any pendants often?
> 
> Uli, love your pendants! I do remember your toad one now. It looks to have some lavender color to it? I really like the plump body and carving to it. I am trying to figure out a way to wear my "Toad" more often. Perhaps a solid gold choker style. I was thinking something like this to balance out the weight more around the back part of my neck:


Thank u so much that one looks amazing had to take my beads bracelet off due to gardening lol fall off so now I have to put it back on I love the yellow beads on my bracelet I get good vibes from them[emoji253]


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> Super pretty and looks so refreshing like mint chip ice cream!


Thank u so much this one I've had awhile too small so I look at it smile hopefully I'll find something I can do with it


----------



## Lots love

[emoji8] [emoji272] [emoji272]


----------



## crosso

Koi Kiss and beads in the lare afternoon sun &#128522;
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> 2boys_jademommy for u



OH wow it's beautiful!


----------



## Lots love

Yes it is


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> LL, gorgeous bangle shots. Really like what you have done with your beads and cant get over the beauty of the faceted one
> 2boys, thanks. The pendant is actually a yellow but I like your idea of pairing it with gold or a rose chain! Do you wear any pendants often?
> 
> Uli, love your pendants! I do remember your toad one now. It looks to have some lavender color to it? I really like the plump body and carving to it. I am trying to figure out a way to wear my "Toad" more often. Perhaps a solid gold choker style. I was thinking something like this to balance out the weight more around the back part of my neck:



Yes I think a dainty yellow or rose gold chain would look sweet with the yellow pendant I have one Jade pendant but it's a bit dressy for everyday wear. I have a few pendants that I wear at times but I'm not really a necklace person


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Koi Kiss and beads in the lare afternoon sun &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



Hey Crosso - your pale lavender beads look amazing against your skin and paired with your top! Koi Kiss is a beauty. I forget - is Koi Kiss from Suzannes Corner?


----------



## Molly0

Love Koi Kiss Crosso!  One of my favorites

Does anyone here use the jade wrinkle roller?
I picked one up today to give it a try and I must admit it is wonderfully cooling at a very hot 38 degrees Celsius and it makes sense that it would be a good thing for pores and facial lymphatic drainage.   
Anyone else used one?


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hey Crosso - your pale lavender beads look amazing against your skin and paired with your top! Koi Kiss is a beauty. I forget - is Koi Kiss from Suzannes Corner?


Thanks, 2boys_jademommy! Actually, these are my pale green beads - almost exactly the same shade as the bead bracelet. Strange how jade colors shift in different light! 
Yes, Koi Kiss is from SC  - a leap of faith that was well rewarded, as it was described as "green with brown" and did not have very good pictures. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

Molly0 said:


> Love Koi Kiss Crosso!  One of my favorites
> 
> Does anyone here use the jade wrinkle roller?
> I picked one up today to give it a try and I must admit it is wonderfully cooling at a very hot 38 degrees Celsius and it makes sense that it would be a good thing for pores and facial lymphatic drainage.
> Anyone else used one?


Thanks,  Molly!  
That is so cool! (Literally, lol!) How do you use it, by itself or to apply lotions and such? Bet the cool jade would feel great on your forehead for a tension headache too.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Thanks, 2boys_jademommy! Actually, these are my pale green beads - almost exactly the same shade as the bead bracelet. Strange how jade colors shift in different light!
> Yes, Koi Kiss is from SC  - a leap of faith that was well rewarded, as it was described as "green with brown" and did not have very good pictures.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



I can see your bead bracelet is pale green but the beaded necklace really looks like a soft lavender in the pic - so amazing the effects of lighting on Jade. 
Yes Suzanne's items are often a nice surprise. How those citrusy orange dots can be described as brown is beyond me lol! You totally scored with Koi Kiss &#128512;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Molly0 said:


> Love Koi Kiss Crosso!  One of my favorites
> 
> Does anyone here use the jade wrinkle roller?
> I picked one up today to give it a try and I must admit it is wonderfully cooling at a very hot 38 degrees Celsius and it makes sense that it would be a good thing for pores and facial lymphatic drainage.
> Anyone else used one?



Never used one but I have heard of it. It's also supposed to be good if you have puffy eyes. Also for tightening the skin around the neck and jawline area. Where did you get yours?


----------



## Lian828

teagansmum said:


> welcome to the forum Lian. Can't wait for you to get jade fever and start showing us modeling shots of your bangles.



Thank you, teagansmum! I believe I've already caught the jade fever as I find myself reading articles about jade and looking at pieces online in my spare time.

Here are pics of my first jade purchase that I mentioned in a previous post. I made an offer on eBay for a Type A jadeite necklace with an accompanying GIA certificate that the more than helpful seller was willing to accept. He was even so kind to gift me a white jadeite Happy Buddha pendant. I treasure these items and hope to have a nice collection to pass on to my daughters someday.


----------



## Lots love

Lian828 said:


> Thank you, teagansmum! I believe I've already caught the jade fever as I find myself reading articles about jade and looking at pieces online in my spare time.
> 
> Here are pics of my first jade purchase that I mentioned in a previous post. I made an offer on eBay for a Type A jadeite necklace with an accompanying GIA certificate that the more than helpful seller was willing to accept. He was even so kind to gift me a white jadeite Happy Buddha pendant. I treasure these items and hope to have a nice collection to pass on to my daughters someday.


Congratulations on your gorgeous new necklace looks so beautiful color is so intense in green


----------



## Molly0

crosso said:


> Thanks,  Molly!
> That is so cool! (Literally, lol!) How do you use it, by itself or to apply lotions and such? Bet the cool jade would feel great on your forehead for a tension headache too.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


I think you can use it just by itself or with facial serum or oil.  You can keep it in the fridge or rinse it in cold water. That seems to work for me.  Yes I think it would be good for a headache or to roll over a stiff neck.



2boys_jademommy said:


> Never used one but I have heard of it. It's also supposed to be good if you have puffy eyes. Also for tightening the skin around the neck and jawline area. Where did you get yours?


. Yes it would be good for that too. I got it in a "stone" store c



Lian828 said:


> Thank you, teagansmum! I believe I've already caught the jade fever as I find myself reading articles about jade and looking at pieces online in my spare time.
> 
> Here are pics of my first jade purchase that I mentioned in a previous post. I made an offer on eBay for a Type A jadeite necklace with an accompanying GIA certificate that the more than helpful seller was willing to accept. He was even so kind to gift me a white jadeite Happy Buddha pendant. I treasure these items and hope to have a nice collection to pass on to my daughters someday.


Very nice! Enjoy your beautiful necklace.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lian828 said:


> Thank you, teagansmum! I believe I've already caught the jade fever as I find myself reading articles about jade and looking at pieces online in my spare time.
> 
> Here are pics of my first jade purchase that I mentioned in a previous post. I made an offer on eBay for a Type A jadeite necklace with an accompanying GIA certificate that the more than helpful seller was willing to accept. He was even so kind to gift me a white jadeite Happy Buddha pendant. I treasure these items and hope to have a nice collection to pass on to my daughters someday.



What a beautiful necklace and the pendant gift was a nice touch.
I love the brightness of the green beads


----------



## Lots love

Good morning to you all


----------



## crosso

Lian828 said:


> Thank you, teagansmum! I believe I've already caught the jade fever as I find myself reading articles about jade and looking at pieces online in my spare time.
> 
> Here are pics of my first jade purchase that I mentioned in a previous post. I made an offer on eBay for a Type A jadeite necklace with an accompanying GIA certificate that the more than helpful seller was willing to accept. He was even so kind to gift me a white jadeite Happy Buddha pendant. I treasure these items and hope to have a nice collection to pass on to my daughters someday.


Gorgeous beads! The color is lovely and even and I like the size [emoji7] 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## udalrike

Crosso, Koi Kiss is such a beauty!


Designer, gorgeous necklace!


----------



## udalrike

I have to admit that I tried to but couldn´t resist.....:shame:

In the end my white Hetian bangle won: She always whispered in my right ear: "I need a white Hetian friend..."


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

I will try to resist next time...


----------



## udalrike

Who will understand if not you, Jadies!


----------



## udalrike

Maybe I should start a new thread. "Shopping from my own jade collection" :kiss:


----------



## Junkenpo

Morning jadies!  Hope all is well and that we're all managing our jade addictions.




udalrike said:


> Maybe I should start a new thread. "Shopping from my own jade collection" :kiss:




I think Uli hit it on the nose with this! lol  Uli, you have so many pretty jades and other beautiful jewelry.  I wish we could all share our collections, how awesome would that be?


----------



## Junkenpo

Okie dokie... I've been holding out a little because I've been trying to do a Silver Mom and make a suite of a color.   I finally got some earrings that fit the color scheme, so I'm posting now. 


You've seen my D shape carved bangle, but I acquired another black carved one. This one totally looks like it was carved to imitate a lauhala bangle. _Lau _= leaf; _hala _= hala tree  (leaf of hala tree) Hala tree have fruit that looks like a pineapple, so sometimes locals tell unwary tourist about the pineapples that grow on tree. 

The dried leaf is soaked in water and cut into strips for weaving: mats, bracelets, hats, etc... We actually learned to make mats and bracelets in elementary school as part of our kupuna program (local elders come in to teach about Hawaiian culture).


----------



## Junkenpo

So.. 2 black bangles... you've seen the black nephrite beads I acquired... you've seen the black ring, which is probably onyx... but here are the earrings that complete the set!  They are Ming's.  Actually hallmarked!  A little pricey, and old-fashioned, but the clips work and are so gorgeous on! They are a little on the big side, so noticeable without being too flashy.


----------



## crosso

Junkenpo said:


> Okie dokie... I've been holding out a little because I've been trying to do a Silver Mom and make a suite of a color.   I finally got some earrings that fit the color scheme, so I'm posting now.
> 
> 
> You've seen my D shape carved bangle, but I acquired another black carved one. This one totally looks like it was carved to imitate a lauhala bangle. _Lau _= leaf; _hala _= hala tree  (leaf of hala tree) Hala tree have fruit that looks like a pineapple, so sometimes locals tell unwary tourist about the pineapples that grow on tree.
> 
> The dried leaf is soaked in water and cut into strips for weaving: mats, bracelets, hats, etc... We actually learned to make mats and bracelets in elementary school as part of our kupuna program (local elders come in to teach about Hawaiian culture).


JKP! So glad you got that bangle! I had my eye on it too! As I recall the seller was selling 2 pcs together. I did not want both and they would not split. It's such a cool bangle - never seen one with a woven type carving before. It looks very modern to me, but the traditional association it has for you makes it all the more special. Congratulations!  So happy it's yours &#128513;

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

Junkenpo said:


> So.. 2 black bangles... you've seen the black nephrite beads I acquired... you've seen the black ring, which is probably onyx... but here are the earrings that complete the set!  They are Ming's.  Actually hallmarked!  A little pricey, and old-fashioned, but the clips work and are so gorgeous on! They are a little on the big side, so noticeable without being too flashy.


GORGEOUS! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Junkenpo

crosso said:


> JKP! So glad you got that bangle! I had my eye on it too! As I recall the seller was selling 2 pcs together. I did not want both and they would not split. It's such a cool bangle - never seen one with a woven type carving before. It looks very modern to me, but the traditional association it has for you makes it all the more special. Congratulations!  So happy it's yours &#55357;&#56833;



Thanks crosso! 

I think the style is pretty timeless for the bangle.  As with all carved bangles, there are flaws. It is thicker on one side and sort of lopsided.... like it was cut on a diagonal. I will try to get pics to show.  There is a smoothed out chip on an edge.  

The seller was hard to work with.  As you saw, it was sold as part of a suite. The other black bead necklace (endless) I posted came with it, as did a princess bangle, and a pair of earrings they identified as onyx.  The beads and bangle the seller said was jade, but neither the bead nor bangle fit specific gravity for nephrite or jadeite.  The bangle glows under UV and you can kind of see striations under UV that make me think it is dyed agate or onyx. The seller argued that their gem tester identified beads/bangle as jade and  either didn't accept that specific gravity test is more reliable or didn't understand what a SG test is and how it works.   

I offered to send back the princess bangle, beads, and earrings for a partial refund, but they declined and wanted the whole set back.  The seller is within their rights to say no to a partial refund and ask for all items back, which is ebay policy designed to protect against scammy buyers... which they basically accused me of being. 

I have a feeling they knew that these items are not jade as claimed, in order to raise the price of the listing as a whole... It would have been a decent deal if all items were jadeite/nephrite, but that was not the case.   I wouldn't have pulled the trigger at that price if the carved bangle had been listed alone, but I didn't want to let it go once I had it in hand.  I should have been warned by the fact that the listings are private sale and asked more questions prior to purchase. 

I'll probably eventually sell the beads, princess bangle, and earrings for cheap or gift them out since I don't know for sure what they are & what treatments they have. They are pretty, but I don't wear them at all.


----------



## teagansmum

JKP, what a shady seller but I must say I'm so happy that you did gt that black jadeite bangle and she goes so well in your collection. You did good!
Molly, my friends swears by her wrinkle roller and I've been meaning to pick one up myself. You reminded me so I"m on the hunt.
Luan, your first purchase is brilliant with such vibrant green! It was nice of the seller to also send an icy lucky buddha too.
Uli, your Hetian pendant is so pretty, as is all your gorgeous pieces.
Keep the photos coming ladies!!


----------



## zipcount

Junkenpo said:


> Thanks crosso!
> 
> I think the style is pretty timeless for the bangle.  As with all carved bangles, there are flaws. It is thicker on one side and sort of lopsided.... like it was cut on a diagonal. I will try to get pics to show.  There is a smoothed out chip on an edge.
> 
> The seller was hard to work with.  As you saw, it was sold as part of a suite. The other black bead necklace (endless) I posted came with it, as did a princess bangle, and a pair of earrings they identified as onyx.  The beads and bangle the seller said was jade, but neither the bead nor bangle fit specific gravity for nephrite or jadeite.  The bangle glows under UV and you can kind of see striations under UV that make me think it is dyed agate or onyx. The seller argued that their gem tester identified beads/bangle as jade and  either didn't accept that specific gravity test is more reliable or didn't understand what a SG test is and how it works.
> 
> I offered to send back the princess bangle, beads, and earrings for a partial refund, but they declined and wanted the whole set back.  The seller is within their rights to say no to a partial refund and ask for all items back, which is ebay policy designed to protect against scammy buyers... which they basically accused me of being.
> 
> I have a feeling they knew that these items are not jade as claimed, in order to raise the price of the listing as a whole... It would have been a decent deal if all items were jadeite/nephrite, but that was not the case.   I wouldn't have pulled the trigger at that price if the carved bangle had been listed alone, but I didn't want to let it go once I had it in hand.  I should have been warned by the fact that the listings are private sale and asked more questions prior to purchase.
> 
> I'll probably eventually sell the beads, princess bangle, and earrings for cheap or gift them out since I don't know for sure what they are & what treatments they have. They are pretty, but I don't wear them at all.


I too had my eye on that bangle but I only wanted the carved bangle. Your black collection is tdf.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> I have to admit that I tried to but couldn´t resist.....:shame:
> 
> In the end my white Hetian bangle won: She always whispered in my right ear: "I need a white Hetian friend..."



Lol this made me smile


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Okie dokie... I've been holding out a little because I've been trying to do a Silver Mom and make a suite of a color.   I finally got some earrings that fit the color scheme, so I'm posting now.
> 
> 
> You've seen my D shape carved bangle, but I acquired another black carved one. This one totally looks like it was carved to imitate a lauhala bangle. _Lau _= leaf; _hala _= hala tree  (leaf of hala tree) Hala tree have fruit that looks like a pineapple, so sometimes locals tell unwary tourist about the pineapples that grow on tree.
> 
> The dried leaf is soaked in water and cut into strips for weaving: mats, bracelets, hats, etc... We actually learned to make mats and bracelets in elementary school as part of our kupuna program (local elders come in to teach about Hawaiian culture).



It's beautiful JKP I love it. I think it looks unique and how wonderful that it is tied to the Hawaiin culture   &#128522;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> So.. 2 black bangles... you've seen the black nephrite beads I acquired... you've seen the black ring, which is probably onyx... but here are the earrings that complete the set!  They are Ming's.  Actually hallmarked!  A little pricey, and old-fashioned, but the clips work and are so gorgeous on! They are a little on the big side, so noticeable without being too flashy.



Wow what an amazing set! I don't think the earrings are old fashioned at all. Great polish on those beads. Their size makes a strong statement. I bet this set will look chic with so many outfits.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Beautiful Jade Jadies [emoji5] I hope everyone is doing well [emoji4] This is my vacay stack at the beach. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Beautiful Jade Jadies [emoji5] I hope everyone is doing well [emoji4] This is my vacay stack at the beach. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3376488



Reminds me of a beautiful garden - your pretty flower bangle on the green Jade grass &#128521;


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Reminds me of a beautiful garden - your pretty flower bangle on the green Jade grass [emoji6]




Thanks so much 2B_JM! I thought it might look a bit over done but I've worn it everyday on vacation and received some really nice compliments[emoji4] I haven't worn them at the beach or at the pool, I'm a bit too afraid to do that. I have hit them a lot though, on metal mainly [emoji30] Luckily they are still holding up[emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Can I bug the Jadies here with a couple questions? The all green bangle above has what I think may be healed cracks (I hope that's the correct term)? I have looked at it with uv lights to see if it glowed and it did not glow not even in the cracks. I have pulled on this bangle to see if it would break and it didn't. I even had my DH to do it lol.  You can feel them when you use your fingernail. I have dropped it and now it has a horizontal crack in one of the translucent patches but it's hardly noticeable. 

Can you polish a bangle with this issue? 

Are they cracks and some really skilled person put every little piece back together with glue? 

Do you think polishing would be beneficial?

Thank you Jadies, I appreciate any information you can share with me[emoji4]


----------



## Junkenpo

Cyanide Rose said:


> Can I bug the Jadies here with a couple questions? The all green bangle above has what I think may be healed cracks (I hope that's the correct term)? I have looked at it with uv lights to see if it glowed and it did not glow not even in the cracks. I have pulled on this bangle to see if it would break and it didn't. I even had my DH to do it lol.  You can feel them when you use your fingernail. I have dropped it and now it has a horizontal crack in one of the translucent patches but it's hardly noticeable.
> 
> Can you polish a bangle with this issue?
> 
> Are they cracks and some really skilled person put every little piece back together with glue?
> 
> Do you think polishing would be beneficial?
> 
> Thank you Jadies, I appreciate any information you can share with me[emoji4]



I think you have to be more careful with surface reaching cracks, but as long as your bangle has a chime, it's probably healed enough to take a polish. My Leaf bangle and my DW bangle are full of internal healed stone lines and surface reaching ones, but still have a chime and no problem getting on and off with a little lotion. To contrast, the bangle that broke had no chime, though the broken pieces have their own chimes now.  That's what used in the vid below.  Repost for chimes of some of my bangles.


----------



## MingRui

Is it safe to wear the Jade bi/doughnut pendants with a chain through the center? It doesn't scratch the Jade?


----------



## Lots love

Cyanide Rose said:


> Can I bug the Jadies here with a couple questions? The all green bangle above has what I think may be healed cracks (I hope that's the correct term)? I have looked at it with uv lights to see if it glowed and it did not glow not even in the cracks. I have pulled on this bangle to see if it would break and it didn't. I even had my DH to do it lol.  You can feel them when you use your fingernail. I have dropped it and now it has a horizontal crack in one of the translucent patches but it's hardly noticeable.
> 
> Can you polish a bangle with this issue?
> 
> Are they cracks and some really skilled person put every little piece back together with glue?
> 
> Do you think polishing would be beneficial?
> 
> Thank you Jadies, I appreciate any information you can share with me[emoji4]


When u used uv light when you said about glow what did u mean


----------



## Lots love

star bright is black burmese jadetie bangle with hint of purple in it with white snow that looks like stars  in the night sky [emoji293]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

MingRui said:


> Is it safe to wear the Jade bi/doughnut pendants with a chain through the center? It doesn't scratch the Jade?



HI MingRui I don't it would scratch the Jade. There isn't ebought weight / friction to scratch. Just my opinion though I don't have a donut style pendant. I have worn bangles with different gold and silver bracelets and the Jade was fine.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Junkenpo said:


> I think you have to be more careful with surface reaching cracks, but as long as your bangle has a chime, it's probably healed enough to take a polish. My Leaf bangle and my DW bangle are full of internal healed stone lines and surface reaching ones, but still have a chime and no problem getting on and off with a little lotion. To contrast, the bangle that broke had no chime, though the broken pieces have their own chimes now.  That's what used in the vid below.  Repost for chimes of some of my bangles.








MingRui said:


> Is it safe to wear the Jade bi/doughnut pendants with a chain through the center? It doesn't scratch the Jade?







Lots love said:


> When u used uv light when you said about glow what did u mean




JKP, Thank you so much! That really, really helped me out a ton. Nothing like seeing them in action. That was a great informative tool. Your bangles are all so beautiful and they sound amazing [emoji4]

MingRui, quite a few people wear their donuts pendant that way.  JKP has a donut she has worn that way also. I'm not sure about the scratches. I think that scratches are possible, I just can't say for sure, since I do not own one. 

Lots love, using a uv light on your Jade will help you to see treatments, as well as the glue used to conceal a crack. Treatments (dye) usually fluoresce bright under under uv light. My treated bangle looked like neon green and the glue was blue under uv light. I hope that helps. Maybe some of the other jades will chime in.


----------



## Lots love

star bright is stunning bangle [emoji293]


----------



## Lots love

Cyanide Rose said:


> JKP, Thank you so much! That really, really helped me out a ton. Nothing like seeing them in action. That was a great informative tool. Your bangles are all so beautiful and they sound amazing [emoji4]
> 
> MingRui, quite a few people wear their donuts pendant that way.  JKP has a donut she has worn that way also. I'm not sure about the scratches. I think that scratches are possible, I just can't say for sure, since I do not own one.
> 
> Lots love, using a uv light on your Jade will help you to see treatments, as well as the glue used to conceal a crack. Treatments (dye) usually fluoresce bright under under uv light. My treated bangle looked like neon green and the glue was blue under uv light. I hope that helps. Maybe some of the other jades will chime in.


I have uv flashlight is that what kind u use the o n es
Cyanide rose[emoji257]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Lots love said:


> I have uv flashlight is that what kind u use the o n es




Sure, as long as it's uv light, you should be fine. I go into a dark room and see if my Jade has been treated. I'm not sure if it detects all treatments but I was quite satisfied with my findings.


----------



## Lots love

Cyanide Rose said:


> Sure, as long as it's uv light, you should be fine. I go into a dark room and see if my Jade has been treated. I'm not sure if it detects all treatments but I was quite satisfied with my findings.


Thank u so much for your help cyanide rose [emoji257]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Lots love said:


> Thank u so much for your help cyanide rose [emoji257]




Your quite welcome Lots love! Let us know what how you make out with your testing [emoji5]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> star bright is black burmese jadetie bangle with hint of purple in it with white snow that looks like stars  in the night sky [emoji293]



What a perfect name for this bangle LL!
It's gorgeous is it new?


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> What a perfect name for this bangle LL!
> It's gorgeous is it new?


Yes it is like I said I believe in jade karma.where they find us. It's more gorgeous in person then in the pictures. [emoji7] [emoji7] I hit the lotto on star bright [emoji5] [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Lots love said:


> star bright is black burmese jadetie bangle with hint of purple in it with white snow that looks like stars  in the night sky [emoji293]




Not sure how I missed this one Lots love. Star bright is mesmerizing &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Lots love

Cyanide Rose said:


> Not sure how I missed this one Lots love. Star bright is mesmerizing &#10084;&#65039;


Oh thank u so much I'm speechless cyanide rose


----------



## Lots love

Cyanide Rose said:


> Your quite welcome Lots love! Let us know what how you make out with your testing [emoji5]


I made out good thank you for your help is have peace and mind


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Lots love said:


> Oh thank u so much I'm speechless cyanide rose







Lots love said:


> I made out good thank you for your help is have peace and mind




You are so welcome Lots love, your pieces are always charming. I'm so glad everything worked out. There is nothing like piece of mind [emoji5]


----------



## Lots love

Yes absolutely right on  it love the vibes I getting from it


----------



## designergoods

Stunning collections! Please keep the pictures coming and great chime video!


----------



## Lots love

my star bright how beautiful you are [emoji293]


----------



## Lots love

have both wrist covered in jade lol I'm speechless about my star bright she so outrageous gorgeous looking pictures and my black Diamond so shinny looking more alive then ever [emoji7]


----------



## fanofjadeite

some jades at the mall yesterday


----------



## piosavsfan

Those of you who have ordered from 9SJW on Etsy, did you do standard or express shipping?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Lots love said:


> have both wrist covered in jade lol I'm speechless about my star bright she so outrageous gorgeous looking pictures and my black Diamond so shinny looking more alive then ever [emoji7]







fanofjadeite said:


> some jades at the mall yesterday




That's amazingly beautiful Lots love[emoji4]

Fano, I would love to have those beauties in a mall near me.  Such gorgeous eye candy, I would visit them everyday and a sale too [emoji5]


----------



## Lots love

piosavsfan said:


> Those of you who have ordered from 9SJW on Etsy, did you do standard or express shipping?


Etsy used standard depending upon where you live how fast gets to u


----------



## Lots love

Cyanide Rose said:


> That's amazingly beautiful Lots love[emoji4]
> 
> Fano, I would love to have those beauties in a mall near me.  Such gorgeous eye candy, I would visit them everyday and a sale too [emoji5]


Thank you so much cyanide rose I'm love c star bright she shape is so different then what I own now getting used t o her shape thickness compared to midnight she different in good way of course it's amazing how jadetie bangle are all different types love that makes it more interesting that way [emoji5]


----------



## piosavsfan

Lots love said:


> Etsy used standard depending upon where you live how fast gets to u


It looks like standard doesn't come with tracking so I wanted to see if people did standard without any issues.


----------



## Lots love

piosavsfan said:


> It looks like standard doesn't come with tracking so I wanted to see if people did standard without any issues.


You can get standard with tracking I hope this helps you find out what u needed [emoji135]


----------



## piosavsfan

Lots love said:


> You can get standard with tracking I hope this helps you find out what u needed [emoji135]


 From Russia? The shop made it sound like only Express comes with tracking.


----------



## Lots love

piosavsfan said:


> From Russia? The shop made it sound like only Express comes with tracking.


OK well I can't speak for Russia sorry I don't know how post service works


----------



## piosavsfan

Lots love said:


> OK well I can't speak for Russia sorry I don't know how post service works


 Yeah sorry that's why I asked specifically about 9SJW's Etsy store because they ship from Siberia.


----------



## Lots love

Okay well I hope someone jade ladies will be able to help u out


----------



## teagansmum

Junkenpo said:


> I think you have to be more careful with surface reaching cracks, but as long as your bangle has a chime, it's probably healed enough to take a polish. My Leaf bangle and my DW bangle are full of internal healed stone lines and surface reaching ones, but still have a chime and no problem getting on and off with a little lotion. To contrast, the bangle that broke had no chime, though the broken pieces have their own chimes now.  That's what used in the vid below.  Repost for chimes of some of my bangles.




I'm not sure if this has happened to anyone else, but while chiming my bangles and pendants, I noticed I left a light chip in one of mine!
Seems that jade to jade clanking, even lightly, can cause chips and scratches so do be careful!
I think it's mainly because one of my vintage jade bangles has a rounded sharp edge in D-shape, but I have noticed clanking together my princess bangles can also scratch. Just a little warning.


----------



## Lots love

teagansmum said:


> I'm not sure if this has happened to anyone else, but while chiming my bangles and pendants, I noticed I left a light chip in one of mine!
> Seems that jade to jade clanking, even lightly, can cause chips and scratches so do be careful!
> I think it's mainly because one of my vintage jade bangles has a rounded sharp edge in D-shape, but I have noticed clanking together my princess bangles can also scratch. Just a little warning.


Hi there thank u for letting us know I'm sorry that it happened to you and your beautiful bangle [emoji22]


----------



## teagansmum

Lots love said:


> Hi there thank u for letting us know I'm sorry that it happened to you and your beautiful bangle [emoji22]



It was the slightest chip as I clanked quite softly, but could have been worse if I banged them harder.


----------



## Lots love

teagansmum said:


> It was the slightest chip as I clanked quite softly, but could have been worse if I banged them harder.


Yes u are lucky jadeite Bangle can break each other that's why they don't recommend clicking them together unless u are extremely carful[emoji272]


----------



## fanofjadeite

Lots love said:


> Yes u are lucky jadeite Bangle can break each other that's why they don't recommend clicking them together unless u are extremely carful[emoji272]


lots love, strictly speaking, they never recommend clinking jade with jade, no matter how careful u r. the correct thing to use for clinking jade to test their chime is a piece of agate.


----------



## Lots love

fanofjadeite said:


> lots love, strictly speaking, they never recommend clinking jade with jade, no matter how careful u r. the correct thing to use for clinking jade to test their chime is a piece of agate.


Oh really I didn't know that thank u see that's why I love this blog all good information you learn


----------



## fanofjadeite

Cyanide Rose said:


> That's amazingly beautiful Lots love[emoji4]
> 
> Fano, I would love to have those beauties in a mall near me.  Such gorgeous eye candy, I would visit them everyday and a sale too [emoji5]


cyanide rose, glad u enjoyed the pics


----------



## Junkenpo

fanofjadeite said:


> lots love, strictly speaking, they never recommend clinking jade with jade, no matter how careful u r. the correct thing to use for clinking jade to test their chime is a piece of agate.



Yup, that's what I've heard too, a glass stick or less strong stone.   "Only jade can hurt jade" is the saying I remember, which is a caution about stacking jade bangles and why I usually use bumpers now when I stack.


----------



## Baghera

piosavsfan said:


> Yeah sorry that's why I asked specifically about 9SJW's Etsy store because they ship from Siberia.



Mine was shipped to DC area with no problems using standard shipping.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> Those of you who have ordered from 9SJW on Etsy, did you do standard or express shipping?



What did you order?!?!


----------



## piosavsfan

2boys_jademommy said:


> What did you order?!?!



I haven't ordered yet, I'm thinking about an apple green nephrite bangle.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> I haven't ordered yet, I'm thinking about an apple green nephrite bangle.



He has a lot of beautiful nephrite. Is there one in your size or will it be a custom order?


----------



## piosavsfan

2boys_jademommy said:


> He has a lot of beautiful nephrite. Is there one in your size or will it be a custom order?



There is one in my size....still thinking about it.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> There is one in my size....still thinking about it.



Good luck with your decision


----------



## Junkenpo

lots of pretty things with 9sjw.  I'm waiting on one of the ball pendants from them, just to see. 

In the meantime, here's my teardrop earrings and monkey pendant.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> lots of pretty things with 9sjw.  I'm waiting on one of the ball pendants from them, just to see.
> 
> In the meantime, here's my teardrop earrings and monkey pendant.



Beautiful earrings JKP and your pendant seems to be getting more translucent What colour ball pendant did you get?


----------



## chubbychoco

piosavsfan said:


> Yeah sorry that's why I asked specifically about 9SJW's Etsy store because they ship from Siberia.



Hi.  I received mine thru express mail.


----------



## Lots love

my star bright outside today


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Junkenpo said:


> lots of pretty things with 9sjw.  I'm waiting on one of the ball pendants from them, just to see.
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime, here's my teardrop earrings and monkey pendant.







Lots love said:


> my star bright outside today




JKP, your Jade looks so pretty on you, gorgeous smile. I love mod shots. Did the bail come with the pendant or did you add that after purchase. I'm looking for some bails like yours with a little bling [emoji4]

Lots love, I love your stack. I really love the mixing of medal and Jade. It's perfect Lots love [emoji5]


----------



## Junkenpo

Baghera said:


> Mine was shipped to DC area with no problems using standard shipping.



Hi, how long did it take to get?  I ordered my pendant on the 31st and I'm still waiting.


----------



## Junkenpo

2boys_jademommy said:


> Beautiful earrings JKP and your pendant seems to be getting more translucent What colour ball pendant did you get?



One of the white ones, I'm curious how it will look and weigh. Looking forward to it though. 



Lots love said:


> [my star bright outside today



Such a great bangle.  I love how much variety there is in the pattern of it.



Cyanide Rose said:


> JKP, your Jade looks so pretty on you, gorgeous smile. I love mod shots. Did the bail come with the pendant or did you add that after purchase. I'm looking for some bails like yours with a little bling [emoji4]



Thanks!  The pendant is pre-loved and came with the bail... I lucked out, the auction photos did it no justice.  It came across as a very gray sallow green.  I was interested in the carving and that it was 18k. I crossed my fingers that it wasn't treated.  Bidding didn't go very high and when it arrived I was astonished at how much green it had and how nice the carving was. Definitely A jade. The seller didn't typically sell jade, so I think I got a great deal.


----------



## Lots love

Junkenpo said:


> One of the white ones, I'm curious how it will look and weigh. Looking forward to it though.
> 
> 
> 
> Such a great bangle.  I love how much variety there is in the pattern of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  The pendant is pre-loved and came with the bail... I lucked out, the auction photos did it no justice.  It came across as a very gray sallow green.  I was interested in the carving and that it was 18k. I crossed my fingers that it wasn't treated.  Bidding didn't go very high and when it arrived I was astonished at how much green it had and how nice the carving was. Definitely A jade. The seller didn't typically sell jade, so I think I got a great deal.


Thank junkenpo I love the color of your new earing love the tear drop shape and I love your new necklace too .looks so good next to your skin color.you have good taste .like u we like bangles that are unusual love your carved ones [emoji257] [emoji135]


----------



## Lots love

Cyanide Rose said:


> JKP, your Jade looks so pretty on you, gorgeous smile. I love mod shots. Did the bail come with the pendant or did you add that after purchase. I'm looking for some bails like yours with a little bling [emoji4]
> 
> Lots love, I love your stack. I really love the mixing of medal and Jade. It's perfect Lots love [emoji5]


Oh you are awesome thank u me too I love mixing gold with jadetie gives it great look.we know jade looks good with almost anything [emoji41]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> my star bright outside today



Very nice LotsLove - I do see some purple in there. The colours be pattern is very interesting.


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> Very nice LotsLove - I do see some purple in there. The colours be pattern is very interesting.


Thank u so much since I've been wearing it looks better more alive if that makes sense more yummiest


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, Tea!

Panthers today:


----------



## Junkenpo

great jades all!    

Wore Lippy & Baby Princess to the pool yesterday. We've been going nearly everyday this week... since school is out, I'm trying to make sure that DS has time to be active.  He's a fish!  He can swim the length of short side of the pool.  He kind of does a hybrid breast/doggy paddle and is attempting to copy freestyle, but hasn't quite got that down.  I'm trying to get him back to the beach, but he's obsessed with sharks right now and worries about them at the beach. heh


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Thanks, Tea!
> 
> Panthers today:
> 
> View attachment 3378783



Gorgeous nephrites!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> great jades all!
> 
> Wore Lippy & Baby Princess to the pool yesterday. We've been going nearly everyday this week... since school is out, I'm trying to make sure that DS has time to be active.  He's a fish!  He can swim the length of short side of the pool.  He kind of does a hybrid breast/doggy paddle and is attempting to copy freestyle, but hasn't quite got that down.  I'm trying to get him back to the beach, but he's obsessed with sharks right now and worries about them at the beach. heh



Sweet princesses 
My boys had swim class today too. My 11 year old is a good swimmer. The younger son 9 is starting to get over his fear of diving head first. I'm trying to get them more active too &#128522;


----------



## Baghera

Junkenpo said:


> Hi, how long did it take to get?  I ordered my pendant on the 31st and I'm still waiting.



If I remember right it took around 2 weeks (give or take).  I hope your jade order arrives soon.


----------



## zipcount

You know summer started when county fair is starting. We went to a county fair today. Did rides and looked at cool exhibits. One of the cool one was feeding butterflies. My older son and I spent an hour inside a tent with butterflies and had such fun taking pictures with them. Here is 'butterfly' bangle.


----------



## Lots love

zipcount said:


> You know summer started when county fair is starting. We went to a county fair today. Did rides and looked at cool exhibits. One of the cool one was feeding butterflies. My older son and I spent an hour inside a tent with butterflies and had such fun taking pictures with them. Here is 'butterfly' bangle.


Absolutely love this picture so beautiful amazing


----------



## piosavsfan

Yok Dee has $22 princess bangles on facebook as part of their Sunday deals.


----------



## Junkenpo

So cool!  They look nice for the price.  If I were still hunting for bangles, number 2 & 5 would be mine.  They are small, but still big enough for easy on/off.  They are right in between Lippy and Baby Princess in size. Could you imagine a 4 stack of small jade?  Now I'm really tempted! lol


----------



## zipcount

Thank you.


----------



## piosavsfan

zipcount said:


> You know summer started when county fair is starting. We went to a county fair today. Did rides and looked at cool exhibits. One of the cool one was feeding butterflies. My older son and I spent an hour inside a tent with butterflies and had such fun taking pictures with them. Here is 'butterfly' bangle.


 How beautiful!


----------



## udalrike

Great picture, Zipcount!!!!


----------



## udalrike

2boys, thank you!


----------



## Lots love

black and purple GRADE A Burmese jadeite bangle with snow


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

zipcount said:


> You know summer started when county fair is starting. We went to a county fair today. Did rides and looked at cool exhibits. One of the cool one was feeding butterflies. My older son and I spent an hour inside a tent with butterflies and had such fun taking pictures with them. Here is 'butterfly' bangle.



I love going to local fairs  with the kids too. That monarch butterfly matches the honey streak in your white bangle &#128521;


----------



## piosavsfan

I'm starting a project with Allan! So excited. It will probably be a couple of months before it is ready thought.


----------



## Lots love

piosavsfan said:


> I'm starting a project with Allan! So excited. It will probably be a couple of months before it is ready thought.


Congratulations I hope sooner then later


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> I'm starting a project with Allan! So excited. It will probably be a couple of months before it is ready thought.



How exciting!! Allan emailed me yesterday to say he will probably start my bangle in a months time so I should get mine in August. 
What are you getting made if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## piosavsfan

2boys_jademommy said:


> How exciting!! Allan emailed me yesterday to say he will probably start my bangle in a months time so I should get mine in August.
> What are you getting made if you don't mind me asking?


 I'm getting a square Turkish Lavender bangle. He also told me he will start mine in about a month, so, maybe we will get ours together. What are you getting?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> I'm getting a square Turkish Lavender bangle. He also told me he will start mine in about a month, so, maybe we will get ours together. What are you getting?



I'm getting a white Siberian bangle. I've waited months already as Allan is so busy. It will be worth the wait I'm sure and yes maybe we will end up getting our bangles at the same time. 
The square design is so unique and modern and the Turkish lavender a very pretty colour. I'm sure it will look amazing!


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> I'm getting a white Siberian bangle. I've waited months already as Allan is so busy. It will be worth the wait I'm sure and yes maybe we will end up getting our bangles at the same time.
> The square design is so unique and modern and the Turkish lavender a very pretty colour. I'm sure it will look amazing!


Oh awesome news I'm so happy for u 2boys_jademommy


----------



## Lots love

piosavsfan said:


> I'm getting a square Turkish Lavender bangle. He also told me he will start mine in about a month, so, maybe we will get ours together. What are you getting?


Oh wow I can't wait to see it I'm looking forward to all the new bangles next month


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> Oh awesome news I'm so happy for u 2boys_jademommy



Thanks LotsLove!!


----------



## piosavsfan

2boys_jademommy said:


> I'm getting a white Siberian bangle. I've waited months already as Allan is so busy. It will be worth the wait I'm sure and yes maybe we will end up getting our bangles at the same time.
> The square design is so unique and modern and the Turkish lavender a very pretty colour. I'm sure it will look amazing!


 I want a white Siberian, too! And an Edwards Black. I initially was going to get a square Edwards Black but it is too pricey for me right now. I wanted something different that I can't find anywhere else - so square and Turkish lavender was it!


----------



## piosavsfan

Lots love said:


> Oh wow I can't wait to see it I'm looking forward to all the new bangles next month


 Thank you! I can't wait.


----------



## Lots love

piosavsfan said:


> Thank you! I can't wait.


I bet I love all the new jadetie bangle [emoji8]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> Thanks, Tea!
> 
> Panthers today:
> 
> View attachment 3378783







Junkenpo said:


> great jades all!
> 
> 
> 
> Wore Lippy & Baby Princess to the pool yesterday. We've been going nearly everyday this week... since school is out, I'm trying to make sure that DS has time to be active.  He's a fish!  He can swim the length of short side of the pool.  He kind of does a hybrid breast/doggy paddle and is attempting to copy freestyle, but hasn't quite got that down.  I'm trying to get him back to the beach, but he's obsessed with sharks right now and worries about them at the beach. heh







zipcount said:


> You know summer started when county fair is starting. We went to a county fair today. Did rides and looked at cool exhibits. One of the cool one was feeding butterflies. My older son and I spent an hour inside a tent with butterflies and had such fun taking pictures with them. Here is 'butterfly' bangle.




Love this Udalrike! Stack is stunning as always [emoji4]

JKP, Look at you all relaxed at the beach. I love your princess bangles. They are the perfect width and they look like twins [emoji5]

Zipcount, how cool is that! It's beautiful living art. You can't get much better than that. Plus I'm biased, I'm a huge butterfly fan[emoji6]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3379588
> View attachment 3379589
> View attachment 3379590
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black and purple GRADE A Burmese jadeite bangle with snow







piosavsfan said:


> I'm starting a project with Allan! So excited. It will probably be a couple of months before it is ready thought.







2boys_jademommy said:


> How exciting!! Allan emailed me yesterday to say he will probably start my bangle in a months time so I should get mine in August.
> 
> What are you getting made if you don't mind me asking?




Lots love, gorgeous bangle. The bangle looks like three different bangles, it's very unique. You lucked up on that one [emoji4]

Congratulations poisavsfan and 2B_JM! That is so exciting! I can not wait to see mod shots. I am truly happy for you too [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Now that I'm back from vacation, I'm just going to wear one bangle for a while. I felt like I banged my poor bangles on everything. I'm so glad they survived [emoji5]

This is what I'm wearing today. Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]


----------



## zipcount

Thank you ladies for your comps on the butterfly bangle, it was very fun.  2boys and piosavsafan, how exciting, bangles from Allen, is that why he's ignoring my email?  Just kidding, can't wait to see your bangles.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

zipcount said:


> Thank you ladies for your comps on the butterfly bangle, it was very fun.  2boys and piosavsafan, how exciting, bangles from Allen, is that why he's ignoring my email?  Just kidding, can't wait to see your bangles.



Lol &#128521; Are you thinking of getting something else from him?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Now that I'm back from vacation, I'm just going to wear one bangle for a while. I felt like I banged my poor bangles on everything. I'm so glad they survived [emoji5]
> 
> This is what I'm wearing today. Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379900



Love your two toned bangle C Rose! Hope you had a great vacation You weren't kidding about being a fan of butterflies - your butterfly ring I'd so pretty. Is that blue topaz?


----------



## Lots love

Cyanide Rose said:


> Lots love, gorgeous bangle. The bangle looks like three different bangles, it's very unique. You lucked up on that one [emoji4]
> 
> Congratulations poisavsfan and 2B_JM! That is so exciting! I can not wait to see mod shots. I am truly happy for you too [emoji5]


I know I feel like I hit lotto.you see these people who items turn out to be worth more then they ever expect. That's how I feel about star bright. she is very unique special bangle.i love the shape of her too. The colors in her our cool looking ,it's seem she has purple Stone veins in different parts of her.which I think is so cool looking. When I put her next to my other dark black and grey bangles, she has more of purple cast to her.which is cool. I'm excited she picked me. It's true about jade finding there owners, we think we find them [emoji5] but it's reverse thank you cyanide rose [emoji257]


----------



## Lots love

Cyanide Rose said:


> Now that I'm back from vacation, I'm just going to wear one bangle for a while. I felt like I banged my poor bangles on everything. I'm so glad they survived [emoji5]
> 
> This is what I'm wearing today. Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379900


Love The Color On You [emoji7] I See You Love Green Well It Suits u


----------



## Lots love

I feel you can find jadeite diamond rock pile .you just have to search heard you will find it.i know that there are other members who understand and agree with me.the beauty is in of the true owner of jade piece


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Love your two toned bangle C Rose! Hope you had a great vacation You weren't kidding about being a fan of butterflies - your butterfly ring I'd so pretty. Is that blue topaz?




Thank you so much 2B_JM. I had an awesome time with the family. The bangle was on my front porch for 5 days, while I was away on vacation, LOL. I'm so glad it was still in one piece when I returned home [emoji4] Thank you on butterfly ring too and yes, you know your gemstones. It is a blue topaz [emoji5]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thank you so much 2B_JM. I had an awesome time with the family. The bangle was on my front porch for 5 days, while I was away on vacation, LOL. I'm so glad it was still in one piece when I returned home [emoji4] Thank you on butterfly ring too and yes, you know your gemstones. It is a blue topaz [emoji5]



I'm glad you had a wonderful family vacation and what a lovely surprise waiting for you on your porch when you got back. &#128522;


----------



## zipcount

2boys_jademommy said:


> Lol &#128521; Are you thinking of getting something else from him?



Yes, a bright green one like silvermom's, it looked like jollyrancher, yumm.


----------



## Lots love

zipcount said:


> Yes, a bright green one like silvermom's, it looked like jollyrancher, yumm.


Oh wow I love that one nephrite jade is so cool looking. I love looking at everyone bangles. All so unique range of colors are cool.


----------



## Lots love

I want to thank everyone for letting me share my thoughts and my bangles here. You are all cool jadetie ladies.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

zipcount said:


> Yes, a bright green one like silvermom's, it looked like jollyrancher, yumm.



Yes I know which one you are talking about and it is yummy like a jolly rancher candy
Will you get a square one like Silvermoms or a round one? Princess / d shape - details please!&#128521;


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Lots love said:


> I know I feel like I hit lotto.you see these people who items turn out to be worth more then they ever expect. That's how I feel about star bright. she is very unique special bangle.i love the shape of her too. The colors in her our cool looking ,it's seem she has purple Stone veins in different parts of her.which I think is so cool looking. When I put her next to my other dark black and grey bangles, she has more of purple cast to her.which is cool. I'm excited she picked me. It's true about jade finding there owners, we think we find them [emoji5] but it's reverse thank you cyanide rose [emoji257]







Lots love said:


> Love The Color On You [emoji7] I See You Love Green Well It Suits u







Lots love said:


> I feel you can find jadeite diamond rock pile .you just have to search heard you will find it.i know that there are other members who understand and agree with me.the beauty is in of the true owner of jade piece





Lots love, Thanks so much. I love the way you think. I have pieces that are worth a lot of money that don't speak to me, while a less expensive piece will trigger a thought, a memory or even a feeling, those pieces I would never part with.  That is what makes us all so unique. I love seeing other Jadies  collections  because they speak volumes about that person.  I must say I am happy to have found this place when I did. I have met some really nice Jadies that have really help me out with tons of information.


----------



## zipcount

2boys_jademommy said:


> Yes I know which one you are talking about and it is yummy like a jolly rancher candy
> Will you get a square one like Silvermoms or a round one? Princess / d shape - details please!&#128521;



I want a thin princess.  But I can't get him to respond.  Speaking of princess, I was chatting with a sales rep from china.  They call oval shapes 'princess', d shapes 'safety' or 'luck', and princess rounds 'round'.


----------



## designergoods

Wow what amazing photos of all your Jade beauties! Kids on summer break gives me a lot less time on tpf chiming in to share that I am working with Allan as well on a bangle. No wonder he is so busy!
...so nice to talk with all you jadies, a great group we have


----------



## Junkenpo

jadies, hello!  Loving all the yummy bangles posted and all the thoughtful observations of how we find (or it finds us) and value our jades.  

I swapped from the 2 thin bangles to Cat (my yukon snow from Allan) so I enjoyed all the talk of his work.  I really like mine. I wore her to the pool Friday and it was neat to see all the detail that came out from being underwater in bright sunlight. I could really see all the translucency and spots and swirls green and textures. It is so different from jadeite's grain. 

I can't wait to see the results of everyone's custom bangles! 




zipcount said:


> I want a thin princess.  But I can't get him to respond.  Speaking of princess, I was chatting with a sales rep from china.  They call oval shapes 'princess', d shapes 'safety' or 'luck', and princess rounds 'round'.



Now that is a neat cultural difference!


----------



## designergoods

CR, beautiful bangle and mod shot! Hope you had a good vacation and what a nice surprise to come home to

LL, wow, your black bangle with purple is amazing! I havent seen anything like it before. Glad it "chose" a good home

Uli, your stack is gorgeous. Love how  you pair the strength of the silver panthers against the softness of the white as if it is floating in the clouds with the grass below...

zip, WOW what an awesome shot with the butterfly. It seem to be drawn to that colored spot. So cool!

Jknpo, glad you are enjoying your summer with your lippy and baby princess. Do you wear bumpers in between or as is?


...sorry if I missed everyone, trying to catch up


----------



## designergoods

Wearing Thrakena in the car and admired the reflection of the facet cuts


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> Wearing Thrakena in the car and admired the reflection of the facet cuts


Thank u all for your support. Designergoods I love your facet bangle.i love mine in wearing it on my other wrist. yes star bright is the coolest jadeite Bangle. I feel it's very strong stone vibes wise. [emoji135] [emoji135] 


Cyanide Rose said:


> Lots love, Thanks so much. I love the way you think. I have pieces that are worth a lot of money that don't speak to me, while a less expensive piece will trigger a thought, a memory or even a feeling, those pieces I would never part with.  That is what makes us all so unique. I love seeing other Jadies  collections  because they speak volumes about that person.  I must say I am happy to have found this place when I did. I have met some really nice Jadies that have really help me out with tons of information.


----------



## Lots love

I've learned so much from here as well.


----------



## designergoods

Lots love said:


> Thank u all for your support. Designergoods I love your facet bangle.i love mine in wearing it on my other wrist. yes star bright is the coolest jadeite Bangle. I feel it's very strong stone vibes wise. [emoji135] [emoji135]


Thank you LL, you inspired me to wear my Thrakena facet bangle the last couple of days. It has a good vibe to it and really like the cut...makes it look so shiny! May I ask what width your Star Bright is?


----------



## zipcount

designergoods said:


> Wow what amazing photos of all your Jade beauties! Kids on summer break gives me a lot less time on tpf chiming in to share that I am working with Allan as well on a bangle. No wonder he is so busy!
> ...so nice to talk with all you jadies, a great group we have


Haha I'm actually more free during summer. No homework!  Yay. The kids are either at camp or grandparents.  What bangle are you getting with Allen?


----------



## udalrike

Thrakena is wonderful, Designer!!
Thanks for your description of my stack. Pure poetry!!!
Yes, what bangle are you getting from Allan?

Can´t wait to see all the new bangles from jadediver....


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, C Rose!! Great bangle and ring!!!
I know that you love dragons too. This bangle is coming from Hongkong:


----------



## udalrike

Can´t wait to stack it with my jade bangles....


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> Thank you LL, you inspired me to wear my Thrakena facet bangle the last couple of days. It has a good vibe to it and really like the cut...makes it look so shiny! May I ask what width your Star Bright is?


I know what u mean Thrakena that's very good sign .it match with u it looks good and it's different which makes our so special. Well if I was u I wear it forever goes with everything [emoji5] as for star bright thank u for your complement on her ,61mm and 16w. ive never had such chunky cool jadetie bangle like her .I have couple but I just love wearing her on my right hand she just fits perfectly there. Normally I can't ,but I feel that her place.i see a lot of other members who have chunky jadetie bangles.love them. She is definitely one of kind she is very powerful jadetie bangle. [emoji8]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

zipcount said:


> I want a thin princess.  But I can't get him to respond.  Speaking of princess, I was chatting with a sales rep from china.  They call oval shapes 'princess', d shapes 'safety' or 'luck', and princess rounds 'round'.



A thin princess would be perfect with that bright pop of jelly green 
Prior to Fri I had not heard from him for about 7 weeks even though I sent several emails.
How intersting that the Chinese in China refer to shapes differently. I am generalizing of course but most of the Chinese in Toronto and York Region are from Hong Kong. However the newer immigrants are from China and I have seen more Jade on them - both jadeite and nephrite on the young and old.


----------



## Lots love

I've love them both,I know my black Diamond I'm going  to try to make my forever piece. Same with star bright which her name fits her perfectly, thank u for letting me share mine with u all [emoji8]


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> A thin princess would be perfect with that bright pop of jelly green
> Prior to Fri I had not heard from him for about 7 weeks even though I sent several emails.
> How intersting that the Chinese in China refer to shapes differently. I am generalizing of course but most of the Chinese in Toronto and York Region are from Hong Kong. However the newer immigrants are from China and I have seen more Jade on them - both jadeite and nephrite on the young and old.


I agree with u , I think this forum made jadetie bangle and nephrite poplar again. I'm happy about u getting yours,it's hard to stay calm waiting period is the hardest thing [emoji5]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Wow what amazing photos of all your Jade beauties! Kids on summer break gives me a lot less time on tpf chiming in to share that I am working with Allan as well on a bangle. No wonder he is so busy!
> ...so nice to talk with all you jadies, a great group we have



What are you getting?!?!
Aug/Sept will have lots of Allan reveals I'm sure


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

zipcount said:


> Haha I'm actually more free during summer. No homework!  Yay. The kids are either at camp or grandparents.  What bangle are you getting with Allen?



Same here - summer is a bit more relaxed for me too and mine also go to Grandparents during the day while I'm at work. Well they have 3 weeks of camp and we have 3 weeks of vacation so they will have maybe 5 weeks with grandma. Love summer


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Thank you, C Rose!! Great bangle and ring!!!
> I know that you love dragons too. This bangle is coming from Hongkong:



Wow that is totally you Uli! Can't wait to see you mod shot.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> I agree with u , I think this forum made jadetie bangle and nephrite poplar again. I'm happy about u getting yours,it's hard to stay calm waiting period is the hardest thing [emoji5]



Yes and for me I would say years ago I would not have even wanted a nephrite bangle and now I totally want more! Funny how we learn from each other and get influenced and inspired but all the beautiful pieces we share here


----------



## piosavsfan

Wearing my favorite milky lavender bangle today. Green bangle is from yesterday.


----------



## Baghera

Did anyone else watch the Tony Awards last night?  Was Oprah wearing jade earrings or were my eyes playing tricks on me?


----------



## designergoods

zipcount said:


> Haha I'm actually more free during summer. No homework!  Yay. The kids are either at camp or grandparents.  What bangle are you getting with Allen?


I am a stay home mom so I miss having the quiet time to get things done. It isnt so bad but they do keep me busy. I try to be mindful that they will grow up someday and be on their own. They dont stay little forever. 
I will be getting a WA nephrite bangle from Allan. Have no timeline yet from him. Keep telling myself, "Must be patient...think of other things...."



2boys_jademommy said:


> What are you getting?!?!
> Aug/Sept will have lots of Allan reveals I'm sure


I am getting a WA nephrite bangle. He had to get a boulder much larger than needed in order to have no fractures large enough to make my bangle. I think this raised the price some in return. How did you get a time line from him? He hasn't shared any finished dates with me yet. Cant wait until we can do our reveals! Your Siberian will be TDF for sure!



udalrike said:


> Thrakena is wonderful, Designer!!
> Thanks for your description of my stack. Pure poetry!!!
> Yes, what bangle are you getting from Allan?
> 
> Can´t wait to see all the new bangles from jadediver....
> 
> Can´t wait to stack it with my jade bangles....


Uli, that dragon is so powerful and love the silver and gold mix. Will be a great blend with your jade. I will be getting a WA nephrite bangle from Allan. I dont think he has yet to start the carving but does have the boulder.



Lots love said:


> I know what u mean Thrakena that's very good sign .it match with u it looks good and it's different which makes our so special. Well if I was u I wear it forever goes with everything [emoji5] as for star bright thank u for your complement on her ,61mm and 16w. ive never had such chunky cool jadetie bangle like her .I have couple but I just love wearing her on my right hand she just fits perfectly there. Normally I can't ,but I feel that her place.i see a lot of other members who have chunky jadetie bangles.love them. She is definitely one of kind she is very powerful jadetie bangle. [emoji8]


Thank you! It is so funny because Thrakena, like Star Bright, is the most comfortable on my right wrist and is also around 16mm in width. She has been on straight for three days now. I do like the black mixed with the minty green. If I remember right, I think fano shared that it is best to wear black jade on your right arm. Best this way for healing too.


----------



## designergoods

piosavsfan said:


> Wearing my favorite milky lavender bangle today. Green bangle is from yesterday.


Beautiful mod shots piosavsfan! They really fit your wrist well and look great against your skin tone


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> Wearing my favorite milky lavender bangle today. Green bangle is from yesterday.



Both so beautiful! I love lavender and that green is so mysteriously deep and rich


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> I am a stay home mom so I miss having the quiet time to get things done. It isnt so bad but they do keep me busy. I try to be mindful that they will grow up someday and be on their own. They dont stay little forever.
> I will be getting a WA nephrite bangle from Allan. Have no timeline yet from him. Keep telling myself, "Must be patient...think of other things...."
> 
> 
> I am getting a WA nephrite bangle. He had to get a boulder much larger than needed in order to have no fractures large enough to make my bangle. I think this raised the price some in return. How did you get a time line from him? He hasn't shared any finished dates with me yet. Cant wait until we can do our reveals! Your Siberian will be TDF for sure!
> 
> 
> Uli, that dragon is so powerful and love the silver and gold mix. Will be a great blend with your jade. I will be getting a WA nephrite bangle from Allan. I dont think he has yet to start the carving but does have the boulder.
> 
> 
> Thank you! It is so funny because Thrakena, like Star Bright, is the most comfortable on my right wrist and is also around 16mm in width. She has been on straight for three days now. I do like the black mixed with the minty green. If I remember right, I think fano shared that it is best to wear black jade on your right arm. Best this way for healing too.



Hi DG I totally understand what you mean by losing your alone time but you are also so right in saying it won't last forever. Mine are 9 and 11 and they are needing me less. I miss it but I do love this stage too.
What is a WA bangle? Are you getting a princess or d shape?
Allan is a perfectionist from what I hear.With my bangle he has to use a different slab because the stone he was going to use had an area that was "weaker". I truly appreciate that he is so meticulous with his work. As for timelines I have been talking to Allan for months. It was just a few days ago that he emailed me to say he should be able to start my bangle in a month's time and that I will probably get it in August. 
I am getting a wide bangle this time since all of mine are either slim or medium widths. I wanted a different look.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> I've love them both,I know my black Diamond I'm going  to try to make my forever piece. Same with star bright which her name fits her perfectly, thank u for letting me share mine with u all [emoji8]



Your Black Diamond looks perfect with StarBright. Both so dark and unique in their own way


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> Yes and for me I would say years ago I would not have even wanted a nephrite bangle and now I totally want more! Funny how we learn from each other and get influenced and inspired but all the beautiful pieces we share here


Yes and learn patients too[emoji5] [emoji5]


----------



## Lots love

piosavsfan said:


> Wearing my favorite milky lavender bangle today. Green bangle is from yesterday.


Love your looks bluish to me nice on you I can understand why it's your favorite [emoji8] [emoji5]


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> I am a stay home mom so I miss having the quiet time to get things done. It isnt so bad but they do keep me busy. I try to be mindful that they will grow up someday and be on their own. They dont stay little forever.
> I will be getting a WA nephrite bangle from Allan. Have no timeline yet from him. Keep telling myself, "Must be patient...think of other things...."
> 
> 
> I am getting a WA nephrite bangle. He had to get a boulder much larger than needed in order to have no fractures large enough to make my bangle. I think this raised the price some in return. How did you get a time line from him? He hasn't shared any finished dates with me yet. Cant wait until we can do our reveals! Your Siberian will be TDF for sure!
> 
> 
> Uli, that dragon is so powerful and love the silver and gold mix. Will be a great blend with your jade. I will be getting a WA nephrite bangle from Allan. I dont think he has yet to start the carving but does have the boulder.
> 
> 
> Thank you! It is so funny because Thrakena, like Star Bright, is the most comfortable on my right wrist and is also around 16mm in width. She has been on straight for three days now. I do like the black mixed with the minty green. If I remember right, I think fano shared that it is best to wear black jade on your right arm. Best this way for healing too.


Oh really I didn't know that wow see u leaned something today thank u designergoods [emoji272] I didn't know black is good on the right side wow hope u can give me more information about please. I never wear jade on my right hand. Being right handed in guess that's why. But kniw I found star bright one that change that now[emoji293]


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> Your Black Diamond looks perfect with StarBright. Both so dark and unique in their own way


Thank you that what I though too [emoji5]  thank u for your nice words 2boys_jademommy [emoji64]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> Thank you, C Rose!! Great bangle and ring!!!
> I know that you love dragons too. This bangle is coming from Hongkong:







piosavsfan said:


> Wearing my favorite milky lavender bangle today. Green bangle is from yesterday.




Udalrike that is to die for. I love anything two tone. You keep finding the best pieces. You are a master at that Udalrike [emoji4]

Poisavsfan they are quite beautiful! I love the pattern of the green bangle. WOW!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Just sharing my swan pendant that I received today [emoji5]


----------



## Lots love

Cyanide Rose said:


> Just sharing my swan pendant that I received today [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380625


Oh how sweet [emoji5] [emoji7]


----------



## piosavsfan

Cyanide Rose said:


> Just sharing my swan pendant that I received today [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380625



I love it!


----------



## piosavsfan

Lots love said:


> I've love them both,I know my black Diamond I'm going  to try to make my forever piece. Same with star bright which her name fits her perfectly, thank u for letting me share mine with u all [emoji8]



Where did you get your two beauties? I love dark bangles like these.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Lots love said:


> Oh how sweet [emoji5] [emoji7]







piosavsfan said:


> I love it!




Thank you so much Jadies! I was surprised by how big it is, but I do like it [emoji4]


----------



## Lots love

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thank you so much Jadies! I was surprised by how big it is, but I do like it [emoji4]


I do too [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Just sharing my swan pendant that I received today [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380625



Cool! You have been in a roll with great finds
Is it nephrite?


----------



## designergoods

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi DG I totally understand what you mean by losing your alone time but you are also so right in saying it won't last forever. Mine are 9 and 11 and they are needing me less. I miss it but I do love this stage too.
> What is a WA bangle? Are you getting a princess or d shape?
> Allan is a perfectionist from what I hear.With my bangle he has to use a different slab because the stone he was going to use had an area that was "weaker". I truly appreciate that he is so meticulous with his work. As for timelines I have been talking to Allan for months. It was just a few days ago that he emailed me to say he should be able to start my bangle in a month's time and that I will probably get it in August.
> I am getting a wide bangle this time since all of mine are either slim or medium widths. I wanted a different look.


I am totally with you 2boys_jade on the ages, mine are 8 and 11 too. Can you believe junior high next  year 
From Allan, he is working on a blue WA nephrite in a wider d shape. I do like that he is a perfectionist and really takes pride in his work. A lot of jadies here can contest to that and have been happy with their pieces from him. It took me some time to before he actually carried out with the conversation more to start the beginnings of the project.  Cant wait to hear of your bangle progress!


Lots love said:


> Oh really I didn't know that wow see u leaned something today thank u designergoods [emoji272] I didn't know black is good on the right side wow hope u can give me more information about please. I never wear jade on my right hand. Being right handed in guess that's why. But kniw I found star bright one that change that now[emoji293]


I can tell you like your darker colors in jade and the ones that chose you are stunning. I think its important to wear the bangle on which wrist is more comfortable. I am not an expert on meanings and uses for jade but did come across this article that I found interesting on black jade that you might like as well: http://www.crystalvaults.com/crystal-encyclopedia/black-jade



Cyanide Rose said:


> Just sharing my swan pendant that I received today [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380625


Beautiful, unique pendant CR! Wow, the color does look like a swan and very soft looking like the feathers of one. Will you use a cord or a chain for it? Cant wait to see mod shots! Girl, you are scoring with the jade pieces lately


----------



## zipcount

designergoods said:


> I am totally with you 2boys_jade on the ages, mine are 8 and 11 too. Can you believe junior high next  year
> From Allan, he is working on a blue WA nephrite in a wider d shape. I do like that he is a perfectionist and really takes pride in his work. A lot of jadies here can contest to that and have been happy with their pieces from him. It took me some time to before he actually carried out with the conversation more to start the beginnings of the project.  Cant wait to hear of your bangle progress!
> 
> I can tell you like your darker colors in jade and the ones that chose you are stunning. I think its important to wear the bangle on which wrist is more comfortable. I am not an expert on meanings and uses for jade but did come across this article that I found interesting on black jade that you might like as well: http://www.crystalvaults.com/crystal-encyclopedia/black-jade
> 
> 
> Beautiful, unique pendant CR! Wow, the color does look like a swan and very soft looking like the feathers of one. Will you use a cord or a chain for it? Cant wait to see mod shots! Girl, you are scoring with the jade pieces lately



Blue nephritis bangle?!  I've been asking him about one since last year!  &#128545;  Do you have a picture of what the stone looks like?


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, 2boys, Designer and C Rose!

C Rose, the swan pendant is VERY beautiful!!! I have never seen such a pendant before.

Designer, blue nephrite from Allan!! WOW!!!!! This bangle will be gorgeous, no doubt.


----------



## udalrike

Found this picture of blue WA nephrite:


----------



## udalrike

Does it look like this, Designer?


----------



## Ixorajade

Hi Jadies!  Popping by to say hello from cebu! Brought my own 'traveling bangle' with me.   Hope you all are enjoying the school break and enjoying ur lovely jade pieces


----------



## Lots love

Ixorajade said:


> Hi Jadies!  Popping by to say hello from cebu! Brought my own 'traveling bangle' with me.   Hope you all are enjoying the school break and enjoying ur lovely jade pieces


Hi I'm glad your jadeite getting much needed vacation they work very hard[emoji5] absolutely love the piece [emoji41] of the jade and the background nice


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> I am totally with you 2boys_jade on the ages, mine are 8 and 11 too. Can you believe junior high next  year
> From Allan, he is working on a blue WA nephrite in a wider d shape. I do like that he is a perfectionist and really takes pride in his work. A lot of jadies here can contest to that and have been happy with their pieces from him. It took me some time to before he actually carried out with the conversation more to start the beginnings of the project.  Cant wait to hear of your bangle progress!
> 
> We have very few Junior high schools left. Our schools are from kindergarten to grade 8 and so my son won't be going to a junior high. The time does go fast.
> What does WA stand for? How wide of a bangle will you get? I'm asking for 20 mm this time. Are you going to specify the height/thickness? I just told him I don't want it to be flat or thin. I want a curved dome but thought I should leave that part to him in terms of how thick to make it.
> Can't wait to see your bangle too!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Ixorajade said:


> Hi Jadies!  Popping by to say hello from cebu! Brought my own 'traveling bangle' with me.   Hope you all are enjoying the school break and enjoying ur lovely jade pieces



Hello ixorajade! Gorgeous view and your bangle looks beautiful!  I'm sure you are having so much fun in Cuba. The beaches are amazing. We were in Varadero Cuba with the kids back in 2009 and would love to go again someday. 
I love travelling with Jade too &#128526;


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Ixorajade said:


> Hi Jadies!  Popping by to say hello from cebu! Brought my own 'traveling bangle' with me.   Hope you all are enjoying the school break and enjoying ur lovely jade pieces



Oops haha I just realized you said you are in Cebu - not Cuba lol! Regardless you are on a gorgeous beach. Have fun!!


----------



## Ixorajade

Thanks Lots love

Hee..no probs 2boys &#128522;  haven't got the chance to visit Cuba...hopefully I can get to see the beaches there too! Love beach holidays!


----------



## designergoods

Good Morning Jadies!!!

zip, 2boys, Uli I am having trouble with file size on uploading the image . It is darker than the pic you shared Uli and also has some silver throughout. He had to get a larger boulder in order to have a clean area to work with. I think it depends on the size of the bangle in order for him to decide if he can work with with his suppliers and/or inventory. It is a long process but he does have another job and other clients as well so I am waiting patiently for the finished piece. I was hoping for a wider bangle that was around 7-8mm in depth. Sorry 2 boys, WA stands for Washington nephrite (abbreviated). I wonder who will get theirs first


----------



## designergoods

Ixorajade said:


> Hi Jadies!  Popping by to say hello from cebu! Brought my own 'traveling bangle' with me.   Hope you all are enjoying the school break and enjoying ur lovely jade pieces


OOOH that looks so inviting! Your bangle matches the hue of the beautiful ocean along with the same calmness. Enjoy your trip and love the mod shot!


----------



## fanofjadeite

Lots love said:


> Oh really I didn't know that wow see u leaned something today thank u designergoods [emoji272] I didn't know black is good on the right side wow hope u can give me more information about please. I never wear jade on my right hand. Being right handed in guess that's why. But kniw I found star bright one that change that now[emoji293]



lots love, how can u not know that black jade works better on the right? i shared that info with u when u asked me abt jade colors last november.


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi jadies!   missed you all over the update of the forum.  I'm not sure I like the new look.  I'm a little disoriented.


----------



## Junkenpo

See if this works... my latest acquisition... more  earrings!  They were sold as unmarked Ming's and came in a Ming's box, but even if not Ming's... they are super pretty. A little more than I like to spend, but acceptable.  Very bright apple green, the stone looks like a double cab.  It doesn't fluoresce under short or long UV, louped it and no spiderwebbing.  Doesn't look jelly-ish when held up to a light.  I'm feeling hopeful that it is grade A.  

The round earrings I've shown before and have no box, so I'm housing them with the new ones now.


----------



## udalrike

Wonderful earrings, Junkenpo!!!
I am curious how your blue bangle will look like, Designer!


----------



## udalrike

Two princesses today:


----------



## udalrike

Better picture


----------



## annetok

I got me a nephrite bangle, the seller said it is green Hetian Jade (just not the top quality one, as seen in the black dots present in the nephrite). I noticed that it appears to have "snow" in it, some whitish areas, which actually display chatoyancy, though not like cats eye. it's so unique and I've fallen in love with it.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

They look beautiful - amazing pop of green JKP and I would think they are grade A. I love the backing style. I remember my mom used to have a pair of earrings like that. They kinds "screw" on right? Your earrings look happy together in this box


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Congrats! The snow and the darker bits make it more interesting in my opinion. Fits you nicely Annetok


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Here is a pic of the raw stone Allan will be using for my bangle. He is not sure where he will cut and as you can see there are great colour variations within the stone so it will be a "surprise" in terms of how this will turn out. I'm so excited!


----------



## udalrike

Beautiful, Annetok!!!


----------



## udalrike

WOW!!!! I love these boulders, 2 boys!!!!!!!! I really do!!!
I NEED such a bangle too...
No, just kidding. I have enough right now.


----------



## udalrike

BTW, is it right that we have only 12 emoticons left?


----------



## designergoods

Nice to see you all again!
....woahhh I need to get use to the new tpf layout.


----------



## designergoods

udalrike said:


> Better picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3381302


Nice stack Uli. I see you have been wearing your gorgy green nephrite a lot lately, its lovely along with your others 


annetok said:


> I got me a nephrite bangle, the seller said it is green Hetian Jade (just not the top quality one, as seen in the black dots present in the nephrite). I noticed that it appears to have "snow" in it, some whitish areas, which actually display chatoyancy, though not like cats eye. it's so unique and I've fallen in love with it.


I can see why you love it so much. Its so unique with the color layout and the way the light reflects the colors. Congrats!


2boys_jademommy said:


> Here is a pic of the raw stone Allan will be using for my bangle. He is not sure where he will cut and as you can see there are great colour variations within the stone so it will be a "surprise" in terms of how this will turn out. I'm so excited!


Wow, you must be so excited! The raw stone is TDF and I can only imagine how it will turn out once polished! I wonder if he will add some of that root-beer crust into it?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Thanks Uli and DG  
I think he will be adding some of the root beer crust - I hope so anyway. I would love to have different aspects of the stone captured in the bangle. 
Thanks for clarifying what WA stood for - I should have know lol! I think I have an idea of what that stone looks like - it's a bluish granite grey with lighter and darker bits in there right? It will be beautiful I'm sure.


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, Designer. My husband likes the Emerald Fleck very much. And the white of the Hetian bangle seems to be whiter together with the intense green.....


----------



## udalrike

Annetok, my Yukon bangle has lighter streaks too and many black dots on one side:


----------



## udalrike

The dots:


----------



## udalrike

I am sure that your Siberian bangle will be gorgeous, 2 boys!!!!!


----------



## designergoods

Here is a very similar WA boulder that Allan will be doing for my bangle. This image I found is smaller in file size so that I can share with you all!


----------



## udalrike

STUNNING!!! You are one lucky lady!!!!!


----------



## designergoods

Thanks Uli! 
...gosh your Yukon bangle is so dreamy 


........your right...limited on emoticons


----------



## udalrike

Dear Crosso! Sorry, I missed your private message some time ago....
Wrote you now!


----------



## udalrike

I wrote you too, Designer!


----------



## Lots love

fanofjadeite said:


> lots love, how can u not know that black jade works better on the right? i shared that info with u when u asked me abt jade colors last november.



I forgot about that so please forgive me always good to get reminders once in awhile [emoji7]


----------



## Lots love

Junkenpo said:


> See if this works... my latest acquisition... more  earrings!  They were sold as unmarked Ming's and came in a Ming's box, but even if not Ming's... they are super pretty. A little more than I like to spend, but acceptable.  Very bright apple green, the stone looks like a double cab.  It doesn't fluoresce under short or long UV, louped it and no spiderwebbing.  Doesn't look jelly-ish when held up to a light.  I'm feeling hopeful that it is grade A.
> 
> The round earrings I've shown before and have no box, so I'm housing them with the new ones now.



Love your earning so cool looking


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> Here is a pic of the raw stone Allan will be using for my bangle. He is not sure where he will cut and as you can see there are great colour variations within the stone so it will be a "surprise" in terms of how this will turn out. I'm so excited!



Wow so beautiful jealous love the colors of the stone nice chose [emoji8]


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> Here is a very similar WA boulder that Allan will be doing for my bangle. This image I found is smaller in file size so that I can share with you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3381744



Love the color looks blushing black nice colors in the stone [emoji5]️[emoji5]️


----------



## Lots love

love my black diamond looking so cool [emoji41]


----------



## designergoods

Uli, just responded! 

LL, thank you. Really like your facet cut bangle. Does your black go all the way around it or is there a mix of colors?


----------



## zipcount

designergoods said:


> Here is a very similar WA boulder that Allan will be doing for my bangle. This image I found is smaller in file size so that I can share with you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3381744


Yay we are finally back.  Designer, that is very pretty, I love dark colors and the swirls of different shades will look amazing.  Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## designergoods

Thank  you zip! I will share the progress and hopefully will help you decide if you want one like this too. Also, I pm'ed you.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Beautiful pieces Jadies! It's hard to multi quote because you can see what you are typing on the TDF app.  Your new bangles are going to be amazing 2B_JM and DG!  It's good to be back on [emoji4]


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> Uli, just responded!
> 
> LL, thank you. Really like your facet cut bangle. Does your black go all the way around it or is there a mix of colors?



No it mostly black with snow small patch of greenish green color  
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 thank u designergoods it's my favorite too [emoji7]I didn't realize how rare black jadeite is  hard to come by .


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Yes this is the stone I was picturing the WA at look like! I'm sure Alan will create magic with it!


----------



## designergoods

Thank you CR and 2boys. I just hope it comes out with some blue vs more gray in color. We shall see! 
Cant wait to see how the Siberian comes out too! I think it would be divine to have some cream mixed with a bit of root beer crust. It will be one of a kind for sure lucky lady!
CR, how is your swan doing...worn her lately?

LL, that spot of green is so unique.... Like your other black that has the bits of purple. Where do you find these special bangles?


----------



## annetok

Oh wow sooo lovely, Uli. mine looks similar to yours, oddly, despite how mine was sold as "Hetian" jade. I read somewhere that Chinese sellers are now using canadian jade. Anyhow, I do love the "snow" and I think the D cut really fits this kind of stone. I don't mind where the stone is from


----------



## annetok

2boys_jademommy said:


> Here is a pic of the raw stone Allan will be using for my bangle. He is not sure where he will cut and as you can see there are great colour variations within the stone so it will be a "surprise" in terms of how this will turn out. I'm so excited!





udalrike said:


> The dots:
> View attachment 3381704



That will be such a conversation piece 2boys!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

annetok said:


> That will be such a conversation piece 2boys!!


Thanks Annetok! And I agree with you - I too am not picky about where the Jade comes from as long as it appeals to me. I wish sellers would be more honest. Hetian is thrown around all the time but there are a lot of gorgeous nephrite that is not Hetian. I guess they feel it helps increase their selling price.


----------



## udalrike

Annetok, thank you! I too read that jade sellers call nephrite from Canada Hetian jade.


----------



## udalrike

I have a question, Jadies. If you could keep only 2 of your bangles which ones would it be?

I am so drawn to my Hetians these days: I would say my white and my light green Hetians.


----------



## udalrike

And I am lucky: As my lavender and my black jadeite can´t be removed, I would keep 4 instead of 2.....


----------



## udalrike

Yesterday I came across a photo from a wedding when my lapis bangle wasn´t broken:


----------



## udalrike

The colours are quite bad.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> Thank you CR and 2boys. I just hope it comes out with some blue vs more gray in color. We shall see!
> Cant wait to see how the Siberian comes out too! I think it would be divine to have some cream mixed with a bit of root beer crust. It will be one of a kind for sure lucky lady!
> CR, how is your swan doing...worn her lately?
> 
> LL, that spot of green is so unique.... Like your other black that has the bits of purple. Where do you find these special bangles?





udalrike said:


> I have a question, Jadies. If you could keep only 2 of your bangles which ones would it be?
> 
> I am so drawn to my Hetians these days: I would say my white and my light green Hetians.





udalrike said:


> Yesterday I came across a photo from a wedding when my lapis bangle wasn´t broken:
> View attachment 3382888



Hi DG! My DH, thought my swan was creepy LOL. I wore it yesterday and he said that he was wrong and it was kinda cool [emoji4] This is coming from the same person that hates pearls (I LOVE pearls) so his opinion holds zero weight [emoji5]

Udalrike, hmmm I have to think about that because I have purchased quite a few while on vacation lol I will have to mull over it a bit. Your whole jewelry selection is beautiful! [emoji6]
I just realized your photo wasn't at the nail salon lol


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, C Rose! 

Look at this jade pendant:


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> Thanks, C Rose!
> 
> Look at this jade pendant:



OH wow I [emoji173]️ that pendant!


----------



## designergoods

Uli, great question! I think I would keep my Seasons and Blush. 

Great picture of your bangle stack...on both wrists! I think the multitude of bangles really balance the statement rings on both hands. I cant get enough of your lavender and french hinged! ....like the photos on the side too


----------



## designergoods

CR, that is too funny! I am glad that your DH saw the light in that the swan is a unique, lovely piece. Did you choose a cord or chain for it? You cant go wrong with it!

Wow, now that is a statement time piece over the top! A cartier clock in a jade design...must of been custom. Pretty cool knowing no one else will have one


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> CR, that is too funny! I am glad that your DH saw the light in that the swan is a unique, lovely piece. Did you choose a cord or chain for it? You cant go wrong with it!
> 
> Wow, now that is a statement time piece over the top! A cartier clock in a jade design...must of been custom. Pretty cool knowing no one else will have one



Thank you DG[emoji4] I'm wearing it on a 24 inch chain today but I keep banging it with my bangles, so I think I will try a shorter chain tomorrow.


----------



## udalrike

How could he think the swan was creepy, C Rose? Men......

Thank you, Designer! I will start to wear rings again. For a long time I thought that all the bangles and bracelets were enough.


----------



## udalrike

Were Blush and Seasons your very first jade bangles, Designer?


----------



## annetok

udalrike said:


> I have a question, Jadies. If you could keep only 2 of your bangles which ones would it be?
> 
> I am so drawn to my Hetians these days: I would say my white and my light green Hetians.


Same here. I am very much drawn to nephrite myself these days. They just have a different charm. Here is a new guilty buy from me in fact...


----------



## udalrike

LOVE IT!!!!! Reminds me of my obsidian bangle but yours is much more beautiful....


----------



## annetok

udalrike said:


> LOVE IT!!!!! Reminds me of my obsidian bangle but yours is much more beautiful....


I am not sure of it's authenticity as Hetian jade but the carving is pretty and the sugar brown color is so mellow thanks Uli!


----------



## Jade4Me

Hi everyone! Too far behind to comment on everything, but love all your posts!
Beautiful nephrite boulders, 2boys and DG! Can't wait to see Allan's finished bangles for you both!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> I have a question, Jadies. If you could keep only 2 of your bangles which ones would it be?
> 
> I am so drawn to my Hetians these days: I would say my white and my light green Hetians.



Great question Uli! I would keep the slim jadeite princess bangle my husband and sons gave me for Christmas 2014 and the black nephrite bangle I bought myself 2015.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jade4Me said:


> Hi everyone! Too far behind to comment on everything, but love all your posts!
> Beautiful nephrite boulders, 2boys and DG! Can't wait to see Allan's finished bangles for you both!


Thank you Jade4Me! Missed you here


----------



## designergoods

udalrike said:


> Were Blush and Seasons your very first jade bangles, Designer?


Seasons is my first bangle that I got from DH about a year ago and Blush is one of my newer ones. Its my first pink lavender. Here is a pic of her again. I wear her with Seasons and Glaceau.




Jade4Me said:


> Hi everyone! Too far behind to comment on everything, but love all your posts!
> Beautiful nephrite boulders, 2boys and DG! Can't wait to see Allan's finished bangles for you both!


Thank you Jade4Me! Its pretty cool to see the steps to creation from boulder to bangle!


----------



## udalrike

Blush is soooooooooo gorgeous!!!! No wonder you love her so much! There is even a little orange spot, isn´t it?


----------



## udalrike

Hi, Jade4me!


----------



## udalrike

You never wear them together on one arm, 2 boys, do you?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

annetok said:


> Same here. I am very much drawn to nephrite myself these days. They just have a different charm. Here is a new guilty buy from me in fact...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383063
> View attachment 3383064





Jade4Me said:


> Hi everyone! Too far behind to comment on everything, but love all your posts!
> Beautiful nephrite boulders, 2boys and DG! Can't wait to see Allan's finished bangles for you both!



Annetok I really like this bangle. I love dragons and the color is amazing!

Hi Jade4Me! Good to see ya!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> Seasons is my first bangle that I got from DH about a year ago and Blush is one of my newer ones. Its my first pink lavender. Here is a pic of her again. I wear her with Seasons and Glaceau.
> View attachment 3383149
> 
> 
> Thank you Jade4Me! Its pretty cool to see the steps to creation from boulder to bangle!



Seasons and Blush would be my pick too, even though they don't actually belong to me lol [emoji6]They are just gorgeous! They truly are!


----------



## zipcount

Anne, I saw that one too. I too was drawn to the color and carving. But can't tell if it's real jade. Can't wait to see it on you.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Seasons is my first bangle that I got from DH about a year ago and Blush is one of my newer ones. Its my first pink lavender. Here is a pic of her again. I wear her with Seasons and Glaceau.
> View attachment 3383149
> 
> 
> Thank you Jade4Me! Its pretty cool to see the steps to creation from boulder to bangle!


DG Blush is tdf! I see a sweet little orange spot on her too :0 You totally lucked out with this one. It's a beauty.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> You never wear them together on one arm, 2 boys, do you?


No never - the princess is on the left and the black bangle on the right. I swap bangles on my right side only.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> How could he think the swan was creepy, C Rose? Men......
> 
> Thank you, Designer! I will start to wear rings again. For a long time I thought that all the bangles and bracelets were enough.



Udalrike, you and I must have been posting at the same time. I missed this one. Thank you so much Udalrike[emoji4] I didn't realize you couldn't get one of your bangles off. Does it bother you at all?  I'm afraid of that happening to me, especially now that it is hot out.


----------



## annetok

Cyanide Rose said:


> Annetok I really like this bangle. I love dragons and the color is amazing!



Thank you! I hope it is as nice as the pictures



zipcount said:


> Anne, I saw that one too. I too was drawn to the color and carving. But can't tell if it's real jade. Can't wait to see it on you.



It will arrive in july. I am sooooo excited!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Hi Jadies! I have a question [emoji4] For the Jadies that have had their bangles banded...Do you wear them at all?  I'm contemplating getting a bangle banded but I'm afraid I will not wear it afterwards. Does anyone have a fancy band with diamonds or something like that? If so where did you get it done?  Thanks so much in advance for you replies [emoji5]


----------



## designergoods

annetok said:


> Same here. I am very much drawn to nephrite myself these days. They just have a different charm. Here is a new guilty buy from me in fact...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383063
> View attachment 3383064


That bangle is a beauty! Really looks like carved butterscotch - very pretty! I look forward to hearing how you like it!


udalrike said:


> Blush is soooooooooo gorgeous!!!! No wonder you love her so much! There is even a little orange spot, isn´t it?





Cyanide Rose said:


> Seasons and Blush would be my pick too, even though they don't actually belong to me lol [emoji6]They are just gorgeous! They truly are!





2boys_jademommy said:


> DG Blush is tdf! I see a sweet little orange spot on her too :0 You totally lucked out with this one. It's a beauty.



Thank you Uli, CR and 2boys! You guys got a keen eye with colors. Blush does have a couple spots of reddish orange on her. They are very tiny but it seems that around the spots is where the lavender is most intense. Need to research make up of certain colors of jadeite...
Glad you approve CR on the two!


----------



## designergoods

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi Jadies! I have a question [emoji4] For the Jadies that have had their bangles banded...Do you wear them at all?  I'm contemplating getting a bangle banded but I'm afraid I will not wear it afterwards. Does anyone have a fancy band with diamonds or something like that? If so where did you get it done?  Thanks so much in advance for you replies [emoji5]


I am sorry that I cant comment myself on a having a banded bangle. However, if you are in the market to get one done, I hear that Churk does a fantastic job working with metal and jade. He redid Crossos hinged lavender bangle and she was happy with his work...it came out lovely.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> I am sorry that I cant comment myself on a having a banded bangle. However, if you are in the market to get one done, I hear that Churk does a fantastic job working with metal and jade. He redid Crossos hinged lavender bangle and she was happy with his work...it came out lovely.



Thank you DG! Oh yes, Churk...I remember him now. I will have to check and see if he does banding with a little pizzazz [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Stay cool and hydrated Jadies, I hear it's going to be a really hot one these next few days. They are saying it could get up to as high as 122 degrees in some areas in the Midwest and the west coast. Be safe out there this weekend [emoji4]


----------



## udalrike

C Rose, Dawn is banded. I bought her this way and it was my own risk that I put her on (and the black bangle which was a gift) knowing that I can´t remove them.


----------



## udalrike

A very simple band:


----------



## udalrike

But Dawn stays in the "right position" most of the time


----------



## udalrike

Do you like this combo?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> But Dawn stays in the "right position" most of the time
> 
> View attachment 3383726





udalrike said:


> Do you like this combo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383730



Thanks udalrike! I would have never known she was banded. Her coloring is TDF!  They are both beautiful and your stack is gorgeous as always [emoji4]  I haven't found a forever bangle yet, I have some that I adore but  not to leave permanently. I love Wonder Woman but she is over a 100 grams.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Ok Jadies another question [emoji4] I have a princess bangle that is around 60 grams that I recently purchased. It tests as jadeite and doesn't fluoresce.  So can I assume that a bangle that is being advertised as jadeite and is around the same size and width should weigh around the same?  I see similar bangles in size and width weighing 20 grams less but are guaranteed to be jadeite, is this possible?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> C Rose, Dawn is banded. I bought her this way and it was my own risk that I put her on (and the black bangle which was a gift) knowing that I can´t remove them.


Hey Uli are you sure you can not remove them because they say if it can go on, it can come off.....They are gorgeous so I am sure you don't mind them permanently on but just wondering if it absolutely can not come off. I remember one of the Jadies here had a bangle stuck for at least a few weeks but did manage to get it off.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Do you like this combo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383730


I like it!


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, 2 boys! I tried to removed them but it hurts too much and it seems to be impossible.  And as I like them so much it is no problem.


----------



## udalrike

Cyanide Rose said:


> Ok Jadies another question [emoji4] I have a princess bangle that is around 60 grams that I recently purchased. It tests as jadeite and doesn't fluoresce.  So can I assume that a bangle that is being advertised as jadeite and is around the same size and width should weigh around the same?  I see similar bangles in size and width weighing 20 grams less but are guaranteed to be jadeite, is this possible?



I would think that two bangles (jadeite) in same size and width should weigh around the same.


----------



## Junkenpo

Morning jadies! 

lovely bangle shots all! 

Here's an older pic:  Opeapea with DW's "bad" side. lol   Today I'm actually wearing Smoke on the right and Elsa (white carved) on the left.


----------



## piosavsfan

Cyanide Rose said:


> Ok Jadies another question [emoji4] I have a princess bangle that is around 60 grams that I recently purchased. It tests as jadeite and doesn't fluoresce.  So can I assume that a bangle that is being advertised as jadeite and is around the same size and width should weigh around the same?  I see similar bangles in size and width weighing 20 grams less but are guaranteed to be jadeite, is this possible?


It also depends on thickness. I have some jade bangles with similar inner diameter and width, but one is a LOT thicker than the other and is heavier.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

piosavsfan said:


> It also depends on thickness. I have some jade bangles with similar inner diameter and width, but one is a LOT thicker than the other and is heavier.



Thanks piosavsfan [emoji4] With fake certs and all, I'm just very skeptical. I really want a darker green bangle with a bit of some other colors in jadeite and finding one is a bit of a challenge.


----------



## crosso

designergoods said:


> I am sorry that I cant comment myself on a having a banded bangle. However, if you are in the market to get one done, I hear that Churk does a fantastic job working with metal and jade. He redid Crossos hinged lavender bangle and she was happy with his work...it came out lovely.


DG, you are right - Churk did the work on Lila,and was so professional with communication and pics every step of the way. (Wearing her today and posted a pic in the photos only thread). I was very happy with his work and wonderful customer service. 
LOVE Blush, btw! Hard to find a pink lavender grade a - she's a beauty and so rare!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

udalrike said:


> But Dawn stays in the "right position" most of the time
> 
> View attachment 3383726


Gorgy, Uli!!! Had no idea that Dawn was banded. Such a lovely bangle! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

I have a few questions for you jadies that have been collecting for awhile (mostly in the U.S.) Is it just me or do you all see rising prices in the marketplace for jade that is readily available to us for lesser quality? Do any of you look at jade as investment pieces? I've only been actively collecting for about 5 years, but feel so lucky to have acquired some of the pieces I have and enjoy them immensely. What is your opinion - has it gotten more difficult to find quality grade a pieces at a reasonable price from sources you can trust?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> I have a few questions for you jadies that have been collecting for awhile (mostly in the U.S.) Is it just me or do you all see rising prices in the marketplace for jade that is readily available to us for lesser quality? Do any of you look at jade as investment pieces? I've only been actively collecting for about 5 years, but feel so lucky to have acquired some of the pieces I have and enjoy them immensely. What is your opinion - has it gotten more difficult to find quality grade a pieces at a reasonable price from sources you can trust?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



Hi  Crosso I'm not in the States but yes I do find the price of Jade rising. There are a few stores I trust and check out every so often and it is hard to find a decent quality grade A piece for under $1500.00 CDN (approx $1200.00 Usd) I notice there are lower price points online but I still get nervous buying online. I do think Jade will only get more expensive - especially nephrite. Jadiete has long been highly prized but it seems as though nephrite is gaining popularity.


----------



## annetok

crosso said:


> I have a few questions for you jadies that have been collecting for awhile (mostly in the U.S.) Is it just me or do you all see rising prices in the marketplace for jade that is readily available to us for lesser quality? Do any of you look at jade as investment pieces? I've only been actively collecting for about 5 years, but feel so lucky to have acquired some of the pieces I have and enjoy them immensely. What is your opinion - has it gotten more difficult to find quality grade a pieces at a reasonable price from sources you can trust?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



Oh priceshave definitely risen in the last five years. I cannot find good quality jadeite at humane prices anymore and so I will hold on to all my pieces knowing that I can't replace them anymore


----------



## Silver Mom

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi Jadies! I have a question [emoji4] For the Jadies that have had their bangles banded...Do you wear them at all?  I'm contemplating getting a bangle banded but I'm afraid I will not wear it afterwards. Does anyone have a fancy band with diamonds or something like that? If so where did you get it done?  Thanks so much in advance for you replies [emoji5]



Wow first time on since the change in the website so don't really know how to work it yet.  CR I am no sure what you mean by banded but if you mean to put a band on the bangle I did.


----------



## Silver Mom

Silver Mom said:


> Wow first time on since the change in the website so don't really know how to work it yet.  CR I am no sure what you mean by banded but if you mean to put a band on the bangle I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384518


Whoa........ Sorry sooooooo BIG!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

crosso said:


> I have a few questions for you jadies that have been collecting for awhile (mostly in the U.S.) Is it just me or do you all see rising prices in the marketplace for jade that is readily available to us for lesser quality? Do any of you look at jade as investment pieces? I've only been actively collecting for about 5 years, but feel so lucky to have acquired some of the pieces I have and enjoy them immensely. What is your opinion - has it gotten more difficult to find quality grade a pieces at a reasonable price from sources you can trust?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app





Silver Mom said:


> Wow first time on since the change in the website so don't really know how to work it yet.  CR I am no sure what you mean by banded but if you mean to put a band on the bangle I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384518



Crosso, I completely agree. The prices are getting unbelievably outrageous.  The prices are high for Jade that isn't even certified as well. 

Yes, Silver mom.. That's exactly what I was referring to. Can I ask who banded your bangle? I love the bling [emoji4]


----------



## Silver Mom

Cyanide Rose said:


> Crosso, I completely agree. The prices are getting unbelievably outrageous.  The prices are high for Jade that isn't even certified as well.
> 
> Yes, Silver mom.. That's exactly what I was referring to. Can I ask who banded your bangle? I love the bling [emoji4]


My Jeweler here in Hawaii.  Her name is Alice.  She makes all my jewelry for me.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silver Mom said:


> My Jeweler here in Hawaii.  Her name is Alice.  She makes all my jewelry for me.



She is amazing [emoji5] A good jeweler is hard to come by these days, so you are quite lucky. I live in a smallish town and the one jeweler we had, closed her doors 5 years ago. I found another but it's way out of the way for me to get there.


----------



## Silver Mom

CR, here is another shot of the whole bangle to give you a better idea of how it looks.   Hope the picture doesn't come out as HUGE as the one I posted before.  LOL


----------



## Silver Mom

Cyanide Rose said:


> She is amazing [emoji5] A good jeweler is hard to come by these days, so you are quite lucky. I live in a smallish town and the one jeweler we had, closed her doors 5 years ago. I found another but it's way out of the way for me to get there.


Oh, that is sad.  Yes, I do consider myself quite lucky to have Alice as my got to jeweler.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silver Mom said:


> CR, here is another shot of the whole bangle to give you a better idea of how it looks.   Hope the picture doesn't come out as HUGE as the one I posted before.  LOL



That bangle without the band is gorgeous but the diamond encrusted band just makes it really stand out. I would definitely wear that with the band showing if it would stay that way. It's so unique. I [emoji173]️ the diamonds in it and that it's white gold[emoji4] You rarely see white gold bands. The coloring in your bangle is dreamy[emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silver Mom said:


> Oh, that is sad.  Yes, I do consider myself quite lucky to have Alice as my got to jeweler.



I know, I can't wait to move lol [emoji5]


----------



## Silver Mom

Cyanide Rose said:


> I know, I can't wait to move lol [emoji5]


Thank you CR.  Are you planning to move soon?  Where do you live?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silver Mom said:


> Thank you CR.  Are you planning to move soon?  Where do you live?



Your welcome [emoji4] I'm in PA.  My DH just retired and he wants to live on a golf course. Not sure if we are staying in PA yet, he is interviewing for a few different positions now. Moving to Maryland is definitely an option but nothing concrete yet.


----------



## Silver Mom

Cyanide Rose said:


> Your welcome [emoji4] I'm in PA.  My DH just retired and he wants to live on a golf course. Not sure if we are staying in PA yet, he is interviewing for a few different positions now. Moving to Maryland is definitely an option but nothing concrete yet.


Hey move to Hawaii.  There are really nice courses here.  Would love to meet you and you can go to Alice.  LOL


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silver Mom said:


> Hey move to Hawaii.  There are really nice courses here.  Would love to meet you and you can go to Alice.  LOL



LOL My FIL lived there for 5 years on his boat while working for homeland security.  I do wish I had visited him before he moved but me and planes haven't quite developed an amicable relationship [emoji4] My DH on the other hand is in a helicopter on a regular basis, I can not even imagine that [emoji15]


----------



## udalrike

crosso said:


> Gorgy, Uli!!! Had no idea that Dawn was banded. Such a lovely bangle!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



Thanks, Crosso! Did you see that I wrote you a private message?


----------



## udalrike

C Rose, my husband and my son were in Pennsylvania some years ago.


----------



## udalrike

Today:


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> C Rose, my husband and my son were in Pennsylvania some years ago.





udalrike said:


> Today:
> 
> View attachment 3384829



You didn't go? [emoji4] 

Today's stack is very pretty. Is the green one nephrite? It's a beaut!


----------



## udalrike

I didn´t go because of our old Italian dog who was still alive then.
Yes, it is the Emerald Fleck from the Yukon. You are the one who searches for a dark green bangle, right?
What about something like mine?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> I didn´t go because of our old Italian dog who was still alive then.
> Yes, it is the Emerald Fleck from the Yukon. You are the one who searches for a dark green bangle, right?
> What about something like mine?



Yes, something similar to yours. Where did you find it?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Just wanted to share what I'm wearing today. Have a great Sunday Jadies [emoji4] 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3384962


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Hmm I picked the wrong photo.


----------



## Silver Mom

Cyanide Rose said:


> LOL My FIL lived there for 5 years on his boat while working for homeland security.  I do wish I had visited him before he moved but me and planes haven't quite developed an amicable relationship [emoji4] My DH on the other hand is in a helicopter on a regular basis, I can not even imagine that [emoji15]


ME TOO!!!!  We are so alike.  I don't like to get on a plane too.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hmm I picked the wrong photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384963


I love your bracelet - the little pi's are so sweet and your ring pairs nicely with it too! What to the chinese characters on your ring say? I'm Chinese but unfortunately can not read or write it.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Your welcome [emoji4] I'm in PA.  My DH just retired and he wants to live on a golf course. Not sure if we are staying in PA yet, he is interviewing for a few different positions now. Moving to Maryland is definitely an option but nothing concrete yet.


C Rose just wanted to say I loved Pennsylvania when we visited several years ago. We were at a waterpark in Erie PA - Splash Lagoon. It was so much fun! We also did the outlet mall in Grove City and also spent a day in Pittsburgh. It was a lovely little road trip with hubby and the boys. 
We are doing another road trip in a few weeks - still not sure where but will be either to Cape Cod or Myrtle Beach Beach. Never been to Cape Cod or Boston but we did do Myrtle Beach , South Carolina a couple of years ago and love it. Sorry Jadies I'm off topic lol!


----------



## crosso

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hmm I picked the wrong photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384963


Great bracelet, CR! So feminine and pretty! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

udalrike said:


> Thanks, Crosso! Did you see that I wrote you a private message?


Got it, Uli, thank you! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Junkenpo

Happy father's day to all my jadie daddies!  

CR, that bracelet and ring pair so nicely; Uli, love your stacks, as always.


Re: jade price
I do think the price of jade has been climbing.  I think I remember reading that 2009-2010 was a big increase in prices and that they've gone up pretty steadily since. I'm already priced out of most jade.  I think I'm mostly done with collecting bangles and I'm very happy buying preloved.  I used to not buy 14k or set in 14k (I prefer the color of 18kyg or higher), but for pre-owned pretty jade pieces, I've made exceptions. 

For today... green theme: nephrite beads and jadeite monkey & ruyi


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silver Mom said:


> ME TOO!!!!  We are so alike.  I don't like to get on a plane too.



LOL Silver Mom, yes we are [emoji6] I know I will have to do it one day because my DH REALLY wants to go to Turks and Caicos. I'm chicken but I will definitely go [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> I love your bracelet - the little pi's are so sweet and your ring pairs nicely with it too! What to the chinese characters on your ring say? I'm Chinese but unfortunately can not read or write it.





2boys_jademommy said:


> C Rose just wanted to say I loved Pennsylvania when we visited several years ago. We were at a waterpark in Erie PA - Splash Lagoon. It was so much fun! We also did the outlet mall in Grove City and also spent a day in Pittsburgh. It was a lovely little road trip with hubby and the boys.
> We are doing another road trip in a few weeks - still not sure where but will be either to Cape Cod or Myrtle Beach Beach. Never been to Cape Cod or Boston but we did do Myrtle Beach , South Carolina a couple of years ago and love it. Sorry Jadies I'm off topic lol!



Thank you so much 2B_JM! I'm not 100% sure but it says "best wishes" on the inside of the ring. So I'm guessing that's what it is. I looked it up and is stands for  rú yí but I couldn't get a clear answer on what that means either LOL

Splash Lagoon sounds like a blast! There is a brand new indoor water park here called Kalahari Resort Waterpark that I hear is really nice. I haven't been there yet[emoji4]

We just came back from myrtle beach and we had a great time! We were there for a week and it seemed to fly by. We ended every night with a trip to Ben and jerry's ice cream. The weather was perfect too. Not sure where your going but I'm sure you will have an awesome time with the family[emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

crosso said:


> Got it, Uli, thank you!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app





Junkenpo said:


> Happy father's day to all my jadie daddies!
> 
> CR, that bracelet and ring pair so nicely; Uli, love your stacks, as always.
> 
> 
> Re: jade price
> I do think the price of jade has been climbing.  I think I remember reading that 2009-2010 was a big increase in prices and that they've gone up pretty steadily since. I'm already priced out of most jade.  I think I'm mostly done with collecting bangles and I'm very happy buying preloved.  I used to not buy 14k or set in 14k (I prefer the color of 18kyg or higher), but for pre-owned pretty jade pieces, I've made exceptions.
> 
> For today... green theme: nephrite beads and jadeite monkey & ruyi



Thanks so much crosso and JKP[emoji4] 

JKP, I love the green theme and the monkey is cute. Hmmmm.... Ruyi, what is that? Some type of animal or creature? LOL I'm so clueless [emoji6]


----------



## Junkenpo

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks so much crosso and JKP[emoji4]
> 
> JKP, I love the green theme and the monkey is cute. Hmmmm.... Ruyi, what is that? Some type of animal or creature? LOL I'm so clueless [emoji6]



Thanks!  My understanding is that a ruyi is a mushroom of sorts?  That it has a sort of "wish come true"  feeling to it.   I thought it was a peach at first, before I realized it was an upside down ruyi.   

sidebar:  hey!  most of the smilies are back!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Junkenpo said:


> Thanks!  My understanding is that a ruyi is a mushroom of sorts?  That it has a sort of "wish come true"  feeling to it.   I thought it was a peach at first, before I realized it was an upside down ruyi.
> 
> sidebar:  hey!  most of the smilies are back!



That totally makes sense! So the rú yí on my ring does mean best wishes. Mystery solved! Thanks JKP[emoji5]


----------



## udalrike

Something for you, C Rose?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Natural-Green-Nephrite-Jade-Bangle-Bracelet-/121155721961?hash=item1c35719ae9


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, everyone!


----------



## udalrike

Beautiful Siberian Charoite bangle:


----------



## udalrike

Not mine.


----------



## annetok

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hmm I picked the wrong photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384963



I really like this! The ring looks like it has a certain power to it. Very mysterious and great pairing!
Thanks!


----------



## udalrike

Beautiful ring and bracelet, C Rose!


----------



## udalrike

Today my Dragon bangle and the Hetian pendant came:


----------



## udalrike

Don´t know why the pendant came twice....


----------



## udalrike

Silver Mom said:


> ME TOO!!!!  We are so alike.  I don't like to get on a plane too.



We are three, SilverMom . We had a horrible flight to Israel some years ago and afterwards my son had to take Valium . Now I hate getting on a plane.


----------



## udalrike

Junkenpo said:


> Happy father's day to all my jadie daddies!
> 
> CR, that bracelet and ring pair so nicely; Uli, love your stacks, as always.
> 
> 
> Re: jade price
> I do think the price of jade has been climbing.  I think I remember reading that 2009-2010 was a big increase in prices and that they've gone up pretty steadily since. I'm already priced out of most jade.  I think I'm mostly done with collecting bangles and I'm very happy buying preloved.  I used to not buy 14k or set in 14k (I prefer the color of 18kyg or higher), but for pre-owned pretty jade pieces, I've made exceptions.
> 
> For today... green theme: nephrite beads and jadeite monkey & ruyi





GREAT pendant, Junkenpo!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thank you so much 2B_JM! I'm not 100% sure but it says "best wishes" on the inside of the ring. So I'm guessing that's what it is. I looked it up and is stands for  rú yí but I couldn't get a clear answer on what that means either LOL
> 
> Splash Lagoon sounds like a blast! There is a brand new indoor water park here called Kalahari Resort Waterpark that I hear is really nice. I haven't been there yet[emoji4]
> 
> We just came back from myrtle beach and we had a great time! We were there for a week and it seemed to fly by. We ended every night with a trip to Ben and jerry's ice cream. The weather was perfect too. Not sure where your going but I'm sure you will have an awesome time with the family[emoji5]


New waterpark!! May have to check it out: ) We ate lots of Ben & Jerry's in Myrtle Beach too - what a great place for a family vacation! Our drive was about 15 hours and so we did it in 2 days but the boys were great in the car and it was just so much fun.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Happy father's day to all my jadie daddies!
> 
> CR, that bracelet and ring pair so nicely; Uli, love your stacks, as always.
> 
> 
> Re: jade price
> I do think the price of jade has been climbing.  I think I remember reading that 2009-2010 was a big increase in prices and that they've gone up pretty steadily since. I'm already priced out of most jade.  I think I'm mostly done with collecting bangles and I'm very happy buying preloved.  I used to not buy 14k or set in 14k (I prefer the color of 18kyg or higher), but for pre-owned pretty jade pieces, I've made exceptions.
> 
> For today... green theme: nephrite beads and jadeite monkey & ruyi


Interesting that the significant price increase was 2009/2010....I think that was just before I got into jade. I think the price of most valuable gems have increased and so yeah we gotta let the husbands know that when we keep buy we are actually making smart financial investments 
Your bead bracelet and pendant are both beautiful JKP!!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> Something for you, C Rose?
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Natural-Green-Nephrite-Jade-Bangle-Bracelet-/121155721961?hash=item1c35719ae9





udalrike said:


> Beautiful Siberian Charoite bangle:





annetok said:


> I really like this! The ring looks like it has a certain power to it. Very mysterious and great pairing!
> Thanks!



Udalrike, that is a good one there! Hmm... I went digging in the bangle box and I have 2 nephrite bangles I forgot about LOL. I have been on a jadeite buying spree and your link reminded me of the 2 I have, so thank you for that. While I was looking my DH says "Just how many Jade bangles do you have?  You only have 2 wrist?!!" LOL I said how many polo shirts do you have or what about golf clubs?!!  He said he could never catch up to me. Ha Ha! He is so right! [emoji6]

That Siberian Charoite Bangle is pretty, love the  color. There is so many cool gems out there to see [emoji5]

Annetok, Thank you so much. I have been looking for yellow gold and Jade lately. I really like them together [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> Beautiful ring and bracelet, C Rose!





udalrike said:


> View attachment 3385505
> View attachment 3385507
> View attachment 3385507
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today my Dragon bangle and the Hetian pendant came:





udalrike said:


> Don´t know why the pendant came twice....



Thank you Udalrike!  You know I love them dragons. Beautiful stack today[emoji4]

Yesterday, I did the same thing with the photos.  We just get to look at that pretty pendant twice [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> New waterpark!! May have to check it out: ) We ate lots of Ben & Jerry's in Myrtle Beach too - what a great place for a family vacation! Our drive was about 15 hours and so we did it in 2 days but the boys were great in the car and it was just so much fun.



LOL 2B_JM! It is a fun place and I gained like 3 pounds [emoji4] 

Thankfully I had my veggie bag or I would have never been able to get my bangles on or off.  My oldest went to black market minerals and brought back some really nice worry stones and these beautiful hearts that had so much depth to them. He came home a week after us and brought me back this pretty gemstone kinda bonsai style tree [emoji173]️   I will have to go by that place the next time I visit myrtle beach [emoji5]


----------



## udalrike

Cyanide Rose said:


> Udalrike, that is a good one there! Hmm... I went digging in the bangle box and I have 2 nephrite bangles I forgot about LOL. I have been on a jadeite buying spree and your link reminded me of the 2 I have, so thank you for that. While I was looking my DH says "Just how many Jade bangles do you have?  You only have 2 wrist?!!" LOL I said how many polo shirts do you have or what about golf clubs?!!  He said he could never catch up to me. Ha Ha! He is so right! [emoji6]
> 
> That Siberian Charoite Bangle is pretty, love the  color. There is so many cool gems out there to see [emoji5]
> 
> Annetok, Thank you so much. I have been looking for yellow gold and Jade lately. I really like them together [emoji4]




Could you show us these Bangles, C Rose?


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, C Rose!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> Thanks, C Rose!



Your welcome udalrike! I had these photos of them on my phone since I'm not at home [emoji4]


----------



## udalrike

WOW !!!!! Great bangles , C Rose! You really don´t NEED another green nephrite bangle......


----------



## udalrike

May I ask where you bought them?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> May I ask where you bought them?



Sure [emoji4] I bought them on eBay. I buy way too much stuff from eBay [emoji5]


----------



## designergoods

Hope everyone had a great Father's Day weekend!

Great nephrite pieces CR, the beads and bangle go well together and the bangle color looks so creamy and smooth in composition. Brilliant!

Uli, your newest additions arrived quickly!The pendant carving details are superb and the dragon 2-tone bracelet fits you perfectly! You must be very happy with your finds


----------



## designergoods

Blush, Seasons and Glaceau at the NBA Finals game!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> Hope everyone had a great Father's Day weekend!
> 
> Great nephrite pieces CR, the beads and bangle go well together and the bangle color looks so creamy and smooth in composition. Brilliant!
> 
> Uli, your newest additions arrived quickly!The pendant carving details are superb and the dragon 2-tone bracelet fits you perfectly! You must be very happy with your finds





designergoods said:


> Blush, Seasons and Glaceau at the NBA Finals game!
> View attachment 3385817



Thanks DG! WOW, that was a game everybody wanted to be at[emoji4]
The stack is looking quite lovely! Are both of you basketball fans? My goodness look at all the people!


----------



## designergoods

Thanks CR! Yes, it was sold out!!! My DS and DH are the most into basketball. Myself along with my DD are not so die hard but enjoyed watching the game..I think her and I enjoyed the really unhealthy food there the most....nachos, cotton candy, french fries....!!


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> Blush, Seasons and Glaceau at the NBA Finals game!
> View attachment 3385817


Absolutely love your stack of jadetie bangle [emoji7] [emoji7] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## udalrike

Wow, wonderful stack, Designer!!!!! Do you wear the bangles at night too?
During sleep, I mean....


----------



## udalrike

You are so slim so the unhealthy food should be no problem......


----------



## udalrike

I really like my Hetian pendant. It is quite thick too.


----------



## Lots love

crosso said:


> I have a few questions for you jadies that have been collecting for awhile (mostly in the U.S.) Is it just me or do you all see rising prices in the marketplace for jade that is readily available to us for lesser quality? Do any of you look at jade as investment pieces? I've only been actively collecting for about 5 years, but feel so lucky to have acquired some of the pieces I have and enjoy them immensely. What is your opinion - has it gotten more difficult to find quality grade a pieces at a reasonable price from sources you can trust?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Yes I have noticed what u are saying .I notice that there isn't nice jadeite out there and my more. Some our poor quality. Could be that they can't get it out of Burma anymore.and the sellers are running out of good jade.and if they do have good pieces they cost arm and leg. Some of the prices are the cost of house it's crazy. But have to say they are breath taking though♡♡

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## designergoods

Thank you LL and Uli for your sweet comments  Now I have to eat healthy to off set all the bad 
I do wear my three bangles 24/7 even while I sleep with bumpers in between. Usually it is not a problem but sometimes throughout the night I need to push down Blush as she gets tight on my arm when she rides up. Do you sleep with yours too (and/or pendants)? My right arm is the one to switch out my other bangles and rarely do I sleep with those.


----------



## designergoods

Would love to see a mod shot of your pendant Uli!...love the round shape


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> Thanks CR! Yes, it was sold out!!! My DS and DH are the most into basketball. Myself along with my DD are not so die hard but enjoyed watching the game..I think her and I enjoyed the really unhealthy food there the most....nachos, cotton candy, french fries....!!



DG, I applaud you girl [emoji4] you have a strong stomach. If I even look at that stuff, I'm in trouble. I'm the person that eats before they go to a cookout LOL. Is sad but true. I don't even have to say a word, my DH automatically determines where we will stop for my food before we even get on the road [emoji39]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Blush, Seasons and Glaceau at the NBA Finals game!
> View attachment 3385817



OMG my boys would have loved to be at the game! I'm not into basketball but I enjoyed watching last night's game- What a close match!
Your bangles are absolutely glowing in that light - GORGEOUS!


----------



## Junkenpo

hi jadies!  hope all is well today.

DG, hope your team won at the finals! love that stack!
Uli, great stack and lovely pendant. charoite is such a pretty stone.
CR: nice nephrite!

I am going to post some finds because I'm hoping someone on this thread will get them and relieve me of the temptation. I'm not affiliated with any of the sellers, and do make sure to ask questions to satisfy yourself about authenticity before buying.

I think this bracelet is so cute with pearls... looks like the stone could be nephrite. This bracelet is much too like beaded bracelets I already have, but as you have seen, I love this style.
This ring is so pretty, and the setting puts me in mind of Ming's, but I wonder if the stone could be chrysoprase.  Same seller does have a pair of Ming's earrings... they look very similar to ones I got from a different seller and shared. This necklace doesn't look all jade, but the style and the charms are so neat looking.  

I have too much jewelry to keep switching out and getting more stuff, but jade is so unique and I am so addicted!

Edited to add: these earrings, so cute with the pearls would go great with my heart pendant, but I am tapped out! lol


----------



## Junkenpo

Two more.... 

earrings.... i really like this style of clip earrings.. I actually watched a youtube video of how to tighten a loose clip and fixed one of my round ones myself! 
ring - lavender stones.. I keep having to remind myself I have so many rings that I never, ever wear.  This would go in my box with my red ring and black ring and never be worn.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Two more....
> 
> earrings.... i really like this style of clip earrings.. I actually watched a youtube video of how to tighten a loose clip and fixed one of my round ones myself!
> ring - lavender stones.. I keep having to remind myself I have so many rings that I never, ever wear.  This would go in my box with my red ring and black ring and never be worn.



 What a great price on the lavender cluster ring. It is tempting....


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Junkenpo said:


> Two more....
> 
> earrings.... i really like this style of clip earrings.. I actually watched a youtube video of how to tighten a loose clip and fixed one of my round ones myself!
> ring - lavender stones.. I keep having to remind myself I have so many rings that I never, ever wear.  This would go in my box with my red ring and black ring and never be worn.





2boys_jademommy said:


> What a great price on the lavender cluster ring. It is tempting....



Great pieces JKP! I'm with you 2B_JM, that lavender ring is tempting [emoji4]  That necklace is so organic and earthy looking. I like it! [emoji5]


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> What a great price on the lavender cluster ring. It is tempting....


Ooooooh, I agree! Though it will likely go much higher in the next 5 days. Great finds all, JKP! I also agree about the ring being possibly chrysoprase, the color and texture look just slightly off - too intense blue-green, but it could be just the photo lighting. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> OMG my boys would have loved to be at the game! I'm not into basketball but I enjoyed watching last night's game- What a close match!
> Your bangles are absolutely glowing in that light - GORGEOUS!


Second that! Very cool pic. I'm impressed you wear them all to bed like that! I can only handle one at night and can't wear necklaces to bed as I toss and turn too much, but find I feel too naked without a bangle. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

Pics from the last few days - my jade always seems to look it's best in early evening light. La Vie en Rose and Alba -
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Junkenpo said:


> Two more....
> 
> earrings.... i really like this style of clip earrings.. I actually watched a youtube video of how to tighten a loose clip and fixed one of my round ones myself!
> ring - lavender stones.. I keep having to remind myself I have so many rings that I never, ever wear.  This would go in my box with my red ring and black ring and never be worn.



Thanks JKP!  My text totally disappeared. Hmm..


----------



## Cyanide Rose

crosso said:


> Pics from the last few days - my jade always seems to look it's best in early evening light. La Vie en Rose and Alba -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



Beautifully refreshing [emoji4]


----------



## Junkenpo

crosso, your bangles are so yummy!  

believe it or not, I've watched that lavender cluster for weeks now.  It's been through several auction cycles with no bidders. I do hope someone picks it up because it is adorable!  I really like that vintage double shank look on rings, but I only ever wear my wedding set now.  I used to love rings up until my early twenties, and then just stopped. I keep thinking "maybe this one will be the one" that I will wear more often, but it never is. I really need to just let more of them go.


----------



## designergoods

CR, that is so funny about your diet. I totally understand! I am that way with certain foods, especially with meat and fish I like good clean cuts no weird parts and sometimes with doughnuts as I like them to be vegan! Its nice that your DH is totally on board with helping and understanding your needs  

Thank you 2boys, JKP, Crosso on my stack. I had to take a few shots as the lighting was dark and I can only imagine how the people sitting behind must of thought of this lady taking pictures of her arm vs watching the game! 

JKP, those auction pieces are pretty and I have to agree with everyone on the lavender ring and I do like the pearl/jade bracelet too. Does my desire for new ever stop? There is always something so pretty, so unique and so different that pulls at my heartstrings with jade!

Crosso,  adore the early evening bangle shots. The carved one is chic how each flower is carved around the burst of green color roots, the second and third shots I see hints of lavender and yellow....calm, serene....


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3385505
> View attachment 3385507
> View attachment 3385507
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today my Dragon bangle and the Hetian pendant came:





udalrike said:


> WOW !!!!! Great bangles , C Rose! You really don´t NEED another green nephrite bangle......


Thanks Udalrike! (This didn't post earlier) 

Udalrike, I really love your dragon bangles! Is this one Sterling silver? 

I apologize ahead of time. I can't see what I'm typing at all when I quote.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Does anyone have one of these?  I can't hang it on the door knob like your supposed to, I'm afraid it will break. I'm thinking about making a charm bracelet out of it. There are all kinds of charms... even feet lol [emoji5] What do you Jadies think?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Another try [emoji4] Ok.... Is the pendant an onion or a peach? I think the thing on top right of the pendant is a rúyí, right?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Does anyone have one of these?  I can't hang it on the door knob like your supposed to, I'm afraid it will break. I'm thinking about making a charm bracelet out of it. There are all kinds of charms... even feet lol [emoji5] What do you Jadies think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386371
> View attachment 3386372


It's adorable - I love all the different little charms and their colours. It would make a sweet charm bracelet but would you do it yourself? I'm impressed if you know how  I know a few Jadies here are very creative and artsy and I'm always amazed at their creations. Good luck and yes I think it would make a pretty bracelet. If you have charms leftover they can be whimsical mismatched earrings too


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> It's adorable - I love all the different little charms and their colours. It would make a sweet charm bracelet but would you do it yourself? I'm impressed if you know how  I know a few Jadies here are very creative and artsy and I'm always amazed at their creations. Good luck and yes I think it would make a pretty bracelet. If you have charms leftover they can be whimsical mismatched earrings too



Thanks 2B_JM! Yes, I will do it myself. I would like to do a snake like double layer memory wire bracelet but I have to finds some that is coated.  I'm allergic to most metals. 

I like the mismatched earrings idea[emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Today I am wearing Pahtoolah with a Jade bead bracelet. It's got some cool reddish brown craters in it [emoji4]


----------



## Ixorajade

Finally managed to get onto tpf! Was somehow locked out after my last post.    Catching up on the beautiful jade pieces from the photos!  Speaking of jade prices, it has been shooting up and up.   My fren has a beautiful watery one that cost her abt 1200 8 yrs ago.   I saw similar one recently and the price tag is 40000!!!   

Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Welcome back lxorajade[emoji4]


----------



## Ixorajade

Cyanide Rose said:


> Welcome back lxorajade[emoji4]


Thanks rose! Trying to get used to this new format...  I thought I have collected enough jade pieces.  But the beautiful nephrite pics are tempting me!!

Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Ixorajade said:


> Thanks rose! Trying to get used to this new format...  I thought I have collected enough jade pieces.  But the beautiful nephrite pics are tempting me!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app



Your welcome[emoji4] I totally agree with you about the new format and being temped by these beautiful pieces posted to the forum. I keep telling myself not to buy anything else but I always end up failing miserably [emoji6]


----------



## designergoods

CR, those charms are so darn cute! I can imagine them strung on a charm necklace or bracelet. Maybe in between beads or pearls! Also, your beads and bangle look like a perfect pair, as if they came from the same boulder. Adorable together!

Welcome back Ixorajade! Yes, there is always temptation on this thread and enjoy seeing everyone's great finds and the stories that go with it


----------



## udalrike

Designer, here is another picture:


----------



## udalrike

Crosso, Your "Rose" bangle is wonderful!!!


----------



## udalrike

C Rose, like Designer said, bangle and bracelet are perfect together!


----------



## udalrike

Ixora, we are two: I have collected enough jade pieces now....   NOW.....


----------



## udalrike

What about making a bracelet like this, C Rose?
https://www.etsy.com/listing/387275...let?ga_order=date_desc&ga_search_type=all&ga_


----------



## udalrike

Interesting:
https://www.etsy.com/listing/400860...jade-white-and-purple?ref=listing-shop-header


----------



## udalrike

C Rose, I forgot to answer: The new dragon bangle is stainless steel.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> CR, those charms are so darn cute! I can imagine them strung on a charm necklace or bracelet. Maybe in between beads or pearls! Also, your beads and bangle look like a perfect pair, as if they came from the same boulder. Adorable together!
> 
> Welcome back Ixorajade! Yes, there is always temptation on this thread and enjoy seeing everyone's great finds and the stories that go with it





udalrike said:


> Designer, here is another picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386917





udalrike said:


> C Rose, like Designer said, bangle and bracelet are perfect together!





udalrike said:


> What about making a bracelet like this, C Rose?
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/387275...let?ga_order=date_desc&ga_search_type=all&ga_





udalrike said:


> Interesting:
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/400860...jade-white-and-purple?ref=listing-shop-header



Thanks so much DG! I'm thinking a bracelet with smaller beads or pearls too[emoji5] I am thinking of whether to do silver or string. It should be interesting!

Thank you Udalrike! Wow that pendant is the perfect size! It looks great on you[emoji4] that bracelet is pretty cool. Wire wrapping can be so fun too! 

I've never seen anything like that bangle before.  Are you interested in purchasing it?


----------



## teagansmum

Cyanide Rose said:


> Another try [emoji4] Ok.... Is the pendant an onion or a peach? I think the thing on top right of the pendant is a rúyí, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386373


What beautiful new and old additions ladies!
Cyanide Rose, I see a bat, Ruyi and onion. I too am thinking of putting my smaller jadeite pieces on a sterling silver charm bracelet the bf gave me. I think it's a great idea and you have lots to start with!


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, C Rose! No, I won´t buy it. I once had a lilac Guatemalan bangle but I gave it away.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

teagansmum said:


> What beautiful new and old additions ladies!
> Cyanide Rose, I see a bat, Ruyi and onion. I too am thinking of putting my smaller jadeite pieces on a sterling silver charm bracelet the bf gave me. I think it's a great idea and you have lots to start with!



Thanks teagansmum, I see the bat now. You are good [emoji5] You will have to share your progress with us. I would love to see it [emoji4]


----------



## udalrike

I won´t buy this either but really like it:


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> Thanks, C Rose! No, I won´t buy it. I once had a lilac Guatemalan bangle but I gave it away.



Your welcome!  I find myself giving bangles away too. It either didn't feel right or I didn't like the way it looked on me.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> I won´t buy this either but really like it:



Wow! I like that! You find it online too?


----------



## udalrike

Cyanide Rose said:


> Your welcome!  I find myself giving bangles away too. It either didn't feel right or I didn't like the way it looked on me.



I really liked it but is was a gift for a friend.


----------



## udalrike

Cyanide Rose said:


> Wow! I like that! You find it online too?



It is from gojade. One of my favourite sellers.


----------



## designergoods

Wow Uli, the necklace is stunning and the size is grand! The carve is very clean looking and it could be easily dressed up or worn casually. I think you did good on this pendant....great addition  

.....also like your new avatar pic


----------



## udalrike

My Hetian light green bangle is from them and some pendants.


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Designer!! Is the dog in your avatar a boy or a girl?


----------



## udalrike

I wear my bangles day and night. 4 to 5.


----------



## designergoods

Here is my 8 year old DD's stack for the day! Can you find the three jade bracelets?

....hint: there is a green and black bangle and bead bracelet


----------



## designergoods

Hi Uli, that is my first baby boy, Casper. He is a rescued dog and doctor thinks he is 15 years young  Still healthy and going strong...just has dry eye so he has daily eye drops done He's been in our family 14 years now.


----------



## udalrike

WOW!!!!! She IS her mother´s daughter indeed!!!! GREAT stack!!

I will be on a wedding on Saturday and will meet people I haven´t seen for more than 20 years. I assume they will think that I am wearing so much jewelry because of the wedding but I wear this every day.....


----------



## udalrike

designergoods said:


> Hi Uli, that is my first baby boy, Casper. He is a rescued dog and doctor thinks he is 15 years young  Still healthy and going strong...just has dry eye so he has daily eye drops done He's been in our family 14 years now.



Casper is sweet! We had a rescued dog from Italy too. His name was Vasco.
They are like children, aren´t they?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> Here is my 8 year old DD's stack for the day! Can you find the three jade bracelets?
> 
> ....hint: there is a green and black bangle and bead bracelet
> View attachment 3386983



I love the two tone spring bracelets. She is almost at the elbow LOL she is getting it done, I love it. I'm so jealous, I only have boys. She is so sweet too. [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> I really liked it but is was a gift for a friend.



That's a very nice gift udalrike, you are a great friend [emoji4]


----------



## Junkenpo

Cyanide Rose said:


> Does anyone have one of these?  I can't hang it on the door knob like your supposed to, I'm afraid it will break. I'm thinking about making a charm bracelet out of it. There are all kinds of charms... even feet lol [emoji5] What do you Jadies think?



I quite like this!  Especially that round little pig at the top.  I am not help with the other charm as it looks like it could be either a peach or onion as you say. 



Cyanide Rose said:


> Today I am wearing Pahtoolah with a Jade bead bracelet. It's got some cool reddish brown craters in it



These look quite nice together. 



Ixorajade said:


> Finally managed to get onto tpf! Was somehow locked out after my last post.    Catching up on the beautiful jade pieces from the photos!  Speaking of jade prices, it has been shooting up and up.   My fren has a beautiful watery one that cost her abt 1200 8 yrs ago.   I saw similar one recently and the price tag is 40000!!!



Welcome back!  That is quite a price jump.  Makes me glad I made the leap with Smoke now. I do hope that I have someone in the family that will appreciate jade when I'm ready to pass it on before I pass. 



udalrike said:


> Designer, here is another picture:


  That looks like a great size of pendant Uli.  I bet it will go with lots of outfits. 



designergoods said:


> Here is my 8 year old DD's stack for the day! Can you find the three jade bracelets?
> 
> ....hint: there is a green and black bangle and bead bracelet


  How cute!  That's a great stack.


----------



## Junkenpo

Anyone into vintage beaded necklaces?  Ming's necklace I was watching that got relisted at a lower price plus best offer. I love the infinity charms and the color combo.  Lovely clasp and it comes with a box.  I already have black beads, so I'm able to resist this one. lol


----------



## crosso

Junkenpo said:


> Anyone into vintage beaded necklaces?  Ming's necklace I was watching that got relisted at a lower price plus best offer. I love the infinity charms and the color combo.  Lovely clasp and it comes with a box.  I already have black beads, so I'm able to resist this one. lol


You know I am, JKP! Funny, I was just browsing beads on Ruby Lane and again, am astounded by the asking prices. 
Besides jadeite and nephrite,  I also have two vintage cloisonne bead necklaces and three vintage millefiori bead necklaces two Italian and one Japanese.  Never was much into beads or pearls when I was younger, but love them now! The Ming's one you posted is gorgeous, the mystic knots add ao much to it.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## teagansmum

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks teagansmum, I see the bat now. You are good [emoji5] You will have to share your progress with us. I would love to see it [emoji4]


That will be my next project, but right now I'm working on a box I found at a garage sale that I thought would be perfect for storing my fathers jade collection of pendants and some I like but never wear. The staining is all done but I have to find a black foam that allows me to pin each piece so it holds when being carried. I have a lot more pendants, so I have to figure out a way to make it two leveled.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

teagansmum said:


> That will be my next project, but right now I'm working on a box I found at a garage sale that I thought would be perfect for storing my fathers jade collection of pendants and some I like but never wear. The staining is all done but I have to find a black foam that allows me to pin each piece so it holds when being carried. I have a lot more pendants, so I have to figure out a way to make it two leveled.



Teagansmum, that is awesome! I'm serious, it's truly beautiful[emoji4] Your dad's collection is amazing and there's more too?!!  You are lucky to have family history to look at and reflect on. I wanted that for my kids. I have bought so much stuff, Jade, gold, diamonds, colored diamonds, gems and so on. I have boys though. My oldest says he will look for my box, keep my Buddha necklace and 2 rings and sell the rest LOL!! Boys!!


----------



## teagansmum

designergoods said:


> Here is my 8 year old DD's stack for the day! Can you find the three jade bracelets?
> 
> ....hint: there is a green and black bangle and bead bracelet
> View attachment 3386983


3-7-10  Love the stack!


----------



## crosso

teagansmum said:


> That will be my next project, but right now I'm working on a box I found at a garage sale that I thought would be perfect for storing my fathers jade collection of pendants and some I like but never wear. The staining is all done but I have to find a black foam that allows me to pin each piece so it holds when being carried. I have a lot more pendants, so I have to figure out a way to make it two leveled.


Holy Smokes, this is a stunning collection! And you are so clever creating a beautiful display case for them! I especially love the white/lavender butterfly, the lock pendant and the color of the yellow one on the top row, but I can't make out the carving. You will have to share some close ups when it's all done (please?) Such eye candy! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Junkenpo

teagansmum said:


> That will be my next project, but right now I'm working on a box I found at a garage sale that I thought would be perfect for storing my fathers jade collection of pendants and some I like but never wear. The staining is all done but I have to find a black foam that allows me to pin each piece so it holds when being carried. I have a lot more pendants, so I have to figure out a way to make it two leveled.



wow!  what a great project.  That looks really classy. Love the variety of those pieces.

I would love something that that for display...except I think it would call too much attention to exactly how much jade I've managed to accumulate over the last couple years. lol


----------



## designergoods

Thank you CR, Uli and JKP. Yes, my DD definitely has a taste for jade and stacking them quite high! ...you are totally correct that dogs are like children. They need exercise, attention, and lots of love  Vasco sounds like a darling dog!

Wow, JKP that necklace is pretty and so unique. The black jade is so dark it reminds me of seeds....

Tea, great idea and project to display your dad's collection! It is going to look so nice and be safely sound in its case. I cant wait to see the finished look!....you can always try cork and stain it too as an idea if you cant find foam.


----------



## Silver Mom

Hi Jadies, hope your day is going well.  Have been quite busy lately so haven't been on much.  Missed you all.


----------



## teagansmum

Thank you ladies! I'll take close ups once the box is completely finished. That's actually less than half the collection which is why I'm searching for an idea of two levels. My father was collecting before I was, so he's been giving me pieces here and there, on top of my addiction. 
The cork idea is a great ,if the black thick foam I bought and need to cut, doesn't hold out. I kept getting ideas, buying the material, then discovering it doesn't work like I wanted it to. My $4.00 garage sale box is adding up quite quickly. lol


----------



## Lots love

Cyanide Rose said:


> Teagansmum, that is awesome! I'm serious, it's truly beautiful[emoji4] Your dad's collection is amazing and there's more too?!!  You are lucky to have family history to look at and reflect on. I wanted that for my kids. I have bought so much stuff, Jade, gold, diamonds, colored diamonds, gems and so on. I have boys though. My oldest says he will look for my box, keep my Buddha necklace and 2 rings and sell the rest LOL!! Boys!!


What awsome job on the box and the collection is amazing teagansmum you are lucky to have such beautiful collection from your dad [emoji7] 


teagansmum said:


> That will be my next project, but right now I'm working on a box I found at a garage sale that I thought would be perfect for storing my fathers jade collection of pendants and some I like but never wear. The staining is all done but I have to find a black foam that allows me to pin each piece so it holds when being carried. I have a lot more pendants, so I have to figure out a way to make it two leveled.




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## teagansmum

Cyanide Rose said:


> Teagansmum, that is awesome! I'm serious, it's truly beautiful[emoji4] Your dad's collection is amazing and there's more too?!!  You are lucky to have family history to look at and reflect on. I wanted that for my kids. I have bought so much stuff, Jade, gold, diamonds, colored diamonds, gems and so on. I have boys though. My oldest says he will look for my box, keep my Buddha necklace and 2 rings and sell the rest LOL!! Boys!!


LOL!!! My daughter doesn't like jade (her middle name is jade of all things) and I tell her when I pass on I'm leaving her my jade and not to sell it!! I'll release that warning as time goes by but will make sure she keeps some of the bangles I wear every day.
I use to tell my dad to stop collecting jade! Now I'm happy he's collected over the years and he still loves the carvings on non jadeite or Hetian pieces too. He doesn't know the difference between Jadeite, Hetian or serpentine. He says it's all jade!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> That will be my next project, but right now I'm working on a box I found at a garage sale that I thought would be perfect for storing my fathers jade collection of pendants and some I like but never wear. The staining is all done but I have to find a black foam that allows me to pin each piece so it holds when being carried. I have a lot more pendants, so I have to figure out a way to make it two leveled.


Wow Tea what an amazing collection your dad has! I love the storage box as well - makes me want to get something better to store my jewllery in.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Teagansmum, that is awesome! I'm serious, it's truly beautiful[emoji4] Your dad's collection is amazing and there's more too?!!  You are lucky to have family history to look at and reflect on. I wanted that for my kids. I have bought so much stuff, Jade, gold, diamonds, colored diamonds, gems and so on. I have boys though. My oldest says he will look for my box, keep my Buddha necklace and 2 rings and sell the rest LOL!! Boys!!



This made me laugh CRose - I have boys as well and while they are sweet to listen to me talk about Jade I know they aren't really interested at all


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> Thank you CR, Uli and JKP. Yes, my DD definitely has a taste for jade and stacking them quite high! ...you are totally correct that dogs are like children. They need exercise, attention, and lots of love  Vasco sounds like a darling dog!
> 
> Wow, JKP that necklace is pretty and so unique. The black jade is so dark it reminds me of seeds....
> 
> Tea, great idea and project to display your dad's collection! It is going to look so nice and be safely sound in its case. I cant wait to see the finished look!....you can always try cork and stain it too as an idea if you cant find foam.





Silver Mom said:


> Hi Jadies, hope your day is going well.  Have been quite busy lately so haven't been on much.  Missed you all.



Your welcome DG! I think it's great that you two share a love of Jade and stacking [emoji6]

Hey Silver Mom! We miss you too. Have a great night [emoji5]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> LOL!!! My daughter doesn't like jade (her middle name is jade of all things) and I tell her when I pass on I'm leaving her my jade and not to sell it!! I'll release that warning as time goes by but will make sure she keeps some of the bangles I wear every day.
> I use to tell my dad to stop collecting jade! Now I'm happy he's collected over the years and he still loves the carvings on non jadeite or Hetian pieces too. He doesn't know the difference between Jadeite, Hetian or serpentine. He says it's all jade!


Funny you say this because my parents don't seem to know the difference  between jadeite and nephrite either. Many Chinese view Fei Cui or jadeite as the only true Jade. Actually I should clarify this probably applies to the Chinese from Hong Kong only. I'm generalizing of course based on coversations I've had with shop owners selling Jade.


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> Funny you say this because my parents don't seem to know the difference  between jadeite and nephrite either. Many Chinese view Fei Cui or jadeite as the only true Jade. Actually I should clarify this probably applies to the Chinese from Hong Kong only. I'm generalizing of course based on coversations I've had with shop owners selling Jade.


Wow interesting nice that u know about jade it helps 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Here is my 8 year old DD's stack for the day! Can you find the three jade bracelets?
> 
> ....hint: there is a green and black bangle and bead bracelet
> View attachment 3386983



Found them all So great that your daughter shares your love for Jade!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

teagansmum said:


> LOL!!! My daughter doesn't like jade (her middle name is jade of all things) and I tell her when I pass on I'm leaving her my jade and not to sell it!! I'll release that warning as time goes by but will make sure she keeps some of the bangles I wear every day.
> I use to tell my dad to stop collecting jade! Now I'm happy he's collected over the years and he still loves the carvings on non jadeite or Hetian pieces too. He doesn't know the difference between Jadeite, Hetian or serpentine. He says it's all jade!





2boys_jademommy said:


> This made me laugh CRose - I have boys as well and while they are sweet to listen to me talk about Jade I know they aren't really interested at all



LOL teagansmum, I love the regular warnings idea [emoji6] She just might change like you did with your dad (fingers crossed). My son is already an adult, so it's no use at this point [emoji5]

2B_JM, Boys are something aren't they. My son listens too but I think he is just listening to hear how much I spent. He is making a mental note for the future, so he has a starting price in mind  to sell it all LOL [emoji48]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Junkenpo said:


> Anyone into vintage beaded necklaces?  Ming's necklace I was watching that got relisted at a lower price plus best offer. I love the infinity charms and the color combo.  Lovely clasp and it comes with a box.  I already have black beads, so I'm able to resist this one. lol



Thanks JKP! That necklace is very unique and a pretty good price too. I love the oblong shape of the beads. It's a great piece. Thank you so much for sharing it with us [emoji4]


----------



## crosso

Cyanide Rose said:


> LOL teagansmum, I love the regular warnings idea [emoji6] She just might change like you did with your dad (fingers crossed). My son is already an adult, so it's no use at this point [emoji5]
> 
> 2B_JM, Boys are something aren't they. My son listens too but I think he is just listening to hear how much I spent. He is making a mental note for the future, so he has a starting price in mind  to sell it all LOL [emoji48]


Lol, I have a son too. He actually shows some interest in my jewelry ( Australian opal is his favorite), but only marginal interest in jade. I've started educating him a bit about what makes one jade more desirable or valuable than another, so that at least when he sells it one day, he'll get his money's worth.  I'm a realist.[emoji6] He also knows my favorites, so hopefully he'll keep a few for sentiment's  sake or to pass down. One can hope.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cyanide Rose

crosso said:


> Lol, I have a son too. He actually shows some interest in my jewelry ( Australian opal is his favorite), but only marginal interest in jade. I've started educating him a bit about what makes one jade more desirable or valuable than another, so that at least when he sells it one day, he'll get his money's worth.  I'm a realist.[emoji6] He also knows my favorites, so hopefully he'll keep a few for sentiment's  sake or to pass down. One can hope.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



Australian opals are just an amazing gem to gaze at, no wonder he loves them [emoji4] I think for the most part, they will know which pieces are most special. I'm definitely for educating them. I've had a few different jewelry businesses in the past and my oldest was involved in them. It was pretty cool to see his creativity at play. He does have a certain appreciation for gemstones though [emoji5] so that's a start!


----------



## purplepoodles

teagansmum said:


> That will be my next project, but right now I'm working on a box I found at a garage sale that I thought would be perfect for storing my fathers jade collection of pendants and some I like but never wear. The staining is all done but I have to find a black foam that allows me to pin each piece so it holds when being carried. I have a lot more pendants, so I have to figure out a way to make it two leveled.



Fabulous display for your dad's collection. You are really handy, the box is looking great


----------



## purplepoodles

Cyanide Rose said:


> LOL teagansmum, I love the regular warnings idea [emoji6] She just might change like you did with your dad (fingers crossed). My son is already an adult, so it's no use at this point [emoji5]
> 
> 2B_JM, Boys are something aren't they. My son listens too but I think he is just listening to hear how much I spent. He is making a mental note for the future, so he has a starting price in mind  to sell it all LOL [emoji48]



Yes some people have a different perspective.


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> Thank you CR and 2boys. I just hope it comes out with some blue vs more gray in color. We shall see!
> Cant wait to see how the Siberian comes out too! I think it would be divine to have some cream mixed with a bit of root beer crust. It will be one of a kind for sure lucky lady!
> CR, how is your swan doing...worn her lately?
> 
> LL, that spot of green is so unique.... Like your other black that has the bits of purple. Where do you find these special bangles?


I had someone find them for me.im lucky to have such unique ones .thank you for your wonderful messages[emoji7] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Junkenpo

Are you jadies thinking ahead to what to do with your jade and other jewelry?  My intention is to gift the jade out to family.  I'm hoping to still be in good health into my older age and be able to start picking out younger family who will likely appreciate it. Otherwise I will sell, along with my other jewelry I will probably sell, unless someone specifically admires a piece.  The only things I'm hoping DS holds onto is my dad's ring and the tiger pendant. And maybe Smoke as an inheritance piece to keep passing down, though I know that can't be guaranteed.. For the most part, I want to know it is taken care of before I pass.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Are you jadies thinking ahead to what to do with your jade and other jewelry?  My intention is to gift the jade out to family.  I'm hoping to still be in good health into my older age and be able to start picking out younger family who will likely appreciate it. Otherwise I will sell, along with my other jewelry I will probably sell, unless someone specifically admires a piece.  The only things I'm hoping DS holds onto is my dad's ring and the tiger pendant. And maybe Smoke as an inheritance piece to keep passing down, though I know that can't be guaranteed.. For the most part, I want to know it is taken care of before I pass.



Well I've already "divided" a few of my rings between my 2 sons in conversation. I have not discussed the jade though. Hopefully I will have wonderful daughter in laws to gift my jewellery to. 
JKP your jade ring is beyond gorgeous. My grandpa on my mom's side used to wear on similar to yours everyday. He has now passed and the ring is with my uncle.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Junkenpo said:


> Are you jadies thinking ahead to what to do with your jade and other jewelry?  My intention is to gift the jade out to family.  I'm hoping to still be in good health into my older age and be able to start picking out younger family who will likely appreciate it. Otherwise I will sell, along with my other jewelry I will probably sell, unless someone specifically admires a piece.  The only things I'm hoping DS holds onto is my dad's ring and the tiger pendant. And maybe Smoke as an inheritance piece to keep passing down, though I know that can't be guaranteed.. For the most part, I want to know it is taken care of before I pass.



Gorgeous ring JKP! It's so nice to have a piece of his to remember him with. I have a ring from my FIL's mom that I wear that reminds me of her. My FIL could care less about her jewelry lol. 

I think it's great to give a piece of you to friends and family. I have given all the ladies (young and mature) in my family and friends diamond rings. Mostly solitaires but the ones that didn't want them received anniversary bands. Well I take that back, one (an aunt) wanted a heart shaped ring of diamonds, so I gave her that. I switch obsessions a lot, it used to be pearls so quite a few got them too.  Jade is relatively new but we hold a Christmas party every year so I'm sure I will have bangles out for them to pick through[emoji5]


----------



## Junkenpo

Silver Mom said:


> Hi Jadies, hope your day is going well.  Have been quite busy lately so haven't been on much.  Missed you all.


Hi Silver Mom!  We miss you much!  I'll be on your island mid-July.  Any cool conventions happening d'yknow?


----------



## Junkenpo

Carved lavender bangle, anyone?  The 2nd and 3rd photos look like they are taken in a yellow light, which really brings out the purple.  Same thing happens with my PL.  Looks more grey/white, but under my bathroom lights, she looks very lavender. lol  I think this carved would actually be rather pale in real life, but it looks very nicely polished and delicately carved.  I would not be able to resist if it had been a princess instead of a D.    I bought my yellow-red carved bangle (Iroh) from this seller. 

repost of Iroh!


----------



## designergoods

Hi Silvermom, welcome back!

CR, yes it is nice to have a DD as she shares more interest in jade than my DS. However, he has already put dibs on my large Toad pendant while my DD has all the other pieces spoken for! She especially reminds me of her having Seasons and how she will get it off when I am really old 

2boys great job finding all the jade! My DD was so happy to read all the comments on her bangle stack 

JKP, love Iroh! The yellow is so rich and intense along with the carving....color pops against the red leaves background! I really like that seller and purchased Trakena from him.


----------



## designergoods

I just had a birthday and decided to put some of my bday funds toward the Mings necklace dear JKP shared with us (thank you)!
The seller shared that it isnt marked Mings but researched and not every piece is. Is there anyone out there who can confirm if this piece is indeed a Mings? Never less, I think she's a beauty...I wear black a lot so hope to enjoy wearing her often. (seller pics below)


----------



## Junkenpo

designergoods said:


> I just had a birthday and decided to put some of my bday funds toward the Mings necklace dear JKP shared with us (thank you)!
> The seller shared that it isnt marked Mings but researched and not every piece is. Is there anyone out there who can confirm if this piece is indeed a Mings? Never less, I think she's a beauty...I wear black a lot so hope to enjoy wearing her often.



So glad to that necklace went to a PF'r!  I had itchy trigger fingers.  The listing went through 2 cycles that I noticed and then dropped in price with this last one.  I was so tempted! Everything about it is so yum.   I think it looks so unique and very Ming's with the shape of the black beads contrasting with the knots and red beads and the pearls and twist gold and carving on the clasp.  I do remember that blackmonster said not all Ming's were stamped, some just had 14k on them.  I bet she would be able to tell.  I go back to the beginning of this thread sometimes just to ogle her collection.  You must post pics when you get it; I shall enjoy them vicariously. lol


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> I just had a birthday and decided to put some of my bday funds toward the Mings necklace dear JKP shared with us (thank you)!
> The seller shared that it isnt marked Mings but researched and not every piece is. Is there anyone out there who can confirm if this piece is indeed a Mings? Never less, I think she's a beauty...I wear black a lot so hope to enjoy wearing her often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388781
> View attachment 3388782
> View attachment 3388783


Happy Belated Birthday DG!! What a perfect gift for yourself  Love it and it will go with a lot of styles and colours I'm sure.


----------



## designergoods

Thank you JKP and 2boys! Yes, I saw that the seller listed it twice with the price decrease which makes it a great deal considering it Mings. I do remember blackmonster's stunning mass amount of Ming's too and did reach out to her but haven't heard back yet...I dont think she has been on for a while. I did ask the seller if the beads were a true black or green when light was held up to it and they confirmed green with all beads in good condition (no cracks or fractures) along with the box being in good shape. I will share when it arrives and thank you again JKP for sharing this special piece. This will be my first jade bead necklace


----------



## designergoods

All this Ming's talk reminded me to wear Galadriel, my Ming's hinged bangle


----------



## Ixorajade

Designergoods, I remember Galadriel!   Love the unique hinges 

Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## udalrike

Happy belated birthday, Designer!! 
GREAT necklace! I love the knots in it.
And I adore Galadriel! What a beauty!!!!!!


----------



## udalrike

Today we are at the graduation party of our son. He is 18 since yesterday. And tomorrow we will be at a wedding....


----------



## udalrike

Wearing a lot of jade as usual:


----------



## udalrike

And I am wearing the huge Wyoming nephrite earrings from Allan (a gift once):


----------



## udalrike

The dark parts in them are just reflections. They still have their crust.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> I just had a birthday and decided to put some of my bday funds toward the Mings necklace dear JKP shared with us (thank you)!
> The seller shared that it isnt marked Mings but researched and not every piece is. Is there anyone out there who can confirm if this piece is indeed a Mings? Never less, I think she's a beauty...I wear black a lot so hope to enjoy wearing her often. (seller pics below)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388781
> View attachment 3388782
> View attachment 3388783





designergoods said:


> All this Ming's talk reminded me to wear Galadriel, my Ming's hinged bangle
> View attachment 3388947



Oooooh Laaaa Laaaa!!  WTG DG!!  I'm so glad you purchased it. I was so tempted [emoji1] it's is TDF!! ....and ...Galadriel just stole my heart [emoji173]️!!! You gave some amazing pieces DG [emoji7]

I wanted to add....HAPPY BIRTHDAY DG [emoji8]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> Wearing a lot of jade as usual:
> View attachment 3389454





udalrike said:


> And I am wearing the huge Wyoming nephrite earrings from Allan (a gift once):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3389459



Udalrike, stunning as usual! I love the stacking! Really cute earrings too[emoji4]


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> All this Ming's talk reminded me to wear Galadriel, my Ming's hinged bangle
> View attachment 3388947



Happy birthday to you love your Levander jadeite bangle looks amazing on you [emoji41]


----------



## Lots love

udalrike said:


> Wearing a lot of jade as usual:
> View attachment 3389454



Love your stacks of Jade looks amazing all the colors match so well together [emoji7]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Wearing a lot of jade as usual:
> View attachment 3389454



Gorgeous stacks Uli! Also a Happy Birthday to your son and Happy Graduation to him too - you must be a proud and happy mom


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> All this Ming's talk reminded me to wear Galadriel, my Ming's hinged bangle
> View attachment 3388947


Beautiful...Is Galadrial similar in colour to Blush (I think that is the name of your other lavender right) I'm thinking Galadrial is more violet and Blush is a more pinky lavender. You have amazing bangles DG


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Today's bangle [emoji5] Have a great weekend Jadies!!!  I just got my ring in the mail today. So I'm sharing it the second photo [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Today's bangle [emoji5] Have a great weekend Jadies!!!  I just got my ring in the mail today. So I'm sharing it the second photo [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3389837
> View attachment 3389838


Yay what a great way to start the weekend C Rose - I love it! Is the stone in the ring black jade or onyx or something else altogether? I love the dragon design - it is a dragron right? Bangle is lovely as well of course. Enjoy your new ring and I hope all the Jadies have an awesome weekend!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> Today we are at the graduation party of our son. He is 18 since yesterday. And tomorrow we will be at a wedding....





udalrike said:


> Wearing a lot of jade as usual:
> View attachment 3389454



Udalrike, Congratulations and best wishes to your son and the happy couple. Did you have nice time?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Yay what a great way to start the weekend C Rose - I love it! Is the stone in the ring black jade or onyx or something else altogether? I love the dragon design - it is a dragron right? Bangle is lovely as well of course. Enjoy your new ring and I hope all the Jadies have an awesome weekend!



Thank you so much 2B_JM! I think it's onyx and yes it's a dragon[emoji4] I couldn't believe it fit. Usually the size is off. Will do and you have a great weekend too!  They are already setting off fireworks, isn't the holiday next week?!! Ugh and it's not even dark out!! [emoji15]


----------



## designergoods

Ixorajade said:


> Designergoods, I remember Galadriel!   Love the unique hinges
> Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


Thank you! I agree that the design on the hinges are unique, I do like the finer details with Mings! What you have been wearing lately?



udalrike said:


> Happy belated birthday, Designer!!
> GREAT necklace! I love the knots in it.
> And I adore Galadriel! What a beauty!!!!!!


Thank you Uli for your sweet words! I look forward to seeing the necklace IRL and how it feels on. Also, happy birthday to your son and wow, graduation! You must be so proud  Admire how your beautiful jade candy color stack fits snug and your earrings are beauties with the rough!
Have fun at the wedding too, you will have the best jewelry there!!!



Cyanide Rose said:


> Oooooh Laaaa Laaaa!!  WTG DG!!  I'm so glad you purchased it. I was so tempted [emoji1] it's is TDF!! ....and ...Galadriel just stole my heart [emoji173]️!!! You gave some amazing pieces DG [emoji7]
> 
> I wanted to add....HAPPY BIRTHDAY DG [emoji8]


Thank you dear CR! Oh how the days go by so fast the older I get  I am glad you like Galadriel. I think the design on the hinges and the color is what swept me off my feet with her. Do you have many hinged bangles?



Lots love said:


> Happy birthday to you love your Levander jadeite bangle looks amazing on you [emoji41]


Thank you LL You always have the nicest words to say. Hope your enjoying your black beauties!


2boys_jademommy said:


> Beautiful...Is Galadrial similar in colour to Blush (I think that is the name of your other lavender right) I'm thinking Galadrial is more violet and Blush is a more pinky lavender. You have amazing bangles DG


Thank you 2boys and yes you are correct. Blush is more pink and Galadriel is more purple/blue in color.
...I wanted to ask, have you heard any updates from Allan yet? I havent heard from him in a long while. Hope he doesnt forget about me


----------



## designergoods

Cyanide Rose said:


> Today's bangle [emoji5] Have a great weekend Jadies!!!  I just got my ring in the mail today. So I'm sharing it the second photo [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3389837
> View attachment 3389838



Wow, that dragon ring is striking! The strong, fierce dragon seems to be wrapped around its treasure...an egg, as if it has a secret not to share. Is there a jade that its wrapped around...black in color? Fits you well and looks stunning paired with your bangle. Love the darker veins mixed with the green...a dark mist....


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> Thank you! I agree that the design on the hinges are unique, I do like the finer details with Mings! What you have been wearing lately?
> 
> 
> Thank you Uli for your sweet words! I look forward to seeing the necklace IRL and how it feels on. Also, happy birthday to your son and wow, graduation! You must be so proud  Admire how your beautiful jade candy color stack fits snug and your earrings are beauties with the rough!
> Have fun at the wedding too, you will have the best jewelry there!!!
> 
> 
> Thank you dear CR! Oh how the days go by so fast the older I get  I am glad you like Galadriel. I think the design on the hinges and the color is what swept me off my feet with her. Do you have many hinged bangles?
> 
> 
> Thank you LL You always have the nicest words to say. Hope your enjoying your black beauties!
> 
> Thank you 2boys and yes you are correct. Blush is more pink and Galadriel is more purple/blue in color.
> ...I wanted to ask, have you heard any updates from Allan yet? I havent heard from him in a long while. Hope he doesnt forget about me


Thank u so much I love your collection of jadetie the ones u wear all the time .I remember your first piece the one with orange and green yellow I love that one .please forgive me forget the name but the second one blue is stunning one looks like Celeste blue so cool looking .[emoji7] you have such good taste in jadeite [emoji259] [emoji259] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Thank you! I agree that the design on the hinges are unique, I do like the finer details with Mings! What you have been wearing lately?
> 
> 
> Thank you Uli for your sweet words! I look forward to seeing the necklace IRL and how it feels on. Also, happy birthday to your son and wow, graduation! You must be so proud  Admire how your beautiful jade candy color stack fits snug and your earrings are beauties with the rough!
> Have fun at the wedding too, you will have the best jewelry there!!!
> 
> 
> Thank you dear CR! Oh how the days go by so fast the older I get  I am glad you like Galadriel. I think the design on the hinges and the color is what swept me off my feet with her. Do you have many hinged bangles?
> 
> 
> Thank you LL You always have
> 
> Thank you 2boys and yes you are correct. Blush is more pink and Galadriel is more purple/blue in color.
> ...I wanted to ask, have you heard any updates from Allan yet? I havent heard from him in a long while. Hope he doesnt forget about me


DG the last time I heard from Allan was about 2 weeks ago. He said he was busy but should be able have my bangle done sometime in August. He also sent me the pic of the stone he will use. Did you get a time line of when you may get your bangle?


----------



## designergoods

Lots love said:


> Thank u so much I love your collection of jadetie the ones u wear all the time .I remember your first piece the one with orange and green yellow I love that one .please forgive me forget the name but the second one blue is stunning one looks like Celeste blue so cool looking .[emoji7] you have such good taste in jadeite [emoji259] [emoji259]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


You are so sweet and happy to hear that you have the same taste in jade as I do! I adore your pieces as well and can never tire of seeing them. Here is another shot of the three musketeers (Blush, Seasons, Glaceau) in Napoleon's apartment in Paris for you!


----------



## designergoods

2boys_jademommy said:


> DG the last time I heard from Allan was about 2 weeks ago. He said he was busy but should be able have my bangle done sometime in August. He also sent me the pic of the stone he will use. Did you get a time line of when you may get your bangle?


Thanks for sharing. Back on the 11th he said he would send me an estimation for my review, but haven't received it yet. I will hold tight and be patient in hopes of hearing from him soon. I do think us jadies are keeping him plenty busy! Hope your Friday is going well!


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> You are so sweet and happy to hear that you have the same taste in jade as I do! I adore your pieces as well and can never tire of seeing them. Here is another shot of the three musketeers (Blush, Seasons, Glaceau) in Napoleon's apartment in Paris for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3390184


Absolutely love your collection did you get them from the same place if u don't mind me asking yes me and you do have the same taste in jadeite Bangle. ♡♡♡ love the texture kind gives it some personality if u know what I mean [emoji5] [emoji6] [emoji6] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app
 I adore your name for them


----------



## udalrike

Thank you , 2boys, C Rose, LL and Designer!
The graduation party was great but it was an extremely hot day!! And in Germany there is much less air-condition than in the US.
We will drive to the wedding in one hour.


----------



## udalrike

I too think that I will have the best jewelery there, Designer, but only because YOU won´t be there ...... 
Love your stack AND the surrounding!


----------



## udalrike

C Rose, marvellous dragon ring! When I have time I will post my dragon ring too.


----------



## Lots love

Today simply beautiful stack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[emoji41] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## teagansmum

Happy weekend everyone! Yesterday a pleasant surprise popped in my mailbox. I love this icy pendant with such detailed carving of a little foo dog and bat.The photo on the bottom right I took outdoors. Hard to get a good photo of the detail of the food dog/pixiu. The last photo on the bottom shows how tiny the hole is, so I'm going to have to head to a jewelers to see about a bail. I've never held such an icy piece of jade before and absolutely love the ice cold feel and watery look to it.


----------



## crosso

teagansmum said:


> Happy weekend everyone! Yesterday a pleasant surprise popped in my mailbox. I love this icy pendant with such detailed carving of a little foo dog and bat.The photo on the bottom right I took outdoors. Hard to get a good photo of the detail of the food dog/pixiu. The last photo on the bottom shows how tiny the hole is, so I'm going to have to head to a jewelers to see about a bail. I've never held such an icy piece of jade before and absolutely love the ice cold feel and watery look to it.


Oooh, that's pretty, Tea! I've got an icy pendant on the way, too - I think it will probably look fairly white against the,skin, though. We'll see. Will post pics when it arrives. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Thank you dear CR! Oh how the days go by so fast the older I get :doh: I am glad you like Galadriel. I think the design on the hinges and the color is what swept me off my feet with her. Do you have many hinged bangles?[/QUOTE]

[QUOTE="designergoods said:


> Wow, that dragon ring is striking! The strong, fierce dragon seems to be wrapped around its treasure...an egg, as if it has a secret not to share. Is there a jade that its wrapped around...black in color? Fits you well and looks stunning paired with your bangle. Love the darker veins mixed with the green...a dark mist....



Sorry, not anymore. I gave them away before I really got into Jade. I know foolish me. Oh well... [emoji4]

Thanks so much for the nice comments about the dragon ring. I think it's black onyx. Now looking for a bangle. Udalrike, have fired my dragon obsession back up again [emoji6]


----------



## teagansmum

It's beautiful crosso!! I once saw a lady at a restaurant with very pale skin, almost porcelain. I must have made her feel uneasy because I couldn't take my eyes off her icy jadeite pendant. It literally sent a ray of light bouncing off it! I've been searching for a clear icy one for ages, but now I'm too afraid to wear it in case I knock it on anything! Go figure. LOL!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> You are so sweet and happy to hear that you have the same taste in jade as I do! I adore your pieces as well and can never tire of seeing them. Here is another shot of the three musketeers (Blush, Seasons, Glaceau) in Napoleon's apartment in Paris for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3390184





udalrike said:


> C Rose, marvellous dragon ring! When I have time I will post my dragon ring too.





Lots love said:


> Today simply beautiful stack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji41]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app



DG, you truly do wear them well [emoji173]️

Thanks Udalrike, you spurred my obsession back up again [emoji6]

LL, it looks great! I love the metal bracelets with Jade, it's a really pretty look Lots love [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

teagansmum said:


> Happy weekend everyone! Yesterday a pleasant surprise popped in my mailbox. I love this icy pendant with such detailed carving of a little foo dog and bat.The photo on the bottom right I took outdoors. Hard to get a good photo of the detail of the food dog/pixiu. The last photo on the bottom shows how tiny the hole is, so I'm going to have to head to a jewelers to see about a bail. I've never held such an icy piece of jade before and absolutely love the ice cold feel and watery look to it.



WOW Teagansmum, that is superb! It's huge too! That is a nice little weekend treat! Will the bail be plain or with stones in it?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

crosso said:


> Oooh, that's pretty, Tea! I've got an icy pendant on the way, too - I think it will probably look fairly white against the,skin, though. We'll see. Will post pics when it arrives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



Crosso, I like that one too! I almost purchased one just like yesterday but it was a bit thin and I'm afraid I will break it.


----------



## teagansmum

Cy, your ring is to die for! I have a fondness to dragons being one myself in the zodiac. I love how it stands out so boldly!
Lotslove, your stack is strong and yet delicate. So pretty!
Designergoods, if I saw you somewhere in person, I'd grab your arm and stare at it all day! lol


----------



## crosso

designergoods said:


> You are so sweet and happy to hear that you have the same taste in jade as I do! I adore your pieces as well and can never tire of seeing them. Here is another shot of the three musketeers (Blush, Seasons, Glaceau) in Napoleon's apartment in Paris for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3390184


Yummmm!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## teagansmum

Cyanide Rose said:


> WOW Teagansmum, that is superb! It's huge too! That is a nice little weekend treat! Will the bail be plain or with stones in it?


Thank you. 
I'll probably not get stones as I think they would distract from the little foo dogs detail. Something simple, but secure.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> Happy weekend everyone! Yesterday a pleasant surprise popped in my mailbox. I love this icy pendant with such detailed carving of a little foo dog and bat.The photo on the bottom right I took outdoors. Hard to get a good photo of the detail of the food dog/pixiu. The last photo on the bottom shows how tiny the hole is, so I'm going to have to head to a jewelers to see about a bail. I've never held such an icy piece of jade before and absolutely love the ice cold feel and watery look to it.





crosso said:


> Oooh, that's pretty, Tea! I've got an icy pendant on the way, too - I think it will probably look fairly white against the,skin, though. We'll see. Will post pics when it arrives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



Thanks Tea and Crosso for sharing your lovely icy pieces - such a cool treat on this hot hot hot day  I love them both! Looks like you'll both have fun deciding on a pretty bail for your new pendants. Please post pics when they arrive!


----------



## Lots love

Oh wow nice piece wow :* it's beautiful congratulations 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

I love you so too so beautiful looking all this ice makes me want some ice cream

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

Cyanide Rose said:


> DG, you truly do wear them well [emoji173]️
> 
> Thanks Udalrike, you spurred my obsession back up again [emoji6]
> 
> LL, it looks great! I love the metal bracelets with Jade, it's a really pretty look Lots love [emoji4]


Thank you so much Cyanide rose [emoji259] I agree less it much better look [emoji5] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## teagansmum

Crosso, this may give you an idea of what icy white jade looks like on fair skin. I have very pale skin and I put it on my wrist to give you an idea. (The bale I popped on it is temporary) When I wore it today it has a green Hue to it and I think from your photo, your leaf will too. It doesn't look pale when wearing it. It stands out nicely.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> Crosso, this may give you an idea of what icy white jade looks like on fair skin. I have very pale skin and I put it on my wrist to give you an idea. (The bale I popped on it is temporary) When I wore it today it has a green Hue to it and I think from your photo, your leaf will too. It doesn't look pale when wearing it. It stands out nicely.


Tea this looks so pretty against your skin and your pendant does have an icy pale green to it whereas Crosso's new icy pendant seems to have a pale purple tinge. 
Have you decided on the type of bail you will use and whether you will choose white, yellow or rose gold?


----------



## teagansmum

Hi 2boys! Thank you, You may be right about Crosso's pendant having a purple tinge. I'm excited to see photos when she gets it. I phoned a few jewelers here and they want to send it out to fit a bail but I was just told there's a jewelers not far where they have someone who can fit it right there. I'll try getting there tomorrow and decide what kind would be nice on it. I noticed some of my lighter colored jade that came with a sterling silver plated bail turned black around the inside of the hole, so I won't use those again. Even for temporary, so I took the bail I put on it this afternoon right off.


----------



## designergoods

LL, I actually got all my bangles from different sellers. I adore your bangle names as well! Love your faceted bangle and the other gold one is pretty as well.

Woahh Tea, that pendant is TDF! It looks like frozen jade, icy, cool and refreshing. The carvings are so cute and the size looks comfortable to wear - The color looks Gorgeous on you!
...you crack me up on your grab my arm comment  I would do the same to you!

Cross, congrats! Wow yours is so icy too and I really like the delicate leaf carving in a neutral color. It will go with anything. I cant wait to see how you create the final look. You are so creative with DIY.


----------



## Silver Mom

teagansmum said:


> Happy weekend everyone! Yesterday a pleasant surprise popped in my mailbox. I love this icy pendant with such detailed carving of a little foo dog and bat.The photo on the bottom right I took outdoors. Hard to get a good photo of the detail of the food dog/pixiu. The last photo on the bottom shows how tiny the hole is, so I'm going to have to head to a jewelers to see about a bail. I've never held such an icy piece of jade before and absolutely love the ice cold feel and watery look to it.





Tea, in case you wanted to see how icy white would look in white gold here is how mine looks.  I like white gold because it seems to go better with icy whites.


----------



## Junkenpo

designergoods said:


> All this Ming's talk reminded me to wear Galadriel, my Ming's hinged bangle



Ming's quality never disappoints!  The attention to detail on their pieces makes them so easy to appreciate. I wish the boutiques were still running, lol. 




udalrike said:


> And I am wearing the huge Wyoming nephrite earrings from Allan (a gift once):


  Your bangles stacks are so much fun Uli, and those earrings are fierce!  I love them. 



Cyanide Rose said:


> Today's bangle [emoji5] Have a great weekend Jadies!!!  I just got my ring in the mail today. So I'm sharing it the second photo [emoji4]



Unique dragon looks amazing.  I bet its got great protective energy. 



designergoods said:


> You are so sweet and happy to hear that you have the same taste in jade as I do! I adore your pieces as well and can never tire of seeing them. Here is another shot of the three musketeers (Blush, Seasons, Glaceau) in Napoleon's apartment in Paris for you!


 Love the color combo.... and the history! 



Lots love said:


> Today simply beautiful stack


Black and gold are my faves.  I really enjoy your faceted & JUC!



teagansmum said:


> Happy weekend everyone! Yesterday a pleasant surprise popped in my mailbox. I love this icy pendant with such detailed carving of a little foo dog and bat.The photo on the bottom right I took outdoors. Hard to get a good photo of the detail of the food dog/pixiu. The last photo on the bottom shows how tiny the hole is, so I'm going to have to head to a jewelers to see about a bail. I've never held such an icy piece of jade before and absolutely love the ice cold feel and watery look to it.



So icy!  The carving looks very well done! 



Silver Mom said:


> Tea, in case you wanted to see how icy white would look in white gold here is how mine looks.  I like white gold because it seems to go better with icy whites.


Hi Silver Mom!  Your diamonds and jade combos are always so elegant!


----------



## Junkenpo

To contribute this evening....this is an old picture... I'm going to have to add in my black beads and retake a new "family" shot. lol


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> Ming's quality never disappoints!  The attention to detail on their pieces makes them so easy to appreciate. I wish the boutiques were still running, lol.
> 
> 
> Hi Silver Mom!  Your diamonds and jade combos are always so elegant!


Thank you JKP,  your pieces are beautiful.  I just really love the beads.


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> LL, I actually got all my bangles from different sellers. I adore your bangle names as well! Love your faceted bangle and the other gold one is pretty as well.
> 
> Woahh Tea, that pendant is TDF! It looks like frozen jade, icy, cool and refreshing. The carvings are so cute and the size looks comfortable to wear - The color looks Gorgeous on you!
> ...you crack me up on your grab my arm comment [emoji38] I would do the same to you!
> 
> Cross, congrats! Wow yours is so icy too and I really like the delicate leaf carving in a neutral color. It will go with anything. I cant wait to see how you create the final look. You are so creative with DIY.


Well designergoods you did very well on your collection. Thank u so much for your lovely thoughts. I greatly appreciate it [emoji5] [emoji41] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

Junkenpo said:


> Ming's quality never disappoints!  The attention to detail on their pieces makes them so easy to appreciate. I wish the boutiques were still running, lol.
> 
> 
> Your bangles stacks are so much fun Uli, and those earrings are fierce!  I love them.
> 
> 
> 
> Unique dragon looks amazing.  I bet its got great protective energy.
> 
> Love the color combo.... and the history!
> 
> 
> Black and gold are my faves.  I really enjoy your faceted & JUC!
> 
> 
> 
> So icy!  The carving looks very well done!
> 
> 
> Hi Silver Mom!  Your diamonds and jade combos are always so elegant!


Thank you junkenpo I love my black chic jade jadetie bangle .I agree looks so good with my juc gold bracelet [emoji5] .it's simply plain but classy at the same time.[emoji259] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## udalrike

Tea and Crosso, wonderful pendants!
Great jades, Junkenpo!
Beautiful pendant; Silvermom!


----------



## udalrike

3 dragon rings : Jade, silver and fashion jewelry


----------



## Cyanide Rose

teagansmum said:


> Cy, your ring is to die for! I have a fondness to dragons being one myself in the zodiac. I love how it stands out so boldly!
> Lotslove, your stack is strong and yet delicate. So pretty!
> Designergoods, if I saw you somewhere in person, I'd grab your arm and stare at it all day! lol





Silver Mom said:


> View attachment 3391360
> 
> Tea, in case you wanted to see how icy white would look in white gold here is how mine looks.  I like white gold because it seems to go better with icy whites.



Thanks so much Teagansmum! That's awesome that your zodiac is the dragon! I can't wait to see the finished pendant[emoji4]

Silver mom, WOW! How unique is that pendant!  It's a beauty[emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Junkenpo said:


> To contribute this evening....this is an old picture... I'm going to have to add in my black beads and retake a new "family" shot. lol





udalrike said:


> 3 dragon rings : Jade, silver and fashion jewelry
> 
> View attachment 3391581
> View attachment 3391582
> View attachment 3391583



Very nice JKP! I agree, the beads are so nice. You will have to share an updated photo of the family [emoji4]

Udalrike, I love the dragon rings! WOW! The last one is amazing! What's it made out of?


----------



## Silver Mom

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks so much Teagansmum! That's awesome that your zodiac is the dragon! I can't wait to see the finished pendant[emoji4]
> 
> Silver mom, WOW! How unique is that pendant!  It's a beauty[emoji5]


Thank you CR. Sometimes it is really hard to choose a style.  Took me a long time to decide what style to make for this piece.  I finally decided that white gold would be best for this piece.  Thank you again and hope you are having a really awesome day.


----------



## teagansmum

Silver Mom said:


> View attachment 3391360
> 
> Tea, in case you wanted to see how icy white would look in white gold here is how mine looks.  I like white gold because it seems to go better with icy whites.


Oh my gosh, is that is gorgeous Silversmom! Thank you for the example. I only own white gold so I'll most likely being go with that on the bail. I love your design!


----------



## piosavsfan

designergoods said:


> Thanks for sharing. Back on the 11th he said he would send me an estimation for my review, but haven't received it yet. I will hold tight and be patient in hopes of hearing from him soon. I do think us jadies are keeping him plenty busy! Hope your Friday is going well!


It's been a while since I heard from him too.


----------



## Silver Mom

teagansmum said:


> Oh my gosh, is that is gorgeous Silversmom! Thank you for the example. I only own white gold so I'll most likely being go with that on the bail. I love your design!


I think it will beautiful Tea.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silver Mom said:


> Thank you CR. Sometimes it is really hard to choose a style.  Took me a long time to decide what style to make for this piece.  I finally decided that white gold would be best for this piece.  Thank you again and hope you are having a really awesome day.



You are so welcome Silver Mom[emoji4] My Sunday has been pretty nice, I hope you are having a wonderful day too[emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Today's bangle [emoji5] I hope everyone is doing well [emoji4]️


----------



## Silver Mom

Cyanide Rose said:


> Today's bangle [emoji5] I hope everyone is doing well [emoji4]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392095
> View attachment 3392097


Such a lovely color!


----------



## Silver Mom

udalrike said:


> 3 dragon rings : Jade, silver and fashion jewelry
> 
> View attachment 3391581
> View attachment 3391582
> View attachment 3391583


Cool Uli


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi hi jadies!

Love the jade posted.... came across an interesting thread with interesting pictures.  I'm always interested in stone that looks like jade but isn't.  Maybe when I retire, I'll go back to school and get gem certified and open my own hobby stone shop. lol


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silver Mom said:


> Such a lovely color!



Thanks you so much Silver Mom[emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Junkenpo said:


> Hi hi jadies!
> 
> Love the jade posted.... came across an interesting thread with interesting pictures.  I'm always interested in stone that looks like jade but isn't.  Maybe when I retire, I'll go back to school and get gem certified and open my own hobby stone shop. lol



Very interesting gem JKP. I have heard of this gem before but I haven't seen in jewelry much, if not at all.


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, SilverMom!

CRose, beautiful bangle!


----------



## udalrike

Jade and amber today:


----------



## udalrike

I don´t like the photo of my hand in the first picture but the amber bracelet can be seen better....


----------



## udalrike

Amber is a good buffer, I think.


----------



## fanofjadeite

today


----------



## fanofjadeite

udalrike said:


> Jade and amber today:
> View attachment 3392593
> View attachment 3392594


i love this stack, uli


----------



## fanofjadeite

designergoods said:


> All this Ming's talk reminded me to wear Galadriel, my Ming's hinged bangle
> View attachment 3388947


galadriel is very lovely, designergoods  but seasons is still my favorite


----------



## fanofjadeite

tea and crosso, congrats on your icy pendants. they are absolutely gorgeous


----------



## fanofjadeite

Silver Mom said:


> View attachment 3391360
> 
> Tea, in case you wanted to see how icy white would look in white gold here is how mine looks.  I like white gold because it seems to go better with icy whites.



silver mom, your pendant is TDF


----------



## fanofjadeite

cyanide rose and uli, i love your dragon rings. they look very powerful and protective. COOL!


----------



## udalrike

Good to see you again, Fano!! Great stack as always!


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, C Rose and Fano! 
C Rose, I am not sure what the last dragon ring is made of. It was not cheap but also not very expensive... Bought it because of the design.


----------



## piosavsfan

Yok Dee put up some pretty bangles on facebook, but none are my size. I like this one.


----------



## Lots love

piosavsfan said:


> Yok Dee put up some pretty bangles on facebook, but none are my size. I like this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392716


Love this one nice colors.i hateine when u see something love but not your size.[emoji6] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Ixorajade

Crosso ,Tea and silver mom - beautiful icy pendants!

Love ur colorful family shot jkp

Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Ixorajade

Udalrike, u have such statement pieces! The jade dragon looks very cool

Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## udalrike

Thank you,  Ixora! What are you wearing today?


----------



## crosso

Found a bargain bangle I decided to take a chance on. Seller listed it as nephrite, butI don't think it is. Specific gravity is 3.31 and it has a nice chime. Does nephrite have the same chime as jadeite?  I only have a few, but I don't think they sound like this and looking closely, this seems to have more of a jadeite stone structure,  but I'm not a nephrite expert. Opinions,  anyone? 

Regardless,  I really like it! It's heavy (96 grams) and FAT (13mm).









Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

2 more pics of fatty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Found a bargain bangle I decided to take a chance on. Seller listed it as nephrite, butI don't think it is. Specific gravity is 3.31 and it has a nice chime. Does nephrite have the same chime as jadeite?  I only have a few, but I don't think they sound like this and looking closely, this seems to have more of a jadeite stone structure,  but I'm not a nephrite expert. Opinions,  anyone?
> 
> Regardless,  I really like it! It's heavy (96 grams) and FAT (13mm).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Oops for some reason my post didn't post lol! Your new bangle Crosso is stunning!! If I were to guess between jadeite or nephrite I would guess jadeite due to the colour and general look of it. I love the chubbiness of it. It looks great on your beautiful slim wrists - sorry if that sounded weird lol!
I also love the soft colours in it - green, lavender and a bit of yellow I think right


----------



## Silver Mom

Thank you Fano and Ixora.


----------



## crosso

Silver Mom said:


> View attachment 3391360
> 
> Tea, in case you wanted to see how icy white would look in white gold here is how mine looks.  I like white gold because it seems to go better with icy whites.


Wow, that's a stunner!! Love the swirling ribbons design, just beautiful!


----------



## crosso

Uli, hope you enjoyed a wonderful weekend at the graduation and the wedding! Such happy occasions! As always, your jewelry and unique style is gorgeous!


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> Oops for some reason my post didn't post lol! Your new bangle Crosso is stunning!! If I were to guess between jadeite or nephrite I would guess jadeite due to the colour and general look of it. I love the chubbiness of it. It looks great on your beautiful slim wrists - sorry if that sounded weird lol!
> I also love the soft colours in it - green, lavender and a bit of yellow I think right


Thanks, jademommy! I'm guessing jadeite too, have never seen a nephrite that leans bluish green instead of yellowish green. This one really is mostly pale green. I think any other colors you see are just a trick of the light.


----------



## Junkenpo

crosso said:


> Found a bargain bangle I decided to take a chance on. Seller listed it as nephrite, but I don't think it is. Specific gravity is 3.31 and it has a nice chime. Does nephrite have the same chime as jadeite?  I only have a few, but I don't think they sound like this and looking closely, this seems to have more of a jadeite stone structure,  but I'm not a nephrite expert. Opinions,  anyone?
> 
> Regardless,  I really like it! It's heavy (96 grams) and FAT (13m)



Nice! Sounds like it's more on point for jadeite with that specific gravity. Too high for nephrite, yes?  Nephrite chimes, but doesn't have quite the same reverberation to me.  the grain looks more like jadeite to me as well.  I love bargain chubby princesses, yours looks great!


----------



## designergoods

SM, your jade collection mixed with your touch of personal diamond design never disappoints

JKP, I totally agree with the impeccable craftsmanship of Mings. I do wish as well that they were still in business! Your jade picture of bangles mixed with beads are total bliss. Love all the colors - YUMMY!

Uli, wow with all your dragons rings! So cool and unique...I picture your house like a fortress with all your dragons protecting its lair. How did the wedding and graduation go? Bet everyone eyed your jewelry  
Love your amber paired with your smooth jade...gives it nice texture

Pio, thanks for the Allan update. I actually just heard from him saying he procured the material and its good I also asked for a timeline...

CR, nice bangle shot. Its like a soft glow worm alive with energy 

Fano, thank you dear glad you like Galadriel and Seasons. I love your stack with the offset of different widths and colors. Your wide carved bangle is always a delight to see (what is the width?) along with your impregnable black bangle and candy colored buffers!

Crosso, fabulous find! Looks and sounds like it may jade. Either way, the chubby princess cut bangle looks spectacular on  you


----------



## crosso

Thanks, JKP and DG!
Junkenpo, I thought of you as soon as I put this on, remembering your fondness for chubby princess bangles [emoji1]

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## designergoods

Acts of kindness and generosity is rare and I found this truly heartwarming. Wanted to share with all of you what a dear friend surprisingly sent me! A large, beautifully carved, red dragon against green bamboo jade pendant and delicious chocolate!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Acts of kindness and generosity is rare and I found this truly heartwarming. Wanted to share with all of you what a dear friend surprising sent me! A large, beautifully carved, red dragon against green bamboo pendant and delicious chocolate!
> View attachment 3392878
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392879


What a lovely thoughtful friend! You look amazing DG wearing your new pendant and gorgeous jade stack 
BTW what was the "timeline" given to you for your custom bangle if you don't mind me asking. Mine is mid August


----------



## crosso

designergoods said:


> Acts of kindness and generosity is rare and I found this truly heartwarming. Wanted to share with all of you what a dear friend surprising sent me! A large, beautifully carved, red dragon against green bamboo jade pendant and delicious chocolate!
> View attachment 3392878
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392879


Not THAT'S a good friend!!! Jade AND chocolate! I like the shape of this pendant, it looks great on you and fills the neckline of your shirt perfectly. Very cool looking.


----------



## Silver Mom

designergoods said:


> SM, your jade collection mixed with your touch of personal diamond design never disappoints
> 
> JKP, I totally agree with the impeccable craftsmanship of Mings. I do wish as well that they were still in business! Your jade picture of bangles mixed with beads are total bliss. Love all the colors - YUMMY!
> 
> Uli, wow with all your dragons rings! So cool and unique...I picture your house like a fortress with all your dragons protecting its lair. How did the wedding and graduation go? Bet everyone eyed your jewelry
> Love your amber paired with your smooth jade...gives it nice texture
> 
> Pio, thanks for the Allan update. I actually just heard from him saying he procured the material and its good I also asked for a timeline...
> 
> CR, nice bangle shot. Its like a soft glow worm alive with energy
> 
> Fano, thank you dear glad you like Galadriel and Seasons. I love your stack with the offset of different widths and colors. Your wide carved bangle is always a delight to see (what is the width?) along with your impregnable black bangle and candy colored buffers!
> 
> Crosso, fabulous find! Looks and sounds like it may jade. Either way, the chubby princess cut bangle looks spectacular on  you


Thanks so much Designer!  You look so Gorgy in your pictures.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> Thanks, SilverMom!
> 
> CRose, beautiful bangle!





udalrike said:


> Jade and amber today:
> View attachment 3392593
> View attachment 3392594





fanofjadeite said:


> today
> View attachment 3392639



Thanks udalrike! Your stack and photo are beautiful [emoji4]

Fano, I love that thick bangle! What a pretty stack!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

fanofjadeite said:


> cyanide rose and uli, i love your dragon rings. they look very powerful and protective. COOL!





udalrike said:


> Thank you, C Rose and Fano!
> C Rose, I am not sure what the last dragon ring is made of. It was not cheap but also not very expensive... Bought it because of the design.





piosavsfan said:


> Yok Dee put up some pretty bangles on facebook, but none are my size. I like this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392716



Thanks fano[emoji4]

Udalrike, it's a lovely dragon ring. I [emoji173]️ the colors and they really, really make it stand out [emoji5]

Piosavsfan, another beautiful find! You find the prettiest bangles [emoji3]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

crosso said:


> Regardless,  I really like it! It's heavy (96 grams) and FAT (13mm).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app





designergoods said:


> CR, nice bangle shot. Its like a soft glow worm alive with energy





designergoods said:


> Acts of kindness and generosity is rare and I found this truly heartwarming. Wanted to share with all of you what a dear friend surprisingly sent me! A large, beautifully carved, red dragon against green bamboo jade pendant



Beautiful find crosso! It looks great on you. I [emoji173]️ the tone. I have a chunky bangle that weighs 96 grams too. I really like the look, nice and bold[emoji5]

Thank you so much DG[emoji4] your new pendant is gorgeous! I don't think I've ever seen that color combination before. It's amazing and it looks great on you. That chocolate looks devine[emoji7]


----------



## Ixorajade

DG,  looking gorgeous!  Both the person and the pendant 

Crosso-  regardless whether it's nephrite or jadeite...the chunky princess looks great!  

Udalrike -  I took out my ice pendant too after seeing all the beautiful ice pendants .  But I seldom wear it as it's heavy and I haven't found a suitable chain.


----------



## crosso

Ixorajade said:


> DG,  looking gorgeous!  Both the person and the pendant
> 
> Crosso-  regardless whether it's nephrite or jadeite...the chunky princess looks great!
> 
> Udalrike -  I took out my ice pendant too after seeing all the beautiful ice pendants .  But I seldom wear it as it's heavy and I haven't found a suitable chain.
> View attachment 3393128


Oh my, that's beautiful! Much icier than the one I have coming. You should definitely find a chain you think is suitable and wear it, it's lovely! Mine has some white 'cotton' in it which is why I think it will show more white against the skin. But as it wasn't too expensive, I think I will be happy with it.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

Managed to get the new bangle on the left (pretty convinced it's jadeite, but have messaged seller to ask why they thought nephrite) and Alba on the right. Think this will be my summer combo for awhile, as they make me feel cooler just looking at them! Need a better name for the new one than Fatty, though, lol!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## designergoods

2boys_jademommy said:


> What a lovely thoughtful friend! You look amazing DG wearing your new pendant and gorgeous jade stack
> BTW what was the "timeline" given to you for your custom bangle if you don't mind me asking. Mine is mid August





crosso said:


> Not THAT'S a good friend!!! Jade AND chocolate! I like the shape of this pendant, it looks great on you and fills the neckline of your shirt perfectly. Very cool looking.





Silver Mom said:


> Thanks so much Designer!  You look so Gorgy in your pictures.





Cyanide Rose said:


> Beautiful find crosso! It looks great on you. I [emoji173]️ the tone. I have a chunky bangle that weighs 96 grams too. I really like the look, nice and bold[emoji5]
> 
> Thank you so much DG[emoji4] your new pendant is gorgeous! I don't think I've ever seen that color combination before. It's amazing and it looks great on you. That chocolate looks devine[emoji7]





Ixorajade said:


> DG,  looking gorgeous!  Both the person and the pendant
> 
> Crosso-  regardless whether it's nephrite or jadeite...the chunky princess looks great!
> 
> Udalrike -  I took out my ice pendant too after seeing all the beautiful ice pendants .  But I seldom wear it as it's heavy and I haven't found a suitable chain.
> View attachment 3393128



Thank you so much jadies for your sweet, thoughtful comments!... What can a girl want more than chocolate and jade


----------



## designergoods

Ixorajade said:


> DG,  looking gorgeous!  Both the person and the pendant
> 
> Crosso-  regardless whether it's nephrite or jadeite...the chunky princess looks great!
> 
> Udalrike -  I took out my ice pendant too after seeing all the beautiful ice pendants .  But I seldom wear it as it's heavy and I haven't found a suitable chain.
> View attachment 3393128


Beautiful pendant and really like the white gold against the icy color...just like SM's pendant. Please share if you find a chain that works with a heavy pendant comfort wise.


crosso said:


> Managed to get the new bangle on the left (pretty convinced it's jadeite, but have messaged seller to ask why they thought nephrite) and Alba on the right. Think this will be my summer combo for awhile, as they make me feel cooler just looking at them! Need a better name for the new one than Fatty, though, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Is that your new one? Fits you perfectly and color almost looks bluish green with a hint of yellow?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

I'm shivering this is so icy lol! Beautiful


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Managed to get the new bangle on the left (pretty convinced it's jadeite, but have messaged seller to ask why they thought nephrite) and Alba on the right. Think this will be my summer combo for awhile, as they make me feel cooler just looking at them! Need a better name for the new one than Fatty, though, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Great summer combo Crosso! If I remember correctly NYC princess has a bangle that looks very similar to Fatty - lol yes maybe come up with a different name
Alba looks pretty as always. They go nicely together.


----------



## crosso

designergoods said:


> Beautiful pendant and really like the white gold against the icy color...just like SM's pendant. Please share if you find a chain that works with a heavy pendant comfort wise.
> 
> Is that your new one? Fits you perfectly and color almost looks bluish green with a hint of yellow?


Yes, the one on the left is the very newest one, posted earlier today. It's a pretty uniform pale blue green with one small section that looks slightly yellowish pale green. Alba is pale blue green with a small section of lavender and slightly larger section of yellow. Princess bangles have really grown on me over time and become my preferred shape. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Silver Mom

Ixorajade said:


> DG,  looking gorgeous!  Both the person and the pendant
> 
> Crosso-  regardless whether it's nephrite or jadeite...the chunky princess looks great!
> 
> Udalrike -  I took out my ice pendant too after seeing all the beautiful ice pendants .  But I seldom wear it as it's heavy and I haven't found a suitable chain.
> View attachment 3393128


Ixora, Holy.... this is gorgeous!


----------



## designergoods

2boys, sorry for forgetting to answer your question but no I haven't received a time line yet. He did just write to share that he has the material in hand now so hopefully it can be carved out soon.

Crosso, thanks for clarifying as the two look like sister bangles! I like the name Whisper for her as she has a underlying beauty and mystery to her since she was sold as nephrite but the silent vibe is coming across as jadeite. She is quietly revealing herself now that she is settled in her new home....
I am sure which ever name you decide will be perfect!


----------



## Lian828

Hi everyone! It's been about three weeks since I joined the forum and introduced myself. I hope in the future to be able to better keep up with your posts. I've been quite busy with meeting requirements for a new job and being a mommy to a three-year-old and almost two-year-old. Hoping you all are well! I've managed to read through some of your posts and appreciate the photos of all your beautiful jade pieces and info about jade. I came across a few posts where some of you mentioned jade being able to "hurt" other jade, which leads me to ask about my beaded jade necklace. Since it is not knotted in between the beads, are the beads at risk of being scratched/cracked? It's my very first jade jewelry item I've acquired, and before it arrived, I was thinking it would be something I would wear often. But I love it so much and worry about damaging the beads that I've barely worn it since I received it. I've only went out of the house once with it. But I will say, I was amazed at how the beads looked more vibrant when I was wearing the necklace and even after taking off the necklace! Jade is certainly a very fascinating stone. I want to make sure I take good care of my jade as I'm going to be growing a collection for investment purposes as well as to pass on to my children and loved ones.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Ixorajade said:


> DG,  looking gorgeous!  Both the person and the pendant
> 
> Crosso-  regardless whether it's nephrite or jadeite...the chunky princess looks great!
> 
> Udalrike -  I took out my ice pendant too after seeing all the beautiful ice pendants .  But I seldom wear it as it's heavy and I haven't found a suitable chain.
> View attachment 3393128



Wowzers! That pendant is to die for! It is truly gorgeous [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Lian828 said:


> Hi everyone! It's been about three weeks since I joined the forum and introduced myself. I hope in the future to be able to better keep up with your posts. I've been quite busy with meeting requirements for a new job and being a mommy to a three-year-old and almost two-year-old. Hoping you all are well! I've managed to read through some of your posts and appreciate the photos of all your beautiful jade pieces and info about jade. I came across a few posts where some of you mentioned jade being able to "hurt" other jade, which leads me to ask about my beaded jade necklace. Since it is not knotted in between the beads, are the beads at risk of being scratched/cracked? It's my very first jade jewelry item I've acquired, and before it arrived, I was thinking it would be something I would wear often. But I love it so much and worry about damaging the beads that I've barely worn it since I received it. I've only went out of the house once with it. But I will say, I was amazed at how the beads looked more vibrant when I was wearing the necklace and even after taking off the necklace! Jade is certainly a very fascinating stone. I want to make sure I take good care of my jade as I'm going to be growing a collection for investment purposes as well as to pass on to my children and loved ones.


Hi Lian, have you posted a photo of your necklace? Is it really long?  I think your necklace is safer then a bangle because your bangle can bump more things. Are you pretty handy? It's easy to restring it there are tutorials on YouTube. I will see if I could find one for you .


----------



## Lian828

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi Lian, have you posted a photo of your necklace? Is it really long?  I think your necklace is safer then a bangle because your bangle can bump more things. Are you pretty handy? It's easy to restring it there are tutorials on YouTube. I will see if I could find one for you .



Hi Cyanide Rose! I posted a few pics of my necklace on Page 632. I'm such a perfectionist that if I were to have my necklace restrung and knotted, I would rather pay someone skilled to do it. Do you know how much someone would charge for that service?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Lian828 said:


> Hi Cyanide Rose! I posted a few pics of my necklace on Page 632. I'm such a perfectionist that if I were to have my necklace restrung and knotted, I would rather pay someone skilled to do it. Do you know how much someone would charge for that service?



I found it[emoji4] I think it would be fine but I like you would worry too! I would want to be cautious with such a beautiful piece. There is a lady that I know from another forum that does restring pearls and any other type beaded jewelry. I think it would be anywhere from $50 to $60. She is a sweetheart and has been doing it for years. I also know of a few businesses like Pearl paradise that does restringing of pearls and may do Jade if asked. Let me see if I can find the card of the lady that I know. I have purchased finding and string for her as well, she is pretty professional. One sec [emoji4]


----------



## Lian828

Cyanide Rose said:


> I found it[emoji4] I think it would be fine but I like you would worry too! I would want to be cautious with such a beautiful piece. There is a lady that I know from another forum that does restring pearls and any other type beaded jewelry. I think it would be anywhere from $50 to $60. She is a sweetheart and has been doing it for years. I also know of a few businesses like Pearl paradise that does restringing of pearls and may do Jade if asked. Let me see if I can find the card of the lady that I know. I have purchased finding and string for her as well, she is pretty professional. One sec [emoji4]



Thank you! I appreciate the resource.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Lian828 said:


> Thank you! I appreciate the resource.



Here's her card. She will ask you for a photo and give a quote from that. I would have used her services myself but I had so many pieces  to restring.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Your quite welcome [emoji4] I hope you can see that if not I can go downstairs and take another photo, I just didn't want to wake up my DH [emoji5]


----------



## Lian828

Cyanide Rose said:


> Your quite welcome [emoji4] I hope you can see that if not I can go downstairs and take another photo, I just didn't want to wake up my DH [emoji5]



I can see the card perfectly! Thank you again. That's cool that she does custom designs because I'm also thinking to change the clasp.


----------



## designergoods

Thanks for sharing the info CR, good to have recommendations


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Lian828 said:


> I can see the card perfectly! Thank you again. That's cool that she does custom designs because I'm also thinking to change the clasp.





designergoods said:


> Thanks for sharing the info CR, good to have recommendations



Your welcome, I'm sure she can find a really nice clasp for you Lian [emoji4]

Hi DG! Your so welcome [emoji5]


----------



## Junkenpo

I definitely need to restring some of my necklaces.  I'm actually afraid to wear the triple string necklace with the tiny beads because I have no idea how sturdy it is. I've worn it out a couple times, but now I have anxiety.. can you imagine trying chase down all those tiny beads?  The color is semi-patterned without being too matchy.  I can't even imagine the patience needed to restring it.   Thanks for the rec CR!


----------



## Junkenpo

And for funsies... here's an article I found from 2002.  First paragraph talks about jade prices and demand going up.  I know some on this thread have purchased from Jade by Nikolai, who is Hawaii based. 



> *Heaven-Sent Jade*
> 
> _Revered for centuries, jadeite jade is hot again_
> 
> 
> Innovative designs, changing consumer tastes, new sources and consumers’ desire to own something distinctive are driving today’s percolating jadeite jade market.
> 
> That jade would emerge as a force during these recessionary times is a surprise to even the most seasoned dealers. “Sales of all kinds of jade jewelry have tripled since January,” says designer and dealer Nikolai Tsang of Jade by Nikolai, Honolulu, HI. “I don’t have time to talk with friends who call me for a chit-chat. I’m too busy adding new designs or filling orders.”
> 
> The same is true for retailers who have committed to jade, which had its last heyday in the 1950s. Some stores, like The Goldsmith in Binghamton, NY, describe a “frenzy” among consumers to acquire unique designs when a new shipment arrives. In a frail economy, frenzies of any kind are unheard of, so jade’s new popularity is a gift. By that measure alone, jade is living up to its name, which in China means “stone of heaven.”
> 
> *Consumer Savvy*
> 
> Jewelers who carry jadeite jade (rarer and more expensive than nephrite jade) say profits have followed quite naturally. “Once customers develop a taste for it, they tend to become collectors,” says Gina Mowry-McHugh, president of The Goldsmith. “Young women and working women are our best customers; they like the variety of colors, and we have a wide range of price points.”
> 
> To make an impact on customers, jewelers we contacted recommend a display of over two dozen pieces in assorted colors. Specifically, consumers seem drawn to jade bracelets, pendants, rings and necklaces, they say.
> 
> Design is crucial and depends on customer demographics. Well-heeled mature customers who collect jade appreciate the symbolism of carvings; younger customers like the variety of colors, styles and avant-garde designs.
> 
> *Overcoming Hesitations*
> 
> Relatively few U.S. retailers give jade jewelry much thought. Tsang says it’s because the gem is shrouded in mystery and largely misunderstood in the U.S. Her strategy to overcome jade hesitancy is to offer jewelers a guarantee: “If the jade designs don’t sell within three months,” she says, “I am willing to take them back in exchange for newer designs.” So far, just 1% of her sales are exchanged; most clients call back within a few weeks to order more.
> 
> Don Kay of Mason-Kay, Denver, CO, gives jade lectures across the country. He tells jewelers about traditional Chinese symbols carved in jade and advises them about jade varieties and quality. For her part, Tsang gives her customers a book about jade and takes time to educate store associates about new styles, quality and other selling points. “We are finding a very receptive audience for jade styles that have simpler carvings or symbols they can relate to,” she says. “It’s a cultural thing: many Americans can’t relate to Chinese symbols like bats or birds. But they do see the beauty and symbolism of a flower or a butterfly. We also accent our jewelry with other gemstones, including transparent stones such as spinel. This gives jade a fresh look.”
> 
> *Jadeite Treatments*
> 
> Much jadeite jade is treated, and disclosure is required. But it’s generally very difficult to recognize treatment, so it’s best to rely on a qualified laboratory, particularly with high-value jadeite.
> 
> Jadeite is categorized as “A”, “B” or “C” jade:
> 
> 
> “A” jade is not treated and has natural color.
> “B” jade is bleached, which involves immersing it in a heated combination of sulfuric and hydrochloric acid. This dissolves mineral components, rendering the gem porous and receptive to dye or impregnation with polymers. “B” jade is impregnated with polymers. The impregnations can deteriorate over time, exhibiting a granular structure or cracks. Kay and other experts also say the acid treatment often renders jade brittle, particularly when mounted in jewelry.
> “C” jade is dyed. Green, red and lavender jades, which have the highest value, are the colors you should most likely suspect as treated. Blacks, yellows and browns are rarely treated. Be aware the dyes can fade over time.
> *Jade Primer*
> 
> If you sell jade, you should understand the difference between jadeite jade and nephrite jade. Both are mineral conglomerates; but jadeite jade, a silicate of aluminum, is considered the gemstone among jades. Jade from Myanmar (formerly Burma) is the standard by which jades from other sources are judged. Canada and Guatemala are emerging as important sources too, though experts agree jade from Myanmar remains the benchmark.
> 
> For now, say jade experts, Myanmar is producing steady quantities. Most of it is exported to China, where Kay says the best jadeite and nephrite are carved and processed into jewelry or carvings. Hong Kong, once a preeminent buying center for jadeite and nephrite, has lost its luster in recent years, while Shanghai and Canton are emerging as important markets. “There is so much expertise there,” he says. “Superb carvers, once active carving ivory, are switching to jade because the market for ivory has all but ended.”
> 
> Quality factors for jadeite as a gemstone include color, saturation of color, homogeneity and translucency. The more translucent and the fewer inclusions the better. (In the finest qualities, it’s possible to read characters on a page by placing jadeite on top). In some cases, two or more colors can be combined. Depending on the strength of saturation, placement and pattern, these too can be highly desirable.
> 
> Green is historically the most sought-after color, particularly “Imperial” jade, an intense green, combined with superb translucency. In all other colors of jadeite jade, color saturation, homogeneity and translucence carry equal importance.
> 
> 
> Barbara Westwood Designer Jewelry, Monument, CO; (800) 847-6585 or (719) 488-8083.
> Jade by Nikolai, Honolulu, HI; (808) 377-2333, nikolaitsang@msn.com.
> Mason-Kay, Denver, CO; (800) 722-7575, www.masonkay.com.
> _– by Robert Weldon, G.G._


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> I definitely need to restring some of my necklaces.  I'm actually afraid to wear the triple string necklace with the tiny beads because I have no idea how sturdy it is. I've worn it out a couple times, but now I have anxiety.. can you imagine trying chase down all those tiny beads?  The color is semi-patterned without being too matchy.  I can't even imagine the patience needed to restring it.   Thanks for the rec CR!


JKP, Alice can restring for you also.  You should call her and ask how much it would be.


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> And for funsies... here's an article I found from 2002.  First paragraph talks about jade prices and demand going up.  I know some on this thread have purchased from Jade by Nikolai, who is Hawaii based.


Also, did you know that Nikolai is Alice's daughter.  I believe NYCP buys jade from her too.


----------



## udalrike

Crosso, wonderful thick bangle! Yes, Whisper would be a great name, I think.

Ixora, your icy pendant is WONDERFUL!!!!! 

Designer, you look great!


----------



## udalrike

Too much jade whispers: "Buy me..."


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

Interesting and nice pumpkin bangle. Won´t buy it though....


----------



## udalrike

C Rose and Designer, I really have got some dragons in my house.... 
Forgot about one bangle (Butler and Wilson):


----------



## udalrike

Thanks for the article, Junkenpo!


----------



## crosso

Thanks for the suggestion,  DG and Uli, but I already have a bangle that I had named Whisper. It was one of my earliest bangles, before,I knew what a difference lighting (and photo editing software) can make. I never  wear it anymore and will probably try to sell it eventually. In indoor pics, it looks like it has some pale lavender, but not to the eye. The green is much paler to the eye too.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## udalrike

So what about Latifah or Queen Latifah as she is a beautiful woman but not very slim?


----------



## crosso

crosso said:


> Managed to get the new bangle on the left (pretty convinced it's jadeite, but have messaged seller to ask why they thought nephrite) and Alba on the right. Think this will be my summer combo for awhile, as they make me feel cooler just looking at them! Need a better name for the new one than Fatty, though, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Got it! Fatty is now Pilar,  "pillar of strength", because it is so thick and strong and also a Spanish name like it's 'sister' bangle, Alba.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## udalrike

What a difference between the 2 pictures!


----------



## udalrike

I like the colour of amber these days. A not expensive, not real amber bracelet:


----------



## designergoods

Uli, Ha I agree ...I also hear those whispering voices in my head saying "buy me" when I see a pretty jade...or pastry!
That red dragon bangle is so cool! The fiery red stones along the scales are great details along with the wrap around tail!
Great amber beads used as a buffer...like the chubby roundness of them

Crosso, perfect name  you decided on your new bangle. Glad to know you used Whisper on another pretty bangle

Thanks for sharing the article JKP! Let us know if you decide to get your beads restrung. I can only imagine how long that would take but better secure than have them all fall off! ...for buttons I apply a drop of nail polish to secure the knot. I wonder if it would work for knots between jade as well?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Junkenpo said:


> I definitely need to restring some of my necklaces.  I'm actually afraid to wear the triple string necklace with the tiny beads because I have no idea how sturdy it is. I've worn it out a couple times, but now I have anxiety.. can you imagine trying chase down all those tiny beads?  The color is semi-patterned without being too matchy.  I can't even imagine the patience needed to restring it.   Thanks for the rec CR!





Silver Mom said:


> JKP, Alice can restring for you also.  You should call her and ask how much it would be.



Your welcome JKP[emoji4]

Silver Mom, thank you so much for mentioning Alice. I was trying to think of another source. It definitely helps to have options incase one is unavailable or it can't be done in you time range [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


>





udalrike said:


> C Rose and Designer, I really have got some dragons in my house....
> Forgot about one bangle (Butler and Wilson):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393569
> View attachment 3393570



Udalrike, the pumpkin bracelet is really pretty! The dragon is pretty awesome too!! I love the detail and the red is just out there and in charge! The detail is incredible [emoji7]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Junkenpo said:


> And for funsies... here's an article I found from 2002.  First paragraph talks about jade prices and demand going up.  I know some on this thread have purchased from Jade by Nikolai, who is Hawaii based.



Great article JKP! Very informative [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> I like the colour of amber these days. A not expensive, not real amber bracelet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393776



Amber is a beautiful gemstone! I really love butterscotch Amber too. It's really expensive though. However, I do have my eye on a bracelet [emoji5]


----------



## teagansmum

Crosso, I love your new bargain bangle and she for sure looks jadeite. Your bangle Whisper must be from the same seller (Bestitems4you I think was the name of my seller who I bought bangles from when he first started out) because yours looks identical to one I parted with. Hint of lavender with green, but very faint. Mine was too big on me. 
JKP- love the family shots and thanks for posting that great article.
Uli, your dragon collection is lovely and you suit amber so well. 
Fan, it's nice to see you continuing to wear you favorite thick bangle. 
Designergoods, your friend was so sweet to send you those and that dragon pendant is to die for!
Ixora - your leaf pendant is gorgeous and ever so icy! I hope you can get your beads stranded so as they don't clink together. I would be worried to and am quite fussy myself.


----------



## Silver Mom

Cyanide Rose said:


> Your welcome JKP[emoji4]
> 
> Silver Mom, thank you so much for mentioning Alice. I was trying to think of another source. It definitely helps to have options incase one is unavailable or it can't be done in you time range [emoji5]


You are welcome CR.  She is very nice and does a good job.


----------



## Lian828

Junkenpo said:


> And for funsies... here's an article I found from 2002.  First paragraph talks about jade prices and demand going up.  I know some on this thread have purchased from Jade by Nikolai, who is Hawaii based.



Hi Junkenpo! Great article! I've bookmarked it under my "Info About Jade" folder. I've read in another article that jade has been steadily increasing in value by 20-30% each year since 2007 - that is huge! How I wish I started my jade collection years ago. By the way, JKP, your jade collection is so lovely and inspiring! Before I joined the forum and was reading through the jade threads to learn more about jade, somehow I was able to see your photos without being a member, and I would be in awe of your pieces, especially your bangles!


----------



## designergoods

Lian, glad you joined us, would enjoy seeing a pic of your necklace!


----------



## dster1

piosavsfan said:


> Yok Dee put up some pretty bangles on facebook, but none are my size. I like this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392716



Ahh this is in my size! I don't recall seeing this seller on the reputable sellers list. Have any of you purchased from them?


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Designer and C Rose! C Rose, you have your eye on WHICH bracelet?
Today:


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> Thank you, Designer and C Rose! C Rose, you have your eye on WHICH bracelet?
> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3395109



Your so welcome and thank you so much [emoji4]Beautiful stack Udalrike! Metal with Jade is just amazing! I love the look!

I'm looking at a butterscotch amber bracelet on eBay, but it looks like a few others are too [emoji5]


----------



## teagansmum

Getting ready for Canada Day Festivities over here and thought I'd post some pendants that I'm organizing in my jewelery box. The top is a certified toad (I love this little guy!) a ceritified filligree, panda bear and lavender Pixiu and ginseng pendant.



Then a lavander butterfly, bat bracelet, love birds and cicada


----------



## Cyanide Rose

teagansmum said:


> Getting ready for Canada Day Festivities over here and thought I'd post some pendants that I'm organizing in my jewelery box. The top is a certified toad (I love this little guy!) a ceritified filligree, panda bear and lavender Pixiu and ginseng pendant.
> 
> 
> 
> Then a lavander butterfly, bat bracelet, love birds and cicada



They are beautiful teagansmum! Very pretty collection [emoji4] Enjoy Canada Day[emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> Thank you, Designer and C Rose! C Rose, you have your eye on WHICH bracelet?
> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3395109



Finally got the photos in eBay to open. We have lost power like crazy lately.  Here is an amber bracelet I'm watching [emoji4] Not sure if I want perfectly round beads or less uniform beads.


----------



## crosso

teagansmum said:


> Getting ready for Canada Day Festivities over here and thought I'd post some pendants that I'm organizing in my jewelery box. The top is a certified toad (I love this little guy!) a ceritified filligree, panda bear and lavender Pixiu and ginseng pendant.
> 
> 
> 
> Then a lavander butterfly, bat bracelet, love birds and cicada


Gorgeous, Tea!! Love the little toad and the filigree pendant especially! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lian828

designergoods said:


> Lian, glad you joined us, would enjoy seeing a pic of your necklace!



Thank you, designergoods! This seems to be a very friendly group of ladies who share a special fondness of the Stone of Heaven. I'm glad to be connected. 

I shared a few pics of my jade necklace on Page 632. But I will post another pic here, along with a pic I took when I wore it to go out for the first time. To me it seemed that when I put on the necklace it appeared more vibrant. The pic was taken in natural lighting with no filter as I was standing next to the window in my bedroom.


----------



## Lian828

teagansmum said:


> Getting ready for Canada Day Festivities over here and thought I'd post some pendants that I'm organizing in my jewelery box. The top is a certified toad (I love this little guy!) a ceritified filligree, panda bear and lavender Pixiu and ginseng pendant.
> 
> 
> 
> Then a lavander butterfly, bat bracelet, love birds and cicada



Hi teagansmum! I absolutely love the filigree pendant and the butterfly! Butterflies have a special meaning in my life. My second daughter's name means butterfly, so I definitely hope to one day acquire a butterfly jade carving.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Lian828 said:


> Thank you, designergoods! This seems to be a very friendly group of ladies who share a special fondness of the Stone of Heaven. I'm glad to be connected.
> 
> I shared a few pics of my jade necklace on Page 632. But I will post another pic here, along with a pic I took when I wore it to go out for the first time. To me it seemed that when I put on the necklace it appeared more vibrant. The pic was taken in natural lighting with no filter as I was standing next to the window in my bedroom.



Oh Lian, that is so yummy! It's looks marvelous on you! That Buddha is just the cutest! You can share that beautiful necklace as many times as you like [emoji4]


----------



## Pirard

My new bangle from Ultimate Jadeite...I could not be more pleased with this purchase! Nandar is wonderful to do business with!!!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

teagansmum said:


> Getting ready for Canada Day Festivities over here and thought I'd post some pendants that I'm organizing in my jewelery box. The top is a certified toad (I love this little guy!) a ceritified filligree, panda bear and lavender Pixiu and ginseng pendant.
> 
> 
> 
> Then a lavander butterfly, bat bracelet, love birds and cicada



Teagansmum, I have comeback to look at that pixiu and ginseng a few times, it's mesmerizing [emoji7]


----------



## Ixorajade

Teasgansmum, beautiful collection of carved pendants!  I like the butterfly one.  Actually see quite a few butterfly carvings on jade.  Will go and find out the meaning of carved butterflies 

Lian, the deep green beads are yummy and classy looking 

Thks jadies for the kind words on my icy pendant.  I shall go and find a suitable chain and not let it hide in the cupboards 

Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lian828

Cyanide Rose said:


> Teagansmum, I have comeback to look at that pixiu and ginseng a few times, it's mesmerizing [emoji7]



Oh! I love her panda and ginseng pendants as well! 

In addition to a jade butterfly carving, I also want something with a lingzhi "Plant of Immortality" (reishi mushroom) carved on it. I am totally convinced that taking reishi mushroom has done wonders for my health and mood.


----------



## Lian828

Pirard said:


> View attachment 3395393
> View attachment 3395394
> 
> My new bangle from Ultimate Jadeite...I could not be more pleased with this purchase! Nandar is wonderful to do business with!!!


Nice, Pirard! I started following Ultimate Jadeite on Facebook. They seem to be so sweet and genuine.


----------



## Lian828

Cyanide Rose said:


> Oh Lian, that is so yummy! It's looks marvelous on you! That Buddha is just the cutest! You can share that beautiful necklace as many times as you like [emoji4]



Thank you, CR! The Happy Buddha pendant was a free gift from the eBay seller I got the necklace from. I was so surprised and delighted to see it in my package!


----------



## Lian828

By the way, today I called in the final installment payment for my very first jade bangle that I purchased from Mason Kay. I'm hoping I get it before my birthday on July 9. I am so excited and anxious to finally have a jade bangle!


----------



## Lian828

Pirard said:


> View attachment 3395393
> View attachment 3395394
> 
> My new bangle from Ultimate Jadeite...I could not be more pleased with this purchase! Nandar is wonderful to do business with!!!



Pirard, I also like how the bangle fits closely around your wrist. How did it feel sliding it on? Was it difficult or did it go on easily? I have yet to experience putting on a jade bangle.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Pirard said:


> View attachment 3395393
> View attachment 3395394
> 
> My new bangle from Ultimate Jadeite...I could not be more pleased with this purchase! Nandar is wonderful to do business with!!!



Pirard, nice bangle, it looks wonderful on you. The coloring is TDF, I can definitely see why you are happy with your purchase. I would be too [emoji5]


----------



## cdtracing

Pirard said:


> View attachment 3395393
> View attachment 3395394
> 
> My new bangle from Ultimate Jadeite...I could not be more pleased with this purchase! Nandar is wonderful to do business with!!!



Gorgeous bangle.  I love the color & texture.  It looks wonderful on you!


----------



## cdtracing

teagansmum said:


> Getting ready for Canada Day Festivities over here and thought I'd post some pendants that I'm organizing in my jewelery box. The top is a certified toad (I love this little guy!) a ceritified filligree, panda bear and lavender Pixiu and ginseng pendant.
> 
> 
> 
> Then a lavander butterfly, bat bracelet, love birds and cicada



You have a wonderful collection of pendants, Teagansmum.  Such a variety.  Enjoy Canada Day!  We're getting ready for July 4th Independence Day here.


----------



## Pirard

Thanks for the compliments...I would never have found Ultimate Jadeite, without this wonderful forum!  The bangle is easy to get on/off using a grocery produce bag over my hand.  I love the way it feels, and it is helping to tone my arms (weighs around 75 grams).  This is actually my second bangle.  The first one I purchased went to go live with my daughter as it was too tight to get over my hand. I am already eyeing a lovely lavender bangle!


----------



## teagansmum

Thank you ladies!
Lian, your necklace is gorgeous on you and I can't wait to see you modeling your new bangle!
Piard, your bangle is amazing and fits you perfect. I'm so happy for you!
CD, thank you and Happy July 4th to you, and all the people celebrating this weekend.
I'll pop back on here after the weekend to see how everyone enjoyed their weekend.
Enjoy ladies! xo


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> Getting ready for Canada Day Festivities over here and thought I'd post some pendants that I'm organizing in my jewelery box. The top is a certified toad (I love this little guy!) a ceritified filligree, panda bear and lavender Pixiu and ginseng pendant.
> 
> 
> 
> Then a lavander butterfly, bat bracelet, love birds and cicada


I can't wait for the long weekend! I love your collectionTea. My favourite is your butterfly pendant. So pretty. The frog is adorable too


----------



## Lots love

Happy July 4 to everyone. I love all the new jadetie piece of jade on here gorgeous pieces[emoji7]

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lian828 said:


> Thank you, designergoods! This seems to be a very friendly group of ladies who share a special fondness of the Stone of Heaven. I'm glad to be connected.
> 
> I shared a few pics of my jade necklace on Page 632. But I will post another pic here, along with a pic I took when I wore it to go out for the first time. To me it seemed that when I put on the necklace it appeared more vibrant. The pic was taken in natural lighting with no filter as I was standing next to the window in my bedroom.


You and your Jade beads are gorgeous.. The bright green pops against your white shirt and looks so beautiful on you. It's a modern take on a classic look.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Pirard said:


> View attachment 3395393
> View attachment 3395394
> 
> My new bangle from Ultimate Jadeite...I could not be more pleased with this purchase! Nandar is wonderful to do business with!!!


Hi Pirard great bangle! Love the swirls of bluish green and it fits you well. May I ask the width of the bangle?


----------



## designergoods

Uli, you always wear your dragons well and paired with your jade is like icing on the cake! May I ask, how many dragon bangles you have?

Tea, Wow what a pendant collection you have! They are all so unique and lovely...I think my favorite is the cute toad!

CR, that amber bangle is a beauty and the yellow color is so intense. I think it will go well with your bangles as the color is more of a neutral. Let us know what happens - good luck!

Lian, ooohhh that bead necklace is stunning. The size and polish look beautiful. I can understand why you would want them restrung with knots in between as I would do the same to protect the beads from hitting and rubbing. Your Buddha is adorable as well, and great color! I cant wait to see your bangle 

Pi, I like the texture and color pattern on your bangle. It fits you well and glad you had a good experience with UJ. I have purchased with that seller and never had any problems. Great seller!

CD,  how are you? Miss seeing you around the thread! Have you been wearing your large pendant (was it a dragon) lately?

LL, Happy 4th to you too!


----------



## designergoods

Recently received a black jadeite bangle purchased on the whim! Its 21mm wide with even color all the way around. There are crystals you can see throughout in bright light with black streaks here and there. Here is a picture in direct light to show one of the streaks and texture. Introducing Fur...a happy purchase


----------



## weitingor

Allof you all have nice jade pieces.


----------



## udalrike

Tea, great collection! Sweet toad!
Lian, WOW!!!!! You look great with your necklace!
Designer, I think that I have got 6 dragon bangles....  Fur is a wonderful dark bangle! Congrats!
Pirard, very nice bangle! I agree, UJ is a great seller. Beautiful chair!
C Rose, I love that butterscotch bracelet.


----------



## udalrike

May I ask where you bought Fur, Designer?


----------



## udalrike

One of my UJ bangles:


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> Recently received a black jadeite bangle purchased on the whim! Its 21mm wide with even color all the way around. There are crystals you can see throughout in bright light with black streaks here and there. Here is a picture in direct light to show one of the streaks and texture. Introducing Fur...a happy purchase [emoji2]
> View attachment 3395592


Lovely [emoji178] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

Lian828 said:


> By the way, today I called in the final installment payment for my very first jade bangle that I purchased from Mason Kay. I'm hoping I get it before my birthday on July 9. I am so excited and anxious to finally have a jade bangle!


Love your gorgeous necklace.im so excited to see your new jadetie bangle  [emoji134] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## fanofjadeite

designergoods said:


> Fano, thank you dear glad you like Galadriel and Seasons. I love your stack with the offset of different widths and colors. Your wide carved bangle is always a delight to see (what is the width?) along with your impregnable black bangle and candy colored buffers!



thanks, designergoods, my wide carved is approx. 27mm wide. she is my absolute favorite, out of all my jade bangles.


----------



## fanofjadeite

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks udalrike! Your stack and photo are beautiful [emoji4]
> 
> Fano, I love that thick bangle! What a pretty stack!



thanks, cyanide rose


----------



## fanofjadeite

crosso said:


> Found a bargain bangle I decided to take a chance on. Seller listed it as nephrite, butI don't think it is. Specific gravity is 3.31 and it has a nice chime. Does nephrite have the same chime as jadeite?  I only have a few, but I don't think they sound like this and looking closely, this seems to have more of a jadeite stone structure,  but I'm not a nephrite expert. Opinions,  anyone?
> 
> Regardless,  I really like it! It's heavy (96 grams) and FAT (13mm).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


fatty is gorgeous, crosso  i'll love to have a chubby princess someday too


----------



## fanofjadeite

teagansmum said:


> Crosso, I love your new bargain bangle and she for sure looks jadeite. Your bangle Whisper must be from the same seller (Bestitems4you I think was the name of my seller who I bought bangles from when he first started out) because yours looks identical to one I parted with. Hint of lavender with green, but very faint. Mine was too big on me.
> JKP- love the family shots and thanks for posting that great article.
> Uli, your dragon collection is lovely and you suit amber so well.
> Fan, it's nice to see you continuing to wear you favorite thick bangle.
> Designergoods, your friend was so sweet to send you those and that dragon pendant is to die for!
> Ixora - your leaf pendant is gorgeous and ever so icy! I hope you can get your beads stranded so as they don't clink together. I would be worried to and am quite fussy myself.



thanks, tea. its my 24/7 bangle because i will miss her if i not wearing her.


----------



## fanofjadeite

teagansmum said:


> Getting ready for Canada Day Festivities over here and thought I'd post some pendants that I'm organizing in my jewelery box. The top is a certified toad (I love this little guy!) a ceritified filligree, panda bear and lavender Pixiu and ginseng pendant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then a lavander butterfly, bat bracelet, love birds and cicada


gorgeous pendants, tea! i have a very similar love birds pendant too


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Recently received a black jadeite bangle purchased on the whim! Its 21mm wide with even color all the way around. There are crystals you can see throughout in bright light with black streaks here and there. Here is a picture in direct light to show one of the streaks and texture. Introducing Fur...a happy purchase
> View attachment 3395592


I love it DG and what it cute name for your new bangle  Black jadeite is very unique looking with the patterns of darker and lighter black / grey.
21 mm - looks to be a good width. I am requesting a 20 mm from Allan so yours gives me a good idea of how it will look. What is the thickness of the bangle do you know?


----------



## fanofjadeite

designergoods said:


> Recently received a black jadeite bangle purchased on the whim! Its 21mm wide with even color all the way around. There are crystals you can see throughout in bright light with black streaks here and there. Here is a picture in direct light to show one of the streaks and texture. Introducing Fur...a happy purchase
> View attachment 3395592


Fur is very elegant. congrats, designergoods!


----------



## zipcount

Happy fourth to the jadies in the States. Here's my attempt of red, white (Hetian), and blue (sugilite).


----------



## designergoods

Uli, thank you, she is from your fave seller gojade. Love the stack, the colors look so soft and elegant....and WOW with your dragon collection. You are the queen of dragons for sure

LL, thank you. Fur totally reminds me of your great black jadeite collection. What are you wearing today?

Fano, thanks for the comps. I REALLY like the width of your carved. I have yet to own a bangle that wide but it gives me the idea that it works and looks ravishing!

2boys, thanks! I think any where in the 20's for width is good and comfortable. I still think you can stick to your normal size or go 1-2mm larger and still be safe. I did request 7-8mm thick but have yet to finalize the exact measurements. How about you? what dimensions did you request exact?


----------



## zipcount

designergoods said:


> Recently received a black jadeite bangle purchased on the whim! Its 21mm wide with even color all the way around. There are crystals you can see throughout in bright light with black streaks here and there. Here is a picture in direct light to show one of the streaks and texture. Introducing Fur...a happy purchase
> View attachment 3395592


OOh, pretty.


designergoods said:


> Recently received a black jadeite bangle purchased on the whim! Its 21mm wide with even color all the way around. There are crystals you can see throughout in bright light with black streaks here and there. Here is a picture in direct light to show one of the streaks and texture. Introducing Fur...a happy purchase
> View attachment 3395592


----------



## designergoods

zipcount said:


> View attachment 3395945
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy fourth to the jadies in the States. Here's my attempt of red, white (Hetian), and blue (sugilite).


Wow Zip, you look fantastic!!! Love all the patriotic colors you got going on and cant go wrong with your lovely stack.Love the blue color with the pearl bumper and your nephrite beauty...and the pop of color in your necklace - gorgeous!


----------



## designergoods

zipcount said:


> OOh, pretty.


Thank you


----------



## udalrike

designergoods said:


> Uli, thank you, she is from your fave seller gojade. Love the stack, the colors look so soft and elegant....and WOW with your dragon collection. You are the queen of dragons for sure
> 
> LL, thank you. Fur totally reminds me of your great black jadeite collection. What are you wearing today?
> 
> Fano, thanks for the comps. I REALLY like the width of your carved. I have yet to own a bangle that wide but it gives me the idea that it works and looks ravishing!
> 
> 2boys, thanks! I think any where in the 20's for width is good and comfortable. I still think you can stick to your normal size or go 1-2mm larger and still be safe. I did request 7-8mm thick but have yet to finalize the exact measurements. How about you? what dimensions did you request exact?





Thank you Designer! Maybe I am not the mother of dragons (is anyone watching "Game of thrones"?) but the grandmother of dragons since I will be 50 soon.....


----------



## udalrike

Zipcount, your blue bangle is GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## zipcount

Thank you DG and Uli.  We are having a potluck at work to celebrate the Fourth, hence the patriotic colors.  Not the best of lighting, the blue sugilite came out darker.


----------



## designergoods

Uli, more like "Glam-ma" of Dragons since you have so much style, look young and have great taste with your jewelry - glamorous! I watch the GOT and with all your dragons, you have reminded me of that Dragon Queen


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

zipcount said:


> View attachment 3395945
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy fourth to the jadies in the States. Here's my attempt of red, white (Hetian), and blue (sugilite).


WOW!! Gorgeous Independence Day stack  
Happy Canada Day (tomorrow) to my fellow Canadian Jadies and a Happy 4th of July to the American Jadies on Monday  So nice to have a long weekend!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

2boys, thanks! I think any where in the 20's for width is good and comfortable. I still think you can stick to your normal size or go 1-2mm larger and still be safe. I did request 7-8mm thick but have yet to finalize the exact measurements. How about you? what dimensions did you request exact?[/QUOTE]

DG - I asked for 20 mm and 52 mm in diameter. I did not specify the thickness but I did request that he email me before starting and I did say I did not want it to be thin. I'm thinking 8 mm because I would like a curved dome.


----------



## designergoods

2boys, your bangle is going to turn out really good. I think the dimensions sound perfect! Will share if I get more udates


----------



## Lian828

2boys_jademommy said:


> You and your Jade beads are gorgeous.. The bright green pops against your white shirt and looks so beautiful on you. It's a modern take on a classic look.



Thank you!


----------



## Lian828

Hi ladies! Hope you all are well. I am doubtful about this but I wanted ask if you think there's a chance JoJo would be open to doing a two-month installment plan? There are two items on their site that my heart is crazy drawn to, but it's just not in the budget to buy them today. I bookmarked the items several days ago and nervously check every day if they're still available.


----------



## designergoods

Lian828 said:


> Hi ladies! Hope you all are well. I am doubtful about this but I wanted ask if you think there's a chance JoJo would be open to doing a two-month installment plan? There are two items on their site that my heart is crazy drawn to, but it's just not in the budget to buy them today. I bookmarked the items several days ago and nervously check every day if they're still available.



Hi Lian, I have worked with jojo before. With my experience, working with Jeff, is that you can get 20-40% off their asking prices depending on the amount. Of course, you get a larger discount the higher the cost $$$$. They may require a wire transfer which is usually a final sale to get best price. This is how they work with their wholesalers and you would do business the same. If you want a return policy, then you would pay direct as a customer without the larger discount. I dont think they allow any type of layaway but wouldn't hurt to ask and they may require a down payment. Also, their site isn't always up to date, meaning items sell but their site doesn't reflect it so you may want to ask availability on the items you are interested in. Good luck! (hope that all made sense )


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lian828 said:


> Hi ladies! Hope you all are well. I am doubtful about this but I wanted ask if you think there's a chance JoJo would be open to doing a two-month installment plan? There are two items on their site that my heart is crazy drawn to, but it's just not in the budget to buy them today. I bookmarked the items several days ago and nervously check every day if they're still available.


Hey Lian I was going to say what DG said  Not sure about the payment plan but they are open to negotiations and with the more expensive items may go for 40% discount...definitely email Jeff. He is great to work with.


----------



## Lots love

zipcount said:


> View attachment 3395945
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy fourth to the jadies in the States. Here's my attempt of red, white (Hetian), and blue (sugilite).


Breath Taking 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> Uli, thank you, she is from your fave seller gojade. Love the stack, the colors look so soft and elegant....and WOW with your dragon collection. You are the queen of dragons for sure[emoji14]
> 
> LL, thank you. Fur totally reminds me of your great black jadeite collection. What are you wearing today?
> 
> Fano, thanks for the comps. I REALLY like the width of your carved. I have yet to own a bangle that wide but it gives me the idea that it works and looks ravishing!
> 
> 2boys, thanks! I think any where in the 20's for width is good and comfortable. I still think you can stick to your normal size or go 1-2mm larger and still be safe. I did request 7-8mm thick but have yet to finalize the exact measurements. How about you? what dimensions did you request exact?


Hi I'm wearing my black Diamond one only .the summertime I like plan and simply 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## designergoods

LL, your black Diamond is always so pretty to look at and so sparkly


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> LL, your black Diamond is always so pretty to look at and so sparkly [emoji813]


Thank you so much I feel Ithink seems more yummy looking now.seems all my jade are more yummy looking thrn ever before.must be summertime [emoji259] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> Hi I'm wearing my black Diamond one only .the summertime I like plan and simply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app



Not plain and simple all - more like super sparkly and chic!


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> Not plain and simple all - more like super sparkly and chic!


Oh you are so sweet [emoji178] 2boys_jademommy  thank u so much [emoji41] I find in the summertime I swell and I feel sometimes it gets to be too much when I wear a lot that's when i want to take it all off so less is better feel more comfortable this way [emoji259] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> Not plain and simple all - more like super sparkly and chic!


Completely agree! I love this one and covet it every time you post it, LOL. (That's Lots of Love, not laugh out loud, btw - just realized the abbreviation could be mistaken!)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Hi Crosso! How is Pillar? Have you determined if Pillar is indeed jadeite? Not that it matters as it is beautiful but i was just wondering. It definitely looks like jadeite to me


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Crosso! How is Pillar? Have you determined if Pillar is indeed jadeite? Not that it matters as it is beautiful but i was just wondering. It definitely looks like jadeite to me


Hi jademommy!  As definitively as I can determine without sending her off to a lab,  she's jadeite. The seller responded and said that he/she wasn't sure, because the SG was only 3.31, whereas jadeite should be 3.33, so not being 100% certain, sold it cheaply. From my research, there is a range for natural jadeite and nephrite and this is too high to be nephrite. Below is just one source I found from U of Texas Geology dept. So I think I got a great deal!






Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Hi jademommy!  As definitively as I can determine without sending her off to a lab,  she's jadeite. The seller responded and said that he/she wasn't sure, because the SG was only 3.31, whereas jadeite should be 3.33, so not being 100% certain, sold it cheaply. From my research, there is a range for natural jadeite and nephrite and this is too high to be nephrite. Below is just one source I found from U of Texas Geology dept. So I think I got a great deal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Yes definitely has the characteristics of jadeite - 3.31 is is ever so close to 3.3. It's interesting that the article says it is near imps oboe to distinguish jadeite from nephrite visually but I find there is a significant difference. Usually colour is a give away and just a different sense I get from the two types of Jade. Anyway I would bet that Pillar is jadeite. 
Have a good night Crosso and all the Jadies here


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> Recently received a black jadeite bangle purchased on the whim! Its 21mm wide with even color all the way around. There are crystals you can see throughout in bright light with black streaks here and there. Here is a picture in direct light to show one of the streaks and texture. Introducing Fur...a happy purchase
> View attachment 3395592



Thanks you DG! Fur is mystical! It looks gorgeous on you as always [emoji6]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> One of my UJ bangles:
> 
> View attachment 3395780





fanofjadeite said:


> thanks, cyanide rose





zipcount said:


> View attachment 3395945
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy fourth to the jadies in the States. Here's my attempt of red, white (Hetian), and blue (sugilite).



Udalrike, I love the nephrite bangle, it's the perfect width and the hetian carved is TDF! [emoji173]️

Fano, you are so welcome [emoji4]

Zipcount, so patriotically beautiful! Love anything and everything you share with us [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> Uli, more like "Glam-ma" of Dragons since you have so much style, look young and have great taste with your jewelry - glamorous! I watch the GOT and with all your dragons, you have reminded me of that Dragon Queen





2boys_jademommy said:


> WOW!! Gorgeous Independence Day stack
> Happy Canada Day (tomorrow) to my fellow Canadian Jadies and a Happy 4th of July to the American Jadies on Monday  So nice to have a long weekend!



Glam-ma is perfect for you Udalrike! I totally agree with DG, your dragon collection is just unbelievably amazing! [emoji5]

Happy Canada Day to the Jadies in Canada! 

Happy 4th of July to all the Jadies in the states!

I hope everyone has a wonderful holiday, with beautiful weather and plenty of friends and family! Of course wearing your gorgeous Jade pieces is the perfect cherry on top [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Lots love said:


> Hi I'm wearing my black Diamond one only .the summertime I like plan and simply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app



It's gorgeous LL! I really [emoji173]️ the name too! It's a perfect fit too! You are so lucky to have that lovely gem [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Yes definitely has the characteristics of jadeite - 3.31 is is ever so close to 3.3. It's interesting that the article says it is near imps oboe to distinguish jadeite from nephrite visually but I find there is a significant difference. Usually colour is a give away and just a different sense I get from the two types of Jade. Anyway I would bet that Pillar is jadeite.
> Have a good night Crosso and all the Jadies here



You too 2B_JM. Rest well[emoji5]

Wrong smiley lol


----------



## Lots love

Cyanide Rose said:


> It's gorgeous LL! I really [emoji173]️ the name too! It's a perfect fit too! You are so lucky to have that lovely gem [emoji5]


Thank u so much for that cyanide rose [emoji257]. I realize it now how lucky I am.[emoji259] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Junkenpo

hi jadies!

lovely pieces all!  Here's another article for us to peruse. This one is from last year and Nikolai is quoted in it, too.  I was searching her site and she had a faceted jadeite bangle listed for $4k retail. It looked very much like mine.  I didn't pay nearly as much for mine, thankfully.  










*Rocks On: Jadeite prices up, even as US ban goes on*
_By Brecken Branstrator March 26, 2014

New York--While the story of a challenging supply isn’t unusual to anyone familiar with the colored gemstone world, fine jadeite has a particularly rare story to tell.

With a ban currently in place that prohibits the import of jadeite mined in Myanmar (formerly known as Burma) to the United States, American gem dealers must work with what they’ve already got or explore new avenues. 

The problems in Myanmar can be traced back to the 1962 military coup that ended ********ic rule in the country and marked the military junta’s rise to power. Since then, there has been widespread human rights abuses as well as oppression of any ********ic opposition.

The extent of the issues really came to light for the international community in 2007, when the military regime--then known as the State Peace and Development Council--cracked down on a peaceful revolution for ********ic reform with violence, leading to the death of hundreds of unarmed protesters and thousands more being detained, imprisoned, beaten or tortured.

The U.S. government originally put sanctions on ruby and jadeite from Myanmar in 2003. The ban was tightened in 2008 with the passage of the *Tom Lantos Block Burmese JADE (Junta’s Anti-********ic Efforts) Act*, which prohibited the importation of jadeite or rubies mined in Myanmar into the United States, no matter where they are cut. 

And while many in the gemstone trade object to the ban, saying it hurts small-scale miners and dealers and does little to disrupt the junta, it doesn’t appear to be going away anytime in the near future. 

President Barack ***** has lifted some of the sanctions against Myanmar during his presidency, but a few remain, including the ban on the import of jadeite.

(Though the terms jade and jadeite often are used interchangeably, jade is actually a broader term for two different minerals, jadeite and nephrite. Jadeite is the more expensive, finer material, and it is specifically jadeite that the ban mentions.)

For many, this has meant either entering the estate and vintage jewelry market to find old pieces of jadeite already in the country or working from an inventory that they built up before the ban was enacted.

Meanwhile, the prices for fine jadeite of all colors have all been moving in the same direction--upward, without much chance of slowing unless something changes in supply soon.

*The supply side*
As far as sources of fine jadeite go, Myanmar is pretty much it. Though there are a few other countries mining it, the material coming from elsewhere rarely is gem material that can be used in fine jewelry, leaving few options for jadeite suppliers.

“For us, this (ban) meant a shift to buying in the domestic market, which is second-hand estate pieces,” said Jeff Mason of jade wholesaler Mason-Kay, adding that he’s had to explore other avenues over the past few years, including jewelry stores, pawn shops and even consumers looking to sell old pieces.

Roland Schluessel of gem dealer Pillar & Stone said that though they are working mostly off the jadeite inventory they were able to build before the ban, they are open to buying high-quality estate pieces if they can find it. 

Their location in San Francisco actually gives them an advantage, since the city has a strong history of dealing in jade, he said. Long before the ban and dating back to nearly a century ago, there was market for it in the city, Schluessel added, which has led to a stronger resale market than is found elsewhere in the country.

He added that the U.S. does have a strong estate market for jadeite when compared to that of France, Italy, Germany or England, where demand for the gemstone has been slower.

In addition to the ban creating problems for American dealers, there’s also the added concern in the jadeite market about how long the mines in Myanmar will last and what kind of supply will be left in the next decade or two, Mason said, driving prices up even more.

*China’s buying power*
Accounting for the same quality factors across the board, fine green jadeite is almost always the most expensive. 

After that, both lavender jade and ice jade, which is colorless and can have an adularescence similar to moonstone, are becoming very popular and have been increasing in price. Red jade also has been gaining awareness and popularity over the last five to six years.

Schluessel described the difference in demand that he’s seeing among colors as such: Buyers are actively requesting fine green jadeite from him and go looking for it on purpose. Meanwhile, lavender jade might be something that they happen upon and end up liking and buying, but the request is not as active.

So, despite the higher price tags, fine green jadeite continues to be coveted. It is even seeing record prices at auction these days.

Last April, a jadeite bead necklace with a Cartier clasp *sold for $27.4 million at Sotheby’s*, crushing its pre-sale high estimate of $12 million and setting a new world record for any jadeite jewelry and Cartier jewel sold at auction.

Called the Hutton-Mdivani necklace, the piece boasts 27 jadeite beads of “magnificent green color, excellent translucency, extremely fine texture and majestic proportions,” according to Sotheby’s, ranging in size from 15.40 to 19.20 mm.

The question of supply in the international market continues to drive the price of fine jadeite high, and the main group who’s willing to pay those prices these days are Chinese buyers.

Not only has jade long been a part of Chinese tradition, but the rising upper class in the country has brought about a consumer segment willing to spend on luxury items, and they make up the strongest buying group currently when it comes to fine jadeite.

*The necessary education*
Interest in jadeite also has increased notably in Western markets over the past few years, especially as buyers start to learn more about the gemstone.

Designer Nikolai Tsang of Jade by Nikolai said that she’s seen a lot more education behind jadeite in the last five years, adding that she’s noticed a big difference in buyers’ knowledge levels about the gemstone at the last two AGTA shows in Tucson.

The majority of her demand comes from Western markets, which Tsang thinks could be because she’s stepped away from the more traditional flat, smooth designs to give her creations an updated look with 3D carvings so that people can really see the characteristics of the jadeite.

“The more contemporary look really speaks to the U.S. buyers,” Tsang said.

In addition to making sure that buyers understand what’s out there and the difference between the types of jadeite, another issue that has come up in the market surrounds treatments and disclosure, or, rather, the lack of it, Mason said.

He estimates that a majority of the jadeite supply that was coming into the United States before the ban had been treated in some way.

“As long as you disclose it, there’s nothing wrong with it,” he said. “But since there’s not a lot of knowledge (about the gem), there can be a lot of deceit. And sometimes it’s not deceit, it’s just that the source didn’t know it was even treated in the first place.”

This latter situation is much more common in the estate jadeite market, where pieces have been handed down and the original information about the gem and its quality gets lots somewhere in the transitions.

Though it might be less of a problem at the high end, where not much is needed to enhance those stones, treatments can have a substantial impact on what jadeite is worth.

An example Schluessel gave is a cabochon non-treated piece of Imperial jade--highly saturated green jadeite that is semi-transparent--which could be valued at around $1 million or more for a 20x13 mm piece in its natural state. If treated, it could end up being worth just $5. 

“As soon as it’s treated, the value plummets,” he said. 
_


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Designer! That´s music to my ears....    
C Rose, thanks! Love your dragons too!


----------



## udalrike

Great bangle, LL!
Thanks for the article, Junkenpo!


----------



## udalrike

I gave my son a watch for his 18th birthday and now I am thinking about wearing a watch with my jades again.....


----------



## Lots love

Junkenpo said:


> hi jadies!
> 
> lovely pieces all!  Here's another article for us to peruse. This one is from last year and Nikolai is quoted in it, too.  I was searching her site and she had a faceted jadeite bangle listed for $4k retail. It looked very much like mine.  I didn't pay nearly as much for mine, thankfully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rocks On: Jadeite prices up, even as US ban goes on*
> _By Brecken Branstrator March 26, 2014
> 
> New York--While the story of a challenging supply isn’t unusual to anyone familiar with the colored gemstone world, fine jadeite has a particularly rare story to tell.
> 
> With a ban currently in place that prohibits the import of jadeite mined in Myanmar (formerly known as Burma) to the United States, American gem dealers must work with what they’ve already got or explore new avenues.
> 
> The problems in Myanmar can be traced back to the 1962 military coup that ended ********ic rule in the country and marked the military junta’s rise to power. Since then, there has been widespread human rights abuses as well as oppression of any ********ic opposition.
> 
> The extent of the issues really came to light for the international community in 2007, when the military regime--then known as the State Peace and Development Council--cracked down on a peaceful revolution for ********ic reform with violence, leading to the death of hundreds of unarmed protesters and thousands more being detained, imprisoned, beaten or tortured.
> 
> The U.S. government originally put sanctions on ruby and jadeite from Myanmar in 2003. The ban was tightened in 2008 with the passage of the *Tom Lantos Block Burmese JADE (Junta’s Anti-********ic Efforts) Act*, which prohibited the importation of jadeite or rubies mined in Myanmar into the United States, no matter where they are cut.
> 
> And while many in the gemstone trade object to the ban, saying it hurts small-scale miners and dealers and does little to disrupt the junta, it doesn’t appear to be going away anytime in the near future.
> 
> President Barack ***** has lifted some of the sanctions against Myanmar during his presidency, but a few remain, including the ban on the import of jadeite.
> 
> (Though the terms jade and jadeite often are used interchangeably, jade is actually a broader term for two different minerals, jadeite and nephrite. Jadeite is the more expensive, finer material, and it is specifically jadeite that the ban mentions.)
> 
> For many, this has meant either entering the estate and vintage jewelry market to find old pieces of jadeite already in the country or working from an inventory that they built up before the ban was enacted.
> 
> Meanwhile, the prices for fine jadeite of all colors have all been moving in the same direction--upward, without much chance of slowing unless something changes in supply soon.
> 
> *The supply side*
> As far as sources of fine jadeite go, Myanmar is pretty much it. Though there are a few other countries mining it, the material coming from elsewhere rarely is gem material that can be used in fine jewelry, leaving few options for jadeite suppliers.
> 
> “For us, this (ban) meant a shift to buying in the domestic market, which is second-hand estate pieces,” said Jeff Mason of jade wholesaler Mason-Kay, adding that he’s had to explore other avenues over the past few years, including jewelry stores, pawn shops and even consumers looking to sell old pieces.
> 
> Roland Schluessel of gem dealer Pillar & Stone said that though they are working mostly off the jadeite inventory they were able to build before the ban, they are open to buying high-quality estate pieces if they can find it.
> 
> Their location in San Francisco actually gives them an advantage, since the city has a strong history of dealing in jade, he said. Long before the ban and dating back to nearly a century ago, there was market for it in the city, Schluessel added, which has led to a stronger resale market than is found elsewhere in the country.
> 
> He added that the U.S. does have a strong estate market for jadeite when compared to that of France, Italy, Germany or England, where demand for the gemstone has been slower.
> 
> In addition to the ban creating problems for American dealers, there’s also the added concern in the jadeite market about how long the mines in Myanmar will last and what kind of supply will be left in the next decade or two, Mason said, driving prices up even more.
> 
> *China’s buying power*
> Accounting for the same quality factors across the board, fine green jadeite is almost always the most expensive.
> 
> After that, both lavender jade and ice jade, which is colorless and can have an adularescence similar to moonstone, are becoming very popular and have been increasing in price. Red jade also has been gaining awareness and popularity over the last five to six years.
> 
> Schluessel described the difference in demand that he’s seeing among colors as such: Buyers are actively requesting fine green jadeite from him and go looking for it on purpose. Meanwhile, lavender jade might be something that they happen upon and end up liking and buying, but the request is not as active.
> 
> So, despite the higher price tags, fine green jadeite continues to be coveted. It is even seeing record prices at auction these days.
> 
> Last April, a jadeite bead necklace with a Cartier clasp *sold for $27.4 million at Sotheby’s*, crushing its pre-sale high estimate of $12 million and setting a new world record for any jadeite jewelry and Cartier jewel sold at auction.
> 
> Called the Hutton-Mdivani necklace, the piece boasts 27 jadeite beads of “magnificent green color, excellent translucency, extremely fine texture and majestic proportions,” according to Sotheby’s, ranging in size from 15.40 to 19.20 mm.
> 
> The question of supply in the international market continues to drive the price of fine jadeite high, and the main group who’s willing to pay those prices these days are Chinese buyers.
> 
> Not only has jade long been a part of Chinese tradition, but the rising upper class in the country has brought about a consumer segment willing to spend on luxury items, and they make up the strongest buying group currently when it comes to fine jadeite.
> 
> *The necessary education*
> Interest in jadeite also has increased notably in Western markets over the past few years, especially as buyers start to learn more about the gemstone.
> 
> Designer Nikolai Tsang of Jade by Nikolai said that she’s seen a lot more education behind jadeite in the last five years, adding that she’s noticed a big difference in buyers’ knowledge levels about the gemstone at the last two AGTA shows in Tucson.
> 
> The majority of her demand comes from Western markets, which Tsang thinks could be because she’s stepped away from the more traditional flat, smooth designs to give her creations an updated look with 3D carvings so that people can really see the characteristics of the jadeite.
> 
> “The more contemporary look really speaks to the U.S. buyers,” Tsang said.
> 
> In addition to making sure that buyers understand what’s out there and the difference between the types of jadeite, another issue that has come up in the market surrounds treatments and disclosure, or, rather, the lack of it, Mason said.
> 
> He estimates that a majority of the jadeite supply that was coming into the United States before the ban had been treated in some way.
> 
> “As long as you disclose it, there’s nothing wrong with it,” he said. “But since there’s not a lot of knowledge (about the gem), there can be a lot of deceit. And sometimes it’s not deceit, it’s just that the source didn’t know it was even treated in the first place.”
> 
> This latter situation is much more common in the estate jadeite market, where pieces have been handed down and the original information about the gem and its quality gets lots somewhere in the transitions.
> 
> Though it might be less of a problem at the high end, where not much is needed to enhance those stones, treatments can have a substantial impact on what jadeite is worth.
> 
> An example Schluessel gave is a cabochon non-treated piece of Imperial jade--highly saturated green jadeite that is semi-transparent--which could be valued at around $1 million or more for a 20x13 mm piece in its natural state. If treated, it could end up being worth just $5.
> 
> “As soon as it’s treated, the value plummets,” he said.
> _


I love your facet white jadeite Bangle [emoji178] you have amazing taste[emoji7].the article about jade was very interesting thank u for sharing

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

here is my burmese jadetie bangles [emoji175] love the different  shades of colors 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## udalrike

Wrong date....


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> I gave my son a watch for his 18th birthday and now I am thinking about wearing a watch with my jades again.....


Aw proud Mama Congrats again on your son's graduation! 
With a buffer you can certainly stack a watch with Jade. Not sure if you can without one though.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3396676
> 
> 
> Wrong date....


Looks great Uli! I like how you mixed a bigger watch with a delicate bangle.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> here is my burmese jadetie bangles [emoji175] love the different  shades of colors
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


Black Beauties


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, dear 2boys!


----------



## udalrike

Another combo:


----------



## crosso

Happy 4th weekend to all the American jadies and Happy Canada Day to our friends to the north! 
Patriotic stack today (lapis and white jadeite)





Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## designergoods

Thanks CR!

JKP, really like your facet bangle! It is so luminous!...along with your candy colored beads  Also, great article. There is so much more politics than I ever thought when it comes to sourcing jade. I feel thankful for the items I have and often wonder the journey they went though from getting sourced to the finished piece.

Uli, I always wear my watch along with my bangles. I think both of your watches look well  Here is my watch


----------



## designergoods

Lots love said:


> here is my burmese jadetie bangles [emoji175] love the different  shades of colors
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app



LL, You have a fabulous collection of black jadeite. Even though they are all considered "black" they all have different colors of crystals in between which gives them each a unique shade and vibe. Stunning!


----------



## designergoods

crosso said:


> Happy 4th weekend to all the American jadies and Happy Canada Day to our friends to the north!
> Patriotic stack today (lapis and white jadeite)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



Great beads and bangles ...and ring!


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> LL, You have a fabulous collection of black jadeite. Even though they are all considered "black" they all have different colors of crystals in between which gives them each a unique shade and vibe. Stunning!


Thank you so much . I love that black comes in some many shades.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> Great beads and bangles ...and ring!


Very cute idea love American flag idea

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## designergoods

I received my Mings necklace! My first bead necklace... I am absolutely thrilled with it and find it comfortable to wear at the 30" length. It feels so cool against the skin especially on these hot summer days. 

I was able to get in touch with a reputable source that confirmed it to be Mings. She shared, what I thought was most interesting, was Mings used black jade from 3 regions: Burma, Guatemala and Montana in their jewelry. I also want to give a huge "Thank you" to JKP for all her help and time learning more about this necklace


----------



## zipcount

Mod shot please!  I love the two little knot thingies, gives the necklace a bit contrast.


designergoods said:


> I received my Mings necklace! My first bead necklace... I am absolutely thrilled with it and find it comfortable to wear at the 30" length. It feels so cool against the skin especially on these hot summer days.
> 
> I was able to get in touch with a reputable source that confirmed it to be Mings. She shared, what I thought was most interesting, was Mings used black jade from 3 regions: Burma, Guatemala and Montana in their jewelry. I also want to give a huge "Thank you" to JKP for all her help and time learning more about this necklace
> 
> View attachment 3396902
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396904


----------



## udalrike

Crosso, nice stack!

Designer; I adore your bangles with the watch!!! Don´t you wear buffers anymore?
Wonderful new necklace!!


----------



## udalrike

The German contribution for the 4th of July (originally it is the French flag....):


----------



## crosso

designergoods said:


> I received my Mings necklace! My first bead necklace... I am absolutely thrilled with it and find it comfortable to wear at the 30" length. It feels so cool against the skin especially on these hot summer days.
> 
> I was able to get in touch with a reputable source that confirmed it to be Mings. She shared, what I thought was most interesting, was Mings used black jade from 3 regions: Burma, Guatemala and Montana in their jewelry. I also want to give a huge "Thank you" to JKP for all her help and time learning more about this necklace
> 
> View attachment 3396902
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396904


Congratulations,  DG!  This is a fabulous necklace! [emoji7] 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Happy 4th weekend to all the American jadies and Happy Canada Day to our friends to the north!
> Patriotic stack today (lapis and white jadeite)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app





crosso said:


> Happy 4th weekend to all the American jadies and Happy Canada Day to our friends to the north!
> Patriotic stack today (lapis and white jadeite)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


I'm enjoying Canada Day despite the awful weather - chilly, and rainy and no sun. But it is a day off with the family
I love your patriotic stack Crosso and that ring is tdf!


----------



## udalrike

Happy Canada day!


----------



## designergoods

Zip, Uli, Crosso - thank you for your nice words on the necklace 

Happy 4th and Canada Day !


----------



## designergoods

udalrike said:


> Crosso, nice stack!
> 
> Designer; I adore your bangles with the watch!!! Don´t you wear buffers anymore?
> Wonderful new necklace!!



Hi Uli, Yes I do wear my bumpers. Just for photo sake, I take them off


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> Hi Uli, Yes I do wear my bumpers. Just for photo sake, I take them off


Can I ask u do u wear all three all the time designergoods. Absolutely love the stack of jadetie bangle [emoji7] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

Love my star bright [emoji292] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## designergoods

Lots love said:


> Can I ask u do u wear all three all the time designergoods. Absolutely love the stack of jadetie bangle [emoji7]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


Yes, I always wear three on my left wrist and usually one (that I swap out) on my right. This is comfortable to me. How about you? How many do you wear at a time?
...Star Bright is magical. I see the darkness of night on one side and patches of dark clouds on the other...beautiful twilight


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> Yes, I always wear three on my left wrist and usually one (that I swap out) on my right. This is comfortable to me. How about you? How many do you wear at a time?
> ...Star Bright is magical. I see the darkness of night on one side and patches of dark clouds on the other...beautiful twilight


Wow I think u are the only one.[emoji292] right now black Diamond one my left, and bright star on my right .I have other. But I'm afraid to stack three wow .but I just might have to give it a try some day I love all the 3 of them look amazing on you..thank u for respond back to me .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## designergoods

Lots love said:


> Wow I think u are the only one.[emoji292] right now black Diamond one my left, and bright star on my right .I have other. But I'm afraid to stack three wow .but I just might have to give it a try some day I love all the 3 of them look amazing on you..thank u for respond back to me .
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


Thank you for your thoughtful words. I am glad you approve! If you try to stack, I would recommend using bumpers in between and wearing the largest size bangle on top. I think it will look divine on you


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> Yes, I always wear three on my left wrist and usually one (that I swap out) on my right. This is comfortable to me. How about you? How many do you wear at a time?
> ...Star Bright is magical. I see the darkness of night on one side and patches of dark clouds on the other...beautiful twilight


Star bright is one of my favorite ones.[emoji173]real strong purple tint throughout the bangle,I put it side by side  to my other dark color ones .special my black Diamond it's black,and when I place the two side by side you see dark purple. It's seems that my color, I'm drawn too, my other one blueberry is grey black with emerald green.but when I wear it has tint of purple in it too

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> Thank you for your thoughtful words. I am glad you approve! If you try to stack, I would recommend using bumpers in between and wearing the largest size bangle on top. I think it will look divine on you


I love your stack,you really appreciate the beauty and enjoy  wear them,all the time, some collect and don't wear them, so it's nice to see you  get to enjoy them,I would love to stack all three  of my dark ones together but,the job I have I dont think it would be good[emoji20]but thank you for your support and wonderful compliments [emoji135] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## udalrike

Today:


----------



## udalrike

I love this ( unfortunately too expensive  ):
http://www.jadebynikolai.com/product/burmese-jadeite-carved-bamboo-bangle/


----------



## udalrike

Yes, I do love dragons... Even my beloved earrings have two engraved dragons each; at least I think so.


----------



## designergoods

Uli, Great watch shots and earrings...I do see those dragon face carvings on them! How about this dragon for you?


----------



## Ixorajade

Udalrike- lovely earrings! It's not easy to find interlocking jade earrings, plus it has interesting carvings

Dg- wow! the icy dragon pendant is TDF! And there are green accents on the dragon's pearl too.  Very skilled carver 

Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## udalrike

Thanks Ixora and Designer! The dragon pendant is GORGEOUS, Designer but I bet it is expensive also.....


----------



## udalrike

Ixora, do you have interlocking earrings?

Designer, which bangle do you wear on your right arm today?


----------



## Ixorajade

Udalrike - don't have any.....yet! Hahahha  

Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## udalrike

Last week I wore my dragon earrings and a young man told me that at first he thought they were apple rings like these:


----------



## udalrike

Did you come across some, Ixora?


----------



## designergoods

Ixora, I agree it is beautiful. It is still amazing to me how the carvers can tell what color is in the stone and how to make use of it in the carving along with how deep and wide 

Uli, yes it is a ton more $$$ than I can afford for that beautiful dragon pendant. Here is what I am wearing this morning, Fur. She has been on straight a few days now. Casper with his fresh hair-do got in the picture too!


----------



## designergoods

udalrike said:


> Last week I wore my dragon earrings and a young man told me that at first he thought they were apple rings like these:


----------



## udalrike

Fur is a beauty indeed!! Thanks for the picture, Designer! Casper is much sweeter than all apple rings together!!!


----------



## designergoods

Thanks Uli 
I will be wearing my dragon pendant today. I am happy to be a queen of my first dragon


----------



## udalrike

Wearing my dragon pendant too:


----------



## udalrike

Your pendant suits you particularly well, Designer!!!


----------



## designergoods

Your pendant is beautiful carving and plump   We will get through our day with strength!


----------



## udalrike

We will!!


----------



## udalrike

Interesting bangle


----------



## Silver Mom

Happy 4th everyone.  Red, white and blue to you.


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> Uli, Great watch shots and earrings...I do see those dragon face carvings on them! How about this dragon for you?
> View attachment 3397866


Gorgeous piece[emoji33] [emoji7] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> Ixora, I agree it is beautiful. It is still amazing to me how the carvers can tell what color is in the stone and how to make use of it in the carving along with how deep and wide
> 
> Uli, yes it is a ton more $$$ than I can afford for that beautiful dragon pendant. Here is what I am wearing this morning, Fur. She has been on straight a few days now. Casper with his fresh hair-do got in the picture too!
> View attachment 3397929


I love your new jadetie bangle .love how wide it is and of courses looks totally amazing on u[emoji7] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## zipcount

To die for. 


Silver Mom said:


> View attachment 3398181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy 4th everyone.  Red, white and blue to you.


----------



## designergoods

SM, oh my goodness! Absolutely stunning!... especially the blue one    Do you name your bangles?

LL, you are so sweet, thank you. I really feel most comfortable in wider widths and Fur measures up  Have you tried stacking yours just to see how it looks?


----------



## designergoods

My DD designed my necklace stack for the day (dragon and new Mings). Along with all my bangles, I feel jade-ed out!
Hope you all are having a good weekend!


----------



## Silver Mom

zipcount said:


> To die for.





designergoods said:


> SM, oh my goodness! Absolutely stunning!... especially the blue one    Do you name your bangles?
> 
> 
> Thanks so much Jadies.  I don't have the imagination like you ladies so I don't name them.  Seriously,  for me it is hard to think of a name that would match.  LOL


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> SM, oh my goodness! Absolutely stunning!... especially the blue one    Do you name your bangles?
> 
> LL, you are so sweet, thank you. I really feel most comfortable in wider widths and Fur measures up  Have you tried stacking yours just to see how it looks?


No not yet „I will sometime this week. I needed help taking one off. but I can't wait to see what it looks[emoji44]  like though. You are more then welcome 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Silver Mom

designergoods said:


> My DD designed my necklace stack for the day (dragon and new Mings). Along with all my bangles, I feel jade-ed out!
> Hope you all are having a good weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3398366


You are so gorgeous.  You could never be jade-ed out.  Just so stunning.


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> My DD designed my necklace stack for the day (dragon and new Mings). Along with all my bangles, I feel jade-ed out!
> Hope you all are having a good weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3398366


I'm loving your look.everything flows so nicely.love your new necklace too.looks amazing 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> My DD designed my necklace stack for the day (dragon and new Mings). Along with all my bangles, I feel jade-ed out!
> Hope you all are having a good weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3398366



Stunning DG ! Your daughter has great taste - takes after her mom


----------



## designergoods

Lots love said:


> I love your stack,you really appreciate the beauty and enjoy  wear them,all the time, some collect and don't wear them, so it's nice to see you  get to enjoy them,I would love to stack all three  of my dark ones together but,the job I have I dont think it would be good[emoji20]but thank you for your support and wonderful compliments [emoji135]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app





Silver Mom said:


> You are so gorgeous.  You could never be jade-ed out.  Just so stunning.





Lots love said:


> I'm loving your look.everything flows so nicely.love your new necklace too.looks amazing
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using PurseForum mobile app





2boys_jademommy said:


> Stunning DG ! Your daughter has great taste - takes after her mom



Thank you jadies, I appreciate all your comments. It's nice to have a DD to bounce fashion ideas with  she easily can take things over the top (in a good way)!


----------



## fanofjadeite

designergoods said:


> Fano, thanks for the comps. I REALLY like the width of your carved. I have yet to own a bangle that wide but it gives me the idea that it works and looks ravishing!



thanks, designergoods. she is the widest of all my bangles.


----------



## fanofjadeite

designergoods said:


> I received my Mings necklace! My first bead necklace... I am absolutely thrilled with it and find it comfortable to wear at the 30" length. It feels so cool against the skin especially on these hot summer days.
> 
> I was able to get in touch with a reputable source that confirmed it to be Mings. She shared, what I thought was most interesting, was Mings used black jade from 3 regions: Burma, Guatemala and Montana in their jewelry. I also want to give a huge "Thank you" to JKP for all her help and time learning more about this necklace
> 
> View attachment 3396902
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396904



gorgeous necklace, designergoods! i especially love the 2 mystic knots.


----------



## fanofjadeite

designergoods said:


> Ixora, I agree it is beautiful. It is still amazing to me how the carvers can tell what color is in the stone and how to make use of it in the carving along with how deep and wide
> 
> Uli, yes it is a ton more $$$ than I can afford for that beautiful dragon pendant. Here is what I am wearing this morning, Fur. She has been on straight a few days now. Casper with his fresh hair-do got in the picture too!
> View attachment 3397929


what a cute doggie!  bangle is lovely too


----------



## fanofjadeite

Silver Mom said:


> View attachment 3398181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy 4th everyone.  Red, white and blue to you.


totally breathtaking, silver mom


----------



## Silver Mom

fanofjadeite said:


> totally breathtaking, silver mom


Thanks Fano.  Happy 4th.


----------



## piosavsfan

Did you anyone here get the beautiful lavender butterfly from Suzanne?


----------



## designergoods

fanofjadeite said:


> gorgeous necklace, designergoods! i especially love the 2 mystic knots.





fanofjadeite said:


> what a cute doggie!  bangle is lovely too


Thank you fano I am glad you shared the name of the knots on the necklace as I couldn't remember. Are you wearing your gorgeous wide bangle with another (or two) bangles lately? Have a good weekend!


----------



## Lots love

so I took pictures outside and in so you can see the real purple in star bright compared to my midnight and black Diamond and blueberry .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

Found this article to be very interesting . Its about black jadetie, so I though I share ,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




with my fellow jade lovers.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Great article LL and love your bangle pics too!


----------



## drewbass

Good afternoon to all. I have been away fron the forum for some weeks. Shame on me I know. But I want to share a pic of my new bangle. I bought like two months ago on a trip. And I am pretty sure it is nephrite but what do you think? 

P.D: All your bangles and pendants are stunning.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

drewbass said:


> Good afternoon to all. I have been away fron the forum for some weeks. Shame on me I know. But I want to share a pic of my new bangle. I bought like two months ago on a trip. And I am pretty sure it is nephrite but what do you think?
> 
> P.D: All your bangles and pendants are stunning.


Hi Drewbass I'm not as good as the other Jadies here but I would say it looks more like nephrite to me. The colour is more uniform and even the shade of green suggests nephrite to me. It's very pretty - what did the seller say it was or did they at all? 
It's nice that you purchased your bangle during a trip as I'm sure it will hold a special meaning and wonderful memories.


----------



## drewbass

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Drewbass I'm not as good as the other Jadies here but I would say it looks more like nephrite to me. The colour is more uniform and even the shade of green suggests nephrite to me. It's very pretty - what did the seller say it was or did they at all?
> It's nice that you purchased your bangle during a trip as I'm sure it will hold a special meaning and wonderful memories.


Thanks a lot for you comment. I think it is nephrite too. The lady at the store didn't tell me anything about it. Here in Venezuela people don't know anything about jade hahaha so that's why it is kind of difficult to me to find good pieces and also there are not many store with bangles so that's why I didn't doubt about get it and it was the only one at store hahaha and the price was great.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

drewbass said:


> Thanks a lot for you comment. I think it is nephrite too. The lady at the store didn't tell me anything about it. Here in Venezuela people don't know anything about jade hahaha so that's why it is kind of difficult to me to find good pieces and also there are not many store with bangles so that's why I didn't doubt about get it and it was the only one at store hahaha and the price was great.


That's great - you got a gorgeous bangle at a great price
There are tests you can do but if you are just looking for a general opinion I definitely would bet it's nephrite


----------



## udalrike

I would say that it is nephrite too, Drewbass.

A lot of amber with a little bit of jade:


----------



## udalrike

And dragons, amber and bamboo nephrite bangle:


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> And dragons, amber and bamboo nephrite bangle:
> View attachment 3401482


Love it Uli! Your amber reminds me of hard "homemade" candy


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, 2boys!!!


----------



## crosso

Received my leaf pendant today with verified certificate. Not quite as icy as I had hoped for, but still quite pretty. For the price, I'm pleased. Have ordered a small yellow gold bail for it.









Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Received my leaf pendant today with verified certificate. Not quite as icy as I had hoped for, but still quite pretty. For the price, I'm pleased. Have ordered a small yellow gold bail for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


It looks lovely Crosso. Maybe when you look at it more & wear it you will grow to love it more. It looks quite white against your skin and definitely some icy translucence there


----------



## teagansmum

crosso said:


> Received my leaf pendant today with verified certificate. Not quite as icy as I had hoped for, but still quite pretty. For the price, I'm pleased. Have ordered a small yellow gold bail for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



Oh Crosso! It's lovely and looks very icy. Great choice! It also looks amazing against your skin.


----------



## Lots love

crosso said:


> Received my leaf pendant today with verified certificate. Not quite as icy as I had hoped for, but still quite pretty. For the price, I'm pleased. Have ordered a small yellow gold bail for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Congratulazioni crosso love the leaf looks like glass,[emoji41] so cool looking. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## teagansmum

Is there anyone else devastated by the Canada Post strike? I"m going into shopping withdrawals and it's just begun.


----------



## teagansmum

udalrike said:


> I would say that it is nephrite too, Drewbass.
> 
> A lot of amber with a little bit of jade:
> 
> View attachment 3401443



That's a lot of rock Uli! I love how bold your jewelry choices are.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> Is there anyone else devastated by the Canada Post strike? I"m going into shopping withdrawals and it's just begun.


Yes but there still is a teensy chance that they may not strike right.....Also I am thinking or more like hoping a strike will not last too long. Too much at stake and people/businesses affected.


----------



## zipcount

Look at this dragon bangle!


----------



## Lots love

zipcount said:


> Look at this dragon bangle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401869


Oh wow that's gorgeous piece of art . Stunning I bet it's a lot too.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

zipcount said:


> Look at this dragon bangle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401869


Very interesting Zip - the clasp is so unique. Is it something you are considering...


----------



## zipcount

How unique is that?  it's actually a whole piece, not a clasp.  It


Lots love said:


> Oh wow that's gorgeous piece of art . Stunning I bet it's a lot too.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app





2boys_jademommy said:


> Very interesting Zip - the clasp is so unique. Is it something you are considering...


 has a hint of lavender and green.  It's 2K.  I actually wavered a bit but I'm completed tapped of funds so I would just admire it from afar.


----------



## Lots love

zipcount said:


> How unique is that?  it's actually a whole piece, not a clasp.  It
> 
> 
> 
> has a hint of lavender and green.  It's 2K.  I actually wavered a bit but I'm completed tapped of funds so I would just admire it from afar.


If u don't mind me asking where did u find this please 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## zipcount

Of course Lots Love, I saw it on Etsy.  I think it's worth the money. 


Lots love said:


> If u don't mind me asking where did u find this please
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


Here's the link, I think it's 57mm. 
https://www.etsy.com/listing/464539...l&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=dragon bangle jade&ref=sr_gallery_4


----------



## zipcount

From the description I think it's oval shaped, then it's too small for me.


----------



## Lots love

zipcount said:


> From the description I think it's oval shaped, then it's too small for me.


I know that on here there are couple  jade lovers who would buy this for there collection. [emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

What I love most about jade. Is there some beautiful pieces of jadeite, that fits everyone  taste .like food we all have likes and dislikes. There could be one piece of jadeite  one person doesn't like ,but another person will go head over heels over it .[emoji173] [emoji178]

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

zipcount said:


> How unique is that?  it's actually a whole piece, not a clasp.  It
> 
> 
> 
> has a hint of lavender and green.  It's 2K.  I actually wavered a bit but I'm completed tapped of funds so I would just admire it from afar.


I see so that piece that I thought was a clasp is actually part of the design - totally unique indeed. Who knows if it is meant to be yours it may wait for you The colour is beautiful too.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> What I love most about jade. Is there some beautiful pieces of jadeite, that fits everyone  taste .like food we all have likes and dislikes. There could be one piece of jadeite  one person doesn't like ,but another person will go head over heels over it .[emoji173] [emoji178]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


I agree with you. Jade is so personal and its beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Although there are certain pieces that are pretty much universally loved there is so much variation on what "speaks" to each of us.


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> I agree with you. Jade is so personal and its beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Although there are certain pieces that are pretty much universally loved there is so much variation on what "speaks" to each of us.


Yes 2boys_jademommy I agree with u that's what I personally love. It's very personal stone[emoji173] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy




----------



## 2boys_jademommy

This is a brooch my mom recently gave me. She has had it for many years. An aunt gave it to her when she first came to Canada as a gift. She's only worn it a few times as she is not a jewllery or accessory person. 
I don't wear brooches but the design on this is different and I like the bright green. Maybe I can wear it in the winter wih a cozy sweater.


----------



## zipcount

2boys_jademommy said:


> This is a brooch my mom recently gave me. She has had it for many years. An aunt gave it to her when she first came to Canada as a gift. She's only worn it a few times as she is not a jewllery or accessory person.
> I don't wear brooches but the design on this is different and I like the bright green. Maybe I can wear it in the winter wih a cozy sweater.


.  That is lovely 2boys.  It would look nice on a scarf/shaw or on a solid print dress.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

zipcount said:


> .  That is lovely 2boys.  It would look nice on a scarf/shaw or on a solid print dress.


Will keep your suggestion in mind when Fall comes  
The pattern reminds me of a butterfly wing and at times a treble clef.


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> This is a brooch my mom recently gave me. She has had it for many years. An aunt gave it to her when she first came to Canada as a gift. She's only worn it a few times as she is not a jewllery or accessory person.
> I don't wear brooches but the design on this is different and I like the bright green. Maybe I can wear it in the winter wih a cozy sweater.


I know it has special place I in your heart it's beautiful pin. I think it would look good with suits or scarfs. ｡^‿^｡

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> I know it has special place I in your heart it's beautiful pin. I think it would look good with suits or scarfs. ｡^‿^｡
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using PurseForum mobile app


Thanks LL! To be honest it doesn't have a huge sentimental value but stil nice that it has been with my mom for over 40 years. I will make a point of wearing it in the Fall


----------



## cdtracing

Gorgeous pin,2boys_jademommy!!  I don't know how long your hair is but I've seen brooches pinned as hair accessories when the hair is worn up.  I also think it would look beautiful on a coat jacket, sweater, or a scarf/shawl.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

cdtracing said:


> Gorgeous pin,2boys_jademommy!!  I don't know how long your hair is but I've seen brooches pinned as hair accessories when the hair is worn up.  I also think it would look beautiful on a coat jacket, sweater, or a scarf/shawl.


Thanks CDTracing. I've never heard of wearing a brooch as a hair pin but knowing me I would poke my self being the clumsy person I am lol! I had medium / long hair until March - now it's a pob (Posh aka Mrs. Beckham style bob haha)
Also just wanted to say when I re read my previous post about this pin not having much sentimental value I realize it sounded cold but what I meant is that the aunt who gifted this pin to my mother was not very close to our family at all. I am however very close to my mom.


----------



## teagansmum

2boys- Finger's crossed that the strike doesn't go through.
Your brooch is beautiful and if your hair is long, it would be beautiful as a clip.
ZipCount that bangle is to die for! I'd be to scared to wear it myself. One chip and I'd faint!

This certified black jadeite ring arrived the other day and I didn't think it would be so big, but it's so comfortable I haven't taken it off.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> 2boys- Finger's crossed that the strike doesn't go through.
> Your brooch is beautiful and if your hair is long, it would be beautiful as a clip.
> ZipCount that bangle is to die for! I'd be to scared to wear it myself. One chip and I'd faint!
> 
> This certified black jadeite ring arrived the other day and I didn't think it would be so big, but it's so comfortable I haven't taken it off.


Wow Teagansmum now that is a cool ring! Does it fit big on your finger or you mean it looks big visually on your and? I think it looks great and it suits being on your middle finger. Great buy!
I'm hoping Canada Post does not strike too but it's not looking good.
I may grow my hair out again in the winter although I am enjoying this short length for now.


----------



## teagansmum

No, it doesn't look good for Canada Post. 
The ring is my perfect size, but visually looks big. 
Short hair for summer is much more practical. I can't seem to let go of my long hair. Not good with change.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> No, it doesn't look good for Canada Post.
> The ring is my perfect size, but visually looks big.
> Short hair for summer is much more practical. I can't seem to let go of my long hair. Not good with change.


It does look big but in a cool way - looks edgy and artsy if that makes sense. A statement ring


----------



## teagansmum

2boys_jademommy said:


> It does look big but in a cool way - looks edgy and artsy if that makes sense. A statement ring


Thank you.


----------



## zipcount

Hey, no soliciting here.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

zipcount said:


> Hey, no soliciting here.[/Q
> Hi Zip, I'm sorry did I miss something? It's been so quiet on this thread.....Hope all the Jadies here are doing great.


----------



## zipcount

2boys, yes someone was soliciting business here, that's what my comment was directed to.  The soliciting posts were deleted since.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

zipcount said:


> 2boys, yes someone was soliciting business here, that's what my comment was directed to.  The soliciting posts were deleted since.


I see - ok no problem  I didn't see those deleted posts and so I had no idea what was going on.


----------



## zipcount

I have no tolerance for people soliciting business on our forum.  Off with their heads!  


2boys_jademommy said:


> I see - ok no problem  I didn't see those deleted posts and so I had no idea what was going on.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

zipcount said:


> I have no tolerance for people soliciting business on our forum.  Off with their heads!


LOL! Yes the rules are here for a reason and we need to respect them. I love this thread and all the Jadies


----------



## Lots love

zipcount said:


> Of course Lots Love, I saw it on Etsy.  I think it's worth the money.
> 
> Here's the link, I think it's 57mm.
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/464539...l&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=dragon bangle jade&ref=sr_gallery_4


It's been sold so someone on here will be posting it.im so happy someone got it.i hope they posted pictures 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## udalrike

Pretty brooch, 2boys!

Tea, WOW! Great ring!

UJ bangle:


----------



## udalrike

Zipcount, I ADORE the bangle you posted. But even if I had it I would not dare to wear it as I would fear to destroy it.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

WOW! I missed a ton [emoji4] I hope everyone is doing well.  

2BJM, that pin is lovely!

Teagansmum love your new ring!

Udalrike pretty bangle and [emoji173]️ the dragons!  

I'm sure I missed much more, it's so many gorgeous pieces to remember [emoji5]


----------



## zipcount

Oh yeah?  That didn't take long.  Hope it's one of the jadies here who bought it.


Lots love said:


> It's been sold so someone on here will be posting it.im so happy someone got it.i hope they posted pictures
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

zipcount said:


> Oh yeah?  That didn't take long.  Hope it's one of the jadies here who bought it.


Yes its not listed yea it was fast.ivd n ever seen carved bangle like that before 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cyanide Rose

zipcount said:


> Oh yeah?  That didn't take long.  Hope it's one of the jadies here who bought it.



That went super fast! It was a gorgeous bangle[emoji173]️ I would have been afraid to wear it too, especially with a little one! It was an amazing find zipcount! Not sure how to size an oval bangle though.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Today's bangle [emoji4] Have a great weekend Jadies!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Today's bangle [emoji4] Have a great weekend Jadies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403627
> View attachment 3403628


Love the rings and of course your bangle too!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Love the rings and of course your bangle too!



Thanks 2B JM! I have almost taken the emerald diamond sapphire ring apart 3 times.  Thankfully, I didn't [emoji6] 

You know a jeweler can alter that pin for you. I had a diamond and pearl pin made into a pendant. I convert a lot of pieces into something else [emoji4] I just found some cool vintage mabe Pearl and mother of pearl earrings that  I want to make into a pendant and a ring. They are pretty heavy at 20 grams each.   So I'm hoping it's still an easy conversion. I'm certain tha jeweler can make it into anything you want. 

I must say this though, it has been difficult to convert a gift from a family member. It's easy when there is no history to the piece. I tend to want to leave it the way I received the piece [emoji5]


----------



## Lots love

Cyanide Rose said:


> Today's bangle [emoji4] Have a great weekend Jadies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403627
> View attachment 3403628


Looking good nice colors very spring looking[emoji264] [emoji255] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks 2B JM! I have almost taken the emerald diamond sapphire ring apart 3 times.  Thankfully, I didn't [emoji6]
> 
> You know a jeweler can alter that pin for you. I had a diamond and pearl pin made into a pendant. I convert a lot of pieces into something else [emoji4] I just found some cool vintage mabe Pearl and mother of pearl earrings that  I want to make into a pendant and a ring. They are pretty heavy at 20 grams each.   So I'm hoping it's still an easy conversion. I'm certain tha jeweler can make it into anything you want.
> 
> I must say this though, it has been difficult to convert a gift from a family member. It's easy when there is no history to the piece. I tend to want to leave it the way I received the piece [emoji5]


I doubt I will use the little Jade pieces in the pin to make something else because I'm not that creative although of course a jeweller can make great suggestions. As you mentioned it can be difficult to convert a gift. 
A little bit of history - my dads family wasn't very nice to my mom when we came to Canada ( I was not quite a year old) and so it was a surprise that an aunt gave this to my mom. Beyond the gift though they didn't become close. Family situations can be difficult. My goodness I have really digressed.


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> I doubt I will use the little Jade pieces in the pin to make something else because I'm not that creative although of course a jeweller can make great suggestions. As you mentioned it can be difficult to convert a gift.
> A little bit of history - my dads family wasn't very nice to my mom when we came to Canada ( I was not quite a year old) and so it was a surprise that an aunt gave this to my mom. Beyond the gift though they didn't become close. Family situations can be difficult. My goodness I have really digressed.


I'm sorry I can relate to what u are saying .[emoji173] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## siriusblack44

Both the bangle and the flower bracelet are my favorite.[emoji16] 

Sent from my LG-H815 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

siriusblack44 said:


> View attachment 3404095
> 
> Both the bangle and the flower bracelet are my favorite.[emoji16]
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using PurseForum mobile app


Love them look amazing on u .welcome to blog .love the carved jade bangle [emoji41] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

siriusblack44 said:


> View attachment 3404095
> 
> Both the bangle and the flower bracelet are my favorite.[emoji16]
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using PurseForum mobile app


They look great stacked together with your gold. I especially like your flower bangle - very unique and fun


----------



## siriusblack44

Thank you. That’s an unique find![emoji12]

Sent from my LG-H815 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## udalrike

C Rose, GORGEOUS bangle!!!! May I ask where you bought it?

Sirius, pretty stack!!!!!


----------



## udalrike

I once received a similar bracelet as a gift:


----------



## udalrike

The thread is really quiet these days.... Keep the pictures coming, Jadies!!


----------



## udalrike

What is everybody wearing today????


----------



## siriusblack44

Hong Kong. From an old jewelry shop.

Sent from my LG-H815 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## siriusblack44

Hong Kong. From an old jewelry shop.

Sent from my LG-H815 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## udalrike

I wish I could go to Hongkong....


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> I once received a similar bracelet as a gift:
> 
> View attachment 3404242


I'm lovin these floral beauties - so feminine and whimsical!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> I wish I could go to Hongkong....


Me too - someday .....
But for now a road trip will do We are leaving tomorrow for a road trip.  We plan to see Boston, Springfield and Cape Cod. Will be a mix of shopping, sightseeing and fishing with  the boys. 
I'll still stop in to see your pics and read posts but will try not to go on my phone too much. 
Hope you are all having a great weekend Jadies!!


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Me too - someday .....
> But for now a road trip will do We are leaving tomorrow for a road trip.  We plan to see Boston, Springfield and Cape Cod. Will be a mix of shopping, sightseeing and fishing with  the boys.
> I'll still stop in to see your pics and read posts but will try not to go on my phone too much.
> Hope you are all having a great weekend Jadies!!


Lucky you!  Have fun and I hope you see tons of jade.


----------



## udalrike

Have a very nice trip, 2boys!!


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> I'm lovin these floral beauties - so feminine and whimsical!


My contribution to floral jade.  Yellow jadeite flower ring.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> My contribution to floral jade.  Yellow jadeite flower ring.
> View attachment 3404630


GORGEOUS!!! The diamond in the middle sparkles but no doubt it's that sunny yellow jadeite that truly makes this beautiful.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Have a very nice trip, 2boys!!


Thanks Uli and Silvermom! We may check out Bostons Chinatown and if there is a Jade shop I will be sure to pop in but no plans to actively Jade shop.


----------



## Baghera

those who can fit in a 51 mm bangle might be interested in this lavender beauty
https://www.etsy.com/listing/448577...lery&ga_search_query=jadeite&ref=sr_gallery_4
I don't have any experience with this seller though.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Baghera said:


> those who can fit in a 51 mm bangle might be interested in this lavender beauty
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/448577...lery&ga_search_query=jadeite&ref=sr_gallery_4
> I don't have any experience with this seller though.


Baghera that's my size and it's very pretty  
It almost seems to good to be true though as the colour is very intense for that price point. Then again lavender often appears more intense in photos.


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> Me too - someday .....
> But for now a road trip will do We are leaving tomorrow for a road trip.  We plan to see Boston, Springfield and Cape Cod. Will be a mix of shopping, sightseeing and fishing with  the boys.
> I'll still stop in to see your pics and read posts but will try not to go on my phone too much.
> Hope you are all having a great weekend Jadies!!


Well u have amazing vacation .take care .can't wait to see what surprise you find on your trip[emoji41] 2boys_jademommy 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Lots love said:


> Looking good nice colors very spring looking[emoji264] [emoji255]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app





2boys_jademommy said:


> I doubt I will use the little Jade pieces in the pin to make something else because I'm not that creative although of course a jeweller can make great suggestions. As you mentioned it can be difficult to convert a gift.
> A little bit of history - my dads family wasn't very nice to my mom when we came to Canada ( I was not quite a year old) and so it was a surprise that an aunt gave this to my mom. Beyond the gift though they didn't become close. Family situations can be difficult. My goodness I have really digressed.





Lots love said:


> I'm sorry I can relate to what u are saying .[emoji173]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app



Thanks so much L[emoji173]️ [emoji4]

I can totally relate a 1000%

2B_JM enjoy you outing! It sounds like s great time! Looking forward to seeing any goodies you find [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

siriusblack44 said:


> View attachment 3404095
> 
> Both the bangle and the flower bracelet are my favorite.[emoji16]
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using PurseForum mobile app





udalrike said:


> C Rose, GORGEOUS bangle!!!! May I ask where you bought it?
> 
> Sirius, pretty stack!!!!!





udalrike said:


> I once received a similar bracelet as a gift:
> 
> View attachment 3404242



Siriusblack, very pretty stack! They look great together [emoji4]

Thank you so much udalrike! I found it on eBay.  I love your flower bracelet too! You have the neatest pieces [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> What is everybody wearing today????





Silver Mom said:


> My contribution to floral jade.  Yellow jadeite flower ring.
> View attachment 3404630



It's been hot here and terrible weather. We have lost power waaaay too much lately [emoji34] Power is back, hopefully it stays that way. 

Silver Mom, beautiful ring! I love the color of the Jade and the detailed leaves. The diamond has great color too[emoji4]


----------



## Lots love

siriusblack44 said:


> Hong Kong. From an old jewelry shop.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using PurseForum mobile app


That's where u find the gems of jade is from old timers who have had them very long time[emoji173] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## piosavsfan

Anyone have communication issues with 9SJW? I purchased my bangle on June 15th and haven't received it yet. I know it takes a while to get items from Russia but they never marked it as shipped and haven't replied to two of my messages asking when they shipped. It's so frustrating when sellers don't communicate with you.

Sent from my 831C using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Ixorajade

All the beautiful flower jade pieces!! 
Have a good trip 2boys!

Contributing a pic for the thread!  With my travelling bangle again. I always pick this one to travel with me as it's very comfortable 






Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Ixorajade

Sorry to hear that piosavsfan...I have no experience with 9SJW 

Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## piosavsfan

siriusblack44 said:


> View attachment 3404095
> 
> Both the bangle and the flower bracelet are my favorite.[emoji16]
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using PurseForum mobile app


The flower bracelet is so pretty! I want one!! I really like your bangle, too.


----------



## Silver Mom

piosavsfan said:


> Anyone have communication issues with 9SJW? I purchased my bangle on June 15th and haven't received it yet. I know it takes a while to get items from Russia but they never marked it as shipped and haven't replied to two of my messages asking when they shipped. It's so frustrating when sellers don't communicate with you.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using PurseForum mobile app


I did P.  I ordered something and had to wait a long time for confirmation then one day they told me it was ready and it took a  really long time to arrive so I emailed them several times and got no response then finally it came.  I tried contacting them several times after that because I wanted to buy more stuff but never got a response.  I was wondering what happened.  This is the pendant I had to wait so long for it but got no response.


----------



## piosavsfan

Silver Mom said:


> I did P.  I ordered something and had to wait a long time for confirmation then one day they told me it was ready and it took a  really long time to arrive so I emailed them several times and got no response then finally it came.  I tried contacting them several times after that because I wanted to buy more stuff but never got a response.  I was wondering what happened.  This is the pendant I had to wait so long for it but got no response.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405256


Your pendant is beautiful! It is too bad that their communication is so poor. I don't have much patience when it comes to sellers that won't respond to my messages and may end up opening a Paypal claim. It is too bad because I was hoping to order more from them in the future.


----------



## Silver Mom

piosavsfan said:


> Your pendant is beautiful! It is too bad that their communication is so poor. I don't have much patience when it comes to sellers that won't respond to my messages and may end up opening a Paypal claim. It is too bad because I was hoping to order more from them in the future.


I know what you mean.


----------



## Silver Mom

Have you already paid for it?  You might wait a bit longer because they do such awesome work.  I really love the stuff I got from them.  Here are the other things they made for me.  I hate noncommunication but their stuff is so beautiful.


----------



## piosavsfan

Silver Mom said:


> Have you already paid for it?  You might wait a bit longer because they do such awesome work.  I really love the stuff I got from them.  Here are the other things they made for me.  I hate noncommunication but their stuff is so beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405308
> View attachment 3405312
> View attachment 3405314


Your items are gorgeous! I did pay for it, it wasn't a custom order but an apple green nephrite bangle they already had listed in their shop, which is why I'm confused about why it still hasn't been marked as shipped. Most of their items are my size so I was excited about ordering from them in the future but now I'm frustrated.


----------



## piosavsfan

Wearing my favorite beads today!


----------



## Silver Mom

piosavsfan said:


> Your items are gorgeous! I did pay for it, it wasn't a custom order but an apple green nephrite bangle they already had listed in their shop, which is why I'm confused about why it still hasn't been marked as shipped. Most of their items are my size so I was excited about ordering from them in the future but now I'm frustrated.


I guess I would be really frustrated too.  They may have already sent it but not notified you.  I hope they do so soon.


----------



## Silver Mom

piosavsfan said:


> Your pendant is beautiful! It is too bad that their communication is so poor. I don't have much patience when it comes to sellers that won't respond to my messages and may end up opening a Paypal claim. It is too bad because I was hoping to order more from them in the future.


P, I just got an answer from them today about something I was interested in.  Anna said they were on an extended travel trip.  You might be hearing from them soon if not already.  Hang in there.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silver Mom said:


> Have you already paid for it?  You might wait a bit longer because they do such awesome work.  I really love the stuff I got from them.  Here are the other things they made for me.  I hate noncommunication but their stuff is so beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405308
> View attachment 3405312
> View attachment 3405314





piosavsfan said:


> Wearing my favorite beads today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405508
> View attachment 3405509



Beautiful as always Silver Mom [emoji5] I think you recommended them to me for a Jade bead for my solitaire ring. It good to know that this is some what of the norm for them. 

Piosavsfan, [emoji173]️ the beads! I hope you hear from them soon [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Today's bangles [emoji4] Wonder Woman on the left and I can't remember what the one on the right is, I bought a while ago. Since I'm wearing magenta today, I thought I'd put it on [emoji5] I hope everyone is doing well [emoji1]


----------



## piosavsfan

Silver Mom said:


> P, I just got an answer from them today about something I was interested in.  Anna said they were on an extended travel trip.  You might be hearing from them soon if not already.  Hang in there.


I just heard from them. Sadly, they still have NOT shipped my bangle after a month due to their travels. They apologized, will be shipping expedited, and offered to make a matching pendant. I'm trying to have a positive outlook on this - having a bangle+pendant is better than just a bangle, so, I'm not too mad at them because of the solution they offered.


----------



## piosavsfan

Cyanide Rose said:


> Today's bangles [emoji4] Wonder Woman on the left and I can't remember what the one on the right is, I bought a while ago. Since I'm wearing magenta today, I thought I'd put it on [emoji5] I hope everyone is doing well [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3406429
> View attachment 3406430


Wonder Woman is such a statement piece! I want a big bangle like that!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Ixorajade said:


> All the beautiful flower jade pieces!!
> Have a good trip 2boys!
> 
> Contributing a pic for the thread!  With my travelling bangle again. I always pick this one to travel with me as it's very comfortable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app





piosavsfan said:


> I just heard from them. Sadly, they still have NOT shipped my bangle after a month due to their travels. They apologized, will be shipping expedited, and offered to make a matching pendant. I'm trying to have a positive outlook on this - having a bangle+pendant is better than just a bangle, so, I'm not too mad at them because of the solution they offered.





piosavsfan said:


> Wonder Woman is such a statement piece! I want a big bangle like that!



Pretty bangle lxorajade! Looks great on you. 

Piosavsfan, glad you heard from them and that they are going to compensate you for the long wait [emoji4]

Thanks for the kind words about WW [emoji5] What size do you wear? We are always looking around online, maybe we can let you know if we see something you may like[emoji1]


----------



## piosavsfan

Cyanide Rose said:


> Pretty bangle lxorajade! Looks great on you.
> 
> Piosavsfan, glad you heard from them and that they are going to compensate you for the long wait [emoji4]
> 
> Thanks for the kind words about WW [emoji5] What size do you wear? We are always looking around online, maybe we can let you know if we see something you may like[emoji1]


My preferred size is 62-63mm, which is hard to find!! 9SJW has a white nephrite bangle that is wide and 61mm, I have considered it but it is expensive!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

piosavsfan said:


> My preferred size is 62-63mm, which is hard to find!! 9SJW has a white nephrite bangle that is wide and 61mm, I have considered it but it is expensive!



I will definitely keep a look out for ya [emoji5] I bet it is expensive. I really do love nephrite, it's really smooth and silky [emoji4] I love jadeite too, but I have been searching for more nephrite lately.


----------



## piosavsfan

Cyanide Rose said:


> I will definitely keep a look out for ya [emoji5] I bet it is expensive. I really do love nephrite, it's really smooth and silky [emoji4] I love jadeite too, but I have been searching for more nephrite lately.


The bangle I have on the way is my first nephrite! I've been really attracted to the nephrite bangles because of how smooth they look.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

piosavsfan said:


> The bangle I have on the way is my first nephrite! I've been really attracted to the nephrite bangles because of how smooth they look.



That's awesome piosavsfan [emoji4] I can't wait to see mod shots, along with your matching pendant [emoji6]


----------



## Beadweaver

I have bought from 9sjw too.  Sometimes the communication is good and other times I wait for a response.  But I have to say, they are very sweet people and the things they make are so beautiful!  I bought this green bangle from them and I never take it off!  It's color and texture take my breath away.
They also made these beads for me, and they are gorgeous.


----------



## Beadweaver

Some more pictures of my bangle!


----------



## Beadweaver

One more!


----------



## Silver Mom

Beadweaver said:


> View attachment 3407154
> View attachment 3407152
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have bought from 9sjw too.  Sometimes the communication is good and other times I wait for a response.  But I have to say, they are very sweet people and the things they make are so beautiful!  I bought this green bangle from them and I never take it off!  It's color and texture take my breath away.
> They also made these beads for me, and they are gorgeous.


This is really TDF.  GORGEOUS!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Mom

Beadweaver said:


> View attachment 3407154
> View attachment 3407152
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have bought from 9sjw too.  Sometimes the communication is good and other times I wait for a response.  But I have to say, they are very sweet people and the things they make are so beautiful!  I bought this green bangle from them and I never take it off!  It's color and texture take my breath away.
> They also made these beads for me, and they are gorgeous.


BW, what mm size are these beads?  I am having them make some beads for me too and am not sure what size to make.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Beadweaver said:


> View attachment 3407154
> View attachment 3407152
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have bought from 9sjw too.  Sometimes the communication is good and other times I wait for a response.  But I have to say, they are very sweet people and the things they make are so beautiful!  I bought this green bangle from them and I never take it off!  It's color and texture take my breath away.
> They also made these beads for me, and they are gorgeous.



Gorgeous! I'm assuming these are nephrite, is this Canadian nephrite?


----------



## Beadweaver

Hi!  Thanks Silver mom!   
Both the bangle and the beads are nephrite from Siberia Russia.  The beads are 8mm. The bangle is 15mm wide and 55mm diameter.  I was told the rough for the bangle came from a mine that is almost mined out near the Sayan Mountains near Lake Baikal, in central Siberia.
This bangle is the most expensive thing I've ever bought online and I was a nervous wreck until it came.  It disappeared in customs for two weeks, and I was so happy when it came!


----------



## Silver Mom

Beadweaver said:


> Hi!  Thanks Silver mom!
> Both the bangle and the beads are nephrite from Siberia Russia.  The beads are 8mm. The bangle is 15mm wide and 55mm diameter.  I was told the rough for the bangle came from a mine that is almost mined out near the Sayan Mountains near Lake Baikal, in central Siberia.
> This bangle is the most expensive thing I've ever bought online and I was a nervous wreck until it came.  It disappeared in customs for two weeks, and I was so happy when it came!


Well it certainly is gorgeous!  great buy.  I had asked for 12 mm for the bead but do you think that is too big?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silver Mom said:


> Well it certainly is gorgeous!  great buy.  I had asked for 12 mm for the bead but do you think that is too big?



Are you making a necklace out of them Silver Mom?


----------



## Silver Mom

Cyanide Rose said:


> Are you making a necklace out of them Silver Mom?


I am making a bracelet.  I already have two necklaces out of this material. And would love to have a bead bracelet to match.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silver Mom said:


> I am making a bracelet.  I already have two necklaces out of this material. And would love to have a bead bracelet to match.



In a bracelet I think 12MM is a good size. It would be an amazing statement pieces that's for sure [emoji4]


----------



## piosavsfan

Beadweaver said:


> View attachment 3407165
> View attachment 3407160
> View attachment 3407158
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some more pictures of my bangle!


Wow! What a beautiful green!


----------



## piosavsfan

Beadweaver said:


> View attachment 3407165
> View attachment 3407160
> View attachment 3407158
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some more pictures of my bangle!


Wow! What a beautiful green!


----------



## crosso

Gorgeous beads and bangle, Beadweaver! 
And a bold bead bracelet of this material is going to be beautiful,  Silver Mom, can't wait to see it! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

More summertime jade for me today, butterfly and flower






Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Silver Mom

crosso said:


> Gorgeous beads and bangle, Beadweaver!
> And a bold bead bracelet of this material is going to be beautiful,  Silver Mom, can't wait to see it!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Thank you Crosso, I can't wait myself.  LOL


----------



## nexiv

This seller has "too good to be true" jade listed, surely???

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182192233474


----------



## udalrike

I will be 50 in September and some friends will give me money for a jade pendant.
I decided it should be this one:


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

Great pictures and jades, everyone!!!


----------



## crosso

Wearing lots of beads today [emoji3]
Actually wearing the jumbo multicolored ones on the left wrist, but wanted to get them all in one picture. 
Hope all you jadies are enjoying a good day!






Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## udalrike

nexiv said:


> This seller has "too good to be true" jade listed, surely???
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182192233474



Indeed, Nexiv!!


----------



## udalrike

WOW, Crosso!


----------



## crosso

udalrike said:


>


Good choice! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Ixorajade

udalrike said:


>


Very nice!  And your horoscope should be horse if this year is your 50th.  Happy birthday in advance!   
And I'm in the same country as you until tmrw!  

Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Ixorajade

crosso said:


> Wearing lots of beads today [emoji3]
> Actually wearing the jumbo multicolored ones on the left wrist, but wanted to get them all in one picture.
> Hope all you jadies are enjoying a good day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Yummilicous beads!! 

Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## udalrike

Where are you now, Ixora???

Thanks, Crosso and Ixora! Yes, I "am" a horse!


----------



## Ixorajade

udalrike said:


> Where are you now, Ixora???
> 
> Thanks, Crosso and Ixora! Yes, I "am" a horse!


Am in hamburg this week [emoji4]

Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## udalrike

Do you like Germany, Ixora? No jade here, I know......


----------



## Ixorajade

udalrike said:


> Do you like Germany, Ixora? No jade here, I know......


Hee...very nice.  Except for the weather. It's cold for summer!  No jade but I saw nice amber jewellry! 
Which part of Germany are you at?


----------



## udalrike

I pm you....


----------



## nexiv

udalrike said:


> Indeed, Nexiv!!



Such a shame cos I really like this bangle. I have a bit of a thing for the creamy white ones with the red spots. They remind me of cows [emoji4]

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172260423555


----------



## udalrike

I really like this one, Nexiv. But I would not trust a seller who sells things like this:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Natural-b...jade-bangle-65mm-13mm-/172097236756?hash=item


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


>





crosso said:


> Wearing lots of beads today [emoji3]
> Actually wearing the jumbo multicolored ones on the left wrist, but wanted to get them all in one picture.
> Hope all you jadies are enjoying a good day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



That is yummy udalrike! I just love lavender Jade and what nice family and friends you have [emoji5] My birthday is 10 days after yours not sure what I want yet. It depends on whether we have moved or not. I really would like to have me a nice studio built, so we will see. 

Crosso, Wow! Gorgeous pieces! I love the multi colored beaded bracelet [emoji4] Such beautiful eye candy!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Today's bangle. Thanks for letting me share. Have a wonderful day Jadies and stay cool [emoji5] I'm dying in this heat!


----------



## udalrike

GORGEOUS, C Rose!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> GORGEOUS, C Rose!



Thanks so much udalrike [emoji4] I hope you are having a great day!


----------



## Lots love

feeling blue today .arch relaxing uplifting look today.[emoji302] thank u for letting me share [emoji173] blue sky 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

crosso said:


> Wearing lots of beads today [emoji3]
> Actually wearing the jumbo multicolored ones on the left wrist, but wanted to get them all in one picture.
> Hope all you jadies are enjoying a good day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Love your looks beads and the bangle looks so yummy togethere. Very summer look

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

Cyanide Rose said:


> Today's bangle. Thanks for letting me share. Have a wonderful day Jadies and stay cool [emoji5] I'm dying in this heat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3409662
> View attachment 3409663


Stunning bracelet love the black look.[emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Lots love said:


> feeling blue today .arch relaxing uplifting look today.[emoji302] thank u for letting me share [emoji173] blue sky
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app





Lots love said:


> Stunning bracelet love the black look.[emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app



Thanks  so much Lots Love [emoji5] You know I love you gold bracelet with your Jade bangle. The Jade is such a nice lovely blue. It is quite refreshing [emoji4]


----------



## Lots love

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks  so much Lots Love [emoji5] You know I love you gold bracelet with your Jade bangle. The Jade is such a nice lovely blue. It is quite refreshing [emoji4]


Thank you so much cyanide rose[emoji257] I love your collection today as well. I love gold with jade makes such nice clean look [emoji41] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## designergoods

Cyanide Rose said:


> Today's bangle. Thanks for letting me share. Have a wonderful day Jadies and stay cool [emoji5] I'm dying in this heat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3409662
> View attachment 3409663


Very cool, unique bangle with the green rim around the gold being watched over the carved dragons! ...love the rings too!


Lots love said:


> feeling blue today .arch relaxing uplifting look today.[emoji302] thank u for letting me share [emoji173] blue sky
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


Blue Sky is beautiful and does look like a sky with slight color intensity variations. Love the name!


----------



## designergoods

I hope all you jadies have been well! I just returned from about a two week family vacation. Went to So Cal and did Universal Studios, Newport Beach followed by days at Disneyland. I dont know if you jadies would of done the same, but I played it safe with all the pool to the beach swimming to the roller coasters but I ended up keeping Blush, Seasons, and Glaceau safe in their cases and ended up wearing Snow Leaf. I must say she held up quite well. Here are some mod shots to share from the trip!
....now to unpacking and catching up on the thread


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> I hope all you jadies have been well! I just returned from about a two week family vacation. Went to So Cal and did Universal Studios, Newport Beach followed by days at Disneyland. I dont know if you jadies would of done the same, but I played it safe with all the pool to the beach swimming to the roller coasters but I ended up keeping Blush, Seasons, and Glaceau safe in their cases and ended up wearing Snow Leaf. I must say she held up quite well. Here are some mod shots to share from the trip!
> ....now to unpacking and catching up on the thread
> View attachment 3409993
> View attachment 3409994


Welcome back in love snow leaf name very sweet looking jade bangle. I bet you felt weird not having your stack of jades[emoji5] thank u for awsome pictures 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> I hope all you jadies have been well! I just returned from about a two week family vacation. Went to So Cal and did Universal Studios, Newport Beach followed by days at Disneyland. I dont know if you jadies would of done the same, but I played it safe with all the pool to the beach swimming to the roller coasters but I ended up keeping Blush, Seasons, and Glaceau safe in their cases and ended up wearing Snow Leaf. I must say she held up quite well. Here are some mod shots to share from the trip!
> ....now to unpacking and catching up on the thread
> View attachment 3409993
> View attachment 3409994


Have to say also snow leaf looks similar in color to my blue sky.looks blue on you .very sweet soft color too designergoods [emoji302] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Hi Jadies! I'm having such a great time with my family here in the States. Just a quick recap we stayed one night in Syracuse, New York then drove to Springfield, Massachusetts. From there we went to Boston, Hartford and Cape Cod. The weather has been good and we are having so much fun. I loved it all especially downtown Boston and the gorgeous beach in Cape Cod. I only took a few bangle pics and I did see some women wearing Jade bangles and pendants when I was in Boston - mostly in Chinatown but in Macy's too  I'm still in Massachusetts right now. Will start driving towards home today but may stay one night somewhere in between depending on how tired we are. Miss you Jadies and I'm just catching up on posts and pics.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

At the beach in Cape Cod. It was a bit overcast.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Pic above taken during lunch yesterday. 

Another one at the beach. My boys are busy making castles in the sand


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> I hope all you jadies have been well! I just returned from about a two week family vacation. Went to So Cal and did Universal Studios, Newport Beach followed by days at Disneyland. I dont know if you jadies would of done the same, but I played it safe with all the pool to the beach swimming to the roller coasters but I ended up keeping Blush, Seasons, and Glaceau safe in their cases and ended up wearing Snow Leaf. I must say she held up quite well. Here are some mod shots to share from the trip!
> ....now to unpacking and catching up on the thread
> View attachment 3409993
> View attachment 3409994


DG I'm happy you and your family had a wonderful vacation too!! We were at Disneyworld in Florida in 2013 and LOVED it!  Such a magical place for all ages. 
Beautiful bangle DG I wore my bangled during my trip too


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


>



50 deserves an extra special present and this is perfect Uli! Will look gorgeous on you and match your lavender bangle.


----------



## udalrike

Love your pictures, Designer and 2boys!! I bet you had a lot of fun.....

Yesterday at an Indian restaurant:


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

T


2boys_jademommy said:


> 50 deserves an extra special present and this is perfect Uli! Will look gorgeous on you and match your lavender bangle.



Thank you 2boys!! This is what I thought too...


----------



## udalrike

Today:


----------



## designergoods

Lots love said:


> Welcome back in love snow leaf name very sweet looking jade bangle. I bet you felt weird not having your stack of jades[emoji5] thank u for awsome pictures
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app





Lots love said:


> Have to say also snow leaf looks similar in color to my blue sky.looks blue on you .very sweet soft color too designergoods [emoji302]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


Thank you for your kind words on SnowLeaf. She is a soft white with some green mixed in. ...and Yes, I did miss wearing my 24/7 bangles even though I had on the other. They become a part of you and there is an attachment that is difficult to describe but it is there. Have you been wearing Midnight Star or any others 24/7?


----------



## designergoods

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Jadies! I'm having such a great time with my family here in the States. Just a quick recap we stayed one night in Syracuse, New York then drove to Springfield, Massachusetts. From there we went to Boston, Hartford and Cape Cod. The weather has been good and we are having so much fun. I loved it all especially downtown Boston and the gorgeous beach in Cape Cod. I only took a few bangle pics and I did see some women wearing Jade bangles and pendants when I was in Boston - mostly in Chinatown but in Macy's too  I'm still in Massachusetts right now. Will start driving towards home today but may stay one night somewhere in between depending on how tired we are. Miss you Jadies and I'm just catching up on posts and pics.


Great pictures! Sounds like you are having a fun trip and keeping busy with good weather! Beautiful mod shots of your bangles. Enjoy the rest of your vacation and drive safe.


----------



## designergoods

Uli, nice stack pics! The beads blend well with the bangles soft neutral colors and great picture of your watch in between two jade beauties! You have a great selection of bangles and watches! ...also, your pendant choice for your upcoming birthday is stunning! The carving is deep with the round shape and contours, I think this will fit you perfectly! Did you get it yet or waiting until your bday arrives?


----------



## udalrike

2boys, i love especially the second bangle you have posted!!!

Designer, I can imagine very well that you missed your usual ( and SOOOOO beautiful) stack!!!!!


----------



## udalrike

I ordered the pendant yesterday, Designer and I won´t wear it until my birthday. As it comes from Hongkong it should be here in about 2 to 3 weeks.


----------



## udalrike

designergoods said:


> Great pictures! Sounds like you are having a fun trip and keeping busy with good weather! Beautiful mod shots of your bangles. Enjoy the rest of your vacation and drive safe.



+1


----------



## designergoods

Uli, good  glad you ordered it because I think it would of been gone if you waited until your bday. Did you get it from your favorite seller? ...I cant wait to see it!!!


----------



## udalrike

Yes, I got it from my favourite seller, Designer! I really like it and it will remind me of friendship. Will post it as soon as I get it....


----------



## udalrike

I like this one too but decided to get the horse in the end.

http://www.jademine.com/jade-jewelry/jade-pendants/carved-jade-pendants/jade-octopus-pendant.html#


----------



## designergoods

Ooooh that one is cool too but the horse is prettier with the carving and color... more you! plus your sign is the horse which is even better!


----------



## designergoods

SM, your Siberian green collection is TDF! Can't wait to see the beads!


----------



## udalrike

You are right, Designer! 

Has anyone here ever ordered from Jademine?


----------



## designergoods

Not that I am aware of. Tried searching it under reputable sellers list but it didnt come up. For some reason, I thought they were a credible seller...


----------



## udalrike

I think so too. They have also a shop on etsy, I believe.


----------



## udalrike

Evening stack:


----------



## Silver Mom

udalrike said:


> [/QUOTE





udalrike said:


>


OOOOOO can't wait to see this.  It is so pretty.  You are truly lucky to have such great friends that love jade too.  Are they from this thread?  Hurry and post when you get it.


----------



## Silver Mom

designergoods said:


> SM, your Siberian green collection is TDF! Can't wait to see the beads!


Thank you DG.  I have ordered from Jade Mine.  I got a ring from them.  They are very nice.


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, SilverMom!!! The friends are from the town where I live and they know how much I love jade.


----------



## Silver Mom

udalrike said:


> Thank you, SilverMom!!! The friends are from the town where I live and they know how much I love jade.


Well you made a good choice.  Super happy for you.  Great friends.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> I hope all you jadies have been well! I just returned from about a two week family vacation. Went to So Cal and did Universal Studios, Newport Beach followed by days at Disneyland. I dont know if you jadies would of done the same, but I played it safe with all the pool to the beach swimming to the roller coasters but I ended up keeping Blush, Seasons, and Glaceau safe in their cases and ended up wearing Snow Leaf. I must say she held up quite well. Here are some mod shots to share from the trip!
> ....now to unpacking and catching up on the thread
> View attachment 3409993
> View attachment 3409994





2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3410303
> 
> Pic above taken during lunch yesterday.
> 
> Another one at the beach. My boys are busy making castles in the sand
> View attachment 3410302



Hi DG! Welcome back! I'm so glad you and the family had a wonderful time on vacation. Snow leaf is a gorgeous bangle. I adore the color combination. I just love the splashes of green [emoji5] I have never been to California and you are truly making me want to come and see the sites. It sounds like such a beautiful place. My only fear is the heat [emoji29]

Hi 2B_JM and welcome back to you too. Your boys look like they really were having a great time. Your bangles are so pretty and I love the ring too. I [emoji173]️ sapphires! I applaud you for being able to road trip for so long. I hate being in the car but you really couldn't have enjoyed such a vacation like yours any other way [emoji4] My husband wants to drive cross country to California but I don't think I could do it lol.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> Today:
> View attachment 3410392





udalrike said:


> I like this one too but decided to get the horse in the end.
> 
> http://www.jademine.com/jade-jewelry/jade-pendants/carved-jade-pendants/jade-octopus-pendant.html#





udalrike said:


> Evening stack:
> View attachment 3410483



Beautiful stacks as always udalrike [emoji4] I [emoji173]️ the wide green bangle and the lavender one stole my heart. You are a treasure hunter udalrike, you find some amazing pieces. The octopus is very pretty but I love the horse so much more. I can't wait to see mod shots, I'm sure it will look wonderful on you. You are a lucky gal [emoji5]


----------



## udalrike

Thank you SilverMom and C Rose!
Another picture of the coming pendant:


----------



## udalrike

The diameter is 5 cm.


----------



## udalrike

C Rose, the lavender bracelet is from Gojade too and I really love it.


----------



## udalrike

Your black bracelet is such a beauty!!!


----------



## udalrike

SilverMom, did you already show us the ring from Jademine?


----------



## fanofjadeite

Silver Mom said:


> My contribution to floral jade.  Yellow jadeite flower ring.
> View attachment 3404630


wow! so much to catch up on!
i love your flower ring, silver mom! so pretty and feminine!


----------



## fanofjadeite

Beadweaver said:


> View attachment 3407154
> View attachment 3407152
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have bought from 9sjw too.  Sometimes the communication is good and other times I wait for a response.  But I have to say, they are very sweet people and the things they make are so beautiful!  I bought this green bangle from them and I never take it off!  It's color and texture take my breath away.
> They also made these beads for me, and they are gorgeous.


gorgeous beads and bangle, beadweaver! the green color is so uniform throughout


----------



## fanofjadeite

Cyanide Rose said:


> Today's bangles [emoji4] Wonder Woman on the left and I can't remember what the one on the right is, I bought a while ago. Since I'm wearing magenta today, I thought I'd put it on [emoji5] I hope everyone is doing well [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3406429
> View attachment 3406430


cyanide rose, wonder woman looks like such a strong and powerful bangle, and the purple bangle is very pretty too


----------



## fanofjadeite

crosso said:


> More summertime jade for me today, butterfly and flower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


very pretty combo for summertime, crosso


----------



## fanofjadeite

udalrike said:


>


thats a very pretty horse pendant, uli. please post pics as soon as u get it.  i just received my 2 rhodochrosite rings yesterday. will post pics to the semi precious stones thread later.  hope the 2 jade rings will get here soon.


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Fano! I will have a look at the other thread.....


----------



## fanofjadeite

designergoods said:


> I hope all you jadies have been well! I just returned from about a two week family vacation. Went to So Cal and did Universal Studios, Newport Beach followed by days at Disneyland. I dont know if you jadies would of done the same, but I played it safe with all the pool to the beach swimming to the roller coasters but I ended up keeping Blush, Seasons, and Glaceau safe in their cases and ended up wearing Snow Leaf. I must say she held up quite well. Here are some mod shots to share from the trip!
> ....now to unpacking and catching up on the thread
> View attachment 3409993
> View attachment 3409994


hope u enjoyed your vacation, designergoods. snow leaf is very pretty, but i still like your usual stack more, especially seasons


----------



## udalrike

Today:


----------



## fanofjadeite

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3410303
> 
> Pic above taken during lunch yesterday.
> 
> Another one at the beach. My boys are busy making castles in the sand
> View attachment 3410302


lovely pics, jademommy. hope u had a great vacation.


----------



## fanofjadeite

udalrike said:


> Evening stack:
> View attachment 3410483


my favorite 3 legged toad bracelet


----------



## fanofjadeite

i saw a lady at the store yesterday, wearing a very translucent white and yellow jade bangle. i couldnt help staring. its such a gorgeous bangle.


----------



## Silver Mom

udalrike said:


> SilverMom, did you already show us the ring from Jademine?


Here it is Uli.


----------



## Silver Mom

*


fanofjadeite said:


> wow! so much to catch up on!
> i love your flower ring, silver mom! so pretty and feminine!


Thanks much Fano.  Hope you are having a great day.


----------



## udalrike

Wonderful, SilverMom! Like a tiny bangle from Allan! Thanks for showing it!


----------



## Beadweaver

Silvermom I love that ring, very translucent!
I have this coming...


----------



## Beadweaver

And this is what Im wearing today.


----------



## designergoods

Silver Mom said:


> Thank you DG.  I have ordered from Jade Mine.  I got a ring from them.  They are very nice.


Thanks for confirming you had a good experience with Jade Mine. Your ring is beautiful from them...would love to expand it and make a bangle just like that!


----------



## designergoods

fanofjadeite said:


> hope u enjoyed your vacation, designergoods. snow leaf is very pretty, but i still like your usual stack more, especially seasons


Thanks fano you always have the nicest things to say and always enjoy to hear that you approve on Seasons  Are you on the lookout for anything new?


----------



## designergoods

Uli, both stacks are beautiful but I REALLY like the stack with the lavender and silver dragons balanced with the black bangle on top. I cant get over how snug the bangles fit on  you, which I prefer. My wrist are thin but I need room to slip over my hand which causes the bangles to be a looser fit. I think, ideally, an oval bangle would fit best but they are difficult to find in the color assortment like the rounds. Do you have any ovals?


----------



## designergoods

Beadweaver said:


> And this is what Im wearing today.


Lovely collection!...they all seem to be cut from the same boulder. The beads fit you very well in the pretty kiwi color and nice length. What are the bead size?..look around a 10mm or so? Did you get them from the same seller as  your bowl?


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, Designer! No, I don´t have any ovals and because I can´t buy bangles here I am not able to try one....
Are you thinking about getting one?


----------



## udalrike

The dragons are supposed to be dogs but I think they look like panthers...


----------



## designergoods

Today's stack -  Arya, Fur, and Thrakena, . The bangles are wide so the stack is large and bold (esp with all them bumpers!)


----------



## designergoods

I think I would like to get an oval someday if I see the right one. My very first bangle was oval, which ended up being a fake from China Town. It fit well and ended  up being the catalyst for my obsession with jade. Always keeping my eye out for any...


----------



## udalrike

WOW!!! GREAT stack, Designer! all the bangles are gorgeous but I especially love Thraneka. Is Arya a light lavender?


----------



## designergoods

udalrike said:


> The dragons are supposed to be dogs but I think they look like panthers...


Oh sorry, now I understand the faces better. I agree that they do look like panthers...either way, the details are very nice on this one.


----------



## udalrike

I have got three bangles of this kind now: Dragons, panthers and dogs.....


----------



## designergoods

Thanks Uli! Arya is so difficult to describe in terms of color. She is mostly a blue/green with a couple translucent purple patches. She is on the heavier side and I should wear her more often...need more wrists!!!


----------



## udalrike

They are stainless steel, were not too expensive and look great.


----------



## udalrike

Where did you buy Thraneka? I NEVER came across a facetted bangle.


----------



## designergoods

udalrike said:


> I have got three bangles of this kind now: Dragons, panthers and dogs.....


They are so unique and go well with your bangles! Are they all from the same artist? Be cool to have one made with jade ends


----------



## udalrike

Yes, they are. Jade dragons would be wonderful!!!


----------



## designergoods

from Jade Los Angeles - great seller and beautiful items, highly recommend him


----------



## designergoods

My DD wanted to share her jade beads with you all. Hope you are all having a great weekend!


----------



## udalrike

Thank you! I bet it is a great seller. But for a strange reason I can´t see the items of some sellers on ebay and Jade Los Angeles is one of them. At the moment I can see 32 items but I doubt that is evervthing they sell...


----------



## udalrike

Sweet girl, nice bracelet and VERY cool sunglasses!!!!


----------



## designergoods

Thanks Uli...I pm'd you


----------



## udalrike

Thank you!! Pm` d you back!


----------



## crosso

Impressive stacks, ladies! And your DD is too cute,  DG!
Here's my photo contribution for today - 'Calla' bangle and lily pendant. Hope you all are enjoying a pleasant weekend!






Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Silver Mom

I really love these Beadweaver.  The bead is one I almost bought but opted to have smaller ones made for a bracelet.  I am 100% sure you will not be disappointed.  I had ordered one before and made it into a pendant which I absolutely love and wear every single day.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi DG! Welcome back! I'm so glad you and the family had a wonderful time on vacation. Snow leaf is a gorgeous bangle. I adore the color combination. I just love the splashes of green [emoji5] I have never been to California and you are truly making me want to come and see the sites. It sounds like such a beautiful place. My only fear is the heat [emoji29]
> 
> Hi 2B_JM and welcome back to you too. Your boys look like they really were having a great time. Your bangles are so pretty and I love the ring too. I [emoji173]️ sapphires! I applaud you for being able to road trip for so long. I hate being in the car but you really couldn't have enjoyed such a vacation like yours any other way [emoji4] My husband wants to drive cross country to California but I don't think I could do it lol.



Hey C Rose we did have a fantastic time  Road trips are great but we never drive more than 8 hours a day and even that is pushing it. Two summers ago we drove to Myrtle Beach which is 15 hours from Toronto. Of course stayed overnight half way. You see a lot this way and I love visiting the different cities along the way. A cross country drive to California sounds like fun - tiring but fun!
Thank you on your compliment on my sapphire ring. It was an 8th wedding anniversary present.
By the way your Wonder Woman bangle is tdf!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> lovely pics, jademommy. hope u had a great vacation.


Thanks Fano I did!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> Here it is Uli.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3411425


 Kiwi lifesaver  Love it Silvermom!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Beadweaver said:


> Silvermom I love that ring, very translucent!
> I have this coming...


The little bowl is sweet Beadweaver and that bead will make a lovely pendant or bracelet charm


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Today's stack -  Arya, Fur, and Thrakena, . The bangles are wide so the stack is large and bold (esp with all them bumpers!)
> 
> View attachment 3411509


STUNNING!! The wide chunky bangles really look great on you DG


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Beadweaver said:


> And this is what Im wearing today.


 Your beads look lovely on you Beadweaver. They are very classic looking and the perfect size of beads. The length is also very versatile.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> My DD wanted to share her jade beads with you all. Hope you are all having a great weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3411516


 Awww your daughter looks so sweet with her bead. Love her smile and how cool are those shades  Chic like her mama


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Impressive stacks, ladies! And your DD is too cute,  DG!
> Here's my photo contribution for today - 'Calla' bangle and lily pendant. Hope you all are enjoying a pleasant weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


 Calla and Lily look great Crosso. Perfect summertime jade


----------



## designergoods

Thank you for the comps 2boys and crosso 

Crosso, your Calla and lily pendant are very pretty on you and beautiful colors.
2boys, its nice to have a DD and DS. My DD is more into jade so that is a perk....and shopping  Have a safe trip home!


----------



## Silver Mom

designergoods said:


> My DD wanted to share her jade beads with you all. Hope you are all having a great weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3411516


What a doll.  So pretty.


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> Today's stack -  Arya, Fur, and Thrakena, . The bangles are wide so the stack is large and bold (esp with all them bumpers!)
> 
> View attachment 3411509


Absolutely love your stack [emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173] gorgeous look wow [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji41] [emoji41] [emoji41] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> Today's stack -  Arya, Fur, and Thrakena, . The bangles are wide so the stack is large and bold (esp with all them bumpers!)
> 
> View attachment 3411509


So first one is Arya diamond o n e second one is fur is that one jade or nephrite third one I love .well I love thicker ones myself t h e y seem to stay in place more and thinner in thickness if u know what I mean.well designergoods you have awesome taste you always stack is so elegant looking [emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## udalrike

Crosso, is this beautiful pendant new?


----------



## udalrike

Sunday stacks:


----------



## udalrike

Everything is paler in this light....


----------



## Beadweaver

these are just beautiful!


udalrike said:


> Sunday stacks:
> View attachment 3412150
> View attachment 3412151


----------



## udalrike

Thanks Beadweaver! Your necklace is very beautiful!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

fanofjadeite said:


> cyanide rose, wonder woman looks like such a strong and powerful bangle, and the purple bangle is very pretty too





udalrike said:


> Today:
> 
> View attachment 3411335
> View attachment 3411337





Silver Mom said:


> Here it is Uli.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3411425





Beadweaver said:


> And this is what Im wearing today.



Thanks you fano, good to see you back [emoji4]

Thank you so much udalrike, I love your stacks. I will have to check out that seller [emoji6]

Beautiful ring Silver Mom!

Beadweaver you Jade pieces are truly amazing!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> Today's stack -  Arya, Fur, and Thrakena, . The bangles are wide so the stack is large and bold (esp with all them bumpers!)
> 
> View attachment 3411509





designergoods said:


> My DD wanted to share her jade beads with you all. Hope you are all having a great weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3411516





udalrike said:


> Sunday stacks:
> View attachment 3412150
> View attachment 3412151



Hi DG! Thank you so much! I love the huge stack, it looks amazing on you!  You wouldn't think all the different tones would look good together but you make them rock girl!

Your DD is just the cutest! You must love the fact that you both have the love of Jade in common. It's so cool that she has her own little stack, too cute[emoji5]

Good Day, Udalrike! You know I [emoji173]️ your stacks and they look great with your array of stainless steel bangles. It's like a beautiful little cherry on top [emoji4]


----------



## designergoods

CR, thank you for the comps on SnowLeaf and my vacation pics along with yesterday's stack. You are too sweet! I try to do things that I normally wouldn't consider to see how it flows and thought the stack was okay...glad you confirmed! Also, my DD was delighted by your comment too and she is arranging her jewelry as we speak 

SM, you made my DD smile with your sweet words, thank you! Also, she adores Mochi and shared that she will also "decorate" her cat with jade 

LL, I am pleased with the words  you share on my jade items...you always have the nicest things to share, thank you Arya is actually the light colored one and Fur (middle) is my widest jadeite bangle. I do agree that the wider, thinner, comfort shapes do wear well and stay in place - my favorite type to wear. 
I always enjoy seeing your jadeite beauties too...you have wonderful taste in jade indeed!

Uli, you got the stacks going on girl! Most appealing - its amazing how you can pair bangles differently to create a whole other look and vibe. Always adore your jade eye candy!


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> CR, thank you for the comps on SnowLeaf and my vacation pics along with yesterday's stack. You are too sweet! I try to do things that I normally wouldn't consider to see how it flows and thought the stack was okay...glad you confirmed! Also, my DD was delighted by your comment too and she is arranging her jewelry as we speak [emoji2]
> 
> SM, you made my DD smile with your sweet words, thank you! Also, she adores Mochi and shared that she will also "decorate" her cat with jade
> 
> LL, I am pleased with the words  you share on my jade items...you always have the nicest things to share, thank you Arya is actually the light colored one and Fur (middle) is my widest jadeite bangle. I do agree that the wider, thinner, comfort shapes do wear well and stay in place - my favorite type to wear.
> I always enjoy seeing your jadeite beauties too...you have wonderful taste in jade indeed!
> 
> Uli, you got the stacks going on girl! Most appealing - its amazing how you can pair bangles differently to create a whole other look and vibe. Always adore your jade eye candy!


First thank you designergoods. [emoji162] [emoji257] I want to say i feel you have ,same taste as me [emoji190] in jade. I love to see something in my jadeite Bangles. I feel they have more character. when they have pattern in them. i known the best part of jade is there is something for everyone. [emoji173] [emoji173] I'm glad we both think the same way ,when it comes to comfy and taste. I always look forward to you pictures. [emoji5] [emoji5] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## udalrike

Thank you so much C Rose and Designer!! Are you wearing your black Chinese bangle today, C Rose?
And Designer, do you stack the same bangles you showed last time? What is your daughter wearing today?


----------



## udalrike

More black today (Back in black   ) :


----------



## designergoods

Uli, striking bangle stacks in black! Today is the same stack for me. I am expecting another bangle and want to hold off before putting Seasons back on since she is a tough one to put on and off. My DD is wearing her fave bangle "Jadey" today.


----------



## designergoods

Lots love said:


> First thank you designergoods. [emoji162] [emoji257] I want to say i feel you have ,same taste as me [emoji190] in jade. I love to see something in my jadeite Bangles. I feel they have more character. when they have pattern in them. i known the best part of jade is there is something for everyone. [emoji173] [emoji173] I'm glad we both think the same way ,when it comes to comfy and taste. I always look forward to you pictures. [emoji5] [emoji5]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


I agree that there is jade for every taste out there. They are so lovely in their own ways and so many varieties that it is certainly addictive. I try to focus most on color and texture as these characteristics are important to me. Like you, it has to have some personality and vibe with it being a pattern, color, etc. You were the first to say my first bangle was treated and I appreciate that you started me on my way to learning more about jade


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

I had to post this again because I couldn´t write otherwise....


----------



## udalrike

Jadey is a very nice bangle!!! Lucky girl!
For which bangle are you waiting, Designer?


----------



## udalrike

How much bangles does your DD have, Designer?


----------



## udalrike

Look, what I found: A rutilated quartz bangle. Isn´t it a beauty???


----------



## udalrike

Won´t buy it because I try to shop from my own closet now but really like it. Don´t know the size either....


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> More black today (Back in black   ) :
> View attachment 3413025
> View attachment 3413027





designergoods said:


> Uli, striking bangle stacks in black! Today is the same stack for me. I am expecting another bangle and want to hold off before putting Seasons back on since she is a tough one to put on and off. My DD is wearing her fave bangle "Jadey" today.
> 
> View attachment 3413284





udalrike said:


> Look, what I found: A rutilated quartz bangle. Isn´t it a beauty???



Beautiful as always Udalrike. I love the black, it really just makes everything stand out more. Are the black and lavender bangles your permanent bangles?

I think it's a great idea to shop from you closet.  I have been doing that and realized I had a few doubles. That rutilated Quartz bangle is lovely. You find some pretty bangle[emoji4]

DG, Jadey is gorgeous, she has an eye for Jade and the name is so cute. What a special bond[emoji5]

I'm not wearing black today, I'm wearing a bangle I just purchased. I purchased it from a gem guy who said it was really old but had never been worn. I was surprised it was a perfect fit. It is a heavy at 64 grams and thicker than most of my bangles but I really like it. 

I named it bayou because it's coloring reminds me of the the bayou and the hanging vines. It also has this weird kinda creature with eyes in it I like but my DH is creeped out by it. It's not really a creature but the coloring looks like one with eyes. LOL. I will have to photograph it tomorrow. Just got back from the hospital. My DH just brought me back some homemade ice cream, butter pecan and salted caramel because of my rough day. So I'm gonna get some rest have a good night Jadies [emoji5]

Photos of my new bangle from seller.


----------



## Lots love

We. All have one tough one bangle that's hard to get on and off and it's always are favorite one too. I love season so bright and colorful too

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

Congratulations I love your new bangle cyanide rose your new one looks similar to my aura love the colors can't wait to see it on your wrist ✧٩(の❛ᴗ❛ の)۶

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

[emoji23] [emoji23] love my new fur coat makes my star bright bright ♡♡.designergoods made be want to stack but I haven't found the right look yet . Start with one work my way down now 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cdtracing

udalrike said:


> More black today (Back in black   ) :
> View attachment 3413025
> View attachment 3413027



Love your stacks!!  You have some of the best black bangles!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





udalrike said:


> Look, what I found: A rutilated quartz bangle. Isn´t it a beauty???



This Rutilated bangle is so unique!!!  It's just stunning!!!


----------



## cdtracing

Cyanide Rose said:


> I'm not wearing black today, I'm wearing a bangle I just purchased. I purchased it from a gem guy who said it was really old but had never been worn. I was surprised it was a perfect fit. It is a heavy at 64 grams and thicker than most of my bangles but I really like it.
> 
> I named it bayou because it's coloring reminds me of the the bayou and the hanging vines. It also has this weird kinda creature with eyes in it I like but my DH is creeped out by it. It's not really a creature but the coloring looks like one with eyes. LOL. I will have to photograph it tomorrow. Just got back from the hospital. My DH just brought me back some homemade ice cream, butter pecan and salted caramel because of my rough day. So I'm gonna get some rest have a good night Jadies [emoji5]
> 
> Photos of my new bangle from seller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413501
> View attachment 3413502
> View attachment 3413503
> View attachment 3413504



Oh, CR, that gorgeous.  I love the color & texture this bangle has!!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Lots love said:


> Congratulations I love your new bangle cyanide rose your new one looks similar to my aura love the colors can't wait to see it on your wrist ✧٩(の❛ᴗ❛ の)۶
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using PurseForum mobile app





Lots love said:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] love my new fur coat makes my star bright bright ♡♡.designergoods made be want to stack but I haven't found the right look yet . Start with one work my way down now
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app



Thank you LL!  I will have to look for a photo of your aura. It sounds beautiful [emoji4]

Very pretty bangles LL, love them all. The faceted one is gorgeous!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

cdtracing said:


> Oh, CR, that gorgeous.  I love the color & texture this bangle has!!



Hi CD! Thank you so much for you kind words. Glad to see you here [emoji5]


----------



## fanofjadeite

designergoods said:


> Thanks fano you always have the nicest things to say and always enjoy to hear that you approve on Seasons  Are you on the lookout for anything new?


no, i'm not on the lookout  for anything at the moment, designergoods. i'm trying to tame my jade addiction.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> We. All have one tough one bangle that's hard to get on and off and it's always are favorite one too. I love season so bright and colorful too
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using PurseForum mobile app


Hi C Rose I like your new bangle! Would love to see the spot that looks like a weird creature lol!
Ice cream always makes things better....I hope you're doing okay. Enjoy your new bangle Bayou


----------



## fanofjadeite

designergoods said:


> My DD wanted to share her jade beads with you all. Hope you are all having a great weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3411516


designergoods,what a fashionable girl u have. cool shades and pretty jade beads bracelet


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Look, what I found: A rutilated quartz bangle. Isn´t it a beauty???


Interesting like grass frozen in ice....


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> We. All have one tough one bangle that's hard to get on and off and it's always are favorite one too. I love season so bright and colorful too
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using PurseForum mobile app


Yes we do and for me it's the one I wear on my left. It really isn't that difficult to get on and off but I definitely do need soap and depending if I am retaining water there may be a bit of pain.
Question : Can the fit of a bangle be a deal breaker? For me the answer is yes. I mean obviously it's a deal breaker for everyone if they can not even put it on or if the bangle is so loose it flies off but how narrow of a margin are you willing to accept? For me it is a small one...I prefer bangles that either require soap and water with little pain or bangles that I can get on (with some resistance) without soap.


----------



## fanofjadeite

designergoods said:


> Uli, striking bangle stacks in black! Today is the same stack for me. I am expecting another bangle and want to hold off before putting Seasons back on since she is a tough one to put on and off. My DD is wearing her fave bangle "Jadey" today.
> 
> View attachment 3413284


jadey is very pretty, and looks like a very good fit.  did u choose it for her, or did she choose it herself?


----------



## fanofjadeite

silver mom, hows sunny? do u let him wear jade too?  would love to see a pic of sunny


----------



## Silver Mom

fanofjadeite said:


> silver mom, hows sunny? do u let him wear jade too?  would love to see a pic of sunny


Sunny hasn't worn any Jade yet but will be doing so shortly.  LOL  Thanks for thinking of my new baby.


----------



## Silver Mom

As you can see, he is a mucho spoiled baby.  LOL


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi C Rose I like your new bangle! Would love to see the spot that looks like a weird creature lol!
> Ice cream always makes things better....I hope you're doing okay. Enjoy your new bangle Bayou



Hi 2B_JM! Thanks so much, thankfully I'm much better today [emoji4]

I forgot about posting a photo of my Nessie on the bayou LOL. Here it is, I think it's kinda cute in a way [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Yes we do and for me it's the one I wear on my left. It really isn't that difficult to get on and off but I definitely do need soap and depending if I am retaining water there may be a bit of pain.
> Question : Can the fit of a bangle be a deal breaker? For me the answer is yes. I mean obviously it's a deal breaker for everyone if they can not even put it on or if the bangle is so loose it flies off but how narrow of a margin are you willing to accept? For me it is a small one...I prefer bangles that either require soap and water with little pain or bangles that I can get on (with some resistance) without soap.



I definitely think size is a deal breaker. I like them to have a small bit of resistance, although I do have some I use a veggie bag to get on or off but it kinda depends on the day with those. Sometimes they are easier to put on.  My left wrist is bigger, so I have a few bigger bangles. I wear a watch on the left side, so I purchased a vintage ladies sidewinder to wear on a chain, so I can wear bangles on both sides.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silver Mom said:


> As you can see, he is a mucho spoiled baby.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413919



Beautiful kitty, Silver Mom [emoji4] I love his eyes [emoji173]️


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> Sunny hasn't worn any Jade yet but will be doing so shortly.  LOL  Thanks for thinking of my new baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413918


Sunny is gorgeous! Look at his eyes. I'm sure you love your fur baby very much - he's beautiful. So fluffy and regal looking.


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Sunny is gorgeous! Look at his eyes. I'm sure you love your fur baby very much - he's beautiful. So fluffy and regal looking.


Thank you 2 boys, I really love him.  He is quite adorable BUT very, very rascal.  LOL


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi 2B_JM! Thanks so much, thankfully I'm much better today [emoji4]
> 
> I forgot about posting a photo of my Nessie on the bayou LOL. Here it is, I think it's kinda cute in a way [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413924
> View attachment 3413925


LOL I think I see the little creature - how nice to have a "secret picture" in your bangle  I'm glad you are doing better. Hugs


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> Thank you 2 boys, I really love him.  He is quite adorable BUT very, very rascal.  LOL



But I'm sure his rascally ways are part of what makes him adorable - kinda like my younger son lol!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> I definitely think size is a deal breaker. I like them to have a small bit of resistance, although I do have some I use a veggie bag to get on or off but it kinda depends on the day with those. Sometimes they are easier to put on.  My left wrist is bigger, so I have a few bigger bangles. I wear a watch on the left side, so I purchased a vintage ladies sidewinder to wear on a chain, so I can wear bangles on both sides.


I'm the opposite as you - my right hand is slightly bigger and so a very snug bangle that can fit on my left will not go over my right hand. I used to prefer the snuggier bangles but now I have come to realize I prefer not having pain at all and so a slightly looser fit suits me better. Besides I'm sure I will gain weight as I age and I want to be able to wear what I have for a long time.


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> But I'm sure his rascally ways are part of what makes him adorable - kinda like my younger son lol!


Yup, you are right.  My old cat Mochi was the most perfect gentleman though.  Never ever did anything wrong and always did what I asked of him.  Two very different cats.


----------



## fanofjadeite

thanks for the pics, silvermom  sunny is soooooo adorable! i love his eyes! so mesmerizing! he is a handsome devil 


Silver Mom said:


> Sunny hasn't worn any Jade yet but will be doing so shortly.  LOL  Thanks for thinking of my new baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413918





Silver Mom said:


> As you can see, he is a mucho spoiled baby.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413919


----------



## fanofjadeite

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi 2B_JM! Thanks so much, thankfully I'm much better today [emoji4]
> 
> I forgot about posting a photo of my Nessie on the bayou LOL. Here it is, I think it's kinda cute in a way [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413924
> View attachment 3413925


yes, i can see nessie! such a cool bangle!


----------



## fanofjadeite

i bought this ring for my birthday but ended up giving it to my friend for her birthday. so glad that she likes it very much


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> Yup, you are right.  My old cat Mochi was the most perfect gentleman though.  Never ever did anything wrong and always did what I asked of him.  Two very different cats.


Yes two very different personalities to love.


----------



## designergoods

Uli, that rutilated quartz bangle is so cool. I like the different natural stones out there and when they are made into a bangle with pretty colors, I'm sold! My DD has 3 jade bangles, Jadey fits her the best as one other is too large and one is too small, which she uses as a pendant. She also has a bead bracelet and couple necklaces. Its a good start to see how often she would wear them and how they are treated. So far so good!

CR, your new bangle is so unique and mysterious! I still dont see the creature (wait maybe I do..is it like a little figure guy?) but still looking for it  Looks lovely on you and great addition to your collection. Will go well with black!

LL, gorgeous pics of Star Bright! She looks so happy and her colors are glowing! Good luck with your stacking. If it helps any, I place my largest size bangle on top followed by smaller ones the way down towards my hand so they dont bang.

Fano, nice to see you! Thank you for the comps on my DD beads and Jadey. We got it for her last xmas. It didnt break the bank and it has been a good starter bangle to see if she would even wear it to see how gently she wears it. I tell you, yesterday she whacked it against things at least 9 times - I know because my DS was counting. Her and I also hit each-others arms often. But its better she wears it than have it sitting in a box pristine. So far no cracks...
I agree that I am trying to tame my addiction too. There are a few on my wish list but not too many and not in any hurry. Hopefully I can stay calm and in control from here on out  

2jades, in regards to fit and deal breakers for a bangle. I am pretty flexible depending if it has what I am looking for. I find round princess styles really difficult to get on and painful in smaller sizes, so I avoid that shape more than D-cuts. Since I have my 24/7 stack in smaller sizes on my left wrist, I try to get larger sizes for my right to easily swap out. However, if a bangle is too large I wont consider. ...hope all that made sense 

SM, Sunny is ADORABLE!!! A total model-looking cat and beautiful with those green eyes. Like children, I bet he keeps you on your toes!...but worth it


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> i bought this ring for my birthday but ended up giving it to my friend for her birthday. so glad that she likes it very much
> View attachment 3414049


Wow this would be difficult to part with....very sweet of you to gift this to your friend Fan.


----------



## designergoods

fanofjadeite said:


> i bought this ring for my birthday but ended up giving it to my friend for her birthday. so glad that she likes it very much
> View attachment 3414049



so nice of you, what a thoughtful, generous friend you are! ...the ring is very pretty


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Uli, that rutilated quartz bangle is so cool. I like the different natural stones out there and when they are made into a bangle with pretty colors, I'm sold! My DD has 3 jade bangles, Jadey fits her the best as one other is too large and one is too small, which she uses as a pendant. She also has a bead bracelet and couple necklaces. Its a good start to see how often she would wear them and how they are treated. So far so good!
> 
> CR, your new bangle is so unique and mysterious! I still dont see the creature (wait maybe I do..is it like a little figure guy?) but still looking for it  Looks lovely on you and great addition to your collection. Will go well with black!
> 
> LL, gorgeous pics of Star Bright! She looks so happy and her colors are glowing! Good luck with your stacking. If it helps any, I place my largest size bangle on top followed by smaller ones the way down towards my hand so they dont bang.
> 
> Fano, nice to see you! Thank you for the comps on my DD beads and Jadey. We got it for her last xmas. It didnt break the bank and it has been a good starter bangle to see if she would even wear it to see how gently she wears it. I tell you, yesterday she whacked it against things at least 9 times - I know because my DS was counting. Her and I also hit each-others arms often. But its better she wears it than have it sitting in a box pristine. So far no cracks...
> I agree that I am trying to tame my addiction too. There are a few on my wish list but not too many and not in any hurry. Hopefully I can stay calm and in control from here on out
> 
> 2jades, in regards to fit and deal breakers for a bangle. I am pretty flexible depending if it has what I am looking for. I find round princess styles really difficult to get on and painful in smaller sizes, so I avoid that shape more than D-cuts. Since I have my 24/7 stack in smaller sizes on my left wrist, I try to get larger sizes for my right to easily swap out. However, if a bangle is too large I wont consider. ...hope all that made sense
> 
> SM, Sunny is ADORABLE!!! A total model-looking cat and beautiful with those green eyes. Like children, I bet he keeps you on your toes!...but worth it



Me too - I find princesses more painful when they are snug. More painful than the d shapes. I think most Jadies here find the opposite to be true but the princess hurts the bone where my wrist and thumb meets. It's nice your dd loves jade too and Jadey is a cute name lol!


----------



## teagansmum

Hello ladies! Hope everyone is having a fantastic week. I have some time to go and have a look at posts and posting photos of what I'm wearing to work today. Faith, my chunky white and green on my left wrist and Malaysia (who I never take off) on my right, plus Lestat (my black chunky jadeite ring, who is surprisingly very comfy to wear) and my green squirrel and two peach pendant. I love how it changes greens in different lighting. Felt the need for extra jade to get through the day. The Pixiu always sits at my desk at work for luck.


----------



## piosavsfan

Jade and Balenciaga for me today!


----------



## teagansmum

Silvermom, I use to have a silver persian myself that was identical to your baby. What a doll you have!
Uli, I love your black beaded bracelet with gold writing. Do you know what it says?

Crosso, I hope your enjoying summer with your summery butterfly and ring. They're so pretty and perfect for the sunshine.

Designergoods, I'm jealous your daughter loves her jade. My daughter won't even let me have her try on a bangle. Once I tried to wedge one on her and she said it hurt so that was the last time I tried. Maybe in a few years.

Fan, it was so thoughtful of you to give your friend such a pretty ring. She's very lucky!

Cy, I love seeing creatures in jade and use to buy bangles just for that reason.I can see the little rascal in your bangle and it makes it even more special.

Lotslove, fur and jade are a great pair together!


----------



## teagansmum

piosavsfan said:


> Jade and Balenciaga for me today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3414122


I do love both your purse and the bangle! The purse if my favorite color and both have a distressed look and go so nicely together.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> LOL I think I see the little creature - how nice to have a "secret picture" in your bangle  I'm glad you are doing better. Hugs





2boys_jademommy said:


> I'm the opposite as you - my right hand is slightly bigger and so a very snug bangle that can fit on my left will not go over my right hand. I used to prefer the snuggier bangles but now I have come to realize I prefer not having pain at all and so a slightly looser fit suits me better. Besides I'm sure I will gain weight as I age and I want to be able to wear what I have for a long time.



Thanks 2B_JM! I'm a lefty, so my left side is bigger. I totally with what you said about gaining weight. It wouldn't be a shame to spend a ton of money on a bangle you may not be able to wear down the road. I have quite a few a bit bigger than I would like for the left but I can stack them with a bead bracelet. I don't really like anything too tight though [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

fanofjadeite said:


> yes, i can see nessie! such a cool bangle!





fanofjadeite said:


> i bought this ring for my birthday but ended up giving it to my friend for her birthday. so glad that she likes it very much
> View attachment 3414049



Thanks Fano [emoji4] You are a wonderful friend! How sweet is that? It's a beautiful ring and I'm sure your friend feels lucky to have you as a friend and loves the ring [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> CR, your new bangle is so unique and mysterious! I still dont see the creature (wait maybe I do..is it like a little figure guy?) but still looking for it  Looks lovely on you and great addition to your collection. Will go well with black!





teagansmum said:


> Hello ladies! Hope everyone is having a fantastic week. I have some time to go and have a look at posts and posting photos of what I'm wearing to work today. Faith, my chunky white and green on my left wrist and Malaysia (who I never take off) on my right, plus Lestat (my black chunky jadeite ring, who is surprisingly very comfy to wear) and my green squirrel and two peach pendant. I love how it changes greens in different lighting. Felt the need for extra jade to get through the day. The Pixiu always sits at my desk at work for luck.



Thank you so much DG! Yes it does look like a little figure with crazy ears lol. Your daughter is doing so well with her Jade and Jade is pretty strong.  I have even whacked mine on metal and so far it faired well, although I cringe every time I hit it LOL[emoji6]

Teagansmum, you have a beautiful suite there. I  just love the one you found from Malaysia, it is an amazing bangle indeed. Gorgeous pieces! Thank you for sharing. Glad to see you back and I hope you having a great week too [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

piosavsfan said:


> Jade and Balenciaga for me today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3414122



Oh what a nice pair you have there piosavsfan! Love them both, they look amazing together. I love the color of your Balenciaga [emoji173]️ It's one of my favorites!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

teagansmum said:


> Silvermom, I use to have a silver persian myself that was identical to your baby. What a doll you have!
> Uli, I love your black beaded bracelet with gold writing. Do you know what it says?
> 
> Crosso, I hope your enjoying summer with your summery butterfly and ring. They're so pretty and perfect for the sunshine.
> 
> Designergoods, I'm jealous your daughter loves her jade. My daughter won't even let me have her try on a bangle. Once I tried to wedge one on her and she said it hurt so that was the last time I tried. Maybe in a few years.
> 
> Fan, it was so thoughtful of you to give your friend such a pretty ring. She's very lucky!
> 
> Cy, I love seeing creatures in jade and use to buy bangles just for that reason.I can see the little rascal in your bangle and it makes it even more special.
> 
> Lotslove, fur and jade are a great pair together!



Thanks teagansmum, that's pretty cool that you use to look at the bangles in search of unique qualities in them. I definitely look for nice textures and great colors now.  Red veins, deep green patches and black patches have been on my radar lately. Translucence is an amazing quality as well [emoji5]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> Hello ladies! Hope everyone is having a fantastic week. I have some time to go and have a look at posts and posting photos of what I'm wearing to work today. Faith, my chunky white and green on my left wrist and Malaysia (who I never take off) on my right, plus Lestat (my black chunky jadeite ring, who is surprisingly very comfy to wear) and my green squirrel and two peach pendant. I love how it changes greens in different lighting. Felt the need for extra jade to get through the day. The Pixiu always sits at my desk at work for luck.


Thanks for sharing - you are certainly surrounded by jade today. It's awesome! Love it all especially Malaysia. The colours are bold yet soothing at the same time.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> Jade and Balenciaga for me today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3414122


Very nice P! And that little charm dangling is cute 
Also wanted to add I love the colour of your bag and of course your bangle too.


----------



## teagansmum

Thank you Cy Rose and 2Boys. Malaysia is extra special to me since the bf bought it for me as my birthday prezzie in April. He never knows what to get me so I pick my own jade.   I too look for cool veins and smooth texture in bangles and the more translucent the better! 
I notice a lot of ladies like their bangles to go on a tad snug. I too, feel the same as when they go on so easily, they usually hang loose and bang on things. Too snug and I start to feel suffocated though.
That 1mm sure makes a huge difference is comfort.


----------



## Silver Mom

teagansmum said:


> Silvermom, I use to have a silver persian myself that was identical to your baby. What a doll you have!
> Uli, I love your black beaded bracelet with gold writing. Do you know what it says?
> 
> Crosso, I hope your enjoying summer with your summery butterfly and ring. They're so pretty and perfect for the sunshine.
> 
> Designergoods, I'm jealous your daughter loves her jade. My daughter won't even let me have her try on a bangle. Once I tried to wedge one on her and she said it hurt so that was the last time I tried. Maybe in a few years.
> 
> Fan, it was so thoughtful of you to give your friend such a pretty ring. She's very lucky!
> 
> Cy, I love seeing creatures in jade and use to buy bangles just for that reason.I can see the little rascal in your bangle and it makes it even more special.
> 
> Lotslove, fur and jade are a great pair together!


Tea, they are the sweetest.  LOL


----------



## crosso

teagansmum said:


> Hello ladies! Hope everyone is having a fantastic week. I have some time to go and have a look at posts and posting photos of what I'm wearing to work today. Faith, my chunky white and green on my left wrist and Malaysia (who I never take off) on my right, plus Lestat (my black chunky jadeite ring, who is surprisingly very comfy to wear) and my green squirrel and two peach pendant. I love how it changes greens in different lighting. Felt the need for extra jade to get through the day. The Pixiu always sits at my desk at work for luck.


Beautiful pics, Tea! Love your pendant,  it is gorgeous in both lights#

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

Silver Mom said:


> Sunny hasn't worn any Jade yet but will be doing so shortly.  LOL  Thanks for thinking of my new baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413918


I'm in LOVE!!! [emoji76][emoji178] What a gorgeous boy he is!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

Continuing the summer theme today with my beach bangles - resin seagulls, silver waves and cloud white jadeite [emoji274]






Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

Thanks again for your (′～`●)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## fanofjadeite

[QUOTE="designergoods, post: 30448313, member: 233907"
Fano, nice to see you! Thank you for the comps on my DD beads and Jadey. We got it for her last xmas. It didnt break the bank and it has been a good starter bangle to see if she would even wear it to see how gently she wears it. I tell you, yesterday she whacked it against things at least 9 times - I know because my DS was counting. Her and I also hit each-others arms often. But its better she wears it than have it sitting in a box pristine. So far no cracks...
I agree that I am trying to tame my addiction too. There are a few on my wish list but not too many and not in any hurry. Hopefully I can stay calm and in control from here on out 
[/QUOTE]

wow! whacked it against things at least 9 times and no cracks?! now thats a very sturdy and tough bangle  i couldnt help laughing when i read that your boy was counting how many times she did that.


----------



## fanofjadeite

2boys_jademommy said:


> Wow this would be difficult to part with....very sweet of you to gift this to your friend Fan.


u r right, jademommy. it was very difficult to part with the ring. i am still fighting the urge to tell her to return it in exchange for something else.


----------



## fanofjadeite

designergoods said:


> so nice of you, what a thoughtful, generous friend you are! ...the ring is very pretty


thanks, designergoods  i think i shall get another one for myself


----------



## fanofjadeite

teagansmum said:


> Silvermom, I use to have a silver persian myself that was identical to your baby. What a doll you have!
> Uli, I love your black beaded bracelet with gold writing. Do you know what it says?
> 
> Crosso, I hope your enjoying summer with your summery butterfly and ring. They're so pretty and perfect for the sunshine.
> 
> Designergoods, I'm jealous your daughter loves her jade. My daughter won't even let me have her try on a bangle. Once I tried to wedge one on her and she said it hurt so that was the last time I tried. Maybe in a few years.
> 
> Fan, it was so thoughtful of you to give your friend such a pretty ring. She's very lucky!
> 
> Cy, I love seeing creatures in jade and use to buy bangles just for that reason.I can see the little rascal in your bangle and it makes it even more special.
> 
> Lotslove, fur and jade are a great pair together!



thanks, tea  she likes the ring very much, and i was glad to see that.  maybe i will be able to turn her into a jade addict too.


----------



## fanofjadeite

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks Fano [emoji4] You are a wonderful friend! How sweet is that? It's a beautiful ring and I'm sure your friend feels lucky to have you as a friend and loves the ring [emoji5]


thanks, cyanide rose  i very happy to share my love of jade with my family and friends


----------



## Lots love

Oh that is such good friend ｡^‿^｡ iyou are very sweet friend 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

Oh thank for your help on my stacking .I agree with u designergoods ｡^‿^｡(′～`●)♫꒰･‿･๑꒱о(ж>▽<)ｙi will  keep u updated . Today i gave my collection bath. Love soaking them in water . Thank u so much (*^_^*)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

I love your collection. Thank u for sharing teagansmum ｡^‿^｡

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

I love your jade bangle looks amazing love the white lighting strick very cool (*^_^*)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

Love fur and jade girls best friend 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

Love the conversation about your bangle size and comfort too

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

Silver Mom said:


> Sunny hasn't worn any Jade yet but will be doing so shortly.  LOL  Thanks for thinking of my new baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413918


Silver mom love your cat sunny it's gorgeous eyes [emoji7] [emoji7] stunning cat [emoji41] 


Silver Mom said:


> As you can see, he is a mucho spoiled baby.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413919




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cyanide Rose

crosso said:


> Continuing the summer theme today with my beach bangles - resin seagulls, silver waves and cloud white jadeite [emoji274]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



Beautiful crosso, love the wavy band and the resin bangle is so detailed. Topped off with the bangle, it's a great combination[emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## Lots love

Cyanide rose here is a picture of aura 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thank u for letting me share 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Lots love said:


> Cyanide rose here is a picture of aura
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank u for letting me share
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using PurseForum mobile app



That is beautiful! You're right they do look alike [emoji6] It really looks pretty on you [emoji4]

Where did you find her?


----------



## piosavsfan

Thank you everyone for your kind words.

Has anyone had problems purchasing from 3Jade? I bid on an item, they cancelled my bid without explanation, and blocked me from bidding?? I've never purchased anything from them and I'm very confused.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

piosavsfan said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words.
> 
> Has anyone had problems purchasing from 3Jade? I bid on an item, they cancelled my bid without explanation, and blocked me from bidding?? I've never purchased anything from them and I'm very confused.



I'm sorry piosavsfan, I've never purchased from them. I'm sorry that you had this strange experience. Did you message them to ask why?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Continuing the summer theme today with my beach bangles - resin seagulls, silver waves and cloud white jadeite [emoji274]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



I love your summer theme - looking cool on a hot summer day Crosso


----------



## piosavsfan

Cyanide Rose said:


> I'm sorry piosavsfan, I've never purchased from them. I'm sorry that you had this strange experience. Did you message them to ask why?


Yeah I sent them a message and haven't heard back. It is the strangest thing, I've never had it happen before. In the reason for cancellation they just put "???" so I don't know if they think I'm a former buyer that was blocked?  I'm sad because I really want the bangle.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

piosavsfan said:


> Yeah I sent them a message and haven't heard back. It is the strangest thing, I've never had it happen before. In the reason for cancellation they just put "???" so I don't know if they think I'm a former buyer that was blocked?  I'm sad because I really want the bangle.



They do have an etsy store too, I wonder if it's for sale on etsy.


----------



## piosavsfan

Cyanide Rose said:


> They do have an etsy store too, I wonder if it's for sale on etsy.


That specific one is not. It is an auction on Ebay at a really good price but they don't have it for the same price on Etsy.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Ebay is acting weird too. I keep getting a window that says "object object"


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Hmm that is quite strange. I had that happen once before and was told the item sold elsewhere. Maybe they realized the inexpensive price and canceled because of that. Is it still for sale?


----------



## piosavsfan

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hmm that is quite strange. I had that happen once before and was told the item sold elsewhere. Maybe they realized the inexpensive price and canceled because of that. Is it still for sale?


It's still for sale and when I try to bid, it says I was blocked.  maybe I will make a new eBay account if they don't reply to my message.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

piosavsfan said:


> It's still for sale and when I try to bid, it says I was blocked.  maybe I will make a new eBay account if they don't reply to my message.



I didn't know you could do that.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I thought it was all tracked by IP address. I hope it works for you piosavsfan


----------



## Lots love

Cyanide Rose said:


> That is beautiful! You're right they do look alike [emoji6] It really looks pretty on you [emoji4]
> 
> Where did you find her?


I had friend help me find her .she Is very special jade bangle thank you so much [emoji173] [emoji173] cyanide rose [emoji257] [emoji257] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## piosavsfan

Cyanide Rose said:


> I thought it was all tracked by IP address. I hope it works for you piosavsfan


You are allowed to have more than one EBay account. People often have separate buying and selling accounts. I'm starting to think I don't want this bangle, I just feel like the seller was so rude.


----------



## Lots love

Love taking pictures outside of my jades .natural light the best [emoji264] [emoji264] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## designergoods

2boys, yes, those princess rounds hurt me in the same spot along with the knuckle side area below my pinkie. I even had my DD try to squeeze my hand together in order to help take on and off bangles..it helps!

Tea, what a beautiful collection of jade! I can understand why Malaysia is your 24/7 and the rest are icing on the cake! Amazing how the color can change within jade and all look so stunning! I think you DD will turn around with some time...especially seeing her mommy wearing all of hers it will rub off!

Pio, nice combo with leather and jade. They compliment each other with the leather lines on your bag with the color markings on your jade!
...sorry about your 3Jade experience, cant understand why that would happen either. I have purchased from them and it went smoothly. You can always try writing them through etsy asking if they would match their eBay price and go from there???

Crosso, nice stack! I think you wear good elements of water and sky...the resin bangle is so cool!

Fano, hopefully DD's bangle will hold up. She is so active and has so much energy! She banged it against our marble top to metal doors to floors by doing her cart wheels everywhere. Its been a good bangle and she loves it! Have you been wearing your bangle and pendant 24/7 still?

LL, beautiful outdoor mod shots! The faceted one is so shiny and stacks well with your others!


----------



## Lots love

I'm so sorry about you problem I hope it all works out 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

Thank you I love my black diamond. but that one is hard to get on and off.  So for now I'm going to wear the ones that I can easily get on and off for now. ｡^‿^｡Have to say that one is my favorite one. it's comfortable to wear all the time. [emoji510]

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## designergoods

Here is my DS's first jade piece in a rooster pendant...gray/lavender in color. He usually wears it under his tops.
Thanks for looking and hope you all are enjoying your Wednesday!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Lots love said:


> I had friend help me find her .she Is very special jade bangle thank you so much [emoji173] [emoji173] cyanide rose [emoji257] [emoji257]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app





piosavsfan said:


> You are allowed to have more than one EBay account. People often have separate buying and selling accounts. I'm starting to think I don't want this bangle, I just feel like the seller was so rude.





Lots love said:


> Love taking pictures outside of my jades .natural light the best [emoji264] [emoji264]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app



I agree, it is a special bangle. I really like the black faceted bangle too. I am like you when it comes to fit. I don't like tight at all. I've been wearing my bayou bangle since I received it and I never wear bangles to bed[emoji4]

Piosavsfan, I don't think I would want the bangle either. It shouldn't be that difficult to purchase a bangle. Maybe it's not meant to be. I'm sure you will find something else you will like just as much [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> Here is my DS's first jade piece in a rooster pendant...gray/lavender in color. He usually wears it under his tops.
> Thanks for looking and hope you all are enjoying your Wednesday!
> 
> View attachment 3415223
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415224



What a cutie! I love the rooster, the detailing is pretty cool. Look at that smile, that's one happy kid. Your kids are adorable DG [emoji5]


----------



## piosavsfan

designergoods said:


> Here is my DS's first jade piece in a rooster pendant...gray/lavender in color. He usually wears it under his tops.
> Thanks for looking and hope you all are enjoying your Wednesday! [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 3415223
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415224


How cute!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Here is my DS's first jade piece in a rooster pendant...gray/lavender in color. He usually wears it under his tops.
> Thanks for looking and hope you all are enjoying your Wednesday!
> 
> View attachment 3415223
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415224


What an adorable smile on your DS - both your kids are cutie pies
Very cool that he wants to wear Jade too. My boys also have pendants of their Chinese sign. Older one is a monkey and the younger one a dog but the pendants sit in my jewellery box. Perhaps someday they will want to wear the pendants.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> Love taking pictures outside of my jades .natural light the best [emoji264] [emoji264]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


 Your faceted bangle is a fave of mine LL


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> You are allowed to have more than one EBay account. People often have separate buying and selling accounts. I'm starting to think I don't want this bangle, I just feel like the seller was so rude.


Hi Pio I agree with you. The seller should have offered an explanation as to what happened and apologize. Perhaps this bangle was not meant to be tots and something more spectacular will come along. Let Jade karma work its magic


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Hi all, I've been wearing this pendant for the last few days. It's not bad but I'm thinking it may be a bit bigger than I would like. Not sure yet. I hope everyone is have a great night [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi all, I've been wearing this pendant for the last few days. It's not bad but I'm thinking it may be a bit bigger than I would like. Not sure yet. I hope everyone is have a great night [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415388





Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi all, I've been wearing this pendant for the last few days. It's not bad but I'm thinking it may be a bit bigger than I would like. Not sure yet. I hope everyone is have a great night [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415388


Hey C Rose it's a big pendant but I'm sure it looks great on you. I imagine it will go well with sweaters or with an off the shoulder summer top / dress. I'm sure you can rock it


----------



## teagansmum

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi all, I've been wearing this pendant for the last few days. It's not bad but I'm thinking it may be a bit bigger than I would like. Not sure yet. I hope everyone is have a great night [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415388


Wow! It's beautiful! I personally love the size and you may get use to it after a short time. I love how it matches your bangle and both have such a lovely earth tone.


----------



## teagansmum

designergoods said:


> Here is my DS's first jade piece in a rooster pendant...gray/lavender in color. He usually wears it under his tops.
> Thanks for looking and hope you all are enjoying your Wednesday!
> 
> View attachment 3415223
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415224


He's adorable and it's refreshing seeing a youngster wearing jade proudly. Fantastic rooster too.


----------



## designergoods

CR, Pio, 2boys, tea - thank you for sharing your thoughtful words on my DS and his pendant. He likes it  but doesn't wear it a whole lot. Whenever he does, I get so excited and say how nice it looks I dont think he is as much into jade as my DS. At least he has a pendant in his sign that he can enjoy!


----------



## designergoods

CR, I adore that pendant..especially the size! For me, the older I get, the bigger the pieces I wear need to be to stand out. I think it is a subtle statement piece that is can go with a lot of styles. You can rock it I am sure


----------



## Lots love

oh you are wearing your new one looking good on you ｡^‿^｡｡^‿^｡

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

Thank you so much for your compliments to all jade ladies 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hey C Rose it's a big pendant but I'm sure it looks great on you. I imagine it will go well with sweaters or with an off the shoulder summer top / dress. I'm sure you can rock it





teagansmum said:


> Wow! It's beautiful! I personally love the size and you may get use to it after a short time. I love how it matches your bangle and both have such a lovely earth tone.



Thanks 2B_JM, you are too kind [emoji4] Me in a dress would totally make my DH year LOL [emoji6]

Teagansmum, Thank you so much!  You are probably right. I purchased it because it is so unique and that might be why I am on the fence  about it. I should give it a bit more time to get used to it [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> CR, I adore that pendant..especially the size! For me, the older I get, the bigger the pieces I wear need to be to stand out. I think it is a subtle statement piece that is can go with a lot of styles. You can rock it I am sure





Lots love said:


> oh you are wearing your new one looking good on you ｡^‿^｡｡^‿^｡
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using PurseForum mobile app



Thank you so much DG! That was exactly my thought when I purchased it. I think I'll try different chain lengths and see if that makes a difference [emoji5] btw that rooster must have been difficult to find. The Jade is so pretty, it's a great piece. I wonder if his friends ask him about it [emoji4]

Thanks Lots Love! That is so nice of you to say [emoji1]


----------



## Lots love

｡^‿^｡

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

Found this beautiful jade piece 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 can never get enough of jade obsession I have. This real handcraft jade pendent beautiful [emoji7] [emoji7] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

I though I never see real red jade but here we are found one drop dead gorgeous. (-‿◦)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

Since I've at looked at the best of best jade have to say for myself I love with floating flowers or snow with semi transparent kind  or opaque myself. I found I don't care for glassy kind. But have to say they are gorgeous looking though ლ(⌒▽⌒ლ)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## designergoods

LL, Wow, those are absolutely stunning! The red is so intense and the other looks like a beautiful snow globe. I would be happy with either of them! I like jade to have finer texture and strong color. I dont mind having flowers, moss or any other natural markings...stone lines are okay as long as they cant be felt finished with a smooth, even polish.


----------



## Lots love

Jade is such fascinating Stone. I think that's what make people who have such awe of it *^O^

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## designergoods

+1


----------



## Lots love

my midnight and black Diamond stack [emoji33] [emoji33] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## designergoods

LL, Diamond is always lovely and Midnight is like a frozen lake...you can see the plants and flowers frozen within. What is the width of this one if you don't mind me asking? What gorgeous additions you have to your perfect collection!


----------



## crosso

Wow, gorgeous pics, LL, both the pendants and your bangles! I've never seen a jadeite that is such an intense true red!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

I'm thinking midnight is is 23-24 mm wide. I never mind u asking. Thank u for your kind words I've never heard someone give such amazing story on midnight. I never though about it like that wow ｡^‿^｡

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using PurseForum mobile app
Deignergoods [emoji7]


----------



## Lots love

Thankyou crosso. Me neither until yesterday. It takes my breath away both pieces. (*^_^*)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

I love to share pictures of jade with fellow lovers of the stone. o (^‿^✿)ｏ

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

Today's jade - the earrings and pendant are nephrite, the ring is jadeite. I love this set - need to find more outfits to wear them with[emoji4]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

I love your necklaces and earings and ring beautiful collection you have 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## piosavsfan

Lots love said:


> my midnight and black Diamond stack [emoji33] [emoji33]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


Where do you get your bangles? I love them all!


----------



## piosavsfan

crosso said:


> Today's jade - the earrings and pendant are nephrite, the ring is jadeite. I love this set - need to find more outfits to wear them with[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Great set! I especially like the ring.


----------



## Lots love

Thank you so much had friend pick them for me. Has very nice taste in jade. [emoji7]｡^‿^｡ I'm very lucky person to have such special collection. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using PurseForum mobile app
Piosavsfan[emoji259]


----------



## Lots love

my very favourite aura is my Pearl love the colors in her 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

LL I agree with youin that I'm not crazy about the ice Jade either. I like translucence but not so much the ice cube look which I know is highly prized but just not my cup of tea. Like DG I like Jade with a fine texture but I also like the broken ice / fly wings look. I don't mind stone lines either as long as they can't be felt and I love all colours of Jade.  I also realize I can't say if I prefer a more uniform colour or patterns because it really just depends.


----------



## piosavsfan

3jade apologized for blocking me and said they made a mistake. It would have been nice if they sent me a message prior to blocking but oh well, at least they acknowledged their mistake.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

crosso said:


> Today's jade - the earrings and pendant are nephrite, the ring is jadeite. I love this set - need to find more outfits to wear them with[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app





Lots love said:


> my midnight and black Diamond stack [emoji33] [emoji33]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app



Beautiful pieces Jadies! Love the bottom bangle LL [emoji4]

They look amazing on you crosso [emoji1]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

piosavsfan said:


> 3jade apologized for blocking me and said they made a mistake. It would have been nice if they sent me a message prior to blocking but oh well, at least they acknowledged their mistake.



I'm glad you finally heard from them. Are you still against purchasing from then?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Lots love said:


> my very favourite aura is my Pearl love the colors in her
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using PurseForum mobile app



She is a beauty [emoji4]


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy. I'm glad that some have the same taste .I feel that u have to go with what you love[emoji7].since we are the ones wearing them . I feel when they have a pattern makes them more unique, like a fingerprint. also colors too I've looked at many sites sell jade . they pretty much all have similar colors and looks if u haven't noticed.i try to find ones that have unique characteristics . they seem that those are the  ones t hat go fast.. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

Thank you so much cyanide rose [emoji173] .yes that one is so cool to look at [emoji178]

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## piosavsfan

Cyanide Rose said:


> I'm glad you finally heard from them. Are you still against purchasing from then?


I bid on the bangle I wanted again. Will see if I win.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> 3jade apologized for blocking me and said they made a mistake. It would have been nice if they sent me a message prior to blocking but oh well, at least they acknowledged their mistake.


I'm glad they acknowledged their mistake. Is the bangle you liked still available and if so are you considering it...


----------



## piosavsfan

2boys_jademommy said:


> I'm glad they acknowledged their mistake. Is the bangle you liked still available and if so are you considering it...


Yes, it is still available and I placed a bid. It is a good deal and I was struggling passing it up.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Oops sorry Pio I didn't realize you already mentioned you made a bid
Let us know if you get it!


----------



## Lots love

piosavsfan said:


> I bid on the bangle I wanted again. Will see if I win.


Well I hope u get it special after the hassel.keep us posted on your successful bid

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

I'm glad I don't live in china, Singapore  i would worked for my jade collection , my arms and neck Coverd in jade .I don't know people can control themselves. I would have  hard time  myself 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## teagansmum

Pio, I agree that they should have said something before blocking you. 
LL Your collection is beautiful and every photo shows a different look to each piece.
Crosso, your set is gorgeous and I especially love the rings detail!

Funny story. I was at Walmart today and the cutest Phillipino male cashier grabbed my arm to look at my jade. He was very feminine and sweet and said he collected jade and all gems ,then proceeded to go into is pockets and pulled out different types of stones to show me. Said he never leaves the house without a bunch. He was completely addicted and told me about his jade collection, his favorite being a massive jade cross.. He was wearing a quartz necklace, jade rings ect.. Would have loved to see his jade collection. We both were so excited showing each other pieces.Hope I didn't get him fired standing there for 20 minutes babbling about stones. lol


----------



## Lots love

okay here is another gourgeou craftsman ship at it's best. (*^_^*)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

I hope not either. It's nice u found another jade lover teagansmun (-‿◦) thank you for your kinds words.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cyanide Rose

piosavsfan said:


> I bid on the bangle I wanted again. Will see if I win.





teagansmum said:


> Pio, I agree that they should have said something before blocking you.
> LL Your collection is beautiful and every photo shows a different look to each piece.
> Crosso, your set is gorgeous and I especially love the rings detail!
> 
> Funny story. I was at Walmart today and the cutest Phillipino male cashier grabbed my arm to look at my jade. He was very feminine and sweet and said he collected jade and all gems ,then proceeded to go into is pockets and pulled out different types of stones to show me. Said he never leaves the house without a bunch. He was completely addicted and told me about his jade collection, his favorite being a massive jade cross.. He was wearing a quartz necklace, jade rings ect.. Would have loved to see his jade collection. We both were so excited showing each other pieces.Hope I didn't get him fired standing there for 20 minutes babbling about stones. lol



Fingers crossed for you piosavsfan. I hope you win!![emoji2]

That is so funny teagansmum! It's so fun to meet and chat with someone with the same likes/addiction as you[emoji12]. I'm sure he was fine and didn't get in trouble. I bet you he had an interesting collection[emoji5]


----------



## Lots love

this one is absolutely gorgeous I've never seen a jade bangle as dreamy as this one the colors like cream oh my gosh drop dead gorgeous(๑´•  .̫ •ू`๑)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

Lots love said:


> this one is absolutely gorgeous I've never seen a jade bangle as dreamy as this one the colors like cream oh my gosh drop dead gorgeous(๑´•  .̫ •ू`๑)
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using PurseForum mobile app


Pretty, yes, but not jade. My guess is that this is dyed agate. The semi-circular swirling pattern is a dead give-away for agate. Jade, whether nephrite or jadeite does not have that consistent pattern, the crystal formation of jade just doesn't form that way. The incredibly vibrant color also does not support it being natural jade. 
Sorry, LL, I hope you do not take offense; I just do not want people who may come to this forum for education to be confused about what natural jade looks like. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## zipcount

Total agree Crosso.


crosso said:


> Pretty, yes, but not jade. My guess is that this is dyed agate. The semi-circular swirling pattern is a dead give-away for agate. Jade, whether nephrite or jadeite does not have that consistent pattern, the crystal formation of jade just doesn't form that way. The incredibly vibrant color also does not support it being natural jade.
> Sorry, LL, I hope you do not take offense; I just do not want people who may come to this forum for education to be confused about what natural jade looks like.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi jadies! I'm checking in after a little family vacation time.  We only went an island over, but it felt busy and short at the same time.  No time for jade hunting, just eating. lol  I don't think I was ever empty. 

 I am in awe of all the beautiful jade that has been posted!  such lovelies!  I was very good when traveling and only took a few pieces: Smoke (who never comes off), faceted bangle (still needs a name), Lauhala (black wide carved), baby donut pendant, and monkey ruyi pendant. 

Here's the faceted





Here's the view from the hotel


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies! I'm checking in after a little family vacation time.  We only went an island over, but it felt busy and short at the same time.  No time for jade hunting, just eating. lol  I don't think I was ever empty.
> 
> I am in awe of all the beautiful jade that has been posted!  such lovelies!  I was very good when traveling and only took a few pieces: Smoke (who never comes off), faceted bangle (still needs a name), Lauhala (black wide carved), baby donut pendant, and monkey ruyi pendant.
> 
> Here's the faceted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the view from the hotel



Wowsers!! Both views are TDF [emoji4]


----------



## Lots love

Cross thank u I missed that now I see what u are talking about wow. ∪ˍ∪

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## teagansmum

Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies! I'm checking in after a little family vacation time.  We only went an island over, but it felt busy and short at the same time.  No time for jade hunting, just eating. lol  I don't think I was ever empty.
> 
> I am in awe of all the beautiful jade that has been posted!  such lovelies!  I was very good when traveling and only took a few pieces: Smoke (who never comes off), faceted bangle (still needs a name), Lauhala (black wide carved), baby donut pendant, and monkey ruyi pendant.
> 
> Here's the faceted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the view from the hotel


Beautiful Scenery JKP and I love your new faceted bangle. I rarely see them except for you and LL's bangles. Eating and time off is a good holiday! Glad to hear you got away even though it was short.


----------



## crosso

Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies! I'm checking in after a little family vacation time.  We only went an island over, but it felt busy and short at the same time.  No time for jade hunting, just eating. lol  I don't think I was ever empty.
> 
> I am in awe of all the beautiful jade that has been posted!  such lovelies!  I was very good when traveling and only took a few pieces: Smoke (who never comes off), faceted bangle (still needs a name), Lauhala (black wide carved), baby donut pendant, and monkey ruyi pendant.
> 
> Here's the faceted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the view from the hotel


Beautiful, JKP! I adore the faceted bangles, yours especially, since I am partial to lighter colors of jade.
Glad you got to enjoy a little break!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> Pio, I agree that they should have said something before blocking you.
> LL Your collection is beautiful and every photo shows a different look to each piece.
> Crosso, your set is gorgeous and I especially love the rings detail!
> 
> Funny story. I was at Walmart today and the cutest Phillipino male cashier grabbed my arm to look at my jade. He was very feminine and sweet and said he collected jade and all gems ,then proceeded to go into is pockets and pulled out different types of stones to show me. Said he never leaves the house without a bunch. He was completely addicted and told me about his jade collection, his favorite being a massive jade cross.. He was wearing a quartz necklace, jade rings ect.. Would have loved to see his jade collection. We both were so excited showing each other pieces.Hope I didn't get him fired standing there for 20 minutes babbling about stones. lol


LOL great story! I love seeing random strangers with jade and better yet if a conversation starts up


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies! I'm checking in after a little family vacation time.  We only went an island over, but it felt busy and short at the same time.  No time for jade hunting, just eating. lol  I don't think I was ever empty.
> 
> I am in awe of all the beautiful jade that has been posted!  such lovelies!  I was very good when traveling and only took a few pieces: Smoke (who never comes off), faceted bangle (still needs a name), Lauhala (black wide carved), baby donut pendant, and monkey ruyi pendant.
> 
> Here's the faceted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the view from the hotel


Welcome back JKP! It's nice to get away and what a gorgeous view. I'm glad you had your jade to keep you company and beautiful at the same time 
Where did you get your faceted bangle if you don't mind me asking. I love it!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

zipcount said:


> Total agree Crosso.


I'm afraid I agree with Zip and Crosso. This one is most likely dyed.


----------



## Silver Mom

Lots love said:


> I though I never see real red jade but here we are found one drop dead gorgeous. (-‿◦)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using PurseForum mobile app


Sorry LL, I think this one is dyed too.  Could be wrong tho.


----------



## piosavsfan

Here is the bangle I got from 3Jade that is on its way to me. I really wanted a dark, chunky bangle and this one was listed as black nephrite (actually dark green in sunlight) and is 28mm wide. For only $40 I thought it was a great deal! I hope it is pretty in person.


----------



## Lots love

Hi silver mom thank you so much for your help. I hope not it's so gorgeous. ू(ʚ̴̶̷́ .̠ ʚ̴̶̷̥̀ ू)⁽ƈ

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

Oh piosavafan I can see why you where upset it's nice chuncky bangle love it. The color is so rich in color wow. Can't wait till it's on your arm for all to see

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cyanide Rose

piosavsfan said:


> Here is the bangle I got from 3Jade that is on its way to me. I really wanted a dark, chunky bangle and this one was listed as black nephrite (actually dark green in sunlight) and is 28mm wide. For only $40 I thought it was a great deal! I hope it is pretty in person.



Congratulations piosavsfan! It's so pretty. Can't wait to see mod shots [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> Here is the bangle I got from 3Jade that is on its way to me. I really wanted a dark, chunky bangle and this one was listed as black nephrite (actually dark green in sunlight) and is 28mm wide. For only $40 I thought it was a great deal! I hope it is pretty in person.



So happy it's on it's way I bet it will look striking as the colour is so dark and rich and the width adds to the bold look. Can't wait to see it Pio!


----------



## Junkenpo

2boys_jademommy said:


> Welcome back JKP! It's nice to get away and what a gorgeous view. I'm glad you had your jade to keep you company and beautiful at the same time
> Where did you get your faceted bangle if you don't mind me asking. I love it!



It was an ebay purchase sometime last year.  I think I lucked out because we had been posting about faceted bangles so I did a search and one was listed from a lister that didn't  typically sell jade. I'll pm you the seller name.   I kept my fingers crossed that it wasn't treated when I pulled the trigger. and while I haven't had it tested, I'm pretty sure it's grade A.  lucky me!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> It was an ebay purchase sometime last year.  I think I lucked out because we had been posting about faceted bangles so I did a search and one was listed from a lister that didn't  typically sell jade. I'll pm you the seller name.   I kept my fingers crossed that it wasn't treated when I pulled the trigger. and while I haven't had it tested, I'm pretty sure it's grade A.  lucky me!


It does not look treated to me. It's beautiful. The size of the facets are proportional to the dimensions of the bangle and the colour is very soft and dreamy. Does it lean slightly green or is it pretty much white?


----------



## Lots love

Oh my midnight so dreamy [emoji257] [emoji257]  [emoji302] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## udalrike

All of you have so beautiful jades !!!!

I am boring these days ( don´t change my stacks):


----------



## Junkenpo

2boys_jademommy said:


> It does not look treated to me. It's beautiful. The size of the facets are proportional to the dimensions of the bangle and the colour is very soft and dreamy. Does it lean slightly green or is it pretty much white?


Thanks!  It's really fun having a faceted bangle and watching the light bounce off of it.   In person the bangle is actually a pale minty green, very even color all over. 



Lots love said:


> Oh my midnight so dreamy



Still my favorite of your bangles! so lovely! 



udalrike said:


> All of you have so beautiful jades !!!!
> 
> I am boring these days ( don´t change my stacks):


  Yours are great!  Jade can never be boring!


----------



## Lots love

Junkpoo thank you so much. I love love your facet one it's so unique .looking I hope to see u wearing it more. [emoji213]

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

Udalrike I love your new look today simply and elengant. I see you are loving your new nephrite bangle looks amazing on you 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Junkenpo

hi jadies!

look at this beautiful bracelet! it looks like it was made by ming's, but comes in a merrin jewelry box.   so pretty.


----------



## Junkenpo

And.... some pics of the flaws on my Lauhala black carved.  I love carved bangles, you know they'll have flaws, but if they weren't flawed, they wouldn't have such interesting carvings to hide the flaws.


----------



## Junkenpo




----------



## Junkenpo

so weird... i'm having issues posting images


----------



## Junkenpo

ugh.... i'll try again later.


----------



## Lots love

I love your new  bangle nice carving too[emoji7][emoji7] may I ask which jade it is lucky find all these beautiful carving bangles 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Junkenpo said:


>



Beautiful! I remember her, I haven't seen her in a while. Gorgeous! Lucky you! I'm so tempted on that one since I missed one earlier. I'm looking for a birthday gift [emoji4]


----------



## Lots love

blue kind of  day today  .so I wearing blue with splash of white grade♡♡A jade  pale rare blue jade today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








[emoji264] [emoji264] [emoji264] [emoji264] [emoji264] [emoji264] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Silver Mom

It's a blue day here too with tropical storm Darby swirling around us.  Hope she leaves us soon.


----------



## Bobocado

Hello ladies! 

I am lurking on this thread for quite some time now and I finally decided to create an account so I could join in the fun! I recently got into jade and I am loving it. I am currently still a student and have no income however I took the plunge and gotten myself a bangle. I got my very first bangle today however as per the seller, she mentioned that it was a grade A jade bangle. She assured me that it is grade A and I could bring it to a professional to get it checked if I have any doubts. It does have some weight to it and does not feel light.

Could I trouble any ladies here to take a look for me and share with me your professional insights if it is truly grade A? 

Thanks in advance, would really appreciate it if anyone could help me out!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Welcome Bobocado! It looks grad A to me I like thesarker spinach green series against the lighter green. It's a princess bangle right? Looks lovely on your wrist. Hope you stick around Bobocado


----------



## Bobocado

2boys_jademommy said:


> Welcome Bobocado! It looks grad A to me I like thesarker spinach green series against the lighter green. It's a princess bangle right? Looks lovely on your wrist. Hope you stick around Bobocado



Thank you so much jade mommy, your reply means a lot to me! Yup it is a 51mm princess bangle, took me real pain to get it in my wrist and bruises are starting to appearBut it is so worth it!

I got it for $110 Singapore dollars - approximately $90-100 USD, do you think it was a good deal? 

The seller mentioned that she could let it go at this price due to the fact that she do not need to pay for the shop rental as she operates online.

Thanks!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Thanks for the Blue Monday LL and Silvermom. Gorgeous bangles


Lots love said:


> blue kind of  day today  .so I wearing blue with splash of white grade♡♡A jade  pale rare blue jade today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji264] [emoji264] [emoji264] [emoji264] [emoji264] [emoji264]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app





Silver Mom said:


> It's a blue day here too with tropical storm Darby swirling around us.  Hope she leaves us soon.
> View attachment 3419857


Anyone else remover that song by New Order from the 80's?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Oops somehow my remarks came before my quotes above.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Bobocado said:


> Thank you so much jade mommy, your reply means a lot to me! Yup it is a 51mm princess bangle, took me real pain to get it in my wrist and bruises are starting to appearBut it is so worth it!
> 
> I got it for $110 Singapore dollars - approximately $90-100 USD, do you think it was a good deal?
> 
> The seller mentioned that she could let it go at this price due to the fact that she do not need to pay for the shop rental as she operates online.
> 
> Thanks!



We are pretty much the same size
I would say it was a great deal for such a pretty princess. You do tend to get better deals online because they don't have to pay for a storefront. Enjoy your new bangle - it my be the first of more to come


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Lots love said:


> blue kind of  day today  .so I wearing blue with splash of white grade♡♡A jade  pale rare blue jade today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji264] [emoji264] [emoji264] [emoji264] [emoji264] [emoji264]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app





Silver Mom said:


> It's a blue day here too with tropical storm Darby swirling around us.  Hope she leaves us soon.
> View attachment 3419857



Pretty bangles Jadies [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Bobocado said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I am lurking on this thread for quite some time now and I finally decided to create an account so I could join in the fun! I recently got into jade and I am loving it. I am currently still a student and have no income however I took the plunge and gotten myself a bangle. I got my very first bangle today however as per the seller, she mentioned that it was a grade A jade bangle. She assured me that it is grade A and I could bring it to a professional to get it checked if I have any doubts. It does have some weight to it and does not feel light.
> 
> Could I trouble any ladies here to take a look for me and share with me your professional insights if it is truly grade A?
> 
> Thanks in advance, would really appreciate it if anyone could help me out!



Pretty bangle, I'm not sure about grading at all. I can say for sure that it's a very pretty bangle and a great price [emoji4]

Welcome Bobocado [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thanks for the Blue Monday LL and Silvermom. Gorgeous bangles
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else remover that song by New Order from the 80's?



Yes, Blue Monday [emoji1]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Yes, Blue Monday [emoji1]


 Yay 80's - loved the music!
Had no love for jade back then though


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Yay 80's - loved the music!
> Had no love for jade back then though



LOL I still love 80's music! I listen to it on Sirius in the car [emoji4]

Pahtoolah and bayou. Bayou has some cool blue in her but it's hard to photograph. I love the red veins! Have a great Monday Jadies [emoji5]


----------



## Silver Mom

Cyanide Rose said:


> LOL I still love 80's music! I listen to it on Sirius in the car [emoji4]
> 
> Pahtoolah and bayou. Bayou has some cool blue in her but it's hard to photograph. I love the red veins! Have a great Monday Jadies [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3420082
> View attachment 3420083
> View attachment 3420084


Love the red veins too CR.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silver Mom said:


> Love the red veins too CR.



Thanks so much Silver Mom! I hope the bad weather missed you [emoji5]


----------



## Silver Mom

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks so much Silver Mom! I hope the bad weather missed you [emoji5]


There was a lot of rain, lightning and thunder but we are all fine now.  It looks like it is going to be a beautiful day today CR.


----------



## udalrike

Hi, Bobocado!
Very pretty bangle! Reminds me of my Angeline.


----------



## udalrike

CRose, great bangles!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> Hi, Bobocado!
> Very pretty bangle! Reminds me of my Angeline.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3420259





udalrike said:


> CRose, great bangles!



Thank you so much Udalrike! Love your bangle too! Your steel bangle are amazing [emoji5]

I am still looking for a faceted black Jade bangle. I found a onyx one that has a cool facet pattern. I received it today and it's huge... Way too big. Ugh. My search continues [emoji4]


----------



## daisydai

love jade, particularly jadite , but do not know how to buy it, as it is so tricky to buy jade products.
Anyone knows a good place to buy real jade in USA?


----------



## udalrike

Could you show the onyx bangle, please, C Rose ?


----------



## udalrike

Jadediver on etsy, Daisydai!


----------



## Lots love

I hope so silver mom be careful where u are 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

Congratulations welcome aboard jade express .you came to the right place for sure.looks really cool on u looks like seaweed in Ocean way the green floats in it .looks good to me.what u can do is bring it to place has florescent lights are if It glows to check too.[emoji4]

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

Bobocado said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I am lurking on this thread for quite some time now and I finally decided to create an account so I could join in the fun! I recently got into jade and I am loving it. I am currently still a student and have no income however I took the plunge and gotten myself a bangle. I got my very first bangle today however as per the seller, she mentioned that it was a grade A jade bangle. She assured me that it is grade A and I could bring it to a professional to get it checked if I have any doubts. It does have some weight to it and does not feel light.
> 
> Could I trouble any ladies here to take a look for me and share with me your professional insights if it is truly grade A?
> 
> Thanks in advance, would really appreciate it if anyone could help me out!


Thank u so much jade ladies as always you are all so very kind thunderstorms today so blue fits today for sure. Hope everyone had amazing weekend


2boys_jademommy said:


> Thanks for the Blue Monday LL and Silvermom. Gorgeous bangles
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else remover that song by New Order from the 80's?





Cyanide Rose said:


> Pretty bangles Jadies [emoji4]




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

On the forum here Claire June posted where it's safe to buy jade so look it up gives u a least of good sited to buy jade from.good luck on your Jade hunt.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> Could you show the onyx bangle, please, C Rose ?



Sorry I missed this Udalrike, I was playing cars with my little one [emoji5] Here it is, it's hard to photograph facets [emoji4]


----------



## Junkenpo

Silver Mom said:


> It's a blue day here too with tropical storm Darby swirling around us.  Hope she leaves us soon.



Love your blue!  It looks like Oahu got hit harder than Maui, at least in urban areas.  There was flooding and downed trees in Hana, but Central and West sides were okay. 



Bobocado said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I am lurking on this thread for quite some time now and I finally decided to create an account so I could join in the fun!



Hi and welcome!  It's hard to tell grade through pictures only, though your pics look promising. If you pass light through it, does the grain look sharp... if any parts look jelly-ish, it might be treated.  Do you have a loupe? Check it out for spiderweb-type crazing on the surface of the bangle (don't want any joined up regular looking pattern), check it under UV lighting (both long and short wave) it should not glow, use a kitchen scale to check its specific gravity.  Listen to its chime... should be high with reverberation.



daisydai said:


> love jade, particularly jadite , but do not know how to buy it, as it is so tricky to buy jade products.
> Anyone knows a good place to buy real jade in USA?



You could look through this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-reputable-jade-sellers-list.884042/#post27537828

For retailers with brick and mortar stores of good repute, I would say Mason Kay and Gump's.  All my jade has been purchased online though, as there are no retailers where I live.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Sorry I missed this Udalrike, I was playing cars with my little one [emoji5] Here it is, it's hard to photograph facets [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3420315
> View attachment 3420316
> View attachment 3420317


OMG this is so unique C Rose! The facets are cut very different. Is it nephrite? Where did you find this ?


----------



## Silver Mom

Thanks JKP.  Glad we got lots of rain.  Our island needs the rain.  Hope you are all ok.  Have a great day JKP.


----------



## Lots love

Cyanide Rose said:


> Sorry I missed this Udalrike, I was playing cars with my little one [emoji5] Here it is, it's hard to photograph facets [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3420315
> View attachment 3420316
> View attachment 3420317


Love the shape cyanide rose I would keep if it was me. Very unusual looking [emoji173] [emoji173] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> OMG this is so unique C Rose! The facets are cut very different. Is it nephrite? Where did you find this ?



Thanks 2B_JM, unfortunately it's onyx. I haven't been able to find a Jade faceted bangle in my size yet and this onyx bangle is way too big. I'm going to keep searching [emoji4]


----------



## teagansmum

Bobocado said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I am lurking on this thread for quite some time now and I finally decided to create an account so I could join in the fun! I recently got into jade and I am loving it. I am currently still a student and have no income however I took the plunge and gotten myself a bangle. I got my very first bangle today however as per the seller, she mentioned that it was a grade A jade bangle. She assured me that it is grade A and I could bring it to a professional to get it checked if I have any doubts. It does have some weight to it and does not feel light.
> 
> Could I trouble any ladies here to take a look for me and share with me your professional insights if it is truly grade A?
> 
> Thanks in advance, would really appreciate it if anyone could help me out! [/QUOTE
> 
> Hello and welcome to the forum! Your first jade bangle is lovely and it looks fully grade A to me. Congratulations on such a beauty!


----------



## designergoods

Hi Jadies! Beautiful vacation pictures and love all the mod shots!!!

I am trying to catch up on the thread as my DS had a swim meet Friday-Sunday, leaving the house at 7am and not getting home until 6:30pm because of trials and finals. Plus it was in the 90's so it was hot...but he did great with all 16 swims he did.

Anyhow, I wanted to share with you that I FINALLY received my newest lavender pink bangle in, from my DH. What I like about this one is that the color is even all the way around with no inclusions...watery texture. Thanks for taking a look


----------



## Lots love

Absolutely lovely congratulations to you designergoods. Your bangles are always breath taking 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Silver Mom

designergoods said:


> Hi Jadies! Beautiful vacation pictures and love all the mod shots!!!
> 
> I am trying to catch up on the thread as my DS had a swim meet Friday-Sunday, leaving the house at 7am and not getting home until 6:30pm because of trials and finals. Plus it was in the 90's so it was hot...but he did great with all 16 swims he did.
> 
> Anyhow, I wanted to share with you that I FINALLY received my newest lavender pink bangle in, from my DH. What I like about this one is that the color is even all the way around with no inclusions...watery texture. Thanks for taking a look
> 
> View attachment 3420503


This is a beauty alright!


----------



## Silver Mom

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks 2B_JM, unfortunately it's onyx. I haven't been able to find a Jade faceted bangle in my size yet and this onyx bangle is way too big. I'm going to keep searching [emoji4]


I think my jeweler Alice said she had some last time I asked.  What is your size and what color did you want?


----------



## piosavsfan

designergoods said:


> Hi Jadies! Beautiful vacation pictures and love all the mod shots!!!
> 
> I am trying to catch up on the thread as my DS had a swim meet Friday-Sunday, leaving the house at 7am and not getting home until 6:30pm because of trials and finals. Plus it was in the 90's so it was hot...but he did great with all 16 swims he did.
> 
> Anyhow, I wanted to share with you that I FINALLY received my newest lavender pink bangle in, from my DH. What I like about this one is that the color is even all the way around with no inclusions...watery texture. Thanks for taking a look
> 
> View attachment 3420503


Beautiful pink bangle!!


----------



## designergoods

Thank you LL, SM and pio  I have been wearing it on my right wrist since I have the other three on my left. So far so good!


----------



## designergoods

Wanted to share that I heard from Allan! He just returned vacationing from HI and will have my bangle completed in about three weeks. He has started on it... will let you know if I get any more updates


----------



## Lots love

Please share photos of those jade candy wrist please designergoods 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silver Mom said:


> I think my jeweler Alice said she had some last time I asked.  What is your size and what color did you want?



Hi SM, I believe it's a 59. I have worn anywhere from a 58 to 60 but sometimes 60 is too big. I'm looking for a black one. Thanks so much Silver Mom [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> Hi Jadies! Beautiful vacation pictures and love all the mod shots!!!
> 
> I am trying to catch up on the thread as my DS had a swim meet Friday-Sunday, leaving the house at 7am and not getting home until 6:30pm because of trials and finals. Plus it was in the 90's so it was hot...but he did great with all 16 swims he did.
> 
> Anyhow, I wanted to share with you that I FINALLY received my newest lavender pink bangle in, from my DH. What I like about this one is that the color is even all the way around with no inclusions...watery texture. Thanks for taking a look
> 
> View attachment 3420503



Gorgeous DG! You are a lucky gal [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> Wanted to share that I heard from Allan! He just returned vacationing from HI and will have my bangle completed in about three weeks. He has started on it... will let you know if I get any more updates



That's awesome! I know you are excited [emoji5]


----------



## Silver Mom

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi SM, I believe it's a 59. I have worn anywhere from a 58 to 60 but sometimes 60 is too big. I'm looking for a black one. Thanks so much Silver Mom [emoji4]


I will ask her and if she has any I can let you know.


----------



## Lots love

Cyanide rose[emoji257]   I hope u can find your dream bangle black. i  know black jadete bangle are hard to come by.   I've beening looking  just to see  no luck.[emoji54]so I hope Silver mom can find u one. All my bangles have to say black is the best. I wish I had plain one to go with black Diamond maybe someday .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cdtracing

Cyanide Rose said:


> Sorry I missed this Udalrike, I was playing cars with my little one [emoji5] Here it is, it's hard to photograph facets [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3420315
> View attachment 3420316
> View attachment 3420317



This is very different & unique!!  I love that it's faceted!  Is it comfortable to wear, C Rose?


----------



## cdtracing

designergoods said:


> Hi Jadies! Beautiful vacation pictures and love all the mod shots!!!
> 
> I am trying to catch up on the thread as my DS had a swim meet Friday-Sunday, leaving the house at 7am and not getting home until 6:30pm because of trials and finals. Plus it was in the 90's so it was hot...but he did great with all 16 swims he did.
> 
> Anyhow, I wanted to share with you that I FINALLY received my newest lavender pink bangle in, from my DH. What I like about this one is that the color is even all the way around with no inclusions...watery texture. Thanks for taking a look
> 
> View attachment 3420503



OH, MY!!!  That's gorgeous DG!!  Looks wonderful with your skin tone!!


----------



## Bobocado

2boys_jademommy said:


> We are pretty much the same size
> I would say it was a great deal for such a pretty princess. You do tend to get better deals online because they don't have to pay for a storefront. Enjoy your new bangle - it my be the first of more to come



Phew! Glad to hear that it was a good deal.. It actually took me quite a while to save up for the bangle. Definitely more to come in the future when I graduate and get a full time job hehe


----------



## Bobocado

Cyanide Rose said:


> Pretty bangle, I'm not sure about grading at all. I can say for sure that it's a very pretty bangle and a great price [emoji4]
> 
> Welcome Bobocado [emoji5]



Thank you so much Cyanide Rose! I am still very excited wearing it now haha took me a little while to save that amount up but it is money well spent!


----------



## Bobocado

udalrike said:


> Hi, Bobocado!
> Very pretty bangle! Reminds me of my Angeline.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3420259



Thank you for the welcome compliment udalrike! They both do really look similar! I actually really adore milky(?) jade bangles and yours look gorgeous!  Do you happen to know the "name" of these kind of jade bangles?


----------



## Bobocado

Junkenpo 30468578 said:
			
		

> Hi and welcome!  It's hard to tell grade through pictures only, though your pics look promising. If you pass light through it, does the grain look sharp... if any parts look jelly-ish, it might be treated.  Do you have a loupe? Check it out for spiderweb-type crazing on the surface of the bangle (don't want any joined up regular looking pattern), check it under UV lighting (both long and short wave) it should not glow, use a kitchen scale to check its specific gravity.  Listen to its chime... should be high with reverberation.



Thank you for the welcome Junkenpo! I have tried shining a torch light and the grains does look sharp and unique with no repetitive shapes.. I did see a green vein string(?) however I am not too sure about the jelly-ish part as I am still new and not sure how they usually should look like.. I do have a loupe and I did try looking into it, so far the surface patterns looks unique. The chime is high, I wear it together with my silver bracelet and I love the sound when they come in contact with each other  Oh ya! The bangle does have some weight to it as well.. Thank you for all the good advices!


----------



## udalrike

Bobocado, I think that our princess bangles look like "Moss in snow", at least kind of.

C Rose, nice and unique onyx bangle!

Designer, WOW!!!!!!!!!! What a beauty!!! And what a lovely colour!!!


----------



## Ixorajade

designergoods said:


> Hi Jadies! Beautiful vacation pictures and love all the mod shots!!!
> 
> I am trying to catch up on the thread as my DS had a swim meet Friday-Sunday, leaving the house at 7am and not getting home until 6:30pm because of trials and finals. Plus it was in the 90's so it was hot...but he did great with all 16 swims he did.
> 
> Anyhow, I wanted to share with you that I FINALLY received my newest lavender pink bangle in, from my DH. What I like about this one is that the color is even all the way around with no inclusions...watery texture. Thanks for taking a look [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 3420503


This is gorgeous! !!  Congrats on this beautiful bangle 

Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## piosavsfan

designergoods said:


> Wanted to share that I heard from Allan! He just returned vacationing from HI and will have my bangle completed in about three weeks. He has started on it... will let you know if I get any more updates


Yay! I hope I hear from him soon about mine!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Hi Jadies! Beautiful vacation pictures and love all the mod shots!!!
> 
> I am trying to catch up on the thread as my DS had a swim meet Friday-Sunday, leaving the house at 7am and not getting home until 6:30pm because of trials and finals. Plus it was in the 90's so it was hot...but he did great with all 16 swims he did.
> 
> Anyhow, I wanted to share with you that I FINALLY received my newest lavender pink bangle in, from my DH. What I like about this one is that the color is even all the way around with no inclusions...watery texture. Thanks for taking a look
> 
> View attachment 3420503


It is sooooo beautiful DG!! Is it simialr to the one you got from Churks? It is very watery and the pink is so sweet. Rare to find such a true pink bangle. I love it - you are so lucky


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Wanted to share that I heard from Allan! He just returned vacationing from HI and will have my bangle completed in about three weeks. He has started on it... will let you know if I get any more updates


Yes Allan contacted me too and says he will start my bangle. In fact he has started because he sent me a pic of the rough cut. Here it is....I love the width and this much wider than any of my bangles. It looks like there is going to be quite a lot of brown / caramel / root beer crust but still maybe 50% white......any ladies with experience on how this may turn out? It's hard.for me to tell because I am thinking the colour may change a bit when he starts to "sand" it or whatever the term is but you know what I mean 

Oops it ways the file is too large to post - will try to resize


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Okay here goes....trying to imagine the colours - what do you think Jadies?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks 2B_JM, unfortunately it's onyx. I haven't been able to find a Jade faceted bangle in my size yet and this onyx bangle is way too big. I'm going to keep searching [emoji4]


That's too bad that it is too big. It looks great on you but fit is important.


----------



## Ixorajade

2boys_jademommy said:


> Okay here goes....trying to imagine the colours - what do you think Jadies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421135


2boys,  the rough stone looks really promising! Imagining shiner version, with nicely spaced crust and the light butterscotch Base colour.  Looking forward to the completion! 

Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## udalrike

2boys, you are so lucky!! I bet it will be a GORGEOUS bangle....


----------



## designergoods

Cyanide Rose said:


> Gorgeous DG! You are a lucky gal [emoji5]





cdtracing said:


> OH, MY!!!  That's gorgeous DG!!  Looks wonderful with your skin tone!!





udalrike said:


> Designer, WOW!!!!!!!!!! What a beauty!!! And what a lovely colour!!!





Ixorajade said:


> This is gorgeous! !!  Congrats on this beautiful bangle
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app





2boys_jademommy said:


> It is sooooo beautiful DG!! Is it simialr to the one you got from Churks? It is very watery and the pink is so sweet. Rare to find such a true pink bangle. I love it - you are so lucky


Thank you ladies! Its so nice to hear the feedback on new pieces


----------



## designergoods

Ixorajade said:


> 2boys,  the rough stone looks really promising! Imagining shiner version, with nicely spaced crust and the light butterscotch Base colour.  Looking forward to the completion!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


+1...I think once its shaped and polished it will be stunning! It looks like its going to have more root beer crust mirrored with an inner glow of the cream, beautiful! Please share if you get more updates


----------



## designergoods

Lots love said:


> Please share photos of those jade candy wrist please designergoods
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


Here you go LL...my DD took this family shot of what I am wearing today


----------



## Ixorajade

designergoods said:


> Here you go LL...my DD took this family shot of what I am wearing today
> 
> View attachment 3421254


Ahhh...all the eye candies! ![emoji7]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Ixorajade said:


> 2boys,  the rough stone looks really promising! Imagining shiner version, with nicely spaced crust and the light butterscotch Base colour.  Looking forward to the completion!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


Hello Ixorajade! Thank you for your comments on how you imagine the finished bangle my look. Based on the rough cut I agree i think most of the base wiil be butterscotch/light brown colour with some of the crust. As for the white portion there does not seem to be a lot of that. To be honest I was originally hoping for 50% white but don't think this is how it'll be. It's kinda exciting not knowing and also I am just going with the flow lol


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Here you go LL...my DD took this family shot of what I am wearing today
> 
> View attachment 3421254


Stunning! How does your new pink princess compare with the one you had before DG? They look somewhat similar - both so beautiful. I forgot to ask you if it is for a special occasion or a "just because I love you " gilft


----------



## udalrike

Today:


----------



## Cyanide Rose

cdtracing said:


> This is very different & unique!!  I love that it's faceted!  Is it comfortable to wear, C Rose?



Thanks CD, unfortunately it's way to big for me [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silver Mom said:


> I will ask her and if she has any I can let you know.





Lots love said:


> Cyanide rose[emoji257]   I hope u can find your dream bangle black. i  know black jadete bangle are hard to come by.   I've beening looking  just to see  no luck.[emoji54]so I hope Silver mom can find u one. All my bangles have to say black is the best. I wish I had plain one to go with black Diamond maybe someday .
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app



Thanks SM, I really appreciate it [emoji4]

Thanks LL, I hope so too [emoji5]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Today:
> 
> View attachment 3421284


Lovely stack Uli! The nephrite bangles look amazingly creamy and I love your "moss in snow"


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> Bobocado, I think that our princess bangles look like "Moss in snow", at least kind of.
> 
> C Rose, nice and unique onyx bangle!
> 
> Designer, WOW!!!!!!!!!! What a beauty!!! And what a lovely colour!!!





udalrike said:


> Today:
> 
> View attachment 3421284



Thanks Udalrike, unfortunately it's a 68 lol way too big. Love your stack today. You don't wear any type of bumpers? Wait I think I remember that you don't. Well I think it's great that you can wear a nice bold stack. It's looks great on you as always [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> +1...I think once its shaped and polished it will be stunning! It looks like its going to have more root beer crust mirrored with an inner glow of the cream, beautiful! Please share if you get more updates


Thanks for your input DG! Yeah it looks like there may be more caramel and crust and less of the cream. Will send any updates I get. I don't want to pester Allan so I only requested that he send me the cut bangle before he polishes it. Looks like you and I and I think Pio is the other Jadie waiting on an Allan bangle should get our bangles soon....


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> Here you go LL...my DD took this family shot of what I am wearing today
> 
> View attachment 3421254



Wow, DG! They are all truly TDF [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Okay here goes....trying to imagine the colours - what do you think Jadies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421135



2B_JM, that bangle is going to be a stunner! I love the color!  Congratulations, it's going to be gorgeous [emoji5]


----------



## udalrike

Better picture:


----------



## udalrike

Oh, I missed this family shot, Designer! I am speechless.


----------



## designergoods

IJ, CR, Uli thank you!

2boys, thank you...both bangles are about the same size, Blush is a tad smaller in depth but has more intense color with more inclusions as my newer one is lighter in pink, even in color all around with no inclusions. They both have their +'s and -'s  ...it was more of, "May I please get this bangle" gift from my DH 
...that is so cool you get to see the rough before the polish! Do you think you will go with it?

Uli, gorgeous stack today! You should be a wrist jade model


----------



## udalrike

No, Designer, YOU should be!!!
Thanks, Designer, 2boys, and C Rose!


----------



## udalrike

Your "pink" bangles are TDF, Designer!


----------



## designergoods

udalrike said:


> Your "pink" bangles are TDF, Designer!


----------



## fanofjadeite

designergoods said:


> Fano, hopefully DD's bangle will hold up. She is so active and has so much energy! She banged it against our marble top to metal doors to floors by doing her cart wheels everywhere. Its been a good bangle and she loves it! Have you been wearing your bangle and pendant 24/7 still?



yes, i am still wearing my bangle and pendant 24/7  they are a part of me already


----------



## fanofjadeite

designergoods said:


> Here is my DS's first jade piece in a rooster pendant...gray/lavender in color. He usually wears it under his tops.
> Thanks for looking and hope you all are enjoying your Wednesday!
> 
> View attachment 3415223
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415224


pretty rooster pendant, designergoods  and your boy is cute too


----------



## fanofjadeite

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi all, I've been wearing this pendant for the last few days. It's not bad but I'm thinking it may be a bit bigger than I would like. Not sure yet. I hope everyone is have a great night [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415388


lovely pendant, cyanide rose... such a substantial piece. is it heavy to wear?


----------



## fanofjadeite

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thank you so much Udalrike! Love your bangle too! Your steel bangle are amazing [emoji5]
> 
> I am still looking for a faceted black Jade bangle. I found a onyx one that has a cool facet pattern. I received it today and it's huge... Way too big. Ugh. My search continues [emoji4]


u may like this, cyanide rose 
https://www.etsy.com/sg-en/listing/...ch_query=faceted jade bangle&ref=sr_gallery_1


----------



## Cyanide Rose

fanofjadeite said:


> lovely pendant, cyanide rose... such a substantial piece. is it heavy to wear?





fanofjadeite said:


> u may like this, cyanide rose
> https://www.etsy.com/sg-en/listing/...ch_query=faceted jade bangle&ref=sr_gallery_1



Thanks so much Fano! Good to see you back[emoji4] The pendant is actually pretty light only 2mm think 3 or so if you include the carvings. 

That bangle you found is gorgeous. Thank you so much for finding it for me. Now I have to find out my husbands budget for my birthday gift. I fell off the no shopping wagon pretty bad this week [emoji6] Amber has been my latest obsession lol


----------



## fanofjadeite

designergoods said:


> Hi Jadies! Beautiful vacation pictures and love all the mod shots!!!
> 
> I am trying to catch up on the thread as my DS had a swim meet Friday-Sunday, leaving the house at 7am and not getting home until 6:30pm because of trials and finals. Plus it was in the 90's so it was hot...but he did great with all 16 swims he did.
> 
> Anyhow, I wanted to share with you that I FINALLY received my newest lavender pink bangle in, from my DH. What I like about this one is that the color is even all the way around with no inclusions...watery texture. Thanks for taking a look
> 
> View attachment 3420503


your pink bangle is TDF, designergoods! what a beauty!


----------



## fanofjadeite

2boys_jademommy said:


> Okay here goes....trying to imagine the colours - what do you think Jadies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421135


looking forward to the big reveal, jademommy


----------



## fanofjadeite

designergoods said:


> Here you go LL...my DD took this family shot of what I am wearing today
> 
> View attachment 3421254


----------



## fanofjadeite

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks so much Fano! Good to see you back[emoji4] The pendant is actually pretty light only 2mm think 3 or so if you include the carvings.
> 
> That bangle you found is gorgeous. Thank you so much for finding it for me. Now I have to find out my husbands budget for my birthday gift. I fell off the no shopping wagon pretty bad this week [emoji6] Amber has been my latest obsession lol


hahahahahha.... i know what u mean.... i often fall off the no shopping wagon too


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> IJ, CR, Uli thank you!
> 
> 2boys, thank you...both bangles are about the same size, Blush is a tad smaller in depth but has more intense color with more inclusions as my newer one is lighter in pink, even in color all around with no inclusions. They both have their +'s and -'s  ...it was more of, "May I please get this bangle" gift from my DH
> ...that is so cool you get to see the rough before the polish! Do you think you will go with it?
> 
> Uli, gorgeous stack today! You should be a wrist jade model



Lol you deserve the "may I get this please" bangle 
Yes I am getting the bangle - he already cut the rough. It doesn't have as much white as I wanted but I am open to however it may turn out. Now I envision a more caramelly colour - is that even a word lol!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> looking forward to the big reveal, jademommy


Thanks Fan!


----------



## designergoods

fanofjadeite said:


> yes, i am still wearing my bangle and pendant 24/7  they are a part of me already





fanofjadeite said:


> pretty rooster pendant, designergoods  and your boy is cute too





fanofjadeite said:


> your pink bangle is TDF, designergoods! what a beauty!





fanofjadeite said:


>


Thank you fano for sharing your nice words  I totally understand about becoming attached to certain pieces...that is how I feel about my trio. Glad you are enjoying them...would love to see a mod shot!


----------



## designergoods

2boys_jademommy said:


> Lol you deserve the "may I get this please" bangle
> Yes I am getting the bangle - he already cut the rough. It doesn't have as much white as I wanted but I am open to however it may turn out. Now I envision a more caramelly colour - is that even a word lol!


Yeah glad you agree, I usually dont ask for certain things but this bangle was a special one to pursue...I think SM quoted this one that is absolutely true, "a happy wife is a happy household!"
...that is a good idea about seeing the bangle in the rough before the polish. Have to ask if he wouldn't mind sharing the steps till the completion process.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Yeah glad you agree, I usually dont ask for certain things but this bangle was a special one to pursue...I think SM quoted this one that is absolutely true, "a happy wife is a happy household!"
> ...that is a good idea about seeing the bangle in the rough before the polish. Have to ask if he wouldn't mind sharing the steps till the completion process.


Do you know if he has cut your bangle yet?


----------



## crosso

DG, OMG, I LOVE your new pink bangle! TDF!
2boys_jademommy, I cannot wait to see your finished bangle! If the rough is anything to go by, it's going to be amazing!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> DG, OMG, I LOVE your new pink bangle! TDF!
> 2boys_jademommy, I cannot wait to see your finished bangle! If the rough is anything to go by, it's going to be amazing!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Thank you so much Crosso. I hope so too!


----------



## designergoods

2boys, he told me he will start working on it this past weekend and it will take about 3 weeks. I wrote him back confirming sizing and haven't heard back...

Crosso, thank you - especially coming from another lavender jade admirer!


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy gorgeous I'm so happy for u

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

Looks amazing love love it designergoods. You have amazing taste [emoji307][emoji307][emoji307]

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> 2boys_jademommy gorgeous I'm so happy for u
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


Thanks LL  Are you wearing Midnight?


----------



## cdtracing

designergoods said:


> Here you go LL...my DD took this family shot of what I am wearing today
> 
> View attachment 3421254



Looks like you're wearing wrist candy!!!! Love it!!


----------



## cdtracing

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks CD, unfortunately it's way to big for me [emoji4]



I'm so sorry to hear that. It's so different being faceted.  I know you've been looking for a black jade bangle.  Hopefully, you'll find the perfect one for you very soon!!


----------



## crosso

Oh my fellow jadies . . . the longing never ends! Jade addiction is real. This would be so perfect for bangle storage. So many lovelies,  so little $$!









Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

No not now wear my pale blue .that one was calling to me now .so u go with what calls u if u know what I mean 2boys_jademommy. Thank u for asking what are u wearing today 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Oh my fellow jadies . . . the longing never ends! Jade addiction is real. This would be so perfect for bangle storage. So many lovelies,  so little $$!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


These would be perfect jewel boxes to store jade pendants and earrings and other treasures. Do you think bangles can fit in there? I like the one with the side by side doors. I suppose the bangle can go in the the tray at the bottom. So pretty - are you getting one Crosso?!?!


----------



## crosso

designergoods said:


> Here you go LL...my DD took this family shot of what I am wearing today
> 
> View attachment 3421254


Stunning! Does the jade clinking together ever bother you? Or do you usually wear bumpers? I love the look of them without, but just can't do it, the clinking drives me crazy and I worry about them [emoji54]

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cdtracing

crosso said:


> Oh my fellow jadies . . . the longing never ends! Jade addiction is real. This would be so perfect for bangle storage. So many lovelies,  so little $$!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



What a cool box!!  I have a Prestige box that is sectioned off that I keep my jade in but I think I need to expand into a bigger box or a second box.  The one I have is full & won't hold any more.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  There never seems to be enough $$$ for everything I want!!


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> These would be perfect jewel boxes to store jade pendants and earrings and other treasures. Do you think bangles can fit in there? I like the one with the side by side doors. I suppose the bangle can go in the the tray at the bottom. So pretty - are you getting one Crosso?!?!


Not any time soon- this is $320 and I'd rather wear my jade! And have recently bought some vintage turquoise pieces and vintage angel skin coral, so I'm on a jewelry and buying diet. There should be a JA organization for people like me  (Jewelryholics Anonymous)!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cyanide Rose

cdtracing said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that. It's so different being faceted.  I know you've been looking for a black jade bangle.  Hopefully, you'll find the perfect one for you very soon!!





crosso said:


> Oh my fellow jadies . . . the longing never ends! Jade addiction is real. This would be so perfect for bangle storage. So many lovelies,  so little $$!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



Thanks cd, I'm sure I will too [emoji4]

Crosso, that is TDF!


----------



## cdtracing

crosso said:


> Not any time soon- this is $320 and I'd rather wear my jade! And have recently bought some vintage turquoise pieces and vintage angel skin coral, so I'm on a jewelry and buying diet. There should be a JA organization for people like me  (Jewelryholics Anonymous)!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



I'm right there with you on the jewelry diet!!!  Be sure to post pics of your vintage turquoise in the Show Me The Turquoise thread.  I picked up some vintage Turquoise NA jewelry last month that I posted on the Real NA Jewelry thread.  I would love to see what you got!!!


----------



## Silver Mom

designergoods said:


> Yeah glad you agree, I usually dont ask for certain things but this bangle was a special one to pursue...I think SM quoted this one that is absolutely true, "a happy wife is a happy household!"
> ...that is a good idea about seeing the bangle in the rough before the polish. Have to ask if he wouldn't mind sharing the steps till the completion process.


LOL DG, Yup..... A happy wife is a happy life.  We are all so happy AND lucky too.


----------



## fanofjadeite

today


----------



## Ixorajade

My newest bangle and biggest splurge (to date).   After this addition I have to stop collecting coz severe lack of funds!


----------



## fanofjadeite

Ixorajade said:


> My newest bangle and biggest splurge (to date).   After this addition I have to stop collecting coz severe lack of funds!


wow! your new bangle is gorgeous, ixora  i love how even the color is, and its so translucent too!


----------



## fanofjadeite

i couldnt stop thinking abt the ring i ended up giving to friend for birthday, so i got another for myself  hope it arrives soon


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> No not now wear my pale blue .that one was calling to me now .so u go with what calls u if u know what I mean 2boys_jademommy. Thank u for asking what are u wearing today
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


My usual everyday bngl on the left and a pale green princess I don't wear often on the right.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> i couldnt stop thinking abt the ring i ended up giving to friend for birthday, so i got another for myself  hope it arrives soon
> View attachment 3422070


Gooe for you Fan It is so pretty and so kind of you to give this to a friend and I am glad you will have one too. Mod shots please when it arrives!


----------



## Ixorajade

fanofjadeite said:


> i couldnt stop thinking abt the ring i ended up giving to friend for birthday, so i got another for myself [emoji3] hope it arrives soon [emoji14]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422070


It's wonderful to have a generous fren like u! Pls show us the ring when it arrives!

Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cyanide Rose

fanofjadeite said:


> today
> View attachment 3422011





Ixorajade said:


> My newest bangle and biggest splurge (to date).   After this addition I have to stop collecting coz severe lack of funds!





fanofjadeite said:


> i couldnt stop thinking abt the ring i ended up giving to friend for birthday, so i got another for myself  hope it arrives soon
> View attachment 3422070



Gorgeous bangles and bracelets [emoji4] I would have purchased another pretty ring like that too. Love the red beaded bracelet.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Not any time soon- this is $320 and I'd rather wear my jade! And have recently bought some vintage turquoise pieces and vintage angel skin coral, so I'm on a jewelry and buying diet. There should be a JA organization for people like me  (Jewelryholics Anonymous)!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


LOL this made me laugh - JA


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> today
> View attachment 3422011


Love your stack Fan! Those shiny black beads are tdf!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Ixorajade said:


> My newest bangle and biggest splurge (to date).   After this addition I have to stop collecting coz severe lack of funds!


She's lovely Ixorajade. It looks amazing on you.! Translucent and watery. Love the lilac colour. You must be very happy with this bangle - enjoy!!


----------



## udalrike

Great stack, Fano! Is the bracelet rhodonite?


----------



## udalrike

Ixora, WONDERFUL bangle! Congrats!


----------



## udalrike

With pearls:


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

Crosso, I need the same organisation!


----------



## fanofjadeite

2boys_jademommy said:


> Gooe for you Fan It is so pretty and so kind of you to give this to a friend and I am glad you will have one too. Mod shots please when it arrives!





Ixorajade said:


> It's wonderful to have a generous fren like u! Pls show us the ring when it arrives!





Cyanide Rose said:


> Gorgeous bangles and bracelets [emoji4] I would have purchased another pretty ring like that too. Love the red beaded bracelet.



thanks, ladies  i will definitely post pics when ring gets here


----------



## fanofjadeite

2boys_jademommy said:


> Love your stack Fan! Those shiny black beads are tdf!


thanks, jademommy  the black onyx beads bracelet was a gift from a very old buddhist nun. its been blessed and i always feel so safe when i have it on.


----------



## designergoods

Lots love said:


> Looks amazing love love it designergoods. You have amazing taste [emoji307][emoji307][emoji307]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app





cdtracing said:


> Looks like you're wearing wrist candy!!!! Love it!!


Thank you ladies! At least these candies are zero calories


----------



## designergoods

crosso said:


> Stunning! Does the jade clinking together ever bother you? Or do you usually wear bumpers? I love the look of them without, but just can't do it, the clinking drives me crazy and I worry about them [emoji54]
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


I always wear bumpers in between...worried I would break them in my work outs or playing with my kids! For photo sake, I take them off at times...


crosso said:


> Not any time soon- this is $320 and I'd rather wear my jade! And have recently bought some vintage turquoise pieces and vintage angel skin coral, so I'm on a jewelry and buying diet. There should be a JA organization for people like me  (Jewelryholics Anonymous)!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


I totally agree! Would enjoy seeing your turquoise pieces!


----------



## designergoods

fanofjadeite said:


> today
> View attachment 3422011


OOOh fano your stack is so colorful and beautiful!...adore all the pink mixed within  and so happy you got a ring too!


----------



## designergoods

Ixorajade said:


> My newest bangle and biggest splurge (to date).   After this addition I have to stop collecting coz severe lack of funds!


Just stunning, well worth the splurge of funds! The color is so dreamy and fine texture puts it over the top! Does it look purple with a bit of green mixed in?


----------



## fanofjadeite

udalrike said:


> Great stack, Fano! Is the bracelet rhodonite?


thanks, uli  yes, u r right. the bracelet is rhodonite and garnet. seller said theres rhodochrosite beads too, but thats not true. none of the beads look like rhodochrosite. tried to tell seller  that, but he got very offended and defensive. so it wasnt a pleasant transaction at all.


----------



## fanofjadeite

udalrike said:


> With pearls:
> 
> View attachment 3422403


the pearls go so well with dawn


----------



## designergoods

Uli, the pearls look fantastic with the bangles and the round shape really ties them all in! ...pearls look like a perfect match to your lavender


----------



## fanofjadeite

designergoods said:


> OOOh fano your stack is so colorful and beautiful!...adore all the pink mixed within  and so happy you got a ring too!


thanks, designergoods  i couldnt get the ring out of my mind, so i figured i need to get one for myself


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> With pearls:
> 
> View attachment 3422403



This baroque pearls are gorgeous. I love the tones, it's perfect with your bangles[emoji4]


----------



## Silver Mom

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi SM, I believe it's a 59. I have worn anywhere from a 58 to 60 but sometimes 60 is too big. I'm looking for a black one. Thanks so much Silver Mom [emoji4]


CR, Alice is in Las Vegas at a trade show till Aug 5.  I will ask her when she comes back if she has any.  Sorry I can't back to you earlier.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silver Mom said:


> CR, Alice is in Las Vegas at a trade show till Aug 5.  I will ask her when she comes back if she has any.  Sorry I can't back to you earlier.



No worries SM. Thank you so much [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

This is pretty. I have never heard of the website, I wonder if it's the same Nikolai.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> thanks, jademommy  the black onyx beads bracelet was a gift from a very old buddhist nun. its been blessed and i always feel so safe when i have it on.


What a nice story behind those gorgeous beads. I am sure they protect you and bring you great joy.


----------



## designergoods

fanofjadeite said:


> thanks, jademommy  the black onyx beads bracelet was a gift from a very old buddhist nun. its been blessed and i always feel so safe when i have it on.


I missed that...wow, that is so special and will protect you in your life journey


----------



## designergoods

Cyanide Rose said:


> This is pretty. I have never heard of the website, I wonder if it's the same Nikolai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422526
> View attachment 3422528


That is so cute and love that little (lavender?) buddha along with the cheerio jade rings. Did you ever re-work all those tiny jade charms you had on that door decor?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> That is so cute and love that little (lavender?) buddha along with the cheerio jade rings. Did you ever re-work all those tiny jade charms you had on that door decor?



Hi DG! I took it all apart and once again finding the right tools I need is pretty hard where I live. I have been looking online and haven't found and black coated memory wire. I would prefer leather with wire in the middle but I can't find that either. So my search continues [emoji4]


----------



## Silver Mom

Cyanide Rose said:


> This is pretty. I have never heard of the website, I wonder if it's the same Nikolai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422526
> View attachment 3422528


Did you know that Nikolai is Alice's daughter CR?  She is really nice too.I don't think The Treasure Tower is Nikolai's business tho.  Nikolai does business in Hawaii and her last name is Tsang.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silver Mom said:


> Did you know that Nikolai is Alice's daughter CR?  She is really nice too.I don't think The Treasure Tower is Nikolai's business tho.  Nikolai does business in Hawaii and her last name is Tsang.



Oh ok, thank you so much SM. I was wondering if it was her work. I believe Nikolai made the hello kitty pendant that NYP purchased.  My memory is horrible, so I could be wrong. If it is her, she has an amazing talent [emoji4]


----------



## Silver Mom

Cyanide Rose said:


> Oh ok, thank you so much SM. I was wondering if it was her work. I believe Nikolai made the hello kitty pendant that NYP purchased.  My memory is horrible, so I could be wrong. If it is her, she has an amazing talent [emoji4]


Yes, Nikolai did have the hello kitty pendant made for NYCP.  Alice and Nikolai's carvers are really amazing.


----------



## fanofjadeite

today


----------



## Cyanide Rose

fanofjadeite said:


> today
> View attachment 3423105



Gorgie! I love the beaded bracelet!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Just wanted to share today's bangles. Have a great day Jadies[emoji5]


----------



## fanofjadeite

Cyanide Rose said:


> Gorgie! I love the beaded bracelet!


thanks, cyanide rose  i have been neglecting that piggies bracelet, so i decided to give it some loving


----------



## fanofjadeite

Cyanide Rose said:


> Just wanted to share today's bangles. Have a great day Jadies[emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423266
> View attachment 3423267


love this combo! the 2 bangles paired up very nicely. are they abt the same width, cyanide rose?


----------



## designergoods

fanofjadeite said:


> today
> View attachment 3423105


Gorgeous fano  I cant get over all the pretty colors, shapes and details! ...is that your doggy I see too?


----------



## designergoods

Cyanide Rose said:


> Just wanted to share today's bangles. Have a great day Jadies[emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423266
> View attachment 3423267


Lovely lavender (?) and green paired bangles! They fit you well and snug and look fabulous on you!...do you wear bumpers at all with your stacks?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

fanofjadeite said:


> love this combo! the 2 bangles paired up very nicely. are they abt the same width, cyanide rose?



Thanks Fano! They are pretty close in width, about a mm apart. The greenish bangle is a little bigger [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> Lovely lavender (?) and green paired bangles! They fit you well and snug and look fabulous on you!...do you wear bumpers at all with your stacks?



Thank you so much DG! It's pretty clear, so I'm guessing you call it white [emoji5] No bumpers but I am regretting that [emoji51]


----------



## designergoods

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thank you so much DG! It's pretty clear, so I'm guessing you call it white [emoji5] No bumpers but I am regretting that [emoji51]


The white is beautiful
Bumpers, never too late to start..did something happen?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> The white is beautiful
> Bumpers, never too late to start..did something happen?



Yes, the green one has a little chip and a little line halfway across. I am not the gentlest person, so I'm sure I hit it on something.  The white one does have some creamy lines here and there. That one seems to have faired well. Only wearing the white one now.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

My apologies DG, Thank you. My voice commands are missing text. 

I have noticed some of the D shaped bangles have a comfort fit. The white one does and I prefer that much more. This is the first time I've worn the white one and I like the fit much better.


----------



## Lots love

Found this gorgeous green candy pendent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lovely shade of emerald green jadeite pendent 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

I'm super excited[emoji41] [emoji33] high end glassy jade Grade A  with touch of floating green looks like seaweed lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## teagansmum

Cyanide Rose said:


> Just wanted to share today's bangles. Have a great day Jadies[emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423266
> View attachment 3423267



Just popped in on my work break and the first thing I see are these two beauties!! So refreshing seeing these on such a blah day at work! I am amazed at the colors!! Wow! They look fantastic on you CY!


----------



## teagansmum

fanofjadeite said:


> today
> View attachment 3423105



Awww Fan, the piggies are the cutest things ever! They definitely deserve some loving. xo


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> today
> View attachment 3423105


 So much yumminess going on Is that your furry friend walking by?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Just wanted to share today's bangles. Have a great day Jadies[emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423266
> View attachment 3423267


Thanks for sharing C Rose your bangles look perfect together. I also love you diamond ring. Marquise shapedndiamonds are so elegant. My engagement is a marquise too and yellow gold as well. Is that your engagement ring if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

teagansmum said:


> Just popped in on my work break and the first thing I see are these two beauties!! So refreshing seeing these on such a blah day at work! I am amazed at the colors!! Wow! They look fantastic on you CY!



Thank you so much teagansmum for your kind words [emoji4] I hope your day goes by quickly [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thanks for sharing C Rose your bangles look perfect together. I also love you diamond ring. Marquise shapedndiamonds are so elegant. My engagement is a marquise too and yellow gold as well. Is that your engagement ring if you don't mind me asking?



Thank you so much 2B_JM! I love marquise diamonds. They are one of my favorite shapes. I bet you ring is gorgeous [emoji4] I got married 22 years ago with just a plain band. So I wanted a diamond to call my E-ring but that lead to several E-rings. I switch them around lol. I love fancy colors and shapes. This diamond is called a duchess cut, which is really similar to a marquise diamond with the sides being flat. There are two more duchess cut diamonds on each side. The bottom one is a little smaller than the top one near the center if that makes sense LOL I will try to get a better picture or the shape.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Omg it's so beautiful CRose and congrats on 22 years! We celebrate our 15th later this year.  
Here is mine. I wear it everyday on my ring finger, left hand.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3423750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg it's so beautiful CRose and congrats on 22 years! We celebrate our 15th later this year.
> Here is mine. I wear it everyday on my ring finger, left hand.



Thanks 2B_JM [emoji4]Ooooo...... Your ring is yummy! I love unique rings! The princess cut diamonds really give it such elegance! Is it all just one piece? 

Congratulations on 15 years! I'm always so glad to hear of long successful marriages. It's a beautiful thing [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3423750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg it's so beautiful CRose and congrats on 22 years! We celebrate our 15th later this year.
> Here is mine. I wear it everyday on my ring finger, left hand.



2Bs, that style of the ring is like 2 rings in one. I have only seen one ring similar but it was 2 rings and the center was a princess cut. Your marquise is a great size, with nice color. I would proudly wear that ring too [emoji5] It's a beautiful piece!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> 2Bs, that style of the ring is like 2 rings in one. I have only seen one ring similar but it was 2 rings and the center was a princess cut. Your marquise is a great size, with nice color. I would proudly wear that ring too [emoji5] It's a beautiful piece!


Thank you so much! My husband picked it out and I do love it I have a wedding band too but they were not bought together and they do not fit together. Occasionally I will wear my wedding band in my right hand attached with another ring. 
Also I know white gold and platinum is in style now but I don't mind that my engagement ring is in yellow gold. The colour probably suits better anyway and is a reminder of how long we've been together. 
Fell free to post your other engagement rings Is the one you are wearing your favourite?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Your welcome [emoji4]

These are the E-rings I have now. I am looking for another marquise and a princess cut. I gave a few away, so I'm always looking for replacements [emoji4] Sorry for the horrible photo, my pink phone case is reflecting in them.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thank you so much! My husband picked it out and I do love it I have a wedding band too but they were not bought together and they do not fit together. Occasionally I will wear my wedding band in my right hand attached with another ring.
> Also I know white gold and platinum is in style now but I don't mind that my engagement ring is in yellow gold. The colour probably suits better anyway and is a reminder of how long we've been together.
> Fell free to post your other engagement rings Is the one you are wearing your favourite?



Believe it or not the third one in is my favorite. It's a VS2 Transitional cut that is about 85 points [emoji5]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Your welcome [emoji4]
> 
> These are the E-rings I have now. I am looking for another marquise and a princess cut. I gave a few away, so I'm always looking for replacements [emoji4] Sorry for the horrible photo, my pink phone case is reflecting in them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423775



Wow wow wow!! Wow! He must love you
They are all so beautiful. I especially love the bottom one and the one second from the top. 
You can wear a different one everyday of the week


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Wow wow wow!! Wow! He must love you
> They are all so beautiful. I especially love the bottom one and the one second from the top.
> You can wear a different one everyday of the week



Thank you 2Bs[emoji4] He does love me but I just spend his money lol. He is getting better at picking things for me but not jewelry so much.  

The second one is a tranny too but it has an inclusion you can't see with the naked eye. Transitional cut is my favorite diamond cut, with fancy cuts like marquise coming in second [emoji5]


----------



## Silver Mom

Lots love said:


> I'm super excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> high end glassy jade Grade A  with touch of floating green looks like seaweed lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


Is this yours LL?  I wasn't sure because I saw  just a few days ago that you said you didn't like glassy so I was very surprised that you got this.  I love the glassy look tho.  It's beautiful.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> Found this gorgeous green candy pendent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovely shade of emerald green jadeite pendent
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


Sweet green colour LL - did you get this.and the glassy bangle ?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Believe it or not the third one in is my favorite. It's a VS2 Transitional cut that is about 85 points [emoji5]



That third on either lovely. Very delicate despitrnthe large stone. 
I love all diamond shapes too but round and marquise are my two favorites. I would love to have a canary yellow diamond someday


----------



## Silver Mom

Cyanide Rose said:


> Your welcome [emoji4]
> 
> These are the E-rings I have now. I am looking for another marquise and a princess cut. I gave a few away, so I'm always looking for replacements [emoji4] Sorry for the horrible photo, my pink phone case is reflecting in them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423775


Wooooohoooooo  Gorgy indeed!


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3423750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg it's so beautiful CRose and congrats on 22 years! We celebrate our 15th later this year.
> Here is mine. I wear it everyday on my ring finger, left hand.


Love this.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> That third on either lovely. Very delicate despitrnthe large stone.
> I love all diamond shapes too but round and marquise are my two favorites. I would love to have a canary yellow diamond someday



Me too! I found one in an old European cut that is TDF, but I have to wait until my husband finds a new job first and then that will be my reward for 22 years of worry while he was on the force[emoji48]

Loveaffairdiamonds.com and diamondsbylauren.com are my daily drool sites. Diamondsbylauren has the most amazing fancy colored diamonds [emoji33]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silver Mom said:


> Wooooohoooooo  Gorgy indeed!



Thank you so much SM [emoji4]


----------



## fanofjadeite

designergoods said:


> Gorgeous fano  I cant get over all the pretty colors, shapes and details! ...is that your doggy I see too?


thanks, designergoods  thats actually my brother's doggy, but i love her to bits  she is a spoilt brat


----------



## fanofjadeite

teagansmum said:


> Awww Fan, the piggies are the cutest things ever! They definitely deserve some loving. xo


thanks, tea  u r right! i shd try to wear it more


----------



## fanofjadeite

2boys_jademommy said:


> So much yumminess going on Is that your furry friend walking by?


thanks, jademommy  yes, thats my brother's dog but she and i are BFF


----------



## designergoods

CR, sorry to hear about your chip. At least it's not a crack....
Totally agree on the comfort cut. It doesn't seem to dig into the skin as much and much smoother to the touch!


----------



## designergoods

2boys and CR, wowza with your diamonds!!! Gosh I could look at your rings all day...I guess it's true when they say, "Diamonds are a girls best friend"


----------



## designergoods

fanofjadeite said:


> thanks, designergoods  thats actually my brother's doggy, but i love her to bits  she is a spoilt brat


What a cutie pie!


----------



## fanofjadeite

designergoods said:


> What a cutie pie!


here she is, designergoods


----------



## fanofjadeite

WOOHOOOO!!! i have this one coming


----------



## Silver Mom

fanofjadeite said:


> here she is, designergoods
> View attachment 3423965
> View attachment 3423966


OMG, I just want to hug her.


----------



## designergoods

fanofjadeite said:


> here she is, designergoods
> View attachment 3423965
> View attachment 3423966


I pulled this up before tucking my DS into bed and we both stopped in our tracks to admire how super cute she is! My DS thinks she is adorable and I do too...I can see why she is your BFF, just look at her face


----------



## designergoods

fanofjadeite said:


> WOOHOOOO!!! i have this one coming
> View attachment 3423967


OMGosh, fano please share the details!!!! sooooooooooooo pretty purple


----------



## fanofjadeite

Silver Mom said:


> OMG, I just want to hug her.





designergoods said:


> I pulled this up before tucking my DS into bed and we both stopped in our tracks to admire how super cute she is! My DS thinks she is adorable and I do too...I can see why she is your BFF, just look at her face



thanks, silver mom and designergoods  dont be fooled by her cute little face. she can be a real rascal at times, stealing sock/plastic bag/cushion etc to chew under the sofa. she is a handful. we often joke and say she is new species of dog called 'jack rascal terror'


----------



## fanofjadeite

designergoods said:


> OMGosh, fano please share the details!!!! sooooooooooooo pretty purple


its a amethyst bangle, designergoods. i've been wanting one for the longest time. its inner diameter is 58mm, 15mm wide and 9mm thick. i was looking at this one and another with inner diameter 56mm. i finally decided on this one so that i can stack it with other bangles.


----------



## designergoods

fanofjadeite said:


> its a amethyst bangle, designergoods. i've been wanting one for the longest time. its inner diameter is 58mm, 15mm wide and 9mm thick. i was looking at this one and another with inner diameter 56mm. i finally decided on this one so that i can stack it with other bangles.


The color is so intense and looks to have great translucency... I can see why you have been wanting one! Size why you did perfect if your going to stack. Can't wait for you to receive it so I can see more pictures of this beauty


----------



## designergoods

Lots love said:


> Found this gorgeous green candy pendent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovely shade of emerald green jadeite pendent
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app





Lots love said:


> I'm super excited[emoji41] [emoji33] high end glassy jade Grade A  with touch of floating green looks like seaweed lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


Wow look at the quality! Did you get these or sharing pictures of Jade candy? ...super pretty


----------



## fanofjadeite

designergoods said:


> The color is so intense and looks to have great translucency... I can see why you have been wanting one! Size why you did perfect if your going to stack. Can't wait for you to receive it so I can see more pictures of this beauty


i cant wait for it to arrive too. (im)patiently waiting.


----------



## Junkenpo

Okay... let's see if this works... here are some flaws of this carved jade.... you can see on the edge that there is a dip on the thicker side, and how the thicknesss goes wide and then narrow. Also, the slashes.


----------



## Junkenpo

fanofjadeite said:


> its a amethyst bangle, designergoods. i've been wanting one for the longest time. its inner diameter is 58mm, 15mm wide and 9mm thick. i was looking at this one and another with inner diameter 56mm. i finally decided on this one so that i can stack it with other bangles.



Wow!  I didn't even know that amethyst could be made into a bangle. Love purple... it will be so pretty.


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> Okay... let's see if this works... here are some flaws of this carved jade.... you can see on the edge that there is a dip on the thicker side, and how the thicknesss goes wide and then narrow. Also, the slashes.


Oh how interesting JKP.  Thanks for sharing this info.


----------



## udalrike

C Rose. these rings..... WOW!!!!!!

Fano, GREAT bangle!!!


----------



## udalrike

Wearing jade with shell pearls today:


----------



## udalrike

And my rhodonite bangle:

View attachment 3424139


----------



## udalrike

My hand looks a bit younger in this picture: 

View attachment 3424140


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

Sorry for the shoe, but the light is better here:


----------



## udalrike

Look at this bangle box:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chinese-Ant...e-Bangle-Ring-Box-/131875253794?hash=item1eb4


----------



## udalrike

Don´t know why the pictures came so often as I thought that I deleted some of them......


----------



## fanofjadeite

Junkenpo said:


> Wow!  I didn't even know that amethyst could be made into a bangle. Love purple... it will be so pretty.


i love purple too


----------



## fanofjadeite

today


----------



## fanofjadeite

udalrike said:


> C Rose. these rings..... WOW!!!!!!
> 
> Fano, GREAT bangle!!!


thanks, uli


----------



## Ilon4ik

thanks thanks!!


----------



## udalrike

k


----------



## udalrike

Fano, is the first bracelet new and are all the pearls jade?


----------



## udalrike

Sent you a pm


----------



## fanofjadeite

udalrike said:


> Fano, is the first bracelet new and are all the pearls jade?


uli, thats not new. i have had it for few years already. its a gift from my friend. all the beads on the bracelet are jade. as for the ruyi beads bracelet, it has what looked to be red agate beads at the ends of tassels. and the purple bracelet is silicone.


----------



## fanofjadeite

udalrike said:


> Sent you a pm


PM'ed u back


----------



## udalrike

Read it! Thank you!!!


----------



## designergoods

JKP, that bangle is so cool and one of a kind indeed. I think the little flaws adds character and beauty to it!

Uli, your stacks are TDF and oh, so colorful! Cant get enough of your collection!

Fano, so colorful and fun! I picture fireworks and festival when I see all your colors stacked...gorgeous!


----------



## Lots love

Silver Mom said:


> Is this yours LL?  I wasn't sure because I saw  just a few days ago that you said you didn't like glassy so I was very surprised that you got this.  I love the glassy look tho.  It's beautiful.


Thank You All For Your  interest.. in my posted . I'm thinking about[emoji33] [emoji33]  it. havent  decided yet. its very expensive pieces.  Like I said it's not my love  but,I have to think about it ,Have on hold, but for now u all can enjoy the gorgeous pictures. Love to share ,and get the wondefull support from you all .thank you all very much. [emoji173] [emoji173] .I will let you know what I decided to do[emoji33] 


2boys_jademommy said:


> Sweet green colour LL - did you get this.and the glassy bangle ?





designergoods said:


> Wow look at the quality! Did you get these or sharing pictures of Jade candy? ...super pretty




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Silver Mom

Lots love said:


> Thank You All For Your  interest.. in my posted . I'm thinking about[emoji33] [emoji33]  it. havent  decided yet. its very expensive pieces.  Like I said it's not my love  but,I have to think about it ,Have on hold, but for now u all can enjoy the gorgeous pictures. Love to share ,and get the wondefull support from you all .thank you all very much. [emoji173] [emoji173] .I will let you know what I decided to do[emoji33]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


Hmmm, if it is not your cup of tea why would you spend so much money for it?  I definitely would though because it is definitely my cup of tea.  LOL  They are definitely gorgeous pieces and outer limits as far as quality is concerned.  I thought you had bought them already because you said you were so excited.  I would get them if I were you tho because the quality is far better than what you usually see.


----------



## Lots love

Silver Mom said:


> Hmmm, if it is not your cup of tea why would you spend so much money for it?  I definitely would though because it is definitely my cup of tea.  LOL  They are definitely gorgeous pieces and outer limits as far as quality is concerned.  I thought you had bought them already because you said you were so excited.  I would get them if I were you tho because the quality is far better than what you usually see.


Thank u so much I'm excited yes and nerves too.[emoji4]. I know you would love it for sure Silvermom . But I'm thinking about it. Since not small change .I want to make sure I really want it first.[emoji33] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Silver Mom

Lots love said:


> Thank u so much I'm excited yes and nerves too.[emoji4]. I know you would love it for sure Silvermom . But I'm thinking about it. Since not small change .I want to make sure I really want it first.[emoji33]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


How much is it?


----------



## Silver Mom

Lots love said:


> Thank u so much I'm excited yes and nerves too.[emoji4]. I know you would love it for sure Silvermom . But I'm thinking about it. Since not small change .I want to make sure I really want it first.[emoji33]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


Wait, kinda confused. Why were you excited and nerves too? And on the heaven thread you said new bangle.  Usually on the action thread people post the bangles that they wear everyday.  Did you get it already?  Sorry if I am misunderstanding LL.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> WOOHOOOO!!! i have this one coming
> View attachment 3423967


That colour - it's amazing Fan! Never knew amethyst could be made into a bangle. Please post mod shots


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Okay... let's see if this works... here are some flaws of this carved jade.... you can see on the edge that there is a dip on the thicker side, and how the thicknesss goes wide and then narrow. Also, the slashes.


Hey JKP this looks great and I doubt the flaws can be seen unless one scrutinizes it. I really like the roving design on it nd how it looks olive green in the first couple of pics and greyish black in the last photo. It's modern.


----------



## Lots love

Okay I'm sorry for the confusion . Silver mom. I'm deciding still. [emoji33]








 see I found this one too so I love [emoji7]


----------



## Silver Mom

Lots love said:


> Okay I'm sorry for the confusion . Silver mom. I'm deciding still. [emoji33]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see I found this one too so I love [emoji7]


This looks exactly like Dynasty's one.  How much is it?  I thought you didn't like glassy.  Did you change your mind about that?  This is very very different from your usual bangle.  Yesterday's and today's bangle looks like my size?  I am a size 52mm what size are your bangles ?  These are TDF. So gorgeous LL.  I hope you buy one and you must model them for us with your beautiful fur coat.


----------



## Lots love

See that why I'm deciding if I really love it or not. I hope u understand. I'm trying to see if this is what I would love. If I decided I definitely will post with my mink coat [emoji3]oh furry doggie coat lol i mean  no mink coat for me.love animals to much to wear one .thank you so much for your understanding .


----------



## Silver Mom

Lots love said:


> See that why I'm deciding if I really love it or not. I hope u understand. I'm trying to see if this is what I would love. If I decided I definitely will post with my mink coat [emoji3]oh furry doggie coat lol i mean  no mink coat for me.love animals to much to wear one .thank you so much for your understanding .


Totally understand. You have to really love it to spend so much on something so beautiful.  May I ask how much it is?  I'd like to know how much something like that would cost.  It is very beautiful indeed.  I do hope you decide to get it.  It will be so beautiful on you.


----------



## Lots love

Thank u silver mom . We'll I don't feel comfortable talking about $$ and plus I don't want monitors thinking I'm selling here


----------



## udalrike

Lots love said:


> See that why I'm deciding if I really love it or not. I hope u understand. I'm trying to see if this is what I would love. If I decided I definitely will post with my mink coat [emoji3]oh furry doggie coat lol i mean  no mink coat for me.love animals to much to wear one .thank you so much for your understanding .



So what is the coat made of, LL? Sorry, but I don´t get it...


----------



## Lots love

I took picture some time ago of one of my bangles and I rested my hand on the back of my dogs fur coat so it's was my fur coat it's was joke in a way lol about fur coats 
Good morning to u hope u have wonderful day


----------



## udalrike

Now I get it..... 
Have a great day too!


----------



## udalrike

Today my horse pendant came. I am a bit disappointed as the colour looked more lavender and more vivid in the pictures. Even in the one I took today it differs from reality...


----------



## udalrike

Shall I keep it? What do you think, Jadies?


----------



## udalrike

Two more:
View attachment 3425341
View attachment 3425342


----------



## udalrike




----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> Okay I'm sorry for the confusion . Silver mom. I'm deciding still. [emoji33]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see I found this one too so I love [emoji7]


This one is very pretty and certainly glassy. I love the purple colour that glows from within. Personally I too am not quite as fond of clear bangles. I do love translucence but more of the creamy kind rather than glass. Same with carved bangles - love seeing carved bangles on others but don't feel the pull to own one. All of this just to say you should consider carefully especially if this an expensive bangle. You must love it lots LotsLove


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Shall I keep it? What do you think, Jadies?


 Hmmm always difficult to give advice like that. Wait at least a couple of days. Sometimes the initial disappointment is more from the difference in how we pictured a piece in our mind rather than the actual look.  
Also price. If it is expensive I would spend more time considering if it is worth to add to your collection. 
I think the lavender looks sweet with the light apple green near the bottom of the pendant. Lavender seems to be the most difficult to photograph accurately. Let us know what you decide Uli


----------



## Silver Mom

udalrike said:


> Shall I keep it? What do you think, Jadies?


I think it looks dreamy.  Kinda like it.


----------



## udalrike

Thank you , Silver Mom!

Good advice, 2 boys!


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

I tend to keep it ....


----------



## udalrike

In pictures it looks more pinkish than it is.


----------



## Silver Mom

udalrike said:


> In pictures it looks more pinkish than it is.


I really think it is pretty.


----------



## udalrike

There are similar ones, Silver Mom.....


----------



## udalrike

For example this one:


----------



## designergoods

Uli, its so difficult to purchase online and have it match the attributes you actually see in real life. I think the carving and details are really pretty along with the color. Maybe if you start wearing it the color will deepen. Overall, I like it but you have to be satisfied with it. Were there any others you were considering that you may exchange it out for?


----------



## Junkenpo

morning jadies!

I like all this introspection about how our jade calls us.... it's nice that jade has so much variety that there really is something for everyone. I'm not a glassy bangle type and definitely cannot afford it, but I wouldn't turn down  a gift of one. I have noticed that I am pretty much done collecting bangles, with the exception of interesting carved bangles that I run across.  With carved bangles, I'm not as particular about size, either... I'm okay with wearing "big" ones.  My interest now is all those beaded bracelets and necklaces, earrings, and smaller pendants. I'm almost afraid to lay it all out for a family shot, because then I would have to confront how big my collection is and how bad this addiction is. lol


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> I tend to keep it ....


Yay I think you made the right decision Uli!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> morning jadies!
> 
> I like all this introspection about how our jade calls us.... it's nice that jade has so much variety that there really is something for everyone. I'm not a glassy bangle type and definitely cannot afford it, but I wouldn't turn down  a gift of one. I have noticed that I am pretty much done collecting bangles, with the exception of interesting carved bangles that I run across.  With carved bangles, I'm not as particular about size, either... I'm okay with wearing "big" ones.  My interest now is all those beaded bracelets and necklaces, earrings, and smaller pendants. I'm almost afraid to lay it all out for a family shot, because then I would have to confront how big my collection is and how bad this addiction is. lol


I find it fascinating too JKP! Interesting that you are not as particular about sizing when it comes to carved bangles. May I ask why? I feel the way about d shape bangles - less picky about size. 
And yes I would not turn down a gift of a glass bangle either but for some reason they are not top on my list. Good thing as they are quite expensive


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> morning jadies!
> 
> I like all this introspection about how our jade calls us.... it's nice that jade has so much variety that there really is something for everyone. I'm not a glassy bangle type and definitely cannot afford it, but I wouldn't turn down  a gift of one. I have noticed that I am pretty much done collecting bangles, with the exception of interesting carved bangles that I run across.  With carved bangles, I'm not as particular about size, either... I'm okay with wearing "big" ones.  My interest now is all those beaded bracelets and necklaces, earrings, and smaller pendants. I'm almost afraid to lay it all out for a family shot, because then I would have to confront how big my collection is and how bad this addiction is. lol


Hi JKP.  I am getting my nephrite beads shipped to me very soon.  Can't wait to make my bracelet.  Here are the finished beads waiting to be set.


----------



## Lots love

Thank u so much for your support 2boys_jademommy.[emoji8] After thinking about last couple days I know I'm not going to go googly eye over it .I feel It's to plain. im thinking I'm going to look for something else. That I will want to wear .I have to have a pattern of some sort on it,  natural of cousres . maybe nice carved bangle instead would be cool. so much search goes on.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

Silver mom thank you too. And designergoods. That's what I love here is. that you'll all are so hopefully. Thank you all so much

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

Ps will post pictures of jade on here so we all can enjoy different types of jades out there.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> Hi JKP.  I am getting my nephrite beads shipped to me very soon.  Can't wait to make my bracelet.  Here are the finished beads waiting to be set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425932


Very nice Silvermom! Will you make it yourself or have a jeweller do it for you? What size beads are they?


----------



## designergoods

SM, that is such a beautiful picture of the beads...color and polish look lovely. Like a happy family waiting to come home to you!


----------



## Silver Mom

Thank you 2 boys and DS.  I have absolutely no talent so will have my jeweler Alice do it for me.  The beads are 12 mm.  I will post picture when done.  I don't know why things take so long to get done.  LOL


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> Thank you 2 boys and DS.  I have absolutely no talent so will have my jeweler Alice do it for me.  The beads are 12 mm.  I will post picture when done.  I don't know why things take so long to get done.  LOL


12 mm beads are a fair size. I think you made  the right choice going for something more substantial. It will give it a very bold look I'm sure. Also more modern looking. 
Good things are worth the wait


----------



## designergoods

+1, the wait will be worth it SM and the size is perfect...Cant wait to see the finished look


----------



## Lots love

Okay found this gorgeous piece jadetie bangle love to share pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[emoji259] [emoji259]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> Today my horse pendant came. I am a bit disappointed as the colour looked more lavender and more vivid in the pictures. Even in the one I took today it differs from reality...
> 
> View attachment 3425330





udalrike said:


> View attachment 3425594



Wow Udalrike, that is quite lovely! I know what you mean about the color. I'm wondering if they had more than one. It's really looks great with your bangles. I l [emoji173]️ the lavender beaded bracelet. It's gorgeous. You find some unique and beautiful pieces [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> I tend to keep it ....





Silver Mom said:


> Hi JKP.  I am getting my nephrite beads shipped to me very soon.  Can't wait to make my bracelet.  Here are the finished beads waiting to be set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425932



That's great Udalrike [emoji5]

Silver Mom, they are amazing! Are you going to add any other beads to your bracelet beside these beauties?


----------



## Silver Mom

Cyanide Rose said:


> That's great Udalrike [emoji5]
> 
> Silver Mom, they are amazing! Are you going to add any other beads to your bracelet beside these beauties?


Thanks CR.  I plan to add a round platinum or white gold ball clasp with diamonds around the circumference.  That is all and each bead will have a connecting link between it.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silver Mom said:


> Thanks CR.  I plan to add a round platinum or white gold clasp with diamonds around the circumference.  That is all and each bead will have a connecting link between it.



That is going to be a show stopper!  I cannot wait to see the finished piece [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Hi Jadies!

I hope everyone is having a great weekend [emoji4]

I see so many beautiful carved bangle that you Jadies have shared here and they all look so great on you. I have a few carved Jade bangles but I don't really like most of them or maybe it's because I don't like the way they look on me. I do have two bangles that I really like but like JKP stated earlier, mine are a bit too big as well. These are the two bangles I like.  The one with the flowers and fish? is lavender, white and mint green. I love it but it's really big, so I have to wear it on my left wrist and it's pretty old. If you look at the last photo it's already starting to calcify? (that's what I was told). I'm not sure if I should even be wearing it. The other one is a dragon and Pearl. So I have been looking for another carved bangle for a while and I think I may have found one that may actually fit. Picture will follow this post [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

This is the one that I picked. I wasn't sure about purchasing it with all the black in it but I have decided that it's really not that bad at all [emoji4]  It has a lot of the qualities I was looking for. I wanted a darker color, well made, nice carvings, a statement piece, pretty and last but least, it had to fit. So without further ado, here she is and she is on her way to me. What do you Jadies think?  I have a family reunion picnic to go to tomorrow but I would love to hear your thoughts. Thanks for letting me share [emoji5]


----------



## piosavsfan

Yokdee has these pretties on sale on Facebook. The first one is $50, the rest are $130. All are 58mm. I love the carved lavender but too small for me.


----------



## piosavsfan

Cyanide Rose said:


> This is the one that I picked. I wasn't sure about purchasing it with all the black in it but I have decided that it's really not that bad at all [emoji4]  It has a lot of the qualities I was looking for. I wanted a darker color, well made, nice carvings, a statement piece, pretty and last but least, it had to fit. So without further ado, here she is and she is on her way to me. What do you Jadies think?  I have a family reunion picnic to go to tomorrow but I would love to hear your thoughts. Thanks for letting me share [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3426277


I love it! Gorgeous!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

piosavsfan said:


> Yokdee has these pretties on sale on Facebook. The first one is $50, the rest are $130. All are 58mm. I love the carved lavender but too small for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3426283



 Beautiful piosavsfan! What is yokdee and I have no idea you can shop through Facebook. Do they have a website or you can only buy through Facebook? I love the carved one and it's my size [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

piosavsfan said:


> I love it! Gorgeous!



Thank you so much piosavsfan [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Nevermind, I got it all figured out [emoji4]


----------



## udalrike

SilverMom, pretty beads!!! Are they from Russia?

Designer, thanks!

C Rose, I LOVE your new bangle! Where did you find it? And your dragon and pearl bangle is GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## udalrike

Pio, these bangles are very nice and not expensive!


----------



## udalrike

Saw a lovely charoite bangle:


----------



## udalrike




----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> This is the one that I picked. I wasn't sure about purchasing it with all the black in it but I have decided that it's really not that bad at all [emoji4]  It has a lot of the qualities I was looking for. I wanted a darker color, well made, nice carvings, a statement piece, pretty and last but least, it had to fit. So without further ado, here she is and she is on her way to me. What do you Jadies think?  I have a family reunion picnic to go to tomorrow but I would love to hear your thoughts. Thanks for letting me share [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3426277


I think it looks cool and the black dots in the spinach green reminds me of a darker version of kiwi. Is it nephrite? It looks somewhat similar to the stone Allan had used to make many lovely bangles only darker. The straight edges are modern. I like it


----------



## BreadnGem

It's been such a long time since I've been here! Very glad to see that this jade thread is still so active after all these years [emoji4].  I am unable to catch up with every post, and was only able to read the latest few pages. 

Designergoods - your new pink lavender bangle is absolutely gorgeous! It's one of the most beautiful bangles I've seen. 

Crosso & Junkenpo - amazing carved bangles u have there [emoji4]

Silver Mom - ur collection is breathtaking as always! 

Uli- ur new horse pendant is very unique. I've never seen anything like that before. 

Lots Love - I'm glad u decided to go with what u like. We are usually drawn to a certain type. However, I must confess that I hoped u would buy the icy/glassy bangle bcos it is beautiful. 

Being in Asia, jade is easily available but even so, grade A glassy or icy jadeite is very rare & the prices for these are astronomical. And among jade connoisseurs, icy  and glassy jade is highly prized. So much so that in Chinese, there is a proverb 冰清玉洁 (bing qing yu jie), roughly translated to mean "that which is clear as ice and pure as jade". It is used describe something of pure and ethereal beauty, or most commonly, applied directly to very translucent glassy or icy jade that has no impurities. That said, u are the one wearing it so u should get what makes u happy, regardless of the value of the item. 

Since I'm on the topic of icy jade, here's an icy bangle. It is icy variety, not glassy variety, and nowhere as translucent as the ones u posted, but "bing qing jie" is precisely how the seller described it bcos it is completely clean and devoid of any impurities or flaws [emoji4]





View attachment 3426482


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> Yokdee has these pretties on sale on Facebook. The first one is $50, the rest are $130. All are 58mm. I love the carved lavender but too small for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3426283


A very good price but not my size. I have checked out Yok Dee's site before and their prices in general are reasonable.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BreadnGem said:


> It's been such a long time since I've been here! Very glad to see that this jade thread is still so active after all these years [emoji4].  I am unable to catch up with every post, and was only able to read the latest few pages.
> 
> Designergoods - your new pink lavender bangle is absolutely gorgeous! It's one of the most beautiful bangles I've seen.
> 
> Crosso & Junkenpo - amazing carved bangles u have there [emoji4]
> 
> Silver Mom - ur collection is breathtaking as always!
> 
> Uli- ur new horse pendant is very unique. I've never seen anything like that before.
> 
> Lots Love - I'm glad u decided to go with what u like. We are usually drawn to a certain type. However, I must confess that I hoped u would buy the icy/glassy bangle bcos it is beautiful.
> 
> Being in Asia, jade is easily available but even so, grade A glassy or icy jadeite is very rare & the prices for these are astronomical. And among jade connoisseurs, icy  and glassy jade is highly prized. So much so that in Chinese, there is a proverb 冰清玉洁 (bing qing yu jie), roughly translated to mean "that which is clear as ice and pure as jade". It is used describe something of pure and ethereal beauty, or most commonly, applied directly to very translucent glassy or icy jade that has no impurities. That said, u are the one wearing it so u should get what makes u happy, regardless of the value of the item.
> 
> Since I'm on the topic of icy jade, here's an icy bangle. It is icy variety, not glassy variety, and nowhere as translucent as the ones u posted, but "bing qing jie" is precisely how the seller described it bcos it is completely clean and devoid of any impurities or flaws [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3426477
> 
> View attachment 3426481
> 
> View attachment 3426482


It looks incredible Breadgem. It's so even in colour and I love that is is a process cut as the colour is ultra feminine. What's the difference between icy and glassy jade? Is glassy very transparent while icy jade is very translucent but still "milky"? If so I prefer icy.


----------



## udalrike

Hello BnG!! Glad to see you here again!

Your icy bangle is VERY beautiful!!


----------



## Lots love

BreadnGem said:


> It's been such a long time since I've been here! Very glad to see that this jade thread is still so active after all these years [emoji4].  I am unable to catch up with every post, and was only able to read the latest few pages.
> 
> Designergoods - your new pink lavender bangle is absolutely gorgeous! It's one of the most beautiful bangles I've seen.
> 
> Crosso & Junkenpo - amazing carved bangles u have there [emoji4]
> 
> Silver Mom - ur collection is breathtaking as always!
> 
> Uli- ur new horse pendant is very unique. I've never seen anything like that before.
> 
> Lots Love - I'm glad u decided to go with what u like. We are usually drawn to a certain type. However, I must confess that I hoped u would buy the icy/glassy bangle bcos it is beautiful.
> 
> Being in Asia, jade is easily available but even so, grade A glassy or icy jadeite is very rare & the prices for these are astronomical. And among jade connoisseurs, icy  and glassy jade is highly prized. So much so that in Chinese, there is a proverb 冰清玉洁 (bing qing yu jie), roughly translated to mean "that which is clear as ice and pure as jade". It is used describe something of pure and ethereal beauty, or most commonly, applied directly to very translucent glassy or icy jade that has no impurities. That said, u are the one wearing it so u should get what makes u happy, regardless of the value of the item.
> 
> Since I'm on the topic of icy jade, here's an icy bangle. It is icy variety, not glassy variety, and nowhere as translucent as the ones u posted, but "bing qing jie" is precisely how the seller described it bcos it is completely clean and devoid of any impurities or flaws [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3426477
> 
> View attachment 3426481
> 
> View attachment 3426482


Thank you so much breadgem I greatly appreciate your support. Your words are so very true. You have to love what you wear jade is very personal stone for everyone. [emoji259] [emoji259] [emoji259] [emoji259]


----------



## Lots love

BreadnGem said:


> It's been such a long time since I've been here! Very glad to see that this jade thread is still so active after all these years [emoji4].  I am unable to catch up with every post, and was only able to read the latest few pages.
> 
> Designergoods - your new pink lavender bangle is absolutely gorgeous! It's one of the most beautiful bangles I've seen.
> 
> Crosso & Junkenpo - amazing carved bangles u have there [emoji4]
> 
> Silver Mom - ur collection is breathtaking as always!
> 
> Uli- ur new horse pendant is very unique. I've never seen anything like that before.
> 
> Lots Love - I'm glad u decided to go with what u like. We are usually drawn to a certain type. However, I must confess that I hoped u would buy the icy/glassy bangle bcos it is beautiful.
> 
> Being in Asia, jade is easily available but even so, grade A glassy or icy jadeite is very rare & the prices for these are astronomical. And among jade connoisseurs, icy  and glassy jade is highly prized. So much so that in Chinese, there is a proverb 冰清玉洁 (bing qing yu jie), roughly translated to mean "that which is clear as ice and pure as jade". It is used describe something of pure and ethereal beauty, or most commonly, applied directly to very translucent glassy or icy jade that has no impurities. That said, u are the one wearing it so u should get what makes u happy, regardless of the value of the item.
> 
> Since I'm on the topic of icy jade, here's an icy bangle. It is icy variety, not glassy variety, and nowhere as translucent as the ones u posted, but "bing qing jie" is precisely how the seller described it bcos it is completely clean and devoid of any impurities or flaws [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3426477
> 
> View attachment 3426481
> 
> View attachment 3426482


I love your glassy jade bangle looks amazing. Enjoy it you are very lucky to have such gorgeous piece


----------



## BreadnGem

2boys_jademommy said:


> It looks incredible Breadgem. It's so even in colour and I love that is is a process cut as the colour is ultra feminine. What's the difference between icy and glassy jade? Is glassy very transparent while icy jade is very translucent but still "milky"? If so I prefer icy.



You are correct in a way. Basically icy jade looks like ice, is translucent and in some cases where it is not as fine grained, u can see the crystals inside the jade, similar to the look of ice. Glassy jade is highly translucent and u can even see through the jade. 

Here is another example of icy jade. This is not as fine grained as the princess cut one. It is not easy to capture on camera, but there are some glassy, transparent spots where u can see through the jade. It's just as the name described, looks like glass [emoji4]


----------



## BreadnGem

Cyanide Rose said:


> Beautiful piosavsfan! What is yokdee and I have no idea you can shop through Facebook. Do they have a website or you can only buy through Facebook? I love the carved one and it's my size [emoji4]



Btw, Cyanide Rose, you can probably send a message to Yok Dee via Facebook or her website and she will get back to u on the price, shipping, etc. Hope this helps [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BreadnGem said:


> You are correct in a way. Basically icy jade looks like ice, is translucent and in some cases where it is not as fine grained, u can see the crystals inside the jade, similar to the look of ice. Glassy jade is highly translucent and u can even see through the jade.
> 
> Here is another example of icy jade. This is not as fine grained as the princess cut one. It is not easy to capture on camera, but there are some glassy, transparent spots where u can see through the jade. It's just as the name described, looks like glass [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3426499
> View attachment 3426500


Thanks for the explanation 
This one is incredible too! It has a tinge of mint green which I love.


----------



## berniechocolate

Bread gem

Lovely you are commenting again .  I m so caught up with my son starting school that I couldn't catch up anymore with the exponential speed of this thread . I love your icy LH ! You are on a icy streak aren't ya , remember that lavenders was your first love [emoji8]

Hi to Uli and sm and all Jade sistas . Lovely to see a beautiful amassing of lovely jades .  I can't wait to see how your nephrite bracelet turns out Silver mom . How's the new furkid [emoji7]

LOTSLOVE

And and lotslove !!! How can I forget your glassy bangle !!

Wow good news travels wide and fast .  I don't comment anymore but cannot resist it after seeing the beautiful glass bangle u wanna buy !!! 

You have got the most amazing and excellent taste.  Just like your double Cartier bangles that u posted in the action thread . I m so enamored I m going ask my hubby to buy me those for Xmas .  Haven't decided though !!!  

I realized dynasty also has a glassy bangle . Wow u can be Jade sistas If u bought it . Amazing Jade fate !


----------



## udalrike

Hi, Bernie!!  Good to see you too!!!!!
Please post more often!!


----------



## udalrike

And your wonderful jades would be such an enrichment here!


----------



## berniechocolate

Be back soon !!! My little one is keeping me busy [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]love ya . Uli !


----------



## udalrike

Love you too, Bernie!!!


----------



## udalrike

What are you wearing today, Bernie?


----------



## berniechocolate

udalrike said:


> What are you wearing today, Bernie?



It's still the faceted [emoji173]️


----------



## udalrike

WOW!!!!! And I spy a lovely heart pendant....  You look beautiful!!!!


----------



## berniechocolate

udalrike said:


> WOW!!!!! And I spy a lovely heart pendant....  You look beautiful!!!!


Thanks see ya  around  Uli


----------



## piosavsfan

Wearing my new chunky dark nephrite bangle!


----------



## udalrike

See you, Bernie!

Pio, wonderful bangle! Love the colour!


----------



## udalrike




----------



## piosavsfan

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3426658


Your pendants look great. Did you decide to keep the horse? I really like it.


udalrike said:


> See you, Bernie!
> 
> Pio, wonderful bangle! Love the colour!


Thank you!


----------



## udalrike

Thanks Pio! Yes, I will keep the pendant.


----------



## Silver Mom

BreadnGem said:


> It's been such a long time since I've been here! Very glad to see that this jade thread is still so active after all these years [emoji4].  I am unable to catch up with every post, and was only able to read the latest few pages.
> 
> Designergoods - your new pink lavender bangle is absolutely gorgeous! It's one of the most beautiful bangles I've seen.
> 
> Crosso & Junkenpo - amazing carved bangles u have there [emoji4]
> 
> Silver Mom - ur collection is breathtaking as always!
> 
> Uli- ur new horse pendant is very unique. I've never seen anything like that before.
> 
> Lots Love - I'm glad u decided to go with what u like. We are usually drawn to a certain type. However, I must confess that I hoped u would buy the icy/glassy bangle bcos it is beautiful.
> 
> Being in Asia, jade is easily available but even so, grade A glassy or icy jadeite is very rare & the prices for these are astronomical. And among jade connoisseurs, icy  and glassy jade is highly prized. So much so that in Chinese, there is a proverb 冰清玉洁 (bing qing yu jie), roughly translated to mean "that which is clear as ice and pure as jade". It is used describe something of pure and ethereal beauty, or most commonly, applied directly to very translucent glassy or icy jade that has no impurities. That said, u are the one wearing it so u should get what makes u happy, regardless of the value of the item.
> 
> Since I'm on the topic of icy jade, here's an icy bangle. It is icy variety, not glassy variety, and nowhere as translucent as the ones u posted, but "bing qing jie" is precisely how the seller described it bcos it is completely clean and devoid of any impurities or flaws [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3426477
> 
> View attachment 3426481
> 
> View attachment 3426482


Thank you B&G.  Glad to see you back.  You are so correct in regard to the glassy and icy variety of jade.  The icier and and more glassy  the more valued and treasured.  I also believe that the less going on in the jade the less flaws.  I wish I could afford a glassy one like LL showed us.  There are lots of jade pieces that are more opaque around and very very few with flawless beauty.  Like the diamond gemstone, the less going on within the more valuable and the higher the grading.  If we go by taste though, everyone's taste is different so you have to choose what appeals to you and what you can be happy with.  Every piece has it's own beauty and should be loved.  Luckily everyone can decide for themself what beauty is.  For me though, glassy/icy is what I would choose if I could afford it.  Jade is such a varied stone and every single one has it's own beauty that is why I just love being able to see everyone's treasures.  Thank you all my jade sisters for sharing your beauties  with me.


----------



## Silver Mom

udalrike said:


> SilverMom, pretty beads!!! Are they from Russia?
> 
> Designer, thanks!
> 
> C Rose, I LOVE your new bangle! Where did you find it? And your dragon and pearl bangle is GORGEOUS!!!!


Yes Uli, siberia.  Thank you.


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> Bread gem
> 
> Lovely you are commenting again .  I m so caught up with my son starting school that I couldn't catch up anymore with the exponential speed of this thread . I love your icy LH ! You are on a icy streak aren't ya , remember that lavenders was your first love [emoji8]
> 
> Hi to Uli and sm and all Jade sistas . Lovely to see a beautiful amassing of lovely jades .  I can't wait to see how your nephrite bracelet turns out Silver mom . How's the new furkid [emoji7]
> 
> LOTSLOVE
> 
> And and lotslove !!! How can I forget your glassy bangle !!
> 
> Wow good news travels wide and fast .  I don't comment anymore but cannot resist it after seeing the beautiful glass bangle u wanna buy !!!
> 
> You have got the most amazing and excellent taste.  Just like your double Cartier bangles that u posted in the action thread . I m so enamored I m going ask my hubby to buy me those for Xmas .  Haven't decided though !!!
> 
> I realized dynasty also has a glassy bangle . Wow u can be Jade sistas If u bought it . Amazing Jade fate !


Hey girl, sooooooo great to see you on the thread.  Really really missed you.  New furchild is very rascal but a sweetheart.


----------



## Silver Mom

piosavsfan said:


> Wearing my new chunky dark nephrite bangle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3426645


The polish is really beautiful.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> It's still the faceted [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3426633


You and your faceted bangle are looking gorgeous Bernie !


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> Wearing my new chunky dark nephrite bangle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3426645



Holy what's the width again on this one? It fits perfectly on you Pio - a true statement piece. That shine is like black glass


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3426658


Beautiful Uli- so glad you are keeping the horse pendant and I love how you not only stack your bangles but your necklaces too


----------



## Lots love

berniechocolate said:


> Bread gem
> 
> Lovely you are commenting again .  I m so caught up with my son starting school that I couldn't catch up anymore with the exponential speed of this thread . I love your icy LH ! You are on a icy streak aren't ya , remember that lavenders was your first love [emoji8]
> 
> Hi to Uli and sm and all Jade sistas . Lovely to see a beautiful amassing of lovely jades .  I can't wait to see how your nephrite bracelet turns out Silver mom . How's the new furkid [emoji7]
> 
> LOTSLOVE
> 
> And and lotslove !!! How can I forget your glassy bangle !!
> 
> Wow good news travels wide and fast .  I don't comment anymore but cannot resist it after seeing the beautiful glass bangle u wanna buy !!!
> 
> You have got the most amazing and excellent taste.  Just like your double Cartier bangles that u posted in the action thread . I m so enamored I m going ask my hubby to buy me those for Xmas .  Haven't decided though !!!
> 
> I realized dynasty also has a glassy bangle . Wow u can be Jade sistas If u bought it . Amazing Jade fate !


Thank you all I'm so happy to see Bernie chocolate back love [emoji7][emoji7]your collection silver mom thank you for your support to all the jade sister on here.

I'm glad everyone here appreciate everyone taste .I always enjoys looking at everyone collection.lots hugs to everyone. Thank u for sharing your collection . I love that we all love to learn more and more about jade.


Silver Mom said:


> Thank you B&G.  Glad to see you back.  You are so correct in regard to the glassy and icy variety of jade.  The icier and and more glassy  the more valued and treasured.  I also believe that the less going on in the jade the less flaws.  I wish I could afford a glassy one like LL showed us.  There are lots of jade pieces that are more opaque around and very very few with flawless beauty.  Like the diamond gemstone, the less going on within the more valuable and the higher the grading.  If we go by taste though, everyone's taste is different so you have to choose what appeals to you and what you can be happy with.  Every piece has it's own beauty and should be loved.  Luckily everyone can decide for themself what beauty is.  For me though, glassy/icy is what I would choose if I could afford it.  Jade is such a varied stone and every single one has it's own beauty that is why I just love being able to see everyone's treasures.  Thank you all my jade sisters for sharing your beauties  with me.




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## piosavsfan

2boys_jademommy said:


> Holy what's the width again on this one? It fits perfectly on you Pio - a true statement piece. That shine is like black glass


It's 28mm. Very comfortable even though it's so big.

Allan sent me some choices of stone for my bangle. I really like this one but don't know if there is enough space for a square bangle.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> It's 28mm. Very comfortable even though it's so big.
> 
> Allan sent me some choices of stone for my bangle. I really like this one but don't know if there is enough space for a square bangle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3427061



I can only imagine what Allan can do with that gorgeous stone. Such a vivid shade of lavender. So is this your choice in terms of best colour but your concern is whether it can be enough stone for a square bangle? Have you asked Allan? If the outline on the stone is your size on a round bangle then I am guessing it may not be enough for a square. Are you okay with a round bangle or do you have your heart set on a square?
The bangle Allan is making me will 20-22 mm. I asked for 20 but said if it is a a bit wider that is ok but no thinner than 20. He has already made the cut and told me it'll be about 22 so good to know Pio your beautiful wide bangle is comfortable despite the width.


----------



## piosavsfan

2boys_jademommy said:


> I can only imagine what Allan can do with that gorgeous stone. Such a vivid shade of lavender. So is this your choice in terms of best colour but your concern is whether it can be enough stone for a square bangle? Have you asked Allan? If the outline on the stone is your size on a round bangle then I am guessing it may not be enough for a square. Are you okay with a round bangle or do you have your heart set on a square?
> The bangle Allan is making me will 20-22 mm. I asked for 20 but said if it is a a bit wider that is ok but no thinner than 20. He has already made the cut and told me it'll be about 22 so good to know Pio your beautiful wide bangle is comfortable despite the width.


Here all the stones. The one I posted by itself is my favorite in terms of color because it is so vivid. I asked him if the square will fit but haven't heard back yet. I really want a square but the color is more important to me.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> Here all the stones. The one I posted by itself is my favorite in terms of color because it is so vivid. I asked him if the square will fit but haven't heard back yet. I really want a square but the color is more important to me.
> 
> View attachment 3427078


I agree that the first stone you posted looks best and I would also agree that the colour is more important than having a square shape but that is only my opinion. The middle stone is quite nice too so that would be my second choice. If you really want a square bangle perhaps go for the middle stone. Otherwise you can go with the original. Better yet if Allan replies back to say he can make it a square


----------



## Junkenpo

Cyanide Rose said:


> These are the two bangles I like.  The one with the flowers and fish? is lavender, white and mint green. I love it but it's really big, so I have to wear it on my left wrist and it's pretty old.
> ...  What do you Jadies think?  I have a family reunion picnic to go to tomorrow but I would love to hear your thoughts. Thanks for letting me share [emoji5]


I like the color and carving on these!


BreadnGem said:


> Here is another example of icy jade. This is not as fine grained as the princess cut one. It is not easy to capture on camera, but there are some glassy, transparent spots where u can see through the jade. It's just as the name described, looks like glass



Unusually for me, I like this one better than the princess.  I think the large grains actually look really great on this width.  What's an approximate price for a bangle this now, do you know? 



berniechocolate said:


> Be back soon !!! My little one is keeping me busy love ya . Uli !



Hi bernie!  Nice to see you in this thread!  



piosavsfan said:


> Here all the stones. The one I posted by itself is my favorite in terms of color because it is so vivid. I asked him if the square will fit but haven't heard back yet. I really want a square but the color is more important to me.



The color on this is so interesting. can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Junkenpo

Also... I found a necklace to match my bracelet!  So now I have the bracelet, this choker length necklace, and the long, tiny multi-strand necklace.  I just have to find an mid-length necklace like the one I gifted to my MIL.


----------



## Junkenpo

And more shots of my nephrite beads... Silver Mom's beads made me go haul mine out again.  I love my yukon snow bangle, but I actually think these beads are better quality. I love how bright the green gets when light shines through it.


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> And more shots of my nephrite beads... Silver Mom's beads made me go haul mine out again.  I love my yukon snow bangle, but I actually think these beads are better quality. I love how bright the green gets when light shines through it.


This is so pretty JKP.  I LOVE THEM!!!!!


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> And more shots of my nephrite beads... Silver Mom's beads made me go haul mine out again.  I love my yukon snow bangle, but I actually think these beads are better quality. I love how bright the green gets when light shines through it.


Where/who did you get these from.  They are gorgeous.  Are they siberian or yukon snow?


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> Also... I found a necklace to match my bracelet!  So now I have the bracelet, this choker length necklace, and the long, tiny multi-strand necklace.  I just have to find an mid-length necklace like the one I gifted to my MIL.


Wow this looks like they are a set.   REALLY!


----------



## Lots love

I feel that glassy kind is more available now. For all you jade ladies enjoy today's pictures of floating green and floating blue glassy jade bangles. Not my size %>_<%


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Also... I found a necklace to match my bracelet!  So now I have the bracelet, this choker length necklace, and the long, tiny multi-strand necklace.  I just have to find an mid-length necklace like the one I gifted to my MIL.


Love this set JKP. I like how the beads are spaced apart rather than close together. And so many colours! Hope you find a mid length necklace to add to your set.


----------



## designergoods

wow, this thread moves quickly...

CR, hope you had a great family reunion! Your older carved bangles are simply sweet... The newest one you have coming is amazing in color and carving. Cant wait to see how it looks on you!

BnG, thank you! Nice to see you around the thread again and appreciate the explanations...love the bangles you shared!

bernie, great faceted bangle!

Pio, fabulous new nephrite bangle...great width and fit! Thanks for showing us the boulder options from Allan. I may be standing on my own but I like the first option best due to the intense color and grain, however they are all pretty and which ever you choose will be a gem!

Uli, your horse pendant is lovely and I really can see the two tone color quite well. I am glad to hear your keeping it!

JKP, fabulous colored beads and so cool you have a match. I can see the bead size slightly smaller on the bracelet...looks like they were all from the same boulder. Your green beads are strikingly beautiful too!

LL, those bangles are stunning with superb quality. Really wish I could have one  Its so nice we can all share our jade dreams and collection here...what a great support group!


----------



## designergoods

Wanted to share that I heard from Allan this past weekend too! Here is my bangle in pre-finished form. It is wet in the picture and he will be working on final shaping and hand sanding this week. Then polish and completion...
Overall, I do like it so far however I thought it would be darker in color with less grain...what do you jadies think?


----------



## Junkenpo

Silver Mom said:


> Where/who did you get these from.  They are gorgeous.  Are they siberian or yukon snow?


 Honestly, I have no idea of their origin but if I had to guess I'd say they are probably siberian.  I purchased them last year from an ebay seller I stumbled across and took a chance on (momsmoney5).  She had no other jade for sale and looked like she mostly resells clothing. The listing said the seller was told the bracelet was from Gump's, though there are no Gump's markings, only the 14k stamp.  The quality & size of the beads and the sturdiness of the gold wire makes me think it's a possibility, though that could be wishful thinking. I'm super happy with it.



2boys_jademommy said:


> Love this set JKP. I like how the beads are spaced apart rather than close together. And so many colours! Hope you find a mid length necklace to add to your set.


  Thanks!  I've been kind of a sucker for listings of bracelets with this wire wrapping instead of knotting for beads, and this is the first necklace I've managed to snag in this style.   I really need to stop looking, but I'm too addicted! lol


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> Honestly, I have no idea of their origin but if I had to guess I'd say they are probably siberian.  I purchased them last year from an ebay seller I stumbled across and took a chance on (momsmoney5).  She had no other jade for sale and looked like she mostly resells clothing. The listing said the seller was told the bracelet was from Gump's, though there are no Gump's markings, only the 14k stamp.  The quality & size of the beads and the sturdiness of the gold wire makes me think it's a possibility, though that could be wishful thinking. I'm super happy with it.
> 
> Thanks!  I've been kind of a sucker for listings of bracelets with this wire wrapping instead of knotting for beads, and this is the first necklace I've managed to snag in this style.   I really need to stop looking, but I'm too addicted! lol


JKP, Super super gorgeous.  What a great buy.  So very happy for you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> I think it looks cool and the black dots in the spinach green reminds me of a darker version of kiwi. Is it nephrite? It looks somewhat similar to the stone Allan had used to make many lovely bangles only darker. The straight edges are modern. I like it





BreadnGem said:


> Btw, Cyanide Rose, you can probably send a message to Yok Dee via Facebook or her website and she will get back to u on the price, shipping, etc. Hope this helps [emoji4]





udalrike said:


> SilverMom, pretty beads!!! Are they from Russia?
> 
> Designer, thanks!
> 
> C Rose, I LOVE your new bangle! Where did you find it? And your dragon and pearl bangle is GORGEOUS!!!!





udalrike said:


>



Thank you 2B! Yup it's nephrite [emoji4]

Thanks BnG, I got it all figured out [emoji2]

Thanks so much Udalrike! I found them all on eBay [emoji5]

That bangle is beautiful Udalrike! I love how the purple almost a kinda creamy look about it! I saw ring on eBay the other day with that stone as well. It's a very uniquely beautiful gem!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

piosavsfan said:


> Wearing my new chunky dark nephrite bangle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3426645



Gorgeous piosavsfan! That bangle was truly meant for you [emoji4]


----------



## udalrike

Designer, what a wonderful blue!!!! GORGEOUS!!!!

C Rose, thanks!! I really like the charoite bangle and although I am actually on a ban I couldn´t resist to get it. Being 50 soon is a good excuse to get one more thing for the birthday... And the size AND the prize were good too....


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3426658





Junkenpo said:


> I like the color and carving on these!
> 
> 
> Unusually for me, I like this one better than the princess.  I think the large grains actually look really great on this width.  What's an approximate price for a bangle this now, do you know?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi bernie!  Nice to see you in this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> The color on this is so interesting. can't wait to see the finished product!



I love both of them Udalrike [emoji173]️

Thanks so much JKP[emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Junkenpo said:


> Also... I found a necklace to match my bracelet!  So now I have the bracelet, this choker length necklace, and the long, tiny multi-strand necklace.  I just have to find an mid-length necklace like the one I gifted to my MIL.





Junkenpo said:


> And more shots of my nephrite beads... Silver Mom's beads made me go haul mine out again.  I love my yukon snow bangle, but I actually think these beads are better quality. I love how bright the green gets when light shines through it.



These beads are gorgeous JKP! Wonderful match but I really love the nephrite beads [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> wow, this thread moves quickly...
> 
> CR, hope you had a great family reunion! Your older carved bangles are simply sweet... The newest one you have coming is amazing in color and carving. Cant wait to see how it looks on you!
> 
> BnG, thank you! Nice to see you around the thread again and appreciate the explanations...love the bangles you shared!
> 
> bernie, great faceted bangle!
> 
> Pio, fabulous new nephrite bangle...great width and fit! Thanks for showing us the boulder options from Allan. I may be standing on my own but I like the first option best due to the intense color and grain, however they are all pretty and which ever you choose will be a gem!
> 
> Uli, your horse pendant is lovely and I really can see the two tone color quite well. I am glad to hear your keeping it!
> 
> JKP, fabulous colored beads and so cool you have a match. I can see the bead size slightly smaller on the bracelet...looks like they were all from the same boulder. Your green beads are strikingly beautiful too!
> 
> LL, those bangles are stunning with superb quality. Really wish I could have one  Its so nice we can all share our jade dreams and collection here...what a great support group!





designergoods said:


> Wanted to share that I heard from Allan this past weekend too! Here is my bangle in pre-finished form. It is wet in the picture and he will be working on final shaping and hand sanding this week. Then polish and completion...
> Overall, I do like it so far however I thought it would be darker in color with less grain...what do you jadies think?
> 
> View attachment 3427611



Thank you so much DG![emoji4]

Your bracelet is amazing!  I love the width and the color [emoji173]️


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Wanted to share that I heard from Allan this past weekend too! Here is my bangle in pre-finished form. It is wet in the picture and he will be working on final shaping and hand sanding this week. Then polish and completion...
> Overall, I do like it so far however I thought it would be darker in color with less grain...what do you jadies think?
> 
> View attachment 3427611


I love the grain pattern on it. Colour is great too. I think it's going to be lovely once it is all polished up


----------



## designergoods

Thank you Uli, CR and 2boys for your comments. A couple of my other friends have the same type of stone made in a bangle and one is dark and the other is lighter....no two are alike so I am very happy to have some light and dark mixed together. Will see how the final look turns out


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Thank you Uli, CR and 2boys for your comments. A couple of my other friends have the same type of stone made in a bangle and one is dark and the other is lighter....no two are alike so I am very happy to have some light and dark mixed together. Will see how the final look turns out



Yes no two are alike which makes it unique and special. Yours seem to have a bluish charcoal cast to it right?
With the Siberian nephrite I've seen vastly different variations and combinations of white, cream, caramel and dark brown. Allan has also sent me a pic of mine and like your picture it is prior to sanding and polishing. Will post later tonight or tomorrow


----------



## designergoods

2boys_jademommy said:


> Yes no two are alike which makes it unique and special. Yours seem to have a bluish charcoal cast to it right?
> With the Siberian nephrite I've seen vastly different variations and combinations of white, cream, caramel and dark brown. Allan has also sent me a pic of mine and like your picture it is prior to sanding and polishing. Will post later tonight or tomorrow


You are so right...no two are alike which makes each one of them that more special! Like you, I have seen a wide range of mixed colors for Siberian white bangles. I really do think yours will be very special and beautiful. I cant wait to see the updated picture of yours. I am not certain of the charcoal/blue cast on mine...will know more when it is polished....btw, I think it is so cool that you, pio and me are having this all done at the same time so we can share and compare


----------



## piosavsfan

designergoods said:


> Wanted to share that I heard from Allan this past weekend too! Here is my bangle in pre-finished form. It is wet in the picture and he will be working on final shaping and hand sanding this week. Then polish and completion...
> Overall, I do like it so far however I thought it would be darker in color with less grain...what do you jadies think?
> 
> View attachment 3427611


It's so pretty! And it looks blue! I want one, too.


----------



## berniechocolate

Wow .. I really can't catch up with this thread . 

Thanks for all the Howdy(s) Jade sistas  

Piosavsfan - your black nephrite us very lovely and shiny . The wide cuff style gives it a modern vibe . Do you find it comfy ? The vivid lavender is yummy ! What shape  are u intending to get Allan to cut the Jade in .

And *LOTSLOVE *

. You really have impeccable taste . Those floating flower jade bangles are TO DIE FOR!!!!  I hope you find your size and get it like immediately ! These are incredibly rare .  I m not sure how much your seller quote u but in Singapore I would have to SELL my house or maybe an arm or Kidney before I can ever afford that !! I hope you make your mind fast and find your size too , it's so amazingly Rare and Beautiful ! Can't wait to see your new goodies ! 

And Junkenpo and Silver mom or for you ladies that enjoy beads . I walk past a jewelry shop and saw this lovely pearls inter strung with jadeite or nephrite beads and thought of your lovely green nephrite beads . Maybe u ladies can do a  mod shot together , a nice string of nephrite fresh green beads look so lovely over the décolletage  




View attachment 3428320


----------



## berniechocolate

Not sure why my second pic isn't showing .  I m posting via apps on the go !  Enjoy ladies


----------



## udalrike

Bernie, lovely pearls and jade! Thanks for the pictures! I pmed you.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Hi Jadies, here is the pic Allan sent me. Just like DG's he still needs to do the final shaping, sanding and polishing. Overall I am quite happy with the look. The proportions are perfect and I hope the fit will be too. As for colour, I also love it but as I mentioned previously about the Siberian white nephrite having so many variations as white, cream, light and dark brown I was hoping / imagining that mine would have more white in it and perhaps more contrast. I did see a Siberian white on the jadedivers facebook page which had the caramel brown colours like mine and I really like it so I am still very happy with it. In fact in time I may even prefer this as. I think sometimes with online orders and especially custom orders you never truly know what to get. I am looking forward to the final finished bangle


----------



## udalrike

WOW!!! 2 boys, you are very lucky to get this wonderful bangle!!!!! CONGRATS!!! I like the colours VERY much!!


----------



## udalrike

Lapislazuli and old nephrite bangle today:


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> WOW!!! 2 boys, you are very lucky to get this wonderful bangle!!!!! CONGRATS!!! I like the colours VERY much!!


Thanks Uli - will post when it's all done  I wish I had a pic of the other side too lol!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Lapislazuli and old nephrite bangle today:
> 
> View attachment 3428605
> View attachment 3428606


I don't recall that nephrite bangle....it's very cool Uli


----------



## crosso

designergoods said:


> Wanted to share that I heard from Allan this past weekend too! Here is my bangle in pre-finished form. It is wet in the picture and he will be working on final shaping and hand sanding this week. Then polish and completion...
> Overall, I do like it so far however I thought it would be darker in color with less grain...what do you jadies think?
> 
> View attachment 3427611


I love it, DG! I think the color will look great with denim and the shaping and proportion are very nice.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Jadies, here is the pic Allan sent me. Just like DG's he still needs to do the final shaping, sanding and polishing. Overall I am quite happy with the look. The proportions are perfect and I hope the fit will be too. As for colour, I also love it but as I mentioned previously about the Siberian white nephrite having so many variations as white, cream, light and dark brown I was hoping / imagining that mine would have more white in it and perhaps more contrast. I did see a Siberian white on the jadedivers facebook page which had the caramel brown colours like mine and I really like it so I am still very happy with it. In fact in time I may even prefer this as. I think sometimes with online orders and especially custom orders you never truly know what to get. I am looking forward to the final finished bangle
> View attachment 3428512


It's really beautiful, 2boys_jademommy!  Just yummy looking! I like the soft color transitions a lot.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

Junkenpo said:


> Also... I found a necklace to match my bracelet!  So now I have the bracelet, this choker length necklace, and the long, tiny multi-strand necklace.  I just have to find an mid-length necklace like the one I gifted to my MIL.


What a find, JKP! Fabulous set!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

piosavsfan said:


> It's 28mm. Very comfortable even though it's so big.
> 
> Allan sent me some choices of stone for my bangle. I really like this one but don't know if there is enough space for a square bangle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3427061


Wow! Love the intense color of the stone, it's going to be gorgeous! [emoji7]

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## designergoods

Bernie, elegant pearls - love the contrast with the jade!

2boys, wowza! I think the bangle is beautiful with the soft shade of brown color and shape....depth looks substantial too. It is certainly coming along very well!

Uli, nice stack! Great texture with the Lapislazuli and carving of the nephrite...you have so many yummy bangles!

Crosso, thank you, will see how the final turns out...drum roll....


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Thank you Crosso and DG for your comments 
Pio - Have you decided which stone to use for your bangle?


----------



## designergoods

Today wearing ******* today along with the other three on the left wrist. First picture indoors, natural lighting. Second shows how she compares in bright outdoor light...interesting how lavender color can dramatically change depending on setting.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Today wearing ******* today along with the other three on the left wrist. First picture indoors, natural lighting. Second shows how she compares in bright outdoor light...interesting how lavender color can dramatically change depending on setting.
> View attachment 3428777
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428778


That is a huge difference in colour. She looks gorgeous everywhere but that pic with the indoor lighting is tdf!!!


----------



## designergoods

2boys_jademommy said:


> That is a huge difference in colour. She looks gorgeous everywhere but that pic with the indoor lighting is tdf!!!


Yes! the color changes so much...makes me never wanting to leave the house


----------



## BreadnGem

designergoods said:


> Today wearing ******* today along with the other three on the left wrist. First picture indoors, natural lighting. Second shows how she compares in bright outdoor light...interesting how lavender color can dramatically change depending on setting.
> View attachment 3428777
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428778



I love this! The pinkish colour is so beautiful. 

It's strange how lavender jade always look so different under different lighting.


----------



## berniechocolate

The pinkish lavender is truly soft and beautiful designer goods .  Cut very dainty in a traditional princess rounds too . It's easily a favorite , which girlie here doesn't think pink is cool ?


----------



## piosavsfan

berniechocolate said:


> Wow .. I really can't catch up with this thread .
> 
> Thanks for all the Howdy(s) Jade sistas
> 
> Piosavsfan - your black nephrite us very lovely and shiny . The wide cuff style gives it a modern vibe . Do you find it comfy ? The vivid lavender is yummy ! What shape  are u intending to get Allan to cut the Jade in .
> 
> And *LOTSLOVE *
> 
> . You really have impeccable taste . Those floating flower jade bangles are TO DIE FOR!!!!  I hope you find your size and get it like immediately ! These are incredibly rare .  I m not sure how much your seller quote u but in Singapore I would have to SELL my house or maybe an arm or Kidney before I can ever afford that !! I hope you make your mind fast and find your size too , it's so amazingly Rare and Beautiful ! Can't wait to see your new goodies !
> 
> And Junkenpo and Silver mom or for you ladies that enjoy beads . I walk past a jewelry shop and saw this lovely pearls inter strung with jadeite or nephrite beads and thought of your lovely green nephrite beads . Maybe u ladies can do a  mod shot together , a nice string of nephrite fresh green beads look so lovely over the décolletage
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428319
> 
> View attachment 3428320


Hi! The chunky bangle is very comfortable.

 Allan got back to me and is able to make a square bangle out of the stone I want. I'm so excited and nervous!


----------



## piosavsfan

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thank you Crosso and DG for your comments
> Pio - Have you decided which stone to use for your bangle?


I love your bangle so far!




I decided on this one. Allan said it is lighter in color than the other stones but I'm just really drawn to it. I doubt the bangle will be as bright as it looks in the picture but something close to that lavender color would be nice. He can also make it square which is great. I hope I love it!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> I love your bangle so far!
> 
> View attachment 3429815
> 
> 
> I decided on this one. Allan said it is lighter in color than the other stones but I'm just really drawn to it. I doubt the bangle will be as bright as it looks in the picture but something close to that lavender color would be nice. He can also make it square which is great. I hope I love it!


Hi Pio! I'm so happy Allan can make a square for you I think it is going to be beautiful. The colour is vibrant and the shape alone will make it unique. Very happy for you Pio - keep us posted on the progress


----------



## designergoods

Thank you Bernie and BnG! I have to admit that I think lavenders are my favorite colors, especially in pink! This is a color that I can have multiples of in my collection and never tire of seeing them... Do any of you have a favorite color that you cant get enough of?

Pio, perfect choice and so happy you can have your desired shape carved out. It will look marvelous on you and one of a kind!


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> Wanted to share that I heard from Allan this past weekend too! Here is my bangle in pre-finished form. It is wet in the picture and he will be working on final shaping and hand sanding this week. Then polish and completion...
> Overall, I do like it so far however I thought it would be darker in color with less grain...what do you jadies think?
> 
> View attachment 3427611


Your new bangle is absolutely stunning congratulations to you [emoji254] [emoji254] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

berniechocolate said:


> Wow .. I really can't catch up with this thread .
> 
> Thanks for all the Howdy(s) Jade sistas
> 
> Piosavsfan - your black nephrite us very lovely and shiny . The wide cuff style gives it a modern vibe . Do you find it comfy ? The vivid lavender is yummy ! What shape  are u intending to get Allan to cut the Jade in .
> 
> And *LOTSLOVE *
> 
> . You really have impeccable taste . Those floating flower jade bangles are TO DIE FOR!!!!  I hope you find your size and get it like immediately ! These are incredibly rare .  I m not sure how much your seller quote u but in Singapore I would have to SELL my house or maybe an arm or Kidney before I can ever afford that !! I hope you make your mind fast and find your size too , it's so amazingly Rare and Beautiful ! Can't wait to see your new goodies !
> 
> And Junkenpo and Silver mom or for you ladies that enjoy beads . I walk past a jewelry shop and saw this lovely pearls inter strung with jadeite or nephrite beads and thought of your lovely green nephrite beads . Maybe u ladies can do a  mod shot together , a nice string of nephrite fresh green beads look so lovely over the décolletage
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428319
> 
> View attachment 3428320


Thank u Bernie chocolate  for your wonderful support . Have to say I'm not into buying jade at this time. all I want to do is share pictures of them with everyone. I'm not into jade, I now get to  see all the jade I wants .so for me that has satisfied my jade addition. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Jadies, here is the pic Allan sent me. Just like DG's he still needs to do the final shaping, sanding and polishing. Overall I am quite happy with the look. The proportions are perfect and I hope the fit will be too. As for colour, I also love it but as I mentioned previously about the Siberian white nephrite having so many variations as white, cream, light and dark brown I was hoping / imagining that mine would have more white in it and perhaps more contrast. I did see a Siberian white on the jadedivers facebook page which had the caramel brown colours like mine and I really like it so I am still very happy with it. In fact in time I may even prefer this as. I think sometimes with online orders and especially custom orders you never truly know what to get. I am looking forward to the final finished bangle
> View attachment 3428512


Looks like two jade sister will be getting there gorgeous bangles from allen.wow. 2boys_jademommy congratulations on your new nephrite bangke absolutely stunning piece of jade.[emoji258][emoji258]

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> Yes! the color changes so much...makes me never wanting to leave the house [emoji14]


Lovely piece designergoods looks so n yummy

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Wow so much activity!! 

2 boys, love the creamy Siberian! I've thought about them before too. 
Pio - that will be such a unique lavender! Is it Turkish jade?

You guys may remember I have a purple obsession. Not jade, but I have an ametrine coming!!


----------



## piosavsfan

*NYC Princess* said:


> Wow so much activity!!
> 
> 2 boys, love the creamy Siberian! I've thought about them before too. [emoji2]
> Pio - that will be such a unique lavender! Is it Turkish jade?
> 
> You guys may remember I have a purple obsession. Not jade, but I have an ametrine coming!!


Yes, it is Turkish Lavender jade.

Your ametrine bangle is gorgeous! Where did you find it?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> Wow so much activity!!
> 
> 2 boys, love the creamy Siberian! I've thought about them before too.
> Pio - that will be such a unique lavender! Is it Turkish jade?
> 
> You guys may remember I have a purple obsession. Not jade, but I have an ametrine coming!!


Thanks NYC Princess  I remember you were considering a Siberian as well. Allan does have more of the stone. 
Is that a floating bit of yellow in there? It's so pretty! Take mod shots when it arrives and I will of mine too!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> Looks like two jade sister will be getting there gorgeous bangles from allen.wow. 2boys_jademommy congratulations on your new nephrite bangke absolutely stunning piece of jade.[emoji258][emoji258]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


Thanks LL!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thanks NYC Princess  I remember you were considering a Siberian as well. Allan does have more of the stone.
> Is that a floating bit of yellow in there? It's so pretty! Take mod shots when it arrives and I will of mine too!



Yes I think so!! It was the nicest of all the bangles and luckily my size. All others were much bigger.

Yes will definitely take mod shots and looking forward to yours too!! I am not supposed to be shopping after recently buying a new Chanel bag and wallet so I will just have to enjoy seeing yours!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

piosavsfan said:


> Yes, it is Turkish Lavender jade.
> 
> Your ametrine bangle is gorgeous! Where did you find it?



Thank you! It is from Reiko crystal in ebay.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> Yes I think so!! It was the nicest of all the bangles and luckily my size. All others were much bigger.
> 
> Yes will definitely take mod shots and looking forward to yours too!! I am not supposed to be shopping after recently buying a new Chanel bag and wallet so I will just have to enjoy seeing yours!


 Yes but Chanel bag and wallet falls under the accessories budget and this is jewellery


----------



## Cyanide Rose

*NYC Princess* said:


> Wow so much activity!!
> 
> 2 boys, love the creamy Siberian! I've thought about them before too.
> Pio - that will be such a unique lavender! Is it Turkish jade?
> 
> You guys may remember I have a purple obsession. Not jade, but I have an ametrine coming!!





2boys_jademommy said:


> Yes but Chanel bag and wallet falls under the accessories budget and this is jewellery



NYC, that is gorgeous! I love ametrine! I collected ametrine gemstones for a while there. It's a great piece [emoji4]

2Bs, that totally made me laugh out loud [emoji1]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Hi Jadies! I received my carved yin yang bangle yesterday and I'm a bit confused. I thought it was nephrite but I've tested it atleast 25 times and it's not coming up nephrite. It's 90 grams and specific gravity comes up as 27. So I keep getting 3.33333333.  Can jadeite be this color? The other thing is the black spots look like oil slicks. It also has some emerald green spots here and there. It was really, really dirty and it took a while to clean. So I put a bit of oil on it last night. It looks so much better clean [emoji4] Has anyone seen a Jade like this? Is there jadeite in this color?  I hope you Jadies do not mind me posting so many photos. Thanks for any help you can give me. Have a wonderful day Jadies [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

A couple more photos. Thank you so much again for any help you can give me [emoji5]


----------



## designergoods

Lots love said:


> Your new bangle is absolutely stunning congratulations to you [emoji254] [emoji254]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app





Lots love said:


> Lovely piece designergoods looks so n yummy
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app



Thank you LL


----------



## designergoods

CR, its beautiful! Love the deep carving, looks so clean with a nice polish, and wouldn't it be cool if it was jade!  I have seen some carved out in that color...very rich green with black spotting. Can you at all see a crystalline structure or is there any other differences you can point out in it  - stone lines, color variations, sharp grain, etc. that would be typical of jade?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> CR, its beautiful! Love the deep carving, looks so clean with a nice polish, and wouldn't it be cool if it was jade!  I have seen some carved out in that color...very rich green with black spotting. Can you at all see a crystalline structure or is there any other differences you can point out in it  - stone lines, color variations, sharp grain, etc. that would be typical of jade?



Hi DG! I do see a couple of of stone lines on the inside of the bangle. I do see the crystalline structure that you spoke of, although I had to look that up first [emoji4] the grain is pretty fine on the carved areas but the inside isn't as nicely polished. I was a little hesitant in contacting the seller because she wasn't the nicest person. She messaged me in the middle of the night saying I'd better make sure it would fit because she doesn't take returns lol. She just said "it's vintage". I do not know much more than that [emoji4]

Edited to add that she said that it was jadeite not nephrite.


----------



## designergoods

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi DG! I do see a couple of of stone lines on the inside of the bangle. I do see the crystalline structure that you spoke of, although I had to look that up first [emoji4] the grain is pretty fine on the carved areas but the inside isn't as nicely polished. I was a little hesitant in contacting the seller because she wasn't the nicest person. She messaged me in the middle of the night saying I'd better make sure it would fit because she doesn't take returns lol. She just said "it's vintage". I do not know much more than that [emoji4]
> 
> Edited to add that she said that it was jadeite not nephrite.


Ok jadeite...It sounds promising. The only thing I would add is if you wanted to test for any color treatments UV lighting (long and short wave),  if there is spiderweb-type etching on the surface, and does it have a chime? This is the best knowledge I can provide...others might have more or better testing options.
It makes it difficult when the seller isn't very workable or friendly. That is why you have us here on the forum. We have each others back!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> Ok jadeite...It sounds promising. The only thing I would add is if you wanted to test for any color treatments UV lighting (long and short wave),  if there is spiderweb-type etching on the surface, and does it have a chime? This is the best knowledge I can provide...others might have more or better testing options.
> It makes it difficult when the seller isn't very workable or friendly. That is why you have us here on the forum. We have each others back!



Thanks so much DG! Surprisingly it didn't glow at all and it has a pretty nice chime. I'm still doing research on the internet though [emoji5]


----------



## designergoods

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks so much DG! Surprisingly it didn't glow at all and it has a pretty nice chime. I'm still doing research on the internet though [emoji5]


I think you have a gorgeous "jade" bangle on your hands 
...may I ask what you use for UV light testing? I would like to get one myself but not sure which one to pursue


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Thanks a bunch DG! I use a uv light pen that I purchased on eBay, about 6 years ago. It fits in your purse or pocket. I mainly used it to see if any diamonds I was interested in had strong blue fluorescence. I don't see the one I purchased on eBay anymore but there are quite a few metal uv pens on eBay. It's definitely good to have because it saved me from buying treated Jade twice [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> I think you have a gorgeous "jade" bangle on your hands
> ...may I ask what you use for UV light testing? I would like to get one myself but not sure which one to pursue



Forgot to quote my reply, sorry about that.


----------



## designergoods

Thank you CR, I will do a search for UV pen. A lot of them only has short or long wave UV, not both...hopefully I can find a small pen size one like yours.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> Thank you CR, I will do a search for UV pen. A lot of them only has short or long wave UV, not both...hopefully I can find a small pen size one like yours.



I can't remember which one, I think long wave? But one is more dangerous than the other.


----------



## designergoods

Cyanide Rose said:


> I can't remember which one, I think long wave? But one is more dangerous than the other.


Trying to remember but I thought it was important to test jade for color treatment with both long and short wave light and making sure it doesn't glow?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Oh, I believe you DG! You definitely have way more knowledge than I do when it come to Jade, for sure [emoji4] My little one kept putting a black light pen toy from crayola to his eye lol. That was the only reason why I mentioned it. I will have to figure out which one I have.     It has detected dye in some cases. I'm confused on which is which, so I will have to look into it further. Thank you for that info DG [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> Trying to remember but I thought it was important to test jade for color treatment with both long and short wave light and making sure it doesn't glow?



Sorry forgot to quote again [emoji17]


----------



## designergoods

Cyanide Rose said:


> Oh, I believe you DG! You definitely have way more knowledge than I do when it come to Jade, for sure [emoji4] My little one kept putting a black light pen toy from crayola to his eye lol. That was the only reason why I mentioned it. I will have to figure out which one I have.     It has detected dye in some cases. I'm confused on which is which, so I will have to look into it further. Thank you for that info DG [emoji5]


Lol, I thought I had it wrong that one of the UV's could cause eye problems or worse yet, cancer! I am learning something all the time with jade ...there is so much to this stone! Thanks for sharing and glad  your DS's eye is okay  
I will keep searching for a UV light...ones I have seen are expensive and I dont need a professional gemologist type...
thanks for your help CR


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> Lol, I thought I had it wrong that one of the UV's could cause eye problems or worse yet, cancer! I am learning something all the time with jade ...there is so much to this stone! Thanks for sharing and glad  your DS's eye is okay
> I will keep searching for a UV light...ones I have seen are expensive and I dont need a professional gemologist type...
> thanks for your help CR



LOL That little one will do what you shouldn't do with a toy  [emoji6]

This is one I just ordered [emoji4]
https://www.ebay.com/itm/150743998157


----------



## designergoods

Cyanide Rose said:


> LOL That little one will do what you shouldn't do with a toy  [emoji6]
> 
> This is one I just ordered [emoji4]
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/150743998157


Lol! ...thanks for the link! I will check it out


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> Lol! ...thanks for the link! I will check it out



Your welcome [emoji4]


----------



## teagansmum

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi Jadies! I received my carved yin yang bangle yesterday and I'm a bit confused. I thought it was nephrite but I've tested it atleast 25 times and it's not coming up nephrite. It's 90 grams and specific gravity comes up as 27. So I keep getting 3.33333333.  Can jadeite be this color? The other thing is the black spots look like oil slicks. It also has some emerald green spots here and there. It was really, really dirty and it took a while to clean. So I put a bit of oil on it last night. It looks so much better clean [emoji4] Has anyone seen a Jade like this? Is there jadeite in this color?  I hope you Jadies do not mind me posting so many photos. Thanks for any help you can give me. Have a wonderful day Jadies [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3430900
> View attachment 3430896
> View attachment 3430897
> View attachment 3430898



That looks jadeite to me and a beauty at that!!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

teagansmum said:


> That looks jadeite to me and a beauty at that!!



Hi teagansmum! Thank you so much. I finally put it on a little while ago and I totally [emoji173]️ it [emoji5] I will take some mod shots when I have better sunlight. Thanks again [emoji4]


----------



## teagansmum

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi teagansmum! Thank you so much. I finally put it on a little while ago and I totally [emoji173]️ it [emoji5] I will take some mod shots when I have better sunlight. Thanks again [emoji4][/QUO
> 
> Is she translucent at all in lighting? From everything you said and her checking out at 3.3333 I bet she's jadeite. if the seller has anymore available, could you pm me!  I've been looking for one very much like it.


----------



## piosavsfan

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi Jadies! I received my carved yin yang bangle yesterday and I'm a bit confused. I thought it was nephrite but I've tested it atleast 25 times and it's not coming up nephrite. It's 90 grams and specific gravity comes up as 27. So I keep getting 3.33333333.  Can jadeite be this color? The other thing is the black spots look like oil slicks. It also has some emerald green spots here and there. It was really, really dirty and it took a while to clean. So I put a bit of oil on it last night. It looks so much better clean [emoji4] Has anyone seen a Jade like this? Is there jadeite in this color?  I hope you Jadies do not mind me posting so many photos. Thanks for any help you can give me. Have a wonderful day Jadies [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3430900
> View attachment 3430896
> View attachment 3430897
> View attachment 3430898


I can't help you with your questions, but that is a really cool and gorgeous bangle! Do you like it?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Yes it is translucent when held by a light, it's a nice emerald green. I will PM you teagansmum [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

piosavsfan said:


> I can't help you with your questions, but that is a really cool and gorgeous bangle! Do you like it?



Thanks so much piosavsfan, I [emoji173]️ it [emoji5]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> A couple more photos. Thank you so much again for any help you can give me [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3430901
> View attachment 3430902
> View attachment 3430903


 Your new carved bangle shines up very nicely The colour made me think of nephrite initially - that and the black markings. But then when I look closely the texture of the stone and your description leads me to think jadeite. Honestly I'm not much help but it's a cool looking bangle


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Your new carved bangle shines up very nicely The colour made me think of nephrite initially - that and the black markings. But then when I look closely the texture of the stone and your description leads me to think jadeite. Honestly I'm not much help but it's a cool looking bangle



Thanks so much 2Bs, I thought the same thing but the seller was adamant about it being jadeite. So I tested yesterday and today and kept getting 3.33, so she was right [emoji4]


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> Ok jadeite...It sounds promising. The only thing I would add is if you wanted to test for any color treatments UV lighting (long and short wave),  if there is spiderweb-type etching on the surface, and does it have a chime? This is the best knowledge I can provide...others might have more or better testing options.
> It makes it difficult when the seller isn't very workable or friendly. That is why you have us here on the forum. We have each others back!


Absolutely designergoods you right on target[emoji257] [emoji257]


----------



## Lots love

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi Jadies! I received my carved yin yang bangle yesterday and I'm a bit confused. I thought it was nephrite but I've tested it atleast 25 times and it's not coming up nephrite. It's 90 grams and specific gravity comes up as 27. So I keep getting 3.33333333.  Can jadeite be this color? The other thing is the black spots look like oil slicks. It also has some emerald green spots here and there. It was really, really dirty and it took a while to clean. So I put a bit of oil on it last night. It looks so much better clean [emoji4] Has anyone seen a Jade like this? Is there jadeite in this color?  I hope you Jadies do not mind me posting so many photos. Thanks for any help you can give me. Have a wonderful day Jadies [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3430900
> View attachment 3430896
> View attachment 3430897
> View attachment 3430898


Congratulations I love the deep green color. It's very possible seller made mistake. And it's jade instead of nepheite which is awesome


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks so much 2Bs, I thought the same thing but the seller was adamant about it being jadeite. So I tested yesterday and today and kept getting 3.33, so she was right [emoji4]


I'm glad you were able to determine that it's jadeite. Its always good to know. The texture does look jadeite to me but the colour and markings threw me off - always so much to learn


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Lots love said:


> Congratulations I love the deep green color. It's very possible seller made mistake. And it's jade instead of nepheite which is awesome





2boys_jademommy said:


> I'm glad you were able to determine that it's jadeite. Its always good to know. The texture does look jadeite to me but the colour and markings threw me off - always so much to learn



Thank you so much LL [emoji4]

Thanks 2Bs, it threw me off too. I totally agree, I need to learn so much more and I thank all the Jadies here for you help [emoji5]


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> Yes but Chanel bag and wallet falls under the accessories budget and this is jewellery



Haha!! Maybe so but I doubt hubby would agree. Or the little one's college fund...


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Cyanide Rose said:


> NYC, that is gorgeous! I love ametrine! I collected ametrine gemstones for a while there. It's a great piece [emoji4]
> 
> 2Bs, that totally made me laugh out loud [emoji1]



Thanks CR!! When I was growing up, I had an ametrine bead bracelet and thought the melding of amethyst and citrine was so interesting! I like the lighter clear ones. Some of Reiko's other ones were darker.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> Haha!! Maybe so but I doubt hubby would agree. Or the little one's college fund...


----------



## Lots love

I love all your ladies latest collection. I'm so happy Allen complicate three Bangle. I can't wait to see them all. Thank you all for your wonderful positive feedback. Very kind of you all.


----------



## Junkenpo

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi Jadies! I received my carved yin yang bangle yesterday and I'm a bit confused. I thought it was nephrite but I've tested it atleast 25 times and it's not coming up nephrite. It's 90 grams and specific gravity comes up as 27. So I keep getting 3.33333333.  Can jadeite be this color? The other thing is the black spots look like oil slicks. It also has some emerald green spots here and there. It was really, really dirty and it took a while to clean. So I put a bit of oil on it last night. It looks so much better clean [emoji4] Has anyone seen a Jade like this? Is there jadeite in this color?  I hope you Jadies do not mind me posting so many photos. Thanks for any help you can give me. Have a wonderful day Jadies



Oooh! mystery!  I'm inclined to say if SG comes up as jadeite, UV reveals no glowing... if there is no spiderwebbing, the grain looks sharp with no jelly-like blobs, and it has a clear chime, then short of sending it to GIA, I'd trust my gut. 

The darker green in your bangle reminds me of The Big Jade's streaks, too. Lemme see if I can pull up a pic....


----------



## Junkenpo

The Big Jade & Smoke (older pic I never posted, before I put her on permanently)






reposts


----------



## Lots love

Junkenpo said:


> The Big Jade & Smoke (older pic I never posted, before I put her on permanently)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reposts


I'm so happy you how smoke is your permitted bangle. Special on your right hand too. I love these pictures of your two bangles together. Junkenpo. (-‿◦)
I admire you for having permit bangle on. I wish I could stick with one like u did. (๑´•  .̫ •ू`๑)I'm so happy for u


----------



## Lots love

Love My black Diamond fits perfectly looks so good [emoji173] [emoji173] had to put her back on. All the postive support help me decide to put her back on.thank u for letting me share [emoji254] [emoji254] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Spring Time

Lots love said:


> Love My black Diamond fits perfectly looks so good [emoji173] [emoji173] had to put her back on. All the postive support help me decide to put her back on.thank u for letting me share [emoji254] [emoji254]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


Dear lots love I love your stack of jade and gold bracelet. Wow looks stunning on you. I've never seen black jade before special diamond cut before.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Junkenpo said:


> The Big Jade & Smoke (older pic I never posted, before I put her on permanently)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reposts



WOW! Gorgeous bangles! Big Jade must be pretty big for smoke to fit inside it! Love the color and the carving [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Lots love said:


> Love My black Diamond fits perfectly looks so good [emoji173] [emoji173] had to put her back on. All the postive support help me decide to put her back on.thank u for letting me share [emoji254] [emoji254]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app



Very pretty LL [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Good morning Jadies! I found something very close to my bangles spots on Ruby Lane. Never seen this kind of Jade before, still researching of course.  The colors of Jade seem endless.


----------



## Lots love

Cyanide Rose said:


> Good morning Jadies! I found something very close to my bangles spots on Ruby Lane. Never seen this kind of Jade before, still researching of course.  The colors of Jade seem endless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431952


Oh boy that a lot for them have cyanide rose you luck on yours plus love the carving on yours

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Imperial Translucent Black Omphacite Jadeite 

Has anybody ever heard of this before? It's beautiful, but this stuff doesn't look real at all, does it? The pendant is $9500 and the cab is $6000. The different kinds of Jade are way to abundant to figure it all out. You could research it forever and then some [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Lots love said:


> Oh boy that a lot for them have cyanide rose you luck on yours plus love the carving on yours
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app



Thanks Lots love [emoji4] Hope you have a great day! TGIF!!


----------



## zipcount

Cyanide Rose said:


> Imperial Translucent Black Omphacite Jadeite
> 
> 
> 
> Has anybody ever heard of this before? It's beautiful, but this stuff doesn't look real at all, does it? The pendant is $9500 and the cab is $6000. The different kinds of Jade are way to abundant to figure it all out. You could research it forever and then some [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3432006
> View attachment 3432007
> View attachment 3432008
> View attachment 3432009


I have one, they are also called inky jadeite.  Was just wearing it yesterday.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Imperial Translucent Black Omphacite Jadeite
> 
> Has anybody ever heard of this before? It's beautiful, but this stuff doesn't look real at all, does it? The pendant is $9500 and the cab is $6000. The different kinds of Jade are way to abundant to figure it all out. You could research it forever and then some [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3432006
> View attachment 3432007
> View attachment 3432008
> View attachment 3432009


Wow the jade is very green with the light shining through it. Not sure if it is real or not.....perhaps another Jadie can help you out  I would however make sure at those prices.


----------



## zipcount

Here are old pictures of my inky jadeite pendant


----------



## teagansmum

Junkenpo said:


> The Big Jade & Smoke (older pic I never posted, before I put her on permanently)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reposts


I never tire of seeing these photos of your two bangles. The second photo is like a dream glow. I'm not one for wearing carved bangles and the ones I've had in the past didn't feel quite right, but Cy encouraged me to buy another from the seller she got hers (thank you Cy) so I"m really excited! I can see why Smoke never comes off! She's beautiful!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

zipcount said:


> Here are old pictures of my inky jadeite pendant
> 
> View attachment 3432021
> View attachment 3432022


I remember this pendant - gorgeous Zip!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

zipcount said:


> Here are old pictures of my inky jadeite pendant
> 
> View attachment 3432021
> View attachment 3432022



Wowzers zipcount that is gorgeous! Thank you for sharing that amazing pendant!  Proof positive, thanks again zipcount [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

teagansmum said:


> I never tire of seeing these photos of your two bangles. The second photo is like a dream glow. I'm not one for wearing carved bangles and the ones I've had in the past didn't feel quite right, but Cy encouraged me to buy another from the seller she got hers (thank you Cy) so I"m really excited! I can see why Smoke never comes off! She's beautiful!



Your welcome teagansmum! I so hope you like it. The coloring is incredible, well so are the carvings  [emoji4]


----------



## zipcount

Yes they do exist.  Thank you for your comps.


2boys_jademommy said:


> I remember this pendant - gorgeous Zip!





Cyanide Rose said:


> Wowzers zipcount that is gorgeous! Thank you for sharing that amazing pendant!  Proof positive, thanks again zipcount [emoji4]


----------



## Silver Mom

Just wanted to share two of my jade pieces that are not jewelry.  Two little sculptures made of jade.  Lavender jade tiger and honey yellow pixiu.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silver Mom said:


> View attachment 3432410
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share two of my jade pieces that are not jewelry.  Two little sculptures made of jade.  Lavender jade tiger and honey yellow pixiu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3432398



They are quite lovely SM, the detailing is amazing!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> View attachment 3432410
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share two of my jade pieces that are not jewelry.  Two little sculptures made of jade.  Lavender jade tiger and honey yellow pixiu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3432398


That honey yellow looks delicious Silver Mom and the lavender oh so sweet


----------



## zipcount

Silver Mom said:


> View attachment 3432410
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share two of my jade pieces that are not jewelry.  Two little sculptures made of jade.  Lavender jade tiger and honey yellow pixiu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3432398


Wow, awesome.


----------



## crosso

Silver Mom said:


> View attachment 3432410
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share two of my jade pieces that are not jewelry.  Two little sculptures made of jade.  Lavender jade tiger and honey yellow pixiu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3432398


What beautiful little protectors you have! Is the lavender one a tiger?


----------



## crosso

Bought a new pendant with grade a cert that I wired (not well, will have to remake when I have time to practice my skills more) to a pink amethyst and silver rosary type chain with a rose quartz bead. Am happy with it for now. It's quite large, but fills a neckline nicely. Seller described the carving as a rose, but I think it is a peony [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Bought a new pendant with grade a cert that I wired (not well, will have to remake when I have time to practice my skills more) to a pink amethyst and silver rosary type chain with a rose quartz bead. Am happy with it for now. It's quite large, but fills a neckline nicely. Seller described the carving as a rose, but I think it is a peony [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3433115


I love it Croso - you always pair your jewellery  so nicely. I like that you chose to wear your new pendant with a shorter delicate necklace. A long necklace would give this a different look. I agree it looks more like a peony than a rose. Pretty shade of lavender


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> I love it Croso - you always pair your jewellery  so nicely. I like that you chose to wear your new pendant with a shorter delicate necklace. A long necklace would give this a different look. I agree it looks more like a peony than a rose. Pretty shade of lavender


Thank you for the nice compliment! I agree, I thought at first I would put it on a longer necklace because of the size. But with the soft color, I liked the contrast of the hefty jade with the more delicate chain. Despite it's size, it still looks feminine and fills a scoop neck or v-neck neckline beautifully - I have a wrap dress it would be perfect with, but not the right color. Oh well, more reason to shop, right?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Thank you for the nice compliment! I agree, I thought at first I would put it on a longer necklace because of the size. But with the soft color, I liked the contrast of the hefty jade with the more delicate chain. Despite it's size, it still looks feminine and fills a scoop neck or v-neck neckline beautifully - I have a wrap dress it would be perfect with, but not the right color. Oh well, more reason to shop, right?


The juxtiposition works beautifuly You never know it just may work with the colour of your wrap dress since the lavender is so sof and if not - you're right it's another reason to shop


----------



## Lots love

aura on my right and black Diamond  on my left
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app
 Can never wear to much jadetie bangles [emoji5]


----------



## Silver Mom

crosso said:


> What beautiful little protectors you have! Is the lavender one a tiger?


You have good eyes crosso.  Tiger it is.


----------



## piosavsfan

I'm still waiting for my bangle from 9SJW. It's been almost two months and they still haven't shipped. Apparently they were having a problem with their equipment and haven't been able to make the matching pendant they offered me for waiting so long. I wish they would keep me updated but instead I have to keep messaging them every week to find out what's going on. It's driving me crazy.

Sent from my 831C using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Junkenpo

Purty jades all!

Here's what's on my left currently:  Super Green.  She's a true white with that bright green spot.  This is really bad, yellow lighting though. There is a stone line on the opposite edge that cannot be felt with nails, but also a surface reaching one that is kind of stained earthy brown.  She's 51.5mm diameter and 12mm thick.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Lots love said:


> aura on my right and black Diamond  on my left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app
> Can never wear to much jadetie bangles [emoji5]



Do you find that jade scratches your love bracelets? I have one permanently on my right wrist and I was afraid of jade being harder scratching it as it slides over it.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> I'm still waiting for my bangle from 9SJW. It's been almost two months and they still haven't shipped. Apparently they were having a problem with their equipment and haven't been able to make the matching pendant they offered me for waiting so long. I wish they would keep me updated but instead I have to keep messaging them every week to find out what's going on. It's driving me crazy.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using PurseForum mobile app


Sorry to hear that Pio. It isn't good Customer Service when you have to keep asking for updates instead of the other way around. I'm sure your bangle and pendant will be totally worth but I know it's frustrating.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Purty jades all!
> 
> Here's what's on my left currently:  Super Green.  She's a true white with that bright green spot.  This is really bad, yellow lighting though. There is a stone line on the opposite edge that cannot be felt with nails, but also a surface reaching one that is kind of stained earthy brown.  She's 51.5mm diameter and 12mm thick.


I love that bright spot of green! Do you tend to wear it so that the dot is facing you to see or outwards? For me whenever I wear jewellery I do it so that the prettiest side faces me so I can enjoy it My friend for example who has a heart ring wears it so the heart faces out whereas I do the opposite. My everyday bangle has a prettier side and it faces me. What do you do? - question is for JKP and all the Jadies


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Junkenpo said:


> Purty jades all!
> 
> Here's what's on my left currently:  Super Green.  She's a true white with that bright green spot.  This is really bad, yellow lighting though. There is a stone line on the opposite edge that cannot be felt with nails, but also a surface reaching one that is kind of stained earthy brown.  She's 51.5mm diameter and 12mm thick.



Beautiful bangle JKP [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> I love that bright spot of green! Do you tend to wear it so that the dot is facing you to see or outwards? For me whenever I wear jewellery I do it so that the prettiest side faces me so I can enjoy it My friend for example who has a heart ring wears it so the heart faces out whereas I do the opposite. My everyday bangle has a prettier side and it faces me. What do you do? - question is for JKP and all the Jadies



2Bs, I totally do the same exact thing.  I feel like I can appreciate its beauty more. I haven't run into anyone wearing Jade at all wear I live. I have had a couple people ask if it's Jade and I've gotten a few compliments but I kinda think that's a good thing because I hate people touching my jewelry. They do that a lot here and it drives me crazy [emoji15] I also turn my bangle back to my favorite spot when I look down at it, ahhh there it is LOL [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

piosavsfan said:


> I'm still waiting for my bangle from 9SJW. It's been almost two months and they still haven't shipped. Apparently they were having a problem with their equipment and haven't been able to make the matching pendant they offered me for waiting so long. I wish they would keep me updated but instead I have to keep messaging them every week to find out what's going on. It's driving me crazy.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using PurseForum mobile app



Sorry to hear that piosavsfan, hopefully you receive it soon. Waiting is tough but I think the wait will be worth it. I hope it is.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> 2Bs, I totally do the same exact thing.  I feel like I can appreciate its beauty more. I haven't run into anyone wearing Jade at all wear I live. I have had a couple people ask if it's Jade and I've gotten a few compliments but I kinda think that's a good thing because I hate people touching my jewelry. They do that a lot here and it drives me crazy [emoji15] I also turn my bangle back to my favorite spot when I look down at it, ahhh there it is LOL [emoji5]


"Ah there it is" made me laugh And yeah touching people's jewelry is a no non lol!
When I was out yesterday I saw someone wearing this gorgeous white nephrite bangle. It must have been at least 20mm and was a heavy duty d shape bangle. I wanted to compliment her and ask her about but didn't. I see a fair amount of jade here and increasingly I am seeing more nephrite. Jadeite is still more popular here. Also my heart sings a little when I see younger women wearing jade.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Compliments are a tough call.  I notice that most people here don't smile at all. They look stressed most of the time. I smile all the time and people always talk to me. When they walk away, my husband or son always ask "do you know them?" Nine chances out of 10, I don't but I'll talk to them LOL I do compliment other people's jewelry often or an outfit. My husband thinks it doesn't bother them because I wear a lot of diamonds, so they don't think I'm trying to rob them LOL. That's a cops mind for ya [emoji4]. I have gotten a couple not so nice responses but it doesn't bother me at all. I'm a kill them with kindness kinda person [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> "Ah there it is" made me laugh And yeah touching people's jewelry is a no non lol!
> When I was out yesterday I saw someone wearing this gorgeous white nephrite bangle. It must have been at least 20mm and was a heavy duty d shape bangle. I wanted to compliment her and ask her about but didn't. I see a fair amount of jade here and increasingly I am seeing more nephrite. Jadeite is still more popular here. Also my heart sings a little when I see younger women wearing jade.



Forgot to quote you in my above response. Ugh I do that a lot [emoji17]


----------



## Lots love

*NYC Princess* said:


> Do you find that jade scratches your love bracelets? I have one permanently on my right wrist and I was afraid of jade being harder scratching it as it slides over it.


No I don't find that at all.mine has such beautiful patinas  now. so I don't notice it,nyc princess .but I normal don't wear jade on my right hand for long periods of time. Thank u for your concern. I greatly appreciate it [emoji254] [emoji254] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Compliments are a tough call.  I notice that most people here don't smile at all. They look stressed most of the time. I smile all the time and people always talk to me. When they walk away, my husband or son always ask "do you know them?" Nine chances out of 10, I don't but I'll talk to them LOL I do compliment other people's jewelry often or an outfit. My husband thinks it doesn't bother them because I wear a lot of diamonds, so they don't think I'm trying to rob them LOL. That's a cops mind for ya [emoji4]. I have gotten a couple not so nice responses but it doesn't bother me at all. I'm a kill them with kindness kinda person [emoji5]


I like your style and I too am a kill them with kindness kinda gal


----------



## piosavsfan

Lavender and grey bangles today!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

piosavsfan said:


> Lavender and grey bangles today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3433868
> View attachment 3433870



Very pretty piosavsfan [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> Lavender and grey bangles today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3433868
> View attachment 3433870


They look lovely together Pio!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Me and my bangles out today. It was sunny out but I'm sitting in the shade eating ice cream with my kids


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3433966
> View attachment 3433965
> 
> Me and my bangles out today. It was sunny out but I'm sitting in the shade eating ice cream with my kids



Nice 2Bs!  The ice cream sounds like a winner too [emoji4]. I love that ring, it looks vintage. You got some nice diamonds there girlie[emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Nice 2Bs!  The ice cream sounds like a winner too [emoji4]. I love that ring, it looks vintage. You got some nice diamonds there girlie[emoji4]


Thanks C Rose! The ring is "vintage" as it is around 35 years old. And the ice cream was yummy - butter pecan


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thanks C Rose! The ring is "vintage" as it is around 35 years old. And the ice cream was yummy - butter pecan



OMG! No way! Hahahaha that's my favorite kind. Just had some myself [emoji5] You're quite welcome 2Bs [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> OMG! No way! Hahahaha that's my favorite kind. Just had some myself [emoji5] You're quite welcome 2Bs [emoji4]


Similar tastes in jade AND ice cream! - Jadies for life lol


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Similar tastes in jade AND ice cream! - Jadies for life lol



LOL I like that! Jadies for life and ice cream [emoji6]


----------



## Lots love

piosavsfan said:


> Lavender and grey bangles today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3433868
> View attachment 3433870


These two are absolutely stunning pieces  together [emoji173] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

Great choice one on each arm love it looks amazing on u 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app
2boys_jademommy [emoji254] [emoji254]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lots love said:


> Great choice one on each arm love it looks amazing on u
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app
> 2boys_jademommy [emoji254] [emoji254]


Thanks LL!! Are you wearing your gorgeous black faceted bangle today?


----------



## Lots love

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thanks LL!! Are you wearing your gorgeous black faceted bangle today?


Yes to be very honest it's the most comfy one I have not to big not to small perfect thickness too I wish I could find another one in different color[emoji7]thank u 2boys_jademommy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## designergoods

Good Morning Jadies! What alluring bangles you all shared, stunning carved figures and beautiful pendant! Gosh, it makes me want to see what others I can find 
Blush, Seasons and Glaceau this morning


----------



## piosavsfan

designergoods said:


> Good Morning Jadies! What alluring bangles you all shared, stunning carved figures and beautiful pendant! Gosh, it makes me want to see what others I can find [emoji14]
> Blush, Seasons and Glaceau this morning
> View attachment 3434453


Your bangles are all my fav colors, so pretty!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> Good Morning Jadies! What alluring bangles you all shared, stunning carved figures and beautiful pendant! Gosh, it makes me want to see what others I can find
> Blush, Seasons and Glaceau this morning
> View attachment 3434453



Gorgeous DG! I think it's great that you can wear a stack so well and on a permanent basis too. I wanna grow up and be just like you [emoji5] They are all beautiful DG!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

So we still have crummy weather and since the sun is taking a bit of a break for a while, I decided to just take some mod shots of my yin yang bangle anyways.  I was inspired by DGs beautiful stack [emoji4] Thanks for letting me share [emoji5]


----------



## designergoods

Pio, thank you  - really admire your stack with your lavender bangle...

CR, thank you - your comment is so sweet & made me laugh. Your new carved bangle is gorgy with deep carving and perfect fit! ...your ring is really pretty too. Is it jade?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> Pio, thank you  - really admire your stack with your lavender bangle...
> 
> CR, thank you - your comment is so sweet & made me laugh. Your new carved bangle is gorgy with deep carving and perfect fit! ...your ring is really pretty too. Is it jade?



Thank you so much DG [emoji5] I really do wish I could wear a stack like you on a regular basis, but I tend to lean on my arm too much. 

Yes, the ring is Jade. You know I love my dragons and came across this ring on eBay. I thought it kinda looked like the dragon and Pearl bracelet [emoji4]


----------



## designergoods

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thank you so much DG [emoji5] I really do wish I could wear a stack like you on a regular basis, but I tend to lean on my arm too much.
> 
> Yes, the ring is Jade. You know I love my dragons and came across this ring on eBay. I thought it kinda looked like the dragon and Pearl bracelet [emoji4]


Wow, what a great find! The color looks so black and your right with the carving...does look like dragon and pearl. Love how it brings out the inky parts from your bangle...


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> Wow, what a great find! The color looks so black and your right with the carving...does look like dragon and pearl. Love how it brings out the inky parts from your bangle...



Thanks DG [emoji5] The listing said vintage onyx ring but I thought I might be Jade, so I took a chance and SG came out the same as the bangle [emoji4]


----------



## designergoods

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks DG [emoji5] The listing said vintage onyx ring but I thought I might be Jade, so I took a chance and SG came out the same as the bangle [emoji4]


Score 
...btw purchased a light today that is dual UV and didnt break the bank


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> Score
> ...btw purchased a light today that is dual UV and didnt break the bank



Cool where did you find it my friend?


----------



## crosso

Cyanide Rose said:


> Cool where did you find it my friend?


Yes, please share where you bought it, I'd like one too!


----------



## designergoods

Cyanide Rose said:


> Cool where did you find it my friend?





crosso said:


> Yes, please share where you bought it, I'd like one too!


Here is the one I purchased. Researching different ones and based on reviews, this one seems good for the price. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Specialized...875324?hash=item4b05718e7c:g:5I4AAOSwgElXh7xi


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> Here is the one I purchased. Researching different ones and based on reviews, this one seems good for the price.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Specialized...875324?hash=item4b05718e7c:g:5I4AAOSwgElXh7xi



Thanks so much DG! That looks like a winner and it's a us seller to boot [emoji4]


----------



## designergoods

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks so much DG! That looks like a winner and it's a us seller to boot [emoji4]


Your welcome! For what I will be using it for (just to test jade) it should do the job


----------



## crosso

designergoods said:


> Here is the one I purchased. Researching different ones and based on reviews, this one seems good for the price.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Specialized...875324?hash=item4b05718e7c:g:5I4AAOSwgElXh7xi


Thank you!


----------



## designergoods

crosso said:


> Thank you!


your welcome too


----------



## crosso

Waa putting away some of my beads today and felt the urge to take a family pic - so here it is! Beads and bangles [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

crosso said:


> Waa putting away some of my beads today and felt the urge to take a family pic - so here it is! Beads and bangles [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434869



That's a beautiful family you got there crosso [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Waa putting away some of my beads today and felt the urge to take a family pic - so here it is! Beads and bangles [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434869


Great picture Crosso! My eyes are particularly drawn to Lila and those lovely lavender beads. Also that chubby minty green princess in the middle. Just beautiful


----------



## designergoods

crosso said:


> Waa putting away some of my beads today and felt the urge to take a family pic - so here it is! Beads and bangles [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434869


TDF all the way! Really like your black and lavender...however each and every one of them are beautiful!


----------



## crosso

Thank you, CR, 2boys_jademommy and DG!


----------



## designergoods

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3433966
> View attachment 3433965
> 
> Me and my bangles out today. It was sunny out but I'm sitting in the shade eating ice cream with my kids


Your two bangles are stunning. The one with a bit of white reminds me of a pond with flowers below and the lavender with bits of green is like the background of a Monet painting - Le Grand Canal (one of my favorite artist)


----------



## designergoods

Lots love said:


> Yes to be very honest it's the most comfy one I have not to big not to small perfect thickness too I wish I could find another one in different color[emoji7]thank u 2boys_jademommy
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


The gold shines like the facet cuts on your bangle - pretty!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Hi Jadies! I hope you don't mind me bugging you with a couple questions [emoji4] I think I finally found silk thread on eBay to match my lavender Jade necklace that I need to restring. My question is about the cleaning of the Jade beads, a couple are really, really dirty. It's an older necklace and the Jade beads have kind of a matte finish. Do any of you Jadies have any suggestions for me on the best way to clean them? I made the horrible mistake of soaking my yin yang bangle in really soapy  water with a ton of dawn foam and forgot about it. The dawn made the bangles flat inside surface a bit dull. The carved parts stayed shiny but I dulled the inner surface below the carving a bit. 

That was pretty upsetting, so I'm trying not to do that with the lavender matte beads. I read online that you can soak them in oil like baby oil (which they say is mineral oil) for like 5 days and then brush it clean with a toothbrush. Has anybody ever tried that before? I did soak them in Palmolive for a bit and all but 4 came out pretty clean. 

If you have any other ideas, I'd love to hear them [emoji4] Thank you so much in advance for any help you can give me  [emoji5]


----------



## designergoods

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi Jadies! I hope you don't mind me bugging you with a couple questions [emoji4] I think I finally found silk thread on eBay to match my lavender Jade necklace that I need to restring. My question is about the cleaning of the Jade beads, a couple are really, really dirty. It's an older necklace and the Jade beads have kind of a matte finish. Do any of you Jadies have any suggestions for me on the best way to clean them? I made the horrible mistake of soaking my yin yang bangle in really soapy  water with a ton of dawn foam and forgot about it. The dawn made the bangles flat inside surface a bit dull. The carved parts stayed shiny but I dulled the inner surface below the carving a bit.
> 
> That was pretty upsetting, so I'm trying not to do that with the lavender matte beads. I read online that you can soak them in oil like baby oil (which they say is mineral oil) for like 5 days and then brush it clean with a toothbrush. Has anybody ever tried that before? I did soak them in Palmolive for a bit and all but 4 came out pretty clean.
> 
> If you have any other ideas, I'd love to hear them [emoji4] Thank you so much in advance for any help you can give me  [emoji5]


Sorry to hear what happened to your bangles. With my knowledge and experience, I try to avoid harsh soaps and detergents. If water and gentle hand scrubbing doesn't cut it I have used a mild soap and soft toothbrush to get into crevices. Gentle scrubbing can help reach tough to get areas and get out dirt and grime. I did this with my new Ming necklace as some of the beads had dirt from the wire work and it came out well.
Good luck and can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> Sorry to hear what happened to your bangles. With my knowledge and experience, I try to avoid harsh soaps and detergents. If water and gentle hand scrubbing doesn't cut it I have used a mild soap and soft toothbrush to get into crevices. Gentle scrubbing can help reach tough to get areas and get out dirt and grime. I did this with my new Ming necklace as some of the beads had dirt from the wire work and it came out well.
> Good luck and can't wait to see how it turns out!



Thanks DG! I'll give it a shot now, since I can't sleep. There is still quite a bit for me to learn about Jade, but that was definitely a lesson learned for sure. I will post pictures when I finish restringing. Thanks again DG and rest well [emoji5]


----------



## designergoods

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks DG! I'll give it a shot now, since I can't sleep. There is still quite a bit for me to learn about Jade, but that was definitely a lesson learned for sure. I will post pictures when I finish restringing. Thanks again DG and rest well [emoji5]


Your welcome. I was thinking that you may want to soak the first bangles that got dull in oil. The detergents may have stripped the moisture and the oil may help replenish it. Maybe try soaking (rubbing in oil to cover surface) for 30 minutes or so and see if that helps. Rinse and wipe down when done. Please know i am no expert but sharing what has worked for me.
I am watching the Olympics so I am up too ☺


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Thanks again DG, I will give that a shot too. I got distracted and forgot about the bangle. Hopefully it helps because I have been wearing the bangle and the ring together since I got the bangle, only taking it off when I bathe. I guess I really don't need to clean it as much as I thought. I will let you know if it helped.

I'm watching the Olympics too [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> Your welcome. I was thinking that you may want to soak the first bangles that got dull in oil. The detergents may have stripped the moisture and the oil may help replenish it. Maybe try soaking (rubbing in oil to cover surface) for 30 minutes or so and see if that helps. Rinse and wipe down when done. Please know i am no expert but sharing what has worked for me.
> I am watching the Olympics so I am up too [emoji5]



Forgot to quote you again. Insomnia is a horrible lol. Thanks again DG [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Your two bangles are stunning. The one with a bit of white reminds me of a pond with flowers below and the lavender with bits of green is like the background of a Monet painting - Le Grand Canal (one of my favorite artist)


Thanks DG the one with a bit of white is always on my left wrist and it does have a very earthy nature look and feel to it. 
The lavender is a bit of a chameleon and in that picture the green showed up more than usual although there is a small green vein that is always there.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi Jadies! I hope you don't mind me bugging you with a couple questions [emoji4] I think I finally found silk thread on eBay to match my lavender Jade necklace that I need to restring. My question is about the cleaning of the Jade beads, a couple are really, really dirty. It's an older necklace and the Jade beads have kind of a matte finish. Do any of you Jadies have any suggestions for me on the best way to clean them? I made the horrible mistake of soaking my yin yang bangle in really soapy  water with a ton of dawn foam and forgot about it. The dawn made the bangles flat inside surface a bit dull. The carved parts stayed shiny but I dulled the inner surface below the carving a bit.
> 
> That was pretty upsetting, so I'm trying not to do that with the lavender matte beads. I read online that you can soak them in oil like baby oil (which they say is mineral oil) for like 5 days and then brush it clean with a toothbrush. Has anybody ever tried that before? I did soak them in Palmolive for a bit and all but 4 came out pretty clean.
> 
> If you have any other ideas, I'd love to hear them [emoji4] Thank you so much in advance for any help you can give me  [emoji5]


Sorry to hear about your bangle. I would try the oil but not for five days. Soak for maybe 20-30 min. You could soak more the next day.
As for the cleaning I agree with DG - soft toothbrush and mild soap should do the trick. Good luck!


----------



## udalrike

2boys_jademommy said:


> Sorry to hear about your bangle. I would try the oil but not for five days. Soak for maybe 20-30 min. You could soak more the next day.
> As for the cleaning I agree with DG - soft toothbrush and mild soap should do the trick. Good luck!


+1


----------



## udalrike

Crosso, wonderful bangles and beads!

Designer, love your stack!


----------



## udalrike

Wearing a serpentine bracelet today:


----------



## udalrike

As I read for the Chinese serpentine is jade too.


----------



## udalrike

A Ming`s serpentine bangle:


----------



## udalrike

Not too beautiful but quite expensive....


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Wearing a serpentine bracelet today:
> 
> View attachment 3435287


That gorgeous green bangle is serpentine ? I would have thought nephrite. From what understand serpentine is similar to nephrite and it certainly looks it in this case.


----------



## udalrike

Left side:


----------



## udalrike

2boys, I did mean the bracelet on the left. The dark bangle is nephrite.


----------



## udalrike

_Great pictures by the way, 2 boys!!!_


----------



## udalrike

I do have a serpentine bangle which I like because of its soft colours:


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> 2boys, I did mean the bracelet on the left. The dark bangle is nephrite.


Oh got it lol


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> _Great pictures by the way, 2 boys!!!_


Thank you Uli!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> Your welcome. I was thinking that you may want to soak the first bangles that got dull in oil. The detergents may have stripped the moisture and the oil may help replenish it. Maybe try soaking (rubbing in oil to cover surface) for 30 minutes or so and see if that helps. Rinse and wipe down when done. Please know i am no expert but sharing what has worked for me.
> I am watching the Olympics so I am up too [emoji5]



Thanks Jadies, I tried the oil and it looked pretty good for a bit. After it dried some areas still look dull. When I rubbed the area with a plain q-tip it shined. So I think it's a layer of soap, just gotta figure out something small to fit in the cracks. The lavender beads look much better. Thanks again [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> Wearing a serpentine bracelet today:
> 
> View attachment 3435287





udalrike said:


> Left side:





udalrike said:


> I do have a serpentine bangle which I like because of its soft colours:
> View attachment 3435289
> 
> 
> Hi Udalrike, good to see you and your pretty bangles. The wider serpentine has a really cool texture to it. The turtle? one looks like nephrite, they all look great together [emoji4]


----------



## Junkenpo

udalrike said:


> A Ming`s serpentine bangle:



Uli, mother of dragons, I saw this dragon bracelet and dragon bracelet auction (same seller) and thought of you.   

Love all the jades today!  I wore my black suite yesterday (ring, earrings, bead necklace) and I'm wearing small green teardrops & Li'l donut today.  I haven't decided on the bangle for the right hand yet, but probably my white carved, Elsa.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Junkenpo said:


> Uli, mother of dragons, I saw this dragon bracelet and dragon bracelet auction (same seller) and thought of you.
> 
> Love all the jades today!  I wore my black suite yesterday (ring, earrings, bead necklace) and I'm wearing small green teardrops & Li'l donut today.  I haven't decided on the bangle for the right hand yet, but probably my white carved, Elsa.



Very pretty JKP! Is this considered icy Jade?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Uli, mother of dragons, I saw this dragon bracelet and dragon bracelet auction (same seller) and thought of you.
> 
> Love all the jades today!  I wore my black suite yesterday (ring, earrings, bead necklace) and I'm wearing small green teardrops & Li'l donut today.  I haven't decided on the bangle for the right hand yet, but probably my white carved, Elsa.


I love the earrings JKP and Elsa will look great with your ensemble  The chain through the donut is so simple and cool at the same time.


----------



## designergoods

Uli, nice bangle stacks. I really like those beads...the shape, carving and color is so different and unique

JKP, love that little jade doughnut and perfect as a pendant. The earrings are pretty too and like how they wrap around the ear.

CR, glad everything is going well for your bangle and ring! I stayed up way too late watching swimming and women's volleyball last night...


----------



## fanofjadeite

udalrike said:


> Wearing a serpentine bracelet today:
> 
> View attachment 3435287


i love that serpentine bracelet, uli  it looks so much like nephrite


----------



## crosso

Today's jade: Tendril and pendant 








Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Today's jade: Tendril and pendant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Gorgeous Crosso! I love the mini bead necklace with your pendant and Tendrils looks lovely She has more of the green in her today.


----------



## designergoods

crosso said:


> Today's jade: Tendril and pendant
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Soft, pretty pastels for a summer day!


----------



## luckybunny

love seeing everyone's gorgeous jade pieces!!!
here's my sunny nephrite on the mat.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

luckybunny said:


> love seeing everyone's gorgeous jade pieces!!!
> here's my sunny nephrite on the mat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436781


You are a lucky bunny Sunny is unbelievably gorgeous. Perfect name for her too with that little yellow ray of sun on her.


----------



## crosso

luckybunny said:


> love seeing everyone's gorgeous jade pieces!!!
> here's my sunny nephrite on the mat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436781


There she is! One of my 3 favorite nephrite bangles  (Silver Mom's square bright green and Beadweaver's lovely d-shaped green being the other 2). Just gorgeous! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Today I felt like wearing a long neglected princess. She has a couple of stone lines which can't be felt and a tiny brown dot which you can see in this pic.


----------



## designergoods

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3436816
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I felt like wearing a long neglected princess. She has a couple of stone lines which can't be felt and a tiny brown dot which you can see in this pic.


Beautiful bangle and it almost seems to have faint lavender with green?...love her beauty mark too
I also find it difficult to give all my jade equal attention especially when I have some I wear 24\7. My right wrist is designated bangle swapper. How many bangles do you have?


----------



## designergoods

luckybunny said:


> love seeing everyone's gorgeous jade pieces!!!
> here's my sunny nephrite on the mat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436781


Lovely bangle and yoga action shot! The color is TDF


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Beautiful bangle and it almost seems to have faint lavender with green?...love her beauty mark too
> I also find it difficult to give all my jade equal attention especially when I have some I wear 24\7. My right wrist is designated bangle swapper. How many bangles do you have?


DG - My right wrist is the designated bangle swapper too lol! I have 5 jadeite bangles and 1 nephrite plus the nephrite from Allan. I also have 2 other jade bangles but I don't count them as I am amost certain they are treated. 
It is difficult to give equal attention especially since I don't stack. Nowadays I usually wear the black nephrite for days or weeks at a time and when I do switch it up it is only for 1-2 days and then back to black.  It will be interesting to see if I will wear my bangle from Allan more


----------



## udalrike

2boys, love your princess!!!
Junkenpo, thanks for showing me the dragon bracelets! They are beautiful, especially the first one but I am on a shopping diet right now....
You have wonderful jades!
Luckybunny, just WOW!!!


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

I remember that Allan once sold a rhodonite bangle. Mine is not from him but I like it very much.


----------



## udalrike

It is also my right wrist where I don´t wear permanent bangles....


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3437164


Great colour combo Uli!! That reflection on the green bangle is amazing - great shine  Is the pink rhodonite?


----------



## designergoods

2boys_jademommy said:


> DG - My right wrist is the designated bangle swapper too lol! I have 5 jadeite bangles and 1 nephrite plus the nephrite from Allan. I also have 2 other jade bangles but I don't count them as I am amost certain they are treated.
> It is difficult to give equal attention especially since I don't stack. Nowadays I usually wear the black nephrite for days or weeks at a time and when I do switch it up it is only for 1-2 days and then back to black.  It will be interesting to see if I will wear my bangle from Allan more


It sounds like you have a great collection! I wish I could wear all mine all the time so the jade gets the benefit of all the pretty changes that jade goes through when worn. I must slow down my collection...and I am curious if I will wear mine from Allan a lot too


----------



## designergoods

Uli, gorgeous, wide stack today! I really like the width of your green nephrite against the pink and soft white


----------



## Redkoi01

I am so sad. My bangle fell while I was putting it in a safe place to avoid damage...


----------



## Junkenpo

Redkoi01 said:


> I am so sad. My bangle fell while I was putting it in a safe place to avoid damage...


Ahh! So sad. Is it broken or still connected? There is an Etsy seller some jadies here have had good work done for banding.


----------



## Redkoi01

Junkenpo said:


> Ahh! So sad. Is it broken or still connected? There is an Etsy seller some jadies here have had good work done for banding.


Still connected but my chinese friend told me not to keep it to place it back in the soil...


----------



## udalrike

Sorry to hear this, Redkoi....

Thanks, Designer and 2boys! Yes, it is rhodonite and I am not sure if I like this one better or the charoite bangle which came today:


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> Still connected but my chinese friend told me not to keep it to place it back in the soil...


Hi Red, I'm sorry to hear about your broken bangle. Interesting that your friend said to place it back in the soil. Are you going to do that?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Sorry to hear this, Redkoi....
> 
> Thanks, Designer and 2boys! Yes, it is rhodonite and I am not sure if I like this one better or the charoite bangle which came today:
> View attachment 3437830
> View attachment 3437831


 Hey Uli, I like them both but I think I like the rhodonite more only because I love pink


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, 2 boys! I wear the rhodonite again on the right and the charoite on the left:


----------



## udalrike




----------



## Redkoi01

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Red, I'm sorry to hear about your broken bangle. Interesting that your friend said to place it back in the soil. Are you going to do that?


I think I am, even though it is still connected the chime is completely gone. I had also been told that the protective properties of the bangle are gone.


----------



## udalrike

You still have your beautiful bangle in your avatar, Redkoi.....


----------



## designergoods

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3437934
> View attachment 3437935


Beauty shots! The purple color and texture are so cool and vibrant!


Redkoi01 said:


> I think I am, even though it is still connected the chime is completely gone. I had also been told that the protective properties of the bangle are gone.


Sorry to hear what happened, my heart goes out to you.
...It makes me wonder if hinged bangles still have their protective properties because they are sliced. Would you at all consider maybe saving the pieces and perhaps making a pendant?


----------



## designergoods

Wearing Galadriel today, my only hinged bangle


----------



## designergoods

Been enjoying the Olympics!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Been enjoying the Olympics!
> 
> View attachment 3438146


Love this photo!! I love watching the Olympics too


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> I think I am, even though it is still connected the chime is completely gone. I had also been told that the protective properties of the bangle are gone.


I have heard that too Red but it's really what you feel comfortable with.


----------



## designergoods

2boys_jademommy said:


> Love this photo!! I love watching the Olympics too


Thank you ...Olympics have been so exciting to watch I had to add a bit of jade cheer!

....to add I watched the Chinese women's beach volleyball competing with their green jade pendants on


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Thank you ...Olympics have been so exciting to watch I had to add a bit of jade cheer!
> 
> ....to add I watched the Chinese women's beach volleyball competing with their green jade pendants on


Really?!? I missed it! Will have to find it online. How cool is that! - as cool as when they added nephrite to the medals in the 2008 olympics in Beijing
Edited to add I just googled the images


----------



## Redkoi01

I decided to let go of broken bangle. Do not feel comfortable using the broken pieces. 
I am waring this one today. It is not as clean as the other but has a deep green vein. And two small deep red ones.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> I decided to let go of broken bangle. Do not feel comfortable using the broken pieces.
> I am waring this one today. It is not as clean as the other but has a deep green vein. And two small deep red ones.


I don't blame you it's a personal choice. Not sure what I'd do probably the same as you. 
This bangle is beautiful too. It looks to be a brighter green one one side and more muted on the other with the brown dot and slash of red. What personality!


----------



## Redkoi01

This is me and my older daughter. I love that I found 2 with a red vein. 
And yes the bangle I am wearing today is very unique. It has 2 veins of green of 2 different shades. 2 spots of red, a small patch of lavender and some yellow too.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> This is me and my older daughter. I love that I found 2 with a red vein.
> And yes the bangle I am wearing today is very unique. It has 2 veins of green of 2 different shades. 2 spots of red, a small patch of lavender and some yellow too.


Aww matching mother daughter bangles the red spots do add to the visual interest of the bangle and both have bright green dots too. Very nice


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Hey Jadies I'm on the road right now on our way to Myrtle Beach!! It's a 15 hour drive and so we will do it in two days. Will still check in but not as often. Hope you all have a great weekend


----------



## Redkoi01

I am so happy I found a new bangle that is so similar to the one that broke yesterday!!
And I buried the broken one in a garden next to the koi pond.


----------



## Junkenpo

That sounds quite poetic!   In a garden next to koi sounds very relaxing. 

I kept my broken bangle.  At some point, I will look into the cost of banding it with silver maybe, or sell it.


----------



## Lots love

Redkoi01 said:


> This is me and my older daughter. I love that I found 2 with a red vein.
> And yes the bangle I am wearing today is very unique. It has 2 veins of green of 2 different shades. 2 spots of red, a small patch of lavender and some yellow too.


What nice idea that u both have a jadeite Bangles Seth to wear .I love that idea.looks lovely on you both.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

Redkoi01 said:


> I decided to let go of broken bangle. Do not feel comfortable using the broken pieces.
> I am waring this one today. It is not as clean as the other but has a deep green vein. And two small deep red ones.


Sorry to hear about your broken jadetie bangle .I'm glad you found another one [emoji41]

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> Been enjoying the Olympics!
> 
> View attachment 3438146


I love your idea you made my day thank you for sharing you f gorgeous collection [emoji7] [emoji7] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Junkenpo

My two favorites layered today.  Monkey & ruyi pendant and tiffany ladybug.  The heart used to be an earring. I lost its mate & got it converted to a pendant.


----------



## Redkoi01

I am in love with how translucent this bangle is and the fact that my daughter bought if for me because she saw I was so sad the other bangle broke.


----------



## Lots love

Redkoi01 said:


> I am in love with how translucent this bangle is and the fact that my daughter bought if for me because she saw I was so sad the other bangle broke.


Oh that was wondering sweet of her[emoji173] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> I am in love with how translucent this bangle is and the fact that my daughter bought if for me because she saw I was so sad the other bangle broke.


It's beautiful and that much more special since your daughter bought it for you


----------



## Junkenpo

Happy Wednesday jadies!  It's a short week at work for me this week. 

Friday will be a state holiday here in Hawaii -- Admissions ("Statehood") Day will be observed in recognition of when Hawaii become the 50th state of the USA.  So strange to think about how there are still so many people who lived through Hawaii being a Territory.

black bangle today!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Happy Wednesday jadies!  It's a short week at work for me this week.
> 
> Friday will be a state holiday here in Hawaii -- Admissions ("Statehood") Day will be observed in recognition of when Hawaii become the 50th state of the USA.  So strange to think about how there are still so many people who lived through Hawaii being a Territory.
> 
> black bangle today!


Enjoy your short work week JKP - interesting piece of history. I love the strength of this carved bangle. 
On a quick side note it is so hot here in Myrtle Beach! It's not as busy because I believe the kids went back to school today. We are having a great vacation Have yet to see any jade wearers here


----------



## piosavsfan

Good news - Allan has started cutting my bangle! Haven't seen any pics yet though.

Sent from my 831C using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Anne Martens

I had some wonderful Jade pieces that I had collected over the years, even inherited Imperial Jade from my Great Grandma.  Selling my Jade in the early 2000s is one of my regrets in life.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> Good news - Allan has started cutting my bangle! Haven't seen any pics yet though.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using PurseForum mobile app


That's great news Pio! I haven't heard from Allan since he sent me the pic of my bangle which at that time needed to be polished. Wonder if DG has heard from him...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Anne Martens said:


> I had some wonderful Jade pieces that I had collected over the years, even inherited Imperial Jade from my Great Grandma.  Selling my Jade in the early 2000s is one of my regrets in life.


That is too bad but perhaps you can start a new collection...It's never too late for jade karma. I hope your pieces went to someone who truly loves them and that you start anew


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Anne Martens said:


> I had some wonderful Jade pieces that I had collected over the years, even inherited Imperial Jade from my Great Grandma.  Selling my Jade in the early 2000s is one of my regrets in life.



I did the same thing before I acquired a fondness for Jade. You could certainly start a new collection, I did [emoji4]


----------



## designergoods

Good Morning Jadies! I havent checked in for a long time as my DS has been very sick but is now starting to get better.

I am getting caught up and have enjoyed everyone's beautiful bangles and pendants! 
Pio, so glad your bangle is in the works! I haven't heard any updates from Allan yet. 
2boys, hope your having a great trip and drive safe.


----------



## piosavsfan

2boys_jademommy said:


> That's great news Pio! I haven't heard from Allan since he sent me the pic of my bangle which at that time needed to be polished. Wonder if DG has heard from him...


I emailed him to check when he might start working on it and was surprised that he already had. I bet yours will be ready soon!


----------



## designergoods

wearing one of my moss agate bangles today...agate pairs well with jade too!


----------



## Junkenpo

Last week I was wearing PL because I needed calm... Tues/Wednesday I wore the black carved, Opeapea and I think it helped deflect negativity.  I had meetings with some angry, frustrated colleagues. And yesterday I switched to Cat (YS nephrite) because the deep green makes me think of positive growth and general goodwill. I was in a good mood all day. lol  People were commenting on it.


----------



## Junkenpo

Felt like stacking today!

I added Lippy and Baby Jade to Cat.


----------



## teagansmum

Hello ladies! Been busy with job changes and need to get caught up with posts, but for now I'll post a photo of my newest family member. I've named her mystique as her carvings seem mystical to me. Thank you Cy for helping me make a decision to buy her.


----------



## designergoods

teagansmum said:


> Hello ladies! Been busy with job changes and need to get caught up with posts, but for now I'll post a photo of my newest family member. I've named her mystique as her carvings seem mystical to me. Thank you Cy for helping me make a decision to buy her.


ooooh so pretty! The carvings are gorgeous and the way the brown carving is brought out of the green/blue is indeed mystical. Love


----------



## Cyanide Rose

teagansmum said:


> Hello ladies! Been busy with job changes and need to get caught up with posts, but for now I'll post a photo of my newest family member. I've named her mystique as her carvings seem mystical to me. Thank you Cy for helping me make a decision to buy her.



You quite welcome teagansmum [emoji4] She sure is pretty! The color combination and the carvings are like nothing I've ever seen before. Quite mystical indeed. I'm so glad you are happy with her [emoji5]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Good Morning Jadies! I havent checked in for a long time as my DS has been very sick but is now starting to get better.
> 
> I am getting caught up and have enjoyed everyone's beautiful bangles and pendants!
> Pio, so glad your bangle is in the works! I haven't heard any updates from Allan yet.
> 2boys, hope your having a great trip and drive safe.


DG I'm sorry to hear your son was sick and hope he is doing well now. It's not easy when they are sick.
I am having a wonderful trip and will be home tonight.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Last week I was wearing PL because I needed calm... Tues/Wednesday I wore the black carved, Opeapea and I think it helped deflect negativity.  I had meetings with some angry, frustrated colleagues. And yesterday I switched to Cat (YS nephrite) because the deep green makes me think of positive growth and general goodwill. I was in a good mood all day. lol  People were commenting on it.


I love that you and some of the Jadies here are so intuned with the colours of your jade and the strengths and mood it creates. I wish I were able to feel that. The closest thing I get to this is just feeling a pull to wear certain bangles more than others.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> Hello ladies! Been busy with job changes and need to get caught up with posts, but for now I'll post a photo of my newest family member. I've named her mystique as her carvings seem mystical to me. Thank you Cy for helping me make a decision to buy her.


It's like 2 bangles in 1 What are the carvings of?
Best of luck Tea with your new job by the way


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Lots of pics! Finally went to the post office to pick up my ametrine. There were some yellow bits in the seller's pic but it's rainy here today. I still really like it. If it's sunny tomorrow, I'll see if it looks different. Please excuse my manicure...in desperate need of an appointment tomorrow.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

*NYC Princess* said:


> Lots of pics! Finally went to the post office to pick up my ametrine. There were some yellow bits in the seller's pic but it's rainy here today. I still really like it. If it's sunny tomorrow, I'll see if it looks different. Please excuse my manicure...in desperate need of an appointment tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444944
> View attachment 3444945
> View attachment 3444947
> View attachment 3444948
> View attachment 3444949



Gorgeous bangle NYC [emoji4] Never seen an amethyst bangle before, it's a substantial one at that. Very nice!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Cyanide Rose said:


> Gorgeous bangle NYC [emoji4] Never seen an amethyst bangle before, it's a substantial one at that. Very nice!



Thank you!! It's actually ametrine, which is amethyst mixed with citrine. I recall fanofjadeite had an amethyst bangle.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

fanofjadeite said:


> its a amethyst bangle, designergoods. i've been wanting one for the longest time. its inner diameter is 58mm, 15mm wide and 9mm thick. i was looking at this one and another with inner diameter 56mm. i finally decided on this one so that i can stack it with other bangles.



Did you receive your amethyst yet? [emoji3] Does it having a wider diameter make it easier to stack? I would be afraid of one or another bangle cracking or chipping.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

*NYC Princess* said:


> Thank you!! It's actually ametrine, which is amethyst mixed with citrine. I recall fanofjadeite had an amethyst bangle.



Ah yes! My apologies [emoji4]


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Sun came out!! More photo overload.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Cyanide Rose said:


> Ah yes! My apologies [emoji4]



Ha well not technically inaccurate since it does have amethyst in it


----------



## teagansmum

*NYC Princess* said:


> Lots of pics! Finally went to the post office to pick up my ametrine. There were some yellow bits in the seller's pic but it's rainy here today. I still really like it. If it's sunny tomorrow, I'll see if it looks different. Please excuse my manicure...in desperate need of an appointment tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444944
> View attachment 3444945
> View attachment 3444947
> View attachment 3444948
> View attachment 3444949



I am beyond amazed at the beauty of your new bangle! I can just imagine the light flowing through at different angles acting like a prism. I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## teagansmum

2boys_jademommy said:


> It's like 2 bangles in 1 What are the carvings of?
> Best of luck Tea with your new job by the way


Thank you 2boys. The carvings are of two bats, a few ruyi , Chinese coins, a mouse, clouds, and some other designs I'm not sure of what they are.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

teagansmum said:


> I am beyond amazed at the beauty of your new bangle! I can just imagine the light flowing through at different angles acting like a prism. I've never seen anything like it.



Thank you!! I've never seen an ametrine bangle before either. In general, I don't see many bangles being made of non jade, why is that? Especially given the price difference, why are they not more popular? Ametrine has a 7 on the moh scale so it seems as durable if not slightly more than jadeite/nephrite.


----------



## fanofjadeite

*NYC Princess* said:


> Thank you!! It's actually ametrine, which is amethyst mixed with citrine. I recall fanofjadeite had an amethyst bangle.


your ametrine is gorgeous!!  i am still waiting for my amethyst. i hope it will be here soon.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

fanofjadeite said:


> your ametrine is gorgeous!!  i am still waiting for my amethyst. i hope it will be here soon.



Oh where are you based if you don't mind my asking? I'm in NY (ha if it's not obvious), and I thought I ordered after you. Mine arrived early in the week but I didn't have a chance to go pick it up.


----------



## fanofjadeite

*NYC Princess* said:


> Oh where are you based if you don't mind my asking? I'm in NY (ha if it's not obvious), and I thought I ordered after you. Mine arrived early in the week but I didn't have a chance to go pick it up.


i'm in singapore, but mail from china can sometimes take a long time to get here. i once waited more than 10 weeks for a bangle to arrive from china.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

fanofjadeite said:


> i'm in singapore, but mail from china can sometimes take a long time to get here. i once waited more than 10 weeks for a bangle to arrive from china.



Wow I would have thought it would be faster within Asia!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> Thank you!! I've never seen an ametrine bangle before either. In general, I don't see many bangles being made of non jade, why is that? Especially given the price difference, why are they not more popular? Ametrine has a 7 on the moh scale so it seems as durable if not slightly more than jadeite/nephrite.


I've wondered that myself.... I've seen Quartz bangles and agate but there are many other stones that could be made into beautiful bangles - not sure why they aren't. 
Your Ametrine is gorgeous.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> I've wondered that myself.... I've seen Quartz bangles and agate but there are many other stones that could be made into beautiful bangles - not sure why they aren't.
> Your Ametrine is gorgeous.



I suppose jade has cultural significance in China but I feel like a lot of "younger" wearers wear jade bangles for fashion. And with the price commanded for nicer pieces, I would have thought bangles of other materials would be more popular. In the "west", these materials are more often used in other jewelry too and perhaps attract new solid bangle wearers. Bangles in the west that are worn snug are not as common a piece of jewelry.


----------



## designergoods

I had invested in a dual UV light (long and short wave) to test my bangles. All my jadeite tested fine. However, one my nephrite bangles fluoresced. After some research, I wouldn't think that nephrite should do this unless it is treated. My bangle came from a reputable seller, 3Jade, along with a certificate that checked out. Therefore, I wrote the seller and shared my results to see their response.

They replied, "The jade bangle is natural nephrite jade without any treatment. We bought the rock and made the bangle. There is no doubt that it is natural material without any treatment. After received your email, I also did some research regarding jade fluorescence. I did not find any information regarding black nephrite. There are lots of information regarding jadeite, and different color jadeite has different fluorescence. The jade certificate of authenticity also shows the bangle is not natural jade. The “REMARK” on the certificate is ****, it means it is natural. If the color is not natural, the remark will be “颜色成因未定”, it means “the cause of color is unknown”."

Overall, I wanted to share this with you and that maybe nephrite can fluoresce (?) along with what my bangle looked like under UV. At this point I am not sure what to do what to think. I guess I will accept their reply and move on.


----------



## designergoods

*NYC Princess* said:


> Sun came out!! More photo overload.
> 
> View attachment 3445009
> View attachment 3445010
> View attachment 3445011
> View attachment 3445013


Lovely bangle! So icy!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> I had invested in a dual UV light (long and short wave) to test my bangles. All my jadeite tested fine. However, one my nephrite bangles fluoresced. After some research, I wouldn't think that nephrite should do this unless it is treated. My bangle came from a reputable seller, 3Jade, along with a certificate that checked out. Therefore, I wrote the seller and shared my results to see their response.
> 
> They replied, "The jade bangle is natural nephrite jade without any treatment. We bought the rock and made the bangle. There is no doubt that it is natural material without any treatment. After received your email, I also did some research regarding jade fluorescence. I did not find any information regarding black nephrite. There are lots of information regarding jadeite, and different color jadeite has different fluorescence. The jade certificate of authenticity also shows the bangle is not natural jade. The “REMARK” on the certificate is ****, it means it is natural. If the color is not natural, the remark will be “颜色成因未定”, it means “the cause of color is unknown”."
> 
> Overall, I wanted to share this with you and that maybe nephrite can fluoresce (?) along with what my bangle looked like under UV. At this point I am not sure what to do what to think. I guess I will accept their reply and move on.
> 
> View attachment 3445932
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445933


Thank you DG for sharing what you learned. So does that mean that black nephrite can show florescence but still be natural and untreated?


----------



## designergoods

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thank you DG for sharing what you learned. So does that mean that black nephrite can show florescence but still be natural and untreated?


Your welcome! I am not an expert but according to the seller it can. I wouldn't think much nephrite would be treated to begin with but who knows whats out there


----------



## *NYC Princess*

designergoods said:


> Lovely bangle! So icy!



Thank you!! I'm quite pleased with my purple fix which I didn't have to pay an arm and leg for!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

designergoods said:


> I had invested in a dual UV light (long and short wave) to test my bangles. All my jadeite tested fine. However, one my nephrite bangles fluoresced. After some research, I wouldn't think that nephrite should do this unless it is treated. My bangle came from a reputable seller, 3Jade, along with a certificate that checked out. Therefore, I wrote the seller and shared my results to see their response.
> 
> They replied, "The jade bangle is natural nephrite jade without any treatment. We bought the rock and made the bangle. There is no doubt that it is natural material without any treatment. After received your email, I also did some research regarding jade fluorescence. I did not find any information regarding black nephrite. There are lots of information regarding jadeite, and different color jadeite has different fluorescence. The jade certificate of authenticity also shows the bangle is not natural jade. The “REMARK” on the certificate is ****, it means it is natural. If the color is not natural, the remark will be “颜色成因未定”, it means “the cause of color is unknown”."
> 
> Overall, I wanted to share this with you and that maybe nephrite can fluoresce (?) along with what my bangle looked like under UV. At this point I am not sure what to do what to think. I guess I will accept their reply and move on.
> 
> View attachment 3445932
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445933



I guess it depends how much you paid for it and whether you think it is worth getting tested. If it's not too dear, maybe just love it for how it looks and set the question aside.


----------



## Junkenpo

Ahh... I wish clairejune was still here and posting regularly.  I bet she would know a logical answer to the fluorescing.  Is it the whole bangle glowing, or just spots?  If it is just spots, I wonder if it is the wax that's fluorescing or maybe some minerals that are mixed into the nephrite?


----------



## fanofjadeite

my amethyst finally arrived today. i shd have choose the 56mm instead. this one is a little too big, but i still love it.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> my amethyst finally arrived today. i shd have choose the 56mm instead. this one is a little too big, but i still love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3446374
> View attachment 3446375
> View attachment 3446376
> View attachment 3446377


It looks great Fan! I love the purple and the patterns within the stone. It doesn't seem too big in this pic- what size it this? Are you able to exchange for the 56 mm? There is a shop in Barefoot Landing, Myrtle Beach which sold dif kinds of rocks and jewellery made of stones and I saw a lot of amethyst. No bangles but they had earrings and pendants.
Both your amethyst bangle and NYC's Ametrine are gorgeous alternatives to lavender jade. More of a purple punch


----------



## *NYC Princess*

fanofjadeite said:


> my amethyst finally arrived today. i shd have choose the 56mm instead. this one is a little too big, but i still love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3446374
> View attachment 3446375
> View attachment 3446376
> View attachment 3446377



Very nice! The color is so intense. I don't think it looks too big either but as 2boys said, can you exchange it?


----------



## designergoods

*NYC Princess* said:


> I guess it depends how much you paid for it and whether you think it is worth getting tested. If it's not too dear, maybe just love it for how it looks and set the question aside.


Your right! I think I will just accept and enjoy wearing her. It is not worth the effort to getting it certified again to me. No matter, I think she is beautiful!
Here she is paired with ******* today


----------



## designergoods

Junkenpo said:


> Ahh... I wish clairejune was still here and posting regularly.  I bet she would know a logical answer to the fluorescing.  Is it the whole bangle glowing, or just spots?  If it is just spots, I wonder if it is the wax that's fluorescing or maybe some minerals that are mixed into the nephrite?


I know where is Claire! There are only spots glowing, not the entire bangle. It could well be indeed other minerals mixed in with the nephrite but still be considered nephrite. It actually looks kind of cool with the spots glowing and I can see the areas of where it would glow in bright light.


fanofjadeite said:


> my amethyst finally arrived today. i shd have choose the 56mm instead. this one is a little too big, but i still love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3446374
> View attachment 3446375
> View attachment 3446376
> View attachment 3446377


Nice fano! So vivid in purple color - like candy! I think it looks beautiful on you and perfect paired with your other bangle


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Your right! I think I will just accept and enjoy wearing her. It is not worth the effort to getting it certified again to me. No matter, I think she is beautiful!
> Here she is paired with ******* today
> View attachment 3446450


I think your bangle is beautiful too and looks great paired with Cossette - like a big strong handsome man beside the prettiest girl lol!


----------



## designergoods

2boys_jademommy said:


> I think your bangle is beautiful too and looks great paired with Cossette - like a big strong handsome man beside the prettiest girl lol!


Hehe thank you, love your analogy! You maybe right, maybe she is a boy


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Hehe thank you, love your analogy! You maybe right, maybe she is a boy


Haha not sure if it's "a boy" but no denying this bangle has a very strong presence. It contrasts beautiful with Cossette. 
Allan has emailed me and my bangle is complete! Not sure how long shipping will take but will post pics when I get it


----------



## piosavsfan

A couple of sad news today...
I filed a paypal claim to get my money back from 9SJW since it has been over two months, still no estimate of when they will ship, and they stopped responding to me. Their work looks beautiful but I'm way too frustrated by the transaction to look forward to having this bangle. I would rather buy something else with the money such as a pretty purple bangle like fanofjadeite's amethyst!! It is gorgeous!!

Allan started working on my bangle but it had a crack and broke.  I'm waiting to hear back if he still has more of the same shade of Turkish Lavender because I really like the color. Here are the pics he sent me.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

piosavsfan said:


> A couple of sad news today...
> I filed a paypal claim to get my money back from 9SJW since it has been over two months, still no estimate of when they will ship, and they stopped responding to me. Their work looks beautiful but I'm way too frustrated by the transaction to look forward to having this bangle. I would rather buy something else with the money such as a pretty purple bangle like fanofjadeite's amethyst!! It is gorgeous!!
> 
> Allan started working on my bangle but it had a crack and broke.  I'm waiting to hear back if he still has more of the same shade of Turkish Lavender because I really like the color. Here are the pics he sent me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3446762
> View attachment 3446763



Oh my goodness! I'm so sorry to hear that piosavsfan [emoji17]  It's a shame that they haven't gotten back to you. Wow! I'm sure Allan hated to have that happen.  So sorry piosavsfan.


----------



## Silver Mom

piosavsfan said:


> A couple of sad news today...
> I filed a paypal claim to get my money back from 9SJW since it has been over two months, still no estimate of when they will ship, and they stopped responding to me. Their work looks beautiful but I'm way too frustrated by the transaction to look forward to having this bangle. I would rather buy something else with the money such as a pretty purple bangle like fanofjadeite's amethyst!! It is gorgeous!!
> 
> Allan started working on my bangle but it had a crack and broke.  I'm waiting to hear back if he still has more of the same shade of Turkish Lavender because I really like the color. Here are the pics he sent me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3446762
> View attachment 3446763


Pio, Big hugs to you.  I am soooooo soooooo sorry to hear this news.  I can't believe that your beautiful Turkish cracked like that but I am sure that Allan will definitely find something for you that you will love.  About 9SJW, it is so sad that they do not have good communication skills.  I know because I just recently got my beads that I ordered from them and during the whole process they all of a sudden stopped communicating with me and then one day they said that they were sorry and would be sending it soon.  It took a while to come and I researched on line about shipping from Russia.  Apparently Russian has a really poor postal system.  You might want to try googling postal system in Russia.  After a while my beads did arrive and they are right now as we speak at my jewelers being set.  I wish I could give you a hug in person because I know how very frustrating and annoying it is to not know what is going on.  What did paypal say?  Will they refund?  You might want to email 9SJW to tell them that you are fiing with paypal and see what happens.  Poor you, I really feel for you. Also, when I was dealing with them, Daniel (the 9SJW guy) said he had to wait to get my email translated before he could answer me.  I am very happy with their work though.  Sorry that you have to be going through this.


----------



## piosavsfan

Silver Mom said:


> Pio, Big hugs to you.  I am soooooo soooooo sorry to hear this news.  I can't believe that your beautiful Turkish cracked like that but I am sure that Allan will definitely find something for you that you will love.  About 9SJW, it is so sad that they do not have good communication skills.  I know because I just recently got my beads that I ordered from them and during the whole process they all of a sudden stopped communicating with me and then one day they said that they were sorry and would be sending it soon.  It took a while to come and I researched on line about shipping from Russia.  Apparently Russian has a really poor postal system.  You might want to try googling postal system in Russia.  After a while my beads did arrive and they are right now as we speak at my jewelers being set.  I wish I could give you a hug in person because I know how very frustrating and annoying it is to not know what is going on.  What did paypal say?  Will they refund?  You might want to email 9SJW to tell them that you are fiing with paypal and see what happens.  Poor you, I really feel for you. Also, when I was dealing with them, Daniel (the 9SJW guy) said he had to wait to get my email translated before he could answer me.  I am very happy with their work though.  Sorry that you have to be going through this.


Thank you for the hugs!! I'm actually from Russia, but don't live there now, so, I'm familiar with their terrible postal system.  They emailed me a month after my purchase saying that they forgot to ship and were on vacation for the entire month so couldn't ship. At the time they offered to make a matching pendant and then ship Express. Considering that I had already waited a month, I thought that they would speed up the process and ship soon, however, now another month has gone by. They haven't responded to the Paypal claim either and it will automatically close and refund me if they don't get back to me soon. It is for Item Not Received so unless they get their act together and give Paypal a tracking number, I will be getting my money back. So frustrating.


----------



## Silver Mom

I am glad that you will get your money back.  Whew!  I was worried for you.  That is amazing, are you Russian too?  Can you speak Russian?  At least you could write to them in Russian if you really needed to.  I still have hopes that you will get your bangle.  Please keep us posted.  I am rooting for you.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> A couple of sad news today...
> I filed a paypal claim to get my money back from 9SJW since it has been over two months, still no estimate of when they will ship, and they stopped responding to me. Their work looks beautiful but I'm way too frustrated by the transaction to look forward to having this bangle. I would rather buy something else with the money such as a pretty purple bangle like fanofjadeite's amethyst!! It is gorgeous!!
> 
> Allan started working on my bangle but it had a crack and broke.  I'm waiting to hear back if he still has more of the same shade of Turkish Lavender because I really like the color. Here are the pics he sent me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3446762
> View attachment 3446763


Group hug Pio - so sorry about your bangle from 9SJW. Communication is so important and the lack of it is disrespectful. I'm glad you will be getting your money back. 
As for the lavender bangle from Allan, I hope he has more of that beautiful stone left. I know with mine the stone he was originally going to cut from had a "weak" spot and so he chose another slab for me. He truly is a perfectionist so I'm sure he will find the perfect stone for you.


----------



## piosavsfan

2boys_jademommy said:


> Group hug Pio - so sorry about your bangle from 9SJW. Communication is so important and the lack of it is disrespectful. I'm glad you will be getting your money back.
> As for the lavender bangle from Allan, I hope he has more of that beautiful stone left. I know with mine the stone he was originally going to cut from had a "weak" spot and so he chose another slab for me. He truly is a perfectionist so I'm sure he will find the perfect stone for you.


I haven't heard back from Allan yet but I hope he does have more of that stone! It is so pretty.



Silver Mom said:


> I am glad that you will get your money back.  Whew!  I was worried for you.  That is amazing, are you Russian too?  Can you speak Russian?  At least you could write to them in Russian if you really needed to.  I still have hopes that you will get your bangle.  Please keep us posted.  I am rooting for you.


Thank you! I'm part Russian and I do speak it. I wonder if they even check their email often enough to know that I filed a claim. Oh well.


----------



## Silver Mom

piosavsfan said:


> I haven't heard back from Allan yet but I hope he does have more of that stone! It is so pretty.
> 
> 
> Thank you! I'm part Russian and I do speak it. I wonder if they even check their email often enough to know that I filed a claim. Oh well.


Actually, I don't think they check very often.  Too bad Pio because they do good work.  Wish their communication skill were better.  Sorry you are going through this.  Hugs


----------



## Silver Mom

Pio, I am sure that Allan has more of the stone.  He is very good at getting the materials he needs.  Sometimes you might have to wait a little while though but he knows a lot of people and where to get it and he always came through for me.  He is a very good guy.


----------



## piosavsfan

Silver Mom said:


> Pio, I am sure that Allan has more of the stone.  He is very good at getting the materials he needs.  Sometimes you might have to wait a little while though but he knows a lot of people and where to get it and he always came through for me.  He is a very good guy.


I don't mind waiting at all when it comes to Allan's work.


----------



## designergoods

piosavsfan said:


> I don't mind waiting at all when it comes to Allan's work.


Sorry to hear that your bangle broke and your other bangle never shipped. I can understand your frustration and disappointment. Glad that you can get your $$ back and it was probably good the bangle broke in Allan's hands before reaching you. It could of been an internal fracture that made it weak. I think another slab will come around that you will love. Keep us updated on the progress and another big hug to you


----------



## Silver Mom

Nephrite beads by 9SJW.  Platinum and diamond setting by my AWESOME jeweler Alice.


----------



## Junkenpo

Silver Mom said:


> Nephrite beads by 9SJW.  Platinum and diamond setting by my AWESOME jeweler Alice



Beautiful work from Alice, Silver Mom!  The beads, the style of the bracelet and the diamonds are a winning combination!


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> Beautiful work from Alice, Silver Mom!  The beads, the style of the bracelet and the diamonds are a winning combination!


Thank you JKP.  Your green nephrite bead bangle was my inspiration.


----------



## Silver Mom

I can't remember who it was that wanted the faceted black bangle that I was supposed to ask Alice if she had.  If it was you can you please PM me.  Thanks much and sorry for my senility.  LOL


----------



## Beadweaver

Silver Mom said:


> Nephrite beads by 9SJW.  Platinum and diamond setting by my AWESOME jeweler Alice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447646
> View attachment 3447648



oh WOW!  This bracelet is gorgeous!


----------



## Silver Mom

Beadweaver said:


> oh WOW!  This bracelet is gorgeous!


Thank you Beadweaver,  I wasn't sure how it would look when I first thought of it and was worried how it might come out but was very pleasantly surprised.  Thank you for your kind compliment.


----------



## designergoods

Silver Mom said:


> Nephrite beads by 9SJW.  Platinum and diamond setting by my AWESOME jeweler Alice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447646
> View attachment 3447648


Wow, it came out amazing! The clasp showered in diamonds and surrounded in platinum give the beads the brightest green glow. Stunning!


----------



## Silver Mom

designergoods said:


> Wow, it came out amazing! The clasp showered in diamonds and surrounded in platinum give the beads the brightest green glow. Stunning!


Thanks DG.  Alice did a good job.  Hope you are having a great day.


----------



## designergoods

Doughnut with friends! Hope you are all having a good morning


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Doughnut with friends! Hope you are all having a good morning
> View attachment 3449080


 I was expecting the Jade type of donut but this is one is literally yummy 
Your stack looks great as usual


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

This was me out earlier this week. We were at the CNE - Canadian National Exhibition. 
I'm wearing my place mint green princess with two little green spots and a Jade ring my dad gave me when I got married.


----------



## designergoods

2boys_jademommy said:


> I was expecting the Jade type of donut but this is one is literally yummy
> Your stack looks great as usual


Thank you, now I need to go work out! 
Your princess glows in the sunlight and the texture looks really nice. The ring style is simple and classic, really like them worn together!


----------



## Silver Mom

designergoods said:


> Doughnut with friends! Hope you are all having a good morning
> View attachment 3449080


I spy your BEAUTIFUL stack.  The doughnut looks yummy too.  LOL


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Thank you, now I need to go work out!
> Your princess glows in the sunlight and the texture looks really nice. The ring style is simple and classic, really like them worn together!


You can eat many many donuts before you would need to work out Ms DG 
Thank you for the comps on my bangle and ring. My dad used to wear a Jade ring everyday on his pinkie but then it became too small on him. When I got married my parents bought me jewellery but they each wanted to give me something that was theirs and so I had his ring reset. I "designed" it myself but initially i found it too masculine looking for some reason but now I like it. One more pic that shows it clearer - please excuse the dry skin on my hands


----------



## designergoods

Silver Mom said:


> I spy your BEAUTIFUL stack.  The doughnut looks yummy too.  LOL


Thank you SM, there is nothing like pastry and coffee in the mornings  
Are you wearing your new green nephrite bead bracelet today?



2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3449183
> 
> You can eat many many donuts before you would need to work out Ms DG
> Thank you for the comps on my bangle and ring. My dad used to wear a Jade ring everyday on his pinkie but then it became too small on him. When I got married my parents bought me jewellery but they each wanted to give me something that was theirs and so I had his ring reset. I "designed" it myself but initially i found it too masculine looking for some reason but now I like it. One more pic that shows it clearer - please excuse the dry skin on my hands


lol thanks JM I wish that were the case!
The sentimental value of your precious ring has a sweet story. I think you did very well resetting it and framing it between the gold prongs. It fits your finger well and cant get over the pretty princess bangle! What is the latest tracking on your Allan bangle?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Thank you SM, there is nothing like pastry and coffee in the mornings  Are you wearing your new green nephrite bead bracelet today?
> 
> 
> lol thanks JM I wish that were the case!
> The sentimental value of your precious ring has a sweet story. I think you did very well resetting it and framing it between the gold prongs. It fits your finger well and cant get over the pretty princess bangle! What is the latest tracking on your Allan bangle?


Thanks again DG Allan told me he would ship this Tues or Wed - so far no tracking...
How about you? Is your bangle completed too? Allan mentioned he ships via USPS which means it then gets delivered by Canada Post once it crosses the border. I'm really hoping our postal service doesn't go on strike which it may in the near future.


----------



## Silver Mom

designergoods said:


> Thank you SM, there is nothing like pastry and coffee in the mornings
> Are you wearing your new green nephrite bead bracelet today?
> 
> 
> Yes I am.  I really love it.  Thank you for asking.  You are right pastries and coffee.  YUM!  I wish I had a cream puff now.  I just might have to go out and get one.  LOL


----------



## piosavsfan

Silver Mom said:


> Nephrite beads by 9SJW.  Platinum and diamond setting by my AWESOME jeweler Alice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447646
> View attachment 3447648


It is beautiful! I wish I had an Alice!! 

Guess who shipped my bangle? They still haven't sent me a message so I wonder if it was my Paypal claim that sped things along.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> It is beautiful! I wish I had an Alice!!
> 
> Guess who shipped my bangle? They still haven't sent me a message so I wonder if it was my Paypal claim that sped things along.


Hey that's great news! 
From the good things I hear from this seller they are honest but yeah they should work on communication. Jade karma - bangle was meant to be yours. Please post mod shots when it arrives!


----------



## Silver Mom

piosavsfan said:


> It is beautiful! I wish I had an Alice!!
> 
> Guess who shipped my bangle? They still haven't sent me a message so I wonder if it was my Paypal claim that sped things along.


YAYYYYYYY Pio.  You are going to be sooooooo happy when you get it.  As you can see from my beads they do such excellent work.  I was really rooting for you and I guess you won!


----------



## Silver Mom

piosavsfan said:


> It is beautiful! I wish I had an Alice!!
> 
> Guess who shipped my bangle? They still haven't sent me a message so I wonder if it was my Paypal claim that sped things along.


P.S.  If you ever need work to be done you can always contact Alice.  She can do anything.


----------



## designergoods

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thanks again DG Allan told me he would ship this Tues or Wed - so far no tracking...
> How about you? Is your bangle completed too? Allan mentioned he ships via USPS which means it then gets delivered by Canada Post once it crosses the border. I'm really hoping our postal service doesn't go on strike which it may in the near future.


Nothing on my end. I am excited for you and really hope the post doesn't go on strike. Nothing can get in the way of your bangle....you waited so long for it! Keep us updated!

SM, Ooooh I can use a cream puff right now - yum! So glad to hear your enjoying your bracelet...it sure is a beauty


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silver Mom said:


> Nephrite beads by 9SJW.  Platinum and diamond setting by my AWESOME jeweler Alice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447646
> View attachment 3447648





designergoods said:


> Doughnut with friends! Hope you are all having a good morning
> View attachment 3449080



SM, that bracelet is TDF [emoji173]️

It was me looking for the faceted bangle [emoji4] Thank SM

DG, look at that stack! You look like you are have a great time girl, but that donut is HUGE! It almost covers your whole face LOL, It does look delightful though [emoji5]


----------



## Silver Mom

Alice said she has a black jadeite stone and she can custom make it for you if you'd like.  Can you pm me CR.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3449096
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was me out earlier this week. We were at the CNE - Canadian National Exhibition.
> I'm wearing my place mint green princess with two little green spots and a Jade ring my dad gave me when I got married.





2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3449183
> 
> You can eat many many donuts before you would need to work out Ms DG
> Thank you for the comps on my bangle and ring. My dad used to wear a Jade ring everyday on his pinkie but then it became too small on him. When I got married my parents bought me jewellery but they each wanted to give me something that was theirs and so I had his ring reset. I "designed" it myself but initially i found it too masculine looking for some reason but now I like it. One more pic that shows it clearer - please excuse the dry skin on my hands



Beautiful 2B_JM! I love both pieces. The bangles is gorgeous and I love how symbolic the ring is. Just lovely [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Junkenpo said:


> Beautiful work from Alice, Silver Mom!  The beads, the style of the bracelet and the diamonds are a winning combination!



JKP, This necklace reminded me of your beautiful bead collection [emoji4]
https://www.ebay.com/itm/232050922271


----------



## Junkenpo

Beautiful jades ladies!
Here's a nephrite and onyx picture! 








Cyanide Rose said:


> JKP, This necklace reminded me of your beautiful bead collection



That one is lovely!  I would LOVE this one!  It would totally match my bracelets. Here are the bracelets I have with pearls and beads alternating.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Junkenpo said:


> Beautiful jades ladies!
> Here's a nephrite and onyx picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That one is lovely!  I would LOVE this one!  It would totally match my bracelets. Here are the bracelets I have with pearls and beads alternating.



 I love them all! The yellow gold with Jade is so rich. The price on the necklace is still pretty low, you may get lucky and get it for a bargain [emoji4] The clasp makes me think it's vintage. I wish they had taken a photo of both sides of the clasp though.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Beautiful jades ladies!
> Here's a nephrite and onyx picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That one is lovely!  I would LOVE this one!  It would totally match my bracelets. Here are the bracelets I have with pearls and beads alternating.


I love your bangle paired with your onyx bracelet. The colours do look amazing together. I forget but is yours a Yukon Snow or Emerald Fleck? I saw a young woman recently wearing a bright green bangle that looked similar to the ones Allan makes. At first it looked to be a very slim princess but actually it was a very slim, tall d. I had never seen such a slim one before - even thinner than my mint green bangle or your Lippy. So delicate but the bright jolt of green certainly announced its presence.


----------



## Silver Mom

My siberian nephrite set. Picture taken at night.  Will take more pictures when the sun comes out so you can see the difference in color with the different kinds of lighting.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> My siberian nephrite set. Picture taken at night.  Will take more pictures when the sun comes out so you can see the difference in color with the different kinds of lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450119


Beautiful SM. What about your gorgeous square nephrite?


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Beautiful SM. What about your gorgeous square nephrite?


Ok 2 boys, will add it in when I take the daylight pictures.  LOL


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> Ok 2 boys, will add it in when I take the daylight pictures.  LOL


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Last day of our vacation - back to work Monday 
Just finished a late leisurely lunch  under a gazebo in the park. Wearing flat d lavender today.


----------



## piosavsfan

Silver Mom said:


> My siberian nephrite set. Picture taken at night.  Will take more pictures when the sun comes out so you can see the difference in color with the different kinds of lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450119


Wow! What a beautiful set!


----------



## BattahZ

Hello, jade lovers!  I'm new to this thread (and to the jewelry area of tPF), so, hello!  I recently became interested in jade, as a member of another forum I frequent is in the process of exploring a newly-acquired jade mine in Canada and has been telling us all about it.  It's a beautiful gem! 

So, I'd like to share my first real jade acquisition, and ask a question.  This bangle is from GeGe Designs on Etsy - Grace is just lovely to deal with, and I love the bangle.  It's 58mm, fairly opaque with nice polish, in a pale lavender.  I just received it and love how it fits (pretty snug, but I can get it on and off without lotion or anything).  But my question is, I noticed a crack on the inside of the bangle that seems to be incorporated into the engraving on the outside (photos attached).  Is this something I should be concerned about?  Will it affect the integrity of the bangle?  GeGe has another very similar one in the same size in stock, so I can see if she'll exchange it for me if this is crack is going to be a problem.

Thank you!


----------



## designergoods

CR - Nice to see you again!... thank you and yes that doughnut place makes the best vegan doughnuts and they are huge!
That jade bead necklace you shared is really pretty! I think that is on my list of styles to get 

JKP, I always enjoy seeing all your pretty beads and bangles! They all look so yummy!
SM, you have one of the nicest Siberian sets! The incorporating of diamonds are the icing on the cake  TDF!

2boys, lovely lavender (and ring)? Enjoy your last day and drive back safe. Hope you had a good vacation.

Batt, that is a nice bangle - congratulations! In regards to the stone line, it may (or may not) be a weak part of the bangle and stone lines usually are incorporated into the carving on bangles. Can you feel it with your nail? Can you see it go through the other side? Does the bangle have a chime? If you are at all worried, I would contact Grace. I have heard she is good to work with. If you love it maybe she can offer a partial refund.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BattahZ said:


> Hello, jade lovers!  I'm new to this thread (and to the jewelry area of tPF), so, hello!  I recently became interested in jade, as a member of another forum I frequent is in the process of exploring a newly-acquired jade mine in Canada and has been telling us all about it.  It's a beautiful gem!
> 
> So, I'd like to share my first real jade acquisition, and ask a question.  This bangle is from GeGe Designs on Etsy - Grace is just lovely to deal with, and I love the bangle.  It's 58mm, fairly opaque with nice polish, in a pale lavender.  I just received it and love how it fits (pretty snug, but I can get it on and off without lotion or anything).  But my question is, I noticed a crack on the inside of the bangle that seems to be incorporated into the engraving on the outside (photos attached).  Is this something I should be concerned about?  Will it affect the integrity of the bangle?  GeGe has another very similar one in the same size in stock, so I can see if she'll exchange it for me if this is crack is going to be a problem.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450295
> View attachment 3450296
> View attachment 3450298



Hello Battahz and welcome - hope you'll stick around Your new bangle is very pretty! The lavender is so sweet. As for the stone line I agree with what DG said. It potentially could weaken the bangle if you can feel it with your fingers. The seller has another similar one in stock right....I would ask if the other one has a stone line. If not then perhaps ask for an exchange.
DG - I'm back from Myrtle Beach as of last Saturday but hubby and I also took this week off just to relax and do stuff closer to home


----------



## Silver Mom

And here is the daylight picture with the square siberian 2 boys requested.  LOL


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> View attachment 3450392
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the daylight picture with the square siberian 2 boys requested.  LOL


Lol thank you Silver Mom! Such a beautiful family of nephrite. I must say I do love that bangle best. Like candy or a slice of kiwi 
The heart is very sweet too. All very lovely - thanks for sharing!


----------



## BattahZ

DG and 2boys, thank you for the replies and the warm welcome!  I'm already getting attached to this bangle, it speaks to me somehow... I see what you mean about stone lines, I had to do an images search of stone lines v/s cracks and this definitely looks like a stone line.  DG, I can't feel it with my nail on the inside of the bangle, and the bangle has a nice chime.  I'm not sure if I see it on the front or not, as a line of the engraving seems to track it exactly.  I'll message Grace about it (she's been very responsive and sweet), I wanted to get educated a bit more before looking at options.  I'll let you know what she says, thank you for your advice!

I can see jade collecting becoming a habit quickly...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BattahZ said:


> DG and 2boys, thank you for the replies and the warm welcome!  I'm already getting attached to this bangle, it speaks to me somehow... I see what you mean about stone lines, I had to do an images search of stone lines v/s cracks and this definitely looks like a stone line.  DG, I can't feel it with my nail on the inside of the bangle, and the bangle has a nice chime.  I'm not sure if I see it on the front or not, as a line of the engraving seems to track it exactly.  I'll message Grace about it (she's been very responsive and sweet), I wanted to get educated a bit more before looking at options.  I'll let you know what she says, thank you for your advice!
> 
> I can see jade collecting becoming a habit quickly...


Good luck in whatever you choose to do. Sounds like you are quite happy with this bangle so keeping it may be the right thing.... Think about it and also see what the seller has to say. Keep us posted!


----------



## teagansmum

BattahZ said:


> Hello, jade lovers!  I'm new to this thread (and to the jewelry area of tPF), so, hello!  I recently became interested in jade, as a member of another forum I frequent is in the process of exploring a newly-acquired jade mine in Canada and has been telling us all about it.  It's a beautiful gem!
> 
> So, I'd like to share my first real jade acquisition, and ask a question.  This bangle is from GeGe Designs on Etsy - Grace is just lovely to deal with, and I love the bangle.  It's 58mm, fairly opaque with nice polish, in a pale lavender.  I just received it and love how it fits (pretty snug, but I can get it on and off without lotion or anything).  But my question is, I noticed a crack on the inside of the bangle that seems to be incorporated into the engraving on the outside (photos attached).  Is this something I should be concerned about?  Will it affect the integrity of the bangle?  GeGe has another very similar one in the same size in stock, so I can see if she'll exchange it for me if this is crack is going to be a problem.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450295
> View attachment 3450296
> View attachment 3450298



Hello and welcome! What a pretty bangle. I myself have had a few carved bangles and on each one there have been carver cracks that you can see if you look closely. Can you feel it all the way from one end to another with your finger nail?  If it feels like a crack that would split the bangle if you were to bang it on something, I would mention it to the seller and if it bothers you, I would ask for an exchange. Also if you do exchange, be sure the one she has doesn't have worse cracks in it. My carved bangle with cracks doesn't bother me at all.  I'd love to know what designs are carved in it. The color is so pretty!


----------



## BattahZ

Thank you, 2boys and teagansmum! I can't seem to feel the crack from the inside of the bangle, even with a lot of scratching.  On the sides and outside it's incorporated into the carving, so it's easy to feel.  I emailed the seller about it and will see what she says, but at this point I may just keep it.  It kind of speaks to me and I love it, so it may be meant to be.  

I'm trying to decipher the carvings - I see a fish (I think it's a goldfish), vines with small curling leaves and individual berries, some leaves, and what I think might be a cloud? I found some websites that talk about the meanings of different engravings in jade jewelry (so interesting!), but they all just had descriptions with no pictures. Figuring it out is fun!

I'm usually a pearl girl, so I'm thinking I need some cool jade pendants I can use as enhancers. I'm loving the chubby goldfish designs.

Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Divea

Hello!! I am in China, and I was wondering what kind of jade to buy here? Bangles or just a set.


----------



## designergoods

BattahZ said:


> DG and 2boys, thank you for the replies and the warm welcome!  I'm already getting attached to this bangle, it speaks to me somehow... I see what you mean about stone lines, I had to do an images search of stone lines v/s cracks and this definitely looks like a stone line.  DG, I can't feel it with my nail on the inside of the bangle, and the bangle has a nice chime.  I'm not sure if I see it on the front or not, as a line of the engraving seems to track it exactly.  I'll message Grace about it (she's been very responsive and sweet), I wanted to get educated a bit more before looking at options.  I'll let you know what she says, thank you for your advice!
> 
> I can see jade collecting becoming a habit quickly...


That is a good sign that you cant feel the stone line with your nail indicating it is more of a stone line versus a crack. Along with a nice chime, the bangle sounds complete and strong! I say you have a beauty in your hands and as long as you love it, wear her in the best of health!...dont forget to share mod pics if you decide to keep her


----------



## BattahZ

designergoods said:


> That is a good sign that you cant feel the stone line with your nail indicating it is more of a stone line versus a crack. Along with a nice chime, the bangle sounds complete and strong! I say you have a beauty in your hands and as long as you love it, wear her in the best of health!...dont forget to share mod pics if you decide to keep her


Thank you, DG! I'm laughing at myself playing a musical number on my bangle - I found a thick glass knickknack and have been tapping the edge of the bracelet - it has a beautiful chime, and rang out so loudly it startled me. [emoji1] 

Thank you so much for the advice.  Now I'm eyeing some adorable chubby goldfish pendants...  bangle pic attached! I think that's a ruyi that's kind of showing?



Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## designergoods

BattahZ said:


> Thank you, DG! I'm laughing at myself playing a musical number on my bangle - I found a thick glass knickknack and have been tapping the edge of the bracelet - it has a beautiful chime, and rang out so loudly it startled me. [emoji1]
> 
> Thank you so much for the advice.  Now I'm eyeing some adorable chubby goldfish pendants...  bangle pic attached! I think that's a ruyi that's kind of showing?
> View attachment 3451201
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


That is so funny, glad you are enjoying the sweet chime jade has! The bangle looks lovely on you and the carving looks really nice...maybe it is a ruyi (I never can identify the carvings except for bats and peaches ) Yay, love the picture and please share if you find any others. It is quite addicting and I am sure that this is only the beginning of your collection


----------



## BattahZ

designergoods said:


> That is so funny, glad you are enjoying the sweet chime jade has! The bangle looks lovely on you and the carving looks really nice...maybe it is a ruyi (I never can identify the carvings except for bats and peaches [emoji14]) Yay, love the picture and please share if you find any others. It is quite addicting and I am sure that this is only the beginning of your collection


Thank you so much   Definitely only the beginning! Ahhhh like I need another jewelry collecting habit [emoji12] 

Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## designergoods

Fur on my right wrist while waiting to pick up my DS from school. Hope you are all having a good weekend!


----------



## designergoods

BattahZ said:


> Thank you so much   Definitely only the beginning! Ahhhh like I need another jewelry collecting habit [emoji12]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


I know right! Welcome to Jade Anonymous 
...are you going to name your bangle?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BattahZ said:


> Thank you, DG! I'm laughing at myself playing a musical number on my bangle - I found a thick glass knickknack and have been tapping the edge of the bracelet - it has a beautiful chime, and rang out so loudly it startled me. [emoji1]
> 
> Thank you so much for the advice.  Now I'm eyeing some adorable chubby goldfish pendants...  bangle pic attached! I think that's a ruyi that's kind of showing?
> View attachment 3451201
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


That's great that your bangle has a pretty chime. The colour is very sweet - you seem to be getting attached so maybe you should keep her I'm sure you will be getting more Jade pieces after this. I love pearls too


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Fur on my right wrist while waiting to pick up my DS from school. Hope you are all having a good weekend!
> View attachment 3451206



Beautiful shine on this one DG - love it!!
Any update on your new bangle?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Divea said:


> Hello!! I am in China, and I was wondering what kind of jade to buy here? Bangles or just a set.


Hi Divea - depends what you like... Personally I love bangles best but you have to buy what you like and the type of jewellery you like to wear. I bet you have a lot of stores selling Jade wherever you are in China...do show us if you do get something as you know we love talking about and sharing Jade pics here


----------



## BattahZ

Fur is beautiful, DG - gorgeous polish. Glad to be inducted into JA, I think I'll be here a while  I hadn't thought of naming her, I guess I should! I'll think on it.

2boys, thank you! I'm definitely attached, so it must be meant to be  we'll have to talk pearls sometime, I'm a big fan! I was thinking a couple of jade pendants could make fun enhancers on pearls. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BattahZ said:


> Fur is beautiful, DG - gorgeous polish. Glad to be inducted into JA, I think I'll be here a while  I hadn't thought of naming her, I guess I should! I'll think on it.
> 
> 2boys, thank you! I'm definitely attached, so it must be meant to be  we'll have to talk pearls sometime, I'm a big fan! I was thinking a couple of jade pendants could make fun enhancers on pearls.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


Pearl and Jade talk - count me in 
Sometimes when I'm wearing my green Jade pendant I will pair it with my pearl ring and pearl earrings just because pearls are so neutral and timeless.


----------



## BattahZ

2boys_jademommy said:


> Pearl and Jade talk - count me in
> Sometimes when I'm wearing my green Jade pendant I will pair it with my pearl ring and pearl earrings just because pearls are so neutral and timeless.


That sounds lovely! They really do pair well. I want to find some pendants with nice, saturated colors to wear with white pearls.  I wear more colorful pearls often, too, it will be fun figuring out jade colors to work with them.  Maybe red?

Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Junkenpo

BattahZ said:


> Thank you, DG! I'm laughing at myself playing a musical number on my bangle - I found a thick glass knickknack and have been tapping the edge of the bracelet - it has a beautiful chime, and rang out so loudly it startled me. [emoji1]
> 
> Thank you so much for the advice.  Now I'm eyeing some adorable chubby goldfish pendants...  bangle pic attached! I think that's a ruyi that's kind of showing?



hi hi and welcome!  It looks like a ruyi to me. I love carved bangles... in fact, I think I favor them over my other bangles now.  Yours is lovely!  

As the ladies have said, a chime is a good sign. I've got one bangle that doesn't and 3 serious stone lines.... makes me nervous to wear it.  I'm thinking about getting it banded.  I have another bangle that looks like broken ice inside and all sorts of surface reaching stone lines and it has a chime and is strong. Funny how that works out.


----------



## fanofjadeite

2boys_jademommy said:


> It looks great Fan! I love the purple and the patterns within the stone. It doesn't seem too big in this pic- what size it this? Are you able to exchange for the 56 mm? There is a shop in Barefoot Landing, Myrtle Beach which sold dif kinds of rocks and jewellery made of stones and I saw a lot of amethyst. No bangles but they had earrings and pendants.
> Both your amethyst bangle and NYC's Ametrine are gorgeous alternatives to lavender jade. More of a purple punch





*NYC Princess* said:


> Very nice! The color is so intense. I don't think it looks too big either but as 2boys said, can you exchange it?





designergoods said:


> Nice fano! So vivid in purple color - like candy! I think it looks beautiful on you and perfect paired with your other bangle



thank you, ladies  my amethyst bangle is 58mm. i decided not to exchange for the 56mm because i don't want to have to wait for the mail again. besides, i'm very attached to it. i love it so much that i haven't taken it off yet.


----------



## fanofjadeite

piosavsfan said:


> A couple of sad news today...
> I filed a paypal claim to get my money back from 9SJW since it has been over two months, still no estimate of when they will ship, and they stopped responding to me. Their work looks beautiful but I'm way too frustrated by the transaction to look forward to having this bangle. I would rather buy something else with the money such as a pretty purple bangle like fanofjadeite's amethyst!! It is gorgeous!!
> 
> Allan started working on my bangle but it had a crack and broke.  I'm waiting to hear back if he still has more of the same shade of Turkish Lavender because I really like the color. Here are the pics he sent me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3446762
> View attachment 3446763


so sorry to hear that the bangle broke, piosavsfan  i'm sure allan will be able to make u another thats just as gorgeous. big hugs to u


----------



## fanofjadeite

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3449183
> 
> You can eat many many donuts before you would need to work out Ms DG
> Thank you for the comps on my bangle and ring. My dad used to wear a Jade ring everyday on his pinkie but then it became too small on him. When I got married my parents bought me jewellery but they each wanted to give me something that was theirs and so I had his ring reset. I "designed" it myself but initially i found it too masculine looking for some reason but now I like it. One more pic that shows it clearer - please excuse the dry skin on my hands


WOW! your ring is TDF, jademommy  bangle looks great too


----------



## fanofjadeite

Silver Mom said:


> My siberian nephrite set. Picture taken at night.  Will take more pictures when the sun comes out so you can see the difference in color with the different kinds of lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450119


what a gorgeous set! absolutely breathtaking!


----------



## fanofjadeite

designergoods said:


> Fur on my right wrist while waiting to pick up my DS from school. Hope you are all having a good weekend!
> View attachment 3451206


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> WOW! your ring is TDF, jademommy  bangle looks great too


Thanks Fan! I'm glad to hear you are keeping your amethyst bangle and not exchanging it. We do get attached to our Jade don't we? Besides I think it looks very nice on you. Sometimes with tighter bangles you are less likely to wear and switch them up. Be sure to post more pics of your gorgeous amethyst sometime


----------



## Junkenpo

Happy sunday jadies!

I shared this in the semi-precious stones thread, but thought i'd drop it here, too.  I got it from reikocrystalbeads - matches the description, fits specific gravity and no floresence.  I don't know enough about quartz to tell if it is treated or dyed at all, though.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Happy sunday jadies!
> 
> I shared this in the semi-precious stones thread, but thought i'd drop it here, too.  I got it from reikocrystalbeads - matches the description, fits specific gravity and no floresence.  I don't know enough about quartz to tell if it is treated or dyed at all, though.


Very pretty JKP! Great proportions too - looks quite substantial. Pink sweetness


----------



## Junkenpo

happy monday jadies!

It's a good thing that quartz bangle was not expensive because I'm not feeling attached to it.  I wore it out yesterday to the store and around the house, but I don't have the same happiness I do with new jade. I might wind up rehoming it with a niece.  The color doesn't quite suit me and it is so much lighter than a jade bangle of the same size, it kind of throws me off.  The white agate bangle I have is light, but since it is opaque/white, it contrasts better with my skin tone. 

Today's bangles are Super Green and Smoke, though I might trade out Super Green (white princess with bright green spot) for Elsa (white carved D)


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> happy monday jadies!
> 
> It's a good thing that quartz bangle was not expensive because I'm not feeling attached to it.  I wore it out yesterday to the store and around the house, but I don't have the same happiness I do with new jade. I might wind up rehoming it with a niece.  The color doesn't quite suit me and it is so much lighter than a jade bangle of the same size, it kind of throws me off.  The white agate bangle I have is light, but since it is opaque/white, it contrasts better with my skin tone.
> 
> Today's bangles are Super Green and Smoke, though I might trade out Super Green (white princess with bright green spot) for Elsa (white carved D)


I totally get it - sometimes jewellery just doesn't have the same appeal. You could always just wear it as a fun piece or as you mentioned, your niece may love it Smoke is permanently on your wrist as is my greenish bangle


----------



## BattahZ

Piosavsfan, that lavender is amazing! Fingers crossed that you can get more. 
Junkenpo, bummer about the bangle. I hear you about skintone, there are some colors I love so much but just an not happy wearing because of my skintone.

My lavender in Nags Head today 






Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Junkenpo

BattahZ, is that your li'l one in the background?  he looks like he could be a cousin of my DS. lol  your lavender looks awesome with that water and blue skies. 

And since we've been talking about surface reaching stone lines....
Here are Super Green's spot & flaw


----------



## Redkoi01

Finally found a bangle small enough to fit me perfectly!!   
I love the carved bangles and the lavender bangles you girls have been posting


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> Finally found a bangle small enough to fit me perfectly!!
> I love the carved bangles and the lavender bangles you girls have been posting


Its gorgeous Redkoi01 - wow! It's like mint jelly I love how the colour is fairly uniform but that when you look closely there are little swirls and patches of green that is slightly darker and more vibrant. What size is this? It does fit you nicely.


----------



## Silver Mom

Redkoi01 said:


> Finally found a bangle small enough to fit me perfectly!!
> I love the carved bangles and the lavender bangles you girls have been posting


LOVELY RedKoi!


----------



## designergoods

Redkoi01 said:


> Finally found a bangle small enough to fit me perfectly!!
> I love the carved bangles and the lavender bangles you girls have been posting


Gorgeous color like icy tea! The beads go well with it and nice stack with the watch!


----------



## BattahZ

Junkenpo said:


> BattahZ, is that your li'l one in the background?  he looks like he could be a cousin of my DS. lol  your lavender looks awesome with that water and blue skies.
> 
> And since we've been talking about surface reaching stone lines....
> Here are Super Green's spot & flaw


Ohhh junkenpo that bangle is beautiful! I love the colors, and I'm really digging the rounded princess style.  So pretty. Yes, that's my littlest! He just turned 2 and is a lot of fun  This is his first time at the beach and he's loving the sand, but he won't touch the water at all.  Silly baby. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BattahZ

Redkoi01 said:


> Finally found a bangle small enough to fit me perfectly!!
> I love the carved bangles and the lavender bangles you girls have been posting


Gorgeous! It really does look like mint jelly, I agree! So pretty.

Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Redkoi01

Thank you so much for your comments. I am so used to wear bangles that are a bit big for me so this feels so delicate and comfortable. Here it is today with my Jade ring.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> Thank you so much for your comments. I am so used to wear bangles that are a bit big for me so this feels so delicate and comfortable. Here it is today with my Jade ring.


It is more comfortable when a bangle fits somewhat snugly - looks fantastic on your wrist. Your ring is tdf! Love the setting with the diamondssurroundung that gorgeous Jade.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Redkoi01 said:


> Finally found a bangle small enough to fit me perfectly!!
> I love the carved bangles and the lavender bangles you girls have been posting


Great color!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Question for you ladies....I like the idea of a baby bangle for my 17 month old daughter, but I fear that it will break and hurt her. I asked Reiko, who made my ametrine bangle and overnight she went and asked her factory to make one!  I had just asked casually if she makes them. Strange thing is that at first she cautioned against it breaking, advising on beads, but then sent  me a message that she asked her factory to make one with a link. She didn't obligate me to purchase, but I was surprised how fast she was. But I don't know if I should get it. Also is $235 a lot for something that she will outgrow? I don't even know if it would fit her, as she is a skinny thing. But maybe she would pull the beads too.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Natural-Ame...angle-AAAA-Inner-Diameter-42mm-/182262369956?


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Also an inexpensive faceted bangle for those looking for it...it's quite large though I think. Unlikely to be grade A, but $14.99 for a look.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/222232692628?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> Question for you ladies....I like the idea of a baby bangle for my 17 month old daughter, but I fear that it will break and hurt her. I asked Reiko, who made my ametrine bangle and overnight she went and asked her factory to make one!  I had just asked casually if she makes them. Strange thing is that at first she cautioned against it breaking, advising on beads, but then sent  me a message that she asked her factory to make one with a link. She didn't obligate me to purchase, but I was surprised how fast she was. But I don't know if I should get it. Also is $235 a lot for something that she will outgrow? I don't even know if it would fit her, as she is a skinny thing. But maybe she would pull the beads too.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Natural-Ame...angle-AAAA-Inner-Diameter-42mm-/182262369956?


Hi NYCP! This is just my opinion but if I had a daughter I would perhaps get her a bangle but it would be jadeite. For $235.00 you could get a decent baby jade bangle and this way it can be a keepsake when she outgrows it. It is more traditional. To me Ametrine is more of a gorgeous fashion piece without the cultural significance attached to it. Now if she were a teenager, I would let her choose the type of bangle she wants. Let us know what you decide and again, this is only what I would do


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi NYCP! This is just my opinion but if I had a daughter I would perhaps get her a bangle but it would be jadeite. For $235.00 you could get a decent baby jade bangle and this way it can be a keepsake when she outgrows it. It is more traditional. To me Ametrine is more of a gorgeous fashion piece without the cultural significance attached to it. Now if she were a teenager, I would let her choose the type of bangle she wants. Let us know what you decide and again, this is only what I would do


I had thought about this one a little while ago but it is now reserved
https://www.etsy.com/listing/264918887/reserved-for-ha-tran-newborn-baby?ref=shop_home_active_1


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi NYCP! This is just my opinion but if I had a daughter I would perhaps get her a bangle but it would be jadeite. For $235.00 you could get a decent baby jade bangle and this way it can be a keepsake when she outgrows it. It is more traditional. To me Ametrine is more of a gorgeous fashion piece without the cultural significance attached to it. Now if she were a teenager, I would let her choose the type of bangle she wants. Let us know what you decide and again, this is only what I would do


What do you think of one of these? Same price from Jade Los Angeles $250

http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...mats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0

http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...mats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> I had thought about this one a little while ago but it is now reserved
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/264918887/reserved-for-ha-tran-newborn-baby?ref=shop_home_active_1


This one is so sweet and perfect for a little girl  Keep an eye on it - maybe the person who reserved it will not purchase it....


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> What do you think of one of these? Same price from Jade Los Angeles $250
> 
> http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...mats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0
> 
> http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...mats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0


These are both pretty bangles too but I know you are a huge lavender fan and so I'm thinking if you get this for your daughter you may still be on the lookout for a lavender one kwim? They are very nice though but just depends what you want and to be honest she will outgrow it in a few years. Actually how long would it take - their little hands grow but they also lose that pudgy baby fat lol!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> These are both pretty bangles too but I know you are a huge lavender fan and so I'm thinking if you get this for your daughter you may still be on the lookout for a lavender one kwim? They are very nice though but just depends what you want and to be honest she will outgrow it in a few years. Actually how long would it take - their little hands grow but they also lose that pudgy baby fat lol!



Ha you know me well!! I was thinking of what you said about the traditional part. Although I don't own a traditional green myself...closest is Allan's galaxy nephrite. SilverMom's jeweler's daughter who is also a jeweler (the one I got hello kitty from) says she may have enough lavender for a baby bangle. Fingers crossed.

Also she never had much pudge! Already has skinny wrists. At 17 months, she's still under 19 pounds.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> Ha you know me well!! I was thinking of what you said about the traditional part. Although I don't own a traditional green myself...closest is Allan's galaxy nephrite. SilverMom's jeweler's daughter who is also a jeweler (the one I got hello kitty from) says she may have enough lavender for a baby bangle. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Also she never had much pudge! Already has skinny wrists. At 17 months, she's still under 19 pounds.


Silver Moms jeweller makes beautiful jewellery so I'm sure she will make a special one for your daughter. Aww she sounds teeny and I'm sure she is super cute I say go for the baby lavender


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> Silver Moms jeweller makes beautiful jewellery so I'm sure she will make a special one for your daughter. Aww she sounds teeny and I'm sure she is super cute



Her daughter makes jewelry too. A more modern take usually. Although I've met SilverMom's jeweler a couple times too.

Here is my daughter.


----------



## Junkenpo

Adorable!!  Little girls are the sweetest.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> Her daughter makes jewelry too. A more modern take usually. Although I've met SilverMom's jeweler a couple times too.
> 
> Here is my daughter.
> View attachment 3454883
> 
> 
> View attachment 3454888


OMG she is beautiful and super duper cute! She is very dainty looking but healthy and very girly so a little lavender bangle will be perfect on her! You must be one proud mama


----------



## BattahZ

Aww NYC she's beautiful!  She has very wise eyes.  I love the idea of a lavender for her, too. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> OMG she is beautiful and super duper cute! She is very dainty looking but healthy and very girly so a little lavender bangle will be perfect on her! You must be one proud mama





BattahZ said:


> Aww NYC she's beautiful!  She has very wise eyes.  I love the idea of a lavender for her, too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app





Junkenpo said:


> Adorable!!  Little girls are the sweetest.



Thanks jadies!! I [emoji171] her!!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

From Nikolai (SilverMom's jeweler Alice's daughter):


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> From Nikolai (SilverMom's jeweler Alice's daughter):
> 
> View attachment 3454994
> View attachment 3454995


The colour on that Jade is tdf! Maybe you can get mother daughter matching bangles from the same stone when she's older  Or maybe matching pendants or earrings. Having a daughter must be so much fun...sigh. Ah well I love my boys even though I can't accessorize them lol


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> The colour on that Jade is tdf! Maybe you can get mother daughter matching bangles from the same stone when she's older  Or maybe matching pendants or earrings. Having a daughter must be so much fun...sigh. Ah well I love my boys even though I can't accessorize them lol



I know, I already asked what other things she has from this stone. How terrible is that lol.


----------



## Junkenpo

I love that lavender!  The one that look like shark fins call to me. I'd love to have then made into drop earrings. 

Speaking of earrings!  I have added to my collection.  They are bigger and flatter than I expected, but I'm stoked.  This button style calls to me now. When I saw these, so similar to ones I already had, I knew I had to get them. One is really pale & more translucent, the other is more greeny and veined. 











Comparison to my other buttons. 









Considering the increase in diameter, I guess I'm glad they are not as thick.  They are still very light on the ear.





Modeling


----------



## Junkenpo

whoa... sorry that came out so huge!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> I love that lavender!  The one that look like shark fins call to me. I'd love to have then made into drop earrings.
> 
> Speaking of earrings!  I have added to my collection.  They are bigger and flatter than I expected, but I'm stoked.  This button style calls to me now. When I saw these, so similar to ones I already had, I knew I had to get them. One is really pale & more translucent, the other is more greeny and veined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparison to my other buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the increase in diameter, I guess I'm glad they are not as thick.  They are still very light on the ear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modeling


I love these especially the pale greenish translucent button. The prong setting gives these a vintage vibe but the size makes it modern to me. They can be dressed up or down.


----------



## designergoods

Junkenpo said:


> I love that lavender!  The one that look like shark fins call to me. I'd love to have then made into drop earrings.
> 
> Speaking of earrings!  I have added to my collection.  They are bigger and flatter than I expected, but I'm stoked.  This button style calls to me now. When I saw these, so similar to ones I already had, I knew I had to get them. One is really pale & more translucent, the other is more greeny and veined.omparison to my other buttons.
> Considering the increase in diameter, I guess I'm glad they are not as thick.  They are still very light on the ear.
> 
> Modeling


super love those! Nice find and looks comfortable to wear!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Junkenpo said:


> I love that lavender!  The one that look like shark fins call to me. I'd love to have then made into drop earrings.
> 
> Speaking of earrings!  I have added to my collection.  They are bigger and flatter than I expected, but I'm stoked.  This button style calls to me now. When I saw these, so similar to ones I already had, I knew I had to get them. One is really pale & more translucent, the other is more greeny and veined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparison to my other buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the increase in diameter, I guess I'm glad they are not as thick.  They are still very light on the ear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modeling



So interesting! 

I am myself too lazy however to change my earrings 99% of the time (or most jewelry for that matter lol).


----------



## Silver Mom

*NYC Princess* said:


> Her daughter makes jewelry too. A more modern take usually. Although I've met SilverMom's jeweler a couple times too.
> 
> Here is my daughter.
> View attachment 3454883
> 
> 
> View attachment 3454888


Awwww so cute!


----------



## designergoods

*NYC Princess* said:


> Her daughter makes jewelry too. A more modern take usually. Although I've met SilverMom's jeweler a couple times too.
> 
> Here is my daughter.
> View attachment 3454883
> 
> 
> View attachment 3454888


Adorable, let us know what you find for her! ...and mod pics 
...Churk also has baby bangles available!


----------



## BattahZ

*NYC Princess* said:


> I know, I already asked what other things she has from this stone. How terrible is that lol.


Not terrible at all!! I'd like to know, too! I want a lavender bangle like that... or a wicked carved ring!

Junkenpo, those buttons look fab on you!

Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Redkoi01

Here is Jelly today

I love the idea of having mother daughter bangles from the same piece of stone that would be so meaningful.


----------



## Redkoi01

Here is Jelly today

I love the idea of having mother daughter bangles from the same piece of stone that would be so meaningful.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> Here is Jelly today
> 
> I love the idea of having mother daughter bangles from the same piece of stone that would be so meaningful.


Jelly is looking fabulous! Great name for it too 
I really like the idea of mother daughter bangles too....unfortunately my mom is not into jewellery at all. She only wears her wedding band and that is it -sigh!


----------



## designergoods

Red, Jelly is gorgeous and perfect name!

2boys, my mom is the same way! She wears just her wedding ring - I even gave her a jade bangle and jade bead bracelet to see if she would catch jade fever


----------



## BattahZ

Redkoi, loving jelly with that bracelet, is it labradorite?

Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Red, Jelly is gorgeous and perfect name!
> 
> 2boys, my mom is the same way! She wears just her wedding ring - I even gave her a jade bangle and jade bead bracelet to see if she would catch jade fever


Lol not even Jade can entice her My mo used to wear some jewellery if she were going to a party but as she got older she doesn't even bother. She likes make up and clothes but not jewellery


----------



## Redkoi01

BattahZ said:


> Redkoi, loving jelly with that bracelet, is it labradorite?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


Yes it is labradorite, i love the energy this crystal provides


----------



## Redkoi01

2boys_jademommy said:


> Lol not even Jade can entice her My mo used to wear some jewellery if she were going to a party but as she got older she doesn't even bother. She likes make up and clothes but not jewellery


Oh no sniff... I gave my mom, sister and older daughter bangles and they wear them 24/7.  I love in Malaysia and they in the US so i told them this way we can feel connected. My youngest daughter does not like jewelry at all...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> Oh no sniff... I gave my mom, sister and older daughter bangles and they wear them 24/7.  I love in Malaysia and they in the US so i told them this way we can feel connected. My youngest daughter does not like jewelry at all...


How awesome that your mom and sister and older daughter wear the bangles you gave them! I'm sure it does make you feel more connected. Perhaps your younger daughter will love Jade someday - and may be not. It's not for everyone. My mom has zero interest. I have one close girlfriend who wears a gorgeous lavender bangle but she and I are the only ones I know who wears a bangle.


----------



## Redkoi01

2boys_jademommy said:


> How awesome that your mom and sister and older daughter wear the bangles you gave them! I'm sure it does make you feel more connected. Perhaps your younger daughter will love Jade someday - and may be not. It's not for everyone. My mom has zero interest. I have one close girlfriend who wears a gorgeous lavender bangle but she and I are the only ones I know who wears a bangle.


Here lots of women wear jade and other crystal for protection. Men also wear crystal and wood beads. One of my friends has a beautiful white and honey Jade bangle she has worn for 30 year


----------



## Divea

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Divea - depends what you like... Personally I love bangles best but you have to buy what you like and the type of jewellery you like to wear. I bet you have a lot of stores selling Jade wherever you are in China...do show us if you do get something as you know we love talking about and sharing Jade pics here



Thanks for the reply. I'm a jade illiterate so I'll have to teach myself a bit.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Divea said:


> Thanks for the reply. I'm a jade illiterate so I'll have to teach myself a bit.


I've learned so much from the Jadies here and I'm still learning. Good luck with your search!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> Here lots of women wear jade and other crystal for protection. Men also wear crystal and wood beads. One of my friends has a beautiful white and honey Jade bangle she has worn for 30 year


It's fascinating how different cultures view different jewellery pieces as protection. Your friend's honey and white bangle sounds amazing and how great that she has worn it for over 30 years.


----------



## Silver Mom

Night shot of Jadeite family.  Blue, lavender, honey yellow,  carved white, red, and carved pale green.


----------



## Silver Mom

Night shot of nephrite family. Green and black nephrite jade.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> Night shot of nephrite family. Green and black nephrite jade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3457408


Your jadeite and nephrite family is amazingly beautiful and diverse. I may have asked before but do you have a favourite jadeite and nephrite piece? Also your nephrite collection is all custom made right so it has your personal touch to it


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Your jadeite and nephrite family is amazingly beautiful and diverse. I may have asked before but do you have a favourite jadeite and nephrite piece? Also your nephrite collection is all custom made right so it has your personal touch to it


Thank you 2 Boys.  I think I might have to say that my favorite right now is the siberian bead set that I got from 9SJW.  Although I love all my jade pieces, the siberians are very comfortable for me to wear so I wear them everyday.  Yes I did design and have my siberian set made by my jeweler Alice.  You have very beautiful jade pieces too.  Hope you are having a wonderful day.


----------



## designergoods

Silver Mom said:


> Night shot of Jadeite family.  Blue, lavender, honey yellow,  carved white, red, and carved pale green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3457402





Silver Mom said:


> Night shot of nephrite family. Green and black nephrite jade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3457408


OMGosh, I just went to jade heaven  I love your exquisite taste and rainbow of jade colors! Thank you for sharing your amazing collection


----------



## BattahZ

Silver Mom said:


> Night shot of Jadeite family.  Blue, lavender, honey yellow,  carved white, red, and carved pale green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3457402


So gorgeous! I'm constantly amazed by all the natural colors jade can have. Beautiful. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Junkenpo

Silver Mom, you have the most beautiful variety of jade! Your 2 carved, the blue, and the square nephrite are my faves of yours.


----------



## Junkenpo

I swapped out to PL yesterday... needed calm. lol   Put the quartz on briefly.. i think I like the pink and purple together, but still not digging it.  I think the next time we have a family get together, I'm gifting it to DS's same age cousin.


----------



## BattahZ

I like the idea of jewelry for calm! I used to wear combos of moonstone, rose quartz, and aventurine when I was pregnant but I haven't looked much into other energy stones.  Guess I know what I'll be googling this afternoon 

Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Silver Mom

i think I like the pink and purple together, but still not digging it.  I think the next time we have a family get together, I'm gifting it to DS's same age cousin.







[/QUOTE]
Why JKP, you should keep it.  It is very pretty.


----------



## BattahZ

What's everyone up to this weekend? Chilling with my little people over here.  Waiting on a grey jadeite bangle from Ultimate Jadeite and a "black" nephrite bangle from gojade to arrive!

Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Junkenpo

happy sunday all!  still got PL on.  natural light coming in


----------



## BattahZ

Junkenpo said:


> happy sunday all!  still got PL on.  natural light coming in


She's gorgeous 

Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BattahZ said:


> What's everyone up to this weekend? Chilling with my little people over here.  Waiting on a grey jadeite bangle from Ultimate Jadeite and a "black" nephrite bangle from gojade to arrive!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


Two bangles on the way - how exciting! You have to show us when they arrive. I'm at an end of summer bbq at a friend's house. It's such a perfect day out. Hope all the Canadians and Americans here are enjoying the long weekend!!


----------



## Junkenpo

And... who likes vintage pearls and amethyst?  It's not jade, but it's a nice set with the gold wire twist that I love so much. I think I would take the dangly drop parts off the hearts and earrings,  but I love how deep the purple looks.


----------



## BattahZ

2boys_jademommy said:


> Two bangles on the way - how exciting! You have to show us when they arrive. I'm at an end of summer bbq at a friend's house. It's such a perfect day out. Hope all the Canadians and Americans here are enjoying the long weekend!!


They weren't very pricey ones, as I'm still working out my size (I've been wearing 58mm but can get it on and off without lotion etc, so I'm thinking I need a smaller size to be more comfortable), but I'm excited   I love the mottled grey look for fall, it reminds me of heathered fabric.  A BBQ sounds fabulous, enjoy the gorgeous day!

Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BattahZ

Junkenpo said:


> And... who likes vintage pearls and amethyst?  It's not jade, but it's a nice set with the gold wire twist that I love so much. I think I would take the dangly drop parts off the hearts and earrings,  but I love how deep the purple looks.


So pretty! I'm guessing those are akoyas, since they're from the 50s - very pretty. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Junkenpo

Update of my earrings family, lol 

The buttons and all the screwbacks are vintage 14k jadeite.  The dark green/black snakey looking ones are nephrite & 18k. The donuts, red/gray beads, and green cylinders are jadeite and sterling hooks.


----------



## BattahZ

Junkenpo said:


> Update of my earrings family, lol
> 
> The buttons and all the screwbacks are vintage 14k jadeite.  The dark green/black snakey looking ones are nephrite & 18k. The donuts, red/gray beads, and green cylinders are jadeite and sterling hooks.


Great collection! My eye went straight to the lavender balls and donuts. Love. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Junkenpo said:


> And... who likes vintage pearls and amethyst?  It's not jade, but it's a nice set with the gold wire twist that I love so much. I think I would take the dangly drop parts off the hearts and earrings,  but I love how deep the purple looks.



[emoji173]️ this! Very regal looking set JKP [emoji4] I still love my pearls. JKP, you find some lovely pieces on eBay. I've been on a blue Akoya search lately. I've found a few nice pieces on eBay, but I must say you collection of Pearl and Jade beads is the best [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Very pretty additions to the board Jadies. I hope everyone is enjoying their holiday weekend [emoji5]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BattahZ said:


> They weren't very pricey ones, as I'm still working out my size (I've been wearing 58mm but can get it on and off without lotion etc, so I'm thinking I need a smaller size to be more comfortable), but I'm excited   I love the mottled grey look for fall, it reminds me of heathered fabric.  A BBQ sounds fabulous, enjoy the gorgeous day!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app



If you can get 58 mm without lotion or soap then definitely try going a bit smaller. My personal preference is an easy on/ off with soap. 
I agree mottled grey Jade would look great for Fall. 
Thanks I did have a lovely time at the bbq and hope you enjoyed your day too!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Update of my earrings family, lol
> 
> The buttons and all the screwbacks are vintage 14k jadeite.  The dark green/black snakey looking ones are nephrite & 18k. The donuts, red/gray beads, and green cylinders are jadeite and sterling hooks.


Thanks for sharing such pretty eye candy! My eyes also went straight to those dreamy lavender pearl earrings. I also really like the brown and white nephrite earrings and the apple green Jade in the screw back earrings is tdf.


----------



## BattahZ

2boys_jademommy said:


> If you can get 58 mm without lotion or soap then definitely try going a bit smaller. My personal preference is an easy on/ off with soap.
> I agree mottled grey Jade would look great for Fall.
> Thanks I did have a lovely time at the bbq and hope you enjoyed your day too!!


I have a 55mm amazon cheapie on the way to try for size - that might be too ambitious, but if it fits I think I'll really like the snug fit.

Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Junkenpo

hi hi ladies!  thanks for all the nice comments on my earrings... believe it or not, those ball bead earrings are pure white to the eye in person. Just goes to show how much photos and screens pull lavender out!


----------



## Redkoi01

Green double stack today. Have a great long weekend in the USA.


----------



## BattahZ

Junkenpo said:


> hi hi ladies!  thanks for all the nice comments on my earrings... believe it or not, those ball bead earrings are pure white to the eye in person. Just goes to show how much photos and screens pull lavender out!


Wow that's crazy! I wouldn't have guessed.  Either way they're pretty 

Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## designergoods

Happy Monday and Happy Labor Day to everyone enjoying the holiday! Wearing my usual three today


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> Happy Monday and Happy Labor Day to everyone enjoying the holiday! Wearing my usual three today
> View attachment 3459379



Beautiful as always [emoji173]️


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Happy Monday and Happy Labor Day to everyone enjoying the holiday! Wearing my usual three today
> View attachment 3459379


Three beauties! Do you have a favourite? While all three are gorgeous my personal fave of yours is the slim pink lavender


----------



## Junkenpo

Cyanide Rose said:


> [emoji173]️ this! Very regal looking set JKP [emoji4] I still love my pearls. JKP, you find some lovely pieces on eBay. I've been on a blue Akoya search lately. I've found a few nice pieces on eBay, but I must say you collection of Pearl and Jade beads is the best [emoji5]


Thank you!  I probably spend too much time on ebay trying to get lucky with this style of bead & 14k twist between.  There's no jade on this bracelet, but I love the style of it with the gold beads & light blue pearls.  



Redkoi01 said:


> Green double stack today. Have a great long weekend in the USA.


  Gorgeous stacking!  



designergoods said:


> Happy Monday and Happy Labor Day to everyone enjoying the holiday! Wearing my usual three today


  I always like seeing your arm candy variety!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Junkenpo said:


> Thank you!  I probably spend too much time on ebay trying to get lucky with this style of bead & 14k twist between.  There's no jade on this bracelet, but I love the style of it with the gold beads & light blue pearls.
> 
> Gorgeous stacking!
> 
> I always like seeing your arm candy variety!



That is gorgeous! I wonder if it is sturdy. I can be pretty hard on jewelry with a rough and tumble little boy. He has already broken my gold orb bracelet, now repaired. Which reminds me, I should see how it looks Jade beads instead of onyx beads. This is it with onyx beads. I think I will give it a shot [emoji4]


----------



## designergoods

Cyanide Rose said:


> Beautiful as always [emoji173]️





2boys_jademommy said:


> Three beauties! Do you have a favourite? While all three are gorgeous my personal fave of yours is the slim pink lavender





Junkenpo said:


> Thank you!  I probably spend too much time on ebay trying to get lucky with this style of bead & 14k twist between.  There's no jade on this bracelet, but I love the style of it with the gold beads & light blue pearls.
> 
> Gorgeous stacking!
> 
> I always like seeing your arm candy variety!





Cyanide Rose said:


> That is gorgeous! I wonder if it is sturdy. I can be pretty hard on jewelry with a rough and tumble little boy. He has already broken my gold orb bracelet, now repaired. Which reminds me, I should see how it looks Jade beads instead of onyx beads. This is it with onyx beads. I think I will give it a shot [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459431



Thank you ladies!

2boys, I think my favorite is Seasons as she was my first jade bangle from my DH.

CR, love the orbs against the black onyx. I can only imagine how it would be beautiful with jade too!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> That is gorgeous! I wonder if it is sturdy. I can be pretty hard on jewelry with a rough and tumble little boy. He has already broken my gold orb bracelet, now repaired. Which reminds me, I should see how it looks Jade beads instead of onyx beads. This is it with onyx beads. I think I will give it a shot [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459431


Hey C Rose Jade beads with a similar design would be very pretty too. Love yellow gold with black - such a classic combination 

DG yes I had forgotten Seasons has a lot of sentimental value as well as being gorgeous. She is the most lively of your bangles. The other two in your stack are very serene.


----------



## designergoods

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hey C Rose Jade beads with a similar design would be very pretty too. Love yellow gold with black - such a classic combination
> 
> DG yes I had forgotten Seasons has a lot of sentimental value as well as being gorgeous. She is the most lively of your bangles. The other two in your stack are very serene.


I like your description of Seasons...your right she does have a lot going on with her!  What have you been wearing lately?


----------



## BattahZ

designergoods said:


> Thank you ladies!
> 
> 2boys, I think my favorite is Seasons as she was my first jade bangle from my DH.
> 
> CR, love the orbs against the black onyx. I can only imagine how it would be beautiful with jade too!


Forgive the newbie question but which one is Seasons?  I'm guessing the middle? All three are beautiful 

Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## designergoods

BattahZ said:


> Forgive the newbie question but which one is Seasons?  I'm guessing the middle? All three are beautiful
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


Thank you   Yes, Seasons is the bangle in the middle with the different colors. 
Hope you had a good day!


----------



## jadelover

I haven't posted for a long time but do enjoy seeing all the pretty jade pieces posted.  After I saw DG's Seasons, it reminded me of  Mamarlade. Thought it may be sister bangle.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

jadelover said:


> I haven't posted for a long time but do enjoy seeing all the pretty jade pieces posted.  After I saw DG's Seasons, it reminded me of  Mamarlade. Thought it may be sister bangle.
> View attachment 3460276



Hi Jadelover nice to see you again! Marmalade and Seasons could very well be sister bangles....Bernie has one too right? Lucky Jadies you are


----------



## jadelover

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Jadelover nice to see you again! Marmalade and Seasons could very well be sister bangles....Bernie has one too right? Lucky Jadies you are



Yes, Bernie has one too.  There maybe more Marmalade and I do hope you can find one too.


----------



## BattahZ

designergoods said:


> Thank you   Yes, Seasons is the bangle in the middle with the different colors.
> Hope you had a good day!


You're sweet, I did, thank you! My daughter's first day of kindergarten... so many feels!

Jadelover, she's gorgeous!

Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## designergoods

jadelover said:


> I haven't posted for a long time but do enjoy seeing all the pretty jade pieces posted.  After I saw DG's Seasons, it reminded me of  Mamarlade. Thought it may be sister bangle.
> View attachment 3460276


I remember Marmalade - the sweetest name and so appropriate for her! Her flower bits with a touch of yellow reminds me of tropical fruit. She has a good energy to her and a nice width!


----------



## designergoods

BattahZ said:


> You're sweet, I did, thank you! My daughter's first day of kindergarten... so many feels!
> 
> Jadelover, she's gorgeous!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


Oh I remember the first day of kindergarten. Its a big transition for them and I know it was for me too with my two children - I missed them! However, it is nice to have the free time to get things done....hope your DD enjoyed it


----------



## designergoods

Here are the three under the Eiffel Tower when I went to Paris last. Seasons shows her yellow and red summer side along with Blush and Skye


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> Thank you ladies!
> 
> 2boys, I think my favorite is Seasons as she was my first jade bangle from my DH.
> 
> CR, love the orbs against the black onyx. I can only imagine how it would be beautiful with jade too!





2boys_jademommy said:


> Hey C Rose Jade beads with a similar design would be very pretty too. Love yellow gold with black - such a classic combination
> 
> DG yes I had forgotten Seasons has a lot of sentimental value as well as being gorgeous. She is the most lively of your bangles. The other two in your stack are very serene.



Happy Hump Day Jadies! 

I restrung the bracelet with the orbs last night. I didn't have enough small green Jade beads to restring them both but I kinda like the contract [emoji4] 

I hope everyone is having a great day! It's going to be a hot one here today but it looks like our hot days are numbered [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadelover said:


> I haven't posted for a long time but do enjoy seeing all the pretty jade pieces posted.  After I saw DG's Seasons, it reminded me of  Mamarlade. Thought it may be sister bangle.
> View attachment 3460276





designergoods said:


> Here are the three under the Eiffel Tower when I went to Paris last. Seasons shows her yellow and red summer side along with Blush and Skye
> View attachment 3460356



Very unique coloring on both of these bangles Jadies. What a interesting and gorgeous gem the two of you have. I can see why you love them so much [emoji5] They are both amazing and I haven't seen anything like them, anywhere else but here.


----------



## BattahZ

Wow DG, I adore all three in your stack! So different but all gorgeous.  
CR what a great bead set! Those orbs are dreamy 

Indication of my new jade obsession - I saw a woman in the elevator at work this morning wearing a gorgeous mint jelly bangle and I wanted to chat, but I resisted - it was early morning and there were a lot of other people in there, I didn't want to look crazy 

Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BattahZ said:


> Wow DG, I adore all three in your stack! So different but all gorgeous.
> CR what a great bead set! Those orbs are dreamy
> 
> Indication of my new jade obsession - I saw a woman in the elevator at work this morning wearing a gorgeous mint jelly bangle and I wanted to chat, but I resisted - it was early morning and there were a lot of other people in there, I didn't want to look crazy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


I can't tell you how many times I've felt the urge to ask someone about their bangle lol!
I also find I "scan" wrists and when I spot a bangle I try to get a better look


----------



## BattahZ

2boys_jademommy said:


> I can't tell you how many times I've felt the urge to ask someone about their bangle lol!
> I also find I "scan" wrists and when I spot a bangle I try to get a better look


I was totally staring at her wrist like a lunatic! But of course I didn't have any jade on [emoji107] 

Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## designergoods

Cyanide Rose said:


> Happy Hump Day Jadies!
> 
> I restrung the bracelet with the orbs last night. I didn't have enough small green Jade beads to restring them both but I kinda like the contract [emoji4]
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great day! It's going to be a hot one here today but it looks like our hot days are numbered [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460602
> View attachment 3460603


OOOOHHH it came out really good and the gold against the green is balanced. Love the stack of beads!


BattahZ said:


> Wow DG, I adore all three in your stack! So different but all gorgeous.
> CR what a great bead set! Those orbs are dreamy
> 
> Indication of my new jade obsession - I saw a woman in the elevator at work this morning wearing a gorgeous mint jelly bangle and I wanted to chat, but I resisted - it was early morning and there were a lot of other people in there, I didn't want to look crazy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app



Thank you!
You are too funny, I would have reacted the same way in the elevator! Reminds me, my DD's hairstylist had a watery, green jade bangle and I couldn't help but ask her about it. Long story but she shared that it was her mom's that she wore for 30 years. It just had a small green vein and now the entire thing was this watery translucent gorgeous green bangle  ...She kept emphasizing to always wear your jade!


----------



## BattahZ

designergoods said:


> OOOOHHH it came out really good and the gold against the green is balanced. Love the stack of beads!
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> You are too funny, I would have reacted the same way in the elevator! Reminds me, my DD's hairstylist had a watery, green jade bangle and I couldn't help but ask her about it. Long story but she shared that it was her mom's that she wore for 30 years. It just had a small green vein and now the entire thing was this watery translucent gorgeous green bangle  ...She kept emphasizing to always wear your jade!


That's amazing, it changed color? I love it!

Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cyanide Rose

BattahZ said:


> Wow DG, I adore all three in your stack! So different but all gorgeous.
> CR what a great bead set! Those orbs are dreamy
> 
> Indication of my new jade obsession - I saw a woman in the elevator at work this morning wearing a gorgeous mint jelly bangle and I wanted to chat, but I resisted - it was early morning and there were a lot of other people in there, I didn't want to look crazy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app



Thanks so much BattahZ [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> OOOOHHH it came out really good and the gold against the green is balanced. Love the stack of beads!
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> You are too funny, I would have reacted the same way in the elevator! Reminds me, my DD's hairstylist had a watery, green jade bangle and I couldn't help but ask her about it. Long story but she shared that it was her mom's that she wore for 30 years. It just had a small green vein and now the entire thing was this watery translucent gorgeous green bangle  ...She kept emphasizing to always wear your jade!



DG, Thank you so much [emoji5] 

WOW! 30 years, that's amazing and even better that it fit her too [emoji4] It would be great to pass down my Jade but I only have boys. Oh well.


----------



## piosavsfan

So... I finally got my order from 9SJW. They sent me three green nephrite bangles instead of one... for each month I was waiting for my order? I guess I should be happy but I really don't need 3 of the same bangle (with different shapes and sizes but still very similar). Only one of them fits me well, the other two are too small and painful to put on. I guess I will sell them on eBay. Here is the one that fits well and I like that it's rectangular.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

piosavsfan said:


> So... I finally got my order from 9SJW. They sent me three green nephrite bangles instead of one... for each month I was waiting for my order? I guess I should be happy but I really don't need 3 of the same bangle (with different shapes and sizes but still very similar). Only one of them fits me well, the other two are too small and painful to put on. I guess I will sell them on eBay. Here is the one that fits well and I like that it's rectangular.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460966
> View attachment 3460967



I [emoji173]️ it on you piosavsfan! Sorry the others don't fit you.


----------



## crosso

piosavsfan said:


> So... I finally got my order from 9SJW. They sent me three green nephrite bangles instead of one... for each month I was waiting for my order? I guess I should be happy but I really don't need 3 of the same bangle (with different shapes and sizes but still very similar). Only one of them fits me well, the other two are too small and painful to put on. I guess I will sell them on eBay. Here is the one that fits well and I like that it's rectangular.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460966
> View attachment 3460967


Gorgeous, Pio! Looks like a perfect fit! Sorry the wait was so long, but glad you got a beautiful bangle in the end


----------



## crosso

Long time, no posts for me, though I did try to follow along while on vacation. As usual, too many lovelies to comment on! (Although I do have to say I think Alice did a fantastic job on your bead bracelet,  Silver Mom - it's stunning! Her workmanship is unequaled.)
 Back to work and back to school now. Wearing my favorite beads to cheer me up!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cyanide Rose

crosso said:


> Long time, no posts for me, though I did try to follow along while on vacation. As usual, too many lovelies to comment on! (Although I do have to say I think Alice did a fantastic job on your bead bracelet,  Silver Mom - it's stunning! Her workmanship is unequaled.)
> Back to work and back to school now. Wearing my favorite beads to cheer me up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Gorgeous crosso! Looks great with your skin tone too. Glad to see you back [emoji4]


----------



## Pirard

Greetings fellow jade lovers...does anyone know when Ultimate Jadeite will be posting their new bangles for sale? I am really itching for a lavender one, and saw her teaser post on Facebook.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Long time, no posts for me, though I did try to follow along while on vacation. As usual, too many lovelies to comment on! (Although I do have to say I think Alice did a fantastic job on your bead bracelet,  Silver Mom - it's stunning! Her workmanship is unequaled.)
> Back to work and back to school now. Wearing my favorite beads to cheer me up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Missed you Crosso! Hope you had a wonderful vacation Beautiful bead necklace - really suits you.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> So... I finally got my order from 9SJW. They sent me three green nephrite bangles instead of one... for each month I was waiting for my order? I guess I should be happy but I really don't need 3 of the same bangle (with different shapes and sizes but still very similar). Only one of them fits me well, the other two are too small and painful to put on. I guess I will sell them on eBay. Here is the one that fits well and I like that it's rectangular.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460966
> View attachment 3460967


It looks amazing on you Pio! Good fit and such a bright startling green. I love it - so delicious  It sounds like they tried hard to make up for the wait and in the end you got a gorgeous bangle!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Pirard said:


> Greetings fellow jade lovers...does anyone know when Ultimate Jadeite will be posting their new bangles for sale? I am really itching for a lavender one, and saw her teaser post on Facebook.


I don't know but would like to know too. They look very purple


----------



## Silver Mom

crosso said:


> Long time, no posts for me, though I did try to follow along while on vacation. As usual, too many lovelies to comment on! (Although I do have to say I think Alice did a fantastic job on your bead bracelet,  Silver Mom - it's stunning! Her workmanship is unequaled.)
> Back to work and back to school now. Wearing my favorite beads to cheer me up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Thank you crosso.  LOVE your beads too.


----------



## Silver Mom

piosavsfan said:


> So... I finally got my order from 9SJW. They sent me three green nephrite bangles instead of one... for each month I was waiting for my order? I guess I should be happy but I really don't need 3 of the same bangle (with different shapes and sizes but still very similar). Only one of them fits me well, the other two are too small and painful to put on. I guess I will sell them on eBay. Here is the one that fits well and I like that it's rectangular.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460966
> View attachment 3460967


SWEET!


----------



## BattahZ

Those are lovely, crosso!

Pio I'll be looking out for them on ebay!

Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## fanofjadeite

today


----------



## fanofjadeite

saw these lovelies at the mall yesterday


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3461445


Fan is that a good luck kitty charm I see on your bead bracelet? It's adorable!! And those black beads are so dark and pretty! Thanks also for the eye candy


----------



## BattahZ

Fan, those are lovely!  Awkwardly, I first looked at this thread on my phone and the pic was so small, I thought the pink bracelet was some kind of dyed bead and was going to ask about it.  Then I came on the computer and saw a better-sized pic lol.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Bangles of the day, Dream and oval light lavender


----------



## crosso

*NYC Princess* said:


> Bangles of the day, Dream and oval light lavender


Beautiful! Love your bumper bracelet too!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> Bangles of the day, Dream and oval light lavender


Very pretty NYC P!! You can't tell that one is oval and one round - they look great together. Have you decided on what to do about a bangle for your little princess?


----------



## piosavsfan

*NYC Princess* said:


> Bangles of the day, Dream and oval light lavender


Beautiful! How do you like having an oval bangle? Does it have a better fit?


----------



## designerloves

I just found this thread but thought I'd contribute! This is my lavender jade bangle, I've had it since 2009, I got it in Hong Kong and have worn it every day since.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designerloves said:


> View attachment 3461649
> 
> 
> I just found this thread but thought I'd contribute! This is my lavender jade bangle, I've had it since 2009, I got it in Hong Kong and have worn it every day since.


Welcome designerloves! What a lovely bangle - thanks for sharing We all love lavender on this forum Have you noticed if it has changed colour or become more translucent since you've been wearing for so may years?


----------



## designergoods

Pio, the bangle looks lovely on you with a rich kiwi green hue to it! At least you can relax a bit now that you have bangle(s) in hand!

Crosso, welcome back and hope you had a good trip! The beads are the perfect accessory to help settle back into your daily routines again, beautiful!

Pi, I think once UJ returns she will be listing online.

Fano, I always enjoy seeing your candy color stacks! The wide one is my favorite and how cute is that cat!!! ...gorgeous green mall jade - love the doughnut hinged details.

NYC, nice lavender stack and bumper! Do you wear your blue chubby princess much?


----------



## designergoods

designerloves said:


> View attachment 3461649
> 
> 
> I just found this thread but thought I'd contribute! This is my lavender jade bangle, I've had it since 2009, I got it in Hong Kong and have worn it every day since.


Beautiful bangle and thanks for sharing. Like 2boys asked, have you noticed any changes and it looks like a snugger fit?


----------



## designergoods

I wanted to share with you all, my jade family, that I have worked with JoJo for many many months (9+ months) on finding a bangle. Finally, my dream bangle got carved out in a blue/purple color with nice texture! I also would like to thank Dynasty for all her support 
In my excitement let me introduce Fantine.
Thanks for taking a look and hope everyone has a lovely day!


----------



## BattahZ

NYC and DL, all I can say is, YUM.  Those are delicious.

Question for the experts.  I'm looking at some bangles listed by a US seller.  They're gorgeous, and to my inexperienced eyes look like real jade, and there are certificates in the listings.  But how does one check the certificates?  I've heard mention of looking up the numbers online, but I don't see any URLs on the certificates.


----------



## BattahZ

Oh my goodness, DG, she's gorgeous!!  Who made her for you?


----------



## designerloves

designergoods said:


> Beautiful bangle and thanks for sharing. Like 2boys asked, have you noticed any changes and it looks like a snugger fit?



I can't seem to quote 2 people on mobile unfortunately. I have noticed a difference in the color, it seem to change every few months! I don't think the translucency has changed, but the color is a deeper color than when I first began wearing it. I might be imagining the change in colors, but looking at old photos I know it's become a deeper purple color. 
It's not incredibly tight but I have very small wrists, so it probably can't come off my hand without some serious oil/soap and determination. I wear it most of the time a little higher up (where the red mark is on my arm). 

Sorry if that was more info than you wanted!

View attachment 3461673

	

		
			
		

		
	
 (this photo shows it at exactly my wrist)


----------



## Silver Mom

designergoods said:


> I wanted to share with you all, my jade family, that I have worked with JoJo for many many months (9+ months) on finding a bangle. Finally, my dream bangle got carved out in a blue/purple color with nice texture! I also would like to thank Dynasty for all her support
> In my excitement let me introduce Fantine.
> Thanks for taking a look and hope everyone has a lovely day!
> 
> View attachment 3461660


DG,  Simply Gorgeous!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> I wanted to share with you all, my jade family, that I have worked with JoJo for many many months (9+ months) on finding a bangle. Finally, my dream bangle got carved out in a blue/purple color with nice texture! I also would like to thank Dynasty for all her support
> In my excitement let me introduce Fantine.
> Thanks for taking a look and hope everyone has a lovely day!
> 
> View attachment 3461660



OMG DG it's breath taking  Is it a chubby princess or does it have a flattened inner diameter? It looks amazing on you. I love the base colour and the darker green bits. So beautiful. I'm happy for you!!


----------



## designergoods

BattahZ said:


> Oh my goodness, DG, she's gorgeous!!  Who made her for you?





Silver Mom said:


> DG,  Simply Gorgeous!





2boys_jademommy said:


> OMG DG it's breath taking  Is it a chubby princess or does it have a flattened inner diameter? It looks amazing on you. I love the base colour and the darker green bits. So beautiful. I'm happy for you!!


Thank you ladies I actually took off all my other bangles and just wearing her for now.
Bat, I got her from JoJo (same seller as Seasons)
2boys, a totally different shape compared to my other bangles. She is chubby at 11.5x10.5 with a flat inner


----------



## designergoods

designerloves said:


> I can't seem to quote 2 people on mobile unfortunately. I have noticed a difference in the color, it seem to change every few months! I don't think the translucency has changed, but the color is a deeper color than when I first began wearing it. I might be imagining the change in colors, but looking at old photos I know it's become a deeper purple color.
> It's not incredibly tight but I have very small wrists, so it probably can't come off my hand without some serious oil/soap and determination. I wear it most of the time a little higher up (where the red mark is on my arm).
> 
> Sorry if that was more info than you wanted!
> 
> View attachment 3461673
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (this photo shows it at exactly my wrist)


I think she fits you perfectly and so amazing how the color has enhanced with wear. I always find it interesting to hear the changes jade will go through with its owner.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Hi Jadies I wanted to give a quick update on my Siberian nephrite bangle from Allan. It arrived last week. The fit and the proportions of the bangle is perfect. Allan's craftmanship is amazing and the bangle he made me totally lived up to his reputation on this thread. Now for the bit of "bad" news....the colour was not what I expected it to be. Allan being the artist and generous person he is, offered to make me another one. Honestly I did not expect this. He is very busy and so the new one won't be be made until Nov/Dec. I don't think I will post any pics of the bangle because it does not feel right to do so as Allan can resell it but trust me when I say the workmanship on it is PERFECT. So at this point in time no new bangle for me to share. I will of course post pics when my new bangle arrives in a few months.


----------



## designergoods

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Jadies I wanted to give a quick update on my Siberian nephrite bangle from Allan. It arrived last week. The fit and the proportions of the bangle is perfect. Allan's craftmanship is amazing and the bangle he made me totally lived up to his reputation on this thread. Now for the bit of "bad" news....the colour was not what I expected it to be. Allan being the artist and generous person he is, offered to make me another one. Honestly I did not expect this. He is very busy and so the new one won't be be made until Nov/Dec. I don't think I will post any pics of the bangle because it does not feel right to do so as Allan can resell it but trust me when I say the workmanship on it is PERFECT. So at this point in time no new bangle for me to share. I will of course post pics when my new bangle arrives in a few months.


Thanks for sharing the update. It is nice to hear that Allan offered to make another one for you and hope it comes out the way you want it. Fingers crossed everything goes well and it will be perfect as it will arrive during the holidays for you!...can you believe the year is coming to an end already - where does the time go?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Thank you ladies I actually took off all my other bangles and just wearing her for now.
> Bat, I got her from JoJo (same seller as Seasons)
> 2boys, a totally different shape compared to my other bangles. She is chubby at 11.5x10.5 with a flat inner



Is it an oval shape? Or is the 11.5mm the width and 10.5 mm the height? What is the diameter? I think this shape is very elegant and feminine and somehow also dressier than the wide d shapes. Just a different vibe. Enjoy your beautiful new bangle DG


----------



## designergoods

2boys_jademommy said:


> Is it an oval shape? Or is the 11.5mm the width and 10.5 mm the height? What is the diameter? I think this shape is very elegant and feminine and somehow also dressier than the wide d shapes. Just a different vibe. Enjoy your beautiful new bangle DG


Thank you ....She is a round cut and 11.5 width and 10.5 depth...54.5mm size so that I can easily slide on and off. I really like the shape too as she has some weight and form to her. More of a feminine elegant shape...
What are you wearing today?


----------



## piosavsfan

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Jadies I wanted to give a quick update on my Siberian nephrite bangle from Allan. It arrived last week. The fit and the proportions of the bangle is perfect. Allan's craftmanship is amazing and the bangle he made me totally lived up to his reputation on this thread. Now for the bit of "bad" news....the colour was not what I expected it to be. Allan being the artist and generous person he is, offered to make me another one. Honestly I did not expect this. He is very busy and so the new one won't be be made until Nov/Dec. I don't think I will post any pics of the bangle because it does not feel right to do so as Allan can resell it but trust me when I say the workmanship on it is PERFECT. So at this point in time no new bangle for me to share. I will of course post pics when my new bangle arrives in a few months. [emoji2]


Too bad you didn't like the color, but I'm glad he is making you a new one! I still haven't heard about what's happening with my bangle since the one he was working on broke.


----------



## piosavsfan

designergoods said:


> I wanted to share with you all, my jade family, that I have worked with JoJo for many many months (9+ months) on finding a bangle. Finally, my dream bangle got carved out in a blue/purple color with nice texture! I also would like to thank Dynasty for all her support
> In my excitement let me introduce Fantine.
> Thanks for taking a look and hope everyone has a lovely day!
> 
> View attachment 3461660


Wow! I'm jealous!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Thank you ....She is a round cut and 11.5 width and 10.5 depth...54.5mm size so that I can easily slide on and off. I really like the shape too as she has some weight and form to her. More of a feminine elegant shape...
> What are you wearing today?


The lighting is so bad in my office but this is what I am wearing now. Please excuse my messy desk.
54.5 is bigger than your other bangles right? I can't get over how gorgeous it is!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> Too bad you didn't like the color, but I'm glad he is making you a new one! I still haven't heard about what's happening with my bangle since the one he was working on broke.



Thank you Pio. Have you tried emailing him? He sometimes does take a while to respond but he will eventually. Good luck and please let us know. At this rate perhaps you and I will get our new bangles in time for Christmas


----------



## fanofjadeite

2boys_jademommy said:


> Fan is that a good luck kitty charm I see on your bead bracelet? It's adorable!! And those black beads are so dark and pretty! Thanks also for the eye candy





BattahZ said:


> Fan, those are lovely!  Awkwardly, I first looked at this thread on my phone and the pic was so small, I thought the pink bracelet was some kind of dyed bead and was going to ask about it.  Then I came on the computer and saw a better-sized pic lol.



thanks, ladies  yes, thats a good luck kitty on the aventurine beads bracelet. i just bought the bracelet yesterday.


----------



## fanofjadeite

designergoods said:


> Fano, I always enjoy seeing your candy color stacks! The wide one is my favorite and how cute is that cat!!! ...gorgeous green mall jade - love the doughnut hinged details.



thanks, designergoods  the cat bracelet is new. i just bought it yesterday


----------



## fanofjadeite

designergoods said:


> I wanted to share with you all, my jade family, that I have worked with JoJo for many many months (9+ months) on finding a bangle. Finally, my dream bangle got carved out in a blue/purple color with nice texture! I also would like to thank Dynasty for all her support
> In my excitement let me introduce Fantine.
> Thanks for taking a look and hope everyone has a lovely day!
> 
> View attachment 3461660


this bangle is GORGEOUS!!! r u going to add it to your permanent stack?


----------



## *NYC Princess*

crosso said:


> Beautiful! Love your bumper bracelet too!


Thank you!


piosavsfan said:


> Beautiful! How do you like having an oval bangle? Does it have a better fit?


Snugger fit, I like ovals. I have a slim oval white bangle as well that I haven't worn in a long time. I used to pair it with Snowflake, my white faceted, but fear damage.



2boys_jademommy said:


> Very pretty NYC P!! You can't tell that one is oval and one round - they look great together. Have you decided on what to do about a bangle for your little princess?


Yes, it is a funny thing, it was hard to tell with the two white round and oval I used to pair together too. I haven't yet decided. Nikolai has not gotten back to me on whether she has enough material.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Jadies I wanted to give a quick update on my Siberian nephrite bangle from Allan. It arrived last week. The fit and the proportions of the bangle is perfect. Allan's craftmanship is amazing and the bangle he made me totally lived up to his reputation on this thread. Now for the bit of "bad" news....the colour was not what I expected it to be. Allan being the artist and generous person he is, offered to make me another one. Honestly I did not expect this. He is very busy and so the new one won't be be made until Nov/Dec. I don't think I will post any pics of the bangle because it does not feel right to do so as Allan can resell it but trust me when I say the workmanship on it is PERFECT. So at this point in time no new bangle for me to share. I will of course post pics when my new bangle arrives in a few months.


That is too bad. I'm sure you will love the next one!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

designerloves said:


> View attachment 3461649
> 
> 
> I just found this thread but thought I'd contribute! This is my lavender jade bangle, I've had it since 2009, I got it in Hong Kong and have worn it every day since.


Beautiful!! I love lavender jade!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

designergoods said:


> NYC, nice lavender stack and bumper! Do you wear your blue chubby princess much?



Thanks! Yes my ice blue princess (they call it lavender) is my default, but recently I wore my ametrine and just yesterday switched to Dream, and added the oval on a whim this morning.

I love Fantine (I can't help but think of Les Miz...."I dreamed a dream")! My ice blue princess (I call it Fat Princess) was from JoJo too. It took me a while but not 9 months for them to find me a lavender I liked...honestly I still wanted a pink purple but they were growing weary of pulling stock for me and thinking i was not interested. Would you mind sharing how much it was? It looks very fine grained. Congratulations!


----------



## designergoods

piosavsfan said:


> Wow! I'm jealous!


lol, thanks pio


2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3461793
> View attachment 3461794
> 
> The lighting is so bad in my office but this is what I am wearing now. Please excuse my messy desk.
> 54.5 is bigger than your other bangles right? I can't get over how gorgeous it is!


Thank you Yes Fantine is on the bigger side for me but wanted something that I could easily get on and off...plus didnt want to giver her up!
I see the spot of lavender on the one and the intense color vein on the other, they are beautiful. Really like how you wear one on each wrist too! Have you noticed any changes wearing your princess (I think that is the one) so often?


fanofjadeite said:


> this bangle is GORGEOUS!!! r u going to add it to your permanent stack?


Thanks Fano  I tried to add her to the stack but it just was too much, so I simplified and just have her on for now. Its easier to see her details without all the bumpers and other bangles getting in the way....but the others are safely tucked into their boxes 
Your cat is perfect and can stack easily with anything because it is so cute!


*NYC Princess* said:


> Thanks! Yes my ice blue princess (they call it lavender) is my default, but recently I wore my ametrine and just yesterday switched to Dream, and added the oval on a whim this morning.
> I love Fantine (I can't help but think of Les Miz...."I dreamed a dream")! My ice blue princess (I call it Fat Princess) was from JoJo too. It took me a while but not 9 months for them to find me a lavender I liked...honestly I still wanted a pink purple but they were growing weary of pulling stock for me and thinking i was not interested. Would you mind sharing how much it was? It looks very fine grained. Congratulations!


You nailed it! ...its so funny because I am currently reading Les Miserables and named her after the character Fantine! lol
I love your Fat Princess and remember you getting it from jojo too. Yes, Fantine has watery, fine grain with intense color to her. I really wanted a pink lavender bangle but waaaaaaaaaay over my budget for the characteristics I wanted.


----------



## crosso

designergoods said:


> I wanted to share with you all, my jade family, that I have worked with JoJo for many many months (9+ months) on finding a bangle. Finally, my dream bangle got carved out in a blue/purple color with nice texture! I also would like to thank Dynasty for all her support
> In my excitement let me introduce Fantine.
> Thanks for taking a look and hope everyone has a lovely day!
> 
> View attachment 3461660


Be still my heart, DG!! [emoji7] Love the color and watery texture. It's the perfect balance between those two attributes IMHO. Worth the wait!!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## *NYC Princess*

I don't know what the color looks like in real life as it is typically much more watered down. There are several of these on Jojo, ranging from $3,600-$7,000 but typically can be bargained down.


----------



## designergoods

crosso said:


> Be still my heart, DG!! [emoji7] Love the color and watery texture. It's the perfect balance between those two attributes IMHO. Worth the wait!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


ahhh thanks for your sweet words Crosso  help to hear your words of confirmation that the wait was worth it!


----------



## BattahZ

Thanks, DG! Wow, JoJo has great stuff.  I wonder if it all looks as good in person? Even the inexpensive bangles are gorgeous. 

2boys, that pale lavender/green is so beautiful. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## designergoods

*NYC Princess* said:


> I don't know what the color looks like in real life as it is typically much more watered down. There are several of these on Jojo, ranging from $3,600-$7,000 but typically can be bargained down.
> View attachment 3461996


I inquired about one in the top most price range and here is what it actually looked like. Plus it had a crack.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BattahZ said:


> Thanks, DG! Wow, JoJo has great stuff.  I wonder if it all looks as good in person? Even the inexpensive bangles are gorgeous.
> 
> 2boys, that pale lavender/green is so beautiful.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


Thank you Battahz. This one is a real chameleon. Sometimes it is more bluish grey and other times the lavender shows up more. Same with the green. Also depending on the light the translucence varies with this one too.
DG- I do wear my greenish princess bangle everyday but I have not noticed colour change. It does seem slightly more translucent / moist with time but I'm not certain.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> I inquired about one in the top most price range and here is what it actually looked like. Plus it had a crack.
> View attachment 3462079


It looks good but a crack would bother me.  Jeff at JoJo is very open and honest about flaws.


----------



## BattahZ

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thank you Battahz. This one is a real chameleon. Sometimes it is more bluish grey and other times the lavender shows up more. Same with the green. Also depending on the light the translucence varies with this one too.
> DG- I do wear my greenish princess bangle everyday but I have not noticed colour change. It does seem slightly more translucent / moist with time but I'm not certain.


I love it!  I'm on the hunt for a pale lavender and green or blue, that combo is so lovely. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Ixorajade

designergoods said:


> I wanted to share with you all, my jade family, that I have worked with JoJo for many many months (9+ months) on finding a bangle. Finally, my dream bangle got carved out in a blue/purple color with nice texture! I also would like to thank Dynasty for all her support
> In my excitement let me introduce Fantine.
> Thanks for taking a look and hope everyone has a lovely day!
> 
> View attachment 3461660


Absolute dream!  

Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## designergoods

Ixorajade said:


> Absolute dream!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


Thank you


----------



## piosavsfan

delete


----------



## piosavsfan

For some nephrite eye candy, here are the other two Siberian bangles!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> For some nephrite eye candy, here are the other two Siberian bangles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462138
> View attachment 3462140
> View attachment 3462141
> View attachment 3462142



Very pretty Pio! I'm glad that the square one fits you best as you had wanted a square ( I think you had wanted a square) These two bangles however are lovely too


----------



## *NYC Princess*

designergoods said:


> I inquired about one in the top most price range and here is what it actually looked like. Plus it had a crack.
> View attachment 3462079



Yes I expected the color wouldn't be that intense. It would be wild though wouldn't it? Still looks quite blue. The crack is a stone line or an actual crack?


----------



## Junkenpo

Lovely jades all!  
I stacked up (with a bumper) Opeapea and Leaf today.  I haven't stacked in awhile, but it feels nice. I recently got something in the mail, too.  At the end of May, I purchased a nephrite ball with 9SJW and went through a similar experience as piosavsfan. No communication initially, long wait between messages, explanation of travel.  When I opened my package, everything was carefully packed and there was more than one item.  I am definitely pleased with the quality of pendant I ordered and the additional stones, and I think I would do business again, but would try to clarify a timeline of getting the goods prior. 

My order






Additionally included


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Junkenpo said:


> Lovely jades all!
> I stacked up (with a bumper) Opeapea and Leaf today.  I haven't stacked in awhile, but it feels nice. I recently got something in the mail, too.  At the end of May, I purchased a nephrite ball with 9SJW and went through a similar experience as piosavsfan. No communication initially, long wait between messages, explanation of travel.  When I opened my package, everything was carefully packed and there was more than one item.  I am definitely pleased with the quality of pendant I ordered and the additional stones, and I think I would do business again, but would try to clarify a timeline of getting the goods prior.
> 
> My order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Additionally included



Interesting! Do you know what the purple one is?

Odd way to do business, super long wait but try to compensate with extra goods. Wouldn't expect that to be good to their bottom line.


----------



## designergoods

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thank you Battahz. This one is a real chameleon. Sometimes it is more bluish grey and other times the lavender shows up more. Same with the green. Also depending on the light the translucence varies with this one too.
> DG- I do wear my greenish princess bangle everyday but I have not noticed colour change. It does seem slightly more translucent / moist with time but I'm not certain.


With the bangles I wear a lot, that is what I notice as well...more moist looking/translucent but the grain hasnt changed.


2boys_jademommy said:


> It looks good but a crack would bother me.  Jeff at JoJo is very open and honest about flaws.


Yes, I agree that Jeff is upfront with any type of flaws...I appreciate that as a buyer.


----------



## udalrike

Designer, GREAT new bangle!!!!


----------



## udalrike

GREAT bangle, Designer!!!

Sorry, double post.....


----------



## udalrike

Jade bangle on the left with watch my children gave me and a trollbeads bracelet from a friend.


----------



## udalrike

Angeline with a mammoth bracelet from another old friend


----------



## udalrike

m


----------



## fanofjadeite

udalrike said:


> Jade bangle on the left with watch my children gave me and a trollbeads bracelet from a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462592


uli, what happen to dawn? how come u not wearing her?


----------



## Silver Mom

Colors of Jade.


----------



## fanofjadeite

Silver Mom said:


> Colors of Jade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462636


STUNNING!


----------



## fanofjadeite

designergoods said:


> Thanks Fano  I tried to add her to the stack but it just was too much, so I simplified and just have her on for now. Its easier to see her details without all the bumpers and other bangles getting in the way....but the others are safely tucked into their boxes
> Your cat is perfect and can stack easily with anything because it is so cute!


thanks, designergoods  i knew i must have the cat bracelet as soon as i saw it. most others that i had seen, the hole is drilled top to bottom, but this one, the hole on the cat is drilled sideway and that is exactly what i was looking for.


----------



## designergoods

Uli, thank you...nice to see you around again! Great stack and really like the black bangle 
SM, what can I say, your collection is simply amazing  Would love to have a pink like yours some day! Do you have a favorite color?

Fano, that makes total sense that you want the cat facing you and not side ways. Now that you mentioned it, a lot are drilled top to bottom ...you would think they would know better!  So glad you found  your cat


----------



## Silver Mom

designergoods said:


> Uli, thank you...nice to see you around again! Great stack and really like the black bangle
> SM, what can I say, your collection is simply amazing  Would love to have a pink like yours some day! Do you have a favorite color?
> 
> Fano, that makes total sense that you want the cat facing you and not side ways. Now that you mentioned it, a lot are drilled top to bottom ...you would think they would know better!  So glad you found  your cat


LOL DG, My favorite color is usually the one I am wearing that day.  Thank you for your very kind compliment.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Jade bangle on the left with watch my children gave me and a trollbeads bracelet from a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462592



Hi Uli Missed seeing you here A very sentimental stack you have today - gifts from your children and friend. Very nice and all very special to you I'm sure.


----------



## crosso

Keeping it simple with basic black on casual Friday. TGIF!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> Colors of Jade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462636


They need a "LOVE button on this thread  Love Love Love all three sets. The colours are tdf!! I don't blame you for not having a favourite. I think my initial reaction is to say I love your pinkish lavender set best but perhaps my favourite is your honey colour set....all so beautiful.


----------



## designergoods

SM, I totally hear you! That's why we need so many 

JKP, the ball charm is adorable and so nice of them to give you all the extras!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Keeping it simple with basic black on casual Friday. TGIF!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


I'm wearing my black bangle too Crosso! It always goes with everything. You look chic as always - love the necklace stack too!!


----------



## designergoods

crosso said:


> Keeping it simple with basic black on casual Friday. TGIF!!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Back in black.... You can't go wrong with black! Nice pendant and bangle set, you wear them well


----------



## Redkoi01

designergoods said:


> I wanted to share with you all, my jade family, that I have worked with JoJo for many many months (9+ months) on finding a bangle. Finally, my dream bangle got carved out in a blue/purple color with nice texture! I also would like to thank Dynasty for all her support
> In my excitement let me introduce Fantine.
> Thanks for taking a look and hope everyone has a lovely day!
> 
> View attachment 3461660


This is BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## BattahZ

crosso said:


> Keeping it simple with basic black on casual Friday. TGIF!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


I love that combo! The key is fabulous, is that Tiffany?

Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## designergoods

Redkoi01 said:


> This is BEAUTIFUL!!!!


Thank you Red


----------



## BattahZ

These new Chuck E Cheese wrist things make nice bangle bumpers, I should have worn two 



Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

my black Diamond love to wear.black goes with everything. Thank u for letting me share .have great week jade ladies [emoji272][emoji258][emoji254]

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## udalrike

2 boys, thank you!! Hugs!!!


----------



## udalrike

Fano, I hit Dawn on the kitchen sink and it broke..... ((


----------



## udalrike

Got some jewelry presents for my 50th birthday and really enjoy them !!


----------



## udalrike

Again:


----------



## udalrike

I really like the Casio watch my children gave me (as the don´t earn money yet I did not want them to spend too much....)


----------



## Silver Mom

udalrike said:


> Fano, I hit Dawn on the kitchen sink and it broke..... ((


OMG  so sorry!


----------



## Silver Mom

My light green carved bangle. Bangle for the day.  Happy Sunday everybody.


----------



## piosavsfan

Bangle for the day. I love how it glows.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> I really like the Casio watch my children gave me (as the don´t earn money yet I did not want them to spend too much....)


It's always special when it's given from the heart and priceless
Sorry to hear about Dawn - hugs


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> Bangle for the day. I love how it glows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3464344
> View attachment 3464346


Hi Pio - is this the round one from 9SJW? In looks great!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> My light green carved bangle. Bangle for the day.  Happy Sunday everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3464337
> 
> View attachment 3464338


Happy Sunday to you too SM! Dreamy watery goodness


----------



## Silver Mom

piosavsfan said:


> Bangle for the day. I love how it glows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3464344
> View attachment 3464346


Yum yum yum glad you finally got this beauty.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Silver Mom said:


> My light green carved bangle. Bangle for the day.  Happy Sunday everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3464337
> 
> View attachment 3464338



So watery!! The color evokes such a sense of peace and calmness. Is it also from Alice?


----------



## *NYC Princess*

udalrike said:


> Fano, I hit Dawn on the kitchen sink and it broke..... ((



Oh no! Which one was Dawn? I didn't think jade broke so easily while being worn, that is a real bummer.


----------



## designergoods

Batt, what a colorful picture and a good way to use the bracelet as a bumper! Hope you and your DS had fun!

LL, great facet bangle shot and welcome back!

Uli, sorry to hear about Dawn! ...on a better note, hope you had a good birthday and what special gifts you received from your loved ones. 

SM, beautiful, watery carved bangle you have there! Simply gorgeous!

Pio, glad to hear you are enjoying your bangle! The color is so intense and pretty!


----------



## designergoods

Since everyone is sharing, I wore Fantine and Galadriel to my mom's birthday dinner over the weekend.
Hope you all are having a happy Sunday!


----------



## Silver Mom

designergoods said:


> Since everyone is sharing, I wore Fantine and Galadriel to my mom's birthday dinner over the weekend.
> Hope you all are having a happy Sunday!
> View attachment 3464522
> 
> View attachment 3464523


Sooooooo lovely!


----------



## designergoods

Silver Mom said:


> Sooooooo lovely!


Thank you SM


----------



## crosso

BattahZ said:


> I love that combo! The key is fabulous, is that Tiffany?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


Hi BattahZ! Yes, it is a Tiffany black jade key.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

udalrike said:


> Fano, I hit Dawn on the kitchen sink and it broke..... ((


Boo!!!! So sorry to hear this, Dawn was a beauty. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

designergoods said:


> Since everyone is sharing, I wore Fantine and Galadriel to my mom's birthday dinner over the weekend.
> Hope you all are having a happy Sunday!
> View attachment 3464522
> 
> View attachment 3464523


These are great together! Both so beautiful in different ways.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Since everyone is sharing, I wore Fantine and Galadriel to my mom's birthday dinner over the weekend.
> Hope you all are having a happy Sunday!
> View attachment 3464522
> 
> View attachment 3464523


Truly beautiful DG. I love the elegance of your princesses. And a Happy Birthday to Mom!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> Fano, I hit Dawn on the kitchen sink and it broke..... ((



Sorry to hear that Uli [emoji17]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Beautifully gorgeous Jade pieces Jadies [emoji4] Happy Monday!!! I hope everyone is doing well [emoji5] Wearing some nephrite bangles today. Take care Jadies!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Beautifully gorgeous Jade pieces Jadies [emoji4] Happy Monday!!! I hope everyone is doing well [emoji5] Wearing some nephrite bangles today. Take care Jadies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3464831
> View attachment 3464832


Lovely stack C Rose! The greens are varied but go well together and I like the bead spacers especially your black beads with the yellow gold. Hope you have great day CRose and all the Jadies here


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Lovely stack C Rose! The greens are varied but go well together and I like the bead spacers especially your black beads with the yellow gold. Hope you have great day CRose and all the Jadies here



Thank you so much 2B! I hope you have a great day too! We finally have amazing weather today [emoji4]


----------



## designergoods

crosso said:


> These are great together! Both so beautiful in different ways.
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Thank you! Wanted to wear some blue for the evening and felt they paired well 



2boys_jademommy said:


> Truly beautiful DG. I love the elegance of your princesses. And a Happy Birthday to Mom!


Thanks 2boys! It was her 60th and we ate at a Polynesian restaurant so we all wore Hawaiian attire!


Cyanide Rose said:


> Beautifully gorgeous Jade pieces Jadies [emoji4] Happy Monday!!! I hope everyone is doing well [emoji5] Wearing some nephrite bangles today. Take care Jadies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3464831
> View attachment 3464832


Lovely stack! Its amazing how the color variation really differs from one to another...like a jade's finger print as no two are alike! Glad you are enjoying the weather as we have cooled here too thank goodness.


----------



## BattahZ

Lots love, that diamond bangle is great!  It looks like it'll work with everything.
udalrike, I love your sentimental stacks, esp the bangle with the watch - the greens go nicely together!  Kiddo gifts are the best, my coworkers always tease me for wearing plastic bead bracelets from my daughter with my gold and pearls!  So sorry about Dawn 
Silver Mom that carved bangle is gorgeous, the translucency is lovely.
piosavsfan, so glowy!!
DG, Fantine and Galadriel must have stolen the show at dinner, they're lovely.
CR awesome stack!  Are the beads jade as well?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> Lovely stack! Its amazing how the color variation really differs from one to another...like a jade's finger print as no two are alike! Glad you are enjoying the weather as we have cooled here too thank goodness.





BattahZ said:


> CR awesome stack!  Are the beads jade as well?



Thanks DG! I must say your new bangle is TDF!  You wear it well my friend [emoji5]

Thanks so much BattahZ, the black beads are onyx. Everything else is Jade [emoji4]


----------



## *NYC Princess*

designergoods said:


> Thanks 2boys! It was her 60th and we ate at a Polynesian restaurant so we all wore Hawaiian attire!



Sounds so fun!!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Lots love's black diamond inspired me to wear Snowflake. Interesting how jade changes in different lighting!


----------



## Lots love

*NYC Princess* said:


> Lots love's black diamond inspired me to wear Snowflake. Interesting how jade changes in different lighting!
> 
> View attachment 3465132
> View attachment 3465133
> View attachment 3465135


Thank you. I absolutely love your snowflake name yours. Looks amazing on you [emoji259] [emoji259]


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> Batt, what a colorful picture and a good way to use the bracelet as a bumper! Hope you and your DS had fun!
> 
> LL, great facet bangle shot and welcome back!
> 
> Uli, sorry to hear about Dawn! ...on a better note, hope you had a good birthday and what special gifts you received from your loved ones.
> 
> SM, beautiful, watery carved bangle you have there! Simply gorgeous!
> 
> Pio, glad to hear you are enjoying your bangle! The color is so intense and pretty!


Thank you so much designergoods. Congratulations on your new bangle looks. Amazing on you. [emoji41] [emoji41]


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Lots love said:


> Thank you. I absolutely love your snowflake name yours. Looks amazing on you [emoji259] [emoji259]



Thank you!! I think Nikolai is making more faceted bangles.


----------



## designergoods

BattahZ said:


> Lots love, that diamond bangle is great!  It looks like it'll work with everything.
> udalrike, I love your sentimental stacks, esp the bangle with the watch - the greens go nicely together!  Kiddo gifts are the best, my coworkers always tease me for wearing plastic bead bracelets from my daughter with my gold and pearls!  So sorry about Dawn
> Silver Mom that carved bangle is gorgeous, the translucency is lovely.
> piosavsfan, so glowy!!
> DG, Fantine and Galadriel must have stolen the show at dinner, they're lovely.
> CR awesome stack!  Are the beads jade as well?


Thank you Batt, it is so much fun wearing jade that you love!



Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks DG! I must say your new bangle is TDF!  You wear it well my friend [emoji5]
> 
> Thanks so much BattahZ, the black beads are onyx. Everything else is Jade [emoji4]


Thanks CR, as do you! 



*NYC Princess* said:


> Sounds so fun!!


It was nice to wear a mu mu for a change  and do some dancing



Lots love said:


> Thank you so much designergoods. Congratulations on your new bangle looks. Amazing on you. [emoji41] [emoji41]


Thank you LL, its been on since receiving it! Keep looking at it 
...you wear your black bangles well too!


----------



## designergoods

*NYC Princess* said:


> Lots love's black diamond inspired me to wear Snowflake. Interesting how jade changes in different lighting!
> 
> View attachment 3465132
> View attachment 3465133
> View attachment 3465135


gorgeous, I am sure it sparkles and twinkles in the light just like Snowflakes


----------



## Lots love

designergoods said:


> Thank you Batt, it is so much fun wearing jade that you love!
> 
> 
> Thanks CR, as do you!
> 
> 
> It was nice to wear a mu mu for a change  and do some dancing
> 
> 
> Thank you LL, its been on since receiving it! Keep looking at it
> ...you wear your black bangles well too!


We'll it's very gorgeous looking too. I'm so happy for you. I love your collection of jade. You wear them all so well too[emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

*NYC Princess* said:


> Lots love's black diamond inspired me to wear Snowflake. Interesting how jade changes in different lighting!
> 
> View attachment 3465132
> View attachment 3465133
> View attachment 3465135



Beautiful bangle NYC [emoji4] It is very intriguing to me. I never realized how much lighting has on Jade. Especially lavender Jade, is the lovely snowflake white?


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Cyanide Rose said:


> Beautiful bangle NYC [emoji4] It is very intriguing to me. I never realized how much lighting has on Jade. Especially lavender Jade, is the lovely snowflake white?


Nikolai had called this light lavender, but it's pretty much white with a little bit of light grey here and there.


----------



## udalrike

NYC, Snowflake is wonderful!!!
Great jade bangles, C Rose and Designer!
Battah, you are so right about gifts from children and friends!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Had casually asked Ultimate Jadeite on more info on these bangles she had posted. $10,000 to just under $100,000 USD! These six are $50,000. Unfortunately way waaaay over my budget lol.  I posted because I think someone here was interested in these as well.


----------



## udalrike

WOW, that´s pretty steep! In German we would say: This is a "proud" price....
Nothing for me either, NYC!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> Had casually asked Ultimate Jadeite on more info on these bangles she had posted. $10,000 to just under $100,000 USD! These six are $50,000. Unfortunately way waaaay over my budget lol.  I posted because I think someone here was interested in these as well.
> 
> View attachment 3465651
> View attachment 3465652
> View attachment 3465653


 Thanks for sharing the eye candy NYC P WOW!


----------



## BattahZ

Omg thanks for asking about those, I guess I won't hold my breath 

Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## designergoods

Lots love said:


> We'll it's very gorgeous looking too. I'm so happy for you. I love your collection of jade. You wear them all so well too[emoji7] [emoji7]





udalrike said:


> NYC, Snowflake is wonderful!!!
> Great jade bangles, C Rose and Designer!
> Battah, you are so right about gifts from children and friends!


Thank you ladies! What are you all wearing?


----------



## designergoods

*NYC Princess* said:


> Had casually asked Ultimate Jadeite on more info on these bangles she had posted. $10,000 to just under $100,000 USD! These six are $50,000. Unfortunately way waaaay over my budget lol.  I posted because I think someone here was interested in these as well.
> 
> View attachment 3465651
> View attachment 3465652
> View attachment 3465653


Wowza, that seems a little on the high end ! 
...Beautiful colors though


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Ha now that I have picked myself off the floor from fainting, I guess I will carry on.


----------



## designergoods

*NYC Princess* said:


> Ha now that I have picked myself off the floor from fainting, I guess I will carry on.


----------



## Junkenpo

hi jadies!

NYCP, thank you for being the one to inquire... the color on those are intense, but price is equally intense!


All the facet shots inspired me to bring mine out.  It's hard to get a good shot of them! lol


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> hi jadies!
> 
> NYCP, thank you for being the one to inquire... the color on those are intense, but price is equally intense!
> 
> 
> All the facet shots inspired me to bring mine out.  It's hard to get a good shot of them! lol



The top pic looks like a pale sage green and the bottom pic is a pale blue - lavenders aren't the only chameleons 
The light facet bangles like yours and NYC P's have a very different look and feel than the black facet bangles that LL and Bernie and others have. I have neither and I want both!!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

More new lavender lovelies from Nandar. 55-62mm which is too big for me but I am shopping banned bc bought another handbag


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Junkenpo said:


> hi jadies!
> 
> NYCP, thank you for being the one to inquire... the color on those are intense, but price is equally intense!
> 
> 
> All the facet shots inspired me to bring mine out.  It's hard to get a good shot of them! lol



Very nice! Where did you get it? Faceted ones aren't very common.


----------



## fanofjadeite

udalrike said:


> Fano, I hit Dawn on the kitchen sink and it broke..... ((


so sorry to hear that, uli   she was a beauty. will u be banding her?


----------



## fanofjadeite

Silver Mom said:


> My light green carved bangle. Bangle for the day.  Happy Sunday everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3464337
> 
> View attachment 3464338


soooooo dreamy


----------



## fanofjadeite

piosavsfan said:


> Bangle for the day. I love how it glows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3464344
> View attachment 3464346


looks great on u, piosavsfan


----------



## fanofjadeite

designergoods said:


> Since everyone is sharing, I wore Fantine and Galadriel to my mom's birthday dinner over the weekend.
> Hope you all are having a happy Sunday!
> View attachment 3464522
> 
> View attachment 3464523


----------



## Silver Mom

*NYC Princess* said:


> More new lavender lovelies from Nandar. 55-62mm which is too big for me but I am shopping banned bc bought another handbag
> 
> View attachment 3466309
> 
> 
> View attachment 3466310


 Wow, these really kinda looks like one I have.  I call her violet.  LOL


----------



## designergoods

JKP, your facet bangle is gorgeous too! Its slender shape and color is so feminine and fresh

SM, I forgot about this lavender beauty of yours. Violet (and you named her!) reminds me of the lush lavender fields in France...just lovely


----------



## designergoods

Here's my faceted bangle (minty green with black) contribution, Thrakena paired with Arya.


----------



## designergoods

fanofjadeite said:


>


Thanks Fano


----------



## Silver Mom

designergoods said:


> Here's my faceted bangle (minty green with black) contribution, Thrakena paired with Arya.
> View attachment 3466432


LOVELY!


----------



## Silver Mom

designergoods said:


> JKP, your facet bangle is gorgeous too! Its slender shape and color is so feminine and fresh
> 
> SM, I forgot about this lavender beauty of yours. Violet (and you named her!) reminds me of the lush lavender fields in France...just lovely


Thank you DG.  This is one of the very first ones I ever bought.  Dynasty named her for me.  I wanted to sell her because I got another lavender but kept her instead.


----------



## Junkenpo

2boys_jademommy said:


> The top pic looks like a pale sage green and the bottom pic is a pale blue - lavenders aren't the only chameleons
> The light facet bangles like yours and NYC P's have a very different look and feel than the black facet bangles that LL and Bernie and others have. I have neither and I want both!!



Thanks! It's amazing what different lighting conditions do to jade colors.   Top pic is right next to the window through the vanilla curtain. Second pic is about 3ft from that same window. To the eye she's a light mint green in most situations, but there is a blue quality visible in lower lighting.  It reminds me of arctic icebergs. 



*NYC Princess* said:


> Very nice! Where did you get it? Faceted ones aren't very common.


I totally lucked out just randomly searching ebay one day.  The seller had this bangle and a hinged bangle for sale, but didn't' seem to be a jade collector or a jade seller, just someone selling off their stuff. Last time I peeked, they still had the hinged up for sale, but no more jade. 



designergoods said:


> JKP, your facet bangle is gorgeous too! Its slender shape and color is so feminine and fresh



Thank you!  She's a little big, but I couldn't pass up the opportunity for a faceted bangle.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Here's my faceted bangle (minty green with black) contribution, Thrakena paired with Arya.
> View attachment 3466432


 I had forgotten you have a faceted one too DG! I think yours looks similar to Dynasty. Black with some green. Hope I'm not mixing up Jadies with their bangles lol


----------



## designergoods

Silver Mom said:


> Thank you DG.  This is one of the very first ones I ever bought.  Dynasty named her for me.  I wanted to sell her because I got another lavender but kept her instead.


Good decision, Violet is sure a keeper (Dynasty comes up with perfect names) 



2boys_jademommy said:


> I had forgotten you have a faceted one too DG! I think yours looks similar to Dynasty. Black with some green. Hope I'm not mixing up Jadies with their bangles lol


I think your right...I am counting two black and two white facet bangles we all shared


----------



## Silver Mom

designergoods said:


> Good decision, Violet is sure a keeper (Dynasty comes up with perfect names)
> 
> 
> I think your right...I am counting two black and two white facet bangles we all shared


Thank you DG.  I will be wearing here with this pendant.


----------



## designergoods

Silver Mom said:


> Thank you DG.  I will be wearing here with this pendant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3466548


Wow, the blue hues are really coming out in this photo...and how adorable is your bunny pendant! What an ideal match, it even has the splash of green on her just like your bangle!...and of course, set in dazzling "SM signature" diamonds  ....I can smell the lei in the background


----------



## Silver Mom

designergoods said:


> Wow, the blue hues are really coming out in this photo...and how adorable is your bunny pendant! What an ideal match, it even has the splash of green on her just like your bangle!...and of course, set in dazzling "SM signature" diamonds  ....I can smell the lei in the background


LOL DG you are too funny.  I wanted to sell her but nobody wanted to buy her so she is mine.  LOL  The Bunny was from my favorite seller Berniechocolate.


----------



## designergoods

Silver Mom said:


> LOL DG you are too funny.  I wanted to sell her but nobody wanted to buy her so she is mine.  LOL  The Bunny was from my favorite seller Berniechocolate.


I am so happy your bunny found a good home and "chose" to stay with you (jade karma)!


----------



## Silver Mom

designergoods said:


> I am so happy your bunny found a good home and "chose" to stay with you (jade karma)!


Actually it was the bangle that I had wanted to sell not the bunny.  LOL  I really like that bunny.


----------



## designergoods

Silver Mom said:


> Actually it was the bangle that I had wanted to sell not the bunny.  LOL  I really like that bunny.


Oh sorry, I got all mixed up ...okay I understand... 
they are both a match made in heaven!


----------



## Lots love

Junkenpo said:


> hi jadies!
> 
> NYCP, thank you for being the one to inquire... the color on those are intense, but price is equally intense!
> 
> 
> All the facet shots inspired me to bring mine out.  It's hard to get a good shot of them! lol


Absolutely love both of you and nycp bangles look amazing [emoji7][emoji7]

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

udalrike said:


> Fano, I hit Dawn on the kitchen sink and it broke..... ((


I'm so sorry about that [emoji21][emoji21]

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Silver Mom said:


> Wow, these really kinda looks like one I have.  I call her violet.  LOL
> View attachment 3466396


Yes they do look alike! I remember a couple of you got this from Sophia.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

designergoods said:


> Here's my faceted bangle (minty green with black) contribution, Thrakena paired with Arya.
> View attachment 3466432



So quite a few jadies have faceted bangles!


----------



## BattahZ

Ooh she's yummy, SM! I would have snapped her up!


----------



## Silver Mom

BattahZ said:


> Ooh she's yummy, SM! I would have snapped her up!


Thanks B.  You are so cute.


----------



## BattahZ

Silver Mom said:


> Thanks B.  You are so cute.


I'm trying to put myself in shopping jail, but all these beautiful lavender/blue bangles have me wanting one!

Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Silver Mom

BattahZ said:


> I'm trying to put myself in shopping jail, but all these beautiful lavender/blue bangles have me wanting one!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


I know.  Did you see the beauties from Ultimate Jadeite for $50,000.00?  LOL


----------



## BattahZ

Silver Mom said:


> I know.  Did you see the beauties from Ultimate Jadeite for $50,000.00?  LOL


Yes!! I got so excited when she posted them, but wow the prices... I'm holding on to hope, though, and messaged her about the new lavender and green ones.  

Tho a friend gave me a bangle on Monday that she bought in Taipei a long time ago and I've been kind of fixed on it and haven't taken it off. It's a simple D style but it just fits so well and feels so good on, and I swear it's gotten shinier since I started wearing it... jade given as a gift is good luck, right?

Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Silver Mom

BattahZ said:


> Yes!! I got so excited when she posted them, but wow the prices... I'm holding on to hope, though, and messaged her about the new lavender and green ones.
> 
> Tho a friend gave me a bangle on Monday that she bought in Taipei a long time ago and I've been kind of fixed on it and haven't taken it off. It's a simple D style but it just fits so well and feels so good on, and I swear it's gotten shinier since I started wearing it... jade given as a gift is good luck, right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


Jade is good luck no matter how you got it.  I wonder how much the ones from Ultimate Jadeite are going to be?  They are pretty tho.  Hope you get one B.


----------



## BattahZ

Silver Mom said:


> Jade is good luck no matter how you got it.  I wonder how much the ones from Ultimate Jadeite are going to be?  They are pretty tho.  Hope you get one B.


Thank you SM  I'll share what Nandar tells me, she said she'll check and let me know this weekend. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## udalrike

I was in shopping jail, Battah, and am back now....  But for a very short moment I had escaped and this is the result  :


----------



## BattahZ

udalrike said:


> I was in shopping jail, Battah, and am back now....  But for a very short moment I had escaped and this is the result  :


Ohhhh udalrike that's beautiful!!! I looked at it a few times, the carving is lovely.  Can't wait to see it on you!

Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> I was in shopping jail, Battah, and am back now....  But for a very short moment I had escaped and this is the result  :


This one looks regal. Very elegant. It is an intricate pattern rather than a carving of something right? Be sure to post pics when it arrives. Oh and may as well do more damage before you're locked up again


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BattahZ said:


> Yes!! I got so excited when she posted them, but wow the prices... I'm holding on to hope, though, and messaged her about the new lavender and green ones.
> 
> Tho a friend gave me a bangle on Monday that she bought in Taipei a long time ago and I've been kind of fixed on it and haven't taken it off. It's a simple D style but it just fits so well and feels so good on, and I swear it's gotten shinier since I started wearing it... jade given as a gift is good luck, right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app



Yes I've heard it is good luck to receive Jade as a gift. Would love to see a picture of the bangle your friend gave you but only if you feel like it. I've noticed shinier Jade with wear too.


----------



## BattahZ

Here you go, 2boys! It's a simple little bangle (I turned it to catch both sides) with a patch of brighter green and a tiny bit of pale lavender on one side.  Very comfortable to wear and I swear it's gotten a little shinier and a little more translucent since I first put it on. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BattahZ

Oops, pics here:





Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Silver Mom

BattahZ said:


> Oops, pics here:
> View attachment 3467147
> 
> View attachment 3467148
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


This is soooooo pretty!


----------



## BattahZ

Silver Mom said:


> This is soooooo pretty!


Thank you! I love it. My new UJ bangle came in the mail this week, but I tried it on and took it right off in favor of this one.  It just feels good, you know?

Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Silver Mom

BattahZ said:


> Thank you! I love it. My new UJ bangle came in the mail this week, but I tried it on and took it right off in favor of this one.  It just feels good, you know?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


So are you keeping the new UJ bangle?  Post a picture.  I think this one would be hard to beat.


----------



## BattahZ

Sending it back to UJ seems like a hassle, but I don't see myself wearing it (I'll take some pics tonight, it's at home).  From the pics it looked like a princess style, but in person it's sort of flattened like a metal washer, if that makes sense?  It sticks out a lot from my wrist and isn't comfortable.  I just know I won't wear it.


----------



## Silver Mom

BattahZ said:


> Sending it back to UJ seems like a hassle, but I don't see myself wearing it (I'll take some pics tonight, it's at home).  From the pics it looked like a princess style, but in person it's sort of flattened like a metal washer, if that makes sense?  It sticks out a lot from my wrist and isn't comfortable.  I just know I won't wear it.


If you don't like it, it might be worth it to send it back.  It's not that hard AND money is money.  LOL


----------



## BattahZ

Silver Mom said:


> If you don't like it, it might be worth it to send it back.  It's not that hard AND money is money.  LOL


That's a good point.  It wasn't expensive,  but even minus shipping it's better than nothing!

Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BattahZ said:


> Oops, pics here:
> View attachment 3467147
> 
> View attachment 3467148
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


I love it - both sides  It's like 2 bangles in one and it fits you beautifully. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Beautiful Jade pieces [emoji4] The colors are gorgeous. They all look so pretty on. The facet bangles are just amazing. I love to flashes of light they reflect. They such a lovely gem!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BattahZ said:


> Sending it back to UJ seems like a hassle, but I don't see myself wearing it (I'll take some pics tonight, it's at home).  From the pics it looked like a princess style, but in person it's sort of flattened like a metal washer, if that makes sense?  It sticks out a lot from my wrist and isn't comfortable.  I just know I won't wear it.


I agree with Silver Mom. If you do not feel you would wear it then I would send it back..


----------



## designergoods

Batt, that is so sweet of your friend to gift you a bangle! I do think jade gets shinier with wear which brings out the colors- it looks lovely on you!
+1 on the returning the other if you wont wear it 

Uli, what a cool carved bangle. I have always wondered how they get it carved out like that. She is a beauty and cant wait until you have it in hand!


----------



## Silver Mom

Beautiful sunny day today so the color of the day is......


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> Beautiful sunny day today so the color of the day is......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3467300


My favourite!  Caramel goodness


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I just wanted to share my Jade necklace. If it wasn't for DG, I would have given up trying to restring it ages ago. The thread still doesn't match but it was the best match I could find. Thanks so much for the reminder DG [emoji5]

I restrung it exactly how I originally purchased it. Do you Jadies think I should put knots between every bead? The necklace is 28 inches long and pretty heavy.  I may shorten it and make a matching bracelet. What do you Jadies think?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> I just wanted to share my Jade necklace. If it wasn't for DG, I would have given up trying to restring it ages ago. The thread still doesn't match but it was the best match I could find. Thanks so much for the reminder DG [emoji5]
> 
> I restrung it exactly how I originally purchased it. Do you Jadies think I should put knots between every bead? The necklace is 28 inches long and pretty heavy.  I may shorten it and make a matching bracelet. What do you Jadies think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3467355



It's lovely...up to you if you would prefer to leave it long or shorten it and have a bracelet too. I think both would look nice and it would depend on whether you tend to prefer longer necklaces or shorter. I'm thinking if you were to make a bracelet, your necklace would still be 21-22 inches long approx which in my mind is still "longish" so after all my rambling, my 2 cents would be to shorten the necklace and make a matching bracelet with it.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> It's lovely...up to you if you would prefer to leave it long or shorten it and have a bracelet too. I think both would look nice and it would depend on whether you tend to prefer longer necklaces or shorter. I'm thinking if you were to make a bracelet, your necklace would still be 21-22 inches long approx which in my mind is still "longish" so after all my rambling, my 2 cents would be to shorten the necklace and make a matching bracelet with it.



Thank so much 2B_JM. I think I will shorten it [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thank so much 2B_JM. I think I will shorten it [emoji4]



 Sounds like a good plan - please share pics


----------



## Spring Time

Cyanide Rose said:


> I just wanted to share my Jade necklace. If it wasn't for DG, I would have given up trying to restring it ages ago. The thread still doesn't match but it was the best match I could find. Thanks so much for the reminder DG [emoji5]
> 
> I restrung it exactly how I originally purchased it. Do you Jadies think I should put knots between every bead? The necklace is 28 inches long and pretty heavy.  I may shorten it and make a matching bracelet. What do you Jadies think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3467355


Absolutely love your necklace wow. Love the color too.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## designergoods

Cyanide Rose said:


> I just wanted to share my Jade necklace. If it wasn't for DG, I would have given up trying to restring it ages ago. The thread still doesn't match but it was the best match I could find. Thanks so much for the reminder DG [emoji5]
> 
> I restrung it exactly how I originally purchased it. Do you Jadies think I should put knots between every bead? The necklace is 28 inches long and pretty heavy.  I may shorten it and make a matching bracelet. What do you Jadies think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3467355


Wow CR, it came out beautiful - you did a fantastic job! I think the thread goes well with it adding to the glow of the beads and your pendant is stunning with its bold size and delicate carving. If you want to try it out at this length to see how it feels but if you do decide to go with a matching bracelet I think a "set" would be the way to go and adding knots in between the beads if you need the length. I am so proud of you for doing this all yourself! I am inspired


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Sounds like a good plan - please share pics





Spring Time said:


> Absolutely love your necklace wow. Love the color too.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app





designergoods said:


> Wow CR, it came out beautiful - you did a fantastic job! I think the thread goes well with it adding to the glow of the beads and your pendant is stunning with its bold size and delicate carving. If you want to try it out at this length to see how it feels but if you do decide to go with a matching bracelet I think a "set" would be the way to go and adding knots in between the necklace if you need the length. I am so proud of you for doing this all yourself! I am inspired



Will do 2B_JM, Thanks again [emoji4]

Thanks a lot Spring Time, I like you screen name [emoji2]

Thank you so much DG! You are the best! Thank you for you help. I will definitely be making a set [emoji5]


----------



## *NYC Princess*

udalrike said:


> WOW, that´s pretty steep! In German we would say: This is a "proud" price....
> Nothing for me either, NYC!!



VERY proud!!


----------



## piosavsfan

Do you ladies match your bangles to your outfits or just wear whatever bangle is calling to you? Sometimes I want to wear a bangle but I feel like it just doesn't go with what I'm wearing. My most worn bangles are probably my grey jadeite and dark, dark green (almost black) nephrite because it goes with so much. I would love to have a black jadeite bangle.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Cyanide Rose said:


> I just wanted to share my Jade necklace. If it wasn't for DG, I would have given up trying to restring it ages ago. The thread still doesn't match but it was the best match I could find. Thanks so much for the reminder DG [emoji5]
> 
> I restrung it exactly how I originally purchased it. Do you Jadies think I should put knots between every bead? The necklace is 28 inches long and pretty heavy.  I may shorten it and make a matching bracelet. What do you Jadies think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3467355



Won't help on weight but what if you wore it doubled up?


----------



## berniechocolate

piosavsfan said:


> Do you ladies match your bangles to your outfits or just wear whatever bangle is calling to you? Sometimes I want to wear a bangle but I feel like it just doesn't go with what I'm wearing. My most worn bangles are probably my grey jadeite and dark, dark green (almost black) nephrite because it goes with so much. I would love to have a black jadeite bangle.



I do . I get a thrill outta matching different outfits with different jadeite colors .  But black bangles is an all time favorites because they kinda work well with everything  

Green is very lovely .  I love silver moms Siberian to die for green square .  The color is brilliant .   I have. Green nephrite square by Allan too ,  but if I m in a green sundress , then I try to work it with others . 

Black jadeite is a good investment .   I think a couple of Jade sistas have a variation call guatemala black jadeite ? It's very even black and the pricing seems very competitive for a even black .  You could check that out .  It's. Very even black from what I observe . As the Burmese black chicken jadeite variety tend to have snowy spots and there might be slight color variation  . 

Enjoy  it's always lovely to shop for new Jade and wait for packages in the mail


----------



## crosso

berniechocolate said:


> I do . I get a thrill outta matching different outfits with different jadeite colors .  But black bangles is an all time favorites because they kinda work well with everything
> 
> Green is very lovely .  I love silver moms Siberian to die for green square .  The color is brilliant .   I have. Green nephrite square by Allan too ,  but if I m in a green sundress , then I try to work it with others .
> 
> Black jadeite is a good investment .   I think a couple of Jade sistas have a variation call guatemala black jadeite ? It's very even black and the pricing seems very competitive for a even black .  You could check that out .  It's. Very even black from what I observe . As the Burmese black chicken jadeite variety tend to have snowy spots and there might be slight color variation  .
> 
> Enjoy  it's always lovely to shop for new Jade and wait for packages in the mail


I do the same - I like to match my jade to my outfits, although I have certain favorites that I wear more often.
I have one of the black Guatemalan jadeite bangles, purchased from JadeMaya. It was very reasonably priced, but if you want one in your size, you have to contact them to custom make one for you and be patient with the pace of communication. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Silver Mom

piosavsfan said:


> Do you ladies match your bangles to your outfits or just wear whatever bangle is calling to you? Sometimes I want to wear a bangle but I feel like it just doesn't go with what I'm wearing. My most worn bangles are probably my grey jadeite and dark, dark green (almost black) nephrite because it goes with so much. I would love to have a black jadeite bangle.


Pio, I try to match what I am wearing for the day.  It is kinda fun, don't you think?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

piosavsfan said:


> Do you ladies match your bangles to your outfits or just wear whatever bangle is calling to you? Sometimes I want to wear a bangle but I feel like it just doesn't go with what I'm wearing. My most worn bangles are probably my grey jadeite and dark, dark green (almost black) nephrite because it goes with so much. I would love to have a black jadeite bangle.



I don't usually match my bangle with my clothing. I just pick what I like that day. I wear yellow and white gold together too. Sometimes gemstone bracelets are a different story but not too often. 

I do have a nephrite bangle that has one black side with the other side a mixture of black and green. It does make me want an all black bangle too [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

*NYC Princess* said:


> Won't help on weight but what if you wore it doubled up?



I never thought about doubling it up. Hmmm....I will have to see what that looks like. The beads are about 10 millimeters wide but I will definitely double it and see how it looks [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> Do you ladies match your bangles to your outfits or just wear whatever bangle is calling to you? Sometimes I want to wear a bangle but I feel like it just doesn't go with what I'm wearing. My most worn bangles are probably my grey jadeite and dark, dark green (almost black) nephrite because it goes with so much. I would love to have a black jadeite bangle.



I tend not to match because on my left is my everyday greenish bangle. On the right I swap but the one I wear most often is my black bangle followed by my lavender d bangle. I rarely wear my princess lavender or my pale green princess. Black matches everything so in a way I guess I match but not consciously lol!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Not sure if I posted this previously but my mom gave me a Jade bracelet earlier his year.  I have not worn it because it is too fancy for everyday wear and also because I've been trying to convince her to keep it. She doesn't care for jewellery and keeps giving me her stuff. The pics are bad - just took them in my bathroom lol but just felt like sharing. This was an anniversary gift years ago from my dad to my mom. 
Happy Mid Autumn Festival by the way Jadies!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3467694
> View attachment 3467695
> View attachment 3467696
> View attachment 3467694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I posted this previously but my mom gave me a Jade bracelet earlier his year.  I have not worn it because it is too fancy for everyday wear and also because I've been trying to convince her to keep it. She doesn't care for jewellery and keeps giving me her stuff. The pics are bad - just took them in my bathroom lol but just felt like sharing. This was an anniversary gift years ago from my dad to my mom.
> Happy Mid Autumn Festival by the way Jadies!



It's TDF 2B_JM!  That's so sweet, you are quite blessed to have such a gem (your mom [emoji5]) and the Jade bracelet too!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Oh and forgot to add I'm not sure if this is jadeite. It was sold as Jade to my dad. It is very shiny and quite translucent. The colour is very intense. Now that I know more about Jade I am not certain if it is jadeite because if this is untreated Jade it would be very expensive even though the individual Jade piece are small. My dad did spend quite a lot on this many years ago but I'm wondering if he got "scammed". Doesn't matter I suppose because even though my mom got "mad" that he spent so much she was happily surprised to receive this gift. Feel free Jadies to comment if you think this is even jadeite and if so, do you think it is treated. I Promise I won't be upset because honestly I doubt I would ever wear this. Not my style but I love the memory of it.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Oh and forgot to add I'm not sure if this is jadeite. It was sold as Jade to my dad. It is very shiny and quite translucent. The colour is very intense. Now that I know more about Jade I am not certain if it is jadeite because if this is untreated Jade it would be very expensive even though the individual Jade piece are small. My dad did spend quite a lot on this many years ago but I'm wondering if he got "scammed". Doesn't matter I suppose because even though my mom got "mad" that he spent so much she was happily surprised to receive this gift. Feel free Jadies to comment if you think this is even jadeite and if so, do you think it is treated. I Promise I won't be upset because honestly I doubt I would ever wear this. Not my style but I love the memory of it.



I love it. I would wear it but I totally understand what you are saying. 

Does it have any markings? Check inside and outside because some assay markings are stamped on the outside.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> I love it. I would wear it but I totally understand what you are saying.
> 
> Does it have any markings? Check inside and outside because some assay markings are stamped on the outside.



Thanks C Rose. I'll try and check tomorrow in the sunlight. I could wear it with a little black dress I suppose. It's just that the style borders on tacky to me


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3467694
> View attachment 3467695
> View attachment 3467696
> View attachment 3467694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I posted this previously but my mom gave me a Jade bracelet earlier his year.  I have not worn it because it is too fancy for everyday wear and also because I've been trying to convince her to keep it. She doesn't care for jewellery and keeps giving me her stuff. The pics are bad - just took them in my bathroom lol but just felt like sharing. This was an anniversary gift years ago from my dad to my mom.
> Happy Mid Autumn Festival by the way Jadies!



I can't speak for the Jade stones but sometimes a pieces composition can lend to its dating or value. 

It's hard to see in the photos. In one photo the stones look illusion cutting or maybe marcasite and then in another photo they look like single cut diamonds. Can you describe what they look like to you?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thanks C Rose. I'll try and check tomorrow in the sunlight. I could wear it with a little black dress I suppose. It's just that the style borders on tacky to me



LOL I know what you mean, it's a bit old fashioned for sure and a bit gaudy but it does have its own beauty and can be quite desirable. I love the charm of vintage jewelry. The history of its origin is so intriguing to me.

I'm very interested in seeing what you find when you take s closer look tomorrow [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> I can't speak for the Jade stones but sometimes a pieces composition can lend to its dating or value.
> 
> It's hard to see in the photos. In one photo the stones look illusion cutting or maybe marcasite and then in another photo they look like single cut diamonds. Can you describe what they look like to you?



I have no idea what those terms you mention mean lol! Um I can say it is green hahaSeriously I don't know too much about jewellery. 
I will take a look tomorrow to see if I find anything and maybe try to describe it better.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Thank you Jadies for you kind words about my necklace. I just tried to put it on and it was so cold on my face it shocked me. Almost like brain freeze LOL. I have noticed the more translucent a Jade piece is, the colder it is. Has anyone else noticed this as well? 

The seller I purchased it from said he had it tested to guarantee it was Jade. I'm not sure if you can see it but there are extra drilled holes in the pendant and some of the beads (about 5) were pretty damaged from testing, so I didn't include them when I restrung the necklace. 

My question is for any Jadies that had their Jade pieces GIA tested. Would it be better just to send the whole necklace or just the pendant and a few beads? Thank you so much in advance for any suggestions you can give me [emoji4]

Unfortunately, I have to have every piece that I want to add to my home owners insurance appraised before I can add them. I know a lot of ladies that have all their nice jewelry in safety deposit boxes. I don't know how they do it. I like to look at my jewelry all the time at home with me. Sorry to ramble on but I was also wandering what you Jadies think about putting all your Jade and/or jewelry in a safety deposit box?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> I have no idea what those terms you mention mean lol! Um I can say it is green hahaSeriously I don't know too much about jewellery.
> I will take a look tomorrow to see if I find anything and maybe try to describe it better.



LOL 2B_JM [emoji6]When you look at it in the morning, I can explain what you see in more detail once you describe it or maybe take some photos closer up [emoji5]


----------



## Silver Mom

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thank you Jadies for you kind words about my necklace. I just tried to put it on and it was so cold on my face it shocked me. Almost like brain freeze LOL. I have noticed the more translucent a Jade piece is, the colder it is. Has anyone else noticed this as well?
> 
> The seller I purchased it from said he had it tested to guarantee it was Jade. I'm not sure if you can see it but there are extra drilled holes in the pendant and some of the beads (about 5) were pretty damaged from testing, so I didn't include them when I restrung the necklace.
> 
> My question is for any Jadies that had their Jade pieces GIA tested. Would it be better just to send the whole necklace or just the pendant and a few beads? Thank you so much in advance for any suggestions you can give me [emoji4]
> 
> Unfortunately, I have to have every piece that I want to add to my home owners insurance appraised before I can add them. I know a lot of ladies that have all their nice jewelry in safety deposit boxes. I don't know how they do it. I like to look at my jewelry all the time at home with me. Sorry to ramble on but I was also wandering what you Jadies think about putting all your Jade and/or jewelry in a safety deposit box?


Hi CR, I have had many of my bangle pieces tested by the GIA.  If it were me, I would send the whole necklace because why pay and only get half tested.  Just my opinion.  After you will have piece of mind.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silver Mom said:


> Hi CR, I have had many of my bangle pieces tested by the GIA.  If it were me, I would send the whole necklace because why pay and only get half tested.  Just my opinion.  After you will have piece of mind.



That makes a lot of sense, especially the peace of mind part because I would be concerned about the other beads. Thanks a bunch Silver Mom [emoji4]


----------



## BattahZ

Hey Cyanide Rose (love the necklace!) - I'm still learning about jade so take my advice with a grain of salt, but with pearls or other gemstones I would definitely either knot between each bead, or try those little silicone bumper bead things (I can send you an amazon link if you want to check them out).  They're very small and not really noticeable, but they'll separate the beads so they don't rub against each other.  Again, I'm not sure about jade because it's a pretty sturdy gemstone, but with most gemstones with time being strung up next to each other without any separation can cause some damage around the drill hole.  Depending on how big the hole is, knotting might be hard but I think the little silicone bumpers work nicely.


----------



## BreadnGem

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3467694
> View attachment 3467695
> View attachment 3467696
> View attachment 3467694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I posted this previously but my mom gave me a Jade bracelet earlier his year.  I have not worn it because it is too fancy for everyday wear and also because I've been trying to convince her to keep it. She doesn't care for jewellery and keeps giving me her stuff. The pics are bad - just took them in my bathroom lol but just felt like sharing. This was an anniversary gift years ago from my dad to my mom.
> Happy Mid Autumn Festival by the way Jadies!



This is very unique and beautiful. Not sure if the stones are real jadeite but the sentiment and story behind it makes it valuable. Is it in white gold or silver?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

BattahZ said:


> Hey Cyanide Rose (love the necklace!) - I'm still learning about jade so take my advice with a grain of salt, but with pearls or other gemstones I would definitely either knot between each bead, or try those little silicone bumper bead things (I can send you an amazon link if you want to check them out).  They're very small and not really noticeable, but they'll separate the beads so they don't rub against each other.  Again, I'm not sure about jade because it's a pretty sturdy gemstone, but with most gemstones with time being strung up next to each other without any separation can cause some damage around the drill hole.  Depending on how big the hole is, knotting might be hard but I think the little silicone bumpers work nicely.



That's a great idea BattahZ! That sounds like it would definitely help because it was hard to knot between each bead because of the weight. I would greatly appreciate receiving the link you suggested. Thanks again [emoji4]


----------



## Silver Mom

Cyanide Rose said:


> That makes a lot of sense, especially the peace of mind part because I would be concerned about the other beads. Thanks a bunch Silver Mom [emoji4]


Let us know what they say when you find out.  Will be good.


----------



## BattahZ

Here you go!  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00114OOZQ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
They seem to be more popular with bigger pearls so they can be strung on stiffer thread (or wire) instead of knotted on silk, because they're so heavy.  I imagine that would work well with your beads as well, because of the weight.  With a longer necklace it's nice to have some drape, but if you go shorter you might get a nicer shape if you use something like softflex with bead bumpers.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silver Mom said:


> Let us know what they say when you find out.  Will be good.



Will do, Thanks Silver Mom [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

BattahZ said:


> Here you go!  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00114OOZQ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> They seem to be more popular with bigger pearls so they can be strung on stiffer thread (or wire) instead of knotted on silk, because they're so heavy.  I imagine that would work well with your beads as well, because of the weight.  With a longer necklace it's nice to have some drape, but if you go shorter you might get a nicer shape if you use something like softflex with bead bumpers.



They look they would work perfectly. Thanks BattahZ, I have never seen them before and it's been a while since I've visited the pearl guide forum. I'm glad I know of this product now. Thanks again [emoji5]


----------



## BattahZ

Sure thing!  I only learned about them recently but they seem pretty great.  I have a Tahitian strand I want to try restringing with bumpers instead of knots.  I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## BattahZ

Lovely jadies, what are your favorite sources for jade beads, and jade rings?  I've been wanting a ring but have only been finding sizes 9 and up on eBay - I need a 6.5 or smaller and can't seem to find anything.  And beads?  There seem to be a lot of fake or treated beads out there, I'd love some real jadeite beads.  Thanks!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

BattahZ said:


> Hey Cyanide Rose (love the necklace!) - I'm still learning about jade so take my advice with a grain of salt, but with pearls or other gemstones I would definitely either knot between each bead, or try those little silicone bumper bead things (I can send you an amazon link if you want to check them out).  They're very small and not really noticeable, but they'll separate the beads so they don't rub against each other.  Again, I'm not sure about jade because it's a pretty sturdy gemstone, but with most gemstones with time being strung up next to each other without any separation can cause some damage around the drill hole.  Depending on how big the hole is, knotting might be hard but I think the little silicone bumpers work nicely.



How interesting!! I had bought some jewelry gear a long while ago and even lots of stone beads but only shamefully made one necklace!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thank you Jadies for you kind words about my necklace. I just tried to put it on and it was so cold on my face it shocked me. Almost like brain freeze LOL. I have noticed the more translucent a Jade piece is, the colder it is. Has anyone else noticed this as well?
> 
> The seller I purchased it from said he had it tested to guarantee it was Jade. I'm not sure if you can see it but there are extra drilled holes in the pendant and some of the beads (about 5) were pretty damaged from testing, so I didn't include them when I restrung the necklace.
> 
> My question is for any Jadies that had their Jade pieces GIA tested. Would it be better just to send the whole necklace or just the pendant and a few beads? Thank you so much in advance for any suggestions you can give me [emoji4]
> 
> Unfortunately, I have to have every piece that I want to add to my home owners insurance appraised before I can add them. I know a lot of ladies that have all their nice jewelry in safety deposit boxes. I don't know how they do it. I like to look at my jewelry all the time at home with me. Sorry to ramble on but I was also wandering what you Jadies think about putting all your Jade and/or jewelry in a safety deposit box?



Have you tested anything at GIA before? I wonder if there is much of a cost difference to test a few vs a whole necklace. Someone posted cost of bangle testing at GIA once but I forgot. I want to say it was over $200. I'm sure SilverMom would know since she has lots of things tested.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3467694
> View attachment 3467695
> View attachment 3467696
> View attachment 3467694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I posted this previously but my mom gave me a Jade bracelet earlier his year.  I have not worn it because it is too fancy for everyday wear and also because I've been trying to convince her to keep it. She doesn't care for jewellery and keeps giving me her stuff. The pics are bad - just took them in my bathroom lol but just felt like sharing. This was an anniversary gift years ago from my dad to my mom.
> Happy Mid Autumn Festival by the way Jadies!



What a regal piece!! Whether untreated or not, there are different measures of what is "real". In this case, the affection and love from your dad to your mom is very much so! And that makes this piece invaluable!


----------



## BattahZ

*NYC Princess* said:


> How interesting!! I had bought some jewelry gear a long while ago and even lots of stone beads but only shamefully made one necklace!


I'd love to see your stone beads!  I've been trying out some different things with them and am enjoying them a lot.  I used to only like faceted gemstones set into metal, but I'm really starting to appreciate smooth cabochons and beads. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Junkenpo

Aloha jadies!

Wearing Cat today (ys nephrite), but got bad lighting, so here's a repost..... and i figured out how to edit/watermark before uploading to imgur! lol  I think my favorite thing about this bangle is the really translucent sections that you can't see until in bright sun. It's really neat to see.


----------



## designergoods

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3467694
> View attachment 3467695
> View attachment 3467696
> View attachment 3467694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I posted this previously but my mom gave me a Jade bracelet earlier his year.  I have not worn it because it is too fancy for everyday wear and also because I've been trying to convince her to keep it. She doesn't care for jewellery and keeps giving me her stuff. The pics are bad - just took them in my bathroom lol but just felt like sharing. This was an anniversary gift years ago from my dad to my mom.
> Happy Mid Autumn Festival by the way Jadies!


Wow, that is a cool bracelet and the setting is so intricate! At first, I thought it was a baby tiara! ...Definitely a keeper since there is so much history and meaning to it. The green is very vivid, do you have you a high and low frequency light to test for fluorescing? This would help indicate if the jade is treated or not. Non the less, its a beauty and you should just enjoy it. I see it worn dressed up or even worn with a white T and jeans.



Junkenpo said:


> Aloha jadies!
> 
> Wearing Cat today (ys nephrite), but got bad lighting, so here's a repost..... and i figured out how to edit/watermark before uploading to imgur! lol  I think my favorite thing about this bangle is the really translucent sections that you can't see until in bright sun. It's really neat to see.


Your bangle is a beauty and really like the color transition... like a water color painting, they are smooth and seamless.


----------



## designergoods

BattahZ said:


> Here you go!  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00114OOZQ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> They seem to be more popular with bigger pearls so they can be strung on stiffer thread (or wire) instead of knotted on silk, because they're so heavy.  I imagine that would work well with your beads as well, because of the weight.  With a longer necklace it's nice to have some drape, but if you go shorter you might get a nicer shape if you use something like softflex with bead bumpers.


Thanks for sharing the bead bumpers, that is a great, knot saving technique! I think I have seen bumpers similar to this but they were flat disc like in shape on etsy...


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> Aloha jadies!
> 
> Wearing Cat today (ys nephrite), but got bad lighting, so here's a repost..... and i figured out how to edit/watermark before uploading to imgur! lol  I think my favorite thing about this bangle is the really translucent sections that you can't see until in bright sun. It's really neat to see.


Such a beauty JKP.  P.S.  Your very creative watermark is very effective.  LOL


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> Last word on this . I don't intend to vilify , but I feel that I have been vilified for doing nothing wrong .
> 
> NYCprincess -Congratulations for having a gorgeous , pretty and healthy daughter , time flies and indeed she has grown well .  Since I have not posted for a while  , this picks up where things left off when I used to post more frequently and you were with child .
> 
> Now here's the thing . You posted some pictures of your daughter , and several of the Jade sista might quote u in reply to that picture , and remark how adorable your daughter is . I think that's perfectly sweet and fine. I doubt anyone would find that unacceptable .
> 
> However ,  say we have a sub forum . That goes " what my kids wore today" . And someone decides to copy your daughter picture without any permission from you .  Encase your daughters picture into a virtual frame of sorts. Then posted it Gob- smack on the the subforum that entitled " What my kids wore today"
> 
> For no rhyme or reason .  Not her kid . But yours . Staring back at u In a virtual poster .Why would anyone do something like that . You would feel good about that ?
> 
> Sorry . But I have to be honest and say I wouldn't . And if it happens a couple of times , then tell me how it feels .
> 
> Especially if there's very questionable issues about the accounts I have mention earlier , like duplication of details that several members have know about but were thoughtful enough not to embarrass anyone .I think we all have to mindful , that sometimes political correctness doesn't make it okie to tolerate certain dishonesty .  It's okay to empathize with someone but do understand the full picture if you are not the aggrieved party who has to deal with it . Lastly , you are entitled to your own opinion if one day you do see your pictures getting reused . However , I see no reason or logic how it would be justifiable others posed pictures with their Chanels or LVs  or pandoras  , with their bodies or hand , might appear  in threads entitled " which designer bag/ pandora bracelet did I wear today . If  those pictures does not belong to the authoress posted up . Is that normal ? Especially when it's specifically entitled " which designer bag/bracelet  DID I WEAR today ??!"
> 
> I m brought up in such a way that I don't see the need to be apologetic towards what I believe in . And that should be basic respect and human decency dealing with things that do not belong to us . Thanks , not everything needs to be defended when u have known only limited details .
> 
> Silver mom and bread and Gem .Thanks .  I have always loved your jadeite collections and will be constant fan checking in . There's no need to post to continue following what you have amassed in your awesome collection and I thank you for righteously pointing out the discrepancy in this saga . We will speak more , Share soon enough . Regards to the new lovely feline as well SM  .


Bernie, Sunny says Meow!


----------



## fanofjadeite

designergoods said:


> Here's my faceted bangle (minty green with black) contribution, Thrakena paired with Arya.
> View attachment 3466432


they go very well together


----------



## mistikat

This thread is for the discussion of jade items. Always be respectful towards other members and if there is an issue - report it. That's what the moderators are here to deal with. And if photos are being used without permission, watermark them. There are tons of free and easy apps out there to prevent exactly this from happening. Also please realize that as frustrating as this can be for the owner of the items and photos, there is no way to police anyone from sharing a photo. 

If this thread could get back to topic now it would be appreciated. Fair warning that further discussion on the use of these photos will be deleted.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BreadnGem said:


> This is very unique and beautiful. Not sure if the stones are real jadeite but the sentiment and story behind it makes it valuable. Is it in white gold or silver?


Thank you BreadGem. I believe it is white gold for the setting but the strap may be silver.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> What a regal piece!! Whether untreated or not, there are different measures of what is "real". In this case, the affection and love from your dad to your mom is very much so! And that makes this piece invaluable!


Thank you NYCP - so sweetly put. I will treasure this and pass it along someday.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Wow, that is a cool bracelet and the setting is so intricate! At first, I thought it was a baby tiara! ...Definitely a keeper since there is so much history and meaning to it. The green is very vivid, do you have you a high and low frequency light to test for fluorescing? This would help indicate if the jade is treated or not. Non the less, its a beauty and you should just enjoy it. I see it worn dressed up or even worn with a white T and jeans.
> Hey DGI doubt I could pull this off wth a white tee and jeans but perhaps on a day when I am more dressed up for work I will wear it at least once. It's not like the fashion police will be after me


----------



## Silver Mom

mistikat said:


> This thread is for the discussion of jade items. Always be respectful towards other members and if there is an issue - report it. That's what the moderators are here to deal with. And if photos are being used without permission, watermark them. There are tons of free and easy apps out there to prevent exactly this from happening. Also please realize that as frustrating as this can be for the owner of the items and photos, there is no way to police anyone from sharing a photo.
> 
> If this thread could get back to topic now it would be appreciated. Fair warning that further discussion on the use of these photos will be deleted.


Thank you!❤️


----------



## Cyanide Rose

*NYC Princess* said:


> Have you tested anything at GIA before? I wonder if there is much of a cost difference to test a few vs a whole necklace. Someone posted cost of bangle testing at GIA once but I forgot. I want to say it was over $200. I'm sure SilverMom would know since she has lots of things tested.



Hi NYC! I have never tested anything with GIA labs directly. In speaking with some people who sent Pearl strands and other gemstone necklaces, GIA just randomly picks one bead and tests that, not the entire necklace. I would imagine, just as you mentioned, testing the entire necklace would be plenty expensive.


----------



## Silver Mom

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi NYC! I have never tested anything with GIA labs directly. In speaking with some people who sent Pearl strands and other gemstone necklaces, GIA just randomly picks one bead and tests that, not the entire necklace. I would imagine, just as you mentioned, testing the entire necklace would be plenty expensive.


Would be a good idea to ask the GIA what the cost would be.  Once I had a diamond diamond bracelet tested and I had them do the entire bracelet.  It was a long time ago though so I don't remember the price.


----------



## teagansmum

piosavsfan said:


> Do you ladies match your bangles to your outfits or just wear whatever bangle is calling to you? Sometimes I want to wear a bangle but I feel like it just doesn't go with what I'm wearing. My most worn bangles are probably my grey jadeite and dark, dark green (almost black) nephrite because it goes with so much. I would love to have a black jadeite bangle.



Hi Pio! I've tried matching bangles to outfits but I find I miss my regular bangles Mylasia and Noel, so I always go back to them. Mylasia is a dark green and I wear a lot of black so she suits most outfits, and Noel is light lavender with a spot of green and spots of purple which turn around on my wrist, so the color you mostly see is a light lavender which seems to go with pretty much anything I wear. I go mostly on the mood I'm in and which bangles go with that mood for the day.


----------



## Spring Time

mistikat said:


> This thread is for the discussion of jade items. Always be respectful towards other members and if there is an issue - report it. That's what the moderators are here to deal with. And if photos are being used without permission, watermark them. There are tons of free and easy apps out there to prevent exactly this from happening. Also please realize that as frustrating as this can be for the owner of the items and photos, there is no way to police anyone from sharing a photo.
> 
> If this thread could get back to topic now it would be appreciated. Fair warning that further discussion on the use of these photos will be deleted.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silver Mom said:


> Would be a good idea to ask the GIA what the cost would be.  Once I had a diamond diamond bracelet tested and I had them do the entire bracelet.  It was a long time ago though so I don't remember the price.



That's a great idea Silver Mom! I will ask about that for sure. Thanks SM [emoji4]


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Adding Snow White to Snowflake today


----------



## piosavsfan

udalrike said:


> I was in shopping jail, Battah, and am back now....  But for a very short moment I had escaped and this is the result  :



I've always admired similar bangles from 3Jade. Can't wait to see your mod shots!!



berniechocolate said:


> I do . I get a thrill outta matching different outfits with different jadeite colors .  But black bangles is an all time favorites because they kinda work well with everything
> 
> Green is very lovely .  I love silver moms Siberian to die for green square .  The color is brilliant .   I have. Green nephrite square by Allan too ,  but if I m in a green sundress , then I try to work it with others .
> 
> Black jadeite is a good investment .   I think a couple of Jade sistas have a variation call guatemala black jadeite ? It's very even black and the pricing seems very competitive for a even black .  You could check that out .  It's. Very even black from what I observe . As the Burmese black chicken jadeite variety tend to have snowy spots and there might be slight color variation  .
> 
> Enjoy  it's always lovely to shop for new Jade and wait for packages in the mail



Thank you for the suggestions. I will check out both of the blacks you mentioned. And yes I love waiting for packages in the mail...I think it is an addiction I have .



crosso said:


> I do the same - I like to match my jade to my outfits, although I have certain favorites that I wear more often.
> I have one of the black Guatemalan jadeite bangles, purchased from JadeMaya. It was very reasonably priced, but if you want one in your size, you have to contact them to custom make one for you and be patient with the pace of communication.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



I checked out JadeMaya and the prices for their jade do seem very reasonable. Thank you!



Silver Mom said:


> Pio, I try to match what I am wearing for the day.  It is kinda fun, don't you think?



It is fun, but it is hard because I wear a lot of bright colors and they don't necessarily work with the jade .



2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3467694
> View attachment 3467695
> View attachment 3467696
> View attachment 3467694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I posted this previously but my mom gave me a Jade bracelet earlier his year.  I have not worn it because it is too fancy for everyday wear and also because I've been trying to convince her to keep it. She doesn't care for jewellery and keeps giving me her stuff. The pics are bad - just took them in my bathroom lol but just felt like sharing. This was an anniversary gift years ago from my dad to my mom.
> Happy Mid Autumn Festival by the way Jadies!



Wow! Very fancy. I think I would only be able to wear something like that to very special events.



teagansmum said:


> Hi Pio! I've tried matching bangles to outfits but I find I miss my regular bangles Mylasia and Noel, so I always go back to them. Mylasia is a dark green and I wear a lot of black so she suits most outfits, and Noel is light lavender with a spot of green and spots of purple which turn around on my wrist, so the color you mostly see is a light lavender which seems to go with pretty much anything I wear. I go mostly on the mood I'm in and which bangles go with that mood for the day.



For some reason I always forget that I can wear my lavender. It also goes with a lot. Maybe I need to set it out where it will be more visible to me when I'm getting ready.


----------



## piosavsfan

*NYC Princess* said:


> Adding Snow White to Snowflake today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468373


Snowflake is one of my favs out of all the beautiful bangles I have seen here! They look great together.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

piosavsfan said:


> Snowflake is one of my favs out of all the beautiful bangles I have seen here! They look great together.



Thank you dear!! Somehow when I met SilverMom's jeweler Alice, she told me dark color jades don't work with my coloring and to stick with lighter colors. I have a black nephrite bangle and have actually never worn it.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> Adding Snow White to Snowflake today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468373


 They look dreamy together  You have so many pretty lavender bangles.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> They look dreamy together  You have so many pretty lavender bangles.



Thank you! Ha they are both white with a lavender undertone. Snow White is actually an oval.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> Thank you dear!! Somehow when I met SilverMom's jeweler Alice, she told me dark color jades don't work with my coloring and to stick with lighter colors. I have a black nephrite bangle and have actually never worn it.


Interesting.... I bet the black nephrite bangle would look good on you. We are similar in colouring although I tan very dark in summer. Try it!


----------



## BattahZ

*NYC Princess* said:


> Adding Snow White to Snowflake today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468373


Oh but this is seriously gorgeous!  I think that special shade of white with lavender undertones is my favorite jade color! Beautiful. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Purse Nut

Hi Jadies! Been lurking here enjoying the gorgeous pieces. 
Would like opinions on this piece. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/152173692630 
I really love the colors.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Purse Nut said:


> Hi Jadies! Been lurking here enjoying the gorgeous pieces.
> Would like opinions on this piece.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/152173692630
> I really love the colors.


Hi Purse Nut - love your screen name  I think the colours on this bangle are pretty. I really like the pop of violet against the publish grey. Because of the price I don't think it is jadeite and I don't think nephrite comes in purple. It's still a pretty bangle and if it is your fist one it would be good to try for size as long as you know this may not be Jade. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Purse Nut

Thanks jademommy. I noticed this seller has some über expensive pieces listed too. I thought from the history and feedback this might be a more reputable Seller. 
Not sure where to shop for jade. 
Thank you for your thoughts on this too. Really love all the info n pics here as well.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Purse Nut said:


> Thanks jademommy. I noticed this seller has some über expensive pieces listed too. I thought from the history and feedback this might be a more reputable Seller.
> Not sure where to shop for jade.
> Thank you for your thoughts on this too. Really love all the info n pics here as well.



You could always contact the seller. He probably has a mix of untreated and treated Jade along with stones that are not Jade at all. I am not as good as many of the other Jadies here at determining the type of stone and whether or not it's untreated but I am basing my opinion on price. It's too good to be true. It's very pretty though and if I were you I'd ask the seller. Good luck


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi jadies!

Neat thoughts about matching jades to outfits and to skin colorings.  I do think lighter, opaque colors look nice with my browner skin, but I also love black.  I don't usually try to match my bangles to my outfits, but I do try to avoid mixing too many colors. lol I remember reading somewhere that a good rule of thumb is to put on everything that you want, and then take at least one thing off. I have a tendency to wear bangle or bracelet on both wrists (sometimes stacking) and a necklace and earrings (2 holes pierced on each ear) and sometimes I think I go overboard since I'm not that tall. hahaha

Today I wore my onyx bracelet and First Princess. 



Purse Nut said:


> Hi Jadies! Been lurking here enjoying the gorgeous pieces.
> Would like opinions on this piece.



The colors are really pretty! But I think that it is treated jadeite. It looks like this seller differentiates between "jade" and "jadeite jade" and "grade A jadeite jade".  If you are interested in untreated jadeite, then I would narrow down to their listings that identify as "grade a jadeite jade".  If you are just looking for a pretty stone bangle, and don't mind treatments, then I think it would just be a color/cost choice.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies!
> 
> Neat thoughts about matching jades to outfits and to skin colorings.  I do think lighter, opaque colors look nice with my browner skin, but I also love black.  I don't usually try to match my bangles to my outfits, but I do try to avoid mixing too many colors. lol I remember reading somewhere that a good rule of thumb is to put on everything that you want, and then take at least one thing off. I have a tendency to wear bangle or bracelet on both wrists (sometimes stacking) and a necklace and earrings (2 holes pierced on each ear) and sometimes I think I go overboard since I'm not that tall. hahaha
> 
> Today I wore my onyx bracelet and First Princess.
> 
> 
> 
> The colors are really pretty! But I think that it is treated jadeite. It looks like this seller differentiates between "jade" and "jadeite jade" and "grade A jadeite jade".  If you are interested in untreated jadeite, then I would narrow down to their listings that identify as "grade a jadeite jade".  If you are just looking for a pretty stone bangle, and don't mind treatments, then I think it would just be a color/cost choice.



I try not to wear too much jewellery too and I don't stack. Most days I wear a bangle on each wrist, a ring on each ring finger, earrings (one hole per ear) and an earring in my left upper cartilage. I don't wear necklaces much - maybe once a week. Because I'm so short / petite I feel as though necklaces in particular can look too much on me.


----------



## Purse Nut

Thanks for the jade wisdom junkenpo & jademommy. I will look for Grade A. 
Nice to learn new aspects about jade that had never occurred to me. I have a 4 piece set a got approx 30 or so years ago, a pendent & earring set from my DM, & a ring I got about 10 yrs ago I'm pretty sure is jade. Paid 30 or so dollars for it at a pawn shop. Always thought jade is special.


----------



## BattahZ

Purse Nut said:


> Hi Jadies! Been lurking here enjoying the gorgeous pieces.
> Would like opinions on this piece.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/152173692630
> I really love the colors.


Welcome! I'm new, too, it's fun here and the jadies are lovely 

I've looked at that seller, too, and here's my attempt to translate their listings - vintage jade could be anything.  Jadeite or grade a jadeite looks like treated jade.  When it says certified jadeite, that looks like it might indicate actual grade a/untreated. But I'm just guessing! It's a pretty bangle for sure!

Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Purse Nut said:


> Thanks for the jade wisdom junkenpo & jademommy. I will look for Grade A.
> Nice to learn new aspects about jade that had never occurred to me. I have a 4 piece set a got approx 30 or so years ago, a pendent & earring set from my DM, & a ring I got about 10 yrs ago I'm pretty sure is jade. Paid 30 or so dollars for it at a pawn shop. Always thought jade is special.


I think Jade is special too Purse Nut Would love to see your collection if your feel like posting it


----------



## BattahZ

Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies!
> 
> Neat thoughts about matching jades to outfits and to skin colorings.  I do think lighter, opaque colors look nice with my browner skin, but I also love black.  I don't usually try to match my bangles to my outfits, but I do try to avoid mixing too many colors. lol I remember reading somewhere that a good rule of thumb is to put on everything that you want, and then take at least one thing off. I have a tendency to wear bangle or bracelet on both wrists (sometimes stacking) and a necklace and earrings (2 holes pierced on each ear) and sometimes I think I go overboard since I'm not that tall. hahaha
> 
> Today I wore my onyx bracelet and First Princess.



I don't have a ton of jade, but I've been sticking to fairly neutral colors so they don't clash with outfits and I can pick based on mood.  I have two very pale lavenders, a slightly mottled grey, and one with a small green patch so they mostly go with everything.  I have a "black" nephrite princess on the way but would love a bigger black D. 

The guy I mentioned before from another forum is currently exploring his jade claim in BC and mentioned finding black nephrite with icy patches, so I'm going to wait to see what he finds! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Hey C Rose I took another look and there are no markings on my bracelet. I put it on this morning but I just can't wear it out. I think I would be self conscious as I am very casual on the weekends. Maybe on a day when I dress up for work or the next formal event I go to I will pair it up with something black - black blazer or black dress etc. I took a few more pics. I don't think it is Jade but rather another similar stone
Edited to say not sure why the last two images repeated. .


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BattahZ said:


> I don't have a ton of jade, but I've been sticking to fairly neutral colors so they don't clash with outfits and I can pick based on mood.  I have two very pale lavenders, a slightly mottled grey, and one with a small green patch so they mostly go with everything.  I have a "black" nephrite princess on the way but would love a bigger black D.
> 
> The guy I mentioned before from another forum is currently exploring his jade claim in BC and mentioned finding black nephrite with icy patches, so I'm going to wait to see what he finds!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app



Hi Battah


BattahZ said:


> I don't have a ton of jade, but I've been sticking to fairly neutral colors so they don't clash with outfits and I can pick based on mood.  I have two very pale lavenders, a slightly mottled grey, and one with a small green patch so they mostly go with everything.  I have a "black" nephrite princess on the way but would love a bigger black D.
> 
> The guy I mentioned before from another forum is currently exploring his jade claim in BC and mentioned finding black nephrite with icy patches, so I'm going to wait to see what he finds!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app



Oh how exciting! Someone found black nephrite in BC? Please let us know if you hear more. 
I have an all black bangle ( it's actually very dark green but under most light it looks totally black) I would love to have a black one with icy / grey patches. I think it would look great with winter sweaters.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3469017
> View attachment 3469018
> View attachment 3469019
> View attachment 3469017
> View attachment 3469018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey C Rose I took another look and there are no markings on my bracelet. I put it on this morning but I just can't wear it out. I think I would be self conscious as I am very casual on the weekends. Maybe on a day when I dress up for work or the next formal event I go to I will pair it up with something black - black blazer or black dress etc. I took a few more pics. I don't think it is Jade but rather another similar stone
> Edited to say not sure why the last two images repeated. .



It really looks beautiful on you but I do get it, that it's not your style. It looks like there are white/ clear stone in some settings, mainly the stand alone ones. They very well could be diamonds. It wouldn't hurt to have it tested at your jewelers, if you want definite answers. It doesn't look inexpensive at all and it is very well made. I don't see any signs of gold fill at all. It's really worth a look see from a jeweler. 

I [emoji173]️ your ring! It looks vintage as well. It is gorgeous! I love that vintage texture, it looks amazing on you!


----------



## udalrike

NYC and 2 boys: Great jades!!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> It really looks beautiful on you but I do get it, that it's not your style. It looks like there are white/ clear stone in some settings, mainly the stand alone ones. They very well could be diamonds. It wouldn't hurt to have it tested at your jewelers, if you want definite answers. It doesn't look inexpensive at all and it is very well made. I don't see any signs of gold fill at all. It's really worth a look see from a jeweler.
> 
> I [emoji173]️ your ring! It looks vintage as well. It is gorgeous! I love that vintage texture, it looks amazing on you!



Thanks CRose. There are little diamonds in there. I doubt I will get it tested since I'm fairly certain it isn't jadeite. My dad said he thinks he paid 900.00 Cdn  for it approx 35 years ago and I'm thinking that would be very good if this is Jade due to the colour but not so good if it isn't Jade lol!
Thank you on the component on my ring. I love vintage looking jewellery too


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> NYC and 2 boys: Great jades!!!


Thank you Uli! Still waiting for your new gorgeous carved bangle? Can't wait to see it on you


----------



## udalrike

Wearing a Thomas Sabo pendant that matches my jades:


----------



## udalrike

Can´t post pictures at the moment..... (


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Can´t post pictures at the moment..... (


Oh no! Try again later please...


----------



## BattahZ

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3469017
> View attachment 3469018
> View attachment 3469019
> View attachment 3469017
> View attachment 3469018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey C Rose I took another look and there are no markings on my bracelet. I put it on this morning but I just can't wear it out. I think I would be self conscious as I am very casual on the weekends. Maybe on a day when I dress up for work or the next formal event I go to I will pair it up with something black - black blazer or black dress etc. I took a few more pics. I don't think it is Jade but rather another similar stone
> Edited to say not sure why the last two images repeated. .


Honestly, whatever it's made of, it's beautiful and it looks great on you!

Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thanks CRose. There are little diamonds in there. I doubt I will get it tested since I'm fairly certain it isn't jadeite. My dad said he thinks he paid 900.00 Cdn  for it approx 35 years ago and I'm thinking that would be very good if this is Jade due to the colour but not so good if it isn't Jade lol!
> Thank you on the component on my ring. I love vintage looking jewellery too





udalrike said:


> Wearing a Thomas Sabo pendant that matches my jades:



You are so welcome 2B_JM [emoji4] It really looks lovely on you! 

That is quite a nice chunk of money for 35 years ago. It really looks like a precious metal to me and the color reminds me of a higher quality white gold. It's a TDF piece, it really is!

Udalrike, I want to see too [emoji4]

Edited to add my udalrike comment. Hi Udalrike  [emoji5]


----------



## udalrike

Seller´s pic:


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> Seller´s pic:



Ooooo it's so pretty! He is an amazing designer! I love the variety in his styles [emoji4]


----------



## Junkenpo

Good morning jadies!  

The weather is starting out really lovely today.  Last week Maui had a severe downpour that had many places flooded and closed many state parks are camp grounds.  Iao Valley state park remains closed because the river widened with all the extra water and wound up causing the edges of paths and parking lots to collapse.  There will probably be more bad weather soon though, as a system is below us that may throw moisture at us. 

Having jade on my wrists helps me feel grounded for some reason. 

2 boys, love your bracelet with the many jade cabochons.  Jade prices really hiked up in the 2000s, so maybe it could be real?


----------



## designergoods

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3469017
> View attachment 3469018
> View attachment 3469019
> View attachment 3469017
> View attachment 3469018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey C Rose I took another look and there are no markings on my bracelet. I put it on this morning but I just can't wear it out. I think I would be self conscious as I am very casual on the weekends. Maybe on a day when I dress up for work or the next formal event I go to I will pair it up with something black - black blazer or black dress etc. I took a few more pics. I don't think it is Jade but rather another similar stone
> Edited to say not sure why the last two images repeated. .


Wowee, that is beautiful and it wraps around your wrist perfectly with a great width! It reminds me of leaves in a winter setting. I love its uniqueness and intricate layout design. Just gorgeous on you


----------



## designergoods

udalrike said:


> Seller´s pic:


Ooooh that is so cool! Thanks for sharing and nice to see you again!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Thank you Jadies for your comments on my bracelet. Will wear it someday and cherish it always.
Stay safe JKP and keep your beautiful Jade on 
It's been raining all day here and the sun has not come out yet so we went furniture shopping. Just bought a new dining room table set
Enjoy the weekend Jadies!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Hi, everyone!!! I don´t know why it does not work.....


Could it be that your images are too big? With my old iPhone for some reason I would often have to resize my photos before I posted them here but since I got a new iPhone I've never had to resize photos prior to posting.


----------



## BattahZ

Love that tassel, udalrike! It's really pretty. 

Today's stack (my first jade stack attempt) - not loving it.  The grayish bangle (from UJ) brought out some weird undertones in the whitish one (just got it from songsong on ebay).  And why does my brand new lokai bumper bracelet look so yellow??  The wider one is quite a chameleon, I can't decide what color it is.  






Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BattahZ said:


> Love that tassel, udalrike! It's really pretty.
> 
> Today's stack (my first jade stack attempt) - not loving it.  The grayish bangle (from UJ) brought out some weird undertones in the whitish one (just got it from songsong on ebay).  And why does my brand new lokai bumper bracelet look so yellow??  The wider one is quite a chameleon, I can't decide what color it is.
> 
> View attachment 3469423
> View attachment 3469424
> View attachment 3469425
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


 The greyish bangle looks greenish to me. I like it as for the whitish one it looks like a greyish lavender. I like how one is very even in colour and the other has some bits and dots. I think you did great with your first stack


----------



## Silver Mom

LOL went to see my jeweler because I wanted to check out a bangle that Designer Goods might like and guess what I saw.......yikesssss I fell in love and had to get it.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> LOL went to see my jeweler because I wanted to check out a bangle that Designer Goods might like and guess what I saw.......yikesssss I fell in love and had to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469505



Wow I can see why you fell in love with this one  I love the princess shape and this one is so lively and bright. Great buy Silver Mom!!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silver Mom said:


> LOL went to see my jeweler because I wanted to check out a bangle that Designer Goods might like and guess what I saw.......yikesssss I fell in love and had to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469505



It's gorgeous SM [emoji173]️ Congratulations on this beauty [emoji4]


----------



## Silver Mom

Thank you Jadies.  I am a very BAD GIRL!!!!!!!!


----------



## BattahZ

Silver Mom said:


> LOL went to see my jeweler because I wanted to check out a bangle that Designer Goods might like and guess what I saw.......yikesssss I fell in love and had to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469505


Wow, very nice! The color is beautiful!

Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> Thank you Jadies.  I am a very BAD GIRL!!!!!!!!



Bad girl with great taste lol


----------



## crosso

Silver Mom said:


> LOL went to see my jeweler because I wanted to check out a bangle that Designer Goods might like and guess what I saw.......yikesssss I fell in love and had to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469505


Another stunner!! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## designergoods

BattahZ said:


> Love that tassel, udalrike! It's really pretty.
> 
> Today's stack (my first jade stack attempt) - not loving it.  The grayish bangle (from UJ) brought out some weird undertones in the whitish one (just got it from songsong on ebay).  And why does my brand new lokai bumper bracelet look so yellow??  The wider one is quite a chameleon, I can't decide what color it is.
> 
> View attachment 3469423
> View attachment 3469424
> View attachment 3469425
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


Nice stack! Good you protect with a bumper too. It's always a challenge for me to capture accurate color when photo taking. They are lovely!


----------



## designergoods

Silver Mom said:


> LOL went to see my jeweler because I wanted to check out a bangle that Designer Goods might like and guess what I saw.......yikesssss I fell in love and had to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469505


Ooooh my, what a show stopper! Intense green + nice texture = yummy 
...glad you found something and thanks for checking


----------



## Junkenpo

wow silver mom! that's  a great bangle!  the colors are sooo stunning!  

Here's my left wrist today.   First Princess and onyx


----------



## Silver Mom

designergoods said:


> Ooooh my, what a show stopper! Intense green + nice texture = yummy
> ...glad you found something and thanks for checking


I have to thank you for this one.  It must be true that jade finds it's owner.  It was love at first sight for me.  LOL


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> wow silver mom! that's  a great bangle!  the colors are sooo stunning!
> 
> Here's my left wrist today.   First Princess and onyx


Love this JKP.  AWESOME!


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

Do you know the movie "The red lampion"? I remember it was a great Chinese film years ago....


----------



## udalrike

Wearing Black Beauty, Lavande and Angeline today:


----------



## udalrike

Wonderful new green bangle, SilverMom!!!!


----------



## udalrike

Love both your bangles, Battah!


----------



## udalrike

Silver Mom said:


> Love this JKP.  AWESOME!


+1


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3469718





udalrike said:


> Wearing Black Beauty, Lavande and Angeline today:
> View attachment 3469720



The pendant looks great on you and adore your stack. I love how nice different shades of Jade look great together in your stack [emoji5]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3469718


This looks beautiful on you Uli! Unique design and the red pops against your skin. Your stack is lovely too - great colours


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Do you know the movie "The red lampion"? I remember it was a great Chinese film years ago....



Uli I remember it but never watched the entire movie. Your new pendant does have an Asian feel to it lol. I think it's the bright red and the shape is like a lantern. I'm assuming you meant the movie Raise The Red Lantern....


----------



## BattahZ

Lovely, JKP and uli!

Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, everyone! Yes, 2 boys, you are right . In English it is "Raise the red lantern", in German it is just called "Red lantern".


----------



## Purse Nut

udalrike said:


> Wearing Black Beauty, Lavande and Angeline today:
> View attachment 3469720



Those are soooo gorgeous! They look beautiful on you. I especially like Lavande. So pretty!


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, Purse Nut!! Lavande is not jade, it´s charoite.


----------



## udalrike

Lavande has got the colour of your hair, Purse Nut!!!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Good Morning Jadies! I hope everyone is enjoying their day so far [emoji4]

I'm wearing this pendant  today. When I purchased it online a while ago, I didn't realize it was so big. Today I decided to try it on and it is growing on me. Thanks for letting me share [emoji5]


----------



## Junkenpo

Happy sunday jadies!

Here are more pics of yesterday's combo of FP and onyx, this time in full sun


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> Happy sunday jadies!
> 
> Here are more pics of yesterday's combo of FP and onyx, this time in full sun


So nice and creamy JKP. Yesterday it was overcast the whole day over here wasn't it.  We had no sunlight too.  Your combo is gorgeous in the sun.


----------



## Silver Mom

Yesterday was overcast all day.  The sun is out today so I am reposting my new bangle taken in the sunlight.


----------



## Purse Nut

udalrike said:


> Lavande has got the colour of your hair, Purse Nut!!!



LOL!! She sure is! That is still a gorgeous bangle!


----------



## Purse Nut

I have to say all the Jadies here have gorgeous pieces. I'm very envious! Lol
Been looking thru the Jade & jadeite thread in the Jewelry Reference and was blown away with the beauty of it all!!
I see why it's so special...


----------



## udalrike

Trollbeads and Precious today:


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Trollbeads and Precious today:
> View attachment 3470658



A lighter daintier stack for your today Uli -  looks great


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> Trollbeads and Precious today:
> View attachment 3470658



Very pretty, Udalrike [emoji4] Those trollbeads are pretty cool!


----------



## Purse Nut

Here's a pic of the ring I found at a pawn shop many years ago. 10K & they weren't sure what the stone was. I loved the color. Was only $30. 
After viewing all jade here, I'm wondering if it is jade?


----------



## designergoods

Uli,  adore your Precious stack and your lantern pendant! So nice to see all the new looks and stack combos  you come up with!

CR, great to hear that you are wearing your large pendant...and I see your other carved bangle along with Wonder Woman!!! They all look well together as they are similar in color. I also see sellers listing larger pendants as hand held pendants. I have a very large, thick, heavy pendant that I may convert to this.

JKP, FP and onyx look lovely on you! Even in sunlight I can see the bits of green scattered throughout the background of white.

SM, so happy for you and your newest addition! That green is amazing and so vivid! So glad she found her new home with you 

PN, Hi and welcome! Great pawn shop find! I cant tell for sure if its jade...does it have a crystalline structure? can you test the chime? Whatever it turns out, its a great statement ring


----------



## crosso

Here's a question for you jadies who test for specific gravity - what range have you found in SG for jades you believe to be grade a? Most reputable sources for this info that I've found on the internet state either 3.3-3.5, although I've found a couple that state it as 3.25-3.4. Hong Kong Jade and Stone lab says 3.3 and under is likely chemically treated. I have a few bangles that I've tested at 3.28- 3.3 that have nice chimes and give every appearance of being untreated and have valid certificates (saying SG 3.33 of course!), but don't make the cut by the above standard, so I'm curious what variability others have found. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

crosso said:


> Here's a question for you jadies who test for specific gravity - what range have you found in SG for jades you believe to be grade a? Most reputable sources for this info that I've found on the internet state either 3.3-3.5, although I've found a couple that state it as 3.25-3.4. Hong Kong Jade and Stone lab says 3.3 and under is likely chemically treated. I have a few bangles that I've tested at 3.28- 3.3 that have nice chimes and give every appearance of being untreated and have valid certificates (saying SG 3.33 of course!), but don't make the cut by the above standard, so I'm curious what variability others have found.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


As an example, this one (home) tested at SG 3.29 . . . no cert, but has a nice chime.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Purse Nut said:


> Here's a pic of the ring I found at a pawn shop many years ago. 10K & they weren't sure what the stone was. I loved the color. Was only $30.
> After viewing all jade here, I'm wondering if it is jade?


Hello PN - It could be jadiete but I'm not sure.... I love the antique design. It's so simple but that cabochon is yummy!


----------



## Purse Nut

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hello PN - It could be jadiete but I'm not sure.... I love the antique design. It's so simple but that cabochon is yummy!



Thanks JM. Is a cute pinky ring for me. I love the apple green color. It has a little "tink" to it when I tap it with my jade sectioned bracelet. But the stone is too little to have any chime to it. I'll have to ask a jeweler.


----------



## Purse Nut

Gorgeous bangles Crosso! Really loving the last 2 pics.


----------



## crosso

Purse Nut said:


> Gorgeous bangles Crosso! Really loving the last 2 pics.


Thanks, Purse Nut! The interior incandescent light really accentuates the slight pink lavender tint. To the eye it looks much more like the first picture in color.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BattahZ

Love that pink, crosso!

Today's attempted stack.  Let's see how long I can stand it banging around my keyboard  



Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## udalrike

GREAT stack, Battah!!!


----------



## udalrike

Purse nut, nice ring!!!


----------



## BattahZ

udalrike said:


> GREAT stack, Battah!!!


Thanks, uli 

Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## designergoods

So hot today had to show off Seasons fire, sunny side!


----------



## designergoods

BattahZ said:


> Love that pink, crosso!
> 
> Today's attempted stack.  Let's see how long I can stand it banging around my keyboard
> View attachment 3471580
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


lovely!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> Uli,  adore your Precious stack and your lantern pendant! So nice to see all the new looks and stack combos  you come up with!
> 
> CR, great to hear that you are wearing your large pendant...and I see your other carved bangle along with Wonder Woman!!! They all look well together as they are similar in color. I also see sellers listing larger pendants as hand held pendants. I have a very large, thick, heavy pendant that I may convert to this.
> 
> JKP, FP and onyx look lovely on you! Even in sunlight I can see the bits of green scattered throughout the background of white.
> 
> SM, so happy for you and your newest addition! That green is amazing and so vivid! So glad she found her new home with you
> 
> PN, Hi and welcome! Great pawn shop find! I cant tell for sure if its jade...does it have a crystalline structure? can you test the chime? Whatever it turns out, its a great statement ring



Thank you DG!  I was in a pale lavender mood [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

crosso said:


> Here's a question for you jadies who test for specific gravity - what range have you found in SG for jades you believe to be grade a? Most reputable sources for this info that I've found on the internet state either 3.3-3.5, although I've found a couple that state it as 3.25-3.4. Hong Kong Jade and Stone lab says 3.3 and under is likely chemically treated. I have a few bangles that I've tested at 3.28- 3.3 that have nice chimes and give every appearance of being untreated and have valid certificates (saying SG 3.33 of course!), but don't make the cut by the above standard, so I'm curious what variability others have found.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



Surprisingly, I have been getting quite a bit of 3.33 SG lately.  I have had some 3.4's. I read online that if it's higher than 3.4, then that would be an indicator of polymer treatment. Information on the Internet is all over the place.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> So hot today had to show off Seasons fire, sunny side!
> View attachment 3471646



I [emoji173]️ Seasons, it looks amazing on you!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

BattahZ said:


> Love that pink, crosso!
> 
> Today's attempted stack.  Let's see how long I can stand it banging around my keyboard
> View attachment 3471580
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app



This very nice! Looks great!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Wearing mint green today. I hope everyone is having a great day. The weather here is amazing!


----------



## designergoods

Cyanide Rose said:


> Wearing mint green today. I hope everyone is having a great day. The weather here is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3471821


Thank you CR 
Your bangle looks amazing on you!..love the round princess styles - so pretty and girlie


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Wearing mint green today. I hope everyone is having a great day. The weather here is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3471821


Looks great CRose! Cool Mintly bangle for a hot day - I'm sssuming it's hot where you are only because we have been having some unusually hot weather here in Toronto.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> Thank you CR
> Your bangle looks amazing on you!..love the round princess styles - so pretty and girlie





2boys_jademommy said:


> Looks great CRose! Cool Mintly bangle for a hot day - I'm sssuming it's hot where you are only because we have been having some unusually hot weather here in Toronto.



Thanks so much DG [emoji5]

Thank you 2B_JM, it's 81 here. Your in Toronto? I always wanted to visit there [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Yes I'm in the Greater Toronto Area (GTA). It's about 80 degrees right now as well. I won't complain because we get really cold winters so I will take the heat 
You should definitely come and visit - Toronto is a great  city. People are friendly and we have some great Jade shops selling mostly jadeite but I have noticed some nephrite popping up in the Jade stores


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Yes I'm in the Greater Toronto Area (GTA). It's about 80 degrees right now as well. I won't complain because we get really cold winters so I will take the heat
> You should definitely come and visit - Toronto is a great  city. People are friendly and we have some great Jade shops selling mostly jadeite but I have noticed some nephrite popping up in the Jade stores



I heard that about the folks there [emoji4] That's a great thing. The people here where I live.... Not so much. It's crazy too, because being nice or a smile is free. It's a bit of a shame.

I don't mind cold winters at all but I'm guessing this time of year may be the best time to visit [emoji5]

Edited to add: Jade shopping is always a plus [emoji6]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> I heard that about the folks there [emoji4] That's a great thing. The people here where I live.... Not so much. It's crazy too, because being nice or a smile is free. It's a bit of a shame.
> 
> I don't mind cold winters at all but I'm guessing this time of year may be the best time to visit [emoji5]
> 
> Edited to add: Jade shopping is always a plus [emoji6]


Hmm well I may have oversold the friendly thing haha - Canadians overall are friendly but there's a few who forgot smiles are free too lol!
Weather wise I would say Sept- Oct and April- June are good times to visit but really there is something for everyone during all seasons. 
As for the Jade stores - I wasn't exaggerating there. Some beautiful eye candy for sure!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hmm well I may have oversold the friendly thing haha - Canadians overall are friendly but there's a few who forgot smiles are free too lol!
> Weather wise I would say Sept- Oct and April- June are good times to visit but really there is something for everyone during all seasons.
> As for the Jade stores - I wasn't exaggerating there. Some beautiful eye candy for sure!



That's good too know [emoji4] We have nothing in the way of decent shopping here, so finding Jade is definitely not going to happen. There are some lovely mountains to peer at though LOL [emoji6]


----------



## prettypeonies

Hello ladies
Sharing my arm candy today. Almost white, greyish jadeite bangle worn with gold bracelet. I have not been on this thread much and I love how it has gone from strength to strength !! Keep those bangles coming .Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Cyanide Rose

prettypeonies said:


> Hello ladies
> Sharing my arm candy today. Almost white, greyish jadeite bangle worn with gold bracelet. I have not been on this thread much and I love how it has gone from strength to strength !! Keep those bangles coming .Thanks for letting me share



Beautiful bangle, I love the box link style bracelet too [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

prettypeonies said:


> Hello ladies
> Sharing my arm candy today. Almost white, greyish jadeite bangle worn with gold bracelet. I have not been on this thread much and I love how it has gone from strength to strength !! Keep those bangles coming .Thanks for letting me share


Good to see you again Pretty Peonies I love your bracelet and bangle. It's very translucent and luminescent.


----------



## prettypeonies

Thank you ladies. Do you pair your bangle with anything else? Today is the first time wearing both gold bracelet and jade bangle for me. It chimes alot when they hit against each other, I am getting a little use to 'noise' . hahaaa[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

prettypeonies said:


> Thank you ladies. Do you pair your bangle with anything else? Today is the first time wearing both gold bracelet and jade bangle for me. It chimes alot when they hit against each other, I am getting a little use to 'noise' . hahaaa[emoji23][emoji23]


 I rarely do. I just wear a bangle in each wrist. Once in awhile I will wear a gold bracelet etc on my right wrist but then I will take my bangle off. Left wrist is always a Jade bangle.


----------



## BreadnGem

prettypeonies said:


> Hello ladies
> Sharing my arm candy today. Almost white, greyish jadeite bangle worn with gold bracelet. I have not been on this thread much and I love how it has gone from strength to strength !! Keep those bangles coming .Thanks for letting me share



Hello there, Prettypeonies! It's been such a long time! 

Your bangle is absolutely lovely. Is this the same one that u bought years ago when we were still in the 1st jade thread?


----------



## udalrike

C Rose, Designer and Pretty P, love all your bangles and stacks!!


----------



## udalrike

The carved bangle Melisande is here.
I tried some different stacks.


----------



## udalrike

Here:


----------



## udalrike

And this:


----------



## BattahZ

Very pretty, PP! 

Uli, she's gorgeous! Do you love her? 

Playing with a new strand of pearls and my white/grey (which I've decided to name Luna because she reminds of the moon) - too bad I can't wear them together!




Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> And this:


All your stacks are lovely Uli! Your new bangle is so feminine and looks great on you. I'm sure you are over the moon with one


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BattahZ said:


> Very pretty, PP!
> 
> Uli, she's gorgeous! Do you love her?
> 
> Playing with a new strand of pearls and my white/grey (which I've decided to name Luna because she reminds of the moon) - too bad I can't wear them together!
> 
> View attachment 3473255
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


Luna's beautiful Battahz. Is she white all over? Luna is a pretty name too - I think one of the Jadies here has a Luna bangle too..


----------



## BattahZ

2boys_jademommy said:


> Luna's beautiful Battahz. Is she white all over? Luna is a pretty name too - I think one of the Jadies here has a Luna bangle too..


Thank you! She's mostly icy white/light gray, with a very faint greenish tint on one side and faint lavender tint on the other, if I'm looking really closely. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Silver Mom

My new baby with her birth certificate.... LOL.      Picture taken at night.


----------



## Silver Mom

The baby with her new family.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> The baby with her new family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473516


Baby looks quite at home with the family
Love Love Love your beautiful collection of bangles and of course your bear bracelet too!


----------



## piosavsfan

Silver Mom said:


> The baby with her new family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473516


You have such a beautiful collection!


----------



## designergoods

Silver Mom said:


> The baby with her new family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473516


 ...love love love!


----------



## designergoods

udalrike said:


> And this:


That bangle is so unique and what an intricate carving! It looks like it can glow...very pretty


----------



## Junkenpo

hi jadies!  so many drool-worthy jades!  

I love when silver mom posts her jade family, so many gorgeous colors! 

I wore my nephrite beads today. I am always so in love with how bright green they are in the sun. So much fun and great energy!


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> hi jadies!  so many drool-worthy jades!
> 
> I love when silver mom posts her jade family, so many gorgeous colors!
> 
> I wore my nephrite beads today. I am always so in love with how bright green they are in the sun. So much fun and great energy!


JKP you know I REALLY LOVE YOUR BEADS!  They were my inspiration and that is why I had mine made.  They are truly beautiful in the sun.  Lucky, lucky YOU. P.S.  I wore mine out for dinner tonight.  I love how these beads feel.


----------



## udalrike

Thanks everyone! Yes, I love Melisande. And I found the perfect spacer for her: an old plastic bangle from a thrift shop. Looks like black jade.... 
Because she is so delicate even I think I need a spacer...


----------



## udalrike

Here :


----------



## udalrike

SilverMom, your collection:


----------



## udalrike

Another question, jadies: I wanted to change my password as I forgot it and I wanted to post from my smartphone where I need my password.
The problem is that I need my old password to reset is. Did anyone of you had the same problem once?


----------



## udalrike

Jadeite (from Gege) and nephrite:


----------



## Silver Mom

udalrike said:


> Another question, jadies: I wanted to change my password as I forgot it and I wanted to post from my smartphone where I need my password.
> The problem is that I need my old password to reset is. Did anyone of you had the same problem once?


Usually they have something that says in case you forgot your password and they send it to your email on record.  Then after that you can change it Uli.  Did you try that?


----------



## udalrike

I tried it, SilverMom! They ALWAYS wanted to know the old password....


----------



## Silver Mom

udalrike said:


> I tried it, SilverMom! They ALWAYS wanted to know the old password....


Wow that sucks!  Maybe you could PM the moderators and ask how.


----------



## udalrike

In the end I will have to...


----------



## udalrike




----------



## fanofjadeite

Silver Mom said:


> The baby with her new family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473516


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Jadeite (from Gege) and nephrite:
> View attachment 3473831


This is my fave stack out of the ones you posted Uli - so much beauty together


----------



## designergoods

prettypeonies said:


> Hello ladies
> Sharing my arm candy today. Almost white, greyish jadeite bangle worn with gold bracelet. I have not been on this thread much and I love how it has gone from strength to strength !! Keep those bangles coming .Thanks for letting me share


Welcome back! Your stack looks so chic...I like how simple it is to bring out the beauty in both.



BattahZ said:


> Very pretty, PP!
> 
> Uli, she's gorgeous! Do you love her?
> 
> Playing with a new strand of pearls and my white/grey (which I've decided to name Luna because she reminds of the moon) - too bad I can't wear them together!
> 
> View attachment 3473255
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


Wow, those are cool pearls and adore your bangle (perfect name!). I dont know a lot about pearls but really like the soul yours has and the shape!


----------



## designergoods

Nice stacks Uli, I can see you are really enjoying your new bangle! Looks great paired with anything because the color is a nice neutral


----------



## designergoods

Junkenpo said:


> hi jadies!  so many drool-worthy jades!
> 
> I love when silver mom posts her jade family, so many gorgeous colors!
> 
> I wore my nephrite beads today. I am always so in love with how bright green they are in the sun. So much fun and great energy!


I always admire your bead bracelets now I am going to want some! Just lovely...


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, 2 boys and Designer! In the evening light you can see the colour a bit better:


----------



## designergoods

Trying to get use to wearing pendants more often. Here is Toad! (gosh sorry for the enormous pic )


----------



## udalrike

The pic could be even bigger, Designer! I LOVE the toad!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Trying to get use to wearing pendants more often. Here is Toad! (gosh sorry for the enormous pic )
> View attachment 3474065


Toad looks great! The size somehow makes it look more modern.I only have one jade pendant but I rarely wear it. I just can't see to get used to wearing necklaces.


----------



## designergoods

udalrike said:


> The pic could be even bigger, Designer! I LOVE the toad!!





2boys_jademommy said:


> Toad looks great! The size somehow makes it look more modern.I only have one jade pendant but I rarely wear it. I just can't see to get used to wearing necklaces.


Thanks ladies 
I agree that I like larger pendants but then they get heavy too! I rarely wear necklaces in general so will see if I ever get comfortable with the pendants. I do admire those who wear them like Dynasty ...as I think they look lovely on.


----------



## Spring Time

gorgeous piece of carved jade statue [emoji259]


----------



## Junkenpo

Spring Time, that is a neat carving. 

Uli, I like how the carving looks like it is raised/floating above the bangle. 

designergoods, i really like that pendant!  great color!

I also chose a pendant for today.  The bead from 9SJW.  I'm not sure what I'm going name this one yet.


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> Spring Time, that is a neat carving.
> 
> Uli, I like how the carving looks like it is raised/floating above the bangle.
> 
> designergoods, i really like that pendant!  great color!
> 
> I also chose a pendant for today.  The bead from 9SJW.  I'm not sure what I'm going name this one yet.


Snow white because it's a beauty.


----------



## udalrike

Snow White is a great name!!!

Fano, I sent you a message!


----------



## Spring Time

Junkenpo said:


> Spring Time, that is a neat carving.
> 
> Uli, I like how the carving looks like it is raised/floating above the bangle.
> 
> designergoods, i really like that pendant!  great color!
> 
> I also chose a pendant for today.  The bead from 9SJW.  I'm not sure what I'm going name this one yet.


Thank u


----------



## Spring Time

what gorgeous jadeite carving. Craftsmanship is outstanding [emoji264] [emoji257] [emoji264]


----------



## Junkenpo

hi jadies!

It's been a bit, so here's the latest recent Smoke pics












Silver Mom said:


> Snow white because it's a beauty.



I actually really like that!  Thanks Silver Mom,  Snow white she is!


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> hi jadies!
> 
> It's been a bit, so here's the latest recent Smoke pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually really like that!  Thanks Silver Mom,  Snow white she is!


AND she really IS a beauty.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> hi jadies!
> 
> It's been a bit, so here's the latest recent Smoke pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually really like that!  Thanks Silver Mom,  Snow white she is!



Smoke lookin great as always! And I think Snow White is a pretty name for a pretty pendant. i love the simple sweet design of the pendant and how you paired it with an "edgier" tee.


----------



## fanofjadeite

today


----------



## crosso

'Iris' today








Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## udalrike

LOVE your stack, Fano!!!!!

Iris is a beauty, Crosso!


----------



## fanofjadeite

udalrike said:


> LOVE your stack, Fano!!!!!
> 
> Iris is a beauty, Crosso!


thanks, uli


----------



## designergoods

JKP, love how the light travels through Smoke

Fano, adore the colors and different dimensions in your stack...the yellow beads remind me of mini pancakes 

Crosso, Iris has a nice carving and really like the "beaded" look around the exterior


----------



## Purse Nut

Stuuuunnnning stack Fanofjadeite!
Crosso, Iris is soooo gorgeous!


----------



## Purse Nut

Here's a pic of my humble jade set I've had for 30+ years or so. Was a gift from my husband when I was 20 something.


----------



## Purse Nut

And this 14K set from my Mother's jewelry collection.


----------



## designergoods

Purse Nut said:


> Here's a pic of my humble jade set I've had for 30+ years or so. Was a gift from my husband when I was 20 something.





Purse Nut said:


> And this 14K set from my Mother's jewelry collection.


Wow PN, what a collection you have and what thoughtful gifts! All very nice...the butterfly pendant is adorable and the beads look yummy! Do you wear them much?


----------



## Pirard

My new jadeite bangle...


----------



## Pirard

Sorry for the huge photos...not sure how to make them smaller.  The bangle is from Nandar, and it is a biggie at 21.5mm wide. It is 58.1mm wide, lavender with faint green patches


----------



## fanofjadeite

designergoods said:


> JKP, love how the light travels through Smoke
> 
> Fano, adore the colors and different dimensions in your stack...the yellow beads remind me of mini pancakes
> 
> Crosso, Iris has a nice carving and really like the "beaded" look around the exterior


u r too funny, designergoods  the yellow beads are baltic amber. i love love love that bracelet very much


----------



## fanofjadeite

Purse Nut said:


> Stuuuunnnning stack Fanofjadeite!
> Crosso, Iris is soooo gorgeous!


thanks, purse nut


----------



## fanofjadeite

Purse Nut said:


> Here's a pic of my humble jade set I've had for 30+ years or so. Was a gift from my husband when I was 20 something.





Purse Nut said:


> And this 14K set from my Mother's jewelry collection.


those are all very lovely, purse nut! i especially love the pair of earrings in the second pic.


----------



## fanofjadeite

Pirard said:


> My new jadeite bangle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476841
> View attachment 3476844
> View attachment 3476846


----------



## Pirard

fanofjadeite said:


>


Thanks! I am so taken by everyone's lovely pieces. I don't have much of a collection, but boy this stone sure does grow on ya!


----------



## fanofjadeite

pirard, i sent u a PM


----------



## Purse Nut

designergoods said:


> Wow PN, what a collection you have and what thoughtful gifts! All very nice...the butterfly pendant is adorable and the beads look yummy! Do you wear them much?



Thanks DH. I wear them often. Except for the bracelet. Need to replace the tongue part of the clasp. Lost it sometime ago. [emoji53]


----------



## Purse Nut

Pirard said:


> My new jadeite bangle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476841
> View attachment 3476844
> View attachment 3476846



OMG!!!! I am soooo loving the color and very-unlady-like DROOLING over this stunning bangle!!
[emoji92][emoji177][emoji178][emoji177][emoji92]Love it!


----------



## Pirard

Thank you Purse Nut...love your name, btw!


----------



## Purse Nut

Thanks Pirard. When I joined every name I thought of was taken. Then finally I tried this one and it was accepted. Lol. I love handbags and my jade-love is being fueled on this thread. I found it by accident. I love the history, cultural lore, and essence of Jade.


----------



## crosso

Pirard said:


> My new jadeite bangle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476841
> View attachment 3476844
> View attachment 3476846


Congratulations, Pirard! That's an exceptionally beautiful bangle - the perfect sweet lavender color and gorgeous, glossy translucency. Great choice! It fits you very nicely, too.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

Thanks for the compliments on Iris, jadies!  I like to wear this one when I'm feeling quiet, as I feel like it's a subtle bangle with just the hint of lavender. I have two pendants I wear with her (wore the little bead today) depending on the neckline I'm wearing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

Purse Nut said:


> Thanks Pirard. When I joined every name I thought of was taken. Then finally I tried this one and it was accepted. Lol. I love handbags and my jade-love is being fueled on this thread. I found it by accident. I love the history, cultural lore, and essence of Jade.


Me too, Purse Nut!  The carvings and symbolism attract me just as much as the stone itself. The richness of the history, lore, craftsmanship and culture of jade is definitely a large part of it's allure to me. 
In general,  I tend to like vintage and antique jewelry for this same reason. Considering the 'dark side' of jadeite mining in modern times in humanitarian terms, I encourage everyone who loves it to seek out pre-loved pieces where one can to enjoy all these aspects of it's complex beauty with a little less guilt. [emoji5]

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

udalrike said:


> LOVE your stack, Fano!!!!!
> 
> Iris is a beauty, Crosso!


Thanks Uli! Your new Melisnde is a beauty, too! So exotic! The delicate carving is lovely, especially in those pics with the sunlight shining through her. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

Silver Mom said:


> The baby with her new family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473516


All so exquisite,  Silver Mom! It's a tough choice between your Siberian nephrite square and this new gorgeous jadeite as to my favorite green. They are both so vibrant and fresh!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## designergoods

crosso said:


> Me too, Purse Nut!  The carvings and symbolism attract me just as much as the stone itself. The richness of the history, lore, craftsmanship and culture of jade is definitely a large part of it's allure to me.
> In general,  I tend to like vintage and antique jewelry for this same reason. Considering the 'dark side' of jadeite mining in modern times in humanitarian terms, I encourage everyone who loves it to seek out pre-loved pieces where one can to enjoy all these aspects of it's complex beauty with a little less guilt. [emoji5]
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


+1


----------



## Silver Mom

crosso said:


> Me too, Purse Nut!  The carvings and symbolism attract me just as much as the stone itself. The richness of the history, lore, craftsmanship and culture of jade is definitely a large part of it's allure to me.
> In general,  I tend to like vintage and antique jewelry for this same reason. Considering the 'dark side' of jadeite mining in modern times in humanitarian terms, I encourage everyone who loves it to seek out pre-loved pieces where one can to enjoy all these aspects of it's complex beauty with a little less guilt. [emoji5]
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


+2


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Purse Nut said:


> Here's a pic of my humble jade set I've had for 30+ years or so. Was a gift from my husband when I was 20 something.


Wow Purse Nut you have quite  a collection there! I too love the butterfly It's great that you have a deep green collection and a greyish lavender one. Do you wear any of the pieces much - as a set or on its own?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Pirard said:


> My new jadeite bangle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476841
> View attachment 3476844
> View attachment 3476846



Gorgeous. I love the intense purple! Where did you get this?!?! Fits you wonderfully too
Edit to say just read you got her from Nandar She has beautiful pieces and this is no exception.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Thanks for the compliments on Iris, jadies!  I like to wear this one when I'm feeling quiet, as I feel like it's a subtle bangle with just the hint of lavender. I have two pendants I wear with her (wore the little bead today) depending on the neckline I'm wearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


 Both pendants look wonderful Crosso but that bead just too sweet. And you're right this shade is very peaceful and calming.


----------



## Pirard

I have been scrolling through the older posts...lovely jade everyone! I have just begun my collecting journey, but want to thank everyone for all the helpful advice and recommendations on this thread.  You all are fantastic.


----------



## designergoods

Pirard said:


> I have been scrolling through the older posts...lovely jade everyone! I have just begun my collecting journey, but want to thank everyone for all the helpful advice and recommendations on this thread.  You all are fantastic.


Thank you, it is a nice community of jade admirers that we have here! I have learned so much from the shared knowledge on this forum. Jade is very precious yet a very complex stone that I am still learning about...especially when it comes down to the factors of pricing. Always enjoy seeing yours and everyone's pieces... and reading up on the discussions.


----------



## Molly0

. . .still checking in and loving everyone's jade pieces!  So many fabulous pieces!!!
Me, I haven't bought any new jade pieces for a long time but have been steadily wearing my favorite NZ, Milford lately. . .


----------



## Silver Mom

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3477643
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . .still checking in and loving everyone's jade pieces!  So many fabulous pieces!!!
> Me, I haven't bought any new jade pieces for a long time but have been steadily wearing my favorite NZ, Milford lately. . .


Me too Molly, I am done getting any more new pieces.  So now I just have to love the ones that I have.


----------



## Molly0

Silver Mom said:


> Me too Molly, I am done getting any more new pieces.  So now I just have to love the ones that I have.


SM, your recent dark greens are my absolute favorite!!!  ♥️


----------



## Silver Mom

Molly0 said:


> SM, your recent dark greens are my absolute favorite!!!  ♥️


Thank you Molly.  Just found out from Allan (Jadedivers) that he will be posting new items for sale over the next few months because a Jade Show that he was participating in had to be cancelled because of recent fires. So for jadies that want to check it out he is on Etsy.com under the name Jadediver.  Molly your bangle is a real beauty.


----------



## Pirard

That is a lovely deep green bangle.  I definitely need some nephrite in my collection...and I emphasize NEED!


----------



## udalrike

Molly , hello !!  How are you??????


----------



## udalrike

Pirard, wonderful bangle!!!


----------



## udalrike

I like especially this stack: (jadeite and nephrite)


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> I like especially this stack: (jadeite and nephrite)
> 
> View attachment 3478354
> View attachment 3478355


Good morning Uli! I can see why you love this stack The bangle comes alive in the sunlinght - beautiful. 
I'm just getting ready for work now  have a great day Uli and all the Jadies here.


----------



## fanofjadeite

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3477643
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . .still checking in and loving everyone's jade pieces!  So many fabulous pieces!!!
> Me, I haven't bought any new jade pieces for a long time but have been steadily wearing my favorite NZ, Milford lately. . .


hi, molly  good to see u again. milford is still looking gorgeous


----------



## Molly0

udalrike said:


> Molly , hello !!  How are you??????


Good thanks Uli!  & I love your amazing  heitian carved bangle!  Too beautiful!


----------



## Molly0

fanofjadeite said:


> hi, molly  good to see u again. milford is still looking gorgeous


Hi!  Thankyou!  My constant companion lately. . .


----------



## designergoods

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3477643
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . .still checking in and loving everyone's jade pieces!  So many fabulous pieces!!!
> Me, I haven't bought any new jade pieces for a long time but have been steadily wearing my favorite NZ, Milford lately. . .


Welcome back! - Milford looks really happy on  you!


udalrike said:


> I like especially this stack: (jadeite and nephrite)
> 
> View attachment 3478354
> View attachment 3478355


Nice pairing, the colors and carvings look wonderful together!


----------



## designergoods

Making kid's lunches this morning while wearing Fantine


----------



## Molly0

designergoods said:


> Welcome back! - Milford looks really happy on  you!



Thanks!  Your "lunch making" bangle is dreamy!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Making kid's lunches this morning while wearing Fantine
> View attachment 3478605



Aww look at your dog - he's adorable! It's a he right - can't tell
Fantine looks amazing! I love the purple and that little patch of green


----------



## designergoods

Molly0 said:


> Thanks!  Your "lunch making" bangle is dreamy!


Thank you! So funny...its been my " running around doing something bangle" lately


2boys_jademommy said:


> Aww look at your dog - he's adorable! It's a he right - can't tell
> Fantine looks amazing! I love the purple and that little patch of green


thank you 
...Yes, your right my dog (one in my avatar) is a boy - just got his new hairdo!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Thank you! So funny...its been my " running around doing something bangle" lately
> 
> thank you
> ...Yes, your right my dog (one in my avatar) is a boy - just got his new hairdo!


Lol new do - he is a handsome little fellow
I just love the colour of Fantine.


----------



## Pirard

udalrike, that bead bracelet is really different. What are the figures carved int the jade? I also really like your carved bangle.


----------



## designergoods

2boys_jademommy said:


> Lol new do - he is a handsome little fellow
> I just love the colour of Fantine.


Thanks 2boy.
He's a rescue dog around 15-16 years old and still going strong! Are you on the lookout for a blue/purple bangle?...one of my favorite color combos


----------



## Pirard

designergoods said:


> Making kid's lunches this morning while wearing Fantine
> View attachment 3478605


That bangle is delicious! And your pup adorable.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Thanks 2boy.
> He's a rescue dog around 15-16 years old and still going strong! Are you on the lookout for a blue/purple bangle?...one of my favorite color combos


He looks like a young pup
Hmm am I looking for a blue purple? yes and no  I love lavenders and while I have two, neither are my dream lavender. For now it is probably not in my cards but if I ever do see a  just can't resist lavender I will get it


----------



## designergoods

Pirard said:


> That bangle is delicious! And your pup adorable.


Thanks Pi for the compliments!



2boys_jademommy said:


> He looks like a young pup
> Hmm am I looking for a blue purple? yes and no  I love lavenders and while I have two, neither are my dream lavender. For now it is probably not in my cards but if I ever do see a  just can't resist lavender I will get it


I totally understand! If it its meant to be and as they say, "The jade will find you"


----------



## udalrike

Fantine is a beauty!


----------



## udalrike

Pirard, the figures are a toad and an ingot (something like a Chinese gold bar)


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## udalrike

Precious with Trollbeads and watch


----------



## Pirard

Very pretty!


----------



## Junkenpo

Happy Friday, jadies!

Wore my big buttons today.  Love these so much!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

So many unique and amazing pieces have been posted lately.  The stacking photos just blow me away.  I envy all of you Jadies skills in stacking. You wouldn't think mixing completely different colors, gemstones  and textures would end up looking so incredible. There is some pretty cool artistry to creating them. I really [emoji173]️ this thread. It has the most gorgeous eye candy and really nice Jadies to boot [emoji4]I hope everyone has a great weekend [emoji5]


----------



## crosso

Yesterday, rose quartz in the afternoon and today, 'Sweet Dreams' jadeite in the morning sun. Sweet Dreams has sort of a medium grain to it, with lots of tiny crystalline 'fly's wings', which give it a very subtle sparkle in the sunlight, as if it were lightly sprinkled in fairy dust. It's one of my favorite bangles and the one I wear most often to bed, hence the name. [emoji5]











Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Pirard

Dreamy! I love that...
And those buttons are wonderful. Are they earrings? I'd love to see an ear shot.


----------



## Spring Time

I so truly believe what u are saying it's very true designergoods 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Spring Time

Absolutely stunning piece love your collection designergoods 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Spring Time

Likewise to u too 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Spring Time

Pirard said:


> My new jadeite bangle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476841
> View attachment 3476844
> View attachment 3476846


Congratulations looks stunning on you [emoji171] [emoji171] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Pirard said:


> Dreamy! I love that...
> And those buttons are wonderful. Are they earrings? I'd love to see an ear shot.


Your rose quartz bangle is so pretty Crosso. Would be amazing if jadeite comes in that shade of pink And Sweer Dreams is sweet and dreamy


----------



## Cyanide Rose

crosso said:


> Yesterday, rose quartz in the afternoon and today, 'Sweet Dreams' jadeite in the morning sun. Sweet Dreams has sort of a medium grain to it, with lots of tiny crystalline 'fly's wings', which give it a very subtle sparkle in the sunlight, as if it were lightly sprinkled in fairy dust. It's one of my favorite bangles and the one I wear most often to bed, hence the name. [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



Very prettty, they go very well together. I can definitely see why your wear Sweet dreams at night. She is quite lovey [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Pirard said:


> My new jadeite bangle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476841
> View attachment 3476844
> View attachment 3476846



The color is amazing and it looks wonderful on yes too [emoji1]. I love the watch too!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Today's bangle [emoji5] It's so yucky outside. I couldn't get good photos. I hope the weather is much better where ever you Jadies are [emoji5]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Today's bangle [emoji5] It's so yucky outside. I couldn't get good photos. I hope the weather is much better where ever you Jadies are [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481463
> View attachment 3481464


Hey C Rose it's yucky where I am too.  Celebrating my dad's birthday today. I'm wearing the usual but I did wear my Jade earrings yesterday. Will take pics later  I'm going to try to wear them more- they've been neglected Your bangle and diamond ring and bracelet are tdf! The pale lavender looks fabulous with the white gold and diamonds


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hey C Rose it's yucky where I am too.  Celebrating my dad's birthday today. I'm wearing the usual but I did wear my Jade earrings yesterday. Will take pics later  I'm going to try to wear them more- they've been neglected Your bangle and diamond ring and bracelet are tdf! The pale lavender looks fabulous with the white gold and diamonds


Hi 2B_JM, Thank you so much [emoji4] I tried to create a bit of my own sparkle today [emoji6] 

Please do take some photos, I would love to see them. Happy Birthday Dad!! [emoji5]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi 2B_JM, Thank you so much [emoji4] I tried to create a bit of my own sparkle today [emoji6]
> 
> Please do take some photos, I would love to see them. Happy Birthday Dad!! [emoji5]


Thanks CRose. I like that - creating your own sparkle...We should all create our our happiness and sparkle and of course wear more Jade


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thanks CRose. I like that - creating your own sparkle...We should all create our our happiness and sparkle and of course wear more Jade



Your quite welcome 2Bs, we can always use more Jade [emoji4]. I'm stalking a ring on ebay now [emoji6]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Your quite welcome 2Bs, we can always use more Jade [emoji4]. I'm stalking a ring on ebay now [emoji6]


Ooh how exciting! Good luck stalking / shopping and please post the ring if you end up getting it


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Ooh how exciting! Good luck stalking / shopping and please post the ring if you end up getting it



Will do. Enjoy the rest of your weekend [emoji4]


----------



## Pirard

Cyanide Rose said:


> The color is amazing and it looks wonderful on yes too [emoji1]. I love the watch too!


Thank you!


----------



## Spring Time

Love all kinds of jade .love to share picture of the workmanship of artist


----------



## Spring Time

Jade is something to love and enjoy ❣.I'm glad that there is people out there who[emoji178] appreciate the workmanship goes into making jade pieces. It's absolutely amazing look at ❣





 perfect example detail and patient care takes to make one piece of jadeite


----------



## Pirard

I love the jade and diamonds! Great looks...you ladies really know how to style your jades.


----------



## Purse Nut

crosso said:


> Yesterday, rose quartz in the afternoon and today, 'Sweet Dreams' jadeite in the morning sun. Sweet Dreams has sort of a medium grain to it, with lots of tiny crystalline 'fly's wings', which give it a very subtle sparkle in the sunlight, as if it were lightly sprinkled in fairy dust. It's one of my favorite bangles and the one I wear most often to bed, hence the name. [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



Sweet Dreams is soooo beautiful! I didn't know bangles were made from Rose Quartz! I love it! So now there's another item on my wish list.


----------



## Spring Time

here is another gorgeous sculpture. Breathtaking isn't it wow ❣❣





 so here is architect working on jade sculpture [emoji171] [emoji171]


----------



## Junkenpo

Pirard said:


> Dreamy! I love that...
> And those buttons are wonderful. Are they earrings? I'd love to see an ear shot.


Thanks!
Here's a repost, I didn't take any on the ear from that day.  They are really light, so comfy enough to wear for long times.


----------



## designergoods

Uli, nice stack with the trollbeads and Precious is a nice dark blend

Crosso, Sweet Dreams is a beauty and has a calming vibe to her

ST, thank you for the compliments and sharing the beautiful jade carvings. I want one!

CR, your bangle has a nice, soft white glow and looks elegant paired with all your diamonds

JKP, those button earrings are TDF and the perfect size


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Love your earrings JKP!  It's really hard to take a pic of one's earring but here is mine today...


----------



## Cyanide Rose

designergoods said:


> Uli, nice stack with the trollbeads and Precious is a nice dark blend
> 
> Crosso, Sweet Dreams is a beauty and has a calming vibe to her
> 
> ST, thank you for the compliments and sharing the beautiful jade carvings. I want one!
> 
> CR, your bangle has a nice, soft white glow and looks elegant paired with all your diamonds
> 
> JKP, those button earrings are TDF and the perfect size





2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3482468
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your earrings JKP!  It's really hard to take a pic of one's earring but here is mine today...



DG, Thank you so much [emoji4]

2B, They look great on you, I hope you and the family had a great time at the gathering for your dad [emoji5]

JKP, I love your buttons. Especially the fact that they don't match. So pretty and cool at the same time [emoji1]

Edit to add that I meant to quote JKP. 

I hope all the Jadies had a great weekend [emoji5]


----------



## Spring Time

Cyanide Rose said:


> DG, Thank you so much [emoji4]
> 
> 2B, They look great on you, I hope you and the family had a great time at the gathering for your dad [emoji5]
> 
> JKP, I love your buttons. Especially the fact that they don't match. So pretty and cool at the same time [emoji1]
> 
> Edit to add that I meant to quote JKP.
> 
> I hope all the Jadies had a great weekend [emoji5]


Thank u cyanide rose you too


----------



## Spring Time

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3482468
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your earrings JKP!  It's really hard to take a pic of one's earring but here is mine today...


Absolutely love the earrings look so dark green really stand out wow


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Thanks Jadies and yes CRose we did have a nice birthday celebration for my dad


----------



## Spring Time

Jade karma is a wonderful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








[emoji171]
So very true I'm glad I always respect jade


----------



## Junkenpo

Good morning jadies!  I'm drinking my coffee to wake up before I start the day... I haven't picked out my jade yet... Smoke is my only companion for the moment. I'm not sure I need more calm  or more energy or protection from negativity yet. We'll see what calls when I go look. lol Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Junkenpo

Opted for green earrings and pendant for positive energy and black for protection from negativity (oh, mondays!)


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> Opted for green earrings and pendant for positive energy and black for protection from negativity (oh, mondays!)


JKP you always look great!


----------



## Pirard

Thanks for the photo! The jade buttons look wonderful!  Always nice to see "action" shots of jewelry.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Opted for green earrings and pendant for positive energy and black for protection from negativity (oh, mondays!)


 Great choices JKP! Hope you have an amazing day rocking your beautiful jewellery


----------



## designergoods

Junkenpo said:


> Opted for green earrings and pendant for positive energy and black for protection from negativity (oh, mondays!)


You have good jade coverage and looking quite fabulous!


----------



## fanofjadeite

designergoods said:


> Making kid's lunches this morning while wearing Fantine
> View attachment 3478605


beautiful bangle and cute doggie


----------



## fanofjadeite

i have these 2 coming


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> i have these 2 coming
> View attachment 3483648
> View attachment 3483649


 They are gorgeous Fan  I love that honey colour bangle. What are the carvings of? Post pics when you get it. The wait begins!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Michael_Bykov said:


> Hi there!
> Jade - Sayan Mountains, East Lake Baikal, Siberia


Hi Michael thanks for sharing this beautiful pendant. Where did you find it? really like the gold design around it and stone is gorgeous. Do you know if it is jadeite or nephrite?


----------



## Redkoi01

This was my travelling companion


----------



## fanofjadeite

2boys_jademommy said:


> They are gorgeous Fan  I love that honey colour bangle. What are the carvings of? Post pics when you get it. The wait begins!


thanks, jademommy, thats not a bangle. its a ring with carvings of a bat.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> This was my travelling companion


Beautiful Red - your bangle looks amazing in you and that ring  The cocktails look yummy too Hope you had a great trip!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> thanks, jademommy, thats not a bangle. its a ring with carvings of a bat.


Oh  Pretty ring lol!


----------



## Spring Time

Congratulations on your gorgeous pieces
Fanofjadeite [emoji7]


----------



## Spring Time

Very very cool jadetie bangle wow love the colors
[emoji171] [emoji171]


----------



## Spring Time

Redkoi01 said:


> This was my travelling companion


Meant to connect the two 


Spring Time said:


> Very very cool jadetie bangle wow love the colors
> Fanofjadeite


----------



## Spring Time

here is another awsome carving jade statue [emoji179] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this one my favorite must taking carver very long time carve this one .thank you all for letting me share[emoji7]  I know people appreciate the pictures works of art


----------



## designergoods

Fano, thank you ...and the ring is gorgeous and love the bat carving along with the color! Cant wait to see your mod shot 

Red, perfect traveling companion! Looks like some lavender mixed with a green streak...beautiful

ST, nice carvings - thanks for sharing!


----------



## mistikat

Spring Time said:


> here is another awsome carving jade statue [emoji179]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one my favorite must taking carver very long time carve this one .thank you all for letting me share[emoji7]  I know people appreciate the pictures works of art



It's great that you want to share, but please credit where the photos come from/the person or company who owns the item. Thanks.


----------



## Pirard

Redkoi, that bangle is stunning! I love the colors.  What are those cocktails? They look refreshing!


----------



## udalrike

2boys and Junkenpo, great earrings!!
Fano, nice bat ring!! I could not wear a pendant with a swastika in Germany.....
RedKoi, pretty bangle!


----------



## udalrike

Sat in an Italian cafe this afternoon:


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Sat in an Italian cafe this afternoon:
> View attachment 3483976


I wish I were sitting in a nice cafe sipping on a fancy coffee now too - Instead I'm at work 
Your stack looks fantastic - the new carved bangle is so translucent and the green just glows.


----------



## fanofjadeite

thanks, ladies  will definitely post mod shot when ring gets here.


----------



## fanofjadeite

uli, i sent u a PM


----------



## designergoods

udalrike said:


> Sat in an Italian cafe this afternoon:
> View attachment 3483976


Gorgeous, love all the different hues of green! You wear them well


----------



## designergoods

A fun picture to share when I purchased beads for my DD (center) and my mom (right) and then my mom surprised me (left) with a bracelet too - 3 generations!


----------



## Spring Time

mistikat said:


> It's great that you want to share, but please credit where the photos come from/the person or company who owns the item. Thanks.


Well love to but one problem they are on website search with no name when I look up jade pictures. I picked them. So I can't give credit when no name is attached to the pictures .i hope this answers the question at hand. I love to share photos of jade sculpture hope that's okay. If there is name of the person. Who owns them I definitely will give credit where it's do.i believe we all needed credit .I feel maybe the people who make our jade bangle and pendents etc we should say where people buy them because we needed to give credit to the sellers for these pieces .regardless of we personal own them. We needed to get
Credit to seller sites . I think this is very good idea maybe the blog should include this in the forum


----------



## mistikat

Spring Time said:


> Well love to but one problem they are on website when I look up jade pictures. I picked them. So I can't give credit when no name is attached to the pictures .it hope this answers the question at hand I love to share photos of jade sculpture hope that's okay. If there is name of the person. Who owns them I definitely will give credit where it's do.i believe we all needed credit .I feel maybe the people who make our jade bangle and pendents etc we should say where people buy them because we needed to give credit to the sellers for these pieces .regardless of we personal own them. We needed to get
> Credit to seller sites . I think this is very good idea maybe the blog should include this in the forum



Then please don't post photos here if you cannot properly provide attribution. it's not a question of mentioning sellers when people have bought something; that isn't necessary. if you own a piece and would like to share a photo, great. If you use other people's photos, you need to credit them. Please PM me if this is unclear. Thanks.


----------



## fanofjadeite

designergoods said:


> A fun picture to share when I purchased beads for my DD (center) and my mom (right) and then my mom surprised me (left) with a bracelet too - 3 generations!


thats so fun and meaningful that u all have the same kind of bracelets. i like the idea very much.


----------



## udalrike

Beautiful picture, Designer! It is very nice when you give something and get something back!


----------



## udalrike

Fano, I pmed you back!


----------



## Spring Time

mistikat said:


> Then please don't post photos here if you cannot properly provide attribution. it's not a question of mentioning sellers when people have bought something; that isn't necessary. if you own a piece and would like to share a photo, great. If you use other people's photos, you need to credit them. Please PM me if this is unclear. Thanks.


Absolutely clear have wonderful day


----------



## Pirard

I love the three generations of jade!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> A fun picture to share when I purchased beads for my DD (center) and my mom (right) and then my mom surprised me (left) with a bracelet too - 3 generations!



Great pic and I'm sure you had so much fun sharing your love of Jade with your mom and daughter. Did you pick the beads or were these premade? Enjoy wearing them and their special meaning


----------



## designergoods

fanofjadeite said:


> thats so fun and meaningful that u all have the same kind of bracelets. i like the idea very much.





udalrike said:


> Beautiful picture, Designer! It is very nice when you give something and get something back!





Pirard said:


> I love the three generations of jade!





2boys_jademommy said:


> Great pic and I'm sure you had so much fun sharing your love of Jade with your mom and daughter. Did you pick the beads or were these premade? Enjoy wearing them and their special meaning


Thank you jadies! We were far from home at a swim meet for my DS. Had a break and found the cutest store in the mall that sold jade pieces so I purchased my DS and mom's first jade beads, never expecting anything in return, so it was a nice surprise.


----------



## Redkoi01

Pirard said:


> Redkoi, that bangle is stunning! I love the colors.  What are those cocktails? They look refreshing!


It is a watermelon juice with crushed ice.


----------



## Pirard

That sounds delicious! I adore anything watermelon...I cube a melon, freeze and pop it into the Vitamix for a simple dessert.


----------



## Pirard

Today's combo:


----------



## Pirard

David Yurman ring with amy and green onyx cabs; lavender jadeite bangle; lavender TechnoDiamond watch (this one is about 15 years old!! notice the chip on the crystal @ 10 o'clock).
The bangle looks a tad lighter in the photo than it is in real life.


----------



## Michael_B

*Siberian Jade*
*handmade *


----------



## Silver Mom

Absolutely GORGEOUS Michael B!   LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## Michael_B

Thx, Silver Mom!


----------



## Silver Mom

Michael_B said:


> Thx, Silver Mom!


I have some siberians too.  Very interesting stone.  Yours are just so beautiful.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

What a lovely way to start my morning -  coffee and eye candy  Pirad your ensemble today  is so chic. I love that gorgeous chubby lavender. It is tdf! 

Silvermom and Michael B your green nephrites are so rich in colour and elegant. Be still my heart when I see that green heart!  

Michael B is that pendant handmade? It's very interesting and in this pic looks green instead of white like it did in the other picture.


----------



## Michael_B

Hi, 2boys_jademommy. Yes, all jewelry and cabochons are handmade


----------



## Pirard

Love all the jades!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Michael_B said:


> Hi, 2boys_jademommy. Yes, all jewelry and cabochons are handmade
> View attachment 3484859
> View attachment 3484860
> View attachment 3484862
> View attachment 3484863
> View attachment 3484865


Beautiful collection. It's extra special when something is handmade. May I ask who made these pieces? No need to say if you don't want to


----------



## Michael_B

No problem. I join the Tpf to find the same jade lovers
Colleagues and I are engaged in creating cabochons from the raw rock. A friends jewelers create the "Magic"


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Michael_B said:


> No problem. I join the Tpf to find the same jade lovers
> Colleagues and I are engaged in creating cabochons from the raw rock. A friends jewelers create the "Magic"
> View attachment 3484989
> View attachment 3484990
> View attachment 3484991
> View attachment 3484992


Very impressive! Thanks again for sharing the magic


----------



## Pirard

Silver, I keep coming back to look at that square bangle! It is so unique....and that color is luscious.


----------



## Silver Mom

Pirard said:


> Silver, I keep coming back to look at that square bangle! It is so unique....and that color is luscious.


Thank you Pirard.  Allan Spehar from Jadedivers made it for me.   He is such a lovely person.


----------



## udalrike

Left and right arm today:


----------



## udalrike

I really have the feeling these days that I have enough jade, even enough jewelry.
But still enjoy looking at all the beautiful pieces on this thread!!!


----------



## udalrike

9SJW has a charoite bangle!
https://www.etsy.com/de/listing/469859784/60-mm-armband-charoite?ref=shop_home_active_1


----------



## udalrike

Pirard, love your lavender bangle!


----------



## Michael_B

Ahoj!


----------



## udalrike

Beautiful, Michael!


----------



## Pirard

udalrike those arms really pack a punch! Love the combos.


----------



## Silver Mom

udalrike said:


> I really have the feeling these days that I have enough jade, even enough jewelry.
> But still enjoy looking at all the beautiful pieces on this thread!!!


Me too Uli, I have stopped buying.


----------



## Pirard

You know, for me, it's about the quality rather than the quantity.  If I come across something I really want, and that is in my  mind spectacular, I buy.  But I have also learned to  save up for when that special piece comes along.  My mother had a wonderful philosophy about jewelry....she would say, "I'd rather wear it than drive it"  I know I'm not visiting a plastic surgeon for enhancements/reductions/improvements like many of my girlfriends are (I'm 55), so I'd rather distract by wearing spectacular jewelry.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Pirard said:


> You know, for me, it's about the quality rather than the quantity.  If I come across something I really want, and that is in my  mind spectacular, I buy.  But I have also learned to  save up for when that special piece comes along.  My mother had a wonderful philosophy about jewelry....she would say, "I'd rather wear it than drive it"  I know I'm not visiting a plastic surgeon for enhancements/reductions/improvements like many of my girlfriends are (I'm 55), so I'd rather distract by wearing spectacular jewelry.


Pirard I like your approach to jewellery. Quality over quantity and I treasure what I have and enjoy the eye candy on this forum Hmm distraction by jewellery -  gotta try it lol


----------



## Michael_B

Thanks, udalrike!


----------



## fanofjadeite

uli, i sent u a PM again


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, dear Fano!


----------



## udalrike

Wearing a Kenneth Jay Lane bangle with my new nephrite:


----------



## Pirard

So pretty...love the purple and green combo!


----------



## Pirard

My new items from JadeMineCanada arrived:


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Pirard said:


> My new items from JadeMineCanada arrived:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487889
> View attachment 3487890
> View attachment 3487892



Wow Pirard they're beautiful! That's one bangle under different lighting right? I love it and the beads look great too.


----------



## udalrike

WOW, Pirard!!!!!!!!! Everything is so beautiful!!! I especially love the bangle....


----------



## Pirard

Yes, the same bangle...one under regular overhead and natural day light, the other under the direct high intensity LED lighting on my range hood.  I really do love the rich deep green.


----------



## Pirard

Here is a shot of my 3 bangles (I have a 4th which now lives with youngest daughter)


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Pirard said:


> Here is a shot of my 3 bangles (I have a 4th which now lives with youngest daughter)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3488043


I love them all especially that yummy lavender and your new rich green bangle. 
Incredible how different your new angle look under different light. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Pirard

Thanks 2boys.  The bangle is translucent so in the direct lighting (and in full sun) it looks more like a bright green.  But in the overhead lighting indoors, it looks like a wonderful deep forrest green.  I have a couple of pieces of nephrite jade (pins) but this is my first bangle.


----------



## crosso

Pirard said:


> My new items from JadeMineCanada arrived:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487889
> View attachment 3487890
> View attachment 3487892


Beautiful,  Pirard! Congrats! I'm just now starting to pull out what I think of as my cooler weather jade with more "moody" colors. Grey, blue and mottled green jadeites and nephrite. Wore these beads Friday, which I haven't worn in ages it seems. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Beautiful,  Pirard! Congrats! I'm just now starting to pull out what I think of as my cooler weather jade with more "moody" colors. Grey, blue and mottled green jadeites and nephrite. Wore these beads Friday, which I haven't worn in ages it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Missed you here Crosso What are the blue beads made of?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

In the food court at the mall. Shopping with my kids - toys r us of course The two sides of my everyday left hand bangle.


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> Missed you here Crosso What are the blue beads made of?


Thanks, 2boys_jademommy! The blue beads are lapis lazuli. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Pirard

Love the blue and green combo crosso! 
And 2boys, that is a really pretty bangle you have.


----------



## Pirard

And a little experiment with Tahitian pearls and the jade beads.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Pirard said:


> And a little experiment with Tahitian pearls and the jade beads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3488780



Very cool! I would never have of twisting two strands like this together. The colours look great together too - perfect for Fall


----------



## Redkoi01

Here is my new bangle


----------



## Redkoi01

Here are some mod shots.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

What a unique bangle Redkoi! The green is so fresh and pretty on the one side and the other has the sweet lavender with earthy patches.  It's very interesting visually. Enjoy wearing it


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Happy Thanksgiving to all the Canadian Jadies here!!


----------



## fanofjadeite

left arm the last couple of days


----------



## fanofjadeite

and i added a black onyx and amethyst bracelet to my permanent bangles on my right


----------



## crosso

Soft green nephrite today 






Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Pirard

So pretty.  I love how you style your bangles!


----------



## Pirard

Redkoi01 said:


> Here are some mod shots.


This bangle is so pretty.  I love the combo of colors.


----------



## crosso

Hi jadies! Glad Monday is over, but Tuesday not shaping up to be much better. At least there is jade to make us smile [emoji6]
Wearing nephrite earrings and an antique jadeite ring today, no bangle for a change. 








Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Hi jadies! Glad Monday is over, but Tuesday not shaping up to be much better. At least there is jade to make us smile [emoji6]
> Wearing nephrite earrings and an antique jadeite ring today, no bangle for a change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


Sorry to hear you are not having a good start to the week. Hope things get better. And yes wearing such beautiful Jade can only help.


----------



## Purse Nut

Crosso hope things look brighter by the end of your day. Your Jade set is lovely. Some days it seems our jewelry is the only bright spot to a day. Good thing about days like that is they come to a close and the next we can try to make better. 
Fanojade your stacks are beautiful!


----------



## Purse Nut

Here is a little something I fell in love with and just had to have. I really like Asian style bats. This arrived today.


----------



## Purse Nut

The back side


----------



## Purse Nut

The white streak on the right is glare. It's all lavender on the right.


----------



## Purse Nut

Pirard said:


> And a little experiment with Tahitian pearls and the jade beads.
> 
> That's so pretty! And an awesome idea. You just helped expand my jewelry wearing options!
> Very cool idea!


----------



## crosso

Thanks for commiserating, 2boys_jademommy and purse nut! I got through the day! Think I will have a cocktail before dinner![emoji39]
Purse Nut, LOVE your bat! Beautiful colors and it's got a cute face! What type of cord or chain will you wear it on?
 I'll have to pull out my bat necklace soon - here in the US the time leading up to Halloween is the only time I can wear it without curious comments. Any other time, people ask me "Ummmm . . . Are those bats???" Like, 'why are you wearing bat jewelry?'. It's a conversation starter, anyway, lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I also have a bat bangle that I wear a lot during the winter, but it's not so obvious that I get comments:




Teagansmum also is a bat fan and has several pieces, if I recall. Tea, if you're out there, post some!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Pursenut your bat pendant is quite detailed and a good siz. Nice that there is green and lavender too
Crosso I love that sweet bat necklace of yours and I'm glad you made it through the day. You deserve that cocktail before dinner! I had a glass of wine myself


----------



## Purse Nut

Thx Crosso & 2boys_jademommy. I think these bats are full of character, if you know what I mean. I purchased from gojade on eBay. 
Crosso I love a glass of wine after stressful days. Helps take the edge off. 
[emoji92][emoji485][emoji92]


----------



## Pirard

I love critter pieces...


----------



## Purse Nut

Crosso sorry I missed your question yesterday. My bats came with a black cord on it. Until I get a bale to hang it from to wear with one of my gold rope necklaces I'll just wear it that way. 
They're so cute, love 'um.


----------



## Purse Nut

Here's what I'm wearing at work today. My mint green with gemstone bracelet. I really like mint green. I wear this one 24-7 lot.


----------



## Purse Nut

Sorry forgot to attach the pic!


----------



## Purse Nut

I'm so wanting to buy this. Do you wise Jadies think this is a good deal?
It's affordable for my pocket book. And a chance for some lavender.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/222273446146


----------



## Junkenpo

Purse Nut said:


> I'm so wanting to buy this. Do you wise Jadies think this is a good deal?
> It's affordable for my pocket book. And a chance for some lavender.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/222273446146



I think this one is pretty.  As long as you are comfortable with the surface flaws, then it should be fine.  I like purchasing from UJ. They are careful to take multiple photos from different angles and disclose the flaws. Even the ones I've gotten with flaws are strong.


----------



## Purse Nut

Thanks JKP. 
Gonna go for it.


----------



## Pirard

Very pretty!


----------



## Junkenpo

Here are some new pics of old favorites. Baby Princess and Super Green; both are from UJ. Same inner diameter, different thickness


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Purse Nut said:


> I'm so wanting to buy this. Do you wise Jadies think this is a good deal?
> It's affordable for my pocket book. And a chance for some lavender.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/222273446146


Just clicked on the link and it shows "sold" Looks like a beauty! The grey and lavender and darker purple looks great and I can't wait to see your mod shots


----------



## Purse Nut

Pirard said:


> Very pretty!



Thank Pirard. Can't wait to see her in person.


----------



## Purse Nut

2boys_jademommy said:


> Just clicked on the link and it shows "sold" Looks like a beauty! The grey and lavender and darker purple looks great and I can't wait to see your mod shots



Ya I bought her. UJ had 2 more very similar without the boo-boo's nature gave her for a lot more so I had to conclude it was a good price to get some lavender. I think it's gorgeous myself. I don't mind the flaws.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Purse Nut said:


> Ya I bought her. UJ had 2 more very similar without the boo-boo's nature gave her for a lot more so I had to conclude it was a good price to get some lavender. I think it's gorgeous myself. I don't mind the flaws.


Absolutely. Flaws can be like birthmarks. Gives it character. As long as it does t affect durability or looks in good with it. I think you made a great choice.


----------



## Pirard

I agree about the character/birthmarks...nothing in life is ever perfect! That's the beauty of nature and the nature of beauty.


----------



## Purse Nut

Thanks Pirard & Jademommy 
We are all imperfect too so she will fit right in lol! It's coming DHL can't wait!


----------



## Beadweaver

Beautiful on a rainy day!  This is my 24-7 nephrite from Siberia Russia.


----------



## Purse Nut

Gorgeous Beadweaver!


----------



## Purse Nut

Left wrist & right wrist today.


----------



## Pirard

Purse Nut, that is a fabulous look! 
Bread weaver, that nephrite bangle is gorgeous!


----------



## designergoods

Wow, I am trying to get caught up and cant get over everyone's jade beauties! Love all the model shots and new pieces to come! 
...still wearing Fantine. Here are both sides to her while waiting for DS to get out of school. Hope everyone is having a good Thursday.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Wow, I am trying to get caught up and cant get over everyone's jade beauties! Love all the model shots and new pieces to come!
> ...still wearing Fantine. Here are both sides to her while waiting for DS to get out of school. Hope everyone is having a good Thursday.
> View attachment 3492384
> 
> View attachment 3492385


Love it DG! Both sides are gorgeous -  do you have a preference? I really like both but the side with the green bits is so interesting against the blue lavender. Missed you here DG


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Beadweaver said:


> Beautiful on a rainy day!  This is my 24-7 nephrite from Siberia Russia.


Your bangle has a soft glow to it that only nephrite has. So beautiful Beadweaver.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Purse Nut said:


> Left wrist & right wrist today.


Purse Nut ( I still smile at your name lol) I like how the left and right wrist matches The colour of your gorgeous ring is similar to your watch and the bangle share similar colours. It looks very pulled together.


----------



## Purse Nut

designergoods said:


> Wow, I am trying to get caught up and cant get over everyone's jade beauties! Love all the model shots and new pieces to come!
> ...still wearing Fantine. Here are both sides to her while waiting for DS to get out of school. Hope everyone is having a good Thursday.
> View attachment 3492384
> 
> View attachment 3492385



Your Fantine is really beautiful!


----------



## Purse Nut

Thank you Pirard & Jademommy.


----------



## Junkenpo

Went to the pool today, wore DW (DishWater). She was one of my earliest UJ purchases.  I got her because of her small size and soft seafoam green and translucency. She's got major inner stone lines and her dishy side. 















On the wrist


----------



## Pirard

Dishwater never looked so good!


----------



## fanofjadeite

Pirard said:


> So pretty.  I love how you style your bangles!





Purse Nut said:


> Fanojade your stacks are beautiful!


thanks, ladies  purse nut, your bat pendant is gorgeous


----------



## fanofjadeite

Purse Nut said:


> Sorry forgot to attach the pic!


this combo is so pretty. i especially love the multi gemstones bracelet


----------



## fanofjadeite

my swastika pendant has arrived. its a good size pendant and i absolutely love it


----------



## designergoods

2boys_jademommy said:


> Love it DG! Both sides are gorgeous -  do you have a preference? I really like both but the side with the green bits is so interesting against the blue lavender. Missed you here DG





Purse Nut said:


> Your Fantine is really beautiful!


Thank you ladies I really don't have a favorite side but glad it has character so it's not the same all around.
My DH and I are in the beginning stages of remodeling our kitchen and bath along with refinancing and had family over so it's been quite busy. Happy to have Jade to help keep me grounded


----------



## designergoods

fanofjadeite said:


> my swastika pendant has arrived. its a good size pendant and i absolutely love it
> View attachment 3492932


Ooooh fano love the layers of Jade you have on! It's beautiful on you. Have you received your bat ring yet?


----------



## fanofjadeite

designergoods said:


> Ooooh fano love the layers of Jade you have on! It's beautiful on you. Have you received your bat ring yet?


thanks, designergoods  the black jadeite bead and red jadeite donut i wear 24/7  no bat ring yet. still waiting


----------



## Purse Nut

fanofjadeite said:


> thanks, ladies  purse nut, your bat pendant is gorgeous



Thank you Fanojade!
JKP I totally agree with Pirard about your DW!


----------



## Beadweaver

Thanks for the comments, 
Sorry if I always post pictures of the same bangle, but it's my favorite.  I'm a one bangle at a time girl, so my other bangles just sit there. I try to switch them out and it just doesn't feel right.


----------



## Junkenpo

Thanks for the compliments jadies!



Beadweaver said:


> Thanks for the comments,
> Sorry if I always post pictures of the same bangle, but it's my favorite.  I'm a one bangle at a time girl, so my other bangles just sit there. I try to switch them out and it just doesn't feel right.



I love pics of all bangles!  It's nice to have the same one being posted, it helps to get to know the bangle.. the colors, grains, lines... each has its own personality.  It's like getting to know a family friend. lol  I would much rather see multiple pics of the same jade than no jade pics! 

 When I first hopped on the jade bus, I wasn't so sure about sizes and colors and shapes, so I got a lot over a short amount of time.  Now I have Smoke on the right on all the time and rotate through my others depending on my feeling. Sometimes it's the same one for weeks.


----------



## BreadnGem

Have not posted here for a long time but just want to share these, which I just took back from the gemologist who certified them all to be grade A. 

I have an old lavender jadeite heart pendant and have always wanted a bangle of the same shade of purple to match it. Am very happy to have found this. The heart looks darker in the pic but irl it's similar in color to the bangle. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Now, this lavender and green one, I deliberated over it for a long time as my plan was to just get 1 bangle. But I couldn't forget about it. And as it's quite rare to find vivid colors in 1 bangle, hence decided to pull the trigger.


----------



## BreadnGem

A couple more pics of the lavender and green.


----------



## Purse Nut

Wow BreadnGem those are all really beautiful pieces! ^^^
[emoji92]Congrats on your new beauties[emoji92]


----------



## udalrike

BnG, GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I LOVE your bangles and the pendant. I have got a very similar lavender heart pendant.


----------



## udalrike

Designer, what about your bangle from Allan?


----------



## fanofjadeite

BreadnGem said:


> Have not posted here for a long time but just want to share these, which I just took back from the gemologist who certified them all to be grade A.
> 
> I have an old lavender jadeite heart pendant and have always wanted a bangle of the same shade of purple to match it. Am very happy to have found this. The heart looks darker in the pic but irl it's similar in color to the bangle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3493525
> View attachment 3493526
> View attachment 3493527
> 
> 
> Now, this lavender and green one, I deliberated over it for a long time as my plan was to just get 1 bangle. But I couldn't forget about it. And as it's quite rare to find vivid colors in 1 bangle, hence decided to pull the trigger.
> 
> View attachment 3493528
> View attachment 3493529


such gorgeous pieces


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BreadnGem said:


> Have not posted here for a long time but just want to share these, which I just took back from the gemologist who certified them all to be grade A.
> 
> I have an old lavender jadeite heart pendant and have always wanted a bangle of the same shade of purple to match it. Am very happy to have found this. The heart looks darker in the pic but irl it's similar in color to the bangle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3493525
> View attachment 3493526
> View attachment 3493527
> 
> 
> Now, this lavender and green one, I deliberated over it for a long time as my plan was to just get 1 bangle. But I couldn't forget about it. And as it's quite rare to find vivid colors in 1 bangle, hence decided to pull the trigger.
> 
> View attachment 3493528
> View attachment 3493529


Hi Breadgem! Your new bangles are beyond gorgeous. While both are lavender they are very different. I love how the princess shape makes the first so elegant and feminine. I love it. The second bangle is bolder with two different looks within itself. The heart pendant is ultra sweet and will look great with both


----------



## Pirard

Beautiful lavender bangles! When I purchased mine, I was deciding between one with more uniform color and one that was a combo of lavender and apple green...I chose the uniform...now I'm itching to get the one with apple green too!


----------



## BreadnGem

Thanks ladies, for your kind words!

Uli - I would love to see your lavender heart pendant [emoji4]

2boys - I learned from jade sellers here that princess bangles are more difficult to carve and they use up more jade, hence the newer bangles are usually D shaped. However, as I wear mostly D shape ones, the princess lavender will take some getting used to. It's quite chubby and heavy! (I know that Junkenpo likes chubby princess rounds, lol). And I agree with u that princess rounds do look more feminine somehow. 

Pirard, I was actually inspired by your beautiful lavender bangle! Lol! It's actually rare to find vivid lavender and vivid green in the same bangle, so if u can, I'd say go for it. [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BreadnGem said:


> Thanks ladies, for your kind words!
> 
> Uli - I would love to see your lavender heart pendant [emoji4]
> 
> 2boys - I learned from jade sellers here that princess bangles are more difficult to carve and they use up more jade, hence the newer bangles are usually D shaped. However, as I wear mostly D shape ones, the princess lavender will take some getting used to. It's quite chubby and heavy! (I know that Junkenpo likes chubby princess rounds, lol). And I agree with u that princess rounds do look more feminine somehow.
> 
> Pirard, I was actually inspired by your beautiful lavender bangle! Lol! It's actually rare to find vivid lavender and vivid green in the same bangle, so if u can, I'd say go for it. [emoji4]



I have noticed most of the Jade bangles nowadays are d shaped. I love both. If however I could only have one bangle forever I would choose a princess. It's timeless and elegant. For me I've been drawn to more d shapes but that could also be because I see more of them. If I could be crazy and compare bangles to men I would say d shapes are like the many boyfriends one may have and a princess is the "one" for life


----------



## Pirard

BreadnGem said:


> Thanks ladies, for your kind words!
> 
> Uli - I would love to see your lavender heart pendant [emoji4]
> 
> 2boys - I learned from jade sellers here that princess bangles are more difficult to carve and they use up more jade, hence the newer bangles are usually D shaped. However, as I wear mostly D shape ones, the princess lavender will take some getting used to. It's quite chubby and heavy! (I know that Junkenpo likes chubby princess rounds, lol). And I agree with u that princess rounds do look more feminine somehow.
> 
> Pirard, I was actually inspired by your beautiful lavender bangle! Lol! It's actually rare to find vivid lavender and vivid green in the same bangle, so if u can, I'd say go for it. [emoji4]


Aww, thanks!


----------



## Silver Mom

BreadnGem said:


> Thanks ladies, for your kind words!
> 
> Uli - I would love to see your lavender heart pendant [emoji4]
> 
> 2boys - I learned from jade sellers here that princess bangles are more difficult to carve and they use up more jade, hence the newer bangles are usually D shaped. However, as I wear mostly D shape ones, the princess lavender will take some getting used to. It's quite chubby and heavy! (I know that Junkenpo likes chubby princess rounds, lol). And I agree with u that princess rounds do look more feminine somehow.
> 
> Pirard, I was actually inspired by your beautiful lavender bangle! Lol! It's actually rare to find vivid lavender and vivid green in the same bangle, so if u can, I'd say go for it. [emoji4]


BNG, My jeweler Alice said that the princess bangles are usually old bangles as in the olden days they mostly made princesses.  She also said that the new carvers hardly ever make princesses so you are lucky to have gotten one.  By the way your new beauties are real beauties.  Congrats to you.  Also, I read somewhere that the princess shape is good for you because it helps to massage you at the point of contact on the wrist which contributes to better health.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> BNG, My jeweler Alice said that the princess bangles are usually old bangles as in the olden days they mostly made princesses.  She also said that the new carvers hardly ever make princesses so you are lucky to have gotten one.  By the way your new beauties are real beauties.  Congrats to you.  Also, I read somewhere that the princess shape is good for you because it helps to massage you at the point of contact on the wrist which contributes to better health.


I've heard and read about this too Silver Mom. I wonder if the bangle has to be really snug to reap the benefits. I wear a slim princess on the left but haven't noticed anything. I need soap and water to get it on and off but it's not extremely close to the wrist bone. 
What about you Silver Mom and all the Jadies - princess or d shape if you could only have one? Princess for me or an eve so slightly flattened princess ( not sure if that technically makes it a d lol)


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> I've heard and read about this too Silver Mom. I wonder if the bangle has to be really snug to reap the benefits. I wear a slim princess on the left but haven't noticed anything. I need soap and water to get it on and off but it's not extremely close to the wrist bone.
> What about you Silver Mom and all the Jadies - princess or d shape if you could only have one? Princess for me or an eve so slightly flattened princess ( not sure if that technically makes it a d lol)


I like the princess a lot because it looks so elegant.  Mine are looser so maybe not so much massaging going on there.  I think tho when it sit higher on my arm and then slides down it does do a little massaging there.  LOL  But I do think they look so dainty and feminine.


----------



## Junkenpo

BreadnGem said:


> (I know that Junkenpo likes chubby princess rounds, lol)



Morning jadies!  I do really like chubby princesses!  I think 10-11mm thickness is my favorite for princesses.  My SuperGreen is about 12mm and that while I love the weight of her, she seems to get banged on more often.  BreadnGem, your lavender princess is so dreamy!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Morning jadies!  I do really like chubby princesses!  I think 10-11mm thickness is my favorite for princesses.  My SuperGreen is about 12mm and that while I love the weight of her, she seems to get banged on more often.  BreadnGem, your lavender princess is so dreamy!


Hello JKP I like the chubby princess best too. The one I wear is not chubby so it is not my dream bangle but I love it anyway.


----------



## udalrike

I have got only one beautiful princess, my Angeline, and I adore her!
I will post a picture of the pendant tomorrow, BnG! It is already dark here at the moment.....


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Waiting for pics Uli 
It's so gorgeous out today! A perfect Fall day. Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend


----------



## Purse Nut

It was gorgeous today here in Las Cruces, NM. Hit 90 today with yummy New Mexico breezes. 
Udalrike- I was in W Germany in the early 80's for 2 1/2 years. Loved it there, didn't want to leave...


----------



## Maisy Grey

it is a beautiful day in eastern Australia


----------



## Junkenpo

Welcome Maisy!  That Barbara Hutton jadeite necklace is one of the most beautiful beaded necklaces out there.  If I ever won the the big lottos, I would try to find something like that for sure!


----------



## Maisy Grey

Junkenpo said:


> Welcome Maisy!  That Barbara Hutton jadeite necklace is one of the most beautiful beaded necklaces out there.  If I ever won the the big lottos, I would try to find something like that for sure!



Yes, I considered posting a more realistically affordable item, but I do love jade and Hutton and it's the fantasy internet so, party on!

But yes I believe it's worth more than several established nations


----------



## udalrike

Here is my lavender heart (from wonderful piccolinagems on ebay):


----------



## udalrike

Pursenut, where did you live in Germany? And why did you like it?
If you don´t want to tell it here, you could pm me if you want to.....


----------



## udalrike

Emerald flake in daylight:


----------



## udalrike

Lavender heart again:


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Lavender heart again:
> View attachment 3494488


Uli I  your !!! Heart pendants look extra seeet when they are lavender.
Great stack too
Maisy Grey that necklace is perfection. Wow!


----------



## Purse Nut

udalrike said:


> Lavender heart again:
> View attachment 3494488



Soooo pretty & feminine. All your lavender is gorgeous and motivating. It's on my wish list. 
My new bangle is supposed to arrive Monday. I'm off on Mondays so I'll be home to sign for delivery. Can't wait!


----------



## BreadnGem

udalrike said:


> Here is my lavender heart (from wonderful piccolinagems on ebay):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3494478
> View attachment 3494479



Very pretty, Uli!


----------



## Purse Nut

My new bangle arrived. Here she is in the sun. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






In the shade. 




Received an unexpected free gift as well. A bead bracelet.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Purse Nut said:


> My new bangle arrived. Here she is in the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495718
> View attachment 3495719
> View attachment 3495720
> View attachment 3495722
> 
> In the shade.
> View attachment 3495724
> 
> View attachment 3495725
> 
> Received an unexpected free gift as well. A bead bracelet.
> View attachment 3495726


It looks amazing on you Purse Nut! How does the fit feel? The colours look vibrant and so lively. It's beautiful and the bead bracelet is a very nice touch.  Very happy for you


----------



## Purse Nut

Thanks Jademommy. I'm really loving the colors. Staying on my left wrist for awhile for sure!
The fit is perfect. At 59.18mm I can wear on either wrist. Anything smaller, like a princess bangle, would fit easier on my right wrist. 
Yes the beads were a very pleasant surprise!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Purse Nut said:


> My new bangle arrived. Here she is in the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495718
> View attachment 3495719
> View attachment 3495720
> View attachment 3495722
> 
> In the shade.
> View attachment 3495724
> 
> View attachment 3495725
> 
> Received an unexpected free gift as well. A bead bracelet.
> View attachment 3495726
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT





Purse Nut said:


> Thanks Jademommy. I'm really loving the colors. Staying on my left wrist for awhile for sure!
> The fit is perfect. At 59.18mm I can wear on either wrist. Anything smaller, like a princess bangle, would fit easier on my right wrist.
> Yes the beads were a very pleasant surprise!


thats great! I'm liking a slightly looser fit too. I used to be particular about tying to find the smallest bangle I can get on with not too much pain but now I don't want pain at all. Soap and water with an easy slip on is what I look for. Enjoy wearing your beautiful new bangle!!


----------



## crosso

Purse nut, your new bangle is lovely! Such an interesting mix of color and pattern, congrats! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

udalrike said:


> Lavender heart again:
> View attachment 3494488


So sweet, I love this heart!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

BreadnGem said:


> Have not posted here for a long time but just want to share these, which I just took back from the gemologist who certified them all to be grade A.
> 
> I have an old lavender jadeite heart pendant and have always wanted a bangle of the same shade of purple to match it. Am very happy to have found this. The heart looks darker in the pic but irl it's similar in color to the bangle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3493525
> View attachment 3493526
> View attachment 3493527
> 
> 
> Now, this lavender and green one, I deliberated over it for a long time as my plan was to just get 1 bangle. But I couldn't forget about it. And as it's quite rare to find vivid colors in 1 bangle, hence decided to pull the trigger.
> 
> View attachment 3493528
> View attachment 3493529


Absolutely to die for, both of them! I really love princess bangles, always love lavender and the combo of vibrant apple green and pinky lavender is so beautiful and feminine. A big congratulations to you!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

I've always been intrigued by these interlocking "devil's work" rings, so bought this piece to redesign. I've never been crazy about cord neckaces, so think I will use a hefty round link gold chain and perhaps incorporate a few beads. The barrel beads are jadeite, but I don't think the round ones are, I think they are agate or quartz. I do love the craftsmanship that goes into carving these though! Will post again when I get around to redoing it.[emoji5]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Purse Nut

Thx everyone!
Crosso that necklace is amazing! Can't wait to see the make-over!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> I've always been intrigued by these interlocking "devil's work" rings, so bought this piece to redesign. I've never been crazy about cord neckaces, so think I will use a hefty round link gold chain and perhaps incorporate a few beads. The barrel beads are jadeite, but I don't think the round ones are, I think they are agate or quartz. I do love the craftsmanship that goes into carving these though! Will post again when I get around to redoing it.[emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


It's an interesting design now but I'm sure you'll make it even more spectacular Crosso


----------



## Purse Nut

Researched how to size & measure for bangle fit. 
Purchased a few ranging in price from $2.84 to $12.36, they arrived during September. 



Like these 2 together.


----------



## crosso

Thanks, 2boys_jademommy and purse nut! May be awhile yet for the makeover - I don't have a clear vision yet. Suggestions always appreciated! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Purse Nut said:


> Researched how to size & measure for bangle fit.
> Purchased a few ranging in price from $2.84 to $12.36, they arrived during September.
> View attachment 3495820
> 
> 
> Like these 2 together.
> View attachment 3495824


Impressed with the research So what did you determine to be your best fit or range of sizes? For me I can wear 50-53mm but I think I prefer 52 on the right and 51 on the left.


----------



## Junkenpo

Uli, love the purple!

Crosso, great necklace!  I always love linked pieces.

Purse Nut... bangles looks awesome!  Like a painting.  The mix of colors look fabulous!


----------



## Purse Nut

2boys_jademommy said:


> Impressed with the research So what did you determine to be your best fit or range of sizes? For me I can wear 50-53mm but I think I prefer 52 on the right and 51 on the left.



I can slide on 60mm no problem. 59mm without lotion unless I'm hot which makes my hands swell slightly. Then I'll use a lotion on the left hand for a 59. Makes it easier. Left seems a little bit larger than the right. I'm sure I could get a 58mm on the right too. Don't think I would get a wider one in that size though. I'm sure a princess in a 58 would be fine.


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, everyone!
Purse Nut, your new bangle is such a beauty!
Crosso, wonderful necklace! I myself have got a pendant and earrings of that kind and I love them very much.


----------



## Redkoi01

Jade and a puppy


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Thanks, 2boys_jademommy and purse nut! May be awhile yet for the makeover - I don't have a clear vision yet. Suggestions always appreciated!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app





Redkoi01 said:


> Jade and a puppy


OMG cutenes overload! I have to show my kids this pic later. They have been begging for a dog! You bangle looks great and so do your diamond rings


----------



## crosso

Holy cow!!!:  http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/offbe...ar170-million/ar-AAj4Ueh?li=BBnbfcL&ocid=iehp


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Holy cow!!!:  http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/offbe...ar170-million/ar-AAj4Ueh?li=BBnbfcL&ocid=iehp


Wow! I can't believe they kept it a secret for so long...The article mentions it belongs to the government and I wonder what the plans are for that jade. The top of the boulder looks like there is lavender there. Thanks for sharing the article Crosso.


----------



## Purse Nut

crosso said:


> Holy cow!!!:  http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/offbe...ar170-million/ar-AAj4Ueh?li=BBnbfcL&ocid=iehp



Holy cow! No kidding!!! That's one massive chunk of Jade! The exposed lavender is pretty. What if the whole boulder is lavender?! Wow![emoji15]


----------



## luxlover

So many gorgeous pieces in here! [emoji7]


----------



## leamb

Hi there, i understand that Ultimate Jadeite is highly regarded in this Jade thread. can i check if any one of you have had your bangles from her appraised by someone else/ another jeweler? How do we know if it's of good quality? Would appreciate any input, thank you folks


----------



## Purse Nut

^^^
Leamb if you scroll down further from the Jade Lovers thread you'll find a thread called "Reputable Jade Sellers List". Very helpful info in there. 
Also in the Jewelry Reference Forum there's a Jade and Jadeite Photos Only thread which is very educational imo. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Silver Mom

leamb said:


> Hi there, i understand that Ultimate Jadeite is highly regarded in this Jade thread. can i check if any one of you have had your bangles from her appraised by someone else/ another jeweler? How do we know if it's of good quality? Would appreciate any input, thank you folks


Very good point.


----------



## Silver Mom

leamb said:


> Hi there, i understand that Ultimate Jadeite is highly regarded in this Jade thread. can i check if any one of you have had your bangles from her appraised by someone else/ another jeweler? How do we know if it's of good quality? Would appreciate any input, thank you folks


I myself have gotten bangles that I bought from my favorite jeweler Alice appraised from the GIA and the Hong Kong Jade & Stone Laboratory after purchasing just so that I could be sure.


----------



## jadelover

leamb said:


> Hi there, i understand that Ultimate Jadeite is highly regarded in this Jade thread. can i check if any one of you have had your bangles from her appraised by someone else/ another jeweler? How do we know if it's of good quality? Would appreciate any input, thank you folks



You can request from Ultimate Jadeite to appraise whether her bangles are grade A jadeite.  She will get it appraise from NGI which stands for Nan Yang Gemological Institute. This is an independent gem testing and Jewellery appraisal laboratory and is reputable in Singapore.


----------



## Pirard

Let's not confuse the difference between a gemological report and an appraisal.  An appraisal places a value on an item...in other words, it defines worth for insurance purposes, for replacement value, or for market value.  A gemological report does not asses the value of an item, but only its physical properties to offer identification.


----------



## Silver Mom

Pirard said:


> Let's not confuse the difference between a gemological report and an appraisal.  An appraisal places a value on an item...in other words, it defines worth for insurance purposes, for replacement value, or for market value.  A gemological report does not asses the value of an item, but only its physical properties to offer identification.


Oh yes Pirard you are right.  I believe the correct word to verify Grade A would be certify.


----------



## BreadnGem

Pirard said:


> Let's not confuse the difference between a gemological report and an appraisal.  An appraisal places a value on an item...in other words, it defines worth for insurance purposes, for replacement value, or for market value.  A gemological report does not asses the value of an item, but only its physical properties to offer identification.



Pirard, that is a very good point. It is true that just bcos an item is Grade A jadeite it doesn't necessarily mean that it is of good quality or valuable.


----------



## jadelover

Pirard said:


> Let's not confuse the difference between a gemological report and an appraisal.  An appraisal places a value on an item...in other words, it defines worth for insurance purposes, for replacement value, or for market value.  A gemological report does not asses the value of an item, but only its physical properties to offer identification.



Pirard, you are right. The gemological report does not place a value.   In fact, I heard from people that it is difficult to put a value on jade.  So far, imperial jade is the most valuable but it also depends on colour, texture and transparency.


----------



## leamb

Purse Nut said:


> ^^^
> Leamb if you scroll down further from the Jade Lovers thread you'll find a thread called "Reputable Jade Sellers List". Very helpful info in there.
> Also in the Jewelry Reference Forum there's a Jade and Jadeite Photos Only thread which is very educational imo.
> Hope this helps.



Yes thank you, i'm looking at these pictures now. it's just that i'm considering getting another bangle and wondering if her prices are inflated or fair.



Silver Mom said:


> Very good point.





jadelover said:


> You can request from Ultimate Jadeite to appraise whether her bangles are grade A jadeite.  She will get it appraise from NGI which stands for Nan Yang Gemological Institute. This is an independent gem testing and Jewellery appraisal laboratory and is reputable in Singapore.



Yes, i'm aware. just being more cautious as i've noticed that there are many scammers on the online market and even certs can be falsified. Her jade is very beautiful though!


----------



## Junkenpo

leamb said:


> Yes thank you, i'm looking at these pictures now. it's just that i'm considering getting another bangle and wondering if her prices are inflated or fair.



In the first jade thread, a few years back someone that lived in an Asian country that had better access to jade (brick and mortar stores, jade markets, taobao, etc) mentioned that UJ's prices were a bit inflated for the quality of the jadeite.   For me, since I have access mostly limited to online purchases from vetted sources and not comfortable with haggling, I think the security of knowing I'm getting grade A jadeite somewhat offset the higher prices. Plus, UJ has a variety of sizes, colors, and styles and an easy return policy. 

I was very price conscious when I started collecting, so I tended to lean toward inexpensive, opaque jadeite with minor flaws. I've been pretty happy with all my purchases from UJ.


----------



## Junkenpo

Bead stack!


----------



## BreadnGem

leamb said:


> Yes thank you, i'm looking at these pictures now. it's just that i'm considering getting another bangle and wondering if her prices are inflated or fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, i'm aware. just being more cautious as i've noticed that there are many scammers on the online market and even certs can be falsified. Her jade is very beautiful though!





Junkenpo said:


> In the first jade thread, a few years back someone that lived in an Asian country that had better access to jade (brick and mortar stores, jade markets, taobao, etc) mentioned that UJ's prices were a bit inflated for the quality of the jadeite.   For me, since I have access mostly limited to online purchases from vetted sources and not comfortable with haggling, I think the security of knowing I'm getting grade A jadeite somewhat offset the higher prices. Plus, UJ has a variety of sizes, colors, and styles and an easy return policy.
> 
> I was very price conscious when I started collecting, so I tended to lean toward inexpensive, opaque jadeite with minor flaws. I've been pretty happy with all my purchases from UJ.



I agree with Junkenpo. As someone who lives in Asia, UJ's prices are on the high side compared to the jade sold in shops, for the same quality. And that's not forgetting that brick and mortar shops have to pay rent while being an online store, UJ does not. In fact, with some time, effort and scavenging, it is possible to find jade of better quality in shops for lower prices. 

However, if u do not have access to reputable shops where u live, or u find it easier to buy online, then UJ is a good online source for Grade A jadeite.


----------



## BreadnGem

Junkenpo said:


> Bead stack!



Very nice combination of colors!


----------



## leamb

Junkenpo said:


> In the first jade thread, a few years back someone that lived in an Asian country that had better access to jade (brick and mortar stores, jade markets, taobao, etc) mentioned that UJ's prices were a bit inflated for the quality of the jadeite.   For me, since I have access mostly limited to online purchases from vetted sources and not comfortable with haggling, I think the security of knowing I'm getting grade A jadeite somewhat offset the higher prices. Plus, UJ has a variety of sizes, colors, and styles and an easy return policy.
> 
> I was very price conscious when I started collecting, so I tended to lean toward inexpensive, opaque jadeite with minor flaws. I've been pretty happy with all my purchases from UJ.



Yes i can understand where you're coming from. Good to hear that you have had great experiences with UJ. I am in Asian country, so it's easier access for me.. hence wondering if i have other options..


----------



## Purse Nut

Junkenpo said:


> In the first jade thread, a few years back someone that lived in an Asian country that had better access to jade (brick and mortar stores, jade markets, taobao, etc) mentioned that UJ's prices were a bit inflated for the quality of the jadeite.   For me, since I have access mostly limited to online purchases from vetted sources and not comfortable with haggling, I think the security of knowing I'm getting grade A jadeite somewhat offset the higher prices. Plus, UJ has a variety of sizes, colors, and styles and an easy return policy.
> 
> I was very price conscious when I started collecting, so I tended to lean toward inexpensive, opaque jadeite with minor flaws. I've been pretty happy with all my purchases from UJ.



My feelings exactly JKP. 
The bangle I just got last week from UJ is my first at a higher price point for $288. Prior to that they were $33 and under. 
Buying from UJ is kinda like a Jade purchase with insurance, it's real & flaws disclosed, and returnable under the right conditions.


----------



## Purse Nut

On lunch break at work. Today's stack:
Left wrist



Right wrist



On the neckline


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Purse Nut said:


> On lunch break at work. Today's stack:
> Left wrist
> View attachment 3499313
> 
> 
> Right wrist
> View attachment 3499314
> 
> 
> On the neckline
> View attachment 3499315



Very nice Purse Nut. The stacks look great! Your new bangle is gorgeous paired with the diamond bracelet I'm at work too - so glad it's Friday!


----------



## Purse Nut

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3499336
> 
> 
> Very nice Purse Nut. The stacks look great! Your new bangle is gorgeous paired with the diamond bracelet I'm at work too - so glad it's Friday!



Thanks Jademommy. Love your black bangle, so classic chic. Is it jade?


----------



## Purse Nut

TGIF EVERYONE!!![emoji322][emoji898]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Purse Nut said:


> Thanks Jademommy. Love your black bangle, so classic chic. Is it jade?


Thank you Purse Nut. Yes it is black nephrite. In bright sunshine it is a very deep green but most of the time it looks black. I got it from Jade Fine Jewellery otherwise known as JoJo. I love it and wear it a lot on my right wrist.


----------



## Pirard

PurseNut, your name might well be Ripka Nut!!! Love those pieces paired with Jade.  
Everyone's jade is really stunning...
As for UJ being pricey, I have compared pricing on the east coast USA and I have yet to find jade as beautiful...price compares, but the quality does not (when you can even find jadeite.)  I look at it this way: Nandar is picking out the best of the crop, and I am happy to pay a slight premium for that service.  I usually tell her my budget, and my desire and she shows me several options and answers my numerous questions!! I'm sure if I could get to Singapore, I might find lesser expensive shops...but since I'm not likely to get there, this is a great option for me.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

I'm in Markham (Canadian here and we do have some Jade stores selling grade A jadeite and nephrite too. It's hard to compare prices with UJ but I would say UJ's prices seem fair and competitive to the price I see in the stores. 
JoJo has a huge range of price points for bangles. I was wondering if you were to compare the bangles that are around the $800.00-$1200.00 that JoJo sells vs the $800.00 - $1200.00 ones that UJ sells would the quality be similar? I am not sure if my question is appropriate to ask but I was just curious and the only reason I chose these two sites is because many Jadies have bought from them and they are both known to be very reputable sellers.  Please disregard my question if it is not appropriate to ask on the thread.


----------



## Pirard

I haven't purchased from JoJo, so I really cannot speak to the question...but I do think it's a valid one to ask.  JoJo appears to be a more high volume dealer of different types of jades.  UJ seems more narrow in their inventory.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Pirard said:


> I haven't purchased from JoJo, so I really cannot speak to the question...but I do think it's a valid one to ask.  JoJo appears to be a more high volume dealer of different types of jades.  UJ seems more narrow in their inventory.


I agree JOJO has more variety and range. From what I can see the quality seems better for the money but then again their pics are under very bright lighting and they do not have pics indoor and outdoor the way UJ has. Also they may be able to offer more for slightly less because they are a huge company so perhaps not a fair comparison.


----------



## Purse Nut

All you Jadies in here check this out. I have the Google Translator (free app) on my iPhone and I was playing around with it and it translates the Chinese on the Jade certifications!! It was easy too. 
I don't know if anyone else has tried it or not. I was like Wow this is cool!


----------



## Ixorajade

Dropping by to say hi!  Life had been super busy recently but I had been reading ur posts.  Pls keep all the pretties coming!    Was in Norway last week and took my travelling bangle along.  But the sad thing was I lost neck chain along with my safe button jade pendant during the trip too 






Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BreadnGem

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3499336
> 
> 
> Very nice Purse Nut. The stacks look great! Your new bangle is gorgeous paired with the diamond bracelet I'm at work too - so glad it's Friday!



2boys, love your black bangle lots. It's so glossy & shiny!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Ixorajade said:


> Dropping by to say hi!  Life had been super busy recently but I had been reading ur posts.  Pls keep all the pretties coming!    Was in Norway last week and took my travelling bangle along.  But the sad thing was I lost neck chain along with my safe button jade pendant during the trip too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


Good to see you Ixorajade   What a spectacular view and your traveling bangle looks so perfect on your wrist. 
Sorry to hear about your necklace and pendant. Other than that I'm sure you had a fantastic time


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BreadnGem said:


> 2boys, love your black bangle lots. It's so glossy & shiny!


Thank you BreadnGem! Have you been wearing your beautiful icy white bangle?


----------



## udalrike

Ixora, GREAT picture!!!!!
Sorry for the loss of your pendant....


----------



## udalrike

2 boys, your bangle is wonderful!!!!!


----------



## udalrike

Carved and "uncarved" nephrite:


----------



## udalrike




----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Carved and "uncarved" nephrite:
> 
> View attachment 3500166


Beautiful Uli and the colours are very similar - very soft and calming.


----------



## BreadnGem

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thank you BreadnGem! Have you been wearing your beautiful icy white bangle?



Yes I have, 2boys! It's very wearable and goes with everything


----------



## Bobocado

Pirard said:


> PurseNut, your name might well be Ripka Nut!!! Love those pieces paired with Jade.
> Everyone's jade is really stunning...
> As for UJ being pricey, I have compared pricing on the east coast USA and I have yet to find jade as beautiful...price compares, but the quality does not (when you can even find jadeite.)  I look at it this way: Nandar is picking out the best of the crop, and I am happy to pay a slight premium for that service.  I usually tell her my budget, and my desire and she shows me several options and answers my numerous questions!! I'm sure if I could get to Singapore, I might find lesser expensive shops...but since I'm not likely to get there, this is a great option for me.


Hello Pirard! You should totally come to Singapore, I could bring you around! There are tons of Jade stores here, we could spend a week walking around and we would not be able to cover all of the shops! Do ping me up when you decide to come here for a visit!  Where are you from anyway?


----------



## Redkoi01

I saw this bangle a couple weeks ago and fell in love with it!! Today I went in the store and it was 50%off and even with this discount it is the most expensive one I have ever bought... it has even color almost white and very translucent


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> View attachment 3504677
> View attachment 3504672
> View attachment 3504673
> View attachment 3504674
> 
> I saw this bangle a couple weeks ago and fell in love with it!! Today I went in the store and it was 50%off and even with this discount it is the most expensive one I have ever bought... it has even color almost white and very translucent


I love it RedKoi!! It's beautifully translucent and looks so pretty on you. And great that you got it at a good sale price too GORGEOUS.


----------



## udalrike

+1


----------



## udalrike

I wear my obsidian (?) dragon and phoenix bangle today:


----------



## Purse Nut

Just arrived today. Went home on my lunch break to get it. Love the blue green color an the translucence.


----------



## crosso

Purse Nut said:


> Just arrived today. Went home on my lunch break to get it. Love the blue green color an the translucence.
> View attachment 3505116
> 
> View attachment 3505119


Gorgeous, PN! It's a lovely rich color. Congrats!!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Purse Nut said:


> Just arrived today. Went home on my lunch break to get it. Love the blue green color an the translucence.
> View attachment 3505116
> 
> View attachment 3505119


Looks great Purse Nut! I really love that bluish green too. Very happy for you


----------



## Purse Nut

Thank you Crosso & Jademommy. I had purchased this one before I found the great deal on the one from UJ. But this took forever and a day to arrive!
I'll post better pics this weekend.


----------



## leamb

Redkoi01 said:


> View attachment 3504677
> View attachment 3504672
> View attachment 3504673
> View attachment 3504674
> 
> I saw this bangle a couple weeks ago and fell in love with it!! Today I went in the store and it was 50%off and even with this discount it is the most expensive one I have ever bought... it has even color almost white and very translucent




Congrats! Beautiful bangle at a great deal! Doesn't get better than that


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi jadies!

Hope all is well... we're headed into friday! i'm looking forward to it.  yay! 
Here's some black on black as we move toward halloween!


----------



## Pirard

Gorgeous bangles everyone...those carved bangles are luscious. And that blue green...just wow.


----------



## Purse Nut

Junkenpo: gorgeous bangles! Love that basketweave texture too. 
Pirard: thanks you! Loving it too. 
I guess I should give them names?


----------



## Pirard

So I made a couple of things today...


----------



## Pirard

Yikes...those came out huge!  The two strands are strung separately, using a double thickness of #20 Beader's Secret thread (wonderful product, from Etsy: https://www.etsy.com/shop/PatriciaSaabDesigns?ref=ss_profile  And some sterling silver and cz clasps I had in my stash.  And wow, my knots look pretty large too...but that's because of the 1.8mm drill holes. I needed to tie larger knots to keep them from slipping up into the beads.

The bracelet is made up of 8 beads and 22 gauge sterling silver wire, sterling flower end caps, and sterling silver toggle clasp.  I usually use two passes when I wire wrap, but did three with these beads as they are all greater than 13mm.

I purchased the beads from Ultimate Jadeite and the findings came from various sources.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Pirard said:


> So I made a couple of things today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506144
> View attachment 3506145
> View attachment 3506146
> View attachment 3506147
> View attachment 3506148


Ooh pretty Pirard! Extra special since you made these yourself  I love how there is a space between each bead on your bracelet. They look splendid with your bangle


----------



## Pirard

Thank you 2boys! I was inspired by Junkenpo's lovely wire wrapped bracelets.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Pirard said:


> Thank you 2boys! I was inspired by Junkenpo's lovely wire wrapped bracelets.


Yes they do remind me of JKP's beads


----------



## crosso

Pirard said:


> So I made a couple of things today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506144
> View attachment 3506145
> View attachment 3506146
> View attachment 3506147
> View attachment 3506148


Absolutely gorgy, Pirard! Well done! I'm so pleased to see the work of another do-it-yourselfer [emoji4]

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Purse Nut

Pirard said:


> So I made a couple of things today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506144
> View attachment 3506145
> View attachment 3506146
> View attachment 3506147
> View attachment 3506148



Pirard those are really beautiful pieces you made. 
You're so talented. I'm inspired now!
I especially love the bead bracelet and you're bangle is gorgeous!


----------



## Pirard

Thank you.  I got into making pearl necklaces, tin cups and other jewelry about a year or so ago...an expensive hobby! This is my first attempt at making jade wire wrapped pieces.  The knotting is straight forward, basically the same no matter if it's pearls, beads, or stones.  The wire wrapping is different with stones than with pearls mostly due to the pre-drilled holes (I drill my own pearls, so I can customize the hole for my need.) Sometimes stones are not uniformly drilled, which can mean using multiple gauges of wire for one project.  Jewelry making is a de-stresser for me...some people drink, some people smoke...I make jewelry!


----------



## Redkoi01

2boys_jademommy said:


> I love it RedKoi!! It's beautifully translucent and looks so pretty on you. And great that you got it at a good sale price too GORGEOUS.



Thank you very much!! : )


----------



## Redkoi01

Pirard said:


> Yikes...those came out huge!  The two strands are strung separately, using a double thickness of #20 Beader's Secret thread (wonderful product, from Etsy: https://www.etsy.com/shop/PatriciaSaabDesigns?ref=ss_profile  And some sterling silver and cz clasps I had in my stash.  And wow, my knots look pretty large too...but that's because of the 1.8mm drill holes. I needed to tie larger knots to keep them from slipping up into the beads.
> 
> The bracelet is made up of 8 beads and 22 gauge sterling silver wire, sterling flower end caps, and sterling silver toggle clasp.  I usually use two passes when I wire wrap, but did three with these beads as they are all greater than 13mm.
> 
> I purchased the beads from Ultimate Jadeite and the findings came from various sources.


WOW I love the bracelet, I am drooling here!!!


----------



## crosso

Remade my dragon rings necklace today, it is much more my style now [emoji5]








Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

One more pic in the sunshine [emoji274]





Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

I love it Crosso and I like that you pair it with yellow gold. It looks warmer. The two little beads are too sweet. Love love the design
All you designers and do it yourselfers are making me jealous lol


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> One more pic in the sunshine [emoji274]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


It looks magical..


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> I love it Crosso and I like that you pair it with yellow gold. It looks warmer. The two little beads are too sweet. Love love the design
> All you designers and do it yourself are making me jealous lol


Thank you so much, 2boys! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Pirard

Those dragon rings are lovely!!! You did an excellent job. I love how the texture on the chain works so well with the texture on the jade.


----------



## Purse Nut

Very elegant Crosso! Love the new look. The textures compliment each other nicely. Really pretty shot with the rings glowing from the sun too!


----------



## Purse Nut

Thought I'd post some better pics this morning. Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. It's in the mid 80's here in sunny New Mexico.


----------



## crosso

Thank you for your kind and thoughtful compliments, Pirard and Purse Nut! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Junkenpo

hi jadies!  

What jade will you all be wearing on halloween?  I'll be in a kimono and Smoke goes with everything.  I want to stack a couple of bangles on each arm and add my light green beads endless necklace and the bigger button earrings.


I've been thinking about earlier when we were talking about cut and comfort for wear.  Smoke is a nice, fat round princess, but the interior is actually slightly flattened, so she doesn't rock quite as much as First Princess or Granny Smith.  Granny Smith is taller than she is wide, so she digs in quite a bit when she rocks.  Here are some comparison pics with Smoke.


----------



## Pirard

Just beautiful!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> hi jadies!
> 
> What jade will you all be wearing on halloween?  I'll be in a kimono and Smoke goes with everything.  I want to stack a couple of bangles on each arm and add my light green beads endless necklace and the bigger button earrings.
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about earlier when we were talking about cut and comfort for wear.  Smoke is a nice, fat round princess, but the interior is actually slightly flattened, so she doesn't rock quite as much as First Princess or Granny Smith.  Granny Smith is taller than she is wide, so she digs in quite a bit when she rocks.  Here are some comparison pics with Smoke.


I love the shape of Smoke. It's the perfect mix of comfort (slightly flattened inside) and elegance as it is a princess. Beautiful as always. Granny Smith is lovely too with her granny apple dots


----------



## Purse Nut

Those are 2 beautiful princesses [emoji73] Junkenpo! Love the colors together.


----------



## Pirard

Granny Smith is delicious! And smoke is so mysterious...


----------



## Redkoi01

My new bangle snow and Brutus the puppy


----------



## Pirard

OMG, brutus is adorable.  How old is he? And that bangle is gorgeous too.


----------



## fanofjadeite

my bat ring finally arrived


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> my bat ring finally arrived
> View attachment 3508237


Cool design Fan!! Looks great on you


Redkoi01 said:


> My new bangle snow and Brutus the puppy



Brutus is adorable - tough name for such a sweet little puppy Snow is beautiful.


----------



## crosso

fanofjadeite said:


> my bat ring finally arrived
> View attachment 3508237


Cool ring, Fan, congrats! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

Happy Halloween,  jadies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Happy Halloween,  jadies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


It's not Halloween with the black bat bangle  It's gorgeous Crosso!


----------



## luxlover

Pirard said:


> So I made a couple of things today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506144
> View attachment 3506145
> View attachment 3506146
> View attachment 3506147
> View attachment 3506148



WOW!! These are gorgeous. You made these yourself?! [emoji7]


----------



## Redkoi01

Pirard said:


> OMG, brutus is adorable.  How old is he? And that bangle is gorgeous too.


He is 2 1/2 months old


----------



## Purse Nut

fanofjadeite said:


> my bat ring finally arrived
> View attachment 3508237



Love it Fanofjadeite. His face is so cute.


----------



## Pirard

luxlover said:


> WOW!! These are gorgeous. You made these yourself?! [emoji7]


It's super easy to do! I didn't make the findings, just assembled and wire wrapped.


----------



## crosso

Nephrite today [emoji5]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Purse Nut

Looking fab Crosso!


----------



## Pirard

Wearing my Canadian nephrite bangle from JadeWest


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Nephrite today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


You look incredible Crosso - the dainty chain looks perfect with the nephrite heart. Is the heart pendant new? And of course I love the bangle. Nephrite has such a special glow.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Pirard said:


> Wearing my Canadian nephrite bangle from JadeWest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509980
> View attachment 3509981


I love that dark rich green Pirard And what a lovely kitchen you have! I would like to renovate ours....


----------



## remainsilly

Pounamu(NZ greenstone) carved as koru.


----------



## Pirard

remainsilly....love the name and love the koru!


----------



## Pirard

Here is a creation I made this afternoon using a little gift with purchase from Ultimate Jadeite.  In addition to wonderful service, Nandar always throws in a little extra...here's what I did with one:
	

		
			
		

		
	



This design is in Sterling Silver, jadeite, and cultured fresh water pearl.  The circle piece is made from Sterling with CZs, and the pearl is from my stash. I used 22 gauge wire and jump rings.  I can see on the close up, I need to remake my connector jump ring smaller...the proportions are a tad out of whack.  The detail on the ruyi doesn't really photograph well, unfortunately.  The jadeite is a nice lighter green, very translucent.


----------



## Pirard

This is a neck shot before I completed the project. I wanted to see how it would look to use a pearl. the circle element and the ruyi.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Pirard said:


> View attachment 3513394
> 
> This is a neck shot before I completed the project. I wanted to see how it would look to use a pearl. the circle element and the ruyi.


The pearl complements the ruyi beautifully and the length of the chain looks great with your design. You look great Pirard


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

We had a lovely day today spending most of it outdoors. It was a perfect Fall day. I took a picture of my nephrite - you can see that it is a deep green under the sun. Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend. Don't forget to turn your clocks back tomorrow!


----------



## Henry James

Hello everyone! I am a new member here but have always been an avid reader of many of your threads. I want to thank clairejune and silvermom for all your information and experience buying from jadefinejewelry and ultimatejadeite. It has been a long way since I first discovered my passion for jade. I would like to share the jadeite pendants that I have collected over time with you guys!


----------



## Junkenpo

Pirard said:


> Here is a creation I made this afternoon using a little gift with purchase from Ultimate Jadeite..



I love all those elements togther!  That ruyi looks terrific.  



Henry James said:


> Hello everyone! I am a new member here but have always been an avid reader of many of your threads. I want to thank clairejune and silvermom for all your information and experience buying from jadefinejewelry and ultimatejadeite. It has been a long way since I first discovered my passion for jade. I would like to share the jadeite pendants that I have collected over time with you guys!



Aloha Henry James!  That's a very nice pendant.  Love how glassy it looks. I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Junkenpo

We had some nice weather yesterday, so here's a shot of a yellow hibiscus and my black carved.


----------



## Henry James

Junkenpo said:


> I love all those elements togther!  That ruyi looks terrific.
> 
> 
> 
> Aloha Henry James!  That's a very nice pendant.  Love how glassy it looks. I look forward to seeing more.


Hi Junkenpo, I will keep updating more photos for everyone to see. Haha, because I am a man, bangles are out of the question. So instead, I collect jade pendants, which I am very fond of. That icy blue water jadeite guanyin I was able to purchase at a fairly reasonable price of 2500USD. What I like is the carving though. If you look closely enough, you can see the fine hairline of guanyin and her facial features, all of which was carved with masterful precision. Eh, the pendant appears different in different lighting. If the light source is white, it will come across as pale blue water. If the light source is yellowish, it will appear greenish.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Henry James said:


> Hello everyone! I am a new member here but have always been an avid reader of many of your threads. I want to thank clairejune and silvermom for all your information and experience buying from jadefinejewelry and ultimatejadeite. It has been a long way since I first discovered my passion for jade. I would like to share the jadeite pendants that I have collected over time with you guys!


Welcome Henry James! What an ethereal pendant! So watery and icy you can absolutely see through it. Love how lighting affects the colour of Jade


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> We had some nice weather yesterday, so here's a shot of a yellow hibiscus and my black carved.


The  flower is so pretty - yellow flowers are a favourite of mine That bangle is gorgeous JKP and that ring....


----------



## Silver Mom

Henry James said:


> Hello everyone! I am a new member here but have always been an avid reader of many of your threads. I want to thank clairejune and silvermom for all your information and experience buying from jadefinejewelry and ultimatejadeite. It has been a long way since I first discovered my passion for jade. I would like to share the jadeite pendants that I have collected over time with you guys!


Very Beautiful Henry James.  Glad you found such a beauty!  Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Purse Nut

Henry James said:


> Hello everyone! I am a new member here but have always been an avid reader of many of your threads. I want to thank clairejune and silvermom for all your information and experience buying from jadefinejewelry and ultimatejadeite. It has been a long way since I first discovered my passion for jade. I would like to share the jadeite pendants that I have collected over time with you guys!



Wow Henry James what a wonderful piece you have! 
Welcome to the the Jade Lovers group. Love to see more of your collection. This one is glorious. The detail is executed so well.


----------



## elizabethtwrs

Hi! I just purchased my first piece of jadeite ever! I bought it from ming kee jade from Hong Kong. I didn't do much research before buying, and I realise now that I might not have picked a very valuable piece (it was quite inexpensive). But it was the piece that sang to me most amongst all the bangles I looked at. Sharing my joy!

View attachment 3514564


View attachment 3514565


View attachment 3514566


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

elizabethtwrs said:


> Hi! I just purchased my first piece of jadeite ever! I bought it from ming kee jade from Hong Kong. I didn't do much research before buying, and I realise now that I might not have picked a very valuable piece (it was quite inexpensive). But it was the piece that sang to me most amongst all the bangles I looked at. Sharing my joy!
> 
> View attachment 3514564
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514565
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514566



Congratulations on your first Jade purchase Elizabethtwrs  it doesn't matter if it was expensive or not as it called out to you and so it was meant to be. I love how wide and chunky it is. Is it comfortable? Looks to be a nice fit too!


----------



## Junkenpo

elizabethtwrs said:


> Hi! I just purchased my first piece of jadeite ever! I bought it from ming kee jade from Hong Kong. I didn't do much research before buying, and I realise now that I might not have picked a very valuable piece (it was quite inexpensive). But it was the piece that sang to me most amongst all the bangles I looked at. Sharing my joy!



Hello and welcome! I'm going to echo 2boys and agree that cost doesn't have to be a factor in how much you love your jade!   Some of my favorite pieces are my inexpensive ones.  Price only matters in that you are comfortable with the cost/quality ratio.   I also really like the width and coloring of your bangle. I'd love to see some close ups of the grain and coloring.  So pretty!


----------



## LizFromMaine

Pirard said:


> And a little experiment with Tahitian pearls and the jade beads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3488780



FABULOUS combo!! [emoji7]


----------



## elizabethtwrs

2boys_jademommy said:


> I'm in Markham (Canadian here and we do have some Jade stores selling grade A jadeite and nephrite too. It's hard to compare prices with UJ but I would say UJ's prices seem fair and competitive to the price I see in the stores.
> JoJo has a huge range of price points for bangles. I was wondering if you were to compare the bangles that are around the $800.00-$1200.00 that JoJo sells vs the $800.00 - $1200.00 ones that UJ sells would the quality be similar? I am not sure if my question is appropriate to ask but I was just curious and the only reason I chose these two sites is because many Jadies have bought from them and they are both known to be very reputable sellers.  Please disregard my question if it is not appropriate to ask on the thread.



This is a great question. I have looked through both sites and would be interested to know too!


----------



## elizabethtwrs

Junkenpo said:


> Went to the pool today, wore DW (DishWater). She was one of my earliest UJ purchases.  I got her because of her small size and soft seafoam green and translucency. She's got major inner stone lines and her dishy side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the wrist



Oh my gosh I LOVE this!! She is so translucent!!


----------



## crosso

Pirard said:


> Here is a creation I made this afternoon using a little gift with purchase from Ultimate Jadeite.  In addition to wonderful service, Nandar always throws in a little extra...here's what I did with one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513390
> 
> This design is in Sterling Silver, jadeite, and cultured fresh water pearl.  The circle piece is made from Sterling with CZs, and the pearl is from my stash. I used 22 gauge wire and jump rings.  I can see on the close up, I need to remake my connector jump ring smaller...the proportions are a tad out of whack.  The detail on the ruyi doesn't really photograph well, unfortunately.  The jadeite is a nice lighter green, very translucent.


This is lovely! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

Henry James said:


> Hello everyone! I am a new member here but have always been an avid reader of many of your threads. I want to thank clairejune and silvermom for all your information and experience buying from jadefinejewelry and ultimatejadeite. It has been a long way since I first discovered my passion for jade. I would like to share the jadeite pendants that I have collected over time with you guys!


Wow! What a gorgeous Kwan Yin! So even and translucent! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

Junkenpo said:


> We had some nice weather yesterday, so here's a shot of a yellow hibiscus and my black carved.


Great pic, JKP! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

New lavender grade A ring - I need to have it sized, but so pleased with the color match to my bangle [emoji4]











Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Pirard

Love that lavender ring! It looks perfect with the bangle.


----------



## elizabethtwrs

crosso said:


> New lavender grade A ring - I need to have it sized, but so pleased with the color match to my bangle [emoji4]
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



Ooooh they look gorgeous together! Love the gold with the lavender!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> New lavender grade A ring - I need to have it sized, but so pleased with the color match to my bangle [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


 WOW Crosso it's so beautiful! Great match with Lila - I think that's her name The ring has an antique vibe to it. I love how it spans the width of your finger with a dainty gold trim so that the Jade really is the centrepiece. Happy for you


----------



## elizabethtwrs

2boys_jademommy said:


> Congratulations on your first Jade purchase Elizabethtwrs  it doesn't matter if it was expensive or not as it called out to you and so it was meant to be. I love how wide and chunky it is. Is it comfortable? Looks to be a nice fit too!





Junkenpo said:


> Hello and welcome! I'm going to echo 2boys and agree that cost doesn't have to be a factor in how much you love your jade!   Some of my favorite pieces are my inexpensive ones.  Price only matters in that you are comfortable with the cost/quality ratio.   I also really like the width and coloring of your bangle. I'd love to see some close ups of the grain and coloring.  So pretty!



Thanks 2boys_jademommy and Junkenpo! I think I've seriously gotten bitten by the jade bug now!

It is quite comfortable, but I like to wear my bangles pushed high on my arm. Jade is heavier than I expected though and it doesn't stay up so well sometimes!

Here are some more pics under direct bright sunlight and shaded sunlight. She is quite mottled, but I like how that gives her character. I have named her Lakewater haha. How do you think the translucency is like?


----------



## Henry James

For anyone who thinks of buying from Jojojade, I would like to share my buying experience. All of the jade on their site is grade A to be sure, as I have personally brought my jade to a gem testing center for reinspection. However, the main problem is their products are overpriced, especially when you consider the fact that, as someone in the forum had pointed out a long time ago, the seller (Jeff) steals pictures from Taobao.com (a Chinese version of ebay) and posts them on his jojojade website. If you order an item, then he will directly use your money to order from taobao.com. This is to say that jojojade is the middleman, the taobao buying agent. For example, the last item I bought from jojo was a pendant, whose price on taobao (as I later found out) was around 550USD. Yet he sold the pendant to me at the price of 800USD! Eventually, my passion for jade and my frustration with jojo have motivated me to brush off on my Chinese. Now, I can search taobao and find the reputable Chinese sellers and then use the Wechat app to bargain with them, in Chinese!


----------



## elizabethtwrs

Henry James said:


> For anyone who thinks of buying from Jojojade, I would like to share my buying experience. All of the jade on their site is grade A to be sure, as I have personally brought my jade to a gem testing center for reinspection. However, the main problem is their products are overpriced, especially when you consider the fact that, as someone in the forum had pointed out a long time ago, the seller (Jeff) steals pictures from Taobao.com (a Chinese version of ebay) and posts them on his jojojade website. If you order an item, then he will directly use your money to order from taobao.com. This is to say that jojojade is the middleman, the taobao buying agent. For example, the last item I bought from jojo was a pendant, whose price on taobao (as I later found out) was around 550USD. Yet he sold the pendant to me at the price of 800USD! Eventually, my passion for jade and my frustration with jojo have motivated me to brush off on my Chinese. Now, I can search taobao and find the reputable Chinese sellers and then use the Wechat app to bargain with them, in Chinese!



Do you know which seller on taobao he gets his stock from? You can pm me if preferred. Would be much appreciated !


----------



## Henry James

elizabethtwrs said:


> Do you know which seller on taobao he gets his stock from? You can pm me if preferred. Would be much appreciated !


Hi Elizabeth, based on the distinguished white background that aims to make the jade seem more beautiful, I can confidently say that he gets them from TMall. I include here some screenshots I just took from the Taobao app. If you search the term "翡翠手镯” (meaning "jadeite bangle"), I am pretty sure you can find them out in no time. Again, the currency used is RMB. So 1RMB would equal 0.163USD. The name(s) of the sellers are at the top left of the screenshots.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

elizabethtwrs said:


> Thanks 2boys_jademommy and Junkenpo! I think I've seriously gotten bitten by the jade bug now!
> 
> It is quite comfortable, but I like to wear my bangles pushed high on my arm. Jade is heavier than I expected though and it doesn't stay up so well sometimes!
> 
> Here are some more pics under direct bright sunlight and shaded sunlight. She is quite mottled, but I like how that gives her character. I have named her Lakewater haha. How do you think the translucency is like?
> 
> View attachment 3515135
> 
> 
> View attachment 3515136
> 
> 
> View attachment 3515137
> 
> 
> View attachment 3515138
> 
> 
> View attachment 3515140


I like the look of different grain and colour Jade has too and I agree that it gives the piece character. I find when I am wearing swimmer clothes I tend to push my bangles up my arm too. The slimmer /lighter bangles stay up better I find because you have less force of gravity pulling it down.


----------



## Pirard

Very interesting regarding Jojo...I have not purchased from them, so I cannot comment on the experience.


----------



## fanofjadeite

2boys_jademommy said:


> Cool design Fan!! Looks great on you
> 
> 
> 
> crosso said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool ring, Fan, congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Purse Nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love it Fanofjadeite. His face is so cute.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, ladies
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Silver Mom

Henry James said:


> Hi Elizabeth, based on the distinguished white background that aims to make the jade seem more beautiful, I can confidently say that he gets them from TMall. I include here some screenshots I just took from the Taobao app. If you search the term "翡翠手镯” (meaning "jadeite bangle"), I am pretty sure you can find them out in no time. Again, the currency used is RMB. So 1RMB would equal 0.163USD. The name(s) of the sellers are at the top left of the screenshots.


WOW, thank you for sharing this great information with us!  I do think you are right that JoJo is way overpriced.  Wish I had known this before I purchased from them.


----------



## udalrike

I LOVE to wear these earrings ( tahitian pearl and little jade pendant):


----------



## udalrike

Yes, great ring, Fano!


----------



## udalrike

Who is getting jade for Christmas?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> I LOVE to wear these earrings ( tahitian pearl and little jade pendant):
> View attachment 3518217


Very cute Uli! Is it a jade pendant that you turned into an earring?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Who is getting jade for Christmas?


I am!! Well sort of....Allan will make me another Siberian nephrite late Nov/early Dec (fingers crossed he has the time) and so I am thinking I may receive it around Christmas time. I probably will not get any other jade pieces for now.


----------



## udalrike

Yes, 2boys, it is a jade pendant!

WOW!!!! I am so curious......  Please post a picture as soon as possible!!!!


----------



## udalrike

Earrings I will get for Christmas (seller`s pic):


----------



## Purse Nut

Those are so sweet Uli. To me they look like little rain clouds dripping pearls, love them!


----------



## udalrike

What a nice comparison, PurseNut!  Thanks!


----------



## Junkenpo

Good morning jadies!

I appreciate the information about jojo... reminds me how naive I can be.  I guess I thought of jojo as the supplier for the various sites like in taobao, not a middle man reseller.  That definitely puts a different spin on it. I knew the prices for the US market were higher, but again, chalked it up to lack of competition in the american markets.  I'm so leery of buying online through a language barrier. It's really nervewracking to try and verify that you are getting Grade A  jadeite for a reasonable price.   Smoke came from jojo and I'm happy with her, but I'm pretty done with spending so much on a single bangle. 

As for Christmas, I'm not planning for jade, but I wouldn't say no if an awesome piece popped up.  

Here's my set for today.


----------



## Pirard

Wonderful pieces! And I did some digging around...seems that Aliexpress had tons of jadeite...pretty easy to spot the heavily treated C stuff; but I would be cautious on the claims of Type A.  Not sure I would purchase via Aliexpress, but certainly interesting to go through photos! And yes, many many of the photos on JoJo's site are also on there as well.


----------



## germanshepard

How is everyone here? It has been a long long time since I have 'disappeared' from the scene.

I have reconnected back with jade and here is a nice cabochon ring.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

germanshepard said:


> How is everyone here? It has been a long long time since I have 'disappeared' from the scene.
> 
> I have reconnected back with jade and here is a nice cabochon ring.


Gorgeous ring Germansheppard! Looks elegant on your hand


----------



## Pirard

Beautiful ring, GS.


----------



## Junkenpo

germanshepard said:


> How is everyone here? It has been a long long time since I have 'disappeared' from the scene.
> I have reconnected back with jade and here is a nice cabochon ring.



Hi GS!    It's so easy to get distracted, but I always come back to jade now.  

I went digging through my old jewelry and found pair of earrings and thought about how I liked Uli's charms on her hoops... so I checked to see if the bigger beads I got from 9SJW fit... and they did!  Cute on, too, but a little on the heavy side. I think I'm going to need some of that "lobe wonder" so my ears aren't so droopy. lol


----------



## germanshepard

Thank you. 

Another bangle which I got recently. One of my favorite.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

germanshepard said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Another bangle which I got recently. One of my favorite.



Now that's a fresh, mintly green! I love love love the bright look of it. It wraps nicely around your wrist GS


----------



## germanshepard

2boys_jademommy said:


> Now that's a fresh, mintly green! I love love love the bright look of it. It wraps nicely around your wrist GS


Thank you 2boys_jademommy


----------



## udalrike

Junkenpo, great idea! Yes, they look a bit heavy.....

GS, pretty bangle!


----------



## germanshepard

udalrike said:


> Junkenpo, great idea! Yes, they look a bit heavy.....
> 
> GS, pretty bangle!


Thank you, Uli. How are you?


----------



## fanofjadeite

udalrike said:


> Yes, great ring, Fano!


thanks, uli


----------



## Baghera

Henry James said:


> Hi Elizabeth, based on the distinguished white background that aims to make the jade seem more beautiful, I can confidently say that he gets them from TMall. I include here some screenshots I just took from the Taobao app. If you search the term "翡翠手镯” (meaning "jadeite bangle"), I am pretty sure you can find them out in no time. Again, the currency used is RMB. So 1RMB would equal 0.163USD. The name(s) of the sellers are at the top left of the screenshots.



Valuable information!  Thank you!
I went on taobao and was intrigued with this page.  Do please translate for all of us jade lovers....


----------



## fanofjadeite

lots of drool worthy imperial jades in this videoclip


----------



## Silver Mom

fanofjadeite said:


> lots of drool worthy imperial jades in this videoclip



Thank you so much Fano.  LOVE this video.


----------



## Silver Mom

Finally complete...... my green set.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> Finally complete...... my green set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521503


Exquisite. This would be so elegant worn as a set with a fancy dress but you could wear just the bangle and earrings or bangle and pendant together with a more casual everyday outfit. The green is intense!


----------



## Pirard

Gorgeous pieces SilverMom.  That pendant is drool worthy.  Are they all from one source, or have you been assembling this collection over time?


----------



## Silver Mom

Pirard said:


> Gorgeous pieces SilverMom.  That pendant is drool worthy.  Are they all from one source, or have you been assembling this collection over time?


Thank you 2 boys and Pirard. Yes, they are from different places.  My mother in law gave me the jade for the pendant.  It was my father in law's from about 50 years ago.  He had it as a ring and I had it reset by a local chinese jeweler who has since passed away.  He was from China and was very well known for his beautiful craftsmanship.  I bought the ear rings a long time ago when jade was inexpensive and the bangle I just bought from Alice.


----------



## crosso

Silver Mom said:


> Finally complete...... my green set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521503


So beautiful, Silver Mom! Very elegant!!!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Junkenpo

hi jadies!

silver mom, you have the best sets.  That bangle is a beauty!


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> hi jadies!
> 
> silver mom, you have the best sets.  That bangle is a beauty!


You too JKP.  I especially love all your beads.  They inspire me.


----------



## Redkoi01

Today I found a very pretty light lavender bangle


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> Today I found a very pretty light lavender bangle


It's beautiful RedKoi!! Did you buy from a store? It's very sweet and pretty and I like the spinach green spot


----------



## Redkoi01

2boys_jademommy said:


> It's beautiful RedKoi!! Did you buy from a store? It's very sweet and pretty and I like the spinach green spot


I found it in China town here in Kuala Lumpur. I went where the distributors are had to dig for awhile until I found this grade a certified one .


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> I found it in China town here in Kuala Lumpur. I went where the distributors are had to dig for awhile until I found this grade a certified one .


Wel I think you found yourself a beauty Enjoy wearing your new bangle


----------



## cdtracing

Redkoi01 said:


> Today I found a very pretty light lavender bangle


What a beautiful find!! Looks lovely on you!!  I wish there was somewhere I could go locally to get grade A jade.


----------



## cdtracing

Silver Mom said:


> Finally complete...... my green set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521503


I think I'm in love!!  What a beautiful set, Silver Mom!!


----------



## Pirard

I have been working on a necklace to go with my bead bracelet...I finally was able to put this together this evening.


----------



## udalrike

Very beautiful, Pirard!

GS, I am fine, thanks! How are you?


----------



## udalrike

Today:


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Pirard said:


> I have been working on a necklace to go with my bead bracelet...I finally was able to put this together this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3525259
> View attachment 3525261


It's lovely Pirard I especially like that bluish bead with the darker patch of green/blue. Even on a bead the colours are beautiful. They make a great pair!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Today:
> View attachment 3525465


Good morning Uli!  Wow those colours


----------



## Pirard

I love that purple bangle.


----------



## Purse Nut

Lovin' that stack Uli. Your Charoite bangle is a beauty! The pair of dragons is very cool too. Looks vintage.


----------



## Junkenpo

hi jadies!

I stacked today... took these two to the pool.  DW & Shrimp; you can really see the surface flaws and internal flaws in DW in this photo.


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Pirard and Pursenut!
It is a Celtic bangle:


----------



## Purse Nut

I am a happy owner of a nephrite Jade bangle. Happy dance. Sorry about the glare, sun came out after a morning of rain.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> hi jadies!
> 
> I stacked today... took these two to the pool.  DW & Shrimp; you can really see the surface flaws and internal flaws in DW in this photo.


Not flaws but character lines  
Great stack and I've always loved there name Shrimp -  my nickname as a kid since I'm very short lol!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Thank you, Pirard and Pursenut!
> It is a Celtic bangle:
> View attachment 3527514


 Beautiful stack Uli!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Purse Nut said:


> I am a happy owner of a nephrite Jade bangle. Happy dance. Sorry about the glare, sun came out after a morning of rain.
> View attachment 3527874


It's gorgeous PN!! I love black nephrite. It goes with everything. It looks fantastic on 
you in the sun ☀️


----------



## Pirard

Purse Nut that is a beautiful and BOLD bangle! Love it!! From where did you purchase?


----------



## elizabethtwrs

Junkenpo said:


> hi jadies!
> 
> I stacked today... took these two to the pool.  DW & Shrimp; you can really see the surface flaws and internal flaws in DW in this photo.


I just love how translucent Dishwater is!


----------



## cdtracing

Pirard said:


> I have been working on a necklace to go with my bead bracelet...I finally was able to put this together this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3525259
> View attachment 3525261


Gorgeous!!!!  I love the silver stations between the beads!!!



udalrike said:


> Today:
> View attachment 3525465



I love your stack & especially your dragon bracelet....I have a thing for dragons!!!!


----------



## cdtracing

Junkenpo said:


> hi jadies!
> 
> I stacked today... took these two to the pool.  DW & Shrimp; you can really see the surface flaws and internal flaws in DW in this photo.



I love the combination & the difference in texture!!


----------



## cdtracing

Purse Nut said:


> I am a happy owner of a nephrite Jade bangle. Happy dance. Sorry about the glare, sun came out after a morning of rain.
> View attachment 3527874



Gorgeous!!  I love the width & how it shows in the sunlight!!


----------



## Purse Nut

Thanks JadeMommy, Pirard, & cdtracing. It's about 17mm wide, I'll have to check it later. 
Pirard I got it on eBay. Seller Matts_Alice out of Texas. Jade lovers who sell from their personal collection and estate finds at very reasonable prices. Both my purchases came from TX but listing said MD. Hasn't updated location after moving.


----------



## Purse Nut

Here's a pic of the 13mm beads bracelet I purchased from the same seller. They're so much prettier in person. Can't capture the bluish green color.


----------



## Pirard

Love those beads!!


----------



## Purse Nut

Thanks Pirard. Not sure if I'm going to redo them yet. I got these delivered USPS on Sunday, was very surprised. Happened to check tracking and said "Delivered". Good timing cause on my day off, Monday, I put this together. Light lavender & greens. 
Then got ill with a sore throat & congestion. No fun. Bad timing ☹️Stayed home today after leaving work early yesterday.


----------



## Pirard

Did you make this one yourself? It looks fantastic!!!  I love those little flower bead spacers with a wire wrap (can you tell by my photos?) Very nicely done.


----------



## Zeremine

Wore my lavender beauty for an evening out :3


----------



## Purse Nut

^Love lavender[emoji92][emoji177][emoji178][emoji177][emoji92]^
Pirard- Yes I made it. Purchased SS pieces at Hobby Lobby with a 50% off coupon. I love the little daisy spacers too. Perfect little finishing touch to conceal the bead holes. I took note of your use of them! Couldn't believe I found them locally.


----------



## Pirard

Wow...I got mine from a seller on Etsy.  You did a fantastic job! I agree they are perfect to cover the drill holes.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Purse Nut said:


> Thanks Pirard. Not sure if I'm going to redo them yet. I got these delivered USPS on Sunday, was very surprised. Happened to check tracking and said "Delivered". Good timing cause on my day off, Monday, I put this together. Light lavender & greens.
> Then got ill with a sore throat & congestion. No fun. Bad timing ☹️Stayed home today after leaving work early yesterday.
> View attachment 3529455


 Very nice PN! Love the beads and your bangle. Your new bluish green beads are very pretty too 
Sorry to hear you are not feeling well. Take good care of yourself and hope you get better soon.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Zeremine said:


> Wore my lavender beauty for an evening out :3


Gorgeous bangle and ring!! Hope you had a lovely evening out


----------



## Junkenpo

Happy Thanksgiving all!


----------



## Junkenpo




----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Happy Thanksgiving to the American Jadies here!! Eat lots and laugh with family and friends.


----------



## Purse Nut

Found this item on eBay and had to share it with the Jadies here. It's a very cute Jade carving of boat with carved chain links. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/122175095930


----------



## Junkenpo

Good morning jadies!  

Who else here has seen the new Disney flick, _Moana_?  So awesome. Not perfect, great singing and beautiful animation along a very respectful depiction of Polynesian culture and voyaging.  What jade addicts will notice is that a certain green stone features prominently as a plot device.  I definitely recommend it.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Good morning jadies!
> 
> Who else here has seen the new Disney flick, _Moana_?  So awesome. Not perfect, great singing and beautiful animation along a very respectful depiction of Polynesian culture and voyaging.  What jade addicts will notice is that a certain green stone features prominently as a plot device.  I definitely recommend it.


Thanks for the recommendation My kids definetly want to see this one..Will look for the Jade


----------



## Silver Mom

JADE SISTERS....... Megs and Vlad (our administrators) had a beautiful baby girl.  Click on the link above to see their adorable baby and congratulate them both.  She is such a beauty.
The link says click on this link to welcome our newest TPF member.


----------



## Silver Mom

Sorry Jadies, I don't see the anymore.  They might have removed it.


----------



## Silver Mom

I meant to say I didn't see the LINK anymore.  LOL sorry for the missing word.


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi Silver Mom!  I saw the link earlier, too, stickied at the top of the page.  The thread is still up in the General Discussion subforum. Baby is sooo cute. It's is funny how you can feel "close" to people you've never met before through the magic of the internet!   I've been posting on the purse forum for nearly 10 years.  Crazy how time flies.


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> Hi Silver Mom!  I saw the link earlier, too, stickied at the top of the page.  The thread is still up in the General Discussion subforum. Baby is sooo cute. It's is funny how you can feel "close" to people you've never met before through the magic of the internet!   I've been posting on the purse forum for nearly 10 years.  Crazy how time flies.


Oh wow JKP...... 10 years.  Mucho AWESOME!


----------



## Junkenpo

I just went through etsy and it looks 9SJW is gone? Anyone know if they set up shop somewhere else?


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> I just went through etsy and it looks 9SJW is gone? Anyone know if they set up shop somewhere else?


Sad JKP that they are not active anymore.  Maybe you can try to get in touch with them on facebook.  You can use the message feature.  I believe they are under 9 Stones. Jade Workspace.  Good luck!


----------



## Junkenpo

Thanks Silver Mom!

I threaded a gold chain through one of the stones they sent and added a pendant. I really like the way it looks.  I was wondering about a bangle of similar material, but their shop was gone. I'll check out FB.


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> Thanks Silver Mom!
> 
> I threaded a gold chain through one of the stones they sent and added a pendant. I really like the way it looks.  I was wondering about a bangle of similar material, but their shop was gone. I'll check out FB.


I can see why you like this.  It is soooooo pretty.  Good luck JKP.  I am very pleased with everything I have gotten from them.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Thanks Silver Mom!
> 
> I threaded a gold chain through one of the stones they sent and added a pendant. I really like the way it looks.  I was wondering about a bangle of similar material, but their shop was gone. I'll check out FB.


So pretty JKP!! I love the sweet daisy flowers. The design is very feminine and quite unique and the colour of the pendant is very calming.


----------



## JadedJae

Hello everyone,

Am so happy to have found a Jade forum here!! I started researching a few days ago after my first (impulse?) purchase my first bangle in Taiwan when window shopping. I had thought it was black nephrite but it doesn't shine dark green under torch, its nearly pure black with very slight grey and completely opaque at some points - see attached pic  there were some pieces with more white areas but the salesgirl was saying that this piece is the best as the black colour is most even throughout. 

The certification that came from the store classes this as type A "icy ink" Jadeite but was wondering if anyone has seen this type around before?

Also, can anyone explain to a newbie whats the difference between icy and glassy types, as well as  whats the difference between Hetian, Jadeite and Nephrite? (Can find more info on Jadeite vs Nephrite but not much on Hetian).

Much appreciated and ill be spending the next few days trawling the 2000+ posts here in the forums  thanks guys!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

JadedJae said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Am so happy to have found a Jade forum here!! I started researching a few days ago after my first (impulse?) purchase my first bangle in Taiwan when window shopping. I had thought it was black nephrite but it doesn't shine dark green under torch, its nearly pure black with very slight grey and completely opaque at some points - see attached pic  there were some pieces with more white areas but the salesgirl was saying that this piece is the best as the black colour is most even throughout.
> 
> The certification that came from the store classes this as type A "icy ink" Jadeite but was wondering if anyone has seen this type around before?
> 
> Also, can anyone explain to a newbie whats the difference between icy and glassy types, as well as  whats the difference between Hetian, Jadeite and Nephrite? (Can find more info on Jadeite vs Nephrite but not much on Hetian).
> 
> Much appreciated and ill be spending the next few days trawling the 2000+ posts here in the forums  thanks guys!!



Hello JadedJae congrats on your first bangle! Personally I think your bangle looks more like jadeite than nephrite. I've seen this type before. As for the difference between icy and glassy type jade I think these terms are used interchangeably to mean jade that is more translucent. If you search online you will get a lot of information on Nephrite and Jadeite and their differences. Better yet, read through the many posts here  There are some really knowledgeable Jadies here with a wealth of information - not to mention gorgeous jade


----------



## JadedJae

Henry James said:


> Hi Elizabeth, based on the distinguished white background that aims to make the jade seem more beautiful, I can confidently say that he gets them from TMall. I include here some screenshots I just took from the Taobao app. If you search the term "翡翠手镯” (meaning "jadeite bangle"), I am pretty sure you can find them out in no time. Again, the currency used is RMB. So 1RMB would equal 0.163USD. The name(s) of the sellers are at the top left of the screenshots.



Hi Henry,

This information is most helpful, thanks for sharing your experience! I do personally shop on Taobao as well and was wondering if you have personally purchased directly from all the sellers listed here (珍稀，果敢，冠六福，豪8印象) and in your opinion / based on past experience which sellers are the best in terms of quality for cost and service. 

Much appreciated


----------



## JadedJae

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hello JadedJae congrats on your first bangle! Personally I think your bangle looks more like jadeite than nephrite. I've seen this type before. As for the difference between icy and glassy type jade I think these terms are used interchangeably to mean jade that is more translucent. If you search online you will get a lot of information on Nephrite and Jadeite and their differences. Better yet, read through the many posts here  There are some really knowledgeable Jadies here with a wealth of information - not to mention gorgeous jade



Thanks so much for the warm welcome Jademommy  definitely agree, you are all experienced Jadies and the collections posted so far are simply divine - looking very much forward to finding out more!


----------



## Henry James

Baghera said:


> View attachment 3520671
> 
> 
> Valuable information!  Thank you!
> I went on taobao and was intrigued with this page.  Do please translate for all of us jade lovers....


Hi Baghera, I believe the circled words mean (in that order from left to right) stone cracks, stone veins and cottons (the white flowery stuff floating in the stone, hindering light from passing through it).


----------



## Henry James

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hello JadedJae congrats on your first bangle! Personally I think your bangle looks more like jadeite than nephrite. I've seen this type before. As for the difference between icy and glassy type jade I think these terms are used interchangeably to mean jade that is more translucent. If you search online you will get a lot of information on Nephrite and Jadeite and their differences. Better yet, read through the many posts here  There are some really knowledgeable Jadies here with a wealth of information - not to mention gorgeous jade


I think 2boys_jademommy was right about the interchangeability of the terms glassy and icy. Icy jadeite, however, is the more common term because most jadeite products available on the market now are from waxy-icy (冰糯) to high-icy (高冰). A piece of jadeite can only be called "glassy" if and only if you can place the jade on a piece of newspaper and still be able to literally see the letters behind the jade. Notice I said "see" but not "read." This is because for floating-green glassy jadeite 8mm thick or above, you can only merely make out the general shapes of the letters, but not clearly enough to be able to "read" the text. 

As for nephrite jade, I think green nephrite is in vogue nowadays. Green Russian nephrite is generally better than Canadian nephrite. For white nephrite, however, the best comes from Hetian in Xinjiang of China. Hence the name Hetian jade. 

For many foreign jade lovers, jadeite has a more intrinsic beauty in itself. For Chinese Jade lovers, Hetian jade has cultural-historical value--one that is over 7000 years old. Jadeite rewards the eye with its watery, glassy sheen. Hetian jade rewards the touch with its soft-and-smooth-as-baby-skin feel. Jadeite has many colors (even on the same piece) for the artist-carvers to explore and put to great artistic use. Hetian jade forces the artist-carvers to embrace strict conventions and formalism. In short, it's a modernity versus antiquity sort of case. 

Just a warning though, trying to buy the real Hetian jade (meaning jade mined in Hetian) is a brave attempt. There's hardly any official methods to verify origin. Testing centers in China will unscrupulously put "Hetian jade" on any kinds of white nephrite (whether they come from Hetian, Russia, Korea, or Qinghai). Sellers use this ambiguity to trick buyers, telling them the jade is from Hetian to inflate prices. However, that doesn't mean all hopes are lost. I am now doing research on reliable Hetian jade sellers. I will keep you guys updated if anyone is interested.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Henry James said:


> I think 2boys_jademommy was right about the interchangeability of the terms glassy and icy. Icy jadeite, however, is the more common term because most jadeite products available on the market now are from waxy-icy (冰糯) to high-icy (高冰). A piece of jadeite can only be called "glassy" if and only if you can place the jade on a piece of newspaper and still be able to literally see the letters behind the jade. Notice I said "see" but not "read." This is because for floating-green glassy jadeite 8mm thick or above, you can only merely make out the general shapes of the letters, but not clearly enough to be able to "read" the text.
> 
> As for nephrite jade, I think green nephrite is in vogue nowadays. Green Russian nephrite is generally better than Canadian nephrite. For white nephrite, however, the best comes from Hetian in Xinjiang of China. Hence the name Hetian jade.
> 
> For many foreign jade lovers, jadeite has a more intrinsic beauty in itself. For Chinese Jade lovers, Hetian jade has cultural-historical value--one that is over 7000 years old. Jadeite rewards the eye with its watery, glassy sheen. Hetian jade rewards the touch with its soft-and-smooth-as-baby-skin feel. Jadeite has many colors (even on the same piece) for the artist-carvers to explore and put to great artistic use. Hetian jade forces the artist-carvers to embrace strict conventions and formalism. In short, it's a modernity versus antiquity sort of case.
> 
> Just a warning though, trying to buy the real Hetian jade (meaning jade mined in Hetian) is a brave attempt. There's hardly any official methods to verify origin. Testing centers in China will unscrupulously put "Hetian jade" on any kinds of white nephrite (whether they come from Hetian, Russia, Korea, or Qinghai). Sellers use this ambiguity to trick buyers, telling them the jade is from Hetian to inflate prices. However, that doesn't mean all hopes are lost. I am now doing research on reliable Hetian jade sellers. I will keep you guys updated if anyone is interested.



Thank you Henry James for that wealth of information. Really enjoyed reading your post 
A lot of sellers do use the word Hetian to inflate the cost of nephrite regardless of where the stone came from. Same as saying jadeite is from Burma regardless of its origin. I believe though that the Nephrite from Siberia has been gaining much recognition and respect for its beauty in recent years.


----------



## Silver Mom

Henry James said:


> I think 2boys_jademommy was right about the interchangeability of the terms glassy and icy. Icy jadeite, however, is the more common term because most jadeite products available on the market now are from waxy-icy (冰糯) to high-icy (高冰). A piece of jadeite can only be called "glassy" if and only if you can place the jade on a piece of newspaper and still be able to literally see the letters behind the jade. Notice I said "see" but not "read." This is because for floating-green glassy jadeite 8mm thick or above, you can only merely make out the general shapes of the letters, but not clearly enough to be able to "read" the text.
> 
> As for nephrite jade, I think green nephrite is in vogue nowadays. Green Russian nephrite is generally better than Canadian nephrite. For white nephrite, however, the best comes from Hetian in Xinjiang of China. Hence the name Hetian jade.
> 
> For many foreign jade lovers, jadeite has a more intrinsic beauty in itself. For Chinese Jade lovers, Hetian jade has cultural-historical value--one that is over 7000 years old. Jadeite rewards the eye with its watery, glassy sheen. Hetian jade rewards the touch with its soft-and-smooth-as-baby-skin feel. Jadeite has many colors (even on the same piece) for the artist-carvers to explore and put to great artistic use. Hetian jade forces the artist-carvers to embrace strict conventions and formalism. In short, it's a modernity versus antiquity sort of case.
> 
> Just a warning though, trying to buy the real Hetian jade (meaning jade mined in Hetian) is a brave attempt. There's hardly any official methods to verify origin. Testing centers in China will unscrupulously put "Hetian jade" on any kinds of white nephrite (whether they come from Hetian, Russia, Korea, or Qinghai). Sellers use this ambiguity to trick buyers, telling them the jade is from Hetian to inflate prices. However, that doesn't mean all hopes are lost. I am now doing research on reliable Hetian jade sellers. I will keep you guys updated if anyone is interested.


Thank you so much for this detailed and informative post.  I learned a lot.  Thanks for sharing Henry.


----------



## JadedJae

Baghera said:


> View attachment 3520671
> 
> 
> Valuable information!  Thank you!
> I went on taobao and was intrigued with this page.  Do please translate for all of us jade lovers....



I'm gonna give it a try (I'm Singaporean Chinese but most of my Mandarin's quite rusty haha):

The top row identifies four different general jade classifications from left to right namely the glassy type (玻璃种), icy type (冰种), waxy type (糯种), and bean type (豆种).

The middle row basically describes the texture from very fine to coarse (grain from <0.1mm to >1mm).

The bottom row is per what Henry James has decribed, far right describes the "foreign particles" seeping in to visually affect the colour of the jade (绺有明显的外部侵入形成杂色). The second one is  describing how cracks severely affects the quality of the jade (裂 , 翡翠较为严重的瑕疵 ). The third box refers to veins or patterns that affect the outward appearance of the jade (颜色或结构上的差异影响美观). The last box described the natural occurring inner cotton threads / cloudy inclusions as a characteristic (原生内部特征棉线棉絮状).


----------



## JadedJae

Henry James said:


> Hi JadedJae, I have not purchased from the sellers you listed. Nor can I with any confidence comment on their cost and service. However, I do advise that when you purchase from the sellers in Guangdong or Guangzhou, you should ask for certificates issued by reliable testing centers such as ZhongGong. If you buy from Beijing sellers, you should ask for certificates issued by Beijing university jade testing lab. Any jade certificates with the barcodes on them not working will prove the certificates to be fake. If you happen to buy from Taiwanese sellers, the matter will be different but no less complex.
> 
> Buying jade from big companies costs the most money. Their jade may be of the same quality as that of normal sellers, but the price difference is huge! That, however, doesn't mean buying from less popular sellers will save you money. As in the case of Ultimate Jadeite and JoJo, I find their products notoriously overpriced. Of course, you'd have to admit that (and allow for the fact that) they are pioneers in selling jade online. However, seeing so many foreign customers fleeced by Ultimate Jadeite and JoJo, I cannot help but feel I have an obligation to point out to them that the jade is overpriced. Whether they still buy or not is entirely of their own volition. After all, it's not about how much you can pay to get jade. It's about how much sentiment, culture, love, and joy you can attach to your piece of jade.



Hi Henry James,

Thanks for confirming regarding the Taobao sellers - i would have been quite surprised if you did purchase and got really good deals there  I personally only purchase low-ticket items on Taobao and would surely be hesitant to buy jade unless someone else has prior purchase experience with any of them


----------



## Henry James

JadedJae said:


> Hi Henry James,
> 
> Thanks for confirming regarding the Taobao sellers - i would have been quite surprised if you did purchase and got really good deals there  I personally only purchase low-ticket items on Taobao and would surely be hesitant to buy jade unless someone else has prior purchase experience with any of them


Hi JadedJae, actually, I did purchase 4 times on Taobao and get good deals there. However, I purchased through Taobao agents, who charged me 10% value of the item for service fee. The most expensive jade I bought there was about 5500 RMB. It was a good deal (see the attached pictures).

Before I purchased, I did contact the sellers via Wechat and asked them many questions (many times). Ha ha, I feel quite guilty now, looking back. But I employed so many ways to check the sellers, asking them questions without end, such as "is this ok?" "is this grade A?" "can I return items within 72 hours?" "is this jade good?" "is that jade bad?" "I think this is not so, this is not "高冰" yet" etc. I did that many days, weeks, months before I actually placed the order. Haha. Not sure how they felf. But had I been the seller, I would have been exhausted by then. Surprisingly, one seller and I became good friends on Wechat. And even though I don't buy from her anymore now, we still chat daily.


----------



## JadedJae

Henry James said:


> Hi JadedJae, actually, I did purchase 4 times on Taobao and get good deals there. However, I purchased through Taobao agents, who charged me 10% value of the item for service fee. The most expensive jade I bought there was about 5500 RMB. It was a good deal (see the attached pictures).
> 
> Before I purchased, I did contact the sellers via Wechat and asked them many questions (many times). Ha ha, I feel quite guilty now, looking back. But I employed so many ways to check the sellers, asking them questions without end, such as "is this ok?" "is this grade A?" "can I return items within 72 hours?" "is this jade good?" "is that jade bad?" "I think this is not so, this is not "高冰" yet" etc. I did that many days, weeks, months before I actually placed the order. Haha. Not sure how they felf. But had I been the seller, I would have been exhausted by then. Surprisingly, one seller and I became good friends on Wechat. And even though I don't buy from her anymore now, we still chat daily.



Wow, this piece looks amazing! Seems very 高冰 to my very inexperienced eye and the translucence is amazing... Well I'm sure the sellers that actually take the time to explain and answer questions are the most reliable as they understand that they need to have the patience with genuine buyers and to build the trust and assurance too.. after all online buying is so much more difficult than buying in person where you can see and touch the actual piece of jade. 

That Guan Yin piece is just ethereal


----------



## JadedJae

Hi all,

Was thinking of getting the below two pieces but wanted to get some thoughts on an approximate price (assuming both are indeed grade A with slight inclusions, relatively translucent, no cracks) - I know cost and value are two very different things but just wanted to hear any thoughts from Jadies here 

Much appreciated!


----------



## Silver Mom

JadedJae said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Was thinking of getting the below two pieces but wanted to get some thoughts on an approximate price (assuming both are indeed grade A with slight inclusions, relatively translucent, no cracks) - I know cost and value are two very different things but just wanted to hear any thoughts from Jadies here
> 
> Much appreciated!


Assuming that they are both Grade A, I would be happy with either.  Both very beautiful.  It is very hard to put a price value on jade because every seller can charge whatever someone is willing to pay so there is no standard that we can fall back on.  I have seen huge price differences from each and every seller on comprable pieces.  Wish I could be more helpful but even amongst the sellers I know there would be huge differences in price.


----------



## JadedJae

Silver Mom said:


> Assuming that they are both Grade A, I would be happy with either.  Both very beautiful.  It is very hard to put a price value on jade because every seller can charge whatever someone is willing to pay so there is no standard that we can fall back on.  I have seen huge price differences from each and every seller on comprable pieces.  Wish I could be more helpful but even amongst the sellers I know there would be huge differences in price.



A very valid point, Silver Mom! I was just hoping for some opinions and praying that I don't end up buying both... Haha


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

JadedJae said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Was thinking of getting the below two pieces but wanted to get some thoughts on an approximate price (assuming both are indeed grade A with slight inclusions, relatively translucent, no cracks) - I know cost and value are two very different things but just wanted to hear any thoughts from Jadies here
> 
> Much appreciated!


They are both gorgeous!! Very different looks though...The first one is a classic. Very feminine and I love the fresh green colour. It is timeless. The second one is more modern and has a spunky fun personality to it with the swirls of darker green. Which calls to you more?
Are you getting both or trying to just buy one?


----------



## Silver Mom

JadedJae said:


> A very valid point, Silver Mom! I was just hoping for some opinions and praying that I don't end up buying both... Haha


LOL   Just buy both.  They are both beautiful.


----------



## Henry James

JadedJae said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Was thinking of getting the below two pieces but wanted to get some thoughts on an approximate price (assuming both are indeed grade A with slight inclusions, relatively translucent, no cracks) - I know cost and value are two very different things but just wanted to hear any thoughts from Jadies here
> 
> Much appreciated!


If I were you, I would buy the latter.


----------



## JadedJae

Hehe thanks Silver Mom, jademommy and Henry James! I'm meeting the seller on Friday and shes gonna bring both pieces as well as a few others around my budget.. I'm currently leaning towards the "moss in snow" piece but who knows what will happen when you see them all  will definitely share pics after!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

JadedJae said:


> Hehe thanks Silver Mom, jademommy and Henry James! I'm meeting the seller on Friday and shes gonna bring both pieces as well as a few others around my budget.. I'm currently leaning towards the "moss in snow" piece but who knows what will happen when you see them all  will definitely share pics after!


How exciting! Please let us know what you choose The fit and feel of the bangle will help with your decision along with the look of course. Keep us posted


----------



## JadedJae

Hey Jadies!

I actually met the seller today instead as we were both available and guess what I ended up with?? 





Didn't expect the seller to bring along a translucent light lavender bangle in my size but she did and i simply couldn't resist... she did highlight that this piece had many darker lavender veins (in first photo below) and the inner surface has a pretty long visible vein(?) which she says is not a crack - in my opinion it may be a healed internal fracture but the surface is completely smooth when i ran my fingernail over it:





As for the icy "moss in snow" piece, it is relatively thicker/much heavier and chimes lower than the lavender one (though the sound still resonates). 

I'm seriously hoping that its grade A and not some mixture of glass (does glass chime lower?) as its really seemed quite a steal for the price I paid. Might take it to NGI to get it tested if it continues to bug me :/ 

That aside, I ABSOLUTELY fell in love at first sight and just had to have it! I took a side shot to show the moss veins and how they seem to be spaced out perfectly in a triangle.. Sharing some initial pics and will send mod pics in daylight when I get a chance 





Sorry for the super long post but I'm just terribly excited and wanted to hear your thoughts / opinions, especially on my concerns and if theres any validity in them :/ thanks so much!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

JadedJae said:


> Hey Jadies!
> 
> I actually met the seller today instead as we were both available and guess what I ended up with??
> 
> View attachment 3547274
> View attachment 3547277
> 
> 
> Didn't expect the seller to bring along a translucent light lavender bangle in my size but she did and i simply couldn't resist... she did highlight that this piece had many darker lavender veins (in first photo below) and the inner surface has a pretty long visible vein(?) which she says is not a crack - in my opinion it may be a healed internal fracture but the surface is completely smooth when i ran my fingernail over it:
> 
> View attachment 3547281
> View attachment 3547283
> 
> 
> As for the icy "moss in snow" piece, it is relatively thicker/much heavier and chimes lower than the lavender one (though the sound still resonates).
> 
> I'm seriously hoping that its grade A and not some mixture of glass (does glass chime lower?) as its really seemed quite a steal for the price I paid. Might take it to NGI to get it tested if it continues to bug me :/
> 
> That aside, I ABSOLUTELY fell in love at first sight and just had to have it! I took a side shot to show the moss veins and how they seem to be spaced out perfectly in a triangle.. Sharing some initial pics and will send mod pics in daylight when I get a chance
> 
> View attachment 3547285
> View attachment 3547286
> 
> 
> Sorry for the super long post but I'm just terribly excited and wanted to hear your thoughts / opinions, especially on my concerns and if theres any validity in them :/ thanks so much!



Wow JadedJae you have TWO new bangles!! Very happy for you What size are your new bangles? The seller was very nice to point out "flaws". They are both lovely   If it makes you feel better you could get them tested but it's really up to you. Post mod shots later if you like - no pressure lol


----------



## Junkenpo

JadedJae said:


> Sorry for the super long post but I'm just terribly excited and wanted to hear your thoughts / opinions, especially on my concerns and if theres any validity in them :/ thanks so much!



It's always exciting to get new jade pieces.  All my jade bangles chime differently, and I had one that didn't chime at all until it broke into 2 separate pieces and then the pieces had their own chimes. Chime should be high and have resonance. I have an agate bangle that has a high, pretty chime but it is much much lighter than jade. Use glass or quartz to bang against the jade, to avoid damage.  If you aren't sure about grade,  I'd do some home tests: is the bangle weighty in the hand? is it cold to touch & release heat quickly? Under a loupe, is the surface free of small connected spiderwebby pits? when held to the light, no bubbles or gummyness to the color? No presence of dye collecting in cracks/stone lines? no fluorescence under UV long and short waves? Does the specific gravity matches the specific gravity of jadeite? 

  If any doubts, send them to be tested by a reputable company.


----------



## Silver Mom

Wow those are very pretty.  LUCKY YOU.  I would definitely take them to be tested at NGI.  You are lucky to be by them.  I hear you can get the test done for a very resonable price.  I had all my bangles tested some by the GIA and some by Hong Kong Jade and Stone Lab and they were quite pricey.  It is always better to have a reputable lab test if you have access to a good lab.  I would prefer to be safe than sorry when I could still return or get my money back.  Most times though it is Grade A.  Then you can feel happy and confident about your purchase.  Beautiful pieces you have there.  Keep us updated on if you plan to test or not.


----------



## Purse Nut

Congrats Jadedjae on your purchase. They're both so beautiful!


----------



## cdtracing

JadedJae said:


> Hey Jadies!
> 
> I actually met the seller today instead as we were both available and guess what I ended up with??
> 
> View attachment 3547274
> View attachment 3547277
> 
> 
> Didn't expect the seller to bring along a translucent light lavender bangle in my size but she did and i simply couldn't resist... she did highlight that this piece had many darker lavender veins (in first photo below) and the inner surface has a pretty long visible vein(?) which she says is not a crack - in my opinion it may be a healed internal fracture but the surface is completely smooth when i ran my fingernail over it:
> 
> View attachment 3547281
> View attachment 3547283
> 
> 
> As for the icy "moss in snow" piece, it is relatively thicker/much heavier and chimes lower than the lavender one (though the sound still resonates).
> 
> I'm seriously hoping that its grade A and not some mixture of glass (does glass chime lower?) as its really seemed quite a steal for the price I paid. Might take it to NGI to get it tested if it continues to bug me :/
> 
> That aside, I ABSOLUTELY fell in love at first sight and just had to have it! I took a side shot to show the moss veins and how they seem to be spaced out perfectly in a triangle.. Sharing some initial pics and will send mod pics in daylight when I get a chance
> 
> View attachment 3547285
> View attachment 3547286
> 
> 
> Sorry for the super long post but I'm just terribly excited and wanted to hear your thoughts / opinions, especially on my concerns and if theres any validity in them :/ thanks so much!



Gorgeous!!!!  I'm so jelly!!!


----------



## JadedJae

2boys_jademommy said:


> Wow JadedJae you have TWO new bangles!! Very happy for you What size are your new bangles? The seller was very nice to point out "flaws". They are both lovely   If it makes you feel better you could get them tested but it's really up to you. Post mod shots later if you like - no pressure lol



Thanks Jademommy! The mauve one is 59mm and the wispy one is 62mm as its relatively thicker. The seller was absolutely wonderful, has good reviews and guaranteed a refund if tested to be anything less than grade A jadeite  i'll post mod shots soon but i've been flooding chat hope you guys don't mind!



Junkenpo said:


> If any doubts, send them to be tested by a reputable company.



Thanks JKP, great tips on doing self testing! They definitely have all have a resonant chime but the wispy one has a lower tone and i was thinking it might be due to it being much thicker/heavier. I've just ordered a loupe and will start to read up on how to use it 



Silver Mom said:


> Wow those are very pretty.  LUCKY YOU.  I would definitely take them to be tested at NGI.  You are lucky to be by them.  I hear you can get the test done for a very resonable price.  I had all my bangles tested some by the GIA and some by Hong Kong Jade and Stone Lab and they were quite pricey.  It is always better to have a reputable lab test if you have access to a good lab.  I would prefer to be safe than sorry when I could still return or get my money back.  Most times though it is Grade A.  Then you can feel happy and confident about your purchase.  Beautiful pieces you have there.  Keep us updated on if you plan to test or not.



Thanks Silver Mom,

I definitely lucked into these two at a great price as the seller was clearing them and she doesnt have many customers at >60mm. She was confident and willing to refund anytime if proven otherwise.  NGI is definitely reputable locally and the test cost is reasonable, though costs quite a fair relative to the price I paid for these two  might employ the self tests as suggest by JKP first then decide and keep you guys updated.



Purse Nut said:


> Congrats Jadedjae on your purchase. They're both so beautiful!



Thanks Purse Nut! I hope I'm not spamming the forum though as I tried sending the photos via mobile and can't resize them haha. 

Anyone has thoughts on the stone lines/veins on the lavender piece? I don't mind them terribly considering the deal i got, but would love to hear any opinions if the condition is a big nono. Thanks so much you guys and have a blessed day!


----------



## JadedJae

cdtracing said:


> Gorgeous!!!!  I'm so jelly!!!


Thanks cdtracing! Do also share your collection for me to get some eye candy without having to pay through the nose


----------



## Silver Mom

Thanks Silver Mom,

I definitely lucked into these two at a great price as the seller was clearing them and she doesnt have many customers at >60mm. She was confident and willing to refund anytime if proven otherwise.  NGI is definitely reputable locally and the test cost is reasonable, though costs quite a fair relative to the price I paid for these two  might employ the self tests as suggest by JKP first then decide and keep you guys updated.


I did hear that if you got the verbal instead of the written certification it was something like $30 or $40 which sounds reasonable although it sounds like you got some winners there.


----------



## cdtracing

JadedJae said:


> Thanks cdtracing! Do also share your collection for me to get some eye candy without having to pay through the nose


I have posted pics of what jade I have already a few months ago, several pages back.


----------



## Henry James

Hi JadedJae,

Congratulations on the two bangles you purchased. The lavender one is very beautiful. However, I have something I want to tell you.

I suspect that the semi-transparent moss-in-snow bangle you bought is treated jade. This is not to offend you or to dampen your triumphant spirit, but to convey to you my doubt that you had been cheated by this seller. Honestly speaking, this bangle, thick as it is, costs no less than 20,000 USD if it were grade A. I am being serious, no joking, since I myself have attempted to buy such kind of jade bangle for my mother before. Furthermore, you should also know that the more translucent the jade, the higher and clearer the chime. This is to say that the less translucent the jade is, the thicker and (usually) lower the chime. However, from the picture you posted, as we are able to see the tips of your two fingers through the bangle, then it is no joke--it is 高冰种/ high icy jadeite, the very thing we talked about in the previous post. Furthermore, jadeite has what 内行 (people in the trade) call "翡翠灵光”. It is this special soft, watery glow that distinguishes the real untreated jadeite from B, C grade jadeite. This semi-transparent jade bangle, however, looks even less shiny than the purple one, which seems really hard to understand to me.

Therefore, I advise you to bring that jade bangle to a reputable jade testing center. If, the jade is real A grade, then it is indeed a steal (considering what you said about the price being almost equal to the testing fee). As far as I know, no jade seller will be innocent enough to let go of such translucent A grade jade bangle without a jade certificate, at any price less than 10,000 USD. It is even okay if the bangle is made of glass as long as you like it. But I worry that they might inject some kind of chemical/ toxic glue to make the original jade bangle what it looks like now, which can seriously cause cancer if worn daily.

For self-testing, I can only say that even people who buy raw jade daily in Burma get cheated. Especially for such icy jade, the more subtle and insidious the imitation techniques. I think self-testing is a form of self-confirmation biases, since if a person so likes a piece of jade, he or she will be surrounded by all kinds of feelings when he or she self-tests a jade. Hence a crack can be distorted to indicate the jade is natural/ or artificial, etc.




JadedJae said:


> Hey Jadies!
> 
> I actually met the seller today instead as we were both available and guess what I ended up with??
> 
> View attachment 3547274
> View attachment 3547277
> 
> 
> Didn't expect the seller to bring along a translucent light lavender bangle in my size but she did and i simply couldn't resist... she did highlight that this piece had many darker lavender veins (in first photo below) and the inner surface has a pretty long visible vein(?) which she says is not a crack - in my opinion it may be a healed internal fracture but the surface is completely smooth when i ran my fingernail over it:
> 
> View attachment 3547281
> View attachment 3547283
> 
> 
> As for the icy "moss in snow" piece, it is relatively thicker/much heavier and chimes lower than the lavender one (though the sound still resonates).
> 
> I'm seriously hoping that its grade A and not some mixture of glass (does glass chime lower?) as its really seemed quite a steal for the price I paid. Might take it to NGI to get it tested if it continues to bug me :/
> 
> That aside, I ABSOLUTELY fell in love at first sight and just had to have it! I took a side shot to show the moss veins and how they seem to be spaced out perfectly in a triangle.. Sharing some initial pics and will send mod pics in daylight when I get a chance
> 
> View attachment 3547285
> View attachment 3547286
> 
> 
> Sorry for the super long post but I'm just terribly excited and wanted to hear your thoughts / opinions, especially on my concerns and if theres any validity in them :/ thanks so much!





JadedJae said:


> Hey Jadies!
> 
> I actually met the seller today instead as we were both available and guess what I ended up with??
> 
> View attachment 3547274
> View attachment 3547277
> 
> 
> Didn't expect the seller to bring along a translucent light lavender bangle in my size but she did and i simply couldn't resist... she did highlight that this piece had many darker lavender veins (in first photo below) and the inner surface has a pretty long visible vein(?) which she says is not a crack - in my opinion it may be a healed internal fracture but the surface is completely smooth when i ran my fingernail over it:
> 
> View attachment 3547281
> View attachment 3547283
> 
> 
> As for the icy "moss in snow" piece, it is relatively thicker/much heavier and chimes lower than the lavender one (though the sound still resonates).
> 
> I'm seriously hoping that its grade A and not some mixture of glass (does glass chime lower?) as its really seemed quite a steal for the price I paid. Might take it to NGI to get it tested if it continues to bug me :/
> 
> That aside, I ABSOLUTELY fell in love at first sight and just had to have it! I took a side shot to show the moss veins and how they seem to be spaced out perfectly in a triangle.. Sharing some initial pics and will send mod pics in daylight when I get a chance
> 
> View attachment 3547285
> View attachment 3547286
> 
> 
> Sorry for the super long post but I'm just terribly excited and wanted to hear your thoughts / opinions, especially on my concerns and if theres any validity in them :/ thanks so much!


----------



## JadedJae

Henry James said:


> Hi JadedJae,
> 
> Congratulations on the two bangles you purchased. The lavender one is very beautiful. However, I have something I want to tell you.
> 
> I suspect that the semi-transparent moss-in-snow bangle you bought is treated jade. This is not to offend you or to dampen your triumphant spirit, but to convey to you my doubt that you had been cheated by this seller. Honestly speaking, this bangle, thick as it is, costs no less than 20,000 USD if it were grade A. I am being serious, no joking, since I myself have attempted to buy such kind of jade bangle for my mother before. Furthermore, you should also know that the more translucent the jade, the higher and clearer the chime. This is to say that the less translucent the jade is, the thicker and (usually) lower the chime. However, from the picture you posted, as we are able to see the tips of your two fingers through the bangle, then it is no joke--it is 高冰种/ high icy jadeite, the very thing we talked about in the previous post. Furthermore, jadeite has what 内行 (people in the trade) call "翡翠灵光”. It is this special soft, watery glow that distinguishes the real untreated jadeite from B, C grade jadeite. This semi-transparent jade bangle, however, looks even less shiny than the purple one, which seems really hard to understand to me.
> 
> Therefore, I advise you to bring that jade bangle to a reputable jade testing center. If, the jade is real A grade, then it is indeed a steal (considering what you said about the price being almost equal to the testing fee). As far as I know, no jade seller will be innocent enough to let go of such translucent A grade jade bangle without a jade certificate, at any price less than 10,000 USD. It is even okay if the bangle is made of glass as long as you like it. But I worry that they might inject some kind of chemical/ toxic glue to make the original jade bangle what it looks like now, which can seriously cause cancer if worn daily.
> 
> For self-testing, I can only say that even people who buy raw jade daily in Burma get cheated. Especially for such icy jade, the more subtle and insidious the imitation techniques. I think self-testing is a form of self-confirmation biases, since if a person so likes a piece of jade, he or she will be surrounded by all kinds of feelings when he or she self-tests a jade. Hence a crack can be distorted to indicate the jade is natural/ or artificial, etc.



Hi Henry James,

Please don't worry about offending or upsetting me, honest and experienced opinions / advice from the Jadies here are definitely much appreciated especially for newbies like me, and one of the reasons why its so important to find such a community to share learnings and experiences 

Your advice confirms my initial suspicions (not to cast any doubts on the seller's reputation or honesty, maybe she really didnt know as well), which is why I had included a photo showing the translucency of the bangle using my fingers as well as highlighting the lower chime which should not be the case for 高冰种 / highly icy variety bangles. While I don't mind it being a glass bangle for the price I paid, I certainly do not want to wear something toxic on my arm that could potentially be detrimental to my body ;(

Will definitely have this tested over the weekend and keep you guys posted. Once again, extremely grateful to have found such a wonderful group here!


----------



## Silver Mom

JadedJae said:


> Hi Henry James,
> 
> Please don't worry about offending or upsetting me, honest and experienced opinions / advice from the Jadies here are definitely much appreciated especially for newbies like me, and one of the reasons why its so important to find such a community to share learnings and experiences
> 
> Your advice confirms my initial suspicions (not to cast any doubts on the seller's reputation or honesty, maybe she really didnt know as well), which is why I had included a photo showing the translucency of the bangle using my fingers as well as highlighting the lower chime which should not be the case for 高冰种 / highly icy variety bangles. While I don't mind it being a glass bangle for the price I paid, I certainly do not want to wear something toxic on my arm that could potentially be detrimental to my body ;(
> 
> Will definitely have this tested over the weekend and keep you guys posted. Once again, extremely grateful to have found such a wonderful group here!


Glad you will have it tested.  I think Henry James has some very valid advice.  Good luck and hoping for Grade A.  You might have hit the jackpot.  Keep us posted.


----------



## elizabethtwrs

JadedJae said:


> Hey Jadies!
> 
> I actually met the seller today instead as we were both available and guess what I ended up with??
> 
> View attachment 3547274
> View attachment 3547277
> 
> 
> Didn't expect the seller to bring along a translucent light lavender bangle in my size but she did and i simply couldn't resist... she did highlight that this piece had many darker lavender veins (in first photo below) and the inner surface has a pretty long visible vein(?) which she says is not a crack - in my opinion it may be a healed internal fracture but the surface is completely smooth when i ran my fingernail over it:
> 
> View attachment 3547281
> View attachment 3547283
> 
> 
> As for the icy "moss in snow" piece, it is relatively thicker/much heavier and chimes lower than the lavender one (though the sound still resonates).
> 
> I'm seriously hoping that its grade A and not some mixture of glass (does glass chime lower?) as its really seemed quite a steal for the price I paid. Might take it to NGI to get it tested if it continues to bug me :/
> 
> That aside, I ABSOLUTELY fell in love at first sight and just had to have it! I took a side shot to show the moss veins and how they seem to be spaced out perfectly in a triangle.. Sharing some initial pics and will send mod pics in daylight when I get a chance
> 
> View attachment 3547285
> View attachment 3547286
> 
> 
> Sorry for the super long post but I'm just terribly excited and wanted to hear your thoughts / opinions, especially on my concerns and if theres any validity in them :/ thanks so much!



Oh my word. The moss in snow piece is divine ! I'm dying over how translucent it is !


----------



## JadedJae

Silver Mom said:


> Glad you will have it tested.  I think Henry James has some very valid advice.  Good luck and hoping for Grade A.  You might have hit the jackpot.  Keep us posted.



Hey Jadies,

So i managed to do a quick density test on all three of my bangles at home (simple calculation of mass of bangle / weight of bangle in water) and while the black and lavender ones checked out at 3.28ish, the mossy one landed at 2.73 :/ Under the loupe which arrived today, i could make out a thin connected web on the surface per what JKP had described - what does this web signify?

I'm pretty much convinced that the mossy one is either treated or mixed with some other material (will likely request for a refund) but will get the lavender one tested since the density was higher and surface was smooth like my black one.. Am sooo glad to have you guys around to advise on what to look out for!! 

I've learnt SO much this week and now just to find out what that webby surface means... JKP??


----------



## crosso

Congrats on your purchases, JadedJae! They are both lovely, though I'm sorry the mossy one turned out too good to be true. We've all been there [emoji53] -it's hard not to get caught up in the moment and keep a critical eye when buying jade! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

Haven't worn Koi Kisses since the summer, so thought I'd share a pic today [emoji5] Hope all you jadies are doing well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## JadedJae

Wow guys,

So I happened to have a UV torch at home (not sure if its long or short waves) and just did a quick check... these are the lavender and mossy ones under UV:





My black bangle is on my arm so i just hovered the torch over, guess its too opaque to show anything even if it was impregnated  does treated completely opaque jade show up neon as well?

Not sure if the lavender one has any signs of treatment since it seems like the whole piece is a singular glow (like how white paper glows under UV)...

I think i don't even need to spend money to get the mossy one tested any further, am very much convinced its not A jadeite unless someone else here thinks otherwise (maybe B+C since dyed + treated and much lighter in density than the other two?) and will get a refund from the seller.

Did I mention how awesome you guys are?!


----------



## Junkenpo

JadedJae said:


> I've learnt SO much this week and now just to find out what that webby surface means... JKP??



Pitted, connected webby surface can mean treated jade - indication of bleach or chemicals of some sort to "clean" impurities or improve color/translucency. There are some good pictures in the jadeite reference thread of treated and A jadeite.  It's a long thread, but worth it for the education and eye candy.  

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/jade-and-jadeite-photos-only-no-chat.855984/


----------



## JadedJae

crosso said:


> Congrats on your purchases, JadedJae! They are both lovely, though I'm sorry the mossy one turned out too good to be true. We've all been there [emoji53] -it's hard not to get caught up in the moment and keep a critical eye when buying jade!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



Hi Crosso,

Nah I'm actually terribly fortunate to have invaluable lessons right at the start of my journey (its only been a week since i got my first bangle, that black one!) and its all thanks to you guys ) it doesn't matter so much to me as there are plenty of jade pieces out there to find 

Very pretty bangle!! It reminds me of autumn leaves falling into serene greenish water which i had the fortune of experiencing in Korea earlier this year


----------



## JadedJae

Junkenpo said:


> Pitted, connected webby surface can mean treated jade - indication of bleach or chemicals of some sort to "clean" impurities or improve color/translucency. There are some good pictures in the jadeite reference thread of treated and A jadeite.  It's a long thread, but worth it for the education and eye candy.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/jade-and-jadeite-photos-only-no-chat.855984/



Thanks JKP! Great thread, its definitely not long comparing it with 823 pages on this one  will surely take the time to go through it


----------



## Silver Mom

JadedJae said:


> Hey Jadies,
> 
> So i managed to do a quick density test on all three of my bangles at home (simple calculation of mass of bangle / weight of bangle in water) and while the black and lavender ones checked out at 3.28ish, the mossy one landed at 2.73 :/ Under the loupe which arrived today, i could make out a thin connected web on the surface per what JKP had described - what does this web signify?
> 
> I'm pretty much convinced that the mossy one is either treated or mixed with some other material (will likely request for a refund) but will get the lavender one tested since the density was higher and surface was smooth like my black one.. Am sooo glad to have you guys around to advise on what to look out for!!
> 
> I've learnt SO much this week and now just to find out what that webby surface means... JKP??


I would return the lavender one too if you found the mossy one to be not Grade A.  Any seller that would sell a bangle that is not Grade A would sell others.  I wouldn't trust her already.  Sorry about that JadedJae.  But as you say there are lots of others around.  Just have to be careful.  Hugs


----------



## JadedJae

Silver Mom said:


> I would return the lavender one too if you found the mossy one to be not Grade A.  Any seller that would sell a bangle that is not Grade A would sell others.  I wouldn't trust her already.  Sorry about that JadedJae.  But as you say there are lots of others around.  Just have to be careful.  Hugs



Thanks Silver Mom, its definitely a "once bitten twice shy" learning experience for me and the first & last time i'm dealing with this seller - no attractive price is worth the trouble and worry that comes from dealing with sellers who are less than transparent. Will surely be more careful with future buys


----------



## Silver Mom

JadedJae said:


> Thanks Silver Mom, its definitely a "once bitten twice shy" learning experience for me and the first & last time i'm dealing with this seller - no attractive price is worth the trouble and worry that comes from dealing with sellers who are less than transparent. Will surely be more careful with future buys


I myself was bitten too.  That's how we learn.  Lucky you caught it in time.  I was lucky too.


----------



## Junkenpo

hi jadies!  I'm really digging this conversation about jade and the inflation of prices.  This is partially the reason I don't look too much at new jade bangles and started collecting vintage bits.  Smoke was my last pricey bangle and I'm not willing to search and haggle anymore. It's too much uncertainty for me.  Jade in the US like from Gump's & Mason Kay is too pricey, and trying to deal with language barriers and not get swindled is too much pressure.

Thankfully I haven't seen anything too tempting lately.


----------



## Junkenpo

I'm wondering though... I keep reading that the ban on importing ruby and jadeite from Burma will be overturned soon, I wonder if that is ever the case, if the jade trade in the US will change? I hope it would make the conditions under which jade is mined humane and instead of horrific.  

Thinking about the diamond analogy for jade is helpful, too.  There is so much difference in marketing and quality of diamonds... like the difference in price/quality of brick & mortar mom & pop jeweler, to something online like Blue Nile and White Flash or big (but way overpriced) like Zales or marked up for a designer name such as Tiffany or Harry Winston.... and of course, buying diamond district or antique or vintage.

And yet, at least with diamond you have an agreed upon grading system... with jadeite there are so many more factors.

Here's Baby Princess and a leather bracelet.   I think I could be tempted by a small lavender princess in about this size, but my pocket book is empty so I won't go a-hunting. haha


----------



## JadedJae

Junkenpo said:


> Here's Baby Princess and a leather bracelet.   I think I could be tempted by a small lavender princess in about this size, but my pocket book is empty so I won't go a-hunting. haha



I absolutely love how the LV VVN leather bracelet resembles their signature luggage tags


----------



## Pirard

Junkenpo said:


> I'm wondering though... I keep reading that the ban on importing ruby and jadeite from Burma will be overturned soon, I wonder if that is ever the case, if the jade trade in the US will change? I hope it would make the conditions under which jade is mined humane and instead of horrific.
> 
> Thinking about the diamond analogy for jade is helpful, too.  There is so much difference in marketing and quality of diamonds... like the difference in price/quality of brick & mortar mom & pop jeweler, to something online like Blue Nile and White Flash or big (but way overpriced) like Zales or marked up for a designer name such as Tiffany or Harry Winston.... and of course, buying diamond district or antique or vintage.
> 
> And yet, at least with diamond you have an agreed upon grading system... with jadeite there are so many more factors.
> 
> Here's Baby Princess and a leather bracelet.   I think I could be tempted by a small lavender princess in about this size, but my pocket book is empty so I won't go a-hunting. haha


The ban on US imports has been overturned.  President ***** signed the executive order earlier this fall...it is now ok to import both Jadeite and Rubies from Burma into the US. Here is a link to the action: https://www.treasury.gov/resource-center/sanctions/Programs/pages/burma.aspx


----------



## Silver Mom

Pirard said:


> The ban on US imports has been overturned.  President ***** signed the executive order earlier this fall...it is now ok to import both Jadeite and Rubies from Burma into the US. Here is a link to the action: https://www.treasury.gov/resource-center/sanctions/Programs/pages/burma.aspx


Does anyone know then if sanctions have ended whether prices for jadeite will be lowered.  I heard somewhere that this still will not be the case because the jade market is now controlled by people similar to what the diamond market has.  They will not release the jadeite when the prices are low but when the prices go up they  then will release it.


----------



## Junkenpo

hi bernie!  I always love when you post...so much to learn!  Your bangle and pendant look like they came from the same stone. 



JadedJae said:


> I absolutely love how the LV VVN leather bracelet resembles their signature luggage tags



Thank you!  I got into LV for a little bit once I started posting on tpf, but it was after the production of this bracelet.  I wound up stalking ebay for about 2-3 years before I found one that was in good shape and not too pricey.  It's harder for me to spend money on non-jade jewelry now. haha



Pirard said:


> The ban on US imports has been overturned.  President ***** signed the executive order earlier this fall...it is now ok to import both Jadeite and Rubies from Burma into the US.



Ah!  I hadn't been checking in on that recently.  but glad to see it was overturned!  I wonder how it will affect the market.


----------



## Pirard

Silver Mom said:


> Does anyone know then if sanctions have ended whether prices for jadeite will be lowered.  I heard somewhere that this still will not be the case because the jade market is now controlled by people similar to what the diamond market has.  They will not release the jadeite when the prices are low but when the prices go up they  then will release it.


The sanctions ended back in October...As to the market prices, that's anyone's guess...I don't know enough about the trading of jadeite on the world markets.


----------



## Silver Mom

Pirard said:


> The sanctions ended back in October...As to the market prices, that's anyone's guess...I don't know enough about the trading of jadeite on the world markets.


Sad because I have heard that prices are going up even more.  BUMMERS!  I have decided that I can't buy anymore.


----------



## Silver Mom

BreadnGem said:


> Thanks for your comments Henry James.
> 
> I just want to add that I have nothing against UJ. Although her items are overpriced in my opinion, she is flexible in allowing returns or exchanges, with no questions asked, and that's very important, especially if u are buying from overseas. Also, should any of your jade be tested to have any problems, she will readily refund u.
> 
> Just to share an example of my buying experience with her. I once bought a blue lavender bangle from her. It has an internal stoneline and one side of the bangle is thinner than the other, although not obvious if u don't scrutinize it too closely. I know that another seller would have priced this bangle much lower. But the colour is unique, its translucent and is overall very pleasing to me. Yes, I know the price is higher than what another seller would have quoted. But each piece of jade is unique and I know it is very unlikely I would find another piece exactly like this elsewhere. Although it has flaws (stoneline and uneven width), I decided to buy it anyway.
> 
> I know I paid more for the bangle than what it's worth. But I love the bangle, so it's an informed decision, like what Berniechocolate said. So in this respect, I do not say that UJ had taken advantage of me in anyway. It would have been different if I DIDN'T know that the flaws affected the value of the bangle and that it's worth less than the price and I was tricked into paying a high price for it, thinking that the price I got was fair or good.
> 
> Hope this makes sense [emoji4].


B & G can you please post a picture of this Blue lavender bangle.  I would love to see it.


----------



## mistikat

Just a reminder -  members are free to discuss their experiences with sellers but please be fair in your descriptions and mindful that some words actually convey a criminal intent. Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## BreadnGem

Silver Mom said:


> B & G can you please post a picture of this Blue lavender bangle.  I would love to see it.



Hi Silver Mom, 

Here's the blue lavender bangle. It's actually one of my favorite pieces. And I'm very happy I bought it despite everything [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BreadnGem said:


> Hi Silver Mom,
> 
> Here's the blue lavender bangle. It's actually one of my favorite pieces. And I'm very happy I bought it despite everything [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3549319
> View attachment 3549320
> View attachment 3549322


Gorgeous BG. I love the soft dreamy blue colour. Your other bangle is very pretty too - is it jadeite or nephrite?


----------



## BreadnGem

2boys_jademommy said:


> Gorgeous BG. I love the soft dreamy blue colour. Your other bangle is very pretty too - is it jadeite or nephrite?



Thanks Silver Mom! I bought this because I was inspired by your blue bangle. Yours is the ultimate blue bangle! All these years, I've not come across another piece like yours. This is the closest I've found, which was why I pulled the trigger on it [emoji4]

The other bangle was jadeite but I've since sold it, haha.


----------



## BreadnGem

Oops, sorry, 2Boys, 

I thought I was replying to Silver Mom. Need coffee , hahaha


----------



## Silver Mom

BreadnGem said:


> Hi Silver Mom,
> 
> Here's the blue lavender bangle. It's actually one of my favorite pieces. And I'm very happy I bought it despite everything [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3549319
> View attachment 3549320
> View attachment 3549322


Oh my gosh!  It IS beautiful!!!!!  I think you made a wise decision. Like like like


----------



## Silver Mom

BreadnGem said:


> Oops, sorry, 2Boys,
> 
> I thought I was replying to Silver Mom. Need coffee , hahaha


B & G with a beauty like that you can reply to anyone you like.  It is really a beauty.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BreadnGem said:


> Oops, sorry, 2Boys,
> 
> I thought I was replying to Silver Mom. Need coffee , hahaha


Lol 
I'm sure it's new owner loves it and your blue bangle is beautiful. Silver Mom's blue bangle is beautiful too


----------



## BreadnGem

Silver Mom said:


> B & G with a beauty like that you can reply to anyone you like.  It is really a beauty.





2boys_jademommy said:


> Lol
> I'm sure it's new owner loves it and your blue bangle is beautiful. Silver Mom's blue bangle is beautiful too



Lol, thanks ladies!


----------



## Pirard

BnG that is a beautiful bangle...I can see why you love it! And please tell about the other bangle in your second photo. eta: ah...posts catching up with my typing.


----------



## BreadnGem

Pirard said:


> BnG that is a beautiful bangle...I can see why you love it! And please tell about the other bangle in your second photo. eta: ah...posts catching up with my typing.



Hi Pirard, 

The other bangle was a light green jadeite bangle. But as I may need to move and need to declutter, I sold it a while back [emoji13]. These pics were taken a few months ago.


----------



## Junkenpo

How often do you jadies sell bangles out of your collections?  I think I've pretty much reached the end of my bangle collection and only a few of them make steady rotation.  I've been thinking about maybe paring down my bangles, though every time I bring out the ones I think I could maybe part with, I wind up chickening out.  I love all my small bits (earrings, beads, pendants), even the ones I never wear. lol


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> How often do you jadies sell bangles out of your collections?  I think I've pretty much reached the end of my bangle collection and only a few of them make steady rotation.  I've been thinking about maybe paring down my bangles, though every time I bring out the ones I think I could maybe part with, I wind up chickening out.  I love all my small bits (earrings, beads, pendants), even the ones I never wear. lol


LOL JKP.  I too tried to sell my lavender and green bangle but chickened out.  Just a chicken at heart I guess. LOL  This time for real..... I am not buying anymore.  Like you, I have pretty much reached the end of my bangle collection.  Shall we have a post  family picture day for everyone here to show their families of bangles?  LOL


----------



## BreadnGem

Junkenpo said:


> How often do you jadies sell bangles out of your collections?  I think I've pretty much reached the end of my bangle collection and only a few of them make steady rotation.  I've been thinking about maybe paring down my bangles, though every time I bring out the ones I think I could maybe part with, I wind up chickening out.  I love all my small bits (earrings, beads, pendants), even the ones I never wear. lol



I've sold off quite a few bcos I figured that if I move, it's too difficult if I have too much stuff. Besides, if I don't wear them (some are too big, or for some reason i just don't wear them), it'll be better to find other homes for them. I will only keep a few pieces that I love.


----------



## Silver Mom

BreadnGem said:


> I've sold off quite a few bcos I figured that if I move, it's too difficult if I have too much stuff. Besides, if I don't wear them (some are too big, or for some reason i just don't wear them), it'll be better to find other homes for them. I will only keep a few pieces that I love.


B&G  Where are you moving to?  Are you leaving Singapore?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> How often do you jadies sell bangles out of your collections?  I think I've pretty much reached the end of my bangle collection and only a few of them make steady rotation.  I've been thinking about maybe paring down my bangles, though every time I bring out the ones I think I could maybe part with, I wind up chickening out.  I love all my small bits (earrings, beads, pendants), even the ones I never wear. lol


I've never sold any of my jewellery but have thought about it. I do have a couple of bangles I think I would be ok to part with as well as some other gold pieces I can live without. Not sure if I will go through with it. For me it's not so much of a chickening out thing but rather being lazy / procrastinator


----------



## Pirard

I have sold gold jewelry, which was stuff I inherited...but my jade collection is very limited so I won't be selling any of it for now! I also began collecting Tahitian pearls, which has now morphed into jewelry making (I have just opened an etsy shop...was making things for friends and family).  I usually make duplicates, so I can keep one and sell/give one away...not a very good business model, unfortunately.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Pirard said:


> I have sold gold jewelry, which was stuff I inherited...but my jade collection is very limited so I won't be selling any of it for now! I also began collecting Tahitian pearls, which has now morphed into jewelry making (I have just opened an etsy shop...was making things for friends and family).  I usually make duplicates, so I can keep one and sell/give one away...not a very good business model, unfortunately.


That's cool Pirard - I like how you make duplicates and keep one for yourself


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Anyone have any special Christmas jade on the way? Allan is in the process of making my bangle. It won't be ready in time for Christmas but probably early in the new year and then I think I am "done". I still love to look but I don't think I will be buying for a long time - not jade bangles anyway.
Also I know that Allan is carving 2 bangles out of the same slab of stone - one for me and one for someone else. Is a Jadie here getting a Siberian nephrite bangle made by Allan......just curious  You can message me privately if you don't want to post here or not at all - I was just wondering if I will have a sister bangle with a Jadie here that's all.


----------



## Silver Mom

Pirard said:


> I have sold gold jewelry, which was stuff I inherited...but my jade collection is very limited so I won't be selling any of it for now! I also began collecting Tahitian pearls, which has now morphed into jewelry making (I have just opened an etsy shop...was making things for friends and family).  I usually make duplicates, so I can keep one and sell/give one away...not a very good business model, unfortunately.


LOL, this is exactly what I would do.  That is why I could never be a cat breeder.  LOL


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Anyone have any special Christmas jade on the way? Allan is in the process of making my bangle. It won't be ready in time for Christmas but probably early in the new year and then I think I am "done". I still love to look but I don't think I will be buying for a long time - not jade bangles anyway.
> Also I know that Allan is carving 2 bangles out of the same slab of stone - one for me and one for someone else. Is a Jadie here getting a Siberian nephrite bangle made by Allan......just curious  You can message me privately if you don't want to post here or not at all - I was just wondering if I will have a sister bangle with a Jadie here that's all.


What color and shape is it going to be 2 boys?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> What color and shape is it going to be 2 boys?


Hi Silver Mom! It will be white/ cream and brown. He sent me a pic of the slab. What do you think? It's very difficult to tell what the final product will look like but I am confident Allan will do amazing work.


----------



## Pirard

Silver Mom said:


> LOL, this is exactly what I would do.  That is why I could never be a cat breeder.  LOL





2boys_jademommy said:


> Anyone have any special Christmas jade on the way? Allan is in the process of making my bangle. It won't be ready in time for Christmas but probably early in the new year and then I think I am "done". I still love to look but I don't think I will be buying for a long time - not jade bangles anyway.
> Also I know that Allan is carving 2 bangles out of the same slab of stone - one for me and one for someone else. Is a Jadie here getting a Siberian nephrite bangle made by Allan......just curious  You can message me privately if you don't want to post here or not at all - I was just wondering if I will have a sister bangle with a Jadie here that's all.


SM, you are too funny!
2boys, your new bangle sounds wonderful...maybe you can have the carver send photos of both? And of course please do share your wrist shots when it arrives!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Pirard said:


> SM, you are too funny!
> 2boys, your new bangle sounds wonderful...maybe you can have the carver send photos of both? And of course please do share your wrist shots when it arrives!


Thanks Pirard I will post pictures when it arrives for sure


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Silver Mom! It will be white/ cream and brown. He sent me a pic of the slab. What do you think? It's very difficult to tell what the final product will look like but I am confident Allan will do amazing work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3549694


I think it will be AMAZING!!!!!  I love Allan's work.  Will he make it more white/cream or more brown?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> I think it will be AMAZING!!!!!  I love Allan's work.  Will he make it more white/cream or more brown?


Thank you Silver Mom  Yes Allan has made several gorgeous pieces for you and others. Of course I am hoping for more cream but I actually love the brown too so either way I think I will love it. It will be d shape and wide (22mm).
Hmmmm now that I look at the slab I have no idea where Allan will carve the bangles because he can slice from any of the sides or from the top. Also one never knows what the centre of the slab looks like. I've heard experienced carvers can "see" right through the stone but at the end of the day it is almost impossible to tell.


----------



## Purse Nut

Pirard said:


> I have sold gold jewelry, which was stuff I inherited...but my jade collection is very limited so I won't be selling any of it for now! I also began collecting Tahitian pearls, which has now morphed into jewelry making (I have just opened an etsy shop...was making things for friends and family).  I usually make duplicates, so I can keep one and sell/give one away...not a very good business model, unfortunately.



Pirard what's your etsy name? Love to see your items.


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thank you Silver Mom  Yes Allan has made several gorgeous pieces for you and others. Of course I am hoping for more cream but I actually love the brown too so either way I think I will love it. It will be d shape and wide (22mm).
> Hmmmm now that I look at the slab I have no idea where Allan will carve the bangles because he can slice from any of the sides or from the top. Also one never knows what the centre of the slab looks like. I've heard experienced carvers can "see" right through the stone but at the end of the day it is almost impossible to tell.


I am getting excited already.  Can't wait.


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thank you Silver Mom  Yes Allan has made several gorgeous pieces for you and others. Of course I am hoping for more cream but I actually love the brown too so either way I think I will love it. It will be d shape and wide (22mm).
> Hmmmm now that I look at the slab I have no idea where Allan will carve the bangles because he can slice from any of the sides or from the top. Also one never knows what the centre of the slab looks like. I've heard experienced carvers can "see" right through the stone but at the end of the day it is almost impossible to tell.


I bet he will slice from the top because I think that place has the least stone lines. Either way it will be beautiful.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> I bet he will slice from the top because I think that place has the least stone lines. Either way it will be beautiful.


Thanks for "guess" as to where Allan may slice  If he carves from the top then the part of the bangle that is most visible would be what we see currently from the side of the stone right (ie the side of the stone) ? I'm terrible at visualizing lol! It is fun to imagine what will  come out of this.


----------



## Purse Nut

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Silver Mom! It will be white/ cream and brown. He sent me a pic of the slab. What do you think? It's very difficult to tell what the final product will look like but I am confident Allan will do amazing work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3549694



This is going to be beautiful! Can't wait to see your pictures.


----------



## Pirard

I am so sorry if I missed this somewhere, but is there a photo of the boulder to be carved? I'd love to see the "before" shot!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Pirard said:


> I am so sorry if I missed this somewhere, but is there a photo of the boulder to be carved? I'd love to see the "before" shot!


Hi Pirard, just go one page back and you will see the slab of nephrite


----------



## Pirard

Thanks!
eta: Just looked...that is fabulous! I am sure that's going to make a gorgeous bangle.  Now may I ask, who is Allan?


----------



## Silver Mom

Pirard said:


> Thanks!
> eta: Just looked...that is fabulous! I am sure that's going to make a gorgeous bangle.  Now may I ask, who is Allan?


Allan Spehar on Etsy under the name of Jadediver.  He made this green siberian for me.  And also this Edwards Black Bangle for me.  As well as the ball pendant and ear rings.  He does fabulous work.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> Allan Spehar on Etsy under the name of Jadediver.  He made this green siberian for me.  And also this Edwards Black Bangle for me.  As well as the ball pendant and ear rings.  He does fabulous work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3550005
> View attachment 3550003


Absolutely stunning pieces of art that I think is extra special since they were hand made. I hope mine is as beautiful. Love all your pieces and you know I love your Edwards Black Silver Mom as I "copied" you ( my avatar bangle) It remains one of my favourites


----------



## Pirard

I wish I could hit that like button 12 times! Thanks for the wonderful photo and recommendation.


----------



## Junkenpo

love jadedivers!   I was Allan's first attempt at princess round in the yukon snow. lol He upgraded his equipment after.  

Here's a repost of my yukon snow nephrite "Caterpillar" aka "Cat"


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> love jadedivers!   I was Allan's first attempt at princess round in the yukon snow. lol He upgraded his equipment after.
> 
> Here's a repost of my yukon snow nephrite "Caterpillar" aka "Cat"


I hear it's even more difficult to carve and shape a princess bangle so that's impressive. I love the kiwi look of Cat and she fits you perfectly.


----------



## JadedJae

Hi Jadies,

Been an eventful few days, so just to sum up on what happened with the two bangles i posted: i went to get the lavender one tested at NGI and it was B+C.. 

The seller responded and she requested for me to test the moss one too but i declined (as she will only refund for the bangle and not the tests). She had another greenish/teal bangle that i was keen on before this and offered to exchange for that, but unfortunately i couldnt trust her anymore :/

Thankfully i got my refund for the bangles and found another seller with a similar darker bangle which had some black inclusions and stone lines but im very happy with it 





Will have this sent for verification next week and this seller will cover even the certification costs if proven to not be grade A.. The chime is a lot higher/clearer than the previous ones though, so hoping that thats a good sign!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

JadedJae said:


> Hi Jadies,
> 
> Been an eventful few days, so just to sum up on what happened with the two bangles i posted: i went to get the lavender one tested at NGI and it was B+C..
> 
> The seller responded and she requested for me to test the moss one too but i declined (as she will only refund for the bangle and not the tests). She had another greenish/teal bangle that i was keen on before this and offered to exchange for that, but unfortunately i couldnt trust her anymore :/
> 
> Thankfully i got my refund for the bangles and found another seller with a similar darker bangle which had some black inclusions and stone lines but im very happy with it
> 
> View attachment 3550531
> View attachment 3550533
> 
> 
> Will have this sent for verification next week and this seller will cover even the certification costs if proven to not be grade A.. The chime is a lot higher/clearer than the previous ones though, so hoping that thats a good sign!


Hey JadedJae I'm glad you got your refund and happy that you found another bangle! It's lovely - a very nice sage green that looks minty with the light shining on it. Good luck with this one as I hope it's a keeper


----------



## Silver Mom

JadedJae said:


> Hi Jadies,
> 
> Been an eventful few days, so just to sum up on what happened with the two bangles i posted: i went to get the lavender one tested at NGI and it was B+C..
> 
> The seller responded and she requested for me to test the moss one too but i declined (as she will only refund for the bangle and not the tests). She had another greenish/teal bangle that i was keen on before this and offered to exchange for that, but unfortunately i couldnt trust her anymore :/
> 
> Thankfully i got my refund for the bangles and found another seller with a similar darker bangle which had some black inclusions and stone lines but im very happy with it
> 
> View attachment 3550531
> View attachment 3550533
> 
> 
> Will have this sent for verification next week and this seller will cover even the certification costs if proven to not be grade A.. The chime is a lot higher/clearer than the previous ones though, so hoping that thats a good sign!


It's a good sign that the seller says she will pay certification costs.  Very pretty.  So happy for you.  Glad you got the other two refunded.


----------



## Pirard

Your new bangle is really pretty! I love the soft green color.  I think you made the right call to look elsewhere.  And so glad the original vendor gave you a refund.


----------



## Pirard

JKP, Cat is magnificent...I love the color and soft clouds of white in that stone.  Really really nice!


----------



## JadedJae

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hey JadedJae I'm glad you got your refund and happy that you found another bangle! It's lovely - a very nice sage green that looks minty with the light shining on it. Good luck with this one as I hope it's a keeper





Silver Mom said:


> It's a good sign that the seller says she will pay certification costs.  Very pretty.  So happy for you.  Glad you got the other two refunded.





Pirard said:


> Your new bangle is really pretty! I love the soft green color.  I think you made the right call to look elsewhere.  And so glad the original vendor gave you a refund.



Thanks all! A very valuable lesson learnt and i'm glad for all the advice i've got from you 

This one has a minty half and a greyish darker half to it which looks oily under daylight:




Still, not sure how the seller got her pic this bluish-green unless she used another bangle for the item profile, haha:


----------



## Pirard

I find that jadeite is a lot like Tahitian pearls...their colors can vary depending on the lighting.  In other words, diffused daylight, indirect artificial, and direct artificial light all have differing effect.  Maybe that's why I'm so drawn to both gems....


----------



## Purse Nut

JadedJae- I'm glad that you got a full refund on your previous purchase. This new bangle is lovely too. Seems this seller will be reliable since offering to cover the testing costs too. 
Different types of cameras will affect color as well. To my eye and from personal experience, it seems clear natural daylight gives truest colors based on pics listed and comparing the item I received. 
Are you going to give her a name?


----------



## Baghera

JadedJae said:


> I'm gonna give it a try (I'm Singaporean Chinese but most of my Mandarin's quite rusty haha):
> 
> The top row identifies four different general jade classifications from left to right namely the glassy type (玻璃种), icy type (冰种), waxy type (糯种), and bean type (豆种).
> 
> The middle row basically describes the texture from very fine to coarse (grain from <0.1mm to >1mm).
> 
> The bottom row is per what Henry James has decribed, far right describes the "foreign particles" seeping in to visually affect the colour of the jade (绺有明显的外部侵入形成杂色). The second one is  describing how cracks severely affects the quality of the jade (裂 , 翡翠较为严重的瑕疵 ). The third box refers to veins or patterns that affect the outward appearance of the jade (颜色或结构上的差异影响美观). The last box described the natural occurring inner cotton threads / cloudy inclusions as a characteristic (原生内部特征棉线棉絮状).



Thank you!


----------



## Baghera

Henry James said:


> Hi Baghera, I believe the circled words mean (in that order from left to right) stone cracks, stone veins and cottons (the white flowery stuff floating in the stone, hindering light from passing through it).



Thank you!


----------



## JadedJae

Purse Nut said:


> JadedJae- I'm glad that you got a full refund on your previous purchase. This new bangle is lovely too. Seems this seller will be reliable since offering to cover the testing costs too.
> Different types of cameras will affect color as well. To my eye and from personal experience, it seems clear natural daylight gives truest colors based on pics listed and comparing the item I received.
> Are you going to give her a name?



Thanks Purse Nut!

I havent thought about that, probably gonna hold off until i get it verified next week to avoid any possible disappointment again


----------



## leamb

Ultimate Jadeite is having a sale!


----------



## Pirard

Uh oh...


----------



## csetcos

leamb said:


> Ultimate Jadeite is having a sale!



Is this an Etsy store?


----------



## Pirard

They are on Etsy, Ebay and Facebook.  I think the sale is reflected on their eBay page, not the Etsy one.


----------



## elizabethtwrs

BreadnGem said:


> I've sold off quite a few bcos I figured that if I move, it's too difficult if I have too much stuff. Besides, if I don't wear them (some are too big, or for some reason i just don't wear them), it'll be better to find other homes for them. I will only keep a few pieces that I love.



BnG, how do you sell jade bangles? E.g On Etsy or eBay?


----------



## piosavsfan

I'm thinking about getting this UJ bangle. What do you think? http://www.ebay.com/itm/222337789212

Sent from my LG-LS997 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## JadedJae

Ooh so tempted to get a white one from UJ! [emoji37]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> I'm thinking about getting this UJ bangle. What do you think? http://www.ebay.com/itm/222337789212
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS997 using PurseForum mobile app



It's nice - bold looking and modern. UJ is good about disclosing all flaws. Do you like the look of the bangle and is there room in your rotation for this bangle? It may sound silly but that's how I approach my jewellery buying decisions. I think about whether or not it would be used as an everyday piece or occasionally, is it casual or dressy and can it be both. Is it versatile or more of a statement piece. Let us know what you decide to do


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

JadedJae said:


> Ooh so tempted to get a white one from UJ! [emoji37]


Any white bangle in particular?


----------



## Pirard

2boys, that is fantastic advice! eta: I recently wore my lavender bangle to a very formal holiday ball. I usually wear it with my "mom" outfits of jeans and tees/sweaters, but it looked brilliant with my ball gown. Versatility in a jewelry wardrobe is high on my list when buying.


----------



## Pirard

piosavsfan said:


> I'm thinking about getting this UJ bangle. What do you think? http://www.ebay.com/itm/222337789212
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS997 using PurseForum mobile app


I think this is a lovely piece...I really like the contrast of dark and white.  Nandar does have some really pretty larger bangles.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Pirard said:


> 2boys, that is fantastic advice! eta: I recently wore my lavender bangle to a very formal holiday ball. I usually wear it with my "mom" outfits of jeans and tees/sweaters, but it looked brilliant with my ball gown. Versatility in a jewelry wardrobe is high on my list when buying.


Pirard I  agree - I look for versatility too I find most Jade jewellery to be surprisingly versatile. Even green Jade which in my opinion is not a neutral colour somehow works with virtually everything.


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi Jadies!

We're weathering some gray days out in Hawaii.  The air is still where I'm at, but other parts of the island have had power outs and trees knocked over. I'm hoping it stays mellow on the leeward side. We've got 3 more days till the public schools go on winter break and I'm looking forward to it.  DS picked up a sinus + ear infection and I caught his cough.  Bleah.  
Opeapea called to me, so she's on the left wrist for now.  She's one that I'll probably never let go of as she is one of the smaller fits I have.  Very comfy.  I also find my carved bangles more visually interesting. 







I took a peak at what UJ has on sale, and lucky for me the one that appealed to me the most is waay out of my budget, so not too tempted. lol 

I also actually went over to Gump's website and they have some pieces on sale, too.  Waaaay out my budget. hahah. It did make me feel better about all my vintage beaded bits, though.  I need to get some of them restrung and wear them more often.

Here's repost of some of the bracelets on gold wire.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Hi Jadies!
> 
> We're weathering some gray days out in Hawaii.  The air is still where I'm at, but other parts of the island have had power outs and trees knocked over. I'm hoping it stays mellow on the leeward side. We've got 3 more days till the public schools go on winter break and I'm looking forward to it.  DS picked up a sinus + ear infection and I caught his cough.  Bleah.
> Opeapea called to me, so she's on the left wrist for now.  She's one that I'll probably never let go of as she is one of the smaller fits I have.  Very comfy.  I also find my carved bangles more visually interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took a peak at what UJ has on sale, and lucky for me the one that appealed to me the most is waay out of my budget, so not too tempted. lol
> 
> I also actually went over to Gump's website and they have some pieces on sale, too.  Waaaay out my budget. hahah. It did make me feel better about all my vintage beaded bits, though.  I need to get some of them restrung and wear them more often.
> 
> Here's repost of some of the bracelets on gold wire.



JKP hope you and your DS feel better soon and that you get great weather over the holidays. It's been extremely cold here in Toronto. My kids are in school until Friday. Opeapea has such presence and I agree a great fit makes a huge difference in comfort and look. Your beads are sweet like a handful of gorgeous eye candy


----------



## JadedJae

2boys_jademommy said:


> Any white bangle in particular?



There are actually two that are around my size, a light blue with yellow (love the yellow!) and a white with green (and really tiny splotches of yellow):

http://m.ebay.com/itm/59-11mm-Grade...%3A14a806fe1590a5eb220ab1c1ffd59044%7Ciid%3A9

http://m.ebay.com/itm/59mm-Grade-A-...%3A14a4bd3b1590a78873edd13cffd3eaa1%7Ciid%3A3

I wanted to hold off adding more till next year as i just got my first two this month and these had to pop up.. urgh. Was it like that for you guys when you first started getting into jade too? [emoji37]

Would love to hear opinions!


----------



## piosavsfan

JadedJae said:


> There are actually two that are around my size, a light blue with yellow (love the yellow!) and a white with green (and really tiny splotches of yellow):
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/59-11mm-Grade...%3A14a806fe1590a5eb220ab1c1ffd59044%7Ciid%3A9
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/59mm-Grade-A-...%3A14a4bd3b1590a78873edd13cffd3eaa1%7Ciid%3A3
> 
> I wanted to hold off adding more till next year as i just got my first two this month and these had to pop up.. urgh. Was it like that for you guys when you first started getting into jade too? [emoji37]
> 
> Would love to hear opinions!


I really like the first one with the yellow, so pretty! I started buying jade bangles in the past year and bought too many while trying to figure out what sizes and colors I like. I have sold some bangles since then and still trying to sell more.

Sent from my LG-LS997 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

JadedJae said:


> There are actually two that are around my size, a light blue with yellow (love the yellow!) and a white with green (and really tiny splotches of yellow):
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/59-11mm-Grade-A-Jadeite-Jade-Bangle-Blue-Yellow-BiColor-Ultimate-Jadeite-/322358268873?hash=item4b0e0cd3c9:g:BxAAAOSwsFpWR-t3&_trkparms=pageci%3Af714acae-c588-11e6-a4ee-74dbd180741d%7Cparentrq%3A14a806fe1590a5eb220ab1c1ffd59044%7Ciid%3A9
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/59mm-Grade-A-Jadeite-Jade-Bangle-White-Green-TriColor-Ultimate-Jadeite-/222344604288?hash=item33c4c56a80:g:UIIAAOSwZ1lWcEGk&_trkparms=pageci%3A76a7c86a-c588-11e6-bcc7-005056b68967%7Cparentrq%3A14a4bd3b1590a78873edd13cffd3eaa1%7Ciid%3A3
> 
> I wanted to hold off adding more till next year as i just got my first two this month and these had to pop up.. urgh. Was it like that for you guys when you first started getting into jade too? [emoji37]
> 
> Would love to hear opinions!



Lol the more you look the more you find things that are just irresistible Both bangles are interesting. I too like the yellow in the first bangle but overall I prefer the second bangle. I think it is slightly more translucent and I like the colour transitions better. It appeals more to me. Which one calls louder to you?


----------



## piosavsfan

2boys_jademommy said:


> It's nice - bold looking and modern. UJ is good about disclosing all flaws. Do you like the look of the bangle and is there room in your rotation for this bangle? It may sound silly but that's how I approach my jewellery buying decisions. I think about whether or not it would be used as an everyday piece or occasionally, is it casual or dressy and can it be both. Is it versatile or more of a statement piece. Let us know what you decide to do


I really like that there is a black side and a white side, it makes it versatile for me.  Still deciding if I should get it. I recently splurged on a jewelry item so I'm not supposed to be spending more but I've been watching this bangle for a while.

Sent from my LG-LS997 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> I really like that there is a black side and a white side, it makes it versatile for me.  Still deciding if I should get it. I recently splurged on a jewelry item so I'm not supposed to be spending more but I've been watching this bangle for a while.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS997 using PurseForum mobile app



Yeah the yin yang aspect is visually interesting. Hmmm has your hubby picked a gift for you yet? Have you bought yourself a gift this year? I always buy myself something around Christmas - sometimes it's something small like perfume and sometimes it is more extravagant like jewellery. Just trying to help you justify getting it


----------



## JadedJae

Junkenpo said:


> Hi Jadies!
> 
> We're weathering some gray days out in Hawaii.  The air is still where I'm at, but other parts of the island have had power outs and trees knocked over. I'm hoping it stays mellow on the leeward side. We've got 3 more days till the public schools go on winter break and I'm looking forward to it.  DS picked up a sinus + ear infection and I caught his cough.  Bleah.
> Opeapea called to me, so she's on the left wrist for now.  She's one that I'll probably never let go of as she is one of the smaller fits I have.  Very comfy.  I also find my carved bangles more visually interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took a peak at what UJ has on sale, and lucky for me the one that appealed to me the most is waay out of my budget, so not too tempted. lol
> 
> I also actually went over to Gump's website and they have some pieces on sale, too.  Waaaay out my budget. hahah. It did make me feel better about all my vintage beaded bits, though.  I need to get some of them restrung and wear them more often.
> 
> Here's repost of some of the bracelets on gold wire.



Hope you both recover soon, JKP! How cold does winter get there in Hawaii?

Love the beads too, especially the crimson red ones  are they jade?


----------



## JadedJae

piosavsfan said:


> I really like the first one with the yellow, so pretty! I started buying jade bangles in the past year and bought too many while trying to figure out what sizes and colors I like. I have sold some bangles since then and still trying to sell more.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS997 using PurseForum mobile app





2boys_jademommy said:


> Lol the more you look the more you find things that are just irresistible Both bangles are interesting. I too like the yellow in the first bangle but overall I prefer the second bangle. I think it is slightly more translucent and I like the colour transitions better. It appeals more to me. Which one calls louder to you?



I couldn't agree more on the yellow but am definitely more drawn to the white and green one.. it somehow reminds me of early spring but with some autumn leftovers  i did request for some additional pics from UJ - don't mind the surface white line they described as "can be felt with fingernail but not obvious" if its just a surface scratch, but just wanted to get a closer look to make sure it isn't a crack that runs the width of the bangle. Its more translucent too as seen in the last two pics where the shadow of her thumb can be seen through the bangle..


----------



## Pirard

JKP, those bead bracelets are lovely.


----------



## Junkenpo

2boys_jademommy said:


> JKP hope you and your DS feel better soon and that you get great weather over the holidays. It's been extremely cold here in Toronto. My kids are in school until Friday. Opeapea has such presence and I agree a great fit makes a huge difference in comfort and look. Your beads are sweet like a handful of gorgeous eye candy



Thank you!  I'm already feeling better, just a lingering cough... DS behaves like he's feeling better, but his cough is still much worse than mine. 



JadedJae said:


> There are actually two that are around my size, a light blue with yellow (love the yellow!) and a white with green (and really tiny splotches of yellow):
> I wanted to hold off adding more till next year as i just got my first two this month and these had to pop up.. urgh. Was it like that for you guys when you first started getting into jade too?
> Would love to hear opinions!



Both are really pretty!  I'd have trouble making up my mind.  When I first started getting into jade, I wanted everything!  UJ was the only online shop that regularly had smaller size bangles that I trusted to be grade A, plus I liked opaque jade.   About a third of my current collection comes from UJ because of that. Here are my UJ bangles and beads. 








Pirard said:


> JKP, those bead bracelets are lovely.


 Thank you!  I try to get them into rotation, but they are a little big, so I worry about snagging them on things.  Dare I say it?  I might have too much jade. lol  I should schedule rotation to make sure they all see some sun.


----------



## Junkenpo

JadedJae said:


> Hope you both recover soon, JKP! How cold does winter get there in Hawaii?
> 
> Love the beads too, especially the crimson red ones  are they jade?



It feels really cold, relatively! lol  Right now it is in the low 70s.  To me, it's cold when the coconut oil on my counter solidifies. Normally it's liquid. haha. If it's really cold, it'll get down into the mid or low 60s.  It snowed on Haleakala, though this season.  

The red ones are carnelian, I think. I'm not sure if they've been heat treated or not, though.


----------



## JadedJae

Junkenpo said:


> Thank you!  I'm already feeling better, just a lingering cough... DS behaves like he's feeling better, but his cough is still much worse than mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Both are really pretty!  I'd have trouble making up my mind.  When I first started getting into jade, I wanted everything!  UJ was the only online shop that regularly had smaller size bangles that I trusted to be grade A, plus I liked opaque jade.   About a third of my current collection comes from UJ because of that. Here are my UJ bangles and beads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I try to get them into rotation, but they are a little big, so I worry about snagging them on things.  Dare I say it?  I might have too much jade. lol  I should schedule rotation to make sure they all see some sun.



The thicker ladies in your collection are extremely gorgeous!! I particularly like the light mint one in the middle and how it catches the light [emoji1]

UJ just sent me more photos of the green/white one which has a really long line that spans half the bangle and goes from vertical to horizontal so i guess its out... will think about the blue/yellow piece since im actually looking out for a white/green or lavender one instead hehe


----------



## Junkenpo

JadedJae said:


> The thicker ladies in your collection are extremely gorgeous!! I particularly like the light mint one in the middle and how it catches the light [emoji1]
> 
> UJ just sent me more photos of the green/white one which has a really long line that spans half the bangle and goes from vertical to horizontal so i guess its out... will think about the blue/yellow piece since im actually looking out for a white/green or lavender one instead hehe



Thank you!  Light mint D shape in the middle is  DW or "Dishwater". lol  She's one I got when I was still figuring out my sizing and wasn't ready to spend a lot.  She's the one I like to point to when we talk about how lighting affects jade colors and how translucence and internal/external flaws affect pricing. 

All the following pics are of DW. 
By the window natural light indoors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



In the car, natural light 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yellow lamp light indoors


----------



## JadedJae

Junkenpo said:


> Thank you!  Light mint D shape in the middle is  DW or "Dishwater". lol  She's one I got when I was still figuring out my sizing and wasn't ready to spend a lot.  She's the one I like to point to when we talk about how lighting affects jade colors and how translucence and internal/external flaws affect pricing.
> 
> All the following pics are of DW.
> By the window natural light indoors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the car, natural light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow lamp light indoors


Ahh thats DW, was wondering as i couldnt see her other "face" in the initial pic lol. Love how translucent she is on both sides, and how she has two "faces" like the one i just got, although DW definitely is more distinctive on both sides!


----------



## BreadnGem

elizabethtwrs said:


> BnG, how do you sell jade bangles? E.g On Etsy or eBay?



I used those buying and selling platforms like eBay or similar. I've not tried Etsy though.


----------



## elizabethtwrs

BreadnGem said:


> I used those buying and selling platforms like eBay or similar. I've not tried Etsy though.



Thanks! Did you have to take a large loss from selling on these platforms though?


----------



## BreadnGem

elizabethtwrs said:


> Thanks! Did you have to take a large loss from selling on these platforms though?



I was able to sell a couple of pieces at the price I bought them, but the majority I priced them lower than what I paid for them. It would be nice to get back the same amount, but since my aim was just to clear my stuff I was happy as long as I got reasonable offers [emoji4].


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Thank you!  I'm already feeling better, just a lingering cough... DS behaves like he's feeling better, but his cough is still much worse than mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Both are really pretty!  I'd have trouble making up my mind.  When I first started getting into jade, I wanted everything!  UJ was the only online shop that regularly had smaller size bangles that I trusted to be grade A, plus I liked opaque jade.   About a third of my current collection comes from UJ because of that. Here are my UJ bangles and beads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I try to get them into rotation, but they are a little big, so I worry about snagging them on things.  Dare I say it?  I might have too much jade. lol  I should schedule rotation to make sure they all see some sun.



I'm glad you and DS are on the mend. I love that thick lavender one. Was that the one that got stuck on your wrist once? You have a varied collection from UJ.


----------



## Pirard

JKP your beautiful photos just made my morning! I hope you and your son get well soon.


----------



## Pirard

BreadnGem said:


> I was able to sell a couple of pieces at the price I bought them, but the majority I priced them lower than what I paid for them. It would be nice to get back the same amount, but since my aim was just to clear my stuff I was happy as long as I got reasonable offers [emoji4].


Selling "used" jewelry can be tough.  I know that there are folks who do well on PS and Loupe Troop. Sometimes jewelers who offer estate will take items on consignment (which usually is around 30% of sold price).  You did well if you sold for a price that made you happy!


----------



## crosso

Not quite 50 Shades of Gray today, only a few [emoji6]











Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Not quite 50 Shades of Gray today, only a few [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


50 Shades of Grey lol! Looking great Crosso


----------



## Pirard

Crosso, your jade looks fantastic.


----------



## JadedJae

Very nice set, Crosso! Also loving the "福" earring that hold the jade drop [emoji4]


----------



## Purse Nut

Really beautiful set Crosso. I'm on the hunt for some smoky gray white Jadeite myself.


----------



## crosso

Thanks for all the nice comments, ladies! [emoji5]

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MrsChinadoll

Merry Christmas week Jadies!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

MrsChinadoll said:


> View attachment 3553012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas week Jadies!


Merry Christmas Mrs Chinadoll Your bangle is gorgeous and I love your rings too!!


----------



## Purse Nut

Green Jade Monster has a sale going on too (eBay). Nephrite Jade and other semiprecious gemstone items as well.


----------



## MrsChinadoll

2boys_jademommy said:


> Merry Christmas Mrs Chinadoll Your bangle is gorgeous and I love your rings too!!



Thank you very much!! The bangle's gift from my grandmother in China!


----------



## JadedJae

Love how polished black jadeite glints under spotlights [emoji1]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

JadedJae said:


> View attachment 3553472
> 
> 
> Love how polished black jadeite glints under spotlights [emoji1]


I can't agree with you more  I love black Jade. Here is mine today. It's nephrite and is actually very dark green but looks black most of the time. I love it and wear it a LOT.


----------



## udalrike

Jade and amber:


----------



## udalrike

I love the black bangles!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Jade and amber:
> View attachment 3553559


Hi Uli! Your jade and amber pair nicely together


----------



## JadedJae

Hi Jadies,

Was wondering about a couple of things regarding cracks vs stone lines and hoping to get some opinions based on your past experiences:

- Is there such a thing as an internal crack/fissure (cant be felt or seen on the surface except over light), or can we assume that all internal lines are natural stone lines that have healed?

- Are there other ways to differentiate between stoneline and crack besides the colour (cracks tend to be white and stonelines are a darker colour than surrounding?)

- Can surface cracks be polished over to the point of not being able to feel it and misrepresented as "stonelines"?

Any guidance would be very much appreciated! [emoji4]


----------



## Junkenpo

Good morning jadies!  The public schools in Hawaii have let out for winter intercession, so DS gets to sleep in for 2 weeks. I'm hoping the weather will be nice enough for a couple of beach days. 



JadedJae said:


> - Is there such a thing as an internal crack/fissure (cant be felt or seen on the surface except over light), or can we assume that all internal lines are natural stone lines that have healed?



Definitely some internal lines could be cracks.  One thing that I listen for is a chime.  I had one cheap bangle with no chime that broke the first time I tried to slip it on. It was from an online seller, so I no way to know till she arrived. I had been wondering if it was treated/fake but once it broke, both pieces had a lovely chime of their own.  The internal crack had prevented the bangle from being able to resonate the sound all through the stone.   

But I also have several bangles with minor to severe surface reaching lines that are healed and strong.  PL, Leaf, Elsa, The Big Jade.. all with lovely chimes. PL is the one with a surface stone line that is most unnoticable but she's the one I got stuck on for 2 weeks.  I leaned her against a dresser and put my full weight on her to get her off and no indication of weakness at all.  You can barely see the stone line above to blue in this repost pic.







 However,  If you like carved bangles the way I do, you can be pretty certain that stone lines are worked into the pattern somewhere that cleverly "hides" them.  Here's a repost shot of one of the The Big Jade's' flaws






I have one more bangle like the broken one, though. I call her Rice.  She does have surface reaching flaws, but not in all points of concern.  She has no chime and I really ought to have her banded.  Here's a repost of her with a set of earrings and a necklace.


----------



## JadedJae

Junkenpo said:


> Good morning jadies!  The public schools in Hawaii have let out for winter intercession, so DS gets to sleep in for 2 weeks. I'm hoping the weather will be nice enough for a couple of beach days.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely some internal lines could be cracks.  One thing that I listen for is a chime.  I had one cheap bangle with no chime that broke the first time I tried to slip it on. It was from an online seller, so I no way to know till she arrived. I had been wondering if it was treated/fake but once it broke, both pieces had a lovely chime of their own.  The internal crack had prevented the bangle from being able to resonate the sound all through the stone.
> 
> But I also have several bangles with minor to severe surface reaching lines that are healed and strong.  PL, Leaf, Elsa, The Big Jade.. all with lovely chimes. PL is the one with a surface stone line that is most unnoticable but she's the one I got stuck on for 2 weeks.  I leaned her against a dresser and put my full weight on her to get her off and no indication of weakness at all.  You can barely see the stone line above to blue in this repost pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However,  If you like carved bangles the way I do, you can be pretty certain that stone lines are worked into the pattern somewhere that cleverly "hides" them.  Here's a repost shot of one of the The Big Jade's' flaws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one more bangle like the broken one, though. I call her Rice.  She does have surface reaching flaws, but not in all points of concern.  She has no chime and I really ought to have her banded.  Here's a repost of her with a set of earrings and a necklace.



Thanks JKP,

These images are most helpful as visual references! Rice is sooooo pretty, especially in that shot with the set earrings and necklace to match! When you say she has no chime, does that mean a much lower and shorter note (like hitting glass), or totally no chime (much like a duller "thud" you get when hitting rocks)?


----------



## BreadnGem

Junkenpo said:


> Good morning jadies!  The public schools in Hawaii have let out for winter intercession, so DS gets to sleep in for 2 weeks. I'm hoping the weather will be nice enough for a couple of beach days.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely some internal lines could be cracks.  One thing that I listen for is a chime.  I had one cheap bangle with no chime that broke the first time I tried to slip it on. It was from an online seller, so I no way to know till she arrived. I had been wondering if it was treated/fake but once it broke, both pieces had a lovely chime of their own.  The internal crack had prevented the bangle from being able to resonate the sound all through the stone.
> 
> But I also have several bangles with minor to severe surface reaching lines that are healed and strong.  PL, Leaf, Elsa, The Big Jade.. all with lovely chimes. PL is the one with a surface stone line that is most unnoticable but she's the one I got stuck on for 2 weeks.  I leaned her against a dresser and put my full weight on her to get her off and no indication of weakness at all.  You can barely see the stone line above to blue in this repost pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However,  If you like carved bangles the way I do, you can be pretty certain that stone lines are worked into the pattern somewhere that cleverly "hides" them.  Here's a repost shot of one of the The Big Jade's' flaws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one more bangle like the broken one, though. I call her Rice.  She does have surface reaching flaws, but not in all points of concern.  She has no chime and I really ought to have her banded.  Here's a repost of her with a set of earrings and a necklace.



Rice is very pretty, Junkenpo! May I know where u got her from? Is it lavender? Looks very translucent.


----------



## Junkenpo

JadedJae said:


> Thanks JKP,
> 
> These images are most helpful as visual references! Rice is sooooo pretty, especially in that shot with the set earrings and necklace to match! When you say she has no chime, does that mean a much lower and shorter note (like hitting glass), or totally no chime (much like a duller "thud" you get when hitting rocks)?



Thank you! I would say Rice sounds closer to glass than rock, but a very dull clink. She's got 3 areas (almost equidistant from each other) that look worrisome. I think I've worn her less than a handful of times since I got her. 



BreadnGem said:


> Rice is very pretty, Junkenpo! May I know where u got her from? Is it lavender? Looks very translucent.



Thank you!  Rice is quite white, no hints of lavender in her at all.  She can look very translucent at times. I got her a couple years ago from GeGeDesigns on etsy.  The Big Jade and Elsa came from GGD, too. 

Some older pics of Rice with Smoke, before I switched to wearing 24/7 on the right.


----------



## BreadnGem

Junkenpo said:


> Thank you! I would say Rice sounds closer to glass than rock, but a very dull clink. She's got 3 areas (almost equidistant from each other) that look worrisome. I think I've worn her less than a handful of times since I got her.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  Rice is quite white, no hints of lavender in her at all.  She can look very translucent at times. I got her a couple years ago from GeGeDesigns on etsy.  The Big Jade and Elsa came from GGD, too.
> 
> Some older pics of Rice with Smoke, before I switched to wearing 24/7 on the right.



Very pretty, Junkenpo! She does look very translucent indeed.


----------



## Pirard

My computer shows it as a tad lavender as well...in any regard, a lovely piece of jade.


----------



## Purse Nut

udalrike said:


> Jade and amber:
> View attachment 3553559



Uli I love both these beaded bracelets! The colors are really pretty together.


----------



## JadedJae

A very merry and blessed Christmas to all Jadies and your families! Can't believe how I managed to end up collecting three very different pieces in ONE month but I'm sure everyone here has been through that "Jade Fever" heehee 

- JJ


----------



## Ixorajade

Merry Christmas my dear jadies! 

Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike




----------



## designergoods

Happy holidays jadies


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

JadedJae said:


> A very merry and blessed Christmas to all Jadies and your families! Can't believe how I managed to end up collecting three very different pieces in ONE month but I'm sure everyone here has been through that "Jade Fever" heehee
> 
> - JJ
> 
> View attachment 3556668
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Gorgeous!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Merry Christmas Jadies! Enjoy  the holidays with your families and friends. Eat lots and laugh even more


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Merry Christmas Jadies! I hope you all got everything you hoped for and more jade [emoji6]


----------



## crosso

Merry Christmas, jadies! 
My Christmas jade - from my DS, a vintage ring he found at a local antique dealer. I love it! It's a sweet ring, but I love it mostly because it's from my sweet boy!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Silver Mom

Merry Christmas Jadies.  Hope all your Jade dreams were fulfilled.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Merry Christmas, jadies!
> My Christmas jade - from my DS, a vintage ring he found at a local antique dealer. I love it! It's a sweet ring, but I love it mostly because it's from my sweet boy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app



Your DS is so sweet. It's such a pretty ring and all the more special that it's from your son. Enjoy wearing your new ring


----------



## Junkenpo

Happy Day-after-Christmas all!

I wasn't expecting it, but I wound up getting jade for Xmas after all!  I participated in a secret santa exchange and my santa got me a beaded bracelet. 






Lovely weighty beads!  

Hope everyone had the merriest of holidays yesterday!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Happy Day-after-Christmas all!
> 
> I wasn't expecting it, but I wound up getting jade for Xmas after all!  I participated in a secret santa exchange and my santa got me a beaded bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely weighty beads!
> 
> Hope everyone had the merriest of holidays yesterday!


Happy Boxing Day Jadies! 
JKP those beads are the perfect Christmas gift for you - your secret Santa knows you well


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I haven't been on the board in a while. I do pop in from time to time to see all the Jadies beautiful pieces. I received these just before Christmas, I hope you don't mind me sharing a few. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Silver Mom has the absolute best jeweler. I hope I can find one capable of making these into earrings.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> I haven't been on the board in a while. I do pop in from time to time to see all the Jadies beautiful pieces. I received these just before Christmas, I hope you don't mind me sharing a few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557895
> View attachment 3557896
> View attachment 3557897
> 
> 
> Silver Mom has the absolute best jeweler. I hope I can find one capable of making these into earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557898
> View attachment 3557901



Missed you here C Rose  Great pieces!  I love that bangle with its bold green streak and I'm sure  your jeweller can make you a beautiful pair of earring. Do you you have a setting in mind?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Awww that made me smile [emoji5]Thank you so much 2BJM, it's been crazy doing so many renovations on my house and putting on the market. This thank goodness will my final move [emoji4]

I would like the sides and the back to be covered in 18k or 22k gold. With the jade cabs resting inside the gold. I'm not sure what you would call that but you question made me think about maybe doing a diamond stud with the cab dangling below it. 

Do you think they are too big to do a post or a stud kinda style earrings?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Missed you here C Rose  Great pieces!  I love that bangle with its bold green streak and I'm sure  your jeweller can make you a beautiful pair of earring. Do you you have a setting in mind?



Sorry I forgot to quote you in my reply.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Awww that made me smile [emoji5]Thank you so much 2BJM, it's been crazy doing so many renovations on my house and putting on the market. This thank goodness will my final move [emoji4]
> 
> I would like the sides and the back to be covered in 18k or 22k gold. With the jade cabs resting inside the gold. I'm not sure what you would call that but you question made me think about maybe doing a diamond stud with the cab dangling below it.
> 
> Do you think they are too big to do a post or a stud kinda style earrings?


Moving is so stressful but exciting at the same time. 
I'm not the best Jadie to here to ask about design lol - Silver Mom and Crosso just to name a couple are the ones with the creative eye  For me I always prefer studs over dangly earrings but that is just for myself. I find them to be more versatile. Even if it is surrounded by diamonds or gold you can probably wear them with jeans whereas with dangly earrings  you may have to save them for more formal wear unless the setting is ultra simple. 
I just reread your post and I think I misunderstood your dangle diamond design- do you mean putting a solitaire diamond at the bottom of the cab but it still remains a "stud" ? If so I think that would be lovely. I have pearl earrings like that. Initially I pictured a diamond with a short gold chain with the Jade cab literally dangling an inch or so below....


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Moving is so stressful but exciting at the same time.
> I'm not the best Jadie to here to ask about design lol - Silver Mom and Crosso just to name a couple are the ones with the creative eye  For me I always prefer studs over dangly earrings but that is just for myself. I find them to be more versatile. Even if it is surrounded by diamonds or gold you can probably wear them with jeans whereas with dangly earrings  you may have to save them for more formal wear unless the setting is ultra simple.
> I just reread your post and I think I misunderstood your dangle diamond design- do you mean putting a solitaire diamond at the bottom of the cab but it still remains a "stud" ? If so I think that would be lovely. I have pearl earrings like that. Initially I pictured a diamond with a short gold chain with the Jade cab literally dangling an inch or so below....



Yes, I was thinking of the stud attached directly to the cab with the diamond at the top instead of the bottom, but I like your idea too! I'm not much into dangle earrings myself, mainly because I hate my hair getting all caught up in them  [emoji4]


----------



## Junkenpo

Happy 2017 Jadies!

The sun finally came out today, so I'm thinking about dragging my DS to the beach this afternoon. I'm thinking about which bangle still needs to be dunked in sea water.  In the mean time, here's my whites: Rice (top), Super Green (left), Granny Apple (right), and Elsa (carved, bottom)


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Happy 2017 Jadies!
> 
> The sun finally came out today, so I'm thinking about dragging my DS to the beach this afternoon. I'm thinking about which bangle still needs to be dunked in sea water.  In the mean time, here's my whites: Rice (top), Super Green (left), Granny Apple (right), and Elsa (carved, bottom)


Wear them all so they all get a sea water bath) Beautiful whites... I especially love the sweet pop of bright green on Super Green and Granny Apple.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Happy 2017 Jadies!! Wishing Everyone good health, true love, pure joy and happiness and gorgeous Jade.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

hello everyone!!!
I hope you all had some terrific holidays in the any places all of you are at!!!!
sorry I ve been off for awhile!!! life has been kinda crazy...rough to say the least in all sorts of ways.
I hope all of you jade sisters are doing well....you ve all popped into my mind now and then. so glad to be back where I have a good Internet connection again....and i can browse jade forum again to my hearts content...Hopefully 2017 will treat me and my little family a lot better.
much love all of you❤❤


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

2boys_jademommy said:


> Happy 2017 Jadies!! Wishing Everyone good health, true love, pure joy and happiness and gorgeous Jade.


hope you had a great new years!!! I'm hoping 2017 will be great for everyone!!!


----------



## JadedJae

Happy new year Jadies! Here's wishing everyone a healthy and wealthy year ahead! [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> hope you had a great new years!!! I'm hoping 2017 will be great for everyone!!!



Ms Blu! So glad to hear from you I hope 2017 will be amazing to all of us. The forum has been quieter in recent months but I too think of you Jadies from time to time.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

2boys_jademommy said:


> Ms Blu! So glad to hear from you I hope 2017 will be amazing to all of us. The forum has been quieter in recent months but I too think of you Jadies from time to time.


I ve missed you 2boys_jademommy....you and junkenpo.....silvermom...just all of you!!!
life was definitely hard for my Lil fam....right up to the very end of 2016....previously 2014, and 2015 were good to us....not 2016 lol.
so I'm hoping 2017 will be better.
I'm so glad and pleased to see all of you again and look at some pretty jade!!
I'm starting out my 2017 with a bangle on its way. not that expensive at all...but it's kind of a weird greenish/ yellow with a tiny bit of reddish veins from the looks of the pic... I bargained the seller down and now I'm looking at another 2 more since we ve been so broke the past few months.
I hope u are all doing well everywhere you all are!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> I ve missed you 2boys_jademommy....you and junkenpo.....silvermom...just all of you!!!
> life was definitely hard for my Lil fam....right up to the very end of 2016....previously 2014, and 2015 were good to us....not 2016 lol.
> so I'm hoping 2017 will be better.
> I'm so glad and pleased to see all of you again and look at some pretty jade!!
> I'm starting out my 2017 with a bangle on its way. not that expensive at all...but it's kind of a weird greenish/ yellow with a tiny bit of reddish veins from the looks of the pic... I bargained the seller down and now I'm looking at another 2 more since we ve been so broke the past few months.
> I hope u are all doing well everywhere you all are!!



You bangle colours sound very interesting - can't wait to see it. I hope it brings good luck for 2017.
I am waiting on a bangle from Allan but unfortunately he emailed me yesterday to say that the bangle he cut for me has a fracture. He will try again. I emailed to ask if he has more stone but have not back yet but I'm thinking he does since he did say the search continues.... ah well patience is a virtue.


----------



## JadedJae

2boys_jademommy said:


> You bangle colours sound very interesting - can't wait to see it. I hope it brings good luck for 2017.
> I am waiting on a bangle from Allan but unfortunately he emailed me yesterday to say that the bangle he cut for me has a fracture. He will try again. I emailed to ask if he has more stone but have not back yet but I'm thinking he does since he did say the search continues.... ah well patience is a virtue.



That's such a pity jademommy, sorry to hear that [emoji26] what kind of stone did you order?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

JadedJae said:


> That's such a pity jademommy, sorry to hear that [emoji26] what kind of stone did you order?


Thanks JadedJae. It was Siberian nephrite. It was a mix of white, cream and browns. I hope Allan has more. Apparently he cut two bangles. One he immediately knew he could not continue with and mine he somewhat finished only to realize there is a fracture. Such is the delicate nature of working with Jade I guess.


----------



## Silver Mom

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> I ve missed you 2boys_jademommy....you and junkenpo.....silvermom...just all of you!!!
> life was definitely hard for my Lil fam....right up to the very end of 2016....previously 2014, and 2015 were good to us....not 2016 lol.
> so I'm hoping 2017 will be better.
> I'm so glad and pleased to see all of you again and look at some pretty jade!!
> I'm starting out my 2017 with a bangle on its way. not that expensive at all...but it's kind of a weird greenish/ yellow with a tiny bit of reddish veins from the looks of the pic... I bargained the seller down and now I'm looking at another 2 more since we ve been so broke the past few months.
> I hope u are all doing well everywhere you all are!!


Awww we missed you too msloKablue13.  Hope 2017 is exceptional and will bring you lots of jade too.


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thanks JadedJae. It was Siberian nephrite. It was a mix of white, cream and browns. I hope Allan has more. Apparently he cut two bangles. One he immediately knew he could not continue with and mine he somewhat finished only to realize there is a fracture. Such is the delicate nature of working with Jade I guess.


Don't worry 2boys Allan will definitely come thru for you.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> Don't worry 2boys Allan will definitely come thru for you.


I think so Silver Mom. - I just have to be patient lol I really appreciate Allan's honesty. He sent me a pic of the bangle he made for me. From what I can see it is "done" but because there is a fracture he said he will keep looking for another piece. Some sellers may have just sent it. I'm not even sure if the fracture would have even been enough to bother me but again there is something to be said about honesty and integrity. The gorgeous pieces he made for you and others have made me confident in his work and he certainly has my trust.


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> I think so Silver Mom. - I just have to be patient lol I really appreciate Allan's honesty. He sent me a pic of the bangle he made for me. From what I can see it is "done" but because there is a fracture he said he will keep looking for another piece. Some sellers may have just sent it. I'm not even sure if the fracture would have even been enough to bother me but again there is something to be said about honesty and integrity. The gorgeous pieces he made for you and others have made me confident in his work and he certainly has my trust.


Yes 2 boys.  Better to get one without fracture.  You want to be able to pass this piece of art down to another family member one day.  I know you will be happy in the end.


----------



## Silver Mom

Ringing in a bright new year 2017 with a bright color.  Happy new year everybody.  P.S.  Please excuse my persian cat Sunny's pieces of fur all over my bangle because I just love to cuddle with him.  LOL


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> Ringing in a bright new year 2017 with a bright color.  Happy new year everybody.  P.S.  Please excuse my persian cat Sunny's pieces of fur all over my bangle because I just love to cuddle with him.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3565938


STUNNING. I love that it a princess. In this case I think the princess cut works even better with the colour because it is so pretty and almost delicate looking.


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> STUNNING. I love that it a princess. In this case I think the princess cut works even better with the colour because it is so pretty and almost delicate looking.


Awww thank you 2 boys.  I am sure looking forward to your upcoming bangle from Allan.  I think it will be ABSOLUTELY STUNNING!


----------



## JadedJae

Sent this for resizing a little larger and she just came back today! [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

JadedJae said:


> View attachment 3566561
> 
> 
> Sent this for resizing a little larger and she just came back today! [emoji4]



Looks great on you JadedJae! How much bigger did they resize your bangle? I'm guessing your jeweller would have had to carve out a millimetre or two from the inner diameter and then re polish.


----------



## JadedJae

2boys_jademommy said:


> Looks great on you JadedJae! How much bigger did they resize your bangle? I'm guessing your jeweller would have had to carve out a millimetre or two from the inner diameter and then re polish.



Thanks jademommy! You're right, they took out another millimetre from the internal diameter as it was really kinda tight after i bought it... but because the grains are coarse (like flywings), after carving out and repolishing, some dirt got caught in crystalline pits (if that makes sense) and look like inclusions now [emoji27]

Im gonna try to buy a really fine toothbrush head and use my electric toothbrush to try and dislodge those pieces of dirt, hope it works!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Oh wow it didn't even occur to me that could happen. I'm assuming the dirt would be on the inner diameter of the bangle .... can you see it from then surface? Have you mentioned this to the jeweller because he may have a solution. Be careful with using a toothbrush. I know Jade is quite hard still be careful. Good luck with it 
The bangle is beautiful and fits very nicely on your wrist.


----------



## Silver Mom

JadedJae said:


> View attachment 3566561
> 
> 
> Sent this for resizing a little larger and she just came back today! [emoji4]


Really beautiful JJ.


----------



## JadedJae

2boys_jademommy said:


> Oh wow it didn't even occur to me that could happen. I'm assuming the dirt would be on the inner diameter of the bangle .... can you see it from then surface? Have you mentioned this to the jeweller because he may have a solution. Be careful with using a toothbrush. I know Jade is quite hard still be careful. Good luck with it
> The bangle is beautiful and fits very nicely on your wrist.



Yup, the little specks of dirt are barely visible (but still bugs me) on the internal diameter since that is where they grinded from... the jeweller said its fine to use a toothbrush but i'll be sure to be gentle, don't want to be chipping off the grains since they are coarse [emoji27]



Silver Mom said:


> Really beautiful JJ.



Thanks Silver Mom! I wished the lavender was a little stronger but i took it because i love the evenly spaced "sunbright green" patches on the bangle hehe


----------



## Cyanide Rose

JadedJae said:


> View attachment 3566561
> 
> 
> Sent this for resizing a little larger and she just came back today! [emoji4]



Beautiful bangle JJ, I can see why you kept this even with trapped residue. It is quite lovely [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Yay! I can finally see everything again. I use tpf app and it totally went blank for almost two weeks. 

I hope all the Jadies and their families had a great holiday season and got lotsa Jade pressies too [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

JadedJae said:


> View attachment 3566561
> 
> 
> Sent this for resizing a little larger and she just came back today! [emoji4]



JJ, did you get the Jeweler that made the bangle to resize it? I had no idea that you could resize them.


----------



## JadedJae

Cyanide Rose said:


> Beautiful bangle JJ, I can see why you kept this even with trapped residue. It is quite lovely [emoji4]





Cyanide Rose said:


> JJ, did you get the Jeweler that made the bangle to resize it? I had no idea that you could resize them.



Thanks Rose!

I did not manage to get a good picture though, as the lighting wasn't quite optimal. Will try to post next time once im done trying to clean out the residue 

It wasn't resized by the same seller, i sent it to another jeweller who does many of their own carved pieces and bangles inhouse and therefore they could offer such a service... of course it also depends on the bangle (i suppose it has to be of certain thickness in order to be able to grind a little) and they will have to see the actual piece to ascertain if it can be done or not [emoji4] there is also definitely the risk of cracks which they will not be responsible for, thankfully that did not happen!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

JadedJae said:


> Thanks Rose!
> 
> I did not manage to get a good picture though, as the lighting wasn't quite optimal. Will try to post next time once im done trying to clean out the residue
> 
> It wasn't resized by the same seller, i sent it to another jeweller who does many of their own carved pieces and bangles inhouse and therefore they could offer such a service... of course it also depends on the bangle (i suppose it has to be of certain thickness in order to be able to grind a little) and they will have to see the actual piece to ascertain if it can be done or not [emoji4] there is also definitely the risk of cracks which they will not be responsible for, thankfully that did not happen!



Well it is gorgeous in that photo, so I am looking forward to seeing your new photos. I hope the residue comes out easy for you [emoji4]


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi jadies!  

Here's today's jade: vintage earrings and my monkey pendant






Earrings backlit with sun


----------



## JadedJae

I was just wondering when will someone be posting next and here you are with gorgeous pics, JKP! Love the leaf detailing on those apple green cab earrings and the translucence of that pendant! 

I'm expecting to collect a new bangle plus some pendants this weekend myself and will post them once i get my hands on them [emoji51] can't wait!!

JJ


----------



## Junkenpo

Thanks Jadedjae!  It's so much fun to acquire new jade... whether that jade is actually "new" or "new-to-you". haha  I think I did my most collecting of bangles in the first year and then I started looking more at the smaller bits.  Most of the smaller pieces I have is second hand or vintage.  The earrings and the pendant were lucked upon on ebay.  

I took a chance on bidding on the pendant and it didn't go too high.  I think the seller pictures did not do it justice.  It look very gray in the seller pics but I liked how it was carved front and back and is in an 18k setting. The diamond is not the best quality but is sparkly.  When I got it, I was pleasantly surprised at how bright the green streaks were and how translucent it was. 

I can't wait to see your pics when you get your packages!


----------



## JadedJae

Junkenpo said:


> Thanks Jadedjae!  It's so much fun to acquire new jade... whether that jade is actually "new" or "new-to-you". haha  I think I did my most collecting of bangles in the first year and then I started looking more at the smaller bits.  Most of the smaller pieces I have is second hand or vintage.  The earrings and the pendant were lucked upon on ebay.
> 
> I took a chance on bidding on the pendant and it didn't go too high.  I think the seller pictures did not do it justice.  It look very gray in the seller pics but I liked how it was carved front and back and is in an 18k setting. The diamond is not the best quality but is sparkly.  When I got it, I was pleasantly surprised at how bright the green streaks were and how translucent it was.
> 
> I can't wait to see your pics when you get your packages!



I'm only into my second month of learning about jade and already bursting the wallet from buying [emoji28] never expected to start buying pendants since i don't have a habit of wearing necklaces but i'm waiting to collect two smaller icy pieces and one full green carved double-sided pendant hehehe.. Really hope this jade high-fever subsides soon!

Would love to see close up pics of your pendant if you can post them, the apple green streak looks really pretty against the translucent pale green body [emoji4]


----------



## JadedJae

Hi Jadies!

Just got a couple of smaller pieces (Ruyi, Peapod & Donut) this evening and am sharing some shots~ [emoji51]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

JadedJae congrats on your new pendants! They all look very icy and translucent. The ruyi looks like there is lavender, yellow and green in the first pic and then mostly a mint green in the second. Very nice  You must be happy with your new purchases....do you have a favouite?


----------



## JadedJae

2boys_jademommy said:


> JadedJae congrats on your new pendants! They all look very icy and translucent. The ruyi looks like there is lavender, yellow and green in the first pic and then mostly a mint green in the second. Very nice  You must be happy with your new purchases....do you have a favouite?



Thanks jademommy! They are all actually the same minty green colour but i decided to include the first shot as its interesting how the ruyi caught the background light in that myriad [emoji51] got these from a flash sale so they weren't expensive too... the ruyi's my favourite for sure!

Am going to collect a bigger pendant and a bangle tomorrow hehehe.. and expecting another two bangles which are enroute to reach next week [emoji38] hope i won't be the only one around spamming photos as i love seeing everyone else's amazing collections!


----------



## blktauna

LOL I will be adding presently. It's just a drama for me to get the pix up 
I'm sad I haven't been to Hong Kong recently because I need a new Jade ring and bracelet.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

JadedJae said:


> Thanks jademommy! They are all actually the same minty green colour but i decided to include the first shot as its interesting how the ruyi caught the background light in that myriad [emoji51] got these from a flash sale so they weren't expensive too... the ruyi's my favourite for sure!
> 
> Am going to collect a bigger pendant and a bangle tomorrow hehehe.. and expecting another two bangles which are enroute to reach next week [emoji38] hope i won't be the only one around spamming photos as i love seeing everyone else's amazing collections!



That's awesome - would love to see pics when you get your new bangle and pendant. Keep the pictures coming
The ruyi would be my fave out of the three as well.


----------



## Junkenpo

Wow jadedjae!  Those are really lovely pendants.  Really nice translucency! Can't wait to see the rest of your haul. 

blktauna:  can't wait to see you get your stuff uploaded!


----------



## Junkenpo

Here's another pic of my monkey pendant!  low lighting conditions, sorry!


----------



## JadedJae

Junkenpo said:


> Here's another pic of my monkey pendant!  low lighting conditions, sorry!



That monkey is just too cute!!! Looks like it is perched on a giant ruyi~~ thats adorable hahaha!


----------



## dster1

Wow I haven't been logged on in a while and have so much catching up to do. But I had a general question for you jadies: what is a reasonable amount I should expect to spend on a jade bangle? I was recently in Hong Kong with my in laws and decided to check out some bangles at the big chains like Luk Fook and the starting range was about $10k usd. I'm no expert and didn't feel a strong connection with any particular piece so didn't feel comfortable spending that amount of money even at a reputable seller.


----------



## Junkenpo

dster1 said:


> Wow I haven't been logged on in a while and have so much catching up to do. But I had a general question for you jadies: what is a reasonable amount I should expect to spend on a jade bangle? I was recently in Hong Kong with my in laws and decided to check out some bangles at the big chains like Luk Fook and the starting range was about $10k usd. I'm no expert and didn't feel a strong connection with any particular piece so didn't feel comfortable spending that amount of money even at a reputable seller.



Hi dster1!  "Reasonable amount"  really depends on what quality of jade you are looking for.  I've paid as little as $18 usd (that's bangle +shipping) and up to mid-$2k usd and I've been satisfied at both ends of the spectrum.  Would I spend more?  lol  I probably would if I could and if I had a connection to the jade.  I think it's important to really love and want to wear the jewelry when any larger amounts of money are spent. 

Can you find pics of the quality type you are considering?  Some jadies here might be able to comment about comparison shopping.


----------



## JadedJae

dster1 said:


> Wow I haven't been logged on in a while and have so much catching up to do. But I had a general question for you jadies: what is a reasonable amount I should expect to spend on a jade bangle? I was recently in Hong Kong with my in laws and decided to check out some bangles at the big chains like Luk Fook and the starting range was about $10k usd. I'm no expert and didn't feel a strong connection with any particular piece so didn't feel comfortable spending that amount of money even at a reputable seller.





Junkenpo said:


> Hi dster1!  "Reasonable amount"  really depends on what quality of jade you are looking for.  I've paid as little as $18 usd (that's bangle +shipping) and up to mid-$2k usd and I've been satisfied at both ends of the spectrum.  Would I spend more?  lol  I probably would if I could and if I had a connection to the jade.  I think it's important to really love and want to wear the jewelry when any larger amounts of money are spent.
> 
> Can you find pics of the quality type you are considering?  Some jadies here might be able to comment about comparison shopping.



Hi dster1! I absolutely agree with JKP, as in my humble opinion "reasonable amount" to spend on a jade bangle is relative to everyone's own budget and perceived value against cost, and most importantly how each piece of jade makes you feel [emoji5] i would absolutely love to spend $10k on jade but thats just way out of my purchasing power [emoji14][emoji14]

Given, there are different qualities and factors to consider when evaluating the market value of each bangle depending on colour, texture, translucency, etc but to me the important thing is to get the piece which i personally love and perceive to be the best value for money and within my means.

Luk Fook definitely instills confidence when buying quality jade in HK and you can expect to pay for the service and everything else that comes from shopping at a higher-end jewellery retailer [emoji51]

I'm sure the other more experienced Jadies can share their opinions and knowledge as I've also learned so much from all of them in the past month, i may not be much help since im new but would surely love to see some pics of the jade bangle(s) that you're considering to purchase!


----------



## dster1

JadedJae said:


> Hi dster1! I absolutely agree with JKP, as in my humble opinion "reasonable amount" to spend on a jade bangle is relative to everyone's own budget and perceived value against cost, and most importantly how each piece of jade makes you feel [emoji5] i would absolutely love to spend $10k on jade but thats just way out of my purchasing power [emoji14][emoji14]
> 
> Given, there are different qualities and factors to consider when evaluating the market value of each bangle depending on colour, texture, translucency, etc but to me the important thing is to get the piece which i personally love and perceive to be the best value for money and within my means.
> 
> Luk Fook definitely instills confidence when buying quality jade in HK and you can expect to pay for the service and everything else that comes from shopping at a higher-end jewellery retailer [emoji51]
> 
> I'm sure the other more experienced Jadies can share their opinions and knowledge as I've also learned so much from all of them in the past month, i may not be much help since im new but would surely love to see some pics of the jade bangle(s) that you're considering to purchase!



Thank you both for the gut check! I've been eyeing some pieces from ultimate jadeite but would really love to see and feel them in person. I'm located in NYC but don't know of any reputable sellers aside from the high end retailers.


----------



## JadedJae

Apologies for spamming the thread but as promised, here are a few shots of the bangle and pendant that I terrorized my piggy bank this month for:










Its my first princess cut bangle and i absolutely love it [emoji16] Which side of the bangle do you Jadies prefer? The more spaced out green patches (first pic below) or the side where they seem to swirl around (second pic)? I can't seem to make up my mind on which side i would like to look at daily, and i can't keep switching sides as it hurts quite badly to put on due to a smaller-than-usual diameter [emoji26]


----------



## dster1

JadedJae said:


> Apologies for spamming the thread but as promised, here are a few shots of the bangle and pendant that I terrorized my piggy bank this month for:
> 
> View attachment 3573418
> 
> View attachment 3573419
> 
> View attachment 3573426
> 
> View attachment 3573420
> 
> 
> Its my first princess cut bangle and i absolutely love it [emoji16] Which side of the bangle do you Jadies prefer? The more spaced out green patches (first pic below) or the side where they seem to swirl around (second pic)? I can't seem to make up my mind on which side i would like to look at daily, and i can't keep switching sides as it hurts quite badly to put on due to a smaller-than-usual diameter [emoji26]
> 
> View attachment 3573433
> 
> View attachment 3573435



I love your bangle!! Would you mind sharing the seller? Personally, I like the softer swirly side more. It I can definitely see why you're having a hard time deciding. My first bangle was a princess but now I'm thinking I might want a D shaped for more frequent wear. Did you get a small diameter for your princess?


----------



## Storm Spirit

dster1 said:


> Wow I haven't been logged on in a while and have so much catching up to do. But I had a general question for you jadies: what is a reasonable amount I should expect to spend on a jade bangle? I was recently in Hong Kong with my in laws and decided to check out some bangles at the big chains like Luk Fook and the starting range was about $10k usd. I'm no expert and didn't feel a strong connection with any particular piece so didn't feel comfortable spending that amount of money even at a reputable seller.



The price of jade really depends on the piece but in general, I wouldn't recommend buying jade from large chains such as Luk Fook/Chow Sang Sang/Chow Tai Fook as the markup on jade is immense. IMO these jewellers are best for buying 24 carat gold pieces, since you know that they're selling the real deal. Your best bet is probably to ask a jade savvy friend to take you around the jade market (assuming there is one) so you can get a better idea of what's on offer, and the variety of jade avaiable at various price points.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

JadedJae said:


> Apologies for spamming the thread but as promised, here are a few shots of the bangle and pendant that I terrorized my piggy bank this month for:
> 
> View attachment 3573418
> 
> View attachment 3573419
> 
> View attachment 3573426
> 
> View attachment 3573420
> 
> 
> Its my first princess cut bangle and i absolutely love it [emoji16] Which side of the bangle do you Jadies prefer? The more spaced out green patches (first pic below) or the side where they seem to swirl around (second pic)? I can't seem to make up my mind on which side i would like to look at daily, and i can't keep switching sides as it hurts quite badly to put on due to a smaller-than-usual diameter [emoji26]
> 
> View attachment 3573433
> 
> View attachment 3573435



Your new pieces look great! Such vibrant green on both your pendant and bangle. As for which side... I like the softer swirly side more I'm sure you will enjoy wearing your new bangle because as it spins throughout the day you will see the pretty swirls of green as well as a calm side of icy white


----------



## JadedJae

dster1 said:


> I love your bangle!! Would you mind sharing the seller? Personally, I like the softer swirly side more. It I can definitely see why you're having a hard time deciding. My first bangle was a princess but now I'm thinking I might want a D shaped for more frequent wear. Did you get a small diameter for your princess?



Thank you dster1 - I got it from an offline seller locally actually, and she does not do international online selling [emoji28] i didnt specifically get a smaller diameter, just so happened that this was shown to me and i knew i had to get it even if it was a couple of mm smaller - managed to fit it in but its not gonna come off easily!

Did you manage to get pics of any bangles you are keen on in HK?



2boys_jademommy said:


> Your new pieces look great! Such vibrant green on both your pendant and bangle. As for which side... I like the softer swirly side more I'm sure you will enjoy wearing your new bangle because as it spins throughout the day you will see the pretty swirls of green as well as a calm side of icy white



Thanks jademommy! Its the green that broke the bank.. hahaha... Im also leaning towards the swirly side as i do like looking at evenly spaced-out things (OCD..? Lol), will try both sides and see how it works [emoji4]


----------



## Junkenpo

JadedJae said:


> Apologies for spamming the thread but as promised, here are a few shots of the bangle and pendant that I terrorized my piggy bank this month for:


*picking my jaw up off the floor*  Those are amazing!  That green/white on your bangle is my FAVE combo, especially in a princess. I'm so envious! Seriously... that is what I wanted Smoke to look more like. What size bangle is it?  That pendant is a lovely carving, too. I love small carved bits. 



Storm Spirit said:


> The price of jade really depends on the piece but in general, I wouldn't recommend buying jade from large chains such as Luk Fook/Chow Sang Sang/Chow Tai Fook as the markup on jade is immense. IMO these jewellers are best for buying 24 carat gold pieces, since you know that they're selling the real deal. Your best bet is probably to ask a jade savvy friend to take you around the jade market (assuming there is one) so you can get a better idea of what's on offer, and the variety of jade avaiable at various price points.



Hi Storm Spirit!  It makes me really happy when I see you posting in the thread, I always learn so much when you stop in!


----------



## Storm Spirit

Junkenpo said:


> *picking my jaw up off the floor*  Those are amazing!  That green/white on your bangle is my FAVE combo, especially in a princess. I'm so envious! Seriously... that is what I wanted Smoke to look more like. What size bangle is it?  That pendant is a lovely carving, too. I love small carved bits.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Storm Spirit!  It makes me really happy when I see you posting in the thread, I always learn so much when you stop in!



Aww, thank you Jukenpo, you're too kind!  I do hop in from time to time, but I've been feeling somewhat deflated after trying for years (and failing) to find a lavender princess, and as a result have somewhat lost interest in jade. I'm still keeping my eye out for one, just not actively searching - it's very unlikely to happen unless I visit China myself, and I haven't had the opportunity to go yet.


----------



## JadedJae

Junkenpo said:


> *picking my jaw up off the floor*  Those are amazing!  That green/white on your bangle is my FAVE combo, especially in a princess. I'm so envious! Seriously... that is what I wanted Smoke to look more like. What size bangle is it?  That pendant is a lovely carving, too. I love small carved bits.
> 
> Thanks JKP! D shapes feel slightly more comfortable to wear but i must agree that i prefer the look of princess bangles too [emoji4] this one is slightly icy but nowhere as translucent as Smoke though! I was sold on the bright green and love how the white isn't greyish-toned. Its around 57mm i think, managed to get it on but im dreading trying to remove it as its definitely going to hurt quite a fair bit even with oil/soap [emoji28]
> 
> The pendant is quite nicely carved on both sides, this is the other side of it:


----------



## JadedJae

Hi Jadies,

So i tried removing the bangle today and it was a terrible process... tried it with soap and chickened out once i got to the base of my hand (where the hand bone is connected to the wrist) as i felt like i was trying to dislocate my hand on purpose [emoji26] rested it for awhile then tried again, took a deep breath and forced myself to yank and drag it out! It finally came out but for the next 10mins the sides of my hand were tingly and sorta numb [emoji28] 

I really think its like actually nearer to a 56 than a 57 (on my D cuts im like a 59-60) and while i really really love the princess + the colour combo, i dont want to be damaging my hand trying to put it on and taking it off.. sigh what a pity (


----------



## Junkenpo

JadedJae said:


> Hi Jadies,
> 
> So i tried removing the bangle today and it was a terrible process... tried it with soap and chickened out once i got to the base of my hand (where the hand bone is connected to the wrist) as i felt like i was trying to dislocate my hand on purpose [emoji26] rested it for awhile then tried again, took a deep breath and forced myself to yank and drag it out! It finally came out but for the next 10mins the sides of my hand were tingly and sorta numb [emoji28]
> 
> I really think its like actually nearer to a 56 than a 57 (on my D cuts im like a 59-60) and while i really really love the princess + the colour combo, i dont want to be damaging my hand trying to put it on and taking it off.. sigh what a pity (



Ouch!  My sympathies... that's how it was for me with PL on the right hand.  I was stuck wearing her nearly a month before I just dealt with it. Stuck my hand in a bucket of ice till it was numb, lathered my hand in lotion, crouched by my dresser so my arm was above my heart, used the edge of my dresser to provide pressure and just pulled down. She came off, but like you said, tingles.  I've never put her on my right again.  I can get her on/off on the left, but my right is more meaty and less flexible.  I only wear Smoke on the right now. She's a 52.  On my left, I can go down to a 50 in a princess.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

JadedJae said:


> Hi Jadies,
> 
> So i tried removing the bangle today and it was a terrible process... tried it with soap and chickened out once i got to the base of my hand (where the hand bone is connected to the wrist) as i felt like i was trying to dislocate my hand on purpose [emoji26] rested it for awhile then tried again, took a deep breath and forced myself to yank and drag it out! It finally came out but for the next 10mins the sides of my hand were tingly and sorta numb [emoji28]
> 
> I really think its like actually nearer to a 56 than a 57 (on my D cuts im like a 59-60) and while i really really love the princess + the colour combo, i dont want to be damaging my hand trying to put it on and taking it off.. sigh what a pity (


Ouch that sounds painful! I'm glad you managed to get it off. I've never had that happen to me but I have a low pain tolerance and so I will not wear a very tight fitting bangle. I'm fine having a slightly larger gap between my bangle and wrist. Will you exchnagenfor a larger bangle. You probably need to go up 2 mm.


----------



## JadedJae

Junkenpo said:


> Ouch!  My sympathies... that's how it was for me with PL on the right hand.  I was stuck wearing her nearly a month before I just dealt with it. Stuck my hand in a bucket of ice till it was numb, lathered my hand in lotion, crouched by my dresser so my arm was above my heart, used the edge of my dresser to provide pressure and just pulled down. She came off, but like you said, tingles.  I've never put her on my right again.  I can get her on/off on the left, but my right is more meaty and less flexible.  I only wear Smoke on the right now. She's a 52.  On my left, I can go down to a 50 in a princess.



Yeah that reminded me of your PL incident, though thankfully i could do it without icing or using my dresser for support, i can totally imagine how painful that must have been!



2boys_jademommy said:


> Ouch that sounds painful! I'm glad you managed to get it off. I've never had that happen to me but I have a low pain tolerance and so I will not wear a very tight fitting bangle. I'm fine having a slightly larger gap between my bangle and wrist. Will you exchnagenfor a larger bangle. You probably need to go up 2 mm.



I'm so glad i managed to get it off without too many bruises too, dont think ill ever be putting it on again since i would like to keep my hands attached to my body~ 

Am gonna probably switch for something bigger, its just sad cuz its such a beauty though!


----------



## Toto too

JadedJae said:


> Yeah that reminded me of your PL incident, though thankfully i could do it without icing or using my dresser for support, i can totally imagine how painful that must have been!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad i managed to get it off without too many bruises too, dont think ill ever be putting it on again since i would like to keep my hands attached to my body~
> 
> Am gonna probably switch for something bigger, its just sad cuz its such a beauty though!



Windex works really good at removing jewelry.  It makes your skin slick, but doesn't leave any residue on jewelry.  I've used it for my bangles, and it works really well on tight rings.


----------



## leamb

Hello fellow Jadies, it's my first time heading to Hong Kong today and I'm wondering if anyone here has recommendations for lavender Jade bangles there? I've read that the big branches are extremely overpriced so i should be looking elsewhere, but I'm unsure where else to look! Jade market? 
30 weeks pregnant and hoping to score a pretty princess bangle as a push present to myself


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

leamb said:


> Hello fellow Jadies, it's my first time heading to Hong Kong today and I'm wondering if anyone here has recommendations for lavender Jade bangles there? I've read that the big branches are extremely overpriced so i should be looking elsewhere, but I'm unsure where else to look! Jade market?
> 30 weeks pregnant and hoping to score a pretty princess bangle as a push present to myself


Hi Leann congratulations! I think a lavender bangle would be a perfect push present. I wasn't into Jade when I had my boys and so I got pearl and diamond earrings for my first and a diamond pendant when I had my second. I'm sorry I can not help with where to shop but personally I would rather go with the bigger name stores like Luk Fook and "overpay" than chance it. Having said that if you do get recommendations then by all means go eleshwre because the mark up at places such as Luk Fook are higher. I've heard the Jade market in Hong Kong is a feast for the eyes but you have to be careful as many vendors are selling treated Jade. Enjoy your trip and be sure to let us know if you do find a pretty lavender bangle


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Oops I'm sorry Leamb for misspelling your name in my previous post!


----------



## leamb

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Leann congratulations! I think a lavender bangle would be a perfect push present. I wasn't into Jade when I had my boys and so I got pearl and diamond earrings for my first and a diamond pendant when I had my second. I'm sorry I can not help with where to shop but personally I would rather go with the bigger name stores like Luk Fook and "overpay" than chance it. Having said that if you do get recommendations then by all means go eleshwre because the mark up at places such as Luk Fook are higher. I've heard the Jade market in Hong Kong is a feast for the eyes but you have to be careful as many vendors are selling treated Jade. Enjoy your trip and be sure to let us know if you do find a pretty lavender bangle



Hello there! Thanks for your reply. Yes I read about Luk Fook, but someone here said that the minimum price was like a whopping US$10,000 for a good bangle so that's wayyyy out of my budget haha.  The problem is I'm still relatively new to Jade so I can't tell the difference between treated and non treated. I'll keep you guys updated if I chance upon anything good!

Until then i'll hope for someone here to help me out


----------



## Redkoi01

Today I bought a really green I believe grade A princess bangle from an old Chinese woman who told me she bought it 15 years ago and never worn it because it was too small. I love it!! Has a pretty very high chime.


----------



## Redkoi01

Here two more photos


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

leamb said:


> Hello there! Thanks for your reply. Yes I read about Luk Fook, but someone here said that the minimum price was like a whopping US$10,000 for a good bangle so that's wayyyy out of my budget haha.  The problem is I'm still relatively new to Jade so I can't tell the difference between treated and non treated. I'll keep you guys updated if I chance upon anything good!
> 
> Until then i'll hope for someone here to help me out


Tha would be out of my budget too but other than Luk Fook there are other more established businesses. I'm not familiar with the Jade stores in HK. I just meant that you may want to go with a reputable store unless you get recommendations from someone you know. I'm sure will you will find something. Good luck!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> Here two more photos


 
Hi RedKoi! I love your new bangle. Love that it's a dainty princess and that candy green is lovely  It's meant to be yours as it fits you well and looks good with those beads. Missed you here - glad to see you and your new bangle


----------



## Redkoi01

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi RedKoi! I love your new bangle. Love that it's a dainty princess and that candy green is lovely  It's meant to be yours as it fits you well and looks good with those beads. Missed you here - glad to see you and your new bangle


Thank you


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

hello sisters!!!
I've been popping on and off looking at all your pretty bangles and such.
I just got my $20 everyday bangle because I cracked SpringSuperGreen on Christmas eve. I was pissed...so now she ll have to go to Churk to get banded....he did give me some great ideas and I'm happy and can't wait to send her off.
this new bangle I bargained down to $20....I'm glad I did...it's the wrong size!!! they told me it was 60mm (my size is 59-60mm) and it's a damn 57 or even 56mm!!!
when I got it I was so excited  (as I always am when I get jade purchases!!) and although it looked small, I thought I would see if it indeed was. It slid right on and as soon as it passed "that bone" I thought to myself--"uh oh....this is no bueno....looks like we're stuck together for life lil chick" (the bangle)
the seller told me they would refund my $$ but I told them--"how...I don't think I can get it off...it's on for the long haul.."
So while I do like the color and everything..  I'm also someone who switches out her bangles kinda often...I also color coordinate them (I'm weird like that lol..)
but anyway...her name is Princess Pea ...because she's a weird pea green....
so much for color coordinating now


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Redkoi01 said:


> Today I bought a really green I believe grade A princess bangle from an old Chinese woman who told me she bought it 15 years ago and never worn it because it was too small. I love it!! Has a pretty very high chime.


I have 1 of those!!!!! the place I bought it from...they said they ve had them since the 90s....and i ve been looking at this particular store since around that time (I fell in love with jade bangles at age 13/14) and they sure aren't lying. it's cool out the jade from even 2o yrs ago is different from what they have now.
I ama big fan of the princess cut(shaped) bangled. to me, they are soo comfortable!!!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Junkenpo said:


> Ouch!  My sympathies... that's how it was for me with PL on the right hand.  I was stuck wearing her nearly a month before I just dealt with it. Stuck my hand in a bucket of ice till it was numb, lathered my hand in lotion, crouched by my dresser so my arm was above my heart, used the edge of my dresser to provide pressure and just pulled down. She came off, but like you said, tingles.  I've never put her on my right again.  I can get her on/off on the left, but my right is more meaty and less flexible.  I only wear Smoke on the right now. She's a 52.  On my left, I can go down to a 50 in a princess.


I wish I was tiny like you!!! a 52??!!! whoa...dang girl....that is a small bangle!!!! and I'm all big bangle sized at 59!!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Redkoi01 said:


> Here two more photos





ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> hello sisters!!!
> I've been popping on and off looking at all your pretty bangles and such.
> I just got my $20 everyday bangle because I cracked SpringSuperGreen on Christmas eve. I was pissed...so now she ll have to go to Churk to get banded....he did give me some great ideas and I'm happy and can't wait to send her off.
> this new bangle I bargained down to $20....I'm glad I did...it's the wrong size!!! they told me it was 60mm (my size is 59-60mm) and it's a damn 57 or even 56mm!!!
> when I got it I was so excited  (as I always am when I get jade purchases!!) and although it looked small, I thought I would see if it indeed was. It slid right on and as soon as it passed "that bone" I thought to myself--"uh oh....this is no bueno....looks like we're stuck together for life lil chick" (the bangle)
> the seller told me they would refund my $$ but I told them--"how...I don't think I can get it off...it's on for the long haul.."
> So while I do like the color and everything..  I'm also someone who switches out her bangles kinda often...I also color coordinate them (I'm weird like that lol..)
> but anyway...her name is Princess Pea ...because she's a weird pea green....
> so much for color coordinating now



It's gorgeous Red! Nice find [emoji4]

MsLB, it looks pretty on you [emoji5] I love the color combination.  Sorry about your other bangle.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

dster1 said:


> Wow I haven't been logged on in a while and have so much catching up to do. But I had a general question for you jadies: what is a reasonable amount I should expect to spend on a jade bangle? I was recently in Hong Kong with my in laws and decided to check out some bangles at the big chains like Luk Fook and the starting range was about $10k usd. I'm no expert and didn't feel a strong connection with any particular piece so didn't feel comfortable spending that amount of money even at a reputable seller.


same here---my least expensive bangle is 1 of my favs...it is thin....and it was $10
I love a good deal....my grandma Rachel always raised me to bargain....and i feel lost if I don't get at least a couple bucks off a purchase.
I thought about spending 10k on a bangle last year.....but I put braces on 2 of my kids teeth instead......*sniff.....
I'm still sad about that.
kids.....they ll nail ya everytime


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

JadedJae said:


> Apologies for spamming the thread but as promised, here are a few shots of the bangle and pendant that I terrorized my piggy bank this month for:
> 
> View attachment 3573418
> 
> View attachment 3573419
> 
> View attachment 3573426
> 
> View attachment 3573420
> 
> 
> Its my first princess cut bangle and i absolutely love it [emoji16] Which side of the bangle do you Jadies prefer? The more spaced out green patches (first pic below) or the side where they seem to swirl around (second pic)? I can't seem to make up my mind on which side i would like to look at daily, and i can't keep switching sides as it hurts quite badly to put on due to a smaller-than-usual diameter [emoji26]
> 
> View attachment 3573433
> 
> View attachment 3573435


holay smokes!!!!
that bangle is tha bomb!!! I'm in love!! I love that shape too!!!! soo pretty!!.
and thr pendant is also!!!!.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Cyanide Rose said:


> It's gorgeous Red! Nice find [emoji4]
> 
> MsLB, it looks pretty on you [emoji5] I love the color combination.  Sorry about your other bangle.


@Cyanide Rose --- hey thanks girl....
I am super sad about spring green....she was one of my favs....especially because she's a princess... I love my d shapeds....don't get my wrong...but I absolutely love my princess bangles.   
I ll have to post a cracked pic.the ones I took for Churk... 
**sniff....I wish I could wear her cracked but that would make me a special kind of stupid ....taking chances that she would end up in pieces lol...


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Storm Spirit said:


> Aww, thank you Jukenpo, you're too kind!  I do hop in from time to time, but I've been feeling somewhat deflated after trying for years (and failing) to find a lavender princess, and as a result have somewhat lost interest in jade. I'm still keeping my eye out for one, just not actively searching - it's very unlikely to happen unless I visit China myself, and I haven't had the opportunity to go yet.


I ve seen SCADS of lavenders recently....they are around $500--1800 usd....
I am sad since I don't have that much to spend on a bangle at the moment....tried to tell my hubbs it would be an investment and he kinda rolled his eyes at me lol!!


----------



## teagansmum

Hello Jadies and Happy New Year!! I haven't been on in ages due to many changes and just had my gall bladder out on Friday which has given me some time to pop on. I haven't been jade hunting in a while, but Jade4me knew I was searching for a thick chubby Princess (12mm thick) and she showed me this one. I'm so happy to announce the arrival of "Granny"! She goes from light green, to lavender blue grey with honey spots, in different lighting and feels so calming. I love how smooth she feels all round, with no rough spots. Took a while to get use to her weight, but I've been sleeping with her on and she's so comfortable.  Here is a photo taken in the car..


----------



## Cyanide Rose

teagansmum said:


> Hello Jadies and Happy New Year!! I haven't been on in ages due to many changes and just had my gall bladder out on Friday which has given me some time to pop on. I haven't been jade hunting in a while, but Jade4me knew I was searching for a thick chubby Princess (12mm thick) and she showed me this one. I'm so happy to announce the arrival of "Granny"! She goes from light green, to lavender blue grey with honey spots, in different lighting and feels so calming. I love how smooth she feels all round, with no rough spots. Took a while to get use to her weight, but I've been sleeping with her on and she's so comfortable.  Here is a photo taken in the car..



It's amazingly beautiful! [emoji173] the honey spots [emoji5]


----------



## crosso

Hi jadies! Just popping by to share a pic of my new carved, 14k hinged black nephrite bangle. I am quite pleased with it!
I have one more green nephrite hinged on the way and will share a pic when it arrives. 
Most of my collection is jadeite and I only had one hinged bangle, so thought these two new ones round it out nicely. 
Hope you are all well![emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> Hello Jadies and Happy New Year!! I haven't been on in ages due to many changes and just had my gall bladder out on Friday which has given me some time to pop on. I haven't been jade hunting in a while, but Jade4me knew I was searching for a thick chubby Princess (12mm thick) and she showed me this one. I'm so happy to announce the arrival of "Granny"! She goes from light green, to lavender blue grey with honey spots, in different lighting and feels so calming. I love how smooth she feels all round, with no rough spots. Took a while to get use to her weight, but I've been sleeping with her on and she's so comfortable.  Here is a photo taken in the car..


Hi Tea! Hope your are recovering well. Granny is pretty lol I made myself laugh typing this  I really like the honey spots!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> View attachment 3580513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi jadies! Just popping by to share a pic of my new carved, 14k hinged black nephrite bangle. I am quite pleased with it!
> I have one more green nephrite hinged on the way and will share a pic when it arrives.
> Most of my collection is jadeite and I only had one hinged bangle, so thought these two new ones round it out nicely.
> Hope you are all well![emoji4]


Hi Crosso! The yellow gold looks so elegantly paired with the black nephrite. Its gorgeous!!


----------



## crosso

teagansmum said:


> Hello Jadies and Happy New Year!! I haven't been on in ages due to many changes and just had my gall bladder out on Friday which has given me some time to pop on. I haven't been jade hunting in a while, but Jade4me knew I was searching for a thick chubby Princess (12mm thick) and she showed me this one. I'm so happy to announce the arrival of "Granny"! She goes from light green, to lavender blue grey with honey spots, in different lighting and feels so calming. I love how smooth she feels all round, with no rough spots. Took a while to get use to her weight, but I've been sleeping with her on and she's so comfortable.  Here is a photo taken in the car..


Nice! Congrats, Tea! I like a fat princess too, sometimes, it feels very weighty on the,wrist and grounding somehow. So sorry to hear about your surgery! Hope you recover quickly!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> hello sisters!!!
> I've been popping on and off looking at all your pretty bangles and such.
> I just got my $20 everyday bangle because I cracked SpringSuperGreen on Christmas eve. I was pissed...so now she ll have to go to Churk to get banded....he did give me some great ideas and I'm happy and can't wait to send her off.
> this new bangle I bargained down to $20....I'm glad I did...it's the wrong size!!! they told me it was 60mm (my size is 59-60mm) and it's a damn 57 or even 56mm!!!
> when I got it I was so excited  (as I always am when I get jade purchases!!) and although it looked small, I thought I would see if it indeed was. It slid right on and as soon as it passed "that bone" I thought to myself--"uh oh....this is no bueno....looks like we're stuck together for life lil chick" (the bangle)
> the seller told me they would refund my $$ but I told them--"how...I don't think I can get it off...it's on for the long haul.."
> So while I do like the color and everything..  I'm also someone who switches out her bangles kinda often...I also color coordinate them (I'm weird like that lol..)
> but anyway...her name is Princess Pea ...because she's a weird pea green....
> so much for color coordinating now


Ms Blue Im sorry to hear about your Spring Super Green bangle. Your new one is very sweet As pretty as Princess Pea is I do hope you are able to remove her because I know the feeling of not wanting a "forever stuck" bangle even if it is a lovely one. For now enjoy having the bangle on you.


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Crosso! The yellow gold looks so elegantly paired with the black nephrite. Its gorgeous!!


Thanks 2boys_jademommy! This one feels dressier than my normal black jadeite one, so I probably won't wear it quite as much. I don't dress that elegantly every day!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Thanks 2boys_jademommy! This one feels dressier than my normal black jadeite one, so I probably won't wear it quite as much. I don't dress that elegantly every day!


I bet it would look perfect with sweaters and jeans - somehow I think it would work well with Fall/ Winter casual but perhaps not with shorts and tee lol Enjoy wearing it!!


----------



## JadedJae

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> hello sisters!!!
> I've been popping on and off looking at all your pretty bangles and such.
> I just got my $20 everyday bangle because I cracked SpringSuperGreen on Christmas eve. I was pissed...so now she ll have to go to Churk to get banded....he did give me some great ideas and I'm happy and can't wait to send her off.
> this new bangle I bargained down to $20....I'm glad I did...it's the wrong size!!! they told me it was 60mm (my size is 59-60mm) and it's a damn 57 or even 56mm!!!
> when I got it I was so excited  (as I always am when I get jade purchases!!) and although it looked small, I thought I would see if it indeed was. It slid right on and as soon as it passed "that bone" I thought to myself--"uh oh....this is no bueno....looks like we're stuck together for life lil chick" (the bangle)
> the seller told me they would refund my $$ but I told them--"how...I don't think I can get it off...it's on for the long haul.."
> So while I do like the color and everything..  I'm also someone who switches out her bangles kinda often...I also color coordinate them (I'm weird like that lol..)
> but anyway...her name is Princess Pea ...because she's a weird pea green....
> so much for color coordinating now



Hi ms_lb13,

Thats a really pretty colour that complements your skin tone, the bangle width looks just about right too  it sounds like a really good deal! 

I COMPLETELY understand how you're feeling right now as I'm a 59-60mm too and the bright green wispy / white bangle I got was sold to me as a 57mm and I happily popped it in without thinking - it took 20 mins to get it in and removing it was a totally different feat all together!

I had 3 pretty bad bruises around the "bone" and knuckle area for a few days and when I measured it, that was probably a 55.5-56mm at best [emoji26] still recovering from taking it out but I like switching arm candy too so I had to get to removing it sooner or later lol!


----------



## elizabethtwrs

My new embellished jade ring. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

elizabethtwrs said:


> My new embellished jade ring. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3580814


Wow what a fun and bold design! It's cool that you wear it on your index finger - looks great on your hand I like the little gem stones in the centre of the flowers.


----------



## crosso

crosso said:


> View attachment 3580513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi jadies! Just popping by to share a pic of my new carved, 14k hinged black nephrite bangle. I am quite pleased with it!
> I have one more green nephrite hinged on the way and will share a pic when it arrives.
> Most of my collection is jadeite and I only had one hinged bangle, so thought these two new ones round it out nicely.
> Hope you are all well![emoji4]


UPDATE: Sad to report that back it goes. It's very pretty, but felt a little light to me. Even with the gold, the SG should be somewhat close to the 2.95 of nephrite.  Nope. This one was 2.4, which is close to the 2.5-2.7 of onyx, considering the inclusion of gold in the bangle. I politely reported my finding to the seller and asked if he had any gemological report or jeweler appraisal that would establish it as nephrite. I offered to keep it because it is pretty, but at about half the price I paid, which was more than fair, as onyx does not command nearly the price that nice nephrite does. He immediately asked me to return, which I'm also happy to do. 
We frequently discuss fake or treated jadeite on the thread, but seldom nephrite. Buyer beware, any opaque black gem can easily be misrepresented, especially when set.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> UPDATE: Sad to report that back it goes. It's very pretty, but felt a little light to me. Even with the gold, the SG should be somewhat close to the 2.95 of nephrite.  Nope. This one was 2.4, which is close to the 2.5-2.7 of onyx, considering the inclusion of gold in the bangle. I politely reported my finding to the seller and asked if he had any gemological report or jeweler appraisal that would establish it as nephrite. I offered to keep it because it is pretty, but at about half the price I paid, which was more than fair, as onyx does not command nearly the price that nice nephrite does. He immediately asked me to return, which I'm also happy to do.
> We frequently discuss fake or treated jadeite on the thread, but seldom nephrite. Buyer beware, any opaque black gem can easily be misrepresented, especially when set.


Oh I'm sorry to hear this Crosso. At least the seller is willing to accept a return. Maybe he or she didn't even know. Thanks for the heads up that while nephrite is not usually treated it can be misrepresented. It's too bad this one did not check out and the seller didn't want to meet you half way on the price.


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> Oh I'm sorry to hear this Crosso. At least the seller is willing to accept a return. Maybe he or she didn't even know. Thanks for the heads up that while nephrite is not usually treated it can be misrepresented. It's too bad this one did not check out and the seller didn't want to meet you half way on the price.


Thanks, 2boys. Live and learn. I did note that the seller offers returns within 30 days, so didn't expect a problem, but glad he was also very polite  nonetheless. He may not have known - or he may be willing to take his chances with someone less educated and relist as the bangle nephrite once I return it. Not my problem,  but I do like to try to protect fellow jadies. If your interest and research into jade has brought you here, I figure you should be made aware of potential issues when purchasing jade.[emoji6]


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

JadedJae said:


> Hi ms_lb13,
> 
> Thats a really pretty colour that complements your skin tone, the bangle width looks just about right too  it sounds like a really good deal!
> 
> I COMPLETELY understand how you're feeling right now as I'm a 59-60mm too and the bright green wispy / white bangle I got was sold to me as a 57mm and I happily popped it in without thinking - it took 20 mins to get it in and removing it was a totally different feat all together!
> 
> I had 3 pretty bad bruises around the "bone" and knuckle area for a few days and when I measured it, that was probably a 55.5-56mm at best [emoji26] still recovering from taking it out but I like switching arm candy too so I had to get to removing it sooner or later lol!


GEEZ!!! Maybe we bought from the same seller!!!!
that's awful.
I can only imagine that would be my fate if I try to slip it off now. it's on there. I'm chunky (not a skinny woman at all) but my wrists and arms aren't really that thick lol. this bangle makes it look like they are for sure.
in the pic...my arm looks kind of red and idk why? I do have a bit of red in my skin tone...it seems more yellowish...it was thinking maybe it was because my skin is so dry lol!!!
yes....it definitely seems that some sellers have their sizes all mixed up!!! this has never happened to me ever.
thanks for the compliments!!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

crosso said:


> UPDATE: Sad to report that back it goes. It's very pretty, but felt a little light to me. Even with the gold, the SG should be somewhat close to the 2.95 of nephrite.  Nope. This one was 2.4, which is close to the 2.5-2.7 of onyx, considering the inclusion of gold in the bangle. I politely reported my finding to the seller and asked if he had any gemological report or jeweler appraisal that would establish it as nephrite. I offered to keep it because it is pretty, but at about half the price I paid, which was more than fair, as onyx does not command nearly the price that nice nephrite does. He immediately asked me to return, which I'm also happy to do.
> We frequently discuss fake or treated jadeite on the thread, but seldom nephrite. Buyer beware, any opaque black gem can easily be misrepresented, especially when set.


WOW!!!!
that isn't cool. can you mention the name.in the reputable sellers list as someone to be somewhat wary of???
that was a nice bangle too....but.no..onyx isn't the same....I wonder how it would wear in the long run? I saw a pretty rose quartz bangle but I am unsure of how these other bangles will fair in my day to day activities.
sorry your new bangle didn't pan out how it could have


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

teagansmum said:


> Hello Jadies and Happy New Year!! I haven't been on in ages due to many changes and just had my gall bladder out on Friday which has given me some time to pop on. I haven't been jade hunting in a while, but Jade4me knew I was searching for a thick chubby Princess (12mm thick) and she showed me this one. I'm so happy to announce the arrival of "Granny"! She goes from light green, to lavender blue grey with honey spots, in different lighting and feels so calming. I love how smooth she feels all round, with no rough spots. Took a while to get use to her weight, but I've been sleeping with her on and she's so comfortable.  Here is a photo taken in the car..


I love the red/how eyes spots teagansmum!!!! I love chunky bangles like this....they are so sturdy. I love translucents but opaques and opaque/translucents have a very special place in my heart for sure.. .I really dig your bangle!! I'm soo jealous!!!! I love the lavender grays a bunch!!! and the name fits her perfect!!!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

teagansmum said:


> Hello Jadies and Happy New Year!! I haven't been on in ages due to many changes and just had my gall bladder out on Friday which has given me some time to pop on. I haven't been jade hunting in a while, but Jade4me knew I was searching for a thick chubby Princess (12mm thick) and she showed me this one. I'm so happy to announce the arrival of "Granny"! She goes from light green, to lavender blue grey with honey spots, in different lighting and feels so calming. I love how smooth she feels all round, with no rough spots. Took a while to get use to her weight, but I've been sleeping with her on and she's so comfortable.  Here is a photo taken in the car..


oh and get well soon!!! gallbladder probs are no fun. I had mine out 13 yrs ago and it's weird but I love hot foods and now when I eat them the "place" where my gallbladder use to be "hurts" when I eat hot stuff (??)
it's definitely a change.
take it easy and good thoughts going your way!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

JadedJae said:


> Hi Jadies!
> 
> Just got a couple of smaller pieces (Ruyi, Peapod & Donut) this evening and am sharing some shots~ [emoji51]
> 
> View attachment 3572256
> View attachment 3572258
> View attachment 3572259
> View attachment 3572262
> View attachment 3572263


wow....these are pretty!! love the colors!!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Silver Mom said:


> Awww we missed you too msloKablue13.  Hope 2017 is exceptional and will bring you lots of jade too.


thanks Silver Mom!!
I hope your 2017 has been great so far and will continue to treat you good


----------



## Storm Spirit

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> I ve seen SCADS of lavenders recently....they are around $500--1800 usd....
> I am sad since I don't have that much to spend on a bangle at the moment....tried to tell my hubbs it would be an investment and he kinda rolled his eyes at me lol!!



I'm _incredibly_ picky for my lavender bangle; I have something very specific in mind in terms of sizing (55 - 56), thickness (10mm+ but might also consider 9.5mm+) and colour (not too vivid, but must be "watery"). Like these for example:









Sadly, everything I've had my eye on so far has been already sold, not in my size, or $10k+


----------



## Junkenpo

Morning jadies!

I love all the sharing and new jade on forum!  

I'm wearing SG today, but have been swapping out on the left quite a bit.   I also have been trying to swap out my smaller bits. I normally default to my monkey/ruyi pendant, but yesterday I wore my bigger beads choker.  (not with this tank top, though).  I love the weight of it.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Morning jadies!
> 
> I love all the sharing and new jade on forum!
> 
> I'm wearing SG today, but have been swapping out on the left quite a bit.   I also have been trying to swap out my smaller bits. I normally default to my monkey/ruyi pendant, but yesterday I wore my bigger beads choker.  (not with this tank top, though).  I love the weight of it.


I remember this necklace -a  very elegant and ladylike alternative to pearls


----------



## teagansmum

crosso said:


> UPDATE: Sad to report that back it goes. It's very pretty, but felt a little light to me. Even with the gold, the SG should be somewhat close to the 2.95 of nephrite.  Nope. This one was 2.4, which is close to the 2.5-2.7 of onyx, considering the inclusion of gold in the bangle. I politely reported my finding to the seller and asked if he had any gemological report or jeweler appraisal that would establish it as nephrite. I offered to keep it because it is pretty, but at about half the price I paid, which was more than fair, as onyx does not command nearly the price that nice nephrite does. He immediately asked me to return, which I'm also happy to do.
> We frequently discuss fake or treated jadeite on the thread, but seldom nephrite. Buyer beware, any opaque black gem can easily be misrepresented, especially when set.



So sorry to hear this crosso. It's happened to me before too. I keep leaving positive feedback out of excitement that a peice actually arrived in one piece, then the next day I'd find something wrong with it wether a flaw, fake or grade bc. Only had one big issue with a rude seller, but most ebay sellers are pretty cool. You'll find the real deal soon and part of the fun is the hunt. ❤


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Storm Spirit said:


> I'm _incredibly_ picky for my lavender bangle; I have something very specific in mind in terms of sizing (55 - 56), thickness (10mm+ but might also consider 9.5mm+) and colour (not too vivid, but must be "watery"). Like these for example:
> I will definitely keep an eye out...
> I'm good at finding deals and since I don't have the cash...I always find good stuff I wish I could afford lol!! I would be happy to help a fellow jade sister find her lavender!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, everything I've had my eye on so far has been already sold, not in my size, or $10k+


----------



## Beadweaver

I'm wearing this on my left today.  I was gifted this from the sweet couple in Russia who carved my green bangle.  It's Russian nephrite and if you look close you can see that it is faceted.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Beadweaver said:


> View attachment 3582355
> View attachment 3582356
> View attachment 3582359
> View attachment 3582360
> 
> 
> I'm wearing this on my left today.  I was gifted this from the sweet couple in Russia who carved my green bangle.  It's Russian nephrite and if you look close you can see that it is faceted.


It's beautiful Beadweaver! What a nice gift  I love those lemony patches and the slimmer d shape is very versatile and comfy to wear. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## teagansmum

Beadweaver said:


> View attachment 3582355
> View attachment 3582356
> View attachment 3582359
> View attachment 3582360
> 
> 
> I'm wearing this on my left today.  I was gifted this from the sweet couple in Russia who carved my green bangle.  It's Russian nephrite and if you look close you can see that it is faceted.



She is lovely! So creamy and I bet she glitters in the sunlight.


----------



## crosso

Got my vintage green nephrite hinged bangle today and am happy to report this one is real nephrite and was a bargain! [emoji4] (Only $44 from a vintage jewelry seller on Etsy, who I don't think realized she could have charged more). The jade is well polished and in great shape, although the hinge is only gold plated and a bit worn in places. I wonder if it could be replated? Or if it would be worth it to have Churk make me a new hinge/clasp in solid gold? What do you ladies think?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Got my vintage green nephrite hinged bangle today and am happy to report this one is real nephrite and was a bargain! [emoji4] (Only $44 from a vintage jewelry seller on Etsy, who I don't think realized she could have charged more). The jade is well polished and in great shape, although the hinge is only gold plated and a bit worn in places. I wonder if it could be replated? Or if it would be worth it to have Churk make me a new hinge/clasp in solid gold? What do you ladies think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583418
> View attachment 3583419
> View attachment 3583420


 I think it looks great Crosso! The seller totally could have charged a lot more but I'm glad she didn't.  The hinge looks ok in the pics but I'm sure a new hinge would really kick it up. Were you thinking of 18k yellow gold? I I think even 14k will be fine on this if you do not want too bright of a contrast. Maybe ask Churk how much it would be and also get his opinion first.....
I'm happy this one turned out perfectly for you Crosso


----------



## Junkenpo

that's a great green nephrite, crosso!  and I really like the milky facets of beadweaver's russian nephrite. 

Does anyone have recommendations for a seller that regularly carries carved bangles? I've been playing with my black Lauhala today and I do think my favorite bangles are my carved ones.  The Big Jade, Iroh, Opeapea, Elsa, Facets, Shrimp, Lauhala... followed by my Princesses. lol I should've kept the round princess carved from awhile back instead of returning it to the seller. It had no chime (crack, would've needed banding) and was too big but I haven't found another since!    I


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Junkenpo said:


> that's a great green nephrite, crosso!  and I really like the milky facets of beadweaver's russian nephrite.
> 
> Does anyone have recommendations for a seller that regularly carries carved bangles? I've been playing with my black Lauhala today and I do think my favorite bangles are my carved ones.  The Big Jade, Iroh, Opeapea, Elsa, Facets, Shrimp, Lauhala... followed by my Princesses. lol I should've kept the round princess carved from awhile back instead of returning it to the seller. It had no chime (crack, would've needed banding) and was too big but I haven't found another since!    I


i need some recommendations on where to even buy carved bangles!!!! I don't have a carved bangle at all...I would really like to get one


----------



## Silver Mom

I have two "lightly carved" bangles a white one and a light green one which I got from my jeweler Alice.  I will post pictures of them but sorry it is an old picture of them with all their family members.  I wanted to post individual pictures of them but can't because I do not have them right now as I just sent them out for certification by the GIA and won't be able to get them back for at least a month.  On the white bangle you can see the light carving on the left hand side and on the last light green bangle the carvings have been carved out in 3D.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Beautiful pieces Jadies! I love coming in and seeing all the gorgeous Jade [emoji4] I thought I'd share a bangle I have been wearing since I received it about a little over a month ago.  Thanks for letting me share. Have a great day Jadies!!!


----------



## crosso

Junkenpo said:


> that's a great green nephrite, crosso!  and I really like the milky facets of beadweaver's russian nephrite.
> 
> Does anyone have recommendations for a seller that regularly carries carved bangles? I've been playing with my black Lauhala today and I do think my favorite bangles are my carved ones.  The Big Jade, Iroh, Opeapea, Elsa, Facets, Shrimp, Lauhala... followed by my Princesses. lol I should've kept the round princess carved from awhile back instead of returning it to the seller. It had no chime (crack, would've needed banding) and was too big but I haven't found another since!    I


Thanks, JKP!
I think grade a carved bangles have gotten scarce. I see a lot of dyed ones, but few grade a and of those, even fewer of nice quality that are pretty. 
Do you think there may be less demand because of the idea that carved bangles are flawed? My experience with good quality ones is that the flaws were cut away or are so cleverly incorporated in the carving that you don't notice them. I happen to love carved bangles.  Like you, I think the carving adds a whole other level of artistry and beauty to the jade and I love the symbolism.


----------



## crosso

Silver Mom said:


> I have two "lightly carved" bangles a white one and a light green one which I got from my jeweler Alice.  I will post pictures of them but sorry it is an old picture of them with all their family members.  I wanted to post individual pictures of them but can't because I do not have them right now as I just sent them out for certification by the GIA and won't be able to get them back for at least a month.  On the white bangle you can see the light carving on the left hand side and on the last light green bangle the carvings have been carved out in 3D.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3584440


Ahhhhh, love seeing some of your gorgeous collection again, Silver Mom!


----------



## crosso

My kind fellow jadies, I've got to stay away from the thread, lol! You all are spiking my fever again! While, out of boredom. was looking for carved sources for JKP and Ms Loka today, I came across this lovely. The cert checked out and the price was right (on sale, so less than the carved onyx hinged one I just returned! I do love a 'bargain'!), so I couldn't resist! Hope it will be as pretty as the pics and home testing checks out. Will post pics when it arrives.


----------



## crosso

crosso said:


> My kind fellow jadies, I've got to stay away from the thread, lol! You all are spiking my fever again! While, out of boredom. was looking for carved sources for JKP and Ms Loka today, I came across this lovely. The cert checked out and the price was right (on sale, so less than the carved onyx hinged one I just returned! I do love a 'bargain'!), so I couldn't resist! Hope it will be as pretty as the pics and home testing checks out. Will post pics when it arrives.


Oops, forgot pics [emoji1]


----------



## Silver Mom

crosso said:


> My kind fellow jadies, I've got to stay away from the thread, lol! You all are spiking my fever again! While, out of boredom. was looking for carved sources for JKP and Ms Loka today, I came across this lovely. The cert checked out and the price was right (on sale, so less than the carved onyx hinged one I just returned! I do love a 'bargain'!), so I couldn't resist! Hope it will be as pretty as the pics and home testing checks out. Will post pics when it arrives.


LOL Crosso, when you can't resist there is only one thing you can do and that is INDULGE!


----------



## crosso

Silver Mom said:


> LOL Crosso, when you can't resist there is only one thing you can do and that is INDULGE!


I know SM, but there gets a point where it is truly kind of ridiculous, even as a bargain hunter. Sadly, I only have two arms, two ears and one neck, lol! Oh well, I guess there are worse addictions [emoji6] At least with you all supporting (enabling?) me, I think I've made more educated choices!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

crosso said:


> Oops, forgot pics [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3584583
> View attachment 3584584



That is beautiful! I hope it's all that you want it to be crosso.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Not sure what size you need. This one is a 54 and she says it's grade A. It's on sale for $675. 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Lavender-jade...%3Ad30907351590a2a202b7bd12ffb288e5%7Ciid%3A4


----------



## JadedJae

crosso said:


> I know SM, but there gets a point where it is truly kind of ridiculous, even as a bargain hunter. Sadly, I only have two arms, two ears and one neck, lol! Oh well, I guess there are worse addictions [emoji6] At least with you all supporting (enabling?) me, I think I've made more educated choices!



Hahahaha when you said one neck, i didn't immediately think of pendants / necklaces but instead my first image was of someone wearing a HUGE bangle across the neck!! [emoji23] 

speaking of huge bangles, the seller i bought a few pieces from brought along a HUGEEE bangle that was AT LEAST a whopping 85-90mm in inner diameter to show me and i was wondering where you could wear that.. (concluded either as a upper arm band, as a showpiece or maybe a tiara? Hahaa) should have taken a picture to share here, let me see if i can get her to send me one!


----------



## JadedJae

So as promised, here's a couple of the giant bangles she has... around 79-80mm inner diameter [emoji23]


----------



## Silver Mom

JadedJae said:


> View attachment 3585008
> View attachment 3585009
> 
> 
> So as promised, here's a couple of the giant bangles she has... around 79-80mm inner diameter [emoji23]


You can wear them on your ankles.  Wow


----------



## teagansmum

Loving seeing everyone's new and old jade!!
I haven't taken Granny off since I got her and still wearing Malaysia everyday since I got her. I'm so in love with the feel of a chubby Princess! Here is a photo of both on one arm for the photo. I always wear Malaysia on left and Granny on right. My other bangles are being terribly neglected.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> Loving seeing everyone's new and old jade!!
> I haven't taken Granny off since I got her and still wearing Malaysia everyday since I got her. I'm so in love with the feel of a chubby Princess! Here is a photo of both on one arm for the photo. I always wear Malaysia on left and Granny on right. My other bangles are being terribly neglected.


Gorgeous bangles. I especially love Malaysia. So bold in colour but it looks like a calming bangle if that makes sense. They both look great. I like to wear a bangle on each wrist too


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Beautiful pieces Jadies! I love coming in and seeing all the gorgeous Jade [emoji4] I thought I'd share a bangle I have been wearing since I received it about a little over a month ago.  Thanks for letting me share. Have a great day Jadies!!!
> 
> View attachment 3584464
> View attachment 3584465
> View attachment 3584466


 
Hi C Rose! Your bangle looks amazing! Love that sparkling bright green vein


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Oops, forgot pics [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3584583
> View attachment 3584584


Cant wait to see it on you Crosso when it arrives!


----------



## crosso

Went to turn out the lamp tonight and loved how my pale fu lu shou bangle looks in the light, so thought I'd share a pic. This bangle has come to be one of my favorites for the soft colors and princess shape. Not to skinny, not too fat - it feels just right. [emoji5]


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi jadies!

Has anyone ever purchased from BillyTheTree on ebay?  Their jade looks like Mason Kay styles and descriptions say their stuff has MK certificates. It looks overpriced, but some of the carved bangles look delish!   I'm tempted, but broke. lol


----------



## Silver Mom

View attachment 3585939


Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies!
> 
> Has anyone ever purchased from BillyTheTree on ebay?  Their jade looks like Mason Kay styles and descriptions say their stuff has MK certificates. It looks overpriced, but some of the carved bangles look delish!   I'm tempted, but broke. lol


Hi JKP, I have not purchased from Billy The Tree but I have purchased from Mason Kay.  I bought a pendant from them and it came with a certificate.  The Mason Kay certificate is very different from the GIA certificate because I think the Mason Kay one is an in house certificate.  I will post an example of both of the certificates so you can get an idea of what I mean.  I remember though that when I asked Danny Mason from Mason Kay if they would certify some of my already acquired jades pieces he recommended that I go to GIA because they have the most up to date and accurate machines for testing.  Here are the two certificates.   The GIA one is of my lavender bangle and the Mason Kay one is of my carved red pendant.  Hope this is helpful.


----------



## JadedJae

That lavender princess is simply mouth-watering!!!! [emoji13]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi C Rose! Your bangle looks amazing! Love that sparkling bright green vein



Hi there 2BJM! Thank you so much. I hope all is well [emoji5]


----------



## JadedJae

Silver key with three colourless icy cabochons and one tiny green one [emoji51]


----------



## Silver Mom

JadedJae said:


> View attachment 3586911
> 
> 
> Silver key with three colourless icy cabochons and one tiny green one [emoji51]


LOVE


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

JadedJae said:


> View attachment 3586911
> 
> 
> Silver key with three colourless icy cabochons and one tiny green one [emoji51]


This is gorgeous JadedJae! The design is breathtaking. Love the three clear orbs of jade surrounding the pop of green watery jade and of course the diamonds add to the bling factor


----------



## crosso

Newest bangle arrived today and am very happy with it! Cert is traceable to valid site and SG checks out. It is more translucent on one side than the other. In most lights today it appears more blue green than the brighter green and white tones of the seller pics, but I quite like it. Will take a few more pics we have brighter sun
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Newest bangle arrived today and am very happy with it! Cert is traceable to valid site and SG checks out. It is more translucent on one side than the other. In most lights today it appears more blue green than the brighter green and white tones of the seller pics, but I quite like it. Will take a few more pics we have brighter sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3587337
> View attachment 3587338
> View attachment 3587339
> View attachment 3587340
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3587336


It's beautiful Crosso - Congrats! I like that there are floating bits all around the bangle. Do you happen to have a picture of the sellers pic? I was just curious as to how different they are. The pictures you have are lovely


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Oops never mind Crosso I found the pics a few pages back  Honestly I love your pictures more. I prefer the bluer tones and the bangle looks more translucent in your pictures. So happy for you!


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> Oops never mind Crosso I found the pics a few pages back  Honestly I love your pictures more. I prefer the bluer tones and the bangle looks more translucent in your pictures. So happy for you!


Thanks 2B_JM! I'm just a tiny bit disappointed about the color, as it's very similar to one of the earliest bangles I bought from Enijew, 'Blue Ridge', although Blue Ridge is heftier and not as translucent.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Thanks 2B_JM! I'm just a tiny bit disappointed about the color, as it's very similar to one of the earliest bangles I bought from Enijew, 'Blue Ridge', although Blue Ridge is heftier and not as translucent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3587415
> View attachment 3587416


I see what you mean - your new bangle is somewhat similar to Blue Ridge. I can understand being a bit disappointed in the colour not being the same as the pics even though I think it's prettier in person. Perhaps as you get to know this bangle more you will find more differences from Blue Ridge and enjoy them differently


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> I see what you mean - your new bangle is somewhat similar to Blue Ridge. I can understand being a bit disappointed in the colour not being the same as the pics even though I think it's prettier in person. Perhaps as you get to know this bangle more you will find more differences from Blue Ridge and enjoy them differently


Actually, now that I'm home and compare them, they are VERY similar! The new one is a tad more translucent, but since Blue,Ridge is slightly larger and I can wear on my left, I will wear as a pair. So, since they are a pair, the new one will have to be named "Highlands" for one of the loveliest places on the Blue Ridge.





2boys_jademommy said:


> I see what you mean - your new bangle is somewhat similar to Blue Ridge. I can understand being a bit disappointed in the colour not being the same as the pics even though I think it's prettier in person. Perhaps as you get to know this bangle more you will find more differences from Blue Ridge and enjoy them differently


 


2boys_jademommy said:


> I see what you mean - your new bangle is somewhat similar to Blue Ridge. I can understand being a bit disappointed in the colour not being the same as the pics even though I think it's prettier in person. Perhaps as you get to know this bangle more you will find more differences from Blue Ridge and enjoy them differently


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Actually, now that I'm home and compare them, they are VERY similar! The new one is a tad more translucent, but since Blue,Ridge is slightly larger and I can wear on my left, I will wear as a pair. So, since they are a pair, the new one will have to be named "Highlands" for one of the loveliest places on the Blue Ridge.
> View attachment 3587670
> View attachment 3587671



The perfect name. They were made to be together - Jade karma.


----------



## blktauna

Some of my pieces. All from Hong Kong


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

blktauna said:


> View attachment 3587742
> View attachment 3587743
> View attachment 3587744
> 
> Some of my pieces. All from Hong Kong


Thanks for sharing! I have a similar Jade ring. Great pieces. Were  these from a recent trip?


----------



## blktauna

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thanks for sharing! I have a similar Jade ring. Great pieces. Were  these from a recent trip?


Thanks! and sadly not, I was last there in 2002. I miss it terribly.


----------



## cdtracing

crosso said:


> Newest bangle arrived today and am very happy with it! Cert is traceable to valid site and SG checks out. It is more translucent on one side than the other. In most lights today it appears more blue green than the brighter green and white tones of the seller pics, but I quite like it. Will take a few more pics we have brighter sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3587337
> View attachment 3587338
> View attachment 3587339
> View attachment 3587340
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3587336


Gorgeous, just gorgeous!!


----------



## crosso

Wearing my favorite bangle 'Lila' today to celebrate CNY. What are you ladies wearing?


----------



## blktauna

I'm wearing my gold and jade ring and my jade rat (as I'm a rat)


----------



## dster1

Happy new year jadies! May this new year bring you health, joy, and wealth. 

Can I get your opinion on this bangle? It's from an eBay seller called vintagejewelry2012tue. Does it look grade A? I really like the color combination but I'm not sure if it's too good to be true.

There is a certification but I'm unfamiliar with the different companies that certify. 







Thank you!


----------



## Silver Mom

I bought a swarovski crystal bangle that I intended to use as a bumper or wear alone with a bangle (It's the one in the middle).  Do you think it looks too much?  Can't decide if I like it or not.  What do you guys think?  Do you think jade looks better all by itself? Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Hi E


Silver Mom said:


> I bought a swarovski crystal bangle that I intended to use as a bumper or wear alone with a bangle (It's the one in the middle).  Do you think it looks too much?  Can't decide if I like it or not.  What do you guys think?  Do you think jade looks better all by itself? Thanks for your opinion.
> View attachment 3588918



hi Silver Mom I think it would depend on what you are wearing. If you are dressed very casually then perhaps the crystal bangle is too blingy. I'm not a stacker myself so I would wear the lavender on one wrist and the green on the other But if you do like to stack I would say this bumper is super pretty


----------



## Silver Mom

dster1 said:


> Happy new year jadies! May this new year bring you health, joy, and wealth.
> 
> Can I get your opinion on this bangle? It's from an eBay seller called vintagejewelry2012tue. Does it look grade A? I really like the color combination but I'm not sure if it's too good to be true.
> 
> There is a certification but I'm unfamiliar with the different companies that certify.
> 
> View attachment 3588885
> View attachment 3588886
> View attachment 3588887
> View attachment 3588888
> 
> 
> Thank you!


It is very hard to tell whether any piece of jade is Grade A because even the experts are fooled sometimes.  I for one definitely am not an expert but your piece looks quite nice to me.  I looked up the certifying lab on your certificate and they seem like they are valid.  I guess all we non experts can only depend on what the labs say so it is important to choose a reputable one.  Your bangle is very beautiful.


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi E
> 
> 
> hi Silver Mom I think it would depend on what you are wearing. If you are dressed very causally then perhaps the crystal bangle is too blingy. I'm not a stacker myself so I would wear the lavender on one wrist and the green on the other But if you do like to stack I would say this bumper is super pretty


Thanks so much 2 boys, I am not a stacker but wanted to try.  That is why I am having such a hard time deciding.  Decisions, decisions LOL.  Thanks again for your opinion.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> Thanks so much 2 boys, I am not a stacker but wanted to try.  That is why I am having such a hard time deciding.  Decisions, decisions LOL.  Thanks again for your opinion.



I would keep the crystal bangle. This way you can stack and see if you like it. If not you can always wear it on its own. It may also look pretty with your Black Edwards bangle. I bet the gorgeous black Jade would look amazing beside the black crystals.


----------



## crosso

dster1 said:


> Happy new year jadies! May this new year bring you health, joy, and wealth.
> 
> Can I get your opinion on this bangle? It's from an eBay seller called vintagejewelry2012tue. Does it look grade A? I really like the color combination but I'm not sure if it's too good to be true.
> 
> There is a certification but I'm unfamiliar with the different companies that certify.
> 
> View attachment 3588885
> View attachment 3588886
> View attachment 3588887
> View attachment 3588888
> 
> 
> Thank you!


My advice is ask a lot of questions if you only want grade a. I looked at the seller's other items and based on the vibrancy of the colors and the prices and my own learning experiences,  I suspect they might be dyed and not grade a. The pics of the certificates are too far away to read a determination. Jadeite can be certified and sold as 'natural' without being grade a.


----------



## crosso

Silver Mom said:


> I bought a swarovski crystal bangle that I intended to use as a bumper or wear alone with a bangle (It's the one in the middle).  Do you think it looks too much?  Can't decide if I like it or not.  What do you guys think?  Do you think jade looks better all by itself? Thanks for your opinion.
> View attachment 3588918


Hi SM! Your jade is superlative and so gorgeous on it's own. Let it take center stage. My 2 cents is one at a time, maybe combined with gold or diamonds if you want more.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

dster1 said:


> Happy new year jadies! May this new year bring you health, joy, and wealth.
> 
> Can I get your opinion on this bangle? It's from an eBay seller called vintagejewelry2012tue. Does it look grade A? I really like the color combination but I'm not sure if it's too good to be true.
> 
> There is a certification but I'm unfamiliar with the different companies that certify.
> 
> View attachment 3588885
> View attachment 3588886
> View attachment 3588887
> View attachment 3588888
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Happy New Year Dster1 and all the Jadies!!
I like this colour combo too. Very fresh and lively


----------



## Silver Mom

crosso said:


> Hi SM! Your jade is superlative and so gorgeous on it's own. Let it take center stage. My 2 cents is one at a time, maybe combined with gold or diamonds if you want more.


Thanks crosso.  Like your advice too.  I will give it a few more days to decide.  LOL so hard.


----------



## dster1

Gah I was just reading reviews for the eBay seller and it looks like someone returned the exact same bangle I was looking at. They cited that it was tested and proved to be treated with dye and resin. Sigh, guess the search continues. [emoji17]


----------



## Silver Mom

dster1 said:


> Gah I was just reading reviews for the eBay seller and it looks like someone returned the exact same bangle I was looking at. They cited that it was tested and proved to be treated with dye and resin. Sigh, guess the search continues. [emoji17]


OMG....so sorry to hear this.  Scary that they had a cert too.  I guess we can only trust the most reputable certification labs now a days.  Glad you found out before it was too late.  Will you be able to get your money back?


----------



## dster1

Silver Mom said:


> OMG....so sorry to hear this.  Scary that they had a cert too.  I guess we can only trust the most reputable certification labs now a days.  Glad you found out before it was too late.  Will you be able to get your money back?



Luckily I didn't make the payment yet. I guess sometimes we just need to go with our gut feeling about these things. Glad I don't need to deal with the whole return process but just a disappointed as I really liked that combination.


----------



## Ixorajade

Happy Lunar New Year to my dear jadies!   I'd slowed down in my jade collection. Didn't get anything in a long time....except for this glass jade earrings for the new year! Pls keep your lovelies coming..I'm reading silently. 

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Ixorajade said:


> Happy Lunar New Year to my dear jadies!   I'd slowed down in my jade collection. Didn't get anything in a long time....except for this glass jade earrings for the new year! Pls keep your lovelies coming..I'm reading silently.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


Beutiful way to start the Lunar Year. 
Happy New Year Ixorajade!


----------



## Junkenpo

morning jadies!

It's raining on my side of the island and "cold" for here. lol  My new phone doesn't have a built in brush for text, so I downloaded the snapseed app and giving it a try out. 

Here's FP, natural light, near a window.


----------



## Junkenpo

Hope this link works...


----------



## Junkenpo

X


----------



## Junkenpo

Man.. no luck . I try in a bit


----------



## Junkenpo

Okay.. .wound up taking a screen shot.... look at these lovelies!  These are from jadebynikolai ' s IG.  I wish there was info about size/cost.  so pretty.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Okay.. .wound up taking a screen shot.... look at these lovelies!  These are from jadebynikolai ' s IG.  I wish there was info about size/cost.  so pretty.


The carvings are very detailed and extra 3 dimensional - not sure if I'm making sense lol 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Junkenpo

2boys_jademommy said:


> The carvings are very detailed and extra 3 dimensional - not sure if I'm making sense lol
> Thanks for sharing.



I get it, I agree.  Normally the carvings on bangles seem more superficial,, less deeply carved. I thought those were a great balance of color and carving.  I bet they're super expensive, even for carved, because of the detail and color.  I was looking at her website and her stuff is gorgeous, but mostly out of my pocketbook range. hahah  

Here's today's bangle, facets.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> I get it, I agree.  Normally the carvings on bangles seem more superficial,, less deeply carved. I thought those were a great balance of color and carving.  I bet they're super expensive, even for carved, because of the detail and color.  I was looking at her website and her stuff is gorgeous, but mostly out of my pocketbook range. hahah
> 
> Here's today's bangle, facets.


Yes that is what I meant to say - the carvings are more deeply cut and very intricate and probably expensive - sigh. 
Haven't see your faceted bangle in a long time. It's so pretty!


----------



## Silver Mom

Here's today's bangle, facets.





[/QUOTE]
The carvings are very beautiful.  I actually prefer 3D carving.  I have both kinds of carvings 3D and the other kind that is carved inside the jade.   They are both at the GIA being certified right now but when I get them back I will post them.  I think the 3D type is more unusual though.  JKP your faceted bangle is to die for.  LOVE IT!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Hi Jadies I wanted to get your opinion please. Which of the two do you like better and why...
They are jadeite and similar in price. Thanks Jadies!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Couple more pics.... Thanks again


----------



## udalrike

I would take the wide one, 2 boys. It is VERY beautiful!!!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> I would take the wide one, 2 boys. It is VERY beautiful!!!!


Hi Uli missed you!! Thanks for your opinion
 I was not planning to buy but these two caught my eye. Not sure yet....and I like them both lol!
Do you like the wider one because of the proportions or because of other reasons?


----------



## udalrike

Thanks!!! I like the proportions AND the pattern. Is it from UJ?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Yes it's is
I like the wider one because of that gorgeous blue green patch. My concern is the "whitish" part of the bangle because I'm not sure how clean it will look and also difficult to tell what colour it leans - greyish or greenish or lavenderish. 
As for the slimmer one I like that the whitish section leans a slight pink and looks very clean. However the bluish green part on it is not as nice as the wider one. Too bad I can not combine the two.


----------



## Luvthybag

I like the slimmer one which shows a light purple color, it is not usual to have green and purple, the combination is rich and beautiful.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Luvthybag said:


> I like the slimmer one which shows a light purple color, it is not usual to have green and purple, the combination is rich and beautiful.


Thank you Luvthybag I love that light pinkish purple too - it's so sweet.


----------



## Junkenpo

Silver Mom said:


> The carvings are very beautiful.  I actually prefer 3D carving.  I have both kinds of carvings 3D and the other kind that is carved inside the jade.   They are both at the GIA being certified right now but when I get them back I will post them.  I think the 3D type is more unusual though.  JKP your faceted bangle is to die for.  LOVE IT!



I keep thinking about sending bangles in to GIA, but I looked over the paper work that was sent and was confused.  How do you know how much to pay for everything (does it include tax?) and how much return shipping is or have evidence that you paid the return shipping... do they send it back in the same packaging?  

Can't wait to see new pics of your carved ones.  



2boys_jademommy said:


> Couple more pics.... Thanks again


  So pretty!  I also think the wide bangle looks great. I like that pattern, but I also like the coolness/heaviness of jade when worn.


----------



## Luvthybag

I always like the lavender color, I got this
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. Then I saw this set, fall in love immediately


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Oh wo


Silver Mom said:


> I have two "lightly carved" bangles a white one and a light green one which I got from my jeweler Alice.  I will post pictures of them but sorry it is an old picture of them with all their family members.  I wanted to post individual pictures of them but can't because I do not have them right now as I just sent them out for certification by the GIA and won't be able to get them back for at least a month.  On the white bangle you can see the light carving on the left hand side and on the last light green bangle the carvings have been carved out in 3D.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3584440


oh wow....the colors.....they are soo pretty!!!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

crosso said:


> My kind fellow jadies, I've got to stay away from the thread, lol! You all are spiking my fever again! While, out of boredom. was looking for carved sources for JKP and Ms Loka today, I came across this lovely. The cert checked out and the price was right (on sale, so less than the carved onyx hinged one I just returned! I do love a 'bargain'!), so I couldn't resist! Hope it will be as pretty as the pics and home testing checks out. Will post pics when it arrives.


oh we sound the same.
everytime I get on here....I start looking....I start buying.....Oh dear.
yes crosso!! please help me out ...I do not have a carved bangle and would really like one!! I see all of you jadies carved bangles and I just want, want, want!!!! hope you are doing well!!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

crosso said:


> Thanks, JKP!
> I think grade a carved bangles have gotten scarce. I see a lot of dyed ones, but few grade a and of those, even fewer of nice quality that are pretty.
> Do you think there may be less demand because of the idea that carved bangles are flawed? My experience with good quality ones is that the flaws were cut away or are so cleverly incorporated in the carving that you don't notice them. I happen to love carved bangles.  Like you, I think the carving adds a whole other level of artistry and beauty to the jade and I love the symbolism.


I think you are right.....I see LOTS OF carved bangles but they look kinda....cheap...because they're dyed... sad but true.
some are really pretty but not my size but I see loads of non grade a carved bangles....that's why I need some help finding someone who sells carved bangles which are grade a.....
I saw JKP's post of how she loves hers bcuz they are visually stimulating and I think that would be me as well....when I'm bored waiting somewhere....or nervous, my tend to touch my bangles.....I love the feel.lf them....especially my Nephrite ones....those feel soo smooth and soft....anyway--I just want to add something new to my bangle fam I have here


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Cyanide Rose said:


> Not sure what size you need. This one is a 54 and she says it's grade A. It's on sale for $675.
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Lavender-jade-carved-bangle-/262705118449?hash=item3d2a71fcf1:g:tccAAOSwHQ9WbcZD&_trkparms=pageci%3Aa42ce9a0-e295-11e6-9bb4-74dbd180f98a%7Cparentrq%3Ad30907351590a2a202b7bd12ffb288e5%7Ciid%3A4
> 
> View attachment 3584624


OH WOW!!!!!!
THAT IS A BEAUTY!!!!
I'm a size 59/60mm tho.....that's super pretty tho!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

crosso said:


> Newest bangle arrived today and am very happy with it! Cert is traceable to valid site and SG checks out. It is more translucent on one side than the other. In most lights today it appears more blue green than the brighter green and white tones of the seller pics, but I quite like it. Will take a few more pics we have brighter sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3587337
> View attachment 3587338
> View attachment 3587339
> View attachment 3587340
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3587336


wow I'm jealous!!! such a beautiful bangle!!!!
I love the coloring.....the lines sort of make it look like tiger...a bangle tiger
it's soo pretty. you always find such pretty bangles Crosso!!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Luvthybag said:


> I always like the lavender color, I got this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596096
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Then I saw this set, fall in love immediately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596104



Beautiful set. Lavender Jade is always so feminine and pretty.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

dster1 said:


> Happy new year jadies! May this new year bring you health, joy, and wealth.
> 
> Can I get your opinion on this bangle? It's from an eBay seller called vintagejewelry2012tue. Does it look grade A? I really like the color combination but I'm not sure if it's too good to be true.
> 
> There is a certification but I'm unfamiliar with the different companies that certify.
> 
> View attachment 3588885
> View attachment 3588886
> View attachment 3588887
> View attachment 3588888
> 
> 
> Thank you!


HEY!!!! I VE BEEN LOOKING AT THAT SAME SELLER AS WELL ON EBAY!!!!!.
I agree with Crosso.....from what I saw (and i went thru ALL of their items they have for sale) I DO BELIEVE THAT many of their bangles are dyed. she's right...they can still list as "natural" even if it's dyed...and so far from what I ve seen--that seems to be the norm unfortunately.
one of their bangles caught my eye since it was my size...but it was grade a I believe because it was just an opaque and it looked to be A just by pics...but I saw others(the more translucent ones) that were pretty and they looked dyed despite the cert in the pics they had.
I want to buy a bangle from them and check them out...see of its any good. not sure if I could return...I'm still debating


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Hello Jadies!!!
im just chillin with my beadwork...waiting for the game.....
I did get some VERY inexpensive bangles when my husband was laid off...I found one for $10.... it's super slim and I really like that.....not thee best bangle by any means but I really like it as a everyday bangle and it's soo thin.... NOW I am on the lookout for the super slim, thin bangles--so if you see any(59/60mm) or know of a seller, PLEASE LET a jadie know!!!!!!
Take care sisters!!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> I keep thinking about sending bangles in to GIA, but I looked over the paper work that was sent and was confused.  How do you know how much to pay for everything (does it include tax?) and how much return shipping is or have evidence that you paid the return shipping... do they send it back in the same packaging?
> 
> Can't wait to see new pics of your carved ones.
> 
> So pretty!  I also think the wide bangle looks great. I like that pattern, but I also like the coolness/heaviness of jade when worn.



Thanks JKP. The pattern on the slimmer one reminded me a little of your Smoke - bluish green swirls  Are you still wearing Smoke everyday?


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Luvthybag said:


> I always like the lavender color, I got this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596096
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Then I saw this set, fall in love immediately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596104


ooh I LOVE your lavenders!! soo pretty!!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

2boys_jademommy said:


> Couple more pics.... Thanks again


those are both achingly beautiful!!!! UJ always has some pretties!!!!.
I would take them both but if I had too....idk? I am in love with slims now....but I love a chunky bangle as well to mix things up!!! that a hard one....
I love the pinky/lavender in the thinner bangle tho.... 
can't wait to see what you chose!!!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> those are both achingly beautiful!!!! UJ always has some pretties!!!!.
> I would take them both but if I had too....idk? I am in love with slims now....but I love a chunky bangle as well to mix things up!!! that a hard one....
> I love the pinky/lavender in the thinner bangle tho....
> can't wait to see what you chose!!!!



I know they both have some pluses. For me the pale pink side of the slimmer one is better than the whitish side of the wider bangle but the bluish green patch on bigger one is better than the blue swirly side on the slim one. It's fun to shop and dream... will let you know if I get anything.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Junkenpo said:


> morning jadies!
> 
> It's raining on my side of the island and "cold" for here. lol  My new phone doesn't have a built in brush for text, so I downloaded the snapseed app and giving it a try out.
> 
> Here's FP, natural light, near a window.


love your chubby Princess Junkenpo!! I just love that cut..... it's very comfy for me... you have some real treasures there!!!! 
and I love the app....you can write your own text on it??? what is the app called?? I need one for my beadwork....so I can watermark it and put prices on the ones that are for sale/nfs(not for sale) and such


----------



## dster1

Jadies, I need some sizing help! There's this d shaped bangle that I love but the size is 51mm. I only have one other bangle that's 54mm princess that I can slip on easily without soap. Do you think i will be able to squeeze it on with soap? I prefer to have a tighter fit but want to be realistic about whether or not it's possible. 

If it help, the widest part of my palm is 70mm and the distance between the middle of my first knuckle and pinky knuckle is 55mm. 

Any feedback would be appreciated!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

2boys_jademommy said:


> I know they both have some pluses. For me the pale pink side of the slimmer one is better than the whitish side of the wider bangle but the bluish green patch on bigger one is better than the blue swirly side on the slim one. It's fun to shop and dream... will let you know if I get anything.


I know what you mean!!!
I have bangles like that....LOL!!...where one side is just, Tha Bomb.com and the other side is just so-so......i love all my bangles but I really want one that's all perfect on both sides lol!!!! 
I really like that thinner one with the pictures know patch....it is soo pretty!! but I REALLY love the thick one...the green and the color is nice and even....I would have a hard time trying to pick!!!!
let us know if you do!! I'm just enjoying the pics!!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

dster1 said:


> Jadies, I need some sizing help! There's this d shaped bangle that I love but the size is 51mm. I only have one other bangle that's 54mm princess that I can slip on easily without soap. Do you think i will be able to squeeze it on with soap? I prefer to have a tighter fit but want to be realistic about whether or not it's possible.
> 
> If it help, the widest part of my palm is 70mm and the distance between the middle of my first knuckle and pinky knuckle is 55mm.
> 
> Any feedback would be appreciated!


ooh those D-shaped ones always seem to fit a  it more snug.... I know with a princess cut bangle I can go down a couple more sizes with no problems but I can't do that with a D-shapes...
I would think if your reg size is a 54mm....that a 51mm would be kinda pushing it. 
I just did that to myself on accident lol!!!! I got a D-shaped bangle that was suppose to be a 60mm BUT it turned out to be a 57mm, I tried it on and it knew it was the wrong size but I wanted to try and see if I could. well it went on alright, but I don't think it's coming off. I emailed the seller and told them they sent me a wrong size....they told me it was a 57, and I could get a refund but it's already on.....I think it MIGHT BE my forever bangle now, and I sure didnt mean for it to be!!!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

dster1 said:


> Jadies, I need some sizing help! There's this d shaped bangle that I love but the size is 51mm. I only have one other bangle that's 54mm princess that I can slip on easily without soap. Do you think i will be able to squeeze it on with soap? I prefer to have a tighter fit but want to be realistic about whether or not it's possible.
> 
> If it help, the widest part of my palm is 70mm and the distance between the middle of my first knuckle and pinky knuckle is 55mm.
> 
> Any feedback would be appreciated!


Sizing can be very tricky. Let's start with princess vs d shapes. I think most Jadies say they can go smaller with a princess and so following that logic the 51mm d shape may be too small for you if your princess size is 54 mm. BUT you say that the 54 mm can go on and off without soap so that means you can go at least 2 mm smaller with soap if not more. would you be able to return the bangle if it does not fit? How wide is the bangle? Wide d shapes will be more difficult to slip on. 
Good luck!


----------



## dster1

2boys_jademommy said:


> Sizing can be very tricky. Let's start with princess vs d shapes. I think most Jadies say they can go smaller with a princess and so following that logic the 51mm d shape may be too small for you if your princess size is 54 mm. BUT you say that the 54 mm can go on and off without soap so that means you can go at least 2 mm smaller with soap if not more. would you be able to return the bangle if it does not fit? How wide is the bangle? Wide d shapes will be more difficult to slip on.
> Good luck!



The d shaped bangle is about 9mm wide but yes, I'm worried that I'm cutting it close and the seller doesn't accept refunds. [emoji17]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

dster1 said:


> The d shaped bangle is about 9mm wide but yes, I'm worried that I'm cutting it close and the seller doesn't accept refunds. [emoji17]



9 mm is fairly slim. Your 54 mm princess - how easily does it slip on without soap? Again most Jadies say princess bangles are easier to get on but for me they are more painful. It's a tough call. Sounds like you really like the bangle and it's too bad the seller does not accept refunds. Maybe ask if they can make an exception? Is the bangle expensive?...you don't have to answer this but it is something to consider if you are going to take a risk. My guess is that you can go 3 mm smaller with soap or olive oil but please please please do not listen to me You have to decide for yourself. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## dster1

2boys_jademommy said:


> 9 mm is fairly slim. Your 54 mm princess - how easily does it slip on without soap? Again most Jadies say princess bangles are easier to get on but for me they are more painful. It's a tough call. Sounds like you really like the bangle and it's too bad the seller does not accept refunds. Maybe ask if they can make an exception? Is the bangle expensive?...you don't have to answer this but it is something to consider if you are going to take a risk. My guess is that you can go 3 mm smaller with soap or olive oil but please please please do not listen to me You have to decide for yourself. Let us know what you decide.



It slips on within seconds with some friction against the bottom bone where my thumb is. I guess I'll have to email them and ask about the return policy. It's not crazy expensive but not cheap either. Thanks for your input!


----------



## JadedJae

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Jadies I wanted to get your opinion please. Which of the two do you like better and why...
> They are jadeite and similar in price. Thanks Jadies!



I would recognise UJ's shots as the background is signature  just my two cents worth, to me the slim lavender/green is pretty in the first pic where the pink lav is showing, but once it turns to the other side it seems less vibrant (though with green-specks).. 

The wide one on the other hand looks lovely with the dark green splash in the first and yes definitely pristinely white all around (although with a couple of small inclusions which shouldnt matter much!).. I've never seen such a wide one before though, is it at least 2cm in width? It probably has to be a couple of mm bigger in inner diameter to accommodate for the width.. I have a bangle around 2cm width and that is around 3mm larger in diameter than my usual size...  just something to think about. I do like this piece better though!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

JadedJae said:


> I would recognise UJ's shots as the background is signature  just my two cents worth, to me the slim lavender/green is pretty in the first pic where the pink lav is showing, but once it turns to the other side it seems less vibrant (though with green-specks)..
> 
> The wide one on the other hand looks lovely with the dark green splash in the first and yes definitely pristinely white all around (although with a couple of small inclusions which shouldnt matter much!).. I've never seen such a wide one before though, is it at least 2cm in width? It probably has to be a couple of mm bigger in inner diameter to accommodate for the width.. I have a bangle around 2cm width and that is around 3mm larger in diameter than my usual size...  just something to think about. I do like this piece better though!



I agree with you. I am not too sure about the green side of the slim one. Part of the green side is nice but there is a "duller" looking section at least from the pics. As for the wider one I don't think the inclusion will affect durability but hopefully not too noticeable. The width is just over 18 mm. Thank you for reminding me about the width impacting the fit. This one is about 1 mm bigger than my "best" size but I think I should be able to slip in on fairly easily with soap.


----------



## JadedJae

2boys_jademommy said:


> I agree with you. I am not too sure about the green side of the slim one. Part of the green side is nice but there is a "duller" looking section at least from the pics. As for the wider one I don't think the inclusion will affect durability but hopefully not too noticeable. The width is just over 18 mm. Thank you for reminding me about the width impacting the fit. This one is about 1 mm bigger than my "best" size but I think I should be able to slip in on fairly easily with soap.



Keep us posted if you decide on getting either piece!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

JadedJae said:


> Keep us posted if you decide on getting either piece!


I will and thank you JadedJae


----------



## dster1

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> HEY!!!! I VE BEEN LOOKING AT THAT SAME SELLER AS WELL ON EBAY!!!!!.
> I agree with Crosso.....from what I saw (and i went thru ALL of their items they have for sale) I DO BELIEVE THAT many of their bangles are dyed. she's right...they can still list as "natural" even if it's dyed...and so far from what I ve seen--that seems to be the norm unfortunately.
> one of their bangles caught my eye since it was my size...but it was grade a I believe because it was just an opaque and it looked to be A just by pics...but I saw others(the more translucent ones) that were pretty and they looked dyed despite the cert in the pics they had.
> I want to buy a bangle from them and check them out...see of its any good. not sure if I could return...I'm still debating



I checked some of their listings and it says returns accepted. Let me know if you end up getting one!


----------



## Junkenpo

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Hello Jadies!!!
> im just chillin with my beadwork...waiting for the game.....
> I did get some VERY inexpensive bangles when my husband was laid off...I found one for $10.... it's super slim and I really like that.....not thee best bangle by any means but I really like it as a everyday bangle and it's soo thin.... NOW I am on the lookout for the super slim, thin bangles--so if you see any(59/60mm) or know of a seller, PLEASE LET a jadie know!!!!!!
> Take care sisters!!!



What's the thickness?  I have 2 slim princesses- they're both about 7mm.  When I first got them, I was so worried about them breaking... but the jade is strong, even at that thinness.   I like the color on yours.  Is it a local seller or an internet one? 



2boys_jademommy said:


> Thanks JKP. The pattern on the slimmer one reminded me a little of your Smoke - bluish green swirls  Are you still wearing Smoke everyday?



I'm very fond of the white/flowers patterning on bangles, haha.  I do wear Smoke everyday.  She hasn't come off since December of 2014.  I feel super comfy with her on and I haven't felt the need to take her off at all. It's nice.



ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> love your chubby Princess Junkenpo!! I just love that cut..... it's very comfy for me... you have some real treasures there!!!!
> and I love the app....you can write your own text on it??? what is the app called?? I need one for my beadwork....so I can watermark it and put prices on the ones that are for sale/nfs(not for sale) and such



The app is called snapseed.  I like it so far. Lots of editing features and there are different text styles, colors, & you can adjust opacity. 



dster1 said:


> Jadies, I need some sizing help! There's this d shaped bangle that I love but the size is 51mm. I only have one other bangle that's 54mm princess that I can slip on easily without soap. Do you think i will be able to squeeze it on with soap? I prefer to have a tighter fit but want to be realistic about whether or not it's possible.
> 
> If it help, the widest part of my palm is 70mm and the distance between the middle of my first knuckle and pinky knuckle is 55mm.
> 
> Any feedback would be appreciated!


Hmmm.... How flexible & fleshy is the hand you want to try?  How wide is the D?    If you can fit 3 fingers, knuckle to knuckle inside the diameter without squishing, the theory is that the bangle should be able to go on.  Coming off might be another matter.  This is why I can force PL on the right hand, but it's not ideal for me because I have such trouble getting her off again.  She's 16mm wide... it's much easier to get the princesses on and off or the 12mm D.


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> I keep thinking about sending bangles in to GIA, but I looked over the paper work that was sent and was confused.  How do you know how much to pay for everything (does it include tax?) and how much return shipping is or have evidence that you paid the return shipping... do they send it back in the same packaging?
> 
> Can't wait to see new pics of your carved ones.
> 
> So pretty!  I also think the wide bangle looks great. I like that pattern, but I also like the coolness/heaviness of jade when worn.


Hi JKP,  The best thing would be to call them and ask.  They are very nice and helpful too.  Try looking online for their phone number.  The GIA is a very professional company and they are recognized all over the world.  I am sure if you talk to them it will put your mind at ease.  Keep us updated.  You have many beautiful pieces.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Jadies I wanted to get your opinion please. Which of the two do you like better and why...
> They are jadeite and similar in price. Thanks Jadies!



Hey there 2BJM!  I looked at these pictures a lot. They are both gorgie [emoji173] For me.... my choice would be the wider one. It's beautiful and I really love the little bits of honey here and there. Please let us know what you decide [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Luvthybag said:


> I always like the lavender color, I got this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596096
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Then I saw this set, fall in love immediately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596104



So pretty on their own but they really look amazing together.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Junkenpo said:


> I get it, I agree.  Normally the carvings on bangles seem more superficial,, less deeply carved. I thought those were a great balance of color and carving.  I bet they're super expensive, even for carved, because of the detail and color.  I was looking at her website and her stuff is gorgeous, but mostly out of my pocketbook range. hahah
> 
> Here's today's bangle, facets.



JKP, your faceted bangle is TDF! [emoji173]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Hello Jadies!!!
> im just chillin with my beadwork...waiting for the game.....
> I did get some VERY inexpensive bangles when my husband was laid off...I found one for $10.... it's super slim and I really like that.....not thee best bangle by any means but I really like it as a everyday bangle and it's soo thin.... NOW I am on the lookout for the super slim, thin bangles--so if you see any(59/60mm) or know of a seller, PLEASE LET a jadie know!!!!!!
> Take care sisters!!!



MLB, your bangle is so pretty and a great buy [emoji5]. I have been on a princess kick too. I have purchased some thin ones lately and I am a bit afraid to wear them. One is only 4MM though, the other 2 are 6MM.  

I saw JPK mention that her bangles are pretty durable. What is the width on yours JKP? I gotta find the text to quote her,  but if you see this let me know [emoji4]

The first one is the 4MM, the second is 6MM. I don't have a photo of the third on my phone. I'm not at home.


----------



## Storm Spirit

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Jadies I wanted to get your opinion please. Which of the two do you like better and why...
> They are jadeite and similar in price. Thanks Jadies!



Hmm... The slim bangle is "cleaner" because the brown spots on the wide bangle are dirt/other minerals, but I prefer the wide bangle's blue/green veins as opposed to the slim bangle's dark green. Of these I'd probably lean towards the slim, as the wide bangle looks quite heavy and I don't know how comfortable it would be to wear, plus the slim would probably be more versatile (can easily stack or wear alone).


----------



## Storm Spirit

dster1 said:


> Jadies, I need some sizing help! There's this d shaped bangle that I love but the size is 51mm. I only have one other bangle that's 54mm princess that I can slip on easily without soap. Do you think i will be able to squeeze it on with soap? I prefer to have a tighter fit but want to be realistic about whether or not it's possible.
> 
> If it help, the widest part of my palm is 70mm and the distance between the middle of my first knuckle and pinky knuckle is 55mm.
> 
> Any feedback would be appreciated!



I think a 54mm princess is equivalent to approx 56mm in D shape round, so jumping to 51mm would be quite a size difference! There's apparently a rule that if the bangle is wider than your first three knuckles, it SHOULD fit, albeit with a lot of effort/pain, and you do risk injuring yourself so I absolutely do NOT recommend forcing anything. Unfortunately palm measurement isn't that reliable, as it depends on your hand (whether it's big boned or fleshy) and how flexible it is, but if you gently squeeze your hand a few times daily, as if you were to slip on a bangle, that will help it to become a bit more flexible.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Storm Spirit said:


> Hmm... The slim bangle is "cleaner" because the brown spots on the wide bangle are dirt/other minerals, but I prefer the wide bangle's blue/green veins as opposed to the slim bangle's dark green. Of these I'd probably lean towards the slim, as the wide bangle looks quite heavy and I don't know how comfortable it would be to wear, plus the slim would probably be more versatile (can easily stack or wear alone).


Hi Storm Spirit I agree with the cleaner look of the slimmer one but that patch is what's making me unable to decide. 
I don't tend to stack but I am very short and petite so the smaller bangle probably suits me more.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> MLB, your bangle is so pretty and a great buy [emoji5]. I have been on a princess kick too. I have purchased some thin ones lately and I am a bit afraid to wear them. One is only 4MM though, the other 2 are 6MM.
> 
> I saw JPK mention that her bangles are pretty durable. What is the width on yours JKP? I gotta find the text to quote her,  but if you see this let me know [emoji4]
> 
> The first one is the 4MM, the second is 6MM. I don't have a photo of the third on my phone. I'm not at home.
> View attachment 3597144
> View attachment 3597145



Hey C Rose just wanted to let you know the princess I wear on my left everyday is probably 6 mm as well and it is very strong. The flatter d shapes are actually more fragile from what the Sales lady told me. Your new bangles are pretty - I say wear them and don't worry


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Just as I decided the slimmer bangle is more suited for me it is sold. It was not meant to be. I hope whoever bought it enjoys wearing it.  Feeling a wee bit disappointed.


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Just as I decided the slimmer bangle is more suited for me it is sold. It was not meant to be. I hope whoever bought it enjoys wearing it.  Feeling a wee bit disappointed.


Awww so sorry 2boys however, I believe your true bangle is on it's way trying to find you right now.  Hugs


----------



## Luvthybag

2boys_jademommy said:


> Just as I decided the slimmer bangle is more suited for me it is sold. It was not meant to be. I hope whoever bought it enjoys wearing it.  Feeling a wee bit disappointed.



Sorry about that, hope you find something you like soon.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> Awww so sorry 2boys however, I believe your true bangle is on it's way trying to find you right now.  Hugs


Thank you Silvermom.  Not having the best of luck lately with bangles. It's ok I still believe in Jade karma


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Luvthybag said:


> Sorry about that, hope you find something you like soon.


Thanks Luvthybag. I hope so too!


----------



## Redkoi01

Sharing my china town findings today!! All the certificates checked out good!! All 3 grade A jadeite. The carved is not a full bangle it has a very unique design.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> Sharing my china town findings today!! All the certificates checked out good!! All 3 grade A jadeite. The carved is not a full bangle it has a very unique design.


Very unique pieces RedKoi!  I like the little bits of read in the carved bangle and the design really sets it apart. The ring is very cute (love that even the and is made of Jade) and the colour on the green bangle is very bold and bright. Have fun wedding them!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

OMG the autospell on my phone along with my tendency to not check my posts before posting leads to many spelling errors! - In the above post I meant to say I love that even the band is made of jade. And of course I meant to say have fun wearing them - not wedding


----------



## Redkoi01

2boys_jademommy said:


> OMG the autospell on my phone along with my tendency to not check my posts before posting leads to many spelling errors! - In the above post I meant to say I love that even the band is made of jade. And of course I meant to say have fun wearing them - not wedding [/QUOT


----------



## JadedJae

2boys_jademommy said:


> Just as I decided the slimmer bangle is more suited for me it is sold. It was not meant to be. I hope whoever bought it enjoys wearing it.  Feeling a wee bit disappointed.



Such a bummer!! [emoji22] I hope there will be more beauties coming your way soon!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

JadedJae said:


> Such a bummer!! [emoji22] I hope there will be more beauties coming your way soon!!


Aww thanks JadedJae I hope so too


----------



## dster1

What do you ladies think about wide bangles on tiny wrists? I'm considering a bangle that's 16mm wide but my wrists are only around 5.5 inches in circumference. Would it be too overwhelming?


----------



## Silver Mom

dster1 said:


> What do you ladies think about wide bangles on tiny wrists? I'm considering a bangle that's 16mm wide but my wrists are only around 5.5 inches in circumference. Would it be too overwhelming?


I have small wrists too.  I prefer smaller bangles because the big ones really hurt and are heavy when they slip down to your wrists.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

dster1 said:


> What do you ladies think about wide bangles on tiny wrists? I'm considering a bangle that's 16mm wide but my wrists are only around 5.5 inches in circumference. Would it be too overwhelming?



I don't own a wide bangle as my widest is only 13mm so I can't comment on comfort. I do think it looks nice. Since you already have bangles and just adding another to your collection I would get it if you like everything about it but just concerned about width. Also just my opinion but I think height has even more to do with what width looks best. If you are tall but have tiny wrists, a wide bangle would look great on you.


----------



## dster1

Silver Mom said:


> I have small wrists too.  I prefer smaller bangles because the big ones really hurt and are heavy when they slip down to your wrists.



What's your ideal width? My only other bangle is only 8mm wide princess so jumping to a 16mm d shaped might be too much of a change. 



2boys_jademommy said:


> I don't own a wide bangle as my widest is only 13mm so I can't comment on comfort. I do think it looks nice. Since you already have bangles and just adding another to your collection I would get it if you like everything about it but just concerned about width. Also just my opinion but I think height has even more to do with what width looks best. If you are tall but have tiny wrists, a wide bangle would look great on you.



Do you feel like 13mm is the sweet spot before it gets to wide? I'm 5'5" so I guess that's average height? I only have one other bangle which is a 8 mm princess. The new bangle I'm eyeing is d shaped 16mm wide. But in terms of color and inner diameter, it's perfect.


----------



## dster1

Can I please get some opinions on this bangle? My only concern is that it might be a bit too flat.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Actually believe it or not my favourite bangle dimension so far is my black Nephrite bangle. It is 10 mm. I took a quick picture just now for you. Of course it is all a matter of preference but that is mine. You're 5'5 and so I think that bangle you posted would look amazing on you. I myself would wear a wide chunky bangle but for my best size I think 10-13 mm is good.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

dster1 said:


> Can I please get some opinions on this bangle? My only concern is that it might be a bit too flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3598957



Too bad I'm not wearing my 13 mm bangle to show you because it is very flat. The Sales lady warned me to be more careful with it. Your bangle does not look quite as flat so it should be ok. It is a matter of preference. I think this bangle you are thinking about is very pretty and has a pinkish tinge to it in some lighting. Do you like that it is flatter? I like more of a dome but again it's preference. It looks great on whoever is wearing it in the pics. Not too wide at all.


----------



## dster1

2boys_jademommy said:


> Too bad I'm not wearing my 13 mm bangle to show you because it is very flat. The Sales lady warned me to be more careful with it. Your bangle does not look quite as flat so it should be ok. It is a matter of preference. I think this bangle you are thinking about is very pretty and has a pinkish tinge to it in some lighting. Do you like that it is flatter? I like more of a dome but again it's preference. It looks great on whoever is wearing it in the pics. Not too wide at all.



Ah you hit the nail on the head. I don't have any d shaped bangles and was worried about the durability of this flatter one since it's a. It less than 5mm thick. I was planning on wearing this very frequently.


----------



## dster1

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3598966
> 
> 
> Actually believe it or not my favourite bangle dimension so far is my black Nephrite bangle. It is 10 mm. I took a quick picture just now for you. Of course it is all a matter of preference but that is mine. You're 5'5 and so I think that bangle you posted would look amazing on you. I myself would wear a wide chunky bangle but for my best size I think 10-13 mm is good.



That bangle looks perfect on your wrist, I can see why it's your favorite.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

dster1 said:


> That bangle looks perfect on your wrist, I can see why it's your favorite.


Thank you dster1 I think it's all about proportion. I finally have a calliper and this black bangle is 50.6 mm and so 10 mm width is not super slim whereas someone who wears say a 58mm bangle may find 10 mm too skinny. Plus I am soooo short - under 5 feet haha and fairly slim so I don't have much real estate on my arm lol 
The bangle you are considering will look wonderful on you in my opionion. Good luck


----------



## Silver Mom

dster1 said:


> What's your ideal width? My only other bangle is only 8mm wide princess so jumping to a 16mm d shaped might be too much of a change.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you feel like 13mm is the sweet spot before it gets to wide? I'm 5'5" so I guess that's average height? I only have one other bangle which is a 8 mm princess. The new bangle I'm eyeing is d shaped 16mm wide. But in terms of color and inner diameter, it's perfect.


I like a 10mm.  Actually you are quite tall so it might look great on you.


----------



## Junkenpo

Redkoi01 said:


> Sharing my china town findings today!! All the certificates checked out good!! All 3 grade A jadeite. The carved is not a full bangle it has a very unique design.



I love the uniqueness of these carvings!  How great!  That bangle and ring are beauties.



dster1 said:


> What do you ladies think about wide bangles on tiny wrists? I'm considering a bangle that's 16mm wide but my wrists are only around 5.5 inches in circumference. Would it be too overwhelming?



I like wide bangles in D shapes. I like the weight as long as the where the curve meets the flat part is a little bit rounded. DW has sharp corner & I worry about chipping.  My PL is 16mm wide and is a 51mm. If I came across a wider bangle in a small diameter in colors I liked, I would consider going even wider. I'm a shorty (5'0") but I don't feel overwhelmed at all. I'll even stack sometimes.


----------



## dster1

Junkenpo said:


> I love the uniqueness of these carvings!  How great!  That bangle and ring are beauties.
> 
> 
> 
> I like wide bangles in D shapes. I like the weight as long as the where the curve meets the flat part is a little bit rounded. DW has sharp corner & I worry about chipping.  My PL is 16mm wide and is a 51mm. If I came across a wider bangle in a small diameter in colors I liked, I would consider going even wider. I'm a shorty (5'0") but I don't feel overwhelmed at all. I'll even stack sometimes.



Do you think the bangle I posted is too thin? It's only 4mm in depth do not a super round dome shape.


----------



## Junkenpo

dster1 said:


> Do you think the bangle I posted is too thin? It's only 4mm in depth do not a super round dome shape.



I think the bangle you posted is very pretty.  Personally,  I would be fine with that width and thickness. A smaller fit in a D is easier to wear, because it will stay put when pushed up and not dangle and bang around.  I would say just be mindful of where your arms are at and don't wear it during scrimmage.
My wide black carved Lauhala is pretty darn thin and so is  Shrimp. Here they are next to DW for scale.  DW is 15mm wide and and only slighter thinner than PL.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

dster1 said:


> Do you think the bangle I posted is too thin? It's only 4mm in depth do not a super round dome shape.


Hi dster1 I wore my flat d abangle today. My husband has the calliper ( he uses it for work) so I don't know the depth but it's about 4 mm. The inner diameter is 52.6 so it's a bit big on me and the width is 13mm. The lighting is terrible at work but you can see in the last pic how thin in terms of depth it is.


----------



## dster1

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi dster1 I wore my flat d abangle today. My husband has the calliper ( he uses it for work) so I don't know the depth but it's about 4 mm. The inner diameter is 52.6 so it's a bit big on me and the width is 13mm. The lighting is terrible at work but you can see in the last pic how thin in terms of depth it is.



Ah thank you for the pics! It's almost the same measurements as the one I'm considering. I think I'm going to place the order today!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

dster1 said:


> Ah thank you for the pics! It's almost the same measurements as the one I'm considering. I think I'm going to place the order today!


Yay! Please post pictures when you get it. I just know it will look fantastic on you


----------



## blktauna

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi dster1 I wore my flat d abangle today. My husband has the calliper ( he uses it for work) so I don't know the depth but it's about 4 mm. The inner diameter is 52.6 so it's a bit big on me and the width is 13mm. The lighting is terrible at work but you can see in the last pic how thin in terms of depth it is.


That bangle, Madam, is exquisite.
just exquisite


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

blktauna said:


> That bangle, Madam, is exquisite.
> just exquisite


 
Thank you blktauna. I appreciate your compliment


----------



## Junkenpo

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi dster1 I wore my flat d abangle today.


  So pretty!  I think I like this thin thickness... very feminine looking!



dster1 said:


> Ah thank you for the pics! It's almost the same measurements as the one I'm considering. I think I'm going to place the order today!


  can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Junkenpo

Morning jadies!

I impulse purchased some vintage earrings on ebay.  the clips are 1/20 12k gold filled, but still work great. They look solid dark green from a distance, but have more graining/colors up close. I have no idea what the stone actually is.. haven't louped it or put it under UV at all yet. I bet the pearls glow bright, though.


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> I think the bangle you posted is very pretty.  Personally,  I would be fine with that width and thickness. A smaller fit in a D is easier to wear, because it will stay put when pushed up and not dangle and bang around.  I would say just be mindful of where your arms are at and don't wear it during scrimmage.
> My wide black carved Lauhala is pretty darn thin and so is  Shrimp. Here they are next to DW for scale.  DW is 15mm wide and and only slighter thinner than PL.


JKP, Anna from 9SJW the person that made my pendant and ear rings just contacted me to say she is opening a shop on etsy as she is no longer with 9SJW.  I told her that I would let her know if anyone I knew wanted anything and I remember that you wanted to know where they were.  If you will p.m. me to give me your email I will forward her email to you and you can contact her.  These are the pieces she made for me.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Morning jadies!
> 
> I impulse purchased some vintage earrings on ebay.  the clips are 1/20 12k gold filled, but still work great. They look solid dark green from a distance, but have more graining/colors up close. I have no idea what the stone actually is.. haven't louped it or put it under UV at all yet. I bet the pearls glow bright, though.



Very pretty  I love pearls too! I like the cute design and I can see the grains on the green stone. Will be interesting to see what type of stone it is.
Thank you also on the compliment on my bangle. I love the width of it too but would prefer more depth / thickness / dome - you know what I mean


----------



## Rmedical

Nephrite bangle from New Zealand , and Jade and diamonds ring from Taiwan.  Photos are taken under natural daylight


----------



## Junkenpo

rmedical:  love your set!  the bangel is lovely and the ring is tdf!  

Silver Mom: i love seeing your green set.  Anna did a great job with your beads... such great quality!

Wore my jade heart/pearls pendant today.  I really like this one.  I normally just reach for the monkey/ruyi but wore a super feminine top top today and the heart just seemed more girly appropriate.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Rmedical said:


> View attachment 3602011
> View attachment 3602012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nephrite bangle from New Zealand , and Jade and diamonds ring from Taiwan.  Photos are taken under natural daylight


Rmedical I love your ring. It's tdf. Your bangle is gorgeous as well and fits you so perfectly.  It's my favourite proportions - slim tallish d


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom: I always love seeing your beautiful collection. Your heart pendant 

JKP: Your heart pendant  Cute little  pearls


----------



## Rmedical

2boys_jademommy said:


> Rmedical I love your ring. It's tdf. Your bangle is gorgeous as well and fits you so perfectly.  It's my favourite proportions - slim tallish d




Thanks for the compliment  Junkenpo and 2-boys.

2-boys The bangle is not really a perfect fit. It looks so cos of the way I took the photo. In fact it's a bit too big for me , but I still love the shape- slim & tall d shape


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Rmedical said:


> View attachment 3602660
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliment  Junkenpo and 2-boys.
> 
> 2-boys The bangle is not really a perfect fit. It looks so cos of the way I took the photo. In fact it's a bit too big for me , but I still love the shape- slim & tall d shape



I suppose it's a matter of preference because to me that stil looks " perfect". My black bangle which is similar in proportion to yours fits similar I think and I love it. I use soap and water and it slips very easily on. I know many prefer a very close fit but I like having the bangle slide around


----------



## Dynasty

Hello Ladies, I saw this from Hong Kong seller and just wanted to share this with you all to enjoy it! Happy Sunday to all


----------



## Junkenpo

Dynasty said:


> Hello Ladies, I saw this from Hong Kong seller and just wanted to share this with you all to enjoy it! Happy Sunday to all



Hi dynasty!  thanks for sharing... that's a beautiful bangle.  I like the detailed carvings and the switch in colors.


----------



## Jademan

Hello . I badly need help (in form of advice and opinion) and really hope this is the forum where i can find it. 
Long story short, i was always fascinated by nephrite and spent years pursuing the goal to became the best in something nephrite related. 
The goal was to achieve ideally rectangle nephrite without ugly visible texture. The one that usually hidden under wax. (my stones not waxed)
And so i achieved it but it turned out the process require the unholy amount of working hours and on top of that, only the fracture of rough nephrite can be used. (Because in roundish items the cracks are not that visible and they also hidden under the wax)
So, i failed to monetize my items, shall i stop? Do people only need carvings ets? Is this just cheap looking slabs?
Please tell me what you think, i need honest opinion.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jademan said:


> Hello . I badly need help (in form of advice and opinion) and really hope this is the forum where i can find it.
> Long story short, i was always fascinated by nephrite and spent years pursuing the goal to became the best in something nephrite related.
> The goal was to achieve ideally rectangle nephrite without ugly visible texture. The one that usually hidden under wax. (my stones not waxed)
> And so i achieved it but it turned out the process require the unholy amount of working hours and on top of that, only the fracture of rough nephrite can be used. (Because in roundish items the cracks are not that visible and they also hidden under the wax)
> So, i failed to monetize my items, shall i stop? Do people only need carvings ets? Is this just cheap looking slabs?
> Please tell me what you think, i need honest opinion.
> 
> View attachment 3604466
> View attachment 3604467
> View attachment 3604468
> View attachment 3604469
> View attachment 3604487
> View attachment 3604477
> View attachment 3604478
> View attachment 3604479


Hi Jademan,
I'm can't comment on the quality of the nephrite slabs you have but you did say you are fascinated with nephrite and want to master creating something with nephrite. I think that's a wonderful hobby and passion to pursue. I'm not sure if I am understanding your question but I feel that if creating pieces of art  or jewellery from nephrite is something you are interested in then you should continue to do so. Whether or not it can be lucrative for you only time can tell but if you enjoy doing it anyway, why not continue and see what happens? Good luck


----------



## Jademan

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Jademan,
> I'm can't comment on the quality of the nephrite slabs you have but you did say you are fascinated with nephrite and want to master creating something with nephrite. I think that's a wonderful hobby and passion to pursue. I'm not sure if I am understanding your question but I feel that if creating pieces of art  or jewellery from nephrite is something you are interested in then you should continue to do so. Whether or not it can be lucrative for you only time can tell but if you enjoy doing it anyway, why not continue and see what happens? Good luck



Eh, i have other gemstones to work with. All this nephrite fascination is hurting my business and it is better for me to stop if i failed )


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jademan said:


> Eh, i have other gemstones to work with. All this nephrite fascination is hurting my business and it is better for me to stop if i failed )


Ok I had misunderstood and thought this was more of a hobby for you but if this is your livelihood then definitely do what's in your best interest business wise.


----------



## Junkenpo

Jademan said:


> Hello . I badly need help (in form of advice and opinion) and really hope this is the forum where i can find it.
> Long story short, i was always fascinated by nephrite and spent years pursuing the goal to became the best in something nephrite related.
> The goal was to achieve ideally rectangle nephrite without ugly visible texture. The one that usually hidden under wax. (my stones not waxed)
> And so i achieved it but it turned out the process require the unholy amount of working hours and on top of that, only the fracture of rough nephrite can be used. (Because in roundish items the cracks are not that visible and they also hidden under the wax)
> So, i failed to monetize my items, shall i stop? Do people only need carvings ets? Is this just cheap looking slabs?
> Please tell me what you think, i need honest opinion.
> 
> 
> Jademan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, i have other gemstones to work with. All this nephrite fascination is hurting my business and it is better for me to stop if i failed )
Click to expand...


I think your pendants look quite attractive. I especially like that last one...the whitish-translucent rectangle. I think the draw AND drawback of jade selling/collecting is that beauty and worth are so subjective.   Sometimes the collectors are just looking for "pretty" in their eyes, without understanding how much effort goes into handworked quality jade while others are more educated about jade type and stone quality, but are also looking for a bargain. I know I've been on both ends of the spectrum. I'm at point in my collecting where I have an idea of what I'm willing to pay and for what quality.  If you are concerned for your bottom line, there must be a reckoning between the cost of the material, time spent creating your vision, and what you are charging for it.  Are your prices in line for what other are charging for similar stone quality?

Here is my custom nephrite bangle (hold an awesome polish) with opaque jadeite bangles.  The quality of the stones for the jadeite is much lower than the nephrite, and the price reflects it, but I really like both.


----------



## Jademan

Junkenpo said:


> I think your pendants look quite attractive. I especially like that last one...the whitish-translucent rectangle. I think the draw AND drawback of jade selling/collecting is that beauty and worth are so subjective.   Sometimes the collectors are just looking for "pretty" in their eyes, without understanding how much effort goes into handworked quality jade while others are more educated about jade type and stone quality, but are also looking for a bargain. I know I've been on both ends of the spectrum. I'm at point in my collecting where I have an idea of what I'm willing to pay and for what quality.  If you are concerned for your bottom line, there must be a reckoning between the cost of the material, time spent creating your vision, and what you are charging for it.  Are your prices in line for what other are charging for similar stone quality?
> 
> Here is my custom nephrite bangle (hold an awesome polish) with opaque jadeite bangles.  The quality of the stones for the jadeite is much lower than the nephrite, and the price reflects it, but I really like both.



Ok, i must highlight what exactly is driving me crazy. You see.. it is easy (easy for experienced jewelry maker) to make round nephrite, or bangle, or anything without flat surface. To make it flat it is... terrifyingly hard. I just cant find analogs on the marker to benchmark my stuff. Did you ever see something like that? I just literally never saw anything better polished, all stones waxed or have this snakeskin dotted texture on surface. 
But hard to do and rare doesn't mean people want it that the problem. 

Anyway i am highly appreciating this conversation. You love tiny nephrite? I once was interested to create the tiniest nephrite in the word, hope you enjoy it. And some more white and mutton fat.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

hello jadies!! how are you all doing???
I hope you all have been great and Happy Valentine's day to you all 
well, today was interesting....my husband, who is starting to dislike my jade habit a tiny bit surprised me with a pearl and jade necklace....THAT Was surprising..and i thought I would share it with you since no one else cares much about my jade love except you all.
I really like it, I ve wanted to get an all pearl necklace for a long time (still do!!) but that he put some thought Into it and got 2 of the gems I really love, amongst others.
it is really pretty and the jade is decent, they look well together and I am a happy camper (...for now)
much love to all of you and stay jade-y


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> hello jadies!! how are you all doing???
> I hope you all have been great and Happy Valentine's day to you all
> well, today was interesting....my husband, who is starting to dislike my jade habit a tiny bit surprised me with a pearl and jade necklace....THAT Was surprising..and i thought I would share it with you since no one else cares much about my jade love except you all.
> I really like it, I ve wanted to get an all pearl necklace for a long time (still do!!) but that he put some thought Into it and got 2 of the gems I really love, amongst others.
> it is really pretty and the jade is decent, they look well together and I am a happy camper (...for now)
> much love to all of you and stay jade-y


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

sorry....it wouldn't upload with my post....so it's separate now


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Jademan said:


> Ok, i must highlight what exactly is driving me crazy. You see.. it is easy (easy for experienced jewelry maker) to make round nephrite, or bangle, or anything without flat surface. To make it flat it is... terrifyingly hard. I just cant find analogs on the marker to benchmark my stuff. Did you ever see something like that? I just literally never saw anything better polished, all stones waxed or have this snakeskin dotted texture on surface.
> But hard to do and rare doesn't mean people want it that the problem.
> 
> Anyway i am highly appreciating this conversation. You love tiny nephrite? I once was interested to create the tiniest nephrite in the word, hope you enjoy it. And some more white and mutton fat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3605461
> View attachment 3605462
> View attachment 3605463
> View attachment 3605452
> View attachment 3605453
> View attachment 3605454


I think they look pretty neat. it's interesting how you got these so thin that they are translucent....Nephrite is usually more opaque since it's grain is so compact....
do you/can you make other shapes?
I do appreciate that someone out there has put in a lot of work in the jadeite and Nephrite jewelry I wear....I ve seen videos and i know it is a lot of patience and work to get it to look right so big props to you and what you do


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Jademan said:


> Hello . I badly need help (in form of advice and opinion) and really hope this is the forum where i can find it.
> Long story short, i was always fascinated by nephrite and spent years pursuing the goal to became the best in something nephrite related.
> The goal was to achieve ideally rectangle nephrite without ugly visible texture. The one that usually hidden under wax. (my stones not waxed)
> And so i achieved it but it turned out the process require the unholy amount of working hours and on top of that, only the fracture of rough nephrite can be used. (Because in roundish items the cracks are not that visible and they also hidden under the wax)
> So, i failed to monetize my items, shall i stop? Do people only need carvings ets? Is this just cheap looking slabs?
> Please tell me what you think, i need honest opinion.
> 
> View attachment 3604466
> View attachment 3604467
> View attachment 3604468
> View attachment 3604469
> View attachment 3604487
> View attachment 3604477
> View attachment 3604478
> View attachment 3604479


I really dig the spectrum of colors in this post....love the shades of green and that white!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Redkoi01 said:


> Sharing my china town findings today!! All the certificates checked out good!! All 3 grade A jadeite. The carved is not a full bangle it has a very unique design.


I really love all your bangles and that ring is just beautiful!!!! I love the flower and the color on it!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Junkenpo said:


> What's the thickness?  I have 2 slim princesses- they're both about 7mm.  When I first got them, I was so worried about them breaking... but the jade is strong, even at that thinness.   I like the color on yours.  Is it a local seller or an internet one?
> Hey Junkenpo!!!
> this bangle is SUPER tough for being around 3-4mm thick....it is super thin.
> I was a little scared of wearing it but that has since worn off lol!!! it's an everyday bangle that I just wear while doing household work and auch....it's very thin and it's around a 57mm, which is kind of small for me...but since it's so thin, it's way easy to take off and put on and not too painful unlike thicker bangles that are small for me.
> I did get it online...it was only  $10 LOL!!!
> I will have to look up the seller....it's been a few months, I ve been meaning to look again to see if they have anymore super slim bangles, now I'm really loving them since I ve benefits wearing heavier bangles for some time now.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

2boys_jademommy said:


> Just as I decided the slimmer bangle is more suited for me it is sold. It was not meant to be. I hope whoever bought it enjoys wearing it.  Feeling a wee bit disappointed.


it always sucks when a bangle you ve been eyeballing and stalking is all the sudden, Poof!..gone
it's happened to me and it's been kind of heart breaking in a jade way.....
but I am trying my best to believe in jade karma, that another better is out there for you....and me


----------



## JadedJae

Hi Jadies,

Hope everyone has had a great Vday and enjoying their prezzies [emoji14] just wanted to share some pics of a faint bluish-grey icy bangle that I just got and thankfully it checked out as grade A when I got it verified yesterday as well. 

Thanks for letting me share and do keep those pics coming!

JJ


----------



## Silver Mom

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> sorry....it wouldn't upload with my post....so it's separate now


STUNNING!  Love it.


----------



## Silver Mom

JadedJae said:


> View attachment 3606117
> View attachment 3606118
> View attachment 3606119
> View attachment 3606120
> View attachment 3606121
> 
> 
> Hi Jadies,
> 
> Hope everyone has had a great Vday and enjoying their prezzies [emoji14] just wanted to share some pics of a faint bluish-grey icy bangle that I just got and thankfully it checked out as grade A when I got it verified yesterday as well.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and do keep those pics coming!
> 
> JJ


Oh My this is BEAUTIFUL.  Grade A!  AWESOME   Where did you get this beauty JJ?


----------



## Jademan

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> I think they look pretty neat. it's interesting how you got these so thin that they are translucent....Nephrite is usually more opaque since it's grain is so compact....
> where do you sell them at??
> do you/can you make other shapes?
> I do appreciate that someone out there has put in a lot of work in the jadeite and Nephrite jewelry I wear....I ve seen videos and i know it is a lot of patience and work to get it to look right so big props to you and what you do



Hello there ) The answers is.
1) how you got these so thin that they are translucent?
I developed my skill for many years inventing new technologies in the process.  The goal was to be literally the best. This secret is my personal achievement and it will fade from this world the day my soul go down to hell )
2)Nephrite is usually more opaque.
Only because no one can defeat it snakeskin texture. I can make nephrite look slick like glass.  ( here )
	

		
			
		

		
	



3) do you/can you make other shapes?
I can but i am not the best in it and cant compete with large jewelry manufactures.


ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> I really dig the spectrum of colors in this post....love the shades of green and that white!!


I was collecting unusual nephrite for years before starting to polish it. Some of those are rare colors, some are unique. Dark green nephrite on 1st picture was last mined 85 years ago.
xx - not permitted


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

JadedJae said:


> View attachment 3606117
> View attachment 3606118
> View attachment 3606119
> View attachment 3606120
> View attachment 3606121
> 
> 
> Hi Jadies,
> 
> Hope everyone has had a great Vday and enjoying their prezzies [emoji14] just wanted to share some pics of a faint bluish-grey icy bangle that I just got and thankfully it checked out as grade A when I got it verified yesterday as well.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and do keep those pics coming!
> 
> JJ


It's a beauty JadedJae!  It's so translucent and icy. Just beautiful.


----------



## JadedJae

Silver Mom said:


> Oh My this is BEAUTIFUL.  Grade A!  AWESOME   Where did you get this beauty JJ?



Thanks Silver Mom! I was also a little worried that it wasn't grade A as i bought it from a seller in China  seems like its quite a reputable online shop and the seller was very patient in answering all my questions so i decided to bite the bullet, so glad i did!



2boys_jademommy said:


> It's a beauty JadedJae!  It's so translucent and icy. Just beautiful.



Thanks jademommy! [emoji51]


----------



## crosso

Wearing light greens today; fruit, flower, butterfly -  I am longing for spring!!


----------



## Junkenpo

JadedJae said:


> Hi Jadies,
> 
> Hope everyone has had a great Vday and enjoying their prezzies [emoji14] just wanted to share some pics of a faint bluish-grey icy bangle that I just got and thankfully it checked out as grade A when I got it verified yesterday as well.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and do keep those pics coming!
> 
> JJ



Beautiful!  Do you mind sharing the seller?  Was it an online purchase or local?  The color looks so even and the I really like the translucency and grain.


----------



## Junkenpo

crosso said:


> Wearing light greens today; fruit, flower, butterfly -  I am longing for spring!!


  What a great set!  Love how every piece is unique and still pulls together.


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> Beautiful!  Do you mind sharing the seller?  Was it an online purchase or local?  The color looks so even and the I really like the translucency and grain.


Me too.  Would love to know where it came from JJ.  So pretty.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Silver Mom said:


> STUNNING!  Love it.


Thanks Silver mom!!!!  I love it too!! I was throughly surprised since I usually get flowers and earrings or something


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

JadedJae said:


> View attachment 3606117
> View attachment 3606118
> View attachment 3606119
> View attachment 3606120
> View attachment 3606121
> 
> 
> Hi Jadies,
> 
> Hope everyone has had a great Vday and enjoying their prezzies [emoji14] just wanted to share some pics of a faint bluish-grey icy bangle that I just got and thankfully it checked out as grade A when I got it verified yesterday as well.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and do keep those pics coming!
> 
> JJ



I LOVE THIS BANGLE!!! I really do!!! I love grays    what a beauty!!!!
oh and YES, please share the seller! I would love to see what else they have


----------



## mistikat

Just a reminder that members may not sell or buy through PF - thanks for your understanding!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

mistikat said:


> Just a reminder that members may not sell or buy through PF - thanks for your understanding!


others have said the same exact thing as me on the same post...
but it seems like you only call me out.
when I saw others asking, I asked as well because 2 other people had already asked. it seems like I'm the only person you say something to Every.Single.Time.


----------



## mistikat

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> others have said the same exact thing as me on the same post...
> but it seems like you only call me out.
> when I saw others asking, I asked as well because 2 other people had already asked. it seems like I'm the only person you say something to Every.Single.Time.



I wasn't quoting you, don't think I've ever quoted you in the past or directed any comments at you in terms of your comment saying I'm singling you out, and was referring to now edited and deleted posts.

The "no buying/selling/trading" applies to everyone on PF.

If there is any confusion, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Junkenpo

Thanks mistikat!

Also... I'm going to pitch the reputable jade sellers thread, too. If you're on a PC you can see the thread link in my signature. It's not a thread to buy/sell jade, it's a thread to report your experiences with buying jade from different sellers.  It's a thread trying to build up a list of sellers who are easy to work with: good communication, pictures, return policies, and especially clear about jade grade/treatments.  Alternately, it's a place to share any negative experiences: such as hard to work with sellers who may have misleading pictures, bait-and-switch tactics, make returns difficult, or misrepresent jade quality, grade, or treatments.   And also a reminder: just because a seller is on the list for either type, doesn't necessarily mean "don't question"... always do your due diligence.


----------



## mistikat

Junkenpo said:


> Thanks mistikat!
> 
> Also... I'm going to pitch the reputable jade sellers thread, too. If you're on a PC you can see the thread link in my signature. It's not a thread to buy/sell jade, it's a thread to report your experiences with buying jade from different sellers.  It's a thread trying to build up a list of sellers who are easy to work with: good communication, pictures, return policies, and especially clear about jade grade/treatments.  Alternately, it's a place to share any negative experiences: such as hard to work with sellers who may have misleading pictures, bait-and-switch tactics, make returns difficult, or misrepresent jade quality, grade, or treatments.   And also a reminder: just because a seller is on the list for either type, doesn't necessarily mean "don't question"... always do your due diligence.



Thanks; that's a great resource to remind members we have!


----------



## JadedJae

Junkenpo said:


> Beautiful!  Do you mind sharing the seller?  Was it an online purchase or local?  The color looks so even and the I really like the translucency and grain.





Silver Mom said:


> Me too.  Would love to know where it came from JJ.  So pretty.





ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> I LOVE THIS BANGLE!!! I really do!!! I love grays    what a beauty!!!!
> oh and YES, please share the seller! I would love to see what else they have



Thanks Jadies! This was an online purchase from a China-based seller via Taobao, i did realise that they do not list products on the site but rather you have to browse their photo albums on Wechat and liase with them directly (in Mandarin, unfortunately) :/

If anyone is keen for more details, please PM me. Just also wanted to clarify that I have no vested interests in the mentioned online store or app and am not promoting anything for sale on TPF 

JJ


----------



## mistikat

JadedJae said:


> Thanks Jadies! This was an online purchase from a China-based seller via Taobao, i did realise that they do not list products on the site but rather you have to browse their photo albums on Wechat and liase with them directly (in Mandarin, unfortunately) :/
> 
> If anyone is keen for more details, please PM me. Just also wanted to clarify that I have no vested interests in the mentioned online store or app and am not promoting anything for sale on TPF
> 
> JJ



Great - just to clarify, there is nothing wrong with sharing an online resource like this seller. The posts that were deleted were not relating to this, and were referencing a different kind of selling activity.


----------



## JadedJae

mistikat said:


> Great - just to clarify, there is nothing wrong with sharing an online resource like this seller. The posts that were deleted were not relating to this, and were referencing a different kind of selling activity.



Hi Mistikat,

Whew that's a relief to hear, for a moment I had thought it was referring to my post  thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Silver Mom

JadedJae said:


> Thanks Jadies! This was an online purchase from a China-based seller via Taobao, i did realise that they do not list products on the site but rather you have to browse their photo albums on Wechat and liase with them directly (in Mandarin, unfortunately) :/
> 
> If anyone is keen for more details, please PM me. Just also wanted to clarify that I have no vested interests in the mentioned online store or app and am not promoting anything for sale on TPF
> 
> JJ


You are so lucky.  I can't do taobao because it is much to complicated for me but I am happy that another jade sister got such a beauty.  AWESOME


----------



## efleon

Hi ladies, I've been lurking for awhile and you motivated me to haul out my Hong Kong jade bracelet which I love and need to wear more. I truly think it helped me recover faster from this flu I've been in bed with for three days! 
I have a question re size. I think my bracelet is a 55 mm. I also think from reading your thread that it's 11mm wide and a "D" or comfort style. Am I correct because I'm shopping for the matching lavender one (that I didn't buy in HK and should've!!!!!) and don't want to be wrong on size.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Ps-jademommie I like the thinner...color is better especially on second pic of first post!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

efleon said:


> Hi ladies, I've been lurking for awhile and you motivated me to haul out my Hong Kong jade bracelet which I love and need to wear more. I truly think it helped me recover faster from this flu I've been in bed with for three days!
> I have a question re size. I think my bracelet is a 55 mm. I also think from reading your thread that it's 11mm wide and a "D" or comfort style. Am I correct because I'm shopping for the matching lavender one (that I didn't buy in HK and should've!!!!!) and don't want to be wrong on size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3607441
> 
> Ps-jademommie I like the thinner...color is better especially on second pic of first post!


Hello Efleon and welcome to the forum! Your bangle is beautiful. I really like the soft bluish green. It's hard to tell from the pics but it almost looks like a princess rather than a d shape to me.  Does it have a flat inner diameter or is the bangle rounded like a tube? Regarding the size it does look to be approx 55 mm but remember measuring like that is not fully accurate but will give you a good ballpark.
Sorry you've been battling the flu and hope you are felling better now Some do believe Jade has healing powers. 
Thank you on your input regarding the two bangles I posted. In the end I chose the thinner bangle but realized it was sold the day I wanted to buy it.


----------



## efleon

Heartbreaking! But honestly they were both beautiful so you can't go wrong. 
I looked again at that photo of my piece and it's deceiving because when I run my hand over the bracelet and hold it up it has a decided flat portion on the inside that weirdly was not captured in the photo. I'm certain it is NOT  a chubby princess style circular all around (which is on my wish list btw!!).
It was 20 years ago but I remember going to the Kowloon bazaar and, knowing nothing about jade, I realized it would be foolish to purchase there so my brother and I went to a jewelry store (the name escapes me) which was considered "the best". It had a certificate that I promptly lost (because I was 20-something). I think they steered me in the right direction but I've mourned that matching lavender bracelet ever since! 
Here's a pic right after I bought it. See how I'm holding my wrist out! (And ok...lots more than 20 years ago!!)


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

efleon said:


> View attachment 3607889
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartbreaking! But honestly they were both beautiful so you can't go wrong.
> I looked again at that photo of my piece and it's deceiving because when I run my hand over the bracelet and hold it up it has a decided flat portion on the inside that weirdly was not captured in the photo. I'm certain it is NOT  a chubby princess style circular all around (which is on my wish list btw!!).
> It was 20 years ago but I remember going to the Kowloon bazaar and, knowing nothing about jade, I realized it would be foolish to purchase there so my brother and I went to a jewelry store (the name escapes me) which was considered "the best". It had a certificate that I promptly lost (because I was 20-something). I think they steered me in the right direction but I've mourned that matching lavender bracelet ever since!
> Here's a pic right after I bought it. See how I'm holding my wrist out! (And ok...lots more than 20 years ago!!)


You look great with your bangle on. You both look so happy and the bangle really compliments your outfit. Thank you for sharing such a special photo from 20 years ago. Perhaps someday you will find that lavender bangle - or at least one that captures you the way that one did.


----------



## Junkenpo

efleon said:


> Hi ladies, I've been lurking for awhile and you motivated me to haul out my Hong Kong jade bracelet which I love and need to wear more. I truly think it helped me recover faster from this flu I've been in bed with for three days!
> I have a question re size. I think my bracelet is a 55 mm. I also think from reading your thread that it's 11mm wide and a "D" or comfort style. Am I correct because I'm shopping for the matching lavender one (that I didn't buy in HK and should've!!!!!) and don't want to be wrong on size.
> Ps-jademommie I like the thinner...color is better especially on second pic of first post!





efleon said:


> Heartbreaking! But honestly they were both beautiful so you can't go wrong.
> I looked again at that photo of my piece and it's deceiving because when I run my hand over the bracelet and hold it up it has a decided flat portion on the inside that weirdly was not captured in the photo. I'm certain it is NOT  a chubby princess style circular all around (which is on my wish list btw!!).
> It was 20 years ago but I remember going to the Kowloon bazaar and, knowing nothing about jade, I realized it would be foolish to purchase there so my brother and I went to a jewelry store (the name escapes me) which was considered "the best". It had a certificate that I promptly lost (because I was 20-something). I think they steered me in the right direction but I've mourned that matching lavender bracelet ever since!
> Here's a pic right after I bought it. See how I'm holding my wrist out! (And ok...lots more than 20 years ago!!)



Aloha efleon!  Gorgeous bangle!! I like the color, grain, and translucency on it.  Your pic looks  lovely and the bangle looks great with your outfit.  I think your bangle is like my Smoke.  It looks very much like a round princess but instead of being a very round "O" on the cross section, it does have the flattish part that touches the skin. I still consider it a princess. though I do have bangles that are really round.  I also have one that is more oval shape () - slightly taller than she is wide.  "D" shapes really do look like "D"  like in this picture.







Here are some shots of my Smoke (before I stopped taking her off) that kind of show her flattish inner, while still being mostly  round.










If you like the way your present bangle fits, the best way to get your size is to just head down to the hardware shop (or Amazon) and get some calipers to measure yours.  Using the ruler/measuring tape can be inaccurate. Even half-to-1mm makes a big difference in comfort for me.


----------



## Silver Mom

efleon said:


> View attachment 3607889
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartbreaking! But honestly they were both beautiful so you can't go wrong.
> I looked again at that photo of my piece and it's deceiving because when I run my hand over the bracelet and hold it up it has a decided flat portion on the inside that weirdly was not captured in the photo. I'm certain it is NOT  a chubby princess style circular all around (which is on my wish list btw!!).
> It was 20 years ago but I remember going to the Kowloon bazaar and, knowing nothing about jade, I realized it would be foolish to purchase there so my brother and I went to a jewelry store (the name escapes me) which was considered "the best". It had a certificate that I promptly lost (because I was 20-something). I think they steered me in the right direction but I've mourned that matching lavender bracelet ever since!
> Here's a pic right after I bought it. See how I'm holding my wrist out! (And ok...lots more than 20 years ago!!)


Sounds like you had fun and you are a very pretty lady.


----------



## Dynasty

Enjoy LADIES!!!


----------



## efleon

Thank you junkenpo and silver mom! That helps a lot.
Oh, and junkenpo, I love how you name your pieces. They really do have personalities and are friends!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Dynasty said:


> View attachment 3608267
> View attachment 3608268
> View attachment 3608269
> View attachment 3608270
> View attachment 3608271
> View attachment 3608272
> View attachment 3608273
> View attachment 3608274
> View attachment 3608275
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy LADIES!!!



Wow Dynasty that's some watery goodness right there lol!  It's gorgeous. What's the carving of?


----------



## JadedJae

2boys_jademommy said:


> Wow Dynasty that's some watery goodness right there lol!  It's gorgeous. What's the carving of?



Thats simply ethereal!! Highly icy with bright green floating flowers.... [emoji7][emoji7] i may be wrong but it looks like a dragon head with a pearl at its mouth.... Divine!!


----------



## Dynasty

2boys_jademommy said:


> Wow Dynasty that's some watery goodness right there lol!  It's gorgeous. What's the carving of?





JadedJae said:


> Thats simply ethereal!! Highly icy with bright green floating flowers.... [emoji7][emoji7] i may be wrong but it looks like a dragon head with a pearl at its mouth.... Divine!!



I think it's a Dragon head too : )


----------



## crosso

Hi jadies,  hope all are having a wonderful Saturday!
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 I am happily working on my latest jewelry making project and thought I'd share. This wire wrapping business is slow going, but I think the end result will be a pretty spring necklace. The flower carved beads are lavender jadeite and the tiny green beads are chrysoprase.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Hi jadies,  hope all are having a wonderful Saturday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609628
> View attachment 3609629
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happily working on my latest jewelry making project and thought I'd share. This wire wrapping business is slow going, but I think the end result will be a pretty spring necklace. The flower carved beads are lavender jadeite and the tiny green beads are chrysoprase.


This will be perfect for Spring Crosso - I love it! Will you have enough material to make a matching bracelet or flower earrings?


----------



## Junkenpo

crosso said:


> Hi jadies,  hope all are having a wonderful Saturday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609628
> View attachment 3609629
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happily working on my latest jewelry making project and thought I'd share. This wire wrapping business is slow going, but I think the end result will be a pretty spring necklace. The flower carved beads are lavender jadeite and the tiny green beads are chrysoprase.



Love the flowers and balance of colors!  Is this going to be a regular length or opera length style? The spacing looks great.  What's the source for the flowers?   



Dynasty said:


> Enjoy LADIES!!!


 Thanks for sharing Dynasty!  Did you purchase this one? I like how glassy it is.


----------



## crosso

Thank you, JKP and 2BJM! There were only 9 flower beads, so the necklace will be about 19" long. The flower beads were already in a necklace that I bought from Suzanne's Corner, but I didn't like the chain and did not know what the green beads were. I wanted a softer green and found the tiny chrysoprase beads on Etsy ftom a Canadian seller. As for earrings and bracelet , I may wear either of these and think Sweet Dreams, my soft lavender smooth bangle or Iris, my pale lavender carved one, might look nice with it.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Thank you, JKP and 2BJM! There were only 9 flower beads, so the necklace will be about 19" long. The flower beads were already in a necklace that I bought from Suzanne's Corner, but I didn't like the chain and did not know what the green beads were. I wanted a softer green and found the tiny chrysoprase beads on Etsy ftom a Canadian seller. As for earrings and bracelet , I may wear either of these and think Sweet Dreams, my soft lavender smooth bangle or Iris, my pale lavender carved one, might look nice with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609919
> View attachment 3609920
> View attachment 3609928
> View attachment 3609929


Seeet Dreams and Iris will pair beautifully with your new necklace. Your green bangles may look nice too as it'll pick up the colour of those little green beads


----------



## efleon

Hi Ladies, 
I'm sure this has been covered but I couldn't find it in 800-something posts or by typing "buffer" and "multiple" in search box of this awesome thread! So here goes....
How do you wear more than one jade bangle? Don't they clink? Should I limit myself to just one at a time???


----------



## Silver Mom

efleon said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I'm sure this has been covered but I couldn't find it in 800-something posts or by typing "buffer" and "multiple" in search box of this awesome thread! So here goes....
> How do you wear more than one jade bangle? Don't they clink? Should I limit myself to just one at a time???


The term we use for wearing more than one bangle at a time on this thread is "stacking".  You can wear more than one without a buffer but most like to wear something in between so they don't clink or damage each other.  I don't like to stack for the reason that they might chip each other however once I did consider stacking and thought of using this swarovski crystal bangle as a buffer.  I changed my mind with the advice of some of the jade sisters on this thread because they thought the jade bangles looked better on their own so I then decided not to stack and just wear one at a time.


----------



## Junkenpo

efleon said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I'm sure this has been covered but I couldn't find it in 800-something posts or by typing "buffer" and "multiple" in search box of this awesome thread! So here goes....
> How do you wear more than one jade bangle? Don't they clink? Should I limit myself to just one at a time???



It is better for the stone to wear one bangle at time.  Jade is strong, but one can risk chipping or cracking if you like to stack.  However, I do like to stack my bangles occasionally.  I like the noise they make, though I do try to minimize it.  Sometimes I wear a buffer, sometimes I don't.  Here are some reposts.


----------



## efleon

Wow!
Thank you so much for that advice.
And the beautiful pics!
Just stunning.
I love the stacked look but don't think my heart could stand the worry. 
Lucky I have two wrists.....


----------



## Silver Mom

Wow, such a beautiful bangle Dynasty.  LOVE IT!


----------



## Silver Mom

Dynasty said:


> View attachment 3608267
> View attachment 3608268
> View attachment 3608269
> View attachment 3608270
> View attachment 3608271
> View attachment 3608272
> View attachment 3608273
> View attachment 3608274
> View attachment 3608275
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy LADIES!!!


Hi Dynasty!!!! Great to see you back on the thread.  It has been so long and I really did miss you.  Since it has been so long I thought I would ask you a question that I am really curious about and maybe you can answer.  Have you been wearing your Jades?   If you have, can you tell me if they have changed in color or translucense in any way.  I have been wearing my pieces and have noticed that they have become so much shiner and deeper in color.  Do you think that is even possible or do you think I am imagining it?  Anyway, glad you are back!


----------



## crosso

Necklace is finished! Pleased with how it turned out [emoji5]


----------



## Junkenpo

crosso said:


> Necklace is finished! Pleased with how it turned out



wow crosso!  That looks like it is almost from the same stone, what a lovely matched set.  You did a really great job with that.


----------



## Junkenpo

Here's what I was wearing today..

nephrite and onyx


----------



## JadedJae

crosso said:


> Necklace is finished! Pleased with how it turned out [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3612888
> View attachment 3612889



Hi Crosso,

Absolutely love how they look like you bought them as a set!! Very pretty and great work on the necklace!

Here's what I'm having on today [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Necklace is finished! Pleased with how it turned out [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3612888
> View attachment 3612889


You did an amazing job with the necklace Crosso. Have fun wearing this set and it's just in time for the warmer weather


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Here's what I was wearing today..
> 
> nephrite and onyx


The green just pops against the black and gold!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

JadedJae said:


> Hi Crosso,
> 
> Absolutely love how they look like you bought them as a set!! Very pretty and great work on the necklace!
> 
> Here's what I'm having on today [emoji4]
> View attachment 3612905
> View attachment 3612906
> 
> View attachment 3612907


This reminds me of coconut jelly  It looks incredible on you JJ..


----------



## JadedJae

2boys_jademommy said:


> This reminds me of coconut jelly  It looks incredible on you JJ..



Now that you mentioned it... it really does resemble nata de coco especially under sunlight! Hahaha! I shall name it Coco then [emoji14]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

JadedJae said:


> Now that you mentioned it... it really does resemble nata de coco especially under sunlight! Hahaha! I shall name it Coco then [emoji14]


Love the name!  Luxurious  and sweet sounding


----------



## Dynasty

Silver Mom said:


> Hi Dynasty!!!! Great to see you back on the thread.  It has been so long and I really did miss you.  Since it has been so long I thought I would ask you a question that I am really curious about and maybe you can answer.  Have you been wearing your Jades?   If you have, can you tell me if they have changed in color or translucense in any way.  I have been wearing my pieces and have noticed that they have become so much shiner and deeper in color.  Do you think that is even possible or do you think I am imagining it?  Anyway, glad you are back!



Hi Silver Mom and Hi Ladies!
Yes it's been over two years since my last post here.
I have one of my bangle that I wear for while that I notice have changed become more moist, shinier and clear/translucent  in some part of the bangle but about become deeper in color since mine is black I can't really tell.

Maybe any ladies here have any experience about this?

Maybe some ladies that used to post here like BreadnGem, Berniechocolate, Jadelover, germansheperd, DaisyShadow, druzy, Tiffins, Jade4me, Chubbychoco, uli, Lynne Tyson, faithgrace7 and many more out there? Come on ladies! Come back and share some of your experience and jade adventure with us! Miss you all!

Here is some pics of the bangle before and after.


----------



## berniechocolate

Hey folks , 

Howdy Silver Mom & Dynasty and other jade sistas ! 

It's been so long ,  I recall when I first shared here , my son was still a toddler , now he's primary school age  time flies . 

Can't catch up fast enough with gazillion pics . 

Crosso - I really love your awesome creativity and skills crosso. That's really some very good hands working with that dainty oriental style crosso . It's really perfect with the carved lavender bangle .

Ever consider setting up shop ? On Etsy perhaps ,  i think you could do some really cool intricate jadeite dangles for earrings . I wouldn't mind being your first customer!!!

dynasty -  wow !!!  That's quite different from it was first send over to u .  The snowy  bits really looks more translucent now , I hope one day you can put it on again . 

About translucence thought it's been said that it is a given constant scientifically , I have heard of many anecdotal account of bangles looking better with increased wearing . 

Perhaps our body heat and oils with prolonged contact reacts to give j a really lovely glow . 


Junkepo - that's really a great match your van cleef bracelet and nephrite beads . The beads are luminous green . Is that from Allan 

silver mom - you should model your stuff more   . One at a time , that's too precious every single one of them . I agree it's good to enjoy what we have .  After all only one neck and A pair of hands .  

These are my current favorites  , it's a howdy jade post after eons of random post  








I m on a yellow orange fever again ! Enjoy and I hope to see more modeling post with outfits etc .  We will eventually have more stable collection and stop buying , so it's interesting to see how jadeite or jade match with other stuff in our jewelry box .


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> Hey folks ,
> 
> Howdy Silver Mom & Dynasty and other jade sistas !
> 
> It's been so long ,  I recall when I first shared here , my son was still a toddler , now he's primary school age  time flies .
> 
> Can't catch up fast enough with gazillion pics .
> 
> Crosso - I really love your awesome creativity and skills crosso. That's really some very good hands working with that dainty oriental style crosso . It's really perfect with the carved lavender bangle .
> 
> Ever consider setting up shop ? On Etsy perhaps ,  i think you could do some really cool intricate jadeite dangles for earrings . I wouldn't mind being your first customer!!!
> 
> dynasty -  wow !!!  That's quite different from it was first send over to u .  The snowy  bits really looks more translucent now , I hope one day you can put it on again .
> 
> About translucence thought it's been said that it is a given constant scientifically , I have heard of many anecdotal account of bangles looking better with increased wearing .
> 
> Perhaps our body heat and oils with prolonged contact reacts to give j a really lovely glow .
> 
> 
> Junkepo - that's really a great match your van cleef bracelet and nephrite beads . The beads are luminous green . Is that from Allan
> 
> silver mom - you should model your stuff more   . One at a time , that's too precious every single one of them . I agree it's good to enjoy what we have .  After all only one neck and A pair of hands .
> 
> These are my current favorites  , it's a howdy jade post after eons of random post
> 
> View attachment 3613400
> View attachment 3613401
> View attachment 3613402
> 
> View attachment 3613403
> 
> 
> I m on a yellow orange fever again ! Enjoy and I hope to see more modeling post with outfits etc .  We will eventually have more stable collection and stop buying , so it's interesting to see how jadeite or jade match with other stuff in our jewelry box .


 Missed you here Bernie - you're jade is beautiful. I especially love that bangle that looks like lemon and kiwi


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Dynasty said:


> View attachment 3613199
> View attachment 3613200
> 
> 
> Hi Silver Mom and Hi Ladies!
> Yes it's been over two years since my last post here.
> I have one of my bangle that I wear for while that I notice have changed become more moist, shinier and clear/translucent  in some part of the bangle but about become deeper in color since mine is black I can't really tell.
> 
> Maybe any ladies here have any experience about this?
> 
> Maybe some ladies that used to post here like BreadnGem, Berniechocolate, Jadelover, germansheperd, DaisyShadow, druzy, Tiffins, Jade4me, Chubbychoco, uli, Lynne Tyson, faithgrace7 and many more out there? Come on ladies! Come back and share some of your experience and jade adventure with us! Miss you all!
> 
> Here is some pics of the bangle before and after.


 It DOES look more translucent Dynasty...beautiful


----------



## Dynasty

Junkenpo said:


> Love the flowers and balance of colors!  Is this going to be a regular length or opera length style? The spacing looks great.  What's the source for the flowers?
> 
> Thanks for sharing Dynasty!  Did you purchase this one? I like how glassy it is.



You are welcome
No I didn't buy this because of the size and I just bought other bangles and ring that make my wallet empty LOL


----------



## Silver Mom

Dynasty said:


> View attachment 3613199
> View attachment 3613200
> 
> 
> Hi Silver Mom and Hi Ladies!
> Yes it's been over two years since my last post here.
> I have one of my bangle that I wear for while that I notice have changed become more moist, shinier and clear/translucent  in some part of the bangle but about become deeper in color since mine is black I can't really tell.
> 
> Maybe any ladies here have any experience about this?
> 
> Maybe some ladies that used to post here like BreadnGem, Berniechocolate, Jadelover, germansheperd, DaisyShadow, druzy, Tiffins, Jade4me, Chubbychoco, uli, Lynne Tyson, faithgrace7 and many more out there? Come on ladies! Come back and share some of your experience and jade adventure with us! Miss you all!
> 
> Here is some pics of the bangle before and after.


WOW Dynasty!  This is so cool.  I think I shall have to wear my jade pieces more.  Your example has truly inspired me.  The difference in the two photos are really great.  I truly did not realize that it would make such a difference.  Hey jadies, did you guys find this to be happening to any of your pieces?  Would love to hear from everybody on this thread (especially all the "old timers") that Dynasty mentioned.  Loving the thought of  possibly all our old friends coming back to this thread.


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> Hey folks ,
> 
> Howdy Silver Mom & Dynasty and other jade sistas !
> 
> It's been so long ,  I recall when I first shared here , my son was still a toddler , now he's primary school age  time flies .
> 
> Can't catch up fast enough with gazillion pics .
> 
> Crosso - I really love your awesome creativity and skills crosso. That's really some very good hands working with that dainty oriental style crosso . It's really perfect with the carved lavender bangle .
> 
> Ever consider setting up shop ? On Etsy perhaps ,  i think you could do some really cool intricate jadeite dangles for earrings . I wouldn't mind being your first customer!!!
> 
> dynasty -  wow !!!  That's quite different from it was first send over to u .  The snowy  bits really looks more translucent now , I hope one day you can put it on again .
> 
> About translucence thought it's been said that it is a given constant scientifically , I have heard of many anecdotal account of bangles looking better with increased wearing .
> 
> Perhaps our body heat and oils with prolonged contact reacts to give j a really lovely glow .
> 
> 
> Junkepo - that's really a great match your van cleef bracelet and nephrite beads . The beads are luminous green . Is that from Allan
> 
> silver mom - you should model your stuff more   . One at a time , that's too precious every single one of them . I agree it's good to enjoy what we have .  After all only one neck and A pair of hands .
> 
> These are my current favorites  , it's a howdy jade post after eons of random post
> 
> View attachment 3613400
> View attachment 3613401
> View attachment 3613402
> 
> View attachment 3613403
> 
> 
> I m on a yellow orange fever again ! Enjoy and I hope to see more modeling post with outfits etc .  We will eventually have more stable collection and stop buying , so it's interesting to see how jadeite or jade match with other stuff in our jewelry box .


Oh WOWZA berniechocolate.  These are such beauties.  I so enjoy seeing your Amazing pieces.  Your orange pieces are so rare.  LOVE LOVE LOVE them!


----------



## crosso

Dynasty said:


> View attachment 3613199
> View attachment 3613200
> 
> 
> Hi Silver Mom and Hi Ladies!
> Yes it's been over two years since my last post here.
> I have one of my bangle that I wear for while that I notice have changed become more moist, shinier and clear/translucent  in some part of the bangle but about become deeper in color since mine is black I can't really tell.
> 
> Maybe any ladies here have any experience about this?
> 
> Maybe some ladies that used to post here like BreadnGem, Berniechocolate, Jadelover, germansheperd, DaisyShadow, druzy, Tiffins, Jade4me, Chubbychoco, uli, Lynne Tyson, faithgrace7 and many more out there? Come on ladies! Come back and share some of your experience and jade adventure with us! Miss you all!
> 
> Here is some pics of the bangle before and after.


Beautiful, Dynasty!!!


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> You did an amazing job with the necklace Crosso. Have fun wearing this set and it's just in time for the warmer weather


Thanks so much! [emoji9]


----------



## crosso

JadedJae said:


> Hi Crosso,
> 
> Absolutely love how they look like you bought them as a set!! Very pretty and great work on the necklace!
> 
> Here's what I'm having on today [emoji4]
> View attachment 3612905
> View attachment 3612906
> 
> View attachment 3612907


Wow, this bangle  is so lovely and serene! It makes me feel cool and tranquil just looking at it. And the neutral color means you can easily wear it with anything. This was a great choice in bangles!!


----------



## crosso

berniechocolate said:


> Hey folks ,
> 
> Howdy Silver Mom & Dynasty and other jade sistas !
> 
> It's been so long ,  I recall when I first shared here , my son was still a toddler , now he's primary school age  time flies .
> 
> Can't catch up fast enough with gazillion pics .
> 
> Crosso - I really love your awesome creativity and skills crosso. That's really some very good hands working with that dainty oriental style crosso . It's really perfect with the carved lavender bangle .
> 
> Ever consider setting up shop ? On Etsy perhaps ,  i think you could do some really cool intricate jadeite dangles for earrings . I wouldn't mind being your first customer!!!
> 
> dynasty -  wow !!!  That's quite different from it was first send over to u .  The snowy  bits really looks more translucent now , I hope one day you can put it on again .
> 
> About translucence thought it's been said that it is a given constant scientifically , I have heard of many anecdotal account of bangles looking better with increased wearing .
> 
> Perhaps our body heat and oils with prolonged contact reacts to give j a really lovely glow .
> 
> 
> Junkepo - that's really a great match your van cleef bracelet and nephrite beads . The beads are luminous green . Is that from Allan
> 
> silver mom - you should model your stuff more   . One at a time , that's too precious every single one of them . I agree it's good to enjoy what we have .  After all only one neck and A pair of hands .
> 
> These are my current favorites  , it's a howdy jade post after eons of random post
> 
> View attachment 3613400
> View attachment 3613401
> View attachment 3613402
> 
> View attachment 3613403
> 
> 
> I m on a yellow orange fever again ! Enjoy and I hope to see more modeling post with outfits etc .  We will eventually have more stable collection and stop buying , so it's interesting to see how jadeite or jade match with other stuff in our jewelry box .


Hi Bernie! Lovely to see you posting and thank you for the kind compliment! I've not ever thought of opening a shop - I make a few things for myself, family or friends, but I am way too much of an amateur  (and a perfectionist) to think of selling them. I enjoy it as a hobby, as I  find it relaxing. It's also a bit easier on the wallet than just buying whatever strikes my fancy and I like being able to customize.
Love your marmalade bangle and your orange pendants are gorgeous!! The smaller pendant is especially vivid and just glows like it's own little sun. Stunning!


----------



## elizabethtwrs

crosso said:


> Necklace is finished! Pleased with how it turned out [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3612888
> View attachment 3612889



So gorgeous!! I love love the carving on the bangle!


----------



## Junkenpo

Love it when loved & missed posters come back to the thread!   It's such a nice mix of old and new on tPF.  I can't believe I've been posting on these forums for 10 years. I can't wait to see what the next 10 bring (more jade!).


----------



## gogo94

Hello everyone, I just started following this thread yesterday! There are so much info and lots of great jade candies. I own several small pieces like rings and pendant.my black jade ring broke recently  

This year is a memorable year personally and now I'm totally looking for a jade bangle. I saw a vintage bangle with hinges but usually people only put hinges if the bangle was cracked or broken. Am I crazy to still go for it?! Or new one is the general rule for jade? I heard some old ones were put in a tomb... 

Would be great to hear your advice! Once I get home I'll post some of the pieces I have !


----------



## Junkenpo

gogo94 said:


> Hello everyone, I just started following this thread yesterday! There are so much info and lots of great jade candies. I own several small pieces like rings and pendant.my black jade ring broke recently
> 
> This year is a memorable year personally and now I'm totally looking for a jade bangle. I saw a vintage bangle with hinges but usually people only put hinges if the bangle was cracked or broken. Am I crazy to still go for it?! Or new one is the general rule for jade? I heard some old ones were put in a tomb...
> 
> Would be great to hear your advice! Once I get home I'll post some of the pieces I have !



Hi and welcome!   So sorry to hear about your broken ring... was it a cabochon set in a metal band, or was it a completely stone ring? Can it be repaired or reset? I love black jade.   I know some people feel uncomfortable wearing banded or hinged bangles because a jade bangle is supposed to be "protective" and if broken, then it's done its job as a protector.  However, I would have no qualms about wearing a bangle that is banded or hinged if it is grade A, pleasing to my eye, and a friendly price. haha  

I'm not usually superstitious, but I did purchase a used bangle that kind of felt "angry" for the lack of a better word.   It didn't change till I paired with another bangle that seemed to "clear" it .  It was a very unusual feeling.  Now, any new bangles go with me to the beach at least once to bath in the salt water which is supposed to be "cleasening", and that seems to settle everything to neutral.


----------



## gogo94

Junkenpo said:


> Hi and welcome!   So sorry to hear about your broken ring... was it a cabochon set in a metal band, or was it a completely stone ring? Can it be repaired or reset? I love black jade.   I know some people feel uncomfortable wearing banded or hinged bangles because a jade bangle is supposed to be "protective" and if broken, then it's done its job as a protector.  However, I would have no qualms about wearing a bangle that is banded or hinged if it is grade A, pleasing to my eye, and a friendly price. haha
> 
> I'm not usually superstitious, but I did purchase a used bangle that kind of felt "angry" for the lack of a better word.   It didn't change till I paired with another bangle that seemed to "clear" it .  It was a very unusual feeling.  Now, any new bangles go with me to the beach at least once to bath in the salt water which is supposed to be "cleasening", and that seems to settle everything to neutral.


 
Thanks Junkenpo. It's reassuring that there are people buying hinged pieces. Let me find out more details on the piece from the seller and will decide from there!  

The ring is a complete stone ring with a gold plated butterfly on top. Ring was cracked and broken in half! Still keeping it in my jewellery box but it's beyond repair unless glueing it....! Sad...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

gogo94 said:


> Hello everyone, I just started following this thread yesterday! There are so much info and lots of great jade candies. I own several small pieces like rings and pendant.my black jade ring broke recently
> 
> This year is a memorable year personally and now I'm totally looking for a jade bangle. I saw a vintage bangle with hinges but usually people only put hinges if the bangle was cracked or broken. Am I crazy to still go for it?! Or new one is the general rule for jade? I heard some old ones were put in a tomb...
> 
> Would be great to hear your advice! Once I get home I'll post some of the pieces I have !



Welcome Gogo94 ! . I'm sorry to hear about your ring. I love black Jade as well. Would love to see your other pieces and more than happy to share in your quest to find a bangle


----------



## gogo94

Thank you ladies! Hopefully I can share more about my quest on the bangle soon. Still researching and taking my time to visit some local shops next week.

Here are my small pieces.....first one is a pendant. It's a very adorable gift. The others are rings. One honey, one pale green and one with veins. I got all of the rings from the same shop in hk. The last one is my favourite but I rarely have chances to wear it. As soon as I saw it in the shop I just couldn't let go. 

I'm struggling a bit with the stone rings coz I can't wear them daily with my keyboard work.


----------



## dster1

Hi jadies, so excited to share pictures of my bangle that arrived yesterday! It was a tight squeeze but I'm really enjoying the close fit. Here are some photos in Various lighting. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Does anyone have experience with wearing jade bangles to hot springs or pools? I'm afraid hat this bangle can't be easily removed so plan to wear it 24/7. Will jadeite get damaged? I did some googling and the general advice is to play it more safe and remove all jewelry but I know some ladies here have forever bangles that can't be removed.


----------



## elizabethtwrs

dster1 said:


> Hi jadies, so excited to share pictures of my bangle that arrived yesterday! It was a tight squeeze but I'm really enjoying the close fit. Here are some photos in Various lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3617062
> View attachment 3617063
> View attachment 3617066
> 
> 
> Does anyone have experience with wearing jade bangles to hot springs or pools? I'm afraid hat this bangle can't be easily removed so plan to wear it 24/7. Will jadeite get damaged? I did some googling and the general advice is to play it more safe and remove all jewelry but I know some ladies here have forever bangles that can't be removed.



It's gorgeous! Love the translucency and the lavender colour of the bangle. Looks great on you!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

gogo94 said:


> Thank you ladies! Hopefully I can share more about my quest on the bangle soon. Still researching and taking my time to visit some local shops next week.
> 
> Here are my small pieces.....first one is a pendant. It's a very adorable gift. The others are rings. One honey, one pale green and one with veins. I got all of the rings from the same shop in hk. The last one is my favourite but I rarely have chances to wear it. As soon as I saw it in the shop I just couldn't let go.
> 
> I'm struggling a bit with the stone rings coz I can't wear them daily with my keyboard work.


You have a lovely collection. I especially love your yellow rose ring!  It's exquisite - thanks for sharing and looking forward to when you buy your first bangle


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

dster1 said:


> Hi jadies, so excited to share pictures of my bangle that arrived yesterday! It was a tight squeeze but I'm really enjoying the close fit. Here are some photos in Various lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3617062
> View attachment 3617063
> View attachment 3617066
> 
> 
> Does anyone have experience with wearing jade bangles to hot springs or pools? I'm afraid hat this bangle can't be easily removed so plan to wear it 24/7. Will jadeite get damaged? I did some googling and the general advice is to play it more safe and remove all jewelry but I know some ladies here have forever bangles that can't be removed.


It's so pretty!! Looks amazing on you
I wouldn't worry too much about wearing your bangle in the pool - not like you will be swimming everyday with it in which case may affect the Jade. I've worn mine a few times in the pool. Just be careful you don't hit the side of the pool with it.


----------



## Luvthybag

dster1 said:


> Hi jadies, so excited to share pictures of my bangle that arrived yesterday! It was a tight squeeze but I'm really enjoying the close fit. Here are some photos in Various lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3617062
> View attachment 3617063
> View attachment 3617066
> 
> 
> Does anyone have experience with wearing jade bangles to hot springs or pools? I'm afraid hat this bangle can't be easily removed so plan to wear it 24/7. Will jadeite get damaged? I did some googling and the general advice is to play it more safe and remove all jewelry but I know some ladies here have forever bangles that can't be removed.



Very beautiful, it looks absolutely gorgeous on you[emoji106] You already did some research and know you better not wear it to pools, so as you said, better play safe.


----------



## Junkenpo

gogo94 said:


> Thank you ladies! Hopefully I can share more about my quest on the bangle soon. Still researching and taking my time to visit some local shops next week.
> 
> Here are my small pieces.....first one is a pendant. It's a very adorable gift. The others are rings. One honey, one pale green and one with veins. I got all of the rings from the same shop in hk. The last one is my favourite but I rarely have chances to wear it. As soon as I saw it in the shop I just couldn't let go.
> 
> I'm struggling a bit with the stone rings coz I can't wear them daily with my keyboard work.



Gorgeous pieces! that pendant is icy!  I really like that yellowish carved one on the left.  The flower ring is great, too.  It's fun hunting for new jade. 



dster1 said:


> Hi jadies, so excited to share pictures of my bangle that arrived yesterday! It was a tight squeeze but I'm really enjoying the close fit. Here are some photos in Various lighting.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with wearing jade bangles to hot springs or pools? I'm afraid hat this bangle can't be easily removed so plan to wear it 24/7. Will jadeite get damaged? I did some googling and the general advice is to play it more safe and remove all jewelry but I know some ladies here have forever bangles that can't be removed.



Beautiful bangle!  It looks like a great fit, very feminine.   

I haven't had any problems wearing my bangles in the pools or to the beach or in the shower.  I've worn Smoke 24/7 always on never off since late 2014... I haven't seen any change  in quality or translucency.  I do remember reading that jade can go dry/brittle if "cooked" but I would imagine that it would require higher heat than what we can stand as bathing in hot water or hot pool.   Enjoy!


----------



## Junkenpo

And here's my latest impulse purchase.  Bidding went higher than I expected and more than I actually really wanted to spend, so I'm reviewing my collection and might pare down and sell some other lesser worn things off. (sigh).   It's silly because I already have a beaded bracelet in these colors, but these beads are bigger and more translucent. Holding a loupe to the camera phone works to get closer up pics! You can really see that the black beads aren't all the way black.


----------



## dster1

2boys_jademommy said:


> It's so pretty!! Looks amazing on you
> I wouldn't worry too much about wearing your bangle in the pool - not like you will be swimming everyday with it in which case may affect the Jade. I've worn mine a few times in the pool. Just be careful you don't hit the side of the pool with it.





Junkenpo said:


> Gorgeous pieces! that pendant is icy!  I really like that yellowish carved one on the left.  The flower ring is great, too.  It's fun hunting for new jade.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful bangle!  It looks like a great fit, very feminine.
> 
> I haven't had any problems wearing my bangles in the pools or to the beach or in the shower.  I've worn Smoke 24/7 always on never off since late 2014... I haven't seen any change  in quality or translucency.  I do remember reading that jade can go dry/brittle if "cooked" but I would imagine that it would require higher heat than what we can stand as bathing in hot water or hot pool.   Enjoy!



Thank you for the reassurance! I only plan to be in the pool or hot springs a few days out of the entire year. I'd probably rinse off right after anyway.


----------



## Silver Mom

dster1 said:


> Hi jadies, so excited to share pictures of my bangle that arrived yesterday! It was a tight squeeze but I'm really enjoying the close fit. Here are some photos in Various lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3617062
> View attachment 3617063
> View attachment 3617066
> 
> 
> Does anyone have experience with wearing jade bangles to hot springs or pools? I'm afraid hat this bangle can't be easily removed so plan to wear it 24/7. Will jadeite get damaged? I did some googling and the general advice is to play it more safe and remove all jewelry but I know some ladies here have forever bangles that can't be removed.


I could be wrong but it was my understanding that Grade A Jade does not damage very easily.  However,  Grade B jade that is polymer filled can be easily damaged.  Because it is filled with polymer it can break down over time and is naturally very brittle because of the treatment that it received.  If you have a Grade B jade you should be very careful with it because heat and sunlight can damage it.  Grade A jade however is very strong and can be passed down from generation to generation.  In the olden times it was even made into tools.  Because Grade A jade is found deep in the earth where there is a lot of heat and pressure I don't think that anything your body can stand would affect it.  I have heard that jadeite jade has a crystalline structure though so if you bang your jade in the wrong way it could chip or crack so in that regard you might have to be careful when stacking.  Nephrite jade on the other hand has fibres that interlock so it is tougher and will not crack as easily.  Nephrite is a softer stone than jadeite so it will be easier to scratch from what I have heard.  Although I did try to scratch a piece of nephrite with a nail once and it really had no effect so I don't know.  All this is just my opinion but not really sure so you can take it with a grain of salt. LOL


----------



## gogo94

Dater and jukenpo you both got such nice pieces!! It might sound crazy but I couldn't help to check and gradually go through the older posts to see the different lovely pieces posted before. 

About grade a, I have also looking at some tips in the older posts to identify grade a. But still cannot get a sense of it...too new to choosing jade.. so far I trust the seller. My usual seller does not make or design jade anymore and she changed to precious stones nowadays. Now I'm in search for a reasonably priced shop and / or even go online!


----------



## JadedJae

Hi Jadies~

Just wanted to take a min to upload pics on a matching loose cabochon that I just got to go with my bangle - I will get it set soon [emoji4] Thanks for letting me share and do keep those posts coming!

JJ


----------



## JadedJae

gogo94 said:


> Hello everyone, I just started following this thread yesterday! There are so much info and lots of great jade candies. I own several small pieces like rings and pendant.my black jade ring broke recently
> 
> This year is a memorable year personally and now I'm totally looking for a jade bangle. I saw a vintage bangle with hinges but usually people only put hinges if the bangle was cracked or broken. Am I crazy to still go for it?! Or new one is the general rule for jade? I heard some old ones were put in a tomb...
> 
> Would be great to hear your advice! Once I get home I'll post some of the pieces I have !



Welcome gogo94!! I personally love the vintage hinged bangle look too (despite the chinese belief that all hinged bangles are broken bangles that have served their purpose in protecting the wearer) and i think its a personal preference really.. do keep us posted on your hunt and all the best! [emoji4]

JJ


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

JadedJae said:


> Hi Jadies~
> 
> Just wanted to take a min to upload pics on a matching loose cabochon that I just got to go with my bangle - I will get it set soon [emoji4] Thanks for letting me share and do keep those posts coming!
> 
> JJ
> 
> View attachment 3618873
> 
> View attachment 3618874
> 
> View attachment 3618875



Can't wait to see the finished setting - will it be a ring or pendant?


----------



## crosso

JadedJae said:


> Hi Jadies~
> 
> Just wanted to take a min to upload pics on a matching loose cabochon that I just got to go with my bangle - I will get it set soon [emoji4] Thanks for letting me share and do keep those posts coming!
> 
> JJ
> 
> View attachment 3618873
> 
> View attachment 3618874
> 
> View attachment 3618875


Wow! PERFECT match! This will be a stunning set!


----------



## JadedJae

2boys_jademommy said:


> Can't wait to see the finished setting - will it be a ring or pendant?



Its gonna be a ring [emoji4][emoji4]



crosso said:


> Wow! PERFECT match! This will be a stunning set!



Thanks Crosso!! i can't wait for the ring blank to arrive and hopefully all goes fine as its going to be the first time i'm setting the stone myself hahaha


----------



## Junkenpo

gogo94 said:


> Dater and jukenpo you both got such nice pieces!! It might sound crazy but I couldn't help to check and gradually go through the older posts to see the different lovely pieces posted before.
> 
> About grade a, I have also looking at some tips in the older posts to identify grade a. But still cannot get a sense of it...too new to choosing jade.. so far I trust the seller. My usual seller does not make or design jade anymore and she changed to precious stones nowadays. Now I'm in search for a reasonably priced shop and / or even go online!



The Reference thread is a great resource for lots of pics of grade A and some of B and C for comparison.  I think my "eye" got better once I had a few pieces in different qualities to compare to the pictures on the various jade threads there.  Sometimes treatment is very obvious and you can tell right away when it's not Grade A, but other times it is very hard to tell.  This is why I've stuck with relatively inexpensive or vintage pieces.  So far I've been lucky. 



JadedJae said:


> Hi Jadies~
> 
> Just wanted to take a min to upload pics on a matching loose cabochon that I just got to go with my bangle - I will get it set soon [emoji4] Thanks for letting me share and do keep those posts coming!
> 
> JJ



Amazing match!  They will look so great together.  I look forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## Jademan

Hello there. I am starting to make new nephrite pendants today. So i wonder, maybe the Jade lovers want to see some insights from withing the process? 
Here the materials i gathered for this spring.


----------



## crosso

It feels like Spring today! Wearing shades of green to celebrate [emoji269][emoji256][emoji254]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

agooaculture said:


> Is jade making a come back in the trendy scenes with teens and young adults? I am noticing it more and more. A lot of trends from the mid 90's are back in nearly full swing, including those wire tied natural crystals. I have missed them


I would say jade is making somewhat of a comeback - although it never went away I personally have seen more young women wearing bangles. When I say young I mean 30 years + (not so much teenagers and women in their 20's. ) This is of course only my observation. Pendants however I do see on women of all ages and on men too.


----------



## gogo94

Yes!! I got to love jade around 5-6 years ago. Now I'm in early 30s. It helps when there are new jeweller using jade in their design. It looks elegant and edgy at the same time. It's easy to match with clothes. 

Sunny day today and my little jade pieces today. Heading out to check out shops for bangles!


----------



## gogo94

Quick update. got the very first bangle in my life! Yay!!!!!  Was looking for hinged ones but got totally distracted by the lavender. At the start I thought I wasn't drawn to lavender and it totally proved me wrong. This is a very light lavender with shades of green in two areas. 

Second knuckle of my thumb hurts a bit now from repeatedly putting on and off different bangles today. For this one, it's still manageable to take it off with with soap or Vaseline.  How are the Jadies here dealing with wearing bangles when exercising? I go rock climbing regularly...still thinking if i can get away with covering the bangle up with those elastic sports band.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

gogo94 said:


> Quick update. got the very first bangle in my life! Yay!!!!!  Was looking for hinged ones but got totally distracted by the lavender. At the start I thought I wasn't drawn to lavender and it totally proved me wrong. This is a very light lavender with shades of green in two areas.
> 
> Second knuckle of my thumb hurts a bit now from repeatedly putting on and off different bangles today. For this one, it's still manageable to take it off with with soap or Vaseline.  How are the Jadies here dealing with wearing bangles when exercising? I go rock climbing regularly...still thinking if i can get away with covering the bangle up with those elastic sports band.



So happy for you buying your first bangle - it's a beauty!  Lavender is so captivating
Rock climbing - cool! Can't help you there but I would think a soft, thick wristband will protect yourbangle if you don't want to take it off.....


----------



## Junkenpo

Jademan said:


> Hello there. I am starting to make new nephrite pendants today. So i wonder, maybe the Jade lovers want to see some insights from withing the process?
> Here the materials i gathered for this spring.


Fabulous!  I think it would be neat to work with jade and other stone. What type of special equipment do you use?  



crosso said:


> It feels like Spring today! Wearing shades of green to celebrate



I really like those earrings! (I love everything, though)... are they posts or clip/screw?    I would love to find a pair of simple everyday greenish jadeite earrings. 



gogo94 said:


> Yes!! I got to love jade around 5-6 years ago. Now I'm in early 30s. It helps when there are new jeweller using jade in their design. It looks elegant and edgy at the same time. It's easy to match with clothes.
> 
> Sunny day today and my little jade pieces today. Heading out to check out shops for bangles!



love that carving on the ring and the little jade bits on the bracelet!





gogo94 said:


> Quick update. got the very first bangle in my life! Yay!!!!!  Was looking for hinged ones but got totally distracted by the lavender. At the start I thought I wasn't drawn to lavender and it totally proved me wrong. This is a very light lavender with shades of green in two areas.
> 
> Second knuckle of my thumb hurts a bit now from repeatedly putting on and off different bangles today. For this one, it's still manageable to take it off with with soap or Vaseline.  How are the Jadies here dealing with wearing bangles when exercising? I go rock climbing regularly...still thinking if i can get away with covering the bangle up with those elastic sports band.



The lavender is lovely and feminine!  very nice even coloring all the way around.  I don't exercise much, I do have a bangle I haven't taken off in two years.  Do you climb on climbing walls or actually mountainsides?    Do you bang your arms on the walls or equipment much?  I would say if you are okay with taking it off, then take it off to be safe. If you intend to wear it all the time... I have a bangle I haven't taken off for about 2 years... then definitely find something to secure and pad it while on, while not being too bulky to interfere with your sport.


----------



## Junkenpo

Here are my pieces for today!  Granny Smith (bangle) and LilyBlue (little donut)


----------



## dster1

gogo94 said:


> Quick update. got the very first bangle in my life! Yay!!!!!  Was looking for hinged ones but got totally distracted by the lavender. At the start I thought I wasn't drawn to lavender and it totally proved me wrong. This is a very light lavender with shades of green in two areas.
> 
> Second knuckle of my thumb hurts a bit now from repeatedly putting on and off different bangles today. For this one, it's still manageable to take it off with with soap or Vaseline.  How are the Jadies here dealing with wearing bangles when exercising? I go rock climbing regularly...still thinking if i can get away with covering the bangle up with those elastic sports band.



So pretty, congrats on your first bangle! Is it more of a white shade in fluorescent lighting?


----------



## gogo94

Waaa Your sets are amazing!! Crosso the green on your ring is very vivid! I love junkenpo's little donut too. Hard to come by a transuclent piece like this.

Taking your advice, I have decided to take off my bangle for exercise.. just in case! It does hurt a bit but better than cracking it!

Dster, Today I'm looking at my bangle at work and it looks almost white or light gray in office lighting!  it looks very different from indirect light or in the evening....


----------



## Jademan

And the rough stuff mostly cut into slabs!


----------



## Junkenpo

gogo94 said:


> Waaa Your sets are amazing!! Crosso the green on your ring is very vivid! I love junkenpo's little donut too. Hard to come by a transuclent piece like this.
> 
> Taking your advice, I have decided to take off my bangle for exercise.. just in case! It does hurt a bit but better than cracking it!
> 
> Dster, Today I'm looking at my bangle at work and it looks almost white or light gray in office lighting!  it looks very different from indirect light or in the evening....




I hear ya on the color-changingness of lavender bangles. I have one I call "Pale Lavender" - never got around to giving her a fancy name, now I just call her PL. She mostly looks white/grey in direct sunlight, but in over cast conditions and in yellowy indoor light, then her "lavender" comes out stronger.  She's got a thick stone line and some greeny spots on her.  She has a surface line I can feel and used to have to search for, but now I can see it because some dirt got caught in it... gotta find something gentle to scrub it out. 



Jademan said:


> And the rough stuff mostly cut into slabs!



That's really neat... the colors are cool.  If I had any sort of talent for making my imagination take form, I think I would try lapidary work. Only with jade and jade-like stones, though probably.  lol..


----------



## crosso

gogo94 said:


> Quick update. got the very first bangle in my life! Yay!!!!!  Was looking for hinged ones but got totally distracted by the lavender. At the start I thought I wasn't drawn to lavender and it totally proved me wrong. This is a very light lavender with shades of green in two areas.
> 
> Second knuckle of my thumb hurts a bit now from repeatedly putting on and off different bangles today. For this one, it's still manageable to take it off with with soap or Vaseline.  How are the Jadies here dealing with wearing bangles when exercising? I go rock climbing regularly...still thinking if i can get away with covering the bangle up with those elastic sports band.


Congratulations, it's lovely, gogo94! I have a special love of lavender jade, I just find it so soothing to look at. Yours has beautiful translucence and a nice tranquil, soft color.  Wear it in good health and happiness!


----------



## crosso

gogo94 said:


> Yes!! I got to love jade around 5-6 years ago. Now I'm in early 30s. It helps when there are new jeweller using jade in their design. It looks elegant and edgy at the same time. It's easy to match with clothes.
> 
> Sunny day today and my little jade pieces today. Heading out to check out shops for bangles!


Really like this ring! So exotic looking and makes a statement!


----------



## crosso

Junkenpo said:


> Fabulous!  I think it would be neat to work with jade and other stone. What type of special equipment do you use?
> 
> 
> 
> I really like those earrings! (I love everything, though)... are they posts or clip/screw?    I would love to find a pair of simple everyday greenish jadeite earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> love that carving on the ring and the little jade bits on the bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lavender is lovely and feminine!  very nice even coloring all the way around.  I don't exercise much, I do have a bangle I haven't taken off in two years.  Do you climb on climbing walls or actually mountainsides?    Do you bang your arms on the walls or equipment much?  I would say if you are okay with taking it off, then take it off to be safe. If you intend to wear it all the time... I have a bangle I haven't taken off for about 2 years... then definitely find something to secure and pad it while on, while not being too bulky to interfere with your sport.


Hi JKP!! Thank you! The earrings are post and wonderful for every day wear, I barely know I'm wearing them.


----------



## crosso

For those on the hunt for carved bangles, I saw some on Yokdee's site and also Maithong Jewelry on Etsy.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Please allow me to share my new jadeite ring! It's interesting to see all the different lighting! Please excuse the picture overload!


----------



## crosso

*NYC Princess* said:


> Please allow me to share my new jadeite ring! It's interesting to see all the different lighting! Please excuse the picture overload!
> 
> View attachment 3628209
> 
> View attachment 3628210
> 
> View attachment 3628211
> 
> View attachment 3628212
> 
> View attachment 3628213
> 
> View attachment 3628214
> 
> View attachment 3628215


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## crosso

Sunny day jade [emoji274]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> Please allow me to share my new jadeite ring! It's interesting to see all the different lighting! Please excuse the picture overload!
> 
> View attachment 3628209
> 
> View attachment 3628210
> 
> View attachment 3628211
> 
> View attachment 3628212
> 
> View attachment 3628213
> 
> View attachment 3628214
> 
> View attachment 3628215



It is stunning NYCP! Beautiful. I love the colour and it looks amazing on you. It's a very dreamy blue grey lavender. Is it set in yellow or rose gold?


----------



## *NYC Princess*

crosso said:


> Gorgeous!!!



Thank you!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> It is stunning NYCP! Beautiful. I love the colour and it looks amazing on you. It's a very dreamy blue grey lavender. Is it set in yellow or rose gold?



Thanks 2boys! It's rose gold! I designed the setting.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> Thanks 2boys! It's rose gold! I designed the setting.



Great design. I love rose gold. It warms the stone up if that makes sense.


----------



## Junkenpo

*NYC Princess* said:


> Please allow me to share my new jadeite ring! It's interesting to see all the different lighting! Please excuse the picture overload!


Excuse me while I faint!  That's a beautiful cabochon!   I think you would have to post many, many more photos before I could be overloaded. Did you purchase the ring like that or did you select a cab and have it custom made? The jade practically glows, it's so pretty.  I think it a great pairing with the gold and diamonds. 




crosso said:


> Sunny day jade



Very happy looking!  Warm and friendly!


----------



## Dynasty

crosso said:


> Sunny day jade [emoji274]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3628276


So beautiful and fresh! Love it!


----------



## Dynasty

*NYC Princess* said:


> Please allow me to share my new jadeite ring! It's interesting to see all the different lighting! Please excuse the picture overload!
> 
> View attachment 3628209
> 
> View attachment 3628210
> 
> View attachment 3628211
> 
> View attachment 3628212
> 
> View attachment 3628213
> 
> View attachment 3628214
> 
> View attachment 3628215


Totally Gorgeous!!!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> Great design. I love rose gold. It warms the stone up if that makes sense.



I love rose gold too! I have other pieces  But it can be finicky and turn yellow like my Cartier love bracelet.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Junkenpo said:


> Excuse me while I faint!  That's a beautiful cabochon!   I think you would have to post many, many more photos before I could be overloaded. Did you purchase the ring like that or did you select a cab and have it custom made? The jade practically glows, it's so pretty.  I think it a great pairing with the gold and diamonds.



Ha you made me laugh out loud! I purchased the cab from UJ and told her what setting I wanted and she worked with her goldsmith. Still looking for a good lavender bangle, so got a ring in the meantime ha.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Dynasty said:


> Totally Gorgeous!!!



Thanks dear!


----------



## piosavsfan

crosso said:


> For those on the hunt for carved bangles, I saw some on Yokdee's site and also Maithong Jewelry on Etsy.


Do you know if the bangles that Maithong sells are grade A? The prices seem cheap for the colors they sell.


----------



## crosso

Hi, Piosavsfan! I don't know for certain. I did message the shop owner and ask if she guarantees grade A and she said yes.  She also offered a certificate (I assume from Thai lab) for an additional  $40.


----------



## Redkoi01

Hello everyone
I went to a show where they were using those black lights or UV lights and was wearing 2 bangles one changed color the other one didn't I am very interested to know your thought about if they are grade A or B?? I thought otherwise were A but not so sure now. I am sending both without the black light and with photos. Thank you


----------



## Dynasty

2boys_jademommy said:


> It DOES look more translucent Dynasty...beautiful


Thank you


----------



## Dynasty

crosso said:


> Beautiful, Dynasty!!!


Thank you


----------



## Junkenpo

Redkoi01 said:


> Hello everyone
> I went to a show where they were using those black lights or UV lights and was wearing 2 bangles one changed color the other one didn't I am very interested to know your thought about if they are grade A or B?? I thought otherwise were A but not so sure now. I am sending both without the black light and with photos. Thank you



Hi readkoi!  both bangles look very pretty in the first pic, but I would be concerned to discover a bangle that changed colored or glowed under blacklight. If you loupe it, are there spiderwebby cracks?  Is the specific gravity okay?   Is this one that changes color from a trusted source? a recent purchase that can be returned if you get it tested?


----------



## Junkenpo

my jades for the day... my 3 favorite bead bracelets.


----------



## crosso

Redkoi01 said:


> Hello everyone
> I went to a show where they were using those black lights or UV lights and was wearing 2 bangles one changed color the other one didn't I am very interested to know your thought about if they are grade A or B?? I thought otherwise were A but not so sure now. I am sending both without the black light and with photos. Thank you


Hi Redkoi, here is a good article from GIA about UV testing and treated jadeite that you may find helpful:
https://www.gia.edu/gems-gemology/fall-2015-labnotes-dyed-natural-green-jadeite


----------



## crosso

Junkenpo said:


> my jades for the day... my 3 favorite bead bracelets.


Love these, JKP!


----------



## Redkoi01

Junkenpo said:


> Hi readkoi!  both bangles look very pretty in the first pic, but I would be concerned to discover a bangle that changed colored or glowed under blacklight. If you loupe it, are there spiderwebby cracks?  Is the specific gravity okay?   Is this one that changes color from a trusted source? a recent purchase that can be returned if you get it tested?


Hello and thank you for your reply. I bought the one that turned kind of glowing lavander from a big crystal crystal shop that is pretty well known here, not so recent that could be returned . I will buy a loupe to check for spider webs. Do you know how to test gravity, I have read many of you are pretty good about that . The very green princess I bought if from a very old Chinese lady not a business she was selling it because she bought is 15 years ago loving the color hoping one day would fit and never did.


----------



## Redkoi01

Th


crosso said:


> Hi Redkoi, here is a good article from GIA about UV testing and treated jadeite that you may find helpful:
> https://www.gia.edu/gems-gemology/fall-2015-labnotes-dyed-natural-green-jadeite


anknyou very much for the link.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> Hello everyone
> I went to a show where they were using those black lights or UV lights and was wearing 2 bangles one changed color the other one didn't I am very interested to know your thought about if they are grade A or B?? I thought otherwise were A but not so sure now. I am sending both without the black light and with photos. Thank you



I feel stupid for asking but which bangle changed colour? The slim princess or the wider one as I can not tell from the pics. They are both green but under that lighting in the second pic look like different shades  of lavender. I'm hoping you find out that they are both untreated Jade. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Redkoi01

2boys_jademommy said:


> I feel stupid for asking but which bangle changed colour? The slim princess or the wider one as I can not tell from the pics. They are both green but under that lighting in the second pic look like different shades  of lavender. I'm hoping you find out that they are both untreated Jade. Please keep us posted.


The slim princess didn't really change color it was the wider more translucent one.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Junkenpo said:


> my jades for the day... my 3 favorite bead bracelets.



Fun!


----------



## Dynasty

Junkenpo said:


> my jades for the day... my 3 favorite bead bracelets.


Beautiful bracelets


----------



## JadedJae

Hi Jadies~

Just set my cabochon in the ring blank yesterday so sharing some pics, thanks for letting me share!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

JadedJae said:


> Hi Jadies~
> 
> Just set my cabochon in the ring blank yesterday so sharing some pics, thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3632085
> 
> View attachment 3632086
> 
> View attachment 3632088
> 
> View attachment 3632089



It's gorgeous and what a difference lighting makes on the intensity of colour.  Enjoy wearing your ring


----------



## Redkoi01

Purple or green? Can't decide . Lavender is oval shape and green princess. Both grade a jadeite.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> Purple or green? Can't decide . Lavender is oval shape and green princess. Both grade a jadeite.


WOW! Decisions, decisions....Do you already have bangles in both of these colours? What colour do you gravitate more towards? Colour wise I love both of these - just gorgeous! Now this is just me personally but I prefer round bangles (d shape and princess) over oval bangles because I like the way they spin and so between these 2 I would choose the green princess. If however the lavender was not an oval then I would probably be literally standing in the store trying both on for "hours" and asking my husband and you Jadies for an opinion because this would be a tough one. May I ask if they are similar in price?


----------



## Redkoi01

2boys_jademommy said:


> WOW! Decisions, decisions....Do you already have bangles in both of these colours? What colour do you gravitate more towards? Colour wise I love both of these - just gorgeous! Now this is just me personally but I prefer round bangles (d shape and princess) over oval bangles because I like the way they spin and so between these 2 I would choose the green princess. If however the lavender was not an oval then I would probably be literally standing in the store trying both on for "hours" and asking my husband and you Jadies for an opinion because this would be a tough one. May I ask if they are similar in price?


Same price


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> Same price


Which one caught your eye first? I don't know if you are planning to get one or the other but if you listen carefully to your inner voice, it will tell you which one you should get. It will be the one you can not get out of your thoughts....let us know and good luck deciding


----------



## Junkenpo

Redkoi01 said:


> Purple or green? Can't decide . Lavender is oval shape and green princess. Both grade a jadeite.



I am envious of your choices!    My heart always gravitates towards princess shapes first, so my first instinct is for the green, but you can't go wrong with either!


----------



## Junkenpo

JadedJae said:


> Hi Jadies~
> 
> Just set my cabochon in the ring blank yesterday so sharing some pics, thanks for letting me share!



love this!  it's such a chameleon!


----------



## Junkenpo

My set for today... there's just something about black and gold together that makes me happy.


----------



## Redkoi01

Update, I went back to the Kuala Lumpur Jade Museum and found the combination of both with a beautiful carving my last choice was between the green princess and the mixed coloured one which ended up winning the race. Usually the carving ones have flaws hidden between the carving, this one is flawless. Amazing how lavender changes so much depending on the lightning conditions.


----------



## Redkoi01

This one was gorgeous also but was looking for one I could wear on daily basis.


----------



## Junkenpo

Redkoi01 said:


> Update, I went back to the Kuala Lumpur Jade Museum and found the combination of both with a beautiful carving my last choice was between the green princess and the mixed coloured one which ended up winning the race. Usually the carving ones have flaws hidden between the carving, this one is flawless. Amazing how lavender changes so much depending on the lightning conditions.





Redkoi01 said:


> This one was gorgeous also but was looking for one I could wear on daily basis.



Oh my stars!  That carved mixed color bangle is GORGEOUS!!  I have no words for how much I love it and how envious I am that you can walk in and try such lovelies on and walk out with them. It's the best of all worlds for me.. carved, green, lavender, and chubby princess.  lol  The only way it could be topped would be if it had a tiny bat somewhere, too. hahaha... 

The red one is stunning, too.  I'd wind up wearing them on alternating days.  I love carved bangles so so much...


----------



## Redkoi01

Junkenpo said:


> Oh my stars!  That carved mixed color bangle is GORGEOUS!!  I have no words for how much I love it and how envious I am that you can walk in and try such lovelies on and walk out with them. It's the best of all worlds for me.. carved, green, lavender, and chubby princess.  lol  The only way it could be topped would be if it had a tiny bat somewhere, too. hahaha...
> 
> The red one is stunning, too.  I'd wind up wearing them on alternating days.  I love carved bangles so so much...


Thank you I am happy with the decision, this is my first carved bangle. It feels like a piece of icy candy.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> My set for today... there's just something about black and gold together that makes me happy.


Beautiful set. I love how the yellow gold brings everything together and warms the black Jade.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> Thank you I am happy with the decision, this is my first carved bangle. It feels like a piece of icy candy.



Yay I'm happy for you! You made a great choice and have the best of both worlds with the green and lavender. It's very icy.  I also like the simple, modern carving. The carving reminds me a bit of Junkenpo's Shrimp.


----------



## JadedJae

Redkoi01 said:


> Update, I went back to the Kuala Lumpur Jade Museum and found the combination of both with a beautiful carving my last choice was between the green princess and the mixed coloured one which ended up winning the race. Usually the carving ones have flaws hidden between the carving, this one is flawless. Amazing how lavender changes so much depending on the lightning conditions.



Its soooo pretty!! I must be hungry cuz it reminds me of fusilli pasta... hehehe


----------



## gogo94

The carved multi colour bangle is so pretty and icy!!! Really happy for you!! 

I have been researching on hinged bangles. Seem like a lot of the nice ones are vintage. Also come across some sites selling Ming's Honolulu pieces. The prices of the Mings seem to be marked higher than the others. Also notice that there is a huge variations of the stamps. Some are carved very neatly and some are handwriting looking scratch.

I'm not sure if they are all authentic! Here are some links for reference. Not sure if any jadies have experience on Mings pieces and how to confirm it's real....

https://www.ebay.com.hk/itm/132099652443 
This is neat stamp

https://www.etsy.com/hk-en/listing/243269798/vintage-mings-hawaii-jade-14k-yellow
This is out of my price range but the stamp looks raw..


----------



## Junkenpo

gogo94 said:


> The carved multi colour bangle is so pretty and icy!!! Really happy for you!!
> 
> I have been researching on hinged bangles. Seem like a lot of the nice ones are vintage. Also come across some sites selling Ming's Honolulu pieces. The prices of the Mings seem to be marked higher than the others. Also notice that there is a huge variations of the stamps. Some are carved very neatly and some are handwriting looking scratch.
> 
> I'm not sure if they are all authentic! Here are some links for reference. Not sure if any jadies have experience on Mings pieces and how to confirm it's real....
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.hk/itm/132099652443
> This is neat stamp
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/hk-en/listing/243269798/vintage-mings-hawaii-jade-14k-yellow
> This is out of my price range but the stamp looks raw..



Hi gogo94!  You picked out some really pretty bangles!  We had a Ming's collector posting last year with some really pretty pieces. I hope she still lurks and comes back to comment.  For me, I have a couple signed pieces and some I'm fairly positive are unsigned Ming's.

The first one I would feel definitely feel confident about being a Ming's.  Stamp looks right, the style of the gold hinges, and the style of the jade all point to a Ming's bangle.  The second one... could be, but I'm not as confident about it.  Some Ming's were hand signed. I'd ask for a straight on picture of the carving on the gold band to see how well it matches other Ming's bangles gold patterns.  For me, at that price alone, I wouldn't even be considering it.  Ming's is a collectible sure, since they aren't making more... but for that price, you could get a really really nice jade bangle and/or custom a hinged bangle that looks very similar!


----------



## Junkenpo

And here's today's suite.  Still with black and gold.... the earrings are Ming's!


----------



## gogo94

Junkenpo said:


> Hi gogo94!  You picked out some really pretty bangles!  We had a Ming's collector posting last year with some really pretty pieces. I hope she still lurks and comes back to comment.  For me, I have a couple signed pieces and some I'm fairly positive are unsigned Ming's.
> 
> The first one I would feel definitely feel confident about being a Ming's.  Stamp looks right, the style of the gold hinges, and the style of the jade all point to a Ming's bangle.  The second one... could be, but I'm not as confident about it.  Some Ming's were hand signed. I'd ask for a straight on picture of the carving on the gold band to see how well it matches other Ming's bangles gold patterns.  For me, at that price alone, I wouldn't even be considering it.  Ming's is a collectible sure, since they aren't making more... but for that price, you could get a really really nice jade bangle and/or custom a hinged bangle that looks very similar!



Thank you!! That's very helpful! Would do some comparison to reference online too. At least I know the first style is an authentic one  I agree that the second one is totally out of price range. What a crazy mark up..The first one is already pricey and have to really consider hard for a bangle this price. Continuing my quest of hinged bangle. Will keep you all posted. 

Your Ming earrings are STUNNING on the last post!! Impeccable craftsmanship!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> And here's today's suite.  Still with black and gold.... the earrings are Ming's!


Beautiful JKP. I love the slim marquise ring and of course the earrings. The entire set is gorgeous. Did you pair it with casual , business casual or dressy clothes?


----------



## Christofle

Junkenpo said:


> My set for today... there's just something about black and gold together that makes me happy.



Wow those earrings are so beautiful


----------



## gogo94

My bangle under natural light today in office  Still a bit greyish. The more I look at it the more I see the patterns! Do you all find that you would see something different the more you look at your jade pieces?


----------



## Junkenpo

2boys_jademommy said:


> Beautiful JKP. I love the slim marquise ring and of course the earrings. The entire set is gorgeous. Did you pair it with casual , business casual or dressy clothes?



Thank you! What I like about jade is that it goes with everything! lol  If I waited till I had a dressy occasion, I'd wait way too long to wear it.  Most of the time I'm wearing my sets to work - polo shirt and jeans or a skirt. 



gogo94 said:


> My bangle under natural light today in office  Still a bit greyish. The more I look at it the more I see the patterns! Do you all find that you would see something different the more you look at your jade pieces?



Oh yes!   PL has an icy little heart space, and Leaf has a skull face. lol I also start see more of the unique stone lines and glassy areas.


----------



## qgo

Hi ladies!

Does anyone have any retailers (locally in Vancouver, BC) or know any reputable online websites that I can purchase a jade Laughing Buddha from?

Cheers


----------



## qgo

I should also mention that I am looking for jadeite only


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi qgo!  

I can't comment on any retailers in BC, but hopefully one of our Canadian posters will chime in.   Are you looking for a pendant or a loose carving?


----------



## Junkenpo

I just came back from the drugstore and I had to share!   I was picking up a few things and this impeccably dressed woman with the cutest purse breezed past me.  I heard her ask one of the workers where to find batteries.  

She was wearing jade! 

 The cutest gold/pearl/jade pendant... very reminiscent of a Ming's piece like this, except hers looked greener and more elongated. A nice icy piece, though.  I also noticed a green circle on her fingers! Jade ring, for sure... maybe the size of dime, like a dark apple green, more opaque.  All I could think was that I didn't put on any jade before I left the house otherwise I would've complimented hers.... totally forgot I was wearing Smoke, since she doesn't go on/off every day. haha

I hardly ever see jade in the wild... it's so neat!


----------



## gogo94

I also cannot comment since I don't live in Canada. If online, I also checked out another thread about reputable jade seller list.

Kakaka it's funny!!! Jade is so addictive! I have also started observing if anyone on the street are wearing jade  would be a nice experience to bump into others on the street who also love to collect jade and share experience. 

What do you ladies think all this? I saw it online and asked for photos under nature light. One is taken indoor and one is outside. Usually the purple doesn't show as much under light.. emmm


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

qgo said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Does anyone have any retailers (locally in Vancouver, BC) or know any reputable online websites that I can purchase a jade Laughing Buddha from?
> 
> Cheers



Hi qgo I'm in Canada as well - Toronto, ON. I've always wanted to visit the West coast. Anyway I don't know of any jewellers in BC but Luk Fook is big in HK and here in Toronto so I would think there may be a location in BC perhaps Vancouver or Richmond....
I would go to your local Chinatown and if you browse in the stores you will get a sense of who is selling non treated jadeite.
I don't think I'm allowed to make any recommendations for online here but there is a reputable Jade sellers forum that is very helpful.
Good luck and I hope you find the cutest laughing Buddha


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

JKP and gogo94 you should come to Toronto - lots of people wearing Jade plus it's a great city to visit 

Gogo94 regarding that bangle - lavender is difficult to capture in photos. The variation in colour is huge and even the level of translucence can be off by a lot between pics. 
Maybe ask the seller for more pics and try to find out more about that seller...


----------



## Junkenpo

Lavender is _so_ hard to photograph. Nearly all screens will push out more color/be brighter than what you will see in real life, and that almost always seems to be the case especially for lavender.  My cell phone makes everything look so crisp, but I also have an older matte screen laptop that washes colors out, but brings it truer to life. 

As far as recommendations go, I think the tpf rule is that you don't push your own business/auctions, and you keep your comments to sellers that you have experience with or can be verified by another pf'r.   We do have the jade seller thread to help, so I do hope posters that are buying jade add their experiences there as well.


----------



## Zeremine

Lavender can be extremely photogenic in natural light, but the yellow-tinted indoor lighting we have in the US tends to make it look weird. Observe:


----------



## Zeremine

But it's not all indoor lighting. Haven't figured out a pattern yet.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Zeremine said:


> But it's not all indoor lighting. Haven't figured out a pattern yet.


 Pretty bangle zeremine It is the mystery of the beauty of lavender...


----------



## gogo94

Hello 2boys, I wished I'm in Canada too! Somehow not many people wearing jadeite surprisingly in hk. At least no one in my office. One of my friend wear her bangle since she's teenager. My aunt loves jadeite. Sometimes she would gift me little jade accessories. No encounter like you ladies did on the street yet! 

Thank you all for the advice on the lavender bangle and shared some photos in diff lighting! Zeremine your lavender showing such a nice soft colour! 

Sigh... This is why I'm so uncertain about getting it an online and it's a splurge!   today I went around to a few jeweller near home.. unfortunately none of them have anything that caught my eyes or fit my size! Guess it means I have to keep looking then...

Gloomy day here and wearing small stud flower earrings. Making moussaka for dinner!!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

gogo94 said:


> Hello 2boys, I wished I'm in Canada too! Somehow not many people wearing jadeite surprisingly in hk. At least no one in my office. One of my friend wear her bangle since she's teenager. My aunt loves jadeite. Sometimes she would gift me little jade accessories. No encounter like you ladies did on the street yet!
> 
> Thank you all for the advice on the lavender bangle and shared some photos in diff lighting! Zeremine your lavender showing such a nice soft colour!
> 
> Sigh... This is why I'm so uncertain about getting it an online and it's a splurge!   today I went around to a few jeweller near home.. unfortunately none of them have anything that caught my eyes or fit my size! Guess it means I have to keep looking then...
> 
> Gloomy day here and wearing small stud flower earrings. Making moussaka for dinner!!!



Ooh I like your earrings!
You're in HK? There are lots of Jade shops ( so I've heard) but many are not selling untreated jadeite so you have to careful. I have personally bought from Luk Fook and Wing Cheung Jewellers in Toronto and I know they have locations in HK. Positive experiences with both stores. 
If I may generalize I would say here in Toronto I have seen more Jade in recent years due to an increase of immigration from China. Women of all ages wearing jadeite and nephrite. The Chinese who have been here for decades are often from HK ( like my family) and they tend not to be too into Jade unless they are much older and if they do wear Jade it would be jadeite and not nephrite. Again this is only my observation 
In my family and circle of friends only one friend wears a lavender bangle. My maternal grandma used to wear a pretty green princess bangle and my maternal grandpa wore a gorgeous vibrant green cab ring. 
I must be feeling chatty lol - anyway good luck with finding the perfect piece Gogo94


----------



## Zeremine

gogo94 said:


> Hello 2boys, I wished I'm in Canada too! Somehow not many people wearing jadeite surprisingly in hk. At least no one in my office. One of my friend wear her bangle since she's teenager. My aunt loves jadeite. Sometimes she would gift me little jade accessories. No encounter like you ladies did on the street yet!
> 
> Thank you all for the advice on the lavender bangle and shared some photos in diff lighting! Zeremine your lavender showing such a nice soft colour!
> 
> Sigh... This is why I'm so uncertain about getting it an online and it's a splurge!   today I went around to a few jeweller near home.. unfortunately none of them have anything that caught my eyes or fit my size! Guess it means I have to keep looking then...
> 
> Gloomy day here and wearing small stud flower earrings. Making moussaka for dinner!!!



I saw that listing too, and it's quite a splurge! Make sure the seller allows returns before you buy.


----------



## Zeremine

And another photo by the window on an overcast day. Ask for as many photos as you can, preferably on the wrist.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

I'm out with my family and as you can see these three pics of my lavender bangle taken today are under different lighting and show up quite differently. This one was bought in a store.


----------



## Junkenpo

Gorgeous lavender!  Such a chameleon... I lucked out yesterday... was in line to get gas and a woman at the next pump over had on a bangle. Light green princess. 

Weather is gorgeous today and we're on spring break, I really want to go beach, but have an eye infection and doctors orders are to stay out of the water...booooo....


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Hope your eye infection gets better soon JKP. 
We are just enjoying the last day of the March Break ( Spring Break for Americans). The sun is out - love it


----------



## Junkenpo

Thank you!  The weather is so pretty today I'm so bummed that I can't just be frolicking in the water! I'm tempted to go anyway....


----------



## Starry*Sky

Happy First Day of Spring!

I'm happy to have stumbled across this forum, where there are other lovers of jade.  

I'll take a pic and try to post one of my lovelies to get started.


----------



## Starry*Sky

For some reason I can't get my pic posted.  I'll try again in a little bit.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Starry*Sky said:


> Happy First Day of Spring!
> 
> I'm happy to have stumbled across this forum, where there are other lovers of jade.
> 
> I'll take a pic and try to post one of my lovelies to get started.


Welcome Starry Sky! Would love to see your Jade


----------



## Junkenpo

Starry*Sky said:


> For some reason I can't get my pic posted.  I'll try again in a little bit.



Hi and Welcome Starry Sky!   If memory servers correctly, you need a minimum number of  posts and/or days before you can start attaching pics.  I want to say it is 5 posts, but I don't remember.  I've been here on tPF way too long. hahah Alternately, you could try loading to a photo hosting site and link an image that way.  I like using imgur.   Keep posting!


----------



## Junkenpo

Here are some new pics of a bangle I haven't posted about in awhile. Here is Leaf.  She has very nice translucency, but really big grains and numerous internal and surface flaws. 

Backlit by the sun






Natural light from a window on a sunny day..


----------



## Starry*Sky

Thanks for the warm welcomes, 2boys and Jukenpo.  

JKP, Leaf is so translucent!  I love translucent bangles...my dream bangle someday is a translucent lavender-blue with flowers...although even if I someday get it, I'd probably be too afraid of breaking it to ever wear it!


----------



## Starry*Sky

I think I'm able to attach my photo this time, so maybe it's 3 posts before the forum allows it?  I'm crossing my fingers that it works and the pic is actually there, lol. 

Meet Nutmeg.  She's jadeite and one of my heavier bangles.  She's mostly whitish-gray with tiny orange dots but sometimes in certain lighting she can start to almost glow a strange green color.   DH jokes that it's her alien personality showing itself. 

This pic was taken by my weeping cherry tree which is suddenly starting to blossom. It must have gotten the memo about today being the first day of spring.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lol alien personality Nutmeg is very pretty. Love the orange dots! And how beautiful is your cherry tree - it's Spring!!


----------



## oranGetRee

Here's my new jade ring from Choo Yilin.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

oranGetRee said:


> Here's my new jade ring from Choo Yilin.
> View attachment 3640940
> 
> View attachment 3640939



Beautiful and elaborate design! I had to take a second look because all I could see was the gorgeous sparkly stone - is it aquamarine? The rose gold rose sitting on top is very sweet. The ring looks lovely on  your hand


----------



## oranGetRee

Thanks! 
The stone is topaz. They have several designs and stones, I had a hard time deciding.


----------



## Junkenpo

Starry*Sky said:


> I think I'm able to attach my photo this time, so maybe it's 3 posts before the forum allows it?  I'm crossing my fingers that it works and the pic is actually there, lol.
> 
> Meet Nutmeg.  She's jadeite and one of my heavier bangles.  She's mostly whitish-gray with tiny orange dots but sometimes in certain lighting she can start to almost glow a strange green color.   DH jokes that it's her alien personality showing itself.
> 
> This pic was taken by my weeping cherry tree which is suddenly starting to blossom. It must have gotten the memo about today being the first day of spring.



Nutmeg is so pretty! I really like whitish bangles that have contrasting colors.  It makes them sweet and gives personality.  The blossoms in your pic echo her coloring! Is Nutmeg a permanent bangle?  I have one I wear permanently on my right wrist, but will swap out different bangles and bracelets on the left. 



oranGetRee said:


> Here's my new jade ring from Choo Yilin.



Oooh!  This is great! I like the cool coloring on the band and it is very complementary with the gemstone and gold. It looks like a great Spring and all-season ring.


----------



## Starry*Sky

oranGetRee said:


> Here's my new jade ring from Choo Yilin.




Such a beautiful ring with lovely colors!  That rose in rosegold is a work of art all by itself.




Junkenpo said:


> Is Nutmeg a permanent bangle?



I don't really have a permanent bangle.  I do always wear one on my left wrist 24/7 for a week or so until I decide to rotate with another.   I will sometimes change it to  match clothes, although I'm seeing now from this forum that maybe I should do it more often!    I have only rarely worn a bangle on my right wrist, because that hand isn't as flexible and I also seem to knock it into everything.  I have some bead bracelets that I stack sometimes, on either wrist.   I've seen some of your posts where you talked about wearing Smoke, who is very pretty!   (I'm trying to catch up and read some of the earlier posts.)


----------



## Junkenpo

I hear ya about not being flexible!  My right hand is definitely not as flexible as my left.  Part of me thinks "someday" for making a bangle permanent on the left, but the other part of me likes being able to swap bangles and bracelets around. 

Here are some photos of my first princess round... I call her First Princess, haha. Morning light through an open window.  She's a little big, easy to slip on and off on either hand... I think if she had been a little smaller, I might have just stopped with her.  She's a pale green and feels lovely on.


----------



## Starry*Sky

First Princess is so ethereal-looking and pretty.    She's very close to the "perfect" bangle. 

I love the look of princess bangles.  I only have one princess which is too big for me, but I didn't find it comfortable so just went with D shapes after that.  After reading about so many people loving them to wear, I wonder if I'm missing something?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> I hear ya about not being flexible!  My right hand is definitely not as flexible as my left.  Part of me thinks "someday" for making a bangle permanent on the left, but the other part of me likes being able to swap bangles and bracelets around.
> 
> Here are some photos of my first princess round... I call her First Princess, haha. Morning light through an open window.  She's a little big, easy to slip on and off on either hand... I think if she had been a little smaller, I might have just stopped with her.  She's a pale green and feels lovely on.





Starry*Sky said:


> First Princess is so ethereal-looking and pretty.    She's very close to the "perfect" bangle.
> 
> I love the look of princess bangles.  I only have one princess which is too big for me, but I didn't find it comfortable so just went with D shapes after that.  After reading about so many people loving them to wear, I wonder if I'm missing something?



The bangle I wear on my left everyday is a slim princess. I feel sizing is so important for the look and comfort of a princess. Just a wee big and it will be clunky and not look as good in my opinion. With d shapes you can wear a bigger size without it looking as big. Just my observation. I would say that if the sizing is perfect with both, the d shape would still be slightly more comfy because of the flat interior but a princess is worth a slight decrease in comfort - they are so classic and pretty


----------



## Starry*Sky

Nutmeg with bead bracelet.  (I'm having trouble getting my phone to focus on my bracelets and not on the flowers).


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Starry*Sky said:


> View attachment 3642826
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutmeg with bead bracelet.  (I'm having trouble getting my phone to focus on my bracelets and not on the flowers).



Lovely


----------



## teagansmum

Hello ladies! I hope everyone is well. I've made a few bangle purchases lately but here is one of my favorites. Shes a thick princess bangle, 12mm and 58mm wide. Her color is green/blue grey and specks of honey. She's made me fascinated with thick princess bangles! So comfy! Here is Granny stacked with Noel.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> Hello ladies! I hope everyone is well. I've made a few bangle purchases lately but here is one of my favorites. Shes a thick princess bangle, 12mm and 58mm wide. Her color is green/blue grey wirh specks of honey. She's made me fascinated with thick princess bangles! So comfy! Here is Granny stacked with Noel.


Hi Teagansmum! ooooh pretty pretty pretty!! I love that chubby princess with the honey dots. I've never tried wearing a chubby princess but I definitely like the look of it. Your black bangle looks amazing too - is it nephrite? And the vivid purple patches on the first bangle are tdf. Great stack indeed.


----------



## teagansmum

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Teagansmum! ooooh pretty pretty pretty!! I love that chubby princess with the honey dots. I've never tried wearing a chubby princess but I definitely like the look of it. Your black bangle looks amazing too - is it nephrite? And the vivid purple patches on the first bangle are tdf. Great stack indeed.


Hi 2boys!!!! Thank you! I've always preferred d-shaped bangles but now that I found the right size for me in princess, I'm addicted. I think the key to princess bangles is going up a size or two from the a d-shape. The two in the middle are actually plastic stackers.


----------



## teagansmum

teagansmum said:


> Hi 2boys!!!! Thank you! I've always preferred d-shaped bangles but now that I found the right size for me in princess, I'm addicted. I think the key to princess bangles is going up a size or two from the a d-shape. The two in the middle are actually plastic stackers.


----------



## teagansmum

teagansmum said:


> Hello ladies! I hope everyone is well. I've made a few bangle purchases lately but here is one of my favorites. Shes a thick princess bangle, 12mm and 58mm wide. Her color is green/blue grey with specks of honey. She's made me fascinated with thick princess bangles! So comfy! Here is Granny stacked with Noel.
> 
> Oooooops. double posted by accident. You can tell I haven't been on here for a while. Forgot how to post. sigh.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> Hi 2boys!!!! Thank you! I've always preferred d-shaped bangles but now that I found the right size for me in princess, I'm addicted. I think the key to princess bangles is going up a size or two from the a d-shape. The two in the middle are actually plastic stackers.


LOL I thought it was one black bangle - I should have seen there were two and plastic to boot! - I definitely need to be careful when purchasing jade online haha! 
Yes there is something extra special about a princess bangle to me. For me it's a catch 22 because I feel like a princess looks better with a snug fit and so for me I want to go smaller BUT at the same time princesses hurt more and so it's a struggle for me to find the right size to balance the look with the pain factor.


----------



## teagansmum

2boys_jademommy said:


> LOL I thought it was one black bangle - I should have seen there were two and plastic to boot! - I definitely need to be careful when purchasing jade online haha!
> Yes there is something extra special about a princess bangle to me. For me it's a catch 22 because I feel like a princess looks better with a snug fit and so for me I want to go smaller BUT at the same time princesses hurt more and so it's a struggle for me to find the right size to balance the look with the pain factor.


I'm at the age where it's comfort over looks. lol  I can't handle the pain getting bangles over my knuckles anymore. I need a little dangle to my bangle now. lol


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


>


Okay as pretty as these are even I know they are not jade lol  Are these the plastic bangles you use as buffers?


----------



## teagansmum

2boys_jademommy said:


> Okay as pretty as these are even I know they are not jade lol  Are these the plastic bangles you use as buffers?


Yes. I use them between bangles when I'm in the mood to stack. They work great and no worries of scratched bangles.


----------



## teagansmum

teagansmum said:


> Yes. I use them between bangles when I'm in the mood to stack. They work great and no worries of scratched bangles because they are just plastic. They look like wood.


----------



## Starry*Sky

2boys_jademommy said:


> The bangle I wear on my left everyday is a slim princess.



I'm guessing that's not the bangle in your avatar, although I really like that one too.  It looks like a carved black?    I'd love to see your everyday princess.  

Now I'm tempted to go on the hunt for a princess my size...but I've really already bought too much jade!  I must take a break, even though none of my jade is expensive.  

But...  I say that even as I am anxiously awaiting a black jadeite bangle to arrive from China.  I don't have a black one and have always wanted one.  I'm hoping it's as pretty as the picture shows!


----------



## Starry*Sky

Thank you all for the kind words about Nutmeg!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Starry*Sky said:


> I'm guessing that's not the bangle in your avatar, although I really like that one too.  It looks like a carved black?    I'd love to see your everyday princess.
> 
> Now I'm tempted to go on the hunt for a princess my size...but I've really already bought too much jade!  I must take a break, even though none of my jade is expensive.
> 
> But...  I say that even as I am anxiously awaiting a black jadeite bangle to arrive from China.  I don't have a black one and have always wanted one.  I'm hoping it's as pretty as the picture shows!



Can't wait to see your new black bangle Starry Sky!  I wear my black bangle most days on my right. I love it - goes with everything. Today I'm also wearing my Jade ring which my dad gave me when I got married and the bangle I wear everyday on the left from my kids and hubby.


----------



## Starry*Sky

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3644470
> View attachment 3644471
> View attachment 3644473
> View attachment 3644474
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see your new black bangle Starry Sky!  I wear my black bangle most days on my right. I love it - goes with everything. Today I'm also wearing my Jade ring which my dad gave me when I got married and the bangle I wear everyday on the left from my kids and hubby.



That is really nice jade!    I love the interesting patterns in your princess, and blacks always look cool.    Do you name your bangles?

 I don't wear many rings because most are not comfortable (to me) but that ring looks super comfy.   I wish I could wear rings.  My hands/fingers are pretty bony, even though I have plenty of "cushion" in my midsection, lol!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Starry*Sky said:


> That is really nice jade!    I love the interesting patterns in your princess, and blacks always look cool.    Do you name your bangles?
> 
> I don't wear many rings because most are not comfortable (to me) but that ring looks super comfy.   I wish I could wear rings.  My hands/fingers are pretty bony, even though I have plenty of "cushion" in my midsection, lol!


Thank you. No I don't name my bangles. I should but haven't done so. The ring is ok in terms of comfort. I don't wear it very often but did today. I hear ya on the midsection thing lol!


----------



## Starry*Sky

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3644470
> View attachment 3644471
> View attachment 3644473
> View attachment 3644474
> 
> 
> Today I'm also wearing my Jade ring which my dad gave me when I got married



The jade in your lovely ring just glows.  That is so sweet that your dad gave it to you.  He knew what you'd like!

I had to add this comment in a separate post because it disappeared from my earlier post.  I guess I'm still learning how to navigate this forum with quotes, making corrections, etc.


----------



## Junkenpo

Starry*Sky said:


> View attachment 3642826
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutmeg with bead bracelet.  (I'm having trouble getting my phone to focus on my bracelets and not on the flowers).



Beautiful flowers!   And Nutmeg looks great paired with those beads.  I love beads....I think I actually have too many, hahaha... I should take a family shot... maybe after DH goes to work... 



teagansmum said:


> Hello ladies! I hope everyone is well. I've made a few bangle purchases lately but here is one of my favorites. Shes a thick princess bangle, 12mm and 58mm wide. Her color is green/blue grey and specks of honey. She's made me fascinated with thick princess bangles! So comfy! Here is Granny stacked with Noel.
> ]
> 
> Great stack!  I haven't been stacking lately... but I like your bumpers, I should look out for some like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 2boys_jademommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see your new black bangle Starry Sky!  I wear my black bangle most days on my right. I love it - goes with everything. Today I'm also wearing my Jade ring which my dad gave me when I got married and the bangle I wear everyday on the left from my kids and hubby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get me a slender black... and a wide flat one... I'm' thinking similar in width to my "woven" black but maybe an all black nephrite.  If I had the funds, I'd try for an edwards black. lol  Pockets are empty though.  I really like your everyday bangle... the colors and grain... I'd be fiddling with it all day.
Click to expand...


----------



## Junkenpo

Here's my wide black...  Love how it changes in the lighting.... sometimes it looks really black, sometimes it looks black and gray, and when you hold it to the light, you can see that the gray parts are actually where it is most translucent.


----------



## Starry*Sky

Your wide black is really great, JKP.    I've never seen one like it before.   How much larger in size do you go up when the bangle is wide?


----------



## crosso

Junkenpo said:


> Here's my wide black...  Love how it changes in the lighting.... sometimes it looks really black, sometimes it looks black and gray, and when you hold it to the light, you can see that the gray parts are actually where it is most translucent.


Love this bangle, JKP! 
I'm wearing my blacks today, too, 2BJM!


----------



## nexiv

Gorgeous bangles all around ladies!

Haven't posted in a while, but just wanted to share a picture of the silver and malachite bracelet I'm wearing with my jade these days. Love both of them together ☺


----------



## Silver Mom

Sunny day so it's yellow for me today.  Hope all my jade sisters are having a great day.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Beautiful pictures Jadies!! Gorgeous blacks, soft pretty green and sunny yellow  
So glad it's Friday - have a great weekend!


----------



## gogo94

Hello all! Have been v busy at work this week!!! Went to jade market today... got this. A bit thin with a nice chime.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

gogo94 said:


> Hello all! Have been v busy at work this week!!! Went to jade market today... got this. A bit thin with a nice chime.



What a nice treat after a busy week! It's very nice. I love how purple it is and translucent too. Enjoy wearing it


----------



## designergoods

Hope you are all having a good weekend! Sharing my pink lavender with you all


----------



## Silver Mom

designergoods said:


> Hope you are all having a good weekend! Sharing my pink lavender with you all
> View attachment 3646665


So so so pretty Designer!


----------



## designergoods

Silver Mom said:


> So so so pretty Designer!


Thank you SM , missed you.
Its still surprising to me how many faces lavender can have. She can be pink to purple to blue depending on lighting.


----------



## Silver Mom

designergoods said:


> Thank you SM , missed you.
> Its still surprising to me how many faces lavender can have. She can be pink to purple to blue depending on lighting.


I know what you mean.  Mine changes ALL THE TIME!   Yours is BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Silver Mom

designergoods said:


> Thank you SM , missed you.
> Its still surprising to me how many faces lavender can have. She can be pink to purple to blue depending on lighting.


P.S.  I missed you too!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Hope you are all having a good weekend! Sharing my pink lavender with you all
> View attachment 3646665


 It's stunning DG! Pink lavenders are more rare and you for yourself a true beauty


----------



## Junkenpo

Starry*Sky said:


> Your wide black is really great, JKP.    I've never seen one like it before.   How much larger in size do you go up when the bangle is wide?



Y'know... that's a good question that I'm not sure of the answer... I'm a lot less picky about diameter size when I stumble across carved bangles that catch my eye.  This one is the widest one.. it's about 25-26mm wide, and has an interior diameter of about 60-61mm.  A good fit for me is between 50-53mm, and my widest aside from this one is 51mm D shape at 16mm width.... on a good day I can wiggle it off without lotion, but much easier with...  so this carved black one is super easy on/off for me even though it is wide.



crosso said:


> Love this bangle, JKP!
> I'm wearing my blacks today, too, 2BJM!



Love your blacks! espceciallyo that bat!  Such a great looking unique carving! 



nexiv said:


> Gorgeous bangles all around ladies!
> 
> Haven't posted in a while, but just wanted to share a picture of the silver and malachite bracelet I'm wearing with my jade these days. Love both of them together ☺



Sweet malachite!  Pictures don't do malachite justice... there's just this beautiful 3D quality to them in person.



Silver Mom said:


> Sunny day so it's yellow for me today.  Hope all my jade sisters are having a great day.


  You have the best color variety in bangles and jade jewelry.  love!




designergoods said:


> Hope you are all having a good weekend! Sharing my pink lavender with you all


  great great great color!



gogo94 said:


> Hello all! Have been v busy at work this week!!! Went to jade market today... got this. A bit thin with a nice chime.



what a sweet bangle!  love the thinness, very feminine!


----------



## designergoods

2boys_jademommy said:


> It's stunning DG! Pink lavenders are more rare and you for yourself a true beauty


Thank you! 
Just looked back and your princess rounds are TDF....green looks more transparent while the black is bold and strong. The color and fit of them are perfect on you 



Junkenpo said:


> Y'know... that's a good question that I'm not sure of the answer... I'm a lot less picky about diameter size when I stumble across carved bangles that catch my eye.  This one is the widest one.. it's about 25-26mm wide, and has an interior diameter of about 60-61mm.  A good fit for me is between 50-53mm, and my widest aside from this one is 51mm D shape at 16mm width.... on a good day I can wiggle it off without lotion, but much easier with...  so this carved black one is super easy on/off for me even though it is wide.
> 
> 
> 
> Love your blacks! espceciallyo that bat!  Such a great looking unique carving!
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet malachite!  Pictures don't do malachite justice... there's just this beautiful 3D quality to them in person.
> 
> You have the best color variety in bangles and jade jewelry.  love!
> 
> 
> great great great color!
> 
> 
> 
> what a sweet bangle!  love the thinness, very feminine!


Thank you...always enjoy seeing your beauties!


----------



## designergoods

Silver Mom said:


> I know what you mean.  Mine changes ALL THE TIME!   Yours is BEAUTIFUL!!!


I never tire of seeing your pieces 
 Have you noticed any other of your colors that have so much change dependent on lighting?


----------



## Silver Mom

designergoods said:


> I never tire of seeing your pieces
> Have you noticed any other of your colors that have so much change dependent on lighting?


Nope designer.....Lavender takes the cake.  She is the chameleon.  I wonder why that is?  Sometimes lavender even looks lighter and other times darker lavender. Lighting plays a big part in how she looks.  With my other colors green is green, red is red, yellow is yellow, white is white, black is black.  My blue sometimes may look a little lavender however but always a blue lavender.  I think lavender is definitely the mystery color.  LOL  This is a photo of what I mean.  If you look at the blue bangle on the top of this photo, the top left of the bangle looks a bit lavender but still looks very blue where as the lavender bangle on the bottom is a very different lavender in comparison.  Lavenders are very hard to figure out.


----------



## designergoods

Silver Mom said:


> View attachment 3646981
> 
> Nope designer.....Lavender takes the cake.  She is the chameleon.  I wonder why that is?  Sometimes lavender even looks lighter and other times darker lavender. Lighting plays a big part in how she looks.  With my other colors green is green, red is red, yellow is yellow, white is white, black is black.  My blue sometimes may look a little lavender however but always a blue lavender.  I think lavender is definitely the mystery color.  LOL  This is a photo of what I mean.  If you look at the blue bangle on the top of this photo, the top left of the bangle looks a bit lavender but still looks very blue where as the lavender bangle on the bottom is a very different lavender in comparison.  Lavenders are very hard to figure out.



Thank you for sharing your experience in other colors. Its good to know if I should decide with a different color that its mostly "what you see is what you get" when shopping around.
I agree that lavender is a natural chameleon and oh boy, how gorgeous are your bangles! I can see what you mean with the top of the blue bangle reflecting some of the pink hues like your other. I did some research a while back and read that lavender changes color in lighting due to its ferric iron. Something how the ions interact and how the Fe is stacked can reflect differences in color. Please, anyone correct me if I am misunderstood.
Anyhow, I am sure that every color has some unique chemistry and component to reflect its color, along with texture, which can change how intense it is in certain lighting conditions. No matter, jade is one unique, complex stone that is fascinating!


----------



## Silver Mom

designergoods said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience in other colors. Its good to know if I should decide with a different color that its mostly "what you see is what you get" when shopping around.
> I agree that lavender is a natural chameleon and oh boy, how gorgeous are your bangles! I can see what you mean with the top of the blue bangle reflecting some of the pink hues like your other. I did some research a while back and read that lavender changes color in lighting due to its ferric iron. Something how the ions interact and how the Fe is stacked can reflect differences in color. Please, anyone correct me if I am misunderstood.
> Anyhow, I am sure that every color has some unique chemistry and component to reflect its color, along with texture, which can change how intense it is in certain lighting conditions. No matter, jade is one unique, complex stone that is fascinating!


Wow, that is very interesting information designer.  Thanks for sharing.  You are absolutely right about every color can change how intense it is in certain lighting conditions.  The different colors may become more or less intense but at least with mine do not change in color.  Jade is definitely fascinating and I am so glad that I was able to get the pieces that I have.  Yours are absolutely lovely and I know you are thrilled too.


----------



## designergoods

Silver Mom said:


> Wow, that is very interesting information designer.  Thanks for sharing.  You are absolutely right about every color can change how intense it is in certain lighting conditions.  The different colors may become more or less intense but at least with mine do not change in color.  Jade is definitely fascinating and I am so glad that I was able to get the pieces that I have.  Yours are absolutely lovely and I know you are thrilled too.


Cant see enough of yours and you have got some very special ones indeed! Thank you, I love what I have as each is so unique with a different energy....different story which makes it difficult to stop adopting all these pretties. Have to be very selective


----------



## Silver Mom

designergoods said:


> Cant see enough of yours and you have got some very special ones indeed! Thank you, I love what I have as each is so unique with a different energy....different story which makes it difficult to stop adopting all these pretties. Have to be very selective


Designer, I went to a jade show at Neiman Marcus, one of the stores at our local Mall and can you believe the jade bangles were selling for $70,000 $80,000 and even $90,000.  These pieces were being sold by a jade artist named David Lin.  I was shocked that they were so expensive.  Was fun to see.  Next time Mr. Lin has a jade show at Neiman Marcus I will try to take pictures of the bangles to share with you.  So gorgeous.


----------



## Junkenpo

wooohooo!  you ladies are killing it with the lavender!  such gorgeous beauties.

Silver Mom, when you say jade at Neiman Marcus, I picture things like this..... I adore poking around NM when I'm on Oahu... Ala Moana is huge now!  Were they letting folks try on things at the trunk show?  Did anything come home with you?

http://www.katybriscoe.com/products/single/B-1202-Carved-Lavender-Jade-Diamond-Bangle
http://www.katybriscoe.com/products/single/D-1265-11838-Carved-Lavender-Jade-Diamond-Pendant
http://www.katybriscoe.com/products...ved-Blue-Jade-Blue-Tourmaline-Diamond-Pendant
http://www.katybriscoe.com/products...-Blue-Burmese-Jade-Violet-Spinel-Diamond-Ring
http://www.katybriscoe.com/products/single/R-1337-9876-Carved-Jade-FuDog-Ring


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> wooohooo!  you ladies are killing it with the lavender!  such gorgeous beauties.
> 
> Silver Mom, when you say jade at Neiman Marcus, I picture things like this..... I adore poking around NM when I'm on Oahu... Ala Moana is huge now!  Were they letting folks try on things at the trunk show?  Did anything come home with you?
> 
> http://www.katybriscoe.com/products/single/B-1202-Carved-Lavender-Jade-Diamond-Bangle
> http://www.katybriscoe.com/products/single/D-1265-11838-Carved-Lavender-Jade-Diamond-Pendant
> http://www.katybriscoe.com/products...ved-Blue-Jade-Blue-Tourmaline-Diamond-Pendant
> http://www.katybriscoe.com/products...-Blue-Burmese-Jade-Violet-Spinel-Diamond-Ring
> http://www.katybriscoe.com/products/single/R-1337-9876-Carved-Jade-FuDog-Ring


Yes they were letting us try on things but I didn't because the prices were out of this world CRAZY!!!!!!  LOL  These pieces from katy Briscoe are GORGEOUS!  David Lin's pieces looked kinda like these too.  He had so many pieces.  The next time I get an invitation to go to his trunk show I will let you know. The invitation is for a cocktail hour and you can view his pieces. These pictures are pieces of David Lin's jades.  Though beautiful, the prices were out of this world.  Next time you should come down and we can meet at the trunk show.  Would be fun.


----------



## designergoods

Silver Mom said:


> Designer, I went to a jade show at Neiman Marcus, one of the stores at our local Mall and can you believe the jade bangles were selling for $70,000 $80,000 and even $90,000.  These pieces were being sold by a jade artist named David Lin.  I was shocked that they were so expensive.  Was fun to see.  Next time Mr. Lin has a jade show at Neiman Marcus I will try to take pictures of the bangles to share with you.  So gorgeous.





Junkenpo said:


> wooohooo!  you ladies are killing it with the lavender!  such gorgeous beauties.
> 
> Silver Mom, when you say jade at Neiman Marcus, I picture things like this..... I adore poking around NM when I'm on Oahu... Ala Moana is huge now!  Were they letting folks try on things at the trunk show?  Did anything come home with you?
> 
> http://www.katybriscoe.com/products/single/B-1202-Carved-Lavender-Jade-Diamond-Bangle
> http://www.katybriscoe.com/products/single/D-1265-11838-Carved-Lavender-Jade-Diamond-Pendant
> http://www.katybriscoe.com/products...ved-Blue-Jade-Blue-Tourmaline-Diamond-Pendant
> http://www.katybriscoe.com/products...-Blue-Burmese-Jade-Violet-Spinel-Diamond-Ring
> http://www.katybriscoe.com/products/single/R-1337-9876-Carved-Jade-FuDog-Ring



Wow those are jaw dropping prices! Considering the pricing of Jade, I would think the pieces would exhibit excellent color, clarity (near glassy) and cut. No matter, it would be fun to see all of the designs mixed with other elements like gold and diamonds (of course).
The Katy and David designs are one of a kind and gorgeous! I could definitely enjoy playing "dress up" with any one of them


----------



## Silver Mom

designergoods said:


> Wow those are jaw dropping prices! Considering the pricing of Jade, I would think the pieces would exhibit excellent color, clarity (near glassy) and cut. No matter, it would be fun to see all of the designs mixed with other elements like gold and diamonds (of course).
> The Katy and David designs are one of a kind and gorgeous! I could definitely enjoy playing "dress up" with any one of them


The colors were nice but they were not exceptionally glassy.  When I talked to Mr. Lin he said the prices were such because of their color.  They were not opaque though.  The designs were really pretty.  He had three showcases of pieces. Really fun to look at.


----------



## Starry*Sky

Junkenpo said:


> Y'know... that's a good question that I'm not sure of the answer... I'm a lot less picky about diameter size when I stumble across carved bangles that catch my eye.  This one is the widest one.. it's about 25-26mm wide, and has an interior diameter of about 60-61mm.  A good fit for me is between 50-53mm, and my widest aside from this one is 51mm D shape at 16mm width.... on a good day I can wiggle it off without lotion, but much easier with...  so this carved black one is super easy on/off for me even though it is wide.



Wow, that's a big difference...so if you can fit a 50 and the wide is approx 60 mm...but of course as you said, it's super easy off and on.
I've been thinking about getting a wide bangle, even though it seems my favorites are usually smaller ones.  The smaller ones (narrower, lighter) stay up on my arm better when I need to push them up.
I've heard that the wider ones are more comfortable than the thinner ones.  Do you find that true?


----------



## designergoods

It's interesting to see different jewelers designs and how they incorporate jade into their finished piece. I am sure there are many middle men including the designer that drives up the final price. Plus having the benefit of purchasing through a retailer. It makes me think of where to put the investment. 

Would you jadies want to put funds toward a designer/jewelers jade finished piece where it's possibly incorporated with other elements like pearls, gold or diamonds OR rather put all funds into a 100% jade piece (bangle, pendant, ring etc) where it's still one of a kind because it's jade but without all the extra elements nor the convenience of buying from a retail store?


----------



## Silver Mom

designergoods said:


> It's interesting to see different jewelers designs and how they incorporate jade into their finished piece. I am sure there are many middle men including the designer that drives up the final price. Plus having the benefit of purchasing through a retailer. It makes me think of where to put the investment.
> 
> Would you jadies want to put funds toward a designer/jewelers jade finished piece where it's possibly incorporated with other elements like pearls, gold or diamonds OR rather put all funds into a 100% jade piece (bangle, pendant, ring etc) where it's still one of a kind because it's jade but without all the extra elements nor the convenience of buying from a retail store?


Designer, I do not like to go to designers because of the inflated costs.  Rather I would prefer to design a piece myself and have my jeweler make it up for me at a more reasonable cost and that way I still have a one of a kind piece.  I also always like to compliment my jade pieces with a bit of diamonds because I think they go well together without competing with each other.  I also feel that I know exactly what kind of metal and size of diamonds go into the piece. What about you what do you prefer?


----------



## Starry*Sky

crosso said:


> I'm wearing my blacks today, too, 2BJM!
> View attachment 3644723
> View attachment 3644724



Love your blacks.  It makes me even more excited for my black bangle to arrive.  It seems that lately anything I buy from China is getting stuck in customs or something, so I'm trying to be patient since it'll probably be a couple of weeks still.




nexiv said:


> wanted to share a picture of the silver and malachite bracelet I'm wearing with my jade these days. Love both of them together ☺



That malachite bracelet is a beauty!  They really set each other off nicely.



Silver Mom, your yellow and lavenders are so scrumptious.  How lucky you are to be able to go and see lovely jades in person.  I haven't seen much jade in person except for what I've bought!!!  lol

Gogo, congrats on your new lovely bangle.  You are so lucky too, that you can just go and look at, try on and purchase jade.  No jade for sale where I live, or at least I haven't found any.

Designer Goods, that pink lavender is a real beauty.


----------



## designergoods

Silver Mom said:


> Designer, I do not like to go to designers because of the inflated costs.  Rather I would prefer to design a piece myself and have my jeweler make it up for me at a more reasonable cost and that way I still have a one of a kind piece.  I also always like to compliment my jade pieces with a bit of diamonds because I think they go well together without competing with each other.  I also feel that I know exactly what kind of metal and size of diamonds go into the piece. What about you what do you prefer?


Thank you for sharing SM! I think I would rather have all my funds go just into the jade stone itself. However, I would have to agree with you that if I wanted to "add" any elements to it, I would like to work with a jeweler, like how you do with yours. You have designed some fabulous pieces!... so when the time comes, I hope you don't mind but will seek you for advice 
..Have to edit, if I did come across a designer jade piece that took my breath away, I would consider. Only if within budget!


----------



## designergoods

Starry*Sky said:


> Love your blacks.  It makes me even more excited for my black bangle to arrive.  It seems that lately anything I buy from China is getting stuck in customs or something, so I'm trying to be patient since it'll probably be a couple of weeks still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That malachite bracelet is a beauty!  They really set each other off nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Mom, your yellow and lavenders are so scrumptious.  How lucky you are to be able to go and see lovely jades in person.  I haven't seen much jade in person except for what I've bought!!!  lol
> 
> Gogo, congrats on your new lovely bangle.  You are so lucky too, that you can just go and look at, try on and purchase jade.  No jade for sale where I live, or at least I haven't found any.
> 
> Designer Goods, that pink lavender is a real beauty.



Thank you SS! What jade have you been wearing?


----------



## Silver Mom

designergoods said:


> Thank you for sharing SM! I think I would rather have all my funds go just into the jade stone itself. However, I would have to agree with you that if I wanted to "add" any elements to it, I would like to work with a jeweler, like how you do with yours. You have designed some fabulous pieces!... so when the time comes, I hope you don't mind but will seek you for advice
> ..Have to edit, if I did come across a designer jade piece that took my breath away, I would consider. Only if within budget!


Anytime.  Please do.  LOL  If I saw something that I had to have I guess I would too.
P.S.  Here are a few more pieces of David Lin's that I found online in case anyone is interested.  Very pretty but very expensive.


----------



## Junkenpo

Silver Mom said:


> Yes they were letting us try on things but I didn't because the prices were out of this world CRAZY!!!!!!  LOL  These pieces from katy Briscoe are GORGEOUS!  David Lin's pieces looked kinda like these too.  He had so many pieces.  The next time I get an invitation to go to his trunk show I will let you know. The invitation is for a cocktail hour and you can view his pieces. These pictures are pieces of David Lin's jades.  Though beautiful, the prices were out of this world.  Next time you should come down and we can meet at the trunk show.  Would be fun.



I don't even remember how i found the katy briscoe site, I think I followed some link through pinterest. haha... I would love to see a trunk show with you for a jade designer at NM, And if she's in town, you can intro me to your jeweler, too! 



Starry*Sky said:


> Wow, that's a big difference...so if you can fit a 50 and the wide is approx 60 mm...but of course as you said, it's super easy off and on.
> I've been thinking about getting a wide bangle, even though it seems my favorites are usually smaller ones.  The smaller ones (narrower, lighter) stay up on my arm better when I need to push them up.
> I've heard that the wider ones are more comfortable than the thinner ones.  Do you find that true?



Haha, yeah.. I'm short and I have small wrists.  I do find the carved black very comfortable to wear, though I have to be careful about her slipping off my hand. . Same with the Big Jade. The Big Jade has an inner diameter of about 72mm.... so big!  But the carving and color sang to me. I can push him up over my elbow!  The narrower bangles are usually lighter, unless it is a princess round. Those will rock on the wrist, I find it comforting, but if you have less padding or nerve damage, it can be less comforatble. This can be why some prefer D shapes. 



designergoods said:


> Would you jadies want to put funds toward a designer/jewelers jade finished piece where it's possibly incorporated with other elements like pearls, gold or diamonds OR rather put all funds into a 100% jade piece (bangle, pendant, ring etc) where it's still one of a kind because it's jade but without all the extra elements nor the convenience of buying from a retail store?



That's a tough question!  It depends on the piece.  I love 100% jade pieces, but I have dropped $$ on luxe jewelry for the design/brand even though I know the mark-up is ridiculous for the amount & quality of stone/gold.   This is how I feel about my vintage Ming's pieces and my VCA, and why part of me really wants a jade/gold piece from T&Co.  However, it is a trade off...  for the $$$ you spend on designer, you can get an awesome piece of jade.   I don't really trust myself to come up with a design, and I don't have the patience to source gold/diamonds/jeweler,  so I tend to go with pre-made pieces or 100% jade.


----------



## Starry*Sky

designergoods said:


> Thank you SS! What jade have you been wearing?



The past few days I've been wearing Wintergreen, one of my faves.  ❤️  Today is a rainy and gloomy day so it really brings out the greens.  On bright sunshiny days, the light green background can look almost snowy white, which I think is so pretty!

*Edit:  Sorry this pic is so big!  I'm not sure how to change it so it's a better size.


----------



## Junkenpo

And here's The Big Jade. This one will go to DS.


----------



## designergoods

Back to how lavender changes colors so frequent. Here are examples of how mine frequently changes color dependent on lighting. You can see pink, blue and lavender hues all in one bangle!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

designergoods said:


> Back to how lavender changes colors so frequent. Here are examples of how mine frequently changes color dependent on lighting. You can see pink, blue and lavender hues all in one bangle!
> View attachment 3648024


Amazing isn't it DG  Which is your favourite hue? I love how it looks in the first picture - bluish ice but they are all so pretty in their own way.


----------



## designergoods

Junkenpo said:


> I don't even remember how i found the katy briscoe site, I think I followed some link through pinterest. haha... I would love to see a trunk show with you for a jade designer at NM, And if she's in town, you can intro me to your jeweler, too!
> 
> That's a tough question!  It depends on the piece.  I love 100% jade pieces, but I have dropped $$ on luxe jewelry for the design/brand even though I know the mark-up is ridiculous for the amount & quality of stone/gold.   This is how I feel about my vintage Ming's pieces and my VCA, and why part of me really wants a jade/gold piece from T&Co.  However, it is a trade off...  for the $$$ you spend on designer, you can get an awesome piece of jade.   I don't really trust myself to come up with a design, and I don't have the patience to source gold/diamonds/jeweler,  so I tend to go with pre-made pieces or 100% jade.


I totally understand. Not everyone has access to a good jeweler too and it can be a challenge to come up with the perfect design. I forgot that I have dropped some funds into designer pieces as well, having Mings myself! I am all about the pre-made for now too but at least we have SM so we can get inspiration off her unique designs!
...love Big Jade - beautiful color and looks moist!



Starry*Sky said:


> View attachment 3647987
> 
> 
> The past few days I've been wearing Wintergreen, one of my faves.  ❤️  Today is a rainy and gloomy day so it really brings out the greens.  On bright sunshiny days, the light green background can look almost snowy white, which I think is so pretty!
> 
> *Edit:  Sorry this pic is so big!  I'm not sure how to change it so it's a better size.


Wow, Wintergreen is so refreshing! Sounds cool how her color tones change... looks really pretty on you!



2boys_jademommy said:


> Amazing isn't it DG  Which is your favourite hue? I love how it looks in the first picture - bluish ice but they are all so pretty in their own way.


Thank you JM she does have a semi-icy type of texture. I think my favorite is the pink hue and how she looks when light travels through her (will try to find a pic of it). They are all kind of cool but when I find a nice shade I just stand there and dont move for a while to admire it. Does that sound weird lol


----------



## designergoods

Silver Mom said:


> Anytime.  Please do.  LOL  If I saw something that I had to have I guess I would too.
> P.S.  Here are a few more pieces of David Lin's that I found online in case anyone is interested.  Very pretty but very expensive.
> View attachment 3647990
> View attachment 3647991


super pretty designs indeed...like a whole bunch of butterscotch molded pieces YUM!


----------



## gogo94

Ds, this is really amazing!!! Really love seeing lavender's colour changes. It's so mysterious! Now after looking around more bangles I'd prefer vivid purple.. but no luck yet. 

Is there such a thing of matching the colour and pattern of bangle to the shape of a bangle when it's made? E.g I rarely see a white with floating flower in thin circular shape on the market. Not sure if it makes sense lol.. Lavender seems more flexible and I saw in diffferent bangle shapes.


----------



## Silver Mom

gogo94 said:


> Ds, this is really amazing!!! Really love seeing lavender's colour changes. It's so mysterious! Now after looking around more bangles I'd prefer vivid purple.. but no luck yet.
> 
> Is there such a thing of matching the colour and pattern of bangle to the shape of a bangle when it's made? E.g I rarely see a white with floating flower in thin circular shape on the market. Not sure if it makes sense lol.. Lavender seems more flexible and I saw in diffferent bangle shapes.


Hi gogo, I have a floating flower in thin circular shape.  Here is a picture of it.


----------



## Yap80

Hi,  I am new to this forum. I am from Malaysia. 
Would like to know is there any reputable shop selling jadeite in Kuala Lumpur or Petaling Jaya Area.


----------



## JadedJae

Hi Jadies!

Hope everyone's been having a good week thus far and getting all the jade pieces they want  i've just got a slim full green bangle with floating flowers that i'm wearing today and wanted to share a few shots.. thanks for letting me share!












JJ


----------



## JadedJae

Junkenpo said:


> And here's The Big Jade. This one will go to DS.



I really love this, JKP!! Especially that little patch of icy white that glows against the background light [emoji51]



Silver Mom said:


> Hi gogo, I have a floating flower in thin circular shape.  Here is a picture of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649569



Silver Mom, thats STUNNING!!! It's so hard to find full bangles with floating flowers all around, especially one that has such a pure white base of snow!!! Wear it in good health~ [emoji4]

JJ


----------



## Silver Mom

JadedJae said:


> Hi Jadies!
> 
> Hope everyone's been having a good week thus far and getting all the jade pieces they want  i've just got a slim full green bangle with floating flowers that i'm wearing today and wanted to share a few shots.. thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3649584
> View attachment 3649585
> View attachment 3649586
> 
> View attachment 3649587
> 
> View attachment 3649588
> 
> View attachment 3649589
> 
> 
> JJ


So PRETTY!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

JadedJae said:


> Hi Jadies!
> 
> Hope everyone's been having a good week thus far and getting all the jade pieces they want  i've just got a slim full green bangle with floating flowers that i'm wearing today and wanted to share a few shots.. thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3649584
> View attachment 3649585
> View attachment 3649586
> 
> View attachment 3649587
> 
> View attachment 3649588
> 
> View attachment 3649589
> 
> 
> JJ


 It's gorgeous JJ! i love how the floating flowers are so delicate on your bangle which matches the delicate slim shape. Looks very sweet on you


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> Hi gogo, I have a floating flower in thin circular shape.  Here is a picture of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649569


Your floating flower bangle is beautiful too Silver Mom. Unlike the quiet feminine beauty of JJ's bangle, yours has a dramatic, strong presence to it. Maybe because the background is more stark and the flowers are more "alive" if that makes sense.


----------



## JadedJae

2boys_jademommy said:


> It's gorgeous JJ! i love how the floating flowers are so delicate on your bangle which matches the delicate slim shape. Looks very sweet on you



Thanks Jademommy!! Hope you've been raking in more jade too~ haha!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

JadedJae said:


> Thanks Jademommy!! Hope you've been raking in more jade too~ haha!


 
I wish I could say I've collected more jade but no, none for me. I think for now I am done with bangles but never say never  In the meantime I am so happy seeing your new jade and everyone else's lovelies


----------



## JadedJae

2boys_jademommy said:


> I wish I could say I've collected more jade but no, none for me. I think for now I am done with bangles but never say never  In the meantime I am so happy seeing your new jade and everyone else's lovelies



Haha you never know! Besides the bangle, I broke down on ebay on some cabochons and they are enroute to me as well [emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## Silver Mom

JadedJae said:


> Haha you never know! Besides the bangle, I broke down on ebay on some cabochons and they are enroute to me as well [emoji51][emoji51]


Is that your cat in your picture?  So cute!


----------



## Starry*Sky

JKP, The Big Jade is so impressive!  I know your son will love it.


----------



## Starry*Sky

Hmmm, it seems my previous reply to everyone with all the quotes has disappeared.  I guess I'm forum-challenged!  

DG, I really liked the pictures showing the many faces of lavender jade.  No wonder sellers have a hard time getting reliable photos for their jade merchandise!  I would have thought they were all different bangles!   I know I have certainly been surprised (and disappointed) when a jade item I receive doesn't look like the pictures.  But your lavender looks good in them all, just very different! 

JJ and SM, your floating flowers bangles are stunning.  And both so translucent!


----------



## Starry*Sky

Editing post, I tried to attach two pictures but it didn't work.


----------



## Starry*Sky

Still having difficulties...I've tried from my phone and my ipad.  I think only my computer likes this forum.


----------



## Starry*Sky

I'm going to try again, but with only one picture.  If it works, you'll be seeing another view of Wintergreen.


----------



## Silver Mom

Starry*Sky said:


> View attachment 3650319
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try again, but with only one picture.  If it works, you'll be seeing another view of Wintergreen.


YUMMY!!!!


----------



## Pirard

Hi Jadies...been a long while since I've posted.  

I just received some new, and very reasonably priced pieces from Nandar.  I actually bought three of the deep dark greens, one for me and two as gifts.


----------



## Pirard

The princess one has really pretty light green, light lavender, and a kiss of honey.  The first two photos are deep green; the third photo is olive green and beautiful!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Starry*Sky said:


> View attachment 3650319
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try again, but with only one picture.  If it works, you'll be seeing another view of Wintergreen.


I'm glad the pic came through! It's lovely and I would love to see more pictures


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Pirard said:


> Hi Jadies...been a long while since I've posted.
> 
> I just received some new, and very reasonably priced pieces from Nandar.  I actually bought three of the deep dark greens, one for me and two as gifts.


hi Pirard! These bangles look great! Which one is for you? Are they from the same stone? Its nice to be able to get and give Jade as gifts. The princess is very pretty too. I love the chubbiness and that it has three colours in there. I think we need some modelling shots please


----------



## Pirard

Thanks 2Boys! The three darks are all from the same stone, I'm keeping the largest.  I have two girls so they can fight over who gets the thin and who gets the medium. I will try to get some wrist shots later.  I'm wearing the princess, which is nice and "chubby" but very comfortable to wear.  And the olive green one is just the most wonderful color...makes me think of Tuscany.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Pirard said:


> Thanks 2Boys! The three darks are all from the same stone, I'm keeping the largest.  I have two girls so they can fight over who gets the thin and who gets the medium. I will try to get some wrist shots later.  I'm wearing the princess, which is nice and "chubby" but very comfortable to wear.  And the olive green one is just the most wonderful color...makes me think of Tuscany.


How special that is to have bangles from the same stone with your girls enjoy wearing your new bangles - they really are beautiful.


----------



## Pirard

Here is a photo of the princess.  I'm wearing her with a Judith Ripka rose gold watch.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Pirard said:


> Here is a photo of the princess.  I'm wearing her with a Judith Ripka rose gold watch.


 Looks fabulous! The honey in the bangle matches the rose gold and of course everything looks better in the presence of diamonds


----------



## Pirard

Thanks...the watch is CZ, but they sparkle like crazy.  My rings are real but very dirty right now!


----------



## Pirard

Two shots of Olivia (olive green) and the Gabor Sisters (there were three)


----------



## Junkenpo

Silver Mom said:


> Hi gogo, I have a floating flower in thin circular shape.  Here is a picture of it.


So pretty!  love the translucence!



Starry*Sky said:


> I'm going to try again, but with only one picture.  If it works, you'll be seeing another view of Wintergreen.



Wintergreen is gorgeous on all sides!



JadedJae said:


> Hi Jadies!
> 
> Hope everyone's been having a good week thus far and getting all the jade pieces they want  i've just got a slim full green bangle with floating flowers that i'm wearing today and wanted to share a few shots.. thanks for letting me share!
> 
> JJ



I love how the the flowers float in this! 




Pirard said:


> Hi Jadies...been a long while since I've posted.
> 
> I just received some new, and very reasonably priced pieces from Nandar.  I actually bought three of the deep dark greens, one for me and two as gifts.



Those dark ones look great... and in a stack they look so pretty!   That princess is my fave, though.  I love the chubbiness and that honey on it!


----------



## JadedJae

Silver Mom said:


> Is that your cat in your picture?  So cute!



Thanks!! Haha yes, she clearly wasn't too happy about the chinese princess outfit though!! [emoji13] i should get her an imperial green jade bead necklace to go along with that outfit hehehe


----------



## Silver Mom

JadedJae said:


> Thanks!! Haha yes, she clearly wasn't too happy about the chinese princess outfit though!! [emoji13] i should get her an imperial green jade bead necklace to go along with that outfit hehehe


She looks like my silver persian cat.  They are adorable.


----------



## crosso

Pirard said:


> Two shots of Olivia (olive green) and the Gabor Sisters (there were three)


All great bangles, Pirard! The chubby one looks fantastic with your watch!


----------



## crosso

Received this little cutie from Yokdee in Singapore today [emoji3]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Received this little cutie from Yokdee in Singapore today [emoji3]
> View attachment 3651469


Crosso it's Adorable!! Is it an elephant?


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> Crosso it's Adorable!! Is it an elephant?


Thank you! It's a cute tiny bat!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

I should h


crosso said:


> Thank you! It's a cute tiny bat!


i should have known lol! Actually I feel silly but honestly I couldn't decide if it was an elephant or a duck


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> I should h
> 
> i should have known lol! Actually I feel silly but honestly I couldn't decide if it was an elephant or a duck  [emoji38]


Lol! You know how Teagansmum and I both love bats! That's ok, it's not the best picture. I'll try to take one in sunlight soon that shows more detail.


----------



## JadedJae

crosso said:


> Received this little cutie from Yokdee in Singapore today [emoji3]
> View attachment 3651469



That's really cute, Crosso!! Its a very nice green too... I saw few little goldfish pendants at Yokdee's shop awhile back, still thinking if i should get one hehe


----------



## Silver Mom

JadedJae said:


> That's really cute, Crosso!! Its a very nice green too... I saw few little goldfish pendants at Yokdee's shop awhile back, still thinking if i should get one hehe
> 
> View attachment 3651638


These are adorable.  Get one!


----------



## Redkoi01

Yap80 said:


> Hi,  I am new to this forum. I am from Malaysia.
> Would like to know is there any reputable shop selling jadeite in Kuala Lumpur or Petaling Jaya Area.


Hello, I am from Malaysia also. Visit the Jade Museum in KL.


----------



## crosso

JadedJae said:


> That's really cute, Crosso!! Its a very nice green too... I saw few little goldfish pendants at Yokdee's shop awhile back, still thinking if i should get one hehe
> 
> View attachment 3651638


Those are adorable! I especially like the light, watery one!


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> I keep thinking about sending bangles in to GIA, but I looked over the paper work that was sent and was confused.  How do you know how much to pay for everything (does it include tax?) and how much return shipping is or have evidence that you paid the return shipping... do they send it back in the same packaging?
> 
> Can't wait to see new pics of your carved ones.
> 
> So pretty!  I also think the wide bangle looks great. I like that pattern, but I also like the coolness/heaviness of jade when worn.


Hi JKP,  I just got my two carved bangles back from the GIA today.  My jeweler Alice personally carried them up to the mainland for me and gave it to the GIA people.  The cost came out to $200 per bangle.  They sent it back to Alice and I picked it up from her.  It was in a kinda plastic bag.  It might have been in a box but Alice sends many pieces to be certified at once so I think they all came back together.  I think that pendants and rings would cost less than bangles but I did pay $200 per bangle.  Here are the bangles with their certs.  The green one has 3D carvings that are carved on top of the bangle and the white one has very light carvings that are carved into the bangle.  So happy to have them back.


----------



## BreadnGem

Have not been here for a while! Very nice jade, everyone!

Here's one that I was wearing recently


----------



## Silver Mom

BreadnGem said:


> Have not been here for a while! Very nice jade, everyone!
> 
> Here's one that I was wearing recently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3652704


I love this one BnG!


----------



## Starry*Sky

Silver Mom said:


> Hi JKP,  I just got my two carved bangles back from the GIA today.  My jeweler Alice personally carried them up to the mainland for me and gave it to the GIA people.  The cost came out to $200 per bangle.  They sent it back to Alice and I picked it up from her.  It was in a kinda plastic bag.  It might have been in a box but Alice sends many pieces to be certified at once so I think they all came back together.  I think that pendants and rings would cost less than bangles but I did pay $200 per bangle.  Here are the bangles with their certs.  The green one has 3D carvings that are carved on top of the bangle and the white one has very light carvings that are carved into the bangle.  So happy to have them back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3652628
> View attachment 3652629




Thanks for posting the info!  I have always wondered how it worked and the cost.  The bangles you had tested are beautiful!


----------



## Junkenpo

Silver Mom said:


> Hi JKP,  I just got my two carved bangles back from the GIA today.  My jeweler Alice personally carried them up to the mainland for me and gave it to the GIA people.  The cost came out to $200 per bangle.  They sent it back to Alice and I picked it up from her.  It was in a kinda plastic bag.  It might have been in a box but Alice sends many pieces to be certified at once so I think they all came back together.  I think that pendants and rings would cost less than bangles but I did pay $200 per bangle.  Here are the bangles with their certs.  The green one has 3D carvings that are carved on top of the bangle and the white one has very light carvings that are carved into the bangle.  So happy to have them back.



Thanks for the update on GIA, Silver Mom!  It's good to have a ballpark. Your bangles are beautiful.... I love how they are partially carved... that first bangle looks a little bit like my Rice.    Our next Oahu trip won't be until August, but I'm hoping to actually get some time to poke around for jade.  Maybe finally meet Alice if she's on island.   Does she do 14k or 18k bands for bangles?  I need to get Rice banded and I'm trying to decide between yellow or rose gold.



BreadnGem said:


> Have not been here for a while! Very nice jade, everyone!
> 
> Here's one that I was wearing recently



Lovely!  Such a great pop of color!

Edited to add:


crosso said:


> Received this little cutie from Yokdee in Singapore today [emoji3]



Don't know how this disappered from teh original post... but such a cute bat!


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> Thanks for the update on GIA, Silver Mom!  It's good to have a ballpark. Your bangles are beautiful.... I love how they are partially carved... that first bangle looks a little bit like my Rice.    Our next Oahu trip won't be until August, but I'm hoping to actually get some time to poke around for jade.  Maybe finally meet Alice if she's on island.   Does she do 14k or 18k bands for bangles?  I need to get Rice banded and I'm trying to decide between yellow or rose gold.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely!  Such a great pop of color!
> 
> Edited to add:
> 
> 
> Don't know how this disappered from teh original post... but such a cute bat!


Alice does everything.  14K 18K and platinum.  She can do anything and everything.  Hope you can meet her in August.


----------



## Yap80

Redkoi01 said:


> Hello, I am from Malaysia also. Visit the Jade Museum in KL.


Thanks Redkoi01.
I have found some retail shop who selling quality jade. I. E 1) Fu Rui Jade Gallery and 2) Shine


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> Hi JKP,  I just got my two carved bangles back from the GIA today.  My jeweler Alice personally carried them up to the mainland for me and gave it to the GIA people.  The cost came out to $200 per bangle.  They sent it back to Alice and I picked it up from her.  It was in a kinda plastic bag.  It might have been in a box but Alice sends many pieces to be certified at once so I think they all came back together.  I think that pendants and rings would cost less than bangles but I did pay $200 per bangle.  Here are the bangles with their certs.  The green one has 3D carvings that are carved on top of the bangle and the white one has very light carvings that are carved into the bangle.  So happy to have them back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3652628
> View attachment 3652629


I'm happy you are reunited with your gorgeous carved bangles SM - waiting must be difficult but so worth it. Beautiful.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

JadedJae said:


> That's really cute, Crosso!! Its a very nice green too... I saw few little goldfish pendants at Yokdee's shop awhile back, still thinking if i should get one hehe
> 
> View attachment 3651638


These are so sweet! I'd have a hard time choosing between the light watery fish or the bluish fish.... let us know if you get one or all


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BreadnGem said:


> Have not been here for a while! Very nice jade, everyone!
> 
> Here's one that I was wearing recently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3652704


Hi BNG so happy to see you and your stunning princess! That orangey colour is tdf and I love that whitish icy patch.


----------



## crosso

BreadnGem said:


> Have not been here for a while! Very nice jade, everyone!
> 
> Here's one that I was wearing recently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3652704


Truly unusual and lovely color bangle! It looks like a thin slice of something citrusy and good enough to take a bite of!


----------



## crosso

Silver Mom said:


> Hi JKP,  I just got my two carved bangles back from the GIA today.  My jeweler Alice personally carried them up to the mainland for me and gave it to the GIA people.  The cost came out to $200 per bangle.  They sent it back to Alice and I picked it up from her.  It was in a kinda plastic bag.  It might have been in a box but Alice sends many pieces to be certified at once so I think they all came back together.  I think that pendants and rings would cost less than bangles but I did pay $200 per bangle.  Here are the bangles with their certs.  The green one has 3D carvings that are carved on top of the bangle and the white one has very light carvings that are carved into the bangle.  So happy to have them back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3652628
> View attachment 3652629


Gorgeous bangles! The white especially is just sublime - so clean and fresh looking! Glad you have them back, safe and sound and certified.


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> I'm happy you are reunited with your gorgeous carved bangles SM - waiting must be difficult but so worth it. Beautiful.


I know, thank you.  I was beginning to get worried because it took so long.  LOL


----------



## Silver Mom

crosso said:


> Gorgeous bangles! The white especially is just sublime - so clean and fresh looking! Glad you have them back, safe and sound and certified.


Thank you so much crosso.


----------



## BreadnGem

crosso said:


> Truly unusual and lovely color bangle! It looks like a thin slice of something citrusy and good enough to take a bite of!



Funny u should say that, cos my name for this is Orange Peel, as it reminds me of those candied orange peel, lol
	

		
			
		

		
	




Also, thanks, everyone, for your kind words


----------



## Silver Mom

BreadnGem said:


> Funny u should say that, cos my name for this is Orange Peel, as it reminds me of those candied orange peel, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653354
> 
> 
> Also, thanks, everyone, for your kind words


Wow it really does!  So beautiful.


----------



## Junkenpo

Okay jadies.... You all know how much I love beads, especially the ones with gold wire between the beads... so here's my grail necklace!  I was in talks with a seller a few years back when I was new to jade and was trying to get him to take a little bit off....he had just agreed to a lower price when someone else did a BIN on his asking price. I have only seen it at outrageous prices since then and regretted just not getting it then. Finally found it at a more reasonable price, though that conversation we had about designer vs. no-name went through my head, haha

 Presenting...

Ming's black bead and gold filigree bead necklace! ....I have it with the other black bead necklace I have, which I like to think of as an unmarked Ming's (need to get it restrung, though).












Comparison of the clasps


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> Okay jadies.... You all know how much I love beads, especially the ones with gold wire between the beads... so here's my grail necklace!  I was in talks with a seller a few years back when I was new to jade and was trying to get him to take a little bit off....he had just agreed to a lower price when someone else did a BIN on his asking price. I have only seen it at outrageous prices since then and regretted just not getting it then. Finally found it at a more reasonable price, though that conversation we had about designer vs. no-name went through my head, haha
> 
> Presenting...
> 
> Ming's black bead and gold filigree bead necklace! ....I have it with the other black bead necklace I have, which I like to think of as an unmarked Ming's (need to get it restrung, though).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparison of the clasps


Holy REALLY REALLY GORGEOUS!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Congrats JKP! It was meant to be yours. It's classically elegant and very "you" Love the detailing on the clasp and gold beads. So shiny and beautiful. How long is the necklace? Actually better yet, please post a mod shot when you have time - would love to see it on you 
I can definitely see similarities with this Ming necklace and your other necklace.


----------



## fanofjadeite

my new jade earrings


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> my new jade earrings
> View attachment 3654153


Hi Fan  the earrings look wonderful! Lovely green and a clean, simple design. Makes me want to wear my earrings  (haven't been switching up my earrings lately)


----------



## Silver Mom

fanofjadeite said:


> my new jade earrings
> View attachment 3654153


Love the color.  Beauty.


----------



## Silver Mom

So relieved to have my carved bangle back safely home after certification.  Whew.  Wearing this set today.


----------



## Starry*Sky

Junkenpo said:


> Okay jadies.... You all know how much I love beads, especially the ones with gold wire between the beads... so here's my grail necklace!  I was in talks with a seller a few years back when I was new to jade and was trying to get him to take a little bit off....he had just agreed to a lower price when someone else did a BIN on his asking price. I have only seen it at outrageous prices since then and regretted just not getting it then. Finally found it at a more reasonable price, though that conversation we had about designer vs. no-name went through my head, haha
> 
> Presenting...
> 
> Ming's black bead and gold filigree bead necklace! ....I have it with the other black bead necklace I have, which I like to think of as an unmarked Ming's (need to get it restrung, though).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparison of the clasps



So timeless, classic and beautiful.  What a treasure to have found.


----------



## Starry*Sky

Silver Mom said:


> So relieved to have my carved bangle back safely home after certification.  Whew.  Wearing this set today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3654513



Such a beautiful set.  I'm guessing the earrings are the same lovely color?  (They turned themselves away from the camera, I guess they're shy!)


----------



## Starry*Sky

fanofjadeite said:


> my new jade earrings
> View attachment 3654153



Are those white gold?  I love the fresh green color.  They will be so stunning in your ears!


----------



## Silver Mom

Starry*Sky said:


> Such a beautiful set.  I'm guessing the earrings are the same lovely color?  (They turned themselves away from the camera, I guess they're shy!)


Thank you SS.  Those are not ear rings.  It is the chain for the necklace.  I am having the ear rings made by my jeweler Alice.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

I finally got my lavender!


----------



## anmldr1

Does anyone know if a place in NYC to get a jade bracelet??  I'm new to these...they are all so beautiful!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> I finally got my lavender!
> 
> View attachment 3654723
> 
> 
> View attachment 3654724
> 
> 
> View attachment 3654725



Hooray!! I'm so happy for you NYCP!! It's incredibly beautiful - very fine grained. I love how it's lavender and then there is a vivid patch of purple goodness


----------



## Silver Mom

*NYC Princess* said:


> I finally got my lavender!
> 
> View attachment 3654723
> 
> 
> View attachment 3654724
> 
> 
> View attachment 3654725


Very pretty NYCP.  Sooooooo happy for you that you FINALLY found your dream lavender bangle.  It was a long journey but well worth the wait!


----------



## Starry*Sky

*NYC Princess* said:


> I finally got my lavender!
> 
> View attachment 3654723
> 
> 
> View attachment 3654724
> 
> 
> View attachment 3654725




NYCP, your lavender is so dreamy!!   I'm glad you found just what you wanted.  

And I'm so excited today because my new black bangle is listed as "Out for Delivery"!!  Can't wait till it gets here!


----------



## Pirard

JKP your necklace is gorgeous.  Actually both are beautiful.  I love the gold filigree beads on the new piece.


----------



## Pirard

*NYC Princess* said:


> I finally got my lavender!
> 
> View attachment 3654723
> 
> 
> View attachment 3654724
> 
> 
> View attachment 3654725


Beautiful! I love lavender jadeite, and yours is gorgeous.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hooray!! I'm so happy for you NYCP!! It's incredibly beautiful - very fine grained. I love how it's lavender and then there is a vivid patch of purple goodness



Thank you!! It has one vivid patch, one less vivid patch, and the rest is a very faint lavender. It's hard to capture but in real life, it has a luminescence that I love.



Silver Mom said:


> Very pretty NYCP.  Sooooooo happy for you that you FINALLY found your dream lavender bangle.  It was a long journey but well worth the wait!


Thank you SM!! You know my journey!



Starry*Sky said:


> NYCP, your lavender is so dreamy!!   I'm glad you found just what you wanted.
> 
> And I'm so excited today because my new black bangle is listed as "Out for Delivery"!!  Can't wait till it gets here!


Thank you! Hope you got your bangle today!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Pirard said:


> Beautiful! I love lavender jadeite, and yours is gorgeous.


Thank you! Your avatar bangle is beautiful! So vivid!


----------



## Silver Mom

*NYC Princess* said:


> Thank you!! It has one vivid patch, one less vivid patch, and the rest is a very faint lavender. It's hard to capture but in real life, it has a luminescence that I love.
> 
> 
> Thank you SM!! You know my journey!
> 
> 
> Thank you! Hope you got your bangle today!


Try and capture the luminescence for us.  I would LOVE to see it NYCP.  It is so pretty.  And looks awesome on your arm.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Silver Mom said:


> Try and capture the luminescence for us.  I would LOVE to see it NYCP.  It is so pretty.  And looks awesome on your arm.



In the meanwhile, here are some of the seller's pics alongside my recent ring purchase


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> In the meanwhile, here are some of the seller's pics alongside my recent ring purchase
> View attachment 3656555


I. have. no. words.Can't believe my eyes.....can you tell I love your recent purchases lol!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> I. have. no. words.Can't believe my eyes.....can you tell I love your recent purchases lol!



Hahaha thank you!!!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

I had bought this from a different seller which has more color but not as fine grained. They said I could return but I incorrectly thought that meant a refund. So now I have to figure out what to do with this one...


----------



## crosso

*NYC Princess* said:


> I finally got my lavender!
> 
> View attachment 3654723
> 
> 
> View attachment 3654724
> 
> 
> View attachment 3654725


WOW!!! SO BEAUTIFUL! I know you have searched long and hard for this beauty - a big congratulations to you! Very happy for you, wear it in good health!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> I had bought this from a different seller which has more color but not as fine grained. They said I could return but I incorrectly thought that meant a refund. So now I have to figure out what to do with this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3656556
> 
> View attachment 3656558
> 
> View attachment 3656559


This one is gorgeous too but it looks like there is a bit of green in it whereas the one you are keeping is all lavender. What size is this one? It's too bad the seller won't accept returns. Will she do an exchange? You could always see if you can gift it or sell it or get an exchange for something else - earrings to go with your new ring and bangle


----------



## Silver Mom

*NYC Princess* said:


> In the meanwhile, here are some of the seller's pics alongside my recent ring purchase
> View attachment 3656555


This is just gorgeous NYCP!


----------



## Silver Mom

*NYC Princess* said:


> I had bought this from a different seller which has more color but not as fine grained. They said I could return but I incorrectly thought that meant a refund. So now I have to figure out what to do with this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3656556
> 
> View attachment 3656558
> 
> View attachment 3656559


This is gorgy too!  Lucky you.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> This one is gorgeous too but it looks like there is a bit of green in it whereas the one you are keeping is all lavender. What size is this one? It's too bad the seller won't accept returns. Will she do an exchange? You could always see if you can gift it or sell it or get an exchange for something else - earrings to go with your new ring and bangle



This is 55.3 if I recall. Usually I wear 53-54, but this actually surprisingly fits fine. 

She will give me credit but I don't have anything else to get really right now.

Do you where would be a good place to sell it? Haven't really sold jade before.


----------



## fanofjadeite

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Fan  the earrings look wonderful! Lovely green and a clean, simple design. Makes me want to wear my earrings  (haven't been switching up my earrings lately)


Hi, jademommy ☺thanks for the compliments on my new earrings.


Silver Mom said:


> Love the color.  Beauty.


Thanks, silver mom


Starry*Sky said:


> Are those white gold?  I love the fresh green color.  They will be so stunning in your ears!


thank you, and yes, thats 18k white gold. ☺


----------



## fanofjadeite

Silver Mom said:


> So relieved to have my carved bangle back safely home after certification.  Whew.  Wearing this set today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3654513


so gorgeous set ❤


----------



## fanofjadeite

BreadnGem said:


> Have not been here for a while! Very nice jade, everyone!
> 
> Here's one that I was wearing recently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3652704


This looks good enough to eat. So yummy looking ❤


----------



## fanofjadeite

I just noticed how much my new earrings match my jade ring. Will post a pic tomorrow. ☺


----------



## Starry*Sky

*NYC Princess* said:


> In the meanwhile, here are some of the seller's pics alongside my recent ring purchase
> View attachment 3656555




Oh, that lavender has the most fabulous glow!!!


----------



## Starry*Sky

My new arrival, which came yesterday.


----------



## Starry*Sky

Another angle of the new bangle.


----------



## Starry*Sky

This photo shows the pretty, sparkly-ish bits that are consistent all the way around, which I just adore. 

Now I need to think of a name...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Starry*Sky said:


> View attachment 3656643
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new arrival, which came yesterday.


It's beautiful! WOW!  Congrats  How is the fit? Lighting makes quite a difference with this one too as you can really see the floating bits in the last pic but in this picture it looks much darker. Actually a great name for this bangle would be "Starry Sky" lol - same as your user name


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> It's beautiful! WOW!  Congrats  How is the fit? Lighting makes quite a difference with this one too as you can really see the floating bits in the last pic but in this picture it looks much darker. Actually a great name for this bangle would be "Starry Sky" lol - same as your user name



I was just thinking the same thing about the name! LOL!


----------



## Starry*Sky

Haha, too funny, you are both right, it would be a perfect name...except there already is a Starry Sky bangle!!  

I'll take a pic of her so you can see.  The only thing is, she's not jade, she's lapis lazuli.   But she totally looks like the starry sky.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

I was going to wait until I got this resized but I couldn't I got a new ring! Its too big on me but I plan on getting it made smaller asap. I love it. It's quite purple and the colour was what caught my eye. It came with a certificate as well. These pics aren't great as it is a gloomy rainy day here and I'm also trying my best to not show my nails because I have the worst nails and hands lol.


----------



## Starry*Sky

Here is Starry Sky alongside the new bangle.  Its hard to see in this picture, but the lapis one has shiny bits of pyrite, aka "fool's gold".  In this shot they look brownish, but IRL they actually are sparkly gold.  I'll take another pic sometime so you can see it better.  For now, I guess I'd better get back to getting important stuff done.   But that's not to say that hanging out at the Purse Forum isn't important!!


----------



## Starry*Sky

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3656768
> View attachment 3656769
> View attachment 3656770
> View attachment 3656771
> 
> I was going to wait until I got this resized but I couldn't I got a new ring! Its too big on me but I plan on getting it made smaller asap. I love it. It's quite purple and the colour was what caught my eye. It came with a certificate as well. These pics aren't great as it is a gloomy rainy day here and I'm also trying my best to not show my nails because I have the worst nails and hands lol.



The purple is like floating on a lavender cotton-candy cloud...lovely.    Congrats on your new acquisition!!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Th


Starry*Sky said:


> The purple is like floating on a lavender cotton-candy cloud...lovely.    Congrats on your new acquisition!!!


thank you SS! 
And yes if you could take another pic when you have a moment - would love to see the "fools gold" in your bangle. It looks great on you by the way.


----------



## Starry*Sky

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3656768
> View attachment 3656769
> View attachment 3656770
> View attachment 3656771
> 
> I was going to wait until I got this resized but I couldn't I got a new ring! Its too big on me but I plan on getting it made smaller asap. I love it. It's quite purple and the colour was what caught my eye. It came with a certificate as well. These pics aren't great as it is a gloomy rainy day here and I'm also trying my best to not show my nails because I have the worst nails and hands lol.



I was so dazzled by the purple that I almost missed it...are those beautiful little diamonds all around the outside?


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3656768
> View attachment 3656769
> View attachment 3656770
> View attachment 3656771
> 
> I was going to wait until I got this resized but I couldn't I got a new ring! Its too big on me but I plan on getting it made smaller asap. I love it. It's quite purple and the colour was what caught my eye. It came with a certificate as well. These pics aren't great as it is a gloomy rainy day here and I'm also trying my best to not show my nails because I have the worst nails and hands lol.



Yay more lavender! It looks kind of vintage. Is it?

I was doing the same with my nails when I took pics of my ring. I'm expecting my second child so no more gel nails (acetone bad for fetal development). My nails are just awful!!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Starry*Sky said:


> View attachment 3656780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Starry Sky alongside the new bangle.  Its hard to see in this picture, but the lapis one has shiny bits of pyrite, aka "fool's gold".  In this shot they look brownish, but IRL they actually are sparkly gold.  I'll take another pic sometime so you can see it better.  For now, I guess I'd better get back to getting important stuff done.   But that's not to say that hanging out at the Purse Forum isn't important!!



Ha maybe starry sky and midnight sky


----------



## Silver Mom

*NYC Princess* said:


> Yay more lavender! It looks kind of vintage. Is it?
> 
> I was doing the same with my nails when I took pics of my ring. I'm expecting my second child so no more gel nails (acetone bad for fetal development). My nails are just awful!!


OMG Congrats!  Sooooo happy for you.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Silver Mom said:


> OMG Congrats!  Sooooo happy for you.



Hehe thank you! It's a boy this time!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Starry*Sky said:


> I was so dazzled by the purple that I almost missed it...are those beautiful little diamonds all around the outside?


Thank you - Yes there are diamonds but they are tiny!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> Yay more lavender! It looks kind of vintage. Is it?
> 
> I was doing the same with my nails when I took pics of my ring. I'm expecting my second child so no more gel nails (acetone bad for fetal development). My nails are just awful!!


OMG Congratulations NYCP! Very happy for you and your family! Boys are great 
My ring is not vintage but it does have an antique type design. It's 18k gold but to me it looks like rose gold.


----------



## Silver Mom

*NYC Princess* said:


> Hehe thank you! It's a boy this time!!


SUPER LUCKY!!!!!!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> OMG Congratulations NYCP! Very happy for you and your family! Boys are great
> My ring is not vintage but it does have an antique type design. It's 18k gold but to me it looks like rose gold.





Silver Mom said:


> SUPER LUCKY!!!!!!



Thank you! Then I will have a girl and a boy!


----------



## fanofjadeite

*NYC Princess* said:


> Yay more lavender! It looks kind of vintage. Is it?
> 
> I was doing the same with my nails when I took pics of my ring. I'm expecting my second child so no more gel nails (acetone bad for fetal development). My nails are just awful!!


big congrats, nycp


----------



## fanofjadeite

my new earrings with one of my favorite jade rings


----------



## Silver Mom

fanofjadeite said:


> my new earrings with one of my favorite jade rings
> View attachment 3657348


A PERFECT MATCH! Beauties.


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3656768
> View attachment 3656769
> View attachment 3656770
> View attachment 3656771
> 
> I was going to wait until I got this resized but I couldn't I got a new ring! Its too big on me but I plan on getting it made smaller asap. I love it. It's quite purple and the colour was what caught my eye. It came with a certificate as well. These pics aren't great as it is a gloomy rainy day here and I'm also trying my best to not show my nails because I have the worst nails and hands lol.


Love!!! What a sweet shade of lavender! [emoji7] It's beautiful, congrats!!


----------



## crosso

*NYC Princess* said:


> Hehe thank you! It's a boy this time!!


Congratulations and best wishes for a happy, healthy pregnancy and delivery! I only have a son, so can't compare, but can tell you that boys are a lot of fun!


----------



## Junkenpo

Morning jadies!  Lovely pieces everyone!  Congrats to NYCP on her expected bundle of joy!


----------



## crosso

fanofjadeite said:


> my new earrings with one of my favorite jade rings [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3657348


What a rich, tranquil green and a perfect match!!!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Wow thank you everyone! I came back to an unexpected and humbling influx of well wishes!! [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## Starry*Sky

Congrats on your upcoming bundle of joy, NYCP!  I hope everything goes smoothly and that you are feeling well.


----------



## Starry*Sky

Here's another picture of Starry Sky.  It's still hard to see the gold sparkles! 

The very finest quality of lapis is not supposed to have the sparkles.  There is a stripe of solid blue without sparkles that goes right around the center of my bangle, which I like, but I honestly prefer the way the sparkles are striping both top and bottom of the bangle.   I think the sparkly bits give it some pizzazz without being "in your face" about it.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Starry*Sky said:


> View attachment 3661231
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another picture of Starry Sky.  It's still hard to see the gold sparkles!
> 
> The very finest quality of lapis is not supposed to have the sparkles.  There is a stripe of solid blue without sparkles that goes right around the center of my bangle, which I like, but I honestly prefer the way the sparkles are striping both top and bottom of the bangle.   I think the sparkly bits give it some pizzazz without being "in your face" about it.


I like the gold bits too . It looks very chic on you.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Hi Jadies! I haven't posted in a while. I hope everyone is doing well [emoji4] I just wanted to share my sister bangles. It's so beautiful out today, so I decided to wear them. Have a great day Jadies [emoji5]


----------



## Jademan

Hello there. Want to show some new pendants and hear opinions. One simple blue and two from rare cat eye jade.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi Jadies! I haven't posted in a while. I hope everyone is doing well [emoji4] I just wanted to share my sister bangles. It's so beautiful out today, so I decided to wear them. Have a great day Jadies [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662080
> View attachment 3662084
> View attachment 3662087


CRose! Missed you here). The sister bangles are so pretty. Enjoy wearing them


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jademan said:


> View attachment 3662129
> View attachment 3662140
> View attachment 3662141
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there. Want to show some new pendants and hear opinions. One simple blue and two from rare cat eye jade.


Nice colours! What metal will you pair with them?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> CRose! Missed you here). The sister bangles are so pretty. Enjoy wearing them



Hi 2BJM! Your so sweet! I've missed you and the rest of the Jadies here too [emoji4] I pop in when I can, to see all the beautiful jade pieces shared. I finally sold my house, woo hoo! We are living in a cute little townhouse until the house is finished. I can't wait! It will be ready mid June. It's just been crazy busy. I'm so ready to move in and get things back to normal [emoji5]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi 2BJM! Your so sweet! I've missed you and the rest of the Jadies here too [emoji4] I pop in when I can, to see all the beautiful jade pieces shared. I finally sold my house, woo hoo! We are living in a cute little townhouse until the house is finished. I can't wait! It will be ready mid June. It's just been crazy busy. I'm so ready to move in and get things back to normal [emoji5]


June will be here before you know it
Keep poppin in - love seeing you and your Jade pieces.


----------



## Jademan

2boys_jademommy said:


> Nice colours! What metal will you pair with them?


Probably will drill through to put on leather cord, or add sterling silver slide ball pin. I am always trying to put as little metal as possible.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi Jadies! I haven't posted in a while. I hope everyone is doing well [emoji4] I just wanted to share my sister bangles. It's so beautiful out today, so I decided to wear them. Have a great day Jadies [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662080
> View attachment 3662084
> View attachment 3662087



A very soothing green!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

A comparison of my new lavender and the one that is going back 

Indoor



Direct sunlight


----------



## Junkenpo

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi Jadies! I haven't posted in a while. I hope everyone is doing well [emoji4] I just wanted to share my sister bangles. It's so beautiful out today, so I decided to wear them. Have a great day Jadies


So pretty!  They're beautiful together 



Jademan said:


> Hello there. Want to show some new pendants and hear opinions. One simple blue and two from rare cat eye jade.



Lovely color!



Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi 2BJM! Your so sweet! I've missed you and the rest of the Jadies here too [emoji4] I pop in when I can, to see all the beautiful jade pieces shared. I finally sold my house, woo hoo! We are living in a cute little townhouse until the house is finished. I can't wait! It will be ready mid June. It's just been crazy busy. I'm so ready to move in and get things back to normal [emoji5]



Congrats on the sale! Housing can be so complicating and frustrating as a process!


----------



## Junkenpo

*NYC Princess* said:


> A comparison of my new lavender and the one that is going back



You can really see the difference in the grain with these shots.... lovely purpley colors, very fair and feminine!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Jademan said:


> View attachment 3662129
> View attachment 3662140
> View attachment 3662141
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there. Want to show some new pendants and hear opinions. One simple blue and two from rare cat eye jade.



The bottom two are an interesting color. I like the structural look but would be afraid of wearing it and being jabbed by a sharp edge.


----------



## Junkenpo

Wearing DW today.... you can see her flaws and fat grains and bluey green.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> June will be here before you know it
> Keep poppin in - love seeing you and your Jade pieces.



Thanks 2BJM! Will do [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

*NYC Princess* said:


> A very soothing green!



Hi NYC Princess! Thank you so much and Congratulations!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Junkenpo said:


> You can really see the difference in the grain with these shots.... lovely purpley colors, very fair and feminine!


Which do you prefer?


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi NYC Princess! Thank you so much and Congratulations!


Do you wear them together on the same wrist?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

*NYC Princess* said:


> A comparison of my new lavender and the one that is going back
> 
> Indoor
> View attachment 3662279
> 
> 
> Direct sunlight
> View attachment 3662281



Very pretty lavender bangles. I like them both, the keeper is TDF!  It's not easy to find that color lavender and you found two [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

*NYC Princess* said:


> Do you wear them together on the same wrist?



I have but I'm so afraid of them bumping and someone told me that the jade beads I used as a bumper could still scratch both bangles. If I find a decent bumper, I would wear them on the same wrist again.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Junkenpo said:


> So pretty!  They're beautiful together
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely color!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the sale! Housing can be so complicating and frustrating as a process!



Thanks so much JKP! It was a tough road for a while. Thank goodness it's over [emoji4] BTW I [emoji173] all your beads , you find some incredible pieces! [emoji5]


----------



## Jademan

*NYC Princess* said:


> The bottom two are an interesting color. I like the structural look but would be afraid of wearing it and being jabbed by a sharp edge.


Oh, they all have softened or slopped edges where it necessary. Does not stab guaranteed )


----------



## xoKate

*NYC Princess* said:


> In the meanwhile, here are some of the seller's pics alongside my recent ring purchase
> View attachment 3656555



Hello NYC Princess! Congratulations on your new bangle!!! I absolutely adore it and would like to know if you wouldn't mind sharing with me where you purchased it from. I've never owned a lavender jade bangle and have for yearning for one for a long time. Yours is the only one that I've seen that is exactly the shade that I'm looking for! I'm not quite sure how to express in words what I've wanted but after seeing pictures of yours, I can now at least visually express what I'm looking for.  I'm relatively new to the jade world and any advice, suggestions would be greatly helpful to me and very much appreciated! ::


----------



## *NYC Princess*

xoKate said:


> Hello NYC Princess! Congratulations on your new bangle!!! I absolutely adore it and would like to know if you wouldn't mind sharing with me where you purchased it from. I've never owned a lavender jade bangle and have for yearning for one for a long time. Yours is the only one that I've seen that is exactly the shade that I'm looking for! I'm not quite sure how to express in words what I've wanted but after seeing pictures of yours, I can now at least visually express what I'm looking for.  I'm relatively new to the jade world and any advice, suggestions would be greatly helpful to me and very much appreciated! ::



That one is from Jojo jade, an online website. I contacted them directly to tell them what I was looking for.

The other (top of the stack) that I am returning is a different seller. You can PM me if you wish to know.


----------



## Silver Mom

Seeing all this lavender has inspired me to wear my lavender today,  Such a dainty color.  Enjoy your beauties NYCP.  You are very lucky to have such wonderful choices.


----------



## Junkenpo

*NYC Princess* said:


> Which do you prefer?



The jojo bangle... the finer grain makes the color look more evenly distributed.  Very soft and smooth looking!  Great choice!  

I think my dream lavender would be colored/grained like yours, a princess like Silver Mom's, and lightly flowy carvings around it.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> The jojo bangle... the finer grain makes the color look more evenly distributed.  Very soft and smooth looking!  Great choice!
> 
> I think my dream lavender would be colored/grained like yours, a princess like Silver Mom's, and lightly flowy carvings around it.


JKP my dream bangle sounds like yours minus the cravings


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> Seeing all this lavender has inspired me to wear my lavender today,  Such a dainty color.  Enjoy your beauties NYCP.  You are very lucky to have such wonderful choices.
> View attachment 3662510


One of the most gorgoeus princesses ever


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> One of the most gorgoeus princesses ever


Thank you 2 boys.  You sure have gorgy pieces too!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> That one is from Jojo jade, an online website. I contacted them directly to tell them what I was looking for.
> 
> The other (top of the stack) that I am returning is a different seller. You can PM me if you wish to know.
> 
> View attachment 3662470


NYCP I think you made the right choice. Your keeper bangle is finer grained and more luminous. They both have great colour. I happen to like the broken ice on the other one as well but that's just me. I know finer grain is better. I would have chosen the one from jojo too


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> The jojo bangle... the finer grain makes the color look more evenly distributed.  Very soft and smooth looking!  Great choice!
> 
> I think my dream lavender would be colored/grained like yours, a princess like Silver Mom's, and lightly flowy carvings around it.


I am surprised that so many people now a days like the princess bangle.  My jeweler told me that princess bangles were the fashion in the olden days and are not often made now.  She didn't say why though and I just assumed it was because it was old fashioned.  I really prefer the princess so I figured that I am just an old fashioned girl.  LOL  Why do you folks like the princess?   Do you prefer it over the other shapes?  Curious to find out why.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> I am surprised that so many people now a days like the princess bangle.  My jeweler told me that princess bangles were the fashion in the olden days and are not often made now.  She didn't say why though and I just assumed it was because it was old fashioned.  I really prefer the princess so I figured that I am just an old fashioned girl.  LOL  Why do you folks like the princess?  Curious to find out why.


Great question! I've talked to jewellers who were surprised I like princess bangles because they say it is old fashioned. To me there is a fine line between old fashioned and a classic. A beautiful princess bangle is a classic. It is elegant and feminine and the epitome of a classic Jade bangle. If I could only have one bangle it would be a princess. I do love the d shapes as well but there is just something special with princesses. How about you...why do you love princesses?


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Silver Mom said:


> I am surprised that so many people now a days like the princess bangle.  My jeweler told me that princess bangles were the fashion in the olden days and are not often made now.  She didn't say why though and I just assumed it was because it was old fashioned.  I really prefer the princess so I figured that I am just an old fashioned girl.  LOL  Why do you folks like the princess?   Do you prefer it over the other shapes?  Curious to find out why.





2boys_jademommy said:


> Great question! I've talked to jewellers who were surprised I like princess bangles because they say it is old fashioned. To me there is a fine line between old fashioned and a classic. A beautiful princess bangle is a classic. It is elegant and feminine and the epitome of a classic Jade bangle. If I could only have one bangle it would be a princess. I do love the d shapes as well but there is just something special with princesses. How about you...why do you love princesses?



I prefer D shape and even more so oval myself. My Jojo blue is a fat ice princess and I do like the chubbiness of it but don't prefer the traditional thinner princesses myself. I guess I do associate it with my mother's generation and find oval and D shape more comfortable.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> NYCP I think you made the right choice. Your keeper bangle is finer grained and more luminous. They both have great colour. I happen to like the broken ice on the other one as well but that's just me. I know finer grain is better. I would have chosen the one from jojo too



I think so too.  Too bad I can't return the first for cash though.


----------



## Silver Mom

I totally love the princess because it is so comfortable to wear.  It falls well on my wrist without hurting me.  My D shapes sometimes thump down on my wrist bone and that really hurts.  I love the feel of it on and love to twirl it around.  If I had to choose only one it also would be a princess.  You are really right it is classic and looks so dainty.


----------



## Silver Mom

*NYC Princess* said:


> I think so too.  Too bad I can't return the first for cash though.


Awww wish you could.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> I prefer D shape and even more so oval myself. My Jojo blue is a fat ice princess and I do like the chubbiness of it but don't prefer the traditional thinner princesses myself. I guess I do associate it with my mother's generation and find oval and D shape more comfortable.


I do agree d shapes are more comfy. I don't like ovals as much because I like how the round bangles spin more easily.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> I think so too.  Too bad I can't return the first for cash though.


It will be a lovely gift to your daughter someday or daughter in law


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> I do agree d shapes are more comfy. I don't like ovals as much because I like how the round bangles spin more easily.


Well I guess this just means we have to get one of every color and shape.  LOL


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Silver Mom said:


> Well I guess this just means we have to get one of every color and shape.  LOL



Ha you pretty much do!!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> It will be a lovely gift to your daughter someday or daughter in law



I want to see what else the seller has. It's pretty expensive so I don't want to hold onto something that I likely won't really wear.


----------



## Silver Mom

*NYC Princess* said:


> I want to see what else the seller has. It's pretty expensive so I don't want to hold onto something that I likely won't really wear.


Hope you do.


----------



## Silver Mom

*NYC Princess* said:


> I want to see what else the seller has. It's pretty expensive so I don't want to hold onto something that I likely won't really wear.


NYCP which one is your favorite bangle?


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Silver Mom said:


> NYCP which one is your favorite bangle?



So far it's my new Jojo lavender!! [emoji171]


----------



## Silver Mom

*NYC Princess* said:


> So far it's my new Jojo lavender!! [emoji171]


I would think so too.


----------



## Junkenpo

Princess shape looks "classic" to me, not old fashioned.  I like the way a chubby princess feels on best... more weighty for the width, I like how it rocks on the wrist...  and when I fidget it with it, being able to hook a finger around it comfortable feels nice.  I do like how D shapes can go wider and D shape does look more modern and hugs the skin better.


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> Princess shape looks "classic" to me, not old fashioned.  I like the way a chubby princess feels on best... more weighty for the width, I like how it rocks on the wrist...  and when I fidget it with it, being able to hook a finger around it comfortable feels nice.  I do like how D shapes can go wider and D shape does look more modern and hugs the skin better.


AGREE JKP.   I really love my princesses.


----------



## Ixorajade

Silver Mom said:


> I am surprised that so many people now a days like the princess bangle.  My jeweler told me that princess bangles were the fashion in the olden days and are not often made now.  She didn't say why though and I just assumed it was because it was old fashioned.  I really prefer the princess so I figured that I am just an old fashioned girl.  LOL  Why do you folks like the princess?   Do you prefer it over the other shapes?  Curious to find out why.


My jeweler tells me that princess bangles require more jade than D shaped bangles.  And given the prices of jadeite nowadays..the carvers tend to cut into D shaped.  Also D shaped is perceived to be more modern cut.  

Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Ixorajade said:


> My jeweler tells me that princess bangles require more jade than D shaped bangles.  And given the prices of jadeite nowadays..the carvers tend to cut into D shaped.  Also D shaped is perceived to be more modern cut.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


I've heard that as well Ixorajade. Princess cuts use more jade and more of it is "wasted" during the cutting and shaping. It also requires more skill.
My "dream collection" would probably consist of 2-3 princesses and maybe 6-8 d shape bangles - I'm just daydreaming here but while I would pick a princess if I could only have one bangle I do feel the d shapes offer more variety. They are more in abundance and so maybe that is why more d shapes catch my eye in stores and online. I feel the need to own more d shapes of different widths and colours where as a perfect princess would feel complete so to speak and so I don't need want as many. If my hubby was reading this he would lovingly roll his eyes at me. He simply can't understand why I can go on about jade lol!


----------



## Ixorajade

2boys_jademommy said:


> I've heard that as well Ixorajade. Princess cuts use more jade and more of it is "wasted" during the cutting and shaping. It also requires more skill.
> My "dream collection" would probably consist of 2-3 princesses and maybe 6-8 d shape bangles - I'm just daydreaming here but while I would pick a princess if I could only have one bangle I do feel the d shapes offer more variety. They are more in abundance and so maybe that is why more d shapes catch my eye in stores and online. I feel the need to own more d shapes of different widths and colours where as a perfect princess would feel complete so to speak and so I don't need want as many. If my hubby was reading this he would lovingly roll his eyes at me. He simply can't understand why I can go on about jade lol!


But then...there are thin princesses, thick princesses, Princesss of all colours [emoji12] 

Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Starry*Sky

I have mostly D bangles.  I love the way they gently hug my arm all day.


----------



## Starry*Sky

All of you lovely jadies are inspiring me to put my jade together in fashion statements rather than just hurrying to throw some jewelry on as I walk out the door, lol.     So here's today's ensemble.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Starry*Sky said:


> View attachment 3664335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of you lovely jadies are inspiring me to put my jade together in fashion statements rather than just hurrying to throw some jewelry on as I walk out the door, lol.     So here's today's ensemble.


I love your ensemble Starry Sky! The red jade really pops against the beautiful black bangle and the yellow gold is perfect.


----------



## cdtracing

Starry*Sky said:


> View attachment 3664335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of you lovely jadies are inspiring me to put my jade together in fashion statements rather than just hurrying to throw some jewelry on as I walk out the door, lol.     So here's today's ensemble.


This is a beautiful combination!!  I love how the red stands out against the black.  Love the earrings!!


----------



## Starry*Sky

2boys_jademommy said:


> I love your ensemble Starry Sky! The red jade really pops against the beautiful black bangle and the yellow gold is perfect.





cdtracing said:


> This is a beautiful combination!!  I love how the red stands out against the black.  Love the earrings!!



Thank you both so much!    It's been so fun wearing this combination today.  

The red jade actually photographed a little redder than it is in real life.  It's still a beautiful color, just not _quite_ as red as it appears.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Just wanted to share today's bangles. I am wearing them with a Tiffany beaded bracelet.  I will share some photos when I get back. This app won't let me add photos from my phone [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

With the bumper. I hope everyone is having a great day [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> With the bumper. I hope everyone is having a great day [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3665746
> View attachment 3665747


Your bumper looks at home with your green sister bangles I wonder if the silver brings out the blue more in your bangles. I also love your owl ring


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Thanks so much 2BJM, I love unique jewelry [emoji4]  I didn't even notice that, good eye [emoji5]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks so much 2BJM, I love unique jewelry [emoji4]  I didn't even notice that, good eye [emoji5]


Lol you didn't realize it was an adorable owl? Thats alright I remember thinking Crosso's beautiful bat pendant was an elephant lol!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Thanks 2BJM ☺️ I didn't notice the blue, the ring is a snake


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Not sure why that came out so big.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks 2BJM ☺️ I didn't notice the blue, the ring is a snake


It's like that Britney Spears song "oops I did it again" haha I really need glasses but I'm in denial  Even when I look at the original pic I see an owl 
But one thing is certain is that your bangles are a beauty and the silver does bring out the blue in them. Maybe pairing it with yellow gold will bring out the green more...


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> It's like that Britney Spears song "oops I did it again" haha I really need glasses but I'm in denial  Even when I look at the original pic I see an owl
> But one thing is certain is that your bangles are a beauty and the silver does bring out the blue in them. Maybe pairing it with yellow gold will bring out the green more...



LOL! You and I are in the same boat [emoji16] I will cave and put them on while driving at night, but I am not a fan. Glasses always look great on other people to me. That's my excuse [emoji6]. 

The yellow gold is a great idea. I now need to find a beaded gold bracelet [emoji4] I wonder if I could wear a bangle with my tennis bracelet? I would like to wear a bangle on my left wrist but so I'm afraid my tennis bracelet will scratch it.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> LOL! You and I are in the same boat [emoji16] I will cave and put them on while driving at night, but I am not a fan. Glasses always look great on other people to me. That's my excuse [emoji6].
> 
> The yellow gold is a great idea. I now need to find a beaded gold bracelet [emoji4] I wonder if I could wear a bangle with my tennis bracelet? I would like to wear a bangle on my left wrist but so I'm afraid my tennis bracelet will scratch it.


I think yellow gold would look nice with your bangles too. I'm not sure if a tennis bracelet would scratch Jade. I would assume it's ok to wear it on occasion because you would be more careful while wearing it but everyday wear may be different.


----------



## Junkenpo

Happy Good Friday to all who celebrate!  

I have the day as a holiday today and the public schools are out. It's a beautiful sunny day, so I will probably take DS to the beach later today.  Here's Opeapea's dragon and fishy side!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Happy Good Friday to all who celebrate!
> 
> I have the day as a holiday today and the public schools are out. It's a beautiful sunny day, so I will probably take DS to the beach later today.  Here's Opeapea's dragon and fishy side!


Hope you had a great day at the beach JKP! 
Love this bangle
Had a great day with my little guys too 
Enjoy the Easter weekend Jadies!


----------



## Redkoi01

Hello, 
Yesterday while walking around China town I found this beautiful tiny oval shape jadeite bangle. With a bit of a struggle it fits!! Love the tight fit. Very hard to find tiny bangles.


----------



## Redkoi01

More photos


----------



## Redkoi01

Junkenpo said:


> Happy Good Friday to all who celebrate!
> 
> I have the day as a holiday today and the public schools are out. It's a beautiful sunny day, so I will probably take DS to the beach later today.  Here's Opeapea's dragon and fishy side!


Beautiful


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> Hello,
> Yesterday while walking around China town I found this beautiful tiny oval shape jadeite bangle. With a bit of a struggle it fits!! Love the tight fit. Very hard to find tiny bangles.



I like the "broken ice" on your bangle and the green bits and I love that bright green patch  Great stack on your wrist.


----------



## Jademan

Hello again ) Hope noone will be offended if i add some more jade pendants into this Jade bangle conversation. They was made to be cute rather than epic. I just cant resist if i see the rough jade with some sort of scenery.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Hi Jadies! 

Sharing lemonade... My husband thinks it looks like lemonade, so the name kinda stuck. She has several clear patches throughout, that are hard to capture.  You can kinda see them in the first picture. I have been wearing her pretty much 24/7 since I got her [emoji4]

I hope everyone is having a great day! Thank goodness it's the weekend [emoji5]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi Jadies!
> 
> Sharing lemonade... My husband thinks it looks like lemonade, so the name kinda stuck. She has several clear patches throughout, that are hard to capture.  You can kinda see them in the first picture. I have been wearing her pretty much 24/7 since I got her [emoji4]
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great day! Thank goodness it's the weekend [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3674537
> View attachment 3674538
> View attachment 3674539



Hey CRose, I can see the clear patches Very nice and I love the name Lemondade. It looks fantastic on you  On my iPhone the colour looks whitish with a tinge of blue. Is that how it looks in real life?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hey CRose, I can see the clear patches Very nice and I love the name Lemondade. It looks fantastic on you  On my iPhone the colour looks whitish with a tinge of blue. Is that how it looks in real life?



Hi 2BJM, Thank you so much [emoji4] Yes, there is a blue tinge depending on lighting and two pale lavender patches that you can kinda see in the last picture.  Have you purchased any jade lately?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi 2BJM, Thank you so much [emoji4] Yes, there is a blue tinge depending on lighting and two pale lavender patches that you can kinda see in the last picture.  Have you purchased any jade lately?


It's beautiful  
I did buy a lavender ring. I will pick it up this weekend. It had to be resized. Will post pics


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Thanks 2B!  I'm looking forward to seeing your new ring [emoji5]


----------



## Silver Mom

I am so tempted to get this ring but opted to get a green one instead.  Wish I could have gotten both.  LOL


----------



## Junkenpo

That is such a pretty piece of purple, Silver Mom!

Hi hi all jadies!  lovely jade bits and creations... I'm envious of all the lovely and new jade!

Believe it or not, I'm actually feeling content about my collection.  I keep an eye out for fun vintage earrings that are low priced, but now that I have that black/gold beaded necklace, I'm not actively stalking anything. I'm actually considering trying to pare some of my collection down.... haha... if I could just figure out what I'm actually willing to part with.


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> That is such a pretty piece of purple, Silver Mom!
> 
> Hi hi all jadies!  lovely jade bits and creations... I'm envious of all the lovely and new jade!
> 
> Believe it or not, I'm actually feeling content about my collection.  I keep an eye out for fun vintage earrings that are low priced, but now that I have that black/gold beaded necklace, I'm not actively stalking anything. I'm actually considering trying to pare some of my collection down.... haha... if I could just figure out what I'm actually willing to part with.


Don't part with anything.  Keep what you have.  They are lovely.  Sure wish I could buy this purple ring....maybe in the future.  LOL


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> I am so tempted to get this ring but opted to get a green one instead.  Wish I could have gotten both.  LOL
> 
> 
> View attachment 3674909


Hi Silver Mom did you get a green Jade ring recently??! 
This one is lovely with a very rich purple hue. Would love to see your ring


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Silver Mom did you get a green Jade ring recently??!
> This one is lovely with a very rich purple hue. Would love to see your ring


Yes, I did but it is being certified right now and won't be back for a while.  Will post for you when it returns.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

I got my ring back today!! I just snapped some pics in the parking lot, grocery store etc. I love it . It's set in 18k rose gold and there are teeny weeny diamonds surrounding  it. The band is super thin and so this ring is very comfortable to wear. I'm glad I listened to the jeweller who suggested I size down slightly from my usual ring size because the band is thin compared to the stone  - less turning.
Edited to add it came with a certificate.


----------



## Silver Mom

OMG JUST GORGEOUS!  Love it 2Boys


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> OMG JUST GORGEOUS!  Love it 2Boys


Thank you Silver Mom! I'm happy with it too I was deciding between this one and another lavender ring which was slightly more  translucent but less vibrant in colour. While I usually choose translucence I went with colour this time. Like you, I wish I could have gotten both rings lol. 
I can't wait to see yours SM!


----------



## Pirard

Beautiful jades everyone...such a treat to catch up on this thread! I love the lavenders.

I've been wearing my new chubby princess, she was inexpensive...but like any good princess, not cheap (well don't call her that even if she was very cheap in price).  I am amazed at how the color on this bangle seems to change.  The honey patch goes lighter or darker depending on the lighting, and the the green goes blue, and the lavender goes grey.  You can kind of see the colors in this photo.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Pirard said:


> Beautiful jades everyone...such a treat to catch up on this thread! I love the lavenders.
> 
> I've been wearing my new chubby princess, she was inexpensive...but like any good princess, not cheap (well don't call her that even if she was very cheap in price).  I am amazed at how the color on this bangle seems to change.  The honey patch goes lighter or darker depending on the lighting, and the the green goes blue, and the lavender goes grey.  You can kind of see the colors in this photo.


Yes a princess can never be called cheap 
It's pretty Pirard. In this pic she looks a bit blue, green and grey with a caramel kiss


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thank you Silver Mom! I'm happy with it too I was deciding between this one and another lavender ring which was slightly more  translucent but less vibrant in colour. While I usually choose translucence I went with colour this time. Like you, I wish I could have gotten both rings lol.
> I can't wait to see yours SM!


Most of the time I choose color over translucency if the color is beautiful.  I think you made a wise choice.  I love this.


----------



## udalrike

About choosing colour: I like lavender and green together, so I bought this today:
Dragon and phoenix


----------



## udalrike

Wonderful rings, SilverMom and 2boys!
Hi, Fano!!


----------



## udalrike

These days I wear hoops with a green and white pendant left and a lavender pendant on the right.


----------



## Silver Mom

udalrike said:


> About choosing colour: I like lavender and green together, so I bought this today:
> Dragon and phoenix


MUCHO BEAUTIFUL Uli!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> About choosing colour: I like lavender and green together, so I bought this today:
> Dragon and phoenix



Hi Uli  I love your new pendant. I like how one side is predominantly green and the other lavender but that it's the dragon that is lavender and the phoenix on the green side - opposite to what I would have expected since I associate lavender as being feminine while green can be either. Just my weird little quirks with Jade


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> I got my ring back today!! I just snapped some pics in the parking lot, grocery store etc. I love it . It's set in 18k rose gold and there are teeny weeny diamonds surrounding  it. The band is super thin and so this ring is very comfortable to wear. I'm glad I listened to the jeweller who suggested I size down slightly from my usual ring size because the band is thin compared to the stone  - less turning.
> Edited to add it came with a certificate.
> 
> View attachment 3675720
> View attachment 3675721
> View attachment 3675722
> View attachment 3675723
> View attachment 3675724
> View attachment 3675725



Beautiful! The lavender is so vivid [emoji173]️


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, SilverMom and 2boys!!

These are my earrings: (gorgeous pendants from the wonderful seller piccolinagems)


----------



## Silver Mom

udalrike said:


> Thank you, SilverMom and 2boys!!
> 
> These are my earrings: (gorgeous pendants from the wonderful seller piccolinagems)
> 
> View attachment 3676454


I LOVE Piccolinagems!!!!!  AND these are so gorgy!


----------



## udalrike

Thanks SilverMom! I LOVE to wear them!!


----------



## udalrike

Which are your most beloved earrings, SilverMom?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Thank you, SilverMom and 2boys!!
> 
> These are my earrings: (gorgeous pendants from the wonderful seller piccolinagems)
> 
> View attachment 3676454


Very cool Uli! So these were pendants that you turned into earrings? You Jadies are so creative


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> Thank you, SilverMom and 2boys!!
> 
> These are my earrings: (gorgeous pendants from the wonderful seller piccolinagems)
> 
> View attachment 3676454



Very unique! [emoji173]️it [emoji4]


----------



## Silver Mom

udalrike said:


> Which are your most beloved earrings, SilverMom?


Hmmm, not sure. I think it might be this one......


----------



## Junkenpo

2boys_jademommy said:


> I got my ring back today!! I just snapped some pics in the parking lot, grocery store etc. I love it . It's set in 18k rose gold and there are teeny weeny diamonds surrounding  it. The band is super thin and so this ring is very comfortable to wear. I'm glad I listened to the jeweller who suggested I size down slightly from my usual ring size because the band is thin compared to the stone  - less turning.
> Edited to add it came with a certificate.



so pretty!  the colors and sparkles go so very well together!



Pirard said:


> Beautiful jades everyone...such a treat to catch up on this thread! I love the lavenders.
> 
> I've been wearing my new chubby princess, she was inexpensive...but like any good princess, not cheap (well don't call her that even if she was very cheap in price).  I am amazed at how the color on this bangle seems to change.  The honey patch goes lighter or darker depending on the lighting, and the the green goes blue, and the lavender goes grey.  You can kind of see the colors in this photo.



what a great princess bangle! I love the chubbyness! 



udalrike said:


> About choosing colour: I like lavender and green together, so I bought this today:
> Dragon and phoenix






udalrike said:


> Thank you, SilverMom and 2boys!!
> 
> These are my earrings: (gorgeous pendants from the wonderful seller piccolinagems)



Hello Uli!  Love pendants and and earrings! 



Silver Mom said:


> Hmmm, not sure. I think it might be this one......



You find the best colors!  And i always like how you set your jade!


----------



## Junkenpo

For earrings, 

I would have to say that these 3 are my favorites...


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> For earrings,
> 
> I would have to say that these 3 are my favorites...


These looks like Ming's yummies.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> View attachment 3676753
> 
> Hmmm, not sure. I think it might be this one......



These are gorgeous Silver Mom. Now choosing your favourite bangle may just be impossible since you have many stunners.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> For earrings,
> 
> I would have to say that these 3 are my favorites...



Wow these are all lovely... my fave of the bunch is probably the bright green earrings. I love the colour and the setting. It looks vintage and from a totally different era. Very classy.


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> These are gorgeous Silver Mom. Now choosing your favourite bangle may just be impossible since you have many stunners.


Thank you 2 boys.  I think my green one is my favorite for now.  Of yours what is your fav?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> Thank you 2 boys.  I think my green one is my favorite for now.  Of yours what is your fav?



I honestly don't have a favourite. My everyday greenish bangle is a fave in terms of sentimentality. My black bangle is most versatile. I'm loving my new ring but my green ring from dad is also very special. And my flat lavender bangle I go from loving it to finding faults with it lol. Definitely have a few pieces I wouldn't mind letting go of but then for some reason I hold onto them.


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, 2boys and C Rose!
Interesting thought about colours and the dragon and the phoenix, 2boys!


----------



## udalrike

SilverMom, WONDERFUL earrings! Are they from etsy?


----------



## udalrike

Great earrings, Junkenpo!

Lovely pendant (quite expensive, I assume....   ), Xylonian!


----------



## Silver Mom

udalrike said:


> SilverMom, WONDERFUL earrings! Are they from etsy?


Uli, thank you.  I had the green nephrite balls made by 9SJW and then had my jeweler set them for me.  Never thought I would like nephrite so much but I do.


----------



## Redkoi01

Hello,
I bought a bangle on eBay and it got lost in the mail. It appears as delivered but never arrived to my house.
Any advise?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> Hello,
> I bought a bangle on eBay and it got lost in the mail. It appears as delivered but never arrived to my house.
> Any advise?


Oh dear you can open a case with eBay. Maybe also contact the courier company. There was tracking right? I've never had an item say delivered when it was not but I have received items previously that never indicated delivered. Good luck. I hope your bangle turns up and d not I hope you get your money back.


----------



## crosso

Redkoi01 said:


> Hello,
> I bought a bangle on eBay and it got lost in the mail. It appears as delivered but never arrived to my house.
> Any advise?


Oh dear, so sorry someone else is going through this now too! [emoji21] I ordered an expensive pendant from an etsy seller, same thing. You can put in a missing package search request online, www.usps.com/help/missing-mail.htm, but this did not yield any new results for me, other than my post office finally called me back after 3 phone messages and 2 in person visits. They supposedly looked at the geo-tracking of the delivery scan,  which puts it in the vicinity of my address, but isn't sensitive enough to say it was AT my address. Basically, I'm just out of luck. Paypal won't refund, seller won't refund and USPS will not accept any monetary claim, because package shows delivered and no insurance. Moral of the story is always ask for upgraded postal service,with signature confirmation and/or additional postal insurance from seller. It was an expensive lesson for me.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Oh dear, so sorry someone else is going through this now too! [emoji21] I ordered an expensive pendant from an etsy seller, same thing. You can put in a missing package search request online, www.usps.com/help/missing-mail.htm, but this did not yield any new results for me, other than my post office finally called me back after 3 phone messages and 2 in person visits. They supposedly looked at the geo-tracking of the delivery scan,  which puts it in the vicinity of my address, but isn't sensitive enough to say it was AT my address. Basically, I'm just out of luck. Paypal won't refund, seller won't refund and USPS will not accept any monetary claim, because package shows delivered and no insurance. Moral of the story is always ask for upgraded postal service,with signature confirmation and/or additional postal insurance from seller. It was an expensive lesson for me.



I'm sorry to hear this Crosso. Hugs.


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> I'm sorry to hear this Crosso. Hugs.


Aww, thanks 2BJM! I am quite heartbroken, as it reflected two of my favorite things, jade and my cream point cat. Please send good vibes - I'm still holding out hope that it will find it's way to me! Hope yours turns up too!!!


----------



## crosso

Haven't posted a "what are you wearing today" question in awhile. So . . .  Let's see some pics! I'm wearing Coco, my Guatemalan black jadeite bangle from Jade Maya today with other gold jewelry. What about you?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Aww, thanks 2BJM! I am quite heartbroken, as it reflected two of my favorite things, jade and my cream point cat. Please send good vibes - I'm still holding out hope that it will find it's way to me! Hope yours turns up too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3679082
> View attachment 3679090


Your feline babes are gorgeous! I will send my best wishes that this pretty pendant finds its way to you Crosso. Let us know. 
And thank you but I haven't lost anything in the mail...


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> Your feline babes are gorgeous! I will send my best wishes that this pretty pendant finds its way to you Crosso. Let us know.
> And thank you but I haven't lost anything in the mail...


Silly me! Long week already and it's only Tuesday! I forgot it was Redkoi who posted about the lost package. Thanks for the comps on my fur babies - they are both super sweet! Haven't posted in a bit, but haven't forgotten you all either. Hope you are well and thanks for the kind wishes! [emoji9]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Haven't posted a "what are you wearing today" question in awhile. So . . .  Let's see some pics! I'm wearing Coco, my Guatemalan black jadeite bangle from Jade Maya today with other gold jewelry. What about you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3679092


Coco is beautiful. I love black Jade! I'm wearing my black bangle as well today. Had to take a sick day today - at home with a cough and cold ugh I'll post pics another time.


----------



## Xylonian

crosso said:


> Aww, thanks 2BJM! I am quite heartbroken, as it reflected two of my favorite things, jade and my cream point cat. Please send good vibes - I'm still holding out hope that it will find it's way to me! Hope yours turns up too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3679082
> View attachment 3679090


 Such beautiful cats and of course, the jade cat too


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> Coco is beautiful. I love black Jade! I'm wearing my black bangle as well today. Had to take a sick day today - at home with a cough and cold ugh I'll post pics another time.


Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## crosso

Xylonian said:


> Such beautiful cats and of course, the jade cat too


Thanks so much, Xyonian! [emoji77]


----------



## udalrike

Love your cats,Crosso!!! I bet they are very cuddly.... I myself often had (and have) cats that are the opposite.....


----------



## udalrike

Wonderful pendant! I hope you will get it !!!


----------



## udalrike

Get well soon, 2boys!


----------



## udalrike

What I wear today (nephrite and jadeite):


----------



## udalrike

Your black bangles are beautiful, Crosso and 3boys! I don´t know, why I wear mine not very often.


----------



## Xylonian

From a raw piece of jadeite to an icy looking pendant! Feeling Zen! Loving it!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> What I wear today (nephrite and jadeite):
> 
> View attachment 3679690



[emoji173]️ these. The colors are so vivid! Beautiful udalrike, just lovely [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> What I wear today (nephrite and jadeite):
> 
> View attachment 3679690


3 bangles of different colours and widths and they look wonderful together Uli


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, C Rose and 2 boys!!!!
The middle bangle is just a plastic bangle I bought at a thrift store for 1 Euro.....


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

I'm back to work today. Feeling much better. Here is what's on  my right hand...


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> I'm back to work today. Feeling much better. Here is what's on  my right hand...



I'm so glad you are felling better [emoji4] You ring and bangle look great together [emoji5]


----------



## udalrike

+1           
Looks like a Viktorian ring


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> +1
> Looks like a Viktorian ring


Thank you C Rose and Uli  I'm happy with this purchase. It does have an old vintage look to it but it isn't vintage jewellery


----------



## udalrike

I have to show you something. Bought these fun earrings (origami).
They go VERY well with jade.....


----------



## udalrike

And these:


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> I have to show you something. Bought these fun earrings (origami).
> They go VERY well with jade.....


I love these earrings! I love pretty fans and you're right these would go perfectly with Jade.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> And these:


These would be great during Chinese New Year


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> I have to show you something. Bought these fun earrings (origami).
> They go VERY well with jade.....





udalrike said:


> And these:



These are gorgeous and cool too [emoji5]


----------



## Redkoi01

Found my package!!! And love it!!


----------



## fanofjadeite

udalrike said:


> What I wear today (nephrite and jadeite):
> 
> View attachment 3679690


hi, uli  lovely stack


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> Found my package!!! And love it!!


Hey RedKoi01 I'm so happy you got your bangle! It fits you nicely and wow that green is bright!


----------



## crosso

Redkoi01 said:


> Found my package!!! And love it!!


So glad it came! It's absolutely gorgeous!!! Congratulations!


----------



## crosso

Birthday gift replacement for the cat pendant that was lost. I think this is my favorite pendant yet - a lavender ladybug! (From Churk) I have a very small ladybug tattoo because my father called me 'ladybug' when I was a little girl. And I still call my son 'bug' as a pet name, as in "cute as a bug". [emoji4][emoji221][emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Happy Birthday Crosso!!  It's absolutely darling....I love the lavender cab - beautiful colour and the sweet design is just too much  
There is still a possibility that your cat pendant will show up but in the the meantime, enjoy your birthday and wearing this adroable bug


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> Happy Birthday Crosso!!  It's absolutely darling....I love the lavender cab - beautiful colour and the sweet design is just too much
> There is still a possibility that your cat pendant will show up but in the the meantime, enjoy your birthday and wearing this adroable bug


Thanks so much, 2BJM!


----------



## cdtracing

crosso said:


> Birthday gift replacement for the cat pendant that was lost. I think this is my favorite pendant yet - a lavender ladybug! (From Churk) I have a very small ladybug tattoo because my father called me 'ladybug' when I was a little girl. And I still call my son 'bug' as a pet name, as in "cute as a bug". [emoji4][emoji221][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3681970
> View attachment 3681971


Happy Birthday, Crosso!!!  Your lavender lady bug pendant is so cute!!!!


----------



## Dynasty

crosso said:


> Birthday gift replacement for the cat pendant that was lost. I think this is my favorite pendant yet - a lavender ladybug! (From Churk) I have a very small ladybug tattoo because my father called me 'ladybug' when I was a little girl. And I still call my son 'bug' as a pet name, as in "cute as a bug". [emoji4][emoji221][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3681970
> View attachment 3681971



Happy Birthday Crosso 
Your pendant it's very pretty and look great on you


----------



## Silver Mom

Hi everyone. Great to see so many beauties.


----------



## Silver Mom

Redkoi01 said:


> Found my package!!! And love it!!


Oh I love this!  Who did you buy this beauty from?  GORGEOUS!


----------



## crosso

One more pic in the afternoon sunlight, just because I adore it. (Also hoping it will bring me luck and guide my cat pendant to me somehow!) [emoji4]


----------



## Redkoi01

Silver Mom said:


> Oh I love this!  Who did you buy this beauty from?  GORGEOUS!



Thank you. I bought it from jadeabc on eBay.


----------



## Redkoi01

crosso said:


> One more pic in the afternoon sunlight, just because I adore it. (Also hoping it will bring me luck and guide my cat pendant to me somehow!) [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3682236



Super cute!! Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Silver Mom

Redkoi01 said:


> Thank you. I bought it from jadeabc on eBay.


It is a beauty alright.  You have good eyes!


----------



## Junkenpo

Xylonian said:


> From a raw piece of jadeite to an icy looking pendant! Feeling Zen! Loving it!



This is beautiful!  I didn't read very closely and originally thought they were 2 sister jades.... but wow! It came out wonderful!



Redkoi01 said:


> Found my package!!! And love it!!



The green on that is amazing!




crosso said:


> One more pic in the afternoon sunlight, just because I adore it. (Also hoping it will bring me luck and guide my cat pendant to me somehow!)



crosso, this is so cute!  my DS was so interested in ladybugs when he was little that I wound up getting a tiffany ladybug necklace.  it's still one of my favorite pieces... i think if i had been into jade back then, it would have been one like this!


----------



## Junkenpo

And did I say that my bangle collecting was complete?  I guess not... lol.  I impulse purchased this one last week and it arrived yesterday.   I think it is the same seller as koojade on ebay, but its own standalone .com site - kathyjade  Prices are lower than ebay, but I did not try to haggle the bangle lower. I was relying on google translate and guesses, so just paid the asking price.

What made me decide to purchase was it's dark color, being a small inner diameter and being very thin. I wanted to try thin style and I'm glad I did... very, very light and comfortable.  I think I wold like other colors in this style, too. Under a loupe, the pores and polish look normal, the coloring and veining looks very similar to my other black jadeites. I haven't put it under UV yet, so I'm not sure about that.... However, the specific gravity is too light for jadeite: 2.9.  I'm wondering if it is one of those jadeite-albite type mix thing because it does not look/sound like nephrite. It wasn't too expensive, so as long as it doesn't fluoresce, I think I'll be happy with it.


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> And did I say that my bangle collecting was complete?  I guess not... lol.  I impulse purchased this one last week and it arrived yesterday.   I think it is the same seller as koojade on ebay, but its own standalone .com site - kathyjade  Prices are lower than ebay, but I did not try to haggle the bangle lower. I was relying on google translate and guesses, so just paid the asking price.
> 
> What made me decide to purchase was it's dark color, being a small inner diameter and being very thin. I wanted to try thin style and I'm glad I did... very, very light and comfortable.  I think I wold like other colors in this style, too. Under a loupe, the pores and polish look normal, the coloring and veining looks very similar to my other black jadeites. I haven't put it under UV yet, so I'm not sure about that.... However, the specific gravity is too light for jadeite: 2.9.  I'm wondering if it is one of those jadeite-albite type mix thing because it does not look/sound like nephrite. It wasn't too expensive, so as long as it doesn't fluoresce, I think I'll be happy with it.


Let us know if it is  a Grade A.  Pretty.


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi Silver Mom!  Thank you... took it off and finally put it under UV... no fluorescing!  I don't know about the grade though for sure... the presence of albite does reduce the specific gravity of jadeite. Here's the GIA article about it.  I'm happy with keeping it, even if I'm not 100% about it. I think testing would cost more than the bangle. haha

And here's pictures of the new thin bangle with my black carved ones, and compared to the thickness of PL. The lighting is deliberately bad (yellowy indoor) to try and bring out the grains.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> And did I say that my bangle collecting was complete?  I guess not... lol.  I impulse purchased this one last week and it arrived yesterday.   I think it is the same seller as koojade on ebay, but its own standalone .com site - kathyjade  Prices are lower than ebay, but I did not try to haggle the bangle lower. I was relying on google translate and guesses, so just paid the asking price.
> 
> What made me decide to purchase was it's dark color, being a small inner diameter and being very thin. I wanted to try thin style and I'm glad I did... very, very light and comfortable.  I think I wold like other colors in this style, too. Under a loupe, the pores and polish look normal, the coloring and veining looks very similar to my other black jadeites. I haven't put it under UV yet, so I'm not sure about that.... However, the specific gravity is too light for jadeite: 2.9.  I'm wondering if it is one of those jadeite-albite type mix thing because it does not look/sound like nephrite. It wasn't too expensive, so as long as it doesn't fluoresce, I think I'll be happy with it.



Chic bangle JKP  in the sunlight it looks like there are cool silvery patches. I agree the thin bangles are super comfy. What's the diameter of this one?


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> Hi Silver Mom!  Thank you... took it off and finally put it under UV... no fluorescing!  I don't know about the grade though for sure... the presence of albite does reduce the specific gravity of jadeite. Here's the GIA article about it.  I'm happy with keeping it, even if I'm not 100% about it. I think testing would cost more than the bangle. haha
> 
> And here's pictures of the new thin bangle with my black carved ones, and compared to the thickness of PL. The lighting is deliberately bad (yellowy indoor) to try and bring out the grains.


It does really kinda looks like the others and YAY for no fluorescing.  You have a great collection there. AND I love when you post because you always show the fruits of your investigations so we can learn from you.


----------



## Simplyput




----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Matching Princesses! That green really pops against the softer lavender. Very nice


----------



## Simplyput

2boys_jademommy said:


> Matching Princesses! That green really pops against the softer lavender. Very nice


Thank you. Didn't even see the lavender until you mentioned it..


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Simplyput said:


> Thank you. Didn't even see the lavender until you mentioned it..


Really?!?! I saw that lavender prettiness right away The bangle further away from your wrist has more lavender while the other one is more of a greyish white - at least that's how it shows on my phone.


----------



## Simplyput

2boys,

Thank you for the warm welcome. I have subscribed to this thread for months, lurking at all your finds and I picked these two up today. The woman had a whole lot more in different colors and sizes. She showed me a certificate confirming they are jade. I am embarrassed to say where I got them from and how much I paid. Thank you again for being kind.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Simplyput said:


> 2boys,
> 
> Thank you for the warm welcome. I have subscribed to this thread for months, lurking at all your finds and I picked these two up today. The woman had a whole lot more in different colors and sizes. She showed me a certificate confirming they are jade. I am embarrassed to say where I got them from and how much I paid. Thank you again for being kind.


Simplyput I am happy to meet you here 
Never be embarrassed to say where you got your Jade from or how much you paid - after all the beauty ofJade is in the eye of the beholder. Having said that no need to divulge too much information not either  
They look great on you!


----------



## Junkenpo

Simplyput said:


> 2boys,
> 
> Thank you for the warm welcome. I have subscribed to this thread for months, lurking at all your finds and I picked these two up today. The woman had a whole lot more in different colors and sizes. She showed me a certificate confirming they are jade. I am embarrassed to say where I got them from and how much I paid. Thank you again for being kind.





2boys_jademommy said:


> Simplyput I am happy to meet you here
> Never be embarrassed to say where you got your Jade from or how much you paid - after all the beauty ofJade is in the eye of the beholder. Having said that no need to divulge too much information not either
> They look great on you!



Congrats on your bangles Simplyput!  2boys is absolutely right...!  We all learn when we find out where jade can be purchased and there are so many factors to jade prices, including something as simple as location, that we can't always say something is overpriced or underpriced. A lot depends on what colors you like, size you wear/like, translucency, graining, carving.... so many things!  And yes, only share what you comfortable sharing with the world... this is a very widely read public forum.


----------



## Junkenpo

2boys_jademommy said:


> Chic bangle JKP  in the sunlight it looks like there are cool silvery patches. I agree the thin bangles are super comfy. What's the diameter of this one?



Thanks!  I really like these black bangles... the black is where the color collects... the gray is where the bangle is more translucent.. It's actually about the same diameter as PL:  51mm... It's about 12mm wide & 3mm thick.



Silver Mom said:


> It does really kinda looks like the others and YAY for no fluorescing.  You have a great collection there. AND I love when you post because you always show the fruits of your investigations so we can learn from you.



Thanks Silver Mom!  I like that we can all learn from each other.


----------



## Junkenpo

Here's a fun one, the translucency on my thinner black bangles.. the lighter parts are the light shining through the bangle.... it is a very gray day outside... overcast, lots of rain.... normally I have a view of another island that's about 8 miles away, and it not visible.


----------



## Junkenpo

And because the DH is at work, I hauled all these out.... a family shot of all my bangles!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Here's a fun one, the translucency on my thinner black bangles.. the lighter parts are the light shining through the bangle.... it is a very gray day outside... overcast, lots of rain.... normally I have a view of another island that's about 8 miles away, and it not visible.


Wow you can really see through the icy spots! Black jadeite has the variation in colour ranging from very black to icy grey. Under bright sunlight I can see my black nephrite is dark green and there are some areas where there is slight translucence. Well not translucence actually but more like a swirl or clouds. Most of the time it looks pretty much all black.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> And because the DH is at work, I hauled all these out.... a family shot of all my bangles!


Gorgeous family of bangles. A few of them look quite tiny in terms of diameter. You have a lovely collection JKP


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> And because the DH is at work, I hauled all these out.... a family shot of all my bangles!


Truly AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Junkenpo

2boys_jademommy said:


> Wow you can really see through the icy spots! Black jadeite has the variation in colour ranging from very black to icy grey. Under bright sunlight I can see my black nephrite is dark green and there are some areas where there is slight translucence. Well not translucence actually but more like a swirl or clouds. Most of the time it looks pretty much all black.





2boys_jademommy said:


> Gorgeous family of bangles. A few of them look quite tiny in terms of diameter. You have a lovely collection JKP



Thanks! I would love to have a black nephrite bangle some day.    My smallest wearable bangles are 50-51mm.  The yellow one is 48.5, but I've never tried to get it on... I'm afraid of getting stuck, haha.  I'm thinkng about making it a permanent bangle for when I retire.  One of the smaller ones is a baby bangle that I'm hoping to gift to future grandkids in maybe 20 years or so... 



Silver Mom said:


> Truly AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks Silver Mom!  I still think you have the best variety of colors and quality!


----------



## Junkenpo

All my non-bangle jade bits, with the exception of a pair of black nephrite earrings... lol.  This is why I think I've slowed down.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> All my non-bangle jade bits, with the exception of a pair of black nephrite earrings... lol.  This is why I think I've slowed down.



Love it - all of it [emoji7] Slowed down but never stopped...the life of a Jaddict lol [emoji6]
Always love seeing your beauties JKP. [emoji4]


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> All my non-bangle jade bits, with the exception of a pair of black nephrite earrings... lol.  This is why I think I've slowed down.


OMG....LOL you better slow down.  Beauties all.


----------



## Beadweaver

I found this lavender jade pendant in an antique store and I had my jeweler add the bezeled ruby.  I had the ruby gem and the ruby beads for a while waiting for me to decide what I should make with them. I think it came together well.


----------



## Beadweaver

Here is another view.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Beadweaver said:


> View attachment 3686894
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another view.


It's beautiful Beadweaver. The soft pinkish lavender Jade pairs nicely with the red sparkly rubies. Is the pendant attached to the necklace or can you wear it with another chain?


----------



## MahoganyQT

The new green Lokai is the perfect buffer between my watch and my bangle [emoji2].


----------



## Beadweaver

Thanks jade mommy ,  I can wear it with a chain too.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Beadweaver said:


> Thanks jade mommy ,  I can wear it with a chain too.


That's awesome - versatility is always good  I bet it would look very pretty on a dainty yellow gold necklace..


----------



## crosso

Beadweaver said:


> View attachment 3686894
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another view.


Gorgeous, Beadweaver! The colors play so well together and the bezel is very elegant.


----------



## Ixorajade

Wow jkp!   Ur collection is wow!  No other words to describe lol 

Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crosso

Junkenpo said:


> And because the DH is at work, I hauled all these out.... a family shot of all my bangles!


Stunning collection!


----------



## crosso

Junkenpo said:


> All my non-bangle jade bits, with the exception of a pair of black nephrite earrings... lol.  This is why I think I've slowed down.


Love all your beautiful beads!


----------



## crosso

MahoganyQT said:


> The new green Lokai is the perfect buffer between my watch and my bangle [emoji2].
> View attachment 3687052


WOW! Perfect match and such a lovely shade of green! [emoji89]


----------



## jadelover

Have not posted for a long time but I love to see all the beauties from all.  Recently bought a green barrel and love it very much.


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi jadies!  

Glad to see you all doing so well! And I love all the lovely jade bits. Thank you for the kind words about my collection.  I'm very happy with it.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

jadelover said:


> Have not posted for a long time but I love to see all the beauties from all.  Recently bought a green barrel and love it very much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687946


Hi Jadelover your new pendant looks great! So bright like a jelly bean


----------



## Silver Mom

jadelover said:


> Have not posted for a long time but I love to see all the beauties from all.  Recently bought a green barrel and love it very much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687946


This is so gorgeous!


----------



## jadelover

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Jadelover your new pendant looks great! So bright like a jelly bean





Silver Mom said:


> This is so gorgeous!



Thanks 2boys and Silver Mom.  I am surprised that it looks so good even though it is small.


----------



## udalrike

Wonderful barrel, Jadelover!


----------



## udalrike

Today:


----------



## jadelover

udalrike said:


> Today:
> 
> View attachment 3689104
> View attachment 3689105



Thanks Uli.


----------



## Jademan

Almost done can eye pendant. Well... This one is rare because it change color and visual appearance depending on angle you look at it. The green waves comes from the stone depths flashing on the surface in rather magical fashion. This forum do not supports video files so i left it to the visitors imagination )


----------



## Silver Mom

jadelover said:


> Thanks 2boys and Silver Mom.  I am surprised that it looks so good even though it is small.


Really beautiful!


----------



## Simplyput

The ring is for me and my friend asked I pick up a couple of bracelets for her. Some many colors to choose from. I hope she likes them when I give them to her in a couple of hours.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Simplyput said:


> The ring is for me and my friend asked I pick up a couple of bracelets for her. Some many colors to choose from. I hope she likes them when I give them to her in a couple of hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3690130
> View attachment 3690131



The ring looks very delicate and lovely on your hand. [emoji4] I'm sure your friend will love the bangles you chose for her. Not only are they pretty but receiving Jade is extra special. It's good luck and we all need some of that [emoji6]


----------



## Simplyput

2boys_jademommy said:


> The ring looks very delicate and lovely on your hand. [emoji4] I'm sure your friend will love the bangles you chose for her. Not only are they pretty but receiving Jade is extra special. It's good luck and we all need some of that [emoji6]


Thank you jademommy. You were absolutely right. She loved them. She said she is going to give me some more money to get  more jade for her next week. I am going back in a few and get me a couple of blue bangles...I think. [emoji7]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Simplyput said:


> Thank you jademommy. You were absolutely right. She loved them. She said she is going to give me some more money to get  more jade for her next week. I am going back in a few and get me a couple of blue bangles...I think. [emoji7]



That's wonderful SP I'm glad your friend likes the bangles you gifted her and great that she wants you to pick out more for her - shopping without spending money lol! And yes a blue bangle or two for you would be nice too [emoji6] Show us what you end up getting [emoji4]


----------



## eagle1002us

Starry*Sky said:


> View attachment 3661231
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another picture of Starry Sky.  It's still hard to see the gold sparkles!
> 
> The very finest quality of lapis is not supposed to have the sparkles.  There is a stripe of solid blue without sparkles that goes right around the center of my bangle, which I like, but I honestly prefer the way the sparkles are striping both top and bottom of the bangle.   I think the sparkly bits give it some pizzazz without being "in your face" about it.


I agree that lapis looks wonderful with the flecks of pyrite.


----------



## Simplyput

She didn't have any more blues, but she said she will have bigger sizes hopefully as soon as next week. Bring those jades out of your storage lady! I want to buy them. Lol.[emoji23] [emoji7]


----------



## Starry*Sky

So much lovely Jade posted!  Thanks for all the eye candy!  

I haven't posted in a while because I've been busy with a new grandchild!  She is so darling and we all just love her.  I gave her a baby bangle, which at 37 mm is too big for her arm.  I've put it on her foot several times but my daughter always removes it at the end of the day, lol, and doesn't put it back on the next day.  

I have given 3 of my 5 little grandkids (they're all girls) a jade bangle (so far) although none of them wear them much.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Simplyput said:


> The ring is for me and my friend asked I pick up a couple of bracelets for her. Some many colors to choose from. I hope she likes them when I give them to her in a couple of hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3690130
> View attachment 3690131
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE





Starry*Sky said:


> So much lovely Jade posted!  Thanks for all the eye candy!
> 
> I haven't posted in a while because I've been busy with a new grandchild!  She is so darling and we all just love her.  I gave her a baby bangle, which at 37 mm is too big for her arm.  I've put it on her foot several times but my daughter always removes it at the end of the day, lol, and doesn't put it back on the next day.
> 
> I have given 3 of my 5 little grandkids (they're all girls) a jade bangle (so far) although none of them wear them much.



hi StarrySky congrats on being a grandma 
That's awesome that you have little granddaughters to give your Jade to and even if they don't wear it much now they may later. It's a special keepsake.


----------



## Junkenpo

Hello jadies!

Love all the bits!  I was going through another draw and found some pendants I overlooked when I took that family shot awhile back... might need to recreate it next weekend.  haha. I should probably start cataloguing it as a just-in-case. Hmm....


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> Hello jadies!
> 
> Love all the bits!  I was going through another draw and found some pendants I overlooked when I took that family shot awhile back... might need to recreate it next weekend.  haha. I should probably start cataloguing it as a just-in-case. Hmm....


Please do JKP.  LOVE seeing your goodies!


----------



## Simplyput




----------



## 2boys_jademommy

That green bangle looks tiny - is it yours or to be gifted to your friend? What stone is the red bangle made of? I see golden flecks


----------



## Simplyput

2boys_jademommy said:


> That green bangle looks tiny - is it yours or to be gifted to your friend? What stone is the red bangle made of? I see golden flecks


Hi jademommy, Thank you for your help again. I was going to make the small green bangle a pendant or give it to a fresh new niece when she is born.

You have me worried about the red because the vendor said it was jade. If not I will return. So embarrassed.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Simplyput said:


> Hi jademommy, Thank you for your help again. I was going to make the small green bangle a pendant or give it to a fresh new niece when she is born.
> 
> You have me worried about the red because the vendor said it was jade. If not I will return. So embarrassed.



The little bangle would make a statement pendant but would be a sweet gift to a niece too
Sorry I was only asking what the stone is and not implying it's not Jade... Jade does come in red but this red looks different and not the type of red I usually see with Jadewhich is why I asked. Regardless of whether it is Jade or some other stone it is striking. You can always get it tested if you really want to know. Otherwise I would just rock it


----------



## Simplyput

2boys_jademommy said:


> The little bangle would make a statement pendant but would be a sweet gift to a niece too
> Sorry I was only asking what the stone is and not implying it's not Jade... Jade does come in red but this red looks different and not the type of red I usually see with Jadewhich is why I asked. Regardless of whether it is Jade or some other stone it is striking. You can always get it tested if you really want to know. Otherwise I would just rock it


Please explain the best most accurate way to test jade. I am relatively new  to the jade world. I will try to make this my last question for the day. Sorry to bother you, but I appreciate the help.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Simplyput said:


> Please explain the best most accurate way to test jade. I am relatively new  to the jade world. I will try to make this my last question for the day. Sorry to bother you, but I appreciate the help.


SP there is a gravity test you can do at home. There has been mention of this test quite a few times on this thread but not sure what page it's on. Sorry I personally have never did any home tests. You can of course also pay to have it tested. I have a few pieces that have come with certificates but have never gone out of my way to get a certificate. Sorry I can't be of more help


----------



## Junkenpo

Simplyput said:


> Please explain the best most accurate way to test jade. I am relatively new  to the jade world. I will try to make this my last question for the day. Sorry to bother you, but I appreciate the help.



Simplyput, there are a number of home tests to some of us try for peace of mind, but the only way to be really sure is to have it tested by a reliable company that uses sophisticated tech.  In the USA, GIA and Mason-Kay are the only ones I'm aware of that can do this.

It's hard to say for sure if jade is "grade a" or is treated through only pictures.  Home tests can involve looking at the jade through jewelers loupes to see the pattern in the polish...there are types of patterns that may indicate treatment.  You also look at the how the grain/color mixes.. this can help tell if it's been impregnated to improve color.  A chelsea filter, and a flashlight that does long and short UV waves can also help indicate treatment. Under UV, fluorescence might indicate treatment or presence of non-jadeite. I also check the specific gravity of my bangles... too light or too heavy means that it might be another type of stone.  My most recent black bangle is too light, but the presence of albite with the jadeite might explain that.

edited to add:  check out the jade & jadetie reference thread.... there are lots of pictures and explanations to help.


----------



## Junkenpo

Simplyput said:


> You have me worried about the red because the vendor said it was jade. If not I will return. So embarrassed.



Jade comes in so many colors, intensities, translucencies, and grain patterns!  Also... some vendors use "jade" to refer to any pretty jade-like stone. I always double check and ask if they mean untreated, grade A jadeite, because sometimes they don't. 

Here are some of my "reds" to show some differences, under a couple of natural lighting conditions... early morning direct sun, and in the shade.


----------



## Junkenpo

Silver Mom said:


> Please do JKP.  LOVE seeing your goodies!



Haha, thanks silver mom, I'll try!


----------



## Silver Mom

Simplyput said:


> Please explain the best most accurate way to test jade. I am relatively new  to the jade world. I will try to make this my last question for the day. Sorry to bother you, but I appreciate the help.


Like JKP I too have some reds.  I think the color of mine is similar JKP's color.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Jade comes in so many colors, intensities, translucencies, and grain patterns!  Also... some vendors use "jade" to refer to any pretty jade-like stone. I always double check and ask if they mean untreated, grade A jadeite, because sometimes they don't.
> 
> Here are some of my "reds" to show some differences, under a couple of natural lighting conditions... early morning direct sun, and in the shade.


Iroh and your beads are beautiful. I like the marquise jade ring too!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> Like JKP I too have some reds.  I think the color of mine is similar JKP's color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691588


GORGEOUS!


----------



## Junkenpo

Silver Mom said:


> Like JKP I too have some reds.  I think the color of mine is similar JKP's color.



Silver Mom, you have the best color variety!  And when your jade is set with metals and other stones, it always looks so grand, graceful, and feminine. 



2boys_jademommy said:


> Iroh and your beads are beautiful. I like the marquise jade ring too!


  Thank you 2boys!  I always feel silly taking Iroh out because I've never worn the bangle!  I had to have it though. lol  The dragon, the bat, and the colors just sing to me. And the ring is such a great match.  I have sooo many beads though, I really do think that the last black/gold necklace was the close of my beads phase... unless I stumble upon matching bracelet/earrings. haha


----------



## Junkenpo

Okay... and here's a redo of my smaller jade bits family.  I *think* this is everything... beads, pendants, earrings, rings, charms...


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> Okay... and here's a redo of my smaller jade bits family.  I *think* this is everything... beads, pendants, earrings, rings, charms...


TOTALLY WOWZA is all I can say!  Gorgeous all.  You can start a store.


----------



## Silver Mom

Thank you 2 boys and JKP.  Love seeing your treasures too.


----------



## udalrike

Great pendants, Junkenpo! Didn´t you have a horse pendant too? I remember it because it is very similar to mine.....


----------



## udalrike

Ordered a jade bangle from Thailand:


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

I am going to combine it with Angeline, my princess bangle.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Ordered a jade bangle from Thailand:
> View attachment 3693485



It looks great Uli [emoji7]! Can't wait to see mod shots. [emoji39]


----------



## Junkenpo

udalrike said:


> Great pendants, Junkenpo! Didn´t you have a horse pendant too? I remember it because it is very similar to mine.....





udalrike said:


> Ordered a jade bangle from Thailand:



That is a lovely bangle, Uli!  I really like the pattern of colors on it.   ... I did have a horse charm & totally had forgotten about it till you mentioned it now... I had put it on DS's water bottle holder, but unfortunately, it either broke and fell off, or was perhaps was given away... I could not figure out which, as DS was very young and prone to "trading" things with friends last year.


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, 2boys and Junkenpo!
Yes, I bought it because I liked the pattern so much, In a way it reminds me of bamboo.


----------



## udalrike




----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3696719


I love this stack Uli! Those little donuts are just too cute!


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, 2boys!
What are you wearing today?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Thank you, 2boys!
> What are you wearing today?



Hey Uli I just took a couple of quick pics. I'm at work.  Left and right hand....


----------



## udalrike

Very beautiful, 2boys! You look lovely!


----------



## udalrike

My right arm today:


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Very beautiful, 2boys! You look lovely!


Thank you Uli! I love your other stack too


----------



## Junkenpo

Gorgeous bangles ladies!  
2boys, I'm really envious of your black!
Uli, I really like that carved pale nephrite... lovely!


----------



## Simplyput




----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Simplyput said:


> View attachment 3697531


I love this Simply Put! Where did you find this beauty? This is one of my favourite cuts - slim d shape. So pretty!


----------



## Simplyput

2boys_jademommy said:


> I love this Simply Put! Where did you find this beauty? This is one of my favourite cuts - slim d shape. So pretty!


Thank you for explaining princess shape and slim d. I am learning so much from you ladies.

The vendor who is selling them to me said she got them from a storage auction she won. I buy my jade (most of my clothing, shoes and handbags) from the flea market, thrift stores or charity shops. 

She only has a few jade pieces left, but you never know from week to week what she or the other vendors or shops will have.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Simplyput said:


> Thank you for explaining princess shape and slim d. I am learning so much from you ladies.
> 
> The vendor who is selling them to me said she got them from a storage auction she won. I buy my jade (most of my clothing, shoes and handbags) from the flea market, thrift stores or charity shops.
> 
> She only has a few jade pieces left, but you never know from week to week what she or the other vendors or shops will have.


You're welcome SP Actually I've learned so much from the Jadies here and comparatively speaking I don't know that much about Jade but I do know when I think things are pretty


----------



## Junkenpo

Good morning jadies!    We're celebrating "Mother's Day" here in the USA, so here's a shout out to all the moms (and moms-to-be) of human babies, fur babies, and fids alike--posting and lurking on the Jade Thread! 

 I hope your day is lovely and fair and filled with jade! 

Here's some shots of my most-worn pendant - monkey & ruyi


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Happy Mother's Day Jadies! Hope Everyone is enjoying the weekend! [emoji847]


----------



## JadedJae

Hi Jadies! Hope everyone has been well and a belated Happy Mother's Day to all moms out there haven't been posting much cuz work's been crazy lately but I see plenty of really yummy jade out there!!

Just got some cabs and a pendant in lately so am sharing some shots below as well. Thanks for letting me share and do keep those eye candies coming!

JJ


----------



## Junkenpo

love the cabs, bangle, ring, and phoenix! Gorgeous!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

JadedJae said:


> Hi Jadies! Hope everyone has been well and a belated Happy Mother's Day to all moms out there haven't been posting much cuz work's been crazy lately but I see plenty of really yummy jade out there!!
> 
> Just got some cabs and a pendant in lately so am sharing some shots below as well. Thanks for letting me share and do keep those eye candies coming!
> 
> JJ
> 
> View attachment 3701155
> View attachment 3701156
> View attachment 3701157
> View attachment 3701158
> View attachment 3701159
> View attachment 3701160
> View attachment 3701161
> View attachment 3701162
> View attachment 3701163
> View attachment 3701164



JJ I love all your pretty jade pieces! It's all very icy and beautiful. I especially love your bangle with the floating darker green bits and that lavender ring is gorgeous. What will you do with the white and green cabs?  Thanks for sharing


----------



## JadedJae

Junkenpo said:


> love the cabs, bangle, ring, and phoenix! Gorgeous!



Thanks JKP!! 



2boys_jademommy said:


> JJ I love all your pretty jade pieces! It's all very icy and beautiful. I especially love your bangle with the floating darker green bits and that lavender ring is gorgeous. What will you do with the white and green cabs?  Thanks for sharing



Thanks jademommy!! Im happy that i managed to find a matching floating flowers cab for the bangle hehe... havent thought about what i'm gonna do with the cabs as yet, but most likely that they are all gonna end up as rings 

On that note, i did want to seek advice from the experienced Jadies here on jewellery glue - which glue/epoxy do you use for glueing cabs to ring blanks / setting cabs as earrings etc? I bought a glue that was specifically for gem bonding but its not strong enough and i can still pull the cabs off the rings even after the glue has dried... am tempted to try super glue but am afraid it would cloud the cabs/damage the polish...

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ARMCANDIES

I love jades. Mostly in the forms of pendant and bangles.   These are my two favourite bangles!


----------



## ARMCANDIES

My left hand daily 'candies'....


----------



## ARMCANDIES

I love them in various colours!


----------



## ARMCANDIES

Black & White combination...


----------



## ARMCANDIES

My chunky cuff...


----------



## Junkenpo

Armcandies,   great collection!  Very beautiful and such a nice variety of jewelry.  The lavender and green princess bangles you have are quite lovely, and so are your Love and JUC.


----------



## ARMCANDIES

Junkenpo said:


> Armcandies,   great collection!  Very beautiful and such a nice variety of jewelry.  The lavender and green princess bangles you have are quite lovely, and so are your Love and JUC.


Thank you very much. I love your collections as well. This is truly an interesting and educational jade forum where one gets to see /admire beautiful pieces. Regards!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

ARMCANDIES said:


> My chunky cuff...


Armcandies what an incredible collection of jade you have! BEAUTIFUL. I love this chunky green bangle as well as your lavender princess. Amazing left hand stack too!


----------



## Ixorajade

Happy Friday Jadies!  Accompanied my friends to Ultimate Jadeite's place to get their bangles. While they were choosing, I couldn't resist these 2 pendants that caught my eye from a large stash of pendants.
Nandar is really nice and I hope that we didn't disturb her kids too much with our laughter! 






Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Siupao

Hi can anyone tell me if my jade bangle is Grade A? I got it probably 5-6 years ago. It came with this cert but would like to know your opinion.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Ixorajade said:


> Happy Friday Jadies!  Accompanied my friends to Ultimate Jadeite's place to get their bangles. While they were choosing, I couldn't resist these 2 pendants that caught my eye from a large stash of pendants.
> Nandar is really nice and I hope that we didn't disturb her kids too much with our laughter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


These remind me of yummy gummies Lemon and lime jellies


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Siupao said:


> Hi can anyone tell me if my jade bangle is Grade A? I got it probably 5-6 years ago. It came with this cert but would like to know your opinion.



Nothing is jumping out at me to say it isn't grade A and it did come with a certificate although of course certificates can be fake. I'd be inclined to think this is not treated. Do you wear it all the time? I like the width of the bangle - it looks substantial


----------



## Siupao

2boys_jademommy said:


> Nothing is jumping out at me to say it isn't grade A and it did come with a certificate although of course certificates can be fake. I'd be inclined to think this is not treated. Do you wear it all the time? I like the width of the bangle - it looks substantial



I bought it and then wore it for a bit and then forgot about it...just dug it out last week and have been wearing it since. I've heard of certificates being fake hence I posted it here. I'm not familiar with jades myself. It is quite substantial lol.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Siupao said:


> I bought it and then wore it for a bit and then forgot about it...just dug it out last week and have been wearing it since. I've heard of certindicates being fake hence I posted it here. I'm not familiar with jades myself. It is quite substantial lol.


Enjoy wearing it. You may not want to take it off for a little


----------



## Siupao

2boys_jademommy said:


> Enjoy wearing it. You may not want to take it off for a little



I'm trying to get used to the Chunky ness of it since my wrist is quite small lol.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Woo hoo, it's Friday and the weather is supposed to be glorious. I love seeing this thread getting busy again.  Everyone's Jade is so pretty, thank you all so much for sharing. I just wanted to share some of my  black bangles. I have been collecting them lately and I finally received the princess bangles in the last photo yesterday [emoji4] Please keep sharing your Jade treasures Jadies. Enjoy your weekend [emoji5]


----------



## ARMCANDIES

2boys_jademommy said:


> Armcandies what an incredible collection of jade you have! BEAUTIFUL. I love this chunky green bangle as well as your lavender princess. Amazing left hand stack too!


Thanks, 2boys_jademommy!I once thought I am done with my jades collection until i saw those incredible pictures posted here. NOW I AM IN LUST again!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Woo hoo, it's Friday and the weather is supposed to be glorious. I love seeing this thread getting busy again.  Everyone's Jade is so pretty, thank you all so much for sharing. I just wanted to share some of my  black bangles. I have been collecting them lately and I finally received the princess bangles in the last photo yesterday [emoji4] Please keep sharing your Jade treasures Jadies. Enjoy your weekend [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3703168
> View attachment 3703169



Hi C Rose! I'm happy your princess bangles are here. They look great! I love how they have different ratios of black and grey and lighter grey spots. How is the fit?  Do you wear them altogether?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi C Rose! I'm happy your princess bangles are here. They look great! I love how they have different ratios of black and grey and lighter grey spots. How is the fit?  Do you wear them altogether?



Hey 2BJM!  Thank you so much! They all fit well, I am not bold enough to wear them together [emoji4] I always think I'm gonna crack one, as I did with a white icy bangle I have. You are always so nice [emoji5]  Have an awesome weekend!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hey 2BJM!  Thank you so much! They all fit well, I am not bold enough to wear them together [emoji4] I always think I'm gonna crack one, as I did with a white icy bangle I have. You are always so nice [emoji5]  Have an awesome weekend!


I'm not bold enough to stack either and besides, I don't like the noise. Love the look of stacking Jade but not the noise and mini heart attacks they give me lol! 
You have an awesome weekend too! It's the Victoria Day Long weekend for us Canadians!


----------



## Junkenpo

Oh fabulous black & whites Cyanide Rose!  I really like that first D on your fingertips in the first picture.  Was this locally sourced for you or online?


----------



## ARMCANDIES

Redkoi01 said:


> Found my package!!! And love it!!


wow! its really beautiful! BTW, notice that you are from kl too!


----------



## ARMCANDIES

I am normally not into this shade green but it's vibrancy caught my eye...


----------



## ARMCANDIES

My favourite Greens...


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Junkenpo said:


> Oh fabulous black & whites Cyanide Rose!  I really like that first D on your fingertips in the first picture.  Was this locally sourced for you or online?



Thanks so much JKP! That one is my favorite too. It was an online seller that a couple other Jadies have purchased from. I'll PM you the name [emoji4]


----------



## Jademan

Hello there. Just wanted to post new pendants and show of my progress in photography )


----------



## JadedJae

Hi Jadies, hope everyone's having a good start to the week and sharing some eye candies below for a start! I'm seeing stars after going through all of them, wish i could buy them ALL


----------



## Siupao

Can you please tell me what are "fly wings"?


----------



## Junkenpo

Siupao said:


> Can you please tell me what are "fly wings"?



I'm going to quote an earlier thread post by teagansmom (sept 2014) post #10121



> "Wing of Fly" is one of the characteristics that can be easily see under naked eye with magnified glass to distinguish between Grade A jadeite jade from Grade B.
> 
> Under normal day light, "Wing of Fly" like light-reflecting faces in white may appear on the surface on the jadeite jade. They are usually in shape of long and irregular shape. This is the phenomenon of reflection by the jadeite minerals inside. When you move the jadeite jade piece under light, different "Wing of Fly" will appear in different segment of the pieces.
> 
> When treated with acids (Grade B Jadeite Jade), the crystal structure is destroyed and the "Wing of Fly" cannot be seen. Therefore, if you find "Wing of Fly" on a piece of jadeite jade, you can be sure that it's not a Grade B jadeite.
> 
> However, there are two problems with this testing.
> 
> First, not all Grade A jadeite jade can show "Wing of Fly", it's not a test for the Grade A Jadeite Jade.
> 
> Second, as Grade C Jadeite Jade (dyed) is not treated with acids, "Wing of Fly" can also be shown on Grade C Jadeite Jade.
> 
> Therefore, this test should be followed by others test to have an accurate conclusion.


----------



## Siupao

For those who have bought from jadefinejewelry or jojojade before, how long do they take to reply emails or to ship out a bought item? I have tried to email them since last week to no reply. Given it is not something expensive but still no reply?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Siupao said:


> For those who have bought from jadefinejewelry or jojojade before, how long do they take to reply emails or to ship out a bought item? I have tried to email them since last week to no reply. Given it is not something expensive but still no reply?


Hi Siupao from my experience they usually respond 24-48 hours. There is a time difference between where I am and where they are located. I have found that the initial email may take a couple of days but once you have a conversation going, they respond within 24 hours. As for shipping it would depend on where you are but for me in Canada I think it took approx 2.5 weeks. My bangle was shipped shortly after payment was sent. I was happy with their customer service and extremely happy with my bangle. It's the bangle in my avatar.


----------



## Siupao

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Siupao from my experience they usually respond 24-48 hours. There is a time difference between where I am and where they are located. I have found that the initial email may take a couple of days but once you have a conversation going, they respond within 24 hours. As for shipping it would depend on where you are but for me in Canada I think it took approx 2.5 weeks. My bangle was shipped shortly after payment was sent. I was happy with their customer service and extremely happy with my bangle. It's the bangle in my avatar.



It certainly has been longer than that probably like 4-5 days including the time change. I'll wait a few more days. Thank you.


----------



## Junkenpo

Siupao: I'll echo 2boys...  I haven't purchased anything from them in quite a few years, but communication was pretty steady after the initial contact.  The piece I got from them is the only jade I never take off.  Caveat: the jadefinejewelry site is priced differently (higher) than the listings for the same bangle on Taobao.


----------



## Junkenpo

And.. here's my latest purchase:  A ring!  So now I have 4 - Dad's big gypsy style ring, the red one, the black one, and now this one. 

I try to avoid buying rings, because I never really wear them often enough to justify the price tag... but this one was a smaller size and looked like it would be really green... and it is!  It's a nice color and I'm really happy with it. I louped it when I got it and nothing stands out as suspicious, though of course, one can't be sure unless tested.  I'm wearing it as a pinky ring because I am retaining water like crazy.... the summer heat has started already.

Top pictures are indoors under artificial light, bottom ones are near a window under natural light.


----------



## Siupao

Your ring is really pretty! Jeff finally emailed me saying the bangle I want was sold. Told him I'd like a refund and then continue looking...but again haven't heard from him eventhough I replied right away.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Junkenpo said:


> And.. here's my latest purchase:  A ring!  So now I have 4 - Dad's big gypsy style ring, the red one, the black one, and now this one.
> 
> I try to avoid buying rings, because I never really wear them often enough to justify the price tag... but this one was a smaller size and looked like it would be really green... and it is!  It's a nice color and I'm really happy with it. I louped it when I got it and nothing stands out as suspicious, though of course, one can't be sure unless tested.  I'm wearing it as a pinky ring because I am retaining water like crazy.... the summer heat has started already.
> 
> Top pictures are indoors under artificial light, bottom ones are near a window under natural light.



 Very pretty JKP! Super find! [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Today's bangle, Have a great day Jadies [emoji5]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> And.. here's my latest purchase:  A ring!  So now I have 4 - Dad's big gypsy style ring, the red one, the black one, and now this one.
> 
> I try to avoid buying rings, because I never really wear them often enough to justify the price tag... but this one was a smaller size and looked like it would be really green... and it is!  It's a nice color and I'm really happy with it. I louped it when I got it and nothing stands out as suspicious, though of course, one can't be sure unless tested.  I'm wearing it as a pinky ring because I am retaining water like crazy.... the summer heat has started already.
> 
> Top pictures are indoors under artificial light, bottom ones are near a window under natural light.



I love your new ring JKP! It looks darling as a pinky ring [emoji7] The colour is bright and looks to  have some jelly translucence. Also like the simple oval star and design.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Today's bangle, Have a great day Jadies [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3709477
> View attachment 3709500



Hello C Rose! Lovely bangle, ring and nails - looking beautifully put together as always [emoji8]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hello C Rose! Lovely bangle, ring and nails - looking beautifully put together as always [emoji8]



Hi 2BJM! Thank you so much. You are a joy to have on this thread [emoji16][emoji8]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi 2BJM! Thank you so much. You are a joy to have on this thread [emoji16][emoji8]


You are too C Rose! Jadies have to stick together


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> You are too C Rose! Jadies have to stick together



Thanks! You are truly right about that [emoji6]


----------



## Jademan

My rarest jades so far ) Got the rock from old geologist who told me that the only deposit they came from was depleted 50 years ago.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jademan said:


> My rarest jades so far ) Got the rock from old geologist who told me that the only deposit they came from was depleted 50 years ago.
> View attachment 3712854
> View attachment 3712855
> View attachment 3712856
> View attachment 3712857


You're lucky to have these pieces Jademan. I like the first piece best. Do you plan on making something from theses pieces or leaving them as pendants?


----------



## JadedJae

Junkenpo said:


> And.. here's my latest purchase:  A ring!  So now I have 4 - Dad's big gypsy style ring, the red one, the black one, and now this one.
> 
> 
> I try to avoid buying rings, because I never really wear them often enough to justify the price tag... but this one was a smaller size and looked like it would be really green... and it is!  It's a nice color and I'm really happy with it. I louped it when I got it and nothing stands out as suspicious, though of course, one can't be sure unless tested.  I'm wearing it as a pinky ring because I am retaining water like crazy.... the summer heat has started already.
> 
> 
> Top pictures are indoors under artificial light, bottom ones are near a window under natural light.




JKP, such a pretty lakewater green! Love that the colour is so even throughout too




Cyanide Rose said:


> Today's bangle, Have a great day Jadies [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3709477
> View attachment 3709500




Rose, the bangle looks great with that ring on you! I do so looove slim bangles ❤️


Including a few shots of rings that i had set myself from cabs that i shared previously, as well as a few other pieces that just arrived yesterday, thanks for letting me share!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

JadedJae said:


> JKP, such a pretty lakewater green! Love that the colour is so even throughout too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose, the bangle looks great with that ring on you! I do so looove slim bangles ❤️
> 
> 
> Including a few shots of rings that i had set myself from cabs that i shared previously, as well as a few other pieces that just arrived yesterday, thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3713423
> View attachment 3713424
> View attachment 3713442
> View attachment 3713425
> View attachment 3713426
> View attachment 3713445
> View attachment 3713428
> View attachment 3713429
> View attachment 3713430
> View attachment 3713431


Hi JadedJae! How adroable are all your rings!! I love how you kept the design simple to let the jade shine but then put little designs on the side of the rings. Do you have a favourite? Your new pendants are lovely too - I especially the icy clear watery one.


----------



## Jademan

2boys_jademommy said:


> You're lucky to have these pieces Jademan. I like the first piece best. Do you plan on making something from theses pieces or leaving them as pendants?



Yep, this is they final form. They change color and appearance depending on angle you look at them so it would be a travesty to cave something on surface.


----------



## Junkenpo

Jademan said:


> My rarest jades so far ) Got the rock from old geologist who told me that the only deposit they came from was depleted 50 years ago.



Gorgeous batch! I like the melding of colors and the shape on that last one. 



JadedJae said:


> JKP, such a pretty lakewater green! Love that the colour is so even throughout too
> 
> Rose, the bangle looks great with that ring on you! I do so looove slim bangles ❤️
> Including a few shots of rings that i had set myself from cabs that i shared previously, as well as a few other pieces that just arrived yesterday, thanks for letting me share!


Thank you!  I love those pendants of  yours... and the cabs look great in those rings!  Do you make the settings yourself, too or are they sourced elsewhere? I like the setting with the little fish on the side. Great detail!


----------



## Junkenpo

Let's see if this works... Jadedivers posted the loveliest princess siberian nephrite the other day... 

edited: looks like I can't embed the image... go to his facebook, though & scroll through the pictures. It is divine!  Wish I had some extra $$ for it. lol


----------



## Junkenpo

Also, wishing everyone a Happy Memorial Day.  My dad was an Army Reservist and his GI Bill partially paid for his college, where he met my mom. I hauled out his ring... my Daddy liked his jade, too.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Also, wishing everyone a Happy Memorial Day.  My dad was an Army Reservist and his GI Bill partially paid for his college, where he met my mom. I hauled out his ring... my Daddy liked his jade, too.


Crazy beautiful ring lady lol! LOVE your rings JKP. I had forgotten you had a ginormous green cab ring. It's gorgeous - a mama to your new pinky ring The greens pair nicely with the bright pop of green on your bangle.
I also love the honey marquise and the black marquise. Are they jade / nephrite of something else?

Edited to add I just checked out jadedivers and the two recent princess bangles created are stunning. One is full of personality and awesomeness and the other is like a perfect princess. Wow.


----------



## Junkenpo

2boys_jademommy said:


> Crazy beautiful ring lady lol! LOVE your rings JKP. I had forgotten you had a ginormous green cab ring. It's gorgeous - a mama to your new pinky ring The greens pair nicely with the bright pop of green on your bangle.
> I also love the honey marquise and the black marquise. Are they jade / nephrite of something else?
> 
> Edited to add I just checked out jadedivers and the two recent princess bangles created are stunning. One is full of personality and awesomeness and the other is like a perfect princess. Wow.



Thanks!  Haha... it was fun wearing the rings all at once. It was just for the photo, DH would never let me out of house like that.   DS is going to get the ginormous green cab ring when he's old enough to wear/take care of it.  That one doesn't fit any of my fingers, otherwise I might wear it myself. lol The honey one is jadeite, but the black, I'm not sure.  It could be nephrite or onyx.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Thanks!  Haha... it was fun wearing the rings all at once. It was just for the photo, DH would never let me out of house like that.   DS is going to get the ginormous green cab ring when he's old enough to wear/take care of it.  That one doesn't fit any of my fingers, otherwise I might wear it myself. lol The honey one is jadeite, but the black, I'm not sure.  It could be nephrite or onyx.



I was so mesmerized by your beautiful rings I missed the first part of your post when you mention the ring belonged to your dad. Thank you for sharing the story of how he and your mom met. The ring is extra special and I'm sure your son will treasure it someday. 
Happy Memorial Day to you JKP and to all the American Jadies here! I'm a proud Canadian who happens to love the United States


----------



## Siupao

Ladies,

I've a few pictures of the same bangle here. Would you be able to tell me if they are Grade A?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

I can't say for certain but it looks untreated to me


----------



## Junkenpo

Siupao..  Would you be willing to say who the seller is, if it is an online seller?  Sometimes looking at their listing descriptions and other listings can be helpful.  There is nothing that jumps out at me that would automatically make me think "treated", but it is very hard to tell grade from just photos. Since the jade is opaque, a treatment that sometimes gets used is color polish.  The jade is still consider "A" since nothing chemical is done to the stone and the polish fades/washes out after awhile.    

If you like it, it fits your budget, and the seller has a good return policy,... let us know what you decide!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

JadedJae said:


> JKP, such a pretty lakewater green! Love that the colour is so even throughout too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose, the bangle looks great with that ring on you! I do so looove slim bangles [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> View attachment 3713423
> View attachment 3713424
> View attachment 3713442
> View attachment 3713425
> View attachment 3713426
> View attachment 3713445
> View attachment 3713428
> View attachment 3713429
> View attachment 3713430
> View attachment 3713431



Thanks so much [emoji4] They are came out great JJ! Which one is your favorite?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Junkenpo said:


> Also, wishing everyone a Happy Memorial Day.  My dad was an Army Reservist and his GI Bill partially paid for his college, where he met my mom. I hauled out his ring... my Daddy liked his jade, too.



Gorgeous Jade with beautiful history, what more can you ask for. I love the idea of passing the ring on to you DS. That's so special.  Thank you for sharing it with us [emoji5]


I hope everyone had a great holiday [emoji4]


----------



## JadedJae

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks so much [emoji4] They are came out great JJ! Which one is your favorite?



Thanks Rose! Can't decide on a particular favourite but i fell in love with the goldfish enamel ring with the faint lav cab, the fishes were too cute to pass up the ring hehe... 



Junkenpo said:


> Thanks!  Haha... it was fun wearing the rings all at once. It was just for the photo, DH would never let me out of house like that.   DS is going to get the ginormous green cab ring when he's old enough to wear/take care of it.  That one doesn't fit any of my fingers, otherwise I might wear it myself. lol The honey one is jadeite, but the black, I'm not sure.  It could be nephrite or onyx.



LOVE LOVE the super icy thumb ring, JKP!!! It looks so jelly-ish, and somehow i just cant stop thinking about how perfect it would be as a baby's first bangle as its a cute little chunky piece! Hahaha [emoji173]️



Junkenpo said:


> Gorgeous batch! I like the melding of colors and the shape on that last one.
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I love those pendants of  yours... and the cabs look great in those rings!  Do you make the settings yourself, too or are they sourced elsewhere? I like the setting with the little fish on the side. Great detail!



I wish i could work metal like that!! Sourced them elsewhere and luckily they came in the right sizes for the respective cabs... i love the fishies too!



2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi JadedJae! How adroable are all your rings!! I love how you kept the design simple to let the jade shine but then put little designs on the side of the rings. Do you have a favourite? Your new pendants are lovely too - I especially the icy clear watery one.



Thanks jademommy! I do really like the more opaque but stronger lav and the goldfish ring, too bad they didnt go with each other as the sizing was different.. splurged again lately with my usual seller so will share more photos of my current favourite rings / pendants when i have time to snap some shots! [emoji854]


----------



## Siupao

Siupao said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I've a few pictures of the same bangle here. Would you be able to tell me if they are Grade A?




Junkenpo, 

The bangle was already sold right after I posted on here lol so I don't have to think about it anymore. The seller is on ebay songsong I believe is her name. Now I've never heard of colour polish that's entirely new to me!

So one more thing to watch out for besides Grade B and C?


----------



## Siupao

Does natural untreated jade have mottling as shown in this picture?


----------



## crosso

Siupao said:


> Does natural untreated jade have mottling as shown in this picture?


Siupao, the color banded pattern of this bangle leads me to believe it is agate. Could be natural color or dyed.


----------



## crosso

Junkenpo said:


> Also, wishing everyone a Happy Memorial Day.  My dad was an Army Reservist and his GI Bill partially paid for his college, where he met my mom. I hauled out his ring... my Daddy liked his jade, too.


Gorgeous, JKP!  Your new pinky ring glows beautifully in the sun!


----------



## Siupao

crosso said:


> Siupao, the color banded pattern of this bangle leads me to believe it is agate. Could be natural color or dyed.



Thank you Crosso. Now I understand.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Siupao said:


> Does natural untreated jade have mottling as shown in this picture?


Siupao I agree with Crosso. This looks more like agate to me. Jade may come in that colour but the patterns in the stone does not look like Jade to me.


----------



## Junkenpo

Aloha jadies!

I also agree with Crosso about the bangle Siupao posted. ... agate is the likely candidate, definitely not jadeite. Still very pretty! 

Beads for me today....


----------



## Molly0

Hi all!  Haven't been here in a while. 
I wanted to share a pic of my bangle that I swear has changed over the last few years.   It is a very special one to me. A gift from far away. 
When I first received it, it had two small translucent "jelly like" spots. I swear those spots are now larger and there are more of them! I know there has been debate over this subject and science tells us that this is highly unlikely if not impossible. . . and yet. . . . Here I am musing over this. 
Am I crazy?  Anyone else noticed this over the years of wearing a bangle?
Here's a pic.


----------



## Molly0

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3722781
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all!  Haven't been here in a while.
> I wanted to share a pic of my bangle that I swear has changed over the last few years.   It is a very special one to me. A gift from far away.
> When I first received it, it had two small translucent "jelly like" spots. I swear those spots are now larger and there are more of them! I know there has been debate over this subject and science tells us that this is highly unlikely if not impossible. . . and yet. . . . Here I am musing over this.
> Am I crazy?  Anyone else noticed this over the years of wearing a bangle?
> Here's a pic.


Maybe they show up a little better here.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3722781
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all!  Haven't been here in a while.
> I wanted to share a pic of my bangle that I swear has changed over the last few years.   It is a very special one to me. A gift from far away.
> When I first received it, it had two small translucent "jelly like" spots. I swear those spots are now larger and there are more of them! I know there has been debate over this subject and science tells us that this is highly unlikely if not impossible. . . and yet. . . . Here I am musing over this.
> Am I crazy?  Anyone else noticed this over the years of wearing a bangle?
> Here's a pic.


Hi Molly missed you here!! I remember this special bangle of yours  I do see the jelly spots and if you say they are more prominent now I believe you.
I personally have not noticed any changes in my bangles other than they do seem slightly more "moist" with wear but no colour changes or noticeable translucence change. I have heard that some people have the ability to turn jade more beautiful while others may do the opposite. I'm "neutral" I guess lol! 
Your bangle is beautiful by the way Molly0


----------



## Molly0

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Molly missed you here!! I remember this special bangle of yours  I do see the jelly spots and if you say they are more prominent now I believe you.
> I personally have not noticed any changes in my bangles other than they do seem slightly more "moist" with wear but no colour changes or noticeable translucence change. I have heard that some people have the ability to turn jade more beautiful while others may do the opposite. I'm "neutral" I guess lol!
> Your bangle is beautiful by the way Molly0


Thanks 2boys!  I keep looking at it & asking myself " is this just in my imagination?" Or "is it true"?  I guess time will tell. . .


----------



## Junkenpo

Molly0 said:


> Maybe they show up a little better here.



Hi Molly0!  Love the bangle... soft colors... I can see the jelly windows.  I can't say that I've noticed my jade changing in color or translucence, but like 2boys, some do seem to change in overall sheen.  My 1st black carved is like this.  It seemed kind of dry to me, but with semi-regular wear it seems shinier and more "moist".  

For me, the amount of translucence and color depends on the lighting: amount, type, direction.  My bangles look best in non-direct sunlight at about 1-2 hours before the sun goes down.  Something about that amount/angle makes the colors pop & the translucence dreamy. haha.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Hi Molly0!  Love the bangle... soft colors... I can see the jelly windows.  I can't say that I've noticed my jade changing in color or translucence, but like 2boys, some do seem to change in overall sheen.  My 1st black carved is like this.  It seemed kind of dry to me, but with semi-regular wear it seems shinier and more "moist".
> 
> For me, the amount of translucence and color depends on the lighting: amount, type, direction.  My bangles look best in non-direct sunlight at about 1-2 hours before the sun goes down.  Something about that amount/angle makes the colors pop & the translucence dreamy. haha.



Very interesting about the time of day JKP. I will have to make a point of looking at my bangle a couple of hours before the sun sets


----------



## BreadnGem

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3722781
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all!  Haven't been here in a while.
> I wanted to share a pic of my bangle that I swear has changed over the last few years.   It is a very special one to me. A gift from far away.
> When I first received it, it had two small translucent "jelly like" spots. I swear those spots are now larger and there are more of them! I know there has been debate over this subject and science tells us that this is highly unlikely if not impossible. . . and yet. . . . Here I am musing over this.
> Am I crazy?  Anyone else noticed this over the years of wearing a bangle?
> Here's a pic.



Hi Molly, that's really interesting. Have u been wearing this bangle for a long time? There are different schools of thoughts on jade changing with regularly wear. I do hope that it's indeed the case but I seldom wear a piece long enough to find out. 

I've been thinking about this issue recently actually. In fact, I've set a little experiment for myself. I have a bangle that strangely, looks more vivid on colour and brighter when worn, compared to when it's in its box. Could be a perception issue. This bangle has some bits of darker colour or what they call "colour roots" interspersed throughout. When I bought it, the seller told me with prolonged wear, the colour will spread. I've had it for a few years now but usually only wear it for a week each time. I'm now going to wear it 24/7 till end of the year to see if there are any changes.

Here's what it looks like now: 



As u can see, the colour is not very even and it's got some "freckles". I'm hoping that with prolonged wear, the dark purple spots will "spread" and the overall colour and texture will improve.


----------



## Molly0

Thanks for your reply Junkenpo and BreadnGem.  It's true that jadeite is certainly more subjective than most other substances. (Including nephrite jade, I notice.).  Hmmm. . .  I'll keep wearing it and we'll see. . .


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BreadnGem said:


> Hi Molly, that's really interesting. Have u been wearing this bangle for a long time? There are different schools of thoughts on jade changing with regularly wear. I do hope that it's indeed the case but I seldom wear a piece long enough to find out.
> 
> I've been thinking about this issue recently actually. In fact, I've set a little experiment for myself. I have a bangle that strangely, looks more vivid on colour and brighter when worn, compared to when it's in its box. Could be a perception issue. This bangle has some bits of darker colour or what they call "colour roots" interspersed throughout. When I bought it, the seller told me with prolonged wear, the colour will spread. I've had it for a few years now but usually only wear it for a week each time. I'm now going to wear it 24/7 till end of the year to see if there are any changes.
> 
> Here's what it looks like now:
> View attachment 3723768
> 
> 
> As u can see, the colour is not very even and it's got some "freckles". I'm hoping that with prolonged wear, the dark purple spots will "spread" and the overall colour and texture will improve.


Let us know how your experiment goes  Personally I love those freckles on your bangle. Such a beautiful pink lavender


----------



## Molly0

2boys_jademommy said:


> Let us know how your experiment goes  Personally I love those freckles on your bangle. Such a beautiful pink lavender


I agree!  It's truly lovely!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3722781
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all!  Haven't been here in a while.
> I wanted to share a pic of my bangle that I swear has changed over the last few years.   It is a very special one to me. A gift from far away.
> When I first received it, it had two small translucent "jelly like" spots. I swear those spots are now larger and there are more of them! I know there has been debate over this subject and science tells us that this is highly unlikely if not impossible. . . and yet. . . . Here I am musing over this.
> Am I crazy?  Anyone else noticed this over the years of wearing a bangle?
> Here's a pic.



I must say, I've noticed a change in the bangle I've been wearing. It looks like the clear patches are bigger, which doesn't bother me at all [emoji4] If I don't get a chance to wear it the entire day, I at least wear it to bed. It's hard to photograph it though, but yes I have noticed differences too [emoji5]


----------



## udalrike

Hello Molly and BnG!!!

Nice to see you again!!


----------



## Molly0

Cyanide Rose said:


> I must say, I've noticed a change in the bangle I've been wearing. It looks like the clear patches are bigger, which doesn't bother me at all [emoji4] If I don't get a chance to wear it the entire day, I at least wear it to bed. It's hard to photograph it though, but yes I have noticed differences too [emoji5]


Thanks CR!  It sounds like the same thing,eh?  "Jelly-like" patches expanding.  Hmmm. . .
I wish I could look through my old pictures to compare but my previous phone crapped out on me, so those old pictures are gone now.


----------



## udalrike

These days I LOVE to wear Angeline and my new bangle "Mai" from Chiang Mai in Thailand:


----------



## udalrike

With a lapislazuli bracelet


----------



## udalrike

The green patches on the bangles are spinache green in real life. In the pictures they look too dark.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Molly0 said:


> Thanks CR!  It sounds like the same thing,eh?  "Jelly-like" patches expanding.  Hmmm. . .
> I wish I could look through my old pictures to compare but my previous phone crapped out on me, so those old pictures are gone now.



You're very welcome [emoji4] I'm glad to know that I'm not the only one to notice these changes [emoji5]


----------



## Molly0

udalrike said:


> Hello Molly and BnG!!!
> 
> Nice to see you again!!


Hello!  Hugs!


----------



## Siupao

Hi jade sisters,

I've just received 2 bangles that I bought online. They're not the highest quality but was sold as Grade A both with certificates. I do like these 2 pieces.

Next comes the question of whether they're Grade A bangle. I've a simple fluorescent torchlight at home bought to travel with me to check how clean hotel sheets are and I used it on the 2 bangles. The light green showed nothing but the white one which looked very very light purple to me had sporadic florescent spots on the inclusions. If you look at the first 2 pics I'm going to post, where you see little black and yellow dots, those dots are fluorescent under the light. So does this mean it is not Grade A?

I will also post pictures of the bangles ☺ with the first 2 showing the dots clearly. First 6 pics are of the same bangle and last one is the light green bangle.


----------



## Siupao

I've managed to take pics of it. It is more shown in the first picture-sporadic flourescent dots.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Hi Siupao I wish I could help but I don't feel confident commenting. I'd really be interested bough in what others have to say. Were you comfortable with the seller to begin with?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> These days I LOVE to wear Angeline and my new bangle "Mai" from Chiang Mai in Thailand:
> View attachment 3724063



Hi Uli!! Angeline and Mai great together [emoji7]


----------



## Siupao

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Siupao I wish I could help but I don't feel confident commenting. I'd really be interested bough in what others have to say. Were you comfortable with the seller to begin with?



I was feeling confident enough during that time. I asked the seller questions then I read about the fluorescent light test on here and tried it when I received them yesterday.


----------



## dster1

This may be a weird question but does anyone else's jade make them feel cold? I wear a 14mm wide D shaped bangle 24/7 and sometimes it makes me entire wrist and hand feel really cold and tingly.


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi Jadies!

BreadnGem ,love your lavender!  I'll be interested in hearing how your experience goes. 

Uli, your stacks are fabulous!

Siupao, nothing jumps out at me specifically... if only tiny specks are glowing under the UV, it might be where wax or other foreign dust has accumulated during the polishing process.

One of my fave bangles to examine when thinking about lighting and change in color/translucency is actually DW.   The lighting changes her color and grain appearance sooo much.


----------



## Junkenpo

But yeah... the only way to know about treatments in the stone is to take it to a reporting company you trust. I haven't had any of mine tested, though several have come with certificates.  If I were ever going to resell any of my bangles for what's fair, I would get them all tested again.


----------



## Junkenpo

ooh... sorry.. one more of DW.. .these are all reposts, and this one is from about the month I got her.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

dster1 said:


> This may be a weird question but does anyone else's jade make them feel cold? I wear a 14mm wide D shaped bangle 24/7 and sometimes it makes me entire wrist and hand feel really cold and tingly.



Hi dster1  I don't find that my Jade makes me feel cold. My bangles feel cool to the touch but not to the point of making my hand cold and never tingly. Have you always felt this or just recently?  I don't want to alarm you but I would watch for the tingly part in case there is any concern for that.


----------



## Jadevirgin

Hi, I'm new here and new to jade. I bought this recently, very cheaply, and love it. Does anyone have any idea if it's serpentine, nephrite or something else? It has banged on surfaces several times and hasnt chipped. I tried scratching a hidden are, and it did leave a very small mark on one of the whiter areas, but only by pressing hard with a sharp steel point. It has a nice ring when struck and is heavy and cold, but I know other minerals can have those qualities too. Not experienced in testing or recognising jade, so any opinions would be welcome.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182571214544?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Many thanks


----------



## dster1

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi dster1  I don't find that my Jade makes me feel cold. My bangles feel cool to the touch but not to the point of making my hand cold and never tingly. Have you always felt this or just recently?  I don't want to alarm you but I would watch for the tingly part in case there is any concern for that.



I've only noticed it during the really cold winter months when I'm outside and the bangle isn't pushed up on my arm (where it becomes warmer from my body heat). Usually I don't notice it but I do have the tendency to get cold easily.


----------



## Molly0

dster1 said:


> I've only noticed it during the really cold winter months when I'm outside and the bangle isn't pushed up on my arm (where it becomes warmer from my body heat). Usually I don't notice it but I do have the tendency to get cold easily.


I know what you mean.  When it's really hot out in summer, I'm always running my hands under cold water, paying particular attention to my jade bangle to get it cold. It stays cold for  a while and is really cooling. haha also when driving in my car in the summer and I have the air conditioner cranked, my bangle gets very cold. I love that!


----------



## Molly0

Junkenpo said:


> Hi Jadies!
> 
> BreadnGem ,love your lavender!  I'll be interested in hearing how your experience goes.
> 
> Uli, your stacks are fabulous!
> 
> Siupao, nothing jumps out at me specifically... if only tiny specks are glowing under the UV, it might be where wax or other foreign dust has accumulated during the polishing process.
> 
> One of my fave bangles to examine when thinking about lighting and change in color/translucency is actually DW.   The lighting changes her color and grain appearance sooo much.


Gorgeous  pictures  Junkenpo!  Love them!  A really good example of how lighting makes such a difference.  That's what is so intriguing about jadeite!


----------



## Molly0

Wearing my icy pendant today


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Jadevirgin said:


> Hi, I'm new here and new to jade. I bought this recently, very cheaply, and love it. Does anyone have any idea if it's serpentine, nephrite or something else? It has banged on surfaces several times and hasnt chipped. I tried scratching a hidden are, and it did leave a very small mark on one of the whiter areas, but only by pressing hard with a sharp steel point. It has a nice ring when struck and is heavy and cold, but I know other minerals can have those qualities too. Not experienced in testing or recognising jade, so any opinions would be welcome.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182571214544?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Many thanks



I can't say for sure, as I am no expert but it seems a little lightweight to be jade per the description given. Maybe someone with more knowledge than I can weigh in.


----------



## Siupao

Junkenpo said:


> ooh... sorry.. one more of DW.. .these are all reposts, and this one is from about the month I got her.




The pics are very nice and they are of the same bangle? Very interesting that the colour changes. Thank you for replying to my posts and helping me out since I am so new to this!


----------



## Jadevirgin

Cyanide Rose said:


> I can't say for sure, as I am no expert but it seems a little lightweight to be jade per the description given. Maybe someone with more knowledge than I can weigh in.


Thank you


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jadevirgin said:


> Hi, I'm new here and new to jade. I bought this recently, very cheaply, and love it. Does anyone have any idea if it's serpentine, nephrite or something else? It has banged on surfaces several times and hasnt chipped. I tried scratching a hidden are, and it did leave a very small mark on one of the whiter areas, but only by pressing hard with a sharp steel point. It has a nice ring when struck and is heavy and cold, but I know other minerals can have those qualities too. Not experienced in testing or recognising jade, so any opinions would be welcome.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182571214544?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Many thanks



Hi JadeV welcome!! I love pretty princess bangles I would be more inclined to say this one is not jadeite only because of the price. It's lovely and I hope you enjoy wearing it.


----------



## Jadevirgin

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi JadeV welcome!! I love pretty princess bangles I would be more inclined to say this one is not jadeite only because of the price. It's lovely and I hope you enjoy wearing it.



Thank you Yes, I do,love it It's lighter shade and less yellow in real life, wirh lots of whiter bits. I didn't expect it to be jadeite but thought it might possibly be nephrite. It's very smooth and cool. But I guess probably some other mineral. He wasnt a jade seller. He sells all sorts of stuff: furniture, jewellery, knickknacks etc.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Jadevirgin said:


> Thank you



Your quite welcome [emoji4] It may also be treated jadeite. Which is usually lighter in weight than grade A jadeite, because of the treatment process. Treated jadeite is less expensive than Grade A jadeite. 

I agree with 2BJM, if you like it and are happy with it, then that's all that matters [emoji5]


----------



## Jadevirgin

Cyanide Rose said:


> Your quite welcome [emoji4] It may also be treated jadeite. Which is usually lighter in weight than grade A jadeite, because of the treatment process. Treated jadeite is less expensive than Grade A jadeite.
> 
> I agree with 2BJM, if you like it and are happy with it, then that's all that matters [emoji5]


I would hate treated jade. I try to buy untreated gems for their energies. I dont think it's been bleached as it has dark inclusions and black surface spots, very natural looking. I would be surprised if it's been polymer treated as the energy from it when I first put it on was so strong it nearly knocked me for six, made me feel euphoric and happy for about an hour, till it settled. Also it aquired a glow, it was duller when I first put it on, so I'm guessing it is real something, though probably not jade.  Thank you so much for your help ladies


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Jadevirgin said:


> I would hate treated jade. I try to buy untreated gems for their energies. I dont think it's been bleached as it has dark inclusions and black surface spots, very natural looking. I would be surprised if it's been polymer treated as the energy from it when I first put it on was so strong it nearly knocked me for six, made me feel euphoric and happy for about an hour, till it settled. Also it aquired a glow, it was duller when I first put it on, so I'm guessing it is real something, though probably not jade.  Thank you so much for your help ladies



That's amazing! Wow, you have quite a connection with your bangle. It's very pretty! I am a fan of princess bangles myself, I really do like the way they feel on. I think it's great that your first bangle has such a positive feel. I think that's pretty awesome [emoji5]

I don't feel like I helped much, but your quite welcome [emoji4]


----------



## Junkenpo

Jadevirgin said:


> Hi, I'm new here and new to jade. I bought this recently, very cheaply, and love it. Does anyone have any idea if it's serpentine, nephrite or something else? It has banged on surfaces several times and hasnt chipped. I tried scratching a hidden are, and it did leave a very small mark on one of the whiter areas, but only by pressing hard with a sharp steel point. It has a nice ring when struck and is heavy and cold, but I know other minerals can have those qualities too. Not experienced in testing or recognising jade, so any opinions would be welcome.
> Many thanks


Pretty bangle!  I have no guesses... do you have a kitchen scale?  If you can narrow down specific gravity, it would help pin point stone type. 



dster1 said:


> I've only noticed it during the really cold winter months when I'm outside and the bangle isn't pushed up on my arm (where it becomes warmer from my body heat). Usually I don't notice it but I do have the tendency to get cold easily.



I really like that jade will be cold because summer is heating up here!  I haven't experienced any tingles, though. It doesn't get that cold here. 



Siupao said:


> The pics are very nice and they are of the same bangle? Very interesting that the colour changes. Thank you for replying to my posts and helping me out since I am so new to this!



It's always nice having new posters showing their jade!    

Yes, the pictures are of all the same bangle.  That was the 2nd bangle I purchased when I started collecting.  In the picture where I'm holding 3 bangles, it's the middle one. Amount of light, direction of light, and type of light can have a huge impact on what a jadeite bangle looks like.  This is why communication with sellers can be so important.  Many sellers post "beauty" pictures of bangles in the best lighting conditions. Some colors - like lavender, will almost always photograph more intensely, no matter what.   I will ask for outdoor pictures in direct light and pictures against a white background or in the hand/on the wrist to get a better idea of colors/grain.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Just wanted to share my new pendant [emoji4] I am trying to decide on a type of bail, I'm thinking of using a small Jade bead as an anchor. Hmmm...[emoji5]

Have a great weekend Jadies [emoji1]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
y
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
u


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Love your new moss in snow pendant C Rose! Are you planning on using white or yellow gold?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Love your new moss in snow pendant C Rose! Are you planning on using white or yellow gold?



Thank you so much 2BJM [emoji4] I really, really love yellow gold, but it looks like it would go better with white gold. Honestly, I'm thinking about just using green Chinese silk cord and a small Jade bead as a kind of stopper. I have white carved nephrite beads that were strung with metal wire and the metal staining on the beads is pretty awful. So I think the cord is my best bet [emoji5]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thank you so much 2BJM [emoji4] I really, really love yellow gold, but it looks like it would go better with white gold. Honestly, I'm thinking about just using green Chinese silk cord and a small Jade bead as a kind of stopper. I have white carved nephrite beads that were strung with metal wire and the metal staining on the beads is pretty awful. So I think the cord is my best bet [emoji5]



Ooh I'd love to see how it looks with a green silk cord. Be sure to post pics please [emoji8]


----------



## Molly0

Cyanide Rose said:


> Just wanted to share my new pendant [emoji4] I am trying to decide on a type of bail, I'm thinking of using a small Jade bead as an anchor. Hmmm...[emoji5]
> 
> Have a great weekend Jadies [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3726126
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3726127
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3726128


Lovely!  Hope we get to see a modelling pic.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Ooh I'd love to see how it looks with a green silk cord. Be sure to post pics please [emoji8]


 
Will do [emoji4]



Molly0 said:


> Lovely!  Hope we get to see a modelling pic.



Absolutely [emoji4] Thanks so much MollyO [emoji5]


----------



## Jadevirgin

Cyanide Rose said:


> That's amazing! Wow, you have quite a connection with your bangle. It's very pretty! I am a fan of princess bangles myself, I really do like the way they feel on. I think it's great that your first bangle has such a positive feel. I think that's pretty awesome [emoji5]
> 
> I don't feel like I helped much, but your quite welcome [emoji4]


Yes, i like the shape too. It's also quite thin. also probably on for good as my hands are large in proportion to my wrist lol. And thanks for your help anyway. It's nice people on here are so friendly.


----------



## Jadevirgin

Junkenpo said:


> Pretty bangle!  I have no guesses... do you have a kitchen scale?  If you can narrow down specific gravity, it would help pin point stone type."]



Hi Junkenpo, i do, but I'm not sure I can get the bangle off to weigh it (even with oil or plastc bag!) or how to determine specific gravity! What I can say is that the 80mm measurement he gives is for the outer dimension. The inner measurement is 59.5 ish. And its a 10mm wide bangle which he weighed at 34.2g.
Meanwhile I bought this from unijade, who the reputable jade sellers thread recommended as a good seller. I dont have the money for really expensive pieces, but I really felt drawn to this one anyway. I had a wobble and got scared that it wasnt genuine, but too late to cancel, and it's on its way. Other than that I wear a Maori poumenu nephrite double twist pendant, which I have had for twenty years and love. See above image. Thank you so much for your friendly help
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/361946249482?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Junkenpo

Cyanide Rose said:


> Just wanted to share my new pendant [emoji4] I am trying to decide on a type of bail, I'm thinking of using a small Jade bead as an anchor. Hmmm...[emoji5]
> 
> Have a great weekend Jadies [emoji1]



Gorgeous!  I love the little birdie on it!  The colors are very soothing. 



Jadevirgin said:


> Hi Junkenpo, i do, but I'm not sure I can get the bangle off to weigh it (even with oil or plastc bag!) or how to determine specific gravity! What I can say is that the 80mm measurement he gives is for the outer dimension. The inner measurement is 59.5 ish. And its a 10mm wide bangle which he weighed at 34.2g.
> Meanwhile I bought this from unijade, who the reputable jade sellers thread recommended as a good seller. I dont have the money for really expensive pieces, but I really felt drawn to this one anyway. I had a wobble and got scared that it wasnt genuine, but too late to cancel, and it's on its way. Other than that I wear a Maori poumenu nephrite double twist pendant, which I have had for twenty years and love. See above image. Thank you so much for your friendly help
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/361946249482?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Love the nephrite pendant!  Very pretty... it must be very sentimental for you.  Nothing in the uni_jade bangle sets off any of my alarms.  I love princess bangles!  In fact, if it was a smaller diameter, it looks like something I would have been tempted by, too.  Wear it in good health!


----------



## Junkenpo

Today's jade pieces... I wear both of these nearly daily.  The pendant is one of my favorite pendants, and the ring is fast becoming one, too.  It's light, comfortable to wear and is such a pretty pop of green.


----------



## Jadevirgin

Love the nephrite pendant!  Very pretty... it must be very sentimental for you.  Nothing in the uni_jade bangle sets off any of my alarms.  I love princess bangles!  In fact, if it was a smaller diameter, it looks like something I would have been tempted by, too.  Wear it in good health![/QUOTE]

Thank you. Its so annoying that the base of my hand is wide in proportion to my wrist. I can wear a 59mm but it's a nightmare to get on and off, but my wrists are so small that the bangle doesnt fit closely at all once it's on. The Maori pendant is genuine New Zealand greenstone, from before they began importing from Canada and other places. Friends who live there bought it for me and it came from a genuine native carver, not one of the big, slick modern producers. It's very small, so you dont see all the rough edges in real life. It has spiritual significance for me.


----------



## Siupao

Hi ladies,

I saw these 2 jadeite bangles. What are your thoughts on them? Which one should I buy?...decisions decisions.. I've never really seen Grade A with those gorgeous colours. What is your take on them?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Junkenpo said:


> Gorgeous!  I love the little birdie on it!  The colors are very soothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the nephrite pendant!  Very pretty... it must be very sentimental for you.  Nothing in the uni_jade bangle sets off any of my alarms.  I love princess bangles!  In fact, if it was a smaller diameter, it looks like something I would have been tempted by, too.  Wear it in good health!



Thanks JKP! Your jade pieces are beautiful too, I can see why they are your favorites. You really have me wanting a green jade ring now [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Siupao said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I saw these 2 jadeite bangles. What are your thoughts on them? Which one should I buy?...decisions decisions.. I've never really seen Grade A with those gorgeous colours. What is your take on them?



I like them both, I have contemplated them both at one time or another. They do have stone lines and rough patches though. The seller is pretty honest sellers and will usually point out any flaws. Their jade is grade A. I have purchased from them before and I'm very satisfied with my purchase. I know there is at least one other Jadie that had a pleasant experience with them as well. Their best offer is usually no more that $5 off the price. I hope that helps at least at least a little bit [emoji4]


----------



## Siupao

Cyanide Rose said:


> I like them both, I have contemplated them both at one time or another. They do have stone lines and rough patches though. The seller is pretty honest sellers and will usually point out any flaws. Their jade is grade A. I have purchased from them before and I'm very satisfied with my purchase. I know there is at least one other Jadie that had a pleasant experience with them as well. Their best offer is usually no more that $5 off the price. I hope that helps at least at least a little bit



Did you ended up getting something else? I gave my best offer on the bangles but had a miscommunication on the shipping fee since I have family who could literally pick it up for me.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Siupao said:


> Did you ended up getting something else? I gave my best offer on the bangles but had a miscommunication on the shipping fee since I have family who could literally pick it up for me.



Yes I ended up purchasing the bangle in the bottom from them. I am quite happy with it. It's cool that they are so close to your family member [emoji4]


----------



## Siupao

Cyanide Rose said:


> Yes I ended up purchasing the bangle in the bottom from them. I am quite happy with it. It's cool that they are so close to your family member [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729011



Those are some beautiful bangles! ☺


----------



## Junkenpo

Jadevirgin said:


> Thank you. Its so annoying that the base of my hand is wide in proportion to my wrist. I can wear a 59mm but it's a nightmare to get on and off, but my wrists are so small that the bangle doesnt fit closely at all once it's on. The Maori pendant is genuine New Zealand greenstone, from before they began importing from Canada and other places. Friends who live there bought it for me and it came from a genuine native carver, not one of the big, slick modern producers. It's very small, so you dont see all the rough edges in real life. It has spiritual significance for me.



The greenstone looks great.  It's nice to have authentic pieces. 

I can sympathise about the bangles. My right hand is like this.. more meaty and less flexible. I have to go up in diameter, but it makes it feel loose.  I stopped trying to fit my right after I started wearing "Smoke" perpetually.  I wear that bangle & a watch, so no jade stacks.  Left hand is more flexible, so I can get a closer fit. 



Siupao said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I saw these 2 jadeite bangles. What are your thoughts on them? Which one should I buy?...decisions decisions.. I've never really seen Grade A with those gorgeous colours. What is your take on them?



The first one looks kind of like my DW that I posted earlier.  Similar coloring and flaws.  If it is as translucent as my DW, then it will be kind of a color chameleon, so that can be fun. I do like the bluey green of the second too. It looks slimmer.  If you like them both, you probably can't go wrong with either. 



Cyanide Rose said:


> Yes I ended up purchasing the bangle in the bottom from them. I am quite happy with it. It's cool that they are so close to your family member


  Grats CR!  Both look great. How does it feel on the wrist?


----------



## bellaNlawrence

crosso said:


> "Snow White" bangle and prehnite bead bracelet and serpentine bangle today with white jadeite bead necklace


love ur white jadeite bead necklace


----------



## Molly0

Siupao said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I saw these 2 jadeite bangles. What are your thoughts on them? Which one should I buy?...decisions decisions.. I've never really seen Grade A with those gorgeous colours. What is your take on them?



I love the color tones in that second bangle. Intriguing!


----------



## dster1

Just wanted to share pictures of my bangle that I've been wearing 24/7 for the past 5 months. I love how the colors change depending on light but outdoor indirect light is my favorite. This is a really good fit for me but. A bit painful to get on and off so I'm not planning to switch anytime soon but I can't help but keep browsing at other beauties. The addiction is real!


----------



## crosso

dster1 said:


> Just wanted to share pictures of my bangle that I've been wearing 24/7 for the past 5 months. I love how the colors change depending on light but outdoor indirect light is my favorite. This is a really good fit for me but. A bit painful to get on and off so I'm not planning to switch anytime soon but I can't help but keep browsing at other beauties. The addiction is real!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729751
> View attachment 3729752


Beautiful bangle, I wouldn't want to take that one off for a while, even if it was easy on/off!


----------



## crosso

Just received these two perfectly matched little jadeite
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 rings for earrings. I have little silver hoops too, so they will be versatile [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Siupao said:


> Those are some beautiful bangles! [emoji5]



Thank you so much [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Junkenpo said:


> The greenstone looks great.  It's nice to have authentic pieces.
> 
> I can sympathise about the bangles. My right hand is like this.. more meaty and less flexible. I have to go up in diameter, but it makes it feel loose.  I stopped trying to fit my right after I started wearing "Smoke" perpetually.  I wear that bangle & a watch, so no jade stacks.  Left hand is more flexible, so I can get a closer fit.
> 
> 
> 
> The first one looks kind of like my DW that I posted earlier.  Similar coloring and flaws.  If it is as translucent as my DW, then it will be kind of a color chameleon, so that can be fun. I do like the bluey green of the second too. It looks slimmer.  If you like them both, you probably can't go wrong with either.
> 
> Grats CR!  Both look great. How does it feel on the wrist?



Thanks JKP! They are quite comfortable, I don't wear them together though [emoji4] I have been on a princess obsession lately, so I will have to show my D shapes some love soon [emoji5]


----------



## Siupao

Junkenpo said:


> The first one looks kind of like my DW that I posted earlier.  Similar coloring and flaws.  If it is as translucent as my DW, then it will be kind of a color chameleon, so that can be fun. I do like the bluey green of the second too. It looks slimmer.  If you like them both, you probably can't go wrong with either.



I couldn't choose so I bought both!



Molly0 said:


> I love the color tones in that second bangle. Intriguing!



Yes the colour is really intriguing! I have stared at the picture for quite a bit!


----------



## Siupao

dster1 said:


> This may be a weird question but does anyone else's jade make them feel cold? I wear a 14mm wide D shaped bangle 24/7 and sometimes it makes me entire wrist and hand feel really cold and tingly.



It doesn't happen to me but I like to play with the coldness of the jade. I'd take the bangle off then count 30 seconds then put it back on when its really cold lol.


----------



## Couture Bar

crosso said:


> Hi jadies! Posting today just to kick start the latest thread. Today wearing my "gumball" bracelet and 'Solana' bangle with a jade and pearl ring. Happy Monday! &#128522;


Love it, such pretty shades


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Siupao said:


> I couldn't choose so I bought both!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the colour is really intriguing! I have stared at the picture for quite a bit!



Nice! Congratulations, you picked two very pretty bangles [emoji4]


----------



## Siupao

Cyanide Rose said:


> Nice! Congratulations, you picked two very pretty bangles [emoji4]



Can't wait to get it in the next few months!


----------



## Couture Bar

Junkenpo said:


> Morning Crosso!
> 
> Love your set... the gumballs are such nice colors and the echo to Solona is a great touch.
> 
> Here's a stack of my whites... the color is a little washed out because the lighting what's coming in through the window on a cloudy day.


very nice!


----------



## Kindness3

Lovely cool shades of purple


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Just received these two perfectly matched little jadeite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729809
> View attachment 3729810
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rings for earrings. I have little silver hoops too, so they will be versatile [emoji4]


I love this design Crosso Very sweet and whimsical.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

dster1 said:


> Just wanted to share pictures of my bangle that I've been wearing 24/7 for the past 5 months. I love how the colors change depending on light but outdoor indirect light is my favorite. This is a really good fit for me but. A bit painful to get on and off so I'm not planning to switch anytime soon but I can't help but keep browsing at other beauties. The addiction is real!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729751
> View attachment 3729752



Your bangle looks luminous. I wouldn't mind not being to take this off easily


----------



## Molly0

Kindness3 said:


> Lovely cool shades of purple


What a beautiful picture!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Yes I ended up purchasing the bangle in the bottom from them. I am quite happy with it. It's cool that they are so close to your family member [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729011



Pretty pair of princesses! They look like a great match even though you bought them separately


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Kindness3 said:


> Lovely cool shades of purple


Gorgeous bangle Kindess3


----------



## Siupao

My bangles .


----------



## Junkenpo

Siupao said:


> My bangles .



Beautiful!  Nice variety... love the lighting on this photo, makes everything look soft and shiny.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Siupao said:


> Can't wait to get it in the next few months!





2boys_jademommy said:


> Pretty pair of princesses! They look like a great match even though you bought them separately



Months? Wow!

Thanks 2BJM! Now that it's warm, I want to wear more jade. We settle on the new house next week and I can't wait to pull all my Jade out again. This is my last move, thank goodness [emoji28]


----------



## Beadweaver

Lovely jade everyone! I lurk and admire everyone's jade and post very little .  Here is my nephrite bangle that I haven't taken off for 1 1/2 years.  When it is overcast and outside , my bangle glows!


----------



## Siupao

Junkenpo said:


> Beautiful!  Nice variety... love the lighting on this photo, makes everything look soft and shiny.



The sun by the window brings out their colours best. They do look quite soft. 



Beadweaver said:


> View attachment 3732348
> 
> Lovely jade everyone! I lurk and admire everyone's jade and post very little .  Here is my nephrite bangle that I haven't taken off for 1 1/2 years.  When it is overcast and outside , my bangle glows!



That's a very pretty vibrant green bangle


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Siupao said:


> My bangles .


What a gorgeous collection you have Siupao - do you have a favourite? I like them all but I really like the green bangle on the far left and the black bangle on the far right.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Months? Wow!
> 
> Thanks 2BJM! Now that it's warm, I want to wear more jade. We settle on the new house next week and I can't wait to pull all my Jade out again. This is my last move, thank goodness [emoji28]


How exciting C Rose! I wish you and your family all the love and happiness in your new home and may you wear your jade again asap lol!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Beadweaver said:


> View attachment 3732348
> 
> Lovely jade everyone! I lurk and admire everyone's jade and post very little .  Here is my nephrite bangle that I haven't taken off for 1 1/2 years.  When it is overcast and outside , my bangle glows!


Hi Beadweaver  I remember this beauty  Your bangle really does glow.  It's absolutely beautiful - is it nephrite?


----------



## crosso

Beadweaver said:


> View attachment 3732348
> 
> Lovely jade everyone! I lurk and admire everyone's jade and post very little .  Here is my nephrite bangle that I haven't taken off for 1 1/2 years.  When it is overcast and outside , my bangle glows!


WOWZA!! So gorgeous!


----------



## Siupao

2boys_jademommy said:


> What a gorgeous collection you have Siupao - do you have a favourite? I like them all but I really like the green bangle on the far left and the black bangle on the far right.



I really like the first one on the far left because it is my very first bangle bought online many years ago (can't remember from who lol) when I did not know anything about jade. Funny enough it did come with a certificate. My second favourite is the one left to the black bangle-just because it changes colours under different lighting. And then the one sold to me as a white but is actually a very pale lavender. The princess (Unijade) and black bangle (Gojade) I have just received them so I need some time to bond with them lol.

They kind of all have a different purposes. The far left green I wear to work and somehow it makes me feel good wearing it to work but I am not able to sleep with this bangle-it somehow keeps me wide awake the few nights I tried it. The pale lavender/white I wear to sleep. The fourth from the left I wear after work and before sleep and during the weekend. Now I have to figure out when to wear the princess bangle and the black lol. I don't really stack my bangles and I am very rough with my right hand so I only wear it on my left. The one time I tried wearing bangle on my right hand, I kept banging it every where!

jademommy, do you know how to see if the certificates are real or fake? I saw someone posting on the reputable seller jade thread saying that he has sent a piece in from goldsun seller and it came back as Grade B+C although it was sold as Grade A with a certificate as well. Now I am freaking out if the ones I have bought are Grade A or not! It'd be a shame because I love the current bangles that I have collected.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Siupao said:


> I really like the first one on the far left because it is my very first bangle bought online many years ago (can't remember from who lol) when I did not know anything about jade. Funny enough it did come with a certificate. My second favourite is the one left to the black bangle-just because it changes colours under different lighting. And then the one sold to me as a white but is actually a very pale lavender. The princess (Unijade) and black bangle (Gojade) I have just received them so I need some time to bond with them lol.
> 
> They kind of all have a different purposes. The far left green I wear to work and somehow it makes me feel good wearing it to work but I am not able to sleep with this bangle-it somehow keeps me wide awake the few nights I tried it. The pale lavender/white I wear to sleep. The fourth from the left I wear after work and before sleep and during the weekend. Now I have to figure out when to wear the princess bangle and the black lol. I don't really stack my bangles and I am very rough with my right hand so I only wear it on my left. The one time I tried wearing bangle on my right hand, I kept banging it every where!
> 
> jademommy, do you know how to see if the certificates are real or fake? I saw someone posting on the reputable seller jade thread saying that he has sent a piece in from goldsun seller and it came back as Grade B+C although it was sold as Grade A with a certificate as well. Now I am freaking out if the ones I have bought are Grade A or not! It'd be a shame because I love the current bangles that I have collected.



Siupao I'm sorry I don't know how to tell for sure if a certificate is real or not. I too have received certificates with a couple of my ring and bangles and I just trust in them. I suppose the only way is to take them to a reputable place such as Gia. 
It sounds like you are very in tuned with your Jade bangles which I think is awesome. I have heard of Jade pieces having the power to calm or help with getting better sleep, feeling more positive etc but I have never felt that with mine so I am envious [emoji4]


----------



## Siupao

2boys_jademommy said:


> Siupao I'm sorry I don't know how to tell for sure if a certificate is real or not. I too have received certificates with a couple of my ring and bangles and I just trust in them. I suppose the only way is to take them to a reputable place such as Gia.
> It sounds like you are very in tuned with your Jade bangles which I think is awesome. I have heard of Jade pieces having the power to calm or help with getting better sleep, feeling more positive etc but I have never felt that with mine so I am envious [emoji4]



I'm not sure if I'm in tune with the bangles or I can't sleep because the green one is my biggest and heaviest bangle and it sort of keeps me awake because it feels so substantial on my wrist lol. It sucks that sending the bangles to GIA might cost more than buying the bangles itself.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Siupao said:


> I'm not sure if I'm in tune with the bangles or I can't sleep because the green one is my biggest and heaviest bangle and it sort of keeps me awake because it feels so substantial on my wrist lol. It sucks that sending the bangles to GIA might cost more than buying the bangles itself.



LOL [emoji23] 
It is quite expensive to get it tested which is why I haven't done so. I just go with my feeling and trust certificates I did get and hope for the best. There are tests you can do at home that other Jadies have talked about. For what it's worth nothing stands out to me with your bangles to indicate they are treated and so I would simply enjoy them. [emoji6]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> How exciting C Rose! I wish you and your family all the love and happiness in your new home and may you wear your jade again asap lol!



Thanks 2BJM, you are such a sweet person. I really appreciate your kindness. We are definitely counting down the days [emoji4]


----------



## Jadevirgin

Here are some pics of the jadeite bangle i bought from Unijade. They were recommended by the Reputable Jade Sellers thread, so I'm hoping this really is jade. It's the bangle on the right, with the mossy, earthy colours, which I love. with it is the one I got used from eBay which was sold as jade, but I don't know if it's nephrite or serpentine or what, but it has a lively energy and is fairly impervious to marks, even though it's been bashed against the side of the bath several times. Any comments or pointers welcome. Both show green through a Chelsea filter - but of course that is far from conclusive.


----------



## Jadevirgin

Yikes, sorry about image size. they were only 800ppi on the long side.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jadevirgin said:


> Here are some pics of the jadeite bangle i bought from Unijade. They were recommended by the Reputable Jade Sellers thread, so I'm hoping this really is jade. It's the bangle on the right, with the mossy, earthy colours, which I love. with it is the one I got used from eBay which was sold as jade, but I don't know if it's nephrite or serpentine or what, but it has a lively energy and is fairly impervious to marks, even though it's been bashed against the side of the bath several times. Any comments or pointers welcome. Both show green through a Chelsea filter - but of course that is far from conclusive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3734319
> View attachment 3734320
> View attachment 3734321



I love the earthy colours of your new bangle! The stone looks as though it holds many stories. 
I don't think the other bangle is Jade but not sure of what stone it may be. Your stack looks very nice together


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Jadevirgin said:


> Here are some pics of the jadeite bangle i bought from Unijade. They were recommended by the Reputable Jade Sellers thread, so I'm hoping this really is jade. It's the bangle on the right, with the mossy, earthy colours, which I love. with it is the one I got used from eBay which was sold as jade, but I don't know if it's nephrite or serpentine or what, but it has a lively energy and is fairly impervious to marks, even though it's been bashed against the side of the bath several times. Any comments or pointers welcome. Both show green through a Chelsea filter - but of course that is far from conclusive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3734319
> View attachment 3734320
> View attachment 3734321



They are both gorgeous bangles [emoji4] The one on the right doesn't set off any alarms for me at all. Your stack looks great! I'm sure others will chime in [emoji5]


----------



## Jadevirgin

2boys_jademommy said:


> I love the earthy colours of your new bangle! The stone looks as though it holds many stories.
> I don't think the other bangle is Jade but not sure of what stone it may be. Your stack looks very nice together


Thank you.I like what you said about the stone holding many stories Yes, I wonder what the other bangle is. I love it whatever it is. I put the silver bangle on as a buffer, since I tend to wear jewellery all the time rather than rotate it, and didnt want the bangles damaging each other.


----------



## Jadevirgin

Cyanide Rose said:


> They are both gorgeous bangles [emoji4] The one on the right doesn't set off any alarms for me at all. Your stack looks great! I'm sure others will chime in [emoji5]


Thank you. I suppose I was amazed because I only paid £124 (cant remember what it was in $$)
I should have waited and replied to the comments in one post!


----------



## Siupao

2boys_jademommy said:


> LOL [emoji23]
> It is quite expensive to get it tested which is why I haven't done so. I just go with my feeling and trust certificates I did get and hope for the best. There are tests you can do at home that other Jadies have talked about. For what it's worth nothing stands out to me with your bangles to indicate they are treated and so I would simply enjoy them. [emoji6]



You are right . I do love wearing them.



Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks 2BJM, you are such a sweet person. I really appreciate your kindness. We are definitely counting down the days [emoji4]



Moving is always such an adventure. New home, new memories



Jadevirgin said:


> Here are some pics of the jadeite bangle i bought from Unijade. They were recommended by the Reputable Jade Sellers thread, so I'm hoping this really is jade. It's the bangle on the right, with the mossy, earthy colours, which I love. with it is the one I got used from eBay which was sold as jade, but I don't know if it's nephrite or serpentine or what, but it has a lively energy and is fairly impervious to marks, even though it's been bashed against the side of the bath several times. Any comments or pointers welcome. Both show green through a Chelsea filter - but of course that is far from conclusive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3734319
> View attachment 3734320
> View attachment 3734321



The unijade bangle is very pretty. Love the colours on it. I bought my princess bangle from them. There are some stone lines on it and one rough brown patch but I love the bangle.


----------



## Jadevirgin

Siupao said:


> G
> The unijade bangle is very pretty. Love the colours on it. I bought my princess bangle from them. There are some stone lines on it and one rough brown patch but I love the bangle.



Hi Siupao, yes, mine has a couple of rough patches too, but at that price I wasnt expecting perfection. Love the bangle. It has a quiter energy than the one on the left, but it's very grounding. Such a lot to learn. But this thread is a great resource. I'm steadily working my way through it from the beginning.


----------



## Jadevirgin

Siupao said:


> I bought my princess bangle from them. There are some stone lines on it and one rough brown patch but I love the bangle.



I meant ro ask, do you have a picture of it please?


----------



## Siupao

Jadevirgin said:


> I meant ro ask, do you have a picture of it please?



Here's a pic . I think you can see the line.


----------



## Jadevirgin

Siupao said:


> Here's a pic . I think you can see the line.


Thank you. iI can see why you love it. It seems more transluscent than mine. I havent got any lines like that, just a few bits where the polish isn't  perfect. But I love the collur of yours.


----------



## JadedJae

Hi Jadies!

Sorry been terribly busy so haven't been posting for awhile but I've been lurking around reading and loving everybody's new / reposted pieces [emoji14]

Sharing a few more pieces that I've gotten in since..

These were already set when I got them: 





Haven't decided whether to make a ring or earring with this one, any ideas?



Got the ring separate and had set it myself:





Not sure if anyone else feels the same, I'm personally not Buddhist but somehow looking / wearing a laughing Buddha makes me really happy!






Thanks for letting me share as always and hope everyone wears their jade in good health and love! 

JJ


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

JadedJae said:


> Hi Jadies!
> 
> Sorry been terribly busy so haven't been posting for awhile but I've been lurking around reading and loving everybody's new / reposted pieces [emoji14]
> 
> Sharing a few more pieces that I've gotten in since..
> 
> These were already set when I got them:
> View attachment 3735858
> 
> View attachment 3735860
> 
> 
> Haven't decided whether to make a ring or earring with this one, any ideas?
> View attachment 3735862
> 
> 
> Got the ring separate and had set it myself:
> View attachment 3735863
> 
> View attachment 3735864
> 
> 
> Not sure if anyone else feels the same, I'm personally not Buddhist but somehow looking / wearing a laughing Buddha makes me really happy!
> 
> View attachment 3735866
> 
> View attachment 3735867
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share as always and hope everyone wears their jade in good health and love!
> 
> JJ


Hi jadedJae! I love your new pieces. The first ring looks amazing and the greyish green  ring is so interesting. I love that it is more square - very unique. Your Buddha pendant is sweet As for the bright green cab I would either do a ring since you clearly love rings or make it into a pendant. It can even be set into a gold bangle.  Be sure to show us what you do with it


----------



## Kindness3

Lovely summer day out today .


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Kindness3 said:


> Lovely summer day out today .


Enjoy the beautiful weather with your beautiful bangle


----------



## crosso

Wearing 'Alba' today. It's hard to get a nice shot of the subtle colors of this bangle, especially in a mod shot. I really love wearing this one, it's so comfy and I find it tranquil to look at.


----------



## fanofjadeite

took some pics of my special someone's jades... i made the 2 bracelets for him


----------



## crosso

Received these sweet vintage earrings as an anniversary present. Delicate celadon jadeite on 18k earwires. They are perfect to wear with Alba [emoji4]!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

How beautiful Crosso - Happy Anniversary!! These earrings do look wonderful with the bangle. I love the little gold balls on the delicate wire. Very nice. Enjoy wearing them  and I want to wish you and your partner many more happy years


----------



## Junkenpo

Happy Anniversary Crosso!  The earrings are lovely!


----------



## LunaDoo

Hi Jadies, I've been a very long time lurker, and I feel like I know you all already! I have learned so much about jade by following the various incarnations of this thread. I have a chance to buy a bangle from a private seller who purchased it in China a few years ago. She does not have any info about it, but was told the store was a reputable one (Duo Yun Xuan in Shanghai, I believe). The box says it's from the "Duo Yun Xuan Jade A Collection" but that could mean anything. It would not be an expensive purchase, but I am not really interested unless it is actually Grade A jadeite or nephrite. Here are pictures that the seller sent me--  I will be able to see it in person, and examine it with a loupe at least. Advice?? (It's not pinkish, just white/green, I don't know why it looks that way posted here.)


----------



## Kindness3

LunaDoo said:


> Hi Jadies, I've been a very long time lurker, and I feel like I know you all already! I have learned so much about jade by following the various incarnations of this thread. I have a chance to buy a bangle from a private seller who purchased it in China a few years ago. She does not have any info about it, but was told the store was a reputable one (Duo Yun Xuan in Shanghai, I believe). The box says it's from the "Duo Yun Xuan Jade A Collection" but that could mean anything. It would not be an expensive purchase, but I am not really interested unless it is actually Grade A jadeite or nephrite. Here are pictures that the seller sent me--  I will be able to see it in person, and examine it with a loupe at least. Advice?? (It's not pinkish, just white/green, I don't know why it looks that way posted here.)
> View attachment 3741788
> View attachment 3741789


What wonder piece love the colors


----------



## Kindness3

Lovely shade of aqua blue


----------



## Junkenpo

LunaDoo said:


> Hi Jadies, I've been a very long time lurker, and I feel like I know you all already! I have learned so much about jade by following the various incarnations of this thread. I have a chance to buy a bangle from a private seller who purchased it in China a few years ago. She does not have any info about it, but was told the store was a reputable one (Duo Yun Xuan in Shanghai, I believe). The box says it's from the "Duo Yun Xuan Jade A Collection" but that could mean anything. It would not be an expensive purchase, but I am not really interested unless it is actually Grade A jadeite or nephrite. Here are pictures that the seller sent me--  I will be able to see it in person, and examine it with a loupe at least. Advice?? (It's not pinkish, just white/green, I don't know why it looks that way posted here.)



Hello and welcome!  One of the things about jade pictures and the internet, is that they very often pull out colors that aren't as noticeable to the eye in real life.  I notice this especially strongly with lavender.  I have a very pale lavender bangle that looks mostly white/gray, with just the slightest hint of color, but in photographs combined with some types of lighting, it can look much more purple. 

Nothing jumps out particularly, but it's good you'll be able to see it in person. I like that second picture...very soothing colors.   Listen to its chime, take it out into daylight to see how it changes color, look at its grains, look for heavy/cool in the hand. Check for a comfortable fit.  Check the return policy, make sure you can return it in the event you decide to have it tested by a reputable company and it comes back as treated.


----------



## Junkenpo

Here's my jade for today... First Princess and my favorite bead bracelets.  Top photo is with strong sunlight, bottom left is just regular indoor natural light, bottom right is with the cell phone flash.  Green beads are nephrite, colored beads are jadeite, and FP is opaque jadeite.


----------



## LunaDoo

Junkenpo said:


> Hello and welcome!  One of the things about jade pictures and the internet, is that they very often pull out colors that aren't as noticeable to the eye in real life.  I notice this especially strongly with lavender.  I have a very pale lavender bangle that looks mostly white/gray, with just the slightest hint of color, but in photographs combined with some types of lighting, it can look much more purple.
> 
> Nothing jumps out particularly, but it's good you'll be able to see it in person. I like that second picture...very soothing colors.   Listen to its chime, take it out into daylight to see how it changes color, look at its grains, look for heavy/cool in the hand. Check for a comfortable fit.  Check the return policy, make sure you can return it in the event you decide to have it tested by a reputable company and it comes back as treated.


Junkenpo! Thanks for replying. This is kind of a neighbor to neighbor thing-- so we are meeting somewhere public nearby. She can't drive far because of recent medical stuff, but I didn't want to meet at her house (we don't know each other). I doubt I could return it if not real/not grade A. I guess I'll know more when I see it! What should I bring to test the chime? I would love to do a SG, but it would be a bit too attention-getting in public!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

LunaDoo said:


> Hi Jadies, I've been a very long time lurker, and I feel like I know you all already! I have learned so much about jade by following the various incarnations of this thread. I have a chance to buy a bangle from a private seller who purchased it in China a few years ago. She does not have any info about it, but was told the store was a reputable one (Duo Yun Xuan in Shanghai, I believe). The box says it's from the "Duo Yun Xuan Jade A Collection" but that could mean anything. It would not be an expensive purchase, but I am not really interested unless it is actually Grade A jadeite or nephrite. Here are pictures that the seller sent me--  I will be able to see it in person, and examine it with a loupe at least. Advice?? (It's not pinkish, just white/green, I don't know why it looks that way posted here.)
> View attachment 3741788
> View attachment 3741789



Welcome LunaDoo! Let us know how the meeting goes and if you get the bangle. It looks pretty. I like that darker green swirl on it. From the first pic I thought it was a princess but in the second pic I see it's a d shape. As for the colours JKP is right - it's often difficult to get the most accurate colour and even level of translucency from pictures alone so I'm glad you have a chance to see it in real life. Keep us posted!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Kindness3 said:


> Lovely shade of aqua blue



Beautiful bangle Kindess and I like how you dram your pictures


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Here's my jade for today... First Princess and my favorite bead bracelets.  Top photo is with strong sunlight, bottom left is just regular indoor natural light, bottom right is with the cell phone flash.  Green beads are nephrite, colored beads are jadeite, and FP is opaque jadeite.



I need a chubby princess lol! I always love your your Jade pieces JKP. [emoji8]


----------



## Jadevirgin

Hello lovely people, I just wanted to share the hinged nephrite bangle I got the other day, which i wear next to my Fitbit. These hinged spinach green nephrite bangles are pretty common, and it wasn't expensive, but this one has some translucency and nice patterning. I wish I could wear a solid bangle on my left wrist, but arthritis at the base of my thumb, the site of an old injury, means I can't get the correct size for my wrist over my hand.
I also got a vintage twisted silver Thai bangle to buffer my other two bangles. The mottled one is my Unijade jadeite. I still think the pale one may be nephrite. It's taken a lot of knocks and not a mark on it. Not sure serpentine is that tough. Whatever, I love it. Not easy photographing your own wrist! Especially with your non dominant hand.
I'm gradually reading through this massive thread, and am enjoying looking at everyone's beautiful jade. I have a longing for a lavender bangle but, since i tend to wear the same jewellery for months or years, I really need more wrists!
Thank you for looking, and I'm so enjoying all your pics and comments, especially about the energies of jade. I've worked with crystals and gemstones for 27 years, so it's a subject that never ceases to intrigue and fascinate me.


----------



## LunaDoo

Well, boo. The lady selling the bangle that I was interested in has decided to keep it, as it is the last souvenir of her trip to China. I guess it was not meant for me! She did say that she would let me know if she changes her mind.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jadevirgin said:


> Hello lovely people, I just wanted to share the hinged nephrite bangle I got the other day, which i wear next to my Fitbit. These hinged spinach green nephrite bangles are pretty common, and it wasn't expensive, but this one has some translucency and nice patterning. I wish I could wear a solid bangle on my left wrist, but arthritis at the base of my thumb, the site of an old injury, means I can't get the correct size for my wrist over my hand.
> I also got a vintage twisted silver Thai bangle to buffer my other two bangles. The mottled one is my Unijade jadeite. I still think the pale one may be nephrite. It's taken a lot of knocks and not a mark on it. Not sure serpentine is that tough. Whatever, I love it. Not easy photographing your own wrist! Especially with your non dominant hand.
> I'm gradually reading through this massive thread, and am enjoying looking at everyone's beautiful jade. I have a longing for a lavender bangle but, since i tend to wear the same jewellery for months or years, I really need more wrists!
> Thank you for looking, and I'm so enjoying all your pics and comments, especially about the energies of jade. I've worked with crystals and gemstones for 27 years, so it's a subject that never ceases to intrigue and fascinate me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742348
> View attachment 3742349
> View attachment 3742350



Thanks for share your lovelies JV [emoji3] I like how you stack them. I agree gemstones and especially Jade is so Interesting and uniquely beautiful. I really like your mottled bangle with its cool pattern that I'm sure revels something new whenever you look at it. [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

LunaDoo said:


> Well, boo. The lady selling the bangle that I was interested in has decided to keep it, as it is the last souvenir of her trip to China. I guess it was not meant for me! She did say that she would let me know if she changes her mind.



Oh no sorry to hear this LunaDoo. Maybe it was not meant to be but there will be a special bangle out there for you. Believe in the Jade karma. [emoji4]


----------



## Jadevirgin

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thanks for share your lovelies JV [emoji3] I like how you stack them. I agree gemstones and especially Jade is so Interesting and uniquely beautiful. I really like your mottled bangle with its cool pattern that I'm sure revels something new whenever you look at it. [emoji4]



Thank you Yes, I love every turn of it as it moves round on my wrist, showing white, then green, then earthy brown. I need more money and more arms! Lol


----------



## Jadevirgin

I just posted this on the reutable jade sellers list, but it seems slow, so is it ok to post here as well? Some of you may  have had a similar experience. If it's not ok, I will delete:
Hi All, has anyone had any luck getting comeback from Ying Yu Jade? In ignorance, I bought two bangles from them recently, one supposedly "river jade" and one supposed to be nephrite. Neither of them are jade. The nephrite one scratches easily and looks like serpentine, also looks nothing like the photo. The other looks like agate. The one that looks like agate has a very badly repaired line that has been filled with epoxy. I live in the UK, so I think it would be difficult to claim against her. After receiving the bangles, I searched for reviews and found all the fraud complaints against her. I have lost a lot of money, and am now stuck with te bangles as i dont want to cheat somebody else, and they are worth little sold for what they really are.


----------



## Jadevirgin

What do you ladies think of these? And is this a reputable seller. I really would love a lavender bangle, but wonder if this is too cheap to be genuine.
https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/498503757/grade-a-green-lavender-jadeite-jade?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=lavender jade bangle&ref=sr_gallery_13

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/519901143/58mm-k-359-lavenderlight-green-a-grade?ref=related-8


----------



## Jadevirgin

Jadevirgin said:


> What do you ladies think of these? And is this a reputable seller. I really would love a lavender bangle, but wonder if this is too cheap to be genuine.
> https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/498503757/grade-a-green-lavender-jadeite-jade?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=lavender jade bangle&ref=sr_gallery_13
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/519901143/58mm-k-359-lavenderlight-green-a-grade?ref=related-8


Regarding this message, I have contacted the seller about the first bangle, which Im very drawn to. He assures me it is totally untreated grade A jadeite. If someone knows if he's an ok seller, please could you let me know, as Im very keen to buy the bangle.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jadevirgin said:


> I just posted this on the reutable jade sellers list, but it seems slow, so is it ok to post here as well? Some of you may  have had a similar experience. If it's not ok, I will delete:
> Hi All, has anyone had any luck getting comeback from Ying Yu Jade? In ignorance, I bought two bangles from them recently, one supposedly "river jade" and one supposed to be nephrite. Neither of them are jade. The nephrite one scratches easily and looks like serpentine, also looks nothing like the photo. The other looks like agate. The one that looks like agate has a very badly repaired line that has been filled with epoxy. I live in the UK, so I think it would be difficult to claim against her. After receiving the bangles, I searched for reviews and found all the fraud complaints against her. I have lost a lot of money, and am now stuck with te bangles as i dont want to cheat somebody else, and they are worth little sold for what they really are.



I'm sorry to hear this JV. It is such a shame that there are dishonest sellers out there selling Jade. Hopefully you can get your money back but if not, the bad Jade karma is on her.


----------



## Jadevirgin

2boys_jademommy said:


> I'm sorry to hear this JV. It is such a shame that there are dishonest sellers out there selling Jade. Hopefully you can get your money back but if not, the bad Jade karma is on her.


Thanks JM. Well, I was green. I think most people probably make mistakes with jade before hitting on the right ones. Any thoughts about the lavender bangle on Etsy? The Maithong jewellery one please?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jadevirgin said:


> Thanks JM. Well, I was green. I think most people probably make mistakes with jade before hitting on the right ones. Any thoughts about the lavender bangle on Etsy? The Maithong jewellery one please?



It's true. Most of us have either been down right tricked or in my case paid more than what it's worth. 
Which bangle?  They are both from Maithing and both have lavender in them...maybe I'm missing something but let me know which one


----------



## Jadevirgin

2boys_jademommy said:


> It's true. Most of us have either been down right tricked or in my case paid more than what it's worth.
> Which bangle?  They are both from Maithing and both have lavender in them...maybe I'm missing something but let me know which one


Ah, sorry. The first one. It really draws me. https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/498503757/grade-a-green-lavender-jadeite-jade
It isnt as lavender coloured as the other, but I really like it


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi Jadies!

I'm enjoying a quiet sunday evening and popped in to say hi.  

Jadevirgin: again, nothing that sets off any alarms,  but again, you never know unless you can see it yourself and/or get it tested. Something to consider...if size is an issue,  you could also get an inexpensive jade bangle and have a jeweler hinge it.  Some of the jadies here have had luck with custom work with churkworkshop on Etsy.


----------



## Junkenpo

Here's Smoke saying Aloha to all!


----------



## Jadevirgin

Junkenpo said:


> Hi Jadies!
> 
> I'm enjoying a quiet sunday evening and popped in to say hi.
> 
> Jadevirgin: again, nothing that sets off any alarms,  but again, you never know unless you can see it yourself and/or get it tested. Something to consider...if size is an issue,  you could also get an inexpensive jade bangle and have a jeweler hinge it.  Some of the jadies here have had luck with custom work with churkworkshop on Etsy.



Thank you for your kind help,  Junkenpo. I'm glad it doesn't look suspicious to you. I'm in the UK, so it would become expensive sending something to the US for modification. I would pay customs and VAT on the item twice as well! Not many jewellers here do that kind of work. 
I would prefer a solid bangle but can't get the correct size over my left wrist because of injury to that hand - the hand is too wide for the wrist now, so if i can get a bangle on, it slops around and hits my hand painfully. 
I think I will go ahead and purchase this bangle. I'm very drawn to it.  My cards say it would be a good purchase too. Also I will be paying by Paypal so will be covered if it turns out to be fake. The seller assures me all her jade is untreated.
Once again ladies, thank you for your advice. You are a mine of information and experience.


----------



## udalrike

Hello Jadevirgin!
I bought my last bangle from Maithong too and I am VERY pleased with it.
Good choice, I would say!!


----------



## fanofjadeite

HELLO, Uli


----------



## Jadevirgin

udalrike said:


> Hello Jadevirgin!
> I bought my last bangle from Maithong too and I am VERY pleased with it.
> Good choice, I would say!!


Oh, thank you so much. That's exactly what I wanted to hear!


----------



## Jadevirgin

Junkenpo said:


> Here's Smoke saying Aloha to all!


I love love love the colour of this against your skin tone!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jadevirgin said:


> Ah, sorry. The first one. It really draws me. https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/498503757/grade-a-green-lavender-jadeite-jade
> It isnt as lavender coloured as the other, but I really like it



JV I think the bangle looks great and does not set off any alarm bells for me either but the only way to truly know is testing. I like that the bangle has broken ice and the lavender is more cool / grey toned. Do you think you will get it?
edit - just read that you have decided to go for it  I'm excited for you - please post pics when you receive it!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Here's Smoke saying Aloha to all!


Aloha nani JKP and Smoke! - I hope this makes sense lol!


----------



## Jadevirgin

2boys_jademommy said:


> JV I think the bangle looks great and does not set off any alarm bells for me either but the only way to truly know is testing. I like that the bangle has broken ice and the lavender is more cool / grey toned. Do you think you will get it?
> edit - just read that you have decided to go for it  I'm excited for you - please post pics when you receive it!


Thank you jademommy. Yes, for some reason I preferred it to the other hinged lavender one - the colour on that was more striking, yet the one I've gone for is the one that called to me. I certainly will post pics. Very excited. But, having just read on this thread about how the jade is mined, I might go for vintage in future!


----------



## teagansmum

Hello ladies! I hope everyone is well. I'm so. enjoying all the pretty jade you are posting! This is my newest addition, although a lovely lady sent me some beauties I'll post soon.  This one arrived yesterday and took months to get to me. I had given up on its arrival thinking the seller decided not to send.


----------



## teagansmum

Both are from a very, very dear friend. The minty green one is a sister bangle that I cherish so much.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> Both are from a very, very dear friend. The minty green one is a sister bangle that I cherish so much.



Hi Tea! Your new bangle is gorgeous - I love it! The green bangle on the left is your new one right? It looks so different under different lighting. It almost reminds me of an animal print. The bangle on the right has interesting colours which I'm sure can be a chameleon too.


----------



## Jadevirgin

teagansmum said:


> Both are from a very, very dear friend. The minty green one is a sister bangle that I cherish so much.
> QUOTE]
> How beautiful. I love the chunkiness of your bangles. If I wore something that big, they would be enormous on my wrist, as my wrists are so skinny in relation to the base of my hands. I love the colours in all your bangles.


----------



## teagansmum

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Tea! Your new bangle is gorgeous - I love it! The green bangle on the left is your new one right? It looks so different under different lighting. It almost reminds me of an animal print. The bangle on the right has interesting colours which I'm sure can be a chameleon too.


Hi 2boys!!! The first photo is all the same bangle and my second photo post is of 2 bangles. The one on the left is the same bangle on the right side. Yes, the colors change so much in different light. The bangle on the far right also changes colors. It sometimes looks green and sometimes milky Brown.  That's what I love most about jade. So mysterious.


----------



## Jadevirgin

On the subject of colour change in jade - and I know this has come up from time to time through reading this thread...and I'm not just referring to different lighting - I've seen this myself very much. One striking example was when I bid for a spinach nephrite bangle on eBay. These are very common, lots on eBay and Etsy, both hinged and whole. I got it for £11, which is probably about $9 with the current devaluation of the £. When it arrived I saw it had a bad crack that had probably been mended, and it was so dark as to be almost black, with no variations. Now I know cracked or broken jade is supposed to be bad luck, but i wanted to heal and help it. The first thing I did was wave it around in incense - the sort that needs a charcoal block; this is a very good way to cleanse gem stones and crystals. I know jade is not supposed to hold negative energies, but it felt sad. Almost immediately the colour lightened. The seller had sized it wrongly, so it was quite a bit too big for me. But a friend arrived just as I was finishing cleansing the jade. I asked her to try it on, it fitted perfectly, so I gave it to her. Next time I saw her, the bangle was much lighter, with a lot of darker and lighter patches. We see each other weekly, and I've watched the bangle change over time. It is now a lively mid to dark green, with olive and deeper green areas and creamish and black patches. She wears it all the time, so you could claim that the colour is washing out, but I saw for myself how it lit up and lightened as she wore it when she first put it on. And this is the sort of dark green nephrite which tends not to be treated or to be very valuable, the kind they made a lot of bangles from in the 70s and 80s. Ive seen my own bangles get more intense and somehow hold the light more when worn.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

JV - that's fascinating. Do you have pics? That really sounds like a dramatic change. My Jade pieces have never changed colour from what I can tell but they do get slightly more translucent. My dad however has been wearing a Jade pendant for years and it has become a brighter vivid green. Also the green has spread and so now it is predominantly green. It may have to do with different chemistry on our skin. Who knows? So interesting though.


----------



## Jadevirgin

2boys_jademommy said:


> JV - that's fascinating. Do you have pics? That really sounds like a dramatic change. My Jade pieces have never changed colour from what I can tell but they do get slightly more translucent. My dad however has been wearing a Jade pendant for years and it has become a brighter vivid green. Also the green has spread and so now it is predominantly green. It may have to do with different chemistry on our skin. Who knows? So interesting though.



Jademommy, I will try to find the ebay pic and take a photo when next she comes to see me, I understand what you are saying, but that wouldn't explain how the bangle lightened just by passing it through incense, with the intention of cleansing it. If your jade hasnt changed, it's probable that it was clean of anything negative when it came to you. Ive stopped wearing my own spinach nephrite bangle, as it felt as if it has done what it needed balancing and energising me for now, so it will be interesting to see if it goes duller again. Ive ceratinly seen quatz crystals go cloudy and dull when used for cleansing someone, and then regain their clarity and sparkle when they are cleansed themselves. Who knows what the explanation is. I think some things are intangilble.


----------



## Junkenpo

So neat to talk about jade energies... I'm not usually superstitious or spiritual, but I definitely wait for the  "okay, yes" feeling when I choose my jade for the day, and Smoke has always felt good since the day I decided to wear her 24/7.   None of my jade has had any stand out energy except the black carved with the bat.  I named her Ope`ape`a; she had an angry feeling when I first got her, that cleared when paired with Leaf. After that, it was pretty neutral, with an occasional protective sense.  None of my jade has changed colors that I've noticed, except to look more glossy with wear.   I'm trying to slow down my collecting and rotate what I have more now, but jade is so addictive!

Yesterday's jade: Monkey pendant, clip earrings, nephrite beads, Ming's pinky ring. It was evening, so the light was low... nephrite beads look super dark!


----------



## Jadevirgin

Junkenpo said:


> So neat to talk about jade energies... I'm not usually superstitious or spiritual, but I definitely wait for the  "okay, yes" feeling when I choose my jade for the day, and Smoke has always felt good since the day I decided to wear her 24/7.   None of my jade has had any stand out energy except the black carved with the bat.  I named her Ope`ape`a; she had an angry feeling when I first got her, that cleared when paired with Leaf. After that, it was pretty neutral, with an occasional protective sense.  None of my jade has changed colors that I've noticed, except to look more glossy with wear.



Junkenpo, it looks as if you are very receptive to jade energies. It sounds as if Leaf cleared the negativity from your black bangle, which is, I think, what it is supposed to do for us, I mean deflect bad energies. 
I love your nephrite beads. So deep and lustrous. Love the ring too, really elegant and simple in design.


----------



## Jadevirgin

Something that's puzzling me. In my avatar are the two bangles I wear all the time. The pale one was bought on ebay  as vintage jade, but who knows. This one is always very cool to the touch. The mottled one next to it is the jadeite one I bought from Unijade, and this is a lot warmer to feel. There are question marks over whether the pale one is jade, and yet it's the colder feeling of the two. Any thoughts please anyone?


----------



## Kindness3

I read that very good quality jade stays cold doesn't hold your body heat . Love your information on stones


----------



## LunaDoo

Q for all: I'm on the hunt for an inexpensive first bangle, since the owner of the local one decided to keep it. I measure as a 60mm generally and can take that on and off. How small can I go from that? Could I possibly wear a 57-59 without it being a permanent bangle? I already wear a lot of silver/gold bangles 24/7 with a watch when awake. I'm drawn to the thinner Jades because I think a wide one will take up too much room. The ones I like seem to be a "flattened" princess or slightly oval cross section princess. Any eBay sellers that I should avoid?


----------



## Kindness3

teagansmum said:


> Both are from a very, very dear friend. The minty green one is a sister bangle that I cherish so much.


Love your jades bangles


----------



## Kindness3

teagansmum said:


> Hello ladies! I hope everyone is well. I'm so. enjoying all the pretty jade you are posting! This is my newest addition, although a lovely lady sent me some beauties I'll post soon.  This one arrived yesterday and took months to get to me. I had given up on its arrival thinking the seller decided not to send.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

LunaDoo said:


> Q for all: I'm on the hunt for an inexpensive first bangle, since the owner of the local one decided to keep it. I measure as a 60mm generally and can take that on and off. How small can I go from that? Could I possibly wear a 57-59 without it being a permanent bangle? I already wear a lot of silver/gold bangles 24/7 with a watch when awake. I'm drawn to the thinner Jades because I think a wide one will take up too much room. The ones I like seem to be a "flattened" princess or slightly oval cross section princess. Any eBay sellers that I should avoid?



Does 60 mm go on and off fairly easily without soap? If so I am guessing you can wear 57-59 fairly easily with soap. The thinner bangles that you prefer should go in more easily so 57mm should be fine. If you can, try on some bangles for size to be sure.


----------



## LunaDoo

2boys_jademommy said:


> Does 60 mm go on and off fairly easily without soap? If so I am guessing you can wear 57-59 fairly easily with soap. The thinner bangles that you prefer should go in more easily so 57mm should be fine. If you can, try on some bangles for size to be sure.


Yup, can do 60mm pretty easily without soap/lotion. Thanks for the advice! I'm guessing the jadeite ones would be easier to put on than a metal bangle.


----------



## LunaDoo

Anyone have experience with "estheticinstincts" on eBay? They seem to have a small range of inexpensive Grade A Jade-- (mainly bangles/rings) with 100% positive feedback. Looks like a number of things have different types of blemishes, etc. but they do mention the issues in the description. I was a bit concerned about the low prices, but they assured me that what I bought is "type A" and not bleached, dyed or polymerized. Noted no damage, cracks, etc but just "natural inclusions" which are visible in the photos. Also have free returns within 30 days of receiving item. I'll update in a few weeks when I receive the bangle-- also hope it fits!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

I don't know anything about this seller but am exited to see your bangle when it arrives! The price of Jade can range crazily and just because it is inexpensive does not necessarily mean it is not real. Blemishes and other traits which are deemed less desirable will lower the price.... but hey one can call it a blemish while another sees it as a beauty mark


----------



## LunaDoo

2boys_jademommy said:


> I don't know anything about this seller but am exited to see your bangle when it arrives! The price of Jade can range crazily and just because it is inexpensive does not necessarily mean it is not real. Blemishes and other traits which are deemed less desirable will lower the price.... but hey one can call it a blemish while another sees it as a beauty mark


I'm excited, too! The not so pretty brownish patch on an otherwise lovely green/white also indicate that it's unadulterated, I would guess.  Hope the fact that's it's thin doesn't make it overly delicate (between 7-8mm width/height).


----------



## Kindness3

Certified Grade A Jadeite bangle .Thank you for letting me share my special bangle.


----------



## Junkenpo

LunaDoo said:


> Anyone have experience with "estheticinstincts" on eBay? They seem to have a small range of inexpensive Grade A Jade-- (mainly bangles/rings) with 100% positive feedback. Looks like a number of things have different types of blemishes, etc. but they do mention the issues in the description. I was a bit concerned about the low prices, but they assured me that what I bought is "type A" and not bleached, dyed or polymerized. Noted no damage, cracks, etc but just "natural inclusions" which are visible in the photos. Also have free returns within 30 days of receiving item. I'll update in a few weeks when I receive the bangle-- also hope it fits!





2boys_jademommy said:


> I don't know anything about this seller but am exited to see your bangle when it arrives! The price of Jade can range crazily and just because it is inexpensive does not necessarily mean it is not real. Blemishes and other traits which are deemed less desirable will lower the price.... but hey one can call it a blemish while another sees it as a beauty mark



Lunadoo: I'll echo 2boys... no experiences with this seller, but I will definitely look forward to your report!   Photos of the bangles seem nice... yes, lots of surface imperfections and what looks to be internal stone lines with some that are surface reaching, but lots of pretty patterning and colors.  At those prices, it could be hit or miss.  I have DW, who is all over flaws and internal stone lines, but is strong and I find to be comfortable to wear. From another seller, I got my DS a bangle which was great and then ordered a second, which broke almost immediately - same price range as the first. 

  I really like the colors on this one. Too bad it is not my size, otherwise I would be very tempted!


----------



## Junkenpo

Kindness3 said:


> Certified Grade A Jadeite bangle .Thank you for letting me share my special bangle.



Kindess3, what a lovely bangle!  Is it a princess shape?  How long have you had it & how often do you wear it?


----------



## Kindness3

Junkenpo said:


> Lunadoo: I'll echo 2boys... no experiences with this seller, but I will definitely look forward to your report!   Photos of the bangles seem nice... yes, lots of surface imperfections and what looks to be internal stone lines with some that are surface reaching, but lots of pretty patterning and colors.  At those prices, it could be hit or miss.  I have DW, who is all over flaws and internal stone lines, but is strong and I find to be comfortable to wear. From another seller, I got my DS a bangle which was great and then ordered a second, which broke almost immediately - same price range as the first.
> 
> I really like the colors on this one. Too bad it is not my size, otherwise I would be very tempted!


Very nice piece lovely colors too


----------



## Kindness3

Junkenpo said:


> Kindess3, what a lovely bangle!  Is it a princess shape?  How long have you had it & how often do you wear it?


Yes it is princess shape. Thank u so much. I've had it couple years. It's the only one I have .I've been wearing since I got it. But  after lurking on  the blog .makes me want to get another one.


----------



## Jadevirgin

LunaDoo said:


> Anyone have experience with "estheticinstincts" on eBay? They seem to have a small range of inexpensive Grade A Jade-- (mainly bangles/rings) with 100% positive feedback. Looks like a number of things have different types of blemishes, etc. but they do mention the issues in the description. I was a bit concerned about the low prices, but they assured me that what I bought is "type A" and not bleached, dyed or polymerized. Noted no damage, cracks, etc but just "natural inclusions" which are visible in the photos. Also have free returns within 30 days of receiving item. I'll update in a few weeks when I receive the bangle-- also hope it fits!



Wow, if these are genuine, the prices are amazing. I thought I'd done well with my purchases from Unijade and Maithong, but these are incredible.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Kindness3 said:


> Certified Grade A Jadeite bangle .Thank you for letting me share my special bangle.



I love the pale blue colour of your bangle. It's very soft and of course I love the process shape. [emoji4]


----------



## LunaDoo

Jadevirgin said:


> Wow, if these are genuine, the prices are amazing. I thought I'd done well with my purchases from Unijade and Maithong, but these are incredible.


Looked up "Maithong" on eBay and got "man thong" instead! 
What is their eBay name?


----------



## Jadevirgin

LunaDoo said:


> Looked up "Maithong" on eBay and got "man thong" instead!
> What is their eBay name?


Lol I dont think they are on ebay. Here is the Etsy link for them:
https://www.etsy.com/uk/shop/MaithongJewelry?ref=listing-shop2-all-items-count#items


----------



## udalrike

What I wear these days:


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> What I wear these days:
> View attachment 3751081
> View attachment 3751083



What's better than a gorgeous stack? Two gorgeous stacks Love them both Uli!!


----------



## cdtracing

udalrike said:


> What I wear these days:
> View attachment 3751081
> View attachment 3751083


Udalrike, those are such cool stacks!!!


----------



## Jadevirgin

udalrike said:


> What I wear these days:
> View attachment 3751081
> View attachment 3751083


I really like your bangles udalrike. Interesting tattoo. Is it hand tapped work?


----------



## Junkenpo

Morning jadies!  

So I impulse purchased a bangle ... a little more than I wanted to spend, and now I'm not sure I'm going to keep it.  I'm having trouble deciding if I believe it is Grade A. I have about 1.5 more weeks for a return. I was taking a chance, seller makes no claim of grade & sells estate jewelry and sometimes jade... which look to be a mix of grade A and treated. From the seller pics, I thought it would be more like my First Princess and on the opaque side.  It's a lot more translucent than I was expecting.

The good: Specific gravity checks out, it doesn't fluoresce under UV, it's cold to the touch.  The Concerns:  under a loupe, you can see lots of pits... I can't tell if it's due to age as it is pre-owned they don't look linked up and spiderwebby (maybe?) and it doesn't have a nice chime. Although.... my Lippy and Baby Princess don't chime either and I'm sure they are grade A.  I just feel like for it's appearance, it should have a chime and I don't yet see any stone lines that might account for lack of chime. 

Do any of you have smaller, thinner Grade A princesses without high ringing chimes? 

Pics: 
outdoor sunlight





indoor sunlight near a window; with a baby bangle - very similar coloring


----------



## LunaDoo

Junkenpo said:


> Morning jadies!
> 
> So I impulse purchased a bangle ... a little more than I wanted to spend, and now I'm not sure I'm going to keep it.  I'm having trouble deciding if I believe it is Grade A. I have about 1.5 more weeks for a return. I was taking a chance, seller makes no claim of grade & sells estate jewelry and sometimes jade... which look to be a mix of grade A and treated. From the seller pics, I thought it would be more like my First Princess and on the opaque side.  It's a lot more translucent than I was expecting.
> 
> The good: Specific gravity checks out, it doesn't fluoresce under UV, it's cold to the touch.  The Concerns:  under a loupe, you can see lots of pits... I can't tell if it's due to age as it is pre-owned they don't look linked up and spiderwebby (maybe?) and it doesn't have a nice chime. Although.... my Lippy and Baby Princess don't chime either and I'm sure they are grade A.  I just feel like for it's appearance, it should have a chime and I don't yet see any stone lines that might account for lack of chime.
> 
> Do any of you have smaller, thinner Grade A princesses without high ringing chimes?
> 
> Pics:
> outdoor sunlight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indoor sunlight near a window; with a baby bangle - very similar coloring


It's lovely! Amazing how different the colors of Jade are in various types of lighting.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Morning jadies!
> 
> So I impulse purchased a bangle ... a little more than I wanted to spend, and now I'm not sure I'm going to keep it.  I'm having trouble deciding if I believe it is Grade A. I have about 1.5 more weeks for a return. I was taking a chance, seller makes no claim of grade & sells estate jewelry and sometimes jade... which look to be a mix of grade A and treated. From the seller pics, I thought it would be more like my First Princess and on the opaque side.  It's a lot more translucent than I was expecting.
> 
> The good: Specific gravity checks out, it doesn't fluoresce under UV, it's cold to the touch.  The Concerns:  under a loupe, you can see lots of pits... I can't tell if it's due to age as it is pre-owned they don't look linked up and spiderwebby (maybe?) and it doesn't have a nice chime. Although.... my Lippy and Baby Princess don't chime either and I'm sure they are grade A.  I just feel like for it's appearance, it should have a chime and I don't yet see any stone lines that might account for lack of chime.
> 
> Do any of you have smaller, thinner Grade A princesses without high ringing chimes?
> 
> Pics:
> outdoor sunlight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indoor sunlight near a window; with a baby bangle - very similar coloring


Hi JKP your new bangle reminds me of one of the first bangles I bought. It's pale minty green with two tiny brighter green spots. I like it but I rarely wear it. I just quickly took a couple of pics. Mine did not come with a certificate but I purchased it from a store and the owner is a gemologist. She wrote on the receipt that it was guaranteed to be grade A or money back. I felt I paid a fair price as the quality on mine is just ok. There is chime but I am not too good at telling how "good" the chime is but it is a chime. 
Do you think you will keep yours?  You have a week so maybe wear it around the house and see how it feels and if it has a positive energy with you..


----------



## Junkenpo

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi JKP your new bangle reminds me of one of the first bangles I bought. It's pale minty green with two tiny brighter green spots. I like it but I rarely wear it. I just quickly took a couple of pics. Mine did not come with a certificate but I purchased it from a store and the owner is a gemologist. She wrote on the receipt that it was guaranteed to be grade A or money back. I felt I paid a fair price as the quality on mine is just ok. There is chime but I am not too good at telling how "good" the chime is but it is a chime.
> Do you think you will keep yours?  You have a week so maybe wear it around the house and see how it feels and if it has a positive energy with you..



Ah!  Your bangle looks lovely.  You're right, they do look very close in style.  I'm thinking I'll hold onto it till Friday and then make a decision.  The lack of chime with this bangle is what bothers me the most, followed by the green spots.  The green looks more diffuse than what I'm used to seeing compared to the how fat the grain pattern is and how translucent it is. In the absence of visible stone lines, the lack of chime is disconcerting for me.


----------



## Junkenpo

Also... have you all seen that article going around about the tourist lady breaking a jade bangle and fainting? I can't even imagine how terrible that would be. 


http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-40429040


----------



## Toto too

Junkenpo said:


> Also... have you all seen that article going around about the tourist lady breaking a jade bangle and fainting? I can't even imagine how terrible that would be.
> 
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-40429040


I can't even imagine.  That's why you ask the price BEFORE you try it on!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Ah!  Your bangle looks lovely.  You're right, they do look very close in style.  I'm thinking I'll hold onto it till Friday and then make a decision.  The lack of chime with this bangle is what bothers me the most, followed by the green spots.  The green looks more diffuse than what I'm used to seeing compared to the how fat the grain pattern is and how translucent it is. In the absence of visible stone lines, the lack of chime is disconcerting for me.



That's a good plan - wait and see if your feelings towards the bangle changes. 
If I could turn back time I probably would not have bought my bangle because I do not wear it often. It has a lot of cotton in it which bothers me a little. 
Good luck with your decision JKP


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Also... have you all seen that article going around about the tourist lady breaking a jade bangle and fainting? I can't even imagine how terrible that would be.
> 
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-40429040



Oh my goodness.... will be interesting to see how this gets resolved. It was an honest mistake and yet the owner should not be out the money. The Jade in the bangle is stunning. Hopefully some generous, rich person will read the news, take pity on both parties and pay for the bangle. They could in turn make something pretty like earrings or a pendant from it.


----------



## Jademan

Junkenpo said:


> Also... have you all seen that article going around about the tourist lady breaking a jade bangle and fainting? I can't even imagine how terrible that would be.
> 
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-40429040




I dropped hundreds of jades pieces through my jade making career. On concrete, tile, another rocks, etsetra. This cant happened with good jade. Jade was used to make swords and AXES! Bastards overheated the stone to enhance it color or soaked it in polymers to make the existing cracks invisible.  Or most probably - both.
Eh, people this day are so used to pay for a shiny lifeless husks instead of a real stone...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jademan said:


> I dropped hundreds of jades pieces through my jade making career. On concrete, tile, another rocks, etsetra. This cant happened with good jade. Jade was used to make swords and AXES! Bastards overheated the stone to enhance it color or soaked it in polymers to make the existing cracks invisible.  Or most probably - both.
> Eh, people this day are so used to pay for a shiny lifeless husks instead of a real stone...



Jademan you make a valid point - before anyone pays for anything they should make sure the Jade is grade A and worth the price tag. If it is not grade A, the customer has a good case to not pay that exorbitant amount. BUT if it is grade A it gets dicey because the owner can put whatever price tag they want. If anyone knows the outcome of he story please share


----------



## Jademan

2boys_jademommy said:


> Jademan you make a valid point - before anyone pays for anything they should make sure the Jade is grade A and worth the price tag. If it is not grade A, the customer has a good case to not pay that exorbitant amount. BUT if it is grade A it gets dicey because the owner can put whatever price tag they want. If anyone knows the outcome of he story please share



I am mad on so many levels. God jade will not break but why risk a dent? Responsible seller will choose linoleum or wooden flooring for his shop, this people just dont love they stones nor do they care about they visitors.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Waiting for a table for dim sum and took a couple of pictures of my ring. I've been wearing it almost everyday.


----------



## cdtracing

Junkenpo said:


> Also... have you all seen that article going around about the tourist lady breaking a jade bangle and fainting? I can't even imagine how terrible that would be.
> 
> That's awful!   I probably would have had a heart attack!!
> 
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-40429040


----------



## cdtracing

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3751912
> View attachment 3751913
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for a table for dim sum and took a couple of pictures of my ring. I've been wearing it almost everyday.


Your ring is beautiful, 2boys!!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

cdtracing said:


> Your ring is beautiful, 2boys!!!


Thank you Cdtracing! It was an online purchase and I'm very happy with it


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

One more picture...for those with lavender Jade do you find yhst it has a difference translucence from green Jade? I've seen it described as being more sugary. In this picture though I can see some translucence.


----------



## Siupao

Hi jade ladies,
Since it is a long weekend here and I've some free time I took my jade bangles out and did specific gravity test on them.

Two came out funny. The whitish bangle specific gravity is 3.15 and the black one came out 3.6. Can the specific gravity range so widely for jadeite? I believe that glass or concrete SG is 3.15 as well?


----------



## Zainah

Hello everyone! I have loved browsing parts of this thread and admiring everyone's jade bangles, encouraging me to join the forum! I'm a complete beginner to jade, and recently I purchased a bangle. I would love to know what you think... I adore its vibrancy but do you reckon it's colour treated? I hope you don't mind me sharing!


----------



## fanofjadeite

Zainah said:


> Hello everyone! I have loved browsing parts of this thread and admiring everyone's jade bangles, encouraging me to join the forum! I'm a complete beginner to jade, and recently I purchased a bangle. I would love to know what you think... I adore its vibrancy but do you reckon it's colour treated? I hope you don't mind me sharing!


welcome to the jade thread, zainah  that bangle is not jade. it is agate. and judging from the pic, it is color treated agate.


----------



## Zainah

fanofjadeite said:


> welcome to the jade thread, zainah  that bangle is not jade. it is agate. and judging from the pic, it is color treated agate.


Thank you for your helpful response! If it's not too much trouble, what are the signs that indicate colour treatment in agate? I'm still happy with my bangle and love it.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Zainah said:


> Thank you for your helpful response! If it's not too much trouble, what are the signs that indicate colour treatment in agate? I'm still happy with my bangle and love it.


It's awesome that you love your bangle  
I will also agree that it is not jade and that it's probably some form of agate. While jade comes in red, white and green it is not as vibrant as that. When you spend a lot of time looking online and in real life pieces of jade you get a fairly good sense if it is treated or not. Having said that unfortunately they are getting very good at sneaking in colour treatment. 
Enjoy wearing your bright beautiful bangle Zainah!!


----------



## Zainah

2boys_jademommy said:


> It's awesome that you love your bangle
> I will also agree that it is not jade and that it's probably some form of agate. While jade comes in red, white and green it is not as vibrant as that. When you spend a lot of time looking online and in real life pieces of jade you get a fairly good sense if it is treated or not. Having said that unfortunately they are getting very good at sneaking in colour treatment.
> Enjoy wearing your bright beautiful bangle Zainah!!



Thank you for your kind words! I'm unsurprised it is agate considering the price I paid, comparing with jade bangles. But the colours suit my skintone nicely (I think) so I'm happy


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, 2boys, cd tracing and jadevirgin!
Great lavender ring, 2boys!
Cd tracing, I read that you have some pendants from gojade. Can you show them , please?
I myself have a few from them too. I am VERY content.
Jadevirgin, it is a "normal" tattoo.


----------



## Kindness3

Beautiful sunny Thursday morning


----------



## Kindness3

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3752071
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more picture...for those with lavender Jade do you find yhst it has a difference translucence from green Jade? I've seen it described as being more sugary. In this picture though I can see some translucence.


Love your ring looks so beautiful on your hand


----------



## Jadevirgin

Kindness3 said:


> Beautiful sunny Thursday morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3754849


Yummy colour Kindness3


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Kindness3 said:


> Beautiful sunny Thursday morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3754849


Thank you on your compliment on my ring.
I love your lavender bangle Kindess3  It is so sweet and delicate looking. Is it a princess or a slim d shape?


----------



## Kindness3

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thank you on your compliment on my ring.
> I love your lavender bangle Kindess3  It is so sweet and delicate looking. Is it a princess or a slim d shape?


It's princess shape. Thank you so much for compliments. it's perfect princess shape. What i find interesting is how depending on the lighting is the color will be.i took junkpoo suggestion on photos with different light .she's right it so cool, to see different colors .love all the information on here .It's been very helpful.


----------



## LunaDoo

Hi Jade friends! Would someone please translate this to English for me? I'm very curious about what it says, and if it's a legitimate certificate.


----------



## mope

Hi everyone, I've been following this thread for a year now. It's been interesting reading all your comments and perving on photos of everyone's jade jewellery stash. 

Just to throw a question out there, which is a question on personal taste : 
What particular characteristic of jade do you like and tend to gravitate towards when considering a purchase? e.g. colour, translucency, contrast, patterning and etc. 

Looking forward to some interesting responses!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

mope said:


> Hi everyone, I've been following this thread for a year now. It's been interesting reading all your comments and perving on photos of everyone's jade jewellery stash.
> 
> Just to throw a question out there, which is a question on personal taste :
> What particular characteristic of jade do you like and tend to gravitate towards when considering a purchase? e.g. colour, translucency, contrast, patterning and etc.
> 
> Looking forward to some interesting responses!



Great question! I think I tend to gravitate towards translucent bangles. Colour is important too but personally I don't mind blemishes and veins that some may find undesirable. As long as it looks pleasing to me. Most of my bangles are fairly uniform in colour but I would like to get a moss in snow someday.


----------



## Junkenpo

mope said:


> Hi everyone, I've been following this thread for a year now. It's been interesting reading all your comments and perving on photos of everyone's jade jewellery stash.
> 
> Just to throw a question out there, which is a question on personal taste :
> What particular characteristic of jade do you like and tend to gravitate towards when considering a purchase? e.g. colour, translucency, contrast, patterning and etc.
> 
> Looking forward to some interesting responses!



Welcome mope!  Nice question! 

Assuming it is in my size & and a princess, I look at color & pattern first, followed by grain/translucency.  I don't mind opaque jades, and translucent jades tend to be more expensive. For carved bangles, I will make exceptions for size & shape if the color/pattern calls to me.  I like whites/pale with flowering the best, probably followed by black/carved.


----------



## Junkenpo

I think this is a repost.... bangles are Rice, Granny Smith, and Super Green, with my ruyi pendant and my first set of whitish beads. These bangles are pretty good example of what I like, haha.


----------



## Kindness3

mope said:


> Hi everyone, I've been following this thread for a year now. It's been interesting reading all your comments and perving on photos of everyone's jade jewellery stash.
> 
> Just to throw a question out there, which is a question on personal taste :
> What particular characteristic of jade do you like and tend to gravitate towards when considering a purchase? e.g. colour, translucency, contrast, patterning and etc.
> 
> Looking forward to some interesting responses!


 Good morning to you. I personal look for unusual colors. I seemed have the neck to see them.. I loved to see unique pattern too. I  know reading this forum has been very educational for me too.


----------



## Kindness3

Junkenpo said:


> I think this is a repost.... bangles are Rice, Granny Smith, and Super Green, with my ruyi pendant and my first set of whitish beads. These bangles are pretty good example of what I like, haha.


Lovely picture of your beautiful collection .


----------



## Kindness3

LunaDoo said:


> Hi Jade friends! Would someone please translate this to English for me? I'm very curious about what it says, and if it's a legitimate certificate.


Try Google they can translate it for u .sorry I can't be more help


----------



## LunaDoo

Kindness3 said:


> Try Google they can translate it for u .sorry I can't be more help


I tried that, but I can't copy and paste the text on the photo!


----------



## JadedJae

LunaDoo said:


> Hi Jade friends! Would someone please translate this to English for me? I'm very curious about what it says, and if it's a legitimate certificate.



Shape: Ring / Circle (环形)
Colour: Light green (浅绿色)
Refractive index: 1.66 measured (点测)
Absorption spectrum: Jadeite absorption (翡翠吸收谱)
Magnification: Granular fibrous intertwined structure (粒状纤维状交织结构)

Hope this helps!

JJ


----------



## LunaDoo

JadedJae said:


> Shape: Ring / Circle (环形)
> Colour: Light green (浅绿色)
> Refractive index: 1.66 measured (点测)
> Absorption spectrum: Jadeite absorption (翡翠吸收谱)
> Magnification: Granular fibrous intertwined structure (粒状纤维状交织结构)
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> JJ


Thank you so much!!


----------



## mope

Thanks for the interesting comments guys (or probably gals). It's always a fun exercise to compare the different kinds of jade you can get in the same price range, and then hazard a guess as to why the market prices jade the way it does.  

I have to say, ever since I've started following the thread, it's made me appreciate the different kinds of jade out there. I used to think jade was old fashioned, but now, wearing it feels like belonging to a secret club, cue the head nods walking down the street if you see someone else wearing jade.

I remember someone who used to post on this forum had a bangle she named Yuzu. I believe it was an antique bangle with banding which showed what was probably decades of wear through dents and scratches. It was nice to know wearing it made her feel good and there is a special place for jewellery with a life well lived and stories to tell.

I guess that's what is cool about jade. It's really hard to qualify why one would be more willing to pay for one kind of jade over the other. From what little I know, the jade grading system is looser in comparison to say, gems like diamonds. So it really is about pleasing yourself and simply, liking what you like!


----------



## mope

2boys_jademommy said:


> Great question! I think I tend to gravitate towards translucent bangles. Colour is important too but personally I don't mind blemishes and veins that some may find undesirable. As long as it looks pleasing to me. Most of my bangles are fairly uniform in colour but I would like to get a moss in snow someday.


The glow that comes with translucent pieces is so pleasing to the eye, isn't it? So funny these jade descriptions. The other day I saw a bangle described as "translucent white with snowflakes". Haha... it seems like only jade uses such pretty descriptions to describe what are inclusions. Still, inclusions give pieces unique character.


----------



## mope

Junkenpo said:


> I think this is a repost.... bangles are Rice, Granny Smith, and Super Green, with my ruyi pendant and my first set of whitish beads. These bangles are pretty good example of what I like, haha.


I have seen images you posted of your pieces. I suspect you like very fresh whites, did I get it right?!
I like your alhambra bracelet too by the way .


----------



## mope

Kindness3 said:


> Good morning to you. I personal look for unusual colors. I seemed have the neck to see them.. I loved to see unique pattern too. I  know reading this forum has been very educational for me too.


There was much interest over a blue jade bangle on this forum awhile back. That was a really unusual colour. Never seen blue jade before that! What's the most unusual colour you own?


----------



## Siupao

Hi ladies!

So the past week, I met 2 ladies, one originally from Vietnam and the other from China and they have been wearing their jade bangle for 20 years or more! So both of them do not take off their bangles because they couldn't lol. They have had their bangles on since their teenage years. So I was surprised to see that both the bangles does not have a sheen to them anymore and looks I am sorry to say this, not very nice. I did ask them if they are of Grade A because I thought maybe that would make a difference in the sheen after wearing it for a long time and they think it is but isn't sure. So I am just really surprised of this finding.


----------



## berniechocolate

deleted thread


----------



## berniechocolate

berniechocolate said:


> deleted thread posted in wrong thread


----------



## LunaDoo

So I got bangle #1 (ordered #2 from gojade) and it got here before I expected it from Malaysia. It's a thin princess with a flattened inner surface, and I think it looks pretty good. It's a bit darker than the photos, but a pleasant swirly green/white, with some black and brown. Lots of surface reaching inclusions/pockmarks and polish is fairly poor, but for the price I think that's to be expected. SG came out to 3.39 and I forgot to do a chime before I squeeeezed it on. (I measured as a 60mm, but this 57.4 seems to fit fine with a bit of soap.) Not used to such a big "feeling" bangle on my wrist, since I wear thin silver/gold ones normally.


----------



## LunaDoo

Here are some of the seller's photos. Sorry so ginormous!


----------



## Siupao

LunaDoo said:


> So I got bangle #1 (ordered #2 from gojade) and it got here before I expected it from Malaysia. It's a thin princess with a flattened inner surface, and I think it looks pretty good. It's a bit darker than the photos, but a pleasant swirly green/white, with some black and brown. Lots of surface reaching inclusions/pockmarks and polish is fairly poor, but for the price I think that's to be expected. SG came out to 3.39 and I forgot to do a chime before I squeeeezed it on. (I measured as a 60mm, but this 57.4 seems to fit fine with a bit of soap.) Not used to such a big "feeling" bangle on my wrist, since I wear thin silver/gold ones normally.



Do you have some pics not from seller of this bangle? Really would like to see the difference of their photo and real life pics.


----------



## LunaDoo

Siupao said:


> Do you have some pics not from seller of this bangle? Really would like to see the difference of their photo and real life pics.


Not yet. I will try to get some pictures in daylight, though. It's fairly close, but their photos make it look a bit more luminous. I actually think their photos make the brown spots show up more than they do in real life, since the green is a little darker and the colors are blended. I wish the polish were better, but you can't really see the the little pits well with the naked eye. There's some nice "wings of fly" here and there.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

LunaDoo said:


> So I got bangle #1 (ordered #2 from gojade) and it got here before I expected it from Malaysia. It's a thin princess with a flattened inner surface, and I think it looks pretty good. It's a bit darker than the photos, but a pleasant swirly green/white, with some black and brown. Lots of surface reaching inclusions/pockmarks and polish is fairly poor, but for the price I think that's to be expected. SG came out to 3.39 and I forgot to do a chime before I squeeeezed it on. (I measured as a 60mm, but this 57.4 seems to fit fine with a bit of soap.) Not used to such a big "feeling" bangle on my wrist, since I wear thin silver/gold ones normally.



Hi LunaDoo would love to see your bangle when you get the chance to post


----------



## Kindness3

Have question hope someone can answer .I read on the blog if u get uv flashlight, is the best way to test for grade b,c dyed. I didn't that my bangle came out fine .except for one line which looks like stone vein. which i think called color root .it's different color the rest of my bangle .I read magnesium glows orange .So I possible it's another mineral which  glows. Please help


----------



## Kindness3

Only part that glows orange and the color root pale yellow that why I feel.it possible. It's another mineral growing.  Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## crosso

Was too hot to play outside this afternoon, so I played inside and made these. I'm happy with how they turned out, though the thicker wire was difficult to work with. 14kgf wire and threaders; the little jadeite rings were from unijade. [emoji5]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Was too hot to play outside this afternoon, so I played inside and made these. I'm happy with how they turned out, though the thicker wire was difficult to work with. 14kgf wire and threaders; the little jadeite rings were from unijade. [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3764459
> View attachment 3764461



They look great Crosso! In the first picture they look more blue and in the second more green. 
You're so creative! Enjoy wearing your earrings Crosso [emoji3]


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> They look great Crosso! In the first picture they look more blue and in the second more green.
> You're so creative! Enjoy wearing your earrings Crosso [emoji3]


Yep, another example of how jade changes in different light and at different angles. Here they are in indoor light. Thank you for the compliment. I will most definitely enjoy wearing them, as they dance around in your ears.


----------



## LunaDoo

Ok Jade friends, here are some pictures of my new bangle in natural light. I've really been enjoying it so far!


----------



## LunaDoo

crosso said:


> Yep, another example of how jade changes in different light and at different angles. Here they are in indoor light. Thank you for the compliment. I will most definitely enjoy wearing them, as they dance around in your ears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3764489


Crosso, are you in the Triangle?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Hi LunaDoo I'm happy you like your new bangle It looks quite true to the sellers pics and looks great on you! I see a little black vein which reminds me of my bangle - the one I wear everyday on my left. Here are a couple of random pics taken recently when I was out.


----------



## LunaDoo

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3764608
> View attachment 3764609
> View attachment 3764610
> 
> 
> Hi LunaDoo I'm happy you like your new bangle It looks quite true to the sellers pics and looks great on you! I see a little black vein which reminds me of my bangle - the one I wear everyday on my left. Here are a couple of random pics taken recently when I was out.


Ooh, look how luminous yours is!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

LunaDoo said:


> Ooh, look how luminous yours is!


Thank you LunaDoo! If I do say so myself this bangle is prettier in person because it is watery. The colours remind me of the earth and while there is a bit of brownish/ yellowish green in it which is not a desirable colour I don't mind it. It adds to the earthiness lol
I hope you love wearing yours as much as I do mine.


----------



## swtstephy

I have recently started getting into jade. My dad bought be a light purple pendant and my grandma have me green pendant. They are both pretty light in color, I heard that when you wear them alot the color changes? How true is that? I have an aunt who swears that when she first got her jade pendant it was a dark color but over time as she wore it more, it became a nice green color.


----------



## Kindness3

mope said:


> There was much interest over a blue jade bangle on this forum awhile back. That was a really unusual colour. Never seen blue jade before that! What's the most unusual colour you own?


This is the only one I own . It seems to be more like periwinkle color. Which I think is cool . Seems to be very soothing color , I love it ,thank u for asking . I see depending on the lighting violet purple tint .


----------



## Kindness3

Well after doing some research .I found out it's all good.Thank you anyway for your  help ladies. EVERYONE HERE IS SO NICE .WANT TO WISH YOU ALL WONDERFUL WEEKEND JADE LOVERS


----------



## Kindness3

I never said ,thank , for letting me be part of this jade forum .I enjoy reading all the lovely stories.  Some many wonderful pictures of jade. The collections people own so very amazing too . I'm amazed at all the different colors and textures too.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Hi there Jadies!

I haven't posted here in a while, but I do try to look at all the lovely pieces when I can. All the new additions are just beautiful! Now that I have settled into the new house, I would love to share some of my Jade purchases again [emoji4] This one is one of my favorite pieces [emoji5] I hope everyone is doing well [emoji16]

Seller's photo



My photos (not much sun out today) 




Finally a bit of sun (ugh my hands are so dry [emoji51])


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi there Jadies!
> 
> I haven't posted here in a while, but I do try to look at all the lovely pieces when I can. All the new additions are just beautiful! Now that I have settled into the new house, I would love to share some of my Jade purchases again [emoji4] This one is one of my favorite pieces [emoji5] I hope everyone is doing well [emoji16]
> 
> Seller's photo
> View attachment 3765175
> 
> 
> My photos (not much sun out today)
> View attachment 3765178
> View attachment 3765186
> 
> 
> Finally a bit of sun (ugh my hands are so dry [emoji51])
> View attachment 3765188


Hi CRose!! Happy that you're settling into your new home I like your pendant and I think your pics look even better than the sellers. Very translucent and I like the blue tinge in your pics. 
The tiles on your floors look great too by the way


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi CRose!! Happy that you're settling into your new home I like your pendant and I think your pics look even better than the sellers. Very translucent and I like the blue tinge in your pics.
> The tiles on your floors look great too by the way



Hey 2BJM! Thank you so much for your kind words [emoji4] I am truly loving the house. Also, thanks for sharing your knowledge. I have learned so much on this forum and met some really nice Jadies too! I'm trying to tone down my Jade buying/ addiction and I'm failing badly at it lol [emoji5]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hey 2BJM! Thank you so much for your kind words [emoji4] I am truly loving the house. Also, thanks for sharing your knowledge. I have learned so much on this forum and met some really nice Jadies too! I'm trying to tone down my Jade buying/ addiction and I'm failing badly at it lol [emoji5]


Lol don't fight the addiction!! 
I am happy you are loving your new home. It's so exciting


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Lol don't fight the addiction!!
> I am happy you are loving your new home. It's so exciting



LOL Hahahaha, that really made me laugh out loud. Thanks so much for your support 2BJM [emoji16] I tried to find another less expensive thing to collect and it just didn't work. Jade definitely has me hooked [emoji6]


----------



## BreadnGem

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3764608
> View attachment 3764609
> View attachment 3764610
> 
> 
> Hi LunaDoo I'm happy you like your new bangle It looks quite true to the sellers pics and looks great on you! I see a little black vein which reminds me of my bangle - the one I wear everyday on my left. Here are a couple of random pics taken recently when I was out.



I happened to see this post today and coincidentally, I am wearing a bangle quite similar to yours. It's icy white with a patch of olive green and I'm very fond of it. Here it is:


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BreadnGem said:


> I happened to see this post today and coincidentally, I am wearing a bangle quite similar to yours. It's icy white with a patch of olive green and I'm very fond of it. Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 3765670
> View attachment 3765671


Hi BreadnGem I can see why you're fond of your bangle. It's so pretty and delicate. Absolutely gorgeous on you.


----------



## MrsChinadoll

Dear Jadies,
It's been quite a while since I've posted. I recently went to visit some family in China, and of course I couldn't pass up an opportunity to shop for some jade! My husband and I recently celebrated 5 years of marriage (at the time, we thought we were also pregnant with our second child, however, since then I've received the bad news that it will end in miscarriage). In my sadness, as I am taking medical leave, I thought I will at least share my new  angle with you all. It's the most translucent and most expensive bangle I own. I have named her Serenity. It's also my first princess cut.


----------



## crosso

MrsChinadoll said:


> Dear Jadies,
> It's been quite a while since I've posted. I recently went to visit some family in China, and of course I couldn't pass up an opportunity to shop for some jade! My husband and I recently celebrated 5 years of marriage (at the time, we thought we were also pregnant with our second child, however, since then I've received the bad news that it will end in miscarriage). In my sadness, as I am taking medical leave, I thought I will at least share my new  angle with you all. It's the most translucent and most expensive bangle I own. I have named her Serenity. It's also my first princess cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3766115
> View attachment 3766113
> View attachment 3766114


MrsChinadoll, I'm so very sorry to hear your sad news. Your bangle is just gorgeous and I hope will indeed bring you peace and serenity as you gaze upon it. I love everything about it - the translucency, the shape and the delicate color. You definitely picked a good one!


----------



## Dynasty

BreadnGem said:


> I happened to see this post today and coincidentally, I am wearing a bangle quite similar to yours. It's icy white with a patch of olive green and I'm very fond of it. Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 3765670
> View attachment 3765671


Beautiful ice bangle and the color is soft and fresh!!!
Love it


----------



## Dynasty

Beautiful and lovely bangles ladies!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

MrsChinadoll said:


> Dear Jadies,
> It's been quite a while since I've posted. I recently went to visit some family in China, and of course I couldn't pass up an opportunity to shop for some jade! My husband and I recently celebrated 5 years of marriage (at the time, we thought we were also pregnant with our second child, however, since then I've received the bad news that it will end in miscarriage). In my sadness, as I am taking medical leave, I thought I will at least share my new  angle with you all. It's the most translucent and most expensive bangle I own. I have named her Serenity. It's also my first princess cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3766115
> View attachment 3766113
> View attachment 3766114


MrsChinadoll I am sorry for your and your family's loss. I think you picked the perfect bangle and name for it as I do hope it brings you serenity. It is beautiful. I adore the princess cut and the soft peaceful colour. It was made just for you.
Also wanted to congratulate you and your husband on your 5 year anniversary.


----------



## Kindness3

MrsChinadoll said:


> Dear Jadies,
> It's been quite a while since I've posted. I recently went to visit some family in China, and of course I couldn't pass up an opportunity to shop for some jade! My husband and I recently celebrated 5 years of marriage (at the time, we thought we were also pregnant with our second child, however, since then I've received the bad news that it will end in miscarriage). In my sadness, as I am taking medical leave, I thought I will at least share my new  angle with you all. It's the most translucent and most expensive bangle I own. I have named her Serenity. It's also my first princess cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3766115
> View attachment 3766113
> View attachment 3766114


Im.so sorry to hear the bad news miscarriage. Your bangle is stunning looking love the color


----------



## hb925

I'm very excited to join the club after months of stalking. My mom came back from Taiwan and brought me two lovely bangles. Here's the lighter one that I put on immediately! Its light green with little bits of honey brown colors. It's is a little big though. The other is a darker green that I'm waiting for Fall/Winter before wearing.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

cj0617 said:


> I'm very excited to join the club after months of stalking. My mom came back from Taiwan and brought me two lovely bangles. Here's the lighter one that I put on immediately! Its light green with little bits of honey brown colors. It's is a little big though. The other is a darker green that I'm waiting for Fall/Winter before wearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3766283



Welcome to the club. Your bangle looks great on you and I like the honey in it. Would love to see the other one too if you don't mind Do you prefer darker or lighter coloured bangles?


----------



## LunaDoo

cj0617 said:


> I'm very excited to join the club after months of stalking. My mom came back from Taiwan and brought me two lovely bangles. Here's the lighter one that I put on immediately! Its light green with little bits of honey brown colors. It's is a little big though. The other is a darker green that I'm waiting for Fall/Winter before wearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3766283


I have one that has very similar colors, but a D shape. I think it has the same little speckles, too. It is also a lesson on sizing-- my thin princess (w/flattened inside) is actually smaller, but I too may wait until it's cooler to try the wider one!


----------



## hb925

2boys_jademommy said:


> Welcome to the club. Your bangle looks great on you and I like the honey in it. Would love to see the other one too if you don't mind Do you prefer darker or lighter coloured bangles?


Here's a side by size. I think both colors are lovely, but I may be drawn to the lighter one more. It might also be because it's summer and I tend to wear lighter colors. 






LunaDoo said:


> I have one that has very similar colors, but a D shape. I think it has the same little speckles, too. It is also a lesson on sizing-- my thin princess (w/flattened inside) is actually smaller, but I too may wait until it's cooler to try the wider one!



Here's a closer look at the speckles. I would love to see a a photo - is D shape where the inner is flat? Please excuse my questions, I'm such a newbie when it comes to jade.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

cj0617 said:


> Here's a side by size. I think both colors are lovely, but I may be drawn to the lighter one more. It might also be because it's summer and I tend to wear lighter colors.
> 
> View attachment 3767109
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a closer look at the speckles. I would love to see a a photo - is D shape where the inner is flat? Please excuse my questions, I'm such a newbie when it comes to jade.



Very nice!! They look good together as they are similar shape and size. You mentioned the lighter one is a bit big on you - does the darker bangle fit better? Personally I think both your bangles can be worn winter and summer but the lighter one probably is just a wee bit more versatile colour wise. 
Is that reddish brown bead on your bracelet jade as well?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

CJ forgot to answer your question - yes D shape is where the inner diameter is flat. Some feel it is more comfortable to wear which I guess I would agree. Some also feel it is more modern which I don't agree. While it is a newer cutting style, I think both princess and d shapes look current when worn with the right attitude l ❤️  them both.
Here's a quick pic of a d shape. This is me at work today.


----------



## hb925

2boys_jademommy said:


> Very nice!! They look good together as they are similar shape and size. You mentioned the lighter one is a bit big on you - does the darker bangle fit better? Personally I think both your bangles can be worn winter and summer but the lighter one probably is just a wee bit more versatile colour wise.
> Is that reddish brown bead on your bracelet jade as well?



Thank you! They're actually both the same size. I do think the darker bangle fits better, but only because it doesn't move around as much. I didn't realize until you explained, but the darker bangle is actually a D shape bangle. I'll take better photos when I wear her - she's a lovely shade of dark green. My mother said it's actually tri-color jade, although I can only spot two. 

The red bead is part of a good luck charm bracelet I prayed for at a temple in Taipei. Pretty sure they're just glass beads, haha. Your bangle today is lovely, such an intense color. I love the pairing with a bright yellow.


----------



## MrsChinadoll

Crosso, 2boys_jademom, and kindness3:
Thank you all so much. I was in a pretty dark place when I posted yesterday. But it was actually therapeutic to puruse this site and look at all the beautiful jade pieces. Your words mean a lot to me. Hugs


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

MrsChinadoll said:


> Crosso, 2boys_jademom, and kindness3:
> Thank you all so much. I was in a pretty dark place when I posted yesterday. But it was actually therapeutic to puruse this site and look at all the beautiful jade pieces. Your words mean a lot to me. Hugs



Big hugs back MrsChinadoll. I'm glad this forum helped in a small way. Not only do we share our love for Jade but it's great that we can support each other here. Jadies have to stick together


----------



## LunaDoo

cj0617 said:


> Here's a side by size. I think both colors are lovely, but I may be drawn to the lighter one more. It might also be because it's summer and I tend to wear lighter colors.
> 
> View attachment 3767109
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a closer look at the speckles. I would love to see a a photo - is D shape where the inner is flat? Please excuse my questions, I'm such a newbie when it comes to jade.


Love your speckles! Mine is less green, maybe closer to a light green-grey but quite similar. I don't have my own photos yet, but can post the seller's.


----------



## LunaDoo

What do you all make of this bangle? Seller says it is nephrite jade, 48g and around 60mm inner (weight seems correct). Definitely waxy, with some whitish/crystalline inclusions. Thoughts? Really nephrite, or perhaps bowenite or serpentine? Doesn't seem vitreous enough to be grade B jadeite.
(Seller's photos.)


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

LunaDoo said:


> View attachment 3768524
> View attachment 3768525
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you all make of this bangle? Seller says it is nephrite jade, 48g and around 60mm inner (weight seems correct). Definitely waxy, with some whitish/crystalline inclusions. Thoughts? Really nephrite, or perhaps bowenite or serpentine? Doesn't seem vitreous enough to be grade B jadeite.
> (Seller's photos.)



I would not have thought this is nephrite. It looks more like jadeite to me. Whether or not it is treated I never feel comfortable to comment but if you ask my opinion, it isn't very fine grained but looks like jadeite. Are you thinking of getting it?


----------



## LunaDoo

2boys_jademommy said:


> I would not have thought this is nephrite. It looks more like jadeite to me. Whether or not it is treated I never feel comfortable to comment but if you ask my opinion, it isn't very fine grained but looks like jadeite. Are you thinking of getting it?


Yes, I did buy it, and it's on its way. Hope it's not grade B jadeite, but I wouldn't think it's translucent enough for that (I did recently see some cheap "B" bangles in person that looked like very dry, granular, opaque stone with cloudy gelatin areas-- also a pale green). Looks like there is one dark spot on the inner L in the photo, and I suppose that would have been bleached out if grade B, although it could just be dirt! I think this bangle has a more vintage look than the current bangles out there.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

LunaDoo said:


> Yes, I did buy it, and it's on its way. Hope it's not grade B jadeite, but I wouldn't think it's translucent enough for that (I did recently see some cheap "B" bangles in person that looked like very dry, granular, opaque stone with cloudy gelatin areas-- also a pale green). Looks like there is one dark spot on the inner L in the photo, and I suppose that would have been bleached out if grade B, although it could just be dirt! I think this bangle has a more vintage look than the current bangles out there.



Would love to see your new bangle when it arrives! Please post pics


----------



## LunaDoo

2boys_jademommy said:


> Would love to see your new bangle when it arrives! Please post pics


Will do!


----------



## hb925

LunaDoo said:


> View attachment 3767864
> View attachment 3767865
> 
> Love your speckles! Mine is less green, maybe closer to a light green-grey but quite similar. I don't have my own photos yet, but can post the seller's.


I think it's very similar, and very pretty!


----------



## nexiv

LunaDoo said:


> View attachment 3768524
> View attachment 3768525
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you all make of this bangle? Seller says it is nephrite jade, *48g* and around 60mm inner (*weight seems correct*). Definitely waxy, with some whitish/crystalline inclusions. Thoughts? Really nephrite, or perhaps bowenite or serpentine? Doesn't seem vitreous enough to be grade B jadeite.
> (Seller's photos.)



My 61mm princess is 95g so that seems kind of light? What's the accepted weight range for grade A jadeite?


----------



## LunaDoo

nexiv said:


> My 61mm princess is 95g so that seems kind of light? What's the accepted weight range for grade A jadeite?


Hmm, maybe. Not sure of actual measurements. Wouldn't nephrite (if it is) be lighter because of lower density? What thickness is your bangle?

Ok, just checked my ~59mm internal diameter/13mm D shaped grade A bangle's certificate. It weighs 50.87g, so maybe a thinner bangle that's slightly larger in diameter could be 48g. I'll know more when I can hold it in my hand.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

A long time since I checked in! Three ice beauties to share!! 

One bought for me, one bought for Mom, and one gifted from a dear friend [emoji178]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> A long time since I checked in! Three ice beauties to share!!
> 
> One bought for me, one bought for Mom, and one gifted from a dear friend [emoji178]
> 
> View attachment 3769032
> 
> View attachment 3769033



Hi NYC Princess! I bet the pinkish lavender one is for you I know you love your lavenders [emoji6] All three are gorgeous and so icy too. 
It's great your mom loves Jade. Wish mine did but she has no interest. 
Hope you and your family are doing well. Missed you here [emoji4]


----------



## MrsChinadoll

NYC princess, these bangles are absolutely gorgeous!!!! Great eye!



*NYC Princess* said:


> A long time since I checked in! Three ice beauties to share!!
> 
> One bought for me, one bought for Mom, and one gifted from a dear friend [emoji178]
> 
> View attachment 3769032
> 
> View attachment 3769033


----------



## MrsChinadoll

Felt like a family picture day! My entire (humble) jade collection:
1) Minty, my first love, white and streak of green 2013
2) Legacy, my Big Sur Allan nephrite bangle2014
3) Misty, green and blue bangle gifted from my grandmother 2016
4) Serenity, anniversary present 2017 and
5) jade leaf, gifted from my mom Beijing 2013


----------



## MrsChinadoll

And a few more! Pardon my nails, it's been a rough week for me
Also included in this family portrait is my daughter's pendant that matches my bangle! (Hence Legacy!) waiting for her to get a little older to officially gift it to her.


----------



## hb925

MrsChinadoll said:


> And a few more! Pardon my nails, it's been a rough week for me
> Also included in this family portrait is my daughter's pendant that matches my bangle! (Hence Legacy!) waiting for her to get a little older to officially gift it to her.


Such a pretty collection!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

MrsChinadoll said:


> And a few more! Pardon my nails, it's been a rough week for me
> Also included in this family portrait is my daughter's pendant that matches my bangle! (Hence Legacy!) waiting for her to get a little older to officially gift it to her.



Wow thank you sharing your gorgeous collection MrsChinadoll! I love all of your pieces especially your Serenity bangle. It looks like you have a soft spot for soft green and white bangles  Do you have a favourite?
It's great that you have a special pendant to give your daughter someday.


----------



## nexiv

LunaDoo said:


> Hmm, maybe. Not sure of actual measurements. Wouldn't nephrite (if it is) be lighter because of lower density? What thickness is your bangle?
> 
> Ok, just checked my ~59mm internal diameter/13mm D shaped grade A bangle's certificate. It weighs 50.87g, so maybe a thinner bangle that's slightly larger in diameter could be 48g. I'll know more when I can hold it in my hand.



Yes, I guess extra thickness all the way around can really push up the weight. Mine is rather thick; she's not called fatty for nothing!  I don't have a tape measure to hand but she's easily 13mm+ wide.


Got a question. I only own one jade bangle so far because it was love at first sight and I couldn't get her out of my mind for weeks! Then I pulled the trigger.
I've not seen another bangle I feel the same way about, and since I wear "Fatty" 24/7 and she was expensive (for me, at £250) I'm worried I'll end up replacing her if I get another similar to her 

However, she's very opaque and I would love to own a piece with a lot of translucency. What would you say the starting price for good translucency would be on 58mm sizes and upwards? (Colour not important as I won't be able to afford both aspects!)
I'm just wondering if it's worth me continuing to look for something in my price range.

Maybe a beaded bracelet is the way to go? Will I get better quality jade for my limited funds in bead form? I did fantasise about finding some translucent beads with the bright greens I love from my bangle. So they match. 

Thank you. And thank you for sharing all these gorgeous pictures of your jade! The thread is addictive


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

nexiv said:


> Yes, I guess extra thickness all the way around can really push up the weight. Mine is rather thick; she's not called fatty for nothing!  I don't have a tape measure to hand but she's easily 13mm+ wide.
> 
> Got a question. I only own one jade bangle so far because it was love at first sight and I couldn't get her out of my mind for weeks! Then I pulled the trigger.
> I've not seen another bangle I feel the same way about, and since I wear "Fatty" 24/7 and she was expensive (for me, at £250) I'm worried I'll end up replacing her if I get another similar to her
> 
> However, she's very opaque and I would love to own a piece with a lot of translucency. What would you say the starting price for good translucency would be on 58mm sizes and upwards? (Colour not important as I won't be able to afford both aspects!)
> I'm just wondering if it's worth me continuing to look for something in my price range.
> 
> Thank you. And thank you for sharing all these gorgeous pictures of your jade! The thread is addictive



Hi Nexiv post a pic of your "Fatty" bangle if you don't mind - would live to see it again. 
It's difficult to say what a reasonable price would be for a translucent bangle. Also there is a range of how translucent is considered translucent. You should check out some of the online sites posted in our reputable sellers forum to get an idea of pricing. Even then pricing is hard to nail down. Have fun shopping and please let us know if you find anything!!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

nexiv said:


> Yes, I guess extra thickness all the way around can really push up the weight. Mine is rather thick; she's not called fatty for nothing!  I don't have a tape measure to hand but she's easily 13mm+ wide.
> 
> 
> Got a question. I only own one jade bangle so far because it was love at first sight and I couldn't get her out of my mind for weeks! Then I pulled the trigger.
> I've not seen another bangle I feel the same way about, and since I wear "Fatty" 24/7 and she was expensive (for me, at £250) I'm worried I'll end up replacing her if I get another similar to her
> 
> However, she's very opaque and I would love to own a piece with a lot of translucency. What would you say the starting price for good translucency would be on 58mm sizes and upwards? (Colour not important as I won't be able to afford both aspects!)
> I'm just wondering if it's worth me continuing to look for something in my price range.
> 
> Maybe a beaded bracelet is the way to go? Will I get better quality jade for my limited funds in bead form? I did fantasise about finding some translucent beads with the bright greens I love from my bangle. So they match.
> 
> Thank you. And thank you for sharing all these gorgeous pictures of your jade! The thread is addictive



As two boys said, it really depends (grain texture, level of translucency, color etc) and can run the gamut. 

Here are a couple "lower" priced ones that you might fit that I think is pretty:

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Round-Jadeite...3D322574403695&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460



http://m.ebay.com/itm/322574403695?_mwBanner=1



And here is one that is quite a lot more!!!

http://m.ebay.com/itm/222554889688?_mwBanner=1



Generally if you find a very translucent piece with a flaw, it will be lower priced


----------



## *NYC Princess*

^^ hmm I'm not sure why extra photos posted


----------



## nexiv

*NYC Princess* said:


> As two boys said, it really depends (grain texture, level of translucency, color etc) and can run the gamut.
> 
> Here are a couple "lower" priced ones that you might fit that I think is pretty:



Those are some beauties! I was actually instantly drawn to the paler one, I love the subtle balance.  




2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Nexiv post a pic of your "Fatty" bangle if you don't mind - would live to see it again.
> It's difficult to say what a reasonable price would be for a translucent bangle. Also there is a range of how translucent is considered translucent. You should check out some of the online sites posted in our reputable sellers forum to get an idea of pricing. Even then pricing is hard to nail down. Have fun shopping and please let us know if you find anything!!



Thank you for the advice, I was up all night browsing the links! I may check out some items from sellers who definitely accept returns. Then I can see them in real life. 

Took some pictures of Fatty to share  I'm really enjoying wearing this new buffer bracelet I found in a charity shop with it. Allows me to stack without so much noise 

Apologies for the photo dump. It's so hard to narrow down which ones to share!







Her moody, lavender grey side. 





I love her green spots!


----------



## LunaDoo

nexiv said:


> Those are some beauties! I was actually instantly drawn to the paler one, I love the subtle balance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the advice, I was up all night browsing the links! I may check out some items from sellers who definitely accept returns. Then I can see them in real life.
> 
> Took some pictures of Fatty to share  I'm really enjoying wearing this new buffer bracelet I found in a charity shop with it. Allows me to stack without so much noise
> 
> Apologies for the photo dump. It's so hard to narrow down which ones to share!
> 
> View attachment 3770578
> View attachment 3770579
> View attachment 3770580
> View attachment 3770581
> 
> 
> Her moody, lavender grey side.
> View attachment 3770584
> 
> View attachment 3770582
> 
> 
> I love her green spots!
> View attachment 3770583


Ok, now it makes sense about Fatty's gram weight-- she's a very chubby princess! I like her spots, too.


----------



## udalrike

Pretty Fatty and others!
I am wearing these:


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

Mrs. Chinadoll, great family portrait!


----------



## MrsChinadoll

Thank you so much! Serenity is currently my favorite! She was 8800 yuan (roughly $1350), so she is also my most expensive purchase. Legacy though, is my most meaningful bangle. My mother and MIL also have pendants made out of the same jade. 



2boys_jademommy said:


> Wow thank you sharing your gorgeous collection MrsChinadoll! I love all of your pieces especially your Serenity bangle. It looks like you have a soft spot for soft green and white bangles  Do you have a favourite?
> It's great that you have a special pendant to give your daughter someday.


----------



## MrsChinadoll

Thank you! I have always enjoyed your collection as well!! 



udalrike said:


> Mrs. Chinadoll, great family portrait!


----------



## udalrike

Thanks!!! Is Serenity your darkest bangle, Mrs. Chinadoll?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3770685



Looking GOOD Ms Uli!


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Ms 2boys!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

nexiv said:


> Those are some beauties! I was actually instantly drawn to the paler one, I love the subtle balance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the advice, I was up all night browsing the links! I may check out some items from sellers who definitely accept returns. Then I can see them in real life.
> 
> Took some pictures of Fatty to share  I'm really enjoying wearing this new buffer bracelet I found in a charity shop with it. Allows me to stack without so much noise
> 
> Apologies for the photo dump. It's so hard to narrow down which ones to share!
> 
> View attachment 3770578
> View attachment 3770579
> View attachment 3770580
> View attachment 3770581
> 
> 
> Her moody, lavender grey side.
> View attachment 3770584
> 
> View attachment 3770582
> 
> 
> I love her green spots!
> View attachment 3770583



Fatty really is fat lol! I love the chubby princess shape. Would like to have a chubbier princess bangle someday too. Thanks for sharing and "photo dump" away lol!


----------



## nexiv

2boys_jademommy said:


> Fatty really is fat lol! I love the chubby princess shape. Would like to have a chubbier princess bangle someday too. Thanks for sharing and "photo dump" away lol!



Ah, it's a pleasure. I'd forgotten how addictive photographing jade is! I could look at countless pictures of everyone's jade all day I think. So many different sides to each piece depending on the light.

Yes, she is a chunk! (Like me lol). I'd love a slim princess to sit beside her. I think that would look nice. I love seeing the stacks of bangles of varying thickness. Very pleasing to the eye 

I should probably review mine in the reputable sellers thread. She was purchased from Churk who has been mentioned there. He was very helpful; took numerous extra photos for me, and even posted her to a hotel for me with a message attached so she reached my father there safely!


----------



## LunaDoo

Ok, so I got the "nephrite jade" bangle, and it's actually...
(drumroll)
Serpentine! I'm pretty sure-- SG is around 2.82, it's got a waxy surface, and is pale yellow green with whitish inclusions. It did have some green powder color polish, but I got that mostly off with some 91% alcohol (after testing a tiny area). I'd rather have it be anything natural instead of grade B jadeite, so there's that.
Anyway, it was a very inexpensive charity purchase (100% of the money goes to a food bank) and it was shipped carefully/quickly so I'll just chalk it up to lessons learned.


----------



## hb925

MrsChinadoll said:


> Thank you so much! Serenity is currently my favorite! She was 8800 yuan (roughly $1350), so she is also my most expensive purchase. *Legacy though, is my most meaningful bangle. My mother and MIL also have pendants made out of the same jade.*


Wow, I love the background behind your bangle. Is your daughter's necklace also made from the same jade?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

LunaDoo said:


> Ok, so I got the "nephrite jade" bangle, and it's actually...
> (drumroll)
> Serpentine! I'm pretty sure-- SG is around 2.82, it's got a waxy surface, and is pale yellow green with whitish inclusions. It did have some green powder color polish, but I got that mostly off with some 91% alcohol (after testing a tiny area). I'd rather have it be anything natural instead of grade B jadeite, so there's that.
> Anyway, it was a very inexpensive charity purchase (100% of the money goes to a food bank) and it was shipped carefully/quickly so I'll just chalk it up to lessons learned.



Sorry to hear your bangle tested as serpentine but I agree I'd rather have natural serpentine than treated Jade. Also how nice that the proceeds went to charity. Jade karma will be good to you


----------



## nexiv

Has anyone bought from https://www.etsy.com/uk/shop/GoldenTriangleJade before? They were mentioned once on the reputable sellers page but with no follow up. 

I'm looking at some inexpensive bangles that I quite like. However I'm unsure of them being grade A. The little bright green spots on them (which I love) are a bit suspicious? What do you think? You might need to zoom in to see them.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

nexiv said:


> Has anyone bought from https://www.etsy.com/uk/shop/GoldenTriangleJade before? They were mentioned once on the reputable sellers page but with no follow up.
> 
> I'm looking at some inexpensive bangles that I quite like. However I'm unsure of them being grade A. The little bright green spots on them (which I love) are a bit suspicious? What do you think? You might need to zoom in to see them.
> 
> View attachment 3771215


I've never heard or had experience with this seller. This bangle looks cool with the flecks of black / dark green. I see the little bright green spots too


----------



## MrsChinadoll

udalrike said:


> Thanks!!! Is Serenity your darkest bangle, Mrs. Chinadoll?



Serenity is my light blue princess and Legacy is my dark green nephrite bangle


----------



## MrsChinadoll

cj0617 said:


> Wow, I love the background behind your bangle. Is your daughter's necklace also made from the same jade?



Yes my Legacy bangle and matching necklace for my daughter, we well as pendants were a custom order from Allan Sephar of Jade Divers. Here is a photo from Allan showing the pendants (they were a present I gave to my mother and MIL for the occasion of my daughter's birth). Hence 3 generations of women in my family now own the same Big Sur nephrite


----------



## hb925

MrsChinadoll said:


> Yes my Legacy bangle and matching necklace for my daughter, we well as pendants were a custom order from Allan Sephar of Jade Divers. Here is a photo from Allan showing the pendants (they were a present I gave to my mother and MIL for the occasion of my daughter's birth). Hence 3 generations of women in my family now own the same Big Sur nephrite


Love!! The pieces are all very beautiful and the meaning behind them makes them all the more special.


----------



## udalrike

Serenity and Legacy are beauties, Mrs. Chinadoll!!! May I ask where you bought Serenity?


----------



## udalrike

My last buy:


----------



## udalrike

Not here yet. It is citrine and I think it will be great with my jade bangles, especially the darker ones.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Not here yet. It is citrine and I think it will be great with my jade bangles, especially the darker ones.



You always do great stacks so I'm sure this will be lovely stacked with your Jade bangles Uli


----------



## MrsChinadoll

udalrike said:


> Serenity and Legacy are beauties, Mrs. Chinadoll!!! May I ask where you bought Serenity?



Alas I purchased her on a recent trip to China. I think I paid about 1/2 to 1/3 the price I would have had I purchased her online or in the states. Here I am checking out all the jade at this Chinese jewelry store...they had so many beauties. The truly translucent, glassy bangles with streaks of imperial green were approx 30,000 yuan (5-6000 dollars). A bit too rich for my blood!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

MrsChinadoll said:


> Alas I purchased her on a recent trip to China. I think I paid about 1/2 to 1/3 the price I would have had I purchased her online or in the states. Here I am checking out all the jade at this Chinese jewelry store...they had so many beauties. The truly translucent, glassy bangles with streaks of imperial green were approx 30,000 yuan (5-6000 dollars). A bit too rich for my blood!



I have heard it is less expensive to buy Jade in China and even Hong Kong And of course a lot to choose from. Would be fun to shop there someday...


----------



## udalrike

You are right, 2boys! THIS would be fun! Thank you!


----------



## udalrike

Thanks for the lovely picture, MrsChinadoll!


----------



## udalrike

Soon I will be in London´s Chinatown.... But I don´t think that I will find great jades there...
What do you think?


----------



## MrsChinadoll

udalrike said:


> Soon I will be in London´s Chinatown.... But I don´t think that I will find great jades there...
> What do you think?



I think it may be worth a shot. But I know in many Chinese stores, there can be some bargaining involved. My jade leaf was bargained down to 1/3 of list price!! However, the store I most recently visited for Serenity stated they have "fair pricing" and do not bargain. I guess what I'm saying is that shopping in China requires a bit of insight into  what kind of seller you are dealing with. I generally also recommend going with someone who speaks the native language if possible. I am of Chinese descent and still have Chinese relatives. So I find shopping for big ticket items easier because I can bargain/ talk the native language.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi NYC Princess! I bet the pinkish lavender one is for you I know you love your lavenders [emoji6] All three are gorgeous and so icy too.
> It's great your mom loves Jade. Wish mine did but she has no interest.
> Hope you and your family are doing well. Missed you here [emoji4]



Haha actually the tinted one is for Mom! She likes lavender/purples too (not just in jade) and I thought a clean icy one would better round out my collection.

Thank you! We are doing well but I will be so glad when our house construction projects are so I can start to set up the nursery for baby 2. Oct (expected due date) is approaching fast!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

MrsChinadoll said:


> I think it may be worth a shot. But I know in many Chinese stores, there can be some bargaining involved. My jade leaf was bargained down to 1/3 of list price!! However, the store I most recently visited for Serenity stated they have "fair pricing" and do not bargain. I guess what I'm saying is that shopping in China requires a bit of insight into  what kind of seller you are dealing with. I generally also recommend going with someone who speaks the native language if possible. I am of Chinese descent and still have Chinese relatives. So I find shopping for big ticket items easier because I can bargain/ talk the native language.



That kind of bargaining always makes me nervous! I don't know what to throw out as a starting price off the list. Like would you state 25% to get to the 1/3 of list price? If it weren't a price gouging store, they might be offended and think you weren't a serious customer.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

*NYC Princess* said:


> Haha actually the tinted one is for Mom! She likes lavender/purples too (not just in jade) and I thought a clean icy one would better round out my collection.
> 
> Thank you! We are doing well but I will be so glad when our house construction projects are so I can start to set up the nursery for baby 2. Oct (expected due date) is approaching fast!



I'm glad you're doing great NYC. Good luck with everything  [emoji4] Sending best wishes.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

2boys_jademommy said:


> I'm glad you're doing great NYC. Good luck with everything  [emoji4] Sending best wishes.



Thank you dear!!


----------



## MrsChinadoll

*NYC Princess* said:


> That kind of bargaining always makes me nervous! I don't know what to throw out as a starting price off the list. Like would you state 25% to get to the 1/3 of list price? If it weren't a price gouging store, they might be offended and think you weren't a serious customer.


I know! I don't like it either. But I usually come up with a figure I'm willing to pay (lowest) to upper range I want to spend. Then I'll ask for about 80% of my lowest price (expecting them to say no and return me a price closer to my lowest price). Then there's a bit of back and forth until you and the vendor reach a happy medium (hopefully still less than my max price).


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

MrsChinadoll said:


> I know! I don't like it either. But I usually come up with a figure I'm willing to pay (lowest) to upper range I want to spend. Then I'll ask for about 80% of my lowest price (expecting them to say no and return me a price closer to my lowest price). Then there's a bit of back and forth until you and the vendor reach a happy medium (hopefully still less than my max price).



I agree negotiating is awkward. At the Asian jewellery stores here in Toronto they almost always give their customers a discount. What usually happens is when I ask to look at a piece, the SA will check the price and then whip their calculators out and tell me what the price is. If I want it I will offer a lower price and we usually meet somewhere in the middle. 
I never feel comfortable offering a price first because I'm afraid of offending them.


----------



## Jadevirgin

Hello everyone, my lavender bangle arrived today from Maithong. She Had trouble with posting it and it was returned to her, so she sent it straight out via Fedex. When it arrived I found not only the bangle but two extra gifts. I have no idea if the ring and beaded bracelet have been treated, but the rest of her stuff isnt, so who knows? I can't fault her customer service and the bangle is absolutely gorgeous. The photos I've taken dont do justice to the colour, and I dont recommend trying to ohotograph your own wrist with an ipad!


----------



## Jadevirgin

To add to my message above, Maithong Jewelry have assured me the ring and bracelet are also Grade A and untreated.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jadevirgin said:


> Hello everyone, my lavender bangle arrived today from Maithong. She Had trouble with posting it and it was returned to her, so she sent it straight out via Fedex. When it arrived I found not only the bangle but two extra gifts. I have no idea if the ring and beaded bracelet have been treated, but the rest of her stuff isnt, so who knows? I can't fault her customer service and the bangle is absolutely gorgeous. The photos I've taken dont do justice to the colour, and I dont recommend trying to ohotograph your own wrist with an ipad!



I'm happy you're happy with your new bangle. It looks great stacked with your watch and beads 
I love that there is a some green mixed in with the lavender. Enjoy wearing it!!


----------



## nexiv

Jadevirgin said:


> To add to my message above, Maithong Jewelry have assured me the ring and bracelet are also Grade A and untreated.



Beautiful! I've been looking at some of their stock too so it's good to hear some feedback about them. 

Enjoy your lovely jade!


----------



## Jadevirgin

nexiv said:


> Beautiful! I've been looking at some of their stock too so it's good to hear some feedback about them.
> 
> Enjoy your lovely jade!


I'm very impressed. The ring and beaded bracelet she sent me as gifts must have been worth a bit. Somone else of the forum, I forget who but think she lives in Germany, has bought from her too and been really happy. The colour and quality of the bangle seems very good to me. My only regret is that she didn't have it smaller. Although I struggle to get a 60mm on my right wrist, and cant get a continuous bangle on the left at all, once on they are loose because my wrists are tiny. This bangle is very loose, though it doesn't drop far below my wrist, due to my arthritic, swollen thumb joint.


----------



## Jadevirgin

2boys_jademommy said:


> I'm happy you're happy with your new bangle. It looks great stacked with your watch and beads
> I love that there is a some green mixed in with the lavender. Enjoy wearing it!!


Thank you. The green is lovely, isnt it. It's hard to get thimgs that look right next to my Fitbit, bit this seems to work ok. Would probably look better with my sterling silver watch, but I don't want to wear two timepieces.


----------



## Junkenpo

Popping in to say hi jadies!

Bangle from before went back to the seller.... I keep looking and longing, but I'm trying really heard to be good and just "shop" in my jewelry box.

Here are my rings again.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Popping in to say hi jadies!
> 
> Bangle from before went back to the seller.... I keep looking and longing, but I'm trying really heard to be good and just "shop" in my jewelry box.
> 
> Here are my rings again.


BEAUTIFUL. Which ring do you wear most often?I love how you have a big, bright green cab ring and a little one that is similar. It's cute


----------



## MrsChinadoll

Just thought I'd share: I love how blue Serenity appears in natural lighting. Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## hb925

MrsChinadoll said:


> Just thought I'd share: I love how blue Serenity appears in natural lighting. Hope everyone is having a great day!


So pretty. In your photos, it reminds me a bit of opal.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

MrsChinadoll said:


> Just thought I'd share: I love how blue Serenity appears in natural lighting. Hope everyone is having a great day!



It's beautiful. Very calming and feminine. Does it look lighter/whiter under sunlight?


----------



## nexiv

MrsChinadoll said:


> Just thought I'd share: I love how blue Serenity appears in natural lighting. Hope everyone is having a great day!



She looks like moonlight!


----------



## MrsChinadoll

nexiv said:


> She looks like moonlight!


 Thank you!


----------



## MrsChinadoll

cj0617 said:


> So pretty. In your photos, it reminds me a bit of opal.



Thank you! Opal is my birthday stone so maybe I was drawn to it


----------



## MrsChinadoll

2boys_jademommy said:


> It's beautiful. Very calming and feminine. Does it look lighter/whiter under sunlight?


Under white light, she is blue and under yellow indoor lighting , she appears a green! I suppose it makes sense since blue + yellow = green!


----------



## Starry*Sky

Just curious about what makes our favorite bangles our favorite?  

I have noticed that the bangles I like best are usually the ones that fit the snuggest and are most comfortable on me.  I have some that are beautiful (none of mine are expensive, but beautiful nonetheless) but if they are too big, they don't become faves.

So it seems my criteria for favorites are snug-fitting, usually D shaped which feels more comfy to me, not too heavy, and "prettiness" seems to come last, lol!  

I'd love to hear how your favorites earned their place!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

MrsChinadoll said:


> Under white light, she is blue and under yellow indoor lighting , she appears a green! I suppose it makes sense since blue + yellow = green!



Thanks MrsChinadoll!  This makes me feel much better because I have experienced a color change myself with lemonade, but it is soooo hard to get good photos of it. The clear patches look green in yellow indoor lighting. Couldn't quite capture that but I did get these.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Everyone's Jade is so beautiful! I love seeing all the variety. [emoji4] Have a great day Jadies [emoji5]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

MrsChinadoll said:


> Under white light, she is blue and under yellow indoor lighting , she appears a green! I suppose it makes sense since blue + yellow = green!


 What a big difference lighting makes! It looks beautiful under both natural and indoor light.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Starry*Sky said:


> Just curious about what makes our favorite bangles our favorite?
> 
> I have noticed that the bangles I like best are usually the ones that fit the snuggest and are most comfortable on me.  I have some that are beautiful (none of mine are expensive, but beautiful nonetheless) but if they are too big, they don't become faves.
> 
> So it seems my criteria for favorites are snug-fitting, usually D shaped which feels more comfy to me, not too heavy, and "prettiness" seems to come last, lol!
> 
> I'd love to hear how your favorites earned their place!



Hi Starry Sky great question..... I agree that a "too big" bangle is not as comfy and therefore I would also tend not to wear it as much. With my greenish bangle it is a favourite because it's from my boys and husband. With my black nephrite bangle I love it because it goes with everything and is a perfect fit. I also love the slimmer d shape that almost gives it a slight princess look.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks MrsChinadoll!  This makes me feel much better because I have experienced a color change myself with lemonade, but it is soooo hard to get good photos of it. The clear patches look green in yellow indoor lighting. Couldn't quite capture that but I did get these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3776025
> View attachment 3776026
> View attachment 3776027



I can see the green patches you are talking about. Your bangle looks icy bluish white in the first and third picture but I can see the light green patches in the second pic. So cool.
Hope you're doing great C Rose!!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> I can see the green patches you are talking about. Your bangle looks icy bluish white in the first and third picture but I can see the light green patches in the second pic. So cool.
> Hope you're doing great C Rose!!



Awww...Thanks so much 2BJM. You are so sweet and  kind [emoji4] I'm getting along pretty good. Thanks for asking, I hope you and your family are doing great as well [emoji5]


----------



## MrsChinadoll

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks MrsChinadoll!  This makes me feel much better because I have experienced a color change myself with lemonade, but it is soooo hard to get good photos of it. The clear patches look green in yellow indoor lighting. Couldn't quite capture that but I did get these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3776025
> View attachment 3776026
> View attachment 3776027


That is a gorgeous bangle! I do believe these color "changes" or should we say, "appearances" are normal. Here's a bangle on ultimate jadeite that does this too! https://www.etsy.com/listing/213847893/jadeite-jade-bangle-bracelet-highly


----------



## Cyanide Rose

MrsChinadoll said:


> That is a gorgeous bangle! I do believe these color "changes" or should we say, "appearances" are normal. Here's a bangle on ultimate jadeite that does this too! https://www.etsy.com/listing/213847893/jadeite-jade-bangle-bracelet-highly



Wow, that's amazing! Thank you for finding this and sharing it with me. Your beautiful bangle serenity is TDF and reminds me so much of my lemonade. It looks so great on you and the meaning behind it is so special. Thank you so much MrsChinadoll, I really appreciate it. All the Jadies here are the best! [emoji5]


----------



## blackmonster

Junkenpo said:


> Hi gogo94!  You picked out some really pretty bangles!  We had a Ming's collector posting last year with some really pretty pieces. I hope she still lurks and comes back to comment.  For me, I have a couple signed pieces and some I'm fairly positive are unsigned Ming's.
> 
> The first one I would feel definitely feel confident about being a Ming's.  Stamp looks right, the style of the gold hinges, and the style of the jade all point to a Ming's bangle.  The second one... could be, but I'm not as confident about it.  Some Ming's were hand signed. I'd ask for a straight on picture of the carving on the gold band to see how well it matches other Ming's bangles gold patterns.  For me, at that price alone, I wouldn't even be considering it.  Ming's is a collectible sure, since they aren't making more... but for that price, you could get a really really nice jade bangle and/or custom a hinged bangle that looks very similar!


Lol, I'm on here once in a blue moon.... nice to see the pics, esp your black jade beads with gold balls (I have a pale green, sitting in the safe ).  I rarely buy jewelry these days, too much of what I have sits in the safe.... 

Still watching for the elusive lavender bangle


----------



## blackmonster

gogo94 said:


> The carved multi colour bangle is so pretty and icy!!! Really happy for you!!
> 
> I have been researching on hinged bangles. Seem like a lot of the nice ones are vintage. Also come across some sites selling Ming's Honolulu pieces. The prices of the Mings seem to be marked higher than the others. Also notice that there is a huge variations of the stamps. Some are carved very neatly and some are handwriting looking scratch.
> 
> I'm not sure if they are all authentic! Here are some links for reference. Not sure if any jadies have experience on Mings pieces and how to confirm it's real....
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.hk/itm/132099652443
> This is neat stamp
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/hk-en/listing/243269798/vintage-mings-hawaii-jade-14k-yellow
> This is out of my price range but the stamp looks raw..


Some pieces were hand signed, I'm unsure if it may have been older pieces, before they started stamping their signature.  Ming's had their own factory in Hong Kong and their work was sent only to their stores.  Some finishing and setting work was completed after, the stores had jewelers on hand. 

The hand signature looks real on that bracelet, I'm pretty sure I've seen similar signatures in the past.  If you see their old carved ivory pieces, those were usually hand signed in ink on the back...  hope this helps


----------



## berniechocolate

MrsChinadoll said:


> Just thought I'd share: I love how blue Serenity appears in natural lighting. Hope everyone is having a great day!



Love your Icy blue . I m recently very drawn towards icy styles after getting an oval . 

Is yours a princess round ?  My is a princess oval . The thing about icy with very little color is that it always manages to match every outfit and skintone there is out there . Like. A chameleon . Mine sometimes look colorless , some times a little lav tint and mostly a bluish tint . 
	

		
			
		

		
	







The same  icy  bangle  in different lighting . Sorry for the spamming , I m  using apps to post and gave trouble going thru thousands of my pics


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Gorgeous icy bangle you got there Bernie! I love how your black bangle has an icy patch too 
I tend to prefer round bangles over oval but yours is not a typical oval - it's "almost" round right? I've seen some ovals where it is more flattened and I don't like that as much. Love all the beautiful jewellery you are wearing.


----------



## berniechocolate

2boys_jademommy said:


> Gorgeous icy bangle you got there Bernie! I love how your black bangle has an icy patch too
> I tend to prefer round bangles over oval but yours is not a typical oval - it's "almost" round right? I've seen some ovals where it is more flattened and I don't like that as much. Love all the beautiful jewellery you are wearing.





Hi there 2boys_mommy !

 Thanks 

It's an oval princess , like an oval shaped but all rounded sectionally / in cylindrical form  actually . I would hope to find an icy round princess like Chinadoll actually but it's been quite difficult . Most bangles aren't cut very small and my comfy size is 49 to 51 mm . 

Picture was actually taken when gem shopping at this 24 hr store in Singapore , it's called mustafa center , you ought to visit if you come to Singapore . 

This thread moves at exponential speed . So please pardon me if I might miss out replies . Just lovely to pop in and look at all of your jades ! Happy postings jade sistas


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> Hi there 2boys_mommy !
> 
> Thanks
> 
> It's an oval princess , like an oval shaped but all rounded sectionally / in cylindrical form  actually . I would hope to find an icy round princess like Chinadoll actually but it's been quite difficult . Most bangles aren't cut very small and my comfy size is 49 to 51 mm .
> 
> Picture was actually taken when gem shopping at this 24 hr store in Singapore , it's called mustafa center , you ought to visit if you come to Singapore .
> 
> This thread moves at exponential speed . So please pardon me if I might miss out replies . Just lovely to pop in and look at all of your jades ! Happy postings jade sistas



I don't think I've ever seen an oval princess. It's very pretty and looks nice on you. 
Singapore sounds like an incredible place to visit. Will do so someday...
Toronto is pretty awesome too and we have Jade shops
Your bangle size is tiny! I wear preferably a 51 mm. I can wear a 49mm but there would be some pain.


----------



## Junkenpo

2boys_jademommy said:


> BEAUTIFUL. Which ring do you wear most often?I love how you have a big, bright green cab ring and a little one that is similar. It's cute



Thanks!  The little green one, mostly because it fits the best. lol  The little donut I wear as a pendant. 



MrsChinadoll said:


> Just thought I'd share: I love how blue Serenity appears in natural lighting. Hope everyone is having a great day!




Gorgeous! 



Starry*Sky said:


> Just curious about what makes our favorite bangles our favorite?  .... I'd love to hear how your favorites earned their place!



My favorites are chubby princesses. I like the weight and fit.   My Smoke is my priciest bangle and she fits best on my right wrist.  I just slipped her on one day and never took her off.  Outside of that, I would say my fave rotated bangle is First Princess, who is another chubby princess that is just a little bit too loose a fit.



blackmonster said:


> Lol, I'm on here once in a blue moon.... nice to see the pics, esp your black jade beads with gold balls (I have a pale green, sitting in the safe ).  I rarely buy jewelry these days, too much of what I have sits in the safe....
> 
> Still watching for the elusive lavender bangle



Hi!  So glad to see that you are popping in!  I love seeing your pieces... so pretty and inspiring!


----------



## MrsChinadoll

berniechocolate said:


> Love your Icy blue . I m recently very drawn towards icy styles after getting an oval .
> 
> Is yours a princess round ?  My is a princess oval . The thing about icy with very little color is that it always manages to match every outfit and skintone there is out there . Like. A chameleon . Mine sometimes look colorless , some times a little lav tint and mostly a bluish tint .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3778346
> View attachment 3778350
> View attachment 3778353
> View attachment 3778357
> 
> 
> The same  icy  bangle  in different lighting . Sorry for the spamming , I m  using apps to post and gave trouble going thru thousands of my pics



Both of your bangles are TDF!  Of course I am little partial to the icy blue one as it is similiar to mine Mine is my first princess round. I wasn't sure about how comfortable these would be, but I've actually found that it's been quite comfy, and I've been wearing it daily. I did have to go up a mm from 56 to 57 though. Totally agree with you in the chameleon thing! Love having a bangle that pretty much matches everything. It's amazing how violet your bangle looks in the last pic!!! Love it!


----------



## MrsChinadoll

berniechocolate said:


> Hi there 2boys_mommy !
> 
> Thanks
> 
> It's an oval princess , like an oval shaped but all rounded sectionally / in cylindrical form  actually . I would hope to find an icy round princess like Chinadoll actually but it's been quite difficult . Most bangles aren't cut very small and my comfy size is 49 to 51 mm .
> 
> Picture was actually taken when gem shopping at this 24 hr store in Singapore , it's called mustafa center , you ought to visit if you come to Singapore .
> 
> This thread moves at exponential speed . So please pardon me if I might miss out replies . Just lovely to pop in and look at all of your jades ! Happy postings jade sistas


 Wow I'm kinda envious you can fit 49 to 51mm! I think the lowest I can go is probably 54-55 because I have a large hand span relative to my wrist lol.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Just wanted to share a few random pics taken recently of my lavender bangle. In the first picture, the bangle looks more bluish green compared to my ring. My bangle has some lavender, grey and blue/ green hues in it while my ring is a more vivid lavender. The ring is not as much of a chameleon as the bangle.


----------



## Yap80

Hi, jadeite lover in Malaysia,  may I know If buy jadeite from overseas more than RM3k and using express mail services, will it be held by the custom?

Also, can anyone advise how to know if the bangle is fit to our hand or it is consider too big to wear. Attached a photo of my bangle for comments on the size.


----------



## Yap80




----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Yap80 said:


> View attachment 3780095



Hello Yap80 beautiful bangle you have! I would love to have a chubby princess like that. 
As for sizing it's a personal choice because some prefer a snug fit to the point they risk not being able to take it off while others prefer a looser fit. It's also not accurate to base by how it looks on one's wrist because some people have bigger or fleshier hands or less flexible hands so they can't get a close fit. For me I prefer a bangle that I can put on with a little difficulty but fairly easily with soap. I can't take pain so I have to be able to wear it easily with soap. 
You can experiment with different sizes and see what the pain factor vs looks balance you want


----------



## nexiv

Hi ladies, hope you're all well and enjoying your jade. The icy bangles on the last few pages have been to die for!! 


I was wondering if any of you might have some advice regarding a bangle I just bought.

I bought it as I loved the translucency (which I am definitely able to see and enjoy next to my opaque bangle), and because I liked the unusual dark colour. It was inexpensive so I wasn't expecting the polish to be anywhere near on par with my other bangle, however there are a couple of places which concern me and I wonder if I should keep it because of them. I'm worried what they might mean for the stability of the bangle more than anything.

One area is rough, and under a light looks almost like it's filled with something:






Another area has a tiny dent/chip I can feel.

Are these just symptoms of a cheaper bangle, or do they risk the integrity of the bangle and the Grade A label?

It is from this seller on Etsy: https://www.etsy.com/uk/shop/GoldenTriangleJade

And has this description (which I'm not sure I should dispute regarding the "crack" claim):

_Jadeite Jade Bangle Myanmar Grade A Princess Cut - Inner Dia 62mm - 2 7/16" - Band Width 9mm - Weight 60g - Tested ρ=3.35 ref: 521373

A cloudy dark grey bangle, with some clouds of black, and some golden clouds that swirl around the bangle. Gorgeous and unique Burma Jade, with no visible or feelable cracks

100% Type-A / Grade A natural, untreated and undyed Myanmar Jadeite Jade.
_
What do you think? I love the appearance but don't want to have paid for something it's not, or have it break on me. Also, is there someone who could polish out this area for me?

Thank you all.


----------



## nexiv

Here are some nicer pictures of her. I was going to name her Dragon Fruit.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

nexiv said:


> Hi ladies, hope you're all well and enjoying your jade. The icy bangles on the last few pages have been to die for!!
> 
> 
> I was wondering if any of you might have some advice regarding a bangle I just bought.
> 
> I bought it as I loved the translucency (which I am definitely able to see and enjoy next to my opaque bangle), and because I liked the unusual dark colour. It was inexpensive so I wasn't expecting the polish to be anywhere near on par with my other bangle, however there are a couple of places which concern me and I wonder if I should keep it because of them. I'm worried what they might mean for the stability of the bangle more than anything.
> 
> One area is rough, and under a light looks almost like it's filled with something:
> View attachment 3781522
> 
> 
> View attachment 3781523
> 
> 
> Another area has a tiny dent/chip I can feel.
> 
> Are these just symptoms of a cheaper bangle, or do they risk the integrity of the bangle and the Grade A label.
> 
> It is from this seller on Etsy: https://www.etsy.com/uk/shop/GoldenTriangleJade
> 
> And has this description (which I'm not sure I should dispute regarding the "crack" claim):
> 
> _Jadeite Jade Bangle Myanmar Grade A Princess Cut - Inner Dia 62mm - 2 7/16" - Band Width 9mm - Weight 60g - Tested ρ=3.35 ref: 521373
> 
> A cloudy dark grey bangle, with some clouds of black, and some golden clouds that swirl around the bangle. Gorgeous and unique Burma Jade, with no visible or feelable cracks
> 
> 100% Type-A / Grade A natural, untreated and undyed Myanmar Jadeite Jade.
> _
> What do you think? I love the appearance but don't want to have paid for something it's not, or have it break on me. Also, is there someone who could polish out this area for me?
> 
> Thank you all.


Hi Nexiv, I do think that you can probably find someone who knows how to work with jade to polish your bangle for you and make it smooth. However there would be a cost and I'm not sure if it would be worth it. To be honest, the rough patch would bother me. The seller says there is no crack on the bangle which literally is true but that patch to me is like a crack. I'm guessing you can feel it with your fingers and it may or may not affect the durability of the bangle. Also you mention there is a chip. It depends on what you are willing to accept. I agree the colour is unique and without that rough spot I think it's a cool looking bangle but if it were me, I would be inclined to return if for a refund. Good luck on deciding on what to do with the bangle.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

nexiv said:


> Here are some nicer pictures of her. I was going to name her Dragon Fruit.
> 
> View attachment 3781544
> 
> View attachment 3781545
> 
> View attachment 3781546
> 
> View attachment 3781547



I really like the patterns and colours in Dragon Fruit....perhaps you can wear her for a bit and see if you can get over the flaws.


----------



## nexiv

Thank you for replying 2boys. I like her too, I'm rather disappointed in the fact she has this flaw. The description states "_no visible or feelable cracks", _but it's very obviously feelable. 

The cost of posting it back to Thailand is a ridiculous percentage of her purchase price, so I have messaged them with the photos and asked if they feel the description is correct. If they suggest returning it for a refund because I am not happy, then I will ask them politely to cover the postage as well seeing as the item was not as described. I specifically chose one out of three I liked so I could avoid return postage. 

If they offer a partial refund I will also be happy, as I feel a tad cheated. However I could love her with her flaw. She's very pretty.


----------



## crosso

Hi jadies! Happy Monday! [emoji12] Love all the recent pics, especially the lovely icy bangles. Popped in to share some cute earrings I bought recently, thought they would be nice to wear with this bangle pair:


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Hi jadies! Happy Monday! [emoji12] Love all the recent pics, especially the lovely icy bangles. Popped in to share some cute earrings I bought recently, thought they would be nice to wear with this bangle pair:
> View attachment 3781634
> View attachment 3781635


Hi Crosso!  These earrings will look amazing with the bangles The colours are so similar.


----------



## Jademan

nexiv said:


> Hi ladies, hope you're all well and enjoying your jade. The icy bangles on the last few pages have been to die for!!
> 
> 
> I was wondering if any of you might have some advice regarding a bangle I just bought.
> 
> I bought it as I loved the translucency (which I am definitely able to see and enjoy next to my opaque bangle), and because I liked the unusual dark colour. It was inexpensive so I wasn't expecting the polish to be anywhere near on par with my other bangle, however there are a couple of places which concern me and I wonder if I should keep it because of them. I'm worried what they might mean for the stability of the bangle more than anything.
> 
> One area is rough, and under a light looks almost like it's filled with something:
> View attachment 3781522
> 
> 
> View attachment 3781523
> 
> 
> Another area has a tiny dent/chip I can feel.
> 
> Are these just symptoms of a cheaper bangle, or do they risk the integrity of the bangle and the Grade A label?
> 
> It is from this seller on Etsy: https://www.etsy.com/uk/shop/GoldenTriangleJade
> 
> And has this description (which I'm not sure I should dispute regarding the "crack" claim):
> 
> _Jadeite Jade Bangle Myanmar Grade A Princess Cut - Inner Dia 62mm - 2 7/16" - Band Width 9mm - Weight 60g - Tested ρ=3.35 ref: 521373
> 
> A cloudy dark grey bangle, with some clouds of black, and some golden clouds that swirl around the bangle. Gorgeous and unique Burma Jade, with no visible or feelable cracks
> 
> 100% Type-A / Grade A natural, untreated and undyed Myanmar Jadeite Jade.
> _
> What do you think? I love the appearance but don't want to have paid for something it's not, or have it break on me. Also, is there someone who could polish out this area for me?
> 
> Thank you all.



Hello there. It is hard to tell by the picture, however, when one layer of jade marge with another (differently colored) it often create this liquid filled effect. Here, for example


----------



## cdtracing

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Nexiv, I do think that you can probably find someone who knows how to work with jade to polish your bangle for you and make it smooth. However there would be a cost and I'm not sure if it would be worth it. To be honest, the rough patch would bother me. The seller says there is no crack on the bangle which literally is true but that patch to me is like a crack. I'm guessing you can feel it with your fingers and it may or may not affect the durability of the bangle. Also you mention there is a chip. It depends on what you are willing to accept. I agree the colour is unique and without that rough spot I think it's a cool looking bangle but if it were me, I would be inclined to return if for a refund. Good luck on deciding on what to do with the bangle.



^^^ I agree with 2boys.  The seller did say "no visible or feelable cracks" & you said you can feel it.  That to me is not as described.  Having someone re-polish the bangle might resolve the problem but there will be cost involved.  I know you said Dragonfruit wasn't expensive but do you love it enough to invest more money?  It is quite unusual &  the colors/pattern is eye catching.  It really depends on what you are willing to accept.  For me personally, I would want a refund because it would  always bother me.  Good luck &  Let us know what happens.


----------



## cdtracing

crosso said:


> Hi jadies! Happy Monday! [emoji12] Love all the recent pics, especially the lovely icy bangles. Popped in to share some cute earrings I bought recently, thought they would be nice to wear with this bangle pair:
> View attachment 3781634
> View attachment 3781635



Those need a Love button, Crosso!!!!


----------



## LunaDoo

nexiv said:


> Hi ladies, hope you're all well and enjoying your jade. The icy bangles on the last few pages have been to die for!!
> 
> 
> I was wondering if any of you might have some advice regarding a bangle I just bought.
> 
> I bought it as I loved the translucency (which I am definitely able to see and enjoy next to my opaque bangle), and because I liked the unusual dark colour. It was inexpensive so I wasn't expecting the polish to be anywhere near on par with my other bangle, however there are a couple of places which concern me and I wonder if I should keep it because of them. I'm worried what they might mean for the stability of the bangle more than anything.
> 
> One area is rough, and under a light looks almost like it's filled with something:
> View attachment 3781522
> 
> 
> View attachment 3781523
> 
> 
> Another area has a tiny dent/chip I can feel.
> 
> Are these just symptoms of a cheaper bangle, or do they risk the integrity of the bangle and the Grade A label?
> 
> It is from this seller on Etsy: https://www.etsy.com/uk/shop/GoldenTriangleJade
> 
> And has this description (which I'm not sure I should dispute regarding the "crack" claim):
> 
> _Jadeite Jade Bangle Myanmar Grade A Princess Cut - Inner Dia 62mm - 2 7/16" - Band Width 9mm - Weight 60g - Tested ρ=3.35 ref: 521373
> 
> A cloudy dark grey bangle, with some clouds of black, and some golden clouds that swirl around the bangle. Gorgeous and unique Burma Jade, with no visible or feelable cracks
> 
> 100% Type-A / Grade A natural, untreated and undyed Myanmar Jadeite Jade.
> _
> What do you think? I love the appearance but don't want to have paid for something it's not, or have it break on me. Also, is there someone who could polish out this area for me?
> 
> Thank you all.


I love the unusual look of that bangle! It reminds me of these really pretty, semi-translucent bangles that some forum members got a while back-- they turned out to actually be albite/feldspar/moonstone(?) instead of jadeite. (ClaireJune bought two of them, I think, but I'm not sure if she's here anymore.) Have you done a specific gravity on it yet? Also, that area you showed is a major flaw, IMO, and is not as described. I think the bangle is lovely, but personally it would bother me if I hadn't been expecting that. I've admired a number of bangles from that seller, because I love a slim princess!


----------



## teagansmum

nexiv said:


> Hi ladies, hope you're all well and enjoying your jade. The icy bangles on the last few pages have been to die for!!
> 
> 
> I was wondering if any of you might have some advice regarding a bangle I just bought.
> 
> I bought it as I loved the translucency (which I am definitely able to see and enjoy next to my opaque bangle), and because I liked the unusual dark colour. It was inexpensive so I wasn't expecting the polish to be anywhere near on par with my other bangle, however there are a couple of places which concern me and I wonder if I should keep it because of them. I'm worried what they might mean for the stability of the bangle more than anything.
> 
> One area is rough, and under a light looks almost like it's filled with something:
> View attachment 3781522
> 
> 
> View attachment 3781523
> 
> 
> Another area has a tiny dent/chip I can feel.
> 
> Are these just symptoms of a cheaper bangle, or do they risk the integrity of the bangle and the Grade A label?
> 
> It is from this seller on Etsy: https://www.etsy.com/uk/shop/GoldenTriangleJade
> 
> And has this description (which I'm not sure I should dispute regarding the "crack" claim):
> 
> _Jadeite Jade Bangle Myanmar Grade A Princess Cut - Inner Dia 62mm - 2 7/16" - Band Width 9mm - Weight 60g - Tested ρ=3.35 ref: 521373
> 
> A cloudy dark grey bangle, with some clouds of black, and some golden clouds that swirl around the bangle. Gorgeous and unique Burma Jade, with no visible or feelable cracks
> 
> 100% Type-A / Grade A natural, untreated and undyed Myanmar Jadeite Jade.
> _
> What do you think? I love the appearance but don't want to have paid for something it's not, or have it break on me. Also, is there someone who could polish out this area for me?
> 
> Thank you all.


Hi. The bangle is lovely but I would definitely ask the seller for a partial refund as you can feel it with a finger nail and it looks quite deep. To have it polished, I think, would leave it uneven as it would have to be polished quite a bit, and maybe even flat but it can be done. I have a lovely black bangle the has a flat section that was obviously polished that way due to a flaw, but I love it as the flat section looks almost faceted and it's smooth. The color is amazing and I can see why you love it. It's a shame the seller didn't point it out in his description though. Then you wouldn't have felt cheated.


----------



## nexiv

Hi all, thanks for the replies. 

I sent a message to the seller explaining the flaw and the cost of shipping it back etc, and they replied very quickly and very nicely. 

They explained it as Jademan says; it's where two layers of jade are meeting, not a crack. They said that when the bangle was polished a wax would have been used, and a buildup of the wax would have smoothed out this area so it wasn't detected. 
However, over time the wax will have gone and now the surface flaw is detectable. 
They agreed that this meant a.) the description was incorrect and b.) the value of my bangle was less than they priced it at. So they offered me two options. I could either have a 50% refund in my PayPal account immediately, or I could have 100% of the value of the bangle in store credit towards any other item, and that item would be thoroughly checked over three times before shipping. 

I personally thought this was a very generous and professional resolution, and I chose to go with the partial refund at this time. So darling Dragonfruit was a bargain and I will enjoy her, flaw and all lol 



LunaDoo said:


> I love the unusual look of that bangle! It reminds me of these really pretty, semi-translucent bangles that some forum members got a while back-- they turned out to actually be albite/feldspar/moonstone(?) instead of jadeite. (ClaireJune bought two of them, I think, but I'm not sure if she's here anymore.) Have you done a specific gravity on it yet? Also, that area you showed is a major flaw, IMO, and is not as described. I think the bangle is lovely, but personally it would bother me if I hadn't been expecting that. I've admired a number of bangles from that seller, because I love a slim princess!



I've not done one, no. But the description states a gravity test has been performed and it lists the results. I don't know much about this area of jade. Should I double check myself?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

nexiv said:


> Hi all, thanks for the replies.
> 
> I sent a message to the seller explaining the flaw and the cost of shipping it back etc, and they replied very quickly and very nicely.
> 
> They explained it as Jademan says; it's where two layers of jade are meeting, not a crack. They said that when the bangle was polished a wax would have been used, and a buildup of the wax would have smoothed out this area so it wasn't detected.
> However, over time the wax will have gone and now the surface flaw is detectable.
> They agreed that this meant a.) the description was incorrect and b.) the value of my bangle was less than they priced it at. So they offered me two options. I could either have a 50% refund in my PayPal account immediately, or I could have 100% of the value of the bangle in store credit towards any other item, and that item would be thoroughly checked over three times before shipping.
> 
> I personally thought this was a very generous and professional resolution, and I chose to go with the partial refund at this time. So darling Dragonfruit was a bargain and I will enjoy her, flaw and all lol
> 
> 
> 
> I've not done one, no. But the description states a gravity test has been performed and it lists the results. I don't know much about this area of jade. Should I double check myself?



What an awesome resolution Nexiv! I'm so happy it worked out for you. Enjoy wearing Dragonfruit - she has great Jade karma


----------



## cdtracing

nexiv said:


> Hi all, thanks for the replies.
> 
> I sent a message to the seller explaining the flaw and the cost of shipping it back etc, and they replied very quickly and very nicely.
> 
> They explained it as Jademan says; it's where two layers of jade are meeting, not a crack. They said that when the bangle was polished a wax would have been used, and a buildup of the wax would have smoothed out this area so it wasn't detected.
> However, over time the wax will have gone and now the surface flaw is detectable.
> They agreed that this meant a.) the description was incorrect and b.) the value of my bangle was less than they priced it at. So they offered me two options. I could either have a 50% refund in my PayPal account immediately, or I could have 100% of the value of the bangle in store credit towards any other item, and that item would be thoroughly checked over three times before shipping.
> 
> I personally thought this was a very generous and professional resolution, and I chose to go with the partial refund at this time. So darling Dragonfruit was a bargain and I will enjoy her, flaw and all lol
> 
> 
> 
> I've not done one, no. But the description states a gravity test has been performed and it lists the results. I don't know much about this area of jade. Should I double check myself?



WOW!!  Very nice of the seller to offer such good options!!!  I'm so glad this has worked out for you!!!  Looks like Dragonfruit has a permanent home!!!  Enjoy!!


----------



## teagansmum

I'm so glad a happy solution came through. Enjoy your beauty!


----------



## Kindness3

MrsChinadoll said:


> Crosso, 2boys_jademom, and kindness3:
> Thank you all so much. I was in a pretty dark place when I posted yesterday. But it was actually therapeutic to puruse this site and look at all the beautiful jade pieces. Your words mean a lot to me. Hugs


Very welcome love your jade bangle looks so lovely on you . Its nice to give each other support, special when we are at low point in our life


----------



## Kindness3

*NYC Princess* said:


> A long time since I checked in! Three ice beauties to share!!
> 
> One bought for me, one bought for Mom, and one gifted from a dear friend [emoji178]
> 
> View attachment 3769032
> 
> View attachment 3769033


----------



## Kindness3

It's rainy jade kind of day ⛅


----------



## Jademan

Some favorites from this summer creations )


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jademan said:


> Some favorites from this summer creations )
> View attachment 3786702
> View attachment 3786703
> View attachment 3786705
> View attachment 3786706
> View attachment 3786708
> View attachment 3786710



Great work Jademan - thank you sharing! Is the second last pendant made out of Siberian nephrite?


----------



## Jademan

2boys_jademommy said:


> Great work Jademan - thank you sharing! Is the second last pendant made out of Siberian nephrite?



The answer is yes, however, keep in mind that Siberia is geographically huge region. Yellowish jade colors as the one you mentioned are usually fond near Russia-China border. Quite far from Ural mountains )


----------



## nexiv

Hello all, another query from me  I think the jade bug bite is itching quite bad lately, as I've been browsing again!

I've come across this bangle on JadeFineJewelry's website and I've just fallen in love! I've never seen one with these sorts of colours in this size and shape before, and I just think it's so beautiful! (There's blue is there not?!) And I would like a tighter D shaped bangle very much, but nothing ever really stands out to me because I love my Princess(es) so much. 

But the description is just, well.... non existent. Not exactly helpful when I'm tempted to part with a lot of money but need convincing! 

What do you think of it? I can't find anything on the surface condition or the translucency at all on the page. 
http://www.jadefinejewelry.com/wonderful-jade-bangle-p-57102.html


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

nexiv said:


> Hello all, another query from me  I think the jade bug bite is itching quite bad lately, as I've been browsing again!
> 
> I've come across this bangle on JadeFineJewelry's website and I've just fallen in love! I've never seen one with these sorts of colours in this size and shape before, and I just think it's so beautiful! (There's blue is there not?!) And I would like a tighter D shaped bangle very much, but nothing ever really stands out to me because I love my Princess(es) so much.
> 
> But the description is just, well.... non existent. Not exactly helpful when I'm tempted to part with a lot of money but need convincing!
> 
> What do you think of it? I can't find anything on the surface condition or the translucency at all on the page.
> http://www.jadefinejewelry.com/wonderful-jade-bangle-p-57102.html
> 
> View attachment 3786974
> 
> View attachment 3786975



Hi Nexiv - I can see why this one caught your eye You can always request for more pics and especially outdoor pics. Lavender usually looks more intense in photos and especially since it is against a stark white background.  Definitely get more photos before purchasing and mod shots please if you get it!


----------



## Jademan

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Nexiv - I can see why this one caught your eye You can always request for more pics and especially outdoor pics. Lavender usually looks more intense in photos and especially since it is against a stark white background.  Definitely get more photos before purchasing and mod shots please if you get it!



This is so true! Non translucent person shall always remember that while looking for jades. Here, some of the stones i posted early, but standing under direct light as this bangle.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jademan said:


> This is so true! Non translucent person shall always remember that while looking for jades. Here, some of the stones i posted early, but standing under direct light as this bangle.
> View attachment 3787402
> View attachment 3787403
> View attachment 3787404



That caramel Jade is delicious! Looks lovely with the sunlight. Beautiful work Jademan.


----------



## Junkenpo

nexiv said:


> Hello all, another query from me  I think the jade bug bite is itching quite bad lately, as I've been browsing again!
> 
> I've come across this bangle on JadeFineJewelry's website and I've just fallen in love! I've never seen one with these sorts of colours in this size and shape before, and I just think it's so beautiful! (There's blue is there not?!) And I would like a tighter D shaped bangle very much, but nothing ever really stands out to me because I love my Princess(es) so much.
> 
> But the description is just, well.... non existent. Not exactly helpful when I'm tempted to part with a lot of money but need convincing!
> 
> What do you think of it? I can't find anything on the surface condition or the translucency at all on the page.
> http://www.jadefinejewelry.com/wonderful-jade-bangle-p-57102.html



Really pretty!  If I remember correctly, we found out that JFJ is sort of a middle man, so you might be able to find that exact bangle on another site like taobao.  As such, JFJ is willing to politely haggle, but will likely still cost more, which is I guess the cost of shopping overseas. You can definitely ask for more pictures.


----------



## nexiv

Junkenpo said:


> Really pretty!  If I remember correctly, we found out that JFJ is sort of a middle man, so you might be able to find that exact bangle on another site like taobao.  As such, JFJ is willing to politely haggle, but will likely still cost more, which is I guess the cost of shopping overseas. You can definitely ask for more pictures.



Thank you for the info!

My main concern are the fees ordering from the U.K.  Is there a 20% VAT charge ordering from China like there is ordering from America? Because if for whatever reason I don't like it in person or it doesn't fit (it's 2cm smaller than my chubby princess who I can get on dry but is tight to do so), then I'm not getting those huge fees back unless I sell it in the U.K. for the price I paid including the tax. 

Is there anyone here who's ordered from China to the U.K.? What customs charges do we face?


----------



## Jadevirgin

nexiv said:


> Thank you for the info!
> 
> My main concern are the fees ordering from the U.K.  Is there a 20% VAT charge ordering from China like there is ordering from America? Because if for whatever reason I don't like it in person or it doesn't fit (it's 2cm smaller than my chubby princess who I can get on dry but is tight to do so), then I'm not getting those huge fees back unless I sell it in the U.K. for the price I paid including the tax.
> 
> Is there anyone here who's ordered from China to the U.K.? What customs charges do we face?


Hi Nexiv. i havent ordered from China, but I have from Hong Kong and Thailand. I had a £120 bangle from Hong Kong (I dont want to mention the name of the seller in case he gets reported) and that had no charges or VAT. When i looked at the package he had marked it as beads and worth less than our £12 (or is it £16) VAT threshold, The one from Thailand was marked as a gift, so it incured a lower charge than normal. I paid over £200 for the bangle but was charged £38 by Fedex for customs and VAT plus their handling fee. I think sellers in the far east do try to wipe out as much as they can of duty etc. I had a sapphire pendant I bought my partner from a seller in India (because much of their stuff is still untreated due to people there buying it for astrological purposes, where it shouldnt be irradiated, cooked or dyed) and that also came in with no charges. I think, if there is a charge, you have to weigh it against the fact that buying from the far east is way cheaper than buying in the west - and especially the UK where we get very little in the form of good quality, untreated gem stones (for example, almost all sapphires bought here come out of the ground brown and are cooked to make them blue, thus rendering them pretty much dead and useless if you want to benefit from their inherent energies). Of course, as you say, it's a total pain if you want to return or sell on something. I had to send a bangle back to a seller in America because it was too small, and I lost a lot on import expenses and return postage.
Edit: I searched Oxford earlier this year for jade bangles. The only one in the whole city was a rather beautiful imperial green and white beaded bracelet selling for £350, along with a matching necklace. I wanted a solid bangle, so I passed it over.


----------



## Icyjade

Hi fellow jade lovers! Just discovered this thread and here is my jade bangle.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Icyjade said:


> Hi fellow jade lovers! Just discovered this thread and here is my jade bangle.
> View attachment 3788385



Welcome IcyJade - Really like your icy princess! 
Have you worn it long time? It looks beautiful on you.


----------



## Icyjade

2boys_jademommy said:


> Welcome IcyJade - Really like your icy princess!
> Have you worn it long time? It looks beautiful on you.



Thank you! I bought this a year ago so not too long.  It's hard to find bangles my size unfortunately.

It's a grade A translucent pale green bangle certified by the HK jade & stone lab.


----------



## nexiv

Thank you @Jadevirgin that post was really informative and helpful. 

I'm not adverse to paying some customs fees, (just in case anyone thinks I'm a tax dodger lol!), I'm just trying to work out how much they will actually be so I can weigh up the pros and cons in my mind. But like you said, the pros of buying abroad are that there are very few bangles for sale over here. There are hardly any UK jade sellers on the approved vendors list (if any?) Every jewellery shop I go into says they don't stick it or ever get it in. 

Do you think that if the bangle doesn't fit me or if I don't like it in person, I'd have any luck selling it on here in the U.K.? Does anyone have any suggestions for places to sell other than eBay for example?

Maybe I should by a cheap bangle with the same diameter first, and see how the fit is. Do people size up or size down for D shapes? According to my hand circumference measurement I can go as low as 57mm. But my 60mm princess is a painful squeeze to get on (slides on easier when wet), but that may just be to do with my pain condition I have.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Icyjade said:


> Thank you! I bought this a year ago so not too long.  It's hard to find bangles my size unfortunately.
> 
> It's a grade A translucent pale green bangle certified by the HK jade & stone lab.



I heard Hong Kong has a lot of Jade shops. 
It's hard to find bangles my size too. I prefer 51 mm and I find a lot of the Jade stores where I am tend to carry 54 - 58 mm. What size are you?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

nexiv said:


> Thank you @Jadevirgin that post was really informative and helpful.
> 
> I'm not adverse to paying some customs fees, (just in case anyone thinks I'm a tax dodger lol!), I'm just trying to work out how much they will actually be so I can weigh up the pros and cons in my mind. But like you said, the pros of buying abroad are that there are very few bangles for sale over here. There are hardly any UK jade sellers on the approved vendors list (if any?) Every jewellery shop I go into says they don't stick it or ever get it in.
> 
> Do you think that if the bangle doesn't fit me or if I don't like it in person, I'd have any luck selling it on here in the U.K.? Does anyone have any suggestions for places to sell other than eBay for example?
> 
> Maybe I should by a cheap bangle with the same diameter first, and see how the fit is. Do people size up or size down for D shapes? According to my hand circumference measurement I can go as low as 57mm. But my 60mm princess is a painful squeeze to get on (slides on easier when wet), but that may just be to do with my pain condition I have.



Nexiv I find using lots of soap helps to get the tighter bangles on. It sounds like you could size down but not sure about 57 mm - depends on how much pain/ discomfort you are willing to take. For me there is not a big dif in a princess size or a d shape but the princess is more painful to put on. Also again just my opinion but I feel a princess needs to fit more snugly or it will be too clunky. I can wear a bigger d shape bangle without it bothering me but not a princess.


----------



## Jadevirgin

nexiv said:


> Thank you @Jadevirgin that post was really informative and helpful.
> 
> I'm not adverse to paying some customs fees, (just in case anyone thinks I'm a tax dodger lol!), I'm just trying to work out how much they will actually be so I can weigh up the pros and cons in my mind. But like you said, the pros of buying abroad are that there are very few bangles for sale over here. There are hardly any UK jade sellers on the approved vendors list (if any?) Every jewellery shop I go into says they don't stick it or ever get it in.
> 
> Do you think that if the bangle doesn't fit me or if I don't like it in person, I'd have any luck selling it on here in the U.K.? Does anyone have any suggestions for places to sell other than eBay for example?
> 
> Maybe I should by a cheap bangle with the same diameter first, and see how the fit is. Do people size up or size down for D shapes? According to my hand circumference measurement I can go as low as 57mm. But my 60mm princess is a painful squeeze to get on (slides on easier when wet), but that may just be to do with my pain condition I have.


The mottled green and earthy coloured  bangle Im wearing in my avatar? Since I wear the same stuff all the time and this was quite thick and bulky, and I got the new lavender hinged bangle, I decided to sell it. I lost about thirty pounds on it on ebay, after their cut, but it did sell quickly. And I charged him the cost of sending it special delivery.
VAT is 20% I think from outside the EU (If brexit goes through, we will pay that for goods from the EU too in future). Then there are customs charges and post office handling charges on top. If the seller doesnt get round it for you. )


----------



## Icyjade

2boys_jademommy said:


> I heard Hong Kong has a lot of Jade shops.
> It's hard to find bangles my size too. I prefer 51 mm and I find a lot of the Jade stores where I am tend to carry 54 - 58 mm. What size are you?



I got my bangle from a HK seller but am not from HK. Am from Singapore. Anyone else from SG? 

I wear 58mm (with loads of lotion help!) and typically the 'finer' pieces I've seen are in smaller sizes, like 54 or 56mm.  
Yes I think 51mm must be hard to find too but I've seen nice pieces in smaller sizes before.


----------



## nexiv

2boys_jademommy said:


> Nexiv I find using lots of soap helps to get the tighter bangles on. It sounds like you could size down but not sure about 57 mm - depends on how much pain/ discomfort you are willing to take. For me there is not a big dif in a princess size or a d shape but the princess is more painful to put on. Also again just my opinion but I feel a princess needs to fit more snugly or it will be too clunky. I can wear a bigger d shape bangle without it bothering me but not a princess.



Okay, if the princess are slightly more painful to get on then that makes a little sense.
I'm not hopeful for 57mm that I apparently _could_ wear, but this bangle is 58.7mm so there could be a chance. I've ordered a cheapy 59mm bangle to arrive by the end of the week to see how the fit is.

Gosh, I want to see it in person so bad, but VAT and customs etc could be adding on over £70! That's a lot to lose if I can't keep it... Especially as I had no plans to be buying any jade any time soon!


----------



## Purse Nut

Hello to all you Jadies! 
I've been 'off the grid' for awhile. Personal like went to hell in a hand basket, as my Mother used to say. Lol. 
All the icy bangles are to die for gorgeous. Nexiv- love your new Dragon Fruit piece. 
My birthday is today so I treated myself to new bangle. It arrived Saturday. Initially I was disappointed in the color. But for the price I can't complain I guess. Wanted your opinions as I'm still kinda on the fence. I thought it would be more lavender than it is. So here's a bunch of pictures. A couple with my UJ piece on white paper.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Purse Nut said:


> Hello to all you Jadies!
> I've been 'off the grid' for awhile. Personal like went to hell in a hand basket, as my Mother used to say. Lol.
> All the icy bangles are to die for gorgeous. Nexiv- love your new Dragon Fruit piece.
> My birthday is today so I treated myself to new bangle. It arrived Saturday. Initially I was disappointed in the color. But for the price I can't complain I guess. Wanted your opinions as I'm still kinda on the fence. I thought it would be more lavender than it is. So here's a bunch of pictures. A couple with my UJ piece on white paper.



Happy Birthday Purse Nut!! What a lovely present to yourself! I'm sorry to hear you went through a rough patch in your life. Hopefully it has passed. 
I think your new bangle is beautiful. I really do. I love that spinach green splotch against the whitish greyish lavenderish Jade. Ordering online is so difficult and for me I've always felt a twinge of disappointment when the bangle arrives - not because the bangle is not pretty but because no matter how many pics I get of the bangle it nevers look identical to what I envisioned. Once I come to terms with what it looks like in reality I almost always love it even more. Perhaps you expected more lavender but personally from someone who had no preconceived notion of your bangle I think it's beautiful. 
Hope you are having a wonderful birthday and enjoying your new bangle


----------



## Purse Nut

Hi 2boys! Thanks for your kind words. 
I did expect a tad deeper lavender so your experience is the same way I'm feeling. In full light it's white. In lower lighting inside its light lavender. 
There are a couple jade lines inside and a couple small surface imperfections barely noticeable that I don't mind. 
Guess I'll keep her after all. Just needed some collaboration!
Thanks!


----------



## nexiv

Purse Nut said:


> Hello to all you Jadies!
> I've been 'off the grid' for awhile. Personal like went to hell in a hand basket, as my Mother used to say. Lol.
> All the icy bangles are to die for gorgeous. Nexiv- love your new Dragon Fruit piece.
> My birthday is today so I treated myself to new bangle. It arrived Saturday. Initially I was disappointed in the color. But for the price I can't complain I guess. Wanted your opinions as I'm still kinda on the fence. I thought it would be more lavender than it is. So here's a bunch of pictures. A couple with my UJ piece on white paper.



That's a beauty for an inexpensive bangle! The polish looks really lovely, and I can definitely see a blush of lavender. Is the translucency good? It looks to be quite nice. How are you feeling about it now?

Thank you for your kind words about Dragonfruit


----------



## Purse Nut

Thanks nexiv. Yes it's very shiny/vitreous and is translucent. After the initial color disappointment ran its course, I really like her. Calling her Wistful. An appropriate name for what I had felt.


----------



## Purse Nut

Today's stack. Wistful, UJ bead bracelet (gift) & a princess from the same seller I purchased Wistful from. She had 2 sides to her. They're both 57mm.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Purse Nut said:


> Today's stack. Wistful, UJ bead bracelet (gift) & a princess from the same seller I purchased Wistful from. She had 2 sides to her. They're both 57mm.



Looks great  Do you prefer the bluer side of Wistful or the pinker side?


----------



## nexiv

Purse Nut said:


> Today's stack. Wistful, UJ bead bracelet (gift) & a princess from the same seller I purchased Wistful from. She had 2 sides to her. They're both 57mm.



Beautiful! Next to the greyer beads, you can really see Whistful's lavender tones 


My cheapy bangle turned up today. It's a 59mm and the expensive one I'm umming and ahhing over is 58.7mm. 
I squeezed it on moderately easily with olive oil. Do you think another 3mm could make or break that? I wasn't struggling; took a few seconds. I seem to have such massive hands 

But I love the fit when on! This tighter fit feels so good, and this is the first D-shaped bangle I've ever tried, of any material. I like it so much more than I thought I would. 






It's a shame this bangle isn't grade A jadeite because the colour is beautiful, especially with my rose gold jewellery! I'm not even sure it's even jade tbh. The weight and chime seem all off. I'm not surprised though, it was like thirteen quid lol. I'll be returning it now I know I can get this size on. 

Just need to decide about the other one now. I've not had a response to my messages from them yet.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

nexiv said:


> Beautiful! Next to the greyer beads, you can really see Whistful's lavender tones
> 
> 
> My cheapy bangle turned up today. It's a 59mm and the expensive one I'm umming and ahhing over is 58.7mm.
> I squeezed it on moderately easily with olive oil. Do you think another 3mm could make or break that? I wasn't struggling; took a few seconds. I seem to have such massive hands
> 
> But I love the fit when on! This tighter fit feels so good, and this is the first D-shaped bangle I've ever tried, of any material. I like it so much more than I thought I would.
> 
> View attachment 3790376
> 
> View attachment 3790375
> 
> 
> It's a shame this bangle isn't grade A jadeite because the colour is beautiful, especially with my rose gold jewellery! I'm not even sure it's even jade tbh. The weight and chime seem all off. I'm not surprised though, it was like thirteen quid lol. I'll be returning it now I know I can get this size on.
> 
> Just need to decide about the other one now. I've not had a response to my messages from them yet.



Hi Nexiv the bangle you are wearing in the pic is 59mm and you are wondering if you can fit a 56 mm right? Maybe others can chime in but to me 3 mm may be a lot to go down unless you are wanting it to be a "forever bangle". If the 59mm is ok without olive oil or soap then I think going down 3 mm is fine but because you mentioned using olive oil for the 59 mmm I think 56mm will be quite painful. Can you return it if it doesn't fit?


----------



## nexiv

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Nexiv the bangle you are wearing in the pic is 59mm and you are wondering if you can fit a 56 mm right? Maybe others can chime in but to me 3 mm may be a lot to go down unless you are wanting it to be a "forever bangle". If the 59mm is ok without olive oil or soap then I think going down 3 mm is fine but because you mentioned using olive oil for the 59 mmm I think 56mm will be quite painful. Can you return it if it doesn't fit?



No, the other bangle is 58.7mm so 3mm smaller, not 3cm 

I wanted a good idea about the size because even though I could return it, I'd lose out on loads of money paying for customs fees and maybe tax. I'm trying to work out how much I'm going to have to pay but I can't seem to get a definitive answer anywhere yet.


----------



## Purse Nut

Thx 2 boys_jademommy, I like both sides but I'm drawn to the bluer side as I would love to find a smoky blue gray bangle in my price range. It's kinda my unicorn right now. 
Nexiv when I got bit by the jade bug I purchased some very inexpensive Xi Yiu Jade (think it's serpentine Jade) pieces in varying sizes to determine what would work 60, 59, 58. I can get these on & off without soap or lotion. 
I knew from this I could go smaller in a princess style. Hence the purchase of the one above. I could go down to a 56mm but I would be less inclined to remove it daily.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

nexiv said:


> No, the other bangle is 58.7mm so 3mm smaller, not 3cm
> 
> I wanted a good idea about the size because even though I could return it, I'd lose out on loads of money paying for customs fees and maybe tax. I'm trying to work out how much I'm going to have to pay but I can't seem to get a definitive answer anywhere yet.


Oops ok 3 mm - that should totally be fine


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Beautiful bangles Jadies [emoji4] Today's Jade - Black dragon and pearl ring and dragon bracelet [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Hi Jadies! I just wanted to share some pictures of my favorite everyday icy bangle, lemonade. Jade is soooo hard to photograph, but I finally got some pretty good pictures of some of her clear patches [emoji5] Thanks for letting me share. I hope everyone is doing well [emoji4]
	

		
			
		

		
	





One of her little pale lavender patches and a picture of me wearing her with one of my favorite butterfly rings [emoji16]


----------



## Purse Nut

Love the dragons CR and Lemonade is soooo pretty & looks great on you. 
Love the glow in the 3rd picture.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Purse Nut said:


> Love the dragons CR and Lemonade is soooo pretty!
> Love the 3rd pic of her especially.



Thanks so much Purse Nut! Your new bangles are gorgeous, I [emoji173]️ the bluish one, the color is amazing. Great find!


----------



## Purse Nut

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks so much Purse Nut! Your new bangles are gorgeous, I [emoji173]️ the bluish one, the color is amazing. Great find!



Thanks so much. To think I almost contacted the seller for a return at first. So glad I kept it. Haven't taken it off.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Purse Nut said:


> Thanks so much. To think I almost contacted the seller for a return at first. So glad I kept it. Haven't taken it off.



You're so welcome, I can see why you haven't taken her off. She is definitely a keeper. I totally agree with 2BJM when it comes to expectations. I have grown to love just about all of my bangles, even their flaws. Jade is so unique, you can't help but love it. Too bad my DH doesn't feel the same way [emoji6]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi Jadies! I just wanted to share some pictures of my favorite everyday icy bangle, lemonade. Jade is soooo hard to photograph, but I finally got some pretty good pictures of some of her clear patches [emoji5] Thanks for letting me share. I hope everyone is doing well [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3790932
> View attachment 3790933
> 
> 
> One of her little pale lavender patches and a picture of me wearing her with one of my favorite butterfly rings [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3790934
> View attachment 3790941



You're lookin' smashing C Rose  I can definitely see the clear patches in Lemonade. In the last pic there's a of soft yellowy green but in the other pics she looks more icy pale blue/lavender. She fits and looks beautiful on you. Your dragon ring and bracelet set is a force to be reckoned with


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> You're lookin' smashing C Rose  I can definitely see the clear patches in Lemonade. In the last pic there's a of soft yellowy green but in the other pics she looks more icy pale blue/lavender. She fits and looks beautiful on you. Your dragon ring and bracelet set is a force to be reckoned with



Hi 2BJM! Thank you so much! That yellowy color is why my husband gave her the name lemonade [emoji4] She is icy bluish most of the time, that's what made me purchase her, but I adore all her colors [emoji5] 

BTW, Your lavender ring is awesome! It truly is amazing on you [emoji16]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi 2BJM! Thank you so much! That yellowy color is why my husband gave her the name lemonade [emoji4] She is icy bluish most of the time, that's what made me purchase her, but I adore all her colors [emoji5]
> 
> BTW, Your lavender ring is awesome! It truly is amazing on you [emoji16]



That's awesome that your husband came up with the perfect name
Thank you for your compliment on my ring I'm wearing it today - me at my desk at work.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3791458
> 
> 
> That's awesome that your husband came up with the perfect name
> Thank you for your compliment on my ring I'm wearing it today - me at my desk at work.



Beautiful! It looks great with your black bangle [emoji173]️


----------



## Dynasty

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3791458
> 
> 
> That's awesome that your husband came up with the perfect name
> Thank you for your compliment on my ring I'm wearing it today - me at my desk at work.



So beautiful!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I purchased this a little while ago. It's a bit small, but I love the color. It  kinda reminds me of the yin yang symbol [emoji5] 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Please excuse my work area, I had been making necklaces all day. The picture is kinda dark too. I'll post a better one when we get some sun [emoji4]


----------



## Dynasty

What a beautiful Jade LADIES!!!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Dynasty said:


> What a beautiful Jade LADIES!!!



Thanks Dynasty! You have an amazing collection. I love seeing your post [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Dynasty said:


> What a beautiful Jade LADIES!!!



Thanks Dynasty! Missed you here What are you wearing today?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> I purchased this a little while ago. It's a bit small, but I love the color. It  kinda reminds me of the yin yang symbol [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3791491
> 
> 
> Please excuse my work area, I had been making necklaces all day. The picture is kinda dark too. I'll post a better one when we get some sun [emoji4]


 Whoa - gorgeous ring!! It looks like mint jelly  Is it a pinky ring?


----------



## Ginger Tea

New to this thread. 

Is there such a thing as Spinach Jade?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Ginger Tea said:


> New to this thread.
> 
> Is there such a thing as Spinach Jade?


 Welcome Ginger Tea! I think spinach is a term used to describe the colour of dark Jade. I googled and apparently it is used sometimes to describe dark green nephrite.


----------



## Dynasty

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks Dynasty! You have an amazing collection. I love seeing your post [emoji4]


Thank you 
Love yours too!


----------



## Dynasty

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thanks Dynasty! Missed you here What are you wearing today?


It's been long time since my post here but I still around and really enjoy seeing everyone's beauties 
I wear my newest purple princess that I just received couple of days ago


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Dynasty said:


> It's been long time since I posting here but I still around and really enjoy seeing everyone's beauties
> I wear my newest purple princess that I just received couple of days ago



Pictures please - if you feel like it  Always love seeing your pieces


----------



## Ginger Tea

2boys_jademommy said:


> Welcome Ginger Tea! I think spinach is a term used to describe the colour of dark Jade. I googled and apparently it is used sometimes to describe dark green nephrite.



Ah, I see. Thank you for your insight.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Whoa - gorgeous ring!! It looks like mint jelly  Is it a pinky ring?



Thanks [emoji5] The setting they sent it in is huge [emoji4]


----------



## Dynasty

2boys_jademommy said:


> Pictures please - if you feel like it  Always love seeing your pieces


Here she is 
3 first pictures was indoor natural daylight next to the family room window and the last picture was in the bathroom.


----------



## nexiv

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi Jadies! I just wanted to share some pictures of my favorite everyday icy bangle, lemonade. Jade is soooo hard to photograph, but I finally got some pretty good pictures of some of her clear patches [emoji5] Thanks for letting me share. I hope everyone is doing well [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3790932
> View attachment 3790933
> 
> 
> One of her little pale lavender patches and a picture of me wearing her with one of my favorite butterfly rings [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3790934
> View attachment 3790941



Her glowyness and the quality of that polish is to die for! She looks amazing on you. 



2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3791458
> 
> 
> That's awesome that your husband came up with the perfect name
> Thank you for your compliment on my ring I'm wearing it today - me at my desk at work.



I have to say, both of those colours look incredible with your skin tone. 

@Dynasty that's a lilac and a half!!! Incredible!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Dynasty said:


> View attachment 3791611
> View attachment 3791612
> View attachment 3791613
> 
> Here she is
> 3 first pictures was indoor natural daylight next to the family room window and the last picture was in the bathroom.



[emoji173]️ this! Just astonishing [emoji4]

I had to add that your nail polish is a perfect match [emoji16]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

nexiv said:


> Her glowyness and the quality of that polish is to die for! She looks amazing on you.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say, both of those colours look incredible with your skin tone.
> 
> @Dynasty that's a lilac and a half!!! Incredible!



Hi nexiv! Thank you so much [emoji4] Also thanks for sharing your beautiful bangles. Jade is so addicting, isn't it [emoji16]


----------



## Christofle

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks [emoji5] The setting they sent it in is huge [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3791574



Oh my ! That is a breathtaking ring!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Christofle said:


> Oh my ! That is a breathtaking ring!



Hi there Christofle! Thank you so much for your kind words [emoji5]


----------



## Dynasty

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks [emoji5] The setting they sent it in is huge [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3791574


Looks great on you!​


----------



## Purse Nut

Dynasty said:


> View attachment 3791611
> View attachment 3791612
> View attachment 3791613
> 
> Here she is
> 3 first pictures was indoor natural daylight next to the family room window and the last picture was in the bathroom.



Your new bangle is sooo gorgeous Dynasty!
You have so many beautiful pieces. I love seeing your posts. Enjoy wearing her!


----------



## Dynasty

nexiv said:


> Her glowyness and the quality of that polish is to die for! She looks amazing on you.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say, both of those colours look incredible with your skin tone.
> 
> @Dynasty that's a lilac and a half!!! Incredible!


Thank you
I never hear about Lilac jadeite before but I think Lilac is correct to describe the color ​


----------



## Dynasty

Cyanide Rose said:


> [emoji173]️ this! Just astonishing [emoji4]
> 
> I had to add that your nail polish is a perfect match [emoji16]


Thank you


----------



## Dynasty

Purse Nut said:


> Your new bangle is sooo gorgeous Dynasty!
> You have so many beautiful pieces. I love seeing your posts. Enjoy wearing her!


Thank you


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Dynasty said:


> Looks great on you!​



Thank you Dynasty! I totally agree lilac is perfect [emoji16]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Dynasty said:


> View attachment 3791611
> View attachment 3791612
> View attachment 3791613
> 
> Here she is
> 3 first pictures was indoor natural daylight next to the family room window and the last picture was in the bathroom.



LOVE this Dynasty - wow!! It's absolutely beautiful and Lilac would be a great name for her. It's rare to see such bright lilac and a princess too! [emoji7] Congrats on another beauty. [emoji8]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks [emoji5] The setting they sent it in is huge [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3791574



Not a pinky ring at all! From the first pics I thought it was a tiny ring for some reason. It looks amazing on your hand C Rose. Really does look like mint jelly. I think this is Imperial green Jade... [emoji7]
Edited to add that this looks almost like uncut emerald. It must be very translucent


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Not a pinky ring at all! From the first pics I thought it was a tiny ring for some reason. It looks amazing on your hand C Rose. Really does look like mint jelly. I think this is Imperial green Jade... [emoji7]
> Edited to add that this looks almost like uncut emerald. It must be very translucent



Thanks 2BJM! You are just the nicest person [emoji4] It is pretty translucent.  I'm looking for a yellow gold setting. I think it might look nicer in that [emoji5]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks 2BJM! You are just the nicest person [emoji4] It is pretty translucent.  I'm looking for a yellow gold setting. I think it might look nicer in that [emoji5]



Aw thank you C Rose - you are too sweet [emoji5]
Yellow gold would look great but ring looks pretty wonderful already so you would have decide if you really want to change the setting.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Aw thank you C Rose - you are too sweet [emoji5]
> Yellow gold would look great but ring looks pretty wonderful already so you would have decide if you really want to change the setting.



Really, you think so? Hmmm... you have given me food for thought. Thanks, I think I will wear it for a bit and see [emoji5]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Really, you think so? Hmmm... you have given me food for thought. Thanks, I think I will wear it for a bit and see [emoji5]



I'm glad to be a bit of help I totally think you should wear it for a while ....Why mess with perfection? [emoji6]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> I'm glad to be a bit of help I totally think you should wear it for a while ....Why mess with perfection? [emoji6]



LOL Hahahaha.....I can't argue with you there [emoji6] Thanks for the great advice [emoji5]


----------



## Dynasty

2boys_jademommy said:


> LOVE this Dynasty - wow!! It's absolutely beautiful and Lilac would be a great name for her. It's rare to see such bright lilac and a princess too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on another beauty.


Thank you 
Okay Lilac will be her name!


----------



## Kindness3

Totally out of this world, jade is amazing stone. Best part is ,there jade out there for everyone. TO love, an enjoy for years to come


----------



## nexiv

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi nexiv! Thank you so much [emoji4] Also thanks for sharing your beautiful bangles. Jade is so addicting, isn't it [emoji16]



Yes! Horribly so lol. I was up till 2am last night browsing  



Dynasty said:


> Thank you
> Okay Lilac will be her name!



That is very humbling for me that you've chosen that name! :O She truly is an incredible colour, congratulations on her 


I'm getting so impatient waiting for a reply from JoJo jade  I'm desperate to see some more pictures of the bangle I'm interested in to see if the subtle colour holds up in other lights.


----------



## Purse Nut

I know how you feel Nexiv. It's always exciting when in pursuit of a new piece of jade. 
There is a chubby princess I've had my eye on. Saw it many months ago. Thought it would've been gone. Was browsing the other day and there it is!  Not expensive. Has a couple flaws, nothing serious and it's Burmese jade. 
I don't know what it is about it that draws me. It's pale lavender green and gray. 
I'm a bit worried if it's caught at customs and having to pay fees. It's under $50 so I guess that wouldn't be much. 
I keep trying to talk myself out of it lol.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

I bought a bangle on impulse yesterday! I dropped into a Jade shop I've purchased from before and ended up buying this one.  I love it! It has some broken ice / less fine texture which my other lavender does not and is a light violet colour. It does have a yellow brownish patch which lowered the price (yay for me lol) I don't mind the patch at all. My only wee complaint is that is approx 52.5 mm and I prefer 51 mm but it's ok. I'm sure my hand and wrist will get bigger as I age!
Just took quick pics from work again. We are on vacation as of tomorrow and I can't wait to wear this


----------



## Dynasty

nexiv said:


> Yes! Horribly so lol. I was up till 2am last night browsing
> 
> 
> 
> That is very humbling for me that you've chosen that name! :O She truly is an incredible colour, congratulations on her
> 
> 
> I'm getting so impatient waiting for a reply from JoJo jade  I'm desperate to see some more pictures of the bangle I'm interested in to see if the subtle colour holds up in other lights.


Aww...you are sweet!

Thank you for the name! Just perfect for her


----------



## Dynasty

2boys_jademommy said:


> I bought a bangle on impulse yesterday! I dropped into a Jade shop I've purchased from before and ended up buying this one.  I love it! It has some broken ice / less fine texture which my other lavender does not and is a light violet colour. It does have a yellow brownish patch which lowered the price (yay for me lol) I don't mind the patchat all. My only wee complaint is that is approx 52.5 mm and I prefer 51 mm but it's ok. I'm sure my hand and wrist will get bigger as I age!
> Just took quick pics from work again. We are on vacation as of tomorrow snd I can't wait to wear this
> 
> View attachment 3792511
> View attachment 3792512
> View attachment 3792513
> View attachment 3792514


Yay!!!
She's beautiful 
The color and size look great! Yellow brownish usually also the called golden, means money or bring luck 
Congratulations!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Thank you Dynasty! From now on I'll think of it as a "golden" patch rather than just yellow/brown lol! We can all use more luck


----------



## Dynasty

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thank you Dynasty! From now on I'll think of it as a "golden" patch rather than just yellow/brown lol! We can all use more luck


You are welcome 
Yes!!!! More luck means more JADE!!!!! LOL


----------



## nexiv

Purse Nut said:


> I know how you feel Nexiv. It's always exciting when in pursuit of a new piece of jade.
> There is a chubby princess I've had my eye on. Saw it many months ago. Thought it would've been gone. Was browsing the other day and there it is!  Not expensive. Has a couple flaws, nothing serious and it's Burmese jade.
> I don't know what it is about it that draws me. It's pale lavender green and gray.
> I'm a bit worried if it's caught at customs and having to pay fees. It's under $50 so I guess that wouldn't be much.
> I keep trying to talk myself out of it lol.



That's exactly how I ended up purchasing my first bangle, "Fatty". She too is a chubby princess, and I'd found and started checking out this thread in the forum a few weeks beforehand. 
Every time I browsed Etsy, she'd pop up and just stand right out to me. Even though there were a few other bangles of similar colour in Churk's shop at the time, I could always pick her out at a glance; there was just something about her. 
I ummed and ahhed over spending that much  for ages though (only my watch has been more expensive), but I just saw her so much over a few weeks, and in a that time she didn't sell and I loved her more and more. So I think it was meant to be. The extra photos he sent me sealed the deal 

Funnily enough, she's also pale grey, green with some lavender. Maybe this chubby is meant to be for you too!



2boys_jademommy said:


> I bought a bangle on impulse yesterday! I dropped into a Jade shop I've purchased from before and ended up buying this one.  I love it! It has some broken ice / less fine texture which my other lavender does not and is a light violet colour. It does have a yellow brownish patch which lowered the price (yay for me lol) I don't mind the patch at all. My only wee complaint is that is approx 52.5 mm and I prefer 51 mm but it's ok. I'm sure my hand and wrist will get bigger as I age!
> Just took quick pics from work again. We are on vacation as of tomorrow and I can't wait to wear this
> 
> View attachment 3792511
> View attachment 3792512
> View attachment 3792513
> View attachment 3792514



What a lovely pattern/texture(?) she has to her. Is that how you'd describe her appearance? What is it that makes up that lovely look?

I think the size looks great on you; the fact she seems quite a wide bangle balances out the extra diameter a little. Enjoy!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

nexiv said:


> That's exactly how I ended up purchasing my first bangle, "Fatty". She too is a chubby princess, and I'd found and started checking out this thread in the forum a few weeks beforehand.
> Every time I browsed Etsy, she'd pop up and just stand right out to me. Even though there were a few other bangles of similar colour in Churk's shop at the time, I could always pick her out at a glance; there was just something about her.
> I ummed and ahhed over spending that much  for ages though (only my watch has been more expensive), but I just saw her so much over a few weeks, and in a that time she didn't sell and I loved her more and more. So I think it was meant to be. The extra photos he sent me sealed the deal
> 
> Funnily enough, she's also pale grey, green with some lavender. Maybe this chubby is meant to be for you too!
> 
> 
> 
> What a lovely pattern/texture(?) she has to her. Is that how you'd describe her appearance? What is it that makes up that lovely look?
> 
> I think the size looks great on you; the fact she seems quite a wide bangle balances out the extra diameter a little. Enjoy!



Fatty was meant to be yours  Its great when sellers send extra photos as it really can seal or break a deal. It's hard buying online. Hopefully JoJo sends you more photos soon. 
I think my bangle has what is referred to as broken ice. I also see a little bit of fly wings. Within the broken glass there are some translucent spots. Sometimes I get broken ice mixed up with cotton/clouds but I think cotton is considered not so good to have in the stone. Then again I always believe in trusting your own eyes with jade.


----------



## nexiv

Jade has such beautiful descriptive terms it seems. Another reason to love it so much  My other half jokingly says it looks like soap lol, (although he appreciates how much I admire it). I never thought I'd like anything as much as I do pearls! I'm glad I'm not obsessed with diamonds too! Although coloured stones...that's another matter


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> I bought a bangle on impulse yesterday! I dropped into a Jade shop I've purchased from before and ended up buying this one.  I love it! It has some broken ice / less fine texture which my other lavender does not and is a light violet colour. It does have a yellow brownish patch which lowered the price (yay for me lol) I don't mind the patch at all. My only wee complaint is that is approx 52.5 mm and I prefer 51 mm but it's ok. I'm sure my hand and wrist will get bigger as I age!
> Just took quick pics from work again. We are on vacation as of tomorrow and I can't wait to wear this
> 
> View attachment 3792511
> View attachment 3792512
> View attachment 3792513
> View attachment 3792514



It looks great on you and the color is amazing! I really like your ring too, the wide band is pretty cool. I don't know the difference either. Broken ice or cotton, but now I know cotton is bad. How cool is it that you can shop for Jade near your home. Lucky you [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

nexiv said:


> Jade has such beautiful descriptive terms it seems. Another reason to love it so much  My other half jokingly says it looks like soap lol, (although he appreciates how much I admire it). I never thought I'd like anything as much as I do pearls! I'm glad I'm not obsessed with diamonds too! Although coloured stones...that's another matter



I have been obsessed with all of them at one point or another. Pearls will always have a place in my heart though, they just feel so wonderful and glamorous. I  [emoji173]️ vintage diamonds, but Jade can be even more expensive than them all [emoji4]


----------



## nexiv

Cyanide Rose said:


> I have been obsessed with all of them at one point or another. Pearls will always have a place in my heart though, they just feel so wonderful and glamorous. I  [emoji173]️ vintage diamonds, but Jade can be even more expensive than them all [emoji4]



Yes it can, but I really love that about jade. Call me biased, but I just think it has more soul than a lot of other expensive gems and stones. Maybe because of the all the history, culture and heritage stories that come with it. I feel special when I wear it and part of an exclusive club. Most people probably think my bangles were £20 from New Look or Zara or something. I like the subtlety of that and how understated a super expensive piece can be (not that I'll ever own any!).


----------



## Cyanide Rose

nexiv said:


> Yes it can, but I really love that about jade. Call me biased, but I just think it has more soul than a lot of other expensive gems and stones. Maybe because of the all the history, culture and heritage stories that come with it. I feel special when I wear it and part of an exclusive club. Most people probably think my bangles were £20 from New Look or Zara or something. I like the subtlety of that and how understated a super expensive piece can be (not that I'll ever own any!).



So true, Jade is so unique and has so much character. I have only ran into a couple of people that asked about my Jade, which is pretty cool when it happens. I am desperately trying not to buy any more Jade, but it's hard. Definitely a daily struggle lol [emoji6]


----------



## Purse Nut

2boys_jademommy said:


> I bought a bangle on impulse yesterday! I dropped into a Jade shop I've purchased from before and ended up buying this one.  I love it! It has some broken ice / less fine texture which my other lavender does not and is a light violet colour. It does have a yellow brownish patch which lowered the price (yay for me lol) I don't mind the patch at all. My only wee complaint is that is approx 52.5 mm and I prefer 51 mm but it's ok. I'm sure my hand and wrist will get bigger as I age!
> Just took quick pics from work again. We are on vacation as of tomorrow and I can't wait to wear this
> 
> View attachment 3792511
> View attachment 3792512
> View attachment 3792513
> View attachment 3792514



Your new bangle is beautiful!
I wish there were jade shops here but alas, not to be found in southern New Mexico...[emoji58]
Congrats on the awesome find!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> It looks great on you and the color is amazing! I really like your ring too, the wide band is pretty cool. I don't know the difference either. Broken ice or cotton, but now I know cotton is bad. How cool is it that you can shop for Jade near your home. Lucky you [emoji5]



Thank you C Rose! The ring was my mom's engagement ring. She wants me to have it because she is not into jewellery at all. 
To be honest I'm only repeating what I've learned / read about cotton in Jade. Who's to say that it isn't ok because after all it occurs in nature? I suppose it's all used as a "guideline" since Jade is not graded like diamonds.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Purse Nut said:


> Your new bangle is beautiful!
> I wish there were jade shops here but alas, not to be found in southern New Mexico...[emoji58]
> Congrats on the awesome find!



Thank you Purse Nut. I am lucky to have some nice Jade shops nearby but it also makes it more tempting


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

nexiv said:


> Yes it can, but I really love that about jade. Call me biased, but I just think it has more soul than a lot of other expensive gems and stones. Maybe because of the all the history, culture and heritage stories that come with it. I feel special when I wear it and part of an exclusive club. Most people probably think my bangles were £20 from New Look or Zara or something. I like the subtlety of that and how understated a super expensive piece can be (not that I'll ever own any!).



I couldn't agree with you more Nexiv. I feel Jade is soulful as well. It forms a connection with you. It's understated and elegant at the same time.


----------



## Purse Nut

nexiv said:


> That's exactly how I ended up purchasing my first bangle, "Fatty". She too is a chubby princess, and I'd found and started checking out this thread in the forum a few weeks beforehand.
> Every time I browsed Etsy, she'd pop up and just stand right out to me. Even though there were a few other bangles of similar colour in Churk's shop at the time, I could always pick her out at a glance; there was just something about her.
> I ummed and ahhed over spending that much  for ages though (only my watch has been more expensive), but I just saw her so much over a few weeks, and in a that time she didn't sell and I loved her more and more. So I think it was meant to be. The extra photos he sent me sealed the deal
> 
> Funnily enough, she's also pale grey, green with some lavender. Maybe this chubby is meant to be for you too!
> 
> Internally it looks a lot like your chubby princess.
> I've asked for more pictures. I hope that helps me decide yay or nay.


----------



## Purse Nut

2boys_jademommy said:


> I couldn't agree with you more Nexiv. I feel Jade is soulful as well. It forms a connection with you. It's understated and elegant at the same time.



Completely agree with you both 2B_JM and Nexiv. 
There is a quality to Jade that other stones/jewelry doesn't have. 
I asked for more pictures of the bangle. Hope it helps me to make a decision.


----------



## crosso

Dynasty said:


> View attachment 3791611
> View attachment 3791612
> View attachment 3791613
> 
> Here she is [emoji2]
> 3 first pictures was indoor natural daylight next to the family room window and the last picture was in the bathroom.


GORGEOUS  bangle, Dynasty! Enjoy your newest beauty!


----------



## crosso

I took a chance on a bangle that I think has turned out to be a good buy, SG checks iut, but haven't checked under UV torch yet. I think the color is natural, as I don't find any district spider web type veins, but not 100% certain. It was part of an estate collection being liquidated; it appears to have been well loved at one time, as the polish is quite worn and there are some very minor chips to a few thin carved edges, but it was very dirty when I got it. I cleaned in a dish soap/ammonia mixture initially, then soaked in mineral oil to loosen the rest of the dirt in the crevices. Any opinions as to natural color or not?


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> I bought a bangle on impulse yesterday! I dropped into a Jade shop I've purchased from before and ended up buying this one.  I love it! It has some broken ice / less fine texture which my other lavender does not and is a light violet colour. It does have a yellow brownish patch which lowered the price (yay for me lol) I don't mind the patch at all. My only wee complaint is that is approx 52.5 mm and I prefer 51 mm but it's ok. I'm sure my hand and wrist will get bigger as I age!
> Just took quick pics from work again. We are on vacation as of tomorrow and I can't wait to wear this[emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 3792511
> View attachment 3792512
> View attachment 3792513
> View attachment 3792514


I think it's beautiful, 2bjm!  Congrats! I like the golden spots and texture  - it gives it interest and character! And if what Dynasty says is true, it will be a lucky one for you, too [emoji6]


----------



## Purse Nut

crosso said:


> I took a chance on a bangle that I think has turned out to be a good buy, SG checks iut, but haven't checked under UV torch yet. I think the color is natural, as I don't find any district spider web type veins, but not 100% certain. It was part of an estate collection being liquidated; it appears to have been well loved at one time, as the polish is quite worn and there are some very minor chips to a few thin carved edges, but it was very dirty when I got it. I cleaned in a dish soap/ammonia mixture initially, then soaked in mineral oil to loosen the rest of the dirt in the crevices. Any opinions as to natural color or not?
> View attachment 3792742
> View attachment 3792743
> View attachment 3792744



Gorgeous Crosso! I hope it's exactly what you're hoping too! Looks perfect with the other pieces too. 
I love it [emoji7]


----------



## Purse Nut

If it's artificially colored won't that fade over time?
Since it's from an estate liquidation it could more likely be old. I hope it's Vintage, so cool!


----------



## crosso

nexiv said:


> Jade has such beautiful descriptive terms it seems. Another reason to love it so much  My other half jokingly says it looks like soap lol, (although he appreciates how much I admire it). I never thought I'd like anything as much as I do pearls! I'm glad I'm not obsessed with diamonds too! Although coloured stones...that's another matter


I'm a pearl lover, too, Nevix! The only thing better than jade or pearls is the 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
two together, lol! This is what I wore today - bought the pearls and gold components separately and set them myself  (surprisingly easy to do and less expensive than buying ready made jewelry [emoji6] Was able to find a perfect match in color from the same seller, though not at the same time). The bangle is my Guatemalan black jadeite, 'Coco'.


----------



## crosso

Purse Nut said:


> If it's artificially colored won't that fade over time?
> Since it's from an estate liquidation it could more likely be old. I hope it's Vintage, so cool!


Yes, it would fade if dyed, but I haven't found any info how long that would take. Seller said it was at least 40 years old, but dying has been going on for a long time, while polymer enhanced jadeite came to the market in the early 80s from what I've read. It wasn't terribly expensive, so I wouldn't be too upset if it was dyed, as I love the color and it blends nicely with my other apple greens.


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> I couldn't agree with you more Nexiv. I feel Jade is soulful as well. It forms a connection with you. It's understated and elegant at the same time.


Ditto to both sentiments!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> I took a chance on a bangle that I think has turned out to be a good buy, SG checks iut, but haven't checked under UV torch yet. I think the color is natural, as I don't find any district spider web type veins, but not 100% certain. It was part of an estate collection being liquidated; it appears to have been well loved at one time, as the polish is quite worn and there are some very minor chips to a few thin carved edges, but it was very dirty when I got it. I cleaned in a dish soap/ammonia mixture initially, then soaked in mineral oil to loosen the rest of the dirt in the crevices. Any opinions as to natural color or not?
> View attachment 3792742
> View attachment 3792743
> View attachment 3792744



Look at all the yummy greens surrounded by your new bangle[emoji7] I honestly can't tell if it's natural or not because if it's truly vintage, they may have used different treatments back then. I believe Jade is dipped in wax which is not considered as treated but not sure what they did back in the day. It's a bright happy green though - enjoy wearing it with your other green lovelies. [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> I'm a pearl lover, too, Nevix! The only thing better than jade or pearls is the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3792765
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two together, lol! This is what I wore today - bought the pearls and gold components separately and set them myself  (surprisingly easy to do and less expensive than buying ready made jewelry [emoji6] Was able to find a perfect match in color from the same seller, though not at the same time). The bangle is my Guatemalan black jadeite, 'Coco'.



I love pearls and Jade together too! You did a great job setting your pearls. Coco is such a classic beauty. I see a shimmer of sapphire blue in her. Is that the angle of the light or does she have flecks of blue?


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> I love pearls and Jade together too! You did a great job setting your pearls. Coco is such a classic beauty. I see a shimmer of sapphire blue in her. Is that the angle of the light or does she have flecks of blue?


Thank you for the compliment! No, Coco is inky black - I think the blue is just a reflection of the sky through the foyer window [emoji6]


----------



## Icyjade

Coco is beautiful!  A black jadeite princess bangle has been on my 'wanted' list for a while. 

I love pearls too. Have a fairly large pearl collection and think I need to diversify a little.


----------



## nexiv

crosso said:


> I took a chance on a bangle that I think has turned out to be a good buy, SG checks iut, but haven't checked under UV torch yet. I think the color is natural, as I don't find any district spider web type veins, but not 100% certain. It was part of an estate collection being liquidated; it appears to have been well loved at one time, as the polish is quite worn and there are some very minor chips to a few thin carved edges, but it was very dirty when I got it. I cleaned in a dish soap/ammonia mixture initially, then soaked in mineral oil to loosen the rest of the dirt in the crevices. Any opinions as to natural color or not?
> View attachment 3792742
> View attachment 3792743
> View attachment 3792744



That is a stunner! Congratulations on such a find  Surely the age it is and how much it appears to have been worn means any colour polish or treatments that would compromise the structure aren't present. 
You could document with pictures for some comparison over the next couple of months to see if it changes. 



crosso said:


> I'm a pearl lover, too, Nevix! The only thing better than jade or pearls is the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3792765
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two together, lol! This is what I wore today - bought the pearls and gold components separately and set them myself  (surprisingly easy to do and less expensive than buying ready made jewelry [emoji6] Was able to find a perfect match in color from the same seller, though not at the same time). The bangle is my Guatemalan black jadeite, 'Coco'.



Oooh, those make a lovely combo! Would you share some modelling shots?

I'm wearing Fatty and my pink overtone white pearls today, so I've gone light in colour. But I'd really love some grey pearls or mother of pearl. 
I wasn't intending on wearing Dragonfruit too, but she looks so good on my tattooed arm that I couldn't resist  I quite like a bangle either side too.


----------



## Jadevirgin

Ginger Tea said:


> New to this thread.
> 
> Is there such a thing as Spinach Jade?


Hi and welcome. Yes, spinach jade is very dark green nephrite jade from China. It is an olivey green usually, and can be almost black in colour. You see a lot of it for sale on ebay, often in the form of hinged bangles from te 60s to 80s with maybe bamboo leaves engraved on the hinged parts. It's probably te least valuable form of genuine jade, so very affordable, but can look lovely.


----------



## nexiv

Fatty looked pretty against this colour, considering she's super opaque, so I thought I'd share. 
Please excuse my enormous hands! You can see why I struggle with the smaller sizes!


----------



## Jadevirgin

nexiv said:


> Fatty looked pretty against this colour, considering she's super opaque, so I thought I'd share.
> Please excuse my enormous hands! You can see why I struggle with the smaller sizes!
> View attachment 3793269


I suffer from skinny wrists but larger hands. I have to have a 59-60mm and sometimes need soap and water to get it on and off. Once on there it is way too loose. My lavender hinged bangle is 58 mm and still way too loose on my wrist.


----------



## Purse Nut

I have this new one coming, should arrive around 9/11/17.
Measures 56.64 X 8.87 princess round.






Nexiv I love your bangle buffer, I want one! LOL Love your Fatty princess. The color is calming/soothing, to my eye anyway. Looks pale lavenderish in the picture.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Purse Nut said:


> I have this new one coming, should arrive around 9/11/17.
> Measures 56.64 X 8.87 princess round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nexiv I love your bangle buffer, I want one! LOL Love your Fatty princess. The color is calming/soothing, to my eye anyway. Looks pale lavenderish in the picture.



Exciting! hope it arrives early Looks pretty in the photo


----------



## nexiv

Purse Nut said:


> I have this new one coming, should arrive around 9/11/17.
> Measures 56.64 X 8.87 princess round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nexiv I love your bangle buffer, I want one! LOL Love your Fatty princess. The color is calming/soothing, to my eye anyway. Looks pale lavenderish in the picture.



How exciting! Is that September she's coming? I'm not used to dates written that way  
Some lovely uniform colour on that bangle. I'm desperate for something similar. I have Fatty's calmer side facing me these days and yes, she has a little lavender blush area which is showing on that picture. Thank you for noticing


----------



## Purse Nut

Thanks 2bjm, early would be nice. It's not the chubby one I mentioned previously but it caught my eye and I loved the light green color and transparency. Or maybe the correct word is translucence?


----------



## nexiv

Oh I forgot to mention. That buffer was a charity shop find, but I have my eye on a Swarovski stardust bracelet to replace it when it bites the dust lol.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Purse Nut said:


> Thanks 2bjm, early would be nice. It's not the chubby one I mentioned previously but it caught my eye and I loved the light green color and transparency. Or maybe the correct word is translucence?



Hi Purse Nut, yes it is translucence [emoji4]


----------



## Purse Nut

nexiv said:


> Oh I forgot to mention. That buffer was a charity shop find, but I have my eye on a Swarovski stardust bracelet to replace it when it bites the dust lol.



I saw some like that on eBay. I'll have to do some searching. 
This new one is replacing a princess that broke. 
Date night out with my oldest daughter for my birthday.


----------



## crosso

Purse Nut said:


> I saw some like that on eBay. I'll have to do some searching.
> This new one is replacing a princess that broke.
> Date night out with my oldest daughter for my birthday.


Happy birthday, Purse Nut, your jade looks lovely!


----------



## nexiv

They make a fab combo, @Purse Nut! Enjoy your birthday 


I just got my email back from JoJoJade! That particular bangle was snapped up by some wholesalers but they say they have a similar bangle they can carve me, and can be the correct size. I guess I'll ask for some pictures and give them 58mm as the size (seeing as I got that size on), and go from there. They seem fairly intent on sourcing me what I want though so fingers crossed!

I've decided to sell my old "engagement ring" to help fund it. We're still together after nearly 12 years, but we got it on a whim and I didn't get an actual proposal, and we were never planning a wedding at any point. It's pointless me wearing it really; I've no strong emotions tied to it. So this way the funds can be part of something special that I love wearing.
I'm also using funds raised by selling on all our beautiful cloth nappies now no more babies  so my role as a mother will be part of the bangle too 

This is how poor people who weren't planning on buying any jade, buy jade  we sell the rings off our fingers and the pants off our kids


----------



## Dynasty

crosso said:


> GORGEOUS  bangle, Dynasty! Enjoy your newest beauty!


Thank you Crosso 
Your green set it's very nice and black bangle pair with pearl it's my favorite!!! Elegant!


----------



## Dynasty

nexiv said:


> Fatty looked pretty against this colour, considering she's super opaque, so I thought I'd share.
> Please excuse my enormous hands! You can see why I struggle with the smaller sizes!
> View attachment 3793269


Beautiful stack!!!


----------



## Purse Nut

https://www.ebay.com/itm/291976416581 
Nexiv is this like yours? Hope the link works.


----------



## Dynasty

Purse Nut said:


> I have this new one coming, should arrive around 9/11/17.
> Measures 56.64 X 8.87 princess round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nexiv I love your bangle buffer, I want one! LOL Love your Fatty princess. The color is calming/soothing, to my eye anyway. Looks pale lavenderish in the picture.


Congratulations!
Very nice and soft color, hope will arrive soon and please some mod shot with us ​


----------



## Purse Nut

Thanks you Crosso & Nexiv! You're both so sweet!
Thank you Dynasty. The wait is the hard part. 
Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Dynasty

Purse Nut said:


> I saw some like that on eBay. I'll have to do some searching.
> This new one is replacing a princess that broke.
> Date night out with my oldest daughter for my birthday.


Very nice!
Happy Birthday 
Hope you have a great time with your daughter ​


----------



## Dynasty

Have a nice weekend LADIES 
Share my Ice violet jadeite ring, the newest violet jadeite bangle and ice blue violet jadeite bead bracelets ( one of the bracelet I added pearl but I think is too big so will replace with smaller size pearl )


----------



## BreadnGem

2boys_jademommy said:


> I bought a bangle on impulse yesterday! I dropped into a Jade shop I've purchased from before and ended up buying this one.  I love it! It has some broken ice / less fine texture which my other lavender does not and is a light violet colour. It does have a yellow brownish patch which lowered the price (yay for me lol) I don't mind the patch at all. My only wee complaint is that is approx 52.5 mm and I prefer 51 mm but it's ok. I'm sure my hand and wrist will get bigger as I age!
> Just took quick pics from work again. We are on vacation as of tomorrow and I can't wait to wear this
> 
> View attachment 3792511
> View attachment 3792512
> View attachment 3792513
> View attachment 3792514



Your new bangle is very beautiful! Love the broken ice look. Are u in Toronto? So nice to have jade shops where u can shop in person! 

Too far behind on the thread to comment on everyone's jade, but I do enjoy looking at all the pictures, ladies [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Purse Nut said:


> I saw some like that on eBay. I'll have to do some searching.
> This new one is replacing a princess that broke.
> Date night out with my oldest daughter for my birthday.



Happy Bitthday Purse Nut! Your bangle looks beautiful paired with your watch.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BreadnGem said:


> Your new bangle is very beautiful! Love the broken ice look. Are u in Toronto? So nice to have jade shops where u can shop in person!
> 
> Too far behind on the thread to comment on everyone's jade, but I do enjoy looking at all the pictures, ladies [emoji4]



Thank you BreadnGem. Yes I'm in Toronto - Markham to be exact and and there are some Jade shops in both Markham and Toronto. I prefer the ones in Markham actually. And just a side note there are better Chinese restaurants in Markham for any Jadies who want to visit


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Dynasty said:


> Have a nice weekend LADIES
> Share my Ice violet jadeite ring, the newest violet jadeite bangle and ice blue violet jadeite bead bracelets ( one of the bracelet I added pearl but I think is too big so will replace with smaller size pearl )



Gorgeous!  All of It I actually like the bigger size of the pearl. It stands out against the lavender pearls


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

nexiv said:


> They make a fab combo, @Purse Nut! Enjoy your birthday
> 
> 
> I just got my email back from JoJoJade! That particular bangle was snapped up by some wholesalers but they say they have a similar bangle they can carve me, and can be the correct size. I guess I'll ask for some pictures and give them 58mm as the size (seeing as I got that size on), and go from there. They seem fairly intent on sourcing me what I want though so fingers crossed!
> 
> I've decided to sell my old "engagement ring" to help fund it. We're still together after nearly 12 years, but we got it on a whim and I didn't get an actual proposal, and we were never planning a wedding at any point. It's pointless me wearing it really; I've no strong emotions tied to it. So this way the funds can be part of something special that I love wearing.
> I'm also using funds raised by selling on all our beautiful cloth nappies now no more babies  so my role as a mother will be part of the bangle too
> 
> This is how poor people who weren't planning on buying any jade, buy jade  we sell the rings off our fingers and the pants off our kids



It sounds like your new bangle will have a lot of special connections to it Nexiv. Take your time working with JoJo. You can ask to see the stone prior to cutting. They can make the bangle the size you want, cut ( princess or d shape) and the width and thickness. My black bangle in the avatar is from JoJo and is one of my favourites. It was inspired by a few beautiful bangles owned by Jadies on this forum. 
Good luck and keep us posted [emoji4]


----------



## BreadnGem

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thank you BreadnGem. Yes I'm in Toronto - Markham to be exact and and there are some Jade shops in both Markham and Toronto. I prefer the ones in Markham actually. And just a side note there are better Chinese restaurants in Markham for any Jadies who want to visit



I've heard that there is quite a size able Chinese population in Toronto, is that right? That would probably explain why [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BreadnGem said:


> I've heard that there is quite a size able Chinese population in Toronto, is that right? That would probably explain why [emoji4]


Yes that's right  Toronto & Vancouver are the Canadian cities with a large Chinese population. Would love to travel all over Asia someday - Jade paradise
Are you in the US?


----------



## MrsChinadoll

Dynasty said:


> Have a nice weekend LADIES
> Share my Ice violet jadeite ring, the newest violet jadeite bangle and ice blue violet jadeite bead bracelets ( one of the bracelet I added pearl but I think is too big so will replace with smaller size pearl )


 Gorgeous lavender pieces Dynasty!! Love them all!!


----------



## MrsChinadoll

Look ladies, is this jade karma or what? My aunt in China bought my daughter a pi pendant... and it matches my serenity bangle almost to the T! Gonna save this for my daughter and hope that she catches jade fever like her mama. Otherwise it'll
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 be all mine....


----------



## Dynasty

2boys_jademommy said:


> Gorgeous!  All of It I actually like the bigger size of the pearl. It stands out against the lavender pearls


Thank you!


----------



## Dynasty

MrsChinadoll said:


> Gorgeous lavender pieces Dynasty!! Love them all!!


Thank you!
Your Serenity it's beautiful and the pi match really good the the bangle


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

MrsChinadoll said:


> Look ladies, is this jade karma or what? My aunt in China bought my daughter a pi pendant... and it matches my serenity bangle almost to the T! Gonna save this for my daughter and hope that she catches jade fever like her mama. Otherwise it'll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794534
> View attachment 3794535
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> be all mine....



The Pi pendant matches Serenity perfectly and will be a lovely gift for your daughter someday. In the meantime though mama should wear it [emoji6]


----------



## LunaDoo

Hello Jadies! Do any of you swim in the pool or ocean with your bangles on? I think Junkenpo tested that out with one of hers, but I don't remember the result. I'm trying to decide if I should just keep my current bangle on, or squeeze it off before I go. It's not a super valuable one, but I don't want any harm to come to it. I won't be doing any adventurous activities, but I'll be at a beach resort, swimming, etc.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

LunaDoo said:


> Hello Jadies! Do any of you swim in the pool or ocean with your bangles on? I think Junkenpo tested that out with one of hers, but I don't remember the result. I'm trying to decide if I should just keep my current bangle on, or squeeze it off before I go. It's not a super valuable one, but I don't want any harm to come to it. I won't be doing any adventurous activities, but I'll be at a beach resort, swimming, etc.



Hi LunaDoo I heard that it's ok to swim with Jade but personally I wouldn't do it often. I usually only go swimming a few times a year when I'm vacation and I tend to leave the bangle on my left on because it's more uncomfortable to take off. I will however remove the bangle on the right along with all other jewllery. I think wearing Jade in the ocean should be fine. I'd worry about chlorinated pools more.


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi Jadies!

Lovely sharings of all the yummy jade.  I'm back at work and we were also in the process of moving houses.  So much fun!  We moved in with DH's folks and it's been an interesting learning curve for everyone. 

No new jade for me for awhile, but I'm glad I can come here & live vicariously!



LunaDoo said:


> Hello Jadies! Do any of you swim in the pool or ocean with your bangles on? I think Junkenpo tested that out with one of hers, but I don't remember the result. I'm trying to decide if I should just keep my current bangle on, or squeeze it off before I go. It's not a super valuable one, but I don't want any harm to come to it. I won't be doing any adventurous activities, but I'll be at a beach resort, swimming, etc.



Hi LunaDoo!  I never worry about the ocean with my jade and so far the pool hasn't been a problem either.  Smoke hasn't comes off my wrist for that couple years and she still looks great.  Any other jade I've brought in has been fine, too. I just make sure to rinse after. and of course, avoid knocking them against anything hard.


----------



## LunaDoo

Thank you, good to know! I only swim a few times a year when on vacation. I was more worried about the chlorine in the pool, but would definitely wash and rinse well afterward. I guess the jadeite is harder than most of the minerals in sand, so scratching shouldn't be a worry, right? My husband thinks it's silly to take it off, and that the bangle should go on vacation, too! ☺️


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Hi Jadies!
> 
> Lovely sharings of all the yummy jade.  I'm back at work and we were also in the process of moving houses.  So much fun!  We moved in with DH's folks and it's been an interesting learning curve for everyone.
> 
> No new jade for me for awhile, but I'm glad I can come here & live vicariously!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi LunaDoo!  I never worry about the ocean with my jade and so far the pool hasn't been a problem either.  Smoke hasn't comes off my wrist for that couple years and she still looks great.  Any other jade I've brought in has been fine, too. I just make sure to rinse after. and of course, avoid knocking them against anything hard.



Hi JKP - Hope all is going well. Moving can be stressful... Missed you and Smoke here


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

LunaDoo said:


> Thank you, good to know! I only swim a few times a year when on vacation. I was more worried about the chlorine in the pool, but would definitely wash and rinse well afterward. I guess the jadeite is harder than most of the minerals in sand, so scratching shouldn't be a worry, right? My husband thinks it's silly to take it off, and that the bangle should go on vacation, too! ☺️


 "the bangle should go on vacation too" lol
 I'm actually on vacation right now and have gone swimming in the hotel pool already with my bangle. We will also go to the beach and I'll be sure to wear my bangle in the salt water. 
Not Jade related but is it ok to wear gold, diamonds, pearls and gemstones in pools? I always take all jewellery off even though I think it's fine to leave it on. What do you do?


----------



## Icyjade

2boys_jademommy said:


> Not Jade related but is it ok to wear gold, diamonds, pearls and gemstones in pools? I always take all jewellery off even though I think it's fine to leave it on. What do you do?



Diamonds are fine but absolutely not for pearls. In fact I would advise washing or wiping down the pearls after each wear as I read before that our body oils/sweat are not good for pearls. 

That said, I typically don't wear diamonds cos I'm worried about losing them in the pool... imagine accidentally  losing a solitaire earring while taking off googles...


----------



## Icyjade

I went shopping and found a black princess! Woot! It's a bit tight but just managed to slide it in with loads of lotion... 
Here's my black princess (from China):



It looks pretty much the same from every angle so I didn't bother to take more pics but here are some other beauties I'm lusting after/considering...
From left to right: icy "D", bluish purple princess, hetian/white mutton fat "D", black princess


















I like them all! Unfortunately I've champagne taste but a beer budget so only the most affordable black princess came home with me.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Icyjade said:


> I went shopping and found a black princess! Woot! It's a bit tight but just managed to slide it in with loads of lotion...
> Here's my black princess (from China):
> View attachment 3795119
> 
> 
> It looks pretty much the same from every angle so I didn't bother to take more pics but here are some other beauties I'm lusting after/considering...
> From left to right: icy "D", bluish purple princess, hetian/white mutton fat "D", black princess
> View attachment 3795120
> 
> 
> View attachment 3795121
> 
> 
> View attachment 3795122
> 
> 
> View attachment 3795123
> 
> 
> View attachment 3795124
> 
> 
> View attachment 3795125
> 
> 
> I like them all! Unfortunately I've champagne taste but a beer budget so only the most affordable black princess came home with me.



I love your new black princess!! It's beautiful. I think it will go with everything. So elegant. I'd have a hard time choosing too with all those lovelies. WOW!


----------



## blktauna

I'd be bankrupt but have all of them. Holy Mackeral they are gorgeous


----------



## Icyjade

The 3 that I didn't buy really are gorgeous. You may not be able to tell from pics but irl the quality of the black princess is far inferior to the other 3. But pricing was way more easier on the wallet (3 digits vs 5 digits for the other 3). 

Anyone wants to guess which one is the more expensive/affordable of the 3? 

The icy D, bluish purple princess or hetian D? 



Also want to check if Jojo Jade is legit? Just saw another bangle that I'm lusting over (omg I'm terrible someone pls stop me...).


----------



## Icyjade

2boys_jademommy said:


> I love your new black princess!! It's beautiful. I think it will go with everything. So elegant. I'd have a hard time choosing too with all those lovelies. WOW!



Thanks! Think it's gonna be easier to wear cos it matches my iWatch and I usually wear black.


----------



## luckybunny

Icyjade said:


> The 3 that I didn't buy really are gorgeous. You may not be able to tell from pics but irl the quality of the black princess is far inferior to the other 3. But pricing was way more easier on the wallet (3 digits vs 5 digits for the other 3). [emoji14]
> 
> Anyone wants to guess which one is the more expensive/affordable of the 3?
> 
> The icy D, bluish purple princess or hetian D?
> View attachment 3795259
> 
> 
> Also want to check if Jojo Jade is legit? Just saw another bangle that I'm lusting over (omg I'm terrible someone pls stop me...).


I'm gonna guess the icy D is the most expensive...followed by blue then hetian?

They all look incredible - congrats on your black bangle!


----------



## nexiv

Purse Nut said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/291976416581
> Nexiv is this like yours? Hope the link works.



Yep! Just the same. I've actually been wearing mine with a single jade as they're so pretty, and I feel my big princesses look a bit lost on my wrist alone. 
I'm going to get some more colours of the buffer bracelet!



Dynasty said:


> Have a nice weekend LADIES
> Share my Ice violet jadeite ring, the newest violet jadeite bangle and ice blue violet jadeite bead bracelets ( one of the bracelet I added pearl but I think is too big so will replace with smaller size pearl )



Oh my god these are to die for!! I am in love with the heart shape setting, and the pearl with the bracelet!! lol, it's all too much for my heart and my wallet  
What is the fastening like on the bracelet? Is it a wrap bracelet? The colour is just amazing. 



Icyjade said:


> I went shopping and found a black princess! Woot! It's a bit tight but just managed to slide it in with loads of lotion...
> Here's my black princess (from China):
> View attachment 3795119
> 
> 
> It looks pretty much the same from every angle so I didn't bother to take more pics but here are some other beauties I'm lusting after/considering...
> From left to right: icy "D", bluish purple princess, hetian/white mutton fat "D", black princess
> View attachment 3795120
> 
> 
> View attachment 3795121
> 
> 
> View attachment 3795122
> 
> 
> View attachment 3795123
> 
> 
> View attachment 3795124
> 
> 
> View attachment 3795125
> 
> 
> I like them all! Unfortunately I've champagne taste but a beer budget so only the most affordable black princess came home with me.



Oh look at those lovely jades you got to play with! And your black princess is gorgeous; I'd love a pure black like that. Congratulations, I look forward to more modelling shots! Does it have a name?



Icyjade said:


> The 3 that I didn't buy really are gorgeous. You may not be able to tell from pics but irl the quality of the black princess is far inferior to the other 3. But pricing was way more easier on the wallet (3 digits vs 5 digits for the other 3).
> 
> Anyone wants to guess which one is the more expensive/affordable of the 3?
> 
> The icy D, bluish purple princess or hetian D?
> View attachment 3795259
> 
> 
> Also want to check if Jojo Jade is legit? Just saw another bangle that I'm lusting over (omg I'm terrible someone pls stop me...).



I've been discussing JoJo jade lately and from what's been said on the thread they sound very legit. Will you share which bangle you're after? The one I wanted has sold but they're intending on pairing me with a similar one


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Icyjade said:


> The 3 that I didn't buy really are gorgeous. You may not be able to tell from pics but irl the quality of the black princess is far inferior to the other 3. But pricing was way more easier on the wallet (3 digits vs 5 digits for the other 3).
> 
> Anyone wants to guess which one is the more expensive/affordable of the 3?
> 
> The icy D, bluish purple princess or hetian D?
> View attachment 3795259
> 
> 
> Also want to check if Jojo Jade is legit? Just saw another bangle that I'm lusting over (omg I'm terrible someone pls stop me...).


I will guess the blue is most expensive followed by the icy d and then the Hetian.


----------



## kiwishopper

Dynasty said:


> Have a nice weekend LADIES
> Share my Ice violet jadeite ring, the newest violet jadeite bangle and ice blue violet jadeite bead bracelets ( one of the bracelet I added pearl but I think is too big so will replace with smaller size pearl )



Your impulse buys are GORGEOUS. Sometimes, impulsive buys end up being the best decisions and I think yours is it!


----------



## JadedJae

Helllooo Jadies!!

Been awhile since i last posted, hope everyone's been well and getting all the jade you want! Terribly busy with work but i've been lurking around and must say that the jade that everyone has been sharing has got me seeing stars, do keep them coming! [emoji38]

I've recently got a couple of bangles, one of which is a rare 60mm chunkier princess which i jumped at since i was never able to source a larger princess for the longest time - pics below:








While the colour and translucence is quite okay, i did notice a few internal "broken glass" tiny lines which kinda look like glass when its shattered internally - not sure if these are the same as "stone lines" which people look out for in jadeite but i would love to hear some opinions  at some angles they look like fly wings / crystallization but at other angles they look like very tiny cracks, i tried taking some photos under a loupe so that they can be seen clearer:







I did realise that some jade pieces have no "icy pieces" or "broken glass" lines but have "cotton lines" which are more wispy in appearance, these are quite defined and look more like cracks so was wondering if anyone has experience with these as well... some sellers say its fine and not considered stone lines which are much larger and obvious - these can only be spotted under loupe. Would love to hear some thoughts and so sorry for spamming photos!

JJ


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

JadedJae said:


> Helllooo Jadies!!
> 
> Been awhile since i last posted, hope everyone's been well and getting all the jade you want! Terribly busy with work but i've been lurking around and must say that the jade that everyone has been sharing has got me seeing stars, do keep them coming! [emoji38]
> 
> I've recently got a couple of bangles, one of which is a rare 60mm chunkier princess which i jumped at since i was never able to source a larger princess for the longest time - pics below:
> 
> View attachment 3795972
> View attachment 3795974
> View attachment 3795977
> View attachment 3795980
> View attachment 3795981
> 
> 
> While the colour and translucence is quite okay, i did notice a few internal "broken glass" tiny lines which kinda look like glass when its shattered internally - not sure if these are the same as "stone lines" which people look out for in jadeite but i would love to hear some opinions  at some angles they look like fly wings / crystallization but at other angles they look like very tiny cracks, i tried taking some photos under a loupe so that they can be seen clearer:
> 
> View attachment 3795989
> View attachment 3795990
> View attachment 3795991
> View attachment 3795992
> 
> 
> I did realise that some jade pieces have no "icy pieces" or "broken glass" lines but have "cotton lines" which are more wispy in appearance, these are quite defined and look more like cracks so was wondering if anyone has experience with these as well... some sellers say its fine and not considered stone lines which are much larger and obvious - these can only be spotted under loupe. Would love to hear some thoughts and so sorry for spamming photos!
> 
> JJ



JJ your new icy princess looks great on you! I love the chunkiness. I find it's hard to find a chunkier princess in smaller sizes too so you're very lucky to get such a pretty one. 
I know there was a lot written about fly wings and broken glass somewhere on this thread. Both are naturally occurring in Jade and doesn't affect the durability. Stone lines I think can. If you have to use a loupe to see any inclusions I would say your bangle is very "clean". As long as there aren't any visible cracks stone lines that can be felt. 
Your bangle looks amazing [emoji7]


----------



## Icyjade

Thanks *luckbunny*. 

*Nexiv*: no name for my bangles. Just like my pearls I just use descriptions like 'harvest strand', 'pastel drops', etc... ikr so boring lol. So it's icy princess and black princess based on their descriptions... is there a PM function on this forum so I can send u the link of the jojo bangle I'm eyeing? 

*Jademommy* got the most expensive bangle right.  The bluish purple princess is by far the most expensive (by 5 digits!!), but followed by the hetian D and icy D (difference of about 1k for the last two). I can understand why the purple princess is the most expensive (really nice saturated rare color and it's a good solid princess) but I was quite surprised by the hetian pricing. The lady boss knew I didn't get it and told me its because of how white the color is, and I think the texture/grain? No idea how to translate from Chinese to English. Quite sad re: the purple pricing actually. Would seriously consider if it wasn't so pricey cos I really like the color and it's a princess. Ah well... first world problems.

*Jadedjae*: your new chunky princess is beautiful! Princesses are so hard to find and I love the color of your princess. Mind sharing where you got it from? 

Here's my black princess again with my watch. For those of you who wear bangles on the same wrist where you wear your watch, any concerns re: knocking the bangle against the watch? I used to wear a Jaeger but it felt like the knocking wasn't great for my bangle. With the iWatch, wasn't as concerned as its lighter and the impact didn't seem so damaging. I can't wear stuff on my right hand... gets in the way of typing, using the mouse, etc at work.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Icyjade said:


> Thanks *luckbunny*.
> 
> *Nexiv*: no name for my bangles. Just like my pearls I just use descriptions like 'harvest strand', 'pastel drops', etc... ikr so boring lol. So it's icy princess and black princess based on their descriptions... is there a PM function on this forum so I can send u the link of the jojo bangle I'm eyeing?
> 
> *Jademommy* got the most expensive bangle right.  The bluish purple princess is by far the most expensive (by 5 digits!!), but followed by the hetian D and icy D (difference of about 1k for the last two). I can understand why the purple princess is the most expensive (really nice saturated rare color and it's a good solid princess) but I was quite surprised by the hetian pricing. The lady boss knew I didn't get it and told me its because of how white the color is, and I think the texture/grain? No idea how to translate from Chinese to English. Quite sad re: the purple pricing actually. Would seriously consider if it wasn't so pricey cos I really like the color and it's a princess. Ah well... first world problems.
> 
> *Jadedjae*: your new chunky princess is beautiful! Princesses are so hard to find and I love the color of your princess. Mind sharing where you got it from?
> 
> Here's my black princess again with my watch. For those of you who wear bangles on the same wrist where you wear your watch, any concerns re: knocking the bangle against the watch? I used to wear a Jaeger but it felt like the knocking wasn't great for my bangle. With the iWatch, wasn't as concerned as its lighter and the impact didn't seem so damaging. I can't wear stuff on my right hand... gets in the way of typing, using the mouse, etc at work.
> 
> View attachment 3796169



That purple bangle really  is stunning. I think as confusing a jadeite pricing can be, nephrite can be even more so. 
I don't wear a watch so can't comment but I love the black on black. So chic! [emoji3]


----------



## Ginger Tea

Icyjade said:


> Thanks *luckbunny*.
> 
> *Nexiv*: no name for my bangles. Just like my pearls I just use descriptions like 'harvest strand', 'pastel drops', etc... ikr so boring lol. So it's icy princess and black princess based on their descriptions... is there a PM function on this forum so I can send u the link of the jojo bangle I'm eyeing?
> 
> *Jademommy* got the most expensive bangle right.  The bluish purple princess is by far the most expensive (by 5 digits!!), but followed by the hetian D and icy D (difference of about 1k for the last two). I can understand why the purple princess is the most expensive (really nice saturated rare color and it's a good solid princess) but I was quite surprised by the hetian pricing. The lady boss knew I didn't get it and told me its because of how white the color is, and I think the texture/grain? No idea how to translate from Chinese to English. Quite sad re: the purple pricing actually. Would seriously consider if it wasn't so pricey cos I really like the color and it's a princess. Ah well... first world problems.
> 
> *Jadedjae*: your new chunky princess is beautiful! Princesses are so hard to find and I love the color of your princess. Mind sharing where you got it from?
> 
> Here's my black princess again with my watch. For those of you who wear bangles on the same wrist where you wear your watch, any concerns re: knocking the bangle against the watch? I used to wear a Jaeger but it felt like the knocking wasn't great for my bangle. With the iWatch, wasn't as concerned as its lighter and the impact didn't seem so damaging. I can't wear stuff on my right hand... gets in the way of typing, using the mouse, etc at work.
> 
> View attachment 3796169



There is a clear plastic/rubber bumper guard that can be placed on the iWatch to protect it from scratching from your jewelry and other things. Comes in a clear color. Target carries it.


----------



## JadedJae

2boys_jademommy said:


> JJ your new icy princess looks great on you! I love the chunkiness. I find it's hard to find a chunkier princess in smaller sizes too so you're very lucky to get such a pretty one.
> I know there was a lot written about fly wings and broken glass somewhere on this thread. Both are naturally occurring in Jade and doesn't affect the durability. Stone lines I think can. If you have to use a loupe to see any inclusions I would say your bangle is very "clean". As long as there aren't any visible cracks stone lines that can be felt.
> Your bangle looks amazing [emoji7]



Thanks jademommy, you're always too kind!! I've been looking a really long time for princess bangles in anything 59mm and above but they always come in much smaller sizes due to the amount of raw material needed for larger sizes are hard to come by (or so my seller says)... so lucked into this! Just grabbed another lavender one in 59 that was listed today as well - can't wait to receive that one too! [emoji51] 

I did recall reading some earlier posts about fly wings or broken glass which is why i thought i'd ask since i've always confused them with "small stone lines"... definitely nothing obvious and no surface flaws on this one though 



Icyjade said:


> Thanks *luckbunny*.
> 
> *Nexiv*: no name for my bangles. Just like my pearls I just use descriptions like 'harvest strand', 'pastel drops', etc... ikr so boring lol. So it's icy princess and black princess based on their descriptions... is there a PM function on this forum so I can send u the link of the jojo bangle I'm eyeing?
> 
> *Jademommy* got the most expensive bangle right.  The bluish purple princess is by far the most expensive (by 5 digits!!), but followed by the hetian D and icy D (difference of about 1k for the last two). I can understand why the purple princess is the most expensive (really nice saturated rare color and it's a good solid princess) but I was quite surprised by the hetian pricing. The lady boss knew I didn't get it and told me its because of how white the color is, and I think the texture/grain? No idea how to translate from Chinese to English. Quite sad re: the purple pricing actually. Would seriously consider if it wasn't so pricey cos I really like the color and it's a princess. Ah well... first world problems.
> 
> *Jadedjae*: your new chunky princess is beautiful! Princesses are so hard to find and I love the color of your princess. Mind sharing where you got it from?
> 
> Here's my black princess again with my watch. For those of you who wear bangles on the same wrist where you wear your watch, any concerns re: knocking the bangle against the watch? I used to wear a Jaeger but it felt like the knocking wasn't great for my bangle. With the iWatch, wasn't as concerned as its lighter and the impact didn't seem so damaging. I can't wear stuff on my right hand... gets in the way of typing, using the mouse, etc at work.
> 
> View attachment 3796169



Hi Icyjade,

Thanks very much! I do love the faint lavender/green mix too, though it looks more to be greenish in daylight than lavender. I bought most of my jade from one trusted seller on taobao but unfortunately he does not have an online store outside taobao, I can converse in Mandarin so that helps in the communication / getting more information and arrangement for shipping  I'm looking to wear my bangles with my iwatch too but only after i manage to get my rubber covering for the watch


----------



## Dynasty

.


nexiv said:


> Yep! Just the same. I've actually been wearing mine with a single jade as they're so pretty, and I feel my big princesses look a bit lost on my wrist alone.
> I'm going to get some more colours of the buffer bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god these are to die for!! I am in love with the heart shape setting, and the pearl with the bracelet!! lol, it's all too much for my heart and my wallet
> What is the fastening like on the bracelet? Is it a wrap bracelet? The colour is just amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look at those lovely jades you got to play with! And your black princess is gorgeous; I'd love a pure black like that. Congratulations, I look forward to more modelling shots! Does it have a name?
> 
> 
> 
> I've been discussing JoJo jade lately and from what's been said on the thread they sound very legit. Will you share which bangle you're after? The one I wanted has sold but they're intending on pairing me with a similar one




Thank you for your kind words 
I love the heart setting too even tho the diamonds super tiny!!! LOL
About the bead bracelets actually is 4 separate bracelets with elastic bend and the little yellow gold ball in the between the beads on each bracelet is to hide the knot 

Hope you hear back soon from JOJO!


----------



## Dynasty

Icyjade said:


> I went shopping and found a black princess! Woot! It's a bit tight but just managed to slide it in with loads of lotion...
> Here's my black princess (from China):
> View attachment 3795119
> 
> 
> It looks pretty much the same from every angle so I didn't bother to take more pics but here are some other beauties I'm lusting after/considering...
> From left to right: icy "D", bluish purple princess, hetian/white mutton fat "D", black princess
> View attachment 3795120
> 
> 
> View attachment 3795121
> 
> 
> View attachment 3795122
> 
> 
> View attachment 3795123
> 
> 
> View attachment 3795124
> 
> 
> View attachment 3795125
> 
> 
> I like them all! Unfortunately I've champagne taste but a beer budget so only the most affordable black princess came home with me.


Your new black princess bangle is stunning and elegant! Congratulations!!!
And the others it's so yummy. You are lucky in Singapore have many nice jade shop 

Nice stack with the watch!


----------



## Icyjade

2boys_jademommy said:


> That purple bangle really  is stunning. I think as confusing a jadeite pricing can be, nephrite can be even more so.
> I don't wear a watch so can't comment but I love the black on black. So chic! [emoji3]



Thanks!! 
Yeah I'm utterly confused about jade pricing. All I know is I have expensive taste cos the bangles I like mostly cost a small fortune. 




Ginger Tea said:


> There is a clear plastic/rubber bumper guard that can be placed on the iWatch to protect it from scratching from your jewelry and other things. Comes in a clear color. Target carries it.



The ones I've seen in this part of the world doesn't have protection over the dial, which is mostly where the knocking occurs. Is there a particular brand or any pic that you can share? TIA! 




Dynasty said:


> Your new black princess bangle is stunning and elegant! Congratulations!!!
> And the others it's so yummy. You are lucky in Singapore have many nice jade shop
> 
> Nice stack with the watch!



Thank you!! Yes indeed very fortunate. Was in Chinatown and went to like 6 stores in less than 2 hours. 
Am fairly new to this so if any fellow Singaporean here has any recommended store/s apart from Li Hong, pls let me know!


----------



## Icyjade

Oh ya, some other icy beauties spotted when I was shopping...

A huge ring: 



And a delicate oval:


----------



## Dynasty

JadedJae said:


> Helllooo Jadies!!
> 
> Been awhile since i last posted, hope everyone's been well and getting all the jade you want! Terribly busy with work but i've been lurking around and must say that the jade that everyone has been sharing has got me seeing stars, do keep them coming! [emoji38]
> 
> I've recently got a couple of bangles, one of which is a rare 60mm chunkier princess which i jumped at since i was never able to source a larger princess for the longest time - pics below:
> 
> View attachment 3795972
> View attachment 3795974
> View attachment 3795977
> View attachment 3795980
> View attachment 3795981
> 
> 
> While the colour and translucence is quite okay, i did notice a few internal "broken glass" tiny lines which kinda look like glass when its shattered internally - not sure if these are the same as "stone lines" which people look out for in jadeite but i would love to hear some opinions  at some angles they look like fly wings / crystallization but at other angles they look like very tiny cracks, i tried taking some photos under a loupe so that they can be seen clearer:
> 
> View attachment 3795989
> View attachment 3795990
> View attachment 3795991
> View attachment 3795992
> 
> 
> I did realise that some jade pieces have no "icy pieces" or "broken glass" lines but have "cotton lines" which are more wispy in appearance, these are quite defined and look more like cracks so was wondering if anyone has experience with these as well... some sellers say its fine and not considered stone lines which are much larger and obvious - these can only be spotted under loupe. Would love to hear some thoughts and so sorry for spamming photos!
> 
> JJ


Your new bangle is beautiful! The color is sweet and calm. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Purse Nut

I love seeing the pictures of the icy beautiful Jade I can only dream of owning. So out of my price range...
In the mean time here's my humble more earthy toned bangles. Princess & D with 3 color personalities I wore to work today.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Purse Nut said:


> I love seeing the pictures of the icy beautiful Jade I can only dream of owning. So out of my price range...
> In the mean time here's my humble more earthy toned bangles. Princess & D with 3 color personalities I wore to work today.



I love your earthy princess and the d shape seems to have two sides of different greens. [emoji3]
Do you wear them together or just for the picture?


----------



## Purse Nut

Thanks 2bjm. Yes I wore them together but with a coil between so they didn't clank each other. Took it off for the pic. I have some mesh bangles with crystals inside like Nexiv's coming too. They'll look way better as buffers.
Of course I have Wistful on my left still.


----------



## JadedJae

Dynasty said:


> Your new bangle is beautiful! The color is sweet and calm. Congratulations!!!



Thanks Dynasty, thats so kind! Im an absolute fan of your amazing collection so please continue to share photos with us [emoji4]



Purse Nut said:


> I love seeing the pictures of the icy beautiful Jade I can only dream of owning. So out of my price range...
> In the mean time here's my humble more earthy toned bangles. Princess & D with 3 color personalities I wore to work today.



I love how the two sides of the princess bangle looks completely different in the first two photos, really pretty! Can't wait for my iwatch cover to arrive so that i have a "buffer" too [emoji3]

Here's what i'm wearing today, ended up deciding on the rose gold ring to match the pendant instead of the white gold one:


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

JadedJae said:


> Thanks Dynasty, thats so kind! Im an absolute fan of your amazing collection so please continue to share photos with us [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> I love how the two sides of the princess bangle looks completely different in the first two photos, really pretty! Can't wait for my iwatch cover to arrive so that i have a "buffer" too [emoji3]
> 
> Here's what i'm wearing today, ended up deciding on the rose gold ring to match the pendant instead of the white gold one:
> 
> View attachment 3797592



I like the rose gold - it's softer looking. I love all your "ice" [emoji7]


----------



## Icyjade

Purse Nut said:


> Thanks 2bjm. Yes I wore them together but with a coil between so they didn't clank each other. Took it off for the pic. I have some mesh bangles with crystals inside like Nexiv's coming too. They'll look way better as buffers.
> Of course I have Wistful on my left still.



Hi Purse Nut, can you pls share a pic of the coil that you wear? TIA!


----------



## Icyjade

JadedJae said:


> Thanks Dynasty, thats so kind! Im an absolute fan of your amazing collection so please continue to share photos with us [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> I love how the two sides of the princess bangle looks completely different in the first two photos, really pretty! Can't wait for my iwatch cover to arrive so that i have a "buffer" too [emoji3]
> 
> Here's what i'm wearing today, ended up deciding on the rose gold ring to match the pendant instead of the white gold one:
> 
> View attachment 3797592



JadedJae: your icy collection is fabulous! Love your rings!!


----------



## Purse Nut

JadedJae said:


> Thanks Dynasty, thats so kind! Im an absolute fan of your amazing collection so please continue to share photos with us [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> I love how the two sides of the princess bangle looks completely different in the first two photos, really pretty! Can't wait for my iwatch cover to arrive so that i have a "buffer" too [emoji3]
> 
> Here's what i'm wearing today, ended up deciding on the rose gold ring to match the pendant instead of the white gold one:
> 
> View attachment 3797592



JadedJae your icy pieces are stunning!


----------



## Purse Nut

Icyjade said:


> Hi Purse Nut, can you pls share a pic of the coil that you wear? TIA!



Here is a pic of today's stack with the coil.


----------



## Purse Nut

nexiv said:


> Fatty looked pretty against this colour, considering she's super opaque, so I thought I'd share.
> Please excuse my enormous hands! You can see why I struggle with the smaller sizes!
> View attachment 3793269



I ordered some of these bangles filled with crystals off 'The Bay'. Coming from China so give or take a month to arrive.


----------



## Purse Nut

Calling all Jadies! Let's see what you're wearing today. 
Wrists, necks, & ears pictures please!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

On vacation right now and took a few pics indoors and outdoor. The beach is Myrtle Beach, South Carolina. I'm loving how the lavender looks and even the texture as it changes depending on lighting.  The broken ice is more apparent at times and sometimes it looks "finer". Last photo is what I always wear on my left. Picture taken 3 minutes ago in the hotel room. About to head out now... Love Myrtle Beach!


----------



## Purse Nut

2boys_jademommy said:


> On vacation right now and took a few pics indoors and outdoor. The beach is Myrtle Beach, South Carolina. I'm loving how the lavender looks and even the texture as it changes depending on lighting.  The broken ice is more apparent at times and sometimes it looks "finer". Last photo is what I always wear on my left. Picture taken 3 minutes ago in the hotel room. About to head out now... Love Myrtle Beach!
> 
> View attachment 3798178
> View attachment 3798179



So pretty 2b_jm. Lovely jades. 
Hope you're having a great time on vacation!


----------



## Dynasty

Purse Nut said:


> I love seeing the pictures of the icy beautiful Jade I can only dream of owning. So out of my price range...
> In the mean time here's my humble more earthy toned bangles. Princess & D with 3 color personalities I wore to work today.


Both bangle is beautiful and look great on you!


----------



## Starry*Sky

Here's today's jade. 


	

		
			
		

		
	
   I don't usually wear a bracelet along with my bangle because DH doesn't like to hear the clickety-clack sound the bracelet and bangle make together.  (I actually kind of like it, lol.).   I'll just take the bracelet off when we're home together this evening.


----------



## Dynasty

JadedJae said:


> Thanks Dynasty, thats so kind! Im an absolute fan of your amazing collection so please continue to share photos with us [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> I love how the two sides of the princess bangle looks completely different in the first two photos, really pretty! Can't wait for my iwatch cover to arrive so that i have a "buffer" too [emoji3]
> 
> Here's what i'm wearing today, ended up deciding on the rose gold ring to match the pendant instead of the white gold one:
> 
> View attachment 3797592


Thank you!
Yours is very lovely too


----------



## Dynasty

Purse Nut said:


> Here is a pic of today's stack with the coil.


Very pretty stack!!!


----------



## Dynasty

2boys_jademommy said:


> On vacation right now and took a few pics indoors and outdoor. The beach is Myrtle Beach, South Carolina. I'm loving how the lavender looks and even the texture as it changes depending on lighting.  The broken ice is more apparent at times and sometimes it looks "finer". Last photo is what I always wear on my left. Picture taken 3 minutes ago in the hotel room. About to head out now... Love Myrtle Beach!
> 
> View attachment 3798178
> View attachment 3798179


What a beauties! Enjoy you vacation dear sister


----------



## Starry*Sky

2boys_jademommy said:


> On vacation right now and took a few pics indoors and outdoor. The beach is Myrtle Beach, South Carolina. I'm loving how the lavender looks and even the texture as it changes depending on lighting.  The broken ice is more apparent at times and sometimes it looks "finer". Last photo is what I always wear on my left. Picture taken 3 minutes ago in the hotel room. About to head out now... Love Myrtle Beach!



Such beautiful jade!  Have a wonderful time on the beach and on your vacation!


----------



## Purse Nut

Dynasty said:


> Very pretty stack!!!



Thanks Dynasty. You have so many beautiful Jade pieces I would love to own. I love lavender Jade. 
Enjoy seeing all your lovelies!


----------



## Dynasty

Purse Nut said:


> Thanks Dynasty. You have so many beautiful Jade pieces I would love to own. I love lavender Jade.
> Enjoy seeing all your lovelies!


You are sweet and kind
Thank you


----------



## Dynasty

TODAY
At the bakery looking for yummy cake!!! LOL


----------



## Dynasty

On my left.


----------



## Starry*Sky

Dynasty said:


> TODAY
> At the bakery looking for yummy cake!!! LOL



Your lavender bangle looks pretty yummy!  No cake needed.


----------



## Starry*Sky

Stunning bangles!  Is the lavender as saturated in real life as it appears in the photos?


----------



## Dynasty

Starry*Sky said:


> Here's today's jade.
> View attachment 3798258
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't usually wear a bracelet along with my bangle because DH doesn't like to hear the clickety-clack sound the bracelet and bangle make together.  (I actually kind of like it, lol.).   I'll just take the bracelet off when we're home together this evening.


Beautiful stack!!!


----------



## crosso

Starry*Sky said:


> Here's today's jade. [emoji813]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3798258
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't usually wear a bracelet along with my bangle because DH doesn't like to hear the clickety-clack sound the bracelet and bangle make together.  (I actually kind of like it, lol.).   I'll just take the bracelet off when we're home together this evening. [emoji3]


Beautiful!


----------



## crosso

Purse Nut said:


> Here is a pic of today's stack with the coil.


PN, we're jade sisters! I have a matching bead bracelet to yours; I call it my gumball bracelet [emoji4]


----------



## crosso

JadedJae said:


> Thanks Dynasty, thats so kind! Im an absolute fan of your amazing collection so please continue to share photos with us [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> I love how the two sides of the princess bangle looks completely different in the first two photos, really pretty! Can't wait for my iwatch cover to arrive so that i have a "buffer" too [emoji3]
> 
> Here's what i'm wearing today, ended up deciding on the rose gold ring to match the pendant instead of the white gold one:
> 
> View attachment 3797592


I love these! Agree that the rose gold warms up the icy jade.


----------



## crosso

Purse Nut said:


> I love seeing the pictures of the icy beautiful Jade I can only dream of owning. So out of my price range...
> In the mean time here's my humble more earthy toned bangles. Princess & D with 3 color personalities I wore to work today.


Lovely colors!


----------



## crosso

Purse Nut said:


> Calling all Jadies! Let's see what you're wearing today.
> Wrists, necks, & ears pictures please!


Here it is  . . . Pilar, my fat princess, double dragon ring necklace I created and antique gold hoops.


----------



## crosso

Dynasty said:


> TODAY
> At the bakery looking for yummy cake!!! LOL [emoji3]


Green with envy over this bangle! I could never see enough of it!


----------



## crosso

Dynasty said:


> On my left.


This one, too! So icy!


----------



## Dynasty

Starry*Sky said:


> Stunning bangles!  Is the lavender as saturated in real life as it appears in the photos?


NO, IRL look more like this


----------



## Dynasty

crosso said:


> PN, we're jade sisters! I have a matching bead bracelet to yours; I call it my gumball bracelet [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3798328


Oh wow look at all that yummy candy!!!!! Makes me drooling!!!!


----------



## Dynasty

crosso said:


> Here it is  . . . Pilar, my fat princess, double dragon ring necklace I created and antique gold hoops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3798329
> View attachment 3798330
> View attachment 3798331


Sooooo lovely! ​


----------



## Dynasty

crosso said:


> Green with envy over this bangle! I could never see enough of it!





crosso said:


> This one, too! So icy!


Thank you Crosso


----------



## Starry*Sky

Dynasty said:


> Beautiful stack!!!





crosso said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks Dynasty and Crosso!


----------



## Starry*Sky

Dynasty said:


> NO, IRL look more like this



Thanks for the pic, your lavender bangles are amazingly saturated with color IRL!


----------



## nexiv

Starry*Sky said:


> Here's today's jade.
> View attachment 3798258
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't usually wear a bracelet along with my bangle because DH doesn't like to hear the clickety-clack sound the bracelet and bangle make together.  (I actually kind of like it, lol.).   I'll just take the bracelet off when we're home together this evening.



You know, I've never been too sure about the link style jade bracelets, but yours look so lovely! I think I'm gonna keep my eyes peeled. You're an enabler! 



crosso said:


> PN, we're jade sisters! I have a matching bead bracelet to yours; I call it my gumball bracelet [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3798328



That arm looks good enough to eat! I've got to get myself some beads so bad. Some truly beautiful jade you have. 



crosso said:


> Here it is  . . . Pilar, my fat princess, double dragon ring necklace I created and antique gold hoops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3798329
> View attachment 3798330
> View attachment 3798331



I am loving that necklace! How did you create it? I love the interlocking jade circles.


----------



## crosso

nexiv said:


> You know, I've never been too sure about the link style jade bracelets, but yours look so lovely! I think I'm gonna keep my eyes peeled. You're an enabler!
> 
> 
> 
> That arm looks good enough to eat! I've got to get myself some beads so bad. Some truly beautiful jade you have.
> 
> 
> 
> I am loving that necklace! How did you create it? I love the interlocking jade circles.


Thank you so much, nevix! I bought the two vintage nterlocking rings and remade them into a necklace with beads and gold wire I alreafy had, and sourced the gold chain and toggle clasp on ebay and etsy. I love jade, but not always in the original form I find it in. I like to tinker [emoji4]


----------



## Purse Nut

crosso said:


> PN, we're jade sisters! I have a matching bead bracelet to yours; I call it my gumball bracelet [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3798328



Lol! That's so cool! They do look like gumballs. Sometimes the jade name is so obvious!
Love all the beads with your gorgeous lavender bangle.


----------



## Purse Nut

crosso said:


> Here it is  . . . Pilar, my fat princess, double dragon ring necklace I created and antique gold hoops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3798329
> View attachment 3798330
> View attachment 3798331



Love your fat princess too!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Purse Nut said:


> So pretty 2b_jm. Lovely jades.
> Hope you're having a great time on vacation!



Thank you Purse Nut - I am having a fun time!![emoji3]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Starry*Sky said:


> Here's today's jade.
> View attachment 3798258
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't usually wear a bracelet along with my bangle because DH doesn't like to hear the clickety-clack sound the bracelet and bangle make together.  (I actually kind of like it, lol.).   I'll just take the bracelet off when we're home together this evening.



So gorgeous Starry Sky!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Dynasty said:


> TODAY
> At the bakery looking for yummy cake!!! LOL



Whoa this is yummier than the cake Dynasty [emoji7] I love this vivid violet and the icy blue on your other hand too!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Here it is  . . . Pilar, my fat princess, double dragon ring necklace I created and antique gold hoops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3798329
> View attachment 3798330
> View attachment 3798331



I love your chunky princess Crosso. And your gumball bracelet is delicious too  [emoji39] You have so many beautiful pieces both purchased and designed & created [emoji4]


----------



## Ginger Tea

The ones I've seen in this part of the world doesn't have protection over the dial, which is mostly where the knocking occurs. Is there a particular brand or any pic that you can share? TIA! 

! [/QUOTE]

Then may I suggest the bumper guard for the edges and the clear screen protector, similar to what is used for the iPhone/iPad, only sized for the iWatch. The screenshot is from Target, but can also check the Zagg website.


----------



## Kindness3

Icyjade said:


> I went shopping and found a black princess! Woot! It's a bit tight but just managed to slide it in with loads of lotion...
> Here's my black princess (from China):
> View attachment 3795119
> 
> 
> It looks pretty much the same from every angle so I didn't bother to take more pics but here are some other beauties I'm lusting after/considering...
> From left to right: icy "D", bluish purple princess, hetian/white mutton fat "D", black princess
> View attachment 3795120
> 
> 
> View attachment 3795121
> 
> 
> View attachment 3795122
> 
> 
> View attachment 3795123
> 
> 
> View attachment 3795124
> 
> 
> View attachment 3795125
> 
> 
> I like them all! Unfortunately I've champagne taste but a beer budget so only the most affordable black princess came home with me.


Looks totally out of this world. You have amazing taste, absolutely love the different colors jade bangles  wow.breath taking


----------



## JadedJae

Purse Nut said:


> Calling all Jadies! Let's see what you're wearing today.
> Wrists, necks, & ears pictures please!



TGIF Jadies!! I really love how much love and sharing goes on in this thread on a daily basis [emoji173]️[emoji173]️

Wearing a glutinous bluish grey bangle today with a splash of lavender:


----------



## Kindness3

JadedJae said:


> TGIF Jadies!! I really love how much love and sharing goes on in this thread on a daily basis [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> Wearing a glutinous bluish grey bangle today with a splash of lavender:
> 
> View attachment 3798524
> 
> View attachment 3798525
> View attachment 3798526


So pretty looking love the patch of lavender so soft looking


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

JadedJae said:


> TGIF Jadies!! I really love how much love and sharing goes on in this thread on a daily basis [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> Wearing a glutinous bluish grey bangle today with a splash of lavender:
> 
> View attachment 3798524
> 
> View attachment 3798525
> View attachment 3798526



The bluish grey is very dreamy and calming and the patch of lavender packs a punch [emoji3]


----------



## Purse Nut

JadedJae said:


> TGIF Jadies!! I really love how much love and sharing goes on in this thread on a daily basis [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> Wearing a glutinous bluish grey bangle today with a splash of lavender:
> 
> View attachment 3798524
> 
> View attachment 3798525
> View attachment 3798526



OMG!!! JadedJae I love your bangle! I want a bluish gray just like yours. Sooooo dreamy[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
On another note: what's the website for verifying Jade certificate #s?


----------



## Starry*Sky

Purse Nut said:


> On another note: what's the website for verifying Jade certificate #s?



There are quite a few different websites, so you would need to look at your certificate because the particular website for your jade piece would be printed on it.  If you go through Chrome, it automatically translates the Chinese page into English!


----------



## Starry*Sky

JadedJae said:


> TGIF Jadies!! I really love how much love and sharing goes on in this thread on a daily basis [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> Wearing a glutinous bluish grey bangle today with a splash of lavender:
> 
> View attachment 3798524
> 
> View attachment 3798525
> View attachment 3798526



The colors make me think of a lovely watercolor painting, with the lavender as the center of interest.  

By the way, I don't know a lot of the terms for jade.  What does "glutinous" mean?


----------



## Purse Nut

Starry*Sky said:


> There are quite a few different websites, so you would need to look at your certificate because the particular website for your jade piece would be printed on it.  If you go through Chrome, it automatically translates the Chinese page into English!



Cool! Thanks StarrySky, I'll try it this evening.


----------



## nexiv

Jade with pearls today. Busy but fairly casual, and I like the mix of item values here. More than one of these items were cheap as chips!






How I'm wearing them at the moment at home, enjoying the occasional, gentle clink


----------



## Kindness3

nexiv said:


> Jade with pearls today. Busy but fairly casual, and I like the mix of item values here. More than one of these items were cheap as chips!
> 
> View attachment 3799103
> View attachment 3799104
> View attachment 3799105
> 
> 
> How I'm wearing them at the moment at home, enjoying the occasional, gentle clink
> 
> View attachment 3799106


Wow what wonderful idea,love your stack looks amazing on you


----------



## Purse Nut

nexiv said:


> Jade with pearls today. Busy but fairly casual, and I like the mix of item values here. More than one of these items were cheap as chips!
> 
> View attachment 3799103
> View attachment 3799104
> View attachment 3799105
> 
> 
> How I'm wearing them at the moment at home, enjoying the occasional, gentle clink
> 
> View attachment 3799106



Awesome stack Nexiv! Love the pearl color. The blend of tones looks fab. [emoji106]


----------



## Jadevirgin

Purse Nut said:


> I love seeing the pictures of the icy beautiful Jade I can only dream of owning. So out of my price range...
> In the mean time here's my humble more earthy toned bangles. Princess & D with 3 color personalities I wore to work today.


Gorgeous greens


----------



## Jadevirgin

My lavender bangle and beads from Maithong. It's really hard to photograph lavender jade - this makes it look washed out.


----------



## Jadevirgin

nexiv said:


> Jade with pearls today. Busy but fairly casual, and I like the mix of item values here. More than one of these items were cheap as chips!
> 
> View attachment 3799103
> View attachment 3799104
> View attachment 3799105
> 
> 
> How I'm wearing them at the moment at home, enjoying the occasional, gentle clink
> 
> View attachment 3799106


I love the lavender and green bangle. Very similar to my hinged one in colour


----------



## Purse Nut

Gorgeous stack Jadevirgin. I know what you mean about the color wash out. My new Wistful bangle does the same when photographed. 
I've got my eye on a couple hinged bangles. Want to add one to my collection. Yours looks nice and chubby. I really like the chubby princess cut. Seems more durable than thinner cut princesses.


----------



## Jadevirgin

Purse Nut said:


> Gorgeous stack Jadevirgin. I know what you mean about the color wash out. My new Wistful bangle does the same when photographed.
> I've got my eye on a couple hinged bangles. Want to add one to my collection. Yours looks nice and chubby. I really like the chubby princess cut. Seems more durable than thinner cut princesses.


Thankd Purse Nut. The  hinged one is kind of a very domed D or a princess with a flat inside curve. I would have preferred non hinged, like I wear on the right, but my left hand is too wide in proportion to my wrist, due to arthritis in my thumb.


----------



## Purse Nut

Left wrist- today's stack.


----------



## Purse Nut

Jadevirgin said:


> Thankd Purse Nut. The  hinged one is kind of a very domed D or a princess with a flat inside curve. I would have preferred non hinged, like I wear on the right, but my left hand is too wide in proportion to my wrist, due to arthritis in my thumb.



That's no fun! Thankfully there's stretchy beads and hinged bangles then so we Jadies can still rock the Jade!!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

nexiv said:


> Jade with pearls today. Busy but fairly casual, and I like the mix of item values here. More than one of these items were cheap as chips!
> 
> View attachment 3799103
> View attachment 3799104
> View attachment 3799105
> 
> 
> How I'm wearing them at the moment at home, enjoying the occasional, gentle clink
> 
> View attachment 3799106



Love how you mixed the "high and low" - looks great!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jadevirgin said:


> View attachment 3799594
> 
> 
> My lavender bangle and beads from Maithong. It's really hard to photograph lavender jade - this makes it look washed out.



It's strange but sometimes lavender photographs more washed it than it is but other times it appears more intense than in real life. Very hard to capture. 
Your stack looks wonderful together [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Purse Nut said:


> Left wrist- today's stack.



Beautiful [emoji7]
For those who stack - how do you choose to order your pieces? I've tried and can't get past the constant sound so I live vicariously through all the beautiful stacks here [emoji6]


----------



## fanofjadeite

today


----------



## berniechocolate

Not really a bead person but after see all yours lovely displays of beaded stacks , we got inspired . 

Here's something I m a new fan of .  My son strung my lav jadeite beads with a gold kitty charm I have .


----------



## berniechocolate

Not very sure how to post with the apps sorry for spamming double pics 

Here's another


----------



## Purse Nut

fanofjadeite said:


> today
> View attachment 3800307
> View attachment 3800308



Fanofjadeite both your stacks look fab on you. Your wide carved bangle is very pretty. Drooling over that one lol! A carved bangle is on my wish list too. Don't have one yet...


----------



## Purse Nut

berniechocolate said:


> Not really a bead person but after see all yours lovely displays of beaded stacks , we got inspired .
> 
> Here's something I m a new fan of .  My son strung my lav jadeite beads with a gold kitty charm I have .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3800456



Berniechocolate this is so adorable! Your son did a great job! Too cute!


----------



## Purse Nut

2boys_jademommy said:


> Beautiful [emoji7]
> For those who stack - how do you choose to order your pieces? I've tried and can't get past the constant sound so I live vicariously through all the beautiful stacks here [emoji6]



For this particular stack I put the heavier beads away from the bangle. I keep the bangle pushed up my wrist. So there's minimal noise. Stack mostly on work days cause I spend a lot of time keyboarding.


----------



## LunaDoo

Question for my jade friends: what's the deal with sizing for an oval bangle? Can I go a little smaller than a round, or the same diameter that I would wear in a round bangle?


----------



## Jadevirgin

2boys_jademommy said:


> It's strange but sometimes lavender photographs more washed it than it is but other times it appears more intense than in real life. Very hard to capture.
> Your stack looks wonderful together [emoji4]


Thanks jademommy. Though, looking at the photo, I think I need to replace the leather strap on my Fitbit, which is looking rather scuffed!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> Not very sure how to post with the apps sorry for spamming double pics
> 
> Here's another
> View attachment 3800458



Hi Bernie- that's so sweet of your son! [emoji56] It makes it extra special that he made it. Your diamonds are gorgeous too [emoji6]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> today
> View attachment 3800307
> View attachment 3800308



Both stacks look great Fan! Love all your pieces especially that honey yellow bangle. [emoji7]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

LunaDoo said:


> Question for my jade friends: what's the deal with sizing for an oval bangle? Can I go a little smaller than a round, or the same diameter that I would wear in a round bangle?



LunaDoo I think you have to go larger so for example I like to wear 51 mm and so for an oval I should get one that is at least 1-2 mm more on the wider side ie. 52 x 48 mm. There may be a more accurate " formula" to calculate your best oval size but all I know is that you should go bigger on the wider side of the oval than your round bangle size.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jadevirgin said:


> Thanks jademommy. Though, looking at the photo, I think I need to replace the leather strap on my Fitbit, which is looking rather scuffed!



Don't worry your beautiful jade distracts from any scuffs your Fitbit strap may have


----------



## wren

I would truly appreciate any recommendations for buying jade bracelets on Oahu. Does anyone have any good sources? Thanks so much


----------



## LunaDoo

2boys_jademommy said:


> LunaDoo I think you have to go larger so for example I like to wear 51 mm and so for an oval I should get one that is at least 1-2 mm more on the wider side ie. 52 x 48 mm. There may be a more accurate " formula" to calculate your best oval size but all I know is that you should go bigger on the wider side of the oval than your round bangle size.


Thanks! I wouldn't have thought bigger, but I suppose the "short side" cuts down on the room needed to get it over the hand.


----------



## fanofjadeite

Purse Nut said:


> Fanofjadeite both your stacks look fab on you. Your wide carved bangle is very pretty. Drooling over that one lol! A carved bangle is on my wish list too. Don't have one yet...


thanks, purse nut  of all my jade bangles, the wide carved is my absolute favorite, so much so that i will actually miss her when i not wearing her.


----------



## fanofjadeite

2boys_jademommy said:


> Both stacks look great Fan! Love all your pieces especially that honey yellow bangle. [emoji7]


thanks, jademommy


----------



## nexiv

fanofjadeite said:


> today
> View attachment 3800307
> View attachment 3800308



I love the second combo! I really want some jade that colour (honey?) but I get sidetracked by the blueish ones every time currently!  



berniechocolate said:


> Not really a bead person but after see all yours lovely displays of beaded stacks , we got inspired .
> 
> Here's something I m a new fan of .  My son strung my lav jadeite beads with a gold kitty charm I have .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3800456



That is proper cute! Did you purchase the beads loose?



Purse Nut said:


> For this particular stack I put the heavier beads away from the bangle. *I keep the bangle pushed up my wrist*. So there's minimal noise. Stack mostly on work days cause I spend a lot of time keyboarding.



Same. I use the tackiness of my arm to keep my bangle up out of the way. If I'm sitting down I'll loosen it so it can sit closer to the stack.


----------



## Icyjade

Gosh this thread is addictive! Makes me wanna pop over to Ultimate Jadeite /some other local store/s to get something new... 

For those of you who have been collecting for a while, any advice for a newbie like me? Like knowing what you know now, what would be the one advice you would tell yourself if you were just starting your jade collection?


----------



## Purse Nut

Icyjade said:


> Gosh this thread is addictive! Makes me wanna pop over to Ultimate Jadeite /some other local store/s to get something new...
> 
> For those of you who have been collecting for a while, any advice for a newbie like me? Like knowing what you know now, what would be the one advice you would tell yourself if you were just starting your jade collection?



For myself, I studied the Jadeite and Jade- Photos Only thread from the beginning. There's 33 pages but the beginning, many pages, has descriptions & pics of different quality jades. Even what lesser quality jades and grades B & C jades look like and what to watch out for. I found it very helpful and I still refer back to it. The original poster on this thread did an amazing job. 
Also studying pictures posted in the previous pages of this thread are helpful too. I think one of the main things is to train your eye on what to look for, especially to detect lower grades labeled as A, dyed/impregnated. 
You could start by looking at sellers items from the reputable sellers thread. Once you have a good idea, when browsing jade items, then always refer back when eyeing a piece and compare to similar items from trusted sellers. 
Always ask the basic 'Drill Down' questions to the seller regarding grade, impregnating or dyes, etc. 
You can always post a link and get opinions from the very knowledgeable Jadies here when in doubt. 
Hope this helps!![emoji4]


----------



## LunaDoo

Purse Nut said:


> For myself, I studied the Jadeite and Jade- Photos Only thread from the beginning. There's 33 pages but the beginning, many pages, has descriptions & pics of different quality jades. Even what lesser quality jades and grades B & C jades look like and what to watch out for. I found it very helpful and I still refer back to it. The original poster on this thread did an amazing job.
> Also studying pictures posted in the previous pages of this thread are helpful too. I think one of the main things is to train your eye on what to look for, especially to detect lower grades labeled as A, dyed/impregnated.
> You could start by looking at sellers items from the reputable sellers thread. Once you have a good idea, when browsing jade items, then always refer back when eyeing a piece and compare to similar items from trusted sellers.
> Always ask the basic 'Drill Down' questions to the seller regarding grade, impregnating or dyes, etc.
> You can always post a link and get opinions from the very knowledgeable Jadies here when in doubt.
> Hope this helps!![emoji4]


Yes, that thread is very helpful. I read the whole thing too.


----------



## nexiv

Icyjade said:


> Gosh this thread is addictive! Makes me wanna pop over to Ultimate Jadeite /some other local store/s to get something new...
> 
> For those of you who have been collecting for a while, any advice for a newbie like me? Like knowing what you know now, what would be the one advice you would tell yourself if you were just starting your jade collection?



I'm pretty new to jade still and I find a good rule to adhere to is the "too good to be true" rule  

I always seem to go for the pricey stuff, and if it looks like I shouldn't be able to afford something I like, then I know more digging is required to find out why it's in my price range.

For the most part, jade I personally can afford has either nice colour, good translucency, or a great polish. Never all three. Sometimes a good polish with one of the others, but not for less than around £80. 
If there is a flaw then a piece may be cheaper than that, and then it's a case of a.) does the flaw compromise the structure of the jade, and b.) can I live with it to be able to own and enjoy the jade. 

Browsing jade and getting an idea of what money generally gets you is my best advice. Plus it's loads of fun


----------



## nexiv

If only this was a couple of cm smaller!! 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/253107372139


----------



## Jadevirgin

LunaDoo said:


> Yes, that thread is very helpful. I read the whole thing too.


Could you post a link please? Im going round in circles trying to find it.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Does anyone know what "Chun Dai Cai" jade is?


----------



## JadedJae

Ginger Tea said:


> Does anyone know what "Chun Dai Cai" jade is?



春带彩 (chun dai cai) literally means "spring with colours" - referring to jadeite pieces that have both lavender and green colours like the bangle below (photo is for reference only):


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Growing up Asian, I always wore jade bracelets. I have a 18 month old baby boy now and am wondering is there any jade pieces that are age appropriate?


----------



## berniechocolate

nexiv said:


> If only this was a couple of cm smaller!!
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/253107372139
> 
> View attachment 3802006



Omg so sweet ! Love the hearts [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Jadevirgin said:


> Could you post a link please? Im going round in circles trying to find it.



JadeVirgin you can just Google Jade and Jadeite photos, PurseForum and the link will come up. [emoji4]


----------



## MrsChinadoll

Posting the same bangle under various lighting conditions to show her versatility! Maybe this is why people say their jade "changes color?" 1) night 2) day outdoor lighting and 3) yellow indoor lighting


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

MrsChinadoll said:


> View attachment 3803425
> View attachment 3803427
> View attachment 3803430
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posting the same bangle under various lighting conditions to show her versatility! Maybe this is why people say their jade "changes color?" 1) night 2) day outdoor lighting and 3) yellow indoor lighting




Beautiful! Your bangle looks whitish, blue and greens depending on the lighting. Which colour is it most of the time?


----------



## Junkenpo

Jadevirgin said:


> Could you post a link please? Im going round in circles trying to find it.



If you are using a PC, my signature has links to all the jade related threads. haha


----------



## MrsChinadoll

2boys_jademommy said:


> Beautiful! Your bangle looks whitish, blue and greens depending on the lighting. Which colour is it most of the time?


Thank you so much! It's mostly a bluish green. More green with indoor lighting. I like the blue color the bear though!


----------



## Ginger Tea

JadedJae said:


> 春带彩 (chun dai cai) literally means "spring with colours" - referring to jadeite pieces that have both lavender and green colours like the bangle below (photo is for reference only):
> 
> View attachment 3803218



Ah, I see. Thank you. That helps.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Looking at a jade seller. Not sure if this is a reputable one. 

lovelynikki. 

Anyone have any idea?


----------



## crosso

Wearing my favorite lavenders today [emoji171]
	

		
			
		

		
	




Hope all are having a good day!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Wearing my favorite lavenders today [emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3803683
> View attachment 3803684
> 
> Hope all are having a good day!



That's Lila right? Such a pretty lavender bangle. The beads look great on you too Crosso.


----------



## berniechocolate

MrsChinadoll said:


> View attachment 3803425
> View attachment 3803427
> View attachment 3803430
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posting the same bangle under various lighting conditions to show her versatility! Maybe this is why people say their jade "changes color?" 1) night 2) day outdoor lighting and 3) yellow indoor lighting



Love the icy . It's like a chameleon !


----------



## berniechocolate

crosso said:


> Wearing my favorite lavenders today [emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3803683
> View attachment 3803684
> 
> Hope all are having a good day!



Love the soft lavenders on u  

You look very good with beads


----------



## berniechocolate

Still in love with the mouthless cat . I got my son to strung me another with amethyst beads . Wearing it with the black icy jadeite . 

Lovely to see all the accessorizing !


----------



## berniechocolate

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Growing up Asian, I always wore jade bracelets. I have a 18 month old baby boy now and am wondering is there any jade pieces that are age appropriate?



You can buy tiny baby jade bracelets for him . Or pendants .  Just make sure he doesn't teeth in them
Or bite them.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> View attachment 3804314
> View attachment 3804315
> 
> 
> Still in love with the mouthless cat . I got my son to strung me another with amethyst beads . Wearing it with the black icy jadeite .
> 
> Lovely to see all the accessorizing !



Adorable!
I love the icy patch on your black bangle [emoji3]


----------



## crosso

berniechocolate said:


> View attachment 3804314
> View attachment 3804315
> 
> 
> Still in love with the mouthless cat . I got my son to strung me another with amethyst beads . Wearing it with the black icy jadeite .
> 
> Lovely to see all the accessorizing !


Your HK beads are darling! So sweet of your son to make them for you!


----------



## hb925

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Growing up Asian, I always wore jade bracelets. I have a 18 month old baby boy now and am wondering is there any jade pieces that are age appropriate?


In my family, the round donut pendants were very popular for babies and children.


----------



## Purse Nut

My new bangle finally arrived today. Went home during lunch break to get it. 
It's the smallest one (diameter) so far at 56.64 x 8.87 princess. With Confetti on right then Wistful on left.


----------



## Purse Nut

Couple more pics.
It's not the gray, green, lavender chubby princess I had been drawn to and found still available. She just got to NY.
The last 2 pics are pretty close to actual color. She has some flowers and one tiny little rough spot that is not noticeable, I have to use my fingernail to find it. Was up for auction, couldn't resist. Can't complain for under $40. I really like her.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Purse Nut said:


> My new bangle finally arrived today. Went home during lunch break to get it.
> It's the smallest one (diameter) so far at 56.64 x 8.87 princess. With Confetti on right then Wistful on left.



Yay! So happy for you Purse Nut  It's a perfect fit on you and looks great beside Confetti and Wistful! The price is awesome - I love a good buy Congrats!


----------



## Purse Nut

Thanks 2bjm. I love a good buy too! Especially since I'm experimenting with smaller sizes I didn't want to spend too much.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Purse Nut said:


> Thanks 2bjm. I love a good buy too! Especially since I'm experimenting with smaller sizes I didn't want to spend too much.


So glad it worked out Now you know you can wear 56 mm and depending on how difficult it was to put on / take off maybe you can go even smaller


----------



## Purse Nut

It's kinda funny that I can get the smaller sizes on n off the right easier than the left and I'm right handed. Thought it would be the other way around but maybe it doesn't matter which hand one uses the most.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Purse Nut said:


> It's kinda funny that I can get the smaller sizes on n off the right easier than the left and I'm right handed. Thought it would be the other way around but maybe it doesn't matter which hand one uses the most.



Interesting.....I'm right handed as well but I can wear a smaller bangle on the left. Not sure if it's because my left hand is more flexible or simply slightly smaller.


----------



## LunaDoo

A cicada friend posed with my jade today.


----------



## LunaDoo

2boys_jademommy said:


> On vacation right now and took a few pics indoors and outdoor. The beach is Myrtle Beach, South Carolina. I'm loving how the lavender looks and even the texture as it changes depending on lighting.  The broken ice is more apparent at times and sometimes it looks "finer". Last photo is what I always wear on my left. Picture taken 3 minutes ago in the hotel room. About to head out now... Love Myrtle Beach!
> 
> View attachment 3798178
> View attachment 3798179


My bangle had a good time at the beach, too. It looked very luminous and glossy!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

LunaDoo said:


> My bangle had a good time at the beach, too. It looked very luminous and glossy!



Jade does look so luminous at times. Not only does the colour change which is more obvious but the luminosity changes too and I love seeing these subtleties as I enjoy my day. 
Your cicada pics are awesome! I adore your stack and I think your cicada friend does too [emoji6]


----------



## Purse Nut

LunaDoo said:


> A cicada friend posed with my jade today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3806056
> View attachment 3806057



This is so awesome! What a beautifully colored insect. The greens are so pretty. Not any cicadas in my neck o' the woods.


----------



## Dynasty

Really enjoy seeing everyone's jade in here!
Have a nice weekend LADIES!
Wear my Ice Blue Violet Princess, movie time with hubby last night and took some quick pics.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Dynasty said:


> Really enjoy seeing everyone's jade in here!
> Have a nice weekend LADIES!
> Wear my Ice Blue Violet Princess, movie time with hubby last night and took some quick pics.



So gorgeous. Hope you enjoyed date night and that you're having an awesome weekend! [emoji8]


----------



## Dynasty

2boys_jademommy said:


> So gorgeous. Hope you enjoyed date night and that you're having an awesome weekend! [emoji8]


Thank you 
Hope you do the same


----------



## Junkenpo

Morning jadies! 

I've been lurking with no time to post recently.   I think I have purchased my last bangle to round out my collection.  I'm at a point where I'm actively trying to talk myself out of purchases and just trying rotate what I have.

This bangle is from SC and I paid more than I wanted to, but this is the first small carved princess I've come across.  Seller pics must've been taken in very yellow light because the lavender is nowhere near as bright in real life as it is in her photos. She's more on par with my Pale Lavender bangle.  I do like the carvings, though: 2 bats, a ruyi, and a couple of leaves... she has a deep inner flaw, but still chimes. No glow under long wave UV, but my short wave light is not working, and I have yet to test the specific gravity... the weight feels about right in the hand though.


----------



## Junkenpo

Here are some photos.

With Baby Princess and Lippy...indoor lighting at night at home.






She arrived the day before we went on a trip, so I took her with, though I didn't wear her out. Indoor lighting in the hotel.





At the airport, natural, indirect light


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Here are some photos.
> 
> With Baby Princess and Lippy...indoor lighting at night at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She arrived the day before we went on a trip, so I took her with, though I didn't wear her out. Indoor lighting in the hotel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the airport, natural, indirect light


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

I love it JKP!   I love that the colour and the carvings are so very soft and feminine. Usually with carved bangles the carving goes deeper but yours is done with a lighter touch and maintains the princess shape. What size is this one?


----------



## crosso

Junkenpo said:


> Here are some photos.
> 
> With Baby Princess and Lippy...indoor lighting at night at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She arrived the day before we went on a trip, so I took her with, though I didn't wear her out. Indoor lighting in the hotel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the airport, natural, indirect light


Nice purchase, I love it! Very sweet and feminine!


----------



## cdtracing

Junkenpo said:


> Here are some photos.
> 
> With Baby Princess and Lippy...indoor lighting at night at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She arrived the day before we went on a trip, so I took her with, though I didn't wear her out. Indoor lighting in the hotel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the airport, natural, indirect light



Congratulations on your new bangle, JP!!  She's gorgeous!!!  You have such a beatiful collection!!!  I love looking at all of them!


----------



## Purse Nut

Congrats jp! Such a beautiful bangle!
Love the carving. Love the colors. What a nice addition to your Jade collection.


----------



## Junkenpo

Thanks for the compliments, jadies!   I wore her out for the first time today... a very easy wear.  The nice thing about my smaller princesses is that they are so light and when you stack them, it doesn't feel they'll crack banging up against each other. I think I'll try the trio tomorrow.



2boys_jademommy said:


> I love it JKP!   I love that the colour and the carvings are so very soft and feminine. Usually with carved bangles the carving goes deeper but yours is done with a lighter touch and maintains the princess shape. What size is this one?



This one and the last carved princess I found were lightly carved.  I returned the last one because it was loose to wear and didn't have a chime, so I worried about stability.... but I still think about it. She had better translucence.  I kind of wish I had kept her.  She was waaaay less expensive than the one I just got. This one was sold as a 50mm, but I think she might be closer to a 51.  She's about 8mm thick.  Baby Princess is supposed to be 51.5 and they feel about the same.  I need to put new batteries in my caliper, haha.    Time to think of a name....

Here are a couple model shots... in the right photo you can see the deeper carved line.  It continues on the inside.





And some pics of the bangle I returned: regular day light and natural morning low light


----------



## matsalice

I just found this forum today and am surprised to see there is actually a Jade thread. I want to share one of my best jadeite bangle here


----------



## Starry*Sky

Junkenpo said:


> Thanks for the compliments, jadies!   I wore her out for the first time today... a very easy wear.  The nice thing about my smaller princesses is that they are so light and when you stack them, it doesn't feel they'll crack banging up against each other. I think I'll try the trio tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> This one and the last carved princess I found were lightly carved.  I returned the last one because it was loose to wear and didn't have a chime, so I worried about stability.... but I still think about it. She had better translucence.  I kind of wish I had kept her.  She was waaaay less expensive than the one I just got. This one was sold as a 50mm, but I think she might be closer to a 51.  She's about 8mm thick.  Baby Princess is supposed to be 51.5 and they feel about the same.  I need to put new batteries in my caliper, haha.    Time to think of a name....
> 
> Here are a couple model shots... in the right photo you can see the deeper carved line.  It continues on the inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some pics of the bangle I returned: regular day light and natural morning low light




Jukenpo, I think both of these bangles are really pretty!!  The one you returned was very translucent.  If you are really regretting the return, maybe you could buy it again?


----------



## crosso

Most days, I wear at least on piece of jade. Some days, I wear jade EVERYTHING! Today is an everything day [emoji16]


----------



## Starry*Sky

Here's the nephrite jade I'm wearing today.


----------



## crosso

matsalice said:


> View attachment 3810604
> View attachment 3810606
> View attachment 3810604
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just found this forum today and am surprised to see there is actually a Jade thread. I want to share one of my best jadeite bangle here


Beautiful bangle, matsalice!


----------



## matsalice

crosso said:


> Beautiful bangle, matsalice!


Thank you!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

matsalice said:


> View attachment 3810604
> View attachment 3810606
> View attachment 3810604
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just found this forum today and am surprised to see there is actually a Jade thread. I want to share one of my best jadeite bangle here


I'm glad you found this thread  Your bangle looks lovely on you and I can see why it's one of your best - feel free to share all your pieces. We love looking at jade here!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Most days, I wear at least on piece of jade. Some days, I wear jade EVERYTHING! Today is an everything day [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3810610
> View attachment 3810611
> View attachment 3810612
> View attachment 3810614
> View attachment 3810615


 You look gorgeous as always Crosso. Love your EVERYTHING


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Starry*Sky said:


> View attachment 3810609
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the nephrite jade I'm wearing today.


I love the dark green paired with the yellow gold. Looks very sophisticated


----------



## matsalice

2boys_jademommy said:


> I'm glad you found this thread  Your bangle looks lovely on you and I can see why it's one of your best - feel free to share all your pieces. We love looking at jade here!


Yes. I will when I get chance to take pictures.


----------



## crosso

2boys_jademommy said:


> You look gorgeous as always Crosso. Love your EVERYTHING


Thank you for the sweet compliment, 2bjm [emoji9]


----------



## crosso

Starry*Sky said:


> View attachment 3810609
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the nephrite jade I'm wearing today.


Very nice set, StarrySky! Is the bangle nephrite too? I especially like the little Buddha earrings!


----------



## matsalice

I found two other pictures about my other two jadeite bangles from my computer. Hope you enjoy my collections.


----------



## matsalice

My best jadeite ring in 18K white gold with diamonds.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

matsalice said:


> View attachment 3810794
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My best jadeite ring in 18K white gold with diamonds.



What a beautiful ring! Love the setting and the Rich green colour - green ice [emoji6]
Also love your other two bangles. They are all d shapes - any plans on adding a princess thank you for sharing your pretty collection Matsalice.


----------



## matsalice

2boys_jademommy said:


> What a beautiful ring! Love the setting and the Rich green colour - green ice [emoji6]
> Also love your other two bangles. They are all d shapes - any plans on adding a princess thank you for sharing your pretty collection Matsalice.


Thanks and yes. I am looking for a princess bangle for long time but it is quite difficult. Most princess bangle is too small for my hand. Though my wrist is so thin, I don't want to squeeze my hand too much to fit in a bangle


----------



## matsalice

2boys_jademommy said:


> What a beautiful ring! Love the setting and the Rich green colour - green ice [emoji6]
> Also love your other two bangles. They are all d shapes - any plans on adding a princess thank you for sharing your pretty collection Matsalice.


Oh I do have a round bangle ( I think by princess you mean oval shape, right? lavender jadeite. I don't have pictures on hands now


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

matsalice said:


> Oh I do have a round bangle ( I think by princess you mean oval shape, right? lavender jadeite. I don't have pictures on hands now


Princess is rounded like a thick spaghetti it's tubular. Ovals can be princess style as well although they are more rare. Princess just means tubular.


----------



## matsalice

2boys_jademommy said:


> Princess is rounded like a thick spaghetti it's tubular. Ovals can be princess style as well although they are more rare. Princess just means tubular.


Thank you. Glad to know. I always think Princess means oval shaped bangle Then yes, I have a lavender princess bangle but I don't have pictures in my work computer or cellphone. I will upload later when I get chance.


----------



## cdtracing

crosso said:


> Most days, I wear at least on piece of jade. Some days, I wear jade EVERYTHING! Today is an everything day [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3810610
> View attachment 3810611
> View attachment 3810612
> View attachment 3810614
> View attachment 3810615



Beauatiful, Crosso!!  Your jade looks ethereal!!!


----------



## cdtracing

Starry*Sky said:


> View attachment 3810609
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the nephrite jade I'm wearing today.



Glorious, Starry*Sky!!  So beautiful!!


----------



## Purse Nut

matsalice said:


> View attachment 3810604
> View attachment 3810606
> View attachment 3810604
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just found this forum today and am surprised to see there is actually a Jade thread. I want to share one of my best jadeite bangle here



Hello Matsalice and welcome to the Jade Thread!
I have purchased several pieces from you online. Love them all. 
Glad you found us!!!


----------



## matsalice

Purse Nut said:


> Hello Matsalice and welcome to the Jade Thread!
> I have purchased several pieces from you online. Love them all.
> Glad you found us!!!


I am so glad that finally someone told me this forum. I thought not really many people here love jade. It is glad to see so many people here. Later I will share some really nice jadeite pictures here if I have time.


----------



## nexiv

crosso said:


> Most days, I wear at least on piece of jade. Some days, I wear jade EVERYTHING! Today is an everything day [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3810610
> View attachment 3810611
> View attachment 3810612
> View attachment 3810614
> View attachment 3810615



Oh my gosh, that ring is a beauty! Did you purchase it finished or did you create a custom piece? The carving is really lovely.


----------



## crosso

nexiv said:


> Oh my gosh, that ring is a beauty! Did you purchase it finished or did you create a custom piece? The carving is really lovely.


Thank you, nevix! The ring was a gift from my son. He bought it from a local antique dealer .


----------



## nexiv

crosso said:


> Thank you, nevix! The ring was a gift from my son. He bought it from a local antique dealer .



Oh my gosh that is the most lovely thing ever


----------



## Starry*Sky

Thank you for the kind comments crosso, 2boys, and cdtracing!  




crosso said:


> Very nice set, StarrySky! Is the bangle nephrite too?



Yes, the bangle is nephrite also, and it is one of the very first bangles that I had bought back when I was just starting my jade collection.  I love nephrite and to me it feels very "friendly" and comfortable like being with an old friend when I'm wearing it.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Starry*Sky said:


> Thank you for the kind comments crosso, 2boys, and cdtracing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the bangle is nephrite also, and it is one of the very first bangles that I had bought back when I was just starting my jade collection.  I love nephrite and to me it feels very "friendly" and comfortable like being with an old friend when I'm wearing it.


Very interesting - do you feel nephrite has a different energy from jadeite? 
Personally  I seem to "bond" with my jade pieces in a way that I don't with diamonds and other jewellery. This to me makes jade special and a "living" stone.


----------



## Junkenpo

Morning jadies! 

What jade are you all wearing today?  I rearranged my jewelry box to be more effective.  I have all my favorite earrings all together now and my jade better displayed and easier to get to.  Seeing it all like this makes it much easier to remember how many pieces I have and to put the brakes on new purchases. haha

I do agree with 2boys.  Jade just seems lend itself to a comfortable feeling when worn. My gold and diamonds and silver are enjoyable, but my jade has more personality. haha, If that makes sense. 



Starry*Sky said:


> Jukenpo, I think both of these bangles are really pretty!!  The one you returned was very translucent.  If you are really regretting the return, maybe you could buy it again?



Yes, the returned one was very pretty.  That purchase was actually about 2 years ago and it sold quickly again after I returned it. I do hope that the owner is enjoying it.  It would be fun if they ever found there way to this thread.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

I'm wearing my newish lavender bangle. A pic taken just now showing the honey bits. I've grown to love this honey patch. You can really see the coarser salt like grain in this picture. The other two pics were taken last weekend when we were out.


----------



## Purse Nut

I love that bangle 2Boys_JadeMommy. Such a lovely mix of colors. 
Here's my stack today on left and right.
The chubby princess on right side in 1st pic I received 2 days ago.
Burmese Jade gray green lavender and white. Reminds me of storm clouds. I'll post more pics later.


----------



## Purse Nut

Here's a couple under indoor light.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Purse Nut said:


> I love that bangle 2Boys_JadeMommy. Such a lovely mix of colors.
> Here's my stack today on left and right.
> The chubby princess on right side in 1st pic I received 2 days ago.
> Burmese Jade gray green lavender and white. Reminds me of storm clouds. I'll post more pics later.


Thank you Purse Nut. I love your bangles too! They look beautiful together. I like how the grain is more or less pronounced under different lighting. Very nice


----------



## Purse Nut

Thanks 2bjm. 
I think it's neat how the lighting changes how the colors look. With these 3 in particular. Wistful and storm cloud show off their lavender better under natural indoor lighting versus bright outdoors or incandescent bulbs(yellow). 
I don't know what the grain would classed as on chubby storm cloud. Maybe that should it's name. But it has a good weight and the small splash of green with the lavender showing through the gray and white areas is just so appealing. It has small areas of translucence and it's not as gorgeous as many other ones in this thread but when I saw it still available something inside said 'YES!!!' LOL and I had to grab it.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Purse Nut said:


> Thanks 2bjm.
> I think it's neat how the lighting changes how the colors look. With these 3 in particular. Wistful and storm cloud show off their lavender better under natural indoor lighting versus bright outdoors or incandescent bulbs(yellow).
> I don't know what the grain would classed as on chubby storm cloud. Maybe that should it's name. But it has a good weight and the small splash of green with the lavender showing through the gray and white areas is just so appealing. It has small areas of translucence and it's not as gorgeous as many other ones in this thread but when I saw it still available something inside said 'YES!!!' LOL and I had to grab it.



Storm Cloud was meant to be yours. And it is gorgeous. [emoji6]


----------



## Purse Nut

Me think so 2 [emoji7]


----------



## Junkenpo

Loving all the eye candy.... 

Here are some recent "family photos" of my carved bangles.  Opeapea, Lauhala, The Big Jade, Elsa, Iroh, Facets, Shrimp, and the new-to-me lavender.


----------



## Purse Nut

Beautiful eye candies Junkenpo. Such a nice collection of carved lovelies.


----------



## Dynasty

Beautiful Jades LADIES 
Hope everyone have a wonderful weekend


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> I received a bangle today from one of our newest contributors to the forum, matsalice and am thrilled with it! I had purchased one the exact same size from Maithong on Etsy a few months ago and was considering another, as I like the delicate shape and weight, but then found this one, which I got at half the price of Maithong's. Both have some stone lines, but not noticeable when worn and the matsalice bangle seems slightly more translucent. They make a delightful, tinkling chime together [emoji4]
> Pics in indirect natural , outdoor and indoor incandescent lighting - the matsalice bangle is on the left and bottom, Maithong's on the right and top.
> Thank you, matsalice!
> View attachment 3812925
> View attachment 3812926
> View attachment 3812927
> View attachment 3812928



They are both beautiful Crosso. The Matsalice bangle has more pink in it and does seem a bit more translucent. I really like their delicate shape as well


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Purse Nut said:


> Here is my little collection from matsalice.
> Wistful, earthly tone bangle, dark nephrite, earthy princess, bluish green princess and then white & green princess front right which sadly broke when I was putting her on about 2 months ago ☹️ made me very sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3813255



What a great and varied collection Purse Nut! Your collection and Crosso's new bangle means I will have to check out Matsalice


----------



## blackmonster

Junkenpo said:


> Morning jadies!
> 
> What jade are you all wearing today?  I rearranged my jewelry box to be more effective.  I have all my favorite earrings all together now and my jade better displayed and easier to get to.  Seeing it all like this makes it much easier to remember how many pieces I have and to put the brakes on new purchases. haha
> 
> I do agree with 2boys.  Jade just seems lend itself to a comfortable feeling when worn. My gold and diamonds and silver are enjoyable, but my jade has more personality. haha, If that makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the returned one was very pretty.  That purchase was actually about 2 years ago and it sold quickly again after I returned it. I do hope that the owner is enjoying it.  It would be fun if they ever found there way to this thread.




One of your earlier posts reminded that I should be wearing my pieces... this recent post reminded me I should stop buying ..... BTW, that's a pretty carved lavender bangle.  I gave up looking


----------



## Purse Nut

Blackmonster you have a stunning collection. I'd love to have pieces that beautiful. Thanks for posting this lovely picture, such a beautiful color variety.
2bjm thank you. You're so kind [emoji846]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

blackmonster said:


> View attachment 3813593
> 
> 
> 
> One of your earlier posts reminded that I should be wearing my pieces... this recent post reminded me I should stop buying ..... BTW, that's a pretty carved lavender bangle.  I gave up looking



Wow! Beautiful collection Blackmonster. Your lavender bangle reminds me of mine you have many lovely prices - thank you for sharing [emoji3]


----------



## Junkenpo

Purse Nut said:


> Here is my little collection from matsalice.
> Wistful, earthly tone bangle, dark nephrite, earthy princess, bluish green princess and then white & green princess front right which sadly broke when I was putting her on about 2 months ago ☹️ made me very sad.



What a lovely collection!  A nice variety of colors and thicknesses... do you plan on having the broken one banded?   



blackmonster said:


> One of your earlier posts reminded that I should be wearing my pieces... this recent post reminded me I should stop buying ..... BTW, that's a pretty carved lavender bangle.  I gave up looking



Your pieces are so amazing!  I love seeing the variety of styles and colors.  It's very hard to stop entirely, but I've been better about saying "next time" and slowing down.  

Thank you for the compliment! Purchasing the lavender was a difficult decision for me because it felt a little overpriced given the size, how light the lavender is, and how deep the flaw is. I wanted something closer to the color of your earrings with the pearls, but that probably would've been out of my budget entirely, haha. I'm so stingy when it comes to adding pieces to my collection.  I still look though.


----------



## Silver Mom

It is a beautiful day so I thought I'd like to wear my lavender as I haven't worn her for such a long time.  Enjoying the day.  Have a great day Jadies.


----------



## crosso

blackmonster said:


> View attachment 3813593
> 
> 
> 
> One of your earlier posts reminded that I should be wearing my pieces... this recent post reminded me I should stop buying ..... BTW, that's a pretty carved lavender bangle.  I gave up looking


Wow! So many beautiful and unusual pieces! I really like the sections bracelets and the oval beads - don't think I've ever seen jade beads in that shape before! All just lovely!


----------



## Purse Nut

Junkenpo said:


> What a lovely collection!  A nice variety of colors and thicknesses... do you plan on having the broken one banded?
> 
> 
> 
> Your pieces are so amazing!  I love seeing the variety of styles and colors.  It's very hard to stop entirely, but I've been better about saying "next time" and slowing down.
> 
> Thank you for the compliment! Purchasing the lavender was a difficult decision for me because it felt a little overpriced given the size, how light the lavender is, and how deep the flaw is. I wanted something closer to the color of your earrings with the pearls, but that probably would've been out of my budget entirely, haha. I'm so stingy when it comes to adding pieces to my collection.  I still look though.



I will check into banding in the hopefully not to distant future. I'm thinking it'll be a little pricy? I just have to get through some problems with my Ex. Hopefully my situation will get back to normal within 6 months or so. Feel like my life is on hold right now. 
So I'm really enjoying the gorgeous Jade all of you have. 
Keep posting pics please! LOL


----------



## piosavsfan

Silver Mom said:


> It is a beautiful day so I thought I'd like to wear my lavender as I haven't worn her for such a long time.  Enjoying the day.  Have a great day Jadies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3814207


I would be wearing that lavender everyday! [emoji171]


----------



## Junkenpo

Silver Mom said:


> It is a beautiful day so I thought I'd like to wear my lavender as I haven't worn her for such a long time.  Enjoying the day.  Have a great day Jadies.



Hi Silver Mom!  That's beautiful!  I love your lavender.  We did a little bit of a beach day today (here's a live webcam, it is only on during daylight HI time), but the waves started getting too big for DS and he asked to go home. 

Is the pic at the Royal Hawaiian Center shops?   We were on Oahu last weekend to help with a 1st birthday baby party and aside from a stop at the water park mid trip, and the zoo on the last day, the trip was so busy.  I had no time to really shop, and we didn't walk around Waikiki at all.  I haven't been on Kalakaua just to mosey around for probably 2 years now. haha. 



Purse Nut said:


> I will check into banding in the hopefully not too distant future. I'm thinking it'll be a little pricy? I just have to get through some problems with my Ex. Hopefully my situation will get back to normal within 6 months or so. Feel like my life is on hold right now.
> So I'm really enjoying the gorgeous Jade all of you have.
> Keep posting pics please! LOL



Ah, I hope things resolve calmly for you... it's rough feeling in limbo.   I remember some jadies used churk to band bangles and said it was reasonable.  Silver Mom's jeweler, too.   I would imagine it depends on what type of metal, how much of it, and how fancy the banding is.


----------



## Silver Mom

piosavsfan said:


> I would be wearing that lavender everyday! [emoji171]


Thank you Pio.


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> Hi Silver Mom!  That's beautiful!  I love your lavender.  We did a little bit of a beach day today (here's a live webcam, it is only on during daylight HI time), but the waves started getting too big for DS and he asked to go home.
> 
> Is the pic at the Royal Hawaiian Center shops?   We were on Oahu last weekend to help with a 1st birthday baby party and aside from a stop at the water park mid trip, and the zoo on the last day, the trip was so busy.  I had no time to really shop, and we didn't walk around Waikiki at all.  I haven't been on Kalakaua just to mosey around for probably 2 years now. haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I hope things resolve calmly for you... it's rough feeling in limbo.   I remember some jadies used churk to band bangles and said it was reasonable.  Silver Mom's jeweler, too.   I would imagine it depends on what type of metal, how much of it, and how fancy the banding is.


JKP, it's the New International Market Place!  My absolute favorite go to place to enjoy a beautiful day.  In the center court they have Yoga exercise classes on saturday morning.  That is why there are so many people below on the first floor.  It is beautiful there.  You just have to visit on your next visit.   Your live webcam is AMAZING!  Seems like you had a fabulous time.  SOOOOOO Happy for you.


----------



## blackmonster

crosso said:


> Wow! So many beautiful and unusual pieces! I really like the sections bracelets and the oval beads - don't think I've ever seen jade beads in that shape before! All just lovely!


Thanks.... I found those oval beads years ago on eBay and the uncommoness of the oval beads was exactly why I bought them


----------



## blackmonster

Thanks for the likes and compliments ladies... i am going make better effort at wearing more of them...


----------



## Silver Mom

JKP I went to the New International Market Place so I took more pictures of it for you so you can get an idea of how it looks now since the renovation.  Great place to chill and hang out.
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
  The first picture is the over 100 year old banyan tree.  They saved the tree and built the center around it.  The second picture is the little kiddie pool where the kids can play in the wading pool.  The third picture is center stage where you can hang out and watch a hawaiian show or participate in a yoga class etc.  The fourth picture is a better shot of the stage and the fifth picture is a better picture of the wading pool.  There are many places to just sit and enjoy a drink as they have many seating areas for people to just hang out and enjoy. They also have many restaurants and a food court too.  I love that place.


----------



## Junkenpo

Wow!  That is a huge difference!  I worked at one of the shops on Kalakaua when I was going to UH and walking through the IM was the quickest way to get there.  Except for the tree, that looks almost nothing like what it used to... it's beautiful!


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> Wow!  That is a huge difference!  I worked at one of the shops on Kalakaua when I was going to UH and walking through the IM was the quickest way to get there.  Except for the tree, that looks almost nothing like what it used to... it's beautiful!


Yup JKP you must go and see it now.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Hi Silver Mom!  That's beautiful!  I love your lavender.  We did a little bit of a beach day today (here's a live webcam, it is only on during daylight HI time), but the waves started getting too big for DS and he asked to go home.
> 
> Is the pic at the Royal Hawaiian Center shops?   We were on Oahu last weekend to help with a 1st birthday baby party and aside from a stop at the water park mid trip, and the zoo on the last day, the trip was so busy.  I had no time to really shop, and we didn't walk around Waikiki at all.  I haven't been on Kalakaua just to mosey around for probably 2 years now. haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I hope things resolve calmly for you... it's rough feeling in limbo.   I remember some jadies used churk to band bangles and said it was reasonable.  Silver Mom's jeweler, too.   I would imagine it depends on what type of metal, how much of it, and how fancy the banding is.



Spectacular view. It's gorgeous!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> It is a beautiful day so I thought I'd like to wear my lavender as I haven't worn her for such a long time.  Enjoying the day.  Have a great day Jadies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3814207



Beautiful Silver Mom [emoji7]Your bangle is just amazingly beautiful.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Purse Nut said:


> I will check into banding in the hopefully not to distant future. I'm thinking it'll be a little pricy? I just have to get through some problems with my Ex. Hopefully my situation will get back to normal within 6 months or so. Feel like my life is on hold right now.
> So I'm really enjoying the gorgeous Jade all of you have.
> Keep posting pics please! LOL



Hang in there Purse Nut. Wear your Jade for peace and inner strength and we're here for you. Hugs.


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Beautiful Silver Mom [emoji7]Your bangle is just amazingly beautiful.


Thank you 2 boys.  You have beauties too!


----------



## matsalice

Silver Mom said:


> It is a beautiful day so I thought I'd like to wear my lavender as I haven't worn her for such a long time.  Enjoying the day.  Have a great day Jadies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3814207


This is a really nice one! Love it!


----------



## matsalice

Jadeite I wear today. Enjoy Friday!


----------



## Purse Nut

So pretty matsalice. Very pretty carved beads. Like all the colors. 
Here's my right hand stack. 
TGIF everyone!


----------



## matsalice

Purse Nut said:


> So pretty matsalice. Very pretty carved beads. Like all the colors.
> Here's my right hand stack.
> TGIF everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3818948


I like those two bangles together. I never wear this way. Maybe I should try Also I like your ring.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Gorgeous Jade Ladies  Wishing Everyone a lovely weekend. Stay safe.


----------



## crosso

matsalice said:


> Jadeite I wear today. Enjoy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3818887
> View attachment 3818888


Very pretty! Love the pendant, it's such a fresh shade of green!


----------



## crosso

Have had gorgeous weather the past 2 days and I can never resist taking photos of jade in sunlight - here are the two bangles I've worn yesterday and today, Solana and La Vie en Rose


----------



## matsalice

crosso said:


> Have had gorgeous weather the past 2 days and I can never resist taking photos of jade in sunlight - here are the two bangles I've worn yesterday and today, Solana and La Vie en Rose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3819003
> View attachment 3819004
> View attachment 3819005


You have so many wonderful pieces! I especially like the first one!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Have had gorgeous weather the past 2 days and I can never resist taking photos of jade in sunlight - here are the two bangles I've worn yesterday and today, Solana and La Vie en Rose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3819003
> View attachment 3819004
> View attachment 3819005



Solana is a favourite of mine - I love that bright pop of yellow. It's a happy bangle 
All of your pieces are beautiful Crosso.


----------



## Purse Nut

crosso said:


> Have had gorgeous weather the past 2 days and I can never resist taking photos of jade in sunlight - here are the two bangles I've worn yesterday and today, Solana and La Vie en Rose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3819003
> View attachment 3819004
> View attachment 3819005



I adore La Vie en Rose![emoji257] So romantic and beautiful.


----------



## Purse Nut

At work for my 12-3 shift. Love to wear these 3 pieces together. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Moonstone & Blue Lace Agate with lavender & gray chubby princess.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Purse Nut said:


> At work for my 12-3 shift. Love to wear these 3 pieces together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3819850
> 
> Moonstone & Blue Lace Agate with lavender & gray chubby princess.



BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Junkenpo

Aloha jadies! 

Purse nut, that is a lovely set! 

Here is my Elsa for today


----------



## Junkenpo




----------



## Silver Mom

It's Red today.


----------



## JadedJae

Green for me today!


----------



## Purse Nut

Good morning Jadies! Today is my Monday.  Wearing 3 of my favorites. 
Left wrist
	

		
			
		

		
	



Right wrist


Hope everyone has a great day. 
Can you tell that I like to stack? Lol!


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi jadies! 

Heading into the weekend... finally sat down to post.  Here's my black bangles under yellow lighting.  I know I'm pretty satisfied with my whole collection, but I wouldn't pass up an all black princess or wide D shape.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies!
> 
> Heading into the weekend... finally sat down to post.  Here's my black bangles under yellow lighting.  I know I'm pretty satisfied with my whole collection, but I wouldn't pass up an all black princess or wide D shape.



Gorgeous collection of black bangles JKP! The wide one on the bottom is an amazing find [emoji173]️


----------



## Silver Mom

Finally picked up my green jade ring to match my bangle from my favorite jeweler Alice.  Happy it came with certification.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Hi Jadies!

I am going to wear these the whole weekend.  The lighting makes them look like completely different bangles, but they are the same ones. In person the bangles really look nice with the faceted jade necklace, more like the blue green in the second picture. This lighting is the worst.  It’s late here, maybe I’ll try and get better pictures tomorrow during the day. Have a great weekend Jadies [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silver Mom said:


> Finally picked up my green jade ring to match my bangle from my favorite jeweler Alice.  Happy it came with certification.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832736



Oh my! That ring is TDF! It’s super gorgeous, you truly have the best collection SM [emoji5]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies!
> 
> Heading into the weekend... finally sat down to post.  Here's my black bangles under yellow lighting.  I know I'm pretty satisfied with my whole collection, but I wouldn't pass up an all black princess or wide D shape.



Beautiful bold pieces JKP [emoji7] I especially love the first black bangle although your carved one is striking and the wide cuff is a force to be reckon with lol. I would love a black princess bangle too [emoji6]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> Finally picked up my green jade ring to match my bangle from my favorite jeweler Alice.  Happy it came with certification.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832736



Another beauty in your collection It is so elegantly set with the diamonds. It's beautiful Silver Mom. Please post mod pics when you have time. I'm sure it looks amazing on you. [emoji8]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi Jadies!
> 
> I am going to wear these the whole weekend.  The lighting makes them look like completely different bangles, but they are the same ones. In person the bangles really look nice with the faceted jade necklace, more like the blue green in the second picture. This lighting is the worst.  It’s late here, maybe I’ll try and get better pictures tomorrow during the day. Have a great weekend Jadies [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832733
> View attachment 3832734
> View attachment 3832735



Hey C Rose I love your weekend set! [emoji7] The blue bangles are a lovely match with the jumbo beads. Hope you and all the Jadies have a fabulous weekend!! [emoji8]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hey C Rose I love your weekend set! [emoji7] The blue bangles are a lovely match with the jumbo beads. Hope you and all the Jadies have a fabulous weekend!! [emoji8]



Thanks so much 2BJM! I hope you have a great weekend too [emoji5]


----------



## Silver Mom

Thank you so much Jadies.  Hope you are having a super weekend.  LOVE seeing all your beautiful jades too!


----------



## matsalice

Here is what I wear for this weekend. This bangle is lavender inside room under yellow light but white color under strong sunlight. 
Enjoy your weekends!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

matsalice said:


> Here is what I wear for this weekend. This bangle is lavender inside room under yellow light but white color under strong sunlight.
> Enjoy your weekends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3833243
> View attachment 3833246



Matsalice your bangle looks very fine grained and the colour is so soft and pretty. [emoji4]


----------



## matsalice

2boys_jademommy said:


> Matsalice your bangle looks very fine grained and the colour is so soft and pretty. [emoji4]


Yes. Its soft color makes it easy to match my everyday wearing


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Another beauty in your collection It is so elegantly set with the diamonds. It's beautiful Silver Mom. Please post mod pics when you have time. I'm sure it looks amazing on you. [emoji8]


    Here you go 2 boys.  I did a close up for you so you can see it better.
.


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Another beauty in your collection It is so elegantly set with the diamonds. It's beautiful Silver Mom. Please post mod pics when you have time. I'm sure it looks amazing on you. [emoji8]


And here is the bangle I bought the ring to match.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> Here you go 2 boys.  I did a close up for you so you can see it better.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3833439



It's stunning Silver Mom- WOW! Thanks for the close up Did you design this one or did your jeweller Alice design it? It matches beautifully with your vibrant green bangle. So happy for you!! [emoji8]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend!! [emoji3]Toronto has been having unusually hot and sunny weather for this time of year and I love it! [emoji41] Here are a couple of pics from yesterday when I was out as well as pics taken at home.


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> It's stunning Silver Mom- WOW! Thanks for the close up Did you design this one or did your jeweller Alice design it? It matches beautifully with your vibrant green bangle. So happy for you!! [emoji8]


Thank you 2 boys.  Alice designed it and when I saw it, I really wanted it.  Took me a while to get it though cos I had to save for it.  LOL.....this really is the last piece that I am buying.


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hope you're all having a lovely weekend!! [emoji3]Toronto has been having unusually hot and sunny weather for this time of year and I love it! [emoji41] Here are a couple of pics from yesterday when I was out as well as pics taken at home.


Oh so very very pretty.  What a soft beautiful color!  Love it.


----------



## cdtracing

Silver Mom said:


> Here you go 2 boys.  I did a close up for you so you can see it better.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3833439



That's beautiful, SM!!!  Definitely worthy!!!!


----------



## Silver Mom

cdtracing said:


> That's beautiful, SM!!!  Definitely worthy!!!!


Thank you cd!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> Thank you 2 boys.  Alice designed it and when I saw it, I really wanted it.  Took me a while to get it though cos I had to save for it.  LOL.....this really is the last piece that I am buying.



Hmmm somehow I think I've heard those words before lol! 
The beauty of the jade stands on its own but surrounded by such a gorgeous setting it's really special.


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hmmm somehow I think I've heard those words before lol!
> The beauty of the jade stands on its own but surrounded by such a gorgeous setting it's really special.


LOL LOL LOL I know I said it before but this time I really mean it.  From now on will only be posting old jade pieces I bought long ago.


----------



## LunaDoo

Hi Jadies!
Has anyone filled small imperfections in their jadeite with beeswax or paraffin? I have a grade A bangle that has a pitted area/roughness around an inclusion that's visible and easy to feel. I have read that the bangle could be gently heated with a hair dryer, slivers of wax would be melted (in a small bowl in boiling water) and then drizzled into the area and smoothed with a spoon/spatula. When surface is even and wax hardened, the area could be buffed with a soft cloth (like a t-shirt). What do you all think? It's not an expensive bangle, but it is pretty, and I don't think it would be worth returning it. I would like to wear it 24/7 for a time until I switch to another for variety.


----------



## Silver Mom

LunaDoo said:


> Hi Jadies!
> Has anyone filled small imperfections in their jadeite with beeswax or paraffin? I have a grade A bangle that has a pitted area/roughness around an inclusion that's visible and easy to feel. I have read that the bangle could be gently heated with a hair dryer, slivers of wax would be melted (in a small bowl in boiling water) and then drizzled into the area and smoothed with a spoon/spatula. When surface is even and wax hardened, the area could be buffed with a soft cloth (like a t-shirt). What do you all think? It's not an expensive bangle, but it is pretty, and I don't think it would be worth returning it. I would like to wear it 24/7 for a time until I switch to another for variety.


Luna, I don't think the wax will hurt so if it were me I would try it to see how it looks.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

LunaDoo said:


> Hi Jadies!
> Has anyone filled small imperfections in their jadeite with beeswax or paraffin? I have a grade A bangle that has a pitted area/roughness around an inclusion that's visible and easy to feel. I have read that the bangle could be gently heated with a hair dryer, slivers of wax would be melted (in a small bowl in boiling water) and then drizzled into the area and smoothed with a spoon/spatula. When surface is even and wax hardened, the area could be buffed with a soft cloth (like a t-shirt). What do you all think? It's not an expensive bangle, but it is pretty, and I don't think it would be worth returning it. I would like to wear it 24/7 for a time until I switch to another for variety.



Hi Luna Doo I've never tried anything [emoji4]like that. I suppose if you won't be devastated if the heat from the dryer "damages" the Jade in any way then give it a shot. I believe wax is an acceptable treatment and not considered treated jadeite when used - in fact I think wax is used more of the time after polishing. 
Let us know how it goes and good luck [emoji4]


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Luna Doo I've never tried anything [emoji4]like that. I suppose if you won't be devastated if the heat from the dryer "damages" the Jade in any way then give it a shot. I believe wax is an acceptable treatment and not considered treated jadeite when used - in fact I think wax is used more of the time after polishing.
> Let us know how it goes and good luck [emoji4]


2 boys, I think if this is a Grade A jade the heat from the dryer should not hurt it.  When you think about it jade came from the earth where the heat was really intense and the jade had to withstand that.  I am not too sure about Grade B or C jade as Grade B jade has been treated and the heat from the dryer might affect that.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> 2 boys, I think if this is a Grade A jade the heat from the dryer should not hurt it.  When you think about it jade came from the earth where the heat was really intense and the jade had to withstand that.  I am not too sure about Grade B or C jade as Grade B jade has been treated and the heat from the dryer might affect that.


You're right Silvermom . I wash my hands in very hot water and my jade is fine. I am puzzled though because I did read somewhere that direct sunlight for long periods of time can be harmful to Jade. I wonder if that is the case....


----------



## berniechocolate

Alternating between icy blue tint and snowy black. 

I find these colors easiest to wear as I m rather lazy to switch to match outfits .


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Beautiful Bernie! I can see you wear these two a lot - they go with everything. Love your rings too


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> You're right Silvermom . I wash my hands in very hot water and my jade is fine. I am puzzled though because I did read somewhere that direct sunlight for long periods of time can be harmful to Jade. I wonder if that is the case....


I don't think sunlight affects Grade A jade.  Dyed jade will be affected over time however.  Sunlight might cause it to fade.


----------



## LunaDoo

After much research, this is what I ended up using. The paraffin and beeswax had a very low melting point, and I worried that it would get sticky or dirty. My supply of Renaissance wax had gotten a bit dry, but I built up some layers, buffing w soft cloth in between. It dries to a hard finish and buffs to a shine-- but removable if needed. We've been using it for many years in our family as a protectant to museum-quality items, and a TINY bit goes a long way. It did not totally fill the fissure, but evened it out and I hope will protect the area. I'm wearing it now and we'll see how it goes! Not sure how long it will stay on there since it be wearing this 24/7 for a while. Bangle has a nice high chime and is super glossy now!


----------



## Silver Mom

LunaDoo said:


> View attachment 3835259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After much research, this is what I ended up using. The paraffin and beeswax had a very low melting point, and I worried that it would get sticky or dirty. My supply of Renaissance wax had gotten a bit dry, but I built up some layers, buffing w soft cloth in between. It dries to a hard finish and buffs to a shine-- but removable if needed. We've been using it for many years in our family as a protectant to museum-quality items, and a TINY bit goes a long way. It did not totally fill the fissure, but evened it out and I hope will protect the area. I'm wearing it now and we'll see how it goes! Not sure how long it will stay on there since it be wearing this 24/7 for a while. Bangle has a nice high chime and is super glossy now!


Great Luna, let us know how it works out after you have worn it for a while.  AWESOME if it does the trick!


----------



## BreadnGem

Love everyone's jade. 

SM - very lovely green pieces

Bernie & Junkenpo - love the black bangles , and Bernie's blue tinted princess too

2Boys - your lavender is beautiful. I've always had a soft spot for lavender. 

Here's an icy white one I'm wearing. Color looks a bit creamy under MacDonald's orange spotlights


----------



## BreadnGem

LunaDoo said:


> View attachment 3835259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After much research, this is what I ended up using. The paraffin and beeswax had a very low melting point, and I worried that it would get sticky or dirty. My supply of Renaissance wax had gotten a bit dry, but I built up some layers, buffing w soft cloth in between. It dries to a hard finish and buffs to a shine-- but removable if needed. We've been using it for many years in our family as a protectant to museum-quality items, and a TINY bit goes a long way. It did not totally fill the fissure, but evened it out and I hope will protect the area. I'm wearing it now and we'll see how it goes! Not sure how long it will stay on there since it be wearing this 24/7 for a while. Bangle has a nice high chime and is super glossy now!



Luna, do u have a pic of the bangle? I'm curious to see how it looks after u applied the wax on it


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BreadnGem said:


> Love everyone's jade.
> 
> SM - very lovely green pieces
> 
> Bernie & Junkenpo - love the black bangles , and Bernie's blue tinted princess too
> 
> 2Boys - your lavender is beautiful. I've always had a soft spot for lavender.
> 
> Here's an icy white one I'm wearing. Color looks a bit creamy under MacDonald's orange spotlights
> View attachment 3835548



I love 
how it looks under this lighting. Whitish Jade can be as much of a chameleon as lavender. Looks super sweet and feminine on you


----------



## Silver Mom

BreadnGem said:


> Love everyone's jade.
> 
> SM - very lovely green pieces
> 
> Bernie & Junkenpo - love the black bangles , and Bernie's blue tinted princess too
> 
> 2Boys - your lavender is beautiful. I've always had a soft spot for lavender.
> 
> Here's an icy white one I'm wearing. Color looks a bit creamy under MacDonald's orange spotlights
> View attachment 3835548


OH so LOVELY BnG! Really Gorgeous.


----------



## crosso

Silver Mom said:


> Here you go 2 boys.  I did a close up for you so you can see it better.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3833439


WOW!!!! WHAT A STUNNER, I LOVE IT!


----------



## Silver Mom

crosso said:


> WOW!!!! WHAT A STUNNER, I LOVE IT!


Thank you crosso!


----------



## LunaDoo

BreadnGem said:


> Luna, do u have a pic of the bangle? I'm curious to see how it looks after u applied the wax on it


I don't yet, but will take some soon.


----------



## matsalice

Here is what I wear to work today


----------



## crosso

TGIF, jadies!
Butterfly earrings and ladybug pendant today


----------



## Silver Mom

So gorgy Crosso!


----------



## csetcos

I've admired so many of all of the posts here! Here's a first contribution of a pendant I picked up while visiting family. I'm in love with it. We added a white gold clasp and I paired it with a white gold chain.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

csetcos said:


> I've admired so many of all of the posts here! Here's a first contribution of a pendant I picked up while visiting family. I'm in love with it. We added a white gold clasp and I paired it with a white gold chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3839230
> View attachment 3839232



Hi Csetcos I love your pendant - it's so ornate Your roses are beautiful too!


----------



## teagansmum

Good afternoon ladies! Hope everyone is well. Popped in to see all the lively jade and post my newest addition. A lavender jade bangle with a touch of green. Loving her in the sunlight.


----------



## teagansmum

At night she's much more pinkish.


----------



## teagansmum

One last photo of her. I'm always amazed how lighting changes the colors of bangles.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> One last photo of her. I'm always amazed how lighting changes the colors of bangles.



This is so pretty Tea! I love the pinkish lavender with the minty green in this picture as well as the bluish tint in the first pic. In the first pics the grain looks more fine and here I can see the broken ice which I also love.
Congrats!!


----------



## luckybunny

teagansmum said:


> One last photo of her. I'm always amazed how lighting changes the colors of bangles.


Beautiful new addition!! I luv how thick it is and the colors are so soothing. [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## teagansmum

2boys_jademommy said:


> This is so pretty Tea! I love the pinkish lavender with the minty green in this picture as well as the bluish tint in the first pic. In the first pics the grain looks more fine and here I can see the broken ice which I also love.
> Congrats!!


I too love broken ice. I love seeing chunks of purple and search them out when looking at bangles. Especially with lavander. I saw your beauty and drooled. Lol


----------



## LunaDoo

Ooh, Tea, what a beauty! Does she have a name, and would you mind telling us where you got her?


----------



## LunaDoo

Just received new bangle in the mail. Husband comes over to look, and says, "yes, it's pretty. I like that green squiggle there (points) and oh, there is a pale lavender part. So how many of those bangles do you have now? It seems like you've really gotten into collecting."


----------



## LunaDoo

Also, might seem obvious,  but... 
the big chunky bangles are HEAVY! This one is nearly 68 grams, and my little wrist is feelin' it.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

LunaDoo said:


> Also, might seem obvious,  but...
> the big chunky bangles are HEAVY! This one is nearly 68 grams, and my little wrist is feelin' it.



I know what you mean LunaDoo. I can notice the weight of a heavier bangle especially when it slides down on my  wrist bone. 
Would love to see your new bangle


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> I know what you mean LunaDoo. I can notice the weight of a heavier bangle especially when it slides down on my  wrist bone.
> Would love to see your new bangle


True guys.  My heavier bangles are very painful to me when they slide down my wrist.  My ideal shape is a small princess.  They are the most comfortable and I enjoy wearing them.


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi all!  

My chunky princesses are my favorites, but I definitely have days where I feel better wearing a D shape or a small princess or my beads.   I've been trying to swap more on the left, so the past few days I've worn Cat, PL, black carved, and Super Green.  I think tomorrow will be the very thin black bangle. I don't remember if I ever named her. haha


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I do love the wider bangles, 10mm and above. Just weighed my everyday princess and it’s 60 Grams, but I have one that is 89 grams that I have only worn once the day of this photo. My arm was tired afterwards, but I think you could get used to the weight, if worn everyday. My size is much bigger though 57-60, because I like them to be really easy to slip on and off.


----------



## LunaDoo

It's also interesting that a few mm can make such a difference in both fit and weight.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

LunaDoo said:


> It's also interesting that a few mm can make such a difference in both fit and weight.



I totally agree. When the fit is off by too much the bangle is not comfortable. Same applies to rings.


----------



## LunaDoo

Here are some pics of my chunky new bangle. Tried to get some shots of that elusive pale lavender, which I love. You can see it best in natural light-- fluorescent, not as much. I love that it's almost lenticular (remember "changie" stickers?) and the color in those parts changes as you move it from side to side.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

LunaDoo said:


> View attachment 3843614
> View attachment 3843616
> View attachment 3843617
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some pics of my chunky new bangle. Tried to get some shots of that elusive pale lavender, which I love. You can see it best in natural light-- fluorescent, not as much. I love that it's almost lenticular (remember "changie" stickers?) and the color in those parts changes as you move it from side to side.



I remember those stickers! Ah the memories of my sticker collecting and trading days in the schoolyard....
Your new chunky bangle is gorgeous Lunadoo! Really love that patch and swirls of spinach green. I can see the lavender and paler mint green glow


----------



## LunaDoo

2boys_jademommy said:


> I remember those stickers! Ah the memories of my sticker collecting and trading days in the schoolyard....
> Your new chunky bangle is gorgeous Lunadoo! Really love that patch and swirls of spinach green. I can see the lavender and paler mint green glow


I had a collection of puffy stickers, but the changies were the best!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Today’s bangle, have a great weekend Jadies [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

It’s beautiful C Rose I’m on my way to Thanksgiving dinner. Hope you all have a lovely weekend
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 and Happy Thanksgiving to the Canadians here!!
These two pics were taken during our hike last weekend. It’s what I’m wearing today as well. 
Not sure why the pics and text are all in a weird order...


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3846129
> 
> It’s beautiful C Rose I’m on my way to Thanksgiving dinner. Hope you all have a lovely weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3846128
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Happy Thanksgiving to the Canadians here!!
> These two pics were taken during our hike last weekend. It’s what I’m wearing today as well.
> Not sure why the pics and text are all in a weird order...



Oh my! They are quite lovely. Just gorgeous! I haven’t hiked in forever, now that I live never near a wonderful trail and all these farms, I will certainly go on one soon [emoji4]

Happy Thanksgiving to you 2BJM and any one else celebrating their thanksgiving as well [emoji5]


----------



## berniechocolate

Wearing princess round with lavender and green . And Li Hong heart lavender pendant today


----------



## Cyanide Rose

berniechocolate said:


> View attachment 3847356
> View attachment 3847357
> View attachment 3847358
> 
> 
> Wearing princess round with lavender and green . And Li Hong heart lavender pendant today



Amazingly beautiful and the hello kitty is too adorable! [emoji173]️ Hello Kitty [emoji5]


----------



## berniechocolate

Thanks Cyanide Rose 

Must flaunt my inner child [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> View attachment 3847356
> View attachment 3847357
> View attachment 3847358
> 
> 
> Wearing princess round with lavender and green . And Li Hong heart lavender pendant today



It’s gorgeous   I love the chubbiness of your princess bangle and of course the beautiful lavender colour of the bangle and heart. 
The Hello Kitty is adorable!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I purchased this nephrite necklace at least a year ago, from an estate sale. Unfortunately, the previous owner had it restrung on metal wire and it stained the beads. Jade4Me gave me the best idea, which was to try yarn in the drill holes. It definitely worked in getting some of the staining off, but it was difficult to get a thicker thread through a needle and then through the drill hole. I told my DH of my year long battle and he suggested pipe cleaners. I tried them and it worked! I just had to share photos of the difference [emoji5] I will share photos after I restring the necklace, I’m just deciding if I should do knots in between the beads. What do my fellow Jadies think?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> I purchased this nephrite necklace at least a year ago, from an estate sale. Unfortunately, the previous owner had it restrung on metal wire and it stained the beads. Jade4Me gave me the best idea, which was to try yarn in the drill holes. It definitely worked in getting some of the staining off, but it was difficult to get a thicker thread through a needle and then through the drill hole. I told my DH of my year long battle and he suggested pipe cleaners. I tried them and it worked! I just had to share photos of the difference [emoji5] I will share photos after I restring the necklace, I’m just deciding if I should do knots in between the beads. What do my fellow Jadies think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3847779
> View attachment 3847781


Wow what a difference the pipe cleaners made! Pretty heads - can’t wait to see your necklace after you restring it. I would probably not do knots between the beads. I think the knots should make the necklace stronger and perhaps protect each bead but aesthetically it may look better without the knots. What do you think?

Edited: I just googled and read a bit on knotting vs not knotting and I change my 2 cents lol! It’s probably better to knot - safer and you can string it so the knots aren’t visible. [emoji6]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Wow what a difference the pipe cleaners made! Pretty heads - can’t wait to see your necklace after you restring it. I would probably not do knots between the beads. I think the knots should make the necklace stronger and perhaps protect each bead but aesthetically it may look better without the knots. What do you think?
> 
> Edited: I just googled and read a bit on knotting vs not knotting and I change my 2 cents lol! It’s probably better to knot - safer and you can string it so the knots aren’t visible. [emoji6]



Thanks 2BJM! That was my thought too. I think it wold look much better without the knots, but then they could bump each other. I will give it a shot with the knots and see how it looks and maybe get some opinions here [emoji4] Thanks so much for you kind words and your opinion [emoji5]


----------



## cdtracing

Cyanide Rose said:


> I purchased this nephrite necklace at least a year ago, from an estate sale. Unfortunately, the previous owner had it restrung on metal wire and it stained the beads. Jade4Me gave me the best idea, which was to try yarn in the drill holes. It definitely worked in getting some of the staining off, but it was difficult to get a thicker thread through a needle and then through the drill hole. I told my DH of my year long battle and he suggested pipe cleaners. I tried them and it worked! I just had to share photos of the difference [emoji5] I will share photos after I restring the necklace, I’m just deciding if I should do knots in between the beads. What do my fellow Jadies think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3847779
> View attachment 3847781



WOW!!  The pipe cleaners really cleaned them well!  I can't wait to see the necklace once you restring it!!!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

cdtracing said:


> WOW!!  The pipe cleaners really cleaned them well!  I can't wait to see the necklace once you restring it!!!



Thanks so much CD!  I haven’t been this motivated to get this finished, as I am now [emoji6] I will definitely share pictures of the finished necklace [emoji16]


----------



## berniechocolate

Cyanide Rose said:


> I purchased this nephrite necklace at least a year ago, from an estate sale. Unfortunately, the previous owner had it restrung on metal wire and it stained the beads. Jade4Me gave me the best idea, which was to try yarn in the drill holes. It definitely worked in getting some of the staining off, but it was difficult to get a thicker thread through a needle and then through the drill hole. I told my DH of my year long battle and he suggested pipe cleaners. I tried them and it worked! I just had to share photos of the difference [emoji5] I will share photos after I restring the necklace, I’m just deciding if I should do knots in between the beads. What do my fellow Jadies think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3847779
> View attachment 3847781



Stringing with a knot in between like pearls is good . If there's breakage .  It's still kept in a string .  Very pretty nephrite .  I love the translucence


----------



## berniechocolate

My mom in law bought me a corded necklace with these peaches hanging in a row a long time ago . Somehow the look just doesn't work as a necklace on me ..

Have them transferred to white gold bracelet .  Much prefer them dangling on a bracelet  very happy with the candied result .  Mini doses of happiness


----------



## Cyanide Rose

berniechocolate said:


> Stringing with a knot in between like pearls is good . If there's breakage .  It's still kept in a string .  Very pretty nephrite .  I love the translucence





berniechocolate said:


> View attachment 3849829
> View attachment 3849830
> View attachment 3849831
> 
> 
> My mom in law bought me a corded necklace with these peaches hanging in a row a long time ago . Somehow the look just doesn't work as a necklace on me ..
> 
> Have them transferred to white gold bracelet .  Much prefer them dangling on a bracelet  very happy with the candied result .  Mini doses of happiness



Thanks so much berniechocolate! You make a great point, I never thought about losing beads. That would be horrible. Now to find the clasp [emoji4] 

I [emoji173]️ your bracelet! I didn’t see it as a necklace, but as a bracelet it’s like little dangling pieces of candied  heaven. It’s an eye catcher for sure! Great idea [emoji5]


----------



## Pixiejade

Hi everyone, I'm new here
I have recently read this thread and also the old threads about Jade and drooling over your amazing Jade jewelry and I have learned so much from your ladies.

Today, I ordered my first bengle ever from gojage on ebay and I am both nervous and happy about my purchase. The bangle is equivalent to the bangle in the link and now I wonder about the certificate, is it legit? Can anyone please help me with this, what do you ladies think?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Certified-G...60mm-420580-/391759682414?hash=item5b36b25b6e


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> View attachment 3849829
> View attachment 3849830
> View attachment 3849831
> 
> 
> My mom in law bought me a corded necklace with these peaches hanging in a row a long time ago . Somehow the look just doesn't work as a necklace on me ..
> 
> Have them transferred to white gold bracelet .  Much prefer them dangling on a bracelet  very happy with the candied result .  Mini doses of happiness



This has got to be the sweetest charm bracelet!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Pixiejade said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new here
> I have recently read this thread and also the old threads about Jade and drooling over your amazing Jade jewelry and I have learned so much from your ladies.
> 
> Today, I ordered my first bengle ever from gojage on ebay and I am both nervous and happy about my purchase. The bangle is equivalent to the bangle in the link and now I wonder about the certificate, is it legit? Can anyone please help me with this, what do you ladies think?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Certified-G...60mm-420580-/391759682414?hash=item5b36b25b6e


 Welcome Pixiejade! Congratulations on ordering your first bangle! It looks to be a beauty Please post pics when it arrives!


----------



## Pixiejade

2boys_jademommy said:


> Welcome Pixiejade! Congratulations on ordering your first bangle! It looks to be a beauty Please post pics when it arrives!



Hi 2boys and thank you for your welcome.
Yes, I'm really happy about the purchase but at the same time a little nervous because I do not know how it will look in reality since I have only seen pictures on it. I will defenetively show pictures of it when it has arrived.

A few weeks ago, I won an auction from Gojade, it was a Happy Buddha pendant that my mom will get as a Christmas gift. She loves Happy Buddha.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Pixiejade said:


> Hi 2boys and thank you for your welcome.
> Yes, I'm really happy about the purchase but at the same time a little nervous because I do not know how it will look in reality since I have only seen pictures on it. I will defenetively show pictures of it when it has arrived.
> 
> A few weeks ago, I won an auction from Gojade, it was a Happy Buddha pendant that my mom will get as a Christmas gift. She loves Happy Buddha.



What a lovely Christmas gift for your mom It’s so cute!
Hope your bangle is beautiful too.


----------



## Pixiejade

2boys_jademommy said:


> What a lovely Christmas gift for your mom It’s so cute!
> Hope your bangle is beautiful too.


Hi 2boys thank you for your kind comment
The Buddha is my first Jade purchase ever and when I got him I did the scratch test with both a needle and a scissor on the back and nothing happened to the Buddha not even a smallest mark


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

I was in a bakery this weekend and under the lighting the lavenders were more intense than usual. I love the colour changing properties of lavender. 
Question for the Jadies - If you can only have one shade of lavender would you choose a lavender with more blue, pink or purple undertones? Only one


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3851236
> View attachment 3851237
> 
> I was in a bakery this weekend and under the lighting the lavenders were more intense than usual. I love the colour changing properties of lavender.
> Question for the Jadies - If you can only have one shade of lavender would you choose a lavender with more blue, pink or purple undertones? Only one



Beautiful! That ring is just too gorgeous [emoji4] 

Kind of a hard decision, but I would have to say more blue since that is my birthstone [emoji5] My husband found a vintage shop not too far from us. The shop only has vintage jewelry. I was in heaven! They have some amazing jade pieces too [emoji7]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Beautiful! That ring is just too gorgeous [emoji4]
> 
> Kind of a hard decision, but I would have to say more blue since that is my birthstone [emoji5] My husband found a vintage shop not too far from us. The shop only has vintage jewelry. I was in heaven! They have some amazing jade pieces too [emoji7]



Thanks C Rose  Any jade vintage jade catch your eye when you were out with your husband?
Bluish lavender may be my favourite lavender hue as well. I used to think I want a pinkish lavender (and I still do) but I think the cooler tone of blue suits my skin tone and wardrobe more.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thanks C Rose  Any jade vintage jade catch your eye when you were out with your husband?
> Bluish lavender may be my favourite lavender hue as well. I used to think I want a pinkish lavender (and I still do) but I think the cooler tone of blue suits my skin tone and wardrobe more.



Your welcome [emoji4]

I saw way too much lol. It’s a great little place in a barn. I ending up buying a little rose cut diamond ring that’s getting sized. I love rose cuts[emoji5]

I was trying to find a way to have my bangles out, so I can wear them more. I bought two of these trays from amazon to put in my closet. What do you think? I wish I could find a box like this, with a lid. It will be on a table, but I’m still kinda worried though.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Your welcome [emoji4]
> 
> I saw way too much lol. It’s a great little place in a barn. I ending up buying a little rose cut diamond ring that’s getting sized. I love rose cuts[emoji5]
> 
> I was trying to find a way to have my bangles out, so I can wear them more. I bought two of these trays from amazon to put in my closet. What do you think? I wish I could find a box like this, with a lid. It will be on a table, but I’m still kinda worried though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3851587
> View attachment 3851589
> View attachment 3851590



Oh My Goodness!! You have a huge a varied collection [emoji7][emoji7] So many lovelies!! 
I think the case is great  - makes for a beautiful display. A box with a lid would keep dust away. 
Would love to see your rose cut ring after you get it resized


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Oh My Goodness!! You have a huge a varied collection [emoji7][emoji7] So many lovelies!!
> I think the case is great  - makes for a beautiful display. A box with a lid would keep dust away.
> Would love to see your rose cut ring after you get it resized



Thank you so much 2BJM for you kind words [emoji4] I think I will wear them more, now that I will see them more often. 

I will definitely share pictures of the ring with I get it back. I did restring the necklace, but I didn’t remember that it was graduated until it was almost done. So I had to take it all apart and measure all the beads. I’ll share pictures of that soon too. Have a great night [emoji5]


----------



## berniechocolate

2boys_jademommy said:


> This has got to be the sweetest charm bracelet!!



I do love it !  Wearing it still thanks !


----------



## berniechocolate

Cyanide Rose said:


> Your welcome [emoji4]
> 
> I saw way too much lol. It’s a great little place in a barn. I ending up buying a little rose cut diamond ring that’s getting sized. I love rose cuts[emoji5]
> 
> I was trying to find a way to have my bangles out, so I can wear them more. I bought two of these trays from amazon to put in my closet. What do you think? I wish I could find a box like this, with a lid. It will be on a table, but I’m still kinda worried though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3851587
> View attachment 3851589
> View attachment 3851590



That's quite a few to put it mildly ! How do you decide which to wear with So many !


----------



## berniechocolate

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3851236
> View attachment 3851237
> 
> I was in a bakery this weekend and under the lighting the lavenders were more intense than usual. I love the colour changing properties of lavender.
> Question for the Jadies - If you can only have one shade of lavender would you choose a lavender with more blue, pink or purple undertones? Only one



This is so beautiful ! 

It really depends how it works with your skintone. 

I think pinkish lavenders and sharp Violets work for me .  But deep egg plant purple shades doesn't  

I love sharp Violets .  Pink is quite sweet and wearable daily . Violets are like a oomph kinda feeling .  I don't see many around .


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> This is so beautiful !
> 
> It really depends how it works with your skintone.
> 
> I think pinkish lavenders and sharp Violets work for me .  But deep egg plant purple shades doesn't
> 
> I love sharp Violets .  Pink is quite sweet and wearable daily . Violets are like a oomph kinda feeling .  I don't see many around .



The deeper eggplant purple shade probably would not be flattering on me either which is good since I’m thinking they are rare and expensive The one I’m wearing on the previous page is a lilac lavender which works well for everyday. I’m still waiting and hoping for a dreamy blue or sweet pink pink princess....


----------



## Junkenpo

Cyanide Rose said:


> I was trying to find a way to have my bangles out, so I can wear them more. I bought two of these trays from amazon to put in my closet. What do you think? I wish I could find a box like this, with a lid. It will be on a table, but I’m still kinda worried though.



That looks lovely!  I know what you mean about a display box, though.... My dream would be to have shelving put in so I could just pull out my drawers of lovelies like that scene from _The Princess Diaries_.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

berniechocolate said:


> That's quite a few to put it mildly ! How do you decide which to wear with So many !





Junkenpo said:


> That looks lovely!  I know what you mean about a display box, though.... My dream would be to have shelving put in so I could just pull out my drawers of lovelies like that scene from _The Princess Diaries_.



Hi berniechocolate [emoji4] I choose based on my mood mostly. Some I like more than others. Hopefully having them out keeps me from buying more [emoji6]

Thanks so much JKP! I [emoji173]️ those pull out display drawers! That really would be perfect [emoji5] I will keep searching and see what else I can find.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> That looks lovely!  I know what you mean about a display box, though.... My dream would be to have shelving put in so I could just pull out my drawers of lovelies like that scene from _The Princess Diaries_.


Best of both worlds - pull the trays out for display or close them to protect and keep dust away. Fabulous collection!


----------



## matsalice

My wearing today before I parked my car and inside a restaurant. See how different the jades look like under different lights!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Gorgeous Matsalice


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

I swapped my lavender bangle for black nephrite today. This is under restaurant lighting. I took a couple of pics outside too but for some reason I’m not able to load it here. Anyway the lighting doesn’t make much difference with the black other than I can see a dark green glow under sunlight. Hope everyone is having an amazing weekend!!


----------



## berniechocolate

MatsAlice & jademommy I love your statement rings . 

Gives me more idea for shopping [emoji40][emoji40][emoji16]

I did a switch too today .

Wearing marmalade junior , that one of our jadesister jadelover has in a sister bangle . 

Wearing one on each hand .


----------



## matsalice

berniechocolate said:


> MatsAlice & jademommy I love your statement rings .
> 
> Gives me more idea for shopping [emoji40][emoji40][emoji16]
> 
> I did a switch too today .
> 
> Wearing marmalade junior , that one of our jadesister jadelover has in a sister bangle .
> 
> Wearing one on each hand .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3852856
> View attachment 3852857





berniechocolate said:


> MatsAlice & jademommy I love your statement rings .
> 
> Gives me more idea for shopping [emoji40][emoji40][emoji16]
> 
> I did a switch too today .
> 
> Wearing marmalade junior , that one of our jadesister jadelover has in a sister bangle .
> 
> Wearing one on each hand .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3852856
> View attachment 3852857


I really like this set. The two matches Very well.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> MatsAlice & jademommy I love your statement rings .
> 
> Gives me more idea for shopping [emoji40][emoji40][emoji16]
> 
> I did a switch too today .
> 
> Wearing marmalade junior , that one of our jadesister jadelover has in a sister bangle .
> 
> Wearing one on each hand .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3852856
> View attachment 3852857



I think you must have all the colours of jade Bernie This marmalade bangle of yours is one of my favourites here. It really looks jelly like in colour and translucency. [emoji7]


----------



## mewt

Interesting thread! Lots of beautiful jadeite. Can you guys tell me more about what this shape is? I'm a bit unclear about what is d-shape vs princess bangles. Does the D refer to the cross-section (so, mine would be considered a d-shape), or is there actually a bangle shaped like this? Are princess bangles just the fully rounded ones?

Also, is there any particular term to differentiate perfectly circular vs flat oval shaped bangles?

And, what kind of jadeite is this even? I received it from my mom, when she upgraded to a nicer piece.





I do like it since it gives two different looks depending on which side I flip it to!





I also received this cat pendant from my FIL, which is a really stunning green.





Are there any resources you guys would recommend for further reading and to educate myself? I've never bought jade for myself, and would love to learn more about technical stuff like color, rarity, types, origin, etc. My FIL is actually an expert in jadeite but we don't meet very often; it'd be nice if I surprised him by picking up the basics!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

mewt said:


> Interesting thread! Lots of beautiful jadeite. Can you guys tell me more about what this shape is? I'm a bit unclear about what is d-shape vs princess bangles. Does the D refer to the cross-section (so, mine would be considered a d-shape), or is there actually a bangle shaped like this? Are princess bangles just the fully rounded ones?
> 
> Also, is there any particular term to differentiate perfectly circular vs flat oval shaped bangles?
> 
> And, what kind of jadeite is this even? I received it from my mom, when she upgraded to a nicer piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do like it since it gives two different looks depending on which side I flip it to!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also received this cat pendant from my FIL, which is a really stunning green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any resources you guys would recommend for further reading and to educate myself? I've never bought jade for myself, and would love to learn more about technical stuff like color, rarity, types, origin, etc. My FIL is actually an expert in jadeite but we don't meet very often; it'd be nice if I surprised him by picking up the basics!



Hello Mewt - pretty pieces!  Yes your bangle is a d shape as it does refer to the cross section. Princess bangles are tubular, rounded on the inner and outer diameter.
I love how your bangle has “ two faces” and it looks like jadeite to me. Your cat pendant is cute and elegant at the same time. I can’t tell if it is jadeite or nephrite from the pics....


----------



## berniechocolate

mewt said:


> Interesting thread! Lots of beautiful jadeite. Can you guys tell me more about what this shape is? I'm a bit unclear about what is d-shape vs princess bangles. Does the D refer to the cross-section (so, mine would be considered a d-shape), or is there actually a bangle shaped like this? Are princess bangles just the fully rounded ones?
> 
> Also, is there any particular term to differentiate perfectly circular vs flat oval shaped bangles?
> 
> And, what kind of jadeite is this even? I received it from my mom, when she upgraded to a nicer piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do like it since it gives two different looks depending on which side I flip it to!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also received this cat pendant from my FIL, which is a really stunning green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any resources you guys would recommend for further reading and to educate myself? I've never bought jade for myself, and would love to learn more about technical stuff like color, rarity, types, origin, etc. My FIL is actually an expert in jadeite but we don't meet very often; it'd be nice if I surprised him by picking up the basics!



Wow ! 

Love the kitty . What a modern touch to traditional jadeite . This variety is close to what we would term in HK as old mine deep green .  

Colors or characteristic of this variety usually has a sharp vivid deep green and the grain is rather fine. Doesn't come cheap too . Envious  

Your bangle looks like a oil bluish green .  ( in HK we  call it oil green ) 

I am from Singapore with family origins in HK .  We love jade and typically every lady in the family would own at least a jade bangle in every generation. 

It's so nice your father in law enjoy jade too . Natural ice breaker with the older generation with aplenty to banter about jade


----------



## berniechocolate

Wednesday is Diwali in Singapore .  That's like the Festival of Lights for the Hindu Indians in Singapore .  So did some henna at little India in Singapore. 

I was surprise to say , despite jadeite being a mostly Chinese kinda thing in Singapore , I spotted many other races wearing jade bangles at the  Indian bazaar  I went . 

Ever since you ladies were besotted with jade , did u ladies have this occasional desire to have more than a glance at other folks jade bangles .i would like to take a picture or two .  But I think complete strangers or cashiers would probably think I m a loony for scrutinizing and admiring their jade , holding up the super market queue lol 

Still wearing marmalade junior today . With my newly drawn henna .


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> Wednesday is Diwali in Singapore .  That's like the Festival of Lights for the Hindu Indians in Singapore .  So did some henna at little India in Singapore.
> 
> I was surprise to say , despite jadeite being a mostly Chinese kinda thing in Singapore , I spotted many other races wearing jade bangles at the  Indian bazaar  I went .
> 
> Ever since you ladies were besotted with jade , did u ladies have this occasional desire to have more than a glance at other folks jade bangles .i would like to take a picture or two .  But I think complete strangers or cashiers would probably think I m a loony for scrutinizing and admiring their jade , holding up the super market queue lol
> 
> Still wearing marmalade junior today . With my newly drawn henna .
> 
> View attachment 3853612



I’m constantly scanning wrists for bangles too lol! There have been many times when I’ve been tempted to ask someone about their bangle but the most I have ever mustered was a compliment. 
My neighbour across the street always celebrates Diwali with fireworks


----------



## mewt

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hello Mewt - pretty pieces!  Yes your bangle is a d shape as it does refer to the cross section. Princess bangles are tubular, rounded on the inner and outer diameter.
> I love how your bangle has “ two faces” and it looks like jadeite to me. Your cat pendant is cute and elegant at the same time. I can’t tell if it is jadeite or nephrite from the pics....


Thanks for your answers! So either completely circular or oval bangles can both be 'princess' bangles? Princess only refers to the shape of the tube part?




Here's another pic of the cat pendant, is it possible to tell if it's jadeite or nephrite here? I'm pretty sure it's all natural, although I can't say for the quality. It was a gift, so probably rude to ask right? Haha~ I thought nephrite was the waxy kind, but then google says even experts have a tough time telling between some nephrite vs jadeite so I don't know then...




berniechocolate said:


> Wow !
> 
> Love the kitty . What a modern touch to traditional jadeite . This variety is close to what we would term in HK as old mine deep green .
> 
> Colors or characteristic of this variety usually has a sharp vivid deep green and the grain is rather fine. Doesn't come cheap too . Envious
> 
> Your bangle looks like a oil bluish green .  ( in HK we  call it oil green )
> 
> I am from Singapore with family origins in HK .  We love jade and typically every lady in the family would own at least a jade bangle in every generation.
> 
> It's so nice your father in law enjoy jade too . Natural ice breaker with the older generation with aplenty to banter about jade


Thank you! And cool, my FI is also from HK! In fact he buys and sells high-end jadeite, I've seen and held (and dropped, oops... luckily jadeite is tough!!!) some of the best jadeite, worth millions. I don't think I'd dare to wear stuff like that day to day though, a crack would be too much!!

And thanks for the terminology! Where do you learn about all the different colors? Is there a basic guide such as the 4Cs of diamonds? Information about jadeite is all over the place, I can't really find a good library of the basics.

Diwali looks really fun, I was in Singapore a few months ago for work and it was such a variety of people! Everyone spoke at least 3 languages, haha. Wonderful photo, the backdrop is so fun and your bangle is really quite yummy looking!


----------



## udalrike

Hello everbody! Still enjoy seeing all the beautiful jade!!!!


----------



## udalrike

Two dragon bangles:


----------



## udalrike

Other side:


----------



## udalrike

And left arm:


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

mewt said:


> Thanks for your answers! So either completely circular or oval bangles can both be 'princess' bangles? Princess only refers to the shape of the tube part?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another pic of the cat pendant, is it possible to tell if it's jadeite or nephrite here? I'm pretty sure it's all natural, although I can't say for the quality. It was a gift, so probably rude to ask right? Haha~ I thought nephrite was the waxy kind, but then google says even experts have a tough time telling between some nephrite vs jadeite so I don't know then...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! And cool, my FI is also from HK! In fact he buys and sells high-end jadeite, I've seen and held (and dropped, oops... luckily jadeite is tough!!!) some of the best jadeite, worth millions. I don't think I'd dare to wear stuff like that day to day though, a crack would be too much!!
> 
> And thanks for the terminology! Where do you learn about all the different colors? Is there a basic guide such as the 4Cs of diamonds? Information about jadeite is all over the place, I can't really find a good library of the basics.
> 
> Diwali looks really fun, I was in Singapore a few months ago for work and it was such a variety of people! Everyone spoke at least 3 languages, haha. Wonderful photo, the backdrop is so fun and your bangle is really quite yummy looking!



Yes princess bangles can be round or oval shape although a princess oval is not very common. 
Bernie mentioned in her post that your cat pendant looks to be "old mine deep green" so jadiete 
I would trust Bernie's opinion  It's a beautiful and unique pendant - so nice that your Father in law gave this to you.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Hello everbody! Still enjoy seeing all the beautiful jade!!!!


Hi Uli - you're making up for lost time sharing your many beauties!!


----------



## berniechocolate

mewt said:


> Thanks for your answers! So either completely circular or oval bangles can both be 'princess' bangles? Princess only refers to the shape of the tube part?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another pic of the cat pendant, is it possible to tell if it's jadeite or nephrite here? I'm pretty sure it's all natural, although I can't say for the quality. It was a gift, so probably rude to ask right? Haha~ I thought nephrite was the waxy kind, but then google says even experts have a tough time telling between some nephrite vs jadeite so I don't know then...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! And cool, my FI is also from HK! In fact he buys and sells high-end jadeite, I've seen and held (and dropped, oops... luckily jadeite is tough!!!) some of the best jadeite, worth millions. I don't think I'd dare to wear stuff like that day to day though, a crack would be too much!!
> 
> And thanks for the terminology! Where do you learn about all the different colors? Is there a basic guide such as the 4Cs of diamonds? Information about jadeite is all over the place, I can't really find a good library of the basics.
> 
> Diwali looks really fun, I was in Singapore a few months ago for work and it was such a variety of people! Everyone spoke at least 3 languages, haha. Wonderful photo, the backdrop is so fun and your bangle is really quite yummy looking!



Usually jadeite , when shine with a light has a typical consistency that's very different from jadeite . I m not quite sure how to explain it . But from the pictures you have given , and the popularity of jadeite , more so then nephrite with Hong kongers . I m risking a guess its very likely to be jadeite as my mother in law has a couple of  old mine items , certied by hk labs very close to what it looks like in your kitty  pendant pictures. Why dont you get it  certified by a lab  , it is definitely worth getting a cert , if u are curious

Though i dont think its actually  rude to ask whether its jadeite or nephrite . Both are jade by the way , and the only two materials in the world to be considered jade . very cool piece !


----------



## BreadnGem

Lovely jade, everyone! 

Mewt - your cat pendant is quite stunning. It's also a very refreshing twist from the usual ruyi, pixiu, dragon, vegetables/fruits type of jade pendants [emoji4]

Here are 2 bangles that i wore in recent days. An icy variety orange & pink lavender oval bangle and an icy white princess bangle.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BreadnGem said:


> Lovely jade, everyone!
> 
> Mewt - your cat pendant is quite stunning. It's also a very refreshing twist from the usual ruyi, pixiu, dragon, vegetables/fruits type of jade pendants [emoji4]
> 
> Here are 2 bangles that i wore in recent days. An icy variety orange & pink lavender oval bangle and an icy white princess bangle.
> 
> View attachment 3854600
> View attachment 3854601



They are both so beautiful. Your pale pink bangle with orange bits is so sweet and unique - I don't see floating orange bits too often  And the icy princess fit you perfectly. So pretty!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Today’s bangle and my little rose cut diamond ring that I picked up today. I hope everyone is having a good night [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Today’s bangle and my little rose cut diamond ring that I picked up today. I hope everyone is having a good night [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3855037


I love it C Rose - looks great on you! I like how you paired the ring with a “ strong” looking bangle.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> I love it C Rose - looks great on you! I like how you paired the ring with a “ strong” looking bangle.



Thanks so much 2BJM, this is one of my favorite bangles [emoji4] I have been looking for a simple halo rose cut diamond ring for quite some time. I was so happy to finally fine one [emoji5]


----------



## LunaDoo

udalrike said:


> And left arm:


Uli, you are a Swatch lover, too! I've collected them since the first year they came out.


----------



## BreadnGem

2boys_jademommy said:


> They are both so beautiful. Your pale pink bangle with orange bits is so sweet and unique - I don't see floating orange bits too often  And the icy princess fit you perfectly. So pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, 2 boys!
LunaDoo, this is my first swatch ever....   I bought it because of the design.
BnG, wonderful bangles! I admire especially the first one which reminds me of Bernie´s great bangle...


----------



## BreadnGem

udalrike said:


> Thank you, 2 boys!
> LunaDoo, this is my first swatch ever....   I bought it because of the design.
> BnG, wonderful bangles! I admire especially the first one which reminds me of Bernie´s great bangle...



Thanks Uli!


----------



## BreadnGem

Ladies, I have a question which I suppose might have been asked here before but I can't recall the replies, so do indulge me....

If you can only have one or two (if you are wearing a bangle on each wrist) bangles that you will leave on permanently, which bangle(s) will you choose? 

It could be from your current collection or even a dream bangle (if none of your current ones fit the bill).


----------



## Junkenpo

BreadnGem said:


> Ladies, I have a question which I suppose might have been asked here before but I can't recall the replies, so do indulge me....
> 
> If you can only have one or two (if you are wearing a bangle on each wrist) bangles that you will leave on permanently, which bangle(s) will you choose?
> 
> It could be from your current collection or even a dream bangle (if none of your current ones fit the bill).



This is always a fun question to answer. ... and I'm super forgetful, so I'm interested in other pf'rs answers, too.  

I have one that I've had on permanently for almost 3 years now.  Smoke went on late 2014 and hasn't come off since.  I've had thoughts about taking her off  this last month, but haven't gone through with it.   I haven't had an urge to put on and leave on anything on the left... though I'm thinking about trying to put on Iroh when I'm 60 and leave her on.  I'll probably sell or gift away my other bangles then.  I've got about 20 years to change/make up my mind. haha

Smoke






Iroh repost


----------



## Silver Mom

BreadnGem said:


> Ladies, I have a question which I suppose might have been asked here before but I can't recall the replies, so do indulge me....
> 
> If you can only have one or two (if you are wearing a bangle on each wrist) bangles that you will leave on permanently, which bangle(s) will you choose?
> 
> It could be from your current collection or even a dream bangle (if none of your current ones fit the bill).


BnG, If I could only leave on one Bangle it would be my Green one.  I totally love that one.  The reason why I don't wear it 24/7 is because I would be so afraid of cracking it. That would be terrifying.  LOL


----------



## fanofjadeite

got these for a friend and his wife  i'm so tempted to keep the brown one for myself


----------



## udalrike

Great gifts, Fano!
BnG, I am not really able to choose at the moment.... Maybe these two I wear on my right arm at the moment:


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

Left arm:


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> got these for a friend and his wife  i'm so tempted to keep the brown one for myself
> View attachment 3856366
> View attachment 3856367



I’d be tempted to keep the reddish brown pendant too!
I’m sure your friends will love these thoughtful gifts Fan.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BreadnGem said:


> Ladies, I have a question which I suppose might have been asked here before but I can't recall the replies, so do indulge me....
> 
> If you can only have one or two (if you are wearing a bangle on each wrist) bangles that you will leave on permanently, which bangle(s) will you choose?
> 
> It could be from your current collection or even a dream bangle (if none of your current ones fit the bill).



Great question BnG but a tough one too...
I’ve worn this green princess for several years now on the left - never taking it off since my kids and husband got it for me but I can’t say for certain it’s a permanent bangle. One thing I do know is that I can never wear a bangle that I can’t somewhat easily remove. It freaks me out! Pictures of my left wrist and right wrist today at work.


----------



## BreadnGem

Junkenpo - Smoke is very pretty. I can imagine it is a pleasure to have her on your wrist all the time. I remember Iroh too, and yes, you still have a long time to decide, lol.

Silver Mom - you have so many beauties. Your green bangle is amazingly vivid in color. 

Uli - the carved bangle and bracelet are very interesting indeed!

2Boys - it is very nice to have a sentimental piece from your husband and sons. That makes it so much more precious. I love the icy lavender on your right wrist. I know what you mean about not being able to remove a bangle though! 

Personally, I have a hard time deciding myself. I think perhaps the white icy princess and something else. Maybe a lavender? But I am terribly fickle and I get bored easily so I don't know if I can stick with the same bangle all the time [emoji13]. 

This is what I'm wearing today, btw. Lavender princess


----------



## udalrike

BnG, your lavender bangle is SUCH a beauty!!!!!!!!!
And love your lavender bangle too, 2boys!
I really don´t need another jade bangle right now, but if a nice and affordable lavender one would come my way......


----------



## udalrike

I bought an old Chinese coin from 1875 and an old Japanese coin from 1920 and wear them this way:


----------



## udalrike

Today I might switch to one of my wonderful jade pendants from Piccolinagems.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> I bought an old Chinese coin from 1875 and an old Japanese coin from 1920 and wear them this way:



I love how you took something that is old and made it modern and chic! You have a lovely smile Uli


----------



## Silver Mom

fanofjadeite said:


> got these for a friend and his wife  i'm so tempted to keep the brown one for myself
> View attachment 3856366
> View attachment 3856367


I would keep the brown one myself it is beautiful.


----------



## Silver Mom

BreadnGem said:


> Junkenpo - Smoke is very pretty. I can imagine it is a pleasure to have her on your wrist all the time. I remember Iroh too, and yes, you still have a long time to decide, lol.
> 
> Silver Mom - you have so many beauties. Your green bangle is amazingly vivid in color.
> 
> Uli - the carved bangle and bracelet are very interesting indeed!
> 
> 2Boys - it is very nice to have a sentimental piece from your husband and sons. That makes it so much more precious. I love the icy lavender on your right wrist. I know what you mean about not being able to remove a bangle though!
> 
> Personally, I have a hard time deciding myself. I think perhaps the white icy princess and something else. Maybe a lavender? But I am terribly fickle and I get bored easily so I don't know if I can stick with the same bangle all the time [emoji13].
> 
> This is what I'm wearing today, btw. Lavender princess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3856461


This lavender princess is to die for.  Gorgeous!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> I bought an old Chinese coin from 1875 and an old Japanese coin from 1920 and wear them this way:



This is TDF! I bought a gold pendant similar to this that I wear all the time now. I love coins as pendants. I wonder what the symbols mean?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I really enjoy seeing all this gorgeous jade! I’m still wearing lemonade mostly. I hope everyone is enjoying their day [emoji5]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> I really enjoy seeing all this gorgeous jade! I’m still wearing lemonade mostly. I hope everyone is enjoying their day [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3857729


Lemonade looks more like the perfect pale blue sky in this photo on my phone anyway. It’s so pretty!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

A real chameleon this lavender is. Random pics taken today. Kids had a day off school so hubby and I took a vacation day to be with them. Wanted also to show the side with the honey spots which I have grown to love.


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> A real chameleon this lavender is. Random pics taken today. Kids had a day off school so hubby and I took a vacation day to be with them. Wanted also to show the side with the honey spots which I have grown to love.
> 
> View attachment 3857815
> View attachment 3857817
> View attachment 3857818
> View attachment 3857820


Love the first picture of this beauty.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Lemonade looks more like the perfect pale blue sky in this photo on my phone anyway. It’s so pretty!



Thanks 2BJM! It looks like that in natural light. It’s amazing how Jade can change in different lighting [emoji4] Thanks so much for your kindness, you are always so nice and helpful [emoji5]


----------



## udalrike

Such pretty bangles, C Rose and 2 boys!!!!!


----------



## udalrike

I bought this bangle because I liked it. The seller says that is is nephrite which I don´t believe.
It was only 50 Euros. What do you think?
What kind of stone could it be? I doubt that it is dyed as the other half is white but of course I am not sure.
Your opinion?


----------



## udalrike

C Rose, you are right, 2boys is a VERY kind woman!!!


----------



## crosso

udalrike said:


> I bought this bangle because I liked it. The seller says that is is nephrite which I don´t believe.
> It was only 50 Euros. What do you think?
> What kind of stone could it be? I doubt that it is dyed as the other half is white but of course I am not sure.
> Your opinion?


Hi Uli! I think it may be calcite. I have a blue bangle with similar texture and color that is calcite and was inexpensive.


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, Crosso! Do you think that it is dyed?
Can you show yours?


----------



## crosso

udalrike said:


> Thanks, Crosso! Do you think that it is dyed?
> Can you show yours?


No, I do not think it is dyed. Here is mine and a pic of the rough stone.


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Crosso!
Do you wear it sometimes? I read that the natural blue color of calcite fades away after a few months in daylight.
Have you had a similar experience?


----------



## Junkenpo

hi jadies!  lovely stones!   

Uli and crosso, calcite looks like a neat stone.  Looks like specific gravity is lighter than jadeite and nephrite... how does it feel to wear?


----------



## Junkenpo

And here was my stack from the other day.... my 3 smaller princesses and a beaded bracelet.  Stacking these is less stressful because they are lighter and don't feel like they are slamming into each other.  Lookit the li'l bat on the carved lavender! So cute.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> C Rose, you are right, 2boys is a VERY kind woman!!!



Uli and C Rose you are too sweet! [emoji8] Love you both and all the Jadies here. This is my favourite forum ever. [emoji3]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> I bought this bangle because I liked it. The seller says that is is nephrite which I don´t believe.
> It was only 50 Euros. What do you think?
> What kind of stone could it be? I doubt that it is dyed as the other half is white but of course I am not sure.
> Your opinion?



This looks lovely Uli! I really like the soft blue clouds and reading Crosso’s post I think it probably is calcite. [emoji4] Please post mod pics when it arrives and let us know how it compares to jadeite and nephrite.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> No, I do not think it is dyed. Here is mine and a pic of the rough stone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3858223
> View attachment 3858224



It’s beautiful Crosso  [emoji7] Did you get this custom made from that raw stone?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> And here was my stack from the other day.... my 3 smaller princesses and a beaded bracelet.  Stacking these is less stressful because they are lighter and don't feel like they are slamming into each other.  Lookit the li'l bat on the carved lavender! So cute.



The beads just pop against the softer coloured bangles! [emoji7]


----------



## Simplyput

Hi ladies,

Been a while. Are either of these jade? Thank you in advance


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Uli and C Rose you are too sweet! [emoji8] Love you both and all the Jadies here. This is my favourite forum ever. [emoji3]



Thanks so much 2BJM! You have the biggest heart and we love you too [emoji4] It’s always a pleasure coming to this forum. I have learned so much here [emoji5]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Simplyput said:


> View attachment 3858567
> View attachment 3858568
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Been a while. Are either of these jade? Thank you in advance



Hi Simplyput! I don’t think the heart pendant is jade and if it is it may be treated. I could be wrong but honestly feel it’s not jade as the lustre / grain is “off” and the colour is too uniform. I’m not as certain about the other pendant so I won’t comment. Was it sold as jade to you?


----------



## Simplyput

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Simplyput! I don’t think the heart pendant is jade and if it is it may be treated. I could be wrong but honestly feel it’s not jade as the lustre / grain is “off” and the colour is too uniform. I’m not as certain about the other pendant so I won’t comment. Was it sold as jade to you?


Thank you. The earrings were sold to me this morning as jade. If they were not it is okay. I paid four USD at the flea market and the pendant I paid less a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Simplyput said:


> Thank you. The earrings were sold to me this morning as jade. If they were not it is okay. I paid four USD at the flea market and the pendant I paid less a couple of weeks ago.


Oops yes I meant earrings lol! Let us know what you think when you receive them. It’s possible it is jade - I can’t tell for sure and if it is jade what an awesome deal


----------



## Simplyput

2boys_jademommy said:


> Let us know what you think when you receive them.



I have them in my possession. I got them this morning. Another shopper blurted out to the vendor that they were jade, so that is why he upped the price on me. He overheard him. I have got 14k gold earrings and necklaces for $1-2 from this same vendor. I wish that other customer would have minded his own business.[emoji35]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Simplyput said:


> I have them in my possession. I got them this morning. Another shopper blurted out to the vendor that they were jade, so that is why he upped the price on me. He overheard him. I have got 14k gold earrings and necklaces for $1-2 from this same vendor. I wish that other customer would have minded his own business.[emoji35]



Lol [emoji23] ah well it’s still a great find [emoji6]. How do you feel about the earrings?


----------



## udalrike

Green day today:


----------



## udalrike




----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3859232



I’m green with envy Uli! [emoji6] Gorgeous greens. I especially love your wide nephrite bangle - that’s an Allan creation right?


----------



## crosso

udalrike said:


> Thank you, Crosso!
> Do you wear it sometimes? I read that the natural blue color of calcite fades away after a few months in daylight.
> Have you had a similar experience?


It hasn't faded that I've noticed, but I seldom wear it. To answer JKP's question, yes, it is lighter in SG and in feel. And to 2BJM, no, I found this on Etsy ready made; I just posted the raw,stone so y'all could see what it looks like. I also had an orange calcite one that was,a lovely peach color, but it broke. Be careful with this one, Uli, calcite is very brittle as compared to jade, I wouldn't stack it with anything too tough.


udalrike said:


> Thank you, Crosso!
> Do you wear it sometimes? I read that the natural blue color of calcite fades away after a few months in daylight.
> Have you had a similar experience?


----------



## crosso

Wearing 'Highlands' today [emoji5]


----------



## crosso

Junkenpo said:


> And here was my stack from the other day.... my 3 smaller princesses and a beaded bracelet.  Stacking these is less stressful because they are lighter and don't feel like they are slamming into each other.  Lookit the li'l bat on the carved lavender! So cute.


Lovely stack and especially love that lavender!


----------



## crosso

Simplyput said:


> View attachment 3858567
> View attachment 3858568
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Been a while. Are either of these jade? Thank you in advance


I think the heart is probably chrysoprase. The earrings may be agate, not sure. Both are very pretty!


----------



## crosso

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3859232


Love these two together!  Both are beautiful, but together - wowsa!


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, 2boys! Yes, the wide bangle is from Allan.
Crosso, thank you for the warning! Lovely Highlands!
Junkenpo, great stack!


----------



## deem0nessa

after years of life happening I finally can post something here besides how beautiful everyone's pieces are! I bought off ebay seller songsong0104...thank you to the girls who post here an in the jade seller rec thread....
its been so long my photobucket not putting pic here!


----------



## deem0nessa

Sorry pic not working


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

deem0nessa said:


> after years of life happening I finally can post something here besides how beautiful everyone's pieces are! I bought off ebay seller songsong0104...thank you to the girls who post here an in the jade seller rec thread....
> its been so long my photobucket not putting pic here!



Hopefully your pics will load soon - would love to see your jade deem0nessa


----------



## deem0nessa

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hopefully your pics will load soon - would love to see your jade deem0nessa


Why is the pics not loading from photobucket? Is there another place I can put pics to share here?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

I’m far 


deem0nessa said:


> Why is the pics not loading from photobucket? Is there another place I can put pics to share here?


I’m far from technical lol - I just upload pics directly from the camera roll on my phone. Also I load pics on the PurseForum site because for some reason I can’t load pictures from the PurseForum app. Good luck and in the meantime I’ll wait patiently


----------



## deem0nessa




----------



## 2boys_jademommy

deem0nessa said:


> View attachment 3860510
> View attachment 3860512



Totally worth the “wait”. It’s lovely! [emoji4] I really like the soft green colour. Is this your first bangle?


----------



## deem0nessa

2boys_jademommy said:


> Totally worth the “wait”. It’s lovely! [emoji4] I really like the soft green colour. Is this your first bangle?


yes first!!! so excited....


----------



## crosso

deem0nessa said:


> View attachment 3860510
> View attachment 3860512


Beautiful!  Congratulations!


----------



## LunaDoo

deem0nessa said:


> View attachment 3860510
> View attachment 3860512


So pretty! What are its measurements? I bet you can't stop admiring it!


----------



## udalrike

Great bangle, Deemonessa!


----------



## udalrike

Found these bangles (phosphorsiderite):
Aren´t they lovely?


----------



## deem0nessa

LunaDoo said:


> So pretty! What are its measurements? I bet you can't stop admiring it!


Thank you ! The size is 59 by 14...now I want a white one!


----------



## deem0nessa

udalrike said:


> Found these bangles (phosphorsiderite):
> Aren´t they lovely?


Wow where are they and are they expensive???


----------



## Junkenpo

deem0nessa said:


> Why is the pics not loading from photobucket? Is there another place I can put pics to share here?



I think photobucket no longer hosts images on other websites without an upgraded paid account.  I use imgur and set the upload to "only me" so it doesn't get publically posted in the imgur site.  Your bangle is beautiful Deem!


----------



## Junkenpo

wow uli!  those purple stones are pretty.


----------



## Junkenpo

I was wearing green the other day... tried to get it with light behind it... my li'l ring and nephrite beads.


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> I was wearing green the other day... tried to get it with light behind it... my li'l ring and nephrite beads.


I really love your nephrite beads.  They were my inspiration and the reason why I got mine.


----------



## udalrike

Wonderful light, wonderful jade, Junkenpo!!

The purple bangles are around 100 euros....


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> I was wearing green the other day... tried to get it with light behind it... my li'l ring and nephrite beads.



Beautiful beads and lovely translucence on your ring


----------



## berniechocolate

Hello ladies  need some opinions .  I reset a orange red parrot pendant in White gold with diamonds . 

I can't actually do without bangles but none of my yellow , honey shade mTches this shade of red orange well . 

And I have to wear a bangle ! lol it's like something is missing if I m not wearing. Bangle . 

So I think it should go with a neutral color Like black or icy . 

Which one would it be good with ? I can't ask my hubby such question else he will roll my eyes and give me that " jade loony " look again...

Opinions appreciated


----------



## udalrike

Dear Bernie, if I were you, I would choose the dark bangle. The parrot is TDF!!!!


----------



## berniechocolate

Howdy Uli ! Thanks 

I shall wear it with black than [emoji8]


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

It´s autumn in Germany. I need some colour. Wearing my beautiful pendants from piccolinagems in hoops:


----------



## berniechocolate

Lovely . Are they heavy on the ears ?


----------



## udalrike

Not at all!


----------



## udalrike

Bernie, which earrings do you wear with your jade?


----------



## udalrike

This is also a question for the others...


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> Hello ladies  need some opinions .  I reset a orange red parrot pendant in White gold with diamonds .
> 
> I can't actually do without bangles but none of my yellow , honey shade mTches this shade of red orange well .
> 
> And I have to wear a bangle ! lol it's like something is missing if I m not wearing. Bangle .
> 
> So I think it should go with a neutral color Like black or icy .
> 
> Which one would it be good with ? I can't ask my hubby such question else he will roll my eyes and give me that " jade loony " look again...
> 
> Opinions appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3861788
> View attachment 3861789
> View attachment 3861790


I like the black.  Very pretty.


----------



## berniechocolate

Uli , I wear my diamond studs .  2 Piercings done this year ! 

Thanks Silver mom [emoji8]


----------



## udalrike

View attachment 3861882


----------



## udalrike

WOW!!!! SUCH beautiful earrings, Bernie!!!!!
And I LOVE your sweet doggie!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> Hello ladies  need some opinions .  I reset a orange red parrot pendant in White gold with diamonds .
> 
> I can't actually do without bangles but none of my yellow , honey shade mTches this shade of red orange well .
> 
> And I have to wear a bangle ! lol it's like something is missing if I m not wearing. Bangle .
> 
> So I think it should go with a neutral color Like black or icy .
> 
> Which one would it be good with ? I can't ask my hubby such question else he will roll my eyes and give me that " jade loony " look again...
> 
> Opinions appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3861788
> View attachment 3861789
> View attachment 3861790



Without even seeing the jade as I read your post I thought black but actually both pairs nicely with the fire orange jade. The white would look nicer in the spring and summer and black for fall and winter. The black pairing also seems dressier. Your pieces are gorgeous Bernie [emoji7]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3861931
> View attachment 3861882


 I love the mismatched earrings Uli! Tres chic.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> Uli , I wear my diamond studs .  2 Piercings done this year !
> 
> Thanks Silver mom [emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 3861929



Your dog is adorable Bernie! I love how is is indifferent to the jade and bling lol!


----------



## berniechocolate

Thanks for the compliments Uli and jademommy . 

Yeah  the doggie doesn't care for jewelry hahahaha 

 Wearing this today as good advice for matching from you ladies .


----------



## udalrike

Great pictures, Bernie!


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, 2Boys!!!


----------



## udalrike

Do you own a dog pendant, Bernie?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> Thanks for the compliments Uli and jademommy .
> 
> Yeah  the doggie doesn't care for jewelry hahahaha
> 
> Wearing this today as good advice for matching from you ladies .
> 
> View attachment 3862490
> View attachment 3862491



Both the pendant and bangle are stunning and look amazing together Bernie - perfect Halloween colours too 
And yup, look likes your adorable dog has better things to look at than jade lol!


----------



## udalrike

The blue bangle arrived:


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> The blue bangle arrived:
> View attachment 3863596



Uli the blue looks great!! How does the calcite feel compared to jadeite and nephrite?


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, 2boys! It feels very similar to jade and I really like the colour. The seller said it was "duck´s egg colour".


----------



## berniechocolate

Thanks for the compliments Jademommy &  Uli ... 

Haha I don't have an dog pendant .  It's abit odd wearing a doggie thought as a piece of jade . 

Wow . That blue bangle looks interesting . Is calcite heavy and feels like jade .  The lake water blue is a soothing shade


----------



## fanofjadeite

my new huge donut jade pendant with carvings


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> my new huge donut jade pendant with carvings
> View attachment 3871397



It’s gogeous Fan and definitely makes a statement - it’s huge! Very pretty soft colour.


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi jadies!  Yesterday, I hauled out The Big Jade... love the soft grain on it and the melting of colors.


----------



## crosso

fanofjadeite said:


> my new huge donut jade pendant with carvings
> View attachment 3871397


It has a beautiful glow and lovely carving. Good choice, Fan!


----------



## crosso

Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies!  Yesterday, I hauled out The Big Jade... love the soft grain on it and the melting of colors.


Me too! And the cute bat, of course!


----------



## crosso

Haven't worn this one in awhile!


----------



## udalrike

Fano, beautiful pendant! I have a similar one with dragon and phoenix.
Junkenpo, wonderful bangle!
Crosso, love your pendant. Nice colour too!


----------



## udalrike

I received some beautiful jades from a friend. Will post them tomorrow.


----------



## udalrike

And my phosposiderite bangle (a kind of amazonite) came from China. I am very content with it.


----------



## udalrike

And a question: Does lavender nephrite exist? I am not sure about it.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

JKP, Crosso, Uli - GORGEOUS pieces Ladies! [emoji7]
Good question Uli - [emoji848] I don’t think there is lavender nephrite but not completely sure.


----------



## berniechocolate

This has been verified by the gemologist once.  But I didn't get a cert for it , didn't feel like paying for one . 

I m not sure if it is because it very small but it feels slightly lighter than my other bangles, but the jelly translucence I like makes me abit wary  . Roused my suspicion so got it tested again to certify it the real deal . 

Wearing now so sharing again 






Reminds me of lemon jam


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> This has been verified by the gemologist once.  But I didn't get a cert for it , didn't feel like paying for one .
> 
> I m not sure if it is because it very small but it feels slightly lighter than my other bangles, but the jelly translucence I like makes me abit wary  . Roused my suspicion so got it tested again to certify it the real deal .
> 
> Wearing now so sharing again
> View attachment 3874746
> View attachment 3874747
> View attachment 3874748
> View attachment 3874749
> 
> 
> Reminds me of lemon jam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3874750



It’s deliciuosly gorgeous Bernie and I’m glad it checked out This is such a modern cut for a jade bangle and pairs nicely with that bling!


----------



## berniechocolate

2boys_jademommy said:


> It’s deliciuosly gorgeous Bernie and I’m glad it checked out This is such a modern cut for a jade bangle and pairs nicely with that bling!



I felt like abit of moron after they announced it was untreated lol

I said "Uh actually you have actually verbally verified it ... but I feel really "if-y" because it seems abit light  " 

I think he look like he was going to roll his eyes [emoji40][emoji23]

 Thanks Jademommy


----------



## Junkenpo

berniechocolate said:


> This has been verified by the gemologist once.  But I didn't get a cert for it , didn't feel like paying for one .
> 
> I m not sure if it is because it very small but it feels slightly lighter than my other bangles, but the jelly translucence I like makes me abit wary  . Roused my suspicion so got it tested again to certify it the real deal .
> 
> Wearing now so sharing again



So beautiful!  Glad the results show you can wear it with a clear mind.  I see that's it is a 51!  I'm envious... I love the color and the shape!


----------



## berniechocolate

Junkenpo said:


> So beautiful!  Glad the results show you can wear it with a clear mind.  I see that's it is a 51!  I'm envious... I love the color and the shape!



Thanks . The yellow bits in this reminds me of the carved one that you were going to reserve for wearing when you get older [emoji1] . I dunno how u can wait that long though [emoji16] . 

Yes it is very comfy ... but as I have got really small hands even 51 feels and look better on the right .  Harder to get it on though ...

Do you ladies try to wear your bangles on both hands .  Now that I have tried . I really like it on the right . Harder to get on , though .


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> Thanks . The yellow bits in this reminds me of the carved one that you were going to reserve for wearing when you get older [emoji1] . I dunno how u can wait that long though [emoji16] .
> 
> Yes it is very comfy ... but as I have got really small hands even 51 feels and look better on the right .  Harder to get it on though ...
> 
> Do you ladies try to wear your bangles on both hands .  Now that I have tried . I really like it on the right . Harder to get on , though .


I have small hands too and 51 mm is probably a perfect fit for me as it goes on easily with soap. On my left I can wear 50mm with soap. I swap bangles on my right only.


----------



## Junkenpo

berniechocolate said:


> Thanks . The yellow bits in this reminds me of the carved one that you were going to reserve for wearing when you get older [emoji1] . I dunno how u can wait that long though [emoji16] .
> 
> Yes it is very comfy ... but as I have got really small hands even 51 feels and look better on the right .  Harder to get it on though ...
> 
> Do you ladies try to wear your bangles on both hands .  Now that I have tried . I really like it on the right . Harder to get on , though .



I think yours is more even in color and more translucent.... though I love carved bangles so much!  My Iroh is too small for me to try to swap out.....48.5, so that's one reason I'm waiting.  I think once it goes on, it would be super hard to get off.  If it was a 51, I'd wear it very often.    I do wear bangles on both wrists.... I rarely stack on the right, though since Smoke is on permanently.   



2boys_jademommy said:


> I have small hands too and 51 mm is probably a perfect fit for me as it goes on easily with soap. On my left I can wear 50mm with soap. I swap bangles on my right only.



I'm similar.  51 is ideal comfort for me on the left... Smoke is 52.2 and very comfortable on the right, but felt just a bit big on the left.


----------



## udalrike

Beautiful yellow bangle, Bernie! Just WOW!!!!



I took the plunge and bought this lavender nephrite bangle. The seller seems to be trustworthy.


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

What do you think , ladies??????
First I thought it might be dyed, now I tend to believe that this greyish kind of lavender does exist in nephrite. I could not resist this bangle.
Opinions, please.....
Even if you think it is dyed, tell me, please...


----------



## udalrike

Can´t post pictures from my smartphone these days. Have to wait...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Beautiful yellow bangle, Bernie! Just WOW!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I took the plunge and bought this lavender nephrite bangle. The seller seems to be trustworthy.


It's beautiful Uli! The colour is unique - purplish grey. I bet it will look fabulous with winter colours and warm chunky sweaters. I always think of nephrite to be cream, greens, "black", and greys and so this would be in the grey family but with a purple tinge. I honestly can not tell if this is dyed or enhanced or not. I never give my opinion unless I am very certain which has only happened a few times. 
Enjoy wearing your new carved bangle Uli!!


----------



## cdtracing

udalrike said:


> Beautiful yellow bangle, Bernie! Just WOW!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I took the plunge and bought this lavender nephrite bangle. The seller seems to be trustworthy.



I can't tell but it's a beautiful bangle.  I love the color & the carving.  It's very unusual.


----------



## berniechocolate

That's really quite unique and very U , Uli . I don't know much about nephrite but the carving looks amazing .


----------



## Junkenpo

Beautiful uli!  I love the carving of it... PM me the seller, if they ship to the US and you are comfortable sharing.  I like the gray/cream of it, with the hint of lavender.  I remember clairejune saying it was harder to dye nephrite and have it look natural...something to do with the crystalline structure differing from jadeite.  Be sure to post pics when it arrives!


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, everyone!! Can´t wait until it arrives....
Junkenpo, I pmed you.


----------



## Molly0

udalrike said:


> Beautiful yellow bangle, Bernie! Just WOW!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I took the plunge and bought this lavender nephrite bangle. The seller seems to be trustworthy.


OMG Uli!  Just gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## lvuittonaddict

Could anyone share info on these. What type, grade, etc? They belonged to my grandmother and she recently passed them on to me. Both in 14kt gold


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

lvuittonaddict said:


> Could anyone share info on these. What type, grade, etc? They belonged to my grandmother and she recently passed them on to me. Both in 14kt gold
> View attachment 3881320



Hi LVAddict - that’s so nice that grandma passed her jade to you. Makes them even more special  [emoji4] I would say the bangle looks more likely untreated to me but I am not as certain about the bracelet. They are both pretty and have a vintage vibe to them. Do you plan on wearing them?


----------



## LunaDoo

Hi Jadies! I had something shipped from China to East Coast US in an EMS epacket, and apparently it left on either 10/29 or 10/31 based on tracking (have also tracked on EMS site and used translation). USPS status has been stuck on this since then:
"*Origin Post is Preparing Shipment. 
We have received notice that the originating post is preparing to dispatch this mail piece. 
October 29, 2017, 3:12 am 
Processed Through Facility 
GUANGZHOU EMS, CHINA "*
I have never had an epacket take this long, and I'm a bit concerned that it's lost somewhere. I imagine it could already be in NY, but is in a big box of other small packages that have not been scanned yet, right? The seller said that if it does not come by 11/22, they will refund and I can repay them when the package arrives. What have been your experience with this situation? Seller says that November and December can be slower, but I received another package from them a few days ago which only took about a week.


----------



## LunaDoo

udalrike said:


> Beautiful yellow bangle, Bernie! Just WOW!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I took the plunge and bought this lavender nephrite bangle. The seller seems to be trustworthy.


Wow, Uli! It is lovely, and so flowy. Will you do a specific gravity, and examine it with a loupe in
 strong light? I'm loving the color, and quite interested to know more about lavender nephrite. I would have thought it was jadeite because of the glossy polish that it has.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

LunaDoo said:


> Hi Jadies! I had something shipped from China to East Coast US in an EMS epacket, and apparently it left on either 10/29 or 10/31 based on tracking (have also tracked on EMS site and used translation). USPS status has been stuck on this since then:
> "*Origin Post is Preparing Shipment.
> We have received notice that the originating post is preparing to dispatch this mail piece.
> October 29, 2017, 3:12 am
> Processed Through Facility
> GUANGZHOU EMS, CHINA "*
> I have never had an epacket take this long, and I'm a bit concerned that it's lost somewhere. I imagine it could already be in NY, but is in a big box of other small packages that have not been scanned yet, right? The seller said that if it does not come by 11/22, they will refund and I can repay them when the package arrives. What have been your experience with this situation? Seller says that November and December can be slower, but I received another package from them a few days ago which only took about a week.



Hey LunaDoo I have found when ordering from China the tracking can be wonky. There will be info when the shipment is picked up but then there may be no info until a day or two before package is delivered. I wouldn’t be surprised if your shipment arrives without much notification. Hope it arrives soon


----------



## Cyanide Rose

LunaDoo said:


> Hi Jadies! I had something shipped from China to East Coast US in an EMS epacket, and apparently it left on either 10/29 or 10/31 based on tracking (have also tracked on EMS site and used translation). USPS status has been stuck on this since then:
> "*Origin Post is Preparing Shipment.
> We have received notice that the originating post is preparing to dispatch this mail piece.
> October 29, 2017, 3:12 am
> Processed Through Facility
> GUANGZHOU EMS, CHINA "*
> I have never had an epacket take this long, and I'm a bit concerned that it's lost somewhere. I imagine it could already be in NY, but is in a big box of other small packages that have not been scanned yet, right? The seller said that if it does not come by 11/22, they will refund and I can repay them when the package arrives. What have been your experience with this situation? Seller says that November and December can be slower, but I received another package from them a few days ago which only took about a week.



Hi LunaDoo, I completely agree with 2B. I have had a package say the same thing for three weeks and then suddenly it’s in my mailbox. I have had a refund also, only to receive the package a week later. I have even had a recent purchase from the same seller,  arrive before my purchase from a month ago.  Shipping from China is all over the place. I hope you package reaches you soon as well [emoji4]


----------



## lvuittonaddict

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi LVAddict - that’s so nice that grandma passed her jade to you. Makes them even more special  [emoji4] I would say the bangle looks more likely untreated to me but I am not as certain about the bracelet. They are both pretty and have a vintage vibe to them. Do you plan on wearing them?



Thank you. Yes, I do plan on wearing both of them. Green is one of my favorite colors


----------



## IWHLVR

Hello Ladies!  I've enjoyed following and lurking through this lengthy thread and am now looking for some advice . . . I recently adopted from China and on a splurge bought a beautiful lavender and green bangle from the jade factory.  Yes, I know I certainly overpaid, but I am a very tall and big boned woman (5'11" and my friends joke that I have "man hands") and I had a hard time finding a bangle we could get on, even with the plastic bag and lotion, much less one I liked as much as this.  The bangle that I bought is a 62mm.  Here's the problem, I can only get it on/off with pain and bruising.  I teach swim lessons a couple times a week and I'm worried the chlorine will hurt the jade if I don't take it off, but at the same time it hurts to change it!  I would like to purchase a larger sized bangle that I could wear & change easily & reserve this one for special occasions but am having a hard time finding a reputable seller that carries this larger size, and I'm not sure how much larger to go?  63? 64?  Anyone I could reach out to?  TIA for your thoughts!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

IWHLVR said:


> Hello Ladies!  I've enjoyed following and lurking through this lengthy thread and am now looking for some advice . . . I recently adopted from China and on a splurge bought a beautiful lavender and green bangle from the jade factory.  Yes, I know I certainly overpaid, but I am a very tall and big boned woman (5'11" and my friends joke that I have "man hands") and I had a hard time finding a bangle we could get on, even with the plastic bag and lotion, much less one I liked as much as this.  The bangle that I bought is a 62mm.  Here's the problem, I can only get it on/off with pain and bruising.  I teach swim lessons a couple times a week and I'm worried the chlorine will hurt the jade if I don't take it off, but at the same time it hurts to change it!  I would like to purchase a larger sized bangle that I could wear & change easily & reserve this one for special occasions but am having a hard time finding a reputable seller that carries this larger size, and I'm not sure how much larger to go?  63? 64?  Anyone I could reach out to?  TIA for your thoughts!



Hi IWHLVR - I have read and heard that chlorine won’t affect jade that is untreated but  I totally understand that you’d want a bangle that you can put on and take off more easily. If 62 mm causes much pain and even bruising my best guess would be to go 2-3 mm bigger. I’m assuming you use soap or lotion when putting on your 62mm bangle. If so then again probably 64-65 mm is good but if you didn’t use soap then definitely give that a try because it makes a big difference. Good luck


----------



## IWHLVR

Thankyou 2boys_jademommy!  I had just assumed that chlorine would be bad since I thought it would get into the jade . . . this is not treated so it should be fine then . . . but yes, would like to be able to take one off.  
Yes, I tried both soap and lotion, I found that better than the plastic bag option but still have pain and bruising.  I've looked a little for a larger size but they seem to be hard to come by . . . Guess I get to enjoy the hunt for now!


----------



## Laneige

Hi guys. Didn't know there's a jade thread in pf!
I'm now looking for jade bangle too. Prices seem to be very high here n sizes limited. Does anyone have reliable sellers to recommend? Looking for jadelite A grade
Thanks!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

IWHLVR said:


> Thankyou 2boys_jademommy!  I had just assumed that chlorine would be bad since I thought it would get into the jade . . . this is not treated so it should be fine then . . . but yes, would like to be able to take one off.
> Yes, I tried both soap and lotion, I found that better than the plastic bag option but still have pain and bruising.  I've looked a little for a larger size but they seem to be hard to come by . . . Guess I get to enjoy the hunt for now!


Enjoy the hunt indeed and good luck!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Laneige said:


> Hi guys. Didn't know there's a jade thread in pf!
> I'm now looking for jade bangle too. Prices seem to be very high here n sizes limited. Does anyone have reliable sellers to recommend? Looking for jadelite A grade
> Thanks!


Hi Laneige there is a reputable jade sellers thread in the Purse forum where you can get a lot of info Happy shopping and please share pics if you find anything


----------



## LunaDoo

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi LunaDoo, I completely agree with 2B. I have had a package say the same thing for three weeks and then suddenly it’s in my mailbox. I have had a refund also, only to receive the package a week later. I have even had a recent purchase from the same seller,  arrive before my purchase from a month ago.  Shipping from China is all over the place. I hope you package reaches you soon as well [emoji4]


Thanks, both of you! I know in "real life" that 3 weeks with no results from overseas is not that long, but everything else I've gotten has been so quick-- about 7-8 days! Actually, I think that when I got something from Malaysia, it took close to a month (and no tracking) but they don't have the deal that EMS China has with the US for shipping. Sigh. It's so hard not to know where it is right now!


----------



## Junkenpo

IWHLVR said:


> Hi guys. Didn't know there's a jade thread in pf!
> I'm now looking for jade bangle too. Prices seem to be very high here n sizes limited. Does anyone have reliable sellers to recommend? Looking for jadelite A grade
> Thanks!



I keep the link for all jade related threads in my signature... here's the link to the jade seller's thread.  In the US, jade is usually pricey... in the US, Mason-Kay and Gump's are reliable.... otherwise it can vary.   A grade jadeite can be had for very inexpensive prices, if you don't mind opaque and/or big grains... but yeah, outside of the asian market, you will likely pay more for color/translucence.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Got this in the mail yesterday, still looking for a nice yellow gold setting. I hope everyone had a great weekend [emoji5]


----------



## Junkenpo

IWHLVR said:


> Thankyou 2boys_jademommy!  I had just assumed that chlorine would be bad since I thought it would get into the jade . . . this is not treated so it should be fine then . . . but yes, would like to be able to take one off.
> Yes, I tried both soap and lotion, I found that better than the plastic bag option but still have pain and bruising.  I've looked a little for a larger size but they seem to be hard to come by . . . Guess I get to enjoy the hunt for now!



Hello!  I swear I thought I typed up a response to this, but I don't see it anywhere...   I take my DS to our public pools a couple times a month and more often in the summer.  I've had a grade A bangle on my right wrist that hasn't been off since Dec of 2014 and it looks just the same: no color, clarity, translucence change.   I swap out the left, but each of my bangles have been in chlorine pools and at the beach, no problems.   If you're not sure of your size, I'd recommend buying cheap and not worrying about grade/quality until you figure out your comfy size.   A quick search like "64mm jade bangle" on ebay pulls up lots of hits, though most of them do look treated or not actually jadeite/nephrite.  You can either keep them for fun, or gift them away or resell them.  Otherwise, be sure the seller has a good return policy.  An alternate might be finding a hinged bangle or finding someone to break/hinge a custom bangle for you, or to make a bangle in your size once you decide on a size/shape that works best for you.

The width of the bangles and D vs. princess styles make a difference in comfort for on/off, too.  For me, I really like 10-11mm width princesses and the weight that goes with it, and I also like 7mm slim princesses, but the 8-9mm just don't do it for me.  I prefer wider D shapes, 15-16mm or wider, but I also like lower profiles 4-5mm thickness as I tend to knock them less when doing desk work.  I also am willing to sacrifice  a well-fit for a prettily carved bangle in an interesting color.


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, LunaDoo! Don´t know yet....


----------



## udalrike

CR, love BOTH rings!!!


----------



## udalrike

A friend sent me some great gifts, among them this wonderful green jade bangle:


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Got this in the mail yesterday, still looking for a nice yellow gold setting. I hope everyone had a great weekend [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3884911


I love it C Rose it’s like a block of emerald green ice Your gemstone ring is pretty too! Are they uncut sapphire and amethyst?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> A friend sent me some great gifts, among them this wonderful green jade bangle:
> View attachment 3885097


It’s lovely Uli That’s so nice of your friend - they obviously know you well Mod shot when you have time please!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> CR, love BOTH rings!!!





2boys_jademommy said:


> I love it C Rose it’s like a block of emerald green ice Your gemstone ring is pretty too! Are they uncut sapphire and amethyst?



Thank you so much Uli! [emoji4]

Thanks so much 2BJM! It’s lapis and amethyst. One of the few pieces my DH purchased for me [emoji5]


----------



## berniechocolate

Yellow icy Grade A yellow peach pendant . New purchase .


----------



## berniechocolate

Cyanide Rose said:


> Got this in the mail yesterday, still looking for a nice yellow gold setting. I hope everyone had a great weekend [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3884911



The vivid green looks good with your skin tone and translucence is mesmerizing .  

Will U be resetting this ?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

berniechocolate said:


> The vivid green looks good with your skin tone and translucence is mesmerizing .
> 
> Will U be resetting this ?



Thanks so much berniechocolate [emoji4] I absolutely will,  as soon as a find a setting with diamonds I like. I may have to have one made for it though. 

I love your pendant! The color combination is amazing [emoji5]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> View attachment 3888341
> View attachment 3888342
> View attachment 3888343
> 
> 
> Yellow icy Grade A yellow peach pendant . New purchase .



It's absolutely beautiful Bernie and looks stunning together with your marmalade bangle. I love how the colours softly blend into each other with some darker green flecks floating around.


----------



## camalie

My mum just got back from China with this for me. So beautiful!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

camalie said:


> My mum just got back from China with this for me. So beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3888439


Ooh very pretty! Reminds me a little of Bernie’s gorgeous marmalade kiwi bangle
Looks great on you Camalie!


----------



## berniechocolate

2boys_jademommy said:


> It's absolutely beautiful Bernie and looks stunning together with your marmalade bangle. I love how the colours softly blend into each other with some darker green flecks floating around.





Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks so much berniechocolate [emoji4] I absolutely will,  as soon as a find a setting with diamonds I like. I may have to have one made for it though.
> 
> I love your pendant! The color combination is amazing [emoji5]



Thanks ladies I m quite happy too been looking for a pendant to match marmalade bangle . Finally found a good match . Lol many times If the color or variety is similar , it be carved into something I m not too crazy about .  So the peach made my day ! 

Cyanide Rose will it be very $$$ to set into diamonds . I love how some bling will glam jade up by notches though on its own the green and lively translucence already very winsome on its own ! Be sure to show us the final product .


----------



## berniechocolate

camalie said:


> My mum just got back from China with this for me. So beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3888439



This is so beautiful .  I love yellows .   They really brighten up any outfit . Your mom has great taste picking this out for u [emoji3]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

berniechocolate said:


> Thanks ladies I m quite happy too been looking for a pendant to match marmalade bangle . Finally found a good match . Lol many times If the color or variety is similar , it be carved into something I m not too crazy about .  So the peach made my day !
> 
> Cyanide Rose will it be very $$$ to set into diamonds . I love how some bling will glam jade up by notches though on its own the green and lively translucence already very winsome on its own ! Be sure to show us the final product .



Your so welcome [emoji4] That’s a good point berniechocolate, I will definitely have to think about adding the diamond, because you are right. The cab is pretty on its own. I will definitely post mod shots, once I get it set [emoji5]


----------



## camalie

2boys_jademommy said:


> Ooh very pretty! Reminds me a little of Bernie’s gorgeous marmalade kiwi bangle
> Looks great on you Camalie!





berniechocolate said:


> This is so beautiful .  I love yellows .   They really brighten up any outfit . Your mom has great taste picking this out for u [emoji3]



Thank you! It’s just such a stunning piece


----------



## fanofjadeite

my new sugilite bangle with my permanent yellow jade bangle


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Dark green maw sit sit bangle and match cab. Have a great day Jadies [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> my new sugilite bangle with my permanent yellow jade bangle
> View attachment 3891600


The colour on your new bangle is intense! So vivid and pretty and I love your yellow jade bangle. All these yellow lovelies make me want one too


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Dark green maw sit sit bangle and match cab. Have a great day Jadies [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3891626
> View attachment 3891627


 You have a fantastic day too C Rose!! Your deep green bangle is a beauty Will you be setting the cab? It would make a striking statement ring or a pretty pendant to go with your bangle....


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> You have a fantastic day too C Rose!! Your deep green bangle is a beauty Will you be setting the cab? It would make a striking statement ring or a pretty pendant to go with your bangle....



A pendant is a great idea [emoji4] I would like to set it, but there is s bit of a line. I need to stop collecting cabs and pendants, I really, really do.  LOL [emoji5]


----------



## berniechocolate

fanofjadeite said:


> my new sugilite bangle with my permanent yellow jade bangle
> View attachment 3891600



Haven’t seen you post in awhile .  

It’s chilly at most part of the world , and warm colors like yellow or russet orange  jadeite really brightens up any fall colors  nice stack !


----------



## berniechocolate

Cyanide Rose said:


> Dark green maw sit sit bangle and match cab. Have a great day Jadies [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3891626
> View attachment 3891627



I understand [emoji16] 

I have this impetuous side that if I see jade I like . I be like “TAKE ‘My $$$$$$$$ “. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

They look a Deep green here.  Are they lighter in the sunlight ?  What did you score this treasures it’s not very often to find maw sit sit by sellers


----------



## Cyanide Rose

berniechocolate said:


> I understand [emoji16]
> 
> I have this impetuous side that if I see jade I like . I be like “TAKE ‘My $$$$$$$$ “. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> They look a Deep green here.  Are they lighter in the sunlight ?  What did you score this treasures it’s not very often to find maw sit sit by sellers



Thanks berniechocolate [emoji5] LOL, I have that same problem [emoji6]

They are deep green and are the same in sunlight. I missed out on a vintage maw sit sit bangle before, thinking I could find one new. So I was happy that I stumbled upon this one. 

I actually purchased it as jade, from a really nice lady that inherited some really beautiful pieces from her MIL. The bangles were all too big for her, so I purchased this one. One of my friends saw it and thought it was maw sit sit, so I took it to a Jade dealer that confirmed it as maw sit sit. I purchased quite a few maw sit sit cabs about eight months ago and this one matched well [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> A pendant is a great idea [emoji4] I would like to set it, but there is s bit of a line. I need to stop collecting cabs and pendants, I really, really do.  LOL [emoji5]



Lol I hear you on the no more jade but in this case you’re not collecting more - you’re just decorating your cab  You can always save it for later to make into something special


----------



## berniechocolate

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks berniechocolate [emoji5] LOL, I have that same problem [emoji6]
> 
> They are deep green and are the same in sunlight. I missed out on a vintage maw sit sit bangle before, thinking I could find one new. So I was happy that I stumbled upon this one.
> 
> I actually purchased it as jade, from a really nice lady that inherited some really beautiful pieces from her MIL. The bangles were all too big for her, so I purchased this one. One of my friends saw it and thought it was maw sit sit, so I took it to a Jade dealer that confirmed it as maw sit sit. I purchased quite a few maw sit sit cabs about eight months ago and this one matched well [emoji4]



Can the line on the cab be felt and us both sides of the cab convex ( protruding in surface ) you can use the better side to face up as long as it isn’t concave . 

How’s the shine / weight  of maw sit sit compared to Jadeite ?  We see a lot of jade in the jewelry In the market , but rarely maw maw sit .  It’s blackness reminds me of another type of jadeite , also extremely black . Called omphacite . Shines green when light passes through the dense black to naked eyes .


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Lol I hear you on the no more jade but in this case you’re not collecting more - you’re just decorating your cab  You can always save it for later to make into something special



LOL, I check and the decorations for cabs [emoji6] aren’t as expensive as for rings. Just deciding on white gold or yellow gold now [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> LOL, I check and the decorations for cabs [emoji6] aren’t as expensive as for rings. Just deciding on white gold or yellow gold now [emoji4]



Both would look great but I think yellow gold would look even better because the green is so dark it’s almost black and I love the combination of black jade and yellow gold. Do you tend to wear more white or yellow gold?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

berniechocolate said:


> Can the line on the cab be felt and us both sides of the cab convex ( protruding in surface ) you can use the better side to face up as long as it isn’t concave .
> 
> How’s the shine / weight  of maw sit sit compared to Jadeite ?  We see a lot of jade in the jewelry In the market , but rarely maw maw sit .  It’s blackness reminds me of another type of jadeite , also extremely black . Called omphacite . Shines green when light passes through the dense black to naked eyes .



Im sorry, I meant that I have some cabs in-line to set first, before the maw sit sit cab. It’s in great condition [emoji4]

The weight compared to a jade bangle about the same size is a bit less but the shine is pretty nice. It’s more opaque in my opinion.  

I love omphacite and I’m still looking for a nice one. I have a really dark green jadeite cab that is a pretty green in the light. I’ll add a picture below. It’s a vendor photo since it’s so dark now. The other picture is of three cabs that I’m looking for settings for now [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

The three cabs that I want to set first, although I do wear the top one quite often in its current setting [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Both would look great but I think yellow gold would look even better because the green is so dark it’s almost black and I love the combination of black jade and yellow gold. Do you tend to wear more white or yellow gold?



I must say, I’m a huge fan of yellow gold, especially in a higher carat. I think you helped me choose [emoji4]


----------



## LunaDoo

My beautiful little visitor! My husband discovered him while raking leaves and knew that I would love him.


----------



## berniechocolate

LunaDoo said:


> My beautiful little visitor! My husband discovered him while raking leaves and knew that I would love him.



[emoji50] I thought it was a bracelet of some kind until u mentioned it . So daring , I m a coward will be screaming at creepy crawlies [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

LunaDoo said:


> My beautiful little visitor! My husband discovered him while raking leaves and knew that I would love him.



My kids would love your little friend but I would be screaming like Bernie lol! 
Beautiful stack LunaDoo. I love those sweet dots of orange in your bangle


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> The three cabs that I want to set first, although I do wear the top one quite often in its current setting [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3893164



You have a few cabs to set  They look nice in their current setting too so you could take your time designing. Please post pics when you do get them set.


----------



## LunaDoo

berniechocolate said:


> [emoji50] I thought it was a bracelet of some kind until u mentioned it . So daring , I m a coward will be screaming at creepy crawlies [emoji23][emoji23]


You would have liked him, he was so tiny and cute!


----------



## LunaDoo

Hi Jadies! I had mentioned before that I had an China EMS ePacket on the way that seemed to be delayed. So now it's been 35 days and status is "still in transit" (total days, not business days). The seller apologized for the delay, and refunded me with a request to pay when it arrives. Do you all think that it will eventually come, or that it might it be a lost cause? ☹️ My guess is that is in a pile of packages (or stuck under a conveyor belt!) at NY ISC and has somehow not been scanned. When I called USPS, they said "that's not how it works" and said it may have never left China. However, with some Googling I found that it is considered the rush season in Nov, Dec, Jan, and I do believe that it was shipped out. I've found some other accounts of packages finally showing up months later. What do you all think?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

LunaDoo said:


> Hi Jadies! I had mentioned before that I had an China EMS ePacket on the way that seemed to be delayed. So now it's been 35 days and status is "still in transit" (total days, not business days). The seller apologized for the delay, and refunded me with a request to pay when it arrives. Do you all think that it will eventually come, or that it might it be a lost cause? ☹️ My guess is that is in a pile of packages (or stuck under a conveyor belt!) at NY ISC and has somehow not been scanned. When I called USPS, they said "that's not how it works" and said it may have never left China. However, with some Googling I found that it is considered the rush season in Nov, Dec, Jan, and I do believe that it was shipped out. I've found some other accounts of packages finally showing up months later. What do you all think?



I have faith that it’ll arrive The seller refunding your money is a good sign that they are not shady so really it’s in the hands of the 
Courier companies who are busy this time of year. It may also be stuck in customs. It will turn up I think. Good luck and let us know what happens.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

LunaDoo said:


> Hi Jadies! I had mentioned before that I had an China EMS ePacket on the way that seemed to be delayed. So now it's been 35 days and status is "still in transit" (total days, not business days). The seller apologized for the delay, and refunded me with a request to pay when it arrives. Do you all think that it will eventually come, or that it might it be a lost cause? ☹️ My guess is that is in a pile of packages (or stuck under a conveyor belt!) at NY ISC and has somehow not been scanned. When I called USPS, they said "that's not how it works" and said it may have never left China. However, with some Googling I found that it is considered the rush season in Nov, Dec, Jan, and I do believe that it was shipped out. I've found some other accounts of packages finally showing up months later. What do you all think?



I think it was shipped out to you as well. This time last year, I had a package take two months to get to me. Hopefully, it finds its way to you soon.


----------



## fanofjadeite

LunaDoo said:


> Hi Jadies! I had mentioned before that I had an China EMS ePacket on the way that seemed to be delayed. So now it's been 35 days and status is "still in transit" (total days, not business days). The seller apologized for the delay, and refunded me with a request to pay when it arrives. Do you all think that it will eventually come, or that it might it be a lost cause? ☹️ My guess is that is in a pile of packages (or stuck under a conveyor belt!) at NY ISC and has somehow not been scanned. When I called USPS, they said "that's not how it works" and said it may have never left China. However, with some Googling I found that it is considered the rush season in Nov, Dec, Jan, and I do believe that it was shipped out. I've found some other accounts of packages finally showing up months later. What do you all think?


i once had to wait more than 10 weeks before my item from china arrived. it was in transit somewhere in china for the longest time before getting to me. at least your seller was willing to refund. the seller i bought from, refused to refund and kept insisting that the item had arrived to my country, when tracking still showed in transit.


----------



## LunaDoo

fanofjadeite said:


> i once had to wait more than 10 weeks before my item from china arrived. it was in transit somewhere in china for the longest time before getting to me. at least your seller was willing to refund. the seller i bought from, refused to refund and kept insisting that the item had arrived to my country, when tracking still showed in transit.


Yes, they are a good seller! I had asked them to check on the status of the package from their side. They apologized for the delay, and promised to refund if it hadn't arrived by a certain date. I am hoping it's on the way here safely and soon. I figured that some of you had been in a similar situation.


----------



## fanofjadeite

remember the reddish brown jade bead that i was going to gift to a friend's wife? i changed my mind. i bought another similar one, so that i can make matching adjustable bracelets for me and my special someone.  and bought a carved bead for friend's wife instead.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> remember the reddish brown jade bead that i was going to gift to a friend's wife? i changed my mind. i bought another similar one, so that i can make matching adjustable bracelets for me and my special someone.  and bought a carved bead for friend's wife instead.
> View attachment 3898840
> View attachment 3898841
> View attachment 3898842


Hi Fan I don't blame you for keeping the reddish brown and green bead  The carved one you got you got your friend is pretty too and has similar colours! Please post your finished bracelets when they're done


----------



## fanofjadeite

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Fan I don't blame you for keeping the reddish brown and green bead  The carved one you got you got your friend is pretty too and has similar colours! Please post your finished bracelets when they're done


Hi, jademommy  I like the carved bead too, but decided that I cannot keep it for myself too. Otherwise, I will have to look for another bead for her, and there will be no end to it, since I will most likely want to keep it for myself again  I will definitely post pics when the matching bracelets are done.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

fanofjadeite said:


> remember the reddish brown jade bead that i was going to gift to a friend's wife? i changed my mind. i bought another similar one, so that i can make matching adjustable bracelets for me and my special someone.  and bought a carved bead for friend's wife instead.
> View attachment 3898840
> View attachment 3898841
> View attachment 3898842



Love these beads! I didn’t have time to post earlier, but I think they are gorgeous! I just received my reddish brown beaded bracelet in the mail and the oblong bicolor beads would be perfect to hang from it, kinda like tassels. Nice find fano [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Hetian bangle I have been wearing since I received it a week ago. I love the smooth buttery feel. I hope everyone is have a great day [emoji4] Sorry, app is acting strange with pictures.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hetian bangle I have been wearing since I received it a week ago. I love the smooth buttery feel. I hope everyone is have a great day [emoji4] Sorry, app is acting strange with pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3900237
> View attachment 3900239



It’s gorgeous C Rose! [emoji7] It even looks buttery [emoji6] I only have one nephrite bangle and I agree the texture is softer and butter really is the perfect way to describe it. Congrats on another fabulous find [emoji4] Beautiful ring too!!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> It’s gorgeous C Rose! [emoji7] It even looks buttery [emoji6] I only have one nephrite bangle and I agree the texture is softer and butter really is the perfect way to describe it. Congrats on another fabulous find [emoji4] Beautiful ring too!!



Thanks so much 2BJM [emoji4] I have a dark green one with black in it. It was my very first ever Jade piece,  but I really wanted one this color. Hopefully this doesn’t start a new obsession lol. Thanks for the kinds words about my jewelry, it’s hard to get nice fire shots of diamonds, so I had to share [emoji6] 

Is your black everyday bangle nephrite?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks so much 2BJM [emoji4] I have a dark green one with black in it. It was my very first ever Jade piece,  but I really wanted one this color. Hopefully this doesn’t start a new obsession lol. Thanks for the kinds words about my jewelry, it’s hard to get nice fire shots of diamonds, so I had to share [emoji6]
> 
> Is your black everyday bangle nephrite?


 The colour on this one is beautiful - very soft and mesmerizing I like the yellow patch and the proportions of the bangle look nice on you. This may start another obsession lol  
Yes my black bangle is nephrite. It’s the only one I have and I love it!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> The colour on this one is beautiful - very soft and mesmerizing I like the yellow patch and the proportions of the bangle look nice on you. This may start another obsession lol
> Yes my black bangle is nephrite. It’s the only one I have and I love it!



Thanks so much 2BJM, you are so kind [emoji4] I agree with you, I’m eyeing another one now lol 

I thought it was nephrite, it’s a beautiful bangle and I can see why it’s your everyday bangle. Black nephrite bangle aren’t an easy find either [emoji5]


----------



## udalrike

CR, your new bangle is gorgeous!!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> CR, your new bangle is gorgeous!!



Thanks so much Uli! Good to see you [emoji4]


----------



## udalrike

My grey nephrite fish bangle came from Australia:


----------



## udalrike

With jadeite:


----------



## udalrike

Sorry, something went wrong...


----------



## LunaDoo

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3902733
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With jadeite:


Wow! So detailed! The color is lovely; does it look the same as you thought it would?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3902731
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My grey nephrite fish bangle came from Australia:





udalrike said:


> View attachment 3902733
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With jadeite:



Amazing! Looks beautiful Uli!  Now I want one [emoji16]


----------



## maplemoose

Dear jade lovers and experts,
I need to pick your brain to solve a mystery. 
I was gifted this bangle three years ago. I know nothing about it and have been wearing it since. I have been noticing that the texture seems to be changing over time. The grains are growing. I attach two pictures here. The red circles point to the growth fronts (there are two growing spots). BTW, the bangle does get more transparent over time for lacking of better word. It was more whitish looking when I first got it. Now it seems to be more see-through. Is this normal ? 
Thank you greatly for your inputs!
Happy holidays!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3902731
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My grey nephrite fish bangle came from Australia:



It’s gorgeous Uli - the colour is amazing!  I didn’t know nephrite can come in such intense purplish grey. [emoji7]
You other nephrite is a beauty too [emoji6]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

maplemoose said:


> Dear jade lovers and experts,
> I need to pick your brain to solve a mystery.
> I was gifted this bangle three years ago. I know nothing about it and have been wearing it since. I have been noticing that the texture seems to be changing over time. The grains are growing. I attach two pictures here. The red circles point to the growth fronts (there are two growing spots). BTW, the bangle does get more transparent over time for lacking of better word. It was more whitish looking when I first got it. Now it seems to be more see-through. Is this normal ?
> Thank you greatly for your inputs!
> Happy holidays!
> View attachment 3903353
> View attachment 3903354



Hi Maplemoose - I’ve noticed that jade does get a little more translucent with wear and some say the colour can change too but I have not personally experienced that. 
When you say the grains are growing do you mean you can see the crystals more? Does the texture look more like broken ice over time? That’s interesting....I’ve not had that happen but would love to hear from others. 
Your bangle is very pretty by the way [emoji4] Thanks for sharing. [emoji3]


----------



## Junkenpo

udalrike said:


> With jadeite:




Oh wow, Uli!  Nephrite bangle is simply gorgeous.... the color looks terrific and the carving looks fabulous.  Carved bangles are my favorite.... 



maplemoose said:


> Dear jade lovers and experts,
> I need to pick your brain to solve a mystery.
> I was gifted this bangle three years ago. I know nothing about it and have been wearing it since. I have been noticing that the texture seems to be changing over time. The grains are growing. I attach two pictures here. The red circles point to the growth fronts (there are two growing spots). BTW, the bangle does get more transparent over time for lacking of better word. It was more whitish looking when I first got it. Now it seems to be more see-through. Is this normal ?
> Thank you greatly for your inputs!
> Happy holidays!



Howdy howdy!  There have been pf posters that have said they noticed changes in their jade after long term wear... color deepening or the jade becoming more translucent.

For me, though.. my jade has remained the same over the time I've been collecting.  What I have noticed is that different lighting conditions will bring out grains and colors that aren't always as apparent.  Yellow lighting  tends to really bring out grains and translucency...it really brings out the purple in my lavender bangles.  My favorite lighting is about natural sunlight 2 hours before full sunset.  At that angle, my jade looks very translucent and will almost "glow" when the light goes through it.


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Lunadoo, CR, 2 boys and Junkenpo!
About the colour: In the seller´s pic it looked more lavender than in reality but I really like it. It also came with a certificate.
Junkenpo, I also LOVE carved bangles....


----------



## udalrike

Here is the other side again (seller´s pic):


----------



## udalrike

Another thing: My son is studying philosophy now and we talked about Marc Aurel.
I like the following quote very much. It can refer to non material and material things.

“Do not indulge in dreams of having what you have not, but reckon up the chief of the blessings you do possess, and then thankfully remember how you would crave for them if they were not yours.”
― Marcus Aurelius, Meditations


----------



## udalrike

That does not mean I won´t ever buy new bangles, but I try to cherish more what I already have.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Thank you, Lunadoo, CR, 2 boys and Junkenpo!
> About the colour: In the seller´s pic it looked more lavender than in reality but I really like it. It also came with a certificate.
> Junkenpo, I also LOVE carved bangles....



It looks more lavender in the sellers pics and more purple/ blue violet in your photos. It’s beautiful Uli and I actually like that it’s darker and richer looking in your photos. [emoji8]


----------



## LunaDoo

2boys_jademommy said:


> It looks more lavender in the sellers pics and more purple/ blue violet in your photos. It’s beautiful Uli and I actually like that it’s darker and richer looking in your photos. [emoji8]


Me too. I think it looks richer and deeper in color in your pictures.


----------



## IWHLVR

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3902733
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With jadeite:


ooooooh that fish bangle!  I adore it!


----------



## IWHLVR

So I still have not bought a new bangle . . . been looking but no luck.  Question, is there a place that I can learn what the writing on the certificates means?  I don't speak Chinese and can't read it, but some Chinese writing and an (A) on the certificate and others don't although their webpage or listing states that it is A.


----------



## BreadnGem

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3902731
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My grey nephrite fish bangle came from Australia:



The fish bangle looks blue from my screen. It’s so unique, I didn’t know there is grey nephrite.


----------



## BreadnGem

I was wearing my lavender bangle the other day and the spotlights at the mall really brings out the purple color of the jade. That’s why when buying lavender jadeite, best to view it under normal daylight. The color always appears deeper in the shops!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BreadnGem said:


> I was wearing my lavender bangle the other day and the spotlights at the mall really brings out the purple color of the jade. That’s why when buying lavender jadeite, best to view it under normal daylight. The color always appears deeper in the shops!
> View attachment 3906536



Absolutely breathtaking BnG. I agree the lighting in malls and restaurants often intensify the colour saturation of lavender.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

IWHLVR said:


> So I still have not bought a new bangle . . . been looking but no luck.  Question, is there a place that I can learn what the writing on the certificates means?  I don't speak Chinese and can't read it, but some Chinese writing and an (A) on the certificate and others don't although their webpage or listing states that it is A.



What type of bangle are you looking for? What colour and do you want a princess or d shape? I’m not looking anymore at least for a while so I’m living vicariously here


----------



## IWHLVR

2boys_jademommy said:


> What type of bangle are you looking for? What colour and do you want a princess or d shape? I’m not looking anymore at least for a while so I’m living vicariously here



If you want to help me shop I'm game!  (-;  The one I have is green, white and lavender, great color but not great translucency, D shape, and a size 62mm.  I think I should go up to at least to a 64?  At that size I'm not sure I can be too picky about color but would like one similar to what I have . . . not dead set on it though!


----------



## IWHLVR

This is the bangle I have . . . with the matching jade beads.  The other side of the bangle is mostly green with a blotch of white and two smaller blotches of lavender.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

IWHLVR said:


> This is the bangle I have . . . with the matching jade beads.  The other side of the bangle is mostly green with a blotch of white and two smaller blotches of lavender.



I looks lovely on you. Very soft,pretty colours although that lavender patch is quite vibrant. How come you want to go up 2 mm- just curious because this looks like it fits you nicely.


----------



## IWHLVR

2boys_jademommy said:


> I looks lovely on you. Very soft,pretty colours although that lavender patch is quite vibrant. How come you want to go up 2 mm- just curious because this looks like it fits you nicely.


Thankyou!  Yes, the colors are quite dreamy, which was why I chose it over one that had less color but better translucence . . . although I do think the lighting here made it look more purple than it does in normal light.  I LOVE the way it feels on, it does fit my wrist nicely, but the problem is I have manhands . . . so removing it is painful and bruises my hand even with lotion/soap.  And I can't even get it on my right hand . . .


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

IWHLVR said:


> Thankyou!  Yes, the colors are quite dreamy, which was why I chose it over one that had less color but better translucence . . . although I do think the lighting here made it look more purple than it does in normal light.  I LOVE the way it feels on, it does fit my wrist nicely, but the problem is I have manhands . . . so removing it is painful and bruises my hand even with lotion/soap.  And I can't even get it on my right hand . . .



The colours are dreamy and I bet they look different under various light. I totally get why you want to up a couple of mm - I wouldn’t want pain when putting on and taking off a bangle. This would be the perfect size if you want this to be a forever bangle but otherwise 64 mm would be better.


----------



## dingobeast

BreadnGem said:


> I was wearing my lavender bangle the other day and the spotlights at the mall really brings out the purple color of the jade. That’s why when buying lavender jadeite, best to view it under normal daylight. The color always appears deeper in the shops!
> View attachment 3906536


That is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## dingobeast

IWHLVR said:


> If you want to help me shop I'm game!  (-;  The one I have is green, white and lavender, great color but not great translucency, D shape, and a size 62mm.  I think I should go up to at least to a 64?  At that size I'm not sure I can be too picky about color but would like one similar to what I have . . . not dead set on it though!



I love the mixed colors so much, and sometimes I really like the opaque bangles with that. My friend is your size and she has to get a 65mm or 8 inch bangle. She is a flight attendant so they must come off easily. Have you found a seller that has your size and colors you like yet?


----------



## berniechocolate

The bangle looks really unique . It looks lavender grey on my iPhone screen Uli
.  Never knew nephrite exist in these shade , must say we learn something new everyday


----------



## berniechocolate

BreadnGem said:


> I was wearing my lavender bangle the other day and the spotlights at the mall really brings out the purple color of the jade. That’s why when buying lavender jadeite, best to view it under normal daylight. The color always appears deeper in the shops!
> View attachment 3906536



Yep for some reason lavender is anot tricky to photograph but I have seen lighter shades of this bangle u wear and I think m it’s still quite an obvious shade of lavender . Very pretty ! It’s what inspire me to get my princess round lavender lol


----------



## berniechocolate

Just came in the mail . From Hk . 

Goldfish jadeite pendant . 

Love the yellow bits and the translucence and that it isn’t too huge .  I always prefer simplicity in carving hence prefer minimally carved items like peaches or hearts . 

If the color were to speak to me , sometimes  more intricate carvings are acceptable provided the setting is not too dated and looks modern enough .

 For once I really don’t feel like matchy matchy .  Though it’s okie with several yellow bangles I have . But I just don’t feel like being too matchy lol  

What say ya ladies ? Would it go the icy bluish white princess oval ?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> Just came in the mail . From Hk .
> 
> Goldfish jadeite pendant .
> 
> Love the yellow bits and the translucence and that it isn’t too huge .  I always prefer simplicity in carving hence prefer minimally carved items like peaches or hearts .
> 
> If the color were to speak to me , sometimes  more intricate carvings are acceptable provided the setting is not too dated and looks modern enough .
> 
> For once I really don’t feel like matchy matchy .  Though it’s okie with several yellow bangles I have . But I just don’t feel like being too matchy lol
> 
> What say ya ladies ? Would it go the icy bluish white princess oval ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3908916
> View attachment 3908917
> View attachment 3908918
> View attachment 3908916



OMG it’s so adorable Bernie! I love that the pendant is small and it has both translucence and beautiful colour. I think it looks great paired with the icy oval especially since the white gold chain ties it together. The yellow jade warms the overall look. Of course matching it with your lemon yellow or marmalade bangle would be an obvious great choice but I do love it with the icy  oval. [emoji7] oh and I think that the fishy paired with white or lemon yellow is fresher and younger looking. Pairing it with marmalade would look more mature to me but still gorgeous. [emoji6]


----------



## Purse+Jewelry*Lover

berniechocolate said:


> Just came in the mail . From Hk .
> 
> Goldfish jadeite pendant .
> 
> Love the yellow bits and the translucence and that it isn’t too huge .  I always prefer simplicity in carving hence prefer minimally carved items like peaches or hearts .
> 
> If the color were to speak to me , sometimes  more intricate carvings are acceptable provided the setting is not too dated and looks modern enough .
> 
> For once I really don’t feel like matchy matchy .  Though it’s okie with several yellow bangles I have . But I just don’t feel like being too matchy lol
> 
> What say ya ladies ? Would it go the icy bluish white princess oval ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3908916
> View attachment 3908917
> View attachment 3908918
> View attachment 3908916


What beautiful pieces! Jade is sooo pretty.


----------



## dingobeast

berniechocolate said:


> Just came in the mail . From Hk .
> 
> Goldfish jadeite pendant .
> 
> Love the yellow bits and the translucence and that it isn’t too huge .  I always prefer simplicity in carving hence prefer minimally carved items like peaches or hearts .
> 
> If the color were to speak to me , sometimes  more intricate carvings are acceptable provided the setting is not too dated and looks modern enough .
> 
> For once I really don’t feel like matchy matchy .  Though it’s okie with several yellow bangles I have . But I just don’t feel like being too matchy lol
> 
> What say ya ladies ? Would it go the icy bluish white princess oval ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3908916
> View attachment 3908917
> View attachment 3908918
> View attachment 3908916



I didn't think I liked yellow jade, these pics are changing my mind, especially that gorgeous peach !


----------



## IWHLVR

dingobeast said:


> I love the mixed colors so much, and sometimes I really like the opaque bangles with that. My friend is your size and she has to get a 65mm or 8 inch bangle. She is a flight attendant so they must come off easily. Have you found a seller that has your size and colors you like yet?


nope . . . not yet . . . open to suggestions!  My computer is flaky so internet doesn't stay connected long . . . which means not a lot of shopping time for me!


----------



## dingobeast

IWHLVR said:


> nope . . . not yet . . . open to suggestions!  My computer is flaky so internet doesn't stay connected long . . . which means not a lot of shopping time for me!


That’s a pain! I am looking for her so if I find anyone I will send you the info.


----------



## berniechocolate

2boys_jademommy said:


> OMG it’s so adorable Bernie! I love that the pendant is small and it has both translucence and beautiful colour. I think it looks great paired with the icy oval especially since the white gold chain ties it together. The yellow jade warms the overall look. Of course matching it with your lemon yellow or marmalade bangle would be an obvious great choice but I do love it with the icy  oval. [emoji7] oh and I think that the fishy paired with white or lemon yellow is fresher and younger looking. Pairing it with marmalade would look more mature to me but still gorgeous. [emoji6]



Hi yes ! U got me perfectly well  

I guess matchy matchy is elegant but , it gets to be very predictable and looks more “ mature” so as long as the colors are soothing together and doesn’t clash , I would be adventurous enough to try those as options! Can always rely on u ladies for good advice ! Taking your advice and wearing Goldie with icy white haha [emoji7]


----------



## berniechocolate

dingobeast said:


> I didn't think I liked yellow jade, these pics are changing my mind, especially that gorgeous peach !



Haha thanks dingo ! It’s just that yellow can be tricky too .   So far it seems like orangey yellows or brighter pollen yellows or orangey jade looks ok on my skin tone . 

I have friends who have deep reddish brown or brownish yellows . Looks good on them but not so good on me .  

Do try different colors of jade you come across . My mom in law started me off with green .  But we are spoiled for choice as natural Jadeite  comes in beautiful myriad of colors .


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

Black jadeite bangle from Piccolinagems and light green bangle from Alohamemorabilia.


----------



## udalrike

BnG, such a wonderful lavender bangle!
Bernie, love the little fish! And the peach......


----------



## dingobeast

Any fans of more opaque jades here? I tend to really like the jadeite that has a lot of speckles of color, and I like when the stone is a bit more opaque for some reason. I have this bangle, and am looking for another with similar qualities: https://www.etsy.com/transaction/1363795846


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

dingobeast said:


> Any fans of more opaque jades here? I tend to really like the jadeite that has a lot of speckles of color, and I like when the stone is a bit more opaque for some reason. I have this bangle, and am looking for another with similar qualities: https://www.etsy.com/transaction/1363795846



Dingobeast, I like bangles with specks of colours too although I don’t own one. Would love to have a moss in snow someday. I couldn’t access the link so can’t see the bangle you are referring to.


----------



## dingobeast

2boys_jademommy said:


> Dingobeast, I like bangles with specks of colours too although I don’t own one. Would love to have a moss in snow someday. I couldn’t access the link so can’t see the bangle you are referring to.


Whoops! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
here it is.

And then this one is the dream: https://www.etsy.com/listing/484374381/jadeite-jade-bangle-57mm-unusual-red?ref=shop_home_active_73


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

dingobeast said:


> Whoops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3912451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here it is.
> 
> And then this one is the dream: https://www.etsy.com/listing/484374381/jadeite-jade-bangle-57mm-unusual-red?ref=shop_home_active_73



Very Nice - like confetti!  It looks really fresh and lively. Have you received it yet? Would love a mod shot when you have time.


----------



## dingobeast

2boys_jademommy said:


> Very Nice - like confetti!  It looks really fresh and lively. Have you received it yet? Would love a mod shot when you have time.


I will do one tomorrow 2boys_jademommy when I have some decent light-it does feel very lively, thank you! I haven't found too many folks that carry the bangles with spots of actual red rather than brown.


----------



## LunaDoo

Ooh, yes, I love the jades with freckles.  Here's one of mine (seller's photos).


----------



## LunaDoo

And here's one I've been wearing every day for a while, it's very comfortable and gives me calming vibes.


----------



## dingobeast

LunaDoo said:


> View attachment 3912509
> View attachment 3912510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, yes, I love the jades with freckles.  Here's one of mine (seller's photos).


LunaDoo-that is lovely! It looks like it is on a delicate blue-grey field.


----------



## dingobeast

LunaDoo said:


> View attachment 3912522
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's one I've been wearing every day for a while, it's very comfortable and gives me calming vibes.


That is really beautiful. It feels calming even from the pic.


----------



## LunaDoo

dingobeast said:


> LunaDoo-that is lovely! It looks like it is on a delicate blue-grey field.


It's actually sitting on some amethyst glass, which is the exact deep purple of its namesake gem! If you look back a few pages, this same bangle is the one in the photos with the tiny snake. (Page 966)


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

LunaDoo said:


> View attachment 3912509
> View attachment 3912510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, yes, I love the jades with freckles.  Here's one of mine (seller's photos).


It’s beautiful LunaDoo! The blue green is soothing and the orange dots gives it energy - perfect balance


----------



## matsalice

My wearing recently


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

matsalice said:


> My wearing recently
> View attachment 3914038
> View attachment 3914039
> View attachment 3914040
> View attachment 3914039



I love your princess bangle! It looks amazing on you - great colours and I love the chubbiness. [emoji7] Your other pieces are pretty too. [emoji3] The delicate gold chain pairs nicely with the strong jade on your pendant and bracelet.


----------



## berniechocolate

matsalice said:


> My wearing recently
> View attachment 3914038
> View attachment 3914039
> View attachment 3914040
> View attachment 3914039



Ooh I love princesses . 

When I bought my first bangle , I prefer the flat inner but as time grew and I bought others I realize that the traditional princess style is very flattering and feminine . 

So pretty all the other vivid greens! 

I was also told by my Hk jade seller that princess styles are more well received now because the rounded interior as well as therapeutic massaging effect on the accu points on the wrist ! 

Lucky u it’s not easy to find princess that fits . Do u feel that they fit looser then flat inners ? I always have to get something even smaller than my usual size when I want to buy a princess


----------



## berniechocolate

LunaDoo said:


> View attachment 3912509
> View attachment 3912510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, yes, I love the jades with freckles.  Here's one of mine (seller's photos).



This is so unique . 

I like interesting birthmarks like sharp splotches of colors suffused to a lighter background . Especially yellows /oranges .  

When I look at jade ( non uniformity ones ) , it’s like I might have own them for awhile , i might not notice something before . 

Uniform colored ones are very elegant , but those with lovely splotches of color makes for something interesting & youngish .


----------



## berniechocolate

dingobeast said:


> Whoops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3912451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here it is.
> 
> And then this one is the dream: https://www.etsy.com/listing/484374381/jadeite-jade-bangle-57mm-unusual-red?ref=shop_home_active_73



Are u buying this ? The reddish orange flecks are so cute .   If it’s in my size I would consider too haha


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> Ooh I love princesses .
> 
> When I bought my first bangle , I prefer the flat inner but as time grew and I bought others I realize that the traditional princess style is very flattering and feminine .
> 
> So pretty all the other vivid greens!
> 
> I was also told by my Hk jade seller that princess styles are more well received now because the rounded interior as well as therapeutic massaging effect on the accu points on the wrist !
> 
> Lucky u it’s not easy to find princess that fits . Do u feel that they fit looser then flat inners ? I always have to get something even smaller than my usual size when I want to buy a princess




I totally agree with you Bernie - something extra special about the princes bangles. [emoji6]I don’t have my forever bangle yet but if I had to only wear one bangle it would be a princess. I also find the fit of a princess has to be smaller because they clunk around more. Unfortunately I also find them more painful to put on and take off.


----------



## berniechocolate

What’s everybody wearing for X’mas ! 

It’s 2.57 am 25/12 already in Singapore . Merry X’mas 2 boys jademommy !


----------



## berniechocolate

2boys_jademommy said:


> I totally agree with you Bernie - something extra special about the princes bangles. [emoji6]I don’t have my forever bangle yet but if I had to only wear one bangle it would be a princess. I also find the fit of a princess has to be smaller because they clunk around more. Unfortunately I also find them more painful to put on and take off.



Try soap yeah because the insides are rounded so the point of contact with skin is more as u pushed your hands through . They are more rounded and look quite scrumptious though . Flat inners easier to put on modern vibe .


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Merry Christmas Ms Bernie! [emoji8]
Wishing you and your family much love and happiness [emoji4] 
All the best to the Jadies on this thread!


----------



## Junkenpo

Wishing you all a Merry Christmas!


----------



## berniechocolate

Merry Christmas to all Jadies ! [emoji7]


----------



## dingobeast

berniechocolate said:


> Are u buying this ? The reddish orange flecks are so cute .   If it’s in my size I would consider too haha


I wish! I just love it. It is the lower end of what fits me, but if I had that $$$ I would be wearing it 24/7 happily.


----------



## berniechocolate

dingobeast said:


> I wish! I just love it. It is the lower end of what fits me, but if I had that $$$ I would be wearing it 24/7 happily.



It’s so very pretty but the price tag omg !!!


----------



## berniechocolate

Wear lavender & green with my new dove pave diamond pendant ! Lavender always pops under chandelier .

Merry X’mas dear all


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> Wear lavender & green with my new dove pave diamond pendant ! Lavender always pops under chandelier .
> 
> Merry X’mas dear all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3915435



Beautiful and perfect for the holiday season


----------



## matsalice

berniechocolate said:


> Ooh I love princesses .
> 
> When I bought my first bangle , I prefer the flat inner but as time grew and I bought others I realize that the traditional princess style is very flattering and feminine .
> 
> So pretty all the other vivid greens!
> 
> I was also told by my Hk jade seller that princess styles are more well received now because the rounded interior as well as therapeutic massaging effect on the accu points on the wrist !
> 
> Lucky u it’s not easy to find princess that fits . Do u feel that they fit looser then flat inners ? I always have to get something even smaller than my usual size when I want to buy a princess


Yes. I feel loose when wearing princess bangles. I would order 1mm or 2 mm smaller for the inner diameter for princess bangle than the flat cut ones.


----------



## dingobeast

My overloaded wrists.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

dingobeast said:


> View attachment 3919018
> View attachment 3919017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My overloaded wrists.



Wow gorgeous! I love your new bangle with the red flecks and the black nephrite is so chic. Pretty lavender too [emoji6]
What’s the floral bangle made of?


----------



## dingobeast

2boys_jademommy said:


> Wow gorgeous! I love your new bangle with the red flecks and the black nephrite is so chic. Pretty lavender too [emoji6]
> What’s the floral bangle made of?


Thank you! I love the nephrite, so pretty. The freckly bangles make me happy. The floral bangle is an antique enameled one I use as a bumper so nobody scratches anybody when I stack them. It goes nicely with so many colors.


----------



## dingobeast

berniechocolate said:


> Wear lavender & green with my new dove pave diamond pendant ! Lavender always pops under chandelier .
> So lovely-the finish and color are gorgeous!
> 
> Merry X’mas dear all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3915435


----------



## dingobeast

Left wrist with black/green nephrite, red white Jadeite, opaque green flowers jadeite with black enameled bangle and plastic bracelet as a number. Right wrist with green bangle of mystery stone, nephrite or prehnite, freckled opaque Jadeite bangle, elastic bumper, red cloisonné bangle, red agate bangle.


----------



## LunaDoo

Happy New Year, Jadies!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Happy New Year [emoji5]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Happy New Year Jadies!! Best of luck, good health and happiness to all!!! Lots of love, joy and jade [emoji8]


----------



## Ixorajade

Happy New Year Jadies!  May u be blessed with the gems of your dreams!


----------



## NephriteGoddess

I'm a newcomer, so hello everyone and Happy New Year to all


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

NephriteGoddess said:


> I'm a newcomer, so hello everyone and Happy New Year to all



Welcome NephriteGoddess! I’m guessing by your name you love nephrite


----------



## NephriteGoddess

2boys_jademommy said:


> Welcome NephriteGoddess! I’m guessing by your name you love nephrite



Hi Jademommy!
Thank you for your kind welcome note. I'm almost wishing I could change my screen name now - it's severely hyperbolic,'cause I'm certainly not a goddess, that's for sure. Spur of the moment name, lol. 

I do have some jadeite pieces, but the vast majority of my jade collection is nephrite. I feel at this point that I have some ridiculous fixation with the stone - as soon as I get something I've been waiting on, I'm already working on my next purchase! Anyway, I just found the purse forum and look forward to chatting with everyone...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

NephriteGoddess said:


> Hi Jademommy!
> Thank you for your kind welcome note. I'm almost wishing I could change my screen name now - it's severely hyperbolic,'cause I'm certainly not a goddess, that's for sure. Spur of the moment name, lol.
> 
> I do have some jadeite pieces, but the vast majority of my jade collection is nephrite. I feel at this point that I have some ridiculous fixation with the stone - as soon as I get something I've been waiting on, I'm already working on my next purchase! Anyway, I just found the purse forum and look forward to chatting with everyone...



You absolutely are a goddess - We are all goddesses lol and can certainly understand the pull of jade. [emoji6] I’m taking a break from buying more jade unless I find something I just can’t live without - all the more reason why I live vicariously on this thread. So many gorgeous pieces here. [emoji7]


----------



## NephriteGoddess

Yes! I just took a look through some of the previous photos in this thread and everyone has such lovely, beautiful jade!  Wonderful variety too - so glad I stumbled upon this forum


----------



## Junkenpo

hi jadies! Happy New Year!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

NephriteGoddess said:


> I'm a newcomer, so hello everyone and Happy New Year to all



Hi and Welcome NG! The bangle in your avatar is truly gorgeous [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> You absolutely are a goddess - We are all goddesses lol and can certainly understand the pull of jade. [emoji6] I’m taking a break from buying more jade unless I find something I just can’t live without - all the more reason why I live vicariously on this thread. So many gorgeous pieces here. [emoji7]



I keep telling myself I’m on a break too, but I’m failing miserably [emoji23]


----------



## dingobeast

NephriteGoddess said:


> I'm a newcomer, so hello everyone and Happy New Year to all


Welcome, Nephrite Goddess! Pics are always fun, nephrite is so lovely. You are in good company here


----------



## NephriteGoddess

Junkenpo said:


> hi jadies! Happy New Year!


Ah, thanks for these links Junkenpo, this is so helpful (lovely bangles, by the way)...


----------



## NephriteGoddess

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi and Welcome NG! The bangle in your avatar is truly gorgeous [emoji4]



Wow thanks for the welcome CyanideRose, so glad to be here!! Oh, and thanks about the avatar bangle - one of my very favorite bangles of Canadian nephrite.


----------



## fanofjadeite

My new certified grade A black jadeite beads bracelet


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Beautiful beads Fan!! I love how with black jadeite you can see often see swirls of greys and blues. Love the size of the beads too.


----------



## fanofjadeite

2boys_jademommy said:


> Beautiful beads Fan!! I love how with black jadeite you can see often see swirls of greys and blues. Love the size of the beads too.


Thanks, jademommy  I love the size of the beads too. They are approximately 11mm. The bracelet was too large on my wrist and I had to remove 2 beads to make it fit better.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> Thanks, jademommy  I love the size of the beads too. They are approximately 11mm. The bracelet was too large on my wrist and I had to remove 2 beads to make it fit better.



Perfect - now you can make earrings with the two extra beads


----------



## EarthGatherer

Hi everyone! I just wanted to introduce myself. I've been lurking for a few weeks now, and wanted to say thanks. There is so much important information in your board. 

I've recently made a few jadeite purchases, and your pictures and experiences have helped me make better choices. ...Now I'm just waiting for those more well-informed choices to arrive, hehe. 

But I did order and receive a small peach jade pendant, and what I though were swirl designs turned out to be a bat and lingzhi (which I wouldn't have noticed had it not been for you all). 

Anyways, hello & thank you! I look forward to seeing more of your lovely jades.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

EarthGatherer said:


> Hi everyone! I just wanted to introduce myself. I've been lurking for a few weeks now, and wanted to say thanks. There is so much important information in your board.
> 
> I've recently made a few jadeite purchases, and your pictures and experiences have helped me make better choices. ...Now I'm just waiting for those more well-informed choices to arrive, hehe.
> 
> But I did order and receive a small peach jade pendant, and what I though were swirl designs turned out to be a bat and lingzhi (which I wouldn't have noticed had it not been for you all).
> 
> Anyways, hello & thank you! I look forward to seeing more of your lovely jades.



Welcome Earthgatherer! Would love to see your jade pieces sometime


----------



## Cyanide Rose

EarthGatherer said:


> Hi everyone! I just wanted to introduce myself. I've been lurking for a few weeks now, and wanted to say thanks. There is so much important information in your board.
> 
> I've recently made a few jadeite purchases, and your pictures and experiences have helped me make better choices. ...Now I'm just waiting for those more well-informed choices to arrive, hehe.
> 
> But I did order and receive a small peach jade pendant, and what I though were swirl designs turned out to be a bat and lingzhi (which I wouldn't have noticed had it not been for you all).
> 
> Anyways, hello & thank you! I look forward to seeing more of your lovely jades.



Hi there and Welcome EarthGatherer! Yes, I’m looking forward to seeing your jade finds as well [emoji4]


----------



## dingobeast

Hi and welcome, Earthgatherer! This is a great, well-informed group of people. The good info here has saved me from making bad, expensive jade choices. I now have a bit of a jade problem, but that's ok. I even did this random bangle buy for $11 from unijade on eBay-https://www.ebay.com/itm/Choose-your-own-size-Certified-Random-Tone-Burma-Myanmar-Jadeite-Jade-Bangle/352181739756?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&var=621614601175&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

I kinda like the variations in the cheap, grade a jadeite, but I would eventually love to have a higher quality translucent bangle.


----------



## NephriteGoddess

Good morning/afternoon/evening,
Hope all's well with everyone. The photo is kinda dark, but these are a few of my Siberian nephrite bangles:


----------



## dingobeast

NephriteGoddess said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening,
> Hope all's well with everyone. The photo is kinda dark, but these are a few of my Siberian nephrite bangles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3930241


Those are gorgeous, Nephrite Goddess! Love the red a lot.


----------



## NephriteGoddess

dingobeast said:


> Those are gorgeous, Nephrite Goddess! Love the red a lot.


Thanks so much Dingobeast! It's one of my favs too. Truth be told, I really lucked-out with this bangle. It's actually from a brown/white nephrite rough, and I asked for the reddish-brown rind to be included in the final bangle cut, and that is how it turned out!  

The only casualty out of that is that you can barely see the white in the bangle though...


----------



## dingobeast

NephriteGoddess said:


> Thanks so much Dingobeast! It's one of my favs too. Truth be told, I really lucked-out with this bangle. It's actually from a brown/white nephrite rough, and I asked for the reddish-brown rind to be included in the final bangle cut, and that is how it turned out!
> 
> The only casualty out of that is that you can barely see the white in the bangle though...


It is so uncommon, you don't really need much of the white.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

NephriteGoddess said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening,
> Hope all's well with everyone. The photo is kinda dark, but these are a few of my Siberian nephrite bangles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3930241



They are gorgeous - you totally live up to your name Do you have a favourite? I love that creamy white one and the one with flecks is very interesting. The red one is unique and yes you did luck out with how it turned out


----------



## EarthGatherer

Hey Everyone! Thank you for the kind welcome. So far I've gotten a couple of pendants, which I love. One is a black jadeite dragon I got for my husband, but "stole" back when his reaction to it wasn't equal to my love for it. The back of the piece has a temple scene. It's the first jade I've owned, and what set off my shopping spree. I ordered it from a gem cutter who was selling it from his collection, and was happy he knew the carver and all about it.

My peach pendant is really feminine and shiny. I've currenly been wearing it daily. I couldn't picture the color too well, but it sways more to the cooler side. It has a cute big eyed bat hiding along the side, which I think is adorable. It's from eBay seller uni_jade.

Then my "miss" was an inexpensive ring I purchased from an eBay seller. The polish isn't too great on it, it has a less silky feel, and its lopsided. The color is not at all like the seller photo, which was a shiny black surface. Live and learn I suppose. 

I'm waiting on a ring for me & husband, and bangle from etsy seller Maithong who has been awesome. Also, a couple of bangles from eBay sellers (one random from uni-jade to see if it will fit my mom who has giant hands, and one from gojade for my baby sister). These were the more affordable items for my holiday budget. The bangles are what I'm really looking forward to!


----------



## EarthGatherer

NephriteGoddess said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening,
> Hope all's well with everyone. The photo is kinda dark, but these are a few of my Siberian nephrite bangles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3930241



The cream one on the bottom right is so smooth. Great choices!


----------



## dingobeast

I love them,  Earth Gatherer! The peach is delicate and glassy. I love unijade, I have a few sweet things coming from them that I am looking forward to. I might take some additional pics, everyone's pics are inspiring.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

EarthGatherer said:


> Hey Everyone! Thank you for the kind welcome. So far I've gotten a couple of pendants, which I love. One is a black jadeite dragon I got for my husband, but "stole" back when his reaction to it wasn't equal to my love for it. The back of the piece has a temple scene. It's the first jade I've owned, and what set off my shopping spree. I ordered it from a gem cutter who was selling it from his collection, and was happy he knew the carver and all about it.
> 
> My peach pendant is really feminine and shiny. I've currenly been wearing it daily. I couldn't picture the color too well, but it sways more to the cooler side. It has a cute big eyed bat hiding along the side, which I think is adorable. It's from eBay seller uni_jade.
> 
> Then my "miss" was an inexpensive ring I purchased from an eBay seller. The polish isn't too great on it, it has a less silky feel, and its lopsided. The color is not at all like the seller photo, which was a shiny black surface. Live and learn I suppose.
> 
> I'm waiting on a ring for me & husband, and bangle from etsy seller Maithong who has been awesome. Also, a couple of bangles from eBay sellers (one random from uni-jade to see if it will fit my mom who has giant hands, and one from gojade for my baby sister). These were the more affordable items for my holiday budget. The bangles are what I'm really looking forward to!
> 
> View attachment 3930627
> View attachment 3930629
> View attachment 3930630
> View attachment 3930631



My husband doesn’t get my love for jade either lol! The black pendant is really cool but I especially like your peach pendant. It’s very sweet and I love the colour It’s nice that your mom and sister share your interest in jade. My mom is not into jade or any jewellery at all.


----------



## Junkenpo

NephriteGoddess said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening,
> Hope all's well with everyone. The photo is kinda dark, but these are a few of my Siberian nephrite bangles



Gorgeous! I love the green on the right and the white with flecks bottom left.  Can you share the seller/maker?



EarthGatherer said:


> Hey Everyone! Thank you for the kind welcome. So far I've gotten a couple of pendants, which I love. One is a black jadeite dragon I got for my husband, but "stole" back when his reaction to it wasn't equal to my love for it. The back of the piece has a temple scene. It's the first jade I've owned, and what set off my shopping spree. I ordered it from a gem cutter who was selling it from his collection, and was happy he knew the carver and all about it.
> 
> My peach pendant is really feminine and shiny. I've currenly been wearing it daily. I couldn't picture the color too well, but it sways more to the cooler side. It has a cute big eyed bat hiding along the side, which I think is adorable. It's from eBay seller uni_jade.
> 
> Then my "miss" was an inexpensive ring I purchased from an eBay seller. The polish isn't too great on it, it has a less silky feel, and its lopsided. The color is not at all like the seller photo, which was a shiny black surface. Live and learn I suppose.
> 
> I'm waiting on a ring for me & husband, and bangle from etsy seller Maithong who has been awesome. Also, a couple of bangles from eBay sellers (one random from uni-jade to see if it will fit my mom who has giant hands, and one from gojade for my baby sister). These were the more affordable items for my holiday budget. The bangles are what I'm really looking forward to!



Beautiful pieces!


----------



## dingobeast

These are some of my jades: Black/green nephrite with random chatoyant gemstone beads, jadeite stack with my freckly bangle from Ultimate Jadeite and some jadeite beads from two different eBay vendors.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

dingobeast said:


> These are some of my jades: Black/green nephrite with random chatoyant gemstone beads, jadeite stack with my freckly bangle from Ultimate Jadeite and some jadeite beads from two different eBay vendors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3931625
> View attachment 3931626



[emoji7] Pretty pieces!! My favourite is your freckle bangle. I love the dots of colour / so full of energy


----------



## dingobeast

2boys_jademommy said:


> [emoji7] Pretty pieces!! My favourite is your freckle bangle. I love the dots of colour / so full of energy


Thank you, 2boys-jade mommy! She is my favorite. I am always hunting for a similar one and have only found one other, and she is too pricey for me.


----------



## EarthGatherer

dingobeast said:


> These are some of my jades: Black/green nephrite with random chatoyant gemstone beads, jadeite stack with my freckly bangle from Ultimate Jadeite and some jadeite beads from two different eBay vendors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3931625
> View attachment 3931626


I love your confetti like one. It's such a happy vibe.


----------



## dingobeast

I love the confetti idea! I hadn't thought of it like that, but I will now, EarthGatherer!


----------



## EarthGatherer

dingobeast said:


> I love the confetti idea! I hadn't thought of it like that, but I will now, EarthGatherer!



I remember eying it on UJ, but went with a different one. It is so pretty.

This one is *conceptually* similar, and very reasonable. https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/362126677542


----------



## dingobeast

That one is lovely, EarthGatherer! Such a great price, too.


----------



## Junkenpo

Aloha all,

I haven't taken the time to contribute any pics recently, but after today's scare in Hawaii, I took a few pics of today's bangle:  baby purple.  Still coming down from the adrenaline, haha, but it was a beautiful day.


----------



## LunaDoo

Junkenpo said:


> Aloha all,
> 
> I haven't taken the time to contribute any pics recently, but after today's scare in Hawaii, I took a few pics of today's bangle:  baby purple.  Still coming down from the adrenaline, haha, but it was a beautiful day.


Thought of you today. Must have been scary! Do you have a safe place to go in a situation like that?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Junkenpo said:


> Aloha all,
> 
> I haven't taken the time to contribute any pics recently, but after today's scare in Hawaii, I took a few pics of today's bangle:  baby purple.  Still coming down from the adrenaline, haha, but it was a beautiful day.



Wow, I just read what happened. I’m so sorry, what horrible error. Thank goodness this was fake and everyone is safe.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Aloha all,
> 
> I haven't taken the time to contribute any pics recently, but after today's scare in Hawaii, I took a few pics of today's bangle:  baby purple.  Still coming down from the adrenaline, haha, but it was a beautiful day.



I just read about what happened in Hawaii - thank goodness it was a mistake!
I’m sure it must have been terrifying. I’m glad you have your beautiful jades to calm and protect you JKP.


----------



## Junkenpo

Good morning all!

Yup.. husband and I were sleeping in for Saturday, and woke up to our  phones blaring the emergency alert.  There was a moment of "Am I really reading this? Does this really say that?" and immediately went to the internet, turned on the TV, radio trying to get more info.... I called my mom.  MIL was so afraid.  FIL pointed out the sirens were not going off, so he wasn't worried.  We get alerts about flash flooding and other emergency here, so we're used to taking those text alerts seriously, and the sirens are known to malfunction occasionally.   It was definitely terrifying to think that we could all potentially be dead within the next 20 minutes. 

I think it took us about 5-10  minutes to to confirm it was a false alarm, but the "official" false alarm notification came so late.   Such relief to know that WW3 wasn't actually starting.


----------



## dingobeast

So sorry that happened to you. I am so glad everyone is ok, and baby purple is lovely.


----------



## EarthGatherer

Junkenpo said:


> Aloha all,
> 
> I haven't taken the time to contribute any pics recently, but after today's scare in Hawaii, I took a few pics of today's bangle:  baby purple.  Still coming down from the adrenaline, haha, but it was a beautiful day.



Glad you're ok. I would have flipped if I saw a message like that. Are there many bomb shelters?


----------



## udalrike

I am happy that you are ok, Junkenpo!!!


----------



## udalrike

Huge nephrite beads


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3935120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huge nephrite beads



Gorgeous Uli!!


----------



## berniechocolate

Wow Uli very intense green nephrite .

Hello and welcome EarthGatherer . The dragon pendant is very bold . I have always have a fondness for peaches because they are so plump carries an auspicious meaning of abundance and good health . 

NephriteGoddess -the nephrite bangles looks interesting . I didn’t know that nephrite comes in such lovely shades of reds and orange too it’s very unique . Where did you get that from? 

FanOfjadeite , the black jadeite are real shiny . Lovely stack with the yellow jade bangle


----------



## berniechocolate

Junkenpo said:


> Aloha all,
> 
> I haven't taken the time to contribute any pics recently, but after today's scare in Hawaii, I took a few pics of today's bangle:  baby purple.  Still coming down from the adrenaline, haha, but it was a beautiful day.



Sounds like a harrowing experience . Hope all is well . So lovely to see the gentle shade of purple against the backdrop of the bluey skies .


----------



## fanofjadeite

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3935120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huge nephrite beads


I love your beads, uli  Such gorgeous green


----------



## fanofjadeite

berniechocolate said:


> Wow Uli very intense green nephrite .
> 
> Hello and welcome EarthGatherer . The dragon pendant is very bold . I have always have a fondness for peaches because they are so plump carries an auspicious meaning of abundance and good health .
> 
> NephriteGoddess -the nephrite bangles looks interesting . I didn’t know that nephrite comes in such lovely shades of reds and orange too it’s very unique . Where did you get that from?
> 
> FanOfjadeite , the black jadeite are real shiny . Lovely stack with the yellow jade bangle


Thanks, Bernie  I love my black jadeite beads bracelet very much, its on my wrist almost 24/7


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, friends! Black jade is timeless, fano....


----------



## udalrike

Different shades of green. Jadeite and nephrite:


----------



## fanofjadeite

My 3 legged frog ring arrived today.


----------



## udalrike

WOW!!! So beautiful, Fano!


----------



## fanofjadeite

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3935814
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Different shades of green. Jadeite and nephrite:


Uli, is your beads 18mm or 20mm?


----------



## fanofjadeite

udalrike said:


> WOW!!! So beautiful, Fano!


Thanks, uli  The frog is holding a ingot but its hard to see it in the pics.


----------



## udalrike

They are 18 mm and they are quite heavy! But not too heavy....


----------



## udalrike

Saw this one from Jademine for 2900 $!!!


----------



## udalrike

I can´t see the pictures, can you? Mine wasn´t as expensive and to be honest, I like mine better.


----------



## berniechocolate

Your nephrite looks way more intense .  The vivid leaf green looks pretty awesome Uli


----------



## berniechocolate

fanofjadeite said:


> My 3 legged frog ring arrived today.
> View attachment 3935813
> View attachment 3935815



Statement ring !


----------



## berniechocolate

These arrive from HK a few days ago .


----------



## udalrike

These wonderful soft colours.... Just adorable, Bernie!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3935814
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Different shades of green. Jadeite and nephrite:



I love them both Uli but those nephrite beads are extra bold and beautiful. The colour is so rich and the polish is like glass. [emoji7]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> My 3 legged frog ring arrived today.
> View attachment 3935813
> View attachment 3935815



Adorable! While frogs are usually green yours is special with lavender. A great statement ring - it’s really high and chunky. [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> These arrive from HK a few days ago .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3935829
> View attachment 3935830
> View attachment 3935831



You have the most beautiful pieces Bernie. That pendant is really icy and plump [emoji6]. Is the bangle new too? It’s gorgeous!  The little pi bracelet is from before right? The colours are so sweet. You have impeccable taste. [emoji8]


----------



## udalrike

+1
You are so right, 2boys!!!


----------



## berniechocolate

udalrike said:


> These wonderful soft colours.... Just adorable, Bernie!



Thanks I love pastels  

Yup 2boysmommy it’s a new bracelet . I like the colorful tiny jade buttons . They call it ping an kou in mandarin which translate to safety buttons .


----------



## Junkenpo

dingobeast said:


> So sorry that happened to you. I am so glad everyone is ok, and baby purple is lovely.





EarthGatherer said:


> Glad you're ok. I would have flipped if I saw a message like that. Are there many bomb shelters?





udalrike said:


> I am happy that you are ok, Junkenpo!!!





berniechocolate said:


> Sounds like a harrowing experience . Hope all is well . So lovely to see the gentle shade of purple against the backdrop of the bluey skies .



Thanks for the sympathies, all!  It was harrowing....  one missile? More?  Targeting all the islands, or just Oahu?  Most of our population is on Oahu... I was at UH Manoa when 9/11 happened, and that was somber... but this was terrifying because it was so close to home.  We have a strong military presence on Oahu, so the other thought is, can they shoot it out of the sky before it does (too much?) damage?  And of course, the other thought is ... what type of ballistic missile?  My understanding is they have a 10-30 mile radius, so that would pretty much reach almost short to shore on most parts of the islands.  Since we were at home, we sheltered in place.  After verification of the false alarm, watching all the vids of people reacting to the warning was very sobering. 

Here's a picture of The Big Jade.... weighty and comforting.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Thanks for the sympathies, all!  It was harrowing....  one missile? More?  Targeting all the islands, or just Oahu?  Most of our population is on Oahu... I was at UH Manoa when 9/11 happened, and that was somber... but this was terrifying because it was so close to home.  We have a strong military presence on Oahu, so the other thought is, can they shoot it out of the sky before it does (too much?) damage?  And of course, the other thought is ... what type of ballistic missile?  My understanding is they have a 10-30 mile radius, so that would pretty much reach almost short to shore on most parts of the islands.  Since we were at home, we sheltered in place.  After verification of the false alarm, watching all the vids of people reacting to the warning was very sobering.
> 
> Here's a picture of The Big Jade.... weighty and comforting.



It’s crazy the level of fear this “mistake” caused unnecessarily. I’m glad you and the people of Hawaii are ok. [emoji847] 
Big Jade is really big Love the colour and sharp edges are more unique. I don’t see that cutting too often.


----------



## fanofjadeite

berniechocolate said:


> Thanks I love pastels
> 
> Yup 2boysmommy it’s a new bracelet . I like the colorful tiny jade buttons . They call it ping an kou in mandarin which translate to safety buttons .


I have 2 of those ping an kou bracelets too. Completely forgot that I have them, until I see your pic now.


----------



## TankerToad

View attachment 3936260

My Christmas gift


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3936260
> 
> My Christmas gift



What a beautiful gift TankerToad. [emoji4] It’s very ornate.  Did you choose this or was it a surprise?


----------



## Junkenpo

TankerToad said:


> My Christmas gift



Ahh!  I love it!  What a great color and carving!  Congrats and wear in good health.


----------



## EarthGatherer

So, the first bangle arrived today. It was a random color size pick one from uni_jade. The color is white and grey with a couple bright and dark green spots. It's actually very pretty and organic looking- like a nice hippie bangle, perfect for my mom. I am so happy to finally understand what the "chime" is and have expectations for weight and feel of a jade bangle now. I hadn't realized it sings almost like crystal or that it would feel so hefty. 





I'm waiting on my sister's from gojade, which looks like it will be a very nice piece. I'm also waiting on mine from Maithong, which I'm a little apprehensive about after reading about possible non-A jade from the shop. I did order it with a cert, and didn't hear of any issues, plus the shop owner has been great so...? I don't know, guess I'll see. Any feedback regarding that would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## TankerToad

2boys_jademommy said:


> What a beautiful gift TankerToad. [emoji4] It’s very ornate.  Did you choose this or was it a surprise?



A surprise !!


----------



## TankerToad

Junkenpo said:


> Ahh!  I love it!  What a great color and carving!  Congrats and wear in good health.



Thank you 
Kinda love it


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

EarthGatherer said:


> So, the first bangle arrived today. It was a random color size pick one from uni_jade. The color is white and grey with a couple bright and dark green spots. It's actually very pretty and organic looking- like a nice hippie bangle, perfect for my mom. I am so happy to finally understand what the "chime" is and have expectations for weight and feel of a jade bangle now. I hadn't realized it sings almost like crystal or that it would feel so hefty.
> 
> View attachment 3936601
> View attachment 3936602
> 
> 
> I'm waiting on my sister's from gojade, which looks like it will be a very nice piece. I'm also waiting on mine from Maithong, which I'm a little apprehensive about after reading about possible non-A jade from the shop. I did order it with a cert, and didn't hear of any issues, plus the shop owner has been great so...? I don't know, guess I'll see. Any feedback regarding that would be appreciated. Thanks!



For a random colour pick you did good Earthgatherer [emoji6] How is the fit? Hopefully your other bangle will be lovely too. It’s nice you were a belt of ind a similar bangle for your sister too. [emoji4]
I too love the weight of jade. Very comforting.


----------



## NephriteGoddess

Thought I'd share what I'm wearing today. Black nephrite bangle. Blessings to all.


----------



## NephriteGoddess

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3935814
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Different shades of green. Jadeite and nephrite:


Niiice!!! Lovely combination! Maybe I will try to wear my beads more! For some reason, I can't get comfortable with my bead bracelets - I'm always fidgeting with them.  Need to train myself.


----------



## NephriteGoddess

dingobeast said:


> These are some of my jades: Black/green nephrite with random chatoyant gemstone beads, jadeite stack with my freckly bangle from Ultimate Jadeite and some jadeite beads from two different eBay vendors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3931625
> View attachment 3931626


Love your avatar Dingobeast...reminds me of sweet gumball candy! Beautiful colors. Like the dark green/black bangle as well - lovely selection!


----------



## udalrike

Tankertoad, GREAT!!!!!
LOVE your bangle!
It reminds me of the one in my avatar:


----------



## udalrike

Nephrite Goddess, you have WONDERFUL bangles!!!! Just WOW!!!


----------



## udalrike

Earthgatherer, nice jade bangle! I had only good experiences with gojade AND Maithong...


----------



## NephriteGoddess

udalrike said:


> Nephrite Goddess, you have WONDERFUL bangles!!!! Just WOW!!!


Aw shucks, thanks Udalrike...I had actually stopped wearing my jade for a long while - getting sidetracked with work and life stuff. But everyone on this thread have inspired me to revisit what originally attracted me to jade in the first place


----------



## udalrike

That is great news, Nephritegoddess!!!


----------



## udalrike

Please show your beads....


----------



## udalrike

The jade pendant I am wearing today:


----------



## NephriteGoddess

udalrike said:


> Earthgatherer, nice jade bangle! I had only good experiences with gojade AND Maithong...


Thanks for sharing that Uldalrike -


berniechocolate said:


> Wow Uli very intense green nephrite .
> 
> Hello and welcome EarthGatherer . The dragon pendant is very bold . I have always have a fondness for peaches because they are so plump carries an auspicious meaning of abundance and good health .
> 
> NephriteGoddess -the nephrite bangles looks interesting . I didn’t know that nephrite comes in such lovely shades of reds and orange too it’s very unique . Where did you get that from?
> 
> FanOfjadeite , the black jadeite are real shiny . Lovely stack with the yellow jade bangle



Oh, to answer your question, the brownish/reddish/orangy bangle is from a nephrite slick I purchased many years ago while visiting my old roommate near Lake Baikal in Russia. When I learned I'd have problems getting it through customs, my friend suggested I just get it carved while I still had some time left, so I did. Some of the coloring comes from the high iron content in the soil in that area. Some of the rusty-colored rind is in there too. I was hoping to keep what was left of the stone, but it kept fracturing during cutting. Although I was able to keep a couple of small shaped up pieces in addition to the bangle, most of the stone was gone. So, I kinda regretted cutting into it just to make that bangle. So, long story long, that's how that bangle came to be...


----------



## NephriteGoddess

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3937240
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jade pendant I am wearing today:


Lovely pendant!! If you don't mind me asking, did you purchase your pendant separate from your chain or together?


----------



## EarthGatherer

2boys_jademommy said:


> For a random colour pick you did good Earthgatherer [emoji6] How is the fit? Hopefully your other bangle will be lovely too. It’s nice you were a belt of ind a similar bangle for your sister too. [emoji4]
> I too love the weight of jade. Very comforting.



Thanks! It was definitely a pleasant surprise. I'm going to see if it fits my mom and if she likes it. It's a 61mm, so kinda big for me, but maybe too small for her. It's so strange how it worked out genetically- our hands are nothing alike, but I'm hoping it will fit her.  



udalrike said:


> Earthgatherer, nice jade bangle! I had only good experiences with gojade AND Maithong...



Thank you for the feedback on that, Udalrike. I've been so nervous, and you really gave me some peace of mind.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

NephriteGoddess said:


> Thought I'd share what I'm wearing today. Black nephrite bangle. Blessings to all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3937207



It’s beautiful! I love black nephrite. The bangle in my avatar is nephrite as well. 
I love the width of your bangle and that shine. [emoji7]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3937240
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jade pendant I am wearing today:



How adorable Uli! I don’t recall seeing this one before. The gold is nicely carved


----------



## NephriteGoddess

2boys_jademommy said:


> It’s beautiful! I love black nephrite. The bangle in my avatar is nephrite as well.
> I love the width of your bangle and that shine. [emoji7]


Thanks JadeMommy! Yeah I love the shine on this bangle. Shine credit due to Allan S.. I've seen his name a few times on this thread, actually. This is one of the first bangles I ordered from him, and when he said "mirror polish", he meant mirror 

I actually wondered if your avatar bangle was nephrite, thanks for sharing that. It looks very delicately carved - very beautiful!!! What is the carving on your bangle? Is it a flower carving? I have a couple of carved bangles but they are jadeite - I really hope to find a really nicely carved nephrite bangle one of these days...


----------



## sxca

My DH’s grandmother gave me one of her jade bracelets as part of a Christmas gift this year. I think it’s absolutely beautiful!! Unfortunately, it fell from my shelf the very next day (smh), hence the smaller gold band in the 2nd and 3rd photo. I just got it back from the jeweler yesterday, and still think it’s beautiful even though I feel like a dummy for being so clumsy!


----------



## NephriteGoddess

sxca said:


> View attachment 3937325
> View attachment 3937326
> View attachment 3937327
> View attachment 3937328
> View attachment 3937329
> 
> 
> My DH’s grandmother gave me one of her jade bracelets as part of a Christmas gift this year. I think it’s absolutely beautiful!! Unfortunately, it fell from my shelf the very next day (smh), hence the smaller gold band in the 2nd and 3rd photo. I just got it back from the jeweler yesterday, and still think it’s beautiful even though I feel like a dummy for being so clumsy!


Your bangle is lovely! Beautiful colors. The gold on the bangle is very beautifully crafted as well!! Believe me, you are in good company: I have definitely bonked apart my fair share of bracelets/bangles. It happens, that's for sure


----------



## sxca

sxca said:


> View attachment 3937325
> View attachment 3937326
> View attachment 3937327
> View attachment 3937328
> View attachment 3937329
> 
> 
> My DH’s grandmother gave me one of her jade bracelets as part of a Christmas gift this year. I think it’s absolutely beautiful!! Unfortunately, it fell from my shelf the very next day (smh), hence the smaller gold band in the 2nd and 3rd photo. I just got it back from the jeweler yesterday, and still think it’s beautiful even though I feel like a dummy for being so clumsy!




Thank you for the compliment! The jeweler told me the same thing - it happens quite often. It was mostly because of the sentimental value that I felt so terrible ☹️ 

I’ve never owned a jade bracelet before, do you happen to have any tips on care/how careful I should be with it?


----------



## sxca

NephriteGoddess said:


> Your bangle is lovely! Beautiful colors. The gold on the bangle is very beautifully crafted as well!! Believe me, you are in good company: I have definitely bonked apart my fair share of bracelets/bangles. It happens, that's for sure




Thank you for the compliment! The jeweler told me the same thing - it happens quite often. It was mostly because of the sentimental value that I felt so terrible ☹️ 

I’ve never owned a jade bracelet before, do you happen to have any tips on care/how careful I should be with it?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

NephriteGoddess said:


> Thanks JadeMommy! Yeah I love the shine on this bangle. Shine credit due to Allan S.. I've seen his name a few times on this thread, actually. This is one of the first bangles I ordered from him, and when he said "mirror polish", he meant mirror
> 
> I actually wondered if your avatar bangle was nephrite, thanks for sharing that. It looks very delicately carved - very beautiful!!! What is the carving on your bangle? Is it a flower carving? I have a couple of carved bangles but they are jadeite - I really hope to find a really nicely carved nephrite bangle one of these days...



I have heard and seen amazing work from Allan but I don’t personally have any of his creations. Your bangle is just gorgeous. That mirror shine is what really make the bangle special. 
My black nephrite is also a custom order and there is no carving Maybe the pic looks like there is carving but it is just a simple plain black bangle. I just love it as it also has great shine. Goes with everything.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

sxca said:


> View attachment 3937325
> View attachment 3937326
> View attachment 3937327
> View attachment 3937328
> View attachment 3937329
> 
> 
> My DH’s grandmother gave me one of her jade bracelets as part of a Christmas gift this year. I think it’s absolutely beautiful!! Unfortunately, it fell from my shelf the very next day (smh), hence the smaller gold band in the 2nd and 3rd photo. I just got it back from the jeweler yesterday, and still think it’s beautiful even though I feel like a dummy for being so clumsy!



Hey it happens SXCA... the gold band looks lovely and quite suits the bangle. Also the fact that it is from your grandma makes it very special I’m sure so don’t feel bad for dropping it. 
Love your tattoo by the way. [emoji4]


----------



## sxca

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hey it happens SXCA... the gold band looks lovely and quite suits the bangle. Also the fact that it is from your grandma makes it very special I’m sure so don’t feel bad for dropping it.
> Love your tattoo by the way. [emoji4]



Thank you! Yes, I feel lucky that the “fix” involves putting more gold on the bangle . Thank you for the encouragement, I try to remind myself of that that when I start to feel bad about it And thanks! Haha I’ve had that for almost 10 years now, I sometimes forget I have it


----------



## NephriteGoddess

2boys_jademommy said:


> I have heard and seen amazing work from Allan but I don’t personally have any of his creations. Your bangle is just gorgeous. That mirror shine is what really make the bangle special.
> My black nephrite is also a custom order and there is no carving Maybe the pic looks like there is carving but it is just a simple plain black bangle. I just love it as it also has great shine. Goes with everything.



Ah, I don't know why I thought it was carved - maybe it's all the little sparklies of light reflecting onto your bangle that made me think it was carved - a super shine will definitely do that, that's the excuse I'm leaning on


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

sxca said:


> Thank you! Yes, I feel lucky that the “fix” involves putting more gold on the bangle . Thank you for the encouragement, I try to remind myself of that that when I start to feel bad about it And thanks! Haha I’ve had that for almost 10 years now, I sometimes forget I have it



How awesome-have you been wearing it for 10 years? If so have you noticed any changes?


----------



## NephriteGoddess

sxca said:


> Thank you for the compliment! The jeweler told me the same thing - it happens quite often. It was mostly because of the sentimental value that I felt so terrible ☹️
> 
> I’ve never owned a jade bracelet before, do you happen to have any tips on care/how careful I should be with it?


Hi SXCA! Hmm, jade is pretty strong and low maintenance. It can also withstand casual everyday light bumps - but in my experience, any swift, sharp hit may fracture or break a jade bracelet. My friend cracked her jadeite bangle when she knocked it against a piece of plywood. I sometimes wear my bangles for weeks at a time, but always remove it if I think I run the risk of banging it on something.

Anyway, my only piece of advice would be to just get in the habit of managing your movements when you're wearing your jade bangle - you'll eventually get used to going about your regular routine while still exercising caution with your bangles/bracelets. And if you think you'll be doing something where you'll possibly knock your bracelet around, either don't wear it, or take it off and store it in a safe place. If you have to think twice about breaking your bracelet while doing something - don't wear it.

The other ladies will have other great tips, but this is what has helped me the most - I hope it's useful.


----------



## sxca

2boys_jademommy said:


> How awesome-have you been wearing it for 10 years? If so have you noticed any changes?



Oops! I was referring to my tattoo . I had that done in 2008. I was just given the bracelet this past Christmas, although my DH's grandmother had it for many years prior to that. I'd be interested to know if she thinks it changed at all! Not sure if that was what you were asking about as far as wear. 

If it was about the tattoo - I haven't noticed much, but the edges have gotten a little "fuzzy" over time


----------



## sxca

NephriteGoddess said:


> Hi SXCA! Hmm, jade is pretty strong and low maintenance. It can also withstand casual everyday light bumps - but in my experience, any swift, sharp hit may fracture or break a jade bracelet. My friend cracked her jadeite bangle when she knocked it against a piece of plywood. I sometimes wear my bangles for weeks at a time, but always remove it if I think I run the risk of banging it on something.
> 
> Anyway, my only piece of advice would be to just get in the habit of managing your movements when you're wearing your jade bangle - you'll eventually get used to going about your regular routine while still exercising caution with your bangles/bracelets. And if you think you'll be doing something where you'll possibly knock your bracelet around, either don't wear it, or take it off and store it in a safe place. If you have to think twice about breaking your bracelet while doing something - don't wear it.
> 
> The other ladies will have other great tips, but this is what has helped me the most - I hope it's useful.



Thank you for that advice! I think you're so right - I have to become accustomed to managing my movements when I have it on. I wore it to work for the first time today and was surprised by how I had to negotiate the tables, computers, doors, etc. But, I want to make sure I take care of it, so I don't mind being a little slower and deliberate in what I'm doing until I get used to it


----------



## fanofjadeite

Made earrings with the 2 jade beads I removed from bracelet.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

sxca said:


> Oops! I was referring to my tattoo . I had that done in 2008. I was just given the bracelet this past Christmas, although my DH's grandmother had it for many years prior to that. I'd be interested to know if she thinks it changed at all! Not sure if that was what you were asking about as far as wear.
> 
> If it was about the tattoo - I haven't noticed much, but the edges have gotten a little "fuzzy" over time



Lol that’s ok it was my misunderstanding[emoji12]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> Made earrings with the 2 jade beads I removed from bracelet.
> View attachment 3939168



Fan that’s Awesome! Now you have a bead set [emoji7] I love the simple design. Let’s the bead shine [emoji6]


----------



## udalrike

Sxca, wonderful bangle!!!!


----------



## udalrike

Fano, great work!
Thank you , 2 boys!
I forgot, who asked me about the fish pendant. I bought it without the chain.


----------



## udalrike

Light lavender and intense green


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3940120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Light lavender and intense green



These beads are yummy Uli [emoji7] Super shiny and so richly green. The two look lovely together as the lavender is more soft.


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, 2boys!! I love them together. Today I wear these earrings with my jades.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Thanks, 2boys!! I love them together. Today I wear these earrings with my jades.
> 
> View attachment 3940129



Adorable!!! Would match your fish pendant 
Gorgeous Uli [emoji8]


----------



## udalrike

Thank you again, dear 2 boys!


----------



## udalrike

Here with the pendant


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

I really have a thing for fish, especially carps and kois.
So I bought this bowl yesterday.


----------



## dingobeast

NephriteGoddess said:


> Love your avatar Dingobeast...reminds me of sweet gumball candy! Beautiful colors. Like the dark green/black bangle as well - lovely selection!


Thank you, Nephrite Goddess! I got the idea of the big gumball bead bracelets from here. Very fun and they also make nice gifts for friends, and you don't have to worry so much about sizing. Also, you inspired me to buy a big ol' green nephrite ring. I will post it soon.


----------



## dingobeast

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3936260
> 
> My Christmas gift


That is straight up gorgeous, TankerToad!


----------



## dingobeast

EarthGatherer said:


> So, the first bangle arrived today. It was a random color size pick one from uni_jade. The color is white and grey with a couple bright and dark green spots. It's actually very pretty and organic looking- like a nice hippie bangle, perfect for my mom. I am so happy to finally understand what the "chime" is and have expectations for weight and feel of a jade bangle now. I hadn't realized it sings almost like crystal or that it would feel so hefty.
> 
> I got a random UniJade one as well, it is a dark olive green, not as pretty as yours but you can't beat it for the price. I like the idea of the random ones a lot, you got a really great one.


----------



## Junkenpo

Morning jadies!   

Jade addiction is something you can fight for awhile, but the sometimes you just have to feed it.  I try to beat it back by hauling out my pretties to gloat over like a dragon with his hoard.  Haha 

Here's a new picture of a small portion of my collection.  These are Ming's items. Not all are signed, but I feel pretty comfortable callign them all Ming's due to similarity of style, material, and workmanship.


----------



## dingobeast

Those are all classic beauties, Junkenpo! Especially like the black and white earrings. We all know the pull of our jade addiction, I believe! We should start a band.


----------



## Junkenpo

Thank you dingobeast!    

Of everything there, I wear those earrings and the other circle ones most often, and they always get me compliments.  I think people like them because they are different looking. They are large enough to be eye-catching but very classy and easy to dress up/down too.  Not too heavy and they are clips, which is fun because I have pierced ears.   The black navette ones are clips, too and a bit tight; they pinch.  I have to figure out how to lessen the tension on them. The green ones with the climbing leaves are screw backs and fun, but harder to put on and take off.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Morning jadies!
> 
> Jade addiction is something you can fight for awhile, but the sometimes you just have to feed it.  I try to beat it back by hauling out my pretties to gloat over like a dragon with his hoard.  Haha
> 
> Here's a new picture of a small portion of my collection.  These are Ming's items. Not all are signed, but I feel pretty comfortable callign them all Ming's due to similarity of style, material, and workmanship.



Queen of Beads [emoji8] Beautiful collection and I know this is only a fraction of the beauties you own JKP [emoji6]


----------



## dingobeast

My nephrite ring from 3jade, inspired by NephriteGoddess, pale green/lavender bangle from orientalart988. Also, the dingobeast that I take my name from in the background.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

dingobeast said:


> View attachment 3940529
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My nephrite ring from 3jade, inspired by NephriteGoddess, pale green/lavender bangle from orientalart988. Also, the dingobeast that I take my name from in the background.



Your pieces are really bold - that ring packs a punch! Is it comfortable to wear? They look nice on you. [emoji4]


----------



## dingobeast

2boys_jademommy said:


> Your pieces are really bold - that ring packs a punch! Is it comfortable to wear? They look nice on you. [emoji4]



Thank you, 2boys_jademommy! It is comfy to wear on that finger, I call it my crazy old lady ring. I have sausage fingers and it really doesn't help that situation, but I am at the age where I don't care. It is actually cute as a thumb ring. If I wear it on an interior finger, it is too lumpy.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

dingobeast said:


> Thank you, 2boys_jademommy! It is comfy to wear on that finger, I call it my crazy old lady ring. I have sausage fingers and it really doesn't help that situation, but I am at the age where I don't care. It is actually cute as a thumb ring. If I wear it on an interior finger, it is too lumpy.


It’s is not a crazy old lady ring lol! I think it looks great on the pointer finger - gives it a cooler vibe and bonus that it is comfy. [emoji6]


----------



## EarthGatherer

Dingobeast, olive green sounds lovely! The random pick was fun, but waiting for something like that is tough. And now I have to wait to see if it fits her. *biting my nails*


----------



## dingobeast

EarthGatherer said:


> Dingobeast, olive green sounds lovely! The random pick was fun, but waiting for something like that is tough. And now I have to wait to see if it fits her. *biting my nails*




Yessss! Initially the wait truly sucked, you get kinda used to it. Things from northern China take forever, Hong Kong and Shanghai seem to get things here faster. I got a bangle from Ultimate Jadeite and got the DHL express, it got here in 3 days, which was delightful. My olive green looks more like marble than jade.


----------



## udalrike

I want to show you a bangle. Not jade, but very Chinese....


----------



## dingobeast

udalrike said:


> I want to show you a bangle. Not jade, but very Chinese....
> View attachment 3943275



That is lovely, Udalrike. What is it made of? It reminds me of the cartouche from an antique map.


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Dingobeast! It is handmade from a French postcard. I ordered it  from France.


----------



## dingobeast

Has anyone gone to the jade markets in Hong Kong? I am in the US and my husband and I are thinking about another Asian trip and trying to see where we would have the most fun.


----------



## berniechocolate

dingobeast said:


> Has anyone gone to the jade markets in Hong Kong? I am in the US and my husband and I are thinking about another Asian trip and trying to see where we would have the most fun.



It’s fun lotsa things to look at but plenty of fakes .  Have to be discerning buying from there what Is grade A and what is not . And best ask about return policy , you can test it at a Hk jade lab too .


----------



## berniechocolate

udalrike said:


> I want to show you a bangle. Not jade, but very Chinese....
> View attachment 3943275



Wow very pretty chinoiserie scene .  Good taste  Uli


----------



## dingobeast

berniechocolate said:


> It’s fun lotsa things to look at but plenty of fakes .  Have to be discerning buying from there what Is grade A and what is not . And best ask about return policy , you can test it at a Hk jade lab too .



Thanks, berniechocolate. The fake stuff is everywhere, I am getting a little better at telling the difference, but I know they can be good enough to bamboozle experts. I think I will see who has the best reputation and just be a cheapskate and have fun. I actually use some of my fake stuff to compare as a reference or what fake or treated stuff look and feels like.


----------



## TankerToad

dingobeast said:


> That is straight up gorgeous, TankerToad!



View attachment 3946295

Thank you so much 
I love it so


----------



## dingobeast

This might be the craziest jade bangle related thing I have ever seen. I am so curious about it.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/OLD-CHINES...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## Junkenpo

TankerToad said:


> Thank you so much
> I love it so


My favorite bangles are my carved ones, and this one has such great detail all over.  I'm envious!  The carvings look very delicate and feminine and the color is soft and calming.   Jadies in this thread have a habit of naming our bangles.  Any idea about what you might call yours?  


dingobeast said:


> This might be the craziest jade bangle related thing I have ever seen. I am so curious about it.



Wow, that is neat!  What a great conversation piece.   I wonder what kind of jade the bangle is, and what the inner diameter is... not that I would take it apart to try to wear, but I do wonder what the thought process was to take a what looks like a wearable bangle and to turn it into art!   That'd be a fun project to make with a baby bangle that has been outgrown or a cracked bangle with sentimental value.


----------



## dingobeast

Wow, that is neat!  What a great conversation piece.   I wonder what kind of jade the bangle is, and what the inner diameter is... not that I would take it apart to try to wear, but I do wonder what the thought process was to take a what looks like a wearable bangle and to turn it into art!   That'd be a fun project to make with a baby bangle that has been outgrown or a cracked bangle with sentimental value.[/QUOTE]

It is so curious to me! The other items in the seller's store are really amazing, lots of good nephrite or Hetian jade, so I am guessing that is what this one is. My guess is that the bidders will take it apart, as it looks like a very nice bangle, but it would be fun to incorporate a tiny or broken bangle into art of some kind.


----------



## TankerToad

Junkenpo said:


> My favorite bangles are my carved ones, and this one has such great detail all over.  I'm envious!  The carvings look very delicate and feminine and the color is soft and calming.   Jadies in this thread have a habit of naming our bangles.  Any idea about what you might call yours?
> 
> 
> Wow, that is neat!  What a great conversation piece.   I wonder what kind of jade the bangle is, and what the inner diameter is... not that I would take it apart to try to wear, but I do wonder what the thought process was to take a what looks like a wearable bangle and to turn it into art!   That'd be a fun project to make with a baby bangle that has been outgrown or a cracked bangle with sentimental value.



Thank you again 
I’m so new to jade 
This bangle was a very special gift from DH purchased at a jeweler in Hawaii 
Honestly had no idea how expensive jade was/is- 
But this bangle has my heart - love how it warms when I wear it
I’ve been told jade lore has it that jade keeps one safe when worn ...
Any ideas on a name ?


----------



## berniechocolate

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3936260
> 
> My Christmas gift



The floral scrolls & swirls of blossoms looks so beautifully elegant and mystical . 

It looks like something dainty a Chinese emperor would gift to his lovely empress , the gold clasp & chain that accompanied the setting .

Blossom , Mystic & empress comes to mind .


----------



## fanofjadeite

My aunt bought me a garnet beads with 24K gold pixiu bracelet today. Looks good with my jade bangle.


----------



## dingobeast

So pretty! Gold and jade are made for each other.


----------



## berniechocolate

fanofjadeite said:


> My aunt bought me a garnet beads with 24K gold pixiu bracelet today. Looks good with my jade bangle.
> View attachment 3948157



Nice stack ! I bought a similar pixiu gold beaded bracelet for my mom too


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, dear Bernie!!!


----------



## udalrike

Fano, I LOVE your new bracelet!


----------



## udalrike

Do you have a picture of the bracelet for your mom, Bernie?


----------



## fanofjadeite

dingobeast said:


> So pretty! Gold and jade are made for each other.


I totally agree, dingobeast! Gold and jade are made for each other.


----------



## fanofjadeite

berniechocolate said:


> Nice stack ! I bought a similar pixiu gold beaded bracelet for my mom too


Thanks, Bernie  I actually wanted another design pixiu bracelet, but it was sold out. Would love to see your mom's bracelet if u have a pic.


----------



## fanofjadeite

udalrike said:


> Fano, I LOVE your new bracelet!


Thanks, uli I love it too


----------



## fanofjadeite

2boys_jademommy said:


> Fan that’s Awesome! Now you have a bead set [emoji7] I love the simple design. Let’s the bead shine [emoji6]


Thanks, jademommy I chose a simple design because I don't like designs that are too complicated. U r right, lets the jade bead shine


----------



## Junkenpo

Aloha jadies!  Here's the swap out for the day, Elsa (carved white w/spots of green - bat, coins, ruyi), with my daily wear onyx bracelet.


----------



## fanofjadeite

Went to mall yesterday with my aunt and she was looking at a lavender jade bangle at window of a jewellery shop. I was telling her that it looks like treated jade when the sales lady came out. She told me all grade A jades but that's not true. Many of the jade pieces are clearly color treated. I replied that the bangle looks like grade B not grade A, and she said 'oh, we have grade A and grade B'  Not very honest sales lady.


----------



## udalrike

Nephrite abundance


----------



## udalrike

Nephrite abundance


----------



## udalrike

Sorry for the double post.


Today's pendant


----------



## dingobeast

Has anyone re-polished a jadeite bangle? I am wondering if it is something to trust a local jeweler with or try and find a specialist.


----------



## dingobeast

That is really lovely,  Junkenpo. I have been trying to find a nice carved bangle and haven't had much luck. Yours is very icy, very well-carved.


----------



## dingobeast

Udalrike, your stack is stunning. I love the deep green nephrite.


----------



## Junkenpo

dingobeast said:


> That is really lovely,  Junkenpo. I have been trying to find a nice carved bangle and haven't had much luck. Yours is very icy, very well-carved.



Thank you!  Elsa and The Big Jade were from an etsy seller who had beautiful carved bangles. She hasn't listed anything for a long time now, though.  The rest were mostly luck... right time/place/price.  I'm pretty picky about my regular bangles becuase I need a comfy fit, but when it comes to carved bangles, I"m a lot more open to different sizes if I like the color/carving.   Carved bangles are usually less expensive than a similar color/translucence/grain because they are hiding surface-reaching flawing in the carvings.

Desire Treasures and JadebyNikolai has some very nice carved bangles...  though they are out of my current budget cap at the moment. haha

Here's a new picture of all my carved bangles together.


----------



## dingobeast

[/QUOTE]


OMG. Those are all stunning. The faceted one and the gorgeous yellow/honey are like nothing I have ever seen before, what a treat to see! I am so glad to see other folks are as obsessed as me.


----------



## IWHLVR

udalrike said:


> Sorry for the double post.
> 
> 
> Today's pendant


Oh my udralike, I LOVE that horse pendant!!


----------



## IWHLVR

Has anyone bought off etsy seller HeavensStoneZ  ?  I'm fighting myself on a bangle . . . (-;


----------



## Junkenpo

dingobeast said:


> OMG. Those are all stunning. The faceted one and the gorgeous yellow/honey are like nothing I have ever seen before, what a treat to see! I am so glad to see other folks are as obsessed as me.



That yellow one was one of the first carved bangles I got.  It was a little pricier than I wanted to spend, but I had to have it... lol. It's from jade-los-angeles on e.bay.  I've never worn it because it is so small.  When I put it on, it will have to stay on.  I'm saving it for when I turn 60. Haha... the faceted one was just luck.   NYCPrincess has a whitish one that is TDF and Berniechocolate has a black one.... Mine is a lightish foam green and it is slightly on the large side.  I think the seller was just decluttering old jewelry because she only had one other jade item and never sold jade again.   JadebyNikolai had a similar one on her website and asking price was $3K, haha. No way could I have paid anything close to that.



IWHLVR said:


> Has anyone bought off etsy seller HeavensStoneZ  ?  I'm fighting myself on a bangle . . . (-;



Cute stuff!  I like those dragon rings.  I've never purchased from them, but I would say that most of their opaque bangles look okay, though overpriced for that translucence/grain/color.  I would check the lavender for color polish, and some of the "icy" might not be all jadeite (mix-in of albite and/ or moonstone, I would definitely check specific gravity). It is what it is though... if you like it and you can't find it elsewhere, then only you can decide what you'll pay.  I've definitely overpaid for some bangles due to living where I can only shop online and I don't trust myself trying to decipher Taobao and other chinese buying platforms.  It looks like the seller accepts returns on a timely basis with the cost born by the buyer.


----------



## berniechocolate

fanofjadeite said:


> Thanks, Bernie  I actually wanted another design pixiu bracelet, but it was sold out. Would love to see your mom's bracelet if u have a pic.



My mom isn’t a jade fan bout here’s the gold pixiu and garnet beaded bracelet I bought her


----------



## IWHLVR

Junkenpo said:


> Cute stuff!  I like those dragon rings.  I've never purchased from them, but I would say that most of their opaque bangles look okay, though overpriced for that translucence/grain/color.  I would check the lavender for color polish, and some of the "icy" might not be all jadeite (mix-in of albite and/ or moonstone, I would definitely check specific gravity). It is what it is though... if you like it and you can't find it elsewhere, then only you can decide what you'll pay.  I've definitely overpaid for some bangles due to living where I can only shop online and I don't trust myself trying to decipher Taobao and other chinese buying platforms.  It looks like the seller accepts returns on a timely basis with the cost born by the buyer.



Alright, I just pulled the trigger on a honey bangle she had listed.  She was asking for 290 and accepted 190 so we'll see . . . I've been eyeing this one strongly but yes, worried about that purple and how durable it will be.  How can I check for color polish?  Unfortunately internet shopping combined with size giant bangle makes for a rather limited choice and I admit to paying more than I should at times!
https://www.etsy.com/listing/521636446/63-mm-rare-tri-colored-jadeite-jade


----------



## fanofjadeite

berniechocolate said:


> My mom isn’t a jade fan bout here’s the gold pixiu and garnet beaded bracelet I bought her
> View attachment 3950240


Wow! Very similar to mine!


----------



## EarthGatherer

I receive a couple bangles I ordered from Ultimate Jadeite today, and I love them. 

I'd originally ordered and received this beautiful green & yellow one from her, which was when I learned a 59mm is waaaaaay to big. I wanted something I could wear all the time without much clunking or movement and went with these greyish and lavender multicolored ones. 

Purple is my favorite color, but I wouldn't consider it at first because it's also my sister's fave and I didn't want to show off in front of her. But, after returning the big bangle, I opened my eyes more and am so happy in my choices. AND Nandar of Ultimate Jadeite is amazing and was so patient and gracious with my ocd-ness associated with this purchase.


----------



## EarthGatherer

Junkenpo said:


> Aloha jadies!  Here's the swap out for the day, Elsa (carved white w/spots of green - bat, coins, ruyi), with my daily wear onyx bracelet.



I love the carvings on this.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> My mom isn’t a jade fan bout here’s the gold pixiu and garnet beaded bracelet I bought her
> View attachment 3950240



It’s so delicate and pretty Bernie!  - I’m sure your mom loves it [emoji3]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

EarthGatherer said:


> I receive a couple bangles I ordered from Ultimate Jadeite today, and I love them.
> 
> I'd originally ordered and received this beautiful green & yellow one from her, which was when I learned a 59mm is waaaaaay to big. I wanted something I could wear all the time without much clunking or movement and went with these greyish and lavender multicolored ones.
> 
> Purple is my favorite color, but I wouldn't consider it at first because it's also my sister's fave and I didn't want to show off in front of her. But, after returning the big bangle, I opened my eyes more and am so happy in my choices. AND Nandar of Ultimate Jadeite is amazing and was so patient and gracious with my ocd-ness associated with this purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3950342
> View attachment 3950343
> View attachment 3950344
> View attachment 3950346



I love both bangles on you Earth G [emoji4] The yellow and green princess doesn’t look that big to me. What size is the lavender one? The lavender grey is very soft and pretty. We all love lavender on this forum


----------



## EarthGatherer

2boys_jademommy said:


> I love both bangles on you Earth G [emoji4] The yellow and green princess doesn’t look that big to me. What size is the lavender one? The lavender grey is very soft and pretty. We all love lavender on this forum



Thanks, 2boys_jademommy! I am really pleased with how they look and how comfortable they are. The size on these is 54.7 (grey) & 55.3 (green spots). They're going to be tough to get off- I learned about my pisiform bone today, ha. 

It was actually an altogether different yellow/green one I had to send back. It was this beautifully translucent and 50/50 yellow/green with some red spots. But, I was so scared I'd knock it on something and destroy it I had to exchange it. So, I picked these guys instead and they ended up being a better choice overall (size & color compatibility) but I really loved that other one, guess it wasn't meant to be.

Had I not seen the lovely variety of lavender here, these wouldn't have been a consideration. You all are a good influence.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

EarthGatherer said:


> Thanks, 2boys_jademommy! I am really pleased with how they look and how comfortable they are. The size on these is 54.7 (grey) & 55.3 (green spots). They're going to be tough to get off- I learned about my pisiform bone today, ha.
> 
> It was actually an altogether different yellow/green one I had to send back. It was this beautifully translucent and 50/50 yellow/green with some red spots. But, I was so scared I'd knock it on something and destroy it I had to exchange it. So, I picked these guys instead and they ended up being a better choice overall (size & color compatibility) but I really loved that other one, guess it wasn't meant to be.
> 
> Had I not seen the lovely variety of lavender here, these wouldn't have been a consideration. You all are a good influence.



Oh no wonder because both these bangles fit you well and look great on you I’m sure the other bangle was gorgeous as well but these beauties were meant to be yours. [emoji4]
Haha yes lots of great jade influences here for sure [emoji6]


----------



## Junkenpo

IWHLVR said:


> Alright, I just pulled the trigger on a honey bangle she had listed.  She was asking for 290 and accepted 190 so we'll see . . . I've been eyeing this one strongly but yes, worried about that purple and how durable it will be.  How can I check for color polish?  Unfortunately internet shopping combined with size giant bangle makes for a rather limited choice and I admit to paying more than I should at times!



Can't wait to see your new bangle! 

As for color polish, if you have a jewelers loupe, you can can spot it.  Color polish is colored powder added to the polishing step of a bangle.  It doesn't change the grade of the jadeite, since it is an external application, but it is temporary. The color fades.  Ultimate Jadeite has a post about it when a PF'r had her bangle tested a few years back and it was found to have color polish.  UJ addressed it  and we discussed it in a previous thread here.   The bangle you posted from the etsy seller looks similar to an UJ bangle of similar asking price, but if you compare the two, you can see that the UJ is better color, grain, translucency, and polish.   We've also touched on UJ being overpriced for the quality but has Grade A jade and for those of us with little opportunity to shop around, it is often a balance of knowing that and what you're willing to pay.




EarthGatherer said:


> I receive a couple bangles I ordered from Ultimate Jadeite today, and I love them.
> 
> I'd originally ordered and received this beautiful green & yellow one from her, which was when I learned a 59mm is waaaaaay to big. I wanted something I could wear all the time without much clunking or movement and went with these greyish and lavender multicolored ones.
> 
> Purple is my favorite color, but I wouldn't consider it at first because it's also my sister's fave and I didn't want to show off in front of her. But, after returning the big bangle, I opened my eyes more and am so happy in my choices. AND Nandar of Ultimate Jadeite is amazing and was so patient and gracious with my ocd-ness associated with this purchase.


  Great looking bangles, great colors!  I've always been pleased with my UJ purchases.  About 1/3 of my bangles come from UJ. I had a similar experience purchasign a too big bangle the first time around.... live and learn!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

IWHLVR said:


> Alright, I just pulled the trigger on a honey bangle she had listed.  She was asking for 290 and accepted 190 so we'll see . . . I've been eyeing this one strongly but yes, worried about that purple and how durable it will be.  How can I check for color polish?  Unfortunately internet shopping combined with size giant bangle makes for a rather limited choice and I admit to paying more than I should at times!
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/521636446/63-mm-rare-tri-colored-jadeite-jade



How exciting to be waiting for a new bangle to arrive - can’t wait to see it on you
As for this bangle you are thinking big about it is intense! There are two distinct sides and both have such bold colours. Not sure if colour polishing affects durability although chemicals used on B and C grade jade does weaken the stone but I do know the polishing will fade over time so if that purple is treated it will not always look this way. Something to consider...


----------



## IWHLVR

Junkenpo said:


> As for color polish, if you have a jewelers loupe, you can can spot it.  Color polish is colored powder added to the polishing step of a bangle.  It doesn't change the grade of the jadeite, since it is an external application, but it is temporary. The color fades.  Ultimate Jadeite has a post about it when a PF'r had her bangle tested a few years back and it was found to have color polish.  UJ addressed it  and we discussed it in a previous thread here.   The bangle you posted from the etsy seller looks similar to an UJ bangle of similar asking price, but if you compare the two, you can see that the UJ is better color, grain, translucency, and polish.   We've also touched on UJ being overpriced for the quality but has Grade A jade and for those of us with little opportunity to shop around, it is often a balance of knowing that and what you're willing to pay.



Thanks for this, I'm off to read links!  That bangle from UJ is actually one I've been eyeing but I really need a 63 and it's so close . . .


----------



## IWHLVR

2boys_jademommy said:


> How exciting to be waiting for a new bangle to arrive - can’t wait to see it on you
> As for this bangle you are thinking big about it is intense! There are two distinct sides and both have such bold colours. Not sure if colour polishing affects durability although chemicals used on B and C grade jade does weaken the stone but I do know the polishing will fade over time so if that purple is treated it will not always look this way. Something to consider...


I am going to skip this bangle.  I asked her again to verify it was grade A (she says yes) and when I asked about polish she didn't answer.  She also said it had a crack/inclusion on the other side due to the different colors of jade in the bangle?  I don't want to risk buying and breaking it )-:


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, IWHLVR and Bernie!


----------



## udalrike

I am trying to post from my new phone:


----------



## EarthGatherer

udalrike said:


> I am trying to post from my new phone:


I love those beads! They connect the colors of your bangles so nicely.


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, Earthgatherer! These are Trollbeads. I really love them.


----------



## udalrike

Wearing my "smallest" amber bracelet on the right arm


----------



## dingobeast

udalrike said:


> Wearing my "smallest" amber bracelet on the right arm
> View attachment 3951639


 
My goodness! What does the biggest one look like


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

dingobeast said:


> My goodness! What does the biggest one look like



Lol my thoughts exactly! [emoji12]That is huge Uli - major statement bangle right there [emoji6]


----------



## Junkenpo

Aloha jadies!  love all the eye candy... here are my latest aquisitions... not jade, but agate instead.  They are much thinner than expected, and slightly wider diameter than I was expecting, but I'm really enjoying them.  Very dainty & feminine.  Much lighter/less dense than jadeite, higher chime, and different grain pattern and more "glowy" translucence.  At first glance they look kind of like icy jade, but holding them and looking closer gives them away.  They are much more see-through than my other agate bangle.  

 Here are some outdoor pictures, in full light and shade and worn.  I'll post more pics with my other small bangles and with the other agate bangle tomorrow.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Aloha jadies!  love all the eye candy... here are my latest aquisitions... not jade, but agate instead.  They are much thinner than expected, and slightly wider diameter than I was expecting, but I'm really enjoying them.  Very dainty & feminine.  Much lighter/less dense than jadeite, higher chime, and different grain pattern and more "glowy" translucence.  At first glance they look kind of like icy jade, but holding them and looking closer gives them away.  They are much more see-through than my other agate bangle.
> 
> Here are some outdoor pictures, in full light and shade and worn.  I'll post more pics with my other small bangles and with the other agate bangle tomorrow.



They are very icy looking and so pretty worn together JKP. [emoji4] I remember hearing the chime of agate at a jewellery store and it’s very high pitched. It certainly has its own beauty as the colour is even throughout and bonus that they are princesses


----------



## dingobeast

Junkenpo said:


> Aloha jadies!  love all the eye candy... here are my latest aquisitions... not jade, but agate instead.  They are much thinner than expected, and slightly wider diameter than I was expecting, but I'm really enjoying them.  Very dainty & feminine.  Much lighter/less dense than jadeite, higher chime, and different grain pattern and more "glowy" translucence.  At first glance they look kind of like icy jade, but holding them and looking closer gives them away.  They are much more see-through than my other agate bangle.
> 
> Here are some outdoor pictures, in full light and shade and worn.  I'll post more pics with my other small bangles and with the other agate bangle tomorrow.




Junkenpo-I have a couple very delicate agate bangles like that.  I loved them so much I got some more. They have a really amazing chime and they do have the look of the kind of icy jade I wish I could afford Yours are lovely! So nice in a stack.


----------



## IWHLVR

Exciting news . . . I had a vendor looking for size 63mm type A bangles and he managed to find me three!  Help me decide??  First is a green one, $275 with a horizontal stone line (If I remember right those aren't a problem?)


----------



## IWHLVR

Second has what he describes as "great" translucence.  Most of my bangles have great color and not a lot of translucence.  It has tiny black spots which my Chinese SIL would definitely warn me against but I'm guessing I wouldn't even see them (bad eyes lol!)  $875


----------



## IWHLVR

Last is the one that (of course) am leaning toward.  $1495 pale lavender and green  (-;  Loving DH says buy them all since it's so hard to find 63mm but . . . sigh!!  I'm off to teach swimming, when I get home I'll post a pic of my too-big black nephrite bangle!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

IWHLVR said:


> Last is the one that (of course) am leaning toward.  $1495 pale lavender and green  (-;  Loving DH says buy them all since it's so hard to find 63mm but . . . sigh!!  I'm off to teach swimming, when I get home I'll post a pic of my too-big black nephrite bangle!



First of all I love your DH’s advice of buying them all lol! You can take him up on his offer but if you were to buy just one I would choose this lavender. It’s gorgeous but the reason I say this is because you already mention you are leaning towards this one which to me means this one is your favourite. With the other two you pointed out a couple of flaws which personally I don’t  mind certain flaws in a bangle - they are beauty marks. [emoji6] If you don’t get this one, you may end up buying one you aren’t as sure about and then end up buying this one as well or worse it will be sold. 
I think this lavender bangle is beautiful and I also love bangle number 2. They both have nice translucence. Good luck choosing and let us know[emoji4]


----------



## dingobeast

If you can only get one, get the lavender, IWHLVR. That is an excellent price for that color and translucency. I like the translucent green as well, I don’t mind spots, however. Who is the vendor? They have good prices.


----------



## Junkenpo

IWHLVR said:


> Last is the one that (of course) am leaning toward.  $1495 pale lavender and green  (-;  Loving DH says buy them all since it's so hard to find 63mm but . . . sigh!!  I'm off to teach swimming, when I get home I'll post a pic of my too-big black nephrite bangle!



What great choices!  Do you see yourself as being happy with one bangle above others, or (like most of us here) is this the start of a lovely collection to swap out to suit your mood & outfits?  haha 

If you like them, they fit, and it fits your budget, I"m on board with your DH's suggestion of getting them all. They have their own personalities. I like the color of the first one and  I really like the middle and the lavender... middle one reminds me of watermelon. Will they come down in price if you buy more than one?


----------



## IWHLVR

dingobeast said:


> If you can only get one, get the lavender, IWHLVR. That is an excellent price for that color and translucency. I like the translucent green as well, I don’t mind spots, however. Who is the vendor? They have good prices.


He sells as only-jade on ebay (his name is Zhang)  If you would like his contact info I am happy to give you his email!


----------



## dingobeast

IWHLVR said:


> He sells as only-jade on ebay (his name is Zhang)  If you would like his contact info I am happy to give you his email!



 Thank you! You had told me about him before, I wasn't sure if it was the same person. That lavender-drool!


----------



## IWHLVR

Junkenpo said:


> What great choices!  Do you see yourself as being happy with one bangle above others, or (like most of us here) is this the start of a lovely collection to swap out to suit your mood & outfits?  haha
> 
> If you like them, they fit, and it fits your budget, I"m on board with your DH's suggestion of getting them all. They have their own personalities. I like the color of the first one and  I really like the middle and the lavender... middle one reminds me of watermelon. Will they come down in price if you buy more than one?


lol!  Oh, yes, I am well on my way to having one for every outfit /-:  lol!


----------



## IWHLVR

Thankyou all!  I am still leaning toward the lavender one.  These are actually bangles he found at a jadeite show in China, he says they are all certified.  Unfortunately it means he can't come down lower if I buy more since they're with different sellers and I don't want to take too long to decide and miss them with the holiday!  Of course he will try to haggle them down lower for me.  He did send two more choices . . . the first oil green is 700 and the second icy one is 5000 which is way out of my price range.  They belong to a friend of his but he said she is firm on the price . . . just sharing the eye candy lol


----------



## IWHLVR

This is the black nephrite bangle I bought from Zhang (only-jade).   Including his picture and it on my wrist.  Her name is Raven (-:  She is so much better irl than his pic!  Unfortunately, she's also a hair too big (64mm) and I live in terror of clunking her against something and breaking  . . . but I love her so!  My first nephrite bangle . . .


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

I love black nephrite - here is a picture of mine. Looks similar in proportion to yours I love it!


----------



## IWHLVR

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3953954
> 
> 
> I love black nephrite - here is a picture of mine. Looks similar in proportion to yours I love it!


LOVE!!  I think yours fits you better!  I never expected to love this one as much as I do (-:  I've been trying to find a nice set of beads for a bracelet to match her lol!


----------



## EarthGatherer

IWHLVR said:


> Last is the one that (of course) am leaning toward.  $1495 pale lavender and green  (-;  Loving DH says buy them all since it's so hard to find 63mm but . . . sigh!!  I'm off to teach swimming, when I get home I'll post a pic of my too-big black nephrite bangle!


This is beautiful! The lavender is so even.


----------



## Silver Mom

IWHLVR said:


> LOVE!!  I think yours fits you better!  I never expected to love this one as much as I do (-:  I've been trying to find a nice set of beads for a bracelet to match her lol!


Hi IWHLVR, If you want beads that look amazing you might want to try Allan Spehar on etsy.  He made this bead for me.  It is an Edwards Black Nephrite bead.  The polish is exceptional and I love it.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

IWHLVR said:


> LOVE!!  I think yours fits you better!  I never expected to love this one as much as I do (-:  I've been trying to find a nice set of beads for a bracelet to match her lol!



Thank you IWHLVR. I never expected to love black jade as much as I do as well. I love how dark and shiny it is. The pic I have doesnt capture the glossy shine. As for the fit it’s probably similar to yours because I like my bangles a little more loose. I can get this one on without soap and water on the left but if I’m retaining water I need soap to get it on my right which is where I wear this bangle. 
Yours looks beautiful on you. [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> Hi IWHLVR, If you want beads that look amazing you might want to try Allan Spehar on etsy.  He made this bead for me.  It is an Edwards Black Nephrite bead.  The polish is exceptional and I love it.
> View attachment 3954048



Allan’s beautiful craftsmanship and your design made this bead come to life Silvermom [emoji6]Stunning!


----------



## dingobeast

IWHLVR said:


> Thankyou all!  I am still leaning toward the lavender one.  These are actually bangles he found at a jadeite show in China, he says they are all certified.  Unfortunately it means he can't come down lower if I buy more since they're with different sellers and I don't want to take too long to decide and miss them with the holiday!  Of course he will try to haggle them down lower for me.  He did send two more choices . . . the first oil green is 700 and the second icy one is 5000 which is way out of my price range.  They belong to a friend of his but he said she is firm on the price . . . just sharing the eye candy lol



Omg. That last one must be the 5k one!


----------



## dingobeast

Silver Mom said:


> Hi IWHLVR, If you want beads that look amazing you might want to try Allan Spehar on etsy.  He made this bead for me.  It is an Edwards Black Nephrite bead.  The polish is exceptional and I love it.
> View attachment 3954048



That is a serious mirror finish.


----------



## IWHLVR

Silver Mom said:


> Hi IWHLVR, If you want beads that look amazing you might want to try Allan Spehar on etsy.  He made this bead for me.  It is an Edwards Black Nephrite bead.  The polish is exceptional and I love it.
> View attachment 3954048





Silver Mom said:


> Hi IWHLVR, If you want beads that look amazing you might want to try Allan Spehar on etsy.  He made this bead for me.  It is an Edwards Black Nephrite bead.  The polish is exceptional and I love it.
> View attachment 3954048



ooooh, this is just fantastic!  Absolutely love it!  
What is Allan's shop name?  I just did a search on etsy with no luck?  Thanks!


----------



## IWHLVR

dingobeast said:


> Omg. That last one must be the 5k one!


LOL -- yup.  Please note, the DH did not suggest I go ahead and get that one, despite my  heavy hinting lol!


----------



## IWHLVR

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thank you IWHLVR. I never expected to love black jade as much as I do as well. I love how dark and shiny it is. The pic I have doesnt capture the glossy shine. As for the fit it’s probably similar to yours because I like my bangles a little more loose. I can get this one on without soap and water on the left but if I’m retaining water I need soap to get it on my right which is where I wear this bangle.
> Yours looks beautiful on you. [emoji4]


2boys it is absolutely lovely on you!  I was the same way . . . actually bought this one as a sizing thing not intending to keep it but when it came it was so much better than I expected and I LOVE it!  Can't stop "petting" it lol.  Where is your bangle from?


----------



## IWHLVR

OK, if anyone is interested, I am getting the purple one and if I pay through paypal he will give me an 8% discount.  Something is better than nothing lol!  If any of you are interested in the others please do not hesitate to contact him, I am cutting myself off!


----------



## LunaDoo

I don't think Raven looks too large! BTW, I think Allan's shop is JadeDivers or Jade Divers.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

IWHLVR said:


> 2boys it is absolutely lovely on you!  I was the same way . . . actually bought this one as a sizing thing not intending to keep it but when it came it was so much better than I expected and I LOVE it!  Can't stop "petting" it lol.  Where is your bangle from?



Thank you IWHLVR My bangle is from Jade Fine Jewellery otherwise known as JOJO. They have an enormous website and actually they have more inventory than what is shown on their site. They do custom orders and I chose the size, as well as the width and thickness of the bangle and they were fairly precise. [emoji4] I love the bangle and the experience.


----------



## IWHLVR

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thank you IWHLVR My bangle is from Jade Fine Jewellery otherwise known as JOJO. They have an enormous website and actually they have more inventory than what is shown on their site. They do custom orders and I chose the size, as well as the width and thickness of the bangle and they were fairly precise. [emoji4] I love the bangle and the experience.



Thankyou 2boys!  I've done some looking at those sites but haven't pulled the trigger on anything!



LunaDoo said:


> I don't think Raven looks too large! BTW, I think Allan's shop is JadeDivers or Jade Divers.


Thankyou LunaDoo!  I will take a look!


----------



## udalrike

IWHLVR, I love your lavender bangle!! Great choice!


----------



## udalrike

Wonderful black jades too!


----------



## udalrike

Wearing my nephrite beads with my Kenneth Jay bangle


----------



## IWHLVR

udalrike said:


> IWHLVR, I love your lavender bangle!! Great choice!



Thankyou!  When I'm like 80 and it get's here I'll post pics (-;


----------



## IWHLVR

udalrike said:


> Wearing my nephrite beads with my Kenneth Jay bangle
> 
> View attachment 3954849





udalrike said:


> Wearing my nephrite beads with my Kenneth Jay bangle
> 
> View attachment 3954849


I will be right back, I have to clean the drool off my keyboard . . . 
Seriously love everything about this combo udralrike!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Wearing my nephrite beads with my Kenneth Jay bangle
> 
> View attachment 3954849



Great stack Uli! Your carved bangle is dreamy and those big beautiful beads [emoji7]


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, ladies!! All the talk about lavender bangles inspired me to wear this again, even if it is not jade.
I have got a lavender jade bangle from gege, but for some reason I do not like to wear it.


----------



## Silver Mom

IWHLVR said:


> ooooh, this is just fantastic!  Absolutely love it!
> What is Allan's shop name?  I just did a search on etsy with no luck?  Thanks!


Yes, it is jadediver on etsy.  He made my bangle and ear rings too which I adore.  He does excellent work.


----------



## LunaDoo

udalrike said:


> Thank you, ladies!! All the talk about lavender bangles inspired me to wear this again, even if it is not jade.
> I have got a lavender jade bangle from gege, but for some reason I do not like to wear it.


What does your gege lavender look like? Could you post a pic?


----------



## berniechocolate

IWHLVR said:


> Last is the one that (of course) am leaning toward.  $1495 pale lavender and green  (-;  Loving DH says buy them all since it's so hard to find 63mm but . . . sigh!!  I'm off to teach swimming, when I get home I'll post a pic of my too-big black nephrite bangle!



Lavender is so pretty and dainty . One vote for this ! Lol


----------



## dingobeast

My second bangle from Ultimate Jadeite, some translucence and red with two sweet chalcedony bangles. I have some additional ones coming, they really make a nice sound.


----------



## dingobeast

His finishing is unreal, those are gorgeous


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

dingobeast said:


> View attachment 3956041
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My second bangle from Ultimate Jadeite, some translucence and red with two sweet chalcedony bangles. I have some additional ones coming, they really make a nice sound.



Very nice Dingobeast [emoji3]Love the reddish orange against the paler whitish jade. Gives it some fire and warmth.


----------



## dingobeast

2boys_jademommy said:


> Very nice Dingobeast [emoji3]Love the reddish orange against the paler whitish jade. Gives it some fire and warmth.



Thank you, 2boys_jademommy!


----------



## BreadnGem

Junkenpo said:


> Aloha jadies!  love all the eye candy... here are my latest aquisitions... not jade, but agate instead.  They are much thinner than expected, and slightly wider diameter than I was expecting, but I'm really enjoying them.  Very dainty & feminine.  Much lighter/less dense than jadeite, higher chime, and different grain pattern and more "glowy" translucence.  At first glance they look kind of like icy jade, but holding them and looking closer gives them away.  They are much more see-through than my other agate bangle.
> 
> Here are some outdoor pictures, in full light and shade and worn.  I'll post more pics with my other small bangles and with the other agate bangle tomorrow.



The agate bangles are very pretty and dainty, may i know where you got them from?


----------



## BreadnGem

IWHLVR said:


> OK, if anyone is interested, I am getting the purple one and if I pay through paypal he will give me an 8% discount.  Something is better than nothing lol!  If any of you are interested in the others please do not hesitate to contact him, I am cutting myself off!



The lavender is a good choice. It’s very fine grained and pretty. I like the oil green one too. 

Actually, if it’s difficult to find a size that fits you, you can consider buying more than one. Since it’s not often you come across bangles that fit both size and budget and that you like.


----------



## fanofjadeite

https://m.ebay.ca/itm/Certified-Yel...ed-Butterfly-Pendant-/362228078282?nav=SEARCH
Dingobeast, thought u might be interested in this. Looks matching to your bangle with the reddish spots.


----------



## Junkenpo

BreadnGem said:


> The agate bangles are very pretty and dainty, may i know where you got them from?



Thank you!  I lucked into them on suzanne_corner.  I put in an offer and she accepted. 




dingobeast said:


> View attachment 3956041
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My second bangle from Ultimate Jadeite, some translucence and red with two sweet chalcedony bangles. I have some additional ones coming, they really make a nice sound.


Nice!    Your chalcedony bangles are lovely, too.   Do you often wear your bangles stacked?


----------



## Junkenpo

And time for a rollout of photos.    I got some new loot and took more photos of my agate bangles.


New loot:  Ming's brooch with a 14k phoenix, carved bangle from antijade, pendant from my MIL, and monkey charm that came from SC with agate bangles.   Love the brooch, the carved bangle's description said chip & crack and that was accurate. It has NO CHIME, and feels light, but I haven't done a specific gravity test yet. It was very dry, so I've done a water soak and an oil soak and it feels better. I'll feel better about the no chime if the specific gravity checks out. 






Carved bangle has bats!  and coins, and ruyi, and a dragon and a phoenix.


----------



## Junkenpo

Here are the agate bangles.  The carved one came off of aliexpress. I don't know how to tell about color treatment for agate, but I know they can be heated to improve color.   The bangle in my hand is actually jadeite from Gege while she was still actively selling.  I call her Rice.  She's got 3 major stone lines and no chime, either.  I should have her banded.   I thought this group would appreciate the comparison between agate and jadeite. 







Top left is all modeled.   All in the hand together.







Today's stack:  carved lavender from SC and the smaller of the 2 new agate bangles with the daily wear onyx.







And my favorite pendant (wear it almost every day), with a couple of gold charms added.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> And time for a rollout of photos.    I got some new loot and took more photos of my agate bangles.
> 
> 
> New loot:  Ming's brooch with a 14k phoenix, carved bangle from antijade, pendant from my MIL, and monkey charm that came from SC with agate bangles.   Love the brooch, the carved bangle's description said chip & crack and that was accurate. It has NO CHIME, and feels light, but I haven't done a specific gravity test yet. It was very dry, so I've done a water soak and an oil soak and it feels better. I'll feel better about the no chime if the specific gravity checks out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carved bangle has bats!  and coins, and ruyi, and a dragon and a phoenix.



So much eye candy! I hope the carved bangle checks out - it’s pretty and I know you love carved bangles. [emoji6]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Here are the agate bangles.  The carved one came off of aliexpress. I don't know how to tell about color treatment for agate, but I know they can be heated to improve color.   The bangle in my hand is actually jadeite from Gege while she was still actively selling.  I call her Rice.  She's got 3 major stone lines and no chime, either.  I should have her banded.   I thought this group would appreciate the comparison between agate and jadeite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top left is all modeled.   All in the hand together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's stack:  carved lavender from SC and the smaller of the 2 new agate bangles with the daily wear onyx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my favorite pendant (wear it almost every day), with a couple of gold charms added.



I love how you styled your pendant with gold charms. It makes it more fun and cute
The carved lavender from SC is beautiful- very delicate. I Ike that is is lightly carved. The light touch matches the soft colours. [emoji7]
I have a tiny bangle that I think may be agate as well. My mil bought it for me a few years ago. Will try and post later.


----------



## dingobeast

Junkenpo said:


> Here are the agate bangles.  The carved one came off of aliexpress. I don't know how to tell about color treatment for agate, but I know they can be heated to improve color.   The bangle in my hand is actually jadeite from Gege while she was still actively selling.  I call her Rice.  She's got 3 major stone lines and no chime, either.  I should have her banded.   I thought this group would appreciate the comparison between agate and jadeite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top left is all modeled.   All in the hand together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's stack:  carved lavender from SC and the smaller of the 2 new agate bangles with the daily wear onyx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my favorite pendant (wear it almost every day), with a couple of gold charms added.




So gorgeous! What an amazing collection. Your jade pendant with the delicate gold is so icy with such nice green. Love the agates.


----------



## dingobeast

Junkenpo said:


> And time for a rollout of photos.    I got some new loot and took more photos of my agate bangles.
> 
> 
> New loot:  Ming's brooch with a 14k phoenix, carved bangle from antijade, pendant from my MIL, and monkey charm that came from SC with agate bangles.   Love the brooch, the carved bangle's description said chip & crack and that was accurate. It has NO CHIME, and feels light, but I haven't done a specific gravity test yet. It was very dry, so I've done a water soak and an oil soak and it feels better. I'll feel better about the no chime if the specific gravity checks out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carved bangle has bats!  and coins, and ruyi, and a dragon and a phoenix.




Nice loot, Junkenpo! I love the carved one.  I got one recently and had to send it back as it had an undisclosed fully separated crack. Such a bummer. I think the chime can vary a lot with the opacity of the jade, and if it has a crack it will not chime. I have one that will get dry and lose its chime as well.


----------



## dingobeast

fanofjadeite said:


> https://m.ebay.ca/itm/Certified-Yel...ed-Butterfly-Pendant-/362228078282?nav=SEARCH
> Dingobeast, thought u might be interested in this. Looks matching to your bangle with the reddish spots.




Thank you! Like I need an excuse to buy more jade !


----------



## dingobeast

Junkenpo said:


> Thank you!  I lucked into them on suzanne_corner.  I put in an offer and she accepted.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!    Your chalcedony bangles are lovely, too.   Do you often wear your bangles stacked?



Junkenpo-I do on my left hand, and the chalcedony ones make such nice music I always wear them together so they can jingle. Normally I would have a buffer bracelet between my jade and anything that will scratch it. The chalcedony is a type of agate so I think it could scratch jadeite as they are close on the Moh's scale.  I have some leather ones and some crystal woven buffer bracelets.


----------



## udalrike

Here is the bangle from gege


----------



## IWHLVR

Silver Mom said:


> Yes, it is jadediver on etsy.  He made my bangle and ear rings too which I adore.  He does excellent work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954929



Gaaaasssssp <SWOON>


----------



## teagansmum

Junkenpo said:


> And time for a rollout of photos.    I got some new loot and took more photos of my agate bangles.
> 
> 
> New loot:  Ming's brooch with a 14k phoenix, carved bangle from antijade, pendant from my MIL, and monkey charm that came from SC with agate bangles.   Love the brooch, the carved bangle's description said chip & crack and that was accurate. It has NO CHIME, and feels light, but I haven't done a specific gravity test yet. It was very dry, so I've done a water soak and an oil soak and it feels better. I'll feel better about the no chime if the specific gravity checks out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carved bangle has bats!  and coins, and ruyi, and a dragon and a phoenix.


Hi JKP!! I love your new carved bangle. I had one from the same seller awhile back and it was dryer than burnt toast but yours looks much shinier. I just bought another carved one from him and was wondering if you checked the gravity as of yet? Mine coming says crack and chip too, but I don't mind that in carved bangles. I know she'll need an olive oil bath the second she arrives, so I'm prepared.


----------



## dingobeast

BreadnGem said:


> The agate bangles are very pretty and dainty, may i know where you got them from?



Yes-sunshine7trade on eBay. If you search for marine chalcedony, you should find a lot.


----------



## NephriteGoddess

Hi Ladies!
I tried checking in last week but I forgot my password and got sidetracked on other stuff. Hope all's well. I'm loving all the pics - such beautiful collections and lovely colors!


----------



## NephriteGoddess

dingobeast said:


> View attachment 3940529
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My nephrite ring from 3jade, inspired by NephriteGoddess, pale green/lavender bangle from orientalart988. Also, the dingobeast that I take my name from in the background.


Niiiiiice!!!! The ring looks awesome on you, Dingobeast


----------



## BreadnGem

Junkenpo said:


> Here are the agate bangles.  The carved one came off of aliexpress. I don't know how to tell about color treatment for agate, but I know they can be heated to improve color.   The bangle in my hand is actually jadeite from Gege while she was still actively selling.  I call her Rice.  She's got 3 major stone lines and no chime, either.  I should have her banded.   I thought this group would appreciate the comparison between agate and jadeite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top left is all modeled.   All in the hand together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's stack:  carved lavender from SC and the smaller of the 2 new agate bangles with the daily wear onyx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my favorite pendant (wear it almost every day), with a couple of gold charms added.



Rice is very pretty. I’ve always liked it .


----------



## dingobeast

NephriteGoddess said:


> Niiiiiice!!!! The ring looks awesome on you, Dingobeast



Thank you


----------



## EarthGatherer

Could you guys give me your thoughts? I found a couple pieces in antique stores over the past few days. One is a silver & lavender jade saddle ring that I'm certain is treated. It's just brightens to ultraviolet in the sun, like how rubies fluoresce. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




The other is a bangle. The specific gravity, chime, and cooless check out, but IDK. Can anyone tell if it's B or B & C? I'm not tuned to tell yet. At the store we discusses how it's not tr2afitionally desireable colors, so maybe not, but... help?


----------



## EarthGatherer

Junkenpo said:


> And time for a rollout of photos.    I got some new loot and took more photos of my agate bangles.
> 
> 
> New loot:  Ming's brooch with a 14k phoenix, carved bangle from antijade, pendant from my MIL, and monkey charm that came from SC with agate bangles.   Love the brooch, the carved bangle's description said chip & crack and that was accurate. It has NO CHIME, and feels light, but I haven't done a specific gravity test yet. It was very dry, so I've done a water soak and an oil soak and it feels better. I'll feel better about the no chime if the specific gravity checks out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carved bangle has bats!  and coins, and ruyi, and a dragon and a phoenix.


Nice collection! That brooch is so cool, the phoenix is cute. Is all Ming's vintage? The carving is very nice too.


----------



## dingobeast

EarthGatherer said:


> Could you guys give me your thoughts? I found a couple pieces in antique stores over the past few days. One is a silver & lavender jade saddle ring that I'm certain is treated. It's just brightens to ultraviolet in the sun, like how rubies fluoresce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3959624
> 
> 
> The other is a bangle. The specific gravity, chime, and cooless check out, but IDK. Can anyone tell if it's B or B & C? I'm not tuned to tell yet. At the store we discusses how it's not tr2afitionally desireable colors, so maybe not, but... help?
> View attachment 3959634
> View attachment 3959641



Hi, EarthGatherer-Do you have an ultraviolet light? I find it is good to have one to check jade for fluorescence. If it fluoresces, it has dye.


----------



## EarthGatherer

dingobeast said:


> Hi, EarthGatherer-Do you have an ultraviolet light? I find it is good to have one to check jade for fluorescence. If it fluoresces, it has dye.



I should get one. I used to use one for my gemstone collection and never replaced it when it died. Thank you for the suggestion. I didn't know it would show dyes.


----------



## Junkenpo

EarthGatherer said:


> Could you guys give me your thoughts? I found a couple pieces in antique stores over the past few days. One is a silver & lavender jade saddle ring that I'm certain is treated. It's just brightens to ultraviolet in the sun, like how rubies fluoresce.
> 
> The other is a bangle. The specific gravity, chime, and cooless check out, but IDK. Can anyone tell if it's B or B & C? I'm not tuned to tell yet. At the store we discusses how it's not tr2afitionally desireable colors, so maybe not, but... help?


Both are neat colors.  I find it super hard to tell treatment from pictures.... but yeah, the evenness and translucence on the lavender would make it super expensive if it were grade A.    For the bangle... in addition to checking under long & short UV light, do you have a loupe?  I'd check for spiderwebby cracks on the surface and/or dye in the stone lines.



EarthGatherer said:


> Nice collection! That brooch is so cool, the phoenix is cute. Is all Ming's vintage? The carving is very nice too.


  Thanks!  Ming's closed shop in 1999, after being in business for about 60 years, so my understanding is it is all vintage & second-hand now.  Some pieces are easier to find than others, though.  I like their clip earrings and beaded necklaces. Ming's mixed with my other fave jewelry.


----------



## EarthGatherer

Junkenpo, firstly- your collection is enviable. Each time you post pictures I'm in awe. I've just begun building a collection of not-cheap jewelry and hope it's as great as yours is someday. I learn so much from your posts.

I am waiting on a chelsea filter, blacklight and loupe, but did look at the bangle under a dissection microscope today. At 20x mag, I can see no dye in the stone lines and the surface and structure looks very compact. There are some microscopic black inclusions far below the surface throughout. While the colors go deep, the brown looks veiny. I feel like the yellow is so bright, but its smooth closeup, and doesn't come off with acetone. The SG tested out at 3.38-3.41 when I used stuff from the lab. I'll wait to see what the lights show, but am about at the end of my testing abilities. It's not as shiny as my other ones, and is more waxy. I'm so clueless, but love the search since there is so little jade of any grade in vintage shops here.


----------



## Theinsanekirby

Hello everybody. Long time lurker, your guys info helped me pick out my first bangle a long while ago!
 I have a question about sizing if you guys have any experience. My ideal bangle is between a 52 to 53. My current is a 53.5mm. I have fallen in love with a bangle that is a 51.7mm. It is exactly what I want but is smaller. Do you guys have any experience fitting into small bangles? What are my chances do you think lol.


----------



## EarthGatherer

Theinsanekirby said:


> Hello everybody. Long time lurker, your guys info helped me pick out my first bangle a long while ago!
> I have a question about sizing if you guys have any experience. My ideal bangle is between a 52 to 53. My current is a 53.5mm. I have fallen in love with a bangle that is a 51.7mm. It is exactly what I want but is smaller. Do you guys have any experience fitting into small bangles? What are my chances do you think lol.



Is it important to you to get it off regularly? 

My two first ones I wanted snug, and 55.3 goes on/comes off with a coating of thick soap in the shower with some effort. 54.7 is unlikely to come off any time soon. I bruised my hand like crazy getting it on. The Jojojade website said my ideal was 52-54, and I'm glad I went uo a little from that. ...on they're great.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Theinsanekirby said:


> Hello everybody. Long time lurker, your guys info helped me pick out my first bangle a long while ago!
> I have a question about sizing if you guys have any experience. My ideal bangle is between a 52 to 53. My current is a 53.5mm. I have fallen in love with a bangle that is a 51.7mm. It is exactly what I want but is smaller. Do you guys have any experience fitting into small bangles? What are my chances do you think lol.



Hi Theinsanekirby I think if your ideal is 52-33 mm you should be ok with 51.7 mm. Is 52 very difficult to get on? If it’s not extremely hard to put a 52 mm bangle on I say go for that 51.7 mm bangle you’ve fallen in love with


----------



## Theinsanekirby

EarthGatherer said:


> Is it important to you to get it off regularly?
> 
> My two first ones I wanted snug, and 55.3 goes on/comes off with a coating of thick soap in the shower with some effort. 54.7 is unlikely to come off any time soon. I bruised my hand like crazy getting it on. The Jojojade website said my ideal was 52-54, and I'm glad I went uo a little from that. ...on they're great.


I don't need it to come off and have been looking around for a more permanent option that will be snugger. I wanted an oval but haven't found any that caught my eye..



2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Theinsanekirby I think if your ideal is 52-33 mm you should be ok with 51.7 mm. Is 52 very difficult to get on? If it’s not extremely hard to put a 52 mm bangle on I say go for that 51.7 mm bangle you’ve fallen in love with


It is not that difficult to get a 52 on. The only spot that is hard is the bone on the left side where the end of the metacarpal is or whatever little bone is directly below it. Generally, the rest of my hand is not an issue at all. I'm heavily considering just buying it and shoving it on. I LOVE jade with freckles and this is the first I have seen that will fit me (maybe).


----------



## EarthGatherer

Theinsanekirby said:


> I don't need it to come off and have been looking around for a more permanent option that will be snugger. I wanted an oval but haven't found any that caught my eye..
> 
> 
> It is not that difficult to get a 52 on. The only spot that is hard is the bone on the left side where the end of the metacarpal is or whatever little bone is directly below it. Generally, the rest of my hand is not an issue at all. I'm heavily considering just buying it and shoving it on. I LOVE jade with freckles and this is the first I have seen that will fit me (maybe).



Go for it! I know exactly the bone you're talking about; it's kind of a floating bone. You should be able to push past it if a 52 is no problem for you.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Theinsanekirby said:


> I don't need it to come off and have been looking around for a more permanent option that will be snugger. I wanted an oval but haven't found any that caught my eye..
> 
> 
> It is not that difficult to get a 52 on. The only spot that is hard is the bone on the left side where the end of the metacarpal is or whatever little bone is directly below it. Generally, the rest of my hand is not an issue at all. I'm heavily considering just buying it and shoving it on. I LOVE jade with freckles and this is the first I have seen that will fit me (maybe).



You should be fine with the 51.7 mm. I wear a similar bangle size as you but I can’t take pain and I honestly don’t mind my bangles being looser fitting. I could wear a 50 mm ( and probably smaller) but prefer 51-52 mm. 
Please post the bangle if you do end up getting it!


----------



## essiedub

Wow, i just stopped in to post a bangle and just learned about UV lights and dyed jade pieces. I am so out of my league.  Here is my bangle, given to me recently from my mother-in-law.  It’s not the classic bright green, but has a blue-greenish cast.




	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

essiedub said:


> Wow, i just stopped in to post a bangle and just learned about UV lights and dyed jade pieces. I am so out of my league.  Here is my bangle, given to me recently from my mother-in-law.  It’s not the classic bright green, but has a blue-greenish cast.
> 
> View attachment 3960774
> View attachment 3960775
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Hi Essiedub your bangle is lovely [emoji4] I love soft blue colour and the spots of deeper green - very pretty! That’s nice of your MIL to give this to you. Enjoy wearing it


----------



## udalrike

+1


----------



## udalrike

By the way, there is a new thread "Handbags AND matching jewelry". IF you want to post there...
Tomorrow I will post a gray bag with my gray nephrite fish bangle.


----------



## berniechocolate

There is something very fetching about the translucence if clear watery agate bangles .  They are very pretty Junkenpo .  

I reset the icy peach pendant with a diamond heart shape bail . I think I have gone and spend all my $$$ on setting some of my pendants with diamonds . lol Dressier I feel .


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> There is something very fetching about the translucence if clear watery agate bangles .  They are very pretty Junkenpo .
> 
> I reset the icy peach pendant with a diamond heart shape bail . I think I have gone and spend all my $$$ on setting some of my pendants with diamonds . lol Dressier I feel .
> 
> View attachment 3961921



It’s gorgeous Bernie and yes dressier with diamonds [emoji6] Is that an uncut emerald in the setting or more jade?  It’s such a vibrant pop of green! [emoji7]


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> There is something very fetching about the translucence if clear watery agate bangles .  They are very pretty Junkenpo .
> 
> I reset the icy peach pendant with a diamond heart shape bail . I think I have gone and spend all my $$$ on setting some of my pendants with diamonds . lol Dressier I feel .
> 
> View attachment 3961921


I LOVE it set like this.  I really love how diamonds look with jade.  Gorgeous bernie!


----------



## dingobeast

Hi, fellow jade fiends. Please help me. I like this bangle, but I see a crack on it. It looks like a real crack to me and not a stone line. What do you folks think?


----------



## dingobeast

berniechocolate said:


> There is something very fetching about the translucence if clear watery agate bangles .  They are very pretty Junkenpo .
> I reset the icy peach pendant with a diamond heart shape bail . I think I have gone and spend all my $$$ on setting some of my pendants with diamonds . lol Dressier I feel .
> 
> View attachment 3961921




That is so gorgeous!!


----------



## berniechocolate

2boys_jademommy said:


> It’s gorgeous Bernie and yes dressier with diamonds [emoji6] Is that an uncut emerald in the setting or more jade?  It’s such a vibrant pop of green! [emoji7]



Hello , it’s s tiny piece of jade there Jademommy  thanks I must addicted to Diamonds and it shows on the jade [emoji23][emoji23]

Thanks I love this as well !


----------



## berniechocolate

Silver Mom said:


> I LOVE it set like this.  I really love how diamonds look with jade.  Gorgeous bernie!



Thanks Silvermom, how are u ? 

With your heavier pieces do u wear them all day to bed as well , somehow this peach is quite thick at 1.3cm . Though it’s not huge the peach , quite plumb  . I m hoping the bail is strong enough . It’s not as big as I thought it would be .


----------



## berniechocolate

essiedub said:


> Wow, i just stopped in to post a bangle and just learned about UV lights and dyed jade pieces. I am so out of my league.  Here is my bangle, given to me recently from my mother-in-law.  It’s not the classic bright green, but has a blue-greenish cast.
> 
> View attachment 3960774
> View attachment 3960775
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



This is really dainty . Your mil in law dotes on you , it’s very pretty with swirls if blue green moss. From what I see it looks grade A and untreated  

Actually though classic bright green is lovely and fetches exponential prices in the jade industry . It works better on some and not so on others . 

I like apple green but full apple green don’t work very well on me . A lot of younger people fancy jade variety like the one in your picture ( this variety referred to as Piao lan Hua , floating blue florals for the blue green patterns swirl in jadeite ) because it’s fresh and young looking . 

Lovely addition to your collection


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

dingobeast said:


> View attachment 3962611
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, fellow jade fiends. Please help me. I like this bangle, but I see a crack on it. It looks like a real crack to me and not a stone line. What do you folks think?



Have you asked the seller? It’s hard to tell for sure if this is a crack or stone line at least for me.


----------



## dingobeast

2boys_jademommy said:


> Have you asked the seller? It’s hard to tell for sure if this is a crack or stone line at least for me.



Thanks, 2boys_jademommy. I just heard back from him, he says it is a stone line.


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> Thanks Silvermom, how are u ?
> 
> With your heavier pieces do u wear them all day to bed as well , somehow this peach is quite thick at 1.3cm . Though it’s not huge the peach , quite plumb  . I m hoping the bail is strong enough . It’s not as big as I thought it would be .



Hi Bernie,  I am good.  Kinda busy baby sitting and such.   How are you doing?  Your sweet boy must be very big by now.  They grow so fast.

I do wear my pendants to sleep but not my bangles.  My green, blue, yellow, and lavender bangles are not so thick so I don't want to risk banging them around so I only wear them when I go out.  My red, black, white, and green nephrite are thicker so I do wear them sometimes 24/7.   I would be so upset if I ever cracked my green, blue, yellow or lavender bangles.

I think your plump peach is ABSOLUTELY ADORBS!  And I do think the bail is strong enough.   It is amazing how strong gold is.


----------



## berniechocolate

I reset another as well Silvermom

My hubby says I don’t need to eat . Just enough to buy jade and diamonds to sustain [emoji51][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

dingobeast said:


> Thanks, 2boys_jademommy. I just heard back from him, he says it is a stone line.



Better a stone line than a crack but would it bother you? It wouldn’t be very noticeable to anyone but you but ultimately you have to decide if it would bother you. Also maybe consider how much you like the bangle as a whole...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> I reset another as well Silvermom
> 
> My hubby says I don’t need to eat . Just enough to buy jade and diamonds to sustain [emoji51][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3963171



Your hubby’s comment made me laugh [emoji23] 
This pendant is gorgeous too Bernie! 
You have a beautiful collection [emoji4]


----------



## dingobeast

2boys_jademommy said:


> Better a stone line than a crack but would it bother you? It wouldn’t be very noticeable to anyone but you but ultimately you have to decide if it would bother you. Also maybe consider how much you like the bangle as a whole...



Thank you. This helps, I love the deep lavender.


----------



## berniechocolate

dingobeast said:


> View attachment 3962611
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, fellow jade fiends. Please help me. I like this bangle, but I see a crack on it. It looks like a real crack to me and not a stone line. What do you folks think?



It looks like a crack to me .what does your seller says ? Can it be felt with fingers . If it is that’s very likely to be a crack though some stone lines if it’s exactly at the surface can be felt .  But crack usually looks slightly whitish while stonelines that can be felt are sometime color lines 

If it’s a crack I would advise you do not buy it as normal wearing or light knocks can make it worst . Did u hear back from your buyer ?


----------



## berniechocolate

2boys_jademommy said:


> Your hubby’s comment made me laugh [emoji23]
> This pendant is gorgeous too Bernie!
> You have a beautiful collection [emoji4]



Thank u ! All Hubbies says the darnest things lol


----------



## dingobeast

berniechocolate said:


> It looks like a crack to me .what does your seller says ? Can it be felt with fingers . If it is that’s very likely to be a crack though some stone lines if it’s exactly at the surface can be felt .  But crack usually looks slightly whitish while stonelines that can be felt are sometime color lines
> 
> If it’s a crack I would advise you do not buy it as normal wearing or light knocks can make it worst . Did u hear back from your buyer ?




It is Jeff from Jojojade, he says it is a stone line, but it comes along the edge just like a crack would if it were struck on the edge.


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> I reset another as well Silvermom
> 
> My hubby says I don’t need to eat . Just enough to buy jade and diamonds to sustain [emoji51][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3963171


OOOOOOO I LOVE THIS TOO.  Yes, diamonds are a girls best friend.  Really dresses the pendant up.  Yup, don't need food.  LOL Definitely worth starving for.


----------



## berniechocolate

Silver Mom said:


> OOOOOOO I LOVE THIS TOO.  Yes, diamonds are a girls best friend.  Really dresses the pendant up.  Yup, don't need food.  LOL Definitely worth starving for.



Silver mom is really some good influence [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji1303]


----------



## berniechocolate

dingobeast said:


> It is Jeff from Jojojade, he says it is a stone line, but it comes along the edge just like a crack would if it were struck on the edge.




Maybe wait it out and see if there are new ones coming in .  Unless u can forgive this flaw . 

But I think u deserve better if there’s one where the line isn’t too obvious . They have new things on their inventory all the time . I m just afraid if you bought it and couldn’t accept it , then it’s s huge hassle to get back your refund and send back .


----------



## Junkenpo

berniechocolate said:


> I reset another as well Silvermom
> 
> My hubby says I don’t need to eat . Just enough to buy jade and diamonds to sustain



Very pretty!  You find the best jade.  Always such great variety of color and styles. 


dingobeast said:


> It is Jeff from Jojojade, he says it is a stone line, but it comes along the edge just like a crack would if it were struck on the edge.



I agree with bernie... you must love the bangle and be able to overlook the flaw.   Jojojade has lovely pieces and new inventory a lot.  Take your time and make sure you get a bangle that makes your heart sing.


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> Silver mom is really some good influence [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji1303]


Love to think the same as you Bernie.


----------



## dingobeast

berniechocolate said:


> Maybe wait it out and see if there are new ones coming in .  Unless u can forgive this flaw .
> 
> But I think u deserve better if there’s one where the line isn’t too obvious . They have new things on their inventory all the time . I m just afraid if you bought it and couldn’t accept it , then it’s s huge hassle to get back your refund and send back .



Thank you, Bernie-I agree. I just can’t accept it, it is too much of an investment to risk it.


----------



## dingobeast

Junkenpo said:


> Very pretty!  You find the best jade.  Always such great variety of color and styles.
> 
> 
> I agree with bernie... you must love the bangle and be able to overlook the flaw.   Jojojade has lovely pieces and new inventory a lot.  Take your time and make sure you get a bangle that makes your heart sing.



Thank you, Junkenpo. I agre, you and Bernie are giving me good advice. I am so thankful this forum exists! It is one of the few places I can find good info on jade.


----------



## udalrike




----------



## dingobeast

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3964719



Those colors are gorgeous together, Udalrike! That lavender is amazing.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3964719



The colours on your stack today is intense! 
Beautiful as usual Uli [emoji8]


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, 2boys and Dingobeast!!
The lavender bangle is not jade. The name of the stone ist really complicated, so I forgot....
I bought it from reikochrystalbeads. They have wonderful things.


----------



## udalrike

In another light


----------



## udalrike

And I really love my permanent stack on the left


----------



## udalrike

Here


----------



## Theinsanekirby

This is my current bangle, it has a small spot on the under side so it was discounted.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Theinsanekirby said:


> This is my current bangle, it has a small spot on the under side so it was discounted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3964855



I love how chubby this princess is! It looks beautiful on your wrist. Gorgeous, fresh green. [emoji4]


----------



## leamb

Hello fellow jade lovers!

I have been an avid reader of this thread and would like some advice. Am located in Singapore but unsure where to look for Grade A jade bangles. My size is 52mm and often find it difficult to find.
Anyone able to advise? Have been looking for years now...

Thank you


----------



## BreadnGem

Hi everyone, it’s been a long time since I bought jade. I’ve been restraining myself. But I stupidly walked into a jade shop on Saturday. 

I thought after all these months I’d be strong enough. But i saw this sweet little bangle. It’s very pale green interspersed with a tiny bit of light lavender. And it’s icy. And a slim princess round, which is so hard to come by. And on top of all that, it’s my perfect size. 

Suffice to say I lost the battle......


----------



## BreadnGem

Here’s another pic


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

leamb said:


> Hello fellow jade lovers!
> 
> I have been an avid reader of this thread and would like some advice. Am located in Singapore but unsure where to look for Grade A jade bangles. My size is 52mm and often find it difficult to find.
> Anyone able to advise? Have been looking for years now...
> 
> Thank you



Hi Leanb there are a a few Jadies here from the Singapore area and I remember them saying there are some reputable shops selling jade. Of course online shopping is great but given a choice I prefer to try the prices on. 
You and I wear a similar bangle size


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BreadnGem said:


> Here’s another pic
> 
> View attachment 3965493



Hi BreadnGem! This one is a beauty - I can see why you lost the battle lol! I love the shape - it’s very delicate and feminine and the soft colours suit you beautifully. [emoji7]


----------



## BreadnGem

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi BreadnGem! This one is a beauty - I can see why you lost the battle lol! I love the shape - it’s very delicate and feminine and the soft colours suit you beautifully. [emoji7]



Thanks, 2Boys! 

U know, I realized that a few of my bangles are light colored. But I don’t have many princess rounds. And I’ve heard that jade cutters/sellers prefer to cut D-shapes as they can save more material that way. 

Do you find that you tend to collect similar colors/styles?


----------



## udalrike

Wonderful bangle, BnG!!
It reminds me of mine from Alohamemorabilia, which is dainty too


----------



## udalrike

Your bracelet is very pretty too!


----------



## udalrike

Angeline and the phosphosiderite (that is the name!) bangle


----------



## MahoganyQT

Coordinating with my green skirt today!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

MahoganyQT said:


> Coordinating with my green skirt today!
> View attachment 3965861



Ooh la la -MahoganyQT - very chic! Also love the way you photographed your pieces. [emoji6]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BreadnGem said:


> Thanks, 2Boys!
> 
> U know, I realized that a few of my bangles are light colored. But I don’t have many princess rounds. And I’ve heard that jade cutters/sellers prefer to cut D-shapes as they can save more material that way.
> 
> Do you find that you tend to collect similar colors/styles?



Yes apparently d shape bangles use less jade to create and also less skill. D shapes are more in style right now but I love them both equally but would choose a princess if I could only have one bangle in my life. 
I have different styles and colours of bangles but I noticed that my bangles tend to be somewhat uniform in colour. I think I need one with bold splotches or a moss in snow....or a golden one, a red one....and my wish list goes on lol!


----------



## essiedub

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Essiedub your bangle is lovely [emoji4] I love soft blue colour and the spots of deeper green - very pretty! That’s nice of your MIL to give this to you. Enjoy wearing it



Thank you! I’m just learning about jade here. You are all so knowledgeable!



berniechocolate said:


> This is really dainty . Your mil in law dotes on you , it’s very pretty with swirls if blue green moss. From what I see it looks grade A and untreated
> 
> Actually though classic bright green is lovely and fetches exponential prices in the jade industry . It works better on some and not so on others .
> 
> I like apple green but full apple green don’t work very well on me . A lot of younger people fancy jade variety like the one in your picture ( this variety referred to as Piao lan Hua , floating blue florals for the blue green patterns swirl in jadeite ) because it’s fresh and young looking .
> 
> Lovely addition to your collection



What a nice thing to say *Berniechocolate*! I don’t know what grade A means so I will educate myself by reading this thread thoroughly! My mother-in-law be happy to know this!


----------



## udalrike

Ladies, I am really excited. I wanted to by no more jade bangles (like BreadandGem).
But I came across this one and COULD NOT resist.


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

Seller´s description:

The Jungle green snake just feeling the tender bamboo curves.
The Jungle green snake worships the warmth of your arm.
As a wise counsel, it is kept on hand.

The gemstone was found in southern Siberia. The position of difrent kinds of jade gave me the image. The snake, as a main character, are carved on sections of a rich green jewerly jade. Remaining jade gemstone is a little simpler and become a fancy bamboo frame.

Solid carved jade bangle.
Internal diameter: 60mm
Width x thick: 25mm x 10mm (approximately)


----------



## essiedub

udalrike said:


> Seller´s description:
> 
> The Jungle green snake just feeling the tender bamboo curves.
> The Jungle green snake worships the warmth of your arm.
> As a wise counsel, it is kept on hand.
> 
> The gemstone was found in southern Siberia. The position of difrent kinds of jade gave me the image. The snake, as a main character, are carved on sections of a rich green jewerly jade. Remaining jade gemstone is a little simpler and become a fancy bamboo frame.
> 
> Solid carved jade bangle.
> Internal diameter: 60mm
> Width x thick: 25mm x 10mm (approximately)




Wow ! This is really impressive. I am new to jade so pardon my ignorance.  I really like the carvings. Siberian jade! How cool (pun intended) Are these available to buy or are these antique and one of a kind?


----------



## udalrike

I think that the seller can make another one....


----------



## udalrike

Now I have found my Holy jade grail......


----------



## udalrike

I can pm you the seller if you want, Essiedub.


----------



## IWHLVR

udalrike said:


>



Oh my goodness Udalrike!  This is amazing!


----------



## dingobeast

udalrike said:


>



That is the most beautifully carved jade bangle I have ever seen!


----------



## udalrike

IWHLVR and Dingobeast, thank you! Now you understand why I was not able to not get it.....


----------



## dingobeast

leamb said:


> Hello fellow jade lovers!
> 
> I have been an avid reader of this thread and would like some advice. Am located in Singapore but unsure where to look for Grade A jade bangles. My size is 52mm and often find it difficult to find.
> Anyone able to advise? Have been looking for years now...
> 
> Thank you



Hi-I think Ultimate Jadeite is in Singapore. My nicer bangles are from them.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Seller´s description:
> 
> The Jungle green snake just feeling the tender bamboo curves.
> The Jungle green snake worships the warmth of your arm.
> As a wise counsel, it is kept on hand.
> 
> The gemstone was found in southern Siberia. The position of difrent kinds of jade gave me the image. The snake, as a main character, are carved on sections of a rich green jewerly jade. Remaining jade gemstone is a little simpler and become a fancy bamboo frame.
> 
> Solid carved jade bangle.
> Internal diameter: 60mm
> Width x thick: 25mm x 10mm (approximately)



Wow talk about bold and beautiful Uli! I love the seller’s description. Can’t wait to see it on you [emoji8]


----------



## Junkenpo

udalrike said:


> Now I have found my Holy jade grail......



Uli, you find the most interesting jade!  This one is a stunner.  You know how fond I am of carved bangles and I have a soft spot for snakes, too....DH and I were both born in the year of the snake.    PM me the seller, I'd love to see what else they do.


----------



## Dynasty

Beautiful JADES LADIES!!! Enjoy and wear it in good health 
Stoping by to say Hello...!
Happy VALENTINES DAY  Hope everyone is doing well and having a wonderful time with your loved ones.


----------



## IWHLVR

Dynasty said:


> View attachment 3967886
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful JADES LADIES!!! Enjoy and wear it in good health
> Stoping by to say Hello...!
> Happy VALENTINES DAY  Hope everyone is doing well and having a wonderful time with your loved ones.


Fantastic!  Don't show my DD's, they've been begging for bangles for ever!


----------



## IWHLVR

Hello lovely ladies, happy Valentines Day!  So the bangle from HeavensStonez arrived yesterday and I am having mixed feelings.  First of all, I can't post a pic because I have returned my computer AGAIN to Dell (the wireless hasn't worked since I bought it in July and they keep replacing the hard drive but refuse to replace the network card.)  and my phone doesn't take good pics.  Anyway, she insisted it was jadeite before I purchased.  It is large grained (almost looks chunky?) and has some shiny crystals.  When I do the density test it comes back 3.04 which could be nephrite but not jadeite.  Now, I am using a food scale, not a hanging one, so perhaps my numbers are low (This has always worked before but I ordered a hanging scale last night).  It does feel heavy & cold but it does not chime.  Any other stones that are in that density range?  I am hesitant to question her until I'm certain using the new scale but it doesn't "feel" right?


----------



## IWHLVR

https://www.etsy.com/transaction/1386868202
Here's the listing but it doesn't really show the "chunky" parts . . .


----------



## udalrike

IWHLVR, I will look for your bangle at home.
Happy Valentine´s day!
I wear 4 jade bangles today and these earrings (Aurelie Bidermann)


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

The link doesn´t work for me, IWHLVR


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, everyone, for the comments on the snake and bamboo bangle!


----------



## IWHLVR

Fun earrings udalrike!
Not sure why the link isn't working!  Here's some of the pics from the listing . . . you can kind of see the chunky parts but not really . . .


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Dynasty said:


> View attachment 3967886
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful JADES LADIES!!! Enjoy and wear it in good health
> Stoping by to say Hello...!
> Happy VALENTINES DAY  Hope everyone is doing well and having a wonderful time with your loved ones.



Happy Valentine’s to you too Dynasty ! And to all the Jadies here [emoji8]
I love your mother daughter jade bangles. The colour is breathtaking. Wow. [emoji7]
Does your daughter wear her bangle everyday or just for special occasions? Her little hands look adorable. [emoji4]


----------



## Theinsanekirby

Does anyone else have issues with UJ replying to messages? Or is it just if you ask for pictures? 
I asked for pictures of 3 bangles and she has repeatedly not followed through and is actually putting me off buying from her again..


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3968099
> View attachment 3968099



Cool earrings Uli! [emoji3]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

IWHLVR said:


> Fun earrings udalrike!
> Not sure why the link isn't working!  Here's some of the pics from the listing . . . you can kind of see the chunky parts but not really . . .



I can see what you mean by the chunky bits. It’s just a coarser grain which I think can look lovely To me this looks like jadeite but you should keep dosing by your tests and hopefully this checks out. The colour is cheerful and sunny [emoji41]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> Seller´s description:
> 
> The Jungle green snake just feeling the tender bamboo curves.
> The Jungle green snake worships the warmth of your arm.
> As a wise counsel, it is kept on hand.
> 
> The gemstone was found in southern Siberia. The position of difrent kinds of jade gave me the image. The snake, as a main character, are carved on sections of a rich green jewerly jade. Remaining jade gemstone is a little simpler and become a fancy bamboo frame.
> 
> Solid carved jade bangle.
> Internal diameter: 60mm
> Width x thick: 25mm x 10mm (approximately)



What an beautifully carved treasure! You do find such amazing pieces. I [emoji173]️ snakes too and I can also see why you had to have it. Congratulations Uli [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Dynasty said:


> View attachment 3967886
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful JADES LADIES!!! Enjoy and wear it in good health
> Stoping by to say Hello...!
> Happy VALENTINES DAY  Hope everyone is doing well and having a wonderful time with your loved ones.



This is just adorbs! I hope everyone enjoyed their Valentine’s Day [emoji4]


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Cyanide Rose and all the others!
*IWHLVR*, I think your bangle is VERY pretty. I really like the colours.


----------



## Dynasty

IWHLVR said:


> Fantastic!  Don't show my DD's, they've been begging for bangles for ever!


Haha..
They love jade like their mommy too!!!


----------



## Dynasty

2boys_jademommy said:


> Happy Valentine’s to you too Dynasty ! And to all the Jadies here [emoji8]
> I love your mother daughter jade bangles. The colour is breathtaking. Wow. [emoji7]
> Does your daughter wear her bangle everyday or just for special occasions? Her little hands look adorable. [emoji4]


Thank you very much.
My daughters bangle still very loose on her so she will have to wait for while to wear it.
Just when she saw me took pictures with my bangle she want to have picture together with mommy


----------



## Dynasty

Cyanide Rose said:


> This is just adorbs! I hope everyone enjoyed their Valentine’s Day [emoji4]


Thank you


----------



## dingobeast

IWHLVR said:


> Fun earrings udalrike!
> Not sure why the link isn't working!  Here's some of the pics from the listing . . . you can kind of see the chunky parts but not really . . .



It looks like jadeite with a coarser grain to me.


----------



## dingobeast

Theinsanekirby said:


> Does anyone else have issues with UJ replying to messages? Or is it just if you ask for pictures?
> I asked for pictures of 3 bangles and she has repeatedly not followed through and is actually putting me off buying from her again..



That is not like her, usually Nandar is very responsive. Keep in mind that this is now Chinese New Year/Spring Festival, which is a big holiday. I usually go through her Etsy store.


----------



## BreadnGem

udalrike said:


>



This is one of the most interesting carved bangles I’d ever seen!


----------



## EarthGatherer

New arrival. It's very modern I feel, and heavy. I can't wear it daily for sure. I was going to send it back (I think she sent the wrong one and forgot to send the cert), but changed my mind after discussing it with the seller who made a genuine effort to resolve. Now I have just one nephrite on the way, and MUST stop. Haha.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

EarthGatherer said:


> New arrival. It's very modern I feel, and heavy. I can't wear it daily for sure. I was going to send it back (I think she sent the wrong one and forgot to send the cert), but changed my mind after discussing it with the seller who made a genuine effort to resolve. Now I have just one nephrite on the way, and MUST stop. Haha.
> 
> View attachment 3970869



Hi EarthGatherer your bangle is very modern looking and chic [emoji6] it reminds me of marble. Congrats and enjoy wearing it. [emoji3] Can’t wait to see your nephrite bangle!


----------



## dingobeast

EarthGatherer said:


> New arrival. It's very modern I feel, and heavy. I can't wear it daily for sure. I was going to send it back (I think she sent the wrong one and forgot to send the cert), but changed my mind after discussing it with the seller who made a genuine effort to resolve. Now I have just one nephrite on the way, and MUST stop. Haha.
> 
> View attachment 3970869




What a cool texture it has! I love heavy bangles.


----------



## essiedub

udalrike said:


> I can pm you the seller if you want, Essiedub.


Oh yes thank you *udalrike*. I soiled love to know the vendor.


----------



## NephriteGoddess

Greetings to everyone! Just popping in with a quick pic of the nephrite cuff I'm wearing today. Hope everyone has an enjoyable weekend - loved seeing everyone's newest editions, they all look awesome!


----------



## Moocy

Hello everyone, my first post here. I am a stalker/lurker but I had to come and say hi, make a post because my parents noticed my jade bangle today and are SO MAD about it (we're taiwanese) because they say I spent money on garbage. I am an adult and spent my own money on a banger from UJ, whose store I watched foe years before purchasing from.

They say my bangle is marble and crap quality but I love it a lot so I just think its funny ans had to share. I'll probably go back to lurking after this but hello and nice to make everyone's aquaintence.

Edit: I've worn other more obviously cheap bangles around them in the past and they didn't say anything, so curious what makes this one so different.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

NephriteGoddess said:


> View attachment 3971571
> 
> Greetings to everyone! Just popping in with a quick pic of the nephrite cuff I'm wearing today. Hope everyone has an enjoyable weekend - loved seeing everyone's newest editions, they all look awesome!



This one is gorgeous! Haven’t seen very many cuff style bangles. Is it very heavy on the wrist? I’d imagine it would be heavy for 24/7 wear but it’s beautiful for a day or night out. I love it [emoji7]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Moocy said:


> Hello everyone, my first post here. I am a stalker/lurker but I had to come and say hi, make a post because my parents noticed my jade bangle today and are SO MAD about it (we're taiwanese) because they say I spent money on garbage. I am an adult and spent my own money on a banger from UJ, whose store I watched foe years before purchasing from.
> 
> They say my bangle is marble and crap quality but I love it a lot so I just think its funny ans had to share. I'll probably go back to lurking after this but hello and nice to make everyone's aquaintence.
> 
> Edit: I've worn other more obviously cheap bangles around them in the past and they didn't say anything, so curious what makes this one so different.



I’m sorry to hear your parents comments regarding your bangle. You should ask them why they feel your money was wasted on that particular bangle. If you feel comfortable you can post a pic. Hope this doesn’t deter you from posting here. [emoji4]


----------



## Moocy

2boys_jademommy said:


> I’m sorry to hear your parents comments regarding your bangle. You should ask them why they feel your money was wasted on that particular bangle. If you feel comfortable you can post a pic. Hope this doesn’t deter you from posting here. [emoji4]


2boys: 
I think they are traditional and also uneducated in the sense that not imperial green= not jade. Some of the reasons I heard were: 

-not green 
-coarse grains
-looks like a chunk of marble
-probably not jade but some other worthless rock 
-ugly 
-ripoff


----------



## Moocy

i forgot to attach a photo


----------



## anmldr1

Does anyone know of a place in Maui to buy a jade bangle? Thanks so much!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Moocy said:


> View attachment 3971851
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i forgot to attach a photo



Moocy I think your bangle is lovely. Honestly I do. I understand some would argue that only imperial green jade is beautiful but to each their own. I love all colours of jade and clearly you must like lavender to choose this pretty one [emoji6] Enjoy wearing it [emoji4] and stay on this thread. [emoji3]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Here is a quick pic of my lavender today.


----------



## EarthGatherer

Moocy said:


> View attachment 3971851
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i forgot to attach a photo


Moocy, your bangle is lovely. It may just be that they're traditional and value/heirloom oriented; my mom has little appreciation for my eclectic taste in jade too. If you like it, that's what matters most; preference in these stones is so very personal.


----------



## EarthGatherer

BreadnGem said:


> This is one of the most interesting carved bangles I’d ever seen!



I agree. Udalrike, this carving rocks. It's so unique and you can just feel the love the artist put into it. What an amazing find!


----------



## EarthGatherer

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3971893
> 
> Here is a quick pic of my lavender today.


It's so lively!


----------



## EarthGatherer

NephriteGoddess said:


> View attachment 3971571
> 
> Greetings to everyone! Just popping in with a quick pic of the nephrite cuff I'm wearing today. Hope everyone has an enjoyable weekend - loved seeing everyone's newest editions, they all look awesome!


That is so powerful looking. How many mm wide is it?


----------



## EarthGatherer

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi EarthGatherer your bangle is very modern looking and chic [emoji6] it reminds me of marble. Congrats and enjoy wearing it. [emoji3] Can’t wait to see your nephrite bangle!



Yes! It is very marbley and coarse. I just hang out and look at it section by section under the loupe.


----------



## NephriteGoddess

2boys_jademommy said:


> This one is gorgeous! Haven’t seen very many cuff style bangles. Is it very heavy on the wrist? I’d imagine it would be heavy for 24/7 wear but it’s beautiful for a day or night out. I love it [emoji7]



Thanks so much Jademommy!! To answer your question - I love cuff styles, so I'm used to the weight, but yeah, I think it might be heavy for most people. I love how cuff styles highlight the character of the stone - my hubby calls them quarter pounders, lol.



2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3971893
> 
> Here is a quick pic of my lavender today.



Wow Jademommy, I love your bangle!! What an absolutely beautiful shade of lavender   Your ring is out-of-sight too!! It's the same shade of lavender I'd love to have - very inspiring! Is it your favorite color?


----------



## NephriteGoddess

EarthGatherer said:


> That is so powerful looking. How many mm wide is it?



Hi EarthGatherer!! Good to see you. It's 24.5 mm wide 

Can't wait to see your nephrite!!


----------



## Theinsanekirby

dingobeast said:


> That is not like her, usually Nandar is very responsive. Keep in mind that this is now Chinese New Year/Spring Festival, which is a big holiday. I usually go through her Etsy store.



Unfortunately, It has been weeks without getting replies.  It sounds like she does not believe I am the size I say. This last time she just said "Sure if you think your bone near the wrist can pass the smaller bangle, you may try. Sure I will take photos of the three bangles you mentioned above by today." It is very disheartening and I have reminded her I would still like the pictures. 
I am trying to find a bangle I love and am 100% sure of as a graduation present to myself for graduation from college and getting my teaching credential.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

NephriteGoddess said:


> Thanks so much Jademommy!! To answer your question - I love cuff styles, so I'm used to the weight, but yeah, I think it might be heavy for most people. I love how cuff styles highlight the character of the stone - my hubby calls them quarter pounders, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Jademommy, I love your bangle!! What an absolutely beautiful shade of lavender   Your ring is out-of-sight too!! It's the same shade of lavender I'd love to have - very inspiring! Is it your favorite color?



Hi NephriteGoddess I love the nickname your hubby came up with - quarter pounders lol [emoji23] 
Thank you for your compliment. I’m not sure if lavender is my favourite colour of jade because I love them all lol! The different colours have a different feel to them. Lavender is very sweet and feminine. 
Here is another pic during dinner out under different lighting.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Moocy said:


> View attachment 3971851
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i forgot to attach a photo





2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3971893
> 
> Here is a quick pic of my lavender today.





2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi NephriteGoddess I love the nickname your hubby came up with - quarter pounders lol [emoji23]
> Thank you for your compliment. I’m not sure if lavender is my favourite colour of jade because I love them all lol! The different colours have a different feel to them. Lavender is very sweet and feminine.
> Here is another pic during dinner out under different lighting.
> View attachment 3972075





NephriteGoddess said:


> View attachment 3971571
> 
> Greetings to everyone! Just popping in with a quick pic of the nephrite cuff I'm wearing today. Hope everyone has an enjoyable weekend - loved seeing everyone's newest editions, they all look awesome!



Moocy your bangle is gorgeous and it fits you beautifully [emoji4]

Very pretty as always 2BJM [emoji5]

WOW NephriteGoddess! Your cuff is quite lovely. I have been really obsessed with nephrite/ hetian lately. I [emoji173]️ the tone and texture, my everyday hetian bangle has similar coloring. It’s an amazing piece!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

anmldr1 said:


> Does anyone know of a place in Maui to buy a jade bangle? Thanks so much!



Hi, I’m sorry I do not. There are a few Jadies on here that are from Hawaii. Hopefully one of them will chime in soon and give you some suggestions [emoji4]


----------



## BreadnGem

Theinsanekirby said:


> Unfortunately, It has been weeks without getting replies.  It sounds like she does not believe I am the size I say. This last time she just said "Sure if you think your bone near the wrist can pass the smaller bangle, you may try. Sure I will take photos of the three bangles you mentioned above by today." It is very disheartening and I have reminded her I would still like the pictures.
> I am trying to find a bangle I love and am 100% sure of as a graduation present to myself for graduation from college and getting my teaching credential.



Theinsanekirby, what size bangle are you looking for and what style? I’m sure there are other sellers who have what you are looking for.


----------



## Junkenpo

Moocy said:


> i forgot to attach a photo



THis is an ultimate jadeite bangle? I think it looks great.  I've always been pleased with the pieces I get from them.  I can't afford imperial green, and I like all kinds of colors of jade.  Everyone has different eyes for jade.  



anmldr1 said:


> Does anyone know of a place in Maui to buy a jade bangle? Thanks so much!



Aloha!  I live on Maui and I have no idea where you can get grade A jade bangles locally and reliably.  That "jade" shop at the mall across from UHMC looks like it carries nephrite and/or treated jade.   I've  also seen jade sold at the Maui County Fair (october) and the Saturday swap meet at UHMC, but not the best quality and/or probably not grade A.  I have no idea where other people on Maui get their jade, I get all mine online, except one bangle I purchased from an Oahu jeweler.   You'd have better luck on Oahu since they've got more population and specialty jewelers.  



2boys_jademommy said:


> Here is a quick pic of my lavender today.



So pretty!



Theinsanekirby said:


> Unfortunately, It has been weeks without getting replies.  It sounds like she does not believe I am the size I say. This last time she just said "Sure if you think your bone near the wrist can pass the smaller bangle, you may try. Sure I will take photos of the three bangles you mentioned above by today." It is very disheartening and I have reminded her I would still like the pictures.
> I am trying to find a bangle I love and am 100% sure of as a graduation present to myself for graduation from college and getting my teaching credential.



That's a bummer...   what size bangle are you considering?  I haven't purchased from her in a long while, but my first bangle was from UJ and is too big for me --54mm while my ideal is 51mm-- but I love it just the same.  Here's an old picture of my UJ purchases.


----------



## udalrike

*Moocy*, I LOVE your bangle!!!! So beautiful! Enjoy it.
Earthgatherer, thank you!
Nephrite Goddess, just wow!


----------



## udalrike

2boys, your lavenders are gorgeous!


----------



## udalrike

Still waiting for my bangle from Siberia....


----------



## udalrike

Junkenpo, your bangles from UJ are great.


----------



## udalrike

Sorry if I forgot someone.


----------



## leamb

dingobeast said:


> Hi-I think Ultimate Jadeite is in Singapore. My nicer bangles are from them.



Thank you! Yes I meant a shop other than UJ. Heh


----------



## leamb

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Leanb there are a a few Jadies here from the Singapore area and I remember them saying there are some reputable shops selling jade. Of course online shopping is great but given a choice I prefer to try the prices on.
> You and I wear a similar bangle size



Somehow no shop names have really come up  our size is really hard to find isn't it?? 
I suppose you aren't located in Singapore?


----------



## Moocy

Junkenpo- yes it is! She was so nice and I do love it very much. Every time i look at it I find something new about it. Found a tiny orange spot, and as of 2 days ago found that its sort of shimmery which was strange but love it!

Udalrike- thank you so much! 

Cyanyde rose- thank you! 

Sorry if I left anyone out, I'm still learning how to use the forum indtead of just watching. Lol


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

leamb said:


> Somehow no shop names have really come up  our size is really hard to find isn't it??
> I suppose you aren't located in Singapore?



Hi Leann - No I’m not in Singapore. I’m In Canada [emoji1063] [emoji4] 51 mm is on the small size and therefore more limited on selection but keep looking....Many Jadies here with smaller wrists have found beautiful pieces.


----------



## udalrike

Today. My bangles from maithong


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

Does someone know why carved bangles are not so shiny sometimes?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Does someone know why carved bangles are not so shiny sometimes?



Hi Uli I’m not sure why but my guess is that the jade was not polished prior to carving....may be due to creative intention or to save stone.


----------



## EarthGatherer

Junkenpo said:


> Here's an old picture of my UJ purchases.



Wow!


----------



## Theinsanekirby

BreadnGem said:


> Theinsanekirby, what size bangle are you looking for and what style? I’m sure there are other sellers who have what you are looking for.


I am looking for a 52 mm, probably around 52.5 with a flat inner. I've looked at all the sellers on the trusted seller list but with no luck finding one in that size that I am drawn to. 



Junkenpo said:


> That's a bummer...   what size bangle are you considering?  I haven't purchased from her in a long while, but my first bangle was from UJ and is too big for me --54mm while my ideal is 51mm-- but I love it just the same.  Here's an old picture of my UJ purchases.


I am looking for a 52 mm, probably around 52.5 with a flat inner. 
The one I love from her is a 51.7, which is worryingly small. I was planning on buying two, one in the 52mm range and the 51.7 and returning one. Hoping that the 51 would fit aha. 
My first bangle is also from her, a 53.5mm which is too big..


----------



## EarthGatherer

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3972582



These are gorgeous.


----------



## Junkenpo

udalrike said:


> Does someone know why carved bangles are not so shiny sometimes?


I agree with 2boys, likely it is the polishing and how well that jade takes a polish.   The last one I got with the chip is not as shiny as the ones I got from Gege and when you run fingers over the carvings, it doesn't feel as smooth.  



Theinsanekirby said:


> I am looking for a 52 mm, probably around 52.5 with a flat inner. I've looked at all the sellers on the trusted seller list but with no luck finding one in that size that I am drawn to.
> I am looking for a 52 mm, probably around 52.5 with a flat inner.
> The one I love from her is a 51.7, which is worryingly small. I was planning on buying two, one in the 52mm range and the 51.7 and returning one. Hoping that the 51 would fit aha.
> My first bangle is also from her, a 53.5mm which is too big..



Sometimes it is a long wait between finding a bangle in the correct size on top of finding a bangle in the correct size that calls to you (and is in your budget, haha)!   My third purchase from UJ was the pale lavender in my picture and it is 51 and my fave as far as fit/width/weight of bangle on the wrist. It's interesting how even half a mm can make a difference in comfort.   The edges of the flat are slightly rounded on the lavender, whereas the light green one is sharper and just slightly bigger.  I'm way more lenient about sizes when it comes to carved bangles.  


Another old photo


----------



## teagansmum

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 3971893
> 
> Here is a quick pic of my lavender today.


I can't stop staring at your bangle!! I'm in love with the dark pinkish texture. Could I ask where you found this beauty? You can pm me if you'd like. Shes my favorite lavander bangle I've seen.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> I can't stop staring at your bangle!! I'm in love with the dark pinkish texture. Could I ask where you found this beauty? You can pm me if you'd like. Shes my favorite lavander bangle I've seen.



Hi Teagansmum - Thank you so much for your compliment! [emoji3] I bought this bangle at a jewellery store in Markham. The store’s name is Wing Cheung and is one of a few jewellery stores I trust when it comes to untreated jade as well as other jewellery - diamonds, gold etc. 
If I were to be super picky it’s a wee big on me as it’s 1.5 mm bigger than what I prefer but I couldn’t pass it up and I’m very happy I got it. [emoji4]


----------



## teagansmum

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Teagansmum - Thank you so much for your compliment! [emoji3] I bought this bangle at a jewellery store in Markham. The store’s name is Wing Cheung and is one of a few jewellery stores I trust when it comes to untreated jade as well as other jewellery - diamonds, gold etc.
> If I were to be super picky it’s a wee big on me as it’s 1.5 mm bigger than what I prefer but I couldn’t pass it up and I’m very happy I got it. [emoji4]


Thank you! I may be giving them a call.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> Thank you! I may be giving them a call.



Yes give them a call unfortunately it doesn’t look like they have a website but their number is easily found if you google them. Just also want to say I bought this bangle and a few other jewellery pieces ( not jade) from Wing Cheung that I’ve been happy with but I don’t know the owner personally.
They are reputable from word of mouth within the Asian community. One more I’d recommend is Luk Fook in Markham and Toronto, Canada. [emoji4]


----------



## TankerToad

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi, I’m sorry I do not. There are a few Jadies on here that are from Hawaii. Hopefully one of them will chime in soon and give you some suggestions [emoji4]



Big Island Jewelers in Kona has lovely jade 
Grade A and stunning .....


----------



## Moocy

Theinsanekirby said:


> I am looking for a 52 mm, probably around 52.5 with a flat inner. I've looked at all the sellers on the trusted seller list but with no luck finding one in that size that I am drawn to.
> 
> 
> I am looking for a 52 mm, probably around 52.5 with a flat inner.
> The one I love from her is a 51.7, which is worryingly small. I was planning on buying two, one in the 52mm range and the 51.7 and returning one. Hoping that the 51 would fit aha.
> My first bangle is also from her, a 53.5mm which is too big..



I am also a 52. Sort of..I can definitely go to 50-51 if I tried. 51.7mm is almost 52. If you can fit 52mm, it's about the same. If 53 is too big in the sense that you can get it on and off without lotion, I think 51.7 shohld br just right. No expert but I definitely bought like 4 cheap bangles in every size before getting a more expensive one and the difference between sizes is small unless you're trying to squeeze a tight one on.


----------



## fanofjadeite

My new certified grade A jade Buddha pendant just arrived and I love it


----------



## BreadnGem

Theinsanekirby said:


> I am looking for a 52 mm, probably around 52.5 with a flat inner. I've looked at all the sellers on the trusted seller list but with no luck finding one in that size that I am drawn to.
> 
> 
> I am looking for a 52 mm, probably around 52.5 with a flat inner.
> The one I love from her is a 51.7, which is worryingly small. I was planning on buying two, one in the 52mm range and the 51.7 and returning one. Hoping that the 51 would fit aha.
> My first bangle is also from her, a 53.5mm which is too big..



I agree with Junkenpo that sometimes it will take time to find a bangle in the right size and which you love. Hopefully you will find something suitable soon!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> My new certified grade A jade Buddha pendant just arrived and I love it
> View attachment 3973311



Fan I adore the colour of your new pendant! Wow [emoji7] I would love to have a bangle in his colour. The Buddha looks very peaceful and complements the beautiful reddish brown jade.


----------



## EarthGatherer

fanofjadeite said:


> My new certified grade A jade Buddha pendant just arrived and I love it
> View attachment 3973311



The style of this buddha is so sweet. I like that his demeanour isn't super serious, but totally blissed out. This brown red jade is super appealing.


----------



## fanofjadeite

2boys_jademommy said:


> Fan I adore the colour of your new pendant! Wow [emoji7] I would love to have a bangle in his colour. The Buddha looks very peaceful and complements the beautiful reddish brown jade.


Thanks, jademommy  I too would love to have a bangle in this color, but haven't come across any yet.


----------



## fanofjadeite

EarthGatherer said:


> The style of this buddha is so sweet. I like that his demeanour isn't super serious, but totally blissed out. This brown red jade is super appealing.


Thanks, earthgatherer  The moment I saw this pendant, I decided that I MUST have it. I have been crazy over brown red jade lately.


----------



## Silver Mom

fanofjadeite said:


> My new certified grade A jade Buddha pendant just arrived and I love it
> View attachment 3973311



Oooooo loving how this adorable Buddha pendant matches my set.  Great choice! Don't forget to rub it's stomach for good luck.


----------



## fanofjadeite

Silver Mom said:


> Oooooo loving how this adorable Buddha pendant matches my set.  Great choice! Don't forget to rub it's stomach for good luck.
> View attachment 3973681


Hmm... I think I need to borrow your gorgeous set when I wear my Buddha pendant, silver mom  How's sunny, btw? Please post a pic of him when u have time.


----------



## Silver Mom

fanofjadeite said:


> Hmm... I think I need to borrow your gorgeous set when I wear my Buddha pendant, silver mom  How's sunny, btw? Please post a pic of him when u have time.


Or maybe you can let me borrow that adorbs Buddha pendant.  LOL   Sunny is great.  Here he is......


----------



## fanofjadeite

Silver Mom said:


> Or maybe you can let me borrow that adorbs Buddha pendant.  LOL   Sunny is great.  Here he is......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3973720


Wow! Sunny is such a handsome boy!  Thanks for the pic, silver mom  Please give him a hug for me.


----------



## Silver Mom

fanofjadeite said:


> Wow! Sunny is such a handsome boy!  Thanks for the pic, silver mom  Please give him a hug for me.


Thank you Fano.  Will definitely give him a hug.  LOL


----------



## Silver Mom




----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> Or maybe you can let me borrow that adorbs Buddha pendant.  LOL   Sunny is great.  Here he is......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3973720



Silvermom - Sunny is beautiful and I think he knows it [emoji6] Does he like to be held?  (I know some cats don’t) He would be so cuddly [emoji4]
Your red jade set is dynamite! [emoji7]


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Silvermom - Sunny is beautiful and I think he knows it [emoji6] Does he like to be held?  (I know some cats don’t) He would be so cuddly [emoji4]
> Your red jade set is dynamite! [emoji7]


Yes 2 boys.....he is a cuddlebug.  Loves to be carried and follows me all over the house.  He likes to stay right next to my hubby and me.  He thinks he is a dog.  Every morning he begs my hubby to play with him.  LOL  He is soooo funny.


----------



## berniechocolate

Sunny reminds me so much of Mochi !


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> Sunny reminds me so much of Mochi !


Yes Bernie, Sunny is the same breed.  Silver persian.  That is why I got him.  LOL.  He doesn't wear jade tho.  LOL


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Beautiful cat! I had a shaded silver chinchiia once. Most beautiful colors. Like the cat that eats that catfood out of the crystal bowl on the tv commercial...forget the brand..oooh Fancy Feast! LOL

OOOOhhh back to jade..my new passion... I may have bought a jade bangle with a certificate from a bad lab.

Anyone know if this is a reputable lab?

http://www.zzzbzj.com/




I wish I could trust the A grade but I've seen really obvious dyed with a A certif from this lab which means it can't be trusted...

I have been trying to look under the microscope to see signs of polymer but not sure what to look for . There are black specks in it & they sort of are in  vein type pattern. Saw what looked like some purple specks (dye)?

Surface is very pitted with some lines but not sure if I would call it webs...

OOOh any advice is appreciated as want to send it back if its treated with acid...



stonelines




Black specs under microscope & it does not glow with UV light!



Does this look like dye?



Sometimes lavandar but mostly a pale off blue gray green tint with a few patches of small green.




Any comments/ advice ? Thanks!


----------



## udalrike

Did you see this Guatemalan jadeite bangle from Allan?


----------



## udalrike

Camelotshadowjade, from what I see I would suppose that the bangle is treated. Sorry! I may be wrong....


----------



## udalrike

Did you pay much for it?


----------



## EarthGatherer

camelotshadowjade said:


> Beautiful cat! I had a shaded silver chinchiia once. Most beautiful colors. Like the cat that eats that catfood out of the crystal bowl on the tv commercial...forget the brand..oooh Fancy Feast! LOL
> 
> OOOOhhh back to jade..my new passion... I may have bought a jade bangle with a certificate from a bad lab.
> 
> Anyone know if this is a reputable lab?
> 
> http://www.zzzbzj.com/
> View attachment 3974396
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could trust the A grade but I've seen really obvious dyed with a A certif from this lab which means it can't be trusted...
> 
> I have been trying to look under the microscope to see signs of polymer but not sure what to look for . There are black specks in it & they sort of are in  vein type pattern. Saw what looked like some purple specks (dye)?
> 
> Surface is very pitted with some lines but not sure if I would call it webs...
> 
> OOOh any advice is appreciated as want to send it back if its treated with acid...
> 
> View attachment 3974400
> 
> stonelines
> 
> 
> View attachment 3974401
> 
> Black specs under microscope & it does not glow with UV light!
> 
> View attachment 3974403
> 
> Does this look like dye?
> 
> View attachment 3974404
> 
> Sometimes lavandar but mostly a pale off blue gray green tint with a few patches of small green.
> 
> View attachment 3974405
> 
> 
> Any comments/ advice ? Thanks!



I am no expert at determining jade treatments, and did spend a small amount on a pretty obvious B&C lavender ring, and on a tricolor bangle that is still giving me mixed signals so is assumed to be treated.

BUT...

This picture from another forum on here can be helpful in differentiating what you see under the loupe (not my photo).



Lavender that is dyed will usually show orange under a UV/blacklight. I've noticed that, with the dyed lavender piece I have, it also brightens/sharpens significantly under natural sunlight.

Have you tested the SG on your own? If it has been bleached and dyed, SG would likely be affected. There's also a possibility of color polish or color wax polish, yes?


----------



## Junkenpo

Silver Mom said:


> Oooooo loving how this adorable Buddha pendant matches my set.  Great choice! Don't forget to rub it's stomach for good luck.





Silver Mom said:


> Or maybe you can let me borrow that adorbs Buddha pendant.  LOL   Sunny is great.  Here he is......


I love this!  So great... you have such a fabulous variety of color sets Silver Mom.  And Sunny is such a pretty boy.  



udalrike said:


> Did you see this Guatemalan jadeite bangle from Allan?


  Love that blue color, a pair of earrings in those would be amazing.


----------



## Silver Mom

camelotshadowjade said:


> Beautiful cat! I had a shaded silver chinchiia once. Most beautiful colors. Like the cat that eats that catfood out of the crystal bowl on the tv commercial...forget the brand..oooh Fancy Feast! LOL
> 
> OOOOhhh back to jade..my new passion... I may have bought a jade bangle with a certificate from a bad lab.
> 
> Anyone know if this is a reputable lab?
> 
> http://www.zzzbzj.com/
> View attachment 3974396
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could trust the A grade but I've seen really obvious dyed with a A certif from this lab which means it can't be trusted...
> 
> I have been trying to look under the microscope to see signs of polymer but not sure what to look for . There are black specks in it & they sort of are in  vein type pattern. Saw what looked like some purple specks (dye)?
> 
> Surface is very pitted with some lines but not sure if I would call it webs...
> 
> OOOh any advice is appreciated as want to send it back if its treated with acid...
> Wow, your kitty must have been a stunner.  I LOVE shaded silvers and chinchilas are to die for.  Yes it was the fancy feast commercial.
> View attachment 3974400
> 
> stonelines
> 
> 
> View attachment 3974401
> 
> Black specs under microscope & it does not glow with UV light!
> 
> View attachment 3974403
> 
> Does this look like dye?
> 
> View attachment 3974404
> 
> Sometimes lavandar but mostly a pale off blue gray green tint with a few patches of small green.
> 
> View attachment 3974405
> 
> 
> Any comments/ advice ? Thanks!


Your kitty must have been a stunner.  I love shaded silvers and chinchilas are to die for.  Yes it was the fancy feast commercial.


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> I love this!  So great... you have such a fabulous variety of color sets Silver Mom.  And Sunny is such a pretty boy.
> 
> Love that blue color, a pair of earrings in those would be amazing.


Thank you JKP.  Love your beautiful collection.  My nephrite bead set was made because I was inspired by your beautiful nephrite beads.  Love to look at your bangles too.


----------



## Theinsanekirby

I ended up buying 2 bangles for cheaper than the one I had my eye on that was smaller. They'll be here in about 1 to 2 days. The green is a 55 oval and the grey/lavender is a 52.8. lavender might be a tad big but I love the frosty bits.


----------



## camelotshadowjade

OOOh really like the first lav one as I am not into green too much.

 I paid $200 for my bangle listed above form a US seller in TX who has not sold much & does not seem to know alot about jade.It was listed at $400 & he offered $200...I don;t think he knows anything about it but it has a A certificate & looks pretty decent though maybe a trained eye would say its a jello sort. No real nice ring to
	

		
			
		

		
	



unless the crack is glowing a bit but its not obvious in other pics


The pendant is glowing n the creases as there was a buildup of wax which when removed did not glow. Does not look to me as if the bangle is glowing just the reflection of the uv light???

What mo=re things can I look for. Have not done a SG test as have to get the big heavy mettler scale out of its case & set up


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Just a kitten here...Your cat is stunning!!! This one was sold as pet quality.
I have a bird now so no cats...LOL



OOOH I hope I can figure out this bangle before I'm out $200...Help


----------



## camelotshadowjade

EarthGatherer said:


> I am no expert at determining jade treatments, and did spend a small amount on a pretty obvious B&C lavender ring, and on a tricolor bangle that is still giving me mixed signals so is assumed to be treated.
> 
> BUT...
> 
> This picture from another forum on here can be helpful in differentiating what you see under the loupe (not my photo).
> View attachment 3974531
> 
> 
> Lavender that is dyed will usually show orange under a UV/blacklight. I've noticed that, with the dyed lavender piece I have, it also brightens/sharpens significantly under natural sunlight.
> 
> Have you tested the SG on your own? If it has been bleached and dyed, SG would likely be affected. There's also a possibility of color polish or color wax polish, yes?



I guess I'll have to try the SG but most say it won't be that far off A jade to really determine anything.

It does change colors with light...mostly bluish & rarely light lavendar.

Hard to tell on that A vs B/C surface but it does have alot of pitting on the surface but how can I tell it its the natural graining pits. I can;t seem to get a pic of that.
The more I look at it maybe all those pits are the acid etching. They cover the surface but not wha I would call the eb effect just heavy pitting of various shapes & sizes.

Its not coated so thats good & I don't see pool of color inside. Its really ather just one color except it has 2 patched with slight green & it has black specs inside it...
I've opened a new thread with pictures under the microscope.

Thanks...but no yellow under UV & its rare ut some treated does not glow under UV...

OOOhhh


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Theinsanekirby said:


> I ended up buying 2 bangles for cheaper than the one I had my eye on that was smaller. They'll be here in about 1 to 2 days. The green is a 55 oval and the grey/lavender is a 52.8. lavender might be a tad big but I love the frosty bits.



Beautiful bangles! I like both especially the green oval. I love that’s it’s slim and a beautiful dark bluish green. Mod shots please
when they arrive and let me know the how the oval fit compared with the round. [emoji4]


----------



## EarthGatherer

camelotshadowjade said:


> I guess I'll have to try the SG but most say it won't be that far off A jade to really determine anything.
> 
> It does change colors with light...mostly bluish & rarely light lavendar.
> 
> Hard to tell on that A vs B/C surface but it does have alot of pitting on the surface but how can I tell it its the natural graining pits. I can;t seem to get a pic of that.
> The more I look at it maybe all those pits are the acid etching. They cover the surface but not wha I would call the eb effect just heavy pitting of various shapes & sizes.
> 
> Its not coated so thats good & I don't see pool of color inside. Its really ather just one color except it has 2 patched with slight green & it has black specs inside it...
> I've opened a new thread with pictures under the microscope.
> 
> Thanks...but no yellow under UV & its rare ut some treated does not glow under UV...
> 
> OOOhhh



Sorry my original suggestions may not be so helpful to you.

This GIA article has a lot of info. You may have read it already, especially if you're trying to make a return/not return decision. It's such a drag that this industry is filled with so much adulterated material. The science teacher in me loves researching and testing samples, but the jewelry appreciator just wants a beautiful piece of untreated jade. Good luck!

https://www.gia.edu/doc/Identificat...FjACegQICBAB&usg=AOvVaw1SnKEh8aDB66VlLwwwzffb


----------



## camelotshadowjade

udalrike said:


> Did you pay much for it?


i was only in the 
I paid $200 & its alot of $ for me as I was only in the $75 market but thought it was a good A grade...sobs


----------



## camelotshadowjade

EarthGatherer said:


> Sorry my original suggestions may not be so helpful to you.
> 
> This GIA article has a lot of info. You may have read it already, especially if you're trying to make a return/not return decision. It's such a drag that this industry is filled with so much adulterated material. The science teacher in me loves researching and testing samples, but the jewelry appreciator just wants a beautiful piece of untreated jade. Good luck!
> 
> https://www.gia.edu/doc/Identificat...FjACegQICBAB&usg=AOvVaw1SnKEh8aDB66VlLwwwzffb



Think I read it before but I'm studying it again...Lots of info...Thanks!

Why all the trickery?  I guess they want to pass it off as untreated for profit but I'd gladly pay more for the naturally flawed untreated than the prettier acid baby!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

camelotshadowjade said:


> OOOh really like the first lav one as I am not into green too much.
> 
> I paid $200 for my bangle listed above form a US seller in TX who has not sold much & does not seem to know alot about jade.It was listed at $400 & he offered $200...I don;t think he knows anything about it but it has a A certificate & looks pretty decent though maybe a trained eye would say its a jello sort. No real nice ring to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3975185
> 
> unless the crack is glowing a bit but its not obvious in other pics
> View attachment 3975188
> 
> The pendant is glowing n the creases as there was a buildup of wax which when removed did not glow. Does not look to me as if the bangle is glowing just the reflection of the uv light???
> 
> What mo=re things can I look for. Have not done a SG test as have to get the big heavy mettler scale out of its case & set up



Hi Camelotshadowjade, can you get a refund? I am not an expert by any means, but if it were me, I would return them while you still can. IMO...the bangle looks treated and those two X lines (the brighter areas in your picture) can affect its durability. One good bump and your bangle could be in pieces. I can’t even begin to tell you how many times I’ve bumped my bangles, it’s quite a bit though. I think most of us have purchased a treated piece of jade in the beginning of our obsession with jade, it’s all a part of getting to know jade better. 

Are you in the US? What size are you? Is a lavender jade bangle what you what? Maybe there is a bangle out there for you in your price range that it Type A, but not completely lavender. There is also a list of trusted jade sellers forum available to you, just put that in the search field and it should come up. 

I would start the process to return the items to the seller and then maybe decide what you really what in your bangle and see if any of the trusted sellers have something that will make you happy with in your budget. I’d hate to see you keep something you will always doubt and ultimately end up not wearing and wasting your hard earned money on. I wouldn’t mind helping you find something else in Type A Jadeite, that you could enjoy wearing. Just let me know the size and budget and I can PM you with some suggestions. I don’t know where you live but, there are a few reputable companies with extremely large inventory they should have something that you fancy better than the jade pieces you currently have in question.

Just let me know [emoji4]


----------



## Silver Mom

camelotshadowjade said:


> View attachment 3975194
> 
> 
> Just a kitten here...Your cat is stunning!!! This one was sold as pet quality.
> I have a bird now so no cats...LOL
> View attachment 3975195
> 
> 
> OOOH I hope I can figure out this bangle before I'm out $200...Help


OMG what a cute Kitty!!!!!!  And love your bird.   Your Kitty looks like my other cat Mochi.  I adored him.  Are birds easy to raise?


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Well, I am a bit lost so I hope my threads are in the right place & all of them are not deleted. I was told to make a new thread so I did but it got deleted because it was a duplicate so I'm not sure where to post... Unfortunately the deleted post contained information not in this thread so I just hope I can figure this preplexing situation out & was only trying to get it posted in the correct manner... I was looking for it & at least I have an answer as to why I could not find it..Back to the microscope as the speciific gravity can vary with untreated jade as well so wasting time on that is really not going to help much. Thanks


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi Camelotshadowjade, can you get a refund? I am not an expert by any means, but if it were me, I would return them while you still can. IMO...the bangle looks treated and those two X lines (the brighter areas in your picture) can affect its durability. One good bump and your bangle could be in pieces. I can’t even begin to tell you how many times I’ve bumped my bangles, it’s quite a bit though. I think most of us have purchased a treated piece of jade in the beginning of our obsession with jade, it’s all a part of getting to know jade better.
> 
> Are you in the US? What size are you? Is a lavender jade bangle what you what? Maybe there is a bangle out there for you in your price range that it Type A, but not completely lavender. There is also a list of trusted jade sellers forum available to you, just put that in the search field and it should come up.
> 
> I would start the process to return the items to the seller and then maybe decide what you really what in your bangle and see if any of the trusted sellers have something that will make you happy with in your budget. I’d hate to see you keep something you will always doubt and ultimately end up not wearing and wasting your hard earned money on. I wouldn’t mind helping you find something else in Type A Jadeite, that you could enjoy wearing. Just let me know the size and budget and I can PM you with some suggestions. I don’t know where you live but, there are a few reputable companies with extremely large inventory they should have something that you fancy better than the jade pieces you currently have in question.
> 
> Just let me know [emoji4]


----------



## camelotshadowjade

I guess I am still in denial & hoping its what it says it is as I really have no real proof it isn;t. You are right though as there are 2 of those x's that go across the bangle & its a terrible configuration as it could break in 4 pieces with a sharp tap. I have to dig down & seperate myself from this bangle & let it go as its been almost 3 weeks now. I did not think much about it for the first 2 weeks but a seller I showed a picture to said she was pretty sure it looked treated. Treated ot not I can file a claim under defect from the numerous stonelines... I guess I have to get moving on this as I am leaving the country in 2 weeks & I so wanted to wear a bangle on my vacation,....

I am so far a cancer survivior. chemo ended in October & I am trying to regain my strength & visit my 88 year old Mom for probably the last time...

I'm just really stressed so thanks for trying to clear the clouds from my brain


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Silver Mom said:


> OMG what a cute Kitty!!!!!!  And love your bird.   Your Kitty looks like my other cat Mochi.  I adored him.  Are birds easy to raise?


No birds are difficult & very demanding!!! They are needy as can be & most will want to be with you all the time or they scream...Rio is a bit different. First really almost independent bird but still he calls if I dare go to the bathroom!!! LOL

would not recommend them as pets unless you really researched it. Terribly messy too!


----------



## camelotshadowjade

I am in the US...This one is a 57 x 15 x 9mm & I like that size...Could go 56mm but then maybe I'd have to use a bag or lotion...57mm is pretty easy slip on...''I was after a lavendat but I think the light celedon is nice too...Natural is nice as it has a real feel.
Something a bit alien with this bangle but its my 2nd. The first I returned as it had open stone lines across the top in many places & it was not near the color in the pics...so this is #2...

Lavendar is a difficult color & I don;t want it too strong or pinkish. I think I am gravitating toward bluish grey & I'm not sure what color this is or I shoudl try to match jade but I have a pendant I like in a lt green which is much easier to find so I guess I sould start there & pick up an inexpensive one while I'm refining my knowledge & my palate...

What color is this...?




I tried to color correct it but its still a bit lighter & not as warm toned...gussing its celedon???

Like the light green but nothing special...just want a sturdy untreated...under $50 so I know its going to be stony.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Seems to match pendant the closest but sometimes jade looks deeper in pics




both sort of neutral...Had my eye on a green nephrite but that color might not be one I can wear all the time..



ITs apersonal thing & there were othersbut left out severly cracked stone lined ones...The dark green calls but I am not a green person so not sure why it speaks to me & if I would get tired of it???


----------



## Silver Mom

camelotshadowjade said:


> No birds are difficult & very demanding!!! They are needy as can be & most will want to be with you all the time or they scream...Rio is a bit different. First really almost independent bird but still he calls if I dare go to the bathroom!!! LOL
> 
> would not recommend them as pets unless you really researched it. Terribly messy too!


LOL....You are hilarious.  I guess I will have to stick with the kitties.  The ones that I have had have been such a great comfort to me.  Maybe in time you might get another kitty.  Here is the most recent picture of my fur child.  We took him to a professional photographer.  Your bird is very pretty.


.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

camelotshadowjade said:


> Well, I am a bit lost so I hope my threads are in the right place & all of them are not deleted. I was told to make a new thread so I did but it got deleted because it was a duplicate so I'm not sure where to post... Unfortunately the deleted post contained information not in this thread so I just hope I can figure this preplexing situation out & was only trying to get it posted in the correct manner... I was looking for it & at least I have an answer as to why I could not find it..Back to the microscope as the speciific gravity can vary with untreated jade as well so wasting time on that is really not going to help much. Thanks





camelotshadowjade said:


> I guess I am still in denial & hoping its what it says it is as I really have no real proof it isn;t. You are right though as there are 2 of those x's that go across the bangle & its a terrible configuration as it could break in 4 pieces with a sharp tap. I have to dig down & seperate myself from this bangle & let it go as its been almost 3 weeks now. I did not think much about it for the first 2 weeks but a seller I showed a picture to said she was pretty sure it looked treated. Treated ot not I can file a claim under defect from the numerous stonelines... I guess I have to get moving on this as I am leaving the country in 2 weeks & I so wanted to wear a bangle on my vacation,....
> 
> I am so far a cancer survivior. chemo ended in October & I am trying to regain my strength & visit my 88 year old Mom for probably the last time...
> 
> I'm just really stressed so thanks for trying to clear the clouds from my brain





camelotshadowjade said:


> I am in the US...This one is a 57 x 15 x 9mm & I like that size...Could go 56mm but then maybe I'd have to use a bag or lotion...57mm is pretty easy slip on...''I was after a lavendat but I think the light celedon is nice too...Natural is nice as it has a real feel.
> Something a bit alien with this bangle but its my 2nd. The first I returned as it had open stone lines across the top in many places & it was not near the color in the pics...so this is #2...



Your in the right place now [emoji4]

I hope you continue to get stronger and I’m sorry about what you are facing with your mom. Stress is definitely not something you need right now. Try and take it easy when you can. I know that can be easier said than done,  but you really need to do that.  

You definitely have a claim for those stones lines/cracks in the bangle and if it’s through eBay, it should be pretty easy.  But it should be done as soon as possible, since it’s already been three weeks. You can also include those pictures in your claim as well. 

Finding something in your size shouldn’t be too difficult. Purchasing from an over seas seller will take a bit longer and I’m not sure if you will receive it before you have to leave the country. I have had a purchase reach me in three days though DHL delivery service for an additional fee. Hopefully, you can get you refund without too much of a hassle. Will you be waiting until you receive your refund to purchase something else?


----------



## Silver Mom

camelotshadowjade said:


> I guess I am still in denial & hoping its what it says it is as I really have no real proof it isn;t. You are right though as there are 2 of those x's that go across the bangle & its a terrible configuration as it could break in 4 pieces with a sharp tap. I have to dig down & seperate myself from this bangle & let it go as its been almost 3 weeks now. I did not think much about it for the first 2 weeks but a seller I showed a picture to said she was pretty sure it looked treated. Treated ot not I can file a claim under defect from the numerous stonelines... I guess I have to get moving on this as I am leaving the country in 2 weeks & I so wanted to wear a bangle on my vacation,....
> 
> I am so far a cancer survivior. chemo ended in October & I am trying to regain my strength & visit my 88 year old Mom for probably the last time...
> 
> I'm just really stressed so thanks for trying to clear the clouds from my brain


Just my opinion camel but I think it is best not to get any jade that is not Grade A since you are a cancer survivor .(CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!)
 Grade B and C jade are not very safe.  I read somewhere that sometimes the acid/chemical might leach out and would pose a danger to the wearer.  For that reason alone, I try to make very sure that all my jades are Grade A.  I figure that I would rather not even have it if it is not Grade A.  I did have one jade bangle in the past that was not Grade A and returned it and now I have all my pieces tested.  I think everyone has bought Grade B or C sometime.  It could very well be that Grade B and C are really safe after all but I am afraid to take a chance so you might want to research into it.

When I think about it camel you should take your time in finding the perfect piece.  Jade is a stone that finds it owner.  You have many many many more years ahead of you and I know you WILL find the perfect piece.  Relax and just think that your perfect jade is looking for you right now.  Hugs.


----------



## Silver Mom




----------



## camelotshadowjade

I've scoped these from the person helping me & I won;t name them until I buy one so to try to avoid it been sold.


Silver Mom said:


> LOL....You are hilarious.  I guess I will have to stick with the kitties.  The ones that I have had have been such a great comfort to me.  Maybe in time you might get another kitty.  Here is the most recent picture of my fur child.  We took him to a professional photographer.  Your bird is very pretty.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3975346


OMG!!! What a heavenly cloud of fur!!!!
I am more like a cat myself. I spoke the truth about parrots...don;t get them unless you want a 2 yo who will never grow up for 20 to 50 years as they live long!!!!

Don;t think there is any residual acid in this one if it is treated. Its heavy & comparable to grade A of its size so doing a SG test it not going to really help.

I do feel strength can come from jade as I have always felt the earth & minerals have there own frequencies.

I think I'll get a $30 or so one if I can be reasonably assured its untreated.
There is a recommended seller I have been speaking with for a few weeks & she has a few. I'll post her name after I choose so to keep them a bit secret though they are not any glorious earth shattering bangles I hope to find one that speaks to me as I really want to be on the plane to Australia with a jade bangle!

I wore mine this morning when I decided to take a rest after a night of jade searching,,, I felt something messing with my energy & not in a good way, Sort of draining me but I've worn it before & its been OK...Power of suggestion can e very strong...

I can get this one for under $20 but it has really bad stone lines from whatt I can see & I suppose thats why its $20...LOL

Still it has a fluidity to it...



At 55.5 mm its 1 1/2 mm smaller than easy peezy 57mm. I imagine 1 mm is not too big of a deal but more than that I can't be sure...


----------



## udalrike

Dragon and phoenix bangle from China.


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

Camelot, did you have a look at unijade?


----------



## EarthGatherer

camelotshadowjade said:


> I guess I am still in denial & hoping its what it says it is as I really have no real proof it isn;t. You are right though as there are 2 of those x's that go across the bangle & its a terrible configuration as it could break in 4 pieces with a sharp tap. I have to dig down & seperate myself from this bangle & let it go as its been almost 3 weeks now. I did not think much about it for the first 2 weeks but a seller I showed a picture to said she was pretty sure it looked treated. Treated ot not I can file a claim under defect from the numerous stonelines... I guess I have to get moving on this as I am leaving the country in 2 weeks & I so wanted to wear a bangle on my vacation,....
> 
> I am so far a cancer survivior. chemo ended in October & I am trying to regain my strength & visit my 88 year old Mom for probably the last time...
> 
> I'm just really stressed so thanks for trying to clear the clouds from my brain



It's good to hear you'll be able to travel to see your mom. I'm sorry to hear it may be the last time, and hope the best for you. Good to hear that you're getting stronger through cancer recovery. It sounds like you've got a lot going on, and it sucks that this bangle is another thing on your mind. 

Unsolicited advice: Personally, a $200 doubt is too much for me and I'd return it especially if it's domestic. I get that you don't want to wait, but have you checked out gojade or unijade? They both negotiate on stated prices and pretty stuff that is A for sure.


----------



## EarthGatherer

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3975556



That pairing is great! The gold on ice is such a stunning combo. I love your black & blue too; it looks like a twin to the one I gave my sister for her birthday.


----------



## Junkenpo

camelotshadowjade said:


> Just a kitten here...Your cat is stunning!!! This one was sold as pet quality.
> I have a bird now so no cats...LOL
> 
> OOOH I hope I can figure out this bangle before I'm out $200...Help



You've gotten a lot of good advice on this thread. I hope it all works out for you!   It's rough not feeling right about a jade piece you hoped would be a good life fit.  I was much more impulsive in my purchases early on and lucked out for most of them, but there have definitely been a few that go back or be passed on.

Ah! Your fid is so cute!  I love cats but I'm allergic, so I'm a bird lady too.  I go with the smaller ones... lovebirds!  Usually only have one, but went with two this time because my son takes up a lot of my attention that would have previously been given to the bird.  We're being challenged right now because the yellow one has taken to plucking.  They've been with us for 3 years. He's gone through a round of antibiotics and we've cleaned, changed toys, changed up the diet.... green one lives in the same cage and eats the same foods and is like a little feather brick.  Yellow is more high strung, poor baby.


----------



## teagansmum

EarthGatherer said:


> It's good to hear you'll be able to travel to see your mom. I'm sorry to hear it may be the last time, and hope the best for you. Good to hear that you're getting stronger through cancer recovery. It sounds like you've got a lot going on, and it sucks that this bangle is another thing on your mind.
> 
> Unsolicited advice: Personally, a $200 doubt is too much for me and I'd return it especially if it's domestic. I get that you don't want to wait, but have you checked out gojade or unijade? They both negotiate on stated prices and pretty stuff that is A for sure.


----------



## udalrike

Love your birds, Junkenpo!


----------



## udalrike

And of course all the cats too....


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Earthgatherer!


----------



## teagansmum

Not sure why my post didn't work, but I was agreeing with Earthgather about Gojade seller.  His jade is very reasonably priced, guaranteed A jade, and his customer service is amazing! Unijade is great too, but gojade mentions any flaws in his descriptions. If he misses a flaw, he refunds immediately.  His jade colors are beautiful!


----------



## teagansmum

Also have to agree $200 is alot to spend for an uncertain bangle.
Sending heart vibes to you for your visit with your mom. (((Hugs)))


----------



## teagansmum

camelotshadowjade said:


> I've scoped these from the person helping me & I won;t name them until I buy one so to try to avoid it been sold.
> 
> OMG!!! What a heavenly cloud of fur!!!!
> I am more like a cat myself. I spoke the truth about parrots...don;t get them unless you want a 2 yo who will never grow up for 20 to 50 years as they live long!!!!
> 
> Don;t think there is any residual acid in this one if it is treated. Its heavy & comparable to grade A of its size so doing a SG test it not going to really help.
> 
> I do feel strength can come from jade as I have always felt the earth & minerals have there own frequencies.
> 
> I think I'll get a $30 or so one if I can be reasonably assured its untreated.
> There is a recommended seller I have been speaking with for a few weeks & she has a few. I'll post her name after I choose so to keep them a bit secret though they are not any glorious earth shattering bangles I hope to find one that speaks to me as I really want to be on the plane to Australia with a jade bangle!
> 
> I wore mine this morning when I decided to take a rest after a night of jade searching,,, I felt something messing with my energy & not in a good way, Sort of draining me but I've worn it before & its been OK...Power of suggestion can e very strong...
> 
> I can get this one for under $20 but it has really bad stone lines from whatt I can see & I suppose thats why its $20...LOL
> 
> Still it has a fluidity to it...
> 
> View attachment 3975399
> 
> At 55.5 mm its 1 1/2 mm smaller than easy peezy 57mm. I imagine 1 mm is not too big of a deal but more than that I can't be sure...



Both are lovely! The first one has healed stonelines so I think you'll be fine for durability. It's very interresting with lots going on with the colors and lines.
I'm a 57mm and even the slightest millimeter smaller is tough for me to get on, but if 57mm slides on you, a tad smaller should be fine.


----------



## udalrike

My snake bangle is in Germany!!! Maybe tomorrow or on Friday.....


----------



## udalrike

You will be the first to know!


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Looked at uni & go...don;t think uni was listing any...least a few of the recommended I recall had no listings. Guess right now I have to settle the bangle issue I have with mine. IT is Ebay so should be ok. I'll return for defect...can't really prove its treated & totally not sure except...no nice ring, jello sort of look but thats subjective as some watery jades look gelatinous to me. There really is no one definitive test. Need infared spectroscopy to really be sure & a good lab will want half its cost to test. So either I decide I love it for its color & size & can live with the possibility of treatment or try & return it for the stonelines that are likely to weaken it especially if it is treated.

I think my microscope shots got deleted... Anyone know if treated jade would still have black inclusions inside. Can the acid dissolve all impurities or only the iron brown?
I'd keep it if I was reasonably assured it was untreated but votes seem to lean to the treated side...I'm new to jade so I have to side with the majority.

OOOOhhhh




Numerous black inclusions are inside...??? 40X

OMG...Back to the blacklight...its is glowing blue...I at fiirst thought it was just absorbing the blue light from the uv light but the other 2 jades do not...would untreated jade glow blue? Pics shortly after coffee break...


----------



## teagansmum

udalrike said:


> You will be the first to know!


It's gorgeous uli! One of the nicest I've seen! Can't wait to see modeling photos.


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Teagansmum! Can´t wait either....


----------



## camelotshadowjade

No coffee yet as this is too important!!

How could I have missed it!!!



That is a glow isn;t it????


----------



## IWHLVR

2boys_jademommy said:


> I can see what you mean by the chunky bits. It’s just a coarser grain which I think can look lovely To me this looks like jadeite but you should keep dosing by your tests and hopefully this checks out. The colour is cheerful and sunny [emoji41]


Thanks 2 boys!  Unfortunately, I got the better scale and it comes back with a density of 2.578  )-:  I am thinking quartz  )-:  I did email her so will see what she says . . .


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Thanks everyone for the kind words &I hope my Mom lives a good more years but at 89 I guess we are on borrowed time & I had 2 bad aggressive cancers which seemed to be stage 1 with no sign of spread but one of mine is a stinker that gets out more often. I am lucky I had 2 cancers as the endometrial shows early & it saved me as they also found ovary just about to get out of the ovary..I was very lucky!!!

So now I allow myself some things I want as life can be gone in a blink of an eye so we should try to enjoy it.

Oh, the lovies are so cute. /i think its good you have two as long as they get along. Much more healthier for a bird to have a companion & some of them do pluck. Its so sad as sometimes the best cared for & loved ones do it. sometimes it could be a skin condition or an allergy & sometimes its just unknown why they do it & hard to stop. Poor birds some of them pluck themselves naked....its so sad.

I'll revisit the recommended...I did put in an offer on a $25 one thats a light green. I do like that dark marbled green but at 55.5mm I am a bit concerned. I figure I can go down 1mm with persuasion but not sure of more as my bones don;t want to bend. The 57 would go on the right wirst with persuasion but I never did it. for now I think 56 mm should be the bottom line but 1/2 mm is very small but jade does not give. I can do it in cardboard cutouts but they are flexing. 

Well guess I should build a strong return case with the best pictures... did my UV photo post? Sort of lost it...


----------



## camelotshadowjade

IWHLVR said:


> Thanks 2 boys!  Unfortunately, I got the better scale and it comes back with a density of 2.578  )-:  I am thinking quartz  )-:  I did email her so will see what she says . . .


I have a pretty good scale a Mettler balance & I would like to do these tests but ast time I tried to id platinum of an earring back I was unsuccessful as the sample was just too small to really be conclusive & the results were all over the place even though platinum is really a high SG...I'm not wasting my time with this bangle as its heavy...just as heavy as the similar size unless all the ones listed are all treated fraudly certified A grade which may be likely...

I need to look up ho to do it again...I know measure in air & then measure submerged in water & do something with the difference...lol???


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Draft for return...How does it sounds? I'll back it up with photos...

I will require to return the jade bangle as upon closer inspection internally it is filled with stoneline cracks. They weaken the bangle & small bump could cause it to crack apart. There are numerous straight stonelines that cross the entire bangle from one edge to the other & 2 that cross the entire side of the bangle in an X pattern which is more dangerous. It has also come to my attention that the bangle may not be Grade A untreated. I am not citing this as a reason as I don't have definite proof but there are a few observations that tend to suggest it. First the jade glows bright blue under UV light which in 90 % of cases or more suggests treatment. Also upon magnification the surface is covered with an overabundance of pitting suggesting acid etching & likely polymer filling. Also that particular lab has been observed issuing grade A certificates to obviously treated lade. In conclusion even if it is Grade A the abundance of dangerous stone line cracks makes the bangle weak & subject to breaking very easily. I therefore request to return the jade bangle. Thank You...


----------



## EarthGatherer

camelotshadowjade said:


> I have a pretty good scale a Mettler balance & I would like to do these tests but ast time I tried to id platinum of an earring back I was unsuccessful as the sample was just too small to really be conclusive & the results were all over the place even though platinum is really a high SG...I'm not wasting my time with this bangle as its heavy...just as heavy as the similar size unless all the ones listed are all treated fraudly certified A grade which may be likely...
> 
> I need to look up ho to do it again...I know measure in air & then measure submerged in water & do something with the difference...lol???



It's really easy to do SG because you're ultimately just performing a density calculation (mass in air/volume) then equating it to density for H2O (1g/cm3) in order to cancel out the units. 

Easiest formula: mass of object in grams in air/mass of displaced H2O in grams. Because 1 mL of H2O is roughly equal to 1 g, if you can measure the volume of displaced H20 in mL, you can use that number instead of weighing the water.

You may want to alter the language of your draft to simplify and possibly not mention the certificate- one of the other forums on this site indicated questioning a cert is equivalent to accusing a seller of fraud.


----------



## EarthGatherer

Good news everyone! My terrible stone collecting has provided me with so much repeated practice in lightwave research and density and SG calculations, that I didn't miss any ?s on my practice test related to them. This hobby is literally the only thing boosting my physics section score pn my certification expansion test. I see it as a reason for more jade, haha!


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Phew...return is started after 2 failed attempts I had to call ebay. Seems it was not recognizing the reason for return so I had to switch it to another then switch it back & it worked...so be aware of that if it ever happend to you....OMG...my heart is racing but ebay rep said the pictures were good & he can see the cracks!!!


----------



## camelotshadowjade

EarthGatherer said:


> It's really easy to do SG because you're ultimately just performing a density calculation (mass in air/volume) then equating it to density for H2O (1g/cm3) in order to cancel out the units.
> 
> Easiest formula: mass of object in grams in air/mass of displaced H2O in grams. Because 1 mL of H2O is roughly equal to 1 g, if you can measure the volume of displaced H20 in mL, you can use that number instead of weighing the water.
> 
> You may want to alter the language of your draft to simplify and possibly not mention the certificate- one of the other forums on this site indicated questioning a cert is equivalent to accusing a seller of fraud.


I did remove all reference to the questionability of the grade. Figured it just opens up a reason for arguement & the cracks really speak for themselves & should be sufficient...Thanks for the advice & glad I re thought it... Phew....

Well its packed so no SG on it...I actually have a pendant & I can practice on it!

I did want to get a good gradulate cylinder or beaker to do the ml but just opted for the wt last time I was trying to figure out if an earring back was gold or platinum but never really got a good answer!!!


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Bought the the dark green white marble at 55.5 x 13 x 9mm.

Its swirls of inky marble spoke to me...

A bit scared of that 55.5 as I have 57mm.

I have a silver oval bangle 54.75 X 59mm & can squeeze the small opening size on the wide part of my knuckles & palm so I think I can do the 55.5??? It will be a true asian fit closer to the wrist & I'll just keep it on most of the time...

It does have healed stone lines but its $15...I had an offer in on a light green but it was only 7mm thick. I like at least 8 or 9mm thick...

Its mine!!!! Better get the lotion & plastic bag ready!!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	



I like that its dark as I wear alot of black. I wanted a light green to match a pendant but who knows if it would have & the one I looked at was a thin 57 x 15 x 7mmm. I don;t like the 7mm part...For $22 with shipping I don;t have to worry about it...

Now hope the seller of the badly stonelined probably treated issues a refund promptly as he has til 2/26 & then I can call in ebay but I need to have it settled by MArch 5th as I leave the country the next day & need to mail it back...


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Well the seller refunded me the $ & says I won;t like it as it has stonelines? I saw it had stonelines but someone mentioned they were healed & should not affect wearability.

OOOH welll...this is a sad place but I guess I did return the first bangle as it was dull & had alot of stonelines. Still that one was $80 & this one was $15. There is a big difference when you pay $200 or $80 or $15...

Should I be concerned about the lines in this bangle? The price was great & I like its looks but maybe its just not meant to be....Sobs...

Rather do 56mm it might have been a struggle...sad...

Least she is honest & not just out to sell...I have to appreciate that...


----------



## Cyanide Rose

camelotshadowjade said:


> Bought the the dark green white marble at 55.5 x 13 x 9mm.
> 
> Its swirls of inky marble spoke to me...
> 
> A bit scared of that 55.5 as I have 57mm.
> 
> I have a silver oval bangle 54.75 X 59mm & can squeeze the small opening size on the wide part of my knuckles & palm so I think I can do the 55.5??? It will be a true asian fit closer to the wrist & I'll just keep it on most of the time...
> 
> It does have healed stone lines but its $15...I had an offer in on a light green but it was only 7mm thick. I like at least 8 or 9mm thick...
> 
> Its mine!!!! Better get the lotion & plastic bag ready!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3976407
> 
> I like that its dark as I wear alot of black. I wanted a light green to match a pendant but who knows if it would have & the one I looked at was a thin 57 x 15 x 7mmm. I don;t like the 7mm part...For $22 with shipping I don;t have to worry about it...
> 
> Now hope the seller of the badly stonelined probably treated issues a refund promptly as he has til 2/26 & then I can call in ebay but I need to have it settled by MArch 5th as I leave the country the next day & need to mail it back...



Hi camelotshadowjade, I saw earlier today that you were already working with a seller and I’m so glad you found something you like. Hopefully your refund progresses without an issue. I have had to have eBay settle quite a few returns and it usually doesn’t take them long to make a decision.

I really hope you enjoy your new bangle and you must post mod shots when it arrives [emoji4]


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi camelotshadowjade, I saw earlier today that you were already working with a seller and I’m so glad you found something you like. Hopefully your refund progresses without an issue. I have had to have eBay settle quite a few returns and it usually doesn’t take them long to make a decision.
> 
> I really hope you enjoy your new bangle and you must post mod shots when it arrives [emoji4]


She returned my $ & relisted it as she says I won;t like it as it has stone lines!

Don;t know what to do about it. I could talk to her but maybe its a not the one!!!!

I'm upset


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Should I really be concerned about those stone lines on a $15 bangle?


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Well the Seller of the treated cracked bangle is refuting the return as he says there is nothing wrong with the bangle!!! I'm not going to respond to him until I figure it out. I think ebay would find in my favor. He knows nothing about jewelry & is listing.

His comment:
"Miss the bangle is a perfect jadeite jade bangle nothing wrong with the bangle.i inspected closely on microfine glass.. The color is natural. The bangle is natural. I inspected the intire piece. And you have the certificate card to prove. Go in the website on the card."

Heres what is also with one of those "certificates"!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/302621529129

Now if I paid $17 I would not mind!!

He has a score of 22 sales & with $20 bangles... He wanted $400 for this one...

Guess we should put a face to all this but I don;t suppose anyone else would be falling in his trap.

http://myworld.ebay.com/jewelrysalgado7

Another one..same lab $500
https://www.ebay.com/itm/jadeite-ja...086500?hash=item4b31aecce4:g:5Y8AAOSwdx1Z9kKz

https://www.ebay.com/itm/58mm-jadei...081009?hash=item4b386af5b1:g:PLoAAOSwgsxagM8f

$1700
https://www.ebay.com/itm/lavender-A...457042?hash=item4b35c20d52:g:gJoAAOSw401Z5k6G

$3000!!!!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/jadeite-ja...457372?hash=item4b35c20e9c:g:BLUAAOSwSrNZ6N~3

I could go on but this is making me ill but I will

Clones of mine..these are all the same lab!
$300
https://www.ebay.com/itm/58-42mm-ja...058876?hash=item4b386a9f3c:g:i~cAAOSw~T9agMnK

https://www.ebay.com/itm/55mm-jadei...065726?hash=item4b386ab9fe:g:BuYAAOSwCvZagMy2

$600
https://www.ebay.com/itm/58mm-jadei...707359?hash=item4b3874845f:g:PuQAAOSwHtJagMKF

Now I told him this wasn't true jade its some mineral beginning with a R...I forget

https://www.ebay.com/itm/58mm-certi...660357?hash=item4b36d7d005:g:OmIAAOSw-ZBZpbRq

Not JAdeite which I told him is SG 3.33 not 2.5!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/54mm-certi...659620?hash=item4b36d7cd24:g:pIYAAOSweQBZpOHt

Guess I should not be mourning the loss of the $15 San Andreas angle...maybe the seller thinks she is doing me a favor!

I have to deal with Del GadoJadeHancho...






What can be done about this lab that is making money putting false grade A on treated bangles?

If it was untreated I would keep it but its not adding up to grade A...

What do I do...IS it??? I don;t know????

Its glowing blue
It thunks not rings
Those pits all over the entire surface???

Its packe up or I might try to measure the density but don;t think it would help.

OOOOhhh & the other seller canceling my order...

A part of me feels sorry for this seller who is perhaps is unknowingly sitting on thousands of $ of inferior likely ill certified jade but he's not going to charge me $200 for $20 jades without a fight!

Prime example $17...that's what his certificate is worth...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/302621529129


----------



## Junkenpo

camelotshadowjade said:


> Should I really be concerned about those stone lines on a $15 bangle?



Stone lines can be tricky... healed ones are good, but it can be hard to tell which ones are!    For example....  first up is a picture of my pale lavender. She's got a healed surface reaching stone line and this bangle is solid.  Next up is "Leaf" which has so many internal and surface reaching flaws, but also strong. Last up is my "vampire jade" -- it wanted blood. haha  This one had what looked like a similar flaw to the lavender and I'm sorry I don't have a picture of it whole, but the first time I tried it on, it broke and scratched me.  The stone line side was smoooth where it broke apart -- not healed.  The opposite side that cracked on a flaw was jagged.  Interestingly enough, the bangle had no chime before it broke.  After, each piece had a distinct jadeite chime.  If have a bangle you are sure is grade A, but it doesn't chime, it might be weak.


----------



## Junkenpo

I went and hauled out Vampire, so here are some shots of her fitted together, and with backlight.


----------



## Junkenpo

Vampire was like an $11 bangle.  I think shipping cost more than the bangle. ... for comparison though, from the same seller I got a very strong bangle for $20.


----------



## teagansmum

Most of my favorite bangles were under $20. Some with stone lines, some without, and has much as I've banged them doing dishes, ect..I've luckily had none break on me. I've been wearing mylasia for almost 3 years now daily and her healed stonelines have never caused an issue. If anything they make her all the more interresting.


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Draft Advice...

What do you think? Waste of time? I don;t want to banter with him giving him any fodder to use against me to back up his claim the bangle is natural & fine...

I really am sorry for you but you have moe things to be concerned about than this $200 bangle. I checked over your listings & you have a few thousand dollars worth of bangles with a "certificate" from this same lab. I did check the number as well as this $17 bangle also listed as grade A by your lab.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/302621529129
Frankly if I paid $17 for the bangle I would not be in distress but I paid $200 & its alot for a inferior bangle. I think you should be talking to whomever sold you this jade. I am a part of the jade community & we have concerns about this lab that issued the certificate.
I am not going to get into a discussion about the lab as I have no written proof but I am passing the information along to you as you should know that there may be something seriously wrong with jade certified from this lab. For all we know they have a website & test jade in the back of a van. 
I can't prove the jade is treated as it would cost me $100  from a reputable lab like GIA & it takes time but it does show some signs of being treated but I am not at all trying to make a case based on that. What I do object to is being sold a house with termites on the San Andreas Fault which is also "natural" like those cracks in the bangle.
Maybe you would not mind buying a house infested with termites on an earthquake fault but I want something built more so solid so that I might enjoy living there for a long while without all the shaking & rock & roll.


----------



## camelotshadowjade

teagansmum said:


> Most of my favorite bangles were under $20. Some with stone lines, some without, and has much as I've banged them doing dishes, ect..I've luckily had none break on me. I've been wearing mylasia for almost 3 years now daily and her healed stonelines have never caused an issue. If anything they make her all the more interresting.





Junkenpo said:


> Vampire was like an $11 bangle.  I think shipping cost more than the bangle. ... for comparison though, from the same seller I got a very strong bangle for $20.



I do really want that bangle but she has it in her mind & won't sell it to me.
I bought it & she refunded me!

Its $15!!!! I would not have to worry about it. Thing is I am not 100% sure I can get it on!!! I think I can though... I guess she is just not wanting to deal with a possible return...


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Would it be back luck to ask a neighbot to buy it for me.

55.5 is going to be a struggle though.


----------



## camelotshadowjade

I was reading the diver website & he mentioned that CA pacific jade was the result of severe impact/pressure. Stones lines are natural in that they are a reformulation sort of the material. The line in most cases can be as strong as the original rock but in other a stress fracture point. I can see getting parallel line formations in nature but those X's are really something to think about. If you look at it it almost looks like there is one on each side so it went through the rough. Would have to have been plates moving almost perpendicular to each other. Alot different that flat slratae. It unusal to me...Maybe the darn bangle is some sort of weird oddity... Still I'm leaning toward it being treated...

oooohhhh this is tormenting!!!


----------



## camelotshadowjade

*http://www.ultimatejadeite.com/how-to-identify-treated-jadeite-b-jade/*
*HOW TO IDENTIFY TREATED JADEITE ('B' JADE)*
*1. THERE IS NO SINGLE DIRT INSIDE DUE TO BLEACHING TREATMENT WITH STRONG ACID. (There are black inclusions so does that mean it was not acid treated???)*
Impact of bleaching: Texture of jadeite is badly damaged during the process because it leaves voids and gaps around the boundaries of minute interlocking granules. Thus it destroys the very compact manner of granules and makes natural jadeite to become brittle. We call it 'chalky jade' in the trade.

Does not have any sort of a ring...maybe a dull plink.

*Spider Web effect *not as pronounced but there are numerous pits all across the entire surface...I suspect these are from the acid. but there were no lines.

https://www.gia.edu/doc/Identificat...FjACegQICBAB&usg=AOvVaw1SnKEh8aDB66VlLwwwzffb


There does appear to be a approx .10 lower SG in treated jade but its not a definite test as natural jade can also vary from 3.15 to 3.34 to 3.44 so SG can be an indication but it is not prooof.

some untreated, natural jadeite jades may be considerably lighter due to an admixture of amphiboles (Wu, 1991a) or feldspars (C. Fryer, pers. comm., 1992). Because we were aware of this problem, we specifically chose five low-S.G. pieces for our sample. Among the others in the sample of untreated stones, we identified an additional four with an S.G. below 3.32, and one that was only 3.15. The specific gravities of the jadeites that had been bleached only ranged from 3.22 to 3.25. All of the samples in our test group that had been bleached and polymer impregnated floated in the 3.32 liquid (figure 8); they ranged in S.G. from 3.04 to 3.27. This lower S.G. range is attributed to the replacement of iron compounds by relatively lighter organic polymers. After we completed our testing of the study sarnpies, however, we examined three pieces of jadeite submitted to the GIA Gem Trade Laboratory and proved to have been polymer impregnated that did sink very slowly in the 3.32 S.G. liquid.

OOOH I thought this was over. I know he knows less than me & he in no way looked over this bangle like I did but still I want to be sure its untreated if I spend $200 for it...


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Junkenpo said:


> Stone lines can be tricky... healed ones are good, but it can be hard to tell which ones are!    For example....  first up is a picture of my pale lavender. She's got a healed surface reaching stone line and this bangle is solid.  Next up is "Leaf" which has so many internal and surface reaching flaws, but also strong. Last up is my "vampire jade" -- it wanted blood. haha  This one had what looked like a similar flaw to the lavender and I'm sorry I don't have a picture of it whole, but the first time I tried it on, it broke and scratched me.  The stone line side was smoooth where it broke apart -- not healed.  The opposite side that cracked on a flaw was jagged.  Interestingly enough, the bangle had no chime before it broke.  After, each piece had a distinct jadeite chime.  If have a bangle you are sure is grade A, but it doesn't chime, it might be weak.





Junkenpo said:


> I went and hauled out Vampire, so here are some shots of her fitted together, and with backlight.


Missed this post,,,,,
That's interesting. I don;t know why I don;t see these posts & then later they are before posts I read. That's a shame about the break but I showed the pic of the one I  want tp return to a chinese jade seller who unfortunately I like but also sells bangles certified by my lab. She said the dark lines were the ones you had to be careful of.If you can see a line & I suppose its similar to the surrounding area then likely its a good fused heal but if its dark it might be more open. She said I should be careful with the bangle as the lines were dark. I id lighten up the photos to the best advantage to see the stonelines & they were darker before adjusted them.

See when you put the Vamp together it looks dark...maybe if it looks like that watch out...

Chime is important. You can use it to tell if a bowl or something similar even a cast iron pot has a crack as it won;t ring...No ring then no nookie...LOL


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Shhhhh...not too loud.... I told my neighbor about the bangle & he decided to buy it for me because I am so wonderful????





Now I hope I am not kicking my behind for going against the grain but for the most part life throws things at us & we have to just work with it & duck. I just added a lil curve to the ball!!! Lets hope it does not crack on me & suck my blood....


----------



## IWHLVR

camelotshadowjade said:


> Draft Advice...
> 
> What do you think? Waste of time? I don;t want to banter with him giving him any fodder to use against me to back up his claim the bangle is natural & fine...
> 
> I really am sorry for you but you have moe things to be concerned about than this $200 bangle. I checked over your listings & you have a few thousand dollars worth of bangles with a "certificate" from this same lab. I did check the number as well as this $17 bangle also listed as grade A by your lab.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/302621529129
> Frankly if I paid $17 for the bangle I would not be in distress but I paid $200 & its alot for a inferior bangle. I think you should be talking to whomever sold you this jade. I am a part of the jade community & we have concerns about this lab that issued the certificate.
> I am not going to get into a discussion about the lab as I have no written proof but I am passing the information along to you as you should know that there may be something seriously wrong with jade certified from this lab. For all we know they have a website & test jade in the back of a van.
> I can't prove the jade is treated as it would cost me $100  from a reputable lab like GIA & it takes time but it does show some signs of being treated but I am not at all trying to make a case based on that. What I do object to is being sold a house with termites on the San Andreas Fault which is also "natural" like those cracks in the bangle.
> Maybe you would not mind buying a house infested with termites on an earthquake fault but I want something built more so solid so that I might enjoy living there for a long while without all the shaking & rock & roll.



camelotshadowjade, I mean this with all kindness . . . I would not debate any more with this seller.  You have submitted your claim with ebay and backed it up with pics which should make your case.  He feels he knows the answer and any back and forth at this point would only be used against you.  I would just wait it out personally.


----------



## IWHLVR

Has anyone opened a case with etsy?  The seller of the cream bangle with the low density (2.58 on one scale, 2.68 on the other) is insistent that it is jadeite.  She says density tests performed at home are unreliable.  I do like it . . . but $190 is too much for a bangle that's actually quartz (or something else, that's just a guess) and not jadeite.  )-:


----------



## camelotshadowjade

IWHLVR said:


> camelotshadowjade, I mean this with all kindness . . . I would not debate any more with this seller.  You have submitted your claim with ebay and backed it up with pics which should make your case.  He feels he knows the answer and any back and forth at this point would only be used against you.  I would just wait it out personally.


Thanks...

That was a draft. I have not responded to any of the least 3 of his arduant statements that there is nothing wrong with the bangle. I don;t think I can convinnce him otherwise but I have to consider adding something in a reply in case ebay needs more info. I think the stonelines should be enough for ebay as they are not jewelers but I suppose he has a point that they are natural formations. Still its a sign of poor quality...like buying a diamond with cracks all inside it & in this case its almost like laser drilling inclusions but much worse. 

I still don;t know whether to open bring in the possibility of it being treated as I can't prove it & frankly he has me a bit wondering but I know he knows nothing about jade & less than I know about this bangle that I have soent hours under the microsope studying not just some quick louping.. He doesn;t know although I don;t know jade I've studied jewelry & even take gem lab & diamond grading...I've been doing this for over 30 years...

The cracks inside the bangle could be why it does not ring. They are serious across the entire side & 2 in an X formation that cut across the entire side. 

Its heavily pitted on the surface but does not look quite like the acid footprint & there have been rare natural jade that reacts to uv as there are flourescent diamonds.

It has black inclusions through out it which may indicate that there was no bleaching or that bleaching does not distroy all dirt inside as mentioned in an article.

Only really good test is infared spectroscopy & most of us donlt have that in our home so we are at the mercy of these sellers who know nothing of the real source of the jade & its treatment & are going by potetially faked certificates or the word of some of the more than the  unscrupulous than the few who have the real deal & with quality will sell it at a price greater than $15 to $200...

Can't tell you the horror I went thru with a seller who never tested old sea pearl platinum earrings. She said they were 10 plus mm & they were 9.2 at max. The pearls were ot really very nice looking & the plat was not marked. she swaore they were what they were told as she bought them from a mansion sale that had tiffany & other hi end brands. I tested the plat as well as took them to about 4 jewlers none of whch could prove plat by acid or the tester. Also one jeweler even swore the pearls were FAKE. They are real pearls but likely some old off color yellowed akoya.
The platinum never came up platinum in any of y least 6 acid tests & I was wearing the metal out & my acids. I had the misfortune of dropping one & a chunk of the pearl chipped off the side so that was it...I was doomed to keep this $400 pair of who knows what!!!! Ooh she gave me nack $25 which paypal took a few dollars because them were a mm smaller. Pearl people know there is alot of value in a jump from a 9mm pearl to a 10mm pearl...Yikes I guess I should leave this behind me & maybe
buy jewlery from the honest dealers but I have a thing for old vintage jewelry.
Still with pearls I am not going to play with ebay any more. I will go right to the source when I am ready to get some nice Tahitians & could have had them for that $400 nightmare (still I liked the screw back old I think handmade setting & if it is plat is worth least $200)...

La de da...Will I ever learn...

Back to my latest $200 bust...not sure if beinging up the possibility of treatment would help my case.  I really do feel sorry for him but I don;t know what he paid for his $1000's of dollar inventory of jade bangles certified y this lab.

I guess all I have against this lab so far are a few cerficiates issued to jade that one at least is NOT A jade...

OOOOhhhhhh


----------



## camelotshadowjade

IWHLVR said:


> Has anyone opened a case with etsy?  The seller of the cream bangle with the low density (2.58 on one scale, 2.68 on the other) is insistent that it is jadeite.  She says density tests performed at home are unreliable.  I do like it . . . but $190 is too much for a bangle that's actually quartz (or something else, that's just a guess) and not jadeite.  )-:


Never bought on Etsy but tests with the use of a scale can depend on the accuracy of the scale at least for one & then other things. I have a really good one & my results were all over the place for a less than 1 gram earring back of supposed platinum.
Mine should weigh to .001. I guess a scale that weighs to .01 could work on a huge bangle. Thats the problem with these sales as to get written proof from an expert its going to cost least $50 to $100 which is not worth it on a $200 sale.
I guss I should test my jade pandant & see what SG I come with just for the heck of it but its really heavy & packed in a case & hard to get at in the closet. They do have to be calibrated from time to time &  advisably every time they are moved to really be accurate. 
Wih you well as I am having a similar problem with a seller on ebay who said they used a microglass to look at it...LOL...


----------



## EarthGatherer

Okay, I don't think I'd mentioned, but I have a set pf nephrite earrings (my first nephrite piece) and found the green to be flattering on my skin. 




Then I talked myself into getting a bangle mate because none of the jadeite matched. And all I can say is WOW. I had no idea nephrite could be so stunning. And, it has a sort of chatoyance/moonstone effect on the white sections. I'm really glad I went with 3Jade on this because the shipping was fast and the customer support was very supportive, educational, and honest. I learned the Chinese character for "green" AND that all Chinese certificates call nephrite Hetian Jade regardless of origin, and they assured me this is not Hetian Jade, just nephrite. It is so very green and reflective, but photographs bright.


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Could it be natural? The color is so even...& the black specs in it???


----------



## camelotshadowjade

EarthGatherer said:


> Okay, I don't think I'd mentioned, but I have a set pf nephrite earrings (my first nephrite piece) and found the green to be flattering on my skin.
> 
> View attachment 3977150
> 
> 
> Then I talked myself into getting a bangle mate because none of the jadeite matched. And all I can say is WOW. I had no idea nephrite could be so stunning. And, it has a sort of chatoyance/moonstone effect on the white sections. I'm really glad I went with 3Jade on this because the shipping was fast and the customer support was very supportive, educational, and honest. I learned the Chinese character for "green" AND that all Chinese certificates call nephrite Hetian Jade regardless of origin, and they assured me this is not Hetian Jade, just nephrite. It is so very green and reflective, but photographs bright.
> 
> View attachment 3977155
> 
> View attachment 3977156
> View attachment 3977157


Nice size impressive cuff...really wide!!! Looks great on you!!!

Wow , you just read my mind!!! I was thinking aout nepfrite & how it differs & feels as a bangle. Wow it is a nice green! I have seen the Hetian & even another with a Z....
They tend to call things jade just because its pretty & they throw hetian on nephrite. Truth is I don;;t know if these chinese labs can tell the diiference for sure unless they were told where it was mined.
I questioned a reputable I think trustable seller about nephrite as she has a really green bangle & to me it looked more like British columbia nephrite which is the biggest supplier of it. She emphatically told me that in China they don;t buy from British Columbia becasuse its too far? I donlt know if its true as I have read articles that say that China does buy there jade...So can;t really trust anyone as they don;t know everything & certainly can't trust alot of the labs too...

Still I guess its nice to at least know its true untreated nephrite...

mething appealing to me about it!\

???? Should I???? My size except its 8mm thick & I prefer 9mm Price is decent.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Color adjusted so its proably appears not so dark



Looked up 3jade on ebay & no listings.Looks like they are only a buyer???


----------



## EarthGatherer

camelotshadowjade said:


> Could it be natural? The color is so even...& the black specs in it???
> 
> View attachment 3977158



I guess one can never know for sure, unless a lab tests it.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

EarthGatherer said:


> Okay, I don't think I'd mentioned, but I have a set pf nephrite earrings (my first nephrite piece) and found the green to be flattering on my skin.
> 
> View attachment 3977150
> 
> 
> Then I talked myself into getting a bangle mate because none of the jadeite matched. And all I can say is WOW. I had no idea nephrite could be so stunning. And, it has a sort of chatoyance/moonstone effect on the white sections. I'm really glad I went with 3Jade on this because the shipping was fast and the customer support was very supportive, educational, and honest. I learned the Chinese character for "green" AND that all Chinese certificates call nephrite Hetian Jade regardless of origin, and they assured me this is not Hetian Jade, just nephrite. It is so very green and reflective, but photographs bright.
> 
> View attachment 3977155
> 
> View attachment 3977156
> View attachment 3977157



This looks beautiful on you EarthGatherer. It does have a different glow to it from jadeite and pairs well with your earrings [emoji3]


----------



## IWHLVR

EarthGatherer said:


> Okay, I don't think I'd mentioned, but I have a set pf nephrite earrings (my first nephrite piece) and found the green to be flattering on my skin.
> 
> View attachment 3977150
> 
> 
> Then I talked myself into getting a bangle mate because none of the jadeite matched. And all I can say is WOW. I had no idea nephrite could be so stunning. And, it has a sort of chatoyance/moonstone effect on the white sections. I'm really glad I went with 3Jade on this because the shipping was fast and the customer support was very supportive, educational, and honest. I learned the Chinese character for "green" AND that all Chinese certificates call nephrite Hetian Jade regardless of origin, and they assured me this is not Hetian Jade, just nephrite. It is so very green and reflective, but photographs bright.
> 
> View attachment 3977155
> 
> View attachment 3977156
> View attachment 3977157




Pretty pretty pretty!  I've been watching 3jade's listings and watched their website just haven't pulled the trigger yet . . . this might have pushed me over the edge!!


----------



## Junkenpo

I love nephrite.  It's got a different feel than jadeite, but has its own beauty.  

Reposting my nephrite beads and jadeite beads with nephrite bangle.


----------



## udalrike

Earthgatherer, wonderful bangle and earrings! I myself had only the best experiences with 3jade.


----------



## udalrike

My snake/bamboo bangle is here!
I LOVE it!!!!
It is not a 60 like the description said, because the bangle is asymmetrical, so I have to wear it on the left and it might be permanent, but it is totally worth it. Such a piece of art.


----------



## udalrike

Even the bamboo is hollowed out, as you can see in the third picture.


----------



## udalrike

Here it is


----------



## udalrike




----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3977627
> View attachment 3977628
> View attachment 3977629
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> The carving is quite intricate and detailed especially on the snake with the eyes and the snakeskin. Love it on you Uli[emoji8]It looks like a super snug fit. Beautiful with the slim, chic black bangle. [emoji7]


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, dear 2boys!


----------



## IWHLVR

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3977630


So beautiful!  I would be absolutely distracted with that on my wrist!  (-;  I am so glad you like it, it's fantastic!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

EarthGatherer said:


> Okay, I don't think I'd mentioned, but I have a set pf nephrite earrings (my first nephrite piece) and found the green to be flattering on my skin.
> 
> View attachment 3977150
> 
> 
> Then I talked myself into getting a bangle mate because none of the jadeite matched. And all I can say is WOW. I had no idea nephrite could be so stunning. And, it has a sort of chatoyance/moonstone effect on the white sections. I'm really glad I went with 3Jade on this because the shipping was fast and the customer support was very supportive, educational, and honest. I learned the Chinese character for "green" AND that all Chinese certificates call nephrite Hetian Jade regardless of origin, and they assured me this is not Hetian Jade, just nephrite. It is so very green and reflective, but photographs bright.
> 
> View attachment 3977155
> 
> View attachment 3977156
> View attachment 3977157



This is beautiful! I like the width as well. Congratulations! I love Nephrite, it’s so smooth and buttery. It looks great on you [emoji4]


----------



## bellarusa

I absolutely adore my jade bracelet.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3977630



Uli, It looks amazing on you!  The artistry involved in making it, is mind blowing. It must have took countless hours to make and the detailing is sooo beyond anything I’ve even seen. I’m sorry it isn’t a 60, but I can definitely see why you don’t mind it being smaller. Maybe the width has something to do with that. If I had to choose a bangle to be permanent, I would choose that one for sure! Nice find Uli! You have an eye for finding some of the most intricate jade pieces [emoji4]


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, IWHLVR and Cyanide Rose, for your kind words. Yes, I knew that I have to had this bangle..
And it seems to be permanent unless I won´t lose a lot of weight. 

,



 

* IWHLVR*


----------



## udalrike

The picture is because I tried to copy IWHLVR, a name which is difficult to remember.....


----------



## udalrike

Now that I have 2 permanent jade bangles, a question for all of you:
IF you had to choose a permanent bangle, which one would it be?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Now that I have 2 permanent jade bangles, a question for all of you:
> IF you had to choose a permanent bangle, which one would it be?



Great question Uli but I wouldn’t be able to have a permanent jade bangle. The idea of not being able to remove it scares me too much. I like the idea though.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

bellarusa said:


> I absolutely adore my jade bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3977730



I can see why you love this bangle Belarusa. How long have you been wearing it? The colour is so fresh and pretty!!


----------



## Junkenpo

udalrike said:


> Here it is



Uli, this is gorgeous! The carving is well done and it looks amazing on!    



bellarusa said:


> I absolutely adore my jade bracelet.



Soft and lovely!  Quite feminine.... how long have you had it?



udalrike said:


> Now that I have 2 permanent jade bangles, a question for all of you:
> IF you had to choose a permanent bangle, which one would it be?



I have Smoke that I've worn permanently since late 2014 on my right wrist.  I don't think I'm ready to wear anything else permanently. My intention is to put Iroh on for permanent on the left when I'm 60..... but who knows how I'll feel then. I'd probably start looking at gifting/selling my bangle collection away at that point. I wonder what the price points for jade will be like in 20 years....?


----------



## EarthGatherer

udalrike said:


> Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3977627
> View attachment 3977628
> View attachment 3977629



This is magnificent, and truly a work of art & labor of love. That carver is phenomenal.


----------



## EarthGatherer

udalrike said:


> Now that I have 2 permanent jade bangles, a question for all of you:
> IF you had to choose a permanent bangle, which one would it be?



My blue-grey & off white one is semi-permanent (I'm 70% sure I could get it off if I tried hard enough) and if I replaced it with a more permanent one, I might go down to a 53.5-54 even. I'd like a permanent that hits the accupressure spot constantly and find this one still slides a lot. Perfection would be little bit slimmer, but still a round that has a metallic blue or creamy white color. 

I sometimes think of finding a thin cream white one to add to this permanently, but had to remove the mate I have because the sound of clinking jadeite was going to drive my husband to murder.


----------



## bellarusa

2boys_jademommy said:


> I can see why you love this bangle Belarusa. How long have you been wearing it? The colour is so fresh and pretty!!





Junkenpo said:


> Soft and lovely!  Quite feminine.... how long have you had it?



I bought it last year in January but had it on and off.  I just put it on few days ago this time and the plan is to keep it on, as @Junkenpo pointed out - it is a very feminine look, and I feel that I need a daily reminder of the beauty and strength of being divinely feminine.


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Wow, the snake is captivating!!! True work of art but I am feeling a bit claustrophobic in not being able to remove a bangle...The 55.5 mm green white that is on order may be one of those...not sure yet...

Thinking white or black nephrite now....Mmmm
I don;t think I'd want a 19mm permanent...I guess better to choose more conservatively.

I just read about this & it seems like a simple way to ID dyed jade...

Chelsea filter; undyed jadeite will not show the red color of dyed jadeite or nephrite when looked at through the filter.

OOhhh I like the sound of clinking jade!!!!


----------



## PJcherri

Hello!  been lurking for a while but I thought I'd pop in to say hi and dust off my account. I've recently started a jade binge (especially on bangles) although I've had other jade pieces since I was a kid (my mom showered them on me because I was a sickly kid and Chinese superstition believes every bit of it helps one's health). I'm really happy to see a very lively jade thread to feed my ongoing addiction!


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Question on jade certificates esp chinese labs...Should the signature of the tech & superviser be handwriten in ink or can it be printed? I can't imagine why it would be a copy or printed. It does say the certificate must be printed but does not mention if it should be signed by hand. What good would a printed signature be????

Pretty sure the signatures on my certificate are printed...


----------



## PJcherri

@camelotshadowjade - Weighing in not necessarily for gem/jewelry labs but I work with chemistry labs in North America; their signed final analysis reports are digitally signed by both the tech and the lab supervisor and have been accepted that way with government agencies and legal bodies as being legal. I wouldn't use digital/printed signatures as a write off in terms of certificate authenticity.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> Now that I have 2 permanent jade bangles, a question for all of you:
> IF you had to choose a permanent bangle, which one would it be?



Yes, great question [emoji4] I’ve been wearing a creamy hetian bangle for a few months now on my right wrist. It took a bit to get used to because it’s wide and kinda heavy. I have been on a hetian binge lately and I do plan to change it out eventually and wear some of the other hetian bangle I have purchased recently [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

PJcherri said:


> Hello!  been lurking for a while but I thought I'd pop in to say hi and dust off my account. I've recently started a jade binge (especially on bangles) although I've had other jade pieces since I was a kid (my mom showered them on me because I was a sickly kid and Chinese superstition believes every bit of it helps one's health). I'm really happy to see a very lively jade thread to feed my ongoing addiction!



Welcome PJcherri! We would love to see your jade pieces [emoji4]


----------



## camelotshadowjade

I got a message from ebay to print shipping label to return bangle. I have not read the last few messages from the seller so not sure what changed his mind yet???

Gosh..I still have mixed feelings as most of my reservations is the lab seems to be iffy in accuracy but they do hold all the numbers to the certificates & they are registered???


OOOhhhh It was all packed but I took it out last night to do more obserations but I am not sure what all the pittin g is in the surface ...don;t know if that is natural grain depressions or acid etching...but it does not look like typical webbing???

Can't deal with it this afternoon as mail is about due & I need to make trip arrangments & get my valuables in the bank vault. Maybe I'll take a last look under th microscope tonight just to settle my mind about all those pitts as they are very numerous & I hardly see any on my pendant..

I discounted the not ringing part as I think even if it was not treated with the cracks transversing the entire width in at least 4 places it would not ring like it should.

OOOhhhh as it is attractive but likely a break risk even if its not treated so I guess for $200 I should not be gambing with my hard earned money. I'll start with the $15 bangle..

Surprise just check a gift small jade from the seller that said the bangle looks treated  & hers does not uv glow but has the pitting all over like my bangle. It seems that the pitting corresponds to the large graining...she says its untreated...see some black inclusions like in the bangle....still the cracks in the bangle but maybe its is untreated except for the blue uv glow...as far as I know some jade glows white but never heard of blue????ooohhh???

Closer look at her gift jade think she sells a few for $10 or $15 & I see what lookes like webbing inside. there are lines that intersect...not sure if its fiber graining but never thougt it would be that sort of veining. Should be more angular & boxy not spidery filamenty...the plot thickens...Truthfull though I would not expect jade trinket to be untreated but if she says they are they should be. Still she did not sell this to me she sent it as a gift so it could be treated...

OOOh  boy...well the pitting on my bangle may be natural grain pitting or there is something funky with her pendant which she sells for about $5 or $10/..its a small thing...

oooohhhhh well the big difference is her jade does not glow with uv...

Have the approval to return bangle by MArch 2nd so have the weekend to check again...


----------



## camelotshadowjade

The bangle is in the mail back to the seller. Took another quick look & the surface pitting could be acid etching...It did not look right & it was pretty but I can't take the chance that its acid treated & filled esp with the location & patterns of stone lines/cracks?

OOOh welll....that's that...I guess its a lesson.

Felt good in my hand & I hate to let it go but I just did not like the way some of the pits did sort of intersect in a line...could be a spidery webbing but I am not used to seeing it & I suppose not all webbing looks the same.

OOOh bette forget about it & hope the seller does refund the $ & its the end of it as after March 6 I really don;t have access to the internet..


----------



## camelotshadowjade

PJcherri said:


> @camelotshadowjade - Weighing in not necessarily for gem/jewelry labs but I work with chemistry labs in North America; their signed final analysis reports are digitally signed by both the tech and the lab supervisor and have been accepted that way with government agencies and legal bodies as being legal. I wouldn't use digital/printed signatures as a write off in terms of certificate authenticity.



Thanks. I was not using it to discount validity but was wondering what the requirements were. I thought some certificates looked like they were in the form of the signature & not just a printing of the name but not sure what a digital signature should look like.

I sent it back as I just can;t be sure the certificate is good & factual. It had a certificate but that lab issues A certificates to somewhat questionable jade from  what I have seen & from what others have told me about bangles with that certificate not looking A grade. I do know that it has been said you can't ID jade from just looking at it & esp from a photo but too many have put doubt in my mind about it for me to be comfortable about it...Gosh!!!! It was a very lovely bangle with a certificate but it did have some precarious positioned stone lines or cracks...

Its in the mail now so I have to let it go...Still I do want to learn from it so I can be a better judge in the future.

The seller did not loose much shipping as it was sent first class & he was listing it for $400 so I thought I got a good deal at $200 so  maybe he will sell it for more. He did send a most lovely purple satin pouch & a hard shell case
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 !!!
I do feel bad I really do but  I can't chance it had been treated with acid & filled.


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Same lab///does this look acid jelly filled treated? I have been told it does look treated. I'm trying to figure out what to look for. I think I preferred the look of mine with one color but this is attractive very translucent.


----------



## Silver Mom

camelotshadowjade said:


> Question on jade certificates esp chinese labs...Should the signature of the tech & superviser be handwriten in ink or can it be printed? I can't imagine why it would be a copy or printed. It does say the certificate must be printed but does not mention if it should be signed by hand. What good would a printed signature be????
> 
> Pretty sure the signatures on my certificate are printed...


Hi Camel, This is what my certificate from a chinese lab looks like.  This is for my green jadeite bangle.  Sorry you are having such a hard time.


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Wow  you have a small hand. I would not try under 55mm so far I did get a 54.75 cardboard ring on but they flex.

Amazing color on that bangle. It looks so green you'd think its dyed. Seen colors like that for under $50 & een $25 so I know those are dyed...

Not seen that kind. I have just been seeing all the small laminated cards that are in ebay!

Wow...they used a chelsea filter!!!! LOL

Long wave UV did glow white in one spot. Read some natural does glow a pale white but mine glowed blue.

That one is very thorough. Some I've seen just list the weight & thats certainly suspect!
Thing is most of them are mostly in chinese & for all I know they could say

"You are a fool for buying this" LOL


----------



## Silver Mom

camelotshadowjade said:


> Question on jade certificates esp chinese labs...Should the signature of the tech & superviser be handwriten in ink or can it be printed? I can't imagine why it would be a copy or printed. It does say the certificate must be printed but does not mention if it should be signed by hand. What good would a printed signature be????
> 
> Pretty sure the signatures on my certificate are printed...


This is the certificate that I got from the GIA in the USA.  I think the GIA also has labs in Hong Kong as well as Europe.


----------



## Silver Mom

camelotshadowjade said:


> Wow  you have a small hand. I would not try under 55mm so far I did get a 54.75 cardboard ring on but they flex.
> 
> Amazing color on that bangle. It looks so green you'd think its dyed. Seen colors like that for under $50 & een $25 so I know those are dyed...
> 
> Not seen that kind. I have just been seeing all the small laminated cards that are in ebay!
> 
> Wow...they used a chelsea filter!!!! LOL
> 
> Long wave UV did glow white in one spot. Read some natural does glow a pale white but mine glowed blue.
> 
> That one is very thorough. Some I've seen just list the weight & thats certainly suspect!
> Thing is most of them are mostly in chinese & for all I know they could say
> 
> "You are a fool for buying this" LOL


LOL you are so funny!


----------



## Silver Mom

camelotshadowjade said:


> Wow  you have a small hand. I would not try under 55mm so far I did get a 54.75 cardboard ring on but they flex.
> 
> Amazing color on that bangle. It looks so green you'd think its dyed. Seen colors like that for under $50 & een $25 so I know those are dyed...
> 
> Not seen that kind. I have just been seeing all the small laminated cards that are in ebay!
> 
> Wow...they used a chelsea filter!!!! LOL
> 
> Long wave UV did glow white in one spot. Read some natural does glow a pale white but mine glowed blue.
> 
> That one is very thorough. Some I've seen just list the weight & thats certainly suspect!
> Thing is most of them are mostly in chinese & for all I know they could say
> 
> "You are a fool for buying this" LOL


Actually these bangles are kinda big for me.  I don't buy it for the size I guess.  If I see something I really like I am willing to go big.  I had a hard time finding the quality and color I like so when I see something I really like I really try to get it.  Most of my bangles are too big for me.  But maybe that is better so I can give it to my daughter who is bigger than me.


----------



## Silver Mom

camelotshadowjade said:


> Wow  you have a small hand. I would not try under 55mm so far I did get a 54.75 cardboard ring on but they flex.
> 
> Amazing color on that bangle. It looks so green you'd think its dyed. Seen colors like that for under $50 & een $25 so I know those are dyed...
> 
> Not seen that kind. I have just been seeing all the small laminated cards that are in ebay!
> 
> Wow...they used a chelsea filter!!!! LOL
> 
> Long wave UV did glow white in one spot. Read some natural does glow a pale white but mine glowed blue.
> 
> That one is very thorough. Some I've seen just list the weight & thats certainly suspect!
> Thing is most of them are mostly in chinese & for all I know they could say
> 
> "You are a fool for buying this" LOL


Yes that is true about glowing a pale white.  I wrote to Joann Chan, the person that certified this and she explained it to me.  If I find her letter, I will let you know what she said.


----------



## Silver Mom

Yippee, I just found her letter and she said.....
"Sometimes it may have flouresence in long wave due to different brands of wax even in natural Jadeite.  The important thing is the conclusion which states in your certificate Natural Jadeite".  
I think this lab does a very thorough job so I am happy with it.


----------



## camelotshadowjade

54 to 68mm...Thats a wide margin...LOL

54mm is too big??? I am very petite but I was smaller at 90 lbs than I am at 130.
I'm 4 ft 10 inch so I am small!!!F

That is a lovely lavendar but maybe I could get it on my ankle???

Funny you mention the wax. I had an odd blue glow in the creases of a pendant I bought. I knew there had to be a reason & sure enough there was wax in the crease & when I scraped it out it no longer glowed. so wax does glow or at least some sort of polish.  UV test is just a cursory test & does not really prove anything. Its the infared spectroscopy thats the best for id'ng treatment.

LOL...I knew you'd like that funny...I got a good laugh out of it myself...

Thanks for showing me the tifs...

GIA has labs all over..even India I think & they are the most trusted.


----------



## Silver Mom

camelotshadowjade said:


> 54 to 68mm...Thats a wide margin...LOL
> 
> 54mm is too big??? I am very petite but I was smaller at 90 lbs than I am at 130.
> I'm 4 ft 10 inch so I am small!!!F
> 
> That is a lovely lavendar but maybe I could get it on my ankle???
> 
> Funny you mention the wax. I had an odd blue glow in the creases of a pendant I bought. I knew there had to be a reason & sure enough there was wax in the crease & when I scraped it out it no longer glowed. so wax does glow or at least some sort of polish.  UV test is just a cursory test & does not really prove anything. Its the infared spectroscopy thats the best for id'ng treatment.
> 
> LOL...I knew you'd like that funny...I got a good laugh out of it myself...
> 
> Thanks for showing me the tifs...
> 
> GIA has labs all over..even India I think & they are the most trusted.


The measurement for my lavender is the outside measurement I think cos it isn't that big on me when I wear it.  I think the green one is for the inside diameter measurement.  I never even bother with the measurement tho.  If I like the color and the look of the jade, I like it.  LOL  The lady that certified my bangle said it was wax.  The only acceptable thing on Grade A jade is wax.  I think that if a jade has polish on it, it would not be certified Natural Jadeite Grade A.


----------



## Silver Mom

This is how my lavender looks on.  LOL


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> This is how my lavender looks on.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3978323



One of my faves Silver Mom - the colour is so vivid! [emoji7]


----------



## teagansmum

Loving all the great info on certificates! I've been a little to speny these days jade shopping, but here's a favorite of mine that I paid $4.95 a year ago from a new Ebay seller who started his auction at .99 and wasn't pleased, but made me very happy. It's grade A and came with authentic certificate. As for permanent bangles, I've been wearing Mylasia (avatar photo) for 3 years straight and have yet to bang her on anything. Jadeite is very strong!


----------



## Junkenpo

Silver Mom seriously has the best rainbow of jade sets!  

Camelot, you are petite!  I hear ya... I'm 5'0" and for all you never think about gaining weight on your wrists, it does happen.  Haha, it's been years since I was a size 0-2, and I sized out of some of my rings as I gained over the decades.  

I tend to be picky more about size for regular princesses and D shapes, but I'm willing to go all over for beautiful carved bangles within my budget. 

Here's a repost of the most recent pic of the carved family... lots of size variety. That blue-green at the very end is 72mm and the yellow-red in the middle is 48.5mm.  I have never tried to get it on because I know it would be impossible to get off again. lol  The one that fits the best is the black one on my pinky.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> Loving all the great info on certificates! I've been a little to speny these days jade shopping, but here's a favorite of mine that I paid $4.95 a year ago from a new Ebay seller who started his auction at .99 and wasn't pleased, but made me very happy. It's grade A and came with authentic certificate. As for permanent bangles, I've been wearing Mylasia (avatar photo) for 3 years straight and have yet to bang her on anything. Jadeite is very strong!



I remember when you got Mylaysia. It’s beautiful Tea. No wonder you haven’t taken her off. [emoji6]
I can’t believe you got this beauty for such a ridiculously low price. Maybe the seller didn’t know too much about jade but you scored big time on this the one. Gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

camelotshadowjade said:


> 54 to 68mm...Thats a wide margin...LOL
> 
> 54mm is too big??? I am very petite but I was smaller at 90 lbs than I am at 130.
> I'm 4 ft 10 inch so I am small!!!F
> 
> That is a lovely lavendar but maybe I could get it on my ankle???
> 
> Funny you mention the wax. I had an odd blue glow in the creases of a pendant I bought. I knew there had to be a reason & sure enough there was wax in the crease & when I scraped it out it no longer glowed. so wax does glow or at least some sort of polish.  UV test is just a cursory test & does not really prove anything. Its the infared spectroscopy thats the best for id'ng treatment.
> 
> LOL...I knew you'd like that funny...I got a good laugh out of it myself...
> 
> Thanks for showing me the tifs...
> 
> GIA has labs all over..even India I think & they are the most trusted.



You and I are similar in height lol! Just thought I  would mention as there aren’t many of us out there under 5 feet [emoji6]
I’ve been told that since I’m petite I should only wear slim / thin bangles but I personally love both slim and wider bangles. I don’t have a cuff bangle though - that may take too much space on my short arms haha [emoji23]


----------



## teagansmum

2boys_jademommy said:


> I remember when you got Mylaysia. It’s beautiful Tea. No wonder you haven’t taken her off.
> I can’t believe you got this beauty for such a ridiculously low price. Maybe the seller didn’t know too much about jade but you scored big time on this the one. [emoji6]


Thanks 2 boys! The seller actually messaged me very upset but still sent the bangle. I wasn't counting on it at the time. Lol
You're collection is mesmerizing. I remember when you first got most of them. They are like family.  Did your antijade bangle test ok on the SG? I just got mine and will test her tomorrow. I love her, stone line and all. No glow under uv light, but I  wasn't worried coming fromg antijade.


----------



## PJcherri

Here are some of my jade pieces:

Top left: Pendants I rotate wearing (I like them dainty, they’re all about 15-20mm), the apple I got from my grandmother, the gourd was my mother’s but was given by her grandfather and the donut with a booger sized diamond (so my mom calls it) was because she felt like it was too small for her (so score for me!). Fish... I think it’s jade but my mom picked it up on a trip for me because it was cute (it is)!
Top right: my first piece of jade I picked out as a kid in a chinese mall and I still have it!
Bottoms: rope jade bracelets and necklaces which I worn when I was younger (I had a few more of these types of bracelets but ah, I was a clumsy child) but now I no longer wear them primarily due to having developed some skin sensitivity. I’m tempted to salvage the beads and make something that I am more likely to wear since it’s the cord that I have an issue with.



And my latest purchase! I was on the hunt for a lavender bangle for my wedding but wasn’t expecting to find something so soon! I thought I was going to need to warm up to bangles but I seems I just dove right in. Ah, I love it’s icy-ness and it pairs so wonderfully with my ring and it happens to be my size.


----------



## PJcherri

teagansmum said:


> Thanks 2 boys! The seller actually messaged me very upset but still sent the bangle. I wasn't counting on it at the time. Lol



Given the situation I would of thought they’d just cancel the auction in it’s last few minutes to avoid the risk or list with a reserve minimum (because that is an option) but it’s good they pulled through anyways!


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Oooohhh love the goodies & give a shout out to all the vertically challenged out there,

Remember "Good Things Come in Small Packages too!"

I got a nice rack though when I got over 40 & gained a few lbs...

I've lied so much I'm not sure how short I am but it might be 4 ft 9 wo shoe or I'm shrinking...LOL

I'll wear a cuff...I love bold & I think it looks nice. In fact I don;t want too thin of a bangle.
Mine was 57 mm x 15 x 9 mm depth & I thought it was a great size.

Dark green & white is 55.5 x 13 x9mm & I can;t wait til she sneaks in the building...LOL...

Well here is me in in my late 30's...Cowboy boots & all!!!
I was sort of fashionable then but now I'm glad to just be alive!


----------



## camelotshadowjade

OOOOOhhhNO!!!! I feel a new obsession coming on but at least this is better than vacuum cleaners & takes up much less real estate!!!!!


----------



## teagansmum

PJcherri said:


> Given the situation I would of thought they’d just cancel the auction in it’s last few minutes to avoid the risk or list with a reserve minimum (because that is an option) but it’s good they pulled through anyways!



He was a very  honest seller. I can see another seller doing that, but this seller followed. Through. Another reason I love the bangle so much. It came from an honest seller.


----------



## camelotshadowjade

If you list for 99 cents you have to be aware that i may sell for 99 cents...I usually up the shipping just as a comfort buffer..


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> Thanks 2 boys! The seller actually messaged me very upset but still sent the bangle. I wasn't counting on it at the time. Lol
> You're collection is mesmerizing. I remember when you first got most of them. They are like family.  Did your antijade bangle test ok on the SG? I just got mine and will test her tomorrow. I love her, stone line and all. No glow under uv light, but I  wasn't worried coming fromg antijade.



Lol I’m sure the seller won’t make that mistake again but I’m so glad he honoured the price and sent the beautiful bangle. It was meant to be yours. 
Thanks Tea - it’s so nice to see our collections grow over the years. Really like a family here. [emoji4]
I didn’t have an antijade bangle test.....maybe another Jadie here


----------



## udalrike

What a beautiful bargain, Teagansmum!!


----------



## teagansmum

I didn’t have an antijade bangle test.....maybe another Jadie here[/QUOTE]

How embarrassing.  I beleive it was JKP with the antijade carved bangle.


----------



## essiedub

udalrike said:


> Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3977627
> View attachment 3977628
> View attachment 3977629


Really beautiful *Uli*! I like it stacked with the darker bangle also.


----------



## camelotshadowjade

ooohhh I think my next will be a white!!!! or a black... can't go wrong with the basics.

I have my eye on a 56 x 19 x 9mm...ooohhh perfection in size!!!!



Junkenpo said:


> Morning Crosso!
> 
> Love your set... the gumballs are such nice colors and the echo to Solona is a great touch.
> 
> Here's a stack of my whites... the color is a little washed out because the lighting what's coming in through the window on a cloudy day.


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Essiedub!


----------



## udalrike

Wearing a lavender jade heart, a white and green jade leaf pendant and a Tahitian pearl


----------



## udalrike

Here


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

Both from piccolinagems on ebay


----------



## camelotshadowjade

For the Nephrite wearers...Does it have the same nice ring tone to it or is it softer . Does it feel different than jadeite? Thanks


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

PJcherri said:


> Here are some of my jade pieces:
> 
> Top left: Pendants I rotate wearing (I like them dainty, they’re all about 15-20mm), the apple I got from my grandmother, the gourd was my mother’s but was given by her grandfather and the donut with a booger sized diamond (so my mom calls it) was because she felt like it was too small for her (so score for me!). Fish... I think it’s jade but my mom picked it up on a trip for me because it was cute (it is)!
> Top right: my first piece of jade I picked out as a kid in a chinese mall and I still have it!
> Bottoms: rope jade bracelets and necklaces which I worn when I was younger (I had a few more of these types of bracelets but ah, I was a clumsy child) but now I no longer wear them primarily due to having developed some skin sensitivity. I’m tempted to salvage the beads and make something that I am more likely to wear since it’s the cord that I have an issue with.
> View attachment 3978400
> 
> 
> And my latest purchase! I was on the hunt for a lavender bangle for my wedding but wasn’t expecting to find something so soon! I thought I was going to need to warm up to bangles but I seems I just dove right in. Ah, I love it’s icy-ness and it pairs so wonderfully with my ring and it happens to be my size.
> 
> View attachment 3978401



PJCheeri I adore your collection!! Your bangle looks amazing with your ring. [emoji7]Thanks for all the eye candy!!


----------



## dingobeast

camelotshadowjade said:


> Well the Seller of the treated cracked bangle is refuting the return as he says there is nothing wrong with the bangle!!! I'm not going to respond to him until I figure it out. I think ebay would find in my favor. He knows nothing about jewelry & is listing.
> 
> His comment:
> "Miss the bangle is a perfect jadeite jade bangle nothing wrong with the bangle.i inspected closely on microfine glass.. The color is natural. The bangle is natural. I inspected the intire piece. And you have the certificate card to prove. Go in the website on the card."
> 
> Heres what is also with one of those "certificates"!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/302621529129
> 
> Now if I paid $17 I would not mind!!
> 
> He has a score of 22 sales & with $20 bangles... He wanted $400 for this one...
> 
> Guess we should put a face to all this but I don;t suppose anyone else would be falling in his trap.
> 
> http://myworld.ebay.com/jewelrysalgado7
> 
> Another one..same lab $500
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/jadeite-ja...086500?hash=item4b31aecce4:g:5Y8AAOSwdx1Z9kKz
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/58mm-jadei...081009?hash=item4b386af5b1:g:PLoAAOSwgsxagM8f
> 
> $1700
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/lavender-A...457042?hash=item4b35c20d52:g:gJoAAOSw401Z5k6G
> 
> $3000!!!!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/jadeite-ja...457372?hash=item4b35c20e9c:g:BLUAAOSwSrNZ6N~3
> 
> I could go on but this is making me ill but I will
> 
> Clones of mine..these are all the same lab!
> $300
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/58-42mm-ja...058876?hash=item4b386a9f3c:g:i~cAAOSw~T9agMnK
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/55mm-jadei...065726?hash=item4b386ab9fe:g:BuYAAOSwCvZagMy2
> 
> $600
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/58mm-jadei...707359?hash=item4b3874845f:g:PuQAAOSwHtJagMKF
> 
> Now I told him this wasn't true jade its some mineral beginning with a R...I forget
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/58mm-certi...660357?hash=item4b36d7d005:g:OmIAAOSw-ZBZpbRq
> 
> Not JAdeite which I told him is SG 3.33 not 2.5!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/54mm-certi...659620?hash=item4b36d7cd24:g:pIYAAOSweQBZpOHt
> 
> Guess I should not be mourning the loss of the $15 San Andreas angle...maybe the seller thinks she is doing me a favor!
> 
> I have to deal with Del GadoJadeHancho...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What can be done about this lab that is making money putting false grade A on treated bangles?
> 
> If it was untreated I would keep it but its not adding up to grade A...
> 
> What do I do...IS it??? I don;t know????
> 
> Its glowing blue
> It thunks not rings
> Those pits all over the entire surface???
> 
> Its packe up or I might try to measure the density but don;t think it would help.
> 
> OOOOhhh & the other seller canceling my order...
> 
> A part of me feels sorry for this seller who is perhaps is unknowingly sitting on thousands of $ of inferior likely ill certified jade but he's not going to charge me $200 for $20 jades without a fight!
> 
> Prime example $17...that's what his certificate is worth...
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/302621529129




Yikes! I have seen his things on eBay and they are B or C and he is pretending they are A.  Those crappy certificates can literally be printed by anybody. They mean less than nothing. So sorry you are having to deal with this.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

camelotshadowjade said:


> Oooohhh love the goodies & give a shout out to all the vertically challenged out there,
> 
> Remember "Good Things Come in Small Packages too!"
> 
> I got a nice rack though when I got over 40 & gained a few lbs...
> 
> I've lied so much I'm not sure how short I am but it might be 4 ft 9 wo shoe or I'm shrinking...LOL
> 
> I'll wear a cuff...I love bold & I think it looks nice. In fact I don;t want too thin of a bangle.
> Mine was 57 mm x 15 x 9 mm depth & I thought it was a great size.
> 
> Dark green & white is 55.5 x 13 x9mm & I can;t wait til she sneaks in the building...LOL...
> 
> Well here is me in in my late 30's...Cowboy boots & all!!!
> I was sort of fashionable then but now I'm glad to just be alive!
> 
> View attachment 3978471



Lol yes Chamelotsjadowjade good things come in small packages I’m between 4 feet 9 and 10 as well [emoji6].  
I don’t own a cuff jade bangle but I totally would wear one.
By the way you look great! [emoji6]
And to answer your nephrite question I only own one nephrite bangle ( thre one in my avatar) and I would say the feel is slightly different. It is not quite as cool to the touch as jadeite and it feels kinda almost buttery. As for the chime I’m not very good at distinguishing the sounds so I can’t comment.


----------



## dingobeast

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3977630




OMG!!!!  I love that so much, Udalarike. Please PM me the artist if you don't mind. I want a carved one and I find it is hard to find a carved bangle that is well-crafted.


----------



## dingobeast

Junkenpo said:


> Silver Mom seriously has the best rainbow of jade sets!
> 
> Camelot, you are petite!  I hear ya... I'm 5'0" and for all you never think about gaining weight on your wrists, it does happen.  Haha, it's been years since I was a size 0-2, and I sized out of some of my rings as I gained over the decades.
> 
> I tend to be picky more about size for regular princesses and D shapes, but I'm willing to go all over for beautiful carved bangles within my budget.
> 
> Here's a repost of the most recent pic of the carved family... lots of size variety. That blue-green at the very end is 72mm and the yellow-red in the middle is 48.5mm.  I have never tried to get it on because I know it would be impossible to get off again. lol  The one that fits the best is the black one on my pinky.




Junkenpo, your collection of carved bangles are drool-worthy!


----------



## camelotshadowjade

2boys_jademommy said:


> Lol yes Chamelotsjadowjade good things come in small packages I’m between 4 feet 9 and 10 as well [emoji6].
> I don’t own a cuff jade bangle but I totally would wear one.
> By the way you look great! [emoji6]
> And to answer your nephrite question I only own one nephrite bangle ( thre one in my avatar) and I would say the feel is slightly different. It is not quite as cool to the touch as jadeite and it feels kinda almost buttery. As for the chime I’m not very good at distinguishing the sounds so I can’t comment.



Thanks & welcome to the under 5 foot club! 

OOh...interesting on the nephrite. It is less dense & scratches more easily but I read its more durable in the sense of its crystal structure which is ore fiberous. It is said to be more durable because of that even is its softer on the mohs scale.

Mineral composiition is different. wonder if one wears it for health benefits how that would affect it. I was sort of tempted to get one for my mom & her arthritis...I guess if jade cured arthritis we'd know about it already...Still they do say all those things about jade & the colors being good for different things. The scientist in me says its not that probable but the metaphysical side of me kind of believes crystals & these things do have a energy that perhaps scientific equipment is not technical enough to measure...

Would 19mm be a cuff? Its not that not that big & I would not call it a cuff but it would be impressive & the one I'm looking at is 90 grams which is quite a hunk!!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3978811



Beautiful earrings Uli and I love the Tahitian pearl pendant as well. [emoji4]


----------



## udalrike

Pmed you, Dingobeast...


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, 2 boys!!


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Tahitian pearl & jade go so well especially the peacock colors...They are on my list...

Correction the 56 x 19mm x 9mm nephrite bangle is 77 grams...Wonder if that is light for such a large size?
Guess not as there is a 63 x 17 x 9mm that weighs 75g that I was thinking for my mom but don;t really know her size but she has much larger hands than mine


----------



## camelotshadowjade

This one for me 56 x 19 x 9mm Its cut flat blunt squarish on the sides...Does that look clunky? I've noticed this on some nephrite...
	

		
			
		

		
	



I imagine there is more jade left on the bangle than if they rounded it off  so probably stronger...




Looks huge on model but 56 is not a big bangle...

Here is the 58mm x 15 x 9mm 70g stony lined with not much color I returned..my very first
Lines on this one could be felt with the nail so were not well healed...



I was not sure of my size so went 58mm...it fits ok but looks big...


----------



## dingobeast

camelotshadowjade said:


> This one for me 56 x 19 x 9mm Its cut flat blunt squarish on the sides...Does that look clunky? I've noticed this on some nephrite...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3978959
> 
> I imagine there is more jade left on the bangle than if they rounded it off  so probably stronger...



It looks great, but you have to find out of the big square edges comfy on you.


----------



## camelotshadowjade

dingobeast said:


> It looks great, but you have to find out of the big square edges comfy on you.




Would the edge really matter? all of mine were 9mm but they were bevelved on the edge. Still  its 9mm...not sure??? The widest part will still hit say the desk when laid flat...not sure if the edge being the same or less would make... Don;t want to make another mistake...LOL

Sort of cuts into the fluidity of the bangle...when viewed from the side I don;t think its as nice as the beveled.

My green white will be here on Monday...also 9mm but  at 55.5 x 13 x 9mm is looks almost like a princess proportion as its only 4mm wider than its depth...


----------



## dingobeast

camelotshadowjade said:


> Would the edge really matter? all of mine were 9mm but they were bevelved on the edge. Still  its 9mm...not sure??? The widest part will still hit say the desk when laid flat...not sure if the edge being the same or less would make... Don;t want to make another mistake...LOL



It just depends, I have a square edge bangle that kinda bums me out because I personally find the edges to be uncomfortable. Your bangle doesn't look like it is as hard edges as mine, it looks slightly rounded.


----------



## camelotshadowjade

dingobeast said:


> It just depends, I have a square edge bangle that kinda bums me out because I personally find the edges to be uncomfortable. Your bangle doesn't look like it is as hard edges as mine, it looks slightly rounded.


Its not a true square block...seen that too. Its rounded on top but the edge is not believed all the way to the arms like a true D. Sort of modified square edge...Thanks for the advice as its not something I thought of but its so hard to get everything & its a clean almost white in my perfect size...
I measured 19mm & it does not look really big but the bangle looks huge on the model...




Actually at 19mm wide maybe its best it has thick solid squared edges? the flat surface looks big but in reality its probably 5 mm or 6mm at most which is not that much.


----------



## EarthGatherer

This thread moves so fast! I'm offline for a day and it's +2 pages. So many messages. I love all the pictures!

Camelotshadow, the one you're expecting is so pretty. The multicolour is very nice.

I wanted to share my Saturday bangles with you guys. I'm thinking my goal is 7- one bangle for each day of the week. As my sister pointed out, it will either help me remember which day it is OR I'll just be like- it's Green Day, Grey Day, etc. ... 

I still can't get over this nephrite. It's so smooth and soft texture but it does hold onto oil unlike jadeite. But, it really loves the sun.


----------



## dingobeast

EarthGatherer said:


> This thread moves so fast! I'm offline for a day and it's +2 pages. So many messages. I love all the pictures!
> 
> Camelotshadow, the one you're expecting is so pretty. The multicolour is very nice.
> 
> I wanted to share my Saturday bangles with you guys. I'm thinking my goal is 7- one bangle for each day of the week. As my sister pointed out, it will either help me remember which day it is OR I'll just be like- it's Green Day, Grey Day, etc. ...
> 
> I still can't get over this nephrite. It's so smooth and soft texture but it does hold onto oil unlike jadeite. But, it really loves the sun.
> 
> View attachment 3979107
> View attachment 3979108
> View attachment 3979109




You are a bad influence on me, EarthGatherer! That nephrite is gorgeous.


----------



## camelotshadowjade

EarthGatherer said:


> I love all the pictures!
> 
> Camelotshadow, the one you're expecting is so pretty. The multicolour is very nice.
> 
> I wanted to share my Saturday bangles with you guys. I'm thinking my goal is 7- one bangle for each day of the week. As my sister pointed out, it will either help me remember which day it is OR I'll just be like- it's Green Day, Grey Day, etc. ...
> 
> I still can't get over this nephrite. It's so smooth and soft texture but it does hold onto oil unlike jadeite. But, it really loves the sun.
> 
> View attachment 3979107
> View attachment 3979108
> View attachment 3979109



Lovely...What does it does hold onto oil mean? Fingerprints? Would think the opposite as jadeite is glossier.

Tempted by a green nephrite too but darker than yours...The grren looks really nice on you. I can do green too as I have a light olive tone skin & some olive green in my eyes but think I'd not wear it much as I have never really liked green yet strangely I am drawn to green nephrite. I like greens with more blue tones rather than yellow tone...

Yeah,,,My neighbor ordered the green & white for me!!!! It has stone lines but its $15. The one I returned to her had open surface lines too & alot . color was not good & it was $80. So guess that's why she did not want to sell me another with stonelines.
Still I think about it & she should have really just messaged me her concerns & let me decide. I asked her about it the day before & she did not  respond. Then she just cancels it & sends me a message saying I would not be happy with it...I was so sad!

Well lets hope she was not right...

The new one goes well with my eyes which have a forest green ring around the iris...


----------



## EarthGatherer

dingobeast said:


> You are a bad influence on me, EarthGatherer! That nephrite is gorgeous.



This whole thread is a bad one on me.  

If you're considering 3Jade, they were great. I tried for 40% off but they told me they couldn't go more than 25% lower, but that was my "set point" so I accepted. 

It is one of those times that it is better than the listing. I wish I could capture the cat eye effect (similar to silk in star rubies) which wasn't even mentioned in the description.


----------



## camelotshadowjade

EarthGatherer said:


> This whole thread is a bad one on me.
> 
> If you're considering 3Jade, they were great. I tried for 40% off but they told me they couldn't go more than 25% lower, but that was my "set point" so I accepted.
> 
> It is one of those times that it is better than the listing. I wish I could capture the cat eye effect (similar to silk in star rubies) which wasn't even mentioned in the description.


That's because nephrite can have long fiberous crystals which can reflect light in a most luminous manner...imagine that silkiness it lovely.


----------



## EarthGatherer

camelotshadowjade said:


> Lovely...What does it does hold onto oil mean? Fingerprints? Would think the opposite as jadeite is glossier.
> 
> Tempted by a green nephrite too but darker than yours...
> 
> Yeah,,,My neighbor ordered the green & white for me!!!! It has stone lines but its $15. The one I returned to her had open surface lines too & alot . color was not good & it was $80. So guess that's why she did not want to seel me another with stonelines.
> Still I think about it & she should have really just messaged me her concerns & let me decide. I asked her about it the day before & she did not  respond. Then she just cancels it & sends me a message saying I would not be happy with it...I was so sad!
> 
> Well lets hope she was not right...



Yes, it shows fingerprints because it's so glossy but also it seems to attract all the oil from my skin, so wiping it off with my fingers leaves smear marks, but wiping it with a cotton cloth makes it shinier. The jadeites feel "squeaky clean" but the nephrite not so much. I really like that nephrite you posted the pictures of.

I have a white jadeite with LOTS of (healed?) stone lines and they bother me because of the price it was and aesthetically its very crackled looking. However, it fits close so it won't probably bump too much. If it breaks it will shatter. But, I try to keep a c'est la vie attitude. 

I'm certain your new bangle will be great, and can't wait to see your pics! And for $15, who cares about stone lines. All you can do is treat it well and it'll be fine.


----------



## camelotshadowjade

The white is supposed to be Hetian but you know how that goes & its not mutton fat but its very clean & big! Still its over $200 which is a srtetch for me ut have a refund on the likely acid treated one I returned. White goes with everything abiet being bland but it could I suppose have some interesting play with light that can't be captured in photos.

I sort of trust the seller as much as one can but the certificate is all in chinese & only english is weight. It however does not that I can tell list the SG or RI which does make me uncomfortable.


Bangle is one on right (sort of matte!) & certificate is one on left...Both tifs don;t seem to include a SG which should be in the 2.57 range

I guess I should just be happy if the $15 fits. I never had 55.5mm. Smallest was 57 but that went on easy. I'm sure I can do 56mm but that extra half mm? Should fit but ight be a definite bag & lotion...LOL


----------



## teagansmum

camelotshadowjade said:


> For the Nephrite wearers...Does it have the same nice ring tone to it or is it softer . Does it feel different than jadeite? Thanks


Two of my friends got me on a hetian kick but I only have 3 hetian bangles and they chime beautifully! One of my hetian bangles i wear stacked with my Jadiete permanent bangle and they look almost identical other than the grain. The hetian is smooth and buttery feeling. Both chime.


----------



## EarthGatherer

camelotshadowjade said:


> The white is supposed to be Hetian but you know how that goes & its not mutton fat but its very clean & big! Still its over $200 which is a srtetch for me ut have a refund on the likely acid treated one I returned. White goes with everything abiet being bland but it could I suppose have some interesting play with light that can't be captured in photos.
> 
> I sort of trust the seller as much as one can but the certificate is all in chinese & only english is weight. It however does not that I can tell list the SG or RI which does make me uncomfortable.
> View attachment 3979146
> 
> Bangle is one on right (sort of matte!) & certificate is one on left...Both tifs don;t seem to include a SG which should be in the 2.57 range
> 
> I guess I should just be happy if the $15 fits. I never had 55.5mm. Smallest was 57 but that went on easy. I'm sure I can do 56mm but that extra half mm? Should fit but ight be a definite bag & lotion...LOL



The certificates say they are Hetian Jade on the first line, and the mass on the second. I don't see an SG/density or RI, and those numbers would be noticeable. If you ask the seller the lab, you can go to their website and pull up an online version of the certificate and then translate it through the site (they usually have an english option) or through your browser. 

3Jade was totally honest with me that all nephrite is called Hetian Jade regardless of origin on ALL Chinese certificates, so it is not possible to know the exact origin of certified pieces coming from there. Also, translation will turn the character for "green" into "jasper." The color designator is not on those certs, meaning it's classified as white nephrite.


----------



## camelotshadowjade

He he Thanks for the tip...I got the website by scanning the bardcode thingy from another one with same certificate type. The window did not open a website...just 2 boxes...one for the number & one for the grams.
I plugged it in & hit one of the buttons & the certificate came up...

http://zwjc.zpsx.cn/MZ/index.aspx



Isn;t is odd there is no at least SG? Every ebay shorty card has that...

Xirun texture???? may mean oily sheen...looked it up...fine & glossy


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Found another with same lab but that certificate has the SG .2.95 density,...
I had looked at this one at another time but its 55.5mm so was not sure. Its cheaper too...but think its sold...booo



When you look it up on the website they don;t give the SG or RI...They say that the website might not have all the info on the certificate but this certificate has the SG & the other one does not but still both come up????


----------



## Theinsanekirby

I find the wait for my bracelets to be excruciating. It was shipped Express but has been sitting in LA for more than a day. I have filming for my "teacher test" as I've called it next week but Monday will be distracted. I just keep looking at the seller pictures.


----------



## Silver Mom

Theinsanekirby said:


> View attachment 3979580
> 
> I find the wait for my bracelets to be excruciating. It was shipped Express but has been sitting in LA for more than a day. I have filming for my "teacher test" as I've called it next week but Monday will be distracted. I just keep looking at the seller pictures.
> View attachment 3979579


Everyone here on this thread knows EXACTLY how you feel.


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Theinsanekirby said:


> View attachment 3979580
> 
> I find the wait for my bracelets to be excruciating. It was shipped Express but has been sitting in LA for more than a day. I have filming for my "teacher test" as I've called it next week but Monday will be distracted. I just keep looking at the seller pictures.
> View attachment 3979579



Pretty! That's a lovely translucent!!! Maybe your bangle will meet my bangle...
My bangle is at that LA pos toffice too!!! They are the slowest,,,maybe they just are ver busy. I hate when things go there. Santa Clarita ships parcels out with in a few hours.

Once my poor package got misdirected to Burbank, then they shipped it to LA where it sat & then off to Santa Clarits & finally to N. Hollywood! Phew that poor thing!!!

Can t wait for Monday & guess I have to think of a name for my first I hope bangle that stays with me...
Mine is green & white...


----------



## totoro654

Hello all!

   Newbie to the forum and hoping to get some experienced insight   Was recently in Hong Kong and purchased a Pixiu figurine from a jade shop on Cat Street.  The shop owner was really nice and seemed really knowledgable so I thought I support his shop.  I was told it is real jade and an old piece, but like I said I'm a newbie - although I'm getting real interested in the world of jade!

   I tried holding the piece and its cold to the touch, has quite some heft, looks really hand carved, and looks to have some natural erosion/wear to the piece.  What do you peeps think...?  Did I get ripped off :S  Thank you all!!


----------



## teagansmum

totoro654 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Newbie to the forum and hoping to get some experienced insight   Was recently in Hong Kong and purchased a Pixiu figurine from a jade shop on Cat Street.  The shop owner was really nice and seemed really knowledgable so I thought I support his shop.  I was told it is real jade and an old piece, but like I said I'm a newbie - although I'm getting real interested in the world of jade!
> 
> I tried holding the piece and its cold to the touch, has quite some heft, looks really hand carved, and looks to have some natural erosion/wear to the piece.  What do you peeps think...?  Did I get ripped off :S  Thank you all!!
> 
> View attachment 3979907
> View attachment 3979908
> View attachment 3979909
> View attachment 3979910



Hello, and welcome! Yours is similar to mine, but yours is better quality by the looks of the carving. I've never been sure if this material is nephrite as sellers say they are. I too am curious.


----------



## IWHLVR

udalrike said:


> The picture is because I tried to copy IWHLVR, a name which is difficult to remember.....


bwa ha ha!  It's short for irish wolfhound lover -- all my doggie friends get it right away lol!  



bellarusa said:


> I absolutely adore my jade bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3977730


bellarusa this is a fantastic bangle!  Very much like mine that is too small and I can't seem to find a replacement.  Would you mind letting me know where you found it?  


For everyone I am in the middle of basketball finals (we're the top two teams right now) and swim meets so falling behind the lovelies but will try to catch up tonight!!  My goodies came from only-jade and they've tested "right" so I'm super excited and wearing one now.  Course, computer is not back from Dell so no pics yet.  SIGH.


----------



## camelotshadowjade

OOOOhhhh...its at the N Hlywd PO!!! Better get the jade greasy ready!!! 55.5mm


This one was certified at a university of engineering & Geoscience etc so guess it should be untreated...
Or so it says but what is it to have someone print a certificate & put a universitys name on it? OOOH
No way yo check it in a data base on this one.. Yet little good that did as the bangleI sent back had a certificate & it came up in a data base...so maddening!

http://english.kmust.edu.cn/html/Faculties/1.html

3.34 density is high but I read jadeite can even rarely get up to 3.44 density!

Seems nephrite can have a higher density near jadeite so there needs to be other ways of id'ing it...

Jadeite has a density of 3.20-*3.33 g/cc*, while nephrite has a density of 2.98 - *3.33 g/cc
( the white hetian said 2.95 density so that was on the low side of nephrite)*

Really like the very dark green...hope it really looks like that but I find they are generally lighter in person...Still with the white it is very zebraish...Yeah....I certainly had to jump thru hoops to get it!!!

55.5 x 13 x 9 & almost 59 grams...Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## Junkenpo

Woot!  This thread is hopping... hard to keep up! 

Camelot, the green/white bangle has a nice pattern. I hope it fits well and feels good on for you! Canyou pm me the seller for the blunt edge bangles?  I'm kind of digging that look.  The Big Jade is squarish, and I enjoy that. 

teagansmom: I haven't checked SG on the antijade bangle yet.... been half busy and half just lazy.  I'm not sure where my scale is so I keep putting it off. 

Here's yesterday's stack.  I love how see through that one agate bangle is.


----------



## teagansmum

camelotshadowjade said:


> OOOOhhhh...its at the N Hlywd PO!!! Better get the jade greasy ready!!! 55.5mm
> View attachment 3980129
> 
> This one was certified at a university of engineering & Geoscience etc so guess it should be untreated...
> Or so it says but what is it to have someone print a certificate & put a universitys name on it? OOOH
> No way yo check it in a data base on this one.. Yet little good that did as the bangleI sent back had a certificate & it came up in a data base...so maddening!
> 
> http://english.kmust.edu.cn/html/Faculties/1.html
> 
> 3.34 density is high but I read jadeite can even rarely get up to 3.44 density!
> 
> Seems nephrite can have a higher density near jadeite so there needs to be other ways of id'ing it...
> 
> Jadeite has a density of 3.20-*3.33 g/cc*, while nephrite has a density of 2.98 - *3.33 g/cc
> ( the white hetian said 2.95 density so that was on the low side of nephrite)*
> 
> Really like the very dark green...hope it really looks like that but I find they are generally lighter in person...Still with the white it is very zebraish...Yeah....I certainly had to jump thru hoops to get it!!!
> 
> 55.5 x 13 x 9 & almost 59 grams...Can't wait!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3980155



What a beauty! Even without a certificate I feel your bangle is grade A. I can't wait to see modeling photos! Yes, jadeite can be higher than 3.33 and if mixed with other minerals it can be lower, but still jadeite. I am finding darker hetian has a higher density than the lighter colors. I have a light colored hetian that comes out 2.90 and from the same seller, one that comes out 2.98. 
Your bangle also looks to have a very nice polish. I hope you love it!


----------



## totoro654

teagansmum said:


> Hello, and welcome! Yours is similar to mine, but yours is better quality by the looks of the carving. I've never been sure if this material is nephrite as sellers say they are. I too am curious.



nice!  thanks for sharing your pic, its really nice also!  Hmm, I hope someone can shed some insight!  I'm considering taking it to a jade appraiser just out of curiosity


----------



## PJcherri

Camelot: You may have to give breath towards the band of density depending on instrument error (the difference between them using equipment that has precision to 0.1g vs 0.01g can tip things) as well as the types of impurities (that gives jades it's different colours) being different in amounts so I would still say there's no need to fret if your bracelet came out to be 0.01g/cc over the typical SG band for jadeite.

It's curious how a school's engineering department went to assess jewelry rather than a gemologist unless they were focusing on the mining industry... but still, why ID jewelry rather than rough material?  

Loving the photos, ladies! I have many on my 'wishlist' now! I ordered another piece that's more bright green that I'm waiting in the mail (might take a whole month though, weep). I'm trying to wait up to try my luck at the gemshow here next month; there's something about jade that's more eye-catching in person rather than photos, or maybe I just question doctored photos too much out of instinct.


----------



## PJcherri

@Jukenpo : what's the thickness of the bangles you're wearing? I love how delicate and feminine it is!


----------



## Junkenpo

PJcherri:  I want to say that the agate bangles are 6 to 8mm thick, and the carved jade is probably around 8-9mm.  I find I like my small princess usually around 7mm and otherwise I prefer them 10-11 for a chubby princess. I made an exception for the carved jade because of the bat and the coloring.


----------



## Junkenpo

The sun was really soft coming in through the windows today, so I was hauled out my stash.  Here's an updated family shot, with my  2 lovies satisfying their need to be in the middle of everything. 

*My collection*







*The carved (with a comparison of Elsa and the unnamed new bangle)*






* The princesses and the D-shapes. *






*And after I put everything away, I remembered my pendant and the baby bangle.*


----------



## essiedub

Junkenpo said:


> The sun was really soft coming in through the windows today, so I was hauled out my stash.  Here's an updated family shot, with my  2 lovies satisfying their need to be in the middle of everything.
> 
> *My collection*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The carved (with a comparison of Elsa and the unnamed new bangle)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * The princesses and the D-shapes. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And after I put everything away, I remembered my pendant and the baby bangle.*




Such a nice collection Junkenpo! I am new to jade and am intrigued by your carved selections.  In addition to artistic value, I can imagine you’d want to touch the carvings!  Cute baby bangle..what can you do with these? Integrate with a cord and Make a necklace or?


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> The sun was really soft coming in through the windows today, so I was hauled out my stash.  Here's an updated family shot, with my  2 lovies satisfying their need to be in the middle of everything.
> 
> *My collection*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The carved (with a comparison of Elsa and the unnamed new bangle)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * The princesses and the D-shapes. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And after I put everything away, I remembered my pendant and the baby bangle.*


JKP.....Amazingly beautiful collection!


----------



## IWHLVR

udalrike said:


> The picture is because I tried to copy IWHLVR, a name which is difficult to remember.....


Oh my gosh . . . on coffee so just got the joke udalrike.  SIGH!  I sent my computer back to Dell AGAIN but once I get it back I'll add a pic.  LOL!


----------



## udalrike

IWHLVR, NOW I can remember your name! I adore Irish wolfhounds, so I am an IWHLVR too....


----------



## udalrike

Earthgatherer, LOVE your bangles, especially the black one. Where did you buy it?
IF you don´t mind, could you post bigger pictures so we could admire your bangles better?


----------



## udalrike

I have forgotten something I wanted to write about another great post...
Junkenpo, what a great collection!


----------



## udalrike

Camelot, wonderful light nephrite!


----------



## udalrike

My snake bangle IS my dream bangle. There is only one drop of bitterness. The carvings are so delicate and as it is smaller as the seller wrote and I have to wear it permanently I have to be extremely careful with it.


----------



## IWHLVR

EarthGatherer said:


> Yes, it shows fingerprints because it's so glossy but also it seems to attract all the oil from my skin, so wiping it off with my fingers leaves smear marks, but wiping it with a cotton cloth makes it shinier. The jadeites feel "squeaky clean" but the nephrite not so much. I really like that nephrite you posted the pictures of.



Yes yes!  This is the best description I've seen so far!  When I first got my black nephrite bangle I kept trying to clean it off and even started to wonder if it were glass (like when you try to clean your glasses?)  But it tests right . . . . I love the feeling of nephrite but only have the one bangle.  There's on on ebay I've been watching but it's not white, it's a "dirty" white and I tend to be picky about those tones!


----------



## IWHLVR

Junkenpo said:


> The sun was really soft coming in through the windows today, so I was hauled out my stash.  Here's an updated family shot, with my  2 lovies satisfying their need to be in the middle of everything.
> 
> *My collection*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The carved (with a comparison of Elsa and the unnamed new bangle)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * The princesses and the D-shapes. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And after I put everything away, I remembered my pendant and the baby bangle.*



I'm back to drooling on the keyboard Junkenpro.


----------



## IWHLVR

udalrike said:


> IWHLVR, NOW I can remember your name! I adore Irish wolfhounds, so I am an IWHLVR too....


I've loved them since I was young -- carried a book around about them when I was about 4 that a friend of my mom's gave me . . . I've had 3.  Currently we have a Greater Swiss Brainless Dog because DH was annoyed that IWH's are so large and expensive, short life sounds and hound smell.  Once this dog is gone I'm back to my heart hounds!!


----------



## udalrike

Sad that they don´t live long, IWHLVR....


----------



## udalrike

Does someone know what that little gold thing is supposed to be?


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

X


----------



## IWHLVR

udalrike said:


> Sad that they don´t live long, IWHLVR....


They're heartbreakers . . . average lifespan per the club is only 7 years although if you give a range they say 6-10 years.  )-:  I was lucky with my last two, they lived 10 and 12 years.  Never enough.


----------



## teagansmum

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3980912


I may be wrong, but if there are two dragons on each side of the bangle, I'm thinking that may be a pearl? (Split pearl)


----------



## teagansmum

udalrike said:


> My snake bangle IS my dream bangle. There is only one drop of bitterness. The carvings are so delicate and as it is smaller as the seller wrote and I have to wear it permanently I have to be extremely careful with it.



Is it completely stuck on you Uli? Can you take it off and put it in again? I'm not sure I'd wear it as and everyday bangle if the bamboo is very delicate. Maybe wear it on special occasions or when you go out, but not doing dishes and housework? It's absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## udalrike

Good idea, Tea! On the one side there is a dragon and on the other one a phoenix....

I fear that the snake bangle is competely stuck.  But what could I have done. Send it back? Never!!


----------



## teagansmum

udalrike said:


> Good idea, Tea! On the one side there is a dragon and on the other one a phoenix....
> 
> I fear that the snake bangle is competely stuck.  But what could I have done. Send it back? Never!!



I believe it is a pearl then. I have a carved dragon bangle out for delivery today and it too has two dragons and a pearl. I love that design.
No way on sending your snake bangle back!!! It's too unique! If she's comfortable on, then no point removing her. Being extra cautious keeping her on will surely help protect your wrist.


----------



## teagansmum

teagansmum said:


> I believe it is a pearl then. I have a carved dragon bangle out for delivery today and it too has two dragons and a pearl. I love that design.
> No way on sending your snake bangle back!!! It's too unique! If she's comfortable on, then no point removing her. Being extra cautious keeping her on will surely help protect your wrist.



I just read your post again and saw it phoenix on the other side. I would still think it's a pearl.


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Tea!! Yes, my beloved bangle teaches me to be careful! And if I ever lose it.... At least I had it.
Do you have a picture of your new bangle, Tea?


----------



## dingobeast

Junkenpo said:


> Woot!  This thread is hopping... hard to keep up!
> 
> Camelot, the green/white bangle has a nice pattern. I hope it fits well and feels good on for you! Canyou pm me the seller for the blunt edge bangles?  I'm kind of digging that look.  The Big Jade is squarish, and I enjoy that.
> 
> teagansmom: I haven't checked SG on the antijade bangle yet.... been half busy and half just lazy.  I'm not sure where my scale is so I keep putting it off.
> 
> Here's yesterday's stack.  I love how see through that one agate bangle is.




Love the stack! Agate is so so pretty. I love my sweet little agate bangles as well,


----------



## teagansmum

udalrike said:


> Thank you, Tea!! Yes, my beloved bangle teaches me to be careful! And if I ever lose it.... At least I had it.
> Do you have a picture of your new bangle, Tea?



Yes, just be careful. I've yet to bang my permanent bangle and its been 3 years! My package will be here when I get home from work. I'll try to post photos when I can. It's been hectic around here.


----------



## dingobeast

udalrike said:


> Good idea, Tea! On the one side there is a dragon and on the other one a phoenix....
> 
> I fear that the snake bangle is competely stuck.  But what could I have done. Send it back? Never!!



Oh no, Uli! At least you got it on, it will just have to stay there and be gorgeous. I have gotten off stuck bangles by soaking my self in a bubble bath and using lots of soap. I don't know why that method has worked better for me than the others, but it has.


----------



## dingobeast

IWHLVR said:


> I've loved them since I was young -- carried a book around about them when I was about 4 that a friend of my mom's gave me . . . I've had 3.  Currently we have a Greater Swiss Brainless Dog because DH was annoyed that IWH's are so large and expensive, short life sounds and hound smell.  Once this dog is gone I'm back to my heart hounds!!



I love Irish wolfhounds, they seem so dignified! They have such pretty eyes.


----------



## PJcherri

@udalrike : I agree with tea - it's a pearl with flames. The fire is to symbolize magical and the pearl is often associated with the dragon (who chases after them in Chinese mythology). Dragon and phoenix symbols usually denote the yin-yang of marriage.


----------



## camelotshadowjade

teagansmum said:


> What a beauty! Even without a certificate I feel your bangle is grade A. I can't wait to see modeling photos! Yes, jadeite can be higher than 3.33 and if mixed with other minerals it can be lower, but still jadeite. I am finding darker hetian has a higher density than the lighter colors. I have a light colored hetian that comes out 2.90 and from the same seller, one that comes out 2.98.
> Your bangle also looks to have a very nice polish. I hope you love it!






It fits great. Slipped right on with a good push!!!! No lotion /no bag...PHEW!!! 55,5mm well I did not check it as I could not wait & I had to just get it on my arm!!!! Its over 13mm wide about 13.75mm & 9mm deep...

I'm loving the size & no more 57mm well not unless I really love it...I even can do 58mm but its 55.5 56mm...that is I have to check this one as it could be closer to 56mm...

Model shot

In general it seems to want to photograph more green than it really is but I adjusted it ....It looks alot like this Its sort of more a olive green with even grey tan tones!!!  Other side is more just dark green but I like the white marble side. Its sort of a zebra & oh so interesting. Ohh & the stones lines are well healed I can't feel anything & I did on the $80 one I returned...

Well...it found its way to me even if the seller would not seel it to me as "I would not like it" It will be my daily wearer & will go to Australia. What more could you want for such a small price!

A few more of my new beauty...Now what should I call her>???




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Actually more forest green than in the last picture. Really does match the outline of my eyes & its not too green...very muted & dark so it goes well with my black!!!!

ohhh my skin is looking a bit reptilean & this bangle is reminding me of something reptilean...ooooh I think a name is on the tip of my tongue... 

OOOhhh looking at the patterns in the pictures I'm seeing things. I thought I saw a bird with wings outstretched!...Its amazing!!!! I speechless but not without words...

On another nice note it does sort of harmonize with my celedon. honey & dark green pendant...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

camelotshadowjade said:


> It fits great. Slipped right on with a good push!!!! No lotion /no bag...PHEW!!! 55,5mm well I did not check it but I had to just get it on my arm!!!! Its over 13mm wide about 13.75mm & 9mm deep...
> 
> I'm loving the size & no more 57mm well not unless I really love it...I even can do 58mm but its 55.5 56mm...that is I have to check this one as it could be closer to 56mm...
> 
> Model shot
> 
> In general it seems to want to photograph more green than it really is but I adjusted it ....It looks alot like this Its sort of more a olive green with even grey tan tones!!!  Other side is more just dark green but I like the white marble side. Its sort of a zebra & oh so interesting. Ohh & the stones lines are well healed I can't feel anything & I did on the $80 one I returned...
> 
> Well...it found its way to me even if the seller would not seel it to me as "I would not like it" It will be my daily wearer & will go to Australia. What more could you want for such a small price!
> 
> A few more of my new beauty...Now what should I call her>???
> 
> View attachment 3981348
> View attachment 3981349
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually more forest green than in the last picture. Really does match the outline of my eyes & its not too green...very muted & dark so it goes well with my black!!!!



Looks good Camelotshadowjade!! It fits great too. If you put this on without soap or lotion then no need to go bigger. The swirls of colours remind me of marble. The proportions of this bangle are lovely as well. I’m happy for you - this was meant to be yours. [emoji4]


----------



## camelotshadowjade

2boys_jademommy said:


> Looks good Camelotshadowjade!! It fits great too. If you put this on without soap or lotion then no need to go bigger. The swirls of colours remind me of marble. The proportions of this bangle are lovely as well. I’m happy for you - this was meant to be yours. [emoji4]


OOOOhhh its barely 55.1mm at max...mostly 55mm around!!! Tag had 55 written on it in ink too. Wonder where she got 55.5?
Good thing it fits!!! I had a little pull & wiggle & it came off ok with a slight struggle...

So I can do 55mm!!! Yeah 



Still not real ring but it has a nice high pitched clink & it does have stonelines but I'm not going to be hard on it as long as its untreated grade A & then again I paid so little & I really can;t return it anyway...So its MINE!!!


----------



## IWHLVR

camelotshadowjade said:


> A few more of my new beauty...Now what should I call her>???


I would call her Favor -- since that's how you got her!


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Junkenpo said:


> The sun was really soft coming in through the windows today, so I was hauled out my stash.  Here's an updated family shot, with my  2 lovies satisfying their need to be in the middle of everything.
> 
> 
> *My collection*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The carved (with a comparison of Elsa and the unnamed new bangle)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * The princesses and the D-shapes. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And after I put everything away, I remembered my pendant and the baby bangle.*



OMG! They are so precious & aren't they the qualified appraisers...LOL

Wow, I hyperventilating!!! All that jade is overwhelmingly putting me in hyperjade...

Ooohhh the sun was coyishily slipping through the windows landing upon the jade in a harmonious orchestra of resounding emotion...

Got to admire your passion for without passion where would we be....


----------



## camelotshadowjade

IWHLVR said:


> I would call her Favor -- since that's how you got her!


Well, that's interesting as the man who purchased it for me name is Erik *& my late brother was named Eric...
So could be he is thinking of me so maybe it is Eric???? It would be nice to name it after my late brother thought I don't see the resemblance as its sort of a shape shifting reptilean thing but mzybe its got magicl powers. I certainly need it & all its trails of times gone past & yet to be are calling to me!!!! Maye I shall shed my skin & fly away as a beautiful prism of light toward  heaven on the wings of a phoenix soaring through the embers of time!!!!


----------



## Theinsanekirby

I got my bangles today! They are so lovely... I'm in love.
No good light today as it has been storming in all day long.
The fit of the 55 oval. Smaller than my 53.5 by a lot, it was more of a push to get on than I usually do. It sits very close to my wrist but can still rotate. Update: green will be a permanent bangle. I took it off but my bf had to pull it against my whole weight. It was extremely stuck.



All of them together. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



My 53.5 princess and 55 oval D.


----------



## berniechocolate

I can’t keep up with the thread !!! 

My late grandma wore one jade bangle all her life . I think she will roll her eyes at me if she saw how easily tempted I m
. My eyes light up at all new ones here ! 


Here’s some lavender & green for today .


----------



## camelotshadowjade

This was the $80 58mm  I returned...just was not me...


3 mm less I found my 55 mm


	

		
			
		

		
	
 bangle!





 Attached Images

Maybe now the jade monster will get off my back..LOL


----------



## BreadnGem

udalrike said:


> Good idea, Tea! On the one side there is a dragon and on the other one a phoenix....
> 
> I fear that the snake bangle is competely stuck.  But what could I have done. Send it back? Never!!



I noticed that you wear another bangle behind the snake one. Doesn’t this mean that the other bangle is stuck as well, since you’d have to remove the snake to remove the other one?

Nonetheless, it is truly one of a kind and if it’s your absolute favorite bangle, it’s a nice problem! [emoji4]


----------



## BreadnGem

This is what I’m wearing today . An oval lavender.


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Now this lab is just unreal!!!! (why the number I can't delete?)
Both are obviously dyed!!!! There can't be all these vivid lavendars worth thousands slipping out for under $100...
Same lab of my returned bangle...makes me feel better about returning it but mine was a believable color!!!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/58-1mm-Certified-Grade-A-100-Natural-Lavender-Jadeite-JADE-Bracelet-Bangle-F762/332553570646?_trkparms=aid=777003&algo=DISCL.MBE&ao=1&asc=47300&meid=86ba3f94f3f3403fa449e78d3e39e1c4&pid=100013&rk=4&rkt=11&sd=332564266298&itm=332553570646&_trksid=p2047675.c100013.m1986

https://www.ebay.com/itm/58mm-Certified-Grade-A-100-Natural-Lavender-Jadeite-JADE-Bracelet-Bangle-A925/332545879452?_trkparms=aid=777003&algo=DISCL.MBE&ao=1&asc=47300&meid=1af0231e34b146c38c546e9e08137f54&pid=100013&rk=1&rkt=11&sd=332564266298&itm=332545879452&_trksid=p2047675.c100013.m1986



BreadnGem said:


> This is what I’m wearing today . An oval lavender.
> 
> View attachment 3981645
> View attachment 3981646



Nice lavendar!


----------



## udalrike

Such a sweet bangle, BnG!!!
The black one is stuck anyway......


----------



## udalrike

You are right, it IS a nice problem but if I could I would love to wear this bangle for the rest of my life.
IF it will break or be not nice anymore I will have to remove it. So it is a parable for life. Nothing is safe and you never know what will happen next. Let´s enjoy what we have now!


----------



## udalrike

The good thing is: No one can steal it....


----------



## udalrike

Thanks for the information, PJ!


----------



## udalrike

Bernie, do you have a photo of your granny´s bangle?


----------



## udalrike

How old was she when she got it and from whom did she get it?


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Well made the 58 then 57 & now 55mm hurdle...Wondering if I could go for 54mm? I'm 57 so my bones are not spring chickens anymore...

I got the 55 mm on & off with a slight struggle no lotion /bag etc.

Been wearing it & just light heartedly tried to slip it off & it seemed hard but just did it. Last part needed a slight wiggling to get it over the pinky knuckle bone but its doable.

ooohhhh it makes that nice jade hi clink when I tap it with my nail...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Theinsanekirby said:


> I got my bangles today! They are so lovely... I'm in love.
> No good light today as it has been storming in all day long.
> The fit of the 55 oval. Smaller than my 53.5 by a lot, it was more of a push to get on than I usually do. It sits very close to my wrist but can still rotate. Update: green will be a permanent bangle. I took it off but my bf had to pull it against my whole weight. It was extremely stuck.
> View attachment 3981444
> View attachment 3981445
> 
> All of them together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3981441
> 
> My 53.5 princess and 55 oval D.
> View attachment 3981446


WOW 3 gorgeous bangles!!!  Which do you like best? I heard that with ovals you should go up approx 2 mm so if you normally wear a 53.5 then the longer measurement of the oval should be at least 55.5. Not sure if that is accurate or not as I don't have an oval bangle. Actually I do have 2 ovals but I think they are both treated and so I don't wear them. (they were gifts)
I love how the green oval looks almost black in some of the pics. The colour is quite intense. The purple is lovely as well and I adore the chubby princess  You must be on a jade high right now with 3 new beauties


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> I can’t keep up with the thread !!!
> 
> My late grandma wore one jade bangle all her life . I think she will roll her eyes at me if she saw how easily tempted I m
> . My eyes light up at all new ones here !
> 
> 
> Here’s some lavender & green for today .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3981461


You are sexy and gorgeous as always Bernie  I love how softly the shades of lavender in your bangle transitions. My maternal grandma wore a green princess bangle and I'm sure she wouldn't understand the need to have more than one bangle either lol!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BreadnGem said:


> This is what I’m wearing today . An oval lavender.
> 
> View attachment 3981645
> View attachment 3981646



Oooh pretty pretty BreadnGem!  So pretty!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

camelotshadowjade said:


> Well made the 58 then 57 & now 55mm hurdle...Wondering if I could go for 54mm? I'm 57 so my bones are not spring chickens anymore...
> 
> I got the 55 mm on & off with a slight struggle no lotion /bag etc.
> 
> Been wearing it & just light heartedly tried to slip it off & it seemed hard but just did it. Last part needed a slight wiggling to get it over the pinky knuckle bone but its doable.
> 
> ooohhhh it makes that nice jade hi clink when I tap it with my nail...


I would say you could go with a 54 mm because you can get the 55 on without soap.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Here are some pics of my bangle from the weekend. As you can see my lavender bangle has a patch of yellowy brown which kept the price from being very expensive but I don’t mind it.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

And on my left wrist....also taken on the weekend is my bangle from my kids (hubby paid most of it of it of course)


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Loving all the beautiful bangles [emoji173]️ Wearing Wonder Woman today. Have a great day Jadies [emoji5]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Loving all the beautiful bangles [emoji173]️ Wearing Wonder Woman today. Have a great day Jadies [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3981761
> View attachment 3981762


You ARE Wonder Woman C Rose!  GORGEOUS cuff bangle -  Wear it and let your super powers unleash lol!


----------



## Theinsanekirby

2boys_jademommy said:


> WOW 3 gorgeous bangles!!!  Which do you like best? I heard that with ovals you...


I like both the green and purple best, can't choose right now. 
The green has no flaws so it's better than the others in that regard. The purple has some lines, unfortunately. 
I figured since the 53 was too big I could do a 55, but maybe with a little bigger than 47mm horizontal if I want to take it off easily. The oval is 55x47x10. 
The princess was my first bangle, and has quite a few flaws. It has a small dark patch on the underside that I dislike.


----------



## udalrike

Wonderful bangle, C Rose!


----------



## udalrike

Such lovely bangles, 2 boys! Could you please pm me where you bought the lavender one?


----------



## udalrike

I don´t need another bangle right now, but I am curious where you bought it.


----------



## udalrike

Theinsanekirby, great bangles! I especially like the bluish one.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Such lovely bangles, 2 boys! Could you please pm me where you bought the lavender one?


Hi Uli!  - my bangle is from a store called Wing Cheung. It's located in Markham, Ontario. They sell some jade but more so gold and diamonds, pearls etc. I lucked out with this one.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> You ARE Wonder Woman C Rose!  GORGEOUS cuff bangle -  Wear it and let your super powers unleash lol!



LOL 2BJM [emoji4] You are so sweet! Thank you so much! Hugs [emoji847]You are always so nice [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> Wonderful bangle, C Rose!



Hi Uli! Thanks so much! 

Can you wear your fish bangle on your other wrist? I [emoji173]️ that bangle soooo much too! I hope you can [emoji4]


----------



## BreadnGem

udalrike said:


> Such a sweet bangle, BnG!!!
> The black one is stuck anyway......





camelotshadowjade said:


> Now this lab is just unreal!!!! (why the number I can't delete?)
> Both are obviously dyed!!!! There can't be all these vivid lavendars worth thousands slipping out for under $100...
> Same lab of my returned bangle...makes me feel better about returning it but mine was a believable color!!!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/58-1mm-Certified-Grade-A-100-Natural-Lavender-Jadeite-JADE-Bracelet-Bangle-F762/332553570646?_trkparms=aid=777003&algo=DISCL.MBE&ao=1&asc=47300&meid=86ba3f94f3f3403fa449e78d3e39e1c4&pid=100013&rk=4&rkt=11&sd=332564266298&itm=332553570646&_trksid=p2047675.c100013.m1986
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/58mm-Certified-Grade-A-100-Natural-Lavender-Jadeite-JADE-Bracelet-Bangle-A925/332545879452?_trkparms=aid=777003&algo=DISCL.MBE&ao=1&asc=47300&meid=1af0231e34b146c38c546e9e08137f54&pid=100013&rk=1&rkt=11&sd=332564266298&itm=332545879452&_trksid=p2047675.c100013.m1986
> 
> 
> 
> Nice lavendar!



Thanks, ladies!


----------



## BreadnGem

2boys_jademommy said:


> Here are some pics of my bangle from the weekend. As you can see my lavender bangle has a patch of yellowy brown which kept the price from being very expensive but I don’t mind it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3981752
> View attachment 3981753
> View attachment 3981755
> View attachment 3981756
> View attachment 3981757



Thanks for the compliment! Your bangle is very translucent and icy. Just curious....is the color as vivid under sunlight? 

I notice that lavenders often have a bit of yellow/orange mixed in them; either small patches , lines or dots. I personally like the combination of purple and orangey yellow.


----------



## BreadnGem

Theinsanekirby said:


> I got my bangles today! They are so lovely... I'm in love.
> No good light today as it has been storming in all day long.
> The fit of the 55 oval. Smaller than my 53.5 by a lot, it was more of a push to get on than I usually do. It sits very close to my wrist but can still rotate. Update: green will be a permanent bangle. I took it off but my bf had to pull it against my whole weight. It was extremely stuck.
> View attachment 3981444
> View attachment 3981445
> 
> All of them together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3981441
> 
> My 53.5 princess and 55 oval D.
> View attachment 3981446



The green one looks very nice against your skin & the purple one is very pretty!


----------



## udalrike

C R, here it is :


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

2boys, do YOU have a picture of your grandma`s bangle?


----------



## bellarusa

IWHLVR said:


> bellarusa this is a fantastic bangle!  Very much like mine that is too small and I can't seem to find a replacement.  Would you mind letting me know where you found it?



I got it from UltimateJadeite from Etsy.  It is a good shop and excellent selection.  Mine measures 56.15x74.45x13.33.

Though I have really sad news to report - I fell down the steps in my house and the bracelet was shattered on the lower level landing! Argh.  I think the Chinese said to wrap it with a piece of red paper and keep it?  Honestly I don't know what to do with it...


----------



## teagansmum

My dainty nephrite dragon bangle arrived yesterday so I took a photo of her with some of the family. The 3 on the left are Hetian/Nephrite, in the back is a carved bangle from Antijade, then mylasia (my permanent jadeite bangle, and a minty green jadeite bangle. I bought her from a lady who got her in Vietnam.  Not 100% sore if she's treated as the 3 darker green spots have a light glow under uv light.either way, I love her color.


----------



## teagansmum

Though I have really sad news to report - I fell down the steps in my house and the bracelet was shattered on the lower level landing! Argh.  I think the Chinese said to wrap it with a piece of red paper and keep it?  Honestly I don't know what to do with it...[/QUOTE]

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear you fell down! We all are devastating when a Jadie cracks a bangle, but do you think your bangle protected you and your wrist when you fell? Jade is known to protect its wearer. I hope you're ok. I've heard if jade cracks you are to bury it as its already protected you and done it's job, but I always say if my permanent bangle ever cracked, I'd have her banded!


----------



## udalrike

Sorry to hear this, Bellarusa...

Tea, this is a GREAT bangle! Where did you get it from?


----------



## teagansmum

udalrike said:


> Sorry to hear this, Bellarusa...
> 
> Tea, this is a GREAT bangle! Where did you get it from?


Thank you Uli. I found her on Ebay, but sadly the seller only had the one. Shes a 58mm (I'm 57 preferably) but shes a tad oval so she fits well and the dragons stay on top. The boyfriend and I are both dragon symbols, so she'll be worn often. Need more wrists!


----------



## PJcherri

I finally got around to it: I took appart my jade bead cord necklaces I no longer wear and convert some of those beads into a bracelet which I’m sporting today!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3981803





udalrike said:


> View attachment 3981806



Oh, Thank goodness [emoji28]It looks amazing on you Uli! I am in awe of that one for sure [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

bellarusa said:


> I got it from UltimateJadeite from Etsy.  It is a good shop and excellent selection.  Mine measures 56.15x74.45x13.33.
> 
> Though I have really sad news to report - I fell down the steps in my house and the bracelet was shattered on the lower level landing! Argh.  I think the Chinese said to wrap it with a piece of red paper and keep it?  Honestly I don't know what to do with it...



Oh my, I hope you are ok. I too broke a Carved hetian bangle not long ago. I’m so sorry you broke your bangle, hopefully you didn’t sustain any injuries. Steps can be so dangerous. I haven’t done anything with mine yet. It’s sitting on my desk as a little reminder, for now.


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Well , I'm going for the 54mm..Might have stayed 55mm but I saw a white nephrite with dark specks
certificate says 54.00 x 15mm she says 54 x 14.5 x 8mm so I'm thinking the 54 should be accurate if the lab measured it but she was .5mm off on the last.
I asked her about it last night if it was 54 more or less & she did not write back.

The 55mm green white does not glow under UV so thats good...

It was a pretty good price & I guess I could have or should have waited before my 2nd bangle but you got to get e as you see em...

Wish me luck she does not decline to sell it again or I'll go the Erik route...LOL

Pulled the trigger as I leave next Tues for Australia & need to get it deleivered by then...

OOOOhhh

Hope it fits!!!shoud with lotion or soap...






Well off to Dr to get my chemo port flushed...oh goody!

I think the dark specs are interesting!!!!





Shes telling me its too small for me????


----------



## camelotshadowjade

I ran to bus. Missed it 15 seconds. On my dinky cell w icy fingers.

Now she says its too small for me. Nice of her to make all these decisions for me. Made me late for Dr. If she returns $ again guess Ill rethink it. Really just too frustrated & I did not even do a best offer. This is too much!!!!


----------



## camelotshadowjade

She refunded the sale. Got MSG from paypal but cant find msg in ebay. Well see how I feel later. Really upsetting!!!!


----------



## camelotshadowjade

She can get a. Negative for not honoring sales for not good reasons. I could give the bangle as a gift. Its not up to her to tell me what I like or what will fit me!!---
Now its raining w no umbrella & I can't afford to get sick...
Gives the bangle a bad feeling. Its unreal.
I could buy a bangle to gift or resell. I really dont think it wont fit is a valid reason fot not honoring a contract. A sale on ebay is a contract! I'm livid & its an awful cold rainy day!
I can't keep imposing on my neighbor. I did senf him the link & told him the new reason. I did ask if it would be ok again & Id get back to him if it was ok as this one is not $15.... Still on bus & already 15 min late so Ill be about half hr late.

O ooh sun came out


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BreadnGem said:


> Thanks for the compliment! Your bangle is very translucent and icy. Just curious....is the color as vivid under sunlight?
> 
> I notice that lavenders often have a bit of yellow/orange mixed in them; either small patches , lines or dots. I personally like the combination of purple and orangey yellow.



BrednGem - Under sunlight the colour is not as vivid. The bangle ranges in colours from a pale greyish blue purple to a more vivid purple. At times there is a touch of pink in there too. As for the yellowy bits, they can look more yellow and honey like but sometimes more dirty looking haha! 
I wonder why lavender often has yellow in it or green. Actually I see the combination of green and lavender quite a bit. Must be the way the stone is formed in nature with the different sediments and minerals.


----------



## camelotshadowjade

I am nice so I would not do that.
Got to look on the bright side. Maybe hrr making me late saved me from getting run over by a car. Had cancer & got run down by a car recently on the way home from church. Hows that for luck!!!!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

bellarusa said:


> I got it from UltimateJadeite from Etsy.  It is a good shop and excellent selection.  Mine measures 56.15x74.45x13.33.
> 
> Though I have really sad news to report - I fell down the steps in my house and the bracelet was shattered on the lower level landing! Argh.  I think the Chinese said to wrap it with a piece of red paper and keep it?  Honestly I don't know what to do with it...



I’m sorry to hear this Belarusa. It must be heartbreaking to break a bangle. Are you alright? Some believe that jade protects the wearer and so while your bangle broke perhaps it protected you from injury...
If it isn’t too broken in too many pieces you could have it banded.


----------



## camelotshadowjade

2boys_jademommy said:


> BrednGem - Under sunlight the colour is not as vivid. The bangle ranges in colours from a pale greyish blue purple to a more vivid purple. At times there is a touch of pink in there too. As for the yellowy bits, they can look more yellow and honey like but sometimes more dirty looking haha!
> I wonder why lavender often has yellow in it or green. Actually I see the combination of green and lavender quite a bit. Must be the way the stone is formed in nature with the different sediments and minerals.


Pretty! Color is formed by the minerals. Maybe the minerals that make green lavendar occur more often together. I like the honey drops in there as it interesting.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> 2boys, do YOU have a picture of your grandma`s bangle?



Hey Uli unfortunately I don’t have a picture right now as the pics of my grandma wearing her bangle are all at my mom’s house. I remember it was a princess and was a uniform coloured medium minty green. I wasn’t into jade at all then so I didn’t pay much attention to it. I miss her.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

camelotshadowjade said:


> She refunded the sale. Got MSG from paypal but cant find msg in ebay. Well see how I feel later. Really upsetting!!!!



I’m sorry the purchase didn’t go through for you Camelotshadowjade. It is a beautiful bangle but I believe in jade karma and maybe this one was not meant to be yours. You will find another bangle just a gorgeous that is perfect for you. 
Also just wanted to say I’m sorry you are having some health issues. I wish you a speedy recovery. Take good care.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Oh my, I hope you are ok. I too broke a Carved hetian bangle not long ago. I’m so sorry you broke your bangle, hopefully you didn’t sustain any injuries. Steps can be so dangerous. I haven’t done anything with mine yet. It’s sitting on my desk as a little reminder, for now.



Oh no which carved Hetian bangle broke C Rose? So many lovelies on this thread I can’t keep track. How did it break? 
My MIL broke a bangle couple of years ago and she kept the price stored away. She didn’t want to have it banded.


----------



## camelotshadowjade

2boys_jademommy said:


> I’m sorry the purchase didn’t go through for you Camelotshadowjade. It is a beautiful bangle but I believe in jade karma and maybe this one was not meant to be yours. You will find another bangle just a gorgeous that is perfect for you.
> Also just wanted to say I’m sorry you are having some health issues. I wish you a speedy recovery. Take good care.


 White nephrite is more common & specks or not I liked it has translucence. 54mm would need lotion but it should be 54mm if lab cert says 54.00 x 15.00 mm. 54.5 would be  better but not 53.5. Asked her last night & no response. I dont know if the poor neighbor would want to do it again. This seller is crossing the line. What bangle does she think is right for me??????

The green one was cheap & its design one thing of a kind & I'm not rich but this one is under $100 so not too bad.
Your right about the kharma thing & I already had to go to extreme to get thr other one.  Seriously what is wrong w her.  54mm should fit as 55mm does wo lotions.  ????????

My friend worked(s) for ebay & currently buys alot & resells. He would know the logistics of the problem. I did think that a seller in order to cancel had to ask for permission to get the final value fee back. If she is losing the FVF I don;t know. I would pay to return it if I had to & frankly by time I got it there would be no time to return it as I will be on a plane outof the country Tuesday & need to finalize plans & packing & I am so upset about this seller giving me all these negative feelings!!! She should honor her sales & commitments.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Oh no which carved Hetian bangle broke C Rose? So many lovelies on this thread I can’t keep track. How did it break?
> My MIL broke a bangle couple of years ago and she kept the price stored away. She didn’t want to have it banded.



Hi 2BJM, it literally broke the day after I got it.  It was a thick heavy hetian, over 100 grams and I broke it while photographing it. I dropped it on my tile floor and part of the top on one side chipped off. It was a 12 millimeters D shape, It was way to thick to break all the way in pieces. Honestly, I had to laugh.  My husband thought I was a nut, because I was laughing so hard. I just figured it just wasn’t meant to be [emoji4]


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Well I got her now! She left the reason for cancellation that it was out of stock or damaged!!!!
Then she promptly relisted it????? How is that out of stock & if it was damaged she did not update the listing to reflect it!!!! Really treading on deep waters. Not sure why she is doing this to me. Maybe she really thinks she is doing me a favor???? She sent me messages on the contrary to her comment to ebay. She states her reasons as I would not like it & that this one would not fit!!!!

I could ruin her perfect 100% & have every right to do so but I don;t think I'd want to add more bad kharma to an already deeply disturbing situation!!!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi 2BJM, it literally broke the day after I got it.  It was a thick heavy hetian, over 100 grams and I broke it while photographing it. I dropped it on my tile floor and part of the top on one side chipped off. It was a 12 millimeters D shape, It was way to thick to break all the way in pieces. Honestly, I had to laugh.  My husband thought I was a nut, because I was laughing so hard. I just figured it just wasn’t meant to be [emoji4]



Better to laugh than cry [emoji6]
Is the chip noticeable? Maybe you can still wear it occasionally...


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Better to laugh than cry [emoji6]
> Is the chip noticeable? Maybe you can still wear it occasionally...



LOL [emoji23] Nope, a big chunk chipped down halfway through the bangle. That chunk broke in two pieces.  But it’s a good reminder to only have bangles off my wrist on the carpet. Unfortunately, I have way more tile floor, than carpeted area. I try to keep them in my office now [emoji4]


----------



## camelotshadowjade

He says its no problem if I want it!!!!!

OOOh...

Let me see if I can reason with her & she has nice stuff & this has to be stopped as I will probably want to order again as she has grade A for very good prices..OOOhhh thank you...I will truly consider it.
I'll get back to shortly to confirm if I will need your assisatance
Thank YOU!!!

I just measured my hand/palm & was sending her the measurements to prove it will fit as it should according to the bangle guide!!!

I'll show you the measurements of my hand. I appreciate all the attention & care you provide...

I am easily wearing a 55mm as I already informed you.

I measured my hand/palm & took pictures. 

The widest width across the knuckle area is 60mm.
The bangle guide says that I should be able to wear a 50 to 52mm.

Measured circumference around that same widest knuckle area is 170mm & across the palm fatest abut 178mm
which says 180mm should be 54mm...so 54mm should work

Any fit experts??? Please help!!!


----------



## LunaDoo

Hey there Jadies!
I bought a teeny tiny pi disk from an antique dealer friend recently. It's about 10mm, I would guess. It was originally in a ring, but he scrapped the gold and saved the jade. As you can see, there was a tiny gold bead mounted in the center, but I have removed that since I took the photos. I would like to wear it as an everyday pendant in a simple mounting-- maybe just an 18k gold wire and bale so I'm not stuck with one side being the front permanently. Could you all post pics of your disks so I can get some ideas?


----------



## camelotshadowjade

She says I can buy it & she hopes I really like it & keep it & if not return pay both ways shipping which I understand but she says she can ship it Thursday & she does first class & if its late Thurs I need to get it by Tuesday as I'm on the plane  that day & leaving about 7pm but mail should be in...????

She charges $7 shipping & stills sends first class which is a bit on the high side.

If I use the midpoint of pinky knucke to pointer knucle I get 51mm they say that should fit but I completely would stay away from 51 to 53mm...
I think the fleshy bottom part of hand might be a bit larger so it would max out in the 54mm.

It would seem I should eb able to do 54mm & I can put on 55 mm with a slight struggle no lotion...

It is 54 x15mm x 8 (?not sure of exact & that can vary around the bangle) so a bit wide.

White is classic go with everything...only would want a nice black but I think white is very attractive...


SOOOOOOOOOOOo...What do I do??? The kharma is better. I worked it out!!!!!! I really can't return it if I get it Tuesday or even Monday would be really close & then no access to computer????


----------



## teagansmum

camelotshadowjade said:


> She says I can buy it & she hopes I really like it & keep it & if not return pay both ways shipping which I understand but she says she can ship it Thursday & she does first class & if its late Thurs I need to get it by Tuesday as I'm on the plane  that day & leaving about 7pm but mail should be in...????
> 
> She charges $7 shipping & stills sends first class which is a bit on the high side.
> 
> 
> SOOOOOOOOOOOo...What do I do??? The kharma is better. I worked it out!!!!!! I really can't return it if I get it Tuesday or even Monday would be really close & then no access to computer????



If you love it, I'd say go for it! 
I wish more sellers would throw my money back at me to stop me from shopping! Lol!
Seriously though, I think the seller just wanted to make sure you'd love it and it fit well. I had a seller last week tell me I wouldn't like a bangle because it was nephrite not hetian. Then started telling me all about different types of jade ( which I'm well aware of) but it put me off enough to pass on the bangle. Do I  have regrets? Nope. There's always another bangle out there. More "meant to be's".


----------



## camelotshadowjade

teagansmum said:


> If you love it, I'd say go for it!
> I wish more sellers would throw my money back at me to stop me from shopping! Lol!
> Seriously though, I think the seller just wanted to make sure you'd love it and it fit well. I had a seller last week tell me I wouldn't like a bangle because it was nephrite not hetian. Then started telling me all about different types of jade ( which I'm well aware of) but it put me off enough to pass on the bangle. Do I  have regrets? Nope. There's always another bangle out there. More "meant to be's".



I don;t really care if its Hetian! I don't get that much into it. Its not mutton fat! It has some dark specks in it but that can really be interesting & it looks like it has a luminescense that the chunky $300 I was looking at did not.That one was sort of matte & chalky though clean & it was less white & had sort of a green tinge in some light. I don't need a $300 bangle. Don;t know how I missed this one. It was listed but for some reason well I know the reason!!! It was before I knew I could wear 55mm. I figured 56 for sure so wnet for the 55.5mm but that was really 55mm...So then I started entertaining the 54mms.

Well you know how that goes!!!! I'm learning & she was trying to help me.

Do like the ease of the 55mm but 54mm would be a hair closer to the wrist. Gosh I can put all 4 of my fingers underneath &  my thumb under it as its on my wrist but I understand its the hand it has to go over...

Maybe it will hit those acupuncture points some says it does...LOL

I'd really like a nice buttery white nephrite...Good weight at about 57 grams!!!

oohhhhhh what should I do????? Can't really send it back after all of this even if it does not fit but for under $100 I guess a 54 person would take it off my wrist...LOL

She says...if you insist,,,buy it! LOL I twisted her wrist.I do think she is trying to help keep me happy & avoid mistakes. Bless her heart!!!!

Well I paid for it again!!!
Says est delivery Monday so that should be OK but of course its never too soon to get a jade bangle in the mail!!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

camelotshadowjade said:


> She says I can buy it & she hopes I really like it & keep it & if not return pay both ways shipping which I understand but she says she can ship it Thursday & she does first class & if its late Thurs I need to get it by Tuesday as I'm on the plane  that day & leaving about 7pm but mail should be in...????
> 
> She charges $7 shipping & stills sends first class which is a bit on the high side.
> 
> If I use the midpoint of pinky knucke to pointer knucle I get 51mm they say that should fit but I completely would stay away from 51 to 53mm...
> I think the fleshy bottom part of hand might be a bit larger so it would max out in the 54mm.
> 
> It would seem I should eb able to do 54mm & I can put on 55 mm with a slight struggle no lotion...
> 
> It is 54 x15mm x 8 (?not sure of exact & that can vary around the bangle) so a bit wide.
> 
> White is classic go with everything...only would want a nice black but I think white is very attractive...
> 
> 
> SOOOOOOOOOOOo...What do I do??? The kharma is better. I worked it out!!!!!! I really can't return it if I get it Tuesday or even Monday would be really close & then no access to computer????



I agree with Tea - go for it if you like it. [emoji6] If 55 mm goes on without soap, you’ll be fine with 54mm. As for 51 mm that is a lot smaller so I would not go down that many millimetres unless you can try it on in person.


----------



## Silver Mom

LunaDoo said:


> Hey there Jadies!
> I bought a teeny tiny pi disk from an antique dealer friend recently. It's about 10mm, I would guess. It was originally in a ring, but he scrapped the gold and saved the jade. As you can see, there was a tiny gold bead mounted in the center, but I have removed that since I took the photos. I would like to wear it as an everyday pendant in a simple mounting-- maybe just an 18k gold wire and bale so I'm not stuck with one side being the front permanently. Could you all post pics of your disks so I can get some ideas?


Here is my disk pendant.


----------



## camelotshadowjade

2boys_jademommy said:


> I agree with Tea - go for it if you like it. [emoji6] If 55 mm goes on without soap, you’ll be fine with 54mm. As for 51 mm that is a lot smaller so I would not go down that many millimetres unless you can try it on in person.



YEA...Thanks..it makes me feel better as I don't want to be unreasonable & get something I really can't wear.
 I won;t even think about anything smaller...Have to see how 54mm works but thats a good place to stop!!!

I'm glad I went about it the right way this time. I had a very good arguement & it should fit.
As for the other it has stonelines & I tried to tell her they look healed & I was not concerned as it was $15 as long as she did not think they greatly affected the general use...

Well hopefully if all goes well I will experience nephrite jade...Guess they all have there subtleties.

Well lets hope it is indeed 54mm & not 53.5mm. The certif has 54.00 x 15.00 mm well it is sort of odd that its so exact on that...gosh if a lab can't measure I don't know what good they are...
I'd be happy if it was a bit bigger & I asked her to double check the 54mm but she never did...So not sure what the story is but I asked all the right questions & did all the right things so hopefully she does the same.

Good news! She says she'll ship it 3 day! Guess that priority & they do have flat rate padded envelopes & small flat rate boxes. I did pay $7 shipping & did not put in a best offer to twist fate anymore...

OOOOh excited but I have a headache from all this trauma today!!!!


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Silver Mom said:


> Here is my disk pendant.
> 
> View attachment 3982678



Wow some bail...champagne diamonds? That's a honey!


----------



## Silver Mom

LunaDoo said:


> Hey there Jadies!
> I bought a teeny tiny pi disk from an antique dealer friend recently. It's about 10mm, I would guess. It was originally in a ring, but he scrapped the gold and saved the jade. As you can see, there was a tiny gold bead mounted in the center, but I have removed that since I took the photos. I would like to wear it as an everyday pendant in a simple mounting-- maybe just an 18k gold wire and bale so I'm not stuck with one side being the front permanently. Could you all post pics of your disks so I can get some ideas?


And here is my other one.  Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Silver Mom

camelotshadowjade said:


> Wow some bail...champagne diamonds? That's a honey!


It actually is white diamonds but somehow the color is off.  Must have been too dark when I took the picture.


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Silver Mom said:


> And here is my other one.  Hope this is helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3982680


Wow serous...(ohh thats cancer...LOL) seriously drool worthy jade there!!!!
The jade gods have blessed you!


----------



## camelotshadowjade

C


Silver Mom said:


> It actually is white diamonds but somehow the color is off.  Must have been too dark when I took the picture.


Champagne would have been fine with that jade but white diamonds...yes!!! I have some diamond studs that are old cut nice size but a seriously tinted I'd estimate PQR! Still jade with any diamonds is quite ritzy & the best of both worlds!

I better stand back from the jade now...I have no recourse as I will be away from all the ebay traffic & online recreation for 5 weeks!!! Ohhh sad sad withdrawal I may have but Mom has no computer. I was thinking I could bring a laptop & try to find wifi but in a town of 4000 there are no internet cafes!

I'll have to figure it out as 5 weeks without internet is at this point unthinkable...

Need to really hunker down & pack carefully to not bring too much or not too little. Got most of the toiletries & oral care packed. Clothes I really don;t need too much as I have clothes there (but I was a slight 100 lbs then!)or could wear Mom's as she is about 135lbs now about same as I am. Not like I am entering a beauty contest! Never know I could meet some distinguished Aussie gent who would sweep me off my feet but not very likely in a small town of about 4000 but it would be nice...


----------



## Silver Mom

camelotshadowjade said:


> C
> 
> Champagne would have been fine with that jade but white diamonds...yes!!! I have some diamond studs that are old cut nice size but a seriously tinted I'd estimate PQR! Still jade with any diamonds is quite ritzy & the best of both worlds!
> 
> I better stand back from the jade now...I have no recourse as I will be away from all the ebay traffic & online recreation for 5 weeks!!! Ohhh sad sad withdrawal I may have but Mom has no computer. I was thinking I could bring a laptop & try to find wifi but in a town of 4000 there are no internet cafes!
> 
> I'll have to figure it out as 5 weeks without internet is at this point unthinkable...
> 
> Need to really hunker down & pack carefully to not bring too much or not too little. Got most of the toiletries & oral care packed. Clothes I really don;t need too much as I have clothes there (but I was a slight 100 lbs then!)or could wear Mom's as she is about 135lbs now about same as I am. Not like I am entering a beauty contest! Never know I could meet some distinguished Aussie gent who would sweep me off my feet but not very likely in a small town of about 4000 but it would be nice...


Yes, you will probably meet some nice Aussie who would adore you cos' you are hilarious and so much fun.


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Silver Mom said:


> Yes, you will probably meet some nice Aussie who would adore you cos' you are hilarious and so much fun.


Thanks & you are quite a peach yourself for picking up on that!!!

Well it seems the library has free wifi access!!!!  Just bought the laptop a dedicated aussie plug...
l'll bring my small hp laptop. Its within walking distance from Moms. I was thinking of asking the nearby in if I could crash & use there wifi or pay them too. I'll take the hp 8460P laptop as its my smallest but still heavy but it must come so I can stay in touch with this whole new world called the internet where I can banter & makes funnies with those I would never have been able to meet...

Anyway if I meet him there has to be a prenup as I am quite a land baroness heiress   down under...so to make sure he is not after my [parents assets...LOL

Dreamy...isn;t it...



Why the hay I am still in LA is a mystery!


----------



## Silver Mom

camelotshadowjade said:


> Thanks & you are quite a peach yourself for picking up on that!!!
> 
> Well it seems the library has free wifi access!!!!  Just bought the laptop a dedicated aussie plug...
> l'll bring my small hp laptop. Its within walking distance from Moms. I was thinking of asking the nearby in if I could crash & use there wifi or pay them too. I'll take the hp 8460P laptop as its my smallest but still heavy but it must come so I can stay in touch with this whole new world called the internet where I can banter & makes funnies with those I would never have been able to meet...
> 
> Anyway if I meet him there has to be a prenup as I am quite a land baroness heiress   down under...so to make sure he is not after my [parents assets...LOL
> 
> Dreamy...isn;t it...
> View attachment 3982767
> 
> 
> Why the hay I am still in LA is a mystery!


Prenups are the BEST!  You should if you have.  LOL


----------



## BreadnGem

bellarusa said:


> I got it from UltimateJadeite from Etsy.  It is a good shop and excellent selection.  Mine measures 56.15x74.45x13.33.
> 
> Though I have really sad news to report - I fell down the steps in my house and the bracelet was shattered on the lower level landing! Argh.  I think the Chinese said to wrap it with a piece of red paper and keep it?  Honestly I don't know what to do with it...



Oh dear, hope you are ok. The Chinese believe that jade protects the wearer. Some think it’s superstitious, but practically, if the bangle is the one that takes the hit and break the fall, then it did prevent you from hurting your arm. Those who believe in the protective powers of jade also say it’s not good to wear broken jade. But personally I think it’s up to you what you wish to do with the pieces. Some people try to repair it, some keep them. My mum had 2 halves of a broken bangle carved into 2 pendants. 

Well, on the positive side, you now have an excuse to buy a new bangle! [emoji16]


----------



## camelotshadowjade

BreadnGem said:


> Oh dear, hope you are ok. The Chinese believe that jade protects the wearer. Some think it’s superstitious, but practically, if the bangle is the one that takes the hit and break the fall, then it did prevent you from hurting your arm. Those who believe in the protective powers of jade also say it’s not good to wear broken jade. But personally I think it’s up to you what you wish to do with the pieces. Some people try to repair it, some keep them. My mum had 2 halves of a broken bangle carved into 2 pendants.
> 
> Well, on the positive side, you now have an excuse to buy a new bangle! [emoji16]


Well if there were any more hard for fought out jades than the 2 I just acquired I guess I have had the challenge &  been triumphant so hope they are as strong as the one who fought to bring them home!!
They say good things in life don;t  always come easy but n the struggle one becomes strong & welcomes each gift with open arms!!!


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Full of Bangles////LOL


----------



## IWHLVR

bellarusa said:


> I got it from UltimateJadeite from Etsy.  It is a good shop and excellent selection.  Mine measures 56.15x74.45x13.33.
> 
> Though I have really sad news to report - I fell down the steps in my house and the bracelet was shattered on the lower level landing! Argh.  I think the Chinese said to wrap it with a piece of red paper and keep it?  Honestly I don't know what to do with it...



Oh bellarusa!  I am so so sorry to hear that!!   I don't know about the wrapping with a red piece of paper . . . can you make it into a hinged bangle or some other type of jewelry?  

 I have contacted Ultimate Jadeite several times but Nandar's shop is really busy now and she said she doesn't have my size often (63).  She told me she has a box she is going to check for me but she's been saying that over a month )-:  I keep hoping.  I've been looking for grade A in bright colors for a while and can't find one!


----------



## IWHLVR

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi 2BJM, it literally broke the day after I got it.  It was a thick heavy hetian, over 100 grams and I broke it while photographing it. I dropped it on my tile floor and part of the top on one side chipped off. It was a 12 millimeters D shape, It was way to thick to break all the way in pieces. Honestly, I had to laugh.  My husband thought I was a nut, because I was laughing so hard. I just figured it just wasn’t meant to be [emoji4]


Oh no!  You took it much better than I would, I would have cried!


----------



## IWHLVR

Just got an official answer from Nandar that they don't have any bangles 63 mm )-:


----------



## camelotshadowjade

https://www.ebay.com/itm/54mm-Natur...m=381444221496&_trksid=p2047675.c100012.m1985

So is this the Jade 3 I've seen mentioned?

This is the size of my white nephrite 54x 15mm though this one does not say color I think its got a tint of celedon but its free of specks. I don;t mind the specs & think they add some character but hope it fits.

This bangle size indicator says a width of palm from 66mm to 70 mm would be 52 to 54mm.
My width there is under 65.5mm so it would seem I should be in the 52 to 54 mm range.

I'm hoping 54mm is not too much of a struggle...52 maybe 20 years ago...LOL

Mine is coming priority from TX but has not hit the PO yet but still if it gets in the mail today I could have it by Saturday or definitely Monday!!!


----------



## dingobeast

IWHLVR said:


> Just got an official answer from Nandar that they don't have any bangles 63 mm )-:




That’s a bummer! She has some amazing colors. Can you get one custom made?


----------



## dingobeast

Today’s stacks. White that is a little translucent with some red, matching beads and gold leather buffer. Right hand has freckle red white and green bangle, matching beads and same buffer.


----------



## dingobeast

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi 2BJM, it literally broke the day after I got it.  It was a thick heavy hetian, over 100 grams and I broke it while photographing it. I dropped it on my tile floor and part of the top on one side chipped off. It was a 12 millimeters D shape, It was way to thick to break all the way in pieces. Honestly, I had to laugh.  My husband thought I was a nut, because I was laughing so hard. I just figured it just wasn’t meant to be [emoji4]



That is awful! I broke a bangle on my tile bathroom floor checking the chime. I felt like such a dingus. All you really can do is laugh, things happen.


----------



## dingobeast

teagansmum said:


> My dainty nephrite dragon bangle arrived yesterday so I took a photo of her with some of the family. The 3 on the left are Hetian/Nephrite, in the back is a carved bangle from Antijade, then mylasia (my permanent jadeite bangle, and a minty green jadeite bangle. I bought her from a lady who got her in Vietnam.  Not 100% sore if she's treated as the 3 darker green spots have a light glow under uv light.either way, I love her color.



Those are all very lovely. Mylasia is very special, the carved one from antijade is really nice.


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Does anyone wear their bangles with a watch? I just noticed it can be a challenge. My tissot is thin & luckily my 55 mm will slip over it so it can lay on either side when on the wrist. I suppose a thicker watch or smaller bangle & one would have to be put on before or after the watch & it would be fixed in place...

Will a watch scratch the jade? I have a titanium watch which is a bit harder than stainless???

Love the sound of the bangle jingling with the watch!!!


----------



## IWHLVR

dingobeast said:


> That’s a bummer! She has some amazing colors. Can you get one custom made?


I asked . . . crossing my fingers and hoping like mad!


----------



## IWHLVR

dingobeast said:


> View attachment 3983499
> View attachment 3983500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today’s stacks. White that is a little translucent with some red, matching beads and gold leather buffer. Right hand has freckle red white and green bangle, matching beads and same buffer.


LOVE these!


----------



## IWHLVR

Do I remember right . . . if you see grey it's not been bleached?  Does it have to be bleached to be dyed . . . I like this and the price is fantastic but something just isn't sitting right with me . . . there is a cert . . . he has several in my size which is unusual to begin with . . . these are the three I'm considering . . . 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/CERTIFICAT...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Natura...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Untrea...414058?hash=item4d5c06896a:g:fGEAAOSwjk9ZOV4h


----------



## IWHLVR

[QUOTE="camelotshadowjade, post: 32085280, member: 635348"

So is this the Jade 3 I've seen mentioned?

[/QUOTE]
Yes, this is the seller 3jade.  I've not bought from them but have been sorely tempted!  
I did find this seller on ebay . . . http://stores.ebay.com/Mats-Alice-Jade-Store?_trksid=p2047675.l2563
I've not bought off of her but had a couple conversations her stuff seems affordable . . .


----------



## dingobeast

IWHLVR said:


> LOVE these!



Thank you IWHLVR, both from Nandar. The matching beads are from all over Ebay. Churkworkshop on Etsy does custom stuff, and I have seen larger bangles in his stock, plus he is in CA.


----------



## dingobeast

IWHLVR said:


> Do I remember right . . . if you see grey it's not been bleached?  Does it have to be bleached to be dyed . . . I like this and the price is fantastic but something just isn't sitting right with me . . . there is a cert . . . he has several in my size which is unusual to begin with . . . these are the three I'm considering . . .
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/CERTIFICATION-GREEN-100-NATURAL-GRADE-A-BEAUTIFUL-JADEITE-BRACELET-63MM/332439179116?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Natural-Green-Jadeite-Emerald-Jade-Bangle-Bracelet-63MM-Grade-A/332552201207?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Untrea...414058?hash=item4d5c06896a:g:fGEAAOSwjk9ZOV4h




1 looks correct, 2 looks like something besides Jadeite, 3 looks correct. I love when you can negotiate! I would start pretty low in my offer


----------



## dingobeast

camelotshadowjade said:


> Does anyone wear their bangles with a watch? I just noticed it can be a challenge. My tissot is thin & luckily my 55 mm will slip over it so it can lay on either side when on the wrist. I suppose a thicker watch or smaller bangle & one would have to be put on before or after the watch & it would be fixed in place...
> 
> Will a watch scratch the jade? I have a titanium watch which is a bit harder than stainless???
> 
> Love the sound of the bangle jingling with the watch!!!



I know it won’t be hurt by steel, not sure about titanium. I like the tinkling sounds as well!


----------



## BreadnGem

camelotshadowjade said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/54mm-Natur...m=381444221496&_trksid=p2047675.c100012.m1985
> 
> So is this the Jade 3 I've seen mentioned?
> 
> This is the size of my white nephrite 54x 15mm though this one does not say color I think its got a tint of celedon but its free of specks. I don;t mind the specs & think they add some character but hope it fits.
> 
> This bangle size indicator says a width of palm from 66mm to 70 mm would be 52 to 54mm.
> My width there is under 65.5mm so it would seem I should be in the 52 to 54 mm range.
> 
> I'm hoping 54mm is not too much of a struggle...52 maybe 20 years ago...LOL
> 
> Mine is coming priority from TX but has not hit the PO yet but still if it gets in the mail today I could have it by Saturday or definitely Monday!!!



Actually, the palm measurement is just a guide, especially for people who do not know their bangle size or who are new to bangle buying. Whether or not a bangle fits depends on how flexible the bones/joints in your hand are, and not entirely on the size of your palm. 

I know ladies with big hands who can slip on small bangles with ease, without any lotion, whereas some have small hands but bcos the knuckles are stiff they have to buy bigger sizes. 

If u can wear 55mm without lotion. 54mm should not be a problem with lotion, soap or plastic bag.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

IWHLVR said:


> Oh no!  You took it much better than I would, I would have cried!



I think my husband almost cried LOL


----------



## Cyanide Rose

dingobeast said:


> That is awful! I broke a bangle on my tile bathroom floor checking the chime. I felt like such a dingus. All you really can do is laugh, things happen.



That’s so true. Dingus totally made me laugh out loud [emoji23]


----------



## Purse Nut

udalrike said:


> Does someone know what that little gold thing is supposed to be?



Food for dragon?
Lol


----------



## Theinsanekirby

My everyday bangle now, in the first sunlight this week. Grey lavender in the sun. 
When do you decide to band a bangle?


----------



## IWHLVR

dingobeast said:


> Thank you IWHLVR, both from Nandar. The matching beads are from all over Ebay. Churkworkshop on Etsy does custom stuff, and I have seen larger bangles in his stock, plus he is in CA.


ooooooh, a new shop to stalk!  LOL!


----------



## IWHLVR

dingobeast said:


> 1 looks correct, 2 looks like something besides Jadeite, 3 looks correct. I love when you can negotiate! I would start pretty low in my offer


Thankyou!  He countered $120 for the middle one but not the other two . . . I'm thinking I will pass . . .


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Theinsanekirby said:


> My everyday bangle now, in the first sunlight this week. Grey lavender in the sun.
> When do you decide to band a bangle?
> View attachment 3983796



Is this bangle cracked all the way through? I personally would get a bangle banged whenever I felt I needed to. Even if the crack wasn’t all the way through.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

IWHLVR said:


> ooooooh, a new shop to stalk!  LOL!





IWHLVR said:


> Thankyou!  He countered $120 for the middle one but not the other two . . . I'm thinking I will pass . . .



I love churks shop! He does have a great range in sizes. 

I would definitely pass on number two. You are a 63 right?


----------



## Theinsanekirby

Cyanide Rose said:


> Is this bangle cracked all the way through? I personally would get a bangle banged whenever I felt I needed to. Even if the crack wasn’t all the way through.


No, it's not all the way through. I believe it is a longer stone line that could be a problem in the future if I hit it roughly. It just looks like it might not be healed completely inside but it could just be the color of it.


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Ebay just gave me a full refund for the $200 treated bangle I returned...sighs of relief as it went toward the 2 new bangles & a few things I needed.

Still I have all those payments I sent to the seller who returned them pending a return to my credit card so I actually paid for them twice at the moment...Hope that comes off before next billing cycle.

White nephrite should be here Friday!!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

IWHLVR said:


> Do I remember right . . . if you see grey it's not been bleached?  Does it have to be bleached to be dyed . . . I like this and the price is fantastic but something just isn't sitting right with me . . . there is a cert . . . he has several in my size which is unusual to begin with . . . these are the three I'm considering . . .
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/CERTIFICAT...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Natura...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Untrea...414058?hash=item4d5c06896a:g:fGEAAOSwjk9ZOV4h



I agree with the other with the others that the second bangle looks treated or just “off”. I personally like the third bangle best but I can’t say for certain if it’s untreated or not but I like the look of it. Is there a certificate for the third one? I wouldn’t order though if you feel something is not right.


----------



## IWHLVR

camelotshadowjade said:


> Ebay just gave me a full refund for the $200 treated bangle I returned...sighs of relief as it went toward the 2 new bangles & a few things I needed.
> 
> Still I have all those payments I sent to the seller who returned them pending a return to my credit card so I actually paid for them twice at the moment...Hope that comes off before next billing cycle.
> 
> White nephrite should be here Friday!!!


Yay!  I am so happy to hear it!  Hopefully my etsy return will be as smooth!


----------



## IWHLVR

2boys_jademommy said:


> I agree with the other with the others that the second bangle looks treated or just “off”. I personally like the third bangle best but I can’t say for certain if it’s untreated or not but I like the look of it. Is there a certificate for the third one? I wouldn’t order though if you feel something is not right.


Interesting -- he's put them on sale!  
Honestly the third one is my favorite but it's a 62.5 mm and I really need a 63.  Seems like half a mm shouldn't make that much of a difference but it really does for me!  There is a cert but I'm not sure who issued it as it's in Chinese and I've not had luck with an online translator reading it . . . I am tempted to try it tho!


----------



## bellarusa

2boys_jademommy said:


> I’m sorry to hear this Belarusa. It must be heartbreaking to break a bangle. Are you alright?





BreadnGem said:


> Oh dear, hope you are ok.
> Well, on the positive side, you now have an excuse to buy a new bangle! [emoji16]





IWHLVR said:


> Oh bellarusa!  I am so so sorry to hear that!!   I don't know about the wrapping with a red piece of paper . . . can you make it into a hinged bangle or some other type of jewelry?



Thank you for all the well-wishes.  I had a strange feeling when I put on this time, like I was going to rely on it for 'something'.  My personal life has not been going smoothly and my house is going through some remodeling/renovation.  It made sense that in the midst of the chaos I had to tumble down the steps, but I'm glad that my bangle protected me.  Saving the pieces to carve them into something else sounds like an excellent idea.  I'll have to look into that.

I also should get another one from UJ, but bigger because 56 is really hard to get it on/off of my wrist.   Time for more shopping!


----------



## Purse Nut

Good morning to all of the Jadies here!
I’ve been off the grid for awhile. Been settling into my new life living by myself. I’m 59 and doing that for the first time ever. Hooray for new adventures right!
Uli- belated congrats on your new snake-in-bamboo bangle. A magnificent piece of wearable art! I was making a joke about your clear bangle regarding the pearl. It’s food for the dragon and phoenix. They have to fight over it. Lol. 

Been catching up on all the new pics and posts. Living all the new pieces. 
Welcome to our newcomers!
Keep showing off your new babies.


----------



## Purse Nut

Here’s a quick pic of a light grey pebbled hetian nephrite semi chubby princess I bought about 2 weeks ago fro mats-Alice on ‘the bay’.  
I’ve purchased several pieces from this seller. Super nice and answers all questions.


----------



## udalrike

Pursenut, thank you! Have a great time in your new life!
Wonderful bangle! Love the black dots.


----------



## udalrike

Here is my huge bangle from Gege. I wear it together with the lapislazuli bracelet.


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

Who will ever win, Pursenut? The dragon or the phoenix?


----------



## udalrike

IWHLVR, what about this one:
https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Certified-Black-100-Natural-A-JADE-Jadeite-Bangle-Br


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

Lighter in reality. From gojade


----------



## udalrike

or these. The first one is NOT lavender , it only photographes like one


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

Both 63


----------



## IWHLVR

udalrike said:


> IWHLVR, what about this one:
> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Certified-Black-100-Natural-A-JADE-Jadeite-Bangle-Br


It comes up as auction deleted )-:


----------



## Cyanide Rose

IWHLVR said:


> Interesting -- he's put them on sale!
> Honestly the third one is my favorite but it's a 62.5 mm and I really need a 63.  Seems like half a mm shouldn't make that much of a difference but it really does for me!  There is a cert but I'm not sure who issued it as it's in Chinese and I've not had luck with an online translator reading it . . . I am tempted to try it tho!



He does sales quite often. I have purchased black jade bangles from him in the past. Aside for a bit of color polish on one they all checked out [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Purse Nut said:


> Here’s a quick pic of a light grey pebbled hetian nephrite semi chubby princess I bought about 2 weeks ago fro mats-Alice on ‘the bay’.
> I’ve purchased several pieces from this seller. Super nice and answers all questions.



Oooh I saw that one Purse Nut, it’s gorgeous! I have purchased quite a bit from her too, she is super nice [emoji8]


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Purse Nut said:


> Here’s a quick pic of a light grey pebbled hetian nephrite semi chubby princess I bought about 2 weeks ago fro mats-Alice on ‘the bay’.
> I’ve purchased several pieces from this seller. Super nice and answers all questions.


I was looking at that one!!!! Looks good on you. It was pretty small f I recall but not sure 56 mm when I thought I was 57mm & did not know 55mm would fit me. I like them fatter & don;t remember it as too chunky
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 .

I'm getting a white neprite with some specks but not as many as that...Is yours 56mm x11mm? Gosh..it would have looked nice on my arm too! Conrgats to you!!!

I guess next I want a black one...


----------



## IWHLVR

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3984423





udalrike said:


> View attachment 3984423


are these gojade too?  I'm going to have to look!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Purse Nut said:


> Here’s a quick pic of a light grey pebbled hetian nephrite semi chubby princess I bought about 2 weeks ago fro mats-Alice on ‘the bay’.
> I’ve purchased several pieces from this seller. Super nice and answers all questions.



Good to see you Purse Nut! Your new bangle is lovely. It’s very tranquil looking yet it possesses inner strength. I hope you are enjoying this new chapter in your life. May your new bangle bring happiness to you. [emoji4]


----------



## Purse Nut

camelotshadowjade said:


> I was looking at that one!!!! Looks good on you. It was pretty small f I recall but not sure 56 mm when I thought I was 57mm & did not know 55mm would fit me. I like them fatter & don;t remember it as too chunky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3984698
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'm getting a white neprite with some specks but not as many as that...Is yours 56mm x11mm? Gosh..it would have looked nice on my arm too! Conrgats to you!!!
> 
> I guess next I want a black one...



Camelot shadow jade it’s a 56mm x 11mm. 
Something about it caught my eye when I first saw it. 
Couldn’t get it out of my mind even though I wasn’t looking to buy. 
That’s wow it always happens right Jadies?
We get bitten bad sometimes.


----------



## Silver Mom

camelotshadowjade said:


> I was looking at that one!!!! Looks good on you. It was pretty small f I recall but not sure 56 mm when I thought I was 57mm & did not know 55mm would fit me. I like them fatter & don;t remember it as too chunky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3984698
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'm getting a white neprite with some specks but not as many as that...Is yours 56mm x11mm? Gosh..it would have looked nice on my arm too! Conrgats to you!!!
> 
> I guess next I want a black one...


Hi camel, if you are looking for black nephrite a really good person to get it from is Jadedivers on etsy.  Allan Spehar does excellent work.  He made my black set and the square bangle in my green set.  He is really nice.  Sometimes you might have to wait a bit for your bangle to be finished because he is very busy.


----------



## dingobeast

Silver Mom said:


> Hi camel, if you are looking for black nephrite a really good person to get it from is Jadedivers on etsy.  Allan Spehar does excellent work.  He made my black set and the square bangle in my green set.  He is really nice.  Sometimes you might have to wait a bit for your bangle to be finished because he is very busy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3984738
> View attachment 3984740



Those are all gorgeous, Silver Mom


----------



## Purse Nut

udalrike said:


> Pursenut, thank you! Have a great time in your new life!
> Wonderful bangle! Love the black dots.



Thanks Uli!
I’m rooting for the underdog- the phoenix!


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Silver Mom said:


> Hi camel, if you are looking for black nephrite a really good person to get it from is Jadedivers on etsy.  Allan Spehar does excellent work.  He made my black set and the square bangle in my green set.  He is really nice.  Sometimes you might have to wait a bit for your bangle to be finished because he is very busy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3984738
> View attachment 3984740



OMG...Exquisite black with diamonds!!!! Wow...The black is so black too...nephrite so shiny?
I've looked at his site. There was a interesting marbled one he had that caught my eye but he lists so few...


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Purse Nut said:


> Camelot shadow jade it’s a 56mm x 11mm.
> Something about it caught my eye when I first saw it.
> Couldn’t get it out of my mind even though I wasn’t looking to buy.
> That’s wow it always happens right Jadies?
> We get bitten bad sometimes.




I might have bought but at the time I was not sure it would fit...Now I know I can do 55 & 56 but I won't snatch 57 unless its just a WOW...Once I found the feel of the fit of the 55 I think the 57's & 58's would feel too loose.

Wear it in good health...it is very unusual.


----------



## NephriteGoddess

Hello everyone!
I hope this has been a good week for all! Sharing some of what I've been wearing lately:

Below are three nephrite bangles I’ve been wearing the past couple weeks. The bangle on the right is one of three sister bangles I own that were cut from the same rough (another one was pictured on a previous pic I posted – it is more white with less brown inclusions).




Below are are a few of my green "everyday" bangles. I pictured them with the sunlight behind to show the variety of stone patterns. My fav is the dark spinach one at the bottom right. Many of my green bangles have the typical dark spot inclusions, but I have a few that don't.




Finally, below is a pic of one of my “quarter pounders”. I wear it occasionally in the summer months, I feel it has a lovely tone and presence.




Sorry about the large photos! I didn't realize how big they were going to be. I'm not very good at managing that sort of thing. Anyway, loving all the photos of all the beautiful jade and other precious stone items


----------



## camelotshadowjade

NephriteGoddess said:


> Hello everyone!
> I hope this has been a good week for all! Sharing some of what I've been wearing lately:
> 
> Below are three nephrite bangles I’ve been wearing the past couple weeks. The bangle on the right is one of three sister bangles I own that were cut from the same rough (another one was pictured on a previous pic I posted – it is more white with less brown inclusions).
> View attachment 3984756



OOOh your cream w specks reminds me of the one that should be here tomorrow. Though it has only a few specks  (less than yours)which I think is interesting but I liked the pearly glow of it...

Thought of a name///
  Noticed the big white moon last night & its full tonight & it reminds me of the moon with some craters...Thinking LUNAR~or Luna~

Luna it is!!! Latin name for the Moon. It may also refer to: Luna (goddess), the ancient Roman divine personification of the Moon.


----------



## dingobeast

NephriteGoddess said:


> Hello everyone!
> I hope this has been a good week for all! Sharing some of what I've been wearing lately:
> 
> Below are three nephrite bangles I’ve been wearing the past couple weeks. The bangle on the right is one of three sister bangles I own that were cut from the same rough (another one was pictured on a previous pic I posted – it is more white with less brown inclusions).
> View attachment 3984756
> 
> 
> 
> Below are are a few of my green "everyday" bangles. I pictured them with the sunlight behind to show the variety of stone patterns. My fav is the dark spinach one at the bottom right. Many of my green bangles have the typical dark spot inclusions, but I have a few that don't.
> View attachment 3984758
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, below is a pic of one of my “quarter pounders”. I wear it occasionally in the summer months, I feel it has a lovely tone and presence.
> View attachment 3984760
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the large photos! I didn't realize how big they were going to be. I'm not very good at managing that sort of thing. Anyway, loving all the photos of all the beautiful jade and other precious stone items



That giant cuff is amazing. The texture is so beautiful!!!


----------



## dingobeast

I like weird things that people do with jade and bangles-here is one on eBay. I think they are ambitious with their pricing: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Antiq...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## camelotshadowjade

I will name the green/white Erik after the person who procurred it for me when the seller returned my money as I would not like it) who incidentally is also my late brothers name so it is very special.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eric

*Erick* is derived from the Old Norse name _Eiríkr_(or _Eríkr_ in Eastern Old Norse due to monophthongization). The first element, _ei-_is derived either from the older Proto-Norse _*aina(z)_, meaning "one, alone, unique",[1] as in the form _Æinrikr_ explicitly, or from _*aiwa(z)_ "everlasting, eternity".[2] The second element _-ríkr_ stems either from _*ríks_ "king, ruler" (cf. Gothic _reiks_) or from the therefrom derived _*ríkijaz_ "kingly, powerful, rich, prince".[3] The name is thus usually taken to mean "sole ruler, autocrat" or "eternal ruler, ever powerful"

Say hello to Erik! It is very powerful!!!!!!


----------



## Purse Nut

^^ Thanks for those positive expressions 2boys_jm. 
I see an open horizon.


----------



## Purse Nut

camelotshadowjade said:


> I might have bought but at the time I was not sure it would fit...Now I know I can do 55 & 56 but I won't snatch 57 unless its just a WOW...Once I found the feel of the fit of the 55 I think the 57's & 58's would feel too loose.
> 
> Wear it in good health...it is very unusual.



Thank you camelotshadowjade. 
I tried different size bangles in very inexpensive jade to find the right size for me. I found I can wear smaller on my right than the left. They’ll fit on the left but it’s a little more difficult and uncomfortable getting them on & off. Now I know my size comfort zone.


----------



## Purse Nut

Erik is extremely handsome. 
Enjoy your new bangle Camelot.


----------



## Silver Mom

camelotshadowjade said:


> OMG...Exquisite black with diamonds!!!! Wow...The black is so black too...nephrite so shiny?
> I've looked at his site. There was a interesting marbled one he had that caught my eye but he lists so few...


You can contact him and request a special order.  His polish is amazing.


----------



## Purse Nut

Silver Mom your black and green nephrite sets are so gorgeous. I’m itching to own a gorgeous green nephrite set like yours. 
So pretty...


----------



## Purse Nut

NephriteGoddess said:


> Hello everyone!
> I hope this has been a good week for all! Sharing some of what I've been wearing lately:
> 
> Below are three nephrite bangles I’ve been wearing the past couple weeks. The bangle on the right is one of three sister bangles I own that were cut from the same rough (another one was pictured on a previous pic I posted – it is more white with less brown inclusions).
> View attachment 3984756
> 
> 
> 
> Below are are a few of my green "everyday" bangles. I pictured them with the sunlight behind to show the variety of stone patterns. My fav is the dark spinach one at the bottom right. Many of my green bangles have the typical dark spot inclusions, but I have a few that don't.
> View attachment 3984758
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, below is a pic of one of my “quarter pounders”. I wear it occasionally in the summer months, I feel it has a lovely tone and presence.
> View attachment 3984760
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the large photos! I didn't realize how big they were going to be. I'm not very good at managing that sort of thing. Anyway, loving all the photos of all the beautiful jade and other precious stone items



Nephrite Goddess your nephrite is so pretty. What a lovely collection you have. The large chunky bangle is stunning! The greens are so dreamy. I must have one! Soon I hope...
That’s for posting your pictures.


----------



## NephriteGoddess

camelotshadowjade said:


> OOOh your cream w specks reminds me of the one that should be here tomorrow. Though it has only a few specks  (less than yours)which I think is interesting but I liked the pearly glow of it...
> 
> Thought of a name///
> Noticed the big white moon last night & its full tonight & it reminds me of the moon with some craters...Thinking LUNAR~or Luna~
> 
> Luna it is!!! Latin name for the Moon. It may also refer to: Luna (goddess), the ancient Roman divine personification of the Moon.



Luna is a great name - very fitting for your bangle! What a very pretty bangle too! I think the little brown inclusions give it character 



Purse Nut said:


> Nephrite Goddess your nephrite is so pretty. What a lovely collection you have. The large chunky bangle is stunning! The greens are so dreamy. I must have one! Soon I hope...
> That’s for posting your pictures.



Thanks so much Purse Nut! I've enjoyed seeing your awesome collection as well  I am a newbie here and it's great to chat with those who love jade as much as I do.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

NephriteGoddess said:


> Hello everyone!
> I hope this has been a good week for all! Sharing some of what I've been wearing lately:
> 
> Below are three nephrite bangles I’ve been wearing the past couple weeks. The bangle on the right is one of three sister bangles I own that were cut from the same rough (another one was pictured on a previous pic I posted – it is more white with less brown inclusions).
> View attachment 3984756
> 
> 
> 
> Below are are a few of my green "everyday" bangles. I pictured them with the sunlight behind to show the variety of stone patterns. My fav is the dark spinach one at the bottom right. Many of my green bangles have the typical dark spot inclusions, but I have a few that don't.
> View attachment 3984758
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, below is a pic of one of my “quarter pounders”. I wear it occasionally in the summer months, I feel it has a lovely tone and presence.
> View attachment 3984760
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the large photos! I didn't realize how big they were going to be. I'm not very good at managing that sort of thing. Anyway, loving all the photos of all the beautiful jade and other precious stone items



The goddess of nephrite you are! [emoji6] I love them all... but from the pics I adore that orangey honey one at the top. The colour is gorgeous. Wow! [emoji7] And that cuff means business lol


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

camelotshadowjade said:


> I will name the green/white Erik after the person who procurred it for me when the seller returned my money as I would not like it) who incidentally is also my late brothers name so it is very special.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eric
> 
> *Erick* is derived from the Old Norse name _Eiríkr_(or _Eríkr_ in Eastern Old Norse due to monophthongization). The first element, _ei-_is derived either from the older Proto-Norse _*aina(z)_, meaning "one, alone, unique",[1] as in the form _Æinrikr_ explicitly, or from _*aiwa(z)_ "everlasting, eternity".[2] The second element _-ríkr_ stems either from _*ríks_ "king, ruler" (cf. Gothic _reiks_) or from the therefrom derived _*ríkijaz_ "kingly, powerful, rich, prince".[3] The name is thus usually taken to mean "sole ruler, autocrat" or "eternal ruler, ever powerful"
> 
> Say hello to Erik! It is very powerful!!!!!!
> View attachment 3984802



Erik is the perfect name to honour your brother. He must have been very special to you. It’s a beautiful bangle and looks extra perfect on you. [emoji4]


----------



## Silver Mom

Purse Nut said:


> Silver Mom your black and green nephrite sets are so gorgeous. I’m itching to own a gorgeous green nephrite set like yours.
> So pretty...


Thank you Purse Nut.  You have lots of gorgeous things and a jade will usually find it's owner.  It is probably looking for you right now.


----------



## NephriteGoddess

2boys_jademommy said:


> The goddess of nephrite you are! [emoji6] I love them all... but from the pics I adore that orangey honey one at the top. The colour is gorgeous. Wow! [emoji7] And that cuff means business lol



Aww thanks JadeMommy  Glad you like the orange/brown bangle - that's the only one I have with that color. Also, I seem to have a penchant for cuffs - glad you like that one  I feel very fortunate to be able to share some of my collection on this thread


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Yeah, Luna is at the PO in Santa Clarita...she'll be out for delivery tomorrow!!!!


----------



## udalrike

Nephrite Goddess, 2 boys is right. You ARE a nephrite goddess!


----------



## udalrike

IWHLVR, yes, it is gojade.


----------



## udalrike

Bought this donut from gojade:


----------



## udalrike

Yesterday I wore this


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

The white bowl isn´t dirty, it is old......


----------



## udalrike

And another pendant


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

Today on the right


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

And not to forget "Kaa" (what else? ) on the left


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

Together with "Precious", the black jadeite from piccolinagems


----------



## udalrike

And whem I am at it, the two other things I wear today:


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike




----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3985194



Ms Uli you are certainly providing the eye dandy today. [emoji6] Love all your pieces but this Nephite bangle and your new carved bangle are some of my faves. Your new Pi pendant looks sweet too [emoji4]


----------



## dingobeast

This is on layaway for me.


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, 2 boys!


----------



## udalrike

Dingo, beautiful and translucent bangle!
I am not sure if it is Fu lu shou, because of the 3 colours?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

dingobeast said:


> View attachment 3985835
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is on layaway for me.



It’s very translucent and I love the mix of lemon and ice with the darker green floating bits. Can’t wait until you get it


----------



## udalrike

Which size is it, Dingo?


----------



## dingobeast

It might be, but it wasn’t labeled as such. I think it has to have some true red in it, Uli.


----------



## dingobeast

udalrike said:


> Which size is it, Dingo?



Hi, Uli-It is 57.3, right at the edge of how small I can go on my left.


----------



## dingobeast

2boys_jademommy said:


> It’s very translucent and I love the mix of lemon and ice with the darker green floating bits. Can’t wait until you get it



Me, too! It will take a little time to get it paid off, but I think it is a decent value.


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Luna is here!!! I don't trust a lab that can't measure! 54.00 means 54.00 not 53.7!

If they put 54mm then it could be rounded up but 54 .00mm is 54.00mm!!!

Anyway I got it on fine with some liquid soap!!! Phew...

Its nice but has a celedon cast to it at times. Very smooth...not really a ring to it b
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ut did not play with it much but did take a few pics!!!
There are only a few dark specks visible those 2 are the most prominent in a brown sort of snow flake pattern...

Does she look OK? She was only $82 with shipping so not a bad price..
53.7 x 15 x 8.5mm avg...

I'm just glad it fits!!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

camelotshadowjade said:


> Luna is here!!! I don't trust a lab that can't measure! 54.00 means 54.00 not 53.7!
> 
> If they put 54mm then it could be rounded up but 54 .00mm is 54.00mm!!!
> 
> Anyway I got it on fine with some liquid soap!!! Phew...
> 
> Its nice but has a celedon cast to it at times. Very smooth...not really a ring to it b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3986088
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ut did not play with it much but did take a few pics!!!
> There are only a few dark specks visible those 2 are the most prominent in a brown sort of snow flake pattern...
> 
> Does she look OK? She was only $82 with shipping so not a bad price..
> 53.7 x 15 x 8.5mm avg...
> 
> I'm just glad it fits!!!



Luna looks great and I’m happy it fits you Now you know your best size is around 54-55mm [emoji6]


----------



## dingobeast

camelotshadowjade said:


> Luna is here!!! I don't trust a lab that can't measure! 54.00 means 54.00 not 53.7!
> 
> If they put 54mm then it could be rounded up but 54 .00mm is 54.00mm!!!
> 
> Anyway I got it on fine with some liquid soap!!! Phew...
> 
> Its nice but has a celedon cast to it at times. Very smooth...not really a ring to it b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3986088
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ut did not play with it much but did take a few pics!!!
> There are only a few dark specks visible those 2 are the most prominent in a brown sort of snow flake pattern...
> 
> Does she look OK? She was only $82 with shipping so not a bad price..
> 53.7 x 15 x 8.5mm avg...
> 
> I'm just glad it fits!!!




It has a lovely moon glow! Luna is a great name for her


----------



## matsalice

camelotshadowjade said:


> Luna is here!!! I don't trust a lab that can't measure! 54.00 means 54.00 not 53.7!
> 
> If they put 54mm then it could be rounded up but 54 .00mm is 54.00mm!!!
> 
> Anyway I got it on fine with some liquid soap!!! Phew...
> 
> Its nice but has a celedon cast to it at times. Very smooth...not really a ring to it b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3986088
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ut did not play with it much but did take a few pics!!!
> There are only a few dark specks visible those 2 are the most prominent in a brown sort of snow flake pattern...
> 
> Does she look OK? She was only $82 with shipping so not a bad price..
> 53.7 x 15 x 8.5mm avg...
> 
> I'm just glad it fits!!!


You took better pictures! It indeed looks much pretty! Glad it is so beautiful in your hand


----------



## matsalice

Purse Nut said:


> Here’s a quick pic of a light grey pebbled hetian nephrite semi chubby princess I bought about 2 weeks ago fro mats-Alice on ‘the bay’.
> I’ve purchased several pieces from this seller. Super nice and answers all questions.


Why your pictures are all better than mine? Lol! Seems I need to improve my photography. The iPhone 6s Plus is really bad at picturing jade!


----------



## camelotshadowjade

matsalice said:


> You took better pictures! It indeed looks much pretty! Glad it is so beautiful in your hand



Hi,
Thanks!!!
Yes got it today & took a quick measure & I have been wearing her. Very solid substantial bangle. Feels very heavy for its weight.

Probably will take Erik bangle to Australia & leave Luna safe but hidden in my apt but
could put Erik on the right wrist too if it fits there...

OOOh it goes well with my celedon pendant...

It's a bit camera shy & in the kitchen its green...LOL Pearls are the hardest to take pics of but Jade colors seem to intensify in photos...

Now I know 54 & 55 mm are ideal fits & 56mm would be OK too. I thought I liked 57mm & it worked fine so could do it but smaller fits nicer...


----------



## camelotshadowjade

matsalice said:


> Why your pictures are all better than mine? Lol! Seems I need to improve my photography. The iPhone 6s Plus is really bad at picturing jade!


I'm using a 10 year old panasonic lumix DMC FS3 & you can pick one up for a few dollars. Those small compact metal lumixes take really nice pictures,

Was thinking about the pebble grey princess today as that would have looked nice on my wrist too...LOL


----------



## matsalice

camelotshadowjade said:


> Hi,
> Thanks!!!
> Yes got it today & took a quick measure & I have been wearing her. Very solid substantial bangle. Feels very heavy for its weight.
> 
> Probably will take Erik bangle to Australia & leave Luna safe but hidden in my apt but
> could put Erik on the right wrist too if it fits there...
> 
> OOOh it goes well with my celedon pendant...
> 
> It's a bit camera shy & in the kitchen its green...LOL Pearls are the hardest to take pics of but Jade colors seem to intensify in photos...
> 
> Now I know 54 & 55 mm are ideal fits & 56mm would be OK too. I thought I liked 57mm & it worked fine so could do it but smaller fits nicer...


Oh my god, it is so pretty in your pictures! Now I hate my iPhone more!!! I need to find a better camera. Lol!!! But, really, your happiness is the best feedback to me and that is what encourage me all the years to keep looking for lovely jade pieces. Thank you!


----------



## matsalice

camelotshadowjade said:


> I'm using a 10 year old panasonic lumix DMC FS3 & you can pick one up for a few dollars. Those small compact metal lumixes take really nice pictures,
> 
> Was thinking about the pebble grey princess today as that would have looked nice on my wrist too...LOL


Yes. That pebble jade was bought by another jade sister in this forum. That is also a very pretty piece.


----------



## Purse Nut

camelotshadowjade said:


> Luna is here!!! I don't trust a lab that can't measure! 54.00 means 54.00 not 53.7!
> 
> If they put 54mm then it could be rounded up but 54 .00mm is 54.00mm!!!
> 
> Anyway I got it on fine with some liquid soap!!! Phew...
> 
> Its nice but has a celedon cast to it at times. Very smooth...not really a ring to it b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3986088
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ut did not play with it much but did take a few pics!!!
> There are only a few dark specks visible those 2 are the most prominent in a brown sort of snow flake pattern...
> 
> Does she look OK? She was only $82 with shipping so not a bad price..
> 53.7 x 15 x 8.5mm avg...
> 
> I'm just glad it fits!!!



Congrats on your new nephrite bangle CSJ!
Very fitting name too. Arrived quickly too, I hate the waiting!
I was the lucky one that got the pebbled grey nephrite princess. 
I must confess, I purchased another more substantial satin finish one from mats_alice this evening. 
Satin finish is apparently the rage overseas in China now. Now I’m waiting....CAN’T WAIT!
Squeeeee!!


----------



## camelotshadowjade

matsalice said:


> Oh my god, it is so pretty in your pictures! Now I hate my iPhone more!!! I need to find a better camera. Lol!!! But, really, your happiness is the best feedback to me and that is what encourage me all the years to keep looking for lovely jade pieces. Thank you!



Great cameras & you can find them used $30- $40 & fits a large sdhc 16 GBcard you can take thousands of pics & the micro is not bad. These lil cameras came with leica lens & they are one of the best.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Panasonic-...173174765560?_trksid=p2349526.m4383.l4275.c10

The DMC LX7 if you can spend more is top of the line & runs in the $200 plus range but its got a better lens & can do manual too. Pro photographers even use them for certain situations..


----------



## IWHLVR

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3985148


I just love this horse!  My DD and DS are both horses!


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Purse Nut said:


> Congrats on your new nephrite bangle CSJ!
> Very fitting name too. Arrived quickly too, I hate the waiting!
> I was the lucky one that got the pebbled grey nephrite princess.
> I must confess, I purchased another more substantial satin finish one from mats_alice this evening.
> Satin finish is apparently the rage overseas in China now. Now I’m waiting....CAN’T WAIT!
> Squeeeee!!



Which one? We both have good taste!

Ohhh will have to looksy to see whats gone. LOL
The  56 x 19mm matte white hetian... is gone

Many are tempting...I really love the fine dark specks in the pebble...They are uniform in size & distribution...

I was tempted by the Green Russian Siberian but someone got it..then again that was when I thought I was a 57mm so good I waited on that one...


----------



## Cyanide Rose

All this new jade! WOW! [emoji173]️ them all [emoji4] I must say, I am still obsessed with hetian and I purchased another bangle from matsalice too. I can’t wait to see it. Should be here Monday!  I will have to get a picture from the listing to put up here [emoji5]


----------



## Junkenpo

Ah... I haven't had a real camera in ages. I loved my point-and-shoot canons. I miss being able to take macro shots.  My pixel takes lovely photos, but I've never had an iphone.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Purse Nut said:


> Congrats on your new nephrite bangle CSJ!
> Very fitting name too. Arrived quickly too, I hate the waiting!
> I was the lucky one that got the pebbled grey nephrite princess.
> I must confess, I purchased another more substantial satin finish one from mats_alice this evening.
> Satin finish is apparently the rage overseas in China now. Now I’m waiting....CAN’T WAIT!
> Squeeeee!!



Purse Nut! I’m so jelly, I was literally messaging her on eBay when the matte finish one that was a 58 sold, so I ended up buying the princess one right away. But I thought the 56 had a polished finish because that was my hold out for the 58, so I asked for more pictures. I so could be wrong. Her hetian and Jadeite is selling sooo fast. She said she isn’t selling anymore hetian ☹️ I so hope she changes her mind, but I know it’s a lot to do and Jadeite may be easier for her. One can always hope LOL


----------



## camelotshadowjade

My two bangles...Luna came today & she is jingling with Erik! They sound so pretty together!


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Cyanide Rose said:


> Purse Nut! I’m so jelly, I was literally messaging her on eBay when the matte finish one that was a 58 sold, so I ended up buying the princess one right away. But I thought the 56 had a polished finish because that was my hold out for the 58, so I asked for more pictures. I so could be wrong. Her hetian and Jadeite is selling sooo fast. She said she isn’t selling anymore hetian ☹️ I so hope she changes her mind, but I know it’s a lot to do and Jadeite may be easier for her. One can always hope LOL



 I was watching when the Hetian first came in. The ones I liked then were 54 55 56 which I did not know I could fit then...There was a carved I really loved.

I really wanted to get Mom one but I have no odea of her size but her hands are much bigger than mine & she has arthritis. I spotted a 63mm chicken bone Hetian I thought about & they are all almost gone now.  Luna was hiding...Somehow I missed her well maybe not somehow I probably saw 54mm & ran...LOL 
Then I took a chance on a 55.5  which turned out to be 55 & then at that point figured 1 more mm smaller would be OK. Even the 56mm I debated is gone but it had some brown on one side & Luna has a few small sunspots like me...


----------



## Cyanide Rose

camelotshadowjade said:


> View attachment 3986334
> 
> My two bangles...Luna came today & she is jingling with Erik! They sound so pretty together!



I really like the shape of the spots, they really remind me of dendritic agate. They remind of this bangle I stalked on Etsy until it sold. I already had a few brown and white Nephrite bangles and I just couldn’t justify another. I really think the spots in the bangles give it so much character [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

camelotshadowjade said:


> I was watching when the Hetian first came in. The ones I liked then were 54 55 56 which I did not know I could fit then...There was a carved I really loved.
> 
> I really wanted to get Mom one but I have no odea of her size but her hands are much bigger than mine & she has arthritis. I spotted a 63mm chicken bone Hetian I thought about & they are all almost gone now.  Luna was hiding...Somehow I missed her well maybe not somehow I probably saw 54mm & ran...LOL
> Then I took a chance on a 55.5  which turned out to be 55 & then at that point figured 1 more mm smaller would be OK. Even the 56mm I debated is gone but it had some brown on one side & Luna has a few small sunspots like me...



I remember that Carved mutton fat one. Ugh it was way too small for me [emoji30] It was gorgeous! I’d need to remove my pinky bone to fit it LOL. The really pretty ones are always in small sizes. I can fit smaller, but I like room or I feel like it’s squeezing the life outta me [emoji4]


----------



## Purse Nut

camelotshadowjade said:


> Which one? We both have good taste!
> 
> Ohhh will have to looksy to see whats gone. LOL
> The  56 x 19mm matte white hetian... is gone
> 
> Many are tempting...I really love the fine dark specks in the pebble...They are uniform in size & distribution...
> 
> I was tempted by the Green Russian Siberian but someone got it..then again that was when I thought I was a 57mm so good I waited on that one...



Camelot I got the 56x19x9 matte finish hetian nephrite. I kept talking myself out of it in spite of the beauty of it. The grey pebbled grabbed me cause it’s different. Reminded me of Nexiv’s Dragon Fruit chubby princess she purchased last August or September. It’s pebbled too. Thought it looked unusual and pretty at the same time. 
When the shiny finish 56mm sold I was really panicking a little. So I broke down and made an offer and now she’s mine! It all happened so fast I hardly knew what I was doing, just knew I wanted it and mats alice is so kind she gives us Jadies the best prices. She helps keep out jade coffers full!!


----------



## camelotshadowjade

I agree the spots can be interesting. Yes, I see that one had a unique bold look to it...

Here are the dendrites
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 . They do look like neurons in a nerve cell...


----------



## Purse Nut

Cyanide Rose said:


> Purse Nut! I’m so jelly, I was literally messaging her on eBay when the matte finish one that was a 58 sold, so I ended up buying the princess one right away. But I thought the 56 had a polished finish because that was my hold out for the 58, so I asked for more pictures. I so could be wrong. Her hetian and Jadeite is selling sooo fast. She said she isn’t selling anymore hetian ☹️ I so hope she changes her mind, but I know it’s a lot to do and Jadeite may be easier for her. One can always hope LOL



CR I’m surprised at how fast her hetian sold. Well it shouldn’t really surprise us cause her prices are soooo reasonable and we love her for that right ladies?! I’m so excited to add another hetian piece, a nice chunky piece too, to my collection. 
See I’m back on the jade thread for a couple weeks and look what happens! Lol


----------



## Purse Nut

camelotshadowjade said:


> I agree the spots can be interesting. Yes, I see that one had a unique bold look to it...
> 
> Here are the dendrites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3986347
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . They do look like neurons in a nerve cell...



That’s an excellent description of how they look!


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Purse Nut said:


> Camelot I got the 56x19x9 matte finish hetian nephrite. I kept talking myself out of it in spite of the beauty of it. The grey pebbled grabbed me cause it’s different. Reminded me of Nexiv’s Dragon Fruit chubby princess she purchased last August or September. It’s pebbled too. Thought it looked unusual and pretty at the same time.
> When the shiny finish 56mm sold I was really panicking a little. So I broke down and made an offer and now she’s mine! It all happened so fast I hardly knew what I was doing, just knew I wanted it and mats alice is so kind she gives us Jadies the best prices. She helps keep out kade coffers full!!



Congrats...Seriously considered that one too...Has the squared sides & 19mm is not really big & I liked it was 9mm. I don;t want any 7mm's so I put the min on 8mm. 

Erik is 55 x 13.5 x9mm & Luna about 53.7 x 15 x 8.5mm so I am very happy with them & they nest well as well as jingle...LOL

Having fun together...\

Yes, I watched that chunky 19mm a while & even posted pics here of it...LOL

Its another bold one which makes a statement! Congrats..

I'm happy with Luna & Erik for now til the next set of new bangles comes in...


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Purse Nut said:


> CR I’m surprised at how fast her hetian sold. Well it shouldn’t really surprise us cause her prices are soooo reasonable and we love her for that right ladies?! I’m so excited to add another hetian piece, a nice chunky piece too, to my collection.
> See I’m back on the jade thread for a couple weeks and look what happens! Lol



I just had another look, your bangle is going to look beautiful on you! I’m so glad a Jadie got that one. There is nothing like a nice chunky piece, I totally agree. You are so right, her prices are so amazing and she treats her return customers so well. This forum can be tough on your wallet. That’s for sure [emoji5]


----------



## Purse Nut

matsalice said:


> Why your pictures are all better than mine? Lol! Seems I need to improve my photography. The iPhone 6s Plus is really bad at picturing jade!



Mats Alice I have an iPhone 6 Plus too. I took the pic at work by a window and it was a gorgeous sunny day here. And the lighting is natural daylight bulbs. All three buildings on campus had a lighting upgrade last year.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I had some Nephrite bangles before, but this bangle and this necklace started my hetian buying spree. I purchased another one an hour ago lol. I really love how celadon can change color with different lighting.


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Cyanide Rose said:


> I had some Nephrite bangles before, but this bangle and this necklace started my hetian buying spree. I purchased another one an hour ago lol. I really love how celadon can change color with different lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3986354
> View attachment 3986355
> View attachment 3986367



My hetian is a celadon white too. Right now its Celadon...but I like celadon so its like 2 bangles in one...Well guess Erik was meant to be & he brought me to Luna as if I had never gotten the 55mm Erik it would have taken me more time to figure out I could wear 54mm & Luna would have been long gone.

The 19mm chunky is a great bangle & a fair price for what it is  but right now I had an Australian trip to fund & I wanted to try to stay on the lower side of $100.

Actually Alice was the first seller I really considered buying from about a year ago.
I was in the 58 57 mm ballpark then.

Alice was also the one who looked at that bangle I bought & said it did not look right!!!

So if it were not for Alice my wrists would not be so nicely adorned!!!!

Thanks Alice!!!!


----------



## Purse Nut

Cyanide Rose said:


> I had some Nephrite bangles before, but this bangle and this necklace started my hetian buying spree. I purchased another one an hour ago lol. I really love how celadon can change color with different lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3986354
> View attachment 3986355
> View attachment 3986367



These are pretty CR, the carved beads are really nice. They look like mutton fat. Now I’m even more excited to receive my bangle. Did you buy one from Alice? If so, which one?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

camelotshadowjade said:


> My hetian is a celadon white too. Right now its Celadon...but I like celadon so its like 2 bangles in one...Well guess Erik was meant to be & he brought me to Luna as if I had never gotten the 55mm Erik it would have taken me more time to figure out I could wear 54mm & Luna would have been long gone.
> 
> The 19mm chunky is a great bangle & a fair price for what it is  but right now I had an Australian trip to fund & I wanted to try to stay on the lower side of $100.
> 
> Actually Alice was the first seller I really considered buying from about a year ago.
> I was in the 58 57 mm ballpark then.
> 
> Alice was also the one who looked at that bangle I bought & said it did not look right!!!
> 
> So if it were not for Alice my wrists would not be so nicely adorned!!!!
> 
> Thanks Alice!!!!





Purse Nut said:


> These are pretty CR, the carved beads are really nice. They look like mutton fat. Now I’m even more excited to receive my bangle. Did you buy one from Alice? If so, which one?



camelot I completely understand, you definitely need funds for your trip. Your next bangle will find its way to you when you’re ready [emoji4]

Thanks so much Purse Nut! Yes, I purchased one from Alice the other day. It’s this one. I’m totally psyched [emoji5]


----------



## Purse Nut

Wowzers! I would’ve loved to be the new owner of that beauty but out of my price range. Congrats on your new treasure. Pure mutton fat and gorgeous!
I’m pea green with envy CR!!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Purse Nut said:


> Wowzers! I would’ve loved to be the new owner of that beauty but out of my price range. Congrats on your new treasure. Pure mutton fat and gorgeous!
> I’m pea green with envy CR!!



Thanks [emoji4] This is the less expensive mutton one. The $2000 was too small and out of my budget too [emoji5]


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Congrats CR Wear it in good health!!!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

camelotshadowjade said:


> Congrats CR Wear it in good health!!!



Thanks so much camelot [emoji5]


----------



## matsalice

Purse Nut said:


> Mats Alice I have an iPhone 6 Plus too. I took the pic at work by a window and it was a gorgeous sunny day here. And the lighting is natural daylight bulbs. All three buildings on campus had a lighting upgrade last year.


I noticed lights are also very important. I have a full time job so can only take pictures in weekends. In the past winter we always have rains so no good lights......


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Woke up to so many new beauties here!! Congrats on all the new bangles Jadies and I can’t wait to see the ones that are on the way. [emoji6] CRose that princess you just purchased looks stunning and I wait anxiously for the mod shots.  [emoji3] Enjoy wearing all your new and old treasured jade Jadies! [emoji8]


----------



## udalrike

Camelot and CRose, very beautiful bangles!
All this talking about buying from Alice led me to buying one from her too...


----------



## udalrike

I once had a Guatamalan lilac bangle. This one reminds me of that.


----------



## Purse Nut

I would’ve posted pictures of the one I purchased but can’t with my iPhone. 
I don’t have a computer. I’m guessing Camelot and Cyanide Rose you both used a computer to post the pics of yours?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Woke up to so many new beauties here!! Congrats on all the new bangles Jadies and I can’t wait to see the ones that are on the way. [emoji6] CRose that princess you just purchased looks stunning and I wait anxiously for the mod shots.  [emoji3] Enjoy wearing all your new and old treasured jade Jadies! [emoji8]





udalrike said:


> Camelot and CRose, very beautiful bangles!
> All this talking about buying from Alice led me to buying one from her too...



Thank you so much 2BJM! I will share mod shots as soon as I get her my friend [emoji16]

Uli, I love that one too! I usually just look at hetian, but I went through every one she had yesterday. That was on my watch list. I’m so glad you got her [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Purse Nut said:


> I would’ve posted pictures of the one I purchased but can’t with my iPhone.
> I don’t have a computer. I’m guessing Camelot and Cyanide Rose you both used a computer to post the pics of yours?



I use my iPhone [emoji4] Here are pictures of your new beauty Purse Nut [emoji5]


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, C Rose! I am curious how lavender it will be as lavender is usually more intense when photographed.
Do you have another lavender bangle? I don´t remember at the moment.


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Looks like a pretty lavender  but true sometimes they are lighter in person than  in photographs. I remember that one but it was probably not my size or it was when I thought I was 57/58...

I'm 55-56mm (Bottom out at 54mm & can go up to 57 or 58 if I really like

Some times they sort of appear white unless you use a light on it then you can see its got lavender.

Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Purse Nut

Oh wow! 
Thanks for posting those CR 
So hard to wait until delivery!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> Thanks, C Rose! I am curious how lavender it will be as lavender is usually more intense when photographed.
> Do you have another lavender bangle? I don´t remember at the moment.



Hi Uli! These are the lavender bangles I have [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Purse Nut said:


> Oh wow!
> Thanks for posting those CR
> So hard to wait until delivery!



You’re so welcome [emoji4] Sometimes the wait can be brutal, especially if you purchase from over seas. I’m so excited, I can’t wait to see mod shots of all the new bangles coming soon [emoji5]


----------



## LunaDoo

udalrike said:


> Camelot and CRose, very beautiful bangles!
> All this talking about buying from Alice led me to buying one from her too...


Lucky Uli! Is this one a bigger size for you? What size are Kaa and Piccolina?


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Camelot!
Wow, C Rose! I especially love the cuff....


----------



## udalrike

LunaDoo, the lavender one is a 61. Precious is a 57, I believe and Kaa was supposed to be a 60 what was not the case. I normally can put a 59 on and off.


----------



## udalrike

Kaa is uneven because ot the carvings.


----------



## udalrike

Can´t risk to have another permanent bangle, so I will buy only 60 and more in the future.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> Thank you, Camelot!
> Wow, C Rose! I especially love the cuff....



Thanks Uli [emoji5] The cuff is huge on me now [emoji53]


----------



## udalrike

I was disappointed that I couldn´t wear Kaa on the right but I certainly would have cried if I couldn´t have worn her on the left either.


----------



## udalrike

What size is the cuff, C Rose?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> What size is the cuff, C Rose?



She is a a 64 and 27 millimeters wide. I got her bigger because she is so wide, but I tried to wear her the other day and kept bumping her. Thank goodness she is solid, thick and strong, but I won’t be wearing her much anymore.


----------



## udalrike

*Pmed you, C ROSE*


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> *Pmed you, C ROSE*



Got it [emoji5]


----------



## Purse Nut

Cyanide Rose your lavender bangles are so lovely. The soft lavender is so pretty. 
The cuff is magnificent.


----------



## Purse Nut

Uli can’t wait to see mod shots of your new lavender bangle. So pretty!
How did I miss that one?  
I think I had hetian nephrite blinders on. I get so focused on one particular item type sometimes I completely overlook perfectly beautiful things!


----------



## LunaDoo

udalrike said:


> LunaDoo, the lavender one is a 61. Precious is a 57, I believe and Kaa was supposed to be a 60 what was not the case. I normally can put a 59 on and off.


I got some digital calipers and it's been great to be able to know the measurements of things.


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Pursenut!
Lunadoo, the sellers sometimes should have digital calipers.....


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Purse Nut said:


> Cyanide Rose your lavender bangles are so lovely. The soft lavender is so pretty.
> The cuff is magnificent.





Purse Nut said:


> Uli can’t wait to see mod shots of your new lavender bangle. So pretty!
> How did I miss that one?
> I think I had hetian nephrite blinders on. I get so focused on one particular item type sometimes I completely overlook perfectly beautiful things!



Thanks so much Purse Nut [emoji16] I had those same blinders on LOL


----------



## LunaDoo

I'm so happy that this thread is back in gear! It had gotten very slow there for a while.


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Luna is REALLY glowing!!!








Don't want to be a worry wart but can anyone think of why 1/3 of this bangle is different under UV?
The section has the biggest brown inclusions & they look like real inclusions so perhaps this section has some mineral or structure that is causing this? The section does look different to the naked eye as its more transparent.

Anyone else who has nephrite & a uv light would they like to take a look at theirs? The other section seems to be beige under the uv light but its a white celedon...

Well, I knew she was special but she seems radioactive...I kind of like that she has some special thing going on!!! A nuclear reactor inside...The three stars of Orions belt....there is a star making galaxy...

Very interesting!!!


----------



## camelotshadowjade

LunaDoo said:


> I got some digital calipers and it's been great to be able to know the measurements of things.


I have old fashioned calipers but I can get a good estimate to the .1mm.

Can't  live without calipers!!!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

camelotshadowjade said:


> Luna is REALLY glowing!!!
> 
> View attachment 3987476
> View attachment 3987478
> View attachment 3987483
> View attachment 3987484
> View attachment 3987485
> 
> 
> Don't want to be a worry wart but can anyone think of why 1/3 of this bangle is different under UV?
> The section has the biggest brown inclusions & they look like real inclusions so perhaps this section has some mineral or structure that is causing this? The section does look different to the naked eye as its more transparent.



It looks like it’s glowing purple, not blue? If it’s glowing purple not blue my guess is that it’s the translucent part of the bangle. I think blue glow is bad.


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Cyanide Rose said:


> It looks like it’s glowing purple, not blue? If it’s glowing purple not blue my guess is that it’s the translucent part of the bangle. I think blue glow is bad.


Its hard to take a photo of the color as the camera intensifies it but its a pretty strong what looks like blue to me. I really could see the glow in this bangle even in the photos...Its almost pearlescent...that's why I picked it over the big chunky matte.
I am no expert on uv but read blue glow is bad but its not that easy to see the colors & it could be reflecting some of the uv light which in itself is a blue purple. Still the other section looks beige & its really white so I am just trying to figure this out. Natural pearls can glow too but most do not. Some black pearl glow red & there are some white that low blue from a special sea etc mineral in the water. Green glow in pearls is the cultured...UV is not a reliable indicator but it does open up questions.
Natural Jadeeite can glow whitish or yellow but I read nephrite does not glow.
It really looks like a glow to me but there could be some natural mineral in that section.
Its got the biggest concentration of brown spots & 3 of them border that area.

I'm pretty sure those brown spots are natural inclusions which probably would not be there is it was treated & how could they or why would they waste time treating only 1/3 of a bangle. I'm pretty sure its natural but I just find it very odd & am trying to know why as its sort of almost extraordinary...Fascinating that inner glow she really does have!!!!


----------



## IWHLVR

She doesn't have any in my size or I'd be jumping in too!  Having that kind of (IIIIICKY) day )-:


----------



## dingobeast

IWHLVR said:


> She doesn't have any in my size or I'd be jumping in too!  Having that kind of (IIIIICKY) day )-:



Sorry your day is icky, IWHLVR. I hope tomorrow is better.


----------



## dingobeast

camelotshadowjade said:


> Luna is REALLY glowing!!!
> 
> View attachment 3987476
> View attachment 3987478
> View attachment 3987483
> View attachment 3987484
> View attachment 3987485
> 
> 
> Don't want to be a worry wart but can anyone think of why 1/3 of this bangle is different under UV?
> The section has the biggest brown inclusions & they look like real inclusions so perhaps this section has some mineral or structure that is causing this? The section does look different to the naked eye as its more transparent.
> 
> Anyone else who has nephrite & a uv light would they like to take a look at theirs? The other section seems to be beige under the uv light but its a white celedon...
> 
> Well, I knew she was special but she seems radioactive...I kind of like that she has some special thing going on!!! A nuclear reactor inside...The three stars of Orions belt....there is a star making galaxy...
> 
> Very interesting!!!



That is just what UV does when it hits a reflective or translucent area. If it is more green, you might have a problem.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

IWHLVR said:


> She doesn't have any in my size or I'd be jumping in too!  Having that kind of (IIIIICKY) day )-:



Sorry you are having a bad day. I accidentally hit the like button on my iPhone. Nothing to like about a icky day. I hope tomorrow is better for you too.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> She is a a 64 and 27 millimeters wide. I got her bigger because she is so wide, but I tried to wear her the other day and kept bumping her. Thank goodness she is solid, thick and strong, but I won’t be wearing her much anymore.



Your Wonder Woman cuff is so thick that I think it can stand up to regular bumps but it probably takes getting used to the weight. It’s too gorgeous not to wear at least occasionally [emoji6]


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Wax glow under uv...wax was just in the creases..

Another bangle suspected of treatment...blue glow or reflection?

So what's glowing here? Is the bangle glowing or not glowing? It was pretty translucent & a blue grey color




Cleaned out the wax & it did not glow


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Your Wonder Woman cuff is so thick that I think it can stand up to regular bumps but it probably takes getting used to the weight. It’s too gorgeous not to wear at least occasionally [emoji6]



Thanks 2BJM [emoji4] She will definitely be worn and enjoyed [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

camelotshadowjade said:


> Wax glow under uv...wax was just in the creases..
> 
> Another bangle suspected of treatment...blue glow or reflection?
> 
> So what's glowing here? Is the bangle glowing or not glowing? It was pretty translucent & a blue grey color
> View attachment 3987841
> 
> View attachment 3987826
> 
> Cleaned out the wax & it did not glow



The glow color isn’t easy to see on the bangle in that picture. What color is it?


----------



## teagansmum

camelotshadowjade said:


> Wax glow under uv...wax was just in the creases..
> 
> Another bangle suspected of treatment...blue glow or reflection?
> 
> So what's glowing here? Is the bangle glowing or not glowing? It was pretty translucent & a blue grey color
> View attachment 3987841
> 
> View attachment 3987826
> 
> Cleaned out the wax & it did not glow



A good way to clean wax out of jade is to soak in Epson salt for 10 minutes, then in olive oil and hot water for another 20 minutes. I cringed when I saw you using a metal pick. Lol!


----------



## LunaDoo

Camelot, re: glowing of your bangle-- AFAIK, nephrite is inert under both shortwave and longwave UV. What does it look like under 10x magnification? SG?


----------



## LunaDoo

camelotshadowjade said:


> Its hard to take a photo of the color as the camera intensifies it but its a pretty strong what looks like blue to me. I really could see the glow in this bangle even in the photos...Its almost pearlescent...that's why I picked it over the big chunky matte.
> I am no expert on uv but read blue glow is bad but its not that easy to see the colors & it could be reflecting some of the uv light which in itself is a blue purple. Still the other section looks beige & its really white so I am just trying to figure this out. Natural pearls can glow too but most do not. Some black pearl glow red & there are some white that low blue from a special sea etc mineral in the water. Green glow in pearls is the cultured...UV is not a reliable indicator but it does open up questions.
> Natural Jadeeite can glow whitish or yellow but I read nephrite does not glow.
> It really looks like a glow to me but there could be some natural mineral in that section.
> Its got the biggest concentration of brown spots & 3 of them border that area.
> 
> I'm pretty sure those brown spots are natural inclusions which probably would not be there is it was treated & how could they or why would they waste time treating only 1/3 of a bangle. I'm pretty sure its natural but I just find it very odd & am trying to know why as its sort of almost extraordinary...Fascinating that inner glow she really does have!!!!


That looks like it is clearly fluorescing.


----------



## teagansmum

I have a certified very light grey with translucent sections and no glow under uv light. All my hetian bangle have no glow. Even my more translucent ones.


----------



## teagansmum

This is a certified grade A Hetian translucent  bangle under uv light. My camera shows it glowing, but in person, there's absolutely no glow. More of a deep purple hue.
 In person does your bangle glow?


----------



## teagansmum

Here is a certified translucent hetian bangle compared with two treated pendants.  In person, under uv light, the bangle looks to have a dark purple hue, but my camera makes it look blue.


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Cyanide Rose said:


> The glow color isn’t easy to see on the bangle in that picture. What color is it?


At first I did not think it glowed but then I was not sure...

All of mine are certified but I have learned some labs can't be trusted/

This is the bangle & its too late as I returned it as I could not be sure & the consensus was it looked treated. There are numerous posts on it with microscopic photos
	

		
			
		

		
	




At first I thought no glow & but was reflected light but as many point out not all treated glow anyway so no glow is not proof of anything.
	

		
			
		

		
	





It was more pale bluish green grey than lavender. Purple hues arise from small amounts of manganese in the crystal structure.

https://www.gemsociety.org/article/jade-buying-guide/

I'm planning for a vacation & am supposed to be packing & I had to take out the B&L Gemlite I had put away.

I see your dark blue hetian under UV...so how does it compare to the previous one I posted as this current photo is of a jadeite???

It is hard to telll when blue is reflected form the UV light or when its a uv glow reaction.


----------



## camelotshadowjade

This is the untouched photo of the hetia blue glow under UV. It does not look that deep a blue in person but this is how the camera catches it..The funny thing is only part of it glows the blue...

I wish I could figure out these things but its not a reliable test but it can give one a direction.

Did you hear about the Chelsea filter? 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Your dark blue hetian just looks like its reflecting the uv light. Still part of my hetian is a beige yellow color under UV.


----------



## teagansmum

camelotshadowjade said:


> This is the untouched photo of the hetia blue glow under UV. It does not look that deep a blue in person but this is how the camera catches it..The funny thing is only part of it glows the blue...
> 
> I wish I could figure out these things but its not a reliable test but it can give one a direction.
> 
> Did you hear about the Chelsea filter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3987918
> 
> 
> Your dark blue hetian just looks like its reflecting the uv light. Still part of my hetian is a beige yellow color under UV.



Some yellows on jadeite do glow under uv light from my experience, but usually in specks. I honestly don't know what to say. I  didn't think hetian glowed under uv light. I wish I could be of more help.


----------



## camelotshadowjade

LunaDoo said:


> Camelot, re: glowing of your bangle-- AFAIK, nephrite is inert under both shortwave and longwave UV. What does it look like under 10x magnification? SG?


I had it under 15X & under a gemscope. I can't really see into it.  I can see a few of the brown inclusions which are sort of like a radiating pattern. There is alot of pitting on the surface too but I have that on the green portions of my green /white bangle but the white on that bangle is not as marked only the green portions.

I did read nephrite did not glow but that was only one article. Looks like its glowing compared to the rest & I can see a little mottled glow in other places faintly on it too but that big blue chunk just stands out.

I did use a dentist pick on the jade pendant. I guess I was bad ut I wanted to see if it glowed under the wax.


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Its from a trusted seller who says they got it from a very trustworthy source. They said they were not aware of ant treatment being done to nephrite.

There is a line bordering the blue region but I found some other light blue mottling



Darn can't find it now..





I had trouble getting it...I think I have bad jade kharma...


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Really would like to know what the glow is...there is a slight on the back too.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

camelotshadowjade said:


> Its from a trusted seller who says they got it from a very trustworthy source. They said they were not aware of ant treatment being done to nephrite.
> 
> There is a line bordering the blue region but I found some other light blue mottling
> View attachment 3988011
> 
> 
> Darn can't find it now..
> View attachment 3988012
> View attachment 3988013
> 
> 
> 
> I had trouble getting it...I think I have bad jade kharma...



I can see it much better in these pictures. It does look like it is fluorescing, clearly blue too. 

I UV’ed all my hetian and none of them glowed either. I have never seen that before. I wonder if any other Jadies hetian purchases glow? 

I’m so sorry you are having bad luck with your jade purchases. It’s a good thing you put the UV light on it, now you know it’s treated in some form or fashion.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

camelotshadowjade said:


> Its from a trusted seller who says they got it from a very trustworthy source. They said they were not aware of ant treatment being done to nephrite.
> 
> There is a line bordering the blue region but I found some other light blue mottling
> View attachment 3988011
> 
> 
> Darn can't find it now..
> View attachment 3988012
> View attachment 3988013
> 
> 
> 
> I had trouble getting it...I think I have bad jade kharma...



I brightened my screen so I could see better and the part that isn’t glowing blue, look like and orange brown glow. I don’t see that on any of my hetian bangles either. That is totally freaking me out. None of the pieces I have purchased from her have glowed, but I will definitely UV mine when it comes Monday.


----------



## camelotshadowjade

certificate comes up if you scan it but if you enter # in website it comes up error.
Translated into greenish white


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Cyanide Rose said:


> I brightened my screen so I could see better and the part that isn’t glowing blue, look like and orange brown glow. I don’t see that on any of my hetian bangles either. That is totally freaking me out. None of the pieces I have purchased from her have glowed, but I will definitely UV mine when it comes Monday.



I'm pretty sure yours was a different lab if you got the 56 x 19mm. Its on a red background. I think I posted it about a week ago when I was thinking about it....Then there was the one with the side that was cut close to the skin & had some brown...so guess that was natural...LOL
Got it translated...no SG or RI






Why is this one glowing blue???

I'm glad all yours are inert but true to form I have had the worst 2 years...Got hit by a car that ran over my foot which crippled me so I had to delay cancer surgery. Had cancer & chemo so  guess a little thing liek a glowing bangle should not bother me so much...

She said she'd refund me minus shipping so I have the but I just feel bad about everything though its not my fault..She guarantees her jade is natural & if I recall thats not just for 30 days...The bangle was from a very reliable source but that blue could be a problem.

Yeah the other part is a beigy color but it does not appear to be glowing it just looks that color & the bangle is a greenish white so not sure where the brownish color is coming from. It bothers me that there is such a distinct line of demarcation between the brown & blue as natural things don't frequently make straight lines & are more random. Figures I'd get the lucky one that slipped thru the cracks. I put a flashlight behind to illuminate it & the is not blue or brown like that inside so its some sort of reaction to the UV. I feel bad as I "insisted" I buy it...LOL Not my fault its glowing & trying to figure what natural thing could cause that. It does have a crystal structure & elements in the crystal structure can make the different jade colors but what could glow like that & mostly in that 1/3 area. Still if it was treated I would imagine it should glow all over it not just in one spot unless they suspended it on a string & dipped it partially but with would they do that for as its less labor intense to throw the whole thing in a tub of acid. I really don;t know what to think but I have no time for any homemade tests & I spent hours today with the camera & UV & trying to resrach & I am supposed to be packing as I leave the country Tuesday. I don't even have much time should I return it but that blue patch is one of the oddest things I;ve come across so maybe the nephrite./hetian people with uv lights can take a peek at there stash...

I never expected this...I love looking through all the jade bangles & picked one out & I get the strange one just my luck! Guess I should be more worried that the plane does not take a dive in the pacific...Gosh poor mom!

The other part really looks a tannish color but lightens up when you put the uv behind it...I'm not worried about the tan as it looks inert but the blue is disturbing.


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Wow...The Hope diamond glows red under UV! Some diamonds will glow blue/purple...hmmm don;t see  nay diamond in the bangle..wouldn;t that be nice to have a 20 carat in there!!! LOL

If the bangle is truly natural it would be a really exciting thing to know that blue element is in there glowing unless it radioactive...just my luck again! 

I like the one of a kind rare/ differents as I'll never have the Hope Diamond or maybe even ever see it!

https://insider.si.edu/2009/08/blue...erie-red-after-exposure-to-ultraviolet-light/


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Well, got more photos for tomorrow. The other portion is glowing a tannish dark mustard color while the other sections looks more light blue. Don't think its a treated pattern but this bangle is a real mystery!

No nice ring...more of a thunk...

Not going back to ebay for a while...Need a break but not a bangle.


----------



## IWHLVR

camelotshadowjade said:


> I'm pretty sure those brown spots are natural inclusions which probably would not be there is it was treated & how could they or why would they waste time treating only 1/3 of a bangle. I'm pretty sure its natural but I just find it very odd & am trying to know why as its sort of almost extraordinary...Fascinating that inner glow she really does have!!!!



I am not sure I am remembering this right but I think treated jade can still have brown but the grey would get bleached out?  So if you find black or grey inclusions that means it's not bleached but you can see brown and it may still have been?


----------



## NephriteGoddess

camelotshadowjade said:


> I had it under 15X & under a gemscope. I can't really see into it.  I can see a few of the brown inclusions which are sort of like a radiating pattern. There is alot of pitting on the surface too but I have that on the green portions of my green /white bangle but the white on that bangle is not as marked only the green portions.
> 
> I did read nephrite did not glow but that was only one article. Looks like its glowing compared to the rest & I can see a little mottled glow in other places faintly on it too but that big blue chunk just stands out.
> 
> I did use a dentist pick on the jade pendant. I guess I was bad ut I wanted to see if it glowed under the wax.



Good morning Camelotshadowjade! I am sorry this is happening! I hope I can offer some insight, but this is only from my knowledge and not rule of law 

Nephrite is inert under UV light, and shouldn't glow at all. It's notoriously difficult to dye, bleach, or impregnate due to its structure of tightly interlocking stone fibers (which is also the reason its tougher than jadeite). So as a result, nephrite is usually substituted rather than treated. My guess is that your piece might not be nephrite, but a treated agate, onyx, or a type of quartz. Stone treatment and substitution has been perfected over the years and can look pretty close to the real thing whether it has a certificate or not.

I know this is easier said than done, but try not to feel bad. This is all a part of the crazy maze of buying nephrite/jadeite. I'd say get in touch with the seller as soon as possible and return for a refund - but I wouldn't fuss with him/her about them knowing whether or not it's real. Speaking generally, most people selling stone jewelry these days are 3rd party sellers who have very little intimate knowledge of the pieces they're selling. Just try to find reputable sellers you can trust - that will remove some of the hair-pulling of this experience.

Trust me - I feel your pain. It's hard when you spend hard-earned money (and emotional investment) for an item and it isn't what it should be - but it does get better


----------



## NephriteGoddess

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi Uli! These are the lavender bangles I have [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3987148



Wow, these are lovely CyanideRose, lovely colors! I love that beautiful cuff!!


----------



## PJcherri

@camelotshadowjade : sorry you’ve been getting bad luck with this, hopefully it’s all up from here!



IWHLVR said:


> I am not sure I am remembering this right but I think treated jade can still have brown but the grey would get bleached out?  So if you find black or grey inclusions that means it's not bleached but you can see brown and it may still have been?



I think that can make sense for two reasons:
1. The different coloured impurities might mean different compounds and some would have better adhesion to the jade than others. I suspect acid treatment would attack at specific types of bonding over others.
2. Possibly brown staining might be residue of treating the black bits out.

I should dig around to see if there have been journals talking about elements in jade impurities to colouring.

I went to an antique and vintage show recently and did locate a few ‘jade’ pieces (sorry, no photos, it was crowded I barely got to squish myself between people just flag down shop owners to get me a closer look). I wasn’t expecting much but it was disheartening that any piece I checked was iffy (mostly in weight and look of some - some lavender jades that were bright purple).  There was a booth with lots of jade peices and at first I was really excited until I was handed a lavender jade bangle that was very very likely to be... glass (it had a horizontal streak of transparent window and no signs of granules anywhere and they were asking for $200). I even asked if they’ve been tested and they’ve replied “ya, ya, all tested” and I just had to walk away because it just didn’t sit right with me.

Again, I wasn’t expecting much of fine jewelry at a show like this but some of them were pushing precious gems I thought I’d give it a chance. Back to waiting for the actual gem show in town next month (I’d expect better results then!)


----------



## Purse Nut

Isn’t jade in the same gemstone family as emerald? 
What do emeralds do under UV light?
Has anyone UV tested emeralds?
I’m just curious with the questions raised with Camelot’s bangle.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

NephriteGoddess said:


> Wow, these are lovely CyanideRose, lovely colors! I love that beautiful cuff!!



Thank you so much NephriteGoddess [emoji4]


----------



## dingobeast

Purse Nut said:


> Isn’t jade in the same gemstone family as emerald?
> What do emeralds do under UV light?
> Has anyone UV tested emeralds?
> I’m just curious with the questions raised with Camelot’s bangle.



I think that they are different structurally, however the element that makes jade green, chromium, is the same one that makes jadeite green. I am curious also about that bangle, I wonder what is causing it. I have seen just reflected purple from UV on jade, and fluorescing blue-green on dyed jade and also natural diamonds.


----------



## dingobeast

Todays bangle, slightly translucent white with some scattered red mist. I haven't named any bangles, I might start trying to. Red Mist sounds a little violent, maybe Winter Sunset?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Purse Nut said:


> Isn’t jade in the same gemstone family as emerald?
> What do emeralds do under UV light?
> Has anyone UV tested emeralds?
> I’m just curious with the questions raised with Camelot’s bangle.



I think they do fluoresce a light pink if I remember, strong bright red fluorescence would indicate a synthetic stone.


----------



## udalrike

I like Red mist, Dingo!

Although in Germany "Mist" means "manure"...


----------



## dingobeast

udalrike said:


> I like Red mist, Dingo!
> 
> Although in Germany "Mist" means "manure"...



LOL!


----------



## udalrike

Wearing nephrite with jadeite


----------



## udalrike




----------



## dingobeast

So lovely, that nephrite is so silky looking, and the blue jadeite button is gorgeous.


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Dingo! Imagine a bangle from that blue jade....


----------



## dingobeast

udalrike said:


> Thank you, Dingo! Imagine a bangle from that blue jade....



I have never seen such a true blue in a large enough piece! It would be stunning


----------



## udalrike

And expensive as well! "Normal" people wouldn´t think that a blue bangle can be jade....


----------



## NephriteGoddess

udalrike said:


> Wearing nephrite with jadeite



Udalrike - were you able to remove your wonderful snake bangle? I thought I read sometime back where it was difficult to get off your wrist, but I know I've skipped several posts so I didn't know if there was an update. Also, how comfortable is it?


----------



## udalrike

Thank you for asking, Nephrite Goddess! I can´t remove it anymore. It is VERY comfortable but I have to be very careful too.


----------



## LunaDoo

NephriteGoddess said:


> Good morning Camelotshadowjade! I am sorry this is happening! I hope I can offer some insight, but this is only from my knowledge and not rule of law
> 
> Nephrite is inert under UV light, and shouldn't glow at all. It's notoriously difficult to dye, bleach, or impregnate due to its structure of tightly interlocking stone fibers (which is also the reason its tougher than jadeite). So as a result, nephrite is usually substituted rather than treated. My guess is that your piece might not be nephrite, but a treated agate, onyx, or a type of quartz. Stone treatment and substitution has been perfected over the years and can look pretty close to the real thing whether it has a certificate or not.
> 
> I know this is easier said than done, but try not to feel bad. This is all a part of the crazy maze of buying nephrite/jadeite. I'd say get in touch with the seller as soon as possible and return for a refund - but I wouldn't fuss with him/her about them knowing whether or not it's real. Speaking generally, most people selling stone jewelry these days are 3rd party sellers who have very little intimate knowledge of the pieces they're selling. Just try to find reputable sellers you can trust - that will remove some of the hair-pulling of this experience.
> 
> Trust me - I feel your pain. It's hard when you spend hard-earned money (and emotional investment) for an item and it isn't what it should be - but it does get better


You are correct, NG-- and just what I was thinking! We shouldn't focus on the "hetian" part, as this is only meant to be the geographical origin of this jade. It's supposed to be nephrite, and it should act like nephrite-- inert under both longwave and shortwave UV light. Should be able to see the typical "felted" type fibers under magnification, in good light. Also, most lookalikes will have a notably lower specific gravity than nephrite, which although not as dense as jadeite, is quite dense.


----------



## teagansmum

As a jadeite collector and only have a a small number of nephrite bangles, I'm learning so much here on nephrite. I  was just about to buy this bangle listed as nephrite, but let someone else buy it last minute as I didnt want to have it sent from England only to find out it was something else. Here's a photo. I  thought because of the brown, it would be safe. It reminded me of a chocolate dipped donut.


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Cyanide Rose said:


> I brightened my screen so I could see better and the part that isn’t glowing blue, look like and orange brown glow. I don’t see that on any of my hetian bangles either. That is totally freaking me out. None of the pieces I have purchased from her have glowed, but I will definitely UV mine when it comes Monday.



You are right...I was so focused ont he blue glow that the lesser brownish glow did not register but it was obvious in my last looksy at it before bed but does not seem to be so intense in photos
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 .

Really have to make a decision about this.


----------



## camelotshadowjade

teagansmum said:


> As a jadeite collector and only have a a small number of nephrite bangles, I'm learning so much here on nephrite. I  was just about to buy this bangle listed as nephrite, but let someone else buy it last minute as I didnt want to have it sent from England only to find out it was something else. Here's a photo. I  thought because of the brown, it would be safe. It reminded me of a chocolate dipped donut.



Yikes~~~~ Can't trust brown stains as they purposely bleach & then stain them to make them look more natural! Gosh that cream looks alot like my cream without the chocolate frosting! Its sort of amorphous inside...the rice water jelly look that I seem to fall for...

I do trust the seller & she says she trusts the source but she & the source could have had one slip through that was "not right".

It does not ring & my green white really does not either but that one is a stoneliner. Still my jadeite has a higher itch than this one is sort of a think thunk ring...lower tone

I can't see really any structures inside even with a bausch & lomb old Gemolite at middle setting which says 2 with a 15X eyepiece so guess that magnification is 30X ( also has 10X & 60X but thats too hi for a dense jade). My loupe is a 15X. Interesting about it not being dyed as she said that she has never known hetian/nephrite to be treated. Gosh I was thinking about a chocolate as a replacement or even trade...

Well it glows & that I am sure of...

I'm feeling I will have to return & hope seller understands as I do want to purchase inthe furture but it does seem there is something strange about this one & I should not be held at fault for it...I hope she will sell to me again but all of us on this forum have learned to do a few tests & we discuss our treasures as well as our heartbreaks.

I don't want to shed black light on the seller as I like her very much but we all can make mistakes...

Thanks Everyone!!!


----------



## camelotshadowjade

LunaDoo said:


> You are correct, NG-- and just what I was thinking! We shouldn't focus on the "hetian" part, as this is only meant to be the geographical origin of this jade. It's supposed to be nephrite, and it should act like nephrite-- inert under both longwave and shortwave UV light. Should be able to see the typical "felted" type fibers under magnification, in good light. Also, most lookalikes will have a notably lower specific gravity than nephrite, which although not as dense as jadeite, is quite dense.



Thanks..this is great info!

No time for a SG test & I'm not sure what it would tell me..I need to prepare for a 5 week vacation in Australia & this has set me back quite a bit already. I will probably scope it again at 15 & 30X & see if I can see fibers...


----------



## camelotshadowjade

NephriteGoddess said:


> Good morning Camelotshadowjade! I am sorry this is happening! I hope I can offer some insight, but this is only from my knowledge and not rule of law
> 
> Nephrite is inert under UV light, and shouldn't glow at all. It's notoriously difficult to dye, bleach, or impregnate due to its structure of tightly interlocking stone fibers (which is also the reason its tougher than jadeite). So as a result, nephrite is usually substituted rather than treated. My guess is that your piece might not be nephrite, but a treated agate, onyx, or a type of quartz. Stone treatment and substitution has been perfected over the years and can look pretty close to the real thing whether it has a certificate or not.
> 
> I know this is easier said than done, but try not to feel bad. This is all a part of the crazy maze of buying nephrite/jadeite. I'd say get in touch with the seller as soon as possible and return for a refund - but I wouldn't fuss with him/her about them knowing whether or not it's real. Speaking generally, most people selling stone jewelry these days are 3rd party sellers who have very little intimate knowledge of the pieces they're selling. Just try to find reputable sellers you can trust - that will remove some of the hair-pulling of this experience.
> 
> Trust me - I feel your pain. It's hard when you spend hard-earned money (and emotional investment) for an item and it isn't what it should be - but it does get better


Seller said she would take it back but it was from a very reliable source & she is sure its nephrite.
I'd have to lose shipping but thats not the end of the world. 

Thanks for the info on nephrite...Should it still have a good nice ring? Those with nephrite has said it does. This one does not have a good ring at all & the sound is a thunk & lower pitch than jadeite


----------



## camelotshadowjade

udalrike said:


> Thank you for asking, Nephrite Goddess! I can´t remove it anymore. It is VERY comfortable but I have to be very careful too.


That is scary not to be able to remove it.  I think I'll stay with 55mm so as if the measurements are off a mm it still will fit...I do like being able to easily slip it off but after wearing the 53.8mm the 55mm feels big!


----------



## NephriteGoddess

camelotshadowjade said:


> Seller said she would take it back but it was from a very reliable source & she is sure its nephrite.
> I'd have to lose shipping but thats not the end of the world.
> 
> Thanks for the info on nephrite...Should it still have a good nice ring? Those with nephrite has said it does. This one does not have a good ring at all & the sound is a thunk & lower pitch than jadeite



Hi Camelotshadowjade,
Your nephrite should always have a nice, clean chime. A "thunk" or "thud" is never a good sign. There should be no surface pitting. I like a high polish on my nephrite pieces, but overall, hetian nephrites historically polish up with a nice smooth satiny/pearly finish. It's good you can return your item and possibly get something else.

I'm glad you trust your seller - that's half the battle  but it's also a good practice to inspect and/or test your jade (as you've already done), because there's just so many imitations/treatments floating around out there. You're off to a great jade journey!

Have a safe trip, and enjoy!


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Well another least hour under the phase contrast scope...40X...can't get any crystal structure but lots of cracking pitting on surface some lines on loupe or hi mag but appears smooth to eye.

This is a line pattern on top of a brown inclusion which made it more visiable..



I could only get a few photos of a brown inclusion...

The bright white spots I think are reflections from some of the surface pitting. Looks like crater & meteor scars...oooh poor Luna!

Poor Luna she still looks like a moon...I will miss her but I may have to part with her...


----------



## camelotshadowjade

NephriteGoddess said:


> Hi Camelotshadowjade,
> Your nephrite should always have a nice, clean chime. A "thunk" or "thud" is never a good sign. There should be no surface pitting. I like a high polish on my nephrite pieces, but overall, hetian nephrites historically polish up with a nice smooth satiny/pearly finish. It's good you can return your item and possibly get something else.
> 
> I'm glad you trust your seller - that's half the battle  but it's also a good practice to inspect and/or test your jade (as you've already done), because there's just so many imitations/treatments floating around out there. You're off to a great jade journey!
> 
> Have a safe trip, and enjoy!


Arrgh this one is a dud (it was $75 but if natural should still chime so not sure why...

I don't have one yet that has a nice ring/chime...

Can you ask a seller to shine a UV light on it & give it a chime test?



Thanks...I better get packing!!!!!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> As a jadeite collector and only have a a small number of nephrite bangles, I'm learning so much here on nephrite. I  was just about to buy this bangle listed as nephrite, but let someone else buy it last minute as I didnt want to have it sent from England only to find out it was something else. Here's a photo. I  thought because of the brown, it would be safe. It reminded me of a chocolate dipped donut.



I love your comparison to a chocolate dipped donut [emoji507] [emoji39] but if you had doubts about it then it’s best that you didn’t get it. Lovely colour though and that chocolate dip - yum!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

camelotshadowjade said:


> Arrgh this one is a dud (it was $75 but if natural should still chime so not sure why...
> 
> I don't have one yet that has a nice ring/chime...
> 
> Can you ask a seller to shine a UV light on it & give it a chime test?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...I better get packing!!!!!!



I am sooo sorry [emoji52] I gotta tell you, I LOVE your spirit. Your attention to cracking the code of Luna is everything.  I know you don’t mind if I’m honest because I’ve never seen anyone more open to opinions as you camelot, but dear please return this bangle. You deserve a natural, untreated, real jade or nephrite bangle thats authenticity isn’t in question. You really do. I think it’s a pretty bangle too, but it’s not what you thought you were purchasing. Please return it and get something you don’t have to worry about. I know you trust the seller and she trust her source, but as you can see nothing is ever 100% certain, until it’s test as such. Unfortunately, this one hasn’t. Pack it up to return and get packing for you 5 week vacation [emoji5] That preparation now needs your attention, right?


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Cyanide Rose said:


> I am sooo sorry [emoji52] I gotta tell you, I LOVE your spirit. Your attention to cracking the code of Luna is everything.  I know you don’t mind if I’m honest because I’ve never seen anyone more open to opinions as you camelot, but dear please return this bangle. You deserve a natural, untreated, real jade or nephrite bangle thats authenticity isn’t in question. You really do. I think it’s a pretty bangle too, but it’s not what you thought you were purchasing. Please return it and get something you don’t have to worry about. I know you trust the seller and she trust her source, but as you can see nothing is ever 100% certain, until it’s test as such. Unfortunately, this one hasn’t. Pack it up to return and get packing for you 5 week vacation [emoji5] That preparation now needs your attention, right?



I feel bad about it but that uv is really concerning & I will never know. I guess it was really not meant to be mine. 

I really do need to pack & settle things as blast off is Tuesday.

Suppose I should start the ebay return as I have to have it in the mail Mon/ latest tuesday.

OOOhhhhh Luna is all packed up so can't look at her anymore...

I was so happy when she assured me Luna was natural...

She wrote me this...I feel worse about returning Luna but she does not seem to add up to natural nephrite....

You are very welcome. I really really want you to like it. I am trying my best to help people like us to own beautiful jade pieces. Don’t worry. I guarantee it all natural. Since it fits you so well and so pretty in your hand. I hope it will be your companion and bring you good luck and I really love the name Luna!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

camelotshadowjade said:


> I feel bad about it but that uv is really concerning & I will never know. I guess it was really not meant to be mine.
> 
> I really do need to pack & settle things as blast off is Tuesday.
> 
> Suppose I should start the ebay return as I have to have it in the mail Mon/ latest tuesday.
> 
> OOOhhhhh



I’m sorry Camelot, but I really do think it’s for the best.


----------



## Purse Nut

Camelot I agree with CR about returning it. You will remove a source of doubt and doubt can keep eating away at a person. 
Can’t put a price on peace of mind. 
You will find another bangle that will tug your heart like this one has. You’ll be the happier for it. 
Hope your trip is fun and safe journey to you!


----------



## camelotshadowjade

http://www.asianart.com/phpforum/index.php?method=detailAll&Id=25971#84577

Interesting!

Still peeking at certifs...
Hetians well these are not having A or many are not including specfic gravity or RI
I have seen 2 of these hetians call the absorption spectrum "Not charcteristic"

What does that mean??? Its different than a usual nephrite???
I know there could be differences in translations but not characteristic means different or not in keeping with the standard???

Did you see mutton fat has to be over 3 SG. Most of these are in the 2.95 range...

https://www.jstage.jst.go.jp/article/jmps/111/5/111_151103/_pdf


----------



## Purse Nut

dingobeast said:


> Todays bangle, slightly translucent white with some scattered red mist. I haven't named any bangles, I might start trying to. Red Mist sounds a little violent, maybe Winter Sunset?
> View attachment 3988482
> View attachment 3988483
> View attachment 3988484



What a beauty you have there dingobeast. 
I like red mist too. 
May I suggest rouge mist? Isn’t rouge the French word for red? What’s the French word for mist?
Or how about sunset mist?


----------



## camelotshadowjade

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tremolite

https://www.jstage.jst.go.jp/article/jmps/111/5/111_151103/_pdf

http://www.galleries.com/minerals/property/fluotabl.htm

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c.../s11430-015-0231-8+&cd=18&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us

https://www.researchgate.net/public..._for_the_genesis_of_a_magnesian_skarn_deposit


----------



## Junkenpo

I agree with Cyanide Rose.... mind clean is just as important as having an untreated stone.  I have returned and sold bangles I was less than happy about.  The first, I was still new enough to jade that I just wasn't sure and then I wasn't happy with the overall polish.  I returned it.    The second, I was sure was grade A, and I wanted to love it... but it just never grew on me.  I sold it.  
Best to have bangles or a collection that make you truly happy.


----------



## camelotshadowjade

http://www.fomsnj.org/mineral.aspx?minid=438&minName=Tremolite

page 20

TREMOLITE - fl. moderate pale blue SW; weak cream LW. Tremolite is a mineral of the limestone, found in gray, white, and pale green prismatic crystals with a flattened, diamond-shaped cross section. The form is usually enough to distinguish Tremolite from edenite and diopside

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3841744/

Will have to look in quality of uv lights too...I guess most of us have the uv led long wave approx 400 nm...

I want to be sure about this as this is important that we do the tests right & use suitable equipment as I know there are limitations...


----------



## camelotshadowjade

https://www.gemsociety.org/article/nephrite-jewelry-and-gemstone-information/

Due to its dense structure, nephrites seldom receive dye treatments. However, they may still receive impregnations, bleaching, and heat treatments to improve color.

Found a sister thread with photos! WOW...greater appreciation...
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/jade-and-jadeite-photos-only-no-chat.855984/page-7


----------



## Junkenpo

camelotshadowjade said:


> Found a sister thread with photos! WOW...greater appreciation...



It's great that all the informational & research stuff about it getting posted again. It's been awhile since we've had links going out like this. There has been a ton of great discussion in the older threads and reference threads.  Sadly, some of the photo links are broken as various photohost sites go out of business or change their business model.  We've added posters along the way, and there are always new members and the lurkers, too (hi folks!).   I know I learned a ton from posters like jadeite, storm spirit, and clairejune, and I have lots of appreciation for the regular folk and OG pf'rs still posting.  

I have most of the sister threads linked in my signature, but for those on mobile here's the link to them

Each link starts at the beginning of the thread, our current thread is the 4th incarnation of the Jade thread. 

Jade thread 1
Jade thread 2 
Jade thread 3 

Jade & jadeite reference (photos, no chat)
Stone of Heaven (modeling photos)
Jade Sellers
Traveling Bangle
Semi-Precious Stones


----------



## udalrike

I am sorry for you, Camelot. But you will find another beauty soon!


----------



## udalrike

Dingo, if you want a french name, what about " Brume rouge"?


----------



## Silver Mom

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3988508


Uli, your blue round jadeite donut matches my blue bangle.  I was looking for a blue donut to match my blue bangle for so long and couldn't find one so I finally settled for a bluish green one.  You are lucky to have that beautiful blue piece.


----------



## udalrike

It is from Enijew, Silvermom! Maybe you can find a similar one there.


----------



## udalrike

Is your blue bangle from Allan, Silvermom? Can you show it again, please?


----------



## Silver Mom

udalrike said:


> Is your blue bangle from Allan, Silvermom? Can you show it again, please?


No Uli, it is jadeite from Alice.  I will try to find it in my pictures.  It might take awhile because I have a million pictures.  LOL.  Your blue donut is to die for.


----------



## Silver Mom

FOUND IT!  LOL        Alice certified it for me by the GIA.


----------



## Silver Mom

It looks much the same color as your donut.  Do you think so too?


----------



## udalrike

WONDERFUL blue bangle!!!


----------



## udalrike

C Rose, pmed you!


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Luna is all packed & ready to ship out today...

I feel bad!  I really don't know what the blue glow is it could be some mineral in that section.
I might have just kept her if she was at least 54mm but she came in under 54mm & Luna was hard to take off & I got a bruise. So with her uncertain nature & her less than 54mm I had to let her go...

Well almost 5AM here & I have not been to bed yet so I need least some sleep as I still have alot to do. I did use alot of time with the bangle but I was trying to detach myself from it...

Thanks everyone for the help & advice...


----------



## udalrike

Pretty pendant:


----------



## udalrike

Or this


----------



## udalrike

Nice colour


----------



## camelotshadowjade

wow!!!!

All pretty..esp.love 2nd & 3rd


----------



## IWHLVR

Morning dears!  I am enjoying all the lovely pics!  My computer should be back tomorrow but won't set it up until Monday -- putting on a huge potluck out of town Saturday, AA swim championships for one kid and pinewood derby for the others, GS cookie booths and meetings this week is keeping me hopping!  
SO sorry your Luna has to go back Camelot but it really is for the best.  I have bought in China, and I bought from only-jade.  Everything from him so far has checked out.  I bought off the lady on etsy but it wasn't jadeite so it had to go back.  Heartsick over it but really the best decision!  Your bangle will come to you!
LOVING all the nephrite . . . I'm considering a black square bangle from 3jade but it's so cheap and I'm worried it won't be as shiny as my round one and I'll be disappointed . . . https://www.3jade.com/54mm-64mm-natural-black-nephrite-jade-d-shape-bangle-bracelet/ 
Also only-jade sent me emails with pendents,bracelets and earrings that he found another seller selling and he will pick up . . . beautiful but pricy imo because they're set in gold and have good color and translucence . . . if you would like to see pics I can post. There's a pair of black earrings that sort of matches that lovely black bracelet Junkenpro has . . . I've seen but can't find the pic now.


----------



## dingobeast

Purse Nut said:


> What a beauty you have there dingobeast.
> I like red mist too.
> May I suggest rouge mist? Isn’t rouge the French word for red? What’s the French word for mist?
> Or how about sunset mist?



Hi, Purse Nut-that is a good idea as well. I like Sunset Mist-she is named!


----------



## Purse Nut

dingobeast said:


> Hi, Purse Nut-that is a good idea as well. I like Sunset Mist-she is named!



Awesome dingobeast! I’m glad I could help.


----------



## dingobeast

Silver Mom said:


> FOUND IT!  LOL        Alice certified it for me by the GIA.
> View attachment 3989320



Wow!


----------



## camelotshadowjade

https://www.gia.edu/gems-gemology/summer-2013-adamo-nephrite-italy
All inert to UV short & long..

Italian nephrite...holy pasta!!!

Well we have a mountain on the farm & huge rocks...I might be doing some digging around...Shhh you don;t own mineral rights in Australia!!!







Well better get off this jade thing for a while...Need to pick up RX & mail Luna...


----------



## camelotshadowjade

dingobeast said:


> Wow!



Alice gets GIA certs? Guess its worth it on an expensive bangle & GIA is the best & they really are not that expensive but least in $100 range & Mkay does it too $80 to $100 which is fine as long as you did n0t pay $75 for a bangle but then its peace of mind no acid will impregnate your skin...


----------



## Silver Mom

camelotshadowjade said:


> Alice gets GIA certs? Guess its worth it on an expensive bangle & GIA is the best & they really are not that expensive but least in $100 range & Mkay does it too $80 to $100 which is fine as long as you did n0t pay $75 for a bangle but then its peace of mind no acid will impregnate your skin...


camel, the Alice I purchase my jades from might not be the Alice you are thinking of.  What is the name of the company your Alice is from?  I believe you folks were talking about Mats-Alice or something.  If you were thinking this is the Alice.  I buy from another Alice.  LOL


----------



## camelotshadowjade

IWHLVR said:


> Morning dears!  I am enjoying all the lovely pics!  My computer should be back tomorrow but won't set it up until Monday -- putting on a huge potluck out of town Saturday, AA swim championships for one kid and pinewood derby for the others, GS cookie booths and meetings this week is keeping me hopping!
> SO sorry your Luna has to go back Camelot but it really is for the best.  I have bought in China, and I bought from only-jade.  Everything from him so far has checked out.  I bought off the lady on etsy but it wasn't jadeite so it had to go back.  Heartsick over it but really the best decision!  Your bangle will come to you!
> LOVING all the nephrite . . . I'm considering a black square bangle from 3jade but it's so cheap and I'm worried it won't be as shiny as my round one and I'll be disappointed . . . https://www.3jade.com/54mm-64mm-natural-black-nephrite-jade-d-shape-bangle-bracelet/
> Also only-jade sent me emails with pendents,bracelets and earrings that he found another seller selling and he will pick up . . . beautiful but pricy imo because they're set in gold and have good color and translucence . . . if you would like to see pics I can post. There's a pair of black earrings that sort of matches that lovely black bracelet Junkenpro has . . . I've seen but can't find the pic now.



Wow...good thing the stocky 55.5 princess was sold out for $40...like this bangle & it would be 56mm but even 55mm is a bit big but I need it if I want to easily take it off wo lotion.

Like the square but it seems a bit narrow...They all are around 45g...light esp in larger sizes.
 Black is definitely on my list!


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Silver Mom said:


> camel, the Alice I purchase my jades from might not be the Alice you are thinking of.  What is the name of the company your Alice is from?


Guess there are more than one Alice in the jade world...LOL...The Alice I am familar with is on Ebay...mats...Alice...She is a member here & stops by sometimes...


----------



## LunaDoo

camelotshadowjade said:


> Guess there are more than one Alice in the jade world...LOL...The Alice I am familar with is on Ebay...mats...Alice...She is a member here & stops by sometimes...


Yup, Silver Mom's Alice is a high-end jeweler in Hawaii, I believe. Such gorgeous jade!


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Luna was just given to the maiilman ...no turning back now...Bye!


----------



## Purse Nut

Hang in there Camelot! Your jade will come to you!
Silvermom that blue bangle is to-die-for gorgeous. 
I would love to have blue jade someday.


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Purse Nut said:


> Hang in there Camelot! Your jade will come to you!
> Silvermom that blue bangle is to-die-for gorgeous.
> I would love to have blue jade 1 someday.


Drool worthy blues & lavenders/ Love the blue but thats not so much my color as purple with my skintone...


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Unfortunately I’m wide awake but on a more positive note, I’m wearing one of my favorite bangles. I [emoji173]️ brown and white hetian bangles. Here is today’s bangle. I hope these don’t come out too big. Hopefully I fall asleep soon [emoji5]


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Cyanide Rose said:


> Unfortunately I’m wide awake but on a more positive note, I’m wearing one of my favorite bangles. I [emoji173]️ brown and white hetian bangles. Here is today’s bangle. I hope these don’t come out too big. Hopefully I fall asleep soon [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3990447
> View attachment 3990448
> View attachment 3990449
> View attachment 3990450


Wow...tight fit! They call that brown sugar! It comes from impurities so it is only on the outer rind of the stone.

I was thinking of getting a similar bangle in that color but my jade kharma has not been good so I'll wait til I return from Australia...Least I got Erik to wear on my arm!!!

Boarding pass printed bags almost stuffed...LOL Got alot more to do tomorrow but guess I should get some sleep..

Night...oooh I do miss Luna...I always will but she was not to be & supposed never was to be but at least I got to see her for a short while!!!.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Unfortunately I’m wide awake but on a more positive note, I’m wearing one of my favorite bangles. I [emoji173]️ brown and white hetian bangles. Here is today’s bangle. I hope these don’t come out too big. Hopefully I fall asleep soon [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3990447
> View attachment 3990448
> View attachment 3990449
> View attachment 3990450



I love this colour combination as well and it does look like a very snug fit on you. Hope you managed to get some rest - I just woke up and could use a couple more hours in bed. [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

camelotshadowjade said:


> Wow...tight fit! They call that brown sugar! It comes from impurities so it is only on the outer rind of the stone.
> 
> I was thinking of getting a similar bangle in that color but my jade kharma has not been good so I'll wait til I return from Australia...Least I got Erik to wear on my arm!!!
> 
> Boarding pass printed bags almost stuffed...LOL Got alot more to do tomorrow but guess I should get some sleep..
> 
> Night...oooh I do miss Luna...I always will but she was not to be & supposed never was to be but at least I got to see her for a short while!!!.





2boys_jademommy said:


> I love this colour combination as well and it does look like a very snug fit on you. Hope you managed to get some rest - I just woke up and could use a couple more hours in bed. [emoji5]



Nope, plenty of room. Easy on and off [emoji4]

Yes! Thank you, I did finally catch some zzzzzz [emoji16]


----------



## dingobeast

Hi, jade folks-I am looking for some inspiration. I have a pair of sweet carved disks that I want to make into earrings. If anyone has any earrings like that, can you share images? I am trying to figure out if I want them to be bezel set or not.


----------



## dingobeast

Disks in question.


----------



## Junkenpo

dingobeast said:


> Disks in question.



Oh wow!  I love those!  They are gorgeous. I will be no help with jewelry design, but I adore the color and carving on those.  How big are they?


----------



## dingobeast

Junkenpo said:


> Oh wow!  I love those!  They are gorgeous. I will be no help with jewelry design, but I adore the color and carving on those.  How big are they?



Thank you, Junkenpo! They are exactly one inch around. I am trying to find a local jeweler that has jadeite expertise.


----------



## PJcherri

@dingobeast : lovely discs! I would probably suggest something on the simpler side for them so you can really feature those lovely carvings!

Ah I pulled the trigger again (but I recently hit a milestone so I wanted to treat myself a bit). I bought jadeite bangle from UJ that's thin but chunky pattern and it looks like it will be a lot of fun to look at - will share the photos when I get it on hand! I'm still hesitant to get a "just right" fit bangle, perhaps it's something down the road but it's something I'd love to have one day (I already take finger/wrist jewelry off for work half of the time already). But until then, back to mail waiting...


----------



## dingobeast

PJcherri said:


> @dingobeast : lovely discs! I would probably suggest something on the simpler side for them so you can really feature those lovely carvings!
> 
> Ah I pulled the trigger again (but I recently hit a milestone so I wanted to treat myself a bit). I bought jadeite bangle from UJ that's thin but chunky pattern and it looks like it will be a lot of fun to look at - will share the photos when I get it on hand! I'm still hesitant to get a "just right" fit bangle, perhaps it's something down the road but it's something I'd love to have one day (I already take finger/wrist jewelry off for work half of the time already). But until then, back to mail waiting...


I think so too. I am also waiting for something gorgeous from Singapore!


----------



## Purse Nut

Cyanide Rose said:


> I use my iPhone [emoji4] Here are pictures of your new beauty Purse Nut [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3986960
> View attachment 3986966



She’s out for delivery today!!
Anticipation is making me crazy lol
CR your 2 tone nephrite is a beauty. Love the brown color.


----------



## Purse Nut

Left wrist today.


----------



## dingobeast

Purse Nut said:


> She’s out for delivery today!!
> Anticipation is making me crazy lol
> CR your 2 tone nephrite is a beauty. Love the brown color.




Yes! It is very fun anticipation. Mine is sitting in customs


----------



## dingobeast

Purse Nut said:


> Left wrist today.



What a gorgeous combo! So many lovely textures!


----------



## IWHLVR

Cyanide Rose said:


> Unfortunately I’m wide awake but on a more positive note, I’m wearing one of my favorite bangles. I [emoji173]️ brown and white hetian bangles. Here is today’s bangle. I hope these don’t come out too big. Hopefully I fall asleep soon [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3990447
> View attachment 3990448
> View attachment 3990449
> View attachment 3990450


ooooh -- reminds me of coffee and cream!  I love it too!


----------



## IWHLVR

dingobeast said:


> Disks in question.


LOVE these!  I would be tempted to thread a thin chain through the top, or a ring, to keep the focus on the jade!  Fabulous!  Let us see what you end up with!


----------



## dingobeast

IWHLVR said:


> LOVE these!  I would be tempted to thread a thin chain through the top, or a ring, to keep the focus on the jade!  Fabulous!  Let us see what you end up with!



Thank you, IWHLVR! I am doing a simple gold setting with a very secure back.


----------



## Purse Nut

dingobeast said:


> What a gorgeous combo! So many lovely textures!



Thanks dingobeast. My more earthy colors.


----------



## camelotshadowjade

dingobeast said:


> Disks in question.



Insert a simple gold ring & suspend from a chain with another small gold ring attached to a earring wire..also can be detachable...


----------



## Purse Nut

Went home on my lunch break to pick up my package. 
Here she is in my hand in my office. I’ll post a pic in the sunshine later.


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Purse Nut said:


> Went home on my lunch break to pick up my package.
> Here she is in my hand in my office. I’ll post a pic in the sunshine later.


Need an arm shot....I was very interested in her...so glad she went to a good home!


----------



## dingobeast

Purse Nut said:


> Went home on my lunch break to pick up my package.
> Here she is in my hand in my office. I’ll post a pic in the sunshine later.



Very delicate color!


----------



## Silver Mom

Purse Nut said:


> Went home on my lunch break to pick up my package.
> Here she is in my hand in my office. I’ll post a pic in the sunshine later.


So Yummy and creamy looking.


----------



## Purse Nut

^ She has a satin finish on the outside and sides. Super shiny on inside. Alice says it’s what is popular in China. The high polish has gone out of fashion. 
It should get creamier the more I where it.


----------



## Purse Nut

I’m excited to see the new beauties coming. 
Camelot I’ll get a shot in sunshine this afternoon on my break.


----------



## Purse Nut

Here’s another indoor pic next to Wistful that was on my right wrist this morning.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Purse Nut said:


> Went home on my lunch break to pick up my package.
> Here she is in my hand in my office. I’ll post a pic in the sunshine later.



Purse Nut you must be overjoyed with this one Its very buttery looking. Love it - the chunkiness, the colour the glow. [emoji7]


----------



## Purse Nut

^ 2boys yes I’m really happy with this one. 1st chunky bangle and first celadon/ white nephrite. I’m liking the creamy finish too.


----------



## Purse Nut

Here’s the outside pics


----------



## Purse Nut

Yikes! I’m so pale from being indoors all winter. Need more sun!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Purse Nut said:


> She’s out for delivery today!!
> Anticipation is making me crazy lol
> CR your 2 tone nephrite is a beauty. Love the brown color.





Purse Nut said:


> Left wrist today.



Thanks Purse Nut! Can’t wait to see her [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

IWHLVR said:


> ooooh -- reminds me of coffee and cream!  I love it too!





Purse Nut said:


> Went home on my lunch break to pick up my package.
> Here she is in my hand in my office. I’ll post a pic in the sunshine later.



Thanks IWHLVR [emoji6]

It’s gorgeous Purse Nut [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Purse Nut said:


> Here’s the outside pics



[emoji173]️ this! It looks perfect on you! Congratulations!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Purse Nut said:


> Here’s the outside pics



Beautiful! In the sun your bangle appears slightly greener. [emoji7]


----------



## Purse Nut

Thanks ladies. The way color changes in different lighting makes jade so interesting. Like a chameleon almost. 
In person it’s such a pale celadon but the sun did make it look greener. It has a slightly darker narrow streak in one area but the rest of the color is pretty even. 
I actually have another bangle coming that I couldn’t let get away. Not nephrite though. I shouldn’t have, but I had to!


----------



## Junkenpo

PUrsenut:  it looks like a delicious slice of melon!  Love that shape....


----------



## Dan-Thanh

Hi everybody, I'm a newbie but not new, I have been following this Jade thread for so long. It took me two years to read every single post from thread 1, and I finally catch up as at now. Lol. I thought I would have to say hello to everyone and thanks everyone for all I have learnt from this thread. It educated me a lot on my jade collecting journey. Much appreciated! Big hug to all jade sisters .

Ps: Sorry for any mistakes in my English, I only have been using it for 7 years.


----------



## udalrike

Great bangle, Pursenut!


----------



## udalrike

Hi, Dan-Thanh! You are from Asia, I suppose?


----------



## udalrike

Dingo, I LOVE your donuts!


----------



## udalrike

C Rose, your bangle is fantastic.

Wearing my Wyoming jade earrings from Allan today:


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike




----------



## IWHLVR

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3992150


They are awesome and so funky cool!  Are they heavy?  I've been eyeing a pair of jade earrings but worry they'll stretch my holes or give me headaches . . .


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, IWHLVR! No, they are not heavy. I have only one jade item that is a bit too heavy. This one:


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

Jade earrings from Allan , IWHLVR?


----------



## udalrike

By the way this is the old bowl I use as background for my jades...


----------



## udalrike




----------



## Cyanide Rose

Hi Jadies! Just sharing today’s bangle, have a great day Jadies [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Dan-Thanh said:


> Hi everybody, I'm a newbie but not new, I have been following this Jade thread for so long. It took me two years to read every single post from thread 1, and I finally catch up as at now. Lol. I thought I would have to say hello to everyone and thanks everyone for all I have learnt from this thread. It educated me a lot on my jade collecting journey. Much appreciated! Big hug to all jade sisters .
> 
> Ps: Sorry for any mistakes in my English, I only have been using it for 7 years.



Welcome Dan-Thanh! Your avatar bangle is very pretty [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

dingobeast said:


> Disks in question.



Hi dingo, it’s been crazy busy, but I finally found a picture of my suggestion for your disc. I really the first one picture because of the way the disc sets while wearing them. The second is a pretty dangle style, but I wouldn’t suggest this if the disc are heavy [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

dingobeast said:


> Disks in question.



I think the dangle earrings are too long but it’s the example I  found in a pinch.


----------



## dingobeast

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi dingo, it’s been crazy busy, but I finally found a picture of my suggestion for your disc. I really the first one picture because of the way the disc sets while wearing them. The second is a pretty dangle style, but I wouldn’t suggest this if the disc are heavy [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3992438
> View attachment 399243


----------



## dingobeast

My message vanished! Thank you, CR, I like those a lot!


----------



## dingobeast

The Spring Fairy!


----------



## udalrike

Such a marvellous bangle, Dingo! I bet you LOVE it! Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## Purse Nut

Uli & Junkenpo thanks for your compliments. 
You both have such beautiful pieces too!


----------



## Purse Nut

Cyanide Rose what is shipping status of your bangle? Has it cleared customs yet?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Purse Nut said:


> Cyanide Rose what is shipping status of your bangle? Has it cleared customs yet?



Hi Purse Nut [emoji4] I guess it’s best to just say that my most recent buying experience, wasn’t a positive one.


----------



## Dan-Thanh

udalrike said:


> Hi, Dan-Thanh! You are from Asia, I suppose?



Yes, I'm from Vietnam but now living in Australia .



Cyanide Rose said:


> Welcome Dan-Thanh! Your avatar bangle is very pretty [emoji5]



Thanks for your compliment. It's my favourite bangle. My DH always says I should sell all other bangles but keep this purple. Lol, he dislikes all sort of "Chinese jade" colour and doesn't understand "why women pay ridiculous amount of money for a piece of rock hanging on their arms" Well at least I got his approval for this purple bangle.


----------



## udalrike

Your bangle is soooo beautiful, Dan-Thanh! Could you post some others too?


----------



## Dan-Thanh

dingobeast said:


> The Spring Fairy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3992529



Congrats dingobeast! Great choice, it's a beautiful bangle. I love yellow and green bangles. I have been drooling on those from UJ since she just listed.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Dan-Thanh said:


> Yes, I'm from Vietnam but now living in Australia .
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your compliment. It's my favourite bangle. My DH always says I should sell all other bangles but keep this purple. Lol, he dislikes all sort of "Chinese jade" colour and doesn't understand "why women pay ridiculous amount of money for a piece of rock hanging on their arms" Well at least I got his approval for this purple bangle.
> View attachment 3992682



Its amazing! I can definitely see why it’s your favorite [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

dingobeast said:


> The Spring Fairy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3992529



[emoji173]️ this! Now you have soooo much to look at [emoji4] stare at LOL


----------



## Dan-Thanh

Family shot.
The middle dark green is Nephrite from Allan but I cracked it . Above it is white Siberian nephrite from Allan also.
One of the bangle is from a lovely jade sister in this thread.


----------



## dingobeast

udalrike said:


> Such a marvellous bangle, Dingo! I bet you LOVE it! Congrats!!!!!!!!



Thank you, Uli!


----------



## dingobeast

Dan-Thanh said:


> View attachment 3992774
> 
> Family shot.
> The middle dark green is Nephrite from Allan but I cracked it . Above it is white Siberian nephrite from Allan also.
> One of the bangle is from a lovely jade sister in this thread.



Those are all really gorgeous bangles, Dan-Thanh! But that lavender is to die for.


----------



## dingobeast

Cyanide Rose said:


> [emoji173]️ this! Now you have soooo much to look at [emoji4] stare at LOL



I do keep staring at it, I am a walking hazard.


----------



## dingobeast

Dan-Thanh said:


> Congrats dingobeast! Great choice, it's a beautiful bangle. I love yellow and green bangles. I have been drooling on those from UJ since she just listed.



Thank you, Dan-Thanh! All of the sisters of this bangle are gorgeous, this was the homeliest sister


----------



## IWHLVR

dingobeast said:


> The Spring Fairy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3992529


EEE, THAT IS FANTASTIC!!


----------



## dingobeast

IWHLVR said:


> EEE, THAT IS FANTASTIC!!



Thank you, IWHLVR! I am madly in love. My other bangles are feeling neglected.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Dan-Thanh said:


> Yes, I'm from Vietnam but now living in Australia .
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your compliment. It's my favourite bangle. My DH always says I should sell all other bangles but keep this purple. Lol, he dislikes all sort of "Chinese jade" colour and doesn't understand "why women pay ridiculous amount of money for a piece of rock hanging on their arms" Well at least I got his approval for this purple bangle.
> View attachment 3992682



Your hubby has great taste lol! I can see why he approves [emoji3] This is breathtaking! I love the intense violet.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

dingobeast said:


> The Spring Fairy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3992529



Woohoo you bangle is here and it’s beautiful!! So much going on with the luscious honey yellow and the dancing green flecks This is an energetic, full of personality bangle [emoji7]


----------



## PJcherri

@dingobeast : Your spring fairy is so vibrant! Congrats!

@Dan-Thanh : Welcome! And what a lovely collection you have with a variety of colours going on. I do have to agree; I'm most swoon by your lavender piece!


----------



## dingobeast

PJcherri said:


> @dingobeast : Your spring fairy is so vibrant! Congrats!
> 
> @Dan-Thanh : Welcome! And what a lovely collection you have with a variety of colours going on. I do have to agree; I'm most swoon by your lavender piece!




Thank you, PJcherri!


----------



## dingobeast

2boys_jademommy said:


> Woohoo you bangle is here and it’s beautiful!! So much going on with the luscious honey yellow and the dancing green flecks This is an energetic, full of personality bangle [emoji7]



Thank you, 2boys-jademommy!


----------



## Dan-Thanh

Thanks everyone. I was lucky to get that lavender bangle at a really good price. It was almost fight to get it, decision made in one second. Lol


----------



## Purse Nut

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi Jadies! Just sharing today’s bangle, have a great day Jadies [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3992418
> View attachment 3992419
> View attachment 3992420
> View attachment 3992421



CR I love this one. The neutral colors are so versatile.


----------



## Purse Nut

Dingobeast your Spring Fairy is beautiful! The green and yellow together is soooo pretty. The yellow burst looks like sunshine caught inside your jade.


----------



## Dan-Thanh

dingobeast said:


> Thank you, IWHLVR! I am madly in love. My other bangles are feeling neglected.



You would probably never take it off. Looking at yours almost nakes me want to get my dream honey green bangle. I have been madly putting it on the first wish list for christmas, valentine and birthday but has no response yet, lol. Will need couple years to pay off. Keep dreaming.....


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Dan-Thanh said:


> View attachment 3992774
> 
> Family shot.
> The middle dark green is Nephrite from Allan but I cracked it . Above it is white Siberian nephrite from Allan also.
> One of the bangle is from a lovely jade sister in this thread.



You have a truly beautiful and varied collection. Dan Thanh! So envious [emoji6][emoji4]


----------



## Purse Nut

Dan-Thanh said:


> You would probably never take it off. Looking at yours almost nakes me want to get my dream honey green bangle. I have been madly putting it on the first wish list for christmas, valentine and birthday but has no response yet, lol. Will need couple years to pay off. Keep dreaming.....
> View attachment 3993071



OMG this took my breath away! So gorgeous!
You have such a fine collection going too. [emoji106]
And welcome to the Jade Thread!


----------



## dingobeast

Purse Nut said:


> Dingobeast your Spring Fairy is beautiful! The green and yellow together is soooo pretty. The yellow burst looks like sunshine caught inside your jade.



Thank you, Purse Nut!


----------



## Purse Nut

Bat lovers take a peek at this pendent. 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/391796786511


----------



## IWHLVR

Evening my lovelies!  Just offering a laugh at my expense for you all . . . 
I broke my black light and so ordered a new, bigger one, off Amazon, which came today.  (still waiting on the filter)  I happily took it back to look at my bangles.  GAH -- they're purple!  ACK!  I was panicking.  How much money have I thrown away since obviously my old light was faulty because they were all showing purple!  Not glowing, mind you, but purple . . . 
Yeah.  Helps if you take them out of the box.  Purple is now gone.  BUT WAIT -- that one has an inch spot that's glowing!  GAH! 
Yeah.  Sticker on the inside that hadn't been removed and was lighting the bangle up like a glow worm. 
I'm going to eat dinner and go to bed now.


----------



## Purse Nut

[emoji23]LOL IWHLVR!!!
That’s too funny. It’s just one the live n learn moments you’re going to laugh about later. But thank goodness they all tested good under your new light! WHEW right?
Sleep well!


----------



## teagansmum

IWHLVR said:


> Evening my lovelies!  Just offering a laugh at my expense for you all . . .
> I broke my black light and so ordered a new, bigger one, off Amazon, which came today.  (still waiting on the filter)  I happily took it back to look at my bangles.  GAH -- they're purple!  ACK!  I was panicking.  How much money have I thrown away since obviously my old light was faulty because they were all showing purple!  Not glowing, mind you, but purple . . .
> Yeah.  Helps if you take them out of the box.  Purple is now gone.  BUT WAIT -- that one has an inch spot that's glowing!  GAH!
> Yeah.  Sticker on the inside that hadn't been removed and was lighting the bangle up like a glow worm.
> I'm going to eat dinner and go to bed now.


Been there, done that!! lol!


----------



## dingobeast

Purse Nut said:


> Bat lovers take a peek at this pendent.
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/391796786511



So cute! Gojade has nice stuff.


----------



## dingobeast

IWHLVR said:


> Evening my lovelies!  Just offering a laugh at my expense for you all . . .
> I broke my black light and so ordered a new, bigger one, off Amazon, which came today.  (still waiting on the filter)  I happily took it back to look at my bangles.  GAH -- they're purple!  ACK!  I was panicking.  How much money have I thrown away since obviously my old light was faulty because they were all showing purple!  Not glowing, mind you, but purple . . .
> Yeah.  Helps if you take them out of the box.  Purple is now gone.  BUT WAIT -- that one has an inch spot that's glowing!  GAH!
> Yeah.  Sticker on the inside that hadn't been removed and was lighting the bangle up like a glow worm.
> I'm going to eat dinner and go to bed now.



Your poor heart must have fallen to the floor!!! So glad you realized what actually was happening!


----------



## dingobeast

Dan-Thanh said:


> You would probably never take it off. Looking at yours almost nakes me want to get my dream honey green bangle. I have been madly putting it on the first wish list for christmas, valentine and birthday but has no response yet, lol. Will need couple years to pay off. Keep dreaming.....
> View attachment 3993071



That one is stunning!!!!


----------



## dingobeast

Purse Nut said:


> Yikes! I’m so pale from being indoors all winter. Need more sun!



Purse Nut-that modern cut is really lovely. The pale celadon with the matte finish is really striking.


----------



## udalrike

And older and huge donut from gojade


----------



## udalrike




----------



## dingobeast

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3993766



Lovely moss in snow!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Good Morning Jadies! I’m back to wearing my favorite hetian bangle and today we finally have sun! Wooo hoo! I have missed the sun. It’s still cold though, which is why I’m still inside [emoji4]


----------



## dingobeast

Cyanide Rose said:


> Good Morning Jadies! I’m back to wearing my favorite hetian bangle and today we finally have sun! Wooo hoo! I have missed the sun. It’s still cold though, which is why I’m still inside [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3993761
> View attachment 3993764
> View attachment 3993765



So lovely!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

dingobeast said:


> So lovely!



Thanks so much dingo [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Good Morning Jadies! I’m back to wearing my favorite hetian bangle and today we finally have sun! Wooo hoo! I have missed the sun. It’s still cold though, which is why I’m still inside [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3993761
> View attachment 3993764
> View attachment 3993765



Hey C Rose it’s sunny but chilly where I am as well I love the kiss of sun on your Hetian bangle! [emoji8]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hey C Rose it’s sunny but chilly where I am as well I love the kid of sun on your Hetian bangle! [emoji8]



Hi there 2BJM, thank you so much! Doesn’t the sun just make you feel so much better. I [emoji173]️how creamy she looks [emoji8]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi there 2BJM, thank you so much! Doesn’t the sun just make you feel so much better. I [emoji173]️how creamy she looks [emoji8]



Lol I had to correct my spelling error - I meant kiss of sun
Your bangle is very creamy and beautiful!!
Have an awesome day [emoji3]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Lol I had to correct my spelling error - I meant kiss of sun
> Your bangle is very creamy and beautiful!!
> Have an awesome day [emoji3]



LOL no worries! I hate autocorrect. I have seen much worse, you should see the typos my husband’s mom sends me. HILARIOUS [emoji23] 

Have a great day too my friend [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I purchased another bangle from the same seller as my everyday hetian bangle. I can’t wait to get her. I’m super stoked about her, I hope she is as pretty in person.


----------



## IWHLVR

Cyanide Rose said:


> I purchased another bangle from the same seller as my everyday hetian bangle. I can’t wait to get her. I’m super stoked about her, I hope she is as pretty in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3993827


oooh, I love this!  Especially the carvine -- very nice!  May I ask who the seller is?


----------



## IWHLVR

Question, the guy I've bought from (only-jade) has bought a couple bangles for me from another seller.  They appear to have good certificates (good lab and they pull up online) and they "check out" via specific density, 10x loupe and use of the black light.  One of my bangles is "icy" with just a tiny touch of green threading in it.  It has some tiny light brown "seeds" in it and "cotton" but otherwise is clean.  A friend who knows jade looked at it and said she thought it was treated based solely on "feel".  When I asked him he said he was certain it was grade A but if I want to send it on to GIA for certification I should, and if it comes back that it's been treated he will refund the cost of the bangle and the test 100%.  Should I send it in?  Is there any way to know that it's polymer treated other than testing at a lab?  I think it is fine but I am considering another expensive bangle from this same seller and don't want to compound a mistake if I've made one (yes, last night's mis-adventure has me a bit nervous!)


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> I purchased another bangle from the same seller as my everyday hetian bangle. I can’t wait to get her. I’m super stoked about her, I hope she is as pretty in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3993827



Wow another one! Hope she looks as amazing as she does in these pics [emoji3]


----------



## udalrike

C Rose, you have a wonderful bangle coming....


----------



## udalrike

Today white carved and black bangle


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

Someone wrote about the black bangles from 3jade (IWHLVR? ). This was not expensive and is VERY shiny. Much more than in the picture,


----------



## udalrike




----------



## Purse Nut

Uli your stack looks great on you. Love the clear one. Dragon and Phoenix fighting over pearl.


----------



## Purse Nut

Cyanide Rose said:


> I purchased another bangle from the same seller as my everyday hetian bangle. I can’t wait to get her. I’m super stoked about her, I hope she is as pretty in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3993827



CR this new one is so cool. I haven’t seen this kind of carving texture before. Can’t wait to see mod shots. 
The one your wearing today is an awesome piece too.


----------



## udalrike

Can´t capture the black one. It is very evenly, black () and glossy


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, Pursenut! What are you wearing today?


----------



## Purse Nut

IWHLVR said:


> Question, the guy I've bought from (only-jade) has bought a couple bangles for me from another seller.  They appear to have good certificates (good lab and they pull up online) and they "check out" via specific density, 10x loupe and use of the black light.  One of my bangles is "icy" with just a tiny touch of green threading in it.  It has some tiny light brown "seeds" in it and "cotton" but otherwise is clean.  A friend who knows jade looked at it and said she thought it was treated based solely on "feel".  When I asked him he said he was certain it was grade A but if I want to send it on to GIA for certification I should, and if it comes back that it's been treated he will refund the cost of the bangle and the test 100%.  Should I send it in?  Is there any way to know that it's polymer treated other than testing at a lab?  I think it is fine but I am considering another expensive bangle from this same seller and don't want to compound a mistake if I've made one (yes, last night's mis-adventure has me a bit nervous!)



Last night I was looking thru Only Jade and also UJ. They both have some green and yellow items. Made me think that a chunk of this color jade has been processed and purchased by sellers and there for hitting the markets. UJ has a gorgeous pendant in this color, a rooster I think.


----------



## Purse Nut

Uli- only wearing my new nephrite today.


----------



## udalrike

How could i ask?  Marvellous!!!


----------



## dingobeast

IWHLVR said:


> Question, the guy I've bought from (only-jade) has bought a couple bangles for me from another seller.  They appear to have good certificates (good lab and they pull up online) and they "check out" via specific density, 10x loupe and use of the black light.  One of my bangles is "icy" with just a tiny touch of green threading in it.  It has some tiny light brown "seeds" in it and "cotton" but otherwise is clean.  A friend who knows jade looked at it and said she thought it was treated based solely on "feel".  When I asked him he said he was certain it was grade A but if I want to send it on to GIA for certification I should, and if it comes back that it's been treated he will refund the cost of the bangle and the test 100%.  Should I send it in?  Is there any way to know that it's polymer treated other than testing at a lab?  I think it is fine but I am considering another expensive bangle from this same seller and don't want to compound a mistake if I've made one (yes, last night's mis-adventure has me a bit nervous!)



Do you have a pic in the sun?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

IWHLVR said:


> oooh, I love this!  Especially the carvine -- very nice!  May I ask who the seller is?



Sent you a PM [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Wow another one! Hope she looks as amazing as she does in these pics [emoji3]





udalrike said:


> C Rose, you have a wonderful bangle coming....





Purse Nut said:


> CR this new one is so cool. I haven’t seen this kind of carving texture before. Can’t wait to see mod shots.
> The one your wearing today is an awesome piece too.



Thank you so much Jadies for all your kind words [emoji5] I will share mod as soon as I get her, fingers crossed that she is as nice as my other one from them [emoji16]


----------



## Purse Nut

Wow only jade’s green and yellow bangles are gone. Unless they’re waiting to be delisted. UJ has some that are gorgeous and way out of my price range.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Purse Nut said:


> Uli- only wearing my new nephrite today.



Soooo pretty on you [emoji5]


----------



## dingobeast

The Spring Fairy with a lilac agate bangle, on a background of dingo butt and porch,


----------



## Purse Nut

LOL dingobeast!
Loving that bangle!!
The pink one is so dainty and delicate. Super pretty shade of pink. Pink and green looks great together.


----------



## dingobeast

Purse Nut said:


> LOL dingobeast!
> Loving that bangle!!
> The pink one is so dainty and delicate. Super pretty shade of pink. Pink and green looks great together.



Thank you, Purse Nut!


----------



## Dan-Thanh

2boys_jademommy said:


> You have a truly beautiful and varied collection. Dan Thanh! So envious [emoji6][emoji4]



Thank you . I feel the same when seeing collections of all jade sisters here too. 



Cyanide Rose said:


> I purchased another bangle from the same seller as my everyday hetian bangle. I can’t wait to get her. I’m super stoked about her, I hope she is as pretty in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3993827



It's so unique and beautiful CR. after years collecting jadeite I start falling in love with nephrite. Can't really explain why but the more I look the more I find it glows beautifully in silent.



IWHLVR said:


> Question, the guy I've bought from (only-jade) has bought a couple bangles for me from another seller.  They appear to have good certificates (good lab and they pull up online) and they "check out" via specific density, 10x loupe and use of the black light.  One of my bangles is "icy" with just a tiny touch of green threading in it.  It has some tiny light brown "seeds" in it and "cotton" but otherwise is clean.  A friend who knows jade looked at it and said she thought it was treated based solely on "feel".  When I asked him he said he was certain it was grade A but if I want to send it on to GIA for certification I should, and if it comes back that it's been treated he will refund the cost of the bangle and the test 100%.  Should I send it in?  Is there any way to know that it's polymer treated other than testing at a lab?  I think it is fine but I am considering another expensive bangle from this same seller and don't want to compound a mistake if I've made one (yes, last night's mis-adventure has me a bit nervous!)



If I was you, and if the bangle wasn't that much money ($100-$200) also if I feel strongly that the seller can be trusted, I wouldn't be botherred to send it to GIA. However, for the new expensive bangle from this seller, I strongly suggest to get GIA certificate. Of course I'm not you, so it's just my opinion



dingobeast said:


> The Spring Fairy with a lilac agate bangle, on a background of dingo butt and porch,



Feeling like the sun is shinning through the forest after long winter, bringing all the green leaves back to life. Love it


----------



## Dan-Thanh

Dear sisters, I'm in my collecting crisis time right now and don't really know what to do. I have a strong urge of rehoming most of my collection, but the other part of me say "no". I found my taste has changed significantly, and I feel less attached to what I used to love. Sigh! Has anyone experience this? Im thinking that I need to have a fewer items but they are "me". Don't know how to explain, like Uli, I always love how your collection is so "Uli", I can tell it must be "Uli" just by looking at photos, and same as lot of jade sisters here too.


----------



## dingobeast

Dan-Thanh said:


> Dear sisters, I'm in my collecting crisis time right now and don't really know what to do. I have a strong urge of rehoming most of my collection, but the other part of me say "no". I found my taste has changed significantly, and I feel less attached to what I used to love. Sigh! Has anyone experience this? I don't know what to do. I have a thought that I need to have a fewer items but they are "me". Don't know how to explain, like Uli, I always love how your collection is so "Uli", I can tell it must be "Uli" just by looking at photos, and same as lot of jade sisters here too.



Totally understand. As you learn more, your tastes change.


----------



## dingobeast

Dan-Thanh said:


> Thank you . I feel the same when seeing collections of all jade sisters here too.
> 
> 
> 
> It's so unique and beautiful CR. after years collecting jadeite I start falling in love with nephrite. Can't really explain why but the more I look the more I find it glows beautifully in silent.
> 
> 
> 
> If I was you, and if the bangle wasn't that much money ($100-$200) also if I feel strongly that the seller can be trusted, I wouldn't be botherred to send it to GIA. However, for the new expensive bangle from this seller, I strongly suggest to get GIA certificate. Of course I'm not you, so it's just my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling like the sun is shinning through the forest after long winter, bringing all the green leaves back to life. Love it




Thank you, Dan Thanh!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Dan-Thanh said:


> Thank you . I feel the same when seeing collections of all jade sisters here too.
> 
> 
> 
> It's so unique and beautiful CR. after years collecting jadeite I start falling in love with nephrite. Can't really explain why but the more I look the more I find it glows beautifully in silent.
> 
> 
> 
> If I was you, and if the bangle wasn't that much money ($100-$200) also if I feel strongly that the seller can be trusted, I wouldn't be botherred to send it to GIA. However, for the new expensive bangle from this seller, I strongly suggest to get GIA certificate. Of course I'm not you, so it's just my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling like the sun is shinning through the forest after long winter, bringing all the green leaves back to life. Love it



Thank you so much Dan-Thanh, I think that is a such great way to describe nephrite [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Dan-Thanh said:


> Dear sisters, I'm in my collecting crisis time right now and don't really know what to do. I have a strong urge of rehoming most of my collection, but the other part of me say "no". I found my taste has changed significantly, and I feel less attached to what I used to love. Sigh! Has anyone experience this? Im thinking that I need to have a fewer items but they are "me". Don't know how to explain, like Uli, I always love how your collection is so "Uli", I can tell it must be "Uli" just by looking at photos, and same as lot of jade sisters here too.



I totally get what you are saying too. I myself have collected a lot of jadeite and a few nephrite. After I purchased my everyday bangle, I began to really love nephrite. I do have a few jadeite bangles that I really like, but I have started to part with bangles I don’t or haven’t worn. For me my taste hasn’t really changed, it’s just I didn’t really have a particular feeling about any jade. Now that I’ve been into jade for a while, I’ve honed in on what I really like if that makes sense.


----------



## IWHLVR

dingobeast said:


> Do you have a pic in the sun?


I do but they're not really great?  Really washed out & the white in it made it look solid white, which it's not . . . when it is off and you hold it up you can see your finger through it but can't see enough to see what it is, if that makes sense?  Not sure how much you can see.  I can try again?


----------



## dingobeast

IWHLVR said:


> I do but they're not really great?  Really washed out & the white in it made it look solid white, which it's not . . . when it is off and you hold it up you can see your finger through it but can't see enough to see what it is, if that makes sense?  Not sure how much you can see.  I can try again?



It is hard to really see. It looks very cottony from the pic, but it must not be if you can see through it. Is this one that you used your UV light on? I have Mason Kay near me, I am heading there tomorrow to get peace of mind for some of my jades due to all of this making me nervous! Is there a GIA certified appraiser near you, IWHLVR?


----------



## IWHLVR

dingobeast said:


> It is hard to really see. It looks very cottony from the pic, but it must not be if you can see through it. Is this one that you used your UV light on? I have Mason Kay near me, I am heading there tomorrow to get peace of mind for some of my jades due to all of this making me nervous! Is there a GIA certified appraiser near you, IWHLVR?


 I took a piece to a guy here but based on the etsy woman I am wondering about him.  I emailed Mason Kay but hadn't heard back  . . . so I looked up GIA and will call them tomorrow or Monday.  I just tried taking some more pics . . . some under our overhead light and some under an ott light?  It does have a bit of cotton to it which my camera seems determined to pick up.  It's the most translucent one I have so maybe I am describing it as more than it is?  You can see the shadow of your finger through it . . . and when held up to the light it looks a bit like an opal!  It does tend to change color based on what you're wearing which threw me off a bit at first . . . white vs green I mean . . .  yes, I used the uv light on this one and it doesn't glow at all.  And the surface does seem to look right under the loupe . . . are the ones you are taking in to have checked from only-jade?  I am going back and forth on this one.  SIGH!


----------



## dingobeast

IWHLVR said:


> I took a piece to a guy here but based on the etsy woman I am wondering about him.  I emailed Mason Kay but hadn't heard back  . . . so I looked up GIA and will call them tomorrow or Monday.  I just tried taking some more pics . . . some under our overhead light and some under an ott light?  It does have a bit of cotton to it which my camera seems determined to pick up.  It's the most translucent one I have so maybe I am describing it as more than it is?  You can see the shadow of your finger through it . . . and when held up to the light it looks a bit like an opal!  It does tend to change color based on what you're wearing which threw me off a bit at first . . . white vs green I mean . . .  yes, I used the uv light on this one and it doesn't glow at all.  And the surface does seem to look right under the loupe . . . are the ones you are taking in to have checked from only-jade?  I am going back and forth on this one.  SIGH!



Those are better pics. It doesn’t look odd to me at all, but get it checked. The treated stuff I have has lots of webby looking cotton when you look closely , but it also glows insanely under UV light. My good ones are from UJ, but Mason Kay is right here so I think I should use their expertise.


----------



## IWHLVR

dingobeast said:


> Those are better pics. It doesn’t look odd to me at all, but get it checked. The treated stuff I have has lots of webby looking cotton when you look closely , but it also glows insanely under UV light. My good ones are from UJ, but Mason Kay is right here so I think I should use their expertise.


Thanks dingobeast!  Are you using a longwave uv or short?  I'm thinking I should pick up a shortwave uv light . . .


----------



## dingobeast

IWHLVR said:


> Thanks dingobeast!  Are you using a longwave uv or short?  I'm thinking I should pick up a shortwave uv light . . .



I am not sure which kind it is, but this is what I have-it has regular light, UV light and magnifies up yo 30X: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B019UYLIYI/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## IWHLVR

dingobeast said:


> I am not sure which kind it is, but this is what I have-it has regular light, UV light and magnifies up yo 30X: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B019UYLIYI/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I THINK since it's a currency detector it's long wave?  But this would be really handy on shopping trips!


----------



## dingobeast

IWHLVR said:


> I THINK since it's a currency detector it's long wave?  But this would be really handy on shopping trips!



It is great for quick evaluation, at the end of the day for your good pieces, it is probably worth it to have it fully evaluated by a professional. Fake jades are a huge industry, and the techniques for creating them change. I was reading Arthus Lau's great blog about jadeite, and even he has been scammed by fake jades. Let us know, IWHLVR!


----------



## udalrike

Carved nephrite


----------



## udalrike




----------



## dingobeast

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3994894



So pretty, Uli!


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Dingo!
I bet you are wearing Spring Fairy....


----------



## dingobeast

udalrike said:


> Thank you, Dingo!
> I bet you are wearing Spring Fairy....



I can't bear to take it off!


----------



## Purse Nut

Dingobeast if Spring Fairy was mine I wouldn’t want to take her off either!
So beautiful! Keep looking at the pics you posted of her.


----------



## Purse Nut

Uli that carved bangle is so pretty!


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, Pursenut !


----------



## udalrike

Ladies, I am too weak....


----------



## udalrike

I really wanted to buy nothing more and then I saw this pendant


----------



## dingobeast

IWHLVR said:


> I do but they're not really great?  Really washed out & the white in it made it look solid white, which it's not . . . when it is off and you hold it up you can see your finger through it but can't see enough to see what it is, if that makes sense?  Not sure how much you can see.  I can try again?



I am pretty fortunate to have the only Mason Kay near me. I always thought they were in each state, but they are just here in CO, which I didn’t realize until last week. They just authenticated my good bangles, they do a more in depth process than the GIA certification, so maybe it is worth it to send to them?


----------



## dingobeast

udalrike said:


> I really wanted to buy nothing more and then I saw this pendant


 
Cute PiXiu!


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

Now you can have a good night´s sleep, Dingo!


----------



## Purse Nut

My other bangle got delivered this morning! Yay! Going home on lunch break to get her.


----------



## dingobeast

Purse Nut said:


> My other bangle got delivered this morning! Yay! Going home on lunch break to get her.



Pics!!!!


----------



## udalrike

Yes, pics!!!


----------



## Purse Nut

Here she is in my car in full light and then inside.


----------



## dingobeast

Purse Nut said:


> Here she is in my car in full light and then inside.



Very lovely!


----------



## Purse Nut

Here’s a couple inside on the wrist. Very icy light green and lavender.


----------



## dingobeast

Purse Nut said:


> Here’s a couple inside on the wrist. Very icy light green and lavender.



What a lovely color!


----------



## Purse Nut

Hard to show colors. Hmmmm not really feeling it with this one...
Do you ladies think she’s a keeper? Have to really examine it. Just back from lunch and sneaking all this in right now. 
She is pretty and I did know the color is light. My first icy fine jade.


----------



## Purse Nut

udalrike said:


> I really wanted to buy nothing more and then I saw this pendant



Uli I love this! The colors remind me of my bat I’m planning out a way to put on a necklace.


----------



## dingobeast

Purse Nut said:


> Hard to show colors. Hmmmm not really feeling it with this one...
> Do you ladies think she’s a keeper? Have to really examine it. Just back from lunch and sneaking all this in right now.
> She is pretty and I did know the color is light. My first icy fine jade.



Purse Nut, I think she is delicate and very luminous. Whether you love it is kind of a feeling you have to have. Lots of times you have to pick one, vibrant color or iciness. I have lots of opaque stuff in cool colors, not a lot of icy jadeite in any color. Sometimes it is hard to get both at a price that is easy to swallow.


----------



## Purse Nut

Now that I’ve been able to really look at her I can see all her green and lavender. I’m happy, she’s officially adopted.


----------



## Dan-Thanh

Ladies, I want to share my heart broken new. I saw this bangle last night and totally IN LOVE. I was hoping it's something that I can afford....sigh! The seller just replied to me that it's $25k AUD.


----------



## dingobeast

Dan-Thanh said:


> View attachment 3995342
> View attachment 3995341
> 
> Ladies, I want to share my heart broken new. I saw this bangle last night and totally IN LOVE. I was hoping it's something that I can afford....sigh! The seller just replied to me that it's $25k AUD.



That color is unearthly! I feel your heartbreak


----------



## Purse Nut

Dan-Thanh I feel your pain. This is a perfect example of a piece of jade I personally would love to own. The color is stunning.


----------



## Purse Nut

Here is my simple beaded necklace I made I’m wearing today.


----------



## LunaDoo

Recently got a jadeite bangle from a vintage jewelry seller that I've known for a quite a while. It looks mostly white, but actually has some very, very pale green to it. Although fairly opaque, it has fine grain, high chime, and it's smooth-- only a couple of blemishes, both inside. (Looks shinier "in person" than in these photos.) Much "plainer" and paler than my usual type, but it had stayed on my mind since I first saw it a few months ago. I thought it over, and I then realized that I would be very disappointed if I found out that someone else had bought it. SG/UV/loupe all checks out. Name suggestions?


----------



## LunaDoo

And here's how I've been wearing my little disk that was originally set in a ring-- it measures about 14.5mm. Still want to get some sort of bale though, since only the thinnest chain can fit through the center.


----------



## Purse Nut

LunaDoo said:


> Recently got a jadeite bangle from a vintage jewelry seller that I've known for a quite a while. It looks mostly white, but actually has some very, very pale green to it. Fine grain, high chime, and smooth-- only a couple of blemishes, both inside. (Looks shinier "in person" than in these photos.) Much "plainer" and paler than my usual type, but it had stayed on my mind since I first saw it a few months ago. I thought it over, and I then realized that I would be very disappointed if I found out that someone else had bought it. SG/UV/loupe all checks out. Name suggestions?



It’s beautiful LunaDoo. 
Desire came to my mind when I read your post.


----------



## LunaDoo

Purse Nut said:


> It’s beautiful LunaDoo.
> Desire came to my mind when I read your post.


Your new one is lovely, and came with a great box, too! Was it from UJ?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> I really wanted to buy nothing more and then I saw this pendant



Very pretty Uli! Did you get it?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Purse Nut said:


> Here she is in my car in full light and then inside.



How gorgeous Purse Nut! The colour is very soft and serene. I can see both lavender and mint green. How’s the fit?


----------



## Purse Nut

LunaDoo said:


> Your new one is lovely, and came with a great box, too! Was it from UJ?



No it was from mats alice. She have me a good price too. Yes the box is pretty cool.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Purse Nut said:


> Here’s a couple inside on the wrist. Very icy light green and lavender.



Never mind.....I asked how the fit was in my last lost but I can see it fits you beautifully!! You must be so happy  PN [emoji3] Congrats!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Dan-Thanh said:


> View attachment 3995342
> View attachment 3995341
> 
> Ladies, I want to share my heart broken new. I saw this bangle last night and totally IN LOVE. I was hoping it's something that I can afford....sigh! The seller just replied to me that it's $25k AUD.



I feel your pain - this one is tdf! Vibrant violet with gorgeous swirls of emerald. Wonder if it will go to a Jadie here....


----------



## Purse Nut

2boys_jademommy said:


> How gorgeous Purse Nut! The colour is very soft and serene. I can see both lavender and mint green. How’s the fit?



Thanks 2boys jademommy. I think her name is Serenity. Your description is so perfect! Thanks!
The fit is perfect she’s a 57mm. My nephrite is a 56mm. 
Serenity is fine textured, translucent and very shiny which is hard to show with a phone camera. Has one internal stone line that’s barely noticeable. That’s the only blemish I could find as the listing description said.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

LunaDoo said:


> View attachment 3995377
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's how I've been wearing my little disk that was originally set in a ring-- it measures about 14.5mm. Still want to get some sort of bale though, since only the thinnest chain can fit through the center.



This is the sweetest pic pendant LunaDoo [emoji7]
The colour is incredible! 
Also love your new bangle. Funny how you can actually “fall in love” with a bangle and can’t get it out of your mind. I’m happy it’s yours


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Purse Nut said:


> Here is my simple beaded necklace I made I’m wearing today.



These beads look adorable!! I bet they match with just about everything. Reminds me of a pretty beaded necklace JKP has as well


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Purse Nut said:


> Thanks 2boys jademommy. I think her name is Serenity. Your description is so perfect! Thanks!
> The fit is perfect she’s a 57mm. My nephrite is a 56mm.
> Serenity is fine textured, translucent and very shiny which is hard to show with a phone camera. Has one internal stone line that’s barely noticeable. That’s the only blemish I could find as the listing description said.



Serenity is the perfect name for your new bangle. [emoji4] So happy for all the Jadies here and their new treasures. Lots of eye candy!![emoji6]


----------



## dingobeast

LunaDoo said:


> Recently got a jadeite bangle from a vintage jewelry seller that I've known for a quite a while. It looks mostly white, but actually has some very, very pale green to it. Although fairly opaque, it has fine grain, high chime, and it's smooth-- only a couple of blemishes, both inside. (Looks shinier "in person" than in these photos.) Much "plainer" and paler than my usual type, but it had stayed on my mind since I first saw it a few months ago. I thought it over, and I then realized that I would be very disappointed if I found out that someone else had bought it. SG/UV/loupe all checks out. Name suggestions?



It is lovely, it reminds me of a sky thinking about a summer storm.


----------



## dingobeast

LunaDoo said:


> View attachment 3995377
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's how I've been wearing my little disk that was originally set in a ring-- it measures about 14.5mm. Still want to get some sort of bale though, since only the thinnest chain can fit through the center.



What a fresh color!


----------



## dingobeast

Purse Nut said:


> Here is my simple beaded necklace I made I’m wearing today.



So delicate, you did a great job!


----------



## IWHLVR

dingobeast said:


> I am pretty fortunate to have the only Mason Kay near me. I always thought they were in each state, but they are just here in CO, which I didn’t realize until last week. They just authenticated my good bangles, they do a more in depth process than the GIA certification, so maybe it is worth it to send to them?


I am thinking yes, I need to send them on to Mason Kay!


----------



## Purse Nut

Thank you Dingobeast [emoji4]


----------



## Purse Nut

2boys_jademommy said:


> These beads look adorable!! I bet they match with just about everything. Reminds me of a pretty beaded necklace JKP has as well



I know the one and it’s so pretty. Also Crosso does wire work. These inspired me to start wIre wrapping. I made a bracelet posted last summer I think. Crosso strung knotted bead necklaces that are really awesome. I want to do something simple to hang my bat with peach pendant.


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, 2 boys and PurseNut! Yes, I will get it. Saw wonderful pendants today, but have to really save money now...


----------



## udalrike

LunaDoo, I like the donut together with the chain VERY much! I would not change a thing....

PurseNut, nice bangle!


----------



## udalrike

I am trying to cherish and appreciate what I have now as I know that it would be enough for some lives...


----------



## udalrike

But everyone of you knows how hard this is!


----------



## udalrike

Dan-Thanh, this lavender bangle is sooo dreamy! But you are lucky to already own a lavender dream bangle!


----------



## Purse Nut

On the thought of appreciating what one has, here’s a bowl of arm candy [emoji517] 
I didn’t realize I had so much!


----------



## udalrike

PurseNut, WOW!!!!!


----------



## udalrike

Is the scattered flower bangle from UJ? So pretty!!!!!!


----------



## Purse Nut

Yes Uli the second from bottom. 
3 on right are nephrite from mats alice. 5 others in the mix from her. The one that arrived yesterday on lower end. Then Confetti (UJ), Wistful, & Storm Cloud. Those are the only ones with names.
My cracked princess from MA isn’t in the pic.


----------



## Junkenpo

Purse Nut said:


> On the thought of appreciating what one has, here’s a bowl of arm candy [emoji517]
> I didn’t realize I had so much!



lovely family shot!  It does kind of sneak up on you, right?  There is so much gorgeous jade to be had at multiple price points.


----------



## Purse Nut

Thank you Junkenpo. It definitely sneaks up on you. But I still want a green nephrite bangle.


----------



## Theinsanekirby

Grey and purple is my new favorite combo. There are a lot of inclusions and a stone line in this bracelet though as you can see.


----------



## udalrike

Very beautiful, Theinsanekirby!


----------



## Purse Nut

Ditto! Congrats Theinsanekirby!


----------



## EarthGatherer

Hey everyone! It's been a while. Just wanted to stop by to say I love all the pics and seeing everyones new bangles and pieces. 

Here's my Saturday stack- it's a cloudy day, but the shadows of my trees are in the bracelets. 


Also, solo pics of my newest bangle, which I love more than the rest of them now. It is both very colorful and translucent enough to catch light and glow.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

EarthGatherer said:


> Hey everyone! It's been a while. Just wanted to stop by to say I love all the pics and seeing everyones new bangles and pieces.
> 
> Here's my Saturday stack- it's a cloudy day, but the shadows of my trees are in the bracelets.
> View attachment 3996568
> 
> Also, solo pics of my newest bangle, which I love more than the rest of them now. It is both very colorful and translucent enough to catch light and glow.
> View attachment 3996570
> 
> View attachment 3996571



This is a gorgeous stack EarthG. Where to begin? That dark green bangle is beautiful. So rich and shiny. Is it nephrite? The colourful bangle captures your name Earth Gatherer because the colours are of the earth. Like a beautiful mysterious forest in the sunset with a bit of blue sky. 
What is the interesting middle bangle made of?


----------



## dingobeast

Purse Nut said:


> On the thought of appreciating what one has, here’s a bowl of arm candy [emoji517]
> I didn’t realize I had so much!



Those are all so lovely! I like the teal one at the top.


----------



## dingobeast

EarthGatherer said:


> Hey everyone! It's been a while. Just wanted to stop by to say I love all the pics and seeing everyones new bangles and pieces.
> 
> Here's my Saturday stack- it's a cloudy day, but the shadows of my trees are in the bracelets.
> View attachment 3996568
> 
> Also, solo pics of my newest bangle, which I love more than the rest of them now. It is both very colorful and translucent enough to catch light and glow.
> View attachment 3996570
> 
> View attachment 3996571



Wow! It is glowing! What is the reddish carved one?


----------



## EarthGatherer

2boys_jademommy said:


> This is a gorgeous stack EarthG. Where to begin? That dark green bangle is beautiful. So rich and shiny. Is it nephrite? The colourful bangle captures your name Earth Gatherer because the colours are of the earth. Like a beautiful mysterious forest in the sunset with a bit of blue sky.
> What is the interesting middle bangle made of?



Thanks 2boys_jademommy. The dark green one is nephrite. It is very dark when it's cloudy, and bright green in the sun. But its a true green-green most of the time.

The one in the middle was a wooden bangle of my grandma's from WWII era. I think it's rosewood (?) my grandpa brought from the Philippines, but I can't be sure. I love the carvings on it.

I agree the new one is very Earthy. I feel like it looks like a watercolor of a slice of Earth from space. The pictures UJ had for it really didn't do it justice, and I have been wearing it and staring since it got here.


----------



## EarthGatherer

Dan-Thanh said:


> View attachment 3995342
> View attachment 3995341
> 
> Ladies, I want to share my heart broken new. I saw this bangle last night and totally IN LOVE. I was hoping it's something that I can afford....sigh! The seller just replied to me that it's $25k AUD.



Wowww!


----------



## udalrike

Great stack, Earth gatherer!!!


----------



## udalrike

I love blue and green together


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

Love the wooden bangle too, Earthgatherer!


----------



## udalrike

Kaa


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

And I wear these huge earrings


----------



## udalrike




----------



## Purse Nut

Uli I love your turquoise pieces. Really beautiful stone color and just the right touch of matrix.


----------



## NephriteGoddess

Good evening to all -

Just lovely, lovely photos  Looking at everyone's pics has lifted my spirits after working a very long day! I wanted to comment on several pics, but I'm messing up the quote function somehow? Anyway, I'm ready for springtime - looking forward to seeing all the tulips and hyacinths! Also going to try to be more active this year, we'll see...


----------



## Cyanide Rose

NephriteGoddess said:


> Good evening to all -
> 
> Just lovely, lovely photos  Looking at everyone's pics has lifted my spirits after working a very long day! I wanted to comment on several pics, but I'm messing up the quote function somehow? Anyway, I'm ready for springtime - looking forward to seeing all the tulips and hyacinths! Also going to try to be more active this year, we'll see...



NG, I second everything you said [emoji4] I hope we both succeed. I’m definitely more active so far, I’m just hoping it stays that way. I used to love the cold weather, I always wanted to move to Canada as a kid.  Now I can’t wait until spring, summer is a bit hard on my body, but the winters have been horrible. I don’t know if it’s the yo yo temperatures or what, but I’m am seriously contemplating a winter home in Arizona. 

Sorry to go off topic,  now back to regular scheduled programming [emoji6]

Here is the nephrite I wore today, I love the comfort fit on this bangle [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Beautiful Jade, Jadies [emoji5] Quite a few pieces of eye candy to point out individually, they are all gorgeous! I do want to point out that the stacks are just TDF, I’m too chicken to wear more than one bangle on each wrist, but I [emoji173]️ how it looks. I have tried with a silver bangle as a bumper, but I didn’t wear it for more than a couple hours. Honestly, the stacks look soooo yummy [emoji39]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> NG, I second everything you said [emoji4] I hope we both succeed. I’m definitely more active so far, I’m just hoping it stays that way. I used to love the cold weather, I always wanted to move to Canada as a kid.  Now I can’t wait until spring, summer is a bit hard on my body, but the winters have been horrible. I don’t know if it’s the yo yo temperatures or what, but I’m am seriously contemplating a winter home in Arizona.
> 
> Sorry to go off topic,  now back to regular scheduled programming [emoji6]
> 
> Here is the nephrite I wore today, I love the comfort fit on this bangle [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3997931
> View attachment 3997932
> View attachment 3997933



C Rose this bangle fits you perfectly! I love how the colour is very strong but the bangle shape is more delicate. Great polish and just beautiful. I love the beads as well. [emoji7]
And yes the Canadian winters are cold and I’m not even in the coldest parts of Canada lol

Edited to ask is that a jade hairpin?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> C Rose this bangle fits you perfectly! I love how the colour is very strong but the bangle shape is more delicate. Great polish and just beautiful. I love the beads as well. [emoji7]
> And yes the Canadian winters are cold and I’m not even in the coldest parts of Canada lol
> 
> Edited to ask is that a jade hairpin?



Thanks 2BJM [emoji4] It’s such a comfortable bangle to wear. Now I need a black one like your beauty [emoji5]

I can’t even imagine winter in Canada. I so envy them. They get minus 17 degrees and still go out like it’s not freezing! I wouldn’t even go to get mail out of the mailbox LOL

I think it’s a hat pin, maybe? It’s a pretty rose gold. I pinned it on my infinity scarf [emoji16]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks 2BJM [emoji4] It’s such a comfortable bangle to wear. Now I need a black one like your beauty [emoji5]
> 
> I can’t even imagine winter in Canada. I so envy them. They get minus 17 degrees and still go out like it’s not freezing! I wouldn’t even go to get mail out of the mailbox LOL
> 
> I think it’s a hat pin, maybe? It’s a pretty rose gold. I pinned it on my infinity scarf [emoji16]



Yes I suppose it could be dangerous pinning that pin to your hair. Bet it looks pretty with your scarf. 
It can get colder than minus 17 - more like minus 25 with the windchill. [emoji15] However the people are warm and certain cities like Toronto do have some shops selling jade so it’s a great place to visit despite the winters. You can wear your Wonder Woman cuff to protect you from the cold [emoji6]


----------



## PJcherri

Haha didn't know there was a fellow Cannuck here!  I guess I'm one of the 'crazies' here, I already started to wear flats in hopes of spring coming even when it's hovering at 0 degrees Celsius right now. There's definitely lots of places to pick up jade in the Toronto area but I would still caution in some shops in areas where knock-off items are a prevalent. I also find that most Asian jewelry shops here primarily stock up jade in the imperial green and not much selection in other shades (unless I'm not looking in the right places?).


----------



## Silver Mom

PJcherri said:


> Haha didn't know there was a fellow Cannuck here!  I guess I'm one of the 'crazies' here, I already started to wear flats in hopes of spring coming even when it's hovering at 0 degrees Celsius right now. There's definitely lots of places to pick up jade in the Toronto area but I would still caution in some shops in areas where knock-off items are a prevalent. I also find that most Asian jewelry shops here primarily stock up jade in the imperial green and not much selection in other shades (unless I'm not looking in the right places?).


Hi Pjcherri,  If you ever get a chance to could you please take a picture of the imperial green jade that the Asian jewelry shops stock up on.  If they are Grade A, I would love to see how they look like.  I can never get an idea of what imperial green actually looks like because so many people say that their green is imperial and when I compare it they all look different.  I am still trying to find the elusive imperial green.  I would really appreciate if you would.


----------



## PJcherri

No problem, Silver Mom! The best I can really describe it as being an equivalent shade of green to emerald without the iciness if that makes sense?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

PJcherri said:


> Haha didn't know there was a fellow Cannuck here!  I guess I'm one of the 'crazies' here, I already started to wear flats in hopes of spring coming even when it's hovering at 0 degrees Celsius right now. There's definitely lots of places to pick up jade in the Toronto area but I would still caution in some shops in areas where knock-off items are a prevalent. I also find that most Asian jewelry shops here primarily stock up jade in the imperial green and not much selection in other shades (unless I'm not looking in the right places?).



Hi PJcherri - I’m in the Toronto area - Markham to be exact and yes I’m really hoping this chilly weather ends soon too I agree much caution is needed but we are lucky here to have some reputable shops selling jade. Personally I prefer shopping in Markham. First Markham Place and Pacific Mall has a few good stores. I find there are are a variety of colours but green does reign supreme and unfortunately for me the sizes tend to be in the 54mm and up range.


----------



## PJcherri

jademommy - my gosh we're in the same area (I'm in RH but that's pretty much being neighbors lol). I'm waiting for those +15 days again, yeash was end of Feb. such a tease. Any suggestions for shops that might have lavender types (that's what I'm hunting for, even bi/multicoloured with some lavender is good) but yeah, I do agree the bright green variety tend to be the favoured colour out there. Luckily I'm in the 58mm range so I do fit into a few of them. Feel free to DM if you'd like details on gemshow stuff though? I like hitting up local show/event stuff like that


----------



## udalrike

Lunadoo, was it your idea to wear a donut like that? Not jade, but Lemon Chrysopras


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

Bad picture....


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

PJcherri said:


> jademommy - my gosh we're in the same area (I'm in RH but that's pretty much being neighbors lol). I'm waiting for those +15 days again, yeash was end of Feb. such a tease. Any suggestions for shops that might have lavender types (that's what I'm hunting for, even bi/multicoloured with some lavender is good) but yeah, I do agree the bright green variety tend to be the favoured colour out there. Luckily I'm in the 58mm range so I do fit into a few of them. Feel free to DM if you'd like details on gemshow stuff though? I like hitting up local show/event stuff like that



I tried to message you but didn’t work...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3998609



Lemony lime goodness Uli [emoji8]


----------



## PJcherri

2boys_jademommy said:


> I tried to message you but didn’t work...


D'oh! I guess it would of helped if I turned conversations on ha ha (I think I switched it off when I first left the forums years ago). It should work now


----------



## Purse Nut

2boys_jademommy said:


> Lemony lime goodness Uli [emoji8]



Uli love your donut. What’s the diameter? (In mm)


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, 2 boys and PurseNut! It is 40mm. Beautiful and soothing colour, I think.


----------



## IWHLVR

Finally!  I have the computer up and running!  First, pics of the "jadeite" bangle I sent back . . . caught the chunkiness but really couldn't catch all the shiny reflective bits in the bangle, they just look like little glints here.  Pretty sure it was really quartz )-:  Still waiting to see if I really get the refund as promised!


----------



## IWHLVR

My lavendar bangle and matching beads from only-jade.  She sings like a beauty and I love her!  Very even color.  Pic on the pool deck is the prettiest but really more purple than she is irl . . . I love the matching beads in the sun because in regular light they look like a very well matched string, but in the sun you see subtle changes in color, more pink, blue, grey, white, etc.


----------



## Silver Mom

PJcherri said:


> No problem, Silver Mom! The best I can really describe it as being an equivalent shade of green to emerald without the iciness if that makes sense?


Thank you so much Pjcherri,  it is funny how everyone has a different idea of imperial green.  I would love to see it.  I am thinking from your description that it is a much darker green than I am used to seeing.  Are the pieces expensive that you see in the stores?


----------



## PJcherri

SM that's interesting, I wasn't aware imperial green had such a discrepancy. Last time I was in those jewelry stores I wasn't specifically looking for jade (especially after my mother warned me about the increase of fakes over the years, I thought I'd read up on it before I bought anything) but now that I kinda am, I'll try to get you some information next time I get a chance to go!


----------



## Silver Mom

Awww thank you Pjcherri.  I would very much appreciate it.  Everyone talks about the imperial green but it is quite rare so not seen often.  I would really like to see how it looks.  Can you also check on the price for me too.  You are truly a sweetheart.


----------



## dingobeast

IWHLVR said:


> My lavendar bangle and matching beads from only-jade.  She sings like a beauty and I love her!  Very even color.  Pic on the pool deck is the prettiest but really more purple than she is irl . . . I love the matching beads in the sun because in regular light they look like a very well matched string, but in the sun you see subtle changes in color, more pink, blue, grey, white, etc.



So so lovely!


----------



## Purse Nut

CR your green nephrite pieces are so beautiful and so classic. The stick pin is a really neat accessory piece.


----------



## Purse Nut

IWHLVR your lavender bangle and bead bracelet are such a pretty pair. Soft soothing lavender, love it. 
It’s wonderful how our jade prices show different personalities in different types of light.


----------



## udalrike

C Rose, wonderful Nephrites!

IWHLVR, great lavenders!


----------



## Purse Nut

Uli I PM’d you.


----------



## udalrike

Pmed you back!


----------



## LunaDoo

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3998609


Yes! That looks great.


----------



## LunaDoo

Silver Mom, here are some pictures of imperial green bangles. My impression was that it wasn't only the color, but the impeccable quality that was the original "imperial." Guess how much one of these bangles cost?


----------



## Silver Mom

LunaDoo said:


> View attachment 3999006
> View attachment 3999007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Mom, here are some pictures of imperial green bangles. My impression was that it wasn't only the color, but the impeccable quality that was the original "imperial." Guess how much one of these bangles cost?


OMG MUCHO BEAUTIFUL Luna!!!!!  I think they might be a couple of million USD.  Ohhhh so lovely.  Like I say I NEVER see this anywhere.  Luna, by impeccable quality are you meaning that it is super icy translucent....almost transparent with color.  I am wondering if imperial green refers to how translucent it is as opposed to beautiful green color.  I was told by a on line seller that imperial jadeite is classified imperial not because of it's translucency but more so for it's color.  But other sellers have told me that it refers to both translucency as well as color and still others have told me other things.  So I am really confused.  LOL  Does anybody else know?  Would love to hear everyone's opinions.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

IWHLVR said:


> My lavendar bangle and matching beads from only-jade.  She sings like a beauty and I love her!  Very even color.  Pic on the pool deck is the prettiest but really more purple than she is irl . . . I love the matching beads in the sun because in regular light they look like a very well matched string, but in the sun you see subtle changes in color, more pink, blue, grey, white, etc.



Your lavender bangle and beads look gorgeous under all lighting but it is fascinating how different it can look. I can see why you love these pieces. [emoji6]


----------



## LunaDoo

Apparently one would start at about 25 million! I doubt this is something one would ever see in a store (or even in person)-- would likely be in private collection and purchased privately. Sometimes the imperial jade comes up for sale at a high-end auction, like Christie's Hong Kong. https://www.christies.com/features/Collecting-Guide-Jade-Jewellery-6718-1.aspx


----------



## PJcherri

Silver Mom said:


> OMG MUCHO BEAUTIFUL Luna!!!!!  I think they might be a couple of million USD.  Ohhhh so lovely.  Like I say I NEVER see this anywhere.  Luna, by impeccable quality are you meaning that it is super icy translucent....almost transparent with color.  I am wondering if imperial green refers to how translucent it is as opposed to beautiful green color.  I was told by a on line seller that imperial jadeite is classified imperial not because of it's translucency but more so for it's color.  But other sellers have told me that it refers to both translucency as well as color and still others have told me other things.  So I am really confused.  LOL  Does anybody else know?  Would love to hear everyone's opinions.



Hmm I wonder if I'm interpreting the descriptions incorrectly? I somehow thought 'icy' was describing some white cloudiness to it. I've seen sellers describe pale lavender jade that isn't dark/deep coloured to be 'icy'. But what Luna posted is close to what I understood about imperial jade: that vivid shade of green and near glass (excellent) translucency.


----------



## Silver Mom

Luna,  To my point, I just saw this bangle listed for sale on The Live Autioneers website which said this bangle is a Grade A certified jadeite bangle but described this as an apple green color.  The strange thing is that the opening auction bid for it was just around $4000 and it sold for around $8500.  I think it is very similar to the ones you posted.  Do you think so too?  I really can't understand how it could be so inexpensive.  I did see the certificate though and it was not from any recognizeable certifying company that I know of.   I will see if I can find it again and post it.  Sometimes this jade thing is too confusing for me.  LOL


----------



## Silver Mom

Here it is.


----------



## Silver Mom

LunaDoo said:


> Apparently one would start at about 25 million! I doubt this is something one would ever see in a store (or even in person)-- would likely be in private collection and purchased privately. Sometimes the imperial jade comes up for sale at a high-end auction, like Christie's Hong Kong. https://www.christies.com/features/Collecting-Guide-Jade-Jewellery-6718-1.aspx


mmm mmmm mmmm  Love these EXCELLENT examples of beautiful jade.  Now that is what I would call spectacular!  AND definitely worth TDF.


----------



## Silver Mom

PJcherri said:


> Hmm I wonder if I'm interpreting the descriptions incorrectly? I somehow thought 'icy' was describing some white cloudiness to it. I've seen sellers describe pale lavender jade that isn't dark/deep coloured to be 'icy'. But what Luna posted is close to what I understood about imperial jade: that vivid shade of green and near glass (excellent) translucency.


Pjcherri, not sure but I think the white cloudiness that you think is icy is actually snow.  My impression of icy is if it is very translucent or clear.  Are the pieces that you referred to in the stores to be imperial green more like the beautiful bangles that Luna posted?  I would still like to see the jade that you saw in the stores so could you please post them when you have a chance.


----------



## dingobeast

LunaDoo said:


> View attachment 3999006
> View attachment 3999007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Mom, here are some pictures of imperial green bangles. My impression was that it wasn't only the color, but the impeccable quality that was the original "imperial." Guess how much one of these bangles cost?



More than my house?


----------



## Silver Mom

dingobeast said:


> More than my house?


Probably even more than THE WHITE HOUSE.  LOL


----------



## LunaDoo

dingobeast said:


> More than my house?


I would guess way more, but I don't know what your house is like!


----------



## LunaDoo

"Icy" is indiscriminately used to describe translucency as far as I can tell.


----------



## LunaDoo

Yes, more yellow= apple green. Appears to have been examined by a private appraiser (normally done for insurance purposes, not necessarily resale value). Difference with this and the others I posted would be color, translucency, texture and evenness of those as well.


----------



## Silver Mom

Amazing how jade can come in such a wide range of colors.


----------



## Silver Mom

LunaDoo said:


> Yes, more yellow= apple green.


I think I like apple green just as much as I like imperial green.  They are both so beautiful to me.


----------



## Silver Mom

LunaDoo said:


> Yes, more yellow= apple green. Appears to have been examined by a private appraiser (normally done for insurance purposes, not necessarily resale value). Difference with this and the others I posted would be color, translucency, texture and evenness of those as well.


Luna, what do you mean when you are referring to texture?


----------



## LunaDoo

Silver Mom said:


> Amazing how jade can come in such a wide range of colors.


True! I think "icy" is an term subjectively used; I see it a lot with sellers. Mason Kay says "ice jade" is highly translucent to transparent with no color. http://www.masonkay.com/blog/2015/05/new-ice-jade-water-jade-jewelry-for-2015-by-mason-kay-jade-2

Also: http://hoffmanjade.com/Icy_Jade.htm


----------



## LunaDoo

Silver Mom said:


> Luna, what do you mean when you are referring to texture?


Type and fineness of grain, and here's an article by GIA which discusses that. Strange thing is the last photo features a carved jade item that looks obviously dyed! https://www.gia.edu/jade-quality-factor


----------



## dingobeast

LunaDoo said:


> I would guess way more, but I don't know what your house is like!



OMG! Just saw 25 million. Yes, much much more than most US houses.


----------



## Silver Mom

LunaDoo said:


> Type and fineness of grain, and here's an article by GIA which discusses that. Strange thing is the last photo features a carved jade item that looks obviously dyed! https://www.gia.edu/jade-quality-factor


THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH Luna.  Now I understand. I always wondered about that.


----------



## Silver Mom

LunaDoo said:


> True! I think "icy" is an term subjectively used; I see it a lot with sellers. Mason Kay says "ice jade" is highly translucent to transparent with no color. http://www.masonkay.com/blog/2015/05/new-ice-jade-water-jade-jewelry-for-2015-by-mason-kay-jade-2
> 
> Also: http://hoffmanjade.com/Icy_Jade.htm


Luna, so do you think Mason Kay is saying only white jade can be considered icy because it is the only kind with no color?


----------



## LunaDoo

This is interesting: https://www.lostlaowai.com/blog/china-stuff/chinese-culture/an-introduction-to-jade/


----------



## Silver Mom

LunaDoo said:


> Not even white-- colorless.


Then when people refer to lavender or green or any other color it can not be classified as icy?


----------



## LunaDoo

Silver Mom said:


> Luna, so do you think Mason Kay is saying only white jade can be considered icy because it is the only kind with no color?


White is a still a color-- they are referring to "ice jade" as highly translucent/transparent without any color.


----------



## LunaDoo

Silver Mom said:


> Then when people refer to lavender or green or any other color it can not be classified as icy?


Like I said, I think that term is used loosely to indicate translucency ("icy" vs "ice") to some extent. Not that it is an accurate description in many cases. Texture and color-- two different categories. So perhaps, a lavender or green with nice translucency/fine texture might be described as "icy" but I don't think it's meant to signify the actual lightness/paleness of the color itself. But! it's all quite confusing and subjective. Looks like people use the terms "icy or ice jade" different ways.


----------



## Silver Mom

Thank you Luna for your patience.  So happy to take advantage of all your knowledge.  If I ever understand all there is to know about jade, I will be a happy person.


----------



## mintea

Hi all! I recently developed an in interest in jade and have been enjoying paging through this thread to absorb info and look at pretty pictures! I got my first bangle, but will have to send it back and try again. I can get it on and off, but only with a dollop of lotion and more wriggling than I'm comfortable with! Do you all "size up" on an oval bangle compared to a round shape? If so, by how many mm? Thanks!


----------



## Purse Nut

Hello mintea and welcome to the Jade Thread. Looking forward to seeing pictures of your jade pieces. 
I personally do not own an oval bangle but I’ve read that you should size up at least 2 mm I believe. Several Jadies here have beautiful carved oval bangles and can help you with their personal experience. I hope you find one that you love soon.


----------



## Silver Mom

mintea said:


> Hi all! I recently developed an in interest in jade and have been enjoying paging through this thread to absorb info and look at pretty pictures! I got my first bangle, but will have to send it back and try again. I can get it on and off, but only with a dollop of lotion and more wriggling than I'm comfortable with! Do you all "size up" on an oval bangle compared to a round shape? If so, by how many mm? Thanks!


I too don't really own an oval but have also heard that you must size up.  I tend to buy my bangles bigger anyway as I hate to hurt.  I am sure you will get lots of good advice on this thread from people that do have ovals.


----------



## Silver Mom

LunaDoo said:


> This is interesting: https://www.lostlaowai.com/blog/china-stuff/chinese-culture/an-introduction-to-jade/


Everyone should read this.  Thank you so much for posting this.  EXCELLENT!


----------



## mintea

Thank you, Purse Nut and Silver Mom! The bangle I bought was 54 x 49 mm inner diameter, I think I'd need at least 2 mm more to feel comfortable... But I'mI not sure how to translate this experience to av round bangle.  I'm pretty sure my hands are a little bigger in the summer heat than this late winter/early spring chill, so I'm thinking I ought to aim for larger!  XD

I will have to snap and share a photo of the little bangle before I send it back out, it's got rich color with areas of nice translucency.


----------



## Silver Mom

mintea said:


> Thank you, Purse Nut and Silver Mom! The bangle I bought was 54 x 49 mm inner diameter, I think I'd need at least 2 mm more to feel comfortable... But I'mI not sure how to translate this experience to av round bangle.  I'm pretty sure my hands are a little bigger in the summer heat than this late winter/early spring chill, so I'm thinking I ought to aim for larger!  XD
> 
> I will have to snap and share a photo of the little bangle before I send it back out, it's got rich color with areas of nice translucency.


Would LOVE to see it.  Thank you.


----------



## PJcherri

Took a read along with the comments on the lostlaowai website and came across something interesting. The term imperial jade may refer to high quality jade stones through the imperial palace to be accepted (or rejected) towards making jewels for the royalty. Perhaps that's why there's discrepancies with the term itself?

And ah ha! Found the answer to my icy question! Not sure if icy can really be 'seen' on a smooth bangle but it looks like it refers to the difference between levels of virtuousness.


----------



## udalrike

Different colors of jade


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

Can´t capture the colours of the pendant exactly. There is more difference between the tender green and white parts.


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Lunadoo, for the idea with the chain. In the past I only used a thin leather cord.


----------



## udalrike

Looks more elegant this way.


----------



## udalrike

Or this


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

A gift from a friend


----------



## Purse Nut

^ Uli all your pieces are so pretty. Loving all this eye candy.


----------



## IWHLVR

Loving all the pics!  Bright spot of my day . . . getting the kids to bed and catching up on this thread is only second to sending the olders off to school and sitting with a cup of coffee and this thread in the morning, ha!  
So for those following the saga . . . I gave up on getting a Mason Kay log in and called them today (been trying since Nov).  Turns out they have issues with gmail addresses -- SO if you have a gmail address you might want to give them a ring!  They were very sweet and helpful!  
I'm packing up 4 bangles to send to them for testing tonight . . . 1 (my first) bought in China which I assumed wasn't dyed since I've worn it months without change but she said still could be dyed, and the three from only-jade.  I am leaning toward emailed results because they're so much cheaper.  And the value assessment so I can put them on my insurance?


----------



## Silver Mom

I purchased a pendant from Mason Kay which came with a cert and yes they are very nice.  I too called them for info on getting some of my bangles tested but opted for GIA instead because my jeweler was able to personally carry my bangles as a favor to me to the area of the GIA lab because she was participating in a jewelry show close by.  You will feel so much better once you have had them tested.  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## LunaDoo

Silver Mom said:


> Thank you Luna for your patience.  So happy to take advantage of all your knowledge.  If I ever understand all there is to know about jade, I will be a happy person.





udalrike said:


> Looks more elegant this way.


it sure does!


----------



## BreadnGem

PJcherri said:


> Hmm I wonder if I'm interpreting the descriptions incorrectly? I somehow thought 'icy' was describing some white cloudiness to it. I've seen sellers describe pale lavender jade that isn't dark/deep coloured to be 'icy'. But what Luna posted is close to what I understood about imperial jade: that vivid shade of green and near glass (excellent) translucency.



“Icy” is used to describe a variety of jade that is highly translucent and clear. Basically, icy jade look like ice. 

The white stuff in some jade are called “clouds”. Lots of sellers use “icy” indiscriminately to generate more sales, bcos “icy jade” is deemed more desirable, but you need to look at the jade to see if it’s truly highly translucent. Iciness and vividness in color are 2 different qualities. There is icy jade that is light colored or colorless. If a piece is both icy & vivid in color, its price will naturally be higher. Hope this helps. 

I’m not too familiar with what’s considered imperial jade, and I’ll be interested to learn more about that too!


----------



## BreadnGem

Silver Mom said:


> Luna, so do you think Mason Kay is saying only white jade can be considered icy because it is the only kind with no color?



Icy jade can be of any color. Translucency and color are 2 different qualities. It’s just that jade that is both icy & vivid in color are rare. I’m guessing “imperial jade” that’s very icy & very bright green will be one of these.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Hi Jadies! I love seeing all the pictures too[emoji4] I’ve not been well and couldn’t read much but I did see the beautiful bangles, pendants and earrings [emoji4] I did get my latest hetian bangle and I love it. No glow and it all tested out well. SG came in at 2.96 for all of the three bangles I purchased from them. So I’m super happy [emoji2] I wore the new one today and it’s a mix of very translucent areas and very white opaque areas. I’m wondering in I can wear it safely like that. I feel like if I hit the white area It would break. 

I wanted to share my experience today [emoji16]

This really nice jeweler I went to today to have a pair of Tiffany earrings repaired that my friend broke at her consignment shop. She had a few gorgeous jade bangles there and after she saw my everyday creamy one, she refused to show me the bangles. She said you already have a very nice jade and patted me on my back. LOL She was sooo sweet. But I still wanted to see her pretty bangles LOL. I guess she figured I only need one nice bangle [emoji1] While I waited for her SA to check in the earrings, she left and came back with food and gave me a crab cake. She wouldn’t let me leave the store without eating it. She said eat it’s while it’s hot and kept offering me a salad. She was sooo nice and she didn’t remember me from my first visit, I had to remind of that. She was the nicest ever to a stranger. I told her I needed her to adopt me and be my grams. She said you come see me anytime. She gave me a snack as I was leaving, it looked like what we call moon pies but it was smaller and had some Asian writing on it, but it was really good LOL. 

I just had to share my experience, because you see this kind of kindness but not as often as it could be. I love that and I try my best to share kindness whenever I can [emoji4] 
Please forgive my typos, I’m still battling this migraine, but it’s getting better. I will definitely have to read all this great information shared over the last few days when I am able to. Thanks for letting me share [emoji16]


----------



## Junkenpo

C Rose, sounds like a lovely experience at the shop.  Nice to be treated well.

Ladies, whenever someone asks about imperial jadeite, the babara hutton necklace is what pops into my head. 
http://www.sothebys.com/en/auctions...te-necklace/2014/03/hutton-mdivani-neckl.html


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> C Rose, sounds like a lovely experience at the shop.  Nice to be treated well.
> 
> Ladies, whenever someone asks about imperial jadeite, the babara hutton necklace is what pops into my head.
> http://www.sothebys.com/en/auctions...te-necklace/2014/03/hutton-mdivani-neckl.html


JKP, truly amazing.


----------



## IWHLVR

Oh CR, that is such a lovely day!  I am glad that you love your new bangles and I am so happy the shop owner was so wonderful to you!  It certainly makes life sweeter (-:


----------



## IWHLVR

CR, I did have to giggle at her refusal to sell you another bangle.  When I first started hunting for a slightly larger bangle, I contacted the store I purchased my original from in China.  It is a lovely bangle, but I can't get it on/off without seriously bruising my hand.  They refused to sell me another, wouldn't even send me pics, although they would send pics of other things to buy!  My SIL (who's Chinese) said it's because most believe you should have 1 bangle that you wear and it will give you strength/health and protect you, switching them out shows you don't have loyalty to the bangle and it won't protect you when you need it (-;


----------



## IWHLVR

So, looking at the Mason Kay site . . . if I go with a squared off bangle, do I go up a little or can I wear the same size I wear in a D cut?  They don't have anything in my size but grey (haven't seen pics) but said they can cut me a black one!  TIA!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Junkenpo said:


> C Rose, sounds like a lovely experience at the shop.  Nice to be treated well.
> 
> Ladies, whenever someone asks about imperial jadeite, the babara hutton necklace is what pops into my head.
> http://www.sothebys.com/en/auctions...te-necklace/2014/03/hutton-mdivani-neckl.html





IWHLVR said:


> Oh CR, that is such a lovely day!  I am glad that you love your new bangles and I am so happy the shop owner was so wonderful to you!  It certainly makes life sweeter (-:





IWHLVR said:


> CR, I did have to giggle at her refusal to sell you another bangle.  When I first started hunting for a slightly larger bangle, I contacted the store I purchased my original from in China.  It is a lovely bangle, but I can't get it on/off without seriously bruising my hand.  They refused to sell me another, wouldn't even send me pics, although they would send pics of other things to buy!  My SIL (who's Chinese) said it's because most believe you should have 1 bangle that you wear and it will give you strength/health and protect you, switching them out shows you don't have loyalty to the bangle and it won't protect you when you need it (-;



Thanks so much Jadies! 

IWHLVR, Thanks.... I definitely think that was her reasoning. It’s funny too, because I wore my new bangle for a couple hours and I ended up taking it off and putting brown sugar back on. I started to explain how I named my everyday bangle but it started to get really weird and drawn out LOL The short and sweet of it is that my husband makes amazing chocolate chip cookies, which is where I got the name before I learned the color was really called brown sugar. Anyways, brown sugar is back where she belongs [emoji6]


----------



## dingobeast

IWHLVR said:


> So, looking at the Mason Kay site . . . if I go with a squared off bangle, do I go up a little or can I wear the same size I wear in a D cut?  They don't have anything in my size but grey (haven't seen pics) but said they can cut me a black one!  TIA!



Hi, IWHLVR-I would ask Kris Mason. She wears a bangle on the larger side, as I recall from my visit there. I think that square cut would fit differently, but I don't know which way it would go.


----------



## dingobeast

IWHLVR said:


> CR, I did have to giggle at her refusal to sell you another bangle.  When I first started hunting for a slightly larger bangle, I contacted the store I purchased my original from in China.  It is a lovely bangle, but I can't get it on/off without seriously bruising my hand.  They refused to sell me another, wouldn't even send me pics, although they would send pics of other things to buy!  My SIL (who's Chinese) said it's because most believe you should have 1 bangle that you wear and it will give you strength/health and protect you, switching them out shows you don't have loyalty to the bangle and it won't protect you when you need it (-;



That actually makes sense. I have my favorite that I cannot bear to take off. I have some other ones, but I consider them to be mostly just pretty.


----------



## Purse Nut

Thought I would post a pick of today’s stack.
As I’ve continued to wear my new Serenity bangle (right one in pic) the color is becoming more distinct to me. It seems to be blue grey with areas of pinkish lavender and green in person. The color is hard to capture in a picture.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi Jadies! I love seeing all the pictures too[emoji4] I’ve not been well and couldn’t read much but I did see the beautiful bangles, pendants and earrings [emoji4] I did get my latest hetian bangle and I love it. No glow and it all tested out well. SG came in at 2.96 for all of the three bangles I purchased from them. So I’m super happy [emoji2] I wore the new one today and it’s a mix of very translucent areas and very white opaque areas. I’m wondering in I can wear it safely like that. I feel like if I hit the white area It would break.
> 
> I wanted to share my experience today [emoji16]
> 
> This really nice jeweler I went to today to have a pair of Tiffany earrings repaired that my friend broke at her consignment shop. She had a few gorgeous jade bangles there and after she saw my everyday creamy one, she refused to show me the bangles. She said you already have a very nice jade and patted me on my back. LOL She was sooo sweet. But I still wanted to see her pretty bangles LOL. I guess she figured I only need one nice bangle [emoji1] While I waited for her SA to check in the earrings, she left and came back with food and gave me a crab cake. She wouldn’t let me leave the store without eating it. She said eat it’s while it’s hot and kept offering me a salad. She was sooo nice and she didn’t remember me from my first visit, I had to remind of that. She was the nicest ever to a stranger. I told her I needed her to adopt me and be my grams. She said you come see me anytime. She gave me a snack as I was leaving, it looked like what we call moon pies but it was smaller and had some Asian writing on it, but it was really good LOL.
> 
> I just had to share my experience, because you see this kind of kindness but not as often as it could be. I love that and I try my best to share kindness whenever I can [emoji4]
> Please forgive my typos, I’m still battling this migraine, but it’s getting better. I will definitely have to read all this great information shared over the last few days when I am able to. Thanks for letting me share [emoji16]



Sorry to hear you have a migraine CRose but what a lovely story. You’re so right in that we need more kindness in this world. Hope you feel better soon my friend. [emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Purse Nut said:


> Thought I would post a pick of today’s stack.
> As I’ve continued to wear my new Serenity bangle (right one in pic) the color is becoming more distinct to me. It seems to be blue grey with areas of pinkish lavender and green in person. The color is hard to capture in a picture.



Beautiful stack. I love the bluish grey in your bangle and the your green bangle has a touch of grey in it too - a gorgeous shade of sage green


----------



## crosso

Hi jadies! Long time, no post! I hope you all are well! I've missed you!
I needed to stop fueling my jade obsession for awhile, but it seems with you or without you it sneaks back into my life, despite the effort to differentiate needs and wants. Still trying to catch up on everyone's postings since last fall and will probably make back references as I catch up, but for now, I have one shout out, because the carving is so amazing - ULI, OMG, I LOVE YOUR LATEST BANGLE! Have never seen anything like it! Congrats!
I have been trying to enjoy what I have and see no need to repost things y'all have seen before. But I did buy myself a birthday bangle (a month early!) that I'm super happy with. Nice grain, beautiful chime. Just got it yesterday, so haven't SG tested yet as my digital scale needs a battery, but I feel good about it - it's from JLCCY on Etsy.
And some lovely little Edwards Black nephrite earrings that I put on gf round earwires I made (didn't care for the silver wire wrapped ones they came on). I've been getting a lot of wear out of these!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Sorry to hear you have a migraine CRose but what a lovely story. You’re so right in that we need more kindness in this world. Hope you feel better soon my friend. [emoji4][emoji8]



Thanks so much 2BJM [emoji5] I am feeling sooo much better today. Thank goodness [emoji28]Hugs my friend [emoji847]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Hi jadies! Long time, no post! I hope you all are well! I've missed you!
> I needed to stop fueling my jade obsession for awhile, but it seems with you or without you it sneaks back into my life, despite the effort to differentiate needs and wants. Still trying to catch up on everyone's postings since last fall and will probably make back references as I catch up, but for now, I have one shout out, because the carving is so amazing - ULI, OMG, I LOVE YOUR LATEST BANGLE! Have never seen anything like it! Congrats!
> I have been trying to enjoy what I have and see no need to repost things y'all have seen before. But I did buy myself a birthday bangle (a month early!) that I'm super happy with. Nice grain, beautiful chime. Just got it yesterday, so haven't SG tested yet as my digital scale needs a battery, but I feel good about it - it's from JLCCY on Etsy.
> And some lovely little Edwards Black nephrite earrings that I put on gf round earwires I made (didn't care for the silver wire wrapped ones they came on). I've been getting a lot of wear out of these!



Hello Crosso! Your birthday bangle is lovely. I just love princesses. The colour is so fresh, and perfect for Spring. 
I love how you designed your black nephrite earrings as well. A true piece of art. Missed you here [emoji4]


----------



## Purse Nut

2boys_jademommy said:


> Beautiful stack. I love the bluish grey in your bangle and the your green bangle has a touch of grey in it too - a gorgeous shade of sage green



2boys_jm thanks. It looks like most or something. The green one is actually my grey nephrite. Here’s another pic in different light.


----------



## Purse Nut

crosso said:


> Hi jadies! Long time, no post! I hope you all are well! I've missed you!
> I needed to stop fueling my jade obsession for awhile, but it seems with you or without you it sneaks back into my life, despite the effort to differentiate needs and wants. Still trying to catch up on everyone's postings since last fall and will probably make back references as I catch up, but for now, I have one shout out, because the carving is so amazing - ULI, OMG, I LOVE YOUR LATEST BANGLE! Have never seen anything like it! Congrats!
> I have been trying to enjoy what I have and see no need to repost things y'all have seen before. But I did buy myself a birthday bangle (a month early!) that I'm super happy with. Nice grain, beautiful chime. Just got it yesterday, so haven't SG tested yet as my digital scale needs a battery, but I feel good about it - it's from JLCCY on Etsy.
> And some lovely little Edwards Black nephrite earrings that I put on gf round earwires I made (didn't care for the silver wire wrapped ones they came on). I've been getting a lot of wear out of these!



Hi Crosso!! I’ve missed you here! Hope all is well with you and yours. Love your new bangle, so soft and pretty. Reposting your beauties if ok with us. 
And yes Uli’s bangle is TOTALLY AWESOME!!!
Sorry, I’m a former California Valley Girl, that had to come out!! LOL
I really like the wires you made for your black earrings too. Very cool [emoji41]
CR I’m glad your feeling better. Sounds like you get super mega bad migraines...no fun at all. My daughter gets them and she has to stay in the dark in her bedroom when they’re bad.


----------



## Dan-Thanh

Wow! So much to catch up for one week. Congrats to all ladies with their new acquisitions. They are awesome, I love seeing eyes candies whenever logging in here.

@Silver Mom talking about imperial green, I always think it's about the colour as well as the tranclucency -watery and moist. The imperial green colour is a little bit darker than emerald. I bought a ring as imperial green a year ago, and I think it's a bottom line quality for imperial green. With the bangle in auction you mentioned, the first photo I think wasn't true to reality, must be altered buy lighting and could be photoshopped. Based on photo in the certificate, $8000 is about retail price for it or a bit less. It's light apple green, and not so tranclucent, in my opinion. If the bangle was the same as the first photo, seriously it wouldn't be sold less than a million even if it was a vintage bangle.


----------



## Silver Mom

Dan-Thanh said:


> View attachment 4001702
> View attachment 4001703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! So much to catch up for one week. Congrats to all ladies with their new acquisitions. They are awesome, I love seeing eyes candies whenever logging in here.
> 
> @Silver Mom talking about imperial green, I always think it's about the colour as well as the tranclucency -watery and moist. The imperial green colour is a little bit darker than emerald. I bought a ring as imperial green a year ago, and I think it's a bottom line quality for imperial green. With the bangle in auction you mentioned, the first photo I think wasn't true to reality, must be altered buy lighting and could be photoshopped. Based on photo in the certificate, $8000 is about retail price for it or a bit less. It's light apple green, and not so tranclucent, in my opinion. If the bangle was the same as the first photo, seriously it wouldn't be sold less than a million even if it was a vintage bangle.


I too think that it seems strange that it would go for so little.  Even if it were not imperial green I still think that $8500 is too little for that quality of bangle.  Although it is not imperial the quality of it is still worthy of so much more than the amount it sold for.  Even being apple green with less translucency.  We all have to be very careful.  I myself would be happy to purchase that bangle for $8500 if it were Grade A.  Maybe somebody got a super deal.
By the way your ring is beautiful.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Dan-Thanh

Silver Mom said:


> I too think that it seems strange that it would go for so little.  Even if it were not imperial green I still think that $8500 is too little for that quality of bangle.  Although it is not imperial the quality of it is still worthy of so much more than the amount it sold for.  Even being apple green with less translucency.  We all have to be very careful.  I myself would be happy to purchase that bangle for $8500 if it were Grade A.  Maybe somebody got a super deal.
> By the way your ring is beautiful.  Thank you for sharing.


Thanks Silver Mom. I personally like your green princess bangle more than that $8500. It's more intense and brighter, lively green compared to that bangle.


----------



## Silver Mom

Dan-Thanh said:


> Thanks Silver Mom. I personally like your green princess bangle more than that $8500. It's more intense and brighter, lively green compared to that bangle.


Awww thank you DT.  I think your beautiful ring matches my bangle so you have to give it to me.  LOL  (I wish).  I really am suspicious of how that bangle could go for so little.  Do you think it could possibly be not grade A?  It is so easy to be duped with jade and I trust no one now a days so I always get my things certified.  Even not being imperial I still think that bangle is a beauty if real.  Also, I think it is best to go with a well known certifying company that has a reputation to uphold because any appraiser could say anything and then how would we know.


----------



## Dan-Thanh

Silver Mom said:


> Awww thank you DT.  I think your beautiful ring matches my bangle so you have to give it to me.  LOL  (I wish).  I really am suspicious of how that bangle could go for so little.  Do you think it could possibly be not grade A?  It is so easy to be duped with jade and I trust no one now a days so I always get my things certified.  Even not being imperial I still think that bangle is a beauty if real.  Also, I think it is best to go with a well known certifying company that has a reputation to uphold because any appraiser could say anything and then how would we know.



I would if I still had it. Shortly after I bought it, my Aunty wanted to buy it off me so I sold it. I was full time mother (still is) I didn't go anywhere much and the ring is so much as a dressing ring, didnt have much chance to wear it. I miss it a bit whenever seeing photos of it. I will definitely buy one like it again. It's amazing colour. I couldn't stop looking at it when having it

It's hard buying online, too good to be true usually is not true. I have heard that even well-known Chinese laboratories have loose standards when testing jadeite these days. For example with good translucent red jadeite often has heat treatment, it's still Grade A because stone structure doesn't change under heat treatment, only makes the red brighter, but it won't be mentioned heat treatment in those certs. My Chinese Jade friend also told me to watch out for those cert that states colour as "natural colour" it's also usually treated. Have to have specific colours description like green or lavender.... Those certificates photos below are for treated jadeite too but stated as natural jadeite or natural colour...I found this a lot on Etsy and EBay. Reason for knowing this is I sent them a type B/C bangle to test and the cert. came out the same. It's sad that these type of bangles get sold a lot because of beautiful colours and prices are competitive to grade A, of course they are not even worth couple hundred dollars.


----------



## PJcherri

@Dan-Thanh : dang that’s disheartening with the testing. I’m actually ok with heat treatments personally; other gems get it too and it’s also difficult to trace too since heat is a natural process.

@crosso : congrats to your new bangle! Oh how does she glows nicely in the sun  do let us know how everything checks out? I’ve seen that seller around as well and would be nice to know.


----------



## udalrike

Thank you very much Crosso and Pursenut!
Crosso, such a sweet and feminine bangle and bold earrings!
PurseNut, I adore your nephrite bangle.
IF you have time, could you please post a picture of your UJ bangle with lavender?


----------



## udalrike

Dan-Thanh, thanks for all this interesting information!


----------



## udalrike

Got this bangle today:


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

In reality:


----------



## udalrike




----------



## PJcherri

I got my bangle from only-jade. I'm a bit disappointing by the colours not matching the photos (I was hoping it would match one of my pendants) to be a paler shade of green and instead I got something that was a touch darker in hue. You ladies agree or is it just me?

Oh well I'll see if it grows on me; I think it pairs nicely with my alt ering (featuring a small natural alexandrite, it's green most of the time but under sunlight it goes a bit blue and under the microwave light it goes purple lol).


----------



## dingobeast

PJcherri said:


> I got my bangle from only-jade. I'm a bit disappointing by the colours not matching the photos (I was hoping it would match one of my pendants) to be a paler shade of green and instead I got something that was a touch darker in hue. You ladies agree or is it just me?
> 
> Oh well I'll see if it grows on me; I think it pairs nicely with my alt ering (featuring a small natural alexandrite, it's green most of the time but under sunlight it goes a bit blue and under the microwave light it goes purple lol).
> 
> View attachment 4002041
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I think the color is prettier than the photo, actually.


----------



## Purse Nut

udalrike said:


> Thank you very much Crosso and Pursenut!
> Crosso, such a sweet and feminine bangle and bold earrings!
> PurseNut, I adore your nephrite bangle.
> IF you have time, could you please post a picture of your UJ bangle with lavender?



Thanks Uli. I’m actually wearing both today. I’ll post a pic as soon as I can. At work....


----------



## Silver Mom

Dan-Thanh said:


> I would if I still had it. Shortly after I bought it, my Aunty wanted to buy it off me so I sold it. I was full time mother (still is) I didn't go anywhere much and the ring is so much as a dressing ring, didnt have much chance to wear it. I miss it a bit whenever seeing photos of it. I will definitely buy one like it again. It's amazing colour. I couldn't stop looking at it when having it
> 
> It's hard buying online, too good to be true usually is not true. I have heard that even well-known Chinese laboratories have loose standards when testing jadeite these days. For example with good translucent red jadeite often has heat treatment, it's still Grade A because stone structure doesn't change under heat treatment, only makes the red brighter, but it won't be mentioned heat treatment in those certs. My Chinese Jade friend also told me to watch out for those cert that states colour as "natural colour" it's also usually treated. Have to have specific colours description like green or lavender.... Those certificates photos below are for treated jadeite too but stated as natural jadeite or natural colour...I found this a lot on Etsy and EBay. Reason for knowing this is I sent them a type B/C bangle to test and the cert. came out the same. It's sad that these type of bangles get sold a lot because of beautiful colours and prices are competitive to grade A, of course they are not even worth couple hundred dollars.
> View attachment 4001837
> View attachment 4001839
> View attachment 4001841


DT, who did you send your BC bangle to to test?  The people on etsy or ebay?  Scary!  My jade friend told me the exact same thing about Red Jade.  He said if the Red is bright red and very even in color it is usually heat treated and not to buy it.  He also told me not to buy any jade until I see it in person and can feel, see and touch it.  He is very knowledgeable and I am thankful for his advice.


----------



## Silver Mom

PJcherri said:


> I got my bangle from only-jade. I'm a bit disappointing by the colours not matching the photos (I was hoping it would match one of my pendants) to be a paler shade of green and instead I got something that was a touch darker in hue. You ladies agree or is it just me?
> 
> Oh well I'll see if it grows on me; I think it pairs nicely with my alt ering (featuring a small natural alexandrite, it's green most of the time but under sunlight it goes a bit blue and under the microwave light it goes purple lol).
> 
> View attachment 4002041


OOOOOOO I love Alexandrites.  My alexandrites are small too because it is very hard to find big ones.  Love yours.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

PJcherri said:


> I got my bangle from only-jade. I'm a bit disappointing by the colours not matching the photos (I was hoping it would match one of my pendants) to be a paler shade of green and instead I got something that was a touch darker in hue. You ladies agree or is it just me?
> 
> Oh well I'll see if it grows on me; I think it pairs nicely with my alt ering (featuring a small natural alexandrite, it's green most of the time but under sunlight it goes a bit blue and under the microwave light it goes purple lol).
> 
> View attachment 4002041



PjC I agree it looks a bit darker in your pics but I like it more. It looks bluer and has more depth plus it matches your gorgeous ring!! 
I bet in time the bangle will grow on you because it’s beautiful. Hard buying online because we always have a vision of what the item will look like and there is usually some discrepancy but in your case I truly feel it looks even better than the sellers pics.


----------



## Silver Mom

PJcherri said:


> I got my bangle from only-jade. I'm a bit disappointing by the colours not matching the photos (I was hoping it would match one of my pendants) to be a paler shade of green and instead I got something that was a touch darker in hue. You ladies agree or is it just me?
> 
> Oh well I'll see if it grows on me; I think it pairs nicely with my alt ering (featuring a small natural alexandrite, it's green most of the time but under sunlight it goes a bit blue and under the microwave light it goes purple lol).
> 
> View attachment 4002041


I also like the IRL better.  Very pretty.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4001982



Pretty bangle Uli! I can see a kiss of lavender within the pale mint green. Also love your amethyst rock [emoji8]


----------



## Purse Nut

Uli here are pics of my UJ bangle


----------



## Dan-Thanh

Silver Mom said:


> DT, who did you send your BC bangle to to test?  The people on etsy or ebay?  Scary!  My jade friend told me the exact same thing about Red Jade.  He said if the Red is bright red and very even in color it is usually heat treated and not to buy it.  He also told me not to buy any jade until I see it in person and can feel, see and touch it.  He is very knowledgeable and I am thankful for his advice.


I sent B/C bangle to those labs that I posted the certificate photos when I visited Vietnam. I was always suspisous about those labs and there we go....they do tell us if it's type A but other than Type A, they try to make the cert looks like it's type A by mentioning natural jadeite, natural colour etc but not stating clearly that colour dyed or polymer impregnating. Sigh! It is great if I could buy jadeite in person, but I can't and lots of us here can only buy online.

@PJcherri heat treatment is ok but I think it's fair for buyers to know what they are buying and pay a reasonable amount of money for it. However none of red jadeite listings online are mentioned whether they have heat treatment or not. I didn't know it until my Chinese friend told me. I could not find any information about it in English either.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Purse Nut said:


> Uli here are pics of my UJ bangle



I remember this one [emoji6]Lots of pretty swirls and spots of colour. This is a perfect Fall and Winter Bangle.


----------



## Purse Nut

^Thanks 2bjm. I really like all the colors. Here she is with my nephrite.


----------



## EarthGatherer

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3997551


Love your ring!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Purse Nut said:


> ^Thanks 2bjm. I really like all the colors. Here she is with my nephrite.



Not sure if it’s my phone but I can’t see the pic....


----------



## Purse Nut

I can’t see any pictures either. Thought something was wrong with my settings but they’re all correct. 
It’s the same way in other threads. Must be a website problem. 
This is weird!


----------



## IWHLVR

Purse Nut said:


> I can’t see any pictures either. Thought something was wrong with my settings but they’re all correct.
> It’s the same way in other threads. Must be a website problem.
> This is weird!


Ah!  I almost typed that I was so glad you were having the same problem . . . I'm not but I've been sitting here trying to figure out why I can't see anything!  I need my fix!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Are you both not able to all pics? I can see picture just not the pic that Purse Nut posted on this page. It’s probably a temporary issue.


----------



## IWHLVR

I can't see any pics other than ads )-:  But other websites appear to be fine . . .


----------



## Purse Nut

Lol I know what you mean IWHLVR. I found another thread started about the picture problem. We need our fix so I hope this glitch is sorted out soon!
2bjm the pics only show when they’re new. The newest one posted was the only one I could see earlier but know I don’t see that one either.


----------



## Silver Mom

Dan-Thanh said:


> I sent B/C bangle to those labs that I posted the certificate photos when I visited Vietnam. I was always suspisous about those labs and there we go....they do tell us if it's type A but other than Type A, they try to make the cert looks like it's type A by mentioning natural jadeite, natural colour etc but not stating clearly that colour dyed or polymer impregnating. Sigh! It is great if I could buy jadeite in person, but I can't and lots of us here can only buy online.
> 
> @PJcherri heat treatment is ok but I think it's fair for buyers to know what they are buying and pay a reasonable amount of money for it. However none of red jadeite listings online are mentioned whether they have heat treatment or not. I didn't know it until my Chinese friend told me. I could not find any information about it in English either.


Whoa.....so scary.  I myself have almost all my jade pieces certified either by the Hong Kong Jade and Stone Lab or the GIA because my jeweler only uses those two companies.  Thank you so much DT for sharing your experience.  We are all jade sisters here.  Hugs.


----------



## Silver Mom

OMG, the pictures are working again.  Just wanted to test if it was working now so I posted my blue bangle.  OK everybody you can post again.  I've been missing everybody's beauties.


----------



## IWHLVR

Silver Mom said:


> View attachment 4002991
> 
> OMG, the pictures are working again.  Just wanted to test if it was working now so I posted my blue bangle.  OK everybody you can post again.  I've been missing everybody's beauties.


I only see your blue bangle, not the other pictures . . . is that working for everyone else?  Maybe I need to clear cookies out?  UGGGGH


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silver Mom said:


> View attachment 4002991
> 
> OMG, the pictures are working again.  Just wanted to test if it was working now so I posted my blue bangle.  OK everybody you can post again.  I've been missing everybody's beauties.





IWHLVR said:


> I only see your blue bangle, not the other pictures . . . is that working for everyone else?  Maybe I need to clear cookies out?  UGGGGH



Beautiful bangle SM [emoji5]

Nope, I only see the one picture too.


----------



## IWHLVR

Coffee was just not the same this morning.  SNIFF


----------



## PJcherri

@Dan-Thanh : I didn't mean to comment if buyers should know or not; this I agree all that information should be revealed to the buyer in order to have an appropriate value paid for the item but sadly, we know what some people do in this industry. I'm not sure with jade but sometimes between gems, heat treatment can be difficult to trace and someone can only suspect if it was used or not, or that typically heating does very little change (only very slight colour improvements rather than to mend inclusions for better transparency). This again, is just from what I understand from gems in general and not sure how far it is applicable to jade.

 Photos will won't load for me either... oh no! I even tried my secondary browser and ... nothing (not even the user photos) other than SM's test post.


----------



## Purse Nut

Silver Mom your blue bangle is totally gorgeous. Le sigh![emoji17] I’m pea green with envy lol


----------



## Purse Nut

IWHLVR said:


> Coffee was just not the same this morning.  SNIFF



I know. This is terrible. We can only see new pictures.


----------



## Silver Mom

OH NO!!!! It's broken AGAIN.  Sorry everybody.


----------



## Silver Mom

Purse Nut said:


> I know. This is terrible. We can only see new pictures.


 IT'S WORKING!  Soooo happy.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silver Mom said:


> IT'S WORKING!  Soooo happy.



Yes! Finally, I was so confused as to what was what. Thank goodness [emoji28]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Purse Nut said:


> Hi Crosso!! I’ve missed you here! Hope all is well with you and yours. Love your new bangle, so soft and pretty. Reposting your beauties if ok with us.
> And yes Uli’s bangle is TOTALLY AWESOME!!!
> Sorry, I’m a former California Valley Girl, that had to come out!! LOL
> I really like the wires you made for your black earrings too. Very cool [emoji41]
> CR I’m glad your feeling better. Sounds like you get super mega bad migraines...no fun at all. My daughter gets them and she has to stay in the dark in her bedroom when they’re bad.



So much to catch up on now [emoji5]

Thanks so much Purse Nut! It’s getting better [emoji4] 

I [emoji173]️your Nephrite bangles and I can see them now [emoji16]


----------



## Purse Nut

OMG it’s so good to have everything back to normal!


----------



## teagansmum

Hello ladies! I pop on here to get my jade photo fix every so often, and I too almost had a melt down when the photos weren't showing!! I've made some recent purchases and here is one I bought from Gojade that I'm still awaiting on. He had 2 similar and I'm hoping one of the ladies here purchased the other.


----------



## Purse Nut

Teagansmum I’m so excited for you! Congrats on your new beauty! I love the colors. 
I have a donut ring out for delivery today and I hope I’m not disappointed. It’s my first jade donut and it’s celadon color so I’m hoping it’ll match my nephrite bangle.


----------



## teagansmum

Purse Nut said:


> Teagansmum I’m so excited for you! Congrats on your new beauty! I love the colors.
> I have a donut ring out for delivery today and I hope I’m not disappointed. It’s my first jade donut and it’s celadon color so I’m hoping it’ll match my nephrite bangle.



Thank you! Did you buy it from gojade?
His jade really is lovely. I do hope it matches your nephrite bangle. please post photos when you get a chance.


----------



## Purse Nut

At work on my short shift. Left wrist today.


----------



## Purse Nut

teagansmum said:


> Hello ladies! I pop on here to get my jade photo fix every so often, and I too almost had a melt down when the photos weren't showing!! I've made some recent purchases and here is one I bought from Gojade that I'm still awaiting on. He had 2 similar and I'm hoping one of the ladies here purchased the other.



Please post some mod shots when your new bangle arrives. Can’t wait to see it on you.


----------



## Purse Nut

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3997579



Uli I just had a moment of revelation and realized you named your beautiful carved snake in bamboo bangle after the snake Kaa in The Jungle Book. Duh! Sometimes I have to laugh at myself for not catching onto things. [emoji13] LOL


----------



## Purse Nut

My ring arrived and here’s some pics in the sun.


----------



## Purse Nut

Blends with my nephrite nicely. I’m happy with it.


----------



## teagansmum

Purse Nut said:


> My ring arrived and here’s some pics in the sun.



Omg!!! that's the prettiest setting I've ever seen! did you design it yourself ? I love it!!!
Plus it's goes perfect with your bangle.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Purse Nut said:


> Blends with my nephrite nicely. I’m happy with it.



Gorgeous ring Purse Nut! Colour does match with your bangle. It’s so pretty. Bold and beautiful. [emoji7]
The stack you have on today looks great too!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> Hello ladies! I pop on here to get my jade photo fix every so often, and I too almost had a melt down when the photos weren't showing!! I've made some recent purchases and here is one I bought from Gojade that I'm still awaiting on. He had 2 similar and I'm hoping one of the ladies here purchased the other.



Hi Tea! Very very nice - hope this arrives soon!  I love the texture and the speck of green


----------



## Purse Nut

teagansmum said:


> Omg!!! that's the prettiest setting I've ever seen! did you design it yourself ? I love it!!!
> Plus it's goes perfect with your bangle.



Thank you Tea. I found it on eBay. Sellers name is branson-jewels-more. Think there’s another one available. Setting is sterling silver and the accent stones are cz’s. Here’s a pic on my hand.


----------



## Purse Nut

2boys_jademommy said:


> Gorgeous ring Purse Nut! Colour does match with your bangle. It’s so pretty. Bold and beautiful. [emoji7]
> The stack you have on today looks great too!!



Thank you for the compliment 2bjm. Post pics of your beauties too. We all know your wearing some jade today. Love the pics!


----------



## Purse Nut

While waiting for coffee to finish brewing, the sun was shining into my living room window and I had to take a couple pictures. Hope you all don’t mind. Such a pretty morning here in the desert Southwest.


----------



## teagansmum

Love your stack Purse Nut!!
I really need to switch my bead spacer as it's wearing out badly, but here's my stack of Hetian smoke grey princess on the left and Hetian dragon  bangle on the right.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Black Hetian wide bangle on the bottom.


----------



## Purse Nut

I love your stack Tea! They’re both gorgeous bangles. Thank you for posting more pieces. I love seeing what everyone is wearing.
I have a black one very similar to yours [emoji846]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Purse Nut said:


> While waiting for coffee to finish brewing, the sun was shining into my living room window and I had to take a couple pictures. Hope you all don’t mind. Such a pretty morning here in the desert Southwest.



So beautiful Purse Nut. Your nephrite looks ethereal in the morning light. 
I’m just catching up on today’s posts. Will try and post pics tomorrow. [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> Love your stack Purse Nut!!
> I really need to switch my bead spacer as it's wearing out badly, but here's my stack of Hetian smoke grey princess on the left and Hetian dragon  bangle on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4006396
> 
> Black Hetian wide bangle on the bottom.



Gorgeous Tea! I love that Smokey grey nephrite. Such an unusual colour for nephrite. Both your bangles have a soft glow to them. 
You black Hetian looks amazing. I’m wearing my black nephrite too. Will try and post tomorrow.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Purse Nut said:


> Thank you Tea. I found it on eBay. Sellers name is branson-jewels-more. Think there’s another one available. Setting is sterling silver and the accent stones are cz’s. Here’s a pic on my hand.



I love the design of this ring.[emoji7] It’s so big and bold but pretty at the same time. Looks awesome on your hand!


----------



## teagansmum

Thank you purse nut! Black seems to go with everything .
Thank you 2 boys! I didn't like my smoke grey nephrite at first, but after wearing her, I couldn't take her off. She's become a favorite of mine.
Would love to see your black nephrite!


----------



## FraBa

Hello Jade Lovers! 
Beautiful bangles everyone!!!
I was reading the thread for some months now and learned so much! 
Thanks to the suggestions in the reputable sellers thread I bought my everyday bangle from Ultimate Jadeite on Etsy. I'm wearing her now 24/7 for the las 5 Months... She's a bluish green, light green and very faint lavender Jadeite bangle! I love the uniqueness in her spots and color transitions. 
Here a pic when I first got her and one from now


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

FraBa said:


> Hello Jade Lovers!
> Beautiful bangles everyone!!!
> I was reading the thread for some months now and learned so much!
> Thanks to the suggestions in the reputable sellers thread I bought my everyday bangle from Ultimate Jadeite on Etsy. I'm wearing her now 24/7 for the las 5 Months... She's a bluish green, light green and very faint lavender Jadeite bangle! I love the uniqueness in her spots and color transitions.
> Here a pic when I first got her and one from now
> View attachment 4006671
> View attachment 4006672



Welcome FraBa and thanks for sharing your pretty bangle. Gorgeous mix of colours. I particularly like the splotches of darker green on one side and the soft green on the other. Is this your first bangle? Just wondering because it looks like you picked the right size for your wrist.


----------



## FraBa

2boys_jademommy said:


> Welcome FraBa and thanks for sharing your pretty bangle. Gorgeous mix of colours. I particularly like the splotches of darker green on one side and the soft green on the other. Is this your first bangle? Just wondering because it looks like you picked the right size for your wrist.


2boys_jademommy Thank you for you kind welcome! The splotches were really what me draw to this bangle at first sight too  Actually its my second bangle. Before finding this thread I bought a princess bangle from eBay, but because it was just 100 USD I now think its treated (picture below) which was also way too big for me with 60mm inside diameter.  But I was hooked on Jadefever and googling around I found this thread and after a long research I bought the bluish- green mix one from Ultimate Jadeite..and yes I was so happy its my correct size (56mm) when I got it. Its definitally a lot of pain putting on with soap (I have large not very flexible hands and tiny wrist) but as I'm not switching bangles it's the perfect everyday size which is super comfy  


	

		
			
		

		
	
  picture of my first bangle which I think may be treated


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

FraBa said:


> 2boys_jademommy Thank you for you kind welcome! The splotches were really what me draw to this bangle at first sight too  Actually its my second bangle. Before finding this thread I bought a princess bangle from eBay, but because it was just 100 USD I now think its treated (picture below) which was also way too big for me with 60mm inside diameter.  But I was hooked on Jadefever and googling around I found this thread and after a long research I bought the bluish- green mix one from Ultimate Jadeite..and yes I was so happy its my correct size (56mm) when I got it. Its definitally a lot of pain putting on with soap (I have large not very flexible hands and tiny wrist) but as I'm not switching bangles it's the perfect everyday size which is super comfy
> View attachment 4006800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picture of my first bangle which I think may be treated



It’s hard to say for certain if your first bangle is treated but considering how green it is and that it’s under $100.00 then perhaps it’s treated. That’s ok most of us have had a least one treated bangle. You did well with your everyday bangle though - it’s beautiful! [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Not the best lighting but here is a pic of what I’m wearing today at work. I recently switched back to my black nephrite.


----------



## mintea

FraBa, I love the blend of colors in your bangle!

2boys_jademommy, the black nephrite photographs well... but I bet it looks even better in person.

I am waiting for a bangle in the mail today! I bought on eBay from mats_alice, a seller I saw mentioned a few times in this thread! A good selection of relatively inexpensive bangles. My first attempt at a bangle is attached. The color is a bit livelier in person, I'm surprised by how tough it was to try to catch the color accurately on camera. I mailed this one back because it was too small for comfort, but it'll be back in the shop soon, I'm sure. XD



	

		
			
		

		
	
 It was an oval 54 x 49 mm inner diameter. It fit snugly around my wrist, but getting it on/off was a pain... I switch up my jewelry so I needed something that I could take on and off without the aid of special tricks! I hope I didn't overshoot and get my replacement bangle TOO big, but I'll find out soon.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

mintea said:


> FraBa, I love the blend of colors in your bangle!
> 
> 2boys_jademommy, the black nephrite photographs well... but I bet it looks even better in person.
> 
> I am waiting for a bangle in the mail today! I bought on eBay from mats_alice, a seller I saw mentioned a few times in this thread! A good selection of relatively inexpensive bangles. My first attempt at a bangle is attached. The color is a bit livelier in person, I'm surprised by how tough it was to try to catch the color accurately on camera. I mailed this one back because it was too small for comfort, but it'll be back in the shop soon, I'm sure. XD
> 
> View attachment 4006905
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was an oval 54 x 49 mm inner diameter. It fit snugly around my wrist, but getting it on/off was a pain... I switch up my jewelry so I needed something that I could take on and off without the aid of special tricks! I hope I didn't overshoot and get my replacement bangle TOO big, but I'll find out soon.



This one is very nice but I if getting it on and off was very painful I think you made the right choice in returning it. Hopefully your new bangle will be just a lovely if not more so 
Please post pics when it arrives!


----------



## Purse Nut

FraBa said:


> Hello Jade Lovers!
> Beautiful bangles everyone!!!
> I was reading the thread for some months now and learned so much!
> Thanks to the suggestions in the reputable sellers thread I bought my everyday bangle from Ultimate Jadeite on Etsy. I'm wearing her now 24/7 for the las 5 Months... She's a bluish green, light green and very faint lavender Jadeite bangle! I love the uniqueness in her spots and color transitions.
> Here a pic when I first got her and one from now
> View attachment 4006671
> View attachment 4006672



Welcome to the Jade Lovers Group FraBa and your UJ bangle has such pretty greens in it. What a perfect everyday bangle. The one you suspect may be treated is pretty too. I’m pretty sure I have one of those in my collection. I need the get a black light.


----------



## Purse Nut

2boys_jademommy said:


> Not the best lighting but here is a pic of what I’m wearing today at work. I recently switched back to my black nephrite.
> View attachment 4006868



I see why you love that black one 2boys, wow!
Your ring is a beauty too. Lavender color is so delicious.


----------



## Purse Nut

teagansmum said:


> Thank you purse nut! Black seems to go with everything .
> Would love to see your black nephrite!



Here’s my black one Tea. It’s really a black-green.


----------



## teagansmum

2boys_jademommy said:


> Not the best lighting but here is a pic of what I’m wearing today at work. I recently switched back to my black nephrite.
> View attachment 4006868


I love the style of yours!


2boys_jademommy said:


> Not the best lighting but here is a pic of what I’m wearing today at work. I recently switched back to my black nephrite.
> View attachment 4006868


I love how glossy yours is! It suits you perfectly!


----------



## teagansmum

Purse Nut said:


> Here’s my black one Tea. It’s really a black-green.


Purse Nut, I love it! very much like mine, but shinier. Mine has a forest green tint in the sun light, so not completely black. Some day I'll hunt around for a solid black, but right now I'm trying to refrain from buying more.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Thank you for the compliment Tea and Purse Nut. My “black” bangle is actually very dark green as well. Under bright sunlight you can see dark swirls of green but most of the time it looks black. Probably the most versatile bangle I have - goes with everything.


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Not the best lighting but here is a pic of what I’m wearing today at work. I recently switched back to my black nephrite.
> View attachment 4006868


Super Gorgeous 2 boys.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> Super Gorgeous 2 boys.



Thank you Silver Mom - I copied your beautiful black bangle. [emoji8] lol literally showed him a pic of your bangle. [emoji6]


----------



## teagansmum

2 boys, now I  wonder if all black hetian has a tint of green to it. ??


----------



## FraBa

Purse Nut said:


> Welcome to the Jade Lovers Group FraBa and your UJ bangle has such pretty greens in it. What a perfect everyday bangle. The one you suspect may be treated is pretty too. I’m pretty sure I have one of those in my collection. I need the get a black light.


Thank you very much Purse Nut! You all have so wonderful Jades  For the moment I'm trying to just stick to one bangle which is very difficult with so much eye candy on this thread


----------



## Purse Nut

FraBa I know exactly what you mean about the eye candy. 
BEWARE- The Jade Bug Bites Here!


----------



## mintea

Haha, me too though. I am hoping one bangle will satisfy me for a time, and that the eye candy in this thread will keep me going while I soak up ideas and info for a date in the far future, but... a small part of me is thinking I'll probably have another piece before the year is out. There are just too many pretty varieties out there, and each stone is unique.


----------



## FraBa

mintea said:


> Haha, me too though. I am hoping one bangle will satisfy me for a time, and that the eye candy in this thread will keep me going while I soak up ideas and info for a date in the far future, but... a small part of me is thinking I'll probably have another piece before the year is out. There are just too many pretty varieties out there, and each stone is unique.


Mintea I totally get you and Purse Nut!!! I have a confession to make: while I was searching for my everyday bangle I bought 4 beaded jadeite bracelets and the pendant you see in my avatar...with the justification that there not bangles LOL


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> 2 boys, now I  wonder if all black hetian has a tint of green to it. ??



I don’t know...I believe there is black jadeite but with nephrite it’s a dark inky green that looks black. Maybe another Jadie will know.


----------



## PJcherri

mintea said:


> Haha, me too though. I am hoping one bangle will satisfy me for a time, and that the eye candy in this thread will keep me going while I soak up ideas and info for a date in the far future, but... a small part of me is thinking I'll probably have another piece before the year is out. There are just too many pretty varieties out there, and each stone is unique.



I hear ya! I already have a little wishlist of bangles I'm on the hunt for. Hey, we're only still 3 months into the year, right? haha


----------



## berniechocolate

Went back to Hong Kong last week and brought these back  . One of them Also belongs to the original thread starter here  






Bluish lavender with floating green 






Another yellow Marmalade mini 




A friend ‘s 



An icy jadeite goldfish 






Some icy donuts . 

Rather fruitful in addition to the fantastic view at Victoria ‘s Peak


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> Went back to Hong Kong last week and brought these back  . One of them Also belongs to the original thread starter here
> 
> View attachment 4007655
> View attachment 4007656
> View attachment 4007657
> 
> 
> Bluish lavender with floating green
> 
> View attachment 4007659
> View attachment 4007660
> View attachment 4007661
> 
> 
> Another yellow Marmalade mini
> 
> View attachment 4007662
> 
> 
> A friend ‘s
> 
> View attachment 4007663
> 
> An icy jadeite goldfish
> 
> View attachment 4007664
> 
> View attachment 4007665
> 
> 
> Some icy donuts .
> 
> 
> Rather fruitful in addition to the fantastic view at Victoria ‘s Peak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4007666


Bernie, TRULY GORGEOUS!  Very successful trip.  Congrats.


----------



## berniechocolate

It was lovely going back because it’s been quite a few years ! Haha catch up with friends and some jade shopping too!


----------



## FraBa

berniechocolate said:


> Went back to Hong Kong last week and brought these back  . One of them Also belongs to the original thread starter here
> 
> View attachment 4007655
> View attachment 4007656
> View attachment 4007657
> 
> 
> Bluish lavender with floating green
> 
> View attachment 4007659
> View attachment 4007660
> View attachment 4007661
> 
> 
> Another yellow Marmalade mini
> 
> View attachment 4007662
> 
> 
> A friend ‘s
> 
> View attachment 4007663
> 
> An icy jadeite goldfish
> 
> View attachment 4007664
> 
> View attachment 4007665
> 
> 
> Some icy donuts .
> 
> Rather fruitful in addition to the fantastic view at Victoria ‘s Peak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4007666



 So incredible  beautiful!!! I like especially the first bangle with the combination of lavender and green! It must be amazing to shop Jade in Hong Kong


----------



## berniechocolate

FraBa said:


> So incredible  beautiful!!! I like especially the first bangle with the combination of lavender and green! It must be amazing to shop Jade in Hong Kong



Thanks for the kind compliments.  Yeah it was really fun catching with Changes in Hk . This thread has moved 300 post since I got back , lol can seem to catch up fast enough ! 

Hope to see you post your jade jewelry for shares soon too ! [emoji1303][emoji173]️


----------



## berniechocolate

2boys_jademommy said:


> I don’t know...I believe there is black jadeite but with nephrite it’s a dark inky green that looks black. Maybe another Jadie will know.



Black jadeite - there is two type . 

Black chicken variety . No green tones . Can have icy spots for better quality ones . And grayish to deep ebony black . 

Omphacite - looks black but when light shines thru . It’s vivid green .  


Nephrite -

Some hetian are very black but has a green tone . Like the deep inky green u says .

And then there’s nephrite like a Edwards black . That’s opaque . So black that u can’t  see through at all . No green tones .


----------



## mintea

WOW! Bernie, those are all beautiful! The "yellow marmalade" colors in particular look so cheerful, a spot of sunshine on a gloomy, snowy/icy morning. The bangle and the beaded bracelet look fantastic together. Great view of the city, too.  I didn't know about all the different types of black jade, either... I knew about omphacite, but not the "black chicken" variety.

Meanwhile I am wearing my humble new bangle and I absolutely adore it. Will share pictures, hopefully after the sun comes out? Though to be honest, it looks fabulous in artificial light, too.


----------



## FraBa

mintea said:


> WOW! Bernie, those are all beautiful! The "yellow marmalade" colors in particular look so cheerful, a spot of sunshine on a gloomy, snowy/icy morning. The bangle and the beaded bracelet look fantastic together. Great view of the city, too.  I didn't know about all the different types of black jade, either... I knew about omphacite, but not the "black chicken" variety.
> 
> Meanwhile I am wearing my humble new bangle and I absolutely adore it. Will share pictures, hopefully after the sun comes out? Though to be honest, it looks fabulous in artificial light, too.



Please share a picture in artificial light and day light! I'm always amazed how different Jadeite can look depending the light


----------



## dingobeast

berniechocolate said:


> Went back to Hong Kong last week and brought these back  . One of them Also belongs to the original thread starter here
> 
> View attachment 4007655
> View attachment 4007656
> View attachment 4007657
> 
> 
> Bluish lavender with floating green
> 
> View attachment 4007659
> View attachment 4007660
> View attachment 4007661
> 
> 
> Another yellow Marmalade mini
> 
> View attachment 4007662
> 
> 
> A friend ‘s
> 
> View attachment 4007663
> 
> An icy jadeite goldfish
> 
> View attachment 4007664
> 
> View attachment 4007665
> 
> 
> Some icy donuts .
> 
> Rather fruitful in addition to the fantastic view at Victoria ‘s Peak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4007666




Those are literally breathtaking, Bernie!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> Went back to Hong Kong last week and brought these back  . One of them Also belongs to the original thread starter here
> 
> View attachment 4007655
> View attachment 4007656
> View attachment 4007657
> 
> 
> Bluish lavender with floating green
> 
> View attachment 4007659
> View attachment 4007660
> View attachment 4007661
> 
> 
> Another yellow Marmalade mini
> 
> View attachment 4007662
> 
> 
> A friend ‘s
> 
> View attachment 4007663
> 
> An icy jadeite goldfish
> 
> View attachment 4007664
> 
> View attachment 4007665
> 
> 
> Some icy donuts .
> 
> Rather fruitful in addition to the fantastic view at Victoria ‘s Peak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4007666


WOW your new pieces are truly breathtaking....I've heard HK has beautiful jade jewellery. I can't get over how gorgeous your new bangles are Bernie  Both are equally tdf but that mini marmalade is just too sunny and cheerful


----------



## udalrike

Bernie, I am speechless.... So many beauties!


----------



## udalrike

Got this today:


----------



## dingobeast

berniechocolate said:


> Went back to Hong Kong last week and brought these back  . One of them Also belongs to the original thread starter here
> 
> View attachment 4007655
> View attachment 4007656
> View attachment 4007657
> 
> 
> Bluish lavender with floating green
> 
> View attachment 4007659
> View attachment 4007660
> View attachment 4007661
> 
> 
> Another yellow Marmalade mini
> 
> View attachment 4007662
> 
> 
> A friend ‘s
> 
> View attachment 4007663
> 
> An icy jadeite goldfish
> 
> View attachment 4007664
> 
> View attachment 4007665
> 
> 
> Some icy donuts .
> 
> Rather fruitful in addition to the fantastic view at Victoria ‘s Peak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4007666




So loving the green and yellow jadeite I am seeing this year! The lavender is also gorgeous.


----------



## Purse Nut

WOW Bernie! What a gorgeous jade haul! Thank you for sharing your beauties with us all. Hong Kong looks like an exciting city to visit. Not to mention the jade shopping...wow


----------



## Purse Nut

udalrike said:


> Got this today:



I knew you’d get yours first Uli. I can’t wait to get mine.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Got this today:



Your new pendant looks great Uli! Is it nephrite? It has that beautiful creamy quality to it. [emoji7]


----------



## berniechocolate

dingobeast said:


> So loving the green and yellow jadeite I am seeing this year! The lavender is also gorgeous.



Thanks ladies for the kind compliments . Yes yellow is one of my favorite colors in jadeite . I like imperial green very much too , but it’s really expensive And also I can’t seem to carry off full green very well , so icy blues , whites , oranges & yellows , black & lavenders are very safe bets for me . 

Did a comparison .

Baby marmalade / junior marmalade ( this is cousin to Jade lover’s marmalade we’re both from UJ and same stone ) , and then a yellow green peach . 

All 3 pictured
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4008559

	

		
			
		

		
	
 here were from different stones but yet they manage to look quite similar .
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4008556


----------



## berniechocolate

Not sure why the pictures aren’t showing up . Shall repost the pics


----------



## berniechocolate

udalrike said:


> Got this today:



Wow a new donut ! It’s very exciting to wait for them to come true the door . Does it take long to reach Uli ?


----------



## PJcherri

Love your pieces, berniechocolate! The peach pendant looks extra juicy!


----------



## LunaDoo

Would someone be able to translate this for me, please? I can't run it through an online translator because it's a photo.


----------



## FraBa

berniechocolate said:


> Not sure why the pictures aren’t showing up . Shall repost the pics
> 
> View attachment 4008562
> View attachment 4008563



Incredible colours and translucency [emoji7]


----------



## FraBa

My stack for today [emoji4] everyday bangle, wedding band, gold bangle and Jadeite bracelet “cherry blossoms and pigs” from JadebyNikolai


----------



## dingobeast

The Fairy and a gold leather buffer with a lovely carved Jadeite gift from a friend.


----------



## dingobeast

Purse Nut said:


> While waiting for coffee to finish brewing, the sun was shining into my living room window and I had to take a couple pictures. Hope you all don’t mind. Such a pretty morning here in the desert Southwest.



Such a lovely stack! Can you tell me what you are using there as a spacer?


----------



## FraBa

dingobeast said:


> The Fairy and a gold leather buffer with a lovely carved Jadeite gift from a friend.


Beautiful bangles!!! And I love the buffer bracelet as well


----------



## mintea

Bernie, the"family photo" of the yellow jade is just delicious. XD

FraBa and Dingo, love the stacked bracelets, they are great combos.

It is definitely long-sleeves season where I am (snow day today!) so I don't have the wrist space to pile on extra bracelets quite yet. Bring on spring! I'll have an excuse to get some stacking buddies. In the meantime, I am enjoying my new and one and only jade bangle. Second time was a charm!


----------



## FraBa

mintea said:


> Bernie, the"family photo" of the yellow jade is just delicious. XD
> 
> FraBa and Dingo, love the stacked bracelets, they are great combos.
> 
> It is definitely long-sleeves season where I am (snow day today!) so I don't have the wrist space to pile on extra bracelets quite yet. Bring on spring! I'll have an excuse to get some stacking buddies. In the meantime, I am enjoying my new and one and only jade bangle. Second time was a charm!
> 
> View attachment 4009257


It looks just beautiful on its own! I love the color graduations and its shininess! And it absolutely suits your name mintea


----------



## berniechocolate

LunaDoo said:


> View attachment 4008664
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would someone be able to translate this for me, please? I can't run it through an online translator because it's a photo.



It’s say Fu Lin Jadeite products 

Grade A 

$189


----------



## berniechocolate

mintea said:


> Bernie, the"family photo" of the yellow jade is just delicious. XD
> 
> FraBa and Dingo, love the stacked bracelets, they are great combos.
> 
> It is definitely long-sleeves season where I am (snow day today!) so I don't have the wrist space to pile on extra bracelets quite yet. Bring on spring! I'll have an excuse to get some stacking buddies. In the meantime, I am enjoying my new and one and only jade bangle. Second time was a charm!
> 
> View attachment 4009257



I like the  icy minty green bits .  I have gotten rather tanned now taking my son for swimming sessions , I wish I could look as good in minty green as you too . It works perfectly with your fair skin tone !  

You should be collecting more soon , jadeite comes in a myriad of colors . Very exciting haha !


----------



## berniechocolate

dingobeast said:


> The Fairy and a gold leather buffer with a lovely carved Jadeite gift from a friend.



Omg that yellow is so gorgeous . Is it from ultimate jadeite ! I m this sucker for bright cheery doses of sunshine lemony yellow tones . This is a very lovely stacked .   I m quite petite so too much doesn’t look good on me , but somewhere you put up a very elegant look with the gold leather buffer !


----------



## berniechocolate

FraBa said:


> My stack for today [emoji4] everyday bangle, wedding band, gold bangle and Jadeite bracelet “cherry blossoms and pigs” from JadebyNikolai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4008705



Very elegant . I like the gold bangle you paired with it that makes the whole look more contemporary . 

I don’t feel so bad now buying jades after seeing that I m not the only one with an obsession lol


----------



## FraBa

berniechocolate said:


> Very elegant . I like the gold bangle you paired with it that makes the whole look more contemporary .
> 
> I don’t feel so bad now buying jades after seeing that I m not the only one with an obsession lol



Thank you berniechocolate  I had a jewellery obsession before but my discovery of Jade (not very common where I'm from) made it escalate quickly LOL


----------



## LunaDoo

berniechocolate said:


> It’s say Fu Lin Jadeite products
> 
> Grade A
> 
> $189


Thanks!!


----------



## crosso

Purse Nut said:


> At work on my short shift. Left wrist today.


Pretty jade and cool bumper!


----------



## crosso

Purse Nut said:


> Blends with my nephrite nicely. I’m happy with it.


Very nice setting - I like how the delicate setting tempers the bold size. It's unique and a great match to your bangle.


----------



## crosso

teagansmum said:


> Love your stack Purse Nut!!
> I really need to switch my bead spacer as it's wearing out badly, but here's my stack of Hetian smoke grey princess on the left and Hetian dragon  bangle on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4006396
> 
> Black Hetian wide bangle on the bottom.


All gorgeous! I love the dragon!


----------



## crosso

berniechocolate said:


> Went back to Hong Kong last week and brought these back  . One of them Also belongs to the original thread starter here
> 
> View attachment 4007655
> View attachment 4007656
> View attachment 4007657
> 
> 
> Bluish lavender with floating green
> 
> View attachment 4007659
> View attachment 4007660
> View attachment 4007661
> 
> 
> Another yellow Marmalade mini
> 
> View attachment 4007662
> 
> 
> A friend ‘s
> 
> View attachment 4007663
> 
> An icy jadeite goldfish
> 
> View attachment 4007664
> 
> View attachment 4007665
> 
> 
> Some icy donuts .
> 
> Rather fruitful in addition to the fantastic view at Victoria ‘s Peak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4007666


Holy WOW!!! Such beautiful jade! Wish there were more yellow available for buyers in US, but I rarely see them and when I do, they are opaque. Sigh, probably couldn't afford one of those icy beauties anyway. Thanks for posting the eye candy!


----------



## crosso

My Saint Paddy's Day picks (a few days late) jadeite and chrysoprase


----------



## crosso

Haven't posted what I wore today in awhile - love my little bats Necklace from suzannes corner/ebay, dragon phoenix bangle from gojade/ebay and my bestie bangle (gift from my dearest friend).


----------



## dingobeast

Whoopsie post


----------



## dingobeast

berniechocolate said:


> Omg that yellow is so gorgeous . Is it from ultimate jadeite ! I m this sucker for bright cheery doses of sunshine lemony yellow tones . This is a very lovely stacked .   I m quite petite so too much doesn’t look good on me , but somewhere you put up a very elegant look with the gold leather buffer !



Thank you, yes! I fell in love with this as well as all of the other yellow/green beauties UJ has. Only bought this one, but love all of the springy color ones.


----------



## Purse Nut

dingobeast said:


> Such a lovely stack! Can you tell me what you are using there as a spacer?



They’re bracelets I got on ‘the bay’. They’re crystal mesh bracelets. Here’s a link to the ones I got with the interlocking magnetic clasp. 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/302676597273


----------



## dingobeast

Purse Nut said:


> They’re bracelets I got on ‘the bay’. They’re crystal mesh bracelets. Here’s a link to the ones I got with the interlocking magnetic clasp.
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/302676597273



Thank you so much, Purse Nut!


----------



## IWHLVR

Dan-Thanh said:


> It's hard buying online, too good to be true usually is not true. I have heard that even well-known Chinese laboratories have loose standards when testing jadeite these days. For example with good translucent red jadeite often has heat treatment, it's still Grade A because stone structure doesn't change under heat treatment, only makes the red brighter, but it won't be mentioned heat treatment in those certs. My Chinese Jade friend also told me to watch out for those cert that states colour as "natural colour" it's also usually treated. Have to have specific colours description like green or lavender.... Those certificates photos below are for treated jadeite too but stated as natural jadeite or natural colour...I found this a lot on Etsy and EBay. Reason for knowing this is I sent them a type B/C bangle to test and the cert. came out the same. It's sad that these type of bangles get sold a lot because of beautiful colours and prices are competitive to grade A, of course they are not even worth couple hundred dollars.
> View attachment 4001837
> View attachment 4001839
> View attachment 4001841



*Back on after no computer AGAIN*
Thanks for posting these pics!  When I saw your screen shot my blood ran cold since as I remembered all my bangles came back as "light green" in the translator and thought I was remembering wrong.  So I had to grab all my certs and check them . . . whew!  Actual color names!


----------



## IWHLVR

PJcherri said:


> I got my bangle from only-jade. I'm a bit disappointing by the colours not matching the photos (I was hoping it would match one of my pendants) to be a paler shade of green and instead I got something that was a touch darker in hue. You ladies agree or is it just me?
> 
> Oh well I'll see if it grows on me; I think it pairs nicely with my alt ering (featuring a small natural alexandrite, it's green most of the time but under sunlight it goes a bit blue and under the microwave light it goes purple lol).
> 
> View attachment 4002041


Oh PJcherri . . . I agree the pic is not a good match for your bangle but I think it's a case of his pic not doing justice to the bangle!  Honestly like it on your wrist better than his pic!  LOVE it!   Are you liking it any better now?


----------



## IWHLVR

berniechocolate said:


> Went back to Hong Kong last week and brought these back  . One of them Also belongs to the original thread starter here
> 
> View attachment 4007655
> View attachment 4007656
> View attachment 4007657
> 
> 
> Bluish lavender with floating green
> 
> View attachment 4007659
> View attachment 4007660
> View attachment 4007661
> 
> 
> Another yellow Marmalade mini
> 
> View attachment 4007662
> 
> 
> A friend ‘s
> 
> View attachment 4007663
> 
> An icy jadeite goldfish
> 
> View attachment 4007664
> 
> View attachment 4007665
> 
> 
> Some icy donuts .
> 
> Rather fruitful in addition to the fantastic view at Victoria ‘s Peak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4007666


GASP!  Oh Bernie . . . maybe next time you go to HK I should have you shop for me!  Those bangles are ALL to die for!  I was too afraid to shop on my own for jade in HK, didn't know where to go )-:  Lovely!


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, ladies!
Bernie, from 3 jade it takes about 10 days to reach me.


----------



## udalrike

Bought this from PeacefulCorner on etsy:


----------



## udalrike

They have wonderful things, like these donuts


----------



## udalrike

I have got two similar ones, but obviously dyed


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

Would love to have real ones......


----------



## FraBa

crosso said:


> Haven't posted what I wore today in awhile - love my little bats Necklace from suzannes corner/ebay, dragon phoenix bangle from gojade/ebay and my bestie bangle (gift from my dearest friend).


So beautiful bangles! The carvings are great too! Did you ever bought from JadebyNikolai? I like her carved bracelets and bangles very much..but sooo expensive!!! I wonder sometimes if the quality justifies the price...that said I'm absolutely in love with my bracelet from her - incredible design and very translucent jadeite with nice carving


----------



## Raindrops1789

Hi all! Newbie to TPF and jade here. I just got my first jade bangle and am IN LOVE! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## dingobeast

Raindrops1789 said:


> Hi all! Newbie to TPF and jade here. I just got my first jade bangle and am IN LOVE! Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 4010581
> View attachment 4010583



Welcome, Raindrops1789! Your bangle and gold bracelet are lovely together. Is it vintage?


----------



## Raindrops1789

dingobeast said:


> Welcome, Raindrops1789! Your bangle and gold bracelet are lovely together. Is it vintage?


Hi dingobeast! Thank you so much for your kind words! The jade was recently purchased from ebay seller uni_jade, thanks to the help of the reputable jade sellers thread here.


----------



## PJcherri

Hello, Raindrops1789! What's the width of your bracelet? I love how you paired it!



IWHLVR said:


> Oh PJcherri . . . I agree the pic is not a good match for your bangle but I think it's a case of his pic not doing justice to the bangle!  Honestly like it on your wrist better than his pic!  LOVE it!   Are you liking it any better now?



I think I gotten over the "but I didn't quite get what I ordered" thoughts out of the way and embracing the fact it works nicely between blues and neutrals which make up a good part of my wardrobe. I see myself wearing this more on the regular even though I love love love my lavender piece (as it's a thicker bangle, this one is about half of it's thickness).


----------



## Raindrops1789

Hi Pjcherri! The bangle is approximately 7mm wide by 9mm tall. I love the combination of jade and yellow gold, I think it looks so classic!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Raindrops1789 said:


> Hi all! Newbie to TPF and jade here. I just got my first jade bangle and am IN LOVE! Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 4010581
> View attachment 4010583


Welcome Raindrops1789  Beautiful bangle you got there! It looks perfect on you and nicely paired with the gold bangle. I love that it is a slimmer, more delicate looking princess. So pretty!!


----------



## Raindrops1789

2boys_jademommy said:


> Welcome Raindrops1789  Beautiful bangle you got there! It looks perfect on you and nicely paired with the gold bangle. I love that it is a slimmer, more delicate looking princess. So pretty!!


Thank you so much, 2boys_jademommy!  I specifically chose this one because it was thinner and I would be able to stack it. I was worried that the princess style would be uncomfortable to wear, but I'm finding that not to be the case at all! 

I love looking at everyone's pieces here, and really appreciate all the information I'm learning from looking back through this thread.


----------



## Purse Nut

Raindrops1789 said:


> Hi all! Newbie to TPF and jade here. I just got my first jade bangle and am IN LOVE! Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 4010581
> View attachment 4010583



Raindrops1789 welcome to tPF and the jade forum!So glad you found your way here! I think your petite princess with your gold bangle is a perfect classic pair as you said and very pretty together. Thanks for sharing your new beauty.


----------



## Purse Nut

crosso said:


> Haven't posted what I wore today in awhile - love my little bats Necklace from suzannes corner/ebay, dragon phoenix bangle from gojade/ebay and my bestie bangle (gift from my dearest friend).



Crosso your St. Paddies day pieces are lovely together. I just adore your bat necklace, what a find!
Gorgeous bangles too!!


----------



## Purse Nut

Uli you scored some nice new pieces. Love the bead bracelet. My 3Jade carved donut is still show acceptance with China Post...the wait is on. I hate waiting so long!!


----------



## dingobeast

Raindrops1789 said:


> Hi dingobeast! Thank you so much for your kind words! The jade was recently purchased from ebay seller uni_jade, thanks to the help of the reputable jade sellers thread here.



Unijade is a good dealer.


----------



## Raindrops1789

I was really nervous to buy from ebay and deal with international shipping, but all my worries were for naught! I need to pace myself though...after such an easy experience I've found myself wanting more and more pieces!


----------



## berniechocolate

crosso said:


> Holy WOW!!! Such beautiful jade! Wish there were more yellow available for buyers in US, but I rarely see them and when I do, they are opaque. Sigh, probably couldn't afford one of those icy beauties anyway. Thanks for posting the eye candy!



Thank u ! It was nerve wrecking because HK sell a lot of fakes and treated stuff too . So was running back and forth to gemologist . 

Yeah I recalled you enjoy yellow too and have a really beautiful carved one yes .

Just a special mention , I think your jewelry making skills are awesome . You made those you were wearing didn’t u. Should set up your own Etsy or something ,  rather good hands for jade designs!


----------



## berniechocolate

Raindrops1789 said:


> Hi all! Newbie to TPF and jade here. I just got my first jade bangle and am IN LOVE! Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 4010581
> View attachment 4010583



Welcome . They look so dainty on you . Are this princess rounds . They are my favorite shapes for jade bangles .


----------



## IWHLVR

Wahhh . . . that moment when you've been debating on a pair of earrings for days and go to buy them and they're sold . . . lol!  In other scary news . . . my DH saw an email where I mocked his gift giving ability (he normally skips all birthdays but when he does you get things like gps, electric blankets or space heaters, the only time he tried jewelry he bought tiny kid earings) and now he has decided for our anniversary he wants to get me jade . . . /-:


----------



## Raindrops1789

berniechocolate said:


> Welcome . They look so dainty on you . Are this princess rounds . They are my favorite shapes for jade bangles .


Thank you berniechocolate! I love the princess shape too, and, for me, the daintier the better!


----------



## Raindrops1789

Hi All!

I wondered if any of you wore your jade bangles all the time? If so, is it for practical reasons (it's just too hard to take on/off) or for other reasons? I thought I saw/heard/read somewhere that it was bad luck to take off your bangle...

So far I have not taken my bangle off since I've gotten it! I am a very "lazy" jewelry wearer, and really prefer things that I can just leave on and not fuss around with. 

I'd love to hear about how you all wear your jade!


----------



## dingobeast

IWHLVR said:


> Wahhh . . . that moment when you've been debating on a pair of earrings for days and go to buy them and they're sold . . . lol!  In other scary news . . . my DH saw an email where I mocked his gift giving ability (he normally skips all birthdays but when he does you get things like gps, electric blankets or space heaters, the only time he tried jewelry he bought tiny kid earings) and now he has decided for our anniversary he wants to get me jade . . . /-:



I do not let my hubby buy me stuff. It is always stuff he likes. Show him an exact piece and tell him that is what he can buy you


----------



## dingobeast

Today’s stack of Spring Fairy, gold leather, bead bracelet and the Flowers in Snow. Also, a jade pendant that looks just like my dingobeast. Today it is warm and weirdly windy, I am betting we get a big old snow storm.


----------



## FraBa

Raindrops1789 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I wondered if any of you wore your jade bangles all the time? If so, is it for practical reasons (it's just too hard to take on/off) or for other reasons? I thought I saw/heard/read somewhere that it was bad luck to take off your bangle...
> 
> So far I have not taken my bangle off since I've gotten it! I am a very "lazy" jewelry wearer, and really prefer things that I can just leave on and not fuss around with.
> 
> I'd love to hear about how you all wear your jade!



Nice that you love your bangle so much! From all jewelry I own I bind the most with my jade bangle as well [emoji7]
I’m currently wearing my bangle permanently on my left wrist and stack other jade beaded bracelets and other bracelets with it which I change daily. My bangle is a good size for everyday wear but it was super difficult to get it on (don’t talk about getting it off - I won’t even think about it) [emoji27] 
Just a month into wearing it I got in a super bad accident but had a lot of good luck in the bad luck [emoji856] so maybe it protected me [emoji848] in hospital the doctors wanted me to take it off but were understanding when that wasn’t easily possible.. 
so for the moment I’m enjoying wearing the bangle at all times and it feels like a part of my arm now [emoji23]


----------



## FraBa

dingobeast said:


> Today’s stack of Spring Fairy, gold leather, bead bracelet and the Flowers in Snow. Also, a jade pendant that looks just like my dingobeast. Today it is warm and weirdly windy, I am betting we get a big old snow storm.



Wow!! What a nice stack!! I like the combination of yellow/ gold and green colours [emoji106]


----------



## EarthGatherer

Dropping by to say hi! I've been lurking, but haven't had time to post. Loving all the pictures and discussion. I've had a bad jade buying experience, and am feeling pretty crummy about it.

Please allow me to vent- or please skip over. I don't have anyone else to tell my jade woes to. I purchased a bangle that is extremely unique or not traditional looking- and ordered a cert because I wanted assurance it was just a weird jadeite. The item arrived without the cert, the seller offered to remediate by mailing it with a highly highly discounted other item. Like an idiot, I took the offer- and the new item and cert arrived. The cert looks like a laminated print out with zero sci data to indicate its jade. And the discounted item is aventurine at best, plastic or glass at worst.  Because I know beyond a doubt that the second item is fake and because I question the cert, I requested a refund. But because it has been almost 90 days since 1st order, 45 days since receipt of item without cert, and just now got the actual cert- I just don't know if a refund request will be honored. 

I'm so mad at myself that I didn't trust my gut and return it when I first got it. And now I have two, not one, items I don't want and that are of questionable quality. 

Waiting to see how it pans out before I say anything on reputable buyers thread. But, if all goes well I'll get a refund. It just leaves a bad taste in my mouth and I feel like a moron. But the last thing I want to do is call out the seller- I always want to give people the benefit of the doubt.

Has anyone else made bad mistakes like this or am I really such a newb?


----------



## bellarusa

I've been so heartbroken by my bracelet that I decided to pick up another piece from UJ.  Hopefully it arrives here soon.


----------



## dingobeast

EarthGatherer said:


> Dropping by to say hi! I've been lurking, but haven't had time to post. Loving all the pictures and discussion. I've had a bad jade buying experience, and am feeling pretty crummy about it.
> 
> Please allow me to vent- or please skip over. I don't have anyone else to tell my jade woes to. I purchased a bangle that is extremely unique or not traditional looking- and ordered a cert because I wanted assurance it was just a weird jadeite. The item arrived without the cert, the seller offered to remediate by mailing it with a highly highly discounted other item. Like an idiot, I took the offer- and the new item and cert arrived. The cert looks like a laminated print out with zero sci data to indicate its jade. And the discounted item is aventurine at best, plastic or glass at worst.  Because I know beyond a doubt that the second item is fake and because I question the cert, I requested a refund. But because it has been almost 90 days since 1st order, 45 days since receipt of item without cert, and just now got the actual cert- I just don't know if a refund request will be honored.
> 
> I'm so mad at myself that I didn't trust my gut and return it when I first got it. And now I have two, not one, items I don't want and that are of questionable quality.
> 
> Waiting to see how it pans out before I say anything on reputable buyers thread. But, if all goes well I'll get a refund. It just leaves a bad taste in my mouth and I feel like a moron. But the last thing I want to do is call out the seller- I always want to give people the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> Has anyone else made bad mistakes like this or am I really such a newb?




I'm so sorry, we have all bought stinkers. The jade business is literally filled with people selling fake stuff. Every crappy thing educates you more.


----------



## dingobeast

FraBa said:


> Wow!! What a nice stack!! I like the combination of yellow/ gold and green colours [emoji106]



Thank you!


----------



## dingobeast

Raindrops1789 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I wondered if any of you wore your jade bangles all the time? If so, is it for practical reasons (it's just too hard to take on/off) or for other reasons? I thought I saw/heard/read somewhere that it was bad luck to take off your bangle...
> 
> So far I have not taken my bangle off since I've gotten it! I am a very "lazy" jewelry wearer, and really prefer things that I can just leave on and not fuss around with.
> 
> I'd love to hear about how you all wear your jade!



I wear my Spring Fairy all the time. I can take off, I just don't want to. I have others I can stack with it or wear on my left.


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi jadies!  great eye candies!  I've got Cat (my yukon snow nephrite princess) on the left and Cat on the right.  I took the carved anti-jade bangle to the pool the other day... I've been taking it in the shower and letting it soak in my conditioner, haha... it seems less dry.  I still have to figure out a name for it.



EarthGatherer said:


> Has anyone else made bad mistakes like this or am I really such a newb?


  Oh yeah... even when you've been collecting for awhile. I've made purchases even with that warning light blinking in the back of my head, just because I wanted to believe it would all work out.   Sometimes it results in returns, sometimes it's not worth the hassle and it gets shoved in the junk drawer.    I have some stuff I should really do something about.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Raindrops1789 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I wondered if any of you wore your jade bangles all the time? If so, is it for practical reasons (it's just too hard to take on/off) or for other reasons? I thought I saw/heard/read somewhere that it was bad luck to take off your bangle...
> 
> So far I have not taken my bangle off since I've gotten it! I am a very "lazy" jewelry wearer, and really prefer things that I can just leave on and not fuss around with.
> 
> I'd love to hear about how you all wear your jade!



Raindrops1789 I’ve been wearing the same bangle on the left for over 4 years now. As for my right wrist I tend to swap most often with my lavender bangle and my black nephrite. I’ve been wearing the black for approx 2weeks now but prior to that I think I had my lavender on for 6 months or so. I don’t stack but I love wearing a bangle on each wrist.


----------



## Raindrops1789

dingobeast said:


> Today’s stack of Spring Fairy, gold leather, bead bracelet and the Flowers in Snow. Also, a jade pendant that looks just like my dingobeast. Today it is warm and weirdly windy, I am betting we get a big old snow storm.



I LOVE your Spring Fairy, dingobeast! Can you tell me more about it? 

FraBa, it sounds like your bangle really did protect you! I hope all is now well with you!

2boys_jademommy I love the look of a bangle on each wrist also!  Like FraBa mentioned, after 4 years, your bangle must feel like a part of your arm now!

I just moved my bangle to my right wrist today, and am going to see how I feel about that. I wear a gold bangle permanently on my left wrist (and there's another on the way!) that kept clinking together with the jade. I've never worn anything on my right wrist, so right now it's pretty annoying!


----------



## dingobeast

Raindrops1789 said:


> I LOVE your Spring Fairy, dingobeast! Can you tell me more about it?
> 
> FraBa, it sounds like your bangle really did protect you! I hope all is now well with you!
> 
> 2boys_jademommy I love the look of a bangle on each wrist also!  Like FraBa mentioned, after 4 years, your bangle must feel like a part of your arm now!
> 
> I just moved my bangle to my right wrist today, and am going to se
> e how I feel about that. I wear a gold bangle permanently on my left wrist (and there's another on the way!) that kept clinking together with the jade. I've never worn anything on my right wrist, so right now it's pretty annoying!



Hi, Raindrops1789, it is from Ultimate Jadeite. They have some very pretty green/yellow bangles this year, and I managed to find one that I could afford, because yikes! The proprietor, Nandar, called it the Spring Fairy when she was getting it ready to ship to me and it stuck


----------



## EarthGatherer

Thanks dingobeast and junkenpo. I guess I'll just take a deep breath, and hope for the best. It is a learning experience. Just keep telling myself "I would have spent that money on takeout, anyway." And only buy if I have 0 doubts from now on.


----------



## Raindrops1789

Hi EarthGatherer! I'm sorry to hear about your disappointing experience! I hope you are able to get a refund.


----------



## teagansmum

EarthGatherer said:


> Dropping by to say hi! I've been lurking, but haven't had time to post. Loving all the pictures and discussion. I've had a bad jade buying experience, and am feeling pretty crummy about it.
> 
> Please allow me to vent- or please skip over. I don't have anyone else to tell my jade woes to. I purchased a bangle that is extremely unique or not traditional looking- and ordered a cert because I wanted assurance it was just a weird jadeite. The item arrived without the cert, the seller offered to remediate by mailing it with a highly highly discounted other item. Like an idiot, I took the offer- and the new item and cert arrived. The cert looks like a laminated print out with zero sci data to indicate its jade. And the discounted item is aventurine at best, plastic or glass at worst.  Because I know beyond a doubt that the second item is fake and because I question the cert, I requested a refund. But because it has been almost 90 days since 1st order, 45 days since receipt of item without cert, and just now got the actual cert- I just don't know if a refund request will be honored.
> 
> I'm so mad at myself that I didn't trust my gut and return it when I first got it. And now I have two, not one, items I don't want and that are of questionable quality.
> 
> Waiting to see how it pans out before I say anything on reputable buyers thread. But, if all goes well I'll get a refund. It just leaves a bad taste in my mouth and I feel like a moron. But the last thing I want to do is call out the seller- I always want to give people the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> Has anyone else made bad mistakes like this or am I really such a newb?


Yeppers! just recently I ordered a 57mm and when it arrived it was 51.7mm! now this was a seller I had a bad experience with previously but stupid me, did it again. I should have gone for full refund, but accepted half the money back and could kick myself. This was just one situation, but I've done it a few times over the years. the joys of online purchases. sigh.


----------



## teagansmum

I wonder if I could return my carved Gojade bangle? I swear, every night that I've worn it I've had horrible nightmares! I gave it a break for a while, but I tried again wearing her to bed and the nightmares returned. I'm sure Gojade would get a kick hearing my reason for returning. Lol!  I  tried giving her salt baths and nothing worked. Oh well, in the dark closet she goes. lol


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> Yeppers! just recently I ordered a 57mm and when it arrived it was 51.7mm! now this was a seller I had a bad experience with previously but stupid me, did it again. I should have gone for full refund, but accepted half the money back and could kick myself. This was just one situation, but I've done it a few times over the years. the joys of online purchases. sigh.



Wow the measurement was way off and I do think the seller should have accepted a return with full refund. Maybe you can sell it... post a pic of you don’t mind  
Also sorry to hear your carve bangle is giving you bad sleeps at night. It’s so interesting that jade can have an aura to it. I’ve still yet to experience it myself - both positive or negative energy.


----------



## Junkenpo

teagansmum said:


> I wonder if I could return my carved Gojade bangle? I swear, every night that I've worn it I've had horrible nightmares! I gave it a break for a while, but I tried again wearing her to bed and the nightmares returned. I'm sure Gojade would get a kick hearing my reason for returning. Lol!  I  tried giving her salt baths and nothing worked. Oh well, in the dark closet she goes. lol



57 vs 51.7 is a huge difference in fit!    I can't even imagine trying to fit something 5mm too small. 

My smaller black carved was like that... gave off this feeling of anger and/or intense feeling.  Salt bath & going to the beach didn't change it... it didn't feel different until I paired with another bangle, and it was a strange feeling, like the 2nd bangle was acting as a focus/filter. It clarified and after that the bangle felt more like strength and determination.  I don't wear them stacked anymore, but now Opeapea feels very comfy to wear.


----------



## teagansmum

2boys_jademommy said:


> Wow the measurement was way off and I do think the seller should have accepted a return with full refund. Maybe you can sell it... post a pic of you don’t mind
> Also sorry to hear your carve bangle is giving you bad sleeps at night. It’s so interesting that jade can have an aura to it. I’ve still yet to experience it myself - both positive or negative energy.


Funny enough I sold it yesterday to a lady who wanted it for her little girl. it found a good home. It was so pretty! I wish it had fit.


----------



## teagansmum

Junkenpo said:


> 57 vs 51.7 is a huge difference in fit!    I can't even imagine trying to fit something 5mm too small.
> 
> My smaller black carved was like that... gave off this feeling of anger and/or intense feeling.  Salt bath & going to the beach didn't change it... it didn't feel different until I paired with another bangle, and it was a strange feeling, like the 2nd bangle was acting as a focus/filter. It clarified and after that the bangle felt more like strength and determination.  I don't wear them stacked anymore, but now Opeapea feels very comfy to wear.


I remember your old post about that angry feeling! I  do believe jade can give off good and bad vibes. I don't coordinate my bangles by what I wear, or how it matches other jade. I go by my mood for the day and which bangles go with it. The only jade I never take off is mylasia, my jadeite bangle as she's always felt at home on my right wrist.


----------



## berniechocolate

Raindrops1789 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I wondered if any of you wore your jade bangles all the time? If so, is it for practical reasons (it's just too hard to take on/off) or for other reasons? I thought I saw/heard/read somewhere that it was bad luck to take off your bangle...
> 
> So far I have not taken my bangle off since I've gotten it! I am a very "lazy" jewelry wearer, and really prefer things that I can just leave on and not fuss around with.
> 
> I'd love to hear about how you all wear your jade!



I switch bangles . But I need one bangle on at all times lol . So I wear one all the time . 

I read that bangles always look better with more wears as our body heats and oil might help the jade achieve a more translucent look over a long period of wearing . I ask my gemologist this . However he says that there’s no scientific basis to it . 

But I have heard many of my friends attest that their jade do look better and better with long wearing.  No harm trying !


----------



## berniechocolate

EarthGatherer said:


> Dropping by to say hi! I've been lurking, but haven't had time to post. Loving all the pictures and discussion. I've had a bad jade buying experience, and am feeling pretty crummy about it.
> 
> Please allow me to vent- or please skip over. I don't have anyone else to tell my jade woes to. I purchased a bangle that is extremely unique or not traditional looking- and ordered a cert because I wanted assurance it was just a weird jadeite. The item arrived without the cert, the seller offered to remediate by mailing it with a highly highly discounted other item. Like an idiot, I took the offer- and the new item and cert arrived. The cert looks like a laminated print out with zero sci data to indicate its jade. And the discounted item is aventurine at best, plastic or glass at worst.  Because I know beyond a doubt that the second item is fake and because I question the cert, I requested a refund. But because it has been almost 90 days since 1st order, 45 days since receipt of item without cert, and just now got the actual cert- I just don't know if a refund request will be honored.
> 
> I'm so mad at myself that I didn't trust my gut and return it when I first got it. And now I have two, not one, items I don't want and that are of questionable quality.
> 
> Waiting to see how it pans out before I say anything on reputable buyers thread. But, if all goes well I'll get a refund. It just leaves a bad taste in my mouth and I feel like a moron. But the last thing I want to do is call out the seller- I always want to give people the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> Has anyone else made bad mistakes like this or am I really such a newb?



Hi where did u get it from ? Mind sharing pictures ?


----------



## FraBa

teagansmum said:


> I wonder if I could return my carved Gojade bangle? I swear, every night that I've worn it I've had horrible nightmares! I gave it a break for a while, but I tried again wearing her to bed and the nightmares returned. I'm sure Gojade would get a kick hearing my reason for returning. Lol!  I  tried giving her salt baths and nothing worked. Oh well, in the dark closet she goes. lol


 That sounds just awful!!! Did you tried meditating with it? Maybe programming positive thoughts with it it helps


----------



## FraBa

EarthGatherer said:


> Dropping by to say hi! I've been lurking, but haven't had time to post. Loving all the pictures and discussion. I've had a bad jade buying experience, and am feeling pretty crummy about it.
> 
> Please allow me to vent- or please skip over. I don't have anyone else to tell my jade woes to. I purchased a bangle that is extremely unique or not traditional looking- and ordered a cert because I wanted assurance it was just a weird jadeite. The item arrived without the cert, the seller offered to remediate by mailing it with a highly highly discounted other item. Like an idiot, I took the offer- and the new item and cert arrived. The cert looks like a laminated print out with zero sci data to indicate its jade. And the discounted item is aventurine at best, plastic or glass at worst.  Because I know beyond a doubt that the second item is fake and because I question the cert, I requested a refund. But because it has been almost 90 days since 1st order, 45 days since receipt of item without cert, and just now got the actual cert- I just don't know if a refund request will be honored.
> 
> I'm so mad at myself that I didn't trust my gut and return it when I first got it. And now I have two, not one, items I don't want and that are of questionable quality.
> 
> Waiting to see how it pans out before I say anything on reputable buyers thread. But, if all goes well I'll get a refund. It just leaves a bad taste in my mouth and I feel like a moron. But the last thing I want to do is call out the seller- I always want to give people the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> Has anyone else made bad mistakes like this or am I really such a newb?


Don't feel sad! Been there done that  I think its super difficult buying online if you don't know the sellers reputability 100%.. For this reason I now just buy from UltimateJadeite and JadebyNikolai because I know I can trust them and they have a reputation to loose and therefore do excellent customer service. I'm tempted seeing stuff on eBay but most times I prefer to save the money and buy a piece I truly cherish from my favorite sellers...avoids me the anguish waiting for the item and dealing with the seller if its not what I expected


----------



## FraBa

Raindrops1789 said:


> I LOVE your Spring Fairy, dingobeast! Can you tell me more about it?
> 
> FraBa, it sounds like your bangle really did protect you! I hope all is now well with you!
> 
> 2boys_jademommy I love the look of a bangle on each wrist also!  Like FraBa mentioned, after 4 years, your bangle must feel like a part of your arm now!
> 
> I just moved my bangle to my right wrist today, and am going to see how I feel about that. I wear a gold bangle permanently on my left wrist (and there's another on the way!) that kept clinking together with the jade. I've never worn anything on my right wrist, so right now it's pretty annoying!



Thanks for the good wishes Raindrops! I had a severe brain concussion and still dealing with a lot of pain. Does any of you noticed changes in the Jade when on medication?  I have been taking heavy pain killers for the last 3 Month and somehow my bangle lost its glow- could that be related???? I'm rubbing some baby oil around it at least once a week but somehow it looks different...
By the way I'm still looking for a name for my bangle..first thought about "Mar del caribe" because I went to Cuba with it and the bluish green part looks just like the caribbean sea but  somehow the name is not representing all the colours in it...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

FraBa said:


> Thanks for the good wishes Raindrops! I had a severe brain concussion and still dealing with a lot of pain. Does any of you noticed changes in the Jade when on medication?  I have been taking heavy pain killers for the last 3 Month and somehow my bangle lost its glow- could that be related???? I'm rubbing some baby oil around it at least once a week but somehow it looks different...
> By the way I'm still looking for a name for my bangle..first thought about "Mar del caribe" because I went to Cuba with it and the bluish green part looks just like the caribbean sea but  somehow the name is not representing all the colours in it...
> View attachment 4012394
> 
> View attachment 4012397



FraBa I’m sorry about your concussion and hope you have a speedy recovery. I have heard of jade being a reflection of one’s mood and health and so if you are going though a time where your health is not as good the look of the jade may reflect this. Honestly I’ve never witnessed it but there are enough stories out there that it may be true...similar to the notion of the constant wearing of jade can make it more translucent and even change colour. 
Regardless of whether there is any correlation I hope the lustre of your bangle is restored and more importantly that your health is restored. 
Take good care. [emoji4]


----------



## FraBa

2boys_jademommy said:


> FraBa I’m sorry about your concussion and hope you have a speedy recovery. I have heard of jade being a reflection of one’s mood and health and so if you are going though a time where your health is not as good the look of the jade may reflect this. Honestly I’ve never witnessed it but there are enough stories out there that it may be true...similar to the notion of the constant wearing of jade can make it more translucent and even change colour.
> Regardless of whether there is any correlation I hope the lustre of your bangle is restored and more importantly that your health is restored.
> Take good care. [emoji4]



Thank you 2boys_jademommy for your kind words [emoji4] I never thought it take such a long time to heal from a concussion but my doctor is now talking that it could take up to a year [emoji33] I just graduated university and the stress of job interviews is not doing any favour to the healing process [emoji17] but I’m trying to see it positively maybe the accident helps me to really take on a job I truly [emoji177]. Regarding the change of my bangle probably the stories are true. I’m by no means a biologist but I simply suppose my body chemistry must be way of normal taking all this different and heavy doses of medicine. I’m normally quite sensible to food and medication so maybe it is really related [emoji848]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

FraBa said:


> Thank you 2boys_jademommy for your kind words [emoji4] I never thought it take such a long time to heal from a concussion but my doctor is now talking that it could take up to a year [emoji33] I just graduated university and the stress of job interviews is not doing any favour to the healing process [emoji17] but I’m trying to see it positively maybe the accident helps me to really take on a job I truly [emoji177]. Regarding the change of my bangle probably the stories are true. I’m by no means a biologist but I simply suppose my body chemistry must be way of normal taking all this different and heavy doses of medicine. I’m normally quite sensible to food and medication so maybe it is really related [emoji848]



I remember the days after graduation and looking for that first “real” job. Take your time and focus on your health first. Hope your jade brings you strength and good luck FraBa. [emoji4]


----------



## IWHLVR

EarthGatherer said:


> Dropping by to say hi! I've been lurking, but haven't had time to post. Loving all the pictures and discussion. I've had a bad jade buying experience, and am feeling pretty crummy about it.
> 
> Please allow me to vent- or please skip over. I don't have anyone else to tell my jade woes to. I purchased a bangle that is extremely unique or not traditional looking- and ordered a cert because I wanted assurance it was just a weird jadeite. The item arrived without the cert, the seller offered to remediate by mailing it with a highly highly discounted other item. Like an idiot, I took the offer- and the new item and cert arrived. The cert looks like a laminated print out with zero sci data to indicate its jade. And the discounted item is aventurine at best, plastic or glass at worst.  Because I know beyond a doubt that the second item is fake and because I question the cert, I requested a refund. But because it has been almost 90 days since 1st order, 45 days since receipt of item without cert, and just now got the actual cert- I just don't know if a refund request will be honored.
> 
> I'm so mad at myself that I didn't trust my gut and return it when I first got it. And now I have two, not one, items I don't want and that are of questionable quality.
> 
> Waiting to see how it pans out before I say anything on reputable buyers thread. But, if all goes well I'll get a refund. It just leaves a bad taste in my mouth and I feel like a moron. But the last thing I want to do is call out the seller- I always want to give people the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> Has anyone else made bad mistakes like this or am I really such a newb?


Oh Earthgatherer . . . so sorry to hear this.  Yes, I am convinced we all make such mistakes.  Did you pay through paypal?  I think I remember they have a rather long window to file a claim . . . ?


----------



## IWHLVR

Hello all!  Some updates . . . 
The test results came back on my four bangles (one bought in China and three from OnlyJade on ebay).  They all came back as type A jadeite, with no dyes or polimers so I am feeling much better.  I think I messed up how I requested the results though . . . they had the option of mailed vs email and email was significantly cheaper so I picked that.  However I just got an email telling me the results, no certificate attached?  I've emailed them to confirm as I would like the certificate for my records.  
I am currently considering having Allan custom make me a couple things.  Should not have looked at his site.  Big mistake . . . huge!  Have any of you gotten his blue Guatemalan jade?  My two eldest DD's are from Guatemala and I love the idea of it . . . but it is so hard to shop on the monitor!


----------



## EarthGatherer

teagansmum said:


> Funny enough I sold it yesterday to a lady who wanted it for her little girl. it found a good home. It was so pretty! I wish it had fit.




It is beautiful; that's a shame it was so tiny. Great you found a home for it though!


----------



## EarthGatherer

Well, the seller got back to me and is allowing a return for refund, thank goodness! I really don't want to disclose the shop, because they handled the situation so graciously and respectfully with me. 

I think it's just a case of the seller having a mixed inventory and not having access to a lab that provides the type of information I would expect to see on a certificate (weight, SG, RI at a minimum).

I'm just relieved to be able to return it, because my valid concerns were never alleviated with resolution attempts. In the future I'll probably just stick with sellers with the lifetime guarantee of material.


----------



## dingobeast

IWHLVR said:


> Hello all!  Some updates . . .
> The test results came back on my four bangles (one bought in China and three from OnlyJade on ebay).  They all came back as type A jadeite, with no dyes or polimers so I am feeling much better.  I think I messed up how I requested the results though . . . they had the option of mailed vs email and email was significantly cheaper so I picked that.  However I just got an email telling me the results, no certificate attached?  I've emailed them to confirm as I would like the certificate for my records.
> I am currently considering having Allan custom make me a couple things.  Should not have looked at his site.  Big mistake . . . huge!  Have any of you gotten his blue Guatemalan jade?  My two eldest DD's are from Guatemala and I love the idea of it . . . but it is so hard to shop on the monitor!



Yes, they do an embossed certificate for another $80 bucks or so. It is worth it if you want to resell, I did one of each for mine. The blue jade is gorgeous. I think maybe Uli has one?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

IWHLVR said:


> Hello all!  Some updates . . .
> The test results came back on my four bangles (one bought in China and three from OnlyJade on ebay).  They all came back as type A jadeite, with no dyes or polimers so I am feeling much better.  I think I messed up how I requested the results though . . . they had the option of mailed vs email and email was significantly cheaper so I picked that.  However I just got an email telling me the results, no certificate attached?  I've emailed them to confirm as I would like the certificate for my records.
> I am currently considering having Allan custom make me a couple things.  Should not have looked at his site.  Big mistake . . . huge!  Have any of you gotten his blue Guatemalan jade?  My two eldest DD's are from Guatemala and I love the idea of it . . . but it is so hard to shop on the monitor!



Good to hear your pieces are all untreated. 
What are you getting made by Allan? The blue jade he has is gorgeous!


----------



## PJcherri

So my FMIL got back after a long vacation and of course she notices my bangle. She disappears for a few minutes and gives me this white with mixed greens bangle! She said had a friend buy one for her over 30 years ago and she didn’t know what to do with it as it turned out to be to big for her and anyone else in the family (their family is full of petite women, me on the other hand, not so much  ). She kept it all this time and she told me maybe it was waiting for me to come along since it’s just the right size lol I paired it with a moonstone statement ring today! The shape is peculiar though; it’s not quite a D shaped and not as fully rounded as a princess... what would that shape be called?


----------



## dingobeast

PJcherri said:


> So my FMIL got back after a long vacation and of course she notices my bangle. She disappears for a few minutes and gives me this white with mixed in bangle! She said had a friend buy one for her over 30 years ago and she didn’t know what to do with it as it turned out to be to big for her and anyone else in the family (their family is full of petite women, me on the other hand, not so much  ). She kept it all this time and she told me maybe it was waiting for me to come along since it’s just the right size lol I paired it with a moonstone statement ring today! The shape is peculiar though; it’s not quite a D shaped and not as fully rounded as a princess... what would that shape be called?
> 
> View attachment 4012796
> 
> View attachment 4012797



That is gorgeous! I don't know what that is called, but is it cut so it bulges out a little on the inside?


----------



## PJcherri

dingobeast said:


> That is gorgeous! I don't know what that is called, but is it cut so it bulges out a little on the inside?



Yeah! Took a better picture where you can see the lighting glare along the top ledge of the bangle and it’s still juts in a bit on the inside ledge.


----------



## PJcherri

FraBa said:


> Thank you 2boys_jademommy for your kind words [emoji4] I never thought it take such a long time to heal from a concussion but my doctor is now talking that it could take up to a year [emoji33] I just graduated university and the stress of job interviews is not doing any favour to the healing process [emoji17] but I’m trying to see it positively maybe the accident helps me to really take on a job I truly [emoji177]. Regarding the change of my bangle probably the stories are true. I’m by no means a biologist but I simply suppose my body chemistry must be way of normal taking all this different and heavy doses of medicine. I’m normally quite sensible to food and medication so maybe it is really related [emoji848]


Ah be well, FraBa. Take it easy on the healing and health; we only get one life. If it's any assurance, I feel like it's worth the wait to find an employer that cares back to their employees well being and needing that time; I recently had an interview while I was going through some stressful bs at my last job and the boss noticed and told me we could just go off-record from the interview to just lend me an ear just as another woman in STEM. Hopefully you're in a good position you're able to look for a career and not just a job.  Be patient especially if you've just graduated (I know, I know it's easy to just say so); I've had many interviews that tried to low-ball me and take advantage perhaps because I look on the young side and it's difficult to hold your stand to be seen and paid your worth.


----------



## LunaDoo

Oh, the MIL bangle!! I have two with that shape and the seller said they had an oval cross-section (vs round or D shaped). I find them more comfortable than the traditional Princess because they fit closer to the wrist.


----------



## teagansmum

FraBa said:


> That sounds just awful!!! Did you tried meditating with it? Maybe programming positive thoughts with it it helps



Haven't tried that yet. I know in the summer my jade takes on a new life with summer sun. I'll try my carved bangle again when it's gets warmer, and I'm not as stressed with what's going on in my life right now.
I do beleive when you're not well, your bangles can become dull and not as shiny. I've noticed when I'm feeling great, my bangles glow! I've heard that before from other jade wearers.


----------



## Purse Nut

PJcherri said:


> Yeah! Took a better picture where you can see the lighting glare along the top ledge of the bangle and it’s still juts in a bit on the inside ledge.
> 
> View attachment 4012806



PJcherri this bangle is such beautiful gift. How wonderful to receive this knowing it’s been waiting for you!


----------



## FraBa

PJcherri said:


> So my FMIL got back after a long vacation and of course she notices my bangle. She disappears for a few minutes and gives me this white with mixed greens bangle! She said had a friend buy one for her over 30 years ago and she didn’t know what to do with it as it turned out to be to big for her and anyone else in the family (their family is full of petite women, me on the other hand, not so much  ). She kept it all this time and she told me maybe it was waiting for me to come along since it’s just the right size lol I paired it with a moonstone statement ring today! The shape is peculiar though; it’s not quite a D shaped and not as fully rounded as a princess... what would that shape be called?
> 
> View attachment 4012796
> 
> View attachment 4012797



Oh your so lucky! What an amazing gift [emoji7] really beautiful green!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

PJcherri said:


> So my FMIL got back after a long vacation and of course she notices my bangle. She disappears for a few minutes and gives me this white with mixed greens bangle! She said had a friend buy one for her over 30 years ago and she didn’t know what to do with it as it turned out to be to big for her and anyone else in the family (their family is full of petite women, me on the other hand, not so much  ). She kept it all this time and she told me maybe it was waiting for me to come along since it’s just the right size lol I paired it with a moonstone statement ring today! The shape is peculiar though; it’s not quite a D shaped and not as fully rounded as a princess... what would that shape be called?
> 
> View attachment 4012796
> 
> View attachment 4012797



This bangle was meant for you What a lovely gift from your MIL! It looks nice on you with that gorgeous ring. [emoji7]
I can’t quite tell but maybe it’s a slightly flattened Princess. Is it an oval or round?


----------



## FraBa

PJcherri said:


> Ah be well, FraBa. Take it easy on the healing and health; we only get one life. If it's any assurance, I feel like it's worth the wait to find an employer that cares back to their employees well being and needing that time; I recently had an interview while I was going through some stressful bs at my last job and the boss noticed and told me we could just go off-record from the interview to just lend me an ear just as another woman in STEM. Hopefully you're in a good position you're able to look for a career and not just a job.  Be patient especially if you've just graduated (I know, I know it's easy to just say so); I've had many interviews that tried to low-ball me and take advantage perhaps because I look on the young side and it's difficult to hold your stand to be seen and paid your worth.



Thank you so much for your good advice [emoji2] I wish you the best luck for your changing positions as well! I’ll keep my fingers crossed that everything turns out well [emoji110] It’s so cool the interviewer noticed and helped you... And you are right we need a fair salary to pay for our bills and buy lots of Jade obviously [emoji12]

I’m in the fortunate position to still have a work contract with my university until September so there is not too much pressure, but of course I would like to find a good start into my career sooner than later. Last week I had an really good interview where I even met most of my possible coworkers. I really liked the atmosphere and team there. They even could bring their dogs to work [emoji190] Having an interview while cuddling a puppy is also just great [emoji3]
The only thing I’m still worried about is my state of health. I made a lot of progress since November but I’m still with a lot of headache daily.  But I’ll try to be patient and I really love to meditate while looking at my bangle lately. Since the accident I got more serious about taking care for myself and somehow my bangle reminds me to be consistent with meditation, yoga and proper nutrition [emoji2]


----------



## FraBa

teagansmum said:


> Haven't tried that yet. I know in the summer my jade takes on a new life with summer sun. I'll try my carved bangle again when it's gets warmer, and I'm not as stressed with what's going on in my life right now.
> I do beleive when you're not well, your bangles can become dull and not as shiny. I've noticed when I'm feeling great, my bangles glow! I've heard that before from other jade wearers.



I’m definitely doing an experiment with it right now even if it’s not voluntarily [emoji28] I’ll report changes when I’m feeling better! Hope to see my bangle glow as well soon. Take care teagansmum as well! Hope you and your bangle doing better soon


----------



## EarthGatherer

PJcherri said:


> Yeah! Took a better picture where you can see the lighting glare along the top ledge of the bangle and it’s still juts in a bit on the inside ledge.
> 
> View attachment 4012806



This is gorgeous, and so lively. What a fantadtic gift!


----------



## EarthGatherer

Does anyone know much about carvings? I'm not sure what to interpret the symbols as in this. My other dragon is super masculine, but this pendant is very feminine. I don't know what the flower is or means, or why the dragon's tail is split.

Stone-wise, this is just wow to me. It has a really glossy wet look to it, and is what I'd thought moss in snow should look like (but don't know if that's what it is).


----------



## teagansmum

EarthGatherer said:


> Does anyone know much about carvings? I'm not sure what to interpret the symbols as in this. My other dragon is super masculine, but this pendant is very feminine. I don't know what the flower is or means, or why the dragon's tail is split.
> 
> Stone-wise, this is just wow to me. It has a really glossy wet look to it, and is what I'd thought moss in snow should look like (but don't know if that's what it is).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4013089


It's a beautiful pixiu dragon and ruyi. absolutely gorgeous !!! I  collect them and love how each is unique is style.


----------



## EarthGatherer

teagansmum said:


> It's a beautiful pixiu dragon and ruyi. absolutely gorgeous !!! I  collect them and love how each is unique is style.



Thank you teagansmum! Dragon carvings are cool; strangely, they're never what I'm seeking, but always what I'm finding (I choose more on the stone traits vs what it's carved into). 

I appreciate you sharing your knowledge, and would love to see your dragons if you have a group photo!


----------



## Purse Nut

My earrings arrived this morning. Finally have time to post a picture. I needed something to coordinate with my ring. Still waiting for my 3Jade carved donut.


----------



## teagansmum

EarthGatherer said:


> Thank you teagansmum! Dragon carvings are cool; strangely, they're never what I'm seeking, but always what I'm finding (I choose more on the stone traits vs what it's carved into).
> 
> I appreciate you sharing your knowledge, and would love to see your dragons if you have a group photo!


My daughter just got in from town, but I promise to post pics during the week.


----------



## teagansmum

Purse Nut said:


> My earrings arrived this morning. Finally have time to post a picture. I needed something to coordinate with my ring. Still waiting for my 3Jade carved donut.
> View attachment 4013147



So pretty!! I love how the colors match, and ohhh....that color!!


----------



## teagansmum

FraBa said:


> I’m definitely doing an experiment with it right now even if it’s not voluntarily [emoji28] I’ll report changes when I’m feeling better! Hope to see my bangle glow as well soon. Take care teagansmum as well! Hope you and your bangle doing better soon



We'll I'm sending serious healing vibes your way to help you feel better and to get your gorgeous bangle glowing it's brightest. (((Hugs))


----------



## fanofjadeite

FraBa said:


> Thanks for the good wishes Raindrops! I had a severe brain concussion and still dealing with a lot of pain. Does any of you noticed changes in the Jade when on medication?  I have been taking heavy pain killers for the last 3 Month and somehow my bangle lost its glow- could that be related???? I'm rubbing some baby oil around it at least once a week but somehow it looks different...
> By the way I'm still looking for a name for my bangle..first thought about "Mar del caribe" because I went to Cuba with it and the bluish green part looks just like the caribbean sea but  somehow the name is not representing all the colours in it...
> View attachment 4012394
> 
> View attachment 4012397


FraBa, i noticed that my jade bangles looked dull and not as shiny when i not feeling well. but always look better again when i recover. same thing with my mum's jade bangle when she not feeling well. so i am pretty sure your bangle will look good again when u r feeling better.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Purse Nut said:


> My earrings arrived this morning. Finally have time to post a picture. I needed something to coordinate with my ring. Still waiting for my 3Jade carved donut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4013147



These earrings are a great match to your ring. I love the floral carving! 
I don’t own any jade with a carving myself I think I love florals best. [emoji4]


----------



## teagansmum

EarthGatherer said:


> Thank you teagansmum! Dragon carvings are cool; strangely, they're never what I'm seeking, but always what I'm finding (I choose more on the stone traits vs what it's carved into).
> 
> I appreciate you sharing your knowledge, and would love to see your dragons if you have a group photo!


Here are a few I snapped a photo of this morning.  I actually had an obsession with dragons and pixiu's and have over 300 collected over the past 5 years! here's just a few.


----------



## dingobeast

teagansmum said:


> Here are a few I snapped a photo of this morning.  I actually had an obsession with dragons and pixiu's and have over 300 collected over the past 5 years! here's just a few.



Wow! I love the one with the yellow jadeite Ruyi and also the sweet one with red spots! What a collection, teagansmum!


----------



## teagansmum

dingobeast said:


> Wow! I love the one with the yellow jadeite Ruyi and also the sweet one with red spots! What a collection, teagansmum!


Awwww, thank you. Pendants were my obsession before bangles. Pixiu's are chinese mythological creatures that store silver and gold in their stomache to keep for their owners. Not wild about this part...but they have no Anus, so the gold and silver is forever held. lol


----------



## FraBa

teagansmum said:


> Here are a few I snapped a photo of this morning.  I actually had an obsession with dragons and pixiu's and have over 300 collected over the past 5 years! here's just a few.



What an amazing collection! Pixius are interesting creatures and the pendants look so nicely carved! I always find it amazing how such an hard stone like Jadeite can be carved in so delicate ways... it would be beyond beautiful to see a foto of your complete collection [emoji854]


----------



## FraBa

fanofjadeite said:


> FraBa, i noticed that my jade bangles looked dull and not as shiny when i not feeling well. but always look better again when i recover. same thing with my mum's jade bangle when she not feeling well. so i am pretty sure your bangle will look good again when u r feeling better.



Thanks Fanofjadeite for sharing your experience with me!! I will observe and report back if my bangle change when I’m feeling better [emoji4]


----------



## dingobeast

teagansmum said:


> Awwww, thank you. Pendants were my obsession before bangles. Pixiu's are chinese mythological creatures that store silver and gold in their stomache to keep for their owners. Not wild about this part...but they have no Anus, so the gold and silver is forever held. lol



Yes, I love all the stories of PiXiu. One that cracks me up is that the reason he has no anus is that he pooped on the floor of Heaven and the Emperor of Heaven spanked his bottom, closing it. Of course the appropriate thing to do after that is eat only silver and gold to hold on to it for your master


----------



## Purse Nut

Thank you Tea and 2boys for the compliments. I’m really happy with them and they’re not heavy on my earlobe thankfully. I’ve gotten so many compliments from coworkers and visitors on my ring which was kinda surprising to me. 
I’m loving everyone’s pictures of their jade pieces. Some really gorgeous pieces & I love seeing all your pictures. 
To my fellow Jadies with health issues- I hope you have speedy recoveries and keep you in my prayers. (I hope this doesn’t offend anyone). Muscle sprains and bone breaks take around 6 months to heal and mend, I would think our brain would need time as well for healing. FraBa I wish you patience through the time it takes to heal from your injury.


----------



## EarthGatherer

teagansmum said:


> Here are a few I snapped a photo of this morning.  I actually had an obsession with dragons and pixiu's and have over 300 collected over the past 5 years! here's just a few.



Thank you so much for sharing! It's an impressive few you've picked from your collection. I love the little stout ones that are like a full body carving of the creature. ...the mythology is cool; hopefully it'll inspire me to be more frugal, and treat my bank account like it doesn't have an anus, hehe.


----------



## IWHLVR

2boys_jademommy said:


> Good to hear your pieces are all untreated.
> What are you getting made by Allan? The blue jade he has is gorgeous!


That's what I'm thinking - the blue jade.  Debating light or dark.  My two eldest daughters are from Guatemala so it's double meaning!  And maybe matching earrings . . . lol!


----------



## IWHLVR

Purse Nut said:


> My earrings arrived this morning. Finally have time to post a picture. I needed something to coordinate with my ring. Still waiting for my 3Jade carved donut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4013147


LOVE these!!  Fantastic!


----------



## IWHLVR

teagansmum said:


> Here are a few I snapped a photo of this morning.  I actually had an obsession with dragons and pixiu's and have over 300 collected over the past 5 years! here's just a few.


Love these collections!  What a beautiful collection, with each one prettier than the one next to it!  You must be the richest person around with all the pixius (LOL!)  I've been looking for just the right one to join us but haven't found it yet . . .


----------



## dingobeast

I kinda copied Uli's snake bangle, but mine has flowers rather than grass.


----------



## PJcherri

2boys_jademommy said:


> This bangle was meant for you What a lovely gift from your MIL! It looks nice on you with that gorgeous ring. [emoji7]
> I can’t quite tell but maybe it’s a slightly flattened Princess. Is it an oval or round?


I would say it's closest to oval but it does have a ledge. So like a lobsided football/seed shape?


----------



## PJcherri

dingobeast said:


> I kinda copied Uli's snake bangle, but mine has flowers rather than grass.


Oh my that's gorgeous as well! I love the texturing on the carvings.


----------



## teagansmum

Here is one tray of jadeite pixiu's on different carvings of ruyi ,peach, gourd, peanut, ect..that my father left me when he passed away last April.  I keep this tray seperate for sentimental reasons. He also liked Buddha's. it was the one thing we enjoyed doing together. collecting jade .  
Photo doesn't do the colors justice.


----------



## FraBa

dingobeast said:


> I kinda copied Uli's snake bangle, but mine has flowers rather than grass.


Such an unique piece!!! Do you have an modelling picture?


----------



## teagansmum

dingobeast said:


> I kinda copied Uli's snake bangle, but mine has flowers rather than grass.


Omg!! that moist green in unreal! it's gorgeous !!


----------



## IWHLVR

teagansmum said:


> Here is one tray of jadeite pixiu's on different carvings of ruyi ,peach, gourd, peanut, ect..that my father left me when he passed away last April.  I keep this tray seperate for sentimental reasons. He also liked Buddha's. it was the one thing we enjoyed doing together. collecting jade .
> Photo doesn't do the colors justice.


Gorgeous!  Is this displayed in such a way that you can hang it?  I imagine it would be quite striking!


----------



## FraBa

teagansmum said:


> Here is one tray of jadeite pixiu's on different carvings of ruyi ,peach, gourd, peanut, ect..that my father left me when he passed away last April.  I keep this tray seperate for sentimental reasons. He also liked Buddha's. it was the one thing we enjoyed doing together. collecting jade .
> Photo doesn't do the colors justice.


What an nice family shoot!  My condolences for you fathers passing. But it must be nice  to have such beautiful heirlooms from him.  And of course you own amazing collection


----------



## IWHLVR

dingobeast said:


> I kinda copied Uli's snake bangle, but mine has flowers rather than grass.


Oh dingobeast, this is fabulous!  Just gorgeous!


----------



## dingobeast

PJcherri said:


> Oh my that's gorgeous as well! I love the texturing on the carvings.



Thank you, PJcherri-I am waiting now for it to traverse from Irkutsk to the US.


----------



## dingobeast

IWHLVR said:


> Oh dingobeast, this is fabulous!  Just gorgeous!



Thank you, IWHLVR! An Etsy artist that Uli told me about. It is Siberian nephrite. I like how he used the black spot as a pupil, it is very skillfully carved.


----------



## dingobeast

teagansmum said:


> Omg!! that moist green in unreal! it's gorgeous !!



Thank you! I can't wait to see it in person. It is Siberian nephrite.


----------



## dingobeast

teagansmum said:


> Here is one tray of jadeite pixiu's on different carvings of ruyi ,peach, gourd, peanut, ect..that my father left me when he passed away last April.  I keep this tray seperate for sentimental reasons. He also liked Buddha's. it was the one thing we enjoyed doing together. collecting jade .
> Photo doesn't do the colors justice.



Those are all so gorgeous! What a nice shared memory for you, so sorry you lost your father.


----------



## dingobeast

FraBa said:


> Such an unique piece!!! Do you have an modelling picture?



Not yet, I think it starts its journey to me tomorrow.


----------



## EarthGatherer

dingobeast said:


> I kinda copied Uli's snake bangle, but mine has flowers rather than grass.


Gorgeous! This artist has made you a beautiful piece.


----------



## dingobeast

EarthGatherer said:


> Gorgeous! This artist has made you a beautiful piece.



Thank you! I am so looking forward to wearing it.


----------



## EarthGatherer

Wow! That huge collection is amazing, teagansmum. I love how you have them organized. Do you have a way to display them?


----------



## teagansmum

EarthGatherer said:


> Wow! That huge collection is amazing, teagansmum. I love how you have them organized. Do you have a way to display them?


My boyfriend made the case for me so that's special too. until I'm settled in my own home, everything is stored away.


----------



## EarthGatherer

teagansmum said:


> My boyfriend made the case for me so that's special too. until I'm settled in my own home, everything is stored away.



I love your case! How thoughtful of him to make it for you & your dad's collections. Good luck with getting settled; I hope you find the perfect place to set up your case so you can see your lovelies all the time.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> Here is one tray of jadeite pixiu's on different carvings of ruyi ,peach, gourd, peanut, ect..that my father left me when he passed away last April.  I keep this tray seperate for sentimental reasons. He also liked Buddha's. it was the one thing we enjoyed doing together. collecting jade .
> Photo doesn't do the colors justice.



You have an incredible collection Tea. It’s great that you shared your love of jade collecting with your Dad. I’m sure many of your pieces have extra special meaning and sentimental value. Also wonderful that your boyfriend made you this beautiful case to store your treasures.


----------



## Raindrops1789

dingobeast said:


> I kinda copied Uli's snake bangle, but mine has flowers rather than grass.


Oh my gosh! Both of those are beautiful! I love the all the detail.


----------



## udalrike

Tea, wonderful pendants!


Dingo, I LOVE your Siberian bangle! Can´t decide which of ours is nicer... Yours is more feminine.


----------



## udalrike

If I had the money....

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Certifi...-Jade-Crocodile-Carving-Pendant-/152955621228


----------



## FraBa

udalrike said:


> If I had the money....
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Certifi...-Jade-Crocodile-Carving-Pendant-/152955621228


That one looks nearly alive  Ever since i swam in the Amazon and saw Caimans I have a huge admiration for this animals.. You should totally get this Udalrike!!! If there weren't this price tag


----------



## udalrike

If this pricetag wasn´t, it would already be mine, FraBa....
I love dragons, snakes and crocodiles!!!


----------



## FraBa

udalrike said:


> If this pricetag wasn´t, it would already be mine, FraBa....
> I love dragons, snakes and crocodiles!!!


I totally understand you! I'm sometimes torn between looking for stuff online, knowing I never ever could afford it (or maybe just if I would eat rice and beans for the next years ) and simply not looking at all so there is no temptation in seeing all this beautiful stuff  But I'm a super visual person-I NEED to look at well made amazing things even if I don't own them... 
It's something my husband will never get, he just looks at things he knows he can afford and then buys them


----------



## dingobeast

udalrike said:


> Tea, wonderful pendants!
> 
> 
> Dingo, I LOVE your Siberian bangle! Can´t decide which of ours is nicer... Yours is more feminine.



Your snake is more sweet-looking than mine, also he looks like he has something important to say


----------



## dingobeast

udalrike said:


> If I had the money....
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Certifi...-Jade-Crocodile-Carving-Pendant-/152955621228



That is gorgeous! Such an amazing color.


----------



## berniechocolate

dingobeast said:


> I kinda copied Uli's snake bangle, but mine has flowers rather than grass.



This is so unique !


----------



## berniechocolate

teagansmum said:


> Here is one tray of jadeite pixiu's on different carvings of ruyi ,peach, gourd, peanut, ect..that my father left me when he passed away last April.  I keep this tray seperate for sentimental reasons. He also liked Buddha's. it was the one thing we enjoyed doing together. collecting jade .
> Photo doesn't do the colors justice.



Wow your Dad is a huge collector .  Lovely collection with every Chinese auspicious carving out there !


----------



## udalrike

Yes , he has something important to say, Dingo.

Kaa says: I am the first and after me there will be others. Some as beautiful as me, some maybe more beautiful.
But for my owner I will always be the most beautiful. And I really should be as I am permanent.....


----------



## udalrike




----------



## dingobeast

udalrike said:


> Yes , he has something important to say, Dingo.
> 
> Kaa says: I am the first and after me there will be others. Some as beautiful as me, some maybe more beautiful.
> But for my owner I will always be the most beautiful. And I really should be as I am permanent.....



Kaa is beautiful, and has a new ssssssister The artist who did these is so talented.


----------



## udalrike

He really is a jade master. sssssssssssssssss........


----------



## teagansmum

PJcherri said:


> Yeah! Took a better picture where you can see the lighting glare along the top ledge of the bangle and it’s still juts in a bit on the inside ledge.
> 
> Funny you mention this, as my permanent bangle has a cut that none of my other bangles have. I found a seller who has the same cut as mine and this is what she said.
> 
> "older style comfort-cut (slightly curved inner to provide much smoother wear & easier to put on/off)"
> 
> Here's a photo of hers. It's no wonder I never take mylasia off as she is the most comfortable bangle I own.


----------



## teagansmum

Here is Mylasia with that same cut, where the inner isn't flat like a normal D-shape.


----------



## FraBa

teagansmum said:


> Here is Mylasia with that same cut, where the inner isn't flat like a normal D-shape.



Beautiful and interesting looking bangle! I didn’t knew that there are other cuts than princess and D-shape [emoji54] Good to know that this cut is comfortable! Having worn just one princess and a D-shape bangle I have to say that I prefer D-Shape as well for a permanent bangle. Princess is super elegant though [emoji846]


----------



## EarthGatherer

Today's stack. Blue grey bangle, wood (lignum vitae), and a white with multi spots (with lots and lots of lines).


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> Here is Mylasia with that same cut, where the inner isn't flat like a normal D-shape.



Mylasia is gorgeous Tea - Beautiful swirls with some nice translucent parts. This type of cut is rare isn’t it? I’ve never seen this cut in person and I would imagine it’s quite comfortable.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

EarthGatherer said:


> Today's stack. Blue grey bangle, wood (lignum vitae), and a white with multi spots (with lots and lots of lines).
> View attachment 4014817



Your bluish bangle looks extra blue in this picture Lovely stack with the serene blue, earthy wood and the confetti bangle.


----------



## dingobeast

EarthGatherer said:


> Today's stack. Blue grey bangle, wood (lignum vitae), and a white with multi spots (with lots and lots of lines).
> View attachment 4014817



Love that, Earthgatherer! That gorgeous wood bangle really sets of the jade.


----------



## berniechocolate

Earth gartherer I love your bluey bangle . Am on a lav / blue binge recently


----------



## teagansmum

2boys_jademommy said:


> Mylasia is gorgeous Tea - Beautiful swirls with some nice translucent parts. This type of cut is rare isn’t it? I’ve never seen this cut in person and I would imagine it’s quite comfortable.


There is a seller on ebay that I've seen sell this cut of bangle on ebay, but they are over $1000.00 and out of my budget, so I doubt I'll ever own another, but they are out there. The ones I've seen with this cut are vintage ones. I haven't seen the newer bangles this style. I'm still on the hunt for an oval cut.


----------



## BreadnGem

EarthGatherer said:


> Today's stack. Blue grey bangle, wood (lignum vitae), and a white with multi spots (with lots and lots of lines).
> View attachment 4014817



Your blue grey bangle is so pretty!


----------



## IWHLVR

dingobeast said:


> I kinda copied Uli's snake bangle, but mine has flowers rather than grass.


Dingobeast, I keep going back to this and ooooohing!  The black spot on the eye . . . the delicate tongue that you can see flicking . . . the lovely flowers that seem like they could move if a breeze blew by!  I would be distracted all day if I wore it!  Do you mind pm'ing me the name of the seller?


----------



## berniechocolate

With a jadeite pea today .


----------



## FraBa

berniechocolate said:


> View attachment 4015566
> View attachment 4015567
> View attachment 4015568
> 
> 
> With a jadeite pea today .



It looks so glassy looking and the green spots are giving it character [emoji7]


----------



## Purse Nut

Bernie your bangle and pendent match perfectly. Such a gorgeous set you have, color is tdf!


----------



## dingobeast

berniechocolate said:


> View attachment 4015566
> View attachment 4015567
> View attachment 4015568
> 
> 
> With a jadeite pea today .



Those made me gasp out loud, Bernie! How gorgeous! So watery.


----------



## berniechocolate

Thanks purse nut and fraba  

Pea is lavender icy variety  . I feel that lavender is always hard to capture accurately  in pics . They almost always appear more vivid in pictures than real life . I would say the true shade will be something close to the second picture ( brown surface) 

The seller shows me a picture  like before I bought it and it’s more vivid than In real life .


----------



## dingobeast

berniechocolate said:


> Thanks purse nut and fraba
> 
> Pea is lavender icy variety  . I feel that lavender is always hard to capture accurately  in pics . They almost always appear more vivid in pictures than real life . I would say the true shade will be something close to the second picture ( brown surface)
> 
> The seller shows me a picture  like before I bought it and it’s more vivid than In real life .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4015673


 
I am now dead. That is a perfect lavender with the green flowers inside


----------



## EarthGatherer

berniechocolate said:


> View attachment 4015566
> View attachment 4015567
> View attachment 4015568
> 
> 
> With a jadeite pea today .



So transparent, it's mesmerizing and beautiful. I love the vibrantl green with your pendant.


----------



## EarthGatherer

2boys_jademommy said:


> Your bluish bangle looks extra blue in this picture Lovely stack with the serene blue, earthy wood and the confetti bangle.


It really lights up outside, but is more of a subdued sky blue/lavender grey.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> View attachment 4015566
> View attachment 4015567
> View attachment 4015568
> 
> 
> With a jadeite pea today .



This is gorgeous Bernie! Love the floating green bits in that watery blue ice and the sweet pop of green [emoji7]


----------



## essiedub

berniechocolate said:


> View attachment 4015566
> View attachment 4015567
> View attachment 4015568
> 
> 
> With a jadeite pea today .




I love the non-traditional take on jade! This is just breathtaking *bernichocolate! *Is there a website, where we could see similar designs or was this custom made?   And p.s. you have beautiful skin!


----------



## berniechocolate

essiedub said:


> I love the non-traditional take on jade! This is just breathtaking *bernichocolate! *Is there a website, where we could see similar designs or was this custom made?   And p.s. you have beautiful skin!



Hello Essie , this is from Hong Kong .  My recent trip back where my folks are , was a fruitful one .  It’s from one of my regular sellers. But they don’t ship overseas . 

Tpf doesn’t allow advertorials but hk has a culture of jade . U can check out jade jewelry stores like chow tai fook in Hk . They only sell grade A though it’s a bit expensive . Thank u for your kind compliments I hope if u have some jade u can share with us  your lovely jotd ( jade of the day photos ) too !


----------



## berniechocolate

dingobeast said:


> I am now dead. That is a perfect lavender with the green flowers inside



U don’t need to be dead [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] .  If you come to Singapore , you can look At Li Hong for such similar pieces or perhaps if going hk , chow tai fook .


----------



## BreadnGem

Everyone has posted so many beauties! I spent days catching up [emoji4]. 

Current favorite: icy white. 

Think if I ever have to wear a permanent bangle, I’d choose this.


----------



## dingobeast

berniechocolate said:


> U don’t need to be dead [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] .  If you come to Singapore , you can look At Li Hong for such similar pieces or perhaps if going hk , chow tai fook .



Thank you, Bernie-I am saving these. We are planning a HK/Singapore trip


----------



## dingobeast

BreadnGem said:


> Everyone has posted so many beauties! I spent days catching up [emoji4].
> 
> Current favorite: icy white.
> 
> Think if I ever have to wear a permanent bangle, I’d choose this.
> 
> View attachment 4016473


 
So very icy!


----------



## Raindrops1789

BreadnGem said:


> Everyone has posted so many beauties! I spent days catching up [emoji4].
> 
> Current favorite: icy white.
> 
> Think if I ever have to wear a permanent bangle, I’d choose this.
> 
> View attachment 4016473


This is gorgeous!!! Can you tell me more about it, BreadnGem?


----------



## crosso

FraBa said:


> So beautiful bangles! The carvings are great too! Did you ever bought from JadebyNikolai? I like her carved bracelets and bangles very much..but sooo expensive!!! I wonder sometimes if the quality justifies the price...that said I'm absolutely in love with my bracelet from her - incredible design and very translucent jadeite with nice carving


Thank you, FraBa!  I have only admired JadebyNikolai (very much!) but not bought - too $$$ for me. Her pieces are really gorgeous, lucky you to have one!


----------



## crosso

dingobeast said:


> Today’s stack of Spring Fairy, gold leather, bead bracelet and the Flowers in Snow. Also, a jade pendant that looks just like my dingobeast. Today it is warm and weirdly windy, I am betting we get a big old snow storm.


Beautiful stack!!


----------



## FraBa

berniechocolate said:


> Thanks purse nut and fraba
> 
> Pea is lavender icy variety  . I feel that lavender is always hard to capture accurately  in pics . They almost always appear more vivid in pictures than real life . I would say the true shade will be something close to the second picture ( brown surface)
> 
> The seller shows me a picture  like before I bought it and it’s more vivid than In real life .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4015673



I’ve never seen an lavender icy type with green before. It’s really beautiful.! The icy kinds which are more whitish before never appealed much to me because I thought the “character“ of the stone is not so present. But you pendant is  [emoji7] super gorgeous [emoji177]


----------



## FraBa

crosso said:


> Thank you, FraBa!  I have only admired JadebyNikolai (very much!) but not bought - too $$$ for me. Her pieces are really gorgeous, lucky you to have one!



Thank you crossover! Yes it is a shame that’s it’s so $$$ but she has some more accessible beaded bracelet styles like the one I have which are around 150$. with the dollar-€ it wasn’t too bad for me so I treated myself just before Christmas. Really love the carving and quality of the Jadeite.


----------



## FraBa

BreadnGem said:


> Everyone has posted so many beauties! I spent days catching up [emoji4].
> 
> Current favorite: icy white.
> 
> Think if I ever have to wear a permanent bangle, I’d choose this.
> 
> View attachment 4016473



The bangle looks really transparent!!
I always wanted to ask someone who has an crystal withish one: how does the structure look in person? Do you see different spots? Is it really uniform like glass? Does it change colours with lighting much? 
As I just have colourful bangles with a more corse structure for me it’s hard to imagine how different you bangle must be like in real life [emoji4] but it’s surely special!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BreadnGem said:


> Everyone has posted so many beauties! I spent days catching up [emoji4].
> 
> Current favorite: icy white.
> 
> Think if I ever have to wear a permanent bangle, I’d choose this.
> 
> View attachment 4016473



BnG I can see why you would choose this to be a permanent bangle. It’s icy, glassy goodness 
Looks perfect on your wrist. [emoji7]


----------



## BreadnGem

Raindrops1789 said:


> This is gorgeous!!! Can you tell me more about it, BreadnGem?



Raindrops, it’s an oval D-shape bangle. Brought it to the gemologist who certified it as Grade A, icy variety. I bought it from a local jade shop that has many years of history. 

I had been looking for something like this for many years and came across this unexpectedly.


----------



## BreadnGem

FraBa said:


> The bangle looks really transparent!!
> I always wanted to ask someone who has an crystal withish one: how does the structure look in person? Do you see different spots? Is it really uniform like glass? Does it change colours with lighting much?
> As I just have colourful bangles with a more corse structure for me it’s hard to imagine how different you bangle must be like in real life [emoji4] but it’s surely special!



If you shine a torchlight through it you will see that it is fine grained with smooth, compact structure. There are bits of transparent glassy areas among the white. Overall, I’d say it looks like ice rather than glass. 

The uniform glassy ones you mentioned are a different variety - the glassy variety. This type of jadeite is basically very very icy and translucent to the point of looking like glass, and commands a higher price than icy varieties. 

Whether or not icy & glassy jade looks different under different lights depends on it’s color. This piece happens to be white or near colorless, but it supposedly has a very faint lavender base. Icy jades come in a myriad of colors too. Not just white. 

Some people mistakenly think icy and glassy jade is more fragile than their more opaque counterparts but actually that’s not true. The more fine grained a piece of jadeite is, the stronger it is. This is bcos it has a more tightly-knitted/compact crystal structure, whereas the more opaque jades usually have coarser and more loosely-knitted structures, hence rendering them more vulnerable. Having said that, if you drop a glassy bangle on the floor, it will most certainly break too. Just that in terms of daily wear and little knocks here and there, the fine grained ones probably stand a better chance of survival. This is what I learned from experienced jade collectors. 

Here are pictures of the icy bangle with a donut pendant that’s from the same boulder as the one Berniechocolate has. The donut is possibly near to glassy variety. You can see the difference between icy jade & glassy jade 

Also pictures of the bangle where you can see the transparent bits and the internal structure


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BreadnGem said:


> If you shine a torchlight through it you will see that it is fine grained with smooth, compact structure. There are bits of transparent glassy areas among the white. Overall, I’d say it looks like ice rather than glass.
> 
> The uniform glassy ones you mentioned are a different variety - the glassy variety. This type of jadeite is basically very very icy and translucent to the point of looking like glass, and commands a higher price than icy varieties.
> 
> Whether or not icy & glassy jade looks different under different lights depends on it’s color. This piece happens to be white or near colorless, but it supposedly has a very faint lavender base. Icy jades come in a myriad of colors too. Not just white.
> 
> Some people mistakenly think icy and glassy jade is more fragile than their more opaque counterparts but actually that’s not true. The more fine grained a piece of jadeite is, the stronger it is. This is bcos it has a more tightly-knitted/compact crystal structure, whereas the more opaque jades usually have coarser and more loosely-knitted structures, hence rendering them more vulnerable. Having said that, if you drop a glassy bangle on the floor, it will most certainly break too. Just that in terms of daily wear and little knocks here and there, the fine grained ones probably stand a better chance of survival. This is what I learned from experienced jade collectors.
> 
> Here are pictures of the icy bangle with a donut pendant that’s from the same boulder as the one Berniechocolate has. The donut is possibly near to glassy variety. You can see the difference between icy jade & glassy jade
> 
> Also pictures of the bangle where you can see the transparent bits and the internal structure
> 
> View attachment 4017060
> View attachment 4017061
> View attachment 4017062
> View attachment 4017063



It’s beautiful and your bangle is near colourless - true ice. Often times there is a tinge of green or grey, lavender etc which are all lovely too but yours is near colourless.


----------



## BreadnGem

2boys_jademommy said:


> It’s beautiful and your bangle is near colourless - true ice. Often times there is a tinge of green or grey, lavender etc which are all lovely too but yours is near colourless.



Thanks 2boys! Yes, the gemologist said it’s near colorless, although the sellers say they see some faint lavender undertones. I have to admit that I’ve yet to see any lavender, lol.

The donut, on the other hand, seems to have green undertones, although Bernie tells me she sees a bluish color. I suppose color perception is subjective?


----------



## berniechocolate

BreadnGem said:


> Everyone has posted so many beauties! I spent days catching up [emoji4].
> 
> Current favorite: icy white.
> 
> Think if I ever have to wear a permanent bangle, I’d choose this.
> 
> View attachment 4016473



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

LI HONG right !!!! 

I love the stuff from there every time I See someone post it ! 

This is out of the world beautiful . It’s  really rare to find a piece of beautiful jade with zero flaws in it . Ya know many a time , I was told that it’s normal even if it’s an Expensive jade , that flaws like low depth lines or stone lines can still exist . 

But this isn’t so with LH and their QC is wonderful . 

The thing I like about LH is despite the higher price tag , you are looking at a piece of art , where the carver would have done his utmost bit of Quality control by making sure the final product is as close to perfection as ever!!!

So , I would say it definitely justify the price tag ! I would be saving for one like yours  , once I get over shock of my recent purchase ! 

Enjoy it in good health & merriment !! [emoji3]


----------



## FraBa

BreadnGem said:


> If you shine a torchlight through it you will see that it is fine grained with smooth, compact structure. There are bits of transparent glassy areas among the white. Overall, I’d say it looks like ice rather than glass.
> 
> The uniform glassy ones you mentioned are a different variety - the glassy variety. This type of jadeite is basically very very icy and translucent to the point of looking like glass, and commands a higher price than icy varieties.
> 
> Whether or not icy & glassy jade looks different under different lights depends on it’s color. This piece happens to be white or near colorless, but it supposedly has a very faint lavender base. Icy jades come in a myriad of colors too. Not just white.
> 
> Some people mistakenly think icy and glassy jade is more fragile than their more opaque counterparts but actually that’s not true. The more fine grained a piece of jadeite is, the stronger it is. This is bcos it has a more tightly-knitted/compact crystal structure, whereas the more opaque jades usually have coarser and more loosely-knitted structures, hence rendering them more vulnerable. Having said that, if you drop a glassy bangle on the floor, it will most certainly break too. Just that in terms of daily wear and little knocks here and there, the fine grained ones probably stand a better chance of survival. This is what I learned from experienced jade collectors.
> 
> Here are pictures of the icy bangle with a donut pendant that’s from the same boulder as the one Berniechocolate has. The donut is possibly near to glassy variety. You can see the difference between icy jade & glassy jade
> 
> Also pictures of the bangle where you can see the transparent bits and the internal structure
> 
> View attachment 4017060
> View attachment 4017061
> View attachment 4017062
> View attachment 4017063


BreadnGem  Thank you so much for taking your time to explain this to me!  It's great how much you can learn in this Forum and how nice it's members are to each other! By the way one of my favourite corners of the internet  
With your fotos and explanation I now see the difference of glassy and icy varieties. I especially liked the foto in front of the window where I could see the inner structure of the bangle even better. How interesting that they take daily wear even better than a "normal" one. Your bangle and the donut pendant look amazing and I'm certain that one can pull off any outfit with them. So with it's strong build and versatile look  I imagine your bangle must be an wonderful everyday bangle!


----------



## BreadnGem

FraBa said:


> BreadnGem  Thank you so much for taking your time to explain this to me!  It's great how much you can learn in this Forum and how nice it's members are to each other! By the way one of my favourite corners of the internet
> With your fotos and explanation I now see the difference of glassy and icy varieties. I especially liked the foto in front of the window where I could see the inner structure of the bangle even better. How interesting that they take daily wear even better than a "normal" one. Your bangle and the donut pendant look amazing and I'm certain that one can pull off any outfit with them. So with it's strong build and versatile look  I imagine your bangle must be an wonderful everyday bangle!



It’s no trouble at all. We all learn loads from one another here!


----------



## berniechocolate

A pair of jadeite earrings & another lav bangle .

Happy Easter weekend folks


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> View attachment 4019682
> View attachment 4019683
> 
> 
> A pair of jadeite earrings & another lav bangle .
> 
> Happy Easter weekend folks



Happy Easter Jadies! [emoji8]

Adorable earrings Bernie - sweet colours and whimsical and the bangle is beautiful!! Is it an oval? I did a bit of jade browsing yesterday and tried on a slim, beautiful white oval jadeite d shape bangle with a spot of bright yellow orange. Maybe the Easter bunny will get it for me.... not lol! [emoji12]
Also had to agree with another Jadie that you do have beautiful skin Bernie. [emoji6]


----------



## DaisyShadow

Just got this today ...


----------



## jadelover

DaisyShadow said:


> View attachment 4019805
> 
> 
> Just got this today ...


I am still catching up the loads of posts here.  Finally manage to read the last post from DaisyShadow.  The green bangle is so pretty.  It must be from Li Hong.  

I also bought one from LH recently.  We both wear sister bangles.


----------



## berniechocolate

2boys_jademommy said:


> Happy Easter Jadies! [emoji8]
> 
> Adorable earrings Bernie - sweet colours and whimsical and the bangle is beautiful!! Is it an oval? I did a bit of jade browsing yesterday and tried on a slim, beautiful white oval jadeite d shape bangle with a spot of bright yellow orange. Maybe the Easter bunny will get it for me.... not lol! [emoji12]
> Also had to agree with another Jadie that you do have beautiful skin Bernie. [emoji6]



Hi !  It’s actually a round with flat inside pretending to be a princess round lol 
My friends who saw this keep asking me if it’s a princess round . 

As for skin .  There are some good and bad days lol when I don’t get bouts of eczema attack ! Hope Easter bunny will fetch u some orange ! I love orange  hope your jadeite dreams get fufilled soon sweetheart !


----------



## berniechocolate

DaisyShadow said:


> View attachment 4019805
> 
> 
> Just got this today ...



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]another beauty . Wow where is this from .


----------



## DaisyShadow

jadelover said:


> View attachment 4019812
> 
> I am still catching up the loads of posts here.  Finally manage to read the last post from DaisyShadow.  The green bangle is so pretty.  It must be from Li Hong.
> 
> I also bought one from LH recently.  We both wear sister bangles.



Yes, it's from Li Hong! [emoji51]


----------



## BreadnGem

berniechocolate said:


> View attachment 4019682
> View attachment 4019683
> 
> 
> A pair of jadeite earrings & another lav bangle .
> 
> Happy Easter weekend folks



Bernie, I really love the lavender and green bangle! So jelly-ish!


----------



## DaisyShadow

berniechocolate said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]another beauty . Wow where is this from .



From LH! Also bought a matching pendant from there:


----------



## BreadnGem

2boys_jademommy said:


> Happy Easter Jadies! [emoji8]
> 
> Adorable earrings Bernie - sweet colours and whimsical and the bangle is beautiful!! Is it an oval? I did a bit of jade browsing yesterday and tried on a slim, beautiful white oval jadeite d shape bangle with a spot of bright yellow orange. Maybe the Easter bunny will get it for me.... not lol! [emoji12]
> Also had to agree with another Jadie that you do have beautiful skin Bernie. [emoji6]



Will you buy that white and orange bangle, 2boys? It sounds so pretty and cheerful


----------



## berniechocolate

DaisyShadow said:


> Yes, it's from Li Hong! [emoji51]



Omg .  I m trying to resist after seeing Bread n gem gorgeous icy now temptations again .  Both the flowers green are so lovely ! LH sounds like a place of temptation . I think I must “recover” soon .


----------



## BreadnGem

DaisyShadow said:


> View attachment 4019805
> 
> 
> Just got this today ...





jadelover said:


> View attachment 4019812
> 
> I am still catching up the loads of posts here.  Finally manage to read the last post from DaisyShadow.  The green bangle is so pretty.  It must be from Li Hong.
> 
> I also bought one from LH recently.  We both wear sister bangles.



Oooh...they almost look like they are cut from the same stone! They are full of character and look so nice on both of you.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

DaisyShadow said:


> View attachment 4019805
> 
> 
> Just got this today ...



Easter bunny was certainly good to you DaisyShadow! [emoji6] The dark emerald like green looks great on you. I love that it’s kinda like a moss in snow only with black snow [emoji300]️[emoji7]Very chic!

So cool that you have a sister bangle with Jadelover The bangle looks awesome on you too Jadelover. [emoji8]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

DaisyShadow said:


> From LH! Also bought a matching pendant from there:
> View attachment 4019825



This thread is moving fast lol I just saw your matching pendant and I love this too! You make the darker greens look so modern. They really compliment your skin tones.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BreadnGem said:


> Will you buy that white and orange bangle, 2boys? It sounds so pretty and cheerful



Hi BreadnGem! No I will pass on it. It is lovely but for now I won’t be buying more jade. ☹️ I’m enjoying what I have and getting my jade fix here on this thread. [emoji3]
I want to be very sure on my next bangle and I don’t know if I want a yellow/ orange, or a darker more dramatic looking bangle ie DaisyShadow and Jadelover’s or a white and green moss in snow.....and unfortunately the answer can’t be all of the above lol [emoji13]


----------



## BreadnGem

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi BreadnGem! No I will pass on it. It is lovely but for now I won’t be buying more jade. ☹️ I’m enjoying what I have and getting my jade fix here on this thread. [emoji3]
> I want to be very sure on my next bangle and I don’t know if I want a yellow/ orange, or a darker more dramatic looking bangle ie DaisyShadow and Jadelover’s or a white and green moss in snow.....and unfortunately the answer can’t be all of the above lol [emoji13]



You have lots of self-control [emoji4]. It’s not easy to walk away from pretty jade. But it’s good to be sure of what you want.


----------



## berniechocolate

BreadnGem said:


> Bernie, I really love the lavender and green bangle! So jelly-ish!



Haha yeah lavender craze is contagious .  You have got the most number of lavenders among us ! Easily [emoji1]


----------



## DaisyShadow

2boys_jademommy said:


> This thread is moving fast lol I just saw your matching pendant and I love this too! You make the darker greens look so modern. They really compliment your skin tones.



Dark green pops on my skin. I love the dramatic effect! [emoji51]


----------



## FraBa

DaisyShadow said:


> View attachment 4019805
> 
> 
> Just got this today ...



Beautiful! I like the intensive Color and it suits you perfectly!


----------



## dingobeast

berniechocolate said:


> View attachment 4019682
> View attachment 4019683
> 
> 
> A pair of jadeite earrings & another lav bangle .
> 
> Happy Easter weekend folks




Love love all of this! The earrings are gorgeous colors, the lavender bangle is such a delicate color, and the Jesus and Mary medallion bracelet is striking


----------



## dingobeast

jadelover said:


> View attachment 4019812
> 
> I am still catching up the loads of posts here.  Finally manage to read the last post from DaisyShadow.  The green bangle is so pretty.  It must be from Li Hong.
> 
> I also bought one from LH recently.  We both wear sister bangles.



Really gorgeous green!


----------



## FraBa

dingobeast said:


> Really gorgeous green!


Happy Easter!!! May the Easter bunny bring lots of Jade to everyone! 
Question for the ones wich bought from Li Hong Jade. I just saw there site and fb page. Wow! Beautiful jade!!!
Did you bought from them directly in their shop? Do you know if they ship to Europe? 
For a bangle without mayor flaws which isn't  transparent but has a nice color, how much would I approx. pay? I think that I don't have this kind of budget jet but a girl can dream... and I love to have a saving goal


----------



## DaisyShadow

FraBa said:


> Happy Easter!!! May the Easter bunny bring lots of Jade to everyone!
> Question for the ones wich bought from Li Hong Jade. I just saw there site and fb page. Wow! Beautiful jade!!!
> Did you bought from them directly in their shop? Do you know if they ship to Europe?
> For a bangle without mayor flaws which isn't  transparent but has a nice color, how much would I approx. pay? I think that I don't have this kind of budget jet but a girl can dream... and I love to have a saving goal



Hi FraBa,

A flaw is a flaw. I was told that for jade, once there is a flaw, the price plunges. This is fr an honest seller. Can't tell u exactly how much...would be easier if u could show us a pic? [emoji4]


----------



## FraBa

DaisyShadow said:


> Hi FraBa,
> 
> A flaw is a flaw. I was told that for jade, once there is a flaw, the price plunges. This is fr an honest seller. Can't tell u exactly how much...would be easier if u could show us a pic? [emoji4]



Thanks Daisy Shadow! On the fb I don’t know how much of the inventory is already sold. For this reason I was asking if someone knew if they also sell online. I don’t have something specific in mind and was just wondering what the price range for Li Hong Jade would be. What I love about Ultimate Jadeite is that every piece is listet and “flaws” are accurate described so everyone can make an informed decision. I was wondering if Li Hong Jade operates similarly [emoji848]


----------



## FraBa

In bed with the flu [emoji855] more time to browse about Jadeite and to enjoy the company of my everyday bangle [emoji38]Have to say Jade feels so good when you have some temperature. cooling my bangle really helped to regulate my overall temperature last night.


----------



## BreadnGem

FraBa said:


> Happy Easter!!! May the Easter bunny bring lots of Jade to everyone!
> Question for the ones wich bought from Li Hong Jade. I just saw there site and fb page. Wow! Beautiful jade!!!
> Did you bought from them directly in their shop? Do you know if they ship to Europe?
> For a bangle without mayor flaws which isn't  transparent but has a nice color, how much would I approx. pay? I think that I don't have this kind of budget jet but a girl can dream... and I love to have a saving goal



It’s a bit hard to speculate on the price as the value of jade is determined by many factors, including color, what type of colors, translucency, size and whether the jade has anything that spoils its beauty. Flaws like stonelines, chips, unsightly spots, etc. 

Actually the price also largely depends on the integrity of the seller. Here is a bangle i bought at a local Chinatown shop, but not Li Hong. It’s a little dingy shop in an old dingy building. It’s a white/very pale lavender princess that’s actually very translucent. However, it has an internal stoneline that cannot be felt with the fingernail at all. The seller sold it to me for $400 SGD. he said he halved the price bcos of the stoneline. He told me that any piece of jade that has a flaw/defect, he’ll halve the price immediately because as DaisyShadow said, a flaw is a flaw, and he said he feels he cannot in all honesty sell a piece with stonelines at a high price. 

I thought it was very nice of him, so I bought the bangle from him despite the stoneline (plus, the shop looked kinda sad, lol) 

And to answer your other question, unfortunately Li Hong does not ship overseas. However, when you buy at the shop, all pieces with flaws and stonelines are discounted. And they will let you know the flaws.


----------



## FraBa

BreadnGem said:


> It’s a bit hard to speculate on the price as the value of jade is determined by many factors, including color, what type of colors, translucency, size and whether the jade has anything that spoils its beauty. Flaws like stonelines, chips, unsightly spots, etc.
> 
> Actually the price also largely depends on the integrity of the seller. Here is a bangle i bought at a local Chinatown shop, but not Li Hong. It’s a little dingy shop in an old dingy building. It’s a white/very pale lavender princess that’s actually very translucent. However, it has an internal stoneline that cannot be felt with the fingernail at all. The seller sold it to me for $400 SGD. he said he halved the price bcos of the stoneline. He told me that any piece of jade that has a flaw/defect, he’ll halve the price immediately because as DaisyShadow said, a flaw is a flaw, and he said he feels he cannot in all honesty sell a piece with stonelines at a high price.
> 
> I thought it was very nice of him, so I bought the bangle from him despite the stoneline (plus, the shop looked kinda sad, lol)
> 
> And to answer your other question, unfortunately Li Hong does not ship overseas. However, when you buy at the shop, all pieces with flaws and stonelines are discounted. And they will let you know the flaws.
> 
> View attachment 4020988
> View attachment 4020989



Thank you for sharing the story of your bangle with me!! It’s gorgeous with the stone line. I find the price of jade a super interesting topic. The beauty of a jade piece really lies in the eyes of the beholder. And a bangle never shouts it’s price as many designer goods do. Maybe I find it so interesting for this reason [emoji848] 
Sad to hear that Li Hong Jade does not ship overseas. But hey it’s an even better excuse do to do a trip to Singapore.. maybe I save a little bit first in case I get serious jade fever there [emoji16]


----------



## DaisyShadow

FraBa said:


> Thanks Daisy Shadow! On the fb I don’t know how much of the inventory is already sold. For this reason I was asking if someone knew if they also sell online. I don’t have something specific in mind and was just wondering what the price range for Li Hong Jade would be. What I love about Ultimate Jadeite is that every piece is listet and “flaws” are accurate described so everyone can make an informed decision. I was wondering if Li Hong Jade operates similarly [emoji848]



Hi FraBa, 

LH doesn't sell online. I like honest transactions- no dressing up of flaws and genuine adjustment of prices in that respect. For me, I need to feel that I have paid a fair price for the items. What type of jade do you like?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

FraBa said:


> In bed with the flu [emoji855] more time to browse about Jadeite and to enjoy the company of my everyday bangle [emoji38]Have to say Jade feels so good when you have some temperature. cooling my bangle really helped to regulate my overall temperature last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4020980



Hope you feel better soon FraBa [emoji8]
I’m glad you’re wearing your jade. It looks so pretty paired with your dainty gold bangle. I read some articles on wearing jade for your health and for the different seasons  - what to wear for different health issues, climates, what to wear when you travel etc. It was fascinating. Also certain colours of jade have cooling properties and other colours are warming. 
Actually the blog where I read these articles are from a woman who sells jade but because I have read many negative reviews and most importantly from what I can tell a lot of her jade is treated I won’t mention the blog for I wouldn’t want anyone to think I support this. 
But if the jade you’re wearing makes you feel a little better when you’re sick then it is the right one for you [emoji4]


----------



## FraBa

DaisyShadow said:


> Hi FraBa,
> 
> LH doesn't sell online. I like honest transactions- no dressing up of flaws and genuine adjustment of prices in that respect. For me, I need to feel that I have paid a fair price for the items. What type of jade do you like?



Yes with that we’re on the same boat! I like to know what I’m getting and to know that the price is fair. My bangle for example was described “with small chips”. I was hesitant at first but loved the overall look so I bought it. Best decision ever. I can’t feel the “chips” just saw some minimal points with a loop. So it’s not really a flaw for me. 
Generally I love multicoloured Jadeite. Especially Green, Blue, Lavender, White. The only thing I’m not so much into is yellow, brown, red and black jade but that’s just because I think they do not suit my skin tone/ wardrobe so much-love it on others so. What’s your favourite Colour of Jade??


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BreadnGem said:


> It’s a bit hard to speculate on the price as the value of jade is determined by many factors, including color, what type of colors, translucency, size and whether the jade has anything that spoils its beauty. Flaws like stonelines, chips, unsightly spots, etc.
> 
> Actually the price also largely depends on the integrity of the seller. Here is a bangle i bought at a local Chinatown shop, but not Li Hong. It’s a little dingy shop in an old dingy building. It’s a white/very pale lavender princess that’s actually very translucent. However, it has an internal stoneline that cannot be felt with the fingernail at all. The seller sold it to me for $400 SGD. he said he halved the price bcos of the stoneline. He told me that any piece of jade that has a flaw/defect, he’ll halve the price immediately because as DaisyShadow said, a flaw is a flaw, and he said he feels he cannot in all honesty sell a piece with stonelines at a high price.
> 
> I thought it was very nice of him, so I bought the bangle from him despite the stoneline (plus, the shop looked kinda sad, lol)
> 
> And to answer your other question, unfortunately Li Hong does not ship overseas. However, when you buy at the shop, all pieces with flaws and stonelines are discounted. And they will let you know the flaws.
> 
> View attachment 4020988
> View attachment 4020989



I agree with you BreadnGem. Price is difficult to determine and it is inexplicably tied to how a piece makes us feel. 
The story of your lovely bangle with the stone line is a perfect example of an honest seller and the right owner for the bangle. You must have felt something special about this bangle and so the “flaw” no longer matters. Of course the price should reflect this despite your love for the bangle and so it worked out great


----------



## FraBa

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hope you feel better soon FraBa [emoji8]
> I’m glad you’re wearing your jade. It looks so pretty paired with your dainty gold bangle. I read some articles on wearing jade for your health and for the different seasons  - what to wear for different health issues, climates, what to wear when you travel etc. It was fascinating. Also certain colours of jade have cooling properties and other colours are warming.
> Actually the blog where I read these articles are from a woman who sells jade but because I have read many negative reviews and most importantly from what I can tell a lot of her jade is treated I won’t mention the blog for I wouldn’t want anyone to think I support this.
> But if the jade you’re wearing makes you feel a little better when you’re sick then it is the right one for you [emoji4]



Thanks for the compliments and good wishes 2boys_jademommy! Yes I’m feeling a lot better today [emoji4] so happy that jade helps with health as well...
I think I know who you mean. I also read her blog as it is one of the first things you see if you google “jade bangle”. I also got warned reading on the forum here just in time. It’s a shame there are no more serious people blogging about Jade in English. Nobody of you girls ever wanted to start a blog??? I’ll be the first reader. Would be amazing to have all the wonderful information from this thread in one page to browse...


----------



## BreadnGem

2boys_jademommy said:


> I agree with you BreadnGem. Price is difficult to determine and it is inexplicably tied to how a piece makes us feel.
> The story of your lovely bangle with the stone line is a perfect example of an honest seller and the right owner for the bangle. You must have felt something special about this bangle and so the “flaw” no longer matters. Of course the price should reflect this despite your love for the bangle and so it worked out great



You are absolutely right. I felt ok buying the bangle and despite the stoneline, I actually enjoy wearing it, mainly bcos I felt the seller was honest and above board. I would not have felt happy buying or wearing it if I felt he was scamming me or had quoted me an unreasonable price. It’s a pretty bangle and as it’s so translucent I actually took it to the gemologist to verify whether it is Grade A, bcos I felt the price was really good despite the stoneline! Lol


----------



## DaisyShadow

BreadnGem said:


> You are absolutely right. I felt ok buying the bangle and despite the stoneline, I actually enjoy wearing it, mainly bcos I felt the seller was honest and above board. I would not have felt happy buying or wearing it if I felt he was scamming me or had quoted me an unreasonable price. It’s a pretty bangle and as it’s so translucent I actually took it to the gemologist to verify whether it is Grade A, bcos I felt the price was really good despite the stoneline! Lol



That's one honest seller! Makes u happy buying from him. [emoji4]


----------



## berniechocolate

Yeah so it’s basically all boil down to honesty . 

 

When I was in Hong Kong .  Which really is like a jade haven with all type of jade shops around around.  

I realized that there are many type of seller around . Some would try to sell you jade bangles for $10 for price of 3 . 

Obviously , those who has some basic knowledge in Jade  would be able to tell u that it’s dyed , or treated jade .  Which color injected Grade B , C or even D . 

Thing is , do they tell you well in advance , if you were asking .  Is this treated or grade B ? 

They will tell u straight .  Yes grade B .

So you know well what you are getting . So if u decide to get it anyway you made an informed choice ..

You pay for what you get .  You want and can accept a treated item  ?  Good fo you , there’s no dishonesty involved . 


What’s more dangerous ?  

What’s quite bad ? 

Some sellers , who does sell Grade A who will try to sell their jadeite at sky high prices .  Yes . They might be upfront about the flaws , defects on the bangle .  But they also persistently insist , that even high prices bangles is bound to have flaws or cracks . 

While what’s expensive is subjective price range for person to person.  

It isn’t true that at higher prices , you aren’t able to get good quality bangles which isn’t flaw free.  

And if the seller is ethical , any bangle with a flaw ( not necessarily one that compromised the structural durability of the bangle ) , but to a great extent could have affected its aesthetic appeal 

But still wants to sell at 2/3/4 K usd $$

Eg .  Well shrugs I dunno what to say *.  A couple of stone lines that cannot be felt by hand etc or have a few lines that stretch across the bangle. Etc. 

Well ,   Even though you are informed about the flaws as well regarding this .  Let’s just say that’s not completely honest other than the seller trying to make quick buck getting the tourist dollar . 

And the tourist is vulnerable to this because , they do not know if they have other choices other than the one they just met .  They might be confined to limited choices , as they do not know who to approach , who to buy from , who might stocked something for the same amount of $$ , where there are honest sellers ethical enough to sell the items if a couple of defects might lower the price quite reasonably . Or , that for the high tourist dollar they were happy to part with , is at least a bangle that’s free from visible stonelines or obvious defects like low depth stonelines .

When faced with limited choice , one might not be able to discern a Money grubbing seller who is persistent on selling you something $$$$ , but leaves a bad taste in your mouth when u realized , if you were given more choice . You see they are sellers who might still sell a piece of jade for relatively high price .  But it commands what it is exactly for .  

A perfect selection of a spot of defect free boulder , crafted with expert craftsmen of which the final product is a bangle or pendant , that is equitable on the merits of hard work to produce monetarily . And yet does not shortchange the buyers who is paying a higher amount for a product of nature that can be moulded to perfection , because of good quality control , due to ethical selling . 

And of course , many buyers . Faced with limited information are not able to discern this .  They might feel that just because a seller is upfront with flaws . That’s complete honesty . 


Well .  Shrugs . I would say my Hong Kong experience is a good one .  My folks are still there , and because I speak the lingo fluently with roots from HK . Sellers don’t normally try to be funny with me . 

I realized like for like . Hong Kong  jadeite isn’t exactly very cheap for the high quality of jadeite . It’s just probably , the prices are slightly lower than Singapore due to less overheads from the private sellers I buy from .  But I m also happy to buy from them due to good experience I have . With grade A jade that’s not necessary cheap . But generally I like the variety and good very QC of private sellers I buy from .  As far as I m concerned .  I have to like what I m wearing . And not wonder why I pay a few grand for something with obvious flaws still showing . 

Local wise in Singapore  , I guess those few pages tells us that LH is one can replicate a good buying experience .  Without the regrets realizing you buy something at a price that might might be able to get else where for less .


----------



## DaisyShadow

I got this pendant a while ago. Stopped wearing it as it feels heavy. My neck feels tired. Anyone experienced the same prob?


----------



## BreadnGem

I just want to share something interesting. Not sure if you all remember I have a lavender bangle with deep purple bits. Well, I’ve been wearing it 24/7 for a period of time now and interestingly, I noticed these translucent spots started appearing. They were not there before. 

The overall color has also evened out. Anyone else had this experience?


----------



## BreadnGem

DaisyShadow said:


> View attachment 4021069
> 
> 
> I got this pendant a while ago. Stopped wearing it as it feels heavy. My neck feels tired. Anyone experienced the same prob?



That’s a pretty peach! I do find the bigger pendants heavy at times


----------



## FraBa

DaisyShadow said:


> View attachment 4021069
> 
> 
> I got this pendant a while ago. Stopped wearing it as it feels heavy. My neck feels tired. Anyone experienced the same prob?



Ohhh yes! I bought this monkey pendant last month and LOVED the carving but didn’t really checkout the size details [emoji85] it’s huge and way to heavy to wear for me. I keep it in my bag as a good luck charm.. haven’t got another solution sorry


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> Yeah so it’s basically all boil down to honesty .
> 
> 
> 
> When I was in Hong Kong .  Which really is like a jade haven with all type of jade shops around around.
> 
> I realized that there are many type of seller around . Some would try to sell you jade bangles for $10 for price of 3 .
> 
> Obviously , those who has some basic knowledge in Jade  would be able to tell u that it’s dyed , or treated jade .  Which color injected Grade B , C or even D .
> 
> Thing is , do they tell you well in advance , if you were asking .  Is this treated or grade B ?
> 
> They will tell u straight .  Yes grade B .
> 
> So you know well what you are getting . So if u decide to get it anyway you made an informed choice ..
> 
> You pay for what you get .  You want and can accept a treated item  ?  Good fo you , there’s no dishonesty involved .
> 
> 
> What’s more dangerous ?
> 
> What’s quite bad ?
> 
> Some sellers , who does sell Grade A who will try to sell their jadeite at sky high prices .  Yes . They might be upfront about the flaws , defects on the bangle .  But they also persistently insist , that even high prices bangles is bound to have flaws or cracks .
> 
> While what’s expensive is subjective price range for person to person.
> 
> It isn’t true that at higher prices , you aren’t able to get good quality bangles which isn’t flaw free.
> 
> And if the seller is ethical , any bangle with a flaw ( not necessarily one that compromised the structural durability of the bangle ) , but to a great extent could have affected its aesthetic appeal
> 
> But still wants to sell at 2/3/4 K usd $$
> 
> Eg .  Well shrugs I dunno what to say *.  A couple of stone lines that cannot be felt by hand etc or have a few lines that stretch across the bangle. Etc.
> 
> Well ,   Even though you are informed about the flaws as well regarding this .  Let’s just say that’s not completely honest other than the seller trying to make quick buck getting the tourist dollar .
> 
> And the tourist is vulnerable to this because , they do not know if they have other choices other than the one they just met .  They might be confined to limited choices , as they do not know who to approach , who to buy from , who might stocked something for the same amount of $$ , where there are honest sellers ethical enough to sell the items if a couple of defects might lower the price quite reasonably . Or , that for the high tourist dollar they were happy to part with , is at least a bangle that’s free from visible stonelines or obvious defects like low depth stonelines .
> 
> When faced with limited choice , one might not be able to discern a Money grubbing seller who is persistent on selling you something $$$$ , but leaves a bad taste in your mouth when u realized , if you were given more choice . You see they are sellers who might still sell a piece of jade for relatively high price .  But it commands what it is exactly for .
> 
> A perfect selection of a spot of defect free boulder , crafted with expert craftsmen of which the final product is a bangle or pendant , that is equitable on the merits of hard work to produce monetarily . And yet does not shortchange the buyers who is paying a higher amount for a product of nature that can be moulded to perfection , because of good quality control , due to ethical selling .
> 
> And of course , many buyers . Faced with limited information are not able to discern this .  They might feel that just because a seller is upfront with flaws . That’s complete honesty .
> 
> 
> Well .  Shrugs . I would say my Hong Kong experience is a good one .  My folks are still there , and because I speak the lingo fluently with roots from HK . Sellers don’t normally try to be funny with me .
> 
> I realized like for like . Hong Kong  jadeite isn’t exactly very cheap for the high quality of jadeite . It’s just probably , the prices are slightly lower than Singapore due to less overheads from the private sellers I buy from .  But I m also happy to buy from them due to good experience I have . With grade A jade that’s not necessary cheap . But generally I like the variety and good very QC of private sellers I buy from .  As far as I m concerned .  I have to like what I m wearing . And not wonder why I pay a few grand for something with obvious flaws still showing .
> 
> Local wise in Singapore  , I guess those few pages tells us that LH is one can replicate a good buying experience .  Without the regrets realizing you buy something at a price that might might be able to get else where for less .



Bernie I appreciate this post as I totally get what you are saying and I agree. I may be inferring my own opinions on your post but I think I get exactly what you are saying. 
It is good when a seller discloses flaws but it is not enough. They should lower the price fairly and saying that the price is already lowered does NOT mean that it is. At least not by general industry standards. Ultimately it is a personal choice and decision whether or not to buy.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BreadnGem said:


> I just want to share something interesting. Not sure if you all remember I have a lavender bangle with deep purple bits. Well, I’ve been wearing it 24/7 for a period of time now and interestingly, I noticed these translucent spots started appearing. They were not there before.
> 
> The overall color has also evened out. Anyone else had this experience?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4021085



Unfortunately I have not had this happen...my bangles may have become slightly more moist looking but nothing dramatic and no colour changes but thank you for sharing your experience. [emoji4] I love those clear bits in your bangle and it’s just overall a real beauty. [emoji6]


----------



## berniechocolate

This was a hand me down jadeite donut from my mother in law . So I made a drawing of how I wanted a white gold clip to be customized  to be worn this way .  I don’t wear a lot of green usually .  But I like the modern vibe it has after setting .


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> View attachment 4021113
> View attachment 4021115
> View attachment 4021117
> 
> 
> This was a hand me down jadeite donut from my mother in law . So I made a drawing of how I wanted a white gold clip to be customized  to be worn this way .  I don’t wear a lot of green usually .  But I like the modern vibe it has after setting .



I love your design for the donut and it is very modern. The design along with the person wearing it makes it modern and cool [emoji41]
Gorgeous as always Bernie.


----------



## berniechocolate

DaisyShadow said:


> View attachment 4021069
> 
> 
> I got this pendant a while ago. Stopped wearing it as it feels heavy. My neck feels tired. Anyone experienced the same prob?



This is lovely, very clean looking  . I always have this obsession with peaches .I think u should try and get a thicker necklace for it .  Then you possibly feel less of the “chain eating into skin” due to the weight of the bangle !


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

DaisyShadow said:


> View attachment 4021069
> 
> 
> I got this pendant a while ago. Stopped wearing it as it feels heavy. My neck feels tired. Anyone experienced the same prob?



First world jade problems lol! I only have one jade pendant and it’s not big so I can’t relate I can imagine this would be too heavy as an everyday bangle but definitely wear it sometimes as it is too stunning to sit in a jewellery box. [emoji6]


----------



## berniechocolate

2boys_jademommy said:


> Bernie I appreciate this post as I totally get what you are saying and I agree. I may be inferring my own opinions on your post but I think I get exactly what you are saying.
> It is good when a seller discloses flaws but it is not enough. They should lower the price fairly and saying that the price is already lowered does NOT mean that it is. At least not by general industry standards. Ultimately it is a personal choice and decision whether or not to buy.



It’s good to share lol .  I hope you don’t find me too long winded ..

I think there’s fantastic jade to be had for every price range . And some enjoy looking at the rustic feel of. Jade with more minerals showing . 

But. I feel it’s important to know what we are all paying for and happy to pay for .  So we can continue to enjoy jadeite with our mind at ease and less what ifs . Lol very wordy . But I m really still learning how pricing and stuff works . When buying !  

Thanks for bearing with me haha


----------



## FraBa

berniechocolate said:


> View attachment 4021113
> View attachment 4021115
> View attachment 4021117
> 
> 
> This was a hand me down jadeite donut from my mother in law . So I made a drawing of how I wanted a white gold clip to be customized  to be worn this way .  I don’t wear a lot of green usually .  But I like the modern vibe it has after setting .



A really great setting for a modern looking donut!! The white gold and jade is a beautiful combination as well


----------



## jadelover

DaisyShadow said:


> View attachment 4021069
> 
> 
> I got this pendant a while ago. Stopped wearing it as it feels heavy. My neck feels tired. Anyone experienced the same prob?



I have a very big black peach too.  It is heavy and I seldom wear it too.


----------



## FraBa

jadelover said:


> I have a very big black peach too.  It is heavy and I seldom wear it too.



Seems there is a problem with beautiful jade peaches [emoji16] just kidding


----------



## berniechocolate

BreadnGem said:


> I just want to share something interesting. Not sure if you all remember I have a lavender bangle with deep purple bits. Well, I’ve been wearing it 24/7 for a period of time now and interestingly, I noticed these translucent spots started appearing. They were not there before.
> 
> The overall color has also evened out. Anyone else had this experience?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4021085



Yeah I remember this bangle . It looks more watery now than when u first purchased it . 

Does anyone else experience this effect with their bangles . I think the bluey icy which is like the one I m most comfy with . It seems more moist after wearing for months . It’s my favorite go to because it’s oval and quite comfy . Easy pastel match too for clothes .

It should be fairly interesting for all of us to observe the change and post our findings . 

The ngi gemologist doesn’t seem to think so scientifically . But I have at least at dozen friends who share anecdotally how their jade look way better and more moist than when they first purchase it .


----------



## berniechocolate

FraBa said:


> A really great setting for a modern looking donut!! The white gold and jade is a beautiful combination as well



Haha thanks.   I like green but can’t do too much of it so wearing a bluey bangle ..

What’s your pick today Fraba do share ! And if you come to Sg . There are other brick and Mortar jade shops we can recommend too .   Not bad actually too .


----------



## berniechocolate

jadelover said:


> I have a very big black peach too.  It is heavy and I seldom wear it too.



Try with New 2 tone ?  I think will be nice ! I think must use thicker necklace else will eat into the skin


----------



## FraBa

berniechocolate said:


> Haha thanks.   I like green but can’t do too much of it so wearing a bluey bangle ..
> 
> What’s your pick today Fraba do share ! And if you come to Sg . There are other brick and Mortar jade shops we can recommend too .   Not bad actually too .



Thanks bernie! I would love to come to Singapore not just because of the Jadeite it seams a really interesting city/country as well. In Asia I “only” have been once to Japan. I really liked it but wasn’t into Jade then so can’t comment on it. My husbands family is from South America so we go there once a year, this limits a bit the second vacation [emoji23] but maybe in the future...


----------



## jadelover

berniechocolate said:


> Try with New 2 tone ?  I think will be nice ! I think must use thicker necklace else will eat into the skin



Good suggestion.  I will try it.


----------



## jadelover

FraBa said:


> Seems there is a problem with beautiful jade peaches [emoji16] just kidding



Oh no. Jade peach pendants are very beautiful.  I have a few smaller ones and they received many compliments from friends. 

The jade on your profile is very interesting.  Where did you buy it?  In fact, I love carved pendants.


----------



## FraBa

jadelover said:


> Oh no. Jade peach pendants are very beautiful.  I have a few smaller ones and they received many compliments from friends.
> 
> The jade on your profile is very interesting.  Where did you buy it?  In fact, I love carved pendants.



Thanks jadelover! Ok will not give up hope for finding a beatiful carved pendant which is comfortable to wear.. the pendant in my avatar is from an Etsy shop called JewelryNaturalGoods. It came with an certification and as for Color and weight seemed genuine to me..


----------



## Silver Mom

Hope everybody is having a Happy and blessed Easter.  So much to be thankful for and wishing all you jadies the best.  What are you wearing today?  Here is my easter
set.  Adorable bunny from one of my favorite sellers Piccolina Gems on Ebay.   

set.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> Hope everybody is having a Happy and blessed Easter.  So much to be thankful for and wishing all you jadies the best.  What are you wearing today?  Here is my easter
> set.  Adorable bunny from one of my favorite sellers Piccolina Gems on Ebay.
> 
> set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4021533
> View attachment 4021537



Happy Easter Silver Mom! You have your own adorable bunny That princess is out of this world. Intense lavender. I love the ring as well  [emoji7]


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Happy Easter Silver Mom! You have your own adorable bunny That princess is out of this world. Intense lavender. I love the ring as well  [emoji7]


Thank you two boys.  Best Easter wishes and dreams of jade to you.  Guess who we ran into when we went on our morning walk this morning in Waikiki.  ADAM SANDLER the actor.  LOL  Here are some pictures I took of my Easter bangle under different lighting.  The first one is under the mall lighting.  And the second photo is under plain sunlight.


----------



## jadelover

Silver Mom said:


> Thank you two boys.  Best Easter wishes and dreams of jade to you.  Guess who we ran into when we went on our morning walk this morning in Waikiki.  ADAM SANDLER the actor.  LOL  Here are some pictures I took of my Easter bangle under different lighting.  This one is under the mall lighting.
> 
> View attachment 4021833
> 
> 
> And this one is under regular sunlight.



Silver Mom, the lavender bangle is so gorgeous.  The colour is very intense.  Love the adorable bunny.  

Have a great Easter.


----------



## Silver Mom

jadelover said:


> Silver Mom, the lavender bangle is so gorgeous.  The colour is very intense.  Love the adorable bunny.
> 
> Have a great Easter.


Thank you so much Jadelover.  I have missed you very much.  So glad to be able to wish you an AWESOME Easter.  Grateful to have such good jadies to hang with.  Bunny is from Bernie.  Love her.


----------



## Silver Mom

And finally a sunlight picture while sitting in the car.  It looks different in different lighting situations.  Lavender is a hard one as everyone says.


----------



## jadelover

Silver Mom said:


> And finally a sunlight picture while sitting in the car.  It looks different in different lighting situations.  Lavender is a hard one as everyone says.
> 
> View attachment 4021968



Silver Mom, do you notice that the colour will get deeper if you wear it continuously?


----------



## Silver Mom

jadelover said:


> Silver Mom, do you notice that the colour will get deeper if you wear it continuously?


It really seems to have to me but everyone I asked said that it has no scientific reason to.  Honestly, I really think it did.  Except for my one friend who really is a jade expert.  He told me that by wearing your jade the oils from your body should help it to get clearer and sometimes darker.  He said that jade has many capillaries and the oils from your body can seep in and that helps with the translucency.  I really believe him jadelover because he is very very smart when it comes to jade.  My personal jeweler Alice says the same thing as my friend who is a jade expert.  She tells me to wear my jade all the time so it can improve.  I think I am leaning toward believing Alice and my friend though because my jade bangles really do tend to get better with wear.  They certainly seem to be a lot shinier and brighter in color.  So it comes down to two very popular jade companies believing no scientific reason and my personal jeweler and a jade expert who I admire saying that they believe it does improve by wear.


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi all!  Happy Easter!

Silver Mom. one of my friends posted he and his family got to meet Adam Sandler this weekend, too.  He sounds like a nice guy in person. 

For most of my bangles, I don't notice much of a change in color or translucency... For the latest carved and my black bat bangle, both were very dry when they came. Showering with them and wearing them has seemed to let them soak up and now both look/feel  less dry... Opeapea (black carved) does seem to shine more now, too. 

Here's a pick of my Leaf.  She's the most translucent of all my bangles, but has lots of internal and surface reaching flaws.   I called her leaf because the brown spot looks like a fallen brown leaf on frozen ice.


----------



## jadelover

Junkenpo said:


> Hi all!  Happy Easter!
> 
> Silver Mom. one of my friends posted he and his family got to meet Adam Sandler this weekend, too.  He sounds like a nice guy in person.
> 
> For most of my bangles, I don't notice much of a change in color or translucency... For the latest carved and my black bat bangle, both were very dry when they came. Showering with them and wearing them has seemed to let them soak up and now both look/feel  less dry... Opeapea (black carved) does seem to shine more now, too.
> 
> Here's a pick of my Leaf.  She's the most translucent of all my bangles, but has lots of internal and surface reaching flaws.   I called her leaf because the brown spot looks like a fallen brown leaf on frozen ice.



I find Leaf seems to get very translucent.  I do believe that with constant wear the jade will get shiny and colour will deepen plus clouds gets lighter.


----------



## Raindrops1789

Happy Easter. everyone!

I am always so blown away by how beautiful everyone's pieces are! Thanks to this forum my wish list continues to grow!


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> Hi all!  Happy Easter!
> 
> Silver Mom. one of my friends posted he and his family got to meet Adam Sandler this weekend, too.  He sounds like a nice guy in person.
> 
> For most of my bangles, I don't notice much of a change in color or translucency... For the latest carved and my black bat bangle, both were very dry when they came. Showering with them and wearing them has seemed to let them soak up and now both look/feel  less dry... Opeapea (black carved) does seem to shine more now, too.
> 
> Here's a pick of my Leaf.  She's the most translucent of all my bangles, but has lots of internal and surface reaching flaws.   I called her leaf because the brown spot looks like a fallen brown leaf on frozen ice.


I really think this one is so beautiful and unique.  Such a beauty.  Reminds me of fall leaves. Adam Sandler IS really a nice guy.  He is so patient with everybody wanting to take pictures with him.  He is cool!


----------



## EarthGatherer

DaisyShadow said:


> View attachment 4021069
> 
> 
> I got this pendant a while ago. Stopped wearing it as it feels heavy. My neck feels tired. Anyone experienced the same prob?



My first jade piece, a black dragon pendant, weighs almost 4 oz, and I only wear it for a few hours at a time.


----------



## EarthGatherer

Junkenpo said:


> Hi all!  Happy Easter!
> 
> Silver Mom. one of my friends posted he and his family got to meet Adam Sandler this weekend, too.  He sounds like a nice guy in person.
> 
> For most of my bangles, I don't notice much of a change in color or translucency... For the latest carved and my black bat bangle, both were very dry when they came. Showering with them and wearing them has seemed to let them soak up and now both look/feel  less dry... Opeapea (black carved) does seem to shine more now, too.
> 
> Here's a pick of my Leaf.  She's the most translucent of all my bangles, but has lots of internal and surface reaching flaws.   I called her leaf because the brown spot looks like a fallen brown leaf on frozen ice.



I love the traits of your bangle. It reminds me of autumn leaves and mosses freezing on the banks of a lake or river in early winter, or thawing in early spring. Such a beauty!


----------



## EarthGatherer

So, I took off my blue & white bangle from the left hand to try to move it to my right for a snugger fit. Although no tears, I do remember yelling when I thought it was stuck half-way on. But, it's much more comfortable now, and I have a wider variety of what I can wear on the left since I don't have to coordinate any longer. 


And I finally got an accurate color picture in indirect light while it was off. It's definitely my favorite!


----------



## BreadnGem

EarthGatherer said:


> So, I took off my blue & white bangle from the left hand to try to move it to my right for a snugger fit. Although no tears, I do remember yelling when I thought it was stuck half-way on. But, it's much more comfortable now, and I have a wider variety of what I can wear on the left since I don't have to coordinate any longer.
> View attachment 4022426
> 
> And I finally got an accurate color picture in indirect light while it was off. It's definitely my favorite!
> View attachment 4022434



That’s a very unique and pretty color combination. It looks good on your right hand. Bangles always look nicer worn snug. Do you think you will be able to remove it?


----------



## BreadnGem

Silver Mom said:


> And finally a sunlight picture while sitting in the car.  It looks different in different lighting situations.  Lavender is a hard one as everyone says.
> 
> View attachment 4021968



As gorgeous as ever, Silver Mom!


----------



## EarthGatherer

BreadnGem said:


> That’s a very unique and pretty color combination. It looks good on your right hand. Bangles always look nicer worn snug. Do you think you will be able to remove it?


Maybe? If I do flexibility exercises and maybe let the right hand atrophy for a week or so. Haha. I didn't think I'd be able to get it off the left, but did- so anything is possible.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> Thank you two boys.  Best Easter wishes and dreams of jade to you.  Guess who we ran into when we went on our morning walk this morning in Waikiki.  ADAM SANDLER the actor.  LOL  Here are some pictures I took of my Easter bangle under different lighting.  The first one is under the mall lighting.  And the second photo is under plain sunlight.
> View attachment 4021844
> View attachment 4021846



Adam Sandler is hilarious!! He also seems like he would be a nice guy 
Your bangle looks magnificent under all lighting but particularly under the indoor mall lighting. The lavender looks most intense in that pick and more pink as well. [emoji7]


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Adam Sandler is hilarious!! He also seems like he would be a nice guy
> Your bangle looks magnificent under all lighting but particularly under the indoor mall lighting. The lavender looks most intense in that pick and more pink as well. [emoji7]


Seriously 2boys,  he is sooooo nice!


----------



## mintea

I forgot to wear my jade bangle today for the first time since I got it.... I feel so naked!

I missed so much in this thread already. So many lovely pictures posted. And now I have a bit of a craving to travel to visit some high end jade jewelry shops... *_* Though I feel I would need to do a lot of research beforehand, so that I didn't end up getting fleeced as a bumbling tourist.



FraBa said:


> Ohhh yes! I bought this monkey pendant last month and LOVED the carving but didn’t really checkout the size details [emoji85] it’s huge and way to heavy to wear for me. I keep it in my bag as a good luck charm.. haven’t got another solution sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4021107


I have to say that this carving is SO CUTE! I love it!


----------



## berniechocolate

mintea said:


> I forgot to wear my jade bangle today for the first time since I got it.... I feel so naked!
> 
> I missed so much in this thread already. So many lovely pictures posted. And now I have a bit of a craving to travel to visit some high end jade jewelry shops... *_* Though I feel I would need to do a lot of research beforehand, so that I didn't end up getting fleeced as a bumbling tourist.
> 
> 
> I have to say that this carving is SO CUTE! I love it!



Haha yes I need my bangle .  Now I m wearing one on each hand but i cannot do without at least one . Something to look at when waiting for the traffic lights to turn green


----------



## dingobeast

I had a very homely gold and diamond ring that I inherited and never wore. Mason-Kay sold me a bi set for earrings and they recommended a local jeweler who just did such a great job, so I let him take that ring make these settings.He does all their goldsmith work as well. If anyone on here is in CO I will tell you the jeweler.


----------



## Silver Mom

dingobeast said:


> View attachment 4023935
> View attachment 4023936
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a very homely gold and diamond ring that I inherited and never wore. Mason-Kay sold me a bi set for earrings and they recommended a local jeweler who just did such a great job, so I let him take that ring make these settings.He does all their goldsmith work as well. If anyone on here is in CO I will tell you the jeweler.


MAN..... this sure is gorgeous!


----------



## EarthGatherer

dingobeast said:


> View attachment 4023935
> View attachment 4023936
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a very homely gold and diamond ring that I inherited and never wore. Mason-Kay sold me a bi set for earrings and they recommended a local jeweler who just did such a great job, so I let him take that ring make these settings.He does all their goldsmith work as well. If anyone on here is in CO I will tell you the jeweler.


Love your new earrings. The pi set is beautiful in shape & color.


----------



## EarthGatherer

Received a new bangle today- in an attempt to replace the one I had to return. Although it's imperfect with a surface reaching vein (aka crack) and not extremely fine texture, it's a very pretty faint green and white, and glossy and translucent. And I got it for a good price. I really am happy with it. 

Only 1 more bangle on the way (a yellow nephrite), and then I'm done for a while. Pulling together this collection has taken more time and more returns/exchanges than I planned for.


----------



## dingobeast

Silver Mom said:


> MAN..... this sure is gorgeous!



Thank you, Silver Mom!


----------



## dingobeast

EarthGatherer said:


> Love your new earrings. The pi set is beautiful in shape & color.



Thank you, EarthGatherer!


----------



## dingobeast

EarthGatherer said:


> Received a new bangle today- in an attempt to replace the one I had to return. Although it's imperfect with a surface reaching vein (aka crack) and not extremely fine texture, it's a very pretty faint green and white, and glossy and translucent. And I got it for a good price. I really am happy with it.
> 
> Only 1 more bangle on the way (a yellow nephrite), and then I'm done for a while. Pulling together this collection has taken more time and more returns/exchanges than I planned for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4024056
> View attachment 4024057



Lovely spot of green on that! Can’t wait to see your yellow nephrite.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

dingobeast said:


> View attachment 4023935
> View attachment 4023936
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a very homely gold and diamond ring that I inherited and never wore. Mason-Kay sold me a bi set for earrings and they recommended a local jeweler who just did such a great job, so I let him take that ring make these settings.He does all their goldsmith work as well. If anyone on here is in CO I will tell you the jeweler.



Your jeweller did a wonderful job. Something very classic yet modern about these earrings. 
They look smashing on you Dingobeast. [emoji6]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

EarthGatherer said:


> Received a new bangle today- in an attempt to replace the one I had to return. Although it's imperfect with a surface reaching vein (aka crack) and not extremely fine texture, it's a very pretty faint green and white, and glossy and translucent. And I got it for a good price. I really am happy with it.
> 
> Only 1 more bangle on the way (a yellow nephrite), and then I'm done for a while. Pulling together this collection has taken more time and more returns/exchanges than I planned for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4024056
> View attachment 4024057



I’m so glad you’re happy with this one - it’s lovely! In the first pic it looks slightly greyish lavender and the pale green shows up in the second picture with the patch of mint green brightening the bangle up. 
Looking forward to seeing your yellow nephrite.


----------



## dingobeast

2boys_jademommy said:


> Your jeweller did a wonderful job. Something very classic yet modern about these earrings.
> They look smashing on you Dingobeast. [emoji6]



Thank you so much, 2boys_jademommy!


----------



## dingobeast

EarthGatherer said:


> So, I took off my blue & white bangle from the left hand to try to move it to my right for a snugger fit. Although no tears, I do remember yelling when I thought it was stuck half-way on. But, it's much more comfortable now, and I have a wider variety of what I can wear on the left since I don't have to coordinate any longer.
> View attachment 4022426
> 
> And I finally got an accurate color picture in indirect light while it was off. It's definitely my favorite!
> View attachment 4022434



Yay! I have some that I have to wrestle on and off. It is nice to have some options on your left.


----------



## dingobeast

Silver Mom said:


> Thank you two boys.  Best Easter wishes and dreams of jade to you.  Guess who we ran into when we went on our morning walk this morning in Waikiki.  ADAM SANDLER the actor.  LOL  Here are some pictures I took of my Easter bangle under different lighting.  The first one is under the mall lighting.  And the second photo is under plain sunlight.
> View attachment 4021844
> View attachment 4021846



Just wow on the lavender!!!


----------



## Purse Nut

^Totally agree with you dingobeast. Silver Mom this bangle is drop dead gorgeous lavender!
So many beauties posted the last couple days! Congrats Jadies on all the new pieces and pieces already owned like Jpk’s Leaf [emoji260][emoji262] All so pretty!


----------



## udalrike

Purse Nut said:


> ^Totally agree with you dingobeast. Silver Mom this bangle is drop dead gorgeous lavender!
> So many beauties posted the last couple days! Congrats Jadies on all the new pieces and pieces already owned like Jpk’s Leaf [emoji260][emoji262] All so pretty!


----------



## IWHLVR

dingobeast said:


> View attachment 4023935
> View attachment 4023936
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a very homely gold and diamond ring that I inherited and never wore. Mason-Kay sold me a bi set for earrings and they recommended a local jeweler who just did such a great job, so I let him take that ring make these settings.He does all their goldsmith work as well. If anyone on here is in CO I will tell you the jeweler.


These are just amazeballs!


----------



## Purse Nut

Had some fun stacking up my left wrist this morning.


----------



## dingobeast

Purse Nut said:


> Had some fun stacking up my left wrist this morning.



Lovely stack! Your nicely beaded bracelets look so much better than my elastic ones


----------



## dingobeast

IWHLVR said:


> These are just amazeballs!



Thank you! He exceeded my expectations by quite a bit


----------



## Silver Mom

Purse Nut said:


> Had some fun stacking up my left wrist this morning.


GORGY!!!!!


----------



## Purse Nut

Thanks dingobeast and Silver Mom. I like a little bling thrown in now n then. 
Dingobeast love the earrings you had made. So elegant and different.


----------



## dingobeast

Purse Nut said:


> Thanks dingobeast and Silver Mom. I like a little bling thrown in now n then.
> Dingobeast love the earrings you had made. So elegant and different.



Thank you, Purse Nut!


----------



## dingobeast

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4024842


 Love this pixiu! The blended lavender and green are lovely


----------



## FraBa

Silver Mom said:


> Thank you two boys.  Best Easter wishes and dreams of jade to you.  Guess who we ran into when we went on our morning walk this morning in Waikiki.  ADAM SANDLER the actor.  LOL  Here are some pictures I took of my Easter bangle under different lighting.  The first one is under the mall lighting.  And the second photo is under plain sunlight.
> View attachment 4021844
> View attachment 4021846



What an ideal lavender bangle  [emoji7]


----------



## FraBa

mintea said:


> I forgot to wear my jade bangle today for the first time since I got it.... I feel so naked!
> 
> I missed so much in this thread already. So many lovely pictures posted. And now I have a bit of a craving to travel to visit some high end jade jewelry shops... *_* Though I feel I would need to do a lot of research beforehand, so that I didn't end up getting fleeced as a bumbling tourist.
> 
> 
> I have to say that this carving is SO CUTE! I love it!



Thanks minttea [emoji3] 
I can imagine that you feel naked without your beautiful bangle. Do you always sleep without your bangle and put it on in the morning?


----------



## FraBa

dingobeast said:


> View attachment 4023935
> View attachment 4023936
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a very homely gold and diamond ring that I inherited and never wore. Mason-Kay sold me a bi set for earrings and they recommended a local jeweler who just did such a great job, so I let him take that ring make these settings.He does all their goldsmith work as well. If anyone on here is in CO I will tell you the jeweler.



Stunning earrings! Great you found a goldsmith who could do this!


----------



## EarthGatherer

Today's stack: green nephrite, holly wood cuff, and mixed vintage scarabs. I'm trying to add my grandma's stuff to what I wear- the scarabs were her's from 60's or 70's.


----------



## Silver Mom

Thought I'd wear some red today.


----------



## dingobeast

Silver Mom said:


> Thought I'd wear some red today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4026393



What a rich, lovely red!


----------



## Purse Nut

EarthGatherer said:


> Today's stack: green nephrite, holly wood cuff, and mixed vintage scarabs. I'm trying to add my grandma's stuff to what I wear- the scarabs were her's from 60's or 70's.
> View attachment 4026088



Love your stack EarthGatherer & I have scarabs too!
Must find them, they look great with jade.


----------



## Purse Nut

Silver Mom said:


> Thought I'd wear some red today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4026393



Silver Mom this red is so rich and looks good on you.


----------



## Silver Mom

Purse Nut said:


> Silver Mom this red is so rich and looks good on you.


Thank you PN.  I needed something bright today.  LOL


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> Thought I'd wear some red today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4026393



Red Hot!! Looking good Silver Mom [emoji7]


----------



## EarthGatherer

Silver Mom said:


> Thought I'd wear some red today.
> Gorgeous! It's so deep & rich.
> 
> View attachment 4026393


----------



## Silver Mom

Ladies, remember when we were discussing what the imperial green color looked like.  I just found an example of it on the Li Hong website.  They describe the ring on the left as imperial green and the ring on the right as apple green.  Both are beautiful to me.  The apple green color seems to be more translucent than the imperial.  But the imperial color is amazing.


----------



## berniechocolate

Was browsing LH FB page and saw a bangle that reminds me of black dynasty glacier . 


There’s a glassy part that’s quite glass like & transparent almost in this LH bangle . 





I think dynasty black jadeite bangle has a smaller glassy patch and then a few that’s almost see through . Missed her , didn’t see her post awhile . Maybe she can share pictures of glacier with the glassy patch . 

Dynasty black glacier 







I think she’s got better pictures of the bigger glassy patch but this are the only I have from the forum before . 

It’s rather rare and interesting .  I think by browsing different sellers , we get to see all kind of different jadeite . Instead of the usual type we are expecting .

(Pictures credited @ Dynasty Tpf )


----------



## berniechocolate

Silver Mom said:


> Ladies, remember when we were discussing what the imperial green color looked like.  I just found an example of it on the Li Hong website.  They describe the ring on the left as imperial green and the ring on the right as apple green.  Both are beautiful to me.  The apple green color seems to be more translucent than the imperial.  But the imperial color is amazing.
> 
> View attachment 4026785



This is so fetching . Makes me feel like a small doze of green .  It’s very lively and beautiful the sharp green !


----------



## berniechocolate

Silver Mom said:


> Thought I'd wear some red today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4026393



Very vibrant . I think it make a lovely set with the diamond encrusted red donut u have if I recall correctly !


----------



## berniechocolate

EarthGatherer said:


> Today's stack: green nephrite, holly wood cuff, and mixed vintage scarabs. I'm trying to add my grandma's stuff to what I wear- the scarabs were her's from 60's or 70's.
> View attachment 4026088



I love how you match it with the other jeweled bangles . Something fit for cleopatra . The vivid green in the nephrite makes me want to dig out Allan jadedivers emerald fleck again !


----------



## berniechocolate

dingobeast said:


> View attachment 4023935
> View attachment 4023936
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a very homely gold and diamond ring that I inherited and never wore. Mason-Kay sold me a bi set for earrings and they recommended a local jeweler who just did such a great job, so I let him take that ring make these settings.He does all their goldsmith work as well. If anyone on here is in CO I will tell you the jeweler.



Very nice setting .  I have got tiny earlobes can’t do bigger earrings but this looks to be quite majestic on u .  Jade is like a very prized stone to Chinese .  I have seen very similar though not exactly of such earrings on ancient Chinese queens and empresses . I share some if I can locate the pictures again . You have a gold gold smith and designer !


----------



## Redkoi01

Hello everyone,
I haven't posted for awhile. You all have gotten beautiful jade pieces. I got something very different to what I usually  buy. What do you think? Grade A yellow jadeite.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I haven't posted for awhile. You all have gotten beautiful jade pieces. I got something very different to what I usually  buy. What do you think? Grade A yellow jadeite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4026938
> View attachment 4026939
> View attachment 4026940



Hi Redkoi01! Middle you here I love love love your new bangle. That yellow is scrumptious and I can see some parts are more orangey. [emoji39] Is it comfortable to wear? I’d imagine it would be heavy but also very comforting. It’s got similar proportions to Silver Mom’s gorgeous red. Great find - I love it [emoji7]


----------



## Redkoi01

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Redkoi01! Middle you here I love love love your new bangle. That yellow is scrumptious and I can see some parts are more orangey. [emoji39] Is it comfortable to wear? I’d imagine it would be heavy but also very comforting. It’s got similar proportions to Silver Mom’s gorgeous red. Great find - I love it [emoji7]


Hi it is actually really comfortable to wear, love the proportions of it and yes it has a lot of bright orange patches. It is a very happy bangle.


----------



## EarthGatherer

berniechocolate said:


> I love how you match it with the other jeweled bangles . Something fit for cleopatra . The vivid green in the nephrite makes me want to dig out Allan jadedivers emerald fleck again !


Thank you! I've really been trying to make pretty combos. I need something nice to look at during the day. 

Also I'd love to see the emerald fleck!


----------



## EarthGatherer

Redkoi01 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I haven't posted for awhile. You all have gotten beautiful jade pieces. I got something very different to what I usually  buy. What do you think? Grade A yellow jadeite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4026938
> View attachment 4026939
> View attachment 4026940


This is so pretty! I love how thick it is, and that color- wow! It reminds me of the sun/sunlight in Van Gogh's paintings.


----------



## dingobeast

berniechocolate said:


> Very nice setting .  I have got tiny earlobes can’t do bigger earrings but this looks to be quite majestic on u .  Jade is like a very prized stone to Chinese .  I have seen very similar though not exactly of such earrings on ancient Chinese queens and empresses . I share some if I can locate the pictures again . You have a gold gold smith and designer !



Thank you, Bernie! I feel fortunate to have found him!


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> Very vibrant . I think it make a lovely set with the diamond encrusted red donut u have if I recall correctly !


Thank you Bernie, If I have time today I will post my complete red set for you.


----------



## FraBa

Redkoi01 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I haven't posted for awhile. You all have gotten beautiful jade pieces. I got something very different to what I usually  buy. What do you think? Grade A yellow jadeite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4026938
> View attachment 4026939
> View attachment 4026940


the yellow seems so sunny and happy! The wide seems significant too. Is it difficult to put on and off? Do you need a different size than usually?


----------



## berniechocolate

Redkoi01 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I haven't posted for awhile. You all have gotten beautiful jade pieces. I got something very different to what I usually  buy. What do you think? Grade A yellow jadeite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4026938
> View attachment 4026939
> View attachment 4026940



Yellow is bright and cheery and it’s one of my favorite shades !  Where did u get this from
? Maybe we can have a look at other pretty bangles this seller is selling too [emoji3][emoji1303]


----------



## berniechocolate

Wearing the hk pale lavender with floral bluish green patch .  This is one bangle which is abit of a chameleon .  Under some lighting , it’s blushing lavenders  at some parts , and under very strong sunlight  is like a bluish green with floating bits .


----------



## fanofjadeite

Wore my new sterling silver rhodonite ring today with my permanent yellow jade bangle. Love it so much


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> View attachment 4027340
> View attachment 4027346
> View attachment 4027356
> 
> View attachment 4027360
> 
> 
> Wearing the hk pale lavender with floral bluish green patch .  This is one bangle which is abit of a chameleon .  Under some lighting , it’s blushing lavenders  at some parts , and under very strong sunlight  is like a bluish green with floating bits .



Gorgeous Bernie! In these pics the blue really comes through and the flowers look greenish blue. I see some lavender on the other side. It’s so fine grained. [emoji7]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> Wore my new sterling silver rhodonite ring today with my permanent yellow jade bangle. Love it so much
> View attachment 4027455



I never would have thought yellow and pink could look so cool together! It’s very Easter and Spring like. Looks awesome!


----------



## Redkoi01

FraBa said:


> the yellow seems so sunny and happy! The wide seems significant too. Is it difficult to put on and off? Do you need a different size than usually?


Hi it is very easy to put on and off since it is very smooth. This is the same size I would usually wear but my hand is really flexible.  ☺️


----------



## Redkoi01

berniechocolate said:


> Yellow is bright and cheery and it’s one of my favorite shades !  Where did u get this from
> ? Maybe we can have a look at other pretty bangles this seller is selling too [emoji3][emoji1303]


Hi I bought it from a local seller in Malaysia not sure if she ships internationally. I will ask her and let you know. You can find her on Facebook Dzee's Jewels.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> Wore my new sterling silver rhodonite ring today with my permanent yellow jade bangle. Love it so much
> View attachment 4027455



I never would have thought yellow and pink could look so cool together! It’s very Easter and Spring like. Looks awesome!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Oops sorry for the double post!


----------



## dingobeast

Redkoi01 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I haven't posted for awhile. You all have gotten beautiful jade pieces. I got something very different to what I usually  buy. What do you think? Grade A yellow jadeite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4026938
> View attachment 4026939
> View attachment 4026940



That cuff is gorgeous! What a perfect yellow.


----------



## Purse Nut

Redkoi01 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I haven't posted for awhile. You all have gotten beautiful jade pieces. I got something very different to what I usually  buy. What do you think? Grade A yellow jadeite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4026938
> View attachment 4026939
> View attachment 4026940



Redkoi01 it’s so nice to ‘see’ you here again. Your yellow bangle it soooo totally TDF!!! I’m head over heels loving this one. And the color just total WOW! Someone pick me up off the floor...!


----------



## Purse Nut

Berniechocolate you have such a beautiful & stunningly gorgeous jade collection. So many glassy translucent pieces that look almost ethereal and sooo dreamy. I’m so envious. I truly love seeing your posts.


----------



## Redkoi01

Purse Nut said:


> Redkoi01 it’s so nice to ‘see’ you here again. Your yellow bangle it soooo totally TDF!!! I’m head over heels loving this one. And the color just total WOW! Someone pick me up off the floor...!



Thank you very much I love it don't want to take it off. And it is amazingly comfortable.


----------



## Purse Nut

^ I wouldn’t want to take it off either if it were mine. Yellow is one of the primary colors and goes with everything. You see yellow in nature with so many colors so that means your bangle is totally versatile.


----------



## jadelover

Redkoi01 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I haven't posted for awhile. You all have gotten beautiful jade pieces. I got something very different to what I usually  buy. What do you think? Grade A yellow jadeite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4026938
> View attachment 4026939
> View attachment 4026940



This yellow is so gorgeous.  The thickness and width are just right for you.  I love yellow bangle but so far this is the best.


----------



## Redkoi01

Hello this is another beauty from same vendor. She has a gorgeous jadeite grade a cuff multicolor. too bad that one is big for me. It is around 56-57mm


----------



## FraBa

Redkoi01 said:


> Hi it is very easy to put on and off since it is very smooth. This is the same size I would usually wear but my hand is really flexible.  ☺️


Good to know! You are lucky to have so flexible hands! For a bangle this wide I suppose I would have to go up at least 1-2mm...having huge, bony ,not flexible hands


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> Hello this is another beauty from same vendor. She has a gorgeous jadeite grade a cuff multicolor. too bad that one is big for me. It is around 56-57mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4028086
> View attachment 4028087
> View attachment 4028088



Hey Red this one looks great too! It doesn’t look too big on you to me anyway. 
How many mm bigger is this than your best fit? My lavender bangle fits somewhat like this. Then again I don’t mind looser bangles.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

H


----------



## Redkoi01

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hey Red this one looks great too! It doesn’t look too big on you to me anyway.
> How many mm bigger is this than your best fit? My lavender bangle fits somewhat like this. Then again I don’t mind looser bangles.


Hello this one is 52mm the other one she has is this one but it is around 57-58


----------



## Purse Nut

Good morning Jadies. I just received this green Siberian Nephrite 56x16x8mm bangle yesterday. I would love your opinions. Some of you may remember I’ve been wanting one of these for a while. Here’s a lot of pictures taken in evening sun, indoors, and morning sun.


----------



## dingobeast

Purse Nut said:


> Good morning Jadies. I just received this green Siberian Nephrite 56x16x8mm bangle yesterday. I would love your opinions. Some of you may remember I’ve been wanting one of these for a while. Here’s a lot of pictures taken in evening sun, indoors, and morning sun.



Oh my, Purse Nut-that is a really lush green! Great finish.


----------



## FraBa

Purse Nut said:


> Good morning Jadies. I just received this green Siberian Nephrite 56x16x8mm bangle yesterday. I would love your opinions. Some of you may remember I’ve been wanting one of these for a while. Here’s a lot of pictures taken in evening sun, indoors, and morning sun.



Beautiful Color! It looks like it has some amazing polish!


----------



## EarthGatherer

berniechocolate said:


> View attachment 4027340
> View attachment 4027346
> View attachment 4027356
> 
> View attachment 4027360
> 
> 
> Wearing the hk pale lavender with floral bluish green patch .  This is one bangle which is abit of a chameleon .  Under some lighting , it’s blushing lavenders  at some parts , and under very strong sunlight  is like a bluish green with floating bits .


I love how translucent your bangle is. It's so finely textured.


----------



## EarthGatherer

fanofjadeite said:


> Wore my new sterling silver rhodonite ring today with my permanent yellow jade bangle. Love it so much
> View attachment 4027455


That pink is so vivid and beautiful with your yellow bangle.


----------



## Purse Nut

Thank you dingobeast and FraBa. In the first 3 pics there’s some light areas which are kinda hard to photograph. 
I think I got a good price from a trusted seller when I compared similar ones online at different stores they were a lot more pricey.


----------



## EarthGatherer

Purse Nut said:


> Good morning Jadies. I just received this green Siberian Nephrite 56x16x8mm bangle yesterday. I would love your opinions. Some of you may remember I’ve been wanting one of these for a while. Here’s a lot of pictures taken in evening sun, indoors, and morning sun.


Love it! The intense green nephrite is so gorgeous. I wear mine more than I thought I would. Yours has a perfect fit, and looks great.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Purse Nut said:


> Good morning Jadies. I just received this green Siberian Nephrite 56x16x8mm bangle yesterday. I would love your opinions. Some of you may remember I’ve been wanting one of these for a while. Here’s a lot of pictures taken in evening sun, indoors, and morning sun.



I love it Purse Nut! I think it looks fabulous on you. [emoji8]It’s a bit of a chameleon as well isn’t it as the colour changes somewhat under different lighting. I like the little black flecks. Reminds me of kiwi fruit [emoji39]


----------



## Purse Nut

Thank you EarthGatherer & 2bjm. 
I appreciate everyone’s comments. It’s a keeper then. Thanks ladies [emoji846]


----------



## berniechocolate

Purse Nut said:


> Good morning Jadies. I just received this green Siberian Nephrite 56x16x8mm bangle yesterday. I would love your opinions. Some of you may remember I’ve been wanting one of these for a while. Here’s a lot of pictures taken in evening sun, indoors, and morning sun.



It’s a deep intense shade of green and looks quite scrumptious .  Do u like it ? Seems to compliment your skin tone too !


----------



## berniechocolate

EarthGatherer said:


> I love how translucent your bangle is. It's so finely textured.



Thanks  the translucence was what made me decide to buy it too !


----------



## DaisyShadow

Sunday with Smiley [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

DaisyShadow said:


> View attachment 4028881
> 
> 
> Sunday with Smiley [emoji4]



Beautiful and great name for your new bangle! Hope she makes you smile lots [emoji3]


----------



## BreadnGem

Redkoi01 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I haven't posted for awhile. You all have gotten beautiful jade pieces. I got something very different to what I usually  buy. What do you think? Grade A yellow jadeite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4026938
> View attachment 4026939
> View attachment 4026940



This is so lovely and sunshiny! Love the shade of yellow. 

Thanks for sharing about your seller. I went to Dzee’s Jewels Facebook to take a look. She has lots of pretty items. Always good to have more sources to purchase jade [emoji4]


----------



## Silver Mom

DaisyShadow said:


> View attachment 4028881
> 
> 
> Sunday with Smiley [emoji4]


Gorgy!


----------



## udalrike

Pursenut and Daisyshadow, wonderful bangles!!


----------



## udalrike

Was kind of creative this morning .


----------



## udalrike

A fish pendant is now an earring


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

And a pendant that a friend sent me once is a bracelet together with onyx pearls


----------



## udalrike




----------



## fanofjadeite

2boys_jademommy said:


> I never would have thought yellow and pink could look so cool together! It’s very Easter and Spring like. Looks awesome!


Thanks, jademommy  It's currently my favourite ring


----------



## fanofjadeite

EarthGatherer said:


> That pink is so vivid and beautiful with your yellow bangle.


Thanks, earthgatherer


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4030211



Very creative Uli! I like the mismatched look [emoji8]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4030212



These two pair nicely together - bold bracelet with a bold bangle. It’s a strong look that works [emoji7]


----------



## Purse Nut

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4030212



Love this Uli! But where is Kaa?


----------



## udalrike

2boys, thank you!


----------



## udalrike

Pursenut, Kaa is always on the left


----------



## udalrike




----------



## Purse Nut

udalrike said:


> Pursenut, Kaa is always on the left



Oh that’s right! Thought Kaa was on right. Me bad. 
Kaa is so gorgeous!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4031056



Gorgeous! [emoji7]
I also love your black jade bangle. [emoji6]


----------



## IWHLVR

Hello ladies!  Lovely lovely bangles and bits!  I have to admit to being a bit jealous (-:
Trying to decide on Allan's blue Guatemalan jade if I want a yellow spot or not.  Which has me paralyzed . . . I am horrid with decisions!
How do you all store your bangles?  I have been keeping them in the original boxes and have to admit that they are starting to get a bit banged up . . .


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Hey IWHLVR are you deciding between a completely blue bangle or a blue bangle with a yellow spot? Hmm that would be tough as both would look lovely. Do you tend to like uniform looking bangles? Does the yellow spot add to the character of the bangle? Without seeing it it’s hard to give advice. Do you have a pic of the jade? I’m sure the answer will come to you soon enough. You should get the look that you can’t get out of your mind. 
As for my bangles I store them in a jewellery box away from heat and and light and away from other jewellery.


----------



## IWHLVR

Yes 2boys . . . Allan has a piece of Guatemalan jade that he can cut for me.  (Back story, my two eldest were adopted from Guatemala and my son is from China so I like the idea of Guatemalan jade lol!)  The question I am hung up on is do I want to try to include the yellow spot or not . . . it would be out of the same piece as this one . . .  https://www.etsy.com/listing/554719580/guatemalan-blue-jadeite-bangle-1-60mm?ref=shop_home_active_38 
but since it's not cut it's hard to know.  I think I will honestly love it either way.  I've been going back and forth for ages!
Right now my bangles are in this (bought as a gold box deal so didn't even pay half what it is now!)  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B071FG8LXJ/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
 but there isn't really a great way to keep them safe there . . . it's narrow so the bangles don't lay flat & I worry about them bonking around so I've kept them in the boxes.  Guess I have to look for a real jewelry box!


----------



## dingobeast

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4030212



All so gorgeous, Uli!!


----------



## dingobeast

IWHLVR said:


> Yes 2boys . . . Allan has a piece of Guatemalan jade that he can cut for me.  (Back story, my two eldest were adopted from Guatemala and my son is from China so I like the idea of Guatemalan jade lol!)  The question I am hung up on is do I want to try to include the yellow spot or not . . . it would be out of the same piece as this one . . .  https://www.etsy.com/listing/554719580/guatemalan-blue-jadeite-bangle-1-60mm?ref=shop_home_active_38
> but since it's not cut it's hard to know.  I think I will honestly love it either way.  I've been going back and forth for ages!
> Right now my bangles are in this (bought as a gold box deal so didn't even pay half what it is now!)  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B071FG8LXJ/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> but there isn't really a great way to keep them safe there . . . it's narrow so the bangles don't lay flat & I worry about them bonking around so I've kept them in the boxes.  Guess I have to look for a real jewelry box!



IWHLVR, I personally love yellow spots or any kind of spots! I have a rack that I hang my bangles on. I like to see them.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

IWHLVR said:


> Yes 2boys . . . Allan has a piece of Guatemalan jade that he can cut for me.  (Back story, my two eldest were adopted from Guatemala and my son is from China so I like the idea of Guatemalan jade lol!)  The question I am hung up on is do I want to try to include the yellow spot or not . . . it would be out of the same piece as this one . . .  https://www.etsy.com/listing/554719580/guatemalan-blue-jadeite-bangle-1-60mm?ref=shop_home_active_38
> but since it's not cut it's hard to know.  I think I will honestly love it either way.  I've been going back and forth for ages!
> Right now my bangles are in this (bought as a gold box deal so didn't even pay half what it is now!)  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B071FG8LXJ/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> but there isn't really a great way to keep them safe there . . . it's narrow so the bangles don't lay flat & I worry about them bonking around so I've kept them in the boxes.  Guess I have to look for a real jewelry box!



I love how your new bangle will represent your your children. It’s going to be so special. [emoji4]
I clicked on the link and that jade is beyond beautiful. I personally think the yellow will compliment the blue and give it a point of interest to look at. Good luck deciding - the right choice will come to you [emoji6]
As long as your bangles aren’t on top of each other I think your storage is ok for now.


----------



## dingobeast

This is a bangle rack that I have embarrassingly filled up quite a bit. https://www.amazon.com/Valentine-Sp...coding=UTF8&psc=1&ref=yo_pop_d_yo_pop_d_pd_t2


----------



## Purse Nut

dingobeast said:


> This is a bangle rack that I have embarrassingly filled up quite a bit. https://www.amazon.com/Valentine-Sp...coding=UTF8&psc=1&ref=yo_pop_d_yo_pop_d_pd_t2



Dingobeast that’s a pretty cool rack. Storage of bangles and a nice way to display them too. So far I’ve kept my bangles on the individual boxes they come in but I’ve been looking for a decent size bangle box. This is another option though. 
As for your jade color your deciding on, I looked at your jade via the link and I love the yellow in it. It’s a lovely highlighted area on the bangle. Yellow is always cheerful, like Spring Fairie with yellow (I forget who posted that bangle not too long ago). 
But you should go with what you will like ultimately.


----------



## berniechocolate

dingobeast said:


> This is a bangle rack that I have embarrassingly filled up quite a bit. https://www.amazon.com/Valentine-Sp...coding=UTF8&psc=1&ref=yo_pop_d_yo_pop_d_pd_t2



That’s quite awesome . Take a picture to show us the awesome rack ! I m tempted to do this but my little one has got itchy hands . Got to keep ‘me bangles in the safe


----------



## berniechocolate

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4031056


----------



## berniechocolate

Dunno why comment didn’t show up .


----------



## berniechocolate

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4031056



Really suits your fashion sense , you are a reptilian lover !


----------



## berniechocolate

Happy lemony colors today  .


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> View attachment 4032051
> View attachment 4032056
> 
> 
> Happy lemony colors today  .



Beautiful tart lemon look great with the sweet candy charm bracelet [emoji7]


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, ladies!
Bernie, yellow suits you wonderfully


----------



## udalrike

IWHLVR, I bet the Guatemalan bangle will be fantastic


----------



## udalrike

Got 2 donuts today.


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike




----------



## FraBa

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4032118



Love the donuts and your way to wear hoops and Jade!!!


----------



## borntofree

I bought this bangle recently, does anyone know what type of jade is this? Appreciate for your help


----------



## NephriteGoddess

Hello to all and happy April! 

Stopping by to see all the lovely beauties and say hello  I also thought I'd share a couple of my Big Sur nephrite pieces. Big Sur isn't as commercially valuable as other types of jade, but I personally feel that Big Sur is an underrated stand-out in jade color variation and texture. It's extracted in very small quantities so it can be kind of scarce. Had I known then what I know now, I would've sought it out more years ago. Anyway...

This Big Sur bangle is one of my first ever jade purchases. I picked it up at a California jade fair in back in '96. Most of my Big Sur is from California jade fairs. Although the vast majority of my jade collection is Siberian nephrite, my Big Sur pieces are near and dear to me.




Another Big Sur. I love the rich green hues of this bangle. I tried to capture the color/texture but I'm not good at it. I also have a pendant and earrings to match, but I am too lazy right now to dig them out (terrible, I know). I'll try to post them soon.



Here's another pic of this bangle with brighter lighting, I tried to show the texture and color better...



Big Sur beaded bracelet - another of my early finds.




Oh and finally, this is what I'm wearing today - jadeite bangle/beads  I came by these many years ago while on a visit to San Francisco. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## NephriteGoddess

Purse Nut said:


> Good morning Jadies. I just received this green Siberian Nephrite 56x16x8mm bangle yesterday. I would love your opinions. Some of you may remember I’ve been wanting one of these for a while. Here’s a lot of pictures taken in evening sun, indoors, and morning sun.



Very beautiful Purse Nut! Looks awesome on you


----------



## NephriteGoddess

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4030212


So lovely Uli - it looks beautiful on you - very nice choice


----------



## dingobeast

berniechocolate said:


> View attachment 4032051
> View attachment 4032056
> 
> 
> Happy lemony colors today  .



Love this set so much! So happy and springy.


----------



## dingobeast

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4032118



Those are so lovely, Uli! Wonderful moss in snow.


----------



## dingobeast

NephriteGoddess said:


> Hello to all and happy April!
> 
> Stopping by to see all the lovely beauties and say hello  I also thought I'd share a couple of my Big Sur nephrite pieces. Big Sur isn't as commercially valuable as other types of jade, but I personally feel that Big Sur is an underrated stand-out in jade color variation and texture. It's extracted in very small quantities so it can be kind of scarce. Had I known then what I know now, I would've sought it out more years ago. Anyway...
> 
> This Big Sur bangle is one of my first ever jade purchases. I picked it up at a California jade fair in back in '96. Most of my Big Sur is from California jade fairs. Although the vast majority of my jade collection is Siberian nephrite, my Big Sur pieces are near and dear to me.
> View attachment 4032175
> 
> 
> 
> Another Big Sur. I love the rich green hues of this bangle. I tried to capture the color/texture but I'm not good at it. I also have a pendant and earrings to match, but I am too lazy right now to dig them out (terrible, I know). I'll try to post them soon.
> View attachment 4032177
> 
> 
> Here's another pic of this bangle with brighter lighting, I tried to show the texture and color better...
> View attachment 4032178
> 
> 
> Big Sur beaded bracelet - another of my early finds.
> View attachment 4032179
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and finally, this is what I'm wearing today - jadeite bangle/beads  I came by these many years ago while on a visit to San Francisco. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 4032189



What a great collection! That carved one is especially lovely.


----------



## NephriteGoddess

dingobeast said:


> What a great collection! That carved one is especially lovely.



Thanks Dingobeast!! I honestly don't have much jadeite, but I do pick up a few pieces I like here and there. I love your name, btw, it was actually nice to see your namesake pictured a couple times on this thread!


----------



## dingobeast

NephriteGoddess said:


> Thanks Dingobeast!! I honestly don't have much jadeite, but I do pick up a few pieces I like here and there. I love your name, btw, it was actually nice to see your namesake pictured a couple times on this thread!



Behold the dingobeast!


----------



## NephriteGoddess

Awww

He/she looks very regal and loveable. I wish I could send a digital "pat". My husband isn't really into pets so we don't have any Thanks for sending this - it brightened my day


----------



## fanofjadeite

dingobeast said:


> Behold the dingobeast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4032405


Your dingobeast is such a cutie. She has such big round eyes.


----------



## Silver Mom

dingobeast said:


> Behold the dingobeast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4032405


What a CUTIE!!!!!!  Since today is national pet day let's everybody post a picture of their favorite pet.  Here is my Sunny.


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> View attachment 4032051
> View attachment 4032056
> 
> 
> Happy lemony colors today  .


I LOVE this Bernie!


----------



## dingobeast

Silver Mom said:


> What a CUTIE!!!!!!  Since today is national pet day let's everybody post a picture of their favorite pet.  Here is my Sunny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4032449



What a lovely floof! The Dingobeast thanks you, she is a sweet, although crazy critter.


----------



## fanofjadeite

Love her so much. She may belong to my brother, but she is very protective of me. My little bodyguard.


----------



## dingobeast

fanofjadeite said:


> Love her so much. She may belong to my brother, but she is very protective of me. My little bodyguard.
> View attachment 4032691
> View attachment 4032693




Love!! I bet she can hear a cheese wrapper from 3 miles away. What a cutie-patootie


----------



## fanofjadeite

Silver Mom said:


> What a CUTIE!!!!!!  Since today is national pet day let's everybody post a picture of their favorite pet.  Here is my Sunny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4032449


Aloha, sunny!


----------



## fanofjadeite

dingobeast said:


> Love!! I bet she can hear a cheese wrapper from 3 miles away. What a cutie-patootie


Dingobeast, she always come to check what I take out of the fridge every time she hears me opening fridge. Cheese, peanut butter and hard boiled eggs are some of her favourite food.


----------



## Purse Nut

NephriteGoddess said:


> Very beautiful Purse Nut! Looks awesome on you



Thank you NephriteGoddes. This means a lot to me as you have such an amazing nephrite collection. The pics you just posted are beautiful pieces. I love the ones you’re wearing today too.


----------



## Silver Mom

fanofjadeite said:


> Aloha, sunny!


Aloha Aunty!


----------



## Purse Nut

Fanofjadeite and dingobeast your dogs are so adorable. 
Silver Mom your Persian kitty is sure a beauty! Meow>^.^<
Yes I’m a cat lover! But I like dogs too and I don’t have any pets right now...so sad. As soon as I’m in the right circumstances I want to adopt an older kitty from the shelter.


----------



## teagansmum

My little Molly


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Well, just got back from visitng my parents in Australia...Dad is doing well but Mom needs some prayers.
She still has a dog named Fluffy who I saw in my last visit in 2003...Dog is a senior!!! She's almost blind & deaf like my mom but happy for her 15 plus years.

Dad has in excess of 20 cats who he feeds & are mostly wild but one really bonded with me & wanted to be petted & sat under my chair while I cleaned my shoes of poo!

They may also have fleas...I don;t know but 2 or 3 weeks into the trip I started to get itchy red bites!!!
Awful 3 or 4 dozen of them!!!!!!

I was really amiss & only took out my camera for a rainbow & some photos of wild horses...
I'm not sure why I did not get some photos of my parents...maybe I just don't want to see them 15 years older..almost unrecognizable & frail... thinking I could lose them any day...

Mom missed me when I left & cried...so sad!!!!


----------



## Silver Mom

teagansmum said:


> My little Molly


Holy....so cute!


----------



## Silver Mom

camelotshadowjade said:


> Well, just got back from visitng my parents in Australia...Dad is doing well but Mom needs some prayers.
> She still has a dog named Fluffy who I saw in my last visit in 2003...Dog is a senior!!! She's almost blind & deaf like my mom but happy for her 15 plus years.
> 
> Dad has in excess of 20 cats who he feeds & are mostly wild but one really bonded with me & wanted to be petted & sat under my chair while I cleaned my shoes of poo!
> 
> They may also have fleas...I don;t know but 2 or 3 weeks into the trip I started to get itchy red bites!!!
> Awful 3 or 4 dozen of them!!!!!!
> 
> I was really amiss & only took out my camera for a rainbow & some photos of wild horses...
> I'm not sure why I did not get some photos of my parents...maybe I just don't want to see them 15 years older..almost unrecognizable & frail... thinking I could lose them any day...
> 
> Mom missed me when I left & cried...so sad!!!!


Awwww camel, a great big hug to you!


----------



## udalrike

Today


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike




----------



## IWHLVR

dingobeast said:


> This is a bangle rack that I have embarrassingly filled up quite a bit. https://www.amazon.com/Valentine-Sp...coding=UTF8&psc=1&ref=yo_pop_d_yo_pop_d_pd_t2


Like this rack very much!  I'm just such a clutz I know I would drop them as I got the one in the middle off lol!


----------



## IWHLVR

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4033166


Why is the one scribbled out?  Feel like everything is confusing me today lol.  Love the beads tho!


----------



## FraBa

Ohhhhh Mala Collective just launched a new collection...with Jade!!! Love their Malas and this would be a perfect reason to get another one... ohh temptation!!!
https://www.malacollective.com/coll...-89312113&mc_cid=208b802afe&mc_eid=ffe1303949


----------



## FraBa

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4033165


The snake always looks so alive! Such an amazing carving and color!!!!


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, IWHLR and FraBa!


----------



## Purse Nut

teagansmum said:


> My little Molly



Teagansmum your little Molly is total adorableness!!!


----------



## Purse Nut

camelotshadowjade said:


> Well, just got back from visitng my parents in Australia...Dad is doing well but Mom needs some prayers.
> She still has a dog named Fluffy who I saw in my last visit in 2003...Dog is a senior!!! She's almost blind & deaf like my mom but happy for her 15 plus years.
> 
> Dad has in excess of 20 cats who he feeds & are mostly wild but one really bonded with me & wanted to be petted & sat under my chair while I cleaned my shoes of poo!
> 
> They may also have fleas...I don;t know but 2 or 3 weeks into the trip I started to get itchy red bites!!!
> Awful 3 or 4 dozen of them!!!!!!
> 
> I was really amiss & only took out my camera for a rainbow & some photos of wild horses...
> I'm not sure why I did not get some photos of my parents...maybe I just don't want to see them 15 years older..almost unrecognizable & frail... thinking I could lose them any day...
> 
> Mom missed me when I left & cried...so sad!!!!



Big hugs to you CSJ!  Cherish all the moments and memories.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

camelotshadowjade said:


> Well, just got back from visitng my parents in Australia...Dad is doing well but Mom needs some prayers.
> She still has a dog named Fluffy who I saw in my last visit in 2003...Dog is a senior!!! She's almost blind & deaf like my mom but happy for her 15 plus years.
> 
> Dad has in excess of 20 cats who he feeds & are mostly wild but one really bonded with me & wanted to be petted & sat under my chair while I cleaned my shoes of poo!
> 
> They may also have fleas...I don;t know but 2 or 3 weeks into the trip I started to get itchy red bites!!!
> Awful 3 or 4 dozen of them!!!!!!
> 
> I was really amiss & only took out my camera for a rainbow & some photos of wild horses...
> I'm not sure why I did not get some photos of my parents...maybe I just don't want to see them 15 years older..almost unrecognizable & frail... thinking I could lose them any day...
> 
> Mom missed me when I left & cried...so sad!!!!



Welcome back Camelot I’m glad you visited with your parents. It is difficult seeing our parents age. Cherish the moments and I’m sure you got in lots of hugs and laughter.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

I am loving all the adorable pet pics!! Thanks for sharing [emoji8]


----------



## dingobeast

camelotshadowjade said:


> Well, just got back from visitng my parents in Australia...Dad is doing well but Mom needs some prayers.
> She still has a dog named Fluffy who I saw in my last visit in 2003...Dog is a senior!!! She's almost blind & deaf like my mom but happy for her 15 plus years.
> 
> Dad has in excess of 20 cats who he feeds & are mostly wild but one really bonded with me & wanted to be petted & sat under my chair while I cleaned my shoes of poo!
> 
> They may also have fleas...I don;t know but 2 or 3 weeks into the trip I started to get itchy red bites!!!
> Awful 3 or 4 dozen of them!!!!!!
> 
> I was really amiss & only took out my camera for a rainbow & some photos of wild horses...
> I'm not sure why I did not get some photos of my parents...maybe I just don't want to see them 15 years older..almost unrecognizable & frail... thinking I could lose them any day...
> 
> Mom missed me when I left & cried...so sad!!!!



That is so hard, Camelot!!! Thinking good thoughts for your folks.


----------



## dingobeast

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4033165



So nice to see Kaa!


----------



## dingobeast

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4033166



Lovely beads, Uli.


----------



## dingobeast

IWHLVR said:


> Like this rack very much!  I'm just such a clutz I know I would drop them as I got the one in the middle off lol!



I dropped and broke a bangle once in my bathroom, now I only take them on an off in front of my rack, which is on the carpet, I am also a klutz.


----------



## berniechocolate

Silver Mom said:


> What a CUTIE!!!!!!  Since today is national pet day let's everybody post a picture of their favorite pet.  Here is my Sunny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4032449



[emoji8][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## berniechocolate

dingobeast said:


> Behold the dingobeast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4032405



[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]I love doggies .  Is yours a Goldie ? These are mine


----------



## berniechocolate

teagansmum said:


> My little Molly



She’s so cute !  I think we should try to snap our jades with these cuties if they permit us to to so .

So very lovely to see all the fur kids here !


----------



## teagansmum

Speaking of how we store our bangles, I'm always looking for new ideas. Most mine are stored in boxes such as these but it's quite a pain when you want to wear one in the middle and have to take it out.


----------



## teagansmum

These are great if you want to hang them in a closet, over the door, or for travelling. Please excuse the night photos. My camera makes jade look so dull, like chalk, in the evenings.


----------



## teagansmum

Finally, I can put a face to Dingobeast! What a regal beauty! I'm loving all these gorgeous fur babies! Such cuties.


----------



## Purse Nut

Wow teagansmum! You have an awesome collection of bangles. I like the closet one with the individual pockets. Easy viewing of pieces. I would like to have cases like yours with the red lining.


----------



## teagansmum

Thank you Pursenut. I see these boxes at thrift stores every so often. Not sure what was kept in them originally though.


----------



## teagansmum

This is one of my newest addition. I named her Hailey as she reminds me of hail/ice bits, and since life has been much of a storm lately, it seemed fitting.


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]I love doggies .  Is yours a Goldie ? These are mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4033783


OMG Bernie....SO CUTE!


----------



## FraBa

teagansmum said:


> This is one of my newest addition. I named her Hailey as she reminds me of hail/ice bits, and since life has been much of a storm lately, it seemed fitting.



Beautiful and interesting looking bangle!! May she bring you luck and peace [emoji2]


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Silver Mom said:


> View attachment 3999112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is.


Be careful with this appraiser as I remember some problem/ discrepancy with jade he appraised mentioned previously listed on Ruby Lane if I recall...


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi Jadies! I love seeing all the pictures too[emoji4] I’ve not been well and couldn’t read much but I did see the beautiful bangles, pendants and earrings [emoji4] I did get my latest hetian bangle and I love it. No glow and it all tested out well. SG came in at 2.96 for all of the three bangles I purchased from them. So I’m super happy [emoji2] I wore the new one today and it’s a mix of very translucent areas and very white opaque areas. I’m wondering in I can wear it safely like that. I feel like if I hit the white area It would break.
> 
> I wanted to share my experience today [emoji16]
> 
> This really nice jeweler I went to today to have a pair of Tiffany earrings repaired that my friend broke at her consignment shop. She had a few gorgeous jade bangles there and after she saw my everyday creamy one, she refused to show me the bangles. She said you already have a very nice jade and patted me on my back. LOL She was sooo sweet. But I still wanted to see her pretty bangles LOL. I guess she figured I only need one nice bangle [emoji1] While I waited for her SA to check in the earrings, she left and came back with food and gave me a crab cake. She wouldn’t let me leave the store without eating it. She said eat it’s while it’s hot and kept offering me a salad. She was sooo nice and she didn’t remember me from my first visit, I had to remind of that. She was the nicest ever to a stranger. I told her I needed her to adopt me and be my grams. She said you come see me anytime. She gave me a snack as I was leaving, it looked like what we call moon pies but it was smaller and had some Asian writing on it, but it was really good LOL.
> 
> I just had to share my experience, because you see this kind of kindness but not as often as it could be. I love that and I try my best to share kindness whenever I can [emoji4]
> Please forgive my typos, I’m still battling this migraine, but it’s getting better. I will definitely have to read all this great information shared over the last few days when I am able to. Thanks for letting me share [emoji16]



Hope you are feeling better~!

I just got back from Australia & loving all the eye candy but there is so much its taking awhile to catch up...


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Silver Mom said:


> Awww thank you DT.  I think your beautiful ring matches my bangle so you have to give it to me.  LOL  (I wish).  I really am suspicious of how that bangle could go for so little.  Do you think it could possibly be not grade A?  It is so easy to be duped with jade and I trust no one now a days so I always get my things certified.  Even not being imperial I still think that bangle is a beauty if real.  Also, I think it is best to go with a well known certifying company that has a reputation to uphold because any appraiser could say anything and then how would we know.


That appraiser needs to be checked. I recall researching him as anyone can say they are an appraiser. I wish I could find the problems w him but remember discussing him on a pearl forum...


----------



## IWHLVR

teagansmum said:


> These are great if you want to hang them in a closet, over the door, or for travelling. Please excuse the night photos. My camera makes jade look so dull, like chalk, in the evenings.


Oh this is a wonderful idea!!  I like it better than the two boxes I bought yesterday, I will find pics . . . this is so very clever!


----------



## IWHLVR

teagansmum said:


> This is one of my newest addition. I named her Hailey as she reminds me of hail/ice bits, and since life has been much of a storm lately, it seemed fitting.


gorgeous, just gorgeous!!  hopefully life will smooth out soon /-:


----------



## IWHLVR

Here are the two boxes I bought to try.  The pic is from Amazon, second wouldn't let me get the picture so the link to Aliexpress.  I am hoping they work but if not I guess we'll find a use for them!
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hig...32787499067.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.8PRF8r


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> This is one of my newest addition. I named her Hailey as she reminds me of hail/ice bits, and since life has been much of a storm lately, it seemed fitting.



Hailey is do pretty Tea! I love how there is so much “hail” going on in the bangle but there is a gentleness about her. The colours are soft and the bits are delicate. I hope she brings some calmness to you. [emoji3]


----------



## Silver Mom

camelotshadowjade said:


> Be careful with this appraiser as I remember some problem/ discrepancy with jade he appraised mentioned previously listed on Ruby Lane if I recall...


Yes Camel, I can't remember who posted about this appraiser but when they did I looked him up and I found that he had been arrested for some kind of jewelry fraud.  You can google his name.  Some one posted that he appraised their jewelry.  I myself only use Hong Kong Jade and Stone Lab and the GIA.  Scary that there are so many people that are dishonest that is why we should only go with the large and trusted labs that have a reputation to protect.


----------



## udalrike

IWHLR, this one was scribbled out because someone had reported me that I would buy and sell.
This is not true! I made gifts and received gifts, that´s all.


----------



## Purse Nut

teagansmum said:


> This is one of my newest addition. I named her Hailey as she reminds me of hail/ice bits, and since life has been much of a storm lately, it seemed fitting.



I’m in a similar situation and sometimes it gets me down. I try to keep my eyes on the horizon and think about my blessings and my DD helps keep me focused. Hugs to you dear jade sister!
Your new piece is very nice. I like your description and I have one I named Stormy as it looks like storm clouds. I thought was appropriate to my circumstances. I hope your situation improves soon.


----------



## Silver Mom

teagansmum said:


> This is one of my newest addition. I named her Hailey as she reminds me of hail/ice bits, and since life has been much of a storm lately, it seemed fitting.


The sun will always break through and your life will be bright again.


----------



## FraBa

udalrike said:


> IWHLR, this one was scribbled out because someone had reported me that I would buy and sell.
> This is not true! I made gifts and received gifts, that´s all.



Oh wow!! Some people are clearly at the wrong forum [emoji35]


----------



## FraBa

My stack today


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Silver Mom said:


> Yes Camel, I can't remember who posted about this appraiser but when they did I looked him up and I found that he had been arrested for some kind of jewelry fraud.  You can google his name.  Some one posted that he appraised their jewelry.  I myself only use Hong Kong Jade and Stone Lab and the GIA.  Scary that there are so many people that are dishonest that is why we should only go with the large and trusted labs that have a reputation to protect.



I did google him about 6 months ago & just last night briefly & did not see the arrest!!! Shame!!!

It did appear to me that he was working with auction houses to make the items more desireable than they were...

Same thing with the chinese jade appraisers who issue those cards. One of them consistently lists A grade to bangles that are obviously dyed!!!!

DM was in Canada but China labs pretty much have little control...


----------



## teagansmum

IWHLVR said:


> Here are the two boxes I bought to try.  The pic is from Amazon, second wouldn't let me get the picture so the link to Aliexpress.  I am hoping they work but if not I guess we'll find a use for them!
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hig...32787499067.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.8PRF8r





IWHLVR said:


> Here are the two boxes I bought to try.  The pic is from Amazon, second wouldn't let me get the picture so the link to Aliexpress.  I am hoping they work but if not I guess we'll find a use for them!
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hig...32787499067.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.8PRF8r



I love these! The box where you stand up your bangles will work beautifully! I think you'll be very please.


----------



## camelotshadowjade

teagansmum said:


> This is one of my newest addition. I named her Hailey as she reminds me of hail/ice bits, and since life has been much of a storm lately, it seemed fitting.



Oooohhh great & love the name..


----------



## Silver Mom

camelotshadowjade said:


> I did google him about 6 months ago & just last night briefly & did not see the arrest!!! Shame!!!
> 
> It did appear to me that he was working with auction houses to make the items more desireable than they were...
> 
> Same thing with the chinese jade appraisers who issue those cards. One of them consistently lists A grade to bangles that are obviously dyed!!!!
> 
> DM was in Canada but China labs pretty much have little control...


China labs are very dangerous but you can pretty much trust the labs from Hong Kong.  The Hong Kong Jade and Stone lab has the best reputation and trusted around the world.  They are the first lab to ever certify jade many many years ago and have the best reputation.  People are really terrible.  As a consumer we have to do our research.  I have heard that in China, the more you pay, the better your certificate will be.  Many people have told me that China labs are untrustworthy.  When I saw the beautiful jade bangle that he certified and what price it sold for, I knew he was not legit.  That is why I checked out about him.  Also, the price that the fake bangle actually sold for was really high for not being Grade A even tho it was beautiful.  I have to say that I once bought a bangle and it was not Grade A and when I found out, it was the worst feeling ever so I can truly relate to anyone that buys unknowingly.  Since then everything I buys has to come with a certificate from a reliable source.  I feel much better about my purchases.


----------



## NephriteGoddess

teagansmum said:


> These are great if you want to hang them in a closet, over the door, or for travelling. Please excuse the night photos. My camera makes jade look so dull, like chalk, in the evenings.



Teagansmum, this is an excellent idea, thanks for sharing it. There was a time when I was looking for some "easy access" storage for my bangles in particular. I have a proper place for them now, but every once in a while I still look for places where I can quickly store bangles that I wear often.

Also, I think it was Cyanide Rose that had a nice wooden neck-bust thingy that she had her jade beads on. I finally got one a few weeks ago at a second-hand shop, to put my heavier beaded strands on. Thanks ladies


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Back from Australia...Not seen my parents in 15 years...shocking to see them in late 80's but they are doing pretty well & happy...

Dad has some wild horses that really amazed me!!!


----------



## dingobeast

berniechocolate said:


> [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]I love doggies .  Is yours a Goldie ? These are mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4033783



Aww, Bernie-what a cute pack! Rosie is a mix of golden retriever and Australian cattle dog, she has a cattle dog head and a big fat golden butt.


----------



## fanofjadeite

teagansmum said:


> My little Molly


Little Molly is way over the top cute and adorable!


----------



## EarthGatherer

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4030212


Udalrike, I love this idea. Did it already have 2 holes drilled or did you add one?


----------



## IWHLVR

udalrike said:


> IWHLR, this one was scribbled out because someone had reported me that I would buy and sell.
> This is not true! I made gifts and received gifts, that´s all.


Oh udalrike, that is just shameful!  Such a shame that whomever reported you falsely would rob others of a little joy )-:


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

Earthgatherer, it already had 2 holes. Thank you!


----------



## udalrike

IWHLR, what are you wearing today?


----------



## udalrike

Nephrite Goddess, wonderful bangle!


----------



## udalrike

Dingo, do you wear your beautiful earrings every day?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4035398



Whoa beautiful bangle!!


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, 2 boys! Her name is Saigon.
Kaa and Saigon are my most beloved bangles.


----------



## udalrike




----------



## IWHLVR

udalrike said:


> IWHLR, what are you wearing today?


Do you remember the etsy seller who sent the non-jade bangle and I sent it back?  She verified what I was saying and sent me a lovely white/grey/tan princess bangle for free for my trouble.  Sort of reminds me of a granite countertop haha.  It has a lot of inclusions but positively sings when you tap it . . . very delicate and and dainty.  I have mixed feelings when I wear it . . . so thin and feminine it makes me a bit conscious of my large man hands but I love it anyway as it is so unique and complicated . . . lots to look at in it and I like that it was a gift!  I am taking the GS troop to a COSI overnight so camera is packed up but I will post pics when I get back!


----------



## udalrike

Sounds very nice, IWHLVR! Can´t wait to see pictures!


----------



## dingobeast

udalrike said:


> Dingo, do you wear your beautiful earrings every day?



I wear them a lot, Uli. However, they have screw backs and I promptly lost one I am waiting for another set to come in so I can wear them.


----------



## dingobeast

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4035398



So lovely! I love the beads, especially the wee frog!


----------



## EarthGatherer

My "yellow" nephrite arrived today. I'm a little sad it's not as yellow or as rich as the seller pictures made it out to be. The certificate actually calls it white and brown (if I google translated correctly). It's more like butter color with white swirls and some pretty cool brown inclusions that look like moss or roots. It's way more translucent than I thought nephrite could be, the shadow from my fingers is visible when held to light.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

EarthGatherer said:


> My "yellow" nephrite arrived today. I'm a little sad it's not as yellow or as rich as the seller pictures made it out to be. The certificate actually calls it white and brown (if I google translated correctly). It's more like butter color with white swirls and some pretty cool brown inclusions that look like moss or roots. It's way more translucent than I thought nephrite could be, the shadow from my fingers is visible when held to light.
> 
> View attachment 4037793
> View attachment 4037794
> View attachment 4037795
> View attachment 4037796



Hey EarthGather I really really like this one There is some translucence which I think is always nice and the colour seems to be a chameleon. Bit of brown and light lime green in the first couple of pics and more yellow in the last pic. It looks to be quite thick as well. It’s truly lovely. [emoji4] How’s the fit?


----------



## LunaDoo

I think it's kind of a butterscotch color, very nice!


----------



## LunaDoo

Hey Jadies,
Has anyone in the US ever returned anything to gojade before? I'm thinking that shipping safely to China is not inexpensive.


----------



## teagansmum

LunaDoo said:


> Hey Jadies,
> Has anyone in the US ever returned anything to gojade before? I'm thinking that shipping safely to China is not inexpensive.


Do you purchase the item already? Or are you thinking about it? I've been buying from gojade for years and if there was a flaw in the jade I was always given a refund of half or equivalent to the flaw. I've never had to do a return. You can check with your post office to be sure the cost is correct to ship back. You'll just need to let them know the measurements of the package and his address.


----------



## NephriteGoddess

EarthGatherer said:


> My "yellow" nephrite arrived today. I'm a little sad it's not as yellow or as rich as the seller pictures made it out to be. The certificate actually calls it white and brown (if I google translated correctly). It's more like butter color with white swirls and some pretty cool brown inclusions that look like moss or roots. It's way more translucent than I thought nephrite could be, the shadow from my fingers is visible when held to light.
> 
> View attachment 4037793
> View attachment 4037794
> View attachment 4037795
> View attachment 4037796



Hi everyone!!

EarthGatherer - Very pretty bangle, it's a lovely color! Looks beautifully polished too!

As to your comment on nephrite translucency: nephrite is, by and large, opaque to semi-translucent. However, you can also find some truly translucent pieces of nephrite with clean, uniform color, but it's relatively rare (and expensive) to find. Translucent nephrites tend to be white, but there are apple green translucent nephrites too. I've also seen some light grey and light brown nephrites that are truly translucent. So yeah, nephrites can be translucent  

I hope you enjoy your new bangle!! It's a nice creamy color, I bet you can wear it with just about any other color for stacking!


----------



## NephriteGoddess

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4035398



Uli - such a lovely bangle - well, I'm a big fan of cuffs too  
The lovely sky blue color is stands out as well, very lovely with your bead bracelet!


----------



## IWHLVR

teagansmum said:


> Do you purchase the item already? Or are you thinking about it? I've been buying from gojade for years and if there was a flaw in the jade I was always given a refund of half or equivalent to the flaw. I've never had to do a return. You can check with your post office to be sure the cost is correct to ship back. You'll just need to let them know the measurements of the package and his address.


This is good to know -- I just received two pairs of earrings from them and one has a huge and deep scratch across the front )-:


----------



## IWHLVR

EarthGatherer said:


> My "yellow" nephrite arrived today. I'm a little sad it's not as yellow or as rich as the seller pictures made it out to be. The certificate actually calls it white and brown (if I google translated correctly). It's more like butter color with white swirls and some pretty cool brown inclusions that look like moss or roots. It's way more translucent than I thought nephrite could be, the shadow from my fingers is visible when held to light.
> 
> View attachment 4037793
> View attachment 4037794
> View attachment 4037795
> View attachment 4037796


Sorry to hear that the color doesn't match what you were expecting )-:  That is never fun.  I do like the translucency and how it's complicated . . . are you liking it better today?


----------



## LunaDoo

teagansmum said:


> Do you purchase the item already? Or are you thinking about it? I've been buying from gojade for years and if there was a flaw in the jade I was always given a refund of half or equivalent to the flaw. I've never had to do a return. You can check with your post office to be sure the cost is correct to ship back. You'll just need to let them know the measurements of the package and his address.


Already purchased and just received after the usual long wait. Small flaw was mentioned, but more of a chip, (along with other not great areas) and color is way different than photo. It's not terrible, but disappointing. Then oddly enough, one that I didn't have high hopes for and was very inexpensive, is quite nice.


----------



## teagansmum

LunaDoo said:


> Already purchased and just received after the usual long wait. Small flaw was mentioned, but more of a chip, (along with other not great areas) and color is way different than photo. It's not terrible, but disappointing. Then oddly enough, one that I didn't have high hopes for and was very inexpensive, is quite nice.


Do you have a photo? I'd mention it to him and see if you can get a refund before having to send it back. He's easy to work with.


----------



## EarthGatherer

IWHLVR said:


> Sorry to hear that the color doesn't match what you were expecting )-:  That is never fun.  I do like the translucency and how it's complicated . . . are you liking it better today?



I am liking it more today. It was a sunny day, and it seems to like the sun more.  The fit is nice and comfy. I like the satiny feel of nephrite on my skin more than jadeite. Thanks for the nice comments everyone!


----------



## dingobeast

EarthGatherer said:


> I am liking it more today. It was a sunny day, and it seems to like the sun more.  The fit is nice and comfy. I like the satiny feel of nephrite on my skin more than jadeite. Thanks for the nice comments everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4038692
> View attachment 4038693



That is really a lovely color and texture, Earth Gatherer!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

EarthGatherer said:


> I am liking it more today. It was a sunny day, and it seems to like the sun more.  The fit is nice and comfy. I like the satiny feel of nephrite on my skin more than jadeite. Thanks for the nice comments everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4038692
> View attachment 4038693



Your sunny bangle seems to like the sunny day [emoji41] I’m happy you are falling love with your new bangle [emoji6] Looks great on you


----------



## teagansmum

EarthGatherer said:


> I am liking it more today. It was a sunny day, and it seems to like the sun more.  The fit is nice and comfy. I like the satiny feel of nephrite on my skin more than jadeite. Thanks for the nice comments everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4038692
> View attachment 4038693


She's definitely made herself at home on you. I love how she shines in the sun. Funny how some bangles just find there way into our hearts. She is a beauty.


----------



## FraBa

EarthGatherer said:


> I am liking it more today. It was a sunny day, and it seems to like the sun more.  The fit is nice and comfy. I like the satiny feel of nephrite on my skin more than jadeite. Thanks for the nice comments everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4038692
> View attachment 4038693


EarthGatherer That Bangle looks really stunning in the Sun! 
All the beautiful nephrite Bangles on this thread make me want to have one too. Seems like the look and feel must be really different from jadeite


----------



## FraBa

Does anyone ever came across Jade jewellery for Piercings???
I got this Daith done on Monday (1. Foto) and once its healed (in about 4-6 month) I can change the Ring and would love something like the 2. Foto but with Jade *wondering if this exists*


----------



## LunaDoo

Hello Jadies, things didn't go well with gojade. I politely emailed with my concerns of the pale color, surface flaws and something I didn't tell you all: it glows like a Christmas tree under UV. That made them quite upset that I was implying that it was not Grade A. They were very offended and said that it couldn't be possible that it was polymer or color powder since they don't do that at their factory. Said I could return it (my cost) to an address in California if I wanted. Here are some photos I took of the fluorescence-- see what you think. My others are inert, BTW.


----------



## teagansmum

LunaDoo said:


> View attachment 4039546
> View attachment 4039547
> View attachment 4039548
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Jadies, things didn't go well with gojade. I politely emailed with my concerns of the pale color, surface flaws and something I didn't tell you all: it glows like a Christmas tree under UV. That made them quite upset that I was implying that it was not Grade A. They were very offended and said that it couldn't be possible that it was polymer or color powder since they don't do that at their factory. Said I could return it (my cost) to an address in California if I wanted. Here are some photos I took of the fluorescence-- see what you think. My others are inert, BTW.


Is that a carved bangle? Could you post day photos? I have a carved bangle from them that was full of wax in the crevices. It glowed like no tomorrow. So I gave it a salt and olive oil which took off all the wax and no more glow.


----------



## LunaDoo

teagansmum said:


> Is that a carved bangle? Could you post day photos? I have a carved bangle from them that was full of wax in the crevices. It glowed like no tomorrow. So I gave it a salt and olive oil which took off all the wax and no more glow.


No, not carved. It doesn't look like others I've seen that are full of polymer and I think it may have a loose crystal structure and a hot wax bath. Still, that's a lot of glowing!


----------



## LunaDoo

Ok here's pics in full sunlight and under full spectrum bulb. The lavender blotches are pretty, but the rest is very plain. Has a chime and SG is 3.25.
Sorry for so many photos!


----------



## Silver Mom

LunaDoo said:


> Ok here's pics in full sunlight and under full spectrum bulb. The lavender blotches are pretty, but the rest is very plain. Has a chime and SG is 3.25.
> Sorry for so many photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4039678
> View attachment 4039679
> View attachment 4039680
> View attachment 4039681
> View attachment 4039682
> View attachment 4039683
> View attachment 4039684
> View attachment 4039686


Luna, would you say that the part that flouresces are the lavender blotches?


----------



## LunaDoo

Silver Mom said:


> Luna, would you say that the part that flouresces are the lavender blotches?


Actually, no! The blotches don't match up. My husband was amazed at how intense the glow was compared to the photos. He thinks I should send it back. eBay sellers/frequent buyers: my concern about the California address-- is it listed as an an official gojade eBay address (so I'm not just sending it somewhere random)?


----------



## EarthGatherer

FraBa said:


> Does anyone ever came across Jade jewellery for Piercings???
> I got this Daith done on Monday (1. Foto) and once its healed (in about 4-6 month) I can change the Ring and would love something like the 2. Foto but with Jade *wondering if this exists*
> View attachment 4039067
> View attachment 4039068



I can't offer help, but wish you luck- its a very cool idea.


----------



## EarthGatherer

LunaDoo said:


> View attachment 4039546
> View attachment 4039547
> View attachment 4039548
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Jadies, things didn't go well with gojade. I politely emailed with my concerns of the pale color, surface flaws and something I didn't tell you all: it glows like a Christmas tree under UV. That made them quite upset that I was implying that it was not Grade A. They were very offended and said that it couldn't be possible that it was polymer or color powder since they don't do that at their factory. Said I could return it (my cost) to an address in California if I wanted. Here are some photos I took of the fluorescence-- see what you think. My others are inert, BTW.



 I'm sorry you don't like your bangle, and that the response was not ideal. I received one bangle with a few UV spots where there are cracks and stone lines. I think it's a smoothing wax that sinks into crevices. But, if you really don't like it, luckily shipping to CA isn't much at all. And you can probably find one you're happier with if you don't have pressing deadline.


----------



## LunaDoo

EarthGatherer said:


> I'm sorry you don't like your bangle, and that the response was not ideal. I received one bangle with a few UV spots where there are cracks and stone lines. I think it's a smoothing wax that sinks into crevices. But, if you really don't like it, luckily shipping to CA isn't much at all. And you can probably find one you're happier with if you don't have pressing deadline.


Yes, I think it is some kind of wax. I'm concerned that it is all over the bangle, meaning that there are many gaps/fissures there.
Also, what do you all think of the overall look? Bland?


----------



## LunaDoo

Hey, I think I figured it out! It IS wax, and when I used the LED UV light along with a desk lamp, I could see that the fluorescent pattern matches with the surface imperfections on the bangle. So, nothing is "inside" glowing. Whew. Ok. 
Although, it's not as nice of a polished surface as it could be (understatement) and "small flaw" was mentioned, I feel somewhat better.


----------



## PJcherri

Glad it wasn't something sneaky going on, Luna. I feel that your bangle is one of those quietly elegant bangles that draw you in with it's subtle pattern of the jade structure making it almost swirly in its own way. The beauty is always in the eye of the beholder so, if it doesn't work for you, it doesn't work for you and that's okay.

I've been quietly lately as I started a new job and had been busy but still loving the photos of your precious jade treasures, ladies!


----------



## LunaDoo

teagansmum said:


> Is that a carved bangle? Could you post day photos? I have a carved bangle from them that was full of wax in the crevices. It glowed like no tomorrow. So I gave it a salt and olive oil which took off all the wax and no more glow.


How did you do this? I've never used salt and olive oil together (except for food!)-- is this soaking or rubbing?


----------



## Silver Mom

LunaDoo said:


> Hey, I think I figured it out! It IS wax, and when I used the LED UV light along with a desk lamp, I could see that the fluorescent pattern matches with the surface imperfections on the bangle. So, nothing is "inside" glowing. Whew. Ok.
> Although, it's not as nice of a polished surface as it could be (understatement) and "small flaw" was mentioned, I feel somewhat better.


Great, I hope this works out.  Let us know what you finally decide.


----------



## teagansmum

LunaDoo said:


> Hey, I think I figured it out! It IS wax, and when I used the LED UV light along with a desk lamp, I could see that the fluorescent pattern matches with the surface imperfections on the bangle. So, nothing is "inside" glowing. Whew. Ok.
> Although, it's not as nice of a polished surface as it could be (understatement) and "small flaw" was mentioned, I feel somewhat better.



That is a lot of wax in a non carved bangle!! Did you give her a good soak in salt water, then oil bath? I used a soft toothbrush after to get the wax off. Once it's all gone it will give you a better idea of the crevices you're dealing with. My last bangle I bought from him had no wax, very translucent with a nice polish. I think I paid $60.00 and was very happy. If you paid more than $20.00 and you really don't like it or won't ever wear it, I'd send it back. I feel you'd be safe sending it to the California address and it would be cheaper than sending it back to Hong Kong.  I've always felt comfortable buying from gojade as they really don't use color polish or any treatment. Their sister store Antijade does seller treated jade but its always mentioned in the description. I'm not happy to see all that wax in your non carved bangle.


----------



## LunaDoo

It is a lot of wax-- I bet you were surprised to see the daytime pictures! I'm thinking of keeping it vs the hassle of paying to send it back.  It was a little over 2x $20  
I think it must have a looser crystal structure, and a fair amount of surface imperfections, so the hot wax really got down in there. It's maybe not as noticeable on the surface because of the light color of the bangle itself. I don't know if I should mess with removing the wax, if that might make it look worse. I sent an email saying that I hoped I hadn't offended them (it seems that I did by their reply) if I implied it might not be Grade A.


----------



## teagansmum

LunaDoo said:


> It is a lot of wax-- I bet you were surprised to see the daytime pictures! I'm thinking of keeping it vs the hassle of paying to send it back.  It was a little over 2x $20
> I think it must have a looser crystal structure, and a fair amount of surface imperfections, so the hot wax really got down in there. It's maybe not as noticeable on the surface because of the light color of the bangle itself. I don't know if I should mess with removing the wax, if that might make it look worse. I sent an email saying that I hoped I hadn't offended them (it seems that I did by their reply) if I implied it might not be Grade A.



I almost dropped when I saw so much wax!! I understand your reason for keeping the wax in case it may make it not as smooth throughout. Also it's sometimes easier to just keep it and in time it will grow on you more. The purple patches are very pretty.
I too would have questioned him on being treated with all that glow! I'm sure he will understand and you don't have to worry about her being treated. She's all natural.


----------



## Purse Nut

LunaDoo said:


> Ok here's pics in full sunlight and under full spectrum bulb. The lavender blotches are pretty, but the rest is very plain. Has a chime and SG is 3.25.
> 
> LunaDoo sorry you had so much grief over your new bangle. That’s disappointing when you’re expecting a new beautiful bangle to add to your collection.
> I think it’s really pretty. The colors are soft with pops of pretty lavender. A very pretty feminine bangle.
> Hope it all works out.


----------



## FraBa

EarthGatherer said:


> I can't offer help, but wish you luck- its a very cool idea.



Maybe I try to get a custom order as I think it really does not exists as it is no a very typical earring..


----------



## LunaDoo

FraBa said:


> Maybe I try to get a custom order as I think it really does not exists as it is no a very typical earring..


Yes, it would be tricky. The companies that make high-end piercing jewelry (Anatometal, BVLA, etc) would do a custom but it would be "jade" if you know what I mean.


----------



## EarthGatherer

LunaDoo said:


> Yes, I think it is some kind of wax. I'm concerned that it is all over the bangle, meaning that there are many gaps/fissures there.
> Also, what do you all think of the overall look? Bland?



I love whites & the violet is so pretty!


----------



## FraBa

LunaDoo said:


> Yes, it would be tricky. The companies that make high-end piercing jewelry (Anatometal, BVLA, etc) would do a custom but it would be "jade" if you know what I mean.



Yes that is what I’m afraid of... also here in Germany it is even more difficult to get Jadeite OR stylish piercing jewelry...I post a pic of I succeed to get one


----------



## BreadnGem

A little pop of bright green to brighten my day [emoji1]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BreadnGem said:


> View attachment 4041388
> 
> 
> 
> A little pop of bright green to brighten my day [emoji1]



POP goes that splotch of green on your bangle! I love how that green is loud and bright and so vibrant while the rest of the bangle is soft, calm and so feminine. Gorgeous. [emoji7]


----------



## BreadnGem

2boys_jademommy said:


> POP goes that splotch of green on your bangle! I love how that green is loud and bright and so vibrant while the rest of the bangle is soft, calm and so feminine. Gorgeous. [emoji7]



Thanks, 2boys! I love it too.


----------



## udalrike

Made another bracelet. Dragon.


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike




----------



## dingobeast

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4041777




That is gorgeous, Uli! Nephrite? It is carved very well. I am still waiting for my snake and flowers, but it finally is in the US.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4041775



Do you make this Uli! It’s gorgeous. I love the yin yang affect. Beautiful carving and those black nephrite beads are tdf. [emoji8]
Your teapot in the background is pretty too lol!


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, Dingo and 2boys!
The black beads are onyx, not jade 
I dont know if the the dragon is nephrite or jadeite, I think it is jadeite.
Bought it as a pendant from gojade long ago.


----------



## udalrike

Good, that your snake bangle is in the US, Dingo.


----------



## Purse Nut

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4041777



So gorgeous Uli! Love the dragon colors with the black nephrite beads. Looks awesome with your cuff.


----------



## cdtracing

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4041775


What an awesome bracelet!!!


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, Pursenut and CDtracing!


----------



## udalrike

It has two sides


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike




----------



## teagansmum

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4042092


Omg! I absolutely love it!!!! It's beautiful!


----------



## dingobeast

udalrike said:


> Good, that your snake bangle is in the US, Dingo.



I had almost giving up seeing it


----------



## IWHLVR

EarthGatherer said:


> I am liking it more today. It was a sunny day, and it seems to like the sun more.  The fit is nice and comfy. I like the satiny feel of nephrite on my skin more than jadeite. Thanks for the nice comments everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4038692
> View attachment 4038693


Oh yes Earthgatherer, it LOVES the sun!


----------



## IWHLVR

dingobeast said:


> That is gorgeous, Uli! Nephrite? It is carved very well. I am still waiting for my snake and flowers, but it finally is in the US.


Fantastic news!  I can't wait to see it!


----------



## IWHLVR

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4042092


This is amazing!  Very clever!


----------



## IWHLVR

Hello jadies!  Sorry for the delay in posting but the COSI overnight was a bit much (did I tell you about the turkey story??) and I'm still not feeling right.  BUT what will make you feel better?  JADE!  So I am going to post some pics I don't think I've shared before.  First is a lovely dark oil green bangle I got from only-jade on ebay.  Very pleased with it and was a great price.  She is unnamed at the moment . . . Such a lovely smooth color!


----------



## IWHLVR

Second is another I got from Only-jade.  I didn't care for her much . . . very pale but smooth green on one side, like green sherbet.  VERY pale lavender on the other side, almost looks white except in certain colors.  The neat part is it has a swoop of apple green.  For the life of me I can't capture this one well so . . . here's the best I've got!  I will have to try again when I have more patience for her lol.


----------



## IWHLVR

udalrike here is the princess bangle that I wore on the COSI overnight.  I found if I paired her with a grey/lavender string of beads it's not a perfect match but I liked her better and wasn't as self conscious about how dainty she is (and I'm not!)


----------



## IWHLVR

Last set of pics . . . I had Mason Kay send me a couple bangles.  The first was a black oval which I LOVED but couldn't get anywhere near on )-:  This is a thicker princess with a beautiful red spot but again . . . makes me self conscious about my hand size.  I had wanted slightly more red but who knows when I'll see that in my size!  The rest of the bangle is very creamy solid color (not white, but a green/grey/cream).  It does chime but not so pretty as the thinner princess.  What do you think?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

IWHLVR said:


> Last set of pics . . . I had Mason Kay send me a couple bangles.  The first was a black oval which I LOVED but couldn't get anywhere near on )-:  This is a thicker princess with a beautiful red spot but again . . . makes me self conscious about my hand size.  I had wanted slightly more red but who knows when I'll see that in my size!  The rest of the bangle is very creamy solid color (not white, but a green/grey/cream).  It does chime but not so pretty as the thinner princess.  What do you think?



I really really like this one - the red is quite intense like fire [emoji91]. It looks great on you. Something very special about it and I think it is the fire red. Get this one if you’re on the fence [emoji6] 
Your other bangles are lovely too. I especially love the oil green bangle. Such beautiful blue green shine [emoji7]


----------



## teagansmum

IWHLVR said:


> Last set of pics . . . I had Mason Kay send me a couple bangles.  The first was a black oval which I LOVED but couldn't get anywhere near on )-:  This is a thicker princess with a beautiful red spot but again . . . makes me self conscious about my hand size.  I had wanted slightly more red but who knows when I'll see that in my size!  The rest of the bangle is very creamy solid color (not white, but a green/grey/cream).  It does chime but not so pretty as the thinner princess.  What do you think?



I'm in love with this one mostly, but the others are lovely too. Did you buy this one, or thinking of it? If you haven't bought it yet, I'd say grab it! It's to die for!


----------



## IWHLVR

teagansmum said:


> I'm in love with this one mostly, but the others are lovely too. Did you buy this one, or thinking of it? If you haven't bought it yet, I'd say grab it! It's to die for!



Haven't bought it yet but leaning toward it strongly . . . (-:


----------



## cdtracing

IWHLVR said:


> Last set of pics . . . I had Mason Kay send me a couple bangles.  The first was a black oval which I LOVED but couldn't get anywhere near on )-:  This is a thicker princess with a beautiful red spot but again . . . makes me self conscious about my hand size.  I had wanted slightly more red but who knows when I'll see that in my size!  The rest of the bangle is very creamy solid color (not white, but a green/grey/cream).  It does chime but not so pretty as the thinner princess.  What do you think?



All your bangles are lovely but I especially love this one because of the red.  Of all my dragon pendants, I wear the red one the most.  I say get this one for sure!


----------



## dingobeast

EarthGatherer said:


> I am liking it more today. It was a sunny day, and it seems to like the sun more.  The fit is nice and comfy. I like the satiny feel of nephrite on my skin more than jadeite. Thanks for the nice comments everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4038692
> View attachment 4038693


 So pretty in the sun.


----------



## dingobeast

IWHLVR said:


> Hello jadies!  Sorry for the delay in posting but the COSI overnight was a bit much (did I tell you about the turkey story??) and I'm still not feeling right.  BUT what will make you feel better?  JADE!  So I am going to post some pics I don't think I've shared before.  First is a lovely dark oil green bangle I got from only-jade on ebay.  Very pleased with it and was a great price.  She is unnamed at the moment . . . Such a lovely smooth color!




Really gorgeous, rich color.


----------



## dingobeast

IWHLVR said:


> Last set of pics . . . I had Mason Kay send me a couple bangles.  The first was a black oval which I LOVED but couldn't get anywhere near on )-:  This is a thicker princess with a beautiful red spot but again . . . makes me self conscious about my hand size.  I had wanted slightly more red but who knows when I'll see that in my size!  The rest of the bangle is very creamy solid color (not white, but a green/grey/cream).  It does chime but not so pretty as the thinner princess.  What do you think?



That red one is stunning. It is very hard to find any jadeite with that kind of hot vibrant red.


----------



## dingobeast

IWHLVR said:


> Second is another I got from Only-jade.  I didn't care for her much . . . very pale but smooth green on one side, like green sherbet.  VERY pale lavender on the other side, almost looks white except in certain colors.  The neat part is it has a swoop of apple green.  For the life of me I can't capture this one well so . . . here's the best I've got!  I will have to try again when I have more patience for her lol.


 This one is gorgeous, too. Sometimes the colors are just very delicate.


----------



## dingobeast

This is a pretty yellow ruyi from Ultimate Jadeite. I had a bail made of gold with apatite and green garnet.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dingobeast said:


> View attachment 4043219
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a pretty yellow ruyi from Ultimate Jadeite. I had a bail made of gold with apatite and green garnet.


Very pretty but I love your bracelet!

This is my first post on this thread and well - I gotta ask - how do you get your bracelets on? I bought a beautiful jade bracelet but I cannot get it on (60mm), so I bought another 3mm bigger and I can barely get it on (and I'm afraid to keep it on because I'm afraid I won't be able to get it off), but once it's on, it looks a little big/loose. 
Is there a trick? A hint you can give me?


----------



## EarthGatherer

Cookiefiend said:


> Very pretty but I love your bracelet!
> 
> This is my first post on this thread and well - I gotta ask - how do you get your bracelets on? I bought a beautiful jade bracelet but I cannot get it on (60mm), so I bought another 3mm bigger and I can barely get it on (and I'm afraid to keep it on because I'm afraid I won't be able to get it off), but once it's on, it looks a little big/loose.
> Is there a trick? A hint you can give me?



What's been working for me is massaging my hand and using my other hand to press it (the one I want the bangle on) into itself for flexibility. Then, for less bruising and tissue damage, taking it really slow putting a bangle on helps, like really feel where it's sticking, and use your other hand to "fold in" and press down at the same time. Adding a oil based moisturizer (I like coconut oil) to the spots it doesn't want to pass makes it more comfortable. Make sure you're relaxing your hand entirely too.


----------



## dingobeast

Cookiefiend said:


> Very pretty but I love your bracelet!
> 
> This is my first post on this thread and well - I gotta ask - how do you get your bracelets on? I bought a beautiful jade bracelet but I cannot get it on (60mm), so I bought another 3mm bigger and I can barely get it on (and I'm afraid to keep it on because I'm afraid I won't be able to get it off), but once it's on, it looks a little big/loose.
> Is there a trick? A hint you can give me?



Hi, Cookiefiend-thank you! I like my bangles a little on the tight side, but I like to be able to get them off. I always use lotion to put them on and take them off. You can also try putting the very thin plastic produce bags over your hand and sliding them on, but I like lotion better.


----------



## dingobeast

Cookiefiend said:


> Very pretty but I love your bracelet!
> 
> This is my first post on this thread and well - I gotta ask - how do you get your bracelets on? I bought a beautiful jade bracelet but I cannot get it on (60mm), so I bought another 3mm bigger and I can barely get it on (and I'm afraid to keep it on because I'm afraid I won't be able to get it off), but once it's on, it looks a little big/loose.
> Is there a trick? A hint you can give me?


 
Also, hold your hand upright for a bit, plus the massaging that Earth Gatherer said. You have to train the ligaments in your hand to be flexible and allow your hand to fold. You tuck your thumb in and  kind of press all your fingers together.


----------



## Cookiefiend

EarthGatherer said:


> What's been working for me is massaging my hand and using my other hand to press it (the one I want the bangle on) into itself for flexibility. Then, for less bruising and tissue damage, taking it really slow putting a bangle on helps, like really feel where it's sticking, and use your other hand to "fold in" and press down at the same time. Adding a oil based moisturizer (I like coconut oil) to the spots it doesn't want to pass makes it more comfortable. Make sure you're relaxing your hand entirely too.





dingobeast said:


> Hi, Cookiefiend-thank you! I like my bangles a little on the tight side, but I like to be able to get them off. I always use lotion to put them on and take them off. You can also try putting the very thin plastic produce bags over your hand and sliding them on, but I like lotion better.


Thank you both for your responses!
Lotion or coconut oil would be good for my skin too, and massaging as well - I have old bones and they're all a little un-flexible.  But it will the oils affect the jade? 

I'd love to wear the smaller one - it's lovely. 3mm doesn't sound like a lot of difference but evidently it is! I think I might try some massage on my hands just in general to warm them up so to speak and give it another try!
Thanks!


----------



## dingobeast

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you both for your responses!
> Lotion or coconut oil would be good for my skin too, and massaging as well - I have old bones and they're all a little un-flexible.  But it will the oils affect the jade?
> 
> I'd love to wear the smaller one - it's lovely. 3mm doesn't sound like a lot of difference but evidently it is! I think I might try some massage on my hands just in general to warm them up so to speak and give it another try!
> Thanks!



Hi, Cookie-I am also older! The lotion or oil is fine on jade. When I first started wearing bangles, it felt like 60mm was too tight, now I can wear 57mm. Anything smaller doesn’t work. Bangles can fit differently depending on how they are carved as well. The ones that fit me best are the d cut or comfort cut.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dingobeast said:


> Hi, Cookie-I am also older! The lotion or oil is fine on jade. When I first started wearing bangles, it felt like 60mm was too tight, now I can wear 57mm. Anything smaller doesn’t work. Bangles can fit differently depending on how they are carved as well. The ones that fit me best are the d cut or comfort cut.


Good to know! 
I think this is a d cut, but I'm not sure. I'll attach a photo in a min if you'd like?
I'm sure that if I could get the 60mm over my hand, it would fit - perhaps a little snug - my wrist is slightly less than 6.5 inches around… 
I will think of this as yoga for my hands!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

dingobeast said:


> View attachment 4043219
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a pretty yellow ruyi from Ultimate Jadeite. I had a bail made of gold with apatite and green garnet.



Beautiful ruyi and it brings out the yellow translucent patch in your beautiful bangle. [emoji7]


----------



## dingobeast

2boys_jademommy said:


> Beautiful ruyi and it brings out the yellow translucent patch in your beautiful bangle. [emoji7]



Thank you, 2boys! I didn’t know how much I liked yellow


----------



## dingobeast

Cookiefiend said:


> Good to know!
> I think this is a d cut, but I'm not sure. I'll attach a photo in a min if you'd like?
> I'm sure that if I could get the 60mm over my hand, it would fit - perhaps a little snug - my wrist is slightly less than 6.5 inches around…
> I will think of this as yoga for my hands!



This is actually a good tutorial on getting a bangle on. I would not buy jade from this person, but the fitting advice is sound:


----------



## Cookiefiend

dingobeast said:


> This is actually a good tutorial on getting a bangle on. I would not buy jade from this person, but the fitting advice is sound:



Looks like a trip to the grocery is in my future! 
Thank you for your help!


----------



## FraBa

Cookiefiend said:


> Good to know!
> I think this is a d cut, but I'm not sure. I'll attach a photo in a min if you'd like?
> I'm sure that if I could get the 60mm over my hand, it would fit - perhaps a little snug - my wrist is slightly less than 6.5 inches around…
> I will think of this as yoga for my hands!


As I wear a permanent bangle in the smallest size could get over my hands,  I proceeded to put my hand in a bucket of ice and water  and then covered it in cheap hair conditioner and pushed the bangle over it. it caused me quite a few brushed parts on my hand, but it was worth it! I heard that its easier to put on if you have help from a second person. Of course just do this method If you don't plan on switching bangles on that hand..


----------



## EarthGatherer

Wearing the same old same old, but like the sharpness in the multicolored bangle today. It likes clouds, and the other likes sun...


----------



## PJcherri

Welcome, Cookiefiend! Similar idea to FraBa, I usually switch my bangles out in the morning as we tend to get higher in body temperature from activity and eating throughout the day that makes us expand a little more. I use the produce bag method too and that helps a lot. I wouldn't worry about having oils come in contact to the bangle as it will take up body oils from just wearing it; some even claim that's why through wearing jade, it might look more 'lively' over time!


----------



## udalrike

Cookie fiend, I use dish soap and cold water


----------



## udalrike

Earth gatherer, what a wonderful stack!


----------



## udalrike

Dingo and IWHLVR, you have got gorgeous jades


----------



## udalrike

My dainty stack


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike




----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4044969



Lol “dainty” stack  more like BOLD and BEAUTIFUL!! 
Love your header pendant and earrings too Uli. [emoji8] Hope you and the Jadies have a great week. [emoji4]


----------



## berniechocolate

Very bold as usual Uli !


----------



## berniechocolate

IWHLVR said:


> Last set of pics . . . I had Mason Kay send me a couple bangles.  The first was a black oval which I LOVED but couldn't get anywhere near on )-:  This is a thicker princess with a beautiful red spot but again . . . makes me self conscious about my hand size.  I had wanted slightly more red but who knows when I'll see that in my size!  The rest of the bangle is very creamy solid color (not white, but a green/grey/cream).  It does chime but not so pretty as the thinner princess.  What do you think?



The red is really sharp and eye catching !


----------



## berniechocolate

dingobeast said:


> View attachment 4043219
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a pretty yellow ruyi from Ultimate Jadeite. I had a bail made of gold with apatite and green garnet.



I have this fondness for intense yellows . The blue apatite (?) really makes the yellow stand out !


----------



## dingobeast

EarthGatherer said:


> Wearing the same old same old, but like the sharpness in the multicolored bangle today. It likes clouds, and the other likes sun...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4044500



Lovely colors together, EarthGatherer!


----------



## dingobeast

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4044969



Love the green and blue together! Such awesome chunky nephrite beads!


----------



## dingobeast

berniechocolate said:


> I have this fondness for intense yellows . The blue apatite (?) really makes the yellow stand out !



Thank you, Bernie! I like the contrast, I love different kind of stones.


----------



## fanofjadeite

Just bought this bangle. Hope it arrives soon.


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, Bernie and Dingo!


----------



## udalrike

Very bold


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

Mammoth and turquoise


----------



## udalrike

Very unique bangle, Fano


----------



## IWHLVR

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4041777


udalrike, what cord did you use for it?  Silk thread?  I had a string of beads that a got stretched when I grabbed a kid (from the wall) who was under the water at the pool.  I've bought stretchy cord but can't tie a knot that will hold even with glue )-:


----------



## IWHLVR

Cookiefiend said:


> Very pretty but I love your bracelet!
> 
> This is my first post on this thread and well - I gotta ask - how do you get your bracelets on? I bought a beautiful jade bracelet but I cannot get it on (60mm), so I bought another 3mm bigger and I can barely get it on (and I'm afraid to keep it on because I'm afraid I won't be able to get it off), but once it's on, it looks a little big/loose.
> Is there a trick? A hint you can give me?


You've gotten a lot of great responses and I just wanted to add that I have a friend who swears by holding her hand over her head to help it drain before trying to put the bangle on.  Personally I try to avoid salt and sugar the day before so I'm not bloated and find lotion/oils more helpful than the plastic bag or soap.


----------



## Cookiefiend

PJcherri said:


> Welcome, Cookiefiend! Similar idea to FraBa, I usually switch my bangles out in the morning as we tend to get higher in body temperature from activity and eating throughout the day that makes us expand a little more. I use the produce bag method too and that helps a lot. I wouldn't worry about having oils come in contact to the bangle as it will take up body oils from just wearing it; some even claim that's why through wearing jade, it might look more 'lively' over time!





udalrike said:


> Cookie fiend, I use dish soap and cold water





IWHLVR said:


> You've gotten a lot of great responses and I just wanted to add that I have a friend who swears by holding her hand over her head to help it drain before trying to put the bangle on.  Personally I try to avoid salt and sugar the day before so I'm not bloated and find lotion/oils more helpful than the plastic bag or soap.


Thank you all so much!
I tried both the oil/lotion and the produce bag method - and I managed to get the larger one (63mm) on. Sunday I had a bruise, and my hand was a little tender, but it's gone now.
I'll take a picture in a minute for all you awesome ladies!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Okay - I got it on! But you can see it’s loose and I have a way to go before I can get a smaller one on. 
Last night I spent some time kind of massaging my hand to try to convince it to fold just a little smaller.
I have a 60mm that I very much like (this one is okay but not like what the monitor showed), my goal is to get it on! 
Thanks so much everyone for all your help! [emoji253]


----------



## Cookiefiend

Cookiefiend said:


> Okay - I got it on! But you can see it’s loose and I have a way to go before I can get a smaller one on.
> Last night I spent some time kind of massaging my hand to try to convince it to fold just a little smaller.
> I have a 60mm that I very much like (this one is okay but not like what the monitor showed), my goal is to get it on!
> Thanks so much everyone for all your help! [emoji253]



Dang it! [emoji58]
Here’s the photo:


----------



## dingobeast

fanofjadeite said:


> Just bought this bangle. Hope it arrives soon.
> View attachment 4046035



Gorgeous orangey red!! Love it.


----------



## dingobeast

Cookiefiend said:


> Dang it! [emoji58]
> Here’s the photo:
> View attachment 4046377



What a lovely green!


----------



## teagansmum

I've become addicted to these jadeite beads and have had trouble finding a way to string them without the elastic Knott sticking out. This type of elastic is great as it does hold the Knott tight, but as you can see in the photo, it sticks out. 
E-6000 glue is the best as it stays flexible unlike crazy glue or such. It's pretty cheap on eBay and really holds the Knott for extra strength.


----------



## FraBa

Cookiefiend said:


> Dang it! [emoji58]
> Here’s the photo:
> View attachment 4046377


That looks nice!!! Maybe you hands will get used to switching bangles little by little or they are like mine and don't like it very much...


----------



## dingobeast

udalrike said:


> Dingo and IWHLVR, you have got gorgeous jades



Thank you, Uli


----------



## dingobeast

Snaky bangle from Russia has arrived! It took most of a month to get to me in Colorado. I am thinking about Lilith for a name for her


----------



## FraBa

dingobeast said:


> Snaky bangle from Russia has arrived! It took most of a month to get to me in Colorado. I am thinking about Lilith for a name for her
> View attachment 4046708
> View attachment 4046709
> View attachment 4046710
> View attachment 4046711


Super nice snake!!! Its a really amazing bangle!!!


----------



## dingobeast

FraBa said:


> Super nice snake!!! Its a really amazing bangle!!!



Thank you, Uli has the original and I kinda copied her snake Kaa, but with flowers instead of bamboo. Etsy craftsperson in Siberia.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dingobeast said:


> Snaky bangle from Russia has arrived! It took most of a month to get to me in Colorado. I am thinking about Lilith for a name for her
> View attachment 4046708
> View attachment 4046709
> View attachment 4046710
> View attachment 4046711


wow… that is extraordinary.
I have never seen anything like that!


----------



## FraBa

dingobeast said:


> Thank you, Uli has the original and I kinda copied her snake Kaa, but with flowers instead of bamboo. Etsy craftsperson in Siberia.


Yes I really like Kaa  from Uli as well, but both bangles seam to have their own personality..


----------



## FraBa

A pic I made this weekend wearing an Vintage  Haori I bought in Japan


----------



## dingobeast

FraBa said:


> A pic I made this weekend wearing an Vintage  Haori I bought in Japan
> 
> View attachment 4046767



That has a great finish, FraBa!


----------



## FraBa

dingobeast said:


> That has a great finish, FraBa!



I really enjoy the shibori technical and geometric pattern on this one


----------



## dingobeast

FraBa said:


> I really enjoy the shibori technical and geometric pattern on this one



Feel free to show us other pics of it


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cookiefiend said:


> Dang it! [emoji58]
> Here’s the photo:
> View attachment 4046377



Hey Cookiefiend the colour in this bangle is quite unique. Not quite yellow and not quite green. Reminds me of citrus candy Looks pretty on you. [emoji3]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> I've become addicted to these jadeite beads and have had trouble finding a way to string them without the elastic Knott sticking out. This type of elastic is great as it does hold the Knott tight, but as you can see in the photo, it sticks out.
> E-6000 glue is the best as it stays flexible unlike crazy glue or such. It's pretty cheap on eBay and really holds the Knott for extra strength.



Beautiful Beads Tea! [emoji8]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

dingobeast said:


> Snaky bangle from Russia has arrived! It took most of a month to get to me in Colorado. I am thinking about Lilith for a name for her
> View attachment 4046708
> View attachment 4046709
> View attachment 4046710
> View attachment 4046711



This looks incredible Dingo B! The carving is beautifully done. I love the gorgeous flowers. 
Lilith is a perfect name. The “th” sound at the end reminds me of the hissing sound a snake would make [emoji6]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

FraBa said:


> A pic I made this weekend wearing an Vintage  Haori I bought in Japan
> 
> View attachment 4046767



The softest bay blue bangle - looks sweet on you with the gold bangle FraBa [emoji7]


----------



## PJcherri

I got my bangle from UJ in the mail today! The size is a little big than my usual but I just fell in love with the chunky black granular patterns on such a delecate shaped bangle (it’s only 8mm wide!).


----------



## Purse Nut

Cookiefiend said:


> Very pretty but I love your bracelet!
> 
> This is my first post on this thread and well - I gotta ask - how do you get your bracelets on? I bought a beautiful jade bracelet but I cannot get it on (60mm), so I bought another 3mm bigger and I can barely get it on (and I'm afraid to keep it on because I'm afraid I won't be able to get it off), but once it's on, it looks a little big/loose.
> Is there a trick? A hint you can give me?



Hi Cookiefiend and welcome to the Jade Thread. I don’t know if this will help you any with getting bangles on and it might’ve been mentioned, as well as using some form of lubricant I slide the bangle over the pointed finger knuckle first, then the pinky finger knuckle, lastly the knuckle at the base of my thumb which is kept bent to the palm of the hand while sliding on the bangle. Using this method I’ve been able to get smaller diameters on. I don’t think I’ll go smaller than 56 as there’s not a lot of wiggle room once it’s on my wrist.


----------



## BreadnGem

dingobeast said:


> Snaky bangle from Russia has arrived! It took most of a month to get to me in Colorado. I am thinking about Lilith for a name for her
> View attachment 4046708
> View attachment 4046709
> View attachment 4046710
> View attachment 4046711



Very ornate! Is this jadeite or nephrite?


----------



## Purse Nut

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4044969



Uli these 2 look so amazing together! [emoji173]️ love the chunky beads. This cuff goes well with so many colors. It’s so you!


----------



## Purse Nut

EarthGatherer said:


> Wearing the same old same old, but like the sharpness in the multicolored bangle today. It likes clouds, and the other likes sun...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4044500



Love this stack EarthGatherer. These 3 pieces look made for each other. So pretty![emoji173]️


----------



## Purse Nut

dingobeast said:


> View attachment 4043219
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a pretty yellow ruyi from Ultimate Jadeite. I had a bail made of gold with apatite and green garnet.



Dingobeast I absolutely love this bangle! Is it the one named Springtime Fairy? And now the yellow ruyi to go with it! I love the yellows. Your pendant makes me think of the yellow center square traditionally used for log cabin quilts. It represented the hearth which was the heart of the home.


----------



## Purse Nut

fanofjadeite said:


> Just bought this bangle. Hope it arrives soon.
> View attachment 4046035



Fanofjadeite this is gorgeous! I love the colors [emoji173]️ 
Hope it’s as beautiful as this picture.


----------



## Purse Nut

dingobeast said:


> Snaky bangle from Russia has arrived! It took most of a month to get to me in Colorado. I am thinking about Lilith for a name for her
> View attachment 4046708
> View attachment 4046709
> View attachment 4046710
> View attachment 4046711



OMG! It’s beautiful dingobeast! Congrats!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

PJcherri said:


> I got my bangle from UJ in the mail today! The size is a little big than my usual but I just fell in love with the chunky black granular patterns on such a delecate shaped bangle (it’s only 8mm wide!).
> 
> View attachment 4047039



I love this PJCherri! I agree the slim proportions of this bangle pair nicely with the strong colours. There is so much energy in his bangle.  It doesn’t look big on you. May I ask the size versus your usual size?


----------



## PJcherri

@2boys_jademommy : The bangle is almost 60mm whereas my other bangles are 57-58mm. It's not so big that I worry about it flying off my arm if I start waving them - I think it's still an ok range, it just rests on my hand lower than what I'm used too, haha. It's crazy how 1-2 mm difference makes on these things!


----------



## Purse Nut

PJcherri said:


> I got my bangle from UJ in the mail today! The size is a little big than my usual but I just fell in love with the chunky black granular patterns on such a delecate shaped bangle (it’s only 8mm wide!).
> 
> View attachment 4047039



Congrats PJcherri on your new bangle. The colors are really pretty. The Black makes a bold statement on a dainty size and makes it seem bigger. Really cool piece!


----------



## Purse Nut

Today’s right hand stack. I’m still wearing green nephrite on the left.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Purse Nut said:


> Today’s right hand stack. I’m still wearing green nephrite on the left.



Gorgeous! Jadeite and nephrite goodness.


----------



## teagansmum

PJcherri said:


> I got my bangle from UJ in the mail today! The size is a little big than my usual but I just fell in love with the chunky black granular patterns on such a delecate shaped bangle (it’s only 8mm wide!).
> 
> View attachment 4047039


Oh my gosh! She reminds me of my Tigress with the black spots. Mine is too small on me but every so often I'll pop her on for a day. Yours is so pretty! Congratulations on your new beauty!


----------



## Purse Nut

^ Teagansmum Tigress is the perfect name for your gorgeous bangle!


----------



## dingobeast

2boys_jademommy said:


> This looks incredible Dingo B! The carving is beautifully done. I love the gorgeous flowers.
> Lilith is a perfect name. The “th” sound at the end reminds me of the hissing sound a snake would make [emoji6]



Thank you, 2boys! The craftsmanship is really amazing.


----------



## dingobeast

teagansmum said:


> Oh my gosh! She reminds me of my Tigress with the black spots. Mine is too small on me but every so often I'll pop her on for a day. Yours is so pretty! Congratulations on your new beauty!


 Omg! I love your Tigress! I have never seen a bangle like it!


----------



## dingobeast

BreadnGem said:


> Very ornate! Is this jadeite or nephrite?



Thank you, BreadnGem, this is Siberian nephrite.


----------



## dingobeast

PJcherri said:


> I got my bangle from UJ in the mail today! The size is a little big than my usual but I just fell in love with the chunky black granular patterns on such a delecate shaped bangle (it’s only 8mm wide!).
> 
> View attachment 4047039



Gorgeous!


----------



## teagansmum

Purse Nut said:


> Today’s right hand stack. I’m still wearing green nephrite on the left.


I love how subtle the colors are together! So dreamy.


----------



## teagansmum

dingobeast said:


> Snaky bangle from Russia has arrived! It took most of a month to get to me in Colorado. I am thinking about Lilith for a name for her
> View attachment 4046708
> View attachment 4046709
> View attachment 4046710
> View attachment 4046711



Wayyyyyy worth the wait!! Lilith is a perfect name for her. Too bad Lilith and Kaa couldn't mate and have babies for all the rest of us. Lol!!!
I can't believe I just posted that.


----------



## dingobeast

teagansmum said:


> Wayyyyyy worth the wait!! Lilith is a perfect name for her. Too bad Lilith and Kaa couldn't mate and have babies for all the rest of us. Lol!!!
> I can't believe I just posted that.



Ha!  Omg-that actually cracked me up. You too can get one made, it is 9stone, I think on Etsy


----------



## dingobeast

Purse Nut said:


> Dingobeast I absolutely love this bangle! Is it the one named Springtime Fairy? And now the yellow ruyi to go with it! I love the yellows. Your pendant makes me think of the yellow center square traditionally used for log cabin quilts. It represented the hearth which was the heart of the home.



Yes, the bangle is my Spring Fairy from UJ, and Nandar included the ruyi as a gift. I added the bail to pick up the green/blues of the bangle. I love yellow, and this is very sunny.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> Oh my gosh! She reminds me of my Tigress with the black spots. Mine is too small on me but every so often I'll pop her on for a day. Yours is so pretty! Congratulations on your new beauty!



Tigress looks incredible Tea! You’re able to get her on.... is it very painful? If the pain isn’t horrible perhaps wear her for at least month or so at a time to make the pain “worth it”. It’s way too beautiful to not wear. Love this one [emoji7]


----------



## Cookiefiend

Purse Nut said:


> Today’s right hand stack. I’m still wearing green nephrite on the left.


Beautiful!
And thank you for the lil tip on getting the bangle on - everything y'all have told me has been a big help! I got it on today without lotion and it was pretty easy. I've ordered another in a 62mm - wish me luck! 

Thanks for all the likes on my first bangle - it is an unusual color - a bit of a citrus lemon/lime color… almost like Mountain Dew… 
Okay - I think I just named her!


----------



## IWHLVR

teagansmum said:


> I've become addicted to these jadeite beads and have had trouble finding a way to string them without the elastic Knott sticking out. This type of elastic is great as it does hold the Knott tight, but as you can see in the photo, it sticks out.
> E-6000 glue is the best as it stays flexible unlike crazy glue or such. It's pretty cheap on eBay and really holds the Knott for extra strength.


Thankyou teagansmum!  A love the beads too!  What type of elastic are you using?


----------



## IWHLVR

dingobeast said:


> Snaky bangle from Russia has arrived! It took most of a month to get to me in Colorado. I am thinking about Lilith for a name for her
> View attachment 4046708
> View attachment 4046709
> View attachment 4046710
> View attachment 4046711


These are the times I wish there were a LOVE button!  SWOOOOOON!  Lilith is fantastic!


----------



## Purse Nut

Cookiefiend said:


> Beautiful!
> And thank you for the lil tip on getting the bangle on - everything y'all have told me has been a big help! I got it on today without lotion and it was pretty easy. I've ordered another in a 62mm - wish me luck!
> 
> Thanks for all the likes on my first bangle - it is an unusual color - a bit of a citrus lemon/lime color… almost like Mountain Dew…
> Okay - I think I just named her!



LOL! 
Mountain Dew is perfect!


----------



## teagansmum

2boys_jademommy said:


> Tigress looks incredible Tea! You’re able to get her on.... is it very painful? If the pain isn’t horrible perhaps wear her for at least month or so at a time to make the pain “worth it”. It’s way too beautiful to not wear. Love this one [emoji7]



She's a 53.9 and my smallest for comfort is 57mm, so a month with her on would feel like a trap. Lol!  When I bought her she was suppose to be a 57mm but the seller messed up. Too much trouble sending her back, but she's pretty to look at.


----------



## teagansmum

IWHLVR said:


> Thankyou teagansmum!  A love the beads too!  What type of elastic are you using?


Here is what I've been using to string beads. Its very stretchy and next to impossible to break. There's tons on eBay.


----------



## LunaDoo

teagansmum said:


> Wayyyyyy worth the wait!! Lilith is a perfect name for her. Too bad Lilith and Kaa couldn't mate and have babies for all the rest of us. Lol!!!
> I can't believe I just posted that.


They would be nephrite rings!


----------



## dingobeast

LunaDoo said:


> They would be nephrite rings!



Can you imagine how cute? Teeny snake rings.


----------



## dingobeast

IWHLVR said:


> These are the times I wish there were a LOVE button!  SWOOOOOON!  Lilith is fantastic!



Thank you, IWHLVR-the artist is top notch.


----------



## Purse Nut

dingobeast said:


> Can you imagine how cute? Teeny snake rings.



LOL LunaDoo and dingobeast!!!
That’s too funny to think about!
Can you imagine seeing the pictures being posted ?!
[emoji23]


----------



## dingobeast

Purse Nut said:


> LOL LunaDoo and dingobeast!!!
> That’s too funny to think about!
> Can you imagine seeing the pictures being posted ?!
> [emoji23]



Yesssss! OMG!


----------



## berniechocolate

Looks like everyone has been shopping ! 

Including me  couldn’t help myself after seeing Bread n Gem icy , so went LH and bought an icy bangle from the same boulder that hers came from . 

Tiny icy Birdie us from Hk . 

Lovely goodies ladies . We enable each other by making it a norm to buy on a whim [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Purse Nut

^ Bernie those pieces are stunning! WOW! 
Do I see red Caviar leather in the 3rd pic? Gorgeous CC red?


----------



## dingobeast

berniechocolate said:


> View attachment 4048436
> View attachment 4048437
> View attachment 4048438
> 
> 
> Looks like everyone has been shopping !
> 
> Including me  couldn’t help myself after seeing Bread n Gem icy , so went LH and bought an icy bangle from the same boulder that hers came from .
> 
> Tiny icy Birdie us from Hk .
> 
> Lovely goodies ladies . We enable each other by making it a norm to buy on a whim [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




Love the icy birdie, Bernie! LH has nice stuff.


----------



## berniechocolate

Thanks ladies 

Hello Dingo ! Birdie is from HK . 

The bangle is from Li Hong Singapore . Sister bangle of Bread’s since same stone Boulder I was told. 

Purse Nut . Yeah that’s a jumbo from many  years back from Houston .  I stopped buying because Chanel got so $$$$$$ .  Lol buying jade instead . 

Warm welcome CookieFiend !  Saw everybody lovely purchase but I missed so many pages of reading .  You have an interesting new purchase , is that nephrite or jadeite ? I like the snowy swirls I saw . Do post up all your goodies , so we can all find more reasons to shop more .

I feel less guilty knowing I hadn’t been at it alone


----------



## teagansmum

berniechocolate said:


> View attachment 4048436
> View attachment 4048437
> View attachment 4048438
> 
> 
> Looks like everyone has been shopping !
> 
> Including me  couldn’t help myself after seeing Bread n Gem icy , so went LH and bought an icy bangle from the same boulder that hers came from .
> 
> Tiny icy Birdie us from Hk .
> 
> Lovely goodies ladies . We enable each other by making it a norm to buy on a
> 
> 
> I've never seen such icy jade! How beautiful.


----------



## BreadnGem

teagansmum said:


> Oh my gosh! She reminds me of my Tigress with the black spots. Mine is too small on me but every so often I'll pop her on for a day. Yours is so pretty! Congratulations on your new beauty!



I really like this. I didn’t use to be attracted to jade with strong colors but seeing all the recent pics of the flower green bangles here make me start to appreciate flower green jade!


----------



## BreadnGem

Purse Nut said:


> Today’s right hand stack. I’m still wearing green nephrite on the left.



Very soothing and creamy colors!


----------



## BreadnGem

PJcherri said:


> I got my bangle from UJ in the mail today! The size is a little big than my usual but I just fell in love with the chunky black granular patterns on such a delecate shaped bangle (it’s only 8mm wide!).
> 
> View attachment 4047039



The delicate, rounded shape is so dainty and pretty


----------



## BreadnGem

Bernie - yay! Jade sisters indeed!

Here’s another “sister bangle” that we share [emoji4]. 

Black faceted jadeite. Love how sparkly it looks, and how people often do not realize it’s jade!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> View attachment 4048436
> View attachment 4048437
> View attachment 4048438
> 
> 
> Looks like everyone has been shopping !
> 
> Including me  couldn’t help myself after seeing Bread n Gem icy , so went LH and bought an icy bangle from the same boulder that hers came from .
> 
> Tiny icy Birdie us from Hk .
> 
> Lovely goodies ladies . We enable each other by making it a norm to buy on a whim [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Birdie is so adorable! And she matches your other icy pieces. That bangle is tdf Bernie. Wow!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BreadnGem said:


> Bernie - yay! Jade sisters indeed!
> 
> Here’s another “sister bangle” that we share [emoji4].
> 
> Black faceted jadeite. Love how sparkly it looks, and how people often do not realize it’s jade!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4048722



I remember this and Bernie’s black facet bangle. Very chic  
So many gorgeous pieces here. [emoji3]
By the way BnG was it you who has that beautiful slim orange bangle? I remember a Jadie here had a whitish bangle with a beautiful bright patch of orange....I’ve been having orange jade on my mind lately. [emoji6]


----------



## berniechocolate

PJcherri said:


> I got my bangle from UJ in the mail today! The size is a little big than my usual but I just fell in love with the chunky black granular patterns on such a delecate shaped bangle (it’s only 8mm wide!).
> 
> View attachment 4047039



The diverse deep green and dark green patterns reminds me of daisy shadow’s green bangle . 

It’s a princess round ? I realized they always says princess rounds might hurt a little to get on , but they seemed roomier once it’s on . 

It’s a very bold statement bangle !


----------



## berniechocolate

teagansmum said:


> Oh my gosh! She reminds me of my Tigress with the black spots. Mine is too small on me but every so often I'll pop her on for a day. Yours is so pretty! Congratulations on your new beauty!



Your tigress really reminds me of tiger stripes except that it’s green & black instead of orange .  I realize the smallest bangle I can get on usually looks the best fit on me ,  but it hurts like crazy .  Soap works wonders though .  I think we should all take some pics of our bangle bruises lol !


----------



## berniechocolate

Purse Nut said:


> Today’s right hand stack. I’m still wearing green nephrite on the left.



Lovely stack . Is that a silver bracelet u are stacking on ?


----------



## berniechocolate

dingobeast said:


> Snaky bangle from Russia has arrived! It took most of a month to get to me in Colorado. I am thinking about Lilith for a name for her
> View attachment 4046708
> View attachment 4046709
> View attachment 4046710
> View attachment 4046711



This sure looks like a conversational piece .  Was it custom made . The carving is very daring indeed are you a reptilian fan ? Is it heavy ?

One thing about nephrite that I like is the consistency in grains and is usually uniformly saturated shade of green . The person who carved these details had got very amazing skills


----------



## berniechocolate

dingobeast said:


> What a lovely green!



Hello is this Nephrite ? It’s looks smooth and buttery .


----------



## berniechocolate

2boys_jademommy said:


> Birdie is so adorable! And she matches your other icy pieces. That bangle is tdf Bernie. Wow!



Thanks ! Haha I couldn’t resist after seeing hers. Guess I have to shop for a belt soon , tighten the belly and saved some .  It’s been almost a never ending jade shopping frenzy for the past month


----------



## berniechocolate

BreadnGem said:


> Bernie - yay! Jade sisters indeed!
> 
> Here’s another “sister bangle” that we share [emoji4].
> 
> Black faceted jadeite. Love how sparkly it looks, and how people often do not realize it’s jade!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4048722



Yeah I get this often with the faceted too .  This was the one you tempted me to get as well . [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28][emoji28] always reminds you of Christmas lights , I recall you have said before .


----------



## IWHLVR

teagansmum said:


> Here is what I've been using to string beads. Its very stretchy and next to impossible to break. There's tons on eBay.


Thanks!  I will look for some today!


----------



## Cookiefiend

berniechocolate said:


> Warm welcome CookieFiend !  Saw everybody lovely purchase but I missed so many pages of reading .  You have an interesting new purchase , is that nephrite or jadeite ? I like the snowy swirls I saw . Do post up all your goodies , so we can all find more reasons to shop more .
> 
> I feel less guilty knowing I hadn’t been at it alone



The eBay listing says it's 100% Jade, undyed - no color enhancement,  grade A.
I'm not 100% sure that this is the same bracelet in the listing or that it's 100% jade - you know how after you purchase something you decide "hey mebbe I should learn a little about it?"
That's pretty much what I did - I watched some videos that said it should ring when struck - and it doesn't - it kinda clanks/clicks. It wasn't terribly expensive, so I did't have super high expectations. 
The other bracelet - the one I can't get on - is lovely. Translucent white with green flowers. My goal is to get it on… 3mm to go! 
I have a gold and jade bracelet that I bought in Hong Kong years ago - I wear it every now and then - it's a bit fussy looking to me now. 

Thanks again everyone for your kind words and welcoming!

(I'll post pics of the other 2 in a min)


----------



## Cookiefiend

Here they are:


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Very pretty Cookiefiend! I especially love the bracelet. The fresh green jade is set off beautifully with the yellow gold. [emoji3]


----------



## dingobeast

BreadnGem said:


> Bernie - yay! Jade sisters indeed!
> 
> Here’s another “sister bangle” that we share [emoji4].
> 
> Black faceted jadeite. Love how sparkly it looks, and how people often do not realize it’s jade!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4048722



So lovely, what an unusual cut!


----------



## dingobeast

Cookiefiend said:


> Here they are:
> View attachment 4048864



What a lovely set! The green is so fresh.


----------



## dingobeast

berniechocolate said:


> This sure looks like a conversational piece .  Was it custom made . The carving is very daring indeed are you a reptilian fan ? Is it heavy ?
> 
> One thing about nephrite that I like is the consistency in grains and is usually uniformly saturated shade of green . The person who carved these details had got very amazing skills



Yes, it was custom made. I love Uli's snake, and I wanted something similar but with flowers. He never sent me a sketch or anything, just did it! The eye is something else, you don't see the black pupil from every angle, and then it just shows up. So lovely.


----------



## Cookiefiend

2boys_jademommy said:


> Very pretty Cookiefiend! I especially love the bracelet. The fresh green jade is set off beautifully with the yellow gold. [emoji3]





dingobeast said:


> What a lovely set! The green is so fresh.


Thanks dingobeast and 2boys_jademommy - I think I know now that the 2 bangles aren't the best quality but I did get stopped in the grocery today by someone asking about my yellowish jade bangle (mountain dew - hahaha) - they were very intrigued by it! 
So, we all need some inexpensive fun and if I learn along the way - its all good! 
I appreciate your patience with me!


----------



## Purse Nut

berniechocolate said:


> Lovely stack . Is that a silver bracelet u are stacking on ?



It’s a mesh bangle with crystals inside & magnetic closure. Super cheap on evil bay.


----------



## BreadnGem

2boys_jademommy said:


> I remember this and Bernie’s black facet bangle. Very chic
> So many gorgeous pieces here. [emoji3]
> By the way BnG was it you who has that beautiful slim orange bangle? I remember a Jadie here had a whitish bangle with a beautiful bright patch of orange....I’ve been having orange jade on my mind lately. [emoji6]



Oh yes, that’s me. Let me see if I can find the pics


----------



## BreadnGem

dingobeast said:


> So lovely, what an unusual cut!



Thank you. Some of the other ladies here have bangles with the same cut. Jukenpo has a white one, I believe . The facets makes it look gemmy


----------



## BreadnGem

Cookiefiend said:


> Here they are:
> View attachment 4048864



I like the bracelet, so pretty


----------



## BreadnGem

2boys_jademommy said:


> I remember this and Bernie’s black facet bangle. Very chic
> So many gorgeous pieces here. [emoji3]
> By the way BnG was it you who has that beautiful slim orange bangle? I remember a Jadie here had a whitish bangle with a beautiful bright patch of orange....I’ve been having orange jade on my mind lately. [emoji6]



Are you referring to this, 2Boys?


----------



## udalrike

All of you have so wonderful jades.


----------



## udalrike

A dear friend sent me this bracelet today. I love it sooooooooooooo much


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

I changed the beads


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

Does someone know what the letters mean? I am not sure if I already asked


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike




----------



## mewt

I hope it's ok I share these, they're recent pieces from my FIL's collection. He's been collecting and selling jadeite for a loooong time (longer than I've been alive!), and doesn't have a website for the pics he takes! Which is a shame, because there's some really fun stuff here:

























I mean this ring is just... insane!

























I actually helped him design this necklace, hehe. He designs a lot of his own stuff as well.





Not sure if this is even jadeite but the color... drool.






He mostly sells from his brick and mortar shop, or directly to his loyal clientele (mostly Chinese/Hong Kong). I've been thinking of setting up a website for him to reach customers outside Asia, as he already takes nice photos of the pieces he gets. However I'm not so great with websites myself, and will have to do a bit of studying... Haven't had time lately though. If I set up the website for him, I can also keep an eye on his inventory and get dibs on my favorites! ...Just kidding... sorta. 

Got to thinking about jadeite again since I'm browsing bangles, and the discussion here is really helpful.

How do you guys figure out what bangle size is best fit? I do have a 51mm d-shaped bangle that fits fairly easily, and I feel I could go smaller but not sure by how much. Really don't want to risk bruising my hands! Are there any tips and tricks for figuring this out?


----------



## xincinsin

udalrike said:


> Does someone know what the letters mean? I am not sure if I already asked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4049768


Tibetan script, probably buddhist mantras.


----------



## fanofjadeite

dingobeast said:


> Snaky bangle from Russia has arrived! It took most of a month to get to me in Colorado. I am thinking about Lilith for a name for her
> View attachment 4046708
> View attachment 4046709
> View attachment 4046710
> View attachment 4046711


It's gorgeous!!! *   *


----------



## dingobeast

fanofjadeite said:


> It's gorgeous!!! *   *



Thank you, fanofjadeite!


----------



## dingobeast

mewt said:


> I hope it's ok I share these, they're recent pieces from my FIL's collection. He's been collecting and selling jadeite for a loooong time (longer than I've been alive!), and doesn't have a website for the pics he takes! Which is a shame, because there's some really fun stuff here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean this ring is just... insane!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually helped him design this necklace, hehe. He designs a lot of his own stuff as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is even jadeite but the color... drool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He mostly sells from his brick and mortar shop, or directly to his loyal clientele (mostly Chinese/Hong Kong). I've been thinking of setting up a website for him to reach customers outside Asia, as he already takes nice photos of the pieces he gets. However I'm not so great with websites myself, and will have to do a bit of studying... Haven't had time lately though. If I set up the website for him, I can also keep an eye on his inventory and get dibs on my favorites! ...Just kidding... sorta.
> 
> Got to thinking about jadeite again since I'm browsing bangles, and the discussion here is really helpful.
> 
> How do you guys figure out what bangle size is best fit? I do have a 51mm d-shaped bangle that fits fairly easily, and I feel I could go smaller but not sure by how much. Really don't want to risk bruising my hands! Are there any tips and tricks for figuring this out?




I wear the smallest size that can go over my knuckles, I like them to fit as close as possible. Maybe you can try 49mm and see how it fits?  I can wear 57-60mm comfortably on my left and 59-62 on my right.


----------



## dingobeast

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4049767



Nice combination, Uli!


----------



## dingobeast

BreadnGem said:


> Are you referring to this, 2Boys?
> 
> View attachment 4049520
> View attachment 4049521
> View attachment 4049522



That yellow honey is just perfect.


----------



## LunaDoo

Cookiefiend said:


> The eBay listing says it's 100% Jade, undyed - no color enhancement,  grade A.
> I'm not 100% sure that this is the same bracelet in the listing or that it's 100% jade - you know how after you purchase something you decide "hey mebbe I should learn a little about it?"
> That's pretty much what I did - I watched some videos that said it should ring when struck - and it doesn't - it kinda clanks/clicks. It wasn't terribly expensive, so I did't have super high expectations.
> The other bracelet - the one I can't get on - is lovely. Translucent white with green flowers. My goal is to get it on… 3mm to go!
> I have a gold and jade bracelet that I bought in Hong Kong years ago - I wear it every now and then - it's a bit fussy looking to me now.
> 
> Thanks again everyone for your kind words and welcoming!
> 
> (I'll post pics of the other 2 in a min)


Which seller on eBay did these come from, Cookiefiend? Also, I bet you could get that smaller one on because it's got a flat interior-- would be good to measure with a caliper to see if it is actually 60mm. I find that the Princess ones (like your Mountain Dew) hurt more going on, and flop around more once on the wrist. The plastic bag thing *never* works for me, but soaking my hand in icy water for a while, and lubing up with hair conditioner (Junkenpo's strategy), lotion, or dish soap with wet hand does the trick. Also, twisting a bit as it goes on helps. I have a bangle that looks almost just like Mountain Dew, but yours is brighter and livelier. Mine also clunks-- it actually turned out to be serpentine!


----------



## LunaDoo

Cookiefiend, here's the one I mentioned -- more of a 7UP if it were a soda.


----------



## dingobeast

My trio of fluffs.


----------



## LunaDoo

dingobeast said:


> View attachment 4050332
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My trio of fluffs.


Sleepytime!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BreadnGem said:


> Are you referring to this, 2Boys?
> 
> View attachment 4049520
> View attachment 4049521
> View attachment 4049522



OMG yes!! I Love this bangle It is so pretty - the orange is so sweet. [emoji7] Thanks for posting it for me. [emoji3]
Do you wear this much? You have many beauties but this is one of my faves. [emoji6]


----------



## BreadnGem

mewt said:


> I hope it's ok I share these, they're recent pieces from my FIL's collection. He's been collecting and selling jadeite for a loooong time (longer than I've been alive!), and doesn't have a website for the pics he takes! Which is a shame, because there's some really fun stuff here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean this ring is just... insane!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually helped him design this necklace, hehe. He designs a lot of his own stuff as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is even jadeite but the color... drool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He mostly sells from his brick and mortar shop, or directly to his loyal clientele (mostly Chinese/Hong Kong). I've been thinking of setting up a website for him to reach customers outside Asia, as he already takes nice photos of the pieces he gets. However I'm not so great with websites myself, and will have to do a bit of studying... Haven't had time lately though. If I set up the website for him, I can also keep an eye on his inventory and get dibs on my favorites! ...Just kidding... sorta.
> 
> Got to thinking about jadeite again since I'm browsing bangles, and the discussion here is really helpful.
> 
> How do you guys figure out what bangle size is best fit? I do have a 51mm d-shaped bangle that fits fairly easily, and I feel I could go smaller but not sure by how much. Really don't want to risk bruising my hands! Are there any tips and tricks for figuring this out?



These are so gorgeous! You are so lucky your FIL is in the jade business [emoji4]


----------



## BreadnGem

2boys_jademommy said:


> OMG yes!! I Love this bangle It is so pretty - the orange is so sweet. [emoji7] Thanks for posting it for me. [emoji3]
> Do you wear this much? You have many beauties but this is one of my faves. [emoji6]



Thanks, 2Boys [emoji4]. It is one of my favorites too. 

I wear this only occasionally bcos somehow I always feel I must be careful with it because it is so slim and delicate looking. [emoji16]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BreadnGem said:


> Thanks, 2Boys [emoji4]. It is one of my favorites too.
> 
> I wear this only occasionally bcos somehow I always feel I must be careful with it because it is so slim and delicate looking. [emoji16]



It is dainty but I heard that princess bangles are actually very sturdy because the circumference is often thicker than the thickness of the d shapes. 
I can’t get over how incredibly beautiful your bangle is. It’s a true orange. Thanks again for posting it BnG - yummy eye candy [emoji8]


----------



## BreadnGem

2boys_jademommy said:


> It is dainty but I heard that princess bangles are actually very sturdy because the circumference is often thicker than the thickness of the d shapes.
> I can’t get over how incredibly beautiful your bangle is. It’s a true orange. Thanks again for posting it BnG - yummy eye candy [emoji8]



It’s actually a D-shape masquerading as a princess [emoji23], so a “fake princess”, but thanks for the compliments [emoji4]


----------



## Silver Mom

dingobeast said:


> View attachment 4050332
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My trio of fluffs.


I LOVE THIS.....sooooooo cute!!!!!


----------



## miznina

Hi there jade lovers [emoji813]️ it’s my  first time in the jade forum and I “think”
I have a jade bangle but am unsure [emoji52] 

How can I tell? Any tips or simple tests I can do?  Hope it’s ok to ask [emoji5]


----------



## miznina

Forgot pics


----------



## essiedub

Cookiefiend said:


> Here they are:
> View attachment 4048864




Those are beautiful *cookiefiend*! I’m relatively new on this thread..learning.


----------



## essiedub

mewt said:


> I hope it's ok I share these, they're recent pieces from my FIL's collection. He's been collecting and selling jadeite for a loooong time (longer than I've been alive!), and doesn't have a website for the pics he takes! Which is a shame, because there's some really fun stuff here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean this ring is just... insane!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually helped him design this necklace, hehe. He designs a lot of his own stuff as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is even jadeite but the color... drool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He mostly sells from his brick and mortar shop, or directly to his loyal clientele (mostly Chinese/Hong Kong). I've been thinking of setting up a website for him to reach customers outside Asia, as he already takes nice photos of the pieces he gets. However I'm not so great with websites myself, and will have to do a bit of studying... Haven't had time lately though. If I set up the website for him, I can also keep an eye on his inventory and get dibs on my favorites! ...Just kidding... sorta.
> 
> Got to thinking about jadeite again since I'm browsing bangles, and the discussion here is really helpful.
> 
> How do you guys figure out what bangle size is best fit? I do have a 51mm d-shaped bangle that fits fairly easily, and I feel I could go smaller but not sure by how much. Really don't want to risk bruising my hands! Are there any tips and tricks for figuring this out?




How awesome are these designs!  I like the contemporary and non-traditional take on the jade and gemstone mixes.  Very creative. You should post more images. I enjoy seeing all the jade interpretations! Thanks *mewt*!


----------



## miznina

Cookie fiend I love your bangle!  I have just looked and seen that mine looks like it has an internal flaw that doesn’t come to the surface??


----------



## mewt

essiedub said:


> How awesome are these designs!  I like the contemporary and non-traditional take on the jade and gemstone mixes.  Very creative. You should post more images. I enjoy seeing all the jade interpretations! Thanks *mewt*!


I'll keep an eye out for any interesting designs from his collection! He has a neat-o bangle collection but I only found videos, rather than images, so I didn't post those.



miznina said:


> Cookie fiend I love your bangle!  I have just looked and seen that mine looks like it has an internal flaw that doesn’t come to the surface??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4050653


My bangle has that too! I think it's fine as long as the outside feels smooth, especially when you run a fingernail over top. Would love to hear a second opinion.

Also, love the translucency in your bangle. Like a calm river.







Just bought a 24k gold bangle today and have to say it goes well with jadeite!


----------



## miznina

mewt said:


> I'll keep an eye out for any interesting designs from his collection! He has a neat-o bangle collection but I only found videos, rather than images, so I didn't post those.
> 
> 
> My bangle has that too! I think it's fine as long as the outside feels smooth, especially when you run a fingernail over top. Would love to hear a second opinion.
> 
> Also, love the translucency in your bangle. Like a calm river.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought a 24k gold bangle today and have to say it goes well with jadeite!



Ooh mewt thank you for your reply [emoji813]️I love your bangle it’s beautiful and I too wear mine with a 24kt gold bangle [emoji5]


----------



## mewt

miznina said:


> Ooh mewt thank you for your reply [emoji813]️I love your bangle it’s beautiful and I too wear mine with a 24kt gold bangle [emoji5]


Oh do show!  I'd love to see them together!


----------



## Cookiefiend

essiedub said:


> Those are beautiful *cookiefiend*! I’m relatively new on this thread..learning.



Thank you - but trust me - I’m learning too! [emoji253]


----------



## BreadnGem

mewt said:


> I'll keep an eye out for any interesting designs from his collection! He has a neat-o bangle collection but I only found videos, rather than images, so I didn't post those.
> 
> 
> My bangle has that too! I think it's fine as long as the outside feels smooth, especially when you run a fingernail over top. Would love to hear a second opinion.
> 
> Also, love the translucency in your bangle. Like a calm river.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought a 24k gold bangle today and have to say it goes well with jadeite!



Very beautiful gold bangle. Your bangle looks very shiny and translucent too


----------



## BreadnGem

miznina said:


> Forgot pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4050643
> View attachment 4050645
> View attachment 4050646
> View attachment 4050647
> View attachment 4050648
> View attachment 4050649
> View attachment 4050650



I’m not sure how to test jade on our own, perhaps someone else could chime in, but your bangle looks very translucent. Do you wear it often?


----------



## miznina

BreadnGem said:


> I’m not sure how to test jade on our own, perhaps someone else could chime in, but your bangle looks very translucent. Do you wear it often?



Thanks for your reply BreadnGem.  Well in all honesty I have only just found it again after moving house. I bought it very cheaply in a second hand shop for a couple of dollars.  So I have just started to wear it [emoji18] another pic of the flaw under lamp light...


----------



## xincinsin

teagansmum said:


> I've become addicted to these jadeite beads and have had trouble finding a way to string them without the elastic Knott sticking out. This type of elastic is great as it does hold the Knott tight, but as you can see in the photo, it sticks out.
> E-6000 glue is the best as it stays flexible unlike crazy glue or such. It's pretty cheap on eBay and really holds the Knott for extra strength.


 I've watched my jade seller string these. The elastic cord can be found in different thicknesses and colours. She usually picks a thickness that can go through the hole doubled. Then she uses something stiff like a short doubled strand of fishing line as a makeshift needle to thread the doubled elastic cord through. After the last bead, she removes the fishing line. The strand of beads now has a elastic loop at one end and two tails at the other. She then ties the two tails through the loop and trims the ends. She uses a surgical knot pulled tight, which can slip into the bead hole.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

miznina said:


> Forgot pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4050643
> View attachment 4050645
> View attachment 4050646
> View attachment 4050647
> View attachment 4050648
> View attachment 4050649
> View attachment 4050650



Miznini your bangle is quite translucent. What a lovely surprise to find during your move 
Do you wear it often? I have a bangle with similar colour. Will post later if I’m not too lazy.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

mewt said:


> I'll keep an eye out for any interesting designs from his collection! He has a neat-o bangle collection but I only found videos, rather than images, so I didn't post those.
> 
> 
> My bangle has that too! I think it's fine as long as the outside feels smooth, especially when you run a fingernail over top. Would love to hear a second opinion.
> 
> Also, love the translucency in your bangle. Like a calm river.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought a 24k gold bangle today and have to say it goes well with jadeite!



The gold bangle looks amazing with your jade Mewt. Your bangle is very translucent and I love the dark greens. The colours are very soothing and mesmerizing. [emoji7]


----------



## Cookiefiend

LunaDoo said:


> Which seller on eBay did these come from, Cookiefiend? Also, I bet you could get that smaller one on because it's got a flat interior-- would be good to measure with a caliper to see if it is actually 60mm. I find that the Princess ones (like your Mountain Dew) hurt more going on, and flop around more once on the wrist. The plastic bag thing *never* works for me, but soaking my hand in icy water for a while, and lubing up with hair conditioner (Junkenpo's strategy), lotion, or dish soap with wet hand does the trick. Also, twisting a bit as it goes on helps. I have a bangle that looks almost just like Mountain Dew, but yours is brighter and livelier. Mine also clunks-- it actually turned out to be serpentine!


The Mountain Dew (63mm) came from jewelry_mall88 on eBay, the white and green bangle (60mm) came from orientdragon2012, also on eBay. The gold and jade bracelet came from a seller in Hong Kong - 18 years ago. The 'flowers' in the light green bangle are really pretty. 
Both bangles are flat on the inside though - and right now I just can't get the white and green bangle on. I am going to try the ice water soaking though and I have been - uh - kind of massaging my hand to try to loosen up my hand. 
I know the smaller would fit better - less flopping on my wrist - but currently getting the larger one (Mountain Dew) is still a bit of a struggle! Not as bad as it was at first (omg what a help to learn I should lotion or oil my hand first!) and no brusing - and now I'm not scared I won't be able to get it off!  I did have a moment of panic when I first got it on! 
I appreciate so much everyone's help!


----------



## Cookiefiend

LunaDoo said:


> View attachment 4050258
> View attachment 4050259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cookiefiend, here's the one I mentioned -- more of a 7UP if it were a soda.


oooo - i love the soft colors!


----------



## Cookiefiend

miznina said:


> Cookie fiend I love your bangle!  I have just looked and seen that mine looks like it has an internal flaw that doesn’t come to the surface??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4050653


I think *(because I don't know and I'm certainly no expert)* that because Jade is a stone, some lines and things like that are normal… it's basically a rock right?  I think that if you don't feel it on the outside it's perfectly normal and part of the jade itself. That said - I might be careful not to bang it hard at that spot?


----------



## Cookiefiend

mewt said:


> I'll keep an eye out for any interesting designs from his collection! He has a neat-o bangle collection but I only found videos, rather than images, so I didn't post those.
> 
> 
> My bangle has that too! I think it's fine as long as the outside feels smooth, especially when you run a fingernail over top. Would love to hear a second opinion.
> 
> Also, love the translucency in your bangle. Like a calm river.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought a 24k gold bangle today and have to say it goes well with jadeite!


I love this color! So pretty too with the gold! 



miznina said:


> Thanks for your reply BreadnGem.  Well in all honesty I have only just found it again after moving house. I bought it very cheaply in a second hand shop for a couple of dollars.  So I have just started to wear it [emoji18] another pic of the flaw under lamp light...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4050743
> View attachment 4050744


Its a marvelous color! 



xincinsin said:


> I've watched my jade seller string these. The elastic cord can be found in different thicknesses and colours. She usually picks a thickness that can go through the hole doubled. Then she uses something stiff like a short doubled strand of fishing line as a makeshift needle to thread the doubled elastic cord through. After the last bead, she removes the fishing line. The strand of beads now has a elastic loop at one end and two tails at the other. She then ties the two tails through the loop and trims the ends. She uses a surgical knot pulled tight, which can slip into the bead hole.


Interesting!!


----------



## BreadnGem

miznina said:


> Thanks for your reply BreadnGem.  Well in all honesty I have only just found it again after moving house. I bought it very cheaply in a second hand shop for a couple of dollars.  So I have just started to wear it [emoji18] another pic of the flaw under lamp light...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4050743
> View attachment 4050744



Looks like a stoneline, which is quite common in jade. Must be a pleasant surprise to find it after your move [emoji4]


----------



## Purse Nut

Mewt- your FIL has a wonderful collection! I agree with Essiedub, I like the more modern contemporary designs. Definitely post more pics when you can of his collection. We all love seeing the eye candy [emoji517]!
Your gold & jade bangles are beautiful together. 
Hello and welcome to the new ones here! 
Miznina your bangle is pretty. Does it chime when tapped? That’s one indicator. Also UV light- no glowing. Specific gravity test would positively identify it but it’s my understanding that equipment is pricey. The color looks like lemon/lime and translucent. Very pretty. 
Dingobeast your fur babies are precious!
Cookiefiend- beautiful pieces! Really like the segment bracelet. 
Uli- your new carved bracelet piece is so pretty. Love the soft color & it looks great with your cuff. I personally prefer it with the white beads. But that’s just me. 
Here is some pics I wanted to share of the pendant that was carved from the center piece of my Siberian Nephrite bangle so now I have a matched set. The beads are green quartz. I would love to redo the necklace like the beautiful black jade beaded necklace in Mewt’s FIL’s collection (1st picture). I need to figure out how to do the double sliding knot on that one.


----------



## Purse Nut

BreadnGem said:


> Are you referring to this, 2Boys?
> 
> View attachment 4049520
> View attachment 4049521
> View attachment 4049522



Breadngem this honey yellow is soooo gorgeous!
2Boys I see why you love it so much.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Purse Nut said:


> Mewt- your FIL has a wonderful collection! I agree with Essiedub, I like the more modern contemporary designs. Definitely post more pics when you can of his collection. We all love seeing the eye candy [emoji517]!
> Your gold & jade bangles are beautiful together.
> Hello and welcome to the new ones here!
> Miznina your bangle is pretty. Does it chime when tapped? That’s one indicator. Also UV light- no glowing. Specific gravity test would positively identify it but it’s my understanding that equipment is pricey. The color looks like lemon/lime and translucent. Very pretty.
> Dingobeast your fur babies are precious!
> Cookiefiend- beautiful pieces! Really like the segment bracelet.
> Uli- your new carved bracelet piece is so pretty. Love the soft color & it looks great with your cuff. I personally prefer it with the white beads. But that’s just me.
> Here is some pics I wanted to share of the pendant that was carved from the center piece of my Siberian Nephrite bangle so now I have a matched set. The beads are green quartz. I would love to redo the necklace like the beautiful black jade beaded necklace in Mewt’s FIL’s collection (1st picture). I need to figure out how to do the double sliding knot on that one.



The flower carving is so intricate and beautiful. Such a gorgeous set! I love this deep rich green nephrite. [emoji7]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Miznina this is the bangle I have that is similar in colour to yours. Under certain lighting it appears more white and sometimes it is a pale green. The problem is I don’t think it’s jadeite. It is either treated jade or some other stone altogether. My MIL bought this for me when she went to Thailand and China ( forget which country she bought this from) 
I’ve been wearing my black nephrite lately. It goes with everything


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

More pics of my black nephrite which I wore with my lavender jadeite ring today as well as a couple of picks of my lavender bangle.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

One more pic - my jade ring from my dad when I got married along with earrings my parents bought me for my birthday many years ago
The earrings are lighter in colour in real life.


----------



## Purse Nut

2Boys- Such terry pieces you have. Lavender bangle is gorgeous color. I love the green jade studs too.


----------



## Purse Nut

Stacked on the right today.
The segment bracelet was my mother’s. She received it as a gift from a boyfriend who purchased over seas where he was stationed when she was 19 or 20, back on the 1940’s.


----------



## Purse Nut

Love the white of sterling silver. 
Got to have few on the left too.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Purse Nut said:


> Stacked on the right today.
> The segment bracelet was my mother’s. She received it as a gift from a boyfriend who purchased over seas where he was stationed when she was 19 or 20, back on the 1940’s.



Purse Nut your stacks are tdf! How cool that your bracelet was from the 1940’s with a romantic story attached. It goes well with the romantic blue grey of your bangle.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Purse Nut said:


> Love the white of sterling silver.
> Got to have few on the left too.



Kiwi jade [emoji6]Beautiful Siberian nephrite Purse Nut. You are rockin both wrists today!  [emoji7]
Thank you on your compliment by the way. The stud earrings are one of my first pieces of jade. I picked it out myself for my birthday which for a young girl of 19 or 20 was “ unusual” since jade was considered very traditional back then.


----------



## Cookiefiend

2boys_jademommy said:


> Miznina this is the bangle I have that is similar in colour to yours. Under certain lighting it appears more white and sometimes it is a pale green. The problem is I don’t think it’s jadeite. It is either treated jade or some other stone altogether. My MIL bought this for me when she went to Thailand and China ( forget which country she bought this from)
> I’ve been wearing my black nephrite lately. It goes with everything
> View attachment 4051155
> View attachment 4051156
> View attachment 4051157



They are both lovely - especially the black one! 

Can you explain why you think the white isn’t jadeite? 
I looked at mine - the white with green flowers - and by magnifying with my trusty iPhone cameras I can see what I think is green feathery dye. Daggnabbit! 
(Completely my opinion but based on some studying online through a gem site that showed pictures) 
I’m fascinated by these conversations!


----------



## Cookiefiend

2boys_jademommy said:


> More pics of my black nephrite which I wore with my lavender jadeite ring today as well as a couple of picks of my lavender bangle.
> View attachment 4051158
> View attachment 4051159
> View attachment 4051160
> View attachment 4051161



Wow - the lavender is gorgeous!


----------



## Purse Nut

2boys_jademommy said:


> Kiwi jade [emoji6]Beautiful Siberian nephrite Purse Nut. You are rockin both wrists today!  [emoji7]
> Thank you on your compliment by the way. The stud earrings are one of my first pieces of jade. I picked it out myself for my birthday which for a young girl of 19 or 20 was “ unusual” since jade was considered very traditional back then.



I was 20 or 21 when o got my green nephrite bead and earring set. Wore it a lot too. We got nite by the jade big young!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cookiefiend said:


> They are both lovely - especially the black one!
> 
> Can you explain why you think the white isn’t jadeite?
> I looked at mine - the white with green flowers - and by magnifying with my trusty iPhone cameras I can see what I think is green feathery dye. Daggnabbit!
> (Completely my opinion but based on some studying online through a gem site that showed pictures)
> I’m fascinated by these conversations!



Thank you Cookiefiend. The white bangle has a jelly like appearance. My MIL thinks it is jadeite but something seems off to me. I know I could get it tested but it’s not really important. I don’t wear it anyway. Maybe the notion of jade calling out to you is true. While it was a nice gesture from my MIL this bangle doesn’t have a hold on me the way my other ones do. Also relationships with in laws are complicated. This is the second bangle she has given me and honestly I feel both are treated while the one she got for herself looks to be untreated. Is it me being “jaded” I don’t know. Like I said it’s complicated. Sorry to be negative here Jadies.


----------



## Cookiefiend

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thank you Cookiefiend. The white bangle has a jelly like appearance. My MIL thinks it is jadeite but something seems off to me. I know I could get it tested but it’s not really important. I don’t wear it anyway. Maybe the notion of jade calling out to you is true. While it was a nice gesture from my MIL this bangle doesn’t have a hold on me the way my other ones do. Also relationships with in laws are complicated. This is the second bangle she has given me and honestly I feel both are treated while the one she got for herself looks to be untreated. Is it me being “jaded” I don’t know. Like I said it’s complicated. Sorry to be negative here Jadies.


No worries but I think I understand. 
How marvelous that you feel jade calls to you - I hope I find one that calls to me.


----------



## miznina

2boys_jademommy said:


> Miznini your bangle is quite translucent. What a lovely surprise to find during your move
> Do you wear it often? I have a bangle with similar colour. Will post later if I’m not too lazy.



Hi 2boys I have only just decided to put it on so not worn for too long [emoji4]


----------



## miznina

Cookiefiend said:


> I think *(because I don't know and I'm certainly no expert)* that because Jade is a stone, some lines and things like that are normal… it's basically a rock right?  I think that if you don't feel it on the outside it's perfectly normal and part of the jade itself. That said - I might be careful not to bang it hard at that spot?



Thanks cookiefiend it doesn’t reach the surface and looks like something you’d see in stone i guess [emoji4]


----------



## miznina

Purse Nut said:


> Mewt- your FIL has a wonderful collection! I agree with Essiedub, I like the more modern contemporary designs. Definitely post more pics when you can of his collection. We all love seeing the eye candy [emoji517]!
> Your gold & jade bangles are beautiful together.
> Hello and welcome to the new ones here!
> Miznina your bangle is pretty. Does it chime when tapped? That’s one indicator. Also UV light- no glowing. Specific gravity test would positively identify it but it’s my understanding that equipment is pricey. The color looks like lemon/lime and translucent. Very pretty.
> Dingobeast your fur babies are precious!
> Cookiefiend- beautiful pieces! Really like the segment bracelet.
> Uli- your new carved bracelet piece is so pretty. Love the soft color & it looks great with your cuff. I personally prefer it with the white beads. But that’s just me.
> Here is some pics I wanted to share of the pendant that was carved from the center piece of my Siberian Nephrite bangle so now I have a matched set. The beads are green quartz. I would love to redo the necklace like the beautiful black jade beaded necklace in Mewt’s FIL’s collection (1st picture). I need to figure out how to do the double sliding knot on that one.



Thanks pursenut it does chime! Is translucency desirable? I am learning [emoji18]


----------



## miznina

2boys_jademommy said:


> Miznina this is the bangle I have that is similar in colour to yours. Under certain lighting it appears more white and sometimes it is a pale green. The problem is I don’t think it’s jadeite. It is either treated jade or some other stone altogether. My MIL bought this for me when she went to Thailand and China ( forget which country she bought this from)
> I’ve been wearing my black nephrite lately. It goes with everything on [emoji15]




I LOVE the black it’s beautiful [emoji7] it is similar but mine is a little more green maybe? I love the two together!  
So I have got up this morning determined to put it on my right wrist as I wear two gold love bracelets on my left only my right hand is bigger and I’m scared to push it on[emoji15]

It looks really green this morning


----------



## miznina




----------



## 2boys_jademommy

miznina said:


> View attachment 4051420



It’s glowing Very icy and minty looking. [emoji3]


----------



## IWHLVR

Am I allowed to post an ebay auction here if it's not mine?  gojade has a bangle I adore but it's 61 so I can't wear it . . . would love to see it on one of my jadies!  It's fantastic!  (hint:  it ends in 2.5 hours . . . )


----------



## IWHLVR

xincinsin said:


> I've watched my jade seller string these. The elastic cord can be found in different thicknesses and colours. She usually picks a thickness that can go through the hole doubled. Then she uses something stiff like a short doubled strand of fishing line as a makeshift needle to thread the doubled elastic cord through. After the last bead, she removes the fishing line. The strand of beads now has a elastic loop at one end and two tails at the other. She then ties the two tails through the loop and trims the ends. She uses a surgical knot pulled tight, which can slip into the bead hole.


Thanks for this xincinsin!  I will give it a try!


----------



## IWHLVR

Purse Nut said:


> Mewt- your FIL has a wonderful collection! I agree with Essiedub, I like the more modern contemporary designs. Definitely post more pics when you can of his collection. We all love seeing the eye candy [emoji517]!
> Your gold & jade bangles are beautiful together.
> Hello and welcome to the new ones here!
> Miznina your bangle is pretty. Does it chime when tapped? That’s one indicator. Also UV light- no glowing. Specific gravity test would positively identify it but it’s my understanding that equipment is pricey. The color looks like lemon/lime and translucent. Very pretty.
> Dingobeast your fur babies are precious!
> Cookiefiend- beautiful pieces! Really like the segment bracelet.
> Uli- your new carved bracelet piece is so pretty. Love the soft color & it looks great with your cuff. I personally prefer it with the white beads. But that’s just me.
> Here is some pics I wanted to share of the pendant that was carved from the center piece of my Siberian Nephrite bangle so now I have a matched set. The beads are green quartz. I would love to redo the necklace like the beautiful black jade beaded necklace in Mewt’s FIL’s collection (1st picture). I need to figure out how to do the double sliding knot on that one.


Purse Nut this is fantastic!  Just fantastic!


----------



## IWHLVR

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thank you Cookiefiend. The white bangle has a jelly like appearance. My MIL thinks it is jadeite but something seems off to me. I know I could get it tested but it’s not really important. I don’t wear it anyway. Maybe the notion of jade calling out to you is true. While it was a nice gesture from my MIL this bangle doesn’t have a hold on me the way my other ones do. Also relationships with in laws are complicated. This is the second bangle she has given me and honestly I feel both are treated while the one she got for herself looks to be untreated. Is it me being “jaded” I don’t know. Like I said it’s complicated. Sorry to be negative here Jadies.


Not negative, just honest (-:


----------



## Purse Nut

miznina said:


> Thanks pursenut it does chime! Is translucency desirable? I am learning [emoji18]



The more glassy or watery the jade, the more expensive it is. The finer grained the jade is means more translucence, more see thru, I believe. It’s also strong than opaque jade. 
There is another jade reference thread with tons of pictures and descriptions of different jades. I found browsing thru it very helpful in expanding my knowledge of jade.


----------



## Purse Nut

IWHLVR said:


> Purse Nut this is fantastic!  Just fantastic!



Thank you IWHLVR. it’s the 2nd carved piece I’ve purchased. Both pendants. The other is my avatar.


----------



## mewt

Purse Nut said:


> Here is some pics I wanted to share of the pendant that was carved from the center piece of my Siberian Nephrite bangle so now I have a matched set.


How cool is that?? You bought a piece of jadeite and had someone carve out a bangle + pendant from it? That's really something.


----------



## essiedub

miznina said:


> View attachment 4051420



*Miznina*...Oooh! So pretty! It positively glows!


----------



## LunaDoo

Hey Jadies,
Someone earlier had commented that to do a Specific Gravity, one needed expensive or complicated equipment-- not so. All you need is a scale that measures in grams, a cup, a string and something to write with! I use a digital food scale that I got at Walmart ( I use it for everything from weighing little kittens to measuring SG). Because jadeite and nephrite are very dense, the SG of imitators is nearly always much lower. This makes it easier to rule something out (or in) as jadeite/nephrite.

Here are some easy instructions: http://www.johnbetts-fineminerals.com/jhbnyc/articles/specific_gravity.htm.

I use a piece of string to hold the item, instead of the wire that he uses. With a UV black light, a loupe, something like a metal rod to check the chime (bangles only, while suspended from a string), a little digital scale, a bright focused light (phone flashlight works great) you've got your own jadeite/nephrite home testing kit. If you have an expensive or valuable item, or want definite authentication I suggest sending it to GIA (or your country's version), but these screening tests you can do yourself. Research, and read through the saved threads to "train your eyes" to learn what the differences are between Grade A, treated jade, and other minerals a seller may call jade, but are not.


----------



## LunaDoo

IWHLVR said:


> Am I allowed to post an ebay auction here if it's not mine?  gojade has a bangle I adore but it's 61 so I can't wear it . . . would love to see it on one of my jadies!  It's fantastic!  (hint:  it ends in 2.5 hours . . . )


I see it-- very Springlike! Too big for me, though. Only 2mm for you, right?


----------



## teagansmum

miznina said:


> View attachment 4051420


Hi Miznina. Your bangle is gorgeous and I have a feeling it may be serpentine. I had one very similar which chimed beautifully, and very icy and translucent,but it cracked when I dropped it. As mentioned, a gravity test is very easy to do. Even if it is serpentine, it's lovely and looks a higher quality than some of the ones out there.


----------



## teagansmum

Purse Nut said:


> Mewt- your FIL has a wonderful collection! I agree with Essiedub, I like the more modern contemporary designs. Definitely post more pics when you can of his collection. We all love seeing the eye candy [emoji517]!
> Your gold & jade bangles are beautiful together.
> Hello and welcome to the new ones here!
> Miznina your bangle is pretty. Does it chime when tapped? That’s one indicator. Also UV light- no glowing. Specific gravity test would positively identify it but it’s my understanding that equipment is pricey. The color looks like lemon/lime and translucent. Very pretty.
> Dingobeast your fur babies are precious!
> Cookiefiend- beautiful pieces! Really like the segment bracelet.
> Uli- your new carved bracelet piece is so pretty. Love the soft color & it looks great with your cuff. I personally prefer it with the white beads. But that’s just me.
> Here is some pics I wanted to share of the pendant that was carved from the center piece of my Siberian Nephrite bangle so now I have a matched set. The beads are green quartz. I would love to redo the necklace like the beautiful black jade beaded necklace in Mewt’s FIL’s collection (1st picture). I need to figure out how to do the double sliding knot on that one.



This took my breath away. The detail! Not to mention how wonderful having a pendant and bangle from the same boulder. Amazing.


----------



## miznina

Purse Nut said:


> The more glassy or watery the jade, the more expensive it is. The finer grained the jade is means more translucence, more see thru, I believe. It’s also strong than opaque jade.
> There is another jade reference thread with tons of pictures and descriptions of different jades. I found browsing thru it very helpful in expanding my knowledge of jade.



Thankyou so much pursenut I really appreciate your help I will look for the other thread  too x


----------



## udalrike

Thanks Pursenut, Dingo and Xin!!!


----------



## udalrike

The letters on my beads are the Tibetan Om mani padme hum, I found out.


----------



## udalrike

Pursenut,, is your bangle and wonderful pendant from 9sjw?


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike




----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4051635



Yin and yang of green [emoji7] They look beautiful together Uli.


----------



## BreadnGem

Purse Nut said:


> Mewt- your FIL has a wonderful collection! I agree with Essiedub, I like the more modern contemporary designs. Definitely post more pics when you can of his collection. We all love seeing the eye candy [emoji517]!
> Your gold & jade bangles are beautiful together.
> Hello and welcome to the new ones here!
> Miznina your bangle is pretty. Does it chime when tapped? That’s one indicator. Also UV light- no glowing. Specific gravity test would positively identify it but it’s my understanding that equipment is pricey. The color looks like lemon/lime and translucent. Very pretty.
> Dingobeast your fur babies are precious!
> Cookiefiend- beautiful pieces! Really like the segment bracelet.
> Uli- your new carved bracelet piece is so pretty. Love the soft color & it looks great with your cuff. I personally prefer it with the white beads. But that’s just me.
> Here is some pics I wanted to share of the pendant that was carved from the center piece of my Siberian Nephrite bangle so now I have a matched set. The beads are green quartz. I would love to redo the necklace like the beautiful black jade beaded necklace in Mewt’s FIL’s collection (1st picture). I need to figure out how to do the double sliding knot on that one.



Very lovely nephrite pieces! The green is so mesmerizing and clear. Beautiful!


----------



## BreadnGem

Purse Nut said:


> Breadngem this honey yellow is soooo gorgeous!
> 2Boys I see why you love it so much.



Thank you , Purse Nut!


----------



## BreadnGem

2boys_jademommy said:


> More pics of my black nephrite which I wore with my lavender jadeite ring today as well as a couple of picks of my lavender bangle.
> View attachment 4051158
> View attachment 4051159
> View attachment 4051160
> View attachment 4051161



Very gorgeous, 2Boys! I love the shape of your black nephrite and translucency of the lavender bangle. The lavender ring is so vivid [emoji7]


----------



## BreadnGem

LunaDoo said:


> Hey Jadies,
> Someone earlier had commented that to do a Specific Gravity, one needed expensive or complicated equipment-- not so. All you need is a scale that measures in grams, a cup, a string and something to write with! I use a digital food scale that I got at Walmart ( I use it for everything from weighing little kittens to measuring SG). Because jadeite and nephrite are very dense, the SG of imitators is nearly always much lower. This makes it easier to rule something out (or in) as jadeite/nephrite.
> 
> Here are some easy instructions: http://www.johnbetts-fineminerals.com/jhbnyc/articles/specific_gravity.htm.
> 
> I use a piece of string to hold the item, instead of the wire that he uses. With a UV black light, a loupe, something like a metal rod to check the chime (bangles only, while suspended from a string), a little digital scale, a bright focused light (phone flashlight works great) you've got your own jadeite/nephrite home testing kit. If you have an expensive or valuable item, or want definite authentication I suggest sending it to GIA (or your country's version), but these screening tests you can do yourself. Research, and read through the saved threads to "train your eyes" to learn what the differences are between Grade A, treated jade, and other minerals a seller may call jade, but are not.



Thanks for the article, Luna. I could never figure out how to measure the specific gravity, so this is a good tip.


----------



## berniechocolate

miznina said:


> Forgot pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4050643
> View attachment 4050645
> View attachment 4050646
> View attachment 4050647
> View attachment 4050648
> View attachment 4050649
> View attachment 4050650



The translucence is so fetching !


----------



## berniechocolate

Cookiefiend said:


> Here they are:
> View attachment 4048864



Green bracelet is so cool .  There’s a vintage vibe that will work wonders with a denim jacket & sundress .


----------



## berniechocolate

BreadnGem said:


> Are you referring to this, 2Boys?
> 
> View attachment 4049520
> View attachment 4049521
> View attachment 4049522



So yum yum ! Seen this in person and the orange bits is really like Orange Peel .


----------



## Purse Nut

mewt said:


> How cool is that?? You bought a piece of jadeite and had someone carve out a bangle + pendant from it? That's really something.



The Seller, whom I’ve bought several pieces from, had the bangle and the pendant both listed separately. She messaged me to let me know about them as she was searching for a green nephrite bangle for me & that these are a matched set. She had her source carve them from the same piece of jade. The center piece is used a lot of times to carve rings or beads but my pendant was carved from it. The seller is currently looking for more sources of matching sets like this to offer for sale.


----------



## Purse Nut

teagansmum said:


> This took my breath away. The detail! Not to mention how wonderful having a pendant and bangle from the same boulder. Amazing.



Thank you Tea[emoji847]


----------



## Purse Nut

udalrike said:


> Pursenut,, is your bangle and wonderful pendant from 9sjw?



Thanks Uli, they’re from Matsalice.


----------



## Purse Nut

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4051634



Uli these 2 look awesome paired together![emoji106]
Your green nephrite cuff is drool-worthy. So gorgeous. I sure it’s even better in person, I know mine is. 
I would love to know your source for these beautiful cuffs you get, the chunky lavender and this one.


----------



## Purse Nut

Purse Nut said:


> I was 20 or 21 when o got my green nephrite bead and earring set. Wore it a lot too. We got nite by the jade big young!



Lol! I just noticed auto correct struck again!
It’s supposed to say “We got BITTEN by the jade bug young!”


----------



## Purse Nut

fanofjadeite said:


> Just bought this bangle. Hope it arrives soon.
> View attachment 4046035



Fanofjadeite has your beautiful bangle arrived yet?
Can’t wait to see mod shots.


----------



## PJcherri

I am back from the local gem show with pretties to share! I’m a little bumed out I found little nephrite jewelry (most were carvings that I wouldn’t know where to put them) and well, a bangle i passed up for another that I should if just bought because I didn’t have a ruler on me and urgh, brain not thinking right how warm and puffed up my hands were later in the day (bah allergy season) and it didn’t fit at the time but it totally would if I popped it in first thing in the morning... well, we live and learn. ANYWHO. Less rambling, more photos!



Here’s the new bangle (bottom; It will probably be a right hand one since it’s a bit bigger) with my “screen colour is different” bangle (top). It’s a similar blueish-green tone but much lighter and I’m not feeling the other one no matter how I tried since I got her so I’m considering gifting it off.



And this was my mistake lol... this is indicative to a treated piece, yes? I'll probebly home test it when I have some free time next. It was cheap and I snagged it in my way out being a bit too excited that it would match well with my MIL bangle (second pic):




... i might just convert it to a hanging charm rather than being a piece of worn jewelry.

And last but not least, sporting a stack the first time! Not sure if I can get used to wearing more than one bracelet at a time, but we’ll see!


----------



## Purse Nut

BreadnGem said:


> Very lovely nephrite pieces! The green is so mesmerizing and clear. Beautiful!



BreadnGem thank you for the nice compliment[emoji847]


----------



## Purse Nut

PJcherri said:


> I am back from the local gem show with pretties to share! I’m a little bumed out I found little nephrite jewelry (most were carvings that I wouldn’t know where to put them) and well, a bangle i passed up for another that I should if just bought because I didn’t have a ruler on me and urgh, brain not thinking right how warm and puffed up my hands were later in the day (bah allergy season) and it didn’t fit at the time but it totally would if I popped it in first thing in the morning... well, we live and learn. ANYWHO. Less rambling, more photos!
> 
> View attachment 4051932
> 
> Here’s the new bangle (left; It will probably be a right hand one since it’s a bit bigger) with my “screen colour is different” bangle (right). It’s a similar blueish-green tone but much lighter and I’m not feeling the other one no matter how I tried since I got her so I’m considering gifting it off.
> View attachment 4051934
> 
> 
> And this was my mistake lol... this is indicative to a treated piece, yes? It was cheap and I snagged it in my way out being a bit too excited that it would match well with my MIL bangle (second pic):
> View attachment 4051933
> 
> View attachment 4051938
> 
> ... i might just convert it to a hanging charm rather than being a piece of jewellery.
> 
> And last but not least, sporting a stack the first time! Not sure if I can get used to wearing more than one bracelet at a time, but we’ll see!
> View attachment 4051931



PJcherri what an awesome jade haul!!
Congrats on all your new pieces. The donut is not necessarily dyed. The pic is showing the fibrous grain of the jade and I don’t see any skinny veins bleeding into the stone. It’s sure beautiful and looks perfect with your bangle.
The matching carved pendants are beautiful, such delicate carving. The color looks like a match to your bangle and bead stacked pieces too. 
I’m green with envy! Enjoy your new beauties!


----------



## PJcherri

Purse Nut said:


> PJcherri what an awesome jade haul!!
> Congrats on all your new pieces. The donut is not necessarily dyed. The pic is showing the fibrous grain of the jade and I don’t see any skinny veins bleeding into the stone. It’s sure beautiful and looks perfect with your bangle.
> The matching carved pendants are beautiful, such delicate carving. The color looks like a match to your bangle and bead stacked pieces too.
> I’m green with envy! Enjoy your new beauties!


Ohhh that's good to know! I was afraid that the very webby structure is due to die injecting to hollowed areas from treatment. There is hope! Thanks for the info!

I really liked the matched pendants and had been eyeing them online for a while! I'll be gifting the dragon to my FH on our wedding rather than a watch (since he doesn't wear one and in Chinese beliefs, giving a timepiece to someone means their time is running out and is considered a jinx).


----------



## PJcherri

Oh boy here to catch up on a few comments I wanted to make!
@teagansmum : wow Tigress is such a befitting name! I've never seen such a unique piece stripped like that - beauty!
@berniechocolate : your icy pieces are always so jaw doping in awe!
@mewt : thank you for sharing the photos of your
@PurseNut911 : wow-wee the carve work of your pendant is lovely! It looks like your current necklace is just both cords being threaded through in the end rather than a knot of some sort? or do you mean you wanted to change the fastening part all together?
@IWHLVR : I would agree with xincinsin; double up on the elastic. I'm paranoid so when I bead things, I double up in case one snaps and you don't have it falling apart. If you don't want to get fishing line, I also have used really strong dental floss to do my threading then drag the elastic through.


----------



## Purse Nut

PJcherri said:


> Oh boy here to catch up on a few comments I wanted to make!
> @teagansmum : wow Tigress is such a befitting name! I've never seen such a unique piece stripped like that - beauty!
> @berniechocolate : your icy pieces are always so jaw doping in awe!
> @mewt : thank you for sharing the photos of your
> @PurseNut911 : wow-wee the carve work of your pendant is lovely! It looks like your current necklace is just both cords being threaded through in the end rather than a knot of some sort? or do you mean you wanted to change the fastening part all together?
> @IWHLVR : I would agree with xincinsin; double up on the elastic. I'm paranoid so when I bead things, I double up in case one snaps and you don't have it falling apart. If you don't want to get fishing line, I also have used really strong dental floss to do my threading then drag the elastic through.



Thanks PJcherri for your compliment. Yes it is threaded thru one bead for adjustment. I have to slid the bead up to put the necklace over my head. 
I would prefer the beads to be knotted with the double slid knot in the pics of Mewt’s FIL’s black jade beaded pendant necklace. It looks like a hangman’s knot on either side of a bead. Hope I can find a video on YouTube for it. I have to find green silk thread first. Knotting it like pearls would lengthen it too. Right now it kinda falls in an awkward length. Maybe shorter would be better. I’ll have to work that out when/if I do it.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

PJcherri said:


> I am back from the local gem show with pretties to share! I’m a little bumed out I found little nephrite jewelry (most were carvings that I wouldn’t know where to put them) and well, a bangle i passed up for another that I should if just bought because I didn’t have a ruler on me and urgh, brain not thinking right how warm and puffed up my hands were later in the day (bah allergy season) and it didn’t fit at the time but it totally would if I popped it in first thing in the morning... well, we live and learn. ANYWHO. Less rambling, more photos!
> 
> View attachment 4051932
> 
> Here’s the new bangle (bottom; It will probably be a right hand one since it’s a bit bigger) with my “screen colour is different” bangle (top). It’s a similar blueish-green tone but much lighter and I’m not feeling the other one no matter how I tried since I got her so I’m considering gifting it off.
> View attachment 4051934
> 
> 
> And this was my mistake lol... this is indicative to a treated piece, yes? I'll probebly home test it when I have some free time next. It was cheap and I snagged it in my way out being a bit too excited that it would match well with my MIL bangle (second pic):
> View attachment 4051933
> 
> View attachment 4051938
> 
> ... i might just convert it to a hanging charm rather than being a piece of worn jewelry.
> 
> And last but not least, sporting a stack the first time! Not sure if I can get used to wearing more than one bracelet at a time, but we’ll see!
> View attachment 4051931



PjC - Beautiful pieces! Your new bangle is very soft and pretty looking. Maybe the other green bangle will grow on you with time. I agree with Purse Nut that your pendant may not necessarily be treated. It’s hard to tell but nothing obvious jumps out at me.
Lovely stack Hopefully you can get used to stacking. I never could. Love the look but get used to the sound [emoji6]


----------



## fanofjadeite

Purse Nut said:


> Fanofjadeite has your beautiful bangle arrived yet?
> Can’t wait to see mod shots.


Hi, pursenut  No, my bangle isn't here yet. I will definitely post mod shots when I get it.


----------



## BreadnGem

PJcherri said:


> I am back from the local gem show with pretties to share! I’m a little bumed out I found little nephrite jewelry (most were carvings that I wouldn’t know where to put them) and well, a bangle i passed up for another that I should if just bought because I didn’t have a ruler on me and urgh, brain not thinking right how warm and puffed up my hands were later in the day (bah allergy season) and it didn’t fit at the time but it totally would if I popped it in first thing in the morning... well, we live and learn. ANYWHO. Less rambling, more photos!
> 
> View attachment 4051932
> 
> Here’s the new bangle (bottom; It will probably be a right hand one since it’s a bit bigger) with my “screen colour is different” bangle (top). It’s a similar blueish-green tone but much lighter and I’m not feeling the other one no matter how I tried since I got her so I’m considering gifting it off.
> View attachment 4051934
> 
> 
> And this was my mistake lol... this is indicative to a treated piece, yes? I'll probebly home test it when I have some free time next. It was cheap and I snagged it in my way out being a bit too excited that it would match well with my MIL bangle (second pic):
> View attachment 4051933
> 
> View attachment 4051938
> 
> ... i might just convert it to a hanging charm rather than being a piece of worn jewelry.
> 
> And last but not least, sporting a stack the first time! Not sure if I can get used to wearing more than one bracelet at a time, but we’ll see!
> View attachment 4051931



The matching pendants are very interesting. And the colors of the donut are very pretty


----------



## IWHLVR

LunaDoo said:


> I see it-- very Springlike! Too big for me, though. Only 2mm for you, right?


I know!  It killed me . . . but I really need that 63 )-:


----------



## IWHLVR

PJcherri said:


> I am back from the local gem show with pretties to share! I’m a little bumed out I found little nephrite jewelry (most were carvings that I wouldn’t know where to put them) and well, a bangle i passed up for another that I should if just bought because I didn’t have a ruler on me and urgh, brain not thinking right how warm and puffed up my hands were later in the day (bah allergy season) and it didn’t fit at the time but it totally would if I popped it in first thing in the morning... well, we live and learn. ANYWHO. Less rambling, more photos!
> 
> View attachment 4051932
> 
> Here’s the new bangle (bottom; It will probably be a right hand one since it’s a bit bigger) with my “screen colour is different” bangle (top). It’s a similar blueish-green tone but much lighter and I’m not feeling the other one no matter how I tried since I got her so I’m considering gifting it off.
> View attachment 4051934
> 
> 
> And this was my mistake lol... this is indicative to a treated piece, yes? I'll probebly home test it when I have some free time next. It was cheap and I snagged it in my way out being a bit too excited that it would match well with my MIL bangle (second pic):
> View attachment 4051933
> 
> View attachment 4051938
> 
> ... i might just convert it to a hanging charm rather than being a piece of worn jewelry.
> 
> And last but not least, sporting a stack the first time! Not sure if I can get used to wearing more than one bracelet at a time, but we’ll see!
> View attachment 4051931


I think it's a great haul!  Beautiful!  Wish we had a gem show here )-:  
Once you get used to a stack I think you'll love it . . . I love hearing the chimes as I move.  I usually wear the beads close to my wrist so I can push the bangle up on my arm to stop them from hitting each other if I'm doing something I'm worried might hurt them or if it's bugging people (-:  
I would check the disc . . . I am really bad at spotting dye unless it's obvious.  I use a long and short wave black light to check and my more expensive pieces I send off to be tested . . . congrats just the same, it is lovely and a nice match!


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Been busy getting a Hawk Head Parrot...she arrived yesterday so we are getting acquainted. Penny is a doll & loves to laugh. Can't wait til she is more comfy in her new home...


Hope jade can stand up to that beak!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

camelotshadowjade said:


> Been busy getting a Hawk Head Parrot...she arrived yesterday so we are getting acquainted. Penny is a doll & loves to laugh. Can't wait til she is more comfy in her new home...
> View attachment 4052999
> 
> Hope jade can stand up to that beak!



Penny is beautiful and has the colour of imperial jade lol [emoji6]


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Hello! I've been busy with my 4 boys and their sports and whatnot. Plus, my youngest son was on a ski field trip at the end of last yr and was given "Gatorade" by a child and it was really toilet cleaner. so that's kept me busy.
BUT I wanted to share a couple new bangles I got.... I've got a few but these are the ones easiest to find in my pictures  
I hope you are all doing well. Much jade love!!!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

camelotshadowjade said:


> Been busy getting a Hawk Head Parrot...she arrived yesterday so we are getting acquainted. Penny is a doll & loves to laugh. Can't wait til she is more comfy in her new home...
> View attachment 4052999
> 
> Hope jade can stand up to that beak!


I love birds!!! especially these birds! we had an African gray when I was little and tons of parakeets up until my 11yr old was around 3 yrs old... when he was diagnosed w/ asthma. I miss birds in the house...  I love their chirping. plus I am always looking for longer feathers from these types of birds for my kids dance outfits (were native.)


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Hello! I've been busy with my 4 boys and their sports and whatnot. Plus, my youngest son was on a ski field trip at the end of last yr and was given "Gatorade" by a child and it was really toilet cleaner. so that's kept me busy.
> BUT I wanted to share a couple new bangles I got.... I've got a few but these are the ones easiest to find in my pictures
> I hope you are all doing well. Much jade love!!!!



Ms Blue I love the black bangles!! The first one has an interesting shape - a d-shape with straight edges and I love the faceted bangle. So sparkly! 
Wow I’m sorry to hear what happened to your little guy. I hope he’s ok now. 
You have 4 boys - I’m super busy with just 2 [emoji6]


----------



## miznina

teagansmum said:


> Hi Miznina. Your bangle is gorgeous and I have a feeling it may be serpentine. I had one very similar which chimed beautifully, and very icy and translucent,but it cracked when I dropped it. As mentioned, a gravity test is very easy to do. Even if it is serpentine, it's lovely and looks a higher quality than some of the ones out there.



Hi teagansmum thanks for your response I really am new to this but you all seem so helpful and lovely [emoji4] 

I had a valuer look at it this morning who told me it is jadeite but I am going to see a jade specialist at lunchtime today so will know more then will keep you posted [emoji4]


----------



## mewt

@ms_loKAbLue13 ugh kids can be real little ****s. I hope your son is doing well!
I like the font showing the time on your phone, very fun. Your faceted bangle is cool as well!

@camelotshadowjade wooow what a magnificent bird!


----------



## miznina

It is Fascinating to me how interchangeable the colour is. Today it looks positively white and on other days quite green!
	

		
			
		

		
	




I just wish I could fit it on my right hand  as I wear my love bracelets on my left [emoji20]hoping to lose some weight!!


----------



## LunaDoo

camelotshadowjade said:


> Been busy getting a Hawk Head Parrot...she arrived yesterday so we are getting acquainted. Penny is a doll & loves to laugh. Can't wait til she is more comfy in her new home...
> View attachment 4052999
> 
> Hope jade can stand up to that beak!


Wow! That is not a commonly seen pet bird. Do you have other parrots?


----------



## teagansmum

miznina said:


> It is Fascinating to me how interchangeable the colour is. Today it looks positively white and on other days quite green!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4053366
> View attachment 4053368
> 
> I just wish I could fit it on my right hand  as I wear my love bracelets on my left [emoji20]hoping to lose some weight!!




It's so beautiful! I'm far from a pro at telling by photos but it very well could be jadeite and I hope so. Please let us know when you find out. You could always do an easy gravity test to give an idea. I'm sure she's beautiful on either wrist you put her on.


----------



## teagansmum

PJcherri said:


> I am back from the local gem show with pretties to share! I’m a little bumed out I found little nephrite jewelry (most were carvings that I wouldn’t know where to put them) and well, a bangle i passed up for another that I should if just bought because I didn’t have a ruler on me and urgh, brain not thinking right how warm and puffed up my hands were later in the day (bah allergy season) and it didn’t fit at the time but it totally would if I popped it in first thing in the morning... well, we live and learn. ANYWHO. Less rambling, more photos!
> 
> View attachment 4051932
> 
> Here’s the new bangle (bottom; It will probably be a right hand one since it’s a bit bigger) with my “screen colour is different” bangle (top). It’s a similar blueish-green tone but much lighter and I’m not feeling the other one no matter how I tried since I got her so I’m considering gifting it off.
> View attachment 4051934
> 
> 
> And this was my mistake lol... this is indicative to a treated piece, yes? I'll probebly home test it when I have some free time next. It was cheap and I snagged it in my way out being a bit too excited that it would match well with my MIL bangle (second pic):
> View attachment 4051933
> 
> View attachment 4051938
> 
> ... i might just convert it to a hanging charm rather than being a piece of worn jewelry.
> 
> And last but not least, sporting a stack the first time! Not sure if I can get used to wearing more than one bracelet at a time, but we’ll see!
> View attachment 4051931



Such gorgeous finds!!! I'd think the disk was grade A myself and goes lovely with your matching bangle. I love all your prices.


----------



## camelotshadowjade

LunaDoo said:


> Wow! That is not a commonly seen pet bird. Do you have other parrots?


I have Rio on my avi a Crimson Bellied Conure for about 4 years.
They are very rare but someone sort of local had to rehome her & I was lucky she chose me...


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

2boys_jademommy said:


> Ms Blue I love the black bangles!! The first one has an interesting shape - a d-shape with straight edges and I love the faceted bangle. So sparkly!
> Wow I’m sorry to hear what happened to your little guy. I hope he’s ok now.
> You have 4 boys - I’m super busy with just 2 [emoji6]



Hello 2boys!!! how have you been???
I've been busy with my son's health dilemma.... seems ongoing for sure despite the immediate care he got after all that happened.
Those 2 black bangles are both nephrites. The first one with the semanario bangles (7 day bangles) is a princess round...   it has some tiny specks of something gold (??) and I wonder to myself-- could it be "real" gold??!!   it also has a slight green spotting peppered with the tiny gold specks.
The black faceted is one I wanted for years!! I kept thinking about it all the time...until my husband finally got it about a month ago. NOW I am a believer to "drawing" something with your mind AND that if you and the jade piece are meant to be-- it will happen! I loved it so much but never thought i would get it and there it was one day! I admired it for 5 yrs from afar.... I am a TRUE jade stalker!!!
things have just began to calm down with Tyson ... now I am able to pass more time on JF


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

mewt said:


> @ms_loKAbLue13 ugh kids can be real little ****s. I hope your son is doing well!
> I like the font showing the time on your phone, very fun. Your faceted bangle is cool as well!
> 
> @camelotshadowjade wooow what a magnificent bird!


@mewt  -- kids can definitely be lil punks! i was just shocked that it happened. I'm hoping for calmer days.... it's been a crazy ride!
I think its probably because i jist screenshotted the pictures lol!! they were posting.... thanks for the s/o on the black faceted!!! still thinking on a name for her. the princess round's name is "Butter" because shes my "worry stone" and the softest out of all my nephrite bangles


----------



## miznina

teagansmum said:


> It's so beautiful! I'm far from a pro at telling by photos but it very well could be jadeite and I hope so. Please let us know when you find out. You could always do an easy gravity test to give an idea. I'm sure she's beautiful on either wrist you put her on.



Well teagansmum you were right it’s is indeed serpentine! I am disappointed as you can imagine [emoji20][emoji27] 

I would love to ask you lovely jadieladies for help in finding a real jade bangle as now I am OBSESSED and would love a real one 

At least I can now have a 63mm that fits on my right hand - silver lining...


----------



## teagansmum

miznina said:


> Well teagansmum you were right it’s is indeed serpentine! I am disappointed as you can imagine [emoji20][emoji27]
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to ask you lovely jadieladies for help in finding a real jade bangle as now I am OBSESSED and would love a real one
> 
> At least I can now have a 63mm that fits on my right hand - silver lining...



I'm sorry it's not jadeite, but you have loved it, so continue doing so. Its so pretty with its color changing.  How did you find out? You wont have any troubles finding a jadeite bangle with help here. We know many reputable sellers where you can find certified and non certified true jadeite. Do you have a price range? Is 63mm the best for size for you? No smaller or larger?


----------



## miznina

teagansmum said:


> I'm sorry it's not jadeite, but you have loved it, so continue doing so. Its so pretty with its color changing.  How did you find out? You wont have any troubles finding a jadeite bangle with help here. We know many reputable sellers where you can find certified and non certified true jadeite. Do you have a price range? Is 63mm the best for size for you? No smaller or larger?



Well in all honesty I have never looked at buying one so have no idea of pricing!  As I said the serpentine was purchased in a thrift shop [emoji5]Also I am in Australia but am happy to purchase on US ebay etc or Etsy [emoji4]

In terms of 63mm I presume that is the measurement of the opening?  The other was 62mm and too small for my right hand so I would like bigger so I can squeeze it on maybe it should be bigger than 63mm?

So many questions, [emoji52]


----------



## IWHLVR

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Hello! I've been busy with my 4 boys and their sports and whatnot. Plus, my youngest son was on a ski field trip at the end of last yr and was given "Gatorade" by a child and it was really toilet cleaner. so that's kept me busy.
> BUT I wanted to share a couple new bangles I got.... I've got a few but these are the ones easiest to find in my pictures
> I hope you are all doing well. Much jade love!!!!


LOVE that faceted one!


----------



## IWHLVR

camelotshadowjade said:


> Been busy getting a Hawk Head Parrot...she arrived yesterday so we are getting acquainted. Penny is a doll & loves to laugh. Can't wait til she is more comfy in her new home...
> View attachment 4052999
> 
> Hope jade can stand up to that beak!


She is SUCH a pretty Penny!  I love parrots and have wanted one since I was a teen but every time I get close to adding one I get the guilts since with my busy lifestyle I don't think I can give it the attention they need )-:  So we stick with one spoiled cockatiel!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

IWHLVR said:


> LOVE that faceted one!


thanks!!! I've been watching it for years!! I kept checking on it occasionally to see if it had been sold  (like a nut!)


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

teagansmum said:


> I'm sorry it's not jadeite, but you have loved it, so continue doing so. Its so pretty with its color changing.  How did you find out? You wont have any troubles finding a jadeite bangle with help here. We know many reputable sellers where you can find certified and non certified true jadeite. Do you have a price range? Is 63mm the best for size for you? No smaller or larger?



Teagansmum is right!! we all know of reputable sellers lol!! I know I am always looking for inexpensive jade bangles to wear daily for health reasons(I'm cheap & broke unless I really love a bangle, then I 'll  come out of pocket lol)-- and many of these ladies know good places to get higher end bangles.
you'll get a


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

I wanted to ask everyone-- has anyone ever seen little gold specks on their nephrite pieces?
I've been wondering about my nephrite bangle "Butter." there's little specks in a spot.... I was wondering what they are or if anyone has every seen them??


----------



## teagansmum

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> I wanted to ask everyone-- has anyone ever seen little gold specks on their nephrite pieces?
> I've been wondering about my nephrite bangle "Butter." there's little specks in a spot.... I was wondering what they are or if anyone has every seen them??
> View attachment 4054014



Yes, my hetian bangle has those gold specks and jade4me's hetian bangles have those too. Can't remember what they are called but they are some hetian, and are gorgeous!


----------



## teagansmum

miznina said:


> Well in all honesty I have never looked at buying one so have no idea of pricing!  As I said the serpentine was purchased in a thrift shop [emoji5]Also I am in Australia but am happy to purchase on US ebay etc or Etsy [emoji4]
> 
> In terms of 63mm I presume that is the measurement of the opening?  The other was 62mm and too small for my right hand so I would like bigger so I can squeeze it on maybe it should be bigger than 63mm?
> 
> So many questions, [emoji52]



Gojade has some 63mm jadeite bangles on EBay. Sometimes he starts his bangles quite low for you to bid, or he has buy it now on other bangles too.  His all come with certificates.


----------



## LunaDoo

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> I wanted to ask everyone-- has anyone ever seen little gold specks on their nephrite pieces?
> I've been wondering about my nephrite bangle "Butter." there's little specks in a spot.... I was wondering what they are or if anyone has every seen them??
> View attachment 4054014


The gold specks are pyrite, I think.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

teagansmum said:


> Yes, my hetian bangle has those gold specks and jade4me's hetian bangles have those too. Can't remember what they are called but they are some hetian, and are gorgeous!



I have a few thicker Hetian nephrite bangles but this one was the only bangle that had this little gold spots. 
After I saw @teagansmum & @LunaDoo s replies, 
I started to do a bit of research and your right @LunaDoo .... most times it is pyrite and occasionally it is actually gold or silver....
and even if it was--- they're so tiny, I don't think it even makes any difference lol!!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

teagansmum said:


> Gojade has some 63mm jadeite bangles on EBay. Sometimes he starts his bangles quite low for you to bid, or he has buy it now on other bangles too.  His all come with certificates.


@teagansmum you are right!! gojade is great for his auctions and you can always ask him if he 'l go lower on a piece (I always do lol!!!)
I've got so many really good pieces from him. All my 4 boys have excellent jade pendants from gojade that have killer color & translucency!!!! I always love me some gojade and YES I saw 1 really nice bangle that' on auction right now for a 63mm... a little bit but it' really nice looking!
give him a try @miznina !!!! 
some of my nicest bangles are from him!!!


----------



## teagansmum

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> I have a few thicker Hetian nephrite bangles but this one was the only bangle that had this little gold spots.
> After I saw @teagansmum & @LunaDoo s replies,
> I started to do a bit of research and your right @LunaDoo .... most times it is pyrite and occasionally it is actually gold or silver....
> and even if it was--- they're so tiny, I don't think it even makes any difference lol!!!



I just saw that pyrite is also known as fools gold. Wouldn't it be awesome if it was real gold in jade!


----------



## BreadnGem

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> I wanted to ask everyone-- has anyone ever seen little gold specks on their nephrite pieces?
> I've been wondering about my nephrite bangle "Butter." there's little specks in a spot.... I was wondering what they are or if anyone has every seen them??
> View attachment 4054014



This bangle with the gold flecks is truly beautiful and so is the faceted one [emoji4]. From Which seller did you get these from?


----------



## miznina

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> Teagansmum is right!! we all know of reputable sellers lol!! I know I am always looking for inexpensive jade bangles to wear daily for health reasons(I'm cheap & broke unless I really love a bangle, then I 'll  come out of pocket lol)-- and many of these ladies know good places to get higher end bangles.
> you'll get a



Thank you so much ms-loKA I’m afraid my jewel budget is tight too at the moment so I hear you [emoji4] I lpoked  through gojades inventory and it was wonderful but of course I loved all the expensive ones [emoji20]

I would be grateful for any other names I could try on eBay or elsewhere x


----------



## miznina

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> @teagansmum you are right!! gojade is great for his auctions and you can always ask him if he 'l go lower on a piece (I always do lol!!!)
> I've got so many really good pieces from him. All my 4 boys have excellent jade pendants from gojade that have killer color & translucency!!!! I always love me some gojade and YES I saw 1 really nice bangle that' on auction right now for a 63mm... a little bit but it' really nice looking!
> give him a try @miznina !!!!
> some of my nicest bangles are from him!!!



You are so lovely to look out for me thank you!!!  
4 boys [emoji15] you must be run off your feet I have just two girls and I feel busy [emoji813]️


----------



## miznina

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> I wanted to ask everyone-- has anyone ever seen little gold specks on their nephrite pieces?
> I've been wondering about my nephrite bangle "Butter." there's little specks in a spot.... I was wondering what they are or if anyone has every seen them??
> View attachment 4054014



So beautiful....


----------



## fanofjadeite

My bangle finally arrived!


----------



## dingobeast

fanofjadeite said:


> My bangle finally arrived!
> View attachment 4055880
> View attachment 4055881
> View attachment 4055882
> View attachment 4055884



Ohhhh! I love all the red spots!


----------



## IWHLVR

miznina said:


> Thank you so much ms-loKA I’m afraid my jewel budget is tight too at the moment so I hear you [emoji4] I lpoked  through gojades inventory and it was wonderful but of course I loved all the expensive ones [emoji20]
> 
> I would be grateful for any other names I could try on eBay or elsewhere x


I buy from gojade a lot but have also bought from only-jade.  He has great pieces and great prices and is very honest about what he's selling.  Always ask him to come down (-:


----------



## berniechocolate

fanofjadeite said:


> My bangle finally arrived!
> View attachment 4055880
> View attachment 4055881
> View attachment 4055882
> View attachment 4055884



The orange splotches look like a pop of orange jello so cute !


----------



## berniechocolate

Ladies may I ask if u ladies adorn both wrist with bangles . As in wear jade bangles on both left and right hand ? 

I feel that Caucasian ladies in general cN get away with chunky jewelery look but Asians are more petite hence too much jade might overwhelm us . 

Usually I would do no more than 2 /3 jade items at a time .  

I like the idea of one jade bangle on each hand with some light trinkets


----------



## crosso

Hello lovely jadie ladies! I finally found a pierced Hetian nephrite bangle that I adore! Have been looking at them for years, but always passed as either I didn't like the carving that well or the color was not the pure ivory 'mutton fat' color I prefer. This one is just perfect for me - I love the even creaminess of it and the feminine, curvy lotus carving! Her name, obviously, is Lakshmi, for the Hindu goddess of wealth, fortune and prosperity whose symbol is the lotus - since I could certainly always use more good fortune


----------



## teagansmum

fanofjadeite said:


> My bangle finally arrived!
> View attachment 4055880
> View attachment 4055881
> View attachment 4055882
> View attachment 4055884



I love all the mixed colors! You found a unique beauty!


----------



## teagansmum

crosso said:


> Hello lovely jadie ladies! I finally found a pierced Hetian nephrite bangle that I adore! Have been looking at them for years, but always passed as either I didn't like the carving that well or the color was not the pure ivory 'mutton fat' color I prefer. This one is just perfect for me - I love the even creaminess of it and the feminine, curvy lotus carving! Her name, obviously, is Lakshmi, for the Hindu goddess of wealth, fortune and prosperity whose symbol is the lotus - since I could certainly always use more good fortune



Crosso, she's amazing!! I love her width and color so much. The designs are clean and clear. She was well worth waiting for!


----------



## teagansmum

Bernie, I'm Caucasian and during the winter I will wear one on each wrist. Now that summers here and no need for sweaters, I'll double up on each wrist. This is my left wrist. I always wear wood bead spacers in between jade or thin plastic spacers.


----------



## crosso

fanofjadeite said:


> My bangle finally arrived!
> View attachment 4055880
> View attachment 4055881
> View attachment 4055882
> View attachment 4055884


Love this, Fan! It is a happy celebration of color!


----------



## crosso

teagansmum said:


> Crosso, she's amazing!! I love her width and color so much. The designs are clean and clear. She was well worth waiting for!


Thanks, Tea! She was indeed, I'm quite happy. I pop in now and then to try and catch up and saw your amazing pendant collection again a while back - stunning carvings!


----------



## dingobeast

crosso said:


> Hello lovely jadie ladies! I finally found a pierced Hetian nephrite bangle that I adore! Have been looking at them for years, but always passed as either I didn't like the carving that well or the color was not the pure ivory 'mutton fat' color I prefer. This one is just perfect for me - I love the even creaminess of it and the feminine, curvy lotus carving! Her name, obviously, is Lakshmi, for the Hindu goddess of wealth, fortune and prosperity whose symbol is the lotus - since I could certainly always use more good fortune



That is a lovely carved bangle, Crosso-Such a perfect white mutton fat.


----------



## IWHLVR

crosso said:


> Hello lovely jadie ladies! I finally found a pierced Hetian nephrite bangle that I adore! Have been looking at them for years, but always passed as either I didn't like the carving that well or the color was not the pure ivory 'mutton fat' color I prefer. This one is just perfect for me - I love the even creaminess of it and the feminine, curvy lotus carving! Her name, obviously, is Lakshmi, for the Hindu goddess of wealth, fortune and prosperity whose symbol is the lotus - since I could certainly always use more good fortune


Breathtaking!  She's fantastic!


----------



## IWHLVR

Uggggh -- think I got burned again.  Bought a pair of "nephrite jade" earrings with an appraisal but they came today and the "stones" feel like plastic )-:  I hold them up to the light and can't see through them at all.  WAHHHHHH!


----------



## miznina

IWHLVR said:


> I buy from gojade a lot but have also bought from only-jade.  He has great pieces and great prices and is very honest about what he's selling.  Always ask him to come down (-:



Thanks IWHLVR [emoji4]heads over to eBay now....


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> My bangle finally arrived!
> View attachment 4055880
> View attachment 4055881
> View attachment 4055882
> View attachment 4055884



Hooray it arrived and it’s beautiful!! I love the red and yellow spots as well as the green spot against the pretty mint green. Looks fabulous on you [emoji7] great stack !


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> Ladies may I ask if u ladies adorn both wrist with bangles . As in wear jade bangles on both left and right hand ?
> 
> I feel that Caucasian ladies in general cN get away with chunky jewelery look but Asians are more petite hence too much jade might overwhelm us .
> 
> Usually I would do no more than 2 /3 jade items at a time .
> 
> I like the idea of one jade bangle on each hand with some light trinkets



Hi Bernie I wear a bangle on each wrist. I don’t like to stack jade so I wear one on each wrist. Sometimes I wear a jade ring as well or jade earrings so for me it is usually 2-3 item of jade. I’m very short [emoji6]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> Hello lovely jadie ladies! I finally found a pierced Hetian nephrite bangle that I adore! Have been looking at them for years, but always passed as either I didn't like the carving that well or the color was not the pure ivory 'mutton fat' color I prefer. This one is just perfect for me - I love the even creaminess of it and the feminine, curvy lotus carving! Her name, obviously, is Lakshmi, for the Hindu goddess of wealth, fortune and prosperity whose symbol is the lotus - since I could certainly always use more good fortune



Wow I can see why you held out for this one Crosso! The colour is so creamy and ethereal. 
It’s beautifully carved and looks absolutely stunning on you. Love the perfect name you chose. May Lakshmi bring you wealth, fortune and prosperity. [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> Bernie, I'm Caucasian and during the winter I will wear one on each wrist. Now that summers here and no need for sweaters, I'll double up on each wrist. This is my left wrist. I always wear wood bead spacers in between jade or thin plastic spacers.



I love the blue green transition in your bangle. The bluish green beads are lovely too! This is a gorgeous stack [emoji4]


----------



## teagansmum

2boys_jademommy said:


> I love the blue green transition in your bangle. The bluish green beads are lovely too! This is a gorgeous stack [emoji4]



Thanks 2boys! That bangle is actually a grey hetian, clearer on one side than the other. I think the beads reflected off the bangle to create a greenish blue.


----------



## LunaDoo

Hey Jadies!
I remember seeing that some of you wear a jadeite pendant with a gold pendant/charm on the same chain. I can't find the photos and wondered if you could post some examples for me, please! Thanks


----------



## Junkenpo

LunaDoo said:


> Hey Jadies!
> I remember seeing that some of you wear a jadeite pendant with a gold pendant/charm on the same chain. I can't find the photos and wondered if you could post some examples for me, please! Thanks



Hi hi!  I've been lurking more than posting recently (nothing new to share) but I can reshare this:


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Hi hi!  I've been lurking more than posting recently (nothing new to share) but I can reshare this:



Hi JKP I missed you and your beautiful pieces here! Thought of you when I read about the volcano eruptions in Hawaii. Hope you and your family are safe.


----------



## crosso

Junkenpo said:


> Hi hi!  I've been lurking more than posting recently (nothing new to share) but I can reshare this:


SO pretty, JKP!! I love the little flower charms, they really enhance your pendants.


----------



## crosso

Hope our jade sisters living in Hawaii are safe, with no home damage or worries! Thinking of you all!


----------



## LunaDoo

Thanks, JKP! My jeweler put a lovely simple gold bale on my tiny pi disc. I was wondering how it would do with a little gold charm on the same chain. I'll post some pics when I get some.


----------



## berniechocolate

crosso said:


> Hello lovely jadie ladies! I finally found a pierced Hetian nephrite bangle that I adore! Have been looking at them for years, but always passed as either I didn't like the carving that well or the color was not the pure ivory 'mutton fat' color I prefer. This one is just perfect for me - I love the even creaminess of it and the feminine, curvy lotus carving! Her name, obviously, is Lakshmi, for the Hindu goddess of wealth, fortune and prosperity whose symbol is the lotus - since I could certainly always use more good fortune



The carving is so gorgeous . Scrumptious too , do it find it heavy .  Will be so lovely in summer with a floral sundress .


----------



## berniechocolate

teagansmum said:


> Bernie, I'm Caucasian and during the winter I will wear one on each wrist. Now that summers here and no need for sweaters, I'll double up on each wrist. This is my left wrist. I always wear wood bead spacers in between jade or thin plastic spacers.



Very beautiful stack ! 

I guess Asians are generally not adventurous to experiment with the stacked looked . But I have been getting too naughty with shopping with not enough hands to go around lol . 

I m taking a leaf from u folks .  Wearing one jade bangle on left and right . With some light trinkets !


----------



## berniechocolate

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Bernie I wear a bangle on each wrist. I don’t like to stack jade so I wear one on each wrist. Sometimes I wear a jade ring as well or jade earrings so for me it is usually 2-3 item of jade. I’m very short [emoji6]



I m short too ! 5 feet lol .

Post post your lovelies !


----------



## berniechocolate

Joke of the day . 

I like the shine of icy LH and black jadeite bangles  I have so much  , worn one on each hand .  Similar shapes  and style , but they keep reminding me of this Taoist ying yang sign lol.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Will keep wearing but not going to join Wu Dang anytime soon lol


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> Joke of the day .
> 
> I like the shine of icy LH and black jadeite bangles  I have so much  , worn one on each hand .  Similar shapes  and style , but they keep reminding me of this Taoist ying yang sign lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4057858
> View attachment 4057859
> View attachment 4057860
> 
> 
> Will keep wearing but not going to join Wu Dang anytime soon lol



Love your yin yang look [emoji8]
You’re taller than me Bernie - I’m not even 5 feet lol!


----------



## LunaDoo

Bernie, don't answer if you don't want, but what would an icy LH bangle like yours cost?


----------



## Silver Mom

LunaDoo said:


> Bernie, don't answer if you don't want, but what would an icy LH bangle like yours cost?


Yes Bernie, I would love to know too.  It is so lovely!


----------



## Purse Nut

fanofjadeite said:


> My bangle finally arrived!
> View attachment 4055880
> View attachment 4055881
> View attachment 4055882
> View attachment 4055884



It’s gorgeous Fanofjadeite! Congrats[emoji322]
Love your carved cuff too.


----------



## Purse Nut

crosso said:


> Hello lovely jadie ladies! I finally found a pierced Hetian nephrite bangle that I adore! Have been looking at them for years, but always passed as either I didn't like the carving that well or the color was not the pure ivory 'mutton fat' color I prefer. This one is just perfect for me - I love the even creaminess of it and the feminine, curvy lotus carving! Her name, obviously, is Lakshmi, for the Hindu goddess of wealth, fortune and prosperity whose symbol is the lotus - since I could certainly always use more good fortune



Crosso congrats on your new bangle. It’s really lovely, beautifully carved. It’s so special when you finally find that special one you’ve waited and waited to find. Definitely well worth the wait. Very cool name too.


----------



## Purse Nut

berniechocolate said:


> Ladies may I ask if u ladies adorn both wrist with bangles . As in wear jade bangles on both left and right hand ?
> 
> I feel that Caucasian ladies in general cN get away with chunky jewelery look but Asians are more petite hence too much jade might overwhelm us .
> 
> Usually I would do no more than 2 /3 jade items at a time .
> 
> I like the idea of one jade bangle on each hand with some light trinkets



Bernie I personally don’t think it matters what one’s ethnicity is. To me it’s more of a matter of attitude. I love bold. I’m only 5’3” and I pretty much always have a bangle on each wrist 24/7. I love to stack them when I’m in the mood or to dress up a wrist depending on how I’m dressed with gold or silver and even gemstone bracelets. This is what I do for work too. I love jewelry so I’m not bashful about wearing it. I don’t go too over the top, I only do that when I’m home. Sometimes I put on a bunch cause I love to see them. Lol. Don’t wear them for long though cause I usually have stuff to do...


----------



## PJcherri

berniechocolate said:


> Ladies may I ask if u ladies adorn both wrist with bangles . As in wear jade bangles on both left and right hand ?
> 
> I feel that Caucasian ladies in general cN get away with chunky jewelery look but Asians are more petite hence too much jade might overwhelm us .
> 
> Usually I would do no more than 2 /3 jade items at a time .
> 
> I like the idea of one jade bangle on each hand with some light trinkets



Regularly I just wear a bangle on one wrist which I rotate as well as a necklace which may or may not be jade. I’m starting to stack but it might be on weekends; even then, I just started and it does get used to. Mind you I am not petite (5’6” here) and I love chunky bangles on nights out but on a regular basis I often go for something daintier and less ‘loud’ due to work.


----------



## dingobeast

berniechocolate said:


> Joke of the day .
> 
> I like the shine of icy LH and black jadeite bangles  I have so much  , worn one on each hand .  Similar shapes  and style , but they keep reminding me of this Taoist ying yang sign lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4057858
> View attachment 4057859
> View attachment 4057860
> 
> 
> Will keep wearing but not going to join Wu Dang anytime soon lol



Those are so beautiful together! I really love the black bangle.


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi all!  

I'm short, but not really petite anymore.. haha, too much food and not enough exercise.  Hubby and I started working on it again though last week.   

Thank you for the compliments on my pendant and charms.  The flowers I actually got at Macy's before ours stopped carrying 18k gold.  The diamonds aren't the best quality, but sparkly.   The heart used to be an earring that I lost the mate.   

I decided to go petite today and rotated my "dainty" bangles in.  Narrow, thin. They are just about the same size, so I shove them up as high as they go and they stay put, so they don't bang into each other and I don't need a bumper. Love them!


----------



## miznina

LunaDoo said:


> Bernie, don't answer if you don't want, but what would an icy LH bangle like yours cost?



Yessssssss I want one too [emoji5]


----------



## miznina

Ladies this newbie here is wondering if I could ask for an opinion on what this may be? Does it look like jadeite or nephrite?  Hope it’s ok to ask [emoji5]


----------



## miznina

One more...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm short, but not really petite anymore.. haha, too much food and not enough exercise.  Hubby and I started working on it again though last week.
> 
> Thank you for the compliments on my pendant and charms.  The flowers I actually got at Macy's before ours stopped carrying 18k gold.  The diamonds aren't the best quality, but sparkly.   The heart used to be an earring that I lost the mate.
> 
> I decided to go petite today and rotated my "dainty" bangles in.  Narrow, thin. They are just about the same size, so I shove them up as high as they go and they stay put, so they don't bang into each other and I don't need a bumper. Love them!



Good to hear from you JKP - was thinking of you and those in Hawaii. 
Love these bangles especially Shrimp  - that’s her name right?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

miznina said:


> Ladies this newbie here is wondering if I could ask for an opinion on what this may be? Does it look like jadeite or nephrite?  Hope it’s ok to ask [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4059526



Hey Miznina the colour is more typical of nephrite but when I look at the texture and qualities of the stone my guess would be jadeite. I’m far from knowledgeable and I’m curious what others think.


----------



## Junkenpo

Thank you!  Yes... the greenish one is Shrimp.  I can't remember if I named the small black one yet. 

The vog has thickened where I live on Maui, no danger to us on the other islands.  I do have classmates that live on the big island and some in the puna area.   The Hawaiian Goddess of the volcano is Pele... she can be fractious in her moods.


----------



## miznina

Hey 2boys thanks for your response xxx [emoji813]️


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Thank you!  Yes... the greenish one is Shrimp.  I can't remember if I named the small black one yet.
> 
> The vog has thickened where I live on Maui, no danger to us on the other islands.  I do have classmates that live on the big island and some in the puna area.   The Hawaiian Goddess of the volcano is Pele... she can be fractious in her moods.



Well I hope everyone stays safe. 
I love Shrimp as she also reminds me of these Asian shrimp chip snacks - it’s the ridges [emoji6]


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Junkenpo said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm short, but not really petite anymore.. haha, too much food and not enough exercise.  Hubby and I started working on it again though last week.
> 
> Thank you for the compliments on my pendant and charms.  The flowers I actually got at Macy's before ours stopped carrying 18k gold.  The diamonds aren't the best quality, but sparkly.   The heart used to be an earring that I lost the mate.
> 
> I decided to go petite today and rotated my "dainty" bangles in.  Narrow, thin. They are just about the same size, so I shove them up as high as they go and they stay put, so they don't bang into each other and I don't need a bumper. Love them!


hey Junkenpo!!!! long time no see!!!.
oh I Love The black and twist bangle!!! those are to die for!!!!!
and I seem to be the same way recently... I've been looking for very thin, round cut bangles?
idk why????
I love all your bangles tho.... you have a beautiful collection!!
today-- this is what I'm wearing: a very thin green/medium olive bangle with a semanario (7 day bangles)
thin bangles must be in again


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hey Miznina the colour is more typical of nephrite but when I look at the texture and qualities of the stone my guess would be jadeite. I’m far from knowledgeable and I’m curious what others think.



at first, I thought it was clear like a jadeite.....but those darker kinda black marks seem to be more on xiu or nephrite bangles it seems like????
I also want to see what everyone else says about this bangle.... I think it's a xiu or a neph... but pics are hard judge sometimes.
no matter that-- it is a beauty tho!!!
I would love wearing it no matter what!! i just love that color of green!!! if it was me, i would be getting it anyway @miznina !!!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Junkenpo said:


> Thank you!  Yes... the greenish one is Shrimp.  I can't remember if I named the small black one yet.
> 
> The vog has thickened where I live on Maui, no danger to us on the other islands.  I do have classmates that live on the big island and some in the puna area.   The Hawaiian Goddess of the volcano is Pele... she can be fractious in her moods.


I thought about you these past few wks. I am glad you are safe and I do hope you continue to be safe as this volcano settles. maybe someone needs to leave her an offering and ask her to settle down..... lol!!(thats my native way of thinking of things )


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

berniechocolate said:


> Joke of the day .
> 
> I like the shine of icy LH and black jadeite bangles  I have so much  , worn one on each hand .  Similar shapes  and style , but they keep reminding me of this Taoist ying yang sign lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4057858
> View attachment 4057859
> View attachment 4057860
> 
> 
> Will keep wearing but not going to join Wu Dang anytime soon lol



those are BEAUTIFUL @berniechocolate !!!!! wow!!! and I LOVE your saints bracelet!!! one of the most pretty I have ever seen!!!! you have such beauties bernie!!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

berniechocolate said:


> Ladies may I ask if u ladies adorn both wrist with bangles . As in wear jade bangles on both left and right hand ?
> 
> I feel that Caucasian ladies in general cN get away with chunky jewelery look but Asians are more petite hence too much jade might overwhelm us .
> 
> Usually I would do no more than 2 /3 jade items at a time .
> 
> I like the idea of one jade bangle on each hand with some light trinkets



I am native american and I am also thinking the same--  I tend to wear thinner more petite bangles even tho I am not petite at all!!! lol!!! far from it!
I have a ot of thicker bangles but don't seem to wear them as much. but I ALWAYS have one bangle on each wrist and I make sure anything I stack them with is also thin.... I don't think I can get away with chunky bangles and bracelets ol!!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

crosso said:


> Hello lovely jadie ladies! I finally found a pierced Hetian nephrite bangle that I adore! Have been looking at them for years, but always passed as either I didn't like the carving that well or the color was not the pure ivory 'mutton fat' color I prefer. This one is just perfect for me - I love the even creaminess of it and the feminine, curvy lotus carving! Her name, obviously, is Lakshmi, for the Hindu goddess of wealth, fortune and prosperity whose symbol is the lotus - since I could certainly always use more good fortune



oh that is soo precious @crosso !!!
that is one beauty!!!! and I LOVE her name!!!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

fanofjadeite said:


> My bangle finally arrived!
> View attachment 4055880
> View attachment 4055881
> View attachment 4055882
> View attachment 4055884



I love that @fanofjadeite !!!!! I love the lucky red spots and then the beautiful blue green one too!!! such a beautiful, colorful lady!!!!!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

BreadnGem said:


> This bangle with the gold flecks is truly beautiful and so is the faceted one [emoji4]. From Which seller did you get these from?



@BreadnGem  -- you know the bangle with the gold flecks, I don't remember who I got it from?... it' been sometime since I got it. aa for the faceted bangle, that one I got more recently and that was from jadepeony....


----------



## teagansmum

miznina said:


> One more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4059533


Hi. It looks like nephrite, but I also see it as serpentine/xiu. It is a beautiful color. Have you asked the seller what it is?


----------



## LunaDoo

teagansmum said:


> Hi. It looks like nephrite, but I also see it as serpentine/xiu. It is a beautiful color. Have you asked the seller what it is?


I agree!  Not likely to be jadeite-- looks most like nephrite (see the "greasy/waxy" sheen that it has, and typical color) but could be something like serpentine.


----------



## berniechocolate

LunaDoo said:


> Bernie, don't answer if you don't want, but what would an icy LH bangle like yours cost?



It’s slightly more than 4 k Sgd


----------



## berniechocolate

miznina said:


> Ladies this newbie here is wondering if I could ask for an opinion on what this may be? Does it look like jadeite or nephrite?  Hope it’s ok to ask [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4059526



Looks like nephrite .


----------



## berniechocolate

Junkenpo said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm short, but not really petite anymore.. haha, too much food and not enough exercise.  Hubby and I started working on it again though last week.
> 
> Thank you for the compliments on my pendant and charms.  The flowers I actually got at Macy's before ours stopped carrying 18k gold.  The diamonds aren't the best quality, but sparkly.   The heart used to be an earring that I lost the mate.
> 
> I decided to go petite today and rotated my "dainty" bangles in.  Narrow, thin. They are just about the same size, so I shove them up as high as they go and they stay put, so they don't bang into each other and I don't need a bumper. Love them!



Lovely . The clanging sound is lovely when it chimes but I get heart attack .


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> It’s slightly more than 4 k Sgd


BERNIE!  That is a GREAT price for such a beautiful piece!  Good buy,  Congrats.  I am very happy for you.


----------



## BreadnGem

crosso said:


> Hello lovely jadie ladies! I finally found a pierced Hetian nephrite bangle that I adore! Have been looking at them for years, but always passed as either I didn't like the carving that well or the color was not the pure ivory 'mutton fat' color I prefer. This one is just perfect for me - I love the even creaminess of it and the feminine, curvy lotus carving! Her name, obviously, is Lakshmi, for the Hindu goddess of wealth, fortune and prosperity whose symbol is the lotus - since I could certainly always use more good fortune



This is very pretty! I like how white and pure it looks. most white nephrite has a light green tinge but yours is pure white. And the carvings are so delicate.


----------



## BreadnGem

Purse Nut said:


> Bernie I personally don’t think it matters what one’s ethnicity is. To me it’s more of a matter of attitude. I love bold. I’m only 5’3” and I pretty much always have a bangle on each wrist 24/7. I love to stack them when I’m in the mood or to dress up a wrist depending on how I’m dressed with gold or silver and even gemstone bracelets. This is what I do for work too. I love jewelry so I’m not bashful about wearing it. I don’t go too over the top, I only do that when I’m home. Sometimes I put on a bunch cause I love to see them. Lol. Don’t wear them for long though cause I usually have stuff to do...



I think you are right that it’s about attitude. I tried wearing a bangle on each wrist but maybe I’m not adventurous enough so I don’t think I carry it off well. Then recently, a jade seller suggested that I stack 2 thin bangles together but the sound of them hitting each other makes me cringe. 

Maybe I need some practice [emoji16]


----------



## BreadnGem

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> @BreadnGem  -- you know the bangle with the gold flecks, I don't remember who I got it from?... it' been sometime since I got it. aa for the faceted bangle, that one I got more recently and that was from jadepeony....



That’s ok. It’s really pretty. [emoji4]


----------



## BreadnGem

I’m back to wearing my favorite, lavender, again [emoji4]


----------



## Silver Mom

BreadnGem said:


> I’m back to wearing my favorite, lavender, again [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4060912
> View attachment 4060914
> View attachment 4060916


This beauty is TDF!  Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## BreadnGem

Silver Mom said:


> This beauty is TDF!  Gorgeous!!!!



Thanks Silver Mom! I love how translucent it is [emoji4]


----------



## Silver Mom

BreadnGem said:


> Thanks Silver Mom! I love how translucent it is [emoji4]


It sure is! Gorgy!!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BreadnGem said:


> I’m back to wearing my favorite, lavender, again [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4060912
> View attachment 4060914
> View attachment 4060916



BreadnGem I can see why this is your favourite lavender [emoji7] Translucent, gorgeous soft pink colour, fits you perfectly and it’s a princess!


----------



## BreadnGem

2boys_jademommy said:


> BreadnGem I can see why this is your favourite lavender [emoji7] Translucent, gorgeous soft pink colour, fits you perfectly and it’s a princess!



Thanks, 2Boys! Yes, this one is a true princess, lol


----------



## Cookiefiend

BreadnGem said:


> I’m back to wearing my favorite, lavender, again [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4060912
> View attachment 4060914
> View attachment 4060916



[emoji173]️ how beautiful!


----------



## Cookiefiend

This came today - it’s slightly smaller than my Mountain Dew (and tbh I like it more) - progress thanks to you all!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

BreadnGem said:


> I think you are right that it’s about attitude. I tried wearing a bangle on each wrist but maybe I’m not adventurous enough so I don’t think I carry it off well. Then recently, a jade seller suggested that I stack 2 thin bangles together but the sound of them hitting each other makes me cringe.
> 
> Maybe I need some practice [emoji16]


@BreadnGem -- I love how stacked bangles look but every time they chime, it always kinda scares me.... it's a pretty sound but internally-- I cringe bcuz of micro cracks and cracks you can see lol!!! once I was clapping and my jadeite bangle demolished my xiu/serpentine bangle  it was at a graduation and I wasn' clapping hard-- but the jade must've hit the xiu just right and BAM!! no mas xiu bangle


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Cookiefiend said:


> This came today - it’s slightly smaller than my Mountain Dew (and tbh I like it more) - progress thanks to you all!
> View attachment 4061144
> View attachment 4061145


that is tha bomb!!!! love that color!!!!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

BreadnGem said:


> I’m back to wearing my favorite, lavender, again [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4060912
> View attachment 4060914
> View attachment 4060916


ooh I love your bangle @BreadnGem !!!!! it's soo pretty!!! love the color  iam looking for something similar but I've noticed that some of the quality isn't the same as even a couple yrs ago and if it is, man! does it cost a lot more now!!... 
so i don't think i ll get something this good ever lol!!  but I love looking at everyone's bangles!!!!


----------



## crosso

BreadnGem said:


> I’m back to wearing my favorite, lavender, again [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4060912
> View attachment 4060914
> View attachment 4060916


Stunning!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

while ago.... I got this safety donut, but I never wore it because the hole in the center was to small for my chains.... so it just sat.
Since it was just sitting I decided to bead around it and make it into a beaded medallion, I was thinking of putting it at the end of a hair stick, but it doesn't look like something on a hairstick to me
made with vintage Cheyenne Pink beads & 24k gold cut beads.


----------



## dingobeast

IWHLVR said:


> Uggggh -- think I got burned again.  Bought a pair of "nephrite jade" earrings with an appraisal but they came today and the "stones" feel like plastic )-:  I hold them up to the light and can't see through them at all.  WAHHHHHH!



Arrgh!!! Pics? Do you have a Uv light?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cookiefiend said:


> This came today - it’s slightly smaller than my Mountain Dew (and tbh I like it more) - progress thanks to you all!
> View attachment 4061144
> View attachment 4061145



Beautiful - I’m glad you like the bangle and the fit of the bangle [emoji3]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cookiefiend said:


> This came today - it’s slightly smaller than my Mountain Dew (and tbh I like it more) - progress thanks to you all!
> View attachment 4061144
> View attachment 4061145



Beautiful - I’m glad you like the bangle and the fit of the bangle [emoji3]


----------



## IWHLVR

dingobeast said:


> Arrgh!!! Pics? Do you have a Uv light?


I've already shipped them back to the seller.  This was the auction:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Bl...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
They had an appraisal from a jeweler for over $2K but as soon as I felt them I knew they weren't gold nor were they nephrite.  Felt like plastic, they were way too light.  I put them under a black light and there were some scratches on the back which glowed, but that could have been polish.  So I called their jeweler who said they stood behind their appraisal but couldn't tell me how they decided if they were nephrite /-:  And then told me they felt different because they were higher grade nephrite than my bangle /-:  So I took them to a jeweler and he went back and forth and then looked under a microscope etc . . . said the edges of the stones were red and that the "gold" setting wasn't.  Thankfully the seller will refund my money . . . of course she says she paid $2K and is upset at her loss . . . I suggested sending them to GIA or Mason Kay and then going after Ralph Lauren's Estate to get her money back . . .


----------



## IWHLVR

Sooo many pretties!  I am crazy busy this week but hopefully will be back to my morning coffee time next week (-; 
In case anyone was thinking about buying the bangle case . . . it came today.  I will just say it will do the job but I'm not thrilled with it.  It's made of cardboard with pleather covering and was shipped with only a layer of styrofoam over it, no box, so one of the corners is dented )-:


----------



## dingobeast

IWHLVR said:


> I've already shipped them back to the seller.  This was the auction:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Black-Nephrite-Jade-Stone-Earrings/323222663042?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> They had an appraisal from a jeweler for over $2K but as soon as I felt them I knew they weren't gold nor were they nephrite.  Felt like plastic, they were way too light.  I put them under a black light and there were some scratches on the back which glowed, but that could have been polish.  So I called their jeweler who said they stood behind their appraisal but couldn't tell me how they decided if they were nephrite /-:  And then told me they felt different because they were higher grade nephrite than my bangle /-:  So I took them to a jeweler and he went back and forth and then looked under a microscope etc . . . said the edges of the stones were red and that the "gold" setting wasn't.  Thankfully the seller will refund my money . . . of course she says she paid $2K and is upset at her loss . . . I suggested sending them to GIA or Mason Kay and then going after Ralph Lauren's Estate to get her money back . . .



Ugh! That appraiser is a clown. I am
So glad you could return them, IWHLVR!


----------



## IWHLVR

dingobeast said:


> Ugh! That appraiser is a clown. I am
> So glad you could return them, IWHLVR!


me too!  I was feeling sick to my stomach over it . . .


----------



## Silver Mom

My early mother's day gift.


----------



## LunaDoo

IWHLVR said:


> I've already shipped them back to the seller.  This was the auction:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Black-Nephrite-Jade-Stone-Earrings/323222663042?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> They had an appraisal from a jeweler for over $2K but as soon as I felt them I knew they weren't gold nor were they nephrite.  Felt like plastic, they were way too light.  I put them under a black light and there were some scratches on the back which glowed, but that could have been polish.  So I called their jeweler who said they stood behind their appraisal but couldn't tell me how they decided if they were nephrite /-:  And then told me they felt different because they were higher grade nephrite than my bangle /-:  So I took them to a jeweler and he went back and forth and then looked under a microscope etc . . . said the edges of the stones were red and that the "gold" setting wasn't.  Thankfully the seller will refund my money . . . of course she says she paid $2K and is upset at her loss . . . I suggested sending them to GIA or Mason Kay and then going after Ralph Lauren's Estate to get her money back . . .


They are lovely, but I wonder too how they determined that they were nephrite. I would have guessed onyx maybe. How disappointing!


----------



## BreadnGem

Cookiefiend said:


> This came today - it’s slightly smaller than my Mountain Dew (and tbh I like it more) - progress thanks to you all!
> View attachment 4061144
> View attachment 4061145



Thanks for your compliment, Cookiefiend 

Your new bangle is gorgeous [emoji7]. Did you find this online or in a shop? It’s so icy and clear and the color is lovely


----------



## BreadnGem

IWHLVR said:


> I've already shipped them back to the seller.  This was the auction:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Bl...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> They had an appraisal from a jeweler for over $2K but as soon as I felt them I knew they weren't gold nor were they nephrite.  Felt like plastic, they were way too light.  I put them under a black light and there were some scratches on the back which glowed, but that could have been polish.  So I called their jeweler who said they stood behind their appraisal but couldn't tell me how they decided if they were nephrite /-:  And then told me they felt different because they were higher grade nephrite than my bangle /-:  So I took them to a jeweler and he went back and forth and then looked under a microscope etc . . . said the edges of the stones were red and that the "gold" setting wasn't.  Thankfully the seller will refund my money . . . of course she says she paid $2K and is upset at her loss . . . I suggested sending them to GIA or Mason Kay and then going after Ralph Lauren's Estate to get her money back . . .



Glad you are able to get a refund!


----------



## BreadnGem

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> while ago.... I got this safety donut, but I never wore it because the hole in the center was to small for my chains.... so it just sat.
> Since it was just sitting I decided to bead around it and make it into a beaded medallion, I was thinking of putting it at the end of a hair stick, but it doesn't look like something on a hairstick to me
> made with vintage Cheyenne Pink beads & 24k gold cut beads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4061515
> View attachment 4061516



You are very creative [emoji4]


----------



## BreadnGem

Silver Mom said:


> My early mother's day gift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4062048



Silver Mom, this pendant is very beautiful. Will match your lavender bangle perfectly


----------



## BreadnGem

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> ooh I love your bangle @BreadnGem !!!!! it's soo pretty!!! love the color  iam looking for something similar but I've noticed that some of the quality isn't the same as even a couple yrs ago and if it is, man! does it cost a lot more now!!...
> so i don't think i ll get something this good ever lol!!  but I love looking at everyone's bangles!!!!



Thank you [emoji4] 

I’m sure you will find one one day, sometimes it takes a while!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Silver Mom said:


> My early mother's day gift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4062048


Beautiful! 
<love the sparkle!>


----------



## Cookiefiend

BreadnGem said:


> Thanks for your compliment, Cookiefiend
> 
> Your new bangle is gorgeous [emoji7]. Did you find this online or in a shop? It’s so icy and clear and the color is lovely


I found it online… eBay. 
And (as a new-bee ) I didn't read the description well - the cert says its 'Natural Quartz Jade with treatment' - so I think that may mean it's very pretty but not really jade. 
I appreciate everyone's kind words and likes - and I apologize for cluttering up this marvelous thread with my not-so-awesome bracelets.
This one is very pretty though!


----------



## Cookiefiend

What is Chinese Guizhou Jade?
Is that a good jade, a decent jade, or a crappy - oh cookie you did it again - jade? 
The listing says 'All natural, no treated, no dye', it's very opaque and a pretty grayish green color.


----------



## LunaDoo

Cookiefiend said:


> What is Chinese Guizhou Jade?
> Is that a good jade, a decent jade, or a crappy - oh cookie you did it again - jade?
> The listing says 'All natural, no treated, no dye', it's very opaque and a pretty grayish green color.


Apparently it is green quartzite, not jade. https://geology.com/rocks/quartzite.shtml
and:
https://www.researchgate.net/public...glong_antimony_deposit_Guizhou_Province_China
What you want to look for is "Grade A Jadeite" from a reputable seller (there is a "Reputable Jade Sellers List" on PF).


----------



## Cookiefiend

LunaDoo said:


> Apparently it is green quartzite, not jade. https://geology.com/rocks/quartzite.shtml
> What you want to look for is "Grade A Jadeite" from a reputable seller (there is a "Reputable Jade Sellers List" on PF).


Thank you - I've 'bookmarked' it so I can find it again!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Cookiefiend said:


> I found it online… eBay.
> And (as a new-bee ) I didn't read the description well - the cert says its 'Natural Quartz Jade with treatment' - so I think that may mean it's very pretty but not really jade.
> 
> I appreciate everyone's kind words and likes - and I apologize for cluttering up this marvelous thread with my not-so-awesome bracelets.
> This one is very pretty though!


"...not so awesome bracelets..." <<--
you have jokes!
Your bangle is pretty tho!!! and like she said -
 very icy and a pretty color....  so, still an awesome bangle
yeah, you gotta watch close, bcuz to many sellers--everything is jade, or at least jade like


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Cookiefiend said:


> What is Chinese Guizhou Jade?
> Is that a good jade, a decent jade, or a crappy - oh cookie you did it again - jade?
> The listing says 'All natural, no treated, no dye', it's very opaque and a pretty grayish green color.


bought 1 once... for learning purposes....and not as tough as jade, I 'll tell you that!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

BreadnGem said:


> You are very creative [emoji4]


Thanks @BreadnGem


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> My early mother's day gift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4062048



Wow this is beautiful Silver Mom!! Did you choose it or did your kids pick it for you? It’s scrumptious and will look amazing with your gorgeous lavender princess. [emoji8]


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Wow this is beautiful Silver Mom!! Did you choose it or did your kids pick it for you? It’s scrumptious and will look amazing with your gorgeous lavender princess. [emoji8]


LOL 2 boys.  It is a gift from my hubby.  Of course I always choose and he always pays. Would you believe my daughter doesn't even like jade.  Thank you for your kind compliment.


----------



## dingobeast

Silver Mom said:


> My early mother's day gift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4062048



What a luscious lavender! I haven't found any lavender jade that I really like yet, someday!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> LOL 2 boys.  It is a gift from my hubby.  Of course I always choose and he always pays. Would you believe my daughter doesn't even like jade.  Thank you for your kind compliment.



Lol I love the way your hubby works [emoji6]
My mom doesn’t like jade or any jewellery as a matter of fact. Hopefully my future daughters in law will like jade. [emoji3]


----------



## Silver Mom

dingobeast said:


> What a luscious lavender! I haven't found any lavender jade that I really like yet, someday!


You will find one that you like.  Actually, your lavender will probably find you.


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Lol I love the way your hubby works [emoji6]
> My mom doesn’t like jade or any jewellery as a matter of fact. Hopefully my future daughters in law will like jade. [emoji3]


I couldn't imagine anyone not liking jade but I guess it is possible.  LOL


----------



## berniechocolate

Cookiefiend said:


> This came today - it’s slightly smaller than my Mountain Dew (and tbh I like it more) - progress thanks to you all!
> View attachment 4061144
> View attachment 4061145



Omg this is so [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] .  Must have cost quite abit !


----------



## berniechocolate

Deleted .


----------



## berniechocolate

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> while ago.... I got this safety donut, but I never wore it because the hole in the center was to small for my chains.... so it just sat.
> Since it was just sitting I decided to bead around it and make it into a beaded medallion, I was thinking of putting it at the end of a hair stick, but it doesn't look like something on a hairstick to me
> made with vintage Cheyenne Pink beads & 24k gold cut beads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4061515
> View attachment 4061516



You are so talented ! Will the beads come off easily . It looks like it has a lovely tribal vibe now


----------



## berniechocolate

Silver Mom said:


> My early mother's day gift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4062048



The color is gorgeous silver mom. Your kids are very filial to remember u like jade !


----------



## berniechocolate

Still wearing the icy today . On my right wearing light lavender jadeite beads .  The beads originated from
A stand of necklace from hk which were spilt into 3 bracelets . Mine is lighter in shade , jadelover took another bracelet which is bluey lavender . Hope she will share hers when free .


----------



## berniechocolate

One more picture


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> Still wearing the icy today . On my right wearing light lavender jadeite beads .  The beads originated from
> A stand of necklace from hk which were spilt into 3 bracelets . Mine is lighter in shade , jadelover took another bracelet which is bluey lavender . Hope she will share hers when free .
> 
> View attachment 4064597
> View attachment 4064598



Gorgeous Bernie! Love the ice [emoji8]
So nice that you and Jadelover were able to share a beaded necklace and make pretty bracelets from it. Haven’t seen Jadelover post her beauties in a long time. By the way who got the third bracelet?


----------



## IWHLVR

LunaDoo said:


> Apparently it is green quartzite, not jade. https://geology.com/rocks/quartzite.shtml
> and:
> https://www.researchgate.net/public...glong_antimony_deposit_Guizhou_Province_China
> What you want to look for is "Grade A Jadeite" from a reputable seller (there is a "Reputable Jade Sellers List" on PF).


yes, this is what only-jade told me -- he said they will also call it Gui (or maybe it was Giu?) Jade


----------



## IWHLVR

Silver Mom said:


> LOL 2 boys.  It is a gift from my hubby.  Of course I always choose and he always pays. Would you believe my daughter doesn't even like jade.  Thank you for your kind compliment.


<GASP!>  Maybe she'll come around when she grows up LOL!


----------



## IWHLVR

berniechocolate said:


> Still wearing the icy today . On my right wearing light lavender jadeite beads .  The beads originated from
> A stand of necklace from hk which were spilt into 3 bracelets . Mine is lighter in shade , jadelover took another bracelet which is bluey lavender . Hope she will share hers when free .
> 
> View attachment 4064597
> View attachment 4064598


Gorgeous look Bernie!  I'm teaching at the pool 4 days a week now so no jade for me except Sat through Monday )-:


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

berniechocolate said:


> You are so talented ! Will the beads come off easily . It looks like it has a lovely tribal vibe now



I used a really strong thread that is a fishing line actually because the jade is pretty heavy. it is only sewn down as well also.... anything else seems too permanent and I don' want to do that to the jade.
thanks @berniechocolate


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

berniechocolate said:


> One more picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4064599


that is truly a beautiful bracelet!!!
and I'm also wondering!! who got the 3rd?! I would LOVE to own that bead bracelet!!


----------



## berniechocolate

2boys_jademommy said:


> Gorgeous Bernie! Love the ice [emoji8]
> So nice that you and Jadelover were able to share a beaded necklace and make pretty bracelets from it. Haven’t seen Jadelover post her beauties in a long time. By the way who got the third bracelet?



Not sure who got the last but this was how the whole necklace looks before it was split .  

I don’t have permission to share jadelover modelled shot  lol but here is how hers looks like  .  Hers is more bluish .

Because the original necklace has mix of light and deeper bluish lavender , it was better to make bracelet of more uniform colors than have them interspersed with a mixture in a bracelet .



Jadelover ‘s beaded bracelet 



How the original necklace looks like


----------



## berniechocolate

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> that is truly a beautiful bracelet!!!
> and I'm also wondering!! who got the 3rd?! I would LOVE to own that bead bracelet!!



Thanks 

Not sure , if the seller sold it yet  .  These were from hk and flew back not too long ago ...


----------



## berniechocolate

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> I used a really strong thread that is a fishing line actually because the jade is pretty heavy. it is only sewn down as well also.... anything else seems too permanent and I don' want to do that to the jade.
> thanks @berniechocolate



It could look like part of a beautiful statement necklace ! Food for thought !


----------



## berniechocolate

IWHLVR said:


> Gorgeous look Bernie!  I'm teaching at the pool 4 days a week now so no jade for me except Sat through Monday )-:



Thanks ! Yeah better to avoid it since bleach  is quite harsh .  But I do swim every now and then . Like once a week without any negative impact to the jadeite . Do u miss wearing your jade bangle . I m not used to not wearing any! Haha [emoji847]


----------



## Cookiefiend

berniechocolate said:


> Not sure who got the last but this was how the whole necklace looks before it was split .
> 
> I don’t have permission to share jadelover modelled shot  lol but here is how hers looks like  .  Hers is more bluish .
> 
> Because the original necklace has mix of light and deeper bluish lavender , it was better to make bracelet of more uniform colors than have them interspersed with a mixture in a bracelet .
> 
> View attachment 4064707
> 
> Jadelover ‘s beaded bracelet
> 
> View attachment 4064711
> 
> How the original necklace looks like


How beautiful!


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> The color is gorgeous silver mom. Your kids are very filial to remember u like jade !


Thank you. Not my kids Bernie, my hubby.  LOL


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> One more picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4064599


Wow you are sooooo lucky.  Such beauties.


----------



## Silver Mom

IWHLVR said:


> <GASP!>  Maybe she'll come around when she grows up LOL!


I hope so.  I am sad that she doesn't like them.  Although, she is already grown up. Sigh.


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> Not sure who got the last but this was how the whole necklace looks before it was split .
> 
> I don’t have permission to share jadelover modelled shot  lol but here is how hers looks like  .  Hers is more bluish .
> 
> Because the original necklace has mix of light and deeper bluish lavender , it was better to make bracelet of more uniform colors than have them interspersed with a mixture in a bracelet .
> 
> View attachment 4064707
> 
> Jadelover ‘s beaded bracelet
> 
> View attachment 4064711
> 
> How the original necklace looks like


REALLY GORGEOUS!


----------



## berniechocolate

Has two butterfly to chose from and I pick the smaller . Seems like a good match to the icy bangle .


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> Has two butterfly to chose from and I pick the smaller . Seems like a good match to the icy bangle .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4065687
> View attachment 4065688



I love butterflies!  - So pretty! Matches totally with your bangle Bernie [emoji8]


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> Has two butterfly to chose from and I pick the smaller . Seems like a good match to the icy bangle .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4065687
> View attachment 4065688


Perfect match!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

berniechocolate said:


> Thanks ! Yeah better to avoid it since bleach  is quite harsh .  But I do swim every now and then . Like once a week without any negative impact to the jadeite . Do u miss wearing your jade bangle . I m not used to not wearing any! Haha [emoji847]


that's true.... the bleach is too harsh  for the poor jade...
and I'm not use to not wearing a bangle at all. I feel really naked w/out my bangles... I can' even go down the street without wearing any... now they'e a daily necessity


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

2


berniechocolate said:


> Has two butterfly to chose from and I pick the smaller . Seems like a good match to the icy bangle .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4065687
> View attachment 4065688


Bernie that is so pretty!! and matches your bangle perfectly


----------



## crosso

Silver Mom said:


> My early mother's day gift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4062048


Gorgeous, SM!!! You must have been an especially good mom this year!


----------



## crosso

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> 2
> 
> Bernie that is so pretty!! and matches your bangle perfectly


Oh, wow!! So elegant and feminine - it will look lovely against your beautiful skin!


----------



## crosso

crosso said:


> Oh, wow!! So elegant and feminine - it will look lovely against your beautiful skin!


Posted reply vs a reply, not the original post - this was for you, Bernie and your beautiful butterfly


----------



## crosso

Happy Mother's Day, jadies! Wearing my spring bangle, Cerelia, on this beautiful morning. Hope all you moms have a relaxing wonderful day!


----------



## crosso

And this is what I'm wearing for my Mother's Day dinner. I made the oxidized copper and bead fish set yesterday to wear with my Largo bangle, labradorite ring and a sea green dress. I'm happy with how they turned out


----------



## Silver Mom

crosso said:


> Gorgeous, SM!!! You must have been an especially good mom this year!


Thank you crosso.  I try to but it is very hard.  LOL  Hope your day is AWESOME!


----------



## Silver Mom

crosso said:


> And this is what I'm wearing for my Mother's Day dinner. I made the oxidized copper and bead fish set yesterday to wear with my Largo bangle, labradorite ring and a sea green dress. I'm happy with how they turned out


Beauties.


----------



## Cookiefiend

crosso said:


> And this is what I'm wearing for my Mother's Day dinner. I made the oxidized copper and bead fish set yesterday to wear with my Largo bangle, labradorite ring and a sea green dress. I'm happy with how they turned out



Gorgeous!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY to all my jadies/jade sisters out there!!!! just got outta mass(church) and now picking up hubbs from work.
I wish I would have got a new jade bangle for mom's day but I'm hoping to buy myself a bangle......hoping I win one of my auctions!!
Today...this is 1 of the bangles I'm wearing today--one of my favorite d-cut opaques: MintyClean  the other bangle on my left is the black faceted


----------



## EarthGatherer

Hi everyone! I've been just looking over the past few weeks... we were doing testing at school and it is consuming. 

I love everyone's awesome pieces, and wish I would have had time to pass compliments on to you all. You guys have great jades!

I received a bangle I ordered so long ago I forgot about it, a violet one that is treated. It seems to have a really thick layer of wax on it- it's got a pretty big chip out of it, but there's no rigidity on the chip, it's just smooth. Regardless, it's pretty and getting an A violet would be a stretch for me. 




I also ordered a bangle from only-jade. I let my husband pick it out for me, and his taste is waaaay different from mine. But, it'll be cool to see something unique. Here's a seller pic.




Happy mother's day to all the moms!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

crosso said:


> And this is what I'm wearing for my Mother's Day dinner. I made the oxidized copper and bead fish set yesterday to wear with my Largo bangle, labradorite ring and a sea green dress. I'm happy with how they turned out


those are pretty @crosso !!!! and I love your green bangle!! such a pretty color... she has cute little freckles
and a happy mother's day to you crosso!!! have a great one today!!!


----------



## berniechocolate

EarthGatherer said:


> Hi everyone! I've been just looking over the past few weeks... we were doing testing at school and it is consuming.
> 
> I love everyone's awesome pieces, and wish I would have had time to pass compliments on to you all. You guys have great jades!
> 
> I received a bangle I ordered so long ago I forgot about it, a violet one that is treated. It seems to have a really thick layer of wax on it- it's got a pretty big chip out of it, but there's no rigidity on the chip, it's just smooth. Regardless, it's pretty and getting an A violet would be a stretch for me.
> 
> View attachment 4067028
> 
> 
> I also ordered a bangle from only-jade. I let my husband pick it out for me, and his taste is waaaay different from mine. But, it'll be cool to see something unique. Here's a seller pic.
> 
> View attachment 4067038
> 
> 
> Happy mother's day to all the moms!



Happy Mother’s Day . The violet doesn’t look treated from this picture ? What was the giveaway that it’s treated . Looks pretty enough .  If it’s treated I hope it doesn’t cost too much .

New bangle looks interested with the bright green streaks . My significant other has very different taste than me too lol


----------



## berniechocolate

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY to all my jadies/jade sisters out there!!!! just got outta mass(church) and now picking up hubbs from work.
> I wish I would have got a new jade bangle for mom's day but I'm hoping to buy myself a bangle......hoping I win one of my auctions!!
> Today...this is 1 of the bangles I'm wearing today--one of my favorite d-cut opaques: MintyClean  the other bangle on my left is the black faceted



Oh u are catholic too ! [emoji1]

The minty pop against your skin tone .  Lovely


----------



## berniechocolate

crosso said:


> And this is what I'm wearing for my Mother's Day dinner. I made the oxidized copper and bead fish set yesterday to wear with my Largo bangle, labradorite ring and a sea green dress. I'm happy with how they turned out



You really have a jewelry making flair . The beads in copper matches rather well with the green of the jade bangle . 

Would love to see your ootds . Should be gorgy with the jades .


----------



## berniechocolate

Does your lavenders always look more photogenic in pictures . 

Somehow I feel lavender always look one shade more vivid in pictures .


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

crosso said:


> And this is what I'm wearing for my Mother's Day dinner. I made the oxidized copper and bead fish set yesterday to wear with my Largo bangle, labradorite ring and a sea green dress. I'm happy with how they turned out



I love how you transitioned your jade from
day to night on Mother’s Day Crosso [emoji6] Hope you and all the Jadie Moms had a lovely Mother’s Day weekend. [emoji4]
Your creations always turn out great!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY to all my jadies/jade sisters out there!!!! just got outta mass(church) and now picking up hubbs from work.
> I wish I would have got a new jade bangle for mom's day but I'm hoping to buy myself a bangle......hoping I win one of my auctions!!
> Today...this is 1 of the bangles I'm wearing today--one of my favorite d-cut opaques: MintyClean  the other bangle on my left is the black faceted



Beautiful blue green bangle Ms Blue [emoji8]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

EarthGatherer said:


> Hi everyone! I've been just looking over the past few weeks... we were doing testing at school and it is consuming.
> 
> I love everyone's awesome pieces, and wish I would have had time to pass compliments on to you all. You guys have great jades!
> 
> I received a bangle I ordered so long ago I forgot about it, a violet one that is treated. It seems to have a really thick layer of wax on it- it's got a pretty big chip out of it, but there's no rigidity on the chip, it's just smooth. Regardless, it's pretty and getting an A violet would be a stretch for me.
> 
> View attachment 4067028
> 
> 
> I also ordered a bangle from only-jade. I let my husband pick it out for me, and his taste is waaaay different from mine. But, it'll be cool to see something unique. Here's a seller pic.
> 
> View attachment 4067038
> 
> 
> Happy mother's day to all the moms!



Hi Earthgatherer I’m curious as well why you think your lavender bangle is treated? Nothing really stands out from the pics. It’s very pretty and so is the light green bangle. So fresh and perfect for spring! The bangle your hubby chose is cool with Interesting colour patterns


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> Does your lavenders always look more photogenic in pictures .
> 
> Somehow I feel lavender always look one shade more vivid in pictures .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4067583
> View attachment 4067585



Hi Bernie I find lavenders often do look more photogenic in pics but at the same time it can be difficult to capture the true beauty of lavender as well. Lavenders are more of a chameleon and sometimes look better in pics and sometimes it’s the opposite. 
Your lavender heart is the sweetest - I love the shape and proportion of the heart and it’s a chubby one - a full heart [emoji173]️[emoji7]


----------



## EarthGatherer

berniechocolate said:


> Happy Mother’s Day . The violet doesn’t look treated from this picture ? What was the giveaway that it’s treated . Looks pretty enough .  If it’s treated I hope it doesn’t cost too much .
> 
> New bangle looks interested with the bright green streaks . My significant other has very different taste than me too lol



Hi berniechocolate! Thanks for your reply! Isn't it funny how two people can have such different visions? Once I saw what my husband liked in Jade, I realized why he was never as enthused as I am to see it in real life. 

About the violety lavender one, I think it's treated because of a few things. It feels really smooth and I can barely see a single pore on it. And when I look at it under a loupe, I can see a pit and hairline that have a deep purple color at the surface only. And neither the pit nor line can be felt although they have some kind of purple substance gathered in them. IDK, it could be technically A, and came with a provincial certificate (but the weight on that didn't match the item I received, although 2 numbers could be transposed).


----------



## IWHLVR

berniechocolate said:


> Thanks ! Yeah better to avoid it since bleach  is quite harsh .  But I do swim every now and then . Like once a week without any negative impact to the jadeite . Do u miss wearing your jade bangle . I m not used to not wearing any! Haha [emoji847]


Bernie I DO!!   Right now I'm teaching every morning for 3 hours (T - F) and twice in the evenings for 2 hours.  Friday night I raced home and put on my red spot bangle even though it was 10pm lol.  Next week is the end of the mornings tho so that's good.


----------



## IWHLVR

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY to all my jadies/jade sisters out there!!!! just got outta mass(church) and now picking up hubbs from work.
> I wish I would have got a new jade bangle for mom's day but I'm hoping to buy myself a bangle......hoping I win one of my auctions!!
> Today...this is 1 of the bangles I'm wearing today--one of my favorite d-cut opaques: MintyClean  the other bangle on my left is the black faceted


REALLY lovely bangle!  Have any luck on your auctions?  You know what they say . . . if there aren't pics it didn't happen lol!


----------



## IWHLVR

EarthGatherer said:


> Hi everyone! I've been just looking over the past few weeks... we were doing testing at school and it is consuming.
> 
> I love everyone's awesome pieces, and wish I would have had time to pass compliments on to you all. You guys have great jades!
> 
> I received a bangle I ordered so long ago I forgot about it, a violet one that is treated. It seems to have a really thick layer of wax on it- it's got a pretty big chip out of it, but there's no rigidity on the chip, it's just smooth. Regardless, it's pretty and getting an A violet would be a stretch for me.
> 
> View attachment 4067028
> 
> 
> I also ordered a bangle from only-jade. I let my husband pick it out for me, and his taste is waaaay different from mine. But, it'll be cool to see something unique. Here's a seller pic.
> 
> View attachment 4067038
> 
> 
> Happy mother's day to all the moms!


ooooooh earthgatherer!  You are brave for letting the DH pic your bangle but I have to say that I think he did well!  Can't wait to see how it looks irl and how you like it!  Personally I love it -- reminds me of a walk in the woods with all the layered colors!


----------



## BreadnGem

crosso said:


> Happy Mother's Day, jadies! Wearing my spring bangle, Cerelia, on this beautiful morning. Hope all you moms have a relaxing wonderful day!



This is sooo lovely! The color is so fresh and the apple green vein is very sweet


----------



## BreadnGem

crosso said:


> And this is what I'm wearing for my Mother's Day dinner. I made the oxidized copper and bead fish set yesterday to wear with my Largo bangle, labradorite ring and a sea green dress. I'm happy with how they turned out



Is the fish a necklace? Must be fun to make your own jewelry!


----------



## BreadnGem

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY to all my jadies/jade sisters out there!!!! just got outta mass(church) and now picking up hubbs from work.
> I wish I would have got a new jade bangle for mom's day but I'm hoping to buy myself a bangle......hoping I win one of my auctions!!
> Today...this is 1 of the bangles I'm wearing today--one of my favorite d-cut opaques: MintyClean  the other bangle on my left is the black faceted



Did you win the auction? The color of your bangle is very soothing to look at


----------



## BreadnGem

EarthGatherer said:


> Hi everyone! I've been just looking over the past few weeks... we were doing testing at school and it is consuming.
> 
> I love everyone's awesome pieces, and wish I would have had time to pass compliments on to you all. You guys have great jades!
> 
> I received a bangle I ordered so long ago I forgot about it, a violet one that is treated. It seems to have a really thick layer of wax on it- it's got a pretty big chip out of it, but there's no rigidity on the chip, it's just smooth. Regardless, it's pretty and getting an A violet would be a stretch for me.
> 
> View attachment 4067028
> 
> 
> I also ordered a bangle from only-jade. I let my husband pick it out for me, and his taste is waaaay different from mine. But, it'll be cool to see something unique. Here's a seller pic.
> 
> View attachment 4067038
> 
> 
> Happy mother's day to all the moms!



Your new lavender looks very pretty, regardless if it’s Grade. The bluish green bangle next to it is beautiful. 

Your husband’s taste is indeed quite different but it’s nice to have something different every now and then !


----------



## BreadnGem

berniechocolate said:


> Does your lavenders always look more photogenic in pictures .
> 
> Somehow I feel lavender always look one shade more vivid in pictures .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4067583
> View attachment 4067585



Yes , lavenders often look deeper in pics, but irl they also look different under different lightings.


----------



## jadelover

Happy Mother’s Day to all.   Bought a bluish lavender bracelet from Bernie.  It matches my bluish pendant.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

berniechocolate said:


> Oh u are catholic too ! [emoji1]
> 
> The minty pop against your skin tone .  Lovely


yes I am a Catholic!!!! are you also @berniechocolate ?  thank you!!! i love the color on this mint/lavender green bangle...


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

jadelover said:


> Happy Mother’s Day to all.   Bought a bluish lavender bracelet from Bernie.  It matches my bluish pendant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4067780
> View attachment 4067781


@jadelover that is so pretty!!!! the pendant and the beaded bracelet are all beautiful!!!! I love them both!!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

BreadnGem said:


> Did you win the auction? The color of your bangle is very soothing to look at


@BreadnGem -- nah...not yet. I have 1 more day still
thank you!! I always thought it was soothing to stare at. I always look at it when I'm somewhere.... and bored waiting in a line or waiting for a movie to start or something lol!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

jadelover said:


> Happy Mother’s Day to all.   Bought a bluish lavender bracelet from Bernie.  It matches my bluish pendant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4067780
> View attachment 4067781



Beautiful blue beads and they match your pendant which looks like a baby bangle. [emoji3]
The beads are so pretty I would be tempted to remove two and make earrings from it. [emoji6]


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> Does your lavenders always look more photogenic in pictures .
> 
> Somehow I feel lavender always look one shade more vivid in pictures .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4067583
> View attachment 4067585


I tend to agree with you Bernie. Might be that lavender is such a delicate color that the light tends to dilute it's color and when you photograph it the camera might be just focusing on it.  I am not sure but this might be a possible reason.  My lavenders even look different in the different pictures that I take of them from day to day picture to picture.  LOL.  I  Love your lavenders Bernie!  I went to a jade trunk show this weekend at Neiman Marcus a big store in our shopping center and the lavender jades were very expensive.  I was very surprised because a bangle that I looked at was $130,000 USD. It was mostly lavender but part of it was green.  And a ring that wasn't even that nice was selling for about $46,000 USD.  Ladies......treasure your lavenders.  LOL


----------



## Silver Mom

jadelover said:


> Happy Mother’s Day to all.   Bought a bluish lavender bracelet from Bernie.  It matches my bluish pendant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4067780
> View attachment 4067781
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is sooooo beautiful.  Lucky you!


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> Not sure who got the last but this was how the whole necklace looks before it was split .
> 
> I don’t have permission to share jadelover modelled shot  lol but here is how hers looks like  .  Hers is more bluish .
> 
> Because the original necklace has mix of light and deeper bluish lavender , it was better to make bracelet of more uniform colors than have them interspersed with a mixture in a bracelet .
> 
> View attachment 4064707
> 
> Jadelover ‘s beaded bracelet
> 
> View attachment 4064711
> 
> How the original necklace looks like


Bernie, does the jeweler still have blue beads?  Would love to buy some to make ear rings to match my blue bangle.  I have been looking for them forever and have asked Nandar and Alice but no one ever has them.  Would be great if your jeweler still had some left.


----------



## EarthGatherer

berniechocolate said:


> Does your lavenders always look more photogenic in pictures .
> 
> Somehow I feel lavender always look one shade more vivid in pictures .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4067583
> View attachment 4067585



Yes, my phone seems to really pick up lavender, sometimes when I can't even see it with my eyes.


----------



## crosso

berniechocolate said:


> Does your lavenders always look more photogenic in pictures .
> 
> Somehow I feel lavender always look one shade more vivid in pictures .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4067583
> View attachment 4067585


Ooooooh! Such a perfect heart, I love the proportions and color!!


----------



## jadelover

2boys_jademommy said:


> Beautiful blue beads and they match your pendant which looks like a baby bangle. [emoji3]
> The beads are so pretty I would be tempted to remove two and make earrings from it. [emoji6]



The pendant is small.  It does look big in the picture. That is a good suggestion for a pair of earrings.


----------



## dingobeast

crosso said:


> Happy Mother's Day, jadies! Wearing my spring bangle, Cerelia, on this beautiful morning. Hope all you moms have a relaxing wonderful day!



Fresh and bright!


----------



## BreadnGem

Silver Mom said:


> I tend to agree with you Bernie. Might be that lavender is such a delicate color that the light tends to dilute it's color and when you photograph it the camera might be just focusing on it.  I am not sure but this might be a possible reason.  My lavenders even look different in the different pictures that I take of them from day to day picture to picture.  LOL.  I  Love your lavenders Bernie!  I went to a jade trunk show this weekend at Neiman Marcus a big store in our shopping center and the lavender jades were very expensive.  I was very surprised because a bangle that I looked at was $130,000 USD. It was mostly lavender but part of it was green.  And a ring that wasn't even that nice was selling for about $46,000 USD.  Ladies......treasure your lavenders.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4067947



Perfect match!


----------



## BreadnGem

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> @BreadnGem -- nah...not yet. I have 1 more day still
> thank you!! I always thought it was soothing to stare at. I always look at it when I'm somewhere.... and bored waiting in a line or waiting for a movie to start or something lol!!



I hope you win it! I don’t buy lottery but sometimes, these ebay auctions feel a bit like lotteries. Always so exciting to see if one wins, haha [emoji38]


----------



## Silver Mom

BreadnGem said:


> Perfect match!


I really LOVE your gorgeous lavender too!  So beautiful.  You are really blessed. I have been hearing lately that lavenders are even harder to find than green.  Have you heard that too B&G?


----------



## jadelover

Silver Mom said:


> I tend to agree with you Bernie. Might be that lavender is such a delicate color that the light tends to dilute it's color and when you photograph it the camera might be just focusing on it.  I am not sure but this might be a possible reason.  My lavenders even look different in the different pictures that I take of them from day to day picture to picture.  LOL.  I  Love your lavenders Bernie!  I went to a jade trunk show this weekend at Neiman Marcus a big store in our shopping center and the lavender jades were very expensive.  I was very surprised because a bangle that I looked at was $130,000 USD. It was mostly lavender but part of it was green.  And a ring that wasn't even that nice was selling for about $46,000 USD.  Ladies......treasure your lavenders.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4067947



Silver Mom, your lavender set is so gorgeous.  I really love your collections.


----------



## jadelover

Silver Mom said:


> I really LOVE your gorgeous lavender too!  So beautiful.  You are really blessed. I have been hearing lately that lavenders are even harder to find than green.  Have you heard that too B&G?



Lately, I have been seeing a number of lavenders.  I do hear that lavenders are harder to get but then green is also not easy to find if you talk about imperial green or Apple green.


----------



## Silver Mom

jadelover said:


> Silver Mom, your lavender set is so gorgeous.  I really love your collections.


I LOVE yours too!  Thank you so much.


----------



## Silver Mom

jadelover said:


> Lately, I have been seeing a number of lavenders.  I do hear that lavenders are harder to get but then green is also not easy to find if you talk about imperial green or Apple green.


I was really shocked to see the prices of all colors of jade at the Neiman Marcus store. The lavender one was the most expensive one of the lot.  My husband said it was ridiculous.  It could really run you broke.  LOL


----------



## Silver Mom

jadelover said:


> Lately, I have been seeing a number of lavenders.  I do hear that lavenders are harder to get but then green is also not easy to find if you talk about imperial green or Apple green.


Jadelover, do you think that there is any truth to the fact that it is getting harder and harder to find jade?  I am wondering why when it is available in  China, Hong Kong, and lots of other places.  And there also are the auctions going on every year.  So I wonder why would it be so hard to get jade.  Does anybody on this thread know why people keep saying that?
Speaking of apple green....I saw a really gorgeous pair of bangles for sale on the Ultimate Jadeite facebook page.  You should take a look.   Really pretty bangle.


----------



## jadelover

Silver Mom said:


> Jadelover, do you think that there is any truth to the fact that it is getting harder and harder to find jade?  I am wondering why when it is available in  China, Hong Kong, and lots of other places.  And there also are the auctions going on every year.  So I wonder why would it be so hard to get jade.  Does anybody on this thread know why people keep saying that?
> Speaking of apple green....I saw a really gorgeous pair of bangles for sale on the Ultimate Jadeite facebook page.  You should take a look.   Really pretty bangle.



I also heard this.  But we are still able to find jades here.  Heard that jade mining in Myanmar is limited nowadays.  Not sure how true it is.


----------



## Silver Mom

jadelover said:


> I also heard this.  But we are still able to find jades here.  Heard that jade mining in Myanmar is limited nowadays.  Not sure how true it is.


Strange isn't it.  I am wondering if people are just saying this so that the price of jade will increase if people do believe this.  I do notice that prices have been rising sharply.


----------



## BreadnGem

Silver Mom said:


> I really LOVE your gorgeous lavender too!  So beautiful.  You are really blessed. I have been hearing lately that lavenders are even harder to find than green.  Have you heard that too B&G?



Thanks, Silver Mom [emoji4]. Your sets are fabulous and out of this world. Really gorgeous! 

The most expensive and sought after color is still imperial green, followed by apple green and lavender. But a jade seller told me prices are mainly driven by demand. I guess if consumers are clamoring for a certain color it will drive the prices of these types of jades up. I’ve also heard that icy jades used to be cheaper because in the past, people do not like colorless jade and prefer vividly colored ones. Now, more people are starting to appreciate icy jade, thus pushing up the prices. 

For lavender, sellers are saying that it is harder to find flawless, fine grained, even colored ones that are also translucent, much like yours. I suppose those that have inclusions, flaws and are more opaque probably should not demand as high prices. 

As in all things, the more flawless they are the more valuable, so be wary of sellers who give blanket statements about how certain jade colors are “rare” and hence quote ridiculously high prices. Eg an opaque, murky lavender bangle with lots of dirt spots, inclusions and stone lines should NOT cost thousands! As buyers we should also learn to be discerning. Just my 2 cents! [emoji4]


----------



## Silver Mom

BreadnGem said:


> Thanks, Silver Mom [emoji4]. Your sets are fabulous and out of this world. Really gorgeous!
> 
> The most expensive and sought after color is still imperial green, followed by apple green and lavender. But a jade seller told me prices are mainly driven by demand. I guess if consumers are clamoring for a certain color it will drive the prices of these types of jades up. I’ve also heard that icy jades used to be cheaper because in the past, people do not like colorless jade and prefer vividly colored ones. Now, more people are starting to appreciate icy jade, thus pushing up the prices.
> 
> For lavender, sellers are saying that it is harder to find flawless, fine grained, even colored ones that are also translucent, much like yours. I suppose those that have inclusions, flaws and are more opaque probably should not demand as high prices.
> 
> As in all things, the more flawless they are the more valuable, so be wary of sellers who give blanket statements about how certain jade colors are “rare” and hence quote ridiculously high prices. Eg an opaque, murky lavender bangle with lots of dirt spots, inclusions and stone lines should NOT cost thousands! As buyers we should also learn to be discerning. Just my 2 cents! [emoji4]


B&G  Thank you so much for your explanation.  Your two cents sure are worth a lot to me!  I love learning more and more about jade because I think that this stone is so facinating.  Unlike diamonds that can be graded, jade is really still a mystery.  Learning might take a lifetime but it is a journey I enjoy because of people like you and all the other jade sisters on this thread.


----------



## berniechocolate

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Bernie I find lavenders often do look more photogenic in pics but at the same time it can be difficult to capture the true beauty of lavender as well. Lavenders are more of a chameleon and sometimes look better in pics and sometimes it’s the opposite.
> Your lavender heart is the sweetest - I love the shape and proportion of the heart and it’s a chubby one - a full heart [emoji173]️[emoji7]



Thanks .  Yes I often gravitate towards plump hearts and peaches .

Lavenders are quite tricky to buy , I always say and tell myself to adjust the monitor to lighten the colors to get a reality of what the item truly looks like . 

I hand friends who complained that the “color dies” as soon they bring it out where there’s ample sunlight . As a rule of thumb , I find their color closest to accuracy ( with some discounting of vividness ) at the window sill near a good source of sunlight .


----------



## berniechocolate

IWHLVR said:


> Bernie I DO!!   Right now I'm teaching every morning for 3 hours (T - F) and twice in the evenings for 2 hours.  Friday night I raced home and put on my red spot bangle even though it was 10pm lol.  Next week is the end of the mornings tho so that's good.



I cannot Not have a bangle like u . [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] it will feel funny and I will have nothing to look at while waiting for the traffic light to turn green .


----------



## berniechocolate

Silver Mom said:


> Bernie, does the jeweler still have blue beads?  Would love to buy some to make ear rings to match my blue bangle.  I have been looking for them forever and have asked Nandar and Alice but no one ever has them.  Would be great if your jeweler still had some left.



These were from HK . From the same seller that sold me this bangle .  Lol this was the last necklace left , that’s why Jadelover and I had to split .  If there is any,  I would like to help a couple of family members get some too .  Will let u know if there’s anymore . They went Gaga after seeing jade lover’s bluish lav bracelet .


----------



## berniechocolate

BreadnGem said:


> Yes , lavenders often look deeper in pics, but irl they also look different under different lightings.



Yeah tricky to buy .  But I would say , in ample sunlight or near a window sill with lots of light filtering through they look their truest ( lol ) 

But over the years I have this preference , translucence with nice touch of color . Then very deep lavenders which are rather opaque 
	

		
			
		

		
	




It’s like a trade off , usually the more vivid lavenders , are not so finely grained . With a sugary and coarser grained texture.  And if it’s a vivid color with fine grain , it will cost an arm or feet . 

Overall , if the color is obvious enough .  And the texture it’s fine grain and translucent , I feel that in the long run , it’s easier on the eyes for me ! 

This is another shot near the window sill .  My seller keeps telling me of her experience that other wearers of jade finds that’s the color intensity improve after repeated wear . Though Zeng ( the ngi dude ) refutes this , I do feel repeated wears makes jade looks better over all .


----------



## berniechocolate

Silver Mom said:


> I tend to agree with you Bernie. Might be that lavender is such a delicate color that the light tends to dilute it's color and when you photograph it the camera might be just focusing on it.  I am not sure but this might be a possible reason.  My lavenders even look different in the different pictures that I take of them from day to day picture to picture.  LOL.  I  Love your lavenders Bernie!  I went to a jade trunk show this weekend at Neiman Marcus a big store in our shopping center and the lavender jades were very expensive.  I was very surprised because a bangle that I looked at was $130,000 USD. It was mostly lavender but part of it was green.  And a ring that wasn't even that nice was selling for about $46,000 USD.  Ladies......treasure your lavenders.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4067947



Very beautiful set ! The diamond really brings out the lavender cabochon very well . 

I think lavenders are not uncommon .  But fine grain lavenders with good color is very rare and $$$$$ . 

Mine look best in the car or anywhere near the natural light .  I feel they don’t look so good in bath room light .


----------



## berniechocolate

BreadnGem said:


> Thanks, Silver Mom [emoji4]. Your sets are fabulous and out of this world. Really gorgeous!
> 
> The most expensive and sought after color is still imperial green, followed by apple green and lavender. But a jade seller told me prices are mainly driven by demand. I guess if consumers are clamoring for a certain color it will drive the prices of these types of jades up. I’ve also heard that icy jades used to be cheaper because in the past, people do not like colorless jade and prefer vividly colored ones. Now, more people are starting to appreciate icy jade, thus pushing up the prices.
> 
> For lavender, sellers are saying that it is harder to find flawless, fine grained, even colored ones that are also translucent, much like yours. I suppose those that have inclusions, flaws and are more opaque probably should not demand as high prices.
> 
> As in all things, the more flawless they are the more valuable, so be wary of sellers who give blanket statements about how certain jade colors are “rare” and hence quote ridiculously high prices. Eg an opaque, murky lavender bangle with lots of dirt spots, inclusions and stone lines should NOT cost thousands! As buyers we should also learn to be discerning. Just my 2 cents! [emoji4]



Yeah Have been shown things floating around that can be like 6 grand and still they were chips and such . Though jade comes with natural inclusion. At that kind of prices , slight clouds or inclusion notwithstanding , chips are like a QC issues  . It’s a lot to pay for .


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> These were from HK . From the same seller that sold me this bangle .  Lol this was the last necklace left , that’s why Jadelover and I had to split .  If there is any,  I would like to help a couple of family members get some too .  Will let u know if there’s anymore . They went Gaga after seeing jade lover’s bluish lav bracelet .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4068542


Thank you Bernie, as always you are a sweetheart!


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> These were from HK . From the same seller that sold me this bangle .  Lol this was the last necklace left , that’s why Jadelover and I had to split .  If there is any,  I would like to help a couple of family members get some too .  Will let u know if there’s anymore . They went Gaga after seeing jade lover’s bluish lav bracelet .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4068542


LOVE THIS!


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> Thanks .  Yes I often gravitate towards plump hearts and peaches .
> 
> Lavenders are quite tricky to buy , I always say and tell myself to adjust the monitor to lighten the colors to get a reality of what the item truly looks like .
> 
> I hand friends who complained that the “color dies” as soon they bring it out where there’s ample sunlight . As a rule of thumb , I find their color closest to accuracy ( with some discounting of vividness ) at the window sill near a good source of sunlight .


You are totally correct.  It is true that the color by the window is most accurate.  In this picture it was by the window with the light source shining in


----------



## Silver Mom

And in this picture it is in the shopping center with an artificial light source.  The color is very different.  Lavenders are such a mystery.  That is why they are so facinating Bernie.


----------



## jadelover

berniechocolate said:


> These were from HK . From the same seller that sold me this bangle .  Lol this was the last necklace left , that’s why Jadelover and I had to split .  If there is any,  I would like to help a couple of family members get some too .  Will let u know if there’s anymore . They went Gaga after seeing jade lover’s bluish lav bracelet .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4068542



Bernie, I must thank you for this bracelet as I have been looking around for it.  Really love it so much that I wear it everyday.  

As lavender is on the topic, I am wearing my princess round lavender bangle today.


----------



## Silver Mom

jadelover said:


> Bernie, I must thank you for this bracelet as I have been looking around for it.  Really love it so much that I wear it everyday.
> 
> As lavender is on the topic, I am wearing my princess round lavender bangle today.
> View attachment 4069293


So beautiful.  Lavender rocks.  Wish they had a LOVE button.


----------



## berniechocolate

jadelover said:


> Bernie, I must thank you for this bracelet as I have been looking around for it.  Really love it so much that I wear it everyday.
> 
> As lavender is on the topic, I am wearing my princess round lavender bangle today.
> View attachment 4069293



No need to thank ! Haha good things must share .  Happy it’s a great match with the LH pendant .  Very pretty and fine grained lav !


----------



## Cookiefiend

Cookiefiend said:


> This came today - it’s slightly smaller than my Mountain Dew (and tbh I like it more) - progress thanks to you all!
> View attachment 4061144
> View attachment 4061145


Just popping in - I wore this yesterday and while driving,  I noticed that this practically glows. I just love that about it. It may not be the best quality but it does make me happy.
I'm getting ready to purchase a bangle from Mats_Alice - so excited!


----------



## IWHLVR

Cookiefiend said:


> Just popping in - I wore this yesterday and while driving,  I noticed that this practically glows. I just love that about it. It may not be the best quality but it does make me happy.
> I'm getting ready to purchase a bangle from Mats_Alice - so excited!


Can't wait to see it!


----------



## LunaDoo

Cookiefiend said:


> Just popping in - I wore this yesterday and while driving,  I noticed that this practically glows. I just love that about it. It may not be the best quality but it does make me happy.
> I'm getting ready to purchase a bangle from Mats_Alice - so excited!


Ooh, ooh, which one? She's a good seller!


----------



## IWHLVR

LunaDoo said:


> Ooh, ooh, which one? She's a good seller!


Yes!  I've been watching for her to get one in my size )-:


----------



## berniechocolate

Hello ladies I need some opinion . 

I m taking the smaller butterfly .  My folks have brought them back to HK . I have to decide which bail looks better . 

Initially I was thinking if the jadeite bail with apple green mini cabochon might look abit old fashion , and it’s safer with diamonds . But now seller put the green cabochon with the diamond one and it doesn’t look so bad . But diamonds are quite safe and you never go wrong with a simple diamonds either . 

Would like a mini poll to hear from you ladies . Which bail would look better ?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> Hello ladies I need some opinion .
> 
> I m taking the smaller butterfly .  My folks have brought them back to HK . I have to decide which bail looks better .
> 
> Initially I was thinking if the jadeite bail with apple green mini cabochon might look abit old fashion , and it’s safer with diamonds . But now seller put the green cabochon with the diamond one and it doesn’t look so bad . But diamonds are quite safe and you never go wrong with a simple diamonds either .
> 
> Would like a mini poll to hear from you ladies . Which bail would look better ?
> 
> View attachment 4070853
> View attachment 4070856
> View attachment 4070857



My vote goes to the mini green cab surrounded by diamonds. [emoji3] You can never go wrong with diamonds but I think the pop of green is very sweet and not old fashioned at all but rather fun and fresh. I personally love round jewellery and so the cab surrounded by a circle of diamonds look perfect to me.


----------



## Cookiefiend

LunaDoo said:


> Ooh, ooh, which one? She's a good seller!


It's one of the 62mm bangles - an all green certified grade A jadeite jade bangle. It's very pretty!
It's a lot like this one:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Certified-...779966?hash=item41e21325fe:g:tqgAAOSw5FJa-ezJ
They have some beautiful things!


----------



## Cookiefiend

berniechocolate said:


> Hello ladies I need some opinion .
> 
> I m taking the smaller butterfly .  My folks have brought them back to HK . I have to decide which bail looks better .
> 
> Initially I was thinking if the jadeite bail with apple green mini cabochon might look abit old fashion , and it’s safer with diamonds . But now seller put the green cabochon with the diamond one and it doesn’t look so bad . But diamonds are quite safe and you never go wrong with a simple diamonds either .
> 
> Would like a mini poll to hear from you ladies . Which bail would look better ?
> 
> View attachment 4070853
> View attachment 4070856
> View attachment 4070857


I would go for the diamond one.
Just my opinion, but for me, the diamonds wouldn't compete with the jade. 
I feel the small pop of green cabochon would draw your eyes to it first, and be a little too much contrast against the paleness of the jade.


----------



## IWHLVR

berniechocolate said:


> Hello ladies I need some opinion .
> 
> I m taking the smaller butterfly .  My folks have brought them back to HK . I have to decide which bail looks better .
> 
> Initially I was thinking if the jadeite bail with apple green mini cabochon might look abit old fashion , and it’s safer with diamonds . But now seller put the green cabochon with the diamond one and it doesn’t look so bad . But diamonds are quite safe and you never go wrong with a simple diamonds either .
> 
> Would like a mini poll to hear from you ladies . Which bail would look better ?
> 
> View attachment 4070853
> View attachment 4070856
> View attachment 4070857


Both your choices are lovely and I think do justice to the jade but in the end I vote to go with the green.  I feel like that little spark of color really draws your eye to the piece -- when I'm looking at the two I spent more time looking at the green.  I feel like the diamond setting disappears into the background.  The green seems to set off the white of the jade.  
Just my opinion . . . sleep on it and see how you feel tomorrow if you can't decide today!


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> Hello ladies I need some opinion .
> 
> I m taking the smaller butterfly .  My folks have brought them back to HK . I have to decide which bail looks better .
> 
> Initially I was thinking if the jadeite bail with apple green mini cabochon might look abit old fashion , and it’s safer with diamonds . But now seller put the green cabochon with the diamond one and it doesn’t look so bad . But diamonds are quite safe and you never go wrong with a simple diamonds either .
> 
> Would like a mini poll to hear from you ladies . Which bail would look better ?
> 
> View attachment 4070853
> View attachment 4070856
> View attachment 4070857


I too would go for the all diamond one.  The little green cab is beautiful but I also think it takes attention away from the icy butterfly.  If it were me I would use the cab for a piece of jade that was similar to the cab in color.  I personally think that diamonds really accent jade and if you add different colors it becomes a little bit busy.  I usually don't mix colors because it might limit my use of the piece if I try to match my wardrobe.  That is why I usually only add diamonds to the piece.  However, that is just my opinion but I think both settings are beautiful.  You are very lucky that you have a choice.


----------



## cdtracing

berniechocolate said:


> Hello ladies I need some opinion .
> 
> I m taking the smaller butterfly .  My folks have brought them back to HK . I have to decide which bail looks better .
> 
> Initially I was thinking if the jadeite bail with apple green mini cabochon might look abit old fashion , and it’s safer with diamonds . But now seller put the green cabochon with the diamond one and it doesn’t look so bad . But diamonds are quite safe and you never go wrong with a simple diamonds either .
> 
> Would like a mini poll to hear from you ladies . Which bail would look better ?
> 
> View attachment 4070853
> View attachment 4070856
> View attachment 4070857


I like the bale with the mini cabochon, personally.


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> Hello ladies I need some opinion .
> 
> I m taking the smaller butterfly .  My folks have brought them back to HK . I have to decide which bail looks better .
> 
> Initially I was thinking if the jadeite bail with apple green mini cabochon might look abit old fashion , and it’s safer with diamonds . But now seller put the green cabochon with the diamond one and it doesn’t look so bad . But diamonds are quite safe and you never go wrong with a simple diamonds either .
> 
> Would like a mini poll to hear from you ladies . Which bail would look better ?
> 
> View attachment 4070853
> View attachment 4070856
> View attachment 4070857


Another option might be to substitute the green cab for an icy white.  I think that would be really gorgeous too.


----------



## cdtracing

Silver Mom said:


> Another option might be to substitute the green cab for an icy white.  I think that would be really gorgeous too.


Ooooooo....now that's an idea!!  I agree that would be gorgeous!!


----------



## EarthGatherer

2boys_jademommy said:


> My vote goes to the mini green cab surrounded by diamonds. [emoji3] You can never go wrong with diamonds but I think the pop of green is very sweet and not old fashioned at all but rather fun and fresh. I personally love round jewellery and so the cab surrounded by a circle of diamonds look perfect to me.


I agree with 2boys_jademommy 100%.


----------



## dingobeast

berniechocolate said:


> Hello ladies I need some opinion .
> 
> I m taking the smaller butterfly .  My folks have brought them back to HK . I have to decide which bail looks better .
> 
> Initially I was thinking if the jadeite bail with apple green mini cabochon might look abit old fashion , and it’s safer with diamonds . But now seller put the green cabochon with the diamond one and it doesn’t look so bad . But diamonds are quite safe and you never go wrong with a simple diamonds either .
> 
> Would like a mini poll to hear from you ladies . Which bail would look better ?
> 
> View attachment 4070853
> View attachment 4070856
> View attachment 4070857



Mini green cab with diamonds. It looks very fresh with the icy butterfly.


----------



## berniechocolate

Okie ladies thanks very much for the kind opinions .  Have decided and keep the suspense ! Do a reveal when it’s ready soon


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> Okie ladies thanks very much for the kind opinions .  Have decided and keep the suspense ! Do a reveal when it’s ready soon


It will be beautiful whatever you choose.


----------



## Redkoi01

Hello ladies your mother's day bangles are so pretty . I found an oval grade a carved jadeite bangle. It is very small not sure I will be able to ever take it off .


----------



## BreadnGem

Redkoi01 said:


> View attachment 4074213
> View attachment 4074216
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies your mother's day bangles are so pretty . I found an oval grade a carved jadeite bangle. It is very small not sure I will be able to ever take it off .



Woah, the green is so vivid! Looks regal with the gold bangles! Very gorgeous [emoji4]


----------



## BreadnGem

Found this bangle quite by chance in a little local shop while running errands. Am fascinated by the green floating flowers!


----------



## BreadnGem

Previously, we were talking about how lavender jade looks different under different lights. Well, it appears that green can have different looks too. The previous photos were taken near a window in daylight. 

These were taken indoors in a restaurant


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BreadnGem said:


> Found this bangle quite by chance in a little local shop while running errands. Am fascinated by the green floating flowers!
> 
> View attachment 4075952
> View attachment 4075953
> View attachment 4075954



Oh my this is gorgeous! Love Love Love those floating flowers. [emoji7] Fresh and lively and it is a bit of a chameleon. Now that’s a sweet find. [emoji6]


----------



## IWHLVR

BreadnGem said:


> Previously, we were talking about how lavender jade looks different under different lights. Well, it appears that green can have different looks too. The previous photos were taken near a window in daylight.
> 
> These were taken indoors in a restaurant
> 
> View attachment 4075960
> View attachment 4075961


yes!  I find my icy one does this . . .


----------



## IWHLVR

Redkoi01 said:


> View attachment 4074213
> View attachment 4074216
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies your mother's day bangles are so pretty . I found an oval grade a carved jadeite bangle. It is very small not sure I will be able to ever take it off .


Very nice!  Is that a bee on it?


----------



## BreadnGem

2boys_jademommy said:


> Oh my this is gorgeous! Love Love Love those floating flowers. [emoji7] Fresh and lively and it is a bit of a chameleon. Now that’s a sweet find. [emoji6]



Thank you! I am drawn to the fresh color as well. Looks quite cheerful [emoji1] . And I can’t stop looking at it, lol


----------



## Silver Mom

BreadnGem said:


> Found this bangle quite by chance in a little local shop while running errands. Am fascinated by the green floating flowers!
> 
> View attachment 4075952
> View attachment 4075953
> View attachment 4075954


So GORGEOUS!


----------



## jadelover

IWHLVR said:


> yes!  I find my icy one does this . . .



This is very interesting. The colour is so different.  I like the fresh looking green floating on the bangle.


----------



## BreadnGem

Thanks, Silver Mom & Jadelover [emoji4]


----------



## berniechocolate

BreadnGem said:


> Found this bangle quite by chance in a little local shop while running errands. Am fascinated by the green floating flowers!
> 
> View attachment 4075952
> View attachment 4075953
> View attachment 4075954



Very lovely .  You are in a green phase now ! [emoji77]


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> Very lovely .  You are in a green phase now ! [emoji77]


I never did before but I too LOVE green now.  It grew on me.


----------



## fanofjadeite

My special someone bought a surprise gift for me. I don't have it yet. Will post mod pic when I get it.


----------



## Silver Mom

fanofjadeite said:


> My special someone bought a surprise gift for me. I don't have it yet. Will post mod pic when I get it.
> View attachment 4079329


TRULY GORGY!  What a sweetheart!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Cookiefiend said:


> It's one of the 62mm bangles - an all green certified grade A jadeite jade bangle. It's very pretty!
> It's a lot like this one:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Certified-...779966?hash=item41e21325fe:g:tqgAAOSw5FJa-ezJ
> They have some beautiful things!



I LOVE this seller. she's one of my new favorites!! my little skinny bangle is from her....


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

hello jadies & jade sisters!!!
life are out of school now. yay!!! more time lookijg at all the beauties on JF!!!
anyway, this is what I'm wearing today... 2 light mint/lavender green everyday bangles, one is my super skinny round princess
please ignore my dry hands-- my beadworker hands LOL!!!
hope you all are having a great day!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

BreadnGem said:


> Did you win the auction? The color of your bangle is very soothing to look at


I'm all late replying!!
I'm so sorry!! it's been a flurry or end of school stuff and beading for me. but today is the last day for my kids. yay!!!!

anyway - I did win one of the bangles I wanted.  now just the wait for it to come... I always can't wait... I love jade mail!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

fanofjadeite said:


> My special someone bought a surprise gift for me. I don't have it yet. Will post mod pic when I get it.
> View attachment 4079329


wow that lavender is tdf!!!!!


----------



## fanofjadeite

Silver Mom said:


> TRULY GORGY!  What a sweetheart!


Thanks, silver mom


----------



## fanofjadeite

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> wow that lavender is tdf!!!!!


Thanks, ms_loka


----------



## fanofjadeite

dingobeast said:


> Ohhhh! I love all the red spots!


Thanks, dingobeast.. r u the one with the jade bangle with red spots from ultimate jadeite? Have u been wearing it?


----------



## fanofjadeite

berniechocolate said:


> The orange splotches look like a pop of orange jello so cute !


Thanks, bernie


----------



## fanofjadeite

teagansmum said:


> I love all the mixed colors! You found a unique beauty!


Thanks, tea


----------



## fanofjadeite

Thank





crosso said:


> Love this, Fan! It is a happy celebration of color!


Thanks, crosso. Your lakshmi is a beauty too. I like how pure white it is, and the carvings so gorgeous.


----------



## fanofjadeite

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hooray it arrived and it’s beautiful!! I love the red and yellow spots as well as the green spot against the pretty mint green. Looks fabulous on you [emoji7] great stack !


Thanks, jademommy


----------



## fanofjadeite

Purse Nut said:


> It’s gorgeous Fanofjadeite! Congrats[emoji322]
> Love your carved cuff too.


Thanks, pursenut. The carved cuff is my permanent bangle on my left wrist.


----------



## fanofjadeite

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> I love that @fanofjadeite !!!!! I love the lucky red spots and then the beautiful blue green one too!!! such a beautiful, colorful lady!!!!!!


Thanks, ms_loka. I love the red spots too


----------



## fanofjadeite

Silver Mom said:


> My early mother's day gift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4062048


It's gorgeous, silver mom! U r one lucky lady!


----------



## BreadnGem

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> I'm all late replying!!
> I'm so sorry!! it's been a flurry or end of school stuff and beading for me. but today is the last day for my kids. yay!!!!
> 
> anyway - I did win one of the bangles I wanted.  now just the wait for it to come... I always can't wait... I love jade mail!!



Congrats!


----------



## dingobeast

fanofjadeite said:


> Thanks, dingobeast.. r u the one with the jade bangle with red spots from ultimate jadeite? Have u been wearing it?



Yes, I love my red spotted bangle!


----------



## Icyjade

I’ve been meaning to post this interesting bracelet that I got last year but... y’know... life... it’s a bit different and I was all into mystery links for a while lol. I almost hyperventilated when I saw it on display at a local jewelry show and thank goodness it fit! Don’t know what I would do if it didn’t... 
Ok dunno why all the pics ended up on top but yeah. Various pics showing the front, back, on wrist and the “clasp” which is also carved out of the same piece of jade.


----------



## dingobeast

Icyjade said:


> View attachment 4082384
> View attachment 4082385
> View attachment 4082386
> View attachment 4082387
> View attachment 4082388
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been meaning to post this interesting bracelet that I got last year but... y’know... life... it’s a bit different and I was all into mystery links for a while lol. I almost hyperventilated when I saw it on display at a local jewelry show and thank goodness it fit! Don’t know what I would do if it didn’t...
> Ok dunno why all the pics ended up on top but yeah. Various pics showing the front, back, on wrist and the “clasp” which is also carved out of the same piece of jade.



That is a stunner!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Icyjade said:


> View attachment 4082384
> View attachment 4082385
> View attachment 4082386
> View attachment 4082387
> View attachment 4082388
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been meaning to post this interesting bracelet that I got last year but... y’know... life... it’s a bit different and I was all into mystery links for a while lol. I almost hyperventilated when I saw it on display at a local jewelry show and thank goodness it fit! Don’t know what I would do if it didn’t...
> Ok dunno why all the pics ended up on top but yeah. Various pics showing the front, back, on wrist and the “clasp” which is also carved out of the same piece of jade.



This is very unique - never seen anything like this before. I love it


----------



## Icyjade

2boys_jademommy said:


> This is very unique - never seen anything like this before. I love it



Thank you! First time I saw something like it too and really loved it when I saw it. The seller did say it’s not a common design. 



dingobeast said:


> That is a stunner!



Thank you!


----------



## Icyjade

I also got a white pendant n bangle that I don’t think I posted. The bail for the pendant is customized and reversible so that both sides can be worn. I do like having two looks for the pendant  so will probably go for reversible designs if I customize again.


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi jadies!

I"ve been having computer issues this past week... problems with connectivity and posting, and it seems to have finally resolved.  Missed you all!  Nothing new to report on my end, just trying to rotate my bangles through the left wrist.  I passed up some gorgeous earrings and I'm hoping this sells soon so I'll stop being tempted, haha. I have 3 black bangles already, but I love carved bangles, so I keep coming back to it. 



Icyjade said:


> I also got a white pendant n bangle that I don’t think I posted. The bail for the pendant is customized and reversible so that both sides can be worn. I do like having two looks for the pendant  so will probably go for reversible designs if I customize again.



So beautiful!  I like the idea of a reversible pendant.  The designer did a great job with the 2 looks.  I also really like that bangle.  The even white is just amazing.... I'm envious!


----------



## Silver Mom

Icyjade said:


> I also got a white pendant n bangle that I don’t think I posted. The bail for the pendant is customized and reversible so that both sides can be worn. I do like having two looks for the pendant  so will probably go for reversible designs if I customize again.
> 
> View attachment 4082507
> View attachment 4082508
> View attachment 4082509
> View attachment 4082510


Truly beautiful!


----------



## berniechocolate

Icyjade said:


> View attachment 4082384
> View attachment 4082385
> View attachment 4082386
> View attachment 4082387
> View attachment 4082388
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been meaning to post this interesting bracelet that I got last year but... y’know... life... it’s a bit different and I was all into mystery links for a while lol. I almost hyperventilated when I saw it on display at a local jewelry show and thank goodness it fit! Don’t know what I would do if it didn’t...
> Ok dunno why all the pics ended up on top but yeah. Various pics showing the front, back, on wrist and the “clasp” which is also carved out of the same piece of jade.



So unique ! The screw is carved out to function as a clasp ! Very statement piece of art !


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Icyjade said:


> I also got a white pendant n bangle that I don’t think I posted. The bail for the pendant is customized and reversible so that both sides can be worn. I do like having two looks for the pendant  so will probably go for reversible designs if I customize again.
> 
> View attachment 4082507
> View attachment 4082508
> View attachment 4082509
> View attachment 4082510



What a cool a design! 2 looks  in 1
Beautiful pendant that goes perfectly with your gorgeous bangle. I love the creaminess of it. [emoji7]


----------



## BreadnGem

Icyjade said:


> View attachment 4082384
> View attachment 4082385
> View attachment 4082386
> View attachment 4082387
> View attachment 4082388
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been meaning to post this interesting bracelet that I got last year but... y’know... life... it’s a bit different and I was all into mystery links for a while lol. I almost hyperventilated when I saw it on display at a local jewelry show and thank goodness it fit! Don’t know what I would do if it didn’t...
> Ok dunno why all the pics ended up on top but yeah. Various pics showing the front, back, on wrist and the “clasp” which is also carved out of the same piece of jade.



I’ve never seen anything like that before too. The clasp amazes me. I didnt even know one can carve a screw out of jade! Lol. 

The pendant is very versatile and it’s great that you have 2 different looks. And I love the white bangle. Looks so pure and shiny!


----------



## matsalice

Hi, I just want to show a nephrite jade bangle that I recently sent to GIA for certification. It is a Celadon color nephrite from Hetian area in China, so called Hetian Celadon jade. There are some dendrites in it and some areas of it are more translucent than others. GIA gave me this certificate showing that it is a "Translucent light greenish yellow nephrite jade". No other comments. I called GIA and asked if I can pay to get it tested if it is polymer impregnated, the customer service said usually no this treatment for nephrite, so GIA is not testing for nephrite jade if they are polymer impregnated or not. I then sent an online request to Chinese Hetian Jade Association, located in Suzhou, China. They replied me that for nephrite, especially Hetian white (and Celadon) nephrite, it is very rare that people use polymer to impregnate, because there is no reason to do so. The most popular treatments for Hetian white jade is some people make fake "skin" to turn a Hetian mountain jade to a Hetian pebble jade (or seed jade, as called by some people). Hetian pebble jade is much more expensive than mountain jade, so some people make fake skin to simulate the natural skin of the pebbles. They also said the dendrites in it are the evidence that this is not acid-rinsed or polymer impregnated as in treated jadeite jade. 

     I also did some research on those dendrites in nephrite, and found a paper published in GIA website. Seems dendrite is not uncommon. Here is the link:

https://www.gia.edu/gems-gemology/fall-2014-nephrite-jade-guangxi-province-china

      I hope my input can add more useful information to this forum about nephrite jade 

      I also sent three jadeite pieces to GIA for certs. That is quite expensive, but I feel much better that they all came back as jadeite jade with "Natural color. No polymer impregnation." Feel like I paid for learning more knowledge and make myself feel more peaceful knowing of this


----------



## Icyjade

Thanks to everyone for all your kind comments! 

Irl the pendant isn’t so creamy but the bangle is whiter so makes the pendant look creamy. Here’s a side by side I just took:





Junkenpo said:


> So beautiful!  I like the idea of a reversible pendant.  The designer did a great job with the 2 looks.  I also really like that bangle.  The even white is just amazing.... I'm envious!



Yeah I couldn’t resist the even white. And it’s so much cheaper than the other hetian that I liked. I wear this most of the time as it goes with nearly everything plus I’m less nervous with this versus my icy bangle (cos I do bang into things...)

And thank you! It was my design lol! There was a lot of back and forth with the workshop.


----------



## Icyjade

matsalice said:


> I also sent three jadeite pieces to GIA for certs. That is quite expensive, but I feel much better that they all came back as jadeite jade with "Natural color. No polymer impregnation." Feel like I paid for learning more knowledge and make myself feel more peaceful knowing of this



Hey I don’t know if it’s an option but I do find that the Hong Kong lab certification is pretty good and quite well regarded. Their certs also provide a bit more info than the GIA one. Just something to consider next time but thanks for sharing your experience with GIA!


----------



## Silver Mom

Icyjade said:


> Thanks to everyone for all your kind comments!
> 
> Irl the pendant isn’t so creamy but the bangle is whiter so makes the pendant look creamy. Here’s a side by side I just took:
> View attachment 4084626
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I couldn’t resist the even white. And it’s so much cheaper than the other hetian that I liked. I wear this most of the time as it goes with nearly everything plus I’m less nervous with this versus my icy bangle (cos I do bang into things...)
> 
> And thank you! It was my design lol! There was a lot of back and forth with the workshop.


What a perfect match.  Lovely!  Icyjade is this nephrite or jadeite?  So pretty.


----------



## Silver Mom

Icyjade said:


> Hey I don’t know if it’s an option but I do find that the Hong Kong lab certification is pretty good and quite well regarded. Their certs also provide a bit more info than the GIA one. Just something to consider next time but thanks for sharing your experience with GIA!


Icyjade,  I have certificates from both GIA and Hong Kong Jade and Stone Lab and I prefer the Hong Kong Jade and Stone lab better too.  It is the most highly regarded lab throughout the world because it was the first to certify jade many years ago.  They are very thorough although GIA is very highly regarded in the USA.  I believe that they use the same testing instruments and get the same results but the Hong Kong lab has a more detailed certificate.


----------



## Icyjade

Silver Mom said:


> What a perfect match.  Lovely!  Icyjade is this nephrite or jadeite?  So pretty.



Should be nephrite.


----------



## Icyjade

berniechocolate said:


> So unique ! The screw is carved out to function as a clasp ! Very statement piece of art !



I feel a bit nervous about the clasp coming undone and the bracelet shattering into pieces so I haven’t been wearing. My plan is to go back to the store I got it from and ask them to add some sort of safety chain to it. Do you ladies think it’s going to look terrible if I add a safety chain?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

matsalice said:


> Hi, I just want to show a nephrite jade bangle that I recently sent to GIA for certification. It is a Celadon color nephrite from Hetian area in China, so called Hetian Celadon jade. There are some dendrites in it and some areas of it are more translucent than others. GIA gave me this certificate showing that it is a "Translucent light greenish yellow nephrite jade". No other comments. I called GIA and asked if I can pay to get it tested if it is polymer impregnated, the customer service said usually no this treatment for nephrite, so GIA is not testing for nephrite jade if they are polymer impregnated or not. I then sent an online request to Chinese Hetian Jade Association, located in Suzhou, China. They replied me that for nephrite, especially Hetian white (and Celadon) nephrite, it is very rare that people use polymer to impregnate, because there is no reason to do so. The most popular treatments for Hetian white jade is some people make fake "skin" to turn a Hetian mountain jade to a Hetian pebble jade (or seed jade, as called by some people). Hetian pebble jade is much more expensive than mountain jade, so some people make fake skin to simulate the natural skin of the pebbles. They also said the dendrites in it are the evidence that this is not acid-rinsed or polymer impregnated as in treated jadeite jade.
> 
> I also did some research on those dendrites in nephrite, and found a paper published in GIA website. Seems dendrite is not uncommon. Here is the link:
> 
> https://www.gia.edu/gems-gemology/fall-2014-nephrite-jade-guangxi-province-china
> 
> I hope my input can add more useful information to this forum about nephrite jade
> 
> I also sent three jadeite pieces to GIA for certs. That is quite expensive, but I feel much better that they all came back as jadeite jade with "Natural color. No polymer impregnation." Feel like I paid for learning more knowledge and make myself feel more peaceful knowing of this
> 
> 
> View attachment 4083041
> View attachment 4083042
> View attachment 4083042
> View attachment 4083043
> View attachment 4083044
> View attachment 4083045



Thank you Matsalice for sharing this information. I knew that nephrite was not usually treated but I didn’t know about the fake skin treatment. Is that when the stone looks like there is a “crust” - usually a darker brown crust? 
I’m glad your pieces all checked out and you have a peace of mind. You bangle is very pretty    [emoji3]


----------



## IWHLVR

Icyjade said:


> View attachment 4082384
> View attachment 4082385
> View attachment 4082386
> View attachment 4082387
> View attachment 4082388
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been meaning to post this interesting bracelet that I got last year but... y’know... life... it’s a bit different and I was all into mystery links for a while lol. I almost hyperventilated when I saw it on display at a local jewelry show and thank goodness it fit! Don’t know what I would do if it didn’t...
> Ok dunno why all the pics ended up on top but yeah. Various pics showing the front, back, on wrist and the “clasp” which is also carved out of the same piece of jade.


wow it's lovely!  I've been watching for a sweet pixui bracelet!  Is the clasp hard?  I'm not sure I could twist it to get it on?


----------



## IWHLVR

Icyjade said:


> I also got a white pendant n bangle that I don’t think I posted. The bail for the pendant is customized and reversible so that both sides can be worn. I do like having two looks for the pendant  so will probably go for reversible designs if I customize again.
> 
> View attachment 4082507
> View attachment 4082508
> View attachment 4082509
> View attachment 4082510


These pieces are all to die for!  I really really like that pendant!  So clever!


----------



## IWHLVR

Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies!
> 
> I"ve been having computer issues this past week... problems with connectivity and posting, and it seems to have finally resolved.  Missed you all!  Nothing new to report on my end, just trying to rotate my bangles through the left wrist.  I passed up some gorgeous earrings and I'm hoping this sells soon so I'll stop being tempted, haha. I have 3 black bangles already, but I love carved bangles, so I keep coming back to it.


ooooh I see what you like in that bangle!  Do you know the seller?  Maybe if you emailed and offered less they would take it (-;


----------



## IWHLVR

Alright, opinion time . . . what's the widest bangle you're comfortable wearing?  I wanted a 30 cuff but couldn't get it on so had to return it.  )-:  My widest is a 23 (nephrite from 3jade) and I like it but at times am not sure it's entirely comfortable.  I'm wondering if going up in size would help or hurt that . . . thinking about a solid black if that helps with decision making and if you need to see a pic of it on me I can post one (-:


----------



## EarthGatherer

Hi everyone! I love all the new items, and want to post some pictures of a newly arrived bangle. It's the one my husband picked out. I like it quite a bit, it's almost totally opaque (you can only see light through when it's held directly by it). It modifies slightly between natural and incandescent lights.

I also got a small donut of Turkish Jade, which is only 50-80% jadeite and the remainder other minerals. It is also opaque, and does not take a glossy polish, but I like the color a lot. 

Have a great afternoon!


----------



## matsalice

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thank you Matsalice for sharing this information. I knew that nephrite was not usually treated but I didn’t know about the fake skin treatment. Is that when the stone looks like there is a “crust” - usually a darker brown crust?
> I’m glad your pieces all checked out and you have a peace of mind. You bangle is very pretty    [emoji3]


I found a picture from a Chinese jade bbs that some experts said this yellow parts are a fake skin. I have seen different fake skins and it is very difficult to differentiate. So need to be extremely cautious before you pay high price for a so called “pebble Hetian” with skin.


----------



## matsalice

Icyjade said:


> Hey I don’t know if it’s an option but I do find that the Hong Kong lab certification is pretty good and quite well regarded. Their certs also provide a bit more info than the GIA one. Just something to consider next time but thanks for sharing your experience with GIA!


Thanks for your comments. I actually don't stop by this forum often and maybe missed many posts. Can you let me know the name of the Hongkong lab? or their webiste? GIA cert is quite expensive and takes very long time. I would like to check the Hong Kong lab. Also I agree some high-level labs in China have more experiences to distinguish jadeite and jade. But I sell stuff in eBay, and feel that most people in US don't trust any Asia certs, GIA is the most authoritative ones for them.


----------



## matsalice

Icyjade said:


> I also got a white pendant n bangle that I don’t think I posted. The bail for the pendant is customized and reversible so that both sides can be worn. I do like having two looks for the pendant  so will probably go for reversible designs if I customize again.
> 
> View attachment 4082507
> View attachment 4082508
> View attachment 4082509
> View attachment 4082510


Is the white bangle nephrite jade? It is very pretty.


----------



## matsalice

matsalice said:


> I found a picture from a Chinese jade bbs that some experts said this yellow parts are a fake skin. I have seen different fake skins and it is very difficult to differentiate. So need to be extremely cautious before you pay high price for a so called “pebble Hetian” with skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4084922


Some white-colored pebble Hetian jade can sell up to thousands of dollars. Because of this, there are many fake pebble Hetian in Chinese market. So please be very careful and we need experts' opinion to judge before pay huge money for it.


----------



## dingobeast

Icyjade said:


> I feel a bit nervous about the clasp coming undone and the bracelet shattering into pieces so I haven’t been wearing. My plan is to go back to the store I got it from and ask them to add some sort of safety chain to it. Do you ladies think it’s going to look terrible if I add a safety chain?



Maybe they can do something subtle. I can see where the jade could unscrew itself if you are out an about, I would worry.


----------



## Icyjade

matsalice said:


> Thanks for your comments. I actually don't stop by this forum often and maybe missed many posts. Can you let me know the name of the Hongkong lab? or their webiste? GIA cert is quite expensive and takes very long time. I would like to check the Hong Kong lab. Also I agree some high-level labs in China have more experiences to distinguish jadeite and jade. But I sell stuff in eBay, and feel that most people in US don't trust any Asia certs, GIA is the most authoritative ones for them.



Here you go: http://www.jadeitelaboratory.com.hk/lab/index_en.html

Understand re: GIA but the HK lab is I think the most recognized for jade certification. Plus it provides more details which is great for buyers. If I buy, would prefer getting the HK cert over the GIA one to be honest. Over here in Singapore we also have a few local labs but not well recognized elsewhere. If you do try pls let us know what you think about the experience with both labs.


----------



## Icyjade

matsalice said:


> Is the white bangle nephrite jade? It is very pretty.



Yes it is. Doesn’t have the desired skin but I actually wanted a white bangle so works out well for me.


----------



## Icyjade

EarthGatherer said:


> I also got a small donut of Turkish Jade, which is only 50-80% jadeite and the remainder other minerals. It is also opaque, and does not take a glossy polish, but I like the color a lot.
> 
> Have a great afternoon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4084861
> View attachment 4084862
> View attachment 4084865



I really like the donut color too! Am still looking for my purple bangle and pendant sigh.


----------



## Icyjade

dingobeast said:


> Maybe they can do something subtle. I can see where the jade could unscrew itself if you are out an about, I would worry.



Ah! Just figured how to do a multi quote. Lol.

Yeah, went to the store and they will put in a thin chain with clip so that the chain doesn’t have to be too long. 



IWHLVR said:


> wow it's lovely!  I've been watching for a sweet pixui bracelet!  Is the clasp hard?  I'm not sure I could twist it to get it on?



Really hard! I had to get a bracelet buddy haha. 



IWHLVR said:


> These pieces are all to die for!  I really really like that pendant!  So clever!



Thank you!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

IWHLVR said:


> Alright, opinion time . . . what's the widest bangle you're comfortable wearing?  I wanted a 30 cuff but couldn't get it on so had to return it.  )-:  My widest is a 23 (nephrite from 3jade) and I like it but at times am not sure it's entirely comfortable.  I'm wondering if going up in size would help or hurt that . . . thinking about a solid black if that helps with decision making and if you need to see a pic of it on me I can post one (-:



I don’t own a cuff bangle but I have have heard that you should size up a little. Having said that I did have a very wide bangle (approx 20 mm) that I wore for a couple of hours. Ultimately did not keep it but it felt comfortable. I think the problem for some is when the bangle slides down your arm it may hurt your wrist bone. 
A black nephrite would be gorgeous and since black is so chic my preference is either slim or wide - black is extreme so go extreme [emoji6]
Oh and sure a pic of the bangle on you would be great [emoji3]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

EarthGatherer said:


> Hi everyone! I love all the new items, and want to post some pictures of a newly arrived bangle. It's the one my husband picked out. I like it quite a bit, it's almost totally opaque (you can only see light through when it's held directly by it). It modifies slightly between natural and incandescent lights.
> 
> I also got a small donut of Turkish Jade, which is only 50-80% jadeite and the remainder other minerals. It is also opaque, and does not take a glossy polish, but I like the color a lot.
> 
> Have a great afternoon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4084861
> View attachment 4084862
> View attachment 4084865



This looks great on you - very cool [emoji41]. Your husband has good taste 
The donut is so intense in its purple colour.


----------



## matsalice

Icyjade said:


> Here you go: http://www.jadeitelaboratory.com.hk/lab/index_en.html
> 
> Understand re: GIA but the HK lab is I think the most recognized for jade certification. Plus it provides more details which is great for buyers. If I buy, would prefer getting the HK cert over the GIA one to be honest. Over here in Singapore we also have a few local labs but not well recognized elsewhere. If you do try pls let us know what you think about the experience with both labs.


Thank you! I will go to check it. Thanks.


----------



## matsalice

Icyjade said:


> Yes it is. Doesn’t have the desired skin but I actually wanted a white bangle so works out well for me.


It is very pretty and whiteness reached 1st grade. I like pure white Hetian as well.


----------



## Silver Mom

matsalice said:


> Thanks for your comments. I actually don't stop by this forum often and maybe missed many posts. Can you let me know the name of the Hongkong lab? or their webiste? GIA cert is quite expensive and takes very long time. I would like to check the Hong Kong lab. Also I agree some high-level labs in China have more experiences to distinguish jadeite and jade. But I sell stuff in eBay, and feel that most people in US don't trust any Asia certs, GIA is the most authoritative ones for them.


I had some of my bangles certified by a lab in Hong Kong called Hong Kong Jade and Stone Lab.  They are the premier lab. Excellent.  You are right about the GIA.  I also have some certifications from them.  They take very long and are very expensive.  However, in the USA they are more recognized.  Either is good and they are both reputable.


----------



## matsalice

Silver Mom said:


> I had some of my bangles certified by a lab in Hong Kong called Hong Kong Jade and Stone Lab.  They are the premier lab. Excellent.  You are right about the GIA.  I also have some certifications from them.  They take very long and are very expensive.  However, in the USA they are more recognized.  Either is good and they are both reputable.


Thank you. I will write down and check this lab as well. I never used any Hongkong lab.


----------



## IWHLVR

matsalice said:


> Thanks for your comments. I actually don't stop by this forum often and maybe missed many posts. Can you let me know the name of the Hongkong lab? or their webiste? GIA cert is quite expensive and takes very long time. I would like to check the Hong Kong lab. Also I agree some high-level labs in China have more experiences to distinguish jadeite and jade. But I sell stuff in eBay, and feel that most people in US don't trust any Asia certs, GIA is the most authoritative ones for them.


I have used Mason Kay and like them very much -- they are expensive but I think it's like a GIA cert -- people trust them?  They test jadeite for polymer and I know they test nephrite but not whether they test for polymer?  Might be worth asking?  
BTW -- still watching for you to get some in my size (-;


----------



## IWHLVR

2boys_jademommy said:


> I don’t own a cuff bangle but I have have heard that you should size up a little. Having said that I did have a very wide bangle (approx 20 mm) that I wore for a couple of hours. Ultimately did not keep it but it felt comfortable. I think the problem for some is when the bangle slides down your arm it may hurt your wrist bone.
> A black nephrite would be gorgeous and since black is so chic my preference is either slim or wide - black is extreme so go extreme [emoji6]
> Oh and sure a pic of the bangle on you would be great [emoji3]


2boys I will have to post them later -- sorry )-:  Yesterday had lots of drama (including my 3 year old getting knocked down by a bigger kid and going to the ER for stitches).  Today we've been to the dr and swim practice and are packing for a girl scout overnight at a castle.  Tomorrow same stuff . . . Sunday a swim meet.  Hopefully I can get back on and post the pics (which I DID take lol!)  Sunday night?  Thanks for your opinion and help!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

IWHLVR said:


> 2boys I will have to post them later -- sorry )-:  Yesterday had lots of drama (including my 3 year old getting knocked down by a bigger kid and going to the ER for stitches).  Today we've been to the dr and swim practice and are packing for a girl scout overnight at a castle.  Tomorrow same stuff . . . Sunday a swim meet.  Hopefully I can get back on and post the pics (which I DID take lol!)  Sunday night?  Thanks for your opinion and help!



I’m sorry to hear your little one got hurt. I hope she is doing ok now - and hugs to you.... it’s hard seeing your kids get hurt. 
It sounds like you have a busy and fun filled weekend planned!  [emoji41]
No rush on the pic. Enjoy your weekend with your family. [emoji4]


----------



## MahoganyQT

No new jewelry but I jumped on the Jade roller bandwagon. I love the way it makes my face feel. Does anyone else use one?


----------



## BreadnGem

Icyjade said:


> Ah! Just figured how to do a multi quote. Lol.
> 
> Yeah, went to the store and they will put in a thin chain with clip so that the chain doesn’t have to be too long.
> 
> 
> 
> Really hard! I had to get a bracelet buddy haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Do show us the safety chain after it’s done! I’m curious to see how they do it. Is the chain going to be gold?


----------



## Junkenpo

MahoganyQT said:


> No new jewelry but I jumped on the Jade roller bandwagon. I love the way it makes my face feel. Does anyone else use one?



Neat device.  I will rub my bangle on my face sometimes and it does feel good.  Cool on hot days.  Where'd you get this?


----------



## Junkenpo

And since it has been awhile since I shared anything, here is my bead drawer. haha. 

I don't have anything new, but I did rearrange my jewelry box and this is how I'm storing my beaded necklaces.  The top right rectangle has jade, rose quartz, and garnet with rose quartz. Bottom right is jade and buffalo horn. The middle is a buffalo horn scarf ring. Everything else is jade.


----------



## Silver Mom

[/QUOTE]
Your collection is so awesome JKP.


----------



## ferragamolove

Hi, everyone!  I'm new to this thread...I had no idea that purseforum even had a jade thread and was excited to find it.  I have what is probably a very amateur question (with very subjective answers):  how important do you think it is to wear a jade bangle on your left wrist?  I've been wearing one on my left wrist because I heard that's the traditional way, but I just got a new watch and don't want it to bang against the bangle.  The watch actually fits slightly better on my left wrist (and the crown is facing the "right" way) so it makes sense to move the bangle to my right wrist, but is this a no-no?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> And since it has been awhile since I shared anything, here is my bead drawer. haha.
> 
> I don't have anything new, but I did rearrange my jewelry box and this is how I'm storing my beaded necklaces.  The top right rectangle has jade, rose quartz, and garnet with rose quartz. Bottom right is jade and buffalo horn. The middle is a buffalo horn scarf ring. Everything else is jade.



Bead Queen [emoji73]- gorgeous collection JKP!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

ferragamolove said:


> Hi, everyone!  I'm new to this thread...I had no idea that purseforum even had a jade thread and was excited to find it.  I have what is probably a very amateur question (with very subjective answers):  how important do you think it is to wear a jade bangle on your left wrist?  I've been wearing one on my left wrist because I heard that's the traditional way, but I just got a new watch and don't want it to bang against the bangle.  The watch actually fits slightly better on my left wrist (and the crown is facing the "right" way) so it makes sense to move the bangle to my right wrist, but is this a no-no?



Welcome Ferragamolove! Traditionally jade bangles are worn on the left because it’s closer to the heart I think. Also as most people are right handed, wearing it on the left will be less likely to get knocked around. Personally I don’t think it matters. I have seen women wearing a bangle on the right and some like me wear it on both


----------



## MahoganyQT

Junkenpo said:


> Neat device.  I will rub my bangle on my face sometimes and it does feel good.  Cool on hot days.  Where'd you get this?



I purchased mine from Amazon. I never thought of rubbing a bangle on my skin. Thats a great idea.


----------



## MahoganyQT

ferragamolove said:


> Hi, everyone!  I'm new to this thread...I had no idea that purseforum even had a jade thread and was excited to find it.  I have what is probably a very amateur question (with very subjective answers):  how important do you think it is to wear a jade bangle on your left wrist?  I've been wearing one on my left wrist because I heard that's the traditional way, but I just got a new watch and don't want it to bang against the bangle.  The watch actually fits slightly better on my left wrist (and the crown is facing the "right" way) so it makes sense to move the bangle to my right wrist, but is this a no-no?



I purchased my Jade bangle in China and was told to wear it in my left wrist. I tried wearing it on my right wrist but it just didn’t feel the same and being right handed it was knocked around more. Since I wear my watch on my left wrist I started wearing a matching Lokai bracelet on my wrist as a buffer between the two.


----------



## Junkenpo

ferragamolove said:


> Hi, everyone!  I'm new to this thread...I had no idea that purseforum even had a jade thread and was excited to find it.  I have what is probably a very amateur question (with very subjective answers):  how important do you think it is to wear a jade bangle on your left wrist?  I've been wearing one on my left wrist because I heard that's the traditional way, but I just got a new watch and don't want it to bang against the bangle.  The watch actually fits slightly better on my left wrist (and the crown is facing the "right" way) so it makes sense to move the bangle to my right wrist, but is this a no-no?



Most wear them on the left, but I haven't heard that wearing them on the right is at incorrect.  I wear one permanent bangle on my right...haven't taken it off in 3 years. On my left, I rotate through the rest of my collection. I'm right-handed and I actually wound up wearing my watch on my right wrist as well.  I just got used to it.


----------



## IWHLVR

ferragamolove said:


> Hi, everyone!  I'm new to this thread...I had no idea that purseforum even had a jade thread and was excited to find it.  I have what is probably a very amateur question (with very subjective answers):  how important do you think it is to wear a jade bangle on your left wrist?  I've been wearing one on my left wrist because I heard that's the traditional way, but I just got a new watch and don't want it to bang against the bangle.  The watch actually fits slightly better on my left wrist (and the crown is facing the "right" way) so it makes sense to move the bangle to my right wrist, but is this a no-no?


Ummm . . . I bought a different watch so I could keep wearing my jade on the left . . . LOL!  
I would love to say it was because I have an adopted Chinese son and a Chinese SIL and wanted to be "authentic" but really it's more because I have man-hands and the size I need for my left is smaller than what I would need on my right . . . and I have a hard enough time finding large enough for my left as it is!  Welcome!


----------



## ferragamolove

Thank you so much for the replies, everyone!  I think my question may have been answered for me...I tried to get the bangle on my right wrist today and couldn't get it past my knuckles (even ended up with a blister on one knuckle and a bruise on another!).  My husband wisely said that if it's that hard to get on, I probably shouldn't force it because it will be impossible to take off.  Even getting it off my left wrist took some wrangling.  So for now,  I guess I'll keep the bangle on the left and wear the watch on the right, even if it's not optimal...maybe like MahoganyQT, I"ll try to find a spacer.

Many thanks again!!


----------



## IWHLVR

2boys_jademommy said:


> I’m sorry to hear your little one got hurt. I hope she is doing ok now - and hugs to you.... it’s hard seeing your kids get hurt.
> It sounds like you have a busy and fun filled weekend planned!  [emoji41]
> No rush on the pic. Enjoy your weekend with your family. [emoji4]



Here you go 2boys -- this is one I got from 3jade.  It's a 66.5x23.  I do like it but feel like it looks really big on my wrist?  I asked Allan for a 30 in black . . . would probably go up to a 67 (this one goes on very easily with a little water) and think maybe the wider would not emphasize my large hands as much?

Had a good weekend but completely wiped out!  Looking forward to dinner and getting the kids to bed lol!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

IWHLVR said:


> Here you go 2boys -- this is one I got from 3jade.  It's a 66.5x23.  I do like it but feel like it looks really big on my wrist?  I asked Allan for a 30 in black . . . would probably go up to a 67 (this one goes on very easily with a little water) and think maybe the wider would not emphasize my large hands as much?
> 
> Had a good weekend but completely wiped out!  Looking forward to dinner and getting the kids to bed lol!



I don’t think it looks too big on you at all. [emoji4] 
I love the deep bluish green. It’s beautiful. 
A 30 mm would look amazing in the black nephrite Allan has. Are you in the process of getting it made?


----------



## IWHLVR

2boys_jademommy said:


> I don’t think it looks too big on you at all. [emoji4]
> I love the deep bluish green. It’s beautiful.
> A 30 mm would look amazing in the black nephrite Allan has. Are you in the process of getting it made?


Thankyou!  I did ask Allan to do a 30 but he said it was harder than he thought it would be (-;  excited to see how it works out!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

IWHLVR said:


> Thankyou!  I did ask Allan to do a 30 but he said it was harder than he thought it would be (-;  excited to see how it works out!



I’m sure it will look great - can’t wait to see it
By the way I hope your little one is doing ok. 
Be sure to post pics when you get the finished bangle from Allan [emoji6]


----------



## IWHLVR

2boys_jademommy said:


> I’m sure it will look great - can’t wait to see it
> By the way I hope your little one is doing ok.
> Be sure to post pics when you get the finished bangle from Allan [emoji6]


She is doing well -- got 3 stitches.  Should have had four but the number had worn off (we waited a LONG time) and I just didn't have the heard to stay for one more.  Hope it doesn't scar too bad but it looks OK?  
I will definitely post pics!!


----------



## DaisyShadow

Wearing an old piece today...


----------



## DaisyShadow

Glad it could still fit me [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

DaisyShadow said:


> View attachment 4088911
> 
> 
> Glad it could still fit me [emoji4]



Still fits and still looks fabulous  on you DaisyShadow ! [emoji7]
Love the smoky swirls of spinach green.


----------



## Silver Mom

DaisyShadow said:


> View attachment 4088909
> View attachment 4088910
> 
> 
> Wearing an old piece today...


Ooooooo so LOVELY Daisy!


----------



## Junkenpo

Morning Jadies!  

My pixel phone died yesterday, I have to head over to VZW to see if they can get it to work.  

In the mean time, here's a picture of US Supreme Court just Ruth Bader Ginsberg.  I wonder if her earrings are jade? 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Link to higher res image.


----------



## matsalice

IWHLVR said:


> I have used Mason Kay and like them very much -- they are expensive but I think it's like a GIA cert -- people trust them?  They test jadeite for polymer and I know they test nephrite but not whether they test for polymer?  Might be worth asking?
> BTW -- still watching for you to get some in my size (-;


Thank you fro letting me know. And what is your size? Sorry very often there are people contacting me for specific size. Can you let me know? Thanks.


----------



## Junkenpo

Also, I haven't worn Cat all year.... she always brings a strong "let's get it done!" energy that was a little overwhelming with this past year, but now that summer is here, all that positive energy seems more in line with my mood.






For the new and new lurkers.... Yukon Snow Nephrite.  She's one of Allan's of Jadediver's first attempts at a princess bangle, he upgraded his equipment after making her. haha


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Also, I haven't worn Cat all year.... she always brings a strong "let's get it done!" energy that was a little overwhelming with this past year, but now that summer is here, all that positive energy seems more in line with my mood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the new and new lurkers.... Yukon Snow Nephrite.  She's one of Allan's of Jadediver's first attempts at a princess bangle, he upgraded his equipment after making her. haha



I love this bangle. Most of his Yukon snow bangles were d shape so this one is very unique and looks lovely on you. Exudes positive energy indeed. [emoji7]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Morning Jadies!
> 
> My pixel phone died yesterday, I have to head over to VZW to see if they can get it to work.
> 
> In the mean time, here's a picture of US Supreme Court just Ruth Bader Ginsberg.  I wonder if her earrings are jade?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4092362
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to higher res image.



Those pack a statement! Looks like it might be nephrite....


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Morning Jadies!
> 
> My pixel phone died yesterday, I have to head over to VZW to see if they can get it to work.
> 
> In the mean time, here's a picture of US Supreme Court just Ruth Bader Ginsberg.  I wonder if her earrings are jade?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4092362
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to higher res image.



Those pack a statement! Looks like it might be nephrite....


----------



## IWHLVR

matsalice said:


> Thank you fro letting me know. And what is your size? Sorry very often there are people contacting me for specific size. Can you let me know? Thanks.


I wear a 63 or 64.  Higher if wider (-:  Thanks so much!  I've been watching your ebay listings


----------



## Icyjade

BreadnGem said:


> Do show us the safety chain after it’s done! I’m curious to see how they do it. Is the chain going to be gold?



Haven’t had time to go and collect but the store sent a pic. 18K WG...


----------



## Icyjade

Do you think this linked chain design is a bit too much as a necklace? Am tempted to ask the store to bring in for me...


----------



## Icyjade

Junkenpo said:


> Also, I haven't worn Cat all year.... she always brings a strong "let's get it done!" energy that was a little overwhelming with this past year, but now that summer is here, all that positive energy seems more in line with my mood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the new and new lurkers.... Yukon Snow Nephrite.  She's one of Allan's of Jadediver's first attempts at a princess bangle, he upgraded his equipment after making her. haha



Erm, very noob question but are princess bangles harder to make? I was told they are rarer as they require more materials to make. 

It’s a really nice vibrant color.  Gonna Google for jadediver now...


----------



## IWHLVR

Icyjade said:


> Erm, very noob question but are princess bangles harder to make? I was told they are rarer as they require more materials to make.
> 
> It’s a really nice vibrant color.  Gonna Google for jadediver now...



I think they are harder to make therefore more expensive and rarer (-;  You will love Allan!  He is not the cheapest but he is honest (-:


----------



## BreadnGem

Icyjade said:


> Erm, very noob question but are princess bangles harder to make? I was told they are rarer as they require more materials to make.
> 
> It’s a really nice vibrant color.  Gonna Google for jadediver now...



Yes they are harder to make because the craftsman will have to make sure that both the inside and outside of the bangle is perfectly rounded, smooth and symmetrical. For D shapes, the inside is flat, so it’s probably easier to cut and polish. It also takes more jade to make Princess rounds. 

For this reason, d shapes are more commonly found these days.


----------



## BreadnGem

Icyjade said:


> Haven’t had time to go and collect but the store sent a pic. 18K WG...
> View attachment 4097522



Thanks for showing us the finished product! Regarding the necklace, do you mean a jade chain necklace like the bracelet? I think whether it’s “too much” depends on how thick it is, but it’ll be very unique for sure!


----------



## essiedub

Icyjade said:


> I also got a white pendant n bangle that I don’t think I posted. The bail for the pendant is customized and reversible so that both sides can be worn. I do like having two looks for the pendant  so will probably go for reversible designs if I customize again.
> 
> View attachment 4082507
> View attachment 4082508
> View attachment 4082509
> View attachment 4082510



The 2-sided bail is both Clever and beautiful! I wish I had a local jeweler who could do custom designs.


----------



## essiedub

Junkenpo said:


> Morning Jadies!
> 
> My pixel phone died yesterday, I have to head over to VZW to see if they can get it to work.
> 
> In the mean time, here's a picture of US Supreme Court just Ruth Bader Ginsberg.  I wonder if her earrings are jade?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4092362
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to higher res image.




Nice photo. I read that she is a real jewelry nut! Love that. She has gorgeous skin for someone in her late(?) 80’s.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Hello jadies/jade sisters!!!!
I've been kept busy with boys.....boys out of school is hectic!!! 
they are now in their summer camp in the day, so that's good...
I thought I would share my new fat princess. she's an opaque... and she has some cool markings. I have a glade coming in, hopefully soon---  both of them are auctions... this one was won at around $21 
I hope your having a great day..


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Icyjade said:


> View attachment 4082384
> View attachment 4082385
> View attachment 4082386
> View attachment 4082387
> View attachment 4082388
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been meaning to post this interesting bracelet that I got last year but... y’know... life... it’s a bit different and I was all into mystery links for a while lol. I almost hyperventilated when I saw it on display at a local jewelry show and thank goodness it fit! Don’t know what I would do if it didn’t...
> Ok dunno why all the pics ended up on top but yeah. Various pics showing the front, back, on wrist and the “clasp” which is also carved out of the same piece of jade.


this is one nice piece of work!!!! my mom isn't even into jade as much as I am (as WE all are!) and she was blown away-- she told me: "you should have been trying to find something like that instead of your many bangles!"
THAT is one BEAUTIFUL bracelet tho!!!!!! you lucky chick!!!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

matsalice said:


> Hi, I just want to show a nephrite jade bangle that I recently sent to GIA for certification. It is a Celadon color nephrite from Hetian area in China, so called Hetian Celadon jade. There are some dendrites in it and some areas of it are more translucent than others. GIA gave me this certificate showing that it is a "Translucent light greenish yellow nephrite jade". No other comments. I called GIA and asked if I can pay to get it tested if it is polymer impregnated, the customer service said usually no this treatment for nephrite, so GIA is not testing for nephrite jade if they are polymer impregnated or not. I then sent an online request to Chinese Hetian Jade Association, located in Suzhou, China. They replied me that for nephrite, especially Hetian white (and Celadon) nephrite, it is very rare that people use polymer to impregnate, because there is no reason to do so. The most popular treatments for Hetian white jade is some people make fake "skin" to turn a Hetian mountain jade to a Hetian pebble jade (or seed jade, as called by some people). Hetian pebble jade is much more expensive than mountain jade, so some people make fake skin to simulate the natural skin of the pebbles. They also said the dendrites in it are the evidence that this is not acid-rinsed or polymer impregnated as in treated jadeite jade.
> 
> I also did some research on those dendrites in nephrite, and found a paper published in GIA website. Seems dendrite is not uncommon. Here is the link:
> 
> https://www.gia.edu/gems-gemology/fall-2014-nephrite-jade-guangxi-province-china
> 
> I hope my input can add more useful information to this forum about nephrite jade
> 
> I also sent three jadeite pieces to GIA for certs. That is quite expensive, but I feel much better that they all came back as jadeite jade with "Natural color. No polymer impregnation." Feel like I paid for learning more knowledge and make myself feel more peaceful knowing of this
> 
> 
> View attachment 4083041
> View attachment 4083042
> View attachment 4083042
> View attachment 4083043
> View attachment 4083044
> View attachment 4083045


I LOVE that bangle @matsalice !!!!! I love nephrite a lot because of the way it feels... don' get me wrong, I love jadeite a great deal but in a different way. Nephrite, hetian...they feel SO soft and silky... buttery soft. I love to touch my nephrite bangles and pendants when I am nervous or just to touch them because they are so soft and smooth to touch.
I love the coloring to this bangle... it had a soft glow to it.
and from what I've heard... many times ppl don't mess with nephrite as far as treatments go.. I think that is another reason I like hetian/nephrite... bcuz ppl don' really waste their time treating it. EXCEPT now I hear about this treatment to simulate the Haitian pebble jade.... I will be more aware of that one.
Please post more things like this for us!! I love learning more and trying to keep as much up to date on treatments as I can for being a layperson who just loves jade.  
and by the way--- I love all your for sale pieces... I need to get with you and set up layaway for one this summer... before we start getting school clothes!!!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Icyjade said:


> I also got a white pendant n bangle that I don’t think I posted. The bail for the pendant is customized and reversible so that both sides can be worn. I do like having two looks for the pendant  so will probably go for reversible designs if I customize again.
> 
> View attachment 4082507
> View attachment 4082508
> View attachment 4082509
> View attachment 4082510


@Icyjade ---- WOW!!!!! I just love the bangle and the pendant!!!
they are both beautiful!!!!! you are very lucky to have those pieces!!! such a beautiful match!!!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

matsalice said:


> I found a picture from a Chinese jade bbs that some experts said this yellow parts are a fake skin. I have seen different fake skins and it is very difficult to differentiate. So need to be extremely cautious before you pay high price for a so called “pebble Hetian” with skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4084922


@matsalice 
WOW!!!!! this is good to know!!!!! I was looking at one... hetian... and it also had a small part of the skin worked into the pendant.... I liked it but I wasn't sure at all about it.not being treated...i WAS going to take the plunge and try for it but now I'm glad I didn't. I HAD NO IDEA ppl are starting to take the skin/rind on nephrite... bcuz I've always known that lots of times ppl don't waste time treating nephrite. I guess I can'  think that anymore!! thank you for the post & example of this.... now I 'l be more aware. or maybe just stick to getting  my hetian & nephrite from you


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Junkenpo said:


> Neat device.  I will rub my bangle on my face sometimes and it does feel good.  Cool on hot days.  Where'd you get this?


@Junkenpo --- HEY!!!! lol!!! I do the same thing!!! I rub my face and neck with one of my bangles it works great for me! AND if I have a headache... I use my smooth dark hetians to massage my temples, head or my neck (whatever is hurting.)
I also want to get one of these tho!! just to have on hand


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi all!  Hope everyone's summer is going well.   I'm going to the beach quite a bit and getting very brown, haha. DH and I will be celebrating our ten year anniversary soon and he's been throwing out suggestions for things to get me.  I actually feel quite content with all my stuff, so I'm asking for time (all day family beach day!) instead of baubles... but I just saw this from Tiffany .  Totally out of my budget, but still classic T&Co.  White jade & yellow gold.  US$3000


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Hi all!  Hope everyone's summer is going well.   I'm going to the beach quite a bit and getting very brown, haha. DH and I will be celebrating our ten year anniversary soon and he's been throwing out suggestions for things to get me.  I actually feel quite content with all my stuff, so I'm asking for time (all day family beach day!) instead of baubles... but I just saw this from Tiffany .  Totally out of my budget, but still classic T&Co.  White jade & yellow gold.  US$3000
> 
> View attachment 4110295



10 years - Happy Anniversary to you and your DH JKP!! [emoji7][emoji7]
A family day at the beach sounds perfect. [emoji41]Now having said that, this Elsa Peretti pendant is so pretty. You could wear it to the beach lol! 
But if I had to choose one I would pick a family outing too. [emoji6][emoji4]


----------



## Purse Nut

Congrats on 10 years and Happy Anniversary JPK!!!
A day at the beach sounds wonderful!


----------



## Purse Nut

Just want to put an alert out on an eBay seller who is selling B grade Jadeite bangles for hundreds of dollars, tamcath1. 
I made an inquiry about a lavender bangle for any treatments and was told it’s B grade. This seller has lots of followers too. 
Just FYI ladies.


----------



## Icyjade

BreadnGem said:


> Thanks for showing us the finished product! Regarding the necklace, do you mean a jade chain necklace like the bracelet? I think whether it’s “too much” depends on how thick it is, but it’ll be very unique for sure!



Yes you do mean a jade chain necklace... maybe I should ask the store for pics if they come across one... 



ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> this is one nice piece of work!!!! my mom isn't even into jade as much as I am (as WE all are!) and she was blown away-- she told me: "you should have been trying to find something like that instead of your many bangles!"
> THAT is one BEAUTIFUL bracelet tho!!!!!! you lucky chick!!!!





ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> @Icyjade ---- WOW!!!!! I just love the bangle and the pendant!!!
> they are both beautiful!!!!! you are very lucky to have those pieces!!! such a beautiful match!!!!



Thank you. I do think I was very lucky. I stumbled on the store early. Don’t think the bracelet would have lasted if others saw it first. Most importantly it fit considering how hard it is to find bangles in larger sizes... I’m actually slightly more motivated to lose weight thinking that maybe my hand/bangle size will go down lol.


----------



## Icyjade

Just got a new pendant. I really need something lavender next... 






My small collection of pendants


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Icyjade said:


> Just got a new pendant. I really need something lavender next...
> 
> View attachment 4110975
> 
> View attachment 4110973
> 
> 
> My small collection of pendants
> View attachment 4110974



Pretty pendant collection icyjade [emoji3]


----------



## Purse Nut

Icyjade these pendants are really beautiful.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Junkenpo said:


> Hi all!  Hope everyone's summer is going well.   I'm going to the beach quite a bit and getting very brown, haha. DH and I will be celebrating our ten year anniversary soon and he's been throwing out suggestions for things to get me.  I actually feel quite content with all my stuff, so I'm asking for time (all day family beach day!) instead of baubles... but I just saw this from Tiffany .  Totally out of my budget, but still classic T&Co.  White jade & yellow gold.  US$3000
> 
> View attachment 4110295


happy belated anniversary @Junkenpo !! I hope u had a great weekend with your family!!! and I think that tiffany pendant is beautiful!!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Purse Nut said:


> Just want to put an alert out on an eBay seller who is selling B grade Jadeite bangles for hundreds of dollars, tamcath1.
> I made an inquiry about a lavender bangle for any treatments and was told it’s B grade. This seller has lots of followers too.
> Just FYI ladies.


oh my gosh!!!!
wow.. what does the lavender you were inquiring about look like?
good to know!!!!! but I rarely mess with any other bangle sellers than the 4 or 5 that I usually deal with... BUT now im going to take a look at their stuff.
I wish they would just be honest about it... and it's nuts when they sell B grade bangles for hundreds of dollars!!! I'm always thinking--"does anyone actually buy those does that price?!" I guess they do!!!
Good lookin out @Purse Nut !!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

ooh


Icyjade said:


> Just got a new pendant. I really need something lavender next...
> 
> View attachment 4110975
> 
> View attachment 4110973
> 
> 
> My small collection of pendants
> View attachment 4110974


ooh that is one yummy collection @Icyjade !!!! I love that green donut especially-- looks like a LifeSaver Gummy to me!!   i love those ice pendants too!! you have such beauties in your collection!!!


----------



## LunaDoo

Purse Nut said:


> Just want to put an alert out on an eBay seller who is selling B grade Jadeite bangles for hundreds of dollars, tamcath1.
> I made an inquiry about a lavender bangle for any treatments and was told it’s B grade. This seller has lots of followers too.
> Just FYI ladies.


Yes, only a couple of things (some average, should not be expensive pi discs) are listed as Grade A. Those are 2,000+.


----------



## essiedub

Junkenpo said:


> Hi all!  Hope everyone's summer is going well.   I'm going to the beach quite a bit and getting very brown, haha. DH and I will be celebrating our ten year anniversary soon and he's been throwing out suggestions for things to get me.  I actually feel quite content with all my stuff, so I'm asking for time (all day family beach day!) instead of baubles... but I just saw this from Tiffany .  Totally out of my budget, but still classic T&Co.  White jade & yellow gold.  US$3000
> 
> View attachment 4110295



I Really like the chain treated as bail. I’m going to see if I can do this to something!




Icyjade said:


> Just got a new pendant. I really need something lavender next...
> 
> View attachment 4110975
> 
> View attachment 4110973
> 
> 
> My small collection of pendants
> View attachment 4110974



These are just so great. I love jade in modernized settings. Mine are set in the traditional 24k and I definitely like these better.  What is the story behind the the luminous white jade? (the one in your triple jade).. what makes It clear? Is it the clear part of the green jade? Or is it it’s own chemical composition? Is it mined in a specific region etc.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

is there any way to clean color polish off jade?? this bangle is around 2 yrs old and I'm tired of seeing the color polish when i wear it, and im not even looking for it, to me its obvious(its purple.)
I'm sure you guys can see it as well
ive always won
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 dered--who would use it on a gray bangle as well?!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> is there any way to clean color polish off jade?? this bangle is around 2 yrs old and I'm tired of seeing the color polish when i wear it, and im not even looking for it, to me its obvious(its purple.)
> I'm sure you guys can see it as well
> ive always won
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4113182
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dered--who would use it on a gray bangle as well?!



Your blue grey bangle looks lovely on you Ms Blue  [emoji6] It looks super snug - is it hard to put on and remove?


----------



## BreadnGem

Icyjade said:


> Just got a new pendant. I really need something lavender next...
> 
> View attachment 4110975
> 
> View attachment 4110973
> 
> 
> My small collection of pendants
> View attachment 4110974



Very pretty pendants! All your pendants have such lovely diamond settings!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I went to San Francisco and went to Gumps and picked up this beauty. The chain is something I already had in my jewelry box. It just spoke to me.


----------



## Junkenpo

etoupebirkin said:


> I went to San Francisco and went to Gumps and picked up this beauty. The chain is something I already had in my jewelry box. It just spoke to me.



This is just utterly gorgeous! I adore carved jade and the color on that pendant is divine.   That chain is also beautiful; is it custom or designer?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

etoupebirkin said:


> View attachment 4114331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to San Francisco and went to Gumps and picked up this beauty. The chain is something I already had in my jewelry box. It just spoke to me.



Beautiful and I love the colour. Gorgeous red.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Junkenpo said:


> This is just utterly gorgeous! I adore carved jade and the color on that pendant is divine.   That chain is also beautiful; is it custom or designer?


The chain is by Robert Brue Bielka. His work is exquisite.


----------



## BreadnGem

I found these 3 little icy pendants on sale and couldn’t resist!


----------



## BreadnGem

etoupebirkin said:


> View attachment 4114331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to San Francisco and went to Gumps and picked up this beauty. The chain is something I already had in my jewelry box. It just spoke to me.



Very beautiful, and and chain is very pretty [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BreadnGem said:


> I found these 3 little icy pendants on sale and couldn’t resist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4116955



Very pretty and dainty pendants Are they cut from the same stone you think? Love their iciness! [emoji7]


----------



## BreadnGem

2boys_jademommy said:


> Very pretty and dainty pendants Are they cut from the same stone you think? Love their iciness! [emoji7]



Thank you! I don’t think they are from the same stone as they are slightly different shades of colors and translucency. The longest one is near glassy variety while the smallest has quite a bit of clouds and is white. The chubby one has a floating green streak right at the bottom but it’s not obvious unless you hold it up against the light .


----------



## dingobeast

etoupebirkin said:


> View attachment 4114331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to San Francisco and went to Gumps and picked up this beauty. The chain is something I already had in my jewelry box. It just spoke to me.



 This literally made me gasp. That is utterly lovely.


----------



## dingobeast

Icyjade said:


> Just got a new pendant. I really need something lavender next...
> 
> View attachment 4110975
> 
> View attachment 4110973
> 
> 
> My small collection of pendants
> View attachment 4110974



All stunning in gorgeous settings, Icyjade.


----------



## Icyjade

2boys_jademommy said:


> Pretty pendant collection icyjade [emoji3]





Purse Nut said:


> Icyjade these pendants are really beautiful.





ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> ooh
> 
> ooh that is one yummy collection @Icyjade !!!! I love that green donut especially-- looks like a LifeSaver Gummy to me!!   i love those ice pendants too!! you have such beauties in your collection!!!





dingobeast said:


> All stunning in gorgeous settings, Icyjade.



Thank you!! I’m happy they get some love online. No one around me appreciates them except me. That doesn’t stop me from wearing or buying more but yeah getting some online loving helps haha. 



essiedub said:


> These are just so great. I love jade in modernized settings. Mine are set in the traditional 24k and I definitely like these better.  What is the story behind the the luminous white jade? (the one in your triple jade).. what makes It clear? Is it the clear part of the green jade? Or is it it’s own chemical composition? Is it mined in a specific region etc.



Oh I only buy already set jade if I love the settings as I know I won’t wear them otherwise. I usually don’t wear yellow gold and I lost count how many pieces I’ve passed up as I thought the settings were too oldish and something my grandma would wear... 

The triple icy jadeite is from a b&m store that also sells lovely colored gems. I’m not sure which part of the jade stone it’s from but icy jade is fairly common? I think it’s the glassy ones that are much rarer. Should be Burmese as China jade is nephrite. 

This was a special priced item and I paid less than 1k for them which I thought was fantastic value. I love the design as the links between the cabs allows quite a bit of movement and in such longish designs, I find I don’t really like a straight static design. 



BreadnGem said:


> Very pretty pendants! All your pendants have such lovely diamond settings!



Thank you! I like the added sparkle so I try to add/have some diamonds in the designs. I’m a magpie lol.


----------



## Icyjade

Icyjade said:


> Haven’t had time to go and collect but the store sent a pic. 18K WG...
> View attachment 4097522



Ok remember this? 

I asked the store to look for necklaces... will update... in the meantime I found pics of what it could look like...

I’m not into religious symbols so no Buddha or guanyin for me but what do you ladies think? Lovely to wear or a bit too much on the neck?


----------



## BreadnGem

Icyjade said:


> View attachment 4117854
> 
> 
> Ok remember this?
> 
> I asked the store to look for necklaces... will update... in the meantime I found pics of what it could look like...
> 
> I’m not into religious symbols so no Buddha or guanyin for me but what do you ladies think? Lovely to wear or a bit too much on the neck?



Very interesting. The jade chains in the pic are so translucent. What sort of design would you be looking for in terms of the pendant?

I suppose such a necklace would be quite heavy!


----------



## dingobeast

Icyjade said:


> View attachment 4117854
> 
> 
> Ok remember this?
> 
> I asked the store to look for necklaces... will update... in the meantime I found pics of what it could look like...
> 
> I’m not into religious symbols so no Buddha or guanyin for me but what do you ladies think? Lovely to wear or a bit too much on the neck?



I really like them. Maybe a sweet bat or peach? I would like to see how it hangs. I have a thing for the yellow jade.


----------



## Junkenpo

Icyjade said:


> Ok remember this?
> 
> I asked the store to look for necklaces... will update... in the meantime I found pics of what it could look like...
> 
> I’m not into religious symbols so no Buddha or guanyin for me but what do you ladies think? Lovely to wear or a bit too much on the neck?


I would wear either of those chains in a heartbeat!


----------



## Junkenpo

Wasting time on evilbay... look at this bangle!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Wasting time on evilbay... look at this bangle!
> View attachment 4118571



Very interesting bangle indeed JKP - are you considering getting it? You’ll need the “evil eye” to ward off “evilbay “ lol! Not even sure if those are evil eyes but that’s what it reminded me of. [emoji6]


----------



## berniechocolate

Some recent purchases .


----------



## dingobeast

berniechocolate said:


> Some recent purchases .
> 
> ]ATTACH=full]4123303[/ATTACH]
> View attachment 4123304
> View attachment 4123313
> View attachment 4123318



Wow, Bernie! Such a lovely and icy bunch. That bunny is adorable.


----------



## berniechocolate

Not show why this group shot didn’t show up


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> Some recent purchases .
> 
> View attachment 4123303
> 
> View attachment 4123304
> View attachment 4123313
> View attachment 4123318



Gorgeous Bernie! I had to look twice because I initially thought your icy white bangle had a pink patch but realized it is the red underneath showing through Very translucent indeed. 
Love the butterflies and bunny and the green Hello Kitty is too cute! [emoji7]


----------



## luckybunny

berniechocolate said:


> Some recent purchases .
> 
> View attachment 4123303
> 
> View attachment 4123304
> View attachment 4123313
> View attachment 4123318



A million likes on the bunny!!!!


----------



## berniechocolate

dingobeast said:


> Wow, Bernie! Such a lovely and icy bunch. That bunny is adorable.



I love the bunnie [emoji235][emoji235]! Thanks ! Used to referred to my son as bunny when he was little . Though he was born in the year of the pig really [emoji23][emoji23]

Reminds me of this milk candy my son & I love to snack on


----------



## berniechocolate

luckybunny said:


> A million likes on the bunny!!!!



Yeah .  [emoji173]️ it  luckybunny ! [emoji1]


----------



## berniechocolate

2boys_jademommy said:


> Gorgeous Bernie! I had to look twice because I initially thought your icy white bangle had a pink patch but realized it is the red underneath showing through Very translucent indeed.
> Love the butterflies and bunny and the green Hello Kitty is too cute! [emoji7]



Thanks sweets !  Yes the icy bangle has such a translucent stretch that it’s quite colorless , so strong colors like red shows underneath it . 

I m trying not to buy anymore and to just enjoy these haha ( hopefully ) 

Kitty is with bread & Jem .  We just had a tete a tete yesterday !


----------



## berniechocolate

Icyjade said:


> View attachment 4117854
> 
> 
> Ok remember this?
> 
> I asked the store to look for necklaces... will update... in the meantime I found pics of what it could look like...
> 
> I’m not into religious symbols so no Buddha or guanyin for me but what do you ladies think? Lovely to wear or a bit too much on the neck?



It’s very lovely .  I suppose if your are Buddhist it would be apt .  But I do have friends who are free thinkers who display Buddha statues in their house as a piece of art . 

It’s a piece of art itself ! The carving is so detailed to be fashioned into link for a necklace . I suppose if you are into statement necklace , this would stand out a lot .   But would you wear this everyday or as a random dress up outfits kinda thing .


----------



## berniechocolate

Junkenpo said:


> Wasting time on evilbay... look at this bangle!
> View attachment 4118571



Looks like Nephrite .  The gold accent looks neat but how do they get it to stick on .  Pretty sure it comes with a hefty price tag with all that gold


----------



## Icyjade

BreadnGem said:


> Very interesting. The jade chains in the pic are so translucent. What sort of design would you be looking for in terms of the pendant?
> 
> I suppose such a necklace would be quite heavy!





dingobeast said:


> I really like them. Maybe a sweet bat or peach? I would like to see how it hangs. I have a thing for the yellow jade.



I’m thinking any neutral design is fine, like goldfish or gourd. 



I can’t afford such quality so I’m expecting mine to be fair opaque and without such intense colours...

Think is lighter than some of my pearl necklaces so should be fine. 




berniechocolate said:


> It’s very lovely .  I suppose if your are Buddhist it would be apt .  But I do have friends who are free thinkers who display Buddha statues in their house as a piece of art .
> 
> It’s a piece of art itself ! The carving is so detailed to be fashioned into link for a necklace . I suppose if you are into statement necklace , this would stand out a lot .   But would you wear this everyday or as a random dress up outfits kinda thing .



Yeah... I think I will. Just like pearl ropes I guess...

And I just got this pendant! It’s a tiny little thing and so thin but I love the color... and the cute “cloud” design.


----------



## Icyjade

berniechocolate said:


> Some recent purchases .
> 
> View attachment 4123303
> 
> View attachment 4123304
> View attachment 4123313
> View attachment 4123318



Oh my goodness your new bangle is stunning!!!


----------



## berniechocolate

Icyjade said:


> Oh my goodness your new bangle is stunning!!!



Thanks ! Easily one of my favorite bangles .  Icy is so easy to wear


----------



## berniechocolate

Bought a lavender jadeite ring .


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> View attachment 4128093
> 
> 
> View attachment 4128095
> 
> 
> Bought a lavender jadeite ring .



[emoji7] It’s stunning Bernie - as icy as your bangle! [emoji8] Love your beautiful collection.


----------



## teagansmum

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> is there any way to clean color polish off jade?? this bangle is around 2 yrs old and I'm tired of seeing the color polish when i wear it, and im not even looking for it, to me its obvious(its purple.)
> I'm sure you guys can see it as well
> ive always won
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4113182
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dered--who would use it on a gray bangle as well?!



The best thing to use is acetate. Just soak your bangle over night in acetate and it will remove the color polish. It won't damage the bangle as long as it's grade A.


----------



## back

Please forgive me if I'm posting this in the wrong area - I'm a complete newbie to posting in forums!  I just recently acquired this lovely jade necklace.  As you can see, it's missing one strand of jade, and I have some jade beads I can use to restore it.  I also want to replace the clasp and would love some suggestions and input on the age of this necklace.  I seem to recall seeing something similar back in the '70s.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

back said:


> Please forgive me if I'm posting this in the wrong area - I'm a complete newbie to posting in forums!  I just recently acquired this lovely jade necklace.  As you can see, it's missing one strand of jade, and I have some jade beads I can use to restore it.  I also want to replace the clasp and would love some suggestions and input on the age of this necklace.  I seem to recall seeing something similar back in the '70s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4130938



I’m sorry I can’t help as I am not very creative but your jade strand is beautiful. Lovely soft green. I bet it looks really elegant on you 
Welcome to the Jade forum by the way. [emoji3]


----------



## back

2boys_jademommy said:


> I’m sorry I can’t help as I am not very creative but your jade strand is beautiful. Lovely soft green. I bet it looks really elegant on you
> Welcome to the Jade forum by the way. [emoji3]


Thank you so much!  I just found a great bead on eBay to add for the clasp!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

back said:


> Thank you so much!  I just found a great bead on eBay to add for the clasp!!



Awesome! Please post pics when you have your new clasp - would love to see it. [emoji4]


----------



## berniechocolate

back said:


> Please forgive me if I'm posting this in the wrong area - I'm a complete newbie to posting in forums!  I just recently acquired this lovely jade necklace.  As you can see, it's missing one strand of jade, and I have some jade beads I can use to restore it.  I also want to replace the clasp and would love some suggestions and input on the age of this necklace.  I seem to recall seeing something similar back in the '70s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4130938



You can try to bring it to be restring .  The uniform ethereal light green is so lovely ! Welcome and please share your jade here ! We love pictures here


----------



## berniechocolate

2boys_jademommy said:


> [emoji7] It’s stunning Bernie - as icy as your bangle! [emoji8] Love your beautiful collection.



Thanks !


----------



## berniechocolate

A thick width creamy white jadeite with interesting red spots .  I m sold the minute I saw the curious red bits resembling a perennial Chinese dim sum favorite  Char Siew pau .  But it’s quite a mouthful so I ‘d just call this dotty . 

Fake tattoos! Lol my hubby got these fake tattoos stick . So this is a family shot of faking it with my son and hubby . And dotty of course lol


----------



## berniechocolate

By the way that’s what a Char Siew pau looks like .


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> View attachment 4131751
> View attachment 4131752
> 
> 
> A thick width creamy white jadeite with interesting red spots .  I m sold the minute I saw the curious red bits resembling a perennial Chinese dim sum favorite  Char Siew pau .  But it’s quite a mouthful so I ‘d just call this dotty .
> 
> Fake tattoos! Lol my hubby got these fake tattoos stick . So this is a family shot of faking it with my son and hubby . And dotty of course lol



I love Dotty and Cha Siew Baos too! [emoji39] Actually Dotty can be like Siu Mai too - another dim sum dish which is topped with roe [emoji6]
Is this a new bangle Bernie? I love how clean it looks and how the little dots of red sparks it up. 
Lovely family tattoos lol!


----------



## berniechocolate

Yes it’s a new bangle .  And wow ! I love Siew mai !!!! My comfort food lol 

Thanks .  It’s just a fun thing about  the tattooes . We are cowards low threshold of pain don’t dare to get inked . Pain ! Lol [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> Yes it’s a new bangle .  And wow ! I love Siew mai !!!! My comfort food lol
> 
> Thanks .  It’s just a fun thing about  the tattooes . We are cowards low threshold of pain don’t dare to get inked . Pain ! Lol [emoji23][emoji23]



Forgot to ask if it’s a round bangle or an oval one? Fits nicely on you and I like that it has a higher dome. [emoji7]


----------



## berniechocolate

It's cut like a chubby  wheel  its a round high dome u are spot on ! 8.6 mm in thickness .love this one !thanks again


----------



## Icyjade

I found a new favourite jade color! Now I NEED a pair of earrings in this color... so deliciously green you know?




Vendor pic


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Icyjade said:


> I found a new favourite jade color! Now I NEED a pair of earrings in this color... so deliciously green you know?
> 
> View attachment 4132131
> 
> 
> Vendor pic
> View attachment 4132132



It’s dark and rich but icy at the same time I can see why the colour is a new favourite. [emoji6]


----------



## camelotshadowjade

IWHLVR said:


> Alright, opinion time . . . what's the widest bangle you're comfortable wearing?  I wanted a 30 cuff but couldn't get it on so had to return it.  )-:  My widest is a 23 (nephrite from 3jade) and I like it but at times am not sure it's entirely comfortable.  I'm wondering if going up in size would help or hurt that . . . thinking about a solid black if that helps with decision making and if you need to see a pic of it on me I can post one (-:


I'd like to see a pic. Been looking for  a black nephrite & a cuff would be nice but I suppose if paying more than $100 I should get something I can wear daily. How did you like 3JADE? Been checking 3JADE out since I can't get into wonderland anymore since I returned a bangle. Had alot of expenses lately but I feel the need for another bangle coming on. 

Nevermind...found the picture as I still have a  months worth of reading to catch up!!!

Still like to know about 3JADE...


----------



## camelotshadowjade

teagansmum said:


> The best thing to use is acetate. Just soak your bangle over night in acetate and it will remove the color polish. It won't damage the bangle as long as it's grade A.


Do you mean acetone? Nail polish remover?


----------



## berniechocolate

Icyjade said:


> I found a new favourite jade color! Now I NEED a pair of earrings in this color... so deliciously green you know?
> 
> View attachment 4132131
> 
> 
> Vendor pic
> View attachment 4132132



Very pretty intense green ruyi !


----------



## LunaDoo

camelotshadowjade said:


> I'd like to see a pic. Been looking for  a black nephrite & a cuff would be nice but I suppose if paying more than $100 I should get something I can wear daily. How did you like 3JADE? Been checking 3JADE out since I can't get into wonderland anymore since I returned a bangle. Had alot of expenses lately but I feel the need for another bangle coming on.
> 
> Nevermind...found the picture as I still have a  months worth of reading to catch up!!!
> 
> Still like to know about 3JADE...


What's wonderland?


----------



## teagansmum

camelotshadowjade said:


> Do you mean acetone? Nail polish remover?


Yes. Strangely enough it works great to get color polish off jade and doesn't hurt the jade.


----------



## back

Thanks for the nice comments about my repairable five strand necklace.  

I hope you all don't mind offering a little more advice.  

I've been collecting more jade beads and have enough now to make the additional strand. BUT, some of the beads I would be using aren't quite as translucent and are very slightly darker.  I figured if I disperse them evenly it would be okay.  I have some other beads that color match very well, but are dyed quartz rather than jadeite like the rest of the necklace. 

I'm wondering if I should consider using a few of the dyed quartz or hold off for the real thing?


----------



## Bostonjetset

What a great thread. How did I pass it buy all these years?!!

I got this pendant in Beijing 10 years ago and recently had a local jeweler custom make a gold bale for it rather than wear on the red cord it came with. I think it came out okay (though I would have preferred it a little less chunky) but the jeweler was not very versed in working with jade. He kept insisting it was jadeite even though the govt certificates I got with it claim it’s nephrite and it has the oily look typical of nephrite.


----------



## berniechocolate

deleted


----------



## berniechocolate

back said:


> Thanks for the nice comments about my repairable five strand necklace.
> 
> I hope you all don't mind offering a little more advice.
> 
> I've been collecting more jade beads and have enough now to make the additional strand. BUT, some of the beads I would be using aren't quite as translucent and are very slightly darker.  I figured if I disperse them evenly it would be okay.  I have some other beads that color match very well, but are dyed quartz rather than jadeite like the rest of the necklace.
> 
> I'm wondering if I should consider using a few of the dyed quartz or hold off for the real thing?



do u have some pictures so we can offer suggestions with visuals and pictorials ?


----------



## berniechocolate

Bostonjetset said:


> What a great thread. How did I pass it buy all these years?!!
> 
> I got this pendant in Beijing 10 years ago and recently had a local jeweler custom make a gold bale for it rather than wear on the red cord it came with. I think it came out okay (though I would have preferred it a little less chunky) but the jeweler was not very versed in working with jade. He kept insisting it was jadeite even though the govt certificates I got with it claim it’s nephrite and it has the oily look typical of nephrite.
> 
> View attachment 4137113



it looks like nephrite ! so uniformly green , beautiful! . Both nephrites and jadeite are the only 2 materials  considered to be jade . I guess the jeweller could be confused because  Jade in chinese can be used as a terminology for many different minerals in  chinese sense . but in the mineral world only nephrite andjadeite can be termed as jade . he probably assumed that JADE = JADEITE lol


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Bostonjetset said:


> What a great thread. How did I pass it buy all these years?!!
> 
> I got this pendant in Beijing 10 years ago and recently had a local jeweler custom make a gold bale for it rather than wear on the red cord it came with. I think it came out okay (though I would have preferred it a little less chunky) but the jeweler was not very versed in working with jade. He kept insisting it was jadeite even though the govt certificates I got with it claim it’s nephrite and it has the oily look typical of nephrite.
> 
> View attachment 4137113



I agree I think it looks more like nephrite. I love the oily shine and it has a vintage look to it. Very nice [emoji3]


----------



## Bostonjetset

2boys_jademommy said:


> I agree I think it looks more like nephrite. I love the oily shine and it has a vintage look to it. Very nice [emoji3]



Thank you! Xoxo. 




berniechocolate said:


> it looks like nephrite ! so uniformly green , beautiful! . Both nephrites and jadeite are the only 2 materials  considered to be jade . I guess the jeweller could be confused because  Jade in chinese can be used as a terminology for many different minerals in  chinese sense . but in the mineral world only nephrite andjadeite can be termed as jade . he probably assumed that JADE = JADEITE lol



Thanks! 
In regards to the jeweler, I wish I had went to a Chinese jeweler instead as they generally know much more about jade and possibly could have made a more interesting bale. I went to a local place rather than drive into Chinatown because it was convenient. Ah well. It’s nice enough and it’s more of a sentimental piece anyway since I bought it on a trip.


----------



## Lilwhitedove09

Cookiefiend said:


> Very pretty but I love your bracelet!
> 
> This is my first post on this thread and well - I gotta ask - how do you get your bracelets on? I bought a beautiful jade bracelet but I cannot get it on (60mm), so I bought another 3mm bigger and I can barely get it on (and I'm afraid to keep it on because I'm afraid I won't be able to get it off), but once it's on, it looks a little big/loose.
> Is there a trick? A hint you can give me?


A way I get mine on is do it when your hand is cold(put hand in ice water first if u have to) then use some dish soap and with your free hand squeeze bracelet hand together while sliding on bangle. With that way even 2 mm can be a huge difference.


----------



## dingobeast

berniechocolate said:


> View attachment 4131751
> View attachment 4131752
> 
> 
> A thick width creamy white jadeite with interesting red spots .  I m sold the minute I saw the curious red bits resembling a perennial Chinese dim sum favorite  Char Siew pau .  But it’s quite a mouthful so I ‘d just call this dotty .
> 
> Fake tattoos! Lol my hubby got these fake tattoos stick . So this is a family shot of faking it with my son and hubby . And dotty of course lol




I love Dotty! I am a fan of fun spots and colors like that. It has nice translucence as well.


----------



## dingobeast

camelotshadowjade said:


> I'd like to see a pic. Been looking for  a black nephrite & a cuff would be nice but I suppose if paying more than $100 I should get something I can wear daily. How did you like 3JADE? Been checking 3JADE out since I can't get into wonderland anymore since I returned a bangle. Had alot of expenses lately but I feel the need for another bangle coming on.
> 
> Nevermind...found the picture as I still have a  months worth of reading to catch up!!!
> 
> Still like to know about 3JADE...



I have quite a few things from them, all very good quality and value.


----------



## Redkoi01

Hello Ladies,
I am amazed by all the beautiful jade you girls had bought lately. I want to ask if any of you have ever hear about mu na jadeite? I got a bangle that is said to be this kind but haven’t really found anything online about this kind of jadeite. The seller told me it is a very high quality piece... what you all think?


----------



## Redkoi01

View attachment 4140324
View attachment 4140325
View attachment 4140326



berniechocolate said:


> Some recent purchases .
> 
> View attachment 4123303
> 
> View attachment 4123304
> View attachment 4123313
> View attachment 4123318


OMG!! This bangle is gorgeous


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> View attachment 4140324
> View attachment 4140325
> View attachment 4140326
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> I am amazed by all the beautiful jade you girls had bought lately. I want to ask if any of you have ever hear about mu na jadeite? I got a bangle that is said to be this kind but haven’t really found anything online about this kind of jadeite. The seller told me it is a very high quality piece... what you all think?



It’s exquisite. [emoji7] Love the soft uniform colour and the glow it has. I haven’t heard of mu na - are you spelling it based on Cantonese or Mandarin pronunciation? I speak Cantonese and so I interpreted “mu na” in Cantonese but can’t say I have heard of this type of jade. It’s very pretty!


----------



## Redkoi01

2boys_jademommy said:


> It’s exquisite. [emoji7] Love the soft uniform colour and the glow it has. I haven’t heard of mu na - are you spelling it based on Cantonese or Mandarin pronunciation? I speak Cantonese and so I interpreted “mu na” in Cantonese but can’t say I have heard of this type of jade. It’s very pretty!


I am not sure if it is Mandarin or Cantonese, only that it is the name of the mine this kind of jadeite comes from.


----------



## Purse Nut

Good morning Jadies! I’ve enjoyed the posts with everyone’s new treasures and of course all the pictures. 
Here’s some pics of a pendant I literally stumbled across on eBay (well as much stumbling one can do on the Internet right! Lol!) I was fortunate enough to win the auction. Still got it for a really great price. 
Celadon white nephrite in 14k. The jade oval measures 1 3/8” long x 1” wide. It’s a perfect match to my bangle which I’ve been wearing for several months and the original satin finish on it has gotten very creamy and more polished.
Pictures are outside in morning sunshine.


----------



## Purse Nut

Pictures didn’t load for some reason. Here they are:


----------



## dingobeast

Purse Nut said:


> Pictures didn’t load for some reason. Here they are:



Wow, Purse Nut-it looks great with it! I really love the cut of that bangle. Where is that from again?


----------



## fanofjadeite

been wearing my lavender jade ring lately


----------



## fanofjadeite

Purse Nut said:


> Pictures didn’t load for some reason. Here they are:


congrats, purse nut! its a perfect match


----------



## Purse Nut

Thanks dingobeast and Fanofjadeite. 
DB- the bangle was purchased on Ebay from matsalice.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Purse Nut said:


> Pictures didn’t load for some reason. Here they are:



I love the swans - this pendant looks very serene in colour and the swans. Very beautiful with your lovely bangle. [emoji39]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> been wearing my lavender jade ring lately
> View attachment 4147731



VERY pretty!! I love your ring  - sweet pink [emoji7]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

I’m wearing my lavender ring right now too. These two pics taken minutes apart in the same restaurant / arcade.


----------



## Purse Nut

Both your rings are very pretty 2boys. I think it’s really interesting to see the different colors our jade changes to under different lighting. Sometimes it’s unexpected. It adds an element of fun to wearing our jade.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Purse Nut said:


> Both your rings are very pretty 2boys. I think it’s really interesting to see the different colors our jade changes to under different lighting. Sometimes it’s unexpected. It adds an element of fun to wearing our jade.



I agree. Lighting makes a huge difference especially with lavender. In real life my ring mostly looks somewhere in between the two pics. Hope you and all the Jadies are having a good weekend!! This thread has been slow lately....miss you all [emoji8]


----------



## Junkenpo

hi jadies! 

I've been lurking a lot, but still here and around!  Today is my last day of vacation and I"m heading out to the beach.  This afternoon I have to go to the dentist and the receptionist wears a jade bangle.   I haven't picked up a new jade piece in awhile,  but I'm starting to feel that itch again, haha.  Something small, maybe a pendant or earrings... keeping my eyes open.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> hi jadies!
> 
> I've been lurking a lot, but still here and around!  Today is my last day of vacation and I"m heading out to the beach.  This afternoon I have to go to the dentist and the receptionist wears a jade bangle.   I haven't picked up a new jade piece in awhile,  but I'm starting to feel that itch again, haha.  Something small, maybe a pendant or earrings... keeping my eyes open.



Hi JKP! Hope you’re enjoying your vacation. I remember long time ago you posted a pic of your jade bangle while at the dentist....I remember the pic because your bangle was absolutely gorgeous. It was the princess snow that Allan made for you. [emoji6]


----------



## BreadnGem

Hi ladies, 

I’ve not visited this thread in a while and I’ve enjoyed catching up on the pictures and new lovelies. 

I’ve been busy moving. I find it really funny and ironic that my interest in jade was actually born about 6 years ago when I was in New York, not Asia, and now, I’m back here in the US, this time for good, lol. Guess I will not be doing anymore jade shopping for now. 

Anyway, here’s what I’ve been wearing for the last few weeks. An icy, light green princess round:


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BreadnGem said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I’ve not visited this thread in a while and I’ve enjoyed catching up on the pictures and new lovelies.
> 
> I’ve been busy moving. I find it really funny and ironic that my interest in jade was actually born about 6 years ago when I was in New York, not Asia, and now, I’m back here in the US, this time for good, lol. Guess I will not be doing anymore jade shopping for now.
> 
> Anyway, here’s what I’ve been wearing for the last few weeks. An icy, light green princess round:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4152677



Hi BreadnGem! Missed you here Hope you are all settled in. Your bangle is so pretty! Looks great on you. [emoji4]


----------



## matsalice

Redkoi01 said:


> View attachment 4140324
> View attachment 4140325
> View attachment 4140326
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> I am amazed by all the beautiful jade you girls had bought lately. I want to ask if any of you have ever hear about mu na jadeite? I got a bangle that is said to be this kind but haven’t really found anything online about this kind of jadeite. The seller told me it is a very high quality piece... what you all think?


Mu Na is a specific jadeite mine location that people found in recent years. It supposed to be very fine, high quality, no grain structure can been seen and very icy. To be honest I don’t think your bangle is from there, or reaches the quality of Mu Na Jadeite. I have attached two pictures of real Mu Na Jadeite please see. Thanks


----------



## matsalice

Purse Nut said:


> Pictures didn’t load for some reason. Here they are:


I am so glad to see your matched pendant. And I love your bangle. A genuine nephrite will definitely becomes more and more creamy, especially with matt polished surface. That is a special happiness a nephrite can bring to you. Very lovely. Enjoy those beautiful pieces!


----------



## clairejune

Hi everyone! I haven’t been here in years, and kind of took a jade buying break as I focused on other gems. But in the past year, my jade urges have returned and I purchased just a few things.  Still wearing the bangles, and only made 1 new bangle purchase in this time to go with a star sapphire ring. Anyway, here are my newest additions. 

First up, this platinum lavender jade pendant to go with my carved, antique bangle, (which still remains my favorite of my bangles!) amazingly, I have not cracked it yet around the delicate split between the dragon and Phoenix.


----------



## clairejune

Next, this deep, bluish/lavender/grey bangle which I got for the large ring. And sometime earlier, I picked up these jadeite beads which I really love. I’m thinking of restringing them without the gold spacers.


----------



## clairejune

Finally, I recently purchased this vintage, Cartier jade brooch. I’m still waiting for it to arrive so I can check it out. 

And today I’m wearing an old bangle, one of my first purchases when I started with bangle fever. It’s got some translucence but it’s not evident in the picture. For a while, I wasn’t wearing my early purchases, but now I’m trying to circulate through them again. 

I’m pleased to see all of this jade love, and the ongoing joy of jade!


----------



## clairejune

And I forgot about these, a Hetian disk which was set by Churk, a little jadeite star which I had set in platinum with this clear, star sapphire, and these lavender jade disk earrings, which are the perfect office earrings.  So that concludes all the jade I have purchased in a few years!


----------



## Silver Mom

clairejune said:


> And I forgot about these, a Hetian disk which was set by Churk, a little jadeite star which I had set in platinum with this clear, star sapphire, and these lavender jade disk earrings, which are the perfect office earrings.  So that concludes all the jade I have purchased in a few years!


CLAIREJUNE!  How have you been?  It has been so long and happy to see you back.  My goodness.....what beautiful pieces you have!  I see you haven't been wasting your time while being away from the thread.


----------



## Silver Mom

clairejune said:


> Hi everyone! I haven’t been here in years, and kind of took a jade buying break as I focused on other gems. But in the past year, my jade urges have returned and I purchased just a few things.  Still wearing the bangles, and only made 1 new bangle purchase in this time to go with a star sapphire ring. Anyway, here are my newest additions.
> 
> First up, this platinum lavender jade pendant to go with my carved, antique bangle, (which still remains my favorite of my bangles!) amazingly, I have not cracked it yet around the delicate split between the dragon and Phoenix.


Your lavender pendant looks similar to mine.  Your pendant is gorgeous.


----------



## Silver Mom

clairejune said:


> Next, this deep, bluish/lavender/grey bangle which I got for the large ring. And sometime earlier, I picked up these jadeite beads which I really love. I’m thinking of restringing them without the gold spacers.


Where did you get this bluish lavender grey bangle?  I know you really wanted one just like this.  So glad you finally found it.


----------



## clairejune

Silver Mom said:


> Where did you get this bluish lavender grey bangle?  I know you really wanted one just like this.  So glad you finally found it.


Hi Silvermom! Thanks for the warm welcome! I’ve missed you all and your amazing collections! I Would love to see your lavender pendant. I remember your amazingly vivid lavender bangle and ring clearly, but your pendant must be a newer addition? 
Thanks for the compliments on my newest. I guess I still have been collecting jade, just a lot more slowly. But there are plenty of things on my wish list!
Re: the darker bangle...I don’t know if you remember, but a few summers ago when I went to California, I bought a yellow and white bangle ( named it Sonoma) in San Jose at a store another jade sister recommended...I believe it’s called Anne’s jade. I lamented after I bought it because I then saw this one at a neighboring store. Well last Summer, I went back and it was still there! So I had to get it, because it seemed meant to be. It wasn’t a terribly expensive piece, but I love the interesting color. It’s got tiny, glittery fly’s wings in it, which makes it look sometimes as though it has fine glitter on it. The color always seems to change from bluish lavender with grey, to greenish blue. Very enigmatic and hard to describe, but it reminds me of twilight and goes with almost everything. It’s not my dream blue bangle, more like a shadow bangle.


----------



## clairejune

Here are some beautiful blues which I’ve been eyeing.....the ring is a finer texture and more pure color than my bangle, but the color range is similar.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

clairejune said:


> Next, this deep, bluish/lavender/grey bangle which I got for the large ring. And sometime earlier, I picked up these jadeite beads which I really love. I’m thinking of restringing them without the gold spacers.



Hi Clairejune! Missed you here Your new bangle is absolutely gorgeous and meant to be yours. All your pieces are beautiful. Love the adorable star ring - very sweet and unique. Hope you stick around....I love seeing your collection and reading your posts. [emoji4]


----------



## Silver Mom

Sorry had to delete cos the website posted my comment twice.


----------



## Silver Mom

Clairejune, here is my pendant.  I think yours has more diamonds.


----------



## clairejune

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Clairejune! Missed you here Your new bangle is absolutely gorgeous and meant to be yours. All your pieces are beautiful. Love the adorable star ring - very sweet and unique. Hope you stick around....I love seeing your collection and reading your posts. [emoji4]


Hi 2boys_jademommy! Thank you for the kind words! It’s a pleasure to be back. Such great jade conversations! Thank you for the compliments on my bangle, and on the star ring. The story of that one is that I fell  in love with the cuteness of the star shape.  Then I happened to have the clear star sapphire, and thought they looked childlike and sweet together.  I’m looking forward to seeing everyone’s collections here again.


----------



## clairejune

Silver Mom said:


> Clairejune, here is my pendant.  I think yours has more diamonds.
> 
> View attachment 4157310





Silver Mom said:


> Sorry had to delete cos the website posted my comment twice.


Thankfully I had a chance to read it first....I will definitely keep my eyes out for blue jade earrings for you! Idk why it seems much more common to see blue jade in beads and bangles than it is in earrings! 
Re gold and platinum...I love yellow gold, but have gotten some platinum pieces recently and I really love the metal. Much prefer it to white gold because if it’s durability and stead fast color. The pendant is in platinum, as is the star ring, and some other rings which I’ve purchased in the past few years including one Palladium ring ( a close relative of platinum, more grey in color). The Cartier brooch is white gold, but to be honest, I bought it for the jade alone. When it gets here, I’ll wear it for a while, but was considering maybe removing the stone to have set as a more fitting lavender jade ring than the one I have for my pendant. I have a few setting ideas. I’d put another stone in the setting just because it is cute. I know some would advise not to do this because of the Cartier name, but honestly I am not that attached to names. I’ll have to just see how it is in person first. 

Thank you for the kind compliment on my bangle! If I end up getting another bangle, I’m going to really save up for a while to get a dream blue. It’s hard because each bangle has its own unique ‘soul’. For now, I’m pretty happy in the bangle department, but more focused on cabochons. It’s interesting how our tastes change, isn’t it?


----------



## clairejune

Silver Mom said:


> Clairejune, here is my pendant.  I think yours has more diamonds.
> 
> View attachment 4157310


Ooh, that’s gorgeous, Silvermom! Just a lovely color! Really love how the N,E,S,W diamonds are slightly larger and orient the piece.


----------



## clairejune

Oh I forgot another thing! Remember that crazy maneuver I did by having a too small bangle sliced in half so that I could hinge it to wear it? I had originally wanted to design a clasp with little colored stones in it....well, I got tired of trying without the right jade jeweler around. So I had Churk just put a gold hinge on it. I like the chunky safety chain, and tend to wear this with these tourmaline earrings. Pics in light and shadow.


----------



## Silver Mom

clairejune said:


> Oh I forgot another thing! Remember that crazy maneuver I did by having a too small bangle sliced in half so that I could hinge it to wear it? I had originally wanted to design a clasp with little colored stones in it....well, I got tired of trying without the right jade jeweler around. So I had Churk just put a gold hinge on it. I like the chunky safety chain, and tend to wear this with these tourmaline earrings. Pics in light and shadow.


OH WOW Clairejune, This is stunning!


----------



## clairejune

Silver Mom said:


> OH WOW Clairejune, This is stunning!


Thank you so much, Silvermom!


----------



## Cookiefiend

clairejune said:


> Oh I forgot another thing! Remember that crazy maneuver I did by having a too small bangle sliced in half so that I could hinge it to wear it? I had originally wanted to design a clasp with little colored stones in it....well, I got tired of trying without the right jade jeweler around. So I had Churk just put a gold hinge on it. I like the chunky safety chain, and tend to wear this with these tourmaline earrings. Pics in light and shadow.



Yowza - that’s beautiful!


----------



## clairejune

Cookiefiend said:


> Yowza - that’s beautiful!


Thank you so much, Cookiefiend!


----------



## Junkenpo

clairejune said:


> Hi everyone! I haven’t been here in years, and kind of took a jade buying break as I focused on other gems. But in the past year, my jade urges have returned and I purchased just a few things.  Still wearing the bangles, and only made 1 new bangle purchase in this time to go with a star sapphire ring. Anyway, here are my newest additions.



Clairejune!   Great to see you back and posting. I adore all your new pieces.  It just goes to show that even if jade fever cools, the addiction never quite fades away completely.


----------



## clairejune

My memory is not what it used to be...I bought these cat’s eye nephrite beads. They have a very interesting way of ‘blinking’ between light and dark because one or two of the sides are chatoyant, and the other sides are a clearer, darker green. They have a lot of Actinolite in them which is common in nephrite, but has crystallized in this way. These are a lot of fun to wear because of the light and dark. Anyone else have any cat’s eye nephrite that they would like to share?


----------



## clairejune

Junkenpo said:


> Clairejune!   Great to see you back and posting. I adore all your new pieces.  It just goes to show that even if jade fever cools, the addiction never quite fades away completely.


Hi Junkenpo! Thankyou! You are exactly right....it’s always simmering and never goes away. Its like a kindling effect...the coals are always hot enough to start a fire .  I’ve been looking back some pages and wow! What a fabulous and amazing collection you have.


----------



## Silver Mom

clairejune said:


> My memory is not what it used to be...I bought these cat’s eye nephrite beads. They have a very interesting way of ‘blinking’ between light and dark because one or two of the sides are chatoyant, and the other sides are a clearer, darker green. They have a lot of Actinolite in them which is common in nephrite, but has crystallized in this way. These are a lot of fun to wear because of the light and dark. Anyone else have any cat’s eye nephrite that they would like to share?


I have a cats eye.  Will try to get a picture for you.   Will post later.


----------



## Silver Mom

OK here is my nephrite cats eye.  I know for sure that the ball pendant is and maybe the small beads which I made into a bracelet.  The heart is definitely not cats eye.


----------



## clairejune

Silver Mom said:


> OK here is my nephrite cats eye.  I know for sure that the ball pendant is and maybe the small beads which I made into a bracelet.  The heart is definitely not cats eye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4157617


Wow, that’s so cool that the penfantbis a cat’s eye! Such beautiful color too. And the beads are lovely. That heart pendant is so luscious and soft looking, and a fabulous size and polish. Wonderful collection!


----------



## clairejune

I was looking more at cat’s eye nephrite and came across these. They are very interesting and somehow unexpected.


----------



## Silver Mom

clairejune said:


> I was looking more at cat’s eye nephrite and came across these. They are very interesting and somehow unexpected.


Wowza for sure.


----------



## Silver Mom

clairejune said:


> Wow, that’s so cool that the penfantbis a cat’s eye! Such beautiful color too. And the beads are lovely. That heart pendant is so luscious and soft looking, and a fabulous size and polish. Wonderful collection!


This is what I made the beads into Clairjune.  Alice set them in platinum for me but really did not want to do it.


----------



## clairejune

Silver Mom said:


> This is what I made the beads into Clairjune.  Alice set them in platinum for me but really did not want to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4157750


Alice did a fabulous job making it into a wonderful piece of jewelry. I really love the cool platinum color with the green, and those great bead caps. May I ask, where did you get the beads?


----------



## Silver Mom

clairejune said:


> Alice did a fabulous job making it into a wonderful piece of jewelry. I really love the cool platinum color with the green, and those great bead caps. May I ask, where did you get the beads?


My inspiration for this was from Junkenpo.  I just love her beads and that is why I made this.


----------



## clairejune

Jade appreciation....I saw this increadibly magic, deep blue green jadeite ring today. What really moves me is the setting! So beautifully fine and organic. My heart burst with this one....


----------



## Junkenpo

Wow that is a really neat setting!  Who is the designer?


----------



## clairejune

Junkenpo said:


> Wow that is a really neat setting!  Who is the designer?


No idea!


----------



## clairejune

This is an older picture, but this is my jade pairing today. Yukon snow with Edward’s black bangles and a Big Sur jade disk with Edward’s Black center and a spessartite in the middle. All jades were made by Allan. I’ve worn this pendant much more since I bought this vintage, substantial 18k gold chain for it. It is so long, that I can easily wrap it 3 times around my neck. Usually I double it and it’s a nice, long, low hanging pendant. And this is great because I get to see it too when wearing. Made me realize how important the right chain is for bringing out the character of jade pendants!


----------



## clairejune

One interesting thing that I’ve noticed and wondered about....changing tastes in jadeite over the decades. It often seems as though there was  more appreciation for jades with more body in older jade choices. This can be evidenced by the strong body in color and texture in many vintage pieces including high quality Ming’s etc. Whereas now, there seems to be a higher demand for very icy jade with less color and less body. This is just an impression which I get, but maybe that perception is skewed.

I was visiting a site which I purchased my little star from called Yokdee, ( grade A guaranteed but a bit overpriced sometimes. Small seller in Singapore ) and I noticed this bangle, which they describe as an old world classic, reminiscent of bygone dynasties. It happens to be thier most expensive bangle at around 5k,  well over thier icyier bangles. It DOES have more body and color than what seems most popular today. Thoughts on this subject?


----------



## Silver Mom

clairejune said:


> One interesting thing that I’ve noticed and wondered about....changing tastes in jadeite over the decades. It often seems as though there was  more appreciation for jades with more body in older jade choices. This can be evidenced by the strong body in color and texture in many vintage pieces including high quality Ming’s etc. Whereas now, there seems to be a higher demand for very icy jade with less color and less body. This is just an impression which I get, but maybe that perception is skewed.
> 
> I was visiting a site which I purchased my little star from called Yokdee, ( grade A guaranteed but a bit overpriced sometimes. Small seller in Singapore ) and I noticed this bangle, which they describe as an old world classic, reminiscent of bygone dynasties. It happens to be thier most expensive bangle at around 5k,  well over thier icyier bangles. It DOES have more body and color than what seems most popular today. Thoughts on this subject?


Great question CJ.  I myself prefer body and color over icy with less color. Now given a choice if I could have all three, I would definitely choose that.  Which do you prefer?  Many times the icier ones are quite pale.  Too pale for my taste.  Actually maybe I would give up some of the color and translucence for a little bit of iciness but I definitely would choose the rich colored less translucent over the very pale icy one.  Not to say I would like opaque either.  LOL  hmmmmm choices, choices.  Too many.


----------



## Silver Mom

clairejune said:


> This is an older picture, but this is my jade pairing today. Yukon snow with Edward’s black bangles and a Big Sur jade disk with Edward’s Black center and a spessartite in the middle. All jades were made by Allan. I’ve worn this pendant much more since I bought this vintage, substantial 18k gold chain for it. It is so long, that I can easily wrap it 3 times around my neck. Usually I double it and it’s a nice, long, low hanging pendant. And this is great because I get to see it too when wearing. Made me realize how important the right chain is for bringing out the character of jade pendants!


Oooooo nice!


----------



## clairejune

Silver Mom said:


> Great question CJ.  I myself prefer body and color over icy with less color. Now given a choice if I could have all three, I would definitely choose that.  Which do you prefer?  Many times the icier ones are quite pale.  Too pale for my taste.  Actually maybe I would give up some of the color and translucence for a little bit of iciness but I definitely would choose the rich colored less translucent over the very pale icy one.  Not to say I would like opaque either.  LOL  hmmmmm choices, choices.  Too many.


I was thinking about this. Bangles which are extremely icy, with light color and extremely fine texture seem more like water, light and delicately colored  gems to me.  I like this in smaller pieces, such as cabs, but in bangles, my favorite is a look which is a mix between stone and gem, so definitely body and color, with translucence/some icyness over less color and more icy ness. I’m attracted to  the strength of the look, the presence of body and color, and most of all, areas of transition between color and body/texture.

I can appreciate the beauty of bangles with less color, less body, more uniform icyness on others very much though. And it seems that it is the popular look. It’s interesting to observe how qualities in jadeite seem to have a changing popularity.

These imperial beads, selling at a great price of 20k, (if legit) have a wonderful  mix between translucence, color and body in my view, but I wouldn’t object to a bit more ‘tooth’ either.


----------



## Silver Mom

clairejune said:


> I was thinking about this. Bangles which are extremely icy, with light color and extremely fine texture seem more like water, light and delicately colored  gems to me.  I like this in smaller pieces, such as cabs, but in bangles, my favorite is a look which is a mix between stone and gem, so definitely body and color, with translucence/some icyness over less color and more icy ness. I’m attracted to  the strength of the look, the presence of body and color, and most of all, areas of transition between color and body/texture.
> 
> I can appreciate the beauty of bangles with less color, less body, more uniform icyness on others very much though. And it seems that it is the popular look. It’s interesting to observe how qualities in jadeite seem to have a changing popularity.
> 
> These imperial beads, selling at a great price of 20k, (if legit) have a wonderful  mix between translucence, color and body in my view, but I wouldn’t object to a bit more ‘tooth’ either.


These are TDF and I would not object to anything if you gift them to me.  LOL  CJ, I think you and I might just have the same taste in Jade.  Do you know what glutionous jade is? I think it is not as translucent as icy but still has some translucense but also has a deeper darker color and can still have very fine grains.  Maybe that is what you like.  These beads remind me of the beads that belonged to somebody very famous.  I forgot who it was but it was like in the millions so I don't think this is legit.  Very pretty though nonetheless.


----------



## Silver Mom

clairejune said:


> I was thinking about this. Bangles which are extremely icy, with light color and extremely fine texture seem more like water, light and delicately colored  gems to me.  I like this in smaller pieces, such as cabs, but in bangles, my favorite is a look which is a mix between stone and gem, so definitely body and color, with translucence/some icyness over less color and more icy ness. I’m attracted to  the strength of the look, the presence of body and color, and most of all, areas of transition between color and body/texture.
> 
> I can appreciate the beauty of bangles with less color, less body, more uniform icyness on others very much though. And it seems that it is the popular look. It’s interesting to observe how qualities in jadeite seem to have a changing popularity.
> 
> These imperial beads, selling at a great price of 20k, (if legit) have a wonderful  mix between translucence, color and body in my view, but I wouldn’t object to a bit more ‘tooth’ either.


I looked it up and it belonged to Barbara Hutton and sold for millions.


----------



## clairejune

Silver Mom said:


> These are TDF and I would not object to anything if you gift them to me.  LOL  CJ, I think you and I might just have the same taste in Jade.  Do you know what glutionous jade is? I think it is not as translucent as icy but still has some translucense but also has a deeper darker color and can still have very fine grains.  Maybe that is what you like.  These beads remind me of the beads that belonged to somebody very famous.  I forgot who it was but it was like in the millions so I don't think this is legit.  Very pretty though nonetheless.


I love glutinous jade! It has a glow to it. I do think we have similar taste. Re the beads; that’s what I thought too. Seller seems to have a lot of high end items, but If they can get more for it, why sell at that price. But then I think that 20k for B or B/C jade would be such an unbelievable crime that even fraudsters would feel guilty, (though I know that’s not true!) Oh the joys of navigating through the world of jadeite and colored gems these days! Thankfully nephrite is still relatively simple re treatments by comparison.


----------



## clairejune

Silver Mom said:


> I looked it up and it belonged to Barbara Hutton and sold for millions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4160823


I remember this necklace. It is unsurpassed in purity...


----------



## Silver Mom

clairejune said:


> I love glutinous jade! It has a glow to it. I do think we have similar taste. Re the beads; that’s what I thought too. Seller seems to have a lot of high end items, but If they can get more for it, why sell at that price. But then I think that 20k for B or B/C jade would be such an unbelievable crime that even fraudsters would feel guilty, (though I know that’s not true!) Oh the joys of navigating through the world of jadeite and colored gems these days! Thankfully nephrite is still relatively simple re treatments by comparison.


CJ, Koojade has a really beautiful bangle for sale.  Beautiful green for 1.2 million approx.  Look it up.  It is beautiful but unreachable.  What do you think of it?


----------



## clairejune

It’s a gorgeous bangle, so bright with plenty of transitions in it, great body and translucence! lol, I asked the seller of the beads about a reputable lab report and I haven’t heard back yet. I’m really curious now, but I think I know what the response will be.


----------



## Silver Mom

clairejune said:


> It’s a gorgeous bangle, so bright with plenty of transitions in it, great body and translucence! lol, I asked the seller of the beads about a reputable lab report and I haven’t heard back yet. I’m really curious now, but I think I know what the response will be.


Can you pm me the seller.  I would like to see more about it.  I am curious too.  But know for sure that it is not Grade A.


----------



## clairejune

Silver Mom said:


> Can you pm me the seller.  I would like to see more about it.  I am curious too.  But know for sure that it is not Grade A.


Done.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

clairejune said:


> One interesting thing that I’ve noticed and wondered about....changing tastes in jadeite over the decades. It often seems as though there was  more appreciation for jades with more body in older jade choices. This can be evidenced by the strong body in color and texture in many vintage pieces including high quality Ming’s etc. Whereas now, there seems to be a higher demand for very icy jade with less color and less body. This is just an impression which I get, but maybe that perception is skewed.
> 
> I was visiting a site which I purchased my little star from called Yokdee, ( grade A guaranteed but a bit overpriced sometimes. Small seller in Singapore ) and I noticed this bangle, which they describe as an old world classic, reminiscent of bygone dynasties. It happens to be thier most expensive bangle at around 5k,  well over thier icyier bangles. It DOES have more body and color than what seems most popular today. Thoughts on this subject?



I agree with your observation Claire that icier, lighter coloured jade seems to be more in demand. Perhaps it is seen as more moderns and young similar to the d shape bangle is more popular than the classic round princess. From what I see a lot of the younger women wearing jade choose lavenders and paler mint green shades and not so much the deeper greens. They also tend to wear the modern d shape or oval bangles. It is interesting how our tastes in jade has changed over the years both generally and personally.


----------



## clairejune

2boys_jademommy said:


> I agree with your observation Claire that icier, lighter coloured jade seems to be more in demand. Perhaps it is seen as more moderns and young similar to the d shape bangle is more popular than the classic round princess. From what I see a lot of the younger women wearing jade choose lavenders and paler mint green shades and not so much the deeper greens. They also tend to wear the modern d shape or oval bangles. It is interesting how our tastes in jade has changed over the years both generally and personally.


I also notice that red and yellow jade seems that it was more popular in the past. If there’s one thing that’s true about changing tastes though, is that it’s always coming back around. 
For me, The biggest change has been more focus on pendants and rings than I am on bangles, and in strong colors. In the past, mostly on bangles. Though I’ve always loved clear glass jade rings. 
What have you noticed about your taste? How has it changed in the past years?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

clairejune said:


> I also notice that red and yellow jade seems that it was more popular in the past. If there’s one thing that’s true about changing tastes though, is that it’s always coming back around.
> For me, The biggest change has been more focus on pendants and rings than I am on bangles, and in strong colors. In the past, mostly on bangles. Though I’ve always loved clear glass jade rings.
> What have you noticed about your taste? How has it changed in the past years?



Yes just like fashion I’m sure the trends will keep changing and before you know it princess rounds and deeper greens will be in demand again. For me I did not think I would like black jade as much as I do. Also I thought I loved pink lavender which I do but I think I like blue or violet lavenders even more than pink. 
I would like a red bangle someday. I think it’s such a strong colour and has a earthy feel to it. 
I still love bangles best but wouldn’t mind another jade ring. [emoji6]


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Yes just like fashion I’m sure the trends will keep changing and before you know it princess rounds and deeper greens will be in demand again. For me I did not think I would like black jade as much as I do. Also I thought I loved pink lavender which I do but I think I like blue or violet lavenders even more than pink.
> I would like a red bangle someday. I think it’s such a strong colour and has a earthy feel to it.
> I still love bangles best but wouldn’t mind another jade ring. [emoji6]


LOL...... 2boys.  My taste have already changed.  When I first started liking jades I said I would never get a green because I was not a fan of it.  But for a while now I just love the princess round and the deep greens.  Taste do change much to my surprise.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> LOL...... 2boys.  My taste have already changed.  When I first started liking jades I said I would never get a green because I was not a fan of it.  But for a while now I just love the princess round and the deep greens.  Taste do change much to my surprise.



I adore princesses too [emoji4] Another change in me is I used to only like uniform colour jade and now I find myself looking at jade with more than one colour or variations of the same colour within the stone.


----------



## clairejune

Silver Mom said:


> LOL...... 2boys.  My taste have already changed.  When I first started liking jades I said I would never get a green because I was not a fan of it.  But for a while now I just love the princess round and the deep greens.  Taste do change much to my surprise.


I can relate to this! I was not a big fan of greens without some blue in them, but started to like purer greens without blue hues more and more. Now a piece of imperial, or a similar vibrant green is something which I would love to have .
2 boys, I also am fascinated by ‘transitions’ in bangles particularly. They are such a metaphor for life glow and evolving.


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> I adore princesses too [emoji4] Another change in me is I used to only like uniform colour jade and now I find myself looking at jade with more than one colour or variations of the same colour within the stone.





clairejune said:


> I can relate to this! I was not a big fan of greens without some blue in them, but started to like purer greens without blue hues more and more. Now a piece of imperial, or a similar vibrant green is something which I would love to have .
> 2 boys, I also am fascinated by ‘transitions’ in bangles particularly.


Agree with both of you sisters.  I didn't even like green but when I saw the green bangle that I FINALLY bought for the first time, I literally fell in love.  I hemmed and hawwed but eventually bit the bullet and bought it.  It was very painful.


----------



## Junkenpo

Tastes do change!  When I first started with jade, I only wanted bangles, but gradually I started falling in love with the smaller bits like beads and earrings.  Now I'm a lot more picky about the bangles I get. I used to only want small ones in my size, now I prefer carved bangles... I can't remember the last smooth bangle, princess or D that I got.


----------



## Junkenpo

I love all colors of jade, but white/green continue to be my fave.. with black a close second.  Haven't posted these in a while... here are my white bead earrings, with moissanite studs.


----------



## clairejune

Junkenpo said:


> Tastes do change!  When I first started with jade, I only wanted bangles, but gradually I started falling in love with the smaller bits like beads and earrings.  Now I'm a lot more picky about the bangles I get. I used to only want small ones in my size, now I prefer carved bangles... I can't remember the last smooth bangle, princess or D that I got.


I love the carved jade bangles so much. They provide that wonderful meshing point between jade and artistic inspiration. Also they have such wonderful texture to them!


----------



## clairejune

So unfortunately the Cartier pin is going back. The stone glowed under UV with a color consistent with some dyes. It doesn’t look polymer treated and since it’s older than when polymer treatment started, I’m pretty sure that it’s been dyed. Whatever has been done to it, it’s not for me. Too bad, it really was gorgeous. So, on goes my search for the right purple jade cab for a ring. I believe I just have to have real patience in this. I bought one lavender jade ring before, but I’ve never been 100 percent in love with it somehow, though I like it. In an ideal purple jade ring, I would like it to be a better match for my pendant. The one I have is too pinkish and not saturated enough to go with my pendant.


----------



## Junkenpo

Lavender is a such a tricky jade color.  The 2 bangles I have tend toward gray, but I wouldn't mind acquiring a deeper purple or pinky lavender.  It always strikes me as soft, feminine color, though bright ones like Silver Mom's bangle strike me as way more energetic.


----------



## Silver Mom

clairejune said:


> So unfortunately the Cartier pin is going back. The stone glowed under UV with a color consistent with some dyes. It doesn’t look polymer treated and since it’s older than when polymer treatment started, I’m pretty sure that it’s been dyed. Whatever has been done to it, it’s not for me. Too bad, it really was gorgeous. So, on goes my search for the right purple jade cab for a ring. I believe I just have to have real patience in this. I bought one lavender jade ring before, but I’ve never been 100 percent in love with it somehow, though I like it. In an ideal purple jade ring, I would like it to be a better match for my pendant. The one I have is too pinkish and not saturated enough to go with my pendant.


So sorry to hear this.  It was very pretty.  You will find the right one for sure one day.  Can you post a picture of the lavender jade ring?  Would love to see it.


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> Lavender is a such a tricky jade color.  The 2 bangles I have tend toward gray, but I wouldn't mind acquiring a deeper purple or pinky lavender.  It always strikes me as soft, feminine color, though bright ones like Silver Mom's bangle strike me as way more energetic.


I have to say that my lavender bangle changes color in the light.  Sometimes a deep color and sometimes lighter.  Lavender is truly a tricky color I agree.


----------



## clairejune

You are right, Junkenpo, they are really tricky. There is more red based violet, and more blue based lavender, and then varying amounts of secondary colors and grey. Then add in texture, translucence and grain..the result is a huge variety with many color moods to match! I think the grey lavenders are serene and restful, mysterious. I love them as well as blue based lavenders with good body and a color which is strongly enigmatic. Both soothing like blue, but also with a touch of vibrancy from red.   Usually I have a range of preferred lavenders, and am not that picky, for I see beauty in all jade, but in this case, I’m trying to get as close as I can to the hue of the cab, because I really want to make a true set. I don’t have that many platinum pieces compared with yellow gold,  so my pendant really needs another piece echoing it .  So far, I wear it mostly with a blue star sapphire in platinum.
The pendant gets so much wear. It’s great as an office necklace and goes with so many moods. It is my ideal color of lavender as well. Honestly, I’ve been searching for the right lavender jade ring for quite a long time.


----------



## clairejune

Silver Mom said:


> So sorry to hear this.  It was very pretty.  You will find the right one for sure one day.  Can you post a picture of the lavender jade ring?  Would love to see it.


Thanks! I do believe that I will. Some things we just have to search for. That is the case with most great colored gems these days. I had to look hard to find these pictures. I haven’t worn it very often.  You can see why it’s not the best fit for my pendant.


----------



## Silver Mom

clairejune said:


> Thanks! I do believe that I will. Some things we just have to search for. That is the case with most great colored gems these days. I had to look hard to find these pictures. I haven’t worn it very often.  You can see why it’s not the best fit for my pendant.


Yes, very different in saturation.  I know you will find a match.


----------



## Redkoi01

Meet SEAFOAM


----------



## Redkoi01

This pendant is gorgeous


----------



## Redkoi01

The 


clairejune said:


> One interesting thing that I’ve noticed and wondered about....changing tastes in jadeite over the decades. It often seems as though there was  more appreciation for jades with more body in older jade choices. This can be evidenced by the strong body in color and texture in many vintage pieces including high quality Ming’s etc. Whereas now, there seems to be a higher demand for very icy jade with less color and less body. This is just an impression which I get, but maybe that perception is skewed.
> 
> I was visiting a site which I purchased my little star from called Yokdee, ( grade A guaranteed but a bit overpriced sometimes. Small seller in Singapore ) and I noticed this bangle, which they describe as an old world classic, reminiscent of bygone dynasties. It happens to be thier most expensive bangle at around 5k,  well over thier icyier bangles. It DOES have more body and color than what seems most popular today. Thoughts on this subject?


The color of this bangle is so intense it is a gorgeous bangle.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> View attachment 4163650
> View attachment 4163651
> View attachment 4163652
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet SEAFOAM



Seafoam looks lovely on you RedKoi01. Love the fit and the chunkiness. It’s very substantial looking yet very soft because of the pale bluish grey colour [emoji4]


----------



## clairejune

Redkoi01 said:


> The
> 
> The color of this bangle is so intense it is a gorgeous bangle.


I think so too...it’s very full of color. I bought a similar bangle years ago, but had slowly forgotten my inspiration about it. Then when I saw the bangle for sale, it reminded me of what I loved about the one I got. Here is a picture of it with a yellow white bangle..’Sonoma’. I hadn’t worn the green one for a very long time, but now I’m wearing it again.


----------



## clairejune

Redkoi01 said:


> View attachment 4163650
> View attachment 4163651
> View attachment 4163652
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet SEAFOAM


Wow! Love this beautiful bangle! The light blue is so fresh, almost like aquamarine and it has a an absolutely fabulous size! What gorgeous transitions of texture within the bangle. It looks really great on your wrist. Very elegant. 

Thank you so much for the compliment about my pendant!


----------



## clairejune

A question for all....of you had to chose a favorite 1 or 2 pieces of jade, which would it be and why? Pics please! I know that it is a very hard question, almost an unfair one given all the moods and qualities. But think just for right now, as tomorrow we may all have new favorites. We never step into the same river twice as we evolve. The wonderfully magic aspect to jade is that it mirrors and expresses this changing flow, through the complexities of the stone.

For example, if I felt very split between light and shadow inside, I’d be tempted to wear a bangle like this to express and make it more conscious, even if I normally would not chose it. ( Not mine, just an example.)


----------



## Silver Mom

If I had to choose just one.....it would be my green.  Although I never thought I would ever like green, when I saw this one it's bright color and pure green tone really appealed to me.  Whenever I wear this it really makes me feel happy.  I think it was meant to be mine and I am thankful that I found it.


----------



## clairejune

Silver Mom said:


> If I had to choose just one.....it would be my green.  Although I never thought I would ever like green, when I saw this one it's bright color and pure green tone really appealed to me.  Whenever I wear this it really makes me feel happy.  I think it was meant to be mine and I am thankful that I found it.
> 
> View attachment 4164018


I can imagine the energetic joy which comes with wearing that beautiful bangle. It’s just alive with color and life.


----------



## Baghera

Did anyone else watch "Crazy Rich Asians" today?  Michelle Yeoh was wearing a gorgeous jade and diamond brooch and earrings.  I wonder if these jewels were part of her own collection...


----------



## Silver Mom

Baghera said:


> Did anyone else watch "Crazy Rich Asians" today?  Michelle Yeoh was wearing a gorgeous jade and diamond brooch and earrings.  I wonder if these jewels were part of her own collection...


I so wanted to see that show.


----------



## Theinsanekirby

Speaking of changes, I got an new blue green as a congratulations to myself. It is probably a permanent bangle for to the right fit. My wrists are so small it took a while to find an oval in a good size. 


This is the sellers pic that she sent to me. Obviously looks less translucent on.


----------



## clairejune

Theinsanekirby said:


> Speaking of changes, I got an new blue green as a congratulations to myself. It is probably a permanent bangle for to the right fit. My wrists are so small it took a while to find an oval in a good size.
> View attachment 4164909
> 
> This is the sellers pic that she sent to me. Obviously looks less translucent on.
> View attachment 4164910


It’s so beautifully elegant on you. I love that restful and mysterious color and the size is just elegant. Congratulations on your new bangle.


----------



## Junkenpo

If I chose just one piece out of my current collection as a favorite, it would probably be my monkey pendant.   It was one of my first non-bangle purchases and I really sort of just lucked out.  Bidding didn't go too high and the auction pics really didn't do it justice.  The carving and polish are really nice on both sides considering how thin a slice of jade it is, and the streaks of bright green make me happy.  I wear it almost every day.   Here's a repost pic.


----------



## Junkenpo

And as far as more intense colors go, my Iroh (the yellow-red) is probably still my best example of deeper color, unless you count black as a deep color? haha.   I would be hard-pressed to choose a second favorite as then I start temporizing among the carved bangles and different earrings.    

Silver Mom, love that green bangle!  Double so as a princess!  

Here's repost of my carved bangles. Iroh just stands out.


----------



## Junkenpo

Theinsanekirby said:


> Speaking of changes, I got an new blue green as a congratulations to myself. It is probably a permanent bangle for to the right fit. My wrists are so small it took a while to find an oval in a good size.



Beautiful piece!  love how delicate it looks on the wrist & how contrasting the color is.


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> If I chose just one piece out of my current collection as a favorite, it would probably be my monkey pendant.   It was one of my first non-bangle purchases and I really sort of just lucked out.  Bidding didn't go too high and the auction pics really didn't do it justice.  The carving and polish are really nice on both sides considering how thin a slice of jade it is, and the streaks of bright green make me happy.  I wear it almost every day.   Here's a repost pic.


OOOOOOO JKP so GORGY!  Love the bright green.  I would be happy too wearing that.


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> And as far as more intense colors go, my Iroh (the yellow-red) is probably still my best example of deeper color, unless you count black as a deep color? haha.   I would be hard-pressed to choose a second favorite as then I start temporizing among the carved bangles and different earrings.
> 
> Silver Mom, love that green bangle!  Double so as a princess!
> 
> Here's repost of my carved bangles. Iroh just stands out.


Thank you JKP.  Yes, strange how things you thought you wouldn't like turn out to be your most loved pieces.


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> And as far as more intense colors go, my Iroh (the yellow-red) is probably still my best example of deeper color, unless you count black as a deep color? haha.   I would be hard-pressed to choose a second favorite as then I start temporizing among the carved bangles and different earrings.
> 
> Silver Mom, love that green bangle!  Double so as a princess!
> 
> Here's repost of my carved bangles. Iroh just stands out.


Iroh is so sunny and happy looking.


----------



## clairejune

Your Iroh has such pr


Junkenpo said:


> And as far as more intense colors go, my Iroh (the yellow-red) is probably still my best example of deeper color, unless you count black as a deep color? haha.   I would be hard-pressed to choose a second favorite as then I start temporizing among the carved bangles and different earrings.
> 
> Silver Mom, love that green bangle!  Double so as a princess!
> 
> Here's repost of my carved bangles. Iroh just stands out.


Your Iroh has such a strong presence. It seems as though it must be a very solidly grounding piece to wear. The color is as if it’s half earth, half sun light! I can see why it is your favorite bangle. It’s also very unique and I ve never seen another one like it! I also love that carved black one (the thinner of the 2), but they are all beautiful. What a great collection of carved bangles!
I’ve always wanted another carved one, like a white nephrite carved. I really love the unique character of carved jades. They really have such individual spirit embodied in them through the carving and the carver’s interpretation of the stone. 
I remember that beautiful pendant! It would be a favorite of mine too.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Theinsanekirby said:


> Speaking of changes, I got an new blue green as a congratulations to myself. It is probably a permanent bangle for to the right fit. My wrists are so small it took a while to find an oval in a good size.
> View attachment 4164909
> 
> This is the sellers pic that she sent to me. Obviously looks less translucent on.
> View attachment 4164910



This looks so pretty on you and I actually like that it is less translucent than the seller’s pics as it gives the bangle strength. The stronger colour balances the delicate shape. Beautiful. [emoji7]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> And as far as more intense colors go, my Iroh (the yellow-red) is probably still my best example of deeper color, unless you count black as a deep color? haha.   I would be hard-pressed to choose a second favorite as then I start temporizing among the carved bangles and different earrings.
> 
> Silver Mom, love that green bangle!  Double so as a princess!
> 
> Here's repost of my carved bangles. Iroh just stands out.



I can see why Iroh is a favourite. I remember you mentioned this will be a permanent bangle someday as it is very small. When do you plan on wearing Iroh or will you wait until you know it’s time? 
I also love your thinner white carved bangle. Not sure it’s Elsa but your thinner white bangle is stunning.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I got a text from my Gumps SA this week. The store is in Chapter 11 bankruptcy and the store is closing. Everything is 20% off now.

I feel bad. They had such beautiful jade.


----------



## clairejune

etoupebirkin said:


> I got a text from my Gumps SA this week. The store is in Chapter 11 bankruptcy and the store is closing. Everything is 20% off now.
> 
> I feel bad. They had such beautiful jade.


That’s really sad. I’ve never purchased from them but have always loved many of thier jade styles, especially in necklaces. Maybe stores just can’t compete with online sales anymore. I wish the world wouldn’t change that way so much. It’s such a bummer .


----------



## clairejune

Just for fun, here are some fabulous jade earrings which I saw in Mill Valley last Summer. The carving is amazing and I love the elegant mix between modernity ( the frame around the stones) and old world ( the posts). Just seemed like such an interesting meshing of simplicity with grandeur/ romanticism.


----------



## Silver Mom

etoupebirkin said:


> I got a text from my Gumps SA this week. The store is in Chapter 11 bankruptcy and the store is closing. Everything is 20% off now.
> 
> I feel bad. They had such beautiful jade.


OH NO!!!!!  They are?  So sad.  My jeweler Alice sells her jade to them and they sell it in their store.  I am sure she must know this and is feeling sad right now.  I myself am devastated.  She has been supplying them for over 20 years.  SAD.......


----------



## clairejune

Wearing my Siberian nephrite bangle today, with my Hetian nephrite disk. Just a casual Friday.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

clairejune said:


> Wearing my Siberian nephrite bangle today, with my Hetian nephrite disk. Just a casual Friday.



Gorgeous bangle and pendant. I remember you and your husband have matching Siberian nephrite bangles [emoji4] Do you both wear your bangles every day Claire?
My husband isn’t into jade or jewellery at all beyond watches so no matching sets for us.


----------



## Baghera

Baghera said:


> Did anyone else watch "Crazy Rich Asians" today?  Michelle Yeoh was wearing a gorgeous jade and diamond brooch and earrings.  I wonder if these jewels were part of her own collection...


Just wanted to add a pic I found


----------



## clairejune

2boys_jademommy said:


> Gorgeous bangle and pendant. I remember you and your husband have matching Siberian nephrite bangles [emoji4] Do you both wear your bangles every day Claire?
> My husband isn’t into jade or jewellery at all beyond watches so no matching sets for us.


Thesedays, I rotate bangles so I’m not wearing them all of the time. My husband has been wearing his ever single day since the days in which he received them! Even though I don’t wear them daily, just knowing that I have them still holds the bond. 

 I used to stack more than I do now. When I stacked more, I wore them and then layered what else I felt like that day with them.....it’s strange, I think the change has to do in part with my hands having aged recently. I find that now, with more prominent hand veins, it looks and feels better to have one bangle maybe mixed with metal than it does to wear multiple bangles.( the exception to this is that often I wear he EB with the Yukon Snow. )

About daily jade selection, How do you all  chose what to wear each day?

For me, I get up and select what jewelry and jade to wear based on my internal stare and pairing that with  the energy of the stones. It’s like creating a shield but also expressing wishes and intention for moving through the day. Of all gemstones, jade is most able to reflect the inner world and connect with the outer world in my estimation. If I feel I need more courage and fire than I naturally feel, I tend to pick oranges and reds. So I’ll chose my yellow/orange and white bangle Sonoma and pair it with spess garnets, ruby or red spinels.  If I feel I need soothing and to stay calm, aqua colors with aquamarine. Or, white nephrite and moonstones/pearls.  Deeper blues and lavenders I chose when I feel a need for introspection, to be quided by higher awareness over the chatter of the mind, to let that be the guide, I’ll chose lavender jade and star sapphire.   For grounding back to earth, I chose deeper greens, like my Yukon Snow bangle with other green nephrite pieces.

Most jade bangles have a more subtle energy than the color, but some are more dynamic than others that way. For example Big Blue, while soothing is also challenging.  I wear it when I am open to inviting external fate /destiny change. I believe that one is simbolic for forces greater than oneself, as ocean and sky are huge and posses much more powerful energy than our own. That one always reminds me to let go, and just go with it, to have faith in bigger cycles which we cannot perceive of in the moment. As ii happens so often, we cannot truly assess the  value of any one period, accomplishment or failure until much later when we are able to see how life was influenced by that. Like an ongoing domino effect. For every imbalance invites the opportunity for rebalance, every negative invites the potential for newly created positive, and what was once sour yeilds sweetness later... etc.

My carved bangle, Arwen has the most gentle and complex energy for me, both grounding and ethereal . It feels to me as if it has a tension between both emerging/becoming while also returning to the core self. That is a part of why it is my favorite.

I have one or two bangles which have an energy which I can only wear in limited periods, and are worn only when the time feels right.


----------



## clairejune

Baghera said:


> Just wanted to add a pic I found


What en elegant look. I love it!


----------



## cdtracing

Ruby Lane is having a 50% off anniversary sale.  They have some interesting jade pieces that are included in the 50% red tag sale in case anyone wants to take a peak.  Here a link...
https://www.rubylane.com/search?q=jade&types=redtag


----------



## Baghera

Baghera said:


> Just wanted to add a pic I found


And another one...


----------



## Silver Mom

Baghera said:


> View attachment 4168323
> 
> And another one...


I saw the show Baghera.  Was really an enjoyable movie.  Wasn't the jewelry beautiful.


----------



## Baghera

Silver Mom said:


> I saw the show Baghera.  Was really an enjoyable movie.  Wasn't the jewelry beautiful.


Truly...
Now here is something from the local gem & jewelry show


Silver Mom said:


> I saw the show Baghera.  Was really an enjoyable movie.  Wasn't the jewelry beautiful.


----------



## Silver Mom

Baghera said:


> View attachment 4168446
> 
> Truly...
> Now here is something from the local gem & jewelry show


Wow so beautiful.  Where do you live?  This really looks like my jewelers stuff.  How were the prices Baghera?


----------



## Junkenpo

Baghera said:


> Truly...
> Now here is something from the local gem & jewelry show



beauiful jade!  those circular lavender carved earrings are calling to me.  I would adore a pair like that. thank you for sharing!


----------



## cdtracing

Baghera said:


> View attachment 4168446
> 
> Truly...
> Now here is something from the local gem & jewelry show


Love the earrings &  pendants!!


----------



## Baghera

Baghera said:


> View attachment 4168446
> 
> Truly...
> Now here is something from the local gem & jewelry show


I asked about the lavender jade disc pendant with diamonds and was told $1900; the lavender carved rectangular pendant with diamonds was $3600 while the carved elongated earrings with onyx was $2400 if I remember correctly.  

Are these good prices?  

The gem & jewelry show visits our area every 4 months or so.  If you go to intergem.com, you'll know when they will be in your area.


----------



## clairejune

The carved circular earrings, both lavender and yellow pairs, and the three oval lavender rings are lovely! Very inspiring. Thanks for sharing!’


----------



## suchi

I need help. I was just browsing etsy and fell in love with some jade bangles. The seller is ultimate jadeite. I dont know anything about jade, i bought a bangle from a local fair many years ago at dirt cheap price which they said is jade but seeing the pieces here i highly doubt that. I want a nice bangle. The price range i was looking was around $200-350. Any idea if those are authentic? The reviews about the shop are pretty good.


----------



## clairejune

suchi said:


> I need help. I was just browsing etsy and fell in love with some jade bangles. The seller is ultimate jadeite. I dont know anything about jade, i bought a bangle from a local fair many years ago at dirt cheap price which they said is jade but seeing the pieces here i highly doubt that. I want a nice bangle. The price range i was looking was around $200-350. Any idea if those are authentic? The reviews about the shop are pretty good.


Ultimate jadeite is an honest seller, and you will get an untreated (grade A) jade bangle if you purchase there. I’ve never done so myself, but so many have and visited her store in Singapore.  Reputation has been good for quite a while now. There is a reputable jade sellers list here which might be worth perusing through.


----------



## suchi

clairejune said:


> Ultimate jadeite is an honest seller, and you will get an untreated (grade A) jade bangle if you purchase there. I’ve never done so myself, but so many have and visited her store in Singapore.  Reputation has been good for quite a while now. There is a reputable jade sellers list here which might be worth perusing through.


Thank you. So excited for my first jade


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Baghera said:


> View attachment 4168446
> 
> Truly...
> Now here is something from the local gem & jewelry show



I too love the carved disc earrings - Wow! Also love the lavender rings and that lemon yellow ring too. [emoji7]


----------



## clairejune

suchi said:


> Thank you. So excited for my first jade


Yay! I’m excited for you! Pls keep us posted!


----------



## Silver Mom

Baghera said:


> I asked about the lavender jade disc pendant with diamonds and was told $1900; the lavender carved rectangular pendant with diamonds was $3600 while the carved elongated earrings with onyx was $2400 if I remember correctly.
> 
> Are these good prices?
> 
> The gem & jewelry show visits our area every 4 months or so.  If you go to intergem.com, you'll know when they will be in your area.


Yes, these sound like very good prices.  They are beautiful.


----------



## dingobeast

Baghera said:


> View attachment 4168446
> 
> Truly...
> Now here is something from the local gem & jewelry show


 Those all look like great pieces!


----------



## dingobeast

suchi said:


> I need help. I was just browsing etsy and fell in love with some jade bangles. The seller is ultimate jadeite. I dont know anything about jade, i bought a bangle from a local fair many years ago at dirt cheap price which they said is jade but seeing the pieces here i highly doubt that. I want a nice bangle. The price range i was looking was around $200-350. Any idea if those are authentic? The reviews about the shop are pretty good.



Hi, Suchi-she has good quality jade, the bangle in my avatar is one I got from her and just love. Great customer service as well.


----------



## suchi

So, this is my first jade piece. Thank you dingobeast and clairejune for enabling me 
Color is described as off white + green + brown.


----------



## dingobeast

suchi said:


> So, this is my first jade piece. Thank you dingobeast and clairejune for enabling me
> Color is described as off white + green + brown.



Very lovely, Suchi!


----------



## Silver Mom

suchi said:


> So, this is my first jade piece. Thank you dingobeast and clairejune for enabling me
> Color is described as off white + green + brown.


So pretty.


----------



## suchi

dingobeast said:


> Very lovely, Suchi!





Silver Mom said:


> So pretty.


Thank you


----------



## Baghera

suchi said:


> Thank you


Very refreshing colors!


----------



## suchi

Baghera said:


> Very refreshing colors!


Thank you


----------



## suchi

How is blackbeaded shop in Etsy? They have some nice (although I am a beginner so really can't read pictures) pendants.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

suchi said:


> So, this is my first jade piece. Thank you dingobeast and clairejune for enabling me
> Color is described as off white + green + brown.



Very nice Suchi [emoji4] - please post pics when you receive it!


----------



## suchi

2boys_jademommy said:


> Very nice Suchi [emoji4] - please post pics when you receive it!


Thank you  sure will do.


----------



## clairejune

suchi said:


> So, this is my first jade piece. Thank you dingobeast and clairejune for enabling me
> Color is described as off white + green + brown.


Beautiful, soft colors! The whole bangle looks soft and what a wonderful pattern. So excited for you!


----------



## suchi

clairejune said:


> Beautiful, soft colors! The whole bangle looks soft and what a wonderful pattern. So excited for you!


Thank you so much. I feel this is the start of a new obsession.


----------



## clairejune

suchi said:


> Thank you so much. I feel this is the start of a new obsession.


Jade is such an addiction! In part, because there are so many possibilities for styles and looks, and because each jade is so unique!


----------



## clairejune

Today I’m wearing Honeydew, one of my vintage jade bangles. A very dainty princess round. Haven’t worn it in a long time.


----------



## Molly0

Lovely to “see” you again Claire!  Been drooling over all your beautiful pieces!


----------



## Molly0

Honeydew is a beauty!  I’ve been going with a vintage princess lately too.


----------



## Molly0

Molly0 said:


> Honeydew is a beauty!  I’ve been going with a vintage princess lately too.
> View attachment 4169785


Other side of same bangle (Robin)


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

clairejune said:


> Today I’m wearing Honeydew, one of my vintage jade bangles. A very dainty princess round. Haven’t worn it in a long time.



So very watery and pretty! I love the delicate colour and shape of he bangle.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 4169875
> 
> Other side of same bangle (Robin)



I love the orange in this bangle - fiery. Such a beautiful princess.


----------



## Molly0

2boys_jademommy said:


> I love the orange in this bangle - fiery. Such a beautiful princess.


Thankyou!


----------



## clairejune

Molly0 said:


> Lovely to “see” you again Claire!  Been drooling over all your beautiful pieces!


Hi @Molly0 ! Lovely to see you again too! Thank you for the compliments. Your Robin is such a lovely bangle. I love the earthiness of the red.


----------



## clairejune

2boys_jademommy said:


> So very watery and pretty! I love the delicate colour and shape of he bangle.


Thankyou so much!


----------



## teagansmum

Hello my jade lover friends! Just popping in with one of my recent purchases that I've been wearing since. Her name is Coi, and I'm loving her different looks in different lighting. 
I'm enjoying going through posts I've missed and loving everyone's beauties!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> Hello my jade lover friends! Just popping in with one of my recent purchases that I've been wearing since. Her name is Coi, and I'm loving her different looks in different lighting.
> I'm enjoying going through posts I've missed and loving everyone's beauties!



Wow Tea the colour changes on this one is crazy in an awesome way. It’s like different bangles! I love the chunkiness of the princess and the deep red spots. Looks great in all it’s colours especially when it shows up vibrant green. [emoji7]


----------



## teagansmum

2boys_jademommy said:


> Wow Tea the colour changes on this one is crazy in an awesome way. It’s like different bangles! I love the chunkiness of the princess and the deep red spots. Looks great in all it’s colours especially when it shows up vibrant green. [emoji7]



Thank you 2boys! It's a fun chunky bangle and very green, but I love how it comes out white where the red spots over ride in photos.


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi ladies!  I didn't have to work today as all county workers and public schools are closed as Hurricane Lane bears down on us.  Weather is still and overcast right now... trying to figure out what jade will help me feel better once it starts getting really stormy.  I've been wearing Opeapea as that one tends to feel protective, but I think may also need some bright positivity.


----------



## Silver Mom

teagansmum said:


> Hello my jade lover friends! Just popping in with one of my recent purchases that I've been wearing since. Her name is Coi, and I'm loving her different looks in different lighting.
> I'm enjoying going through posts I've missed and loving everyone's beauties!


Wow love all the beautiful changes!


----------



## teagansmum

Junkenpo said:


> Hi ladies!  I didn't have to work today as all county workers and public schools are closed as Hurricane Lane bears down on us.  Weather is still and overcast right now... trying to figure out what jade will help me feel better once it starts getting really stormy.  I've been wearing Opeapea as that one tends to feel protective, but I think may also need some bright positivity.
> 
> Opeapea is amazing and looks like a strong bangle. Sending positive vibes your way. Stay safe!


----------



## clairejune

teagansmum said:


> Hello my jade lover friends! Just popping in with one of my recent purchases that I've been wearing since. Her name is Coi, and I'm loving her different looks in different lighting.
> I'm enjoying going through posts I've missed and loving everyone's beauties!


That is a lovely bangle, so strong and those red spots are so cool! I can see why you named it Coi.


----------



## clairejune

Junkenpo said:


> Hi ladies!  I didn't have to work today as all county workers and public schools are closed as Hurricane Lane bears down on us.  Weather is still and overcast right now... trying to figure out what jade will help me feel better once it starts getting really stormy.  I've been wearing Opeapea as that one tends to feel protective, but I think may also need some bright positivity.


Hope you stay safe! That bangle looks very strong and dramatic! I can imagine it as a courage and strength giving bangle with its color, flow and solidity.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Hi ladies!  I didn't have to work today as all county workers and public schools are closed as Hurricane Lane bears down on us.  Weather is still and overcast right now... trying to figure out what jade will help me feel better once it starts getting really stormy.  I've been wearing Opeapea as that one tends to feel protective, but I think may also need some bright positivity.



Stay safe JKP. Opeapea has a strong protective  presence. And keep Smoke on you [emoji4]


----------



## clairejune

I took this picture 2 weeks ago, and since office lighting does terrible things to the look of jade, im using this picture for what I’m wearing today. Big Blue has always been beloved to me.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

clairejune said:


> I took this picture 2 weeks ago, and since office lighting does terrible things to the look of jade, im using this picture for what I’m wearing today. Big Blue has always been beloved to me.



BEAUTIFUL. Like the ocean on a perfect sunny day[emoji7][emoji41]


----------



## clairejune

2boys_jademommy said:


> BEAUTIFUL. Like the ocean on a perfect sunny day[emoji7][emoji41]


Hey thank you, 2boys! This was my first real jade bangle which I bought. Before that, I had one my mother gave me, and a terrible B jade bangle, before I knew much about jade. I still remember how excited I was opening the box!


----------



## clairejune

I purchased this lavender jade ring in rosey/yellow gold. I don’t expect it to look exactly as in the pictures, but I’m hopeful that I’m going to love it. One in platinum which matches my lavender  pendant comes next.


----------



## suchi

clairejune said:


> I purchased this lavender jade ring in rosey/yellow gold. I don’t expect it to look exactly as in the pictures, but I’m hopeful that I’m going to love it. One in platinum which matches my lavender  pendant comes next.


This is so beautiful!


----------



## clairejune

suchi said:


> This is so beautiful!


Thankyou so much!


----------



## cdtracing

Junkenpo said:


> Hi ladies!  I didn't have to work today as all county workers and public schools are closed as Hurricane Lane bears down on us.  Weather is still and overcast right now... trying to figure out what jade will help me feel better once it starts getting really stormy.  I've been wearing Opeapea as that one tends to feel protective, but I think may also need some bright positivity.


Stay safe, Junkenpo.  Hurricanes are so hard to predict!  Send you prayers & positive energy!


----------



## Theinsanekirby

The light leaving my school at 4 is always the best!


----------



## Theinsanekirby

suchi said:


> I need help. I was just browsing etsy and fell in love with some jade bangles. The seller is ultimate jadeite. I dont know anything about jade, i bought a bangle from a local fair many years ago at dirt cheap price which they said is jade but seeing the pieces here i highly doubt that. I want a nice bangle. The price range i was looking was around $200-350. Any idea if those are authentic? The reviews about the shop are pretty good.


All of my bangles are from Ultimate Jadeite. I've liked them all, though her pictures are not always true to life. As was the case with my purple grey. It looked purple in all pictures she sent me and didn't show the lulin or cracks. Turns out it's grey and has multiple lines that are very visible.


----------



## suchi

Theinsanekirby said:


> All of my bangles are from Ultimate Jadeite. I've liked them all, though her pictures are not always true to life. As was the case with my purple grey. It looked purple in all pictures she sent me and didn't show the lulin or cracks. Turns out it's grey and has multiple lines that are very visible.


Oh no, mine has a crack that was visible in the picture. Will it mean the bangle will break?


----------



## LunaDoo

Theinsanekirby said:


> All of my bangles are from Ultimate Jadeite. I've liked them all, though her pictures are not always true to life. As was the case with my purple grey. It looked purple in all pictures she sent me and didn't show the lulin or cracks. Turns out it's grey and has multiple lines that are very visible.


Can you post pictures as examples?


----------



## clairejune

suchi said:


> Oh no, mine has a crack that was visible in the picture. Will it mean the bangle will break?


There is a difference between a crack and a stone line. Is it really a crack? Some stone lines are visible, but have healed, or partially healed.  It is very common for bangles to have some kind of stone lines or other flaws due to the large area of material used to make a bangle. 
Here is a fun video in which one can see the extensive stone lines in jadeite boulders, due to a lengthy creation and rough geological birth.


----------



## berniechocolate

Welcome back Claire .  That’s a lot of nice jade shared   , the lavender ring looks out of this world .

Been busy for a bit , popping in to wave hi . Chat soon 


Sharing some love .  Something , that was cut from excess Centre boulder of jade bangles cut in HK .  The Singaporean jade sisters each have a piece of these kitty . 



In oil blue jadeite 



Icy / creamy white jadeite 







I have got one too .  Seen here with my current favorite dotty red


----------



## suchi

clairejune said:


> There is a difference between a crack and a stone line. Is it really a crack? Some stone lines are visible, but have healed, or partially healed.  It is very common for bangles to have some kind of stone lines or other flaws due to the large area of material used to make a bangle.
> Here is a fun video in which one can see the extensive stone lines in jadeite boulders, due to a lengthy creation and rough geological birth.



In the description it was written stone line but in the pictures Nandar sent before shipping it was a long crack like line. I don't know I will rcv it this week will post a picture then.


----------



## berniechocolate

suchi said:


> Oh no, mine has a crack that was visible in the picture. Will it mean the bangle will break?



Hi are u able to feel the crack ?  Like with your fingers ? If u can’t , it could be a stoneline close to the surface .  That might not be structurally compromising .  If you wear with proper care . It shouldn’t be a problem ..

Even a perfect piece of jade without lines , it might crack if u knock into stuff . Just that if there already is a crack in jade . Knocking on to that part of the bangle might be abit dangerous .


----------



## Theinsanekirby

suchi said:


> Oh no, mine has a crack that was visible in the picture. Will it mean the bangle will break?


Not necessarily! Mine are just lines, meaning they are not cracks. It has not broken and I have had it a year or so now and had really worn it everyday and banged it around. Her bracelets are solid. I just don't buy if it is a crack.


----------



## clairejune

berniechocolate said:


> Welcome back Claire .  That’s a lot of nice jade shared   , the lavender ring looks out of this world .
> 
> Been busy for a bit , popping in to wave hi . Chat soon
> 
> 
> Sharing some love .  Something , that was cut from excess Centre boulder of jade bangles cut in HK .  The Singaporean jade sisters each have a piece of these kitty .
> 
> View attachment 4174282
> 
> In oil blue jadeite
> 
> View attachment 4174283
> 
> Icy / creamy white jadeite
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174284
> 
> View attachment 4174286
> 
> 
> I have got one too .  Seen here with my current favorite dotty red


Thank you, Bernie! Gorgeous kitties and what a great bangle too. Thank you for the kind words about the ring! Fingers crossed that it’s what I hope it is.


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi Jadies!  My family made it safe through Lane.  It turned out that there was less worry about rain than high winds... we had wildfires on our side of the island that spread quickly because of the wind. It was scary,  families had to evacuate suddenly in the middle of the night. No deaths, 1 injured, and some families lost homes, including one of my co-workers.  The community is pulling together with donations of time, skill, money, hard goods, etc so there's that.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Theinsanekirby said:


> View attachment 4173926
> 
> The light leaving my school at 4 is always the best!



I love this rich green!  [emoji4] I look at my bangles when I’m driving too - only when stopped at a red light of course. [emoji6]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> Welcome back Claire .  That’s a lot of nice jade shared   , the lavender ring looks out of this world .
> 
> Been busy for a bit , popping in to wave hi . Chat soon
> 
> 
> Sharing some love .  Something , that was cut from excess Centre boulder of jade bangles cut in HK .  The Singaporean jade sisters each have a piece of these kitty .
> 
> View attachment 4174282
> 
> In oil blue jadeite
> 
> View attachment 4174283
> 
> Icy / creamy white jadeite
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174284
> 
> View attachment 4174286
> 
> 
> I have got one too .  Seen here with my current favorite dotty red



The kitty pendants are adorable and I adore Dotty Red. [emoji7] Those fiery red dots adds a liveliness to the bangle


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> Welcome back Claire .  That’s a lot of nice jade shared   , the lavender ring looks out of this world .
> 
> Been busy for a bit , popping in to wave hi . Chat soon
> 
> 
> Sharing some love .  Something , that was cut from excess Centre boulder of jade bangles cut in HK .  The Singaporean jade sisters each have a piece of these kitty .
> 
> View attachment 4174282
> 
> In oil blue jadeite
> 
> View attachment 4174283
> 
> Icy / creamy white jadeite
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174284
> 
> View attachment 4174286
> 
> 
> I have got one too .  Seen here with my current favorite dotty red



The kitty pendants are adorable and I adore Dotty Red. [emoji7] Those fiery red dots adds a liveliness to the bangle


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Hi Jadies!  My family made it safe through Lane.  It turned out that there was less worry about rain than high winds... we had wildfires on our side of the island that spread quickly because of the wind. It was scary,  families had to evacuate suddenly in the middle of the night. No deaths, 1 injured, and some families lost homes, including one of my co-workers.  The community is pulling together with donations of time, skill, money, hard goods, etc so there's that.



JKP so glad to hear you and your family are safe. It’s amazing when communities come together to help each other. It’s the way it should be but is not always the case. Stay safe. [emoji4]


----------



## suchi

berniechocolate said:


> Hi are u able to feel the crack ?  Like with your fingers ? If u can’t , it could be a stoneline close to the surface .  That might not be structurally compromising .  If you wear with proper care . It shouldn’t be a problem ..
> 
> Even a perfect piece of jade without lines , it might crack if u knock into stuff . Just that if there already is a crack in jade . Knocking on to that part of the bangle might be abit dangerous .





Theinsanekirby said:


> Not necessarily! Mine are just lines, meaning they are not cracks. It has not broken and I have had it a year or so now and had really worn it everyday and banged it around. Her bracelets are solid. I just don't buy if it is a crack.


Thank you for the assurance. Its my first bangle (first piece of jade really) so I really don't know what to expect. I don't even know if it will fit my wrist or will be too big. I guess it's stone line otherwise Nandar would have mentioned it. I will post a picture on Wednesday after I receive it.


----------



## suchi

OMG I just received my bangle and I am so in love. The color is better than pictures (I am looking under unflattering office lights) and Nandar included a ring as a gift! 
How do you decide on names for your bangles?


----------



## suchi

One more.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

suchi said:


> One more.



It’s beautiful Succhi! Congratulations on your first jade bangle and I’m happy you are happy with it. Love the soft green and that it has two sides/looks to it 
What size is it and are you happy with the fit? It looks good on your wrist. [emoji3]


----------



## clairejune

suchi said:


> One more.


Fabulous  bangle, Suchi! Really soft, creamy and gentle colors! Re naming, does the bangle evoke any memories or sentiments? For me that’s how I’ve chosen my names....based on the feeling I get from the bangle, the spirit of the stone as I feel it,

Yours reminded me of foamy waves coming across the seaweed covered stones on a beach shore, or a misty tropical morning.


----------



## suchi

2boys_jademommy said:


> It’s beautiful Succhi! Congratulations on your first jade bangle and I’m happy you are happy with it. Love the soft green and that it has two sides/looks to it
> What size is it and are you happy with the fit? It looks good on your wrist. [emoji3]


Thank you. Yes its very comfortable, although it took some time to get adjusted with the weight. The dia is 59mm but the bangle slipped on really loosely. Although this is comfortable, for my next bangle (most probably either a pale lavender or a black) I will consider 57-58 mm so that the bangle rests near the wrist.


----------



## suchi

clairejune said:


> Fabulous  bangle, Suchi! Really soft, creamy and gentle colors! Re naming, does the bangle evoke any memories or sentiments? For me that’s how I’ve chosen my names....based on the feeling I get from the bangle, the spirit of the stone as I feel it,
> 
> Yours reminded me of foamy waves coming across the seaweed covered stones on a beach shore, or a misty tropical morning.


Thank you 
Yes seafoam is an excellent example of the color variation. So, I am going to call her jhinuk. In my language it means seashells


----------



## suchi

Can someone explain with a picture what exactly is a stone line? As per Nandar my bangle has stone lines but I don't see any crack like lines or anything. Also the stone line I saw in pictures was really light reflecting from an edge which appeared like a crack.


----------



## Silver Mom

suchi said:


> OMG I just received my bangle and I am so in love. The color is better than pictures (I am looking under unflattering office lights) and Nandar included a ring as a gift!
> How do you decide on names for your bangles?


So pretty.  And what a cute name you gave her.  Congrats!


----------



## suchi

Silver Mom said:


> So pretty.  And what a cute name you gave her.  Congrats!


Thank you


----------



## cdtracing

Your bangle is beautiful, Suchi!!   Congratulations on your first bangle!  Jhinuk is such a peaceful, seafoam green.


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Your bangle is beautiful, Suchi!!   Congratulations on your first bangle!  Jhinuk is such a peaceful, seafoam green.


Thank you CD 
Already planning my next purchase.


----------



## clairejune

suchi said:


> Can someone explain with a picture what exactly is a stone line? As per Nandar my bangle has stone lines but I don't see any crack like lines or anything. Also the stone line I saw in pictures was really light reflecting from an edge which appeared like a crack.



I love the name of your new bangle! It fits really well.
The differences between cracks and stone lines can be confusing. Here’s my explanation. Pls others, do chime in.

Jadeite is formed during the subduction of one tectonic plate under another. During millions of years gestation, under lower heat, but extremely high pressure, minerals are compressed together and crystalize. Extremely fine grained jadeite has microscopic crystals, whereas in rougher grain jade, one can sometimes see the crystal faces in little glittery marks called flies wings. But regardless of grain size, jadeite is an agglomerate stone comprised of many, individual little crystals sorrounded by silicates. During formation and pressure, the crystal matrix can fold in on itself, making seams in the stone. Sometimes these can split. Open stone lines and pressure cracks allow for colorant minerals to enter and bond with the crystal lattice as pure jadeite is colorless. Sometimes, split open stone lines, and even cracks which happened early enough can be compressed into being healed or partially healed. Think of someone folding dough over itself again and again In a geological kneading process.

Jadeite has to then travel up through the earth’s crust in jade dikes to reach the surface. This is caused also by tectonic pressures. This is a rough process which takes millions of years and can cause pressure cracks. Essentially, cracks are newer to the stone, and are not the result of the stone folding in on itself. If a stone line has a different color, or stronger color in it, you can tell that it was a pathway for colorant. That does not mean that it is still open. It may have partially healed.

Both unhealed stone lines and cracks CAN present structural problems, depending on where they are, how they run through a bangle, and on how well crystallized the particular jade piece is.  jadeite can be anywhere from 80-100% jadeite to be called ‘jadeite’. Those pieces with higher percentage of jadeite are likely to be stronger, if all other factors are equal.

For example, I have noticed in several pieces of jade with a more coarse, sugary texture, that those pieces were more prone to chipping and breaking. They seemed not to be as compactly crystalized. And one of those pieces is a bangle, which I gave to my daughter. It split in half due to an unseen weak point. I have since had it banded.   In general, my personal estimation is that cracks are more problematic than stone lines, but there are so many factors which come into play.


----------



## clairejune

Here is an example of a stone line in my carved antique bangle. The carving was done to hide these, as is often the case with carved pieces, though carving can also add value depending on how well done it is.  In spite of the delicate ness of this bangle, it has been much stronger than the sugary textured bangle which split in half, with no visible stone line or crack. This is likely due to the tight and compact crystallization of the piece, which has contributed to its longevity. These lines cannot be felt with the finger, and one can tell, that they delivered colorant by the stain still evident in one of them. The part removed between the dragon and the Phoenix had a stone line or crack, which colored the bottom of the bangle with some blue green and a touch of yellow. You can see, I circled and drew a line following the stone line and carving. And here is the now banded, sugary textured lavender bangle which split. 
So you see, multiple factors come into play. Hope this was helpful!!


----------



## Bostonjetset

suchi said:


> One more.


Such a beautiful bracelet!  I love the calming color.


----------



## suchi

clairejune said:


> Here is an example of a stone line in my carved antique bangle. The carving was done to hide these, as is often the case with carved pieces, though carving can also add value depending on how well done it is.  In spite of the delicate ness of this bangle, it has been much stronger than the sugary textured bangle which split in half, with no visible stone line or crack. This is likely due to the tight and compact crystallization of the piece, which has contributed to its longevity. These lines cannot be felt with the finger, and one can tell, that they delivered colorant by the stain still evident in one of them. The part removed between the dragon and the Phoenix had a stone line or crack, which colored the bottom of the bangle with some blue green and a touch of yellow. You can see, I circled and drew a line following the stone line and carving. And here is the now banded, sugary textured lavender bangle which split.
> So you see, multiple factors come into play. Hope this was helpful!!


Thank you so much Claire for the detailed explanation. Very helpful to understand the structure of jadeite and what awes me is something so ancient is now on my wrist. 
A picture of Jhinuk in today's late morning light.


----------



## suchi

Bostonjetset said:


> Such a beautiful bracelet!  I love the calming color.


Thank you so much


----------



## Silver Mom

clairejune said:


> Here is an example of a stone line in my carved antique bangle. The carving was done to hide these, as is often the case with carved pieces, though carving can also add value depending on how well done it is.  In spite of the delicate ness of this bangle, it has been much stronger than the sugary textured bangle which split in half, with no visible stone line or crack. This is likely due to the tight and compact crystallization of the piece, which has contributed to its longevity. These lines cannot be felt with the finger, and one can tell, that they delivered colorant by the stain still evident in one of them. The part removed between the dragon and the Phoenix had a stone line or crack, which colored the bottom of the bangle with some blue green and a touch of yellow. You can see, I circled and drew a line following the stone line and carving. And here is the now banded, sugary textured lavender bangle which split.
> So you see, multiple factors come into play. Hope this was helpful!!


Claire, I have heard that lavender jade by nature tends to have more cotton than other colors.  Have you heard that too?


----------



## Redkoi01

Hello everyone I found this oval beauty today. Not sure what name can suit her?


----------



## Redkoi01

clairejune said:


> Wow! Love this beautiful bangle! The light blue is so fresh, almost like aquamarine and it has a an absolutely fabulous size! What gorgeous transitions of texture within the bangle. It looks really great on your wrist. Very elegant.
> 
> Thank you so much for the compliment about my pendant!


Thank you


----------



## Redkoi01

teagansmum said:


> Hello my jade lover friends! Just popping in with one of my recent purchases that I've been wearing since. Her name is Coi, and I'm loving her different looks in different lighting.
> I'm enjoying going through posts I've missed and loving everyone's beauties!


Wow this is gorgeous


----------



## clairejune

Silver Mom said:


> Claire, I have heard that lavender jade by nature tends to have more cotton than other colors.  Have you heard that too?


I have not heard that exactly. I used to think that lavender colored by magnesium, had a tendency to be more cloudy than other colors. When I think of cotton, I think of puff ball shaped  growths, or other shapes which are lighter than the surrounding jade.  I’ve seen some wonderfully clear and translucent examples of lavender jade  for sale and on a GIA video. I have also seen many less translucent lavenders, but never noticed distinct cotton formations, maybe because they would be much harder to see.
Some colors do have such interesting and unique properties, as in the case of oil greens. There are very translucent varieties, but more than those are types in which translucence is obscured by the colorant, as it is so heavy, it’s harder to see onto the stone.


----------



## clairejune

Redkoi01 said:


> Hello everyone I found this oval beauty today. Not sure what name can suit her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4176020
> View attachment 4176021


Really so dramatic. It reminds of a steep and heavily forested ravine with clouds and sky.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> Hello everyone I found this oval beauty today. Not sure what name can suit her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4176020
> View attachment 4176021



I love how there’s a soft patch of pink lavender amongst the strong patterns of green. In this case though the greens are the centre of attraction. Such strong colour and pattern.


----------



## fanofjadeite

bought this little orange jade ring as a pinky ring. couldnt resist taking a pic at the restaurant today.


----------



## fanofjadeite

suchi said:


> Can someone explain with a picture what exactly is a stone line? As per Nandar my bangle has stone lines but I don't see any crack like lines or anything. Also the stone line I saw in pictures was really light reflecting from an edge which appeared like a crack.


suchi, my bangle has 2 very long stone lines that look like cracks and can be felt with fingernail. but i have been wearing it 24/7 for several years already, and bang into things alot, and its still holding up nicely.


----------



## suchi

fanofjadeite said:


> suchi, my bangle has 2 very long stone lines that look like cracks and can be felt with fingernail. but i have been wearing it 24/7 for several years already, and bang into things alot, and its still holding up nicely.
> View attachment 4176093


Your bangle is beautiful! I found 2 lines on my bangle today but not worried.
I definitely need to get used to the weight though.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> bought this little orange jade ring as a pinky ring. couldnt resist taking a pic at the restaurant today.
> View attachment 4176081



This is so pretty Fan! Like a sweet honey drop. 
Also like your bangle [emoji4]


----------



## Silver Mom

clairejune said:


> I have not heard that exactly. I used to think that lavender colored by magnesium, had a tendency to be more cloudy than other colors. When I think of cotton, I think of puff ball shaped  growths, or other shapes which are lighter than the surrounding jade.  I’ve seen some wonderfully clear and translucent examples of lavender jade  for sale and on a GIA video. I have also seen many less translucent lavenders, but never noticed distinct cotton formations, maybe because they would be much harder to see.
> Some colors do have such interesting and unique properties, as in the case of oil greens. There are very translucent varieties, but more than those are types in which translucence is obscured by the colorant, as it is so heavy, it’s harder to see onto the stone.


I heard it from a friend of mine who truly is a Jade expert.  He knows a lot about it because it is his business as well as his family.  He said that lavender has more cotton because of the trace element manganese,  Green jade has chromium or iron but lavender has manganese.  Manganese is much more rare so jade formation tends to be not so mature. That is why lavender jadeite has more cotton.


----------



## fanofjadeite

suchi said:


> Your bangle is beautiful! I found 2 lines on my bangle today but not worried.
> I definitely need to get used to the weight though.


thank you  this bangle is the yellow one thats on my right arm permanently. good thing the stone lines are on the not so yellow part of the bangle only. yes, it takes a while to get used to the weight. the bangle in my avatar is more than 80g, and it did feel heavy when i first started wearing it. its my permanent bangle on my left, btw.


----------



## fanofjadeite

2boys_jademommy said:


> This is so pretty Fan! Like a sweet honey drop.
> Also like your bangle [emoji4]


thanks, jademommy  yes, it reminds me of honey too. btw, the bangle with 2 long stone lines is the yellow permanent bangle on my right arm.


----------



## suchi

fanofjadeite said:


> thank you  this bangle is the yellow one thats on my right arm permanently. good thing the stone lines are on the not so yellow part of the bangle only. yes, it takes a while to get used to the weight. the bangle in my avatar is more than 80g, and it did feel heavy when i first started wearing it. its my permanent bangle on my left, btw.


Wow two permanent bangles! The one in your avatar is awesome. Love it.
Do you stack your bangles?


----------



## suchi

Redkoi01 said:


> Hello everyone I found this oval beauty today. Not sure what name can suit her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4176020
> View attachment 4176021


This bangle is ahmazinggggg!!!!!!


----------



## clairejune

fanofjadeite said:


> suchi, my bangle has 2 very long stone lines that look like cracks and can be felt with fingernail. but i have been wearing it 24/7 for several years already, and bang into things alot, and its still holding up nicely.
> View attachment 4176093


Such a great example of a stone line, and such an ancient and soulful bangle. I just love that you wear this daily! And, the orange ring is so pretty!


----------



## ARMCANDIES

It has been a while since I posted anything here so am sharing my latest acquisition... a certified grade A lavender princess bangle. Hefty piece but amazing colour❤️


----------



## ARMCANDIES

This is my milky apricot bangle also in Princess style


----------



## ARMCANDIES

Another pic of the milky apricot


----------



## fanofjadeite

suchi said:


> Wow two permanent bangles! The one in your avatar is awesome. Love it.
> Do you stack your bangles?


thanks, suchi  yes, i do stack bangles sometimes. but lately, i have been lazy, so its just my 2 permanent bangles for now


----------



## fanofjadeite

clairejune said:


> Such a great example of a stone line, and such an ancient and soulful bangle. I just love that you wear this daily! And, the orange ring is so pretty!


thanks, claire


----------



## clairejune

ARMCANDIES said:


> It has been a while since I posted anything here so am sharing my latest acquisition... a certified grade A lavender princess bangle. Hefty piece but amazing colour❤️


Wow, it looks like a wonderfully substantial piece of jade, and such a great color. I love the hefty pieces because you can feel them all day and they always seem strong to me. It’s like being surrounded in jade!


----------



## ARMCANDIES

clairejune said:


> Wow, it looks like a wonderfully substantial piece of jade, and such a great color. I love the hefty pieces because you can feel them all day and they always seem strong to me. It’s like being surrounded in jade!


Thanks Clairejune...indeed you can feel it’s presence on your wrist at 78gramms


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

ARMCANDIES said:


> It has been a while since I posted anything here so am sharing my latest acquisition... a certified grade A lavender princess bangle. Hefty piece but amazing colour[emoji173]️



Armcandies this is stunning! What a vibrant purple! I love that it’s a chubby princess. It looks amazing on you and I bet you can really feel the weight of this one.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

ARMCANDIES said:


> This is my milky apricot bangle also in Princess style



This one is a beauty too! You’re lucky to have 2 gorgeous princesses. [emoji6]


----------



## clairejune

These bangles were sold to me a few years ago as jade, but I discovered soon after arrival that they are Albite and moonstone . I am so glad that I bought them as they are some of my all time  favorite bangles because of the drama of black, floating in a moonstone and feldspar body. They have clear moonstone windows which have a subtle white chatoyancy. I’m some lights, the bangles have a subtle white/bluish glow.
When the seller was questioned, and she labeled them as a kind of ‘new jade’. It is true that the minerals in these eventually become jadeite, mixed with Other minerals after the subduction process. Anyway, I wear them as I do my jade bangles. Pics in light and shadow.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

clairejune said:


> These bangles were sold to me a few years ago as jade, but I discovered soon after arrival that they are Albite and moonstone . I am so glad that I bought them as they are some of my all time  favorite bangles because of the drama of black, floating in a moonstone and feldspar body. They have clear moonstone windows which have a subtle white chatoyancy. I’m some lights, the bangles have a subtle white/bluish glow.
> When the seller was questioned, and she labeled them as a kind of ‘new jade’. It is true that the minerals in these eventually become jadeite, mixed with minerals after the subduction process. Anyway, I wear them as I do my jade bangles. Pics in light and shadow.



They are beautiful Claire. Reminds me of a forest in the winter. Good to know the seller was not dishonest but it does get tricky as to what constitutes jade. Different people have different interpretations and are not necessarily out to scam (although there are those who are out to con buyers)


----------



## clairejune

2boys_jademommy said:


> They are beautiful Claire. Reminds me of a forest in the winter. Good to know the seller was not dishonest but it does get tricky as to what constitutes jade. Different people have different interpretations and are not necessarily out to scam (although there are those who are out to con buyers)


Thank you. I call them the Winter bangles. Exactly, so many stones are called ‘jade’. And ‘new jade’ is new by so many millions of years, and not the same stone at all lol. I ended up getting a refund for a part of the original price, so I was overall pleased to have them. They have held up great too, surprisingly strong. They bang together plenty and no chips, scratches or fractures yet. Now, I would love to find more of these because many have asked to let them know if I come across them, but I haven’t found anymore yet.


----------



## cdtracing

clairejune said:


> These bangles were sold to me a few years ago as jade, but I discovered soon after arrival that they are Albite and moonstone . I am so glad that I bought them as they are some of my all time  favorite bangles because of the drama of black, floating in a moonstone and feldspar body. They have clear moonstone windows which have a subtle white chatoyancy. I’m some lights, the bangles have a subtle white/bluish glow.
> When the seller was questioned, and she labeled them as a kind of ‘new jade’. It is true that the minerals in these eventually become jadeite, mixed with Other minerals after the subduction process. Anyway, I wear them as I do my jade bangles. Pics in light and shadow.



These are just stunning!!  They're so unique!  I love them!!!


----------



## Bostonjetset

clairejune said:


> These bangles were sold to me a few years ago as jade, but I discovered soon after arrival that they are Albite and moonstone . I am so glad that I bought them as they are some of my all time  favorite bangles because of the drama of black, floating in a moonstone and feldspar body. They have clear moonstone windows which have a subtle white chatoyancy. I’m some lights, the bangles have a subtle white/bluish glow.
> When the seller was questioned, and she labeled them as a kind of ‘new jade’. It is true that the minerals in these eventually become jadeite, mixed with Other minerals after the subduction process. Anyway, I wear them as I do my jade bangles. Pics in light and shadow.


These are just stunning!! So unique and they have almost a magical aura to them.


----------



## ARMCANDIES

2boys_jademommy said:


> Armcandies this is stunning! What a vibrant purple! I love that it’s a chubby princess. It looks amazing on you and I bet you can really feel the weight of this one.


Thanks, Jademommy!  Yes it does feel heavy initially but when the lighting is good, the beauty of it overcomes the weight....


----------



## suchi

clairejune said:


> These bangles were sold to me a few years ago as jade, but I discovered soon after arrival that they are Albite and moonstone . I am so glad that I bought them as they are some of my all time  favorite bangles because of the drama of black, floating in a moonstone and feldspar body. They have clear moonstone windows which have a subtle white chatoyancy. I’m some lights, the bangles have a subtle white/bluish glow.
> When the seller was questioned, and she labeled them as a kind of ‘new jade’. It is true that the minerals in these eventually become jadeite, mixed with Other minerals after the subduction process. Anyway, I wear them as I do my jade bangles. Pics in light and shadow.


Your moonstone bangle is a beauty!


----------



## clairejune

Thank you @cdtracing, @suchi and @Bostonjetset!


----------



## Baghera

Just wanted to share some nephrite from Walter Museum


----------



## Silver Mom

Baghera said:


> Just wanted to share some nephrite from Walter Museum


WOW, Gorgeous.  Thank you Baghera for sharing this.  Where is the Walter Museum?  Is this a new exhibit?


----------



## Baghera

The Walters Art Museum is in Baltimore, MD.  I believe these are part of the permanent collection.  All were from the early 20th century (1920s)with the urn and oval case/box from the House of Faberge.  The cigarette case was from the 1920s as well also done in the style of Faberge.


----------



## Silver Mom

Baghera said:


> The Walters Art Museum is in Baltimore, MD.  I believe these are part of the permanent collection.  All were from the early 20th century (1920s)with the urn and oval case/box from the House of Faberge.  The cigarette case was from the 1920s as well also done in the style of Faberge.


They are absolutely AMAZING!


----------



## clairejune

My new certified jade ring. It is a slightly different color than the pics, more blue, but I purchased it expecting this to be the case. All in all, I’m happy with it. It’s a lovely, chubby cabochon with extra fine grain and good translucence.  I’m sending it to the GIA for double checking because this is a new to me seller who I’d like to vet out, but I’m very confident that it’s a A grade.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

clairejune said:


> View attachment 4178399
> View attachment 4178402
> View attachment 4178401
> View attachment 4178400
> 
> My new certified jade ring. It is a slightly different color than the pics, more blue, but I purchased it expecting this to be the case. All in all, I’m happy with it. It’s a lovely, chubby cabochon with extra fine grain and good translucence.  I’m sending it to the GIA for double checking because this is a new to me seller who is like to vet out, but I’m very confident that it’s a A grade.



Wow it’s gorgeous! A nice match to your pendant - both being chubby cabs Its a very nice oval shape and while the colour is not an exact match it’s pretty close. Lovely translucence too. Very happy for you Claire [emoji4]


----------



## clairejune

2boys_jademommy said:


> Wow it’s gorgeous! A nice match to your pendant - both being chubby cabs Its a very nice oval shape and while the colour is not an exact match it’s pretty close. Lovely translucence too. Very happy for you Claire [emoji4]


Thank you, 2boys! I think I’ll just keep this one as it’s own piece, maybe get some beads to go with it, and next purchase another stone and have the platinum ring made. I like the look of the lavender with rose gold. One can never have too many lavender jade pieces, especially rings given all the shades available! Now I need some more fitting earrings, etc. it never ends, but that’s the fun of jade. Each piece really is it’s own thing.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

clairejune said:


> Thank you, 2boys! I think I’ll just keep this one as it’s own piece, maybe get some beads to go with it, and next purchase another stone and have the platinum ring made. I like the look of the lavender with rose gold. One can never have too many lavender jade pieces, especially rings given all the shades available! Now I need some more fitting earrings, etc. it never ends, but that’s the fun of jade. Each piece really is it’s own thing.



I think lavender pairs nicely with rose gold too. It’s ultra sweet together [emoji7] 
If you had to choose do you prefer bluish or pinkish lavenders?


----------



## clairejune

2boys_jademommy said:


> I think lavender pairs nicely with rose gold too. It’s ultra sweet together [emoji7]
> If you had to choose do you prefer bluish or pinkish lavenders?


I prefer the blue lavenders over pink lavenders for me simply because Blue is my favorite color, and I don’t wear many pinks aside from occasional nail polish and a pink topaz, some pink spinels.  I always considered the pendant a middle lavender, between pink and blue, which I also love. Do you have a preference?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

clairejune said:


> I prefer the blue lavenders over pink lavenders for me simply because Blue is my favorite color, and I don’t wear many pinks aside from occasional nail polish and a pink topaz, some pink spinels.  I always considered the pendant a middle lavender, between pink and blue, which I also love. Do you have a preference?



I have a slight preference for bluish lavender too. I used to think I liked pink more but I think there is something very dreamy and mysterious with the blues. 
And I would agree your pendant is the perfect balance of pink and blue


----------



## Silver Mom

clairejune said:


> View attachment 4178399
> View attachment 4178402
> View attachment 4178401
> View attachment 4178400
> 
> My new certified jade ring. It is a slightly different color than the pics, more blue, but I purchased it expecting this to be the case. All in all, I’m happy with it. It’s a lovely, chubby cabochon with extra fine grain and good translucence.  I’m sending it to the GIA for double checking because this is a new to me seller who I’d like to vet out, but I’m very confident that it’s a A grade.


It's lovely Claire.  You must be very happy!  I don't blame you.


----------



## Silver Mom

clairejune said:


> I prefer the blue lavenders over pink lavenders for me simply because Blue is my favorite color, and I don’t wear many pinks aside from occasional nail polish and a pink topaz, some pink spinels.  I always considered the pendant a middle lavender, between pink and blue, which I also love. Do you have a preference?


Of course I LOVE all lavenders but my preference would be for pink lavender.  I think that it has a brighter tone and a sweeter look.  The blue lavender is very pretty too but to me it tends to be a little darker and more purple looking.  It seems that I see much more blue lavenders than pinkish tone lavenders.  However, even with pink lavenders depending on the light it can take on a bluish tone.  Maybe it is best to have both but for me I would go for pink first.  For reference, here is a chart of some of the different colors of jade.


----------



## dingobeast

berniechocolate said:


> Welcome back Claire .  That’s a lot of nice jade shared   , the lavender ring looks out of this world .
> 
> Been busy for a bit , popping in to wave hi . Chat soon
> 
> 
> Sharing some love .  Something , that was cut from excess Centre boulder of jade bangles cut in HK .  The Singaporean jade sisters each have a piece of these kitty .
> 
> View attachment 4174282
> 
> In oil blue jadeite
> 
> View attachment 4174283
> 
> Icy / creamy white jadeite
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174284
> 
> View attachment 4174286
> 
> 
> I have got one too .  Seen here with my current favorite dotty red




Such sweet kitties! I am in love with dotty red. I love spots of color and red is my fave


----------



## suchi

clairejune said:


> View attachment 4178399
> View attachment 4178402
> View attachment 4178401
> View attachment 4178400
> 
> My new certified jade ring. It is a slightly different color than the pics, more blue, but I purchased it expecting this to be the case. All in all, I’m happy with it. It’s a lovely, chubby cabochon with extra fine grain and good translucence.  I’m sending it to the GIA for double checking because this is a new to me seller who I’d like to vet out, but I’m very confident that it’s a A grade.


Beautiful ring! Love it.


----------



## clairejune

suchi said:


> Beautiful ring! Love it.


Thank you so much, Suchi!


----------



## clairejune

Silver Mom said:


> It's lovely Claire.  You must be very happy!  I don't blame you.


Thankyou!


----------



## clairejune

And then there are those lavender jades with both pink and blue tones...How gorgeous! The blue tones in lavenders are rarely truly blue when considering what a more pure blue looks like.  It’s surprising how much the blue color is changed by the red! The most bluish, deep lavender jadeite colors I’ve seen look almost like cobalt, which is a purple blue mix, which I also love!


----------



## clairejune

Has anyone purchased one of Allan’s Olmec jade bangles?


----------



## Junkenpo

Those olmec jade bangles are really pretty.   If I had funds, I'd see if he could custom one in the style of my baby black.  Low profile, really thin... delicate.


----------



## Junkenpo

But for now, I have to content myself with small bits to scratch the jade itch.  I know I said I was pretty content with my collection, but I couldn't pass up these earrings, the little gold leafs and pearls are such a cute touch. Here are the "new" ones with my other 2.  I guess it's like my affinity to beads... these little buttons are great to have.   And even though my ears are pierced, these clips are pretty comfy.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> But for now, I have to content myself with small bits to scratch the jade itch.  I know I said I was pretty content with my collection, but I couldn't pass up these earrings, the little gold leafs and pearls are such a cute touch. Here are the "new" ones with my other 2.  I guess it's like my affinity to beads... these little buttons are great to have.   And even though my ears are pierced, these clips are pretty comfy.



Those mini pearls are an adorable touch to the classic buttons. Your button collection is catching up to your beads JKP [emoji6]


----------



## clairejune

Junkenpo said:


> But for now, I have to content myself with small bits to scratch the jade itch.  I know I said I was pretty content with my collection, but I couldn't pass up these earrings, the little gold leafs and pearls are such a cute touch. Here are the "new" ones with my other 2.  I guess it's like my affinity to beads... these little buttons are great to have.   And even though my ears are pierced, these clips are pretty comfy.


Those are magnificent! What a collection... I think those pearl ones were definitely a must because they do have an extra festive feel to them. Those button shapes just look great on. ( I love the set with the 2 different colored earrings! How cool.) 

Re the Olmec jade, I can imagine a delicate one as you described really well. I’m just very curious about the material. I have some Olmec jade slice earrings which have a different feel than the Burmese jadeite. Smooth, heavy, cold and like half Gem and half strength somehow. One can tell that the material would make great jewelry and great tools as well.


----------



## sneedonist

A ring my aunt gave me that I wear like it’s my wedding ring. Jade cabochon with diamond surround.


----------



## clairejune

sneedonist said:


> View attachment 4181907
> 
> A ring my aunt gave me that I wear like it’s my wedding ring. Jade cabochon with diamond surround.


What a gorgeous ring. Great proportions and great size! Looks like a lovely blue green color.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

sneedonist said:


> View attachment 4181907
> 
> A ring my aunt gave me that I wear like it’s my wedding ring. Jade cabochon with diamond surround.



Gorgeous ring. What a lovely gift from your aunt! It’s just beautiful.


----------



## Junkenpo

sneedonist said:


> A ring my aunt gave me that I wear like it’s my wedding ring. Jade cabochon with diamond surround.



Beautiful!  What a great gift.  I would love to see more pictures of it.  Do you have other jade?


----------



## Junkenpo

.
. 
. 
Who wants to be earrings twinsies with me? Same leaf & pearl arrangement! The jade cabochons are unique, of course... I might actually like the pattern & coloring on these better.  I'm so tempted to bid on them myself, haha.  I just saw these listed.   It looks like they were converted to pierced.


----------



## suchi

Have anyone purchased from Mythong Jewelry in Etsy?


----------



## PJcherri

Hi Jade sisters! I'm back after getting married and being swamped by work lately, thought I'd drop in to say hello and all is well (while it's much easier to type on a computer)! I've been lurking on my phone when I have a bit of downtime and enjoying everyone's photos of their precious jade pieces.

@suchi : congrats on your first piece!

@Junkenpo : ah those are so tempting! They don't ship outside of US so I guess that keeps my wallet safe for now ha ha

In terms of stone lines, I've also encountered faint ones without colour dependency where it cannot be felt by fingernail (not sure if polish hides really fine lines as it would have a tendency to build up at those spots to complete a luster finish) but can be seen under backlit conditions if the piece is somewhat transparent. I believe those may also be considered stone lines?

I find lavenders so strange; even though I have one piece that's lavender, do you ladies find that sometimes it looks near white-grey and sometimes the lavender shines through more under different lighting? I'm considering in upgrading to a piece that's more stronger in colour in the future bit sometimes it bugs me a big even though I love wearing my bangle.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

PJcherri said:


> Hi Jade sisters! I'm back after getting married and being swamped by work lately, thought I'd drop in to say hello and all is well (while it's much easier to type on a computer)! I've been lurking on my phone when I have a bit of downtime and enjoying everyone's photos of their precious jade pieces.
> 
> @suchi : congrats on your first piece!
> 
> @Junkenpo : ah those are so tempting! They don't ship outside of US so I guess that keeps my wallet safe for now ha ha
> 
> In terms of stone lines, I've also encountered faint ones without colour dependency where it cannot be felt by fingernail (not sure if polish hides really fine lines as it would have a tendency to build up at those spots to complete a luster finish) but can be seen under backlit conditions if the piece is somewhat transparent. I believe those may also be considered stone lines?
> 
> I find lavenders so strange; even though I have one piece that's lavender, do you ladies find that sometimes it looks near white-grey and sometimes the lavender shines through more under different lighting? I'm considering in upgrading to a piece that's more stronger in colour in the future but sometimes it bugs me a big even though I love wearing my bangle.



Congratulations PJcherri on getting married!! All the best to you and your husband [emoji173]️
I know what you mean about lavenders appearing greyish or more muted at times. I love lavenders but recently I find shelf looking at soft greens. Must resist! [emoji6]


----------



## clairejune

suchi said:


> Have anyone purchased from Mythong Jewelry in Etsy?


I tried to find this store, and couldn’t.


----------



## clairejune

Junkenpo said:


> .
> .
> .
> Who wants to be earrings twinsies with me? Same leaf & pearl arrangement! The jade cabochons are unique, of course... I might actually like the pattern & coloring on these better.  I'm so tempted to bid on them myself, haha.  I just saw these listed.   It looks like they were converted to pierced.


Oh those are gorgeous! I’m tapped out after the lavender ring, but am considering still. Thanks for the link!


----------



## clairejune

PJcherri said:


> Hi Jade sisters! I'm back after getting married and being swamped by work lately, thought I'd drop in to say hello and all is well (while it's much easier to type on a computer)! I've been lurking on my phone when I have a bit of downtime and enjoying everyone's photos of their precious jade pieces.
> 
> @suchi : congrats on your first piece!
> 
> @Junkenpo : ah those are so tempting! They don't ship outside of US so I guess that keeps my wallet safe for now ha ha
> 
> In terms of stone lines, I've also encountered faint ones without colour dependency where it cannot be felt by fingernail (not sure if polish hides really fine lines as it would have a tendency to build up at those spots to complete a luster finish) but can be seen under backlit conditions if the piece is somewhat transparent. I believe those may also be considered stone lines?
> 
> I find lavenders so strange; even though I have one piece that's lavender, do you ladies find that sometimes it looks near white-grey and sometimes the lavender shines through more under different lighting? I'm considering in upgrading to a piece that's more stronger in colour in the future bit sometimes it bugs me a big even though I love wearing my bangle.


Congratulations on your marriage! Much happiness and health to you both!
Re lavenders, I notice this with paler lavenders, but the more saturated material seems to always look lavender, though the hue will shift depending on lighting. I was getting irritated with my first lavender jade ring as it looked too pale in many lights, which drove me to upgrade.


----------



## Silver Mom

PJcherri said:


> Hi Jade sisters! I'm back after getting married and being swamped by work lately, thought I'd drop in to say hello and all is well (while it's much easier to type on a computer)! I've been lurking on my phone when I have a bit of downtime and enjoying everyone's photos of their precious jade pieces.
> 
> @suchi : congrats on your first piece!
> 
> @Junkenpo : ah those are so tempting! They don't ship outside of US so I guess that keeps my wallet safe for now ha ha
> 
> In terms of stone lines, I've also encountered faint ones without colour dependency where it cannot be felt by fingernail (not sure if polish hides really fine lines as it would have a tendency to build up at those spots to complete a luster finish) but can be seen under backlit conditions if the piece is somewhat transparent. I believe those may also be considered stone lines?
> 
> I find lavenders so strange; even though I have one piece that's lavender, do you ladies find that sometimes it looks near white-grey and sometimes the lavender shines through more under different lighting? I'm considering in upgrading to a piece that's more stronger in colour in the future bit sometimes it bugs me a big even though I love wearing my bangle.


Congrats Pjcherri.  So happy for you!!!!  Lavenders are really chameleons.  They do change according to lighting.


----------



## suchi

PJcherri said:


> Hi Jade sisters! I'm back after getting married and being swamped by work lately, thought I'd drop in to say hello and all is well (while it's much easier to type on a computer)! I've been lurking on my phone when I have a bit of downtime and enjoying everyone's photos of their precious jade pieces.
> 
> @suchi : congrats on your first piece!
> 
> @Junkenpo : ah those are so tempting! They don't ship outside of US so I guess that keeps my wallet safe for now ha ha
> 
> In terms of stone lines, I've also encountered faint ones without colour dependency where it cannot be felt by fingernail (not sure if polish hides really fine lines as it would have a tendency to build up at those spots to complete a luster finish) but can be seen under backlit conditions if the piece is somewhat transparent. I believe those may also be considered stone lines?
> /QUOTE]


Congratulations on your marriage [/QUOTE]


----------



## suchi

clairejune said:


> I tried to find this store, and couldn’t.


This one
https://etsy.me/2CzuCFl
Are the items really grade A as advertised? I am considering some of their bead bracelets.


----------



## LunaDoo

suchi said:


> This one
> https://etsy.me/2CzuCFl
> Are the items really grade A as advertised? I am considering some of their bead bracelets.


I think some Jadies have had issues with Maithong. See this thread (they are mentioned in the last few pages):
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-reputable-jade-sellers-list.884042/


----------



## clairejune

@suchi , check out Yokdee. They have some beaded bracelets. I’ve purchased from them and others I know have also. I’ve heard that some items are a bit expensive for the Eastern market, but not for the Western market.
https://www.yokdeejadeite.com/collections/all
Also, check out this store. Good reputation and know of people who have purchased and had things tested. 
https://www.allaboutjade.com.sg/


----------



## ARMCANDIES

I have always preferred solid bangles over bracelets but today I wanted to be abit adventurous... so I complied bits and pieces from my collection and came up with this...


----------



## ARMCANDIES

Bottom part


----------



## ARMCANDIES

With my creamy apricot


----------



## Silver Mom

ARMCANDIES said:


> With my creamy apricot


Love this.


----------



## suchi

LunaDoo said:


> I think some Jadies have had issues with Maithong. See this thread (they are mentioned in the last few pages):
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-reputable-jade-sellers-list.884042/





clairejune said:


> @suchi , check out Yokdee. They have some beaded bracelets. I’ve purchased from them and others I know have also. I’ve heard that some items are a bit expensive for the Eastern market, but not for the Western market.
> https://www.yokdeejadeite.com/collections/all
> Also, check out this store. Good reputation and know of people who have purchased and had things tested.
> https://www.allaboutjade.com.sg/


Thank you Luna and Claire. That's what I was thinking carved bangles A grade the prices seemed too good to be true. 
Off to check out yokdeejadeite and allaboutjade.


----------



## suchi

I bought this lotus carved bead bracelet today from all about jade. Thanks Clairejune for the reference


----------



## suchi

I bought this lotus carved bead bracelet today from all about jade. Thanks Clairejune for the reference


----------



## clairejune

Wearing these tribal, Olmec jadeite slice earrings today with my Vonsen’s blue snake ring. Just a wonderfully casual Saturday!


----------



## clairejune

suchi said:


> I bought this lotus carved bead bracelet today from all about jade. Thanks Clairejune for the reference


Wow! How gorgeous!!!! Love love love those. The carving is wonderful, as is the rhythem of it, and the lovely, gentle colors! Very happy for you.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

suchi said:


> I bought this lotus carved bead bracelet today from all about jade. Thanks Clairejune for the reference



Very sweet and pretty! Cant wait to see mod shots


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

clairejune said:


> Wearing these tribal, Olmec jadeite slice earrings today with my Vonsen’s blue snake ring. Just a wonderfully casual Saturday!



The blue enhances the blue in your eyes or is it the other way around Beautiful Claire.


----------



## clairejune

2boys_jademommy said:


> The blue enhances the blue in your eyes or is it the other way around Beautiful Claire.


Thank you for the kind words, 2boys!


----------



## suchi

2boys_jademommy said:


> The blue enhances the blue in your eyes or is it the other way around Beautiful Claire.


+1 you are so beautiful!


----------



## suchi

2boys_jademommy said:


> Very sweet and pretty! Cant wait to see mod shots


Thank you so much! Shipping is 2 weeks I guess. I found a similar bracelet in an Etsy shop but I was not sure about the grade and the shop didn't respond to my query. This one is almost similar and I was so happy to get it.


----------



## suchi

clairejune said:


> Wow! How gorgeous!!!! Love love love those. The carving is wonderful, as is the rhythem of it, and the lovely, gentle colors! Very happy for you.


Thank you Claire! I love the shop and how fast they responded to my query. It's a 2 week wait I guess to receive the bracelet.


----------



## suchi

Jade is seriously addictive. Start of August I didn't know anything about jade. Now I have a bangle and the bead bracelet will be on it's way on Monday. I am already thinking of adding another bangle this year to my collection to wear in my right hand! Or maybe a pendant. 
Will nephrite be ok with 24*7 wear? I am deciding between one from jade diver etsy (nephrite) and a black/ grey one from UJ. Or since I have a bangle already I should get a pendant? How did you decide when you started your collection?


----------



## Junkenpo

So I've been wearing my yukon snow nephrite bangle for the last couple weeks 24/7.  I hadn't had her on since summer because (to me) she gives off  A LOT of green energy.  What this means for me is that I feel like I have to be very physically active to keep up with the output or I start feeling like I've had too much caffeine.  But after the fires, I feel like that energy has been a good boost even if I haven't been quite as active.   







The other 2 bangles are the agate ones I got from SC.  Wound up not stacking them & only had them out for the pic.


----------



## suchi

Pp


Junkenpo said:


> So I've been wearing my yukon snow nephrite bangle for the last couple weeks 24/7.  I hadn't had her on since summer because (to me) she gives off  A LOT of green energy.  What this means for me is that I feel like I have to be very physically active to keep up with the output or I start feeling like I've had too much caffeine.  But after the fires, I feel like that energy has been a good boost even if I haven't been quite as active.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other 2 bangles are the agate ones I got from SC.  Wound up not stacking them & only had them out for the pic.


Your nephrite bangle is so beautiful!


----------



## clairejune

Junkenpo said:


> So I've been wearing my yukon snow nephrite bangle for the last couple weeks 24/7.  I hadn't had her on since summer because (to me) she gives off  A LOT of green energy.  What this means for me is that I feel like I have to be very physically active to keep up with the output or I start feeling like I've had too much caffeine.  But after the fires, I feel like that energy has been a good boost even if I haven't been quite as active.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other 2 bangles are the agate ones I got from SC.  Wound up not stacking them & only had them out for the pic.


The Yukon Snow bangles do have a refreshing energy about them. I love the way they feel! 

Love your agate bangles! I’ve long wanted a blue chalcedony one...my dream for an agate bangle would be a nice thick one made out of this material!


----------



## clairejune

@suchi , in my collecting, bangles came first and other pieces later. I think because bangles have such iconic purity and beauty, and maybe they set the stage for what accessories should come next.
Now, since I have bangles, I really love the cabochons in rings and pendants. The Gem quality cabs come from small seams in the boulder of very high quality material, which usually only come in small seams. This stuff is usually made into cabs for this reason.   One gets less jade, but often they are more saturated, finer grain, very translucent etc. a good cab can pack a powerful punch of color and beauty.

Re nephrite, it is more than fine for 24/7 wear. In fact, it is tougher than jadeite.  Allan once dropped a chunk of Edwards black on the concrete floor of his studio and it just bounced a few times. Jadeite would likely shatter or crack. Though jadeite is slightly harder, it is more brittle .the toughness of nephrite is truly amazing. This has to do with long, hair like crystals that weave together. They give flexibility, much like a suspension bridge is able to move and sway with wind and water. Cutting is important, because if one cuts against the grain, as in the crystals only run the short length, across the width of the bangle, the strength is greatly reduced. Whereas with the grain, the crystals run along the circular Shape of the bangle.  Experienced cutters such as Allan know the difference. Crystals in jadeite are like little compressed tiles and are less resistant to sudden bangs and knocks.
I will say that surface luster can wear more easily in nephrite than with jadeite, but Allan can always do a buff up after years if this shows. Some love a more matt look with fine nephrite anyway, as evidenced by matt polish nephrite pieces. It’s not the shine, but the glow which is so beautiful in nephrite.


----------



## clairejune

Here is a wonderful excerpt from Lotus labs about the sensual differences between jadeite and nephrite....


----------



## clairejune

I wanted to add, that cutting a piece of Edwards Black, the jade actually broke Allan’s diamond saw once!

When the hair like crystals in nephrite jade are perfectly aligned, the result is chatoyant cat’s eye jade.

I’ve never seen a white nephrite cat’s eye jade. I imagine this would be a true collectors item if it exists. It may be that white nephrite has less actinolite and tenolite present, and that accounts for why I’ve never seen one.


----------



## suchi

clairejune said:


> @suchi , in my collecting, bangles came first and other pieces later. I think because bangles have such iconic purity and beauty, and maybe they set the stage for what accessories should come next.
> Now, since I have bangles, I really love the cabochons in rings and pendants. The Gem quality cabs come from small seams in the boulder of very high quality material, which usually only come in small seams. This stuff is usually made into cabs for this reason.   One gets less jade, but often they are more saturated, finer grain, very translucent etc. a good cab can pack a powerful punch of color and beauty.
> 
> Re nephrite, it is more than fine for 24/7 wear. In fact, it is tougher than jadeite.  Allan once dropped a chunk of Edwards black on the concrete floor of his studio and it just bounced a few times. Jadeite would likely shatter or crack. Though jadeite is slightly harder, it is more brittle .the toughness of nephrite is truly amazing. This has to do with long, hair like crystals that weave together. They give flexibility, much like a suspension bridge is able to move and sway with wind and water. Cutting is important, because if one cuts against the grain, as in the crystals only run the short length, across the width of the bangle, the strength is greatly reduced. Whereas with the grain, the crystals run along the circular Shape of the bangle.  Experienced cutters such as Allan know the difference. Crystals in jadeite are like little compressed tiles and are less resistant to sudden bangs and knocks.
> I will say that surface luster can wear more easily in nephrite than with jadeite, but Allan can always do a buff up after years if this shows. Some love a more matt look with fine nephrite anyway, as evidenced by matt polish nephrite pieces. It’s not the shine, but the glow which is so beautiful in nephrite.


Thank you so much for the detailed explanation! I am also leaning towards bangles (I am not really a pendant person) and my next one most probably will be one from Allan. I love his beads too.


----------



## clairejune

suchi said:


> +1 you are so beautiful!


Awe, thank you!

Re Allan’s beads... I love them too. I once visited his studio where he showed me his bead making process. He lamented about how much time it took to make a single bead due to the fact that they are completely hand carved instead of machine made. One is paying for a labor of love and a truly hand made jade piece, using his focus and his eye. This is becoming increasingly  rare in the world today, and I believe adds so much to the soul of the piece. For it’s that magic interpretation of  stone by the artist which makes a true art piece!


----------



## clairejune

@suchi , Allan used to have this nephrite jade from Washington state.  Though it looks grey and black in the pics, it often had a very bluish tone IRL. I’m just pointing it out as a grey /black nephrite option instead of jadeite.
I have since gifted it to my mother but miss it a lot!

Just for fun, these are some of the  Big Sur jade pieces which I found last summer. Since hwy 1 was closed after mud slides swept away sections of the highway and bridges on each side of Big Sur, we had to drive in through a back route,  a narrow road through the mountains, which was terrifying! Getting down to Jade Cove was no easier as the cliffs had been badly erroded. It was so worth the trip. That’s when you know that you’re jade obsessed! That little road in the picture is hwy 1, taken after we were almost down from the mountain. The dramatic tectonic pressures and forces which created the landscape also helped to create the jade, in which sometimes one can see the geological turbulence in the stones.


----------



## suchi

clairejune said:


> @suchi , Allan used to have this nephrite jade from Washington state.  Though it looks grey and black in the pics, it often had a very bluish tone IRL. I’m just pointing it out as a grey /black nephrite option instead of jadeite.
> I have since gifted it to my mother but miss it a lot!
> 
> Just for fun, these are some of the  Big Sur jade pieces which I found last summer. Since hwy 1 was closed after mud slides swept away sections of the highway and bridges on each side of Big Sur, we had to drive in through a back route,  a narrow road through the mountains, which was terrifying! Getting down to Jade Cove was no easier as the cliffs had been badly erroded. It was so worth the trip. That’s when you know that you’re jade obsessed! That little road in the picture is hwy 1, taken after we were almost down from the mountain. The dramatic tectonic pressures and forces which created the landscape also helped to create the jade, in which sometimes one can see the geological turbulence in the stones.


Wow you really had the adventure! But it's worth it. The jade pieces are amazing!
Allan has 2 bangles in my size and budget, one yukon and another from secret California location. I want to buy it in October, being my birthday month, will be my gift to myself 
Now I have to decide which one of the two. The Yukon is mentioned as Galaxy type stone while the California one has yellow green and blue.


----------



## clairejune

suchi said:


> Wow you really had the adventure! But it's worth it. The jade pieces are amazing!
> Allan has 2 bangles in my size and budget, one yukon and another from secret California location. I want to buy it in October, being my birthday month, will be my gift to myself
> Now I have to decide which one of the two. The Yukon is mentioned as Galaxy type stone while the California one has yellow green and blue.


Thank you! How exciting. That flower jade looks very interesting and beautiful, and the other will be very dreamy and translucent. I wonder if the flower jade is less translucent but more of a strong, solid look?  .... it’s not an easy decision at all !


----------



## essiedub

Baghera said:


> Did anyone else watch "Crazy Rich Asians" today?  Michelle Yeoh was wearing a gorgeous jade and diamond brooch and earrings.  I wonder if these jewels were part of her own collection...


 I saw those earrings and the brooch!


----------



## essiedub

Baghera said:


> View attachment 4168446
> 
> Truly...
> Now here is something from the local gem & jewelry show


.wow I’m really liking the lavender jade..especially the big rectangular one on the black cord.


----------



## essiedub

clairejune said:


> These bangles were sold to me a few years ago as jade, but I discovered soon after arrival that they are Albite and moonstone . I am so glad that I bought them as they are some of my all time  favorite bangles because of the drama of black, floating in a moonstone and feldspar body. They have clear moonstone windows which have a subtle white chatoyancy. I’m some lights, the bangles have a subtle white/bluish glow.
> When the seller was questioned, and she labeled them as a kind of ‘new jade’. It is true that the minerals in these eventually become jadeite, mixed with Other minerals after the subduction process. Anyway, I wear them as I do my jade bangles. Pics in light and shadow.



Neat bangles..so much to learn. I love your ring..it’s a star sapphire? Are those surrounding stones a rainbow of sapphires? So lovely!


----------



## essiedub

clairejune said:


> @suchi , Allan used to have this nephrite jade from Washington state.  Though it looks grey and black in the pics, it often had a very bluish tone IRL. I’m just pointing it out as a grey /black nephrite option instead of jadeite.
> I have since gifted it to my mother but miss it a lot!
> 
> Just for fun, these are some of the  Big Sur jade pieces which I found last summer. Since hwy 1 was closed after mud slides swept away sections of the highway and bridges on each side of Big Sur, we had to drive in through a back route,  a narrow road through the mountains, which was terrifying! Getting down to Jade Cove was no easier as the cliffs had been badly erroded. It was so worth the trip. That’s when you know that you’re jade obsessed! That little road in the picture is hwy 1, taken after we were almost down from the mountain. The dramatic tectonic pressures and forces which created the landscape also helped to create the jade, in which sometimes one can see the geological turbulence in the stones.


How fun! There’s a place called Jade cove?  Did you collect these jade pieces there? Are you going to have them made into something?


----------



## clairejune

essiedub said:


> Neat bangles..so much to learn. I love your ring..it’s a star sapphire? Are those surrounding stones a rainbow of sapphires? So lovely!


Thank you so much! You guessed it, a natural star sapphire! I just love these stones. This one is one of 2 larger ones which I’ve collected.  This one has diamonds around it. Here are 2 better pictures.


----------



## clairejune

essiedub said:


> How fun! There’s a place called Jade cove?  Did you collect these jade pieces there? Are you going to have them made into something?


Everytime I visit California, I’m drawn to visit jade cove in Big Sur where some of the local  jade  has tended to collect, though it can be found south and north along the coast, and more inland. If you’ve not been there, it’s one of the most beautiful places on earth and worth a visit! For those stones, the larger one sits on my desk at work. The little ones are in a bowl along with other small pieces I’ve collected. It’s nice just to dip my hands in them and to look at. 

This is a piece of jade which came from Big Sur, though I’ve never found this quality! Hopefully someday...


----------



## essiedub

clairejune said:


> Thank you so much! You guessed it, a natural star sapphire! I just love these stones. This one is one of 2 larger ones which I’ve collected.  This one has diamonds around it. Here are 2 better pictures.



I am usually more articulate..but oh wow.. just gorgeous. Are these stones from a particular region? 



clairejune said:


> Everytime I visit California, I’m drawn to visit jade cove in Big Sur where some of the local  jade  has tended to collect, though it can be found south and north along the coast, and more inland. If you’ve not been there, it’s one of the most beautiful places on earth and worth a visit! For those stones, the larger one sits on my desk at work. The little ones are in a bowl along with other small pieces I’ve collected. It’s nice just to dip my hands in them and to look at.
> 
> This is a piece of jade which came from Big Sur, though I’ve never found this quality! Hopefully someday...



I have been to Big Sur but didn’t know about local jade..and certainly not about a cove where jade can be collected! Eeee!


----------



## clairejune

essiedub said:


> I am usually more articulate..but oh wow.. just gorgeous. Are these stones from a particular region?
> 
> 
> 
> I have been to Big Sur but didn’t know about local jade..and certainly not about a cove where jade can be collected! Eeee!



Ah, then you know the area! Jade cove is next to sand dollar beach. There are two little rocky beaches there, one much harder than the other to climb down to. One has to hike out to a point and then scale down the cliff to the beach. But the jade can also be found on other beaches around there.  My husband once found a piece of vonsen’s Blue jade on a beach north in Pointe Reyes. Ended up making a ring out of that one! Jade hunting is lots of fun in California. The scenery is beautiful, you get good exercise, and can take a nice picnic or eat at a local nearby. I’ve been told that the best pieces are found while diving/snorkeling in the area.

Re the star sapphires, often they are found in Sri Lanka, Burma and in other places. Every where that sapphires are found, stars can be found too, even rarely in Montana! Though, they are much more rare than sapphires. For every 100 gem quality mined sapphires, one star is found. Of those, only 1 in 100 is nearing gem quality. With stars, like jade, it is a balance of qualities which makes the stone. Too much silk, and the stone becomes opaque and color is affected. Too little, and it may not have a full star, or it has a weak star. Then one factors in things like inclusions, zoning, centerednessvof the star, whether the star has all legs, size etc. anything above 5 carats becomes exceedingly rare. This is why they are often not seen in mainstream jewelry, because jewelers could not secure enough of a reliable supply. One of the few jewelers who saved stars for designs after decades of collecting them is Oscar Heyman.
One has to be aware today that the market is flooded with synthetics and titanium stars, which are stars cooked into surfaces of either natural or synthetic cabochons. Thankfully, those are easy to distinguish. Not so easy is lead glass filled stars, especially star rubies. But also somewhat detectable by a high powered, gem microscope when the sapphire is translucent, and when you know what to look for. Opaque ones really need to be checked via lab. These treatments are relatively new, so if one buys an antique star, one is able to ensure  that the star may have, at worst only been lightly heated. (Too much heat would dissolve the silk Since it melts at a much lower temp ). Or, buying from a reputable seller ensures a good quality authentic stone.


----------



## suchi

So before I posted here about maithong jewelry I had purchased a band ring. It was described as grade A. I got it today, but I have a doubt whether it is really grade A. It was only about $26 so I don't know. I like the ring and had initially planned to wear it continuously but I really don't want to wear one acid treated (in case its treated) and harm my finger. The ring is very pretty though. Here is a picture.


----------



## Molly0

clairejune said:


> @suchi , Allan used to have this nephrite jade from Washington state.  Though it looks grey and black in the pics, it often had a very bluish tone IRL. I’m just pointing it out as a grey /black nephrite option instead of jadeite.
> I have since gifted it to my mother but miss it a lot!
> 
> Just for fun, these are some of the  Big Sur jade pieces which I found last summer. Since hwy 1 was closed after mud slides swept away sections of the highway and bridges on each side of Big Sur, we had to drive in through a back route,  a narrow road through the mountains, which was terrifying! Getting down to Jade Cove was no easier as the cliffs had been badly erroded. It was so worth the trip. That’s when you know that you’re jade obsessed! That little road in the picture is hwy 1, taken after we were almost down from the mountain. The dramatic tectonic pressures and forces which created the landscape also helped to create the jade, in which sometimes one can see the geological turbulence in the stones.


Hey Claire I love your reference to being able to see the  geological turbulence in the stones.  I totally agree with that and have a BC Nephrite bangle (from the Cassiar mine) that looks very similar to yours. I can totally “see” and feel the raw & rugged energy of the land in it.


----------



## Molly0

The last photo is your piece, the others are my “Sweet Baby James” (I call him that for the song by James Taylor where he references “Deep Greens & Blues are the colors I choose” haha)
Our bangles could almost be sisters (or at the very least cousins?) I suppose geologically speaking California & Northern BC have a lot in common.  Interesting to see that reflected in the bangles.  


Molly0 said:


> Hey Claire I love your reference to being able to see the  geological turbulence in the stones.  I totally agree with that and have a BC Nephrite bangle (from the Cassiar mine) that looks very similar to yours. I can totally “see” and feel the raw & rugged energy of the land in it.


----------



## essiedub

clairejune said:


> Ah, then you know the area! Jade cove is next to sand dollar beach. There are two little rocky beaches there, one much harder than the other to climb down to. One has to hike out to a point and then scale down the cliff to the beach. But the jade can also be found on other beaches around there.  My husband once found a piece of vonsen’s Blue jade on a beach north in Pointe Reyes. Ended up making a ring out of that one! Jade hunting is lots of fun in California. The scenery is beautiful, you get good exercise, and can take a nice picnic or eat at a local nearby. I’ve been told that the best pieces are found while diving/snorkeling in the area.
> 
> Re the star sapphires, often they are found in Sri Lanka, Burma and in other places. Every where that sapphires are found, stars can be found too, even rarely in Montana! Though, they are much more rare than sapphires. For every 100 gem quality mined sapphires, one star is found. Of those, only 1 in 100 is nearing gem quality. With stars, like jade, it is a balance of qualities which makes the stone. Too much silk, and the stone becomes opaque and color is affected. Too little, and it may not have a full star, or it has a weak star. Then one factors in things like inclusions, zoning, centerednessvof the star, whether the star has all legs, size etc. anything above 5 carats becomes exceedingly rare. This is why they are often not seen in mainstream jewelry, because jewelers could not secure enough of a reliable supply. One of the few jewelers who saved stars for designs after decades of collecting them is Oscar Heyman.
> One has to be aware today that the market is flooded with synthetics and titanium stars, which are stars cooked into surfaces of either natural or synthetic cabochons. Thankfully, those are easy to distinguish. Not so easy is lead glass filled stars, especially star rubies. But also somewhat detectable by a high powered, gem microscope when the sapphire is translucent, and when you know what to look for. Opaque ones really need to be checked via lab. These treatments are relatively new, so if one buys an antique star, one is able to ensure  that the star may have, at worst only been lightly heated. (Too much heat would dissolve the silk Since it melts at a much lower temp ). Or, buying from a reputable seller ensures a good quality authentic stone.



Thank you for this very educational post. Are you a gemologist or a super educated enthusiast? I aspire to the latter 
I’d just canceled a trip last month to Glacier National Park in Montana because of the fires. One of my side activities was to seek out the Montana sapphire. Bummer. Re Big Sur... I’m going jade hunting!
Oh Please post your vonsen’s (is that a type?) blue jade ring


----------



## ARMCANDIES

I normally like green and lavender jadeite but somehow this autumn piece caught my heart


----------



## ARMCANDIES

My all time favorite colour in jadeite


----------



## ARMCANDIES

My bangles are usually chunky but  since I also like to stack my wrist... I added this dainty autumn princess to my collection.


----------



## clairejune

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 4189574
> View attachment 4189575
> View attachment 4189576
> View attachment 4189577
> 
> The last photo is your piece, the others are my “Sweet Baby James” (I call him that for the song by James Taylor where he references “Deep Greens & Blues are the colors I choose” haha)
> Our bangles could almost be sisters (or at the very least cousins?) I suppose geologically speaking California & Northern BC have a lot in common.  Interesting to see that reflected in the bangles.


Wow, that is a twin! How beautiful. It really does show history of the land in it. Looks amazing on you!


----------



## clairejune

essiedub said:


> Thank you for this very educational post. Are you a gemologist or a super educated enthusiast? I aspire to the latter
> I’d just canceled a trip last month to Glacier National Park in Montana because of the fires. One of my side activities was to seek out the Montana sapphire. Bummer. Re Big Sur... I’m going jade hunting!
> Oh Please post your vonsen’s (is that a type?) blue jade ring


I’m just an enthusiast! Omg, I have always wanted to go sapphire hunting! Too bad you had to cancel. So glad to hear that you’re going jade hunting! My advise is be patient. 

Re Vonsen’s blue, it is a type of blue green nephrite which comes from Sonoma. The mine claim was very small, and it is now on a goat farm, no longer mined.  But the Pointe Reyes beaches supplied one small pebble which I double checked with Allan, which leads me to believe that the material is also out in the water too. I had it made into a giant boa ring with a champagne diamond which I already had....,here’s a picture!


----------



## clairejune

One more....


----------



## Molly0

clairejune said:


> I’m just an enthusiast! Omg, I have always wanted to go sapphire hunting! Too bad you had to cancel. So glad to hear that you’re going jade hunting! My advise is be patient.
> 
> Re Vonsen’s blue, it is a type of blue green nephrite which comes from Sonoma. The mine claim was very small, and it is now on a goat farm, no longer mined.  But the Pointe Reyes beaches supplied one small pebble which I double checked with Allan, which leads me to believe that the material is also out in the water too. I had it made into a giant boa ring with a champagne diamond which I already had....,here’s a picture!


What a beautiful piece!!!!


----------



## Molly0

clairejune said:


> Wow, that is a twin! How beautiful. It really does show history of the land in it. Looks amazing on you!


Thanks Claire.   I want to share a pic of “Sweet James” with a strand of black akoyas (dyed) that has that same dark blue green deepness.  They’ve become a pair in my mind.


----------



## essiedub

clairejune said:


> I’m just an enthusiast! Omg, I have always wanted to go sapphire hunting! Too bad you had to cancel. So glad to hear that you’re going jade hunting! My advise is be patient.
> 
> Re Vonsen’s blue, it is a type of blue green nephrite which comes from Sonoma. The mine claim was very small, and it is now on a goat farm, no longer mined.  But the Pointe Reyes beaches supplied one small pebble which I double checked with Allan, which leads me to believe that the material is also out in the water too. I had it made into a giant boa ring with a champagne diamond which I already had....,here’s a picture!



Oh how cool is that! I really love bold jewelry ..I wish I knew a jeweler who could do custom designs.  
Hmm..maybe need to pay a visit to Pooint Reyes!
Also, sorry to be lame, this name has come up a few times on this thread.  Who is Allan?


----------



## clairejune

ARMCANDIES said:


> I normally like green and lavender jadeite but somehow this autumn piece caught my heart


Really pretty and perfect for Fall! Such an interesting bangle with those colors.


----------



## clairejune

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 4189725
> 
> Thanks Claire.   I want to share a pic of “Sweet James” with a strand of black akoyas (dyed) that has that same dark blue green deepness.  They’ve become a pair in my mind.


That is a perfect pairing! They look so good together, like a modern classic.


----------



## clairejune

essiedub said:


> Oh how cool is that! I really love bold jewelry ..I wish I knew a jeweler who could do custom designs.
> Hmm..maybe need to pay a visit to Pooint Reyes!
> Also, sorry to be lame, this name has come up a few times on this thread.  Who is Allan?


Allan Spehar from Jade Divers on Etsy. He is a wonderful jade artist with unique, niche jades. I first became acquainted with him years ago when I ordered a custom ‘Yukon Snow’ bangle from him, followed by some anniversary bangles . I’ve also met him in person on a few occasions. A very wonderful man with good work.

Thanks for the compliment on the ring! So far, I’ve found in my trips that Pointe Reyes does not have nearly as much jade as around Big Sur and south to Morro Bay, but it’s always worth a try because the Vonson’s blue is very special. I’ve found many jaspers at Point Reyes.

If you get to really wanting a custom piece, I can give you some jeweler referrals!


----------



## clairejune

suchi said:


> So before I posted here about maithong jewelry I had purchased a band ring. It was described as grade A. I got it today, but I have a doubt whether it is really grade A. It was only about $26 so I don't know. I like the ring and had initially planned to wear it continuously but I really don't want to wear one acid treated (in case its treated) and harm my finger. The ring is very pretty though. Here is a picture.


It’s really hard to say whether it’s A grade or not. It could well be and the price would still be appropriate. You can look for a network of spider web etching patterns on the surface as signs of acid treatment, do a long and short wave UV test, and a specific gravity test to do some basic, home tests.  It’s very pretty!


----------



## clairejune

Older pictures, but I’m wearing Sonoma today with a solid gold filigree flower on a sapphire and gold necklace. The colors just go with the light during this last end of late summer.


----------



## suchi

clairejune said:


> Older pictures, but I’m wearing Sonoma today with a solid gold filigree flower on a sapphire and gold necklace. The colors just go with the light during this last end of late summer.


Love both your pendant and Sonoma is so beautiful!


----------



## fanofjadeite

Today


----------



## clairejune

suchi said:


> Love both your pendant and Sonoma is so beautiful!


Thank you, Suchi!


----------



## clairejune

fanofjadeite said:


> Today
> View attachment 4190748


What a wonderful ring combination! You wear all of the colors so well. Also, The colors go together so well ! They are like a story told by rings. Love that.


----------



## suchi

My 2nd jade bangle, from UJ, purchased today


----------



## clairejune

suchi said:


> My 2nd jade bangle, from UJ, purchased today


Just Lovely! Jade addiction is really strong, lol!! Would love to see all of your jade pieces together when they arrive, and to hear about what you love about them and how you wear them!


----------



## clairejune

Older pictures again, but today I’m wearing this Siberian nephrite jade bangle with this gold, silver and grey moonstone ring. I also had matching earrings and a pendant made with grey moonstones to go with this bangle. ( pendant not pictured, but looks exactly the same.)  The bangle has a very fine grain and lovely white and grey streaks. From 9SJW when they were open. Loved that seller from Siberia. I hope they get thier shop open again.


----------



## suchi

clairejune said:


> Just Lovely! Jade addiction is really strong, lol!! Would love to see all of your jade pieces together when they arrive, and to hear about what you love about them and how you wear them!


Addiction it is!!!!! So far I have one bangle. The petal carved bracelet is on it's way. This new bangle is my advanced birthday gift to myself ( will try very hard to restrain myself from any more jade shopping this year). I permanently wear my present jade bangle in my left hand. This will be my permanent bangle either on left hand stacked or on my right. Most probably will be on my left hand only. I am planning to get a nephrite bangle for my right hand from Allan. Will take some time to save up though. I also want one carved bangle but they are so expensive!


----------



## suchi

clairejune said:


> Older pictures again, but today I’m wearing this Siberian nephrite jade bangle with this gold, silver and grey moonstone ring. I also had matching earrings and a pendant made with grey moonstones to go with this bangle. ( pendant not pictured, but looks exactly the same.)  The bangle has a very fine grain and lovely white and grey streaks. From 9SJW when they were open. Loved that seller from Siberia. I hope they get thier shop open again.


Love everything and they look just like they were made for you. You look gorgeous in them.


----------



## clairejune

suchi said:


> Addiction it is!!!!! So far I have one bangle. The petal carved bracelet is on it's way. This new bangle is my advanced birthday gift to myself ( will try very hard to restrain myself from any more jade shopping this year). I permanently wear my present jade bangle in my left hand. This will be my permanent bangle either on left hand stacked or on my right. Most probably will be on my left hand only. I am planning to get a nephrite bangle for my right hand from Allan. Will take some time to save up though. I also want one carved bangle but they are so expensive!


I can’t wait to see! I think adding a nephrite and a carved one would be perfect....the carved ones are just delightful and so interesting to look at while wearing them.


----------



## clairejune

suchi said:


> Love everything and they look just like they were made for you. You look gorgeous in them.


Thank you! The grey moonstones I tend to pull out in Fall, and that’s when I find myself reaching for the white and grey Siberian bangle. Very seasonal for some reason.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

clairejune said:


> Older pictures again, but today I’m wearing this Siberian nephrite jade bangle with this gold, silver and grey moonstone ring. I also had matching earrings and a pendant made with grey moonstones to go with this bangle. ( pendant not pictured, but looks exactly the same.)  The bangle has a very fine grain and lovely white and grey streaks. From 9SJW when they were open. Loved that seller from Siberia. I hope they get thier shop open again.



Your nephrite bangle is gorgeous ! Very soft and dreamy looking. I was wondering if 9SJW opened under a new name or if they are in business at all. I remember they had beautiful stones that they crafted into lovely pieces. Anyone with info please share 
Love your moonstone jewellery as well Claire

Life’s been extra crazy for me lately but I’ve been enjoying all the beautiful pics of new bangles and pretty rings here. [emoji6][emoji4]


----------



## clairejune

2boys_jademommy said:


> Your nephrite bangle is gorgeous ! Very soft and dreamy looking. I was wondering if 9SJW opened under a new name or if they are in business at all. I remember they had beautiful stones that they crafted into lovely pieces. Anyone with info please share
> Love your moonstone jewellery as well Claire
> 
> Life’s been extra crazy for me lately but I’ve been enjoying all the beautiful pics of new bangles and pretty rings here. [emoji6][emoji4]


Thankyou, 2boys.  I know how busy life can get sometimes. It can be really strenuous! Take good care of you..

I wonder about 9SJW too. I saw that they reopened once or twice under different names, but then closed again shortly thereafter. I really loved thier pieces and they were just so nice! I miss browsing through thier pieces. They all seemed to have a gentle soul about them. 

Recently, I’ve found another 2 sellers from Siberia or Russia, but very small inventories. I’ll try to find links again just to possibly explore. Also with nice stones and good prices.


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Your nephrite bangle is gorgeous ! Very soft and dreamy looking. I was wondering if 9SJW opened under a new name or if they are in business at all. I remember they had beautiful stones that they crafted into lovely pieces. Anyone with info please share
> Love your moonstone jewellery as well Claire
> 
> Life’s been extra crazy for me lately but I’ve been enjoying all the beautiful pics of new bangles and pretty rings here. [emoji6][emoji4]


Maybe you can try Nine Stones. .Jade Workspace on facebook.  Not sure if they are the same people but you can message them and ask.


----------



## clairejune

Silver Mom said:


> Maybe you can try Nine Stones. .Jade Workspace on facebook.  Not sure if they are the same people but you can message them and ask.


Definitely the same people.


----------



## Tamago38

Hi all, been quietly adoring all your beautiful jade babies for awhile now. Recently started embarking on this jade collection journey and now I’m all hooked! Bought my first one on May this year and now I’m Alrd on my third one!! Is it normal to have so much bangle yet you keep hunting for more/ unique ones. 
Here’s my latest piece, pale green with specs of lavender. Grade A jadeite!! I’m all thrilled. Thanks for letting me share!! Do share with me what do you think of it? 
Am thinking of naming it Dream. Haha!


----------



## Tamago38




----------



## LunaDoo

Tamago38 said:


> View attachment 4197223
> View attachment 4197224
> View attachment 4197225


Yes, it's quite normal! ☺️ Where did you get Dream? She's lovely!


----------



## Silver Mom

Tamago38 said:


> View attachment 4197223
> View attachment 4197224
> View attachment 4197225


What a dream. A very appropriate name.


----------



## clairejune

Tamago38 said:


> View attachment 4197221
> View attachment 4197222
> 
> 
> Hi all, been quietly adoring all your beautiful jade babies for awhile now. Recently started embarking on this jade collection journey and now I’m all hooked! Bought my first one on May this year and now I’m Alrd on my third one!! Is it normal to have so much bangle yet you keep hunting for more/ unique ones.
> Here’s my latest piece, pale green with specs of lavender. Grade A jadeite!! I’m all thrilled. Thanks for letting me share!! Do share with me what do you think of it?
> Am thinking of naming it Dream. Haha!


Hi and welcome! Congratulations on your new ‘Dream’ bangle! I love the moodiness of it. It seems both fresh and sultry at the same time which encompasses a huge range of mood and emotions. 
It is SO, SO extremely normal to get really addicted to bangle collecting when one first starts with one bangle. The reason why is that jade has such a huge range of looks and feeling. One could truly collect forever!


----------



## Tamago38

LunaDoo said:


> Yes, it's quite normal! [emoji5] Where did you get Dream? She's lovely!



I bought from a local seller who gets grade A jadeites from her supplier, and sells it for a reasonable price compared to those brick and mortar shops. 
I’m from Malaysia. And there’s quite a lot of Grade B and C jades that’s claimed A in the market. And so far I’ve tested the ones I’ve gotten from her. So far so good. [emoji23] 

Now I’m hunting for a princess jadeite.


----------



## Tamago38

Silver Mom said:


> What a dream. A very appropriate name.



Thanks love!


----------



## Tamago38

clairejune said:


> Hi and welcome! Congratulations on your new ‘Dream’ bangle! I love the moodiness of it. It seems both fresh and sultry at the same time which encompasses a huge range of mood and emotions.
> It is SO, SO extremely normal to get really addicted to bangle collecting when one first starts with one bangle. The reason why is that jade has such a huge range of looks and feeling. One could truly collect forever!




Thanks doll! 
Yup. Now I’m on the hunt for princess jade. 
But too bad most of the reputable jade sellers recommended by all you lovelies doesn’t ship to my country.  that’s a bummer


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Tamago38 said:


> View attachment 4197221
> View attachment 4197222
> 
> 
> Hi all, been quietly adoring all your beautiful jade babies for awhile now. Recently started embarking on this jade collection journey and now I’m all hooked! Bought my first one on May this year and now I’m Alrd on my third one!! Is it normal to have so much bangle yet you keep hunting for more/ unique ones.
> Here’s my latest piece, pale green with specs of lavender. Grade A jadeite!! I’m all thrilled. Thanks for letting me share!! Do share with me what do you think of it?
> Am thinking of naming it Dream. Haha!



Tamago38 Dream is the perfect name for this bangle. It’s such a soft and sweet bluish green and I can see the lavender spot. Looks amazing on you. Would love to see the other two bangles you have and good luck on your search for a princess. [emoji6]


----------



## Tamago38

Here are all my 4 bangles. 
Sorry for the bad pic quality. This is the best I can do, cause I’m currently indoors and it’s night time, hence the pics. 

The one I’m wearing today is a dark ombré green and I named her boss haha weird name but I like. She makes me feel empowered whenever I wear her. I feel confident whenever bring her on for meetings. 

Second from the left is an apple green semi translucent one, but because of the multiple stone lines (obvious ones!! But can’t be felt by nail or touch) hence I got it for a steal deal (approx. 80usd) !! Didn’t name her because she was like my very first bangle I got and I first intention was to get to cheap one to try if I like the feeling of it, and there was no turning back since. Haha! 

Third one was the one I shared yesterday, Dream! 

And the last one is a green pea colored one, mildly translucent , more on the opaque side, with different shades of green. It’s a lovely color, unfortunately wasn’t my size. The smallest I can go is a 57, and this is a size 54-55, I still have its original tag on. Oh wells. Was looking to sell it but I’m not sure which platform to go for. It’s a really beautiful piece, would be glad to get her an owner that appreciates it. 

Btw may I know what’s the average price of your jade bangles, from all the previous threads, I do notice jadeite bangles are much cheaper in Asian countries compared to the United States or the Europe area. And it’s much easier to get a grade A jadeite for a good deal. I’ve bought one from eBay and turns out to be a treated and colored one, I paid 300 usd for that... cause it was a green and lavender mix. Even reputable bricks and mortar jewelry shops in my country carries grade B jadeite bangle, hence I’ve learned my lesson and got all 4 of the above jades from the same seller. 
So far so good. Am pleased so far hehe
Jade bangles makes me happy for some reason, it brings me peace and makes me rather calm inside, and it feels weird without my jade bangles. I don’t feel like me without it. Haha. 

Thank you for hearing me out! Sorry for being long winded. 
Have a great day y’all! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## suchi

Jade eye candy. Don't know if it's grade A but it looks so pretty


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Tamago38 said:


> View attachment 4198272
> View attachment 4198275
> View attachment 4198276
> 
> 
> Here are all my 4 bangles.
> Sorry for the bad pic quality. This is the best I can do, cause I’m currently indoors and it’s night time, hence the pics.
> 
> The one I’m wearing today is a dark ombré green and I named her boss haha weird name but I like. She makes me feel empowered whenever I wear her. I feel confident whenever bring her on for meetings.
> 
> Second from the left is an apple green semi translucent one, but because of the multiple stone lines (obvious ones!! But can’t be felt by nail or touch) hence I got it for a steal deal (approx. 80usd) !! Didn’t name her because she was like my very first bangle I got and I first intention was to get to cheap one to try if I like the feeling of it, and there was no turning back since. Haha!
> 
> Third one was the one I shared yesterday, Dream!
> 
> And the last one is a green pea colored one, mildly translucent , more on the opaque side, with different shades of green. It’s a lovely color, unfortunately wasn’t my size. The smallest I can go is a 57, and this is a size 54-55, I still have its original tag on. Oh wells. Was looking to sell it but I’m not sure which platform to go for. It’s a really beautiful piece, would be glad to get her an owner that appreciates it.
> 
> Btw may I know what’s the average price of your jade bangles, from all the previous threads, I do notice jadeite bangles are much cheaper in Asian countries compared to the United States or the Europe area. And it’s much easier to get a grade A jadeite for a good deal. I’ve bought one from eBay and turns out to be a treated and colored one, I paid 300 usd for that... cause it was a green and lavender mix. Even reputable bricks and mortar jewelry shops in my country carries grade B jadeite bangle, hence I’ve learned my lesson and got all 4 of the above jades from the same seller.
> So far so good. Am pleased so far hehe
> Jade bangles makes me happy for some reason, it brings me peace and makes me rather calm inside, and it feels weird without my jade bangles. I don’t feel like me without it. Haha.
> 
> Thank you for hearing me out! Sorry for being long winded.
> Have a great day y’all! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thanks for sharing your beautiful collection. Boss is like a boss lol - bold and beautiful! She looks great on you. All your bangles are lovely. 
[emoji3]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Tamago38 said:


> View attachment 4198272
> View attachment 4198275
> View attachment 4198276
> 
> 
> Here are all my 4 bangles.
> Sorry for the bad pic quality. This is the best I can do, cause I’m currently indoors and it’s night time, hence the pics.
> 
> The one I’m wearing today is a dark ombré green and I named her boss haha weird name but I like. She makes me feel empowered whenever I wear her. I feel confident whenever bring her on for meetings.
> 
> Second from the left is an apple green semi translucent one, but because of the multiple stone lines (obvious ones!! But can’t be felt by nail or touch) hence I got it for a steal deal (approx. 80usd) !! Didn’t name her because she was like my very first bangle I got and I first intention was to get to cheap one to try if I like the feeling of it, and there was no turning back since. Haha!
> 
> Third one was the one I shared yesterday, Dream!
> 
> And the last one is a green pea colored one, mildly translucent , more on the opaque side, with different shades of green. It’s a lovely color, unfortunately wasn’t my size. The smallest I can go is a 57, and this is a size 54-55, I still have its original tag on. Oh wells. Was looking to sell it but I’m not sure which platform to go for. It’s a really beautiful piece, would be glad to get her an owner that appreciates it.
> 
> Btw may I know what’s the average price of your jade bangles, from all the previous threads, I do notice jadeite bangles are much cheaper in Asian countries compared to the United States or the Europe area. And it’s much easier to get a grade A jadeite for a good deal. I’ve bought one from eBay and turns out to be a treated and colored one, I paid 300 usd for that... cause it was a green and lavender mix. Even reputable bricks and mortar jewelry shops in my country carries grade B jadeite bangle, hence I’ve learned my lesson and got all 4 of the above jades from the same seller.
> So far so good. Am pleased so far hehe
> Jade bangles makes me happy for some reason, it brings me peace and makes me rather calm inside, and it feels weird without my jade bangles. I don’t feel like me without it. Haha.
> 
> Thank you for hearing me out! Sorry for being long winded.
> Have a great day y’all! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thanks for sharing your beautiful collection. Boss is like a boss lol - bold and beautiful! She looks great on you. All your bangles are lovely. 
[emoji3]


----------



## gogo94

hello ladies! I haven’t posted here for such a long time, have been busy with new job and was spending time to hunt for other gemstones. Today I was back and couldn’t help reading the posts in half a day and saw loads of nice jade here! Missed you all and v happy to see there continues to be more jade lovers! 
My heart suddenly went back to jade now and have been thinking of a yellow jadeite bangle  

This is what I’m wearing today with patches of moss in snow. The rest of the bangle is all white. D shape oval style. oval style seemed to make my wrist look smaller..





This is the one I’m eyeing on.. still not 100% sure. It’s from an online store n they were able to provide a video under natural light. They also mentioned that they can issue cert once I place an order...sorry for the multiple photos!! would love to hear your thoughts..


----------



## dingobeast

gogo94 said:


> hello ladies! I haven’t posted here for such a long time, have been busy with new job and was spending time to hunt for other gemstones. Today I was back and couldn’t help reading the posts in half a day and saw loads of nice jade here! Missed you all and v happy to see there continues to be more jade lovers!
> My heart suddenly went back to jade now and have been thinking of a yellow jadeite bangle
> 
> This is what I’m wearing today with patches of moss in snow. The rest of the bangle is all white. D shape oval style. oval style seemed to make my wrist look smaller..
> View attachment 4201151
> 
> View attachment 4201150
> 
> 
> This is the one I’m eyeing on.. still not 100% sure. It’s from an online store n they were able to provide a video under natural light. They also mentioned that they can issue cert once I place an order...sorry for the multiple photos!! would love to hear your thoughts..
> View attachment 4201152
> 
> View attachment 4201153



Wow! Those are both stunning, that honey yellow is just exquisite. Who certifies the jade for them?


----------



## gogo94

dingobeast said:


> Wow! Those are both stunning, that honey yellow is just exquisite. Who certifies the jade for them?



Thank you dingo....it’s funny coz for a long while I never thought green bangle worked for me. The pop of apple green changed the perception later..

The shop is in China and they showed a sample of cert for another bangle from this website.  (www.ngstc.cn) the code from the sample worked when searching. However they haven’t got the cert for the bangle I wanted. With that, I’m still hesitant. there’s another photo they gave me showing some flaw of the bangle with lines and impurities but the shop person said these are not cracks... 

Maybe I’ll sleep on this and think hard again tomorrow. 

Thanks for letting me share this and please please do let me know any advice or thoughts too!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

gogo94 said:


> hello ladies! I haven’t posted here for such a long time, have been busy with new job and was spending time to hunt for other gemstones. Today I was back and couldn’t help reading the posts in half a day and saw loads of nice jade here! Missed you all and v happy to see there continues to be more jade lovers!
> My heart suddenly went back to jade now and have been thinking of a yellow jadeite bangle
> 
> This is what I’m wearing today with patches of moss in snow. The rest of the bangle is all white. D shape oval style. oval style seemed to make my wrist look smaller..
> View attachment 4201151
> 
> View attachment 4201150
> 
> 
> This is the one I’m eyeing on.. still not 100% sure. It’s from an online store n they were able to provide a video under natural light. They also mentioned that they can issue cert once I place an order...sorry for the multiple photos!! would love to hear your thoughts..
> View attachment 4201152
> 
> View attachment 4201153



Your green and while bangle looks so pretty on you. I love that it’s slim and the green is very vibrant and fresh against the white. That yellow bangle is gorgeous too! Please post pics if you get it


----------



## dingobeast

gogo94 said:


> Thank you dingo....it’s funny coz for a long while I never thought green bangle worked for me. The pop of apple green changed the perception later..
> 
> The shop is in China and they showed a sample of cert for another bangle from this website.  (www.ngstc.cn) the code from the sample worked when searching. However they haven’t got the cert for the bangle I wanted. With that, I’m still hesitant. there’s another photo they gave me showing some flaw of the bangle with lines and impurities but the shop person said these are not cracks...
> 
> Maybe I’ll sleep on this and think hard again tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share this and please please do let me know any advice or thoughts too!
> 
> View attachment 4201289



It is really lovely!! I would probably want them to certify beforehand, with the kind of cert that shows the spectrograph test: https://www.gia.edu/gems-gemology/fall-2015-labnotes-dyed-natural-green-jadeite

I am in love with those rich yellows, they just are so fresh.


----------



## clairejune

gogo94 said:


> hello ladies! I haven’t posted here for such a long time, have been busy with new job and was spending time to hunt for other gemstones. Today I was back and couldn’t help reading the posts in half a day and saw loads of nice jade here! Missed you all and v happy to see there continues to be more jade lovers!
> My heart suddenly went back to jade now and have been thinking of a yellow jadeite bangle
> 
> This is what I’m wearing today with patches of moss in snow. The rest of the bangle is all white. D shape oval style. oval style seemed to make my wrist look smaller..
> View attachment 4201151
> 
> View attachment 4201150
> 
> 
> This is the one I’m eyeing on.. still not 100% sure. It’s from an online store n they were able to provide a video under natural light. They also mentioned that they can issue cert once I place an order...sorry for the multiple photos!! would love to hear your thoughts..
> View attachment 4201152
> 
> View attachment 4201153


Really gorgeous! I adore that yellow one. I agree, get a reputable cert . I hope they are what you hope they are!!


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> Jade eye candy. Don't know if it's grade A but it looks so pretty


This is really pretty but it's way out of my price range!


----------



## suchi

I received my second bangle from Nandar and again in real life the bangle is so much prettier. I am so happy with it. She also included a bead bracelet and a ring as gifts since October's my birthday month.
I need a name for this baby


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

suchi said:


> I received my second bangle from Nandar and again in real life the bangle is so much prettier. I am so happy with it. She also included a bead bracelet and a ring as gifts since October's my birthday month.
> I need a name for this baby



Your new bangle is lovelier in real life than the sellers pics. It glows more. I like the soft colour and the little “pea” green spot which matches your bead bracelet [emoji6][emoji4]
A perfect gift for your birthday[emoji3]


----------



## suchi

2boys_jademommy said:


> Your new bangle is lovelier in real life than the sellers pics. It glows more. I like the soft colour and the little “pea” green spot which matches your bead bracelet [emoji6][emoji4]
> A perfect gift for your birthday[emoji3]


Thank you 
I feel both the bangles are prettier IRL as compared to the pictures. A rare occurrence in online shopping.


----------



## clairejune

suchi said:


> I received my second bangle from Nandar and again in real life the bangle is so much prettier. I am so happy with it. She also included a bead bracelet and a ring as gifts since October's my birthday month.
> I need a name for this baby


Oh it looks lovely! Congratulations! They all look fabulous on you....I love the shine, glow and the gentle colors.


----------



## Tamago38

I’m considering getting this new jade bangle, which will be my first princess bangle. It’s not exactly princess as for it’s kinda on the thinner side. 
And the price is quite expensive for a piece of this width... but the price is for the translucency. 
Will be meeting up with the seller tomorrow night. 
What do you guys think? Should I get it? 
Here’s some pics from seller as reference  I’m excited for my first ever princess


----------



## Tamago38

Tamago38 said:


> I’m considering getting this new jade bangle, which will be my first princess bangle. It’s not exactly princess as for it’s kinda on the thinner side.
> And the price is quite expensive for a piece of this width... but the price is for the translucency.
> Will be meeting up with the seller tomorrow night.
> What do you guys think? Should I get it?
> Here’s some pics from seller as reference  I’m excited for my first ever princess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4202120
> View attachment 4202121
> View attachment 4202122



The pictures didn’t quite make it, so here you go


----------



## Tamago38

So sorry for the duplicate pictures!!


----------



## suchi

clairejune said:


> Oh it looks lovely! Congratulations! They all look fabulous on you....I love the shine, glow and the gentle colors.


Thank you so much


----------



## BreadnGem

Tamago38 said:


> I’m considering getting this new jade bangle, which will be my first princess bangle. It’s not exactly princess as for it’s kinda on the thinner side.
> And the price is quite expensive for a piece of this width... but the price is for the translucency.
> Will be meeting up with the seller tomorrow night.
> What do you guys think? Should I get it?
> Here’s some pics from seller as reference  I’m excited for my first ever princess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4202120
> View attachment 4202121
> View attachment 4202122



This princess bangle is very pretty and delicate looking. It actually looks similar to the one I’m wearing right now, although the one you are considering looks clearer. I love the princess shape as it looks so classic and has an old school vibe . It is also not as easy to find princess shapes these days as they use up more jade material and are harder to cut. Here’s a pic of mine. 

Btw, I also like that jade ring the seller is wearing in the pic!


----------



## Tamago38

BreadnGem said:


> This princess bangle is very pretty and delicate looking. It actually looks similar to the one I’m wearing right now, although the one you are considering looks clearer. I love the princess shape as it looks so classic and has an old school vibe . It is also not as easy to find princess shapes these days as they use up more jade material and are harder to cut. Here’s a pic of mine.
> 
> Btw, I also like that jade ring the seller is wearing in the pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4202526



Yours looks simply amazing!!! So dainty and elegant~~ May I know where did you get yours from?? 
It looks wonderful on you!! [emoji7]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Tamago38 said:


> I’m considering getting this new jade bangle, which will be my first princess bangle. It’s not exactly princess as for it’s kinda on the thinner side.
> And the price is quite expensive for a piece of this width... but the price is for the translucency.
> Will be meeting up with the seller tomorrow night.
> What do you guys think? Should I get it?
> Here’s some pics from seller as reference  I’m excited for my first ever princess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4202120
> View attachment 4202121
> View attachment 4202122



Ooh very nice and good translucence! It is a princess even if you say it’s in the thinner side. I love the slim, daintiness of it. So feminine and while princesses tend to be more classic the colour of this one makes it very modern. When you meet with the seller tomorrow try the bangle  on and see if it it calls to you. Good luck!


----------



## BreadnGem

Tamago38 said:


> Yours looks simply amazing!!! So dainty and elegant~~ May I know where did you get yours from??
> It looks wonderful on you!! [emoji7]



Thank you! I bought it from a wonderful brick and mortar jade shop when I was in Singapore. Perhaps the next time I visit Singapore I will go back to the shop again, heh heh.

Actually, after wearing it for a few months, I’ve come to realize that pale green is not really my color. Nothing wrong with it or the bangle...just that I think I prefer other colors. However, I still wear it almost permanently as it’s very translucent and I like the shape.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BreadnGem said:


> Thank you! I bought it from a wonderful brick and mortar jade shop when I was in Singapore. Perhaps the next time I visit Singapore I will go back to the shop again, heh heh.
> 
> Actually, after wearing it for a few months, I’ve come to realize that pale green is not really my color. Nothing wrong with it or the bangle...just that I think I prefer other colors. However, I still wear it almost permanently as it’s very translucent and I like the shape.



It’s looks gorgeous on you but I understand when you says it’s not your favourite colour. It looks like there is a small slightly pink area too right? Maybe it will grow on you in time but I think it looks great [emoji7]


----------



## Junkenpo

There is so much variety in jade color.  What are y'all favorites at the moment?

I'm still very much attached to white/green "moss in snow"  although black is a close second. If I could find/afford it, I'd love a bangle in the same light blue color as my donut.  I like bright green in small bits.  I wouldn't turn down a full bangle in imperial green, but I know there is no way I could afford it in this life time, haha. 

Here's a repost of colors plus my donut.


----------



## Tamago38

2boys_jademommy said:


> Ooh very nice and good translucence! It is a princess even if you say it’s in the thinner side. I love the slim, daintiness of it. So feminine and while princesses tend to be more classic the colour of this one makes it very modern. When you meet with the seller tomorrow try the bangle  on and see if it it calls to you. Good luck!



Hehe thanks love!! Am pretty excited. Am gonna go grab it after work today!


----------



## Tamago38

BreadnGem said:


> Thank you! I bought it from a wonderful brick and mortar jade shop when I was in Singapore. Perhaps the next time I visit Singapore I will go back to the shop again, heh heh.
> 
> Actually, after wearing it for a few months, I’ve come to realize that pale green is not really my color. Nothing wrong with it or the bangle...just that I think I prefer other colors. However, I still wear it almost permanently as it’s very translucent and I like the shape.



Ahh I see. Yours looks incredible by the way, I like how it looks jelly like, translucent waterly lavender patch just amazing!! Just exactly the width of princess I wanted, am a little concern the one I’m about to view tonight is gonna be too thin, after all I’m kinda plus size.. so I’m afraid it might not suit me  

I currently have boss as my permanent bangle but I just keep wanting more hahaha yearning for more. I always wanted to save up enough to buy one that fits all my criteria and then once and for all and I’m done. But every time I got carried away by all the beautiful pieces then I feel like I just had. To. Get. It. heh  

Do you mind me asking which country are you from? You come to Singapore often?


----------



## BreadnGem

2boys_jademommy said:


> It’s looks gorgeous on you but I understand when you says it’s not your favourite colour. It looks like there is a small slightly pink area too right? Maybe it will grow on you in time but I think it looks great [emoji7]



Thanks, 2Boys! Yes, this bangle has bits of lavender interspersed with it. Perhaps the color will grow on me one day. It is actually really pretty on its own. I think the main reason is that this shade of pale green doesn’t flatter my skin tone, so there’s no omph, as it doesn’t stand out against my skin, if you know what I mean, lol.


----------



## BreadnGem

Junkenpo said:


> There is so much variety in jade color.  What are y'all favorites at the moment?
> 
> I'm still very much attached to white/green "moss in snow"  although black is a close second. If I could find/afford it, I'd love a bangle in the same light blue color as my donut.  I like bright green in small bits.  I wouldn't turn down a full bangle in imperial green, but I know there is no way I could afford it in this life time, haha.
> 
> Here's a repost of colors plus my donut.



Your blue donut is very lovely. A bangle in that color will be gorgeous. 

I still like lavender best, but after years of wearing jade, I’ve come to realize that although the vivid or deep purples are beautiful, rarer and more valuable, they don’t necessarily look good on me. Light lavenders work better for me. Also, I’ve come to appreciate the brighter, apple greens more. These bright greens look so fresh and “happy” . The paler greens sometimes don’t look as nice against my skin.


----------



## BreadnGem

Tamago38 said:


> Ahh I see. Yours looks incredible by the way, I like how it looks jelly like, translucent waterly lavender patch just amazing!! Just exactly the width of princess I wanted, am a little concern the one I’m about to view tonight is gonna be too thin, after all I’m kinda plus size.. so I’m afraid it might not suit me
> 
> I currently have boss as my permanent bangle but I just keep wanting more hahaha yearning for more. I always wanted to save up enough to buy one that fits all my criteria and then once and for all and I’m done. But every time I got carried away by all the beautiful pieces then I feel like I just had. To. Get. It. heh
> 
> Do you mind me asking which country are you from? You come to Singapore often?



I live in the US now, but I used to live in Singapore. I probably won’t be going there anytime in the near future though, so I don’t think I’ll be collecting anymore jade for now, as I don’t really like to buy it online. Are you in Singapore?


----------



## Tamago38

BreadnGem said:


> I live in the US now, but I used to live in Singapore. I probably won’t be going there anytime in the near future though, so I don’t think I’ll be collecting anymore jade for now, as I don’t really like to buy it online. Are you in Singapore?



Nope I’m in Malaysia , which is located next to Singapore haha. 
Hope you find your dream piece soon!


----------



## Tamago38

I used to think I like lavenders best, but turns out I still like green best. A quick update on my deal with the seller I was suppose to meet last night. She has stuffs to do ended up meeting up with her just now. 
Glad I got the bangle. Never knew a thin princess would be so comfortable. Really like this piece, the translucency, color and water-ness in it. 
I think I might’ve just found my forever piece. Can’t stop staring at it!! 
I don’t think I’ll ever wanna switch it out. I feel so contented with this piece. 
Thanks for letting me share my joy! Do Ignore my dry patchy hand haha


----------



## clairejune

Junkenpo said:


> There is so much variety in jade color.  What are y'all favorites at the moment?
> 
> I'm still very much attached to white/green "moss in snow"  although black is a close second. If I could find/afford it, I'd love a bangle in the same light blue color as my donut.  I like bright green in small bits.  I wouldn't turn down a full bangle in imperial green, but I know there is no way I could afford it in this life time, haha.
> 
> Here's a repost of colors plus my donut.


Your donut is gorgeous! My favorite color range is the blue-lavender cool hues. Though I appreciate greens very much on others, I tend to wear green less as a color in general. I also very much love black and white nephrite.


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> I received my second bangle from Nandar and again in real life the bangle is so much prettier. I am so happy with it. She also included a bead bracelet and a ring as gifts since October's my birthday month.
> I need a name for this baby


Suchi, your bangles are beautiful & look wonderful on you!


----------



## clairejune

Tamago38 said:


> View attachment 4203994
> View attachment 4203995
> View attachment 4203996
> 
> 
> I used to think I like lavenders best, but turns out I still like green best. A quick update on my deal with the seller I was suppose to meet last night. She has stuffs to do ended up meeting up with her just now.
> Glad I got the bangle. Never knew a thin princess would be so comfortable. Really like this piece, the translucency, color and water-ness in it.
> I think I might’ve just found my forever piece. Can’t stop staring at it!!
> I don’t think I’ll ever wanna switch it out. I feel so contented with this piece.
> Thanks for letting me share my joy! Do Ignore my dry patchy hand haha


Congrats! It’s very beautiful and goes with everything. The water quality is amazing!  You can also stack other bangles around it. I have a slim princess which I tend to wear other bracelets with. Here’s a picture of one combination....


----------



## gogo94

This really is a true everyday piece!!! V translucent!! The colour can easily match with different style. Did you get this from a shop?


Tamago38 said:


> View attachment 4203994
> View attachment 4203995
> View attachment 4203996
> 
> 
> I used to think I like lavenders best, but turns out I still like green best. A quick update on my deal with the seller I was suppose to meet last night. She has stuffs to do ended up meeting up with her just now.
> Glad I got the bangle. Never knew a thin princess would be so comfortable. Really like this piece, the translucency, color and water-ness in it.
> I think I might’ve just found my forever piece. Can’t stop staring at it!!
> I don’t think I’ll ever wanna switch it out. I feel so contented with this piece.
> Thanks for letting me share my joy! Do Ignore my dry patchy hand haha[/Q


----------



## gogo94

gogo94 said:


> Thank you dingo....it’s funny coz for a long while I never thought green bangle worked for me. The pop of apple green changed the perception later..
> 
> The shop is in China and they showed a sample of cert for another bangle from this website.  (www.ngstc.cn) the code from the sample worked when searching. However they haven’t got the cert for the bangle I wanted. With that, I’m still hesitant. there’s another photo they gave me showing some flaw of the bangle with lines and impurities but the shop person said these are not cracks...
> 
> Maybe I’ll sleep on this and think hard again tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share this and please please do let me know any advice or thoughts too!
> 
> View attachment 4201289




Ok.. a follow up on my bangle hunting. I went to a shop near home to check out some more bangles.  Instead of yellow jadeite, I ended up with something totally irrelevant and unexpected.

It wasn’t attractive at the first sight and not the usual go to style. It’s a wide bangle, almost 20 mm wide. The lady in shop said it won’t hurt to just try it on and insisted I should just put it on. Bang! There’s a chemistry immediately.

Lavender and light green base with very very  dark green patches. The green patches are like a flaw. Somehow interesting to look at! 

I call it Grass Jelly now lol hope you also see the resemblance!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Tamago38 said:


> View attachment 4203994
> View attachment 4203995
> View attachment 4203996
> 
> 
> I used to think I like lavenders best, but turns out I still like green best. A quick update on my deal with the seller I was suppose to meet last night. She has stuffs to do ended up meeting up with her just now.
> Glad I got the bangle. Never knew a thin princess would be so comfortable. Really like this piece, the translucency, color and water-ness in it.
> I think I might’ve just found my forever piece. Can’t stop staring at it!!
> I don’t think I’ll ever wanna switch it out. I feel so contented with this piece.
> Thanks for letting me share my joy! Do Ignore my dry patchy hand haha



This looks beautiful on you Tamago38. So watery and it glows against your skin. Very happy for you. [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

gogo94 said:


> Ok.. a follow up on my bangle hunting. I went to a shop near home to check out some more bangles.  Instead of yellow jadeite, I ended up with something totally irrelevant and unexpected.
> 
> It wasn’t attractive at the first sight and not the usual go to style. It’s a wide bangle, almost 20 mm wide. The lady in shop said it won’t hurt to just try it on and insisted I should just put it on. Bang! There’s a chemistry immediately.
> 
> Lavender and light green base with very very  dark green patches. The green patches are like a flaw. Somehow interesting to look at!
> 
> I call it Grass Jelly now lol hope you also see the resemblance!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4204007
> 
> View attachment 4204008
> 
> View attachment 4204014
> 
> View attachment 4204017



Very nice and it’s so interesting that you were captivated once you put the bangle on. I believe in jade karma and this was meant to be yours. [emoji6]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Oops double post!


----------



## Tamago38

clairejune said:


> Congrats! It’s very beautiful and goes with everything. The water quality is amazing!  You can also stack other bangles around it. I have a slim princess which I tend to wear other bracelets with. Here’s a picture of one combination....



Thanks for the suggestion!! Will try to get some bangles to match it. Yours loooks absolutely stunning btw!


----------



## Tamago38

gogo94 said:


> This really is a true everyday piece!!! V translucent!! The colour can easily match with different style. Did you get this from a shop?



Ikr!! I absolutely adore this piece omg hehe! 
Nope I got it from a private collector! She has really beautiful pieces!


----------



## Tamago38

gogo94 said:


> Ok.. a follow up on my bangle hunting. I went to a shop near home to check out some more bangles.  Instead of yellow jadeite, I ended up with something totally irrelevant and unexpected.
> 
> It wasn’t attractive at the first sight and not the usual go to style. It’s a wide bangle, almost 20 mm wide. The lady in shop said it won’t hurt to just try it on and insisted I should just put it on. Bang! There’s a chemistry immediately.
> 
> Lavender and light green base with very very  dark green patches. The green patches are like a flaw. Somehow interesting to look at!
> 
> I call it Grass Jelly now lol hope you also see the resemblance!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4204007
> 
> View attachment 4204008
> 
> View attachment 4204014
> 
> View attachment 4204017



Ahh it looks stunning. I get why you call it grass jelly. 
The bangle is beautiful. Like the lavender parts. Amazing how the lavender turns out really dark (cause most lavender are pale to light) 
Truly one in a kind piece!! 
I feel you doll, sometimes you just get attracted to the most unexpected pieces at the unexpected time. I believe we’re somehow fated with the type of bangles we have and are yet to buy, as if you’re destined to find it. The ONEEEE for youuuuuu~


----------



## Tamago38

2boys_jademommy said:


> This looks beautiful on you Tamago38. So watery and it glows against your skin. Very happy for you. [emoji4]



Thanks love!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ have you found your forever piece yet?


----------



## essiedub

Haven't posted for awhile. I have a sad story to share.  I had this child size bangle that I loved and decided to wear it as a pendant. I also happened to have a little gold bangle that fit inside it perfectly. So I looped a cheapy black microsuede cord around the two bangles and it worked..actually looked quite chic.  Long story short, the cord broke and the “pendant” dropped onto pavement and cracked into 4 pieces...funny thing is that as I was driving, I actually thought about the cord being the weak point in my little creation. Well sure enough..here she is



Here it is with the little gold bangle nested inside..picture a black cord looped around.


I read somewhere that the jade breaking protected me from some harm and that I’m supposed to dispose of this broken bangle. I’m not superstitious but I’ll accept the former and ignore the latter.  It was such a pretty translucent pieceAnyway, after I recovered, I took it to a jeweler who glued the 4 pieces together.  There was no point in connecting the sections in gold as it would really never be worn as a bangle. I figure I can still wear it as a pendant. Lesson learned. Only sturdy cords or chains.  This was a few months ago...I am finally able to talk about it.


----------



## berniechocolate

Wearing tear drop with Marmalade baby  today . Yellows always makes feel feel fresh and Spritely 





So many pages to catch up . I see plenty of new jade [emoji7]


----------



## berniechocolate

essiedub said:


> Haven't posted for awhile. I have a sad story to share.  I had this child size bangle that I loved and decided to wear it as a pendant. I also happened to have a little gold bangle that fit inside it perfectly. So I looped a cheapy black microsuede cord around the two bangles and it worked..actually looked quite chic.  Long story short, the cord broke and the “pendant” dropped onto pavement and cracked into 4 pieces...funny thing is that as I was driving, I actually thought about the cord being the weak point in my little creation. Well sure enough..here she is
> 
> View attachment 4204691
> 
> Here it is with the little gold bangle nested inside..picture a black cord looped around.
> View attachment 4204690
> 
> I read somewhere that the jade breaking protected me from some harm and that I’m supposed to dispose of this broken bangle. I’m not superstitious but I’ll accept the former and ignore the latter.  It was such a pretty translucent pieceAnyway, after I recovered, I took it to a jeweler who glued the 4 pieces together.  There was no point in connecting the sections in gold as it would really never be worn as a bangle. I figure I can still wear it as a pendant. Lesson learned. Only sturdy cords or chains.  This was a few months ago...I am finally able to talk about it.



It’s a pity .  It’s very pretty the pastel translucent bits and the pretty sharp green . Maybe u could bring to jeweller to make into bracelet


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

essiedub said:


> Haven't posted for awhile. I have a sad story to share.  I had this child size bangle that I loved and decided to wear it as a pendant. I also happened to have a little gold bangle that fit inside it perfectly. So I looped a cheapy black microsuede cord around the two bangles and it worked..actually looked quite chic.  Long story short, the cord broke and the “pendant” dropped onto pavement and cracked into 4 pieces...funny thing is that as I was driving, I actually thought about the cord being the weak point in my little creation. Well sure enough..here she is
> 
> View attachment 4204691
> 
> Here it is with the little gold bangle nested inside..picture a black cord looped around.
> View attachment 4204690
> 
> I read somewhere that the jade breaking protected me from some harm and that I’m supposed to dispose of this broken bangle. I’m not superstitious but I’ll accept the former and ignore the latter.  It was such a pretty translucent pieceAnyway, after I recovered, I took it to a jeweler who glued the 4 pieces together.  There was no point in connecting the sections in gold as it would really never be worn as a bangle. I figure I can still wear it as a pendant. Lesson learned. Only sturdy cords or chains.  This was a few months ago...I am finally able to talk about it.



Sorry to hear this - it’s a sweet bangle and you mentioned you had the pieces glued back together. Are the cracks noticeable? You can probably still wear it as a pendant but with a sturdier chain.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> Wearing tear drop with Marmalade baby  today . Yellows always makes feel feel fresh and Spritely
> 
> View attachment 4204704
> View attachment 4204705
> 
> 
> So many pages to catch up . I see plenty of new jade [emoji7]



LOVE Marmalade and tear drop is adorable. Reminds me of a lemon [emoji522] drop candy. [emoji39]


----------



## GAN

Hi everyone.. so happy to find this thread.
My hubby just bought me my ever first jade bangle for my birthday. Been hunting over past week, some seller will ask me to try to go for smaller size and hurt esp when trying these on. Finally settled one ... the size is ok for daily wear and I can take it out by myself as and when needed. This jade I choose is oval shape, color 8s more greyish translucent white but seller told me there is tints of lilac.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

GAN said:


> Hi everyone.. so happy to find this thread.
> My hubby just bought me my ever first jade bangle for my birthday. Been hunting over past week, some seller will ask me to try to go for smaller size and hurt esp when trying these on. Finally settled one ... the size is ok for daily wear and I can take it out by myself as and when needed. This jade I choose is oval shape, color 8s more greyish translucent white but seller told me there is tints of lilac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4205025
> View attachment 4205026



What a beautiful birthday gift from your hubby! It looks great on you. [emoji7]I don’t see a lot of grey in in. It looks more cream coloured to me. I prefer to be able to take my bangles off easily too. [emoji6]


----------



## suchi

berniechocolate said:


> Wearing tear drop with Marmalade baby  today . Yellows always makes feel feel fresh and Spritely
> 
> View attachment 4204704
> View attachment 4204705
> 
> 
> So many pages to catch up . I see plenty of new jade [emoji7]


Love your bangle!


----------



## suchi

Tamago38 said:


> View attachment 4203994
> View attachment 4203995
> View attachment 4203996
> 
> 
> I used to think I like lavenders best, but turns out I still like green best. A quick update on my deal with the seller I was suppose to meet last night. She has stuffs to do ended up meeting up with her just now.
> Glad I got the bangle. Never knew a thin princess would be so comfortable. Really like this piece, the translucency, color and water-ness in it.
> I think I might’ve just found my forever piece. Can’t stop staring at it!!
> I don’t think I’ll ever wanna switch it out. I feel so contented with this piece.
> Thanks for letting me share my joy! Do Ignore my dry patchy hand haha


So serene and beautiful!


----------



## suchi

clairejune said:


> Congrats! It’s very beautiful and goes with everything. The water quality is amazing!  You can also stack other bangles around it. I have a slim princess which I tend to wear other bracelets with. Here’s a picture of one combination....


I love this!


----------



## suchi

gogo94 said:


> Ok.. a follow up on my bangle hunting. I went to a shop near home to check out some more bangles.  Instead of yellow jadeite, I ended up with something totally irrelevant and unexpected.
> 
> It wasn’t attractive at the first sight and not the usual go to style. It’s a wide bangle, almost 20 mm wide. The lady in shop said it won’t hurt to just try it on and insisted I should just put it on. Bang! There’s a chemistry immediately.
> 
> Lavender and light green base with very very  dark green patches. The green patches are like a flaw. Somehow interesting to look at!
> 
> I call it Grass Jelly now lol hope you also see the resemblance!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4204007
> 
> View attachment 4204008
> 
> View attachment 4204014
> 
> View attachment 4204017


So unique and gorgeous!


----------



## GAN

2boys_jademommy said:


> What a beautiful birthday gift from your hubby! It looks great on you. [emoji7]I don’t see a lot of grey in in. It looks more cream coloured to me. I prefer to be able to take my bangles off easily too. [emoji6]


Thank you. [emoji847]
Maybe due to lighting.. n you will see it more cream. But its color is more towards light greyish with light light lavendar ( if one is lucky to spot at certain angle under sunlight) . Been wearing it for 5 days straight and loving it as the color is easy to match any color of my outfits..


----------



## dingobeast

Tamago38 said:


> View attachment 4203994
> View attachment 4203995
> View attachment 4203996
> 
> 
> I used to think I like lavenders best, but turns out I still like green best. A quick update on my deal with the seller I was suppose to meet last night. She has stuffs to do ended up meeting up with her just now.
> Glad I got the bangle. Never knew a thin princess would be so comfortable. Really like this piece, the translucency, color and water-ness in it.
> I think I might’ve just found my forever piece. Can’t stop staring at it!!
> I don’t think I’ll ever wanna switch it out. I feel so contented with this piece.
> Thanks for letting me share my joy! Do Ignore my dry patchy hand haha



That is absolutely gorgeous, Tamago!


----------



## dingobeast

berniechocolate said:


> Wearing tear drop with Marmalade baby  today . Yellows always makes feel feel fresh and Spritely
> 
> View attachment 4204704
> View attachment 4204705
> 
> 
> So many pages to catch up . I see plenty of new jade [emoji7]



So so gorgeous, Bernie. The yellows and greens are always so beautiful together.


----------



## NephriteGoddess

clairejune said:


> Here is a wonderful excerpt from Lotus labs about the sensual differences between jadeite and nephrite....
> View attachment 4187526


This is a great excerpt, and is closely aligned with the reasons I prefer nephrite over jadeite (although both are beautiful in their own way). Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NephriteGoddess

clairejune said:


> Thankyou, 2boys.  I know how busy life can get sometimes. It can be really strenuous! Take good care of you..
> 
> I wonder about 9SJW too. I saw that they reopened once or twice under different names, but then closed again shortly thereafter. I really loved thier pieces and they were just so nice! I miss browsing through thier pieces. They all seemed to have a gentle soul about them.
> 
> Recently, I’ve found another 2 sellers from Siberia or Russia, but very small inventories. I’ll try to find links again just to possibly explore. Also with nice stones and good prices.



Hey ladies -
I read your posts and just want to add that last fall, I had a brief back and forth convo with Anna - who was a lead craftsperson with 9sjw. She had briefly branched out and started her own Etsy shop, which I can't remember the name. Danil was still running 9sjw at the time. Anna's store had more expensive/higher-end nephrite items and other stone products. I made a few purchases from her shop, but then couldn't find her store on Etsy anymore. She told me that she, Danil, and the rest of the 9sjw team had decided that the Etsy store was too much work and that they had other interests they wanted to develop. Anna also said she thought about expanding more into the Chinese market, because of their stronger relationship and familiarity with jade. I asked her if she would return to Etsy or other western outlets and she said she didn't think so - at least not in the near future. That's pretty much all I know. I'll miss them, that's for sure!


----------



## NephriteGoddess

Hello and warm greetings to all

Good to see all the lovely photos!! Always glad to see all the beauties and read the great info!!! I changed my settings to get messages when a new post is added, but I don't seem to get them - then I end up forgetting to post. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong in my settings, but I'll try it again.

Anyway, below are some pics of what I've been wearing lately. Just bangles - I didn't think to send pics of my earrings or necklaces.

Been wearing a lot of brown lately - really feeling the fall weather I guess. These were all cut from the same nephrite slab. I have some more pieces from this group, but didn't feel like digging around for them  But here are a few of my brown dendritics  The bottom right bangle I've shown here before, I think. I wear that one more than the others 



My flash might've messed this up, because it's dark and cloudy this afternoon - not much natural light left. This one is a green cylinder bangle I picked up a while back that I rarely wear, but just recently stumbled upon and began wearing again:


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

NephriteGoddess said:


> Hello and warm greetings to all
> 
> Good to see all the lovely photos!! Always glad to see all the beauties and read the great info!!! I changed my settings to get messages when a new post is added, but I don't seem to get them - then I end up forgetting to post. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong in my settings, but I'll try it again.
> 
> Anyway, below are some pics of what I've been wearing lately. Just bangles - I didn't think to send pics of my earrings or necklaces.
> 
> Been wearing a lot of brown lately - really feeling the fall weather I guess. These were all cut from the same nephrite slab. I have some more pieces from this group, but didn't feel like digging around for them  But here are a few of my brown dendritics  The bottom right bangle I've shown here before, I think. I wear that one more than the others
> View attachment 4207498
> 
> 
> My flash might've messed this up, because it's dark and cloudy this afternoon - not much natural light left. This one is a green cylinder bangle I picked up a while back that I rarely wear, but just recently stumbled upon and began wearing again:
> 
> View attachment 4207507



Wow thanks for sharing these gorgeous pics! Is dendritics part of the nephrite family? It looks somewhat like nephrite to me. I love the interesting patterns and the colours are so earthy. Perfect for Fall. Where did you get these?
Your green nephrite cuff is bold and beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## NephriteGoddess

2boys_jademommy said:


> Wow thanks for sharing these gorgeous pics! Is dendritics part of the nephrite family? It looks somewhat like nephrite to me. I love the interesting patterns and the colours are so earthy. Perfect for Fall. Where did you get these?
> Your green nephrite cuff is bold and beautiful [emoji7]


Hi Jademommy!!!!!! and thank you so much for your kind words, as always How have you been?? Oh yes, to answer your question, those are nephrite  White Siberian nephrite with dark-brown dendrite inclusions. I picked these up sometime in the 90s from a jade carver I knew through my roommate. He made me a couple white nephrite bangles with salmon colored dendrite inclusions as well - I'll have to dig them out and post photos for you to see.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

NephriteGoddess said:


> Hi Jademommy!!!!!! and thank you so much for your kind words, as always How have you been?? Oh yes, to answer your question, those are nephrite  White Siberian nephrite with dark-brown dendrite inclusions. I picked these up sometime in the 90s from a jade carver I knew through my roommate. He made me a couple white nephrite bangles with salmon colored dendrite inclusions as well - I'll have to dig them out and post photos for you to see.



I’ve been so busy lately with work and my kids but in a good way. [emoji4] Thanks for asking and hope you’re doing great too! These bangles look incredible and so unique. Do you have a favourite of the three? Would love to see your white and salmon nephrite too [emoji6]


----------



## fanofjadeite

clairejune said:


> What a wonderful ring combination! You wear all of the colors so well. Also, The colors go together so well ! They are like a story told by rings. Love that.


Thanks, Claire


----------



## Junkenpo

NephriteGoddess said:


> Hello and warm greetings to all
> 
> Good to see all the lovely photos!! Always glad to see all the beauties and read the great info!!! I changed my settings to get messages when a new post is added, but I don't seem to get them - then I end up forgetting to post. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong in my settings, but I'll try it again.
> 
> Anyway, below are some pics of what I've been wearing lately. Just bangles - I didn't think to send pics of my earrings or necklaces.
> 
> Been wearing a lot of brown lately - really feeling the fall weather I guess. These were all cut from the same nephrite slab. I have some more pieces from this group, but didn't feel like digging around for them  But here are a few of my brown dendritics  The bottom right bangle I've shown here before, I think. I wear that one more than the others
> 
> 
> My flash might've messed this up, because it's dark and cloudy this afternoon - not much natural light left. This one is a green cylinder bangle I picked up a while back that I rarely wear, but just recently stumbled upon and began wearing again:



Beautiful brown and white bangles!  I'm really loving that wide bangle.  The white looks so creamy and the brown speckles look like milk chocolate streaks.     I also the love the shape of the green nephrite.  Cylinder/square is a nice look.


----------



## fanofjadeite

My new 24k cat bead with my jades


----------



## Tamago38

I was wrong when I said I’ve found my forever bangle.... cause I can’t seem to resist the temptations of new bangles. Like I just can’t settle down for one omg. Like I need to chop off my fingers to stop myself from searching for more. Does anyone feel me???? 
Jade addiction is so real 

Seller just sent me a few pieces that’s of my size from her recent restocking.

I have my eyes on this piece. Would like to hear what you Jadies think of this piece? Should I make the plunge? [emoji23]


----------



## Junkenpo

That's  a pretty one!  

I think I started collecting in 2013 and was very addicted for awhile!  With jade, there are always more colors, patterns, sizes, shapes... I think I only really started slowing down a couple years ago.   Now I'm finally pretty happy with the variety I have and it takes a special combo of color/price to really make me check my wallet, haha.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Tamago38 said:


> I was wrong when I said I’ve found my forever bangle.... cause I can’t seem to resist the temptations of new bangles. Like I just can’t settle down for one omg. Like I need to chop off my fingers to stop myself from searching for more. Does anyone feel me????
> Jade addiction is so real
> 
> Seller just sent me a few pieces that’s of my size from her recent restocking.
> 
> I have my eyes on this piece. Would like to hear what you Jadies think of this piece? Should I make the plunge? [emoji23]
> View attachment 4211003
> View attachment 4211004



Its beautiful. I think you should go for it Maybe think on it and see if you really want this bangle or not...You could always ask the seller to put a hold on it for you. [emoji6]


----------



## Tamago38

Thank you for all the suggestions. 
However upon putting that piece on hold while I consider if I should get it. She sent me this other one which I really really like too..... 
Would like to hear some of your suggestions. Should I take the miss in snow which I’ve posted earlier or this piece? 

Hmm... decisions decisions decision. 

I like the unique design of moss in snow. Yet I like how this white base one has a mixture of both my favorite colors on jade (intense green and lavender patches)


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Tamago38 said:


> Thank you for all the suggestions.
> However upon putting that piece on hold while I consider if I should get it. She sent me this other one which I really really like too.....
> Would like to hear some of your suggestions. Should I take the miss in snow which I’ve posted earlier or this piece?
> 
> Hmm... decisions decisions decision.
> 
> I like the unique design of moss in snow. Yet I like how this white base one has a mixture of both my favorite colors on jade (intense green and lavender patches)
> 
> View attachment 4211252
> View attachment 4211253
> View attachment 4211255



I really like both. For me personally I would choose the first bangle because I don’t have anything like that in my collection. I love the bold colours but again that’s me. If I were you, I would wait and see which one is on your mind more. They are almost complete opposites. The first is captivatingly bold and dynamic. The second one is softer, more calming and prettier. What size are they? Would one fit you better than the other? Also price - your budget vs what you think the bangle is worth. Good luck deciding. You can not go wrong with either. [emoji108][emoji3] Please tell us which you decide on.


----------



## berniechocolate

Tamago38 said:


> I was wrong when I said I’ve found my forever bangle.... cause I can’t seem to resist the temptations of new bangles. Like I just can’t settle down for one omg. Like I need to chop off my fingers to stop myself from searching for more. Does anyone feel me????
> Jade addiction is so real
> 
> Seller just sent me a few pieces that’s of my size from her recent restocking.
> 
> I have my eyes on this piece. Would like to hear what you Jadies think of this piece? Should I make the plunge? [emoji23]
> View attachment 4211003
> View attachment 4211004



Beautiful and the patterns are unusual . I think you should get it if you put it on , feel it looks good & if it’s your size . With jadeite bangles , I sometimes see patterns or the variety I like but they aren’t always the right size .

This is floating blue  flower variety . I have a donut similar to this .


----------



## GAN

Tamago38 said:


> Thank you for all the suggestions.
> However upon putting that piece on hold while I consider if I should get it. She sent me this other one which I really really like too.....
> Would like to hear some of your suggestions. Should I take the miss in snow which I’ve posted earlier or this piece?
> 
> Hmm... decisions decisions decision.
> 
> I like the unique design of moss in snow. Yet I like how this white base one has a mixture of both my favorite colors on jade (intense green and lavender patches)
> 
> View attachment 4211252
> View attachment 4211253
> View attachment 4211255


Nice! I been seeing lots of such color (lavendar/green) lately from my area. Seems like this is the trend... giving soft and romantic vibes.


----------



## GAN

2boys_jademommy said:


> Its beautiful. I think you should go for it Maybe think on it and see if you really want this bangle or not...You could always ask the seller to put a hold on it for you. [emoji6]


Agreed! I prefer this color too[emoji4]


----------



## GAN

I happen to chance upon this...any feedback? Not too sure the credibility of the seller who claim this is grade A.


----------



## Tamago38

berniechocolate said:


> Beautiful and the patterns are unusual . I think you should get it if you put it on , feel it looks good & if it’s your size . With jadeite bangles , I sometimes see patterns or the variety I like but they aren’t always the right size .
> 
> This is floating blue  flower variety . I have a donut similar to this .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211506



Thanks for the suggestion. 
Btw is that yours. It looks drop dead gorgeous. 
So translucent and watery. Must have cost a bomb. 
It’s simply beautiful just wow


----------



## Tamago38

GAN said:


> Nice! I been seeing lots of such color (lavendar/green) lately from my area. Seems like this is the trend... giving soft and romantic vibes.



Ikr. However I somehow feel that the white is a little too opaque for my likings...


----------



## Tamago38

GAN said:


> I happen to chance upon this...any feedback? Not too sure the credibility of the seller who claim this is grade A.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211532



Looks legit to me. 
Nice translucency!! What a great find you’ve got there, congrats!!! (If you have decided to get it)


----------



## essiedub

Tamago38 said:


> Thank you for all the suggestions.
> However upon putting that piece on hold while I consider if I should get it. She sent me this other one which I really really like too.....
> Would like to hear some of your suggestions. Should I take the miss in snow which I’ve posted earlier or this piece?
> 
> Hmm... decisions decisions decision.
> 
> I like the unique design of moss in snow. Yet I like how this white base one has a mixture of both my favorite colors on jade (intense green and lavender patches)
> 
> View attachment 4211252
> View attachment 4211253
> View attachment 4211255


Love love this lavender & green! I wish I had a vendor who sends me things ..or better that I don’t.


----------



## essiedub

berniechocolate said:


> Beautiful and the patterns are unusual . I think you should get it if you put it on , feel it looks good & if it’s your size . With jadeite bangles , I sometimes see patterns or the variety I like but they aren’t always the right size .
> 
> This is floating blue  flower variety . I have a donut similar to this .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211506


Really beautiful!


----------



## Tamago38

I’ve been wearing this for almost 2 weeks now. And am absolutely loving it. Got this piece for 250usd. Do you jadies think it’s worth the price I got it for? Would just like to get an idea if I underpaid of overpaid haha! 
Thanks for letting me share!!

Thin princess in my office lighting. 
I’m looking forward to purchase a regular thickness princess someday !


----------



## GAN

Tamago38 said:


> I’ve been wearing this for almost 2 weeks now. And am absolutely loving it. Got this piece for 250usd. Do you jadies think it’s worth the price I got it for? Would just like to get an idea if I underpaid of overpaid haha!
> Thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> Thin princess in my office lighting.
> I’m looking forward to purchase a regular thickness princess someday !
> 
> View attachment 4212420
> View attachment 4212421
> View attachment 4212422


Very pretty, translucent and watery.. for the price you paid sound reasonable for such lovely piece. Ever since my hubby got me my first jade (lilac grey ) bangle, i been looking around for other colors but prefer in oval shape. The fitting is much better than round for my wrist. It will not move around too much. Very addictive indeed.


----------



## suchi

Tamago38 said:


> I’ve been wearing this for almost 2 weeks now. And am absolutely loving it. Got this piece for 250usd. Do you jadies think it’s worth the price I got it for? Would just like to get an idea if I underpaid of overpaid haha!
> Thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> Thin princess in my office lighting.
> I’m looking forward to purchase a regular thickness princess someday !
> 
> View attachment 4212420
> View attachment 4212421
> View attachment 4212422


I love your bangle so much!


----------



## suchi

My lotus carved bracelet came. It's pretty heavy and the carving is nice. A bit large on my wrist, so I may restring it again. This is a picture under office lights.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Tamago38 said:


> I’ve been wearing this for almost 2 weeks now. And am absolutely loving it. Got this piece for 250usd. Do you jadies think it’s worth the price I got it for? Would just like to get an idea if I underpaid of overpaid haha!
> Thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> Thin princess in my office lighting.
> I’m looking forward to purchase a regular thickness princess someday !
> 
> View attachment 4212420
> View attachment 4212421
> View attachment 4212422



I definitely think it is worth the price you paid. It’s watery and so pretty! Princesses are harder to find so you lucked out with this beauty [emoji6]
I like slim princesses like yours or chunky princesses - not so much the in between. Weird I know lol. I’m hoping to find a thick chubby princess someday.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

suchi said:


> My lotus carved bracelet came. It's pretty heavy and the carving is nice. A bit large on my wrist, so I may restring it again. This is a picture under office lights.



Very nice! Is it big enough that you can take 2 lotuses out and make earrings? If not then maybe take one out and make a pendant


----------



## suchi

2boys_jademommy said:


> Very nice! Is it big enough that you can take 2 lotuses out and make earrings? If not then maybe take one out and make a pendant


Thank you  Great idea! If i string it like pearls and attach a clasp then removing 2 lotus beads will be ok for earrings.


----------



## GAN

Hi ladies here, like to check and seek for your feedback on which is nicer? I happen to spot the other color which is very light pea green as compared to the other one which is like honey green. I can't decide as I found both r pretty in its own way.


----------



## clairejune

suchi said:


> My lotus carved bracelet came. It's pretty heavy and the carving is nice. A bit large on my wrist, so I may restring it again. This is a picture under office lights.


Those look just luscious, moist and substantial! Love those.


----------



## clairejune

GAN said:


> Hi ladies here, like to check and seek for your feedback on which is nicer? I happen to spot the other color which is very light pea green as compared to the other one which is like honey green. I can't decide as I found both r pretty in its own way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4213716
> View attachment 4213717


The top one seems very dreamy, cloud like, and would go with everything due to the pale colors. The width makes it a stronger statement, while the more green one reminds me more of nature, growth, sun and plants. The first looks like it has more of a ‘broken ice’ texture, whereas the other seems more smooth in texture. Personally, I like both. The second would likely be more specific in looks. I cannot say which would be better. I think you must go by the inspiration you feel, and by what you already have. Would either be a good tie together piece for the jewelry which you already have?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

GAN said:


> Hi ladies here, like to check and seek for your feedback on which is nicer? I happen to spot the other color which is very light pea green as compared to the other one which is like honey green. I can't decide as I found both r pretty in its own way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4213716
> View attachment 4213717



I agree with Claire in that the second bangle is a more specific look. The first bangle is “cleaner” and would go with everything. It’s a timeless classic. Having said that the second bangle is perhaps more interesting. It has more of a natural stone, earthy look. It’s more specific in that not everyone would like it. I personally do. Go with the one that draws you in more. Are they the same size? Which would be a better fit? The white bangle is wider so it would look and feel differently. Decisions decisions [emoji6]


----------



## gogo94

GAN said:


> Hi ladies here, like to check and seek for your feedback on which is nicer? I happen to spot the other color which is very light pea green as compared to the other one which is like honey green. I can't decide as I found both r pretty in its own way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4213716
> View attachment 4213717



Got lots of posts to catch up on. I agree with others! Also The thicker bangle usually looks more modern and good for mix and match. Slimmer bangle is more feminine. It depends on what you already have!


----------



## GAN

Hi Claire/Jademommy/go go,
Thank you for your advice. Both r very lovely in its own way... I spotted these from an online retailer, yet to see these in person nor try on. Both are same size 55mm might be slightly big for me as the current one I have is 54mm. It is dilemma for me to choose. I try to meet the seller to view the actual item before deciding. 

Here a close of pic of my one and first bangle that my hubby has gifted to me. Very easy to match with my daily outfits too. Been wearing it everyday. [emoji4]


----------



## Redkoi01

Hello everybody I love all the jade pieces that you have posted. I found a unique piece and really like it. Haven't seen anything like it. It is grade a jadeite and looks like inverse floating flower instead of green flower on white background is white flower on green background.


----------



## Tamago38

I enjoy seeing all of your beautiful pieces here!! 

I’ve just placed an order for this piece from a seller from China where they source for jade pieces directly from Burma. 
I usually fund my own jades and this is the first ever piece that my DH will be paying for me, which makes it even more meaningful to me!!

What shall I name her? 

Hope the seller ships it out soon!! 
Can’t wait!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Tamago38 said:


> I enjoy seeing all of your beautiful pieces here!!
> 
> I’ve just placed an order for this piece from a seller from China where they source for jade pieces directly from Burma.
> I usually fund my own jades and this is the first ever piece that my DH will be paying for me, which makes it even more meaningful to me!!
> 
> What shall I name her?
> 
> Hope the seller ships it out soon!!
> Can’t wait!!
> 
> View attachment 4219626



It’s gorgeous! Can’t wait to see it on you Extra special that it’s from your DH. [emoji4]
May I ask who the seller is?


----------



## gogo94

Hello all.. after considering, I didn’t end up getting the honey jade I shared last time. This is the one I found from a local store!


----------



## Tamago38

2boys_jademommy said:


> It’s gorgeous! Can’t wait to see it on you Extra special that it’s from your DH. [emoji4]
> May I ask who the seller is?



I’m not sure if you’ve heard of this app. But it’s called Tao Bao. It ships directly from China, and upon doing tones of self research on reputable sellers, I manage to find one which I decided to take the leap. They promised me a guaranteed refund if not A. If you’re keen in knowing the seller ID, do drop me a msg and I’ll love to share with you!  
However due to the cheap pricing I’m planning to get it authenticated in my local gemologist to get a peace of mind. Haha. 
As for this will be my first purchase from a different seller I do hope it’s an A Grade, so I most probably might just order directly from her next time. They sell a super wide variety of jade bangles and the pricing varies from hundreds to hundreds of thousands. But I do find it about 30-40% cheaper, probably due to the direct sourcing from Jade boulders.


----------



## Tamago38

gogo94 said:


> Hello all.. after considering, I didn’t end up getting the honey jade I shared last time. This is the one I found from a local store!
> 
> View attachment 4220991
> 
> View attachment 4220992



Gogo94, congrats on such a beautiful find!! I like how the honey brown reminds me of soft caramel, and the translucency is just beautiful!! Congrats on your new beauty!!


----------



## Junkenpo

Tamago38 said:


> I’m not sure if you’ve heard of this app. But it’s called Tao Bao. It ships directly from China, and upon doing tones of self research on reputable sellers, I manage to find one which I decided to take the leap. They promised me a guaranteed refund if not A. If you’re keen in knowing the seller ID, do drop me a msg and I’ll love to share with you!
> However due to the cheap pricing I’m planning to get it authenticated in my local gemologist to get a peace of mind. Haha.
> As for this will be my first purchase from a different seller I do hope it’s an A Grade, so I most probably might just order directly from her next time. They sell a super wide variety of jade bangles and the pricing varies from hundreds to hundreds of thousands. But I do find it about 30-40% cheaper, probably due to the direct sourcing from Jade boulders.



The original jade thread had several posts on Tao Bao sellers.  I used to like to look and while I never took the leap on jade, I did use it to purchase a couple of small items.  Now though, I can't seem to get it to work since they made the switch to require a link to a Chinese bank.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

gogo94 said:


> Hello all.. after considering, I didn’t end up getting the honey jade I shared last time. This is the one I found from a local store!
> 
> View attachment 4220991
> 
> View attachment 4220992



I love the colour! - a mix of honey and lemon. So pretty. [emoji7]I bet it looks gorgeous on you [emoji6][emoji4]


----------



## ARMCANDIES

I adore this pastel combination on my wrist❤️


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

ARMCANDIES said:


> I adore this pastel combination on my wrist[emoji173]️



The purple patches are quite vivid and the green is equally bold. I can see why you adore his bangle. [emoji6]


----------



## JadedJae

Hi jademommy, JKP and other fellow jadies!! Been too long since i last posted on the thread as i’ve been on a jade hiatus  recently acquired some beads and wanted to share some pics 








Hope everyone’s doing well and getting all the yummy jade they want!

JJ


----------



## Tamago38

JadedJae said:


> Hi jademommy, JKP and other fellow jadies!! Been too long since i last posted on the thread as i’ve been on a jade hiatus  recently acquired some beads and wanted to share some pics
> 
> View attachment 4222573
> View attachment 4222574
> View attachment 4222575
> View attachment 4222576
> View attachment 4222577
> 
> 
> Hope everyone’s doing well and getting all the yummy jade they want!
> 
> JJ



Your beads are definitely tdf!!!! Such rich and beautiful colors!!! Especially the floating flower bead bracelet. Such beautiful combination!!! 
Wear it in good health!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

JadedJae said:


> Hi jademommy, JKP and other fellow jadies!! Been too long since i last posted on the thread as i’ve been on a jade hiatus  recently acquired some beads and wanted to share some pics
> 
> View attachment 4222573
> View attachment 4222574
> View attachment 4222575
> View attachment 4222576
> View attachment 4222577
> 
> 
> Hope everyone’s doing well and getting all the yummy jade they want!
> 
> JJ



Hi JJ! Your new bead bracelets are gorgeous. I love the moss in snow. I don’t see moss in snow beads often - great find!  [emoji4]
And the blue green beads are beautiful - the perfect balance of blue and green. I love that they wrap around your wrist. Stunning. [emoji7]
Edited to add- just realized they aren’t wrapped but stacked lol! They look amazing together. [emoji7][emoji3]


----------



## Pimpernel

Hello, ladies, I travelled across China recently and fell in love with all things jade  While in Huanghzou, I bought as a souvenir two semiopaque bangles (light aqua green, and dark green sprinkled with light green) - alas, they are actually too big, so I´ll pass them on to friends.

Now as dark warm red suits me (and my permanently worn signet ring) much better, I´d love my next, and probably only jade bangle, to wear permanently, in this colour. So I would love to hear your thoughts about dark red jade. Does it count as jadeite, even? Which characteristics are more prized in this shade, and what should I be looking out for? (My budget would be around a thousand US dollars)

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Hi Pimpernel - red is definitely a colour of Jadeite. I would imagine translucency is prized as well as a deeper rich red with little or not brown tint in it. It would be hard to find a totally red bangle although Silver Mom has an absolutely stunning red bangle. Maybe if she reads this she will repost a pic [emoji6]


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Pimpernel - red is definitely a colour of Jadeite. I would imagine translucency is prized as well as a deeper rich red with little or not brown tint in it. It would be hard to find a totally red bangle although Silver Mom has an absolutely stunning red bangle. Maybe if she reads this she will repost a pic [emoji6]


Thank you 2 boys.  Here is the red.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> Thank you 2 boys.  Here is the red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4226385



Thanks for the eye candy Silver Mom! This has to be one of the most beautiful bangles. The red is so rich and regal looking. [emoji7]


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thanks for the eye candy Silver Mom! This has to be one of the most beautiful bangles. The red is so rich and regal looking. [emoji7]


Thank you 2 boys.  Love your beautiful jade too!


----------



## Pimpernel

Silver Mom said:


> Thank you 2 boys.  Here is the red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4226385



Oh, this is such a lovely and delicate piece, thank you for sharing! I had a deeper shade in mind, but yours just vibrates with warmth.

This week, I went to all the best gem and mineral ateliers and boutiques in Vienna, and they said no way, no how, no jade bangles, and especially no red jade pieces (they called it "blood jade", and said the Swiss are buying it all up, and making it "prohibitive" for private, occasional collectors).

Thank you so much for your tips, ladies! I´m starting to realize this is going to be a long hunt, so meanwhile I´ll lurk here, by your leave, and learn all I can about jade


----------



## Silver Mom

Pimpernel said:


> Oh, this is such a lovely and delicate piece, thank you for sharing! I had a deeper shade in mind, but yours just vibrates with warmth.
> 
> This week, I went to all the best gem and mineral ateliers and boutiques in Vienna, and they said no way, no how, no jade bangles, and especially no red jade pieces (they called it "blood jade", and said the Swiss are buying it all up, and making it "prohibitive" for private, occasional collectors).
> 
> Thank you so much for your tips, ladies! I´m starting to realize this is going to be a long hunt, so meanwhile I´ll lurk here, by your leave, and learn all I can about jade


Pimpernel,  If you check with Mason Kay I saw that on their on-line shop they had a few red bangles.  Here is a snapshot of the ones I saw.  Don't know if they are your size though. 2 boys is correct.  Red Jadeite usually has a brownish tint much like these pieces.  I was once told that if you see a really red one it might be treated.


----------



## Molly0

Silver Mom said:


> Pimpernel,  If you check with Mason Kay I saw that on their on-line shop they had a few red bangles.  Here is a snapshot of the ones I saw.  Don't know if they are your size though. 2 boys is correct.  Red Jadeite usually has a brownish tint much like these pieces.  I was once told that if you see a really red one it might be treated.


OMG Silvermom!  That last one looks exactly like one I have.  It was a gift and I never really thought much about the value.  Maybe I should be wearing it.  
haha


----------



## Silver Mom

Molly0 said:


> OMG Silvermom!  That last one looks exactly like one I have.  It was a gift and I never really thought much about the value.  Maybe I should be wearing it.
> haha


So cool MollyO......it is beautiful.  Yes, you should be wearing it.


----------



## Pimpernel

Silver Mom said:


> Pimpernel,  If you check with Mason Kay I saw that on their on-line shop they had a few red bangles.  Here is a snapshot of the ones I saw.  Don't know if they are your size though. 2 boys is correct.  Red Jadeite usually has a brownish tint much like these pieces.  I was once told that if you see a really red one it might be treated.


Thank you so much, those carved ones are breathtaking and just what I had in mind... and I foresee a busy few days exploring their site now! I like also that they are professionals and specialists in this field. As,  I'll soon as I've closed the deal with them I'll post pics!


----------



## Pimpernel

Sorry for the double post, my tablet is acting up


----------



## Pimpernel

Sorry for the triple post!


----------



## Silver Mom

Can't wait to see your beauty.  YAY!


----------



## Junkenpo

Mason Kay has such pretty jade.  I wish I could see one of their trunk shows.   I love their carved stuff.  I follow them on FB & IG


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> Mason Kay has such pretty jade.  I wish I could see one of their trunk shows.   I love their carved stuff.  I follow them on FB & IG


JKP, didn't know they were on FB.  Just looked them up.  GORGEOUS.  I even saw the carved red bangles I posted on their facebook page.


----------



## Redkoi01

I saw this piece once at a local store. Fell in love with red jadeite but have never seen another piece. I hope you find your dream red bangle.




Pimpernel said:


> Hello, ladies, I travelled across China recently and fell in love with all things jade  While in Huanghzou, I bought as a souvenir two semiopaque bangles (light aqua green, and dark green sprinkled with light green) - alas, they are actually too big, so I´ll pass them on to friends.
> 
> Now as dark warm red suits me (and my permanently worn signet ring) much better, I´d love my next, and probably only jade bangle, to wear permanently, in this colour. So I would love to hear your thoughts about dark red jade. Does it count as jadeite, even? Which characteristics are more prized in this shade, and what should I be looking out for? (My budget would be around a thousand US dollars)
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## Junkenpo

Silver Mom, you have the best variety of bangle colors in your collection. 

Redkoi, that's such a neat carved bangle!  

In the spirit of red jadeite... here are some of my red jades.  I don't have any bangles of full red, but the beads were a way to scratch the itch.  
I think red is hard to come by because it can also be enhanced by heating, but that will dry the jade out.  The reference thread has some posts about heat treatment; the link faithgrace posted still works and if you have google translate, you can get the page translated.


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> Silver Mom, you have the best variety of bangle colors in your collection.
> 
> Redkoi, that's such a neat carved bangle!
> 
> In the spirit of red jadeite... here are some of my red jades.  I don't have any bangles of full red, but the beads were a way to scratch the itch.
> I think red is hard to come by because it can also be enhanced by heating, but that will dry the jade out.  The reference thread has some posts about heat treatment; the link faithgrace posted still works and if you have google translate, you can get the page translated.


Thanks JKP.  Ooooooooo LOVE YOUR BEADS!!!!  They always inspire me.


----------



## Molly0

Here’s my little “red” contribution.


----------



## Silver Mom

Molly0 said:


> Here’s my little “red” contribution.
> View attachment 4228327
> View attachment 4228328


Gorgy!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Molly0 said:


> Here’s my little “red” contribution.
> View attachment 4228327
> View attachment 4228328



It’s Beautiful Molly! What a rare and lovely find - a red princess [emoji7]


----------



## Molly0

2boys_jademommy said:


> It’s Beautiful Molly! What a rare and lovely find - a red princess [emoji7]


Thankyou. I didn’t really realize what I had here for a long time. 4 years ago, when I was going through breast cancer and chemotherapy, I received this in the mail on a particularly “bad” day, it was a gift from my sister that she had found in a antique store, because she knew I loved Jade.    I received it on the day that Robin Williams passed, and since it reminded me of the colors of a “robin red-breast”, I always called it “Robin”.  It means a lot to me and I often wonder about its past and how old it is.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Molly0 said:


> Thankyou. I didn’t really realize what I had here for a long time. 4 years ago, when I was going through breast cancer and chemotherapy, I received this in the mail on a particularly “bad” day, it was a gift from my sister that she had found in a antique store, because she knew I loved Jade.    I received it on the day that Robin Williams passed, and since it reminded me of the colors of a “robin red-breast”, I always called it “Robin”.  It means a lot to me and I often wonder about its past and how old it is.



Thank you Molly for sharing the heartwarming story behind this bangle. Not only is it beautiful but it’s a thoughtful gift from your sister during a time you needed it most. I’m so glad you beat the evil beast and I hope you are doing amazing Molly. Hugs 

On a side note Robin Williams was such a talented actor and if anything good were to come from his tragic death I hope it’s that anyone suffering from depression seek help because there is always help and one is never ever alone.


----------



## Molly0

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thank you Molly for sharing the heartwarming story behind this bangle. Not only is it beautiful but it’s a thoughtful gift from your sister during a time you needed it most. I’m so glad you beat the evil beast and I hope you are doing amazing Molly. Hugs
> 
> On a side note Robin Williams was such a talented actor and if anything good were to come from his tragic death I hope it’s that anyone suffering from depression seek help because there is always help and one is never ever alone.


Amen!!!


----------



## Tamago38

Just received the bangle I ordered a little over a week ago and I’m thrilled. [emoji7] I’m in love. 

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Tamago38 said:


> View attachment 4229591
> 
> 
> Just received the bangle I ordered a little over a week ago and I’m thrilled. [emoji7] I’m in love.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Looks great and just as lovely as the seller’s pics. [emoji6][emoji4] I like the bright green spots! How is the fit?


----------



## berniechocolate

Molly0 said:


> Here’s my little “red” contribution.
> View attachment 4228327
> View attachment 4228328



This is very pretty .  It looks rather fine grain . Bet it looks even more enticing in day light . Sorry to hear of your brush with cancer. What a sweet lovely gift your sister has gotten you.  

Bravo for fighting your illness head on . I think the name you chosen for it sounds apt to . Robin Williams is one of my favorite comedian too


----------



## berniechocolate

Tamago38 said:


> View attachment 4229591
> 
> 
> Just received the bangle I ordered a little over a week ago and I’m thrilled. [emoji7] I’m in love.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Is this a princess ? I like the little bright spot of apple green


----------



## berniechocolate

I like my plumper jade pendants but often I find the tinier ones easier to match with my dressing . I feel it’s abit less loud on me , if I wear it with my jade bangle or the random jade beaded bracelet .

This is a tiny icy / glassy butterfly I chosen to set with a simple diamond crown bail .


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> View attachment 4229602
> View attachment 4229603
> View attachment 4229604
> 
> 
> I like my plumper jade pendants but often I find the tinier ones easier to match with my dressing . I feel it’s abit less loud on me , if I wear it with my jade bangle or the random jade beaded bracelet .
> 
> This is a tiny icy / glassy butterfly I chosen to set with a simple diamond crown bail .



Your pendant is so pretty Bernie! I love that it is so fun and feminine and can see how this can go with everything [emoji4]


----------



## berniechocolate

2boys_jademommy said:


> Your pendant is so pretty Bernie! I love that it is so fun and feminine and can see how this can go with everything [emoji4]



Thanks ! I like it that it’s small so I m able to wear with other jade items without feeling too self conscious . 

With the bigger ones I have to wear thinner bangles . Else I feel I look a little over the top . And sadly though green is pretty nice I can’t carry off big green ones . 

Here is a picture my seller shows me of one of her customers .  A young lady in HK who likes jade .  I think this lady carries off the big green one she is wearing very nicely somehow , so I guess it’s a matter of personal style As well .


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> Thanks ! I like it that it’s small so I m able to wear with other jade items without feeling too self conscious .
> 
> With the bigger ones I have to wear thinner bangles . Else I feel I look a little over the top . And sadly though green is pretty nice I can’t carry off big green ones .
> 
> Here is a picture my seller shows me of one of her customers .  A young lady in HK who likes jade .  I think this lady carries off the big green one she is wearing very nicely somehow , so I guess it’s a matter of personal style As well .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4231460



I guess it’s a matter of balance with our own body proportions and also the look we want. You’re right that this young woman does pull off the large  green pendant well but on her it’s a different vibe than it would be on an elderly woman. On her it’s the equivalent of mom jeans - it’s so uncool that it’s cool [emoji6]


----------



## Junkenpo

Oh man, I would love to rock a pendant like that!  I don't mind a large pendant, but I do prefer thin over thick.  I think that woman balanced the size nicely with the all black top.  It sets up the focus to be on the pendant and there's nothing competing with its power.


----------



## dingobeast

berniechocolate said:


> View attachment 4229602
> View attachment 4229603
> View attachment 4229604
> 
> 
> I like my plumper jade pendants but often I find the tinier ones easier to match with my dressing . I feel it’s abit less loud on me , if I wear it with my jade bangle or the random jade beaded bracelet .
> 
> This is a tiny icy / glassy butterfly I chosen to set with a simple diamond crown bail .



What a lovely icey piece, Bernie!


----------



## dingobeast

Junkenpo said:


> Mason Kay has such pretty jade.  I wish I could see one of their trunk shows.   I love their carved stuff.  I follow them on FB & IG



I feel pretty lucky that they are right by me. The earrings I got from them are my faves.


----------



## dingobeast

Molly0 said:


> Here’s my little “red” contribution.
> View attachment 4228327
> View attachment 4228328




So pretty!


----------



## dingobeast

Redkoi01 said:


> View attachment 4227690
> 
> I saw this piece once at a local store. Fell in love with red jadeite but have never seen another piece. I hope you find your dream red bangle.



OMG, that is stunning.


----------



## Silver Mom

Mixing jewelry today.  Pink sapphires with white jade.


----------



## Molly0

Silver Mom said:


> Mixing jewelry today.  Pink sapphires with white jade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4234799


So beautiful!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> Mixing jewelry today.  Pink sapphires with white jade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4234799



Exquisite. Beautiful ring and pendant set and of course I adore your icy bangle Silver Mom.


----------



## essiedub

Silver Mom said:


> Mixing jewelry today.  Pink sapphires with white jade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4234799





Silver Mom said:


> Mixing jewelry today.  Pink sapphires with white jade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4234799


That is spectacular! Come on, let’s see a modeling shot!


----------



## Junkenpo

Silver Mom said:


> Mixing jewelry today.  Pink sapphires with white jade.


 love the bling and how white that bangle is.  It must pair nicely with so many outfits!


----------



## Silver Mom

essiedub said:


> That is spectacular! Come on, let’s see a modeling shot!


LOL you are so cute.  Thank you.  It is hard to take a modeling shot for me because it is not one piece.  Also it looks more focused when I can concentrate and take the shot.  I don't have steady hands.  LOL


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> love the bling and how white that bangle is.  It must pair nicely with so many outfits!


Thank you JKP,  for some reason this bangle is completely white with not even a tinge of color.  I guess that is why I really liked it when I saw it.  Even tho it is a little large for me, I never saw a jade as white as this so bought it anyway.  Glad I did because I have never regretted it.  Hope all is going well with you.  Hoping to run into you one day in Waikiki or something.


----------



## Tamago38

2boys_jademommy said:


> Looks great and just as lovely as the seller’s pics. [emoji6][emoji4] I like the bright green spots! How is the fit?



It fits great! I’m usually a 57-58. And this bangle falls on 59.2 .


----------



## Tamago38

berniechocolate said:


> Is this a princess ? I like the little bright spot of apple green



Nope, it’s a D bangle . That bright spot of green was what leads me to pulling the trigger eventually haha however upon receiving the actual product I don’t really fancy it as much, as for the white base is pretty opaque and it somehow make my skin look dull. But the vivid patches of green is just tooo beautiful for me to give it away. 

So I ended up placing another order on a D shape lavender bangle. It’s en route to me now hah. From the pictures seller sent, it appears to be pretty opaque and course grain. However the pretty colors is too good to pass. So here I am anxiously waiting for it’s arrival. 

And oh I absolutely adore your collection!!


----------



## nexiv

Hello lovely ladies, I’m looking forward to browsing through so many pages of your beautiful jades, as it’s been so long since I’ve visited here! But I simply had to come and show you the wonderful bangle my new boyfriend brought me back from China. 
He was over there on business, and was totally interested in my love for jade. So he was very anxious to learn as much as he could and visit a jade market. 

I told him what I loved and wanted for my third bangle. Some translucency; especially so you can see swirls and patterns beneath the surface. Gentle colours, like a cloud. Mostly a uniform colour rather than aggressive splotches.  
I told him all of this on Sunday, but the day before, he had already bought this!











I literally couldn’t believe it! You all know how personal love for jade is. I can look at 200 bangles and I’ll pick a favourite that looks no different to maybe 20 others, but he chose the exact most perfect bangle before even knowing what I loved. I seriously couldn’t have chosen better. 

So say hello to Cloud. Beautiful swirly textures under slight translucency. Subtle lavender and green under certain lights, more vivid under incandescent. A couple of beautiful neon green spots which I love, and in daylight it seems to glow the most beautiful white colour. I’m so in love!!! 
My very first D shape too, and I love the tighter fit compared to my princesses. And I’m not allowed to know how much it cost lol.


----------



## Tamago38

Omg I just gotten my bangle from my DH. Cause the parcel was sent to his office. 
View attachment 4238420

View attachment 4238422



I’ve been longing for a lavender bangle for the longest time ever after seeing all the beautiful lavender bangle you jadies own. In between color and translucency I’ve opted for color. I’d like to have both in one bangle some day further down the road. 
But for now I’m contented with what I am willing to fork out for a bangle.
Thanks for letting me share!! It’s an opaque one but it somehow fulfill my wish of getting a lavender jade bangle that doesn’t shy away under strong light. And I’m super happy with how it comes with specks of green and patches of vivid purple. Especially that speck of floating dark green at one side of it. And to my surprise it even comes with one small peck of honey color in one of the cotton patches. 

I’m so happy with this purchase. Thanks for letting me share!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Tamago38

nexiv said:


> Hello lovely ladies, I’m looking forward to browsing through so many pages of your beautiful jades, as it’s been so long since I’ve visited here! But I simply had to come and show you the wonderful bangle my new boyfriend brought me back from China.
> He was over there on business, and was totally interested in my love for jade. So he was very anxious to learn as much as he could and visit a jade market.
> 
> I told him what I loved and wanted for my third bangle. Some translucency; especially so you can see swirls and patterns beneath the surface. Gentle colours, like a cloud. Mostly a uniform colour rather than aggressive splotches.
> I told him all of this on Sunday, but the day before, he had already bought this!
> 
> View attachment 4238413
> View attachment 4238412
> View attachment 4238414
> View attachment 4238415
> View attachment 4238416
> View attachment 4238417
> View attachment 4238418
> View attachment 4238419
> 
> 
> I literally couldn’t believe it! You all know how personal love for jade is. I can look at 200 bangles and I’ll pick a favourite that looks no different to maybe 20 others, but he chose the exact most perfect bangle before even knowing what I loved. I seriously couldn’t have chosen better.
> 
> So say hello to Cloud. Beautiful swirly textures under slight translucency. Subtle lavender and green under certain lights, more vivid under incandescent. A couple of beautiful neon green spots which I love, and in daylight it seems to glow the most beautiful white colour. I’m so in love!!!
> My very first D shape too, and I love the tighter fit compared to my princesses. And I’m not allowed to know how much it cost lol.



Congratulations on your 3rd piece!!! It’s really sweet of your DBF. It’s such a sweet color with such beautiful translucency. 
Wear it in good health love!! [emoji173]️ 
Cloud is such a beauty!!


----------



## nexiv

@Tamago38 I see no compromise there. The bangle is incredible! Congrats on such a gorgeous lavender. Your husband had found a beauty for you. 

And thank you for you kind words. Sweet is a very good word to describe it! It is a gentle soul rather than packing a punch. 
I adore my bf for choosing it. He’s a very special man who is giving me a second chance at life when I thought I was for the scrap heap. He is amazing with my children and so devoted. I’m so happy, and the fact he was able to pick me a piece of jade I adore further cements my feelings we are meant to be together  
He just recently chose the most perfect gemstone for our engagement ring as well. He’s on a roll!!


----------



## nexiv

ARMCANDIES said:


> I normally like green and lavender jadeite but somehow this autumn piece caught my heart






What an absolute hidden gem! I never dreamed jade could come in such colours. Such a remarkable stone; it’s beautiful.



ARMCANDIES said:


> My bangles are usually chunky but  since I also like to stack my wrist... I added this dainty autumn princess to my collection.






Oh my life, I adore your style. So chic. These colours have such intense soul but in such a subtle and mature way. I love this!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

nexiv said:


> Hello lovely ladies, I’m looking forward to browsing through so many pages of your beautiful jades, as it’s been so long since I’ve visited here! But I simply had to come and show you the wonderful bangle my new boyfriend brought me back from China.
> He was over there on business, and was totally interested in my love for jade. So he was very anxious to learn as much as he could and visit a jade market.
> 
> I told him what I loved and wanted for my third bangle. Some translucency; especially so you can see swirls and patterns beneath the surface. Gentle colours, like a cloud. Mostly a uniform colour rather than aggressive splotches.
> I told him all of this on Sunday, but the day before, he had already bought this!
> 
> View attachment 4238413
> View attachment 4238412
> View attachment 4238414
> View attachment 4238415
> View attachment 4238416
> View attachment 4238417
> View attachment 4238418
> View attachment 4238419
> 
> 
> I literally couldn’t believe it! You all know how personal love for jade is. I can look at 200 bangles and I’ll pick a favourite that looks no different to maybe 20 others, but he chose the exact most perfect bangle before even knowing what I loved. I seriously couldn’t have chosen better.
> 
> So say hello to Cloud. Beautiful swirly textures under slight translucency. Subtle lavender and green under certain lights, more vivid under incandescent. A couple of beautiful neon green spots which I love, and in daylight it seems to glow the most beautiful white colour. I’m so in love!!!
> My very first D shape too, and I love the tighter fit compared to my princesses. And I’m not allowed to know how much it cost lol.



This is gorgeous Nexiv - your boyfriend did well He obviously picked the perfect bangle. Plus it’s a perfect fit. So pretty - Very happy for you!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Tamago38 said:


> Omg I just gotten my bangle from my DH. Cause the parcel was sent to his office.
> View attachment 4238420
> View attachment 4238421
> View attachment 4238422
> View attachment 4238423
> 
> 
> I’ve been longing for a lavender bangle for the longest time ever after seeing all the beautiful lavender bangle you jadies own. In between color and translucency I’ve opted for color. I’d like to have both in one bangle some day further down the road.
> But for now I’m contented with what I am willing to fork out for a bangle.
> Thanks for letting me share!! It’s an opaque one but it somehow fulfill my wish of getting a lavender jade bangle that doesn’t shy away under strong light. And I’m super happy with how it comes with specks of green and patches of vivid purple. Especially that speck of floating dark green at one side of it. And to my surprise it even comes with one small peck of honey color in one of the cotton patches.
> 
> I’m so happy with this purchase. Thanks for letting me share!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thanks for sharing your beautiful bangle! It’s a lovely colour. [emoji7] I love that it has a speck of green and honey. Always find that makes it special and unique to have little birthmarks.


----------



## Silver Mom

nexiv said:


> Hello lovely ladies, I’m looking forward to browsing through so many pages of your beautiful jades, as it’s been so long since I’ve visited here! But I simply had to come and show you the wonderful bangle my new boyfriend brought me back from China.
> He was over there on business, and was totally interested in my love for jade. So he was very anxious to learn as much as he could and visit a jade market.
> 
> I told him what I loved and wanted for my third bangle. Some translucency; especially so you can see swirls and patterns beneath the surface. Gentle colours, like a cloud. Mostly a uniform colour rather than aggressive splotches.
> I told him all of this on Sunday, but the day before, he had already bought this!
> 
> View attachment 4238413
> View attachment 4238412
> View attachment 4238414
> View attachment 4238415
> View attachment 4238416
> View attachment 4238417
> View attachment 4238418
> View attachment 4238419
> 
> 
> I literally couldn’t believe it! You all know how personal love for jade is. I can look at 200 bangles and I’ll pick a favourite that looks no different to maybe 20 others, but he chose the exact most perfect bangle before even knowing what I loved. I seriously couldn’t have chosen better.
> 
> So say hello to Cloud. Beautiful swirly textures under slight translucency. Subtle lavender and green under certain lights, more vivid under incandescent. A couple of beautiful neon green spots which I love, and in daylight it seems to glow the most beautiful white colour. I’m so in love!!!
> My very first D shape too, and I love the tighter fit compared to my princesses. And I’m not allowed to know how much it cost lol.


What a SWEETHEART!


----------



## Silver Mom

Tamago38 said:


> Omg I just gotten my bangle from my DH. Cause the parcel was sent to his office.
> View attachment 4238420
> View attachment 4238421
> View attachment 4238422
> View attachment 4238423
> 
> 
> I’ve been longing for a lavender bangle for the longest time ever after seeing all the beautiful lavender bangle you jadies own. In between color and translucency I’ve opted for color. I’d like to have both in one bangle some day further down the road.
> But for now I’m contented with what I am willing to fork out for a bangle.
> Thanks for letting me share!! It’s an opaque one but it somehow fulfill my wish of getting a lavender jade bangle that doesn’t shy away under strong light. And I’m super happy with how it comes with specks of green and patches of vivid purple. Especially that speck of floating dark green at one side of it. And to my surprise it even comes with one small peck of honey color in one of the cotton patches.
> 
> I’m so happy with this purchase. Thanks for letting me share!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


LOVE LOVE LOVE!


----------



## Redkoi01

I am so sad I dropped one of my favorite bangles


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> I am so sad I dropped one of my favorite bangles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4239370
> View attachment 4239371



I’m so sorry this happened RedKoi01. It was a beautiful bangle. Will you do anything with the pieces?


----------



## Silver Mom

Redkoi01 said:


> I am so sad I dropped one of my favorite bangles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4239370
> View attachment 4239371


Big hug to you Redkoi.  I am sad for you too.  So sorry.


----------



## Junkenpo

Redkoi,  so sad for you!  something must be in the air... my MIL broke a bangle yesterday, too.  She's talking about getting it banded, but we're not sure who might do that on island.  Do you think you will band yours?


----------



## dingobeast

Redkoi01 said:


> I am so sad I dropped one of my favorite bangles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4239370
> View attachment 4239371



Oh no!!!!!! What an awful feeling, so sad for you


----------



## Redkoi01

2boys_jademommy said:


> I’m so sorry this happened RedKoi01. It was a beautiful bangle. Will you do anything with the pieces?


Thank you I put the pieces in one of my house plants.


----------



## Redkoi01

Junkenpo said:


> Redkoi,  so sad for you!  something must be in the air... my MIL broke a bangle yesterday, too.  She's talking about getting it banded, but we're not sure who might do that on island.  Do you think you will band yours?


So sad to hear about your MIL. I don't band them, just return the pieces to the earth by planting them under the plants.


----------



## Silver Mom

Redkoi01 said:


> So sad to hear about your MIL. I don't band them, just return the pieces to the earth by planting them under the plants.


Will you be getting a replacement?


----------



## essiedub

nexiv said:


> @Tamago38 I see no compromise there. The bangle is incredible! Congrats on such a gorgeous lavender. Your husband had found a beauty for you.
> 
> And thank you for you kind words. Sweet is a very good word to describe it! It is a gentle soul rather than packing a punch.
> k adore my bf for choosing it. He’s a very special man who is giving me a *second* *chance* *at* life *when* I *thought* I *was* for the *scrap* *heap*. He is amazing with my children and so devoted. I’m so happy, and the fact he was able to pick me a piece of jade I adore further cements my feelings we are meant to be together
> He just recently chose the most perfect gemstone for our engagement ring as well. He’s on a roll!!



Oh don’t say that to yourself *nexlv  *I am so Glad you found each other! Sounds like a keeper!lets see your engagement ring gemstone!


----------



## essiedub

Redkoi01 said:


> I am so sad I dropped one of my favorite bangles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4239370
> View attachment 4239371



Oh I am sorry. It’s lovely. There really needs to be some creative reuse of broken bangles  that would make us all feel better.


----------



## Silver Mom

Redkoi01 said:


> Thank you I put the pieces in one of my house plants.


Redkoi, My jeweler Alice sometimes uses the broken piece to make into an I.D. type bracelet.  Did you consider that? It looks really nice.  It is banded on the ends and attached to a chain like bracelet.


----------



## NephriteGoddess

Junkenpo said:


> Beautiful brown and white bangles!  I'm really loving that wide bangle.  The white looks so creamy and the brown speckles look like milk chocolate streaks.     I also the love the shape of the green nephrite.  Cylinder/square is a nice look.



Thank you so much Junkenpo! You always have such lovely items, I'm always in awe of your collection!


----------



## NephriteGoddess

Hello all,

So inspired looking through all the posts! I hope you're all enjoying the fall weather, wherever you are! 
I thought I'd post some pieces I've been wearing lately - these are older items I've had for quite a while. Nothing new or anything...

This is a nephrite bangle I picked up when I first began collecting jade. It has carved leaves all around. I don't wear it often, but I wore it a couple days ago...



I've been wearing these lately too - which is surprising because I am drawn more to my darker bangles. This pic was taken under a shaded yellow light - one bangle is white, the other is white/brown. 



These are some handmade Siberian nephrite beads. They're part of a stash of beads left over from a bracelet order several years back, but I don't wear the bracelets often because they're so heavy, lol   Nephrite beads like these are VERY hard to find nowadays, and if you do find loose nephrite beads, they're usually very expensive. I just get them out and look at'em every once in a while 



Great to be able to share with everyone! It's funny because I used to resist going through my older jade items in favor of looking for something new, but I've since realized I actually have more than enough. I do pick up other pieces every now and then, but only if something really strikes me, so I'm approaching full circle in my jade journey. It's amazing how much I've learned, but still have the same enthusiasm I had at the beginning! Here's to the journey!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

NephriteGoddess said:


> Hello all,
> 
> So inspired looking through all the posts! I hope you're all enjoying the fall weather, wherever you are!
> I thought I'd post some pieces I've been wearing lately - these are older items I've had for quite a while. Nothing new or anything...
> 
> This is a nephrite bangle I picked up when I first began collecting jade. It has carved leaves all around. I don't wear it often, but I wore it a couple days ago...
> View attachment 4241114
> 
> 
> I've been wearing these lately too - which is surprising because I am drawn more to my darker bangles. This pic was taken under a shaded yellow light - one bangle is white, the other is white/brown.
> View attachment 4241116
> 
> 
> These are some handmade Siberian nephrite beads. They're part of a stash of beads left over from a bracelet order several years back, but I don't wear the bracelets often because they're so heavy, lol   Nephrite beads like these are VERY hard to find nowadays, and if you do find loose nephrite beads, they're usually very expensive. I just get them out and look at'em every once in a while
> 
> View attachment 4241120
> 
> Great to be able to share with everyone! It's funny because I used to resist going through my older jade items in favor of looking for something new, but I've since realized I actually have more than enough. I do pick up other pieces every now and then, but only if something really strikes me, so I'm approaching full circle in my jade journey. It's amazing how much I've learned, but still have the same enthusiasm I had at the beginning! Here's to the journey!



I love your beautiful collection. Your carved bangle is such a pretty light bluish grey. The pair of white and brown and white nephrite are captivating as well and these beads - so charming


----------



## NephriteGoddess

2boys_jademommy said:


> I love your beautiful collection. Your carved bangle is such a pretty light bluish grey. The pair of white and brown and white nephrite are captivating as well and these beads - so charming



Hi Jademommy 

I hope you and your family are doing just fine! Thanks so much for your nice compliment! I was home most of the day and suddenly thought to share some pics. Great to see so many lovely photos and posts - very heartwarming. Enjoy your weekend!!


----------



## Silver Mom

NephriteGoddess said:


> Hello all,
> 
> So inspired looking through all the posts! I hope you're all enjoying the fall weather, wherever you are!
> I thought I'd post some pieces I've been wearing lately - these are older items I've had for quite a while. Nothing new or anything...
> 
> This is a nephrite bangle I picked up when I first began collecting jade. It has carved leaves all around. I don't wear it often, but I wore it a couple days ago...
> View attachment 4241114
> 
> 
> I've been wearing these lately too - which is surprising because I am drawn more to my darker bangles. This pic was taken under a shaded yellow light - one bangle is white, the other is white/brown.
> View attachment 4241116
> 
> 
> These are some handmade Siberian nephrite beads. They're part of a stash of beads left over from a bracelet order several years back, but I don't wear the bracelets often because they're so heavy, lol   Nephrite beads like these are VERY hard to find nowadays, and if you do find loose nephrite beads, they're usually very expensive. I just get them out and look at'em every once in a while
> 
> View attachment 4241120
> 
> Great to be able to share with everyone! It's funny because I used to resist going through my older jade items in favor of looking for something new, but I've since realized I actually have more than enough. I do pick up other pieces every now and then, but only if something really strikes me, so I'm approaching full circle in my jade journey. It's amazing how much I've learned, but still have the same enthusiasm I had at the beginning! Here's to the journey!


Such beauties!


----------



## suchi

Yesterday checked etsy and saw some beautiful bead bracelets posted by Nandar. So i thought i dont need more jade with 2 bangles and a lotus carved bead bracelet. Absolutely dont have any more arm space.
So these 3 will be on its way to me soon


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

suchi said:


> Yesterday checked etsy and saw some beautiful bead bracelets posted by Nandar. So i thought i dont need more jade with 2 bangles and a lotus carved bead bracelet. Absolutely dont have any more arm space.
> So these 3 will be on its way to me soon



Lol you’ll make space on your arms these look pretty! Post pics when you get them [emoji6]


----------



## suchi

2boys_jademommy said:


> Lol you’ll make space on your arms these look pretty! Post pics when you get them [emoji6]


Thank you! Sure will post pics. I am finding that I like the bead bracelet more than the bangle. It's just so easy to put on and if comfy.


----------



## Silver Mom

suchi said:


> Thank you! Sure will post pics. I am finding that I like the bead bracelet more than the bangle. It's just so easy to put on and if comfy.


And pretty too.


----------



## Redkoi01

Silver Mom said:


> Redkoi, My jeweler Alice sometimes uses the broken piece to make into an I.D. type bracelet.  Did you consider that? It looks really nice.  It is banded on the ends and attached to a chain like bracelet.



Hello Silver Mom. I prefer to not to keep wearing the broken pieces. I put them in a plant or garden.


----------



## Redkoi01

My husband got me a new bangle. It is white base with many apple green spots. Perfect size. I wore it since I got it and won't keep it off. I have found my permanent bangle


----------



## Silver Mom

Redkoi01 said:


> My husband got me a new bangle. It is white base with many apple green spots. Perfect size. I wore it since I got it and won't keep it off. I have found my permanent bangle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4243436
> View attachment 4243437
> View attachment 4243438


Oh so pretty.  This would make me feel very happy.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> My husband got me a new bangle. It is white base with many apple green spots. Perfect size. I wore it since I got it and won't keep it off. I have found my permanent bangle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4243436
> View attachment 4243437
> View attachment 4243438



Your husband has great taste  I’m so happy for you for finding your permanent bangle. I love the freshness of the apple green and it has a lovely jelly like translucency. It’s absolutely beautiful and looks perfect on you.  [emoji4]


----------



## dingobeast

Redkoi01 said:


> My husband got me a new bangle. It is white base with many apple green spots. Perfect size. I wore it since I got it and won't keep it off. I have found my permanent bangle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4243436
> View attachment 4243437
> View attachment 4243438



Lovely bangle! Very fresh and bright looking.


----------



## suchi

Redkoi01 said:


> My husband got me a new bangle. It is white base with many apple green spots. Perfect size. I wore it since I got it and won't keep it off. I have found my permanent bangle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4243436
> View attachment 4243437
> View attachment 4243438


So pretty!


----------



## nexiv

essiedub said:


> Oh don’t say that to yourself *nexlv  *I am so Glad you found each other! Sounds like a keeper!lets see your engagement ring gemstone!



Aww, thank you  he did such a good job tracking down a beautiful example of the gemstone we chose. I’m really into gemstones, especially coloured stones, and he totally caught the bug from me!!

So I wanted a tsavorite, as Garnet is my birthstone and green in my favourite colour. And they’re his birthstone and his favourite colour too! But he found a type called a Demantoid and I fell in love. They have a refractive index higher than diamond so they have incredible fire. 

I didn’t want a round either, but they’re hard to find in other shapes. However, he tracked down a trillion that was part of a private collection, and triangles are a little in joke with us. 

Here is my beauty. Many, many faces on different lights....just like jade!! 















Redkoi01 said:


> My husband got me a new bangle. It is white base with many apple green spots. Perfect size. I wore it since I got it and won't keep it off. I have found my permanent bangle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4243436
> View attachment 4243437
> View attachment 4243438



Beautiful!! Congratulations on finding your permanent one! I know what it feels like now to just be so comfortable with a bangle so I’m really happy for you


----------



## nexiv

I am loving wearing my new one, Cloud. My boyfriend finds the colour change in different lights so crazy! She’s even appeared BLUE a few times, which is an absolute love of mine. I couldn’t be happier. 

Really enjoying how saturated the lavender appears in indoor light during these dark evenings. Jade really is the best stone to wear if you like changing your mind a lot, I swear! 






This week is a cause to celebrate as well, as my boyfriend and I had an offer on a house we love accepted  
Hopefully all goes well and we can start our new life together. And buy more jade together!  
I get to go to China next time with him, and we may be looking to bring a number of pieces home to sell here in the UK. I know how hard it is for us Europeans to get access to good grade A. So watch this space!


----------



## Silver Mom

nexiv said:


> Aww, thank you  he did such a good job tracking down a beautiful example of the gemstone we chose. I’m really into gemstones, especially coloured stones, and he totally caught the bug from me!!
> 
> So I wanted a tsavorite, as Garnet is my birthstone and green in my favourite colour. And they’re his birthstone and his favourite colour too! But he found a type called a Demantoid and I fell in love. They have a refractive index higher than diamond so they have incredible fire.
> 
> I didn’t want a round either, but they’re hard to find in other shapes. However, he tracked down a trillion that was part of a private collection, and triangles are a little in joke with us.
> 
> Here is my beauty. Many, many faces on different lights....just like jade!!
> 
> View attachment 4246593
> 
> View attachment 4246597
> View attachment 4246595
> View attachment 4246596
> View attachment 4246594
> 
> View attachment 4246598
> 
> View attachment 4246592
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!! Congratulations on finding your permanent one! I know what it feels like now to just be so comfortable with a bangle so I’m really happy for you


GORGEOUS! Lucky you.


----------



## Silver Mom

nexiv said:


> I am loving wearing my new one, Cloud. My boyfriend finds the colour change in different lights so crazy! She’s even appeared BLUE a few times, which is an absolute love of mine. I couldn’t be happier.
> 
> Really enjoying how saturated the lavender appears in indoor light during these dark evenings. Jade really is the best stone to wear if you like changing your mind a lot, I swear!
> 
> View attachment 4246606
> View attachment 4246607
> View attachment 4246608
> 
> 
> This week is a cause to celebrate as well, as my boyfriend and I had an offer on a house we love accepted
> Hopefully all goes well and we can start our new life together. And buy more jade together!
> I get to go to China next time with him, and we may be looking to bring a number of pieces home to sell here in the UK. I know how hard it is for us Europeans to get access to good grade A. So watch this space!


OOOOOO......  LOVE THIS!  Be sure to post pictures of the house too when you move in.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

nexiv said:


> Aww, thank you  he did such a good job tracking down a beautiful example of the gemstone we chose. I’m really into gemstones, especially coloured stones, and he totally caught the bug from me!!
> 
> So I wanted a tsavorite, as Garnet is my birthstone and green in my favourite colour. And they’re his birthstone and his favourite colour too! But he found a type called a Demantoid and I fell in love. They have a refractive index higher than diamond so they have incredible fire.
> 
> I didn’t want a round either, but they’re hard to find in other shapes. However, he tracked down a trillion that was part of a private collection, and triangles are a little in joke with us.
> 
> Here is my beauty. Many, many faces on different lights....just like jade!!
> 
> View attachment 4246593
> 
> View attachment 4246597
> View attachment 4246595
> View attachment 4246596
> View attachment 4246594
> 
> View attachment 4246598
> 
> View attachment 4246592
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!! Congratulations on finding your permanent one! I know what it feels like now to just be so comfortable with a bangle so I’m really happy for you



What a GORGEOUS gem stone! So much special meaning and love packed into this gem  It’s so sparkly too! I can’t  wait to see your ring after it’s set. Congratulations!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

nexiv said:


> I am loving wearing my new one, Cloud. My boyfriend finds the colour change in different lights so crazy! She’s even appeared BLUE a few times, which is an absolute love of mine. I couldn’t be happier.
> 
> Really enjoying how saturated the lavender appears in indoor light during these dark evenings. Jade really is the best stone to wear if you like changing your mind a lot, I swear!
> 
> View attachment 4246606
> View attachment 4246607
> View attachment 4246608
> 
> 
> This week is a cause to celebrate as well, as my boyfriend and I had an offer on a house we love accepted
> Hopefully all goes well and we can start our new life together. And buy more jade together!
> I get to go to China next time with him, and we may be looking to bring a number of pieces home to sell here in the UK. I know how hard it is for us Europeans to get access to good grade A. So watch this space!



Congrats on your new home! Very happy for you and your boyfriend. 
Your bangle is a beauty and yeah lavender is a real chameleon. [emoji4]


----------



## essiedub

nexiv said:


> Aww, thank you  he did such a good job tracking down a beautiful example of the gemstone we chose. I’m really into gemstones, especially coloured stones, and he totally caught the bug from me!!
> 
> So I wanted a tsavorite, as Garnet is my birthstone and green in my favourite colour. And they’re his birthstone and his favourite colour too! But he found a type called a Demantoid and I fell in love. They have a refractive index higher than diamond so they have incredible fire.
> 
> I didn’t want a round either, but they’re hard to find in other shapes. However, he tracked down a trillion that was part of a private collection, and triangles are a little in joke with us.
> 
> Here is my beauty. Many, many faces on different lights....just like jade!!
> 
> View attachment 4246593
> 
> View attachment 4246597
> View attachment 4246595
> View attachment 4246596
> View attachment 4246594
> 
> View attachment 4246598
> 
> View attachment 4246592



Just splendid *nexiv*!! I love spessartite as well but would ❤️ a demantoid! What a terrific engagement stone! Congratulations ! I hope you will post your setting for us all to see


----------



## Pimpernel

Dear fellow jadeites, what is your honest opinion on this piece? (yes, still looking for my one and only dream bangle, always with red as dominant colour) It says "natural" but I am not trained enough to tell - it just sings to me like none before. Thank you very much in advance:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/58-5MM-100-Natural-RED-GREEN-YELLOW-JADEITE-jade-bracelet/253961099419


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Pimpernel said:


> Dear fellow jadeites, what is your honest opinion on this piece? (yes, still looking for my one and only dream bangle, always with red as dominant colour) It says "natural" but I am not trained enough to tell - it just sings to me like none before. Thank you very much in advance:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/58-5MM-100-Natural-RED-GREEN-YELLOW-JADEITE-jade-bracelet/253961099419



First thing that came to mind is Autumn - beautiful Fall colours all in one bangle. It’s an interesting bangle with bold colours and would be beautiful especially for Fall and Winter. 
I am rarely confident enough to give my opinion on whether or not a bangle is treated. However based on the price I would be somewhat skeptical. Either the seller has a gem (and doesn’t know it) and is selling it at a much lower price or it is treated. I would ask the seller questions. 
Also if it were treated would it bother you? If you love the look of it then go for it as it is pretty and a good price but if you only want untreated jade then I would find out more before making a decision. Let us know if you get it


----------



## Pimpernel

2boys_jademommy said:


> First thing that came to mind is Autumn - beautiful Fall colours all in one bangle. It’s an interesting bangle with bold colours and would be beautiful especially for Fall and Winter.
> I am rarely confident enough to give my opinion on whether or not a bangle is treated. However based on the price I would be somewhat skeptical. Either the seller has a gem (and doesn’t know it) and is selling it at a much lower price or it is treated. I would ask the seller questions.
> Also if it were treated would it bother you? If you love the look of it then go for it as it is pretty and a good price but if you only want untreated jade then I would find out more before making a decision. Let us know if you get it



Jademommy, that was exactly how it struck me - I'm in Vienna (Austria), and I could just hear the marvelous waltz "Tales from the Woods of Vienna" in my head as I studied the pics.

I followed your advice and contacted the seller, mentioning my allergy to colours (a reasonable argument so he can back away without losing face). His reply: "Hello, it's natural jadeite, some heating yes. Absolutely no pigment added inside or out." Heating is OK in my book - it´s the artificial colouring I object to.

So it's happily mine now - I may or may not find a true red one down the road, but I am quite content with this beauty now, though it'll take over a month to arrive  Thank you very much for your advice!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Pimpernel said:


> Jademommy, that was exactly how it struck me - I'm in Vienna (Austria), and I could just hear the marvelous waltz "Tales from the Woods of Vienna" in my head as I studied the pics.
> 
> I followed your advice and contacted the seller, mentioning my allergy to colours (a reasonable argument so he can back away without losing face). His reply: "Hello, it's natural jadeite, some heating yes. Absolutely no pigment added inside or out." Heating is OK in my book - it´s the artificial colouring I object to.
> 
> So it's happily mine now - I may or may not find a true red one down the road, but I am quite content with this beauty now, though it'll take over a month to arrive  Thank you very much for your advice!



I’m so happy for you Pimpernel! It was meant to be yours and it should arrive before Christmas And now that I look at it again there is also a Christmas feel to it with the beautiful red and greens. Post pics when it arrives! [emoji3]


----------



## Junkenpo

Pimpernel said:


> Dear fellow jadeites, what is your honest opinion on this piece? (yes, still looking for my one and only dream bangle, always with red as dominant colour) It says "natural" but I am not trained enough to tell - it just sings to me like none before. Thank you very much in advance:



My opinion aligned with 2boys. So glad you time to ask the seller and get reassurance.  Grats to you on your purchase!  I would love to see modeling shots when it arrives!


----------



## Junkenpo

Somehow I just realized that I had a nice matched set with my newest new-to-me earrings.    They pair up so nicely with the pendant!  I need to get an 18inch gold chain though to match.  I usually wear the pendant at 16 in.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Somehow I just realized that I had a nice matched set with my newest new-to-me earrings.    They pair up so nicely with the pendant!  I need to get an 18inch gold chain though to match.  I usually wear the pendant at 16 in.



Oh wow those button earrings look amazing on you JKP! The pearls add a beautiful touch to the design and I love the little vivid spots of green.  [emoji7] The pendant looks great too with the bolt of yellow against the blue green. I think it looks great on the 16 inch chain. I guess it would depend on the neckline of your top.


----------



## dingobeast

NephriteGoddess said:


> Hello all,
> 
> So inspired looking through all the posts! I hope you're all enjoying the fall weather, wherever you are!
> I thought I'd post some pieces I've been wearing lately - these are older items I've had for quite a while. Nothing new or anything...
> 
> This is a nephrite bangle I picked up when I first began collecting jade. It has carved leaves all around. I don't wear it often, but I wore it a couple days ago...
> View attachment 4241114
> 
> 
> I've been wearing these lately too - which is surprising because I am drawn more to my darker bangles. This pic was taken under a shaded yellow light - one bangle is white, the other is white/brown.
> View attachment 4241116
> 
> 
> These are some handmade Siberian nephrite beads. They're part of a stash of beads left over from a bracelet order several years back, but I don't wear the bracelets often because they're so heavy, lol   Nephrite beads like these are VERY hard to find nowadays, and if you do find loose nephrite beads, they're usually very expensive. I just get them out and look at'em every once in a while
> 
> View attachment 4241120
> 
> Great to be able to share with everyone! It's funny because I used to resist going through my older jade items in favor of looking for something new, but I've since realized I actually have more than enough. I do pick up other pieces every now and then, but only if something really strikes me, so I'm approaching full circle in my jade journey. It's amazing how much I've learned, but still have the same enthusiasm I had at the beginning! Here's to the journey!



Beautiful nephrite! The glorious white sometimes doesn't get enough love.


----------



## dingobeast

suchi said:


> Yesterday checked etsy and saw some beautiful bead bracelets posted by Nandar. So i thought i dont need more jade with 2 bangles and a lotus carved bead bracelet. Absolutely dont have any more arm space.
> So these 3 will be on its way to me soon



Oohh, she has some bead necklaces I really like. Let us hear about the beads when you get them.


----------



## Tamago38

Hope you jadies doing well so far. 
Sorry for the photo spam!! Just wanted to share my latest jade purchase and to get some opinions from you lovely jadies. Do you think the lavender is more of a pink undertone or a blue undertone? I took photos of it under natural sunlight as well as indoors. Somehow I’m still unsure what tone it leans to.
It’s my first ever thick princess and I’m loving it so far. 
My most expensive one yet, and I usually wear around 58-59, 57 hurts like nobody’s business, yet this princess at 56.3 was too beautiful for me to pass up, and after big slather of lotion and my DH to assist me in pushing it in, I finally manage to get into this piece (doubt I’ll have it remove anytime soon) I’m still trying to get use to the weight on my wrist as well as the knocking around, I would say princess bangle feels so different compared to the D shape ones, and I absolutely love it!! 

Thanks for hearing me out. 

Hope you jadies have been doing good so far?? Any recent purchases?? Would love to see all your recent jade purchases!!


----------



## suchi

Tamago38 said:


> View attachment 4252293
> View attachment 4252294
> View attachment 4252295
> View attachment 4252296
> View attachment 4252297
> View attachment 4252298
> 
> 
> Hope you jadies doing well so far.
> Sorry for the photo spam!! Just wanted to share my latest jade purchase and to get some opinions from you lovely jadies. Do you think the lavender is more of a pink undertone or a blue undertone? I took photos of it under natural sunlight as well as indoors. Somehow I’m still unsure what tone it leans to.
> It’s my first ever thick princess and I’m loving it so far.
> My most expensive one yet, and I usually wear around 58-59, 57 hurts like nobody’s business, yet this princess at 56.3 was too beautiful for me to pass up, and after big slather of lotion and my DH to assist me in pushing it in, I finally manage to get into this piece (doubt I’ll have it remove anytime soon) I’m still trying to get use to the weight on my wrist as well as the knocking around, I would say princess bangle feels so different compared to the D shape ones, and I absolutely love it!!
> 
> Thanks for hearing me out.
> 
> Hope you jadies have been doing good so far?? Any recent purchases?? Would love to see all your recent jade purchases!!


Love love love your bangle


----------



## suchi

My bead bracelets from Nandar. Absolutely lovely. Love the ring she included as a gift too. Pictures taken immediately in office lights after receiving the bracelets.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Tamago38 said:


> View attachment 4252293
> View attachment 4252294
> View attachment 4252295
> View attachment 4252296
> View attachment 4252297
> View attachment 4252298
> 
> 
> Hope you jadies doing well so far.
> Sorry for the photo spam!! Just wanted to share my latest jade purchase and to get some opinions from you lovely jadies. Do you think the lavender is more of a pink undertone or a blue undertone? I took photos of it under natural sunlight as well as indoors. Somehow I’m still unsure what tone it leans to.
> It’s my first ever thick princess and I’m loving it so far.
> My most expensive one yet, and I usually wear around 58-59, 57 hurts like nobody’s business, yet this princess at 56.3 was too beautiful for me to pass up, and after big slather of lotion and my DH to assist me in pushing it in, I finally manage to get into this piece (doubt I’ll have it remove anytime soon) I’m still trying to get use to the weight on my wrist as well as the knocking around, I would say princess bangle feels so different compared to the D shape ones, and I absolutely love it!!
> 
> Thanks for hearing me out.
> 
> Hope you jadies have been doing good so far?? Any recent purchases?? Would love to see all your recent jade purchases!!



I love your new princess bangle [emoji3] I’d say it leans more pink than blue and I there is some light green interspersed int there. It’s pinkish and a bit of purple. I don’t see blue but perhaps under dif lighting....
The proportions look nice and it’s good you for a more snug fit since princesses seem to knock about more. Looks beautiful on you. [emoji6]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

suchi said:


> My bead bracelets from Nandar. Absolutely lovely. Love the ring she included as a gift too. Pictures taken immediately in office lights after receiving the bracelets.



You’re three for three - all lovely bracelets Do you have a favourite? They have a different vibe. The first has dreamier soothing colours, the second is fun and candy like and the third  has a stronger look to it.


----------



## Junkenpo

Tamago38 said:


> Hope you jadies doing well so far.
> Sorry for the photo spam!! Just wanted to share my latest jade purchase and to get some opinions from you lovely jadies. Do you think the lavender is more of a pink undertone or a blue undertone? I took photos of it under natural sunlight as well as indoors. Somehow I’m still unsure what tone it leans to.
> It’s my first ever thick princess and I’m loving it so far.
> My most expensive one yet, and I usually wear around 58-59, 57 hurts like nobody’s business, yet this princess at 56.3 was too beautiful for me to pass up, and after big slather of lotion and my DH to assist me in pushing it in, I finally manage to get into this piece (doubt I’ll have it remove anytime soon) I’m still trying to get use to the weight on my wrist as well as the knocking around, I would say princess bangle feels so different compared to the D shape ones, and I absolutely love it!!
> 
> Thanks for hearing me out.
> 
> Hope you jadies have been doing good so far?? Any recent purchases?? Would love to see all your recent jade purchases!!



Oh gosh!  The more photos, the better on this thread! Beautiful bangle.  I'm definitely a fan of chubby princesses.  Smoke is my always-on fat princess.  Your lavender is soft and soothing to look at, do you think you will name her? 



suchi said:


> My bead bracelets from Nandar. Absolutely lovely. Love the ring she included as a gift too. Pictures taken immediately in office lights after receiving the bracelets.



Great looking beads!  Love the color variety!


----------



## suchi

2boys_jademommy said:


> You’re three for three - all lovely bracelets Do you have a favourite? They have a different vibe. The first has dreamier soothing colours, the second is fun and candy like and the third  has a stronger look to it.


Thank you  no I can't choose I love them all. But the black one is the one which will get most wear.


----------



## Tamago38

suchi said:


> My bead bracelets from Nandar. Absolutely lovely. Love the ring she included as a gift too. Pictures taken immediately in office lights after receiving the bracelets.



Love your bead bracelet!! It all looks so waterly and yummy, the multicolor one especially! 
Is it comfortable on hand? 
I don’t usually buy or wear bead bracelet as I constantly have fear of me breaking the strings and the beads falling all around. Haha I’m kinda rough when it comes to handling my stuff. And clumsy!


----------



## Tamago38

Junkenpo said:


> Oh gosh!  The more photos, the better on this thread! Beautiful bangle.  I'm definitely a fan of chubby princesses.  Smoke is my always-on fat princess.  Your lavender is soft and soothing to look at, do you think you will name her?



Smoke is such a lovely piece. Seeing your connection with Smoke inspired me to start with my hunt for a chubby princess. Initially started off with wanting one with specks of green. Then stumbled across this lavender piece and I just couldn’t help it. I’m slowly starting to believe in jade karma now!! You don’t find jade, the one that’s meant to be finds you. 

Do you wear smoke permanently? If yes, how long have you been wearing Smoke? Any changes so far? 

I’m just so excited with this new lavender piece, yet I keep knocking it all around it makes it cringe so hard everytime I hear it clunk, fear I might dent it someday. 

I haven’t have any names in mind yet. Any suggestions?


----------



## Tamago38

2boys_jademommy said:


> I love your new princess bangle [emoji3] I’d say it leans more pink than blue and I there is some light green interspersed int there. It’s pinkish and a bit of purple. I don’t see blue but perhaps under dif lighting....
> The proportions look nice and it’s good you for a more snug fit since princesses seem to knock about more. Looks beautiful on you. [emoji6]



I like how it’s a soft lavender with a super light green base (that looks almost white), with just small little pecks of dark green floating. It’s just the perfect bangle. 
Collecting jade is so addictive. 

At times I see a little bit of pink undertone yet at times I feel it’s leaning more towards purple. 
Thank you for your kind words,2 boys!! 
Have you gotten anything new into your collection lately? [emoji7]


----------



## Tamago38

I’ve got a question, might come off weird. 
Just wondering what do you jadies usually do with the jade pieces you don’t wear? 

I’ve got a small collection, maybe about 8-9 pieces? I’ve gotten it all for quite a good price, for the waterly, translucency, texture and etc. 
however there are just these pieces that were just left there. I’ve got like 3-4 pieces that I wore it for less than just a couple of days. It just didn’t quite speak to me. But they are so beautiful, it just isn’t meant for me I guess. 
I wanted to sell it however the local market has higher demands for commercial bangles those that are usually B+C, and less people cherish the quality of a good A bangle . I want the bangles to be in good hands. I want them to go to a family where they will be love and cherish. 
I tried posting on eBay but somehow the not so tech-Savy me couldn’t put it on the international page. So I pulled it down either way. Plus I feel like it must be ‘jade fate’ for someone of my wrist size to get it. 
I’d really like to get some suggestions, any good idea where else to sell Grade A jade bangles besides Etsy / EBay? 
It’s grade A or else 100% full refund.
I wanted to start a webpage but I’ve only a few pieces from my own collection to sell. So I figured that wouldn’t be a good idea. I’m just sad how they’re under appreciated.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Tamago38 said:


> I like how it’s a soft lavender with a super light green base (that looks almost white), with just small little pecks of dark green floating. It’s just the perfect bangle.
> Collecting jade is so addictive.
> 
> At times I see a little bit of pink undertone yet at times I feel it’s leaning more towards purple.
> Thank you for your kind words,2 boys!!
> Have you gotten anything new into your collection lately? [emoji7]



Yes from the pics that’s what I see - mostly pink but certain smaller areas of the bangle is purple/violet so I suppose with lighting and depending which part of the bangle is facing you, the colour changes. 
No new pieces for me ☹️ but I love seeing all the new treasures here. [emoji4]
I have some jade pieces I rarely wear and they just sit in my jewellery box.


----------



## suchi

Tamago38 said:


> Love your bead bracelet!! It all looks so waterly and yummy, the multicolor one especially!
> Is it comfortable on hand?
> I don’t usually buy or wear bead bracelet as I constantly have fear of me breaking the strings and the beads falling all around. Haha I’m kinda rough when it comes to handling my stuff. And clumsy!


Thank you. I am the opposite, i am really comfortable wearing the bracelet as compared to my bangle. Its so easy to put on and trust me the elastic string is pretty strong to just come off. You can always restring it with knots, like pearls, with a clasp. Its really easy to knot using beader's secret thread.


----------



## Plemont

Hello ladies, greetings from England! I’m popping into this thread to hopefully get some information about these two jade bangles that I’ve picked up recently. How would I describe them? my best guess would be ‘pale green with blue-green flowers, lavender patches and some brown freckles’ but that really is a guess! And can you tell from a photo whether they’re likely to be Type A grade? 

Whatever they are, I love them - just trying to find out a bit more about them. 

Thanks in advance for your help [emoji3]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Plemont said:


> Hello ladies, greetings from England! I’m popping into this thread to hopefully get some information about these two jade bangles that I’ve picked up recently. How would I describe them? my best guess would be ‘pale green with blue-green flowers, lavender patches and some brown freckles’ but that really is a guess! And can you tell from a photo whether they’re likely to be Type A grade?
> 
> Whatever they are, I love them - just trying to find out a bit more about them.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4253694



I love the  flowers in your bangles and I’d agree with your colour description. Nothing stands out that’s it’s treated. 
Do you wear them together or separately?


----------



## Plemont

2boys_jademommy said:


> I love the  flowers in your bangles and I’d agree with your colour description. Nothing stands out that’s it’s treated.
> Do you wear them together or separately?



Thank you! Good to know that I’m beginning to get descriptions correct [emoji3]

They look lovely together on the same wrist so that’s what I’m going for to start off with


----------



## LunaDoo

Hi Jadies,
I'm so upset! I have a big surgery coming up Wed, and for medical stuff (mine or others) I always wear my most peaceful (dark/light green with amber freckles) thinner bangle. I put it in a different drawer yesterday so I would have easier access to it, and today when I got something else out, the bangle went flying to the hardwood floor. I was horrified since I have never dropped one before and I hoped that since the floor is wooden it would be ok. Nope. TWO all around cracks in the more translucent part. I'm already nervous about the surgery and recuperation, and then this happens! I think I will have it banded with gold, but my jeweler won't be able to do that in time. Also, I can't wear any metal in surgery, so I will have to pick something else. I don't like my jade beads as much, but they are easy to remove if my hand swells or something. I have other bangles, but they are not my sweet medical one!!


----------



## NephriteGoddess

LunaDoo said:


> Hi Jadies,
> I'm so upset! I have a big surgery coming up Wed, and for medical stuff (mine or others) I always wear my most peaceful (dark/light green with amber freckles) thinner bangle. I put it in a different drawer yesterday so I would have easier access to it, and today when I got something else out, the bangle went flying to the hardwood floor. I was horrified since I have never dropped one before and I hoped that since the floor is wooden it would be ok. Nope. TWO all around cracks in the more translucent part. I'm already nervous about the surgery and recuperation, and then this happens! I think I will have it banded with gold, but my jeweler won't be able to do that in time. Also, I can't wear any metal in surgery, so I will have to pick something else. I don't like my jade beads as much, but they are easy to remove if my hand swells or something. I have other bangles, but they are not my sweet medical one!!



Oh LunaDoo, I'm so sorry to hear that this happened!! I completely understand how you feel about this bracelet. Question - is it still intact? If you feel like the bracelet is stable enough, do you feel confident enough to still wear it? I think it's all in how you feel about the situation, and making yourself feel comfortable during your medical procedure. I had a bangle with four cracks in it, and I still wore it on one occasion because I was anxious about something and it really helped me. Afterwards, I decided to retire it, but there was no other substitute at that moment, so I made due. Do you have a runner up piece you can find? Either way you go, sending warm thoughts of comfort and a speedy recovery! I'm sure you'll select a piece you connect with that helps you with your healing...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

LunaDoo said:


> Hi Jadies,
> I'm so upset! I have a big surgery coming up Wed, and for medical stuff (mine or others) I always wear my most peaceful (dark/light green with amber freckles) thinner bangle. I put it in a different drawer yesterday so I would have easier access to it, and today when I got something else out, the bangle went flying to the hardwood floor. I was horrified since I have never dropped one before and I hoped that since the floor is wooden it would be ok. Nope. TWO all around cracks in the more translucent part. I'm already nervous about the surgery and recuperation, and then this happens! I think I will have it banded with gold, but my jeweler won't be able to do that in time. Also, I can't wear any metal in surgery, so I will have to pick something else. I don't like my jade beads as much, but they are easy to remove if my hand swells or something. I have other bangles, but they are not my sweet medical one!!



I am so sorry to hear this LunaDoo. Hugs. They say jade protects its owner so maybe your special bangle was protecting you as heartbreaking as it is to have a bangle break. Most importantly I hope your surgery goes well and you have a smooth and speedy recovery.


----------



## LunaDoo

NephriteGoddess said:


> Oh LunaDoo, I'm so sorry to hear that this happened!! I completely understand how you feel about this bracelet. Question - is it still intact? If you feel like the bracelet is stable enough, do you feel confident enough to still wear it? I think it's all in how you feel about the situation, and making yourself feel comfortable during your medical procedure. I had a bangle with four cracks in it, and I still wore it on one occasion because I was anxious about something and it really helped me. Afterwards, I decided to retire it, but there was no other substitute at that moment, so I made due. Do you have a runner up piece you can find? Either way you go, sending warm thoughts of comfort and a speedy recovery! I'm sure you'll select a piece you connect with that helps you with your healing...


I think the cracks are deep, and if they stay like they are they will be easier to band. So I don't think I'll risk it getting bumped or knocked during the surgery. So, what's very interesting is that I purposely wore this bangle when I stayed with my father in the hospital for close to 2 weeks this year. He had a major surgery, and about 48 hours after, he had a very rough time. This was hard for both of us, as we are very close. The lighter part of my bangle turned an awful greenish-yellow color only during the few days he was struggling! My husband thinks my bangle was working hard to help my father when he needed it and also absorb my distress. So, husband feels that the bangle was there to help dad, and was not feeling strong enough to help me for my surgery. So it cracked beforehand! Sounds crazy, but what do you think?


----------



## suchi

LunaDoo said:


> Hi Jadies,
> I'm so upset! I have a big surgery coming up Wed, and for medical stuff (mine or others) I always wear my most peaceful (dark/light green with amber freckles) thinner bangle. I put it in a different drawer yesterday so I would have easier access to it, and today when I got something else out, the bangle went flying to the hardwood floor. I was horrified since I have never dropped one before and I hoped that since the floor is wooden it would be ok. Nope. TWO all around cracks in the more translucent part. I'm already nervous about the surgery and recuperation, and then this happens! I think I will have it banded with gold, but my jeweler won't be able to do that in time. Also, I can't wear any metal in surgery, so I will have to pick something else. I don't like my jade beads as much, but they are easy to remove if my hand swells or something. I have other bangles, but they are not my sweet medical one!!


Best of luck for your surgery. I have heard when jade breaks it is actually protecting the owner. Can you keep the bangle in a pouch with you during the surgery?


----------



## Junkenpo

LunaDoo said:


> Hi Jadies,
> I'm so upset! I have a big surgery coming up Wed, and for medical stuff (mine or others) I always wear my most peaceful (dark/light green with amber freckles) thinner bangle. I put it in a different drawer yesterday so I would have easier access to it, and today when I got something else out, the bangle went flying to the hardwood floor. I was horrified since I have never dropped one before and I hoped that since the floor is wooden it would be ok. Nope. TWO all around cracks in the more translucent part. I'm already nervous about the surgery and recuperation, and then this happens! I think I will have it banded with gold, but my jeweler won't be able to do that in time. Also, I can't wear any metal in surgery, so I will have to pick something else. I don't like my jade beads as much, but they are easy to remove if my hand swells or something. I have other bangles, but they are not my sweet medical one!!



Oh man!  I'm so sorry to hear this.  I would be equally devastated to have something like this happened to me.  It's not only an item you value, but a routine that is interrupted.  This would set me on edge.  I hope that you can find an acceptable pinch hitter for yourself, something soothing.  Also, sending positive thoughts for your surgery and recuperation to go well.


----------



## Silver Mom

LunaDoo said:


> I think the cracks are deep, and if they stay like they are they will be easier to band. So I don't think I'll risk it getting bumped or knocked during the surgery. So, what's very interesting is that I purposely wore this bangle when I stayed with my father in the hospital for close to 2 weeks this year. He had a major surgery, and about 48 hours after, he had a very rough time. This was hard for both of us, as we are very close. The lighter part of my bangle turned an awful greenish-yellow color only during the few days he was struggling! My husband thinks my bangle was working hard to help my father when he needed it and also absorb my distress. So, husband feels that the bangle was there to help dad, and was not feeling strong enough to help me for my surgery. So it cracked beforehand! Sounds crazy, but what do you think?


So so sorry Luna.  Your bangle is also working hard to protect you.  Sending you lots of good vibes and hugs.  Will pray for you too.


----------



## jessicakoh

Hihi! Have not posted for years in this forum. Just wanna share my recent jade purchase. [emoji4]


----------



## Silver Mom

jessicakoh said:


> View attachment 4261053
> 
> 
> Hihi! Have not posted for years in this forum. Just wanna share my recent jade purchase. [emoji4]


Super LOVELY!!!!


----------



## dingobeast

LunaDoo said:


> Hi Jadies,
> I'm so upset! I have a big surgery coming up Wed, and for medical stuff (mine or others) I always wear my most peaceful (dark/light green with amber freckles) thinner bangle. I put it in a different drawer yesterday so I would have easier access to it, and today when I got something else out, the bangle went flying to the hardwood floor. I was horrified since I have never dropped one before and I hoped that since the floor is wooden it would be ok. Nope. TWO all around cracks in the more translucent part. I'm already nervous about the surgery and recuperation, and then this happens! I think I will have it banded with gold, but my jeweler won't be able to do that in time. Also, I can't wear any metal in surgery, so I will have to pick something else. I don't like my jade beads as much, but they are easy to remove if my hand swells or something. I have other bangles, but they are not my sweet medical one!!



Oh no! I wonder if the cracks can be professionally repaired with specialist epoxy, injected into the cracks. I used to work at at museum and the art and object conservation team used to do wonders. If not, gold banding is always good. It is heartbreaking to have that happen.Good luck with your surgery, Lunadoo.


----------



## dingobeast

jessicakoh said:


> View attachment 4261053
> 
> 
> Hihi! Have not posted for years in this forum. Just wanna share my recent jade purchase. [emoji4]




Wow! What a lovely green!


----------



## almaelise

I've been following this thread for quite a while and love seeing all your beauties. I finally took the plunge and ordered a 58 mm bangle from Gojade. It was lovely, but given how buttery it was, too big for me. It was such a weird feeling, because I felt protected by the jade, but I also felt like it wasn't meant for me. A weird uneassyness.

So I put the bangle up for sale on FB marketplace and it found a new home. I got mtself a lovely bead that I wrapped around my wrist with a string. For a single bead,  the price was quite high, so I'm guessing a full bangle of that quality would have been out of my budget. Anyway, the bead  felt sooooooo much better. I wore it for a week and I could almost swear that it started changing colors. Her name is Sunday.

As much as I loved wearing Sunday, I hated having it on a string. So I sent it away to a jeweler so that I can be on a plain solid gold thin 53mm bangle. Can't wait for it to be back. I kind of miss my Sunday.


----------



## Plemont

Ouch ouch ouch!  

While planning my jade bangle purchase, I bought a mixture of cheap bangles in slightly different widths and diameters from eBay and vintage markets.  By doing so, I’ve established my exact size [emoji3]

But... I wore one of them overnight and have woken up with a nasty rash encircling my wrist. Seems that my sensitive skin has found a way of testing for dyed jade! 

I nearly posted a photo of the rash, but thought that I’d show a picture of the cheap bangles instead - I expect you knowledgeable ladies can tell which one caused the problem.

It was worth it though, as I have not one but TWO bangles on their way to England, one from Singapore and one from Canada [emoji1]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

jessicakoh said:


> View attachment 4261053
> 
> 
> Hihi! Have not posted for years in this forum. Just wanna share my recent jade purchase. [emoji4]



Gorgeous bangle! Looks beautiful on you [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

almaelise said:


> I've been following this thread for quite a while and love seeing all your beauties. I finally took the plunge and ordered a 58 mm bangle from Gojade. It was lovely, but given how buttery it was, too big for me. It was such a weird feeling, because I felt protected by the jade, but I also felt like it wasn't meant for me. A weird uneassyness.
> 
> So I put the bangle up for sale on FB marketplace and it found a new home. I got mtself a lovely bead that I wrapped around my wrist with a string. For a single bead,  the price was quite high, so I'm guessing a full bangle of that quality would have been out of my budget. Anyway, the bead  felt sooooooo much better. I wore it for a week and I could almost swear that it started changing colors. Her name is Sunday.
> 
> As much as I loved wearing Sunday, I hated having it on a string. So I sent it away to a jeweler so that I can be on a plain solid gold thin 53mm bangle. Can't wait for it to be back. I kind of miss my Sunday.



Sunday was meant to be yours - jade karma is real [emoji6] would love  to see see how she looks in a solid gold bangle. I’ve never seen that design before....


----------



## matsalice

I am staying home today and finally have some time to get part of my jadeite from bank safety box and enjoy playing them and take some pictures. I am enjoying them so much and want to share the pictures here.


----------



## matsalice

More jadeite bangles


----------



## mtg116

You have a beautiful collection! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## teagansmum

Plemont said:


> Ouch ouch ouch!
> 
> While planning my jade bangle purchase, I bought a mixture of cheap bangles in slightly different widths and diameters from eBay and vintage markets.  By doing so, I’ve established my exact size [emoji3]
> 
> But... I wore one of them overnight and have woken up with a nasty rash encircling my wrist. Seems that my sensitive skin has found a way of testing for dyed jade!
> 
> I nearly posted a photo of the rash, but thought that I’d show a picture of the cheap bangles instead - I expect you knowledgeable ladies can tell which one caused the problem.
> 
> It was worth it though, as I have not one but TWO bangles on their way to England, one from Singapore and one from Canada [emoji1]


They are all lovely, and it's so hard to figure out which isn't grade A, but as a guess, would it be the second from the bottom?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

matsalice said:


> More jadeite bangles



You have a huge a beautiful collection of jade. I especially love this dreamy blue ring and bangle. [emoji7]


----------



## fanofjadeite

Plemont said:


> Ouch ouch ouch!
> 
> While planning my jade bangle purchase, I bought a mixture of cheap bangles in slightly different widths and diameters from eBay and vintage markets.  By doing so, I’ve established my exact size [emoji3]
> 
> But... I wore one of them overnight and have woken up with a nasty rash encircling my wrist. Seems that my sensitive skin has found a way of testing for dyed jade!
> 
> I nearly posted a photo of the rash, but thought that I’d show a picture of the cheap bangles instead - I expect you knowledgeable ladies can tell which one caused the problem.
> 
> It was worth it though, as I have not one but TWO bangles on their way to England, one from Singapore and one from Canada [emoji1]


I would guess its the first bangle on top that caused the rash.


----------



## angelicskater16

Just got my new imperial jade ring & bangle. In ♥️‼️‼️‼️‼️


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Wow what a cool design in your ring Gorgeous set! So sparkly and icy green. [emoji4]


----------



## angelicskater16

Thank you so much!!! 




2boys_jademommy said:


> Wow what a cool design in your ring Gorgeous set! So sparkly and icy green. [emoji4]


----------



## Junkenpo

angelicskater16 said:


> Just got my new imperial jade ring & bangle. In ♥️‼️‼️‼️‼️



I love both pieces, but that ring is to die for!  I've never seen a design like that and the color and sparklies make my heart sing.  I'd love small bits like that for earring studs, or one for a delicate pendant.  Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## angelicskater16

Thank you so much! My jeweler actually showed us this ring and once it was on I was like yes this is it! ahahahah 



Junkenpo said:


> I love both pieces, but that ring is to die for!  I've never seen a design like that and the color and sparklies make my heart sing.  I'd love small bits like that for earring studs, or one for a delicate pendant.  Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## JadeLeaf

Can I know if these look like Grade A? Should I get them tested?


----------



## Plemont

teagansmum said:


> They are all lovely, and it's so hard to figure out which isn't grade A, but as a guess, would it be the second from the bottom?





fanofjadeite said:


> I would guess its the first bangle on top that caused the rash.



They are pretty aren't they - but the top two are serpentine and the bottom two are (I think) grade A, and it was the middle one that caused the rash  


Luckily my first quality bangle has arrived from Ultimate Jadeite to ease the pain - Nandar described it as 'light grey and light brown' which it is, but there are many hidden shades of green, grey, brown and white depending on the light.  Such a subtle beauty.  It's called London Fog as it is an exact representation of the weather when it arrived!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

JadeLeaf said:


> View attachment 4265859
> View attachment 4265860
> 
> 
> Can I know if these look like Grade A? Should I get them tested?



What a unique design on your bracelet - very cool and pretty on you you! I can see why you are JadeLeaf [emoji6]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Plemont said:


> They are pretty aren't they - but the top two are serpentine and the bottom two are (I think) grade A, and it was the middle one that caused the rash
> 
> 
> Luckily my first quality bangle has arrived from Ultimate Jadeite to ease the pain - Nandar described it as 'light grey and light brown' which it is, but there are many hidden shades of green, grey, brown and white depending on the light.  Such a subtle beauty.  It's called London Fog as it is an exact representation of the weather when it arrived!
> View attachment 4265857



It’s nice when there are so many colours in a bangle and the changes that occur under different lighting. I see lavender grey in her as well. [emoji4]


----------



## JadeLeaf

2boys_jademommy said:


> What a unique design on your bracelet - very cool and pretty on you you! I can see why you are JadeLeaf [emoji6]



Thank you! This is my first piece of jade. I have never bought jade before. Dunno what name to choose so I looked at the leaf and said, "Leaf!" I normally dun even look at jewelry!

Where do u all go to get the jade certified please? Which place is reliable?


----------



## JadeLeaf

Is this a good buy?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/China-natu...m=372493590953&_trksid=p2047675.c100008.m2219


----------



## mtg116

2boys_jademommy said:


> What a unique design on your bracelet - very cool and pretty on you you! I can see why you are JadeLeaf [emoji6]



Stunning


----------



## dingobeast

JadeLeaf said:


> Thank you! This is my first piece of jade. I have never bought jade before. Dunno what name to choose so I looked at the leaf and said, "Leaf!" I normally dun even look at jewelry!
> 
> Where do u all go to get the jade certified please? Which place is reliable?



Depends on where are you located. I get mine certified at Mason Kay, but any jeweler with the testing apparatus can check it for you. Those are all very lovely, that bracelet is a stunner.


----------



## dingobeast

JadeLeaf said:


> Is this a good buy?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/China-natural-hetian-jade-bangle-hand-carved-hollowed-out-flower-Bracelet/372493590953?_trkparms=aid=333200&algo=COMP.MBE&ao=1&asc=20171012094517&meid=14a4b124795145b5af25431abeb035c2&pid=100008&rk=3&rkt=12&sd=253968078794&itm=372493590953&_trksid=p2047675.c100008.m2219



It is very pretty, but hard to tell if that is actually hetian jade.


----------



## dingobeast

matsalice said:


> More jadeite bangles



You have a mind-bogglingly lovely collection. That sweet little green ring with the bamboo design is my favorite.


----------



## JadeLeaf

dingobeast said:


> Depends on where are you located. I get mine certified at Mason Kay, but any jeweler with the testing apparatus can check it for you. Those are all very lovely, that bracelet is a stunner.



Thank you for taking time to reply my silly question. I had forgotten that this is an international site and people in different countries will get theirs certified in different places.


----------



## JadeLeaf

dingobeast said:


> It is very pretty, but hard to tell if that is actually hetian jade.


I thought so too. I went in and placed a bid at $120 (instead of $220). The bid was accepted and I will wait to receive it. I do hope it is really Hetian Jade. I looked at the seller reviews and they were good.


----------



## JadeLeaf

matsalice said:


> More jadeite bangles


So beautiful and so many!


----------



## mrs moulds

Redkoi01 said:


> My husband got me a new bangle. It is white base with many apple green spots. Perfect size. I wore it since I got it and won't keep it off. I have found my permanent bangle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4243436
> View attachment 4243437
> View attachment 4243438


Beautiful!!!


----------



## mrs moulds

My bracelets that I got in Hawaii many years ago.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

mrs moulds said:


> My bracelets that I got in Hawaii many years ago.



Beautiful souvenirs


----------



## essiedub

mrs moulds said:


> My bracelets that I got in Hawaii many years ago.


These are So prettty! Do you always wear them together? I would have put them separately on each hand but I really like this look better!


----------



## dingobeast

mrs moulds said:


> My bracelets that I got in Hawaii many years ago.



So lovely. What a set!


----------



## mrs moulds

essiedub said:


> These are So prettty! Do you always wear them together? I would have put them separately on each hand but I really like this look better!


Yes ma’am, I do


----------



## soramillay

JadeLeaf said:


> Thank you for taking time to reply my silly question. I had forgotten that this is an international site and people in different countries will get theirs certified in different places.



You’re in Singapore right? Get it certified at Nanyang Gem Institute in Far East Plaza. The gemologist Mr Zeng has a good reputation. Ultimate Jadeite, Yokdee, All About Jade send their jade to him. The report costs $80, the verbal analysis costs $30 (wait an hour and you will be told if it’s grade A or not, no report).

If you bought your jade pieces in Singapore, the seller should get your items certified for you. It’s slightly cheaper at $70 as they have a trade discount. 

Oh and it’s not a silly question. Always test your jade unless you buy from a reputable seller that you trust!


----------



## matsalice

This is my favorite nephrite Hetian bangle. It is very high density and white close to mutton fat nephrite.
The green beads are Russian Siberian nephrite.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

matsalice said:


> This is my favorite nephrite Hetian bangle. It is very high density and white close to mutton fat nephrite.
> The green beads are Russian Siberian nephrite.


Your Hetian bangle is to die for. I adore the chunkiness of the princess. It’s beautiful on you. And those beads are delicious [emoji6] gorgeous pieces.[emoji7]


----------



## matsalice

2boys_jademommy said:


> Your Hetian bangle is to die for. I adore the chunkiness of the princess. It’s beautiful on you. And those beads are delicious [emoji6] gorgeous pieces.[emoji7]


Thank you! I paid quite  a high price for it, but I feel it is worth of that. It is my life time bangle.


----------



## NephriteGoddess

JadeLeaf said:


> Is this a good buy?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/China-natural-hetian-jade-bangle-hand-carved-hollowed-out-flower-Bracelet/372493590953?_trkparms=aid=333200&algo=COMP.MBE&ao=1&asc=20171012094517&meid=14a4b124795145b5af25431abeb035c2&pid=100008&rk=3&rkt=12&sd=253968078794&itm=372493590953&_trksid=p2047675.c100008.m2219



JadeLeaf - just curious, so did you purchase this bangle? If you're still thinking about it and have questions, I would get in touch with the seller and see how much detail you can find out about the item, including where the source material is from. But it's very pretty, though - I hope all goes well 

Edit: Sorry, I didn't see your later post that you did purchase it - don't forget to send a pic! Would love to see how lovely it looks on you!


----------



## dingobeast

Has anybody had any experience with Bofung Jewelry on Etsy? https://www.etsy.com/shop/BofungJewelry?ref=l2-shopheader-name


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Hi Dingobeast I have not personally. They have some jade watches that looked interesting. Are you thinking of getting something from their site?


----------



## matsalice

Recently I noticed in nephrite market, there are more so called “cat-eye” nephrite. I have two of them. I personally think most of the cat-eye efforts are due to the cutting of the cabochons. A good “cat-eye” is mobile, like the ring I have, well a “bad” (still look beautiful though) is not mobile and the lighted line only stays in the middle, like the pendant I have here.


----------



## dingobeast

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Dingobeast I have not personally. They have some jade watches that looked interesting. Are you thinking of getting something from their site?



Hi, 2Boys_Jademommy. I am not sure, everything looks almost too good, and there aren't many reviews. It makes me nervous.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

dingobeast said:


> Hi, 2Boys_Jademommy. I am not sure, everything looks almost too good, and there aren't many reviews. It makes me nervous.



At a quick glance some pieces do look a little too good to be true for the price. Also to me it looks like there is a mix of treated and non treated jade so I would be careful. You may find a good deal in a true gem but it could go the other way. If you are nervous I would not buy from them unless you plan on getting the jade tested and if the seller agrees to a full refund if found to be treated.


----------



## dingobeast

2boys_jademommy said:


> At a quick glance some pieces do look a little too good to be true for the price. Also to me it looks like there is a mix of treated and non treated jade so I would be careful. You may find a good deal in a true gem but it could go the other way. If you are nervous I would not buy from them unless you plan on getting the jade tested and if the seller agrees to a full refund if found to be treated.



I agree. It is a very mixed bag there.


----------



## Junkenpo

Aloha my fellow jadies!  Mele Kalikimaka!   I hope your Christmases are overflowing with friends, family, good cheer, and lots of jade!

Jade earrings from me to me for Christmas, and I gave my MIL one of my larger carved bangles to replace one that broke on her. 

Pic of the new-to-me earrings






repost of the bangle


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Merry Christmas JKP and all the Jadies here!!
I love your new earrings. Such an exquisite design with the jade, dainty pearls and gold leaf. Lovely translucence on the jade. I’m sure your MIL appreciates the carved bangle you gifted her. [emoji4]


----------



## suchi

Happy new year Jadies. May this year bring loads of love, peace and happiness. 

My Christmas present to myself is arriving today. My first princess bangle. I am so excited


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Happy New Year Jadies!! [emoji8]


----------



## suchi

My first princess bangle from UJ. It's white with apple green patches. In the afternoon sunlight i saw a hint of lilac too 
I am loving the princess shape.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

It’s beautiful! Fits you perfectly too [emoji4]


----------



## NephriteGoddess

2boys_jademommy said:


> Happy New Year Jadies!! [emoji8]



Happy New Year to all!!


----------



## NephriteGoddess

Junkenpo said:


> Aloha my fellow jadies!  Mele Kalikimaka!   I hope your Christmases are overflowing with friends, family, good cheer, and lots of jade!
> 
> Jade earrings from me to me for Christmas, and I gave my MIL one of my larger carved bangles to replace one that broke on her.
> 
> Pic of the new-to-me earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> repost of the bangle



Junkenpo, the bracelet and earrings are so lovely. I really like the elegant design of the earrings - shows off the stone perfectly!


----------



## NephriteGoddess

matsalice said:


> Recently I noticed in nephrite market, there are more so called “cat-eye” nephrite. I have two of them. I personally think most of the cat-eye efforts are due to the cutting of the cabochons. A good “cat-eye” is mobile, like the ring I have, well a “bad” (still look beautiful though) is not mobile and the lighted line only stays in the middle, like the pendant I have here.



Matsalice, thanks for sharing a pic of your pendant and ring, they are charming!
I think there was a discussion about this some time back (Clairejune I think??). It's too bad I missed that discussion! I have a few chatoyant nephrite pieces that I picked up maybe 10 years ago, wasn't very common back then, that's for sure, but I do see some resurgence in popularity.

Nephrite is fibrous, and when those tight fibers all align in a parallel to the cut, you can see a cats-eye effect in a clean, rounded stone. It's a relatively rare effect, and is usually found in colors like the spinach greens, dark/light browns, and black. I saw a chatoyant black nephrite cabochon once - absolutely stunning!

Anyway, my two cents on chatoyant nephrite. Thanks for posting your nice pics!


----------



## suchi

2boys_jademommy said:


> It’s beautiful! Fits you perfectly too [emoji4]


Thank you


----------



## JadeLeaf

soramillay said:


> You’re in Singapore right? Get it certified at Nanyang Gem Institute in Far East Plaza. The gemologist Mr Zeng has a good reputation. Ultimate Jadeite, Yokdee, All About Jade send their jade to him. The report costs $80, the verbal analysis costs $30 (wait an hour and you will be told if it’s grade A or not, no report).
> 
> If you bought your jade pieces in Singapore, the seller should get your items certified for you. It’s slightly cheaper at $70 as they have a trade discount.
> 
> Oh and it’s not a silly question. Always test your jade unless you buy from a reputable seller that you trust!


Ok!


----------



## JadeLeaf

NephriteGoddess said:


> JadeLeaf - just curious, so did you purchase this bangle? If you're still thinking about it and have questions, I would get in touch with the seller and see how much detail you can find out about the item, including where the source material is from. But it's very pretty, though - I hope all goes well
> 
> Edit: Sorry, I didn't see your later post that you did purchase it - don't forget to send a pic! Would love to see how lovely it looks on you!




It arrived today and I love it!


----------



## JadeLeaf

I also bought this one from Ultimate Jadeite.  I love it too!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

JadeLeaf said:


> It arrived today and I love it!



Beautiful carved bangle. Is it a hibiscus flower? It’s so pretty - you must be so happy congrats!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

JadeLeaf said:


> I also bought this one from Ultimate Jadeite.  I love it too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4295440



This one is pretty too - very soft and feminine looking. You’re 2 for 2 [emoji6][emoji3]


----------



## JadeLeaf

2boys_jademommy said:


> Beautiful carved bangle. Is it a hibiscus flower? It’s so pretty - you must be so happy congrats!


Not sure what flower... but pretty and I am happy. I tested it with a steel knife and it leaves no mark. I also note the asbestos like fibrous internal structure... so, I am pretty sure it is nephrite but I really doubt that it is Hetian Jade in view of the price I bought it at.


----------



## NephriteGoddess

JadeLeaf said:


> Not sure what flower... but pretty and I am happy. I tested it with a steel knife and it leaves no mark. I also note the asbestos like fibrous internal structure... so, I am pretty sure it is nephrite but I really doubt that it is Hetian Jade in view of the price I bought it at.



They look especially beautiful, JadeLeaf! With the soft subtle tones, you could probably wear them with anything. I am excited for you - getting new jade is always a special experience! Thanks for sharing - just right for the New Year!


----------



## Queen J

blackmonster said:


> Curious question..... how long have you (anyone who wants to answer) collected jade?
> 
> I started buying Ming's just under 20 yrs ago, and that was the stem to my acquiring the many jade pieces..... I didn't realize I was "collecting" until I told people how many pieces left with the burglars (but I was LUCKY and got back about 5 pieces, including the green cabachon piece)
> 
> Here's another old piece.... The safety chain actually opens, and if you have the right chain (I don't ) it converts to a short necklace



For several generations prior to me, my family (Dad's side) has amassed quite a sizeable collection....my father was his grandmother's favorite especially being the "oldest" and male so he inherited her jade and pearl ring. The ring is over 100 years old. I will post a photo of it later....
Here are a few jade rings that I snapped a photo of last week.
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Queen J

blackmonster said:


> This was a "desperate" purchase, I was recovering from the burglar visit, and bought this on eBay  without thinking .... I'm pretty sure I over paid, and wonder what it really is after reading the posts from people who tested their jade and got something other than what they expected



Love your Hawaiian bracelet! Is that a Hildgund piece? My mother has a similar bracelet.


----------



## blackmonster

Queen J said:


> Love your Hawaiian bracelet! Is that a Hildgund piece? My mother has a similar bracelet.


It is not, it’s a newer piece made in the old style.  The man who did it lives on the East Coast, but lived in Hawaii for a long time.  He does excellent work, even refurbished another Hawaiian bracelet from the 80’s.  Thanks for noticing my bracelet


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Queen J said:


> View attachment 4297360
> 
> 
> For several generations prior to me, my family (Dad's side) has amassed quite a sizeable collection....my father was his grandmother's favorite especially being the "oldest" and male so he inherited her jade and pearl ring. The ring is over 100 years old. I will post a photo of it later....
> Here are a few jade rings that I snapped a photo of last week.
> Thanks for letting me share.



Wow what an impressive collection of jade cab rings! [emoji7] So nice that they been passed down from generation. Do you wear any of these rings? Thank you for sharing and please post the picture of the jade and pearl ring when you have time [emoji6]


----------



## Queen J

blackmonster said:


> With all the talk about karma.... Do any of you believe some times the color can grow (change with wear) ? And have has one had any pieces long enough to actually see this happen?



Yes, it is true. The longer you wear your jade piece (years) the deeper and richer the color becomes. My Aunt has been wearing her bangle for over 50+ years and it's beautiful. Her bangle cannot come off her wrist without breaking the bangle or chopping her wrist off....LOL!
I too wore a jade bangle for years and there was a noticeable color change until I cracked it.


----------



## luxlover

My family is in the jewelry business and my grandpa was a goldsmith. This jade ring is one of his earlier pieces and the ring was made completely by hand by him. This ring was passed on to me after he passed away and I consider it to be a family heirloom piece. A small piece of my grandpa is still with me through this ring. It’s a simple design but enjoy wearing it.


----------



## jadeitebear

Hello jadies! This is my first post on the thread.

I discovered this thread a week or so ago and I wanted to say hi and your jades are all so beautiful. Thanks for posting all the pics and info!
I am very new to jade but after poking around online sellers I am building up a dangerously growing collection of beaded bracelets (Most of which I immediately restring to my liking. I don't know if it is getting to know the jade or control freaky.)
In the mean time, here is my first bangle, Fog. I think dainty princess bangles (this one is only 8mm) look better on my
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 wrist. I like Fog's subtle energy and colors which are very calming for a meditative state, but I am still looking for an everyday bangle. I just ordered a D shaped one. Hope it arrives soon!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

luxlover said:


> View attachment 4297939
> 
> 
> My family is in the jewelry business and my grandpa was a goldsmith. This jade ring is one of his earlier pieces and the ring was made completely by hand by him. This ring was passed on to me after he passed away and I consider it to be a family heirloom piece. A small piece of my grandpa is still with me through this ring. It’s a simple design but enjoy wearing it.



Your ring is gorgeous! I love the simple design - lets the jade shine. Beautiful and so awesome that your grandpa made this ring.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

jadeitebear said:


> Hello jadies! This is my first post on the thread.
> 
> I discovered this thread a week or so ago and I wanted to say hi and your jades are all so beautiful. Thanks for posting all the pics and info!
> I am very new to jade but after poking around online sellers I am building up a dangerously growing collection of beaded bracelets (Most of which I immediately restring to my liking. I don't know if it is getting to know the jade or control freaky.)
> In the mean time, here is my first bangle, Fog. I think dainty princess bangles (this one is only 8mm) look better on my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4298018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrist. I like Fog's subtle energy and colors which are very calming for a meditative state, but I am still looking for an everyday bangle. I just ordered a D shaped one. Hope it arrives soon!



Welcome Jadeitebear! This dainty princess looks like it was made for you. I would love to see your d shape bangle when it arrives and hear how it compares to wearing a princess for you. [emoji4]


----------



## jadeitebear

2boys_jademommy said:


> Welcome Jadeitebear! This dainty princess looks like it was made for you. I would love to see your d shape bangle when it arrives and hear how it compares to wearing a princess for you. [emoji4]


Thank you, 2boys_jademommy! I will update you on the fit. 

Here is a pic from the seller of my new bangle on the way. It has a dark green spot (not visible here) which I love and the certificate says lavender and green. I am curious to see how the lavender turns out under different lighting after reading posts here about the moodiness of lavender jadeite. Even if it looks mostly white, I still like it since I got my offer on it accepted, hehe.


----------



## Queen J

2boys_jademommy said:


> Wow what an impressive collection of jade cab rings! [emoji7] So nice that they been passed down from generation. Do you wear any of these rings? Thank you for sharing and please post the picture of the jade and pearl ring when you have time [emoji6]



As promised.....Here is my great grandmother's jade/pearl ring. I was told she wore this ring daily without taking it off. Due to the softness of the gold, it eventually covered the pearls and formed into a "square" shaped ring.


----------



## Junkenpo

Queen J said:


> As promised.....Here is my great grandmother's jade/pearl ring. I was told she wore this ring daily without taking it off. Due to the softness of the gold, it eventually covered the pearls and formed into a "square" shaped ring.



Beautiful!  I love the buttery deep yellow of high karat gold.  How lovely to have such a meaningful piece handed down.  I'm looking forward to this with my pieces.  I've been acquiring/culling my collection thinking about what would cherished and continued to be handed down vs. sold by next generations.  

On my wish list is high karat gold hoops, but I keep getting distracted by jade.


----------



## Queen J

Junkenpo said:


> Beautiful!  I love the buttery deep yellow of high karat gold.  How lovely to have such a meaningful piece handed down.  I'm looking forward to this with my pieces.  I've been acquiring/culling my collection thinking about what would cherished and continued to be handed down vs. sold by next generations.
> 
> On my wish list is high karat gold hoops, but I keep getting distracted by jade.



Ooooh, can't wait to see them.


----------



## Queen J

The jade ring and jade bracelet are favorites of mine....I was allowed to wear the bracelet to parties when I was young. Now I need to add links, it's a bit snug.
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Queen J said:


> View attachment 4299235
> View attachment 4299236
> View attachment 4299237
> View attachment 4299238
> 
> 
> As promised.....Here is my great grandmother's jade/pearl ring. I was told she wore this ring daily without taking it off. Due to the softness of the gold, it eventually covered the pearls and formed into a "square" shaped ring.



I love the vintage design and the the colour is so vivid against the bright yellow gold. Thank you so much for sharing this special ring. [emoji4]
And if you didn’t mention that the pearls got squished in due to the softness of the gold I would have thought that was part of the design - reminds me of a pearl peeking out of an oyster [emoji6]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Queen J said:


> View attachment 4299414
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jade ring and jade bracelet are favorites of mine....I was allowed to wear the bracelet to parties when I was young. Now I need to add links, it's a bit snug.
> Thanks for letting me share.



How glamorous your pieces look together The pearl and jade bracelet is beautiful - you should definitely add a link so you can wear it anytime you want and that ring is gorgeous. [emoji3]


----------



## cdtracing

Gorgeous jade pieces, ladies!  I especially love the vintage & antique pieces!!


----------



## Queen J

2boys_jademommy said:


> How glamorous your pieces look together The pearl and jade bracelet is beautiful - you should definitely add a link so you can wear it anytime you want and that ring is gorgeous. [emoji3]



Thanks for your kind words 2boys_jademommy
I have several pieces that are in need of adjusting, reset and mounting.
I'm exhausted just thinking about it.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Hi Jadies I bought myself a Christmas present this year - dainty black jade earrings set in rose gold with little diamonds. I didn’t post earlier because to be honest I was initially disappointed. These were an online order and while they are pretty they are smaller than I envisioned even though the seller’s description was accurate. Furthermore the diamonds are teeny (diamond size was not specified) Long story short the seller was awesome and I did like them but it was not love at first sight. Fast forward and I’ve been wearing them everyday for a few weeks and I’ve grown to love them. [emoji4] They are comfortable so I can sleep in them and they go with everything. In the light the jade is actually dark green. If the earrings were a bit bigger they would be perfect but they are cute and I love them now [emoji6]
	

		
			
		

		
	




Edit to add first pic taken with “warm” chosen and second pic is natural colour.


----------



## NephriteGoddess

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Jadies I bought myself a Christmas present this year - dainty black jade earrings set in rose gold with little diamonds. I didn’t post earlier because to be honest I was initially disappointed. These were an online order and while they are pretty they are smaller than I envisioned even though the seller’s description was accurate. Furthermore the diamonds are teeny (diamond size was not specified) Long story short the seller was awesome and I did like them but it was not love at first sight. Fast forward and I’ve been wearing them everyday for a few weeks and I’ve grown to love them. [emoji4] They are comfortable so I can sleep in them and they go with everything. In the light the jade is actually dark green. If the earrings were a bit bigger they would be perfect but they are cute and I love them now [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4304315
> View attachment 4304316



Very beautiful Jademommy!!! I love rose gold. Completely understand about how you felt upon first seeing them - I've definitely been there, but I'm glad you've developed a connection to them! They're lovely and the jade stone is beautifully polished too - very nice and delicate.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

NephriteGoddess said:


> Very beautiful Jademommy!!! I love rose gold. Completely understand about how you felt upon first seeing them - I've definitely been there, but I'm glad you've developed a connection to them! They're lovely and the jade stone is beautifully polished too - very nice and delicate.



Thank you NephriteGoddess for your kind words. I typically try and avoid online jade purchase for this very reason - that often the image we have in our minds do not match reality. I was actually deciding between these and a pair of Ming’s black jade earrings and chose these as they are smaller / easier to wear everyday.


----------



## NephriteGoddess

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thank you NephriteGoddess for your kind words. I typically try and avoid online jade purchase for this very reason - that often the image we have in our minds do not match reality. I was actually deciding between these and a pair of Ming’s black jade earrings and chose these as they are smaller / easier to wear everyday.



"...often the image we have in our minds do not match reality" This is so true. Buying online has made things easier and harder at the same time. I have very few earrings that I can wear continuously without removing them for bed, so I know what you mean. You made a practical choice and style choice all at the same time, which is not easy to do! And great choice, by the way! Also, please send pics if you ever decide to get the Ming earrings down the road


----------



## Yijingchan

My new ring 
White jade with diamonds 
I’m in love...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

It’s gorgeous! Congratulations on your new ring. So happy you love it [emoji3]


----------



## LunaDoo

Hello Jadies!
Q for anyone who is familiar with repairing cracks in a bangle with gold bands...
I'm assuming that epoxy is placed under the gold band, correct?


----------



## Gemmastone

Yijingchan said:


> My new ring
> White jade with diamonds
> I’m in love...
> View attachment 4304983


Gorgeous stone


----------



## cdtracing

Yijingchan said:


> My new ring
> White jade with diamonds
> I’m in love...
> View attachment 4304983


Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## matsalice

Here are several nephrite bangles that I collected. The first one is my favorite white nephrite from Hetian area, Xinjiang, China. The other three are Russian nephrite.


----------



## matsalice

Here are more nephrite bangles from Qinghai area, China. There are nephrite with various color. The price for nephrite from this are are considerably lower than those from Xinjiang area or Russia.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

matsalice said:


> Here are more nephrite bangles from Qinghai area, China. There are nephrite with various color. The price for nephrite from this are are considerably lower than those from Xinjiang area or Russia.



Beautiful collection Matsalice! - thank you for sharing. I can see why the first bangle in your first post is your favourite. I love all the chubby princesses [emoji6]


----------



## matsalice

2boys_jademommy said:


> Beautiful collection Matsalice! - thank you for sharing. I can see why the first bangle in your first post is your favourite. I love all the chubby princesses [emoji6]


Thank you. I love its size and its very white color.


----------



## jadeitebear

matsalice said:


> Here are more nephrite bangles from Qinghai area, China. There are nephrite with various color. The price for nephrite from this are are considerably lower than those from Xinjiang area or Russia.


The gray bangle with carved lotus is so elegant! I What beauties.


----------



## jadeitebear

My new D shaped princess bangle arrived today!
...and got immediately stacked with some beads I was wearing today. I especially love the dark green spots!
I am amazed at how comfortable a D bangle is after wearing a round one. Though I have heard that there are better health benefits to wearing a round bangle.
Opinions? Do you prefer to wear a round or D shaped bangle?




These are some more beads I was wearing.


----------



## matsalice

jadeitebear said:


> The gray bangle with carved lotus is so elegant! I What beauties.


Yes. That gray one is very unique.


----------



## Jeanek

Hi ladies! I haven’t been on here in ages. I got a new jade bangle and am having a hard time calculating the density because of different calculations. In one way it is ok (just dividing the 2), but in a different calculations where you divide by volume (subtracting the 2 weights) it doesn’t seem to be jade.

Can you help? Which way is the correct way? It weighs 36 grams in air and is 11 grams suspended in water. Thank you!


----------



## jadeitebear

Jeanek said:


> Hi ladies! I haven’t been on here in ages. I got a new jade bangle and am having a hard time calculating the density because of different calculations. In one way it is ok (just dividing the 2), but in a different calculations where you divide by volume (subtracting the 2 weights) it doesn’t seem to be jade.
> 
> Can you help? Which way is the correct way? It weighs 36 grams in air and is 11 grams suspended in water. Thank you!


TL : DR
It should be 36/11 = 3.27

The long story.
I am not an expert on this and my knowledge is based on my looking online and scratching my head about how to calculate density at home to distinguish jadeite / nephrite from other suspect materials, but maybe you will find what I have found out useful.

It should be dry weight divided by weight suspended in water. (This calculates specific gravity, not density but usually specific gravity is quoted for jadeite to be 3.33 - 3.34 so that fraction is usually what you want.) The suspended jade on a bent paper clip or some small thing like that should be covered completely by water and not touch the sides or the bottom of the bucket and the temperature of the water should be 4 degrees C and there are a bunch of other technical details why and why this works to calculate specific gravity and how it relates to density, but they don't matter much if the scale you are using is no more accurate than a regular kitchen scale.

Here is the link: http://www.johnbetts-fineminerals.com/jhbnyc/articles/specific_gravity.htm I used to do the measuring and calculation of specific gravity using dry weight and weight suspended in water as opposed to the other formula with the subtraction.

Following the directions there, with a food scale that is supposed to measure in increments of 0.1g +/_0.3g, I can only get the SG of my real jadeite to only be like 3.1 to 3.2-something. Depending on color, most of the materials that are used to imitate jadeite or nephrite are quite a bit off from this number so this level of accuracy may be enough for your purposes. Here is a table from this article: https://www.gia.edu/doc/The-Jade-Enigma.pdf to get an idea of what to expect from the specific gravity of substitute materials.


None of this will help distinguish treated jadeite from Type A, unfortunately.

I hope this helps. Sorry for the long post.


----------



## Jeanek

Thank you so much jadeitebear!  I love your new beautiful pieces! 
It doesn’t light up under a black light, feels cold to the touch, but it definitely doesn’t feel heavy for its size, but if it’s doing ok on the density test, it’s must be ok, hopefully. I used a kitchen food scale, so I’m assuming it’s somewhat inaccurate. I suspended it using dental floss and with paper clips, and got the same weight both times 

Here’s the bangle.

This is my 2nd jade bracelet. I lost my first one somehow and have looked for years. I finally gave up and got a new one !


----------



## jadeitebear

Jeanek said:


> Thank you so much jadeitebear!  It doesn’t light up under a black light, feels cold to the touch, but it definitely doesn’t feel heavy for its size, but if it’s doing ok on the density test, it’s must be ok, hopefully. I used a kitchen food scale, so I’m assuming it’s somewhat inaccurate. I suspended it using dental floss and with paper clips, and got the same weight both times
> 
> Here’s the bangle.
> 
> This is my 2nd jade bracelet. I lost my first one somehow and have looked for years. I finally gave up and got a new one !


Hi Jeanek! Thanks for sharing. Good to hear you finally replaced your lost bangle  It looks very nice.

I hope you like it and it works for you! As far as passing tests, I hope it does and it is what you expect. Even though I muck around with tests at home out of curiosity, I agree with the advice I hear online: when in doubt, send to a reputable lab. (If it matters to you.)

Also, check out "The Reputable jade Sellers list" thread here if you haven't.
Good luck!


----------



## Fox403

Hi All
Am new to all this so please forgive any mistakes i do  i have a few shiny gem stones but came across this and would like any info you can pass my way, age and so on thanks in advance James


----------



## matsalice

Fox403 said:


> Hi All
> Am new to all this so please forgive any mistakes i do  i have a few shiny gem stones but came across this and would like any info you can pass my way, age and so on thanks in advance James


It is so pretty but in many cases, it is extremely hard to judge such a piece only from pictures. First, do you know what the metals are? If they are gold, that increases the chances that the Jade is genuine but not guaranteed. This style can be tracked back to 100 years ago in China or some parts of Southeast Asia where Chinese people lived, but it can also be “new” pieces that Taiwan or Hongkong made before or in 1970s, or from mainland China in 1980s as exported goods. The jade can be dyed. Depending on what you are looking from this piece, you can either get it as a jewelry to wear- then you may not care so much if these jade cabochons are dyed or not, it is a very pretty bracelet; or if you care about the genuinity and treatments of the jade, you should bring this piece for a test. Just some of my own opinions. Thanks


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Fox403 said:


> Hi All
> Am new to all this so please forgive any mistakes i do  i have a few shiny gem stones but came across this and would like any info you can pass my way, age and so on thanks in advance James



Hi James thank for sharing this interesting piece. It’s has a real vintage vibe to it. [emoji4]


----------



## Fox403

Thank you for the reply's, in the last picture it has 14k stamped as well as SW then a Chinese symbol, I like the history behind old pieces and would love to know where they come from, will do a bit of research before i sell the item on.


----------



## matsalice

Fox403 said:


> Thank you for the reply's, in the last picture it has 14k stamped as well as SW then a Chinese symbol, I like the history behind old pieces and would love to know where they come from, will do a bit of research before i sell the item on.


Oh I saw the 14k mark. The Chinese character seems is the name of the jewel brand or maker name. Maybe you need to test the jade before you can know its value.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Hello everyone! Haven’t posted here in a while, but I wanted to show you a pretty find. I found this in Maui, it was a ‘consignment’ piece to raise funds for the Wo Hing Temple Museum - so I did a nice thing by deciding to make it mine. It feels good on, and I enjoy looking at at. The docent at the museum said it was Burmese jade but she also was saying something else - like Ho Something- but I couldn’t understand. 
I think I’ll call it Aloha. [emoji4]


----------



## Junkenpo

Cookiefiend said:


> Hello everyone! Haven’t posted here in a while, but I wanted to show you a pretty find. I found this in Maui, it was a ‘consignment’ piece to raise funds for the Wo Hing Temple Museum - so I did a nice thing by deciding to make it mine. It feels good on, and I enjoy looking at at. The docent at the museum said it was Burmese jade but she also was saying something else - like Ho Something- but I couldn’t understand.
> I think I’ll call it Aloha. [emoji4]


  What a fabulous find!  Aloha looks great, what an appropriate name!  I'm from Maui and I wasn't aware they sold things out of the Temple.  I haven't been in there in years.... if they've got jade now, I want to look. haha   The colors look great on you and it looks a terrific fit.


----------



## mrs moulds

Jade and tennis bracelets


----------



## teagansmum

Hello, long time no see! Been busy but still loving jade. My dream bangle arrived the other day and I have time to post photos and read up on everyone's peices. Here are photos of "my precious". It's hard to capture her colors, but she's light pink and green, and very icy.  My favorite parts of her are the glassy crystals which give a 3D effect that can be seen deep inside the jade.


----------



## teagansmum




----------



## FrenchBulldog

Hello everyone. For as long as I have been a member, I never knew about the Jade thread. I have long envied women with beautiful jade bangles and necklaces. Well, today I finally found a Jade bangle that I was able to comfortably slip over my hand and that was not so large on my wrist. The fit is perfect and I plan to keep it on always.


----------



## teagansmum

teagansmum said:


> View attachment 4328834


Took her for dinner today and of pulled out my phone to take photos. Lol!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cookiefiend said:


> Hello everyone! Haven’t posted here in a while, but I wanted to show you a pretty find. I found this in Maui, it was a ‘consignment’ piece to raise funds for the Wo Hing Temple Museum - so I did a nice thing by deciding to make it mine. It feels good on, and I enjoy looking at at. The docent at the museum said it was Burmese jade but she also was saying something else - like Ho Something- but I couldn’t understand.
> I think I’ll call it Aloha. [emoji4]
> View attachment 4328264
> View attachment 4328265



What a great find[emoji4] I love the swirls - very mesmerizing and Aloha is the perfect name for your bangle.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

FrenchBulldog said:


> View attachment 4329107
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. For as long as I have been a member, I never knew about the Jade thread. I have long envied women with beautiful jade bangles and necklaces. Well, today I finally found a Jade bangle that I was able to comfortably slip over my hand and that was not so large on my wrist. The fit is perfect and I plan to keep it on always.



Your bangle looks lovely on you. Fits you perfectly - beautiful.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> Took her for dinner today and of pulled out my phone to take photos. Lol!



It’s gorgeous Tea! I love the icy crystals too. It gives the bangle more dimension  and the pink is so pretty. [emoji7]


----------



## FrenchBulldog

2boys_jademommy said:


> Your bangle looks lovely on you. Fits you perfectly - beautiful.


Thank you. It is quite a challenge to find the proper fit when you have large hands. I went to many different shops who had no problem trying to force one over my hand irrespective of the pain. It was not until I found an honest jeweler who recommended the plastic bag trick, as well as said it is your bangle that will find you. I love the philosophy. She said to never buy a bracelet that causes pain or potential injury. I would love to have a carved bangle of better quality later on. For now this one makes me smile.


----------



## mrs moulds

Silver Mom said:


> Mixing jewelry today.  Pink sapphires with white jade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4234799


Stunning!!!!!


----------



## berniechocolate

Busy with stuff so didn’t check in abit . It’s Chinese New Year here where I m in Singapore .

Although we are a multi- racial country , and there are sporadic sightings of various races who enjoy wearing jadeitely . It’s still more of a predominately cultural thing more observed for Chinese . My folks from HK though tells me , jade culture is stronger where they hail from. 

Here is new icy jadeite bangle I m wearing with my tennis bracelet recently ! Happy Chinese New Year / holidays for those celebrating elsewhere in the world , jade sistas  !


----------



## Queen J

Kung Hee Fat Choy!


----------



## teagansmum

2boys_jademommy said:


> It’s gorgeous Tea! I love the icy crystals too. It gives the bangle more dimension  and the pink is so pretty. [emoji7]



Thank you 2boys! ❤


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Queen J said:


> View attachment 4331669
> 
> 
> Kung Hee Fat Choy!



Kung Hey Fat Choy to you too!!
What a cute Buddha pendant[emoji4]Love that he has a hat on [emoji6]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> Busy with stuff so didn’t check in abit . It’s Chinese New Year here where I m in Singapore .
> 
> Although we are a multi- racial country , and there are sporadic sightings of various races who enjoy wearing jadeitely . It’s still more of a predominately cultural thing more observed for Chinese . My folks from HK though tells me , jade culture is stronger where they hail from.
> 
> Here is new icy jadeite bangle I m wearing with my tennis bracelet recently ! Happy Chinese New Year / holidays for those celebrating elsewhere in the world , jade sistas  !
> 
> View attachment 4331485



Happy Chinese New Year Bernie and all the Jadies here who celebrate. May the year of the [emoji200]be a great one. [emoji8]

Love the bling of the diamonds and the ice of bangle Bernie. - beautiful as always your collection is. [emoji4]


----------



## FrenchBulldog

I am trying to learn as much as I can about  Jade. I understand a nice piece should be watery and translucent. I have taken a photo of my Bangle against the evening sun on train. While my piece was not expensive, I think it is very pretty for a starter. Opinions appreciated.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

FrenchBulldog said:


> View attachment 4333014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to learn as much as I can about  Jade. I understand a nice piece should be watery and translucent. I have taken a photo of my Bangle against the evening sun on train. While my piece was not expensive, I think it is very pretty for a starter. Opinions appreciated.



You bangle is very pretty and you’re right that watery translucent jade tends to be more expensive but I think it’s more important to feel good and love the piece you are wearing. Your bangle looks great on you. [emoji4]


----------



## FrenchBulldog

2boys_jademommy said:


> You bangle is very pretty and you’re right that watery translucent jade tends to be more expensive but I think it’s more important to feel good and love the piece you are wearing. Your bangle looks great on you. [emoji4]


Thank you so much.  I think we all get a bit too caught up in how much things cost.  I did not set out with the intent of purchasing a very expensive jade bangle, given I was not sure how this material would feel on my wrist as opposed to gold and silver, which I am accustomed to wearing.  Thank you so much for such a wonderful compliment.  There is nothing like the ladies of the PurseForum to make a girl feel wonderful.


----------



## Queen J

QUOTE="2boys_jademommy, post: 32892086, member: 534921"]Kung Hey Fat Choy to you too!!
What a cute Buddha pendant[emoji4]Love that he has a hat on [emoji6][/QUOTE

Thank you 2boys_jademommy!
Another piece from my grandmother. He's a happy chubby Buddha.


----------



## Pimpernel

Hello, fellow Jadeites, and a Happy New Lunar Year to you all!
I received my wonderful tricolour smooth D-bangle a few weeks ago (the one I nicknamed "Tales of the Vienna Woods", because it´s like autumn in splendour; I still have to take pics of it), and I´m so delighted I haven´t taken it off since.

I was now looking for a nice carved piece for my other wrist, with plenty of *red* in it, and I think this might do it.

Please, what do you honestly think of this piece - the stone, the carving quality, etc?

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Natural-Gen...=item3adf6c8222:g:fJ0AAOSwuLZY7DNN:rk:19:pf:0

Thank you very much in advance for your valued opinion!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Pimpernel said:


> Hello, fellow Jadeites, and a Happy New Lunar Year to you all!
> I received my wonderful tricolour smooth D-bangle a few weeks ago (the one I nicknamed "Tales of the Vienna Woods", because it´s like autumn in splendour; I still have to take pics of it), and I´m so delighted I haven´t taken it off since.
> 
> I was now looking for a nice carved piece for my other wrist, with plenty of *red* in it, and I think this might do it.
> 
> Please, what do you honestly think of this piece - the stone, the carving quality, etc?
> 
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/Natural-Gen...=item3adf6c8222:g:fJ0AAOSwuLZY7DNN:rk:19:pf:0
> 
> Thank you very much in advance for your valued opinion!



I love the colours in this bangle especially the red which is quite intense. Perfect that they carved the dragon in the fiery red. It has a very strong presence . One that can be worn a lot but maybe not everyday - gotta save it for when you need to unleash its powers lol. 
Would love to see your Tales of Vienna Woods bangle too!


----------



## Denalikins

FrenchBulldog said:


> View attachment 4333014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to learn as much as I can about  Jade. I understand a nice piece should be watery and translucent. I have taken a photo of my Bangle against the evening sun on train. While my piece was not expensive, I think it is very pretty for a starter. Opinions appreciated.


I love it! It fits perfectly!


----------



## jadeitebear

Hello Jadies and Happy New Lunar Year!

All your new bangles are gorgeous ! Thank you for sharing your additions. 
Allan from Jadedivers is making an Olmec blue bangle for me. I am super excited for it to be done. Here is a preview of the work in progress. It still needs to be shaped into a D.


----------



## jadeitebear

berniechocolate said:


> Busy with stuff so didn’t check in abit . It’s Chinese New Year here where I m in Singapore .
> 
> Although we are a multi- racial country , and there are sporadic sightings of various races who enjoy wearing jadeitely . It’s still more of a predominately cultural thing more observed for Chinese . My folks from HK though tells me , jade culture is stronger where they hail from.
> 
> Here is new icy jadeite bangle I m wearing with my tennis bracelet recently ! Happy Chinese New Year / holidays for those celebrating elsewhere in the world , jade sistas  !
> 
> View attachment 4331485


So watery and luscious! Looks so fitting on you.


----------



## NephriteGoddess

jadeitebear said:


> Hello Jadies and Happy New Lunar Year!
> 
> All your new bangles are gorgeous ! Thank you for sharing your additions.
> Allan from Jadedivers is making an Olmec blue bangle for me. I am super excited for it to be done. Here is a preview of the work in progress. It still needs to be shaped into a D.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334597



Jadeitebear - it looks beautiful, even unfinished! I'm a big fan of Allan's work   Can't wait to see you wearing the finished bracelet!


----------



## jadeitebear

NephriteGoddess said:


> Jadeitebear - it looks beautiful, even unfinished! I'm a big fan of Allan's work   Can't wait to see you wearing the finished bracelet!


Thank you, NephriteGoddess! 
He says it should be about 3 weeks and I'm sure I'll take pictures as soon as I get it!


----------



## Junkenpo

jadeitebear said:


> Hello Jadies and Happy New Lunar Year!
> 
> All your new bangles are gorgeous ! Thank you for sharing your additions.
> Allan from Jadedivers is making an Olmec blue bangle for me. I am super excited for it to be done. Here is a preview of the work in progress. It still needs to be shaped into a D.\



Beautiful color on that one!  I'm envious. I've been looking for square bangles and the preview is just about the chunky look I want.  It will look gorgeous as a D.


----------



## suchi

jadeitebear said:


> Hello Jadies and Happy New Lunar Year!
> 
> All your new bangles are gorgeous ! Thank you for sharing your additions.
> Allan from Jadedivers is making an Olmec blue bangle for me. I am super excited for it to be done. Here is a preview of the work in progress. It still needs to be shaped into a D.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334597


Love it


----------



## gogo94

Hello all just want to come back to say happy Chinese New Year! This year is supposed not a good year for me so got myself a new bangle in black/grey to help blocking negative energy! 

Arrived today  and loving it already! Look different under diff lighting...


----------



## gogo94

jadeitebear said:


> Hello Jadies and Happy New Lunar Year!
> 
> All your new bangles are gorgeous ! Thank you for sharing your additions.
> Allan from Jadedivers is making an Olmec blue bangle for me. I am super excited for it to be done. Here is a preview of the work in progress. It still needs to be shaped into a D.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334597



Omg I just went to etsy to search coz I didn’t know about Olmec blue jadeite. Oh boy... I’m very excited for you too! The colour looks amazing! There are a few bangles in allan’s Shop and they are truly special. Please show more photos of the end product.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

gogo94 said:


> Hello all just want to come back to say happy Chinese New Year! This year is supposed not a good year for me so got myself a new bangle in black/grey to help blocking negative energy!
> 
> Arrived today  and loving it already! Look different under diff lighting...
> 
> View attachment 4335105
> 
> View attachment 4335106
> 
> View attachment 4335107



Happy Chinese New Year! This is beautiful gogo94 and I hope it brings you positivity this year and always. Hopefully year of the [emoji200] will be a good year for all.


----------



## Simplyput

A pendant I picked up from the flea market this morning. Not sure if it is hand carved, valuable, but I do believe it to be jade. Any and all help greatly appreciated.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Simplyput said:


> A pendant I picked up from the flea market this morning. Not sure if it is hand carved, valuable, but I do believe it to be jade. Any and all help greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4336413
> View attachment 4336414



Wow that’s a statement pendant! It has great presence. I can’t tell for sure but it looks more like nephrite to me because of the darker uniform green.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Simplyput said:


> A pendant I picked up from the flea market this morning. Not sure if it is hand carved, valuable, but I do believe it to be jade. Any and all help greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4336413
> View attachment 4336414



Wow that’s a statement pendant! It has great presence. I can’t tell for sure but it looks more like nephrite to me because of the darker uniform green.


----------



## Simplyput

2boys_jademommy said:


> Wow that’s a statement pendant! It has great presence. I can’t tell for sure but it looks more like nephrite to me because of the darker uniform green.


Thank you for the helpful information.


----------



## Ruby In Paradise

matsalice said:


> Here are more nephrite bangles from Qinghai area, China. There are nephrite with various color. The price for nephrite from this are are considerably lower than those from Xinjiang area or Russia.




I love the carved grey bangle, Alice!  It is stunning!


----------



## matsalice

I love Jadeite for many years since I was a young girl. Recent years I started to collect Hetian nephrite. It is like magic I found myself love nephrite more than Jadeite now. Not sure if  that is because I am getting older


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

matsalice said:


> I love Jadeite for many years since I was a young girl. Recent years I started to collect Hetian nephrite. It is like magic I found myself love nephrite more than Jadeite now. Not sure if  that is because I am getting older



Love your arm candy [emoji7] Three beautiful nephrite pieces between two jadeite bangles right? 
If I had to choose I prefer jadeite over nephrite but they are both beautiful in their own way.


----------



## matsalice

2boys_jademommy said:


> Love your arm candy [emoji7] Three beautiful nephrite pieces between two jadeite bangles right?
> If I had to choose I prefer jadeite over nephrite but they are both beautiful in their own way.


Yes. The lavender bangle and green bangle are Jadeite. Jadeite have more beautiful colors. Nephrite has more creamy feeling and now I really enjoy that! But both are pretty!


----------



## udalrike

Long time no see... But I MUST show you something.


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

This beauty is on its way to me from Australia. I hope it swims fast


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> This beauty is on its way to me from Australia. I hope it swims fast



Hi Uli! Good to see you and hope things are going well. [emoji4] Please post this beauty when it arrives [emoji6]


----------



## Junkenpo

Uli!  So great to see you posting... what a lovely alligator! (crocodile?)


----------



## Junkenpo

Here's my share for today... 
Looks very similar to my Pale Lavendar,  and is actually 53mm inner compared to PL's 51mm, but a much thinner/flatter D shape. I actually really like the thin, low profile.  It's not as thin as my black one, but it feels very slender.  Much lighter than PL.   I haven't officially named her yet.... unofficially, in my head she's  Lavender Sister or "Sister" for short.  The day is super overcast, so not very good lighting for pics.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Here's my share for today...
> Looks very similar to my Pale Lavendar,  and is actually 53mm inner compared to PL's 51mm, but a much thinner/flatter D shape. I actually really like the thin, low profile.  It's not as thin as my black one, but it feels very slender.  Much lighter than PL.   I haven't officially named her yet.... unofficially, in my head she's  Lavender Sister or "Sister" for short.  The day is super overcast, so not very good lighting for pics.



Beautiful bangles! [emoji4] 
How do you find the 53 mm vs 51 mm fit? 51 is my perfect size.


----------



## jadeitebear

Hello!
My bangle from Allan arrived today! It fits just right. I love it though it looks more green than blue in person.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

jadeitebear said:


> Hello!
> My bangle from Allan arrived today! It fits just right. I love it though it looks more green than blue in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4349828
> View attachment 4349829



It’s beautiful Jadeitebear and fits perfectly on your wrist! To me it looks in between a green and blue. Maybe teal.... it looks great and so special that it’s custom made for you. [emoji4]


----------



## cdtracing

I haven't posted here in quite a while but I brought out my vintage Jadite enhancer oh the dragon & his pearl to wear on one of my Tahitian strands today.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

cdtracing said:


> I haven't posted here in quite a while but I brought out my vintage Jadite enhancer oh the dragon & his pearl to wear on one of my Tahitian strands today.
> View attachment 4349954



Jade and pearls - glamourous! [emoji6]


----------



## udalrike

I love all you beautiful jades, ladies!
Of course I will show you the croc as soon as it arrives...


----------



## udalrike

Look what this seller also has: I would so love to own the second one!!!


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike




----------



## jadeitebear

2boys_jademommy said:


> It’s beautiful Jadeitebear and fits perfectly on your wrist! To me it looks in between a green and blue. Maybe teal.... it looks great and so special that it’s custom made for you. [emoji4]


Thank you, 2boys for the kind compliments! 
The Olmec Blue is turning out to be quite the chameleon, looking from olive green in sunlight to almost baby blue indoors at night. I'll post more pictures if when I manage to capture this. Also, quite translucent other than the "snow" which looks white on the darker background in reflected light and like dark specks on translucent background when light goes through. 
I love this jadeite! Allan did a spectacular job and was so easy to work with some sizing back and forth, lol.


----------



## jadeitebear

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4350472


How lovely, with the carved raindrops and the water in the jadeite! Such a gorgeous find, Uli!


----------



## cdtracing

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4345107


Uli, that croc or alligator is gorgeous & beautifully carved!!  Where ever did you find this treasure?  Please post pics on you receive it!!


----------



## udalrike

Thanks everyone! It is very soothing, Jadeitebear, isn't it? Like meditation in a pendant.


----------



## udalrike

Cdtracing, I will post it as soon as possible. If it is not held at the customs I might get it tomorrow or on Tuesday. The seller is peacefulcorner on ebay . I had thought about the croc for months and then I decided to get it.


----------



## udalrike

Could not forget it....


----------



## udalrike

2boys, what are you wearing today?


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

Go big or go home    That is just me, of course....


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike




----------



## cdtracing

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4350472


Love these, especially the lotus pendant with the raindrops!  It's spellbounding!!


----------



## udalrike

It is the dreamiest pendant I have ever seen, cdtracing!


----------



## udalrike

Last picture for today, I promise


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4351635



Your jewellery is always so bold and beautiful. That cuff is a force to be reckoned with [emoji6][emoji8]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> 2boys, what are you wearing today?



I haven’t taken any pics of my jade lately. I’ve been wearing my lavender bangle a lot and also my black jadeite earrings. Here is a pic of my bangle from a few weekends ago.


----------



## cdtracing

2boys_jademommy said:


> I haven’t taken any pics of my jade lately. I’ve been wearing my lavender bangle a lot and also my black jadeite earrings. Here is a pic of my bangle from a few weekends ago.
> View attachment 4352304


I just love that bangle.  She's so dreamy!!


----------



## cdtracing

udalrike said:


> Last picture for today, I promise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4351747


WOW, Uli!!!  Super jade!!


----------



## GarrKelvinez

Henry James said:


> For anyone who thinks of buying from Jojojade, I would like to share my buying experience. All of the jade on their site is grade A to be sure, as I have personally brought my jade to a gem testing center for reinspection. However, the main problem is their products are overpriced, especially when you consider the fact that, as someone in the forum had pointed out a long time ago, the seller (Jeff) steals pictures from Taobao.com (a Chinese version of ebay) and posts them on his jojojade website. If you order an item, then he will directly use your money to order from taobao.com. This is to say that jojojade is the middleman, the taobao buying agent. For example, the last item I bought from jojo was a pendant, whose price on taobao (as I later found out) was around 550USD. Yet he sold the pendant to me at the price of 800USD! Eventually, my passion for jade and my frustration with jojo have motivated me to brush off on my Chinese. Now, I can search taobao and find the reputable Chinese sellers and then use the Wechat app to bargain with them, in Chinese!


Hi,
Thanks for this, now I am enlightened,
How do I buy from their web? because i don't speak or read in chinese letters,
I'm from the philippines, or if there is any alternate site, ithink aliexpress and taobao tmall are same right, can i buy it through aliexpresa but same seller?


----------



## matsalice

jadeitebear said:


> Hello!
> My bangle from Allan arrived today! It fits just right. I love it though it looks more green than blue in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4349828
> View attachment 4349829


Can I ask how much is this? Just want to compare with some of mine.


----------



## udalrike

2 boys, your bangle is sooo feminine. Love it!


----------



## udalrike

My beautiful croc came today.. I am over the moon.


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

The seller is an artist. She made the adjustable cord herself.


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

The other side


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

Thanks, cdtracing and 2boys!


----------



## cdtracing

Uli. that jade is phenomenal!!  The carving is spectacular & it looks wonderful on you!!  You have definitely found a treasure destined to become an heirloom!!


----------



## Junkenpo

Uli, that is an amazing piece.. love the color and clarity on it.  So special


----------



## JadeLeaf

New purchase! Love it!


----------



## udalrike

Junkenpo, thank you!


----------



## udalrike




----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4355053



The crocodile carving is so intricate and just gorgeous on you Uli!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4355057



It’s like blue green glass! I love the little multi colour ball and cord it’s on. Piece of art and a lovely find Uli.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

JadeLeaf said:


> New purchase! Love it!



What a beautiful icy bangle JadeLeaf! I can see why you love it Is it always icy and near colourless or is it a chameleon under different lighting?


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, dear 2boys!
Today:


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

What do you think of this bangle?
They call it melon color.


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

Don't know why it posted so often...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> What do you think of this bangle?
> They call it melon color.



It’s a different colour and does remind one of cantaloupe Very unique and perfect for Spring and Summer. Are you thinking about getting it?


----------



## cdtracing

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4359817
> View attachment 4359817
> View attachment 4359817


I like the color; it's so creamy looking, like a dessert!


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, 2 boys and cdtracing! Yes, I will get it. Was thinking about a white hetian one but then I came across this.


----------



## udalrike

Look at that


----------



## udalrike




----------



## mrs moulds

I told my daughter that my new obsession is Jade . She told her dad, and he said that he would find a bangle that I could wear everyday. Thank you my smart daughter and great husband!


----------



## Cookiefiend

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4363574


that's incredible!!


----------



## cdtracing

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4363574


This is gorgeous!  Wonderful carving!!


----------



## mrs moulds

Cookiefiend said:


> that's incredible!!


Beautiful


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

mrs moulds said:


> I told my daughter that my new obsession is Jade . She told her dad, and he said that he would find a bangle that I could wear everyday. Thank you my smart daughter and great husband!



How sweet of your husband and daughter - you bangle is beautiful and given with so much love. Enjoy wearing it! [emoji4]


----------



## cdtracing

mrs moulds said:


> I told my daughter that my new obsession is Jade . She told her dad, and he said that he would find a bangle that I could wear everyday. Thank you my smart daughter and great husband!


What a beautiful bangle, mrs moulds!  A great daughter & husband you have!


----------



## udalrike

Everyone will know that German designer Karl Lagerfeld died. He was a very unique and funny man.
Bought this:


----------



## udalrike




----------



## MJDaisy

mrs moulds said:


> I told my daughter that my new obsession is Jade . She told her dad, and he said that he would find a bangle that I could wear everyday. Thank you my smart daughter and great husband!


this is stunning....wow. I love it. The 3 colors against each other is stunning


----------



## MJDaisy

I just returned from a trip to singapore with a new jade bangle. I haven't taken it off since! I love it. Currently catching up on this thread  Loving all of the jade bangles.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

MJDaisy said:


> I just returned from a trip to singapore with a new jade bangle. I haven't taken it off since! I love it. Currently catching up on this thread  Loving all of the jade bangles.



Would love to see your bangle if you don’t mind posting it I heard Singapore has many jade shops [emoji4]


----------



## mrs moulds

MJDaisy said:


> this is stunning....wow. I love it. The 3 colors against each other is stunning


Thank you so much! I feel the same way. I am so blessed to have a loving family .


----------



## mrs moulds

cdtracing said:


> What a beautiful bangle, mrs moulds!  A great daughter & husband you have!


Thank you, I feel the same❤️


----------



## mrs moulds

2boys_jademommy said:


> How sweet of your husband and daughter - you bangle is beautiful and given with so much love. Enjoy wearing it! [emoji4]


Thank you so much


----------



## mrs moulds

mrs moulds said:


> Beautiful


Thank you ❤️


----------



## mrs moulds

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4351546


Stunning, stunning, stunning❤️❤️


----------



## Siopinuni

Hi everyone, I've been reading through this thread for the past few months and thanks to your helpful information made my first jade purchases! On the left is a bangle from Ultimate Jadeite (and a free ring) and on the right is one from linsjade on eBay. I also have one from Churk that is on layaway! The first few I've bought are a little big so I'm hoping I got the right size for the one from Churk.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Thank you so much for letting me share!


----------



## Siopinuni

Sorry the pictures are so big - it's my first time posting on this site and I made this account specifically for this thread haha


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Siopinuni said:


> Hi everyone, I've been reading through this thread for the past few months and thanks to your helpful information made my first jade purchases! On the left is a bangle from Ultimate Jadeite (and a free ring) and on the right is one from linsjade on eBay. I also have one from Churk that is on layaway! The first few I've bought are a little big so I'm hoping I got the right size for the one from Churk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4369188
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for letting me share!



I love both your new bangles The one from UJ is very fresh looking. Perfect for Spring and Summer and the the white bangle would go with everything and is a classic Do you have a favourite?


----------



## Siopinuni

2boys_jademommy said:


> I love both your new bangles The one from UJ is very fresh looking. Perfect for Spring and Summer and the the white bangle would go with everything and is a classic Do you have a favourite?


Thank you so much 2boys! I like the UJ one a bit more since it was my first purchase, though the linsjade one fits a little better. They're 56.3 mm and 55.5 mm, and the one I have on layaway with Churk is 52.8mm which I'm hoping is a closer fit for my wrist!

I can slip both my current ones on without much difficulty at all. Jade has become so addicting that I have one from unijade on the way as well lol. Chose a 51mm for that so we'll see how they all end up fitting soon. Yellow one is from unijade and green is the one from Churk. I think the one from Churk will probably be my favourite because I love the vibrant green color.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Siopinuni said:


> Thank you so much 2boys! I like the UJ one a bit more since it was my first purchase, though the linsjade one fits a little better. They're 56.3 mm and 55.5 mm, and the one I have on layaway with Churk is 52.8mm which I'm hoping is a closer fit for my wrist!
> 
> I can slip both my current ones on without much difficulty at all. Jade has become so addicting that I have one from unijade on the way as well lol. Chose a 51mm for that so we'll see how they all end up fitting soon. Yellow one is from unijade and green is the one from Churk. I think the one from Churk will probably be my favourite because I love the vibrant green color.



Wow you have more beauties coming your way As for sizing it depends on whether you prefer to swap out your bangles more often. I can wear a very small size but prefer 50-52mm for easy on and and off. 
Can’t wait to see your new bangles when they arrive [emoji4]


----------



## Junkenpo

I love seeing all the new bangles.  Jade really is an addiction.  Just when I think I'm satisfied, another thing comes a-calling.


----------



## jadeitebear

Beautiful bangles, Siopinuni. Thanks for sharing! The yellow, light and creamy and the green, so bright and vibrant. I think they look well together if you are into stacking


----------



## Silverstar147

Hi Jadies,
This is my first post here after lurking for so long in this thread. Lol Feel like home here!
I got my jade addiction since lat year and here is part of my collection. The bangle and the beaded bracelet are everyday staple. The lavender ring I had Churk custom make it but somehow I feel it’s too thick (4.5mm thick). Let me know what you think. Does it look too chunky?
Thank you in advance for your input!


----------



## Silverstar147

Love your bangles, Siopinuni! Keeping my fingers crossed that I won’t be on a green kick after looking at yours! Lol


----------



## fanofjadeite

Silverstar147 said:


> Hi Jadies,
> This is my first post here after lurking for so long in this thread. Lol Feel like home here!
> I got my jade addiction since lat year and here is part of my collection. The bangle and the beaded bracelet are everyday staple. The lavender ring I had Churk custom make it but somehow I feel it’s too thick (4.5mm thick). Let me know what you think. Does it look too chunky?
> Thank you in advance for your input!


Silverstar, i do not think your ring is too chunky. Jade ring bands like this should have a nice thickness for durability. If too thin, it may crack very easily since the entire ring is jade with no gold or silver to protect it. I have several similar rings but with carvings, and i love that they are not too thin to break easily.


----------



## Silverstar147

Thank you very much for your insights , fanofjadeite!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silverstar147 said:


> Hi Jadies,
> This is my first post here after lurking for so long in this thread. Lol Feel like home here!
> I got my jade addiction since lat year and here is part of my collection. The bangle and the beaded bracelet are everyday staple. The lavender ring I had Churk custom make it but somehow I feel it’s too thick (4.5mm thick). Let me know what you think. Does it look too chunky?
> Thank you in advance for your input!



I love your bangle it’s very pretty. As for the ring it doesn’t look too chunky but is it comfortable? It looks great and I agree the thickness helps with the durability. [emoji3]


----------



## Silverstar147

Thank you, 2boys_jademommy!  I guess it will take a while for me to get used to the thick band.  It’s ok for me to wear during the day; I just have to take it off at night otherwise it will be really uncomfortable.
I got my bangle from UJ. Here is another picture of it, taken by Nandar.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silverstar147 said:


> Thank you, 2boys_jademommy!  I guess it will take a while for me to get used to the thick band.  It’s ok for me to wear during the day; I just have to take it off at night otherwise it will be really uncomfortable.
> I got my bangle from UJ. Here is another picture of it, taken by Nandar.



It’s gorgeous! This is the same bangle as the one you are wearing? In this photo it’s more bluish and in yours it’s greenish. What a difference lighting makes! Beautiful bangle [emoji7]


----------



## Silverstar147

Yes, it’s the same bangle, and I’ve seen it kinda change colors (very subtly though) in different lighting.


----------



## Siopinuni

Thank you 2boys_jademommy, Junkenpo and jadeitebear! I've loved looking at all of your jades reading this thread and can only hope to have pieces like the ones you all own one day. Will definitely post photos of the new bangles when they arrive!  I have a very small wrist but sizing guides for bangles were a little all over the place, so I was careful and decided to buy a larger size for my first few purchases. Hoping everything goes well with my next purchases--pretty sure the one from Churk at 52.8mm will fit, but am a little worried the unijade 51mm might be a bit too tight. 

And thanks Silverstar147! Your bangle is so icy and perfect for any outfit. I think going on a green kick next is a great idea so you can share more beauties here!  Love the ring Churk made for you as well - it isn't too chunky in my opinion, but I do love wearing tons of rings at once haha

I've been very bad and purchased this hello kitty pendant from Yokdee this week as well lol:
	

		
			
		

		
	



The yellow color was really sweet and I couldn't resist. Gonna try not to make any new purchases until fall... My grandma actually got me into jade initially and this reminded me of her as her first gifts to me were jade and a hello kitty plushie lol. Gave me a white saddle ring when I was a kid (that I might have lost, sadly), and passed down an imperial green and 24k gold necklace, ring, and earrings to my mom that I will inherit one day. Next time I'm at my mom's place I will try to take pictures to share here!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Siopinuni said:


> Thank you 2boys_jademommy, Junkenpo and jadeitebear! I've loved looking at all of your jades reading this thread and can only hope to have pieces like the ones you all own one day. Will definitely post photos of the new bangles when they arrive!  I have a very small wrist but sizing guides for bangles were a little all over the place, so I was careful and decided to buy a larger size for my first few purchases. Hoping everything goes well with my next purchases--pretty sure the one from Churk at 52.8mm will fit, but am a little worried the unijade 51mm might be a bit too tight.
> 
> And thanks Silverstar147! Your bangle is so icy and perfect for any outfit. I think going on a green kick next is a great idea so you can share more beauties here!  Love the ring Churk made for you as well - it isn't too chunky in my opinion, but I do love wearing tons of rings at once haha
> 
> I've been very bad and purchased this hello kitty pendant from Yokdee this week as well lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4370712
> 
> The yellow color was really sweet and I couldn't resist. Gonna try not to make any new purchases until fall... My grandma actually got me into jade initially and this reminded me of her as her first gifts to me were jade and a hello kitty plushie lol. Gave me a white saddle ring when I was a kid (that I might have lost, sadly), and passed down an imperial green and 24k gold necklace, ring, and earrings to my mom that I will inherit one day. Next time I'm at my mom's place I will try to take pictures to share here!



Awww your Hello Kitty jade is too cute!!

Jade is so special and even more so when gifted or passed down from generations. [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Here is a pic of a new bangle I recently got. I was drawn to the two sides of the bangle. One is soft bluish green swirls and the other has a little yellow spot.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Regarding sizing just wanted to show the difference between my new bangle which is approx 50.5 mm and my lavender bangle which is approx 52.5 mm. With the 50.5 mm I prefer to use soap to get it on but the 52.5 is very easy even without soap.


----------



## Silverstar147

Siopinuni, your Hello Kitty is so cute and lovely! I love its translucency and the carvings as well. Thanks for sharing the story about your grandma, and I can’t wait to view more jade items from your family. They’re always like candies to my eyes. 

2boys_jademommy, I love those bangles with two sides of colors! Have always dreamed of getting one for myself. How precious it is!


----------



## matsalice

mrs moulds said:


> I told my daughter that my new obsession is Jade . She told her dad, and he said that he would find a bangle that I could wear everyday. Thank you my smart daughter and great husband!


It is a gorgeous piece! so Pretty! and you have a wonderful daughter and a wonderful husband!


----------



## Siopinuni

Thank you Silverstar147! Jade is such a beautiful gemstone so I understand why a lot of the other ladies in this thread got so addicted haha. Can't wait to see more photos of your jade pieces as well! (both current and upcoming) 

2boys_jademommy, I love both your new purchase and the lavender bangle! Was eyeing it when reading earlier in the thread because its just such a beautiful color and very icy! The yellow spot makes the new bangle especially unique in my eyes  And thank you for showing me the difference in sizing!

Just received my bangle from unijade and thought I'd share some photos:



At 51mm, it fits a lot better than I thought (on my right hand too!) and I got it on with minimal effort using a produce bag. Its my cheapest bangle, but I love how light it is and the fit. Might even be able to go a bit smaller?

For comparison, here are some pics of my UJ bangle (56.3mm):



Thanks for letting me share~


----------



## udalrike

Wonderful bangles, everyone!! 2 boys, where did you buy yours?


----------



## udalrike

My new hinged one


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

Bought a Belle Kogan bakelite bangle to match it.


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

The real color of the yellow jade bangle is warmer, a bit more orange like honeymelon


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Hi there jadies! I’ve been lurking here recently. All this lovely new jade is making me want to purchase a new piece. It’s all so tempting [emoji5]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Siopinuni said:


> Thank you Silverstar147! Jade is such a beautiful gemstone so I understand why a lot of the other ladies in this thread got so addicted haha. Can't wait to see more photos of your jade pieces as well! (both current and upcoming) [emoji2]
> 
> 2boys_jademommy, I love both your new purchase and the lavender bangle! Was eyeing it when reading earlier in the thread because its just such a beautiful color and very icy! The yellow spot makes the new bangle especially unique in my eyes [emoji813] And thank you for showing me the difference in sizing!
> 
> Just received my bangle from unijade and thought I'd share some photos:
> View attachment 4371716
> 
> 
> At 51mm, it fits a lot better than I thought (on my right hand too!) and I got it on with minimal effort using a produce bag. Its my cheapest bangle, but I love how light it is and the fit. Might even be able to go a bit smaller?
> 
> For comparison, here are some pics of my UJ bangle (56.3mm):
> View attachment 4371717
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share~



Thank you so much for your comments regarding my bangles. [emoji4]
Your new bangle is very pretty and fits you so nicely. You could go smaller but again it depends on your pain tolerance and also how easily you want your bangles in and off. I find the soap and water works best for me. Interesting that your 56.3mm bangle doesn’t look super big in you. Maybe because it’s a d shape.... I think with princess rounds you have to get a more “perfect” fit while the d shapes are more forgiving. 
Your UJ bangle is also lovely and has nice translucence [emoji4]
Edited to add that I looked at your pics more carefully and realized your IJ bangle is also a princess. The first pic looks like a d shape. Hmmm maybe because it’s quite thick so somehow it doesn’t look too oversized on you.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4371802



Your new hinged bangle is beautiful Uli  I love the cantaloupe colour. So fresh and unique. Also it’s very dainty which is different from your bold bangles [emoji3] These two new bangles pair nicely together. 

My new bangle is from Ultimate Jadeite. It’s my first time buying from Nandar and she was wonderful to work with. I remember I waited to long in deciding on a UJ bangle once and regretted it so this time I made sure to be quick. So hard buying online. The lavender one was from a store.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi there jadies! I’ve been lurking here recently. All this lovely new jade is making me want to purchase a new piece. It’s all so tempting [emoji5]



Hi C Rose! [emoji847] Any particular bangle you have your eye on tempting you?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi C Rose! [emoji847] Any particular bangle you have your eye on tempting you?



Hi 2BJM! I hope you and your family are well [emoji4] I have been eyeing an all white nephrite bangle. I have been wanting one to go with my carved bead necklace for a while, I just haven’t purchased one yet. I really shouldn’t be purchasing anything though [emoji5]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi 2BJM! I hope you and your family are well [emoji4] I have been eyeing an all white nephrite bangle. I have been wanting one to go with my carved bead necklace for a while, I just haven’t purchased one yet. I really shouldn’t be purchasing anything though [emoji5]



My family is doing well thank you. My boys are on March break today and I took today off to spend with them. Hope you and your family are doing great too.  
An all white nephrite would be gorgeous to add you your collection. 
I would like a yellowy nephrite someday. Actually it can be jadeite or nephrite but I don’t have a yellow bangle.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> My family is doing well thank you. My boys are on March break today and I took today off to spend with them. Hope you and your family are doing great too.
> An all white nephrite would be gorgeous to add you your collection.
> I would like a yellowy nephrite someday. Actually it can be jadeite or nephrite but I don’t have a yellow bangle.



We are all well, thanks so much for asking [emoji4] I do have a couple of each. The two jadeite bangles are yellow and bluish. Nephrite has been my focus lately, I’m sure that will change lol. But the feeling of nephrite is so soothing to me. Idk, maybe it’s just me [emoji5]


----------



## udalrike

Cyanide Rose, I tend to love nephrite more too!


----------



## udalrike

2 boys, your bangle is marvellous!!


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

For a change. Two carved bangles from Thailand. Both should be jade but the green one might be serpentine


----------



## udalrike

Was thinking of a white nephrite bangle too. But then I have my ivory one (old ivory, of course!!)...


----------



## udalrike

Again:


----------



## udalrike




----------



## jadeitebear

2boys_jademommy said:


> Regarding sizing just wanted to show the difference between my new bangle which is approx 50.5 mm and my lavender bangle which is approx 52.5 mm. With the 50.5 mm I prefer to use soap to get it on but the 52.5 is very easy even without soap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4370851
> View attachment 4370852
> View attachment 4370853


Hi 2boys_jademommy, your new bangle is beautiful! Lovely rhythm of swirls and a pinch of yellow! The icy lavender looks so calming. 
I love all your new pieces, ladies! Siopinuni, Hello Kitty is adorable and Silverstar, the UJ icy bangle looks perfect! The lavender ring looks great on you, and it's not too thick. Maybe just getting used to wearing it?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> Cyanide Rose, I tend to love nephrite more too!





udalrike said:


> View attachment 4372007





udalrike said:


> Again:





udalrike said:


> View attachment 4372018


Good to see you Uli! I totally adore these two bangles together! You find some unique pieces [emoji16]

I hate autocorrect! Sorry about that Uli [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4372007



These bangles look amazing. Love the carvings although as usual I can’t tell what the carving is I especially like the dark green one. It has a strong elegant presence.


----------



## jadeitebear

Love the carvings, Uli! Especially the lighter one! I love the look of the carved scales.

And speaking of nephrite... stacking green nephrite today. (Maybe it's spring fever?)


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

jadeitebear said:


> Love the carvings, Uli! Especially the lighter one! I love the look of the carved scales.
> 
> And speaking of nephrite... stacking green nephrite today. (Maybe it's spring fever?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4372573



I love this combination - the little bright green spot ties in with the deep green nephrite. Is your nephrite bangle from Allan?


----------



## jadeitebear

Thanks 2boys! The nephrite is not from Allan but you are right that it is Canadian, from JadeMine on Etsy. Here it is in more light.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

jadeitebear said:


> Thanks 2boys! The nephrite is not from Allan but you are right that it is Canadian, from JadeMine on Etsy. Here it is in more light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4373126



It’s really beautiful. The colour is so intense.


----------



## gogo94

Hello all haven’t posted for a while! Hope everyone is well! I’m recently more into this earth tone chucky bangle. 1/3 of the bangle is brownish green. 
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Cyanide Rose

gogo94 said:


> Hello all haven’t posted for a while! Hope everyone is well! I’m recently more into this earth tone chucky bangle. 1/3 of the bangle is brownish green.
> Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 4373931
> 
> 
> View attachment 4373932
> 
> View attachment 4373933



Gorgeous bangle! It even looks lavender in  some pictures [emoji4]


----------



## mrs moulds

matsalice said:


> It is a gorgeous piece! so Pretty! and you have a wonderful daughter and a wonderful husband!


Thank you so much!


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, CR, 2 boys, Mrs. Moulds and jadeitebear! Jadeitebear, the green of your bangle is great!


----------



## udalrike




----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4374243



Beautiful!!


----------



## cdtracing

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4374243


Uli, I love this stack with your new melony jade bangle!  The contrast is wonderful!!


----------



## Silverstar147

Cyanide Rose, I love the feeling of nephite too! I bought my nephrite beaded bracelet from Alan and have been so in love with it, especially the soothing feeling it gives and when it glows under sunlight.


----------



## Silverstar147

Udalrike, wow your carved lavender bangle is gorgeous!


----------



## Silverstar147

jadeitebear said:


> Hi 2boys_jademommy, your new bangle is beautiful! Lovely rhythm of swirls and a pinch of yellow! The icy lavender looks so calming.
> I love all your new pieces, ladies! Siopinuni, Hello Kitty is adorable and Silverstar, the UJ icy bangle looks perfect! The lavender ring looks great on you, and it's not too thick. Maybe just getting used to wearing it?


Thank you, Jadeitebear! I’m still getting used to the lavender ring. Your green nephrite bangle is to die for. One of the items on my wishlist.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silverstar147 said:


> Cyanide Rose, I love the feeling of nephite too! I bought my nephrite beaded bracelet from Alan and have been so in love with it, especially the soothing feeling it gives and when it glows under sunlight.



I completely agree with you! I have a beautiful bangle that I received from a dear friend that I just adore.  When the sunlight hits it, it has the most amazing color. It is truly soothing to me too [emoji5]


----------



## Silverstar147

By Alan... I love it so much!
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silverstar147 said:


> By Alan... I love it so much!
> Thanks for letting me share.



It’s lovely! Makes me want to dig out my beads [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

gogo94 said:


> Hello all haven’t posted for a while! Hope everyone is well! I’m recently more into this earth tone chucky bangle. 1/3 of the bangle is brownish green.
> Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 4373931
> 
> 
> View attachment 4373932
> 
> View attachment 4373933



Very nice Gogo94. I like the earthiness of the bangle and the soft greyish side as well. The chunkiness of it suits the colours somehow.


----------



## jadeitebear

Silverstar147 said:


> By Alan... I love it so much!
> Thanks for letting me share.


Thank you, Silverstar! Wow, these beads from Allan are fantastic. What a lovely and unique combination of colors. The one honey color bead gives it such a pop. I am officially putting one like it on my wish list


----------



## Silverstar147

Thank you, jadeitebear and C Rose! I was head over heels with it the moment I saw its listing. Even though I was in a period when I had to “behave” and stop buying more jade items, I proceeded with it.

Can’t believe I spelt Allan’s name incorrectly! After three kids, my memory has become worse and my mental health constantly needs a jolt or a refresh. I guess that was when I turned to jade. I have to admit that it helps.


----------



## gogo94

Thanks cyanide and 2boys! 

I heard so much good things about Allan from here. The beads look amazing and lovely mix of colour! Seem to be nephrite. 

In fact I’m also waiting for my bangle from Allan...getting a blue bangle from him!!! Now I start to think of big sur nephrite. This jade addiction is non stop!


----------



## jadeitebear

gogo94 said:


> Thanks cyanide and 2boys!
> 
> I heard so much good things about Allan from here. The beads look amazing and lovely mix of colour! Seem to be nephrite.
> 
> In fact I’m also waiting for my bangle from Allan...getting a blue bangle from him!!! Now I start to think of big sur nephrite. This jade addiction is non stop!


gogo94, How exciting! I can't wait to see a picture of your bangle from Allan when you get it and to hear what you think of the blue jadeite. Is it a custom one or one that's already made?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Today’s bangle, I hope everyone is enjoying their Sunday [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silverstar147 said:


> By Alan... I love it so much!
> Thanks for letting me share.



Beautiful!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silverstar147 said:


> By Alan... I love it so much!
> Thanks for letting me share.



Beautiful!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Today’s bangle, I hope everyone is enjoying their Sunday [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4375410



This is grogeous C Rose. I love the blue marble effect on this bangle  [emoji7]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> This is grogeous C Rose. I love the blue marble effect on this bangle  [emoji7]



Thanks so much my friend [emoji5]


----------



## Silverstar147

Cyanide Rose said:


> Today’s bangle, I hope everyone is enjoying their Sunday [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4375410


Marble effect, beautiful!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silverstar147 said:


> Marble effect, beautiful!



Hi SIlverstar! Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## jadeitebear

Cyanide Rose said:


> Today’s bangle, I hope everyone is enjoying their Sunday [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4375410


Nice!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> Nice!



Thanks jadeitebear [emoji16]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Today’s bangle [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

The other side, Take care jadies [emoji5]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Today’s bangle [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4376135



I love this one C Rose... such a pretty lavender and I adore the little minty green spot and the kiss of honey [emoji7]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> I love this one C Rose... such a pretty lavender and I adore the little minty green spot and the kiss of honey [emoji7]



Thanks so much 2BJM!  I haven’t worn jade in a while, so it’s fun getting back into my collection again [emoji5]


----------



## dster1

Hi Jadies, I need your help picking a bangle. Out of the three below, which would you choose and why? 



A) very lavender but not as translucent. Mid range of my budget. 



B) caught my eye first and love the translucency bit worried about the thinness (4.2mm) for 24/7 wear. This costs the least amongst the three here. 



C) beautiful patterns but I worry that the green would seem very dark in person. This is also the most expensive of the three. 

Thank you for your input!


----------



## Silverstar147

C Rose, I’m a big fan of lavender/ purple jadeite. Your bangle is beautiful!

Dster1: I’m torn between A and C. As mentioned above, I love lavender jade bangle. I feel that lavender jadeite gives me the positive warm energy I need. However, I like C for its translucency. This may not help at all, just my two cents. If I had to choose one, I’ll probably go with A.


----------



## Junkenpo

dster1 said:


> Hi Jadies, I need your help picking a bangle. Out of the three below, which would you choose and why?
> 
> 
> A) very lavender but not as translucent. Mid range of my budget.
> 
> 
> B) caught my eye first and love the translucency bit worried about the thinness (4.2mm) for 24/7 wear. This costs the least amongst the three here.
> 
> 
> C) beautiful patterns but I worry that the green would seem very dark in person. This is also the most expensive of the three.
> 
> Thank you for your input!



You cannot go wrong with any of your choices!

For your B choice, though,  I will say that I have 2 thin bangles in that range and I am very, very satisfied with them.  As long as it is not too loose, they are sturdier than you would think.  They are lighter to wear than regular D bangles and very comfortable. It can be easier if you have to type, too.

Here are mine next to regular D bangles in the 6mm thickness.  Top row, L to R: DW and thin black (no name); bottom row, L to R, PL and thin no name. DW is 52mm, PL is 51mm, think black is 52mm, and thin last is 53mm


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silverstar147 said:


> C Rose, I’m a big fan of lavender/ purple jadeite. Your bangle is beautiful!
> 
> Dster1: I’m torn between A and C. As mentioned above, I love lavender jade bangle. I feel that lavender jadeite gives me the positive warm energy I need. However, I like C for its translucency. This may not help at all, just my two cents. If I had to choose one, I’ll probably go with A.



Thanks so much SIlverstar for your kind words [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

dster1 said:


> Hi Jadies, I need your help picking a bangle. Out of the three below, which would you choose and why?
> 
> View attachment 4376716
> 
> A) very lavender but not as translucent. Mid range of my budget.
> 
> View attachment 4376717
> 
> B) .
> 
> View attachment 4376718
> 
> C)
> 
> Thank you for your input![/QUOT
> 
> I really like number one and number three.  Maybe you can get the sellers to send you more pictures in different lighting. That might help to make your decision a bit easier [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silverstar147 said:


> C Rose, I’m a big fan of lavender/ purple jadeite. Your bangle is beautiful!
> 
> Dster1: I’m torn between A and C. As mentioned above, I love lavender jade bangle. I feel that lavender jadeite gives me the positive warm energy I need. However, I like C for its translucency. This may not help at all, just my two cents. If I had to choose one, I’ll probably go with A.



My reply disappeared for some reason. I really like number one and number three. Maybe you could ask them to send you more pictures of the bangles in different lighting. That may make your decision a bit easier [emoji4]


----------



## udalrike

Dster1, I like the lavender one. 
CR, your bangles are beautiful and unique!


----------



## udalrike

Spring in Germany


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

Thank you, cdtracing and everyone!


----------



## udalrike

The croc and Wyoming jade earrings from Allan. Once a friend gifted them to me.


----------



## udalrike




----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> Dster1, I like the lavender one.
> CR, your bangles are beautiful and unique!



Thanks my friend [emoji847]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4376838
> View attachment 4376839





udalrike said:


> View attachment 4376862



I [emoji173]️ all of your TDF pieces!


----------



## dster1

Follow up from my previous post—do you think 2mm is a big difference? My normal size is 54 but option A is 56.6


----------



## gogo94

dster1 said:


> Hi Jadies, I need your help picking a bangle. Out of the three below, which would you choose and why?
> 
> View attachment 4376716
> 
> A) very lavender but not as translucent. Mid range of my budget.
> 
> View attachment 4376717
> 
> B) caught my eye first and love the translucency bit worried about the thinness (4.2mm) for 24/7 wear. This costs the least amongst the three here.
> 
> View attachment 4376718
> 
> C) beautiful patterns but I worry that the green would seem very dark in person. This is also the most expensive of the three.
> 
> Thank you for your input!



I really like B because of the translucence. It seems to be a versatile choice and good for daily wear for better fit. For d shape and princess i always flinch when the bangle is banged against stuffs...

C is a bit similar to an old one I got.  Think the one you show is more translucent too! Let me show you an old photo I took and later give you seller’s pictures as ref. Definitely ask for more photos in outside lighting to see the true colour!!! The green veins do give some character to the bangle. Can’t go wrong with both choices.


----------



## cdtracing

dster1 said:


> Hi Jadies, I need your help picking a bangle. Out of the three below, which would you choose and why?
> 
> View attachment 4376716
> 
> A) very lavender but not as translucent. Mid range of my budget.
> 
> View attachment 4376717
> 
> B) caught my eye first and love the translucency bit worried about the thinness (4.2mm) for 24/7 wear. This costs the least amongst the three here.
> 
> View attachment 4376718
> 
> C) beautiful patterns but I worry that the green would seem very dark in person. This is also the most expensive of the three.
> 
> Thank you for your input!


I like all three.  Love the lavender & the green.  If you're still undecided, you can ask for more pics in different lighting.  I see what JP says about the thinner one.  It would be lighter to wear & more comfortable, especially when doing tasks like typing.


----------



## cdtracing

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4376862


Uli, that croc blows me away every time I see it.  Truly a special piece!!  Love your bracelet stack, too.  Your new melon bracelet is perfect for Spring!!


----------



## jadeitebear

Dster1, B caught my eye too. 24/7 considerations, the thinness is actually a plus imo. I like the extra translucency it gets because of the thinness as well and it has green, lavender and maybe white? That said, I do like the translucency of C but would rank A's lavender for the calmness factor second and then C third. I wish I could be on the lookout for a lavender bangle myself, but I have to be good...

I don't know if any of this helps but have fun choosing! Thanks for sharing and would love to hear what you decide.


----------



## jessicakoh

My new near colorless bangle. Just wanna share. [emoji4]


----------



## BreadnGem

Lovely jade, ladies! It’s been a while since I’m here, so thought I’d post a couple of pics of what I’ve been wearing most lately. A light lavender one and a princess light green. The light green one has some icy lavender patches. 

I still feel self conscious wearing a bangle on each wrist. Do you think it’s too much? The green one is a little difficult to remove.


----------



## udalrike

Hi, BreadnGem,
Your bangles look wonderful and sooo dreamy.  I love princess cuts.
Wearing my only (not hinged) princess cut bangle 
It is a beloved gift.
And don't ask me if 2 bangles are too much...  I am wearing 5 right now.


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

Does anyone know if 9sjw still exists and where they are to find?


----------



## isha_himitsu

Quick question ladies, what does it mean if your bangle changes color? So i had one from when i was in highschool, sometime around 2004-ish that was purchased from china when we did a tour there. I wore it for so many years but the color changed. It was a light lavender without veining, it looked a bit translucent. We had to break it off last year because it was too tight and it became a light green shade. We couldn’t get it off no matter what so we had to break it by force. I did get a replacement from my husband. 

One of the asian ladies we see at the market told me that it was ‘fake’ because it changed color. I honestly have no idea and it was bought as a gift while we were on tour many years ago. I never took it off until last year.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

dster1 said:


> Hi Jadies, I need your help picking a bangle. Out of the three below, which would you choose and why?
> 
> View attachment 4376716
> 
> A) very lavender but not as translucent. Mid range of my budget.
> 
> View attachment 4376717
> 
> B) caught my eye first and love the translucency bit worried about the thinness (4.2mm) for 24/7 wear. This costs the least amongst the three here.
> 
> View attachment 4376718
> 
> C) beautiful patterns but I worry that the green would seem very dark in person. This is also the most expensive of the three.
> 
> Thank you for your input!



Hi dster1 I agree with JKP that the thinness of B is comfortable and it is also very sturdy. I have a thin bangle I used to wear and had no issues. However in terms of my favourite of the 3 i like A and B best. I love A for the gorgeous violet shade. It’s fairly even in tone throughout and I like the broken ice texture. It has a sweetness to it. I love C for its translucence and dreamy swirls. It has more personality and energy.  Personally I would choose C because that is the type of bangle I feel would suit me right now but you have to go with your heart. Sizing is also a factor. Which would fit you best?
Good luck and let us know what you choose. 
Regarding your question re sizing 2 mm can be a big difference depending on how “picky” you are.  My bangles are 50 mm - 52.8 mm and I will not go bigger because it feels really clunky and the gap is huge as I have small wrists. I can go smaller than 50 but don’t wont because I like to remove my bangles easily. So if I loved a bangle but it is 54 I wouldn’t get it it nor would I get a 48mm. All this to say 2 mm can be a lot.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

jessicakoh said:


> View attachment 4377809
> 
> My new near colorless bangle. Just wanna share. [emoji4]



Jessicakoh this is breathtakingly beautiful. Where did you find this one?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

isha_himitsu said:


> Quick question ladies, what does it mean if your bangle changes color? So i had one from when i was in highschool, sometime around 2004-ish that was purchased from china when we did a tour there. I wore it for so many years but the color changed. It was a light lavender without veining, it looked a bit translucent. We had to break it off last year because it was too tight and it became a light green shade. We couldn’t get it off no matter what so we had to break it by force. I did get a replacement from my husband.
> 
> One of the asian ladies we see at the market told me that it was ‘fake’ because it changed color. I honestly have no idea and it was bought as a gift while we were on tour many years ago. I never took it off until last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4378766
> View attachment 4378767



So sorry your bangle broke. I’m sure that was heartbreaking. 
I’ve read that scientifically jade does not change colour but many people have experienced colour change including my dad’s pendant which he has worn for decades. Personally I feel my bangles become ever so slightly more luminous with wear but I’ve never had colour change. 
Would love to see your replacement bangle from your husband


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

So many posts and beautiful pics to catch up. Good to see you Jadies! [emoji847] Hope you all have a lovely day. [emoji4]


----------



## isha_himitsu

2boys_jademommy said:


> So sorry your bangle broke. I’m sure that was heartbreaking.
> I’ve read that scientifically jade does not change colour but many people have experienced colour change including my dad’s pendant which he has worn for decades. Personally I feel my bangles become ever so slightly more luminous with wear but I’ve never had colour change.
> Would love to see your replacement bangle from your husband




We tried breaking it twice actually. In 2012 because my job back on the floor (medical) then did not allow any jewelry but I was excused because i could not get it off. Second was during my pregnancy in 2015 because I was so swollen. Still was not able to break it off.  

Here is the new one. I honestly miss my first one but my replacement is so much easier to wear. I can take it off easily and not have to worry so much.


----------



## dster1

Thank you everyone for you input regarding the three bangles. I ended up with B, the thin one because I just keep going back to it and sizing wise, was most perfect for me. It just shipped from Singapore and should arrive in the states in two weeks. Will update with pics later on!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

isha_himitsu said:


> We tried breaking it twice actually. In 2012 because my job back on the floor (medical) then did not allow any jewelry but I was excused because i could not get it off. Second was during my pregnancy in 2015 because I was so swollen. Still was not able to break it off.
> 
> Here is the new one. I honestly miss my first one but my replacement is so much easier to wear. I can take it off easily and not have to worry so much.
> 
> View attachment 4379285



It’s beautiful! I also prefer bangles that I can take on and off easily. I want to be able to wear different bangles and the thought of having a bangle stuck would bother me. 
I’m happy you found such a pretty replacement even though I understand you miss your old bangle. One forms a bond with jade prices. [emoji4]


----------



## isha_himitsu

2boys_jademommy said:


> It’s beautiful! I also prefer bangles that I can take on and off easily. I want to be able to wear different bangles and the thought of having a bangle stuck would bother me.
> I’m happy you found such a pretty replacement even though I understand you miss your old bangle. One forms a bond with jade prices. [emoji4]



Thank you! Yes and i was afraid of ‘losing’ it because i felt protected with it on. So if i had no replacement, i felt like i would get hit by something tragic. Lol. A little overactive imagination going on.


----------



## BreadnGem

isha_himitsu said:


> Quick question ladies, what does it mean if your bangle changes color? So i had one from when i was in highschool, sometime around 2004-ish that was purchased from china when we did a tour there. I wore it for so many years but the color changed. It was a light lavender without veining, it looked a bit translucent. We had to break it off last year because it was too tight and it became a light green shade. We couldn’t get it off no matter what so we had to break it by force. I did get a replacement from my husband.
> 
> One of the asian ladies we see at the market told me that it was ‘fake’ because it changed color. I honestly have no idea and it was bought as a gift while we were on tour many years ago. I never took it off until last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4378766
> View attachment 4378767



Looking at the pieces of your old bangle, I would hazard a guess that it wasn’t fake but most likely treated jade where the lavender color was injected into the treated jade. Over time, the dye or whatever it was could have faded. 

Many people, including jade sellers, have said that untreated jade (grade A jade) could become more glossy and translucent with continuous wear, and if there are color veins, sometimes these veins could “spread”. However , it is unlikely for grade A to change its color completely from one color to a completely different one. 

Nonetheless, regardless of whether your old bangle was treated, it brought you many years of joy, which is most important. I think it’s wonderful to have a piece of jewelry that you could wear from the time you were a teenager to when you are an adult. 

Your new bangle is very pretty and the colors are very fresh and appealing. May it bring you  many many years of joy too! [emoji4]


----------



## TankerToad

C


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 4380050



I love the gold bangle with your gold hinged jade bangle. Very elegant. The hibiscus carvings are so pretty.


----------



## berniechocolate

BreadnGem said:


> Lovely jade, ladies! It’s been a while since I’m here, so thought I’d post a couple of pics of what I’ve been wearing most lately. A light lavender one and a princess light green. The light green one has some icy lavender patches.
> 
> I still feel self conscious wearing a bangle on each wrist. Do you think it’s too much? The green one is a little difficult to remove.
> 
> View attachment 4377840
> 
> View attachment 4377841



Lovely to see this ! Even though posting on from different continent now .  You are still the poster gal for lavenders . 

I don’t think it’s too much at all ! Haha , I have decided that imitation is flattery so will be wearing two bangles one on each side ! [emoji23]


----------



## berniechocolate

An oval blue with a new oil blue jadeite bangle .   I like that both widths are not too thick . One on each hand . So I m emulating Bread & Jem’s style


----------



## berniechocolate

dster1 said:


> Hi Jadies, I need your help picking a bangle. Out of the three below, which would you choose and why?
> 
> View attachment 4376716
> 
> A) very lavender but not as translucent. Mid range of my budget.
> 
> View attachment 4376717
> 
> B) caught my eye first and love the translucency bit worried about the thinness (4.2mm) for 24/7 wear. This costs the least amongst the three here.
> 
> View attachment 4376718
> 
> C) beautiful patterns but I worry that the green would seem very dark in person. This is also the most expensive of the three.
> 
> Thank you for your input!



The first two are very sweet .  Translucence better than the last as well , so my vote goes to the first 2


----------



## isha_himitsu

BreadnGem said:


> Looking at the pieces of your old bangle, I would hazard a guess that it wasn’t fake but most likely treated jade where the lavender color was injected into the treated jade. Over time, the dye or whatever it was could have faded.
> 
> Many people, including jade sellers, have said that untreated jade (grade A jade) could become more glossy and translucent with continuous wear, and if there are color veins, sometimes these veins could “spread”. However , it is unlikely for grade A to change its color completely from one color to a completely different one.
> 
> Nonetheless, regardless of whether your old bangle was treated, it brought you many years of joy, which is most important. I think it’s wonderful to have a piece of jewelry that you could wear from the time you were a teenager to when you are an adult.
> 
> Your new bangle is very pretty and the colors are very fresh and appealing. May it bring you  many many years of joy too! [emoji4]



Now I understand. It did bring me so much joy and security for so many years that’s why I was sad to get it off... i had to keep it, just because!

Thank you for the time and effort explaining to me. I appreciate it!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

WOW! So many amazing pieces! [emoji173]️

Today I am wearing this bangle. I hope all of the Jadies here are enjoying their day!


----------



## gogo94

Love seeing all the different jades!! I’m wearing this today. My very first bangle


----------



## Cyanide Rose

gogo94 said:


> Love seeing all the different jades!! I’m wearing this today. My very first bangle
> 
> View attachment 4380917



It’s a beautiful bangle [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> View attachment 4380231
> View attachment 4380232
> 
> 
> An oval blue with a new oil blue jadeite bangle .   I like that both widths are not too thick . One on each hand . So I m emulating Bread & Jem’s style



Beautiful blues Bernie! That oil blue is stunning.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> WOW! So many amazing pieces! [emoji173]️
> 
> Today I am wearing this bangle. I hope all of the Jadies here are enjoying their day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4380443
> View attachment 4380444



I love your pretty Princess bangle - it looks beautiful on you C Rose.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

gogo94 said:


> Love seeing all the different jades!! I’m wearing this today. My very first bangle
> 
> View attachment 4380917



Congrats on your first bangle! I love the sweet lavender. It looks like a very snug fit too.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> I love your pretty Princess bangle - it looks beautiful on you C Rose.



Thank you 2BJM for your kind words [emoji4]


----------



## Icyjade

berniechocolate said:


> View attachment 4380232
> 
> 
> An oval blue with a new oil blue jadeite bangle .   I like that both widths are not too thick . One on each hand . So I m emulating Bread & Jem’s style



Oh my gosh I really love this. Any chance that the seller has any sister bangles left?


----------



## Icyjade

My collection has expanded quite a bit and was going through them today so I can take stock of what I already have and not buy more of the same...

Whites/icy/glassy:



Greens:



And altogether with a purple pendant that I love:



I’m thinking purples or bluish ones will be nice, but then I don’t mind more of certain shades of green too... or maybe some “red” jadeite?


----------



## isha_himitsu

Icyjade said:


> My collection has expanded quite a bit and was going through them today so I can take stock of what I already have and not buy more of the same...
> 
> Whites/icy/glassy:
> View attachment 4381252
> 
> 
> Greens:
> View attachment 4381250
> 
> 
> And altogether with a purple pendant that I love:
> View attachment 4381251
> 
> 
> I’m thinking purples or bluish ones will be nice, but then I don’t mind more of certain shades of green too... or maybe some “red” jadeite?



What a beautiful collection! I love the whites, so classy!


----------



## Lulafleur

Hi,

I’m looking for buying a blue/lavender jade bangle. It is so difficult when you can not see it irl. What is your experience with the Colors. Do you believe the bangle (not on the wrist) is super purple and like marble? Many thanks in advance!! Kind regards Kristin


----------



## Lulafleur

jessicakoh said:


> View attachment 4377809
> 
> My new near colorless bangle. Just wanna share. [emoji4]


It looks gorgeous!! Do you have any recommended online seller? Thank you!!


----------



## cdtracing

Icyjade said:


> My collection has expanded quite a bit and was going through them today so I can take stock of what I already have and not buy more of the same...
> 
> Whites/icy/glassy:
> View attachment 4381252
> 
> 
> Greens:
> View attachment 4381250
> 
> 
> And altogether with a purple pendant that I love:
> View attachment 4381251
> 
> 
> I’m thinking purples or bluish ones will be nice, but then I don’t mind more of certain shades of green too... or maybe some “red” jadeite?


WOW!!  You have a splendid collection!  I love jade & diamonds.  Those carved icy jade & diamond earrings are so beautiful!!!  Your collection is so classic!!  I'm jelly!!  LOL


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lulafleur said:


> Hi,
> 
> I’m looking for buying a blue/lavender jade bangle. It is so difficult when you can not see it irl. What is your experience with the Colors. Do you believe the bangle (not on the wrist) is super purple and like marble? Many thanks in advance!! Kind regards Kristin



This is gorgeous Kristin! Is the bangle on the wrist yours? I love the soft blue lavender. As for the second one it is a beautiful purple pink lavender which I suspect would look different under different lighting. It would probably be paler under bright sun as lavender often photographs more vivid. As for marble - the grain is fairly fine so it wouldn’t be too marbly.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Lulafleur said:


> Hi,
> 
> I’m looking for buying a blue/lavender jade bangle. It is so difficult when you can not see it irl. What is your experience with the Colors. Do you believe the bangle (not on the wrist) is super purple and like marble? Many thanks in advance!! Kind regards Kristin



This is gorgeous Kristin! Is the bangle on the wrist yours? I love the soft blue lavender. As for the second one it is a beautiful purple pink lavender which I suspect would look different under different lighting. It would probably be paler under bright sun as lavender often photographs more vivid. As for marble - the grain is fairly fine so it wouldn’t be too marbly.


----------



## NephriteGoddess

Hello all 
Catching up on all the lovely pics of the beautiful jade. Spring has finally sprung!!

Here is what I'm wearing today - Siberian nephrite. One of my clearest pieces - it's got some little inclusion dots here and there that add to its character. Pic taken in the sun - almost makes it look neon - still grateful for the warm sunlight!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Icyjade said:


> My collection has expanded quite a bit and was going through them today so I can take stock of what I already have and not buy more of the same...
> 
> Whites/icy/glassy:
> View attachment 4381252
> 
> 
> Greens:
> View attachment 4381250
> 
> 
> And altogether with a purple pendant that I love:
> View attachment 4381251
> 
> 
> I’m thinking purples or bluish ones will be nice, but then I don’t mind more of certain shades of green too... or maybe some “red” jadeite?



You have a very icy and amazing collection.  [emoji7]


----------



## udalrike

Such wonderful bangles and other jewelry !!! Beautiful colours and perfect pieces of art! 

I bought a unique jade bangle from France (jade from Myanmar)


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike




----------



## 2boys_jademommy

NephriteGoddess said:


> Hello all
> Catching up on all the lovely pics of the beautiful jade. Spring has finally sprung!!
> 
> Here is what I'm wearing today - Siberian nephrite. One of my clearest pieces - it's got some little inclusion dots here and there that add to its character. Pic taken in the sun - almost makes it look neon - still grateful for the warm sunlight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4381450



That’s a bright apple green! I’m so thankful for the sun today too [emoji41]


----------



## Junkenpo

Icyjade said:


> My collection has expanded quite a bit and was going through them today so I can take stock of what I already have and not buy more of the same...
> 
> Whites/icy/glassy:
> 
> Greens:
> 
> And altogether with a purple pendant that I love:
> 
> I’m thinking purples or bluish ones will be nice, but then I don’t mind more of certain shades of green too... or maybe some “red” jadeite?



So pretty!  Aweome collection.  I like how you can have them displayed like that.  It would make picking through my jewelry so mcuh fun and feel more like shopping your  own collection.  That flower though....!  Is it a ring or a brooch or a pendant?  I would love something like that.  Does the seller have an online shop?  PM me if so, please.


----------



## Icyjade

isha_himitsu said:


> What a beautiful collection! I love the whites, so classy!





cdtracing said:


> WOW!!  You have a splendid collection!  I love jade & diamonds.  Those carved icy jade & diamond earrings are so beautiful!!!  Your collection is so classic!!  I'm jelly!!  LOL





2boys_jademommy said:


> You have a very icy and amazing collection.  [emoji7]



Thank you ladies! Didn’t realize my collection is “classic” but ok I like simple cabs and settings so classic is good. And I like icy/glassy jade a lot.  

Unfortunately (or perhaps fortunately given the price tags of the ones I obsess over) I still don’t have many bangles due to my man hands and preference for princess style bangles... so jelly when I see all the pretty bangles shared here. 



Junkenpo said:


> So pretty!  Aweome collection.  I like how you can have them displayed like that.  It would make picking through my jewelry so mcuh fun and feel more like shopping your  own collection.  That flower though....!  Is it a ring or a brooch or a pendant?  I would love something like that.  Does the seller have an online shop?  PM me if so, please.



No... hahaha I just use the props for photo taking. They are usually kept in velvet trays in stacked drawers. I’ll love a nice “Jewellery counter” at home but that’s not likely to happen. 

The flower is a pendant but comes in ring form as well. I especially love this one. Still available but yellow looks horrid on me. If you get something pls share with us! Pm you in a bit.


----------



## cdtracing

Icyjade said:


> Thank you ladies! Didn’t realize my collection is “classic” but ok I like simple cabs and settings so classic is good. And I like icy/glassy jade a lot.
> 
> Unfortunately (or perhaps fortunately given the price tags of the ones I obsess over) I still don’t have many bangles due to my man hands and preference for princess style bangles... so jelly when I see all the pretty bangles shared here.
> 
> 
> 
> No... hahaha I just use the props for photo taking. They are usually kept in velvet trays in stacked drawers. I’ll love a nice “Jewellery counter” at home but that’s not likely to happen.
> 
> The flower is a pendant but comes in ring form as well. I especially love this one. Still available but yellow looks horrid on me. If you get something pls share with us! Pm you in a bit.
> View attachment 4381823


I would love to know where you found these lovelies!!!  Please share if you're comfortable doing so.  You can PM me if you want.


----------



## Icyjade

cdtracing said:


> I would love to know where you found these lovelies!!!  Please share if you're comfortable doing so.  You can PM me if you want.



Sure. I think I must have shared on the other forum if not also here anyway.

1. Kathy Jade
Online I go for Kathy Jade. It’s also Koojade on eBay but I think their website is cheaper.

https://www.kathyjade.com/Store/Web...gory&key=8f596982-4dca-443b-b8db-1224d435719a

If you are on the Line app you can also try their biweekly online auctions.

Great returns policy - I’ve returned several items before so I can vouch for it.

Photos can turn out better than actual item but usually is a fair representation. And like I’ve said returns are excellent.

2. All About Jade (AAJ)
I’m in Singapore so I use the site more for browsing of new stock than buying (since I prefer to check out irl) but if you are overseas then the site is best. Has a returns policy as well but obviously I haven’t tried since I’ve always gone down to the store to look/see irl.

https://www.allaboutjade.com.sg/

Photos are not glamorized so I would say there isn’t over representation of the item. At least nothing surprising when I see irl vs website.

They do have way more stock than on the site so if you are looking for something I think no harm to msg n check if they have something you are looking for. Eg they always have a pile of barrels but I only see a few on the site.

3. Others
I also buy from other local jewellers but they don’t have a strong web presence.

———
If you are after classic designs, I think Kathy Jade and AAJ should be able to provide quite a few temptations.


----------



## berniechocolate

Icyjade said:


> Oh my gosh I really love this. Any chance that the seller has any sister bangles left?



Hi , this is from HK , this variety is call 蓝水翡翠 in Cantonese .   I got it through my mother in law ‘s regular seller in Hk .  She’s going to join her family Canada soon , so it depends on if she’s going on anymore buying trips to Myanmar ( Burma ) or she  might retire for good . 




Pictured here with any icy one oval . Thanks for the compliments !  I do love the unique intense bluish green .  It like it’s got chatoyancy when there’s sufficient light . And rather deep green when it’s darker ! 

By the way love all your jade .  So lovely the greens and the icy and all so translucent !


----------



## berniechocolate

Icyjade said:


> My collection has expanded quite a bit and was going through them today so I can take stock of what I already have and not buy more of the same...
> 
> Whites/icy/glassy:
> View attachment 4381252
> 
> 
> Greens:
> View attachment 4381250
> 
> 
> And altogether with a purple pendant that I love:
> View attachment 4381251
> 
> 
> I’m thinking purples or bluish ones will be nice, but then I don’t mind more of certain shades of green too... or maybe some “red” jadeite?



[emoji39][emoji39][emoji39][emoji39]


----------



## berniechocolate

2boys_jademommy said:


> Beautiful blues Bernie! That oil blue is stunning.



Yes , this was a fluke purchase .  I like the intense color but it look quite deep in the original pics .  Was surprised , it would work with my skin tone .  I m usually an icy white type of gal because it’s easy to wear them without thinking if they would be matchy with my clothes and stuff .  But this oil blue is quite interesting .  Like a chameleon . Goes from deep dark green indoors  to a translucent green in good lighting . Thanks sweets !


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> Yes , this was a fluke purchase .  I like the intense color but it look quite deep in the original pics .  Was surprised , it would work with my skin tone .  I m usually an icy white type of gal because it’s easy to wear them without thinking if they would be matchy with my clothes and stuff .  But this oil blue is quite interesting .  Like a chameleon . Goes from deep dark green indoors  to a translucent green in good lighting . Thanks sweets !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382103
> View attachment 4382110



It’s stunning on you as is all of your pieces. I think I’ve said this before but you have lovely skin Bernie and everything you wear looks great on you [emoji6]. I’ve yet to see an oval princess in real life but it looks like a interesting shape.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

I’m waiting for my son ‘s swim class to be over and took a couple of pics hoping the other parents don’t notice and think I’m weird lol!


----------



## cdtracing

Icyjade said:


> Sure. I think I must have shared on the other forum if not also here anyway.
> 
> 1. Kathy Jade
> Online I go for Kathy Jade. It’s also Koojade on eBay but I think their website is cheaper.
> 
> https://www.kathyjade.com/Store/Web...gory&key=8f596982-4dca-443b-b8db-1224d435719a
> 
> If you are on the Line app you can also try their biweekly online auctions.
> 
> Great returns policy - I’ve returned several items before so I can vouch for it.
> 
> Photos can turn out better than actual item but usually is a fair representation. And like I’ve said returns are excellent.
> 
> 2. All About Jade (AAJ)
> I’m in Singapore so I use the site more for browsing of new stock than buying (since I prefer to check out irl) but if you are overseas then the site is best. Has a returns policy as well but obviously I haven’t tried since I’ve always gone down to the store to look/see irl.
> 
> https://www.allaboutjade.com.sg/
> 
> Photos are not glamorized so I would say there isn’t over representation of the item. At least nothing surprising when I see irl vs website.
> 
> They do have way more stock than on the site so if you are looking for something I think no harm to msg n check if they have something you are looking for. Eg they always have a pile of barrels but I only see a few on the site.
> 
> 3. Others
> I also buy from other local jewellers but they don’t have a strong web presence.
> 
> ———
> If you are after classic designs, I think Kathy Jade and AAJ should be able to provide quite a few temptations.


Thank you so much, Icyjade!!  I'm definitely going to check out Kathy Jade!!


----------



## berniechocolate

2boys_jademommy said:


> I’m waiting for my son ‘s swim class to be over and took a couple of pics hoping the other parents don’t notice and think I’m weird lol!
> 
> View attachment 4382130
> View attachment 4382131



You know , I m always looking like a looney while in the queue at supermarkets at the cashier for my turn [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. Or when I take my son swimming at the pool and he’s practicing his frog kicks ... 

Taking pictures of how jade looks in different lighting has become a pastime ! 

I like the orange patch in second . Because I have thin wrist , the thicker bangles feels heavy on me . Though I like them on you , very bold  . First one has interesting green flecks . Where you are , where do you shop for jadeite ?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> You know , I m always looking like a looney while in the queue at supermarkets at the cashier for my turn [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. Or when I take my son swimming at the pool and he’s practicing his frog kicks ...
> 
> Taking pictures of how jade looks in different lighting has become a pastime !
> 
> I like the orange patch in second . Because I have thin wrist , the thicker bangles feels heavy on me . Though I like them on you , very bold  . First one has interesting green flecks . Where you are , where do you shop for jadeite ?



Lol yes and even worse is when I try to get a better look at other people’s bangles without them knowing. 
They are the same bangle - just different sides. Most of the time I buy my jade at stores in Markham (Toronto) since we have some reputable jade stores here but this one is from Ultimate Jadeite. First time I bought from them and I’m happy with the purchase and with their customer service. 
You and I have similar bangle size. I find there isn’t a big selection for the slimmer daintier bangles. This one looks beastier in the pics. It’s actually about 14 mm.


----------



## mrs moulds

Icyjade said:


> My collection has expanded quite a bit and was going through them today so I can take stock of what I already have and not buy more of the same...
> 
> Whites/icy/glassy:
> View attachment 4381252
> 
> 
> Greens:
> View attachment 4381250
> 
> 
> And altogether with a purple pendant that I love:
> View attachment 4381251
> 
> 
> I’m thinking purples or bluish ones will be nice, but then I don’t mind more of certain shades of green too... or maybe some “red” jadeite?


OMGosh!!!!!  I'm in love, love, love with your collection!  Simply breathtaking!


----------



## mrs moulds

I need to check into a ‘Jade Rehab’ fast! My hubby can’t know about this purchase!   Here she is...... Burmese jadeite bracelet ‘ moss in the snow’ Pictures doesn’t do it justice. The white glows next to green and it’s BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Cyanide Rose

mrs moulds said:


> I need to check into a ‘Jade Rehab’ fast! My hubby can’t know about this purchase!   Here she is...... Burmese jadeite bracelet ‘ moss in the snow’ Pictures doesn’t do it justice. The white glows next to green and it’s BEAUTIFUL



Beautiful Mrs M. as always [emoji4]


----------



## mrs moulds

I need to check into a ‘Jade Rehab’ fast! My hubby can’t know about this purchase!   Here she is...... Burmese jadeite bracelet ‘ moss in the snow’ Pictures doesn’t do it justice. The white glows next to


----------



## mrs moulds

mrs moulds said:


> I need to check into a ‘Jade Rehab’ fast! My hubby can’t know about this purchase!   Here she is...... Burmese jadeite bracelet ‘ moss in the snow’ Pictures doesn’t do it justice. The white glows next to


Sorry for the double post! As you can tell, I’m EXCITED


----------



## mrs moulds

Cyanide Rose said:


> Beautiful Mrs M. as always [emoji4]


Thank you precious ❤️


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

mrs moulds said:


> I need to check into a ‘Jade Rehab’ fast! My hubby can’t know about this purchase!   Here she is...... Burmese jadeite bracelet ‘ moss in the snow’ Pictures doesn’t do it justice. The white glows next to green and it’s BEAUTIFUL



Lol jade rehab 

Gorgeous!


----------



## cdtracing

mrs moulds said:


> I need to check into a ‘Jade Rehab’ fast! My hubby can’t know about this purchase!   Here she is...... Burmese jadeite bracelet ‘ moss in the snow’ Pictures doesn’t do it justice. The white glows next to green and it’s BEAUTIFUL


This is a real beauty!!!


----------



## Joy by Helen

berniechocolate said:


> Hi , this is from HK , this variety is call 蓝水翡翠 in Cantonese .   I got it through my mother in law ‘s regular seller in Hk .  She’s going to join her family Canada soon , so it depends on if she’s going on anymore buying trips to Myanmar ( Burma ) or she  might retire for good .
> 
> View attachment 4382101
> 
> 
> Pictured here with any icy one oval . Thanks for the compliments !  I do love the unique intense bluish green .  It like it’s got chatoyancy when there’s sufficient light . And rather deep green when it’s darker !
> 
> By the way love all your jade .  So lovely the greens and the icy and all so translucent !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382102


----------



## Joy by Helen

I wish to know if I can see a few of her icy Jade bracelets. I’m from Canada and I wish to buy & I can meet here when she’s in Canada. Thank you so much.


----------



## Joy by Helen

mrs moulds said:


> I need to check into a ‘Jade Rehab’ fast! My hubby can’t know about this purchase!   Here she is...... Burmese jadeite bracelet ‘ moss in the snow’ Pictures doesn’t do it justice. The white glows next to green and it’s BEAUTIFUL


Can can you tell me where you bought this, please ? I am searching for this kind for so many years...So so beautiful !!! Whenever you’re tired of it, please let me know


----------



## udalrike

What a stunning bangle, Mrs. Moulds !!!


----------



## udalrike

2 boys, your bangle is a beauty!


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike




----------



## mrs moulds

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4385038


----------



## mrs moulds

Joy by Helen said:


> Can can you tell me where you bought this, please ? I am searching for this kind for so many years...So so beautiful !!! Whenever you’re tired of it, please let me know


Sure I can!  the site is: https://yingyujade.com/.  This site is amazing!  Contains all types of Jade at various price points.  I hope you see something that you like !


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4385038



This bangle must feel really substantial on your wrist - is it comfortable to wear Uli? I love how it’s so big and bold while the flower carving is very delicate and pretty. Gorgeous colours too. And silly question but is this one bangle - the lattice carving and the flower are two sides of the same bangle right?


----------



## Junkenpo

Just a heads up for those who haven't read through all our jade threads or are lurking or aren't familiar with how to tell if jade is grade A jadeite as opposed to nephrite, serpentine, some other jade-look-alike or colored or treated. Ying yu is on the "buyer beware" list as a seller to be careful of.  Qn on jade bangle  You can do a search of tPF for specifics, but in the past, several posters have stated they have felt mislead about the type, quality, and/or treatment of the stone they bought or were inquiring about from the ying yu site.  Please educate yourselves about the tells of jade and comparison shop for quality/color/price from other trusted sellers.  Be careful of all sellers, even the trusted ones.  Make sure the seller has a good return policy before buying, always.


----------



## Silverstar147

Udalrike, recently I’ve been into carved jadeite and have been exploring Jade by Nikolai. She has some beautiful carved bangles as well as rings, etc. Your beauty reminds me of her creations - crazily expensive though. I love the hint of lavender in your bangle, and the green color is really nice too!


----------



## udalrike

2boys, thank you! I LOVE to wear the bangle. Can't wear it always though as it is really big and I might bang it against the wall, for example. Yes, these are two sides of the same bangle. And the French seller told me that she used to sell jewelry at the Ritz in Paris. The Ritz!!!


----------



## udalrike

Silverstar, thanks for reminding me of jade by Nikolai. They have gorgeous bangles!!! 
The new bangle is one of my absolute favourites now.
Saw this at jade by Nikolai (18000 dollars!!!)


----------



## udalrike

A goldfish playing with 2 coins....


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

Here you can see the unique shape


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike




----------



## mrs moulds

Junkenpo said:


> Just a heads up for those who haven't read through all our jade threads or are lurking or aren't familiar with how to tell if jade is grade A jadeite as opposed to nephrite, serpentine, some other jade-look-alike or colored or treated. Ying yu is on the "buyer beware" list as a seller to be careful of.  Qn on jade bangle  You can do a search of tPF for specifics, but in the past, several posters have stated they have felt mislead about the type, quality, and/or treatment of the stone they bought or were inquiring about from the ying yu site.  Please educate yourselves about the tells of jade and comparison shop for quality/color/price from other trusted sellers.  Be careful of all sellers, even the trusted ones.  Make sure the seller has a good return policy before buying, always.


Thank you for this. I’ve just purchased a bangle from this site, and I had the piece verified through a local jeweler that specializes in jade. Thank God I didn’t get ripped off. However, I will keep your review in mind. This is why I love TPF! We always look out for one another!


----------



## mrs moulds

Junkenpo said:


> Just a heads up for those who haven't read through all our jade threads or are lurking or aren't familiar with how to tell if jade is grade A jadeite as opposed to nephrite, serpentine, some other jade-look-alike or colored or treated. Ying yu is on the "buyer beware" list as a seller to be careful of.  Qn on jade bangle  You can do a search of tPF for specifics, but in the past, several posters have stated they have felt mislead about the type, quality, and/or treatment of the stone they bought or were inquiring about from the ying yu site.  Please educate yourselves about the tells of jade and comparison shop for quality/color/price from other trusted sellers.  Be careful of all sellers, even the trusted ones.  Make sure the seller has a good return policy before buying, always.


----------



## mrs moulds

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4386208


Beautiful ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## cdtracing

Nikolai has amazingly beautiful carved jadite, as well as Sheentiff.  Both are crazy expensive.  I saw a carved pendant of dark green jadite (very translucent)  by Sheentiff that I have fallen in love with but I would have to win the lottery before I could buy it!


----------



## berniechocolate

Joy by Helen said:


> I wish to know if I can see a few of her icy Jade bracelets. I’m from Canada and I wish to buy & I can meet here when she’s in Canada. Thank you so much.



Hi sorry , she only sell to a few regular customers of hers in HK and will be in retirement if relocating to Canada for good soon  . 

In any case . Tpf has house rules , and I don’t want to be held responsible for facilitating any sales or advertorial of any private sellers . In case things are not satisfactory . Should she ever decide to have a website or selling , perhaps I would share in the jade seller list . For your kind understanding [emoji846]


----------



## Icyjade

mrs moulds said:


> I need to check into a ‘Jade Rehab’ fast! My hubby can’t know about this purchase!   Here she is...... Burmese jadeite bracelet ‘ moss in the snow’ Pictures doesn’t do it justice. The white glows next to green and it’s BEAUTIFUL



I love this!


----------



## Icyjade

2boys_jademommy said:


> Lol yes and even worse is when I try to get a better look at other people’s bangles without them knowing.
> They are the same bangle - just different sides. Most of the time I buy my jade at stores in Markham (Toronto) since we have some reputable jade stores here but this one is from Ultimate Jadeite. First time I bought from them and I’m happy with the purchase and with their customer service.
> You and I have similar bangle size. I find there isn’t a big selection for the slimmer daintier bangles. This one looks beastier in the pics. It’s actually about 14 mm.



Ultimate Jadeite is quite reputable and for any Singapore based sellers you can also ask for a local cert from Nanyang lab that is trusted locally.


----------



## udalrike

The French seller I bought my huge new bangle from, has this jade necklace now.


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

I like it very much but it is not exactly my style. What do you think?


----------



## Icyjade

udalrike said:


> I like it very much but it is not exactly my style. What do you think?



It looks like commercial quality jade. I’m not experienced at all to tell from pics if it’s treated or untreated jade without any certification, but personally I prefer jade that has more water and translucency and also color intensity if going for green/purple jade.

Though if it is really cheap and makes you happy, then go for it.


----------



## berniechocolate

udalrike said:


> I like it very much but it is not exactly my style. What do you think?



I think it’s pretty cool to try something different Uli .  It’s a bold statement type of necklace .  Something u might want to take off during bed time but would be nice for a lovely date with your hubby


----------



## dster1

My bangle came in yesterday!


----------



## Silverstar147

Udalrike, I think the jade itself is beautiful though the necklace is not my style.
Dster: It’s lovely on you wrist!!


----------



## cdtracing

udalrike said:


> I like it very much but it is not exactly my style. What do you think?


WOW, Uli!!  That necklace is gorgeous!!  I love the carved beads & the carved flower!  I wish the flower was on an enhacer bale so it could be removed if wanted & just the bead necklace could be worn...2 necklaces in one.  Love the contrast between the colors!


----------



## cdtracing

Dster, your bangle is beautiful!!!


----------



## udalrike

Thanks for your opinions, jadies!
I bought it.


----------



## udalrike

Good idea, Cdtracing! The seller bought the peony first and had it made into a necklace then.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Thanks for your opinions, jadies!
> I bought it.



I think it will look lovely on you Uli as you always rock the bold jewellery [emoji8]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

dster1 said:


> My bangle came in yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4388856
> View attachment 4388857
> View attachment 4388858



I looks great on you! Beautiful blend of soft green and lavender. I have a similar bangle that I have not worn in a while. May post later.


----------



## Silverstar147

Hi Jadies,
I need your advice, jade sisters. I’m interested in an oval bangle but rather concerned about the size. It’s 55mm inner diameter on the longer side and 46 mm  on the shorter side. I’m wearing a D-shaped bangle that is 53.7 mm in inner diameter, and it fits perfectly though it’s a pain literally to put on and take off.
Will this oval bangle fit my wrist, and will I be able to even put it on? Btw, I have a rather chubby hand. Lol


----------



## udalrike

Silverstar, I never tried to buy such a bangle. Other members might know. 
2 boys, thanks! 
Meanwhile I am wearing my Hetian jade bangles.


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike




----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4389644



Beautiful bangles Uli, especially in the sunlight.  [emoji7]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silverstar147 said:


> Hi Jadies,
> I need your advice, jade sisters. I’m interested in an oval bangle but rather concerned about the size. It’s 55mm inner diameter on the longer side and 46 mm  on the shorter side. I’m wearing a D-shaped bangle that is 53.7 mm in inner diameter, and it fits perfectly though it’s a pain literally to put on and take off.
> Will this oval bangle fit my wrist, and will I be able to even put it on? Btw, I have a rather chubby hand. Lol



Silverstar my guess would be it’s too small. You mentioned your 53.7mm is painful to put on and take off. From what I understand you should go up approx 2 mm so in this case it’s not quite 2 mm which may have been ok if the shorter side was closer in diameter but it’s 46 mm which is quite a big difference. If it’s an online order just make sure you know what their return policy is.


----------



## gogo94

Hello jadies happy Sunday. Enjoying my new purchase from churk!! First time buying from him.
 Showing a mod shot and original photo. Its v true to photo! Maybe I’ll swap the chain around to a wire choker.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

gogo94 said:


> Hello jadies happy Sunday. Enjoying my new purchase from churk!! First time buying from him.
> Showing a mod shot and original photo. Its v true to photo! Maybe I’ll swap the chain around to a wire choker.
> 
> View attachment 4389681
> 
> View attachment 4389682



Pretty pendant! I like the delicate carving [emoji4]


----------



## udalrike




----------



## Silverstar147

Thank you so much for your response, Udalrike and 2boys_jademommy!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

My ring today


----------



## Silverstar147

2boys_jademommy said:


> My ring today
> View attachment 4389961
> View attachment 4389963


Oooh the purple color!!! My dream, Jademommy!


----------



## Silverstar147

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4389643


Udalrike, your melon bangle is such an inspiration to me to get one like that!


----------



## isha_himitsu

2boys_jademommy said:


> My ring today
> View attachment 4389961
> View attachment 4389963




So pretty!!!


----------



## mrs moulds

dster1 said:


> My bangle came in yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4388856
> View attachment 4388857
> View attachment 4388858


❤️❤️❤️


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silverstar147 said:


> Oooh the purple color!!! My dream, Jademommy!



Thank you so much - I love this ring. The colour shows up more vibrantly in photos but it is a violet / purple in real life. It would be amazing to have a bangle with this colour saturation but would be way out of my price range so this ring will have to do.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> My ring today
> View attachment 4389961
> View attachment 4389963



Still gorgeous!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4389643



Love this combo!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I wore lemonade today. 2B you reminded me to did out some rings for tomorrow. Love the lavender ring [emoji16]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> I wore lemonade today. 2B you reminded me to did out some rings for tomorrow. Love the lavender ring [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4390334



Thank you C Rose [emoji257] I love your Lemonade bangle - she actually looks icy and refreshing lol! [emoji8]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thank you C Rose [emoji257] I love your Lemonade bangle - she actually looks icy and refreshing lol! [emoji8]



Thank you dear friend[emoji847] My hubby named her LOL [emoji23] In the sun she is icy, inside she more green with little icy green veins, that are hard to capture. I did find another similar one on line. I’ll have to dig that picture out to show you. 

I do wonder why jade changes color in different lighting. I will have to search and see what I can find out about that. But searching just makes you find more to buy  [emoji6]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Here is the picture [emoji5]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Here is the picture [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4390389



This is very pretty too. Is it from the same seller as Lemonade? That’s nice that your husband named your bangle. 
I also find it fascinating that jade can look drastically different under different lighting. Maybe because of the translucent quality the light can pass through and change the way our eyes perceive the colour. But I suspect there is much more to it.


----------



## Silverstar147

Cyanide: Lemonade — I love the name! And the bangle too! It’s so dreamy.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> This is very pretty too. Is it from the same seller as Lemonade? That’s nice that your husband named your bangle.
> I also find it fascinating But I suspect there is much more to it.



Not the same seller, I purchased mine from an estate sale a couple years ago. It’s one of my favorites and for a while there I was buying similar bangles to my favorites, in case anything happened to them. This back up bangle was a little too rich for my blood though at $6688.  It seems like the price of jade has skyrocketed since my obsessive buying days. Maybe that’s for the best, I can live vicariously through the mod shots of the new jade posted here [emoji16]

BTW, your theory on the color change sounds good to me.  It’s  like having two different bangles  in one [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silverstar147 said:


> Cyanide: Lemonade — I love the name! And the bangle too! It’s so dreamy.



Thanks SIlverstar! The bangle in you avatar is beautiful! It looks like a perfect fit too [emoji4]


----------



## Silverstar147

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks SIlverstar! The bangle in you avatar is beautiful! It looks like a perfect fit too [emoji4]


Thank you for your kind words, CR! The picture in the avatar is actually not my wrist, though the bangle fits just about the same on mine. I want to say my wrist is of  slightly bigger size than the seller’s (Nandar’s on Ultimate Jadeite). The picture you see is the one she sent to me before I bought the bangle.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silverstar147 said:


> Thank you for your kind words, CR! The picture in the avatar is actually not my wrist, though the bangle fits just about the same on mine. I want to say my wrist is of  slightly bigger size than the seller’s (Nandar’s on Ultimate Jadeite). The picture you see is the one she sent to me before I bought the bangle.



Oh ok, it’s the same bangle as the one you were wearing in the car? If so then, it looks incredible on you too! It’s not easy to get a bangle to fit that well. Nice find! I have to stay away from UJ though, too much temptation for me [emoji5]


----------



## Silverstar147

Cyanide Rose said:


> Oh ok, it’s the same bangle as the one you were wearing in the car? If so then, it looks incredible on you too! It’s not easy to get a bangle to fit that well. Nice find! I have to stay away from UJ though, too much temptation for me [emoji5]


Thank you CR, it is the same bangle.


----------



## jadeitebear

gogo94 said:


> Hello jadies happy Sunday. Enjoying my new purchase from churk!! First time buying from him.
> Showing a mod shot and original photo. Its v true to photo! Maybe I’ll swap the chain around to a wire choker.
> 
> View attachment 4389681
> 
> View attachment 4389682


Gogo94, I love the watery lavender pendant. Looks better on the dark cord than the chain, imo. Just my preference though. Either way worn it is lovely!


----------



## jadeitebear

udalrike said:


> Good idea, Cdtracing! The seller bought the peony first and had it made into a necklace then.


The peony is beautiful, Uli! Let us know how you like wearing the necklace it when it arrives. Personally, I seem to have trouble choosing between pieces that I like and that I like _on_ me.

Silverstar, I love the Icy Bangle from UJ and Cyanide Rose, Lemonade is exquisite! I have been on the lookout for an Icy bangle but I fear for the price I am willing to pay I would risk getting a treated one... otherwise I may need to check into jade rehab myself!


----------



## Silverstar147

jadeitebear said:


> The peony is beautiful, Uli! Let us know how you like wearing the necklace it when it arrives. Personally, I seem to have trouble choosing between pieces that I like and that I like _on_ me.
> 
> Silverstar, I love the Icy Bangle from UJ and Cyanide Rose, Lemonade is exquisite! I have been on the lookout for an Icy bangle but I fear for the price I am willing to pay I would risk getting a treated one... otherwise I may need to check into jade rehab myself!



Hi Jadeitebear, thank you for your compliment! If there’s a thing called jade rehab, just sign me in haha!


----------



## Silverstar147

Jadies, I wonder if it is uncomfortable to wear a jade bangle on the hand that you use a lot. I’m right handed, and I’m thinking of getting myself a princess apple green bangle for the right wrist. My left wrist is committed to the icy one. Lol
I would love to hear your experience with wearing bangles on both wrists!


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, jadeitebear and everyone!
I can't imagine do wear NOT both arms full with bangles....


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

Did everyone get this?


----------



## udalrike




----------



## xincinsin

It's an April Fool's day prank.


----------



## Silverstar147

Udalrike: thank you for your input! Your nephrite bangle almost got me invested in a Siberian white bangle back at the time when I was still lurking in this forum.  100% fact!
I didn’t receive the above message, or did I miss it?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> The peony is beautiful, Uli! Let us know how you Silverstar, I love the Icy Bangle from UJ and Cyanide Rose, Lemonade is exquisite! I have been on the lookout for an Icy bangle but I fear for the price I am willing to pay I would risk getting a treated one... otherwise I may need to check into jade rehab myself!



Thanks JB! I was worried about that too! I think we all have had our one learn my lesson bangle. I have had a couple. If you find one you may be able to find some info about the seller by searching this thread. I think there is a recommended seller list as well. 

It’s hard not to search for jade after seeing all these beauties here.  My addiction at one point was really, really bad. LOL I am in rehab now too! Unfortunately my addiction has moved on to another thing to collect [emoji6]


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, xincinsin! I should have known....


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4391708



Beautiful Uli!!!


----------



## udalrike

Silverstar, really? My white,carved one?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Today’s bangle... brown sugar [emoji4] Have a great day Jadies!


----------



## jadeitebear

Hello Jade Ladies,

I need your advice! Uli's necklace musings got me thinking about this necklace I have (purchased from All About Jade and it was pricey) that I absolutely love but never wear because I find it to be too long to be practical.


Should I keep it as is, or should I have it split it into a shorter length necklace and a bracelet which I am more likely to wear?

The lengths of the two pieces would be like this (I need to remove 18 beads and 4 of the small beads for a bracelet).


----------



## jadeitebear

Cyanide Rose said:


> Today’s bangle... brown sugar [emoji4] Have a great day Jadies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4391879


That is some gorgeous nephrite, Cyanide Rose. I love the brown sugar vein in Brown Sugar! 

Thanks for sharing all your beautiful jades, everyone!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> Hello Jade Ladies,
> 
> I need your advice! Uli's necklace musings got me thinking about this necklace I have (purchased from All About Jade and it was pricey) that I absolutely love but never wear because I find it to be too long to be practical.
> View attachment 4391956
> 
> Should I keep it as is, or should I have it split it into a shorter length necklace and a bracelet which I am more likely to wear?
> 
> The lengths of the two pieces would be like this (I need to remove 18 beads and 4 of the small beads for a bracelet).
> View attachment 4391960
> View attachment 4391961



Ooh I love the necklace and bracelet idea. I have done that with two jade necklaces. I wear the beads more, especially the bracelet [emoji4]

Now I will go search for all about jade [emoji6]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> That is some gorgeous nephrite, Cyanide Rose. I love the brown sugar vein in Brown Sugar!
> 
> Thanks for sharing all your beautiful jades, everyone!



Thanks again JB [emoji4] I have been on the nephrite wagon for a while, it’s so soothing to me.


----------



## udalrike

CR, I love your bangle!!


----------



## udalrike

Jadeitebear, I would definitely split it!!


----------



## udalrike

It does look beautiful and expensive!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> CR, I love your bangle!!



Thanks so much dear Uli [emoji5]


----------



## jadeitebear

udalrike said:


> Jadeitebear, I would definitely split it!!


Thank you Uli, Cyanide Rose and cdtacing for the encouragement to go for the split. I'm glad to hear it is not such a crazy plan to break up the necklace. Definitely going for it!

Thank you, for the compliment Uli! BTW your multiple stacked bangles are fabulous! Is the dark one with gold veins deep blue in person? I cant tell well from the pic, such an unusual and pretty combination! I have been into wearing nephrite lately, and love seeing everyone's collections.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I’m trying to shop my own jade collection some I’m trying to spruce up some pendants.  This pendant has a lot going on, but I wanted to add something to it. Do you think the pig is too much? 

The pendant (it’s hard to photograph)


----------



## Cyanide Rose

The pendant with the pig.  I will add some small beads on each side of pig I think [emoji848]


----------



## Silverstar147

jadeitebear said:


> Hello Jade Ladies,
> 
> I need your advice! Uli's necklace musings got me thinking about this necklace I have (purchased from All About Jade and it was pricey) that I absolutely love but never wear because I find it to be too long to be practical.
> View attachment 4391956
> 
> Should I keep it as is, or should I have it split it into a shorter length necklace and a bracelet which I am more likely to wear?
> 
> The lengths of the two pieces would be like this (I need to remove 18 beads and 4 of the small beads for a bracelet).
> View attachment 4391960
> View attachment 4391961



I like it split. The shorter necklace looks perfect on you, and the bracelet too!


----------



## Silverstar147

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4391708


The top, wider one, Udalrike. I love how buttery the texture looks!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Today’s bangle... brown sugar [emoji4] Have a great day Jadies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4391879



Brown Sugar is Sweet [emoji6]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> The pendant with the pig.  I will add some small beads on each side of pig I think [emoji848]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4392419



Hi C Rose I think it would depend on the length of the necklace. It’s a big pendant and the pig and some beads would make it even more substantial so I think it would look better on a longer chain. [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

jadeitebear said:


> Hello Jade Ladies,
> 
> I need your advice! Uli's necklace musings got me thinking about this necklace I have (purchased from All About Jade and it was pricey) that I absolutely love but never wear because I find it to be too long to be practical.
> View attachment 4391956
> 
> Should I keep it as is, or should I have it split it into a shorter length necklace and a bracelet which I am more likely to wear?
> 
> The lengths of the two pieces would be like this (I need to remove 18 beads and 4 of the small beads for a bracelet).
> View attachment 4391960
> View attachment 4391961



If you hardly wear this necklace then I would split it into a bracelet and a shorter chain. Maybe you can even save two beads for earrings [emoji3]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4391710



Beautiful especially that buttery bangle [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi C Rose I think it would depend on the length of the necklace. It’s a big pendant and the pig and some beads would make it even more substantial so I think it would look better on a longer chain. [emoji4]



Thanks 2B! Plus it makes us heavier. I think I will attempt to do something with the thread instead of the beads. I am weeding through my collection to see what I will wear and what I may not, but I always loved this pendant [emoji4]


----------



## jadeitebear

2boys_jademommy said:


> If you hardly wear this necklace then I would split it into a bracelet and a shorter chain. Maybe you can even save two beads for earrings [emoji3]


Thank you, 2boys! I like the two beads for earrings idea.


----------



## iiturtle

Hello! I don't know if anyone remembers me from the old threads - it has been 5~6 years!
There are so many posts for me to catch up on but I love looking at everyone's collection 

I am currently wearing one of my older bangles (I've named her Seimei). She is a princess cut with a slightly flat inner surface.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

iiturtle said:


> Hello! I don't know if anyone remembers me from the old threads - it has been 5~6 years!
> There are so many posts for me to catch up on but I love looking at everyone's collection [emoji41]
> 
> I am currently wearing one of my older bangles (I've named her Seimei). She is a princess cut with a slightly flat inner surface.
> View attachment 4393655



Hello iiturtle I remember you!  [emoji847] Your princess is beautiful. [emoji4] I love how the shape is soft but the colours are lively and bold. I would imagine your bangle is comfortable to wear with the slightly flattened inner diameter.


----------



## isha_himitsu

iiturtle said:


> Hello! I don't know if anyone remembers me from the old threads - it has been 5~6 years!
> There are so many posts for me to catch up on but I love looking at everyone's collection
> 
> I am currently wearing one of my older bangles (I've named her Seimei). She is a princess cut with a slightly flat inner surface.
> View attachment 4393655



So pretty! I love the darker green areas!


----------



## iiturtle

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hello iiturtle I remember you!  [emoji847] Your princess is beautiful. [emoji4] I love how the shape is soft but the colours are lively and bold. I would imagine your bangle is comfortable to wear with the slightly flattened inner diameter.


Thank you 2boys! She is very comfortable to wear and she doesn't 'dig' into my arm, as some D-shaped bangles will. She doesn't leave any pressure markings, if you will 



isha_himitsu said:


> So pretty! I love the darker green areas!


Thanks isha! I think they give the bangle more dimension!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

iiturtle said:


> Hello! I don't know if anyone remembers me from the old threads - it has been 5~6 years!
> There are so many posts for me to catch up on but I love looking at everyone's collection
> 
> I am currently wearing one of my older bangles (I've named her Seimei). She is a princess cut with a slightly flat inner surface.
> View attachment 4393655



Gorgeous bangle!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Wearing half and half today! It’s lovely day today... finally [emoji16]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Other side [emoji4]


----------



## jadeitebear

iiturtle said:


> Hello! I don't know if anyone remembers me from the old threads - it has been 5~6 years!
> There are so many posts for me to catch up on but I love looking at everyone's collection
> 
> I am currently wearing one of my older bangles (I've named her Seimei). She is a princess cut with a slightly flat inner surface.
> View attachment 4393655


Hi iiturtle! Welcome back and nice to meet you. Thank you for sharing, your princess bangle is a dream! Gorgeous pop of green, so  vibrant, I can feel its energy!

CR, I love the subtle changes in Half and Half's colors. Perfect buttery sunshine!


----------



## jadeitebear

Wearing this yellow carved bangle today, and its pressure markings lol!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> Wearing this yellow carved bangle today, and its pressure markings lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4394185



Thanks JB! I adore your bangle! I call it scallop lol. That’s probably not the correct term, but they aren’t an easy find (at least in my size) and yours fits you nicely [emoji173]️


----------



## jadeitebear

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks JB! I adore your bangle! I call it scallop lol. That’s probably not the correct term, but they aren’t an easy find (at least in my size) and yours fits you nicely [emoji173]️


Thank you CR! Lol, Scallop is not a new bangle for me but I never gave it a name, I think it just found it! It is a tight squeeze though.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Wow! That’s pretty cool, thanks [emoji12] A lot of people love that kind of fit, that way it doesn’t bang around [emoji5] I [emoji173]️the color, a beauty!


----------



## iiturtle

Cyanide Rose said:


> Gorgeous bangle!


Thank you Rose!



Cyanide Rose said:


> Wearing half and half today! It’s lovely day today... finally [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4394126


Is this hetian jade? It looks so warm and buttery! I've always wanted a hetian bangle, but have yet to bite the bullet. One day though...



jadeitebear said:


> Hi iiturtle! Welcome back and nice to meet you. Thank you for sharing, your princess bangle is a dream! Gorgeous pop of green, so  vibrant, I can feel its energy!


Thanks jadeitebear! She gives off a very positive vibe. I love looking at her when I'm feeling down 



jadeitebear said:


> Wearing this yellow carved bangle today, and its pressure markings lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4394185


Carved bangles are so unique! Do the carvings make it uncomfortable to wear at all?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Other side [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4394127



Wow [emoji7] Both sides are beautiful -  very soft and velvety looking and the transition is subtle. Do you have a favourite side C Rose? If I had to choose I think I love this side even more From the pics this side has a very warm glow to it. It radiates from within.


----------



## iiturtle

Today I'm wearing my turtle shell bracelet on my right hand. In Chinese, the colours are called 福禄寿 (Fu Lu Shou). Fu means fortune, Lu means high official position, and Shou means longevity. They say that the most rare combination is red, green and purple. Yellow is pretty close though


----------



## Cyanide Rose

iiturtle said:


> Thank you Rose!
> 
> 
> Is this hetian jade? It looks so warm and buttery! I've always wanted a hetian bangle, but have yet to bite the bullet. One day though...[emoji3]
> 
> 
> Thanks jadeitebear! She gives off a very positive vibe. I love looking at her when I'm feeling down [emoji813]
> 
> 
> Carved bangles are so unique! Do the carvings make it uncomfortable to wear at all?



You’re welcome and Thank you so much [emoji5]Yes it’s hetian, I must admit, hetian is a favorite of mine.  I hope you find one you are fond of one day. I find hetian very soothing to wear, especially when I’m having a rough day [emoji4]

ETA: Your turtle bracelet is adorbs [emoji16]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Wow [emoji7] Both sides are beautiful -  very soft and velvety looking and the transition is subtle. Do you have a favourite side C Rose? If I had to choose I think I love this side even more From the pics this side has a very warm glow to it. It radiates from within.



Thanks for your kind words my friend [emoji5] I have to agree with you, I do like this side better [emoji16] I think because it reminds me of brown sugar lol. I try to wear different bangles, but I always go back to her or lemonade.  I would wear a bangle on each wrist but I wear my tennis bracelet and cable bracelets on my left and I almost never take them off [emoji4]


----------



## udalrike

Iiturtle, your princess bangle is such a beauty!!!
And the bracelet is lovely, too.

CRose, looks great!!

Thanks everyone! Jadeitebear, the dark and lighter blue one is pietersite. It is a stone from Namibia.
Scallop is marvellous! I love carved bangles.


----------



## udalrike

For a long time I have admired these Hetian jade bangles from 3jade.
Now they found the right size for me.


----------



## udalrike




----------



## jadeitebear

Uli, I have seen these at 3Jade and was always curious how they would wear. Let us know how you like it when you receive yours! It does look like fun and yay on finding your size! The pietersite looks like it glows from the inside, very pretty!
iiturtle, I love the color variation in your turtle shell beads! Scallop is not hard to wear, just like a regular D because it is flat on the inside. The all around carving like the 3Jade one might leave more dents in one's arm so I am curious about that too.


----------



## gogo94

Today I’m wearing a new bangle from Allan! Finally it arrived a couple of days ago. The fit is very well. It’s a dark Olmec blue. Somehow in the original photo taken by Allan it was lighter. in reality It’s much darker than I thought. Under darker lighting, the bangle looks almost black. It’s growing on me. Love the colour under natural day light. 

I hv brought it with me on a trip now and posting a photo of The cherry blossoms....

Hope everyone is having a nice Friday! 

I’m still looking for a good way to wear the carved jade call pendant and will show a photo once Got it sorted!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

jadeitebear said:


> Wearing this yellow carved bangle today, and its pressure markings lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4394185



This scallop bangle is cute and fits perfectly on your wrist. Reminds me of the shrimp chips I used to eat. I love the green and yellow combination. Very earthy colours. [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

iiturtle said:


> Today I'm wearing my turtle shell bracelet on my right hand. In Chinese, the colours are called 福禄寿 (Fu Lu Shou). Fu means fortune, Lu means high official position, and Shou means longevity. They say that the most rare combination is red, green and purple. Yellow is pretty close though
> 
> View attachment 4394542



This bracelet is adorable! I love the colours of your Fu Lu Shou bangle. Whimsical but with deep meaning.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

gogo94 said:


> Today I’m wearing a new bangle from Allan! Finally it arrived a couple of days ago. The fit is very well. It’s a dark Olmec blue. Somehow in the original photo taken by Allan it was lighter. in reality It’s much darker than I thought. Under darker lighting, the bangle looks almost black. It’s growing on me. Love the colour under natural day light.
> 
> I hv brought it with me on a trip now and posting a photo of The cherry blossoms....
> 
> Hope everyone is having a nice Friday!
> 
> I’m still looking for a good way to wear the carved jade call pendant and will show a photo once Got it sorted!
> 
> View attachment 4394785
> 
> View attachment 4394784
> 
> 
> View attachment 4394783



It’s gorgeous. [emoji7]The blue translucence can be seen in the second pic. It looks beautiful on you.  Does it feel cool to the touch like jade?


----------



## iiturtle

Cyanide Rose said:


> You’re welcome and Thank you so much [emoji5]Yes it’s hetian, I must admit, hetian is a favorite of mine.  I hope you find one you are fond of one day. I find hetian very soothing to wear, especially when I’m having a rough day [emoji4]
> 
> ETA: Your turtle bracelet is adorbs [emoji16]


Thank you Rose! Yes, hetian looks so smooth and buttery! I hope to find one that is white with some red or yellow areas 



udalrike said:


> Iiturtle, your princess bangle is such a beauty!!!
> And the bracelet is lovely, too.


Thanks udalrike! I can't wait to see how your twisted hetian bangle will look like on you  You must be so excited!


----------



## iiturtle

2boys_jademommy said:


> This bracelet is adorable! I love the colours of your Fu Lu Shou bangle. Whimsical but with deep meaning.


The bracelet is actually my mum's, but she gave it to me because she knows I rather like turtles 
My God-sister also has a similar bracelet!


----------



## gogo94

2boys_jademommy said:


> It’s gorgeous. [emoji7]The blue translucence can be seen in the second pic. It looks beautiful on you.  Does it feel cool to the touch like jade?



Hey 2boys yes the touch is cool! But my bf kept saying it’s more green than blue. Maybe it would be more obvious if it’s put next to a green one...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

gogo94 said:


> Hey 2boys yes the touch is cool! But my bf kept saying it’s more green than blue. Maybe it would be more obvious if it’s put next to a green one...



In the first pic I would say the colour leans more towards a deep green. In the second it is a blue green (equally blue and green) and with the light shining thought it the blue comes through. It’s a gorgeous and rich colour.  It’s teal [emoji6]


----------



## NephriteGoddess

Cyanide Rose said:


> Today’s bangle... brown sugar [emoji4] Have a great day Jadies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4391879



Oooooooo....I LOVE this bangle Cyanide Rose!! *Drools* 

It looks beautiful on you


----------



## NephriteGoddess

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4391710



Uli - I'm loving your sugar cuff. It's beautiful! You have such lovely cuffs, and I absolutely adore cuffs! Great eye for variety too, that you have. I bet you have fun selecting which one to wear!

By the way, nice pietersite bangle as well - very nice addition to your collection. I recently purchased a pietersite bangle myself, but it has some yellow and brown in it though - but I like the dark blueish ones like yours better. Great choice!


----------



## jadeitebear

gogo94 said:


> Today I’m wearing a new bangle from Allan! Finally it arrived a couple of days ago. The fit is very well. It’s a dark Olmec blue. Somehow in the original photo taken by Allan it was lighter. in reality It’s much darker than I thought. Under darker lighting, the bangle looks almost black. It’s growing on me. Love the colour under natural day light.
> 
> I hv brought it with me on a trip now and posting a photo of The cherry blossoms....
> 
> Hope everyone is having a nice Friday!
> 
> I’m still looking for a good way to wear the carved jade call pendant and will show a photo once Got it sorted!
> 
> View attachment 4394785
> 
> View attachment 4394784
> 
> 
> View attachment 4394783


Thank you,  2boys I can see orangey-pinks reminiscent of shrimp chips for sure! I like the variation of colors in Scallop very much. 

gogo94, I love the dark Olmec blue. The translucency is really nice on your bangle. The Olmec blue I had Allan make for me has more snow, so it ended up lighter teal, but it is more opaque. In my experience, the deep moodiness of this material takes some getting used to. Have fun getting acquainted with yours! It's like looking at a wave of ocean water. Allan's work is amazing.


----------



## NephriteGoddess

Silverstar147 said:


> Jadies, I wonder if it is uncomfortable to wear a jade bangle on the hand that you use a lot. I’m right handed, and I’m thinking of getting myself a princess apple green bangle for the right wrist. My left wrist is committed to the icy one. Lol
> I would love to hear your experience with wearing bangles on both wrists!



Hmm - every once in a while I wear bangles on both wrists, but I usually don't, especially when I'm working. I'm right-handed and usually wear my daily bangle on my left wrist, and maybe my watch and a link bracelet on the right. But in the summer, sometimes I wear my large cuffs on my left arm and push them up further on my forearm. It depends on my wishy-washy feelings for the day, lol


----------



## cdtracing

udalrike said:


> For a long time I have admired these Hetian jade bangles from 3jade.
> Now they found the right size for me.


I love this!!!  I have never seen a bangle like it!!


----------



## iiturtle

Today I decided to take my small collection of jade out and take some family photos 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 These are my jadeite bangles - all A grade certified except for the second one from the left.
From left to right, I have Triplet, Twin, Violet, and Hope (previously named Seimei).​


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Mum's turtle shell bracelet which she has given to me!​

A pendant that is from a set of three. This one is a carving of a bat, which represents the child (which is me!).
Mum has possession of the other two pendants - carvings of a dragon for the father and a phoenix for the mother.​Now for some close-ups of the bangles!



	

		
			
		

		
	
 This is "Triplet", a Fu Lu Shou bangle consisting of red-brown, grey-green and lavender colours. She is princess shaped and has quite a few stone lines running near the surface but cannot be felt by fingertip. I got her at a local jade store in HK in 2013.​


	

		
			
		

		
	
 This is the second bangle I ever owned, and I got her as a gift from mum after breaking another bangle whilst playing basketball outside. She is a sister bangle to the one I broke, so I named her "Twin". I am not sure when I got her, but it was probably around 2008-2011. She is D-shaped.​


	

		
			
		

		
	
 This is "Violet" and I got her as a present for my birthday in 2014. Purple is my favourite colour, so you can imagine how ecstatic I was to receive her! She has one visible stone line running horizontally on one side, but unable to be felt. She is D-shaped. I have worn her the most until recently when I switched to wearing Hope.​

This is "Hope" and is currently my 24/7 bangle. She is the first bangle I ever chose and bought for myself. I found her in a local gemstone store in HK in 2013. It was a chance encounter, and through her, mum and I got to know the store owner very well. In fact, the store owner is now my mum's god-son and my god-brother! Hope is princess-shaped with a slightly flattened inner surface.​
I had so much fun taking these photos and writing the descriptions. It brings back a lot of memories, especially of my mum and I's relationship. One day, I will gather all the jadeite pieces my mum has and take lots of photos! She has a lot of jade and lots of interesting stories behind them


----------



## Cyanide Rose

NephriteGoddess said:


> Oooooooo....I LOVE this bangle Cyanide Rose!! *Drools*
> 
> It looks beautiful on you



Thanks so much NG [emoji16] I [emoji173]️ the one you posted that has an amazing glow. I’ve never seen anything like it!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

iiturtle said:


> Today I decided to take my small collection of jade out and take some family photos
> 
> View attachment 4395609
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my jadeite bangles - all A grade certified except for the second one from the left.
> From left to right, I have Triplet, Twin, Violet, and Hope (previously named Seimei).​
> View attachment 4395610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mum's turtle shell bracelet which she has given to me!​
> View attachment 4395611
> A pendant that is from a set of three. This one is a carving of a bat, which represents the child (which is me!).
> Mum has possession of the other two pendants - carvings of a dragon for the father and a phoenix for the mother.​Now for some close-ups of the bangles!
> 
> View attachment 4395619
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is "Triplet", a Fu Lu Shou bangle consisting of red-brown, grey-green and lavender colours. She is princess shaped and has quite a few stone lines running near the surface but cannot be felt by fingertip. I got her at a local jade store in HK in 2013.​
> View attachment 4395622
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the second bangle I ever owned, and I got her as a gift from mum after breaking another bangle whilst playing basketball outside. She is a sister bangle to the one I broke, so I named her "Twin". I am not sure when I got her, but it was probably around 2008-2011. She is D-shaped.​
> View attachment 4395620
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is "Violet" and I got her as a present for my birthday in 2014. Purple is my favourite colour, so you can imagine how ecstatic I was to receive her! She has one visible stone line running horizontally on one side, but unable to be felt. She is D-shaped. I have worn her the most until recently when I switched to wearing Hope.​
> View attachment 4395621
> This is "Hope" and is currently my 24/7 bangle. She is the first bangle I ever chose and bought for myself. I found her in a local gemstone store in HK in 2013. It was a chance encounter, and through her, mum and I got to know the store owner very well. In fact, the store owner is now my mum's god-son and my god-brother! Hope is princess-shaped with a slightly flattened inner surface.​
> I had so much fun taking these photos and writing the descriptions. It brings back a lot of memories, especially of my mum and I's relationship. One day, I will gather all the jadeite pieces my mum has and take lots of photos! She has a lot of jade and lots of interesting stories behind them



Thanks for sharing! You have a lovely collection and a great memory for each bangle [emoji4] It’s great when you have someone else that loves and appreciates Jade like you do. That’s pretty awesome! Looking forward to seeing your mom’s collection and any pieces you decide to add to yours [emoji5]


----------



## udalrike

Iiturtle, thanks for the great pictures! Hope is my favourite too. Such vivids greens.... 
Please take more pictures an tell the stories when you have time!


----------



## udalrike

NG, thank you! 
Pieteriste is only found in Namibia, I read first. Then I found an article that it is found in Namibia AND : In Henan!!!
This is the province where Hetian jade is from!! What a coincidence.
And no wonder that I love to wear it with my Hetian jades...
Can you show you pieteriste bangle too; Nephrite Goddess?


----------



## udalrike

Cdtracing, I love these kind of bangles. They look ancient and regal.


----------



## fanofjadeite

udalrike said:


> NG, thank you!
> Pieteriste is only found in Namibia, I read first. Then I found an article that it is found in Namibia AND : In Henan!!!
> This is the province where Hetian jade is from!! What a coincidence.
> And no wonder that I love to wear it with my Hetian jades...
> Can you show you pieteriste bangle too; Nephrite Goddess?


hi, uli  love the twisted jade bangle u getting. Please show pic when u have it  btw, hetian jade is not found in province of henan. Hetian jade is from Hetian (Hotan) which is located in Xinjiang.


----------



## fanofjadeite

Uli, love your pietersite bangle too. I havent worn mine for ages. Seeing yours reminded me that i have one too.


----------



## udalrike

Fano, thank you! I was mixing it up.
Henan Province is famous for its Nanyang jade.
Found this article:
https://www.topchinatravel.com/china-guide/the-most-famous-chinese-jade-origins.htm


----------



## udalrike

*Nanyang, Henan Province*
Nanyang is located in Henan Province. The jade produced here is called Nanyang Jade which also named Dushan Jade as it distributes in Dushan Mountain of the Nanyang County.
Nanyang Jade had bright color and fine texture, good transparency and gloss, hardness. It long enjoyed a good reputation in China’s "Four Famous Jades” ranked second. It has a very long history. More than 5000 years ago, people has already known and used the jade here.  It has six pigments: green, white, yellow, purple and blue, and 77 color type. Jade carving article mainly have figures, flowers, birds and animals, landscape, gods, furnace fume, jewelry and so on more than 120 varieties.


----------



## udalrike

Also came across this shop in Singapore:
http://www.nanyangjade.com.sg/about-us/


----------



## udalrike

LOVE this bangle:
http://www.nanyangjade.com.sg/product/beautiful-rare-triple-colour-ruyi-fish-carving


----------



## udalrike

Fano, can you show your bangle , please?


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

Is someone able to read this, please?


----------



## udalrike

Like the bluish look


----------



## iiturtle

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks for sharing! You have a lovely collection and a great memory for each bangle [emoji4] It’s great when you have someone else that loves and appreciates Jade like you do. That’s pretty awesome! Looking forward to seeing your mom’s collection and any pieces you decide to add to yours [emoji5]


Thank you for your kind words, Rose! I often feel like I have no one to share my joy of jade with, since no one around my age really likes it. I'm so blessed to have a mum like mine and loves the same things as each other! 



udalrike said:


> Iiturtle, thanks for the great pictures! Hope is my favourite too. Such vivids greens....
> Please take more pictures an tell the stories when you have time!


Thank you udalrike! Hope has a lot meaning and personal references for me, so she has a special spot in my heart. I really love your hinged bangle, by the way! I hope to own a hinged bangle on day!



udalrike said:


> Is someone able to read this, please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4395808


It seems like it says 喜上眉梢, but I can't see the last character very well. This phrase means 'to be radiant with joy' or 'eyes twinkle with pleasure'. I think it's a very accurate description of how we feel about jade


----------



## udalrike

Oh please, share your love for jade here, ii turtle!! We enjoy this so much!!!


----------



## udalrike

Thank you for the translation !
Maybe these pictures might help.


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

Hard to photograph


----------



## iiturtle

udalrike said:


> Thank you for the translation !
> Maybe these pictures might help.


No problem! And yes, I can see it better now. It does indeed say 喜上眉梢


----------



## udalrike

Nice meaning!! Thank you, iiturtle!


----------



## iiturtle

udalrike said:


> Nice meaning!! Thank you, iiturtle!


You're welcome! Glad I could help


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

iiturtle said:


> Today I decided to take my small collection of jade out and take some family photos [emoji14]
> 
> View attachment 4395609
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my jadeite bangles - all A grade certified except for the second one from the left.
> From left to right, I have Triplet, Twin, Violet, and Hope (previously named Seimei).​
> View attachment 4395610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mum's turtle shell bracelet which she has given to me!​
> View attachment 4395611
> A pendant that is from a set of three. This one is a carving of a bat, which represents the child (which is me!).
> Mum has possession of the other two pendants - carvings of a dragon for the father and a phoenix for the mother.​Now for some close-ups of the bangles!
> 
> View attachment 4395619
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is "Triplet", a Fu Lu Shou bangle consisting of red-brown, grey-green and lavender colours. She is princess shaped and has quite a few stone lines running near the surface but cannot be felt by fingertip. I got her at a local jade store in HK in 2013.​
> View attachment 4395622
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the second bangle I ever owned, and I got her as a gift from mum after breaking another bangle whilst playing basketball outside. She is a sister bangle to the one I broke, so I named her "Twin". I am not sure when I got her, but it was probably around 2008-2011. She is D-shaped.​
> View attachment 4395620
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is "Violet" and I got her as a present for my birthday in 2014. Purple is my favourite colour, so you can imagine how ecstatic I was to receive her! She has one visible stone line running horizontally on one side, but unable to be felt. She is D-shaped. I have worn her the most until recently when I switched to wearing Hope.​
> View attachment 4395621
> This is "Hope" and is currently my 24/7 bangle. She is the first bangle I ever chose and bought for myself. I found her in a local gemstone store in HK in 2013. It was a chance encounter, and through her, mum and I got to know the store owner very well. In fact, the store owner is now my mum's god-son and my god-brother! Hope is princess-shaped with a slightly flattened inner surface.​
> I had so much fun taking these photos and writing the descriptions. It brings back a lot of memories, especially of my mum and I's relationship. One day, I will gather all the jadeite pieces my mum has and take lots of photos! She has a lot of jade and lots of interesting stories behind them [emoji813]



Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful collection and the stories behind them. I can see why each piece is special.[emoji4]


----------



## fanofjadeite

udalrike said:


> Fano, can you show your bangle , please?


Sure, uli, but not now. We are doing renovation and i cant find most of my things. Will have to hunt for it after renovation is done.


----------



## fanofjadeite

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4395806


Uli, i have a bangle with birds and plum flowers too. It depicts the same meaning as your bangle.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Beautiful jade Jadies!!!  I wore this today [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I love it in the sun too! [emoji6]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4395806


Gorgeous Uli! As always [emoji8]


----------



## Silverstar147

NephriteGoddess said:


> Hmm - every once in a while I wear bangles on both wrists, but I usually don't, especially when I'm working. I'm right-handed and usually wear my daily bangle on my left wrist, and maybe my watch and a link bracelet on the right. But in the summer, sometimes I wear my large cuffs on my left arm and push them up further on my forearm. It depends on my wishy-washy feelings for the day, lol


Thank you for your comment, NephriteGoddess!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> I love it in the sun too! [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4396028



[emoji7]Love the glow of the nephrite beads. They look lovely against your skin [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> [emoji7]Love the glow of the nephrite beads. They look lovely against your skin [emoji4]



Thanks dear 2BJM! This is the first I have ever worn this. I have to wear it more often. It’s so cold though, I have to get used to that feeling of cold on my neck. But I really do love the look for sure [emoji16]


----------



## BreadnGem

Silverstar147 said:


> Jadies, I wonder if it is uncomfortable to wear a jade bangle on the hand that you use a lot. I’m right handed, and I’m thinking of getting myself a princess apple green bangle for the right wrist. My left wrist is committed to the icy one. Lol
> I would love to hear your experience with wearing bangles on both wrists!



Hi Silverstar, 

I’m still catching up on all the posts so I don’t know if anyone replied you on this. 

I’m currently wearing a princess round bangle on my right wrist and a D-shaped oval one on my left. I’m right-handed. I don’t find wearing a bangle on my dominant arm anymore cumbersome than on my left. Strangely, I seem to hit the bangle on my left wrist more, when I’m doing things like the laundry, etc. If anything, I’m more worried about looking like a crazy jade lady than feeling any physical discomfort, lol. 

I think you should go for it. A princess apple green is so classic and timeless. You reminded
me that I have an Apple green princess. I have not worn it for a very long time, but it’s actually one of my favorites as it looks so old school and surprisingly , it isn’t “grandma” looking at all but matches well with many of my clothes. I posted a picture here. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Hope this helps [emoji4].


----------



## Silverstar147

BreadnGem said:


> Hi Silverstar,
> 
> I’m still catching up on all the posts so I don’t know if anyone replied you on this.
> 
> I’m currently wearing a princess round bangle on my right wrist and a D-shaped oval one on my left. I’m right-handed. I don’t find wearing a bangle on my dominant arm anymore cumbersome than on my left. Strangely, I seem to hit the bangle on my left wrist more, when I’m doing things like the laundry, etc. If anything, I’m more worried about looking like a crazy jade lady than feeling any physical discomfort, lol.
> 
> I think you should go for it. A princess apple green is so classic and timeless. You reminded
> me that I have an Apple green princess. I have not worn it for a very long time, but it’s actually one of my favorites as it looks so old school and surprisingly , it isn’t “grandma” looking at all but matches well with many of my clothes. I posted a picture here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4396313
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps [emoji4].


Thank you so much for your comment, BreadnGem! It’s really helpful! I was drooling over your Apple Green princess. Love its soft but bright glow! I’m still on the lookout for that next love of my life.


----------



## matsalice

udalrike said:


> *Nanyang, Henan Province*
> Nanyang is located in Henan Province. The jade produced here is called Nanyang Jade which also named Dushan Jade as it distributes in Dushan Mountain of the Nanyang County.
> Nanyang Jade had bright color and fine texture, good transparency and gloss, hardness. It long enjoyed a good reputation in China’s "Four Famous Jades” ranked second. It has a very long history. More than 5000 years ago, people has already known and used the jade here.  It has six pigments: green, white, yellow, purple and blue, and 77 color type. Jade carving article mainly have figures, flowers, birds and animals, landscape, gods, furnace fume, jewelry and so on more than 120 varieties.


I am surprised but excited to see you post this information here because Dushan Jade is quite rare. Actually I was born in Nanyang and stayed there for my childhood. Nanyang jade, is neither jadeite jade nor nephrite. It is usually called Dushan jade, or Duyu, is a classic Chinese "jade", composed mainly of anorthite and zoisite with minor hornblende and variable amounts of a number of accessory minerals such as chrome-bearing micas, chromian epidote, prehnite, titanite, tourmaline and volkonskoite, which impart various shades of green colours.


----------



## matsalice

udalrike said:


> Also came across this shop in Singapore:
> http://www.nanyangjade.com.sg/about-us/


I think this "Nanyang Jade" is not the same as your previous post about that one of the "four famous jades" in China. This Nanyang means "South Ocean", usually refers to Southeast Asia by Chinese. Singapore is called one of the Southeast Asian countries in China in old days.  Therefore this jade store named itself "Nanyang Jade".


----------



## Cyanide Rose

matsalice said:


> I am surprised but excited to see you post this information here because Dushan Jade is quite rare. Actually I was born in Nanyang and stayed there for my childhood. Nanyang jade, is neither jadeite jade nor nephrite. It is usually called Dushan jade, or Duyu, is a classic Chinese "jade", composed mainly of anorthite and zoisite with minor hornblende and variable amounts of a number of accessory minerals such as chrome-bearing micas, chromian epidote, prehnite, titanite, tourmaline and volkonskoite, which impart various shades of green colours.



I have seen some beautiful green Dushan jade that I wish I had purchased. Can it be black too?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

BreadnGem said:


> Hi Silverstar,
> 
> I’m still catching up on all the posts so I don’t know if anyone replied you on this.
> 
> I’m currently wearing a princess round bangle on my right wrist and a D-shaped oval one on my left. I’m right-handed. I don’t find wearing a bangle on my dominant arm anymore cumbersome than on my left. Strangely, I seem to hit the bangle on my left wrist more, when I’m doing things like the laundry, etc. If anything, I’m more worried about looking like a crazy jade lady than feeling any physical discomfort, lol.
> 
> I think you should go for it. A princess apple green is so classic and timeless. You reminded
> me that I have an Apple green princess. I have not worn it for a very long time, but it’s actually one of my favorites as it looks so old school and surprisingly , it isn’t “grandma” looking at all but matches well with many of my clothes. I posted a picture here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4396313
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps [emoji4].



This it amazing [emoji4]


----------



## matsalice

Cyanide Rose said:


> I have seen some beautiful green Dushan jade that I wish I had purchased. Can it be black too?


For Nanyang jade, or Duyu, or Dushan Jade, people regard the green-blue color as most beautiful and expensive kind, although it has almost all the colors. I don’t see completely black ones but have seen dark green color. And Duyu is famous for carving big decoration pieces, although people also make pendants or bracelets. I found some pictures from internet.


----------



## matsalice

Cyanide Rose said:


> I have seen some beautiful green Dushan jade that I wish I had purchased. Can it be black too?


I want to share more Dushan jade pictures. The last one is my own’s Dushan jade dragon pendant


----------



## matsalice

matsalice said:


> I want to share more Dushan jade pictures. The last one is my own’s Dushan jade dragon pendant


By the way, before modern test technology available, in old China, Duyu has been used to imitate Jadeite. Some of them look very similar. Now it is easy to test and tell the difference


----------



## Cyanide Rose

matsalice said:


> By the way, before modern test technology available, in old China, Duyu has been used to imitate Jadeite. Some of them look very similar. Now it is easy to test and tell the difference



Thanks so much matsalice! Your dragon is incredible [emoji4] I remember buying a black bangle a few years ago but it is more speckled or spotty if that makes since. Thanks for sharing all that information and pictures, I really appreciate it [emoji5]


----------



## matsalice

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks so much matsalice! Your dragon is incredible [emoji4] I remember buying a black bangle a few years ago but it is more speckled or spotty if that makes since. Thanks for sharing all that information and pictures, I really appreciate it [emoji5]


----------



## matsalice

You are welcome. I was born there so happen to know many stories. And because this jade, we have many jade studios and stores since hundreds of years ago in Nanyang. Nowadays it has formed a big nephrite and jade market over there.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

matsalice said:


> You are welcome. I was born there so happen to know many stories. And because this jade, we have many jade studios and stores since hundreds of years ago in Nanyang. Nowadays it has formed a big nephrite and jade market over there.



Thanks matsalice, sounds like a great place to be from [emoji4]


----------



## jadeitebear

iiturtle said:


> Today I decided to take my small collection of jade out and take some family photos
> 
> View attachment 4395609
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my jadeite bangles - all A grade certified except for the second one from the left.
> From left to right, I have Triplet, Twin, Violet, and Hope (previously named Seimei).​
> View attachment 4395610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mum's turtle shell bracelet which she has given to me!​
> View attachment 4395611
> 
> A pendant that is from a set of three. This one is a carving of a bat, which represents the child (which is me!).
> Mum has possession of the other two pendants - carvings of a dragon for the father and a phoenix for the mother.​Now for some close-ups of the bangles!
> 
> View attachment 4395619
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is "Triplet", a Fu Lu Shou bangle consisting of red-brown, grey-green and lavender colours. She is princess shaped and has quite a few stone lines running near the surface but cannot be felt by fingertip. I got her at a local jade store in HK in 2013.​
> View attachment 4395622
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the second bangle I ever owned, and I got her as a gift from mum after breaking another bangle whilst playing basketball outside. She is a sister bangle to the one I broke, so I named her "Twin". I am not sure when I got her, but it was probably around 2008-2011. She is D-shaped.​
> View attachment 4395620
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is "Violet" and I got her as a present for my birthday in 2014. Purple is my favourite colour, so you can imagine how ecstatic I was to receive her! She has one visible stone line running horizontally on one side, but unable to be felt. She is D-shaped. I have worn her the most until recently when I switched to wearing Hope.​
> View attachment 4395621
> 
> This is "Hope" and is currently my 24/7 bangle. She is the first bangle I ever chose and bought for myself. I found her in a local gemstone store in HK in 2013. It was a chance encounter, and through her, mum and I got to know the store owner very well. In fact, the store owner is now my mum's god-son and my god-brother! Hope is princess-shaped with a slightly flattened inner surface.​
> I had so much fun taking these photos and writing the descriptions. It brings back a lot of memories, especially of my mum and I's relationship. One day, I will gather all the jadeite pieces my mum has and take lots of photos! She has a lot of jade and lots of interesting stories behind them


iiturtle, I love your collection of bangles and stories! Thank you for sharing.

Hope's vibrant greens are amazing. Seeing her has made me seriously consider getting this bangle from UJ that I have been looking at for a while. What do you think?


----------



## iiturtle

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful collection and the stories behind them. I can see why each piece is special.[emoji4]


Thank you 2boys! I'm glad you enjoyed the stories!



matsalice said:


> I want to share more Dushan jade pictures. The last one is my own’s Dushan jade dragon pendant


Wow, thank you for sharing your knowledge, matsalice. I have never heard of Dushan jade until now. Your pendant is so intricately carved! The workmanship is superb.



jadeitebear said:


> iiturtle, I love your collection of bangles and the stories! Thank you for sharing.


Thank you for your comment, jadeitebear!


----------



## iiturtle

What is everyone wearing today? I'm wearing my carved pendant, and Hope on my left wrist


----------



## iiturtle

jadeitebear said:


> iiturtle, I love your collection of bangles and stories! Thank you for sharing.
> 
> Hope's vibrant greens are amazing. Seeing her has made me seriously consider getting this bangle from UJ that I have been looking at for a while. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4396590


Oooh, it looks quite similar to Hope! Do you have more photos? I have bought from UJ before and I am quite satisfied with their products


----------



## jadeitebear

iiturtle said:


> Oooh, it looks quite similar to Hope! Do you have more photos? I have bought from UJ before and I am quite satisfied with their products


Here is the other side. It has less green than Hope but quite vibrant as well.


----------



## iiturtle

jadeitebear said:


> Here is the other side. It has less green than Hope but quite vibrant as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4396635


I think no one can go wrong with a green bangle! It is very traditional and has lots of history behind it  If you've been eyeing it and it's within your price budget, I'd say go for it!

Do you have any photos of the bangle in natural light? I know Hope can look a bit different in certain lighting. Sometimes she looks quite translucent and watery, and other times she looks quite opaque. Also, there are usually stone lines running near the darker green patches, so be sure to check with the seller to see if there are any! Hope has a vertical stone line running next to a dark green patch that I need to be a bit careful with.


----------



## jadeitebear

iiturtle said:


> I think no one can go wrong with a green bangle! It is very traditional and has lots of history behind it  If you've been eyeing it and it's within your price budget, I'd say go for it!
> 
> Do you have any photos of the bangle in natural light? I know Hope can look a bit different in certain lighting. Sometimes she looks quite translucent and watery, and other times she looks quite opaque. Also, there are usually stone lines running near the darker green patches, so be sure to check with the seller to see if there are any! Hope has a vertical stone line running next to a dark green patch that I need to be a bit careful with.


iiturtle, thanks for the suggestions! I will ask Nandar for more photos. She says there are natural stone lines running around the bangle. I agree that one needs to be careful with those, especially if the stone lines run across the short way like next to the darker green vein so I will ask about where those are in this particular bangle.


----------



## dster1

How do you ladies feel about stone lines and or cracks? You can live with them or is it a deal breaker? Personally I’m fine with it if I know about it beforehand and if I can’t feel it with my fingernail. My bangle has a long stone line that’s only visible in certain lighting (mainly indoors with artificial light). I knew about this at purchase and it is what made the piece much more affordable. I was told that because it runs parallel to the bangle, it doesn’t compromise the integrity of the bangle. Is this true or would additionally care still be required?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

dster1 said:


> How do you ladies feel about stone lines and or cracks? You can live with them or is it a deal breaker? Personally I’m fine with it if I know about it beforehand and if I can’t feel it with my fingernail. My bangle has a long stone line that’s only visible in certain lighting (mainly indoors with artificial light). I knew about this at purchase and it is what made the piece much more affordable. I was told that because it runs parallel to the bangle, it doesn’t compromise the integrity of the bangle. Is this true or would additionally care still be required?
> 
> View attachment 4396867
> View attachment 4396869



Yes, I was told that those are much safer. Not 100% sure but if it was what I wanted as far as color, I would buy one with those kinds of stone lines. Not straight up and down though.


----------



## Junkenpo

dster1 said:


> How do you ladies feel about stone lines and or cracks? You can live with them or is it a deal breaker?



I can live with them.  I even have some with stone lines that are surface reading and still strong.  For me, the deal breaker usually is whether or not the bangle still has a chime. If it doesn't chime, the break probably compromises the bangle strength since the sound can't travel through the whole bangle.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Junkenpo said:


> I can live with them.  I even have some with stone lines that are surface reading and still strong.  For me, the deal breaker usually is whether or not the bangle still has a chime. If it doesn't chime, the break probably compromises the bangle strength since the sound can't travel through the whole bangle.



I completely agree! I have been attempted to hear chimes with a agate bangle every since you post your demo video [emoji4] Mine doesn’t quite sound as good as yours though [emoji5]


----------



## jadeitebear

Junkenpo said:


> I can live with them.  I even have some with stone lines that are surface reading and still strong.  For me, the deal breaker usually is whether or not the bangle still has a chime. If it doesn't chime, the break probably compromises the bangle strength since the sound can't travel through the whole bangle.


I don't mind stone lines like the one in your bangle, dster1. I think they can give a bangle a special character. 

I remember hearing from Allan at some point about this and I think one opinion goes: as long as the line is parallel with the long direction, it does not compromise the strength as much but across the bangle the short way should be avoided if possible, as the bangle can crack there more easily. 

Thanks Junkenpo, for the chime check idea! I like using that, now I need to find your demo video!


----------



## iiturtle

dster1 said:


> How do you ladies feel about stone lines and or cracks? You can live with them or is it a deal breaker? Personally I’m fine with it if I know about it beforehand and if I can’t feel it with my fingernail. My bangle has a long stone line that’s only visible in certain lighting (mainly indoors with artificial light). I knew about this at purchase and it is what made the piece much more affordable. I was told that because it runs parallel to the bangle, it doesn’t compromise the integrity of the bangle. Is this true or would additionally care still be required?


I personally don't mind stone lines, as a bangle without any stone lines and having the translucency that I like would be way out of my budget! All my bangles have stone lines running horizontally except Hope and they cannot the be felt with the fingernail. I think they give the bangle a lot of character and makes them more unique 

Hope, however, does have a stone line running along the short side, but it is because of the way the minerals were deposited. There's a dark green patch running vertically and it looks like there is white border around the whole patch. I'll see if I can take a photo of it!


----------



## iiturtle

Here is the vertical stone line I was talking about. It runs around the border of the green patch.




I was aware of its existence when I bought the bangle but didn't think too much about it. When I went to a different local jade store, I got the owner to have a look at it under magnification and he said I have to be more cautious of it due to the vertical nature. I do think the stone line made it a lot more affordable though!

If it does break in the future, I can always get it hinged, so I am not too fussed about it!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

iiturtle said:


> Here is the vertical stone line I was talking about. It runs around the border of the green patch.
> View attachment 4397348
> View attachment 4397349
> View attachment 4397350
> 
> I was aware of its existence when I bought the bangle but didn't think too much about it. When I went to a different local jade store, I got the owner to have a look at it under magnification and he said I have to be more cautious of it due to the vertical nature. I do think the stone line made it a lot more affordable though!
> 
> If it does break in the future, I can always get it hinged, so I am not too fussed about it!




You could always have that area banded with a nice strip of 18k gold. Some people use white gold but I’m partial to buttery yellow gold [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

iiturtle said:


> Here is the vertical stone line I was talking about. It runs around the border of the green patch.
> View attachment 4397348
> View attachment 4397349
> View attachment 4397350
> 
> I was aware of its existence when I bought the bangle but didn't think too much about it. When I went to a different local jade store, I got the owner to have a look at it under magnification and he said I have to be more cautious of it due to the vertical nature. I do think the stone line made it a lot more affordable though!
> 
> If it does break in the future, I can always get it hinged, so I am not too fussed about it!



That stone line wouldn’t bother me and I don’t think it will affect the durability too much. You could get it banded with gold and I agree with C Rose that yellow gold would look nicer with this bangle.


----------



## jadeitebear

Cyanide Rose said:


> You could always have that area banded with a nice strip of 18k gold. Some people use white gold but I’m partial to buttery yellow gold [emoji4]


This banding looks particularly nice from Nanyang Jade.


----------



## Junkenpo

jadeitebear said:


> This banding looks particularly nice from Nanyang Jade.



That banding is lovely.  I have one bangle that has no chime, and has 3 weak points.... but I loved the even white coloring and for the price, I couldn't resist.  It's my intention to get it banded someday and this is a nice inspiration.
Here is a repost.  For now, I call her Rice. Here she is compared to 3 agate bangles.


----------



## iiturtle

Cyanide Rose said:


> You could always have that area banded with a nice strip of 18k gold. Some people use white gold but I’m partial to buttery yellow gold [emoji4]


Yes, yellow gold would look lovely indeed! I don't think it needs to banded at the moment because I have been quite cautious with it and not banged it around 



2boys_jademommy said:


> That stone line wouldn’t bother me and I don’t think it will affect the durability too much. You could get it banded with gold and I agree with C Rose that yellow gold would look nicer with this bangle.


I agree - it shouldn't affect durability that greatly. Jade is quite a hard stone naturally and the stone line has been caused by the deposition of the minerals. 



Junkenpo said:


> That banding is lovely.  I have one bangle that has no chime, and has 3 weak points.... but I loved the even white coloring and for the price, I couldn't resist.  It's my intention to get it banded someday and this is a nice inspiration.
> Here is a repost.  For now, I call her Rice. Here she is compared to 3 agate bangles.


Wow, how gorgeous! She looks so watery and translucent. Sad that it has no chime 

Hope has a beautiful chime to her, so I know that the stone line hasn't affected the structure and durability of the bangle


----------



## iiturtle

This is my stack for today! Hope, a sandalwood bracelet, and Triplet


----------



## udalrike

Gorgeous colors, ii turtle!


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

Strangely the pendant is more lavender in reality. In most cases lavender photograpes the opposite.


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

Better now


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4397820



I remember this one! It’s quite lovely!


----------



## jadeitebear

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4397820


Lovely pendant, Uli!

iiturtle, I like the hair tie idea (and wooden beads) to separate your bangles. I may try that.  Is just the hair tie thick enough or do you find that your bangles still hit each other occasionally?

Stack for the day: "When I want my Olmec Blue to look blue and not green."


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Jadeitebear!


----------



## udalrike

I like these greens


----------



## udalrike




----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4397958
> View attachment 4397959



You find the prettiest pieces Uli [emoji4]


----------



## udalrike

Thanks,dear CR!
It definitítely looks blue, JB! A wonderful blue....


----------



## udalrike

Can't get enough today


----------



## udalrike




----------



## jadeitebear

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4397971


Thank you, Uli! Your wide lavender bangle is superb!


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, JB! I do love it!!
Found this


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, JB! I do love it!!
Found this


----------



## udalrike

Oh, sorry!  )
I would say your Guatemalan bangle is between Sky and Sapphire


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Wearing this bangle today [emoji4]Have a great day Jadies!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

It’s pretty even color on the back [emoji5]


----------



## jadeitebear

udalrike said:


> Oh, sorry!  )
> I would say your Guatemalan bangle is between Sky and Sapphire


Thanks for finding the color reference Uli! (Holding bangle up to screen. LOL) Or do you mean between Teal and Saphire? I would not put it as blue as Sky, but quite a bit closer to Teal in bright light. She is a color changer!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

jadeitebear said:


> Thanks for finding the color reference Uli! (Holding bangle up to screen. LOL) Or do you mean between Teal and Saphire? I would not put it as blue as Sky, but quite a bit closer to Teal in bright light. She is a color changer!



I was first to call it teal lol! And yes against your beautiful green nephrite she looks more blue. Just beautiful

This thread is so busy today. I’m enjoying catching up on all the gorgeous pictures. [emoji3]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> Lovely pendant, Uli!
> 
> iiturtle, I like the hair tie idea (and wooden beads) to separate your bangles. I may try that.  Is just the hair tie thick enough or do you find that your bangles still hit each other occasionally?
> 
> Stack for the day: "When I want my Olmec Blue to look blue and not green."
> View attachment 4397964



I somehow missed this one. This is a beautiful stack [emoji16]


----------



## jadeitebear

Cyanide Rose said:


> I somehow missed this one. This is a beautiful stack [emoji16]


Thank you, CR! 
2boys, great eye, you called it Teal and I have been going by that color name since. Color reference proves it!


----------



## Silverstar147

jadeitebear said:


> Lovely pendant, Uli!
> 
> iiturtle, I like the hair tie idea (and wooden beads) to separate your bangles. I may try that.  Is just the hair tie thick enough or do you find that your bangles still hit each other occasionally?
> 
> Stack for the day: "When I want my Olmec Blue to look blue and not green."
> View attachment 4397964


Candies for the eyes!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Silverstar147

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4397958
> View attachment 4397959


So beautiful! I’m on a green kick lately. Thanks Udalrike for sharing!


----------



## Silverstar147

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4397958
> View attachment 4397959


So beautiful! I’m on a green kick lately. Thanks Udalrike for sharing!


----------



## iiturtle

jadeitebear said:


> iiturtle, I like the hair tie idea (and wooden beads) to separate your bangles. I may try that.  Is just the hair tie thick enough or do you find that your bangles still hit each other occasionally?
> 
> Stack for the day: "When I want my Olmec Blue to look blue and not green."
> View attachment 4397964


The hair tie separates Hope and the sandalwood bracelet, so that I'm not so noisy . The sandalwood bracelet is the one that separates Hope and Triplet, although Triplet does sometimes slip over the bracelet if I'm doing excessive movement. 



udalrike said:


> View attachment 4397971


Wow, look how wide the second bangle is! I rarely see such width. It looks so full and scrumptious 



Cyanide Rose said:


> Wearing this bangle today [emoji4]Have a great day Jadies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4398107


The colours of your bangle remind me so strongly of the beach! Lovely soft colours  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## berniechocolate

All 3 are the same bangle . But color looks  under different lighting .


----------



## iiturtle

berniechocolate said:


> View attachment 4398721
> View attachment 4398722
> View attachment 4398723
> 
> 
> All 3 are the same bangle . But color looks  under different lighting .


Wow, your bangle looks amazing! It seems like a really good fit for you as well


----------



## iiturtle

I was in the car home today, and the sun hightlighted Hope's translucency really well. I tried to capture it on camera but it doesn't do it justice!


----------



## dster1

berniechocolate said:


> View attachment 4398721
> View attachment 4398722
> View attachment 4398723
> 
> 
> All 3 are the same bangle . But color looks  under different lighting .



How do you like the oval fit? Do you prefer it over a round?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

iiturtle said:


> The hair tie separates Hope and the sandalwood bracelet, so that I'm not so noisy . The sandalwood bracelet is the one that separates Hope and Triplet, although Triplet does sometimes slip over the bracelet if I'm doing excessive movement.
> 
> 
> Wow, look how wide the second bangle is! I rarely see such width. It looks so full and scrumptious
> 
> 
> The colours of your bangle remind me so strongly of the beach! Lovely soft colours  Thanks for sharing!



Thanks so much iiturtle[emoji4] Your bangle looks great! I can see the translucency [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

berniechocolate said:


> View attachment 4398721
> View attachment 4398722
> View attachment 4398723
> 
> 
> All 3 are the same bangle . But color looks  under different lighting .



TDF berniechocolate! [emoji173]️


----------



## berniechocolate

Cyanide Rose said:


> TDF berniechocolate! [emoji173]️



Thanks ! Current favorite Of mine


----------



## berniechocolate

dster1 said:


> How do you like the oval fit? Do you prefer it over a round?



I like ovals because it’s very tapered to the wrist . Tends to bang around less even though I m wearing on the right hand . 

I would like a Princess round too in icy colors but haven’t come around to one that’s my size yet ! Hope I do one day


----------



## jadeitebear

berniechocolate said:


> View attachment 4398721
> View attachment 4398722
> View attachment 4398723
> 
> 
> All 3 are the same bangle . But color looks  under different lighting .


So watery and luscious, and the matching pendant is perfect. Is this a new bangle, Bernie? (same one in your avatar I think) Thank you for sharing your icy beauties!


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, ladies!
Iiturtle, green is indeed the color of Hope! 
Bernie, your bangle looks as if it wasn't from this world. Like Arwen from the "Lord of the rings" wore it....


----------



## udalrike

Wearing two bangles as I fear my big one could fall from my arm


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

The animals are bats, right?


----------



## udalrike




----------



## iiturtle

udalrike said:


> The animals are bats, right?


Yes, they look like bats! Is the bangle very heavy?


----------



## iiturtle

Today was a cold and overcast day, so I carried around my own little sun in the form of an amber bead


----------



## berniechocolate

jadeitebear said:


> So watery and luscious, and the matching pendant is perfect. Is this a new bangle, Bernie? (same one in your avatar I think) Thank you for sharing your icy beauties!



Yes it’s a new bangle . But a couple of months back .   I m gravitating towards icy jadeite because , I find them very easy on the eyes and matchable with other jewelry even when I don’t have time to switch bangle s.


----------



## berniechocolate

udalrike said:


> Thanks, ladies!
> Iiturtle, green is indeed the color of Hope!
> Bernie, your bangle looks as if it wasn't from this world. Like Arwen from the "Lord of the rings" wore it....



Thanks sweets . You have very bold taste as usual   . Statement big jadeite bangle !


----------



## berniechocolate

iiturtle said:


> Today was a cold and overcast day, so I carried around my own little sun in the form of an amber bead
> 
> View attachment 4399608



Is that yellow bead amber ? The color is beautiful and contrast beautifully against your Apple green bangle . Welcome back by the way ! U can check out of the jade forum but you can never leave[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## iiturtle

berniechocolate said:


> Is that yellow bead amber ? The color is beautiful and contrast beautifully against your Apple green bangle . Welcome back by the way ! U can check out of the jade forum but you can never leave[emoji23][emoji23]


Yes, the yellow bead is amber! I paired it with my sandalwood beads to give a pop of colour  

Thank you for the welcome back! Jade will always call us back


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, dear Bernie! I am happy to have found the big bangle! 
An interesting doku:


----------



## udalrike

I found a nice Hetian jade bangle:


----------



## udalrike

X


----------



## udalrike

Sorry for the last picture. There is eyepencil on my hand I could not remove completely....


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike




----------



## mrs moulds

Cyanide Rose said:


> Today’s bangle [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4376135


Stunning


----------



## Cyanide Rose

mrs moulds said:


> Stunning



Thanks mrs moulds, enjoy your weekend [emoji16]


----------



## Cookiefiend

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4401450



That’s incredible! [emoji173]️


----------



## iiturtle

udalrike said:


> I found a nice Hetian jade bangle:


That looks gorgeous, Uli! I love how there are different colours in the same bangle.


----------



## iiturtle

I was playing around with Triplet in the sunshine today. I love how she changes in different lighting 




I paired Hope with a gold bracelet. Loving the chime they make together


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, Cookiefiend!


----------



## udalrike

Iiturtle, Triplet has such wonderful colors. Lavender and this orange. Love it!
I am pairing my new bangle with an old ivory bangle. It is a great sound too.


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

I did not answer your question, Iiturtle. Yes, the big bangke is heavy, but not too heavy for me.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4403210
> View attachment 4403211
> View attachment 4403212



Stunning stack Uli! I love the twisted bangles together. What material is the whitish twist bangle?


----------



## jadeitebear

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4403210
> View attachment 4403211
> View attachment 4403212


Uli, your new twisted bangle is stunning! Do the two twisted "strands" move against each other or is it one solid piece in the center?

Thanks for sharing! iiturtle, Triplet in the sunshine is soooo pretty!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Beautiful jade jadies!

iiturtle, you are so right about how a bangle can transform in different light [emoji4] Sometimes it’s hard to get a picture of what you actually see.  I have been trying to get a picture of lemonades green color indoors and failing. I did get a couple of her white translucent color. I’ll add a picture to this post [emoji5]

Uli, I love your new bangle and you always have the most amazing stacks. I wish I was as brave as you are wearing them. There are just gorgeous [emoji16]

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Beautiful jade jadies!
> 
> iiturtle, you are so right about how a bangle can transform in different light [emoji4] Sometimes it’s hard to get a picture of what you actually see.  I have been trying to get a picture of lemonades green color indoors and failing. I did get a couple of her white translucent color. I’ll add a picture to this post [emoji5]
> 
> Uli, I love your new bangle and you always have the most amazing stacks. I wish I was as brave as you are wearing them. There are just gorgeous [emoji16]
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4403407



I can see the pretty pale mint green coming through in this pic So fresh and perfect on your wrist. [emoji4]


----------



## udalrike

2 boys, thanks! The whitish one is ivory, old ivory, of course.


----------



## udalrike

Jadeitebear, the bangle is very deeply carved, but the 2 parts are not movable. Otherwise it would be more delicate.


----------



## udalrike

Look at this one:


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, CR! Lemonade is very yummy! You love her much....


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> I can see the pretty pale mint green coming through in this pic So fresh and perfect on your wrist. [emoji4]



Thanks so much 2BJM [emoji4] You are always so kind, I’m so glad to see you are still here [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> Thank you, CR! Lemonade is very yummy! You love her much....



Thanks so much my dear enabler friend [emoji6] You are so welcome! I love all of your bold power stacks [emoji5]


----------



## cdtracing

Beautiful jade, Ladies!  I'm so loving all the varieties of bangles!!!


----------



## jadeitebear

Cyanide Rose said:


> Beautiful jade jadies!
> 
> iiturtle, you are so right about how a bangle can transform in different light [emoji4] Sometimes it’s hard to get a picture of what you actually see.  I have been trying to get a picture of lemonades green color indoors and failing. I did get a couple of her white translucent color. I’ll add a picture to this post [emoji5]
> 
> Uli, I love your new bangle and you always have the most amazing stacks. I wish I was as brave as you are wearing them. There are just gorgeous [emoji16]
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4403407


I see lime and lemon greens in Lemonade! Dear CR, thank you for sharing more pics of her, she is so delicate colored and lovely!!!


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, dear CR! I am not the only enabler here....


----------



## udalrike

Let's twist again...


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> I see lime and lemon greens in Lemonade! Dear CR, thank you for sharing more pics of her, she is so delicate colored and lovely!!!



Thanks so much JB! I really appreciate your kindness [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> Thank you, dear CR! I am not the only enabler here....





udalrike said:


> Let's twist again...
> 
> View attachment 4404387



Very true my friend [emoji6] ok am I the only one that wants that fish pendant [emoji4]


----------



## jadeitebear

Cyanide Rose said:


> Very true my friend [emoji6] ok am I the only one that wants that fish pendant [emoji4]


The fish is sooooo cute, Uli. You are definitely not alone in this, CR!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

So sick [emoji855] today, putting this on for a little while made me feel a bit better. I need to find nice settings for my cabs. I’m a bit of a cabaholic.


----------



## jadeitebear

udalrike said:


> Jadeitebear, the bangle is very deeply carved, but the 2 parts are not movable. Otherwise it would be more delicate.


Thanks, Uli! The twisted bangle fits you perfectly. Definitely worth the wait to get your size!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> So sick [emoji855] today, putting this on for a little while made me feel a bit better. I need to find nice settings for my cabs. I’m a bit of a cabaholic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4404732



I love this set - the pearls complement the jade so well. Beautiful design on the ring and bracelet. Classic with a modern twist. [emoji7]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> I love this set - the pearls complement the jade so well. Beautiful design on the ring and bracelet. Classic with a modern twist. [emoji7]



Thanks my dear friend [emoji5] Classic with a modern twist, I like that!  Pearls and jade really do go well together [emoji4]


----------



## jadeitebear

Cyanide Rose said:


> So sick [emoji855] today, putting this on for a little while made me feel a bit better. I need to find nice settings for my cabs. I’m a bit of a cabaholic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4404732


Feel better CR! Your green cabs have such a good healing vibe!


----------



## Silverstar147

Cyanide Rose said:


> So sick [emoji855] today, putting this on for a little while made me feel a bit better. I need to find nice settings for my cabs. I’m a bit of a cabaholic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4404732


CR, this set is SO pretty! I love the translucency and their colors.


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, Jadeitebear! 

CR, are you invited at Buckingham Palace? You look so regal. 
I hope you feel better today!!!


----------



## udalrike

What are you wearing, 2boys?


----------



## udalrike

Nephrite and jadeite


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

Look at this wonderful Guatemalan blue jade bangle:


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> What are you wearing, 2boys?



Hi Uli,
I’m wearing these black jadeite earrings today. I’ve been wearing these almost every day since I got them as they go with everything.  They look black under most lighting but under sunlight you can see they are a deep green. 

Your stacks are on point as usual I Uli. Gorgeous!


----------



## teagansmum

Hello ladies! I spent the weekend going through old posts and so many memories came back! I'm still collecting jade as the obsession never ends. I've been loving Hetian as well as jadeite and have purchased a few newbies, though still wearing Mylasia faithfully for the past three years. I stack her with Ghoulie often as they compliment each other so well. This is Ghoulie. She's very creamy and I love her dendrite specks. The first photo is of the day she arrived and sticker still intact. lol Different lighting changes her color, as of most jades.


----------



## teagansmum

This is Ophelia who is very wide at 18mm and very thin at just 5mm, but extremely strong. She is Hetian, has tons of gold flecks through out which I can't capture in a photo.


----------



## teagansmum

This is my newest jadeite I've named Moss.


----------



## teagansmum

Here is jadeite Moss with her twin sister Roots on the bottom, with black jadeite (Tunnel) bangle in the middle.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> Feel better CR! Your green cabs have such a good healing vibe!





Silverstar147 said:


> CR, this set is SO pretty! I love the translucency and their colors.





udalrike said:


> Thanks, Jadeitebear!
> 
> CR, are you invited at Buckingham Palace? You look so regal.
> I hope you feel better today!!!



JB, I think you may be right! I felt much better after wearing it. Thanks for your kind words [emoji4] My son shared his cold and I ended up with antibiotics and prednisone, so I’m on the mend soon [emoji16]

SS thanks so much! I love pieces that have more than one color. I’m always looking for something in those pieces. Shapes and such, jade can be so mesmerizing [emoji5]

Uli, only if you come with me! You know my fear of flying lol. I would love to go there. I always wanted to visit [emoji6]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Uli,
> I’m wearing these black jadeite earrings today. I’ve been wearing these almost every day since I got them as they go with everything.  They look black under most lighting but under sunlight you can see they are a deep green.
> 
> Your stacks are on point as usual I Uli. Gorgeous!
> View attachment 4405164



These are gorgeous! Could they be omphacite? It looks like they might be. It’s a fave of mine to collect, but not easy to find nice specimens. Such an amazing set to have. I get stuck on earrings too, and some just feel more comfortable than others [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4405127
> View attachment 4405128





udalrike said:


> Look at this wonderful Guatemalan blue jade bangle:



You are the stack queen [emoji73] [emoji16] 

That Guatemalan jade bangle is amazing! I’m getting drawn in ugh [emoji58]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

teagansmum said:


> Hello ladies! I spent the weekend going through old posts and so many memories came back! I'm still collecting jade as the obsession never ends. I've been loving Hetian as well as jadeite and have purchased a few newbies, though still wearing Mylasia faithfully for the past three years. I stack her with Ghoulie often as they compliment each other so well. This is Ghoulie. She's very creamy and I love her dendrite specks. The first photo is of the day she arrived and sticker still intact. lol Different lighting changes her color, as of most jades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4405289
> 
> View attachment 4405288
> View attachment 4405290




All lovely of course TM!  Love Ghoulie!


----------



## teagansmum

Cyanide Rose said:


> All lovely of course TM!  Love Ghoulie!


 Hi Cy! Hope you are doing well. ❤️ Are you still loving Brown Sugar? I see Lemonade is still a favourite and you are wearing her still. She's a beauty!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

teagansmum said:


> Hi Cy! Hope you are doing well. [emoji173]️ Are you still loving Brown Sugar? I see Lemonade is still a favourite and you are wearing her still. She's a beauty!



Thank you so much TM! I will be all good in a few days [emoji4] Yes, Brown Sugar is still my fave, with lemonade a close second.  Hetian is quite addictive, isn’t it [emoji6]

I hope all is well with you too [emoji16]


----------



## cdtracing

Hope you're feeling better today, CR!  I just love your ring & bracelet!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> These are gorgeous! Could they be omphacite? It looks like they might be. It’s a fave of mine to collect, but not easy to find nice specimens. Such an amazing set to have. I get stuck on earrings too, and some just feel more comfortable than others [emoji5]



Good eye C Rose! They are omphacite which is similar to Jadeite in its properties. I really like these earrings. 

I just realized from reading posts you aren’t feeling your best. I hope you son feel better soon. Hugs.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> Hello ladies! I spent the weekend going through old posts and so many memories came back! I'm still collecting jade as the obsession never ends. I've been loving Hetian as well as jadeite and have purchased a few newbies, though still wearing Mylasia faithfully for the past three years. I stack her with Ghoulie often as they compliment each other so well. This is Ghoulie. She's very creamy and I love her dendrite specks. The first photo is of the day she arrived and sticker still intact. lol Different lighting changes her color, as of most jades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4405289
> 
> View attachment 4405288
> View attachment 4405290



Hi Tea! Missed you Ghoulie sure is a chameleon. Wow it’s like totally different under different lighting. I love the specks - beauty marks [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> This is Ophelia who is very wide at 18mm and very thin at just 5mm, but extremely strong. She is Hetian, has tons of gold flecks through out which I can't capture in a photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4405294
> View attachment 4405295



I love the rich dark green of Ophelia. Great name for such a regal looking bangle. And Moss is very sweet with her soft browns and pink.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Look at this wonderful Guatemalan blue jade bangle:



So beautiful - are you thinking of getting a Guatemalan blue Uli? If this one of Allan’s creations?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

cdtracing said:


> Hope you're feeling better today, CR!  I just love your ring & bracelet!



Hi cd! Thank you so much for your well wishes and you kind comments about my pieces  [emoji5] I will be on the mend soon now that I have some meds. Thank goodness [emoji28]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Good eye C Rose! They are omphacite which is similar to Jadeite in its properties. I really like these earrings.
> 
> I just realized from reading posts you aren’t feeling your best. I hope you son feel better soon. Hugs.



Oh now I’m really jelly [emoji6] They are truly beautiful! Thanks so much my friend, he is much better since he saw the doctor Friday. So I know I should be feeling better soon [emoji16] [emoji847]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Oh now I’m really jelly [emoji6] They are truly beautiful! Thanks so much my friend, he is much better since he saw the doctor Friday. So I know I should be feeling better soon [emoji16] [emoji847]



I’m glad to hear - it’s hard when the kids are sick. Take good care of him and yourself [emoji4] Wear your beautiful jade to protect you. [emoji847]


----------



## teagansmum

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Tea! Missed you Ghoulie sure is a chameleon. Wow it’s like totally different under different lighting. I love the specks - beauty marks [emoji4]



Thank you 2boys. I've missed you too but it's nice to see you're still Jading strong and doing well. ❤️


----------



## iiturtle

udalrike said:


> I did not answer your question, Iiturtle. Yes, the big bangke is heavy, but not too heavy for me.


How lucky! I love how chunky it looks, but I wouldn't be able to pull it off because I am quite petite 



jadeitebear said:


> Thanks for sharing! iiturtle, Triplet in the sunshine is soooo pretty!


Thanks jadeitebear! She's not the highest quality but so fun to wear!



Cyanide Rose said:


> Beautiful jade jadies!
> 
> iiturtle, you are so right about how a bangle can transform in different light [emoji4] Sometimes it’s hard to get a picture of what you actually see.  I have been trying to get a picture of lemonades green color indoors and failing. I did get a couple of her white translucent color. I’ll add a picture to this post [emoji5]
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4403407


Lemonade really does remind me of the drink! In fact, she looks like the colour of 7up, because of the yellow-green hue!



udalrike said:


> Let's twist again...
> 
> View attachment 4404387


Uli, your twisted bangle looks so intricate! You are tempting me 



Cyanide Rose said:


> So sick [emoji855] today, putting this on for a little while made me feel a bit better. I need to find nice settings for my cabs. I’m a bit of a cabaholic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4404732


I love your ring, CR! Such a deep, rich green with a nice gradient. Do you ever get scared of breaking the cabochon?



teagansmum said:


> View attachment 4405431
> 
> Here is jadeite Moss with her twin sister Roots on the bottom, with black jadeite (Tunnel) bangle in the middle.


Thank you for sharing, teagansmum! You have a nice collection


----------



## iiturtle

Recently, I've been doing a lot of online window shopping and I came across Churk's Workshop. I saw a really unique pair of earrings but it was out of my budget. No matter how much I tried to forget about it, I just couldn't! I felt so cut 

However, Churk then decided to list a very similar pair but at half the price (silver instead of gold)!! I jumped at the opportunity and the earrings finally arrived today 






I finally have a set of green jade! Here's a collection photo:


----------



## Cyanide Rose

iiturtle said:


> Recently, I've been doing a lot of online window shopping and I came across Churk's Workshop. I saw a really unique pair of earrings but it was out of my budget. No matter how much I tried to forget about it, I just couldn't! I finally have a set of green jade! Here's a collection photo:
> View attachment 4406121



What a beautiful set you have there!!! Amazing! He used to have a silver pair in lavender that I watched for a bit.  I think they were in gold too! I’m so happy for you to get them in a price that worked for you. Nice [emoji106] 

Thanks for you wonderful comments on my jade. I do worry and I would really love to find a better protective setting. I just wouldn’t know where to find one.  Quite a few of my more pricier cabs came with those simple silver settings but they are always too big.  2BJM made me dig out some cabs last night with those earrings!  I [emoji173]️ earrings, can’t you tell [emoji16]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> I’m glad to hear - it’s hard when the kids are sick. Take good care of him and yourself [emoji4] Wear your beautiful jade to protect you. [emoji847]



Yes dear [emoji4]I really believe that to be true! I always put on brown sugar when I’m not feeling well. My husband runs from him when my little guy gets sick, we as mommies run towards them. I don’t care cough on me lol. But I know it’s hard for mommies that work, I think that’s why my hubby runs away. Plus my husband is PATHETIC when he is sick or hurts himself. OMG! This big old man reverts back to childhood LOL It’s so sad [emoji16]


----------



## jadeitebear

iiturtle said:


> Recently, I've been doing a lot of online window shopping and I came across Churk's Workshop. I saw a really unique pair of earrings but it was out of my budget. No matter how much I tried to forget about it, I just couldn't! I felt so cut
> 
> However, Churk then decided to list a very similar pair but at half the price (silver instead of gold)!! I jumped at the opportunity and the earrings finally arrived today
> 
> View attachment 4406117
> View attachment 4406118
> View attachment 4406119
> 
> 
> I finally have a set of green jade! Here's a collection photo:
> View attachment 4406121


iiturtle, the earrings are so pretty and they match Hope (and the pendant) really well! Yay for getting them in your price range! 

I am contemplating a bangle from him but he is currently out so I will probably windowshop there and give my wallet a break until he comes back in May. In the mean time I decided to go for a more dark and green bangle Instead of the UJ one I wanted. 
It is on it's way from the seller, calling her Dragon Tracks.


----------



## mrs moulds

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks mrs moulds, enjoy your weekend [emoji16]


Love you sweetie❤️


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

iiturtle said:


> Recently, I've been doing a lot of online window shopping and I came across Churk's Workshop. I saw a really unique pair of earrings but it was out of my budget. No matter how much I tried to forget about it, I just couldn't! I felt so cut
> 
> However, Churk then decided to list a very similar pair but at half the price (silver instead of gold)!! I jumped at the opportunity and the earrings finally arrived today
> 
> View attachment 4406117
> View attachment 4406118
> View attachment 4406119
> 
> 
> I finally have a set of green jade! Here's a collection photo:
> View attachment 4406121



I love the design of these earrings and they look lovely on your ears Your green set is gorgeous and complete.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Double post


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Yes dear [emoji4]I really believe that to be true! I always put on brown sugar when I’m not feeling well. My husband runs from him when my little guy gets sick, we as mommies run towards them. I don’t care cough on me lol. But I know it’s hard for mommies that work, I think that’s why my hubby runs away. Plus my husband is PATHETIC when he is sick or hurts himself. OMG! This big old man reverts back to childhood LOL It’s so sad [emoji16]



Lol I had to laugh at this because my  husband, dad and brother are all “babies” when they are sick. Thankfully my sons are a little tougher 
And yes us moms are always the ones everyone goes to when they aren’t feeling well. [emoji6]


----------



## essiedub

udalrike said:


> Let's twist again...
> 
> View attachment 4404387


I love Love LOVE that fish pendant and the twisty bangle!


----------



## Cookiefiend

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4403210
> View attachment 4403211
> View attachment 4403212



Ohmigosh - the twisted one looks so fragile (and beautiful) - is it?


----------



## iiturtle

Cyanide Rose said:


> What a beautiful set you have there!!! Amazing! He used to have a silver pair in lavender that I watched for a bit.  I think they were in gold too! I’m so happy for you to get them in a price that worked for you. Nice [emoji106]
> 
> Thanks for you wonderful comments on my jade. I do worry and I would really love to find a better protective setting. I just wouldn’t know where to find one.  Quite a few of my more pricier cabs came with those simple silver settings but they are always too big.  2BJM made me dig out some cabs last night with those earrings!  I [emoji173]️ earrings, can’t you tell [emoji16]


Yes, I saw the lavender ones in the sold section! They look amazing 

I don't have any jade cabochons myself, but I would be so worried about hitting them on doors, tables, etc.! My grandmother has a really chunky cabochon that she left behind, but I can see a big crack in it 



jadeitebear said:


> iiturtle, the earrings are so pretty and they match Hope (and the pendant) really well! Yay for getting them in your price range!
> 
> I am contemplating a bangle from him but he is currently out so I will probably windowshop there and give my wallet a break until he comes back in May. In the mean time I decided to go for a more dark and green bangle Instead of the UJ one I wanted.
> It is on it's way from the seller, calling her Dragon Tracks.
> View attachment 4406490


Thanks jadeitebear! I was pleasantly surprised to see how well the earrings match my pendant! 

Your new bangle reminds me of the safari! Dragon Tracks is a perfect name, I reckon  Please post some mod shots when you receive her!


----------



## iiturtle

2boys_jademommy said:


> I love the design of these earrings and they look lovely on your ears Your green set is gorgeous and complete.


Thank you, 2boys! I am still in awe with Churk's craftsmanship


----------



## jadeitebear

iiturtle said:


> Yes, I saw the lavender ones in the sold section! They look amazing
> 
> I don't have any jade cabochons myself, but I would be so worried about hitting them on doors, tables, etc.! My grandmother has a really chunky cabochon that she left behind, but I can see a big crack in it
> 
> 
> Thanks jadeitebear! I was pleasantly surprised to see how well the earrings match my pendant!
> 
> Your new bangle reminds me of the safari! Dragon Tracks is a perfect name, I reckon  Please post some mod shots when you receive her!


Thank you, iiturtle! I can't wait for her to get here, I'll see if the name sticks but I am keeping it for now. 


iiturtle said:


> Thank you, 2boys! I am still in awe with Churk's craftsmanship


I have recently discovered Churk after hearing him mentioned here and and his work is TDF!


----------



## udalrike

Thanks everyone! 2boys, your earrings are wonderful!!! One of a kind indeed.
Iiturtle, I have quite similar earrings and love them to pieces. Your pendant is gorgeous too.


----------



## udalrike

Cookiefiend, the twisted bangke is a beauty and good to wear. Can only recommend it, Jadeitebear...


----------



## udalrike

Essiedub, the fish was one my cheapest jades but I really like it very much.

Someone lately wrote about "commercial jade". I would say every jade is commercial, (even if it costs a fortune) , just because you can buy it...


----------



## udalrike

Sorry, if I forgot someone. 

2 boys, I bought the Guatemalan bangle. Could not resist. It comes from Australia


----------



## udalrike

Something for you, Iiturtle?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Sorry, if I forgot someone.
> 
> 2 boys, I bought the Guatemalan bangle. Could not resist. It comes from Australia



I don’t blame you Uli the colour is breathtaking. So excited for you! Where did you find it if you don’t me asking? 
Waiting patiently for your mod shots [emoji6]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

mrs moulds said:


> Love you sweetie[emoji173]️



[emoji8][emoji847]


----------



## berniechocolate

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Uli,
> I’m wearing these black jadeite earrings today. I’ve been wearing these almost every day since I got them as they go with everything.  They look black under most lighting but under sunlight you can see they are a deep green.
> 
> Your stacks are on point as usual I Uli. Gorgeous!
> View attachment 4405164



 so shiny and black !!!! Beautiful , are this omphacite since it’s deep green under the light ?


----------



## berniechocolate

Still hooked on icy look . 

The cross and ring are gifts from my seller .  But sadly , it’s set in silver and some of the zirconia is coming off .  The little cabochons were from the left overs when they cut my bangle , but setting in 18k gold is expensive , so if there are leftovers /they set the leftover in 925 silver for some of their loyal buyers  .  

Sigh the silver is soft ,  maybe should get get it set in 18 k instead because the quality is quite decent for the icy leftovers .


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> so shiny and black !!!! Beautiful , are this omphacite since it’s deep green under the light ?



Thank you Bernie. Yes the seller listed these earrings as omphacite. In fact I ordered these from Singapore I thought omphacite is the same as black jade but there is a slight difference in composition. 
So now I’m wondering if my black nephrite bangle - the one in my user pic is omphacite...seller said it was nephrite but it is also dark green under sunlight but black and shiny most of the time. Doesn’t matter what the material is but I’m now thinking theses terms are used interchangeably and perhaps randomly since the composition is similar.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> View attachment 4407208
> View attachment 4407210
> 
> 
> Still hooked on icy look .
> 
> The cross and ring are gifts from my seller .  But sadly , it’s set in silver and some of the zirconia is coming off .  The little cabochons were from the left overs when they cut my bangle , but setting in 18k gold is expensive , so if there are leftovers /they set the leftover in 925 silver for some of their loyal buyers  .
> 
> Sigh the silver is soft ,  maybe should get get it set in 18 k instead because the quality is quite decent for the icy leftovers .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4407210



You are as gorgeous as your jade Ms Bernie [emoji6] You should be a jade model with your lovely skin[emoji4] 
The quality of your cab is indeed good so you may want to reset in gold but honestly it looks great as is too. Can’t get over how icy your bangle is. [emoji7]
So nice of your seller to gift you with the necklace and ring.
What are the dimensions of your bangle by the way?


----------



## berniechocolate

2boys_jademommy said:


> You are as gorgeous as your jade Ms Bernie [emoji6] You should be a jade model with your lovely skin[emoji4]
> The quality of your cab is indeed good so you may want to reset in gold but honestly it looks great as is too. Can’t get over how icy your bangle is. [emoji7]
> So nice of your seller to gift you with the necklace and ring.
> What are the dimensions of your bangle by the way?



[emoji23][emoji23] I m breaking out in Eczema on the face right now actually lol 

But hey thanks for the kind compliments . 

The bangle is 53.5 by 47 oval


----------



## iiturtle

udalrike said:


> Thanks everyone! 2boys, your earrings are wonderful!!! One of a kind indeed.
> Iiturtle, I have quite similar earrings and love them to pieces. Your pendant is gorgeous too.


Ooh, I would love to see a photo of your earrings! Thank you for the lovely comment 



udalrike said:


> Something for you, Iiturtle?
> View attachment 4407125


I would love a turtle pendant, but maybe something a little smaller  The turtle in my profile picture can actually be strung as a pendant, but it is too heavy for me!

Do show some mods pics of your new bangle! I saw a ring from the same seller and was quite tempted, but I ended up buying the earrings from Churk instead.



berniechocolate said:


> View attachment 4407208
> View attachment 4407210
> 
> 
> Still hooked on icy look .
> 
> The cross and ring are gifts from my seller .  But sadly , it’s set in silver and some of the zirconia is coming off .  The little cabochons were from the left overs when they cut my bangle , but setting in 18k gold is expensive , so if there are leftovers /they set the leftover in 925 silver for some of their loyal buyers  .
> 
> Sigh the silver is soft ,  maybe should get get it set in 18 k instead because the quality is quite decent for the icy leftovers .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4407210


Wow Bernie! What a wonderful icy set you have  So nice of your seller to gift you the necklace and ring! My mum has a similar ring, but hers is set in rose gold.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> [emoji23][emoji23] I m breaking out in Eczema on the face right now actually lol
> 
> But hey thanks for the kind compliments .
> 
> The bangle is 53.5 by 47 oval



I’m sure you’re still beautiful. [emoji6]I have a small eczema patch at the back of my neck for some reason. My hair covers it but it’s bothersome. 
How wide and thick is the bangle? Sorry I’m asking so many because I am kinda eyeing an oval and the width is 6.9mm and the thickness is   7.5mm. I do want something slim but not sure if that is too slim.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

iiturtle said:


> Ooh, I would love to see a photo of your earrings! Thank you for the lovely comment :
> 
> Hi iturtle I posted the earrings a few pages back but I’ll post again
> If I get a chance I’ll try and take a pic of them in bright sunlight to show the deep green.


----------



## udalrike

2boys, the seller is ginger coast on etsy. 

Here are my earrings:


----------



## udalrike

Bernie, you look marvelous!! You are the jade queen...


----------



## udalrike

What I love to wear these days:


----------



## udalrike




----------



## berniechocolate

2boys_jademommy said:


> I’m sure you’re still beautiful. [emoji6]I have a small eczema patch at the back of my neck for some reason. My hair covers it but it’s bothersome.
> How wide and thick is the bangle? Sorry I’m asking so many because I am kinda eyeing an oval and the width is 6.9mm and the thickness is   7.5mm. I do want something slim but not sure if that is too slim.



The other measurements given were  7 mm and 8.7 mm .  
	

		
			
		

		
	




What are u getting ? Something icy ? Jade shopping is fun [emoji1319][emoji1319][emoji1319][emoji173]️


----------



## berniechocolate

udalrike said:


> Bernie, you look marvelous!! You are the jade queen...



Thanks love .  Admire your boldness and appetite for jade .  Earrings are cute , do they  feel heavy ?


----------



## udalrike

Dear Bernie, not heavy at all!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> 2boys, the seller is ginger coast on etsy.
> 
> Here are my earrings:
> View attachment 4408002



 Thanks Uli - can’t wait to see your new blue bangle!

Pretty earrings [emoji4] [emoji3]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> The other measurements given were  7 mm and 8.7 mm .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4408016
> 
> 
> What are u getting ? Something icy ? Jade shopping is fun [emoji1319][emoji1319][emoji1319][emoji173]️



Thank you so much Bernie! - this helps because the bangle that the seller recommended to me is 6.9mm wide and 7.5 thick and I wasn’t too sure how those proportions would look. The bangle is not icy. It’s more white with some blue flowers. Not sure about it though.


----------



## berniechocolate

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thank you so much Bernie! - this helps because the bangle that the seller recommended to me is 6.9mm wide and 7.5 thick and I wasn’t too sure how those proportions would look. The bangle is not icy. It’s more white with some blue flowers. Not sure about it though.



It’s a floating blue flower ,sounds exciting ! .  I always get a “bangle high “ when I m waiting for bangles to arrive or about to buy one .  Mine in the above is an oval 

Do you have any ovals ? I find them tapered to the wrist and very comfy to wear because they don’t jut out as much compared to the other rounds , so they don’t bang into things so often too . 6.9 /7.5 sounds slim enough .  Too thin and you would worry if it’s fragile and all . Most importantly you need to like how it looks overall as well . 

And a belated compliment . The black shiny earrings are truly gorgeous .  I have to have diamonds in everything . It brightens and brings out the beauty of jade !


----------



## Cyanide Rose

berniechocolate said:


> View attachment 4407208
> View attachment 4407210
> 
> 
> Still hooked on icy look .
> 
> The cross and ring are gifts from my seller .  But sadly , it’s set in silver and some of the zirconia is coming off .  The little cabochons were from the left overs when they cut my bangle , but setting in 18k gold is expensive , so if there are leftovers /they set the leftover in 925 silver for some of their loyal buyers  .
> 
> Sigh the silver is soft ,  maybe should get get it set in 18 k instead because the quality is quite decent for the icy leftovers .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4407210



TDF!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Gorgeous jade! Looks like quite a few jadies are shopping [emoji4] Today I went wild and stacked with amber (not really [emoji6]) One of my dear friends sent me this lovely ring [emoji16]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> It’s a floating blue flower ,sounds exciting ! .  I always get a “bangle high “ when I m waiting for bangles to arrive or about to buy one .  Mine in the above is an oval
> 
> Do you have any ovals ? I find them tapered to the wrist and very comfy to wear because they don’t jut out as much compared to the other rounds , so they don’t bang into things so often too . 6.9 /7.5 sounds slim enough .  Too thin and you would worry if it’s fragile and all . Most importantly you need to like how it looks overall as well .
> 
> And a belated compliment . The black shiny earrings are truly gorgeous .  I have to have diamonds in everything . It brightens and brings out the beauty of jade !



Thank you Bernie and I agree diamonds do light up everything piece of jewellery. 
I have two oval bangles but one is definitely treated so I don’t like it and the other was given to me by my mother in law but I suspect it is treated. Not sure if it’s treated but I don’t wear it. 
Shop owners always tell me I should get an oval because my wrists are thin and more flat but I like twirling round bangles around 
The white oval with blue flowers is nice but I’m not sure...there are only a couple of little flower bits so it is mostly a white bangle. Will post if I get it


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Gorgeous jade! Looks like quite a few jadies are shopping [emoji4] Today I went wild and stacked with amber (not really [emoji6]) One of my dear friends sent me this lovely ring [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4408236



What a nice gift from your friend It matches your bangle beautifully and you already know how much I love your nephrite bangle. [emoji8]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> What a nice gift from your friend It matches your bangle beautifully and you already know how much I love your nephrite bangle. [emoji8]



Thank you dear[emoji4] I really do appreciate her [emoji16]


----------



## jadeitebear

Cyanide Rose said:


> Gorgeous jade! Looks like quite a few jadies are shopping [emoji4] Today I went wild and stacked with amber (not really [emoji6]) One of my dear friends sent me this lovely ring [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4408236


Fiery stack, CR!  Bernie, your icy set is sublime! 
Uli, you always stack so well. I did not realize your dragon? bracelet is beaded on the other side. I love it and it goes with everything! 
2boysjademommy I'm a bit of a twirler myself. This makes me think I probably would not wear an oval because of that. lol!
So many wonderful jades, lovely Jadies!


----------



## iiturtle

udalrike said:


> 2boys, the seller is ginger coast on etsy.
> 
> Here are my earrings:
> View attachment 4408002


So beautiful! Are the carvings of a dragon? I am really enjoying the 'Devil's Work' carvings 



Cyanide Rose said:


> Gorgeous jade! Looks like quite a few jadies are shopping [emoji4] Today I went wild and stacked with amber (not really [emoji6]) One of my dear friends sent me this lovely ring [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4408236


Your nephrite bangle looks so smooth and buttery, Rose! I have been looking at many nephrite bangles the past few days. I would love a mutton fat hetian bangle


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> Fiery stack, CR!  Bernie, your icy set is sublime!
> Uli, you always stack so well. I did not realize your dragon? bracelet is beaded on the other side. I love it and it goes with everything!
> 2boysjademommy I'm a bit of a twirler myself. This makes me think I probably would not wear an oval because of that. lol!
> So many wonderful jades, lovely Jadies!





iiturtle said:


> So beautiful! Are the carvings of a dragon? I am really enjoying the 'Devil's Work' carvings
> 
> 
> Your nephrite bangle looks so smooth and buttery, Rose! I have been looking at many nephrite bangles the past few days. I would love a mutton fat hetian bangle



Thanks so much JB[emoji5]

Iiturtle, I know what you mean. I’m looking for one too [emoji4] What size do you wear? I’ve seen a few from sellers I like but all are too small for me.


----------



## iiturtle

Cyanide Rose said:


> Iiturtle, I know what you mean. I’m looking for one too [emoji4] What size do you wear? I’ve seen a few from sellers I like but all are too small for me.


My dream nephrite bangle would be a mutton fat with some faint yellow  I wear size 50-51mm


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

iiturtle said:


> My dream nephrite bangle would be a mutton fat with some faint yellow  I wear size 50-51mm



You and I are the same size. The mutton fat bangles are really special. They have a warm inner glow to them.


----------



## iiturtle

2boys_jademommy said:


> You and I are the same size. The mutton fat bangles are really special. They have a warm inner glow to them.


Sometimes I feel that it's harder to find bangles in our sizes! They always seem to be around the 56mm mark  Do you have any mutton fat bangles, 2boys?


----------



## iiturtle

What is everyone wearing today? Care to share? 
Today I am wearing Hope on my left wrist, and a tourmaline bracelet on my right wrist. I am also wearing a jade ring!


----------



## jadeitebear

Hi, iiturtle! I was inspired by your set .

Still looking for an apple green and white bangle I like. This one is treated, so it is going back to the seller but until then I could not resist pairing it (pic of it taken earlier).


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

iiturtle said:


> Sometimes I feel that it's harder to find bangles in our sizes! They always seem to be around the 56mm mark  Do you have any mutton fat bangles, 2boys?



Yeah it’s hard to find small bangles in our size. I wonder if there would be more choice for us in Asia...
I don’t have any mutton fat bangles.


----------



## udalrike

Yes, Iiturtle, the carving is a dragon one.
Thanks, Jadeitebear ! My first bangle looked exactly like your dyed one...


----------



## udalrike

The tourmaline bracelet is marvellous, Iiturtle! 
And the carved donut is a beauty, Jadeitebear ! 
CR, you could visit the queen with this stack too....


----------



## udalrike

Made a bracelet out of a pendant today:


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

Left arm


----------



## udalrike




----------



## berniechocolate

We arent  allow to trade here on tpf .  But if we are then we could sell off the ones that we bought on impulse of the wrong sizes to one another  . [emoji854]

 Still wearing this today , I think I would be quite happy to wear this as a permanent bangle .  Though yes colorless might come across as a tad boring , but my husband used to roll me eyes at me when I switch bangles because I would get bruises or blue blacks from switching them over and over due to a change of mine.  I try not to wear the greens if I m wearing a red outfit . Else It look like I m dressing for Xmas [emoji23]


----------



## jadeitebear

Thanks Uli! Your pendant bracelet is wonderful! 

The treated bangle has polymer but the lab detected no dye. I really liked it although it is going back on principle, the seller wanted too much for what turned out to be B grade. 

Berniechocolate, your icy bangle is not boring at all, I think it is amazing, no wonder you want to wear it every day, I would do the same. Green is hard to wear with certain things, lol.


----------



## Vinocoffeecerveca

Hi lovely TFers, I’ve been a long time lurker. Have been admiring all your jade pieces since I was a student, now that I’m working I decided to buy a bangle for myself. But, now that I’ve bought, I found some cracks which I am unable to photograph well.  

I also wonder if those lines in my pics are stone lines or anything that I should be concerned about? I paid 4 digits for the bangle... if those are stone lines and plus the cracks I found, I will try to seek recourse... 
Thanks!


----------



## berniechocolate

Vinocoffeecerveca said:


> Hi lovely TFers, I’ve been a long time lurker. Have been admiring all your jade pieces since I was a student, now that I’m working I decided to buy a bangle for myself. But, now that I’ve bought, I found some cracks which I am unable to photograph well.
> 
> I also wonder if those lines in my pics are stone lines or anything that I should be concerned about? I paid 4 digits for the bangle... if those are stone lines and plus the cracks I found, I will try to seek recourse...
> Thanks!



Hi , 4 digits in which currency ? At least that will give us some idea and comparison with where I m in Singapore if it’s too expensive . 

I would say that most jadeite bangle have birthmarks . But as with bangles which are more aesthetically pleasing ( less flaws / stonelines / cloud ) , the presence of flaws tends to be less . But that would also mean it’s usually more $$$. 

Most bangles even if really expensive ones might have some clouds or lines only visible under the touch but not so much as such flaws wouldn’t justify a high price tag from ethical sellers .

But some unethical sellers would try to sell bangles with flaws to layperson buyers who does not know what to look out for.


----------



## jadeitebear

Vinocoffeecerveca said:


> Hi lovely TFers, I’ve been a long time lurker. Have been admiring all your jade pieces since I was a student, now that I’m working I decided to buy a bangle for myself. But, now that I’ve bought, I found some cracks which I am unable to photograph well.
> 
> I also wonder if those lines in my pics are stone lines or anything that I should be concerned about? I paid 4 digits for the bangle... if those are stone lines and plus the cracks I found, I will try to seek recourse...
> Thanks!


Welcome Vinocoffeecerveca! 

I am not an expert by any means, so others can add better things to say. 

The first thing I would check is if you feel the line with your fingernail when you run it across the surface. If you feel a slight bump as you go across the line then it is a "new" stone line or indeed a crack. If you do not feel anything then the case is more complicated. It could be a stone line that is healed, so technically the jade cracked while forming inside the earth but then it could be that more jadeite flowed in the crack and "healed" it before the stone was solidified and then mined. Or it could be a variation of texture / cloud. Experts will say different things about whether healed stone lines are really cracks and how they impact the aesthetics, strength and therefore value of a bangle but I don't know much about determining that and will leave it to others with more jade experience or industry knowledge here.

The bottom line is one of gut feeling. Are you ok with it? Most bangles might have one or more such lines but do you want yours to or not? If it bothers you, you are totally justified in asking questions.

How do others here check the internal structure in jadeite for a "cloud" a "healed stone line" or a new crack? I try to look for internal reflection with a light and vary the angle of the light to the piece. If the white appears and disappears along an internal plane then I think of this as more of a new crack, but I might be wrong. It is difficult to see, yet alone photograph this as internal clouds and other variations also tend to change internal reflection.


----------



## iiturtle

jadeitebear said:


> Hi, iiturtle! I was inspired by your set .
> 
> Still looking for an apple green and white bangle I like. This one is treated, so it is going back to the seller but until then I could not resist pairing it (pic of it taken earlier).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4410816
> View attachment 4410818


I love your carved pi donut! My mum has a similar one - simple yet elegant at the same time. I hope you will find a nice green bangle one day! Luckily, it's one of the more readily available colours.



2boys_jademommy said:


> Yeah it’s hard to find small bangles in our size. I wonder if there would be more choice for us in Asia...
> I don’t have any mutton fat bangles.


Yes, I think there are more choices in Asia, because stereotypically, Asians have smaller wrists and hands! Most of my bangles were bought in HK, actually.



udalrike said:


> The tourmaline bracelet is marvellous, Iiturtle!
> And the carved donut is a beauty, Jadeitebear !
> CR, you could visit the queen with this stack too....


Thank you Uli! I love how colourful tourmaline is. Now if only I had a similar bracelet in jadeite 



udalrike said:


> View attachment 4410964
> View attachment 4410965


The carved green bangle in the middle looks exquisite! Is it a permanent bangle?



berniechocolate said:


> We arent  allow to trade here on tpf .  But if we are then we could sell off the ones that we bought on impulse of the wrong sizes to one another  . [emoji854]
> 
> Still wearing this today , I think I would be quite happy to wear this as a permanent bangle .  Though yes colorless might come across as a tad boring , but my husband used to roll me eyes at me when I switch bangles because I would get bruises or blue blacks from switching them over and over due to a change of mine.  I try not to wear the greens if I m wearing a red outfit . Else It look like I m dressing for Xmas [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4410979


Bernie, your bangle looks nowhere near boring and plain! It looks so watery and luscious. You wouldn't need to think about matching it with your clothing because of the colour!

I wear a lot of black, white and greys, so matching my green bangle is no problem haha. Or else I will just hide it under my sleeve if the colours do clash!


----------



## iiturtle

Quick post before work this morning! Just wearing my bangle and engagement ring today


----------



## iiturtle

Vinocoffeecerveca said:


> Hi lovely TFers, I’ve been a long time lurker. Have been admiring all your jade pieces since I was a student, now that I’m working I decided to buy a bangle for myself. But, now that I’ve bought, I found some cracks which I am unable to photograph well.
> 
> I also wonder if those lines in my pics are stone lines or anything that I should be concerned about? I paid 4 digits for the bangle... if those are stone lines and plus the cracks I found, I will try to seek recourse...
> Thanks!



Welcome to the Jade Thread, Vinocoffeecerveca! Bernie and jadeitebear gave some really good advice. I cannot tell from the photos alone, but it seems similar to what is in my lavender bangle. They look more like clouds and inclusions, as opposed to cracks, but I cannot be sure. I will take some photos of my bangle tonight and show you!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

iiturtle said:


> My dream nephrite bangle would be a mutton fat with some faint yellow  I wear size 50-51mm



You gals are so right, everything I see is a 54 or larger.  You will find the bangle meant for you for sure, but I do think you will have more success in the markets you mentioned [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Jadies all your pieces are gorgeous! Jade can never be boring but it is addictive [emoji6]


----------



## Vinocoffeecerveca

berniechocolate said:


> Hi , 4 digits in which currency ? At least that will give us some idea and comparison with where I m in Singapore if it’s too expensive .
> 
> I would say that most jadeite bangle have birthmarks . But as with bangles which are more aesthetically pleasing ( less flaws / stonelines / cloud ) , the presence of flaws tends to be less . But that would also mean it’s usually more $$$.
> 
> Most bangles even if really expensive ones might have some clouds or lines only visible under the touch but not so much as such flaws wouldn’t justify a high price tag from ethical sellers .
> 
> But some unethical sellers would try to sell bangles with flaws to layperson buyers who does not know what to look out for.



I got it from LH jade in Singapore. Now I’m starting to wonder if it’s too much to pay for what it is ($1.5k). I actually saw the scratches/cracks (not pictured above) right after paying, but the salesman assured me it’s not. But I could actually feel it with my fingernail at home. I’m indeed uncomfortable paying so much for a bangle with scratches/cracks.  I believe I can exchange for something else within 7 days.


----------



## Vinocoffeecerveca

jadeitebear said:


> Welcome Vinocoffeecerveca!
> 
> I am not an expert by any means, so others can add better things to say.
> 
> The first thing I would check is if you feel the line with your fingernail when you run it across the surface. If you feel a slight bump as you go across the line then it is a "new" stone line or indeed a crack. If you do not feel anything then the case is more complicated. It could be a stone line that is healed, so technically the jade cracked while forming inside the earth but then it could be that more jadeite flowed in the crack and "healed" it before the stone was solidified and then mined. Or it could be a variation of texture / cloud. Experts will say different things about whether healed stone lines are really cracks and how they impact the aesthetics, strength and therefore value of a bangle but I don't know much about determining that and will leave it to others with more jade experience or industry knowledge here.
> 
> The bottom line is one of gut feeling. Are you ok with it? Most bangles might have one or more such lines but do you want yours to or not? If it bothers you, you are totally justified in asking questions.
> 
> How do others here check the internal structure in jadeite for a "cloud" a "healed stone line" or a new crack? I try to look for internal reflection with a light and vary the angle of the light to the piece. If the white appears and disappears along an internal plane then I think of this as more of a new crack, but I might be wrong. It is difficult to see, yet alone photograph this as internal clouds and other variations also tend to change internal reflection.


Thank you! I shone light through and I can see faintly the scratches/cracks from the inside of the bangle. I might just bring it down to the shop again to ask.


----------



## Vinocoffeecerveca

iiturtle said:


> Welcome to the Jade Thread, Vinocoffeecerveca! Bernie and jadeitebear gave some really good advice. I cannot tell from the photos alone, but it seems similar to what is in my lavender bangle. They look more like clouds and inclusions, as opposed to cracks, but I cannot be sure. I will take some photos of my bangle tonight and show you!


Some of them do look like clouds!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

So much to catch up on and beautiful pics!
Welcome Vinocoffee - Your bangle is pretty. There are some clouds but I don’t think they are cracks. 
Uli you live up to to your reputation as Stack Queen [emoji73] 
Bernie your jade is never boring - that bangle is tdf. 
iiturrle  I love the beautiful pairing of your engagement ring with your vibrant bangle. 
And a hello to C Rose [emoji257][emoji847] I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Vinocoffeecerveca

Any advice is appreciated!

Am thinking of going down to the shop to ask about the scratches (not photographed) and also possibly exchange for something else.

I took more pics of the bangle under sunlight. Do you ladies think it is worth $1.5k? Or could I get something better at this price? I don’t really know how to see quality besides translucency...


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> So much to catch up on and beautiful pics!
> Welcome Vinocoffee - Your bangle is pretty. There are some clouds but I don’t think they are cracks.
> Uli you live up to to your reputation as Stack Queen [emoji73]
> Bernie your jade is never boring - that bangle is tdf.
> iiturrle  I love the beautiful pairing of your engagement ring with your vibrant bangle.
> And a hello to C Rose [emoji257][emoji847] I hope you are feeling better.



Hi 2B! I am coming along, slowly but surely. Once my voice is back, then I’ll be a ma’am again [emoji6] Thanks for asking dear friend, I really appreciate it [emoji16]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Vinocoffeecerveca said:


> Any advice isI took more pics of the bangle under sunlight. Do you ladies think it is worth $1.5k? Or could I get something better at this price? I don’t really know how to see quality besides translucency...



Hi Vinocoffeecerveca! It’s s pretty bangle but the only opinion that matters is yours hun and you really should be happy with your purchase. You paid a lot for that bangle and even if you didn’t, you shouldn’t have to settle for anything you aren’t 100% satisfied with. If I were you, I would definitely go to the place you purchased it and not leave until you are happy with what’s on your wrist or what’s in your wallet. That’s just my opinion. You really should love it honestly [emoji4]


----------



## berniechocolate

Vinocoffeecerveca said:


> I got it from LH jade in Singapore. Now I’m starting to wonder if it’s too much to pay for what it is ($1.5k). I actually saw the scratches/cracks (not pictured above) right after paying, but the salesman assured me it’s not. But I could actually feel it with my fingernail at home. I’m indeed uncomfortable paying so much for a bangle with scratches/cracks.  I believe I can exchange for something else within 7 days.



Li Hong ? 

Why don’t you bring it back to ask if you could exchange it for something else you might be happier with . 

Assuming you did not buy it too long ago ?  Perhaps u could bring a torch / or ask for a touch  to have a good view of any bangles that caught your eye this time ? 

I can accept that jadeite being a natural stone , even when priced 4 digits . Might have some flaws like stonelines which cannot be felt , clouds , or just one mild surface indentation which are part of the bangle being cut too close to the surface . 

But I don’t like cracks .  You know like cracks that are obviously white and if your hands can actually feel them , kwim ? 

I think since you paid this much for it , and do not like it , you should really bring it back ASAP  to exchange it for something that u are happy to wear .  Else it would be something that you put aside and not enjoy .


----------



## udalrike

I would say the same as Bernie and CR said before, Vino!
Jadeitebear and 2boys, thanks!


----------



## udalrike

Bernie, looking like Snow-white!


----------



## udalrike

Iiturtle, love your ring and,of course,  your beautiful bangle .
The carved bangle on the left is Kaa. She is permanent as well as the black jadeite one, which was a generous gift from a far away friend .
Got the third from Matsalice a short time ago. I could remove it quite easily from the right arm so I thought it would be even better on the left. Now it turned out that this one might be my third permanent one..  On the other hand it does not really matter if I have 2 or three permanent bangles, right?


----------



## udalrike

More humble stack today


----------



## udalrike




----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Vinocoffeecerveca said:


> Any advice is appreciated!
> 
> Am thinking of going down to the shop to ask about the scratches (not photographed) and also possibly exchange for something else.
> 
> I took more pics of the bangle under sunlight. Do you ladies think it is worth $1.5k? Or could I get something better at this price? I don’t really know how to see quality besides translucency...



I agree with C Rose and Bernie. You should go to the store and either exchange for another bangle or ask what they can do to make you happy. 
While translucency is a huge factor in pricing, colour is also a big factor and yours does have some nice greens in there. With jade pricing the addition of translucency, colour, texture adds to the price but stone lines, cracks, mottling reduces the price. Ultimately it comes down to these factors plus how much you love the bangle and how strong a connection to it you feel when it’s on your wrist. Good luck with your decision. [emoji4]


----------



## berniechocolate

udalrike said:


> More humble stack today
> View attachment 4411765



This is very trendy and young . Looks good with the shiny silver bangles !


----------



## Vinocoffeecerveca

Thanks everyone! All your advice have been very useful. I spoke to the staff, and she concurred they are minor scratches. They’re not major, but I would have liked to be informed of their existence before I bought. Like Ultimate Jadeite store will mention if there are any surface scratches etc.

I’ll go back to the main store later this week to see if there’s anything else that catches my eyes.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Good day Jadies! I received Fleur today and I’m in [emoji173]️! I just wanted to share. Have a great day Jadies [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

The back in the sun [emoji274]


----------



## udalrike

I would love to own such a bangle too... 
Love her and the name!
Merveilleux!!!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> I would love to own such a bangle too...
> Love her and the name!
> Merveilleux!!!



Thanks dearest Uli! A very good friend of mine came up with the name and showed me the bangle, I’m very grateful for that [emoji16]


----------



## berniechocolate

Cyanide Rose said:


> The back in the sun [emoji274]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412157



The carvings are painstakingly done and quite lot of details .  Is this nephrite ?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

berniechocolate said:


> The carvings are painstakingly done and quite lot of details .  Is this nephrite ?



Hi berniechocolate! Yes it is nephrite, I keep going back to nephrite. I am stalking a jadeite bangle at the moment though [emoji4]


----------



## jadeitebear

CR, Fleur is so graceful. Cherry blossoms? I love the green color and both sides of flowers.

Wearing Belle today. She is jadeite and hinged, made this way, not broken and banded. Fits much closer to my wrist so I can type and do other stuff without banging around much at all.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> CR, Fleur is so graceful. Cherry blossoms? I love the green color and both sides of flowers.
> 
> Wearing Belle today. She is jadeite and hinged, made this way, not broken and banded. Fits much closer to my wrist so I can type and do other stuff without banging around much at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412299
> View attachment 4412300



Thanks JB! Plum blossoms? [emoji4] Your hinged bangle it’s TDF! I had one a long time ago and never wore it. It seems like they are really in now. Hmmm [emoji6]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Good day Jadies! I received Fleur today and I’m in [emoji173]️! I just wanted to share. Have a great day Jadies [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412156



Fleur Est magnifique. [emoji6] I love love love the flower carvings - intricate and just lovely and the colour is an art of nature. So happy for you CRose [emoji4][emoji7]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

jadeitebear said:


> CR, Fleur is so graceful. Cherry blossoms? I love the green color and both sides of flowers.
> 
> Wearing Belle today. She is jadeite and hinged, made this way, not broken and banded. Fits much closer to my wrist so I can type and do other stuff without banging around much at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412299
> View attachment 4412300



Belle is a beauty and you definitely get a closer fit with the hinge. Looks gorgeous on you. [emoji7]
Gosh both your and C Rose’s bangle make me want a carved one.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Fleur Est magnifique. [emoji6] I love love love the flower carvings - intricate and just lovely and the colour is an art of nature. So happy for you CRose [emoji4][emoji7]



Thanks so much my friend! The lingo is just making me feel all warm and fuzzy [emoji6] I can’t believe I didn’t own a carved bangle.  I am glad I was lucky enough to be told about this one


----------



## jadeitebear

Thank you 2boys and CR. Plum Fleur, for sure! Have a nice day, Jadies


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks so much my friend! The lingo is just making me feel all warm and fuzzy [emoji6] I can’t believe I didn’t own a carved bangle.  I am glad I was lucky enough to be told about this one



Very lucky indeed it’s a beauty. [emoji6]
For me I have the issue of needing a small size and also to be honest I tend to like floral carvings and not so much animal ones. They look great on others but not for me and I haven’t been able to find a small floral carving at a decent price.


----------



## iiturtle

Vinocoffeecerveca said:


> Thanks everyone! All your advice have been very useful. I spoke to the staff, and she concurred they are minor scratches. They’re not major, but I would have liked to be informed of their existence before I bought. Like Ultimate Jadeite store will mention if there are any surface scratches etc.
> 
> I’ll go back to the main store later this week to see if there’s anything else that catches my eyes.


I'm so glad to hear that there is a solution! I hope you find something that catches your eye. Do please share with us!



Cyanide Rose said:


> Good day Jadies! I received Fleur today and I’m in [emoji173]️! I just wanted to share. Have a great day Jadies [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412156


Fleur looks so peacful and tranquil! Do you find that nephrite and jadeite feel different when you wear them?



jadeitebear said:


> CR, Fleur is so graceful. Cherry blossoms? I love the green color and both sides of flowers.
> 
> Wearing Belle today. She is jadeite and hinged, made this way, not broken and banded. Fits much closer to my wrist so I can type and do other stuff without banging around much at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412299
> View attachment 4412300


Belle looks amazing, jadeitebear! I would love a hinged bangle for the very reason that it will be more snug on my wrist. Did you have this custom made, or happened upon it by chance?


----------



## essiedub

Cyanide Rose said:


> The back in the sun [emoji274]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412157


Ooh so pretty! Love the blossom carvings!



jadeitebear said:


> CR, Fleur is so graceful. Cherry blossoms? I love the green color and both sides of flowers.
> 
> Wearing Belle today. She is jadeite and hinged, made this way, not broken and banded. Fits much closer to my wrist so I can type and do other stuff without banging around much at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412299
> View attachment 4412300


Very ethereal and dreamy!  


By the way, I think it is so cute that you jadies name your bangles!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Very lucky indeed it’s a beauty. [emoji6]
> For me I have the issue of needing a small size and also to be honest I tend to like floral carvings and not so much animal ones. They look great on others but not for me and I haven’t been able to find a small floral carving at a decent price.



Now I’m on the lookout. Carved, 51 or 50... got it [emoji106][emoji16] I know I’m an enabler [emoji6]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Now I’m on the lookout. Carved, 51 or 50... got it [emoji106][emoji16] I know I’m an enabler [emoji6]



Lol enabler [emoji8]And don’t forget - only flowers [emoji259] [emoji257][emoji255][emoji258][emoji6]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

iiturtle said:


> Did you have this custom made, or happened upon it by chance?



[QUOTE="essiedub, post: 33066999, member: 351962"I think it is so cute  bangles![/QUOTE]

Thanks so much iiturtle [emoji5] Yes, IMHO nephrite feels completely different from jadeite. To me nephrite just feels so creamy and soothing. Jade it’s strong and powerful to me lol. I just love the way nephrite feels. This bangle is different, in that it hits pressure points in my wrist that I’m not used to yet and it’s edges are wavy. I usually wear bangles that are bigger,  some are much bigger since I’ve lost weight but I really do like the tighter fit  [emoji16]

Hi essiedub! Thank you hun! I definitely name my favorites for sure [emoji5]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Some sad news, I just heard about the mudslide in a jade mine in Myanmar. More than 50 jade miners are believed to be dead. It’s heartbreaking that the discovery of such beauty can come at such an unimaginable cost. I pray for the miners and their families.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Some sad news, I just heard about the mudslide in a jade mine in Myanmar. More than 50 jade miners are believed to be dead. It’s heartbreaking that the discovery of such beauty can come at such an unimaginable cost. I pray for the miners and their families.



Oh no, I’m so sorry to hear that. I pray for them and their family. So sad.


----------



## jadeitebear

2boys_jademommy said:


> Some sad news, I just heard about the mudslide in a jade mine in Myanmar. More than 50 jade miners are believed to be dead. It’s heartbreaking that the discovery of such beauty can come at such an unimaginable cost. I pray for the miners and their families.


That is terrible news. Sending prayers to the miners and their families. So devastating a cost.

Thank you, essiedub and iiturtle for the kind words.
I did not have Belle carved for me, but she fits so right, it feels like it and I am lucky that she found me. I had been looking for a carved peach bangle for a long time! Another flower / fruit / plant only gal here.


----------



## teagansmum

Love it when the mailman brings jade. A newbie to the family.


----------



## teagansmum

Vinocoffeecerveca said:


> Some of them do look like clouds!


Those look much like mine in one of my bangles. They aren't cracks. Can yours be felt with a finger nail? Mine are smooth and don't bother me at all. I actually purchased it because of those lines as they remind me of cracked ice. Hard to photograph, but this is mine.


----------



## jadeitelicious

Hello Jadies! I have been secretly admiring all your beautiful collections..always unsure whether a bangle will be suitable for me...thought it might look old..Thank you for the pictures and knowledge sharing.. i started looking around for my first bangle months ago, going around almost all the jade shops. Too many sellers out there and really have to find one that is trustworthy and comfortable with. Finally i found it ! I was mesmerized by the bright green colour, though it's only a small section...i have a flat wrist so this oval shaped bangle fits well for me.. here it is "Evergreen".. I feel so zen just by looking at it. I guess this is what you meant by connection..


----------



## Vinocoffeecerveca

teagansmum said:


> Those look much like mine in one of my bangles. They aren't cracks. Can yours be felt with a finger nail? Mine are smooth and don't bother me at all. I actually purchased it because of those lines as they remind me of cracked ice. Hard to photograph, but this is mine.


The “clouds” do look similar! Your bangle looks translucent in the last pic, very pretty.


----------



## Vinocoffeecerveca

jadeitelicious said:


> Hello Jadies! I have been secretly admiring all your beautiful collections..always unsure whether a bangle will be suitable for me...thought it might look old..Thank you for the pictures and knowledge sharing.. i started looking around for my first bangle months ago, going around almost all the jade shops. Too many sellers out there and really have to find one that is trustworthy and comfortable with. Finally i found it ! I was mesmerized by the bright green colour, though it's only a small section...i have a flat wrist so this oval shaped bangle fits well for me.. here it is "Evergreen".. I feel so zen just by looking at it. I guess this is what you meant by connection..


Jade bangles have often been linked to old ladies... but I believe they’re actually in trend now! Bangles with gold wrapped design are actually very popular with young women as wedding gifts. You can take a look at chooyilin or Gen k jewelery for such designs.


----------



## berniechocolate

Just got the icy certified


----------



## jadeitelicious

berniechocolate said:


> Just got the icy certified
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412725
> View attachment 4412726
> View attachment 4412727
> View attachment 4412728


Lovely bangle! That's my next target!


----------



## jadeitelicious

Vinocoffeecerveca said:


> Jade bangles have often been linked to old ladies... but I believe they’re actually in trend now! Bangles with gold wrapped design are actually very popular with young women as wedding gifts. You can take a look at chooyilin or Gen k jewelery for such designs.


Thanks for the recommendation. I did went to both shops and check out previously. They have nice modern designs but bangles varieties are limited..I'm more attracted to intense colour and translucent jadeite bangles. Haha..


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> Love it when the mailman brings jade. A newbie to the family.



Wow Tea beautiful! I love that there are many layers of colours in there. I like the violet  peeking through the blue greens and spinach green.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

jadeitelicious said:


> Hello Jadies! I have been secretly admiring all your beautiful collections..always unsure whether a bangle will be suitable for me...thought it might look old..Thank you for the pictures and knowledge sharing.. i started looking around for my first bangle months ago, going around almost all the jade shops. Too many sellers out there and really have to find one that is trustworthy and comfortable with. Finally i found it ! I was mesmerized by the bright green colour, though it's only a small section...i have a flat wrist so this oval shaped bangle fits well for me.. here it is "Evergreen".. I feel so zen just by looking at it. I guess this is what you meant by connection..



Welcome Jadeitelicious [emoji3] Evergreen looks perfect on you. The bright green really pops against the white. I love this colour combination.


----------



## udalrike

Lovely new bangles!!
Bernie, the bangle looks like it was not from this world...


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike




----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4412787



Amazing! I [emoji173]️ this! I want it too [emoji6] Beautiful Uli!


----------



## berniechocolate

2boys_jademommy said:


> Some sad news, I just heard about the mudslide in a jade mine in Myanmar. More than 50 jade miners are believed to be dead. It’s heartbreaking that the discovery of such beauty can come at such an unimaginable cost. I pray for the miners and their families.



Oh dear .  Yeah jade miners work in tricky conditions   .


----------



## berniechocolate

jadeitelicious said:


> Hello Jadies! I have been secretly admiring all your beautiful collections..always unsure whether a bangle will be suitable for me...thought it might look old..Thank you for the pictures and knowledge sharing.. i started looking around for my first bangle months ago, going around almost all the jade shops. Too many sellers out there and really have to find one that is trustworthy and comfortable with. Finally i found it ! I was mesmerized by the bright green colour, though it's only a small section...i have a flat wrist so this oval shaped bangle fits well for me.. here it is "Evergreen".. I feel so zen just by looking at it. I guess this is what you meant by connection..



The green is so bright and pretty . 

I used to think that way too . But I don’t think I could go for a day without wearing any jade bangle now .  I think , kept simple .  They go along with a lot of stuff , in fact it’s getting trendy among the young in HK & Singapore .


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

Each tigerhead is different  So obviously not maschine made.

So much about animal versus flower carvings, 2boys ..


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4412835



Very talented carver! The two pieces really compliment each other well [emoji16]


----------



## berniechocolate

jadeitelicious said:


> Lovely bangle! That's my next target!



Thanks ! If you are into icy and a lazy to go matchy kind of person , you would find it very convenient .  [emoji23][emoji23] it goes with everything .


----------



## berniechocolate

udalrike said:


> Lovely new bangles!!
> Bernie, the bangle looks like it was not from this world...



Yeah ethereal look . Do you wear your elastic jade bracelet to zzzz Uli .  Everytime income across beaded bracelet , I think of your Tpf jade pictures


----------



## Vinocoffeecerveca

berniechocolate said:


> View attachment 4407208
> View attachment 4407210
> 
> Still hooked on icy look .
> 
> The cross and ring are gifts from my seller .  But sadly , it’s set in silver and some of the zirconia is coming off .  The little cabochons were from the left overs when they cut my bangle , but setting in 18k gold is expensive , so if there are leftovers /they set the leftover in 925 silver for some of their loyal buyers  .
> 
> Sigh the silver is soft ,  maybe should get get it set in 18 k instead because the quality is quite decent for the icy leftovers .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4407210


Your bangle is really pretty! May I know which shop in Singapore did you get yours?


----------



## jadeitelicious

berniechocolate said:


> The green is so bright and pretty .
> 
> I used to think that way too . But I don’t think I could go for a day without wearing any jade bangle now .  I think , kept simple .  They go along with a lot of stuff , in fact it’s getting trendy among the young in HK & Singapore .


Thank you! Yes I'm wearing it 24/7 now. Feeling so happy just by looking at it. Especially when I'm so frustrated at work. Lol!


----------



## berniechocolate

Vinocoffeecerveca said:


> Your bangle is really pretty! May I know which shop in Singapore did you get yours?



Thanks ! 

The bangle is from HK .  My family in HK got it from their private seller  .  We have a family home in HK but are Singaporeans . Just got it certified today .  I posted the cert up earlier ? 

How is your LH jade exchange ? If you want to exchange , u can go to LH at Raffles place , and see if Joey is around.  Me and a couple of Tpf-Er have bought jade from LH before and she’s rather nice and will explain and help with opinions selecting bangles .


----------



## berniechocolate

jadeitelicious said:


> Thank you! Yes I'm wearing it 24/7 now. Feeling so happy just by looking at it. Especially when I'm so frustrated at work. Lol!



I like to look at it while waiting for the traffic light to turn green . [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] now I actually check out cashiers or ladies who wear bangles if I come across them .  My hubby calls me “ jade stalker”[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Where are u from ? In Singapore where I m.  Because there a lot of chinese , it’s fairly common to see ladies wear jade bangle .  But usually the older ones would .  It’s a mirror of the chinese culture . But it’s picking up with the younger generation too .  I am seeing younger ladies wear jade as well


----------



## mtg116

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4412835



Looks delicious


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4412835



This is gorgeous - the carver is indeed talented and those red beads look yummy But what really caught my eye is that nephrite bangle of yours. I adore how the dark chocolate brown fades to that creamy white nephrite. Now I feel like a donut with chocolate frosting lol [emoji507]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> I like to look at it while waiting for the traffic light to turn green . [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] now I actually check out cashiers or ladies who wear bangles if I come across them .  My hubby calls me “ jade stalker”[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Where are u from ? In Singapore where I m.  Because there a lot of chinese , it’s fairly common to see ladies wear jade bangle .  But usually the older ones would .  It’s a mirror of the chinese culture . But it’s picking up with the younger generation too .  I am seeing younger ladies wear jade as well



I’m a jade stalker too  And I have noticed more and more young women are wearing jade of all colours


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I think we all have a lil’ jade starker in us [emoji6] I never see anyone wearing jade. I took a couple bangles that didn’t fit to my friends consignment shop and they sold very quickly ($50). I go there a lot and still haven’t come across any of the buyers. I did see someone wearing a ruby ring I consigned with her, but I didn’t say anything [emoji16]

Nephrite question, my fleur kinda glints in sunlight. Has anyone had that happen with their jade before? I thought it was my diamond ring but it was the bangle. It was pretty cool but surprised me a bit [emoji4]

Better picture in the sun [emoji173]️


----------



## berniechocolate

Cyanide Rose said:


> I think we all have a lil’ jade starker in us [emoji6] I never see anyone wearing jade. I took a couple bangles that didn’t fit to my friends consignment shop and they sold very quickly ($50). I go there a lot and still haven’t come across any of the buyers. I did see someone wearing a ruby ring I consigned with her, but I didn’t say anything [emoji16]
> 
> Nephrite question, my fleur kinda glints in sunlight. Has anyone had that happen with their jade before? I thought it was my diamond ring but it was the bangle. It was pretty cool but surprised me a bit [emoji4]
> 
> Better picture in the sun [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4413326



The floral carvings really looks amazing !  Over here where we are , jade bangles are sometimes carved but I don’t see a lot of nephrite carved .  It’s pretty cool ,  where did u score this beauty ?


----------



## berniechocolate

2boys_jademommy said:


> I’m a jade stalker too  And I have noticed more and more young women are wearing jade of all colours



I wish there were laughing likes for this , like the ones in Facebook for this comment . Jade stalkers Indeed [emoji23]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

berniechocolate said:


> The floral carvings really looks amazing !  Over here where we are , jade bangles are sometimes carved but I don’t see a lot of nephrite carved .  It’s pretty cool ,  where did u score this beauty ?



Hi Bernie! I purchased fleur from matsalice on eBay. Unfortunately, she is getting out of the nephrite market. She is pretty much liquidating what nephrite she has left. Uli found her for me and also named her. Nice nephrite pieces are getting harder to find these days too.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> I think we all have a lil’ jade starker in us [emoji6] I never see anyone wearing jade. I took a couple bangles that didn’t fit to my friends consignment shop and they sold very quickly ($50). I go there a lot and still haven’t come across any of the buyers. I did see someone wearing a ruby ring I consigned with her, but I didn’t say anything [emoji16]
> 
> Nephrite question, my fleur kinda glints in sunlight. Has anyone had that happen with their jade before? I thought it was my diamond ring but it was the bangle. It was pretty cool but surprised me a bit [emoji4]
> 
> Better picture in the sun [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4413326



Come visit Toronto - you’ll see jade being worn [emoji6] 
I’m sure your nephrite glints beautifully under bright sun. [emoji41] I just love the inner glow of nephrite and the buttery appearance.


----------



## Vinocoffeecerveca

berniechocolate said:


> Thanks !
> 
> The bangle is from HK .  My family in HK got it from their private seller  .  We have a family home in HK but are Singaporeans . Just got it certified today .  I posted the cert up earlier ?
> 
> How is your LH jade exchange ? If you want to exchange , u can go to LH at Raffles place , and see if Joey is around.  Me and a couple of Tpf-Er have bought jade from LH before and she’s rather nice and will explain and help with opinions selecting bangles .


I actually got it from her hehe. But I think the other staff at Chinatown Point was better in explaining about the qualities of jade, and translucency vs colour, which is great for total newbies. Joey and Jack at Raffles City are v great as well.

On a side note, this is such a pretty bangle. https://www.etsy.com/sg-en/listing/...grade-a-jadeite?ref=shop_home_active_25&frs=1

Haven’t even got mine sorted out but I’m lusting after another bangle alr.


----------



## Vinocoffeecerveca

jadeitelicious said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. I did went to both shops and check out previously. They have nice modern designs but bangles varieties are limited..I'm more attracted to intense colour and translucent jadeite bangles. Haha..


I went to Gen K first. But their prices for bangles start from $2k onwards... Am not sure about the quality of their bangles hence I went to LH to get mine.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Come visit Toronto - you’ll see jade being worn [emoji6]
> I’m sure your nephrite glints beautifully under bright sun. [emoji41] I just love the inner glow of nephrite and the buttery appearance.



Thanks 2B! It sounds like a great place to be. I really do need to visit, I have always wanted to. Gotta put that on my bucket list for sure. I have heard that they have some nice places to purchase jade there. It would be really nice to actually physically shop at a store that has jade [emoji4] Stalk that store too lol.


----------



## jadeitelicious

berniechocolate said:


> I like to look at it while waiting for the traffic light to turn green . [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] now I actually check out cashiers or ladies who wear bangles if I come across them .  My hubby calls me “ jade stalker”[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Where are u from ? In Singapore where I m.  Because there a lot of chinese , it’s fairly common to see ladies wear jade bangle .  But usually the older ones would .  It’s a mirror of the chinese culture . But it’s picking up with the younger generation too .  I am seeing younger ladies wear jade as well


Yes! That's what I did too, admiring it under sunlight while waiting for the traffic lights to turn green. Lol! Jade lovers syndrome! I'm from Singapore. Btw, can you share how much u got for your icy bangle?


----------



## jadeitelicious

T


Cyanide Rose said:


> I think we all have a lil’ jade starker in us [emoji6] I never see anyone wearing jade. I took a couple bangles that didn’t fit to my friends consignment shop and they sold very quickly ($50). I go there a lot and still haven’t come across any of the buyers. I did see someone wearing a ruby ring I consigned with her, but I didn’t say anything [emoji16]
> 
> Nephrite question, my fleur kinda glints in sunlight. Has anyone had that happen with their jade before? I thought it was my diamond ring but it was the bangle. It was pretty cool but surprised me a bit [emoji4]
> 
> Better picture in the sun [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4413326


This is cool bangle!


----------



## jadeitelicious

jadeitelicious said:


> Yes! That's what I did too, admiring it under sunlight while waiting for the traffic lights to turn green. Lol! Jade lovers syndrome! I'm from Singapore. Btw, can you share how much u got for your icy bangle?


Taken by my hubby when I sent him for work this morning!


----------



## jadeitebear

Dragon Tracks came in the mail today.  her!

Blue green and black pattern just like the pictures, and I think I am keeping the name. There are a lot of those white lines that people were looking at for cracks before and a couple of lines I can actually feel with my fingernail. I think the seller should have disclosed these, but I am fine with it for the price and it doesn't matter anyway because she is staying.

The energy of jade is amazing. When I put her on, I felt instantly and powerfully protected. I will try to get more pics of the lines.


----------



## jadeitebear




----------



## udalrike

Jadeitebear, Dragontracks deserves her name. Never underestimate her....  
Jadeitelicious, your bangle is a beauty!
CR, Fleur is marvellous and unique.


----------



## udalrike

Dear Bernie, thanks!! 
No, I never wear bracelets at night. Only 4 bangles.


----------



## udalrike

2boys, thank you! I thought that you would like the bangle better... 
Do you wear your beautiful earrings today?


----------



## udalrike

I ordered this rhodochrosite bracelet to stack it with jade.
My favorite fruit is watermelon...


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

mtg116, thank you! Do you wear a jade bangle too?


----------



## udalrike

By the way, I named my tiger bracelet Shir Khan. So Kaa on the left and Shir Khan on the right.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

jadeitelicious said:


> Taken by my hubby when I sent him for work this morning!



It’s awesome your hubby took this pic - mine would think I’m crazy for asking him   I’m sure waiting for the green light is better when you can stare at this pop of green wow!
By the way is your bangle an oval princess?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

jadeitebear said:


> Dragon Tracks came in the mail today.  her!
> 
> Blue green and black pattern just like the pictures, and I think I am keeping the name. There are a lot of those white lines that people were looking at for cracks before and a couple of lines I can actually feel with my fingernail. I think the seller should have disclosed these, but I am fine with it for the price and it doesn't matter anyway because she is staying.
> 
> The energy of jade is amazing. When I put her on, I felt instantly and powerfully protected. I will try to get more pics of the lines.
> View attachment 4413606



I’m glad you’re keeping Dragon Tracks - she is a strong force to be reckoned with The energy contrast  between the two is is evident. Both pretty bangles. [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> 2boys, thank you! I thought that you would like the bangle better...
> Do you wear your beautiful earrings today?



Cheers Uli   you know me so well! [emoji8]
I do love your bangle better but the carved bracelet with the red beads is quite unique. Can’t deny the skills of the carvers. 
What are the red beads made of? 
I have been wearing my black nephrite/omphacite a lot lately but today I am wearing diamond studs my lavender bangle and the bangle from my boys.


----------



## berniechocolate

jadeitelicious said:


> Yes! That's what I did too, admiring it under sunlight while waiting for the traffic lights to turn green. Lol! Jade lovers syndrome! I'm from Singapore. Btw, can you share how much u got for your icy bangle?



Hi 

U mean this ? 
	

		
			
		

		
	




it’s around  4/5 k sgd after conversion from hkd to sgd .  


Yes.. where did u buy your bright green .  It must be quite $$$ . The green is very vivid and sharp .


----------



## jadeitelicious

2boys_jademommy said:


> It’s awesome your hubby took this pic - mine would think I’m crazy for asking him   I’m sure waiting for the green light is better when you can stare at this pop of green wow!
> By the way is your bangle an oval princess?


Haha he has good photography skills! Yes, it's princess round and oval shaped. I have a flat wrist..


----------



## jadeitelicious

berniechocolate said:


> Hi
> 
> U mean this ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4413827
> 
> 
> it’s around  4/5 k sgd after conversion from hkd to sgd .
> 
> 
> Yes.. where did u buy your bright green .  It must be quite $$$ . The green is very vivid and sharp .


Yes, your lovely icy bangle. I love the glow of it! Suits your skin tone too.
Bought my Evergreen from Li-Hong jade at Raffles city. Advance mother's day gift from my hubby I'm now looking for a ring or earrings to match it.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> Dragon Tracks came in the mail today.  her!
> 
> Blue green and black pattern just like the pictures, and I think I am keeping the name. There are a lot of those white lines that people were looking at for cracks before and a couple of lines I can actually feel with my fingernail. I think the seller should have disclosed these, but I am fine with it for the price and it doesn't matter anyway because she is staying.
> 
> The energy of jade is amazing. When I put her on, I felt instantly and powerfully protected. I will try to get more pics of the lines.
> View attachment 4413606



I’m sorry the seller didn’t tell you about the cracks and stonelines. The pictures kinda remind me of yingyu jade. They’re been around a long time, they should be better than that. I’m glad your satisfied either way [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitelicious said:


> T
> 
> This is cool bangle!



Thanks jadeitelicious! I love your bangle! Such a vibrant green, such a great piece. I’m loving all the mod shots here!!!

(This app is getting worse by the day!)


----------



## jadeitebear

Thank you, Jadies! LOL jade stalkers, I do that too - look for jade bangles on others but hardly see anyone wearing them.

Uli, that is some delicious watermelon hard candy. I can see it paired with mutton fat nephrite already!

CR, Dragontracks is indeed from yingyu. I know they are on the buyer beware list here so I was trying to be careful but did not think to ask about stone lines. Oh well, I won't be buying from them again anytime soon. 

Have a nice day!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Today’s jade on this yucky rainy day [emoji5] Enjoy your day Jadies!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

The back [emoji4]


----------



## jadeitelicious

Beautiful tri-colours bangle !


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitelicious said:


> Beautiful tri-colours bangle !



Thanks jadeitelicious, I’ve had it a long time and decided to get it out today [emoji5]


----------



## jadeitebear

2boys_jademommy said:


> I’m glad you’re keeping Dragon Tracks - she is a strong force to be reckoned with The energy contrast  between the two is is evident. Both pretty bangles. [emoji4]


Thank you 2boys! The other bangle is my "usual" white which matches with everything (including Dragon tracks). Its energy is very grounding and clam.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Today’s jade on this yucky rainy day [emoji5] Enjoy your day Jadies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4413976



I love the two sides of this bangle. This side is very earthy with the greens and the the yellows like a sunset or sunrise and the other is lovely peaceful lavender. This bangle looks like it would be difficult to put on and take off. It’s a very close fit - looks amazing on you!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> I love the two sides of this bangle. This side is very earthy with the greens and the the yellows like a sunset or sunrise and the other is lovely peaceful lavender. This bangle looks like it would be difficult to put on and take off. It’s a very close fit - looks amazing on you!



Thanks 2BJM! It’s actually bigger than fleur at a 59. It’s pretty easy to put on. I think it’s the width, it’s thinner than most bangles I buy. Makes my wrist look super chubby LOL


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks 2BJM! It’s actually bigger than fleur at a 59. It’s pretty easy to put on. I think it’s the width, it’s thinner than most bangles I buy. Makes my wrist look super chubby LOL



Not at all - you and your bangle look great! Maybe the width of the bangle does change the look or how fitted a bangle is. 
Do you Jadies find princess bangles tend to look bigger on than d shape even if the inner diameter is the same?


----------



## jadeitebear

2boys_jademommy said:


> Not at all - you and your bangle look great! Maybe the width of the bangle does change the look or how fitted a bangle is.
> Do you Jadies find princess bangles tend to look bigger on than d shape even if the inner diameter is the same?


Hi 2boys, I definitely find that round bangles look bigger as they stick out more. D creates kind of an illusion for the eye as the missing bottom round portion of the round would be inside one's arm.

This totally back, even in sunlight, nephrite.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

jadeitebear said:


> Hi 2boys, I definitely find that round bangles look bigger as they stick out more. D creates kind of an illusion for the eye as the missing bottom round portion of the round would be inside one's arm.
> 
> This totally back, even in sunlight, nephrite.
> View attachment 4414236



I agree the round bangles look clunkier as they stick out more but I wonder if the gap seems bigger too. I think it does. I love princesses but they are painful to put on when they are close fitted. 
I just switched to my black nephrite too. Mine looks dark green in the sun but it’s not too sunny out right now so it looks all black.


----------



## iiturtle

teagansmum said:


> Love it when the mailman brings jade. A newbie to the family.


Wow, teagansmum! Your new bangle looks amazing  It looks blue-green on my screen - is it the same colour in person?



jadeitelicious said:


> Taken by my hubby when I sent him for work this morning!


jadeitelicious, how vibrant is that patch of green! Looking at it will definitely make you calm 



jadeitebear said:


> Dragon Tracks came in the mail today.  her!
> 
> Blue green and black pattern just like the pictures, and I think I am keeping the name. There are a lot of those white lines that people were looking at for cracks before and a couple of lines I can actually feel with my fingernail. I think the seller should have disclosed these, but I am fine with it for the price and it doesn't matter anyway because she is staying.
> 
> The energy of jade is amazing. When I put her on, I felt instantly and powerfully protected. I will try to get more pics of the lines.
> View attachment 4413606


jadeitebear, I'm so happy that you like the new bangle! She looks just like the seller's photos. Too bad they didn't disclose about the flaws though. You should have raised a complaint at the very least!



Cyanide Rose said:


> Today’s jade on this yucky rainy day [emoji5] Enjoy your day Jadies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4413976


CRose, I am loving all the colours in your bangle! You should definitely wear her more, and show us more photos 



2boys_jademommy said:


> Not at all - you and your bangle look great! Maybe the width of the bangle does change the look or how fitted a bangle is.
> Do you Jadies find princess bangles tend to look bigger on than d shape even if the inner diameter is the same?


Yes, I think my princess looks slightly bigger than my D bangle, even though they are the same size. The flat inner of the D makes it look more flushed to the skin!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Not at all - you and your bangle look great! Maybe the width of the bangle does change the look or how fitted a bangle is.
> Do you Jadies find princess bangles tend to look bigger on than d shape even if the inner diameter is the same?



Wonder why my comment didn’t post. I don’t think this app likes me [emoji4]

Yes 2BJM, I agree. I feel that princess bangles look chunkier. I like princess bangles more but d shapes are more comfortable for me. 

I’m sad to hear that you should go bigger in princess bangles. I just ordered a chunky white nephrite and they only had it in a 57  hmmm. My lemonade is huge at a 61. I really wanted a vintage bangle that I could know its history, so I purchased her from a lady that wore her her off and on for 25 years. Sweet lady [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

iiturtle said:


> Wow, teagansmum! Your new bangle looks amazing  It looks blue-green on my screen - is it the same colour in person?
> 
> 
> jadeitelicious, how vibrant is that patch of green! Looking at it will definitely make you calm
> 
> 
> jadeitebear, I'm so happy that you like the new bangle! She looks just like the seller's photos. Too bad they didn't disclose about the flaws though. You should have raised a complaint at the very least!
> 
> 
> CRose, I am loving all the colours in your bangle! You should definitely wear her more, and show us more photos
> 
> 
> Yes, I think my princess looks slightly bigger than my D bangle, even though they are the same size. The flat inner of the D makes it look more flushed to the skin!



Thanks iiturtle! You are so right [emoji4]. What are you wearing today?


----------



## jadeitebear

Cyanide Rose said:


> Wonder why my comment didn’t post. I don’t think this app likes me [emoji4]
> 
> Yes 2BJM, I agree. I feel that princess bangles look chunkier. I like princess bangles more but d shapes are more comfortable for me.
> 
> I’m sad to hear that you should go bigger in princess bangles. I just ordered a chunky white nephrite and they only had it in a 57  hmmm. My lemonade is huge at a 61. I really wanted a vintage bangle that I could know its history, so I purchased her from a lady that wore her her off and on for 25 years. Sweet lady [emoji5]


Somehow I thought one can put on a smaller princess than a D. Something about just one point contacting the wrist when it slides on, like a really narrow D, since wider is harder to slide on and narrower is easier, but I may be totally wrong here. Because my only princess is 2mm larger than my Ds, hmmm. I really hope your new bangle fits you! It sounds like a nice bangle to give a new home to. 



2boys_jademommy said:


> I agree the round bangles look clunkier as they stick out more but I wonder if the gap seems bigger too. I think it does. I love princesses but they are painful to put on when they are close fitted.
> I just switched to my black nephrite too. Mine looks dark green in the sun but it’s not too sunny out right now so it looks all black.
> View attachment 4414244


2boys, I see what you mean now, duh. I have to think about the gap for a princess. Yay, for your black jade! It looks absolutely black with no green tinge whatsoever.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

2boys, I see what you mean now, duh. I have to think about the gap for a princess. Yay, for your black jade! It looks absolutely black with no green tinge whatsoever.[/QUOTE]

It looks all black most of the time but under the sun it’s dark green and sometimes I see a faint swirls and also tiny sparkles under bright sun. 

I think for some it’s easier to put on a princess bangle but for me I find d shape easier especially with soap. Maybe a chubbier princess won’t hurt as much but the slim princesses are painful!


----------



## LunaDoo

I have slimmer princesses in my usual size(s) and yes, they hurt more to squeeze on. I like the closer fit of the D shapes.


----------



## iiturtle

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks iiturtle! You are so right [emoji4]. What are you wearing today?


I am wearing Hope today as usual! I think I will have her on until my wedding day


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> Somehow I thought one can put on a smaller princess than
> 
> 2boys, I see what you mean now, duh. I have to think about the gap for a princess. Yay, for your black jade! It looks absolutely black with no green tinge whatsoever.





2boys_jademommy said:


> 2Yay, for your black jade! It looks absolutely black wias much but the slim princesses are painful!





LunaDoo said:


> I have slimmer princesses in my usual size(s) and yes, they hurt more to squeeze on. I like the closer fit of the D shapes.



Thanks Jadies! We will see what happens. It was the only one I could find that had a small dendrite pattern [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

iiturtle said:


> I am wearing Hope today as usual! I think I will have her on until my wedding day



Congratulations, when is the wedding?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

It’s a yucky day, so I am attempting to brighten it up a little. Enjoy your day Jadies [emoji16]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Has anyone seen this story before? It’s about a lady that passed away wearing a very expensive jade bangle that each of her three daughters wanted for themselves. Very interesting story [emoji4]

https://www.jadeitejade.com/2018/05/jade-bangle-of-the-dead-死者的玉手镯/

For some reason the link is only taking you to cover page. Sorry [emoji52] The story is called “Jade bangle of the dead”


----------



## jadeitebear

Cyanide Rose said:


> Has anyone seen this story before? It’s about a lady that passed away wearing a very expensive jade bangle that each of her three daughters wanted for themselves. Very interesting story [emoji4]
> 
> https://www.jadeitejade.com/2018/05/jade-bangle-of-the-dead-死者的玉手镯/
> 
> For some reason the link is only taking you to cover page. Sorry [emoji52] The story is called “Jade bangle of the dead”


Hi CR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! Thanks for posting this. I found this story on the same website. Arthur Lau's pages are a great resource for reading about jade.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> Hi CR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! Thanks for posting this. I found this story on the same website. Arthur Lau's pages are a great resource for reading about jade.



Hi JB! You’re so welcome! You are so right, I forgot about how informative that sight is. I have read through it several times over the last few years. He is hysterical to me [emoji16]


----------



## LunaDoo

Cyanide Rose said:


> Has anyone seen this story before? It’s about a lady that passed away wearing a very expensive jade bangle that each of her three daughters wanted for themselves. Very interesting story [emoji4]
> 
> https://www.jadeitejade.com/2018/05/jade-bangle-of-the-dead-死者的玉手镯/
> 
> For some reason the link is only taking you to cover page. Sorry [emoji52] The story is called “Jade bangle of the dead”


Wow, what a story! I thought I had read all of Arthur Lau’s website, but somehow missed this.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

jadeitebear said:


> Hi CR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! Thanks for posting this. I found this story on the same website. Arthur Lau's pages are a great resource for reading about jade.



I just read the story and wow what an example of jade fate. I hope the bangle comforts and protects her as I’m sure that’s what her mom would want.  Thanks C Rose for sharing this story. 

My mom is not into jade or any jewellery at all and I don’t have a daughter but I hope to give my jade to my future daughter in laws and granddaughters if I’m so blessed.


----------



## Vinocoffeecerveca

Collected my jade bangle today. Didn’t exchange for another one, the awesome staff at LH sent it for inspection and polishing. Turned out they’re crystal formations? Oops. Actually I can still feel it with my fingernails... but it’s ok, I love it. 

I actually went to LH quite a few times this week to see if there’s anything else to exchange for. Really kudos to the extremely patient staff.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

LunaDoo said:


> Wow, what a story! I thought I had read all of Arthur Lau’s website, but somehow missed this.





2boys_jademommy said:


> Thanks C Rose for sharing this story.



Im so glad you both liked the story.  It really reeled me in and I’m so glad it was given to the daughter she intended to carry on their tradition with [emoji5]

I don’t have any daughters either and my soon to be DIL isn’t a fan of jewelry. I am happy that my son gave her one of my diamond engagement rings and she loves it. I have given away a lot of jade on here and with people I know here at home, so I feel like I have sort of passed down a few pieces [emoji16]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Vinocoffeecerveca said:


> Collected my jade bangle today. Didn’t exchange for another one, the awesome staff at LH sent it I actually went to LH quite a few times this week to see if there’s anything else to exchange for. Really kudos to the extremely patient staff.



I am glad you are well satisfied with your bangle and also to the fact that they did what they could to make you happy. I actually have a bangle coming with a couple small horizontal stone lines, but the bangle is very icy. I don’t have anything like it, so I’m looking forward to getting it. It would definitely be priced at more than I wanted to spend without the stonelines. The seller told me I can return it if I’m not happy with it, which is always a good thing [emoji5]


----------



## gogo94

Got a lot of posts to catch up! Really enjoyed seeing all the different photos and drooling on the wide variety of jadeite. 

It’s funny because ever since I have started getting myself jade pieces a few years back, I also have the habit of checking out of someone is wearing a bangle on the street! 

Today I got a new bangle received, a lavender finally!!!! It will probably be a new purchase for a long time. Weather was v bad so couldn’t take any nice outdoor picture.


----------



## udalrike

What a beautiful lavender, Gogo!
Wearing lavender today too...


----------



## udalrike

Do you have a picture of the bangle you ordered, CR?


----------



## udalrike

I wished I saw Ladies here with jade bangles .. No chance at all...


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> Do you have a picture of the bangle you ordered, CR?



Here it is [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> I wished I saw Ladies here with jade bangles .. No chance at all...



Me too! I did visit a jeweler here and she had two bangles, one jadeite and one nephrite. The jade was too big and the nephrite was a mint green color. She wanted  $500 a piece. They were both pretty but I didn’t like them on me. When I went back to try the jade one on my bigger wrist, it had sold [emoji28]


----------



## jadeitebear

Vinocoffeecerveca said:


> Collected my jade bangle today. Didn’t exchange for another one, the awesome staff at LH sent it for inspection and polishing. Turned out they’re crystal formations? Oops. Actually I can still feel it with my fingernails... but it’s ok, I love it.
> 
> I actually went to LH quite a few times this week to see if there’s anything else to exchange for. Really kudos to the extremely patient staff.


So glad you asked those questions and now you can rest easy and be happy wearing your beautiful bangle with the white formations which give it a lot of interest, imo. Good to know that the LH did work to make you happy.



gogo94 said:


> Got a lot of posts to catch up! Really enjoyed seeing all the different photos and drooling on the wide variety of jadeite.
> 
> It’s funny because ever since I have started getting myself jade pieces a few years back, I also have the habit of checking out of someone is wearing a bangle on the street!
> 
> Today I got a new bangle received, a lavender finally!!!! It will probably be a new purchase for a long time. Weather was v bad so couldn’t take any nice outdoor picture.
> 
> View attachment 4415852
> 
> View attachment 4415851
> 
> View attachment 4415850


 Gogo94, your new lavender is TDF! It looks like it changes color under different lights too!  Thanks for sharing, would love to see some sunny pictures of it when the weather wills it.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Vinocoffeecerveca said:


> Collected my jade bangle today. Didn’t exchange for another one, the awesome staff at LH sent it for inspection and polishing. Turned out they’re crystal formations? Oops. Actually I can still feel it with my fingernails... but it’s ok, I love it.
> 
> I actually went to LH quite a few times this week to see if there’s anything else to exchange for. Really kudos to the extremely patient staff.



I’m so happy everything worked out for you and you’re happy with your bangle. [emoji4] It was meant to be yours.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

gogo94 said:


> Got a lot of posts to catch up! Really enjoyed seeing all the different photos and drooling on the wide variety of jadeite.
> 
> It’s funny because ever since I have started getting myself jade pieces a few years back, I also have the habit of checking out of someone is wearing a bangle on the street!
> 
> Today I got a new bangle received, a lavender finally!!!! It will probably be a new purchase for a long time. Weather was v bad so couldn’t take any nice outdoor picture.
> 
> View attachment 4415852
> 
> View attachment 4415851
> 
> View attachment 4415850



Congratulations on your new bangle - it’s beautiful! It’s quite blue under the sun and dreamy. Looks perfect on you. [emoji4] What are the blue beads in your bracelet made of?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Here it is [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4415918



Can’t wait to see this beauty! [emoji7]


----------



## Canturi lover

Hi Jadie’s. Long time lurker on this thread. You all have amazing collections that I have been inspired by. I have just seen a bangle on EBay that I think is amazing and I was hoping you could give me any information on it , ie do you think it’s dyed or treated in any way. The seller (100% positive feedback) says it’s natural nephrite. Any advice would be very welcome. TIA


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Canturi lover said:


> Hi Jadie’s. Long time lurker on this thread. You all have amazing collections that I have been inspired by. I have just seen a bangle on EBay that I think is amazing and I was hoping you could give me any information on it , ie do you think it’s dyed or treated in any way. The seller (100% positive feedback) says it’s natural nephrite. Any advice would be very welcome. TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4416194



Hello Canturi Lover [emoji4] the colour on this bangle is very vibrant and so shiny. I think a bangle with this colour saturation would be very expensive. You can ask if there have been colour enhancement because it may be natural nephrite but enhanced. As long as you are informed honestly you can base your decision. 
I would lean toward thinking this bangle may have some colour enhancement / treatment which is fine as long as the seller is upfront about it and you’re ok with it.


----------



## jadeitebear

Canturi lover said:


> Hi Jadie’s. Long time lurker on this thread. You all have amazing collections that I have been inspired by. I have just seen a bangle on EBay that I think is amazing and I was hoping you could give me any information on it , ie do you think it’s dyed or treated in any way. The seller (100% positive feedback) says it’s natural nephrite. Any advice would be very welcome. TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4416194


Hi Tia,
Welcome and it is very good idea to ask questions when jade is involved so that's great of you to do.

It would be hard to say about this particular bangle without knowing more who the seller is (100% positive on ebay does not necessarily mean anything), the price range and more about the listing. I personally would not buy jade without a picture of the certificate anymore after a few headaches but even a certificate could be faked. 
I would recommend you check out the Reputable Jade Sellers List on this forum if you have not already as there is good advice there and lists of reputable (and not so) sellers as well ideas on questions to ask. Always a good idea to contact the seller beforehand and ask about grade, certificate, more photos, cracks etc. 
I hope you get a great bangle you are happy with and and would like to hear what you decide.


----------



## Canturi lover

Thanks 2boys - I have asked those questions and just waiting a reply. I don’t want a dyed bangle. [emoji253]


----------



## jadeitebear

Today I made this bracelet holder out of a paper towel cardboard core, some scrap foam and leftover fabric because I wanted more organized storage for my jade bangles but all the organizers for sale online were not the right diameter for my bangles or the right size to fit in my jewelry box and I did not want another bulky box.
I think it turned out OK, but I don't think I am allowed to buy any more bangles.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

jadeitebear said:


> Today I made this bracelet holder out of a paper towel cardboard core, some scrap foam and leftover fabric because I wanted more organized storage for my jade bangles but all the organizers for sale online were not the right diameter for my bangles or the right size to fit in my jewelry box and I did not want another bulky box.
> I think it turned out OK, but I don't think I am allowed to buy any more bangles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4416394



I love it - so creative! Hmmm maybe you can use the cardboard core from Christmas wrapping paper next time - imagine all the bangles it can fit [emoji6]


----------



## jadeitebear

2boys_jademommy said:


> I love it - so creative! Hmmm maybe you can use the cardboard core from Christmas wrapping paper next time - image all the bangles it can fit [emoji6]


LOL, 2boys! Thanks. By Christmas time I just might need one that size!


----------



## jadeitelicious

jadeitebear said:


> Today I made this bracelet holder out of a paper towel cardboard core, some scrap foam and leftover fabric because I wanted more organized storage for my jade bangles but all the organizers for sale online were not the right diameter for my bangles or the right size to fit in my jewelry box and I did not want another bulky box.
> I think it turned out OK, but I don't think I am allowed to buy any more bangles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4416394


Wow! That's v creative! Easy for you to choose which bangle to match your outfit on that day.


----------



## iiturtle

Cyanide Rose said:


> Congratulations, when is the wedding?


Thank you! It is in November this year 



Vinocoffeecerveca said:


> Collected my jade bangle today. Didn’t exchange for another one, the awesome staff at LH sent it for inspection and polishing. Turned out they’re crystal formations? Oops. Actually I can still feel it with my fingernails... but it’s ok, I love it.
> 
> I actually went to LH quite a few times this week to see if there’s anything else to exchange for. Really kudos to the extremely patient staff.


I'm glad you came to a decision! Did the polishing take away some of the scruff marks?



gogo94 said:


> Got a lot of posts to catch up! Really enjoyed seeing all the different photos and drooling on the wide variety of jadeite.
> 
> It’s funny because ever since I have started getting myself jade pieces a few years back, I also have the habit of checking out of someone is wearing a bangle on the street!
> 
> Today I got a new bangle received, a lavender finally!!!! It will probably be a new purchase for a long time. Weather was v bad so couldn’t take any nice outdoor picture.
> 
> View attachment 4415852
> 
> View attachment 4415851
> 
> View attachment 4415850


Your new lavender bangle is gorgeous, gogo94! It looks like a really good fit as well. Do you have a hard time putting it on and taking it off?



jadeitebear said:


> Today I made this bracelet holder out of a paper towel cardboard core, some scrap foam and leftover fabric because I wanted more organized storage for my jade bangles but all the organizers for sale online were not the right diameter for my bangles or the right size to fit in my jewelry box and I did not want another bulky box.
> I think it turned out OK, but I don't think I am allowed to buy any more bangles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4416394


You have a lot of creativeness and talent, jadeitebear! I don't think I would have even come up with this idea. It's a good way to store and display your lovely bangle collection! Do you have a favourite bangle, or go-to bangle?


----------



## gogo94

The DIY holder is very cool jadeitebear! And very nice collection of banglesz The honey one really stands out with the vibrant colour!

Hello 2boys, the blue beads are v small dumortierite Quartz. There’s no flower in the beads and they are like 5mm only. It’s another thing I love other than jade but only got 3 items in it so far. I am custom making a ring soon with this stone. 
Here is one that’s made into a necklace.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Can’t wait to see this beauty! [emoji7]



Thanks 2BJM! Me too! Should be here tomorrow [emoji4]


----------



## jadeitebear

iiturtle said:


> Thank you! It is in November this year
> You have a lot of creativeness and talent, jadeitebear! I don't think I would have even come up with this idea. It's a good way to store and display your lovely bangle collection! Do you have a favourite bangle, or go-to bangle?



Thank all of you, Jadies for the kind words. 
Congratulations, iiturtle! 
Right now I seem to be gravitating towards my nephrites (pictured on the right) and I usually go with one of the bangles that is mostly white for the easy / lazy matching purposes.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> Today I made this bracelet holder out of a paper towel cardboard core, some scrap foam and leftover fabric because I wanted more organized storage for my jade bangles but all the organizers for sale online were not the right diameter for my bangles or the right size to fit in my jewelry box and I did not want another bulky box.
> I think it turned out OK, but I don't think I am allowed to buy any more bangles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4416394



Very creative! I’ll take 1,2 and 4! Beautiful idea and bangles [emoji4]


----------



## vicky ng

Canturi lover said:


> Hi Jadie’s. Long time lurker on this thread. You all have amazing collections that I have been inspired by. I have just seen a bangle on EBay that I think is amazing and I was hoping you could give me any information on it , ie do you think it’s dyed or treated in any way. The seller (100% positive feedback) says it’s natural nephrite. Any advice would be very welcome. TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4416194


I see interlocked crystallization in this stone bangle. I believe it is jadeite because nephrite crystal is not like this. For nephrite of this color and saturation, you’re going to pay a minimum $500-800 unless sellers don’t know what they’re selling. You should go to jademine.com and look at their bangles both from Russia and Canada regions to get familiar with the difference between these 2 origins if you are on the hunt for nephrite.

  If this bangle is jadeite of this quality without treatment or type A, you may have to pay no less than 10,000 USD; but if it is treated, you can get it for $50.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

gogo94 said:


> The DIY holder is very cool jadeitebear! And very nice collection of banglesz The honey one really stands out with the vibrant colour!
> 
> Hello 2boys, the blue beads are v small dumortierite Quartz. There’s no flower in the beads and they are like 5mm only. It’s another thing I love other than jade but only got 3 items in it so far. I am custom making a ring soon with this stone.
> Here is one that’s made into a necklace.
> 
> View attachment 4416586
> 
> View attachment 4416587



This is a beauty!


----------



## Kindness3

my favorite jadeite bangle


----------



## Kindness3

Love emerald green patch ,hint of lavender and peach patches .Thank u for letting me share jadeite bangle with you


----------



## Kindness3

Kindness3 said:


> Love emerald green patch ,hint of lavender and peach patches .Thank u for letting me share jadeite bangle with you


Gogo94 thank you


----------



## Kindness3

I found interesting since I've been wearing it's gotten pretty, more delicious looking yummy .It's always so cold so reminds me it's there.anyone one else have any stores of there favorite jadeite bangle


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Kindness3 said:


> View attachment 4416779
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my favorite jadeite bangle



Very nice I can see why it’s a favourite. I love the vivid patch of green. [emoji3]


----------



## Canturi lover

vicky ng said:


> I see interlocked crystallization in this stone bangle. I believe it is jadeite because nephrite crystal is not like this. For nephrite of this color and saturation, you’re going to pay a minimum $500-800 unless sellers don’t know what they’re selling. You should go to jademine.com and look at their bangles both from Russia and Canada regions to get familiar with the difference between these 2 origins if you are on the hunt for nephrite.
> 
> If this bangle is jadeite of this quality without treatment or type A, you may have to pay no less than 10,000 USD; but if it is treated, you can get it for $50.



Thank you Vicky ng. I will update when they get back to me [emoji253]


----------



## Redkoi01

It has been awhile since I posted. Really trust your expertise, what do you all think about carved bangles? Are they easier to break than normal ones?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Redkoi01 said:


> It has been awhile since I posted. Really trust your expertise, what do you all think about carved bangles? Are they easier to break than normal ones?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4417487
> View attachment 4417488



Very unique! I would think they would be stronger, especially in the thicker places for sure. I don’t think of carved bangles as weaker. Beautiful piece [emoji4]


----------



## vicky ng

Redkoi01 said:


> It has been awhile since I posted. Really trust your expertise, what do you all think about carved bangles? Are they easier to break than normal ones?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4417487
> View attachment 4417488


I have 5 jadeite carved bangles and 1 carved nephrite bangle. I noticed that the carving style determines the stability AND the size being snug fit or loose on your wrist. The round (princess) bangle with low relief carving is just as tough as non carved bangles. However, the D shape bangles if carved are typically highly raised style. Out of those 6 bangles, 3 are D shaped and 3 are round cut. I got a nick on one of the “ruyi leaf” raised on the surface (well it’s also because that bangle was 59mm instead of a 54mm and so it rolls and bangs around). And other 5 carved bangles never show any issues: they look exactly the same as they did when I bought them. One honest dealer told me not to buy carved bangles if I want to enjoy the shine and luster of jade stone because it’s heavily waxed between carving lines. Well, I obviously ignored his good intention and bought a carved bangle. Although carving is to hide imperfections such as natural fissures, color patterns, rough spots etc., the carving process does not make the stone compromised nor it means the stone is inferior because lots of carved bangles I have seen have great translucency and beautiful color catching $1000 or higher. The one you show us here is one of those carved bangles that cost whole lot more than smooth bangles.


----------



## Junkenpo

Redkoi01 said:


> It has been awhile since I posted. Really trust your expertise, what do you all think about carved bangles? Are they easier to break than normal ones?



Carved bangles are my favorites.  I only have one that I'm even remotely concerned about... it's the small princess... got a deep crack/carved line that was heavily waxed when I received it. I dug out most of the wax before you could see how deep the flaw was.  I kept it because I liked the carving and color and shape, I try to be a little more careful wearing it.  The rest... I treat them just like any of my regular bangles.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Carved bangles are my favorites.  I only have one that I'm even remotely concerned about... it's the small princess... got a deep crack/carved line that was heavily waxed when I received it. I dug out most of the wax before you could see how deep the flaw was.  I kept it because I liked the carving and color and shape, I try to be a little more careful wearing it.  The rest... I treat them just like any of my regular bangles.



Beautiful collection [emoji4]Have you decided when you will attempt to put Iroh on yet? I love its golden colour.


----------



## Tamago38

Hi Jadies, hope all of you having a great day so far.
Would love for a suggestion, recently one of my jade seller from China recommended this bangle to me. I’m contemplating if I should take the leap and get it. However because I am only able to view it through videos and photos I’m afraid it might look different from the pics. I’ve always wanted a vivid / emerald ish green bangle, however the seller has informed me that this contains patches of yellow hints within the green, but for Jade culture yellow symbolizes money & prosperity so I don’t really mind the yellow hint. 

Should I take the leap of faith?


----------



## Kindness3

2boys_jademommy said:


> Very nice I can see why it’s a favourite. I love the vivid patch of green. [emoji3]


Thank you so do I too ,


----------



## Kindness3

Kindness3 said:


> I found interesting since I've been wearing it's gotten pretty, more delicious looking yummy .It's always so cold so reminds me it's there.anyone one else have any stores of there favorite jadeite bangle


Thank all very much for yours likes and messages,I


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Tamago38 said:


> View attachment 4418428
> 
> 
> Hi Jadies, hope all of you having a great day so far.
> Would love for a suggestion, recently one of my jade seller from China recommended this bangle to me. I’m contemplating if I should take the leap and get it. However because I am only able to view it through videos and photos I’m afraid it might look different from the pics. I’ve always wanted a vivid / emerald ish green bangle, however the seller has informed me that this contains patches of yellow hints within the green, but for Jade culture yellow symbolizes money & prosperity so I don’t really mind the yellow hint.
> 
> Should I take the leap of faith?



This is a beautiful bangle, I am partial to yellow jade. If you like it go for it [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Today’s bangle, it’s finally a lovely day outside! Have a great day Jadies!


----------



## jadeitebear

2boys_jademommy said:


> Beautiful collection [emoji4]Have you decided when you will attempt to put Iroh on yet? I love its golden colour.


Junkenpo, the carved princes looks elegant and delicate, and I love Iroh 's gold honey color, too bad it's small for you right now.

Speaking of putting on tight bangles, how many mm smaller would you ladies attempt to put on below your usual size? 

There is a bangle I have been stalking. It is 20mm wide and 2mm less than what I can put on. (That is, what I can slide on with a thin shopping bag, no pain and like 16mm wide.) Unfortunately, the bangle is not near me so I can try it on before purchase. It is not an expensive one at all, but should I buy and keep trying to put on later? I am not sure my wrist is likely to get smaller... Or have you experienced that wrists can change by that much?

I have tried using paper circles of the smaller size but the paper circle bends and I am afraid I will tear it and the test is not very accurate anyway. What would be your advice?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Tamago38 said:


> View attachment 4418428
> 
> 
> Hi Jadies, hope all of you having a great day so far.
> Would love for a suggestion, recently one of my jade seller from China recommended this bangle to me. I’m contemplating if I should take the leap and get it. However because I am only able to view it through videos and photos I’m afraid it might look different from the pics. I’ve always wanted a vivid / emerald ish green bangle, however the seller has informed me that this contains patches of yellow hints within the green, but for Jade culture yellow symbolizes money & prosperity so I don’t really mind the yellow hint.
> 
> Should I take the leap of faith?



If you like it I say go for it [emoji6] I don’t see much yellow in the bangle and I personally like yellow and as your seller mentioned it’s just a hint. I think most greens lean yellow or blue and perhaps this one is more yellow...
It’s very pretty in my opinion.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

jadeitebear said:


> Junkenpo, the carved princes looks elegant and delicate, and I love Iroh 's gold honey color, too bad it's small for you right now.
> 
> Speaking of putting on tight bangles, how many mm smaller would you ladies attempt to put on below your usual size?
> 
> There is a bangle I have been stalking. It is 20mm wide and 2mm less than what I can put on. (That is, what I can slide on with a thin shopping bag, no pain and like 16mm wide.) Unfortunately, the bangle is not near me so I can try it on before purchase. It is not an expensive one at all, but should I buy and keep trying to put on later? I am not sure my wrist is likely to get smaller... Or have you experienced that wrists can change by that much?
> 
> I have tried using paper circles of the smaller size but the paper circle bends and I am afraid I will tear it and the test is not very accurate anyway. What would be your advice?



If you can get 16mm wide bangle on with “no pain” then perhaps you can get 20 mm with pain. Not sure but that’s my guess. Wider bangles  are a bit harder to put on due to more surface area. I find using soap more effective then the bag method. Also oil olive.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> It is not an expensive one at all, but should I buy and keep trying to put on later? I have tried using paper circles of the smaller size but the paper circle bends and I am afraid I will tear it and the test is not very accurate anyway. What would be your advice?



This is a great question! I am in the same boat as you. I purchased a white nephrite bangle with dendritic pattern and it’s a 57. I have worn a 58 that is 18 millimeters with a tiny struggle but I haven’t used soap or anything. This bangle coming is 14 millimeters wide and a princess shape. I must say I couldn’t always get a 58 on. I have lost about 13 pounds. My sons getting married in September and I refuse to be heavy in the pictures. Plus I heard there has to be a mother son dance??!!!  

Anywho, I digress.. I went for it. It wasn’t cheap but it didn’t break the bank, so I’m hoping it fits. I love chunky and wide bangles. I will definitely share my experience when I do receive the bangle [emoji4]


----------



## udalrike

Tamago, I personally like your bangle very much. If you trust the seller, buy it!


----------



## udalrike

CRose, the bangle you wear is a beauty. Can´t wait to see a mod shot of your coming one!


----------



## udalrike

Two new things. A Japanese porcelain bangle and a ring with Guatemalan jadeite.
My neighbour and friend brought it to me as a gift from Mexiko.


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

Junkenpo, your bangle collection is TDF...


----------



## udalrike

Was at my favorite Thai restaurant . 
I love carps and kois...


----------



## udalrike

Speaking of fish: I ordered another fish pendant from 3jade.They drilled a second hole into it so I can make a bracelet!!


----------



## udalrike




----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> CRose, the bangle you wear is a beauty. Can´t wait to see a mod shot of your coming one!





udalrike said:


> View attachment 4418699
> View attachment 4418700





udalrike said:


> View attachment 4418702





udalrike said:


> Was at my favorite Thai restaurant .
> I love carps and kois...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4418704



They are all quite lovely Uli! You find the most unique pieces! Beautiful as always. BTW I would love to have a koi pond [emoji16]

Thanks my friend [emoji4]


----------



## jadeitebear

2boys_jademommy said:


> If you can get 16mm wide bangle on with “no pain” then perhaps you can get 20 mm with pain. Not sure but that’s my guess. Wider bangles  are a bit harder to put on due to more surface area. I find using soap more effective then the bag method. Also oil olive.


Thanks, 2 boys! I am very tempted. Maybe with soap / oil I will have to make it a "permanent" bangle.



Cyanide Rose said:


> This is a great question! I am in the same boat as you. I purchased a white nephrite bangle with dendritic pattern and it’s a 57. I have worn a 58 that is 18 millimeters with a tiny struggle but I haven’t used soap or anything. This bangle coming is 14 millimeters wide and a princess shape. I must say I couldn’t always get a 58 on. I have lost about 13 pounds. My sons getting married in September and I refuse to be heavy in the pictures. Plus I heard there has to be a mother son dance??!!!
> 
> Anywho, I digress.. I went for it. It wasn’t cheap but it didn’t break the bank, so I’m hoping it fits. I love chunky and wide bangles. I will definitely share my experience when I do receive the bangle [emoji4]


Yay! That's great CR, I can't wait to see it when you receive it and congratulations on your son's wedding (and getting fitter for the dance!) 


udalrike said:


> Speaking of fish: I ordered another fish pendant from 3jade.They drilled a second hole into it so I can make a bracelet!!


Uli, your new pieces are fantastic. I love Guatemalan jade. It is so unique. Is the fish pendant with the extra hole like the other cute goldfish you have from 3jade? Your pendant bracelets are so creative! I can see you making a whole bracelet of these kois' strung together!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> Thanks, 2 boys! I am very tempted. Maybe with soap / oil I will have to make it a "permanent" bangle.
> 
> 
> Yay! That's great CR, I can't wait to see it when you receive it and congratulations on your son's wedding (and getting fitter for the dance!)
> 
> Uli, your new pieces are fantastic. I love Guatemalan jade. It is so unique. Is the fish pendant with the extr hole like the other cute koi you have from 3jade? Your pendant bracelets are so creative! I can see you making a whole bracelet of these kois' strung together!



Thanks so much JB! You and I both may have permanent bangles lol. Hopefully not, but it took me a while to find one like this at a decent prices. So I’m gonna wear it if I can [emoji6]


----------



## jadeitebear

My latest re-stringing project from some 3jade beads.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> My latest re-stringing project from some 3jade beads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4418889



Wow! This came out nice! These are nephrite? What type? Love the tone [emoji4]


----------



## vicky ng

Tamago38 said:


> View attachment 4418428
> 
> 
> Hi Jadies, hope all of you having a great day so far.
> Would love for a suggestion, recently one of my jade seller from China recommended this bangle to me. I’m contemplating if I should take the leap and get it. However because I am only able to view it through videos and photos I’m afraid it might look different from the pics. I’ve always wanted a vivid / emerald ish green bangle, however the seller has informed me that this contains patches of yellow hints within the green, but for Jade culture yellow symbolizes money & prosperity so I don’t really mind the yellow hint.
> 
> Should I take the leap of faith?


Tamago, discrepancy of color (perception per se) between photos and reality always exists. However, it seems like this seller did not set up “studio light” when shooting this bangle. He seemed to shoot this picture indoor with enough natural light to showcase the color. I used to sell jade before and learned that in this set up and outside while overcast shows the colors of jadeite most accurately. The hint of yellow is not shown here in this one photo-it could be on the other sides of the bangle. 
I bought one bangle from JOJO at jadefinejewelry.com and it was white and red in the pictures. When I got it, the bangle was 100% non white (it was light/seafoam green) and yep there was a big old stone “wen” like 25mm on the outer surface where I could feel it with finger nails. The pictures were set up in a studio or so. I was shocked that it was not white like I saw in photos but what pissed me off was that one long scratchy stone line that was not disclosed in emails or shown in photos. So I got back to them and received a partial discount (50% off). I am more ok with slight change in color but stone lines, nicks, rough spots etc must be disclosed to me prior to purchase. So yes I think you should buy it as long as your seller stands behind his products and is clear about the condition of this bangle in written communication. 
Good luck!


----------



## jadeitebear

Cyanide Rose said:


> Wow! This came out nice! These are nephrite? What type? Love the tone [emoji4]


Thank you, CRose! You are right, nephrite. Looks Canadian to me, but they don's say. Here is a pic in better light (minus the model ). I really like this color. Made it to match my nephrite bangle, but the bangle looks darker on.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> Thank you, CRose! You are right, nephrite. Looks Canadian to me, but they don's say. Here is a pic in better light (minus the model ). I really like this color. Made it to match my nephrite bangle, but the bangle looks darker on.
> View attachment 4418932
> 
> View attachment 4418933



You’re so welcome [emoji4] Love the color! I may just have to get me some. I’m really looking for some a bit lighter like yours. I have my eye on a strand. I have some but they are dark in some light but bright in the sun. I really would like a strand that is a bit lighter then them. I’d have to dig out a picture of them. What size are they?


----------



## jadeitebear

Cyanide Rose said:


> You’re so welcome [emoji4] Love the color! I may just have to get me some. I’m really looking for some a bit lighter like yours. I have my eye on a strand. I have some but they are dark in some light but bright in the sun. I really would like a strand that is a bit lighter then them. I’d have to dig out a picture of them. What size are they?


These are all 8mm beads and the single strand is 35" or I double it up like in the pictures.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> This is a great question! I am in the same boat as you. I purchased a white nephrite bangle with dendritic pattern and it’s a 57. I have worn a 58 that is 18 millimeters with a tiny struggle but I haven’t used soap or anything. This bangle coming is 14 millimeters wide and a princess shape. I must say I couldn’t always get a 58 on. I have lost about 13 pounds. My sons getting married in September and I refuse to be heavy in the pictures. Plus I heard there has to be a mother son dance??!!!
> 
> Anywho, I digress.. I went for it. It wasn’t cheap but it didn’t break the bank, so I’m hoping it fits. I love chunky and wide bangles. I will definitely share my experience when I do receive the bangle [emoji4]



Congratulations on your son’s upcoming wedding! I’m sure you will look lovely dancing with your son. You’ll have to pick out a special bangle to wear [emoji8]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

jadeitebear said:


> My latest re-stringing project from some 3jade beads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4418889



The beads look so pretty on you and they match your bangle. I love how you wore them in a double strand. [emoji7]


----------



## jadeitebear

2boys_jademommy said:


> The beads look so pretty on you and they match your bangle. I love how you wore them in a double strand. [emoji7]


Thank you so much for the kind words, 2boys! I am glad you think they match.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> These are all 8mm beads and the single strand is 35" or I double it up like in the pictures.



Thanks for the information on the size [emoji4] I did think it was a double strand. Beautiful! 

Not sure why my post aren’t being added [emoji848]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Congratulations on your son’s upcoming wedding! I’m sure you will look lovely dancing with your son. You’ll have to pick out a special bangle to wear [emoji8]



Thanks 2BJM! You are always so kind and there is nothing like an excuse to purchase more jade [emoji6]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Today’s bangle, I finally got my Dushan beads! [emoji173]️ them! Have a great day Jadies!!


----------



## udalrike

Thanks CR and Jadeitebear! 

Yes, the fish pendant will be the same. From 3jade.
I never thought of a bracelet with more than one fish...  Thanks for the idea!

CR, your Dushan beads are one of a kind. Love them! They will go with sooo many bangles...

Jadeitebear,, the color of your wonderful strand is marvellous!


----------



## udalrike

Wearing "Tiger in bamboo" today .


----------



## vicky ng

Cyanide Rose said:


> Today’s bangle, I finally got my Dushan beads! [emoji173]️ them! Have a great day Jadies!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4419375



I began to look for Dushan jade not long ago and found its color amazing. I bought a bangle of lower grade since higher grade seemed to look like aventurine and sometimes even high grade jadeite. I spotted carved lavender pendant of pinkish hue on ebay lately and oh my...it’s just as expensive as a lavender jadeite pendant.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chinese-na...statue-B3207/143179434554?hash=item215628ca3a

The higher grade, though, looks much like aventurine with its darker green and green spot inclusions. Your bead Dushan jade is gorgeous with the emerald spots

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chinese-Ex...015982?hash=item3fbebd4a2e:g:1ScAAOSwPaBcnHhh


----------



## Cyanide Rose

vicky ng said:


> Your bead Dushan jade is gorgeous with the emerald spots
> [1ScAAOSwPaBcnHhh[/URL]



You are absolutely right! I bid on three Dushan bangles, but gave up on them because they looked like aventurine to me too. They had others colors in them like red, brown and white, but I just didn’t like the texture. There was a nice bracelet with more solid coloring and the beads were from rough so they had different shapes, but I waited too long and they sold on best offer. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Natural-Ge...e&pageci=84b4af95-3c3b-4d3d-8e05-3705ce9da8c6

I have been wanting this bracelet for about two years and finally decided to purchase them a couple weeks ago.  This is the shop I purchased them from. I am very pleased with them. Thanks so much for your kind comment on them [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> Thanks CR and Jadeitebear!
> 
> Yes, the fish pendant will be the same. From 3jade.
> I never thought of a bracelet with more than one fish...  Thanks for the idea!
> 
> CR, your Dushan beads are one of a kind. Love them! They will go with sooo many bangles...
> 
> Jadeitebear,, the color of your wonderful strand is marvellous!





udalrike said:


> Wearing "Tiger in bamboo" today .
> 
> View attachment 4420484
> View attachment 4420485



You’re so welcome Uli and Thank you so much! I’m very happy with them [emoji16] You know I want those lions [emoji8]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Today’s bangle, I finally got my Dushan beads! [emoji173]️ them! Have a great day Jadies!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4419375



I’ve never heard of Dushan jade - will have to google[emoji4] The are very pretty and perfect for Spring. I love your nephrite bangle as well. [emoji7] It glows beautifully.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> I’ve never heard of Dushan jade - will have to google[emoji4] The are very pretty and perfect for Spring. I love your nephrite bangle as well. [emoji7] It glows beautifully.



Thanks my friend! I heard of it a while ago, but the prices these days are outrageous. I took the plunge before the price of these beads went higher. I really appreciate them now waiting as long as I did, because I think I appreciate them more... if that makes sense [emoji5]


----------



## jadeitebear

Cyanide Rose said:


> Today’s bangle, I finally got my Dushan beads! [emoji173]️ them! Have a great day Jadies!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4419375


CR, these are such vibrant greens! Well worth the wait and what a wonderful match your green bangle. Congrats!


udalrike said:


> Thanks CR and Jadeitebear!
> 
> Yes, the fish pendant will be the same. From 3jade.
> I never thought of a bracelet with more than one fish...  Thanks for the idea!
> 
> CR, your Dushan beads are one of a kind. Love them! They will go with sooo many bangles...
> 
> Jadeitebear,, the color of your wonderful strand is marvellous!


Thanks Uli! Let us know what you make with you new goldfish(es)! I love to see your creations.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> CR, these are such vibrant greens! Well worth the wait and what a wonderful match your green bangle. Congrats!
> 
> Thanks Uli! Let us know what you make with you new goldfish(es)! I love to see your creations.



Thanks JB! Definitely worth the wait.  Now I need to stop browsing the internet for more jade. That’s so hard to do [emoji16]


----------



## Silverstar147

What I’m wearing these days...


----------



## udalrike

Very nice, Silverstar!

Actually I am wearing such a Buddha myself. In one hoop the pendant from piccolinagems, in the other the Buddha pendant a dear friend sent me.


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

The fish came.


----------



## udalrike




----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silverstar147 said:


> What I’m wearing these days...





udalrike said:


> View attachment 4422397



Beautiful set Silverstar! I can see why you are wearing this lovely combo often [emoji4]

[emoji173]️ all of the different looks Uli! The new fish is a perfect as a bracelet! Great idea!


----------



## jadeitebear

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4422397


The goldfish bracelet worked out really well Uli! What a genius idea to get holes in both ends!


----------



## udalrike

Thank you CR and Jadeitebear !
I am glad I had the idea.


----------



## udalrike




----------



## Silverstar147

udalrike said:


> Very nice, Silverstar!
> 
> Actually I am wearing such a Buddha myself. In one hoop the pendant from piccolinagems, in the other the Buddha pendant a dear friend sent me.



Very lovely! Thanks for sharing Udalrike!

I also love the carvings on your fish. It’s very lively!


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

Silverstar, thank you!


----------



## Silverstar147

Cyanide Rose said:


> Beautiful set Silverstar! I can see why you are wearing this lovely combo often [emoji4]
> 
> [emoji173]️ all of the different looks Uli! The new fish is a perfect as a bracelet! Great idea!


Thank you CR for your kind words!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silverstar147 said:


> What I’m wearing these days...



Very lovely combination Of prices Silverstar. Your bangle looks super snug and beautiful on you. I love the laughing Buddha [emoji3]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4422397



The fish look fab Uli! Intricate carving and a pretty colour too. Also much love to your dark green nephrite bangle. [emoji8]


----------



## Silverstar147

2boys_jademommy said:


> Very lovely combination Of prices Silverstar. Your bangle looks super snug and beautiful on you. I love the laughing Buddha [emoji3]



Thanks 2boys! The laughing Buddha is from Churk. I got a baby one (green, semi-transparent) for my daughter. She loves it so much!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silverstar147 said:


> Thanks 2boys! The laughing Buddha is from Churk. I got a baby one (green, semi-transparent) for my daughter. She loves it so much!



Awwww that’s so nice that your daughter loves jade too does she wear her bangle all the time? Since kids grow so quickly be sure to check that she can remove the bangle. My moms friend had a bangle on when she was a kid and realized one day she can not remove it. She’s been wearing it all her life which is not necessarily a bad thing but I would keep a check. [emoji4] Oh and I actually checked our Churk’s  children’s bangle section not too long ago for my self lol!


----------



## Silverstar147

Yes, 2boys_jademommy. She’s seven years old and already into jade! Lol I’m super paranoid so I don’t want to get her a bangle yet, for the same reason as you mentioned. Her pain threshold is low, just like mine. I don’t want to think of her suffering when taking the bangle off later on, so I told her, “when you grow up and stop growing, Mommy’s gonna get you a dream bangle”. These are what she’s having on right now (pic). I think they make her feel secure and that’s why she doesn’t feel bothered by having them on all day. With other pieces of jewelry, she would’ve lost them long time ago.


----------



## Silverstar147

Here’s the pic.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

The pendant is a very sweet green and the beads are lovely with some translucence. Is the other bracelet jade too? Your daughter looks very sweet [emoji4]


----------



## Silverstar147

Thanks, 2 boys_jademommy. (I’ve got two boys too!) 
Yes, the heart one is jade too. The beads I got from Nandar.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> The fish came.
> View attachment 4422353
> View attachment 4422354





udalrike said:


> View attachment 4422397





udalrike said:


> View attachment 4422496





Silverstar147 said:


> Here’s the pic.



Uli, you are so creative my friend! [emoji173]️

Silverstar you are quite welcome and how adorable is that little lady. She loves jade too! [emoji106]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I just got this one today. Love the purple [emoji173]️ I’m glad the seller told me about it [emoji16]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silverstar147 said:


> Thanks, 2 boys_jademommy. (I’ve got two boys too!)
> Yes, the heart one is jade too. The beads I got from Nandar.



Lucky you - 2 boys and a little girl [emoji6] Kids are the best.[emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> I just got this one today. Love the purple [emoji173]️ I’m glad the seller told me about it [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4422718



OMG CRose I  that purple brown too! Is this nephrite? Gorgeous [emoji7] And those rings are not gonna go unnoticed  either [emoji6]


----------



## Silverstar147

Cyanide Rose said:


> I just got this one today. Love the purple [emoji173]️ I’m glad the seller told me about it [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4422718


I love the colors of your bangle, CR! It looks like it’s a great fit on your wrist too!


----------



## Silverstar147

2boys_jademommy said:


> Lucky you - 2 boys and a little girl [emoji6] Kids are the best.[emoji4]


Thank you, 2boys!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> OMG CRose I  that purple brown too! Is this nephrite? Gorgeous [emoji7] And those rings are not gonna go unnoticed  either [emoji6]



Thanks so much 2BJM! Yes, it’s nephrite [emoji4] I was quite surprised when the seller told me of it. I purchased it right away. My ring definitely gets noticed. So many people have asked me to sell it, but I won’t. It was made in the likeness of Stephen Webster’s $20,000 “Temptation of Eve” ring. I’ll attach a picture in the next post, since this app won’t left me add it here. Mine just has black diamonds and rubies, I like the color contrast [emoji6]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Steven Webster’s ring [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silverstar147 said:


> I love the colors of your bangle, CR! It looks like it’s a great fit on your wrist too!



Thanks Silverstar! I have found a few nephrite bangles with purple mix, but this by far is the darkest purple I’ve found. I’m very happy with it [emoji16]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks so much 2BJM! Yes, it’s nephrite [emoji4] I was quite surprised when the seller told me of it. I purchased it right away. My ring definitely gets noticed. So many people have asked me to sell it, but I won’t. It was made in the likeness of Stephen Webster’s $20,000 “Temptation of Eve” ring. I’ll attach a picture in the next post, since this app won’t left me add it here. Mine just has black diamonds and rubies, I like the color contrast [emoji6]



You totally scored a gem with this purple nephrite bangle! Very happy for you. [emoji8] 
And do not sell the ring!  Its beautiful on you. [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> You totally scored a gem with this purple nephrite bangle! Very happy for you. [emoji8]
> And do not sell the ring!  Its beautiful on you. [emoji4]



Thanks so my friend, you are so kind [emoji4] My ring will definitely stay with me [emoji5]


----------



## jadeitebear

Cyanide Rose said:


> I just got this one today. Love the purple [emoji173]️ I’m glad the seller told me about it [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4422718


CR, the purple in your bangle is TDF! So happy for you that you got it and what a striking combination with your amazing ring. No wonder it gets noticed.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> CR, the purple in your bangle is TDF! So happy for you that you got it and what a striking combination with your amazing ring. No wonder it gets noticed.



Hi JB! Thank you so much, I really appreciate it [emoji4] I love a nice statement piece. I guess I’m getting bolder in my old age [emoji16]


----------



## essiedub

Cyanide Rose said:


> I just got this one today. Love the purple [emoji173]️ I’m glad the seller told me about it [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4422718


That is a beautiful bangle *CyanideRose*! Nephrite, you say? Thanks for posting. It’s really special


----------



## Cyanide Rose

essiedub said:


> That is a beautiful bangle *CyanideRose*! Nephrite, you say? Thanks for posting. It’s really special



Hey there essiedub! Thank you so much [emoji4] Yes it’s nephrite, I do have a lighter purple one that’s more translucent. I will post a picture of it later when I get back home. We are taking the little guy to his weekly Sunday bowling and arcade games [emoji16]


----------



## udalrike

CR, I wish the bangle existed in my size too...


----------



## udalrike

We have similar taste:


----------



## udalrike

My husband really likes this necklace


----------



## udalrike

View attachment 4423391


----------



## udalrike




----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> We have similar taste:
> View attachment 4423387





udalrike said:


> View attachment 4423393



Thanks Uli! We do my friend! I’m so glad you purchased that necklace! It looks amazing on you and your hubby loving it, is definitely a plus [emoji5]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4423393



Beautiful rose pendant Uli and so sweet that your husband loves it too [emoji6][emoji4]


----------



## Silverstar147

Udalrike, congrats on acquiring the necklace! Love the ring too, it’s very special!


----------



## udalrike

Thanks everyone!


----------



## udalrike

Different lighting


----------



## Jadegirl

jadeitebear said:


> In the mean time, here is my first bangle, Fog.



woo... someone else who names their bangles.  I have everything from "Mystic Rockstar" to "Rain" to "Asian Girl", "Eleven", and "Pacific".  Now I don't feel so silly.   ♡


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi all!  

Uli,  love that rose on the beads.  Gorgeous carving.  I'd love something like that on a hair stick.  

I'm trying to rotate my collection more.  Here are my agate bangles sandwiching my small carved princess.


----------



## jadeitebear

Junkenpo said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Uli,  love that rose on the beads.  Gorgeous carving.  I'd love something like that on a hair stick.
> 
> I'm trying to rotate my collection more.  Here are my agate bangles sandwiching my small carved princess.


Junkenpo, your carved princess is so sweet. What is the carving? Looks floral. 

Uli, so happy you got the carved rose necklace, it is gorgeous! 

Thank you for sharing your beautiful pieces, Jadies. Always makes me smile to see your shares!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Dug our the lighter purple princess. What is everyone wearing today? I will definitely put a bumper between these two [emoji16]


----------



## Silverstar147

CR, I’m still on the lookout for my purple princess, aka my next dream bangle.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silverstar147 said:


> CR, I’m still on the lookout for my purple princess, aka my next dream bangle.



Hi Silverstar! Are you looking for jadeite? Finding a purple princess bangle is so difficult. This purple in hetian has been pretty undesirable for a while and has sold very cheaply in the past. I have always loved it. Especially ever since a friend of mine gave me a bangle that was too small for her and she couldn’t return it. After getting that bangle, I have been obsessed with this color in hetian or nephrite. 

I hope you find your purple princess soon [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I did get my white hetian bangle with dendritic in it today and it is pretty chubby at 13.5 millimeters. It is a 56.8 and I got it on pretty easy. I was very worried about the size, as I’ve watched this bangle for two months or so. I’m very glad it went on easy and I am really happy with it. I know we were talking about the pain in putting on a thin princess versus a thicker princess, so I just wanted to share my experience [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Junkenpo said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Uli,  love that rose on the beads.  Gorgeous carving.  I'd love something like that on a hair stick.
> 
> I'm trying to rotate my collection more.  Here are my agate bangles sandwiching my small carved princess.



Beautiful delicately carved bangle JKP. I like the agate princesses too [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Dug our the lighter purple princess. What is everyone wearing today? I will definitely put a bumper between these two [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4424166



I love both these bangles. The chocolatety purpley brown looks so yummy. Which of the two do you prefer - the princess or the d shape in this stone? I love both but the d shape one really showcases the stone.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> I love both these bangles. The chocolatety purpley brown looks so yummy. Which of the two do you prefer - the princess or the d shape in this stone? I love both but the d shape one really showcases the stone.



I like the princess shape, but I like the color in the d shape more. It’s so hard to get a picture on my phone of what the color actually looks like in person. I have been wearing the d shape for the last couple days and I do find that shape more comfortable. I just got my chubby princess, so I will see if I can wear it 24/7. It was on my HG list which was white hetian with dendritic in it, I know that may not be desirable but I love it


----------



## essiedub

Cyanide Rose said:


> Dug our the lighter purple princess. What is everyone wearing today? I will definitely put a bumper between these two [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4424166


Oh well this is something...love this rich chocolatey purple! These are so dramatic! I want I want I want! I really don’t need more jewelry  but..my motto is “just one more”  I will search under purple nephrite?


----------



## MahoganyQT

My latest jade purchase. Tiffany color by the yard pendant in black jade.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

essiedub said:


> Oh well this is something...love this rich chocolatey purple! These are so dramatic! I want I want I want! I really don’t need more jewelry  but..my motto is “just one more”  I will search under purple nephrite?



Thanks essiedub! Sometimes it will say lavender hetian or nephrite [emoji4] Sorry I missed this. I still have a horrible cough that tired me out, so I went to bed early. 

What size bangle do you wear?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

MahoganyQT said:


> My latest jade purchase. Tiffany color by the yard pendant in black jade.
> View attachment 4425002



This is quite lovely MQT, it looks amazing on you [emoji5]


----------



## MahoganyQT

Cyanide Rose said:


> This is quite lovely MQT, it looks amazing on you [emoji5]



Thank you! I’m thinking about getting the earrings as well. Simple and elegant.


----------



## udalrike

Mahogany, looking great in Tiffany!


----------



## udalrike

My Guatemalan blue bangle came today. Love it!


----------



## udalrike




----------



## Cyanide Rose

MahoganyQT said:


> Thank you! I’m thinking about getting the earrings as well. Simple and elegant.



You really should, I’m sure they would look great on you too. Nothing like a beautiful set [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4425397
> View attachment 4425398
> View attachment 4425399
> View attachment 4425400



TDF! Uli I want that one too [emoji6]


----------



## udalrike

Thanks CR! There are more, my friend.....


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> Thanks CR! There are more, my friend.....



LOL Thanks my friend [emoji6] I really shouldn’t buy anything else [emoji16]


----------



## essiedub

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4425397
> View attachment 4425398
> View attachment 4425399
> View attachment 4425400


You do have some terrific pieces..the range of colors, shapes, and carvings the bamboo bangle is a nice contrast; or is that also a craved jade piece?


----------



## essiedub

Cyanide Rose said:


> LOL Thanks my friend [emoji6] *I really shouldn’t buy anything else [emoji16]*





Where have I heard that before?
Thanks I will look under lavender hetian. I think I’ve always wanted a lavender jade something...and NOT a heart. I went through my jewelry box and man I had a lot of heart stuff from my younger yearsso dorky


----------



## udalrike

Essiedub, thanks so much! I bet you have wonderful jewelry too!
The brown bangle is real bamboo. Not expensive at all, a great spacer and I really love the look.
Can only recommend it.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

essiedub said:


> Where have I heard that before?
> Thanks I will look under lavender hetian. I think I’ve always wanted a lavender jade something...and NOT a heart. I went through my jewelry box and man I had a lot of heart stuff from my younger yearsso dorky



Funny you say that about hearts, I started liking them in my old age [emoji4] My friend got an estate in her shop and she hates hearts. I found one and the bottom of this box from this gorgeous estate and it’s one of my favorite pieces. I got a chance to speak with the daughter of the original owner, she was so sweet. I purchased several pieces from her estate, her taste in jewelry was exquisite [emoji4]


----------



## udalrike

Look at these:
https://chooyilin.com/pages/jade-bangle-designs


----------



## udalrike

http://www.katybriscoe.com/products/single/B-1202-Carved-Lavender-Jade-Diamond-Bangle


----------



## jadeitebear

udalrike said:


> My Guatemalan blue bangle came today. Love it!


Uli, your Guatemalan blue bangle is fantastic! So dark and mysterious. Allan? I would love to get a Guatemalan that is more dark than my light snowy one and yours is an inspiration. It looks perfect on you! 

The chooyilin bandings are so cool. I have been stalking them. I like how they leave them open so you can see the bangle through it and not look like it is a broken banded bangle. Does anyone know if they will put a banding on an existing bangle? It is hard enough to find the right bangle, let alone with banding...

MahoganyQT, the Tiffany jade is so elegant. I vote yes on the earrings.


----------



## udalrike

Jadeitebear, thank you!! 
This is the seller:
https://www.etsy.com/shop/GingerCoast?ref=simple-shop-header-name&listing_id=696021233


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I hope the Jadies don’t mind me sharing my latest bangle. I’ve been looking for one for a while and watched this one a long time. I finally got her yesterday and she is one of my faves for sure. I named her Tanana because she really reminds me of Alaska. She is chubby at almost 14 millimeters and a heavy 96 grams, so I will probably just wear her by herself. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

The other side [emoji5]


----------



## udalrike

CR, I adore Tanana!!!!

I do have enough, that is for sure...
But here I have to quote Essiedub: "Just one more..."


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> CR, I adore Tanana!!!!
> 
> I do have enough, that is for sure...
> But here I have to quote Essiedub: "Just one more..."



Thanks so much dear friend! I’ve heard that one used a lot. “I’ll just have one more beer please” [emoji16]


----------



## udalrike

Cyanide Rose said:


> I hope the Jadies don’t mind me sharing my latest bangle. I’ve been looking for one for a while and watched this one a long time. I finally got her yesterday and she is one of my faves for sure. I named her Tanana because she really reminds me of Alaska. She is chubby at almost 14 millimeters and a heavy 96 grams, so I will probably just wear her by herself. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4425868



Dear CR, no, we don´t mind at all.
On the contrary: We love to see jade and to talk about it!!! Right, jadies ?
This is what this thread is for. 

About beer.., Oh yes, another vice...


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> Dear CR, no, we don´t mind at all.
> On the contrary: We love to see jade and to talk about it!!! Right, jadies ?
> This is what this thread is for.
> 
> About beer.., Oh yes, another vice...



You are too kind my friend [emoji4] I really appreciate it! You are so right! I love coming here to see the beautiful jade posted here [emoji8]


----------



## jadeitebear

udalrike said:


> Jadeitebear, thank you!!
> This is the seller:
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/GingerCoast?ref=simple-shop-header-name&listing_id=696021233


Thanks for the link Uli! I'm checking out their Guatemalan blues now!


Cyanide Rose said:


> I hope the Jadies don’t mind me sharing my latest bangle. I’ve been looking for one for a while and watched this one a long time. I finally got her yesterday and she is one of my faves for sure. I named her Tanana because she really reminds me of Alaska. She is chubby at almost 14 millimeters and a heavy 96 grams, so I will probably just wear her by herself. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4425868



CR, mind? I love seeing all the Jade everyone shares here. Please do not think of stopping! (Erm, (sharing pics, that is, and about byung jade... well just one more indeed.) Tanana is fantastic! Those dendritic? inclusions really make it stand out. They look like gold in the light of the pic.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

MahoganyQT said:


> My latest jade purchase. Tiffany color by the yard pendant in black jade.
> View attachment 4425002




Beautiful! I think it’s awesome that Tiffany has a couple of jade pieces available. oh and I also vote yes to getting the earrings [emoji6]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4425397
> View attachment 4425398
> View attachment 4425399
> View attachment 4425400



Stunning Uli! The colour is tdf [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> The other side [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4425870



That’s the chubbiest princess I’ve seen lol! I love it C Rose [emoji7]. It must feel heavy in a good way and yes this one is probably best on it’s own unless you’re into weight lifting. 
I love that there are two sides to her - creamy white and the dendrite flecks


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> Tanana is fantastic! Those dendritic? inclusions really make it stand out. They look like gold in the light of the pic.



Thanks JB! It’s nice to be able to share my jade pieces with the Jadies here, because there isn’t anyone where I live that likes jade at all. I’ve had a few people ask about it, but that’s it. So I love being able to see other Jadies pieces and sharing my own. 

I really like dendritic agate, so when I found out that dendritic could be found in nephrite jade, I had to keep looking until I finally found one that fit me. As far as shopping goes, I’m trying a self imposed ban, not exactly sure how long that will last [emoji6]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> That’s the chubbiest princess I’ve seen lol! I love it C Rose [emoji7]. It must feel heavy in a good way and yes this one is probably best on it’s own unless you’re into weight lifting.
> I love that there are two sides to her - creamy white and the dendrite flecks



Hi 2BJM! Thank you so much! I really am enjoying this one and I’m so glad it didn’t sell before I finally caved and purchased. 

Your said it 2BJM, it does feel like two different bangles with the dendritic only being in one area. I got lucky with this one. I have been getting HG pieces lately. I  only have a couple more on my list to purchase LOL [emoji5]


----------



## essiedub

Cyanide Rose said:


> Funny you say that about hearts, I started liking them in my old age [emoji4] My friend got an estate in her shop and she hates hearts. I found one and the bottom of this box from this gorgeous estate and it’s one of my favorite pieces. I got a chance to speak with the daughter of the original owner, she was so sweet. I purchased several pieces from her estate, her taste in jewelry was exquisite [emoji4]



Well ok..I can have a change of heart maybe hearts are not just for the younguns  please show your heart piece  I love estate jewelry, in part because the designs were so different.


----------



## essiedub

I am on a mission to wear what I have. Part of that is figuring out what to do with pieces that I no longer wear with the idea of recreating or repairing them so that I can.  This could be a whole new thread but I figured I’d post here first because these are  jade pieces.

1) jade leaf Clip ons - a few years ago, I had the local bead store add the twists at the top so I could use it “behind”  my diamond studs as it already had a predrilled hole. Unfortunately, You could see the backs at certain angles..eck..seemed like a good idea at the time..never wore them. Now I am going to see if he will remove the clip on backs and attach the leaf to the bottom of these earrings that I never wear. I think this would add length (to modernize) and a bit of bling.


2) broken jade bracelet links - only 2 jade links left. Thinking this might be interesting as a pendant. I’m hoping he can add that gold piece on top (another broken piece from something) and a way to string on a chain



Or set it horizontally on this broken chain..(too bad it broke off center). Anyway this idea.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Need your opinions on my repair- recreations?  This is all using my existing stuff so hopefully shouldn’t be too cost-Prohibitive.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

essiedub said:


> Well ok..I can have a change of heart maybe hearts are not just for the younguns  please show your heart piece  I love estate jewelry, in part because the designs were so different.



Much obliged my dear [emoji4] It’s not jade, so I apologize Jadies. I’ll post in next post because this app won’t let me add a picture in a reply.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Here it is [emoji4] I were it a lot, it’s one of my faves.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

essiedub said:


> I am on a mission to wear what I have. Part of that is figuring out what to do with pieces that I no longer wear with the idea of recreating or repairing them so that I can.  This could be a whole new thread but I figured I’d post here first because these are  jade
> Need your opinions on my repair- recreations?  This is all using my existing stuff so hopefully shouldn’t be too cost-Prohibitive.



Great idea! I like the horizontal one the best. Makes it easier to layer if you wanted to. I love making something new out of something old. I have some vintage Tiffany clip on earrings that I found at a consignment shop, so I had a jeweler add post so I can wear them with out fear of losing them [emoji4]

I’ve made several pins into pendants or rings into pendants and so on.


----------



## jadeitebear

essiedub said:


> I am on a mission to wear what I have. Part of that is figuring out what to do with pieces that I no longer wear with the idea of recreating or repairing them so that I can.  This could be a whole new thread but I figured I’d post here first because these are  jade pieces.
> 
> 1) jade leaf Clip ons - a few years ago, I had the local bead store add the twists at the top so I could use it “behind”  my diamond studs as it already had a predrilled hole. Unfortunately, You could see the backs at certain angles..eck..seemed like a good idea at the time..never wore them. Now I am going to see if he will remove the clip on backs and attach the leaf to the bottom of these earrings that I never wear. I think this would add length (to modernize) and a bit of bling.
> View attachment 4426689
> 
> 2) broken jade bracelet links - only 2 jade links left. Thinking this might be interesting as a pendant. I’m hoping he can add that gold piece on top (another broken piece from something) and a way to string on a chain
> View attachment 4426704
> 
> 
> Or set it horizontally on this broken chain..(too bad it broke off center). Anyway this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4426705
> 
> 
> Need your opinions on my repair- recreations?  This is all using my existing stuff so hopefully shouldn’t be too cost-Prohibitive.


essiedub, love the projects! If it doesn't work for you, modify so you do wear it, that's my motto. Your jade will be so much happier for it!

C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, the color of the heart is pure blu perfection. Do you know what the material is? The lovely heart beads on Uli's little lady made me think hearts too and this is the well deserving grown up version!

I on the other hand have been wearing the very same bangle for weeks! So much for rotating my collection, but Caramel (my celadon - honey nephrite) has taken hold of me and won't let go. I have been wearing her to zzz too and not because she can't come off.


----------



## jadeitebear

I see what you mean about attaching images. Here she is.
	

		
			
		

		
	




other side


----------



## jadeitebear

Sorry about the multiple posts.
essiedub - I like it set horizontal, looks more "modern" and I think it works better with the original intent of the bangle (going sideways). Looking forward to seeing what you turn it into!


----------



## essiedub

Cyanide Rose said:


> Here it is [emoji4] I were it a lot, it’s one of my faves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4426783


Turquoise! I don't know why, but it  looks like a tiffany box   (Yeah yeah ..Even though its shaped like a heart..I know) it’s very sweet. do you stack it with other necklaces?


----------



## essiedub

Cyanide Rose said:


> Great idea! I like the horizontal one the best. Makes it easier to layer if you wanted to. I love making something new out of something old. I have some vintage Tiffany clip on earrings that I found at a consignment shop, so I had a jeweler add post so I can wear them with out fear of losing them [emoji4]
> 
> I’ve made several pins into pendants or rings into pendants and so on.



Hmm.. horizontal eh? I’ll ask if he can mend the chain and attach so it’s centered. I just can’t stand it when the soldering becomes one big hardened blob.  Thanks!


----------



## essiedub

jadeitebear said:


> Sorry about the multiple posts.
> essiedub - I like it set horizontal, looks more "modern" and I think it works better with the original intent of the bangle (going sideways). Looking forward to seeing what you turn it into!


Thanks! That’s vote #2 for horizontal

Any thoughts on merging the earrings with the leaf..or just leave it alone


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> I see what you mean about attaching images. Here she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4426788
> View attachment 4426789
> 
> other side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4426790



This is gorgeous! No wonder you can’t take it off the shape and the color is magnificent [emoji4] Thank you for your kind words on my turquoise heart necklace [emoji16]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

essiedub said:


> Turquoise! I don't know why, but it  looks like a tiffany box



Yes! That’s why I fell in love with it! It’s a bit bluer in person but on the back there is a small greener spot where it touches the skin. I don’t layer it much because the baht gold necklace I wear it on is pretty heavy, but when I do I pair it with a gold Asian coin pendant I got for Mother’s Day last year [emoji4] Thanks so much dear [emoji16]

If it were me, I would have heavier jump rings soldered on top of the leaves (the gold part of the setting), because the holes In the leaf can blend in like part of the design. That way you can add to studs, hoops and even just plain earring wire findings. Almost like earring jackets.


----------



## jadeitebear

Cyanide Rose said:


> This is gorgeous! No wonder you can’t take it off the shape and the color is magnificent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your kind words on my turquoise heart necklace


Thank you for the compliment, C Rose!
essiedub, I know what you mean about the solder blob. Maybe the jeweler can solder a small ring at each end of the chain  and attach the banding ring to it. It should make the connection more flexible. That may be the solution to the bottom of the earrings too. I think you should go for the earrings fix.


----------



## essiedub

Cyanide Rose said:


> Yes! That’s why I fell in love with it! It’s a bit bluer in person but on the back there is a small greener spot where it touches the skin. I don’t layer it much because the baht gold necklace I wear it on is pretty heavy, but when I do I pair it with a gold Asian coin pendant I got for Mother’s Day last year [emoji4] Thanks so much dear [emoji16]
> 
> If it were me, I would have heavier jump rings soldered on top of the leaves (the gold part of the setting), because the holes In the leaf can blend in like part of the design. That way you can add to studs, hoops and even just plain earring wire findings. Almost like earring jackets.


Yeah, that may be what I end up doing..just remove the existing clip-on part ..add jump rings for the most flexibility. we’ll see what he says..he usually talks me out of my recreations. Sure is challenging to do jewelry design if there’s  no craftsman to execute my “grand” vision


----------



## essiedub

jadeitebear said:


> Thank you for the compliment, C Rose!
> essiedub, I know what you mean about the solder blob. Maybe the jeweler can solder a small ring at each end of the chain  and attach the banding ring to it. It should make the connection more flexible. That may be the solution to the bottom of the earrings too. I think you should go for the earrings fix.



Good idea! I’m sure I can scare up some busted jump rings etc from my and my Mom’s misc broken things (I hope I’m not the only one who keeps broken jewelry...a friend sells them all for scrap gold)

Well I see him in about an hour..let’s see what he can or is willing to do


----------



## Cyanide Rose

essiedub said:


> Good idea! I’m sure I can scare up some busted jump rings etc from my and my Mom’s misc broken things (I hope I’m not the only one who keeps broken jewelry...a friend sells them all for scrap gold)
> 
> Well I see him in about an hour..let’s see what he can or is willing to do



It’s so hard to find a good bench. I had one for a good two years and then he moved to a jeweler closer to his home. Now I pay out the nose for any work I need done. Any little thing is no less than $100. I have to find me a new bench badly. I hope you fair well, Good luck at the jewelers [emoji4]


----------



## Silverstar147

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi Silverstar! Are you looking for jadeite? Finding a purple princess bangle is so difficult. This purple in hetian has been pretty undesirable for a while and has sold very cheaply in the past. I have always loved it. Especially ever since a friend of mine gave me a bangle that was too small for her and she couldn’t return it. After getting that bangle, I have been obsessed with this color in hetian or nephrite.
> 
> I hope you find your purple princess soon [emoji5]



Hi CR! Thank you for sharing about your purple hetian sweetness. I love nephrite too but has never had any hetian piece. My mission right now is to find either a jadeite purple or an apple green princess to put on my right wrist, but that could be a long shot.


----------



## Silverstar147

Udalrike... and I’m sitting here wondering whether to wear more bangles on my wrists. Hats off to you!! The bangles are so sweet!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silverstar147 said:


> Hi CR! Thank you for sharing about your purple hetian sweetness. I love nephrite too but has never had any hetian piece. My mission right now is to find either a jadeite purple or an apple green princess to put on my right wrist, but that could be a long shot.



Thanks so much Silverstar [emoji4] You have picked some pieces that will tear a nice chunk out of your wallet [emoji6] Your wrist look smaller than mine and that may work to your advantage. Most gorgeous, hard to find bangles are in smaller sizes. I hope you find the bangles you are looking for and please share them with us when you do [emoji16]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

This is gorgeous! Too small for me but I just had to share. [emoji173]️

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223418232345


----------



## jadeitebear

This little peach from Nandar is on its way. I've got a bail to put it on and a silver chain so I am going to try to get it the way I want to wear it without a jeweler's help. 
I don't like to pay $$$ every time I want some thing re-configured, which is pretty much every day. I'll see if I can make it look decent. Channeling crafting projects towards my jade jewelry.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> This little peach from Nandar is on its way. I've got a bail to put it on and a silver chain so I am going to try to get it the way I want to wear it without a jeweler's help.
> I don't like to pay $$$ every time I want some thing re-configured, which is pretty much every day. I'll see if I can make it look decent. Channeling crafting projects towards my jade jewelry.
> View attachment 4428097
> View attachment 4428098



Nice piece JB [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

jadeitebear said:


> This little peach from Nandar is on its way. I've got a bail to put it on and a silver chain so I am going to try to get it the way I want to wear it without a jeweler's help.
> I don't like to pay $$$ every time I want some thing re-configured, which is pretty much every day. I'll see if I can make it look decent. Channeling crafting projects towards my jade jewelry.
> View attachment 4428097
> View attachment 4428098



Pretty peach [emoji527]!!


----------



## iiturtle

essiedub said:


> I am on a mission to wear what I have. Part of that is figuring out what to do with pieces that I no longer wear with the idea of recreating or repairing them so that I can.  This could be a whole new thread but I figured I’d post here first because these are  jade pieces.
> 
> 1) jade leaf Clip ons - a few years ago, I had the local bead store add the twists at the top so I could use it “behind”  my diamond studs as it already had a predrilled hole. Unfortunately, You could see the backs at certain angles..eck..seemed like a good idea at the time..never wore them. Now I am going to see if he will remove the clip on backs and attach the leaf to the bottom of these earrings that I never wear. I think this would add length (to modernize) and a bit of bling.
> View attachment 4426689
> 
> 2) broken jade bracelet links - only 2 jade links left. Thinking this might be interesting as a pendant. I’m hoping he can add that gold piece on top (another broken piece from something) and a way to string on a chain
> View attachment 4426704
> 
> 
> Or set it horizontally on this broken chain..(too bad it broke off center). Anyway this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4426705
> 
> 
> Need your opinions on my repair- recreations?  This is all using my existing stuff so hopefully shouldn’t be too cost-Prohibitive.


Essie, you are so creative! I am also trying to wear pieces I own already, and not be urged to buy anything new. My wallet would be happy with me 
Have you decided on a design yet? I think the broken jade links would look best horizontally, as other jadies have said. It was designed to be that way, after all! 



jadeitebear said:


> I see what you mean about attaching images. Here she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4426788
> View attachment 4426789
> 
> other side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4426790


I love your nephrite bangle, jadeitebear! She looks so warm and fuzzy  Reminds me of honey and butter! I have been thinking about getting a nephrite bangle for a while now, but after wearing Triplet for a bit, I've realised yellow-brown doesn't really suit my skin colour  



jadeitebear said:


> This little peach from Nandar is on its way. I've got a bail to put it on and a silver chain so I am going to try to get it the way I want to wear it without a jeweler's help.
> I don't like to pay $$$ every time I want some thing re-configured, which is pretty much every day. I'll see if I can make it look decent. Channeling crafting projects towards my jade jewelry.
> View attachment 4428097
> View attachment 4428098


I can't wait to see you model it! It looks really plump and full. You should share more of your crafting projects with us! I have also recently dug out my jewelry tools, but I think I need to replenish it before I can do anything


----------



## iiturtle

Lately, I have been wearing a jade bangle on each wrist to see if I like the look and if I can pull it off. As people traditionally have only worn one bangle, it felt really odd to me and I couldn't help but be self-conscious about wearing one on each wrist. So, I decided to wear a bead bracelet on my right wrist instead and see how I felt.



Surprisingly, I am loving it! I can wear it with my jade bangle without feeling over-the-top. This is what I am wearing daily now.



The jade beads are actually from a necklace that neither mum nor I wear, so I took it apart to make a bracelet. I added in a silver cuff to make it a bit more modern. I have a matching lavender necklace, and I hope to get a pair of earrings to make a full set 



It was my mum's birthday today, so we went out to celebrate. She was game enough to take a photo with our matching bracelets  Sorry for the poor photo quality; it was taken on my phone!


----------



## essiedub

iiturtle said:


> Lately, I have been wearing a jade bangle on each wrist to see if I like the look and if I can pull it off. As people traditionally have only worn one bangle, it felt really odd to me and I couldn't help but be self-conscious about wearing one on each wrist. So, I decided to wear a bead bracelet on my right wrist instead and see how I felt.
> View attachment 4428647
> 
> 
> Surprisingly, I am loving it! I can wear it with my jade bangle without feeling over-the-top. This is what I am wearing daily now.
> View attachment 4428649
> 
> 
> The jade beads are actually from a necklace that neither mum nor I wear, so I took it apart to make a bracelet. I added in a silver cuff to make it a bit more modern. I have a matching lavender necklace, and I hope to get a pair of earrings to make a full set
> View attachment 4428648
> 
> 
> It was my mum's birthday today, so we went out to celebrate. She was game enough to take a photo with our matching bracelets  Sorry for the poor photo quality; it was taken on my phone!
> View attachment 4428650




I really like what you did with the beads to make bracelets. Yes indeed! The silver link completely modernizes it..why is that?!  Well it works. Great idea! I love your lavender disk with the diamond bale (or is it bail?) I really want a lavender something...but I’m trying to not acquire more.  

On my recreations, jeweler didn’t think that 2 links  were enough for the horizontal set to look substantial enough and recommended just adding a bail so that it can be worn vertically. I reluctantly agreed but called him this morning to hold on that. I still think it would work horizontally..more modern and more unusual. Every single person I asked preferred the horizontal set except for jeweler..so...stay tuned.  I am going to attach the leaf to the diamond bar earring.  When it all comes back, I will post photos. Thanks for all the help and support!


----------



## iiturtle

essiedub said:


> I really like what you did with the beads to make bracelets. Yes indeed! The silver link completely modernizes it..why is that?!  Well it works. Great idea! I love your lavender disk with the diamond bale (or is it bail?) I really want a lavender something...but I’m trying to not acquire more.
> 
> On my recreations, jeweler didn’t think that 2 links  were enough for the horizontal set to look substantial enough and recommended just adding a bail so that it can be worn vertically. I reluctantly agreed but called him this morning to hold on that. I still think it would work horizontally..more modern and more unusual. Every single person I asked preferred the horizontal set except for jeweler..so...stay tuned.  I am going to attach the leaf to the diamond bar earring.  When it all comes back, I will post photos. Thanks for all the help and support!


Thank you! The lavender disk is from Hong Kong, and I think it's called a bail  I totally understand you about not acquiring more. I am going to use some of the leftover beads to make a pair of earrings instead of buying one. We'll see how it turns out! First, I need to find my tools...

Attaching the jade leaves to the diamond bar earring will make it look more elegant, I reckon! If it was attached to a stud, or a small hoop, it would take away the beauty of the stone. I can imagine these earrings worn with short hair, or hair tied back, so that all the attention will be drawn to the earrings! Regarding the jade bars, I feel like it might be a bit too long to be a pendant? If the jade was thicker, then it would look better. But then again, I personally prefer smaller pendants for my age


----------



## Cyanide Rose

iiturtle said:


> Lately, I have been wearing a jade bangle on each wrist to see if I like the look and if I can pull it off.
> 
> It was my mum's birthday today, so we went out to celebrate. She was game enough to take a photo with our matching bracelets  Sorry for the poor photo quality; it was taken on my phone!
> View attachment 4428650



They all look great! Making earrings is a perfect idea and those beautiful beads should be worn [emoji4] I [emoji173]️ the pendant! 

BTW I love your moms stack she is wearing there so pretty. They all work together so nicely [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

essiedub said:


> I really like what you did with the beads to make bracelets. Yes indeed! The silver link completely modernizes it..why is that?!  Well it works. Every single person I asked preferred the horizontal set except for jeweler..so...stay tuned.  I am going to attach the leaf to the diamond bar earring.  When it all comes back, I will post photos. Thanks for all the help and support!



Get what you want, only you know your taste. You may not wear it if you let him make it the way he wants. 

The earrings will be gorgeous! Do you have two diamond bars or will there be two different earrings? Can’t wait to see the final product [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I’m still wearing Tanana, I did want to switch to another HG set I finally completed this week but no sun today. Hopefully sun soon and then I’ll switch. It’s been so gloomy lately. 

I have been on a bead buying kick lately, so I will be doing so restringing today. I had to restring a Devon page bracelet because I was allergic to the sandalwood beads it came with, so seeing what I will use today to give it a new look [emoji5]


----------



## essiedub

Cyanide Rose said:


> Get what you want, only you know your taste. You may not wear it if you let him make it the way he wants.
> 
> The earrings will be gorgeous! Do you have two diamond bars or will there be two different earrings? Can’t wait to see the final product [emoji4]


Yes I have the pair of  diamond bar earrings  so they will be a pair. 
On the  “bar” necklace, I  liked  both orientations but he wasn’t able to attach the decorative 3part good piece (24k thus too soft and too thin) so then I’m thinking it would be too blah.  I don’t knowstill constipating it...jewelry design is quite difficult esp. when trying to do it cobble it together with your own broken stuff. 

Thanks for your support!


----------



## essiedub

Cyanide Rose said:


> I’m still wearing Tanana, I did want to switch to another HG set I finally completed this week but no sun today. Hopefully sun soon and then I’ll switch. It’s been so gloomy lately.
> 
> I have been on a bead buying kick lately, so I will be doing so restringing today. I had to restring a Devon page bracelet because I was allergic to the sandalwood beads it came with, so seeing what I will use today to give it a new look [emoji5]



Ooh more re-creations! Show before and after!  What’s a Devon page? Another type of jade? Bummer about the sandalwood bead allergy.. does it smell divine though? 

After my visit to the local bead place, where I saw all the creative opportunities, I think I’d like to take a “beading with knots” class to restring some of my outdated blah beads.  And  *iturtle*”s bracelet lavender bracelet restringing is another motivator!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Beading classes are so fun! I would definitely do that. 

24k is so soft, sorry you couldn’t get it done the way you would like. I hope maybe a compromise or reworking that you will like. I remember I was adamant about these two little pinkish diamonds I wanted put in a ring lol. IDK why I was so passionate about it but it ended up being a piece the jeweler even appreciated when it was done that she hugged me [emoji5]

Devon page mccleary is a jewelry designer that passed away in 2011. Celebs started purchasing her jewelry and the prices skyrocketed. She even posted here on TPF about it back in 2009. It was neat to actually see a post from her here. The picture in my avatar is the bracelet with the sandalwood beads. I am restringing them with multicolored jade beads that I think will look great for the warm weather [emoji16] I saw Jada Pinkett Smith wearing one of her necklaces (diamond buddha I think) and it reminded me about my millennium orb necklace, so I dug her pieces out to fiddle with.  

I have spent more than I would like lately, but I think it was worth it, however I will definitely shop my collection from now on. I did buy white hetian beads yesterday but that will be it for a while. I hope [emoji6][emoji120]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

The sun came out! First I’ve seen it in a while [emoji16]

So I have watched this bangle for almost three years and I finally purchased it last week, LOL it was meant for me [emoji5] I got the beads last week too. Have a great day Jadies!!


----------



## jadeitebear

Cyanide Rose said:


> The sun came out! First I’ve seen it in a while [emoji16]
> 
> So I have watched this bangle for almost three years and I finally purchased it last week, LOL it was meant for me [emoji5] I got the beads last week too. Have a great day Jadies!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4428900


CR, the apple green nephrite is TDF. I want! The beads match so beautifully.

Essiedub, do not let the jeweler talk you in to doing what is easier for her/him, like others have said here, you will not wear it if you don't like it and then what's the point.

Iiturtle, I love your lavender beads on the right hand. So creative and the silver bead is so fresh!  the matching "right hand beads" with your mum. I can't wait to see what you come up with with your tools. I am learning to solder silver and am hooked on fixing my own stuff, not to mention re-stringing beads. 

I am badly in need of a break in acquiring jade and looking into my collection to refresh things. I still have a few bits and pieces coming my way (including a new silver clasp for a necklace). I'll post pics of my "new" pieces when they are done.

Happy restringing, CR!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> CR, the apple green nephrite is TDF. I want! Happy restringing, CR!



Thanks so much JB! I’m very happy with these two [emoji4] I saw the cutest little matching donut but I’m gonna stay strong and dig around in my boxes and see what I can find. I might get lucky [emoji6]

I think I found some nice beads for the bracelet, I’ll post the finish product when It’s done. Thanks again JB [emoji16]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

iiturtle said:


> Lately, I have been wearing a jade bangle on each wrist to see if I like the look and if I can pull it off. As people traditionally have only worn one bangle, it felt really odd to me and I couldn't help but be self-conscious about wearing one on each wrist. So, I decided to wear a bead bracelet on my right wrist instead and see how I felt.
> View attachment 4428647
> 
> 
> Surprisingly, I am loving it! I can wear it with my jade bangle without feeling over-the-top. This is what I am wearing daily now.
> View attachment 4428649
> 
> 
> The jade beads are actually from a necklace that neither mum nor I wear, so I took it apart to make a bracelet. I added in a silver cuff to make it a bit more modern. I have a matching lavender necklace, and I hope to get a pair of earrings to make a full set
> View attachment 4428648
> 
> 
> It was my mum's birthday today, so we went out to celebrate. She was game enough to take a photo with our matching bracelets  Sorry for the poor photo quality; it was taken on my phone!
> View attachment 4428650



Both you and your mom have a lovely stack and your lavender beads and pendant are very pretty.  I adore your green bangle and I like how you mix lavender with green. [emoji7]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

jadeitebear said:


> I see what you mean about attaching images. Here she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4426788
> View attachment 4426789
> 
> other side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4426790



Wow love the honey side and the minty green!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> The sun came out! First I’ve seen it in a while [emoji16]
> 
> So I have watched this bangle for almost three years and I finally purchased it last week, LOL it was meant for me [emoji5] I got the beads last week too. Have a great day Jadies!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4428900



This was worth the wait! It’s perfect on you and meant to be yours C Rose. The beads look sweet beside the bangle. [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> This was worth the wait! It’s perfect on you and meant to be yours C Rose. The beads look sweet beside the bangle. [emoji4]



Thank you so much dear friend [emoji4] I can’t believe that bangle was still available. Thanks for your kind words [emoji5]


----------



## Silverstar147

iiturtle said:


> Lately, I have been wearing a jade bangle on each wrist to see if I like the look and if I can pull it off. As people traditionally have only worn one bangle, it felt really odd to me and I couldn't help but be self-conscious about wearing one on each wrist. So, I decided to wear a bead bracelet on my right wrist instead and see how I felt.
> View attachment 4428647
> 
> 
> Surprisingly, I am loving it! I can wear it with my jade bangle without feeling over-the-top. This is what I am wearing daily now.
> View attachment 4428649
> 
> 
> The jade beads are actually from a necklace that neither mum nor I wear, so I took it apart to make a bracelet. I added in a silver cuff to make it a bit more modern. I have a matching lavender necklace, and I hope to get a pair of earrings to make a full set
> View attachment 4428648
> 
> 
> It was my mum's birthday today, so we went out to celebrate. She was game enough to take a photo with our matching bracelets  Sorry for the poor photo quality; it was taken on my phone!
> View attachment 4428650



Your pieces look stunning! Hope is so adorable too!


----------



## iiturtle

Cyanide Rose said:


> They all look great! Making earrings is a perfect idea and those beautiful beads should be worn [emoji4] I [emoji173]️ the pendant!
> 
> BTW I love your moms stack she is wearing there so pretty. They all work together so nicely [emoji4]





Cyanide Rose said:


> The sun came out! First I’ve seen it in a while [emoji16]
> 
> So I have watched this bangle for almost three years and I finally purchased it last week, LOL it was meant for me [emoji5] I got the beads last week too. Have a great day Jadies!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4428900


Thank you CRose! My mum is happy to hear that. She loves stacking her bracelets and her jade bangle as well - usually she wears a lot more! Your new bangle and bead bracelet match perfectly! Are they from the same seller? It is definitely destined to be yours after waiting for so long  Is it nephrite? 



jadeitebear said:


> iiturtle, I love your lavender beads on the right hand. So creative and the silver bead is so fresh!  the matching "right hand beads" with your mum. I can't wait to see what you come up with with your tools. I am learning to solder silver and am hooked on fixing my own stuff, not to mention re-stringing beads.
> 
> I am badly in need of a break in acquiring jade and looking into my collection to refresh things. I still have a few bits and pieces coming my way (including a new silver clasp for a necklace). I'll post pics of my "new" pieces when they are done.


Thank you, jadeitebear! I am not sure what I am going to do with the beads yet, but we shall see. In the mean time, I can't wait to see how you will rework your currently pieces into new pieces! Inspiration please 



2boys_jademommy said:


> Both you and your mom have a lovely stack and your lavender beads and pendant are very pretty.  I adore your green bangle and I like how you mix lavender with green. [emoji7]


Thank you 2boys! I do think Hope will eventually be my permanent bangle, but for now, I'm not sure I can commit to it 



Silverstar147 said:


> Your pieces look stunning! Hope is so adorable too!


Thank you Silverstar! I was happily surprised when I realised my pendant matches the bracelet!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

iiturtle said:


> Thank you CRose! My mum is happy to hear that. She loves stacking her bracelets and her jade bangle as well - usually she wears a lot more! Your new bangle and bead bracelet match perfectly! Are they from the same seller? It is definitely destined to be yours after waiting for so long  Is it nephrite?
> 
> 
> Thank you, jadeitebear! I am not sure what I am going to do with the beads yet, but we shall see. In the mean time, I can't wait to see how you will rework your currently pieces into new pieces! Inspiration please
> 
> 
> Thank you 2boys! I do think Hope will eventually be my permanent bangle, but for now, I'm not sure I can commit to it
> 
> 
> Thank you Silverstar! I was happily surprised when I realised my pendant matches the bracelet!



So she is a stack queen too! Nice! [emoji106]

They are nephrite from two different sellers [emoji5] I was surprised how well they matched too! Thanks so much iiturtle [emoji4]


----------



## udalrike

Silverstar, thanks so much!
Iiturtle, lovely stacks and pieces!
Please post more of your mother's stacks too, if possible!


----------



## udalrike

Essiedub, I am curious how your nice pieces will turn out in the end. 

CR, spring is coming. SUCH gorgeous greens!


----------



## udalrike

Jadeitebear, sweet peach!


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

Monkey with peach


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Monkey with peach
> View attachment 4429658



Love the detailed expression on the money - like this peach is mine! 
And my oh my is your Guatemalan blue just beautiful. [emoji7] Gorgeous stack that reminds me of Earth with the blue green and brown.


----------



## jadeitebear

2boys_jademommy said:


> Wow love the honey side and the minty green!


Thanks 2BJM! Honey and mint is not a combination I would have though of, yet it is one of my favorite pieces! Funny.

A quick question for folks here: has anyone been in touch with Allan Spehar lately? I emailed him last week and have not heard back and he is usually pretty responsive. I wonder if he is out jade diving or just ignoring me.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Hi Jadies! Back to wearing my purple and ready to relax all weekend! Enjoy your weekend Jadies [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> Essiedub, I am curious how your nice pieces will turn out in the end.
> 
> CR, spring is coming. SUCH gorgeous greens!





udalrike said:


> Monkey with peach
> View attachment 4429658





udalrike said:


> View attachment 4429630



Thanks dear Uli! Love the new beads and that monkey is adorbs [emoji8]


----------



## essiedub

Cyanide Rose said:


> Beading classes are so fun! I would definitely do that.
> 
> 24k is so soft, sorry you couldn’t get it done the way you would like. I hope maybe a compromise or reworking that you will like. I remember I was adamant about these two little pinkish diamonds I wanted put in a ring lol. IDK why I was so passionate about it but it ended up being a piece the jeweler even appreciated when it was done that she hugged me [emoji5]
> 
> Devon page mccleary is a jewelry designer that passed away in 2011. Celebs started purchasing her jewelry and the prices skyrocketed. She even posted here on TPF about it back in 2009. It was neat to actually see a post from her here. The picture in my avatar is the bracelet with the sandalwood beads. I am restringing them with multicolored jade beads that I think will look great for the warm weather [emoji16] I saw Jada Pinkett Smith wearing one of her necklaces (diamond buddha I think) and it reminded me about my millennium orb necklace, so I dug her pieces out to fiddle with.
> 
> I have spent more than I would like lately, but I think it was worth it, however I will definitely shop my collection from now on. I did buy white hetian beads yesterday but that will be it for a while. I hope [emoji6][emoji120]


Those are very cool beads. I really like the charms! Looking forward to seeing your re-creation!


----------



## essiedub

jadeitebear said:


> CR, the apple green nephrite is TDF. I want! The beads match so beautifully.
> 
> Essiedub, do not let the jeweler talk you in to doing what is easier for her/him, like others have said here, you will not wear it if you don't like it and then what's the point.
> 
> Iiturtle, I love your lavender beads on the right hand. So creative and the silver bead is so fresh!  the matching "right hand beads" with your mum. I can't wait to see what you come up with with your tools. I am learning to solder silver and am hooked on fixing my own stuff, not to mention re-stringing beads.
> 
> I am badly in need of a break in acquiring jade and looking into my collection to refresh things. I still have a few bits and pieces coming my way (including a new silver clasp for a necklace). I'll post pics of my "new" pieces when they are done.
> 
> Happy restringing, CR!


So awesome that you are soldering silver!  I am so excited to see all the re-creations. Definitely going to start a new thread so we can see your silver work.


----------



## essiedub

udalrike said:


> Essiedub, I am curious how your nice pieces will turn out in the end.
> 
> CR, spring is coming. SUCH gorgeous greens!


Thanks..will post re-creations when finished.


----------



## essiedub

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4429630


Ooh pretty colors! What is the teal blue bangle? Jadaite or nephrite? Seriously, I am going to research the difference after I log out of TPF today.


----------



## jadeitebear

essiedub said:


> So awesome that you are soldering silver!  I am so excited to see all the re-creations. Definitely going to start a new thread so we can see your silver work.


Thanks essiedub, we'll see when I get good enough to post my creations. I sure have grand plans!


----------



## jadeitebear

I can't take much credit for this but I added a new bail and tie to this teardrop pendant and I kind of like it.


	

		
			
		

		
	
A before pic with better color.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

jadeitebear said:


> I can't take much credit for this but I added a new bail and tie to this teardrop pendant and I kind of like it.
> View attachment 4430297
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A before pic with better color.
> View attachment 4430298



Take the credit - it looks cool! [emoji106] I like that you used a shorter double rope even though the pendant is big. It has a casual slightly edgy vibe to it.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> I can't take much credit for this but I added a new bail and tie to this teardrop pendant and I kind of like it.
> View attachment 4430297
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A before pic with better color.
> View attachment 4430298



Very pretty! Yes, definitely take the credit [emoji5]


----------



## jadeitebear

2boys_jademommy said:


> Take the credit - it looks cool! [emoji106] I like that you used a shorter double rope even though the pendant is big. It has a casual slightly edgy vibe to it.





Cyanide Rose said:


> Very pretty! Yes, definitely take the credit [emoji5]


Thank you 2boys and C Rose! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The cord is adjustable so it can definitely be worn longer but I think I'll keep it this way.


----------



## essiedub

jadeitebear said:


> I can't take much credit for this but I added a new bail and tie to this teardrop pendant and I kind of like it.
> View attachment 4430297
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A before pic with better color.
> View attachment 4430298


This looks so good! Great job!


----------



## udalrike

Essiedub, it is Guatemalan jadeite. 

Thanks, dear 2 boys and CR!

Jadeitebear, looks wonderful ! Love the shirt too.


----------



## udalrike

Combined an amber bracelet with a lavender jade bead a friend gave me one day.


----------



## udalrike




----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4430477
> View attachment 4430478



Stunning Uli [emoji7] Do find that the Guatemalan jade changes colour depending on lighting? Is there some translucence or is it more opaque/ creamy looking?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4430477
> View attachment 4430478



This is so cool looking! I really like the combination [emoji4] The bangle just looks amazing, the color is mesmerizing [emoji173]️


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Happy Mother’s Day to all the Jadies!


----------



## jadeitebear

Thanks essie! 
Uli, nice color combo, looks so dramatic.

All mommy Jadies,
Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Happy Mother’s Day Jadies!! 
I’m wearing this today as I wait for my son’s swim class to end.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Beautiful jade Jadies! I restrung one bracelet. I kinda like the new look, it’s growing on me [emoji5]


----------



## mrs moulds

Cyanide Rose said:


> I just got this one today. Love the purple [emoji173]️ I’m glad the seller told me about it [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4422718


Beautiful ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Beautiful jade Jadies! I restrung one bracelet. I kinda like the new look, it’s growing on me [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4430941



It looks nice and I love the dandy charms [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

mrs moulds said:


> Beautiful [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thank you so much mrs moulds [emoji5] I hope you enjoyed your day [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> It looks nice and I love the dandy charms [emoji4]



Hi there 2BJM! I am really fond of her pieces. Too bad we only have two wrist and one neck lol.  Thanks a bunch [emoji5]

As a mom if two boys too, it was kinda sad to see one all grown up and engaged in a way and proud in another. I found Mother’s Day cards from him when he was my youngest age (10 or so). I had to put them out for display [emoji4] I do feel lucky to still have a little one to hold on to for the moment. It’s a bit selfish I know, but it’s true [emoji16]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi there 2BJM! I am really fond of her pieces. Too bad we only have two wrist and one neck lol.  Thanks a bunch [emoji5]
> 
> As a mom if two boys too, it was kinda sad to see one all grown up and engaged in a way and proud in another. I found Mother’s Day cards from him when he was my youngest age (10 or so). I had to put them out for display [emoji4] I do feel lucky to still have a little one to hold on to for the moment. It’s a bit selfish I know, but it’s true [emoji16]



It’s bittersweet seeing them grow up so fast. Mostly sweet of course but I do miss the days when they were little. 

Lol yes too bad we only have two wrists and a neck....then again thank goodness that’s all we have!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> It’s bittersweet seeing them grow up so fast. Mostly sweet of course but I do miss the days when they were little.
> 
> Lol yes too bad we only have two wrists and a neck....then again thank goodness that’s all we have!



LOL! Very true, that wouldn’t be good! My wallet cries enough now [emoji12]


----------



## jadeitebear

Cyanide Rose said:


> Beautiful jade Jadies! I restrung one bracelet. I kinda like the new look, it’s growing on me [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4430941


This worked out really well, CR! I like the bluish and orange hints in the beads that pick up the color of the charms. LOL, two wrists and one neck. 

I hope you all enjoyed the day!


----------



## essiedub

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4430477
> View attachment 4430478


That looks so modern! The colors work so well together. Good idea to mix the stones!


----------



## essiedub

Cyanide Rose said:


> Beautiful jade Jadies! I restrung one bracelet. I kinda like the new look, it’s growing on me [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4430941



Hmm I’m starting to like beads..adding these charms really updates the look.


----------



## udalrike

Thanks everyone!
CR, the bracelet is a very cool combo!
2 boys, your bangle is beautiful and the size seems to be perfect!
You are right, light makes a big difference. I would say the Guatemalan bangle is opaque and translucent as well.
Some pictures to illustrate the more blue or more green:


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike




----------



## piosavsfan

I haven't posted here in a really long time. I've sold my bangles that weren't getting worn but have kept these two. They are so simple, were super cheap, but I love them. Still looking for a lavender bangle that's not going to break the bank but it has been hard to find because of my size.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> Thanks everyone!
> CR, the bracelet is a very cool combo!
> 2 boys, your bangle is beautiful and the size seems to be perfect!
> You are right, light makes a big difference. I would say the Guatemalan bangle is opaque and translucent as well.
> Some pictures to illustrate the more blue or more green:



Thank for posting more pics Uli! I can see that it ranges from more blue to more green but is teal most of the time. I like the swirls in the stone too. Just gorgeous. [emoji7]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> I haven't posted here in a really long time. I've sold my bangles that weren't getting worn but have kept these two. They are so simple, were super cheap, but I love them. Still looking for a lavender bangle that's not going to break the bank but it has been hard to find because of my size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4431816



Hi Piosavsfan! I can see why you kept these two. The soft colours go well together and look lovely on you [emoji4]


----------



## piosavsfan

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Piosavsfan! I can see why you kept these two. The soft colours go well together and look lovely on you [emoji4]


Thank you!


----------



## jadeitebear

piosavsfan said:


> I haven't posted here in a really long time. I've sold my bangles that weren't getting worn but have kept these two. They are so simple, were super cheap, but I love them. Still looking for a lavender bangle that's not going to break the bank but it has been hard to find because of my size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4431816


Hi piosavsfan! The width of your bangle suits you well. The green and lavender combination looks dainty and fresh. These are keepers indeed!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> Thanks everyone!
> CR, the bracelet is a very cool combo!
> 2 boys, your bangle is beautiful and the size seems to be perfect!
> You are right, light makes a big difference. I would say the Guatemalan bangle is opaque and translucent as well.
> Some pictures to illustrate the more blue or more green:



Thanks Uli! Beautiful stacks my friend [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

piosavsfan said:


> I haven't posted here in a really long time. I've sold my bangles that weren't getting worn but have kept these two. They are so simple, were super cheap, but I love them. Still looking for a lavender bangle that's not going to break the bank but it has been hard to find because of my size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4431816



Beautiful piosavfan! These are definitely keepers [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Thank you so much Jadies for the kind words about my beads bracelet! I appreciate it!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Back to wearing Tanana [emoji4] She only has dendrites in this area and only one little area on the other side, so I keep this area on top and facing me. 

Does anyone else do that too? I notice I have a favorite side with most my bangles [emoji5]

I hope all the Jadies are enjoying their day so far. We actually have a little sun shining, so I’m enjoying it while it last [emoji16]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Back to wearing Tanana [emoji4] She only has dendrites in this area and only one little area on the other side, so I keep this area on top and facing me.
> 
> Does anyone else do that too? I notice I have a favorite side with most my bangles [emoji5]
> 
> I hope all the Jadies are enjoying their day so far. We actually have a little sun shining, so I’m enjoying it while it last [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4432483



I do that too but it doesn’t stay 
The dendrites definitely add interest to the bangle. Beautiful princess [emoji6]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> I do that too but it doesn’t stay
> The dendrites definitely add interest to the bangle. Beautiful princess [emoji6]



Thanks my friend! I’m always adjusting it, this one stays for the most part [emoji4]


----------



## jadeitebear

Hi CR,
All my bangles have a "front" side and orientation. If wear them to fit tightly up on my arm the orientation I want stays in place (mostly) but If I happen to put a bangle on "backwards" so the edge I like to see up is facing down, I have to take it off and turn it around . 
I'm OCD about jade that way.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> Hi CR,
> All my bangles have a "front" side and orientation. If wear them to fit tightly up on my arm the orientation I want stays in place (mostly) but If I happen to put a bangle on "backwards" so the edge I like to see up is facing down, I have to take it off and turn it around .
> I'm OCD about jade that way.



Yes! That’s me! Thanks JB, now I know I’m not alone in my obsession [emoji6]


----------



## jadeitebear

Cyanide Rose said:


> Yes! That’s me! Thanks JB, now I know I’m not alone in my obsession [emoji6]


Haha! CR, we are all together in this jade obsession!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> Haha! CR, we are all together in this jade obsession!



Jade my precious [emoji12]


----------



## piosavsfan

jadeitebear said:


> Hi piosavsfan! The width of your bangle suits you well. The green and lavender combination looks dainty and fresh. These are keepers indeed!


Thank you! I think the freshness makes it easy for me to wear the combo with so much.


----------



## jadeitebear

Hi Uli, I loved your goldfish bracelet so much, I made one for myself with a 3Jade goldfish and some nephrite beads I re-purposed from a necklace. 
Now we are matching! I hope you are not mad at me for taking your idea 

I polished the nephrite pendant with 14000 grit on the dremel so it's a bit more shiny. Getting the polishing compound out of the scales carving is a pain tho, there is still some left in there you can see in this pic. LOL

BTW the bangle is Yennefer, a black and white jadeite that reminds me of a granite counter top. LOL, someone here had said before that a bangle reminded them of granite counter top and this in the one that does it for me. (Must wear white spot facing up!) 


Other side:


----------



## udalrike

Jadeitebear, I LOVE IT!!!! I find it flattering that you made one for yourself. Mad? Never!!!!
And shiny too! WOW!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## jadeitebear

udalrike said:


> Jadeitebear, I LOVE IT!!!! I find it flattering that you made one for yourself. Mad? Never!!!!
> And shiny too! WOW!!! Congratulations!!


Thank you Uil, those fish are irresistibly cute!


----------



## udalrike

They are, Jadeitebear!
Mine for comparison


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

Wore this today. And yes, CR, I like to watch the dendrites too!


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike




----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> Hi Uli, I loved your goldfish bracelet so much. Now we are matching! I hope you are not mad at me for taking your idea
> 
> BTW the bangle is Yennefer, a black and white jadeite that reminds me of a granite counter top. LOL, someone here had said before that a bangle reminded them of granite counter top and this in the one that does it for me. (Must wear white spot facing up!)
> View attachment 4432631
> 
> Other side:
> View attachment 4432632



This is pretty! Nice job JB!! Love the white spot on top too [emoji4]

I want a dremel!!! [emoji16]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4432639
> View attachment 4432640





udalrike said:


> Wore this today. And yes, CR, I like to watch the dendrites too!





udalrike said:


> View attachment 4432641



Love these combinations and you know I love the hinged bangle [emoji4] Your bangles have a nice mix of color and dendrites! You find lovely jade my friend [emoji16]


----------



## jadeitebear

Good day, Jadies!

Here is the rest of the necklace I used to add goldfish to. I love the cool celadon greens.


The complete set.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

jadeitebear said:


> Good day, Jadies!
> 
> Here is the rest of the necklace I used to add goldfish to. I love the cool celadon greens.
> View attachment 4434784
> 
> The complete set.
> View attachment 4434786



Wow looks great JB!! Very unique and I like the soothing colour.


----------



## jadeitebear

2boys_jademommy said:


> Wow looks great JB!! Very unique and I like the soothing colour.


Thanks, 2boys! 
I don't know if it is that unique since it was Uli's idea to make a second hole in the fish pendant, and she has the original bracelet, but I sure had fun re-stringing it!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> Good day, Jadies!
> 
> Here is the rest of the necklace I used to add goldfish to. I love the cool celadon greens.
> View attachment 4434784
> 
> The complete set.
> View attachment 4434786



Very pretty! Celadon is one of my faves! Nice work JB!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Some opinions needed [emoji4]

I purchased this abacus bead bracelet and I’m not sure about it. What you do you think?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Mod shot [emoji4] ugh [emoji58] wrong picture. Sorry I’ve been cleaning all day.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Mod shot [emoji4] ugh [emoji58] wrong picture. Sorry I’ve been cleaning all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4434840



It’s a cute bracelet- reminds me of those candy bracelets [emoji39]


----------



## jadeitebear

Cyanide Rose said:


> Mod shot [emoji4] ugh [emoji58] wrong picture. Sorry I’ve been cleaning all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4434840


CR, I like the creamy whiteness and the shape. Abacus beads are very versatile IMO.
If you are going to keep it, maybe you can personalize it. I love what you did with adding charms to your other bracelet.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> It’s a cute bracelet- reminds me of those candy bracelets [emoji39]



Lol thanks my friend [emoji6] I used to love the candy bracelets as a kid!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> CR, I like the creamy whiteness and the shape. Abacus beads are very versatile IMO.
> If you are going to keep it, maybe you can personalize it. I love what you did with adding charms to your other bracelet.



That’s a great idea! Maybe some smaller beads in between. I’ll have to play around with it [emoji4] I was debating whether to keep them or not. They are starting to grow on me a bit. Thanks JB [emoji5]

BTW, I was thinking of doing a bracelet with those koi fish too. I was gonna alternate the fish and beads, but  more fish and that way I don’t have to keep adjusting it. They are just too cute, IMHO.


----------



## jadeitebear

Cyanide Rose said:


> That’s a great idea! Maybe some smaller beads in between. I’ll have to play around with it [emoji4] I was debating whether to keep them or not. They are starting to grow on me a bit. Thanks JB [emoji5]
> 
> BTW, I was thinking of doing a bracelet with those koi fish too. I was gonna alternate the fish and beads, but  more fish and that way I don’t have to keep adjusting it. They are just too cute, IMHO.


C Rose, I think the abacus beads with smaller round beads of a different color in between would look lovely.

Ooh, good idea about the multiple fish bracelet! I was thinking that too when making mine. Some things to consider: The fish are 53mm long so 3 fish with 3 10mm beads in between is just about the right length, but it makes kind of an awkward triangle your wrist has to sit in and 4 fish and 4 beads is too big for a bracelet but two fish and beads in between them on both sides could work nicely. Or, you could catch smaller fish.


----------



## udalrike

Jadeitebear, congratulations!!!! You are my master! I adore the necklace you made.
(No wonder that these fish are sold out now...) Enjoy wearing necklace and bracelet!


----------



## udalrike

CR, your new bracelet is a real beauty. You could combine it with one jadebead of of another colour, for example.
Doesn´t ist go well with Tanana?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> C Rose, I think the abacus beads with smaller round beads of a different color in between would look lovely. Some things to consider: The fish 4 fish and 4 beads is too big them on both sides could work nicely. Or, you could catch smaller fish.



Thanks JB, that’s good to know. They are pretty big then. Well your necklace and bracelet are well balanced and look amazing. Did you get the beads from 3jade too? 

I will probably try some smaller green beads, but I’m started to like it and I may just wear it alone as is. I love that we are able to create something new and different. You will wear your necklace and someone will ask where you got it from and you can say that you made it.  I love that [emoji16]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> CR, your new bracelet is a real beauty. You could combine it with one jadebead of of another colour, for example.
> Doesn´t ist go well with Tanana?



Thanks dear Uli! I will have to test that out or maybe an amber bead [emoji6]

Sadly, it doesn’t match Tanana, so my quest continues. However, I did finally find a match for my carved beads which makes me very happy [emoji2] 

I missed out on one that would have matched Tanana before I purchased her, but I take forever to decide to buy things and miss out. I’m sure I’ll eventually come across another [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I have to share now that I finally found a match (or a pretty close one [emoji4]) to my carved necklace. I wanted to wear the necklace to my son’s wedding, so the hunt was on! I’m so pleased [emoji1] I hope all the Jadies are enjoying your day!


----------



## jadeitebear

Thank you for the kind words, Uli! Sold out? Your creativity has started a trend, dear Uli!

The celadon beads were not from 3jade and I never wore them because I thought they were too blah (and made me look my age ) though I love the color, so I borrowed some beads from it for the fish bracelet and they matched so well, I decided to go for the full necklace. I think it gave it an updated look. I like it so much that I will wear it to graduation in a few weeks, (not mine, LOL, I am a teacher.)

C Rose, here is some inspiration for your new beads. (These are not mine.) Your carved beads are exquisite! The bracelet is a perfect color match, good eye! It makes a great set and the change in shape gives it a modern twist.


----------



## essiedub

jadeitebear said:


> Hi Uli, I loved your goldfish bracelet so much, I made one for myself with a 3Jade goldfish and some nephrite beads I re-purposed from a necklace.
> Now we are matching! I hope you are not mad at me for taking your idea
> 
> I polished the nephrite pendant with 14000 grit on the dremel so it's a bit more shiny. Getting the polishing compound out of the scales carving is a pain tho, there is still some left in there you can see in this pic. LOL
> 
> BTW the bangle is Yennefer, a black and white jadeite that reminds me of a granite counter top. LOL, someone here had said before that a bangle reminded them of granite counter top and this in the one that does it for me. (Must wear white spot facing up!)
> View attachment 4432631
> 
> Other side:
> View attachment 4432632


Uh oh, looks like I need a koi bracelet too. This is so adorable! I like it very much with the beads. Is 3jade the vendor source?


----------



## essiedub

Cyanide Rose said:


> I have to share now that I finally found a match (or a pretty close one [emoji4]) to my carved necklace. I wanted to wear the necklace to my son’s wedding, so the hunt was on! I’m so pleased [emoji1] I hope all the Jadies are enjoying your day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4435140


These are so pretty. They glow! Is this called mutton jade?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> Thank you for the kind words, Uli! Sold out? Your creativity has started a trend, dear Uli!
> 
> The celadon beads were not from 3jade and I never wore them because I thought they were too blah (and made me look my age ) though I love the color, so I borrowed some beads from it for the fish bracelet and they matched so well, I decided to go for the full necklace. I think it gave it an updated look. I like it so much that I will wear it to graduation in a few weeks, (not mine, LOL, I am a teacher.)
> 
> C Rose, here is some inspiration for your new beads. (These are not mine.) Your carved beads are exquisite! The bracelet is a perfect color match, good eye! It makes a great set and the change in shape gives it a modern twist.
> View attachment 4435193


Yes, Thanks! That’s exactly what I had in mind

That’s great you had the beads already. It’s so hard to match for pictures online. Apparently, that shape is pretty popular in China. I have purchased a few bead strands recently and they are all shaped like that. Thanks again


----------



## jadeitebear

Peaches!
The honey one is the one from UJ. It came with a very narrow hole that was drilled kind of sideways so I widened the hole to accept a bail with a diamond drill bit under the dripping garden faucet and it worked out surprisingly well. The other one is a free gift that came with something.
Hopefully, now they have usable bails.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Mod shot


----------



## Cyanide Rose

essiedub said:


> These are so pretty. They glow! Is this called mutton jade?


Thanks so much essiedub! I just called them white jade I have seen so many different looking jade pieces called that, I’m not sure what it is exactly and there is so much scrutiny with it.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> Peaches!
> The honey one is the one from UJ. It came with a very narrow hole that was drilled kind of sideways so I widened the hole to accept a bail with a diamond drill bit under the dripping garden faucet and it worked out surprisingly well. The other one is a free gift that came with something.
> Hopefully, now they have usable bails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4435360
> 
> Mod shot
> View attachment 4435361


Very nice! You will have to post pictures of this dremel thing you use and these bits. I need one but I might be dangerous once I have it lol


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> I have to share now that I finally found a match (or a pretty close one [emoji4]) to my carved necklace. I wanted to wear the necklace to my son’s wedding, so the hunt was on! I’m so pleased [emoji1] I hope all the Jadies are enjoying your day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4435140



This is a beautiful set C Rose and perfect for such a special day. What colour will your dress be?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

jadeitebear said:


> Peaches!
> The honey one is the one from UJ. It came with a very narrow hole that was drilled kind of sideways so I widened the hole to accept a bail with a diamond drill bit under the dripping garden faucet and it worked out surprisingly well. The other one is a free gift that came with something.
> Hopefully, now they have usable bails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4435360
> 
> Mod shot
> View attachment 4435361



The honey peach is so sweet! Looks good on you and the pretty lavender peach is a very  generous free gift [emoji6]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> This is a beautiful set C Rose and perfect for such a special day. What colour will your dress be?



Thanks so much my friend!  I’m thinking of maybe a blush or a pale yellow. Sorry I don’t wear dresses [emoji4] I’m was thinking about a pant suit, but neighbor suggested a jumper. So I’m exploring that option as well. 

It’s going to be interesting because I’m going to do a dance routine with my son to an upbeat song. I think it will be “Happy” because I’m so happy he is moving out LOL [emoji23]  It’s gonna be a fun time.


----------



## jadeitebear

2boys_jademommy said:


> The honey peach is so sweet! Looks good on you and the pretty lavender peach is a very  generous free gift [emoji6]


Thank you 2BJM! The seller was really sweet to include the peach gift. It was All About Jade I think.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks so much my friend!  I’m thinking of maybe a blush or a pale yellow. Sorry I don’t wear dresses [emoji4] I’m was thinking about a pant suit, but neighbor suggested a jumper. So I’m exploring that option as well.
> 
> It’s going to be interesting because I’m going to do a dance routine with my son to an upbeat song. I think it will be “Happy” because I’m so happy he is moving out LOL [emoji23]  It’s gonna be a fun time.



A blush pink dress would be nice although a soft yellow is a very happy colour - perfect to dance to “Happy” lol! No matter what you are going to be radiant with your jade bead set [emoji4]


----------



## essiedub

Just for fun, I pulled out this old bracelet that my mother-in-law gave me. My father-in-law bought it for her in the 60’s from some estate jewelry shop.  It kind of has a “roaring 20’s” feel to it..jade on silver filigree vermeil.  I saw this video on filigree and it’s a chinese art form and quite labor intensive to make..bunch of intricate wire twisting that will make your head spin and eyes cross..anyway, I’ve had it for years and never wore it.  I really kind of like it now. Actually, this thread has helped me appreciate jade a lot more! Thanks!


----------



## gogo94

Hello all! This is what I’m wearing today 

Blue green bangle and hetian beads. Interested to see how the hetian beads would change over time.


----------



## gogo94

Ooops posted twice! My phone is v slow today...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

essiedub said:


> Just for fun, I pulled out this old bracelet that my mother-in-law gave me. My father-in-law bought it for her in the 60’s from some estate jewelry shop.  It kind of has a “roaring 20’s” feel to it..jade on silver filigree vermeil.  I saw this video on filigree and it’s a chinese art form and quite labor intensive to make..bunch of intricate wire twisting that will make your head spin and eyes cross..anyway, I’ve had it for years and never wore it.  I really kind of like it now. Actually, this thread has helped me appreciate jade a lot more! Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4435871
> 
> 
> View attachment 4435872


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

gogo94 said:


> Hello all! This is what I’m wearing today
> 
> Blue green bangle and hetian beads. Interested to see how the hetian beads would change over time.
> 
> View attachment 4435943
> 
> View attachment 4435944



I love this combo especially that gorgeous teal bangle. Is Hetian nephrite supposed to change over time?


----------



## gogo94

2boys_jademommy said:


> I love this combo especially that gorgeous teal bangle. Is Hetian nephrite supposed to change over time?



Hi 2boys yes! I was trying to find some articles but not v easy. In ancient times when polishing was not as good, the change in Hetian jade would be more obvious. People say that the change was due to the touch by the wearer. The change in the appearance can be classified to oil, transparency and texture. Some even claim the inclusion would become less obvious.

The change probably is less obvious nowadays given all the products are well polished. But I’m still interested to see how it goes. 

I found these photos online to show the before and after. The beads in latter photo are more shiny....

 Before



After


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

gogo94 said:


> Hi 2boys yes! I was trying to find some articles but not v easy. In ancient times when polishing was not as good, the change in Hetian jade would be more obvious. People say that the change was due to the touch by the wearer. The change in the appearance can be classified to oil, transparency and texture. Some even claim the inclusion would become less obvious.
> 
> The change probably is less obvious nowadays given all the products are well polished. But I’m still interested to see how it goes.
> 
> I found these photos online to show the before and after. The beads in latter photo are more shiny....
> 
> Before
> View attachment 4436062
> 
> 
> After
> View attachment 4436063



Very interesting and I do see that your beads have become more luminous. Thank you sharing. [emoji4]


----------



## udalrike

Jadeitebear, lovely peaches!
Essiedub, what a nice bracelet!
Gogo, your Guatemalan bangle is from Allan , right?


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

Wearing this pendant today


----------



## udalrike




----------



## Cyanide Rose

essiedub said:


> Just for fun, I pulled out this old bracelet that my mother-in-law gave me. My father-in-law bought it for her in the 60’s from some estate jewelry shop.  It kind of has a “roaring 20’s” feel to it..jade on silver filigree vermeil.  I saw this video on filigree and it’s a chinese art form and quite labor intensive to make..bunch of intricate wire twisting that will make your head spin and eyes cross..anyway, I’ve had it for years and never wore it.  I really kind of like it now. Actually, this thread has helped me appreciate jade a lot more! Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4435871
> 
> 
> View attachment 4435872



This is lovely. Nice to have a piece of family history [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

gogo94 said:


> Hello all! This is what I’m wearing today
> 
> Blue green bangle and hetian beads. Interested to see how the hetian beads would change over time.
> 
> View attachment 4435943
> 
> View attachment 4435944



This is gorgeous! Love the beaded bracelet too [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4437331





udalrike said:


> View attachment 4437332



Beautiful pieces Uli! Such s pretty lavender tiger [emoji16]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Today’s bangle [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Hey C Rose and Uli - beautiful pieces [emoji7] Hope Eveyone is having lovely weekend. [emoji41]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hey C Rose and Uli - beautiful pieces [emoji7] Hope Eveyone is having lovely weekend. [emoji41]



Thanks so much 2BJM! I hope you enjoyed your weekend as well [emoji5]


----------



## gogo94

udalrike said:


> Jadeitebear, lovely peaches!
> Essiedub, what a nice bracelet!
> Gogo, your Guatemalan bangle is from Allan , right?


Hello uli yes it’s from Allan! The size fits very well I have been swapping this and a lavender one from time to time. It’s very easy to match! Loving it


----------



## Cyanide Rose

The app is done. So now I’m trying to figure this out on mobile I hope all the Jadies are enjoying their day ☺️


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Today’s bangle


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Today’s bangle


Thanks for sharing C Rose I’ve been trying to log into the app all day. Hope they get it fixed soon.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Hey 2BJM! The app is done all together. It appears that the app was difficult and was a bit of a risk to our privacy, so they have done away with the app completely as of yesterday.


----------



## teagansmum

My newest thick chubby princess with green and yellow swirls I've named Mystique.


----------



## teagansmum

3 of my thick chubby princess bangles. All are jadeite. Chime, Coi, and Mystique. Last photo is Chime with Pure.


----------



## jadeitebear

teagansmum said:


> 3 of my thick chubby princess bangles. All are jadeite. Chime, Coi, and Mystique. Last photo is Chime with Pure.


Hi teagansmum, congrats on your newest chubby!  The color swirls sure are dreamy! Nice bumper beads btw, what are they made of? Until I can find bumper bracelets that work, stacks for me should be on hold.


----------



## jadeitebear

This bumper attempt didn't work so well.


----------



## teagansmum

jadeitebear said:


> View attachment 4440840
> 
> This bumper attempt didn't work so well.


Hi Jadeitebear! Your stack is lovely with such soft colors and your spacer will protect them from scratching. I find beaded necklaces at thrift shops and turn them into bracelet spacers. The ones in my photo are round beads covered in green silk thread. There's always a selection of beaded necklaces in thrift shops.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> My newest thick chubby princess with green and yellow swirls I've named Mystique.


That’s a perfect name for her Tea - she’s beautifully mysterious. I love the dark swirls. How thick is this bangle?  What would be considered a “chubby princess” - 10 mm and up?
You have a gorgeous collection of chubby princesses.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

jadeitebear said:


> View attachment 4440840
> 
> This bumper attempt didn't work so well.


Great stack - I can see how this bumper may not work lol! Beautiful bangles


----------



## teagansmum

2boys_jademommy said:


> That’s a perfect name for her Tea - she’s beautifully mysterious. I love the dark swirls. How thick is this bangle?  What would be considered a “chubby princess” - 10 mm and up?
> You have a gorgeous collection of chubby princesses.


Thank you 2boys. I agree with you on considering a chubby princess would be about 10mm and up. Mystique is 12mm, Chime is 13mm, Coi is 13.3mm and Pure is 11.6mm. I find it hard to stack wider princess bangles, as it feels too heavy, and a wider spacer is needed to stop them from banging into each other.


----------



## jadeitebear

teagansmum said:


> Hi Jadeitebear! Your stack is lovely with such soft colors and your spacer will protect them from scratching. I find beaded necklaces at thrift shops and turn them into bracelet spacers. The ones in my photo are round beads covered in green silk thread. There's always a selection of beaded necklaces in thrift shops.


teagansmum, that's a great idea, thanks for sharing! You have a gorgeous collection.

2BJM, haha, thanks, true that not much will stop my white nephrite. She is a Monster. (That's her name, Monster.) So I need to hunt for some bigger spacers.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

jadeitebear said:


> teagansmum, that's a great idea, thanks for sharing! You have a gorgeous collection.
> 
> 2BJM, haha, thanks, true that not much will stop my white nephrite. She is a Monster. (That's her name, Monster.) So I need to hunt for some bigger spacers.



Lol when I first saw your post about the spacer I had to look again to see the spacer. Monster stole the show What if you reversed the order and put Monster on last - that may work.


----------



## jadeitebear

2boys_jademommy said:


> Lol when I first saw your post about the spacer I had to look again to see the spacer. Monster stole the show What if you reversed the order and put Monster on last - that may work.


Thanks 2BJM! That might work indeed. I usually line up stacks from widest farthest up my arm to narrowest because I think that gives more room, but lining stacks up where the widest bracelet is closest to my wrist might make them bang around less. I'm sure there is a better way than what I do 

How do you, Jadies arrange your stacks?


----------



## piosavsfan

This bracelet arrived today! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hetian Nephrite from matsalice. ❤


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> This bracelet arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4441949
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hetian Nephrite from matsalice. ❤



Piosavsfan What a lovely yellow your bracelet is - like sunshine! Perfect for summer days
So buttery in colour and texture.


----------



## piosavsfan

2boys_jademommy said:


> Piosavsfan What a lovely yellow your bracelet is - like sunshine! Perfect for summer days
> So buttery in colour and texture.


Thank you. I really like the shade of yellow. I think it will look very nice with some of my summer outfits.


----------



## teagansmum

jadeitebear said:


> Thanks 2BJM! That might work indeed. I usually line up stacks from widest farthest up my arm to narrowest because I think that gives more room, but lining stacks up where the widest bracelet is closest to my wrist might make them bang around less. I'm sure there is a better way than what I do
> 
> How do you, Jadies arrange your stacks?



I do what you do with the smaller bangles closer to my wrist. It helps with bangles that may be larger and fall too close down the wrist. By stacking, the smaller bangles keep them in place where they should be. I also prefer to stack with one d-shape and one princess. I find that no matter which 2 princess's I stack, they always find a way to clink together, even with a bigger spacer. Every time I hear a clink, my heart drops. Lol


----------



## teagansmum

piosavsfan said:


> This bracelet arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4441949
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hetian Nephrite from matsalice. ❤



Perfect beauty for summer! The color really stands out and I bet they turn different shade of creamy yellow in the sunlight. They look so nice amongst the yellow flowers.


----------



## teagansmum

Cyanide Rose said:


> Today’s bangle



What a perfect color match Cy! You always find the coolest browns in Hetian.


----------



## SmokieDragon

I have been lurking on this forum for a couple of months and admiring all the beautiful jade pieces I’ve seen here. Happy to introduce my first bangle to this forum. She’s mainly green with a hint of lavender. 

I have a couple of questions and sorry if these seem so 101 but may I find out if one can shower and sleep with a jade bangle on? Thanks!


----------



## piosavsfan

Here is another pic of this bracelet with some sun shining on it!


----------



## piosavsfan

SmokieDragon said:


> I have been lurking on this forum for a couple of months and admiring all the beautiful jade pieces I’ve seen here. Happy to introduce my first bangle to this forum. She’s mainly green with a hint of lavender.
> 
> I have a couple of questions and sorry if these seem so 101 but may I find out if one can shower and sleep with a jade bangle on? Thanks!


Yes, you can shower and sleep with it. In fact, there are many people that have permanent jade bangles that do not come off.

Your first bangle looks nice, lovely hint of lavender!


----------



## SmokieDragon

piosavsfan said:


> Yes, you can shower and sleep with it. In fact, there are many people that have permanent jade bangles that do not come off.
> 
> Your first bangle looks nice, lovely hint of lavender!



Thanks so much! Will leave it on for now - it just feels like it belongs


----------



## jadeitebear

SmokieDragon said:


> I have been lurking on this forum for a couple of months and admiring all the beautiful jade pieces I’ve seen here. Happy to introduce my first bangle to this forum. She’s mainly green with a hint of lavender.
> 
> I have a couple of questions and sorry if these seem so 101 but may I find out if one can shower and sleep with a jade bangle on? Thanks!


Hello SmokieDragon, Thanks for sharing photos of your bangle. What a nice mix of three colors, subtle yet noticeable dark green and lavender. I also wear a bangle on me all the time (sleep and shower) until I feel like swapping it, or I add something to a stack for the day.

Tea, that is my rationale for stacking too, as I like the bangles to stay where I put them on my arm and minimize slippage but if one wears a "permanent" bangle, I can see how the wider ones might end up closer to the wrist.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

SmokieDragon said:


> I have been lurking on this forum for a couple of months and admiring all the beautiful jade pieces I’ve seen here. Happy to introduce my first bangle to this forum. She’s mainly green with a hint of lavender.
> 
> I have a couple of questions and sorry if these seem so 101 but may I find out if one can shower and sleep with a jade bangle on? Thanks!



Hi SmokeDragon your first bangle looks great on you and the fit is perfect! You can definitely sleep and shower with your bangle and in fact I think the water is good for it. I never have to clean my bangle since I always shower with it.


----------



## vicky ng

SmokieDragon said:


> I have been lurking on this forum for a couple of months and admiring all the beautiful jade pieces I’ve seen here. Happy to introduce my first bangle to this forum. She’s mainly green with a hint of lavender.
> 
> I have a couple of questions and sorry if these seem so 101 but may I find out if one can shower and sleep with a jade bangle on? Thanks!


SmokeDragon,

I wear one jadeite bangle on each wrist most of the day for a while. I wear them while making soup, taking a long hot soapy bath, pan searing fish, baking bread, dipping hands in cookie dough, jumping rope, riding bicycle, running and they are doing just fine (including being smothered in spf 50 sunscreen for a few hours at the time on my biking days). The only times I take them off is when I do weight lifting and climbing the stairmaster (escalator style) at the gym. So yes sleep and shower with your bangle!


----------



## vicky ng

isha_himitsu said:


> We tried breaking it twice actually. In 2012 because my job back on the floor (medical) then did not allow any jewelry but I was excused because i could not get it off. Second was during my pregnancy in 2015 because I was so swollen. Still was not able to break it off.
> 
> Here is the new one. I honestly miss my first one but my replacement is so much easier to wear. I can take it off easily and not have to worry so much.
> 
> View attachment 4379285


It is kinda too late to chime in, but I do not think your old bangle was bleached aka type B. I said so because none of the type jade bangles I experimented on could withstand a drop from 1.3 meter to WOOD floor (they cracked). And on concrete or tile, they shattered. I used to break 3 bangles all natural untreated type A, I had to use a hammer and hit the same spot 2-3 times to break (none of them cost more than $75). That is to say bleaching with acid severely will destroy the stone so much that it becomes brittle. However, looking at your old bangle surface with many orange peel patches, I feel that it was hand cut and polished without using high grade abrasive. Jade cutters probably skipped that part and used hot wax dipping to bring out the luster of this jade. At the same time, they might add color agents to the stone and polish it with wax. Over time, when the wax came off, it took the color (lavender) with it. I have one jade bangle with that exact luster of your old one but I have no clue what it used to look like because I’m not the original owner. Anyway, I liked the soft satin finish on certain jadeite pieces and that’s why I bought it. I had to rewax with parafin wax by hand for 1 hour and each time it would last about a year (never a swimmer so not sure if the wax can hold up for a year under that harsh usage). And I always shower with jade jewelry. You may be able to glue 2 out of those 3 pieces together and drill a hold on each end to make a “clasp/hinge” bracelet-the third piece can be capped on with a bail and used as a new pendant. It does take a jeweler to do so but if it means a lot to you, it will be worth it.


----------



## teagansmum

SmokieDragon said:


> I have been lurking on this forum for a couple of months and admiring all the beautiful jade pieces I’ve seen here. Happy to introduce my first bangle to this forum. She’s mainly green with a hint of lavender.
> 
> I have a couple of questions and sorry if these seem so 101 but may I find out if one can shower and sleep with a jade bangle on? Thanks!



I've been wearing the same bangle for 4 years and I've never taken her off. She's gone swimming with me numerous times and has endured our freezing winters and heat stroke weather. Your bangle is a beauty and a great choice!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Thanks so much TM  

I’m sorry, I haven’t figured out this mobile site yet. It took me forever to get here. I’ll figure it out soon, I’m sure. 

I love all the beautiful jade pieces shared here. Thanks so much Jadies! I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend so far


----------



## SmokieDragon

jadeitebear said:


> Hello SmokieDragon, Thanks for sharing photos of your bangle. What a nice mix of three colors, subtle yet noticeable dark green and lavender. I also wear a bangle on me all the time (sleep and shower) until I feel like swapping it, or I add something to a stack for the day.





2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi SmokeDragon your first bangle looks great on you and the fit is perfect! You can definitely sleep and shower with your bangle and in fact I think the water is good for it. I never have to clean my bangle since I always shower with it.





vicky ng said:


> SmokeDragon, I wear one jadeite bangle on each wrist most of the day for a while. So yes sleep and shower with your bangle!





teagansmum said:


> I've been wearing the same bangle for 4 years and I've never taken her off. She's gone swimming with me numerous times and has endured our freezing winters and heat stroke weather. Your bangle is a beauty and a great choice!



Thanks so much, ladies! I will keep her on and our first day together has been great - the fit is good, sleep and shower all not a problem


----------



## teagansmum

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much, ladies! I will keep her on and our first day together has been great - the fit is good, sleep and shower all not a problem



Word of warning...if you take showers and have ceramic tiles, be careful not to smash your bangle on them.  My permanent bangle is worn on my right which faces the opening of my shower. I once wore a bangle on my left while showering and smashed it into the tiles! I never shower while wearing a bangle on my left anymore. Bangle was ok, but it could have been a disaster.


----------



## essiedub

vicky ng said:


> It is kinda too late to chime in, but I do not think your old bangle was bleached aka type B. I said so because none of the type jade bangles I experimented on could withstand a drop from 1.3 meter to WOOD floor (they cracked). And on concrete or tile, they shattered. I (none of them cost more than $75). That is to say *bleaching with acid severely will destroy the stone so much that it becomes brittle*. However, looking at your old bangle surface with many orange peel patches, I feel that it was hand cut and polished without using high grade abrasive. Jade cutters probably skipped that part and used hot wax dipping to bring out the luster of this jade. At the same time, they might *add color agents to the stone and polish it with wax*. Over time, when the wax came off, it took the color (lavender) with it. I have one jade bangle with that exact luster of your old one but I have no clue what it used to look like because I’m not the original owner. Anyway, I liked the soft satin finish on certain jadeite pieces and that’s why I bought it. I had to rewax with parafin wax by hand for 1 hour and each time it would last about a year (never a swimmer so not sure if the wax can hold up for a year under that harsh usage). And I always shower with jade jewelry. You may be able to glue 2 out of those 3 pieces together and drill a hold on each end to make a “clasp/hinge” bracelet-the third piece can be capped on with a bail and used as a new pendant. It does take a jeweler to do so but if it means a lot to you, it will be worth it.




This is so interesting. Thank you for sharing your knowledge on this.


----------



## Silverstar147

Got ‘em two bracelets with one bead (instead of “killed two birds with one stone”).
I hate to see my beloved nephrite bracelet made by Allan stacked away in the jewelry box just because it was one bead too loose. Tired of my own procrastination to bring it back to him even though we’re in the same city, today I decided to take the matter into my own hand and removed one bead from it. I was rather nervous when cutting the string of Allan’s nephrite bracelet, but everything worked out fine. After taking one Yukon Snow out, I had the spontaneous urge to insert it in the white bracelet. Now, the white jadeite bracelet was a gift from Nandar when I bought my icy bangle. I absolutely love it but it was a tad too tight - just one bead away from being perfect. Therefore, I wanted to fix that one too! While loving the idea of the Yukon Snow bead in the white jadeite beaded bracelet, I couldn’t give up the original intention of adding my extra Pandora Pavé Lights Charm to it. Finally, I decided to take out one white bead to make room for the Yukon Snow AND the charm.
All in all, this little project brought me so much fun! I’m so excited now that I have two well-fitted, beloved beaded bracelets.


----------



## Silverstar147

Here they are. Thanks for letting me share my passion!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Silverstar147 said:


> View attachment 4443877
> View attachment 4443878
> View attachment 4443879
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are. Thanks for letting me share my passion!



I love how the white jadeite bracelet turned out  Well done on both bracelets!


----------



## udalrike

Silverstar, I love your bracelets!
Actually I had the same idea yesterday. To combine stone beads with silver ones. Mine are from Fairy beads and Trollbeads.
And I want to introduce "Tang" (Chinese for pond; at least Google says so).
I got her with the help of a friend. I am very thankful. Tang is a chubby green Hetian princess. I love her sooo much.


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

Game of thrones sends its greetings...


----------



## udalrike




----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silverstar147 said:


> View attachment 4443877
> View attachment 4443878
> View attachment 4443879
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are. Thanks for letting me share my passion!


Silverstar I love how you added your own touch in those beautiful white beads. The pop of colour and the Pandora charm adds a unique touch. Your beads from Allen are gorgeous! So happy your project turned out perfect


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4443991


I love your too Uli and your new chubby princess is beautiful! Looks amazing!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

I recently got a new oval princess and I’m very happy with it. I do prefer round bangles but this one has such a lovely texture and is different from what I have in my collection that I decided  to go for it. I’ve taken a few pics over the weekend under different  lighting. Colour ranges from near colourless to pale mint green.


----------



## Silverstar147

SmokieDragon said:


> I love how the white jadeite bracelet turned out  Well done on both bracelets!


Thanks SmokieDragon! I actually love both so much I couldn’t take them off my wrists. 



udalrike said:


> Silverstar, I love your bracelets!
> Actually I had the same idea yesterday. To combine stone beads with silver ones. Mine are from Fairy beads and Trollbeads.
> And I want to introduce "Tang" (Chinese for pond; at least Google says so).
> I got her with the help of a friend. I am very thankful. Tang is a chubby green Hetian princess. I love her sooo much.


Hi Udalrike! The idea of combining stone beads with silver ones is fantastic! I love that we can add our very own touch to the bracelet and it’s so satisfying.
Tang is beautiful!! I find that even though sometimes this shade of green is hard to “get” on camera, in real life it’s very lovely. 



2boys_jademommy said:


> Silverstar I love how you added your own touch in those beautiful white beads. The pop of colour and the Pandora charm adds a unique touch. Your beads from Allen are gorgeous! So happy your project turned out perfect


Thank you so much for your kind words, 2boys_jdemommy!



2boys_jademommy said:


> I recently got a new oval princess and I’m very happy with it. I do prefer round bangles but this one has such a lovely texture and is different from what I have in my collection that I decided  to go for it. I’ve taken a few pics over the weekend under different  lighting. Colour ranges from near colourless to pale mint green.


Your oval princess is TDF, have you been able to take your eyes off it?  I wouldn’t be able to. I love the color range, the “flowers” inside and the texture. How are you feeling about wearing the oval shape? I heard people say it’s more comfortable than the traditional round princess since the shape fits your wrist better. Is that true? I haven’t owned a princess or an oval one so I’m pretty curious. Obviously thinking about getting one of them...


----------



## Silverstar147

Hi Smokie! Your bangle looks similar to my first one. It’s very lovely, and I love the lavender touch (big fan of lavender here!). I think when you sleep OK with it, that’s a sign that it’s meant to be for you.


----------



## teagansmum

2boys_jademommy said:


> I recently got a new oval princess and I’m very happy with it. I do prefer round bangles but this one has such a lovely texture and is different from what I have in my collection that I decided  to go for it. I’ve taken a few pics over the weekend under different  lighting. Colour ranges from near colourless to pale mint green.


2boys, she's gorgeous! She looks as if she was made specifically for you. How did you determine the size for an oval bangle?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silverstar147 said:


> Thanks SmokieDragon! I actually love both so much I couldn’t take them off my wrists.
> 
> 
> Hi Udalrike! The idea of combining stone beads with silver ones is fantastic! I love that we can add our very own touch to the bracelet and it’s so satisfying.
> Tang is beautiful!! I find that even though sometimes this shade of green is hard to “get” on camera, in real life it’s very lovely.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your kind words, 2boys_jdemommy!
> 
> 
> Your oval princess is TDF, have you been able to take your eyes off it?  I wouldn’t be able to. I love the color range, the “flowers” inside and the texture. How are you feeling about wearing the oval shape? I heard people say it’s more comfortable than the traditional round princess since the shape fits your wrist better. Is that true? I haven’t owned a princess or an oval one so I’m pretty curious. Obviously thinking about getting one of them...



Thank you Silverstar! The oval shape is very comfortable to wear and clunks around less. In terms of the look I think the round and the ovals look good but I like the idea of a round princess more and I don’t know why lol!  Mine is quite slim and so it’s very light. I definitely would recommend a princess bangle as they have a different beauty from d shapes but as for whether you should go for a round or oval that comes down to personal preference. And please share if you get one


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> 2boys, she's gorgeous! She looks as if she was made specifically for you. How did you determine the size for an oval bangle?


Thank you Tea! Regarding the size I remember the Jadies here said to go up around 2 mm from your round size. I like to wear 50-51 mm rounds and this oval is 52.9mm x 46.7mm. I could have sized down more but I like a looser fit for easy removal.


----------



## teagansmum

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thank you Tea! Regarding the size I remember the Jadies here said to go up around 2 mm from your round size. I like to wear 50-51 mm rounds and this oval is 52.9mm x 46.7mm. I could have sized down more but I like a looser fit for easy removal.


Thank you 2boys! I've always been drawn to oval bangles but afraid to take the plunge in case of wrong sizing. You have me thinking twice now.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silverstar147 said:


> View attachment 4443877
> View attachment 4443878
> View attachment 4443879
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are. Thanks for letting me share my passion!



They are beautiful! Those bracelet should definitely be worn, I’m glad you found a way to make them work for you


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> Silverstar, I love your bracelets!
> Actually I had the same idea yesterday. To combine stone beads with silver ones. Mine are from Fairy beads and Trollbeads.
> And I want to introduce "Tang" (Chinese for pond; at least Google says so).
> I got her with the help of a friend. I am very thankful. Tang is a chubby green Hetian princess. I love her sooo much.





udalrike said:


> View attachment 4443991





udalrike said:


> View attachment 4443999



Great bracelets Uli! I adore tang, she is a beauty Congratulations!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> I recently got a new oval princess and I’m very happy with it. I do prefer round bangles but this one has such a lovely texture and is different from what I have in my collection that I decided  to go for it. I’ve taken a few pics over the weekend under different  lighting. Colour ranges from near colourless to pale mint green.


Beautiful! It looks great on you 2BJM! I love the floating flowers. Just gorgeous!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

teagansmum said:


> What a perfect color match Cy! You always find the coolest browns in Hetian.





piosavsfan said:


> Here is another pic of this bracelet with some sun shining on it!
> View attachment 4442465


I think I finally figured out the quotes. Thanks TM and all the Jadies for their kind words

Piosavsfan, that bracelet looks great on you! Nice find


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Today’s bangle


----------



## Silverstar147

Cyanide Rose said:


> Today’s bangle


Thanks for your kind compliments, CR!
I’m loving the bangle and especially the beaded bracelets you’re wearing today. The colors are lively and beautiful! My kind of bracelets!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Today’s bangle


Love the two stacks and how the colours all coordinate.
Thank you for the comment in my bangle as well.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Silverstar147 said:


> Hi Smokie! Your bangle looks similar to my first one. It’s very lovely, and I love the lavender touch (big fan of lavender here!). I think when you sleep OK with it, that’s a sign that it’s meant to be for you.



Thanks so much! Yes, sleep has been good so far


----------



## piosavsfan

Cyanide Rose said:


> Today’s bangle


I really like your bangle combos, my favorite is that bead bracelet with specks of green.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silverstar147 said:


> Thanks for your kind compliments, CR!
> I’m loving the bangle and especially the beaded bracelets you’re wearing today. The colors are lively and beautiful! My kind of bracelets!





2boys_jademommy said:


> Love the two stacks and how the colours all coordinate.
> Thank you for the comment in my bangle as well.





piosavsfan said:


> I really like your bangle combos, my favorite is that bead bracelet with specks of green.


Thanks so much Jadies! I think I finally realized I had the perfect bumper in this silver bangle

Hey piosavsfan! The beaded bracelet is Dushan jade from reikocrystalbeads on eBay ☺️


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Today’s bangle I hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## Silverstar147

Cyanide Rose said:


> Today’s bangle I hope everyone had a great weekend!


CR, how lovely!! I love that shade of green!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silverstar147 said:


> CR, how lovely!! I love that shade of green!


Thanks so much Silverstar! It was such a nice day yesterday I had to catch a picture. Still wearing them today


----------



## jadeitebear

Cyanide Rose said:


> Today’s bangle I hope everyone had a great weekend!


Thanks CR, the silver bracelet is perfect with your bangle and beads, I love the cool color combination of silver and green. No wonder you are still wearing them!


----------



## vicky ng

Silverstar147 said:


> View attachment 4443869
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got ‘em two bracelets with one bead (instead of “killed two birds with one stone”).
> I hate to see my beloved nephrite bracelet made by Allan stacked away in the jewelry box just because it was one bead too loose. Tired of my own procrastination to bring it back to him even though we’re in the same city, today I decided to take the matter into my own hand and removed one bead from it. I was rather nervous when cutting the string of Allan’s nephrite bracelet, but everything worked out fine. After taking one Yukon Snow out, I had the spontaneous urge to insert it in the white bracelet. Now, the white jadeite bracelet was a gift from Nandar when I bought my icy bangle. I absolutely love it but it was a tad too tight - just one bead away from being perfect. Therefore, I wanted to fix that one too! While loving the idea of the Yukon Snow bead in the white jadeite beaded bracelet, I couldn’t give up the original intention of adding my extra Pandora Pavé Lights Charm to it. Finally, I decided to take out one white bead to make room for the Yukon Snow AND the charm.
> All in all, this little project brought me so much fun! I’m so excited now that I have two well-fitted, beloved beaded bracelets.



I like the idea of having a pop of nephrite bead among the jadeite ones. Though, are you not afraid that the silver bead will leave black marks on the neighboring jadeite beads? That’s the one reason I switch all pendant bails to string because both sterling and 14kt clasps leave black marks on the drill holes!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> Thanks CR, the silver bracelet is perfect with your bangle and beads, I love the cool color combination of silver and green. No wonder you are still wearing them!


Thanks so much JB! Sorry I missed this, we are having bad weather here ugh! I hope everyone is safe and stays that way. Take care Jadies


----------



## vicky ng

udalrike said:


> View attachment 4443991


Udalrike, your chubby nephrite princess is pretty. May you share where/seller you got it from?


----------



## jadeitebear

Hi Jadies, I have a quick question about a certificate for a bangle from the PNJ lab in Vietnam. Does anyone know if they can be trusted? The certificate does not say "Grade A" anywhere, just "Natural jadeite" and the S.G is a questionable 3.28 g/cu.cm.

Does anyone know if certificates from this lab usually indicate "Grade A" if it is? The notes say "Natural color" but no notes that there are no polymers present. Let me know if you have used this lab before and what a grade A certificate from them usually states.
https://pnjlab.com.vn/product-result?ProductID=112960&type=3

Wishing everyone a great weekend!


----------



## vicky ng

jadeitebear said:


> Hi Jadies, I have a quick question about a certificate for a bangle from the PNJ lab in Vietnam. Does anyone know if they can be trusted? The certificate does not say "Grade A" anywhere, just "Natural jadeite" and the S.G is a questionable 3.28 g/cu.cm.
> 
> Does anyone know if certificates from this lab usually indicate "Grade A" if it is? The notes say "Natural color" but no notes that there are no polymers present. Let me know if you have used this lab before and what a grade A certificate from them usually states.
> https://pnjlab.com.vn/product-result?ProductID=112960&type=3
> 
> Wishing everyone a great weekend!


Hi JB,

If you go to etsy app/web, search for SHOP (not seller name) wandajewelry2013, search for “bangle” and sort result from high to low prices, you’ll see their $2000 bangles have the same reading/info i.e. natural color, uv inert, spectrum of jadeite etc as seen for some bangles priced at $350 that are obviously treated. I mention this shop because the bangles that come with certificates are all from PNJ lab in Ho Chi Minh City in Vietnam. This lab cannot be trusted as some bangles are grade A but lots are grade B/C and still have certificates. Some sellers will tell you this lab from Vietnam will not issue certificates unless the jade is grade A-do not believe that statement. I’m Vietnamese myself and  visited that PNJ stores a few times and spotted plenty treated jade along with the legits. Cut long story short, you have to rely on your ability to spot untreated jade. 

On another note, some bleached jade will still have specific gravity around 3.3. Also, some bleached jade will not react to UV test either; this info is confirmed by research papers. Take a look at the paper here https://www.researchgate.net/profil...egnated-jadeite.pdf?origin=publication_detail


So if anyone here has a piece of jade that looks like million buck and “passed” the uv light test and specific gravity test, you still should do FTIR test. Clearly the belief that bleached jade is “lighter” than untreated jade cannot be relied on. Also some bleached AND dyed jade are done so well that you cannot spot that “spider web” with 10x magnifying glass either. Mason kay does email result option (no report) for $70 as opposed to report for $110.


----------



## jadeitebear

Hi Vicky, Thanks for the detailed explanation.

This is what I suspected. I only trust IR spectroscopy for a definitive answer, but did not know about this lab and it looked sketchy in the properties they list and the way they describe the jade. This confirms my suspicions.

I was not sure about the properties of bleached wax though as I thought "bleached" should show up in the fluorescence filling in stone lines but I will look into the paper you sent. This is great help. Thanks for sharing all the info with us here!


----------



## vicky ng

jadeitebear said:


> Hi Vicky, Thanks for the detailed explanation.
> 
> This is what I suspected. I only trust IR spectroscopy for a definitive answer, but did not know about this lab and it looked sketchy in the properties they list and the way they describe the jade. This confirms my suspicions.
> 
> I was not sure about the properties of bleached wax though as I thought "bleached" should show up in the fluorescence filling in stone lines but I will look into the paper you sent. This is great help. Thanks for sharing all the info with us here!


I read a paper published by GIA that found bleached only and the bleached+impregnated jade would react to UV but that paper was done in 1992. Posting that 1992 GIA paper here in case some want to read it:   https://www.gia.edu/doc/Identification-of-Bleached-and-Polymer-Impregnated-Jadeite.pdf

 Apparently, with advanced technology, the filling materials in newer (treated) jade don’t react to UV light-I guess the conniving jade business learned that many people walk around jade markets with a UV light to test on spot and so they “evolve”. This link is a sum up of modern type B jade treatment http://www.geohavens.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=149&Itemid=663


----------



## Silverstar147

vicky ng said:


> I like the idea of having a pop of nephrite bead among the jadeite ones. Though, are you not afraid that the silver bead will leave black marks on the neighboring jadeite beads? That’s the one reason I switch all pendant bails to string because both sterling and 14kt clasps leave black marks on the drill holes!


Hi Vicky,
I didn’t know that silver and gold will leave black marks on the drill holes. Thanks for your information! At the same time, I’m more of the “enjoy the NOW” type so I think even with that knowledge, I will still keep the Pandora bead on the bracelet. It just brings me so much joy looking at it.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I hope all the Jadies are enjoying there weekend. Quite a bit of bad weather going out there stay safe everyone! Wearing bead stack today Still yucky out and keeping my fingers crossed we don’t lose power again. I’m so over this bad weather, but nephrite does bring a smile to my face


----------



## jadeitebear

Thanks CR, those are some delicious looking beads! I want. Chubby and luscious and the color variation looks great on you.

Vicky, thanks for attaching all the articles. I love reading up on this. I have seen the 1992 GIA article and have it saved on my computer, LOL! I had not seen the info about UV inert fillers. There are strong pressures to "evolve" in this market for sure!

Silverstar, I think all metal can leave marks on jade. In my experience this happens inside recesses of carvings and inside holes of beads where the jade is not polished (so probably on matte beads surface too.) I have a piece of Russian nephrite I wear attached to my keys. The black marks from the stainless steel key ring appeared inside the hole after only a day. The rest of the polished jade where it hits the keys a lot is unaffected.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> Thanks CR, those are some delicious looking beads! I want. Chubby and luscious and the color variation looks great on you.
> 
> Vicky, thanks for attaching all the articles. I love reading up on this. I have seen the 1992 GIA article and have it saved on my computer, LOL! I had not seen the info about UV inert fillers. There are strong pressures to "evolve" in this market for sure!
> 
> Silverstar, I think all metal can leave marks on jade. In my experience this happens inside recesses of carvings and inside holes of beads where the jade is not polished (so probably on matte beads surface too.) I have a piece of Russian nephrite I wear attached to my keys. The black marks from the stainless steel key ring appeared inside the hole after only a day. The rest of the polished jade where it hits the keys a lot is unaffected.


Thanks so much JB! I’ve been on a bead kick lately, but I think I’m done for a while


----------



## vicky ng

Silverstar147 said:


> Hi Vicky,
> I didn’t know that silver and gold will leave black marks on the drill holes. Thanks for your information! At the same time, I’m more of the “enjoy the NOW” type so I think even with that knowledge, I will still keep the Pandora bead on the bracelet. It just brings me so much joy looking at it.


The black marks are due to the friction between the metal rubbing or grinding on the stone, because the pendants with metal bails that I wore most often would have severe black marks compared to those just stored away. Anyway, you can clean away by soaking jade in nail polish remover and use toothbrush (hard type not the soft one recommended for our gum) to brush it out after soaking...but it is too much for lazy me


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Hi Jadies! Im so happy to see sun today. I’m wearing Pi (perfectly imperfect) today and this ring. She has some pretty cool dendrites. Have a great day Jadies ☺️


----------



## FraBa

Hi all   beautiful bangle and amazing ring Cyanide Rose! checking the forum after along time and wanted to update on how my bangle is looking after now wearing it nearly for 2 years permanently on my left wrist  The first two fotos are from my bangle on the first day and the last 4 pictures are from today in the same non- direct, natural light...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi Jadies! Im so happy to see sun today. I’m wearing Pi (perfectly imperfect) today and this ring. She has some pretty cool dendrites. Have a great day Jadies ☺️



Love her name.  Pi - perfectly imperfect that’s such a cool way to describe most jade pieces. Your banker is beautiful And the ring is adorable. Colour is poppin


----------



## jadeitebear

Hi FraBa! Your bangle is truly yours so it is more special and beautiful. Can you see a difference in person? Enjoy the day, Jadies.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

FraBa said:


> Hi all   beautiful bangle and amazing ring Cyanide Rose! checking the forum after along time and wanted to update on how my bangle is looking after now wearing it nearly for 2 years permanently on my left wrist  The first two fotos are from my bangle on the first day and the last 4 pictures are from today in the same non- direct, natural light...
> 
> View attachment 4451479
> View attachment 4451480
> View attachment 4451481
> View attachment 4451482
> View attachment 4451483
> View attachment 4451484



Hi FraBa! Wow your bangle has become more moist and translucent with time. Do you notice it? Looks lovely on you


----------



## Cyanide Rose

FraBa said:


> Hi all   beautiful bangle and amazing ring Cyanide Rose! checking the forum after along time and wanted to update on how my bangle is looking after now wearing it nearly for 2 years permanently on my left wrist  The first two fotos are from my bangle on the first day and the last 4 pictures are from today in the same non- direct, natural light...
> 
> View attachment 4451479
> View attachment 4451480
> View attachment 4451481
> View attachment 4451482
> View attachment 4451483
> View attachment 4451484


FraBa Thanks so much ☺️ Your bangle looks more luminous to me, very pretty


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Love her name.  Pi - perfectly imperfect that’s such a cool way to describe most jade pieces. Your banker is beautiful And the ring is adorable. Colour is poppin


Thanks my friend! You are so right about that and that’s why I love jade so much. Those little imperfections give it character to me. I tend to be partial to pieces that have imperfections that most people wouldn’t like. I find them more interesting and I really do enjoy them ☺️


----------



## SmokieDragon

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi FraBa! Wow your bangle has become more moist and translucent with time.



+1, very noticeable


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Good day Jadies! JB, I finally got this one. The weather is bad, so no mod shots yet but I really like it. I have wanted one of this cut for a while and yours motivated me to finally get one. This one is definitely more brown sugar jade than half and half ☺️


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Good day Jadies! JB, I finally got this one. The weather is bad, so no mod shots yet but I really like it. I have wanted one of this cut for a while and yours motivated me to finally get one. This one is definitely more brown sugar jade than half and half ☺️


 It’s gorgeous C Rose! Brown sugar, caramel with some vanilla ice cream is what this looks like to me


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> It’s gorgeous C Rose! Brown sugar, caramel with some vanilla ice cream is what this looks like to me


Hey there 2BJM! Thanks so much my friend! I put myself on a buying ban and I keep failing. There is just too much beautiful jade out there  

Just to see the differences, I took a side by side of half and half and the new one. I really like them both but they are too heavy to wear together


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hey there 2BJM! Thanks so much my friend! I put myself on a buying ban and I keep failing. There is just too much beautiful jade out there
> 
> Just to see the differences, I took a side by side of half and half and the new one. I really like them both but they are too heavy to wear together



Half and Half has a touch of yellow and had a sunnier airy feel while Brown Sugar is more rich in colour. Can you wear one on each wrist?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Half and Half has a touch of yellow and had a sunnier airy feel while Brown Sugar is more rich in colour. Can you wear one on each wrist?



Yes my friend, you are right. I can never tell the color from online pictures unless it’s really dark. Unfortunately I can’t wear one on each wrist because my left wrist is about 3 millimeters bigger. I wish I could because I have been wearing Pi since I got her. She is nephrite and you know I’m partial to nephrite I’m a lefty, so I wear my bangles on the right side. Stacking is what I will have to do, because I’m curious to see if Pi will change any over time. Not sure if nephrite changes like jadeite can, but I do love her texture and feel.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Still wearing my hetian  Pi from matsalice, I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Pretty dendrite flecks like confetti add such fun to the creamy white nephrite
Hope you’re having a great weekend C Rose and all the Jadies here


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Different days, same bangle. Oval princess.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Pretty dendrite flecks like confetti add such fun to the creamy white nephrite
> Hope you’re having a great weekend C Rose and all the Jadies here





2boys_jademommy said:


> Different days, same bangle. Oval princess.
> View attachment 4456274
> View attachment 4456275
> View attachment 4456276
> View attachment 4456277


Thanks so much my friend I am really enjoying her. She isn’t as creamy in person, mainly translucent white and more translucent where the dendrites are. I love a creamy nephrite,  so this took a bit to get used to, but She has really grown on me. 

Your oval princess bangle is really pretty! I love the splash of  color. I’m eyeing a now, although I shouldn’t be buying anything. I’m telling myself I don’t need it  

My weekend is going well, enjoy the rest of yours my friend


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2BJM, can you pm me the seller of your oval?  Thanks so much


----------



## jadeitebear

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hey there 2BJM! Thanks so much my friend! I put myself on a buying ban and I keep failing. There is just too much beautiful jade out there
> 
> Just to see the differences, I took a side by side of half and half and the new one. I really like them both but they are too heavy to wear together



I love this bangle for you CR! Such smooth color transition. Yay, congrats on getting it. How do you find the comfort of this shape?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> I love this bangle for you CR! Such smooth color transition. Yay, congrats on getting it. How do you find the comfort of this shape?



Hi there JB! Thanks so much! I hope you are well I really like it! The weight is nice too! Thanks so much for the inspiration, it’s a true beauty. I’m still working on getting my tools of the trade. Now that it’s warm on a regular basis, I’m gonna try a new hobby. It should be interesting


----------



## berniechocolate

2boys_jademommy said:


> Different days, same bangle. Oval princess.
> View attachment 4456274
> View attachment 4456275
> View attachment 4456276
> View attachment 4456277



I really love the floating flowers on this . Where is this from? The flowers contrast very nicely against the snowy background . Very refreshing look !


----------



## berniechocolate

[ I have had difficulty logging into the apps . Then I realized it’s no more so it’s been a while since I check in .

Although I still really get excited looking at bangles ,  maybe my last bangle was the “ holy grail “ , no longer  going gaga on jade spree  , I have kind of just wear what I have now .

I m wearing this one most of the time .  The icy white .  Today , I went to town to replate an anklet my son worn as a toddler with tiny jadeite charms  , to white gold .  My wrist is tiny enough so , I m wearing it as a bracelet with the icy peach pictured

 Singapore is where you would sometimes see chinese ladies adorn jade bangles , since it’s a heritage thing .  Though the jade culture is not as strong as in Hong Kong where some of my family resides , the following for jade is getting younger as it’s become rather  trendy to wear jade jewelry . Over in Chinatown.  If u went to the right shops,  you may able to find something that speaks to your heart and budget . You can find a lot of jade shops here .

 I really enjoy going to china town though , because it’s quite vibrant here with the confectionery I grew up eating as a kid and now , with occasional jade browsing  .  Hope one day , you ladies get to come to SG for touring , maybe the SG ladies here can share where to look out for really nice jade and good food !

Some of the pics over last week , because my son is besotted with the food , we keep coming back for the food


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> I really love the floating flowers on this . Where is this from? The flowers contrast very nicely against the snowy background . Very refreshing look !


 Thanks Bernie!  This bangle is from JoJo. Their website is far from updated as many pieces are actually sold but there is a large inventory(constantly changing) that is not shown so you can email them and let them know what you are looking for and price range. It’s my second purchase from them and both were good experiences.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> View attachment 4457124
> View attachment 4457125
> View attachment 4457128
> View attachment 4457129
> View attachment 4457130
> View attachment 4457131
> View attachment 4457132
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ I have had difficulty logging into the apps . Then I realized it’s no more so it’s been a while since I check in .
> 
> Although I still really get excited looking at bangles ,  maybe my last bangle was the “ holy grail “ , no longer  going gaga on jade spree  , I have kind of just wear what I have now .
> 
> I m wearing this one most of the time .  The icy white .  Today , I went to town to replate an anklet my son worn as a toddler with tiny jadeite charms  , to white gold .  My wrist is tiny enough so , I m wearing it as a bracelet with the icy peach pictured
> 
> Singapore is where you would sometimes see chinese ladies adorn jade bangles , since it’s a heritage thing .  Though the jade culture is not as strong as in Hong Kong where some of my family resides , the following for jade is getting younger as it’s become rather  trendy to wear jade jewelry . Over in Chinatown.  If u went to the right shops,  you may able to find something that speaks to your heart and budget . You can find a lot of jade shops here .
> 
> I really enjoy going to china town though , because it’s quite vibrant here with the confectionery I grew up eating as a kid and now , with occasional jade browsing  .  Hope one day , you ladies get to come to SG for touring , maybe the SG ladies here can share where to look out for really nice jade and good food !
> 
> Some of the pics over last week , because my son is besotted with the food , we keep coming back for the food



How sweet that you’re wearing the anklet your son wore - so much sentimental value. Your icy bangle is gorgeous so I can see why you’ve been wearing it a lot. The icy peach s beautiful too Bernie.
The food looks delicious! I love all types of noodles in soup and just food in general so Singapore would be a great place to visit someday for the food and bonus that there are jade shops too!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

berniechocolate said:


> View attachment 4457124
> View attachment 4457125
> View attachment 4457128
> View attachment 4457129
> View attachment 4457130
> View attachment 4457131
> View attachment 4457132
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ I have had difficulty logging into the apps . Then I realized it’s no more so it’s been a while since I check in .
> 
> Although I still really get excited looking at bangles ,  maybe my last bangle was the “ holy grail “ , no longer  going gaga on jade spree  , I have kind of just wear what I have now .
> 
> I m wearing this one most of the time .  The icy white .  Today , I went to town to replate an anklet my son worn as a toddler with tiny jadeite charms  , to white gold .  My wrist is tiny enough so , I m wearing it as a bracelet with the icy peach pictured
> 
> Singapore is where you would sometimes see chinese ladies adorn jade bangles , since it’s a heritage thing .  Though the jade culture is not as strong as in Hong Kong where some of my family resides , the following for jade is getting younger as it’s become rather  trendy to wear jade jewelry . Over in Chinatown.  If u went to the right shops,  you may able to find something that speaks to your heart and budget . You can find a lot of jade shops here .
> 
> I really enjoy going to china town though , because it’s quite vibrant here with the confectionery I grew up eating as a kid and now , with occasional jade browsing  .  Hope one day , you ladies get to come to SG for touring , maybe the SG ladies here can share where to look out for really nice jade and good food !
> 
> Some of the pics over last week , because my son is besotted with the food , we keep coming back for the food


Beautiful jade and food! Looks like an amazing place to visit and shop


----------



## essiedub

berniechocolate said:


> View attachment 4457124
> View attachment 4457125
> View attachment 4457128
> View attachment 4457129
> View attachment 4457130
> View attachment 4457131
> View attachment 4457132
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ I have had difficulty logging into the apps . Then I realized it’s no more so it’s been a while since I check in .
> 
> Although I still really get excited looking at bangles ,  maybe my last bangle was the “ holy grail “ , no longer  going gaga on jade spree  , I have kind of just wear what I have now .
> 
> I m wearing this one most of the time .  The icy white .  Today , I went to town to replate an anklet my son worn as a toddler with tiny jadeite charms  , to white gold .  My wrist is tiny enough so , I m wearing it as a bracelet with the icy peach pictured
> 
> Singapore is where you would sometimes see chinese ladies adorn jade bangles , since it’s a heritage thing .  Though the jade culture is not as strong as in Hong Kong where some of my family resides , the following for jade is getting younger as it’s become rather  trendy to wear jade jewelry . Over in Chinatown.  If u went to the right shops,  you may able to find something that speaks to your heart and budget . You can find a lot of jade shops here .
> 
> I really enjoy going to china town though , because it’s quite vibrant here with the confectionery I grew up eating as a kid and now , with occasional jade browsing  .  Hope one day , you ladies get to come to SG for touring , maybe the SG ladies here can share where to look out for really nice jade and good food !
> 
> Some of the pics over last week , because my son is besotted with the food , we keep coming back for the food


Now I’m getting hungry! A good friend spent a few years in Singapore and kept encouraging me to come visit (but I just didn’t have the time) bummer.  I wish I’d  made the time..”seize the day” as the saying goes.

*BernieChocolate* Your icy pieces are lovely.  Jade is getting popular amongst the young? Awesome. Earlier in the thread, there was a person whose relative designed modernized pieces with jade.  I really liked it. I have some very traditional pieces given to me by my mother in law that I don’t think I’d wear. Bangles that are a little tight make me nervous. I just don’t like squishing my wrist. I keep thinking of interesting ways to wear some of her more interesting pieces.


----------



## jadeitebear

BernieChocolate, the icy peach is TDF! a perfect match to your bangle. No wonder you wear the icy bangle all the time. The charms too are so vibrant and lovely, and what a special piece! 

CR, thank you! What I am doing is trying to stay away from buying another bangle, LOL! I missed a HG bangle I was eyeing for a while, but when I finally got around to making an offer, it turned out it had just sold. Oh well. I have been trying not to assuage my sorrow by getting another one though I may give in... and I did purchase some beads to match my Olmec blue.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

jadeitebear said:


> BernieChocolate, the icy peach is TDF! a perfect match to your bangle. No wonder you wear the icy bangle all the time. The charms too are so vibrant and lovely, and what a special piece!
> 
> CR, thank you! What I am doing is trying to stay away from buying another bangle, LOL! I missed a HG bangle I was eyeing for a while, but when I finally got around to making an offer, it turned out it had just sold. Oh well. I have been trying not to assuage my sorrow by getting another one though I may give in... and I did purchase some beads to match my Olmec blue.
> View attachment 4457550



JB is your blue bangle from Ginger Coast? It’s beautiful. I like your bead bracelet too.


----------



## jadeitebear

Hi 2boys! Allan carved the bangle for me. He actually has a chubby princess round listed that looks like it was carved from the same stone as the one for me. GingerCoast has a similar color bangle but unfortunately it is not my size.The beads are from MayanMountain. 

Have a nice day, Jadies!


----------



## berniechocolate

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thanks Bernie!  This bangle is from JoJo. Their website is far from updated as many pieces are actually sold but there is a large inventory(constantly changing) that is not shown so you can email them and let them know what you are looking for and price range. It’s my second purchase from them and both were good experiences.



Hi hi !  I did try before in the past , but it seems like they don’t update their inventory .  Do they ship from China ? I m quite nervous about stuff getting lost , as I think they don’t think favorably of returns , plus I m not sure about safety about returns to China . But you must be pretty happy with this one ! It looks very good on you ! 



2boys_jademommy said:


> How sweet that you’re wearing the anklet your son wore - so much sentimental value. Your icy bangle is gorgeous so I can see why you’ve been wearing it a lot. The icy peach s beautiful too Bernie.
> The food looks delicious! I love all types of noodles in soup and just food in general so Singapore would be a great place to visit someday for the food and bonus that there are jade shops too!



Yeah , I have decide to be abit “minimalist “ about things because there seem to be a lot little trinkets and mementoes so good way saving up , unless I see something I totally cannot resist haha 



Cyanide Rose said:


> Beautiful jade and food! Looks like an amazing place to visit and shop



Thanks .  If you come to Singapore do check it out . I can’t resist our Chinatown for 2 reasons .jade browsing and the uh foood ! Haha 



essiedub said:


> Now I’m getting hungry! A good friend spent a few years in Singapore and kept encouraging me to come visit (but I just didn’t have the time) bummer.  I wish I’d  made the time..”seize the day” as the saying goes.
> 
> *BernieChocolate* Your icy pieces are lovely.  Jade is getting popular amongst the young? Awesome. Earlier in the thread, there was a person whose relative designed modernized pieces with jade.  I really liked it. I have some very traditional pieces given to me by my mother in law that I don’t think I’d wear. Bangles that are a little tight make me nervous. I just don’t like squishing my wrist. I keep thinking of interesting ways to wear some of her more interesting pieces.



Are u able to fit the smaller jade bangles. Usually , if you are Able to put them on , a bit of soap would do the trick for removal.  U can wear other pieces with denim jackets or sundress . I think they update the modern look with a vintage vibe .  




jadeitebear said:


> BernieChocolate, the icy peach is TDF! a perfect match to your bangle. No wonder you wear the icy bangle all the time. The charms too are so vibrant and lovely, and what a special piece!
> 
> CR, thank you! What I am doing is trying to stay away from buying another bangle, LOL! I missed a HG bangle I was eyeing for a while, but when I finally got around to making an offer, it turned out it had just sold. Oh well. I have been trying not to assuage my sorrow by getting another one though I may give in... and I did purchase some beads to match my Olmec blue.
> View attachment 4457550



Your Olmec blue looks interesting . Is it jadeite ? The white flecks on the bluish green is like a reverse effect of when I see green floating florals on jadeite , except for yours the back  ground is bluish green . Does it look more blue or green in the bright light ?


----------



## FraBa

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi FraBa! Wow your bangle has become more moist and translucent with time. Do you notice it? Looks lovely on you


thanks jadeite bear and 2boys_jademommy! Yes I also thought it looks more brilliant and moist in comparison, but was sure if I just imagine it.. it truly is part of my left arm now hahah BUT tomorrow I travel to singapore! Not sure if I will be able to resist the temptation to buy another bangle. I now many of you wear multiple bangles.  does any of you wear a left and a right one or two a left one on a daily basis???


----------



## FraBa

jadeitebear said:


> BernieChocolate, the icy peach is TDF! a perfect match to your bangle. No wonder you wear the icy bangle all the time. The charms too are so vibrant and lovely, and what a special piece!
> 
> CR, thank you! What I am doing is trying to stay away from buying another bangle, LOL! I missed a HG bangle I was eyeing for a while, but when I finally got around to making an offer, it turned out it had just sold. Oh well. I have been trying not to assuage my sorrow by getting another one though I may give in... and I did purchase some beads to match my Olmec blue.
> View attachment 4457550


the olmec blue color is amazing!!!


----------



## jadeitebear

Thank you BernieChocolate and FraBa. The Olmec "Blue" is jadeite. It is a teal color (I think some people had a discussion about Olmec blue's color sometime back in this thread) right on the edge between blue and green. It reads green to me in most natural light conditions including sunlight and indoors sometimes can read blue. It almost looks baby blue in some photos but it seems the pics exaggerate the blue and it is more green than blue in person. 

I also think that the white flecks "snow" give a reverse effect from a green patches on white jadeite. I like how it looks next to white with blue-green flowers jade. I'll try to take a pic of this for the contrast (though I don't own a blue green flower jadeite bangle, sadly.)


----------



## SmokieDragon

My buffer bracelets arrived today - wearing one of them now so that my watch can go back on the left wrist. Coincidentally, my dress matches it!


----------



## mrsblue

My icy lavender apple green


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

SmokieDragon said:


> My buffer bracelets arrived today - wearing one of them now so that my watch can go back on the left wrist. Coincidentally, my dress matches it!



Perfect match indeed And your bangle is gorgeous.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

mrsblue said:


> My icy lavender apple green


 
The green and lavender is interspersed quite evenly throughout your bangle. It’s lovely on you.


----------



## mrsblue

Thank you 2boys_jademommy! Actually there are only two patches of lavender and the rest is apple green.  I’ve just got it last week and I find myself staring at it way too often.


----------



## mrsblue

2boys_jademommy said:


> Perfect match indeed And your bangle is gorgeous.



Forgot to quote you on my reply.


----------



## SmokieDragon

2boys_jademommy said:


> Perfect match indeed And your bangle is gorgeous.



Thanks so much!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> BernieChocolate, the icy peach is TDF! a perfect match to your bangle. No wonder you wear the icy bangle all the time. The charms too are so vibrant and lovely, and what a special piece!
> 
> CR, thank you! What I am doing is trying to stay away from buying another bangle, LOL! I missed a HG bangle I was eyeing for a while, but when I finally got around to making an offer, it turned out it had just sold. Oh well. I have been trying not to assuage my sorrow by getting another one though I may give in... and I did purchase some beads to match my Olmec blue.
> View attachment 4457550


You’re so welcome! I love matching beads! They look amazing together! 

Beautiful additions to the board Jadies! ❤️ All the mod shots


----------



## fanofjadeite

Couldnt resist taking a pic of my permanent bangle yesterday at lunch.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> Couldnt resist taking a pic of my permanent bangle yesterday at lunch.
> View attachment 4461028



Golden honey goodness I love the golden and brown hues in this and your bracelet is too cute!


----------



## fanofjadeite

2boys_jademommy said:


> Golden honey goodness I love the golden and brown hues in this and your bracelet is too cute!


Thanks, jademommy  i bought the 24k gold cat bead and couldnt decide if i should make it into a ring or bracelet. But after giving it much thoughts, i decided that i like it better as a bracelet, so i added some small jade beads to the ends of the adjustable bracelet and voila! its become my favorite bracelet.


----------



## jadeitebear

Hi mrsblue, I think we match! This is become my go to bangle for everyday wear with two lavender spots and the rest is apple green. The lavender is fainter than yours I think but same idea. 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Other side:


----------



## jadeitebear

mrsblue said:


> Thank you 2boys_jademommy! Actually there are only two patches of lavender and the rest is apple green.  I’ve just got it last week and I find myself staring at it way too often.


Got to figure out how to add pics to a reply.


----------



## mrsblue

jadeitebear said:


> Hi mrsblue, I think we match! This is become my go to bangle for everyday wear with two lavender spots and the rest is apple green. The lavender is fainter than yours I think but same idea.
> View attachment 4461708
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other side:
> View attachment 4461714


I really like the combination of lavender and green together


----------



## jadeitebear

CR, you have inspired me to create matching sets.

Adding some beads to my Xinjiang Hetian banglle and re-purposed necklace I was not wearing by restringing it into a double twisted strand. This one is truly a double strand, not a single long one doubled over. I love love the result.


The full set. I'll get a mod shot of the necklace when there is better light.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> CR, you have inspired me to create matching sets.
> 
> Adding some beads to my Xinjiang Hetian banglle and re-purposed necklace I was not wearing by restringing it into a double twisted strand. This one is truly a double strand, not a single long one doubled over. I love love the result.
> View attachment 4462367
> 
> The full set. I'll get a mod shot of the necklace when there is better light.
> View attachment 4462370


Love this amazing set! I really ❤️ the beads and the bangle together. Just perfect!


----------



## jadeitebear

Here are the beads. These feel so nice and cool to wear especially in the heat wave we have been having lately  

Hope you are enjoying the weekend, Jadies!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> Here are the beads. These feel so nice and cool to wear especially in the heat wave we have been having lately
> 
> Hope you are enjoying the weekend, Jadies!
> View attachment 4463066


JB this is quite lovely! The tone of those beads looks great in you


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

jadeitebear said:


> Here are the beads. These feel so nice and cool to wear especially in the heat wave we have been having lately
> 
> Hope you are enjoying the weekend, Jadies!
> View attachment 4463066



Your bead necklace looks lovely on you JB. I love how the beads have subtle  differenced in colour.


----------



## jadeitebear

2boys_jademommy said:


> Your bead necklace looks lovely on you JB. I love how the beads have subtle  differenced in colour.





Cyanide Rose said:


> JB this is quite lovely! The tone of those beads looks great in you


Thank you 2boys_jademommy and C Rose. The beads are slightly translucent so the ones in the front look lighter and the ones in the shadow below them look darker. It gives it kind of a varied effect.


----------



## jadeitebear

More coordinated jades. I hope I am not getting too matchy-matchy.


----------



## SmokieDragon

My new green, grey and black bangle with matching ring


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> More coordinated jades. I hope I am not getting too matchy-matchy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4463944


Beautiful! I don’t think it’s too matchy. That blue green is gorgeous BTW


----------



## Cyanide Rose

SmokieDragon said:


> My new green, grey and black bangle with matching ring


 Great color combination! The ring and bangle look great together!


----------



## jadeitebear

SmokieDragon said:


> My new green, grey and black bangle with matching ring


Smokie, the color combinations in your bangle look amazing. The gray looks almost dark purple in the pics. Nicely matched ring as well.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

jadeitebear said:


> More coordinated jades. I hope I am not getting too matchy-matchy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4463944


Not too matchy at all - the pieces look great together I love your bangle


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

SmokieDragon said:


> My new green, grey and black bangle with matching ring


So many colour transitions in your bangle. I love the dark side best


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cyanide Rose said:


> Great color combination! The ring and bangle look great together!





jadeitebear said:


> Smokie, the color combinations in your bangle look amazing. The gray looks almost dark purple in the pics. Nicely matched ring as well.





2boys_jademommy said:


> So many colour transitions in your bangle. I love the dark side best



Thanks so much! I feel a great sense of peace with this bangle and it’s so comfortable too! @Cyanide Rose , I didn’t expect that the ring would match so well - a delightful surprise! @jadeitebear , also notice that about the gray part! @2boys_jademommy , the dark side near the green caught my eye too!


----------



## jadeitebear

2boys_jademommy said:


> Not too matchy at all - the pieces look great together I love your bangle


Thank you 2boys! The Olmec bangle is one of my favorites. Wearing today: the beads are little black jadeites a really nice seller from Russia sent as a gift with an order. It was actually earrings but I turned them into a bracelet because I do not wear dangling earrings.
Have a nice day, Jadies!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> Thank you 2boys! The Olmec bangle is one of my favorites. Wearing today: the beads are little black jadeites a really nice seller from Russia sent as a gift with an order. It was actually earrings but I turned them into a bracelet because I do not wear dangling earrings.
> Have a nice day, Jadies!
> View attachment 4465240


Nice bead work JB Beautiful bangle of course!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Wearing jadeite today. I haven’t worn lemonade in a long time. I love her bright tone on such a yucky day ☺️


----------



## jadeitebear

Cyanide Rose said:


> Wearing jadeite today. I haven’t worn lemonade in a long time. I love her bright tone on such a yucky day ☺️


CR, Lemonade is just perfectly cheery and suits you so well!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> CR, Lemonade is just perfectly cheery and suits you so well!





jadeitebear said:


> CR, Lemonade is just perfectly cheery and suits you so well!


Hi JB, thanks so much! It seems so much bigger now with lemonade being a 61 and Pi  being 56.5. I tried and I actually got lemonade on my left wrist. So excited I’m hoping it will be ok there, because I wear a tennis bracelet on that wrist. I’ll see soon enough, I’ve never worn a bangle on that side. Just silver and gold bracelets normally, so I’ll see how it goes


----------



## mrsblue

Hi jadies, I really really like the color and the translucency of this bangle, however, I find it a bit too thick on me... I do prefer slimmer bangles... what do you guys think?


----------



## mrsblue

The one on the front is my preferred thickness... but the translucency is not nearly as good as the one that I have on now(the one on the back).


----------



## Doncaster42

Good afternoon Jade Experts.
I'm new to TPF though I've lurked around the Forum (esp at the Bottega Veneta threads) for a while now.
I was raving to my mum about the collective wisdom (she doesn't quite comprehend the term 'crowd-sourcing') of the internet, and on her behalf, I'd like to ask if you know more about the kind of jade that she has stashed away. She neither wears nor likes them very much, am afraid. 
They belonged to my great-grandmother and grandmother who have since passed on and all we know is that some of the pieces date back to the turn of the century (e.g., the hairpin) when the family moved from China to Singapore. Some were re-set in gold in Singapore (1930s-50s) and she recalls my grandmother using the term 'feicui yu'.
That's all we know.
Hope you can help.

Our thanks,
Doncaster42 & Mum
Melbourne, Singapore


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

mrsblue said:


> Hi jadies, I really really like the color and the translucency of this bangle, however, I find it a bit too thick on me... I do prefer slimmer bangles... what do you guys think?



Mrsblue I think your bangle looks beautiful on you and not too thick at all. I find slimmer bangles and princess bangle tend to be more feminine while the thicker bangles are more modern and make more of a statement. What is the difference in millimetres between your two bangles? And actually now I realize I’ve answered your question based on width and not thickness. You were referring to the thickness/ height of the bangle....In any event I think the bangle proportions look great on you


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Doncaster42 said:


> Good afternoon Jade Experts.
> I'm new to TPF though I've lurked around the Forum (esp at the Bottega Veneta threads) for a while now.
> I was raving to my mum about the collective wisdom (she doesn't quite comprehend the term 'crowd-sourcing') of the internet, and on her behalf, I'd like to ask if you know more about the kind of jade that she has stashed away. She neither wears nor likes them very much, am afraid.
> They belonged to my great-grandmother and grandmother who have since passed on and all we know is that some of the pieces date back to the turn of the century (e.g., the hairpin) when the family moved from China to Singapore. Some were re-set in gold in Singapore (1930s-50s) and she recalls my grandmother using the term 'feicui yu'.
> That's all we know.
> Hope you can help.
> 
> Our thanks,
> Doncaster42 & Mum
> Melbourne, Singapore



How lovely and special your mum’s collection is! That hairpin is definitely from a different era. I’ve never seen anyone wear a jade hairpin in real life before. Those jade earrings with the dainty pearls are gorgeous and I also love the jade link bracelet. Thank you so much for sharing your mum’s jade from so many generations.


----------



## Doncaster42

Thank you @2boys_jademommy 
Mum is happy to hear your comments. She's getting on in years and last wore some of them in her 20's when my grandma was still alive.
It's the first time in 50+ years they've seen daylight.
Would anyone know from sight via these pictures (sorry that some were blurry) if it's true that these are indeed feicui yu - I assume jadeite, not nephrite?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

mrsblue said:


> Hi jadies, I really really like the color and the translucency of this bangle, however, I find it a bit too thick on me... I do prefer slimmer bangles... what do you guys think?


I really like the bangle you are wearing as well. It looks great on you. I must say, I personally find princess bangle that fit a bit snug more comfortable. In d shapes I like them much thicker and a bit bigger in terms of fit. The princess bangle is pretty but I am a fan of translucency as well. Choosing one bangle is so difficult, I envy Jadies that can pick a bangle and wear it permanently


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Doncaster42 said:


> Good afternoon Jade Experts.
> I'm new to TPF though I've lurked around the Forum (esp at the Bottega Veneta threads) for a while now.
> I was raving to my mum about the collective wisdom (she doesn't quite comprehend the term 'crowd-sourcing') of the internet, and on her behalf, I'd like to ask if you know more about the kind of jade that she has stashed away. She neither wears nor likes them very much, am afraid.
> They belonged to my great-grandmother and grandmother who have since passed on and all we know is that some of the pieces date back to the turn of the century (e.g., the hairpin) when the family moved from China to Singapore. Some were re-set in gold in Singapore (1930s-50s) and she recalls my grandmother using the term 'feicui yu'.
> That's all we know.
> Hope you can help.
> 
> Our thanks,
> Doncaster42 & Mum
> Melbourne, Singapore



What an amazing collection! Such lovely pieces! I love the bracelet and the earrings. That pin is amazing, I would have that made into a spiral ring, it’s quite lovely  They all look like jadeite to me. Having something my elders wore would be so sweet. You are a lucky one!


----------



## Doncaster42

Thank you @Cyanide Rose; this should reassure my mum.
I know next to nothing about jade as Aussies aren't generally interested in it. Opals are another matter.
I'll keep lurking around tPF's 'Jade' threads and your wonderful contributions, and perhaps, one day, I might test drive 1 or 2 pieces.
Cheers!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Doncaster42 said:


> Thank you @Cyanide Rose; this should reassure my mum.
> I know next to nothing about jade as Aussies aren't generally interested in it. Opals are another matter.
> I'll keep lurking around tPF's 'Jade' threads and your wonderful contributions, and perhaps, one day, I might test drive 1 or 2 pieces.
> Cheers!


Opals are so yummy, especially black opals. Please post mod shot if you decide to test drive any of your collection. That bangle is so traditional and such a beauty! I would definitely wear that, if I could fit it


----------



## Doncaster42

Yes, Ma'am. Noted on the pics as well  Here's to a lovely weekend.


----------



## jadeitebear

Doncaster42 said:


> Good afternoon Jade Experts.
> I'm new to TPF though I've lurked around the Forum (esp at the Bottega Veneta threads) for a while now.
> I was raving to my mum about the collective wisdom (she doesn't quite comprehend the term 'crowd-sourcing') of the internet, and on her behalf, I'd like to ask if you know more about the kind of jade that she has stashed away. She neither wears nor likes them very much, am afraid.
> They belonged to my great-grandmother and grandmother who have since passed on and all we know is that some of the pieces date back to the turn of the century (e.g., the hairpin) when the family moved from China to Singapore. Some were re-set in gold in Singapore (1930s-50s) and she recalls my grandmother using the term 'feicui yu'.
> That's all we know.
> Hope you can help.
> 
> Our thanks,
> Doncaster42 & Mum
> Melbourne, Singapore


What a beautiful collection! Thank you for sharing. I say definitely give some of the pieces a test drive. The two rings, the lovely teardrop earrings or even the pendant and link bracelet have such timeless lines that can be dressed up or down and worn very easily as they are everyday, or give them a go at a special occasion. Try what piece speaks to you and so what if people around you don't care for wearing jade, you'll have a connection with your family that's all yours and makes wearing them even more special.



mrsblue said:


> The one on the front is my preferred thickness... but the translucency is not nearly as good as the one that I have on now(the one on the back).


Tough choice. I too prefer slimmer bangles and translucency yet combining them in the same bangle is so elusive. I like the one on you even though it's wider, it looks really good on you. Maybe model the other one too


----------



## Doncaster42

Thanks for the advice @jadeitebear 
I need to work up the courage to.
Mum cracked a bangle in her 20s and promptly stopped wearing jade.
My grandma (her name was 'Green Jade' = yu qing) was apparently quite upset.
You know the break a mirror and 7 years of bad luck follows kind of thing? 
So, chip a bangle and ...
I'll most definitely get back to this thread when I finally do!
Thanks for being so welcoming


----------



## PJcherri

Hello hello I'm still lurking about (lol) and it's always nice to see this thread filled with jaddies and photos!

I've only been able to wear my super pale green to white jade beaded bracelet for the last couple of months. Ended up developing chronic hives due to stress and haven't been able to wear necklaces and bracelets. I've only stuck to this one because I can pop it off (and it was a cheaper piece) whenever I start swelling up. Mosquitoes this season has definitely not been helping either  Upside that it matches so many things because it's so light in colour.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

PJcherri said:


> Hello hello I'm still lurking about (lol) and it's always nice to see this thread filled with jaddies and photos!
> 
> I've only been able to wear my super pale green to white jade beaded bracelet for the last couple of months. Ended up developing chronic hives due to stress and haven't been able to wear necklaces and bracelets. I've only stuck to this one because I can pop it off (and it was a cheaper piece) whenever I start swelling up. Mosquitoes this season has definitely not been helping either  Upside that it matches so many things because it's so light in colour.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!


Hi PJ! I so know what you mean about the hives. Ugh But it always helps to have an upside  Your beads are very nice and make a beautiful statement. It’s funny, I seem to favorite some of my least expensive pieces too. I think it’s the way the pieces feel to you when worn. Beads are pretty versatile too, because you can always restring them and add a pop of color for a different look


----------



## Junkenpo

Doncaster42 said:


> Good afternoon Jade Experts.
> I'm new to TPF though I've lurked around the Forum (esp at the Bottega Veneta threads) for a while now.
> I was raving to my mum about the collective wisdom (she doesn't quite comprehend the term 'crowd-sourcing') of the internet, and on her behalf, I'd like to ask if you know more about the kind of jade that she has stashed away. She neither wears nor likes them very much, am afraid.
> They belonged to my great-grandmother and grandmother who have since passed on and all we know is that some of the pieces date back to the turn of the century (e.g., the hairpin) when the family moved from China to Singapore. Some were re-set in gold in Singapore (1930s-50s) and she recalls my grandmother using the term 'feicui yu'.
> That's all we know.
> Hope you can help.
> 
> Our thanks,
> Doncaster42 & Mum
> Melbourne, Singapore



Your family has a beautiful collection!   The greens are quite bright.  I would wear any of them happily, especially the hair stick.    If knowing the precise quality of the stones is important to you, I definitely encourage you to find a reputable company to test your jade.  It can be hard to tell A jadeite from treated jadeite or other jade-like stones from pictures alone over the internet.  

To start,  you could put the pieces under UV light to check for fluorescence (if the stones glow, they are likely treated).   For the bangle, if you have a kitchen scale you could also do a specific gravity test.


----------



## essiedub

Doncaster42 said:


> Good afternoon Jade Experts.
> I'm new to TPF though I've lurked around the Forum (esp at the Bottega Veneta threads) for a while now.
> I was raving to my mum about the collective wisdom (she doesn't quite comprehend the term 'crowd-sourcing') of the internet, and on her behalf, I'd like to ask if you know more about the kind of jade that she has stashed away. She neither wears nor likes them very much, am afraid.
> They belonged to my great-grandmother and grandmother who have since passed on and all we know is that some of the pieces date back to the turn of the century (e.g., the hairpin) when the family moved from China to Singapore. Some were re-set in gold in Singapore (1930s-50s) and she recalls my grandmother using the term 'feicui yu'.
> That's all we know.
> Hope you can help.
> 
> Our thanks,
> Doncaster42 & Mum
> Melbourne, Singapore



These are so pretty! There was this other thread in which a TPFer @*FaithGrace* posted all different grades of jade and the pricing etc. at the time 2014.  It was so educational and interesting .  Some really spectacular pieces with prices to match! I think jade prices have soared even more since then.  I don't think she’s around any more. Anyway, it’s worth a lookto get a feel for prices before you go visit an appraiser/specialist. I learned a lot there..(mostly that my pieces are not top grade)
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/jade-and-jadeite-photos-only-no-chat.855984/page-6


----------



## Doncaster42

Thank you so much @essiedub and @Junkenpo 
Yeah, we just might get these appraised to see if they are indeed the family 'heirlooms' that Mum has been told they are.
If and when we do, I will keep the good people here updated.
Thank you for being such a valuable resource. I really appreciate the time each has taken to respond to this noob.
Wear your beautiful jade in good health!
Cheers and a lovely weekend to all.


----------



## mrsblue

2boys_jademommy said:


> Mrsblue I think your bangle looks beautiful on you and not too thick at all. I find slimmer bangles and princess bangle tend to be more feminine while the thicker bangles are more modern and make more of a statement. What is the difference in millimetres between your two bangles? And actually now I realize I’ve answered your question based on width and not thickness. You were referring to the thickness/ height of the bangle....In any event I think the bangle proportions look great on you



Thank you 2boys.  I was referring to the height, I wish it were slimmer. And I’m not sure the difference in height, but the slimmer lavender one has an inner circle of 51, and the apple green one 53. 53 moves around a lot since 50-51 is my size.


----------



## mrsblue

Cyanide Rose said:


> I really like the bangle you are wearing as well. It looks great on you. I must say, I personally find princess bangle that fit a bit snug more comfortable. In d shapes I like them much thicker and a bit bigger in terms of fit. The princess bangle is pretty but I am a fan of translucency as well. Choosing one bangle is so difficult, I envy Jadies that can pick a bangle and wear it permanently


Thank you Cyanide Rose. Right??!!! I totally agree on that! Its so difficult to find “the one.” So far I’ve seen only one that I really love and fits well, its of glassy variety, and it is wayyyyy out of my budget. One day!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

mrsblue said:


> Thank you Cyanide Rose. Right??!!! I totally agree on that! Its so difficult to find “the one.” So far I’ve seen only one that I really love and fits well, its of glassy variety, and it is wayyyyy out of my budget. One day!


You’re so welcome! I want a nice wide thick mutton fat bangle, with a little skin on it


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Good Day Jadies! I thought I was grabbing lemonade but grabbed this one by accident. I was racing to get ready for a birthday party, oh well it will do  Enjoy your weekend Jadies!


----------



## essiedub

Cyanide Rose said:


> Good Day Jadies! I thought I was grabbing lemonade but grabbed this one by accident. I was racing to get ready for a birthday party, oh well it will do  Enjoy your weekend Jadies!


Those are some eye popping diamonds! I like your watch. And of course your jade bangle and the yurman cuffs. Such a nice stack. There’s an art to stacking that i have not quite figured out.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

essiedub said:


> Those are some eye popping diamonds! I like your watch. And of course your jade bangle and the yurman cuffs. Such a nice stack. There’s an art to stacking that i have not quite figured out.


Hi essiedub! You’re so kind, Thanks so much! Those bracelets are at least 20 years old and I’ve been wearing them together for the past 8 months or so. I’m so glad they look ok together, I was worried they would be too much with the bangle


----------



## jadeitebear

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi essiedub! You’re so kind, Thanks so much! Those bracelets are at least 20 years old and I’ve been wearing them together for the past 8 months or so. I’m so glad they look ok together, I was worried they would be too much with the bangle


Not too much at all. The crystalline jadeite bangle fits right in! I need to work on my stacking skills. Nicely done, C Rose.


----------



## narya

Hi, has anyone bought from ebay seller shishi.09? Are their jadeite Grade A?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> Not too much at all. The crystalline jadeite bangle fits right in! I need to work on my stacking skills. Nicely done, C Rose.


Hey JB! Thanks so much, I really appreciate it! I think I just got lucky lol. I was surprised that so many people at the party asked about jade. It was a really nice time. Grandma turned 90. Wow, I hope I’m around that long and I look as good as she does


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cyanide Rose said:


> Grandma turned 90. Wow, I hope I’m around that long and I look as good as she does



And I’m sure you’ll still be rocking your jade bangles then!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Light lavender and green princess


----------



## Cyanide Rose

SmokieDragon said:


> And I’m sure you’ll still be rocking your jade bangles then!





SmokieDragon said:


> Light lavender and green princess


Haha  Thanks SmokieDragon, I certainly will be. That’s a beautiful bangle, ❤️ The pop of green! 

I hope all the Jadies are enjoying there weekend


----------



## Cyanide Rose

narya said:


> Hi, has anyone bought from ebay seller shishi.09? Are their jadeite Grade A?


Hi narya, I purchased a few black bangles from them four years ago that checked out ok but I don’t trust the jadeite he currently has listed. There is a thread with a list of trusted seller that you can do a search for. It has some pretty good  information. As well as reviews of some sellers


----------



## jadeitebear

narya said:


> Hi, has anyone bought from ebay seller shishi.09? Are their jadeite Grade A?


Hi Narya, you can check out my reply to your question in "The Reputable jade Sellers list" thread. Hope you find the right jade!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cyanide Rose said:


> Haha  Thanks SmokieDragon, I certainly will be. That’s a beautiful bangle, ❤️ The pop of green!
> 
> I hope all the Jadies are enjoying there weekend



Thanks so much and happy weekend too!


----------



## Molly0

Cyanide Rose said:


> Good Day Jadies! I thought I was grabbing lemonade but grabbed this one by accident. I was racing to get ready for a birthday party, oh well it will do  Enjoy your weekend Jadies!


Wow!  That is so gorgeous!
CR, you are reviving my love for Jade.   That is inspirational.
That’s it! I’m getting out my bangles!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Molly0 said:


> Wow!  That is so gorgeous!
> CR, you are reviving my love for Jade.   That is inspirational.
> That’s it! I’m getting out my bangles!


Hey there MollyO! Pull them out and let us see what you are wearing  I wear something jade 24/7 now. I even have a couple I sleep in. LOL It might sound crazy, but some bangles give me a more peaceful vibe


----------



## Molly0

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hey there MollyO! Pull them out and let us see what you are wearing  I wear something jade 24/7 now. I even have a couple I sleep in. LOL It might sound crazy, but some bangles give me a more peaceful vibe


Not crazy at all!  Me too, but I have sadly been ignoring my Jade lately.
I’ve stacked a few bracelets on my left hand and added in “Ellen” (a jadeite gift  from a very lovely lady).
Here’s a pic of what you inspired:


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 4469889
> View attachment 4469890
> 
> Not crazy at all!  Me too, but I have sadly been ignoring my Jade lately.
> I’ve stacked a few bracelets on my left hand and added in “Ellen” (a jadeite gift  from a very lovely lady).
> Here’s a pic what you inspired:


I absolutely adore this! I love mixing metals, but the yellow gold is my fave. Very cool bangles/ bracelet and jade combination. You wear it very well!  Had to add love for the tennis bracelet, I really like the style


----------



## Molly0

Cyanide Rose said:


> I absolutely adore this! I love mixing metals, but the yellow gold is my fave. Very cool bangles/ bracelet and jade combination. You wear it very well!  Had to add love for the tennis bracelet, I really like the style


Thanks!  I love mixing metals too.  All those years ago, when choosing a wedding band, I even insisted that my wedding band must be in BOTH white & yellow gold. Glad I did that.


----------



## NephriteGoddess

Hello everyone,

I hope all's well and that 2019 is treating you well so far! As always, it's so nice to stop by and check out the lovely jade. So many beautiful ones! Here are a few that I've been wearing lately.

What I'm wearing today, a white and brown Siberian nephrite bangle - very fond of the rich brown tones in it.
	

		
			
		

		
	





This second one, I've worn quite a bit lately: Siberian nephrite with a few chatoyant sections on it. The chatoyancy is hard to capture in photos (especially since I'm not really good at taking pics anyway) So, unfortunately you can't really see it, but I tried 




This last one is a bit of a combo. A three-strand Siberian nephrite bead bracelet with an Indonesian nephrite bangle. I just did this as a bit of a last minute thing out the door last week. Anyway, they are both a very intense, bright green, and I tried to use the sunlight in the photo to help capture how green they are. I have a few Indonesian nephrite pieces, but this bangle is my favorite Indonesian piece. Although it has a lot of "flowers" and a few dark inclusions, there's so much going on in it. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thanks all for the opportunity to share!!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Molly0 said:


> Thanks!  I love mixing metals too.  All those years ago, when choosing a wedding band, I even insisted that my wedding band must be in BOTH white & yellow gold. Glad I did that.


You’re so welcome! I wish I had done that. I just got into jewelry in the last five or six years, although I’ve been dealing in jewelry for many years. Now I really regret some of the pieces I let go. But I have truly made up for my mistake, according to my husband  I ❤️ jewelry and handbags now. Jewelry much more than handbags


----------



## Cyanide Rose

NephriteGoddess said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I hope all's well and that 2019 is treating you well so far! As always, it's so nice to stop by and check out the lovely jade. So many beautiful ones! Here are a few that I've been wearing lately.
> 
> What I'm wearing today, a white and brown Siberian nephrite bangle - very fond of the rich brown tones in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4469926
> 
> 
> 
> This second one, I've worn quite a bit lately: Siberian nephrite with a few chatoyant sections on it. The chatoyancy is hard to capture in photos (especially since I'm not really good at taking pics anyway) So, unfortunately you can't really see it, but I tried
> 
> View attachment 4469931
> 
> 
> This last one is a bit of a combo. A three-strand Siberian nephrite bead bracelet with an Indonesian nephrite bangle. I just did this as a bit of a last minute thing out the door last week. Anyway, they are both a very intense, bright green, and I tried to use the sunlight in the photo to help capture how green they are. I have a few Indonesian nephrite pieces, but this bangle is my favorite Indonesian piece. Although it has a lot of "flowers" and a few dark inclusions, there's so much going on in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4469934
> 
> 
> Thanks all for the opportunity to share!!


Such beautiful and unique pieces NG! I have been good at not shopping the last couple weeks, but that first bangle is making me weak. OMG ❤️


----------



## NephriteGoddess

Cyanide Rose said:


> Such beautiful and unique pieces NG! I have been good at not shopping the last couple weeks, but that first bangle is making me weak. OMG ❤️



Hi Cyanide Rose - thanks!! 

Yeah it's hard isn't it? I haven't purchased anything new in a while (and my husband is quite happy about that, lol). I also noticed that the price of nephrite has been rising, too, which is a factor. Plus, it doesn't help that I like thick cuffs, which use more material, making them extra pricey, lol.

Anyway, I LOVE your selection of nephrite bangles - particularly the white/brown combinations - so, so, lovely!!!! You also have one with dendrites that drool over!! I am living vicariously through your posts, when I can catch them - well, everyone's posts actually - so inspiring


----------



## Cyanide Rose

NephriteGoddess said:


> Hi Cyanide Rose - thanks!!
> 
> Yeah it's hard isn't it? I haven't purchased anything new in a while (and my husband is quite happy about that, lol). I also noticed that the price of nephrite has been rising, too, which is a factor. Plus, it doesn't help that I like thick cuffs, which use more material, making them extra pricey, lol.
> 
> Anyway, I LOVE your selection of nephrite bangles - particularly the white/brown combinations - so, so, lovely!!!! You also have one with dendrites that drool over!! I am living vicariously through your posts, when I can catch them - well, everyone's posts actually - so inspiring


You are so right NG! The beauties posted here are so gorgeous! I love seeing  more activity on this thread as well, because this is truly one of my favorites. 

Thanks so much for your kind words on my pieces. My nephrite obsession has really exploded lately. I’m trying not to buy this piece but your brown and white bangle has me soooo tempted


----------



## jadeitebear

N


NephriteGoddess said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I hope all's well and that 2019 is treating you well so far! As always, it's so nice to stop by and check out the lovely jade. So many beautiful ones! Here are a few that I've been wearing lately.
> 
> What I'm wearing today, a white and brown Siberian nephrite bangle - very fond of the rich brown tones in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4469926
> 
> 
> 
> This second one, I've worn quite a bit lately: Siberian nephrite with a few chatoyant sections on it. The chatoyancy is hard to capture in photos (especially since I'm not really good at taking pics anyway) So, unfortunately you can't really see it, but I tried
> 
> View attachment 4469931
> 
> 
> This last one is a bit of a combo. A three-strand Siberian nephrite bead bracelet with an Indonesian nephrite bangle. I just did this as a bit of a last minute thing out the door last week. Anyway, they are both a very intense, bright green, and I tried to use the sunlight in the photo to help capture how green they are. I have a few Indonesian nephrite pieces, but this bangle is my favorite Indonesian piece. Although it has a lot of "flowers" and a few dark inclusions, there's so much going on in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4469934
> 
> 
> Thanks all for the opportunity to share!!


NG, your Siberian nephrite is TDF! I have been loving nephrite more and more, especially thick cuffs. It's funny how I like really dainty icy jadeite and really chubby nephrites. I guess I'm trying to make the best of both worlds, LOL. Yours (and CR's choice as well as the dendrite princess) really make me drool. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Molly0

Cyanide Rose said:


> You are so right NG! The beauties posted here are so gorgeous! I love seeing  more activity on this thread as well, because this is truly one of my favorites.
> 
> Thanks so much for your kind words on my pieces. My nephrite obsession has really exploded lately. I’m trying not to buy this piece but your brown and white bangle has me soooo tempted


Ooh!  Looks chocolatey! Yum!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cyanide Rose said:


> It might sound crazy, but some bangles give me a more peaceful vibe


 
I just started wearing jadeite bangles exactly a month ago and I really agree with your statement - I do feel greater peace with a couple of my bangles!

A green one for me today


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> N
> 
> NG, your Siberian nephrite is TDF! I have been loving nephrite more and more, especially thick cuffs. It's funny how I like really dainty icy jadeite and really chubby nephrites. I guess I'm trying to make the best of both worlds, LOL. Yours (and CR's choice as well as the dendrite princess) really make me drool. Thanks for sharing!





Molly0 said:


> Ooh!  Looks chocolatey! Yum!





SmokieDragon said:


> I just started wearing jadeite bangles exactly a month ago and I really agree with your statement - I do feel greater peace with a couple of my bangles!
> 
> A green one for me today



Thanks so much JB! I’m wearing that one as much as I can. I’m curious to see if it changes like jadeite can. I also wanted to put a yellow gold band on it with a diamond dangle. I’ve seen a few bangles with it and I love the look,  But I don’t want to regret altering it. Still thinking about it. 

Isn’t it just delicious Molly0! it’s a bit on the bigger side but that color isn’t so easy to find. Ugh, decisions 

SD, I love that bangle! It’s so icy! 
I have given away a few bangles because they didn’t have a good feel and their new owner love them. I have also regretted not purchasing a bangle because it can take me forever to decide to purchase something, and later have the perfect bangle (mainly suggestions by friends) for me become available. Just proof that jade will find it’s owner


----------



## mrsblue

Was at the Hong Kong Jewellery & Gem Fair 4 consecutive days, and saw some ridiculously beautiful auction grade glassy jade!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 4469889
> View attachment 4469890
> 
> Not crazy at all!  Me too, but I have sadly been ignoring my Jade lately.
> I’ve stacked a few bracelets on my left hand and added in “Ellen” (a jadeite gift  from a very lovely lady).
> Here’s a pic of what you inspired:



Hi Molly! BEAUTIFUL stack I like mixing yellow and white gold too.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

NephriteGoddess said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I hope all's well and that 2019 is treating you well so far! As always, it's so nice to stop by and check out the lovely jade. So many beautiful ones! Here are a few that I've been wearing lately.
> 
> What I'm wearing today, a white and brown Siberian nephrite bangle - very fond of the rich brown tones in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4469926
> 
> 
> 
> This second one, I've worn quite a bit lately: Siberian nephrite with a few chatoyant sections on it. The chatoyancy is hard to capture in photos (especially since I'm not really good at taking pics anyway) So, unfortunately you can't really see it, but I tried
> 
> View attachment 4469931
> 
> 
> This last one is a bit of a combo. A three-strand Siberian nephrite bead bracelet with an Indonesian nephrite bangle. I just did this as a bit of a last minute thing out the door last week. Anyway, they are both a very intense, bright green, and I tried to use the sunlight in the photo to help capture how green they are. I have a few Indonesian nephrite pieces, but this bangle is my favorite Indonesian piece. Although it has a lot of "flowers" and a few dark inclusions, there's so much going on in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4469934
> 
> 
> Thanks all for the opportunity to share!!



Your nephrite cuffs are gorgeous. I’m partial to that creamy Siberian chocolate and vanilla bangle.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> You are so right NG! The beauties posted here are so gorgeous! I love seeing  more activity on this thread as well, because this is truly one of my favorites.
> 
> Thanks so much for your kind words on my pieces. My nephrite obsession has really exploded lately. I’m trying not to buy this piece but your brown and white bangle has me soooo tempted



This one’s going to be hard to resist I love the rich colour.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

SmokieDragon said:


> I just started wearing jadeite bangles exactly a month ago and I really agree with your statement - I do feel greater peace with a couple of my bangles!
> 
> A green one for me today



I find looking at my bangles calming. I really like this sage green bangle. It’s jelly like


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cyanide Rose said:


> SD, I love that bangle! It’s so icy!





2boys_jademommy said:


> I find looking at my bangles calming. I really like this sage green bangle. It’s jelly like



Thanks so much, ladies!


----------



## Molly0

I know this is quite old fashioned but I love wearing the pop of green.


----------



## jadeitebear

2boys_jademommy said:


> I find looking at my bangles calming. I really like this sage green bangle. It’s jelly like


Smokie Dragon, what a beauty. It is quite calming to look at and I imagine much more calming to wear!


mrsblue said:


> Was at the Hong Kong Jewellery & Gem Fair 4 consecutive days, and saw some ridiculously beautiful auction grade glassy jade!!


Mrsblue, I hope they let you take pictures 


Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks so much JB! I’m wearing that one as much as I can. I’m curious to see if it changes like jadeite can. I also wanted to put a yellow gold band on it with a diamond dangle. I’ve seen a few bangles with it and I love the look,  But I don’t want to regret altering it. Still thinking about it.
> 
> Isn’t it just delicious Molly0! it’s a bit on the bigger side but that color isn’t so easy to find. Ugh, decisions
> 
> SD, I love that bangle! It’s so icy!
> I have given away a few bangles because they didn’t have a good feel and their new owner love them. I have also regretted not purchasing a bangle because it can take me forever to decide to purchase something, and later have the perfect bangle (mainly suggestions by friends) for me become available. Just proof that jade will find it’s owner


CR, I know what you mean about adding the band and dangle. These are so in. I considered adding one to one of my bangles but I worry that it is going to end up looking like it was cracked and repaired.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Molly0 said:


> I know this is quite old fashioned but I love wearing the pop of green.
> View attachment 4471678
> View attachment 4471679



Not old fashioned at all Molly - you look fabulous!


----------



## Molly0

2boys_jademommy said:


> Not old fashioned at all Molly - you look fabulous!


So kind of you.  Thanks!
  Boy, when Jade creeps back into your life, you want to wear it all at once!  .


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Molly0 said:


> I know this is quite old fashioned but I love wearing the pop of green.
> View attachment 4471678
> View attachment 4471679





Molly0 said:


> So kind of you.  Thanks!
> Boy, when Jade creeps back into your life, you want to wear it all at once!  .


What a gorgeous classic beauty! I completely understand, I took a bit of a break from jade and now I have to have a piece on 24/7


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> Smokie Dragon, what a beauty. It is quite calming to look at and I imagine much more calming to wear!
> 
> Mrsblue, I hope they let you take pictures
> 
> CR, I know what you mean about adding the band and dangle. These are so in. I considered adding one to one of my bangles but I worry that it is going to end up looking like it was cracked and repaired.


Yes my friend! That’s exactly why I’m hesitating. I think I will wait until I actually have a crack on a bangle I wear often. The bangle I’ve been wearing with my metal bangles has a ton of stone lines, but I’m guessing they are all healed because it has a beautiful chime. But they really look like serious cracks.


----------



## LunaDoo

Cyanide Rose said:


> Yes my friend! That’s exactly why I’m hesitating. I think I will wait until I actually have a crack on a bangle I wear often. The bangle I’ve been wearing with my metal bangles has a ton of stone lines, but I’m guessing they are all healed because it has a beautiful chime. But they really look like serious cracks.


I DO have cracks in a bangle that I’ve been trying to get repaired! I have called, emailed and sent photos to Churk but have gotten nowhere as far as getting an actual estimate for the work (very simple, plain gold bands). Yes, they have replied at times, but haven’t given me any idea about the cost. It makes me reluctant to send the bangle in, but I don’t have anyone here who is experienced with this type of repair and I think he would do a beautiful job. Anyone else have a similar experience?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

LunaDoo said:


> I DO have cracks in a bangle that I’ve been trying to get repaired! I have called, emailed and sent photos to Churk but have gotten nowhere as far as getting an actual estimate for the work (very simple, plain gold bands). Yes, they have replied at times, but haven’t given me any idea about the cost. It makes me reluctant to send the bangle in, but I don’t have anyone here who is experienced with this type of repair and I think he would do a beautiful job. Anyone else have a similar experience?


Hi LunaDoo! I contacted churk too. He asked for  pictures from all angles and said that he had two options. One with just glue and glue with two little screws. After seeing my bangle he said he could do it but he didn’t say anything about a price. Honestly, I didn’t ask but now that you mentioned price... I’m curious. I thought about gold prices and obviously  it would depend on that, but I’m wondering with the labor would be too. Great question! I lost my jeweler because he moved out of my area and my current jewelers fees are ridiculous. Very expensive but it’s hard to find a good bench. so I’m used to paying the bill after the work now, but I really shouldn’t be.


----------



## jadeitebear

LunaDoo said:


> I DO have cracks in a bangle that I’ve been trying to get repaired! I have called, emailed and sent photos to Churk but have gotten nowhere as far as getting an actual estimate for the work (very simple, plain gold bands). Yes, they have replied at times, but haven’t given me any idea about the cost. It makes me reluctant to send the bangle in, but I don’t have anyone here who is experienced with this type of repair and I think he would do a beautiful job. Anyone else have a similar experience?


LunaDoo, that is exactly my experience with Churk! Replied once but no specifics about adding a band then dropped off communications entirely. I wonder if he is too busy or not interested in this kind of work.

CR, your bangle would look so pretty with a wide filigree gold banding covering the cracks area. I hope you find a jeweler to do it. It is so hard to find anyone to work on an existing piece!

I have dendrites on the brain with these beads from the jade mine. Too bad they don't have a dendrite-full nephrite bangle in my size. Or as my wallet would view it, "a good thing they don't". But seriously, a dendrite nephrite bangle with some pale green to white and brown dendrites would be a HG for me right now, your examples here are an inspiration.


----------



## LunaDoo

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi LunaDoo! I contacted churk too. He asked for  pictures from all angles and said that he had two options. One with just glue and glue with two little screws. After seeing my bangle he said he could do it but he didn’t say anything about a price. Honestly, I didn’t ask but now that you mentioned price... I’m curious. I thought about gold prices and obviously  it would depend on that, but I’m wondering with the labor would be too. Great question! I lost my jeweler because he moved out of my area and my current jewelers fees are ridiculous. Very expensive but it’s hard to find a good bench. so I’m used to paying the bill after the work now, but I really shouldn’t be.


Hmm, interesting. His wife was very emphatic that he doesn’t use epoxy, only the little screws/nails. I really would like to get my bangle fixed (not an expensive one, but much sentimental value), but I’m concerned that if I did send it to him it would sit for a long time and I would maybe have trouble getting it back. What to do, what to do...


----------



## Silverstar147

Cyanide Rose said:


> I hope all the Jadies are enjoying there weekend. Quite a bit of bad weather going out there stay safe everyone! Wearing bead stack today Still yucky out and keeping my fingers crossed we don’t lose power again. I’m so over this bad weather, but nephrite does bring a smile to my face


Wow, what an awesome stack of nephrite! Thanks for the treats to my eyes, CR!


----------



## Silverstar147

My jadeite “outfit” today


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> LunaDoo, that is exactly my experience with Churk! Replied once but no specifics about adding a band then dropped off communications entirely. I wonder if he is too busy or not interested in this kind of work.
> 
> CR, your bangle would look so pretty with a wide filigree gold banding covering the cracks area. I hope you find a jeweler to do it. It is so hard to find anyone to work on an existing piece!
> 
> I have dendrites on the brain with these beads from the jade mine. Too bad they don't have a dendrite-full nephrite bangle in my size. Or as my wallet would view it, "a good thing they don't". But seriously, a dendrite nephrite bangle with some pale green to white and brown dendrites would be a HG for me right now, your examples here are an inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4474528
> View attachment 4474538


Hi there JB! Very nice! These are on my favorite list on Etsy! I’m so glad you shared them, they are so pretty ❤️ I wanted to add that I would love a bangle like these  too, I found one a bit smaller than my size... I’m sooo tempted! 

Thanks so much for your advice on my bangle too  I hope to find a more reasonable bench soon and then I’ll give it a try.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

LunaDoo said:


> Hmm, interesting. His wife was very emphatic that he doesn’t use epoxy, only the little screws/nails. I really would like to get my bangle fixed (not an expensive one, but much sentimental value), but I’m concerned that if I did send it to him it would sit for a long time and I would maybe have trouble getting it back. What to do, what to do...


That is my concern too. I would want a time frame for completion and more regular communications. I’m also afraid of it getting damaged in the mail. My last bangle came in a styrofoam box and the post office still manage to crush in two corners. Thankfully it was the two that weren’t wear my bangle was located. I’ve had enough things damaged in the mail.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silverstar147 said:


> Wow, what an awesome stack of nephrite! Thanks for the treats to my eyes, CR!





Silverstar147 said:


> View attachment 4475256
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My jadeite “outfit” today


Hi SS! That’s so nice of you to say  My son thought they were candy LOL. 

Your Jade pieces are gorgeous and they look great together. The pendant is my fave ❤️


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silverstar147 said:


> View attachment 4475256
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My jadeite “outfit” today


 Beautiful jade pieces Silverstar especially your watery bangle.


----------



## Silverstar147

Thank you CR and 2boys_jademommy for your compliments! I absolutely love every one of them. They make me feel better on rough days as well as calmer days.


----------



## jadeitebear

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi there JB! Very nice! These are on my favorite list on Etsy! I’m so glad you shared them, they are so pretty ❤️ I wanted to add that I would love a bangle like these  too, I found one a bit smaller than my size... I’m sooo tempted!
> 
> Thanks so much for your advice on my bangle too  I hope to find a more reasonable bench soon and then I’ll give it a try.


Thanks CR! I got some other beads from them to extend another bracelet that was a bit tight (the matsalice celadon nephrite one, btw the match turned out quite well):
	

		
			
		

		
	



and could not resist getting some more of the dendrite beads. Stay strong on the smaller bangle! I have promised myself not to buy any more bangles I cannot wear though I am eyeing a nephrite princes 1mm too small for me... ah, temptations, temptations!


Silverstar147 said:


> View attachment 4475256
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My jadeite “outfit” today


SS, your ring and bangle are a perfect match! I love the pop of green on your pendant. It looks just right and refreshing with the soothing icy greens on you!

Much  Jadies, and a nice day!


----------



## gogo94

Hello all! Sharing bangle of today

Under different lighting


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

gogo94 said:


> Hello all! Sharing bangle of today
> 
> Under different lighting
> 
> View attachment 4476083
> 
> 
> View attachment 4476084



Gogo94 how bluetiful! Ok that was cheesy lol but I love the blue tone of your bangle in the first pic paired with that pretty blue ring. The colour changing of jade under various lighting never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## gogo94

2boys_jademommy said:


> Gogo94 how bluetiful! Ok that was cheesy lol but I love the blue tone of your bangle in the first pic paired with that pretty blue ring. The colour changing of jade under various lighting never ceases to amaze me.



Thanks 2boys. I love it’s slightly translucent. Somehow in real life it’s much more pure white and there were shades of light blue in different lights. Very strange!! I need to up my photo taking skill too. 

Hope everyone is having a nice Sunday!!


----------



## mintea

Hi ladies! Hope you're all having a lovely Sunday. It's been a while since I posted or read through this thread but lately I have had a hankering for new jade. This thread is dangerous for me unless I am already in the mood to shop anyway.  My problem with shopping is twofold... 1) I love all the colors, how do I pick?! and 2) I want to make the most of my budget but am still not entirely sure how to spot a "good value." I have really enjoyed scrolling through many pages of recent photos and discussion, everyone's jewelry is lovely.


----------



## Silverstar147

jadeitebear said:


> Thanks CR! I got some other beads from them to extend another bracelet that was a bit tight (the matsalice celadon nephrite one, btw the match turned out quite well):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4475918
> 
> and could not resist getting some more of the dendrite beads. Stay strong on the smaller bangle! I have promised myself not to buy any more bangles I cannot wear though I am eyeing a nephrite princes 1mm too small for me... ah, temptations, temptations!
> 
> SS, your ring and bangle are a perfect match! I love the pop of green on your pendant. It looks just right and refreshing with the soothing icy greens on you!
> 
> Much  Jadies, and a nice day!


Hi Jadeitebear!
Thank you for your compliments. I love the green pop on my light lavender Laughing Buddha too. It was made by Churk btw.
I was eyeing on a beaded bracelet just like yours on UJ a while ago. Its light color and translucency seem so soothing to me.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> Thanks CR! I got some other beads from them to extend another bracelet that was a bit tight (the matsalice celadon nephrite one, btw the match turned out quite well):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4475918
> 
> and could not resist getting some more of the dendrite beads. Stay strong on the smaller bangle! I have promised myself not to buy any more bangles I cannot wear though I am eyeing a nephrite princes 1mm too small for me... ah, temptations, temptations!
> 
> SS, your ring and bangle are a perfect match! I love the pop of green on your pendant. It looks just right and refreshing with the soothing icy greens on you!
> 
> Much  Jadies, and a nice day!


You’re so welcome! That’s good yo know. I have never purchased from them but I really like their inventory. I will definitely go back and see what they have now, although I shouldn’t be buying anything


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silverstar147 said:


> Thank you CR and 2boys_jademommy for your compliments! I absolutely love every one of them. They make me feel better on rough days as well as calmer days.


SS I so know what you mean. It’s been a rough couple weeks since a car hydroplaned into me during a bad storm and I was surprisingly calm after it happened. I love the way nephrite feels and I fiddled with a bangle the whole time I was on the phone with the other drivers insurance company and was still nice even after she asked me ridiculous questions. So my bangle saved her insurance rep from my wrath LOL.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

mintea said:


> Hi ladies! Hope you're all having a lovely Sunday. It's been a while since I posted or read through this thread but lately I have had a hankering for new jade. This thread is dangerous for me unless I am already in the mood to shop anyway.  My problem with shopping is twofold... 1) I love all the colors, how do I pick?! and 2) I want to make the most of my budget but am still not entirely sure how to spot a "good value." I have really enjoyed scrolling through many pages of recent photos and discussion, everyone's jewelry is lovely.


Hi mintea!  I usually go for colors I like. I am a huge fan of nephrite, so I love the more earthy tones and creamy texture. So greens, Browns, celadon and white of varying tones. In jadeite I like white bangles with splashes of deep green or dark lavender. So I say go for what you like 

As far as budget goes, I think that ties into what color or tone you prefer. If you prefer a bright green or lavender which is more popular, they will have a higher price tag. Translucency also plays a big roll in the price. Have you checked out the reputable sellers thread? There you can get some reviews on sellers and see some of the bangles purchased as well as their cost. I’m not sure if you have access to seeing jade in person, if so that would certainly help a lot. Most of us don’t, so we purchase our jade online which at first can be a bit challenging, but eventually you take the plunge and learn from that experience.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> SS I so know what you mean. It’s been a rough couple weeks since a car hydroplaned into me during a bad storm and I was surprisingly calm after it happened. I love the way nephrite feels and I fiddled with a bangle the whole time I was on the phone with the other drivers insurance company and was still nice even after she asked me ridiculous questions. So my bangle saved her insurance rep from my wrath LOL.


I hope you’re ok C Rose. I’m glad you had your jade to keep you calm. Hugs.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> I hope you’re ok C Rose. I’m glad you had your jade to keep you calm. Hugs.


 Thanks so much my friend, I really appreciate it  I’m getting there. Trying not to shop with all this time on my hands LOL. It’s not easy


----------



## gogo94

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi mintea!  I usually go for colors I like. I am a huge fan of nephrite, so I love the more earthy tones and creamy texture. So greens, Browns, celadon and white of varying tones. In jadeite I like white bangles with splashes of deep green or dark lavender. So I say go for what you like
> 
> As far as budget goes, I think that ties into what color or tone you prefer. If you prefer a bright green or lavender which is more popular, they will have a higher price tag. Translucency also plays a big roll in the price. Have you checked out the reputable sellers thread? There you can get some reviews on sellers and see some of the bangles purchased as well as their cost. I’m not sure if you have access to seeing jade in person, if so that would certainly help a lot. Most of us don’t, so we purchase our jade online which at first can be a bit challenging, but eventually you take the plunge and learn from that experience.



Agreed with you CR. 
I have a big struggle in terms of “good value”. It’s such a huge price range of jadeite bangles...after each and every one of my purchase (with some cheaper ones and more expensive ones are lavender), everytime I couldn’t help but still look back and re consider if I paid more than I should have. 

Another thing is, some of the styles I love a lot, are those I don’t always be able to wear all the times. End up always wear the cheaper ones...! Those are usually more uniform colored ones with white or dark tone making it much easier to fit in daily wear. Sometimes I find it hard to wear very bright one every day...


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cyanide Rose said:


> I’m not sure if you have access to seeing jade in person, if so that would certainly help a lot. Most of us don’t, so we purchase our jade online which at first can be a bit challenging, but eventually you take the plunge and learn from that experience.



Actually, seeing jade in person does help a little but not a lot also. In my home country, most goldsmith shops have jade but the price is astronomical. And not much selection too. I only went there to try out a size (58mm) and they didn't even have bangles in that size, despite having maybe 50 bangles in store. The closest I got to was 59mm. But anyway, the colour selection and the sizing was enough (or rather not enough haha) to convince me that I must order online if I want more choice. Which is what I've been doing since I started buying bangles in May this year 

Then just over the weekend, I went to a pearl shop that my sis said also has Grade A jadeite bangles. She has bought bangles there before. I saw a beautiful lavender one which is 56mm and got so excited. Though it was 2mm smaller that the size I prefer, I still tried it on, since I expected it to be Grade A. However, when I asked just to be sure, I was told it's Grade B!!! I tried my best to mask my annoyance then politely said I would have to think about it.

Some time this month, I hope to check out another shop but it's not really in a location I would normally go to and is out of my comfort zone. Hope this shop is better hehe! Anyway, this time I will be smarter and ask about the grade before trying on the bangle haha


----------



## mintea

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi mintea!  I usually go for colors I like. I am a huge fan of nephrite, so I love the more earthy tones and creamy texture. So greens, Browns, celadon and white of varying tones. In jadeite I like white bangles with splashes of deep green or dark lavender. So I say go for what you like
> 
> As far as budget goes, I think that ties into what color or tone you prefer. If you prefer a bright green or lavender which is more popular, they will have a higher price tag. Translucency also plays a big roll in the price. Have you checked out the reputable sellers thread? There you can get some reviews on sellers and see some of the bangles purchased as well as their cost. I’m not sure if you have access to seeing jade in person, if so that would certainly help a lot. Most of us don’t, so we purchase our jade online which at first can be a bit challenging, but eventually you take the plunge and learn from that experience.


Warm earthy tones in jade look beautiful online, but yes, I've never seen them in person! I actually think I would love a warm-toned bangle, with honey or brown tones. I have it on my wishlist. Purchasing jade online can be a leap of faith, but I also have a long history of buying stuff online that's even harder to gauge from text and pictures alone. If I can shop for perfume online, well, at least jade photographs well! XD



gogo94 said:


> Agreed with you CR.
> I have a big struggle in terms of “good value”. It’s such a huge price range of jadeite bangles...after each and every one of my purchase (with some cheaper ones and more expensive ones are lavender), everytime I couldn’t help but still look back and re consider if I paid more than I should have.
> 
> Another thing is, some of the styles I love a lot, are those I don’t always be able to wear all the times. End up always wear the cheaper ones...! Those are usually more uniform colored ones with white or dark tone making it much easier to fit in daily wear. Sometimes I find it hard to wear very bright one every day...


I'm a comparison shopper at heart, so jade makes it hard for me because each piece is truly unique. Although there are colors and textures that command higher prices, the value of any given piece of jade is subjective at some point. It's like buying art instead of buying a commodity. But it's hard for me to deal when I buy something, and then find a version I like more for less, but I accept that's just part of the game. My jade strategy may be just to get what I love within my budget and accept that it's not possible to predict what some other seller will have on offer next month.

Interesting point about wearing the cheaper ones more often than the splurgey ones. It's true that colors that appeal to me standing alone - like lavender! - are not necessarily the best matches for my wardrobe. Still, even if it's a color that doesn't "fit in," I would prefer to think of jade as contrasting rather than clashing with an outfit, lol!



SmokieDragon said:


> Actually, seeing jade in person does help a little but not a lot also. In my home country, most goldsmith shops have jade but the price is astronomical. And not much selection too. I only went there to try out a size (58mm) and they didn't even have bangles in that size, despite having maybe 50 bangles in store. The closest I got to was 59mm. But anyway, the colour selection and the sizing was enough (or rather not enough haha) to convince me that I must order online if I want more choice. Which is what I've been doing since I started buying bangles in May this year
> 
> Then just over the weekend, I went to a pearl shop that my sis said also has Grade A jadeite bangles. She has bought bangles there before. I saw a beautiful lavender one which is 56mm and got so excited. Though it was 2mm smaller that the size I prefer, I still tried it on, since I expected it to be Grade A. However, when I asked just to be sure, I was told it's Grade B!!! I tried my best to mask my annoyance then politely said I would have to think about it.
> 
> Some time this month, I hope to check out another shop but it's not really in a location I would normally go to and is out of my comfort zone. Hope this shop is better hehe! Anyway, this time I will be smarter and ask about the grade before trying on the bangle haha


The jewelry stores I've been to locally have very little jade, and never bangles. I've seen some beautiful rich green jade in rings and brooches in the estate jewelry sections, though. I think I would also be confused or at least annoyed differentiating between Grade A and Grade B jade, particularly if I suspected the shopkeeper was not an expert in jade specifically.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Hello Jadies! I’m trying to shop my collection and I would love to wear this pendant, but I still haven’t found a way to wear it. The hole is inside, so there is a lip that hangs over the hole. Any suggestions? I tried looping over the lip but I don’t like the look at all. Ugh


----------



## jadeitebear

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hello Jadies! I’m trying to shop my collection and I would love to wear this pendant, but I still haven’t found a way to wear it. The hole is inside, so there is a lip that hangs over the hole. Any suggestions? I tried looping over the lip but I don’t like the look at all. Ugh


CR, hope you are alright, how wonderful to know that jade helped you get through!
And what a pretty pendant. You are so right about trying a look that you think will work and then it just looks weird. I think jewelry design is hard! You have to try things until you are satisfied with the look. How about a big-ish jump ring and a silver chain? I know metal leaves marks though.


mintea said:


> Hi ladies! Hope you're all having a lovely Sunday. It's been a while since I posted or read through this thread but lately I have had a hankering for new jade. This thread is dangerous for me unless I am already in the mood to shop anyway.  My problem with shopping is twofold... 1) I love all the colors, how do I pick?! and 2) I want to make the most of my budget but am still not entirely sure how to spot a "good value." I have really enjoyed scrolling through many pages of recent photos and discussion, everyone's jewelry is lovely.



Hi mintea, and so wonderful to hear from you! Buying jade online can be scary especially after being burned a few times myself  Definitely go for what speaks to you. As long as it is within your budget and grade A, then what is considered the "good" color, etc. does not really matter. I find there is a huge difference between what I like in pictures and what looks good on me. Which definitely results in a lot of trials and pieces I end up not wearing.

I went for the nephrite princess I thought was too small. It actually fit! I could not resist the look and the price. You can see the lines it left on my hand fitting on. LOL. It is more of a darker green in person than the pic.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

jadeitebear said:


> CR, hope you are alright, how wonderful to know that jade helped you get through!
> And what a pretty pendant. You are so right about trying a look that you think will work and then it just looks weird. I think jewelry design is hard! You have to try things until you are satisfied with the look. How about a big-ish jump ring and a silver chain? I know metal leaves marks though.
> 
> 
> Hi mintea, and so wonderful to hear from you! Buying jade online can be scary especially after being burned a few times myself  Definitely go for what speaks to you. As long as it is within your budget and grade A, then what is considered the "good" color, etc. does not really matter. I find there is a huge difference between what I like in pictures and what looks good on me. Which definitely results in a lot of trials and pieces I end up not wearing.
> 
> I went for the nephrite princess I thought was too small. It actually fit! I could not resist the look and the price. You can see the lines it left on my hand fitting on. LOL. It is more of a darker green in person than the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4480159



I love this one! Definitely worth a bit of pain Hopefully it comes off easier than going on. It’s very pretty and I I love the simple design and soft green colour.


----------



## jadeitebear

2boys_jademommy said:


> I love this one! Definitely worth a bit of pain Hopefully it comes off easier than going on. It’s very pretty and I I love the simple design and soft green colour.


Thank you 2boys for the kind words. It does come off, I checked . I think I may be bruised (putting it on) but definitely worth it! The energy of this jade is very positive and it speaks to me a lot. Literally. This bangle likes to chime. Maybe because it is a princess round? Or maybe I am imagining things.

Do you, Jadies, find that your round bangles chime more than your D shaped ones? Or is it more of a type of jade thing?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Thanks so much JB! I’ll see what it looks like. It’s tough, I have a few I haven’t worn for that reason. I have to find me some gold jump rings and some ring settings for cabs I’d like to set. The list goes on  

I love your new bangle! It’s gorgeous! I can see why it has a positive energy too, the tone and the cut seem very soothing to me. I’ll really like princess shaped bangles, but that kinda spiral type cutting adds a whole twist. I would definitely agree that princess bangles chime a bit, at least in my case they do. I find myself tapping my bangles with my nails all the time to hear a bit of a chime lol.  It’s s bad habit of mine but at least I can’t hurt it that way


----------



## jadeitebear

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks so much JB! I’ll see what it looks like. It’s tough, I have a few I haven’t worn for that reason. I have to find me some gold jump rings and some ring settings for cabs I’d like to set. The list goes on
> 
> I love your new bangle! It’s gorgeous! I can see why it has a positive energy too, the tone and the cut seem very soothing to me. I’ll really like princess shaped bangles, but that kinda spiral type cutting adds a whole twist. I would definitely agree that princess bangles chime a bit, at least in my case they do. I find myself tapping my bangles with my nails all the time to hear a bit of a chime lol.  It’s s bad habit of mine but at least I can’t hurt it that way


Thank you so much, CR. Haha, I do that too! (Also, I test chime with my nails.) I find it works much better than taping with metal, other jade, etc.


----------



## Icyjade

Hi ladies! Haven’t posted for a while but have been quietly admiring everyone’s pieces. Am back as I just bought a few new pieces and I’ve finally named one of them and immediately thought of you ladies when the name came to me. 

This is Yin Yang and it’s a black and white jadeite bangle. I actually wanted the sister bangle (LINK) originally that has the black/white more evenly split but there was a patch that bothered me a little so I got its sister bangle that has about 1/3 white patch.



When I saw the bangle on the site I immediately thought of this:



And I also got a green nephrite princess (no name) 


(You can see the two black/white bangles in the background) 

And finally this purple jadeite ring that I’ll need to adjust the size. Love the super high dome. 






My search continues for a purple bangle and earrings...


----------



## SmokieDragon

Icyjade said:


> Hi ladies! Haven’t posted for a while but have been quietly admiring everyone’s pieces. Am back as I just bought a few new pieces and I’ve finally named one of them and immediately thought of you ladies when the name came to me.
> 
> This is Yin Yang and it’s a black and white jadeite bangle. I actually wanted the sister bangle (LINK) originally that has the black/white more evenly split but there was a patch that bothered me a little so I got its sister bangle that has about 1/3 white patch.
> View attachment 4480695
> 
> 
> When I saw the bangle on the site I immediately thought of this:
> View attachment 4480700
> 
> 
> And I also got a green nephrite princess (no name)
> View attachment 4480696
> 
> (You can see the two black/white bangles in the background)
> 
> And finally this purple jadeite ring that I’ll need to adjust the size. Love the super high dome.
> View attachment 4480697
> 
> View attachment 4480698
> 
> 
> 
> My search continues for a purple bangle and earrings...



Wow!! What a haul!! Congrats on all your pieces! Yin Yang is beautiful! Love the ring too!


----------



## SmokieDragon

jadeitebear said:


> Thank you 2boys for the kind words. It does come off, I checked . I think I may be bruised (putting it on) but definitely worth it! The energy of this jade is very positive and it speaks to me a lot. Literally. This bangle likes to chime. Maybe because it is a princess round? Or maybe I am imagining things.
> 
> Do you, Jadies, find that your round bangles chime more than your D shaped ones? Or is it more of a type of jade thing?



What a beautiful bangle and worth the lines and bruising! I like to chime my bangles with my nails too but I do it not to test chime but just to hear it chime since I'm still a newbie and can't really do testing yet haha


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Icyjade said:


> Hi ladies! Haven’t posted for a while but have been quietly admiring everyone’s pieces. Am back as I just bought a few new pieces and I’ve finally named one of them and immediately thought of you ladies when the name came to me.
> 
> This is Yin Yang and it’s a black and white jadeite bangle. I actually wanted the sister bangle (LINK) originally that has the black/white more evenly split but there was a patch that bothered me a little so I got its sister bangle that has about 1/3 white patch.
> View attachment 4480695
> 
> 
> When I saw the bangle on the site I immediately thought of this:
> View attachment 4480700
> 
> 
> And I also got a green nephrite princess (no name)
> View attachment 4480696
> 
> (You can see the two black/white bangles in the background)
> 
> And finally this purple jadeite ring that I’ll need to adjust the size. Love the super high dome.
> View attachment 4480697
> 
> View attachment 4480698
> 
> 
> 
> My search continues for a purple bangle and earrings...


Great pieces icyjade! Love the contrast of Yin Yang and of course I love the nephrite bangle. I really like the floral like ring, it’s a stunner! Beautiful lavender as well.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Still shopping my collection, I’m thinking of black  thread for this bat/ bamboo pendant, and maybe add a small white bead.  I always wear the same turquoise necklace but now I’m trying to finally make necklaces for my pendants. It’s funny icyjade brought up yin yang. I’ve been trying to decide what to do with these. I have two sets, the other has green swirls. I was thinking a big bracelet, but now I’m thinking earrings, as long as they don’t drill them anywhere Incase I change my mind later on.
Sorry, I just noticed my nails, I have no idea what that is. Sand, play doh lol IDK. Been playing with the little guy all day


----------



## jadeitebear

Icyjade said:


> Hi ladies! Haven’t posted for a while but have been quietly admiring everyone’s pieces. Am back as I just bought a few new pieces and I’ve finally named one of them and immediately thought of you ladies when the name came to me.
> 
> This is Yin Yang and it’s a black and white jadeite bangle. I actually wanted the sister bangle (LINK) originally that has the black/white more evenly split but there was a patch that bothered me a little so I got its sister bangle that has about 1/3 white patch.
> View attachment 4480695
> 
> 
> When I saw the bangle on the site I immediately thought of this:
> View attachment 4480700
> 
> 
> And I also got a green nephrite princess (no name)
> View attachment 4480696
> 
> (You can see the two black/white bangles in the background)
> 
> And finally this purple jadeite ring that I’ll need to adjust the size. Love the super high dome.
> View attachment 4480697
> 
> View attachment 4480698
> 
> 
> 
> My search continues for a purple bangle and earrings...


Hello Icyjade! Your new bangles and ring are amazing. The luster in Yin Yang is superb. I am glad you got the one without the bothersome patch! The balance of the black and icy white in Yin Yang looks artfully positioned and I can't stop admiring at the smooth lavender jade in your ring. I hope you get it sized soon so you can wear it A LOT. Also, I  this shop! I wish I could afford everything in it !!!


Cyanide Rose said:


> Still shopping my collection, I’m thinking of black  thread for this bat/ bamboo pendant, and maybe add a small white bead.  I always wear the same turquoise necklace but now I’m trying to finally make necklaces for my pendants. It’s funny icyjade brought up yin yang. I’ve been trying to decide what to do with these. I have two sets, the other has green swirls. I was thinking a big bracelet, but now I’m thinking earrings, as long as they don’t drill them anywhere Incase I change my mind later on.
> Sorry, I just noticed my nails, I have no idea what that is. Sand, play doh lol IDK. Been playing with the little guy all day


Great finds, CR! My vote is for earrings. The bamboo pendant would look lovely on you. Mod shots plz


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Icyjade said:


> Hi ladies! Haven’t posted for a while but have been quietly admiring everyone’s pieces. Am back as I just bought a few new pieces and I’ve finally named one of them and immediately thought of you ladies when the name came to me.
> 
> This is Yin Yang and it’s a black and white jadeite bangle. I actually wanted the sister bangle (LINK) originally that has the black/white more evenly split but there was a patch that bothered me a little so I got its sister bangle that has about 1/3 white patch.
> View attachment 4480695
> 
> 
> When I saw the bangle on the site I immediately thought of this:
> View attachment 4480700
> 
> 
> And I also got a green nephrite princess (no name)
> View attachment 4480696
> 
> (You can see the two black/white bangles in the background)
> 
> And finally this purple jadeite ring that I’ll need to adjust the size. Love the super high dome.
> View attachment 4480697
> 
> View attachment 4480698
> 
> 
> 
> My search continues for a purple bangle and earrings...



Gorgeous pieces Icyjade! Your lavender cab ring is tdf and so is the diamond ring. I love the yin yang bangle and the bright green nephrite one too


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Still shopping my collection, I’m thinking of black  thread for this bat/ bamboo pendant, and maybe add a small white bead.  I always wear the same turquoise necklace but now I’m trying to finally make necklaces for my pendants. It’s funny icyjade brought up yin yang. I’ve been trying to decide what to do with these. I have two sets, the other has green swirls. I was thinking a big bracelet, but now I’m thinking earrings, as long as they don’t drill them anywhere Incase I change my mind later on.
> Sorry, I just noticed my nails, I have no idea what that is. Sand, play doh lol IDK. Been playing with the little guy all day



CRose I think these would make lovely dangly earrings!


----------



## Icyjade

SmokieDragon said:


> Wow!! What a haul!! Congrats on all your pieces! Yin Yang is beautiful! Love the ring too!



Thank you @SmokieDragon! I’m quite happy with my haul indeed. Haven’t gotten any new bangles for a while so two new one is quite a bonanza haha. 

The ring is a nice surprise as I thought the cab would be smaller and lighter in color. Here is the vendor pic:



Ok actually it does look like the big cab but anyway I somehow expected smaller haha 



Cyanide Rose said:


> Great pieces icyjade! Love the contrast of Yin Yang and of course I love the nephrite bangle. I really like the floral like ring, it’s a stunner! Beautiful lavender as well.



Thank you @Cyanide Rose! The nephrite is a nice lovely green. And very reasonably priced too so really happy with that. It also has a sister bangle but 54mm and with some black spots. If anyone is interested here is the LINK. IRL the color is like mine. 

The floral like ring is a reset of my engagement ring using a ready made setting. Older so need big halo haha. Used to languish in my safe but have been wearing it often since the reset. 



jadeitebear said:


> Hello Icyjade! Your new bangles and ring are amazing. The luster in Yin Yang is superb. I am glad you got the one without the bothersome patch! The balance of the black and icy white in Yin Yang looks artfully positioned and I can't stop admiring at the smooth lavender jade in your ring. I hope you get it sized soon so you can wear it A LOT. Also, I  this shop! I wish I could afford everything in it !!!



Thank you @jadeitebear! I do wish that I could bear with the other one as the white part is really much bigger and nicer imo. Ah well. As for the ring I can squeeze my finger in but yeah really need to find time to get it resized.

Talk about full finger coverage lol. 



Yeah always fun to go shopping at AAJ. I had also tried a few beautiful rings when I was there. 

So many temptations sigh. 



2boys_jademommy said:


> Gorgeous pieces Icyjade! Your lavender cab ring is tdf and so is the diamond ring. I love the yin yang bangle and the bright green nephrite one too



Thank you @2boys_jademommy! 

A few more pics that I took today. Switched out Yin Yang to try the green nephrite and really like it. Think I’m really a princess bangle person. Not great lighting to take pics but didn’t have time to take nicer ones...


----------



## Icyjade

Cyanide Rose said:


> Still shopping my collection, I’m thinking of black  thread for this bat/ bamboo pendant, and maybe add a small white bead.  I always wear the same turquoise necklace but now I’m trying to finally make necklaces for my pendants. It’s funny icyjade brought up yin yang. I’ve been trying to decide what to do with these. I have two sets, the other has green swirls. I was thinking a big bracelet, but now I’m thinking earrings, as long as they don’t drill them anywhere Incase I change my mind later on.
> Sorry, I just noticed my nails, I have no idea what that is. Sand, play doh lol IDK. Been playing with the little guy all day



Would earrings be a bit too heavy? 

I really like your bamboo and white bangle. Is that a hetian?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Icyjade said:


> Thank you @SmokieDragon! I’m quite happy with my haul indeed. Haven’t gotten any new bangles for a while so two new one is quite a bonanza haha.
> 
> The ring is a nice surprise as I thought the cab would be smaller and lighter in color. Here is the vendor pic:
> View attachment 4481435
> 
> 
> Ok actually it does look like the big cab but anyway I somehow expected smaller haha
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you @Cyanide Rose! The nephrite is a nice lovely green. And very reasonably priced too so really happy with that. It also has a sister bangle but 54mm and with some black spots. If anyone is interested here is the LINK. IRL the color is like mine.
> 
> The floral like ring is a reset of my engagement ring using a ready made setting. Older so need big halo haha. Used to languish in my safe but have been wearing it often since the reset.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you @jadeitebear! I do wish that I could bear with the other one as the white part is really much bigger and nicer imo. Ah well. As for the ring I can squeeze my finger in but yeah really need to find time to get it resized.
> 
> Talk about full finger coverage lol.
> View attachment 4481460
> 
> 
> Yeah always fun to go shopping at AAJ. I had also tried a few beautiful rings when I was there.
> 
> So many temptations sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you @2boys_jademommy!
> 
> A few more pics that I took today. Switched out Yin Yang to try the green nephrite and really like it. Think I’m really a princess bangle person. Not great lighting to take pics but didn’t have time to take nicer ones...
> 
> View attachment 4481461
> 
> View attachment 4481462



The lavender can is a great size - makes a statement. It’s jade candy goodness
I’m with you - princess are my favourite even though I have more d shape bangles.


----------



## Icyjade

SmokieDragon said:


> Actually, seeing jade in person does help a little but not a lot also. In my home country, most goldsmith shops have jade but the price is astronomical. And not much selection too. I only went there to try out a size (58mm) and they didn't even have bangles in that size, despite having maybe 50 bangles in store. The closest I got to was 59mm. But anyway, the colour selection and the sizing was enough (or rather not enough haha) to convince me that I must order online if I want more choice. Which is what I've been doing since I started buying bangles in May this year



If you can wear 56, maybe you can consider looking at smaller sizes instead of 58? 56 is considered a regular size and much easier to find bangles that size. I was a 58 but dropped to 57 after losing some weight and my jeweller commented that it’s so much easier to find 57 bangles vs 58. If you can squeeze and go even smaller, here are some...
https://www.kathyjade.com/Store/Web...8702&key=6b70a449-8b5a-45b6-b097-8df8205a6eca

https://www.kathyjade.com/Store/Web...99f4&key=6b70a449-8b5a-45b6-b097-8df8205a6eca

And the one that got away (not that I can fit 55 but still...)
https://www.kathyjade.com/Store/Web...86f1&key=6b70a449-8b5a-45b6-b097-8df8205a6eca



mintea said:


> Interesting point about wearing the cheaper ones more often than the splurgey ones. It's true that colors that appeal to me standing alone - like lavender! - are not necessarily the best matches for my wardrobe. Still, even if it's a color that doesn't "fit in," I would prefer to think of jade as contrasting rather than clashing with an outfit, lol!



I find it more relaxing to wear cheap bangles. The expensive ones give me mini heart attacks when I accidentally hit them against something (which is often). I mean, I still want a splurgy lavender bangle even when I know wearing it makes me anxious so when I think about it then it doesn’t really make sense to get splurgy ones. 



Cyanide Rose said:


> Hello Jadies! I’m trying to shop my collection and I would love to wear this pendant, but I still haven’t found a way to wear it. The hole is inside, so there is a lip that hangs over the hole. Any suggestions? I tried looping over the lip but I don’t like the look at all. Ugh



From what I see stores will usually will add a standard gold bail for such pendants? Maybe if you don’t like plain ones can custom a more blingy bail.


----------



## Icyjade

2boys_jademommy said:


> The lavender can is a great size - makes a statement. It’s jade candy goodness
> I’m with you - princess are my favourite even though I have more d shape bangles.



I find that princess bangles are harder to come by. Was told D bangles are more comfy but I don’t find so?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Icyjade said:


> If you can wear 56, maybe you can consider looking at smaller sizes instead of 58? 56 is considered a regular size and much easier to find bangles that size. I was a 58 but dropped to 57 after losing some weight and my jeweller commented that it’s so much easier to find 57 bangles vs 58. If you can squeeze and go even smaller, here are some...
> https://www.kathyjade.com/Store/Web...8702&key=6b70a449-8b5a-45b6-b097-8df8205a6eca
> 
> https://www.kathyjade.com/Store/Web...99f4&key=6b70a449-8b5a-45b6-b097-8df8205a6eca
> 
> And the one that got away (not that I can fit 55 but still...)
> https://www.kathyjade.com/Store/Web...86f1&key=6b70a449-8b5a-45b6-b097-8df8205a6eca



Oh wow!!! These lavender bangles are all so beautiful!  Thanks for the eye candy!

When I tried on the 56, I couldn't put it on by myself and had to rely on the sales lady to help me while I concentrated on keeping calm. At home, I have no-one to help me so I will stick to 58 haha. 

That's so amazing that losing weight can help you drop a size! I've actually put on 3kg in the past 2 years - perhaps I have myself to blame for not fitting into a 56 the way I can fit into a 58!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> Hello Icyjade! Your new bangles and ring are amazing. The luster in Yin Yang is superb. I am glad you got the one without the bothersome patch! The balance of the black and icy white in Yin Yang looks artfully positioned and I can't stop admiring at the smooth lavender jade in your ring. I hope you get it sized soon so you can wear it A LOT. Also, I  this shop! I wish I could afford everything in it !!!
> 
> Great finds, CR! My vote is for earrings. The bamboo pendant would look lovely on you. Mod shots plz





2boys_jademommy said:


> CRose I think these would make lovely dangly earrings!



Thanks JB! I think earrings it is. I will definitely post mod shots 

Hi 2BJM, I am cutting my hair so I think dangles will be perfect! It’s too hot for long hair lol. I think a short bob is in my future


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> The lavender can is a great size - makes a statement. It’s jade candy goodness
> I’m with you - princess are my favourite even though I have more d shape bangles.



It’s gorgeous! It’s a bit small for me. I have lost a bit of weight, so I can get a 56.5 on with lotion. I have purchased so much lately, that I shouldn’t be shopping at all but AAJ has some gorgeous rings. I wish I could find nice gold settings for some of my cabs. I may just have to have some made once I find a decent jeweler close by. 

The setting for your diamond is TDF! It’s quite lovely  Finding great settings is really difficult. You can find a lot of sterling silver settings but very few with gold and diamonds.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Icyjade said:


> Would earrings be a bit too heavy?
> 
> I really like your bamboo and white bangle. Is that a hetian?





Icyjade said:


> If you can wear 56, maybe you can consider looking at smaller sizes instead of 58? 56 is considered a regular size and much easier to find bangles that size. I was a 58 but dropped to 57 after losing some weight and my jeweller commented that it’s so much easier to find 57 bangles vs 58. If you can squeeze and go even smaller, here are some...
> https://www.kathyjade.com/Store/Web...8702&key=6b70a449-8b5a-45b6-b097-8df8205a6eca
> 
> https://www.kathyjade.com/Store/Web...99f4&key=6b70a449-8b5a-45b6-b097-8df8205a6eca
> 
> And the one that got away (not that I can fit 55 but still...)
> https://www.kathyjade.com/Store/Web...86f1&key=6b70a449-8b5a-45b6-b097-8df8205a6eca
> 
> 
> 
> I find it more relaxing to wear cheap bangles. The expensive ones give me mini heart attacks when I accidentally hit them against something (which is often). I mean, I still want a splurgy lavender bangle even when I know wearing it makes me anxious so when I think about it then it doesn’t really make sense to get splurgy ones.
> 
> 
> 
> From what I see stores will usually will add a standard gold bail for such pendants? Maybe if you don’t like plain ones can custom a more blingy bail.



They may be heavy. I think I will do a test wrap setting before paying to have them set to see if they are too heavy. I love yin yang, so I purchased them thinking of a bracelet but never did anything with them. 

Thanks for your kind words  The bangle is hetian.  It is now my everyday bangle and has really great energy. It has a satin finish which was a bit to get used to but I really like it now. Here is a better picture of it. It’s has some dendrites that I really like 

For the pendant, gold bails are what I’m looking for. They are hard to find too. I will have to keep looking. I am just using string until I find them.  You are quite lucky to have access to such great jewelers and AAJ. I would love to visit a place like that in the future


----------



## Icyjade

SmokieDragon said:


> Oh wow!!! These lavender bangles are all so beautiful!  Thanks for the eye candy!
> 
> When I tried on the 56, I couldn't put it on by myself and had to rely on the sales lady to help me while I concentrated on keeping calm. At home, I have no-one to help me so I will stick to 58 haha.
> 
> That's so amazing that losing weight can help you drop a size! I've actually put on 3kg in the past 2 years - perhaps I have myself to blame for not fitting into a 56 the way I can fit into a 58!



I find that really relaxing my hand, and using hand soap is the easiest way. I actually tend to tense up more in stores so it’s slightly easier for me to wear tight fitting bangles at home. Smaller bangles seem to look nicer on the wrist so I actually prefer them as small as I can fit. Must try to lose more weight. Imagine if I can fit 56.... wah... even more bangle choices haha.

I really want a purple bangle to match these!





Cyanide Rose said:


> It’s gorgeous! It’s a bit small for me. I have lost a bit of weight, so I can get a 56.5 on with lotion. I have purchased so much lately, that I shouldn’t be shopping at all but AAJ has some gorgeous rings. I wish I could find nice gold settings for some of my cabs. I may just have to have some made once I find a decent jeweler close by.
> 
> The setting for your diamond is TDF! It’s quite lovely  Finding great settings is really difficult. You can find a lot of sterling silver settings but very few with gold and diamonds.



Settings are from HK settings wholesalers via my regular jeweller. I also use AAJ to set stuff as their custom settings are nice too.



Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks for your kind words  The bangle is hetian.  It is now my everyday bangle and has really great energy. It has a satin finish which was a bit to get used to but I really like it now. Here is a better picture of it. It’s has some dendrites that I really like
> 
> For the pendant, gold bails are what I’m looking for. They are hard to find too. I will have to keep looking. I am just using string until I find them.  You are quite lucky to have access to such great jewelers and AAJ. I would love to visit a place like that in the future



I have a hetian too but it’s 61 (I think) and a bit loose so I don’t wear as often. But is pure white so I had to get it.

Not sure where you stay but if you have a nearby Chinatown or jewelers owned by Chinese should be easier to get nice and reasonably priced settings. I think a lot of settings are made in China factories and then distributed via HK sellers so Chinese jewelers probably will have access to them.

Come visit Singapore! It’s nice and safe just super hot haha. Great food and easy transport. I can rec some places to shop if you come.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Icyjade said:


> I find that really relaxing my hand, and using hand soap is the easiest way. I actually tend to tense up more in stores so it’s slightly easier for me to wear tight fitting bangles at home. Smaller bangles seem to look nicer on the wrist so I actually prefer them as small as I can fit. Must try to lose more weight. Imagine if I can fit 56.... wah... even more bangle choices haha.
> 
> I really want a purple bangle to match these!
> View attachment 4482222
> 
> 
> Come visit Singapore! It’s nice and safe just super hot haha. Great food and easy transport. I can rec some places to shop if you come.



Wow!!! Love your pendants too! 

For putting on bangles, I also use soap  It really is effortless. For taking off, I've been using a plastic bag - I seem to prefer it that way  I'm from Malaysia so I'm used to even hotter weather - I find Sg cooler in comparison and not so humid  I've been toying with the idea of going to Sg recently - curious to go to Ultimate Jadeite


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cyanide Rose said:


> The bangle is hetian.  It is now my everyday bangle and has really great energy. It has a satin finish which was a bit to get used to but I really like it now. Here is a better picture of it. It’s has some dendrites that I really like



Your Hetian is lovely. This reminds me of a white Hetian bangle that I just missed out on buying a week ago. I messaged the seller to find out the width of the bangle because it wasn't listed and then wanted to buy it after she told me it's 9mm. However, I got distracted by a movie and by the time I logged in 1.5 hours later to buy it, it was gone!!! I was stunned because I'd seen it there for at least a couple of weeks and suddenly, when I wanted to get it, it was gone! Anyway, I managed to get a white jadeite bangle a couple of days later after the seller sent me extra photos so at least I have my white bangle now


----------



## mintea

Ooh so many pretty pieces in this thread the last couple of days. I made the leap and ordered a new bangle online but I am anxious, I don't think I'll know if I'm happy until I have it in front of me. 


jadeitebear said:


> CR, hope you are alright, how wonderful to know that jade helped you get through!
> And what a pretty pendant. You are so right about trying a look that you think will work and then it just looks weird. I think jewelry design is hard! You have to try things until you are satisfied with the look. How about a big-ish jump ring and a silver chain? I know metal leaves marks though.
> 
> 
> Hi mintea, and so wonderful to hear from you! Buying jade online can be scary especially after being burned a few times myself  Definitely go for what speaks to you. As long as it is within your budget and grade A, then what is considered the "good" color, etc. does not really matter. I find there is a huge difference between what I like in pictures and what looks good on me. Which definitely results in a lot of trials and pieces I end up not wearing.
> 
> I went for the nephrite princess I thought was too small. It actually fit! I could not resist the look and the price. You can see the lines it left on my hand fitting on. LOL. It is more of a darker green in person than the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4480159


I really like the spiral engraving on this bangle! The color actually looks lovely in the photo but I get the sense that most jade looks prettier in person. I am scared to get bangles that might be too small to get on/off comfortably... I have put on and taken off a 54mm oval bangle with the help of some hand lotion, but I am more comfortable with 57mm round... >_<



Icyjade said:


> Hi ladies! Haven’t posted for a while but have been quietly admiring everyone’s pieces. Am back as I just bought a few new pieces and I’ve finally named one of them and immediately thought of you ladies when the name came to me.
> 
> This is Yin Yang and it’s a black and white jadeite bangle. I actually wanted the sister bangle (LINK) originally that has the black/white more evenly split but there was a patch that bothered me a little so I got its sister bangle that has about 1/3 white patch.
> View attachment 4480695
> 
> 
> When I saw the bangle on the site I immediately thought of this:
> View attachment 4480700
> 
> 
> And I also got a green nephrite princess (no name)
> View attachment 4480696
> 
> (You can see the two black/white bangles in the background)
> 
> And finally this purple jadeite ring that I’ll need to adjust the size. Love the super high dome.
> View attachment 4480697
> 
> View attachment 4480698
> 
> 
> 
> My search continues for a purple bangle and earrings...


Wow, what a haul! These pieces are all great and such a variety. The purple color is so intense and reminds me of spring.



Cyanide Rose said:


> Still shopping my collection, I’m thinking of black  thread for this bat/ bamboo pendant, and maybe add a small white bead.  I always wear the same turquoise necklace but now I’m trying to finally make necklaces for my pendants. It’s funny icyjade brought up yin yang. I’ve been trying to decide what to do with these. I have two sets, the other has green swirls. I was thinking a big bracelet, but now I’m thinking earrings, as long as they don’t drill them anywhere Incase I change my mind later on.
> Sorry, I just noticed my nails, I have no idea what that is. Sand, play doh lol IDK. Been playing with the little guy all day


The yin yang slices have such a nice floral pattern! I wish I could wear statement earrings but my ears are too sensitive, I end up wearing studs or otherwise very modest looking earrings most of the time. I would be inclined to take them to a jeweler and figure out a bold necklace design incorporating these pieces.



SmokieDragon said:


> Your Hetian is lovely. This reminds me of a white Hetian bangle that I just missed out on buying a week ago. I messaged the seller to find out the width of the bangle because it wasn't listed and then wanted to buy it after she told me it's 9mm. However, I got distracted by a movie and by the time I logged in 1.5 hours later to buy it, it was gone!!! I was stunned because I'd seen it there for at least a couple of weeks and suddenly, when I wanted to get it, it was gone! Anyway, I managed to get a white jadeite bangle a couple of days later after the seller sent me extra photos so at least I have my white bangle now


Argh, it always works that way... just when you decide you want something, someone else comes to the same realization and beats you to it. At least you got a pretty white bangle in the end!


----------



## Icyjade

Does anyone here wear tennis bracelets with their bangles? Or you think they should be worn separately? 

I’m contemplating a tennis bracelet but I’m not sure if I want to wear it on my right hand and I’m afraid it will scratch up my bangles.


----------



## Icyjade

SmokieDragon said:


> Wow!!! Love your pendants too!
> 
> For putting on bangles, I also use soap  It really is effortless. For taking off, I've been using a plastic bag - I seem to prefer it that way  I'm from Malaysia so I'm used to even hotter weather - I find Sg cooler in comparison and not so humid  I've been toying with the idea of going to Sg recently - curious to go to Ultimate Jadeite



Thanks! Is Malaysia hotter? I always thought they are about the same. Where do you shop online? Can you share the site pls? 

You can consider coming later this month? The sg jewellery show starts 18 July and you can have a look at the fair. 



mintea said:


> Ooh so many pretty pieces in this thread the last couple of days. I made the leap and ordered a new bangle online but I am anxious, I don't think I'll know if I'm happy until I have it in front of me.
> 
> I really like the spiral engraving on this bangle! The color actually looks lovely in the photo but I get the sense that most jade looks prettier in person. I am scared to get bangles that might be too small to get on/off comfortably... I have put on and taken off a 54mm oval bangle with the help of some hand lotion, but I am more comfortable with 57mm round... >_<
> 
> 
> Wow, what a haul! These pieces are all great and such a variety. The purple color is so intense and reminds me of spring.



Thank you! I’m ok with ordering other items online but bangles make me nervous too. Sometimes it just takes a small patch or mark to make me dislike a bangle irl and I feel that photos don’t usually accurately show all aspects of the bangles. But should be fine if the vendor has a good return policy?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Icyjade said:


> Thanks! Is Malaysia hotter? I always thought they are about the same. Where do you shop online? Can you share the site pls?
> 
> You can consider coming later this month? The sg jewellery show starts 18 July and you can have a look at the fair.



In Singapore, I can wait outdoors for a Grab Car wearing a business jacket and pants but in Malaysia, with the same attire, I already have to take off my jacket a few meters from the airport exit as I can feel the hot air coming in. I think Singapore is blessed to be an island where the wind flow is great whereas Kuala Lumpur is in a valley and heat gets trapped. 

I have gotten my bangles from 3 sellers online so far - AAAjadeshop on Etsy, Ultimate Jadeite on Etsy and Mats Alice on eBay. Mats Alice doesn’t deliver to Malaysia so I use a freight forwarder. She’s ok with it and so is the freight forwarder. 

That jewellery fair looks fantastic! I’m into pearls too. I don’t think I should go. I won’t be able to contain myself haha


----------



## SmokieDragon

White and yellowish green today (and for the rest of the week)


----------



## jadeitebear

Cyanide Rose said:


> It’s gorgeous! It’s a bit small for me. I have lost a bit of weight, so I can get a 56.5 on with lotion. I have purchased so much lately, that I shouldn’t be shopping at all but AAJ has some gorgeous rings. I wish I could find nice gold settings for some of my cabs. I may just have to have some made once I find a decent jeweler close by.
> 
> The setting for your diamond is TDF! It’s quite lovely  Finding great settings is really difficult. You can find a lot of sterling silver settings but very few with gold and diamonds.


Congratulations, CR! And an added bonus of getting into more bangles  I wish I could wear a "normal" size bangle but the only way I could squeeze into a 58 even is if I lost some serious weight in my knuckles, LOL. I'm probably better off this way as the most variety is in the smaller sizes imo so I am less tempted. AAJ has some serious jade candy and there is always their website (my weakness) if not in SG. I'm going to check out AAA Jadeshop now, haha!


mintea said:


> Ooh so many pretty pieces in this thread the last couple of days. I made the leap and ordered a new bangle online but I am anxious, I don't think I'll know if I'm happy until I have it in front of me.
> 
> I really like the spiral engraving on this bangle! The color actually looks lovely in the photo but I get the sense that most jade looks prettier in person. I am scared to get bangles that might be too small to get on/off comfortably... I have put on and taken off a 54mm oval bangle with the help of some hand lotion, but I am more comfortable with 57mm round... >_<
> 
> 
> Wow, what a haul! These pieces are all great and such a variety. The purple color is so intense and reminds me of spring.
> 
> 
> The yin yang slices have such a nice floral pattern! I wish I could wear statement earrings but my ears are too sensitive, I end up wearing studs or otherwise very modest looking earrings most of the time. I would be inclined to take them to a jeweler and figure out a bold necklace design incorporating these pieces.
> 
> 
> Argh, it always works that way... just when you decide you want something, someone else comes to the same realization and beats you to it. At least you got a pretty white bangle in the end!



Thanks mintea! I can't figure out the color of the spiral carved bangle (no name yet) in person either. Whitish greenish greyish blue? I love how jade has moods that way. Tonight by normal white to grey jadeite bangle looked positively green and it did not photograph at all 



Icyjade said:


> Does anyone here wear tennis bracelets with their bangles? Or you think they should be worn separately?
> 
> I’m contemplating a tennis bracelet but I’m not sure if I want to wear it on my right hand and I’m afraid it will scratch up my bangles.


Icyjade, thanks for sharing the lavender bangles. At least I can enjoy looking.  About wearing tennis bracelets with your bangles, it is usually the other way around as jadeite and nephrite scratch metal jewelry so I would worry more about the tennis bracelet. I don't wear a tennis bracelets usually though so others may be able to help more.


SmokieDragon said:


> White and yellowish green today (and for the rest of the week)


Smokie, the yellow lines add so much interest to your bangle. It looks bright and cheery on you and quite summer-y!


----------



## SmokieDragon

jadeitebear said:


> Smokie, the yellow lines add so much interest to your bangle. It looks bright and cheery on you and quite summer-y!



Thanks so much! Suitable for the hot weather here


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Icyjade said:


> I find that really relaxing my hand, and using hand soap is the easiest way. I actually tend to tense up more in stores so it’s slightly easier for me to wear tight fitting bangles at home. Smaller bangles seem to look nicer on the wrist so I actually prefer them as small as I can fit. Must try to lose more weight. Imagine if I can fit 56.... wah... even more bangle choices haha.
> 
> I really want a purple bangle to match these!
> View attachment 4482222
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Settings are from HK settings wholesalers via my regular jeweller. I also use AAJ to set stuff as their custom settings are nice too.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a hetian too but it’s 61 (I think) and a bit loose so I don’t wear as often. But is pure white so I had to get it.
> 
> Not sure where you stay but if you have a nearby Chinatown or jewelers owned by Chinese should be easier to get nice and reasonably priced settings. I think a lot of settings are made in China factories and then distributed via HK sellers so Chinese jewelers probably will have access to them.
> 
> Come visit Singapore! It’s nice and safe just super hot haha. Great food and easy transport. I can rec some places to shop if you come.





SmokieDragon said:


> Your Hetian is lovely. This reminds me of a white Hetian bangle that I just missed out on buying a week ago. I messaged the seller to find out the width of the bangle because it wasn't listed and then wanted to buy it after she told me it's 9mm. However, I got distracted by a movie and by the time I logged in 1.5 hours later to buy it, it was gone!!! I was stunned because I'd seen it there for at least a couple of weeks and suddenly, when I wanted to get it, it was gone! Anyway, I managed to get a white jadeite bangle a couple of days later after the seller sent me extra photos so at least I have my white bangle now



Hi Icyjade, have you tried your other wrist? After losing a little of weight, I can fit my 60’s on my other wrist. 

Unfortunately, there is nothing like that near me. We are lucky to finally have a grocery store near  by, I’m kinda in the boonies. I hope to check out some shops when we go on vacation  

Hi there SmokieDragon, Thanks so much! Sorry you missed the bangle, it’s great that you found a beautiful jadeite bangle instead. I think jade finds its owner, so the jadeite bangle was meant for you. Another hetian will come along


----------



## Cyanide Rose

mintea said:


> Ooh so many pretty pieces in this thread the last couple of days. I made the leap and ordered a new bangle online but I am anxious, I don't think I'll know if I'm happy until I have it in front of me.
> 
> I really like the spiral engraving on this bangle! The color actually looks lovely in the photo but I get the sense that most jade looks prettier in person. I am scared to get bangles that might be too small to get on/off comfortably... I have put on and taken off a 54mm oval bangle with the help of some hand lotion, but I am more comfortable with 57mm round... >_<
> 
> 
> Wow, what a haul! These pieces are all great and such a variety. The purple color is so intense and reminds me of spring.
> 
> 
> The yin yang slices have such a nice floral pattern! I wish I could wear statement earrings but my ears are too sensitive, I end up wearing studs or otherwise very modest looking earrings most of the time. I would be inclined to take them to a jeweler and figure out a bold necklace design incorporating these pieces.
> 
> 
> Argh, it always works that way... just when you decide you want something, someone else comes to the same realization and beats you to it. At least you got a pretty white bangle in the end!





jadeitebear said:


> Congratulations, CR! And an added bonus of getting into more bangles  I wish I could wear a "normal" size bangle but the only way I could squeeze into a 58 even is if I lost some serious weight in my knuckles, LOL. I'm probably better off this way as the most variety is in the smaller sizes imo so I am less tempted. AAJ has some serious jade candy and there is always their website (my weakness) if not in SG. I'm going to check out AAA Jadeshop now, haha!
> 
> 
> Thanks mintea! I can't figure out the color of the spiral carved bangle (no name yet) in person either. Whitish greenish greyish blue? I love how jade has moods that way. Tonight by normal white to grey jadeite bangle looked positively green and it did not photograph at all
> 
> 
> Icyjade, thanks for sharing the lavender bangles. At least I can enjoy looking.  About wearing tennis bracelets with your bangles, it is usually the other way around as jadeite and nephrite scratch metal jewelry so I would worry more about the tennis bracelet. I don't wear a tennis bracelets usually though so others may be able to help more.
> 
> Smokie, the yellow lines add so much interest to your bangle. It looks bright and cheery on you and quite summer-y!



Thanks mintea! That’s a great idea! I will definitely look into that. I really want to do something nice with them 

JB Thanks so much! I know what mean. The princess bangles are much easier to get on. I’m a bit afraid to try a 56.5 in a d shape, maybe if it’s was on the thinner side. I’m going to check out AAA jadeahop too. Just gonna window shop


----------



## Cyanide Rose

SmokieDragon said:


> White and yellowish green today (and for the rest of the week)



Beautiful bangle! Love the yellow stripe ❤️


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Been really busy lately. My son is getting married in September but the bridal shower is next weekend. I was tasked with doing the favors. I’ve never done anything like this before... ever. My son proposed on the beach and they took a lot of pictures. One that she loves is her ring on a shell. So I kinda wanted to recreate it with her favors. I had my son bring home sand from the beach wear he proposed. I hope you don’t mind me sharing, but I’m very happy with them  

Now just 35 more LOL


----------



## FraBa

So much amazing new jade pictures since I left for my holiday! I enjoyed seeing many many people wearing jade jewellery  in singapore! Not used to this in europe  Aaaand of course I stepped in to every store which displayed Jade  One night i went out alone to check out some store as my husbands patience with my Jade shopping was a bit limited and went to Li-Hong Jade. Ultimate Jadeite, where my first bangle is from was on holidays, so that was my next hope. They were very sweet showing me different bangles within my limited budget.. and one of them simply "clicked"! I'm wearing it on my right hand as on the left is my permanent bluish-green-lavender one. My new bangle is a bit smaller and a greyish-lavender with very faint green spots. I first thought it would be awkward to wear two bangles permanently, but I'm really enjoying it :
)


----------



## FraBa

Icyjade said:


> Thank you @SmokieDragon! I’m quite happy with my haul indeed. Haven’t gotten any new bangles for a while so two new one is quite a bonanza haha.
> 
> The ring is a nice surprise as I thought the cab would be smaller and lighter in color. Here is the vendor pic:
> View attachment 4481435
> 
> 
> Ok actually it does look like the big cab but anyway I somehow expected smaller haha
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you @Cyanide Rose! The nephrite is a nice lovely green. And very reasonably priced too so really happy with that. It also has a sister bangle but 54mm and with some black spots. If anyone is interested here is the LINK. IRL the color is like mine.
> 
> The floral like ring is a reset of my engagement ring using a ready made setting. Older so need big halo haha. Used to languish in my safe but have been wearing it often since the reset.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you @jadeitebear! I do wish that I could bear with the other one as the white part is really much bigger and nicer imo. Ah well. As for the ring I can squeeze my finger in but yeah really need to find time to get it resized.
> 
> Talk about full finger coverage lol.
> View attachment 4481460
> 
> 
> Yeah always fun to go shopping at AAJ. I had also tried a few beautiful rings when I was there.
> 
> So many temptations sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you @2boys_jademommy!
> 
> A few more pics that I took today. Switched out Yin Yang to try the green nephrite and really like it. Think I’m really a princess bangle person. Not great lighting to take pics but didn’t have time to take nicer ones...
> 
> View attachment 4481461
> 
> View attachment 4481462


The color of the ring is just amazing!!!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

FraBa said:


> So much amazing new jade pictures since I left for my holiday! I enjoyed seeing many many people wearing jade jewellery  in singapore! Not used to this in europe  Aaaand of course I stepped in to every store which displayed Jade  One night i went out alone to check out some store as my husbands patience with my Jade shopping was a bit limited and went to Li-Hong Jade. Ultimate Jadeite, where my first bangle is from was on holidays, so that was my next hope. They were very sweet showing me different bangles within my limited budget.. and one of them simply "clicked"! I'm wearing it on my right hand as on the left is my permanent bluish-green-lavender one. My new bangle is a bit smaller and a greyish-lavender with very faint green spots. I first thought it would be awkward to wear two bangles permanently, but I'm really enjoying it :
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4483325
> View attachment 4483327
> View attachment 4483328
> View attachment 4483329


FraBa it’s quite lovely! It must have been quite the experience.  Beautiful bangle! Congratulations


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Hi Jadies! So I tried to take mod shots, but they were blurry. So here are pictures of the bamboo from yesterday and today’s pendant. The bamboo didn’t come out as nice as I would have liked, because of the bats nose being pointy. The thread doesn’t look right. The other pendant (Ruyi?) was already threaded when I purchased it. I hope everyone is enjoying their Sunday


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Icyjade said:


> Does anyone here wear tennis bracelets with their bangles? Or you think they should be worn separately?
> 
> I’m contemplating a tennis bracelet but I’m not sure if I want to wear it on my right hand and I’m afraid it will scratch up my bangles.


Hi Icyjade! I have worn my tennis bracelet with polished jadeite and didn’t have any issues. My bracelet is semi bezel set. However, my unpolished hetian bangle that I wear everyday has gotten marks from both gold and silver. Thankfully they wash off with a little rubbing them with dawn, but it is a bit annoying. I’m not sure which style you may be interested but I’m a bit leery about wearing one with prong settings with jade. Only because of the exposed surface of the diamond. I have seen berniechocolate wearing tennis bracelets with her jadeite and hers are prong set.

What kind are you thinking about getting? Mine are 25 pointers, but they are really old and beat up. I really wish I knew then what I now know about diamonds, but oh well. I really would like to have a bangle with 10 to 15 pointers. Maybe for my 25th anniversary


----------



## jadeitebear

FraBa said:


> So much amazing new jade pictures since I left for my holiday! I enjoyed seeing many many people wearing jade jewellery  in singapore! Not used to this in europe  Aaaand of course I stepped in to every store which displayed Jade  One night i went out alone to check out some store as my husbands patience with my Jade shopping was a bit limited and went to Li-Hong Jade. Ultimate Jadeite, where my first bangle is from was on holidays, so that was my next hope. They were very sweet showing me different bangles within my limited budget.. and one of them simply "clicked"! I'm wearing it on my right hand as on the left is my permanent bluish-green-lavender one. My new bangle is a bit smaller and a greyish-lavender with very faint green spots. I first thought it would be awkward to wear two bangles permanently, but I'm really enjoying it :
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4483325
> View attachment 4483327
> View attachment 4483328
> View attachment 4483329


FraBa, your new lavender bangle is lovely. Sounds like it was a great holiday


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Been really busy lately. My son is getting married in September but the bridal shower is next weekend. I was tasked with doing the favors. I’ve never done anything like this before... ever. My son proposed on the beach and they took a lot of pictures. One that she loves is her ring on a shell. So I kinda wanted to recreate it with her favors. I had my son bring home sand from the beach wear he proposed. I hope you don’t mind me sharing, but I’m very happy with them
> 
> Now just 35 more LOL



This is so beautiful CRose. You must be so happy.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Hi Jadies! I’m on vacation in Myrtle Beach, SC  and I’m loving the pics. Fra Ba your new bangle is such a lovely lavender. Gorgeous! You’re so lucky to visit and shop for jade in Singapore
Smokie Dragon I like your bangle and the little strip on it - like a way of sunshine ☀️ 
CRose - beautiful pieces as always! That peach!
Have an awesome week Jadies!!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Hi there my friend! Thanks so much! I found some clear envelope seals with her initial and put them on the top of the corks. I’m truly happy for sure and I honestly can’t wait until this wedding is over LOL. 

Guess what? My son proposed at myrtle beach  Enjoy your vacation! Thanks again!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi there my friend! Thanks so much! I found some clear envelope seals with her initial and put them on the top of the corks. I’m truly happy for sure and I honestly can’t wait until this wedding is over LOL.
> 
> Guess what? My son proposed at myrtle beach  Enjoy your vacation! Thanks again!



Oh wow what a coincidence! This is our fifth time in Myrtle Beach - a lot o Canadians vacation here. The kids love it and we have so many special memories in Myrtle Beach.  I’m sure your son and his fiancé do too


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cyanide Rose said:


> HI think jade finds its owner, so the jadeite bangle was meant for you



Yes, thanks! I remembered your words that night and thought of it as I'm not the owner the Hetian bangle was supposed to find  Your wedding favors are lovely and have made me smile!  



Cyanide Rose said:


> Beautiful bangle! Love the yellow stripe ❤️





2boys_jademommy said:


> Smokie Dragon I like your bangle and the little strip on it - like a way of sunshine ☀️



Thanks so much, ladies!


----------



## SmokieDragon

FraBa said:


> My new bangle is a bit smaller and a greyish-lavender with very faint green spots. I first thought it would be awkward to wear two bangles permanently, but I'm really enjoying it :
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4483325
> View attachment 4483327
> View attachment 4483328
> View attachment 4483329



What a beautiful bangle and glad you had a wonderful vacation! Is that a Le Pliage in your first picture? I'm a Longchamp fan too!


----------



## Beadweaver

Hi, This just came in the mail from alohamemorabilia.  It's a lavender,  green, yellow bangle and it glows.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Oh wow what a coincidence! This is our fifth time in Myrtle Beach - a lot o Canadians vacation here. The kids love it and we have so many special memories in Myrtle Beach.  I’m sure your son and his fiancé do too



That’s great! I didn’t know that was a favorable Canadian vacation destination. We used to go every year but the drive was a killer. My son and his fiancé’s family still go every year and they do love it there. The next time I go, it will definitely be by plane. It’s a great place to visit for sure  Enjoy my friend!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

SmokieDragon said:


> Yes, thanks! I remembered your words that night and thought of it as I'm not the owner the Hetian bangle was supposed to find  Your wedding favors are lovely and have made me smile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much, ladies!



You’re so welcome  Thank you so much for your kind words. I hope she likes them, they were pretty fun to make. I surprised myself, coming up with this idea  LOL.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Beadweaver said:


> Hi, This just came in the mail from alohamemorabilia.  It's a lavender,  green, yellow bangle and it glows.


Beautiful bangle  Love the color combination!


----------



## Beadweaver

Thanks, I thought I was a nephrite bangle person, but this bangle has such beautiful texture and a translucent quality that reacts with light, and I just love it.


----------



## FraBa

Cyanide Rose said:


> FraBa it’s quite lovely! It must have been quite the experience.  Beautiful bangle! Congratulations


Thank you  It was quite an experience to be able to buy jade in person and not online


----------



## FraBa

Beadweaver said:


> Hi, This just came in the mail from alohamemorabilia.  It's a lavender,  green, yellow bangle and it glows.


I like the combination with the gold hinge and also the gold bangle! I'm thinking about buying a gold bangle in the future to stack with my jade ones. Do you feel that they are constantly "Clacking" against each other? Do you mind about it? I'm working in an office with many people and concerned about noise while tipping...as I'm wearing each jade bangle on another arm until now nobody said anything about my jewellery..


----------



## Beadweaver

FraBa said:


> I like the combination with the gold hinge and also the gold bangle! I'm thinking about buying a gold bangle in the future to stack with my jade ones. Do you feel that they are constantly "Clacking" against each other? Do you mind about it? I'm working in an office with many people and concerned about noise while tipping...as I'm wearing each jade bangle on another arm until now nobody said anything about my jewellery..



The gold bangle is very thin and delicate and makes a tiny sound.  I don't notice it.  Ive worn other bracelets (beads and gems), with my jade, that make a lot of noise and bother me so they dont last on my arm very long.  This gold bangle works for me.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Hi Jadies! Shopping my collection today. I’ve never worn these before, but I  really like them together. Jadeite feels so strong and solid to me, while nephrite feels so buttery and soothing. I know I’m a weirdo lol. Wearing jadeite today Have a great day Jadies!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Beadweaver said:


> Hi, This just came in the mail from alohamemorabilia.  It's a lavender,  green, yellow bangle and it glows.



Your bangle does glow on you and I love the how you paired a dainty gold bangle to tie in with the gold hinge. What size and thickness is your bangle? It’s beautiful on you Beadweaver.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi Jadies! Shopping my collection today. I’ve never worn these before, but I  really like them together. Jadeite feels so strong and solid to me, while nephrite feels so buttery and soothing. I know I’m a weirdo lol. Wearing jadeite today Have a great day Jadies!



Your Jadeite pendant looks watery - is the bead nephrite? The vibrant green looks amazing with the soft buttery white bangle.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi Jadies! Shopping my collection today. I’ve never worn these before, but I  really like them together. Jadeite feels so strong and solid to me, while nephrite feels so buttery and soothing. I know I’m a weirdo lol. Wearing jadeite today Have a great day Jadies!



Love how your ring and bangle match each other!


----------



## Beadweaver

2boys_jademommy said:


> Your bangle does glow on you and I love the how you paired a dainty gold bangle to tie in with the gold hinge. What size and thickness is your bangle? It’s beautiful on you Beadweaver.


Hi, Thanks!  The hinged jade bangle is 53mm inner and 7.5mm width.
The thin gold bangle is 2-3mm.  So both of them are pretty delicate.  I have a diamond bracelet that I plan to throw  into the mix that I think will look good all together.

I can fit this size because it opens with the clasp.  I usually wear a 56-57 solid bangle.


----------



## Beadweaver

I have this one coming too, from the same vender.   I'll post pictures when it gets here.


----------



## Beadweaver

Whoops , forgot the picture. Here it is.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Your Jadeite pendant looks watery - is the bead nephrite? The vibrant green looks amazing with the soft buttery white bangle.





SmokieDragon said:


> Love how your ring and bangle match each other!



Thanks so much 2BJM! I love this pendant!  I think the bead is jadeite, I couldn’t find one to match closer, so I tried to match my other bangle  Thsanks again.

Thanks Smokie Dragon! This posted before I finished my post. Sorry SD. I went digging and got lucky. I really need to wear more of my jadeite pieces, But nephrite has my hooked


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Beadweaver said:


> Whoops , forgot the picture. Here it is.


This one is amazing too! I need to look for a hinged bangle, because I really love the gold accents


----------



## jadeitebear

I really wish this could fit me. Enjoy the jade candy and have a nice weekend, Jadies!


----------



## mrsblue

I feel it looks like a candy under natural sunlight... have a lovely weekend jadies.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Happy weekend, everyone! 



jadeitebear said:


> I really wish this could fit me. Enjoy the jade candy and have a nice weekend, Jadies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4488241



Oh, this wasn't there 2 nights ago when I ordered my White Hetian. Anyway, too small for me too - I mean I can fit it but it wouldn't be as effortless as my 57.x - 58s hehe!


----------



## jadeitebear

SmokieDragon said:


> Happy weekend, everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, this wasn't there 2 nights ago when I ordered my White Hetian. Anyway, too small for me too - I mean I can fit it but it wouldn't be as effortless as my 57.x - 58s hehe!


Hi SmokieDragon, I'm glad to hear another white Hetian did come along!!! Can't wait to see pics when it arrives


----------



## SmokieDragon

jadeitebear said:


> Hi SmokieDragon, I'm glad to hear another white Hetian did come along!!! Can't wait to see pics when it arrives



Thanks so much! I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw it


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> I really wish this could fit me. Enjoy the jade candy and have a nice weekend, Jadies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4488241





SmokieDragon said:


> Happy weekend, everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, this wasn't there 2 nights ago when I ordered my White Hetian. Anyway, too small for me too - I mean I can fit it but it wouldn't be as effortless as my 57.x - 58s hehe!


I am so trying not to buy it that one too. Ugh I have to be good, I purchased a different one from her and two white hetian bracelets from a different seller. I have to be strong but I want it too! 

SD congratulations! I am glad to know who got that beauty! I can’t wait to see mod shots!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cyanide Rose said:


> SD congratulations! I am glad to know who got that beauty! I can’t wait to see mod shots!



Thanks so much! I can't wait to receive it


----------



## FraBa

Beadweaver said:


> The gold bangle is very thin and delicate and makes a tiny sound.  I don't notice it.  Ive worn other bracelets (beads and gems), with my jade, that make a lot of noise and bother me so they dont last on my arm very long.  This gold bangle works for me.


Thank you Beadweaver! Good to know! Currently I'm obsessing over this 18k gold bangle on Etsy  I bought a Ring in a similar design from this seller to wear on my right hand (where my lavender bangle is) and I'm thinking of adding this bangle to the stack, but have to save a little.. patience


----------



## FraBa

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi Jadies! Shopping my collection today. I’ve never worn these before, but I  really like them together. Jadeite feels so strong and solid to me, while nephrite feels so buttery and soothing. I know I’m a weirdo lol. Wearing jadeite today Have a great day Jadies!


I really like how you combine the rings with the bangles!


----------



## Molly0

A few little jelly spots upon my fav bangle.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

FraBa said:


> I really like how you combine the rings with the bangles!


Thanks FraBa! You never know what I’ll find until I go digging around lol. I was surprised how well they matched. 

Love that gold bangle, It’s very nice piece!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Happy Sunday Jadies! I am still shopping my collection. Found this thin jadeite bangle and a couple pieces to match. I hope everyone is doing well  
These pictures never load in order for some reason.


----------



## mintea

I love all the stacking ideas. Yellow gold is especially rich with jade and most gems, really. I mostly have silver/white or rose gold and mixing two metals at once is usually my limit, but lately yellow gold is really calling to me.

@cyaniderose, I dream of having a jade collection large enough to "shop!" I'm still early in my jade collecting days, so maybe one day I'll get there, lol. It's nice to see pieces that match each other so nicely.



mrsblue said:


> I feel it looks like a candy under natural sunlight... have a lovely weekend jadies.


Beautiful pops of lavender in this one!  It does have a sweet hard candy sort of look.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

mintea said:


> I love all the stacking ideas. Yellow gold is especially rich with jade and most gems, really. I mostly have silver/white or rose gold and mixing two metals at once is usually my limit, but lately yellow gold is really calling to me.
> 
> @cyaniderose, I dream of having a jade collection large enough to "shop!" I'm still early in my jade collecting days, so maybe one day I'll get there, lol. It's nice to see pieces that match each other so nicely.
> 
> 
> Beautiful pops of lavender in this one!  It does have a sweet hard candy sort of look.


Hi mintea! Thanks so much! My addiction was pretty bad for jadeite when I first got into jade. Now it’s nephrite. Ugh It never ends does it? I don’t mind at all, but my wallet does


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Hi Jadies! Hetian today, It’s not really a sister bangle but more like a cousin. From the same area but not as white as pi, I love them together  Enjoy your day!


----------



## Beadweaver

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi Jadies! Hetian today, It’s not really a sister bangle but more like a cousin. From the same area but not as white as pi, I love them together  Enjoy your day!


Beautiful!


----------



## jadeitebear

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi Jadies! Hetian today, It’s not really a sister bangle but more like a cousin. From the same area but not as white as pi, I love them together  Enjoy your day!


Love the dendrite Hetian bangles on you. Those two make a nice set together.


----------



## Beadweaver

It came! It's so translucent,  I'm very happy with it.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Molly0 said:


> A few little jelly spots upon my fav bangle.
> View attachment 4489497



I can see why this one is a favourite of yours Molly


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi Jadies! Hetian today, It’s not really a sister bangle but more like a cousin. From the same area but not as white as pi, I love them together  Enjoy your day!


I love the dendrite flecks . Looking beautiful as always C Rose!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Beadweaver said:


> It came! It's so translucent,  I'm very happy with it.


Wow this fits you perfectly! What is the thickness of your bangle? I love the gorgeous blue green hues in this.


----------



## Molly0

2boys_jademommy said:


> I can see why this one is a favourite of yours Molly


Thanks.  This one has quite a story. It was shipped to me in error when purchasing back in 2014.  Upon realizing that a mix-up had occurred, I was asked to ship it on to the correct purchaser (who by the way happened to be a poster here at the time.). The one I had purchased was an inferior bangle and I so wanted to keep the one I had received in error.  But I did the right thing as requested and forwarded it on to the rightful owner.  (Sob!). Well, a few years later I noticed that bangle was listed for sale on Etsy by that same lovely lady and asked if she would sell it to me and ship to Canada.  Her reply was that she did NOT shop to Canada. ( Sob again!).
But then . . . can you imagine my delight when I later received it as a gift?   .
To this day it makes my heart smile when I think of such kindness!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> Love the dendrite Hetian bangles on you. Those two make a nice set together.


Thanks so much JB! I hope you find the one for you. The one you posted is gone, Thank goodness. It was so tempting. Have you put together anything lately? You are so good at that


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Beadweaver said:


> Beautiful!





Beadweaver said:


> It came! It's so translucent,  I'm very happy with it.


Thank you so much Beadweaver! You picked some beauties yourself. This new one is TDF! The width and the fit are perfect, what a great find BW


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> I can see why this one is a favourite of yours Molly


This one is quite lovely  I had to look up the jelly spots in jade, very cool and interesting!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> I love the dendrite flecks . Looking beautiful as always C Rose!





Molly0 said:


> Thanks.  This one has quite a story. It was shipped to me in error when purchasing back in 2014.  Upon realizing that a mix-up had occurred, I was asked to ship it on to the correct purchaser (who by the way happened to be a poster here at the time.). The one I had purchased was an inferior bangle and I so wanted to keep the one I had received in error.  But I did the right thing as requested and forwarded it on to the rightful owner.  (Sob!). Well, a few years later I noticed that bangle was listed for sale on Etsy by that same lovely lady and asked if she would sell it to me and ship to Canada.  Her reply was that she did NOT shop to Canada. ( Sob again!).
> But then . . . can you imagine my delight when I later received it as a gift?   .
> To this day it makes my heart smile when I think of such kindness!


Hey there 2BJM! Are back and all settled in? I hope you enjoyed your vacation  Thanks for your kind words my friend, I’m completely addicted to them now lol. 

Molly0, what a great story! I had a similar thing happen and I cherish her gift to this day. It’s those little things done by others, that really mean a lot to you. Kindness can really be contagious too


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Molly0 said:


> Thanks.  This one has quite a story. It was shipped to me in error when purchasing back in 2014.  Upon realizing that a mix-up had occurred, I was asked to ship it on to the correct purchaser (who by the way happened to be a poster here at the time.). The one I had purchased was an inferior bangle and I so wanted to keep the one I had received in error.  But I did the right thing as requested and forwarded it on to the rightful owner.  (Sob!). Well, a few years later I noticed that bangle was listed for sale on Etsy by that same lovely lady and asked if she would sell it to me and ship to Canada.  Her reply was that she did NOT shop to Canada. ( Sob again!).
> But then . . . can you imagine my delight when I later received it as a gift?   .
> To this day it makes my heart smile when I think of such kindness!



What a great story - this bangle was meant to be yours Molly Such an amazing  warm gesture from the Jadie who gifted this to you. True testament to jade karma.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hey there 2BJM! Are back and all settled in? I hope you enjoyed your vacation  Thanks for your kind words my friend, I’m completely addicted to them now lol.
> 
> Molly0, what a great story! I had a similar thing happen and I cherish her gift to this day. It’s those little things done by others, that really mean a lot to you. Kindness can really be contagious too



Hey C Rose we got home Sunday night and I went to work the next day. I’m still exhausted but we had a lovely vacation. Love Myrtle Beach


----------



## Beadweaver

Here are more pictures of my new bangle in different light.  It reminds me of the lakes formed with glacier water near banff Canada.


----------



## mintea

Molly0 said:


> Thanks.  This one has quite a story. It was shipped to me in error when purchasing back in 2014.  Upon realizing that a mix-up had occurred, I was asked to ship it on to the correct purchaser (who by the way happened to be a poster here at the time.). The one I had purchased was an inferior bangle and I so wanted to keep the one I had received in error.  But I did the right thing as requested and forwarded it on to the rightful owner.  (Sob!). Well, a few years later I noticed that bangle was listed for sale on Etsy by that same lovely lady and asked if she would sell it to me and ship to Canada.  Her reply was that she did NOT shop to Canada. ( Sob again!).
> But then . . . can you imagine my delight when I later received it as a gift?   .
> To this day it makes my heart smile when I think of such kindness!


Aww, what a wonderful story! By itself it's a beautiful bangle, but having a great origin story must make it even more of a joy to wear.


Beadweaver said:


> Here are more pictures of my new bangle in different light.  It reminds me of the lakes formed with glacier water near banff Canada.


It really does have a relaxing watery quality and color! It must be even better in person, too.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hey C Rose we got home Sunday night and I went to work the next day. I’m still exhausted but we had a lovely vacation. Love Myrtle Beach


Well rest this weekend my friend. We will have a heatwave here, so I will be inside for sure. Hopefully not shopping lol. I get bored inside and bad things happen


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Beadweaver said:


> Here are more pictures of my new bangle in different light.  It reminds me of the lakes formed with glacier water near banff Canada.


WOWZERS! She is truly gorgeous! I had a look at her shop late night. She has some Ming pieces that are amazing! ❤️


----------



## Molly0

mintea said:


> Aww, what a wonderful story! By itself it's a beautiful bangle, but having a great origin story must make it even more of a joy to wear.


Yes it does indeed!  She’s been across the planet a few times haha.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Beadweaver said:


> Here are more pictures of my new bangle in different light.  It reminds me of the lakes formed with glacier water near banff Canada.



It’s absolutely gorgeous and a perfect fit on you. May I ask the thickness of the bangle? I was looking at a princess that is 9mm but not sure if it will look “chubby” enough


----------



## jadeitebear

Molly0 said:


> Thanks.  This one has quite a story. It was shipped to me in error when purchasing back in 2014.  Upon realizing that a mix-up had occurred, I was asked to ship it on to the correct purchaser (who by the way happened to be a poster here at the time.). The one I had purchased was an inferior bangle and I so wanted to keep the one I had received in error.  But I did the right thing as requested and forwarded it on to the rightful owner.  (Sob!). Well, a few years later I noticed that bangle was listed for sale on Etsy by that same lovely lady and asked if she would sell it to me and ship to Canada.  Her reply was that she did NOT shop to Canada. ( Sob again!).
> But then . . . can you imagine my delight when I later received it as a gift?   .
> To this day it makes my heart smile when I think of such kindness!


MollyO, what a story! It made me smile. The bangle was meant for you.


Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks so much JB! I hope you find the one for you. The one you posted is gone, Thank goodness. It was so tempting. Have you put together anything lately? You are so good at that


Thanks, CR. ikr, I almost bought it myself even though it is nowhere near fitting me! I hope it ended up with the right person for it. I have been looking for a dendrite bangle like this for some time but keep only finding smaller ones 



Beadweaver said:


> Here are more pictures of my new bangle in different light.  It reminds me of the lakes formed with glacier water near banff Canada.


Beadweaver, wow glacial beauty, that bangle. I love the deep, mysterious blues. Does it have a name?


----------



## Beadweaver

2boys_jademommy said:


> It’s absolutely gorgeous and a perfect fit on you. May I ask the thickness of the bangle? I was looking at a princess that is 9mm but not sure if it will look “chubby” enough[/QUOTE
> Hi, This bangle is 8.5mm thick.  It's a good thickness for a princess round.  I love it, I can tell such a difference between this jadaite bangle and ones I've purchased in the past. I have the suspicion that I have been buying B or C grade in my past purchases. I cant stop taking pictures. Ha ha


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> MollyO, what a story! It made me smile. The bangle was meant for you.
> 
> Thanks, CR. ikr, I almost bought it myself even though it is nowhere near fitting me! I hope it ended up with the right person for it. I have been looking for a dendrite bangle like this for some time but keep only finding smaller ones
> 
> 
> Beadweaver, wow glacial beauty, that bangle. I love the deep, mysterious blues. Does it have a name?


I know, I got lucky I could squeeze them on. They won’t be coming off for a bit, I hope the jangling doesn’t drive my hubby crazy at night lol. The one for you will come along, I firmly believe that. (And I’m looking for one for you too  )


----------



## DrBoBo

My forever bangle, custom made by Allan Spehar. Guatemalan blue. I'm in love! Also, hi everyone! Been following this thread for years, finally figured out how to join.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

DrBoBo said:


> My forever bangle, custom made by Allan Spehar. Guatemalan blue. I'm in love! Also, hi everyone! Been following this thread for years, finally figured out how to join.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4492442


Welcome DrBoBo! Your bangle is quite lovely and in one of his signature shapes too! Looks like a perfect choice for a forever bangle


----------



## DrBoBo

Cyanide Rose said:


> Welcome DrBoBo! Your bangle is quite lovely and in one of his signature shapes too! Looks like a perfect choice for a forever bangle


I love the way the blues change color under different lights. But of course, everyday I seem to run into a new bangle that I love. This is such a great thread, I love seeing everyone's jade!


----------



## vicky ng

LunaDoo said:


> I DO have cracks in a bangle that I’ve been trying to get repaired! I have called, emailed and sent photos to Churk but have gotten nowhere as far as getting an actual estimate for the work (very simple, plain gold bands). Yes, they have replied at times, but haven’t given me any idea about the cost. It makes me reluctant to send the bangle in, but I don’t have anyone here who is experienced with this type of repair and I think he would do a beautiful job. Anyone else have a similar experience?



It will cost around $45 to put sterling silver clasp with 1 silver band (when the bangle is broken in 3 pieces). I got this price based on his website (not his Etsy store).


----------



## vicky ng

Cyanide Rose said:


> Yes my friend! That’s exactly why I’m hesitating. I think I will wait until I actually have a crack on a bangle I wear often. The bangle I’ve been wearing with my metal bangles has a ton of stone lines, but I’m guessing they are all healed because it has a beautiful chime. But they really look like serious cracks.


CR, if you add a band or two to this bangle with good chime, you may risk losing the chime. It always happens when I glue a band on my cracked bangle. If you hold your bangle real tight with fingers or your palm, that high chime will disappear when you knock it against a spoon or an agate piece.


----------



## SmokieDragon

DrBoBo said:


> My forever bangle, custom made by Allan Spehar. Guatemalan blue. I'm in love! Also, hi everyone! Been following this thread for years, finally figured out how to join.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4492442



Beautiful and a great fit!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

DrBoBo said:


> My forever bangle, custom made by Allan Spehar. Guatemalan blue. I'm in love! Also, hi everyone! Been following this thread for years, finally figured out how to join.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4492442


Welcome and thanks for sharing your gorgeous bangle! I adore the colour. Your amethyst ring is beautiful too


----------



## jadeitebear

DrBoBo said:


> My forever bangle, custom made by Allan Spehar. Guatemalan blue. I'm in love! Also, hi everyone! Been following this thread for years, finally figured out how to join.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4492442


Welcome DrBoBo! Love this bangle. It fits you so well. I have been wondering about his square designs and how comfortable they are to wear. Hope you will more pics as you keep wearing it


----------



## DrBoBo

jadeitebear said:


> Welcome DrBoBo! Love this bangle. It fits you so well. I have been wondering about his square designs and how comfortable they are to wear. Hope you will more pics as you keep wearing it


I also have a square black Wyoming Edwards nephrite from him. They are both super comfy (I tend to sleep with them once I get them on). This one is heavier and chunkier, but I don't even notice it anymore. He rounds the inner edges, so they are both very easy to wear. I will post a pic of my collection once I get home to San Francisco (in Toronto for a bit). I highly recommend him as an artist, I figure his pieces will only appreciate over time as they are so unique and the stones are such great quality.


----------



## DrBoBo

crosso said:


> Hi jadies! Posting today just to kick start the latest thread. Today wearing my "gumball" bracelet and 'Solana' bangle with a jade and pearl ring. Happy Monday! &#128522;


I love all, but especially adore the ring! So unique!


----------



## DrBoBo

Gifted this koru carving in nephrite to my BFF today. Such a joy introducing friends to the magic of jade.


----------



## DrBoBo

My blue changes depending on light conditions
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 . Seems almost turquoise with the setting sun shining in the window.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

DrBoBo said:


> Gifted this koru carving in nephrite to my BFF today. Such a joy introducing friends to the magic of jade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4493033



Wow I’ve never seen a bangle carved like this before! Where did you find this?  Its beautiful. I’m sure your friend loved it.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

DrBoBo said:


> My blue changes depending on light conditions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4493037
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Seems almost turquoise with the setting sun shining in the window.



Gorgeous blue
By the way I’m in Toronto too ( Markham) Hope you are enjoying my city
If you look around you’ll see jade being worn. Have you had the chance to go jade shopping? How does it compare to San Francisco?


----------



## DrBoBo

2boys_jademommy said:


> Wow I’ve never seen a bangle carved like this before! Where did you find this?  Its beautiful. I’m sure your friend loved it.


I found the bangle 2 years ago @ hawaiialohajewelry on Ebay


----------



## DrBoBo

2boys_jademommy said:


> Gorgeous blue
> By the way I’m in Toronto too ( Markham) Hope you are enjoying my city
> If you look around you’ll see jade being worn. Have you had the chance to go jade shopping? How does it compare to San Francisco?



I think Markham is better for jade than San Francisco! I love Pacific Mall in Markham (that's the only place I visited so far for jade here). There is a little stall, right in the food court that has some amazing bangles (unfortunately, the one I fell in love with is a 53mm, I wear a 55mm). 

The problem with San Francisco is that China Town is quite touristy (unless you go to the Inner Richmond, where there is not much jade), so the jade I saw in San Fran China Town looked 99% color treated. Also, because they are targeting tourists, it's always super overpriced. 

I was shocked how well-priced jade was in Markham (and was quite into the selection of the little stall I found in the Pacific Mall food court). But, I did notice that some of the 'jade' in the stores of Pacific Mall was definitely not jade. One of the fancy looking stores had a pretty display of expertly carved rocks, all labeled as icy jadeite, but none of them looked like jade... So I asked the seller to see a certificate (after she told me that they were certified jadeite), at which point she said it's a jadeite called albite...  (After which I googled albite... pretty but very soft rock).
I am in love with Toronto (Living dowtown for the next few months)!


----------



## jadeitebear

Wonderful jade and amazing koru carving, DrBoBo! Enjoy Toronto.

Wearing jadeite for a change today. Have a great day, Jadies!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

DrBoBo said:


> I think Markham is better for jade than San Francisco! I love Pacific Mall in Markham (that's the only place I visited so far for jade here). There is a little stall, right in the food court that has some amazing bangles (unfortunately, the one I fell in love with is a 53mm, I wear a 55mm).
> 
> The problem with San Francisco is that China Town is quite touristy (unless you go to the Inner Richmond, where there is not much jade), so the jade I saw in San Fran China Town looked 99% color treated. Also, because they are targeting tourists, it's always super overpriced.
> 
> I was shocked how well-priced jade was in Markham (and was quite into the selection of the little stall I found in the Pacific Mall food court). But, I did notice that some of the 'jade' in the stores of Pacific Mall was definitely not jade. One of the fancy looking stores had a pretty display of expertly carved rocks, all labeled as icy jadeite, but none of them looked like jade... So I asked the seller to see a certificate (after she told me that they were certified jadeite), at which point she said it's a jadeite called albite...  (After which I googled albite... pretty but very soft rock).
> I am in love with Toronto (Living dowtown for the next few months)!



Yes Pacific Mall has some jade shops/stalls. I’ve bought from Pacific Mall. Which stall near the food court are you referring to?  When you walk towards he food court, there are two stalls selling jade on the left and one on the right. There is also one near the middle section. If you get a chance, check out First Markham Place which is about 10 min away from Pacific Mall. There is a store called Wing Cheung that I’ve bought jade and other jewellery from.  Even Markville Shopping Mall has a jade store in there - Luk Fook which has beautiful pieces but is quite expensive. 
I enjoy downtown Toronto as well and there is a Chinatown but the shops there seems more dated. Have fun exploring the city and post pics if you get anything


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

jadeitebear said:


> Wonderful jade and amazing koru carving, DrBoBo! Enjoy Toronto.
> 
> Wearing jadeite for a change today. Have a great day, Jadies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4493197
> View attachment 4493200



Your ring reminds me of a sweet jellybean Beautiful bangle too!


----------



## DrBoBo

jadeitebear said:


> Wonderful jade and amazing koru carving, DrBoBo! Enjoy Toronto.
> 
> Wearing jadeite for a change today. Have a great day, Jadies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4493197
> View attachment 4493200


I love your ring, so modern yet so feminine!


----------



## jadeitebear

2boys_jademommy said:


> Your ring reminds me of a sweet jellybean Beautiful bangle too!





DrBoBo said:


> I love your ring, so modern yet so feminine!


Thank you 2boys and DrBoBo for the kind words. 2boys, you are so good at naming jade! I like that. Jellybean might stick. Now it reminds me of a flavour called island punch .


----------



## Cyanide Rose

vicky ng said:


> CR, if you add a band or two to this bangle with good chime, you may risk losing the chime. It always happens when I glue a band on my cracked bangle. If you hold your bangle real tight with fingers or your palm, that high chime will disappear when you knock it against a spoon or an agate piece.





jadeitebear said:


> Wonderful jade and amazing koru carving, DrBoBo! Enjoy Toronto.
> 
> Wearing jadeite for a change today. Have a great day, Jadies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4493197
> View attachment 4493200


Thanks for the heads up Vicky, that’s good to know. I never even considered that  

Love the the translucency JB! Very pretty pieces! The pendant is lovely, I may have to try that look. I have a few larger beads that are pretty on their own. Hmmm....


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Good Morning Jadies! I finally got this in the mail yesterday after being lost for a week or so. For some reason this is happening with my purchases for overseas. I had had to file a missing mail claim five times, so I’m ever so slightly uncomfortable about my future purchases. Anywho, my bracelet (it’s huge)   Have a great day!


----------



## DrBoBo

Cyanide Rose said:


> Good Morning Jadies! I finally got this in the mail yesterday after being lost for a week or so. For some reason this is happening with my purchases for overseas. I had had to file a missing mail claim five times, so I’m ever so slightly uncomfortable about my future purchases. Anywho, my bracelet (it’s huge)   Have a great day!


I love the two colors of nephrite combined like this, gorgeous! Whixh seller did you find your treasure at? (I am always searching for reputable online sellers, they are hard to find!)


----------



## DrBoBo

2boys_jademommy said:


> Yes Pacific Mall has some jade shops/stalls. I’ve bought from Pacific Mall. Which stall near the food court are you referring to?  When you walk towards he food court, there are two stalls selling jade on the left and one on the right. There is also one near the middle section. If you get a chance, check out First Markham Place which is about 10 min away from Pacific Mall. There is a store called Wing Cheung that I’ve bought jade and other jewellery from.  Even Markville Shopping Mall has a jade store in there - Luk Fook which has beautiful pieces but is quite expensive.
> I enjoy downtown Toronto as well and there is a Chinatown but the shops there seems more dated. Have fun exploring the city and post pics if you get anything


The stall I liked was the one on the right, with the woman and her young boy. They were so adorable, and not pushy at all. She had some really nice pieces when I went, with interesting color and good translucency.

Thank you for all the tips! My friend is really excited to drive up again, I'll check out all the stores you listed next. Super helpful information!!!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I PM’ed you DrBoBo


----------



## Cyanide Rose

DrBoBo said:


> I love the two colors of nephrite combined like this, gorgeous! Whixh seller did you find your treasure at? (I am always searching for reputable online sellers, they are hard to find!)


I forgot to quote you, it’s been crazy with this heat. They don’t have perfect feedback but I’ve never had an issue


----------



## jadeitebear

Cyanide Rose said:


> Good Morning Jadies! I finally got this in the mail yesterday after being lost for a week or so. For some reason this is happening with my purchases for overseas. I had had to file a missing mail claim five times, so I’m ever so slightly uncomfortable about my future purchases. Anywho, my bracelet (it’s huge)   Have a great day!


CR, the light and dark jade is such a nice contrast. Glad it found you finally. So frustrating to lose packages in the mail!


----------



## DrBoBo

Cyanide Rose said:


> I PM’ed you DrBoBo


Thank you!!! Will look now.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

jadeitebear said:


> Thank you 2boys and DrBoBo for the kind words. 2boys, you are so good at naming jade! I like that. Jellybean might stick. Now it reminds me of a flavour called island punch .



Happy I could help with the name lol! Jellybean is super adorable and beautiful at the same time.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Good Morning Jadies! I finally got this in the mail yesterday after being lost for a week or so. For some reason this is happening with my purchases for overseas. I had had to file a missing mail claim five times, so I’m ever so slightly uncomfortable about my future purchases. Anywho, my bracelet (it’s huge)   Have a great day!



Wow this is so bold and modern! 
I’m glad it arrived. It’s is nerve wracking sometimes ordering overseas.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> CR, the light and dark jade is such a nice contrast. Glad it found you finally. So frustrating to lose packages in the mail!





2boys_jademommy said:


> Wow this is so bold and modern!
> I’m glad it arrived. It’s is nerve wracking sometimes ordering overseas.


Thanks so much to you both  I  worry so much shopping overseas now. With all the tariffs and craziness. I guess it’s always buyer beware from any seller, I must admit I’ve gotten some pretty amazing pieces that way. Well I am on a self imposed ban as of today’s purchase LOL


----------



## SmokieDragon

I finally visited the jadeite shop in a different suburb from where I live in my home country. I’m not familiar with the area so have been working up the courage to go. Glad I did! So many bangles, the most I’ve ever seen! So much choice!! Here’s my oval lavender bangle - first one I’ve bought in person


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

SmokieDragon said:


> I finally visited the jadeite shop in a different suburb from where I live in my home country. I’m not familiar with the area so have been working up the courage to go. Glad I did! So many bangles, the most I’ve ever seen! So much choice!! Here’s my oval lavender bangle - first one I’ve bought in person



Very nice SmokieGragon!! It’s quite purple and looks to be a perfect fit on you. Do you prefer ovals or rounds? 
I’m glad you discovered a new store I like buying in store but online has more options and less pressure from the shop owners lol!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

SmokieDragon said:


> I finally visited the jadeite shop in a different suburb from where I live in my home country. I’m not familiar with the area so have been working up the courage to go. Glad I did! So many bangles, the most I’ve ever seen! So much choice!! Here’s my oval lavender bangle - first one I’ve bought in person


Wow! Lucky you! Beautiful bangle and pup


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Saw these and decided to share these cool nephrite shoes.  Thank goodness I’m not a huge shoe fan, at least not a fan of heels in my old age


----------



## jadeitebear

SmokieDragon said:


> I finally visited the jadeite shop in a different suburb from where I live in my home country. I’m not familiar with the area so have been working up the courage to go. Glad I did! So many bangles, the most I’ve ever seen! So much choice!! Here’s my oval lavender bangle - first one I’ve bought in person


Smokie, congrats on getting up the courage to go to the shop in person. Beautiful bangle you got out of it. I like the variation in color in it, I think it makes the lavender patches stand out more vibrantly. 


Cyanide Rose said:


> Saw these and decided to share these cool nephrite shoes.  Thank goodness I’m not a huge shoe fan, at least not a fan of heels in my old age


Oh my, these are not anything what I expected to ever see in jade. Are these real life size? Not that I would wear anything like this, lol. Thanks for sharing, CR!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Saw these and decided to share these cool nephrite shoes.  Thank goodness I’m not a huge shoe fan, at least not a fan of heels in my old age



Oh wow these can’t be comfortable but they look awesome! I’m thinking these are probably meant to be a decoration.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> Smokie, congrats on getting up the courage to go to the shop in person. Beautiful bangle you got out of it. I like the variation in color in it, I think it makes the lavender patches stand out more vibrantly.
> 
> Oh my, these are not anything what I expected to ever see in jade. Are these real life size? Not that I would wear anything like this, lol. Thanks for sharing, CR!





2boys_jademommy said:


> Oh wow these can’t be comfortable but they look awesome! I’m thinking these are probably meant to be a decoration.



Haha, you’re quite welcome JD! It always amazes me what people make out of gemstones or cool rocks. I wish I was that talented  

Hi 2BJM! They are definitely for decoration purposes. I have a friend that is addicted to high heels and she has decorative shoe stuff everywhere. These reminded me of something she would collect, but they are not cheap at all. Maybe If they were converse or dr martins, I’d have to think about it   Oooh 
...maybe some little adidas shellheads LOL  JK, But I do wonder how long it took the person to make these.


----------



## vicky ng

SmokieDragon said:


> I finally visited the jadeite shop in a different suburb from where I live in my home country. I’m not familiar with the area so have been working up the courage to go. Glad I did! So many bangles, the most I’ve ever seen! So much choice!! Here’s my oval lavender bangle - first one I’ve bought in person


I have had more than 50 jadeite and nephrite bangles in my life (still adding at very slow rate for the past 3 years...practice to curb my addiction..whew) but only 6 of them were bought in person. One from a store in Vietnam and well everything in that jade store was double to quadruple the cost of buying online (given the same quality). Still wonder why I walked into that store. The rest were bought from local antique stores whenever I traveled around the States. I always feel pressure when I buy from a store (not just jade) where a sale person is trying to make a sale. The shopping at antique stores was a breeze because nobody was around unless I wanted to get it out of a case.


----------



## Molly0

Cyanide Rose said:


> Saw these and decided to share these cool nephrite shoes.  Thank goodness I’m not a huge shoe fan, at least not a fan of heels in my old age


OMG!  Too cute!
If only I had an extra $1100.00 kicking around.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cyanide Rose said:


> Saw these and decided to share these cool nephrite shoes.  Thank goodness I’m not a huge shoe fan, at least not a fan of heels in my old age



This is like Cinderella and the Glass Slipper, the Nephrite Edition haha! It's truly mesmerising and is amazing craftmanship! Thanks so much for sharing


----------



## SmokieDragon

2boys_jademommy said:


> Very nice SmokieGragon!! It’s quite purple and looks to be a perfect fit on you. Do you prefer ovals or rounds?
> I’m glad you discovered a new store I like buying in store but online has more options and less pressure from the shop owners lol!



Thanks so much! This is my first experience with ovals because I never dared to buy them online before as most listings will say that in terms of sizing, the bigger dimension of the oval is 2mm bigger than the round bangle equivalent. The biggest oval that I've ever encountered online before was on Mats Alice at 58mm, so I immediately thought at 56mm, won't work for me haha! Having said that, measurements aside, I think ovals have less chance of banging around so far and they feel more like a natural part of my arm.

I know what you mean about pressure and I tried to just not think about that especially after the store owner told me he's based there cos rent is cheap and there's less pressure on him haha



Cyanide Rose said:


> Wow! Lucky you! Beautiful bangle and pup



Thanks so much! That's my 5-year old Shih Tzu, Benji! He's forever a pup haha 



jadeitebear said:


> Smokie, congrats on getting up the courage to go to the shop in person. Beautiful bangle you got out of it. I like the variation in color in it, I think it makes the lavender patches stand out more vibrantly.



Thanks so much and I think you are spot on about the colour variation making the lavender stand out!  That's what I think too



vicky ng said:


> I have had more than 50 jadeite and nephrite bangles in my life (still adding at very slow rate for the past 3 years...practice to curb my addiction..whew) but only 6 of them were bought in person. One from a store in Vietnam and well everything in that jade store was double to quadruple the cost of buying online (given the same quality). Still wonder why I walked into that store. The rest were bought from local antique stores whenever I traveled around the States. I always feel pressure when I buy from a store (not just jade) where a sale person is trying to make a sale. The shopping at antique stores was a breeze because nobody was around unless I wanted to get it out of a case.



Wow! 50! Congrats on having a big collection! That's interesting that you have bought only 6 in person. I'm glad that buying jade online is the norm now. There is more choice but there is something about stepping into a shop that is just captivating too. Though I do like how i can go back and forth deciding on something when it's online, and asking more questions, taking time to think about it, before finally deciding


----------



## SmokieDragon

Ladies, this has fascinated me for a few weeks now. I always think of bangles in terms of mm but there is this alternative unit which is 1.x which I first encountered when I tried on a Grade B lavender bangle in my home country and shortly after that, in the All About Jade website. I've compiled a table of some sizes around my size in mm in this 1.x unit and am wondering what this 1.x unit is as I can't seem to find out more about what unit it is. Does anyone know? Anyway, here's my table

Bangle size table
In mm = 1.x
55          = 1.48
56           = 1.5
57          = 1.53
58          = 1.55
59          = 1.58
60          = 1.6


----------



## Cyanide Rose

SmokieDragon said:


> Ladies, this has fascinated me for a few weeks now. I always think of bangles in terms of mm but there is this alternative unit which is 1.x which I first encountered when I tried on a Grade B lavender bangle in my home country and shortly after that, in the All About Jade website. I've compiled a table of some sizes around my size in mm in this 1.x unit and am wondering what this 1.x unit is as I can't seem to find out more about what unit it is. Does anyone know? Anyway, here's my table
> 
> Bangle size table
> In mm = 1.x
> 55          = 1.48
> 56           = 1.5
> 57          = 1.53
> 58          = 1.55
> 59          = 1.58
> 60          = 1.6


This is very interesting, I’ve seen this sizing and had no idea what it meant. Thanks for sharing this.  Now I know what I’m looking at, especially with AAJ. I have seen some beauties there that I didn’t even take a chance on not knowing what those numbers meant. I guess that was a good thing for my DH


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Hi Jadies! Just pairing some pieces and stringing some beads when I wondered about bangle shapes. Is this still considered a D shape? I really like this shape, because I feel it’s more durable from my constant banging. I find this shape and princess shaped bangles more comfortable. I like “Regular” d shape bangles that taper on the top and bottom, but not if they are really thick and wide. They start to feel like handcuffs. Princess bangles of any width, thin or chubby are comfy, although I worry about cracking my thin ones.  I bump my bangles all the time on my countertops, even the tighter fitting ones.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi Jadies! Just pairing some pieces and stringing some beads when I wondered about bangle shapes. Is this still considered a D shape? I really like this shape, because I feel it’s more durable from my constant banging. I find this shape and princess shaped bangles more comfortable. I like “Regular” d shape bangles that taper on the top and bottom, but not if they are really thick and wide. They start to feel like handcuffs. Princess bangles of any width, thin or chubby are comfy, although I worry about cracking my thin ones.  I bump my bangles all the time on my countertops, even the tighter fitting ones.



Could be rounded square? Source: https://www.allaboutjade.com.sg/blogs/information/jade-bangles


----------



## SmokieDragon

Here’s my Princess White Hetian from Mats Alice! It’s nighttime here and I just put it on my right wrist since my oval lavender is occupying my left hand wrist now. I think my right palm is smaller than my left palm cos this was easier to put on compared to my left palm


----------



## jadeitebear

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi Jadies! Just pairing some pieces and stringing some beads when I wondered about bangle shapes. Is this still considered a D shape? I really like this shape, because I feel it’s more durable from my constant banging. I find this shape and princess shaped bangles more comfortable. I like “Regular” d shape bangles that taper on the top and bottom, but not if they are really thick and wide. They start to feel like handcuffs. Princess bangles of any width, thin or chubby are comfy, although I worry about cracking my thin ones.  I bump my bangles all the time on my countertops, even the tighter fitting ones.


Gorgeous beads and bangle, CR. It may still be a D if the top side is rounded and sticks out like the front side of the "D" rather than being flat like the other sides.


SmokieDragon said:


> Could be rounded square? Source: https://www.allaboutjade.com.sg/blogs/information/jade-bangles


That is really useful info, SmokieDragon. Thanks for posting it. Interesting that AAJ mentions the mm but not the other size numbers in the sizing chart on that page, just with the descriptions of the bangles, so you putting together the sizing conversion chart is super useful. Thanks!

My most comfortable bangle is what I though a princess round but it turns out it is a "bevelled" by their description. Not completely sure what the difference is between a rounded square and beveled. Seems to me that the square is just more rounded for the bevelled shape. In general, I find I perfer bangles with steep sidies like all the profiles pictured and also like your bangle above, CR. D's that have sides that taper down I find harder to stack with other bracelets and they kind of dig into my hand after a while.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

SmokieDragon said:


> Could be rounded square? Source: https://www.allaboutjade.com.sg/blogs/information/jade-bangles





SmokieDragon said:


> Here’s my Princess White Hetian from Mats Alice! It’s nighttime here and I just put it on my right wrist since my oval lavender is occupying my left hand wrist now. I think my right palm is smaller than my left palm cos this was easier to put on compared to my left palm


Thanks so much SD! This truly helps out a lot 

Your bangle looks great on you! How do you like it? It looks so translucent and smooth, It’s a beauty for sure! Hopefully she gets more in. I love the $2600 one she has for sale but there is absolutely no way I could fit that. I wonder if a Jadie purchased the one she had for $500?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> Gorgeous beads and bangle, CR. It may still be a D if the top side is rounded and sticks out like the front side of the "D" rather than being flat like the other sides.
> 
> That is really useful info, SmokieDragon. Thanks for posting it. Interesting that AAJ mentions the mm but not the other size numbers in the sizing chart on that page, just with the descriptions of the bangles, so you putting together the sizing conversion chart is super useful. Thanks!
> 
> My most comfortable bangle is what I though a princess round but it turns out it is a "bevelled" by their description. Not completely sure what the difference is between a rounded square and beveled. Seems to me that the square is just more rounded for the bevelled shape. In general, I find I perfer bangles with steep sidies like all the profiles pictured and also like your bangle above, CR. D's that have sides that taper down I find harder to stack with other bracelets and they kind of dig into my hand after a while.


Hey there JB, thanks so much! We share the same view on bangle shapes for sure. It’s a shame too, because I have quite a few tapered bangles that I don’t wear at all. It seams to me that that was the standard shape years ago and now there is more variety. Thank goodness because I had stop wearing jade all together, now my addiction is back LOL


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks so much SD! This truly helps out a lot
> 
> Your bangle looks great on you! How do you like it? It looks so translucent and smooth, It’s a beauty for sure! Hopefully she gets more in. I love the $2600 one she has for sale but there is absolutely no way I could fit that. I wonder if a Jadie purchased the one she had for $500?



Thanks so much! I didn't expect it to be this translucent so I'm pleasantly surprised. To be honest, I was feeling pretty cranky before putting it on (long day at work) and now I just feel happy like it's lifted my mood! I'm probably also relieved that my right hand is not bigger than my left hand haha! The $2,600 one is gorgeous and so small but yet so chubby - wow - but maybe it's too chubby? I just noticed that the $500 one is gone. It wasn't listed for long


----------



## Cyanide Rose

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! I didn't expect it to be this translucent so I'm pleasantly surprised. To be honest, I was feeling pretty cranky before putting it on (long day at work) and now I just feel happy like it's lifted my mood! I'm probably also relieved that my right hand is not bigger than my left hand haha! The $2,600 one is gorgeous and so small but yet so chubby - wow - but maybe it's too chubby? I just noticed that the $500 one is gone. It wasn't listed for long


I absolutely know what you mean. I feel that way about my whitish hetian bangles too. The newest one pictured above surprised me too. It is really translucent and has a texture that I really like. It has more spots too, which appeal to me. I must say I have been very pleased with all of my recent purchases. Fingers crossed that nothing else catches my eye


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi Jadies! Just pairing some pieces and stringing some beads when I wondered about bangle shapes. Is this still considered a D shape? I really like this shape, because I feel it’s more durable from my constant banging. I find this shape and princess shaped bangles more comfortable. I like “Regular” d shape bangles that taper on the top and bottom, but not if they are really thick and wide. They start to feel like handcuffs. Princess bangles of any width, thin or chubby are comfy, although I worry about cracking my thin ones.  I bump my bangles all the time on my countertops, even the tighter fitting ones.



I guess this would be a d shape but without the dome. It’s kind squared off at the edges. I think I have a slight preference for princesses over d shapes now as well. They aren’t more comfortable for me but they are just prettier somehow.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

SmokieDragon said:


> Here’s my Princess White Hetian from Mats Alice! It’s nighttime here and I just put it on my right wrist since my oval lavender is occupying my left hand wrist now. I think my right palm is smaller than my left palm cos this was easier to put on compared to my left palm



It’s a beauty SD! Very clean and icy. She almost looks like part Jadeite part Nephrite to me lol! Gorgeous.


----------



## mrsblue

SmokieDragon said:


> Ladies, this has fascinated me for a few weeks now. I always think of bangles in terms of mm but there is this alternative unit which is 1.x which I first encountered when I tried on a Grade B lavender bangle in my home country and shortly after that, in the All About Jade website. I've compiled a table of some sizes around my size in mm in this 1.x unit and am wondering what this 1.x unit is as I can't seem to find out more about what unit it is. Does anyone know? Anyway, here's my table
> 
> Bangle size table
> In mm = 1.x
> 55          = 1.48
> 56           = 1.5
> 57          = 1.53
> 58          = 1.55
> 59          = 1.58
> 60          = 1.6



Hi SmokieDragon,

It is the measurement used in Hong Kong. for example, my size is 1.35 HK size, it is 50mm. I took a picture of a measurement card for your reference.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

mrsblue said:


> Hi SmokieDragon,
> 
> It is the measurement used in Hong Kong. for example, my size is 1.35 HK size, it is 50mm. I took a picture of a measurement card for your reference.



I’ve seen these cards used in the jade shops. At first I assumed it was inches but when I used my calculator it didn’t equal the millimetres


----------



## mrsblue

2boys_jademommy said:


> I’ve seen these cards used in the jade shops. At first I assumed it was inches but when I used my calculator it didn’t equal the millimetres



That’s because it is in chinese measurement system, for example, 1.3 would be 1 cun and 3 fen, 1 cun is 32mm and 1 fen is 1/10 of a cun, so it is 3.2mm. Hope this helps


----------



## SmokieDragon

2boys_jademommy said:


> It’s a beauty SD! Very clean and icy. She almost looks like part Jadeite part Nephrite to me lol! Gorgeous.



Thanks so much! I like that - part nephrite and jadeite haha


----------



## SmokieDragon

mrsblue said:


> Hi SmokieDragon,
> 
> It is the measurement used in Hong Kong. for example, my size is 1.35 HK size, it is 50mm. I took a picture of a measurement card for your reference.



Thanks so much for this! This is going straight to my favourites on my phone! Now I know what and where this system is from  

Wow, your wrist is a very dainty size!


----------



## mrsblue

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much for this! This is going straight to my favourites on my phone! Now I know what and where this system is from
> 
> Wow, your wrist is a very dainty size!



You’re most welcome! Glad to be of any help. 

It’s more like my hands are quite flexible, so I can squeeze into really tiny bangles.


----------



## jadeitebear

Hello, Jadies! 
I am hoping you can help me identify what "water lines" are in nephrite. I thought these are translucent thin lines so they appear  darker, like the base color of nephrite as in the line in my bangle here:


and this one (the seller says that this bangle has water lines and cloudiness, not clear where):


but the only GIA article I can find on the subject https://www.gia.edu/gia-news-research/nephrite-jade-road-evolution-green-nephrite-market calls them "whitish stripes that are... parallel tremolite crystals" and gives this picture:


Huh??? I am confused. Are water lines the darker translucent thin lines above or the milky cloudiness in the GIA article picture? If anyone can shed light on the subject that would be very helpful. I have some of the dark translucent lines in some of my bangles and I really do not like them, but I don't mind whitish cloudiness in nephrite at all so I am wondering which one is it. I am really not that familiar with the jade trade terminology. 
Thanks and have a nice day, Jadies!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> Hello, Jadies!
> I am hoping you can help me identify what "water lines" are in nephrite. I thought these are translucent thin lines so they appear  darker, like the base color of nephrite as in the line in my bangle here:
> View attachment 4497827
> 
> and this one (the seller says that this bangle has water lines and cloudiness, not clear where):
> View attachment 4497828
> 
> but the only GIA article I can find on the subject https://www.gia.edu/gia-news-research/nephrite-jade-road-evolution-green-nephrite-market calls them "whitish stripes that are... parallel tremolite crystals" and gives this picture:
> View attachment 4497841
> 
> Huh??? I am confused. Are water lines the darker translucent thin lines above or the milky cloudiness in the GIA article picture? If anyone can shed light on the subject that would be very helpful. I have some of the dark translucent lines in some of my bangles and I really do not like them, but I don't mind whitish cloudiness in nephrite at all so I am wondering which one is it. I am really not that familiar with the jade trade terminology.
> Thanks and have a nice day, Jadies!


Hey there JB! As time goes on I’m thinking that the clear lines may be something to do with the structure. I read somewhere that waterlines are calcium which would explain why they are white and I don’t mind the white areas either. My hetian or nephrite has a lot of white spots or white threads, I don’t have any with the clear lines that I can find right now but my guess is structures. I’m probably wrong lol


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> Hello, Jadies!
> I am hoping you can help me identify what "water lines" are in nephrite. I thought these are translucent thin lines so they appear  darker, like the base color of nephrite as in the line in my bangle here:
> View attachment 4497827
> 
> and this one (the seller says that this bangle has water lines and cloudiness, not clear where):
> View attachment 4497828
> 
> but the only GIA article I can find on the subject https://www.gia.edu/gia-news-research/nephrite-jade-road-evolution-green-nephrite-market calls them "whitish stripes that are... parallel tremolite crystals" and gives this picture:
> View attachment 4497841
> 
> Huh??? I am confused. Are water lines the darker translucent thin lines above or the milky cloudiness in the GIA article picture? If anyone can shed light on the subject that would be very helpful. I have some of the dark translucent lines in some of my bangles and I really do not like them, but I don't mind whitish cloudiness in nephrite at all so I am wondering which one is it. I am really not that familiar with the jade trade terminology.
> Thanks and have a nice day, Jadies!


Hey JB! I wanted to share this picture. This is my opinion of loose structure. This is an area on my white bangle. It looks similar just not a straight line


----------



## jadeitebear

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hey JB! I wanted to share this picture. This is my opinion of loose structure. This is an area on my white bangle. It looks similar just not a straight line


Thanks for the input, CR! I see. I don't think these need to be necessarily a straight line.


----------



## teagansmum

Jadeitebear, I've had many of the twisted Hetian type bangles and all of them had "water lines" on them. They show up strongly on green Hetian twisted bangles from my experience, but here is one of my brown and cream ones. You can see the white streaks on the brown part which look like calcium. When I give her an oil bath it's hard to see but I haven't done it in a while. I hope this helps.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> Thanks for the input, CR! I see. I don't think these need to be necessarily a straight line.


You’re quite welcome


----------



## jadeitebear

teagansmum said:


> Jadeitebear, I've had many of the twisted Hetian type bangles and all of them had "water lines" on them. They show up strongly on green Hetian twisted bangles from my experience, but here is one of my brown and cream ones. You can see the white streaks on the brown part which look like calcium. When I give her an oil bath it's hard to see but I haven't done it in a while. I hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4499003


Thanks, teagansmum. The pictures really help. It looks like "water lines" are white like the GIA article described and do not have to be straight as yours and CR pics show and not related to the the clear lines as I thought.

I do actually really like the "calcium" white patches in your cream and brown bangle, especially on the brown background but it does not look like my bangle has any of those. I'll have to check my other nephrite.   Cheers!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> Thanks, teagansmum. The pictures really help. It looks like "water lines" are white like the GIA article described and do not have to be straight as yours and CR pics show and not related to the the clear lines as I thought.
> 
> I do actually really like the "calcium" white patches in your cream and brown bangle, especially on the brown background but it does not look like my bangle has any of those. I'll have to check my other nephrite.   Cheers!
> View attachment 4499169


This is so pretty! I really love plumeria. This gives me some interesting stacking ideas JB. This is quite lovely indeed


----------



## jadeitebear

Cyanide Rose said:


> This is so pretty! I really love plumeria. This gives me some interesting stacking ideas JB. This is quite lovely indeed


Thank you so much, CR! My plumerias started blooming here (finally!) so I pulled out this piece to stack because they make me so happy!  Subject for another thread completely, lol. 

Here is some more inspiration. (Not mine sadly.) Have a nice day, Jadies!


----------



## teagansmum

jadeitebear said:


> Thanks, teagansmum. The pictures really help. It looks like "water lines" are white like the GIA article described and do not have to be straight as yours and CR pics show and not related to the the clear lines as I thought.
> 
> I do actually really like the "calcium" white patches in your cream and brown bangle, especially on the brown background but it does not look like my bangle has any of those. I'll have to check my other nephrite.   Cheers!
> View attachment 4499169



Yes, yours looks very pretty with no water lines. The green twisted bangles I had with water lines, I resold, as there were so many water lines and very noticeable. I couldn't get use to them but I kept this brown and cream one as the water lines only show on the brown and they mix in with the colours. The water lines on my green ones were white,streaks, lines, amd what I would call "crystal clusters".


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> Thank you so much, CR! My plumerias started blooming here (finally!) so I pulled out this piece to stack because they make me so happy!  Subject for another thread completely, lol.
> 
> Here is some more inspiration. (Not mine sadly.) Have a nice day, Jadies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4499360


It’s gorgeous! I am stalking this one 

The second photo was my stacking attempt for today


----------



## SmokieDragon

Happy weekend, everyone! My 2 jadeite bangles today - Lavender Oval and Carved Green


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cyanide Rose said:


> It’s gorgeous! I am stalking this one
> 
> The second photo was my stacking attempt for today



Lovely turquoises and silver / jade bead bracelets!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> Jadeitebear, I've had many of the twisted Hetian type bangles and all of them had "water lines" on them. They show up strongly on green Hetian twisted bangles from my experience, but here is one of my brown and cream ones. You can see the white streaks on the brown part which look like calcium. When I give her an oil bath it's hard to see but I haven't done it in a while. I hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4499003



Hey Tea - this reminds me of chocolate and vanilla twist cones


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> It’s gorgeous! I am stalking this one
> 
> The second photo was my stacking attempt for today



This one will be hard to resist. The carving is quite detailed and the colours are beautiful. Lovely stack as well C Rose!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Congrat


SmokieDragon said:


> Happy weekend, everyone! My 2 jadeite bangles today - Lavender Oval and Carved Green


Congratulations on two new bangles! Are they from the same seller? They both look great but I especially like the green carved one. It’s such a pretty colour. Very happy for you


----------



## mintea

What do you do with jade you do not want to keep?

My first bangle, which was less than half the cost of the new bangle, is lower quality (stone lines, more uneven color and grain, etc.) yet makes me a lot happier. Lessons learned about what my jade priorities and preferences are, but at a cost.

My new bangle is too big - I sized up by 1mm, but I really shouldn't have, and am surprised by how much difference it made. I could find a way to live with the size if I otherwise loved it, but the colors are cooler/grayer than I expected and don't flatter my complexion. Returns are not an option I'm afraid, but it was too expensive to just put in a drawer and forget about quickly. I feel pretty stupid, but here we are. >_<


----------



## SmokieDragon

2boys_jademommy said:


> Congrat
> 
> Congratulations on two new bangles! Are they from the same seller? They both look great but I especially like the green carved one. It’s such a pretty colour. Very happy for you



Thanks so much! The Lavender Oval is the same one from last week - this is the other side of the oval that I photographed today. It seems to rotate along my wrist unless this side is up - now that I'm wearing it with this side up, I think I prefer it this way 

The Carved Green one is from AAA Jadeshop on Etsy. I bought it when they were having a 20% off sale a couple of weeks ago. The first photo in the listing made it look white with a pop of green. I clicked on the other photos and discovered that it's a sweet light green and decided to order it. The carving is something new to me so that was the clincher


----------



## SmokieDragon

mintea said:


> What do you do with jade you do not want to keep?
> 
> My first bangle, which was less than half the cost of the new bangle, is lower quality (stone lines, more uneven color and grain, etc.) yet makes me a lot happier. Lessons learned about what my jade priorities and preferences are, but at a cost.
> 
> My new bangle is too big - I sized up by 1mm, but I really shouldn't have, and am surprised by how much difference it made. I could find a way to live with the size if I otherwise loved it, but the colors are cooler/grayer than I expected and don't flatter my complexion. Returns are not an option I'm afraid, but it was too expensive to just put in a drawer and forget about quickly. I feel pretty stupid, but here we are. >_<



Sorry to hear about this. Hope others can advise what to do.


----------



## jadeitebear

Cyanide Rose said:


> It’s gorgeous! I am stalking this one
> 
> The second photo was my stacking attempt for today


The silver and jade is giving me ideas, CR! It's a lovely pop of color - turquoise and pure white. You really stack well!


SmokieDragon said:


> Happy weekend, everyone! My 2 jadeite bangles today - Lavender Oval and Carved Green


Smokie, I like the green in your carved bangle. It is understated yet it stands out. The "other" side of your lavender bangle is quite lovely. The crystal structure reminds me of sugar crystal sprinkles. 
2boys - I think you are on to something with the desert comparisons, or maybe I am feeling hungry, LOL!


mintea said:


> What do you do with jade you do not want to keep?
> 
> My first bangle, which was less than half the cost of the new bangle, is lower quality (stone lines, more uneven color and grain, etc.) yet makes me a lot happier. Lessons learned about what my jade priorities and preferences are, but at a cost.
> 
> My new bangle is too big - I sized up by 1mm, but I really shouldn't have, and am surprised by how much difference it made. I could find a way to live with the size if I otherwise loved it, but the colors are cooler/grayer than I expected and don't flatter my complexion. Returns are not an option I'm afraid, but it was too expensive to just put in a drawer and forget about quickly. I feel pretty stupid, but here we are. >_<


Mintea, I feel your dilemma. I have definitely been there, especially purchasing a slightly larger, or pricey bangle and realizing it does not feel as good and I don't wear it as much as a cheap favorite. Not sure what to advise you to do, I'm telling myself that maybe these will grow on me and I might wear them from time to time.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

mintea said:


> What do you do with jade you do not want to keep?
> 
> My first bangle, which was less than half the cost of the new bangle, is lower quality (stone lines, more uneven color and grain, etc.) yet makes me a lot happier. Lessons learned about what my jade priorities and preferences are, but at a cost.
> 
> My new bangle is too big - I sized up by 1mm, but I really shouldn't have, and am surprised by how much difference it made. I could find a way to live with the size if I otherwise loved it, but the colors are cooler/grayer than I expected and don't flatter my complexion. Returns are not an option I'm afraid, but it was too expensive to just put in a drawer and forget about quickly. I feel pretty stupid, but here we are. >_<



I understand how you feel and I’m sure many here can relate to being surprisingly attached to a bangle that may be less expensive or not considered as “perfect” while at the same time somewhat disappointed by an expensive bangle. The sizing can make a difference in looks and comfort.


----------



## mintea

jadeitebear said:


> Mintea, I feel your dilemma. I have definitely been there, especially purchasing a slightly larger, or pricey bangle and realizing it does not feel as good and I don't wear it as much as a cheap favorite. Not sure what to advise you to do, I'm telling myself that maybe these will grow on me and I might wear them from time to time.


Ah, I hope the ones that you're hoping will grow on you really will! Some things in life are a surprising acquired taste.



2boys_jademommy said:


> I understand how you feel and I’m sure many here can relate to being surprisingly attached to a bangle that may be less expensive or not considered as “perfect” while at the same time somewhat disappointed by an expensive bangle. The sizing can make a difference in looks and comfort.


The sizing really is a big factor! I thought "better slightly too big than too small to wear," but in a fairly chunky bangle, that extra size makes me hyper-conscious of knocking it all around, not to mention it looks awkward falling down my arm halfway to my elbow,

Here's the offending bangle in gloomy evening light, lol. It's a bit of a chameleon depending on what the light conditions are - I swear it mostly looks gray to me in person most of the time - but in every case it still leaves me completely cold! If I saw someone else wearing this I'd compliment them, but even besides the sizing issue it just doesn't feel like it's meant for me. I just wish I had jade-savvy close friends or family that would appreciate it as a gift, or that there was enough demand in my area that I could resell it for more than a penny on the dollar. I'll get over it eventually, haha! I'm going to Taiwan later this year so hopefully by then I won't be cut up about this one anymore, and may research some options for buying jade in person while I'm there.


----------



## SmokieDragon

jadeitebear said:


> Smokie, I like the green in your carved bangle. It is understated yet it stands out. The "other" side of your lavender bangle is quite lovely. The crystal structure reminds me of sugar crystal sprinkles.



Thanks so much! I didn't expect to love this carved bangle this much and am also glad that the carvings are quite subtle  Looks like the lavender will be my forever bangle on my left hand


----------



## SmokieDragon

mintea said:


> Ah, I hope the ones that you're hoping will grow on you really will! Some things in life are a surprising acquired taste.
> 
> 
> The sizing really is a big factor! I thought "better slightly too big than too small to wear," but in a fairly chunky bangle, that extra size makes me hyper-conscious of knocking it all around, not to mention it looks awkward falling down my arm halfway to my elbow,
> 
> Here's the offending bangle in gloomy evening light, lol. It's a bit of a chameleon depending on what the light conditions are - I swear it mostly looks gray to me in person most of the time - but in every case it still leaves me completely cold! If I saw someone else wearing this I'd compliment them, but even besides the sizing issue it just doesn't feel like it's meant for me. I just wish I had jade-savvy close friends or family that would appreciate it as a gift, or that there was enough demand in my area that I could resell it for more than a penny on the dollar. I'll get over it eventually, haha! I'm going to Taiwan later this year so hopefully by then I won't be cut up about this one anymore, and may research some options for buying jade in person while I'm there.
> 
> View attachment 4500647



On my screen, I see a lovely blue-green bangle with a darker patch. Have you tried stacking other non-jadeite bracelets such metal bangles(?) or  a telephone coil bracelet / hair tie or a scrunchie which you can place behind the bangle to prevent it from riding up your wrist?


----------



## jadeitebear

Hello Jadies! I finally finished one of my silver bracelet projects. This is an old bracelet of mine that originally had turquoise stones (I think?). The stones bleached out so I did not like it anymore and wanted to reset it with jadeite. Found these cabs and it turned out they match my nephrite bangle very closely. I am thrilled with how it turned out! I just hope my shoddy stone setting skills hold up because I plan to wear it a lot.
Hope you are enjoying your weekend!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

mintea said:


> Ah, I hope the ones that you're hoping will grow on you really will! Some things in life are a surprising acquired taste.
> 
> 
> The sizing really is a big factor! I thought "better slightly too big than too small to wear," but in a fairly chunky bangle, that extra size makes me hyper-conscious of knocking it all around, not to mention it looks awkward falling down my arm halfway to my elbow,
> 
> Here's the offending bangle in gloomy evening light, lol. It's a bit of a chameleon depending on what the light conditions are - I swear it mostly looks gray to me in person most of the time - but in every case it still leaves me completely cold! If I saw someone else wearing this I'd compliment them, but even besides the sizing issue it just doesn't feel like it's meant for me. I just wish I had jade-savvy close friends or family that would appreciate it as a gift, or that there was enough demand in my area that I could resell it for more than a penny on the dollar. I'll get over it eventually, haha! I'm going to Taiwan later this year so hopefully by then I won't be cut up about this one anymore, and may research some options for buying jade in person while I'm there.
> 
> View attachment 4500647



Hopefully this bangle grows on you with time. It looks like a slightly grey bluish green to me. Maybe try wearing it for at least a week everyday to see if you “bond” with it. And if not, you have a trip to Taiwan to look forward to which I’m sure has  shops selling jade.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

jadeitebear said:


> Hello Jadies! I finally finished one of my silver bracelet projects. This is an old bracelet of mine that originally had turquoise stones (I think?). The stones bleached out so I did not like it anymore and wanted to reset it with jadeite. Found these cabs and it turned out they match my nephrite bangle very closely. I am thrilled with how it turned out! I just hope my shoddy stone setting skills hold up because I plan to wear it a lot.
> Hope you are enjoying your weekend!
> View attachment 4501194
> 
> View attachment 4501195



This looks awesome JB! I’m impressed with your stone setting. I love your nephrite bangle paired with your creation.


----------



## jadeitebear

2boys_jademommy said:


> This looks awesome JB! I’m impressed with your stone setting. I love your nephrite bangle paired with your creation.


Thank you for the compliments, 2boysJM. It's only since I can't find a reliable and reasonably priced bench that I try to fix things myself. Too many ideas and no one to execute them.


----------



## mrsblue

I just got an icy jade bangle, and it is supposed to be my dream bangle, it is luminous and so so SOOO beautiful, it is my size and the thickness is perfect, only one catch... there is a small scratch, thats the only small area where it’s not perfectly polished, otherwise it would be perfect. When i touch it with my nail it scratches. 

I absolutely adore this bangle, it is from my mom and husband but I am the one who chose it, now I am given an opportunity to return it and get a full refund, or should I keep it learn to love the tiny imperfection too? (Since it is also a kind of fate “緣份” when it comes to jade)

The first pic is the bangle, have i mentioned it is so so so so beautiful?

The second pic is the little imperfection. Should I return it and look for a perfect one? (Which may be difficult since we all know a jade bangle that fits perfectly, and absolutely love and is within one’s budget is quite hard to come by) dilemma dilemma


----------



## Cyanide Rose

SmokieDragon said:


> Happy weekend, everyone! My 2 jadeite bangles today - Lavender Oval and Carved Green





SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely turquoises and silver / jade bead bracelets!


Thanks so much SmokieDragon! You’re bangles look perfectly at home on your wrist, so beautiful! I love the look of a bangle on each wrist


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> This one will be hard to resist. The carving is quite detailed and the colours are beautiful. Lovely stack as well C Rose!


Hi there 2BJM! Thanks so much, it truly is difficult but I’m telling myself I don’t really need it. LOL That doesn’t always work in the end


----------



## Cyanide Rose

mintea said:


> What do you do with jade you do not want to keep?
> 
> My first bangle, which was less than half the cost of the new bangle, is lower quality (stone lines, more uneven color and grain, etc.) yet makes me a lot happier. Lessons learned about what my jade priorities and preferences are, but at a cost.
> 
> My new bangle is too big - I sized up by 1mm, but I really shouldn't have, and am surprised by how much difference it made. I could find a way to live with the size if I otherwise loved it, but the colors are cooler/grayer than I expected and don't flatter my complexion. Returns are not an option I'm afraid, but it was too expensive to just put in a drawer and forget about quickly. I feel pretty stupid, but here we are. >_<





mintea said:


> Ah, I hope the ones that you're hoping will grow on you really will! Some things in life are a surprising acquired taste.
> 
> 
> The sizing really is a big factor! I thought "better slightly too big than too small to wear," but in a fairly chunky bangle, that extra size makes me hyper-conscious of knocking it all around, not to mention it looks awkward falling down my arm halfway to my elbow,
> 
> Here's the offending bangle in gloomy evening light, lol. It's a bit of a chameleon depending on what the light conditions are - I swear it mostly looks gray to me in person most of the time - but in every case it still leaves me completely cold! If I saw someone else wearing this I'd compliment them, but even besides the sizing issue it just doesn't feel like it's meant for me. I just wish I had jade-savvy close friends or family that would appreciate it as a gift, or that there was enough demand in my area that I could resell it for more than a penny on the dollar. I'll get over it eventually, haha! I'm going to Taiwan later this year so hopefully by then I won't be cut up about this one anymore, and may research some options for buying jade in person while I'm there.
> 
> View attachment 4500647


I truly understand how you feel mintea, I have given quite a few away and sold some too (mainly too small or too big). I can honestly say that there are a couple regrets, especially when I see a bangle I like and remember I once had a similar one. I also have bangles I like but have never worn. One month it’s lavenders, the next it’s greens or beads. It’s so tough to know how you will feel about a bangle until you get it. Sometimes the color isn’t what you expected or the fit. Even purchasing jewelry in person can lose its luster and excitement once you get home or after some time. It’s tough but I would definitely consider holding on to it and eventually you will figure out what to do with it, unless you absolutely hate it.... then maybe a consignment shop or a jeweler that deals with consignment. It’s a lovely bangle mintea


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> The silver and jade is giving me ideas, CR! It's a lovely pop of color - turquoise and pure white. You really stack well!
> 
> Smokie, I like the green in your carved bangle. It is understated yet it stands out. The "other" side of your lavender bangle is quite lovely. The crystal structure reminds me of sugar crystal sprinkles.
> 2boys - I think you are on to something with the desert comparisons, or maybe I am feeling hungry, LOL!
> 
> Mintea, I feel your dilemma. I have definitely been there, especially purchasing a slightly larger, or pricey bangle and realizing it does not feel as good and I don't wear it as much as a cheap favorite. Not sure what to advise you to do, I'm telling myself that maybe these will grow on me and I might wear them from time to time.





jadeitebear said:


> Hello Jadies! I finally finished one of my silver bracelet projects. This is an old bracelet of mine that originally had turquoise stones (I think?). The stones bleached out so I did not like it anymore and wanted to reset it with jadeite. Found these cabs and it turned out they match my nephrite bangle very closely. I am thrilled with how it turned out! I just hope my shoddy stone setting skills hold up because I plan to wear it a lot.
> Hope you are enjoying your weekend!
> View attachment 4501194
> 
> View attachment 4501195


Thanks a bunch JB! I love a pop of color and turquoise just really makes me smile 
This updating of you silver bangle is perfect! I hate to see a nice well made piece go to waste because of the stones. I am nursing some earrings back to health myself lol. Great job JB and a beautiful matching piece


----------



## Cyanide Rose

mrsblue said:


> I just got an icy jade bangle, and it is supposed to be my dream bangle, it is luminous and so so SOOO beautiful, it is my size and the thickness is perfect, only one catch... there is a small scratch, thats the only small area where it’s not perfectly polished, otherwise it would be perfect. When i touch it with my nail it scratches.
> 
> I absolutely adore this bangle, it is from my mom and husband but I am the one who chose it, now I am given an opportunity to return it and get a full refund, or should I keep it learn to love the tiny imperfection too? (Since it is also a kind of fate “緣份” when it comes to jade)
> 
> The first pic is the bangle, have i mentioned it is so so so so beautiful?
> 
> The second pic is the little imperfection. Should I return it and look for a perfect one? (Which may be difficult since we all know a jade bangle that fits perfectly, and absolutely love and is within one’s budget is quite hard to come by) dilemma dilemma


Hi mrsblue, your bangle is TDF! Its hard to give advice on something so personal. Is the imperfection going to make you dislike the bangle? Can the sentimental value of the gift make you see past its flaw. For me, I’m like the island of misfit toys when it comes to jade, but I can completely understand why you would want a bangle without flaws. This particular bangle without the imperfection would probably be very expensive, as I’m sure it wasn’t cheap even with this flaw. In the end... it has to solely be your decision, so that you can be ok with whatever you choose. I must say that I adore your bangle and would love to see mod shots if you’d like to share. I hope the answer comes to you soon


----------



## mrsblue

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi mrsblue, your bangle is TDF! Its hard to give advice on something so personal. Is the imperfection going to make you dislike the bangle? Can the sentimental value of the gift make you see past its flaw. For me, I’m like the island of misfit toys when it comes to jade, but I can completely understand why you would want a bangle without flaws. This particular bangle without the imperfection would probably be very expensive, as I’m sure it wasn’t cheap even with this flaw. In the end... it has to solely be your decision, so that you can be ok with whatever you choose. I must say that I adore your bangle and would love to see mod shots if you’d like to share. I hope the answer comes to you soon



Hi Cyanide Rose, that’s exactly my dilemma, I don’t hate it at all.... I adore the bangle, but I don’t know if the tiny scratch is gonna bug me in the long run, I mean it is already bugging me a bit lol. My husband and my mom both gifted this to me, but I am the one who picked it, so not much sentimental value just yet, unless I’ve decided to keep it and this is “the” bangle.  

I intend this to be my everyday bangle for a long long time, until one day my husband or any other family member decides to gift me another one. (I adore the idea of wearing a jade bangle gifted by a love one, like the olden days in Chinese culture) 

So since this will be on my wrist for a long time, I kinda want a perfect one. But then again, the scratch is so minute that if I haven’t inspect it thoroughly, I might have missed it. 

And it comes with a certificate from China, if I decide to keep it, I am sending it to a more reputable Hong Kong laboratory for a certificate. And of course... I would love to share some mod shots IF i kept it.


----------



## mrsblue

Here are some more pics of the bangle if we ignore the small scratch. It just glows


----------



## SmokieDragon

jadeitebear said:


> Hello Jadies! I finally finished one of my silver bracelet projects. This is an old bracelet of mine that originally had turquoise stones (I think?). The stones bleached out so I did not like it anymore and wanted to reset it with jadeite. Found these cabs and it turned out they match my nephrite bangle very closely. I am thrilled with how it turned out! I just hope my shoddy stone setting skills hold up because I plan to wear it a lot.
> Hope you are enjoying your weekend!
> View attachment 4501194
> 
> View attachment 4501195



It's so amazing that you found stones that fit an existing bracelet! WOW!! Wish I had some stone setting skills but then again, I have no stones to set hahaha! Congrats on your new old bracelet!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks so much SmokieDragon! You’re bangles look perfectly at home on your wrist, so beautiful! I love the look of a bangle on each wrist



Thanks so much!  I love seeing one on each wrist too!


----------



## SmokieDragon

mrsblue said:


> I just got an icy jade bangle, and it is supposed to be my dream bangle, it is luminous and so so SOOO beautiful, it is my size and the thickness is perfect, only one catch... there is a small scratch, thats the only small area where it’s not perfectly polished, otherwise it would be perfect. When i touch it with my nail it scratches.
> 
> I absolutely adore this bangle, it is from my mom and husband but I am the one who chose it, now I am given an opportunity to return it and get a full refund, or should I keep it learn to love the tiny imperfection too? (Since it is also a kind of fate “緣份” when it comes to jade)
> 
> The first pic is the bangle, have i mentioned it is so so so so beautiful?
> 
> The second pic is the little imperfection. Should I return it and look for a perfect one? (Which may be difficult since we all know a jade bangle that fits perfectly, and absolutely love and is within one’s budget is quite hard to come by) dilemma dilemma



Oh, this is so beautiful! While I can understand why you would want it to be perfect, it's a small imperfection. The bangle is so breathtaking, I wouldn't even have noticed the spot at all if not for your close-up shot. I guess you need to consider how long it would take you to find a perfect one - can you bear the thought of letting this one go while you continue to search? I believe if the bangle has a good energy about it, it will be ok.


----------



## mrsblue

SmokieDragon said:


> Oh, this is so beautiful! While I can understand why you would want it to be perfect, it's a small imperfection. The bangle is so breathtaking, I wouldn't even have noticed the spot at all if not for your close-up shot. I guess you need to consider how long it would take you to find a perfect one - can you bear the thought of letting this one go while you continue to search? I believe if the bangle has a good energy about it, it will be ok.



Hi SmokieDragon, you are right, I know I would keep thinking about it if I let it go, I would miss it... by a lot. And I am sure there are a lot of perfect bangles out there,  but with imperfect price tags. So I guess I am more towards keeping it.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

mrsblue said:


> Here are some more pics of the bangle if we ignore the small scratch. It just glows





mrsblue said:


> Hi SmokieDragon, you are right, I know I would keep thinking about it if I let it go, I would miss it... by a lot. And I am sure there are a lot of perfect bangles out there,  but with imperfect price tags. So I guess I am more towards keeping it.


WOWSERS! How lovely is this bangle?!! I know my thinking is flawed but a perfect bangle would concern me. I’d have to have it tested by a couple different establishments and then I’d be afraid to wear it. I am super clumsy  I wore my baht Buddha amulet on a 36 inch long gold chain the entire time I was pregnant, then I realized I had scratched up the front side of the amulet an switched to a more traditional shorter baht chain. I took it to my jeweler, but my only choices would destroy it.  I didn’t wear it for the longest time because of the scratches and one day I decided to throw it on. While I was in the jewelers the SA complimented it and then I thought to myself.... no one can see these scratches but me. They didn’t really bother me much after that and I wore it for many, many years  

I love the idea of a traditional gift of jade from a family member and everything else about it is perfect, so I’m glad you are leaning towards keeping it. Please do let us know when decide


----------



## jadeitebear

mrsblue said:


> I just got an icy jade bangle, and it is supposed to be my dream bangle, it is luminous and so so SOOO beautiful, it is my size and the thickness is perfect, only one catch... there is a small scratch, thats the only small area where it’s not perfectly polished, otherwise it would be perfect. When i touch it with my nail it scratches.
> 
> I absolutely adore this bangle, it is from my mom and husband but I am the one who chose it, now I am given an opportunity to return it and get a full refund, or should I keep it learn to love the tiny imperfection too? (Since it is also a kind of fate “緣份” when it comes to jade)
> 
> The first pic is the bangle, have i mentioned it is so so so so beautiful?
> 
> The second pic is the little imperfection. Should I return it and look for a perfect one? (Which may be difficult since we all know a jade bangle that fits perfectly, and absolutely love and is within one’s budget is quite hard to come by) dilemma dilemma



Thank you CR and Smokie for the kindness. The cabs I was able to get are tiny tiny chips of similar color like mrsblue's dream bangle. 
What a TDF bangle, mrsblue. WoW! I would take that one (with the scratch) anyday, and such a lovely gift from your family. I totally see you personal dilemma and agree with what has been said so far. Something like would bother me too. How about wearing it for a week (if that is an option) to see if the love of it grows or the aggravation. 
Reminds me of my car. I was so upset when someone scratched it for the first time! I have come to realize that the poor thing is a magnet to bumps and bruises, magically NOT caused by me, and learned to live with, shake my head and laugh about it. Love my car and would not trade it until it croaks.
Alternatively, if you really feel the scratch and it bothers you, would it be possible to ask a jeweler you trust to polish out the scratch so at least it does not catch on your nail. (Here I am speaking of finding good benches! If it were me, I would probably take the polishing tool to it myself, but I do not advise you to do that.) 
Also, what if you return it then get an new one and somehow it gets scratched? Too many iffs. Best to wear the jade and you will know how it feels. Let us know what you decide, it is a beautiful one.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Hi Jadies! I wore this one today


----------



## mrsblue

Cyanide Rose said:


> WOWSERS! How lovely is this bangle?!! I know my thinking is flawed but a perfect bangle would concern me. I’d have to have it tested by a couple different establishments and then I’d be afraid to wear it. I am super clumsy  I wore my baht Buddha amulet on a 36 inch long gold chain the entire time I was pregnant, then I realized I had scratched up the front side of the amulet an switched to a more traditional shorter baht chain. I took it to my jeweler, but my only choices would destroy it.  I didn’t wear it for the longest time because of the scratches and one day I decided to throw it on. While I was in the jewelers the SA complimented it and then I thought to myself.... no one can see these scratches but me. They didn’t really bother me much after that and I wore it for many, many years
> 
> I love the idea of a traditional gift of jade from a family member and everything else about it is perfect, so I’m glad you are leaning towards keeping it. Please do let us know when decide



Yesss, it would be a scratch that only I would see. And I am a clumsy one, any jewelry I wear would get scratched and dinged up in no time. And I was thinking these are all hand-polished, and it would be near impossible to have a “perfect” bangle, since even the perfect ones aren’t perfect under 10X magnification. (That’s me convincing myself) 

And yes, I always find it so awesome when I hear ladies talk about wearing their jade bangles for twenty years or even forty years, and they were usually gifts from their mothers, grandmas or mother-in-laws. 

I have already told the seller that I am keeping it, and if the Hong Kong certificate checks out fine (I get a full refund if anything is wrong), this is my jade bangle.


----------



## mrsblue

jadeitebear said:


> Thank you CR and Smokie for the kindness. The cabs I was able to get are tiny tiny chips of similar color like mrsblue's dream bangle.
> What a TDF bangle, mrsblue. WoW! I would take that one (with the scratch) anyday, and such a lovely gift from your family. I totally see you personal dilemma and agree with what has been said so far. Something like would bother me too. How about wearing it for a week (if that is an option) to see if the love of it grows or the aggravation.
> Reminds me of my car. I was so upset when someone scratched it for the first time! I have come to realize that the poor thing is a magnet to bumps and bruises, magically NOT caused by me, and learned to live with, shake my head and laugh about it. Love my car and would not trade it until it croaks.
> Alternatively, if you really feel the scratch and it bothers you, would it be possible to ask a jeweler you trust to polish out the scratch so at least it does not catch on your nail. (Here I am speaking of finding good benches! If it were me, I would probably take the polishing tool to it myself, but I do not advise you to do that.)
> Also, what if you return it then get an new one and somehow it gets scratched? Too many iffs. Best to wear the jade and you will know how it feels. Let us know what you decide, it is a beautiful one.



Hi Jadeitebear, thank you! Unfortunately wearing it for a week and see how it feels isn’t an option, since I am sure I will scratch it up more than it already is in a week. When I tried it on I was so careful not to bang it anymore, as it is a size bigger than the size I normally wear. I am a 51mm round, and should be wearing a 53mm oval, this is a 54mm oval, and it drops a bit lower than I usually prefer on my wrist, that usually means it getting banged around more than a tighter fit. I thought of refunding it and getting a 53mm oval instead, with a slightly different color but also glows, but glows a bit less, but then my husband and I are planning to get pregnant this year, and I am pretty sure I will bloat up and removing it will be difficult if it is a 53 oval/51 round. 

So in short, I am keeping it if everything checks up at the Hong Kong lab, I am sending it to the lab tomorrow. 

And yeah, I remember feeling super upset when a pebble hit the hood of our car,  it left a tiny indentation and it is quite visible. But I don’t mind it anymore after a few days...


----------



## Cyanide Rose

mrsblue said:


> Yesss, it would be a scratch that only I would see. And I am a clumsy one, any jewelry I wear would get scratched and dinged up in no time. And I was thinking these are all hand-polished, and it would be near impossible to have a “perfect” bangle, since even the perfect ones aren’t perfect under 10X magnification. (That’s me convincing myself)
> 
> And yes, I always find it so awesome when I hear ladies talk about wearing their jade bangles for twenty years or even forty years, and they were usually gifts from their mothers, grandmas or mother-in-laws.
> 
> I have already told the seller that I am keeping it, and if the Hong Kong certificate checks out fine (I get a full refund if anything is wrong), this is my jade bangle.


Ooo.... That is so awesome! I’m so happy for you! Fingers crossed it all checks out for you mrsblue. I love icy bangles, I wish they looked good on me. I am looking forward to your mod shots, probably after you have it thoroughly certified, which I completely understand. Thank you for sharing this beauty with us, it’s so gorgeous


----------



## mrsblue

Cyanide Rose said:


> Ooo.... That is so awesome! I’m so happy for you! Fingers crossed it all checks out for you mrsblue. I love icy bangles, I wish they looked good on me. I am looking forward to your mod shots, probably after you have it thoroughly certified, which I completely understand. Thank you for sharing this beauty with us, it’s so gorgeous



Thank you so much Cyanide Rose, I have a huge thing for icy bangles, I can’t help myself but stare at others’ bangles in town, and man, there are some really nice ones out there. I know I’ve said I’ll wear it after getting it certified. But I’ve took it out for a test drive today, and see how it feels.

This is her out under an overcast daylight. How does it look? I must admit, the color is a tad darker than I thought, and the glow is way more obvious on the profile view of the bangle.


----------



## mrsblue

Indoors under a warm light


----------



## Cyanide Rose

mrsblue said:


> Thank you so much Cyanide Rose, I have a huge thing for icy bangles, I can’t help myself but stare at others’ bangles in town, and man, there are some really nice ones out there. I know I’ve said I’ll wear it after getting it certified. But I’ve took it out for a test drive today, and see how it feels.
> 
> This is her out under an overcast daylight. How does it look? I must admit, the color is a tad darker than I thought, and the glow is way more obvious on the profile view of the bangle.





mrsblue said:


> Indoors under a warm light


Ok this is amazing ❤️ It looks great on you! It almost looks glassy to me. Seriously, I am truly jelly  Honestly, I think you made the right decision


----------



## mrsblue

Cyanide Rose said:


> Ok this is amazing ❤️ It looks great on you! It almost looks glassy to me. Seriously, I am truly jelly  Honestly, I think you made the right decision



Thank you!  I must say, I already like it before wearing it, and it is growing on me every minute! 

My husband inspected it this morning and he found a few more very very very minute scratches, which can’t be felt by fingernail.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

mrsblue said:


> Thank you!  I must say, I already like it before wearing it, and it is growing on me every minute!
> 
> My husband inspected it this morning and he found a few more very very very minute scratches, which can’t be felt by fingernail.


You’re so welcome! I’m so glad it’s growing on you, because you really picked a gem. It’s an oval too! The beautiful ones like this are always ovals and wayyyy too small for me


----------



## jadeitebear

mrsblue said:


> Hi Jadeitebear, thank you! Unfortunately wearing it for a week and see how it feels isn’t an option, since I am sure I will scratch it up more than it already is in a week. When I tried it on I was so careful not to bang it anymore, as it is a size bigger than the size I normally wear. I am a 51mm round, and should be wearing a 53mm oval, this is a 54mm oval, and it drops a bit lower than I usually prefer on my wrist, that usually means it getting banged around more than a tighter fit. I thought of refunding it and getting a 53mm oval instead, with a slightly different color but also glows, but glows a bit less, but then my husband and I are planning to get pregnant this year, and I am pretty sure I will bloat up and removing it will be difficult if it is a 53 oval/51 round.
> 
> So in short, I am keeping it if everything checks up at the Hong Kong lab, I am sending it to the lab tomorrow.
> 
> And yeah, I remember feeling super upset when a pebble hit the hood of our car,  it left a tiny indentation and it is quite visible. But I don’t mind it anymore after a few days...


Hi mrsblue, looks like the 'test drive" is working out already . So happy for you. I know how you feel about being careful wearing the slightly bigger bangle. Fingers crossed for the lab, I'm sure it will check out! Truly gorgeous find and I think it's a keeper.


----------



## mrsblue

jadeitebear said:


> Hi mrsblue, looks like the 'test drive" is working out already . So happy for you. I know how you feel about being careful wearing the slightly bigger bangle. Fingers crossed for the lab, I'm sure it will check out! Truly gorgeous find and I think it's a keeper.



Thank you Jadeitebear, as I’m setting my mind to keep it and happily embrace everything about this bangle, my husband said: “You actually have a lot of choices with our budget.”  ughhhhhh helpppp  

Since yeah, it is not a small amount... would it be silly to settle for a “not perfect” one?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

mrsblue said:


> Thank you Jadeitebear, as I’m setting my mind to keep it and happily embrace everything about this bangle, my husband said: “You actually have a lot of choices with our budget.”  ughhhhhh helpppp
> 
> Since yeah, it is not a small amount... would it be silly to settle for a “not perfect” one?


That’s another tough one  Most of the time our spouses just want us to be happy and they go with whatever we decide for the most part. I would say it would not be a good thing, if you consider it settling.


----------



## Icyjade

mrsblue said:


> Thank you Jadeitebear, as I’m setting my mind to keep it and happily embrace everything about this bangle, my husband said: “You actually have a lot of choices with our budget.”  ughhhhhh helpppp
> 
> Since yeah, it is not a small amount... would it be silly to settle for a “not perfect” one?



For that ‘scratch’, I would consider it a defect. And would be quite upset if the seller did not disclose it upfront as the defect should have been mentioned. It’s a showstopper for me especially as I think the bangle isn’t cheap. 

You are in HK right? There are quite a few Hk sellers that come to the SG fair. Let me know if you want the contacts to have a look at their shops?


----------



## mrsblue

Cyanide Rose said:


> That’s another tough one  Most of the time our spouses just want us to be happy and they go with whatever we decide for the most part. I would say it would not be a good thing, if you consider it settling.



That’s a good one. I’m not sure if I feeling like I’m settling with this bangle, that’s the term my husband used. For me I was so ready to own this, up until he said that.


----------



## jadeitebear

mrsblue said:


> Thank you Jadeitebear, as I’m setting my mind to keep it and happily embrace everything about this bangle, my husband said: “You actually have a lot of choices with our budget.”  ughhhhhh helpppp
> 
> Since yeah, it is not a small amount... would it be silly to settle for a “not perfect” one?


Tough choice indeed. No need to settle for one that does not feel right for you. Perfect, well that's another matter altogether.... Your husband is just is trying to make sure you are happy with *your* decision.  Gotta read into what your gut is telling you about it,  your husband will be fine with whichever one you choose. So sweet of him trying to be helpful.


----------



## mrsblue

Icyjade said:


> For that ‘scratch’, I would consider it a defect. And would be quite upset if the seller did not disclose it upfront as the defect should have been mentioned. It’s a showstopper for me especially as I think the bangle isn’t cheap.
> 
> You are in HK right? There are quite a few Hk sellers that come to the SG fair. Let me know if you want the contacts to have a look at their shops?



That is true... yes please, can I have their contacts please? 

The seller said it is a “perfect” bangle, and when I found the scratch my heart did sink a little bit. But she is more than happy to give me a full refund.


----------



## mrsblue

jadeitebear said:


> Tough choice indeed. No need to settle for one that does not feel right for you. Perfect, well that's another matter altogether.... Your husband is just is trying to make sure you are happy with *your* decision.  Gotta read into what your gut is telling you about it,  your husband will be fine with whichever one you choose. So sweet of him trying to be helpful.


Lol! He is swaying my mind from a yes to a no now... I like it a lot, but again, like Icyjade said, it is a lot of money for something with a defect.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

mrsblue said:


> Lol! He is swaying my mind from a yes to a no now... I like it a lot, but again, like Icyjade said, it is a lot of money for something with a defect.





mrsblue said:


> That is true... yes please, can I have their contacts please?
> 
> The seller said it is a “perfect” bangle, and when I found the scratch my heart did sink a little bit. But she is more than happy to give me a full refund.


Oh wow, I don’t think we were clear on the fact that the scratch wasn’t disclosed to you.


----------



## mrsblue

Cyanide Rose said:


> Oh wow, I don’t think we were clear on the fact that the scratch wasn’t disclosed to you.



Oh yeah I’ve forgotten to mention that, the seller said it was perfect, and insisted it was perfect before she sent it to me via courier. But then when filmed it on video with 10x magnification, she then said she might have missed the small scratch. And at the very beginning she said I can return it if I am not happy with anything.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

mrsblue said:


> Oh yeah I’ve forgotten to mention that, the seller said it was perfect, and insisted it was perfect before she sent it to me via courier. But then when filmed it on video with 10x magnification, she then said she might have missed the small scratch. And at the very beginning she said I can return it if I am not happy with anything.


Thankfully you can get a refund, so you can get a bangle you will be happy with and wear it for the next 20+ years


----------



## mrsblue

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thankfully you can get a refund, so you can get a bangle you will be happy with and wear it for the next 20+ years



I am so torn in between choices.... I’m gonna give it a few more hours before I make up my mind.


----------



## Icyjade

mrsblue said:


> That is true... yes please, can I have their contacts please?
> 
> The seller said it is a “perfect” bangle, and when I found the scratch my heart did sink a little bit. But she is more than happy to give me a full refund.



I’ll need to dig for the contacts... 

In the meantime I think typically Ultimate Jadeite discloses such defects and the bangles are accordingly discounted. If you are paying a premium for a perfect bangle, then I’ll say no. If the price is really good (you know how bangles starts with tens of thousands for icy ones), then I think is fine.


----------



## Icyjade

mrsblue said:


> Oh yeah I’ve forgotten to mention that, the seller said it was perfect, and insisted it was perfect before she sent it to me via courier. But then when filmed it on video with 10x magnification, she then said she might have missed the small scratch. And at the very beginning she said I can return it if I am not happy with anything.



Example of how UJ discloses defects/chips vs one that is ‘perfect’:


----------



## mrsblue

Icyjade said:


> I’ll need to dig for the contacts...
> 
> In the meantime I think typically Ultimate Jadeite discloses such defects and the bangles are accordingly discounted. If you are paying a premium for a perfect bangle, then I’ll say no. If the price is really good (you know how bangles starts with tens of thousands for icy ones), then I think is fine.


Yess... That is what I was thinking, I know this is a great buy IF it was a perfect bangle, but then with a small scratch, it isn’t a bad price either, like you said, icy ones starts with tens of thousands, and this one is quite affordable compared to the rest I’ve seen so far.


----------



## Icyjade

mrsblue said:


> That is true... yes please, can I have their contacts please?
> 
> The seller said it is a “perfect” bangle, and when I found the scratch my heart did sink a little bit. But she is more than happy to give me a full refund.



These are the ones I recall:

Angus Jewellery Ltd
DeJade Jewellery
Gransky Jewellery Limited


----------



## mrsblue

Icyjade said:


> These are the ones I recall:
> 
> Angus Jewellery Ltd
> DeJade Jewellery
> Gransky Jewellery Limited


Thank you icyjade, I’ll look into them


----------



## Icyjade

@mrsblue 
My icy bangle is from Angus and the cab ring from DeJade


----------



## mrsblue

Icyjade said:


> @mrsblue
> My icy bangle is from Angus and the cab ring from DeJade
> 
> View attachment 4502387
> 
> View attachment 4502388



That is absolutely stunning! Both ring and bangle!! If you don’t mind, may I ask how much is the bangle? Or can privately message the price range? Thanks so much


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

mrsblue said:


> Thank you so much Cyanide Rose, I have a huge thing for icy bangles, I can’t help myself but stare at others’ bangles in town, and man, there are some really nice ones out there. I know I’ve said I’ll wear it after getting it certified. But I’ve took it out for a test drive today, and see how it feels.
> 
> This is her out under an overcast daylight. How does it look? I must admit, the color is a tad darker than I thought, and the glow is way more obvious on the profile view of the bangle.



Mrsblue this bangle is gorgeous and very icy. I’ve been reading the posts about this bangle and I agree the seller should have mentioned this but at least you k ow you can return it for a refund. It sounds like the bangle had been discounted due to the scratch. If the scratch is not noticeable and knowing that it is a good price for such an icy bangle I would probably keep it. It looks pretty under the different lighting you’ve shown us. By the way does your bangle look less icy and more “milky” for lack of a better description under certain lighting?  This bangle of mine is fairly icy but more stone like in this pic


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Icyjade said:


> @mrsblue
> My icy bangle is from Angus and the cab ring from DeJade
> 
> View attachment 4502387
> 
> View attachment 4502388



Wow these are stunning pieces Icyjade! I love how the imperial green jade cabs surround the clear cab. It’s a classic design but the pops of green are certainly not just setting stones here. It’s beautiful.


----------



## mrsblue

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 4502518
> 
> 
> Mrsblue this bangle is gorgeous and very icy. I’ve been reading the posts about this bangle and I agree the seller should have mentioned this but at least you k ow you can return it for a refund. It sounds like the bangle had been discounted due to the scratch. If the scratch is not noticeable and knowing that it is a good price for such an icy bangle I would probably keep it. It looks pretty under the different lighting you’ve shown us. By the way does your bangle look less icy and more “milky” for lack of a better description under certain lighting?  This bangle of mine is fairly icy but more stone like in this pic



Hi 2boys, thank you! I’ve decided to keep it!!!  Been wearing it for almost a day now and the scratch doesn’t bother me as much as I thought it would, and I was asking another jade seller about this “scratch”, she told me it is just minor unevenly polished, it is not really a scratch, and it could be polished away, however doing that might slightly alter the shape of the bangle, which I prefer not to.

The seller of this bangle is still very nice and helpful, and I kinda prefer to believe that it was an honest mistake on her part to have missed the minor scratch when checking the bangle. It makes me feel more at peace that way.  (It floats my boat)

And my bangle is not milky, under indoor fluorescence light at night, this is how it looks like.


----------



## mrsblue

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 4502518
> 
> 
> Mrsblue this bangle is gorgeous and very icy. I’ve been reading the posts about this bangle and I agree the seller should have mentioned this but at least you k ow you can return it for a refund. It sounds like the bangle had been discounted due to the scratch. If the scratch is not noticeable and knowing that it is a good price for such an icy bangle I would probably keep it. It looks pretty under the different lighting you’ve shown us. By the way does your bangle look less icy and more “milky” for lack of a better description under certain lighting?  This bangle of mine is fairly icy but more stone like in this pic



Very pretty floating flower bangle by the way! I’m starting to like floating flower lately, I think there should be a Jadeholic Anonymous for people like me!


----------



## Icyjade

2boys_jademommy said:


> Wow these are stunning pieces Icyjade! I love how the imperial green jade cabs surround the clear cab. It’s a classic design but the pops of green are certainly not just setting stones here. It’s beautiful.



Thanks! It’s not as glowy as I would prefer but I do like the design. Yeah another classic design... I’m so predictable... 

There was a sister ring:


And some other random beauties at a recent show:













mrsblue said:


> Hi 2boys, thank you! I’ve decided to keep it!!!  Been wearing it for almost a day now and the scratch doesn’t bother me as much as I thought it would, and I was asking another jade seller about this “scratch”, she told me it is just minor unevenly polished, it is not really a scratch, and it could be polished away, however doing that might slightly alter the shape of the bangle, which I prefer not to.
> 
> The seller of this bangle is still very nice and helpful, and I kinda prefer to believe that it was an honest mistake on her part to have missed the minor scratch when checking the bangle. It makes me feel more at peace that way.  (It floats my boat)
> 
> And my bangle is not milky, under indoor fluorescence light at night, this is how it looks like.





Mine always looks different in different lighting too. I’ve actually become more fond of this particular bangle with time.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

mrsblue said:


> Hi 2boys, thank you! I’ve decided to keep it!!!  Been wearing it for almost a day now and the scratch doesn’t bother me as much as I thought it would, and I was asking another jade seller about this “scratch”, she told me it is just minor unevenly polished, it is not really a scratch, and it could be polished away, however doing that might slightly alter the shape of the bangle, which I prefer not to.
> 
> The seller of this bangle is still very nice and helpful, and I kinda prefer to believe that it was an honest mistake on her part to have missed the minor scratch when checking the bangle. It makes me feel more at peace that way.  (It floats my boat)
> 
> And my bangle is not milky, under indoor fluorescence light at night, this is how it looks like.



It’s gorgeous and I think you made right decision to keep it. The scratch ain’t noticeable but its drop dead beauty is lol!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Icyjade said:


> Thanks! It’s not as glowy as I would prefer but I do like the design. Yeah another classic design... I’m so predictable...
> 
> There was a sister ring:
> View attachment 4502581
> 
> And some other random beauties at a recent show:
> View attachment 4502583
> 
> View attachment 4502588
> 
> View attachment 4502578
> 
> View attachment 4502579
> View attachment 4502582
> 
> View attachment 4502589
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4502586
> 
> Mine always looks different in different lighting too. I’ve actually become more fond of this particular bangle with time.


Thanks for the eye candy! The sister ring is lovely as well but the centre cab in yours looks icier. Your sparkly green looks amazing too - is it spinel or emerald...


----------



## mrsblue

Icyjade said:


> Thanks! It’s not as glowy as I would prefer but I do like the design. Yeah another classic design... I’m so predictable...
> 
> There was a sister ring:
> View attachment 4502581
> 
> And some other random beauties at a recent show:
> View attachment 4502583
> 
> View attachment 4502588
> 
> View attachment 4502578
> 
> View attachment 4502579
> View attachment 4502582
> 
> View attachment 4502589
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4502586
> 
> Mine always looks different in different lighting too. I’ve actually become more fond of this particular bangle with time.


It is a really beautiful bangle!!  Is this your daily bangle or do you change up bangles every now and then?


----------



## mrsblue

2boys_jademommy said:


> It’s gorgeous and I think you made right decision to keep it. The scratch ain’t noticeable but its drop dead beauty is lol!


Lol! True, I really love how it glows... and when I was washing my face in front of the mirror, I could see it glow like crazy in the mirror...


----------



## mrsblue

2boys_jademommy said:


> It’s gorgeous and I think you made right decision to keep it. The scratch ain’t noticeable but its drop dead beauty is lol!


The scratch is at the lower right side in this picture


----------



## Icyjade

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thanks for the eye candy! The sister ring is lovely as well but the centre cab in yours looks icier. Your sparkly green looks amazing too - is it spinel or emerald...



Thanks! It’s a blue tourmaline. Here’s a clearer pic. Do you collect other gemstones too? 





mrsblue said:


> It is a really beautiful bangle!!  Is this your daily bangle or do you change up bangles every now and then?



I do wear a bangle nearly all the time but I change my bangle every few days or weeks depending on my mood. I only have a few bangles though. This icy one is rather heavy and my other white hetian and green nephrite bangles are thinner and lighter to wear. Plus less likely to give me heart attack if I accidentally knock the bangle against stuff.



mrsblue said:


> Lol! True, I really love how it glows... and when I was washing my face in front of the mirror, I could see it glow like crazy in the mirror...



Sounds like the start of a beautiful relationship. Congrats on your new bangle.


----------



## mrsblue

Icyjade said:


> Thanks! It’s a blue tourmaline. Here’s a clearer pic. Do you collect other gemstones too?
> View attachment 4502599
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do wear a bangle nearly all the time but I change my bangle every few days or weeks depending on my mood. I only have a few bangles though. This icy one is rather heavy and my other white hetian and green nephrite bangles are thinner and lighter to wear. Plus less likely to give me heart attack if I accidentally knock the bangle against stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like the start of a beautiful relationship. Congrats on your new bangle.


Thank you Icyjade, I believe I am more and more in love with the bangle, and its different colors under different lighting.

I had a thicker bangle, which I gave my mom since it is too big on me and too thick, and my mom adores it. I tend to bang it around much more than smaller thinner bangles that I’ve worn before.

This is the thick bangle.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

mrsblue said:


> Hi 2boys, thank you! I’ve decided to keep it!!!  Been wearing it for almost a day now and the scratch doesn’t bother me as much as I thought it would, and I was asking another jade seller about this “scratch”, she told me it is just minor unevenly polished, it is not really a scratch, and it could be polished away, however doing that might slightly alter the shape of the bangle, which I prefer not to.
> 
> The seller of this bangle is still very nice and helpful, and I kinda prefer to believe that it was an honest mistake on her part to have missed the minor scratch when checking the bangle. It makes me feel more at peace that way.  (It floats my boat)
> 
> And my bangle is not milky, under indoor fluorescence light at night, this is how it looks like.





mrsblue said:


> Lol! True, I really love how it glows... and when I was washing my face in front of the mirror, I could see it glow like crazy in the mirror...





mrsblue said:


> The scratch is at the lower right side in this picture


It’s good to see you are happy with and have decided to keep it. I passed out last night but wondered this morning what you decided to do. It’s truly a gem mrsblue. Congratulations, it looks quite comfy on your wrist  Would you mind PM’ing me the seller. I’m looking for a 25 year anniversary gift, I was thinking another tennis bracelet but now I’m not sure


----------



## mrsblue

Cyanide Rose said:


> It’s good to see you are happy with and have decided to keep it. I passed out last night but wondered this morning what you decided to do. It’s truly a gem mrsblue. Congratulations, it looks quite comfy on your wrist  Would you mind PM’ing me the seller. I’m looking for a 25 year anniversary gift, I was thinking another tennis bracelet but now I’m not sure


Thank you Cyanide Rose! Congratulations on your 25th year anniversary!!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Icyjade said:


> Thanks! It’s a blue tourmaline. Here’s a clearer pic. Do you collect other gemstones too?
> View attachment 4502599
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do wear a bangle nearly all the time but I change my bangle every few days or weeks depending on my mood. I only have a few bangles though. This icy one is rather heavy and my other white hetian and green nephrite bangles are thinner and lighter to wear. Plus less likely to give me heart attack if I accidentally knock the bangle against stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like the start of a beautiful relationship. Congrats on your new bangle.


The cut of this tourmaline is beautiful! I love the small table with what kinda looks like a step cut on the pavilion. It’s gorgeous!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

mrsblue said:


> Thank you Cyanide Rose! Congratulations on your 25th year anniversary!!



You’re so welcome! Thanks so much for your kind words


----------



## SmokieDragon

Icyjade said:


> Thanks! It’s not as glowy as I would prefer but I do like the design. Yeah another classic design... I’m so predictable...
> 
> There was a sister ring:
> View attachment 4502581
> 
> And some other random beauties at a recent show:
> View attachment 4502583
> 
> View attachment 4502588
> 
> View attachment 4502578
> 
> View attachment 4502579
> View attachment 4502582
> 
> View attachment 4502589
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4502586
> 
> Mine always looks different in different lighting too. I’ve actually become more fond of this particular bangle with time.



Wow!!! What a lovely bangle and ring and love everything in your photos


----------



## SmokieDragon

mrsblue said:


> The scratch is at the lower right side in this picture



Glad to hear that you are keeping it!


----------



## jadeitebear

mrsblue said:


> The scratch is at the lower right side in this picture


I'm so glad you decided to keep it. Congratulations on such a gorgeous bangle!  It is so nice of you to give your other bangle to your mom. I like the soft lavenders and greens in it. I'm sure she is very happy to have it from you.

The glow in your icy new bangle is fantastic. The top reason I like icy jade is the glow. If you still feel the scratch and notice it, you can decide which way to face it so you touch and see it less always facing your wrist or your upper arm. It is kind of "out of sight out of mind" strategy but it works for me. Then if you take your bangle off for some reason, you can find "the scratch" and face it the same direction when putting the bangle on so the patterns in your bangle don't look "backwards". A small thing like that can be a useful orientation device, lol. 


Icyjade said:


> Thanks! It’s not as glowy as I would prefer but I do like the design. Yeah another classic design... I’m so predictable...
> 
> There was a sister ring:
> View attachment 4502581
> 
> And some other random beauties at a recent show:
> View attachment 4502583
> 
> View attachment 4502588
> 
> View attachment 4502578
> 
> View attachment 4502579
> View attachment 4502582
> 
> View attachment 4502589
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4502586
> 
> Mine always looks different in different lighting too. I’ve actually become more fond of this particular bangle with time.



Thanks for the eye candy, icyjade! You are so lucky to have jade shows and good sellers you can visit in person near you. Your icy ring and bangle are superb. I think imperial green tends to be too much for my coloration so I prefer celadons but your ring works in the bright green very artfully so your ring has just the right amount of "pop" and matches your bangle. Great combination.


----------



## mrsblue

SmokieDragon said:


> Glad to hear that you are keeping it!


Thank you! It was a not so tough decision... I guess somehow deep inside, I’ve already knew I want to keep it, and that I was just trying to justify the teeny tiny scratch...  thanks for bearing with me!

Last one today, I promise.
Here is her in a dark kitchen with warm cabinet accent lights. It even glows in a dark room with such little lighting...


----------



## jadeitebear

Cyanide Rose said:


> It’s good to see you are happy with and have decided to keep it. I passed out last night but wondered this morning what you decided to do. It’s truly a gem mrsblue. Congratulations, it looks quite comfy on your wrist  Would you mind PM’ing me the seller. I’m looking for a 25 year anniversary gift, I was thinking another tennis bracelet but now I’m not sure


 Congratulations on your 25th Anniversary, CR! This calls for jade shopping!


----------



## mrsblue

jadeitebear said:


> I'm so glad you decided to keep it. Congratulations on such a gorgeous bangle!  It is so nice of you to give your other bangle to your mom. I like the soft lavenders and greens in it. I'm sure she is very happy to have it from you.
> 
> The glow in your icy new bangle is fantastic. The top reason I like icy jade is the glow. If you still feel the scratch and notice it, you can decide which way to face it so you touch and see it less always facing your wrist or your upper arm. It is kind of "out of sight out of mind" strategy but it works for me. Then if you take your bangle off for some reason, you can find "the scratch" and face it the same direction when putting the bangle on so the patterns in your bangle don't look "backwards". A small thing like that can be a useful orientation device, lol.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the eye candy, icyjade! You are so lucky to have jade shows and good sellers you can visit in person near you. Your icy ring and bangle are superb. I think imperial green tends to be too much for my coloration so I prefer celadons but your ring works in the bright green very artfully so your ring has just the right amount of "pop" and matches your bangle. Great combination.


Thank you! And yes!! I am using the out of sight out of mind trick now... It is facing my palm side. But I do find myself finding it on purpose just to see how insignificant it is... and sometimes it takes me a while to find it. So that’s a good thing! 

And yes, I was living with my mom and sister until I got married, and I guess having a piece of me always with her keeps her really happy. She was all smiles when a jade shop owner helped us put it on her wrist. (It was an exact fit for my mom)

And yes yes yes, I go gaga for the glow.


----------



## cdtracing

Icyjade said:


> Thanks! It’s not as glowy as I would prefer but I do like the design. Yeah another classic design... I’m so predictable...
> 
> There was a sister ring:
> View attachment 4502581
> 
> And some other random beauties at a recent show:
> View attachment 4502583
> 
> View attachment 4502588
> 
> View attachment 4502578
> 
> View attachment 4502579
> View attachment 4502582
> 
> View attachment 4502589
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4502586
> 
> Mine always looks different in different lighting too. I’ve actually become more fond of this particular bangle with time.


Fantastic pics!!  I love the icy jade & would love to find someplace near me to do some shopping!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> Congratulations on your 25th Anniversary, CR! This calls for jade shopping!


Thanks so much JB! My husband thinks I’ve shopped enough, but I told him I’m celebrating all year long! Hahahaha or at least until November 18th


----------



## Cyanide Rose

mrsblue said:


> Thank you! It was a not so tough decision... I guess somehow deep inside, I’ve already knew I want to keep it, and that I was just trying to justify the teeny tiny scratch...  thanks for bearing with me!
> 
> Last one today, I promise.
> Here is her in a dark kitchen with warm cabinet accent lights. It even glows in a dark room with such little lighting...


I really adore this one!  Great find indeed


----------



## mrsblue

Cyanide Rose said:


> I really adore this one!  Great find indeed


Thank you Cyanide Rose!


----------



## Icyjade

mrsblue said:


> Thank you Icyjade, I believe I am more and more in love with the bangle, and its different colors under different lighting.
> 
> I had a thicker bangle, which I gave my mom since it is too big on me and too thick, and my mom adores it. I tend to bang it around much more than smaller thinner bangles that I’ve worn before.
> 
> This is the thick bangle.



As a mum, I can imagine your mum being really happy with the bangle you gifted her. Really lovely bangle too. Sweet gift! 



Cyanide Rose said:


> It’s good to see you are happy with and have decided to keep it. I passed out last night but wondered this morning what you decided to do. It’s truly a gem mrsblue. Congratulations, it looks quite comfy on your wrist  Would you mind PM’ing me the seller. I’m looking for a 25 year anniversary gift, I was thinking another tennis bracelet but now I’m not sure



Congrats on your anniversary! Pls post lots of pics of your goodies when you get them.


----------



## Icyjade

Cyanide Rose said:


> The cut of this tourmaline is beautiful! I love the small table with what kinda looks like a step cut on the pavilion. It’s gorgeous!



Oops I’m not sure what cut it is! 
Thanks for your kind words. It’s really nice when it catches the light and glows a neon blue color. 



SmokieDragon said:


> Wow!!! What a lovely bangle and ring and love everything in your photos





jadeitebear said:


> Thanks for the eye candy, icyjade! You are so lucky to have jade shows and good sellers you can visit in person near you. Your icy ring and bangle are superb. I think imperial green tends to be too much for my coloration so I prefer celadons but your ring works in the bright green very artfully so your ring has just the right amount of "pop" and matches your bangle. Great combination.





cdtracing said:


> Fantastic pics!!  I love the icy jade & would love to find someplace near me to do some shopping!



Glad you ladies enjoyed the pics! I loved the pieces so much and took some pics to remember them by since I can’t buy hahaha. 

It’s a fairly small show compared to Hong Kong. The Nov show in Hk which is the smallest one in Hk is still so much bigger than my local fair. 

@jadeitebear i love imperial jade!! Can’t afford the seriously nice ones but omg their glow in person is stunning (like the pair of earrings I posted). Beats fine emeralds imo. (Or maybe I haven’t see nice emeralds yet hmm) 
The side stones are a big reason why I got this ring. 

Wearing it today along with white hetian


@mrsblue this is the white hetian I mentioned. It’s totally white which is why I got it although it’s a bit bigger (61mm) vs my usual 57/8mm. 

I really need to start moisturizing. All these hand shots are giving me serious concerns about my prematurely aged hands...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks so much JB! My husband thinks I’ve shopped enough, but I told him I’m celebrating all year long! Hahahaha or at least until November 18th



Lol you should celebrate all year C Rose and getting a new bangle would be the perfect anniversary gift - with earrings, pendant and a ring to match lol


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Icyjade said:


> Oops I’m not sure what cut it is!
> Thanks for your kind words. It’s really nice when it catches the light and glows a neon blue color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you ladies enjoyed the pics! I loved the pieces so much and took some pics to remember them by since I can’t buy hahaha.
> 
> It’s a fairly small show compared to Hong Kong. The Nov show in Hk which is the smallest one in Hk is still so much bigger than my local fair.
> 
> @jadeitebear i love imperial jade!! Can’t afford the seriously nice ones but omg their glow in person is stunning (like the pair of earrings I posted). Beats fine emeralds imo. (Or maybe I haven’t see nice emeralds yet hmm)
> The side stones are a big reason why I got this ring.
> 
> Wearing it today along with white hetian
> View attachment 4503211
> 
> @mrsblue this is the white hetian I mentioned. It’s totally white which is why I got it although it’s a bit bigger (61mm) vs my usual 57/8mm.
> 
> I really need to start moisturizing. All these hand shots are giving me serious concerns about my prematurely aged hands...



Your white Hetian bangle is a beauty and even though it’s a few centimetres bigger than your usual size it doesn’t look big on you at all. And you hands look lovely wearing your beautiful ring.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Icyjade said:


> As a mum, I can imagine your mum being really happy with the bangle you gifted her. Really lovely bangle too. Sweet gift!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your anniversary! Pls post lots of pics of your goodies when you get them.





Icyjade said:


> Oops I’m not sure what cut it is!
> Thanks for your kind words. It’s really nice when it catches the light and glows a neon blue color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you ladies enjoyed the pics! I loved the pieces so much and took some pics to remember them by since I can’t buy hahaha.
> 
> It’s a fairly small show compared to Hong Kong. The Nov show in Hk which is the smallest one in Hk is still so much bigger than my local fair.
> 
> @jadeitebear i love imperial jade!! Can’t afford the seriously nice ones but omg their glow in person is stunning (like the pair of earrings I posted). Beats fine emeralds imo. (Or maybe I haven’t see nice emeralds yet hmm)
> The side stones are a big reason why I got this ring.
> 
> Wearing it today along with white hetian
> View attachment 4503211
> 
> @mrsblue this is the white hetian I mentioned. It’s totally white which is why I got it although it’s a bit bigger (61mm) vs my usual 57/8mm.
> 
> I really need to start moisturizing. All these hand shots are giving me serious concerns about my prematurely aged hands...


Thanks so much icyjade! I will definitely share them 
That ring is just perfect! The setting is amazing too! Beautiful jewelry as always icyjade, your collection is TDF


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Lol you should celebrate all year C Rose and getting a new bangle would be the perfect anniversary gift - with earrings, pendant and a ring to match lol


That’s a plan I can definitely get behind 2BJM! Thanks so much, your newest bangle has given me some inspiration too


----------



## mrsblue

Icyjade said:


> Oops I’m not sure what cut it is!
> Thanks for your kind words. It’s really nice when it catches the light and glows a neon blue color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you ladies enjoyed the pics! I loved the pieces so much and took some pics to remember them by since I can’t buy hahaha.
> 
> It’s a fairly small show compared to Hong Kong. The Nov show in Hk which is the smallest one in Hk is still so much bigger than my local fair.
> 
> @jadeitebear i love imperial jade!! Can’t afford the seriously nice ones but omg their glow in person is stunning (like the pair of earrings I posted). Beats fine emeralds imo. (Or maybe I haven’t see nice emeralds yet hmm)
> The side stones are a big reason why I got this ring.
> 
> Wearing it today along with white hetian
> View attachment 4503211
> 
> @mrsblue this is the white hetian I mentioned. It’s totally white which is why I got it although it’s a bit bigger (61mm) vs my usual 57/8mm.
> 
> I really need to start moisturizing. All these hand shots are giving me serious concerns about my prematurely aged hands...



I love the softness of the hetian jade!! And your hand looks great!! I’ve been applying moisturizer sparingly on my jade wearing hand because I am so lazy to wipe it off the jade bangle afterwards.  I was thinking of changing to extra virgin coconut oil which I already have at home, and that’s gonna be messier than body lotion to apply.


----------



## jadeitebear

Icyjade said:


> Oops I’m not sure what cut it is!
> Thanks for your kind words. It’s really nice when it catches the light and glows a neon blue color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you ladies enjoyed the pics! I loved the pieces so much and took some pics to remember them by since I can’t buy hahaha.
> 
> It’s a fairly small show compared to Hong Kong. The Nov show in Hk which is the smallest one in Hk is still so much bigger than my local fair.
> 
> @jadeitebear i love imperial jade!! Can’t afford the seriously nice ones but omg their glow in person is stunning (like the pair of earrings I posted). Beats fine emeralds imo. (Or maybe I haven’t see nice emeralds yet hmm)
> The side stones are a big reason why I got this ring.
> 
> Wearing it today along with white hetian
> View attachment 4503211
> 
> @mrsblue this is the white hetian I mentioned. It’s totally white which is why I got it although it’s a bit bigger (61mm) vs my usual 57/8mm.
> 
> I really need to start moisturizing. All these hand shots are giving me serious concerns about my prematurely aged hands...



Icyjade, the crispness of the imperial green in your ring goes really well with the creamy white Hetian bangle. Lovely combo and your hand looks great. I can't be bothered to moisturize, too messy and I am always doing something with my hands but I regularly apply coconut oil on my bangle, lol. Gotta take care of the important things in life.


----------



## jadeitebear

I could not resist this sweet little pendant. Until I find my forever icy bangle... It looks more milky than icy in these pics though.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Icyjade said:


> Wearing it today along with white hetian
> View attachment 4503211
> 
> @mrsblue this is the white hetian I mentioned. It’s totally white which is why I got it although it’s a bit bigger (61mm) vs my usual 57/8mm.



Lovely Hetian! It doesn't look big on you at all


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> I could not resist this sweet little pendant. Until I find my forever icy bangle... It looks more milky than icy in these pics though.
> View attachment 4503352
> 
> View attachment 4503353


This is so icy! It’s so pretty JB! I wanted to ask about the icy bead necklace you have with the diamond and then the bead drop that’s white gold, did you get that at AAJ? I love that necklace


----------



## mrsblue

Just a quick update on my new bangle, just got her certified by Hong Kong Jade & Stone Laboratory, it is natural fei cui - type A. Yay!!

That glow!  I’m so so happy. (Rainy day, overcast, lights weren’t on in the room, the only light source was from outside)


----------



## udalrike

Wow, what jade beauties you have got!!! 

I think that I did not post this so far:


----------



## udalrike

This one


----------



## udalrike

Look at this wonderful jade necklace on French ebay:
https://www.ebay.fr/sch/i.html?_fro...kw=rare+superbe+collier+jade+et+jais&_sacat=0


----------



## udalrike

Actually the bangle is grey


----------



## SmokieDragon

mrsblue said:


> Just a quick update on my new bangle, just got her certified by Hong Kong Jade & Stone Laboratory, it is natural fei cui - type A. Yay!!
> 
> That glow!  I’m so so happy. (Rainy day, overcast, lights weren’t on in the room, the only light source was from outside)



Congrats and what a glow!


----------



## Cool Breeze

mrsblue said:


> Just a quick update on my new bangle, just got her certified by Hong Kong Jade & Stone Laboratory, it is natural fei cui - type A. Yay!!
> 
> That glow!  I’m so so happy. (Rainy day, overcast, lights weren’t on in the room, the only light source was from outside)


Truly beautiful!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

mrsblue said:


> Just a quick update on my new bangle, just got her certified by Hong Kong Jade & Stone Laboratory, it is natural fei cui - type A. Yay!!
> 
> That glow!  I’m so so happy. (Rainy day, overcast, lights weren’t on in the room, the only light source was from outside)


That is truly awesome! Congratulations mrsblue


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> This one





udalrike said:


> Look at this wonderful jade necklace on French ebay:
> https://www.ebay.fr/sch/i.html?_fro...kw=rare+superbe+collier+jade+et+jais&_sacat=0





udalrike said:


> Actually the bangle is grey
> View attachment 4504612


Very lovely bangle and amber Uli! Good to see you dear friend  
Beautiful necklace, ❤️ The carved beads as well!


----------



## jadeitebear

mrsblue said:


> Just a quick update on my new bangle, just got her certified by Hong Kong Jade & Stone Laboratory, it is natural fei cui - type A. Yay!!
> 
> That glow!  I’m so so happy. (Rainy day, overcast, lights weren’t on in the room, the only light source was from outside)


mrsblue, Congrats! so happy for you. Your bangle is gorg!


----------



## vicky ng

mrsblue said:


> Indoors under a warm light


I think under the indoor light, your bangle looks closer to the profile photos, but I have to say I like its look as shown in the car. Slightly blue hue with icy quality is more attractive than complete white or gray in my opinion. In any case (or light!), the bangle seems to fit your wrist fine. You mention getting pregnant soon and the concern if it fits since the bangle is 1 mm bigger than your normal size. Well...with my experience, pregnancy will put on at least 10 lbs (4.8kg) that is if the mom to be did not gain any extra fat and all that 10 lbs is fetal weight and fluid (small-med size baby). If your baby grows to be 4-4.5 k at birth, you will likely to put on 20lbs. Each pregnancy is different. And I know with 10 lbs gain, I needed to move from 53 mm to 55 mm bangle size. With 20 lbs gain the second time around, I had to dig through my 57 mm stash to get a new bangle. And when I said my old size 53 mm, I meant that was the size I needed soap to take on and off without pain. When you go through labor, you will want to remove your bangle for 2 weeks prior to the scheduled delivery date because you may be due a week or two earlier and also you have no idea how the labor pain will drive you (or your arms) crazy!


----------



## vicky ng

This is a new bangle on its way to me from Thailand. Does it look blue to you all? To me: The photo outdoor on the measurement board still looks blue, but the photo taken outdoor in the seller’s hand looks only slightly bluish. What do you think jadies?


----------



## jadeitebear

vicky ng said:


> View attachment 4504853
> View attachment 4504855
> View attachment 4504851
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a new bangle on its way to me from Thailand. Does it look blue to you all? To me: The photo outdoor on the measurement board still looks blue, but the photo taken outdoor in the seller’s hand looks only slightly bluish. What do you think jadies?


Hmm, pictures do make color look more blue than realty in my experience. The picture with the seller's hand make the front of the bangle facing the camera color look more teal (or blue-green) than blue to me. You'll have to see it in person to be sure.


----------



## mrsblue

SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats and what a glow!


Thank you SmokieDragon


----------



## mrsblue

Cyanide Rose said:


> That is truly awesome! Congratulations mrsblue


Thank you Cyanide Rose!


----------



## mrsblue

jadeitebear said:


> mrsblue, Congrats! so happy for you. Your bangle is gorg!


Thank you Jadeitebear!


----------



## mrsblue

vicky ng said:


> I think under the indoor light, your bangle looks closer to the profile photos, but I have to say I like its look as shown in the car. Slightly blue hue with icy quality is more attractive than complete white or gray in my opinion. In any case (or light!), the bangle seems to fit your wrist fine. You mention getting pregnant soon and the concern if it fits since the bangle is 1 mm bigger than your normal size. Well...with my experience, pregnancy will put on at least 10 lbs (4.8kg) that is if the mom to be did not gain any extra fat and all that 10 lbs is fetal weight and fluid (small-med size baby). If your baby grows to be 4-4.5 k at birth, you will likely to put on 20lbs. Each pregnancy is different. And I know with 10 lbs gain, I needed to move from 53 mm to 55 mm bangle size. With 20 lbs gain the second time around, I had to dig through my 57 mm stash to get a new bangle. And when I said my old size 53 mm, I meant that was the size I needed soap to take on and off without pain. When you go through labor, you will want to remove your bangle for 2 weeks prior to the scheduled delivery date because you may be due a week or two earlier and also you have no idea how the labor pain will drive you (or your arms) crazy!


Hi Vicky, my bangle is more like kind of olive green (but not exactly) under most lighting, and sometimes bluish green under some lighting, for me, I find icy apple green the most attractive, alas, I haven’t came across one yet.

Oh my... I hope I will be able to fit into this bangle post-pregnancy...  My other jade seller told me to go back to him to have my bangle removed when I am approx 3 months pregnant when he helped me put on the 51mm round, he said thats before all the swelling begins... okie now I’m worried

I am able to remove the 51mm on my own with a lot of effort which involves soap and a clear plastic food bag... and man that hurts


----------



## mrsblue

mrsblue said:


> Hi Vicky, my bangle is more like kind of olive green (but not exactly) under most lighting, and sometimes bluish green under some lighting, for me, I find icy apple green the most attractive, alas, I haven’t came across one yet.
> 
> Oh my... I hope I will be able to fit into this bangle post-pregnancy...  My other jade seller told me to go back to him to have my bangle removed when I am approx 3 months pregnant when he helped me put on the 51mm round, he said thats before all the swelling begins... okie now I’m worried
> 
> I am able to remove the 51mm on my own with a lot of effort which involves soap and a clear plastic food bag... and man that hurts



This is how the 51mm fits


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

mrsblue said:


> This is how the 51mm fits



I’m a 50-51 mm as well. I wasn’t into jade when I had my boys but although I gained 38lbs the first time and 33lbs the second time, my rings still fit me. But since you don’t change bangles everyday, it’s better to remove it so it doesn’t get stuck unknowingly. With my rings I change daily so I would have known if they were getting too snug.


----------



## mintea

SmokieDragon said:


> On my screen, I see a lovely blue-green bangle with a darker patch. Have you tried stacking other non-jadeite bracelets such metal bangles(?) or  a telephone coil bracelet / hair tie or a scrunchie which you can place behind the bangle to prevent it from riding up your wrist?


Telephone coil hair scrunchies really are great for keeping bangles in place, lol. Last week I was sporting that combo on vacation and saw another woman who was also wearing a jade bangle backed up with a telephone coil scrunchie.  Definitely a great multi-tasking option for more casual wear.



2boys_jademommy said:


> Hopefully this bangle grows on you with time. It looks like a slightly grey bluish green to me. Maybe try wearing it for at least a week everyday to see if you “bond” with it. And if not, you have a trip to Taiwan to look forward to which I’m sure has  shops selling jade.





Cyanide Rose said:


> I truly understand how you feel mintea, I have given quite a few away and sold some too (mainly too small or too big). I can honestly say that there are a couple regrets, especially when I see a bangle I like and remember I once had a similar one. I also have bangles I like but have never worn. One month it’s lavenders, the next it’s greens or beads. It’s so tough to know how you will feel about a bangle until you get it. Sometimes the color isn’t what you expected or the fit. Even purchasing jewelry in person can lose its luster and excitement once you get home or after some time. It’s tough but I would definitely consider holding on to it and eventually you will figure out what to do with it, unless you absolutely hate it.... then maybe a consignment shop or a jeweler that deals with consignment. It’s a lovely bangle mintea


Thanks! It's somehow comforting to hear about other people's experiences. I am wearing it for the first time today and I *might* be warming up to its subtle charms but it's not my ideal and delays the purchase of a piece that might be instant love. I expect sooner or later I'll try local consignment jewelers. If I can't fall in love with it, this bracelet still deserves a loving home. 

This talk of pregnancy impacting jewelry makes me feel a little better about having jewelry on the looser side, lol! We're considering having a child soon but I am not particularly excited that I might need to size up on shoes and jewelry besides the obvious clothes, lol!

Loving the photos of icy and floating flower jade. I really want a floating flower or moss-in-snow bangle soon!


----------



## vicky ng

mrsblue said:


> Hi Vicky, my bangle is more like kind of olive green (but not exactly) under most lighting, and sometimes bluish green under some lighting, for me, I find icy apple green the most attractive, alas, I haven’t came across one yet.
> 
> Oh my... I hope I will be able to fit into this bangle post-pregnancy...  My other jade seller told me to go back to him to have my bangle removed when I am approx 3 months pregnant when he helped me put on the 51mm round, he said thats before all the swelling begins... okie now I’m worried
> 
> I am able to remove the 51mm on my own with a lot of effort which involves soap and a clear plastic food bag... and man that hurts


If the 51 mm calls for soap and effort...and pain, then this 53 mm oval will be the same. Your seller did make a good suggestion when they put it on. No big deal...just wear the bigger size bangles until you are back to pre pregnancy weight. With breast feeding and taking frequent stroll and having pregnancy prior to 30 years of age make it easier to go back to normal weight within 6 months-1 year. My friend who breast fed her son for 1 year seemed to have more easier weight loss.


----------



## SmokieDragon

vicky ng said:


> View attachment 4504853
> View attachment 4504855
> View attachment 4504851
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a new bangle on its way to me from Thailand. Does it look blue to you all? To me: The photo outdoor on the measurement board still looks blue, but the photo taken outdoor in the seller’s hand looks only slightly bluish. What do you think jadies?





jadeitebear said:


> The picture with the seller's hand make the front of the bangle facing the camera color look more teal (or blue-green) than blue to me.



I agree with @jadeitebear


----------



## SmokieDragon

mintea said:


> Telephone coil hair scrunchies really are great for keeping bangles in place, lol.
> 
> Loving the photos of icy and floating flower jade. I really want a floating flower or moss-in-snow bangle soon!



When I gave that suggestion about telephone coil scrunchies, it was because I had ordered some and was sure it would be the answer to wearing my watch and bangle together and I thought that it would also work for putting behind the bangle hehe! Well my telephone coils arrived today, so tomorrow, they will be put to use, most likely haha 

I have been thinking about floating flowers too. That would be my next goal


----------



## SmokieDragon

mrsblue said:


> I am able to remove the 51mm on my own with a lot of effort which involves soap and a clear plastic food bag... and man that hurts



Wow, I never realised that soap and the plastic bag method can be used together!


----------



## mrsblue

2boys_jademommy said:


> I’m a 50-51 mm as well. I wasn’t into jade when I had my boys but although I gained 38lbs the first time and 33lbs the second time, my rings still fit me. But since you don’t change bangles everyday, it’s better to remove it so it doesn’t get stuck unknowingly. With my rings I change daily so I would have known if they were getting too snug.



Yeah, I’ve heard talks of women having to have their jade bangles broken by the hospital in the labor room since they can’t be removed because they are too snug... so yeah, I’ll be removing the bangle before I swell up, and a great excuse to get a bigger “pregnancy bangle”


----------



## mrsblue

vicky ng said:


> If the 51 mm calls for soap and effort...and pain, then this 53 mm oval will be the same. Your seller did make a good suggestion when they put it on. No big deal...just wear the bigger size bangles until you are back to pre pregnancy weight. With breast feeding and taking frequent stroll and having pregnancy prior to 30 years of age make it easier to go back to normal weight within 6 months-1 year. My friend who breast fed her son for 1 year seemed to have more easier weight loss.


Yes, my friend who breastfeeds basically went straight back to her pre-pregnancy size in just 2 months! But she is quite petite to begin with.


----------



## mrsblue

SmokieDragon said:


> Wow, I never realised that soap and the plastic bag method can be used together!


It is sooooo much easier with soap than just the plastic bag!!! But you have to be careful to keep your pulling-plastic-hand and the plastic-being-pulled-side soap free. I tried the plastic bag with both lotion and soap, I find the bangle glides easier with soap than lotion.


----------



## vicky ng

mrsblue said:


> It is sooooo much easier with soap than just the plastic bag!!! But you have to be careful to keep your pulling-plastic-hand and the plastic-being-pulled-side soap free. I tried the plastic bag with both lotion and soap, I find the bangle glides easier with soap than lotion.


I’ll second that. Lotion adds slight resistance/friction against the skin-my skin at least. I also use hair conditioner on wet skin when I’m in the shower. Plastic bag is only ok when I put on “not so small” bangle with sharp edges (some D shape from Thailand have sharp edges) because it will keep the edges scratching my thin skin. Though if I must put on my 53 mm bangle, I cannot use a plastic bag because it will take up space. I never understand why my aunties always told me to use the bag?!


----------



## vicky ng

jadeitebear said:


> Hmm, pictures do make color look more blue than realty in my experience. The picture with the seller's hand make the front of the bangle facing the camera color look more teal (or blue-green) than blue to me. You'll have to see it in person to be sure.


I agree that colors do change under slight differences of light. That is something I still find online shopping a bit inconvenient if it turns out totally “surprise” (the not so positive surprise type)!


----------



## SmokieDragon

The telephone coil scrunchie works to separate my bangle from my watch and is comfortable too! Yay!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

vicky ng said:


> I’ll second that. Lotion adds slight resistance/friction against the skin-my skin at least. I also use hair conditioner on wet skin when I’m in the shower. Plastic bag is only ok when I put on “not so small” bangle with sharp edges (some D shape from Thailand have sharp edges) because it will keep the edges scratching my thin skin. Though if I must put on my 53 mm bangle, I cannot use a plastic bag because it will take up space. I never understand why my aunties always told me to use the bag?!



My sister loves the plastic bag method too and was recommending it when I told her about my soap and water method! She said that it’s good for when we have no access to water. Errrrr, ok. So I gave it a shot and I find that I can take off bangles with a plastic bag but putting on should be with soap and water.


----------



## SmokieDragon

On my other hand


----------



## mrsblue

SmokieDragon said:


> The telephone coil scrunchie works to separate my bangle from my watch and is comfortable too! Yay!!



I see a lot of women using Tibetan ji xue teng bracelets (spatholobus stem) to separate jade bangles from each other or from metals. Maybe you can also get one of those?

It looks like this  

IMPORTANT NOTE: 
This cannot be work while pregnant, as it has medicinal properties, and might cause miscarriage.


----------



## SmokieDragon

mrsblue said:


> I see a lot of women using Tibetan ji xue teng bracelets (spatholobus stem) to separate jade bangles from each other or from metals. Maybe you can also get one of those?
> 
> It looks like this
> 
> IMPORTANT NOTE:
> This cannot be work while pregnant, as it has medicinal properties, and might cause miscarriage.



Thanks! I have never seen such a bracelet in my home country here in Malaysia. But your important note makes me wary - I won’t be getting pregnant but just wary of the medicinal properties


----------



## mrsblue

mrsblue said:


> I see a lot of women using Tibetan ji xue teng bracelets (spatholobus stem) to separate jade bangles from each other or from metals. Maybe you can also get one of those?
> 
> It looks like this





SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks! I have never seen such a bracelet in my home country here in Malaysia. But your important note makes me wary - I won’t be getting pregnant but just wary of the medicinal properties



It mainly stimulates better blood circulation and relaxing the joints and muscles. It is the stimulating blood circulation part which is not suitable for pregnant women. If you  read Chinese here is a link with more info, as I cannot find much info in English.

https://kknews.cc/zh-hk/culture/olj98p.html


----------



## SmokieDragon

mrsblue said:


> It mainly stimulates better blood circulation and relaxing the joints and muscles. It is the stimulating blood circulation part which is not suitable for pregnant women. If you  read Chinese here is a link with more info, as I cannot find much info in English.
> 
> https://kknews.cc/zh-hk/culture/olj98p.html



Thanks but I don't understand Chinese. Really don't think I've seen those bracelets here though. BTW, love your profile picture


----------



## jadeitebear

SmokieDragon said:


> The telephone coil scrunchie works to separate my bangle from my watch and is comfortable too! Yay!!


I like all the separator ideas. The clear telephone scrunchie looks great on you, SmokieDragon. I'm not sure about anything with medicinal properties but wood bangles work great. I am considering getting a koa wood bangle that does not have metal for this purpose.


----------



## vicky ng

jadeitebear said:


> I like all the separator ideas. The clear telephone scrunchie looks great on you, SmokieDragon. I'm not sure about anything with medicinal properties but wood bangles work great. I am considering getting a koa wood bangle that does not have metal for this purpose.
> View attachment 4506799


I tried a few wood bangles with jade and saw just an issue: size difference. Wood bangles in the US market range from 57-67mm. So if I jam a 60mm wood bangle between a 57mm jade bangle and 58 mm or so jade bangle, then the 2 jade bangles still clang through the open gap of the wood bangle. I eventually decided if I wanted to stack jade together, I would have to pair my smallest jade bangles—— You know the size when you stick your arm up reaching the sky and the bangle still does not roll down at all. My smallest size is 53 and I would pair 53 and 54 together-53 goes on first and then 54.


----------



## SmokieDragon

jadeitebear said:


> I like all the separator ideas. The clear telephone scrunchie looks great on you, SmokieDragon. I'm not sure about anything with medicinal properties but wood bangles work great. I am considering getting a koa wood bangle that does not have metal for this purpose.
> View attachment 4506799



Thanks so much! Koa looks great and very organic. I guess the only downside is that it's non-stretchable


----------



## PunjabiStyle

Junkenpo said:


> Me!
> 
> 
> Here's Iroh my carved bangle and Zuko my ring.


I love the names! Plus I remember watching Avatar. Thank you for bringing back such good memories!


----------



## Junkenpo

Koa is a beautiful hardwood.  It has lovely chatoyancy.


----------



## Junkenpo

PunjabiStyle said:


> I love the names! Plus I remember watching Avatar. Thank you for bringing back such good memories!



Thanks!  It's definitely one of the best animated shows out there.


----------



## Icyjade

Read this and thought to share...
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...-bobbles-wrist-30-years-led-NERVE-DAMAGE.html

Think if you wear the rubber loops quite loosely should is ok, but just a reminder to be careful I guess.


----------



## Junkenpo

_[ People who are overweight, pregnant, have arthritis or diabetes, have injured their wrist or have to hold vibrating tools or bend their wrists a lot for work are at more risk, according to the NHS.

Despite Mrs McLennan *admitting to meeting several of these criteria *she remains convinced the hair bands have exacerbated the pain and numbness in her arm. ]_ From the article.  

Sounds like she knows what caused it, but the paper wants to play up the "oh no!" headline.  

I went through a period where I was having RSI symptoms and my doctor wanted me to keep my arms straight as much as possible.  I type a lot for work, and I had a bad habit of resting my forearms on the edge of the desk.  Pinched nerves... I would get zaps up my arms and pins-and-needles in my pinkies.  I can still feel it when I'm not careful about my form.  That includes resting on my jade or when I wear a watch.


----------



## mrsblue

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks but I don't understand Chinese. Really don't think I've seen those bracelets here though. BTW, love your profile picture


 Thank you.


----------



## Wednesday-mokster

Hi! *waves like the new kid* 

First time posting! And I’m sure the question I have has been posted about before but 1,304 pages is a lot to go through! 

But how do we go about sizing an oval bangle? I’m usually a 58mm (with a plastic bag) in round bangles. But I’ve heard you should size up, but not sure if I made that up in my head. 

Any advice?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Wednesday-mokster said:


> Hi! *waves like the new kid*
> 
> First time posting! And I’m sure the question I have has been posted about before but 1,304 pages is a lot to go through!
> 
> But how do we go about sizing an oval bangle? I’m usually a 58mm (with a plastic bag) in round bangles. But I’ve heard you should size up, but not sure if I made that up in my head.
> 
> Any advice?



It's supposed to be 2mm up. So that would be a 60mm oval for you. However, ovals rarely come in such sizes - the biggest size I've seen so far is 58mm which is meant for a 56mm round-bangle wearer.

I'm quite a newbie too, only been wearing bangles since May this year. I always thought I'd never be able to get an oval since I like my bangles loose and usually wear a 57.5-58.5mm but when I visited a jade shop last month, the owner managed to get an oval on me, surprisingly! I ended up buying the bangle and it's my forever bangle on my left hand now while I change the bangles on my right hand every few days. I don't know the size of this oval in mm but as mentioned earlier, my round bangles are loose (cos I like to change them every few days).

Is there a jade shop near you? You should go try ovals there. I never thought an oval could fit me until I visited that jade shop


----------



## mintea

Wednesday-mokster said:


> Hi! *waves like the new kid*
> 
> First time posting! And I’m sure the question I have has been posted about before but 1,304 pages is a lot to go through!
> 
> But how do we go about sizing an oval bangle? I’m usually a 58mm (with a plastic bag) in round bangles. But I’ve heard you should size up, but not sure if I made that up in my head.
> 
> Any advice?


Hi!  I asked a seller about sizing and they recommended 2mm extra for oval bangles too!

One question I am wondering about now... do people prefer to use the same size for all round bangles (accounting for occasionally *maybe* sizing up for an unusually wide bangle or down for a whisper thin one) or do you have different preferences in fit for flat/d-shape vs. princess?


----------



## SmokieDragon

mintea said:


> One question I am wondering about now... do people prefer to use the same size for all round bangles (accounting for occasionally *maybe* sizing up for an unusually wide bangle or down for a whisper thin one) or do you have different preferences in fit for flat/d-shape vs. princess?



Normally life is not so perfect ie sizing up for wider and size down for thinner because most of the time, I think I'm just glad to see something in a size that works well for me which looks like 57.5mm thereabouts. I also think that if the bangle is too thin, it may require more care and if it's too wide, like say anything above 16mm, it's no thanks for me. As for princess, from my experience at the jade shop I visited, it hurts a little more when taking off cos all that pressure is not evenly distributed unlike a D-shape. Thankfully, the only princess I have is 58.0mm, and it doesn't hurt when I take it off as that extra 0.5mm makes a difference, I believe


----------



## Wednesday-mokster

mintea said:


> Hi!  I asked a seller about sizing and they recommended 2mm extra for oval bangles too!
> 
> One question I am wondering about now... do people prefer to use the same size for all round bangles (accounting for occasionally *maybe* sizing up for an unusually wide bangle or down for a whisper thin one) or do you have different preferences in fit for flat/d-shape vs. princess?



For thinner bangles, I have princess cuts, but if they’re the more substantial sized bangles, then I get the d-shaped. 

I actually get different sizes (all knowing that I can get them on with a plastic bag). The smallest size I have gotten on was 55mm on my left, and that was painful even with the bag, so I stay away from 55-56mm. Having said that, I can’t get 57mm on my right hand even with a bag, probably because I’m right handed. 

But all of my bangles are different sizes ranging from 57 to 60mm. It’s because I like a staggered look when I wear multiple.


----------



## Wednesday-mokster

SmokieDragon said:


> It's supposed to be 2mm up. So that would be a 60mm oval for you. However, ovals rarely come in such sizes - the biggest size I've seen so far is 58mm which is meant for a 56mm round-bangle wearer.
> 
> I'm quite a newbie too, only been wearing bangles since May this year. I always thought I'd never be able to get an oval since I like my bangles loose and usually wear a 57.5-58.5mm but when I visited a jade shop last month, the owner managed to get an oval on me, surprisingly! I ended up buying the bangle and it's my forever bangle on my left hand now while I change the bangles on my right hand every few days. I don't know the size of this oval in mm but as mentioned earlier, my round bangles are loose (cos I like to change them every few days).
> 
> Is there a jade shop near you? You should go try ovals there. I never thought an oval could fit me until I visited that jade shop



I do have lots of jade shops near me. I live in the SF Bay Area, so the Asian communities are prevalent and jade shops are short drives away. The shop closest to me that I trust to have genuine jadeite is very, VERY expensive. I actually found my holy grail bangle (icy lavender in d/flat cut). But it was a whopping $16,000. Didn’t even try it on because my biggest fear is that it’ll break and I have to cough up 16K!!!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Wednesday-mokster said:


> Hi! *waves like the new kid*
> 
> First time posting! And I’m sure the question I have has been posted about before but 1,304 pages is a lot to go through!
> 
> But how do we go about sizing an oval bangle? I’m usually a 58mm (with a plastic bag) in round bangles. But I’ve heard you should size up, but not sure if I made that up in my head.
> 
> Any advice?





Wednesday-mokster said:


> I do have lots of jade shops near me. I live in the SF Bay Area, so the Asian communities are prevalent and jade shops are short drives away. The shop closest to me that I trust to have genuine jadeite is very, VERY expensive. I actually found my holy grail bangle (icy lavender in d/flat cut). But it was a whopping $16,000. Didn’t even try it on because my biggest fear is that it’ll break and I have to cough up 16K!!!


Hi and Welcome  
I have heard 2MM as well. I have never tried on an oval but I’d like to. Have you heard about the lady that tried on a $20,000 bangle, thinking it was $1000 bangle in price and dropped it on the tile floor? The jeweler told her she had just broken a $20,000 bangle and she passed out in the store. It was all over the internet when it happened. I felt so bad for her because the last I heard they told her she had to pay for it, although I would think they would have insurance for that sort of thing. I like you would not have tried it on either


----------



## Cyanide Rose

mintea said:


> Hi!  I asked a seller about sizing and they recommended 2mm extra for oval bangles too!
> 
> One question I am wondering about now... do people prefer to use the same size for all round bangles (accounting for occasionally *maybe* sizing up for an unusually wide bangle or down for a whisper thin one) or do you have different preferences in fit for flat/d-shape vs. princess?





SmokieDragon said:


> Normally life is not so perfect ie sizing up for wider and size down for thinner because most of the time, I think I'm just glad to see something in a size that works well for me which looks like 57.5mm thereabouts. I also think that if the bangle is too thin, it may require more care and if it's too wide, like say anything above 16mm, it's no thanks for me. As for princess, from my experience at the jade shop I visited, it hurts a little more when taking off cos all that pressure is not evenly distributed unlike a D-shape. Thankfully, the only princess I have is 58.0mm, and it doesn't hurt when I take it off as that extra 0.5mm makes a difference, I believe





Wednesday-mokster said:


> For thinner bangles, I have princess cuts, but if they’re the more substantial sized bangles, then I get the d-shaped.
> 
> I actually get different sizes (all knowing that I can get them on with a plastic bag). The smallest size I have gotten on was 55mm on my left, and that was painful even with the bag, so I stay away from 55-56mm. Having said that, I can’t get 57mm on my right hand even with a bag, probably because I’m right handed.
> 
> But all of my bangles are different sizes ranging from 57 to 60mm. It’s because I like a staggered look when I wear multiple.


My bangles are range from 56 to 60. I didn’t realize I could fit a 56 until I gave away or sold all of my smaller bangles. I just started trying on bangles in smaller sizes with soap and realized I could fit a smaller size. Duh right? IDK what I was thinking. I liked my bangles big until I tried on a smaller size which doesn’t hit my wrist bone and is more comfortable. It is a princess cut and painful at times to get off much more so than putting it on. I do really like the idea of a permanent bangle, but I have to be able to get it off or it would start to feel like a handcuff to me. I am still searching for an oval though


----------



## Wednesday-mokster

Do any of you keep your bangles on at all times? Like a _real _forever bangle. There is that Chinese belief that jade protects you, therefore always wear it.

But I’m curious how the bangle wears in the shower + sleeping. Anyone?


----------



## jadeitebear

Wednesday-mokster said:


> Do any of you keep your bangles on at all times? Like a _real _forever bangle. There is that Chinese belief that jade protects you, therefore always wear it.
> 
> But I’m curious how the bangle wears in the shower + sleeping. Anyone?


Hello and welcome. I always wear a bangle shower + zzz but switch the bangle from time to time. That is until my HG bangle is found and price is not a deal breaker


----------



## SmokieDragon

Wednesday-mokster said:


> Do any of you keep your bangles on at all times? Like a _real _forever bangle. There is that Chinese belief that jade protects you, therefore always wear it.
> 
> But I’m curious how the bangle wears in the shower + sleeping. Anyone?


 
I am wearing an oval forever bangle on my left hand now. It’s ok for shower and sleeping. The only problem I have with sleeping is that sometimes it will hit against the one on my right hand cos apparently I like to cross my arms in my sleep haha. Then the clanging sound wakes me up at that moment and off to sleep I go again


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi and Welcome
> I have heard 2MM as well. I have never tried on an oval but I’d like to. Have you heard about the lady that tried on a $20,000 bangle, thinking it was $1000 bangle in price and dropped it on the tile floor? The jeweler told her she had just broken a $20,000 bangle and she passed out in the store. It was all over the internet when it happened. I felt so bad for her because the last I heard they told her she had to pay for it, although I would think they would have insurance for that sort of thing. I like you would not have tried it on either



A scary story and a reminder that anything can happen even if we try to be careful


----------



## fanofjadeite

Wednesday-mokster said:


> Do any of you keep your bangles on at all times? Like a _real _forever bangle. There is that Chinese belief that jade protects you, therefore always wear it.
> 
> But I’m curious how the bangle wears in the shower + sleeping. Anyone?


Hello and welcome. I wear my two bangles permanently. One on each arm. Sometimes i will stack on more bangles on my left but the permanent bangle stay put and doesnt get removed at all.


----------



## jadeitebear

SmokieDragon said:


> I am wearing an oval forever bangle on my left hand now. It’s ok for shower and sleeping. The only problem I have with sleeping is that sometimes it will hit against the one on my right hand cos apparently I like to cross my arms in my sleep haha. Then the clanging sound wakes me up at that moment and off to sleep I go again



Smokie, LOL that happens to me too if I wear a bangle on each arm to bed. I decided to only keep my left arm one at night because I think the clanging could give me a heart attack thinking that I would break a bangle.

Here are some amazing nephrite carvings at the Cantor Arts Museum getting photo bombed.








Have a nice day, Jadies!


----------



## mrsblue

Wednesday-mokster said:


> Do any of you keep your bangles on at all times? Like a _real _forever bangle. There is that Chinese belief that jade protects you, therefore always wear it.
> 
> But I’m curious how the bangle wears in the shower + sleeping. Anyone?


Hi!! I wear my bangle 24/7, to shower and to sleep.


----------



## SmokieDragon

jadeitebear said:


> Smokie, LOL that happens to me too if I wear a bangle on each arm to bed. I decided to only keep my left arm one at night because I think the clanging could give me a heart attack thinking that I would break a bangle.
> 
> Here are some amazing nephrite carvings at the Cantor Arts Museum getting photo bombed.
> 
> View attachment 4512452
> 
> 
> Have a nice day, Jadies!



Happy weekend to you too! 

I hope that one day soon, my arms can just stay by my side during sleep, haha! BTW, love the stand in this pic! It complements the jade vase so well!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

SmokieDragon said:


> A scary story and a reminder that anything can happen even if we try to be careful


Yes! I think I will ask prices before trying anything like that on LOL.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

fanofjadeite said:


> Hello and welcome. I wear my two bangles permanently. One on each arm. Sometimes i will stack on more bangles on my left but the permanent bangle stay put and doesnt get removed at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4512436
> View attachment 4512437


Beautiful fano


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> Smokie, LOL that happens to me too if I wear a bangle on each arm to bed. I decided to only keep my left arm one at night because I think the clanging could give me a heart attack thinking that I would break a bangle.
> 
> Here are some amazing nephrite carvings at the Cantor Arts Museum getting photo bombed.
> View attachment 4512450
> 
> View attachment 4512451
> 
> View attachment 4512452
> 
> View attachment 4512453
> 
> Have a nice day, Jadies!


Love all the nephrite. Amazing pieces of history along with your gorgeous bangle


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Wore this yesterday and then switched to the beads for PT. I hope all the Jadies are enjoying their weekend. The weather is amazing here


----------



## vicky ng

Wednesday-mokster said:


> For thinner bangles, I have princess cuts, but if they’re the more substantial sized bangles, then I get the d-shaped.
> 
> I actually get different sizes (all knowing that I can get them on with a plastic bag). The smallest size I have gotten on was 55mm on my left, and that was painful even with the bag, so I stay away from 55-56mm. Having said that, I can’t get 57mm on my right hand even with a bag, probably because I’m right handed.
> 
> But all of my bangles are different sizes ranging from 57 to 60mm. It’s because I like a staggered look when I wear multiple.


The sizing of the oval bangle depends on how “oval” it is: some bangle is like 58x50, some 60x50, and lately I saw a lot of them come in 56x52, or 55x51. So you see the bigger the difference of the 2 diameters, the more oval it looks and also it should fit differently if two oval bangles have the same longer diameter but different shorter diameters. The smallest round bangle I can put on without chopping my thumb off (on my left hand) is 53mm. I bought two oval bangles-one 55x51 and the other 56x52. So basically most people hear something like adding the two diameters and divide by 2 to get the equivalent size. So most will be certain the 55-51 oval will fit similar to my 53 round, but I guarantee you it was not the case with me-I had much more difficulty putting that one on-it came on and left blood spots bursted from tiny veins around my knuckle. On the other hand, the 56/52 oval came on much like my typical 53 round. So if you can fit the 55 round shape, you may want to look for ovals of 58x54(most likely comfortable),and  60x52 (if you don’t have meaty hands). Avoid too big oval bangles if you don’t have meaty hand/wrist-i.e you just may be taller with larger bones/palm width, though. I bought a 60X50 and while the shorter diameter was 3 mm less than my 53 round, it looked ridiculous on  my wrist because the shorter side flipped around so it totally defeated the purpose of wearing an oval bangle. So a 60x52 may do the same to you. I suggest you buy something like 58x54 and see if you need to go up or down.


----------



## vicky ng

Has anyone bought from Suzanne corner on eBay lately? I searched (her?) store for the past 2 days and learned that some bangles were grade A obviously despite poor lighting setting and blurry photos- but they were described simply as “jade” instead of A jadeite in other listings. Also, the store does have grade B that was classified “gemstone: jade” as well. So can I take that it can be a hit or a miss with some items? And, I was eyeing this bangle  for the whole night last night. It is among those listings without “ A jadeite” stated in the description. I’m thinking if it were not a careless listing practice (grade A but was not listed so), then it may be a “color powder polishing” example that a few jadies here came across. I have not seen or grabbed one before, although I had several bleached and dyed bangles in different colors to compare against the real stuff.  So here come the photos...sorry I could not make it any clearer


----------



## Wednesday-mokster

vicky ng said:


> The sizing of the oval bangle depends on how “oval” it is: some bangle is like 58x50, some 60x50, and lately I saw a lot of them come in 56x52, or 55x51. So you see the bigger the difference of the 2 diameters, the more oval it looks and also it should fit differently if two oval bangles have the same longer diameter but different shorter diameters. The smallest round bangle I can put on without chopping my thumb off (on my left hand) is 53mm. I bought two oval bangles-one 55x51 and the other 56x52. So basically most people hear something like adding the two diameters and divide by 2 to get the equivalent size. So most will be certain the 55-51 oval will fit similar to my 53 round, but I guarantee you it was not the case with me-I had much more difficulty putting that one on-it came on and left blood spots bursted from tiny veins around my knuckle. On the other hand, the 56/52 oval came on much like my typical 53 round. So if you can fit the 55 round shape, you may want to look for ovals of 58x54(most likely comfortable),and  60x52 (if you don’t have meaty hands). Avoid too big oval bangles if you don’t have meaty hand/wrist-i.e you just may be taller with larger bones/palm width, though. I bought a 60X50 and while the shorter diameter was 3 mm less than my 53 round, it looked ridiculous on  my wrist because the shorter side flipped around so it totally defeated the purpose of wearing an oval bangle. So a 60x52 may do the same to you. I suggest you buy something like 58x54 and see if you need to go up or down.



Thank you for all that knowledge! I definitely haven’t seen many oval bangles out there (in my price range). But it’s certainly on my list of things I’m looking out for.


----------



## mrsblue

A little glow on such a gloomy day.  Have a good weekend Jadies.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cyanide Rose said:


> Wore this yesterday and then switched to the beads for PT. I hope all the Jadies are enjoying their weekend. The weather is amazing here



Glad that the weather is lovely there! Better weather today here - it was so hazy with pollution yesterday so was very thankful that the sky turned blue again at about 1pm today  

Is that amber in your last photo? It's beautiful!


----------



## SmokieDragon

mrsblue said:


> A little glow on such a gloomy day.  Have a good weekend Jadies.



Happy weekend! The luster and glow of your bangle is wonderful!


----------



## mrsblue

SmokieDragon said:


> Happy weekend! The luster and glow of your bangle is wonderful!


Thank you SmokieDragon


----------



## Wednesday-mokster

mrsblue said:


> A little glow on such a gloomy day.  Have a good weekend Jadies.



Your bangle is to die for!!


----------



## mrsblue

Wednesday-mokster said:


> Your bangle is to die for!!


Thank you


----------



## Cyanide Rose

vicky ng said:


> Has anyone bought from Suzanne corner on eBay lately? I searched (her?) store for the past 2 days and learned that some bangles were grade A obviously despite poor lighting setting and blurry photos- but they were described simply as “jade” instead of A jadeite in other listings. Also, the store does have grade B that was classified “gemstone: jade” as well. So can I take that it can be a hit or a miss with some items? And, I was eyeing this bangle  for the whole night last night. It is among those listings without “ A jadeite” stated in the description. I’m thinking if it were not a careless listing practice (grade A but was not listed so), then it may be a “color powder polishing” example that a few jadies here came across. I have not seen or grabbed one before, although I had several bleached and dyed bangles in different colors to compare against the real stuff.  So here come the photos...sorry I could not make it any clearer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4512887
> View attachment 4512888
> View attachment 4512889
> View attachment 4512891
> View attachment 4512892


I have purchased from her a few times. Sometimes she leaves stuff like that out of her listing but if you message her to ask, she is usually pretty good about getting back to you. With exception of having received a bangle with a crack in it, I’ve been pretty happy with my purchases from her.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

SmokieDragon said:


> Glad that the weather is lovely there! Better weather today here - it was so hazy with pollution yesterday so was very thankful that the sky turned blue again at about 1pm today
> 
> Is that amber in your last photo? It's beautiful!


Thanks so much! Yes it’s amber, I’ve been using different amber bracelets/ bangles as bumpers lately and they work pretty well. So glad you had great weather too


----------



## Cyanide Rose

mrsblue said:


> A little glow on such a gloomy day.  Have a good weekend Jadies.


Great picture and bangle! It fits you nicely


----------



## Wednesday-mokster

So plot twist... my newest flat cut is 57mm and I’ve only ever worn 57 on a princess cut. And the twist is....it won’t come off. I tried to keep positive since I slipped it on that I’d find a way to get it off. I’m a pretty noncommittal type and I’m trying to wrap my mind around a forever bangle. On the last page I asked how people liked forever bangles. At the time I was preparing myself for that inevitably, and I’ve been thinking I can come up with a way to slip this one off. Iced my hand, used evoo, plastic bag, lotion, waiting until the winter when the summer swell is over........and it looks like it’s staying? It’s beautiful, and I love it, it would be a real shame to break it off. 

I guess I’m looking for some words of support to love it where I leave it...forever...

Has anyone else experienced this where a bangle got stuck and you learned to live with it? It does feel comfortable, not cumbersome.The principle of it is what weighs on me.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Wednesday-mokster said:


> So plot twist... my newest flat cut is 57mm and I’ve only ever worn 57 on a princess cut. And the twist is....it won’t come off. I tried to keep positive since I slipped it on that I’d find a way to get it off. I’m a pretty noncommittal type and I’m trying to wrap my mind around a forever bangle. On the last page I asked how people liked forever bangles. At the time I was preparing myself for that inevitably, and I’ve been thinking I can come up with a way to slip this one off. Iced my hand, used evoo, plastic bag, lotion, waiting until the winter when the summer swell is over........and it looks like it’s staying? It’s beautiful, and I love it, it would be a real shame to break it off.
> 
> I guess I’m looking for some words of support to love it where I leave it...forever...
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this where a bangle got stuck and you learned to live with it? It does feel comfortable, not cumbersome.The principle of it is what weighs on me.
> 
> View attachment 4514422
> View attachment 4514423



This has not happened to me but the general rule is if you got it on it should come off but having said that it is slightly harder to remove a bangle so just be careful not to hurt your hand or have the bangle fly off. Is it summer where you are? Maybe try when the weather is cooler and definitely in the morning. If all fails I’m sure you will get used to having a forever bangle and I’m sure the snug fit looks awesome


----------



## Wednesday-mokster

2boys_jademommy said:


> This has not happened to me but the general rule is if you got it on it should come off but having said that it is slightly harder to remove a bangle so just be careful not to hurt your hand or have the bangle fly off. Is it summer where you are? Maybe try when the weather is cooler and definitely in the morning. If all fails I’m sure you will get used to having a forever bangle and I’m sure the snug fit looks awesome



I believed that too! Other sellers have said, if it goes on, it comes off. But I think if I force it I’m in danger of really hurting my hand. Doesn’t seem worth it to get the bangle off if I’m going to end up in the emergency room (that’s how much I think it’ll hurt). The other option was for me to go outside and just start banging it on the concrete. But then again, it’s so beautiful (and I _did_ pay for it). I’m sure I’ll get there...in the mean time though, I am shopping for a hinged bangle now () that I realize it’s the only way for me to comfortably wear 57mm which is my preferred fit, snug but not tight. I think 59+ is where I’ll find it easiest to get it on and off, but I don’t prefer the look for everyday wear. 

Does anyone have a reputable seller for hinged bangles?


----------



## SmokieDragon

@mrsblue has mentioned using both the plastic bag method and soap together. I think you have to soap the outside of the plastic bag and keep your other hand soap free to do the pulling of the bag


----------



## Wednesday-mokster

SmokieDragon said:


> @mrsblue has mentioned using both the plastic bag method and soap together. I think you have to soap the outside of the plastic bag and keep your other hand soap free to do the pulling of the bag



Haven’t tried both at the same time. I will tomorrow morning (in California). Wish me luck I guess! I’ll report back if it’s a forever bangle still.


----------



## mrsblue

Wednesday-mokster said:


> Haven’t tried both at the same time. I will tomorrow morning (in California). Wish me luck I guess! I’ll report back if it’s a forever bangle still.


My preferred fit is 51mm for round bangle, it hurts a tiny bit when my friend helped me put it on (he is a jade hawker), he helped me remove it once and it seemed so effortless... it hurts a little when he did it. When I tried putting it on myself, it hurts much more than when he did it, and when it comes to me removing the 51mm on my own, it is not easy... but still no bruising.

I use both plastic bag and soap, soap on the outside of the plastic bag and the bangle, it takes me quite an effort to remove the 51mm. That is because I have a big, very fleshy but very flexible hand, but my wrist is much smaller compared to the size of my hand... so the fit of 51mm is comfy for me, my friend said I could even fit 50mm, but it’s gonna hurt much more.

The oval that I have on now is 54mm, it is an equivalent fit of 52mm round. So it is a lot roomier and way easier for me to put on and remove on my own.

I would suggest to locate a jade bangle shop, and ask for help if that is an option. Most jade shops in HK are more than happy to help remove bangles that they did not sell, and most don’t charge for the service. Not sure about the US tho.

My jade hawker friend said, the key is to relax, once you tense up, it is much more painful and difficult to remove a snug bangle.

Good luck


----------



## mrsblue

Cyanide Rose said:


> Great picture and bangle! It fits you nicely


Thank you Cyanide Rose


----------



## Icyjade

Wednesday-mokster said:


> I do have lots of jade shops near me. I live in the SF Bay Area, so the Asian communities are prevalent and jade shops are short drives away. The shop closest to me that I trust to have genuine jadeite is very, VERY expensive. I actually found my holy grail bangle (icy lavender in d/flat cut). But it was a whopping $16,000. Didn’t even try it on because my biggest fear is that it’ll break and I have to cough up 16K!!!



For very expensive bangles, I don’t try to put them on myself. I ask the store folks to wear and take off the bangles. I just leave my hand on the counter and try to relax...



Wednesday-mokster said:


> So plot twist... my newest flat cut is 57mm and I’ve only ever worn 57 on a princess cut. And the twist is....it won’t come off. I tried to keep positive since I slipped it on that I’d find a way to get it off. I’m a pretty noncommittal type and I’m trying to wrap my mind around a forever bangle. On the last page I asked how people liked forever bangles. At the time I was preparing myself for that inevitably, and I’ve been thinking I can come up with a way to slip this one off. Iced my hand, used evoo, plastic bag, lotion, waiting until the winter when the summer swell is over........and it looks like it’s staying? It’s beautiful, and I love it, it would be a real shame to break it off.
> 
> I guess I’m looking for some words of support to love it where I leave it...forever...
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this where a bangle got stuck and you learned to live with it? It does feel comfortable, not cumbersome.The principle of it is what weighs on me.
> 
> View attachment 4514422
> View attachment 4514423



Wait until you have been in a cool room for a few hours (and presumably your hands are cooler), relax (like very consciously relax your hand), soap your hand and the bangle, take a deep breath and slide it off.

If need be, do it over the bed so no risk that your bangle will fly off when you pull too hard.

Most important is to relax your hand. Once you are less tense it’s really much easier. I used to find it quite hard too but it’s easier now with practice (the relaxing the hand part).


----------



## jenjen96

Small jade pendant my Grandmother got my Mother as a gift when she visited China. Now its mine! She purchased a few larger Jade pieces that are at my Mother's house, one day i'll try and ask her for them and snap a pic!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Wednesday-mokster said:


> Haven’t tried both at the same time. I will tomorrow morning (in California). Wish me luck I guess! I’ll report back if it’s a forever bangle still.



All the best!! It should be morning now over there


----------



## SmokieDragon

mrsblue said:


> Most jade shops in HK are more than happy to help remove bangles that they did not sell, and most don’t charge for the service.



That is fantastic customer service in HK jade shops!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Icyjade said:


> If need be, do it over the bed so no risk that your bangle will fly off when you pull too hard.



I do this over the bed too for that reason and I also have a blanket underneath just in case, and a piece of tissue paper in case of water drops and soap suds


----------



## Wednesday-mokster

SmokieDragon said:


> All the best!! It should be morning now over there



Well, tried it and the bangle got further down my hand then my previous attempt with just plastic bag, then extra virgin olive oil separately. But alas, still a forever bangle. I may need to try it another day with more preplanning and a friend on hand.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Wednesday-mokster said:


> Well, tried it and the bangle got further down my hand then my previous attempt with just plastic bag, then extra virgin olive oil separately. But alas, still a forever bangle. I may need to try it another day with more preplanning and a friend on hand.



Sorry to hear that. Another day then


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Wednesday-mokster said:


> Well, tried it and the bangle got further down my hand then my previous attempt with just plastic bag, then extra virgin olive oil separately. But alas, still a forever bangle. I may need to try it another day with more preplanning and a friend on hand.


Sorry it didn’t work for you. Fingers crossed that you get it off eventually. 

This is a great shop to find hinged bangles. Quite a few Jadies have purchased from them.

It’s Alohamemorabilia on Etsy. They may have an eBay store as well. They always carry them  
https://etsy.me/1i5ZZCP


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Wore these today. Have a great day Jadies!


----------



## cdtracing

Just a thought...if you can't get the bangle off, you could have it cut off in 2 pieces & have the pieces made into a hinged bangle.


----------



## Wednesday-mokster

cdtracing said:


> Just a thought...if you can't get the bangle off, you could have it cut off in 2 pieces & have the pieces made into a hinged bangle.



I thought that too. I’ve already inquired about a jeweler who can cut it off. I did get a lot of snark that my jade was probably not real in the first place because it didn’t cost thousands of dollars. All of the tests seem to check out: chime, UV, weight, temperature, scissors, etc. But short of getting it certified (which I can’t because of current predicament), there’s no way to find out officially. I didn’t appreciate being condescended so I’m actually more inclined to leave it and love it until it saves me one day. Customer service in California leaves a lot to be desired apparently. Wish I could visit the HK shops!

I think as the days go, I’m warming up to the idea of it being there for the foreseeable future. It helps that I love it!


----------



## vicky ng

Wednesday-mokster said:


> Well, tried it and the bangle got further down my hand then my previous attempt with just plastic bag, then extra virgin olive oil separately. But alas, still a forever bangle. I may need to try it another day with more preplanning and a friend on hand.


I don’t know when you put it on and how many days/weeks/months has passed since then. However, I know that when you put the smallest bangle on for the first time, muscle tissues will swell for a couple of days-worst case will show tiny tiny red dots which are blood spots bursted under your skin. If that happens, I have to wait at least 4-5 days before I try to remove it. From the picture you showed, the bangle did not press against your wrist bone spot, which, in my opinion, does not call for a hammer to break it off (I broke 3 bangles...one fat thin size 52.5, one princess size 51.5, and one size 53 but it’s too wide at 18mm which made it fit like size 52). The reason I broke those 3 bangles with a hammer was because each of them hurt my wrist bone once I put them on. I gave it about 2 days and thought I either had to do atkins diet for 2 weeks to drop weight or I must break them off. Anyway, if you put it on just a few weeks ago and have not started weight training since or have not gain not even a pound due to water retention or actual weight gain, you can try again using a small face towel to provide some grip-I tried to remove one bangle with hair conditioner on wet skin-no success on the first pull. Then I grabbed a towel and pulled the second time, it came off. If you try 3 pulls at one time and it would not come off, just leave it alone for a few days-otherwise tou will damage the tissues and you will see fluid from knuckles and wrist joints pushed out and accumulate between each finger gap.


----------



## vicky ng

Cyanide Rose said:


> I have purchased from her a few times. Sometimes she leaves stuff like that out of her listing but if you message her to ask, she is usually pretty good about getting back to you. With exception of having received a bangle with a crack in it, I’ve been pretty happy with my purchases from her.


I decided to buy that bangle despite low quality photos. Her asking price was $175 and it was also on sale for $66 or best offer. I put in an offer and she accepted it. Once it got here I’ll take photos and see if it’s grade A or not. I believed you when you said you have been satisfied with your orders because the jade had enough natural flaws on the surface to rule out bleaching. I was just nervous when I saw something like grade A but it was not listed so and I saw bleached and dyed stuff listed along with grade A goods!


----------



## vicky ng

Wednesday-mokster said:


> I thought that too. I’ve already inquired about a jeweler who can cut it off. I did get a lot of snark that my jade was probably not real in the first place because it didn’t cost thousands of dollars. All of the tests seem to check out: chime, UV, weight, temperature, scissors, etc. But short of getting it certified (which I can’t because of current predicament), there’s no way to find out officially. I didn’t appreciate being condescended so I’m actually more inclined to leave it and love it until it saves me one day. Customer service in California leaves a lot to be desired apparently. Wish I could visit the HK shops!
> 
> I think as the days go, I’m warming up to the idea of it being there for the foreseeable future. It helps that I love it!


Your bangle is definitely grade A unbleached undyed jadeite. Jade comes in a very wide range of prices. You can get a grade A bangle for as low as $15 with natural stone flaws, or cracks, or dull color, or low translucency (aka opaque). At the same time, a very well done grade B bangle can cost $150 no joking because the real natural version of it will cost $20,000. Your bangle, depending on the presence of flaws, should cost you between $20- $150 unless you bought it from a store where, you know, can cost 6 folds more than its worth depending on the overhead cost and the level of greed haha


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

jenjen96 said:


> Small jade pendant my Grandmother got my Mother as a gift when she visited China. Now its mine! She purchased a few larger Jade pieces that are at my Mother's house, one day i'll try and ask her for them and snap a pic!



What a sweet pendant - it’s adorable! It would look great on a dainty necklace or even as a bracelet charm.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Wore these today. Have a great day Jadies!


Beautiful pieces!  They look lovely on you C Rose


----------



## Wednesday-mokster

vicky ng said:


> I don’t know when you put it on and how many days/weeks/months has passed since then. However, I know that when you put the smallest bangle on for the first time, muscle tissues will swell for a couple of days-worst case will show tiny tiny red dots which are blood spots bursted under your skin. If that happens, I have to wait at least 4-5 days before I try to remove it. From the picture you showed, the bangle did not press against your wrist bone spot, which, in my opinion, does not call for a hammer to break it off (I broke 3 bangles...one fat thin size 52.5, one princess size 51.5, and one size 53 but it’s too wide at 18mm which made it fit like size 52). The reason I broke those 3 bangles with a hammer was because each of them hurt my wrist bone once I put them on. I gave it about 2 days and thought I either had to do atkins diet for 2 weeks to drop weight or I must break them off. Anyway, if you put it on just a few weeks ago and have not started weight training since or have not gain not even a pound due to water retention or actual weight gain, you can try again using a small face towel to provide some grip-I tried to remove one bangle with hair conditioner on wet skin-no success on the first pull. Then I grabbed a towel and pulled the second time, it came off. If you try 3 pulls at one time and it would not come off, just leave it alone for a few days-otherwise tou will damage the tissues and you will see fluid from knuckles and wrist joints pushed out and accumulate between each finger gap.



Thank you! I will definitely try this. I was hoping to hear of some nonconventional tactics from others. 



vicky ng said:


> Your bangle is definitely grade A unbleached undyed jadeite. Jade comes in a very wide range of prices. You can get a grade A bangle for as low as $15 with natural stone flaws, or cracks, or dull color, or low translucency (aka opaque). At the same time, a very well done grade B bangle can cost $150 no joking because the real natural version of it will cost $20,000. Your bangle, depending on the presence of flaws, should cost you between $20- $150 unless you bought it from a store where, you know, can cost 6 folds more than its worth depending on the overhead cost and the level of greed haha



Thank you for saying that! I definitely got it for a good price without overhead from a local seller. I find it to be so beautiful and it feels really comfortable. I think with the passing days I’m accepting of it being there for an extended time. I will definitely try your way of removing it in a few days.


----------



## fanofjadeite

Cyanide Rose said:


> Beautiful fano


Thanks, C Rose


----------



## fanofjadeite

Wednesday-mokster said:


> So plot twist... my newest flat cut is 57mm and I’ve only ever worn 57 on a princess cut. And the twist is....it won’t come off. I tried to keep positive since I slipped it on that I’d find a way to get it off. I’m a pretty noncommittal type and I’m trying to wrap my mind around a forever bangle. On the last page I asked how people liked forever bangles. At the time I was preparing myself for that inevitably, and I’ve been thinking I can come up with a way to slip this one off. Iced my hand, used evoo, plastic bag, lotion, waiting until the winter when the summer swell is over........and it looks like it’s staying? It’s beautiful, and I love it, it would be a real shame to break it off.
> 
> I guess I’m looking for some words of support to love it where I leave it...forever...
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this where a bangle got stuck and you learned to live with it? It does feel comfortable, not cumbersome.The principle of it is what weighs on me.
> 
> View attachment 4514422
> View attachment 4514423


Thats how my yellow bangle end up being permanent on my right arm. I couldnt remove it no matter what i tried. But its very comfy bangle, and i love the color, so i decided to just leave it on my arm permanently. It has several very obvious and long flaw lines, some chips, rough areas and even a small crack, but its a super mighty strong bangle. I have  accidentally bang it very hard so many times on hard surfaces and its still holding up good. So i no longer have the urge to try removing it anymore.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cyanide Rose said:


> Wore these today. Have a great day Jadies!



Beautiful pieces and love the flash of vivid green on the pendant


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Wednesday-mokster said:


> I thought that too. I’ve already inquired about a jeweler who can cut it off. I did get a lot of snark that my jade was probably not real in the first place because it didn’t cost thousands of dollars. All of the tests seem to check out: chime, UV, weight, temperature, scissors, etc. But short of getting it certified (which I can’t because of current predicament), there’s no way to find out officially. I didn’t appreciate being condescended so I’m actually more inclined to leave it and love it until it saves me one day. Customer service in California leaves a lot to be desired apparently. Wish I could visit the HK shops!
> 
> I think as the days go, I’m warming up to the idea of it being there for the foreseeable future. It helps that I love it!


I hate that! I’ve gotten that reaction a couple times too. I’m glad you are fond of the bangle, just Incase it’s there for a long time. I really think you will be more successful when it gets cooler outside


----------



## Cyanide Rose

vicky ng said:


> I decided to buy that bangle despite low quality photos. Her asking price was $175 and it was also on sale for $66 or best offer. I put in an offer and she accepted it. Once it got here I’ll take photos and see if it’s grade A or not. I believed you when you said you have been satisfied with your orders because the jade had enough natural flaws on the surface to rule out bleaching. I was just nervous when I saw something like grade A but it was not listed so and I saw bleached and dyed stuff listed along with grade A goods!


You are absolutely right she does have some that are not grade A. She has been honest when I ask about telling me if a bangle is treated. I’m looking forward to seeing your bangle and hearing what you think about it


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Beautiful pieces!  They look lovely on you C Rose





SmokieDragon said:


> Beautiful pieces and love the flash of vivid green on the pendant



Thank you both so much  JB turned me onto polishing my jade and the pendant had a rough patch I didn’t like. I’ve had it a really long time and never wore it. It looks so much better now, even though no one but me could feel it LOL.


----------



## vicky ng

Wednesday-mokster said:


> I believed that too! Other sellers have said, if it goes on, it comes off. But I think if I force it I’m in danger of really hurting my hand. Doesn’t seem worth it to get the bangle off if I’m going to end up in the emergency room (that’s how much I think it’ll hurt). The other option was for me to go outside and just start banging it on the concrete. But then again, it’s so beautiful (and I _did_ pay for it). I’m sure I’ll get there...in the mean time though, I am shopping for a hinged bangle now () that I realize it’s the only way for me to comfortably wear 57mm which is my preferred fit, snug but not tight. I think 59+ is where I’ll find it easiest to get it on and off, but I don’t prefer the look for everyday wear.
> 
> Does anyone have a reputable seller for hinged bangles?



For hinged bangles, If you have a budget from $250 and up, you can find many used/vintage jade bangles with 14kt clasp on ebay, rubylane, etsy, and poshmark. I don’t like poshmark when it charges me 10% sale tax for buying used goods-and sellers can take 7 days before shipping even though I must pay $6.50 for 2 day shipping service-I mean why the heck I wanna pay for fast priority mail when my sellers are not taking my orders “priority” ?Any who...All you gotta do is to type 14 jade bangle key words. However, pay attention to the gold clasp-real stuff will have fancy deep engraving with some floral motif. Gold plated clasp will just have some shallow engraving that I would call “etching”. The real gold clasp typically means grade A jade and the gold plated (may have 14k hall mark but it’s fake) usually means bleached/dyed jade. At any rate, I don’t care about the metal type much. The amount of gold in a clasp bangle is just about 3-5 grams-and consider it being 14kt gold—the value of that clasp ain’t much but sellers in the US will charge it ten folds more than what the jade is worth. You can also find sterling silver clasp jade bangles that usually come from Thailand. They cost somewhere between $45-125 depending on the colors and how much stone lines/chips/cracks and whether the clasp has a nice ruby. Those bangles usually don’t have good translucency, but they appear to be grade A. On eBay you can browse these stores and ask the sellers for hinged bangles if they currently don’t have any listed
grandgemstones
ghazni.antique


----------



## Wednesday-mokster

vicky ng said:


> For hinged bangles, If you have a budget from $250 and up, you can find many used/vintage jade bangles with 14kt clasp on ebay, rubylane, etsy, and poshmark. I don’t like poshmark when it charges me 10% sale tax for buying used goods-and sellers can take 7 days before shipping even though I must pay $6.50 for 2 day shipping service-I mean why the heck I wanna pay for fast priority mail when my sellers are not taking my orders “priority” ?Any who...All you gotta do is to type 14 jade bangle key words. However, pay attention to the gold clasp-real stuff will have fancy deep engraving with some floral motif. Gold plated clasp will just have some shallow engraving that I would call “etching”. The real gold clasp typically means grade A jade and the gold plated (may have 14k hall mark but it’s fake) usually means bleached/dyed jade. At any rate, I don’t care about the metal type much. The amount of gold in a clasp bangle is just about 3-5 grams-and consider it being 14kt gold—the value of that clasp ain’t much but sellers in the US will charge it ten folds more than what the jade is worth. You can also find sterling silver clasp jade bangles that usually come from Thailand. They cost somewhere between $45-125 depending on the colors and how much stone lines/chips/cracks and whether the clasp has a nice ruby. Those bangles usually don’t have good translucency, but they appear to be grade A. On eBay you can browse these stores and ask the sellers for hinged bangles if they currently don’t have any listed
> grandgemstones
> ghazni.antique



You’re a wealth of knowledge Vicky! Thanks! 

I’ve been looking on eBay and the hinged options look very fake from images alone. Etsy ones are a little out of budget at the moment. I did send a message to Churk after seeing many people post about him making hinges for them on this forum. He’s in SoCal which is where I’ll be next week, but I don’t think I’ll be able to visit his shop.


----------



## SmokieDragon

fanofjadeite said:


> Thats how my yellow bangle end up being permanent on my right arm. I couldnt remove it no matter what i tried. But its very comfy bangle, and i love the color, so i decided to just leave it on my arm permanently. It has several very obvious and long flaw lines, some chips, rough areas and even a small crack, but its a super mighty strong bangle. I have  accidentally bang it very hard so many times on hard surfaces and its still holding up good. So i no longer have the urge to try removing it anymore.


 
The beauty of your yellow bangle inspired me to order a half yellow half green one! Yay and thanks!


----------



## SmokieDragon

An opaque jadeite bangle this week. I’m fascinated by its patterns


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thank you both so much  JB turned me onto polishing my jade and the pendant had a rough patch I didn’t like. I’ve had it a really long time and never wore it. It looks so much better now, even though no one but me could feel it LOL.



How does one go about polishing jade?


----------



## jadeitebear

Cyanide Rose said:


> Wore these today. Have a great day Jadies!


I love the bright green, CR!


Wednesday-mokster said:


> So plot twist... my newest flat cut is 57mm and I’ve only ever worn 57 on a princess cut. And the twist is....it won’t come off. I tried to keep positive since I slipped it on that I’d find a way to get it off. I’m a pretty noncommittal type and I’m trying to wrap my mind around a forever bangle. On the last page I asked how people liked forever bangles. At the time I was preparing myself for that inevitably, and I’ve been thinking I can come up with a way to slip this one off. Iced my hand, used evoo, plastic bag, lotion, waiting until the winter when the summer swell is over........and it looks like it’s staying? It’s beautiful, and I love it, it would be a real shame to break it off.
> 
> I guess I’m looking for some words of support to love it where I leave it...forever...
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this where a bangle got stuck and you learned to live with it? It does feel comfortable, not cumbersome.The principle of it is what weighs on me.
> 
> View attachment 4514422
> View attachment 4514423


Your bangle looks lovely and the best part is that you are happy with it, but I totally understand that you want to know that you CAN remove it if you want to. Keep trying every few days and the bangle just might surprise you and slip off when you don't expect it so I agree that always trying over the bed is a good idea just in case, though this CA heat right now can't possibly help. Vicky has got so much great advice, thanks for sharing!

Wearing my new separator. It's mahogany wood with silver banding and I like everything about it except the hollow wood sound when it hits the jade.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

SmokieDragon said:


> How does one go about polishing jade?


With a dremel, it does take some time to do. It took me about an hour total to polish my white hetian bangle. I am truly happy with how it looks and feels now. Here is what it looks like now, the last picture is a before


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> I love the bright green, CR!
> 
> Your bangle looks lovely and the best part is that you are happy with it, but I totally understand that you want to know that you CAN remove it if you want to. Keep trying every few days and the bangle just might surprise you and slip off when you don't expect it so I agree that always trying over the bed is a good idea just in case, though this CA heat right now can't possibly help. Vicky has got so much great advice, thanks for sharing!
> 
> Wearing my new separator. It's mahogany wood with silver banding and I like everything about it except the hollow wood sound when it hits the jade.
> View attachment 4516718


Thanks to you JB  I love those beads! They are perfect with your bangle.


----------



## essiedub

Cyanide Rose said:


> With a dremel, it does take some time to do. It took me about an hour total to polish my white hetian bangle. I am truly happy with how it looks and feels now. Here is what it looks like now, the last picture is a before


Get out! That’s awesome *Cyanide* *Rose*! You have so many neat pieces!


----------



## vicky ng

SmokieDragon said:


> How does one go about polishing jade?


I had to polish one jadeite bangle by hands with sand paper grit from 1000 through 7000 not long ago. That princess bangle had shiny finish in the inner but the outside was roughy and so flat that it did not reflect light. I could have used my dog toe grinder (basically a dremel) but I would have to figure out away to glue pieces of sand paper on the wheel OR I must buy diamond grits or some type of abrasive of various grits-thing was that these stuff would cost me a lot because well I could not buy just 1 or 2 oz of one grit...they come in pound. Meanwhile, the sand paper cost me less than $20 for the entire budget. So yeah I was too cheap. It took me 40 hours to do my bangle from 1000 through 7000 grits to put on a finish that I would say “almost” semi glossy....the look is not as glossy and glassy as the stuff we see, but the feel was satisfying. A lot like the feel of white nephrite. It would have taken much less time with dremel and yup less likely to get aching arms.


----------



## vicky ng

SmokieDragon said:


> An opaque jadeite bangle this week. I’m fascinated by its patterns


What got me hooked from early days of collecting jadeite was this opaque type with distinguishing patterns. Somehow I like pattern on the D shape bangle even if they usually come in white/grey base with green of different intensity. With princess cut, it must have either decent translucency OR attractive/somewhat uniform in color. Princess is the best cut for highly translucent jade though because it shows the glow the best. However, my first run in with jade was a purchase of yellow/green rabbit jadeite pendant with a broken stone loop when I was 7 years old. Spotted in an antique shop with mama. It was like 1 cent in US currency but I had to beg mom because she found it crazy to spend any amount on something “broken”.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

essiedub said:


> Get out! That’s awesome *Cyanide* *Rose*! You have so many neat pieces!


Hi there essiedub! Thanks so much for your kind words. Good to see you


----------



## SmokieDragon

jadeitebear said:


> I love the bright green, CR!
> 
> Your bangle looks lovely and the best part is that you are happy with it, but I totally understand that you want to know that you CAN remove it if you want to. Keep trying every few days and the bangle just might surprise you and slip off when you don't expect it so I agree that always trying over the bed is a good idea just in case, though this CA heat right now can't possibly help. Vicky has got so much great advice, thanks for sharing!
> 
> Wearing my new separator. It's mahogany wood with silver banding and I like everything about it except the hollow wood sound when it hits the jade.
> View attachment 4516718



Lovely!!! I love the colors of your beaded bracelet too! Btw, I’ve seen a jadeite bangle with a carving similar to yours at the jade shop I visited last month. I must get a closer look at it next time hehe


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cyanide Rose said:


> With a dremel, it does take some time to do. It took me about an hour total to polish my white hetian bangle. I am truly happy with how it looks and feels now. Here is what it looks like now, the last picture is a before



Wow!! Looks awesome and well done!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

vicky ng said:


> I had to polish one jadeite bangle by hands with sand paper grit from 1000 through 7000 not long ago. That princess bangle had shiny finish in the inner but the outside was roughy and so flat that it did not reflect light. I could have used my dog toe grinder (basically a dremel) but I would have to figure out away to glue pieces of sand paper on the wheel OR I must buy diamond grits or some type of abrasive of various grits-thing was that these stuff would cost me a lot because well I could not buy just 1 or 2 oz of one grit...they come in pound. Meanwhile, the sand paper cost me less than $20 for the entire budget. So yeah I was too cheap. It took me 40 hours to do my bangle from 1000 through 7000 grits to put on a finish that I would say “almost” semi glossy....the look is not as glossy and glassy as the stuff we see, but the feel was satisfying. A lot like the feel of white nephrite. It would have taken much less time with dremel and yup less likely to get aching arms.



Glad that your hard labour paid off!


----------



## SmokieDragon

vicky ng said:


> What got me hooked from early days of collecting jadeite was this opaque type with distinguishing patterns. Somehow I like pattern on the D shape bangle even if they usually come in white/grey base with green of different intensity. With princess cut, it must have either decent translucency OR attractive/somewhat uniform in color. Princess is the best cut for highly translucent jade though because it shows the glow the best. However, my first run in with jade was a purchase of yellow/green rabbit jadeite pendant with a broken stone loop when I was 7 years old. Spotted in an antique shop with mama. It was like 1 cent in US currency but I had to beg mom because she found it crazy to spend any amount on something “broken”.



Sounds like a great deal! Wonderful that you’ve had an eye for jade since young!


----------



## SmokieDragon

A jadeite pendant today


----------



## vicky ng

SmokieDragon said:


> Glad that your hard labour paid off!


I told my husband to remind me of the pain next time I got my eye on semi finish jade.


----------



## vicky ng

SmokieDragon said:


> A jadeite pendant today


Is it your own handcraft necklace? Very cool contemporary design. I still cannot learn the knotting for pearl strands!


----------



## mintea

Wow I can't imagine polishing my own jade or even hand knotting pearls. I am definitely impressed!!!



jadeitebear said:


> I love the bright green, CR!
> 
> Your bangle looks lovely and the best part is that you are happy with it, but I totally understand that you want to know that you CAN remove it if you want to. Keep trying every few days and thearing my new separator. It's mahogany wood with silver banding and I like everything about it except the hollow wood sound when it hits the jade.
> View attachment 4516718


Just want to say this is a great stack! I like the shape of the beads and am intrigued by the idea of a wooden spacer.

A different view of my new bangle... I think of this as the back side, since you barely see the dark patches. Today was only the second time I wore it out! I wear my older bangle most days... gotta get a photo of the two of them together for comparison. Before I give up on it, trying to give this new one a chance by learning to appreciate it for what it is, instead of dwelling on how it's different than I expected.


----------



## SmokieDragon

vicky ng said:


> Is it your own handcraft necklace? Very cool contemporary design. I still cannot learn the knotting for pearl strands!



Thanks so much! Yes, it is my own handcraft necklace - I call it Duality as the other side has sterling silver clasps so that I can use it for both gold and silver items. I bought the clasps online from Rio Grande, the pearls from Fandapearl on Etsy and the gold ring from Tous. 

Pearl knotting is easy. I received a couple of invaluable tips on how to learn and where to buy my knotting supplies from a fellow forum member on the pearl lover’s forum here on purseblog. Hence, I learned how to knot pearls from this site (very detailed step by step) https://www.pearl-guide.com/forum/s...inging-Pearls-on-Beader-s-Secret-or-Power-Pro and I bought my pearl knotting starter kit from PatriciaSaabDesigns on Etsy https://www.etsy.com/listing/560521154/beaders-secret-pearl-knotting-starter?ref=yr_purchases

I just learned last year. Very easy! I’ve knotted many pearl necklaces. 

Here are more pictures of Duality


----------



## SmokieDragon

mintea said:


> Wow I can't imagine polishing my own jade or even hand knotting pearls. I am definitely impressed!!!
> 
> 
> Just want to say this is a great stack! I like the shape of the beads and am intrigued by the idea of a wooden spacer.
> 
> A different view of my new bangle... I think of this as the back side, since you barely see the dark patches. Today was only the second time I wore it out! I wear my older bangle most days... gotta get a photo of the two of them together for comparison. Before I give up on it, trying to give this new one a chance by learning to appreciate it for what it is, instead of dwelling on how it's different than I expected.
> View attachment 4517889



It doesn't look big in this shot and the colour is very sweet too


----------



## Molly0

Wearing 2 pieces of Jade today.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Molly0 said:


> Wearing 2 pieces of Jade today.
> View attachment 4518687



So well matched!!


----------



## jadeitebear

vicky ng said:


> I had to polish one jadeite bangle by hands with sand paper grit from 1000 through 7000 not long ago. That princess bangle had shiny finish in the inner but the outside was roughy and so flat that it did not reflect light. I could have used my dog toe grinder (basically a dremel) but I would have to figure out away to glue pieces of sand paper on the wheel OR I must buy diamond grits or some type of abrasive of various grits-thing was that these stuff would cost me a lot because well I could not buy just 1 or 2 oz of one grit...they come in pound. Meanwhile, the sand paper cost me less than $20 for the entire budget. So yeah I was too cheap. It took me 40 hours to do my bangle from 1000 through 7000 grits to put on a finish that I would say “almost” semi glossy....the look is not as glossy and glassy as the stuff we see, but the feel was satisfying. A lot like the feel of white nephrite. It would have taken much less time with dremel and yup less likely to get aching arms.


Wow, Vicky that is amazing to do with sandpaper by hand. If I tried, my hands would probably fall off. I am thankful for power tools and definitely makes me appreciate jade more, knowing how difficult it is to work.


----------



## jadeitebear

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! Yes, it is my own handcraft necklace - I call it Duality as the other side has sterling silver clasps so that I can use it for both gold and silver items. I bought the clasps online from Rio Grande, the pearls from Fandapearl on Etsy and the gold ring from Tous.
> 
> Pearl knotting is easy. I received a couple of invaluable tips on how to learn and where to buy my knotting supplies from a fellow forum member on the pearl lover’s forum here on purseblog. Hence, I learned how to knot pearls from this site (very detailed step by step) https://www.pearl-guide.com/forum/s...inging-Pearls-on-Beader-s-Secret-or-Power-Pro and I bought my pearl knotting starter kit from PatriciaSaabDesigns on Etsy https://www.etsy.com/listing/560521154/beaders-secret-pearl-knotting-starter?ref=yr_purchases
> 
> I just learned last year. Very easy! I’ve knotted many pearl necklaces.
> 
> Here are more pictures of Duality


SmokieDragon, that is a really cool and unique design. You are a master with knotting. To me, it is so much more satisfying to wear something I designed  or "fixed". I think it gives me a connection with the piece and I appreciate it more.


----------



## Molly0

SmokieDragon said:


> So well matched!!


Thanks but it’s really just the photo cuz actually the pendant is a much softer & lighter colour.


----------



## jadeitebear

Imperial green, brown spots and white. I simply could not resist! 
It will be a tight squeeze but I sure hope it fits with bag plus soap. I can't wait for it to get to me from the seller.


----------



## SmokieDragon

jadeitebear said:


> SmokieDragon, that is a really cool and unique design. You are a master with knotting. To me, it is so much more satisfying to wear something I designed  or "fixed". I think it gives me a connection with the piece and I appreciate it more.



Thanks so much!  That is so true about the connection!


----------



## SmokieDragon

jadeitebear said:


> Imperial green, brown spots and white. I simply could not resist!
> It will be a tight squeeze but I sure hope it fits with bag plus soap. I can't wait for it to get to me from the seller.
> View attachment 4519209



Beautiful!!


----------



## BreadnGem

mrsblue said:


> A little glow on such a gloomy day.  Have a good weekend Jadies.



I’ve not posted in a long time. The app stopped working. It took me a long time to catch up on a few months’ worth of posts, haha. 

Anyway, I just want to say that I’m glad you decided to keep this bangle. It’s very icy and beautiful. I know what you meant about having a perfect bangle, but I guess as these are all hand-polished, it’s very hard to find a perfect one. If I look closely at my bangles, I’m pretty sure I’ll find lotsa imperfections too, which is why I don’t look too closely these days (except checking that there are no flaws like cracks, chips or lines) . 

I have always been drawn to the idea of having a permanent bangle, or one which I wear constantly for years and years. Alas, I’m too fickle and will itch to change bangles every couple of weeks


----------



## BreadnGem

What is your most effective way to remove a too-tight bangle? 

Do you think sometimes when we have difficulty removing a bangle, it may be partly psychological? I’m having a bit of a problem with the current one I’m wearing. It’s a princess round which is just slightly smaller than my ideal size. I can wear it and I have removed it before. But as I always find princess rounds more painful to put on and remove, I always anticipate the pain and tenses up, which exacerbates the problem, I guess. 

I’ve tried lotion, plastic bag + lotion and olive oil, all without success so far. It would be a pity to have to break it . I don’t know why I was able to remove it the last few times (the last time I wore and then removed it was several months ago) and not now. Didnt put on weight. 

If you have any suggestions, will love to hear it.


----------



## Molly0

BreadnGem said:


> What is your most effective way to remove a too-tight bangle?
> 
> Do you think sometimes when we have difficulty removing a bangle, it may be partly psychological? I’m having a bit of a problem with the current one I’m wearing. It’s a princess round which is just slightly smaller than my ideal size. I can wear it and I have removed it before. But as I always find princess rounds more painful to put on and remove, I always anticipate the pain and tenses up, which exacerbates the problem, I guess.
> 
> I’ve tried lotion, plastic bag + lotion and olive oil, all without success so far. It would be a pity to have to break it . I don’t know why I was able to remove it the last few times (the last time I wore and then removed it was several months ago) and not now. Didnt put on weight.
> 
> If you have any suggestions, will love to hear it.


Cold water, holding your hand above your head, and really relaxing your hand ?


----------



## SmokieDragon

BreadnGem said:


> What is your most effective way to remove a too-tight bangle?
> 
> Do you think sometimes when we have difficulty removing a bangle, it may be partly psychological? I’m having a bit of a problem with the current one I’m wearing. It’s a princess round which is just slightly smaller than my ideal size. I can wear it and I have removed it before. But as I always find princess rounds more painful to put on and remove, I always anticipate the pain and tenses up, which exacerbates the problem, I guess.
> 
> I’ve tried lotion, plastic bag + lotion and olive oil, all without success so far. It would be a pity to have to break it . I don’t know why I was able to remove it the last few times (the last time I wore and then removed it was several months ago) and not now. Didnt put on weight.
> 
> If you have any suggestions, will love to hear it.



Sorry to hear that using a plastic bag together with lotion and olive oil didn't work. How about waiting for colder weather? Say on a rainy day too. Is there a jade shop you can visit and then maybe you can ask for help to remove your bangle on the pretense of trying on other bangles?


----------



## jadeitebear

Maybe try massaging your hand to relax and squeeze it together at the knuckles first. I agree relaxing helps a lot. For me somehow it is easier to remove bangles in the evening. First thing in the morning my hands are more swollen contrary to what people have said here. Maybe that's just me and my carpal tunnel stuff. Also make sure you try over the bed for when the bangle comes flying out!



SmokieDragon said:


> Sorry to hear that using a plastic bag together with lotion and olive oil didn't work. How about waiting for colder weather? Say on a rainy day too. Is there a jade shop you can visit and then maybe you can ask for help to remove your bangle on the pretense of trying on other bangles?


LOL, Smokie "under the pretense of trying on other bangles"! That is exactly what I am going to do next time I get a bangle stuck! This method has the additional perk of trying on more bangles.


----------



## fanofjadeite

My new ring arrived today


----------



## fanofjadeite

SmokieDragon said:


> The beauty of your yellow bangle inspired me to order a half yellow half green one! Yay and thanks!


Please post pics when u get your bangle


----------



## mrsblue

BreadnGem said:


> I’ve not posted in a long time. The app stopped working. It took me a long time to catch up on a few months’ worth of posts, haha.
> 
> Anyway, I just want to say that I’m glad you decided to keep this bangle. It’s very icy and beautiful. I know what you meant about having a perfect bangle, but I guess as these are all hand-polished, it’s very hard to find a perfect one. If I look closely at my bangles, I’m pretty sure I’ll find lotsa imperfections too, which is why I don’t look too closely these days (except checking that there are no flaws like cracks, chips or lines) .
> 
> I have always been drawn to the idea of having a permanent bangle, or one which I wear constantly for years and years. Alas, I’m too fickle and will itch to change bangles every couple of weeks



Thank you BreadnGem, I am very glad I kept it as well. I love it more and more each day!  

It is my permanent bangle... until I get a glassy one perhaps.


----------



## SmokieDragon

jadeitebear said:


> Maybe try massaging your hand to relax and squeeze it together at the knuckles first. I agree relaxing helps a lot. For me somehow it is easier to remove bangles in the evening. First thing in the morning my hands are more swollen contrary to what people have said here. Maybe that's just me and my carpal tunnel stuff. Also make sure you try over the bed for when the bangle comes flying out!
> 
> LOL, Smokie "under the pretense of trying on other bangles"! That is exactly what I am going to do next time I get a bangle stuck! This method has the additional perk of trying on more bangles.



Haha! Yes, trying on more bangles is always great especially ovals since they have 2 diameters 

I also prefer nighttime for removing bangles but that's because I feel more relaxed after my shower whereas in the morning, it would be rushed with having to go to work


----------



## SmokieDragon

fanofjadeite said:


> My new ring arrived today
> View attachment 4521036
> View attachment 4521038



Beautiful gourd and I love the setting too! 



fanofjadeite said:


> Please post pics when u get your bangle



Should be on Friday and will do!


----------



## Silver Mom

BreadnGem said:


> What is your most effective way to remove a too-tight bangle?
> 
> Do you think sometimes when we have difficulty removing a bangle, it may be partly psychological? I’m having a bit of a problem with the current one I’m wearing. It’s a princess round which is just slightly smaller than my ideal size. I can wear it and I have removed it before. But as I always find princess rounds more painful to put on and remove, I always anticipate the pain and tenses up, which exacerbates the problem, I guess.
> 
> I’ve tried lotion, plastic bag + lotion and olive oil, all without success so far. It would be a pity to have to break it . I don’t know why I was able to remove it the last few times (the last time I wore and then removed it was several months ago) and not now. Didnt put on weight.
> 
> If you have any suggestions, will love to hear it.


Hi BnG, Haven't been on the thread for a long time and missed you all.  I think the anticipation of pain does cause you to tense up and make it harder to put on or take off your bangle.  Unfortunately, quite a few months ago I cracked my lavender jadeite bangle that I love so much so I had to send it off to be repaired.  It was gone for many many month and came back about 4 or 5 months later.  Before it left me I didn't have any trouble putting it on or taking it off but when it came back from the repair job it was harder to put on and take off.  I would tense up and worry for fear of pushing too hard and risk recracking it.   After several months though I have loosened up and it has become so much easier to put on and take off.  I think our minds work on us and our bodies respond accordingly. I now also put on and remove my bangles only while sitting on the bed so there is less chance of breaking them.   P.S.  I love princess rounds.  I think they look so elegant.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> My new ring arrived today
> View attachment 4521036
> View attachment 4521038



It’s beautiful Fan -  I absolutely love the design of your calabash ring! Pretty streak of green


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> Hi BnG, Haven't been on the thread for a long time and missed you all.  I think the anticipation of pain does cause you to tense up and make it harder to put on or take off your bangle.  Unfortunately, quite a few months ago I cracked my lavender jadeite bangle that I love so much so I had to send it off to be repaired.  It was gone for many many month and came back about 4 or 5 months later.  Before it left me I didn't have any trouble putting it on or taking it off but when it came back from the repair job it was harder to put on and take off.  I would tense up and worry for fear of pushing too hard and risk recracking it.   After several months though I have loosened up and it has become so much easier to put on and take off.  I think our minds work on us and our bodies respond accordingly. I now also put on and remove my bangles only while sitting on the bed so there is less chance of breaking them.   P.S.  I love princess rounds.  I think they look so elegant.


Hi Silver Mom I’m sorry to hear about your lavender bangle but glad that it’s fixed now. That must have heartbreaking when it happened. Was it your gorgeous pink princess? Anyway I’m happy you have your bangle back


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Sorry double post!


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Silver Mom I’m sorry to hear about your lavender bangle but glad that it’s fixed now. That must have heartbreaking when it happened. Was it your gorgeous pink princess? Anyway I’m happy you have your bangle back


Thank you 2 boys.  Yes it is my lavender princess.  I was depressed for a very very long time.  I can finally say though that I now love it even more than before. It took me so long to design the repair and I was scared the whole time that it would not look right.  But in the end I LOVE IT!  I guess things happen for a reason.  I can't believe that I dropped it.  My floor is very hard  and it made a very loud noise.  You are the sweetest and thank you for your thoughts.


----------



## fanofjadeite

2boys_jademommy said:


> It’s beautiful Fan -  I absolutely love the design of your calabash ring! Pretty streak of green


Thanks, jademommy


----------



## fanofjadeite

SmokieDragon said:


> Beautiful gourd and I love the setting too!
> 
> 
> 
> Should be on Friday and will do!


Thanks, smokie


----------



## fanofjadeite

Made this 2 pixiu rings to match the pixiu bracelet that i've been wearing with my yellow jade bangle lately.


----------



## Wednesday-mokster

BreadnGem said:


> What is your most effective way to remove a too-tight bangle?
> 
> Do you think sometimes when we have difficulty removing a bangle, it may be partly psychological? I’m having a bit of a problem with the current one I’m wearing. It’s a princess round which is just slightly smaller than my ideal size. I can wear it and I have removed it before. But as I always find princess rounds more painful to put on and remove, I always anticipate the pain and tenses up, which exacerbates the problem, I guess.
> 
> I’ve tried lotion, plastic bag + lotion and olive oil, all without success so far. It would be a pity to have to break it . I don’t know why I was able to remove it the last few times (the last time I wore and then removed it was several months ago) and not now. Didnt put on weight.
> 
> If you have any suggestions, will love to hear it.


I posted about this VERY SAME thing two pages ago. I tried everything you tried. Here where I am in California it’s an unusually hot summer. So I think the heat has made me especially swollen in the joints. I’ve removed a 55mm before (VERY PAINFUL) so I assumed a 57 would be fine (I have a princess 57 that is uncomfortable to remove, but easily done, and actually I have an easier time removing princesses in general). My bangle has just become my favorite one and its on my left wrist so I wear it everyday proudly now. I’ve really gotten accustomed to it and don’t even notice it anymore. Since all the other methods didn’t work, I'm listening to everyone’s advice and just waiting until the summer time is over. 

Hopefully you can learn to love it so you won’t have to break it off! That’s been the crux of my issue, it’s so beautiful I don’t want to break it off and cutting it off is expensive and maybe not worth it if the weather is what’s affecting me. GL and if you manage to remove it, do let me know so I can try lol!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Silver Mom said:


> I now also put on and remove my bangles only while sitting on the bed so there is less chance of breaking them



Glad that your bangle has been repaired  You can also put a blanket on your bed just to be extra safe


----------



## Silver Mom

SmokieDragon said:


> Glad that your bangle has been repaired  You can also put a blanket on your bed just to be extra safe


I know.  Such a scary thing to happen.  My bed always have lots of blankets on it.  I truly was in shock.  Thank you Smokie.


----------



## BreadnGem

I could not figure out how to multi-quote using the website, but to everyone who replied or gave suggestions re my predicament, thanks! I still have not managed to remove it. I’ll try again using coconut oil or vitamin E oil. If it still doesn’t work, I’ll maybe leave it on till I can’t stand it anymore. I don’t think it’ll be something I want to wear permanently, so hopefully I’ll manage to remove it one day.


----------



## BreadnGem

Silver Mom said:


> Thank you 2 boys.  Yes it is my lavender princess.  I was depressed for a very very long time.  I can finally say though that I now love it even more than before. It took me so long to design the repair and I was scared the whole time that it would not look right.  But in the end I LOVE IT!  I guess things happen for a reason.  I can't believe that I dropped it.  My floor is very hard  and it made a very loud noise.  You are the sweetest and thank you for your thoughts.



Hi Silver Mom! 

I’m very sorry to hear you broke your beautiful lavender bangle. I’m glad you could get it repaired and wear it again. 

May I know how the jeweler repaired it? You mentioned you designed the repair. Could you show us some pictures?


----------



## BreadnGem

Wednesday-mokster said:


> I posted about this VERY SAME thing two pages ago. I tried everything you tried. Here where I am in California it’s an unusually hot summer. So I think the heat has made me especially swollen in the joints. I’ve removed a 55mm before (VERY PAINFUL) so I assumed a 57 would be fine (I have a princess 57 that is uncomfortable to remove, but easily done, and actually I have an easier time removing princesses in general). My bangle has just become my favorite one and its on my left wrist so I wear it everyday proudly now. I’ve really gotten accustomed to it and don’t even notice it anymore. Since all the other methods didn’t work, I'm listening to everyone’s advice and just waiting until the summer time is over.
> 
> Hopefully you can learn to love it so you won’t have to break it off! That’s been the crux of my issue, it’s so beautiful I don’t want to break it off and cutting it off is expensive and maybe not worth it if the weather is what’s affecting me. GL and if you manage to remove it, do let me know so I can try lol!



So, immediately after my last post, I went and tried removing the bangle again, using coconut oil this time and guess what? It worked! I still think it's mainly psychological, because this time, I sat comfortably on the couch and tried not to think about the possible pain too much. Had to work it around the base of my palm a few times, and it eventually slipped off with only a little pain - which leads me to think that I was too tense before. 

Also, I don't think coconut oil is much more slippery than olive oil, so I suppose relaxation is the key. Perhaps you may wish to try again, or wait till the weather is cooler. Anyway, summer is almost over!


----------



## mintea

fanofjadeite said:


> Made this 2 pixiu rings to match the pixiu bracelet that i've been wearing with my yellow jade bangle lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4521832
> View attachment 4521833


Love the gold and yellow! 


BreadnGem said:


> So, immediately after my last post, I went and tried removing the bangle again, using coconut oil this time and guess what? It worked! I still think it's mainly psychological, because this time, I sat comfortably on the couch and tried not to think about the possible pain too much. Had to work it around the base of my palm a few times, and it eventually slipped off with only a little pain - which leads me to think that I was too tense before.
> 
> Also, I don't think coconut oil is much more slippery than olive oil, so I suppose relaxation is the key. Perhaps you may wish to try again, or wait till the weather is cooler. Anyway, summer is almost over!


I'm glad you were able to take it off, breadngem!

The first and smallest jade bangle I ever put on was a 54 x 49 oval. Removing it required lotion and a moment of anxiety getting it back over my hand, though I can't say it was actually painful. Still, it stressed me out enough that I returned it and got a 57 round the next time.  My latest bangle is a 58 which feels a bit too clanky to be perfect, but I hope to go shopping in person sometime so I can feel out what the smallest comfortable, not-scary size would actually be.


----------



## Silver Mom

View attachment 4522478


BreadnGem said:


> Hi Silver Mom!
> 
> I’m very sorry to hear you broke your beautiful lavender bangle. I’m glad you could get it repaired and wear it again.
> 
> May I know how the jeweler repaired it? You mentioned you designed the repair. Could you show us some pictures?


Hi BnG,  I had it set with gold and diamonds.  My jeweler sent it to hong kong and had them set it with a laser machine.  Here is a picture of the finished job.  It took me months and months to think of a design and I am happy with it.  Thank you for your kind thoughts.  I do think that relaxing really does work in getting the bangle on and off because it works for me.


----------



## BreadnGem

Silver Mom said:


> View attachment 4522478
> 
> Hi BnG,  I had it set with gold and diamonds.  My jeweler sent it to hong kong and had them set it with a laser machine.  Here is a picture of the finished job.  It took me months and months to think of a design and I am happy with it.  Thank you for your kind thoughts.  I do think that relaxing really does work in getting the bangle on and off because it works for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4522477


 
Wow! It looks very blingy now! So glad you love it even more now. You designed it very well!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

fanofjadeite said:


> Made this 2 pixiu rings to match the pixiu bracelet that i've been wearing with my yellow jade bangle lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4521832
> View attachment 4521833


I love yellow gold too. Your rings are adorable and they look great with your honey bangle!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> View attachment 4522478
> 
> Hi BnG,  I had it set with gold and diamonds.  My jeweler sent it to hong kong and had them set it with a laser machine.  Here is a picture of the finished job.  It took me months and months to think of a design and I am happy with it.  Thank you for your kind thoughts.  I do think that relaxing really does work in getting the bangle on and off because it works for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4522477



It’s so pretty and very you Silver Mom. Im very happy that your design turned out beautifully.

I don’t know how to multi quote but I like using soap to remove bangles. I just wash my hands in cold weather and lather soap all around my hand and it works like a charm. No mess with the locations and oils to clean.


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> It’s so pretty and very you Silver Mom. Im very happy that your design turned out beautifully.
> 
> I don’t know how to multi quote but I like using soap to remove bangles. I just wash my hands in cold weather and lather soap all around my hand and it works like a charm. No mess with the locations and oils to clean.


Thank you 2 boys.


----------



## Junkenpo

Oh Silver Mom!  So sorry to hear about the cracking of your lavender.  The new bling on it is lovely!


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> Oh Silver Mom!  So sorry to hear about the cracking of your lavender.  The new bling on it is lovely!


I know.  I was in shock.  I didn't think I would ever be able to fix it but now I think it looks even better than before.  All my bangles are just so plain so in a way this one is really different.   Thank you Junkenpo.  I think I really love this one the best now.


----------



## SmokieDragon

BreadnGem said:


> So, immediately after my last post, I went and tried removing the bangle again, using coconut oil this time and guess what? It worked! I still think it's mainly psychological, because this time, I sat comfortably on the couch and tried not to think about the possible pain too much. Had to work it around the base of my palm a few times, and it eventually slipped off with only a little pain - which leads me to think that I was too tense before.



YAY!!! Well done!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Silver Mom said:


> View attachment 4522478
> 
> Hi BnG,  I had it set with gold and diamonds.  My jeweler sent it to hong kong and had them set it with a laser machine.  Here is a picture of the finished job.  It took me months and months to think of a design and I am happy with it.  Thank you for your kind thoughts.  I do think that relaxing really does work in getting the bangle on and off because it works for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4522477



Wow, this is breathtakingly gorgeous!


----------



## SmokieDragon

2boys_jademommy said:


> I don’t know how to multi quote but I like using soap to remove bangles. I just wash my hands in cold weather and lather soap all around my hand and it works like a charm.



My No. 1 method too! For putting on as well


----------



## Silver Mom

SmokieDragon said:


> Wow, this is breathtakingly gorgeous!


Thank you so much Smokie.  I learned that things can happen but you just can't let it get you down.  God must have been blessing me.  I had always thought that I wanted one of my bangles to have more bling and God helped me decide whick one it should be.


----------



## berniechocolate

It is still very beautiful with the pretty diamonds . Sad that it broke but at least with the diamonds , it is given another lease of life !


----------



## berniechocolate

Some recent purchase . My HongKong seller has retreated to Canada and she will not having any buying trips to Myanmar for abit until things cooled off in China .

So did a little proxy shopping for the Singaporean jade sisters and all . Yes I went abit nuts , since newly bereft of going to get withdrawal and can’t buy from my Hk seller for awhile .

Here are the stuff ,  some eye candy to share . Mine and some


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> It is still very beautiful with the pretty diamonds . Sad that it broke but at least with the diamonds , it is given another lease of life !


Thank you Bernie.  I do like it better now even though I was devastated when it first happened.  This is my go to go out bracelet now.


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> Some recent purchase . My HongKong seller has retreated to Canada and she will not having any buying trips to Myanmar for abit until things cooled off in China .
> 
> So did a little proxy shopping for the Singaporean jade sisters and all . Yes I went abit nuts , since newly bereft of going to get withdrawal and can’t buy from my Hk seller for awhile .
> 
> Here are the stuff ,  some eye candy to share . Mine and some


LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## Silver Mom

jadeitebear said:


> Imperial green, brown spots and white. I simply could not resist!
> It will be a tight squeeze but I sure hope it fits with bag plus soap. I can't wait for it to get to me from the seller.
> View attachment 4519209


Really gorgeous!


----------



## Silverstar147

Newest member of my jade collection


----------



## Silver Mom

Silverstar147 said:


> View attachment 4523581
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newest member of my jade collection


Very Lovely.


----------



## Silverstar147

Silver Mom said:


> Very Lovely.


Thank you for your compliment, Silver Mom! I love it. There’s something peaceful about it that gives me a good vibe.


----------



## Silverstar147

Please excuse my bad photo taking skill. Nandar’s picture probably did it more justice.


----------



## Beadweaver

My ming hinge bracelet.  Picked this up today and I'm very happy with the color and how translucent it is.


----------



## Silver Mom

Silverstar147 said:


> View attachment 4523695
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse my bad photo taking skill. Nandar’s picture probably did it more justice.





Silverstar147 said:


> Thank you for your compliment, Silver Mom! I love it. There’s something peaceful about it that gives me a good vibe.


I would absolutely love it if it were mine too.  The colors truly are peaceful.  So happy for you.


----------



## Silver Mom

Beadweaver said:


> My ming hinge bracelet.  Picked this up today and I'm very happy with the color and how translucent it is.


Wow, there are so many beauties on the thread.  Gorgeous.....


----------



## SmokieDragon

berniechocolate said:


> Some recent purchase . My HongKong seller has retreated to Canada and she will not having any buying trips to Myanmar for abit until things cooled off in China .
> 
> So did a little proxy shopping for the Singaporean jade sisters and all . Yes I went abit nuts , since newly bereft of going to get withdrawal and can’t buy from my Hk seller for awhile .
> 
> Here are the stuff ,  some eye candy to share . Mine and some



Everything is so beautiful!! Thanks for the eye candy!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

fanofjadeite said:


> Please post pics when u get your bangle



So here’s my half yellow bangle. I’m mistaken about it being half green. The other half looks whitish greyish hehe


----------



## SmokieDragon

Silverstar147 said:


> View attachment 4523695
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse my bad photo taking skill. Nandar’s picture probably did it more justice.


 
Nah, I think the luster in your pic is better!


----------



## Silver Mom

SmokieDragon said:


> So here’s my half yellow bangle. I’m mistaken about it being half green. The other half looks whitish greyish hehe


Looks better whitish than green to me.  Very pretty.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Silver Mom said:


> Looks better whitish than green to me.  Very pretty.



Thanks so much!


----------



## Silverstar147

SmokieDragon said:


> So here’s my half yellow bangle. I’m mistaken about it being half green. The other half looks whitish greyish hehe


I always have a soft spot for bangles that have two sides/colors to it. I love your bangle, SmokieDragon!


----------



## Silverstar147

Beadweaver said:


> My ming hinge bracelet.  Picked this up today and I'm very happy with the color and how translucent it is.


Wow, love your translucent Ming hinge bracelet! In my wishlist there’s always a hinge one.


----------



## Silverstar147

SmokieDragon said:


> Nah, I think the luster in your pic is better!


Thanks a lot SmokieDragon! I love its luster and translucency but, just like with icy bangles, I find it very hard to take a good picture that depicts both while also making the color stand out.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Silverstar147 said:


> I always have a soft spot for bangles that have two sides/colors to it. I love your bangle, SmokieDragon!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Silverstar147

berniechocolate said:


> Some recent purchase . My HongKong seller has retreated to Canada and she will not having any buying trips to Myanmar for abit until things cooled off in China .
> 
> So did a little proxy shopping for the Singaporean jade sisters and all . Yes I went abit nuts , since newly bereft of going to get withdrawal and can’t buy from my Hk seller for awhile .
> 
> Here are the stuff ,  some eye candy to share . Mine and some



Spectacular!! Thank you for sharing, Berniechocolate!


----------



## jadeitebear

Thanks for the eye candy Berniechocolate! Beautiful beads and bangles SilverStar and Smokie, thanks for sharing! The beads from UJ look very peaceful indeed and Smokie, you have a two in one with the two sided bangle, great choice!

I am considering one of those twisted bangles and I have a question about sizing since I can't see it in person.


If you have worn one of these, do you need to go up or down a size? The carving looks like it has extra room on the inside so maybe go smaller, but it is also somewhat pointy so it could be more painful to put on. Should I go larger, smaller or exact size as my normal round bangle? I can't decide.


----------



## Silverstar147

jadeitebear said:


> Thanks for the eye candy Berniechocolate! Beautiful beads and bangles SilverStar and Smokie, thanks for sharing! The beads from UJ look very peaceful indeed and Smokie, you have a two in one with the two sided bangle, great choice!
> 
> I am considering one of those twisted bangles and I have a question about sizing since I can't see it in person.
> View attachment 4524032
> 
> If you have worn one of these, do you need to go up or down a size? The carving looks like it has extra room on the inside so maybe go smaller, but it is also somewhat pointy so it could be more painful to put on. Should I go larger, smaller or exact size as my normal round bangle? I can't decide.



Hi jadeitebear! Sorry I don’t have any experience with this type of bangle but just want to say that I’ve always been intrigued with the shape and the carving.


----------



## Silverstar147

And thank you for your kind words, jadeitebear!


----------



## fanofjadeite

mintea said:


> Love the gold and
> 
> 
> mintea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the gold and yellow!
> Thanks, mintea. I love the gold and yellow too. I think they match perfectly.
Click to expand...


----------



## fanofjadeite

Silver Mom said:


> View attachment 4522478
> 
> Hi BnG,  I had it set with gold and diamonds.  My jeweler sent it to hong kong and had them set it with a laser machine.  Here is a picture of the finished job.  It took me months and months to think of a design and I am happy with it.  Thank you for your kind thoughts.  I do think that relaxing really does work in getting the bangle on and off because it works for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4522477


Its gorgeous, silver mom


----------



## fanofjadeite

2boys_jademommy said:


> I love yellow gold too. Your rings are adorable and they look great with your honey bangle!


Thanks, jademommy


----------



## fanofjadeite

SmokieDragon said:


> So here’s my half yellow bangle. I’m mistaken about it being half green. The other half looks whitish greyish hehe


Congrats, smokie. I love your new bangle. Its absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Silver Mom

fanofjadeite said:


> Its gorgeous, silver mom


Thank you fano!  Hope you are having a super weekend.


----------



## fanofjadeite

Silver Mom said:


> Thank you fano!  Hope you are having a super weekend.


Mahalo, silver mom. Hope u enjoying your weekend too. Hows sunny?


----------



## Silver Mom

fanofjadeite said:


> Mahalo, silver mom. Hope u enjoying your weekend too. Hows sunny?


Sunny is great!  Thank you for asking.  Bratty as ever.  LOL


----------



## SmokieDragon

jadeitebear said:


> Smokie, you have a two in one with the two sided bangle, great choice!
> 
> I am considering one of those twisted bangles and I have a question about sizing since I can't see it in person.
> View attachment 4524032



Thanks so much! 

The bangle you are eyeing is a real work of art and fine craftsmanship! I've never seen anything like it! Have you asked the seller what they think in terms of sizing?



fanofjadeite said:


> Congrats, smokie. I love your new bangle. Its absolutely beautiful.



Thanks so much! A choice inspired by your bangle


----------



## fanofjadeite

Silver Mom said:


> Sunny is great!  Thank you for asking.  Bratty as ever.  LOL


Please post latest pics of sunny


----------



## fanofjadeite

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! A choice inspired by your bangle


Will it be a permanent bangle?


----------



## SmokieDragon

fanofjadeite said:


> Will it be a permanent bangle?



No, it won't be as I have a permanent oval bangle on my left hand and since this is a right-hand bangle, it is meant to go through rotation. It does feel really good though - like it belongs on my wrist, no fuss, blends so well with my permanent one and probably goes with all of my outfits too


----------



## Silver Mom

fanofjadeite said:


> Please post latest pics of sunny


.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Here he is.  He's a big boy now but still very naughty.  LOL


----------



## Silver Mom

fanofjadeite said:


> Please post latest pics of sunny


And here is an even more recent picture of my little brat.  This was taken yesterday.  He has to wear the collar all the time so he doesn't lick his fur and get furballs.  LOL


----------



## SmokieDragon

Silver Mom said:


> And here is an even more recent picture of my little brat.  This was taken yesterday.  He has to wear the collar all the time so he doesn't lick his fur and get furballs.  LOL



He’s such a handsome fellow!! Love his eyes.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Silver Mom said:


> And here is an even more recent picture of my little brat.  This was taken yesterday.  He has to wear the collar all the time so he doesn't lick his fur and get furballs.  LOL


Oh my goodness Sunny is the King lol! He is so majestic looking and he knows it  So beautiful.


----------



## Silver Mom

Thanks guys, That why I call him my brat.  LOL  He is really spoiled.


----------



## mrsblue

I’ve just got a teeny tiny icy jade “ruyi” pendant for my chihuahua, and it is just too adorable that I had to share.


----------



## berniechocolate

mrsblue said:


> I’ve just got a teeny tiny icy jade “ruyi” pendant for my chihuahua, and it is just too adorable that I had to share.



❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## berniechocolate

Silver Mom said:


> Thanks guys, That why I call him my brat.  LOL  He is really spoiled.


He is so cute !!!!


----------



## Silver Mom

mrsblue said:


> I’ve just got a teeny tiny icy jade “ruyi” pendant for my chihuahua, and it is just too adorable that I had to share.


Lucky furchild.


----------



## SmokieDragon

mrsblue said:


> I’ve just got a teeny tiny icy jade “ruyi” pendant for my chihuahua, and it is just too adorable that I had to share.



It's a beautiful pendant and it's so sweet of you to let your furkid have it


----------



## mrsblue

Silver Mom said:


> Lucky furchild.





SmokieDragon said:


> It's a beautiful pendant and it's so sweet of you to let your furkid have it


Thank you! He is my baby!!!


----------



## jadeitebear

Thanks Smokie, I will ask about sizing of the twisted bangle.


----------



## fanofjadeite

Silver Mom said:


> And here is an even more recent picture of my little brat.  This was taken yesterday.  He has to wear the collar all the time so he doesn't lick his fur and get furballs.  LOL


Sunny is such a cutiepie  please give him a hug and kiss for me.


----------



## Silver Mom

fanofjadeite said:


> Sunny is such a cutiepie  please give him a hug and kiss for me.


Sure will Fano.  You are so sweet!


----------



## myskinnyaunt

Gorgeous bangle! 



Silver Mom said:


> View attachment 4522478
> 
> Hi BnG,  I had it set with gold and diamonds.  My jeweler sent it to hong kong and had them set it with a laser machine.  Here is a picture of the finished job.  It took me months and months to think of a design and I am happy with it.  Thank you for your kind thoughts.  I do think that relaxing really does work in getting the bangle on and off because it works for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4522477


----------



## myskinnyaunt

Sharing one of my bangles  its light green with hints of lavender
I like it loose fitting! Hopping to get another piece soon with a more obvious lavender shade perhaps


----------



## myskinnyaunt

2 more bangles to share  [the ones with hinges]
The left upper one which is more translucent i had bought in vietnam! 
The bottom piece I had bought in bangkok. 
Top right one from Singapore! 
I've another one will find time to snap photo and share soon hehehe

now looking out to buy a fifth one


----------



## myskinnyaunt

beautiful! Lol sorry to spam this forum . 





Silverstar147 said:


> Thank you, 2boys_jademommy!  I guess it will take a while for me to get used to the thick band.  It’s ok for me to wear during the day; I just have to take it off at night otherwise it will be really uncomfortable.
> I got my bangle from UJ. Here is another picture of it, taken by Nandar.


----------



## Beadweaver

myskinnyaunt said:


> 2 more bangles to share  [the ones with hinges]
> The left upper one which is more translucent i had bought in vietnam!
> The bottom piece I had bought in bangkok.
> Top right one from Singapore!
> I've another one will find time to snap photo and share soon hehehe
> 
> now looking out to buy a fifth one


Beautiful!


----------



## Beadweaver

Waiting for a flight and taking pictures of my bangle.


----------



## Beadweaver

Another picture.   This is my favorite bangle.


----------



## Silver Mom

myskinnyaunt said:


> 2 more bangles to share  [the ones with hinges]
> The left upper one which is more translucent i had bought in vietnam!
> The bottom piece I had bought in bangkok.
> Top right one from Singapore!
> I've another one will find time to snap photo and share soon hehehe
> 
> now looking out to buy a fifth one


They are all very pretty.


----------



## Silver Mom

Beadweaver said:


> Waiting for a flight and taking pictures of my bangle.


OOOOO really nice.


----------



## jadeitebear

Beadweaver said:


> Another picture.   This is my favorite bangle.


Your bangle looks really icy, Beadweaver!


----------



## vicky ng

jadeitebear said:


> Thanks for the eye candy Berniechocolate! Beautiful beads and bangles SilverStar and Smokie, thanks for sharing! The beads from UJ look very peaceful indeed and Smokie, you have a two in one with the two sided bangle, great choice!
> 
> I am considering one of those twisted bangles and I have a question about sizing since I can't see it in person.
> View attachment 4524032
> 
> If you have worn one of these, do you need to go up or down a size? The carving looks like it has extra room on the inside so maybe go smaller, but it is also somewhat pointy so it could be more painful to put on. Should I go larger, smaller or exact size as my normal round bangle? I can't decide.


I saw lots of these twist bangles on eBay. Some were sold for around $100 and some are listed for around $1000 (still not sold). I actually recognize this very bangle in your photo, listed on eBay and Poshmark for $900 something by a US seller. Anyway, you can see close up photos of this type of bangle from a current listing on eBay; search item number “183929368560”
Based on the photo, the little gap between each twist knot is about 1mm indent. It will probably fits 1 mm smaller than the measured diameter. It won’t matter much unless the size you are looking at is very close to the smallest possible size you can slip on.


----------



## jadeitebear

vicky ng said:


> I saw lots of these twist bangles on eBay. Some were sold for around $100 and some are listed for around $1000 (still not sold). I actually recognize this very bangle in your photo, listed on eBay and Poshmark for $900 something by a US seller. Anyway, you can see close up photos of this type of bangle from a current listing on eBay; search item number “183929368560”
> Based on the photo, the little gap between each twist knot is about 1mm indent. It will probably fits 1 mm smaller than the measured diameter. It won’t matter much unless the size you are looking at is very close to the smallest possible size you can slip on.


Thank you, Vicky! It is good to know about all these bangles and the difference in prices. I'll look close to my size then.


----------



## Redkoi01

Hello everyone, it has been awhile since my last post. I have seen such beautiful jade pieces here lately I am really craving one of those really translucent bangles. Wanted to share an amazing finding, remember las November one of my favorite bangles broke and I was so sad since it was an oval mixed deep green and lavender. Yesterday I found a sister of that one and my hubby got it for me!!! I am in love with the colors and fit!!! Feel so lucky to have found one so similar and even more colorful!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Redkoi01 said:


> View attachment 4528504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, it has been awhile since my last post. I have seen such beautiful jade pieces here lately I am really craving one of those really translucent bangles. Wanted to share an amazing finding, remember las November one of my favorite bangles broke and I was so sad since it was an oval mixed deep green and lavender. Yesterday I found a sister of that one and my hubby got it for me!!! I am in love with the colors and fit!!! Feel so lucky to have found one so similar and even more colorful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4528500
> View attachment 4528501
> View attachment 4528502
> View attachment 4528503



Beautiful and I love the colours and their arrangement on your bangle!  Is this an oval too?


----------



## vicky ng

Redkoi01 said:


> View attachment 4528504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, it has been awhile since my last post. I have seen such beautiful jade pieces here lately I am really craving one of those really translucent bangles. Wanted to share an amazing finding, remember las November one of my favorite bangles broke and I was so sad since it was an oval mixed deep green and lavender. Yesterday I found a sister of that one and my hubby got it for me!!! I am in love with the colors and fit!!! Feel so lucky to have found one so similar and even more colorful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4528500
> View attachment 4528501
> View attachment 4528502
> View attachment 4528503


Very nice polish! Even when the jade itself is opaque, that killing gloss still makes it glow. The pinkish lavender really pops out with the dark green. I actually saw a bangle with similar spotted dark green with lavender-white but the distribution is not the same. It’s half green and the other half is like half white and half lavender. It was cheap like $50 or so with stone lines (well it was a flower/phoenix carved bangle after all). I almost ordered it, but the size is kinda big so I’m gonna wait for a month and see if I still want it!


----------



## vicky ng

Cyanide Rose said:


> I have purchased from her a few times. Sometimes she leaves stuff like that out of her listing but if you message her to ask, she is usually pretty good about getting back to you. With exception of having received a bangle with a crack in it, I’ve been pretty happy with my purchases from her.




So I got the bangle from Suzzane-conner. She sent out the wrong bangle on purpose or not (the one she sent is obviously bleached). Here are the photos of the bangle she sent. The first few ones are of the ORDERED bangle. The ones in the natural light are my pictures.


----------



## Redkoi01

SmokieDragon said:


> Beautiful and I love the colours and their arrangement on your bangle!  Is this an oval too?


Yes it is oval too! I love oval bangles


----------



## Redkoi01

I am so in love with the colors and the polish after only 2 days of wearing it the color is so bright!!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

myskinnyaunt said:


> 2 more bangles to share  [the ones with hinges]
> The left upper one which is more translucent i had bought in vietnam!
> The bottom piece I had bought in bangkok.
> Top right one from Singapore!
> I've another one will find time to snap photo and share soon hehehe
> 
> now looking out to buy a fifth one


Wow you have an amazing collection of hinge bangles. I especially like that Monty translucent one. Beautiful!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Beadweaver said:


> Another picture.   This is my favorite bangle.



I can easily see why this is a favourite bangle of yours. It’s so pretty and fits you perfectly.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Redkoi01 said:


> View attachment 4528504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, it has been awhile since my last post. I have seen such beautiful jade pieces here lately I am really craving one of those really translucent bangles. Wanted to share an amazing finding, remember las November one of my favorite bangles broke and I was so sad since it was an oval mixed deep green and lavender. Yesterday I found a sister of that one and my hubby got it for me!!! I am in love with the colors and fit!!! Feel so lucky to have found one so similar and even more colorful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4528500
> View attachment 4528501
> View attachment 4528502
> View attachment 4528503



That’s so sweet of your hubby to get this sister bangle for you. I love it’s two sides but the dark green broken ice side is really mesmerizing.


----------



## teagansmum

Just got my first oval bangle and thanks to 2boys, and jade4me, she fits beautifully! ❤


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

teagansmum said:


> Just got my first oval bangle and thanks to 2boys, and jade4me, she fits beautifully! ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4528987


Hi Tea yay I’m so happy you like the fit! It’s gorgeous - I love the different shades of greens against the white. How do you like the fit of the oval compared to the round? I still have a slight preference for rounds even though eveyone tells me oval bangles look nicer on me.


----------



## teagansmum

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Tea yay I’m so happy you like the fit! It’s gorgeous - I love the different shades of greens against the white. How do you like the fit of the oval compared to the round? I still have a slight preference for rounds even though eveyone tells me oval bangles look nicer on me.



Thank you 2boys! I too have a preference for rounds that you can spin around easy, but I'm enjoying this new fit as a treat from my norm. Since it fits very close to the skin it's perfect for stacking with larger bangles that fall down past the wrist. It's an easy shape to sleep with too. ☺


----------



## SmokieDragon

vicky ng said:


> So I got the bangle from Suzzane-conner. She sent out the wrong bangle on purpose or not (the one she sent is obviously bleached). Here are the photos of the bangle she sent. The first few ones are of the ORDERED bangle. The ones in the natural light are my pictures.



How can you tell it’s been bleached? I’m a newbie and none the wiser


----------



## SmokieDragon

This is a grey-green square cut bangle - my first square cut  I think I still don’t know how to bring out the light green of this bangle in my photos haha


----------



## SmokieDragon

teagansmum said:


> Just got my first oval bangle and thanks to 2boys, and jade4me, she fits beautifully! ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4528987



Beautiful and I think we need mod shots


----------



## teagansmum

SmokieDragon said:


> This is a grey-green square cut bangle - my first square cut  I think I still don’t know how to bring out the light green of this bangle in my photos haha


Ooooooh, thats pretty and looks like such a comfy fit. I bet in the daylight the green will be easier to photograph.
I'll take some mod shots tomorrow. Thank you.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

vicky ng said:


> So I got the bangle from Suzzane-conner. She sent out the wrong bangle on purpose or not (the one she sent is obviously bleached). Here are the photos of the bangle she sent. The first few ones are of the ORDERED bangle. The ones in the natural light are my pictures.


Hi Vicky I’m sorry to hear you’re disappointed with your new bangle. To me it looks like the same bangle in the seller’s pics. She is known for not taking the best pics.  I’m not knowledgeable enough to tell if this bangle was bleached but if you aren’t satisfied perhaps you can ask to return it...


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

SmokieDragon said:


> This is a grey-green square cut bangle - my first square cut  I think I still don’t know how to bring out the light green of this bangle in my photos haha


Cool bangle and it reminds me of you user name - it’s Smokey looking lol! And your puppy is adorable!


----------



## vicky ng

SmokieDragon said:


> How can you tell it’s been bleached? I’m a newbie and none the wiser


You know it’s bleached when you can see spider web on the surface-that is either a bad bleaching job or a 5-year old one because it loses luster (gloss?) after a long time. And if it is old, you can sometimes spot “clear spots” as if you see quartz veins in some stones like amethyst or agate (druzy agate is a good example); except quartz is not mixed in jade. So, those spots are the voids left behind by the bleaching-and if it is injected with polymer, you can see those voids turn off color like yellowish (in highly translucent jade it even gives you the impression of?floating “cloud”). In the second photo of my lots, you can see the grey spots in the inner wall and one or two on the outer surface. And a dead give away is how light it feels for that thickness and width: agate bangle always feel much lighter than a nephrite bangle for the same outer diameter and width even if their differences in specific gravity is not that much: 2.95 for nephrite and 2.6 for agate. And you know agate stone (not its weight or SG) just has that feel to it when you hold it in your palm.


----------



## vicky ng

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi Vicky I’m sorry to hear you’re disappointed with your new bangle. To me it looks like the same bangle in the seller’s pics. She is known for not taking the best pics.  I’m not knowledgeable enough to tell if this bangle was bleached but if you aren’t satisfied perhaps you can ask to return it...


The first photo of the ordered bangle has one square(ish) spot in the inner wall; the one I have does not have that “birthmark” but a few lines of green on the inner wall. And the outer surface should have a horizontal green patch on one edge but the one I have does not. Instead, it has a big area of diffused green. I asked her to look at my photos and she admitted to send the wrong one due to her old age (76 I think). So she offered $10 refund and I could keep the bangle or return for full refund. What bothers me is that she did not offer to take back this one send out the right bangle nor did she even mention the availability of it.


----------



## SmokieDragon

teagansmum said:


> Ooooooh, thats pretty and looks like such a comfy fit. I bet in the daylight the green will be easier to photograph.
> I'll take some mod shots tomorrow. Thank you.



Thanks so much! Yes, the fit is comfy as I prefer my bangles a little bigger . Will try to capture a shot in the sun tomorrow. Sometimes it's too cloudy here so that doesn't help



2boys_jademommy said:


> Cool bangle and it reminds me of you user name - it’s Smokey looking lol! And your puppy is adorable!



Thanks so much and you are so right about it being smokey like my username hehe!  My little Benji was waiting for me to quickly take my photo so that I could give him treats


----------



## SmokieDragon

vicky ng said:


> You know it’s bleached when you can see spider web on the surface-that is either a bad bleaching job or a 5-year old one because it loses luster (gloss?) after a long time. And if it is old, you can sometimes spot “clear spots” as if you see quartz veins in some stones like amethyst or agate (druzy agate is a good example); except quartz is not mixed in jade. So, those spots are the voids left behind by the bleaching-and if it is injected with polymer, you can see those voids turn off color like yellowish (in highly translucent jade it even gives you the impression of?floating “cloud”). In the second photo of my lots, you can see the grey spots in the inner wall and one or two on the outer surface. And a dead give away is how light it feels for that thickness and width: agate bangle always feel much lighter than a nephrite bangle for the same outer diameter and width even if their differences in specific gravity is not that much: 2.95 for nephrite and 2.6 for agate. And you know agate stone (not its weight or SG) just has that feel to it when you hold it in your palm.



Thanks for explaining! Yes, I've heard about the spiderwebs before for bleached jade


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

vicky ng said:


> The first photo of the ordered bangle has one square(ish) spot in the inner wall; the one I have does not have that “birthmark” but a few lines of green on the inner wall. And the outer surface should have a horizontal green patch on one edge but the one I have does not. Instead, it has a big area of diffused green. I asked her to look at my photos and she admitted to send the wrong one due to her old age (76 I think). So she offered $10 refund and I could keep the bangle or return for full refund. What bothers me is that she did not offer to take back this one send out the right bangle nor did she even mention the availability of it.


I see.... if she acknowledges she sent the wrong bangle then it’s the wrong one for sure. I agree she should have offered to take back this one and send you the right one. You should ask about this option and if for whatever reason the bangle you originally ordered is not available, you can decide which of her offers you would accept.


----------



## jadeitebear

vicky ng said:


> So I got the bangle from Suzzane-conner. She sent out the wrong bangle on purpose or not (the one she sent is obviously bleached). Here are the photos of the bangle she sent. The first few ones are of the ORDERED bangle. The ones in the natural light are my pictures.


Hi Vicky, sorry to hear about your experience with this seller. That is really frustrating especially when the seller does not offer to send the right bangle or promises to "look" for it and somehow cannot find the bangle you ordered. If you can get a full refund, I say take it and never go back to her. I'm sad to say similar thing has happened to me with a silver bracelet I ordered online from a seller on ebay. Luckily she gave me a full refund (including shipping cost) to send it back. I can't believe how some sellers think somehow you are not going to notice the difference.


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi ladies!  loving all the eye candy!  



vicky ng said:


> So I got the bangle from Suzzane-conner. She sent out the wrong bangle on purpose or not (the one she sent is obviously bleached). Here are the photos of the bangle she sent. The first few ones are of the ORDERED bangle. The ones in the natural light are my pictures.



Yeah, those bangles don't look anything alike.  That green patch on the lip of the listed bangle is nowhere to be found on the one she sent you.  Get the refund and ask her if she still has the listed one? She may have assumed you would not be interested in her business since the bangle that got sent is bleached. 



SmokieDragon said:


> This is a grey-green square cut bangle - my first square cut  I think I still don’t know how to bring out the light green of this bangle in my photos haha


  Love the look of this bangle!  Who is the seller? PM, please if you don't want to share publicly.


----------



## berniechocolate

One of those pendants I really like .  Candy vibe I got from the candy my son used enjoy . So I half designed this and got my seller to materialized it .


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> View attachment 4529564
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of those pendants I really like .  Candy vibe I got from the candy my son used enjoy . So I half designed this and got my seller to materialized it .



I love your new pendant Bernie! So dainty and sweet. Extra sweet that it reminds you of the candies your son used to eat - they grow so quickly don’t they?


----------



## berniechocolate

2boys_jademommy said:


> I love your new pendant Bernie! So dainty and sweet. Extra sweet that it reminds you of the candies your son used to eat - they grow so quickly don’t they?




Thanks dear, it’s aboy . Howdy ! I m still trying to figure out how to use Tpf as web again . Thought it went missing because the apps was canned .  When I caught on again. Whoa ! So many more post . U ladies are really fast in buying stuff !

Yes , kids grow up really quickly .  I m a petite mom , he should probably overtake me in height quite soon haha


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> Thanks dear, it’s aboy . Howdy ! I m still trying to figure out how to use Tpf as web again . Thought it went missing because the apps was canned .  When I caught on again. Whoa ! So many more post . U ladies are really fast in buying stuff !
> 
> Yes , kids grow up really quickly .  I m a petite mom , he should probably overtake me in height quite soon haha



Your little guy is handsome and I love how he doesn’t seem too enthusiastic to have his picture taken lol  You look great too I’m petite as well and both my 14 and 12 year old boys are taller than me lol


----------



## SmokieDragon

Junkenpo said:


> Love the look of this bangle!  Who is the seller? PM, please if you don't want to share publicly.



Thanks so much and happy weekend! The seller is JadeiteRoom on Etsy (all good and bad sellers on this forum should be shared ). She’s having a sale now - 10% off for any 2 items


----------



## SmokieDragon

berniechocolate said:


> View attachment 4529564
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of those pendants I really like .  Candy vibe I got from the candy my son used enjoy . So I half designed this and got my seller to materialized it .



This candy pendant looks like a dream! Love the design and colours!


----------



## SmokieDragon

teagansmum said:


> I bet in the daylight the green will be easier to photograph



I think it looks grey-green here in the car hehe


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

I finally got around to taking a few pics of my new ring. I am so happy with it! It has good translucence, the colour is vibrant and I adore the design. I would say the last pic is how it looks most often but the colour ranges from orange to a red orange depending on lighting.


----------



## SmokieDragon

2boys_jademommy said:


> I finally got around to taking a few pics of my new ring. I am so happy with it! It has good translucence, the colour is vibrant and I adore the design. I would say the last pic is how it looks most often but the colour ranges from orange to a red orange depending on lighting.



Wow!! Gorgeous!


----------



## berniechocolate

2boys_jademommy said:


> I finally got around to taking a few pics of my new ring. I am so happy with it! It has good translucence, the colour is vibrant and I adore the design. I would say the last pic is how it looks most often but the colour ranges from orange to a red orange depending on lighting.




Color is very vibrant and the translucence is amazing


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Thank you Smokiedragon and Bernie. It’s from Singapore I wish I could say I shopped in Singapore but it was an online order that I’m very happy with.


----------



## berniechocolate

2boys_jademommy said:


> Thank you Smokiedragon and Bernie. It’s from Singapore I wish I could say I shopped in Singapore but it was an online order that I’m very happy with.



Very pretty . Is it from Yok Dee ? It’s a very pretty dainty design . The pop of color reminds me rich orange red amber and wool certainly brighthen any outfits !


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

berniechocolate said:


> Very pretty . Is it from Yok Dee ? It’s a very pretty dainty design . The pop of color reminds me rich orange red amber and wool certainly brighthen any outfits !



It’s from All About Jade. Bernie have you been to Yok Dee and All about Jade? I believe they both have storefronts. I have bought one item from each and can say they both have good customer service -especially All About Jade. Excellent customer  service.


----------



## BreadnGem

2boys_jademommy said:


> It’s from All About Jade. Bernie have you been to Yok Dee and All about Jade? I believe they both have storefronts. I have bought one item from each and can say they both have good customer service -especially All About Jade. Excellent customer  service.



I have been to both when I used to live there, and yes, they have lovely things. Recently, after seeing Bernie’s pictures of Chinatown, I’m reminded of the times I used to visit the jade shops there. The disadvantage of having easy access to jade shops was that there were too many temptations and I was not good at resisting temptation, lol.


----------



## berniechocolate

2boys_jademommy said:


> It’s from All About Jade. Bernie have you been to Yok Dee and All about Jade? I believe they both have storefronts. I have bought one item from each and can say they both have good customer service -especially All About Jade. Excellent customer  service.




Yes have been to both ! I believe bread and gem has bought from them before as well .


----------



## SmokieDragon

@2boys_jademommy and @berniechocolate Thanks so much - all this talk of Yok Dee made me check them out online. They have an eternity / mystic knot pendant that I’ve been trying to find for a while! I also asked them about putting a bail and they responded so quickly! It will take 3-4 working days to attach the bail so I think I’ll get my pendant next week! Yay!!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

SmokieDragon said:


> @2boys_jademommy and @berniechocolate Thanks so much - all this talk of Yok Dee made me check them out online. They have an eternity / mystic knot pendant that I’ve been trying to find for a while! I also asked them about putting a bail and they responded so quickly! It will take 3-4 working days to attach the bail so I think I’ll get my pendant next week! Yay!!



That’s great: - Can’t wait to see your new pendant!


----------



## SmokieDragon

2boys_jademommy said:


> That’s great: - Can’t wait to see your new pendant!



Thanks so much! After waiting for over a decade, I can't wait to see it too! I even paid for express shipping, LOL!


----------



## piosavsfan

I got really excited about this lavender bangle, but then asked for pics in daylight (last 2) and the lavender is not as bright and pretty as in their listing pictures. Still tempted by it but the seller doesn't allow returns. What do you all think?


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> I got really excited about this lavender bangle, but then asked for pics in daylight (last 2) and the lavender is not as bright and pretty as in their listing pictures. Still tempted by it but the seller doesn't allow returns. What do you all think?
> 
> View attachment 4531062
> 
> View attachment 4531060
> View attachment 4531061
> 
> View attachment 4531066
> View attachment 4531067



Lavender is tricky to capture accurately and seems more vibrant under indoor or artificial light compared to sunlight. The patch of smoky grey is unique a I do t see the combination of lavender and dark grey too often. You should wait a bit and see if you keep thinking about it....


----------



## Cyanide Rose

vicky ng said:


> So I got the bangle from Suzzane-conner. She sent out the wrong bangle on purpose or not (the one she sent is obviously bleached). Here are the photos of the bangle she sent. The first few ones are of the ORDERED bangle. The ones in the natural light are my pictures.


Sorry I missed this. I’ve been getting ready for my son’s wedding on Saturday. It’s definitely not the same bangle. Has she responded to you? It’s a such a shame this happened, hopefully this gets resolved soon. I’m always afraid of suggesting sellers for this reason. I’d be leery of accepting anything but a refund at this point. Sorry this happened to you.


----------



## piosavsfan

2boys_jademommy said:


> Lavender is tricky to capture accurately and seems more vibrant under indoor or artificial light compared to sunlight. The patch of smoky grey is unique a I do t see the combination of lavender and dark grey too often. You should wait a bit and see if you keep thinking about it....


I really like the lavender and grey combo. I usually just see lavender and green, which is another reason I'm drawn to this bangle.


----------



## BreadnGem

Cyanide Rose said:


> Sorry I missed this. I’ve been getting ready for my son’s wedding on Saturday. It’s definitely not the same bangle. Has she responded to you? It’s a such a shame this happened, hopefully this gets resolved soon. I’m always afraid of suggesting sellers for this reason. I’d be leery of accepting anything but a refund at this point. Sorry this happened to you.



Congrats on your son’s wedding!


----------



## SmokieDragon

piosavsfan said:


> I got really excited about this lavender bangle, but then asked for pics in daylight (last 2) and the lavender is not as bright and pretty as in their listing pictures. Still tempted by it but the seller doesn't allow returns. What do you all think?
> 
> View attachment 4531062
> 
> View attachment 4531060
> View attachment 4531061
> 
> View attachment 4531066
> View attachment 4531067



I also think it doesn't look too lavender. I agree that you should wait and see if you still think about it. Just wondering also if you should ask the seller directly why the bangle doesn't look so lavender in the extra pictures and what the lighting conditions were when she took those earlier pictures. Not sure if she will be honest about it but it's worth seeing what she says.


----------



## piosavsfan

SmokieDragon said:


> I also think it doesn't look too lavender. I agree that you should wait and see if you still think about it. Just wondering also if you should ask the seller directly why the bangle doesn't look so lavender in the extra pictures and what the lighting conditions were when she took those earlier pictures. Not sure if she will be honest about it but it's worth seeing what she says.


She sent me additional pictures yesterday that look like a nice lavender and I just asked her about lighting in them and she said natural sunlight. So I'm confused again lol. The pictures show three bangles, but the one that's going to fit me best and is the most affordable is the one with the most grey.


----------



## mintea

piosavsfan said:


> She sent me additional pictures yesterday that look like a nice lavender and I just asked her about lighting in them and she said natural sunlight. So I'm confused again lol. The pictures show three bangles, but the one that's going to fit me best and is the most affordable is the one with the most grey.
> View attachment 4531582
> View attachment 4531583


I actually like the subtle lavender with the dark gray, it has a sense of cool elegance and I think the pattern is very pretty. Although I'm not a pro I'd agree that lavender and purple are hard to photograph. Still, I'd anticipate a fairly faint color in most daily light conditions. If what you actually want is a lush pop of purple, I would hold out for a more vibrant piece.

In either case, at least you're managing expectations wisely by requesting these additional photos! I was not savvy or thoughtful enough to ask for more photos when I bought my latest bangle, and as a result I was disappointed by the difference between photos in studio lighting vs. my experience in average reality.


----------



## BreadnGem

piosavsfan said:


> She sent me additional pictures yesterday that look like a nice lavender and I just asked her about lighting in them and she said natural sunlight. So I'm confused again lol. The pictures show three bangles, but the one that's going to fit me best and is the most affordable is the one with the most grey.
> View attachment 4531582
> View attachment 4531583



Lavender will always look deeper in photos for some reason, so when buying online, will have to lower expectations that the bangle will look lighter in real life. If you are hesitant because of the color, perhaps it’ll be good to sit on it a few days and see if you still keep thinking about it. Or maybe you will come across something better later on.


----------



## piosavsfan

mintea said:


> I actually like the subtle lavender with the dark gray, it has a sense of cool elegance and I think the pattern is very pretty. Although I'm not a pro I'd agree that lavender and purple are hard to photograph. Still, I'd anticipate a fairly faint color in most daily light conditions. If what you actually want is a lush pop of purple, I would hold out for a more vibrant piece.
> 
> In either case, at least you're managing expectations wisely by requesting these additional photos! I was not savvy or thoughtful enough to ask for more photos when I bought my latest bangle, and as a result I was disappointed by the difference between photos in studio lighting vs. my experience in average reality.


Most of the vibrant lavender jadeite bangles I have seen are way out of my price range. It is difficult because my size is hard to find, I wear 63-65 mm, so finding lavender bangles in a large size is even more difficult. UJ has some pretty lavender in my size but it is really expensive. 

I have definitely been burned before by not asking for additional pictures. I have learned my lesson especially with pricey purchases. If it is a cheap bangle then I can take more chances. It is also harder with sellers that don't allow returns. If she allowed returns I would have bought it already.


----------



## berniechocolate

piosavsfan said:


> I got really excited about this lavender bangle, but then asked for pics in daylight (last 2) and the lavender is not as bright and pretty as in their listing pictures. Still tempted by it but the seller doesn't allow returns. What do you all think?
> 
> View attachment 4531062
> 
> View attachment 4531060
> View attachment 4531061
> 
> View attachment 4531066
> View attachment 4531067



Are u able to ask for outdoor pictures . It’s quite tricky to take pictures of lavender .  Often , they appear more vividly in shade in pictures . Lavender jade are like chameleon .

Some of my icy white bangles looks like it’s got a lavender tint when pictured , but in reality the lavender shade is hardly detectable .

I feel that in very bright day light , you get a better idea how pale it is . Since seller doesn’t accept returns it’s best to ensure you are happy with everything before committing to a purchase !


----------



## jadeitebear

piosavsfan said:


> I got really excited about this lavender bangle, but then asked for pics in daylight (last 2) and the lavender is not as bright and pretty as in their listing pictures. Still tempted by it but the seller doesn't allow returns. What do you all think?
> 
> View attachment 4531062
> 
> View attachment 4531060
> View attachment 4531061
> 
> View attachment 4531066
> View attachment 4531067


Hi pio. Looks to me like the bangle with the three black stripes is gray / black on over half of it and has a lavender patch on the other side. It would likely look duller gray unless the one lavender spot is facing up. You have to make sure you are ok with the color (lavender can be really faint in person) if they do not allow returns.

CR, congrats on your son's wedding!


----------



## jadeitebear

My new bangle form Ginger Coast is finally here! 

It is my first purchase from her and I really love  love this bangle. It took her a loooong time to ship (over 10 days). I don't mean transit time, that was lighting fast once she actually put it in the mail. In her defense, she says on her website that it takes 1-2 weeks to ship but man, the anticipation was killing me!

The bangle has a number of rough spots all over (where the brown spots are) which do not bother me but the listing said "a" rough patch. Hmm. And there is some fluorescent stuff in all the rough spots. I am hoping it is wax stuck in the roughness and I can dissolve it by soaking in acetone. Though in the past I have not been successful in removing fluorescent "wax" with acetone. The other option is to wear it and hope it rubs off. It kind of bothers me. Returns are not accepted and I like the bangle. Her prices are good and the bangle looks to be A grade jadeite on my first inspection.

I wonder if you have any suggestions.



other side:


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

jadeitebear said:


> My new bangle form Ginger Coast is finally here!
> 
> It is my first purchase from her and I really love  love this bangle. It took her a loooong time to ship (over 10 days). I don't mean transit time, that was lighting fast once she actually put it in the mail. In her defense, she says on her website that it takes 1-2 weeks to ship but man, the anticipation was killing me!
> 
> The bangle has a number of rough spots all over (where the brown spots are) which do not bother me but the listing said "a" rough patch. Hmm. And there is some fluorescent stuff in all the rough spots. I am hoping it is wax stuck in the roughness and I can dissolve it by soaking in acetone. Though in the past I have not been successful in removing fluorescent "wax" with acetone. The other option is to wear it and hope it rubs off. It kind of bothers me. Returns are not accepted and I like the bangle. Her prices are good and the bangle looks to be A grade jadeite on my first inspection.
> 
> I wonder if you have any suggestions.
> 
> View attachment 4531807
> 
> other side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4531808
> 
> 
> View attachment 4531812



Congratulations on your new bangle Jadeitebear! I like that it had two sides - one that’s earthy with greens and browns and the other peaceful like the sky.


----------



## piosavsfan

jadeitebear said:


> My new bangle form Ginger Coast is finally here!
> 
> It is my first purchase from her and I really love  love this bangle. It took her a loooong time to ship (over 10 days). I don't mean transit time, that was lighting fast once she actually put it in the mail. In her defense, she says on her website that it takes 1-2 weeks to ship but man, the anticipation was killing me!
> 
> The bangle has a number of rough spots all over (where the brown spots are) which do not bother me but the listing said "a" rough patch. Hmm. And there is some fluorescent stuff in all the rough spots. I am hoping it is wax stuck in the roughness and I can dissolve it by soaking in acetone. Though in the past I have not been successful in removing fluorescent "wax" with acetone. The other option is to wear it and hope it rubs off. It kind of bothers me. Returns are not accepted and I like the bangle. Her prices are good and the bangle looks to be A grade jadeite on my first inspection.
> 
> I wonder if you have any suggestions.
> 
> View attachment 4531807
> 
> other side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4531808
> 
> 
> View attachment 4531812


Love your new bangle! I have been looking at that Etsy store. She has a lot of nice looking bangles. I'm hoping to order from her at some point, she seems to get a few large sizes.


----------



## jadeitebear

2boys_jademommy said:


> Congratulations on your new bangle Jadeitebear! I like that it had two sides - one that’s earthy with greens and browns and the other peaceful like the sky.


Thank you 2BoysJM and piosavsfan! So true about the two sides. What attracted me to it initially was the green but I love that it has two sides. There are many subtle colors I am still discovering including a faint lavender streak.
I named the new bangle Tahoe. It reminds me of the bright tree leaves and trunks in the summer and deep snows and tranquil sky in the winter.


piosavsfan said:


> Love your new bangle! I have been looking at that Etsy store. She has a lot of nice looking bangles. I'm hoping to order from her at some point, she seems to get a few large sizes.


piosavsfan, I am generally happy with Ginger Coast. She has been very responsive and patient providing photos and answering questions. Just watch out for the no returns. No certificates are provided with the items for free so make sure you ask about that if certification is important to you and "imperfections" as most of her bangles are supposed to have quirks and character. I think it is part of their appeal / price break but it's best to know what you are getting. I hope you find the right bangle for you soon whether it is the pale lavender-gray one  or not .


----------



## BreadnGem

jadeitebear said:


> My new bangle form Ginger Coast is finally here!
> 
> It is my first purchase from her and I really love  love this bangle. It took her a loooong time to ship (over 10 days). I don't mean transit time, that was lighting fast once she actually put it in the mail. In her defense, she says on her website that it takes 1-2 weeks to ship but man, the anticipation was killing me!
> 
> The bangle has a number of rough spots all over (where the brown spots are) which do not bother me but the listing said "a" rough patch. Hmm. And there is some fluorescent stuff in all the rough spots. I am hoping it is wax stuck in the roughness and I can dissolve it by soaking in acetone. Though in the past I have not been successful in removing fluorescent "wax" with acetone. The other option is to wear it and hope it rubs off. It kind of bothers me. Returns are not accepted and I like the bangle. Her prices are good and the bangle looks to be A grade jadeite on my first inspection.
> 
> I wonder if you have any suggestions.
> 
> View attachment 4531807
> 
> other side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4531808
> 
> 
> View attachment 4531812



The green patch on your bangle is very vibrant and eye-catching!


----------



## BreadnGem

jadeitebear said:


> My new bangle form Ginger Coast is finally here!
> 
> It is my first purchase from her and I really love  love this bangle. It took her a loooong time to ship (over 10 days). I don't mean transit time, that was lighting fast once she actually put it in the mail. In her defense, she says on her website that it takes 1-2 weeks to ship but man, the anticipation was killing me!
> 
> The bangle has a number of rough spots all over (where the brown spots are) which do not bother me but the listing said "a" rough patch. Hmm. And there is some fluorescent stuff in all the rough spots. I am hoping it is wax stuck in the roughness and I can dissolve it by soaking in acetone. Though in the past I have not been successful in removing fluorescent "wax" with acetone. The other option is to wear it and hope it rubs off. It kind of bothers me. Returns are not accepted and I like the bangle. Her prices are good and the bangle looks to be A grade jadeite on my first inspection.
> 
> I wonder if you have any suggestions.
> 
> View attachment 4531807
> 
> other side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4531808
> 
> 
> View attachment 4531812



The green patch on your bangle is very vibrant and eye-catching!


----------



## teagansmum

jadeitebear said:


> My new bangle form Ginger Coast is finally here!
> 
> It is my first purchase from her and I really love  love this bangle. It took her a loooong time to ship (over 10 days). I don't mean transit time, that was lighting fast once she actually put it in the mail. In her defense, she says on her website that it takes 1-2 weeks to ship but man, the anticipation was killing me!
> 
> The bangle has a number of rough spots all over (where the brown spots are) which do not bother me but the listing said "a" rough patch. Hmm. And there is some fluorescent stuff in all the rough spots. I am hoping it is wax stuck in the roughness and I can dissolve it by soaking in acetone. Though in the past I have not been successful in removing fluorescent "wax" with acetone. The other option is to wear it and hope it rubs off. It kind of bothers me. Returns are not accepted and I like the bangle. Her prices are good and the bangle looks to be A grade jadeite on my first inspection.
> 
> I wonder if you have any suggestions.
> 
> View attachment 4531807
> 
> other side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4531808
> 
> 
> View attachment 4531812


Your bangle is gorgeous with so much character! In my experience with rough brownish spots or especially yellow rough spots, they do have a fluorescent glow under uv light naturally. I wouldn't worry about them.


----------



## SmokieDragon

piosavsfan said:


> She sent me additional pictures yesterday that look like a nice lavender and I just asked her about lighting in them and she said natural sunlight. So I'm confused again lol. The pictures show three bangles, but the one that's going to fit me best and is the most affordable is the one with the most grey.
> View attachment 4531582
> View attachment 4531583



On my computer screen, the one with the most grey (in the second pic, it's on the right) has the nicest lavender


----------



## SmokieDragon

jadeitebear said:


> My new bangle form Ginger Coast is finally here!
> 
> It is my first purchase from her and I really love  love this bangle. It took her a loooong time to ship (over 10 days). I don't mean transit time, that was lighting fast once she actually put it in the mail. In her defense, she says on her website that it takes 1-2 weeks to ship but man, the anticipation was killing me!
> 
> The bangle has a number of rough spots all over (where the brown spots are) which do not bother me but the listing said "a" rough patch. Hmm. And there is some fluorescent stuff in all the rough spots. I am hoping it is wax stuck in the roughness and I can dissolve it by soaking in acetone. Though in the past I have not been successful in removing fluorescent "wax" with acetone. The other option is to wear it and hope it rubs off. It kind of bothers me. Returns are not accepted and I like the bangle. Her prices are good and the bangle looks to be A grade jadeite on my first inspection.
> 
> I wonder if you have any suggestions.
> 
> View attachment 4531807
> 
> other side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4531808
> 
> 
> View attachment 4531812



Lovely! In your 2nd photo, I see lavender with green patches on my screen


----------



## jadeitebear

Thank you for your kind words, Jadies!
tea, I did not know about the fluorescence in rough brown patches (I am assuming this is part of the jade "skin"). Thank you for putting my mind at ease.  Going to look this up!
Smokie - the "white" side of the bangle looks mostly bright white in person with pale green patches but I did find a lavender streak that can be seen in person. It is located on the very bottom of the bangle in the second pic.


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> Thanks dear, it’s aboy . Howdy ! I m still trying to figure out how to use Tpf as web again . Thought it went missing because the apps was canned .  When I caught on again. Whoa ! So many more post . U ladies are really fast in buying stuff !
> 
> Yes , kids grow up really quickly .  I m a petite mom , he should probably overtake me in height quite soon haha


Looking Good!


----------



## Silver Mom

2boys_jademommy said:


> I finally got around to taking a few pics of my new ring. I am so happy with it! It has good translucence, the colour is vibrant and I adore the design. I would say the last pic is how it looks most often but the colour ranges from orange to a red orange depending on lighting.


LOVE THIS!


----------



## Silver Mom

piosavsfan said:


> I got really excited about this lavender bangle, but then asked for pics in daylight (last 2) and the lavender is not as bright and pretty as in their listing pictures. Still tempted by it but the seller doesn't allow returns. What do you all think?
> 
> View attachment 4531062
> 
> View attachment 4531060
> View attachment 4531061
> 
> View attachment 4531066
> View attachment 4531067


Lovely lavender!  I love lavenders.  Right now my lavender bangle is my favorite and I wear it the most.  The color on your bangle is so soft and lovely.


----------



## Silver Mom

jadeitebear said:


> My new bangle form Ginger Coast is finally here!
> 
> It is my first purchase from her and I really love  love this bangle. It took her a loooong time to ship (over 10 days). I don't mean transit time, that was lighting fast once she actually put it in the mail. In her defense, she says on her website that it takes 1-2 weeks to ship but man, the anticipation was killing me!
> 
> The bangle has a number of rough spots all over (where the brown spots are) which do not bother me but the listing said "a" rough patch. Hmm. And there is some fluorescent stuff in all the rough spots. I am hoping it is wax stuck in the roughness and I can dissolve it by soaking in acetone. Though in the past I have not been successful in removing fluorescent "wax" with acetone. The other option is to wear it and hope it rubs off. It kind of bothers me. Returns are not accepted and I like the bangle. Her prices are good and the bangle looks to be A grade jadeite on my first inspection.
> 
> I wonder if you have any suggestions.
> 
> View attachment 4531807
> 
> other side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4531808
> 
> 
> View attachment 4531812


Gorgeous!


----------



## Beadweaver

I am in love with this bangle!  Hinged ming, about 9mm round


----------



## Cool Breeze

Beadweaver said:


> I am in love with this bangle!  Hinged ming, about 9mm round


That is such a beautiful color!  What is it, where is it from?  I’m learning so much about jade from this forum.  Thanks!!


----------



## Beadweaver

Cool Breeze said:


> That is such a beautiful color!  What is it, where is it from?  I’m learning so much about jade from this forum.  Thanks!!


Hi Cool breeze,  I bought it from Alohamemorabilia.  She is wonderful to work with.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Beadweaver said:


> I am in love with this bangle!  Hinged ming, about 9mm round


This is so pretty Beadweaver! It looks icy and I bet it changes colours from a soft blue to a minty green depending on the light. It looks beautiful on you - very elegant.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Beadweaver said:


> I am in love with this bangle!  Hinged ming, about 9mm round



Beautiful!


----------



## Wednesday-mokster

If anyone remembers me, I’m the silly one who thought she could wear a 57mm flat cut bangle and then found out....surprise. She can’t. Well! I finally got it off! It took lots of dish soap, a friend to squeeze my hand, and me gritting the hell out of my teeth and powering through the pain! 

But in the month since I wore that beautiful apple jade bangle, I have acquired others (because I couldn’t help myself) and now I can finally wear something new on my left. The apple green bangle went lots of places in the month it was stuck: LA, London, Paris! I can also wear my watches again, which are my first love so it’s been hard not wearing a watch, more than it has been being with only one bangle.


----------



## piosavsfan

I ended up ordering the lavender bangle I posted about and I'm so glad that I did! It is really lovely and more lavender than I expected. I like the lavender and smokey grey combo. These pictures were taken outside this morning and show all the sides.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> I ended up ordering the lavender bangle I posted about and I'm so glad that I did! It is really lovely and more lavender than I expected. I like the lavender and smokey grey combo. These pictures were taken outside this morning and show all the sides.
> View attachment 4539106
> View attachment 4539109
> View attachment 4539110
> View attachment 4539111
> View attachment 4539112


This is stunning! I love it - glad you are happy with your new bangle  Your ring is pretty too!


----------



## piosavsfan

2boys_jademommy said:


> This is stunning! I love it - glad you are happy with your new bangle  Your ring is pretty too!


Thank you!


----------



## Silver Mom

piosavsfan said:


> I ended up ordering the lavender bangle I posted about and I'm so glad that I did! It is really lovely and more lavender than I expected. I like the lavender and smokey grey combo. These pictures were taken outside this morning and show all the sides.
> View attachment 4539106
> View attachment 4539109
> View attachment 4539110
> View attachment 4539111
> View attachment 4539112


It is BEAUTIFUL!  Congrats


----------



## Silver Mom

Beadweaver said:


> I am in love with this bangle!  Hinged ming, about 9mm round


Soft lovely color.


----------



## teagansmum

piosavsfan said:


> I ended up ordering the lavender bangle I posted about and I'm so glad that I did! It is really lovely and more lavender than I expected. I like the lavender and smokey grey combo. These pictures were taken outside this morning and show all the sides.
> View attachment 4539106
> View attachment 4539109
> View attachment 4539110
> View attachment 4539111
> View attachment 4539112


Pio, it's gorgeous! I was loving that one of all 3 but couldn't post on here for a while. My phone wouldn't let me.


----------



## teagansmum

Beadweaver said:


> I am in love with this bangle!  Hinged ming, about 9mm round


Omg! The color!! It's lovely!


----------



## mrsblue

Happy mid-autumn festival jadies! Wearing my new white icy jade beads and icy ruyi pendant


----------



## SmokieDragon

Wednesday-mokster said:


> If anyone remembers me, I’m the silly one who thought she could wear a 57mm flat cut bangle and then found out....surprise. She can’t. Well! I finally got it off! It took lots of dish soap, a friend to squeeze my hand, and me gritting the hell out of my teeth and powering through the pain!
> 
> But in the month since I wore that beautiful apple jade bangle, I have acquired others (because I couldn’t help myself) and now I can finally wear something new on my left. The apple green bangle went lots of places in the month it was stuck: LA, London, Paris! I can also wear my watches again, which are my first love so it’s been hard not wearing a watch, more than it has been being with only one bangle.



Well done! Glad you and the bangle are all right


----------



## SmokieDragon

piosavsfan said:


> I ended up ordering the lavender bangle I posted about and I'm so glad that I did! It is really lovely and more lavender than I expected. I like the lavender and smokey grey combo. These pictures were taken outside this morning and show all the sides.
> View attachment 4539106
> View attachment 4539109
> View attachment 4539110
> View attachment 4539111
> View attachment 4539112



Wow, truly beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

mrsblue said:


> Happy mid-autumn festival jadies! Wearing my new white icy jade beads and icy ruyi pendant



Happy Mid-Autumn Festival to you too! Love those beads and they're such a stunner with your current bangle


----------



## jadeitebear

piosavsfan said:


> I ended up ordering the lavender bangle I posted about and I'm so glad that I did! It is really lovely and more lavender than I expected. I like the lavender and smokey grey combo. These pictures were taken outside this morning and show all the sides.
> View attachment 4539106
> View attachment 4539109
> View attachment 4539110
> View attachment 4539111
> View attachment 4539112


Congrats on the new bangle, Pio! I think you made the right choice.


----------



## jadeitebear

Wednesday-mokster said:


> If anyone remembers me, I’m the silly one who thought she could wear a 57mm flat cut bangle and then found out....surprise. She can’t. Well! I finally got it off! It took lots of dish soap, a friend to squeeze my hand, and me gritting the hell out of my teeth and powering through the pain!
> 
> But in the month since I wore that beautiful apple jade bangle, I have acquired others (because I couldn’t help myself) and now I can finally wear something new on my left. The apple green bangle went lots of places in the month it was stuck: LA, London, Paris! I can also wear my watches again, which are my first love so it’s been hard not wearing a watch, more than it has been being with only one bangle.


W-mokster, what a relief! Glad no hammers were involved . I am about to attempt putting on bangle I think is too small for me right now. Wish me luck! Or feel free to discourage me.


----------



## SmokieDragon

jadeitebear said:


> W-mokster, what a relief! Glad no hammers were involved . I am about to attempt putting on bangle I think is too small for me right now. Wish me luck! Or feel free to discourage me.



Good luck!


----------



## Silver Mom

jadeitebear said:


> W-mokster, what a relief! Glad no hammers were involved . I am about to attempt putting on bangle I think is too small for me right now. Wish me luck! Or feel free to discourage me.


Go for broke.  Good luck.


----------



## jadeitebear

mrsblue said:


> Happy mid-autumn festival jadies! Wearing my new white icy jade beads and icy ruyi pendant


Your icy white beads are so sweet and feminine and I am still admiring your icy bangle! Nice match with the ruyi pendant, mrsblue!



SmokieDragon said:


> Good luck!





Silver Mom said:


> Go for broke.  Good luck.



Well, at least it went in one direction. Cheers and enjoy the mooncakes!


----------



## SmokieDragon

For me yesterday, it was a durian mooncake and a purple-grey bangle 

A mystic knot pendant from Yok Dee earlier this week. I’ve been looking for a jade mystic knot for a while!


----------



## SmokieDragon

jadeitebear said:


> Well, at least it went in one direction. Cheers and enjoy the mooncakes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4540170



Love the sweet colour and inclusions - so unique!


----------



## SmokieDragon

A new idea to buffer my bangle and watch - a Les Georgettes Bandeau Bracelet


----------



## mrsblue

SmokieDragon said:


> Happy Mid-Autumn Festival to you too! Love those beads and they're such a stunner with your current bangle


Thank you


----------



## mrsblue

jadeitebear said:


> Your icy white beads are so sweet and feminine and I am still admiring your icy bangle! Nice match with the ruyi pendant, mrsblue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, at least it went in one direction. Cheers and enjoy the mooncakes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4540170



Thank you  I have another pendant and a tiny charm waiting to be set in 18k, can’t wait to see the outcome!


----------



## matsalice

piosavsfan said:


> I ended up ordering the lavender bangle I posted about and I'm so glad that I did! It is really lovely and more lavender than I expected. I like the lavender and smokey grey combo. These pictures were taken outside this morning and show all the sides.
> View attachment 4539106
> View attachment 4539109
> View attachment 4539110
> View attachment 4539111
> View attachment 4539112


I like the bangle. And I like your ring. Is that a moonstone ring? So pretty.


----------



## piosavsfan

matsalice said:


> I like the bangle. And I like your ring. Is that a moonstone ring? So pretty.


Thank you! Yes, the ring is moonstone.


----------



## piosavsfan

SmokieDragon said:


> A new idea to buffer my bangle and watch - a Les Georgettes Bandeau Bracelet


Love it! I need to find a buffer for my lavender bangle and a jadeite bead bracelet.


----------



## matsalice

I am in love with my new nephrite bead bracelet and this Jadeite ring recently. Just want to share here


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

matsalice said:


> I am in love with my new nephrite bead bracelet and this Jadeite ring recently. Just want to share here



So gorgeous! I love the little imperial green cabs in your ring. Such a classic beauty. And the nephrite bracket is very pretty too. The beads are not quite round which makes it a little different. They look nice together.


----------



## SmokieDragon

matsalice said:


> I am in love with my new nephrite bead bracelet and this Jadeite ring recently. Just want to share here



Nice to see you here!  Everything is gorgeous and the ring just glows


----------



## jadeitebear

matsalice said:


> I am in love with my new nephrite bead bracelet and this Jadeite ring recently. Just want to share here


Hi Alice! Those are gorgeous. The nephrite beads are very creamy and look almost pearlescent. Makes a nice compliment to the glow of the jadeite ring. The green cabs give it a perfect classic touch too. 
I have seen more of these squared off beads recently. How do you like the fit?


----------



## matsalice

jadeitebear said:


> Hi Alice! Those are gorgeous. The nephrite beads are very creamy and look almost pearlescent. Makes a nice compliment to the glow of the jadeite ring. The green cabs give it a perfect classic touch too.
> I have seen more of these squared off beads recently. How do you like the fit?


Yes. Seems beads with this shape is a new fashion. I have no trouble wearing it with all kinds of other bracelets or beads together. I have a couple of them with different size and this recent one is the biggest. 
Cannot help sharing more pictures of this kind of beads


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

matsalice said:


> Yes. Seems beads with this shape is a new fashion. I have no trouble wearing it with all kinds of other bracelets or beads together. I have a couple of them with different size and this recent one is the biggest.
> Cannot help sharing more pictures of this kind of beads


Beautiful especially your gorgeous blue grey stack.


----------



## matsalice

2boys_jademommy said:


> Beautiful especially your gorgeous blue grey stack.


Thank you. I like that two. The bangle and the beads are actually not from the same purchase but they match so well. I like to wear them together.


----------



## BreadnGem

piosavsfan said:


> I ended up ordering the lavender bangle I posted about and I'm so glad that I did! It is really lovely and more lavender than I expected. I like the lavender and smokey grey combo. These pictures were taken outside this morning and show all the sides.
> View attachment 4539106
> View attachment 4539109
> View attachment 4539110
> View attachment 4539111
> View attachment 4539112



The lavender looks quite vivid! Love your ring too!


----------



## piosavsfan

matsalice said:


> Yes. Seems beads with this shape is a new fashion. I have no trouble wearing it with all kinds of other bracelets or beads together. I have a couple of them with different size and this recent one is the biggest.
> Cannot help sharing more pictures of this kind of beads


I love every bracelet in your pictures! Gorgeous! I need some bead bracelets like yours.


----------



## piosavsfan

Has anyone bought from Yukeyhouse on Etsy? I didn't see them mentioned in the jade seller thread.


----------



## Jadegirl

> The patch of smoky grey is unique a I do t see the combination of lavender and dark grey too often. You should wait a bit and see if you keep thinking about it....



I love the bangle!  Those lovely grey lines, the lavande, the white... it's one of those "Wow, how unusual!" bangles.  If you don't want it, I'll take it, lol.    JK.


----------



## Jadegirl

"...used evoo, plastic bag, lotion, waiting until the winter when the summer swell is over........and it looks like it’s staying? It’s beautiful, and I love it, it would be a real shame to break it off."

I wear 57mm, have thin wrists and arms but that big bone at the base of my thumb... I even own a 56mm bangle (all mine are semi-cylindrical "D" cut), and YES, colder weather is your friend, but here is how I put on or take off my small bangles anytime of year.  I soak and bathe for awhile in a warm bathtub, allow my skin to absorb the water for a bit, then I coat the inside of the bangle with a clear shampoo, coat my had with it as well, relax, aim downward toward the water, and with LOTS less effort than oil or a plastic bag would require, I am able to push the bangles off or on, keeping the replacements nearby the tub, and do the same thing to put on different bangles.  Just soak in that tub (a little prayer doesn't hurt either, lol), and make sure I'm relaxed.  I'm not saying there isn't a bit of pain, but I have never gotten a bruise or scraped skin, never had to struggle or push, and the bangles come off FAST, and I catch them in the water, before they hit bottom.  My knuckle measurements are 59mm across, so having an easy time with a 56 or 57mm bangle, the bathtub does it for me with minimal suffering.  Also, avoid salt for a few days, or take an over the counter water pill like Diurex the day before.


----------



## Jadegirl

matsalice said:


> I am in love with my new nephrite bead bracelet and this Jadeite ring recently. Just want to share here



That ring is amazing, Alice!  So unique!    I love it!


----------



## matsalice

Jadegirl said:


> That ring is amazing, Alice!  So unique!    I love it!


Yes. Thank you! I love it so much and it became my favorite ring immediately after I received it


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I know I’m pretty late, but I wanted to say thank you for the kinds words about my son getting married. It really was a beautiful ceremony  

Been wearing this for the last couple days. I hope all the Jadies are doing well


----------



## Cyanide Rose

piosavsfan said:


> Has anyone bought from Yukeyhouse on Etsy? I didn't see them mentioned in the jade seller thread.


Sorry piosavsfan, I’ve never used them before. If you do use them , please let us know how it went.


----------



## piosavsfan

Cyanide Rose said:


> Sorry piosavsfan, I’ve never used them before. If you do use them , please let us know how it went.


I have a bangle on the way so I will post when it arrives!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> I know I’m pretty late, but I wanted to say thank you for the kinds words about my son getting married. It really was a beautiful ceremony
> 
> Been wearing this for the last couple days. I hope all the Jadies are doing well



Congratulations  C Rose! I’m sure it was a beautiful celebration. What jade pieces did you end up wearing and did you do the mother and son dance?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Thanks so much my dear friend  I wore my white hetian bangle and a lavender hetian bangle given to me by another dear friend. I wore vintage diamond earrings and pendant, I had to bling a little  

We did do the dance and I picked  “A simple man” the acoustic version by shinedown. It’s one of my favorite songs, so when I found it on a list of mother/ son dance songs, I had to pick it. I didn’t realize it was so long, but it was one of the best 5 minute and 30 seconds ever! My kid is so grown up...OMG!!! 

Then my birthday was the following week and I treated myself to more hetian. I need to take pictures of the necklace, but here is the bracelet and pendant. I ❤️ them


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> Congratulations  C Rose! I’m sure it was a beautiful celebration. What jade pieces did you end up wearing and did you do the mother and son dance?


 Sorry, I meant you to quote 2B


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks so much my dear friend  I wore my white hetian bangle and a lavender hetian bangle given to me by another dear friend. I wore vintage diamond earrings and pendant, I had to bling a little
> 
> We did do the dance and I picked  “A simple man” the acoustic version by shinedown. It’s one of my favorite songs, so when I found it on a list of mother/ son dance songs, I had to pick it. I didn’t realize it was so long, but it was one of the best 5 minute and 30 seconds ever! My kid is so grown up...OMG!!!
> 
> Then my birthday was the following week and I treated myself to more hetian. I need to take pictures of the necklace, but here is the bracelet and pendant. I ❤️ them



That is a beautiful song and the words are just perfect. I’m happy you had such special moment with your son
I love your new Hetian pieces! Happy Belated Birthday C Rose Hugs


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Thank you so much, the words really were perfect  

Thanks so much for your kindness and wishing me a Happy Birthday. It was a nice quiet day at home..... shopping online. I think my hubby forgot he had gotten me a gift already.  I’m not sure I would have gotten all three pieces had he remembered, but I’m not complaining at all


----------



## jadeitebear

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks so much my dear friend  I wore my white hetian bangle and a lavender hetian bangle given to me by another dear friend. I wore vintage diamond earrings and pendant, I had to bling a little
> 
> We did do the dance and I picked  “A simple man” the acoustic version by shinedown. It’s one of my favorite songs, so when I found it on a list of mother/ son dance songs, I had to pick it. I didn’t realize it was so long, but it was one of the best 5 minute and 30 seconds ever! My kid is so grown up...OMG!!!
> 
> Then my birthday was the following week and I treated myself to more hetian. I need to take pictures of the necklace, but here is the bracelet and pendant. I ❤️ them





Cyanide Rose said:


> I know I’m pretty late, but I wanted to say thank you for the kinds words about my son getting married. It really was a beautiful ceremony
> 
> Been wearing this for the last couple days. I hope all the Jadies are doing well



Happy late Birthday, CR! The white Hetian jade suits you so well and you have complimented it beautifully with the gold and silver  bracelets in your stack. Thoughtful present too  I meant to ask you what is the separator between your bangle and beads? Great pop of mahogany color next to the jade and looks functional.


----------



## jadedonuts

Hi everyone! I've been lurking for while enjoying all the beautiful pictures and learning. I like simple corded pendants and knotted bracelets. Here's a few of my pieces I'd like to share. 

My monkey gourd I recently bought from preciousjadeite on eBay. I love how the belly of the gourd is so much darker and it has the floral swirls in it. I have an icy white donut on the way from her, too.

The bangle bracelet is an old family piece. It's very precious to me and I'm a bit paranoid about damaging it, so I don't wear it often. The other bracelet is 18kt. It also doesn't see much wear, but I love it. 

I only recently bought a 365nm UV light to test my pieces. I have done some of the other tests as well, and I'll show some more of that.


----------



## jadedonuts

Here's my whole collection. I brought everything out as soon as I bought the UV light. See the slight u-shape green necklace at the top left? That was a beautiful bangle I dropped on concrete.   I made a couple necklaces from them and gave one to my son.

The mini-donuts on the string bracelet is my daily wear (jewellery2018_5 on ebay) , and then I wear one of the pendants. My favorite donut is the oily green one in my avatar (AAAjadeshop on Etsy). The pic isn't very good, but it's a nice gradient from dark to lighter end to end.

Most everything checked out fine with the UV light, with a few exceptions. 

A couple nephrite pendants in the bottom right (the celadon donut and white bar), which have a weird faint orange glow coming that seems to come from the inside. I bought those from speedwayvintage on Etsy.  I haven't had the time to run the specific gravity test yet. They pass the pin scratch test. I've been researching what minerals glow that color. 

There's a dragon turtle next to the tawny crab in the bottom left, it's face glowed blue. I scrubbed with a toothbrush in warm water and the glow is gone with the exception of one of the horns, which still glows. So it appears the glow is maybe polishing wax, but that doesn't explain the horn. 

Then there's the horse (jewellery2018_5 on ebay) at the bottom. It's fei cui omphacite, so jade or not jade depending on who you're talking to. I just wanted one pendant from this stone because I was curious. It's mostly black with some dark green streaks, and it lights dark green. But see how it lights under UV - the shallowest parts light blue. So I don't know if it's been treated or because the composition is slightly different than jadeite. 

And then the lavender "jade" earrings. I was just a teenager when I bought these for my mom through a department store catalog. They were advertised as jade. But they turned pink under UV, and my minimal research tells me they're calcite. I'm not going to bother to research them further.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> Happy late Birthday, CR! The white Hetian jade suits you so well and you have complimented it beautifully with the gold and silver  bracelets in your stack. Thoughtful present too  I meant to ask you what is the separator between your bangle and beads? Great pop of mahogany color next to the jade and looks functional.



Thanks so much JB, that’s so sweet of you to say. My hubby is definitely a keeper  

The mahogany colored bangle is made out of wood   I found it at my friends consignment boutique last week. It’s too big so it works really well as a bumper. I have been on a major stacking kick lately, so I have been wearing a stack on one wrist daily. The left wrist is mainly bracelets, every now and then I add a jade bangle. The alligator bracelet to match my ring, is the gift my husband forgot about. Again, I’m not complaining


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadedonuts said:


> Hi everyone! I've been lurking for while enjoying all the beautiful pictures and learning. I like simple corded pendants and knotted bracelets. Here's a few of my pieces I'd like to share.
> 
> My monkey gourd I recently bought from preciousjadeite on eBay. I love how the belly of the gourd is so much darker and it has the floral swirls in it. I have an icy white donut on the way from her, too.
> 
> The bangle bracelet is an old family piece. It's very precious to me and I'm a bit paranoid about damaging it, so I don't wear it often. The other bracelet is 18kt. It also doesn't see much wear, but I love it.
> 
> I only recently bought a 365nm UV light to test my pieces. I have done some of the other tests as well, and I'll show some more of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4551016
> View attachment 4551017
> View attachment 4551018


Hi jadedonuts! You have a beautiful variety in your collection. Your heirloom pieces are TDF! I ❤️ the bangle in the second picture


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadedonuts said:


> Here's my whole collection. I brought everything out as soon as I bought the UV light. See the slight u-shape green necklace at the top left? That was a beautiful bangle I dropped on concrete.   I made a couple necklaces from them and gave one to my son.
> 
> The mini-donuts on the string bracelet is my daily wear (jewellery2018_5 on ebay) , and then I wear one of the pendants. My favorite donut is the oily green one in my avatar (AAAjadeshop on Etsy). The pic isn't very good, but it's a nice gradient from dark to lighter end to end.
> 
> Most everything checked out fine with the UV light, with a few exceptions.
> 
> A couple nephrite pendants in the bottom right (the celadon donut and white bar), which have a weird faint orange glow coming that seems to come from the inside. I bought those from speedwayvintage on Etsy.  I haven't had the time to run the specific gravity test yet. They pass the pin scratch test. I've been researching what minerals glow that color.
> 
> There's a dragon turtle next to the tawny crab in the bottom left, it's face glowed blue. I scrubbed with a toothbrush in warm water and the glow is gone with the exception of one of the horns, which still glows. So it appears the glow is maybe polishing wax, but that doesn't explain the horn.
> 
> Then there's the horse (jewellery2018_5 on ebay) at the bottom. It's fei cui omphacite, so jade or not jade depending on who you're talking to. I just wanted one pendant from this stone because I was curious. It's mostly black with some dark green streaks, and it lights dark green. But see how it lights under UV - the shallowest parts light blue. So I don't know if it's been treated or because the composition is slightly different than jadeite.
> 
> And then the lavender "jade" earrings. I was just a teenager when I bought these for my mom through a department store catalog. They were advertised as jade. But they turned pink under UV, and my minimal research tells me they're calcite. I'm not going to bother to research them further.
> 
> View attachment 4551020
> View attachment 4551021
> View attachment 4551022


My gosh, I know how you feel! I dropped a carved hetian bangle on my tile floor. It shattered into four pieces. It was so thick and wide, I’m not sure I could have made anything out of it and I threw it out about a month or two ago. I was so sad when I looked at it. 

As far as the uv light test go, my hetian doesn’t have a color under uv light. Maybe it’s the polish? There is a uv jade chart I found online a couple years ago. I’ll have to see if I can find it for you. I know how you feel about the earrings, most of us have had our share of treated pieces or non jade substitutes. Your earrings do have a history and sentimental values I think and for that reason alone, I would definitely hold on to them too. 

I’m not sure about that the omphacite, I don’t have any to test, maybe another Jadie has an opinion on it. I can certainly understand why you would like to have a piece from this material, as I am looking at a piece in this material as well


----------



## jadeitebear

jadedonuts said:


> Here's my whole collection. I brought everything out as soon as I bought the UV light. See the slight u-shape green necklace at the top left? That was a beautiful bangle I dropped on concrete.   I made a couple necklaces from them and gave one to my son.
> 
> The mini-donuts on the string bracelet is my daily wear (jewellery2018_5 on ebay) , and then I wear one of the pendants. My favorite donut is the oily green one in my avatar (AAAjadeshop on Etsy). The pic isn't very good, but it's a nice gradient from dark to lighter end to end.
> 
> Most everything checked out fine with the UV light, with a few exceptions.
> 
> A couple nephrite pendants in the bottom right (the celadon donut and white bar), which have a weird faint orange glow coming that seems to come from the inside. I bought those from speedwayvintage on Etsy.  I haven't had the time to run the specific gravity test yet. They pass the pin scratch test. I've been researching what minerals glow that color.
> 
> There's a dragon turtle next to the tawny crab in the bottom left, it's face glowed blue. I scrubbed with a toothbrush in warm water and the glow is gone with the exception of one of the horns, which still glows. So it appears the glow is maybe polishing wax, but that doesn't explain the horn.
> 
> Then there's the horse (jewellery2018_5 on ebay) at the bottom. It's fei cui omphacite, so jade or not jade depending on who you're talking to. I just wanted one pendant from this stone because I was curious. It's mostly black with some dark green streaks, and it lights dark green. But see how it lights under UV - the shallowest parts light blue. So I don't know if it's been treated or because the composition is slightly different than jadeite.
> 
> And then the lavender "jade" earrings. I was just a teenager when I bought these for my mom through a department store catalog. They were advertised as jade. But they turned pink under UV, and my minimal research tells me they're calcite. I'm not going to bother to research them further.
> 
> View attachment 4551020
> View attachment 4551021
> View attachment 4551022


Hello jadedonuts. Thank you for sharing your lovely collection.

The crescent shaped earrings and flower pendant look very icy. Are they jadeite or another jade? I love the bangle in the middle, such a feminine, delicate design (as it looks from the side). Great job on the broken bangle necklaces. Did you do anything to the shattered edges to smooth them over?

Specific gravity test is really easy to do with a kitchen scale on pieces that do not have any bails or metal attachments. Search for posts on specific gravity in this thread before. For the UV, the glow in your pictures looks like true fluorescence but sometimes a piece will reflect the UV light and look like there are areas of different color under UV but it is not actually glowing, just reflecting. If there is internal crystal structure that reflects sunlight, the same spot will reflect UV. The orange glow seems suspicious though. There is some Xiu jade (Serpentine) with a high tremolite content that will not scratch (your celadon donut does not look like from the pic to contain tremolite inclusions but I cannot tell from a pic ) so SG is your next best bet to differentiate from nephrite. I don't know what the UV properties of Serpentine would be off the top of my head.  Good luck investigating!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

JD, I PM’d you the link to the UV chart i found still available online. This one includes all gemstones, I couldn’t find the one for just jade. It may not be up online anymore.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks so much my dear friend  I wore my white hetian bangle and a lavender hetian bangle given to me by another dear friend. I wore vintage diamond earrings and pendant, I had to bling a little
> 
> We did do the dance and I picked  “A simple man” the acoustic version by shinedown. It’s one of my favorite songs, so when I found it on a list of mother/ son dance songs, I had to pick it. I didn’t realize it was so long, but it was one of the best 5 minute and 30 seconds ever! My kid is so grown up...OMG!!!
> 
> Then my birthday was the following week and I treated myself to more hetian. I need to take pictures of the necklace, but here is the bracelet and pendant. I ❤️ them



Welcome back, congratulations and Happy Belated Birthday!  You are excellent at stacking!


----------



## SmokieDragon

jadedonuts said:


> View attachment 4551018



Oh, this is breathtakingly beautiful!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Hi SmokieDragon! Thank you so much for you kind words and the warm welcome    I really do get a kick out of stacking.  When I went back to the mall jeweler, the SA told me I inspired her to get some bangles. They were really nice and I was surprised to hear that she purchased them at sams club. I didn’t know they still carried jewelry, makes me want to give them a peek and see what they have. Thanks again SD


----------



## jadedonuts

Cyanide Rose said:


> My gosh, I know how you feel! I dropped a carved hetian bangle on my tile floor.



Oh no! I know you felt terrible. Mine was from my husband, and it was like my heart dropped when that bracelet did. He and my mom plotted in secret to get that one for me.



Cyanide Rose said:


> As far as the uv light test go, my hetian doesn’t have a color under uv light. Maybe it’s the polish? There is a uv jade chart I found online a couple years ago. I’ll have to see if I can find it for you.



Thank you for the chart. I just soaked them in hot water and scrubbed them down with a toothbrush, and they still glow faint orange. I just did the SG test on them, and they both are 6. So...not nephrite. I'm not happy and I'm going to contact the seller, but I did buy those years ago so any chance of a refund is likely out the door. And I'll give him the benefit of the doubt, maybe he genuinely thought he bought jade to carve. 

edited to add: Is there a point where a scale has difficulty reading smaller pendants and gives inaccurate results?  Mine is very average kitchen gram scale.


----------



## jadedonuts

jadeitebear said:


> The crescent shaped earrings and flower pendant look very icy. Are they jadeite or another jade? I love the bangle in the middle, such a feminine, delicate design (as it looks from the side). Great job on the broken bangle necklaces. Did you do anything to the shattered edges to smooth them over?



The earrings and flower I bought for my mother many years ago when I was just a teenager; I bought them out of a dept. store catalog and the description said they were jade (probably the same store I got the non-jade lavender earrings from, though). Visually they appear to be legit icy jadeite; I can see the fibers swimming around inside. I don't know how accurate an SG test would be on something that includes gold and other stones with it? I haven't tried. 

I didn't do anything to the edges of the broken bangle except paint them black to blend in with the cord.


----------



## jadedonuts

SmokieDragon said:


> Oh, this is breathtakingly beautiful!



Thank you! My mother picked this up (along with all the other jade/18kt gold pieces in my collection pic) from Vietnam when she went back there to visit family. She brought back a lot of nice pieces and even had a solid bangle, a small pair of hoop earrings, and a custom chain all out of 18kt made for me. There's a shop there that made the stuff for her (American dollars go a long way, yay!). She said some 16 year-old kid was the one making them, and he did beautiful work. 

I'm so happy it fits perfectly. It was nail biting setting everything up for the UV test, I was so afraid it would glow.


----------



## jadedonuts

What's everyone's opinion on this pale lavender bead from gojade? I read in the dealer's list that gojade is both good _and _questionable. I have a black donut that checks out ok, but this bead glows like this. It's not a bright blue glow, but faint with brighter flecks here and there. Is it from natural reflections from the crystals, or has it been bleached/dyed? It was a cheap, very pale bead, so it's not a very lavender color at all (so I'd be surprised if there was effort put into treating this, but who knows!). I just started UV testing my items and I don't have the experience to discern natural UV reflections from dye jobs.



I have two more donuts on the way from this dealer, so I hope her stuff is legit untreated.


----------



## jadeitebear

jadedonuts said:


> What's everyone's opinion on this pale lavender bead from gojade? I read in the dealer's list that gojade is both good _and _questionable. I have a black donut that checks out ok, but this bead glows like this. It's not a bright blue glow, but faint with brighter flecks here and there. Is it from natural reflections from the crystals, or has it been bleached/dyed? It was a cheap, very pale bead, so it's not a very lavender color at all (so I'd be surprised if there was effort put into treating this, but who knows!). I just started UV testing my items and I don't have the experience to discern natural UV reflections from dye jobs.
> View attachment 4551182
> 
> 
> I have two more donuts on the way from this dealer, so I hope her stuff is legit untreated.


Hi jadedonuts. Nice idea on the painting edges.

gojade has been really spotty for me, I stopped using them since it looks like I never know what I am going to get. Some pieces from them have no UV reaction, some have "wax" that glows in the recesses of the surface of carvings (so far I have not been able to scrub it off with warm water, soap or even acetone) and other pieces that obviously have something glowing inside a fracture in the jade. This overall glow is a new thing I haven't seen from them. Good luck with the new donuts. Post the results of the UV test when you get them.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

jadedonuts said:


> Hi everyone! I've been lurking for while enjoying all the beautiful pictures and learning. I like simple corded pendants and knotted bracelets. Here's a few of my pieces I'd like to share.
> 
> My monkey gourd I recently bought from preciousjadeite on eBay. I love how the belly of the gourd is so much darker and it has the floral swirls in it. I have an icy white donut on the way from her, too.
> 
> The bangle bracelet is an old family piece. It's very precious to me and I'm a bit paranoid about damaging it, so I don't wear it often. The other bracelet is 18kt. It also doesn't see much wear, but I love it.
> 
> I only recently bought a 365nm UV light to test my pieces. I have done some of the other tests as well, and I'll show some more of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4551016
> View attachment 4551017
> View attachment 4551018



Very nice - I love the bangle. It’s that much more special when it’s a family heirloom. Thanks for sharing and post pics of your new icy donut when it arrives


----------



## piosavsfan

Here is my purchase from Yukeyhouse on Etsy. It is pictured with the lavender bangle I got earlier to show the color contrast. The bangle from Yukeyhouse is a mostly blue toned lavender with little spots of green and purple lavender patches mixed in. It is an interesting mix of color, I like it a lot. It has stone lines but I don't mind. It came with a certificate that appears to check out. Arrived quickly from France to the US. Will try to take some better pics later!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> Here is my purchase from Yukeyhouse on Etsy. It is pictured with the lavender bangle I got earlier to show the color contrast. The bangle from Yukeyhouse is a mostly blue toned lavender with little spots of green and purple lavender patches mixed in. It is an interesting mix of color, I like it a lot. It has stone lines but I don't mind. It came with a certificate that appears to check out. Arrived quickly from France to the US. Will try to take some better pics later!
> View attachment 4551403
> View attachment 4551404
> View attachment 4551405
> View attachment 4551406



It’s beautiful Piosavsfan. You can really see how blue it is beside the lavender. It’s lovely


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi SmokieDragon! Thank you so much for you kind words and the warm welcome    I really do get a kick out of stacking.  When I went back to the mall jeweler, the SA told me I inspired her to get some bangles. They were really nice and I was surprised to hear that she purchased them at sams club. I didn’t know they still carried jewelry, makes me want to give them a peek and see what they have. Thanks again SD



Oh, you also inspired me to get some bracelets for stacking from Les Georgettes in my home country - they had a tea party which they invited me to and your inspiration came just in time for that! Not only did I get some bracelets, but I also won a beautiful wallet on chain in their lucky draw!  Thanks so much for the inspiration


----------



## SmokieDragon

jadedonuts said:


> Thank you! My mother picked this up (along with all the other jade/18kt gold pieces in my collection pic) from Vietnam when she went back there to visit family. She brought back a lot of nice pieces and even had a solid bangle, a small pair of hoop earrings, and a custom chain all out of 18kt made for me. There's a shop there that made the stuff for her (American dollars go a long way, yay!). She said some 16 year-old kid was the one making them, and he did beautiful work.
> 
> I'm so happy it fits perfectly. It was nail biting setting everything up for the UV test, I was so afraid it would glow.



Wow, that kid is so talented and glad your mom managed to bring back so many goodies for you!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

SmokieDragon said:


> Oh, you also inspired me to get some bracelets for stacking from Les Georgettes in my home country - they had a tea party which they invited me to and your inspiration came just in time for that! Not only did I get some bracelets, but I also won a beautiful wallet on chain in their lucky draw!  Thanks so much for the inspiration



You’re so welcome SD! The tea party sounds like a great time and congratulations on your win! Please do share your new bracelets with us. I’d love to see them


----------



## Cyanide Rose

piosavsfan said:


> Here is my purchase from Yukeyhouse on Etsy. It is pictured with the lavender bangle I got earlier to show the color contrast. The bangle from Yukeyhouse is a mostly blue toned lavender with little spots of green and purple lavender patches mixed in. It is an interesting mix of color, I like it a lot. It has stone lines but I don't mind. It came with a certificate that appears to check out. Arrived quickly from France to the US. Will try to take some better pics later!
> View attachment 4551403
> View attachment 4551404
> View attachment 4551405
> View attachment 4551406



It’s a beauty and it looks great next to your lavender bangle. You have picked up some amazing bangles piosavsfan


----------



## piosavsfan

Cyanide Rose said:


> It’s a beauty and it looks great next to your lavender bangle. You have picked up some amazing bangles piosavsfan


Thank you, I love them! I am mesmerized by all of the colors in my new blue bangle, I keep staring at it.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cyanide Rose said:


> You’re so welcome SD! The tea party sounds like a great time and congratulations on your win! Please do share your new bracelets with us. I’d love to see them



Thanks so much!! I decided to use a wider leather band for the Bandeau bracelet that I wear with my Lavender Oval on my left wrist - that same wide leather band can be used for other 25mm bracelets! Each leather band is reversible and each bracelet can also be worn without the leather so every piece is triple the fun!

On my right is a Kid’s size 12mm Infinity along with a 25mm Infinity, or another combination would be to go with all Infinities together (other one being 40mm), together with my White Nephrite. I’m beginning to sound like a Les Georgettes SA haha

And here is my WOC prize too!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much!! I decided to use a wider leather band for the Bandeau bracelet that I wear with my Lavender Oval on my left wrist - that same wide leather band can be used for other 25mm bracelets! Each leather band is reversible and each bracelet can also be worn without the leather so every piece is triple the fun!
> 
> On my right is a Kid’s size 12mm Infinity along with a 25mm Infinity, or another combination would be to go with all Infinities together (other one being 40mm), together with my White Nephrite. I’m beginning to sound like a Les Georgettes SA haha
> 
> And here is my WOC prize too!


I had to look these up. They are so pretty and versatile! Gorgeous stack SD! Nicely done


----------



## EarthGatherer

jadedonuts said:


> Oh no! I know you felt terrible. Mine was from my husband, and it was like my heart dropped when that bracelet did. He and my mom plotted in secret to get that one for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the chart. I just soaked them in hot water and scrubbed them down with a toothbrush, and they still glow faint orange. I just did the SG test on them, and they both are 6. So...not nephrite. I'm not happy and I'm going to contact the seller, but I did buy those years ago so any chance of a refund is likely out the door. And I'll give him the benefit of the doubt, maybe he genuinely thought he bought jade to carve.
> 
> edited to add: Is there a point where a scale has difficulty reading smaller pendants and gives inaccurate results?  Mine is very average kitchen gram scale.
> 
> View attachment 4551141



I think there is a possibility your scale is off. A Carver would notice if they were working something with an SG of 6 vs 3, as it is a measure of density. When I work serpentine vs jadeite, it is really noticable on the hand and that's a difference of less than 1. SG of 6 is really high for a piece to be worn.

When I'm measuring SG of small pendants and gemstones, a calibrated scale which can measure up to 20 grams (and convert to carats) gives most accurate results. But for larger items over 30 grams, like bangles, a kitchen scale does the job as long as you're sure it's accurate.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

piosavsfan said:


> Here is my purchase from Yukeyhouse on Etsy. It is pictured with the lavender bangle I got earlier to show the color contrast. The bangle from Yukeyhouse is a mostly blue toned lavender with little spots of green and purple lavender patches mixed in. It is an interesting mix of color, I like it a lot. It has stone lines but I don't mind. It came with a certificate that appears to check out. Arrived quickly from France to the US. Will try to take some better pics later!
> View attachment 4551403
> View attachment 4551404
> View attachment 4551405
> View attachment 4551406


It’s so hard to find a blue bangle and then to find one in your size, you struck gold on that one for sure!


----------



## piosavsfan

I have really good lighting right now so here are some more pictures of Blue.


----------



## piosavsfan

Cyanide Rose said:


> It’s so hard to find a blue bangle and then to find one in your size, you struck gold on that one for sure!


I got lucky this month with both bangles. I have literally been looking for years for bangles that are affordable but still have nice color and are a large size. So happy I finally found them!


----------



## EarthGatherer

jadedonuts said:


> What's everyone's opinion on this pale lavender bead from gojade? I read in the dealer's list that gojade is both good _and _questionable. I have a black donut that checks out ok, but this bead glows like this. It's not a bright blue glow, but faint with brighter flecks here and there. Is it from natural reflections from the crystals, or has it been bleached/dyed? It was a cheap, very pale bead, so it's not a very lavender color at all (so I'd be surprised if there was effort put into treating this, but who knows!). I just started UV testing my items and I don't have the experience to discern natural UV reflections from dye jobs.
> View attachment 4551182
> 
> 
> I have two more donuts on the way from this dealer, so I hope her stuff is legit untreated.



OK, this is long and based on my own research as a hobbyist, personal collector, and artist/seller. As such, it's not sourced or reviewed. But here's what I've learned through trial & error over the past few years.

What I've found in testing my jades are that it's area wax (either filling pores or lines) or allover color polish dip which has a middle range noticable glow under LW UV. It is noticable in that it doesn't seem to penetrate deeply or "through-and-through." But, disclosed color polish in area hasn't shown on LW UV.

B or B&C lavender jade I've seen has had a strong bright orange glow. Like- undeniably unnatural strong glow for jade (like a sherbet orange version of that red or pink ruby UV glow if you're familiar with it). B or B&C white jadeite will glow strongly throughout, with an unmistakable brightness. As in- it looks like a glowstick.

I do have confirmed A jadeite pieces with a very faint glow (usually yellow-orange off white) which exists only in spots (like a 2x2 mm blotch or streak) and that is for sure not wax filling because it's not associated with a broken or rough spot. I've never seen a grade A piece that glows entirely and through it's depths. Grade A usually just glows in: wax filled pores, stonelines & cracks, or in deeper parts of carvings; in polish dipped or polish waxed pieces; and rare exceptions of very faint naturally occurring UV reactivity.

I'm saying this all knowing which treatment tech I've seen that is detectable or disclosed. All of the B or B&C I've seen have had grade A certs that were obviously fake with mismatched details such as wrong weight or didn't match online databases. Color polish is always been noted under remarks on legit certs, but I believe color polish "dip" is not considered A grade (not certain on that though).

Lastly, nephrite or Hetian is always considered to be inert as far as my research has shown. I've never seen a glowy piece, of it nor have I seen nephrite with glowing pore or crack filling like jadeite (but I guess it could exist). Nephrite is a more widespread mineral than jadeite, and finding good quality (not cracked, not heavily porous) for jewelry pieces is easier than rough jadeite, and I've always assumed that's why there's not as much of a treatment market for it.


----------



## piosavsfan

One more picture - here is my small but colorful jadeite bangle family! Boy is it heavy to put them all on my arm lol.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cyanide Rose said:


> I had to look these up. They are so pretty and versatile! Gorgeous stack SD! Nicely done



Thanks so much!  I just reversed the navy on the 25mm Infinity to yellow for a cheery work week hehe!


----------



## SmokieDragon

piosavsfan said:


> One more picture - here is my small but colorful jadeite bangle family! Boy is it heavy to put them all on my arm lol.
> View attachment 4552650



Impressive bangles and I really admire your threshold to pain to put them all on at once!


----------



## piosavsfan

SmokieDragon said:


> Impressive bangles and I really admire your threshold to pain to put them all on at once!


Thank you!
You posted some great stacks earlier. I feel like I need to be more adventurous with stacking but sometimes having a lot on my arm gets in the way at work because I spend much of my day typing.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

piosavsfan said:


> One more picture - here is my small but colorful jadeite bangle family! Boy is it heavy to put them all on my arm lol.
> View attachment 4552650


Beautiful collection! All great pieces on a must have checklist. You can definitely see different colors in the blue bangle from you pictures above. I can see why you can’t help but look at it


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I felt like a little more color, so I wore this today. I think it’s called fu lu shou? LOL I have no idea but it sounds close


----------



## piosavsfan

Cyanide Rose said:


> I felt like a little more color, so I wore this today. I think it’s called fu lu shou? LOL I have no idea but it sounds close


The bottom bangle reminds me of a rainbow! So many colors! Beautiful!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

piosavsfan said:


> The bottom bangle reminds me of a rainbow! So many colors! Beautiful!


 Thanks piosavsfan! I had that rainbow on a rainy day feeling, like there is some positivity among the noise. This bangle definitely has that feel to me today


----------



## piosavsfan

I made a bracelet to go along with my new bangle. The bracelet is jadeite beads with akoya pearls. I really like this blue combo!


----------



## SmokieDragon

piosavsfan said:


> Thank you!
> You posted some great stacks earlier. I feel like I need to be more adventurous with stacking but sometimes having a lot on my arm gets in the way at work because I spend much of my day typing.



Thanks so much! These Les Georgettes bracelets are as light as a feather and you won't even feel that they're there 



piosavsfan said:


> I made a bracelet to go along with my new bangle. The bracelet is jadeite beads with akoya pearls. I really like this blue combo!
> View attachment 4553582



Beautiful - they go so well together


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cyanide Rose said:


> I felt like a little more color, so I wore this today. I think it’s called fu lu shou? LOL I have no idea but it sounds close



Wow!!! Love the colours!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

piosavsfan said:


> I made a bracelet to go along with my new bangle. The bracelet is jadeite beads with akoya pearls. I really like this blue combo!
> View attachment 4553582


Nice! I love pearls! They look great together


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Cyanide Rose said:


> I felt like a little more color, so I wore this today. I think it’s called fu lu shou? LOL I have no idea but it sounds close


It’s is fu lu shou and wow does it pop against the while nephrite


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

piosavsfan said:


> I made a bracelet to go along with my new bangle. The bracelet is jadeite beads with akoya pearls. I really like this blue combo!
> View attachment 4553582



I love pearls too  love this pairing! Classy and classic.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

I’ve been wearing this ring a lot lately. The colour is great for Fall.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

SmokieDragon said:


> Wow!!! Love the colours!! Gorgeous!!!


Thanks SD! I saw a pendant with different colors online and it was just gorgeous, but the price was too much for me.  It’s was so bright and happy, I decided to look to see what I had and found this bangle. I put it on and It did the trick.  I’m still wearing it


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2boys_jademommy said:


> It’s is fu lu shou and wow does it pop against the while nephrite





2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 4553920
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been wearing this ring a lot lately. The colour is great for Fall.


Thank you so much for sharing your knowledge! I thought it was something like that  Thanks again  

I love floral designs and it looks amazing on you! It does have an autumn feel to it, it makes me think of the changing of the leaves. A perfect fall accessory indeed


----------



## piosavsfan

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 4553920
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been wearing this ring a lot lately. The colour is great for Fall.


What a stunning ring! Perfect for fall.


----------



## Beadweaver

This ring was made by Hayden W Wheeler &  Co, who were in business in New York 1880 till 1919.  They had a reputation for high end jewelry and watches.  Its came in the mail today and I thought I'd share.


----------



## Beadweaver

Beadweaver said:


> View attachment 4553981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ring was made by Hayden W Wheeler &  Co, who were in business in New York 1880 till 1919.  They had a reputation for high end jewelry and watches.  Its came in the mail today and I thought I'd share.


I snapped this picture under a lamp,  late at night. I'm excited to see what better light does to it.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Beadweaver said:


> View attachment 4553981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ring was made by Hayden W Wheeler &  Co, who were in business in New York 1880 till 1919.  They had a reputation for high end jewelry and watches.  Its came in the mail today and I thought I'd share.



A ring which is 100+ years old!! WOW


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks SD! I saw a pendant with different colors online and it was just gorgeous, but the price was too much for me.  It’s was so bright and happy, I decided to look to see what I had and found this bangle. I put it on and It did the trick.  I’m still wearing it



Shopping in one's own collection is wonderful!


----------



## Beadweaver

SmokieDragon said:


> A ring which is 100+ years old!! WOW


Yes, very old. I love the whole arts and crafts feel to it. Up close the jade has some floating greens on a background of green.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Beadweaver said:


> View attachment 4553981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ring was made by Hayden W Wheeler &  Co, who were in business in New York 1880 till 1919.  They had a reputation for high end jewelry and watches.  Its came in the mail today and I thought I'd share.



How awesome that this ring is at least 100 years old! I love the design. It reminds me of space for some reason. Congratulations on this special find.


----------



## Molly0

You know how sometimes you get just the right jingle and just the right “feel” with a stack?  I managed to get that today.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Molly0 said:


> You know how sometimes you get just the right jingle and just the right “feel” with a stack?  I managed to get that today.
> View attachment 4554895


I can just imagine the sound of this stack. Your bangle is gorgeous - like a ray of sunshine.


----------



## Molly0

2boys_jademommy said:


> I can just imagine the sound of this stack. Your bangle is gorgeous - like a ray of sunshine.


Thankyou!  It does have a glow that I like.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Beadweaver said:


> Yes, very old. I love the whole arts and crafts feel to it. Up close the jade has some floating greens on a background of green.


 Beautiful ring, it is quite celestial. I love arts and crafts pieces!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Molly0 said:


> You know how sometimes you get just the right jingle and just the right “feel” with a stack?  I managed to get that today.
> View attachment 4554895


Great stack! Beautiful bangle too! I love the jangle too.  I have been on a sterling and gold bangle obsession lately, reminds me of when I was a kid and wore and arm full of silver bangles


----------



## Beadweaver

So, I was looking through ebay recently and came across this broken mings ring for practically nothing. So I bought it and took it to my jewelers to have it modified to make it wearable.  Because it's a mings water jade!


----------



## Beadweaver

And here it is, the jade is gorgeous.
Brace for lots of pictures.


----------



## Beadweaver

Two more pictures.  I took one so you can see from underneath .


----------



## Beadweaver

One more with my mings hinged bracelet.  Sorry about all the pictures,  Im usually a silent lurker.


----------



## jadeitebear

Beadweaver said:


> And here it is, the jade is gorgeous.
> Brace for lots of pictures.


It is absolutely stunning. What a great find, beadweaver. Clear and luscious like a warm sea and the blue colour is tdf!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Beadweaver said:


> One more with my mings hinged bracelet.  Sorry about all the pictures,  Im usually a silent lurker.



Don’t be sorry - we love pictures lol! Your new ring is stunning. It’s so watery and it’s even shaped like a drop of water. Absolutely stunning. The hinged bangle is gorgeous too.


----------



## Dillemuth

Of course a little different since I’m a guy but just got what I think is my last bangle from Mason Kay.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Beadweaver said:


> And here it is, the jade is gorgeous.
> Brace for lots of pictures.


Truly breathtaking and a great find!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Dillemuth said:


> Of course a little different since I’m a guy but just got what I think is my last bangle from Mason Kay.
> View attachment 4557422



Beautiful!


----------



## jadedonuts

EarthGatherer said:


> I think there is a possibility your scale is off. A Carver would notice if they were working something with an SG of 6 vs 3, as it is a measure of density. When I work serpentine vs jadeite, it is really noticable on the hand and that's a difference of less than 1. SG of 6 is really high for a piece to be worn.
> 
> When I'm measuring SG of small pendants and gemstones, a calibrated scale which can measure up to 20 grams (and convert to carats) gives most accurate results. But for larger items over 30 grams, like bangles, a kitchen scale does the job as long as you're sure it's accurate.



My scale was definitely off for those small pieces! I just got in a better one meant for jewelry, and retested. Both pieces match nephrite's SG, but they still have that orange inner glow.


----------



## jadedonuts

EarthGatherer said:


> OK, this is long and based on my own research as a hobbyist, personal collector, and artist/seller. As such, it's not sourced or reviewed. But here's what I've learned through trial & error over the past few years.
> 
> What I've found in testing my jades are that it's area wax (either filling pores or lines) or allover color polish dip which has a middle range noticable glow under LW UV. It is noticable in that it doesn't seem to penetrate deeply or "through-and-through." But, disclosed color polish in area hasn't shown on LW UV.
> 
> B or B&C lavender jade I've seen has had a strong bright orange glow. Like- undeniably unnatural strong glow for jade (like a sherbet orange version of that red or pink ruby UV glow if you're familiar with it). B or B&C white jadeite will glow strongly throughout, with an unmistakable brightness. As in- it looks like a glowstick.
> 
> I do have confirmed A jadeite pieces with a very faint glow (usually yellow-orange off white) which exists only in spots (like a 2x2 mm blotch or streak) and that is for sure not wax filling because it's not associated with a broken or rough spot. I've never seen a grade A piece that glows entirely and through it's depths. Grade A usually just glows in: wax filled pores, stonelines & cracks, or in deeper parts of carvings; in polish dipped or polish waxed pieces; and rare exceptions of very faint naturally occurring UV reactivity.
> 
> I'm saying this all knowing which treatment tech I've seen that is detectable or disclosed. All of the B or B&C I've seen have had grade A certs that were obviously fake with mismatched details such as wrong weight or didn't match online databases. Color polish is always been noted under remarks on legit certs, but I believe color polish "dip" is not considered A grade (not certain on that though).
> 
> Lastly, nephrite or Hetian is always considered to be inert as far as my research has shown. I've never seen a glowy piece, of it nor have I seen nephrite with glowing pore or crack filling like jadeite (but I guess it could exist). Nephrite is a more widespread mineral than jadeite, and finding good quality (not cracked, not heavily porous) for jewelry pieces is easier than rough jadeite, and I've always assumed that's why there's not as much of a treatment market for it.



Thank you so much for this. This is the best explanation I've read so far about this.

I now have a total of four pieces from gojade / eBay - two show fluorescence. This is the big pale green / pale lavender donut I just got in today. The glow areas are where the lavender is, and those orange spots are also very small glow spots. I set the donut in a cup of hot water for a couple hours hoping to work off some of the wax, and it didn't work. It was still very waxy when I scrubbed it down. If this glow is from a wax dip, do you think the glow be more even throughout the donut, or it just made the lavender part glow because that's just how the wax interacts with it under UV?


----------



## jadedonuts

2boys_jademommy said:


> View attachment 4553920
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been wearing this ring a lot lately. The colour is great for Fall.


That's beautiful. It looks so happy and good on your finger.


----------



## jadedonuts

Beadweaver said:


> And here it is, the jade is gorgeous.
> Brace for lots of pictures.



That's stunning. I'd stare at that all day if it was on my finger until I ran myself off the road while driving, ha ha!


----------



## jadedonuts

Dillemuth said:


> Of course a little different since I’m a guy but just got what I think is my last bangle from Mason Kay.
> View attachment 4557422



I think it's a beauty and looks great on you.


----------



## jadeitebear

Beadweaver said:


> And here it is, the jade is gorgeous.
> Brace for lots of pictures.


I keep going back to the pictures of your ring to take another look! No need to worry about sending lots of pictures. Did you design the ring? Your jeweler is a great crafts-person. I love how the new setting gives a nod to Ming's original designs yet it has clean, modern lines to let the jade take center stage. It is breathtaking. I might get distracted while driving if I were wearing something like it. LOL.



Dillemuth said:


> Of course a little different since I’m a guy but just got what I think is my last bangle from Mason Kay.
> View attachment 4557422


Dillemuth, your bangle is a real beauty. Like a tall, cool glass of lemonade. Great find and it fits you so well.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Dillemuth said:


> Of course a little different since I’m a guy but just got what I think is my last bangle from Mason Kay.
> View attachment 4557422



You bangle is so beautiful Dillemuth - fits you nicely and is translucent.


----------



## Beadweaver

jadeitebear said:


> I keep going back to the pictures of your ring to take another look! No need to worry about sending lots of pictures. Did you design the ring? Your jeweler is a great crafts-person. I love how the new setting gives a nod to Ming's original designs yet it has clean, modern lines to let the jade take center stage. It is breathtaking. I might get distracted while driving if I were wearing something like it. LOL.
> 
> 
> Dillemuth, your bangle is a real beauty. Like a tall, cool glass of lemonade. Great find and it fits you so well.


Thank you so much!  My jeweler is wonderful.  I took the ring in to him and said, " What can be done to save this gorgeous jade?"


----------



## Beadweaver

Dillemuth said:


> Of course a little different since I’m a guy but just got what I think is my last bangle from Mason Kay.
> View attachment 4557422


wow, this is so translucent!


----------



## Beadweaver

Molly0 said:


> You know how sometimes you get just the right jingle and just the right “feel” with a stack?  I managed to get that today.
> View attachment 4554895


The color of this bangle is gorgeous!


----------



## Dillemuth

Beadweaver said:


> wow, this is so translucent!


Yes not really icy but maybe watery.  Also next to forest green it looks blue, but next to any blue it looks very green


----------



## Beadweaver

jadeitebear said:


> It is absolutely stunning. What a great find, beadweaver. Clear and luscious like a warm sea and the blue colour is tdf!


Thank you!  I thought I would snap a picture to show that the makers mark made it though the repairs.  I was happy about that.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

T


Beadweaver said:


> Thank you!  I thought I would snap a picture to show that the makers mark made it though the repairs.  I was happy about that.



Your jewelry did an amazing job designing your ring. So simple yet elegant to showcase the beautiful jade. It’s great that the the Ming’s stamp is still visible.


----------



## RedPeony

Hello everyone, it’s been years since I posted here but I haven’t stopped collecting or wearing jade. 

Today I am wearing this lovely lavender and green bi disk, and my carved lavender bangles. 

I have a couple of photos of the light and dark lavender bangles in the sun. They are lovely, not perfect, but I like their heft and character. 

Hope everyone is doing well in the universe!

RedPeony


----------



## RedPeony

Not sure why I couldn’t load the images! I’ll have to try again tonight.


----------



## RedPeony

I’m really sorry but I can’t seem to upload any photos, very weird!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Hi


RedPeony said:


> Hello everyone, it’s been years since I posted here but I haven’t stopped collecting or wearing jade.
> 
> Today I am wearing this lovely lavender and green bi disk, and my carved lavender bangles.
> 
> I have a couple of photos of the light and dark lavender bangles in the sun. They are lovely, not perfect, but I like their heft and character.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well in the universe!
> 
> RedPeony



Hi RedPeony! Happy to hear you’re still wearing jade Hope you’ll be able to load pics so we can see your pieces.


----------



## RedPeony

Finally got two pics to load. Not sure why it’s so difficult, I kept getting messages to say upload failed.


----------



## RedPeony

Here was the bi disk—


----------



## RedPeony

And today’s nephrite pieces—a New Zealand greenstone koru (fern) pendant, and Chinese nephrite double happiness earrings.


----------



## RedPeony

I haven’t really looked much on the forum, but just want to say hi to those who remember me! Especially SilverMom and teagansmum!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

RedPeony said:


> View attachment 4560986
> 
> Finally got two pics to load. Not sure why it’s so difficult, I kept getting messages to say upload failed.
> 
> View attachment 4560985



I’m glad you’re able to load pics and share your beautiful pieces. I really like the carved grey and black bangle.  What is the carving of? The pendants are pretty and the double happiness earrings are adorable. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Silver Mom

RedPeony said:


> I haven’t really looked much on the forum, but just want to say hi to those who remember me! Especially SilverMom and teagansmum!


Hi Red!  Me too, have been so busy lately that it is hard to keep up.  Often think of you and am so glad to hear that you are well and wearing jade. Love your pieces.  Hugs......


----------



## teagansmum

RedPeony said:


> I haven’t really looked much on the forum, but just want to say hi to those who remember me! Especially SilverMom and teagansmum!


Hi hun!! I'm so happy to see you popping in and that you're still wearing jade! Your photos are beautiful of your new jade. I still remember many pretties you collected back in the day. I think once we start collecting jade, we never stop. (((Hugs)))


----------



## RedPeony

Nice to see you again, tea! I think of you whenever I wear bats. Here is my little honey bamboo bat pendant.


----------



## RedPeony

Hi 2boys! The darker bangle (looks grey/black sometimes and dark lavender/blotchy green sometimes) has ruyi, peach, coins, and what might be a pixiu or a rat on it. It’s a mystery...


----------



## RedPeony

A better photo of his cute little face.


----------



## RedPeony

I’ve also recently been really into NZ greenstone, which may or may not be jadeite depending on where it is from. Pounamu is very sacred to the Maori as you know.

These are river washed pebble pounamu, simply strung on black cord—the one on the right is known as Tangiwai, from Milford Sound in the South Island of NZ, and the one on the left is from the Arahura river on the west coast of the South Island.

I love how nature has shaped these stones into such beautifully perfectly imperfect shapes.

PS I’m not sure why my photos are uploading unrotated...


----------



## RedPeony

And I love a bit of dark jade—no light without the dark!


----------



## RedPeony

Sorry again about the rotated photos... but my jade is happy to come out to play again. Long story but some of my things are currently in storage until end of the year so I am existing on a skeletal bangle ratio... I miss my bangles!


----------



## matsalice

Today I wear this white agate bangle. And it matches my Jadeite ring very well


----------



## hermes_lemming

Hi ladies, has anyone heard of jade having three colors? I'm asking because several yrs back (aka dark times), I had to pawn off my jewelry and they wanted to buy my jade bracelet (gift fr a friend to bring me luck).  I wouldn't do it because I think it's bad juju to sell a gift that was given w/ love and good intent. They said it had three colors.  And i'm like what?!


----------



## RedPeony

hermes_lemming said:


> Hi ladies, has anyone heard of jade having three colors? I'm asking because several yrs back (aka dark times), I had to pawn off my jewelry and they wanted to buy my jade bracelet (gift fr a friend to bring me luck).  I wouldn't do it because I think it's bad juju to sell a gift that was given w/ love and good intent. They said it had three colors.  And i'm like what?!



Yes, tricolour jade is definitely a thing. In bangles it’s said to be ‘fu lu shou’, 福禄寿—happiness, prosperity, and longevity.


----------



## hermes_lemming

RedPeony said:


> Yes, tricolour jade is definitely a thing. In bangles it’s said to be ‘fu lu shou’, 福禄寿—happiness, prosperity, and longevity.


Thank you so much. You just made me smile.  I wasn't sure if he was trying to pull my leg.  My friend acquired it about 30 yrs ago from hong kong and gifted it to me after she had 3 kids and couldn't wear it anymore. I just wear it everyday and pray it lasts my lifetime as it's probably one of the most precious things I now own.


----------



## Junkenpo

hermes_lemming said:


> Thank you so much. You just made me smile.  I wasn't sure if he was trying to pull my leg.  My friend acquired it about 30 yrs ago from hong kong and gifted it to me after she had 3 kids and couldn't wear it anymore. I just wear it everyday and pray it lasts my lifetime as it's probably one of the most precious things I now own.



I would love to see a photo!  Gifts given in love are always beautiful.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Junkenpo said:


> I would love to see a photo!  Gifts given in love are always beautiful.


Let me play around and see if I can get a photograph to show off the three colors. If I fail (which is highly likely considering my lack of photography skills), I'll look for the photos she sent me and share.


----------



## EarthGatherer

jadedonuts said:


> Thank you so much for this. This is the best explanation I've read so far about this.
> 
> I now have a total of four pieces from gojade / eBay - two show fluorescence. This is the big pale green / pale lavender donut I just got in today. The glow areas are where the lavender is, and those orange spots are also very small glow spots. I set the donut in a cup of hot water for a couple hours hoping to work off some of the wax, and it didn't work. It was still very waxy when I scrubbed it down. If this glow is from a wax dip, do you think the glow be more even throughout the donut, or it just made the lavender part glow because that's just how the wax interacts with it under UV?
> 
> View attachment 4557697



It looks like wax used to polish or to fill in porous areas to me. 

Here are a few pics for you to compare. The color polish "dip" has been worn thin through my experimenting on it, but has a uniform glow in areas with direct UV light. And, I included a close-up where you can see a dark spot. Under a loupe, you can see that's not a regular iron spot, but purple color polish dye which has settled into a pore or divit.

The B&C speaks for itself- it GLOWS all over, even in ambient UV light.

The A carving is from 3Jade, a reputable seller of nephrite, but who I have found to be trustworthy and straightforward in responding to questions. The glow is in areas where wax has settled, or even where a type of repair work may have been performed to reinforce fissures. I've seen that type on porous bangles in areas that are smoothed over, and the deeper areas or lines hold the UV reactive stuff.

It's so hard to tell from pictures, but your pi looks like it has the reflection of the UV light, and some glowy areas that are where wax has settled in to smooth out rough areas of the stone. Sometimes that wax is helping to maintain the structural integrity of the jade if it has a naturally "loose" formation. I don't remove it because I don't want pores to start falling out (I have a habit of rubbing rough spots). But if it's important to you, pure eucalyptus oil has done a good job removing wax from jade for me in the past; however, it can also destroy or remove the polish (a combo of wax or other fats). With polish loss and/or excessive heat, orange peel appearance can show up.


----------



## RedPeony

Enjoy it. I’ve gone through too much in life to worry about what everyone else thinks! Just wear it and enjoy it in good health.


----------



## Beadweaver

Jade and Pearl's just go together.


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

Hi all, I've been a long time stalker and admirer of this thread  my parents just returned back from Yunnan in China and bought this bracelet for me. It is yellow dragon jade - has anyone heard of it? I've been trying to find about more about it and the best I can get is from Baidu encyclopedia: 

https://baike.baidu.com/item/黄龙玉

It would be great to hear if anyone know anything about this type of jade!

Here's a photo of my bangle in any case. It is a lovely yellow colour with black tendrils like ferns in water. My mother got one as well but unfortunately she cracked it pretty soon after wearing it, which makes me think it's not as durable as jadeite since she's never had any issues with her other bangles.


----------



## EarthGatherer

ShimmerDreamz said:


> Hi all, I've been a long time stalker and admirer of this thread  my parents just returned back from Yunnan in China and bought this bracelet for me. It is yellow dragon jade - has anyone heard of it? I've been trying to find about more about it and the best I can get is from Baidu encyclopedia:
> 
> https://baike.baidu.com/item/黄龙玉
> 
> It would be great to hear if anyone know anything about this type of jade!
> 
> Here's a photo of my bangle in any case. It is a lovely yellow colour with black tendrils like ferns in water. My mother got one as well but unfortunately she cracked it pretty soon after wearing it, which makes me think it's not as durable as jadeite since she's never had any issues with her other bangles.



It's so pretty! I love the pattern in it. Your parents are so sweet to have gotten it for you.

I think yellow dragon jade & huanglong jade are the same, either yellow chalcedony or dendritic or banded agate (depending on internal patterns). It has a similar hardness to jadeite & nephrite, so shouldn't scratch too easily. The structure of it is microcrystalline like jadeite- but isn't noted for toughness in the same way as nephrite, although it has a more fine appearance than jadeite- structure a lot of the time. 

When you aren't wearing it regularly, oiling it regularly helps it stay looking good and supposedly prevents cracking. Since it is mined from the Earth, take similar care to not knock it on things as you would with other jades. We never know what our end product jewelry stones have been through in their exceptionally long lives, so wear it with care.


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

EarthGatherer said:


> It's so pretty! I love the pattern in it. Your parents are so sweet to have gotten it for you.
> 
> I think yellow dragon jade & huanglong jade are the same, either yellow chalcedony or dendritic or banded agate (depending on internal patterns). It has a similar hardness to jadeite & nephrite, so shouldn't scratch too easily. The structure of it is microcrystalline like jadeite- but isn't noted for toughness in the same way as nephrite, although it has a more fine appearance than jadeite- structure a lot of the time.
> 
> When you aren't wearing it regularly, oiling it regularly helps it stay looking good and supposedly prevents cracking. Since it is mined from the Earth, take similar care to not knock it on things as you would with other jades. We never know what our end product jewelry stones have been through in their exceptionally long lives, so wear it with care.


Thanks for the details! Super helpful  I'm probably only going to be wearing this for special occasions as I'm more of a fan of metals and hard-wearing gemstones for daily wear. My bangle came with a little vial of oil so I might give it a little bit of TLC tomorrow 

Also, you're right as yellow dragon is indeed Huang Long as the direct English translation. There just doesn't seem to be much English information on it, though when I Google 黄龙玉 more stuff pops up. Thank goodness for Google Translate!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Found this rectangular bangle and mystic knot at Li-Hong Jade in Singapore. The bangle is so comfortable, even more so than my oval lavender which I wear on my left hand. I never realised a rectangular bangle could be so comfortable!


----------



## toofairy

Hi everyone, I am extremely new to jade, so please excuse my ignorance! (If anyone has any good resources about buying jade for the beginner and what to look for, please let me know!) I am looking to buy a jade bangle and I saw a couple of second bangles. How much would you pay for this and what do you think about the quality? Thank you!

Details below:

Total Item Weight: 41.3 g

Gemstone: Jadeite
Stone Shape: Carved
Saturation: Slightly Grayish
Type/Clarity: Slightly Included
Transparency: Translucent


----------



## toofairy

And what do you think in comparison to this one? Is the first one 'better quality' because it has less inclusions? Thanks for your help, I really have very little idea!


Total Item Weight (g): 37.5

Gemstone: Dyed Jadeite
Stone Dimensions (mm): Ave. Diameter 65.90
Saturation: Slightly Brownish
Type/Clarity: Heavily Included
Transparency: Translucent


----------



## SmokieDragon

toofairy said:


> And what do you think in comparison to this one? Is the first one 'better quality' because it has less inclusions? Thanks for your help, I really have very little idea!
> 
> Total Item Weight (g): 37.5
> 
> Gemstone: Dyed Jadeite
> Stone Dimensions (mm): Ave. Diameter 65.90
> Saturation: Slightly Brownish
> Type/Clarity: Heavily Included
> Transparency: Translucent



this second bangle is a no-go as it is dyed which would make it a Type C jadeite. You have to ask the seller if the first one is Type A Jadeite which has no treatments - Type A means it’s natural and will not suffer from brittleness, and accelerated damage from everyday wear. Also, 2 photos is way too little - you should ask the seller to give you more photos in daylight and ask them if there are any cracks, any stone lines and if they will provide a certificate stating the bangle is Type A as well. 

There is also a Reputable Jade Sellers thread so you can also go there to see which are the good and bad sellers


----------



## Simplyput

If this not jade, please tell me what it is...thank you in advance.


----------



## SmokieDragon

toofairy said:


> Hi everyone, I am extremely new to jade, so please excuse my ignorance! (If anyone has any good resources about buying jade for the beginner and what to look for, please let me know!) I am looking to buy a jade bangle and I saw a couple of second bangles. How much would you pay for this and what do you think about the quality? Thank you!
> 
> Details below:
> 
> Total Item Weight: 41.3 g
> 
> Gemstone: Jadeite
> Stone Shape: Carved
> Saturation: Slightly Grayish
> Type/Clarity: Slightly Included
> Transparency: Translucent



if I might add, do you know your size? I had this chart to guide me when I started out. It’s from AAA Jadeshop on Etsy. Since I wanted to have bangles which are slightly bigger so that I can change them regularly, I have generally opted for round bangles which are 1-2mm bigger


----------



## jadeitebear

Greetings Jadies!
I have a question for you. Do you know if oil helps improve nephrite?

I have been wearing Hetian jade lately and oiling my bangles daily like I do with jadeite. Does anyone know if that helps improve the texture or clarity of nephrite or does oil only help fill between crystals of jadeite and the nephrite structure is unaffected? I know it is not the traditional thing but I quite like the look of translucent nephrite. And if not help with translucency have you noticed if it helps make it feel more smooth and buttery or less dry? Thank you!


----------



## jadeitebear

Wearing jadeite and Qinghai nephrite today. 
I had not realized how well these two jade pieces match. Dusty lavender or silver-gray.
Sorry about all the pictures. I could not stop myself :O


----------



## berniechocolate

Alternating between icy white and black princess round jadeite bangles  , because monochrome is easy to go with everything I wear . 

I found the jadeite Cupid angel I bought awhile ago .  Thought it was lost or my dog ate it . But it was at some misplaced corner in my bag .  It looks big in the picture but it’s actually really tiny . Like 2 cm .


----------



## Jademan

I decided to spoil this bracelet heaven with few of my pendants. I am not into orthodox shapes, hope it won't be offensive )


----------



## jadeitebear

Jademan said:


> I decided to spoil this bracelet heaven with few of my pendants. I am not into orthodox shapes, hope it won't be offensive )


Hello Jademan! Haha, no need to feel like you are spoiling anything by talking about jade here!

I love Pavel's classic jades and his polishing is impressive. Are these beauties yours now? if so, I am glad to hear someone on this thread got the gorgeous black nephrite pendant above. The black nephrite below is completely black, no green color coming through even under very strong light. I wonder if that piece is from the same stock. I find these pieces very versatile as "charms", so I wear one of his jades on my keys.


----------



## Jademan

No khm. Pavel is me. Just doing a market research "thing", gathering opinion on jade related forums and such.  But it's a pleasure to meet a client in its natural habitat areas ) Glad to hear that you interact with my creation on a daily basis. And yes, all my black pendants originates from a single block of jade. I considering it as a lucky find.


----------



## jadeitebear

Jademan said:


> No khm. Pavel is me. Just doing a market research "thing", gathering opinion on jade related forums and such.  But it's a pleasure to meet a client in its natural habitat areas ) Glad to hear that you interact with my creation on a daily basis. And yes, all my black pendants originates from a single block of jade. I considering it as a lucky find.


Hello Pavel. Nice to run into you here. Beautiful find of black jade indeed. Will be checking out your creations from it


----------



## SmokieDragon

Finally got a picture of this in some sunlight


----------



## SmokieDragon

Gray nephrite bead bracelet


----------



## jadeitefan

SmokieDragon said:


> Finally got a picture of this in some sunlight


Where did you get this bangle from? Which seller? It's pretty!


----------



## jadeitefan

Cyanide Rose said:


> I felt like a little more color, so I wore this today. I think it’s called fu lu shou? LOL I have no idea but it sounds close


I love the white one with the yellow flecks. Where did you get that one from?


----------



## SmokieDragon

jadeitefan said:


> Where did you get this bangle from? Which seller? It's pretty!



Thanks so much! I got it in person at Li- Hong Jade in Singapore. It’s a square / rectangular bangle and it’s really comfortable too


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitefan said:


> I love the white one with the yellow flecks. Where did you get that one from?


Hi jadeitefan! Thank you so much! It’s nephrite, just in case you were looking for jadeite  I purchased it from mats_alice on eBay, it’s my everyday bangle


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Hi Jadies! I everyone is enjoying their day! I wore this today and thought I’d share


----------



## Silverstar147

My peaceful combo


----------



## essiedub

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi Jadies! I everyone is enjoying their day! I wore this today and thought I’d share


Love those little crowns!


----------



## essiedub

Silverstar147 said:


> My peaceful combo


This is beautiful! So serene.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Ok so I literally created this account 3 minutes ago just solely because there's a forum dedicated for jade and i'm all for it. So here's a pic of a dragon pendant that I always put under my pillow, and a tri-colored jade bead bracelet.


----------



## Silverstar147

AJadecent Angle said:


> Ok so I literally created this account 3 minutes ago just solely because there's a forum dedicated for jade and i'm all for it. So here's a pic of a dragon pendant that I always put under my pillow, and a tri-colored jade bead bracelet.
> View attachment 4580335
> View attachment 4580336



Welcome to this Jade thread, AJadecent Angel! Thanks for sharing your pieces. I love your beaded bracelet and its color combo. Also I’m very intrigued by the tradition of putting jade under the pillow.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Silverstar147 said:


> Welcome to this Jade thread, AJadecent Angel! Thanks for sharing your pieces. I love your beaded bracelet and its color combo. Also I’m very intrigued by the tradition of putting jade under the pillow.


Thanks for the welcome and compliment! Also I really do this mostly cause having them under my pillow just helps me sleep which has so far helped me, especially since my mother has done it with similar results.
Oh and I'm currently saving up to get a lavender + apple green Bi jade to get it somewhere in November since it'll cost $500-$600. Here's a picture for reference on how it looks like (there isn't any brown on the outer ring of the Bi for the one i'm planning to get)


----------



## AJadecent Angle

So unfortunately, the thread for my jade bracelet broke when I was about to pop them off for a wash... Now knowing jade, they're incredibly tough so they were left unscathed. But now I can't find that one bead that fell out due to the bracelet having 16 beads, it pulled a Houdini on me lol.
Oh and here's another picture of a jade pendant my father owned and has it studded with a 18K White Gold chains and frame. Interestingly enough, he has told me it has a cert, but shining a long wave UV light showed a very small crack on it's back (Now seeing it without the UV light was actually barely noticeable too). I've read earlier forum posts here that regards it as either wax residue seeping into the cracks, thus forming the blue glow underneath.


----------



## SmokieDragon

AJadecent Angle said:


> So unfortunately, the thread for my jade bracelet broke when I was about to pop them off for a wash... Now knowing jade, they're incredibly tough so they were left unscathed. But now I can't find that one bead that fell out due to the bracelet having 16 beads, it pulled a Houdini on me lol.
> Oh and here's another picture of a jade pendant my father owned and has it studded with a 18K White Gold chains and frame. Interestingly enough, he has told me it has a cert, but shining a long wave UV light showed a very small crack on it's back (Now seeing it without the UV light was actually barely noticeable too). I've read earlier forum posts here that regards it as either wax residue seeping into the cracks, thus forming the blue glow underneath.
> View attachment 4580978
> View attachment 4580979



Sorry that this has happened to your bead bracelet and hope that you can find the missing bead. I didn't know that putting jade under one's pillow helps with sleep! I should try that  Thanks!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

SmokieDragon said:


> Sorry that this has happened to your bead bracelet and hope that you can find the missing bead. I didn't know that putting jade under one's pillow helps with sleep! I should try that  Thanks!


No worries and my mother found it hiding in one of the carpets, so i'm planning to use a silk thread to make a bracelet out of them instead of using those plastic rubber threads to lower the risk of it breaking again. 
Also you should try it! Apparently Jades are good dream enhancers and can help you lucid dream.


----------



## SmokieDragon

AJadecent Angle said:


> No worries and my mother found it hiding in one of the carpets, so i'm planning to use a silk thread to make a bracelet out of them instead of using those plastic rubber threads to lower the risk of it breaking again.
> Also you should try it! Apparently Jades are good dream enhancers and can help you lucid dream.



Glad the bead has been found and will do!


----------



## berniechocolate

U can try to restring it . But see if u could use 4 stretchable threads to do it , so even if one breaks then rest will still hold it in place . I bought some beads like this for my Dad . But it’s onyx .   Every month or so I get it restrung for him because regular wearing , wears the the thread down .


----------



## AJadecent Angle

berniechocolate said:


> U can try to restring it . But see if u could use 4 stretchable threads to do it , so even if one breaks then rest will still hold it in place . I bought some beads like this for my Dad . But it’s onyx .   Every month or so I get it restrung for him because regular wearing , wears the the thread down .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4581382


Yeah I could, but the thought of having to restring it everytime and possibly mess up the way the jade beads were ordered around triggers my inner-OCD, heck, I even have a picture of how my beads were organized just so I can (hopefully) organize it to the way it originally looked when I first purchased it.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Here's an incredibly small bangle my mother used to wear, currently hanging around as a decoration really, as my mother's wrist has now outgrown it. Most likely vintage as well since it's been with her throughout her youth as she's now in her mid 40s. 
Now I can't say if it's Grade A but it hasn't glowed in long wave UV, has some heft to it, and has a light crisp clink that resonated alittle when struck with another piece of jade. I could try to get it certified but I don't know any place to get it verified near Brooklyn at least lol.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

essiedub said:


> Love those little crowns!



Thanks so much essiedub! Good to see you, I hope all is well


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Late post but here's a gourd pendant my mother was initially going to wear but the gourd fell off the string when she was showering with it on, so she stopped wearing it for now.
The blue green gives off a cool look with the specs of impurity. Unfortunately the beads dangling below the gourd glowed under UV, 2 were glowing white blue, other 3 were glowing green and had unnatural green veins surfacing on top, so they were dyed 
Other than that, the gourd is really cute and may be suitable as a charm too. (Oh and my tri-colored bead bracelet is fixed, yay!)


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Good Afternoon Jadies! Just sharing what I have been wearing lately  Have a great day!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

So 2 days ago, my mother discreetly spent $80 (with bargain since without it, was $100 more) for a Pixiu carving from a antique shop(?) that definitely has alot of historical Asian sculptures and carvings, now I really don't know if it's Hetian/Mutton Fat nephrite jade, it has the feeling and heft of nephrite though, "glowed" a light green hue in warm lighting, has a fine grain with some barely noticeable stone lines underneath it's belly but not on the surface, and didn't fluoresce in long wave UV. I'm getting my kitchen scale for SG testing either today or tomorrow so I'll definitely find out soon.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

AJadecent Angle said:


> So 2 days ago, my mother discreetly spent $80 (with bargain since without it, was $100 more) for a Pixiu carving from a antique shop(?) that definitely has alot of historical Asian sculptures and carvings, now I really don't know if it's Hetian/Mutton Fat nephrite jade, it has the feeling and heft of nephrite though, "glowed" a light green hue in warm lighting, has a fine grain with some barely noticeable stone lines underneath it's belly but not on the surface, and didn't fluoresce in long wave UV. I'm getting my kitchen scale for SG testing either today or tomorrow so I'll definitely find out soon.
> View attachment 4584656
> View attachment 4584657


Such a nice gift! Good luck with SG testing, it’s quite lovely!


----------



## essiedub

Cyanide Rose said:


> Good Afternoon Jadies! Just sharing what I have been wearing lately  Have a great day!


Really pretty *cyaniderose*! I’m really liking these clear icy pieces. Are these Jadeite (or nephrite)? Also your bead bracelet has a stylized look with the occasional bigger bead. Nice design and color. That green! Sadly that bright green  just doesn’t look great on me..dunno.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

essiedub said:


> Really pretty *cyaniderose*! I’m really liking these clear icy pieces. Are these Jadeite (or nephrite)? Also your bead bracelet has a stylized look with the occasional bigger bead. Nice design and color. That green! Sadly that bright green  just doesn’t look great on me..dunno.


Hi there essiedub! Thanks so much! I put the green bracelet together with beads I purchased from a rock hound 5 or six years ago. I had my jeweler to test them a couple weeks ago, so I finally decided to do something with them. The white bangle is nephrite, everything else is jadeite. I have been on an icy kick lately, using my anniversary as my excuse to splurge 

So sorry green doesn’t work for you.  I don’t think lavender looks good on me at all and I really love lavender jadeite. Oh well, you can’t have it all right? Thanks so much again


----------



## berniechocolate

AJadecent Angle said:


> Here's an incredibly small bangle my mother used to wear, currently hanging around as a decoration really, as my mother's wrist has now outgrown it. Most likely vintage as well since it's been with her throughout her youth as she's now in her mid 40s.
> Now I can't say if it's Grade A but it hasn't glowed in long wave UV, has some heft to it, and has a light crisp clink that resonated alittle when struck with another piece of jade. I could try to get it certified but I don't know any place to get it verified near Brooklyn at least lol.




It looks like grade A . No red flags . You mother’s bangle looks like medium grain green . Greens are really quite $$$ these days . Lucky u to inherit a heirloom piece .

Usually treated jade feels lighter , and also it’s hard to see any grains ( unless it’s icy ,and fine grain  so as a good measure I always get the icy tested just to be sure if they are too good to be true )


----------



## berniechocolate

Cyanide Rose said:


> Good Afternoon Jadies! Just sharing what I have been wearing lately  Have a great day!


The leaf so delicate and pretty !  Leaves are really pretty when they are carved out in icy jade like this . I have an unhealthy obsession with icy Jadeite . 

dunno why , my mom Says but there’s not much color , it’s like wearing a block of ice . But that’s really what appeals to me . It’s like so nice and clean , like a block of ice . Can’t go wrong with anything color wardrobe .


----------



## berniechocolate

I m having an eczema attack on my neck. So have to skip necklaces for abit . 

Too many bangles , only a pair of hands .  Wearing icy white on left and then a slim  bluish green  jadeite bangle on my right . ( the first two pictures are the same bangle with different lighting conditions) 

 I feel that green tones is not an easy color to carry off for me ,  so I need it to be either very vivid , if not then the translucence has to appeal to me to find it interesting . 

This green is abit of a chameleon , it goes from being really translucent in good sunlight to a subdued deep blue indoors when the light is not so good .


----------



## Beadweaver

berniechocolate said:


> I m having an eczema attack on my neck. So have to skip necklaces for abit .
> 
> Too many bangles , only a pair of hands .  Wearing icy white on left and then a slim  bluish green  jadeite bangle on my right . ( the first two pictures are the same bangle with different lighting conditions)
> 
> I feel that green tones is not an easy color to carry off for me ,  so I need it to be either very vivid , if not then the translucence has to appeal to me to find it interesting .
> 
> This green is abit of a chameleon , it goes from being really translucent in good sunlight to a subdued deep blue indoors when the light is not so good .



Such beautiful bangles!


----------



## Beadweaver

I'm wearing my jade bangle from Russia today.  It's my smallest size so I may leave it on for a while.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

berniechocolate said:


> It looks like grade A . No red flags . You mother’s bangle looks like medium grain green . Greens are really quite $$$ these days . Lucky u to inherit a heirloom piece .
> 
> Usually treated jade feels lighter , and also it’s hard to see any grains ( unless it’s icy ,and fine grain  so as a good measure I always get the icy tested just to be sure if they are too good to be true )


Yep, it's grade A, did SG on it and was 3.34G, so that's a plus!
A negative is that my wrists is way too big to fit in her bangle so.. Still hangs around as a decor since it's still a sight to look at.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

berniechocolate said:


> I m having an eczema attack on my neck. So have to skip necklaces for abit .
> 
> Too many bangles , only a pair of hands .  Wearing icy white on left and then a slim  bluish green  jadeite bangle on my right . ( the first two pictures are the same bangle with different lighting conditions)
> 
> I feel that green tones is not an easy color to carry off for me ,  so I need it to be either very vivid , if not then the translucence has to appeal to me to find it interesting .
> 
> This green is abit of a chameleon , it goes from being really translucent in good sunlight to a subdued deep blue indoors when the light is not so good .


I feel you on the eczema attacks, they're a  PAIN to deal with (literally). Also that bangle looks like those party glowing bracelets that light up in the dark oddly enough lol.
Additionally I'm surprised about everyone's dedication to wearing a bangle (forever or not) as I tend to be scared on having a piece of jewelry possibly stuck onto you with a possibility of it never getting off without massive amounts of pain, especially when your main hand is your left so that increases the chance of anything hanging on your left arm more prone to chips if you aren't careful..


----------



## jadeitefan

A little chunkier than I’m used to but it’s been on my wrist since it arrived the other week.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Sorry for potential spam but here's some shoddy shots of my beaded bracelets.
Is it normal for some jade beads to have some scratch marks that isn't visible without light (but then it's still barely noticebale) along with it being noticeable when you run your fingernail/metal on it? Asking this as it's happening to several of my jade beads, probably a result of the beads falling off when the thread broke off.


----------



## berniechocolate

hmm I tend to have a weakness for bangles which are highly translucent . Amongst some of these bangles , they have this inner glow quality , that the gemologist calls Chatoyancy .  When i asked why , he says it’s the way icy jadeite particles are tightly knit , that it creates an optical illusion of bending light waves like it “ emits light “ .  

By the way I m from Singapore , where do you hail from  .  In Singapore most tend to send their jadeite to Nanyang Gemological institute . Because of this thread , whenever I go there to get stuff tested , I often wonder if anybody else is from this Tpf thread haha 

I need by bangle . At least I have to wear one on the left always . Right side optional . Lol else I find like I m missing a limb or something . It gives me something to look at while waiting for the traffic light to turn green ! 

do you get your beads off when zzzz or do you wear ‘em to snooze ! 

To answer your question , most jadeite , even the very expensive variety , might have some marks . For beads , because these beads are usually handcrafted it isn’t out of the ordinary to find some surface imperfections . As long as like it isn’t an outright crack with your fingers I wouldn’t be too worried about it .  But yes , they hitting the floor can create stuff like cracks . But I don’t see any on the pictures you are showing ? Are you able to live with them ?  






AJadecent Angle said:


> I feel you on the eczema attacks, they're a  PAIN to deal with (literally). Also that bangle looks like those party glowing bracelets that light up in the dark oddly enough lol.
> Additionally I'm surprised about everyone's dedication to wearing a bangle (forever or not) as I tend to be scared on having a piece of jewelry possibly stuck onto you with a possibility of it never getting off without massive amounts of pain, especially when your main hand is your left so that increases the chance of anything hanging on your left arm more prone to chips if you aren't careful..





AJadecent Angle said:


> Sorry for potential spam but here's some shoddy shots of my beaded bracelets.
> Is it normal for some jade beads to have some scratch marks that isn't visible without light (but then it's still barely noticebale) along with it being noticeable when you run your fingernail/metal on it? Asking this as it's happening to several of my jade beads, probably a result of the beads falling off when the thread broke off.
> View attachment 4586734
> View attachment 4586735


----------



## berniechocolate

Beadweaver said:


> I'm wearing my jade bangle from Russia today.  It's my smallest size so I may leave it on for a while.



Is this nephrite ? The orange patch is so pretty ! I like your very slim gold bangle look with it . It’s look very dainty


----------



## berniechocolate

jadeitefan said:


> A little chunkier than I’m used to but it’s been on my wrist since it arrived the other week.



this bangle is so thick and scrumptious !


----------



## AJadecent Angle

berniechocolate said:


> hmm I tend to have a weakness for bangles which are highly translucent . Amongst some of these bangles , they have this inner glow quality , that the gemologist calls Chatoyancy .  When i asked why , he says it’s the way icy jadeite particles are tightly knit , that it creates an optical illusion of bending light waves like it “ emits light “ .
> 
> By the way I m from Singapore , where do you hail from  .  In Singapore most tend to send their jadeite to Nanyang Gemological institute . Because of this thread , whenever I go there to get stuff tested , I often wonder if anybody else is from this Tpf thread haha
> 
> I need by bangle . At least I have to wear one on the left always . Right side optional . Lol else I find like I m missing a limb or something . It gives me something to look at while waiting for the traffic light to turn green !
> 
> do you get your beads off when zzzz or do you wear ‘em to snooze !
> 
> To answer your question , most jadeite , even the very expensive variety , might have some marks . For beads , because these beads are usually handcrafted it isn’t out of the ordinary to find some surface imperfections . As long as like it isn’t an outright crack with your fingers I wouldn’t be too worried about it .  But yes , they hitting the floor can create stuff like cracks . But I don’t see any on the pictures you are showing ? Are you able to live with them ?


Ahh.. I see, I've heard you can wear bangles as necklaces too but that can be pretty inconvenient with it's bulk too, also I feel you on needing accessories to feel whole, it's how I feel with my pendant honestly lol.
I'm Asian American so basically was born in the US, whereas my parents are from Ipoh, Malaysia. I am aware of 2 jades my father owns that are cert'ed, one by GTC, another by a lab within the Guangzhou/ or Guangdong Pronvinces.
Yes I do take my beads off when I hit the beauty sleep button, and when I want to wash it thoroughly, additionally the beads don't have the cracks due to how miniscule it is, but they're noticeable once you run your nails/metal onto it. It's to where you can get caught in one of them as it's sometimes sudden too! I'm able to live my life with them knowing they have quite the flaws on, but I always tell myself that's what makes them flawless in the end. (Although doing tasks that involves physical training does prove a bit challenging as to not knocking the beads too hard)


----------



## jadeitebear

berniechocolate said:


> I m having an eczema attack on my neck. So have to skip necklaces for abit .
> 
> Too many bangles , only a pair of hands .  Wearing icy white on left and then a slim  bluish green  jadeite bangle on my right . ( the first two pictures are the same bangle with different lighting conditions)
> 
> I feel that green tones is not an easy color to carry off for me ,  so I need it to be either very vivid , if not then the translucence has to appeal to me to find it interesting .
> 
> This green is abit of a chameleon , it goes from being really translucent in good sunlight to a subdued deep blue indoors when the light is not so good .


Hello Bernie, your green chameleon bangle is just wow. Luscious and watery. I like the slim style and I agree that the blue green jade is difficult to match. And then its color changes, ha! Your icy white one simply glows! I'm jelly of the access you get to beautiful jades in SG, not so much in Calif., or super expensive.


Beadweaver said:


> I'm wearing my jade bangle from Russia today.  It's my smallest size so I may leave it on for a while.


Beadweaver, is this Russian nephrite? Very creamy white and delicate sunny yellow. The color combination looks great on you with the thin gold bangle. When I see your "signature" gold bangle, I know a great stack is in about to be in sight  Who is the seller for those gold bangles again? I have been looking for a thin silver or white gold one since I can only pull off wearing white metal.


jadeitefan said:


> A little chunkier than I’m used to but it’s been on my wrist since it arrived the other week.


Jadeitefan, the chunky white bangle suits you very well. Wearing a wide bangle can feel so comforting. I can see why you are sticking with it.
Beautiful jades, Ajadecent, especially your mom's bangle. Lucky u!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

jadeitebear said:


> Hello Bernie, your green chameleon bangle is just wow. Luscious and watery. I like the slim style and I agree that the blue green jade is difficult to match. And then its color changes, ha! Your icy white one simply glows! I'm jelly of the access you get to beautiful jades in SG, not so much in Calif., or super expensive.
> 
> Beadweaver, is this Russian nephrite? Very creamy white and delicate sunny yellow. The color combination looks great on you with the thin gold bangle. When I see your "signature" gold bangle, I know a great stack is in about to be in sight  Who is the seller for those gold bangles again? I have been looking for a thin silver or white gold one since I can only pull off wearing white metal.
> 
> Jadeitefan, the chunky white bangle suits you very well. Wearing a wide bangle can feel so comforting. I can see why you are sticking with it.
> Beautiful jades, Ajadecent, especially your mom's bangle. Lucky u!


Thanks lol, also jade is pretty easy to weigh in SG testing really, as long as you have a scale and a calculator (to divide the dry weight and water displacement weight) since Jade has a specific range to land in terms of grams (3.33 ideally for jadeite and 2.90 at least for nephrite). There are videos too in case you need some instructions to do SG tests.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Happy weekend, everyone! I think I finally see the light lavender in this bangle! This mystic knot is bigger than I expected  

@AJadecent Angle , I’m from KL, Malaysia!


----------



## SmokieDragon

berniechocolate said:


> I m having an eczema attack on my neck. So have to skip necklaces for abit .
> 
> Too many bangles , only a pair of hands .  Wearing icy white on left and then a slim  bluish green  jadeite bangle on my right . ( the first two pictures are the same bangle with different lighting conditions)
> 
> I feel that green tones is not an easy color to carry off for me ,  so I need it to be either very vivid , if not then the translucence has to appeal to me to find it interesting .
> 
> This green is abit of a chameleon , it goes from being really translucent in good sunlight to a subdued deep blue indoors when the light is not so good .



Love how your bluish green bangle changes colour in that way! The deep blue is very pretty when indoors!

Just wondering, since I'm a relative newbie here, can jade bangles sustain damage from stacking with gold / metal bracelets? I always try to buffer mine with a leather bangle / mainly soft metal mesh bangle but inevitably, these bangles also have hard metal parts which give me some anxiety when I hear them hitting against the jadeite / nephrite. Am I being paranoid?


----------



## AJadecent Angle

SmokieDragon said:


> Happy weekend, everyone! I think I finally see the light lavender in this bangle! This mystic knot is bigger than I expected
> 
> @AJadecent Angle , I’m from KL, Malaysia!


The cool tones of the silver chains and bracelet compliments the bangle really well as a subtle statement!
And ayyy! A fellow Malay! Selamat pagi!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

SmokieDragon said:


> Love how your bluish green bangle changes colour in that way! The deep blue is very pretty when indoors!
> 
> Just wondering, since I'm a relative newbie here, can jade bangles sustain damage from stacking with gold / metal bracelets? I always try to buffer mine with a leather bangle / mainly soft metal mesh bangle but inevitably, these bangles also have hard metal parts which give me some anxiety when I hear them hitting against the jadeite / nephrite. Am I being paranoid?


You definitely aren't the only one, considering metal is softer than jadeite/nephrite, you should be fine. Unless it knocks onto each other really hard then be cautious of that as it has happened more than once at my time of being a newbie Jadie starting since September-ish. With a very small chip to my highly favored Guanyin pendant I wear that was gifted to my father when it knocked on my bead bracelet.. It really messed me up abit too as it happened literally 2 days ago, my parents were surprisigly chill and understanding on how sad I was although it has smoothened out by itself miraculously and it's not even noticeable unless pointed out. 
Here are the pics and the chip.




It even came with a cert too! (Believe this was from the Guangzhou Province)
	

		
			
		

		
	



So note to self: Treat your jades like highly prized and glampurized pet rocks.


----------



## SmokieDragon

AJadecent Angle said:


> The cool tones of the silver chains and bracelet compliments the bangle really well as a subtle statement!
> And ayyy! A fellow Malay! Selamat pagi!
> 
> Unless it knocks onto each other really hard then be cautious of that as it has happened more than once at my time of being a newbie Jadie starting since September-ish



Thanks so much! Selamat malam here, LOL!

Sorry this has happened to your pendant - I can't notice it from the pics so that means it's not too bad. Since I wear a bangle on each wrist and somehow like to stretch my arms out together, I have hit my bangles together before. So I tell myself that I must be more careful - easier said than done.

So now I can breathe easier with metal and jadeite hehe


----------



## Cyanide Rose

berniechocolate said:


> The leaf so delicate and pretty !  Leaves are really pretty when they are carved out in icy jade like this . I have an unhealthy obsession with icy Jadeite .
> 
> dunno why , my mom Says but there’s not much color , it’s like wearing a block of ice . But that’s really what appeals to me . It’s like so nice and clean , like a block of ice . Can’t go wrong with anything color wardrobe .



Your bangles are TDF! I love the icy look too! I have never thought about matching, that’s a great point   The leaf in your avatar is amazing!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

AJadecent Angle said:


> You definitely aren't the only one, considering metal is softer than jadeite/nephrite, you should be fine. Unless it knocks onto each other really hard then be cautious of that as it has happened more than once at my time of being a newbie Jadie starting since September-ish. With a very small chip to my highly favored Guanyin pendant I wear that was gifted to my father when it knocked on my bead bracelet.. It really messed me up abit too as it happened literally 2 days ago, my parents were surprisigly chill and understanding on how sad I was although it has smoothened out by itself miraculously and it's not even noticeable unless pointed out.
> Here are the pics and the chip.
> View attachment 4587391
> View attachment 4587392
> View attachment 4587393
> 
> It even came with a cert too! (Believe this was from the Guangzhou Province)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4587394
> 
> So note to self: Treat your jades like highly prized and glampurized pet rocks.


Sorry your pendent chipped, It is very hard to see but you know it’s there. I completely understand, I dropped a carved hetian bangle a while back and it took me a while to get over that one. Truly a lesson learned for sure. Thankfully you can still wear your beautiful pendant


----------



## Cyanide Rose

For a while I collected jadeite slabs, so I decided to make them into pendants with my dremel. I wore this one today and and some silver bangles  I hope all the Jadies are enjoying their weekend!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Cyanide Rose said:


> Sorry your pendent chipped, It is very hard to see but you know it’s there. I completely understand, I dropped a carved hetian bangle a while back and it took me a while to get over that one. Truly a lesson learned for sure. Thankfully you can still wear your beautiful pendant


It's fine and true, still wearable and looks glamourous. 


Cyanide Rose said:


> For a while I collected jadeite slabs, so I decided to make them into pendants with my dremel. I wore this one today and and some silver bangles  I hope all the Jadies are enjoying their weekend!


Hope you're having a good weekend too! Mine is pretty lazy aside from the usual weight lifting and yoga. 
Also that pendant looks so simplistic yet so pretty, the orange crust on it adds to it's beauty too, and how much do jade slabs cost usually? I know they're much cheaper than a carved piece usually but expensive than a rough piece.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

AJadecent Angle said:


> It's fine and true, still wearable and looks glamourous.
> 
> Hope you're having a good weekend too! Mine is pretty lazy aside from the usual weight lifting and yoga.
> Also that pendant looks so simplistic yet so pretty, the orange crust on it adds to it's beauty too, and how much do jade slabs cost usually? I know they're much cheaper than a carved piece usually but expensive than a rough piece.


Thank you so much! They were pretty inexpensive when I purchased them a few years ago but if you have a jade seller you are comfortable with, you can get some from them. Mine were made from small finds or leftovers 

I use this one as my worry stone when I’m in the office trying to brainstorm. Jade truly is special stone and addictive 

ETA: I really need to get into yoga


----------



## berniechocolate

jadeitebear said:


> Hello Bernie, your green chameleon bangle is just wow. Luscious and watery. I like the slim style and I agree that the blue green jade is difficult to match. And then its color changes, ha! Your icy white one simply glows! I'm jelly of the access you get to beautiful jades in SG, not so much in Calif., or super expensive.
> 
> Beadweaver, is this Russian nephrite? Very creamy white and delicate sunny yellow. The color combination looks great on you with the thin gold bangle. When I see your "signature" gold bangle, I know a great stack is in about to be in sight  Who is the seller for those gold bangles again? I have been looking for a thin silver or white gold one since I can only pull off wearing white metal.
> 
> Jadeitefan, the chunky white bangle suits you very well. Wearing a wide bangle can feel so comforting. I can see why you are sticking with it.
> Beautiful jades, Ajadecent, especially your mom's bangle. Lucky u!



Hi there ! Actually most of my stuff are from HK ! But yes u are right being in a country where there’s lots of Chinese , Jade is more easily availed because it’s a cultural thing and many Chinese have some jade in the family usually for the auspicious meanings and good tidings it supposedly brings  



SmokieDragon said:


> Happy weekend, everyone! I think I finally see the light lavender in this bangle! This mystic knot is bigger than I expected
> 
> @AJadecent Angle , I’m from KL, Malaysia!



Wow , I like the way you stacked ‘em with other accessories .  Are u wearing one of your left and right ? 

To answer your earlier question , so far I do wear my bangles with some kind of bangles or bracelet . And they don’t sustain any kind of damage . Jadeite is quite hard and not easily scratch , so I think while there’s more of a danger if you bang them against something hard or dropped them , I don’t think a bangle or two will do any harm when scratch .

Jade has a hardness of 7 on moh scale , but try not to wear 2 jade bangles together on the same Hand. With the same hardness I m not sure if it’s good for them to bang against each other so much . 



AJadecent Angle said:


> You definitely aren't the only one, considering metal is softer than jadeite/nephrite, you should be fine. Unless it knocks onto each other really hard then be cautious of that as it has happened more than once at my time of being a newbie Jadie starting since September-ish. With a very small chip to my highly favored Guanyin pendant I wear that was gifted to my father when it knocked on my bead bracelet.. It really messed me up abit too as it happened literally 2 days ago, my parents were surprisigly chill and understanding on how sad I was although it has smoothened out by itself miraculously and it's not even noticeable unless pointed out.
> Here are the pics and the chip.
> View attachment 4587391
> View attachment 4587392
> View attachment 4587393
> 
> It even came with a cert too! (Believe this was from the Guangzhou Province)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4587394
> 
> So note to self: Treat your jades like highly prized and glampurized pet rocks.



u try to soak in water for abit . This happen once with a pendant of mine . It was a very tiny pendant . I dropped it . And most of the pendant was fine . But at the sharper edge , it sustain a tiny dot scratch  . I soak in water and added a few drops of olive oil  for a few hours . Maybe the surface scratch was incredibly tiny , after that I didn’t notice anymore .



SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! Selamat malam here, LOL!
> 
> Sorry this has happened to your pendant - I can't notice it from the pics so that means it's not too bad. Since I wear a bangle on each wrist and somehow like to stretch my arms out together, I have hit my bangles together before. So I tell myself that I must be more careful - easier said than done.
> 
> So now I can breathe easier with metal and jadeite hehe





Cyanide Rose said:


> For a while I collected jadeite slabs, so I decided to make them into pendants with my dremel. I wore this one today and and some silver bangles  I hope all the Jadies are enjoying their weekend!



wow in raw and simple form , it actually looks very trendy with the oblongish shape and bits of orange in it . You really do love your jade !


----------



## AJadecent Angle

berniechocolate said:


> Hi there ! Actually most of my stuff are from HK ! But yes u are right being in a country where there’s lots of Chinese , Jade is more easily availed because it’s a cultural thing and many Chinese have some jade in the family usually for the auspicious meanings and good tidings it supposedly brings
> 
> 
> 
> Wow , I like the way you stacked ‘em with other accessories .  Are u wearing one of your left and right ?
> 
> To answer your earlier question , so far I do wear my bangles with some kind of bangles or bracelet . And they don’t sustain any kind of damage . Jadeite is quite hard and not easily scratch , so I think while there’s more of a danger if you bang them against something hard or dropped them , I don’t think a bangle or two will do any harm when scratch .
> 
> Jade has a hardness of 7 on moh scale , but try not to wear 2 jade bangles together on the same Hand. With the same hardness I m not sure if it’s good for them to bang against each other so much .
> 
> 
> 
> u try to soak in water for abit . This happen once with a pendant of mine . It was a very tiny pendant . I dropped it . And most of the pendant was fine . But at the sharper edge , it sustain a tiny dot scratch  . I soak in water and added a few drops of olive oil  for a few hours . Maybe the surface scratch was incredibly tiny , after that I didn’t notice anymore .


I believe JKP or some other OG Jadie user here replied in page 620-ish on how banging/knocking 2 jades together is ill-advised with a quote going along "The only way a jade can break is with it's own kind." Even a gentle knock wasn't a good idea as a user had a very light chip on her bangle when they were knocking ever so slightly for the chime, so I suspect it was a rather thin layer of jade that must've made such a light chip somehow.
Also I believe the soaking in water was the reason the chip smoothed out for my pendant as I tend to enjoy showering multiple times a day (bad for my eczema-prone skin I know I know...), although I haven't used olive oil mostly cause my parents nor I have ever seen any uses for it really.


----------



## jadeitebear

AJadecent Angle said:


> You definitely aren't the only one, considering metal is softer than jadeite/nephrite, you should be fine. Unless it knocks onto each other really hard then be cautious of that as it has happened more than once at my time of being a newbie Jadie starting since September-ish. With a very small chip to my highly favored Guanyin pendant I wear that was gifted to my father when it knocked on my bead bracelet.. It really messed me up abit too as it happened literally 2 days ago, my parents were surprisigly chill and understanding on how sad I was although it has smoothened out by itself miraculously and it's not even noticeable unless pointed out.
> Here are the pics and the chip.
> View attachment 4587391
> View attachment 4587392
> View attachment 4587393
> 
> It even came with a cert too! (Believe this was from the Guangzhou Province)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4587394
> 
> So note to self: Treat your jades like highly prized and glampurized pet rocks.


Sorry this happened to your pendant. It is understandable to make you sad as you know it's there. Though, I had to look in the pic where you circled it because I could not find a chip it in the first picture.


Cyanide Rose said:


> Thank you so much! They were pretty inexpensive when I purchased them a few years ago but if you have a jade seller you are comfortable with, you can get some from them. Mine were made from small finds or leftovers
> 
> I use this one as my worry stone when I’m in the office trying to brainstorm. Jade truly is special stone and addictive
> 
> ETA: I really need to get into yoga


CR, I love the shape and jade textures of your slab pendants. I think they are more modern and versatile than carved ones, ihmo. The color of your worry stone is very unique. Such bright and energetic stone must be great when brainstorming!

Hope you are having a lovely weekend, everyone!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

jadeitebear said:


> Sorry this happened to your pendant. It is understandable to make you sad as you know it's there. Though, I had to look in the pic where you circled it because I could not find a chip it in the first picture.
> 
> CR, I love the shape and jade textures of your slab pendants. I think they are more modern and versatile than carved ones, ihmo. The color of your worry stone is very unique. Such bright and energetic stone must be great when brainstorming!
> 
> Hope you are having a lovely weekend, everyone!


Yeah, safe to say no matter how small a chip or a crack is, it'll always affect your emotions with jewelry knowing you paid quite some money for it. Also I do agree with the slab pendants being modern and versatile, cause most carved jade pieces are usually based on Chinese history and religions. So it's quite uncommon to see a jade carved into let's say... Hello Kitty or maybe a landscape pendant that has a modern city as a pendant.
Probably why bangles, beaded accessories, cabs are highly priced and sought after (sometimes even more than pendants) due to it's simplicity,versatility, amount of materials used, and amount of jades that has been wasted to make such products.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Here's a rich spinach/forest green Buddha that costed $380 which was bought alongside the Hetian jade Pixiu carving. It looks mesmorizing under a strong light with it's greens making itself known.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

berniechocolate said:


> Hi there ! Actually most of my stuff are from HK ! But yes u are right being in a country where there’s lots of Chinese , Jade is more easily availed because it’s a cultural thing and many Chinese have some jade in the family usually for the auspicious meanings and good tidings it supposedly brings
> 
> 
> 
> Wow , I like the way you stacked ‘em with other accessories .  Are u wearing one of your left and right ?
> 
> To answer your earlier question , so far I do wear my bangles with some kind of bangles or bracelet . And they don’t sustain any kind of damage . Jadeite is quite hard and not easily scratch , so I think while there’s more of a danger if you bang them against something hard or dropped them , I don’t think a bangle or two will do any harm when scratch .
> 
> Jade has a hardness of 7 on moh scale , but try not to wear 2 jade bangles together on the same Hand. With the same hardness I m not sure if it’s good for them to bang against each other so much .
> 
> 
> 
> u try to soak in water for abit . This happen once with a pendant of mine . It was a very tiny pendant . I dropped it . And most of the pendant was fine . But at the sharper edge , it sustain a tiny dot scratch  . I soak in water and added a few drops of olive oil  for a few hours . Maybe the surface scratch was incredibly tiny , after that I didn’t notice anymore .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow in raw and simple form , it actually looks very trendy with the oblongish shape and bits of orange in it . You really do love your jade !


LOL Thanks BC! Yes, my obsession is pretty bad


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> Sorry this happened to your pendant. It is understandable to make you sad as you know it's there. Though, I had to look in the pic where you circled it because I could not find a chip it in the first picture.
> 
> CR, I love the shape and jade textures of your slab pendants. I think they are more modern and versatile than carved ones, ihmo. The color of your worry stone is very unique. Such bright and energetic stone must be great when brainstorming!
> 
> Hope you are having a lovely weekend, everyone!


My weekend was pretty nice, hanging out with the family 

Thanks for your kind words, I am dabbling with wearing larger pendants and something other than diamonds. I never really felt like I could pull them off. Some of my friends with bold personalities wear such pretty statement pieces, so I went for it today


----------



## Cyanide Rose

AJadecent Angle said:


> Here's a rich spinach/forest green Buddha that costed $380 which was bought alongside the Hetian jade Pixiu carving. It looks mesmorizing under a strong light with it's greens making itself known.
> View attachment 4587901
> View attachment 4587902


This is very pretty too, is it nephrite? You really found some great pieces!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Cyanide Rose said:


> This is very pretty too, is it nephrite? You really found some great pieces!


It's Jadeite actually, and thanks! Oddly enough Nephrite is surprisingly hard to come by from where I live despite it being much more common to find in general than Jadeite.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Good morning Jadies! Wearing more jadeite today. As much as I don’t want to I may have to put a metal bail on this one. It’s a little to heavy for this green thread and the hole is too tiny for leather. Enjoying my last day of sun before another cold front comes in tomorrow


----------



## Beadweaver

berniechocolate said:


> Is this nephrite ? The orange patch is so pretty ! I like your very slim gold bangle look with it . It’s look very dainty


Thank you,  Yes this bangle is Siberian nephrite.  The white on this bangle is very bright white and glows the most out of my bangles. I bought it from a vender on Etsy 9SJW.  He closes down his store from time to time and you have to be patient with special orders.


----------



## Beadweaver

jadeitebear said:


> Hello Bernie, your green chameleon bangle is just wow. Luscious and watery. I like the slim style and I agree that the blue green jade is difficult to match. And then its color changes, ha! Your icy white one simply glows! I'm jelly of the access you get to beautiful jades in SG, not so much in Calif., or super expensive.
> 
> Beadweaver, is this Russian nephrite? Very creamy white and delicate sunny yellow. The color combination looks great on you with the thin gold bangle. When I see your "signature" gold bangle, I know a great stack is in about to be in sight  Who is the seller for those gold bangles again? I have been looking for a thin silver or white gold one since I can only pull off wearing white metal.
> 
> Jadeitefan, the chunky white bangle suits you very well. Wearing a wide bangle can feel so comforting. I can see why you are sticking with it.
> Beautiful jades, Ajadecent, especially your mom's bangle. Lucky u!



Jadeitebear  I bought this 22k gold bangle at an antique store.  There were two of them and I wish I had bought both.


----------



## essiedub

Cyanide Rose said:


> For a while I collected jadeite slabs, so I decided to make them into pendants with my dremel. I wore this one today and and some silver bangles  I hope all the Jadies are enjoying their weekend!


Your wrist and hand  look so chic modern glam! It all works so well together. That ring is so cool with the asymmetrical coloring.  I like this slab idea. Tell us more


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cyanide Rose said:


> Good morning Jadies! Wearing more jadeite today. As much as I don’t want to I may have to put a metal bail on this one. It’s a little to heavy for this green thread and the hole is too tiny for leather. Enjoying my last day of sun before another cold front comes in tomorrow



Love your pendant and bangles!  Don't think I've seen your green and white one before - I love how clean and striking the green looks against the white!


----------



## SmokieDragon

berniechocolate said:


> Wow , I like the way you stacked ‘em with other accessories .  Are u wearing one of your left and right ?
> 
> Jade has a hardness of 7 on moh scale , but try not to wear 2 jade bangles together on the same Hand. With the same hardness I m not sure if it’s good for them to bang against each other so much .



Thanks so much! Yes, I'm wearing one bangle each on my left and right wrist - the picture I posted is of my right wrist. On my left, I also wear a watch and a buffer bracelet.

I have also been warned against wearing 2 jade bangles together cos they will break, according to the jade seller in my area


----------



## Cyanide Rose

essiedub said:


> Your wrist and hand  look so chic modern glam! It all works so well together. That ring is so cool with the asymmetrical coloring.  I like this slab idea. Tell us more


Thanks so much essiedub! My hubby purchased me a dremel and I have smoothed out some rough areas on a few bangles and polished some stuff too. Then JB sent me the YouTube video and I gave it a try. Here are some of the slabs I turned into pendants but it took a longgggg time to do


----------



## Cyanide Rose

SmokieDragon said:


> Love your pendant and bangles!  Don't think I've seen your green and white one before - I love how clean and striking the green looks against the white!


Thanks SD! This is one of the first bangles I purchased when I started my jade obsession  What are you wearing today?


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks so much essiedub! My hubby purchased me a dremel and I have smoothed out some rough areas on a few bangles and polished some stuff too. Then JB sent me the YouTube video and I gave it a try. Here are some of the slabs I turned into pendants but it took a longgggg time to do


Not gonna lie, those slabs look D R E A M Y, and look like they could be great for those wind chimes/bell thingies that are held outside a porch and when the wind blows on it, it creates such a melodic, dreamy tone.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

AJadecent Angle said:


> Not gonna lie, those slabs look D R E A M Y, and look like they could be great for those wind chimes/bell thingies that are held outside a porch and when the wind blows on it, it creates such a melodic, dreamy tone.


Thanks AA! That would be one pretty wind chime


----------



## jadeitebear

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks so much essiedub! My hubby purchased me a dremel and I have smoothed out some rough areas on a few bangles and polished some stuff too. Then JB sent me the YouTube video and I gave it a try. Here are some of the slabs I turned into pendants but it took a longgggg time to do


CR, those holes look profesh! Very nice placement too. I love the white slab with green spots. Super cool asymmetrical pendant shapes!


----------



## essiedub

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks so much essiedub! My hubby purchased me a dremel and I have smoothed out some rough areas on a few bangles and polished some stuff too. Then JB sent me the YouTube video and I gave it a try. Here are some of the slabs I turned into pendants but it took a longgggg time to do


Ok wow. Like how many hours per piece to get them shiny? You polished some bangles?!  I would like a dremel!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks SD! This is one of the first bangles I purchased when I started my jade obsession  What are you wearing today?



I'm wearing my oval lavender on my left wrist and my square light green on my right wrist 

Love your pendants! They are all unique pieces


----------



## matsalice

Cyanide Rose said:


> For a while I collected jadeite slabs, so I decided to make them into pendants with my dremel. I wore this one today and and some silver bangles  I hope all the Jadies are enjoying their weekend!


I like your Jadeite ring. You have such a good collection of Jadeite jade as well. And your nephrite bangle is just gorgeous in the sunshine


----------



## AJadecent Angle

So ummm.. My mother and I went on an another Jade haul... This is one of the jades my mother bought despite my protest to wear it so she can have it. It's safe to say that Chinatown in Manhattan is where you have a better chance of getting an authentic piece of Jade(ite) despite it's jaw dropping price. I'll take more pictures later on in the day!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Alright here's some shoddy pics of the Jades we got in Chinatown! Hopefully I'll take better pictures tomorrow individually so you can see them in it's full beauty.





Oh and here are a pic of Pixiu and Jin-Chan carvings the saleswoman was kind to allow me to take a pic of. (Yes she was the one managing the jade shop named in the box first picture)


----------



## BreadnGem

SmokieDragon said:


> I'm wearing my oval lavender on my left wrist and my square light green on my right wrist
> 
> Love your pendants! They are all unique pieces



Do you always wear a bangle on each wrist? I try out that look every now and then but every time, I’ll last a few days and take one off again, because I’m self conscious and worried that it’ll look “too much”. Although I really want to rock that two-bangle look, I struggle to wrap my head around it somehow


----------



## AJadecent Angle

BreadnGem said:


> Do you always wear a bangle on each wrist? I try out that look every now and then but every time, I’ll last a few days and take one off again, because I’m self conscious and worried that it’ll look “too much”. Although I really want to rock that two-bangle look, I struggle to wrap my head around it somehow


Ideally you would want to as stacking jade bangles/bead bracelets are ill-advised unless you have something to keep them from banging onto each other (silicone bead bracelets for example). Imho wearing a bangle on each wrist isn't necessary if you don't wanna as it can have quite a weight strain on your wrists in the long run lol.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> CR, those holes look profesh! Very nice placement too. I love the white slab with green spots. Super cool asymmetrical pendant shapes!



Thanks a bunch JB! I do want to finish the up the holes just been a bit lazy. I’ll get to them soon. I’ve been put on arm rest, hopefully not too long


----------



## Cyanide Rose

essiedub said:


> Ok wow. Like how many hours per piece to get them shiny? You polished some bangles?!  I would like a dremel!


They can be very addictive, there are so many uses for them  You have to use water and take breaks so they don’t get too hot, but I would say about an hour with all that. It is pretty fun though, if your a tinker like me


----------



## Cyanide Rose

SmokieDragon said:


> I'm wearing my oval lavender on my left wrist and my square light green on my right wrist
> 
> Love your pendants! They are all unique pieces


Thanks so much SD!  I do love the look of wearing a bangle on each wrist! I am a klutz though. I hit my hetian bangle on my pendants a lot and I still can’t figure out how, it like they are magnets for each other or something. I have hit bangles together a few times when wearing one on each wrist, but I think I was wearing my bangles too big. I may just give it another shot. I will wear beads on one wrist and bangles on the other and haven’t had that issue


----------



## Cyanide Rose

matsalice said:


> I like your Jadeite ring. You have such a good collection of Jadeite jade as well. And your nephrite bangle is just gorgeous in the sunshine


Thanks you so much mats_alice!  Unfortunately, my rings are too big now and my favorite jeweler moved  I really need new settings.  My  nephrite bangle is my fave everyday accessory for sure


----------



## Cyanide Rose

AJadecent Angle said:


> Alright here's some shoddy pics of the Jades we got in Chinatown! Hopefully I'll take better pictures tomorrow individually so you can see them in it's full beauty.
> View attachment 4589326
> View attachment 4589327
> View attachment 4589328
> View attachment 4589329
> 
> Oh and here are a pic of Pixiu and Jin-Chan carvings the saleswoman was kind to allow me to take a pic of. (Yes she was the one managing the jade shop named in the box first picture)
> View attachment 4589325



AA I didn’t know you had your own shop  I’m so jelly you can go and shop jade in person. It must be a pretty cool experience! You found some more pretty nice pieces, I love the pendants


----------



## SmokieDragon

BreadnGem said:


> Do you always wear a bangle on each wrist? I try out that look every now and then but every time, I’ll last a few days and take one off again, because I’m self conscious and worried that it’ll look “too much”. Although I really want to rock that two-bangle look, I struggle to wrap my head around it somehow



Yes, I do wear one on each wrist all the time, since end-July this year. The only time I took a break was for 2-3 days when I went to Singapore on holiday with an empty right wrist so that I could go bangle shopping. As it turned out, I found my square bangle to wear on my right wrist on my 2nd day there hehe

What's most important is to do what feels comfortable for you. To me, it doesn't look too much as I feel like I'm a late starter so I'd better make up for lost time 



AJadecent Angle said:


> Ideally you would want to as stacking jade bangles/bead bracelets are ill-advised unless you have something to keep them from banging onto each other (silicone bead bracelets for example). Imho wearing a bangle on each wrist isn't necessary if you don't wanna as it can have quite a weight strain on your wrists in the long run lol.



I think my bangles are quite light in terms of weight so it should be ok  BTW, I love your new doughnut pendant - love the lavender-green in it 



Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks so much SD!  I do love the look of wearing a bangle on each wrist! I am a klutz though. I hit my hetian bangle on my pendants a lot and I still can’t figure out how, it like they are magnets for each other or something. I have hit bangles together a few times when wearing one on each wrist, but I think I was wearing my bangles too big. I may just give it another shot. I will wear beads on one wrist and bangles on the other and haven’t had that issue



This hitting of bangle on pendant has happened to me too and I've figured out it happens when putting on earrings and when I'm holding my umbrella with 2 hands due to strong winds. So the moral of the story is, we have to be more careful and mindful of our pendants  About hitting bangles together when wearing one on each wrist, that has happened to me too cos I carelessly bring my arms too close together and also when I'm too excited! So once again, be more careful and don't get too excited


----------



## jadeitebear

SmokieDragon said:


> Yes, I do wear one on each wrist all the time, since end-July this year. The only time I took a break was for 2-3 days when I went to Singapore on holiday with an empty right wrist so that I could go bangle shopping. As it turned out, I found my square bangle to wear on my right wrist on my 2nd day there hehe
> 
> What's most important is to do what feels comfortable for you. To me, it doesn't look too much as I feel like I'm a late starter so I'd better make up for lost time
> 
> 
> 
> I think my bangles are quite light in terms of weight so it should be ok  BTW, I love your new doughnut pendant - love the lavender-green in it
> 
> 
> 
> This hitting of bangle on pendant has happened to me too and I've figured out it happens when putting on earrings and when I'm holding my umbrella with 2 hands due to strong winds. So the moral of the story is, we have to be more careful and mindful of our pendants  About hitting bangles together when wearing one on each wrist, that has happened to me too cos I carelessly bring my arms too close together and also when I'm too excited! So once again, be more careful and don't get too excited


Happens to me when I sleep with bangles on both wrists, LOL somehow they bang and I had to stop wearing one off my right wrist for now. I like the look of bangle and beads though either one on each wrist or together with some spacer.
AA - beautiful lavender jades, so nice to be able to pick them out in person!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Cyanide Rose said:


> AA I didn’t know you had your own shop  I’m so jelly you can go and shop jade in person. It must be a pretty cool experience! You found some more pretty nice pieces, I love the pendants


LOL that was a coincidence I swear! It was actually as I got along quite well with her, she (and another seller who sold jades 3 stores away from her) were very genuine in the jade business and knew how to spot a Grade B from a mile away. I'm pretty sure she has convinced my mother to go back there again next week (luckily I ordered plenty of jewelry bags for this.)


----------



## jadeitebear

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks a bunch JB! I do want to finish the up the holes just been a bit lazy. I’ll get to them soon. I’ve been put on arm rest, hopefully not too long


Speedy recovery on the arm, CR! Those holes are a lot of work!


----------



## BreadnGem

SmokieDragon said:


> Yes, I do wear one on each wrist all the time, since end-July this year. The only time I took a break was for 2-3 days when I went to Singapore on holiday with an empty right wrist so that I could go bangle shopping. As it turned out, I found my square bangle to wear on my right wrist on my 2nd day there hehe
> 
> What's most important is to do what feels comfortable for you. To me, it doesn't look too much as I feel like I'm a late starter so I'd better make up for lost time



I see. Do you change them up or is it always the same 2 bangles? Your lavender bangle is very pretty, btw. And the square one is very interesting too!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Closeup shots of the large Bi pendant in both of its sides. Funny enough the color is much more duller than it appears on camera, but still elegant. 
Also side question: Do you Jadies wash your jades with a spritz of shampoo (or body wash)? I usually do when I shower with it and haven't seen anything wrong with my Jades aside from being scented now lol.


----------



## SmokieDragon

BreadnGem said:


> I see. Do you change them up or is it always the same 2 bangles? Your lavender bangle is very pretty, btw. And the square one is very interesting too!



Thanks so much! The lavender one on my left is my permanent bangle. I haven't taken it off since the day it came on. I feel like it's a bangle I will never get tired of. 

The bangles on my right wrist get rotated every week. However, since I got my square one a month ago, I haven't been changing - it just feels like it belongs there and the square shape is very comfortable, more so than my oval lavender. I guess I will get round to doing so again eventually


----------



## SmokieDragon

AJadecent Angle said:


> Closeup shots of the large Bi pendant in both of its sides. Funny enough the color is much more duller than it appears on camera, but still elegant.
> Also side question: Do you Jadies wash your jades with a spritz of shampoo (or body wash)? I usually do when I shower with it and haven't seen anything wrong with my Jades aside from being scented now lol.
> View attachment 4590032
> 
> View attachment 4590028



Lovely shots!  Yes, I run some body wash along my bangles. Can't help doing so


----------



## SmokieDragon

My new leaf pendant


----------



## AJadecent Angle

SmokieDragon said:


> My new leaf pendant


That's so small.. I'd honestly be scared to death wearing it in fear of dropping it and losing it.
Reminds me on how I saw a small muted lavender Guan Yin "pendant" that came in pairs as they were from the same rough. They were about the same size as your leaf pendant and I literally proclaimed that those would make perfect earrings due to it's miniature size.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

SmokieDragon said:


> My new leaf pendant



I love it! I almost purchased one this size a month ago, but purchased the one I posted because it didn’t have a setting or even a hole to put on thread. If it was set like this, I would have purchased it. This a perfect size for everyday without having to take it off. It looks great on you! It’s so translucent and such a pretty color. Very pretty indeed SD


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadeitebear said:


> Speedy recovery on the arm, CR! Those holes are a lot of work!


Thanks so much JB! I was good today and yesterday but we will be in the 50’s tomorrow, so I’m back to tinkering tomorrow. LOL I gotta take advantage of a day out of the 20’s and 30’s. Finally


----------



## Cool Breeze

SmokieDragon said:


> My new leaf pendant


What a beautiful pendant!  The leaf is so sculptural and the color is beyond lovely. Truly a gem.


----------



## berniechocolate

SmokieDragon said:


> My new leaf pendant



this is so delicate and pretty ! Love the translucence


----------



## berniechocolate

Sharing some pictures of the blue green in good window sill lighting . Too many jade pictures in my Hp when I m idle ... I love it best when the translucent blue comes through in amble lighting.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Jadies I've been wondering if you have ever used any of your jade carvings to do Gua Sha on yourself just out of simple boredom? I certainly have and honestly (as I'm actually not lying) have felt my face become tighter


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cyanide Rose said:


> I love it! I almost purchased one this size a month ago, but purchased the one I posted because it didn’t have a setting or even a hole to put on thread. If it was set like this, I would have purchased it. This a perfect size for everyday without having to take it off. It looks great on you! It’s so translucent and such a pretty color. Very pretty indeed SD





Cool Breeze said:


> What a beautiful pendant!  The leaf is so sculptural and the color is beyond lovely. Truly a gem.





berniechocolate said:


> this is so delicate and pretty ! Love the translucence



Thanks so much, everyone! I feel so happy to have spotted it online  It didn't have a hole or setting and I asked the seller set it in white gold  I do take it off cos I like changing my necklaces every day  @berniechocolate , the leaf pendant in your profile picture is sooo beautiful!


----------



## SmokieDragon

berniechocolate said:


> Sharing some pictures of the blue green in good window sill lighting . Too many jade pictures in my Hp when I m idle ... I love it best when the translucent blue comes through in amble lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4591076



This must be the best picture we've seen of this bangle so far


----------



## Chloe BB

berniechocolate said:


> Sharing some pictures of the blue green in good window sill lighting . Too many jade pictures in my Hp when I m idle ... I love it best when the translucent blue comes through in amble lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4591076



Hi, I am new to this forum and pretty new to Jadeite too.

That’s a gorgeous piece.  May I know where to get this?


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Chloe BB said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum and pretty new to Jadeite too.
> 
> That’s a gorgeous piece.  May I know where to get this?


Welcome to the Jade thread (and Purse forum)! I'm sure a jade bangle of that color and translucency will cost a pretty penny or 2.


----------



## eliwon

Thank you for all your lovely pictures and sharing your huge knowledge -  I’m on page one on this theme! Could someone kindly inform about a reliable shop or two in London - would love to try on a bangle - D-shape or round/oval, any colour but partial to icy ones, or lilac (?) - ir a beautiful green one a - no price point decided yet - would London Chinatown be a possible hunting ground? TIA


----------



## AJadecent Angle

eliwon said:


> Thank you for all your lovely pictures and sharing your huge knowledge -  I’m on page one on this theme! Could someone kindly inform about a reliable shop or two in London - would love to try on a bangle - D-shape or round/oval, any colour but partial to icy ones, or lilac (?) - ir a beautiful green one a - no price point decided yet - would London Chinatown be a possible hunting ground? TIA


I believe a member or several are from London or have been in London at one point. Afaik London's Chinatown seems to be either one; sellers don't know much in terms of jade, OR there are too many unscrupulous sellers regarding jades and won't disclose the grade of the jade and any flaws regarding it. Take it as you will as this was based on what I've seen and read regarding London's Chinatown.
Now this isn't to say that Chinatowns in any areas are always/most often like that, as my Manhattan Chinatown is much more bustling, you'll have more sellers who have extensive knowledge regarding Jade(ite) (and Nephrite although it's rarer to find the latter to be sold ironically), and they will disclose any treatments/flaws done to it. So in the end you should alway visit your local Chinatown to get a final opinion regarding sellers who sell jades, make sure you ask alot of questions regarding the jades they sell too! Good luck in advance.


----------



## Chloe BB

Hello all,  I have a noob question regarding jadeite and hope I get some help here.
1) what constitute a flaw? There are some lines in my Jadeite bangles that cannot be felt on the surface.  They are very obvious on icy bangles and on bangles with two colours. I have no idea if that are natural ‘stone lines’ or internal cracks.  How to I differentiate them?.... 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Chloe BB said:


> Hello all,  I have a noob question regarding jadeite and hope I get some help here.
> 1) what constitute a flaw? There are some lines in my Jadeite bangles that cannot be felt on the surface.  They are very obvious on icy bangles and on bangles with two colours. I have no idea if that are natural ‘stone lines’ or internal cracks.  How to I differentiate them?....
> Thanks in advance!


Flaws in jadeite are much more diverse as there can be many things than can be considered a flaw both visually and physically. Such as impurities (black,brown,white dots) in a Jade, lines that can/cannot be felt are usually stone lines that are healed (this shouldn't be a worry as this causes Jadeite to be much more resistent to breaking apparently as the pressure of the microcrystalline structure is less stressed according to some sources and Jade sellers I've bought from), or internal cracks (if this is the case then wear the bangle with caution as a good hit to it will cause it to split). It's actually easy to determine a natural flaw from a manmade one (Grade B, and C) if you have the right tools and a trained eye. There's also a Jade photos reference thread which can help you see which Jade is Grade A or lower too.


----------



## Chloe BB

AJadecent Angle said:


> Flaws in jadeite are much more diverse as there can be many things than can be considered a flaw both visually and physically. Such as impurities (black,brown,white dots) in a Jade, lines that can/cannot be felt are usually stone lines that are healed (this shouldn't be a worry as this causes Jadeite to be much more resistent to breaking apparently as the pressure of the microcrystalline structure is less stressed according to some sources and Jade sellers I've bought from), or internal cracks (if this is the case then wear the bangle with caution as a good hit to it will cause it to split). It's actually easy to determine a natural flaw from a manmade one (Grade B, and C) if you have the right tools and a trained eye. There's also a Jade photos reference thread which can help you see which Jade is Grade A or lower too.



Hi, thanks for the advice. I have certification to prove the jadeites are Grade A.  However, I am concerned how the stone lines affect the value of the jadeite.   I have attached a pic of my bangle with some white lines and I am not sure if these are considered as flaws...


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Chloe BB said:


> Hi, thanks for the advice. I have certification to prove the jadeites are Grade A.  However, I am concerned how the stone lines affect the value of the jadeite.   I have attached a pic of my bangle with some white lines and I am not sure if these are considered as flaws...


Stone lines usually makes Jades' price decrease due to said flaws and how people would rather pay millions for a visually flawless, translucent, and colorful bangle. But that isn't to say stone lines makes Jade virtually worthless as there are carvers who can work around it to cleverly hide it or work around it, additionally people tend to appreciate the stone lines too as a sign of a beauty of nature's flaw sort of speak. Also I like the way the color in the bangle look like spilt calligraphy ink lol, if you ask me, the mentioned stone lines in your bangles doesn't seem like it's affecting any sort of durability at all and seems to me looks like it's just a very coarse grain in the bangle. So no worries there.


----------



## xincinsin

AJadecent Angle said:


> Stone lines usually makes Jades' price decrease due to said flaws and how people would rather pay millions for a visually flawless, translucent, and colorful bangle. But that isn't to say stone lines makes Jade virtually worthless as there are carvers who can work around it to cleverly hide it or work around it, additionally people tend to appreciate the stone lines too as a sign of a beauty of nature's flaw sort of speak. Also I like the way the color in the bangle look like spilt calligraphy ink lol, if you ask me, the mentioned stone lines in your bangles doesn't seem like it's affecting any sort of durability at all and seems to me looks like it's just a very coarse grain in the bangle. So no worries there.


Regarding flawed jade, there are queues at the National Palace Museum in Taipei to view the Jadeite Cabbage. The unknown jade sculptor incorporated the flaws and blotches in the raw material into his design to create a lifelike representation. I see this sometimes in pendants where there is irregular colouring and the carving uses that flaw ingeniously.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

xincinsin said:


> Regarding flawed jade, there are queues at the National Palace Museum in Taipei to view the Jadeite Cabbage. The unknown jade sculptor incorporated the flaws and blotches in the raw material into his design to create a lifelike representation. I see this sometimes in pendants where there is irregular colouring and the carving uses that flaw ingeniously.


Oh yeah definitely, carvings that tend to play around with irregular coloring tend to raise its worth alot more too which is impressive considering the amount of time the carver had to use from pre-planning and the execution of it.


----------



## jadeitefan

Hi! Curious.. do you all wear your jade bangle 24/7?


----------



## SmokieDragon

jadeitefan said:


> Hi! Curious.. do you all wear your jade bangle 24/7?



Yes


----------



## Junkenpo

My favorite jade are my carved pieces now.  I have way more of a color variety in my carved bangles and I'm not as picky about sizes.  I haven't gotten any new bangles for awhile, but my preference is for carved ones now.  

As far as 24/7 bangles go, I've worn one that I haven't taken off for the last 5 years.  I'm actually thinking about taking it off on New Year's day.  It's been feeling like a good time to make a change. 

Here's a repost of my carved bangles.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

jadeitefan said:


> Hi! Curious.. do you all wear your jade bangle 24/7?


If beaded bracelets count, yes, I wear them almost permanantly, taking them off only when I workout and sleep. 


Junkenpo said:


> My favorite jade are my carved pieces now.  I have way more of a color variety in my carved bangles and I'm not as picky about sizes.  I haven't gotten any new bangles for awhile, but my preference is for carved ones now.
> 
> As far as 24/7 bangles go, I've worn one that I haven't taken off for the last 5 years.  I'm actually thinking about taking it off on New Year's day.  It's been feeling like a good time to make a change.
> 
> Here's a repost of my carved bangles.


Oh right, was it Smoke that you said you wanted to take off for sometime to swap with Iroh? Also you're not the only one who's really into carved pieces. Although I have been getting second thoughts for a bangle for tactile toying purposes more than wearing as the thought of wearing it with the possibility of it being unable to be removed still scares me lol.


----------



## Chloe BB

jadeitefan said:


> Hi! Curious.. do you all wear your jade bangle 24/7?[/
> 
> 
> jadeitefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Curious.. do you all wear your jade bangle 24/7?
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t wear my bangle 24/7 coz I am quite clumsy and knocks it frequently.  I take them off once I reach home.
> 
> Just sharing a pic of the bangle I am wearing now.
Click to expand...


----------



## Chloe BB

Junkenpo said:


> My favorite jade are my carved pieces now.  I have way more of a color variety in my carved bangles and I'm not as picky about sizes.  I haven't gotten any new bangles for awhile, but my preference is for carved ones now.
> 
> As far as 24/7 bangles go, I've worn one that I haven't taken off for the last 5 years.  I'm actually thinking about taking it off on New Year's day.  It's been feeling like a good time to make a change.
> 
> Here's a repost of my carved bangles.


The carved ones are so cool.  I don’t own any yet. Hope I can find a nice carved one


----------



## AJadecent Angle

The contrast with the wooden(?) beads and the bangle is so pretty.


----------



## Chloe BB

AJadecent Angle said:


> The contrast with the wooden(?) beads and the bangle is so pretty.



I’d love to wear my bangle with jadeite bead bracelet like most of you but I don’t own any jade bracelet yet.. haha... so it’s wooden beads with bangle for now.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Chloe BB said:


> I’d love to wear my bangle with jadeite bead bracelet like most of you but I don’t own any jade bracelet yet.. haha... so it’s wooden beads with bangle for now.


If you do plan on wearing jade beads and bangles together, make sure you wear a bumper in between then so you can cushion the two from any possible chipping!


----------



## jadeitefan

Today’s chunky jadeite bangle with some sandalwood beads and a smaller oval jadeite.


----------



## jadedonuts

Junkenpo said:


> Here's a repost of my carved bangles.



I love that basketweave one. I've never seen a jade bracelet carved in that pattern and it looks like it would look great if you're dressed up or down.


----------



## jadedonuts

It's been a month since I last popped in. I thank everyone for helping me with UV testing and figuring out what was just wax or other treatments.

Here's a couple of my recent purchases. This donut is from eBay/preciousjadeite.



And I just got this little blue Guanyin and love her. I had wanted a Guanyin for a long while and also really like the blue jades I had been seeing. Yay luck and patience, I got them both in one! This one is from eBay/rp04209. This was a first purchase from her and I'm very happy. It was so hard to photograph to show the color. I might replace the wire/bail with a nicer one later.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

jadedonuts said:


> It's been a month since I last popped in. I thank everyone for helping me with UV testing and figuring out what was just wax or other treatments.
> 
> Here's a couple of my recent purchases. This donut is from eBay/preciousjadeite.
> View attachment 4600546
> 
> 
> And I just got this little blue Guanyin and love her. I had wanted a Guanyin for a long while and also really like the blue jades I had been seeing. Yay luck and patience, I got them both in one! This one is from eBay/rp04209. This was a first purchase from her and I'm very happy. It was so hard to photograph to show the color. I might replace the wire/bail with a nicer one later.
> 
> View attachment 4600553


Awww.. The Guanyin is so dainty! And the Bi pendant looks like a mint candy almost with it's pastel green and translucence.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jadedonuts said:


> It's been a month since I last popped in. I thank everyone for helping me with UV testing and figuring out what was just wax or other treatments.
> Nice finds jadedonuts!
> 
> Here's a couple of my recent purchases. This donut is from eBay/preciousjadeite.
> View attachment 4600546
> 
> 
> And I just got this little blue Guanyin and love her. I had wanted a Guanyin for a long while and also really like the blue jades I had been seeing. Yay luck and patience, I got them both in one! This one is from eBay/rp04209. This was a first purchase from her and I'm very happy. It was so hard to photograph to show the color. I might replace the wire/bail with a nicer one later.
> 
> View attachment 4600553


Nice finds jadedonuts! I love your Guanyin! I just purchased one too, I love the detail on yours. Both pieces are very pretty


----------



## Chloe BB

jadedonuts said:


> It's been a month since I last popped in. I thank everyone for helping me with UV testing and figuring out what was just wax or other treatments.
> 
> Here's a couple of my recent purchases. This donut is from eBay/preciousjadeite.
> View attachment 4600546
> 
> 
> And I just got this little blue Guanyin and love her. I had wanted a Guanyin for a long while and also really like the blue jades I had been seeing. Yay luck and patience, I got them both in one! This one is from eBay/rp04209. This was a first purchase from her and I'm very happy. It was so hard to photograph to show the color. I might replace the wire/bail with a nicer one later.
> 
> View attachment 4600553


I love the donut.  So icy and the color is so soothing.


----------



## AgeanSea7

Hello.  I'm a newbie here.  My love for jade started last year.  I bought my first 2 bangles last month.  I feel like I want to buy more.  Thanks for sharing photos of your beautiful jade bangles & pendants.  I love looking at them.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Went to one of my favorite local jade shops in the Manhattan Chinatown and got a couple of jades that I currently have one stashed somewhere. But the salewoman who we've grown very friendly for only 2 visits has recommend that I get this icy eggplant purple Guanyin jade for a price that's almost equivalent to a Google Pixelbook lol (and that's with a discount too!) 
Thoughts on it? I'm saving my money for it and may get it for my mother secretly.


----------



## SmokieDragon

AJadecent Angle said:


> Went to one of my favorite local jade shops in the Manhattan Chinatown and got a couple of jades that I currently have one stashed somewhere. But the salewoman who we've grown very friendly for only 2 visits has recommend that I get this icy eggplant purple Guanyin jade for a price that's almost equivalent to a Google Pixelbook lol (and that's with a discount too!)
> Thoughts on it? I'm saving my money for it and may get it for my mother secretly.
> View attachment 4602337
> View attachment 4602338



I think the colour is divine!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Decided to splurge a tiny bit from Gojade to get these beauties. Then get my mother this mirror as an early Christmas present and a thanks for putting up with some stuck up attitudes I've had throughout the years


----------



## piosavsfan

Anyone get any bangles during UJ's sale? I have a couple on the way!


----------



## Beadweaver

This is a black jade bangle that came from Australia.


----------



## jadeitebear

piosavsfan said:


> Anyone get any bangles during UJ's sale? I have a couple on the way!


I did not realize she had a sale, probably a good thing , pics please  would love to see what you got!


Beadweaver said:


> This is a black jade bangle that came from Australia.


Beadweaver, the black Australian jade is divine. It looks positively superb on you in combination with the sparkly gold and diamond bracelets  Is it nephrite? From the pic it looks truly all black and not gray / green. Very lovely indeed!


----------



## SmokieDragon

piosavsfan said:


> Anyone get any bangles during UJ's sale? I have a couple on the way!



Can't wait to see what you got  Thanks so much for posting! I went onto Etsy straightaway and bought a couple of my favourites  Should be here on Friday  



jadeitebear said:


> I did not realize she had a sale, probably a good thing



The sale is still on - it's not too late to get something!


----------



## jadeitefan

AJadecent Angle said:


> Went to one of my favorite local jade shops in the Manhattan Chinatown and got a couple of jades that I currently have one stashed somewhere. But the salewoman who we've grown very friendly for only 2 visits has recommend that I get this icy eggplant purple Guanyin jade for a price that's almost equivalent to a Google Pixelbook lol (and that's with a discount too!)
> Thoughts on it? I'm saving my money for it and may get it for my mother secretly.
> View attachment 4602337
> View attachment 4602338


Which store is this?


----------



## jadeitefan

The Ultimate Jadeite sale is from Dec 2-8. 30% off. Minimum order of $1000 USD.


----------



## piosavsfan

SmokieDragon said:


> Can't wait to see what you got  Thanks so much for posting! I went onto Etsy straightaway and bought a couple of my favourites  Should be here on Friday
> 
> 
> The sale is still on - it's not too late to get something!


 Can't wait to see what you got, as well! I think this is the most significant discount I recall her having in a while.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

jadeitefan said:


> Which store is this?


I’m not very sure if I can say the store name here but if not then I won’t mind the mods removing this post. The store is actually a variety of jewelry stores put into one, so the one I go to is named AAA Jade Jewelry or at least somewhere really close to that name. 
It’s also where I got my large Bi pendant and Moss-in-Snow beaded bracelet from. Honestly the problems I can see is their prices being quite high end, and that some jades may not be polished well enough; causing pits and small scratches to be revealed if you look closely or feel with your fingernail (if you’re  nitpicky about it). Otherwise the saleswoman is friendly and swears by her word that her jades are grade A or your money back (and she does specialized orders/custom orders.)
This isn’t a biased review even though it seems like it I swear!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Happy weekend, everyone! Here is the white and light green jadeite bangle I was wearing before my UJ goodies arrived. Ironically it’s also from UJ and I was wearing it when I was ordering my UJ goodies - I had just changed into it from my square bangle which I’d worn for 6.5 weeks as I felt I was getting careless with that one


----------



## SmokieDragon

My goodies from UJ arrived yesterday as expected. As it’s 30% off for orders above US$1,000, based on what I chose, it’s like getting a 2nd bangle for free and a bit more  I mentioned somewhere earlier in this thread that my next bangles would have flowery patterns and that has happened. Here is the tri-coloured one (though I think I see 4 colours)


----------



## SmokieDragon

Here is the bi-coloured one


----------



## Momoe Mint

SmokieDragon said:


> Here is the bi-coloured one


 It's lovely.  I was eyeing one icy one and it got sold, poof!  Now, deciding between a lavender (already have one from UJ)  so maybe the bright honey one.


----------



## jadeitefan

Hi! Does anyone know what is really meant when a seller talks about "stone lines"?
"Stone lines" are technically fractures in the stone, right? As I understand, some get healed naturally, which causes a coloured line (ie. "vein"), while others don't heal and are known as "stone lines"? Some can be seen within the bangle, but doesn't reach the surface of the bangle, while others do reach the surface, which is why you might feel it with your finger nail? Is my understanding correct?


----------



## Chloe BB

SmokieDragon said:


> Here is the bi-coloured one


So beautiful. I am so tempted to get from UJ too.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

jadeitefan said:


> Hi! Does anyone know what is really meant when a seller talks about "stone lines"?
> "Stone lines" are technically fractures in the stone, right? As I understand, some get healed naturally, which causes a coloured line (ie. "vein"), while others don't heal and are known as "stone lines"? Some can be seen within the bangle, but doesn't reach the surface of the bangle, while others do reach the surface, which is why you might feel it with your finger nail? Is my understanding correct?


Yes except some healed stone lines aren’t always colored in and will just be noticeable at most. Now stone lines that are on the surface is something you definitely should be wary of as it can cause a fracture on a surfacing stone line if smacked in a right angle and force.
So basically, stone lines are what majority of the jade community would consider a “flaw”, including inclusions (dark spots F.E.), cloudiness/white patchiness, uneven color distributions (more of an opinion rather than a fact), and cracks (and dendrites if we include Nephrite in here).


----------



## SmokieDragon

Momoe Mint said:


> It's lovely.  I was eyeing one icy one and it got sold, poof!  Now, deciding between a lavender (already have one from UJ)  so maybe the bright honey one.



Thanks so much! Those honey ones are lovely! Hope you manage to get something 



Chloe BB said:


> So beautiful. I am so tempted to get from UJ too.



Thanks so much! Hope you manage to get something too


----------



## jadeitelicious

SmokieDragon said:


> My goodies from UJ arrived yesterday as expected. As it’s 30% off for orders above US$1,000, based on what I chose, it’s like getting a 2nd bangle for free and a bit more  I mentioned somewhere earlier in this thread that my next bangles would have flowery patterns and that has happened. Here is the tri-coloured one (though I think I see 4 colours)


Wow! These bangles have interesting colours formations! 30% discount seems to be a good bargain.. but just a thought, doesn't it means they have high markups on normal days? Hmm...


----------



## jadeitefan

jadeitelicious said:


> Wow! These bangles have interesting colours formations! 30% discount seems to be a good bargain.. but just a thought, doesn't it means they have high markups on normal days? Hmm...


The markup might be higher, but at least the customer service is good and the shop owner is forthcoming about whether or not there are flaws in the piece - so you know what you're getting into.


----------



## mintea

Hi all! Love all the jade posted lately, including the UJ sale hauls! There's something to be said for the peace of mind you keep when buying from a well established seller.

I bought a couple of jade bangles while in Taiwan last month. I was not gutsy enough to splurge on any really impressive icy jade, especially in an cash-only market setting, but I did pick up two cute if imperfect bangles. The first, pictured below, immediately caught my eye!


----------



## Silver Mom

My choice for Christmas present this year.


----------



## SmokieDragon

mintea said:


> The first, pictured below, immediately caught my eye!
> 
> View attachment 4610785



And I can see why with its bluish green and lavender colours and translucency!


----------



## Jinster

Hello everyone,
   I'm hoping someone can help me.  I recently purchased a beautiful jade from KooJade.  I love the piece (image below).  But when I examined the piece, I noticed faint scratches on the bottom left belly where you see the white hue.  I can see a slight scratch under certain lighting and I can feel it with my fingertips.

Is this a crack or a natural part of the grain? Would you guys keep the piece or return it? It wasn't cheap 

Thanks.
   .


----------



## Silver Mom

Jinster said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm hoping someone can help me.  I recently purchased a beautiful jade from KooJade.  I love the piece (image below).  But when I examined the piece, I noticed faint scratches on the bottom left belly where you see the white hue.  I can see a slight scratch under certain lighting and I can feel it with my fingertips.
> 
> Is this a crack or a natural part of the grain? Would you guys keep the piece or return it? It wasn't cheap
> 
> Thanks.
> .


This is so cute.  Did they say anything about the lines?  Koojade is pretty well known so I think they would like you to be happy.  If it really bothers you, I would return it.  Otherwise, it is a pretty piece.


----------



## Jinster

Silver Mom said:


> This is so cute.  Did they say anything about the lines?  Koojade is pretty well known so I think they would like you to be happy.  If it really bothers you, I would return it.  Otherwise, it is a pretty piece.


   Thanks Silver Mom.  they didn't say anything about the lines.  As a matter of fact I picked this one because the other one I was looking at specifically mentioned it had internal stone lines that don't effect the jade.
   I'm new to jade and I didn't know it was this difficult to find a nice piece with my OCD.
   Here are some pictures, its really hard to show line/dent, I just accidentally found it because it was around that white area.
   Is there away to tell whether its just a natural piece of a the jade or a chip/cracks?


----------



## Silver Mom

Jinster said:


> Thanks Silver Mom.  they didn't say anything about the lines.  As a matter of fact I picked this one because the other one I was looking at specifically mentioned it had internal stone lines that don't effect the jade.
> I'm new to jade and I didn't know it was this difficult to find a nice piece with my OCD.
> Here are some pictures, its really hard to show line/dent, I just accidentally found it because it was around that white area.
> Is there away to tell whether its just a natural piece of a the jade or a chip/cracks?


Hmmmm, the line is really tiny as I can hardly see it.  Do you have a jewelers loupe?  I had a piece of jade that I louped after I bought it and it had stone lines in it.  It did not reach the surface so I don't think it would affect the piece itself but it bothered me so much becauce I am OCD too that I had to return it and exchange it for another piece.  Why don't you try and loupe it?  Not sure if it is Grade A jade because in order to be 100% sure you have to have it certified which is what I always do.  It will cost you a bit more but if the piece was expensive it might be worth the expense.  My jeweler always provides a certification.  You might ask Koojade if they would do that.  If you can feel the crack on the surface with your finger or fingernail then it might be a chip or a crack.


----------



## Jinster

Silver Mom said:


> Hmmmm, the line is really tiny as I can hardly see it.  Do you have a jewelers loupe?  I had a piece of jade that I louped after I bought it and it had stone lines in it.  It did not reach the surface so I don't think it would affect the piece itself but it bothered me so much becauce I am OCD too that I had to return it and exchange it for another piece.  Why don't you try and loupe it?  Not sure if it is Grade A jade because in order to be 100% sure you have to have it certified which is what I always do.  It will cost you a bit more but if the piece was expensive it might be worth the expense.  My jeweler always provides a certification.  You might ask Koojade if they would do that.  If you can feel the crack on the surface with your finger or fingernail then it might be a chip or a crack.


@Silver Mom 
I'm glad there is someone else like me who has OCD with these things, I thought i was the only one.

I think it is a crack.  I checked with my loupe and it almost looks like a scratch you would see on your phone.  And I can feel it with my fingernails for sure.

Ahhh, so disappointed.  It was almost perfect without those scratches.  As much as I like it, I don't think my OCD will allow it.  The search continues.

Koojade did provide a certificate saying it would refund 10x if it turns out to be non Grade A Jade.  Has there been cases where reputable companies like Koojade have sold Grade B as A?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Silver Mom

Jinster said:


> @Silver Mom
> I'm glad there is someone else like me who has OCD with these things, I thought i was the only one.
> 
> I think it is a crack.  I checked with my loupe and it almost looks like a scratch you would see on your phone.  And I can feel it with my fingernails for sure.
> 
> Ahhh, so disappointed.  It was almost perfect without those scratches.  As much as I like it, I don't think my OCD will allow it.  The search continues.
> 
> Koojade did provide a certificate saying it would refund 10x if it turns out to be non Grade A Jade.  Has there been cases where reputable companies like Koojade have sold Grade B as A?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


I am sure that is possible for companies to sell something other than A Grade but in order to be really sure you have to have it certified.  My jeweler sends them to Hong Kong Jade and Stone or the GIA certifying labs.  Even the experts can be fooled sometimes because jade is very hard to be 100% sure without testing.  If it is an expensive piece it might be worth it to send it to a lab.  Also even though there is a chip or a crack that doesn't mean that it is not Grade A.  Grade A jade does have chips and cracks sometimes.  It just depends on your comfort level whether you can accept it.  If I buy an expensive piece I prefer the company that I buy it from give me a  cert from somebody else i.e. GIA or HK Jade and Stone rather from their own company.  The lady I buy my jade pieces from always has it certified by either GIA or HK Jade because she knows that her customers know and trust these companies.  Some jade sellers get their piece certified by companies we don't know and not all labs are reputable.  Where are you from?  I know the Singapore ladies have a certifying company that they really like and the US people sometimes go to GIA.  Hong Kong Jade and Stone certifies a lot of jade pieces too.  Another lab is the Hong Kong International Jade and Jewelry lab.  Your piece is very lovely.  I love the bright green color!  Makes me happy when I look at it.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Silver Mom said:


> I am sure that is possible for companies to sell something other than A Grade but in order to be really sure you have to have it certified.  My jeweler sends them to Hong Kong Jade and Stone or the GIA certifying labs.  Even the experts can be fooled sometimes because jade is very hard to be 100% sure without testing.  If it is an expensive piece it might be worth it to send it to a lab.  Also even though there is a chip or a crack that doesn't mean that it is not Grade A.  Grade A jade does have chips and cracks sometimes.  It just depends on your comfort level whether you can accept it.  If I buy an expensive piece I prefer the company that I buy it from give me a  cert from somebody else i.e. GIA or HK Jade and Stone rather from their own company.  The lady I buy my jade pieces from always has it certified by either GIA or HK Jade because she knows that her customers know and trust these companies.  Some jade sellers get their piece certified by companies we don't know and not all labs are reputable.  Where are you from?  I know the Singapore ladies have a certifying company that they really like and the US people sometimes go to GIA.  Hong Kong Jade and Stone certifies a lot of jade pieces too.  Another lab is the Hong Kong International Jade and Jewelry lab.  Your piece is very lovely.  I love the bright green color!  Makes me happy when I look at it.


This, I can’t stress enough how much the validity of labs and certificates count into whoever’s grading Jades as I’ve heard some few hundred posts here that there WILL be some labs that are very dishonest and will pass off clearly treated (and) dyed jade as grade A.
Also 100% agree with SM in that surfacing flaws like pits, chips, cracks, scratches, and dents are inevitable and are all based on your acceptance. I have a permanent Guanyin pendant that has a barely noticeable chip due to an accidental bang onto my jade bead bracelet which messed me up for a while but grown to accept it. (Here’s the jade mentioned.)


----------



## Silver Mom

AJadecent Angle said:


> This, I can’t stress enough how much the validity of labs and certificates count into whoever’s grading Jades as I’ve heard some few hundred posts here that there WILL be some labs that are very dishonest and will pass off clearly treated (and) dyed jade as grade A.
> Also 100% agree with SM in that surfacing flaws like pits, chips, cracks, scratches, and dents are inevitable and are all based on your acceptance. I have a permanent Guanyin pendant that has a barely noticeable chip due to an accidental bang onto my jade bead bracelet which messed me up for a while but grown to accept it. (Here’s the jade mentioned.)
> 
> View attachment 4611649


Hi Ajadecent Angle.  I did not mean to say that surfacing flaws are inevitable as I have heard that Grade A jade is very strong and likely to withstand much abuse.  I do think that Grade B and C  Jades are more likely to be damaged as they are treated.  I have also heard that Grade A jade can be damaged if hit in a vulnerable spot.  Not sure also but heard that Grade A jade is very hard to scratch.  Maybe some other knowledgeable jade lovers on this thread can give us more info. Always love to learn more.  Love your Guanyim pendant. So delicate looking.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Silver Mom said:


> Hi Ajadecent Angle.  I did not mean to say that surfacing flaws are inevitable as I have heard that Grade A jade is very strong and likely to withstand much abuse.  I do think that Grade B and C  Jades are more likely to be damaged as they are treated.  I have also heard that Grade A jade can be damaged if hit in a vulnerable spot.  Not sure also but heard that Grade A jade is very hard to scratch.  Maybe some other knowledgeable jade lovers on this thread can give us more info. Always love to learn more.  Love your Guanyim pendant. So delicate looking.


Oh yeah no worries, just mentioning that Grade A is still susceptible to damage, just not as easily as Grade B or/and C, and yes Grade A is just as hard to scratch since it can scratch anything below 6.5-7 in Moh’s.
Also apparently I’ve seen videos of sculptures describing both Jadeite and Nephrite as pretty hard to carve (both in small and big carvings) as apparently they can chip in big chunks incredibly easily and/or just not break at all if you don’t have diamond tip carvers.
Although I do want to hear your thoughts on GIA concluding Omphacite as part of the Jade category though. I believe it deserves to have a spot due to it’s rarity along with Maw Sit Sit and looks (I believe some Jadies have both or one of them if i’m correct?)
Also thanks for the compliment


----------



## jadeitefan

Silver Mom said:


> Hi Ajadecent Angle.  I did not mean to say that surfacing flaws are inevitable as I have heard that Grade A jade is very strong and likely to withstand much abuse.  I do think that Grade B and C  Jades are more likely to be damaged as they are treated.  I have also heard that Grade A jade can be damaged if hit in a vulnerable spot.  Not sure also but heard that Grade A jade is very hard to scratch.  Maybe some other knowledgeable jade lovers on this thread can give us more info. Always love to learn more.  Love your Guanyim pendant. So delicate looking.


----------



## jadeitefan

Hi! Just sharing in case this is useful to anyone. I recently asked Ultimate Jadeite about the differences in “flaws”: 

*Stone lines: *
With regards to stone lines, what I define stone line is a line that is either healed or unhealed - more look like lines (yes lines are natural internal fractures inside or on the surface of raw stones with some depth). We always try to find parts that has less lines to carve the bangles out. We try to avoid parts that has obvious flaws or weak points on the bangle. It takes some time to position a bangle on slices of stones after the boulder is sliced. But still there may still be stone lines that we are not able to avoid. But if a stone line lie horizontally along the bangle is safer than a line that lies vertically end to end of the bangle because the bangle is broken vertically.  

*Stone veins:*
Stone veins I define is more natural and safer than stone lines (veins are more like wavy lines, running so naturally and usually don’t have openings). But some veins have little openings just on the surface, along the pattern of some little patches). They don’t usually affect the durability of the bangle yet it depends on nature and position of them. 

*Color lines*:
Color lines I define is lines that had been healed with other elements thus they turned out color lines, usually are darker brownish lines.


----------



## Silver Mom

jadeitefan said:


> Hi! Just sharing in case this is useful to anyone. I recently asked Ultimate Jadeite about the differences in “flaws”:
> 
> *Stone lines: *
> With regards to stone lines, what I define stone line is a line that is either healed or unhealed - more look like lines (yes lines are natural internal fractures inside or on the surface of raw stones with some depth). We always try to find parts that has less lines to carve the bangles out. We try to avoid parts that has obvious flaws or weak points on the bangle. It takes some time to position a bangle on slices of stones after the boulder is sliced. But still there may still be stone lines that we are not able to avoid. But if a stone line lie horizontally along the bangle is safer than a line that lies vertically end to end of the bangle because the bangle is broken vertically.
> 
> *Stone veins:*
> Stone veins I define is more natural and safer than stone lines (veins are more like wavy lines, running so naturally and usually don’t have openings). But some veins have little openings just on the surface, along the pattern of some little patches). They don’t usually affect the durability of the bangle yet it depends on nature and position of them.
> 
> *Color lines*:
> Color lines I define is lines that had been healed with other elements thus they turned out color lines, usually are darker brownish lines.


Thanks for the info.  Love jade so love to learn as much as I can.


----------



## Silver Mom

AJadecent Angle said:


> Oh yeah no worries, just mentioning that Grade A is still susceptible to damage, just not as easily as Grade B or/and C, and yes Grade A is just as hard to scratch since it can scratch anything below 6.5-7 in Moh’s.
> Also apparently I’ve seen videos of sculptures describing both Jadeite and Nephrite as pretty hard to carve (both in small and big carvings) as apparently they can chip in big chunks incredibly easily and/or just not break at all if you don’t have diamond tip carvers.
> Although I do want to hear your thoughts on GIA concluding Omphacite as part of the Jade category though. I believe it deserves to have a spot due to it’s rarity along with Maw Sit Sit and looks (I believe some Jadies have both or one of them if i’m correct?)
> Also thanks for the compliment


GIA is a reputable and widely used and respected certifying lab but I think the Hong Kong Jade and Stone lab is the premier lab.  Their report is much more detailed than the GIA.  Sotheby's and Christies usually uses the Hong Kong Jade and Stone lab for many of their certifications.  The Hong Kong International Jade and Jewelry lab also gives a very detailed report but is not as well know as the Hong Kong Jade and Stone Lab.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Silver Mom said:


> GIA is a reputable and widely used and respected certifying lab but I think the Hong Kong Jade and Stone lab is the premier lab.  Their report is much more detailed than the GIA.  Sotheby's and Christies usually uses the Hong Kong Jade and Stone lab for many of their certifications.  The Hong Kong International Jade and Jewelry lab also gives a very detailed report but is not as well know as the Hong Kong Jade and Stone Lab.


Oh yeah I’ve heard you mentioning it along with screenshots to go along with some of your bangles you’ve sent there and I’m pretty much sold on how well descriptive HK Jade and Stone Labs are. Although I would really love to ship them some of my ever growing collection of jades to them.. I actually don’t know how to ship anything to anywhere which is embarrassing! 
On a side note, I decided to try and do snake knots on one of my mother’s laughing buddha since she dropped it on a floor once (luckily it wasn’t high enough to do any damage) but I had to cringe in annoyance cause of that. Results are funny, it looks like I gave him a ponytail.


----------



## Silver Mom

AJadecent Angle said:


> Oh yeah I’ve heard you mentioning it along with screenshots to go along with some of your bangles you’ve sent there and I’m pretty much sold on how well descriptive HK Jade and Stone Labs are. Although I would really love to ship them some of my ever growing collection of jades to them.. I actually don’t know how to ship anything to anywhere which is embarrassing!
> On a side note, I decided to try and do snake knots on one of my mother’s laughing buddha since she dropped it on a floor once (luckily it wasn’t high enough to do any damage) but I had to cringe in annoyance cause of that. Results are funny, it looks like I gave him a ponytail.
> 
> View attachment 4612033
> View attachment 4612044


Don't be embarrased cos I don't know either.  My jeweler gets the certs for me before I buy it because her insurance covers the shipping in case anything happens.  I am blessed to have a great jeweler who I absolutely love.  I would be a wreck if I had to do it myself.  I couldn't bear the wait.  LOL  This laughing buddha is adorable.  Wow lucky it didn't crack.


----------



## Chloe BB

AJadecent Angle said:


> Oh yeah I’ve heard you mentioning it along with screenshots to go along with some of your bangles you’ve sent there and I’m pretty much sold on how well descriptive HK Jade and Stone Labs are. Although I would really love to ship them some of my ever growing collection of jades to them.. I actually don’t know how to ship anything to anywhere which is embarrassing!
> On a side note, I decided to try and do snake knots on one of my mother’s laughing buddha since she dropped it on a floor once (luckily it wasn’t high enough to do any damage) but I had to cringe in annoyance cause of that. Results are funny, it looks like I gave him a ponytail.
> 
> View attachment 4612033
> View attachment 4612044


Thats a nice laughing Buddha and it looks great with the red string.


----------



## Kindness3

I got a new Christmas  gift from my mom natural light lavander twist carved jade bangle .Thank u so much for letting me share .happy holidays to all over you


----------



## Kindness3

Silver Mom said:


> My choice for Christmas present this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4611048


----------



## Kindness3

Cyanide Rose said:


> Good morning Jadies! Wearing more jadeite today. As much as I don’t want to I may have to put a metal bail on this one. It’s a little to heavy for this green thread and the hole is too tiny for leather. Enjoying my last day of sun before another cold front comes in tomorrow


Love your stack of jade bangles


----------



## Silver Mom

Kindness3 said:


> I got a new Christmas  gift from my mom natural light lavander twist carved jade bangle .Thank u so much for letting me share .happy holidays to all over you


Oh Wow......gorgeous indeed!


----------



## Chloe BB

I got this mint green bangle for my mum for Christmas. Hope she likes it.


----------



## mintea

Love the lavender twist and the mint green! Both are lovely gifts.

Does anyone know or have personal experience if people's preferred bangle size tends to change over time. Excluding the obvious cases of significant weight gain or loss, do people's hands change enough through pregnancy or aging that you need to size up for comfort as you go through life, or does it vary enough by person that there aren't any hard and fast rules?

My 2020 jade wishlist item is going to be a bangle with some vivid green on it, which I imagine will be expensive enough that I'll want a great fit, but not so small that it would accidentally become a forever bangle one day. The smallest bangle I currently have is a 55 round and I can get it on and off without any discomfort or special tricks, but the smallest bangle I've tried on was a 54x49 oval and not gonna lie, I felt nervous and a bit uncomfortable taking it off.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

mintea said:


> Love the lavender twist and the mint green! Both are lovely gifts.
> 
> Does anyone know or have personal experience if people's preferred bangle size tends to change over time. Excluding the obvious cases of significant weight gain or loss, do people's hands change enough through pregnancy or aging that you need to size up for comfort as you go through life, or does it vary enough by person that there aren't any hard and fast rules?
> 
> My 2020 jade wishlist item is going to be a bangle with some vivid green on it, which I imagine will be expensive enough that I'll want a great fit, but not so small that it would accidentally become a forever bangle one day. The smallest bangle I currently have is a 55 round and I can get it on and off without any discomfort or special tricks, but the smallest bangle I've tried on was a 54x49 oval and not gonna lie, I felt nervous and a bit uncomfortable taking it off.


I can’t speak for myself, but I definitely know my mother has worn a bangle herself somewhere in the low to mid 50 mms, and one thing I can definitely say is that she hasn’t worn them ever since she had me most likely cause she doesn’t want to go through the excruciating pain of getting it on/off again, that and she is already wearing enough bracelets IMO.
So I can surely say your preferred size can change based on aging since your hands do seem to get more delicate so you may want to wear bangles that are snug yet not hard to get off (not sure on pregnancy though)


----------



## Kindness3

Silver Mom said:


> Oh Wow......gorgeous indeed!


Thank you so much silver mom I love the sound two make together


----------



## Kindness3

I love the sound jade bangle make when they touch each others such beautiful sound. Thank you So much all likes I greatly appreciated it


----------



## Kindness3

mintea said:


> Love the lavender twist and the mint green! Both are lovely gifts.
> 
> Does anyone know or have personal experience if people's preferred bangle size tends to change over time. Excluding the obvious cases of significant weight gain or loss, do people's hands change enough through pregnancy or aging that you need to size up for comfort as you go through life, or does it vary enough by person that there aren't any hard and fast rules?
> 
> My 2020 jade wishlist item is going to be a bangle with some vivid green on it, which I imagine will be expensive enough that I'll want a great fit, but not so small that it would accidentally become a forever bangle one day. The smallest bangle I currently have is a 55 round and I can get it on and off without any discomfort or special tricks, but the smallest bangle I've tried on was a 54x49 oval and not gonna lie, I felt nervous and a bit uncomfortable taking it off.


I can understand what you mean .jade does get more beautiful longer you wear it.i would try to get one if sound correct in between two sizes .good luck tough choices. Pl EASE post pictures love to see it ❣


----------



## SmokieDragon

Kindness3 said:


> I love the sound jade bangle make when they touch each others such beautiful sound. Thank you So much all likes I greatly appreciated it



I think you should try to avoid them banging against each other because it can lead to cracks. Maybe you can use a silicone buffer bracelet or wear one on each hand. Just some friendly advice that my jade seller told me. 

I wear a bangle on each hand and I sigh each time my bangles accidentally hit against each other or when my bangle hits a rather large melon pendant that I have (happens when holding my umbrella and it's windy)


----------



## mintea

Kindness3 said:


> I can understand what you mean .jade does get more beautiful longer you wear it.i would try to get one if sound correct in between two sizes .good luck tough choices. Pl EASE post pictures love to see it ❣


Thanks, I will be sure to share when I finally pick a piece! ^_^ I just found a beautiful bracelet in my price range online (oops, wasn't supposed to be shopping yet) but it's 53.6 mm diameter. If it was just a few tenths of a millimeter bigger, I wouldn't be hesitating! Like, I would not worry if it was 54 even. I know I could wear it now if I used the plastic bag or soap trick, but my fear is that I would struggle to take it on and off in the future... it would break my heart if it became too painful or even impossible to wear one day.

If I wait long enough, I'll see an affordable 54-55 I like even more, right?! Someone talk me out of this, lol.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Kindness3 said:


> I love the sound jade bangle make when they touch each others such beautiful sound. Thank you So much all likes I greatly appreciated it


I agree with what SD says, I agree the chime is beautiful but it can lead to cracks and tiny chips if they both hit each other with enough force, although (and according to one of my jade vendors I’ve posted their jades here) if the jades are thick, then alittle bit of clink here and there is alright. It’s only until you have a thin piece of jade, or the jade is smacked really hard will it be a problem since it can only have so much tenacity.


----------



## SmokieDragon

mintea said:


> Thanks, I will be sure to share when I finally pick a piece! ^_^ I just found a beautiful bracelet in my price range online (oops, wasn't supposed to be shopping yet) but it's 53.6 mm diameter. If it was just a few tenths of a millimeter bigger, I wouldn't be hesitating! Like, I would not worry if it was 54 even. I know I could wear it now if I used the plastic bag or soap trick, but my fear is that I would struggle to take it on and off in the future... it would break my heart if it became too painful or even impossible to wear one day.
> 
> If I wait long enough, I'll see an affordable 54-55 I like even more, right?! Someone talk me out of this, lol.



I use soap to put on my bangles - not a trick at all. Less friction is always better for our hands


----------



## mintea

Well, now that I made up my mind to go for the smaller size, I find out I'm too late, the bangle I was eyeing was sold to someone else. Trying not to sink too deep into that "the one that got away" heartbreak. Gonna have a glass of wine while I wallow in regret, haha. -_- 

Today I am wearing my first jade bangle, the one that started the addiction. I wore it almost daily for a year, including times when I probably shouldn't have been knocking jade around during outdoor pursuits, but it's so durable it looks as good or better than it did fresh out of the mailbox. I still find it endlessly interesting to look at, it feels very layered and soothing with its mix of misty clouds, meandering internal lines, and highly translucent icy patches.


----------



## Chloe BB

I just received my light lavender and green bangle today.  I’d say the grains are rather coarse and the bangle looks dry.  Am a little disappointed when I opened my package.... but, I’ll try my best to love it...


----------



## Cool Breeze

Chloe BB said:


> I just received my light lavender and green bangle today.  I’d say the grains are rather coarse and the bangle looks dry.  Am a little disappointed when I opened my package.... but, I’ll try my best to love it...


It looks pretty to me but if you don’t love it, can you return it?


----------



## berniechocolate

before I delete this from the phone 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Icy white bangle on a recent trip to a Bangkok pet cafe  
	

		
			
		

		
	



my son likes wearing the green Jadeite lu lu tong donut and the jade donut bracelet  



Marmalade :Icy yellow with floating green . I find myself alternating this with the icy white most often


----------



## SmokieDragon

berniechocolate said:


> before I delete this from the phone
> View attachment 4617056
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Icy white bangle on a recent trip to a Bangkok pet cafe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4617057
> 
> my son likes wearing the green Jadeite lu lu tong donut and the jade donut bracelet
> View attachment 4617058
> 
> 
> Marmalade :Icy yellow with floating green . I find myself alternating this with the icy white most often



I really love the donut bracelet - the concept is something I have never seen before and it's well executed in terms of colours and arrangement!

Marmalade is gorgeous!


----------



## berniechocolate

SmokieDragon said:


> I really love the donut bracelet - the concept is something I have never seen before and it's well executed in terms of colours and arrangement!
> 
> Marmalade is gorgeous!



thanks !  We come from a family that loves jade , but boys don’t do bangles so decide to let him wear the donut bracelet . He used to be quite averse today wearing it , but I think he’s okie with it now  

I think quite a popular thing to wear , the donut bracelet ( because most are adjustable and and fit a number of wrist sizes)  , so u can ask your regular jade sellers or shop some on Etsy to look out for one if u like .


----------



## berniechocolate

Chloe BB said:


> I just received my light lavender and green bangle today.  I’d say the grains are rather coarse and the bangle looks dry.  Am a little disappointed when I opened my package.... but, I’ll try my best to love it...



if u dont like it enough i feel that u should try to return it . the money could be spent on another jade item which appeal more to u ?


----------



## AJadecent Angle

berniechocolate said:


> thanks !  We come from a family that loves jade , but boys don’t do bangles so decide to let him wear the donut bracelet . He used to be quite averse today wearing it , but I think he’s okie with it now
> 
> I think quite a popular thing to wear , the donut bracelet ( because most are adjustable and and fit a number of wrist sizes)  , so u can ask your regular jade sellers or shop some on Etsy to look out for one if u like .


I too come from a family who’s incredibly fond of jade (although I’m a late bloomer lol) and the donut bead bracelets are niche, if not just rare to find people wearing as beaded bracelets seem to be more the trend from where I live.
Also may I contribute to the gallery of jades with an early Christmas gift of a marble-looking Pixiu. (Sorry if the photos look like something out of Suzanne_corner I tried my best )


----------



## Kindness3

SmokieDragon said:


> I think you should try to avoid them banging against each other because it can lead to cracks. Maybe you can use a silicone buffer bracelet or wear one on each hand. Just some friendly advice that my jade seller told me.
> 
> I wear a bangle on each hand and I sigh each time my bangles accidentally hit against each other or when my bangle hits a rather large melon pendant that I have (happens when holding my umbrella and it's windy)


Thank you so much for your help.me.I  greatly appreciated it. I'm thankful that d shape one first princess second .I have loki bracelet which sits perfectly between them . but when I'm relaxing then I just let them stay together , have to say they are both same size which help.me princess moved the most I put my loki bracelet in front of them both seems to help ❣


----------



## Kindness3

AJadecent Angle said:


> I too come from a family who’s incredibly fond of jade (although I’m a late bloomer lol) and the donut bead bracelets are niche, if not just rare to find people wearing as beaded bracelets seem to be more the trend from where I live.
> Also may I contribute to the gallery of jades with an early Christmas gift of a marble-looking Pixiu. (Sorry if the photos look like something out of Suzanne_corner I tried my best )
> 
> View attachment 4617645
> View attachment 4617646


love it so cute


----------



## Kindness3

AJadecent Angle said:


> I agree with what SD says, I agree the chime is beautiful but it can lead to cracks and tiny chips if they both hit each other with enough force, although (and according to one of my jade vendors I’ve posted their jades here) if the jades are thick, then alittle bit of clink here and there is alright. It’s only until you have a thin piece of jade, or the jade is smacked really hard will it be a problem since it can only have so much tenacity.


Thank you try to make sure that they clink very little and lightly they are both thick too.i just love them both, I could take my d shape off. so when I saw princess saw how thick it was .I knew it would be safe to wear together. I make sure very careful with both. I  have  loki rubber braclet which site nicely between them or in front when I'm relax at home .❣


----------



## Kindness3

❣





AJadecent Angle said:


> I too come from a family who’s incredibly fond of jade (although I’m a late bloomer lol) and the donut bead bracelets are niche, if not just rare to find people wearing as beaded bracelets seem to be more the trend from where I live.
> Also may I contribute to the gallery of jades with an early Christmas gift of a marble-looking Pixiu. (Sorry if the photos look like something out of Suzanne_corner I tried my best )
> 
> View attachment 4617645
> View attachment 4617646


----------



## Kindness3

mintea said:


> Well, now that I made up my mind to go for the smaller size, I find out I'm too late, the bangle I was eyeing was sold to someone else. Trying not to sink too deep into that "the one that got away" heartbreak. Gonna have a glass of wine while I wallow in regret, haha. -_-
> 
> Today I am wearing my first jade bangle, the one that started the addiction. I wore it almost daily for a year, including times when I probably shouldn't have been knocking jade around during outdoor pursuits, but it's so durable it looks as good or better than it did fresh out of the mailbox. I still find it endlessly interesting to look at, it feels very layered and soothing with its mix of misty clouds, meandering internal lines, and highly translucent icy patches.
> View attachment 4616263


Congrats looks amazing ❣


----------



## Kindness3

Chloe BB said:


> I just received my light lavender and green bangle today.  I’d say the grains are rather coarse and the bangle looks dry.  Am a little disappointed when I opened my package.... but, I’ll try my best to love it...


 give it couple days see if it improves in color gets more yummy looking.sometines wearing it for awhile helps


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Christmas has certainly arrived very early this year!  Gojade has outdone themselves for sure. (The middle laughing buddha is my favorite due to how icy (or crushed ice) it looks, although Gojade has said that it isn’t icy.)


----------



## mintea

Omg so much nice jade in the last few pages. Cute marble-like pixiu, icy bangles and vibrant donut bracelets, glossy laughing buddhas, and an adorable jade teapot set (!!!) and more! Wow!



Chloe BB said:


> I just received my light lavender and green bangle today.  I’d say the grains are rather coarse and the bangle looks dry.  Am a little disappointed when I opened my package.... but, I’ll try my best to love it...


ChloeBB, if you can't return it,  I hope you warm up to your bangle. FWIW, I think it has a fresh,  spring-like gradation of colors! It reminds me of blooming lilacs.

I had a similar experience when I bought a bangle online earlier this year. It disappointed me as soon as I took it out of the package.  It wasn't what I expected, I was actually sad and immediately wished I could find an easy way to sell it. I have mostly come around on it after appreciating it for what it was, and not focusing so much on the features that didn't live up my expectations.  I'll be honest and say it's still not my favorite, but I reach for it with some outfits nowadays and surprisingly, it's by far the one that gets the most compliments from people around me. Maybe you will also find the charms in your green and lavender bangle after wearing it more.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

mintea said:


> Omg so much nice jade in the last few pages. Cute marble-like pixiu, icy bangles and vibrant donut bracelets, glossy laughing buddhas, and an adorable jade teapot set (!!!) and more! Wow!
> 
> 
> ChloeBB, if you can't return it,  I hope you warm up to your bangle. FWIW, I think it has a fresh,  spring-like gradation of colors! It reminds me of blooming lilacs.
> 
> I had a similar experience when I bought a bangle online earlier this year. It disappointed me as soon as I took it out of the package.  It wasn't what I expected, I was actually sad and immediately wished I could find an easy way to sell it. I have mostly come around on it after appreciating it for what it was, and not focusing so much on the features that didn't live up my expectations.  I'll be honest and say it's still not my favorite, but I reach for it with some outfits nowadays and surprisingly, it's by far the one that gets the most compliments from people around me. Maybe you will also find the charms in your green and lavender bangle after wearing it more.
> View attachment 4619189


Agreed, there are jades that you just have to warm up to with time and you’ll get used to it! Also your bangle looks nice too, but I can see why you initially weren’t into it. But hey if it doesn’t work out then you can always gift it to someone who’ll like and treasure it more! (Especially when it’s December)
On another note, you guys got any plans for Christmas get togethers, or shopping? I almost always spend time with my parents so it’s personally nothing new.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Like father like son. (Right is my father’s laughing buddha, left is mine) 
Still obsessing over how uniquely icy it looks that I couldn’t help but take another picture of it!


----------



## Chloe BB

mintea said:


> Omg so much nice jade in the last few pages. Cute marble-like pixiu, icy bangles and vibrant donut bracelets, glossy laughing buddhas, and an adorable jade teapot set (!!!) and more! Wow!
> 
> 
> ChloeBB, if you can't return it,  I hope you warm up to your bangle. FWIW, I think it has a fresh,  spring-like gradation of colors! It reminds me of blooming lilacs.
> 
> I had a similar experience when I bought a bangle online earlier this year. It disappointed me as soon as I took it out of the package.  It wasn't what I expected, I was actually sad and immediately wished I could find an easy way to sell it. I have mostly come around on it after appreciating it for what it was, and not focusing so much on the features that didn't live up my expectations.  I'll be honest and say it's still not my favorite, but I reach for it with some outfits nowadays and surprisingly, it's by far the one that gets the most compliments from people around me. Maybe you will also find the charms in your green and lavender bangle after wearing it more.
> View attachment 4619189


mintea, I am starting to appreciate my bangle.  It’s rather therapeutic to observe the grains structure and different colors on the bangle.   Each bangle deserves to be loved as they are wonderful creation of nature. 

Your bangle is really lovely and I really like the color combination.  The dark green patch on the lighter green base makes it soothing to look at.


----------



## Chloe BB

Kindness3 said:


> give it couple days see if it improves in color gets more yummy looking.sometines wearing it for awhile helps


Thanks , it’s not love at first sight but I liking the bangle more each day.


----------



## Chloe BB

AJadecent Angle said:


> Christmas has certainly arrived very early this year!  Gojade has outdone themselves for sure. (The middle laughing buddha is my favorite due to how icy (or crushed ice) it looks, although Gojade has said that it isn’t icy.)
> View attachment 4619017


Wow nice collection!! I have always liked laughing Buddhas cos they look so cheerful.
The teapot & cups are really cute too.


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

Hi ladies,  with a milestone birthday coming up in 2020 and a growing appreciation of jade, I've taken the plunge and ordered a bangle and bead bracelet from the Trusted jade sellers list here. 

I'm very excited to receive them, though imagine it'll take a while since they're coming from East Asia and it's the holiday season in the West. That gives me plenty of time to plan how I can wear them!

I wear a watch on my left hand and stack whatever metal I feel like on it, and wear metal cuff on my right hand which I never take off. I think in order to protect the jade, some sort of buffer is needed...

Silicone bracelets are mentioned on this thread - can anyone share photos of what silicone/any other types of buffer bracelets they use in order to stack your jade? Or do you simply stack as you see fit and not care? Or maybe only wear a single piece of jade on each hand and not wear anything else? As a jade newbie, I'm keen to understand the options!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

ShimmerDreamz said:


> Hi ladies,  with a milestone birthday coming up in 2020 and a growing appreciation of jade, I've taken the plunge and ordered a bangle and bead bracelet from the Trusted jade sellers list here.
> 
> I'm very excited to receive them, though imagine it'll take a while since they're coming from East Asia and it's the holiday season in the West. That gives me plenty of time to plan how I can wear them!
> 
> I wear a watch on my left hand and stack whatever metal I feel like on it, and wear metal cuff on my right hand which I never take off. I think in order to protect the jade, some sort of buffer is needed...
> 
> Silicone bracelets are mentioned on this thread - can anyone share photos of what silicone/any other types of buffer bracelets they use in order to stack your jade? Or do you simply stack as you see fit and not care? Or maybe only wear a single piece of jade on each hand and not wear anything else? As a jade newbie, I'm keen to understand the options!


Oh! Hopefully your bangle and beads arrives safely and pristine! As for buffer bracelets, I've seen jadies wear silicone rubber "bead" bracelets, wood bead bracelets, telephone cord bands, and scrunchies to separate the bangles. Now for shipping time, I'd say now's definitely the good time to order something as lord only knows how many delays will happen this month since Christmas is coming before you expect it, personally for me, it takes somewhere around 2 1/2 - 3 weeks for it to arrive to the US.


----------



## Kindness3

Chloe BB said:


> Thanks , it’s not love at first sight but I liking the bangle more each day.


I'm  so happy to hear that .needed to see some updated pictures couple weeks see if it has changed gotten more stunning over time


----------



## Kindness3

AJadecent Angle said:


> Oh! Hopefully your bangle and beads arrives safely and pristine! As for buffer bracelets, I've seen jadies wear silicone rubber "bead" bracelets, wood bead bracelets, telephone cord bands, and scrunchies to separate the bangles. Now for shipping time, I'd say now's definitely the good time to order something as lord only knows how many delays will happen this month since Christmas is coming before you expect it, personally for me, it takes somewhere around 2 1/2 - 3 weeks for it to arrive to the US.


I myself which fits perfectly between  my two is my loki bracelet .plus it's goes towards good cause when I buy one .I'm want to wish HAPPY holidays and I can't wait to see them .I wear my shape first followed by princess cut .I posted picture so u can see.


----------



## Kindness3

The first one I got set in box took break for awhile then it kept calling ti me to put it on. which I did haven't taken off since..the second One I waited year to get .It was meant to be mine .I'm so thankful I got in time for Christmas. They are both my favorite and most comfortable to wear together. thank you so much letting me share my story about them. Happy holidays to all of you and your family's


----------



## Kindness3

mintea said:


> Omg so much nice jade in the last few pages. Cute marble-like pixiu, icy bangles and vibrant donut bracelets, glossy laughing buddhas, and an adorable jade teapot set (!!!) and more! Wow!
> 
> 
> ChloeBB, if you can't return it,  I hope you warm up to your bangle. FWIW, I think it has a fresh,  spring-like gradation of colors! It reminds me of blooming lilacs.
> 
> I had a similar experience when I bought a bangle online earlier this year. It disappointed me as soon as I took it out of the package.  It wasn't what I expected, I was actually sad and immediately wished I could find an easy way to sell it. I have mostly come around on it after appreciating it for what it was, and not focusing so much on the features that didn't live up my expectations.  I'll be honest and say it's still not my favorite, but I reach for it with some outfits nowadays and surprisingly, it's by far the one that gets the most compliments from people around me. Maybe you will also find the charms in your green and lavender bangle after wearing it more.
> View attachment 4619189


I love it look so beautiful on you .love colors too thank you for sharing your story about it .


----------



## SmokieDragon

ShimmerDreamz said:


> Hi ladies,  with a milestone birthday coming up in 2020 and a growing appreciation of jade, I've taken the plunge and ordered a bangle and bead bracelet from the Trusted jade sellers list here.
> 
> I'm very excited to receive them, though imagine it'll take a while since they're coming from East Asia and it's the holiday season in the West. That gives me plenty of time to plan how I can wear them!
> 
> I wear a watch on my left hand and stack whatever metal I feel like on it, and wear metal cuff on my right hand which I never take off. I think in order to protect the jade, some sort of buffer is needed...
> 
> Silicone bracelets are mentioned on this thread - can anyone share photos of what silicone/any other types of buffer bracelets they use in order to stack your jade? Or do you simply stack as you see fit and not care? Or maybe only wear a single piece of jade on each hand and not wear anything else? As a jade newbie, I'm keen to understand the options!



Some ideas for buffer bracelets. The colourful leather and metal ones are from Les Georgettes while the silver and black metal mesh one is from TOUS.


----------



## jadeitefan

mintea said:


> Love the lavender twist and the mint green! Both are lovely gifts.
> 
> Does anyone know or have personal experience if people's preferred bangle size tends to change over time. Excluding the obvious cases of significant weight gain or loss, do people's hands change enough through pregnancy or aging that you need to size up for comfort as you go through life, or does it vary enough by person that there aren't any hard and fast rules?
> 
> My 2020 jade wishlist item is going to be a bangle with some vivid green on it, which I imagine will be expensive enough that I'll want a great fit, but not so small that it would accidentally become a forever bangle one day. The smallest bangle I currently have is a 55 round and I can get it on and off without any discomfort or special tricks, but the smallest bangle I've tried on was a 54x49 oval and not gonna lie, I felt nervous and a bit uncomfortable taking it off.


Other than weight gain or loss, time of day also plays a part, I feel, in swelling of hands. Ie. afternoon is more swollen than morning, for example. I think as long as you can lather on some hand lotion and slide the bangle on and off, that should be fine. I'm also a 55mm round, but need a 57mm/50mm oval. Apparently, ovals need to be 1.5-2.5mm wider than what you'd comfortably wear for a round one.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

So I saw an ebay seller named precious jadeite and she’s selling a watery Guanyin carving that I’m eyeing on due to how picturesque it looks and how my mother has an obsession with Guanyin themed items.
I believe a PF member named Jadedonut has bought their items too and had some success with it. So I’ll need to hear some other jadies’ experiences with them and if their jades are untreated.
Item in question


----------



## SmokieDragon

It’s a very lavender day


----------



## Simplyput

Hi ladies,
Got some more jade at the flea market. Bracelets and necklaces


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Simplyput said:


> Hi ladies,
> Got some more jade at the flea market. Bracelets and necklaces


Those bright green necklaces gives off such Barbara Hutton’s jade necklace vibes off! Also are the spotty vibrant green bangles also jadeite?


----------



## Simplyput

AJadecent Angle said:


> Those bright green necklaces gives off such Barbara Hutton’s jade necklace vibes off! Also are the spotty vibrant green bangles also jadeite?



I was told the bangles were jade too.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Simplyput said:


> I was told the bangles were jade too.


They must’ve costed a pretty penny if it were that color and quality then!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Decided to do some random flashlighting behind this laughing buddha I got from my gojade haul (it was the smallest one and with the most subtle colors), it was mesmerizing until I saw a stoneline on it’s right (left in our POV) chest. I wasn’t troubled at it at all but looking at the listing photos, it was barely noticeable too so I also contacted them about it but said that it was perfect since they haven’t noted any flaw lines on it. So I suspect they missed the stoneline since it was really only visible when held behind a light. (It’s much more noticeable in the 2nd photo)


----------



## Chloe BB

Just sharing my black and white jadeite bangles... 
Here’s wishing all a Merry Christmas and a  happy 2020!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Chloe BB said:


> Just sharing my black and white jadeite bangles...
> Here’s wishing all a Merry Christmas and a  happy 2020!



Such lovely bangles! Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Chloe BB said:


> Just sharing my black and white jadeite bangles...
> Here’s wishing all a Merry Christmas and a  happy 2020!


I have no idea why, but looking at it suddenly made me think of oreos


----------



## berniechocolate

Merry Xmas ❤️ to all .  Decide to wear this creamy white with some red dots for festive cheer .


----------



## Silver Mom

SmokieDragon said:


> It’s a very lavender day


I LOVE LAVENDER!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Got these during Christmas, lotus was from Gojade, the leaf pendant and large dragon pendant from matsalice. Large dragon will be gifted to my father as a Christmas present.


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

Thanks for the lovely buffer bracelet ideas ladies. Looks like I'll need to do some more online shopping 

Happy holidays to everyone and I hope that Father Christmas brought you lots of lovely jade goodies!


----------



## Simplyput

Bracelet and necklace
Lavender bracelets
Black jade eagle pendant
14k jade diamond pendant


----------



## gogo94

Hello all hope you jadies are all well. Merry Xmas and Happy New Year  

I have been busy recently. Boyfriend recently broke his spine from outdoor activities...now he’s getting better. I have recently started yoga training course and have a bit less time to check on the forum.

below is the latest purchase from online IG shop in Hong Kong. The seller is friend with other sellers I bought crystal from. Pricing is very reasonable vs quality. She’s a hobbyist Seller so won’t be cutting stone for making bangles. Usually only one bangle available with a stone style. This time I got one where people sometimes say it’s ink painting jadeite. Love the way how the black ink spread in areas of the bangle! 

First 2 photos taken in car outside, then 2 indoor at night with white lighting. Last two are from seller.

thanks for letting me share!


----------



## sophiaberry

A jade bangle I picked up in San Francisco’s Chinatown!


----------



## Prettydino

Long time lurker here. 
All of you have such lovely pieces!
My mother gave me her special jade bracelet last week. Her father gave it to her on her 21st birthday and she wore it a lot. She’s just turned 70 and has decided to pass it on to me as she knows I’ve always loved the piece. I feel so fortunate. It’s so graceful, and I’ve loved it since I was a teenager.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Just love this jadeite pendant and ring


----------



## AJadecent Angle

SmokieDragon said:


> Just love this jadeite pendant and ring


Hey! Did you get the icy ring with the imperial green jades surrounding it from matsalice? I really wanted that, you lucky rascal! 
Also here’s a blurry picture of my new Bi pendant that reminds me of spinach.


----------



## Chloe BB

Hi, anyone used a Presidium Gem TesterII before?  Would like to ask where the needle will point for nephrite?
Thanks!


----------



## Chloe BB

AJadecent Angle said:


> Hey! Did you get the icy ring with the imperial green jades surrounding it from matsalice? I really wanted that, you lucky rascal!
> Also here’s a blurry picture of my new Bi pendant that reminds me of spinach.
> View attachment 4629814



that’s a nice piece. I saw a piece similar to yours and is contemplating about buying. I really love jadeite donuts and is starting my collection.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Chloe BB said:


> that’s a nice piece. I saw a piece similar to yours and is contemplating about buying. I really love jadeite donuts and is starting my collection.


Jade donuts are really cute so I understand your growing collection of them. Although I wear them as a bracelet rather than a necklace (as it’s intended purpose) since I already am wearing a permanent pendant and wouldn’t want to hear 2 jades clinking really loudly.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Wearing necklaces as bracelets is oddly funny (despite having to keep it tight and snug so it doesn’t move around as much.)
Also I never thought I would dig the spinach look so much either.


----------



## SmokieDragon

AJadecent Angle said:


> Hey! Did you get the icy ring with the imperial green jades surrounding it from matsalice? I really wanted that, you lucky rascal!
> Also here’s a blurry picture of my new Bi pendant that reminds me of spinach.
> View attachment 4629814


Hi, yes, it is from matsalice  She still has 2 left listed in her shop! Go for it!


----------



## Junkenpo

Happy New Year, my fellow jadies!

I lurk more than I post now,  wanted to share some new pictures of Smoke.  Yup, took her off for the first time since Dec 2014.  My arm feels so weirdly light and it's strange not to feel her banging on my laptop. I'm wondering how well I'll sleep tonight without a single piece of jade on me.  Maybe I'll throw on a pendant before bed instead, haha.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Junkenpo said:


> Happy New Year, my fellow jadies!
> 
> I lurk more than I post now,  wanted to share some new pictures of Smoke.  Yup, took her off for the first time since Dec 2014.  My arm feels so weirdly light and it's strange not to feel her banging on my laptop. I'm wondering how well I'll sleep tonight without a single piece of jade on me.  Maybe I'll throw on a pendant before bed instead, haha.



Happy New Year! Just wondering, why did you take her off after 5 years?


----------



## AJadecent Angle

A pic of another bracelet I got from one of my jewelers I frequent to, I saw her bring out alot of bead bracelets that had some black spots (or over saturated green to become a dark green) and she brought out the ones that had strings separating the beads and it really caught my eye so she decided to make a custom one with all the beads that had black spots. Needless to say I’m really satisfied on how it turned out (other than the two dangling beads giving me anxiety whenever it hits into each other).


----------



## Simplyput

Bracelets and 14k link necklaces


----------



## SmokieDragon

Simplyput said:


> Bracelets and 14k link necklaces



Oooohhhhh, that lavender and green bangle!!!


----------



## Redkoi01

Hello everyone, I am so happy no see so many new pieces. I have been super busy but wanted to share my first nephrite pieces I got in New Zealand. Not really knowledgeable about nephrite loved the deep green of the bangle and the meaning by of the pendant specially since my hubby gifted it for me during our 25th wedding anniversary trip . Can’t believe the weight difference between Jadeite and nephrite...


----------



## SmokieDragon

Redkoi01 said:


> Hello everyone, I am so happy no see so many new pieces. I have been super busy but wanted to share my first nephrite pieces I got in New Zealand. Not really knowledgeable about nephrite loved the deep green of the bangle and the meaning by of the pendant specially since my hubby gifted it for me during our 25th wedding anniversary trip . Can’t believe the weight difference between Jadeite and nephrite...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4631902
> View attachment 4631903



Love the colour of the carving and the carving itself! Reminds me of my green jade infinity carved pendant which I got years ago


----------



## piosavsfan

New jadeite hello kitty pendant! I adore it!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

piosavsfan said:


> New jadeite hello kitty pendant! I adore it!
> View attachment 4632867


I hate to say this but Hello Kitty’s nose really gives it more of a koala vibe than anything


----------



## piosavsfan

AJadecent Angle said:


> I hate to say this but Hello Kitty’s nose really gives it more of a koala vibe than anything


I don't see koala  I think it's cute.


----------



## berniechocolate

The thinner icy is my permanent bangle and then my mom in law pass one of her icy with a pink lavender tint because she says her wrist has gotten a little arthritic and the oval seems to make things painful for her knobby wrist .

So it’s a pair now . Thick vs thin icy . Is it too loud to wear it as a pair ?


----------



## AJadecent Angle

berniechocolate said:


> The thinner icy is my permanent bangle and then my mom in law pass one of her icy with a pink lavender tint because she says her wrist has gotten a little arthritic and the oval seems to make things painful for her knobby wrist .
> 
> So it’s a pair now . Thick vs thin icy . Is it too loud to wear it as a pair ?
> 
> View attachment 4633840
> View attachment 4633841
> View attachment 4633842


The one with the lavender tint looks serene. I personally don’t think it’s too loud as they seem to compliment one another and it matches your silver bracelet well too!


----------



## SmokieDragon

berniechocolate said:


> The thinner icy is my permanent bangle and then my mom in law pass one of her icy with a pink lavender tint because she says her wrist has gotten a little arthritic and the oval seems to make things painful for her knobby wrist .
> 
> So it’s a pair now . Thick vs thin icy . Is it too loud to wear it as a pair ?
> 
> View attachment 4633840
> View attachment 4633841
> View attachment 4633842



Not too loud at all  They look wonderful together!


----------



## berniechocolate

thanks ladies . What will I do without your advices and feedback  ? Impossible to ask hubby , because he be like ok okie everything goes . 

I guess because it’s quite colorless , so they are easy to wear . I admire your bold styles here , like wearing multiples but not sure if I could pull them off well on my own 




AJadecent Angle said:


> The one with the lavender tint looks serene. I personally don’t think it’s too loud as they seem to compliment one another and it matches your silver bracelet well too!





SmokieDragon said:


> Not too loud at all  They look wonderful together!


----------



## jadeitebear

Happy New Year, Jadies! I have been busy and struggling to following the thread. Such beautiful pieces from all of you! I wanted to send you pics of my jade ring for Christmas. Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## SmokieDragon

jadeitebear said:


> Happy New Year, Jadies! I have been busy and struggling to following the thread. Such beautiful pieces from all of you! I wanted to send you pics of my jade ring for Christmas. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4636195
> View attachment 4636196
> View attachment 4636198
> View attachment 4636197



Beautiful!


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi Jadies!

I was playing in my jewelry box today & hauled out my rings.  I almost never wear rings beside my ering and band, but I will wear these from time to time.  Not all at the same time, of course.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Junkenpo said:


> Hi Jadies!
> 
> I was playing in my jewelry box today & hauled out my rings.  I almost never wear rings beside my ering and band, but I will wear these from time to time.  Not all at the same time, of course.



All so beautiful!


----------



## jadedonuts

I've been working on a blue suite. I haven't been able to fit my wedding rings for a while, and they were also getting beat up from daily wear. So I decided to look for something new and simple. I bought a jadeite band (which turned out to be wee bit too large) and sandwiched it between two silver bands so it wouldn't slip off. I had posted my Guanyin earlier, and then I found the earrings. The earrings had a smaller bead above the little donut, but I took them off because I liked it better without. I might repurpose those beads into something else. So now I've got a nice simple set, and I love the blue color. I'm not sure about a bracelet. I don't like a bangle for daily wear as it wouldn't be good at work, but I wouldn't mind maybe a bead on a link chain. So that'll be a fun hunt there!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

jadedonuts said:


> I've been working on a blue suite. I haven't been able to fit my wedding rings for a while, and they were also getting beat up from daily wear. So I decided to look for something new and simple. I bought a jadeite band (which turned out to be wee bit too large) and sandwiched it between two silver bands so it wouldn't slip off. I had posted my Guanyin earlier, and then I found the earrings. The earrings had a smaller bead above the little donut, but I took them off because I liked it better without. I might repurpose those beads into something else. So now I've got a nice simple set, and I love the blue color. I'm not sure about a bracelet. I don't like a bangle for daily wear as it wouldn't be good at work, but I wouldn't mind maybe a bead on a link chain. So that'll be a fun hunt there!
> View attachment 4639994


Those blue jadeites really look alot like gummy candies! Or maybe my sweet tooth is screaming to be sated 
I personally think if you have enough money, you can try to change your ring into a platinum band for your cabochons as I’ve heard platinums with patina finishes are highly favored and would give your jade a nice look, or you could add the beads into some other necklace cord to give it a nice look to an upcoming pendant you would want.


----------



## SmokieDragon

A carved nephrite pendant and jadeite tricolour bangles. The thick tricolour is my first bangle, purchased in May last year


----------



## jadedonuts

AJadecent Angle said:


> Those blue jadeites really look alot like gummy candies! Or maybe my sweet tooth is screaming to be sated
> I personally think if you have enough money, you can try to change your ring into a platinum band for your cabochons as I’ve heard platinums with patina finishes are highly favored and would give your jade a nice look, or you could add the beads into some other necklace cord to give it a nice look to an upcoming pendant you would want.



I think I’m going to use the little beads in a bracelet. They’re small on their own, so I could use them on either side of a focal bead and then put them on a dainty chain.


----------



## jadedonuts

SmokieDragon said:


> A carved nephrite pendant and jadeite tricolour bangles. The thick tricolour is my first bangle, purchased in May last year



I love different color splotches and spots and I think that bangle is a beauty.


----------



## SmokieDragon

jadedonuts said:


> I love different color splotches and spots and I think that bangle is a beauty.



Thanks so much! Wearing it again (I really have bought a lot of bangles since May last year) makes me love it even more and I'm astounded by how well I chose since it is my first bangle


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Got these gray jadeite bracelet from watercrystal and I have to say, for it’s price I wasn’t disappointed!  Customer service also did as much as they could to help so I couldn’t thank them enough.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Got a Guang Gong pendant from gojade and I’m loving the cotton with translucent ocean green with it!


----------



## berniechocolate

I m too lazy to switch to other bangles . I think the icy will probably be a permanent bangle .  Because it seems to work for every outfit since it’s colorless  . Here’s one with my Chinese New Year outfit .

Happy Chinese New Year to those who are celebrating . Here’s some parts of Chinatown in Singapore which are quite vibrant during cny . And most of the jade shops are situated here for a good reason , because Chinese seem to enjoy buying jade .


----------



## Cool Breeze

berniechocolate said:


> I m too lazy to switch to other bangles . I think the icy will probably be a permanent bangle .  Because it seems to work for every outfit since it’s colorless  . Here’s one with my Chinese New Year outfit .
> 
> Happy Chinese New Year to those who are celebrating . Here’s some parts of Chinatown which are quite vibrant during cny . And most of the jade shops are situated here for a good reason , because Chinese seem to enjoy buying jade .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4648742
> View attachment 4648744
> View attachment 4648744
> View attachment 4648745
> View attachment 4648748
> View attachment 4648749
> View attachment 4648726
> View attachment 4648723


Gorgeous bangle!


----------



## SmokieDragon

berniechocolate said:


> I m too lazy to switch to other bangles . I think the icy will probably be a permanent bangle .  Because it seems to work for every outfit since it’s colorless  . Here’s one with my Chinese New Year outfit .
> 
> Happy Chinese New Year to those who are celebrating . Here’s some parts of Chinatown in Singapore which are quite vibrant during cny . And most of the jade shops are situated here for a good reason , because Chinese seem to enjoy buying jade .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4648742
> View attachment 4648744
> View attachment 4648745
> View attachment 4648748
> View attachment 4648749
> View attachment 4648726
> View attachment 4648723



Happy Chinese New Year to you too and Icy and you look fantastic!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

SmokieDragon said:


> Happy Chinese New Year to you too and Icy and you look fantastic!


Happy Chinese New Year to you too! Sadly festivals here have been postponed as it’s raining heavily here. But most certainly will start on my Sunday and Mondays (and maybe Tuesday?)
As far as I’m concerned only thing that’ll keep me up at night is definitely the kids playing with those popping things that you throw on the grow for that satisfying pop.


----------



## jadedonuts

Has anyone dealt with eBay seller dir8899 and can also tell me if this is a natural red:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/925-Silver...790605?hash=item288b3e09cd:g:cNwAAOSwnYVd5yJN

I like several of their items including their red donuts. I asked to see the other side of the certificate (the important side lol) and they took a couple days to get back to me and then said the certification website was down. So I’m a bit suspicious, but I thought I’d ask. Thank you!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

jadedonuts said:


> Has anyone dealt with eBay seller dir8899 and can also tell me if this is a natural red:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/925-Silver...790605?hash=item288b3e09cd:g:cNwAAOSwnYVd5yJN
> 
> I like several of their items including their red donuts. I asked to see the other side of the certificate (the important side lol) and they took a couple days to get back to me and then said the certification website was down. So I’m a bit suspicious, but I thought I’d ask. Thank you!


I’ve followed that seller for a short period and they seem to operate more as a corporate much like gojade except they list VERY often in any time of day. I never had personal experience from them but I always have this off feeling about that seller, due to them listing anytime and day. Negative-Neutral reviews on their ebay has also mostly accused the seller of bid shilling which is honestly rare to see from jade sellers.
The piece you linked LOOKS natural, untreated, and fair price.
The website is real but scrolling down, their site hasn’t been updated since 2018, although they have contact details that checks out too.
All in all, I personally find it right to be suspicious of the seller, but the site in which the certificate mentions them is real and is from the Chaoyang District, Beijing.
Additionally there are (personal preference) better sellers who can get you a piece of red jade without giving off an odd feeling AND will show you the certificate details.


----------



## SmokieDragon

AJadecent Angle said:


> Happy Chinese New Year to you too! Sadly festivals here have been postponed as it’s raining heavily here. But most certainly will start on my Sunday and Mondays (and maybe Tuesday?)
> As far as I’m concerned only thing that’ll keep me up at night is definitely the kids playing with those popping things that you throw on the grow for that satisfying pop.



Thanks so much! No rain here, just hot, hot, hot weather! We have real fireworks here which some neighbours were burning till close to 2am on the first day! The fireworks scare my little indoor Shih Tzu so I don't like it at all. Otherwise, I love this time of the year with all the snacks like arrowhead chips and pineapple tarts


----------



## AJadecent Angle

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! No rain here, just hot, hot, hot weather! We have real fireworks here which some neighbours were burning till close to 2am on the first day! The fireworks scare my little indoor Shih Tzu so I don't like it at all. Otherwise, I love this time of the year with all the snacks like arrowhead chips and pineapple tarts


Lucky! I heard a small chunk of fireworks go off at night too, snack wise we usually have the iconic egg tarts and mooncakes, with the occasional cakes that are always vibrantly colored yellow and pink (I don’t know what they’re called).


----------



## jadedonuts

AJadecent Angle said:


> I’ve followed that seller for a short period and they seem to operate more as a corporate much like gojade except they list VERY often in any time of day. I never had personal experience from them but I always have this off feeling about that seller, due to them listing anytime and day. Negative-Neutral reviews on their ebay has also mostly accused the seller of bid shilling which is honestly rare to see from jade sellers.
> The piece you linked LOOKS natural, untreated, and fair price.
> The website is real but scrolling down, their site hasn’t been updated since 2018, although they have contact details that checks out too.
> All in all, I personally find it right to be suspicious of the seller, but the site in which the certificate mentions them is real and is from the Chaoyang District, Beijing.
> Additionally there are (personal preference) better sellers who can get you a piece of red jade without giving off an odd feeling AND will show you the certificate details.



Thanks for the info. The seller had some nice pieces I was really liking, and I can’t seem to find a plain red donut in my price range elsewhere. They also had a red/orange Pixiu on peach I was liking. I think I’ll pass on theirs and keep hunting.  There’s plenty of time and I only have one neck, so it’s not like I’m short on pendants to wear!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Twisty arrived yesterday. Under warm light indoors, I can see her light lavender colour while  under a skylight indoors, she looks like a white jadeite bangle.


----------



## berniechocolate

SmokieDragon said:


> Twisty arrived yesterday. Under warm light indoors, I can see her light lavender colour while  under a skylight indoors, she looks like a white jadeite bangle.


So pretty !  I like the swirly carvings .


----------



## SmokieDragon

berniechocolate said:


> So pretty !  I like the swirly carvings .



Thanks so much! I've been so mystified by these swirly carvings since I first saw this style but it's not easy to find. I found a Nephrite one on MatsAlice but it is too small - seems we need 1mm bigger for this style. Then a day later, I found one that would work for me - still can't believe it


----------



## AJadecent Angle

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! I've been so mystified by these swirly carvings since I first saw this style but it's not easy to find. I found a Nephrite one on MatsAlice but it is too small - seems we need 1mm bigger for this style. Then a day later, I found one that would work for me - still can't believe it


MatsAlice is always a pleasure to work with which makes it seem factual too!
Also here’s a random picture of a bean pod (I’m not sure if I’ve posted this before but if I did, then here it is again lol)


----------



## Junkenpo

SmokieDragon said:


> Twisty arrived yesterday. Under warm light indoors, I can see her light lavender colour while  under a skylight indoors, she looks like a white jadeite bangle.



verry pretty!  Carved bangles are my favorites. Does the carving go all the way around to the inside of the wrist, or is it the jade flat at the wrist? I have a similar bangle, low dome and it is flat at the wrist. 

here's a repost of it with another bangle.


----------



## SmokieDragon

AJadecent Angle said:


> MatsAlice is always a pleasure to work with which makes it seem factual too!
> Also here’s a random picture of a bean pod (I’m not sure if I’ve posted this before but if I did, then here it is again lol)
> View attachment 4652783



I got my Twisty from JadeiteRoom on Etsy as those on MatsAlice are too small for me. Hope I can buy a green Nephrite twisty from her one day when she has one in my size


----------



## SmokieDragon

Junkenpo said:


> verry pretty!  Carved bangles are my favorites. Does the carving go all the way around to the inside of the wrist, or is it the jade flat at the wrist? I have a similar bangle, low dome and it is flat at the wrist.
> 
> here's a repost of it with another bangle.



Thanks so much! The carving goes all around - it’s a princess bangle


----------



## SmokieDragon

Jadeite donut earrings with a small pearl in the centre


----------



## piosavsfan

SmokieDragon said:


> Twisty arrived yesterday. Under warm light indoors, I can see her light lavender colour while  under a skylight indoors, she looks like a white jadeite bangle.


I love twisty!


----------



## SmokieDragon

piosavsfan said:


> I love twisty!



Thanks so much! Twisty bangles are very appealing


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Hey Jadies! Honest question, what are your thoughts on lavender jadeite when presented in real life and online? I’ve seen many lavender jadeites and have heard how photogenic they tend to be. So my question is, how do you approach jades that have a rather photogenic color(s) as I’m currently saving for a rather boujee ring and maybe a lavender jadeite?


----------



## SmokieDragon

AJadecent Angle said:


> Hey Jadies! Honest question, what are your thoughts on lavender jadeite when presented in real life and online? I’ve seen many lavender jadeites and have heard how photogenic they tend to be. So my question is, how do you approach jades that have a rather photogenic color(s) as I’m currently saving for a rather boujee ring and maybe a lavender jadeite?



My experience has been that in real life, my lavender bangles look like the photos the seller has posted. However, when I take photos to capture the lavender colour, I can't seem to capture the colour that I see with my eyes - the colour will be a little grayish. Another thing I noticed about my lavender bangles which is not obvious in photos is that sometimes they can have big "pores" ie not as fine as my non-lavender ones. Only the lavender that I got from JadeiteRoom recently has fine grains, as does a recent UJ bangle with a lavender portion.

Maybe the best is to get the seller to take photos in the sunlight as I notice that lavender bangles look more lavender in warm light and indoor shots. I spend most of my time indoors so maybe that's why my bangles look as lavender to me as the photos online


----------



## dingobeast

AJadecent Angle said:


> Hey Jadies! Honest question, what are your thoughts on lavender jadeite when presented in real life and online? I’ve seen many lavender jadeites and have heard how photogenic they tend to be. So my question is, how do you approach jades that have a rather photogenic color(s) as I’m currently saving for a rather boujee ring and maybe a lavender jadeite?


I think that lavender can photograph much better looking than it actually is. I have had enough pieces that are really more a pale grey or white that have convinced me to either buy from a vendor that will let me return easily, or just only buy when I see the pieces in person.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

SmokieDragon said:


> My experience has been that in real life, my lavender bangles look like the photos the seller has posted. However, when I take photos to capture the lavender colour, I can't seem to capture the colour that I see with my eyes - the colour will be a little grayish. Another thing I noticed about my lavender bangles which is not obvious in photos is that sometimes they can have big "pores" ie not as fine as my non-lavender ones. Only the lavender that I got from JadeiteRoom recently has fine grains, as does a recent UJ bangle with a lavender portion.
> 
> Maybe the best is to get the seller to take photos in the sunlight as I notice that lavender bangles look more lavender in warm light and indoor shots. I spend most of my time indoors so maybe that's why my bangles look as lavender to me as the photos online





dingobeast said:


> I think that lavender can photograph much better looking than it actually is. I have had enough pieces that are really more a pale grey or white that have convinced me to either buy from a vendor that will let me return easily, or just only buy when I see the pieces in person.


Alrighty then! Thanks for the help actually, so I suppose the verdict is that lavender jades are usually a letdown unless the grain is fine, thus allowing the lavender hue to shine through more, along with lighting being the primary reason to why lavender shows better too.


----------



## berniechocolate

AJadecent Angle said:


> Hey Jadies! Honest question, what are your thoughts on lavender jadeite when presented in real life and online? I’ve seen many lavender jadeites and have heard how photogenic they tend to be. So my question is, how do you approach jades that have a rather photogenic color(s) as I’m currently saving for a rather boujee ring and maybe a lavender jadeite?



I feel that lavender jadeite usually photographs more photogenically. In the sense that the color looks more vivid in pictures than real life . 

In Chinese we call it 见光就死 。 meaning some lavenders the minute it goes in bright sunlight , the lavender becomes whitish / graying and barely visible . 

So if you like to get a good idea if you will be happy with the shade of lavender , tell seller to snap a video/ picture  outdoor in bright sunlight . So u get some idea what is the lightest shade it could look like .

what I do observe is that lavender , the finer grain it is , it tend to gravitate towards less color . But the more intensely color are compromised in its by its sugary grain and lack of translucence. Of course u can have a continuum of varying qualities , but if it’s intense in lavender shade and also a nice fine grain with translucence it would usually be quite $$

so u need to weigh varying qualities of color / grain size /translucence and see what appeals to u .


----------



## berniechocolate

This is the blue green . I told myself since I bought so many bangles , I should try to do the rest some of the time , even though my comfort zone is the icy .

lol I wore this ( the bluish green ) for a day before my “ comfort zone “ got the better of me before I switch back to my icy white again . This blue green is fairly interesting . It goes from really deep green in darker lighting to , brilliant translucent green when in good window sill sunlight .


----------



## rileygirl

Heirlom ring from my grandmother.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

berniechocolate said:


> I feel that lavender jadeite usually photographs more photogenically. In the sense that the color looks more vivid in pictures than real life .
> 
> In Chinese we call it 见光就死 。 meaning some lavenders the minute it goes in bright sunlight , the lavender becomes whitish / graying and barely visible .
> 
> So if you like to get a good idea if you will be happy with the shade of lavender , tell seller to snap a video/ picture  outdoor in bright sunlight . So u get some idea what is the lightest shade it could look like .
> 
> what I do observe is that lavender , the finer grain it is , it tend to gravitate towards less color . But the more intensely color are compromised in its by its sugary grain and lack of translucence. Of course u can have a continuum of varying qualities , but if it’s intense in lavender shade and also a nice fine grain with translucence it would usually be quite $$
> 
> so u need to weigh varying qualities of color / grain size /translucence and see what appeals to u .


Ahhh.. Alright, understandable since finer grained lavender is usually harder to find than your normal vivid green jades. How much would you think a fine grained lavender with good translucence cost in let’s say a 52mm x 42mm x 10mm pendant?
Also forgot to mention your blue green bangle looks so much like my Guan Gong pendant! Except yours has alot less cotton than mine


----------



## Cool Breeze

berniechocolate said:


> View attachment 4654900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the blue green . I told myself since I bought so many bangles , I should try to do the rest some of the time , even though my comfort zone is the icy .
> 
> lol I wore this ( the bluish green ) for a day before my “ comfort zone “ got the better of me before I switch back to my icy white again . This blue green is fairly interesting . It goes from really deep green in darker lighting to , brilliant translucent green when in good window sill sunlight .


Such a beautiful color!


----------



## Junkenpo

berniechocolate said:


> This is the blue green . I told myself since I bought so many bangles , I should try to do the rest some of the time , even though my comfort zone is the icy .
> 
> lol I wore this ( the bluish green ) for a day before my “ comfort zone “ got the better of me before I switch back to my icy white again . This blue green is fairly interesting . It goes from really deep green in darker lighting to , brilliant translucent green when in good window sill sunlight .



I love icy too, but this blue green looks like the ocean to me on.  I went with family to a beach on the south side recently, and the water was so clear and this exact color.  Imagine swimming in that jade!  The ocean was like that.  And, you could hear the humpback whales singing if you stuck your head under the water.    I would love a bangle in this color if I could find one in my size and budget.


----------



## berniechocolate

Junkenpo said:


> I love icy too, but this blue green looks like the ocean to me on.  I went with family to a beach on the south side recently, and the water was so clear and this exact color.  Imagine swimming in that jade!  The ocean was like that.  And, you could hear the humpback whales singing if you stuck your head under the water.    I would love a bangle in this color if I could find one in my size and budget.




It’s well hmm this color when it catches the light in bright sunlight . But it is rather like deep blue green. Imagine deep lake water green indoors . This wasn’t like very expensive because it’s not too thick and rather small oval princess . If I see any again I ‘d let u know , was from hk a year or two back ! 

where u were sounds so amazing  ,with oceans and all ❤️


----------



## AJadecent Angle

berniechocolate said:


> It’s well hmm this color when it catches the light in bright sunlight . But it is rather like deep blue green. Imagine deep lake water green indoors . This wasn’t like very expensive because it’s not too thick and rather small oval princess . If I see any again I ‘d let u know , was from hk a year or two back !
> 
> where u were sounds so amazing  ,with oceans and all ❤️


I imagine the icy blue green jades to be rather common since I've seen tons of listings with these colors, and translucency but they're all expensive for obvious reasons.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Hello ladies! It’s been a super long time since I posted here. I recently got a couple pieces from Koojade...a lavender pendant for my mom’s bday and a green ring for me. I’m mostly a lavender person but heard that everyone must wear green this lunar year to ward off bad luck. Don’t really believe but I figure that green was classic for passing down anyway. It is quite a bit lighter than the seller pics but it photographs darker even when I try. I brightened the photos to be closer to what my eye sees. I have to send back for sizing also. Do you like it better on index finger or ring finger?


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Seller pic


----------



## SmokieDragon

*NYC Princess* said:


> View attachment 4656890
> View attachment 4656891
> View attachment 4656892
> View attachment 4656890
> View attachment 4656891
> View attachment 4656892
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! It’s been a super long time since I posted here. I recently got a couple pieces from Koojade...a lavender pendant for my mom’s bday and a green ring for me. I’m mostly a lavender person but heard that everyone must wear green this lunar year to ward off bad luck. Don’t really believe but I figure that green was classic for passing down anyway. It is quite a bit lighter than the seller pics but it photographs darker even when I try. I brightened the photos to be closer to what my eye sees. I have to send back for sizing also. Do you like it better on index finger or ring finger?



Such beautiful pieces! I think you should wear your ring on the ring finger - it will be safer there


----------



## dingobeast

berniechocolate said:


> View attachment 4654900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the blue green . I told myself since I bought so many bangles , I should try to do the rest some of the time , even though my comfort zone is the icy .
> 
> lol I wore this ( the bluish green ) for a day before my “ comfort zone “ got the better of me before I switch back to my icy white again . This blue green is fairly interesting . It goes from really deep green in darker lighting to , brilliant translucent green when in good window sill sunlight .



I am in love with that wonderful color!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

*NYC Princess* said:


> View attachment 4656890
> View attachment 4656891
> View attachment 4656892
> View attachment 4656890
> View attachment 4656891
> View attachment 4656892
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! It’s been a super long time since I posted here. I recently got a couple pieces from Koojade...a lavender pendant for my mom’s bday and a green ring for me. I’m mostly a lavender person but heard that everyone must wear green this lunar year to ward off bad luck. Don’t really believe but I figure that green was classic for passing down anyway. It is quite a bit lighter than the seller pics but it photographs darker even when I try. I brightened the photos to be closer to what my eye sees. I have to send back for sizing also. Do you like it better on index finger or ring finger?


Oh my! Honestly it looks like you got your ring from jade los angeles as it looks like something they’d have 
Additionally isn’t koojade overpriced in some of their items? I’ve seen their listings and questioned it sometimes.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Dangling jadeite earrings


----------



## Kindness4

I treat myself for luna new year princes round opaque black burmese jade .has fine grain little sparkles from graphite in it .I love it real solid black jade so hard to find .I'm super excited about it .Thank you for letting me share my new jadeite bangle ‍♂️


----------



## Kindness4

Quality out of this world ,I still have my other two on my other wrist I love jade


----------



## Kindness4

Sorry for so many picture I'm just so blessed to have found my black bangle ,very heavy and thick


----------



## SmokieDragon

Kindness4 said:


> Sorry for so many picture I'm just so blessed to have found my black bangle ,very heavy and thick



All so beautiful! No wonder you’re so happy! Actually, I feel like you’re my jadeite sister from another mother!  I have similar bangles to the 3 you’ve posted, all bought in the last 3 months! I’m waiting for my black one to arrive now hehe


----------



## SmokieDragon

Somehow the sense of peace with this bangle is amazing


----------



## Kindness4

SmokieDragon said:


> Somehow the sense of peace with this bangle is amazing


I totally understand agree with you. I'm so happy for you ,can't wait to see them. Thank you so your wonderful message .


----------



## Kindness4

SmokieDragon said:


> All so beautiful! No wonder you’re so happy! Actually, I feel like you’re my jadeite sister from another mother!  I have similar bangles to the 3 you’ve posted, all bought in the last 3 months! I’m waiting for my black one to arrive now hehe


‍♂️⚘


----------



## Silver Mom

AJadecent Angle said:


> Hey Jadies! Honest question, what are your thoughts on lavender jadeite when presented in real life and online? I’ve seen many lavender jadeites and have heard how photogenic they tend to be. So my question is, how do you approach jades that have a rather photogenic color(s) as I’m currently saving for a rather boujee ring and maybe a lavender jadeite?


Hi, AA.  I too love lavender jadeite. I know that everyone says that lavender changes color in the sun but I do like the change.  I will post a picture of my lavender in the sun and if I can find any indoor ones, I will post that too.  You have good taste.  This picture is of indoor lavender. I looked for a picture that I may have taken of this ring in  
sunlight but there was none available.  I will take a picture so you can see the difference when the sun is out.  It is very dark and gloomy today.  Can you tell me what a boujee ring is?


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Silver Mom said:


> Hi, AA.  I too love lavender jadeite. I know that everyone says that lavender changes color in the sun but I do like the change.  I will post a picture of my lavender in the sun and if I can find any indoor ones, I will post that too.  You have good taste.  This picture is of indoor lavender. I looked for a picture that I may have taken of this ring in
> sunlight but there was none available.  I will take a picture so you can see the difference when the sun is out.  It is very dark and gloomy today.  Can you tell me what a boujee ring is?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4658982


Oh! I love the saturated purple in the picture, and boujee is just a slang term of high-end/high-class/expensive (literally/figuratively) since it's a abbreviation of the French-term "bourgeois". Why I say that is because this is the first time I've saved up for something I consider boujee and honestly... It's the best long term investment I made currently since it looks attractive, fancy, and looks like something my mother would wear (yes I got her something for Valentines' since I'm single currently and treat the event as the early Mother's Day LOL)


----------



## Silver Mom

AJadecent Angle said:


> Oh! I love the saturated purple in the picture, and boujee is just a slang term of high-end/high-class/expensive (literally/figuratively) since it's a abbreviation of the French-term "bourgeois". Why I say that is because this is the first time I've saved up for something I consider boujee and honestly... It's the best long term investment I made currently since it looks attractive, fancy, and looks like something my mother would wear (yes I got her something for Valentines' since I'm single currently and treat the event as the early Mother's Day LOL)


You are right, I think it is best to save up and get the best that you can.  That way you will love it forever and not be looking for something else.  I saved a long time for this ring but when I saw it, I had to have it.  BEST that you can be happy with is always the BEST!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

It arrived! I’m really happy on how unique it looks


----------



## berniechocolate

AJadecent Angle said:


> It arrived! I’m really happy on how unique it looks
> View attachment 4659635
> View attachment 4659636


It’s so ethereal and translucent ! So pretty !


----------



## AJadecent Angle

berniechocolate said:


> It’s so ethereal and translucent ! So pretty !


Thanks! Too bad I couldn’t get a clearer shot cause the diamonds kept sparkling, making the camera to lose focus constantly


----------



## Silver Mom

AJadecent Angle said:


> It arrived! I’m really happy on how unique it looks
> View attachment 4659635
> View attachment 4659636


WOW, REALLY REALLY GORGEOUS!!!!  I would be happy too.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Silver Mom said:


> WOW, REALLY REALLY GORGEOUS!!!!  I would be happy too.


Thanks  I even took a photo of it with a honey green jade turtle carving as it “wears” the ring like a tiara. That also reminds me, here are some photos of the turtle carving I got today.


----------



## SmokieDragon

AJadecent Angle said:


> It arrived! I’m really happy on how unique it looks
> View attachment 4659635
> View attachment 4659636



So beautiful!


----------



## jadedonuts

Hi everyone, I'm back with a small piece. I had found this wood pendant on Etsy: https://www.etsy.com/listing/766284393/natural-black-sandalwood-pixiu-pattern?ref=hp_rv-1 and wished it came in jade. Lucky me not long after, GREENDEERbymui on Etsy had exactly that! It's a super slight lavender that looks pale pink. I had admired her string work for some time; she makes simple, beautiful, very feminine pieces. I usually don't like the mass produced cords that come with pendants and I end up restringing them, so I was excited to find her. Her pieces are uncertified, but she tests them herself and I UV tested it and it appears legitimate. It's really high polish and nicely carved; my photo doesn't do it justice.

Now, the wood version says it's a pixiu, but Mui called hers a bat. I'm not sure which it is! It does have a head/horn like a pixiu. There's no coin in it's mouth or anywhere on the pendant, and I've never seen just a bat head without wings.


----------



## LapisSiren

Does this look like real nephrite to anyone?


----------



## slaboday

LapisSiren said:


> Does this look like real nephrite to anyone?
> 
> View attachment 4661690
> 
> 
> View attachment 4661691


It looks like quartzite to me.


----------



## LapisSiren

slaboday said:


> It looks like quartzite to me.



How disappointing! If it's quartzite why even put jade in the same sentence  ☹


----------



## AJadecent Angle

LapisSiren said:


> How disappointing! If it's quartzite why even put jade in the same sentence  ☹


Jade is a really broad (and misleading) term since really only 2 (3 if you consider Omphacite as jade) are considered real jade.
Also Nephrite usually is almost uniform in color or has 2 colors to it (green,white,brown,blue,black) and almost always has dendrites, although the Quartzite bangle looks like a good replica of Jadeite.


----------



## bella89

When you jade aficionados go to make "best offers" on bangles, is there a general percentage off the BIN number that you recommend starting at?  I usually shop on Etsy and I'm slowly learning the eBay ropes.  Thanks!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

bella89 said:


> When you jade aficionados go to make "best offers" on bangles, is there a general percentage off the BIN number that you recommend starting at?  I usually shop on Etsy and I'm slowly learning the eBay ropes.  Thanks!


For me it’s usually message the seller first on negotiations and start from there so it’s easier to hear them list their preferred lower price.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

AJadecent Angle said:


> Oh my! Honestly it looks like you got your ring from jade los angeles as it looks like something they’d have
> Additionally isn’t koojade overpriced in some of their items? I’ve seen their listings and questioned it sometimes.


The green ring was a “Best Buy” and I was able to negotiate on the lavender pendant so the price I thought was fair. They have really good customer service though. They FedExed the pieces to me due to the delay from Lunar New Year (post office closed) at no extra charge and was going to pay for me to send back the ring for resizing if I decided to keep it. As it were, I decided I didn’t like green enough to do it much justice and returned it. They paid for FedEx return shipping which was $100+ one way.


----------



## Kindness4

Found this little gem , another one to add to my stack I wear all time .Thank you so much for letting me share my new black chic bangle ,I have some parts have very good clear transolution, hard to get the picture of them


----------



## SmokieDragon

Kindness4 said:


> Found this little gem , another one to add to my stack I wear all time .Thank you so much for letting me share my new black chic bangle ,I have some parts have very good clear transolution, hard to get the picture of them



Looking great! Is this a square cut black bangle? Still waiting for mine to arrive. Covid-19 has slowed down shipping from Hong Kong to my home country of Malaysia


----------



## AJadecent Angle

SmokieDragon said:


> Looking great! Is this a square cut black bangle? Still waiting for mine to arrive. Covid-19 has slowed down shipping from Hong Kong to my home country of Malaysia


Same for me for all my sellers I bought who lives in China.. I really didn’t think the coronavirus has caused such delays even now and it stinks for both ends! 
Fortunately it seems like delivery times has started to slowly become back to normal.


----------



## SmokieDragon

AJadecent Angle said:


> Same for me for all my sellers I bought who lives in China.. I really didn’t think the coronavirus has caused such delays even now and it stinks for both ends!
> Fortunately it seems like delivery times has started to slowly become back to normal.



My black bangle finally arrived today! YAY!! Pictures tomorrow!

What I find really weird is even packages from FedEx which came from California are still routed through Guangzhou! Really??

And on Sunday, I ordered a pendant from Singapore and the shipper was UPS. By right, all the package has to do is travel north into neighbouring Malaysia. Imagine my shock when it was routed from Singapore to Shenzhen before coming to Malaysia! I got it yesterday, fast shipping, but why that route??


----------



## lllaaa

Hi!  I have been lurking and trying to learn from you all.  I just purchased my first jadeite grade A bangle (I hope).  At first I was a bit disappointed in the color but I think it is growing on me - it is quite the color of nature.  What do you think?  Honest.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

SmokieDragon said:


> My black bangle finally arrived today! YAY!! Pictures tomorrow!
> 
> What I find really weird is even packages from FedEx which came from California are still routed through Guangzhou! Really??
> 
> And on Sunday, I ordered a pendant from Singapore and the shipper was UPS. By right, all the package has to do is travel north into neighbouring Malaysia. Imagine my shock when it was routed from Singapore to Shenzhen before coming to Malaysia! I got it yesterday, fast shipping, but why that route??


How ironic! I got my black bear from Guangzhou too! Also that’s weird for the rerouting of Cali to Guangzhou too, unless there was a middleman behind it or something?
Now to wait for my next 9 jade pieces to come within a week or 3. Hope they arrive safely!


----------



## Kindness4

SmokieDragon said:


> Looking great! Is this a square cut black bangle? Still waiting for mine to arrive. Covid-19 has slowed down shipping from Hong Kong to my home country of Malaysia


 it's new cylinder shape bangle .I know its terrible what's happen in China I feel so bad for all those people virus killing so many people there and surrounding areas.


----------



## Kindness4

SmokieDragon said:


> My black bangle finally arrived today! YAY!! Pictures tomorrow!
> 
> What I find really weird is even packages from FedEx which came from California are still routed through Guangzhou! Really??
> 
> And on Sunday, I ordered a pendant from Singapore and the shipper was UPS. By right, all the package has to do is travel north into neighbouring Malaysia. Imagine my shock when it was routed from Singapore to Shenzhen before coming to Malaysia! I got it yesterday, fast shipping, but why that route??


Congratulations to you can't wait to see


----------



## Kindness4

AJadecent Angle said:


> Same for me for all my sellers I bought who lives in China.. I really didn’t think the coronavirus has caused such delays even now and it stinks for both ends!
> Fortunately it seems like delivery times has started to slowly become back to normal.


I heard from my seller that because of virus shipment method would be delayed.alot flight or been cancel ,other countries our closing there airport to people from that Region All I can say it's extremely sad news I'm pray for all those people in the countries affected by it .we should all pray for them to either stop it or find cure for it save lives.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Kindness4 said:


> I heard from my seller that because of virus shipment method would be delayed.alot flight or been cancel ,other countries our closing there airport to people from that Region All I can say it's extremely sad news I'm pray for all those people in the countries affected by it .we should all pray for them to either stop it or find cure for it save lives.


Yeah I had one seller specifically who had to do alot of refunds for the buyers who didn’t want to wait a long time for shipment to start within 3 weeks or more. Also upsetting cause when it comes to tragic events from foreign countries, it brings xenophobia which is one of those things that disgusts me in all sense. I really hope people in China truly can recover from it.


----------



## SmokieDragon

These are truly scary times. I hope a vaccine can be found soonest possible


----------



## SmokieDragon

My jadeite donut and black bangle


----------



## SmokieDragon

AJadecent Angle said:


> How ironic! I got my black bear from Guangzhou too! Also that’s weird for the rerouting of Cali to Guangzhou too, unless there was a middleman behind it or something?
> Now to wait for my next 9 jade pieces to come within a week or 3. Hope they arrive safely!



The route to Guangzhou has always been there for FedEx - just thought that they should have done some re-routing.

Hope the rest of your goodies arrive safely and soon!


----------



## Kindness4

SmokieDragon said:


> My jadeite donut and black bangle


I love it exactly like mine .I called shape cylinder,but dounut shape sounds better .it's so comfortable and so easy to get on .congratulate on your new jade bangle wear it good health looks amazing on you


----------



## Kindness4

AJadecent Angle said:


> Yeah I had one seller specifically who had to do alot of refunds for the buyers who didn’t want to wait a long time for shipment to start within 3 weeks or more. Also upsetting cause when it comes to tragic events from foreign countries, it brings xenophobia which is one of those things that disgusts me in all sense. I really hope people in China truly can recover from it.


Very scary I feel so bad for China how they treat there people awful .makes me want to cry .I pray they find VACCINE sooner then later said thing is doctor who tried to notify public was silent by police in dec. How many lived could have been saved know if the police didn't try to quiet him .rest in peace to that doctor who tried to save so many he himself has died from same thing he was trying to stop the recent outbreak


----------



## Kindness4

Here is my donut shape.i love all three finally got my last one make perfect stack wear all time .I love jade ,enjoy wearing them together all time feel so good together like family


----------



## SmokieDragon

Kindness4 said:


> I love it exactly like mine .I called shape cylinder,but dounut shape sounds better .it's so comfortable and so easy to get on .congratulate on your new jade bangle wear it good health looks amazing on you



Thanks so much!!


----------



## LapisSiren




----------



## Cyanide Rose

Beautiful jade Jadies! I haven’t  posted in a while, but I still peep in from time to time. I hope everyone is well. It is so sad the devastation this virus has caused. I pray that it slows down and the sick a speedy recovery. A vaccine would be lovely, although I know it’s a ways out from completion. I also have had some packages delayed, here is the US they put a stoppage on shipping out to China. I thought it would be the other way around but my guess is that the USPS is incredibly overwhelmed. Stay well jadies


----------



## Kindness4

I hope that all jadetie ladies and gentlemen have wonderful day


----------



## Kindness4

Kindness4 said:


> I hope that all jadetie ladies and gentlemen have wonderful day


Thank u all for your support. Thank you for letting me share my love of jadeite bangles


----------



## SmokieDragon

Kindness4 said:


> I hope that all jadetie ladies and gentlemen have wonderful day



Another one! Wow! To put 1 on even I'm like aaaahhhh - low pain tolerance hehe


----------



## Cool Breeze

Kindness4 said:


> Thank u all for your support. Thank you for letting me share my love of jadeite bangles


They are all so beautiful!  Dreamy colors!


----------



## Kindness4

SmokieDragon said:


> Another one! Wow! To put 1 on even I'm like aaaahhhh - low pain tolerance hehe


Yup time heals hand then I slip this one on,I pray I could thank god I did .I love  this one the most .remind me of jolly rancher candy.thank I love all of then no more room  stacked perfectly so I can wear them all with lot of jade it is


----------



## Kindness4

Cool Breeze said:


> They are all so beautiful!  Dreamy colors!


Thank you so much I appreciate your message 


Cool Breeze said:


> They are all so beautiful!  Dreamy colors!


Thank you so much for your kindness. I'm very grateful for your kind words


----------



## SmokieDragon

I  jade!!


----------



## dingobeast

Kindness4 said:


> I hope that all jadetie ladies and gentlemen have wonderful day



Oooh, I like that very skinny one on top. Where is that from?


----------



## berniechocolate

SmokieDragon said:


> My jadeite donut and black bangle



the black is so shiny  ! Goes with everything yes . Love glossy blacks !


----------



## berniechocolate

An icy  clear jadeite wings . Belated birthday present from my folks in Hk . Probably the last I see of any jadeite gifts for abit since , covid-19 is getting a little messy in Hk


----------



## Junkenpo

One  of my friends recently moved to S.Korea, Daegu. So nervous for her.


----------



## SmokieDragon

berniechocolate said:


> the black is so shiny  ! Goes with everything yes . Love glossy blacks !



Thanks so much! Yes, it does go with everything and I find it fuss-free. It feels like it really belongs on my wrist. This might be my 2nd favourite bangle now 



berniechocolate said:


> An icy  clear jadeite wings . Belated birthday present from my folks in Hk . Probably the last I see of any jadeite gifts for abit since , covid-19 is getting a little messy in Hk
> 
> View attachment 4677975
> View attachment 4677976
> View attachment 4677977



Beautiful wings!! Such lovely jadeite pieces in HK! Hope a vaccine can be found soon


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Decided to do a shot with matsalice’s grey nephrite and my bracelet I got from Manhattan CT


----------



## jadedonuts

berniechocolate said:


> An icy  clear jadeite wings . Belated birthday present from my folks in Hk . Probably the last I see of any jadeite gifts for abit since , covid-19 is getting a little messy in Hk



Oooh, I love that pendant. Beautiful!


----------



## 100700

Hetian seed jade  love hetian jade so much


----------



## AJadecent Angle

100700 said:


> Hetian seed jade  love hetian jade so much
> View attachment 4684627
> View attachment 4684628
> View attachment 4684629


Oh! May I ask if you’ve got this from favourjewelry? I wanted a piece like this, but unfortunately this meant splurging alot more than I would want to.


----------



## 100700

AJadecent Angle said:


> Oh! May I ask if you’ve got this from favourjewelry? I wanted a piece like this, but unfortunately this meant splurging alot more than I would want to.



I actually find this on eBay . Yes the jade market has too many fake seed jades. But if you do get a real seed jade it will be raising in value every year. There’s no new digged out seed jade anymore. Chinese people have been treasure and mining hetian jade over 9 thousand years. the new jades will be in very deep undergrounds  the cost will be too high for digging and has been banned by government. Hope you will find one perfect jade for yourself ^^


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi Jadies,

Just wanted to share... the heart and the earrings I've shared before, but I recently found a necklace to that matches the heart.  You all know how much I love beads.  This necklace has a loop to attach & switch out pendants.


----------



## SmokieDragon

A blue jadeite bead today


----------



## AJadecent Angle

SmokieDragon said:


> A blue jadeite bead today


Oh! Nice, I always wanted to get a Guatemalan Blue Jade but they’re very pricey


----------



## SmokieDragon

AJadecent Angle said:


> Oh! Nice, I always wanted to get a Guatemalan Blue Jade but they’re very pricey



Thanks so much! You should check out JadeDiver on Etsy! The prices aren't too bad


----------



## SmokieDragon

AJadecent Angle said:


> Oh! Nice, I always wanted to get a Guatemalan Blue Jade but they’re very pricey



Thanks so much! You should check out JadeDiver on Etsy! The prices aren't too bad


----------



## Kindness4

SmokieDragon said:


> I  jade!!


Stunning jade ring looks amazing on you.


----------



## Kindness4

SmokieDragon said:


> A blue jadeite bead today


Looks so beautiful on you love the color


----------



## Kindness4

What beautiful day outside.still in love my permitt stack jadetie bangles. So use to them now .I want to thank everyone for your likes I greatly appreciate it


----------



## SmokieDragon

Kindness4 said:


> Stunning jade ring looks amazing on you.





Kindness4 said:


> Looks so beautiful on you love the color



Thanks so much!

Your new bead bracelet just glows!


----------



## mintea

Love seeing all the bracelets, beads, pendants, and more from all of you.

I am on the hunt for a chubby round princess bangle. I'm only budgeting for one 'fancier' piece, and returns, especially international returns, are a true pain, so I really don't want to make the wrong pick. But it's hard for me to judge from photos and videos when I've found a piece that I love and is also cost effective. Like, I love the princess bangle here, but it's double the price of the d-shape next to it. To my eye it's maybe a touch more translucent, but is it *that* much more valuable?!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

mintea said:


> Love seeing all the bracelets, beads, pendants, and more from all of you.
> 
> I am on the hunt for a chubby round princess bangle. I'm only budgeting for one 'fancier' piece, and returns, especially international returns, are a true pain, so I really don't want to make the wrong pick. But it's hard for me to judge from photos and videos when I've found a piece that I love and is also cost effective. Like, I love the princess bangle here, but it's double the price of the d-shape next to it. To my eye it's maybe a touch more translucent, but is it *that* much more valuable?!



Alright for a bangle with a good translucence and nice scattered flower pattern. I expect it to be pretty expensive, so personally I’d ask the seller alot of questions, mainly is there a certificate (then check the certificate in it’s website), and ask for photos in natural lighting along with the usual, is it untreated and such.
I would personally do this as this is what you’d consider a fancy bangle and those types usually deserve to have a high price. So it’s really best to show the seller that you aren’t kidding with wanting the bangles to be untreated and such.
Now regarding the prices, you can always negotiate for it, I assume the D-shape one costs more due to more material of the jade was used to make it wider and has more of the scattered flower patterns whereas the princess is just thicker and has alittle less than of the scatter flower pattern the D-shaped one


----------



## LapisSiren




----------



## SmokieDragon

So excited to have found this safety coin pendant at my local jeweller


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Got a hand player and a bangle cause they looked pretty!


----------



## ARMCANDIES

Lots love said:


> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2985591
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today's springtime bangles jadeite Grade A bangles


----------



## SmokieDragon

My yellow and off white bangle on a sunny day before the COVID-19 partial lockdown in my country. Now I’m working from home and haven’t driven my car for 2 days


----------



## AJadecent Angle

SmokieDragon said:


> My yellow and off white bangle on a sunny day before the COVID-19 partial lockdown in my country. Now I’m working from home and haven’t driven my car for 2 days


I love how that bangle looks! May I ask the seller who you got that from?


----------



## SmokieDragon

AJadecent Angle said:


> I love how that bangle looks! May I ask the seller who you got that from?



Thanks so much! it's from Mats Alice on eBay. I got it last year


----------



## berniechocolate

SmokieDragon said:


> My yellow and off white bangle on a sunny day before the COVID-19 partial lockdown in my country. Now I’m working from home and haven’t driven my car for 2 days


Where are you from ? 
Stay safe ,jade sister . We don’t have a lock dorm in a Singapore yet . But still on social distancing mode . I hope things don’t get worst , because it’s seriously annoying to stay in to be safer and to avoid crowds . Your bangle is very pretty. It’s one bangle with 2 colors , yellow on the one side and white on the other?


----------



## berniechocolate

Black faceted jadeite bangle . Haven’t worn this for awhile .

Stay safe and well everyone . Hope this evil covid monstrosity of a virus will be beaten soon !


----------



## SmokieDragon

berniechocolate said:


> Where are you from ?
> Stay safe ,jade sister . We don’t have a lock dorm in a Singapore yet . But still on social distancing mode . I hope things don’t get worst , because it’s seriously annoying to stay in to be safer and to avoid crowds . Your bangle is very pretty. It’s one bangle with 2 colors , yellow on the one side and white on the other?



I’m from Malaysia. Our partial lockdown has been extended to 14 April. I yearn for the opportunity to go to a mall and just do my walkabouts during lunch like last time. You are very lucky to be in Singapore  You stay safe too!!

Thanks so much!! Yes, it’s partly yellow. The white part looks more like off white. It’s quite a calming bangle


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Yellow jade


----------



## Junkenpo

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Yellow jade



I love that look!  The yellow jade looks so happy and I like the choice of hardware and stacking.


----------



## Juju:)

Hi everyone! I'm finally making the plunge to join in this thread rather than just reading it.  I've been reading this great thread almost a couple of months ago. I started from the beginning (2012) and realized I will never catch up to the present. So I focused on this current thread. I've learned alot and enjoyed all the beautiful pics. Ouiouilexiaussi - love the yellow jade! It brightened up my dreary weather day! Thanks!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Junkenpo said:


> I love that look!  The yellow jade looks so happy and I like the choice of hardware and stacking.



Thanks so much! I don’t wear a lot of yellow, but I couldn’t resist this buttery star (a random eBay find) and beads (from Etsy).


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Juju:smile: said:


> Hi everyone! I'm finally making the plunge to join in this thread rather than just reading it.  I've been reading this great thread almost a couple of months ago. I started from the beginning (2012) and realized I will never catch up to the present. So I focused on this current thread. I've learned alot and enjoyed all the beautiful pics. Ouiouilexiaussi - love the yellow jade! It brightened up my dreary weather day! Thanks!



Thank you! Glad I could brighten your day!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Faint lavender ring - the glow is mesmerising and it’s so smooth!!


----------



## Kindness4

dingobeast said:


> Oooh, I like that very skinny one on top. Where is that from?


I got from overseas ,it's my favorite one too thank you


----------



## Kindness4

SmokieDragon said:


> I  jade!!


Love the ring it's stunning looking wow


----------



## Kindness4

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> Your new bead bracelet just glows!


It's loki bracelet I had to separate it from the other ones, but I thank u for your kind words


----------



## Kindness4

LapisSiren said:


> View attachment 4689268


Love your jade bangles looks amazing nicely stack too ,


----------



## Kindness4

I hope pray that this virus someone finds cure soon.its so very sad some many people who have died it's awful.my prays go out to all jades sister brothers out there be safe .


----------



## SmokieDragon

Kindness4 said:


> Love the ring it's stunning looking wow



Thanks so much and you and everyone stay safe too!


----------



## LapisSiren

Chubby Princess


----------



## Kindness4

LapisSiren said:


> Chubby Princess
> View attachment 4700407


Looks calming and lovely colors congrats


----------



## LapisSiren

Kindness4 said:


> Looks calming and lovely colors congrats


Thanks!! Your stack is to die for!


----------



## cdtracing

Jade Phoenix for today.


----------



## Baghera

The stay-at-home order has gotten me into watching the Chinese drama Goodbye My Princess.  The jade accessories in the costumes and furniture used in the set is a sight for sore eyes.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Baghera said:


> The stay-at-home order has gotten me into watching the Chinese drama Goodbye My Princess.  The jade accessories in the costumes and furniture used in the set is a sight for sore eyes.


Sounds very drama just from the title itself. 
Also I’m sure they had to add jade everywhere since it is a status symbol back then.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Love my new ring and bangle!! They go so well together


----------



## mintea

Even though I still can't stop thinking about the harmonious pattern on the floating flower bracelet I wanted, I _cannot_ bring myself to shell out so far beyond the budget limit I set for myself. Luckily, something a few thousand dollars cheaper ( lol) caught my eye now, hoping to share when it's confirmed and in my hands. I'm stressed out nowadays, but 'shopping therapy' with a new piece of jade isn't the worst way to deal...



LapisSiren said:


> Chubby Princess
> View attachment 4700407


The bracelet is lovely and the size, proportions, and colors all really suit your hand. Looks meant to be. Makes me want a chubby princess bangle even more.



cdtracing said:


> Jade Phoenix for today.
> View attachment 4702981


Multi-colored carvings are so cool to look at and add so much life to it... I like the warmer tones at the top to the swirls of green in the tail.



SmokieDragon said:


> Love my new ring and bangle!! They go so well together


They really do go well together! The dappled green shades on the bracelet especially remind me of scattered light through the trees, or lily pads on a pond.


----------



## SmokieDragon

mintea said:


> Even though I still can't stop thinking about the harmonious pattern on the floating flower bracelet I wanted, I _cannot_ bring myself to shell out so far beyond the budget limit I set for myself. Luckily, something a few thousand dollars cheaper ( lol) caught my eye now, hoping to share when it's confirmed and in my hands. I'm stressed out nowadays, but 'shopping therapy' with a new piece of jade isn't the worst way to deal...
> 
> They really do go well together! The dappled green shades on the bracelet especially remind me of scattered light through the trees, or lily pads on a pond.



Thanks so much! Mine is shopping therapy too  Can't wait to see your new bangle


----------



## LapisSiren

mintea said:


> Even though I still can't stop thinking about the harmonious pattern on the floating flower bracelet I wanted, I _cannot_ bring myself to shell out so far beyond the budget limit I set for myself. Luckily, something a few thousand dollars cheaper ( lol) caught my eye now, hoping to share when it's confirmed and in my hands. I'm stressed out nowadays, but 'shopping therapy' with a new piece of jade isn't the worst way to deal...
> 
> 
> The bracelet is lovely and the size, proportions, and colors all really suit your hand. Looks meant to be. Makes me want a chubby princess bangle even more.
> 
> 
> Multi-colored carvings are so cool to look at and add so much life to it... I like the warmer tones at the top to the swirls of green in the tail.
> 
> 
> They really do go well together! The dappled green shades on the bracelet especially remind me of scattered light through the trees, or lily pads on a pond.



Thanks!! It seems to be the one I reach for nowadays. I love it so


----------



## LapisSiren

BEADS!!!


----------



## mintea

I really like the beads, LapisSiren! Did you make the bracelets yourself? I've been tempted to get beads and make different stretch bracelets with semi-precious stones.

It'll be a while before I get my new acquisition in hand, so in the meantime, here's my current favorite bangle,  competing for attention with a pot of neon-bright azaleas getting ready to go into full bloom.


----------



## jessgotLoVe

Kindness4 said:


> Found this little gem , another one to add to my stack I wear all time .Thank you so much for letting me share my new black chic bangle ,I have some parts have very good clear transolution, hard to get the picture of them



I'm new to jadeite.. just wondering.. does stacking the bangles scratches them or make lots of sound, or any cons? I got 2 bangles at the same time and seller advised not to stack. i'm looking to add another one and I really thought of stacking them. Otherwise, I wont be able to wear each of them much, not cost effective to collect in a sense?


----------



## LapisSiren

mintea said:


> I really like the beads, LapisSiren! Did you make the bracelets yourself? I've been tempted to get beads and make different stretch bracelets with semi-precious stones.
> 
> It'll be a while before I get my new acquisition in hand, so in the meantime, here's my current favorite bangle,  competing for attention with a pot of neon-bright azaleas getting ready to go into full bloom.
> 
> View attachment 4709996



Thanks . No I didn't make the bracelet myself, but I'm thinking about changing out the elastic and make both of them into a bolo style bracelet. Your bracelet is gorgeous by the way


----------



## SmokieDragon

mintea said:


> I really like the beads, LapisSiren! Did you make the bracelets yourself? I've been tempted to get beads and make different stretch bracelets with semi-precious stones.
> 
> It'll be a while before I get my new acquisition in hand, so in the meantime, here's my current favorite bangle,  competing for attention with a pot of neon-bright azaleas getting ready to go into full bloom.
> 
> View attachment 4709996



Oh, do I see a light lavender?  Lovely!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

jessgotLoVe said:


> I'm new to jadeite.. just wondering.. does stacking the bangles scratches them or make lots of sound, or any cons? I got 2 bangles at the same time and seller advised not to stack. i'm looking to add another one and I really thought of stacking them. Otherwise, I wont be able to wear each of them much, not cost effective to collect in a sense?



Yes, stacking is bad. It's because the two bangles banging against each other can cause cracks or breakage. I have 20+ bangles and I wear one on each wrist. On my left wrist, I wear a lavender oval which is quite fitting. I change the bangles on my right wrist every 2-3 weeks. As such, I have opted for slightly larger bangles for this wrist - by right, i fall in the range of 54-56mm but I wear 57-58mm instead. You can consider doing this too


----------



## jessgotLoVe

SmokieDragon said:


> Yes, stacking is bad. It's because the two bangles banging against each other can cause cracks or breakage. I have 20+ bangles and I wear one on each wrist. On my left wrist, I wear a lavender oval which is quite fitting. I change the bangles on my right wrist every 2-3 weeks. As such, I have opted for slightly larger bangles for this wrist - by right, i fall in the range of 54-56mm but I wear 57-58mm instead. You can consider doing this too



Thank you for sharing your workaround! I will consider doing this! My impatient character had got me buying the new bangle before seeing your reply and had stacked them together. As the new one is bigger I pushed it higher "fixing" it higher up on my arm so that it doesn't clink much w the other piece. The smaller piece is a pain to remove or wear, always bruising the sides of my hand. So I will wear it on for a while more until the bruise fades before I take it out .  

Sharing my small but growing collection here! As you peeps would appreciate it. It's so hard to find anyone around me who appreciates the beauty of these stones like I do. I have a preference for black jadeites so my first few bangles are all black jadeites. ☺


----------



## SmokieDragon

jessgotLoVe said:


> Thank you for sharing your workaround! I will consider doing this! My impatient character had got me buying the new bangle before seeing your reply and had stacked them together. As the new one is bigger I pushed it higher "fixing" it higher up on my arm so that it doesn't clink much w the other piece. The smaller piece is a pain to remove or wear, always bruising the sides of my hand. So I will wear it on for a while more until the bruise fades before I take it out .
> 
> Sharing my small but growing collection here! As you peeps would appreciate it. It's so hard to find anyone around me who appreciates the beauty of these stones like I do. I have a preference for black jadeites so my first few bangles are all black jadeites. ☺
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712135



I love all your pieces and photo arrangement!! The black bangle you have at the top right of your photo looks like the one I have too  I'm a pearl lover as well  I know what you mean about having no-one around who appreciates jadeite except here on this forum. I live in Malaysia where culturally, there should be many around me who love jadeite but that isn't the case at all haha


----------



## essiedub

jessgotLoVe said:


> Thank you for sharing your workaround! I will consider doing this! My impatient character had got me buying the new bangle before seeing your reply and had stacked them together. As the new one is bigger I pushed it higher "fixing" it higher up on my arm so that it doesn't clink much w the other piece. The smaller piece is a pain to remove or wear, always bruising the sides of my hand. So I will wear it on for a while more until the bruise fades before I take it out .
> 
> Sharing my small but growing collection here! As you peeps would appreciate it. It's so hard to find anyone around me who appreciates the beauty of these stones like I do. I have a preference for black jadeites so my first few bangles are all black jadeites. ☺
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712135


What a beautiful display! Do you store them on  those flowers ..such a cool idea! I don’t know black jade but this has me intrigued! I also like the barrel pendants, giving them a modern vibe. Are the lighter ones called ice jade?


----------



## Junkenpo

jessgotLoVe said:


> Sharing my small but growing collection here! As you peeps would appreciate it. It's so hard to find anyone around me who appreciates the beauty of these stones like I do. I have a preference for black jadeites so my first few bangles are all black jadeites. ☺



I adore that middle bangle!  I enjoy black bangles, too.   Here's an older repost picture of mine.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Managed to take these pictures in the sunlight at home today


----------



## nadiamo

My ring


----------



## jessgotLoVe

SmokieDragon said:


> I love all your pieces and photo arrangement!! The black bangle you have at the top right of your photo looks like the one I have too  I'm a pearl lover as well  I know what you mean about having no-one around who appreciates jadeite except here on this forum. I live in Malaysia where culturally, there should be many around me who love jadeite but that isn't the case at all haha



I'm in Singapore, culturally we are pretty much the same! hahha. The top right is a beauty (to me at least), it's omphacite, deep green that appear black under normal light. With strong light the green becomes much more obvious, pictured below.  





essiedub said:


> What a beautiful display! Do you store them on  those flowers ..such a cool idea! I don’t know black jade but this has me intrigued! I also like the barrel pendants, giving them a modern vibe. Are the lighter ones called ice jade?



Neither do I know about the existence of black jadeite until I started researching while planning to get a jade bangle. I don't store them on these flowers, I did the preserved flower arrangement on the top tier of my jewelry case as decorations. It also acts as props for photos. hehhee. "Icy" refers to how translucent the jadeite are, the only "icy" grade ones i have are the the rings and the black barrel. The icy green one is also know as piaohua/floating flowers where the greens looks like flowers floating within the stone. The lavender one can't be called icy as its translucency is not high, icy lavender is very rare as i understand it's almost impossible for lavender to be icy translucent due to its composition. The following photos pictures better on how they look.  








Junkenpo said:


> I adore that middle bangle!  I enjoy black bangles, too.   Here's an older repost picture of mine.



Cool! The seller I goes to says that not many people like black jadeite. But I find that black ones gives really modern vibes which is what I like about it. I'm not so keen on green jades. hehhee..


----------



## SmokieDragon

jessgotLoVe said:


> I'm in Singapore, culturally we are pretty much the same! hahha. The top right is a beauty (to me at least), it's omphacite, deep green that appear black under normal light. With strong light the green becomes much more obvious, pictured below.
> View attachment 4715980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither do I know about the existence of black jadeite until I started researching while planning to get a jade bangle. I don't store them on these flowers, I did the preserved flower arrangement on the top tier of my jewelry case as decorations. It also acts as props for photos. hehhee. "Icy" refers to how translucent the jadeite are, the only "icy" grade ones i have are the the rings and the black barrel. The icy green one is also know as piaohua/floating flowers where the greens looks like flowers floating within the stone. The lavender one can't be called icy as its translucency is not high, icy lavender is very rare as i understand it's almost impossible for lavender to be icy translucent due to its composition. The following photos pictures better on how they look.
> View attachment 4715981
> 
> View attachment 4715982
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool! The seller I goes to says that not many people like black jadeite. But I find that black ones gives really modern vibes which is what I like about it. I'm not so keen on green jades. hehhee..



All your photos look like they belong in a magazine


----------



## Junkenpo

Playing in my jewelry box today.... here are some beads!  All jade, except the rose quartz/amethyst in the middle.


----------



## jessgotLoVe

SmokieDragon said:


> All your photos look like they belong in a magazine



Hahahaha. Thank you! I try my best to take nice photos to feature things that I love, as I believe that they deserved to be nicely photographed for sharing.


----------



## mintea

Love the jade rings, beads, and barrels everyone is sharing!

I was surprised by mail this afternoon! My princess is here. I love the shape, only going to buy this full-round moving forward, assuming I'm fortunate enough to acquire another. I sized down slightly, but could have gotten away with even smaller diameter because princess just glides on compared to the same size flat d-shape. The light was dull this afternoon, but that's fine... this jade, like most jade I suppose, shows up very differently in different conditions, so I couldn't resist snapping a photo minutes after I tore open the package.


----------



## Junkenpo

mintea said:


> Love the jade rings, beads, and barrels everyone is sharing!
> 
> I was surprised by mail this afternoon! My princess is here. I love the shape, only going to buy this full-round moving forward, assuming I'm fortunate enough to acquire another. I sized down slightly, but could have gotten away with even smaller diameter because princess just glides on compared to the same size flat d-shape. The light was dull this afternoon, but that's fine... this jade, like most jade I suppose, shows up very differently in different conditions, so I couldn't resist snapping a photo minutes after I tore open the package.



Gorgeous color!  I love princesses.  My first bangle was a princess.  My Smoke, I wore for 5 years, was a princess. I like the way princess bangles feel when worn.


----------



## Kindness4

LapisSiren said:


> Thanks!! Your stack is to die for!


Thank you so much I appreciate it


----------



## Kindness4

jessgotLoVe said:


> Thank you for sharing your workaround! I will consider doing this! My impatient character had got me buying the new bangle before seeing your reply and had stacked them together. As the new one is bigger I pushed it higher "fixing" it higher up on my arm so that it doesn't clink much w the other piece. The smaller piece is a pain to remove or wear, always bruising the sides of my hand. So I will wear it on for a while more until the bruise fades before I take it out .
> 
> Sharing my small but growing collection here! As you peeps would appreciate it. It's so hard to find anyone around me who appreciates the beauty of these stones like I do. I have a preference for black jadeites so my first few bangles are all black jadeites. ☺
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712135


Wow love your collection looks amazing


----------



## Silver Mom

Has anyone on this thread bought from KOOJADE on ebay?  My good friend is very interested in getting something from them and I don't know much about their quality.  Any info would be appreciated.  Thanks guys.


----------



## mintea

Junkenpo said:


> Gorgeous color!  I love princesses.  My first bangle was a princess.  My Smoke, I wore for 5 years, was a princess. I like the way princess bangles feel when worn.


Thanks! ^_^ I am enjoying the feel, too. Here's another pic with a bit of sunlight streaming through and lighting up one side... it's a chameleon in the camera but normally it looks in between the two photos posted so far, and not as blue, more blue-green... not sure what the proper term is, oil green maybe?





Silver Mom said:


> Has anyone on this thread bought from KOOJADE on ebay?  My good friend is very interested in getting something from them and I don't know much about their quality.  Any info would be appreciated.  Thanks guys.


Haven't purchased from them, but I know that Koo Jade is the ebay store for Kathy Jade, an established boutique with multiple storefronts in Taiwan.


----------



## Kindness4

jessgotLoVe said:


> I'm new to jadeite.. just wondering.. does stacking the bangles scratches them or make lots of sound, or any cons? I got 2 bangles at the same time and seller advised not to stack. i'm looking to add another one and I really thought of stacking them. Otherwise, I wont be able to wear each of them much, not cost effective to collect in a sense?


My experience I feel if you wear all the same size, like mine  not alot of movement. I've also ask two business overseas who have been business couple generations say it's fine to wear more then one.i know one of there very good customer wears 7 bangle all same wrist. i feel they our more  Knowledge  about jade then I ,am its personal preference and what you feel comfortable going with.I personally I wear them all the time and I have never have had any issues wearing all of them  I don't have any problems at all . I've  have been wearing them for about little over a year half. I just recently added  2 new ones  few months, ive been wearing them all together ,so I know I've  had no issues.  that's my advice and thank you for asking. Jade is to be worn and enjoyed they become more gourgeouse over time


----------



## mintea

One more pic today while I'm still getting to know my princess bangle. One of the things I didn't expect is how heavy it is compared to my other bangles. Anyway, though it's not very glam, you can always rely on a car shot to catch translucency, lol.


----------



## Juju:)

mintea said:


> One more pic today while I'm still getting to know my princess bangle. One of the things I didn't expect is how heavy it is compared to my other bangles. Anyway, though it's not very glam, you can always rely on a car shot to catch translucency, lol.
> 
> View attachment 4719654


Wow! This pic looks so different from your first pic. It is truly a chameleon! Beautiful!


----------



## SmokieDragon

mintea said:


> One more pic today while I'm still getting to know my princess bangle. One of the things I didn't expect is how heavy it is compared to my other bangles. Anyway, though it's not very glam, you can always rely on a car shot to catch translucency, lol.
> 
> View attachment 4719654



This is a lovely shot which shows your bangle off beautifully!


----------



## LapisSiren

Jade & Turquoise


----------



## SmokieDragon

Lavender barrel and calabash ring


----------



## mintea

Juju:smile: said:


> Wow! This pic looks so different from your first pic. It is truly a chameleon! Beautiful!





SmokieDragon said:


> This is a lovely shot which shows your bangle off beautifully!


Thank you! ^_^ When I first opened up the box, I was surprised by how dark it was, but it really is a bit of a chameleon.

LapisSiren and SmokieDragon, love the rings and barrel pendant. Just goes to show a little bit of jade can have a big impact!

On that note, I got matching beads with my bangle, and have been enjoying swapping them out on rose gold and silver necklace chains.


----------



## emmababy

jessgotLoVe said:


> Thank you for sharing your workaround! I will consider doing this! My impatient character had got me buying the new bangle before seeing your reply and had stacked them together. As the new one is bigger I pushed it higher "fixing" it higher up on my arm so that it doesn't clink much w the other piece. The smaller piece is a pain to remove or wear, always bruising the sides of my hand. So I will wear it on for a while more until the bruise fades before I take it out .
> 
> Sharing my small but growing collection here! As you peeps would appreciate it. It's so hard to find anyone around me who appreciates the beauty of these stones like I do. I have a preference for black jadeites so my first few bangles are all black jadeites. ☺
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712135


Cool collection. Nice seeing you here


----------



## emmababy

berniechocolate said:


> An icy  clear jadeite wings . Belated birthday present from my folks in Hk . Probably the last I see of any jadeite gifts for abit since , covid-19 is getting a little messy in Hk
> 
> View attachment 4677975
> View attachment 4677976
> View attachment 4677977


Wow i love this! I have a pair of winged pendant in yellow gold. So pretty ❤️


----------



## emmababy

Hello ladies.. Sharing my joy of owning my first jade bangle! Was looking for a lavender jade bangle and the seller recommended me this light pinkish lavender. Love it but still thinking of owning a more intense lavender bangle the posion is real.


----------



## emmababy

Ordered this yellow one as well


----------



## Juju:)

emmababy said:


> Hello ladies.. Sharing my joy of owning my first jade bangle! Was looking for a lavender jade bangle and the seller recommended me this light pinkish lavender. Love it but still thinking of owning a more intense lavender bangle the posion is real.


----------



## Juju:)

Beautiful bangles! I especially like how the color of the pink lavender one comes across differently depending on the lighting. Does this bangle usually look more pink or more like the color in the third picture?


----------



## emmababy

SmokieDragon said:


> Jadeite donut earrings with a small pearl in the centre


Cute ❤️


----------



## emmababy

Juju:smile: said:


> Beautiful bangles! I especially like how the color of the pink lavender one comes across differently depending on the lighting. Does this bangle usually look more pink or more like the color in the third picture?


Indoor and at night will look more like the third picture


----------



## SmokieDragon

emmababy said:


> Cute ❤️



Thanks so much! Congrats on your new bangles! Is the yellow one a princess round?


----------



## emmababy

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! Congrats on your new bangles! Is the yellow one a princess round?


Yes it is round. Have yet to receive it . Now he is tempting me with an intense lavender one. Its pretty but trying to resist as i already have a light pinkish lavender


----------



## LapisSiren

emmababy said:


> Ordered this yellow one as well


I love this!!! I'm also looking for a nice golden/yellow jade.


----------



## LapisSiren

Monkey!!! Replacing cord with a SS bail and chain.


----------



## Kindness4

SmokieDragon said:


> Lavender barrel and calabash ring


Lovely


----------



## Kindness4

Happy Sunday to all jade lovers out there .have wonderful day


----------



## SmokieDragon

Kindness4 said:


> Lovely



Thanks so much and Happy Sunday to you too!


----------



## jessgotLoVe

Kindness4 said:


> My experience I feel if you wear all the same size, like mine  not alot of movement. I've also ask two business overseas who have been business couple generations say it's fine to wear more then one.i know one of there very good customer wears 7 bangle all same wrist. i feel they our more  Knowledge  about jade then I ,am its personal preference and what you feel comfortable going with.I personally I wear them all the time and I have never have had any issues wearing all of them  I don't have any problems at all . I've  have been wearing them for about little over a year half. I just recently added  2 new ones  few months, ive been wearing them all together ,so I know I've  had no issues.  that's my advice and thank you for asking. Jade is to be worn and enjoyed they become more gourgeouse over time



I've tried stacking, and quickly took one off in less than a week. The clinking is too much for my heart to take, and then the sounds were annoying when the room is quiet during sleep, was afraid it would wake the kids up. 



@emmababy the intense lavender is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## jadeitelicious

emmababy said:


> Hello ladies.. Sharing my joy of owning my first jade bangle! Was looking for a lavender jade bangle and the seller recommended me this light pinkish lavender. Love it but still thinking of owning a more intense lavender bangle the posion is real.


Oh my! Lavender looks so much different in different lightings. So amazing..


----------



## Kindness4

emmababy said:


> Ordered this yellow one as well


Stunning piece wow


----------



## Kindness4

jessgotLoVe said:


> I've tried stacking, and quickly took one off in less than a week. The clinking is too much for my heart to take, and then the sounds were annoying when the room is quiet during sleep, was afraid it would wake the kids up.
> 
> 
> 
> @emmababy the intense lavender is absolutely gorgeous!


I know what u mean.i love the sound they make ,maybe someday you'll try again and you will love it


----------



## Kindness4

I needed some cheering up with all this cov19. So I had to get jade bangle makes me feel like outside in sun .my new addition to my collection  called sunny side up.l  thank u so much for letting me share my new piece with all you jade lovers


----------



## Kindness4

Love outside light shows the real natural beauty of the colors together


----------



## Kindness4

Love colors


----------



## mintea

Kindness4 said:


> I needed some cheering up with all this cov19. So I had to get jade bangle makes me feel like outside in sun .my new addition to my collection  called sunny side up.l  thank u so much for letting me share my new piece with all you jade lovers


I love the soft glowing color of "Sunny Side Up!" It looks very pleasant, warm, and gentle. Would love to see more of emmababy's new honey jade, too! I don't often get to see the warmer colors of jade, it's a special treat. 

The sun came out today... same bracelet, different moods!


----------



## Kindness4

mintea said:


> I love the soft glowing color of "Sunny Side Up!" It looks very pleasant, warm, and gentle. Would love to see more of emmababy's new honey jade, too! I don't often get to see the warmer colors of jade, it's a special treat.
> 
> The sun came out today... same bracelet, different moods!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4724336
> View attachment 4724337


I absolutely love yours colors so soothing relaxing thank u for sharing such beautiful pictures of your own bangel.thank u for your kinds words


----------



## SmokieDragon

A fascinating ring that looks like a grey pearl at some angles (to me, LOL). I am using one of those plastic ring adjusters for it too - so comfortable!!


----------



## Silver Mom

Saw some pretty delicate colored bangles at my jewelers today.  I was surprised at their reasonable price.  Dreamy.


----------



## Chloe BB

emmababy said:


> Hello ladies.. Sharing my joy of owning my first jade bangle! Was looking for a lavender jade bangle and the seller recommended me this light pinkish lavender. Love it but still thinking of owning a more intense lavender bangle the posion is real.


May I ask how much is this?


----------



## szuszuszu

Been going through this thread for some time. Can’t help but admire all the lovely shades and texture of jadeite and nephrite. My first sharing- a fruit green bangle recently acquired. Pretty hard to capture the colour I see.


----------



## Kindness4

szuszuszu said:


> Been going through this thread for some time. Can’t help but admire all the lovely shades and texture of jadeite and nephrite. My first sharing- a fruit green bangle recently acquired. Pretty hard to capture the colour I see.


Love it thank y for sharing so


----------



## Kindness4

I absolutely love all the post of my  Fellow Jade  lovers posts .thank u for sharing your collection have wonderful weekend


----------



## Kindness4

SmokieDragon said:


> A fascinating ring that looks like a grey pearl at some angles (to me, LOL). I am using one of those plastic ring adjusters for it too - so comfortable!!


Lovely and elegant wow stunning ring congrats


----------



## Wednesday-mokster

Sometimes I forget this thread exists and that there is a place for me to vent my frustrations where people will understand!

So if anyone recalls, I am the silly one that bought my first jade bangle and it was too small and it got STUCK. I had that beautiful thing on for 6-7 weeks. It went to the UK, France, Vegas, LA with me this summer. At the time I was trying to convince myself it would be fine and I’d love wearing it forever. However, I’m a watch wearer and my left arm (that had the bangle stuck) is where I wear my watch and the bangle was too small to go further up my arm so I basically had to choose between bangle vs. watch, which wasn’t a choice at all because the jade was stuck. Well, I eventually got it off because I lubed up with dish soap and had my friend pry it off me. I honestly thought I was going to break my knuckle. 

The point of my post is this! When I finally got my hands on a caliper, I measured the bangle and it was 56mm, not the 58mm that I was told, so no wonder it didn’t come off. I investigated in the first place because I bought a 59mm and thought, this is snug, and it’s a 58mm. “But I thought I couldn’t fit a 58mm, because the other one got stuck.” NOPE,  the caliper read 56mm.

I actually returned a couple BEAUTIFUL bangles that I bought from mats_alice because I had gotten 58.5mm but was too scared to try them on for fear they’d get stuck! Now all I want to do is go back and buy all the beautiful jade I’ve seen that’s 58mm, but that I passed on because I thought it was too small! I have a few 60+mm bangles that are beautiful but don’t fit the way I want them to; the way jade fits on our wrists is so important (anyone interested? Haha). 

Anyway, if you made it to the end of this, thank you for listening, and DM if you want to see 60+mm bangles! I’ll sell just so I can give them a good home


----------



## szuszuszu

Kindness4 said:


> Love it thank y for sharing so


Thank you Kindness4 for sharing your lovely bangles. Love your black-grey and carved twisty bangles.


----------



## sugarcherry

Lovely but heavy


----------



## bagshopr

sugarcherry said:


> Lovely but heavy


Your bangles are very stylish!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Kindness4 said:


> Lovely and elegant wow stunning ring congrats



Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Wednesday-mokster said:


> Sometimes I forget this thread exists and that there is a place for me to vent my frustrations where people will understand!
> 
> So if anyone recalls, I am the silly one that bought my first jade bangle and it was too small and it got STUCK. I had that beautiful thing on for 6-7 weeks. It went to the UK, France, Vegas, LA with me this summer. At the time I was trying to convince myself it would be fine and I’d love wearing it forever. However, I’m a watch wearer and my left arm (that had the bangle stuck) is where I wear my watch and the bangle was too small to go further up my arm so I basically had to choose between bangle vs. watch, which wasn’t a choice at all because the jade was stuck. Well, I eventually got it off because I lubed up with dish soap and had my friend pry it off me. I honestly thought I was going to break my knuckle.
> 
> The point of my post is this! When I finally got my hands on a caliper, I measured the bangle and it was 56mm, not the 58mm that I was told, so no wonder it didn’t come off. I investigated in the first place because I bought a 59mm and thought, this is snug, and it’s a 58mm. “But I thought I couldn’t fit a 58mm, because the other one got stuck.” NOPE,  the caliper read 56mm.
> 
> I actually returned a couple BEAUTIFUL bangles that I bought from mats_alice because I had gotten 58.5mm but was too scared to try them on for fear they’d get stuck! Now all I want to do is go back and buy all the beautiful jade I’ve seen that’s 58mm, but that I passed on because I thought it was too small! I have a few 60+mm bangles that are beautiful but don’t fit the way I want them to; the way jade fits on our wrists is so important (anyone interested? Haha).
> 
> Anyway, if you made it to the end of this, thank you for listening, and DM if you want to see 60+mm bangles! I’ll sell just so I can give them a good home



Oh my goodness!!! Thankfully you bought the calipers then, better late than never


----------



## Kindness4

sugarcherry said:


> Lovely but heavy


Love two colors together look so lovely against your skin


----------



## Kindness4

szuszuszu said:


> Thank you Kindness4 for sharing your lovely bangles. Love your black-grey and carved twisty bangles.


Thank u so very much I appreciate it


----------



## Kindness4

Happy mother's day to all jadeite sisters


----------



## emmababy

Chloe BB said:


> May I ask how much is this?


I bought it in Singapore. It cost around USD1.2k-1.3k.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Hello everyone!!! I've been off JF/jade thread for a long time, I couldn't access my account for the longest time, but i was able to finally get in again luckily... I hope everyone doing well at this point of time❤
Over the past while I'vebeen off, I've got some new bangles here and there.
These days, I am wearing either my faceted black beauty OR my new hetian black bangle on my right wrist 24/7 to try & stay covid19 free
I also just got a new dark green princess cut bangle from allaboutjadecanada as well. I love the peony on it☺
My left wrist has a white & lavender budget bangle from Alice(mats alice.)
This budget bangle from Alice is replacing a simple light green princess cut bangle that I cracked when i took a fall washing my dog a month back  I hope to get it fixed soon... since I wore it daily for months and feel weird w/o it now. i had to balance out the black bangles with something white or green on my left... otherwise it wipes me out energy wise I've noticed.
anyhow--Take care jadies!! I'm  glad to be back again to see all your beautiful jade pics!! Love, peace, and jadeite things❤❤❤


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Kindness4 said:


> I needed some cheering up with all this cov19. So I had to get jade bangle makes me feel like outside in sun .my new addition to my collection  called sunny side up.l  thank u so much for letting me share my new piece with all you jade lovers


very beautiful bangles!!!!! and u definitely feel what you mean!! I've been looking at bright bangles lately, since i miss all outdoor time due to covid19


----------



## Silver Mom

My girlfriend recently told me that she is looking to buy a jade bangle because it will protect her from the virus.  Just curious to know if any of you ladies believe this is so.   Interesting thought.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Silver Mom said:


> My girlfriend recently told me that she is looking to buy a jade bangle because it will protect her from the virus.  Just curious to know if any of you ladies believe this is so.   Interesting thought.


I Do.
but then again, I'm also native American. thats why I'm wearing black bangles right. The black bangles are the ones that keep you from getting sick.
Let me put it this way--- i was sceptical the first time I was told about black jade bangles. but i also have a super low immune system and really bad sinuses.
this was around 5 years ago.
What i notice is everytime i wear my black bangles... i don't get sick. I pull them out during flu season and i haven't got the flu or even a cold in years.
i also wear them if my arthritis is hurting a lot (i have RA.)
it sounds crazy but it works


----------



## Silver Mom

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> I Do.
> but then again, I'm also native American. thats why I'm wearing black bangles right. The black bangles are the ones that keep you from getting sick.
> Let me put it this way--- i was sceptical the first time I was told about black jade bangles. but i also have a super low immune system and really bad sinuses.
> this was around 5 years ago.
> What i notice is everytime i wear my black bangles... i don't get sick. I pull them out during flu season and i haven't got the flu or even a cold in years.
> i also wear them if my arthritis is hurting a lot (i have RA.)
> it sounds crazy but it works


Wow so interesting Lokablue.  Thankfully, I have a black nephrite bangle.  So glad you told me.  Is this something that was passed down from generations?  I am chinese so I learned that jade protects you from falls but didn't know it did for anything else.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Silver Mom said:


> My girlfriend recently told me that she is looking to buy a jade bangle because it will protect her from the virus.  Just curious to know if any of you ladies believe this is so.   Interesting thought.


 
here is some additional info on black jade, i believe jade works tbh..
This is the first time i looked it up on google lol. I just took those who told me about black jade at their word and began to use it for that purpose.
I talk to all my bangles & jade tho, I tell them why i have them-- they are to look out for me as i look out for them. I always tell them i will make sure they have a nice place to rest and theyll be loved. But thats just me. I'm full blood native, and many of us who've been traditionally raised already think like this anyway ‍☺


----------



## Silver Mom

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> here is some additional info on black jade, i believe jade works tbh..
> This is the first time i looked it up on google lol. I just took those who told me about black jade at their word and began to use it for that purpose.
> I talk to all my bangles & jade tho, I tell them why i have them-- they are to look out for me as i look out for them. I always tell them i will make sure they have a nice place to rest and theyll be loved. But thats just me. I'm full blood native, and many of us who've been traditionally raised already think like this anyway ‍☺


THANK YOU SOOOOOO MUCH!  I will definitely share this with my friend.  I had no idea how amazing black jade is.  You are so cute.  I love the fact that you talk to your jades.  SOOOOO CUTE!


----------



## Silver Mom

Is it only the black jade or do other colors have different effects?  Also, do you know if it makes a difference if it is jadeite or nephrite?  Does it have to be one or the other?


----------



## cdtracing

Today, I'm wearing one of my dragon pendants.


----------



## Chloe BB

emmababy said:


> I bought it in Singapore. It cost around USD1.2k-1.3k.


 1 of the 4 pictures is a really icy intense lavender color bangle.  It’s so pretty.  That’s really good value at US$1.3k.  A good catch!


----------



## fanofjadeite

Silver Mom said:


> Is it only the black jade or do other colors have different effects?  Also, do you know if it makes a difference if it is jadeite or nephrite?  Does it have to be one or the other?


Silvermom, i agree with lokablue about black jade. Its super protective. Not only against ghosts but also protect against viruses and bacterias. So please wear your black jade as more protection from this nasty covid-19 bug. Other colors of jade have their own different effect, at least to me. I used to have very bad abdominal colic but after wearing my yellow jade bangle, i no longer have that problem. And i think it doesnt matter if its jadeite or nephrite. Both are effective. Stay safe and stay healthy. Aloha! And please give Sunny a hug for me. Thanks.


----------



## fanofjadeite

Silver Mom said:


> Is it only the black jade or do other colors have different effects?  Also, do you know if it makes a difference if it is jadeite or nephrite?  Does it have to be one or the other?


Silvermom, i forgot to say this- please wear your black bangle on your right wrist. Black bangle/bracelet should be worn on the right since you are using it as protection.


----------



## Silver Mom

fanofjadeite said:


> Silvermom, i agree with lokablue about black jade. Its super protective. Not only against ghosts but also protect against viruses and bacterias. So please wear your black jade as more protection from this nasty covid-19 bug. Other colors of jade have their own different effect, at least to me. I used to have very bad abdominal colic but after wearing my yellow jade bangle, i no longer have that problem. And i think it doesnt matter if its jadeite or nephrite. Both are effective. Stay safe and stay healthy. Aloha! And please give Sunny a hug for me. Thanks.


Awww you are such a sweetheart to remember my Sunny!  Thank you.  And thank you also for your good advice.  I shall wear my black jade on my right hand for sure.  Glad to have all you jade sisters to ask.


----------



## essiedub

Wednesday-mokster said:


> Sometimes I forget this thread exists and that there is a place for me to vent my frustrations where people will understand!
> 
> So if anyone recalls, I am the silly one that bought my first jade bangle and it was too small and it got STUCK. I had that beautiful thing on for 6-7 weeks. It went to the UK, France, Vegas, LA with me this summer. At the time I was trying to convince myself it would be fine and I’d love wearing it forever. However, I’m a watch wearer and my left arm (that had the bangle stuck) is where I wear my watch and the bangle was too small to go further up my arm so I basically had to choose between bangle vs. watch, which wasn’t a choice at all because the jade was stuck. Well, I eventually got it off because I lubed up with dish soap and had my friend pry it off me. I honestly thought I was going to break my knuckle.
> 
> The point of my post is this! When I finally got my hands on a caliper, I measured the bangle and it was 56mm, not the 58mm that I was told, so no wonder it didn’t come off. I investigated in the first place because I bought a 59mm and thought, this is snug, and it’s a 58mm. “But I thought I couldn’t fit a 58mm, because the other one got stuck.” NOPE,  the caliper read 56mm.
> 
> I actually returned a couple BEAUTIFUL bangles that I bought from mats_alice because I had gotten 58.5mm but was too scared to try them on for fear they’d get stuck! Now all I want to do is go back and buy all the beautiful jade I’ve seen that’s 58mm, but that I passed on because I thought it was too small! I have a few 60+mm bangles that are beautiful but don’t fit the way I want them to; the way jade fits on our wrists is so important (anyone interested? Haha).
> 
> Anyway, if you made it to the end of this, thank you for listening, and DM if you want to see 60+mm bangles! I’ll sell just so I can give them a good home



bummer that you had to go through that. I'm scared of too-small bangles also and could never do the forever bangle. I’m glad you finally got it off. I was sweating just reading about it....claustrophobia, I think! I have no clue what my bangle size is but you should post the photos just so that we can all see them!


----------



## Wednesday-mokster

Here it is. It's beautiful. 17mm thick & 56.7~mm wide. I search for a replacement in the right size anytime I shop for jade, it's truly my Holy Grail piece. But now I won't try on anything smaller than 58mm and I use the plastic bag method to get it on. 57mm and smaller I know I run too much risk of a repeat


----------



## essiedub

Wednesday-mokster said:


> Here it is. It's beautiful. 17mm thick & 56.7~mm wide. I search for a replacement in the right size anytime I shop for jade, it's truly my Holy Grail piece. But now I won't try on anything smaller than 58mm and I use the plastic bag method to get it on. 57mm and smaller I know I run too much risk of a repeat


Thanks for posting. So this is the culprit, eh? So I assume, measure the diameter on the inside? I hope you find the equivalent in your size!


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi all! 

I put my black carved on just about the time we went under quarantine in late March and since then I've gained the "quarantine 15".  Normally I have no trouble getting her on & off, but the extra weight = extra bloat = stuck.    Ah well, probably better than the alternative.

I usually wear my black bangles when I've felt the need for a "strong" bangle to help ward off negativity.  Good to know that includes physical as well as emotional/spiritual.  I haven't gotten sick yet!  Wish I had put her on sooner.... I had a weird fever in mid-January (high fever, severe fatigue, swollen nodes on the back of my head, no other symptoms) and a super bad cough/congestion in late Feb that lasted 3.5 weeks... and stubborn me did not go to the doctor for either one. 

I hope everyone is well.


----------



## SmokieDragon

My faint lavender ring today


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I put my black carved on just about the time we went under quarantine in late March and since then I've gained the "quarantine 15".  Normally I have no trouble getting her on & off, but the extra weight = extra bloat = stuck.    Ah well, probably better than the alternative.
> 
> I usually wear my black bangles when I've felt the need for a "strong" bangle to help ward off negativity.  Good to know that includes physical as well as emotional/spiritual.  I haven't gotten sick yet!  Wish I had put her on sooner.... I had a weird fever in mid-January (high fever, severe fatigue, swollen nodes on the back of my head, no other symptoms) and a super bad cough/congestion in late Feb that lasted 3.5 weeks... and stubborn me did not go to the doctor for either one.
> 
> I hope everyone is well.
> OH NO....stay well JKP.  Your black is as beautiful as ever.


----------



## Silver Mom

SmokieDragon said:


> My faint lavender ring today


So lovely.


----------



## Kindness4

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> I Do.
> but then again, I'm also native American. thats why I'm wearing black bangles right. The black bangles are the ones that keep you from getting sick.
> Let me put it this way--- i was sceptical the first time I was told about black jade bangles. but i also have a super low immune system and really bad sinuses.
> this was around 5 years ago.
> What i notice is everytime i wear my black bangles... i don't get sick. I pull them out during flu season and i haven't got the flu or even a cold in years.
> i also wear them if my arthritis is hurting a lot (i have RA.)
> it sounds crazy but it works


Wow I believe jadeite bangle have powerful minerals in them, I believe in Chinese folklore about them.,I love your black jade bangles look amazing wow


----------



## Kindness4

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> here is some additional info on black jade, i believe jade works tbh..
> This is the first time i looked it up on google lol. I just took those who told me about black jade at their word and began to use it for that purpose.
> I talk to all my bangles & jade tho, I tell them why i have them-- they are to look out for me as i look out for them. I always tell them i will make sure they have a nice place to rest and theyll be loved. But thats just me. I'm full blood native, and many of us who've been traditionally raised already think like this anyway ‍☺


Love your message your thoughts thank you so much for sharing


----------



## LapisSiren

Square cut nephrite bangle ❤❤


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Kindness4 said:


> Wow I believe jadeite bangle have powerful minerals in them, I believe in Chinese folklore about them.,I love your black jade bangles look amazing wow


thank you!!❤❤☺☺
I was looking for a faceted black bangle for some time... my husband bought her for me, i was so happy! But its getting a little tight now, thx to RA.... so now I'm on the hunt again


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Silver Mom said:


> Is it only the black jade or do other colors have different effects?  Also, do you know if it makes a difference if it is jadeite or nephrite?  Does it have to be one or the other?


It can be jade or nephrite... and any dark color will work. Black, dark green, dark gray...also, I was told that its the darker jade/nephrite colors that are more protective when it comes to viruses, chronic pain, & also: when you travel-- so its good to use(wear) one of those dark jade colors at those times... also, the pure white jade/nephrite is also good for lung problems... breathing issues. Plus it also helps to balance out the super powerful-ness of all black or dark green, dark gray bangles. Sometimes they are so overwhelmingly powerful that they can also drain your energy..  that's  why i pair mine with a white bangle.... it really helps out.
From what I've seen myself: wearing my black jade thru flu/cold seasons w/out getting sick while being around my husband & 4 sons that pass colds and such back and forth--- there HAS to be something to it if I'm the only one who doesn't get their colds/flus AND i also have had a low immune system... plus i share a bed with my husband too
If you are a jadie anyway-- i would recommend you wear a dark jade at least when you go out rn...at this time, I wear one 24/7 and i will be wearing one until this illness is under control.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Junkenpo said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I put my black carved on just about the time we went under quarantine in late March and since then I've gained the "quarantine 15".  Normally I have no trouble getting her on & off, but the extra weight = extra bloat = stuck.    Ah well, probably better than the alternative.
> 
> I usually wear my black bangles when I've felt the need for a "strong" bangle to help ward off negativity.  Good to know that includes physical as well as emotional/spiritual.  I haven't gotten sick yet!  Wish I had put her on sooner.... I had a weird fever in mid-January (high fever, severe fatigue, swollen nodes on the back of my head, no other symptoms) and a super bad cough/congestion in late Feb that lasted 3.5 weeks... and stubborn me did not go to the doctor for either one.
> 
> I hope everyone is well.


Oh my Junkenpo!!!!!! that is one beautiful girl!!!! she is so pretty!!!!!! 
plus she definitely will help you stay well physically. Mine haven't let me down for at least 4 cold/flu seasons.. i usually start wearing them at the start of October all the way thru the start of spring. So, i usually would be switching out to a lighter spring color rn.. but nope


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Silver Mom said:


> Wow so interesting Lokablue.  Thankfully, I have a black nephrite bangle.  So glad you told me.  Is this something that was passed down from generations?  I am chinese so I learned that jade protects you from falls but didn't know it did for anything else.


Yes it is something that is passed down from generations. When our tribe has ceremonies aka prayers...the medicine men or medicine women have these really old big arrowheads they have you just hold in your hand while they pray for you(or whoever is being prayed for.)
they're usually obsidian, but once i saw one that was nephrite jade. pretty soon i was just paying attention to the arrowhead lol... before that, i had no idea our tribe had jade arrowheads..  i guess they were acquired thru trade with other tribes.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

szuszuszu said:


> Been going through this thread for some time. Can’t help but admire all the lovely shades and texture of jadeite and nephrite. My first sharing- a fruit green bangle recently acquired. Pretty hard to capture the colour I see.


oh my goodness!! those are really yummy looking!!!! I'm just drooling over the translucency on the grayish/blue/green one on your wrist! But that lavender one is also just beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Silver Mom said:


> THANK YOU SOOOOOO MUCH!  I will definitely share this with my friend.  I had no idea how amazing black jade is.  You are so cute.  I love the fact that you talk to your jades.  SOOOOO CUTE!


most would probably think I'm a crazy chica for talking to my bangles and pendants... i know even my husband tries not to say anything when I'm talking to my bangles while I'm rearranging them or I'm looking for a new one to wear...and hes native as well lol!!
i can't help but do it.... I name them, so i can't help but talk to them as well while I'm putting them away or looking thru them... i guess its sort of how people talk to plants....except I'm talking to my bangles while i look thru their boxes or when I'm switching them out.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

fanofjadeite said:


> Silvermom, i forgot to say this- please wear your black bangle on your right wrist. Black bangle/bracelet should be worn on the right since you are using it as protection.


yes!!! on the right wrist


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

fanofjadeite said:


> Silvermom, i agree with lokablue about black jade. Its super protective. Not only against ghosts but also protect against viruses and bacterias. So please wear your black jade as more protection from this nasty covid-19 bug. Other colors of jade have their own different effect, at least to me. I used to have very bad abdominal colic but after wearing my yellow jade bangle, i no longer have that problem. And i think it doesnt matter if its jadeite or nephrite. Both are effective. Stay safe and stay healthy. Aloha! And please give Sunny a hug for me. Thanks.


I had no idea black jade is also good against ghosts?! oh my gosh!!! that is good to know!!!
And the yellow jades, they are good for stomach/liver issues..  things dealing with digestion. So if you have a huge meal, the stomach flu, or just if your stomach hurts--- something like that--- then you want to wear a yellow jade. 
A few months ago, my liver numbers were sort of high... so i wore my yellow bangle for awhile.... the issue ended up resolving after i wore it for a month and a half. I have a yellow/green jadeite bangle & also yellow xiu jade bangle for this purpose alone.
Sometimes I wear a white bangle that has a yellowish spot as well.
OH!! and Reddish/Red jade... those are for heart and circulation issues.. 
White jade is for lung problems and breathing issues.


----------



## Silver Mom

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> most would probably think I'm a crazy chica for talking to my bangles and pendants... i know even my husband tries not to say anything when I'm talking to my bangles while I'm rearranging them or I'm looking for a new one to wear...and hes native as well lol!!
> i can't help but do it.... I name them, so i can't help but talk to them as well while I'm putting them away or looking thru them... i guess its sort of how people talk to plants....except I'm talking to my bangles while i look thru their boxes or when I'm switching them out.


You are so adorable.  I just love reading what you have to say.


----------



## Junkenpo

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> It can be jade or nephrite... and any dark color will work. Black, dark green, dark gray...also, I was told that its the darker jade/nephrite colors that are more protective when it comes to viruses, chronic pain, & also: when you travel-- so its good to use(wear) one of those dark jade colors at those times... also, the pure white jade/nephrite is also good for lung problems... breathing issues. Plus it also helps to balance out the super powerful-ness of all black or dark green, dark gray bangles. Sometimes they are so overwhelmingly powerful that they can also drain your energy..  that's  why i pair mine with a white bangle.... it really helps out.
> From what I've seen myself: wearing my black jade thru flu/cold seasons w/out getting sick while being around my husband & 4 sons that pass colds and such back and forth--- there HAS to be something to it if I'm the only one who doesn't get their colds/flus AND i also have had a low immune system... plus i share a bed with my husband too
> If you are a jadie anyway-- i would recommend you wear a dark jade at least when you go out rn...at this time, I wear one 24/7 and i will be wearing one until this illness is under control.



It's neat to hear you say this... when I first got my black bat bangle _'Ōpe'ape'a_, it had a really strong, but angry ,energy that didn't clear out until I paired her with one of my other bangles, "Leaf" . Leaf has really great translucency & it was almost like she filtered out the anger and left only the strength behind.  I used to wear them paired all the time, but now I can wear them separately. 

repost pic


----------



## emmababy

So interesting to read about the properties of black jade. Maybe i should look out for one too haha. Does the jade has to be full black? I saw some nice ones. But it is not full black.


----------



## szuszuszu

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> oh my goodness!! those are really yummy looking!!!! I'm just drooling over the translucency on the grayish/blue/green one on your wrist! But that lavender one is also just beautiful!!!!!!


Thank you so much ms_loKAbLue13. I love all of them no matter the price. Love your sharing about healing properties of jade. Will lookout for yellow and black ones next.


----------



## szuszuszu

emmababy said:


> So interesting to read about the properties of black jade. Maybe i should look out for one too haha. Does the jade has to be full black? I saw some nice ones. But it is not full black.


They all look beautiful!


----------



## Silver Mom

emmababy said:


> So interesting to read about the properties of black jade. Maybe i should look out for one too haha. Does the jade has to be full black? I saw some nice ones. But it is not full black.


These are all so beautiful.  The first one is the blackest and in my opinion the most beautiful.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

emmababy said:


> So interesting to read about the properties of black jade. Maybe i should look out for one too haha. Does the jade has to be full black? I saw some nice ones. But it is not full black.


I've seen black jades like those too, and I think having it full black without it being omphacite is pretty rare since there can only be so much iron content inside the jade to have full coverage of black. So I would imagine it would be rare to find a black jadeite that is full black.


----------



## Silver Mom

AJadecent Angle said:


> I've seen black jades like those too, and I think having it full black without it being omphacite is pretty rare since there can only be so much iron content inside the jade to have full coverage of black. So I would imagine it would be rare to find a black jadeite that is full black.


It is possible to have full black if it is nephrite.  I will post my nephrite black set. The green and black bangle is Jadeite.  The pure black set is nephrite.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Silver Mom said:


> It is possible to have full black if it is nephrite.  I will post my nephrite black set. The green and black bangle is Jadeite.  The pure black set is nephrite.


I’ve always wanted a black nephrite but they seem rare and expensive to get especially the Wyoming type.


----------



## Silver Mom

AJadecent Angle said:


> I’ve always wanted a black nephrite but they seem rare and expensive to get especially the Wyoming type.


This set is the Edward's Black Wyoming.  Do you know Allan Spehar?  He is so awesome.  He made this for me.  I told him what I wanted and the genius that he is, he made it exactly how I wanted.  I love him.  He could definitely make you something if you wanted.  Let me know if you need info on him.


----------



## emmababy

Silver Mom said:


> It is possible to have full black if it is nephrite.  I will post my nephrite black set. The green and black bangle is Jadeite.  The pure black set is nephrite.


Wow the pure black one is so gorgeous. Very glossy finish.


----------



## SmokieDragon

My latest - trying out a 56mm princess round which is 1mm smaller than the D cuts I normally wear. Yes, princess rounds are easier to put on


----------



## SmokieDragon

I bought my black jadeite bangle this year from JadeiteRoom on Etsy. Such a reasonable price then. Can check out if she has any left


----------



## SmokieDragon

Silver Mom said:


> It is possible to have full black if it is nephrite.  I will post my nephrite black set. The green and black bangle is Jadeite.  The pure black set is nephrite.



This set is truly beautiful and such a glossy jet black


----------



## Silver Mom

SmokieDragon said:


> I bought my black jadeite bangle this year from JadeiteRoom on Etsy. Such a reasonable price then. Can check out if she has any left


Very gorgeous!


----------



## Junkenpo

Loving all the black jade love.  

Silver Mom, your sets are always so gorgeous!  One day, I'm hoping to get an edwards black bangle, too.  I'm thinking maybe earrings, too. 

For those of you looking for smaller bits, I just picked up some black jadeite beads from gojade.  They aren't very symmetrical, but they are nice for the price.  I wanted to string them on a necklace & get some hoops to decorate.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

SmokieDragon said:


> I bought my black jadeite bangle this year from JadeiteRoom on Etsy. Such a reasonable price then. Can check out if she has any left


I've heard and seen of JadeiteRoom and I'm currently eyeing her flower shaped jadeite and lavender jade beads she has currently! She has some neat items despite some of her items being way out of my budget currently.


----------



## emmababy

AJadecent Angle said:


> I've seen black jades like those too, and I think having it full black without it being omphacite is pretty rare since there can only be so much iron content inside the jade to have full coverage of black. So I would imagine it would be rare to find a black jadeite that is full black.


The seller that i buys from has full black jadeite bangles too and is much cheaper than the bangle in the first photo with icy patches . If im getting anymore new bangles from him i would prefer to meet him in person to check them out after the circuit breaker in my country is over. Easier to see if the black bangle is glossy and smooth irl.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

emmababy said:


> The seller that i buys from has full black jadeite bangles too and is much cheaper than the bangle in the first photo with icy patches . If im getting anymore new bangles from him i would prefer to meet him in person to check them out after the circuit breaker in my country is over. Easier to see if the black bangle is glossy and smooth irl.


I would love to go to my Manhattan CN Town too for window shopping some jadeite since prices there are inflated due to it being a very touristy area. But I do agree that jade is better observed in person! May I ask who's the seller you buy from normally? I may want to stalk his products he has.


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> Loving all the black jade love.
> 
> Silver Mom, your sets are always so gorgeous!  One day, I'm hoping to get an edwards black bangle, too.  I'm thinking maybe earrings, too.
> 
> For those of you looking for smaller bits, I just picked up some black jadeite beads from gojade.  They aren't very symmetrical, but they are nice for the price.  I wanted to string them on a necklace & get some hoops to decorate.


JKP these are very beautiful!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Silver Mom said:


> This set is the Edward's Black Wyoming.  Do you know Allan Spehar?  He is so awesome.  He made this for me.  I told him what I wanted and the genius that he is, he made it exactly how I wanted.  I love him.  He could definitely make you something if you wanted.  Let me know if you need info on him.


Yes I’ve heard of Allan Spehar but unfortunately his products are out of my budget despite it looking amazing


----------



## Silver Mom

AJadecent Angle said:


> Yes I’ve heard of Allan Spehar but unfortunately his products are out of my budget despite it looking amazing


  Yes, a bit expensive and very beautiful.  Maybe in the future.  It is very interesting though how different Jadeite black and Nephrite black look.


----------



## Kindness4

fanofjadeite said:


> Silvermom, i forgot to say this- please wear your black bangle on your right wrist. Black bangle/bracelet should be worn on the right since you are using it as protection.


Thank u for information about black jade other colors look forward to hearing about other color jade and means please


----------



## Kindness4

essiedub said:


> bummer that you had to go through that. I'm scared of too-small bangles also and could never do the forever bangle. I’m glad you finally got it off. I was sweating just reading about it....claustrophobia, I think! I have no clue what my bangle size is but you should post the photos just so that we can all see them!


I'm so happy you got it off your new one looks amazing on you congrats on job well done


----------



## Kindness4

Junkenpo said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I put my black carved on just about the time we went under quarantine in late March and since then I've gained the "quarantine 15".  Normally I have no trouble getting her on & off, but the extra weight = extra bloat = stuck.    Ah well, probably better than the alternative.
> 
> I usually wear my black bangles when I've felt the need for a "strong" bangle to help ward off negativity.  Good to know that includes physical as well as emotional/spiritual.  I haven't gotten sick yet!  Wish I had put her on sooner.... I had a weird fever in mid-January (high fever, severe fatigue, swollen nodes on the back of my head, no other symptoms) and a super bad cough/congestion in late Feb that lasted 3.5 weeks... and stubborn me did not go to the doctor for either one.
> 
> I hope everyone is well.


Well I'm glad y feeling better your bangle looks amazing on you love carvings on it too


----------



## Kindness4

I love all the information about jade ,please let's keep up information about jade what properties healing etc has love all your input thank u for sharing makes differences


----------



## Kindness4

SmokieDragon said:


> My faint lavender ring today


I absolutely love love the ring I would afraid to wear it.but looks so good on you I dont wear alot rings .but I would jade ring


----------



## Kindness4

Silver Mom said:


> It is possible to have full black if it is nephrite.  I will post my nephrite black set. The green and black bangle is Jadeite.  The pure black set is nephrite.


Wow stunning gourgeouse


----------



## Kindness4

LapisSiren said:


> Square cut nephrite bangle ❤❤
> View attachment 4730048
> 
> View attachment 4730049


Love color look so beautiful on you wow I absolutely love new  Cylinder shape looks really nice on you congratulations


----------



## Kindness4

SmokieDragon said:


> My latest - trying out a 56mm princess round which is 1mm smaller than the D cuts I normally wear. Yes, princess rounds are easier to put on


I total agree with u on that love colors of it so calming relaxing


----------



## SmokieDragon

Junkenpo said:


> Loving all the black jade love.
> 
> Silver Mom, your sets are always so gorgeous!  One day, I'm hoping to get an edwards black bangle, too.  I'm thinking maybe earrings, too.
> 
> For those of you looking for smaller bits, I just picked up some black jadeite beads from gojade.  They aren't very symmetrical, but they are nice for the price.  I wanted to string them on a necklace & get some hoops to decorate.



So lovely! Can't wait to see what they look like with the hoops


----------



## SmokieDragon

Silver Mom said:


> Very gorgeous!



Thanks so much! Really thrilled to find it 



Kindness4 said:


> I total agree with u on that love colors of it so calming relaxing
> 
> I absolutely love love the ring I would afraid to wear it.but looks so good on you I dont wear alot rings .but I would jade ring



Thanks so much! I really love the ring and I try to be really careful with it - that's why I chose one that can fit on my middle finger so that it's better protected. As for the bangle, the colours attracted me but I was worried about sizing since it's 56mm. As it so happened that week, I had just put on a 57.6mm purple-gray princess round and since it went on so easily, it started me thinking about whether princess rounds are easier to put on and if I would be able to wear this bangle. I did some research and some earlier posts on this thread came up confirming it and I also checked with the seller 



AJadecent Angle said:


> I've heard and seen of JadeiteRoom and I'm currently eyeing her flower shaped jadeite and lavender jade beads she has currently! She has some neat items despite some of her items being way out of my budget currently.



I've got a few bangles from her. She's a good seller for the items which are within my budget


----------



## Junkenpo

Since we're on the topic of colors.... I thought I'd show off my newest purchase.  I recently acquired a long "endless" bead necklace.   A few years back, I found one with a clasp (I think it is an unmarked Ming's) & bought it with the intention of gifting it to my MIL.  When it arrived, I was so tempted to keep it!  I followed through with the gift, and kept an eye out for something similar. 

Here it is with my other multi-colored set.  Long necklace, choker, 2 bracelets.  Last pic is the new-to-me with the super long tiny beads necklace. I gotta keep an eye out for earrings now.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Junkenpo said:


> Since we're on the topic of colors.... I thought I'd show off my newest purchase.  I recently acquired a long "endless" bead necklace.   A few years back, I found one with a clasp (I think it is an unmarked Ming's) & bought it with the intention of gifting it to my MIL.  When it arrived, I was so tempted to keep it!  I followed through with the gift, and kept an eye out for something similar.
> 
> Here it is with my other multi-colored set.  Long necklace, choker, 2 bracelets.  Last pic is the new-to-me with the super long tiny beads necklace. I gotta keep an eye out for earrings now.


Wow! If I recall, you mentioned some of them coming from Gump’s itself right? They seem like something they would make.


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> Since we're on the topic of colors.... I thought I'd show off my newest purchase.  I recently acquired a long "endless" bead necklace.   A few years back, I found one with a clasp (I think it is an unmarked Ming's) & bought it with the intention of gifting it to my MIL.  When it arrived, I was so tempted to keep it!  I followed through with the gift, and kept an eye out for something similar.
> 
> Here it is with my other multi-colored set.  Long necklace, choker, 2 bracelets.  Last pic is the new-to-me with the super long tiny beads necklace. I gotta keep an eye out for earrings now.


OMG JKP I LOVE YOUR BEADS!!!!!  You know you were the inspiration I needed to get my nephrite green set. LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## Silver Mom

AJadecent Angle said:


> Wow! If I recall, you mentioned some of them coming from Gump’s itself right? They seem like something they would make.


Ajadecent Angle, My jeweler Alice used to supply jade to Gumps until they went out of business.  Sad how all the stores are closing down.  Even harder to get good jade.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Silver Mom said:


> Ajadecent Angle, My jeweler Alice used to supply jade to Gumps until they went out of business.  Sad how all the stores are closing down.  Even harder to get good jade.


Oh yeah I remember you talking about your supplier, how’s she doing currently? Although I will agree on jade quality in a good quality seems hard to find these days, but it’s what happens when it’s getting scarce overtime


----------



## Silver Mom

AJadecent Angle said:


> Oh yeah I remember you talking about your supplier, how’s she doing currently? Although I will agree on jade quality in a good quality seems hard to find these days, but it’s what happens when it’s getting scarce overtime


She is really doing great.  She does sell a lot because she has many customers in many US states as well as in Hong Kong.  Her company has branches in both US and China.  She also has told me that it is hard to find good quality and it is getting scarce.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Junkenpo said:


> Since we're on the topic of colors.... I thought I'd show off my newest purchase.  I recently acquired a long "endless" bead necklace.   A few years back, I found one with a clasp (I think it is an unmarked Ming's) & bought it with the intention of gifting it to my MIL.  When it arrived, I was so tempted to keep it!  I followed through with the gift, and kept an eye out for something similar.
> 
> Here it is with my other multi-colored set.  Long necklace, choker, 2 bracelets.  Last pic is the new-to-me with the super long tiny beads necklace. I gotta keep an eye out for earrings now.



So beautiful with all the lovely colours


----------



## Kindness4

AJadecent Angle said:


> Oh yeah I remember you talking about your supplier, how’s she doing currently? Although I will agree on jade quality in a good quality seems hard to find these days, but it’s what happens when it’s getting scarce overtime


Special when mining is cut down of production too.i was wondering about does it matter who u buy jade from?do u think that there energy is on stones they sell ?


----------



## Kindness4

Junkenpo said:


> Since we're on the topic of colors.... I thought I'd show off my newest purchase.  I recently acquired a long "endless" bead necklace.   A few years back, I found one with a clasp (I think it is an unmarked Ming's) & bought it with the intention of gifting it to my MIL.  When it arrived, I was so tempted to keep it!  I followed through with the gift, and kept an eye out for something similar.
> 
> Here it is with my other multi-colored set.  Long necklace, choker, 2 bracelets.  Last pic is the new-to-me with the super long tiny beads necklace. I gotta keep an eye out for earrings now.


Love all those colors, so bright too it's hard now to find vibrant color jade.


----------



## Kindness4

Alot of jadetie on market us so pale in color because of the mines being so depleted. Now jadeite pale if you are very lucky to find vibrant colors together old mine jadeite. Which I was told better than the jade now.
Love others input on this too thank


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Junkenpo said:


> Since we're on the topic of colors.... I thought I'd show off my newest purchase.  I recently acquired a long "endless" bead necklace.   A few years back, I found one with a clasp (I think it is an unmarked Ming's) & bought it with the intention of gifting it to my MIL.  When it arrived, I was so tempted to keep it!  I followed through with the gift, and kept an eye out for something similar.
> 
> Here it is with my other multi-colored set.  Long necklace, choker, 2 bracelets.  Last pic is the new-to-me with the super long tiny beads necklace. I gotta keep an eye out for earrings now.


those are just beautiful Junkenpo!!!!!! wow!!!!!! i love the one the right.. with the bigger beads. beautiful!!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

emmababy said:


> So interesting to read about the properties of black jade. Maybe i should look out for one too haha. Does the jade has to be full black? I saw some nice ones. But it is not full black.


WHOA!!!!
THOSE ARE BEAUTIFUL!!!!!
i would wear any of those. 
I used a dark gray ones like these for years, just not as pretty. One of my dark gray favs I got from Ultimate Jadeite, i gave to my son as a birthday gift... He also loves jade. anyway-- it broke, well... i guess saved him from a falling soccer goal. he could have been serious hurt or even worse because kids have been killed from falling soccer goals... but only the jade bracelet broke and he hurt  his ankle, that was it.
Yours are beauties!!!!! i love how icy they are!!!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

szuszuszu said:


> Thank you so much ms_loKAbLue13. I love all of them no matter the price. Love your sharing about healing properties of jade. Will lookout for yellow and black ones next.


thank you!!! I love jade, and i love how much it helps... it is definitely good medicine all around


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

one of my spring bangles. A lavender, light green, and white bangle with dark red spots here and there.
I miss this one a lot, since I can't fit it much anymore due to RA.... well, i can..but barely and its hard to get on & off... I miss this pretty girl.. I wish I could wear her as much as I was able to before


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

this is one I'm currently wearing on my left rn with my black bangle thats on my right. It is a light lavender budget bangle. the lavender is really light outside, but a little darker inside... i really like because has lots of stacked up horizontal stone lines thru it. it is a "croissant" bangle.
This means that this bangle is super durable for everyday life because of the stacked horizontal lines.
So while shes just an average beauty--- shes definitely a tough chica!! Kinda like her owner, me


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Kindness4 said:


> Alot of jadetie on market us so pale in color because of the mines being so depleted. Now jadeite pale if you are very lucky to find vibrant colors together old mine jadeite. Which I was told better than the jade now.
> Love others input on this too thank


I think the same thing Kindness... I think that the jade isn't able to stay in the ground long enough to make deeper colors or deeper, more translucent colors..... so all the colors coming out are very light... and mostly opaque too it seems like. There are some that are still clear, icy, and translucent now and then--- but those are way expensive
.. and it also seems like most of the colors of jade are very light now days..
Also-- the prices are higher!!.. 
Some of the bangles I got for $75-$100usd maybe 5 or 6 years ago--- now that same quality of bangle that was $100 usd is now worth maybe $500-$1k usd today, depending on who the seller is.... 
I have also heard that Myanmar/Burma is going to start limiting jade going out of their country? so maybe the really good jade wouldn't be leaving their country as often....?
Has anyone else heard this?
I heard this from 3 different places, 2 sellers and 1 buyer/seller. The most recent i have heard this was Oct/Nov 2019...


----------



## teagansmum

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> I think the same thing Kindness... I think that the jade isn't able to stay in the ground long enough to make deeper colors or deeper, more translucent colors..... so all the colors coming out are very light... and mostly opaque too it seems like. There are some that are still clear, icy, and translucent now and then--- but those are way expensive
> .. and it also seems like most of the colors of jade are very light now days..
> Also-- the prices are higher!!..
> Some of the bangles I got for $75-$100usd maybe 5 or 6 years ago--- now that same quality of bangle that was $100 usd is now worth maybe $500-$1k usd today, depending on who the seller is....
> I have also heard that Myanmar/Burma is going to start limiting jade going out of their country? so maybe the really good jade wouldn't be leaving their country as often....?
> Has anyone else heard this?
> I heard this from 3 different places, 2 sellers and 1 buyer/seller. The most recent i have heard this was Oct/Nov 2019...



Hi. I’ve been hearing this since 6 years ago. Sellers use to tell buyers this to push sales I feel. Probably why I bought so many bangles back in the day. Lol. I’m sure there is some truth to this and I agree the Jade now is more dull than old jade, but I don’t worry about jade being shipped out of the country for some time. Too much business for jade miners and sellers to lose.


----------



## SmokieDragon

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> WHOA!!!!
> THOSE ARE BEAUTIFUL!!!!!
> i would wear any of those.
> I used a dark gray ones like these for years, just not as pretty. One of my dark gray favs I got from Ultimate Jadeite, i gave to my son as a birthday gift... He also loves jade. anyway-- it broke, well... i guess saved him from a falling soccer goal. he could have been serious hurt or even worse because kids have been killed from falling soccer goals... but only the jade bracelet broke and he hurt  his ankle, that was it.
> Yours are beauties!!!!! i love how icy they are!!!!



Luckily he wasn't hurt badly!! Great that the jade protected him


----------



## Kindness4

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> I think the same thing Kindness... I think that the jade isn't able to stay in the ground long enough to make deeper colors or deeper, more translucent colors..... so all the colors coming out are very light... and mostly opaque too it seems like. There are some that are still clear, icy, and translucent now and then--- but those are way expensive
> .. and it also seems like most of the colors of jade are very light now days..
> Also-- the prices are higher!!..
> Some of the bangles I got for $75-$100usd maybe 5 or 6 years ago--- now that same quality of bangle that was $100 usd is now worth maybe $500-$1k usd today, depending on who the seller is....
> I have also heard that Myanmar/Burma is going to start limiting jade going out of their country? so maybe the really good jade wouldn't be leaving their country as often....?
> Has anyone else heard this?
> I heard this from 3 different places, 2 sellers and 1 buyer/seller. The most recent i have heard this was Oct/Nov 2019...





ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> I think the same thing Kindness... I think that the jade isn't able to stay in the ground long enough to make deeper colors or deeper, more translucent colors..... so all the colors coming out are very light... and mostly opaque too it seems like. There are some that are still clear, icy, and translucent now and then--- but those are way expensive
> .. and it also seems like most of the colors of jade are very light now days..
> Also-- the prices are higher!!..
> Some of the bangles I got for $75-$100usd maybe 5 or 6 years ago--- now that same quality of bangle that was $100 usd is now worth maybe $500-$1k usd today, depending on who the seller is....
> I have also heard that Myanmar/Burma is going to start limiting jade going out of their country? so maybe the really good jade wouldn't be leaving their country as often....?
> Has anyone else heard this?
> I heard this from 3 different places, 2 sellers and 1 buyer/seller. The most recent i have heard this was Oct/Nov 2019...





ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> I think the same thing Kindness... I think that the jade isn't able to stay in the ground long enough to make deeper colors or deeper, more translucent colors..... so all the colors coming out are very light... and mostly opaque too it seems like. There are some that are still clear, icy, and translucent now and then--- but those are way expensive
> .. and it also seems like most of the colors of jade are very light now days..
> Also-- the prices are higher!!..
> Some of the bangles I got for $75-$100usd maybe 5 or 6 years ago--- now that same quality of bangle that was $100 usd is now worth maybe $500-$1k usd today, depending on who the seller is....
> I have also heard that Myanmar/Burma is going to start limiting jade going out of their country? so maybe the really good jade wouldn't be leaving their country as often....?
> Has anyone else heard this?
> I heard this from 3 different places, 2 sellers and 1 buyer/seller. The most recent i have heard this was Oct/Nov 2019...


I agree with u burman mines cracking down on production of mines.i know to get really good jadeite bangle is at least over 500,up to  2.000 plus depends on quality of stone. Sometime it's better buy one experience one really good quality. Because eventually you wont be able to buy them as anymore. Very sad thank u for your reply ms.lokablue13


----------



## Kindness4

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> WHOA!!!!
> THOSE ARE BEAUTIFUL!!!!!
> i would wear any of those.
> I used a dark gray ones like these for years, just not as pretty. One of my dark gray favs I got from Ultimate Jadeite, i gave to my son as a birthday gift... He also loves jade. anyway-- it broke, well... i guess saved him from a falling soccer goal. he could have been serious hurt or even worse because kids have been killed from falling soccer goals... but only the jade bracelet broke and he hurt  his ankle, that was it.
> Yours are beauties!!!!! i love how icy they are!!!!


I'm so glad to hear your son ok,like say jade protect its owner from harm .


----------



## emmababy

Received my pendant today ❤️


----------



## emmababy

Im not sure if i like the bangle. Is it a bit dull?


----------



## mintea

Kindness4 said:


> I agree with u burman mines cracking down on production of mines.i know to get really good jadeite bangle is at least over 500,up to  2.000 plus depends on quality of stone. Sometime it's better buy one experience one really good quality. Because eventually you wont be able to buy them as anymore. Very sad thank u for your reply ms.lokablue13


The increasing rarity of jade now vs. several years ago is a bummer but I agree that I can't imagine the mines truly closing until they're totally exhausted of material. The market is too hot. Though when I think about jade mining too much,  the human and environmental cost gives me pause too. 


emmababy said:


> Im not sure if i like the bangle. Is it a bit dull?


It matches your cat's eyes! Beautiful cat. The bangle has an earthy vintage vibe and elegant proportion. I love it more than the seller pics you posted and would gladly take it off your hands if you put it on the market,  lol! Give it a few days if it is fresh out of the mail,  sometimes it's not love at first sight but the jade grows on you and gets into your heart after you look at it for longer.


----------



## emmababy

With my lavender bangle.


----------



## Silver Mom

emmababy said:


> Im not sure if i like the bangle. Is it a bit dull?


I Love all your pieces.   The yellow is beautiful. The color so matches my yellow bangle.  LOVE YOUR CAT!


----------



## LapisSiren

Kindness4 said:


> Love color look so beautiful on you wow I absolutely love new  Cylinder shape looks really nice on you congratulations



Thank you so much


----------



## LapisSiren

emmababy said:


> Im not sure if i like the bangle. Is it a bit dull?



KITTY!!!! That bangle is gorgeous!!! I agree with mintea, it does have an earthy vintage vibe coming from it. I love it!


----------



## Kindness4

emmababy said:


> Im not sure if i like the bangle. Is it a bit dull?


I love it plus your cat so beautiful thank you for


emmababy said:


> With my lavender bangle.


I love both your jade bangles ,special one match cats eyes looks beautiful second it also stunning too


----------



## Kindness4

emmababy said:


> Received my pendant today ❤️


Wow very cool pendant love color with contrast between the two


----------



## Kindness4

mintea said:


> The increasing rarity of jade now vs. several years ago is a bummer but I agree that I can't imagine the mines truly closing until they're totally exhausted of material. The market is too hot. Though when I think about jade mining too much,  the human and environmental cost gives me pause too.
> 
> It matches your cat's eyes! Beautiful cat. The bangle has an earthy vintage vibe and elegant proportion. I love it more than the seller pics you posted and would gladly take it off your hands if you put it on the market,  lol! Give it a few days if it is fresh out of the mail,  sometimes it's not love at first sight but the jade grows on you and gets into your heart after you look at it for longer.


I agree about the mines,but like you said it's so popular loved by so many ,I cant imagine life with no jade in world mintea


----------



## emmababy

Thanks all for your comments. The love for the bangle is growing haha. 

My cat is a fawn british shorthair. Sweet little boy with amazing temperament.


----------



## LapisSiren




----------



## MaseratiMomma

Hello!
I have scrolled through this thread and there are some amazing pieces here 
I know nothing about Jade, my aunt gave me this piece some time ago. I wanted to post a pic here and see if anyone had any insight or information they could give me about it, TIA


----------



## Beauty2c

Just found this thread about Jade. Showing pictures of this jade piece inherited from my mother who had it for over 50 years but never wore it. I love the color and opacity of this piece. If you guys know the name or type of jade please share. Thanks.


----------



## szuszuszu

lilinko said:


> Just found this thread about Jade. Showing pictures of this jade piece inherited from my mother who had it for over 50 years but never wore it. I love the color and opacity of this piece. If you guys know the name or type of jade please share. Thanks.


That’s a really stunning bangle. Love it - the texture is so jelly like, lovely glow and beautiful colour too.


----------



## Goodness77

Hi I’m new to jade  learn so much from this forum .. what do you think about this icy translucent bluish green old mine jadiete


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

lilinko said:


> Just found this thread about Jade. Showing pictures of this jade piece inherited from my mother who had it for over 50 years but never wore it. I love the color and opacity of this piece. If you guys know the name or type of jade please share. Thanks.


whoa!!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

emmababy said:


> Im not sure if i like the bangle. Is it a bit dull?


the honey spot is the same color as kitty's eyes!!
i like it!! its hard to find one in that color or even with a spot in that color!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

SmokieDragon said:


> Luckily he wasn't hurt badly!! Great that the jade protected him


i got very lucky. but his bangle was a total loss. we usually take broken bangles to the mountains and leave them somewhere quiet and thank them for their service protecting us.
But we kept that one. I've never had such a close call with a kid. 
A little girl was climbing the soccer goal at a high school where our football game was. His older brother was playing and his game had just ended. some of his teammates were also still there and they were working on tackling and passing. Then out of nowhere, down came the soccer goal. somehow, it grazed his hand and his foot as he was moving out of the way and thats how the bangle broke. it also almost broke the back of his foot, but instead it was just swollen for 2 or 3 weeks. 
But the poor bangle, broken.


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

teagansmum said:


> Hi. I’ve been hearing this since 6 years ago. Sellers use to tell buyers this to push sales I feel. Probably why I bought so many bangles back in the day. Lol. I’m sure there is some truth to this and I agree the Jade now is more dull than old jade, but I don’t worry about jade being shipped out of the country for some time. Too much business for jade miners and sellers to lose.


I keep hearing this also... the past... maybe 2 years? 
And at first, it lit a fire under my behind to get bangles, bangles, bangles!! But i havent seen or heard anything happen....so I've slowed down... also due to the covid19 economy, i dont have as much as i use to for bangles---which was never a lot to begin with anyway. 
Well, i hope I'm able to get some really nice bangles for a good price sometime soon. I want a nice, clear bangle.. in a greenish blue or a lavender color


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Silver Mom said:


> It is possible to have full black if it is nephrite.  I will post my nephrite black set. The green and black bangle is Jadeite.  The pure black set is nephrite.


wow!!! those are all beautiful!!!! I'm lovin that pure black bangle but that green and black bangle is also out of this world beautiful!!!!!


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

Junkenpo said:


> Loving all the black jade love.
> 
> Silver Mom, your sets are always so gorgeous!  One day, I'm hoping to get an edwards black bangle, too.  I'm thinking maybe earrings, too.
> 
> For those of you looking for smaller bits, I just picked up some black jadeite beads from gojade.  They aren't very symmetrical, but they are nice for the price.  I wanted to string them on a necklace & get some hoops to decorate.


ive seen some of those on gojade...i love the ones you got!!! . i got a few for my sons but we haven't  received them yet.... just to wear at this point of time... as a bit of extra protection


----------



## ms_loKAbLue13

SmokieDragon said:


> My latest - trying out a 56mm princess round which is 1mm smaller than the D cuts I normally wear. Yes, princess rounds are easier to put on


thats a pretty bangle!! i love the light lavenders and all the green horizontal lines in her!!! shes very beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Silver Mom

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> i got very lucky. but his bangle was a total loss. we usually take broken bangles to the mountains and leave them somewhere quiet and thank them for their service protecting us.
> But we kept that one. I've never had such a close call with a kid.
> A little girl was climbing the soccer goal at a high school where our football game was. His older brother was playing and his game had just ended. some of his teammates were also still there and they were working on tackling and passing. Then out of nowhere, down came the soccer goal. somehow, it grazed his hand and his foot as he was moving out of the way and thats how the bangle broke. it also almost broke the back of his foot, but instead it was just swollen for 2 or 3 weeks.
> But the poor bangle, broken.


Wow,  that bangle worked really hard.  I would keep it and frame it.


----------



## Goodness77

Goodness77 said:


> Hi I’m new to jade  learn so much from this forum .. what do you think about this icy translucent bluish green old mine jadiete



End up I BOUGHt this bangle ! My first jadiete bangle. Fellow jadi , how do you all cleanse your jade when it arrive ?


----------



## SmokieDragon

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> thats a pretty bangle!! i love the light lavenders and all the green horizontal lines in her!!! shes very beautiful!!!!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Goodness77 said:


> End up I BOUGHt this bangle ! My first jadiete bangle. Fellow jadi , how do you all cleanse your jade when it arrive ?



I think just soap and water will do


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I have a question about wrist sizing for a jade bangle.  About 1 1/2 years ago, I broke both my wrists and they've never gone back to their normal size. My right wrist is now 6 1/2 inches.  What interior diameter for a bangle should I be looking for?  I've wanted one forever.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cavalier Girl said:


> I have a question about wrist sizing for a jade bangle.  About 1 1/2 years ago, I broke both my wrists and they've never gone back to their normal size. My right wrist is now 6 1/2 inches.  What interior diameter for a bangle should I be looking for?  I've wanted one forever.



This chart below is what I used when I started out as a newbie a year ago. My palm breadth is 73mm so by right, I should be wearing a bangle between 54-56mm. However, as I wanted to change bangles frequently, the seller told me I should buy a bangle 1-2 mm bigger. As such, my first bangle was a 57.8mm D shape. The biggest D shape that I have is 58.1mm and that goes on and off quite easily. Since then, most of my D shapes have been 57.0-57.5mm. Recently, I found out that if I wear a princess round, I can go 1mm smaller ie 56mm and it feels the same as putting on a 57mm D shape. To put on a bangle, I use soap and water though some people prefer the plastic bag method. HTH


----------



## LapisSiren

Green and gold always looks good together!!


----------



## szuszuszu

LapisSiren said:


> Green and gold always looks good together!!
> View attachment 4744170


Indeed a lovely combination . Here is mine for today.


----------



## LapisSiren

szuszuszu said:


> Indeed a lovely combination . Here is mine for today.



Ooh yesssss!!!


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi Jadies! 

So, I'm officially watching my diet now.  Less snacking and smaller portions.   I pulled out Baby Princess today & I couldn't get her past my knuckles--my hands are too fat.   

I wanted to share my latest acquisition: Chunky beaded necklace.  It is very close in color to Baby Princess, some other items I've shared before (beaded necklaces, a brooch, and a pendant).  Here are some pictures.


----------



## jessgotLoVe

ms_loKAbLue13 said:


> most would probably think I'm a crazy chica for talking to my bangles and pendants... i know even my husband tries not to say anything when I'm talking to my bangles while I'm rearranging them or I'm looking for a new one to wear...and hes native as well lol!!
> i can't help but do it.... I name them, so i can't help but talk to them as well while I'm putting them away or looking thru them... i guess its sort of how people talk to plants....except I'm talking to my bangles while i look thru their boxes or when I'm switching them out.



No, you're definitely not crazy. There are many people who believe that crystals (jadeite included) are "alive" and talking to them helps amplifying the energy.


----------



## skiptomylu

My jadeite (fei cui) earrings


----------



## szuszuszu

My latest acquisition. Grains aren’t as fine.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Junkenpo said:


> Hi Jadies!
> 
> So, I'm officially watching my diet now.  Less snacking and smaller portions.   I pulled out Baby Princess today & I couldn't get her past my knuckles--my hands are too fat.
> 
> I wanted to share my latest acquisition: Chunky beaded necklace.  It is very close in color to Baby Princess, some other items I've shared before (beaded necklaces, a brooch, and a pendant).  Here are some pictures.



Were you successful in taking off your bangle in the end? Hope your knuckles are ok


----------



## SmokieDragon

skiptomylu said:


> My jadeite (fei cui) earrings
> View attachment 4745265



Beautiful!


----------



## Junkenpo

SmokieDragon said:


> Were you successful in taking off your bangle in the end? Hope your knuckles are ok



Haha, nope. The black carved is still stuck on my wrist.  The little green princess used to be an easy on/off... not anymore.  I gotta lose about 15-20lbs, I think.


----------



## moneymeister

Hi Ladies,
 I have loved looking at your collections of jade. I have been lurking for a long time. Have been trying to learn about jade for a while. I love both nephrite and jadeite. I will start reading the treads again. There is so much information. I wish there was a book or guide to collecting bangles. It would tell about the superstitions and how to know a good bangle, and things to avoid when shopping for jade (noobie mistake guide). I am thankful for so much to read here!




I am also wearing my UJ flower bangle today. It is my biggest purchase to date (still modest in the jadeite collection world). It has stone lines, but they are filled in and have color on the edges of them. Nandar told me they were stable. It is a 3 color, as there is a small bit of brown on it.




Also today I have on a handmade bead of Guatemalan blue jadeite with a green streak.


----------



## moneymeister

Can anyone kindly help me and read this remark? I wish I could. I don't know how to translate this myself. Many thanks if you can help!


----------



## SmokieDragon

moneymeister said:


> Can anyone kindly help me and read this remark? I wish I could. I don't know how to translate this myself. Many thanks if you can help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4752383



I can't read the character but I can suggest that you use your camera to scan the QR code and then copy and paste the remark into Google Translate until someone can really translate it


----------



## moneymeister

Thank you SmokieDragon. A good suggestion. I did try it and it was unable to understand the certificate. It could translate the numbers though. Ha!


SmokieDragon said:


> I can't read the character but I can suggest that you use your camera to scan the QR code and then copy and paste the remark into Google Translate until someone can really translate it


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

moneymeister said:


> Can anyone kindly help me and read this remark? I wish I could. I don't know how to translate this myself. Many thanks if you can help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4752383



The character next to the remark means "none", so nothing to be concerned about


----------



## moneymeister

I can learn this symbol and look for it next time too. Thanks for your help!


----------



## LapisSiren

Wearing my two besties


----------



## moneymeister

New UJ 13mm jadeite bead bracelet with a grey and green Mays Au bangle. I've been very happy with both vendors. I have a green and white Bi coming from Mays (the larger one in the photo) and I cannot wait to see it.


----------



## jadeitebear

Hello, Jadies. Long time. I hope everyone is doing OK. I feel like I am coming out of hibernation, lol. Here are some of my newest jades. 
I re-purposed some free gifts and four little beads I had laying around to make myself this beaded bracelet. 



I'm quite pleased with the result. 

Also, I just got this pendant. I was worried it would be way too big on me but I think it actually suits me. I love the bright colors and I get a really nice feeling when I wear it. But for the life of me I can't make heads or tails out of the carving. I think I see a ruyi near the top and maybe a snake near the bottom. Also possible: duck (think round white head with eye) and koi. Can anyone help decode? The seller just says there are traditional "designs".


----------



## VuittonPrince

Burmese jade ring with peridot side stones by Stella Chow and multicolor jade bracelet


----------



## moneymeister

jadeitebear said:


> Hello, Jadies. Long time. I hope everyone is doing OK. I feel like I am coming out of hibernation, lol. Here are some of my newest jades.
> I re-purposed some free gifts and four little beads I had laying around to make myself this beaded bracelet.
> View attachment 4755671
> View attachment 4755675
> 
> I'm quite pleased with the result.
> 
> Also, I just got this pendant. I was worried it would be way too big on me but I think it actually suits me. I love the bright colors and I get a really nice feeling when I wear it. But for the life of me I can't make heads or tails out of the carving. I think I see a ruyi near the top and maybe a snake near the bottom. Also possible: duck (think round white head with eye) and koi. Can anyone help decode? The seller just says there are traditional "designs".
> 
> View attachment 4755696
> 
> View attachment 4755730


Hi Jaditebear,
 I really like the bracelet, and especially with the bangle. The lavenders into blues are delicate together. Well done.
I also like the pendant. It looks good on you, too. I see the koi too. Enjoy!


----------



## moneymeister

It's official, I can squeeze on a 58 D shaped bangle. The smooth blue I fell in love with from Gojade. It squeezes my fat arm  It takes dish soap and cuss words to get it on and off. If I lose weight, I think I can wear it better.  The other two (61mm) are from MatsAlice. I like them very much too. The black one I like more than I expected. It has a storm of lavender and blacks. The green and purple were fun too.


----------



## jadeitebear

moneymeister said:


> It's official, I can squeeze on a 58 D shaped bangle. The smooth blue I fell in love with from Gojade. It squeezes my fat arm  It takes dish soap and cuss words to get it on and off. If I lose weight, I think I can wear it better.  The other two (61mm) are from MatsAlice. I like them very much too. The black one I like more than I expected. It has a storm of lavender and blacks. The green and purple were fun too.


Hi, MM. Thank you for the kind words. Yay for fitting into your bangle! Beautiful smooth blue.

I like the stormy lavender in your black bangle. Black jadeite often has gray or white in the lighter areas but to see such strong lavender mixed in is very unique. You have a keeper there. The pattern of black and purple seems to me uplifting and energetic. Looks great in combo with the calm, green and whites of you other bangle. Great bangle pairing.


----------



## moneymeister

jadeitebear said:


> Hi, MM. Thank you for the kind words. Yay for fitting into your bangle! Beautiful smooth blue.
> 
> I like the stormy lavender in your black bangle. Black jadeite often has gray or white in the lighter areas but to see such strong lavender mixed in is very unique. You have a keeper there. The pattern of black and purple seems to me uplifting and energetic. Looks great in combo with the calm, green and whites of you other bangle. Great bangle pairing.



I'm still learning about jade, so I appreciate your thoughts on the "black" bangle. I keep glancing out of the corner of my eye and see rich inky blue and lavender mixed together. It is the one I am wearing now. It also has a nice chime (I can't get enough listening to the sound of jade).

I wish I could be of help on your pendant carving. The colors are beautiful and so bright. The lavender bead project you just completed is so delicate. The slight pink to purple to blues are better together than they would be alone, but together that are like a delicate bouquet of bubbles. I could look at jade all day long.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Lilac princess round


----------



## szuszuszu

SmokieDragon said:


> Lilac princess round
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4756848
> View attachment 4756849


SmokieDragon it’s gorgeous. Just wondering where you got it from?


----------



## SmokieDragon

szuszuszu said:


> SmokieDragon it’s gorgeous. Just wondering where you got it from?



Thanks so much! It’s from Li-Hong Jade in Singapore. Since I’m from Malaysia, I PMed them via IG


----------



## szuszuszu

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! It’s from Li-Hong Jade in Singapore. Since I’m from Malaysia, I PMed them via IG


Thank you for sharing. Will take a look .


----------



## moneymeister

SmokieDragon, I love it too. It glows.


----------



## SmokieDragon

moneymeister said:


> SmokieDragon, I love it too. It glows.



Thanks so much!


----------



## szuszuszu

I’m wearing these today . Thanks for letting me share ...


----------



## SmokieDragon

szuszuszu said:


> View attachment 4760926
> View attachment 4760927
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m wearing these today . Thanks for letting me share ...



Both are beautiful!! How is that heart shaped piece attached to your bangle? Or you are just using your bangle to support your leaning ring?


----------



## szuszuszu

SmokieDragon said:


> Both are beautiful!! How is that heart shaped piece attached to your bangle? Or you are just using your bangle to support your leaning ring?


Thanks SmokieDragon and yes I’m just using the bangle to support the ring to get good lighting on the ring. Plus my fingers don’t make the cut for modeling shots


----------



## berniechocolate

It starting to get a little better in Singapore with the economy opening up again . I hope this post finds everyone in good health . Had put this icy bangle with a slight bluish tint in Cold storage for awhile . And decide to wear it again .

Always a subject that amuses me. Do u see blue or green ? Some of my friends think it looks green , but some feel it looks bluish .


----------



## moneymeister

berniechocolate said:


> It starting to get a little better in Singapore with the economy opening up again . I hope this post finds everyone in good health . Had put this icy bangle with a slight bluish tint in Cold storage for awhile . And decide to wear it again .
> 
> Always a subject that amuses me. Do u see blue or green ? Some of my friends think it looks green , but some feel it looks bluish .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4765866
> View attachment 4765867



I see blue. I have a bangle that looks baby blue, but actually it's very fine low saturation green and purple.  
Wow, that is beautiful!


----------



## berniechocolate

moneymeister said:


> I see blue. I have a bangle that looks baby blue, but actually it's very fine low saturation green and purple.
> Wow, that is beautiful!



Thanks looking forward to see yours I have a thing for baby blues

In certain angles and times of the day ,it looka this way near the windows . Slight blue tint . Most of the time it looks colorless but when I put it against a icy white bangle . The color difference is obvious . 

Juxtaposing the two . I wouldn’t wear them this way because too noisy


----------



## moneymeister

Can I just say I wish I could find bangles that look like that in the USA. With both sitting together like that, I see purple on top and green on the bottom. Really, the remind me of a card of interior white paint samples - all soft off-white colors that need to be side by side to be seen. I love the nuances though - so pretty!


----------



## eliwon

Dear moderator - please delete if not appropriate - but this is my only forum to vent my sadness - the relevant fora are dead and this is my go to-place re. H. I have collected H cadenas/charms for some time, all PHW apart from the lantern and a golden lion - hunted the PHW snail for more than two years, today had it fastened to my Trim turqoise bag to celebrate summer - somehow it must have stuck and snagged, silently unscrewed and dropped - am nearly in tears - such a silly thing amidst all terrible things going on in the world - but I’m so sad because it came on top on really important serious things going on in my world - this forum is about the only place to vent. Sorry about being gloriously off topic, but H friends are the only one who understand - if anyone has the foggiest idea of a direction to go finding a replacement, please PM me. Apart from this - thank you for posting wonderful scarves - only managed to buy one this season before shut down - the glorious feathers in H orange


----------



## SmokieDragon

berniechocolate said:


> It starting to get a little better in Singapore with the economy opening up again . I hope this post finds everyone in good health . Had put this icy bangle with a slight bluish tint in Cold storage for awhile . And decide to wear it again .
> 
> Always a subject that amuses me. Do u see blue or green ? Some of my friends think it looks green , but some feel it looks bluish .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4765866
> View attachment 4765867



I see blue


----------



## emmababy

Bought a new black wide opaque bangle. Looks trendy isnt it  matches my black jadeite ring. I also bought a fat jelly icy barrel bead. Really love it!


----------



## emmababy

My humble collection ❤️


----------



## jadeitebear

berniechocolate said:


> Thanks looking forward to see yours I have a thing for baby blues
> 
> In certain angles and times of the day ,it looka this way near the windows . Slight blue tint . Most of the time it looks colorless but when I put it against a icy white bangle . The color difference is obvious .
> 
> Juxtaposing the two . I wouldn’t wear them this way because too noisy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4765907


I see (icy) blue.


----------



## jadeitebear

moneymeister said:


> Can I just say I wish I could find bangles that look like that in the USA. With both sitting together like that, I see purple on top and green on the bottom. Really, the remind me of a card of interior white paint samples - all soft off-white colors that need to be side by side to be seen. I love the nuances though - so pretty!


Agreed about the crappy quality USA export jade.
Speaking of, Jadies, I am trying to decide about this bangle of mine. I'd like to like it as it fits me rather well and the color suits me, but it is chalk full of little black dots. Named Poppy  I am worried the black dots bring bad luck if I wear it or is this an old wives' tale I shouldn't mind. What is your opinion on black dots?




Hehe, they look kinda green in this photo. I'll just call them green (or blue)  then.


----------



## szuszuszu

jadeitebear said:


> Agreed about the crappy quality USA export jade.
> Speaking of, Jadies, I am trying to decide about this bangle of mine. I'd like to like it as it fits me rather well and the color suits me, but it is chalk full of little black dots. Named Poppy  I am worried the black dots bring bad luck if I wear it or is this an old wives' tale I shouldn't mind. What is your opinion on black dots?
> View attachment 4767503
> View attachment 4767505
> View attachment 4767506
> 
> Hehe, they look kinda green in this photo. I'll just call them green (or blue)  then.


I thinks it’s beautiful . My seller describes those at black sesame


----------



## szuszuszu

berniechocolate said:


> Thanks looking forward to see yours I have a thing for baby blues
> 
> In certain angles and times of the day ,it looka this way near the windows . Slight blue tint . Most of the time it looks colorless but when I put it against a icy white bangle . The color difference is obvious .
> 
> Juxtaposing the two . I wouldn’t wear them this way because too noisy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4765907


Berniechocolate, I have always loved your jadeite sharing posts. I see icy blue. Keep safe...


----------



## szuszuszu

emmababy said:


> My humble collection ❤


Lovely collection Emmababy. I’m pretty sure it’ll grow quickly . Jadeite is too pretty.


----------



## jadeitebear

szuszuszu said:


> I thinks it’s beautiful . My seller describes those at black sesame


Thank you szuszuszu! I wonder what they say about the meaning


----------



## szuszuszu

jadeitebear said:


> Thank you szuszuszu! I wonder what they say about the meaning


According to her “sprawling of black sesame spots all over, the black colour jadeite contains iron mineral, is good for health”


----------



## emmababy

So pretty and icy. Mind sharing which retailer you purchase it from? 



berniechocolate said:


> It starting to get a little better in Singapore with the economy opening up again . I hope this post finds everyone in good health . Had put this icy bangle with a slight bluish tint in Cold storage for awhile . And decide to wear it again .
> 
> Always a subject that amuses me. Do u see blue or green ? Some of my friends think it looks green , but some feel it looks bluish .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4765866
> View attachment 4765867


----------



## fanofjadeite

jadeitebear said:


> Agreed about the crappy quality USA export jade.
> Speaking of, Jadies, I am trying to decide about this bangle of mine. I'd like to like it as it fits me rather well and the color suits me, but it is chalk full of little black dots. Named Poppy  I am worried the black dots bring bad luck if I wear it or is this an old wives' tale I shouldn't mind. What is your opinion on black dots?
> View attachment 4767503
> View attachment 4767505
> View attachment 4767506
> 
> Hehe, they look kinda green in this photo. I'll just call them green (or blue)  then.


Jadeitebear, your bangle looks like the icy black chicken(bing wuji) variety. Bing wuji is believed to attract prosperity and ward off evil.


----------



## moneymeister

jadeitebear said:


> Agreed about the crappy quality USA export jade.
> Speaking of, Jadies, I am trying to decide about this bangle of mine. I'd like to like it as it fits me rather well and the color suits me, but it is chalk full of little black dots. Named Poppy  I am worried the black dots bring bad luck if I wear it or is this an old wives' tale I shouldn't mind. What is your opinion on black dots?
> View attachment 4767503
> View attachment 4767505
> View attachment 4767506
> 
> Hehe, they look kinda green in this photo. I'll just call them green (or blue)  then.



I like this bangle - I think markings that some might consider flaws can be interesting and beautiful. I don't know about luck and bangles. If black is bad luck, my green and white flower bangle (some black spots mixed with green) is bad news too. I don't know any better


----------



## moneymeister

fanofjadeite said:


> Jadeitebear, your bangle looks like the icy black chicken(bing wuji) variety. Bing wuji is believed to attract prosperity and ward off evil.


Black chicken jade. That is so interesting. If someone would write a book about names with examples of jade types, what to look for, superstitions that could help a jade collector (especially without cultural understanding) to understand jade - they would make a killing!


----------



## otieoh

LapisSiren said:


> Wearing my two besties
> View attachment 4753618


Your dark green bangle is stunning!


----------



## otieoh

berniechocolate said:


> It starting to get a little better in Singapore with the economy opening up again . I hope this post finds everyone in good health . Had put this icy bangle with a slight bluish tint in Cold storage for awhile . And decide to wear it again .
> 
> Always a subject that amuses me. Do u see blue or green ? Some of my friends think it looks green , but some feel it looks bluish .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4765866
> View attachment 4765867


looks bluish to me and wonderfully watery


----------



## otieoh

jadeitebear said:


> Agreed about the crappy quality USA export jade.
> Speaking of, Jadies, I am trying to decide about this bangle of mine. I'd like to like it as it fits me rather well and the color suits me, but it is chalk full of little black dots. Named Poppy  I am worried the black dots bring bad luck if I wear it or is this an old wives' tale I shouldn't mind. What is your opinion on black dots?
> View attachment 4767503
> View attachment 4767505
> View attachment 4767506
> 
> Hehe, they look kinda green in this photo. I'll just call them green (or blue)  then.


The dots give the bangle dimension and make it even more interesting.  And isn't black jade considered good for ones health?


----------



## jadeitebear

Thank you all for the encouraging words . I feel much better about it now.


moneymeister said:


> I like this bangle - I think markings that some might consider flaws can be interesting and beautiful. I don't know about luck and bangles. If black is bad luck, my green and white flower bangle (some black spots mixed with green) is bad news too. I don't know any better


moneymeister, I had heard this about black dot inclusions, not black jade in general which is good I think for protection. I had not heard about good for health (thanks, otieoh .) I would love to see the black spots on your green and black.

Looking up black chicken...


----------



## jadeitebear

berniechocolate, the color mystery may be because of how color looks bluer in pictures if most people here see blue on the screen but people in person see it as green that is  
Both of your bangles are fantastic and would love to know the seller too, though anything that watery and clear is likely beyond my jade budget.
emmababy I  your collection. Especially the black with black. And your icy barrel bead is stunning. I'm thinking we could all use health and protection of black jade right about now.


----------



## SmokieDragon

My most recent purchase and I’m off to Jadeite Bangle Ban Island. I’m obviously a lavender fan and just love the fit of this bangle


----------



## moneymeister

What a beauty! Love the deep lavender patch with the green. Looks nice on you.


----------



## Loveforjade

SmokieDragon said:


> My most recent purchase and I’m off to Jadeite Bangle Ban Island. I’m obviously a lavender fan and just love the fit of this bangle
> 
> View attachment 4771634
> View attachment 4771635
> View attachment 4771636


Beautiful lavender patch!! May I ask where did you purchased your bangle?


----------



## Loveforjade

szuszuszu said:


> View attachment 4760926
> View attachment 4760927
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m wearing these today . Thanks for letting me share ...


Nice ring!


----------



## SmokieDragon

moneymeister said:


> What a beauty! Love the deep lavender patch with the green. Looks nice on you.



Thanks so much! 



Loveforjade said:


> Beautiful tlavender patch!! May I ask where did you purchased your bangle?



Thanks so much! I bought it from Li-Hong Jade. Since I'm in Malaysia but they are based in Singapore, I contacted them via IG as they don't sell through a website.


----------



## Anesthestia

My second ever jadeite bangle just arrived! I'm currently in the U.S., but I purchased from the Singaporean seller recommended by @emmababy , Jay is excellent and DHL only took 3 days to arrive in the weekend-- it's Sunday! I also considered options from Jasmine Jadeite and Li-hong Jade, but somehow my heart was with this one.

When I first received and opened the package, the bangle looked so white against the packaging, I thought I'd received the wrong bangle! I realize that this light lavender looks very different in different lights. It's hard to photograph. I hope these pictures help anybody who might be looking to purchase a lavender bangle-- it can look so different in different lights, mine looks quite white by itself.

First picture is from the seller, by the window in natural light.



This is my picture by the window, looks white sometimes:


This is the lavender under indoor lights, by far looks the most pink/purple:



Sorry about the bruise haha! That's from a different jadeite bangle, I think we all know the struggle...


----------



## jadeitebear

Anesthestia said:


> My second ever jadeite bangle just arrived! I'm currently in the U.S., but I purchased from the Singaporean seller recommended by @emmababy , Jay is excellent and DHL only took 3 days to arrive in the weekend-- it's Sunday! I also considered options from Jasmine Jadeite and Li-hong Jade, but somehow my heart was with this one.
> 
> When I first received and opened the package, the bangle looked so white against the packaging, I thought I'd received the wrong bangle! I realize that this light lavender looks very different in different lights. It's hard to photograph. I hope these pictures help anybody who might be looking to purchase a lavender bangle-- it can look so different in different lights, mine looks quite white by itself.
> 
> First picture is from the seller, by the window in natural light.
> View attachment 4771950
> 
> 
> This is my picture by the window, looks white sometimes:
> View attachment 4771948
> 
> This is the lavender under indoor lights, by far looks the most pink/purple:
> View attachment 4771947
> 
> 
> Sorry about the bruise haha! That's from a different jadeite bangle, I think we all know the struggle...


Congratulations on your lavender bangle! Looks like it has nice, even color and fine texture. Beautiful bangle. The pale lavender looks good on you.


----------



## teagansmum

jadeitebear said:


> Agreed about the crappy quality USA export jade.
> Speaking of, Jadies, I am trying to decide about this bangle of mine. I'd like to like it as it fits me rather well and the color suits me, but it is chalk full of little black dots. Named Poppy  I am worried the black dots bring bad luck if I wear it or is this an old wives' tale I shouldn't mind. What is your opinion on black dots?
> View attachment 4767503
> View attachment 4767505
> View attachment 4767506
> 
> Hehe, they look kinda green in this photo. I'll just call them green (or blue)  then.



I was always under the impression that black jade stood for strength and protection. I personally love the sparkles in Jade which remind me of poppy seeds.


----------



## emmababy

Ya i agree lavender shade looks different in different light. Especially the lighter shade ones tend to look almost white outdoors. My pink one too. Im hoping to get an intense lavender one in future . 

Yours looks so pretty! 



Anesthestia said:


> My second ever jadeite bangle just arrived! I'm currently in the U.S., but I purchased from the Singaporean seller recommended by @emmababy , Jay is excellent and DHL only took 3 days to arrive in the weekend-- it's Sunday! I also considered options from Jasmine Jadeite and Li-hong Jade, but somehow my heart was with this one.
> 
> When I first received and opened the package, the bangle looked so white against the packaging, I thought I'd received the wrong bangle! I realize that this light lavender looks very different in different lights. It's hard to photograph. I hope these pictures help anybody who might be looking to purchase a lavender bangle-- it can look so different in different lights, mine looks quite white by itself.
> 
> First picture is from the seller, by the window in natural light.
> View attachment 4771950
> 
> 
> This is my picture by the window, looks white sometimes:
> View attachment 4771948
> 
> This is the lavender under indoor lights, by far looks the most pink/purple:
> View attachment 4771947
> 
> 
> Sorry about the bruise haha! That's from a different jadeite bangle, I think we all know the struggle...


----------



## emmababy

Wearing my black jadeite today


----------



## emmababy

Im so in love with the colourless barrel bead i bought another one in green . Waiting for it to reach me!


----------



## Anesthestia

emmababy said:


> Im so in love with the colourless barrel bead i bought another one in green . Waiting for it to reach me!
> 
> View attachment 4772423


I love your barrel beads, they're so pretty. Only just looked back and saw the other one as well. Did you get them from Jay as well? I wouldn't know how to wear them-- just on a thin necklace chain? Would love to see pictures of you wearing them


----------



## Loveforjade

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much! I bought it from Li-Hong Jade. Since I'm in Malaysia but they are based in Singapore, I contacted them via IG as they don't sell through a website.


I got my jade bangles and pendant from li-hong too! They are v professional and will send me pictures in different angles and lightings.


----------



## emmababy

Anesthestia said:


> I love your barrel beads, they're so pretty. Only just looked back and saw the other one as well. Did you get them from Jay as well? I wouldn't know how to wear them-- just on a thin necklace chain? Would love to see pictures of you wearing them


Lol abit small. Not sure if you can see. I wore it with a thin necklace. I took a close up photo using my hp but cant be uploaded as the file is too big.


----------



## jadeitebear

emmababy said:


> Wearing my black jadeite today
> 
> View attachment 4772422


Emmabably the black jadeite looks stunning with your watch.  Great combo. How wide is your bangle?


----------



## Anesthestia

emmababy said:


> Lol abit small. Not sure if you can see. I wore it with a thin necklace. I took a close up photo using my hp but cant be uploaded as the file is too big.
> 
> View attachment 4772705



You look so chic, you pull off that haircut so well! I love how the color of that bead looks more pink reflected by your top, seems like it would look lovely with a variety of colors since it could be a chameleon depending on what you're wearing underneath.


----------



## emmababy

Anesthestia said:


> You look so chic, you pull off that haircut so well! I love how the color of that bead looks more pink reflected by your top, seems like it would look lovely with a variety of colors since it could be a chameleon depending on what you're wearing underneath.


Thanks  i love this bead! Its like the jade version of the solitaire pendant. Simple and versatile


----------



## emmababy

Fat little jelly.





jadeitebear said:


> Emmabably the black jadeite looks stunning with your watch.  Great combo. How wide is your bangle?


Around 2cm


----------



## jadeitebear

emmababy said:


> Fat little jelly.
> Around 2cm


Thanks. That is a cool width. Substantial but not overpowering. I am considering an black bangle and it is 18mm. You are inspiring me!


----------



## emmababy

Wearing it today again ❤️ cant wait to try on the green one when it arrives


----------



## jadeitebear

I seem to be into chunky pendants rn. I just got this lavender one. I don't like the traditional cord hanging though so I end up restringing all my pendants. Lol. I hope it stays secure on this silver bail I added. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## skiptomylu

New baby


----------



## otieoh

Stunning!


----------



## Cool Breeze

skiptomylu said:


> New baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777014


Gorgeous!!!  Can you tell us more about it?


----------



## SmokieDragon

skiptomylu said:


> New baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777014



Beautiful!!


----------



## skiptomylu

Cool Breeze said:


> Gorgeous!!!  Can you tell us more about it?


Hello,

Thank You! It is a certified imperial jadeite ring from the Macau brand O'che 1867. It reminds me of the kissing ring designs from Boghossian


----------



## Cool Breeze

skiptomylu said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thank You! It is a certified imperial jadeite ring from the Macau brand O'che 1867. It reminds me of the kissing ring designs from Boghossian


Thanks so much!  It is so beautiful and unique!!


----------



## skiptomylu

Cool Breeze said:


> Thanks so much!  It is so beautiful and unique!!



Thank you, I thought wow this is the closest I will come to a Boghossian style ring lol. Just kidding this jeweller is pretty amazing on its own.


----------



## Beadweaver

That ring is amazingly beautiful. 
This bangle came today, Im in love!


----------



## skiptomylu

Beadweaver said:


> That ring is amazingly beautiful.
> This bangle came today, Im in love!
> 
> View attachment 4777438
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777441
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777442


WOW

Beautiful bangel


----------



## Beadweaver

Thanks, it can look so different from different angles and different light.


----------



## Anesthestia

Beadweaver said:


> Thanks, it can look so different from different angles and different light.
> 
> View attachment 4777681


That's super cool, looks a bit blue to me. Do you normally stack your jadeite with gold bangles/bracelets? I've only started wearing jadeite recently and took off my gold bracelets because I was nervous about them rubbing against eachother.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Beadweaver said:


> That ring is amazingly beautiful.
> This bangle came today, Im in love!
> 
> View attachment 4777438
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777441
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777442


Beautiful!!


----------



## Beadweaver

Hi, Yes I always have this gold bangle on, its so thin that I don't even notice any sound.  My jade bangle is 10mm wide to give you an idea of size.  I occasionally stack a diamond tennis bracelet  to the mix too.


----------



## Beadweaver

Well, Im not sure if Its classified exactly a tennis bracelet or not, I picked it up at an antique store in California.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Beadweaver said:


> Well, Im not sure if Its classified exactly a tennis bracelet or not, I picked it up at an antique store in California.



That's such a sweet diamond bracelet! I have earrings and a pendant that have that motif


----------



## Cool Breeze

Beadweaver said:


> That ring is amazingly beautiful.
> This bangle came today, Im in love!
> 
> View attachment 4777438
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777441
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777442


Beautiful color!  So cool and serene!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Managed to catch a picture of my bangle in the sun today


----------



## Beadweaver

SmokieDragon said:


> Managed to catch a picture of my bangle in the sun today
> 
> View attachment 4778876


So beautiful.  Is that lavender?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Beadweaver said:


> So beautiful.  Is that lavender?



Thanks so much! Yes, it’s lavender with light green and bluish green


----------



## emmababy

New arm candy


----------



## jadeitebear

emmababy said:


> New arm candy
> 
> View attachment 4779549
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779550
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779551
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779552


That is gorgeous, Emmababy. It looks to me like your new bangle changes color in different lightings. Details, please!


----------



## Beadweaver

emmababy said:


> New arm candy
> 
> View attachment 4779549
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779550
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779551
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779552


Love this bangle.


----------



## emmababy

jadeitebear said:


> That is gorgeous, Emmababy. It looks to me like your new bangle changes color in different lightings. Details, please!



Thanks! Seller described it as colourless. Imo, probably an in between colourless and icy white


----------



## emmababy

The recent 2 new bangles i bought are 1 size down. I prefer the fit. Now i think my yellow bangle is too big on me


----------



## berniechocolate

emmababy said:


> So pretty and icy. Mind sharing which retailer you purchase it from?



Hi sorry , I don’t get online very often so only saw your question now .  

I bought it last year from Hong Kong .    Your new icy Bangle is very lovely too . I have a thing for all jadeite that’s icy as they are very soothing to look at .You looked fantastic with that chic hair cut too !


----------



## berniechocolate

Bought an orange jadeite donut . Although it seems to be complete opposites in the color range with the icy bracelet , I like contrast .


----------



## fanofjadeite

Been wearing my black chicken (wuji) ring lately with my black chicken beads bracelet. I also add on my black chicken donut pendant when i need to go out.  ring is a little too big but i love the icy bits on it.


----------



## Passerine123

A pendant of light green and pink jade that was a gift to my late mother-in-law back when they lived in Hong Kong. The chain actually comes from my Jimmy Choo Sweetie bag, but I like how they look together


----------



## emmababy

Bought a couple of small items from a local website recently. The earings are si dainty and pretty! Super love. The seller gifted me a ring protector too


----------



## emmababy

The bottom of the ring protector reduces the risk of u accidentally smashing it


----------



## LapisSiren

Wearing my black jade today


----------



## szuszuszu

Today’s bangle...


----------



## SmokieDragon

szuszuszu said:


> Today’s bangle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791909
> View attachment 4791910



Lovely bangle! Love the near colourless part


----------



## jadeitebear

szuszuszu said:


> Today’s bangle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791909
> View attachment 4791910


I love the tranisition in color in your bangle.


----------



## jadeitebear

I got a new bauble for my keys. The seller actually sent this as a substitute for an item that was listed online but she could not find. I am very pleased with the substitution. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Both sides of the carving:


----------



## szuszuszu

SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely bangle! Love the near colourless part


Thanks SmokieDragon . Love that I can switch to whichever side I’m in the mood for. Love your new deep lavender and green mixed bangle.


----------



## szuszuszu

jadeitebear said:


> I love the tranisition in color in your bangle.


Yes I’m enjoying looking at the colour gradient too. Thanks for letting me share .


----------



## SmokieDragon

szuszuszu said:


> Love your new deep lavender and green mixed bangle.



Thanks so much!


----------



## Junkenpo

jadeitebear said:


> I got a new bauble for my keys. The seller actually sent this as a substitute for an item that was listed online but she could not find. I am very pleased with the substitution.
> Both sides of the carving



I love it!  Does the seller have more like that?  PM me  seller's name if they sell online?


----------



## mrsblue

Finally could fit into my bangle 2 months after giving birth to my baby girl.


----------



## SmokieDragon

mrsblue said:


> Finally could fit into my bangle 2 months after giving birth to my baby girl.
> 
> View attachment 4794321



Congratulations!! So exciting! It feels like it was just yesterday that you were asking us on this thread about pregnancy and bangles!! Time really flies and glad to read such happy news


----------



## mrsblue

SmokieDragon said:


> Congratulations!! So exciting! It feels like it was just yesterday that you were asking us on this thread about pregnancy and bangles!! Time really flies and glad to read such happy news


Thank you SmokieDragon! Yes time does fly!! Can’t believe my baby is already 2 months old. Got her a baby bangle and it is the cutest little thing. Will post pictures of it later.


----------



## jadeitebear

Junkenpo said:


> I love it!  Does the seller have more like that?  PM me  seller's name if they sell online?


Unfortunately she did not have any others. Just the one I wanted to purchase (which was more yellow-orange and she could not find) and this one  she had from a small inventory left from her parents that she is selling. Oh, and the seller is AlohaLuckyJade333888 on Etsy.


----------



## jadeitebear

mrsblue said:


> Finally could fit into my bangle 2 months after giving birth to my baby girl.
> 
> View attachment 4794321


Congratulations, MrsBlue (on baby and fitting into bangle)!


----------



## mrsblue

jadeitebear said:


> Congratulations, MrsBlue (on baby and fitting into bangle)!


Thank you jadeitebear!


----------



## Junkenpo

jadeitebear said:


> Unfortunately she did not have any others. Just the one I wanted to purchase (which was more yellow-orange and she could not find) and this one  she had from a small inventory left from her parents that she is selling. Oh, and the seller is AlohaLuckyJade333888 on Etsy.



Thank you!  She has an interesting variety of items and prices.


----------



## Beadweaver

Glutinous jade


----------



## emmababy

My new wuji bangle. Quite big on me.


----------



## Beadweaver

emmababy said:


> My new wuji bangle. Quite big on me.
> 
> View attachment 4802017
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802018
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802019
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802020
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802021


Hi, I did a search to understand what a wuji bangle is, and couldnt find an answer.  Could you tell us?


----------



## szuszuszu

Beadweaver said:


> Hi, I did a search to understand what a wuji bangle is, and couldnt find an answer.  Could you tell us?


Literal translation, wuji “乌鸡” means black chicken. In jadeite it refers to the black jadeite so as not to be confused with omphacite. That’s to my knowledge.


----------



## LapisSiren

Beadweaver said:


> Glutinous jade
> 
> View attachment 4801409


My God that bangle is gorgeous!!


----------



## LapisSiren

Black Jade with Lapis


----------



## Beadweaver

LapisSiren said:


> Black Jade with Lapis
> View attachment 4804728


Speaking of gorgeous, this lapis is fabulous.


----------



## LapisSiren

Beadweaver said:


> Speaking of gorgeous, this lapis is fabulous.


Thank you.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Decided to stack on 2 rings for no particular reasons 
Bottom ring is by gojade, upper ring was a freebie by watercrystal jade.


----------



## GarrKelvinez

hi, I want to know if it's ok for a guy to wear a jade bangle?


----------



## dingobeast

GarrKelvinez said:


> hi, I want to know if it's ok for a guy to wear a jade bangle?


 
Absolutely. Bruce Lee wore one. They make them in men's larger sizes.


----------



## GarrKelvinez

oh that's good to know, I bought this jadeite from Nandar a year ago, just haven't worn it yet since I'm currently wearing a karakash pebble nephrite which im so in love with, I also like china's first known jade which are mined from the rivers, I've read about chinese history and very fascinated with jade since then


----------



## dingobeast

GarrKelvinez said:


> oh that's good to know, I bought this jadeite from Nandar a year ago, just haven't worn it yet since I'm currently wearing a karakash pebble nephrite which im so in love with, I also like china's first known jade which are mined from the rivers, I've read about chinese history and very fascinated with jade since then
> View attachment 4814611


That is gorgeous! The bangle in my avatar is from Nandar, welcome to the world of jade obsession!


----------



## GarrKelvinez

dingobeast said:


> That is gorgeous! The bangle in my avatar is from Nandar, welcome to the world of jade obsession!


----------



## emmababy

Bought another wuji bangle. This is really cheap from a local FB live sales


----------



## emmababy

Purchased this red jadeite barrel bead yesterday and it arrived on the same day. Benefit of staying in a small island country


----------



## emmababy

Prefer it to be slightly smaller though


----------



## GarrKelvinez

I'm so glad to join this forum, now that i have people to talk about jades, is anyone wearing a Nephrite bangle here? especially the once from mainland, just want to  know since jadeites is known to be more beutiful the more u wear it ** glows and very shiny, do nephrites go the same too?


----------



## GarrKelvinez

emmababy said:


> Prefer it to be slightly smaller though
> 
> View attachment 4814685


i like the color, looke good on u


----------



## szuszuszu

GarrKelvinez said:


> hi, I want to know if it's ok for a guy to wear a jade bangle?


If you google “man jade bangle”, there is a page showing some modeling pics.  hope that helps.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Back to my square jadeite bangle. A jadeite donut today as well


----------



## GarrKelvinez

I can imagine it bang a lot with your silver bracelet


----------



## SmokieDragon

GarrKelvinez said:


> I can imagine it bang a lot with your silver bracelet



No, it doesn’t as the gold bracelets above have springs inside them and stay in place without banging against the bangle. In fact, the bangle leans against the bracelets and they all stay in place quietly 24/7. Since I like a looser fit for my jadeite bangles, this keeps the bangle up and not sliding down my wrist.

It even works for wider bangles like the one I was wearing before this


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Hey! I got a question for you guys, is there ever a time a nephrite jade has a faint greenish blue glow under uv light? I've purchased a nephrite jade from Qinghai that glows specifically in where it has a more beige tone to it and was curious if this is normal as the white part were inert (yes it came with a certificate as well.) I'll post a picture if you jadies would wanna know what I'm talking about specifically


----------



## emmababy

My new wuji pendant ❤️


----------



## emmababy

Photo from the seller


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Here’s the nephrite in question which I mentioned has a certain area glowing alittle when under UV light (it’s been marked in red)


----------



## GarrKelvinez

Jadies and Jadetlemen
Check this seller out from fb seller from australia out, they say they buy raw stones from Myanmar and carv it themselves, dont u think their jades are too good to be true?at the same time priced well according to their quality, im not sure if im looking at the real thing or not, any thoughts?


----------



## GarrKelvinez

SmokieDragon said:


> No, it doesn’t as the gold bracelets above have springs inside them and stay in place without banging against the bangle. In fact, the bangle leans against the bracelets and they all stay in place quietly 24/7. Since I like a looser fit for my jadeite bangles, this keeps the bangle up and not sliding down my wrist.
> 
> It even works for wider bangles like the one I was wearing before this
> 
> View attachment 4818213


Oooh
i think I'll wear mine with my watch too 
thanks for the idea


----------



## SmokieDragon

GarrKelvinez said:


> Oooh
> i think I'll wear mine with my watch too
> thanks for the idea



I wear a buffer bracelet in between my jadeite bangle on my left wrist and watch or sometimes a bracelet watch. The idea is to protect the watch from the bangle cos the watch’s face protrudes and wouldn’t want to hurt the mechanism or glass.


----------



## SmokieDragon

GarrKelvinez said:


> Jadies and Jadetlemen
> Check this seller out from fb seller from australia out, they say they buy raw stones from Myanmar and carv it themselves, dont u think their jades are too good to be true?at the same time priced well according to their quality, im not sure if im looking at the real thing or not, any thoughts?



These look so treated. What is the price range? If the price is too good to be true, then it is not real. There is a Reputable Jade Sellers List on this forum you can check out






						The Reputable jade Sellers list
					

Hi everyone!  This thread is dedicated to an ongoing list of online reputable jade sellers.  Many members who regularly post on the jade thread feel that such a list is important since we are asked many times about reputable sellers.  This list can be added to, subtracted from and so on.  If you...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## GarrKelvinez

i think the same, perhaps I just got confused since I asked them how much is the imperial green kind and they told me it would cost me 20k usd to have a custom bangle, and we all know it is in that price range right? and i  was like whoah  ..Hahhahaha


----------



## dingobeast

That is treated jade. You have to be very careful, treated jade can either be dyed (B quality Jadeite) or impregnated with polymer and dyed (C quality Jadeite). This looks like C grade, it has a particularly odd jelly like look with a kind of cottony structure if you look closely. Check out Arthur Lau, a jadeite expert on his site: https://www.jadeitejade.com/about/the-names-a-arthur-lau/
He explains it well. Jadeite that is truly icy looks like ice, and if it has color you can see it within the matrix of the stone rather than the odd structure of a dyed polymer jade.




GarrKelvinez said:


> Jadies and Jadetlemen
> Check this seller out from fb seller from australia out, they say they buy raw stones from Myanmar and carv it themselves, dont u think their jades are too good to be true?at the same time priced well according to their quality, im not sure if im looking at the real thing or not, any thoughts?


----------



## GarrKelvinez

dingobeast said:


> That is treated jade. You have to be very careful, treated jade can either be dyed (B quality Jadeite) or impregnated with polymer and dyed (C quality Jadeite). This looks like C grade, it has a particularly odd jelly like look with a kind of cottony structure if you look closely. Check out Arthur Lau, a jadeite expert on his site: https://www.jadeitejade.com/about/the-names-a-arthur-lau/
> He explains it well. Jadeite that is truly icy looks like ice, and if it has color you can see it within the matrix of the stone rather than the odd structure of a dyed polymer jade.



This fb seller also showed this to me
the glutenous one


----------



## dingobeast

Hard to tell. If they have dyed and impregnated jade, I would be suspicious of everything they have. Unless you can get it on a trial basis and have it tested local to where you are and return at no cost if it is dyed/impregnated, I would probably say no. We have a list of reputable jade dealers on here. If you want to buy dyed and impregnated jade, eBay is full of it It is typically incredibly cheap because it is basically plastic.


----------



## GarrKelvinez

i take ur word, just in case if others following this thread may not yet be aware then this is a good reference


----------



## AJadecent Angle

GarrKelvinez said:


> This fb seller also showed this to me
> the glutenous one


I have to agree with dingobeast, shopping for jade online is really risky as you don't have the luxury of seeing it in-person while having it in affordable price range (unless you live near the jade mines or know a friend by person who deals with these) and I also have to take jade seller reviews into consideration (especially the neutral and negative ones) so you don't get tricked into buying a treated jade for hefty prices.
Additionally the seller's FB profile picture looks awfully familiar and definitely not taken by theirs I can say for sure. This in itself is a huge red flag in my honest opinion.


----------



## Junkenpo

GarrKelvinez said:


> i think the same, perhaps I just got confused since I asked them how much is the imperial green kind and they told me it would cost me 20k usd to have a custom bangle, and we all know it is in that price range right? and i  was like whoah  ..Hahhahaha



If it is a real imperial green, then 20k is probably still a too good-to-be-true price. 

Check out these bangles and prices.  









						Top 10 Most Expensive Jadeite Bangles
					

Jadeite is one of the most expensive gemstones in the world. This article compiles a list of most expensive jadeite bangles that have been sold through auction or offered into the luxury market.




					www.mays.com.au
				












						【KOOJADE】Icy Emerald Lavender Jade Bangle Bracelet 56.5mm《Grade A》  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 【KOOJADE】Icy Emerald Lavender Jade Bangle Bracelet 56.5mm《Grade A》 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				












						【KOOJADE】Icy Emerald Green Jade Bangle Bracelet 《55mm》《Grade A》  | eBay
					

ABOUT KOOJADE. Type : Bangle. Material : 100% Genuine Natural "Grade A"Jadeite Jade.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## dingobeast

Junkenpo said:


> If it is a real imperial green, then 20k is probably still a too good-to-be-true price.
> 
> Check out these bangles and prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top 10 Most Expensive Jadeite Bangles
> 
> 
> Jadeite is one of the most expensive gemstones in the world. This article compiles a list of most expensive jadeite bangles that have been sold through auction or offered into the luxury market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mays.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 【KOOJADE】Icy Emerald Lavender Jade Bangle Bracelet 56.5mm《Grade A》  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 【KOOJADE】Icy Emerald Lavender Jade Bangle Bracelet 56.5mm《Grade A》 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 【KOOJADE】Icy Emerald Green Jade Bangle Bracelet 《55mm》《Grade A》  | eBay
> 
> 
> ABOUT KOOJADE. Type : Bangle. Material : 100% Genuine Natural "Grade A"Jadeite Jade.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Wow, that lavender bangle is jaw dropping. Koojade has lovely pieces.)


----------



## dingobeast

AJadecent Angle said:


> Hey! I got a question for you guys, is there ever a time a nephrite jade has a faint greenish blue glow under uv light? I've purchased a nephrite jade from Qinghai that glows specifically in where it has a more beige tone to it and was curious if this is normal as the white part were inert (yes it came with a certificate as well.) I'll post a picture if you jadies would wanna know what I'm talking about specifically



Can you show a pic? It can glow on the surface  from being waxed.


----------



## dingobeast

AJadecent Angle said:


> Here’s the nephrite in question which I mentioned has a certain area glowing alittle when under UV light (it’s been marked in red)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819187
> View attachment 4819188


It doesn’t look like it is really glowing green to me


----------



## SmokieDragon

Junkenpo said:


> If it is a real imperial green, then 20k is probably still a too good-to-be-true price.
> 
> Check out these bangles and prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top 10 Most Expensive Jadeite Bangles
> 
> 
> Jadeite is one of the most expensive gemstones in the world. This article compiles a list of most expensive jadeite bangles that have been sold through auction or offered into the luxury market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mays.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 【KOOJADE】Icy Emerald Lavender Jade Bangle Bracelet 56.5mm《Grade A》  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 【KOOJADE】Icy Emerald Lavender Jade Bangle Bracelet 56.5mm《Grade A》 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 【KOOJADE】Icy Emerald Green Jade Bangle Bracelet 《55mm》《Grade A》  | eBay
> 
> 
> ABOUT KOOJADE. Type : Bangle. Material : 100% Genuine Natural "Grade A"Jadeite Jade.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


 
Thanks for such sizzling eye candy!!


----------



## berniechocolate

emmababy said:


> Purchased this red jadeite barrel bead yesterday and it arrived on the same day. Benefit of staying in a small island country
> 
> View attachment 4814682



This is so pretty .  I love red !


----------



## berniechocolate

I have stopped buying for awhile and decide to live “ vicariously “ through your lovely purchases . Wearing my Li Hong icy with a gold bangle my mil gave me , which was part of my dowry many years back .


----------



## Beauty2c

berniechocolate said:


> I have stopped buying for awhile and decide to live “ vicariously “ through your lovely purchases . Wearing my Li Hong icy with a gold bangle my mil gave me , which was part of my dowry many years back .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821849


Gorgeous ! Question: isn’t it bad to have a gold bracelet bang against the jade? Do you get bothered with the clicking noises from wearing the two together.


----------



## berniechocolate

lilinko said:


> Gorgeous ! Question: isn’t it bad to have a gold bracelet bang against the jade? Do you get bothered with the clicking noises from wearing the two together.



So far quite safe to wear with bracelet for Jadeite bangle if worn with single bracelet . Because jadeite is very hard , and quite resistant to scratches . But I wouldn’t do this with say nephrite bangle as it is much easier to scratch .My bangle is oval so it’s quite tapered to the wrist less banging


----------



## GarrKelvinez

i tried to search jadenature and found this, it's a website but u say in your list they sell through ebay, is this the same store?


----------



## GarrKelvinez

GarrKelvinez said:


> i tried to search jadenature and found this, it's a website but u say in your list they sell through ebay, is this the same store?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Makes me think of crushed ice


----------



## emmababy

I bought this lavender bangle on a live sale last night! Should be receiving next week. So excited ... Took some screen shot but not very clear haha.


----------



## emmababy

AJadecent Angle said:


> I have to agree with dingobeast, shopping for jade online is really risky as you don't have the luxury of seeing it in-person while having it in affordable price range (unless you live near the jade mines or know a friend by person who deals with these) and I also have to take jade seller reviews into consideration (especially the neutral and negative ones) so you don't get tricked into buying a treated jade for hefty prices.
> Additionally the seller's FB profile picture looks awfully familiar and definitely not taken by theirs I can say for sure. This in itself is a huge red flag in my honest opinion.


Yes buying online is indeed risky. Thats why i usually buy from local sellers in my country.


berniechocolate said:


> I have stopped buying for awhile and decide to live “ vicariously “ through your lovely purchases . Wearing my Li Hong icy with a gold bangle my mil gave me , which was part of my dowry many years back .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821849


So jelly! Did u go to their shop? I have been to their small branch at Chinatown.


----------



## GarrKelvinez

emmababy said:


> I bought this lavender bangle on a live sale last night! Should be receiving next week. So excited ... Took some screen shot but not very clear haha.
> 
> View attachment 4825279
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825281
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825283
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825284


are none chinese people allowed to buy jades from that live sale?
and how much did u pay for this cool piece?


----------



## emmababy

GarrKelvinez said:


> are none chinese people allowed to buy jades from that live sale?
> and how much did u pay for this cool piece?


She speaks mainly mandarin on her live sales. I dont think she ships internationally. A few of my friends had bought from her and we find that she sells quality bangles at good pricing. My friends has sent the more expensive pieces to Nan Yang Gemological Institute for certification and confirmed its grade A . I bought 2 from her last week. I didnt take the screen shot of the other bangle...its a green and white wuji (with black patches).


----------



## emmababy

Accessaries from the live sales. Facet wuji ring ❤️


----------



## berniechocolate

emmababy said:


> Yes buying online is indeed risky. Thats why i usually buy from local sellers in my country.
> 
> So jelly! Did u go to their shop? I have been to their small branch at Chinatown.



hi hi . Their stuff are nice quality And pretty . But $$$$$$ . So it’s “dangerous “ because too many temptations . This icy bangle was from the Raffles City li-Hong a couple of years back . Didn’t go to their shop recently . I think u can go to their FB to look At their stuff too .


----------



## GarrKelvinez

just wondering if some of u here has tried buying jades from this seller from etsy?


----------



## emmababy

berniechocolate said:


> hi hi . Their stuff are nice quality And pretty . But $$$$$$ . So it’s “dangerous “ because too many temptations . This icy bangle was from the Raffles City li-Hong a couple of years back . Didn’t go to their shop recently . I think u can go to their FB to look At their stuff too .


Ya i follow them on instagram. Coincidentally, the owners are my colleague's sister in law's parents. But dont plan to buy from them since i have cheaper sources.


----------



## emmababy

Very deep purple indoor! Didnt lose its purplish shade when i wore it at the balcony. My pale pink lavender looks so dull next to it . The green wuji bangle was also purchased last week from the live sales. Received both last night...the seller's hubby delivered them personally to my place but i only tried them on this morning ❤️


----------



## berniechocolate

DIY-ed and string with jadeite beads I have had . Added a multi color tassel for fun factor


----------



## SmokieDragon

berniechocolate said:


> DIY-ed and string with jadeite beads I have had . Added a multi color tassel for fun factor



Such beautiful and rich colours!! Love it! In terms of concept and execution, it’s just perfection!


----------



## berniechocolate

SmokieDragon said:


> Such beautiful and rich colours!! Love it! In terms of concept and execution, it’s just perfection!



Thank u ! Are you from Singapore ?   Over here where I m , things have more or less improved the covid situation , but we still try to stay home more just in case ! Boredom so decide to do some stringing .  I have a thing for the rainbow so it’s a mix of random jadeite beads .  Hope you keep well & safe ❤️


----------



## berniechocolate

emmababy said:


> Very deep purple indoor! Didnt lose its purplish shade when i wore it at the balcony. My pale pink lavender looks so dull next to it . The green wuji bangle was also purchased last week from the live sales. Received both last night...the seller's hubby delivered them personally to my place but i only tried them on this morning ❤
> 
> View attachment 4828011
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828012
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828014
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828016



The purple is so deep and vivid ! Very lovely purchase !


----------



## Silver Mom

This covid thing is so depressing.  Hope we are rid of it soon.  Just to bring some happiness which is much needed can everyone post their favorite bangle.  Makes me happy to see what makes everyone happy.


----------



## lehu07

Hi everyone

I've just joined as a new member. Been following this thread for a while and learned a lot of useful information.
Just wanted to share some of my recent acquisitions


----------



## Silver Mom

lehu07 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I've just joined as a new member. Been following this thread for a while and learned a lot of useful information.
> Just wanted to share some of my recent acquisitions
> 
> View attachment 4831953
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831954
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831955


LOVELY!


----------



## Junkenpo

Silver Mom said:


> This covid thing is so depressing.  Hope we are rid of it soon.  Just to bring some happiness which is much needed can everyone post their favorite bangle.  Makes me happy to see what makes everyone happy.



I agree!  

I haven't gotten any new bangles for quite awhile, so here is a repost pic.  My carved bangles are my favorites, and my black ones are pretty high up there in regular rotation. I haven't lost any weight, so the smaller D shape is still stuck on my left wrist. I'm pretty sure the big black is supposed to look like a lauhala bracelet.


----------



## SmokieDragon

berniechocolate said:


> Thank u ! Are you from Singapore ?   Over here where I m , things have more or less improved the covid situation , but we still try to stay home more just in case ! Boredom so decide to do some stringing .  I have a thing for the rainbow so it’s a mix of random jadeite beads .  Hope you keep well & safe ❤



Thanks so much! I'm from Malaysia. Things here are not too bad, touch wood. We wear our masks and do a lot of laundry. I spend more time with my doggie on weekends. I used to change my bangle nearly every week but now it's every couple of months. I've also decided that I won't be getting any more new bangles. Thanks and you stay safe too!


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> I agree!
> 
> I haven't gotten any new bangles for quite awhile, so here is a repost pic.  My carved bangles are my favorites, and my black ones are pretty high up there in regular rotation. I haven't lost any weight, so the smaller D shape is still stuck on my left wrist. I'm pretty sure the big black is supposed to look like a lauhala bracelet.


JKP, your lovely pieces are always an inspiration to me.  Love looking at them.


----------



## emmababy

lehu07 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I've just joined as a new member. Been following this thread for a while and learned a lot of useful information.
> Just wanted to share some of my recent acquisitions
> 
> View attachment 4831953
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831954
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831955


Love the barrel bead ❤️


----------



## SmokieDragon

This square bangle is supposed to be light lavender, officially. I think I managed to capture that in this shot


----------



## SmokieDragon

Another angle where it doesn’t look light lavender


----------



## Juju:)

Hi everyone! Hope all are doing well. I've learned a lot from this forum. Had many opportunities to drool over the pictures of everyone's beautiful jade jewelry (please keep the pictures coming. Before buying one for myself I'd like find out about any import or custom duty charges. I live in the United States. Does anyone know what charges (custom, import taxes...) I need to be aware of when buying jade from Singapore? Any info is much appreciated. Thanks! Stay safe and healthy!


----------



## Jadegirl

Juju:smile: said:


> I need to be aware of when buying jade from Singapore? Any info is much appreciated. Thanks! Stay safe and healthy!




Hi Juju!  I am in the USA.  I have purchased many pieces of jadeite jade from mats_alice who is located here in the USA (safest bet!), but initially, I purchased from coin_jade (Thailand) and Ultimate Jadeite (Singapore), and I have had fast delivery from both countries, without owing any import taxes of any kind, or customs fees (duty) of any kind.

My purchase from coin_jade was delivered by Federal Express USA, and my delivery from Ultimate Jadeite was delivered by DHL, also USA. Nobody wanted any money from me. No.  Not ever.


----------



## Juju:)

Thanks Jadegirl! I will factor this info when I consider my jade purchase.


----------



## GarrKelvinez

SmokieDragon said:


> Another angle where it doesn’t look light lavender
> 
> View attachment 4833770


where did u buy this bangle from?


----------



## emmababy

New ring ❤️


----------



## SmokieDragon

GarrKelvinez said:


> where did u buy this bangle from?



I bought this from Li-Hong Jade in Raffles Place, Singapore. If you're not based in Singapore, you can still contact them through IG to see if they have something you want. They also have a website now (https://www.lihongjade.com/) which they launched after I decided I wouldn't get anymore bangles, LOL!


----------



## SmokieDragon

emmababy said:


> New ring ❤
> 
> View attachment 4842535
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842536



Lovely! Is that a protector or just a clip over the ring?


----------



## GlitterEyebags

Hi everyone! Thank you in advance for all of your knowledge on untreated grade A natural jadeite! I have read all 22 pages of your seller recommendations and have gone to all of the eBay and Etsy profiles with no luck on finding a seller that sells a bi disc bracelet. Can anyone recommend a seller for this bracelet? THANK YOU!! 

(Also posted in the Reputable Jade Sellers list because I really am hoping for some help!)


----------



## song1

Hi Everyone, 

I'm new to the thread and new to jadeite appreciation. I have built up a small collection of bangles and pendants. I started off buying from a long standing jewelry store in San Francisco Chinatown but switched to purchasing only from UJ. Nandar has excellent customer service and such a vast selection of bangles in the larger sizes. Her prices are also better than any store I've looked at in the Bay Area. 

Just for entertainment and to learn more about jadeite, I've been watching livestream sellers on YouTube/TaoBao/Facebook. Their prices just seem too good to be true. Has anyone ever purchased from these sellers before? 

Thanks so much everyone for all your posts on here, I'm learning so much from you all!


----------



## JadeNine

New here and recently looking for genuine Jadeite bangle (>64mm) but way too expensive, looking to spend under 300 less if possible.

Looked up UltimateJade, JadeiteRoom, and several other reputable sellers from Singapore on Etsy.

Do all of the genuine Jadeite come from Singapore or Hong Kong, is this the best bet for genuine authentic, reasonably priced bangles and bead bracelets without being overpriced? 

Also can a male wear a bangle? Or will it look funny?


----------



## SmokieDragon

My white and bluish green bangle and lavender ring


----------



## GarrKelvinez

JadeNine said:


> New here and recently looking for genuine Jadeite bangle (>64mm) but way too expensive, looking to spend under 300 less if possible.
> 
> Looked up UltimateJade, JadeiteRoom, and several other reputable sellers from Singapore on Etsy.
> 
> Do all of the genuine Jadeite come from Singapore or Hong Kong, is this the best bet for genuine authentic, reasonably priced bangles and bead bracelets without being overpriced?
> 
> Also can a male wear a bangle? Or will it look funny?



Hiya! we had the same question
I'm male and I'm wearing this cool

Qing hua Nephrite seed
U go get one!

JadeiteRoom and Ultim8jadeite are your safest source


----------



## JadeNine

GarrKelvinez said:


> Hiya! we had the same question
> I'm male and I'm wearing this cool
> 
> Qing hua Nephrite seed
> U go get one!
> 
> JadeiteRoom and Ultim8jadeite are your safest source
> 
> View attachment 4844473



Wow thanks so much for the reply.

What size do you wear and how did you measure your hand, what is your measurement?

I have such a low budget but want the real Jadeite in large size but this is proving very hard to find


----------



## GarrKelvinez

JadeNine said:


> Wow thanks so much for the reply.
> 
> What size do you wear and how did you measure your hand, what is your measurement?
> 
> I have such a low budget but want the real Jadeite in large size but this is proving very hard to find








						57.95mm Natural Jade Bangle Dark Green Black MB5KL20 Grade A - Etsy
					

Jade Bangle Description --------------------------------- This jade bangle is 100% natural, untreated and undyed Type-A jadeite jade and is 100% handmade. Beautiful combination of dark green and black, purely created by our Mother Nature makes this bangle unique and interesting. The sense of touch




					www.etsy.com
				



You can check Nandar's etsy shop
I think thats her main online store, she's actually nice.

This is probably size 58mm im wearing, could not remember


----------



## GarrKelvinez

Not really sure what size this is, after i put this on, i did not take it off, I'm wearing this for more than a year now bro, but this might help u





						How to Find Right Jadeite Bangle Bracelet Size
					

» How to Find Right Jadeite Bangle Bracelet Size | Jadeite jade bangles, jadeite jade pendant, jadeite jade bead bracelets for all jade lovers with life time money back guarantee




					www.ultimatejadeite.com


----------



## Supriya Gaikwad

Hey everyone.
I am right-handed and have always been wearing my watch on my left wrist. Now I have got 2 jade bangles which I want to wear on my left wrist so should I get some buffer bracelet to protect my watch or should I switch my watch to my right wrist?
Has anyone switched their watches from one wrist to another?
Is it difficult to get used to?


----------



## JadeNine

GarrKelvinez said:


> Not really sure what size this is, after i put this on, i did not take it off, I'm wearing this for more than a year now bro, but this might help u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to Find Right Jadeite Bangle Bracelet Size
> 
> 
> » How to Find Right Jadeite Bangle Bracelet Size | Jadeite jade bangles, jadeite jade pendant, jadeite jade bead bracelets for all jade lovers with life time money back guarantee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ultimatejadeite.com



Thanks, please read my posts in the REPUTABLE Jade Seller thread, please share some of your knowledge if you can on that thread from my posts.

Thanks!


----------



## emmababy

SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely! Is that a protector or just a clip over the ring?


Not a protector but not removable  its a customised ring


----------



## emmababy

song1 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm new to the thread and new to jadeite appreciation. I have built up a small collection of bangles and pendants. I started off buying from a long standing jewelry store in San Francisco Chinatown but switched to purchasing only from UJ. Nandar has excellent customer service and such a vast selection of bangles in the larger sizes. Her prices are also better than any store I've looked at in the Bay Area.
> 
> Just for entertainment and to learn more about jadeite, I've been watching livestream sellers on YouTube/TaoBao/Facebook. Their prices just seem too good to be true. Has anyone ever purchased from these sellers before?
> 
> Thanks so much everyone for all your posts on here, I'm learning so much from you all!


I been buying from live sales recently. The seller is located in Singapore which is where i am base. She has a shop but only by appointment as currently she tries to limit contact with customers due to Covid so is mainly selling via her live sales. Unfortunately i dont think she ships overseas. She has amazing bangles ❤️


----------



## song1

emmababy said:


> I been buying from live sales recently. The seller is located in Singapore which is where i am base. She has a shop but only by appointment as currently she tries to limit contact with customers due to Covid so is mainly selling via her live sales. Unfortunately i dont think she ships overseas. She has amazing bangles ❤


Wow, seems like there's so much more choice in Singapore and in Asia. In the US, it's extremely difficult to find a trustworthy seller that has good selection, let alone a decent price.


----------



## szuszuszu

And off to ban island I go...


----------



## Juju:)

szuszuszu said:


> And off to ban island I go...
> 
> View attachment 4847370


Ooo! Very pretty bangle! I love the color!


----------



## song1

szuszuszu said:


> And off to ban island I go...
> 
> View attachment 4847370


Beautiful bangle!


----------



## SmokieDragon

szuszuszu said:


> And off to ban island I go...
> 
> View attachment 4847370



Love your bangle but especially love your toi et moi ring!! WOW!!


----------



## Jrp1270

For any rolex wearers, what color face do you how did you decide which face color to go with given you wear your Jade every day?


----------



## szuszuszu

Juju:smile: said:


> Ooo! Very pretty bangle! I love the color!


Thanks Juju


----------



## szuszuszu

song1 said:


> Beautiful bangle!


Thanks song1


----------



## szuszuszu

SmokieDragon said:


> Love your bangle but especially love your toi et moi ring!! WOW!!


Thanks SmokieDragon. Always looking forward to your new additions


----------



## Juju:)

I'm dying to buy my first jade bangle. Still searching for one that speaks to me that I can afford. Hope to join all you jadiete owners soon!


----------



## GarrKelvinez

does anyone here know where these green  nephrites from jojo are mined from?
because i read about most greem nephrites in china are actually from canada mines?


----------



## GarrKelvinez

Supriya Gaikwad said:


> Hey everyone.
> I am right-handed and have always been wearing my watch on my left wrist. Now I have got 2 jade bangles which I want to wear on my left wrist so should I get some buffer bracelet to protect my watch or should I switch my watch to my right wrist?
> Has anyone switched their watches from one wrist to another?
> Is it difficult to get used to?



I suggest you wear it on your left arm sis


----------



## Supriya Gaikwad

GarrKelvinez said:


> I suggest you wear it on your left arm sis


The Watch or the Bangles?
Or both?


----------



## GarrKelvinez

1 bangle on your left arm


----------



## LapisSiren

Lapis & Jade ❤❤


----------



## AJadecent Angle

GarrKelvinez said:


> does anyone here know where these green  nephrites from jojo are mined from?
> because i read about most greem nephrites in china are actually from canada mines?
> 
> View attachment 4851915


There has been a page in this thread regarding JojoJade by a member "Henry James" summing up how this site is basically a middleman in which they find and steal those picture from a Chinese website named Taobao and then lists them on his website and proceed to overprice the item. But if you still wish to buy from him, then you won't be scammed apparently.
Thread that mentions Jojo Jade as he explains it in more detail


----------



## BanhBao

Icyjade said:


> Sure. I think I must have shared on the other forum if not also here anyway.
> 
> 1. Kathy Jade
> Online I go for Kathy Jade. It’s also Koojade on eBay but I think their website is cheaper.
> 
> https://www.kathyjade.com/Store/Web...gory&key=8f596982-4dca-443b-b8db-1224d435719a
> 
> If you are on the Line app you can also try their biweekly online auctions.
> 
> Great returns policy - I’ve returned several items before so I can vouch for it.
> 
> Photos can turn out better than actual item but usually is a fair representation. And like I’ve said returns are excellent.
> 
> 2. All About Jade (AAJ)
> I’m in Singapore so I use the site more for browsing of new stock than buying (since I prefer to check out irl) but if you are overseas then the site is best. Has a returns policy as well but obviously I haven’t tried since I’ve always gone down to the store to look/see irl.
> 
> https://www.allaboutjade.com.sg/
> 
> Photos are not glamorized so I would say there isn’t over representation of the item. At least nothing surprising when I see irl vs website.
> 
> They do have way more stock than on the site so if you are looking for something I think no harm to msg n check if they have something you are looking for. Eg they always have a pile of barrels but I only see a few on the site.
> 
> 3. Others
> I also buy from other local jewellers but they don’t have a strong web presence.
> 
> ———
> If you are after classic designs, I think Kathy Jade and AAJ should be able to provide quite a few temptations.



Have you had any experience with GoJade on eBay?

Do you think they sell real, untreated, undyed Jadeite?

Do you think all of the good Jade is gone, as in the Jade from the past and Jade nowadays are just not on par?


----------



## szuszuszu

Took a comparison shot of a few bangles.


----------



## GarrKelvinez

szuszuszu said:


> Took a comparison shot of a few bangles.
> 
> View attachment 4852856


Green one is love
Where u bought it from?


----------



## szuszuszu

GarrKelvinez said:


> Green one is love
> Where u bought it from?


GarrKelvinez, thanks . It’s fruit green. Bought it from a local jadeite seller in Malaysia. She is on Carousell.


----------



## szuszuszu

Love your lapis bangle  and the square cut jade bangle 





LapisSiren said:


> Lapis & Jade ❤❤
> View attachment 4852609


----------



## AJadecent Angle

szuszuszu said:


> GarrKelvinez, thanks . It’s fruit green. Bought it from a local jadeite seller in Malaysia. She is on Carousell.


Oh! What’s her name on the site? I’m interested on what items she has.


----------



## szuszuszu

AJadecent Angle said:


> Oh! What’s her name on the site? I’m interested on what items she has.


Sure Adjacent Angle. I’ll pm you


----------



## LapisSiren

szuszuszu said:


> Love your lapis bangle  and the square cut jade bangle


Thanks


----------



## GarrKelvinez

GarrKelvinez said:


> does anyone here know where these green  nephrites from jojo are mined from?
> because i read about most greem nephrites in china are actually from canada mines?
> 
> View attachment 4851915
> 
> Has anyone here bought a nephrite bangle from jojojade?


----------



## Siwhiskey

Hello everyone! It's so nice to find a thread like this for jade lovers. 

I've been looking at some bangles on Jadeite Room etsy shop and they sure look lovely. Has anyone had any experience purchasing from this shop? Do they sell A grade jade?


----------



## GarrKelvinez

AJadecent Angle said:


> There has been a page in this thread regarding JojoJade by a member "Henry James" summing up how this site is basically a middleman in which they find and steal those picture from a Chinese website named Taobao and then lists them on his website and proceed to overprice the item. But if you still wish to buy from him, then you won't be scammed apparently.
> Thread that mentions Jojo Jade as he explains it in more detail


I also find them weird, i alreadt shoot them 50 email inquiries but no reply at all

I thought they're really good since their number one on the list here.

Yep, i read about the experience from one of us here, but i got curious too, so, u gotta tell me more


----------



## SmokieDragon

Siwhiskey said:


> Hello everyone! It's so nice to find a thread like this for jade lovers.
> 
> I've been looking at some bangles on Jadeite Room etsy shop and they sure look lovely. Has anyone had any experience purchasing from this shop? Do they sell A grade jade?



Oh, yes, I've bought a few bangles from them. They provide certs and they look authentic. I've never sent them for testing. Those that I've bought from them are quite unique like round square cuts, a nice black, a grey green, a grey purple and a lavender. The only thing I would say that's not good about Jadeite Room is they can increase prices suddenly if a certain item is favourited by a few people. So I refrain from favouriting their items - I look for them again through my recently viewed items


----------



## AJadecent Angle

GarrKelvinez said:


> I also find them weird, i alreadt shoot them 50 email inquiries but no reply at all
> 
> I thought they're really good since their number one on the list here.
> 
> Yep, i read about the experience from one of us here, but i got curious too, so, u gotta tell me more


There are also a few members here who talked about jojojade and recommended him before they knew the site was a middleman, one of them tried asking for their lowest price which was still pretty high. Good thing is he really does bring you what you ask for (being untreated jade), albeit probably not worth the price if you now know he raises the price on his site whilst taking pictures off of listing from a Chinese e-commerce site.


----------



## GarrKelvinez

has anyone here tried YolandaJewelry Shop of etsy?
Please let me know about your experience


----------



## AJadecent Angle

GarrKelvinez said:


> has anyone here tried YolandaJewelry Shop of etsy?
> Please let me know about your experience


Can you link me to the store? I can't seem to find it.
Edit: Nevermind I found her shop and first thing I'm suspicious about is their pricings on most of their pieces.


----------



## GarrKelvinez

AJadecent Angle said:


> Can you link me to the store? I can't seem to find it.
> Edit: Nevermind I found her shop and first thing I'm suspicious about is their pricings on most of their pieces.











						YolandaJewelryShop - Etsy
					

Shop Handcrafted Unique and Elegant Jewelry♡with Care & Love by YolandaJewelryShop located in Beijing, China. Smooth shipping! Has a history of shipping on time with tracking. Speedy replies! Has a history of replying to messages quickly. Rave reviews! Average review rating is 4.8 or higher




					www.etsy.com


----------



## emmababy

Wearing my green wuji bangle and jadeite rings today. This is not icy so is quite affordable.


----------



## Jadedangel1

Hi. Has anyone here ever purchased from Chihirojade on eBay? They have good reviews there, but I don’t see them mentioned anywhere else, and all the cloudy looking spots on the piece below makes me hesitant.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/64mm-Certi...ender-Jadeite-JADE-Bracelet-1693/143459341320


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Jadedangel1 said:


> Hi. Has anyone here ever purchased from Chihirojade on eBay? They have good reviews there, but I don’t see them mentioned anywhere else, and all the cloudy looking spots on the piece below makes me hesitant.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/64mm-Certi...ender-Jadeite-JADE-Bracelet-1693/143459341320


I've never bought from them but have seen their listings before and I'd say proceed with caution cause the prices don't match the type of quality those jade bangles are listed for in my opinion and based on how much those really go for.


----------



## Jadedangel1

AJadecent Angle said:


> I've never bought from them but have seen their listings before and I'd say proceed with caution cause the prices don't match the type of quality those jade bangles are listed for in my opinion and based on how much those really go for.



ok, I see. Thank you.  Yes, the prices made me a bit hesitant at first as well, but I was hoping that was just due to the pieces having cracks or something like that.


----------



## GarrKelvinez

Jadedangel1 said:


> ok, I see. Thank you.  Yes, the prices made me a bit hesitant at first as well, but I was hoping that was just due to the pieces having cracks or something like that.



Yep, i got the point, probably get one, have it certed with Gia , if results show no good then just open a not as described case to the seller to get refund, thats how it works in ebay


----------



## GarrKelvinez

AJadecent Angle said:


> There has been a page in this thread regarding JojoJade by a member "Henry James" summing up how this site is basically a middleman in which they find and steal those picture from a Chinese website named Taobao and then lists them on his website and proceed to overprice the item. But if you still wish to buy from him, then you won't be scammed apparently.
> Thread that mentions Jojo Jade as he explains it in more detail



Though i still don't have the answer to my question, where those green nephrites ate mined from


----------



## Jadedangel1

GarrKelvinez said:


> Yep, i got the point, probably get one, have it certed with Gia , if results show no good then just open a not as described case to the seller to get refund, thats how it works in ebay



That’s a good idea as well, I may just try that. At least I will know either way.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

GarrKelvinez said:


> Though i still don't have the answer to my question, where those green nephrites ate mined from


You can try emailing him to see if he’ll respond where the nephrites are mined from and take it as the truth or not. Personally I believe that some green nephrites are coming from China while others are from British Columbia, Siberia, or New Zealand


----------



## GarrKelvinez

AJadecent Angle said:


> You can try emailing him to see if he’ll respond where the nephrites are mined from and take it as the truth or not. Personally I believe that some green nephrites are coming from China while others are from British Columbia, Siberia, or New Zealand




i already gave up emailing him, 50 million times, no response at all, but seems like does not matter isn't it? like as long as its jade thats jade, no matter where parts on earth?  Lol


----------



## DragonJade

matsalice said:


> Thanks for your comments. I actually don't stop by this forum often and maybe missed many posts. Can you let me know the name of the Hongkong lab? or their webiste? GIA cert is quite expensive and takes very long time. I would like to check the Hong Kong lab. Also I agree some high-level labs in China have more experiences to distinguish jadeite and jade. But I sell stuff in eBay, and feel that most people in US don't trust any Asia certs, GIA is the most authoritative ones for them.



You have any experience with PNJ Labs?


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

does anyone have a reputable source for imperial jadeite? i’m looking for a smaller piece like a pendant or earrings, not a whole bangle


----------



## SmokieDragon

My bangle for the past week


----------



## DragonJade

Junkenpo said:


> I adore that middle bangle!  I enjoy black bangles, too.   Here's an older repost picture of mine.



I read somewhere in older posts you tested antijade's jadeite?


----------



## DragonJade

udalrike said:


> I myself bought from gojade, UJ , Gege, Suzanne corner, 3jade and unijade.
> The bangle from Allan was a gift.



Can you compare Jadeite from UJ and GoJade if possible? 
Do you think GoJade sells fake jade, glass or something?
What about UJ, does she overprice her items? They all come from burma


----------



## DragonJade

Siupao said:


> I really like the first one on the far left because it is my very first bangle bought online many years ago (can't remember from who lol) when I did not know anything about jade. Funny enough it did come with a certificate. My second favourite is the one left to the black bangle-just because it changes colours under different lighting. And then the one sold to me as a white but is actually a very pale lavender. The princess (Unijade) and black bangle (Gojade) I have just received them so I need some time to bond with them lol.
> 
> They kind of all have a different purposes. The far left green I wear to work and somehow it makes me feel good wearing it to work but I am not able to sleep with this bangle-it somehow keeps me wide awake the few nights I tried it. The pale lavender/white I wear to sleep. The fourth from the left I wear after work and before sleep and during the weekend. Now I have to figure out when to wear the princess bangle and the black lol. I don't really stack my bangles and I am very rough with my right hand so I only wear it on my left. The one time I tried wearing bangle on my right hand, I kept banging it every where!
> 
> jademommy, do you know how to see if the certificates are real or fake? I saw someone posting on the reputable seller jade thread saying that he has sent a piece in from goldsun seller and it came back as Grade B+C although it was sold as Grade A with a certificate as well. Now I am freaking out if the ones I have bought are Grade A or not! It'd be a shame because I love the current bangles that I have collected.



Did you ever test GOJade items?


----------



## DragonJade

2boys_jademommy said:


> LOL [emoji23]
> It is quite expensive to get it tested which is why I haven't done so. I just go with my feeling and trust certificates I did get and hope for the best. There are tests you can do at home that other Jadies have talked about. For what it's worth nothing stands out to me with your bangles to indicate they are treated and so I would simply enjoy them. [emoji6]



Have you sent any Jadeite from GoJade to GIA?
Its worth it if you really want to know if they are fooling people


----------



## DragonJade

crosso said:


> Can't go wrong with gojade for inexpensive jadeite - all grade a and certified. Not the highest quality,  but most is still quite pretty and not full of dye or polymer.



If you want to make a list of reputable Jadeite sellers who sell genuine Grade A Jadeite then you should either have tested yourself with a reputable testing center like GIA or know someone who has tested GoJade items before.

Are you 100% they are not selling polymer injected Jadeite? Even professionals can be fooled so we must not confirm 100% unless we have a true report from GIA.


----------



## DragonJade

crosso said:


> To be honest,  I feel like asking for a partial refund bcuz the certificate is supposed to boost the cost and the worth of the bangle...if I'm sittin here with a semi decent jade With cert that is suspect,  misspellings and all--then I look like boo boo the fool with this certificate they should have just lowered the price Instead of front with a crappy looking certificate  :-/
> I mean, I totally appreciate that English isn't their 1st language,  but if your running a business,  then it should at least look half decent as far as paper work goes....



Hmmmm. I somewhat agree with you. Part of the,reason we look for certification is not just for our own peace of mind, but also because of potential resale/future value. I have bought a few items from gojade and never  noticed this misspelling, which is funny, because i noticed a similar issue with another seller in the past.
I could only find the cert for one of my items quickly  (will locate the others tomorrow if i have time) and it did have this same misspelling. I did check the website but could not find if there was a instant translation to English for the site. I did an SG test on my bangles from them and they were right on for jadeite and since these were opaque, relatively inexpensive bangles, it did not even occur to me,to double check the cert. Anyone else with any comments to add?
[/QUOTE]

Jadeite certificates should not be entirely trusted, unless its from a very reputable testing center.
All of the ones in Chinese are susceptible to being fooled, meaning they may pass something as Grade A when they might not have intentionally wanted to do so since they were fooled by the Jadeite.

Even JadeiteRoom on Etsy has certificates that some eBay sellers have who sell much more inexpensive items.

But a certificate is preferred over a seller without, cause then you can be sure they are flat out selling treated Jade, based on the price, color, and the photos.

Unless some member here has sent their Jade into a legitimate lab such as these suggested by a YouTube channel called cor gems.

*True reputable Jadeite testing labs

HKJSL: https://******/34sgkja
GIA: https://www.gia.edu/
GRS: http://gemresearch.ch/
AGL: http://aglgemlab.com/
Lotus: https://lotusgemology.com/
SSEF: https://www.ssef.ch/
Gubelin: **https://******/2XUV3fG*

If anyone went through any one of these then we can definitely 100.0% confirm a seller is reputable and completely trustworthy.
Otherwise we are just trusting they are telling the truth which they could be, but I personally would rather know my Jadeite is pure and natural from earth than enhanced by man. Big difference in value and worth


----------



## Junkenpo

AliceAts said:


> I read somewhere in older posts you tested antijade's jadeite?



I just do the simple home tests -- specific gravity, and check the long & short UV for glow.  At this point, Iʻm comfortable with my collection and my personal judgment in picking jade and walking away if Iʻm not sure about a purchase.   I learned a lot from the posters in the early jade threads.


----------



## GarrKelvinez

is it bad to own more than 1 jades? i got veriety and this one ive been wearing for a year already, the other once i got i have not worn them yet, old superstition say u must have one jade only, but im like nooo


----------



## Juju:)

GarrKelvinez said:


> is it bad to own more than 1 jades? i got veriety and this one ive been wearing for a year already, the other once i got i have not worn them yet, old superstition say u must have one jade only, but im like nooo
> 
> View attachment 4868261


Sorry. Don't have an answer for you but want to say very nice pattern on your jadeite bangle.


----------



## GarrKelvinez

Juju:smile: said:


> Sorry. Don't have an answer for you but want to say very nice pattern on your jadeite bangle.


No worries, thank u


----------



## Junkenpo

GarrKelvinez said:


> is it bad to own more than 1 jades? i got veriety and this one ive been wearing for a year already, the other once i got i have not worn them yet, old superstition say u must have one jade only, but im like nooo



That is a great looking bangle!  

I love having variety.  Iʻm definitely not a single jade kinda person.   Hereʻs an repost pic of my bangles.  I actually havenʻt gotten any bangles in awhile, but I keep acquiring more smaller pieces:  earrings, beads, etc.


----------



## GarrKelvinez

Junkenpo said:


> That is a great looking bangle!
> 
> I love having variety.  Iʻm definitely not a single jade kinda person.   Hereʻs an repost pic of my bangles.  I actually havenʻt gotten any bangles in awhile, but I keep acquiring more smaller pieces:  earrings, beads, etc.


Cool collection, well i guess superstition is no longer applicable then, ill go get more, lol, i just love jades, if i have golds and diamonds ill trade those for good quality once


----------



## SmokieDragon

GarrKelvinez said:


> is it bad to own more than 1 jades? i got veriety and this one ive been wearing for a year already, the other once i got i have not worn them yet, old superstition say u must have one jade only, but im like nooo
> 
> View attachment 4868261



I also love variety and have quite a few bangles


----------



## Juju:)

Junkenpo said:


> That is a great looking bangle!
> 
> I love having variety.  Iʻm definitely not a single jade kinda person.   Hereʻs an repost pic of my bangles.  I actually havenʻt gotten any bangles in awhile, but I keep acquiring more smaller pieces:  earrings, beads, etc.


Wow! That's some collection.


----------



## angelicskater16

My jade and jadeite jewelry pieces.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

AliceAts said:


> Unless some member here has sent their Jade into a legitimate lab such as these suggested by a YouTube channel called cor gems.
> 
> *True reputable Jadeite testing labs
> 
> HKJSL: https://******/34sgkja
> GIA: https://www.gia.edu/
> GRS: http://gemresearch.ch/
> AGL: http://aglgemlab.com/
> Lotus: https://lotusgemology.com/
> SSEF: https://www.ssef.ch/
> Gubelin: **https://******/2XUV3fG*
> 
> If anyone went through any one of these then we can definitely 100.0% confirm a seller is reputable and completely trustworthy.
> Otherwise we are just trusting they are telling the truth which they could be, but I personally would rather know my Jadeite is pure and natural from earth than enhanced by man. Big difference in value and worth


Cor gems has made good points as he made videos regarding identification and which labs to send a piece to get it tested on. But what irked me is him invalidating a majority of Chinese labs for having equipment not up to date in which possibly some may not, but that itself shouldn't be the reason to invalidate all labs in China as a whole especially since the lab certificate website he showed in "Million Dollar Jade Scam" when he presented the Chinese certificate seems to now be taken over by a English learning online class website.
As you said a certificate can be faked and that itself is already a violation to a law in wherever the certificate is being faked and reputable labs aren't immune to this either.
Your statement of jades having no certificate = treated or jade stimulant is wrong. You can have a piece of untreated jade that isn't certified for various reasons (e.g. the jade is of low quality that isn't worth the cost of being certified). A certificate is there to provide as you said, a sense of security that what you're getting is a true non-treated jade, and this itself shouldn't bring up the value of jade. Now some people may not want to have it tested by GIA and trust the certificate given to them on purchase because it's costly for another validation (unless you've paid a large sum of cash for a high quality icy variety of jade) and people just don't have the time to hassle through this procedure.
Now as for gojade, I trust the seller as I've bought a dozen pieces from them and I'll answer your questions you've been asking to everyone. Yes I believe she sells untreated jade, and have visited the website of the certificate and trust them as they have a link to the equipment they use to identify precious stones and they feature 2 FTIR spectrometers. No the certificate website doesn't have an English translation implemented on their site, so you need to rely on Chrome to translate the whole site for you and even then it's faulty at times (which it isn't the website's fault)
Yes they also sell treated jade on the antijade store and they specifically added that it's treated. I have plans in 2021 to send some 2 buddha pieces I got from gojade to GIA if this may help also.
UJ has products that range from affordable prices to really high-end prices, additionally you can ask for a discount and I've heard they're lenient on it as well. Gojade is sort of similar but most of their items start at 0.01 on auction and at the end will go from $10-$80 from what I've seen and tried out on their auction, the ones they have that aren't on auction I would say reasonably priced if you aren't concerned with the fact majority of their pieces are machine carved. But they still have jade pieces going for $500-$7k with the highest being the Guanyin pendant they have on their store for god knows how long sitting at $12k.


----------



## Siwhiskey

SmokieDragon said:


> Oh, yes, I've bought a few bangles from them. They provide certs and they look authentic. I've never sent them for testing. Those that I've bought from them are quite unique like round square cuts, a nice black, a grey green, a grey purple and a lavender. The only thing I would say that's not good about Jadeite Room is they can increase prices suddenly if a certain item is favourited by a few people. So I refrain from favouriting their items - I look for them again through my recently viewed items


Thank you smokiedragon, I'll keep that in mind


----------



## Siwhiskey

My jadeite bangle from Mays Australia. 






My nephrite bangle and earrings from Jademine. I love the feel of nephrite, so smooth and soft. Jademine, Jademine Canada and Jadestore sell lovely nephrite. I'm eyeing a celadon bangle on 3jade, it's on my wishlist haha.


----------



## Cool Breeze

angelicskater16 said:


> My jade and jadeite jewelry pieces.
> 
> View attachment 4869138
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869139


They are both stunning!


----------



## DragonJade

AJadecent Angle said:


> Can you link me to the store? I can't seem to find it.
> Edit: Nevermind I found her shop and first thing I'm suspicious about is their pricings on most of their pieces.



Yes its quite affordable.

So either Jadeite isn't as overpriced as some sellers make it to be like UJ or sellers with affordable prices are selling treated Jadeite.

Which one is it, either Jadeite isn't as overpriced as some sellers like UltimateJadeite and Jadeiteroom, OR the affordable sellers are selling non genuine jadeite.

Might be somewhere in between


----------



## Junkenpo

Sellers can ask whatever they want for their jade.  As a US-based buyer, I donʻt necessarily like it, but I accept that when it comes to buying jade online it is very much still a "buyer beware" _caveat emptor _situation. It is up to the buyer to do their research and to decide whether or not the asking price is within their budget. 

I rarely buy bangles anymore, but I still adore smaller pieces and I especially love beads. 

Here is my latest purchase from Gojade.  I like the color and I believe they are grade A, but I would not be surprised if they were heat-treated to bring the color out.  These were inexpensive. 


Indoor near the window







Outdoor, afternoon sun






Came with a certificate for each bracelet. Hereʻs one of them, plus what came up with a scan of the QR.  I edited out the cert number.


----------



## geroithe

AliceAts said:


> Yes its quite affordable.
> 
> So either Jadeite isn't as overpriced as some sellers make it to be like UJ or sellers with affordable prices are selling treated Jadeite.
> 
> Which one is it, either Jadeite isn't as overpriced as some sellers like UltimateJadeite and Jadeiteroom, OR the affordable sellers are selling non genuine jadeite.
> 
> Might be somewhere in between


I do not think UJ is THAT overpriced given what looks like to be higher quality jade. There are a lot of factors to look out for when pricing jade. Based on my experience buying locally and from China, I think her prices are slightly premium, but NOT THAT high.

I have the privilege of staying in Singapore and am planning to arrange for an in-person consultation soon. I’ll report back here once that happens.

In the meantime, sharing my latest acquisition!


----------



## song1

geroithe said:


> I do not think UJ is THAT overpriced given what looks like to be higher quality jade. There are a lot of factors to look out for when pricing jade. Based on my experience buying locally and from China, I think her prices are slightly premium, but NOT THAT high.
> 
> I have the privilege of staying in Singapore and am planning to arrange for an in-person consultation soon. I’ll report back here once that happens.
> 
> In the meantime, sharing my latest acquisition!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870707


That is such a beautiful piece!! Enjoy your in-person visit.


----------



## song1

Hi Everyone, 

I was hoping to get your opinion on something, I purchased this piece from a very reputable seller so I'm not super concerned but just wanted to figure out why there is a glowing dot on this bangle when under UV light. The dot is actually where there is a small chip and on the chip there is some sort of impurity so I think it's natural but I have other bangles that have small chips too which do not glow like that. This is my most expensive piece yet so wanted to see if anyone knows what it could be?

Many Thanks!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

song1 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I was hoping to get your opinion on something, I purchased this piece from a very reputable seller so I'm not super concerned but just wanted to figure out why there is a glowing dot on this bangle when under UV light. The dot is actually where there is a small chip and on the chip there is some sort of impurity so I think it's natural but I have other bangles that have small chips too which do not glow like that. This is my most expensive piece yet so wanted to see if anyone knows what it could be?
> 
> Many Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871244


I actually have had this happen in one of my jade carving as well! This what I assume to be wax covering the area or possibly the mineral inclusion having a reaction towards the UV light.


----------



## song1

AJadecent Angle said:


> I actually have had this happen in one of my jade carving as well! This what I assume to be wax covering the area or possibly the mineral inclusion having a reaction towards the UV light.


Thanks, I'm thinking it could be that too.


----------



## Canturi lover

[QUOTE="Junkenpo, post: 34098557, member: 

I rarely buy bangles anymore, but I still adore smaller pieces and I especially love beads. 

I thought of you when reading this article......wow so beautiful


----------



## Junkenpo

Haha, thatʻs the dream!


----------



## Canturi lover

I have posted this in the Tiffany thread, but can post here......new release of the Elsa Peretti Bone Cuff with Jade


----------



## Junkenpo

Canturi lover said:


> I have posted this in the Tiffany thread, but can post here......new release of the Elsa Peretti Bone Cuff with Jade



Thatʻs gorgeous!  I had to look... itʻs $18,000 USD on the tiffany site.

There is also a black jade & sterling version for $2.7K usd.  

_sigh_ Wish my pocketbook was healthier, haha.


----------



## GarrKelvinez

geroithe said:


> I do not think UJ is THAT overpriced given what looks like to be higher quality jade. There are a lot of factors to look out for when pricing jade. Based on my experience buying locally and from China, I think her prices are slightly premium, but NOT THAT high.
> 
> I have the privilege of staying in Singapore and am planning to arrange for an in-person consultation soon. I’ll report back here once that happens.
> 
> In the meantime, sharing my latest acquisition!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870707


Love that green and translucence


----------



## Canturi lover

Junkenpo said:


> Thatʻs gorgeous!  I had to look... itʻs $18,000 USD on the tiffany site.
> 
> There is also a black jade & sterling version for $2.7K usd.
> 
> _sigh_ Wish my pocketbook was healthier, haha.
> 
> Me too!  I can’t wait to see it in person


----------



## lehu07

My new bangle arrived 
Outdoor and indoor shots.


----------



## geroithe

GarrKelvinez said:


> Love that green and translucence


Thank you


----------



## Icyjade

Hi everyone! Have been quietly lurking and enjoying all the postings for the last few months. But took a pic today of my watch and loved how my bangle looked in the pics so here to share 





She looks good here right? So watery. Don’t remember ever capturing her like that before


----------



## szuszuszu

Icyjade said:


> Hi everyone! Have been quietly lurking and enjoying all the postings for the last few months. But took a pic today of my watch and loved how my bangle looked in the pics so here to share
> 
> View attachment 4874099
> View attachment 4874100
> 
> 
> She looks good here right? So watery. Don’t remember ever capturing her like that before


 watery and icy indeed. So mesmerizing! Do share more


----------



## SmokieDragon

Icyjade said:


> Hi everyone! Have been quietly lurking and enjoying all the postings for the last few months. But took a pic today of my watch and loved how my bangle looked in the pics so here to share
> 
> View attachment 4874099
> View attachment 4874100
> 
> 
> She looks good here right? So watery. Don’t remember ever capturing her like that before



Beautiful and mesmerizing!

Would you consider putting a buffer bracelet in between your beautiful watch and bangle to protect both?


----------



## Icyjade

szuszuszu said:


> watery and icy indeed. So mesmerizing! Do share more



Thank you! This bangle has been with me for a few years. It’s icy with slight tinge of green. Certified type A.




SmokieDragon said:


> Beautiful and mesmerizing!
> 
> Would you consider putting a buffer bracelet in between your beautiful watch and bangle to protect both?



Actually, I stopped wearing watches shortly after I got used to wearing jadeite bangles 24/7... too scary to wear both together plus with hp don’t really need watches to tell time. Happened across the watch when I was looking for other stuff and thought to take some pics. 

But can you pls share if you have any recommended buffer bracelet? TIA!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Icyjade said:


> Thank you! This bangle has been with me for a few years. It’s icy with slight tinge of green. Certified type A.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I stopped wearing watches shortly after I got used to wearing jadeite bangles 24/7... too scary to wear both together plus with hp don’t really need watches to tell time. Happened across the watch when I was looking for other stuff and thought to take some pics.
> 
> But can you pls share if you have any recommended buffer bracelet? TIA!


I've heard jadies would wear those telephone cord bracelet as a buffer bracelet and they seem to do wonders, there are others who wore those silicone beaded bracelet as well and I think those seem to work better since it's firmer compared to the telephone cord bracelet but both will do it's job very well either way.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Icyjade said:


> Thank you! This bangle has been with me for a few years. It’s icy with slight tinge of green. Certified type A.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I stopped wearing watches shortly after I got used to wearing jadeite bangles 24/7... too scary to wear both together plus with hp don’t really need watches to tell time. Happened across the watch when I was looking for other stuff and thought to take some pics.
> 
> But can you pls share if you have any recommended buffer bracelet? TIA!



I used to use the telephone cord bracelet but it gave me a rash after a few days. Nowadays, for my left wrist which has a closer fitting oval bangle, I use a Les Georgettes cuff which has leather inserts or a TOUS stainless steel bracelet (the one with the gold bears below).

I also use a buffer bracelet on my other hand so that my bangle doesn’t come crashing down to my wrist, since I prefer a looser fit so that I can change the bangle on that wrist frequently. For that wrist, I use FOPE Flex’it bracelets that stay in place all day long and keep the bangle up.


----------



## Icyjade

SmokieDragon said:


> I used to use the telephone cord bracelet but it gave me a rash after a few days. Nowadays, for my left wrist which has a closer fitting oval bangle, I use a Les Georgettes cuff which has leather inserts or a TOUS stainless steel bracelet (the one with the gold bears below).
> 
> I also use a buffer bracelet on my other hand so that my bangle doesn’t come crashing down to my wrist, since I prefer a looser fit so that I can change the bangle on that wrist frequently. For that wrist, I use FOPE Flex’it bracelets that stay in place all day long and keep the bangle up.
> 
> View attachment 4874835
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874836
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874837
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874839
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874840



Thanks! I tried leather bracelet and it gave me rashes too. I’ll come back to post if I find anything that works for me


----------



## DragonJade

Junkenpo said:


> Sellers can ask whatever they want for their jade.  As a US-based buyer, I donʻt necessarily like it, but I accept that when it comes to buying jade online it is very much still a "buyer beware" _caveat emptor _situation. It is up to the buyer to do their research and to decide whether or not the asking price is within their budget.
> 
> I rarely buy bangles anymore, but I still adore smaller pieces and I especially love beads.
> 
> Here is my latest purchase from Gojade.  I like the color and I believe they are grade A, but I would not be surprised if they were heat-treated to bring the color out.  These were inexpensive.
> 
> 
> Indoor near the window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outdoor, afternoon sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Came with a certificate for each bracelet. Hereʻs one of them, plus what came up with a scan of the QR.  I edited out the cert number.



If it were heat treated, what Jadeite would that be considered? Just simply heat treated like you mentioned to bring out colors?


----------



## DragonJade

geroithe said:


> I do not think UJ is THAT overpriced given what looks like to be higher quality jade. There are a lot of factors to look out for when pricing jade. Based on my experience buying locally and from China, I think her prices are slightly premium, but NOT THAT high.
> 
> I have the privilege of staying in Singapore and am planning to arrange for an in-person consultation soon. I’ll report back here once that happens.
> 
> In the meantime, sharing my latest acquisition!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870707



Thanks for the reply. I guess its relatively high for me personally and what I can pay, others might have no issues buying her bangles but for me its expensive personally.

Please share any info on UltimateJadeite and whatever info that helps us buyers get the real Jadeite over any human intervention, with the natural stone. But if UJ is the best source for untreated, unheated etc etc then its worth the prices I guess.

Maybe you can help me with finances to buy hahahaha


----------



## DragonJade

I suggest to check out on eBay *Jadeburi *and *MandalayJades*

They seem to be genuine with really inexpensive prices (these are the types of sellers I am looking for)


----------



## DragonJade

Any body ever buy from donnafung68 on eBay?


----------



## emmababy

In my fave black wuji today


----------



## Junkenpo

AliceAts said:


> If it were heat treated, what Jadeite would that be considered? Just simply heat treated like you mentioned to bring out colors?



My understanding is that heat-treated jadeite is still considered "grade A" as it doesnʻt add anything or change the chemical composition of the stone. Too much heat can lead to a dry look to jade. Read more about the treatment on this link here.


----------



## geroithe

AliceAts said:


> Thanks for the reply. I guess its relatively high for me personally and what I can pay, others might have no issues buying her bangles but for me its expensive personally.
> 
> Please share any info on UltimateJadeite and whatever info that helps us buyers get the real Jadeite over any human intervention, with the natural stone. But if UJ is the best source for untreated, unheated etc etc then its worth the prices I guess.
> 
> Maybe you can help me with finances to buy hahahaha


Haha I wish I am at that level to help you with your finances, but alas. I recently heard someone say something along the lines of jadeite lovers have a trove of stones but not a lot of cash. I guess that applies to me.

I plan to visit UJ in the next 2 months. Will report back 

That said, rather than getting a lot of cheaper bangles, I now rather save the money to buy something I truly love - fine grained, jelly-like translucency and colours. I have about 30 bangles that are inexpensive, but I never reach for them to be honest, and some of them I’ve never even worn once.


----------



## emmababy

Found a matching purple ring...similar shade as my lavender bangle  so pleased to find an intense lavender bangle. Its slightly big on me. Would prefer size 54 instead of 55+.


----------



## DragonJade

Junkenpo said:


> My understanding is that heat-treated jadeite is still considered "grade A" as it doesnʻt add anything or change the chemical composition of the stone. Too much heat can lead to a dry look to jade. Read more about the treatment on this link here.



Thanks.

A dry look? Anyway the link you sent is all in Chinese, I will try to translate it.


----------



## DragonJade

emmababy said:


> Found a matching purple ring...similar shade as my lavender bangle  so pleased to find an intense lavender bangle. Its slightly big on me. Would prefer size 54 instead of 55+.
> 
> View attachment 4876679



Ring looks thick, hate rings that hit side of my fingers. But the pair looks great, like taro root color.


----------



## DragonJade

Has anyone made connections with other sellers and other sellers having similar items on eBay or even on Etsy?

What I mean is can a cheaper shop have same items as a higher priced shop? Meaning the cheaper shop got their items from the same supplier as the higher priced shop.

For example, many items I see on JadeiteRoom and some other shops seem CNC machined Jadeite (I am thinking this is more common than we think)

Dragon pendants vary in style but recently seen this style where the tail is on the back, and many other sellers carry similar Dragon pendants with this tail style on the back. Maybe the artists at Burma all do the same thing or maybe they only have one supplier, so I can buy from the shop with lower prices while having still authentic genuine Jadeite


----------



## DragonJade

Anyone buy from *lenotrade-no.3* his items are super expensive, but no signs of certificates and the photos look really aliexpress-ish


----------



## emmababy

AliceAts said:


> Has anyone made connections with other sellers and other sellers having similar items on eBay or even on Etsy?
> 
> What I mean is can a cheaper shop have same items as a higher priced shop? Meaning the cheaper shop got their items from the same supplier as the higher priced shop.
> 
> For example, many items I see on JadeiteRoom and some other shops seem CNC machined Jadeite (I am thinking this is more common than we think)
> 
> Dragon pendants vary in style but recently seen this style where the tail is on the back, and many other sellers carry similar Dragon pendants with this tail style on the back. Maybe the artists at Burma all do the same thing or maybe they only have one supplier, so I can buy from the shop with lower prices while having still authentic genuine Jadeite
> 
> View attachment 4876710


I dont buy from etsy or ebay as i can purchase from sellers based in Singapore. So far i have bought from a few local sources and their pricing for the same type of quality differs...depends how much they want to mark up and whether they got the jadeite at a good price.


----------



## emmababy

AliceAts said:


> Thanks for the reply. I guess its relatively high for me personally and what I can pay, others might have no issues buying her bangles but for me its expensive personally.
> 
> Please share any info on UltimateJadeite and whatever info that helps us buyers get the real Jadeite over any human intervention, with the natural stone. But if UJ is the best source for untreated, unheated etc etc then its worth the prices I guess.
> 
> Maybe you can help me with finances to buy hahahaha
> [/QUO
> I find UJ overpriced. But i guess not many choices available for those not located in Asia.


----------



## Junkenpo

AliceAts said:


> Thanks.
> 
> A dry look? Anyway the link you sent is all in Chinese, I will try to translate it.



I have Google Chrome installed as a web browser, so I use Google Translate is an option for translation. Itʻs not perfect, but itʻs enough to get the gist of the information on the page.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Love my new pendant


----------



## Beauty2c

TheRealReal also sells jadite bangles. Did anyone buy from TRR?


----------



## emmababy

Green theme today


----------



## AJadecent Angle

lilinko said:


> TheRealReal also sells jadite bangles. Did anyone buy from TRR?


I haven't but I decided to check the site out when you mentioned it and I honestly find their jade too pricey for how earthy toned they look, including the dyed pieces (which fortunately they're kind to list them as dyed)
Although on the bright side their pendants and rings seem to almost always be on a precious metal setting with diamond accents.


----------



## DragonJade

emmababy said:


> I dont buy from etsy or ebay as i can purchase from sellers based in Singapore. So far i have bought from a few local sources and their pricing for the same type of quality differs...depends how much they want to mark up and whether they got the jadeite at a good price.



You are lucky? Its hard to buy Jadeite online, but what options do we have when not located in Asia?

So need to find a reliable shop and truthful shop, with reasonable prices, this is the tough part

I have been looking at items from JadeiteRoom, UltimateJadeite, Churkworkshop, Jadeburi, and some others.

I bought some items from GoJade but returned them since the bangle was really grey upon in person


----------



## DragonJade

GarrKelvinez said:


> Hiya! we had the same question
> I'm male and I'm wearing this cool
> 
> Qing hua Nephrite seed
> U go get one!
> 
> JadeiteRoom and Ultim8jadeite are your safest source
> 
> View attachment 4844473



JadeiteRoom has some funky certificates, some of them are exactly the same as I seen on eBay chinese sellers.

She must source from same supplier but better quality products. Though this cannot be 100% confirmed Type A


----------



## emmababy

Anyone owns guatemala jade? I bought one oval shaped one from a live sales last night. Took a screen shot


----------



## SmokieDragon

emmababy said:


> Anyone owns guatemala jade? I bought one oval shaped one from a live sales last night. Took a screen shot



That is beautiful!  I have only a bead and a bi pendant. Haven't found "the one" for bangles yet which I feel comfortable with buying


----------



## SmokieDragon

emmababy said:


> Green theme today
> 
> View attachment 4877680



Love the mixture of colours of your bead bracelet - so refreshing!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

emmababy said:


> Anyone owns guatemala jade? I bought one oval shaped one from a live sales last night. Took a screen shot
> 
> View attachment 4877851


I've always admired Guatemalan jade and how they come in such a pretty blue color! Although I am curious if the blue jadeite is in anyway similar to the Chinese "Blue Water" jadeite counterpart since they both look visually similar.


----------



## szuszuszu

emmababy said:


> Anyone owns guatemala jade? I bought one oval shaped one from a live sales last night. Took a screen shot
> 
> View attachment 4877851


So envious of those in SG. Have viewed some of the live sales. But only can view as they sell to locals only . Gorgeous pieces and great prices. Plus point is the certs they come with.


----------



## geroithe

Just came back from my appointment at Ultimate Jadeite.

It was at Nandar’s place, and she showed her bangles in her living room. She gave me a few options according to my budget range, and I keep coming back to this black and green one. Presenting to you my first bangle from UJ 

Nandar was incredibly lovely and we shared very candidly about our knowledge of jadeite. All around, very pleasant experience.

Nandar’s photos of her bangles for sure does not do justice. The bangles are a lot more beautiful in person.

Highly recommended!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Picked up my leaf earrings today to go with an existing pendant


----------



## Cool Breeze

SmokieDragon said:


> Picked up my leaf earrings today to go with an existing pendant
> 
> View attachment 4881028
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881030
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881032
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881033


Your new earrings are exquisite!!!  What a beautiful set!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cool Breeze said:


> Your new earrings are exquisite!!!  What a beautiful set!



Thanks so much!


----------



## DragonJade

Both of these sellers GoJade and JadeiteRoom are from HK, both of them have same items from time to time. I wonder if they buy from the same supplier, so that means JadeiteRoom is severely overpriced, these earrings seen are selling for $135 while the one pendant seen from GoJade auction sold for $0.06 cents!





So are these Jadeite items fake or what? One seller has them for very cheap while the other one is very high priced.

Not sure if any other sellers get from same supplier but so far these two sellers seem to have similarities. Also most of their jadeite is definitely CNC machined.


----------



## emmababy

Most of the time buyers have to top up to get it certified at NGI. Unless its an expensive piece then the seller may absorb the cost. 



szuszuszu said:


> So envious of those in SG. Have viewed some of the live sales. But only can view as they sell to locals only . Gorgeous pieces and great prices. Plus point is the certs they come with.


----------



## szuszuszu

emmababy said:


> Most of the time buyers have to top up to get it certified at NGI. Unless its an expensive piece then the seller may absorb the cost.


Yes. That is usually the case Emmababy . That’s why I’m so so envious


----------



## rainbowpowpow

AliceAts said:


> Both of these sellers GoJade and JadeiteRoom are from HK, both of them have same items from time to time. I wonder if they buy from the same supplier, so that means JadeiteRoom is severely overpriced, these earrings seen are selling for $135 while the one pendant seen from GoJade auction sold for $0.06 cents!
> 
> View attachment 4881552
> View attachment 4881553
> 
> 
> So are these Jadeite items fake or what? One seller has them for very cheap while the other one is very high priced.
> 
> Not sure if any other sellers get from same supplier but so far these two sellers seem to have similarities. Also most of their jadeite is definitely CNC machined.



I think there are many factors involved when it comes to pricing of jade. The items they sell may be similar but we need to consider factors like stone lines and cracks and the quality of jade. And there is always this saying that gold has a price but jade doesn't. 

Most importantly, get something you like


----------



## emmababy

My guatemala oval jade bangle is here!


----------



## SmokieDragon

emmababy said:


> My guatemala oval jade bangle is here!



I love it!!! Such a rich blue colour!


----------



## berniechocolate

I had the orange jadeite donut I bought earlier set into a “ kumquat” (mini mandarin orange style ) , with a tiny green leaf & diamond “stem” .


----------



## szuszuszu

berniechocolate said:


> I had the orange jadeite donut I bought earlier set into a “ kumquat” (mini mandarin orange style ) , with a tiny green leaf & diamond “stem” .
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4886285
> View attachment 4886286


What a great idea. The leaf is so delicate. So beautifully done. Thanks for sharing


----------



## emmababy

So adorable 



berniechocolate said:


> I had the orange jadeite donut I bought earlier set into a “ kumquat” (mini mandarin orange style ) , with a tiny green leaf & diamond “stem” .
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4886285
> View attachment 4886286


----------



## Junkenpo

berniechocolate said:


> I had the orange jadeite donut I bought earlier set into a “ kumquat” (mini mandarin orange style ) , with a tiny green leaf & diamond “stem” .



Ohmygosh!  I love the color on that little orange!  I love the leaf and the stem. Itʻs so cute, and still has that jadeite sophistication. Iʻm envious!


----------



## berniechocolate

emmababy said:


> So adorable



Thanks!  I love your rainbow color jade bracelet too  . Recently in bright happy colors because this year has been rather gloomy !



Junkenpo said:


> Ohmygosh!  I love the color on that little orange!  I love the leaf and the stem. Itʻs so cute, and still has that jadeite sophistication. Iʻm envious!



Thank u dear Junkenpo . I shall wear this for Chinese New Year next year . It’s our Chinese tradition to exchange mandarin oranges over where I m . Haha


----------



## berniechocolate

I recently sold away some of my bangles .  I m not sure if it’s piling on that couple of pounds during this covid season , food being a source of comfort or age . But I can’t put some on some of my smaller bangles on with ease anymore . But I have a new fetish now . Jadeite beads . When strung on elastic threads , they are fairly easy to put on and don’t give me bruises . These were strung for my parents sometime ago . I read some articles about some positive health effects with the movement of beads on the accuppoints of the wrist ,and my parents seemed to enjoy wearing them . Sharing them before I delete the pictures  .


----------



## SmokieDragon

berniechocolate said:


> I had the orange jadeite donut I bought earlier set into a “ kumquat” (mini mandarin orange style ) , with a tiny green leaf & diamond “stem” .
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4886285
> View attachment 4886286



Love this - the vibrant orange, the dreamy green, just the whole concept  Also love all your colourful harmonious beads


----------



## Juju:)

berniechocolate said:


> I recently sold away some of my bangles .  I m not sure if it’s piling on that couple of pounds during this covid season , food being a source of comfort or age . But I can’t put some on some of my smaller bangles on with ease anymore . But I have a new fetish now . Jadeite beads . When strung on elastic threads , they are fairly easy to put on and don’t give me bruises . These were strung for my parents sometime ago . I read some articles about some positive health effects with the movement of beads on the accuppoints of the wrist ,and my parents seemed to enjoy wearing them . Sharing them before I delete the pictures  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4886403
> View attachment 4886404
> View attachment 4886405
> View attachment 4886406


The bead bracelet from the second picture is my favorite! Love the colors!  Now I want one


----------



## DragonJade

emmababy said:


> So adorable



Hey emma, I forget where you are from but are you familiar with Li-Hong Jadeite or Husk Singapore Jadeite?


----------



## berniechocolate

SmokieDragon said:


> Love this - the vibrant orange, the dreamy green, just the whole concept  Also love all your colourful harmonious beads





Juju:smile: said:


> The bead bracelet from the second picture is my favorite! Love the colors!  Now I want one



thanks dearies ! Makes my day when I saw the orange turn out ok too after the setting . Lol look at my amateurish drawing


----------



## berniechocolate

Walk past Li Hong , in Singapore .  Didn’t go in to get tempted .  They have nice stuff but the price tag also “very nice”


----------



## Juju:)

berniechocolate said:


> Walk past Li Hong , in Singapore .  Didn’t go in to get tempted .  They have nice stuff but the price tag also “very nice”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4887263


I can't stop looking at your bead bracelet. If you don't mind sharing, where did you get the bracelet from?


----------



## berniechocolate

Juju:smile: said:


> I can't stop looking at your bead bracelet. If you don't mind sharing, where did you get the bracelet from?



My bracelet is from HongKong . Before the covid happen . I use to think that I can’t  carry off beads since they reminded me of what Buddhist monk wear . I think we can choose those that might suit our personalities , and it can be flattering too.  

There are various different sellers on Etsy . I believe they sell jadeite bead  bracelets like this . Some of these sellers are from hk too I should think . Hope that helps.


----------



## SmokieDragon

berniechocolate said:


> Walk past Li Hong , in Singapore .  Didn’t go in to get tempted .  They have nice stuff but the price tag also “very nice”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4887263



I was just on their website. Quickly had to close it before getting tempted by the many earrings they have there. It helps that those I love are hook ones which are risky to wear now that we must wear masks


----------



## SmokieDragon

berniechocolate said:


> thanks dearies ! Makes my day when I saw the orange turn out ok too after the setting . Lol look at my amateurish drawing
> 
> View attachment 4887261


Way better than any drawing I’ve ever done when customising pieces haha


----------



## SmokieDragon

A grey green square cross section bangle for me this past
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 week


----------



## Juju:)

berniechocolate said:


> My bracelet is from HongKong . Before the covid happen . I use to think that I can’t  carry off beads since they reminded me of what Buddhist monk wear . I think we can choose those that might suit our personalities , and it can be flattering too.
> 
> There are various different sellers on Etsy . I believe they sell jadeite bead  bracelets like this . Some of these sellers are from hk too I should think . Hope that helps.


Thank you for sharing! I'll check out beads in those sites fellow jadeite ladies have shared are reputable grade A sellers.


----------



## berniechocolate

SmokieDragon said:


> A grey green square cross section bangle for me this past
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4887428
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> week



Great stack !


----------



## SmokieDragon

berniechocolate said:


> Great stack !



Thanks so much!


----------



## berniechocolate

Juju:) said:


> Thank you for sharing! I'll check out beads in those sites fellow jadeite ladies have shared are reputable grade A sellers.



Hope you have a good time shopping . 

From my experience shopping for beads . In the beginning , I m very attracted by cheaper prices . But I realize the cheaper beads often comes with cracks and flaws , but I don’t feel very good wearing them . 
So I would advise , to ask questions if the beads are free from cracks or flaw free . Because it is not easy to polish them into nice round shapes.  If you are buying online . 

The occasional stoneline is normal because it’s a natural stone . But , the lesser flaws any jade has , the better the quality or translucency or color  , the price also rises proportionately with it . 

But overall , if you are happy to consolidate your spending with quality that’s abit better . It may seem more $$$ at first .  But you are less likely to keep buying and buying and be happy with pieces u have . Because you will continue to appreciate the quality that you were happy to part your money with . Happy shopping ! ❤️❤️


----------



## Juju:)

berniechocolate said:


> Hope you have a good time shopping .
> 
> From my experience shopping for beads . In the beginning , I m very attracted by cheaper prices . But I realize the cheaper beads often comes with cracks and flaws , but I don’t feel very good wearing them .
> So I would advise , to ask questions if the beads are free from cracks or flaw free . Because it is not easy to polish them into nice round shapes.  If you are buying online .
> 
> The occasional stoneline is normal because it’s a natural stone . But , the lesser flaws any jade has , the better the quality or translucency or color  , the price also rises proportionately with it .
> 
> But overall , if you are happy to consolidate your spending with quality that’s abit better . It may seem more $$$ at first .  But you are less likely to keep buying and buying and be happy with pieces u have . Because you will continue to appreciate the quality that you were happy to part your money with . Happy shopping ! ❤️❤️


Thank you so much for sharing your experience! I was leaning towards your suggestion, but it's also tempting to get something to start (this will be my first jade purchase). I was originally looking for a bangle, but hmm, I'm not sure now after seeing your beautiful bracelet. The ones I've seen so far does not come nearly as beautiful as yours! (Still drooling ). I need to be patient and not rush into this whether it be a bracelet or a bangle.


----------



## emmababy

Hi yup, i bought some accessaries from Husknco before and a small black barrel from Li Hong once. 


DragonJade said:


> Hey emma, I forget where you are from but are you familiar with Li-Hong Jadeite or Husk Singapore Jadeite?


----------



## SmokieDragon

emmababy said:


> Husknco



Oh, wow!!! Their website is amazing! Thanks for the information


----------



## emmababy

Lol...do they ship internationally? 


SmokieDragon said:


> Oh, wow!!! Their website is amazing! Thanks for the information


----------



## SmokieDragon

emmababy said:


> Lol...do they ship internationally?



Yes, they do!


----------



## emmababy

SmokieDragon said:


> Yes, they do!


Happy shopping


----------



## SmokieDragon

emmababy said:


> Happy shopping



Thanks! Will post when my items arrive


----------



## snowbell09

Hi my first time in this thread! Recently addicted to Jadeite as well. Glad to show my newly acquired Gutaemalan blue water bangle.


----------



## Juju:)

snowbell09 said:


> Hi my first time in this thread! Recently addicted to Jadeite as well. Glad to show my newly acquired Gutaemalan blue water bangle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4890762


Ooo! That's goooorgeous! Thank you for sharing this with us!


----------



## emmababy

snowbell09 said:


> Hi my first time in this thread! Recently addicted to Jadeite as well. Glad to show my newly acquired Gutaemalan blue water bangle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4890762


Twinning  mine has a splash of yellow too!


----------



## SmokieDragon

I’m loving these pictures of blue Guatemalan jadeite bangles!! Truly eye candy


----------



## SmokieDragon

Double lavender bangles for me this week


----------



## berniechocolate

snowbell09 said:


> Hi my first time in this thread! Recently addicted to Jadeite as well. Glad to show my newly acquired Gutaemalan blue water bangle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4890762





emmababy said:


> Twinning  mine has a splash of yellow too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4890886





SmokieDragon said:


> Double lavender bangles for me this week
> 
> View attachment 4891114
> 
> 
> View attachment 4891115




 the very vibrant patches  yellows in the Guatemala bangles . The shine is very gorgeous as well . 


Smokie Dragon bold stacks look awesome too !


----------



## SmokieDragon

berniechocolate said:


> Smokie Dragon bold stacks look awesome too !



Thanks so much!


----------



## GarrKelvinez

can someone here show me some of your glutinous quality jadeite collections?
I'm wondering of that kind of quality is something that can be made to beautiful cabochons as well.


----------



## DragonJade

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks! Will post when my items arrive



It was me who recommended them


----------



## emmababy

Received my black facet cut jadeite bangle last night 


Can you tell which 1 is jadeite and which 1 is onyx . Looks so similar...oh dear... Maybe i shouldnt have bought it.


----------



## fanofjadeite

emmababy said:


> Received my black facet cut jadeite bangle last night
> View attachment 4892699
> 
> Can you tell which 1 is jadeite and which 1 is onyx . Looks so similar...oh dear... Maybe i shouldnt have bought it.
> View attachment 4892700


Hi, emma. I would say the one on the left is jadeite and the wider one is onyx.


----------



## SmokieDragon

DragonJade said:


> It was me who recommended them



Well you asked @emmababy if she was familiar with them (https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-jade-thread.903525/post-34131415: "Hey emma, I forget where you are from but are you familiar with Li-Hong Jadeite or Husk Singapore Jadeite?") without saying that you recommend them. @emmababy then responded by saying that she had bought accessories from them and gave the correct name of the company as husknco (https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-jade-thread.903525/post-34133254: "Hi yup, i bought some accessaries from Husknco before and a small black barrel from Li Hong once.").

So yes, you brought up the name, but it was based on what @emmababy wrote that I visited the site


----------



## Silver Mom

GarrKelvinez said:


> can someone here show me some of your glutinous quality jadeite collections?
> I'm wondering of that kind of quality is something that can be made to beautiful cabochons as well.


Hi GarrKelvinez, I have been told that my bangle here is of glutinous quality.  I could never really understand what the term means so I am going on what other people have told me.  Maybe someone could explain the term to us.  Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Juju:)

Silver Mom said:


> Hi GarrKelvinez, I have been told that my bangle here is of glutinous quality.  I could never really understand what the term means so I am going on what other people have told me.  Maybe someone could explain the term to us.  Hope this is helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895815


Ooo! Pretty!


----------



## GarrKelvinez

Juju:smile: said:


> Ooo! Pretty!





Silver Mom said:


> Hi GarrKelvinez, I have been told that my bangle here is of glutinous quality.  I could never really understand what the term means so I am going on what other people have told me.  Maybe someone could explain the term to us.  Hope this is helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895815


that's indeed pretty, thanks for the sample


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Silver Mom said:


> Hi GarrKelvinez, I have been told that my bangle here is of glutinous quality.  I could never really understand what the term means so I am going on what other people have told me.  Maybe someone could explain the term to us.  Hope this is helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895815


To my understanding and a video I saw where they showed what jade terms meant (although in Chinese) a glutinous type of jade is sort of like what happens when you cook rice, and there’s rice water left over. So how I interpret this is your stunning lavender bangle is rice water dyed with alittle bit of purple to achieve that look, sure there maybe parts where the purple is more profound but other than that it’s very vibrant.
Hope it makes sense!


----------



## Silver Mom

AJadecent Angle said:


> To my understanding and a video I saw where they showed what jade terms meant (although in Chinese) a glutinous type of jade is sort of like what happens when you cook rice, and there’s rice water left over. So how I interpret this is your stunning lavender bangle is rice water dyed with alittle bit of purple to achieve that look, sure there maybe parts where the purple is more profound but other than that it’s very vibrant.
> Hope it makes sense!


Thank you AJadecent Angle, this sounds like a pretty good explanation.  It is such a hard concept to understand.  Do you know what the difference between a glutinous jade and other types are?  Where was the vieo that you saw.  I would love to see it.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Silver Mom said:


> Thank you AJadecent Angle, this sounds like a pretty good explanation.  It is such a hard concept to understand.  Do you know what the difference between a glutinous jade and other types are?  Where was the vieo that you saw.  I would love to see it.


Oh gee I wish I could since it was a month ago, and I've been binging unhealthily on people showcasing the jade markets in China and the borders between Myanmar and China.  
Although I can recall the video describing the types of jade as this:
Bean/waxy type has a look and feeling of anything coarse, dry looking, orange peel feeling (Beeswax, dried beans)
Glutinous type as said, looks like rice water; you notice alittle more transparency but not quite to the point where you can see through it.
Ice type in itself seems to have it's own standards based on perhaps... 200 videos of people showcasing it. The most valuable of the icy type is "Gao Bing"/高冰 which literally translates to "High Ice" as it's near Boli/玻璃 (Glassy type) with the difference between the 2 being that High Icy jade still has some of it's structures visible (albeit barely) which causes some parts of the jade to look a little cloudy in some parts, similar to how ice cubes look.
Glass types typically being the most sought after, is sort of self explanatory  If you can see through a bunch of texts hiding behind a piece of translucent jade with ease and the structure is nowhere to be seen to the naked eye, it's considered Glassy. In the video the one who made the video said it can be compared to distilled water due to how clear it is and have a similar reflective look to a Glassy jade.
Funny enough Glassy and Icy types are the types to be simulated the most, typically with clear Quartz which I'm sure someone long time ago has mentioned it to be Shui Mo Jade, with Imperial Green Jade being faked with Chalcedony and Dyed Green Quartz, and even worse, Glass (literally)


----------



## Silver Mom

Wow thanks AA.  Great info.  If you ever remember the name of the video please let me know.  I was recently told that for some reason lavender jade is usually more likely to be cloudy (have lots of snow) and not as icy as other colors.  Did you ever hear that? So scary that jades can be so easily copied.  That is why I always have my pieces certified when purchasing.  Luckily my seller has her pieces certified by the Hong Kong Jade and Stone Lab or the GIA included in the price that I pay.  I haven't been wearing my jade lately because of the virus.  We don't go anywhere. LOL  
Hope all is well with you and stay safe.


----------



## emmababy

fanofjadeite said:


> Hi, emma. I would say the one on the left is jadeite and the wider one is onyx.


Correct!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Silver Mom said:


> Wow thanks AA.  Great info.  If you ever remember the name of the video please let me know.  I was recently told that for some reason lavender jade is usually more likely to be cloudy (have lots of snow) and not as icy as other colors.  Did you ever hear that? So scary that jades can be so easily copied.  That is why I always have my pieces certified when purchasing.  Luckily my seller has her pieces certified by the Hong Kong Jade and Stone Lab or the GIA included in the price that I pay.  I haven't been wearing my jade lately because of the virus.  We don't go anywhere. LOL
> Hope all is well with you and stay safe.


Oh my god! I found the video   Here it is.
This basically tells you the jist of the types of transparency Jadeite can achieve although it's Chinese.
Also I'm sure other Jadies have said that Lavender jades are usually more cloudy compared to other colored jades due to the chemical structuring, I've even heard that sometimes GIA aren't able to tell the origins of lavender color since sometimes Manganese isn't present during their testing so they actually assume it's natural . Although a transparent lavender jade isn't unheard of that's for sure since I did give my mother a "lavender" (moreso pinkish) jade ring to my mother and that has really nice transparency!


----------



## Silver Mom

AJadecent Angle said:


> Oh my god! I found the video   Here it is.
> This basically tells you the jist of the types of transparency Jadeite can achieve although it's Chinese.
> Also I'm sure other Jadies have said that Lavender jades are usually more cloudy compared to other colored jades due to the chemical structuring, I've even heard that sometimes GIA aren't able to tell the origins of lavender color since sometimes Manganese isn't present during their testing so they actually assume it's natural . Although a transparent lavender jade isn't unheard of that's for sure since I did give my mother a "lavender" (moreso pinkish) jade ring to my mother and that has really nice transparency!


THANK YOU SOOOOOO MUCH!  I appreciate your looking for the video.  So cool.  I am going to watch it now.  Hugs


----------



## Silver Mom

AJadecent Angle said:


> Oh my god! I found the video   Here it is.
> This basically tells you the jist of the types of transparency Jadeite can achieve although it's Chinese.
> Also I'm sure other Jadies have said that Lavender jades are usually more cloudy compared to other colored jades due to the chemical structuring, I've even heard that sometimes GIA aren't able to tell the origins of lavender color since sometimes Manganese isn't present during their testing so they actually assume it's natural . Although a transparent lavender jade isn't unheard of that's for sure since I did give my mother a "lavender" (moreso pinkish) jade ring to my mother and that has really nice transparency!


I enjoyed the video.  It was excellent because it showed the different kinds of jade.  Thank you so much for sharing.  If possible could you post a photo of your mom's lavender jade ring?  Would love to see it.


----------



## szuszuszu

AJadecent Angle said:


> Oh my god! I found the video   Here it is.
> This basically tells you the jist of the types of transparency Jadeite can achieve although it's Chinese.
> Also I'm sure other Jadies have said that Lavender jades are usually more cloudy compared to other colored jades due to the chemical structuring, I've even heard that sometimes GIA aren't able to tell the origins of lavender color since sometimes Manganese isn't present during their testing so they actually assume it's natural . Although a transparent lavender jade isn't unheard of that's for sure since I did give my mother a "lavender" (moreso pinkish) jade ring to my mother and that has really nice transparency!


http://mandalay.china-consulate.org/chn/mbly/MDXB/FC/t215173.htm
Google translation:
Classification of jadeite:



The traditional old-fashioned jade grading is always described as dark old pits, old pits, gold wire species, new pit species, oil green species, and bean green species, but for consumers, it can be said that it is too abstract to make consumption Those who are familiar with jade can easily and thoroughly understand it. The following provides a new classification method for reference.





View attachment 4897969




一. Texture (species)



1. Glass floor: The texture is bright, clear and delicate. The most important thing is to have a "hard" feel similar to a single crystal of gemstones, with very few visible stone patterns. If there are visible impurities, it is mostly frozen stone flowers, bagasse or flaky black smoke. After this kind of texture is set, the internal reflected light is often visible, and sometimes there is a "cat's eye" phenomenon. This texture is the highest grade among all germplasms and can be said to remain unchanged for thousands of years.



2. Iceland: As the name suggests, its crystals feel like ice cubes or sugar candy, and the cleanliness is quite high. The texture is also quite detailed, but it doesn't feel as cold or hard as the glass. This texture is quite good after setting the head.



3. Transformed ground: Its texture is like the translucent shape of "jelly", but tiny stone flowers and cotton wool can be seen.



4. Winter melon: The texture is also close to translucent, and it feels like a cooked winter melon.



5. Glutinous rice: The texture should be impervious, with a delicate feeling like cooked glutinous rice, which is generally called hibiscus and this texture is close to it.



6. Inverted ground: The texture is similar to glutinous rice ground, but part of the crystals in the jade meat appear as rice residue like uncooked raw rice.



7. Bean field: It is not very transparent like beans, the transparency is only half of the surface, there are many visible cotton willow, fly wings, rice porridge residue, etc. This texture will easily get small white flowers in the future when it is exposed to strong light for a period of time , "Pride" is reduced.



8. White ground: Generally, the crystals of jade are mostly white and colorless, and white is the most common color. Most of the aforementioned new factory jade only reach this level. This texture has no transparent mood. This texture is often called "" Porcelain ground "approaching.



9. Taro ground: White is slightly grayish, the color is like taro, and the bottom is wood.



10. Grey ground: opaque, multi-fiber texture, dark like fragrant gray, with sandy character.



11. Udi: The texture is dark brown, opaque, and wood bottom.



12. Oily field: the seeds are ice and hard, and the oily luster feels floating on the surface. Generally, jadeite with a darker color is more likely to appear.



二. Color:





View attachment 4897970
View attachment 4897969
View attachment 4897970
View attachment 4897969
View attachment 4897969
View attachment 4897970




1. Brilliant green: pure green, pure and dense, but without black.



2. Green: Green is slightly bluish, which is called green and bluish from a gemological point of view. It is because of its blue and green colors that it looks calm and mysterious, giving people a more "shen" feeling.



3. Emerald green: green is alive. If it is born in a glass floor, it will shake like green water. The color is brighter and lighter, which is the representative of standard green.



4. Yang green: The green is bright and sunny, with a slight yellowish color, and because of its yellow flavor, the green has a bright sense of life.



5. Light green: Green is lighter, not fresh enough.



6. Turbid green: The color is darker than light green, but slightly turbid.



7. Dark green: Although the color is thick but dark, it is not fresh, but it still loses green.



8. Black and green: Green to dark black.



9. Blue: The color is slightly bluish, slightly greenish, which is called blue-greenish in gemology.



10. Gray: The color is not blue, green or black, with gray.



11. Yellow: Most of the yellow comes from the endothelium, and the texture of the yellow is often the jade species above the winter melon land.



12. Purple: Opposite to emerald, those born in fog are emeralds, and those born in jade flesh are mostly piles (purple) divided into light purple, purple, bright purple and purple.



13. White: This color is the most common in jadeite. When it is born above the chemical land, it is colorless, and when it is born below the bean land, it appears white.



14. Emerald red: mostly from the endothelium, those born in jade flesh are mostly distributed in filaments, and some are formed into pieces. The red color in the crack is the result of the invasion of iron.



15. Black: No green, black ink.



16. Three colors: There are two colors on the white ground called "Fu Lu Shou", and those with three colors are called "Fu Lu Shou Xi".



Four color illustrations (take small seedlings as an example)


----------



## szuszuszu

szuszuszu said:


> http://mandalay.china-consulate.org/chn/mbly/MDXB/FC/t215173.htm
> Google translation:
> Classification of jadeite:
> 
> 
> 
> The traditional old-fashioned jade grading is always described as dark old pits, old pits, gold wire species, new pit species, oil green species, and bean green species, but for consumers, it can be said that it is too abstract to make consumption Those who are familiar with jade can easily and thoroughly understand it. The following provides a new classification method for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 一. Texture (species)
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Glass floor: The texture is bright, clear and delicate. The most important thing is to have a "hard" feel similar to a single crystal of gemstones, with very few visible stone patterns. If there are visible impurities, it is mostly frozen stone flowers, bagasse or flaky black smoke. After this kind of texture is set, the internal reflected light is often visible, and sometimes there is a "cat's eye" phenomenon. This texture is the highest grade among all germplasms and can be said to remain unchanged for thousands of years.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Iceland: As the name suggests, its crystals feel like ice cubes or sugar candy, and the cleanliness is quite high. The texture is also quite detailed, but it doesn't feel as cold or hard as the glass. This texture is quite good after setting the head.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Transformed ground: Its texture is like the translucent shape of "jelly", but tiny stone flowers and cotton wool can be seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Winter melon: The texture is also close to translucent, and it feels like a cooked winter melon.
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Glutinous rice: The texture should be impervious, with a delicate feeling like cooked glutinous rice, which is generally called hibiscus and this texture is close to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Inverted ground: The texture is similar to glutinous rice ground, but part of the crystals in the jade meat appear as rice residue like uncooked raw rice.
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Bean field: It is not very transparent like beans, the transparency is only half of the surface, there are many visible cotton willow, fly wings, rice porridge residue, etc. This texture will easily get small white flowers in the future when it is exposed to strong light for a period of time , "Pride" is reduced.
> 
> 
> 
> 8. White ground: Generally, the crystals of jade are mostly white and colorless, and white is the most common color. Most of the aforementioned new factory jade only reach this level. This texture has no transparent mood. This texture is often called "" Porcelain ground "approaching.
> 
> 
> 
> 9. Taro ground: White is slightly grayish, the color is like taro, and the bottom is wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Grey ground: opaque, multi-fiber texture, dark like fragrant gray, with sandy character.
> 
> 
> 
> 11. Udi: The texture is dark brown, opaque, and wood bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 12. Oily field: the seeds are ice and hard, and the oily luster feels floating on the surface. Generally, jadeite with a darker color is more likely to appear.
> 
> 
> 
> 二. Color:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897970
> View attachment 4897969
> View attachment 4897970
> View attachment 4897969
> View attachment 4897969
> View attachment 4897970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Brilliant green: pure green, pure and dense, but without black.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Green: Green is slightly bluish, which is called green and bluish from a gemological point of view. It is because of its blue and green colors that it looks calm and mysterious, giving people a more "shen" feeling.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Emerald green: green is alive. If it is born in a glass floor, it will shake like green water. The color is brighter and lighter, which is the representative of standard green.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Yang green: The green is bright and sunny, with a slight yellowish color, and because of its yellow flavor, the green has a bright sense of life.
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Light green: Green is lighter, not fresh enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Turbid green: The color is darker than light green, but slightly turbid.
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Dark green: Although the color is thick but dark, it is not fresh, but it still loses green.
> 
> 
> 
> 8. Black and green: Green to dark black.
> 
> 
> 
> 9. Blue: The color is slightly bluish, slightly greenish, which is called blue-greenish in gemology.
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Gray: The color is not blue, green or black, with gray.
> 
> 
> 
> 11. Yellow: Most of the yellow comes from the endothelium, and the texture of the yellow is often the jade species above the winter melon land.
> 
> 
> 
> 12. Purple: Opposite to emerald, those born in fog are emeralds, and those born in jade flesh are mostly piles (purple) divided into light purple, purple, bright purple and purple.
> 
> 
> 
> 13. White: This color is the most common in jadeite. When it is born above the chemical land, it is colorless, and when it is born below the bean land, it appears white.
> 
> 
> 
> 14. Emerald red: mostly from the endothelium, those born in jade flesh are mostly distributed in filaments, and some are formed into pieces. The red color in the crack is the result of the invasion of iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 15. Black: No green, black ink.
> 
> 
> 
> 16. Three colors: There are two colors on the white ground called "Fu Lu Shou", and those with three colors are called "Fu Lu Shou Xi".
> 
> 
> 
> Four color illustrations (take small seedlings as an example)


Oops. Sorry about the multiple duplicate images. Using my phone to post this.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Silver Mom said:


> I enjoyed the video.  It was excellent because it showed the different kinds of jade.  Thank you so much for sharing.  If possible could you post a photo of your mom's lavender jade ring?  Would love to see it.


Sure! Here it is, may as well post some other pieces I’ve acquired recently too!


----------



## Silver Mom

AJadecent Angle said:


> Sure! Here it is, may as well post some other pieces I’ve acquired recently too!
> View attachment 4897983
> View attachment 4897984
> View attachment 4897985
> View attachment 4897986


OMG this is beautiful indeed!!!!!  I really think it is so clear.  I have not seen lavender this clear.  I love it!


----------



## Silver Mom

szuszuszu said:


> http://mandalay.china-consulate.org/chn/mbly/MDXB/FC/t215173.htm
> Google translation:
> Classification of jadeite:
> 
> 
> 
> The traditional old-fashioned jade grading is always described as dark old pits, old pits, gold wire species, new pit species, oil green species, and bean green species, but for consumers, it can be said that it is too abstract to make consumption Those who are familiar with jade can easily and thoroughly understand it. The following provides a new classification method for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 一. Texture (species)
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Glass floor: The texture is bright, clear and delicate. The most important thing is to have a "hard" feel similar to a single crystal of gemstones, with very few visible stone patterns. If there are visible impurities, it is mostly frozen stone flowers, bagasse or flaky black smoke. After this kind of texture is set, the internal reflected light is often visible, and sometimes there is a "cat's eye" phenomenon. This texture is the highest grade among all germplasms and can be said to remain unchanged for thousands of years.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Iceland: As the name suggests, its crystals feel like ice cubes or sugar candy, and the cleanliness is quite high. The texture is also quite detailed, but it doesn't feel as cold or hard as the glass. This texture is quite good after setting the head.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Transformed ground: Its texture is like the translucent shape of "jelly", but tiny stone flowers and cotton wool can be seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Winter melon: The texture is also close to translucent, and it feels like a cooked winter melon.
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Glutinous rice: The texture should be impervious, with a delicate feeling like cooked glutinous rice, which is generally called hibiscus and this texture is close to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Inverted ground: The texture is similar to glutinous rice ground, but part of the crystals in the jade meat appear as rice residue like uncooked raw rice.
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Bean field: It is not very transparent like beans, the transparency is only half of the surface, there are many visible cotton willow, fly wings, rice porridge residue, etc. This texture will easily get small white flowers in the future when it is exposed to strong light for a period of time , "Pride" is reduced.
> 
> 
> 
> 8. White ground: Generally, the crystals of jade are mostly white and colorless, and white is the most common color. Most of the aforementioned new factory jade only reach this level. This texture has no transparent mood. This texture is often called "" Porcelain ground "approaching.
> 
> 
> 
> 9. Taro ground: White is slightly grayish, the color is like taro, and the bottom is wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Grey ground: opaque, multi-fiber texture, dark like fragrant gray, with sandy character.
> 
> 
> 
> 11. Udi: The texture is dark brown, opaque, and wood bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 12. Oily field: the seeds are ice and hard, and the oily luster feels floating on the surface. Generally, jadeite with a darker color is more likely to appear.
> 
> 
> 
> 二. Color:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897970
> View attachment 4897969
> View attachment 4897970
> View attachment 4897969
> View attachment 4897969
> View attachment 4897970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Brilliant green: pure green, pure and dense, but without black.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Green: Green is slightly bluish, which is called green and bluish from a gemological point of view. It is because of its blue and green colors that it looks calm and mysterious, giving people a more "shen" feeling.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Emerald green: green is alive. If it is born in a glass floor, it will shake like green water. The color is brighter and lighter, which is the representative of standard green.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Yang green: The green is bright and sunny, with a slight yellowish color, and because of its yellow flavor, the green has a bright sense of life.
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Light green: Green is lighter, not fresh enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Turbid green: The color is darker than light green, but slightly turbid.
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Dark green: Although the color is thick but dark, it is not fresh, but it still loses green.
> 
> 
> 
> 8. Black and green: Green to dark black.
> 
> 
> 
> 9. Blue: The color is slightly bluish, slightly greenish, which is called blue-greenish in gemology.
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Gray: The color is not blue, green or black, with gray.
> 
> 
> 
> 11. Yellow: Most of the yellow comes from the endothelium, and the texture of the yellow is often the jade species above the winter melon land.
> 
> 
> 
> 12. Purple: Opposite to emerald, those born in fog are emeralds, and those born in jade flesh are mostly piles (purple) divided into light purple, purple, bright purple and purple.
> 
> 
> 
> 13. White: This color is the most common in jadeite. When it is born above the chemical land, it is colorless, and when it is born below the bean land, it appears white.
> 
> 
> 
> 14. Emerald red: mostly from the endothelium, those born in jade flesh are mostly distributed in filaments, and some are formed into pieces. The red color in the crack is the result of the invasion of iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 15. Black: No green, black ink.
> 
> 
> 
> 16. Three colors: There are two colors on the white ground called "Fu Lu Shou", and those with three colors are called "Fu Lu Shou Xi".
> 
> 
> 
> Four color illustrations (take small seedlings as an example)


WOW so informative.  Thank you for sharing.  I feel like I am attending a gem class.


----------



## szuszuszu

Silver Mom said:


> WOW so informative.  Thank you for sharing.  I feel like I am attending a gem class.


Was just reading up on jadeite last time. And kept the article bookmarked for my reference .


----------



## Silver Mom

szuszuszu said:


> http://mandalay.china-consulate.org/chn/mbly/MDXB/FC/t215173.htm
> Google translation:
> Classification of jadeite:
> 
> 
> 
> The traditional old-fashioned jade grading is always described as dark old pits, old pits, gold wire species, new pit species, oil green species, and bean green species, but for consumers, it can be said that it is too abstract to make consumption Those who are familiar with jade can easily and thoroughly understand it. The following provides a new classification method for reference.
> View attachment 4897997
> View attachment 4897997
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 一. Texture (species)
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Glass floor: The texture is bright, clear and delicate. The most important thing is to have a "hard" feel similar to a single crystal of gemstones, with very few visible stone patterns. If there are visible impurities, it is mostly frozen stone flowers, bagasse or flaky black smoke. After this kind of texture is set, the internal reflected light is often visible, and sometimes there is a "cat's eye" phenomenon. This texture is the highest grade among all germplasms and can be said to remain unchanged for thousands of years.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Iceland: As the name suggests, its crystals feel like ice cubes or sugar candy, and the cleanliness is quite high. The texture is also quite detailed, but it doesn't feel as cold or hard as the glass. This texture is quite good after setting the head.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Transformed ground: Its texture is like the translucent shape of "jelly", but tiny stone flowers and cotton wool can be seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Winter melon: The texture is also close to translucent, and it feels like a cooked winter melon.
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Glutinous rice: The texture should be impervious, with a delicate feeling like cooked glutinous rice, which is generally called hibiscus and this texture is close to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Inverted ground: The texture is similar to glutinous rice ground, but part of the crystals in the jade meat appear as rice residue like uncooked raw rice.
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Bean field: It is not very transparent like beans, the transparency is only half of the surface, there are many visible cotton willow, fly wings, rice porridge residue, etc. This texture will easily get small white flowers in the future when it is exposed to strong light for a period of time , "Pride" is reduced.
> 
> 
> 
> 8. White ground: Generally, the crystals of jade are mostly white and colorless, and white is the most common color. Most of the aforementioned new factory jade only reach this level. This texture has no transparent mood. This texture is often called "" Porcelain ground "approaching.
> 
> 
> 
> 9. Taro ground: White is slightly grayish, the color is like taro, and the bottom is wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Grey ground: opaque, multi-fiber texture, dark like fragrant gray, with sandy character.
> 
> 
> 
> 11. Udi: The texture is dark brown, opaque, and wood bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 12. Oily field: the seeds are ice and hard, and the oily luster feels floating on the surface. Generally, jadeite with a darker color is more likely to appear.
> 
> 
> 
> 二. Color:
> 
> View attachment 4898002
> View attachment 4898002
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897970
> View attachment 4897969
> View attachment 4897970
> View attachment 4897969
> View attachment 4897969
> View attachment 4897970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Brilliant green: pure green, pure and dense, but without black.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Green: Green is slightly bluish, which is called green and bluish from a gemological point of view. It is because of its blue and green colors that it looks calm and mysterious, giving people a more "shen" feeling.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Emerald green: green is alive. If it is born in a glass floor, it will shake like green water. The color is brighter and lighter, which is the representative of standard green.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Yang green: The green is bright and sunny, with a slight yellowish color, and because of its yellow flavor, the green has a bright sense of life.
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Light green: Green is lighter, not fresh enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Turbid green: The color is darker than light green, but slightly turbid.
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Dark green: Although the color is thick but dark, it is not fresh, but it still loses green.
> 
> 
> 
> 8. Black and green: Green to dark black.
> 
> 
> 
> 9. Blue: The color is slightly bluish, slightly greenish, which is called blue-greenish in gemology.
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Gray: The color is not blue, green or black, with gray.
> 
> 
> 
> 11. Yellow: Most of the yellow comes from the endothelium, and the texture of the yellow is often the jade species above the winter melon land.
> 
> 
> 
> 12. Purple: Opposite to emerald, those born in fog are emeralds, and those born in jade flesh are mostly piles (purple) divided into light purple, purple, bright purple and purple.
> 
> 
> 
> 13. White: This color is the most common in jadeite. When it is born above the chemical land, it is colorless, and when it is born below the bean land, it appears white.
> 
> 
> 
> 14. Emerald red: mostly from the endothelium, those born in jade flesh are mostly distributed in filaments, and some are formed into pieces. The red color in the crack is the result of the invasion of iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 15. Black: No green, black ink.
> 
> 
> 
> 16. Three colors: There are two colors on the white ground called "Fu Lu Shou", and those with three colors are called "Fu Lu Shou Xi".
> 
> 
> 
> Four color illustrations (take small seedlings as an example)


This really sounds like poetry.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Silver Mom said:


> OMG this is beautiful indeed!!!!!  I really think it is so clear.  I have not seen lavender this clear.  I love it!


I know right?! I was lucky to have it sold for $980, cause in NY it would've easily been at the $2k-$3k range.   
A lavender cabochon like that in 1 ct can just easily break my bank even without the gold setting.


----------



## Silver Mom

Adjadecent Angle and szuszuszu this is my last purchase.  Would you guys classify this as glutinous?  I don't know what classification this would be because it is a bit different from my bangle but also similar.  Not sure what type it is.


----------



## Silver Mom

AJadecent Angle said:


> I know right?! I was lucky to have it sold for $980, cause in NY it would've easily been at the $2k-$3k range.
> A lavender cabochon like that in 1 ct can just easily break my bank even without the gold setting.


I would have bought that in a second.  Lucky indeed.  Where did you get it from?  Do you live in NY?


----------



## szuszuszu

Silver Mom said:


> Adjadecent Angle and szuszuszu this is my last purchase.  Would you guys classify this as glutinous?  I don't know what classification this would be because it is a bit different from my bangle but also similar.  Not sure what type it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4898015


This looks icy deep lavender to me, Silver mum. It’s so beautiful .


----------



## szuszuszu

szuszuszu said:


> This looks icy deep lavender to me, Silver mum. It’s so beautiful .


I was told by my seller that glutinous type would like the translucency of a cooked glutinous rice grain. Something to this effect when you zoom into a cooked grain. However I’ve come across descriptions “icy glutinous” as well. The jadeite looked “gluey” in texture (not obvious grains) but are more transparent.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Silver Mom said:


> I would have bought that in a second.  Lucky indeed.  Where did you get it from?  Do you live in NY?


I got it online and yeah I do  everything involving jewelry and NY together just will scream pricy.
Also I agree with szuszu, although the photo is pretty blurry so I can't really see it's structure, it definitely seems like an icy variety of lavender jade


----------



## Silver Mom

szuszuszu said:


> Oops. Sorry about the multiple duplicate images. Using my phone to post this.


Ohhh  these pictures are so informative.  Don't have to be sorry.  Really appreciate your taking the time to post these.


----------



## snowbell09

Showing my purple bangle since we are on the topic of purple too haha. It is a tad too big for me but because it is darker shade of purple! The colour still remains vibrant under sunlight.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

snowbell09 said:


> Showing my purple bangle since we are on the topic of purple too haha. It is a tad too big for me but because it is darker shade of purple! The colour still remains vibrant under sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4898167
> View attachment 4898168


Now that’s an eyecatcher if I’ve ever seen one!
Also I did something a tad embarrassing very recently, I found a Chinese jade facebook page where they operate in Hong Kong and saw they were live, I decided to chat not in Cantonese, but in English and boy did I feel ashamed to be an Asian American for a good minute. Luckily they were nice to me and knew alittle bit of English and decided to showcase some of their jade products!  
Here are the pics I’ve enquired about:


----------



## Silver Mom

snowbell09 said:


> Showing my purple bangle since we are on the topic of purple too haha. It is a tad too big for me but because it is darker shade of purple! The colour still remains vibrant under sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4898167
> View attachment 4898168


So pretty.  Is this a princess round?


----------



## Silver Mom

AJadecent Angle said:


> Now that’s an eyecatcher if I’ve ever seen one!
> Also I did something a tad embarrassing very recently, I found a Chinese jade facebook page where they operate in Hong Kong and saw they were live, I decided to chat not in Cantonese, but in English and boy did I feel ashamed to be an Asian American for a good minute. Luckily they were nice to me and knew alittle bit of English and decided to showcase some of their jade products!
> Here are the pics I’ve enquired about:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4898180
> View attachment 4898182
> View attachment 4898184
> View attachment 4898185


So bright and sunny looking.


----------



## snowbell09

Silver Mom said:


> So pretty.  Is this a princess round?


Yes this is a princess round. 

I'd prefer d-shape but sometimes you just can't find the right colour + right cut hahaha.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Silver Mom said:


> So bright and sunny looking.


I know right? I was wondering if I should purchase it as it costs an estimate $490 USD


----------



## Silver Mom

AJadecent Angle said:


> I know right? I was wondering if I should purchase it as it costs an estimate $490 USD


Wow that's a good price.


----------



## Silver Mom

snowbell09 said:


> Yes this is a princess round.
> 
> I'd prefer d-shape but sometimes you just can't find the right colour + right cut hahaha.


I really love princess rounds.  Much better than the D shape.  Princess rounds are harder to find in my opinion.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Silver Mom said:


> Wow that's a good price.


I agree! Although I do feel bad cause despite their really good (albeit pushy) service, I feel like I'm wasting their time as they have so many beautiful products but my bank account will punish my greed if I even try purchasing them this week.


----------



## GarrKelvinez

AJadecent Angle said:


> To my understanding and a video I saw where they showed what jade terms meant (although in Chinese) a glutinous type of jade is sort of like what happens when you cook rice, and there’s rice water left over. So how I interpret this is your stunning lavender bangle is rice water dyed with alittle bit of purple to achieve that look, sure there maybe parts where the purple is more profound but other than that it’s very vibrant.
> Hope it makes sense!


Have u seen some cabochons made out of glutinous ice quality?


----------



## AJadecent Angle

GarrKelvinez said:


> Have u seen some cabochons made out of glutinous ice quality?


I have actually. Now although most cabochons are made with icy and glassy variants, there are glutinous ice quality cabochons where the colors are vibrant.
They’re definitely a tad bit cheaper since transparency isn’t it’s strong suite but a good statement piece or cocktail ring!


----------



## berniechocolate

AJadecent Angle said:


> Sure! Here it is, may as well post some other pieces I’ve acquired recently too!
> View attachment 4897983
> View attachment 4897984
> View attachment 4897985
> View attachment 4897986





AJadecent Angle said:


> Sure! Here it is, may as well post some other pieces I’ve acquired recently too!
> View attachment 4897983
> View attachment 4897984
> View attachment 4897985
> View attachment 4897986



The pinkish lavender is so dreamy !


----------



## berniechocolate

Mod shot of some items . The green imperial ring & donut jadeite bracelet  belongs to a friend though . 

Light Saber jade cabochon bracelet  , round lavender beads bracelet and orange donut are mine 

I m recently quite enamored with beads . If they are dainty enough to carry off .


----------



## berniechocolate

emmababy said:


> Received my black facet cut jadeite bangle last night
> View attachment 4892699
> 
> Can you tell which 1 is jadeite and which 1 is onyx . Looks so similar...oh dear... Maybe i shouldnt have bought it.
> View attachment 4892700



This is so pretty ! Reminds me of Christmas lights .  Actually in pictures they might look similar , but I think for jadeite it definitely looks and shines differently in real life . Jadeite is definitely more valuable as well ! 

I have a facet black too , but it’s a little bigger than it should be as I have fairly tiny wrists.


----------



## berniechocolate

GarrKelvinez said:


> can someone here show me some of your glutinous quality jadeite collections?
> I'm wondering of that kind of quality is something that can be made to beautiful cabochons as well.



This is glutinous quality . I should think .   Just try to imagine water which is semi translucent whitish quality , after it has been used to rinse rice . 





In Hk , the jade sellers often say in Cantonese 一镯二扣三蛋面

1. Bangles 2. Donut 3. Cabochon 

The jade block are carve in this order where the best is reserved first to cut bangles , then donuts and then - egg face ( 蛋面）which is known as cabochons 

The best quality jade are usually reserved for cutting Cabochons are like icy variety usually because this variety are clear and faces up well , so must be free from imperfections as much as possible .

So it’s less likely to see glutinous quality used for cabochons .  For the glutinous variety it’s likelier to be carved into pendants or rings . Although i have seen glutinous cabochons before As well . 

Here’s an example of an icy cabochon


----------



## Juju:)

berniechocolate said:


> Mod shot of some items . The green imperial ring & donut jadeite bracelet  belongs to a friend though .
> 
> Light Saber jade cabochon bracelet  , round lavender beads bracelet and orange donut are mine
> 
> I m recently quite enamored with beads . If they are dainty enough to carry off .
> 
> View attachment 4899415
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899417
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899418
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899419
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899424


You're jadeite jewelry are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## SmokieDragon

berniechocolate said:


> Mod shot of some items . The green imperial ring & donut jadeite bracelet  belongs to a friend though .
> 
> Light Saber jade cabochon bracelet  , round lavender beads bracelet and orange donut are mine
> 
> I m recently quite enamored with beads . If they are dainty enough to carry off .
> 
> View attachment 4899415
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899417
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899418
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899419
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899424



Such beautiful pieces!


----------



## SmokieDragon

berniechocolate said:


> Here’s an example of an icy cabochon
> 
> View attachment 4899444



I'll be seeing this in my dreams tonight


----------



## emmababy

Purple bangle and ring for today


----------



## Juju:)

emmababy said:


> Purple bangle and ring for today


Pretty purple!


----------



## berniechocolate

emmababy said:


> Purple bangle and ring for today




Lovely vivid purple !


----------



## berniechocolate

mini light saber jadeite oblong cabochon bracelet .


----------



## snowbell09

My new 清水 colourless bangle. Photos don't do justice! The colour is very soothing to look at in real life and very clean colour.


----------



## Icyjade

jadeite ring and bracelets. All from Kathy Jade


----------



## GarrKelvinez

berniechocolate said:


> This is glutinous quality . I should think .   Just try to imagine water which is semi translucent whitish quality , after it has been used to rinse rice .
> 
> View attachment 4899442
> View attachment 4899443
> 
> 
> In Hk , the jade sellers often say in Cantonese 一镯二扣三蛋面
> 
> 1. Bangles 2. Donut 3. Cabochon
> 
> The jade block are carve in this order where the best is reserved first to cut bangles , then donuts and then - egg face ( 蛋面）which is known as cabochons
> 
> The best quality jade are usually reserved for cutting Cabochons are like icy variety usually because this variety are clear and faces up well , so must be free from imperfections as much as possible .
> 
> So it’s less likely to see glutinous quality used for cabochons .  For the glutinous variety it’s likelier to be carved into pendants or rings . Although i have seen glutinous cabochons before As well .
> 
> Here’s an example of an icy cabochon
> 
> View attachment 4899444



Thnks, i gotta zoom in too, so in this kind of quality the grains can also be very fine right? at the same time having that color or white  on the whole piece?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Icyjade said:


> View attachment 4902134
> 
> jadeite ring and bracelets. All from Kathy Jade




Such statement pieces! Beautiful


----------



## AJadecent Angle

GarrKelvinez said:


> Thnks, i gotta zoom in too, so in this kind of quality the grains can also be very fine right? at the same time having that color or white  on the whole piece?


Yes, the grains can still be very fine and be considered glutinous rice or glutinous icy. Also it doesn't necessarily need color nor be white on the whole piece as this is moreso based on the jade's clarity (water/moisture in Chinese terms   ) than color.


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi jadies!

Such lovely jade being shared... Iʻm just popping in to share newest:  faceted black jade!  You all made me pull the trigger on it.

Itʻs a little big, but that just makes it easy on, easy off.  Iʻm still stuck with ʻŌpeʻapeʻa at the moment, but I should be able to swap out by Christmas, if I keep watching what I eat. 

I was surprised at how dark it looks indoors, I was expecting more of the gray to show up.   I took pictures of it with Mint, my other faceted, so you can see the contrast of dark and light.  Some outdoor in the shade shots, some in full sun, some inside near a window. And a photo with all my black jade together.


----------



## Junkenpo

Aww... the imgur video links didnʻt post.  Letʻs try again...


----------



## Junkenpo




----------



## berniechocolate

Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies!
> 
> Such lovely jade being shared... Iʻm just popping in to share newest:  faceted black jade!  You all made me pull the trigger on it.
> 
> Itʻs a little big, but that just makes it easy on, easy off.  Iʻm still stuck with ʻŌpeʻapeʻa at the moment, but I should be able to swap out by Christmas, if I keep watching what I eat.
> 
> I was surprised at how dark it looks indoors, I was expecting more of the gray to show up.   I took pictures of it with Mint, my other faceted, so you can see the contrast of dark and light.  Some outdoor in the shade shots, some in full sun, some inside near a window. And a photo with all my black jade together.





Junkenpo said:


>




Wow it’s very glittery and lovely indeed .  The facet cut really does big favors to glossy black jadeite . Which in itself , already display more shine than other colors .  Reminds me of bling bling X’mas lights . 

I think this would really dress up a little black dress well for Xmas , stacked with one or two silver or gold shade trinkets .


----------



## berniechocolate

Icyjade said:


> View attachment 4902134
> 
> jadeite ring and bracelets. All from Kathy Jade



These are so beautiful . Lovely purchases and must have made your day when u received them !


----------



## berniechocolate

Today , I wore my black princess round Jadeite bangle and took my folks  for a spin , to MacRitchie reservoir & park . It’s rather opaque , but I like its glossy black reflective surface as much I like my icy translucent jade bangles . 

Things are a little more stable in Singapore now , although , it’s still mandatory we have to don our mask & also limit ourselves to group of 5 person only . 

Sharing some . Hope everyone is well . Can’t believe it , but X’mas is like just another month away 2020 is some year


----------



## Juju:)

Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies!
> 
> Such lovely jade being shared... Iʻm just popping in to share newest:  faceted black jade!  You all made me pull the trigger on it.
> 
> Itʻs a little big, but that just makes it easy on, easy off.  Iʻm still stuck with ʻŌpeʻapeʻa at the moment, but I should be able to swap out by Christmas, if I keep watching what I eat.
> 
> I was surprised at how dark it looks indoors, I was expecting more of the gray to show up.   I took pictures of it with Mint, my other faceted, so you can see the contrast of dark and light.  Some outdoor in the shade shots, some in full sun, some inside near a window. And a photo with all my black jade together.



Thank you for sharing your jadeite jewelry, especially the faceted ones! They are beautiful!


----------



## Icyjade

berniechocolate said:


> Today , I wore my black princess round Jadeite bangle and took my folks  for a spin , to MacRitchie reservoir & park . It’s rather opaque , but I like its glossy black reflective surface as much I like my icy translucent jade bangles .
> 
> Things are a little more stable in Singapore now , although , it’s still mandatory we have to don our mask & also limit ourselves to group of 5 person only .
> 
> Sharing some . Hope everyone is well . Can’t believe it , but X’mas is like just another month away 2020 is some year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4903846
> View attachment 4903847
> View attachment 4903848



I feel very lucky that things have normalized here. Fingers crossed that it stays that way even when the travel bubbles open up.


----------



## SmokieDragon

My goodies from HuskNCo. Both are set in 18k gold. They arrived via DHL 2 weeks ago. Such fast shipping!


----------



## SmokieDragon

My Guatemalan jadeite bangle. It looks like a duck blue / dark green to me. It’s very dainty and light in terms of weight


----------



## gogo94

Hello all I haven’t posted for a while!
What do you think about green jadeite!? 

Recently I did more research on green jadeite and there are many shades of green available. the fact was I feel it’s harder to match with clothes and might appear older.

After checking more photos. I went to try out different shades. And finally settled with this. Full bangle green  but somehow it matches. 

Other lighter shades green or people call it “yang green” or much darker one just looked weird on my wrist. Will try to take some daylight photos.

Just interested to know what you generally think of green jadeite bangles since the pale ones seem more popular!


----------



## Junkenpo

gogo94 said:


> Hello all I haven’t posted for a while!
> What do you think about green jadeite!?
> 
> Recently I did more research on green jadeite and there are many shades of green available. the fact was I feel it’s harder to match with clothes and might appear older.
> 
> After checking more photos. I went to try out different shades. And finally settled with this. Full bangle green  but somehow it matches.
> 
> Other lighter shades green or people call it “yang green” or much darker one just looked weird on my wrist. Will try to take some daylight photos.
> 
> Just interested to know what you generally think of green jadeite bangles since the pale ones seem more popular!




Your green bangle looks great! 

For me, I rarely match my bangles to my outfits. I usually try to match the bangle to my mood. If it matches my mood, then it always seems fine with any outfit.


----------



## SmokieDragon

gogo94 said:


> Hello all I haven’t posted for a while!
> What do you think about green jadeite!?
> 
> Recently I did more research on green jadeite and there are many shades of green available. the fact was I feel it’s harder to match with clothes and might appear older.
> 
> After checking more photos. I went to try out different shades. And finally settled with this. Full bangle green  but somehow it matches.
> 
> Other lighter shades green or people call it “yang green” or much darker one just looked weird on my wrist. Will try to take some daylight photos.
> 
> Just interested to know what you generally think of green jadeite bangles since the pale ones seem more popular!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4912270




I think at the end of the day, it's all about colour preference. For me, I love jadeite and I do have green ones but IRL there are other colours that I prefer to green and it's obvious because I hardly have any green clothes and bags. And you are right that the pale ones would somehow appear more youthful


----------



## gogo94

Junkenpo said:


> Your green bangle looks great!
> 
> For me, I rarely match my bangles to my outfits. I usually try to match the bangle to my mood. If it matches my mood, then it always seems fine with any outfit.



Thank you!!!im v excited about this purchase too. It’s bright green but not translucent (think it won’t be affordable if it’s in nice grain n translucent....)

U r right! matching the mood is most important. Sometimes I’m too self conscious on matching with the right colour scheme... like I’ll wear darker or simple natural colour clothes when I wear the bright green bangle.


----------



## gogo94

SmokieDragon said:


> I think at the end of the day, it's all about colour preference. For me, I love jadeite and I do have green ones but IRL there are other colours that I prefer to green and it's obvious because I hardly have any green clothes and bags. And you are right that the pale ones would somehow appear more youthful



indeed if I can only wear one banglefor the rest of my life. Then I’ll pick the pale with patches of black wuji that’s transculent. It seems much more versatile.
 I was struggling picking between this green bangle and another icy blue one. The icy blue is more pricey but the feeling is more similar to my existing wuji. At the end I picked the green one as it gives a totally different vibe 

Thiswas the blue one


----------



## emmababy

gogo94 said:


> indeed if I can only wear one banglefor the rest of my life. Then I’ll pick the pale with patches of black wuji that’s transculent. It seems much more versatile.
> I was struggling picking between this green bangle and another icy blue one. The icy blue is more pricey but the feeling is more similar to my existing wuji. At the end I picked the green one as it gives a totally different vibe
> 
> Thiswas the blue one
> View attachment 4912649


This is lovely  ❤️


----------



## SmokieDragon

gogo94 said:


> indeed if I can only wear one banglefor the rest of my life. Then I’ll pick the pale with patches of black wuji that’s transculent. It seems much more versatile.
> I was struggling picking between this green bangle and another icy blue one. The icy blue is more pricey but the feeling is more similar to my existing wuji. At the end I picked the green one as it gives a totally different vibe
> 
> Thiswas the blue one
> View attachment 4912649



This blue bangle is so dreamy!


----------



## soramillay

Hi everyone, I was last on this thread a long time ago... just wanted to share my updated collection. The leftmost bangle is nephrite while the rest are jadeite. The jadeite bangles are from Yokdee and UJ. Would love to acquire a icy translucent one eventually, will take my time with that!


----------



## Junkenpo

Aloha Jadies!

Itʻs Thanksgiving Day here in the US, so wishing you all a day full of gratitude, good food, and family fun.


----------



## gogo94

Happy thanks giving and happy Friday!!!
Two more photos on my recent purchase. The green is clearer in these two.
So far it goes better with casual wear. Jeans etc.


----------



## gogo94

soramillay said:


> Hi everyone, I was last on this thread a long time ago... just wanted to share my updated collection. The leftmost bangle is nephrite while the rest are jadeite. The jadeite bangles are from Yokdee and UJ. Would love to acquire a icy translucent one eventually, will take my time with that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4914558


Beautiful collection!! How long did you take to acquire all of them!?
I felt like sometimes it’s by chance n by luck to find a bangle your size, in the colour and shape that u want in that particular period of time. Plus the price range and all other considerations.

Icy ones are harder to come by.. hope you can find the one soon!


----------



## berniechocolate

I restring the jade beads with a gold bead to liven things up abit . Wearing them in stacks as I like a touch of color .

Switch to one of UJ ‘s bangles I bought many years back .


----------



## emmababy

Last night was so exciting as the live sale i watched regularly was having black friday sales. The bangles were going for 50% for existing customers!  I managed to buy 1 . However missed out some really nice ones  which she showed later as each customer can only get 1 piece.


----------



## berniechocolate

emmababy said:


> Last night was so exciting as the live sale i watched regularly was having black friday sales. The bangles were going for 50% for existing customers!  I managed to buy 1 . However missed out some really nice ones  which she showed later as each customer can only get 1 piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915893
> View attachment 4915894
> View attachment 4915895
> View attachment 4915896


very pretty and shiny black , I see that u are a fan of glossy black   Happy playing fastest fingers !


----------



## emmababy

berniechocolate said:


> very pretty and shiny black , I see that u are a fan of glossy black   Happy playing fastest fingers !


Yes i am  i have several wuji bangles and accessaries. 
Oops i have cat fur all over


----------



## berniechocolate

emmababy said:


> Yes i am  i have several wuji bangles and accessaries.
> Oops i have cat fur all over
> View attachment 4915988



Gorgeous , u can be a jade model . I too have such problem when wearing black .  Except mine is dog fur haha


----------



## Juju:)

berniechocolate said:


> I restring the jade beads with a gold bead to liven things up abit . Wearing them in stacks as I like a touch of color .
> 
> Switch to one of UJ ‘s bangles I bought many years back .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915579
> View attachment 4915580


I can't stop looking at your beautiful eye candies, especially the bangle!


----------



## berniechocolate

Juju:smile: said:


> I can't stop looking at your beautiful eye candies, especially the bangle!



Thank u ! It’s one of my favorite bangles but it’s very slightly roomier compared to my other bangles . Lol my wrist are really tiny , so I have to wear it on the right hand instead


----------



## Juju:)

berniechocolate said:


> Thank u ! It’s one of my favorite bangles but it’s very slightly roomier compared to my other bangles . Lol my wrist are really tiny , so I have to wear it on the right hand instead



The bangle being slightly bigger might be a good thing for when you get older. I used to be able to fit a 52mm bangle when I was in my late teens. Now decades (more than I want to count) later I can only fit into a 54.5mm bangle. My hands are not as flexible as they used to be.


----------



## emmababy

Juju:) said:


> The bangle being slightly bigger might be a good thing for when you get older. I used to be able to fit a 52mm bangle when I was in my late teens. Now decades (more than I want to count) later I can only fit into a 54.5mm bangle. My hands are not as flexible as they used to be.


Im worried about this too so have been buying bigger bangles. Im already in my 40s. Safe to get my true size instead of bigger ones?


----------



## Juju:)

emmababy said:


> Im worried about this too so have been buying bigger bangles. Im already in my 40s. Safe to get my true size instead of bigger ones?


I'm not sure. I just recently took interest again in wearing bangles and I'm in my 50's. I'm assuming I will continue to lose flexibility and will not be able to squeeze into even the 54.5 mm bangle (It's an agate bangle. Still searching for my very own jade one, which is why I'm drooling over every one else's.) when I'm older.


----------



## SmokieDragon

I’ve been buying slightly bigger bangles since the start of my journey about 1.5 years ago. I knew I’d want to change bangles often and I can’t stand pain, LOL!


----------



## berniechocolate

Juju:smile: said:


> The bangle being slightly bigger might be a good thing for when you get older. I used to be able to fit a 52mm bangle when I was in my late teens. Now decades (more than I want to count) later I can only fit into a 54.5mm bangle. My hands are not as flexible as they used to be.



yeah that’s true , so I wear the very slightly bigger ones on my right hand .
It’s true that as we age , hands do get stiffer .  Even on my left hand I feel that the bangles that go on easier , ( I used to just put them on without soap ) but now without soap it’s very hard to get them on .

That’s also why I m now quite drawn to beads .Because they are on elastic threads easier to wear them without blue blacks .haha


----------



## Juju:)

SmokieDragon said:


> I’ve been buying slightly bigger bangles since the start of my journey about 1.5 years ago. I knew I’d want to change bangles often and I can’t stand pain, LOL!



I was hoping after taking on and off the 54.5mm bangle for the past 9 months that my hand would be more flexible and perhaps can get into the 52mm bangle. Sadly, that was not the case. It was getting too painful trying to get it on. I was afraid even if I pushed forward and managed to get it on that I might not be able to take it off. The agate has sentimental value and I did not want to risk having to break it to take it off.


----------



## Juju:)

berniechocolate said:


> yeah that’s true , so I wear the very slightly bigger ones on my right hand .
> It’s true that as we age , hands do get stiffer .  Even on my left hand I feel that the bangles that go on easier , ( I used to just put them on without soap ) but now without soap it’s very hard to get them on .
> 
> That’s also why I m now quite drawn to beads .Because they are on elastic threads easier to wear them without blue blacks .haha



Yes, after seeing your beautiful beads I want one too! I want both bangle and beads! I have jadeite fever! The only reason I haven't got one yet is I'm holding out for the 'ONE'. I've been learning and looking for about 9-10 months.


----------



## geroithe

emmababy said:


> Last night was so exciting as the live sale i watched regularly was having black friday sales. The bangles were going for 50% for existing customers!  I managed to buy 1 . However missed out some really nice ones  which she showed later as each customer can only get 1 piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915893
> View attachment 4915894
> View attachment 4915895
> View attachment 4915896


Heh I also bought one during Friday’s sale. Saw the bangle already and sent it to NGI


----------



## emmababy

geroithe said:


> Heh I also bought one during Friday’s sale. Saw the bangle already and sent it to NGI


Oh u too. Which bangle did you get? Really good sale!


----------



## geroithe

emmababy said:


> Oh u too. Which bangle did you get? Really good sale!


Will post pictures once I get it back!


----------



## SmokieDragon

How I love lavender jadeite bangles (and my little doggie)!


----------



## Silver Mom

I love your little doggie AND your gorgeous lavender jade bangle.  You are blessed.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Silver Mom said:


> I love your little doggie AND your gorgeous lavender jade bangle.  You are blessed.



Thanks so much!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Decided to wear a nephrite bangle for the first time


----------



## SmokieDragon

AJadecent Angle said:


> Decided to wear a nephrite bangle for the first time
> View attachment 4925810



You have a small wrist! What size are these?


----------



## AJadecent Angle

SmokieDragon said:


> You have a small wrist! What size are these?


They're 57mm-60mm respectively, I don't know why the camera made my wrist look smaller than it actually is!


----------



## Juju:)

AJadecent Angle said:


> They're 57mm-60mm respectively, I don't know why the camera made my wrist look smaller than it actually is!


And you have slim looking hands


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Juju:smile: said:


> And you have slim looking hands


Aww.. Thanks!


----------



## SmokieDragon

AJadecent Angle said:


> They're 57mm-60mm respectively, I don't know why the camera made my wrist look smaller than it actually is!



Well most of my bangles are around 57mm hehe so I know what the size looks like but in your picture, your bangles, hand and wrist look smaller than that


----------



## jadeitefan

My little collection. They’re all the same size except the top one, which is an oval.


----------



## Juju:)

jadeitefan said:


> View attachment 4927526
> 
> My little collection. They’re all the same size except the top one, which is an oval.


Love your collection! Especially the first and third one.


----------



## szuszuszu

Comparison of outdoor and indoor shots of my jadeite bangles.


----------



## Juju:)

szuszuszu said:


> Comparison of outdoor and indoor shots of my jadeite bangles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4928543
> View attachment 4928544
> View attachment 4928545
> View attachment 4928546


Wow! What a difference the lighting makes! It's like having another set of bangles. Were there any indoor light fixtures on in the first set of pics? If no, do you find the bangles  look like your indoor pictures when indoor lights are on?


----------



## szuszuszu

Juju:smile: said:


> Wow! What a difference the lighting makes! It's like having another set of bangles. Were there any indoor light fixtures on in the first set of pics? If no, do you find the bangles  look like your indoor pictures when indoor lights are on?


Yes jadeite is really amazing. Changes with different lighting and environment. For the indoor pic, the lighting was from the window only. No indoor lights. The outdoor pics somehow show the bangles darker than in real. I would say the indoor pics colour is the actual colour in real.


----------



## Juju:)

szuszuszu said:


> Yes jadeite is really amazing. Changes with different lighting and environment. For the indoor pic, the lighting was from the window only. No indoor lights. The outdoor pics somehow show the bangles darker than in real. I would say the indoor pics colour is the actual colour in real.


Very interesting! I'll need to keep that in mind while searching for my jadeite piece. Thanks!


----------



## szuszuszu

Juju:smile: said:


> Very interesting! I'll need to keep that in mind while searching for my jadeite piece. Thanks!


Good luck in your search for the one . Do share with us here.


----------



## Juju:)

szuszuszu said:


> Good luck in your search for the one . Do share with us here.


Thanks! Will definitely share.


----------



## teagansmum

szuszuszu said:


> Comparison of outdoor and indoor shots of my jadeite bangles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4928543
> View attachment 4928544
> View attachment 4928545
> View attachment 4928546


You're green bangle reminded me so much of mine I had to take a double look. They could be twins! Here is mine under different lighting.


----------



## szuszuszu

teagansmum said:


> You're green bangle reminded me so much of mine I had to take a double look. They could be twins! Here is mine under different lighting.


teagansmum yay bangle twins. thank you for sharing. Yours is such a gorgeous bangle and looks like it’s a chameleon. Love the shots by the light. Each time I change a bangle, I just fall in love with the bangle’s uniqueness.


----------



## teagansmum

szuszuszu said:


> teagansmum yay bangle twins. thank you for sharing. Yours is such a gorgeous bangle and looks like it’s a chameleon. Love the shots by the light. Each time I change a bangle, I just fall in love with the bangle’s uniqueness.



I too love each bangles uniqueness and how they each can change a mood. My bangle during the day is identical to the colour of yours. If they were side by side I wouldn’t know who’s is who’s. Lol


----------



## gogo94

The bangle box from Etsy finally arrived! But after putting all the bangles (and beads) in, I feel a bit uncertain....as the bangles are touching each other in the box. Not sure if it may cause damage? Wonder any of you expericne

but it’s such a good way to lay things out and clear what I can choose from.  How do u keep your bangles?


----------



## teagansmum

gogo94 said:


> The bangle box from Etsy finally arrived! But after putting all the bangles (and beads) in, I feel a bit uncertain....as the bangles are touching each other in the box. Not sure if it may cause damage? Wonder any of you expericne
> 
> but it’s such a good way to lay things out and clear what I can choose from.  How do u keep your bangles?
> 
> View attachment 4930679
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930680


You can roll cloth around the stick  so the bangles don't move around so much. That doesn't look very safe, but it's beautiful!


----------



## teagansmum

gogo94 said:


> The bangle box from Etsy finally arrived! But after putting all the bangles (and beads) in, I feel a bit uncertain....as the bangles are touching each other in the box. Not sure if it may cause damage? Wonder any of you expericne
> 
> but it’s such a good way to lay things out and clear what I can choose from.  How do u keep your bangles?
> 
> View attachment 4930679
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930680



I roll a cloth and stack my bangles so they don't bang each other then place them in a box similar to your.


----------



## gogo94

teagansmum said:


> I roll a cloth and stack my bangles so they don't bang each other then place them in a box similar to your.


Omg LOL  dunno why I didn’t think of this!!! Thank you so much!! let me try.


----------



## szuszuszu

gogo94 said:


> The bangle box from Etsy finally arrived! But after putting all the bangles (and beads) in, I feel a bit uncertain....as the bangles are touching each other in the box. Not sure if it may cause damage? Wonder any of you expericne
> 
> but it’s such a good way to lay things out and clear what I can choose from.  How do u keep your bangles?
> 
> View attachment 4930679
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930680


What a beautiful collection there! Glad you found a solution!


----------



## SmokieDragon

gogo94 said:


> The bangle box from Etsy finally arrived! But after putting all the bangles (and beads) in, I feel a bit uncertain....as the bangles are touching each other in the box. Not sure if it may cause damage? Wonder any of you expericne
> 
> but it’s such a good way to lay things out and clear what I can choose from.  How do u keep your bangles?
> 
> View attachment 4930679
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930680



You have a very beautiful collection  I have about 27 bangles and 2 bead bracelets and I leave them in the individual boxes / pouches they came in because the boxes are generally different. I have to admit that I'm not a very patient person and having to take out bangles on 1 side to get to say the middle one would probably annoy me a bit. But that's just me


----------



## AJadecent Angle

SmokieDragon said:


> You have a very beautiful collection  I have about 27 bangles and 2 bead bracelets and I leave them in the individual boxes / pouches they came in because the boxes are generally different. I have to admit that I'm not a very patient person and having to take out bangles on 1 side to get to say the middle one would probably annoy me a bit. But that's just me


This is also me honestly.   I actually always store my collections in one small pouch, then store those small pouches into one larger velvet pouch (8x10 sizes), if I get a bangle that came in those really nice cardboard boxes those will usually be given to my parents and I also stuff the bangles into the larger pouch (that is if I have any room for them )


----------



## Icyjade

Hi ladies, you can consider this sort of storage. Bangles won’t bang against each other


----------



## Icyjade

Sharing my collection of purple pendants... just cannot resist purples... 



From Kathy and the new donut is the icy glutinous variety vs the icy one on the right, so can see the grain difference but ok I don’t think people will really stare at my neck. Also can see it’s pinkish purple vs the other two.

Pics from Kathy including a neck shot since don’t want to share my ugly neck haha





Considering it an early Christmas present for myself heh


----------



## gogo94

Icyjade said:


> Hi ladies, you can consider this sort of storage. Bangles won’t bang against each other
> 
> View attachment 4931494
> 
> View attachment 4931493


This is a brilliant idea! And can save all the trouble taking out the middle one. I used to store mine in individual bag or those red paper wrapping. Sometimes I find it hard locate the one I wanted after a while.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Icyjade said:


> Sharing my collection of purple pendants... just cannot resist purples...
> View attachment 4931903
> 
> 
> From Kathy and the new donut is the icy glutinous variety vs the icy one on the right, so can see the grain difference but ok I don’t think people will really stare at my neck. Also can see it’s pinkish purple vs the other two.
> 
> Pics from Kathy including a neck shot since don’t want to share my ugly neck haha
> View attachment 4931904
> 
> View attachment 4931905
> 
> 
> Considering it an early Christmas present for myself heh



They're all beautiful!


----------



## Silver Mom

Icyjade said:


> Sharing my collection of purple pendants... just cannot resist purples...
> View attachment 4931903
> 
> 
> From Kathy and the new donut is the icy glutinous variety vs the icy one on the right, so can see the grain difference but ok I don’t think people will really stare at my neck. Also can see it’s pinkish purple vs the other two.
> 
> Pics from Kathy including a neck shot since don’t want to share my ugly neck haha
> View attachment 4931904
> 
> View attachment 4931905
> 
> 
> Considering it an early Christmas present for myself heh


YUMMY, so lovely.  Which one is your favorite?  Love them all.


----------



## Icyjade

gogo94 said:


> This is a brilliant idea! And can save all the trouble taking out the middle one. I used to store mine in individual bag or those red paper wrapping. Sometimes I find it hard locate the one I wanted after a while.



I don’t have enough bangles to buy one... I think the smallest box I saw is for 10 bangles but it’s brilliant right. Can see all the bangles at once, no dust, nice to display, etc. 



SmokieDragon said:


> They're all beautiful!





Silver Mom said:


> YUMMY, so lovely.  Which one is your favorite?  Love them all.



Awww thanks ladies! I love them all, no favorite. Think cos they are all different shapes you know? Like if all are donuts or cabs then probably will have a fav but they are so different.

And my hunt for a purple bangle continues!


----------



## Silver Mom

Icyjade said:


> I don’t have enough bangles to buy one... I think the smallest box I saw is for 10 bangles but it’s brilliant right. Can see all the bangles at once, no dust, nice to display, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww thanks ladies! I love them all, no favorite. Think cos they are all different shapes you know? Like if all are donuts or cabs then probably will have a fav but they are so different.
> 
> And my hunt for a purple bangle continues!


I love purple too.  They are very difficult to find when looking for a deep color.  Took me many years to find one that I truly liked.  But it was worth the wait.


----------



## geroithe

Sharing my newest acquisition. Finally got my very first lavender bangle!


----------



## Silver Mom

geroithe said:


> Sharing my newest acquisition. Finally got my very first lavender bangle!


Beautiful.


----------



## Juju:)

gogo94 said:


> The bangle box from Etsy finally arrived! But after putting all the bangles (and beads) in, I feel a bit uncertain....as the bangles are touching each other in the box. Not sure if it may cause damage? Wonder any of you expericne
> 
> but it’s such a good way to lay things out and clear what I can choose from.  How do u keep your bangles?
> 
> View attachment 4930679
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930680



Wow! Look at all those bangles! Like going to a candy store!


----------



## Juju:)

teagansmum said:


> I roll a cloth and stack my bangles so they don't bang each other then place them in a box similar to your.


Wow! Any beautiful collection!


----------



## Juju:)

Juju:) said:


> Wow! Any beautiful collection!


I meant another beautiful collection!


----------



## jadeitefan

teagansmum said:


> I roll a cloth and stack my bangles so they don't bang each other then place them in a box similar to your.



Amazing collection! I’m in awe at how many bangles people have. I thought my collection of 4 were already too many. Maybe it’s because I used to see elderly Asian ladies with a jade bangle and assumed people only had one that they never took off.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

jadeitefan said:


> Amazing collection! I’m in awe at how many bangles people have. I thought my collection of 4 were already too many. Maybe it’s because I used to see elderly Asian ladies with a jade bangle and assumed people only had one that they never took off.


That could always be the case    but more often than not I've seen elderly asians have a few more stashed in their boxes hidden somewhere, with just one bangle being their forever bangle until it breaks.


----------



## Beadweaver

Juju:smile: said:


> Very interesting! I'll need to keep that in mind while searching for my jadeite piece. Thanks!


----------



## Beadweaver

My new bangle! It has a tint of spring green, 10mm by 56mm, grade A.  Here it is in different light.


----------



## Juju:)

Beadweaver said:


> My new bangle! It has a tint of spring green, 10mm by 56mm, grade A.  Here it is in different light.


Ooo! Love the color! I noticed wider width bangles are available more. I wish the places I've been searching had more narrower widths.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Beadweaver said:


> My new bangle! It has a tint of spring green, 10mm by 56mm, grade A.  Here it is in different light.



I really love this! So pure and tranquil. Is this a princess round? If so, we are the same size hehe


----------



## Beadweaver

Yes, it is a princess round.  I have bangles that are 14-15mm wide and I love them, but for everyday I prefer a thinner width.  Ive spent the most on this bangle that I ever have.  It was scary, as I bought it online.  But it is my nicest by far.  Really moist, translucent, and it glows in all light.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Beadweaver said:


> Yes, it is a princess round.  I have bangles that are 14-15mm wide and I love them, but for everyday I prefer a thinner width.  Ive spent the most on this bangle that I ever have.  It was scary, as I bought it online.  But it is my nicest by far.  Really moist, translucent, and it glows in all light.



Congrats on the wonderful but daunting purchase!  I'm off to admire your photos again!


----------



## Juju:)

SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats on the wonderful but daunting purchase!  I'm off to admire your photos again!


I confess. I've looked at your pictures several times already. I live in the US and my options are limited. So online purchase is my best option, but it's hard to buy without seeing the bangle in person. Often times the additional pictures I get don't look like the pictures on the seller's website. Any tips to share for buying online?


----------



## Beadweaver

Juju:smile: said:


> I confess. I've looked at your pictures several times already. I live in the US and my options are limited. So online purchase is my best option, but it's hard to buy without seeing the bangle in person. Often times the additional pictures I get don't look like the pictures on the seller's website. Any tips to share for buying online?


Hi, I live in the US too.  Ive spent alot of time reading this thread to see what others have experienced and where they have bought.  The best advise is to make sure there is a return policy, if there is a lab report, where the lab report is from, and ask for extra pictures.


----------



## Juju:)

Juju:) said:


> I confess. I've looked at your pictures several times already. I live in the US and my options are limited. So online purchase is my best option, but it's hard to buy without seeing the bangle in person. Often times the additional pictures I get don't look like the pictures on the seller's website. Any tips to share for buying online?


Oops,





Beadweaver said:


> Hi, I live in the US too.  Ive spent alot of time reading this thread to see what others have experienced and where they have bought.  The best advise is to make sure there is a return policy, if there is a lab report, where the lab report is from, and ask for extra pictures.



Thanks! Yes, have been reading this and other threads as well. Haven't made the plunge in making my first purchase yet - mostly because I haven't found the ONE that calls to me and also at the right price point.


----------



## Juju:)

Juju:) said:


> Oops,
> 
> Thanks! Yes, have been reading this and other threads as well. Haven't made the plunge in making my first purchase yet - mostly because I haven't found the ONE that calls to me and also at the right price point.



Regarding 'Oops', still getting the hang of responding. I meant to respond to Beadweaver rather than SmokeDragon earlier.


----------



## Beadweaver

Juju:smile: said:


> Oops,
> 
> Thanks! Yes, have been reading this and other threads as well. Haven't made the plunge in making my first purchase yet - mostly because I haven't found the ONE that calls to me and also at the right price point.


You are smart to take your time.   I've bought quite a few duds in my jade learning curve.


----------



## Beadweaver

Juju:smile: said:


> Oops,
> 
> Thanks! Yes, have been reading this and other threads as well. Haven't made the plunge in making my first purchase yet - mostly because I haven't found the ONE that calls to me and also at the right price point.



These are pictures of my favorite bangles.  The blue one was half the price of the green one.  The blue has fine grain and a creamy glow. Really gorgeous,  but I would call it glutinous , I think.  
The green is so much more translucent,  you can see it in the pictures.


----------



## teagansmum

jadeitefan said:


> Amazing collection! I’m in awe at how many bangles people have. I thought my collection of 4 were already too many. Maybe it’s because I used to see elderly Asian ladies with a jade bangle and assumed people only had one that they never took off.


Thank you. Those bangles are much older ones from when I first started collecting. They are more opaque. The past few years I’ve collected mostly translucent bangles as my taste changed. I find the more translucent, the calmer I feel when wearing them. Can never have too many. Lol


----------



## Juju:)

Beadweaver said:


> These are pictures of my favorite bangles.  The blue one was half the price of the green one.  The blue has fine grain and a creamy glow. Really gorgeous,  but I would call it glutinous , I think.
> The green is so much more translucent,  you can see it in the pictures.


This is a lovely blue color! It may not be translucent, but it's just as beautiful. Hmm, I do feel calmer looking at the translucent green one!  Love them both!


----------



## Juju:)

Beadweaver said:


> You are smart to take your time.   I've bought quite a few duds in my jade learning curve.


I'm been learning and looking for almost a year now! At this rate I fear I may never find the One.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Beadweaver said:


> These are pictures of my favorite bangles.  The blue one was half the price of the green one.  The blue has fine grain and a creamy glow. Really gorgeous,  but I would call it glutinous , I think.
> The green is so much more translucent,  you can see it in the pictures.



Thanks for posting more pictures! May I find out where you bought your green one? I'm supposed to be on a bangle ban so theoretically, I shouldn't be asking, LOL! Thanks!


----------



## Beadweaver

I bought both bangles from watercrystaljade on etsy.  They have a website too. Good communication and fast shipping and they have a return policy.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Beadweaver said:


> I bought both bangles from watercrystaljade on etsy.  They have a website too. Good communication and fast shipping and they have a return policy.



Thanks so much! I think I should check it out now


----------



## raptorgrin

gogo94 said:


> The bangle box from Etsy finally arrived! But after putting all the bangles (and beads) in, I feel a bit uncertain....as the bangles are touching each other in the box. Not sure if it may cause damage? Wonder any of you expericne
> 
> but it’s such a good way to lay things out and clear what I can choose from.  How do u keep your bangles?
> 
> View attachment 4930679
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930680


I got a velvet bracelet bag from amazon. It comes with a cylinder velvet pillow inside, so the bangles stay firmly held and don't clink


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Juju:)

AJadecent Angle said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!
> View attachment 4937868



Your green bracelet looks just divine！The lavender carving reminds me to look forward to spring when I can start gardening again.

Happy Holidays everyone! Thank you for sharing pictures of your beautiful jadeite jewelry, your valuable info and advice, and for making this such as great community! Stay safe and healthy!


----------



## SmokieDragon

AJadecent Angle said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!
> View attachment 4937868



Merry Christmas and thanks for showing us some goodies today!  Love your bracelet!


----------



## Deleted 698298

Hello everybody!First time posting here, sorry if I don’t know the rules...
I’ve been trying to get a good quality jade bangle or beaded bracelet. I’m interested in jade’s qI gong properties. Some of tpfers have amazing jewels and I’m sure they know a lot about their stuff. I don’t. That’s why I’m here. Please point me to online resources for establishing jade’s origins and authenticity, also to UK/Europe based honest retailers? In the mean time, please take a look at what I got for Christmas. It’s just a very casual pendant but I don’t even know if it’s real jade stone. Help?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Consumer2much said:


> Hello everybody!First time posting here, sorry if I don’t know the rules...
> I’ve been trying to get a good quality jade bangle or beaded bracelet. I’m interested in jade’s qI gong properties. Some of tpfers have amazing jewels and I’m sure they know a lot about their stuff. I don’t. That’s why I’m here. Please point me to online resources for establishing jade’s origins and authenticity, also to UK/Europe based honest retailers? In the mean time, please take a look at what I got for Christmas. It’s just a very casual pendant but I don’t even know if it’s real jade stone. Help?
> View attachment 4938983
> 
> View attachment 4938984



Hi!! Nice to see you here!  Sorry, I don't know if it's real or not. I don't think I've seen a piece like it before.

As for jade's good properties, I'm Chinese so I've always believed but never developed an interest in it until last year when somehow something just clicked inside my brain haha

I think in my earlier days, I remember studying some information on this website https://www.mays.com.au/blogs/guides. I've somehow known about Type A jadeite being the only jadeite we should ever consider buying as other types ie Types B, C and D, due to treatments and colourings, do not last and are brittle because the treatment has ruined them structurally.

I started off buying jadeite pieces by studying this forum and The Reputable Jade Sellers List https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-reputable-jade-sellers-list.884042/. By seeing which sellers' names came up the most in a favourable way and seeing others' pieces and finding out / asking where they came from, I started buying online.

The most useful starting point is to know your size for the bangle. Then you can start looking for what fits you. This chart worked for me for buying round D-shaped bangles https://i.etsystatic.com/icm/428350....201542854_du6f0nhepy8gog0k84wg.jpg?version=0

If you would like a slightly larger fit so that you can change bangles quite frequently, just buy something 1-2 mm bigger than what the above chart shows. That's what I do.

I don't know of any sellers in UK / Europe but the sellers I buy from here in Asia all do international deliveries and that is what I rely on too, since these sellers are not based in my home country of Malaysia. My first bangle came from AAA Jadeshop on Etsy (based in Australia, delivers via normal post), quickly followed by Ultimate Jadeite or UJ on Etsy (based in Singapore with free DHL delivery) and then Mats Alice on eBay (based in the US; she doesn't deliver to Malaysia but she is ok with me sending my items to my US freight forwarder, LOL). I then also discovered JadeiteRoom on Etsy (based in HK with free normal postage).

I have actually bought a few bangles each from these sellers and my favourites from those listed above are Mats Alice (quality, range of products, responsive, pricing) and UJ (responsive, quality, good disclosure and a lot of bangles to choose from).

My most recent bangles, however, have come from different sellers. Of late, I have been loving products from Li-Hong Jade in Singapore (I communicate with them via IG but they recently set up a website and they have FedEx delivery) and Yok Dee Jadeite on Etsy or her website (free DHL). In addition to bangles, I have also bought other items such as pendants and rings from them. I have also customised quite a few items with Yok Dee. I am really into lavender coloured bangles and the recent bangles I bought from Li-Hong and Yok Dee are lavender or lavender and green bangles.

Having said that, I also have a lavender bangle from JadeiteRoom and a mixed lavender and green one from Mats Alice but somehow the feeling from the bangles from Li-Hong and Yok Dee is better.


----------



## Deleted 698298

Thanks so much Smokie! I bet you knew I was referring to your bangles mentioned above


----------



## Deleted 698298

Just bought my first bangle from JadeiteRoom. I'm not savvy at all when comes to buying jade and perhaps I even overpaid but you live and you learn, right? Most important to me is that it’s grade A...I’m now planning to explore other venues too. What do you ladies think about buying pre-loved jade bangles? Do you believe they might be charged with someone else’s  energy, is it a bad idea to get pre-loved? I’m very curious to hear your opinions.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Consumer2much said:


> Just bought my first bangle from JadeiteRoom. I'm not savvy at all when comes to buying jade and perhaps I even overpaid but you live and you learn, right? Most important to me is that it’s grade A...I’m now planning to explore other venues too. What do you ladies think about buying pre-loved jade bangles? Do you believe they might be charged with someone else’s  energy, is it a bad idea to get pre-loved? I’m very curious to hear your opinions.


I feel like it depends if you believe that owning a pre-loved jade piece would bring bad luck or not, personally I can't get myself to believe it even when it's just a tad cheaper for whatever reason (possible chipping or cracking from banging on it, or natural  stonelines)
Now I do agree that it's better to overpay (abit) for a Grade A Jade, but of course don't overpay for a natural piece if you don't think the quality of the jade doesn't match the price. There are people who did buy from JadeiteRoom that saw her raise the price based on # of favorites a piece has, so do be careful of that.
Also there's always a chance that the seller would allow some bargaining/ haggling if you disagree with their prices so it doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## Juju:)

Consumer2much said:


> Just bought my first bangle from JadeiteRoom. I'm not savvy at all when comes to buying jade and perhaps I even overpaid but you live and you learn, right? Most important to me is that it’s grade A...I’m now planning to explore other venues too. What do you ladies think about buying pre-loved jade bangles? Do you believe they might be charged with someone else’s  energy, is it a bad idea to get pre-loved? I’m very curious to hear your opinions.


Congratulations! Feel free to share pictures when you get it.


----------



## Juju:)

AJadecent Angle said:


> I feel like it depends if you believe that owning a pre-loved jade piece would bring bad luck or not, personally I can't get myself to believe it even when it's just a tad cheaper for whatever reason (possible chipping or cracking from banging on it, or natural  stonelines)
> Now I do agree that it's better to overpay (abit) for a Grade A Jade, but of course don't overpay for a natural piece if you don't think the quality of the jade doesn't match the price. There are people who did buy from JadeiteRoom that saw her raise the price based on # of favorites a piece has, so do be careful of that.
> Also there's always a chance that the seller would allow some bargaining/ haggling if you disagree with their prices so it doesn't hurt to try.


I wonder if you can 'cleanse'  pre-loved jadeite like you would for other stones?


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Juju:smile: said:


> I wonder if you can 'cleanse'  pre-loved jadeite like you would for other stones?


You probably could do so with all other crystals and stones. My father just throws it in a large amethyst geode


----------



## Juju:)

AJadecent Angle said:


> You probably could do so with all other crystals and stones. My father just throws it in a large amethyst geode


Interesting. Thanks for sharing this info!


----------



## teagansmum

Consumer2much said:


> Just bought my first bangle from JadeiteRoom. I'm not savvy at all when comes to buying jade and perhaps I even overpaid but you live and you learn, right? Most important to me is that it’s grade A...I’m now planning to explore other venues too. What do you ladies think about buying pre-loved jade bangles? Do you believe they might be charged with someone else’s  energy, is it a bad idea to get pre-loved? I’m very curious to hear your opinions.



My permanent bangle was preloved and kept in a safety deposit box for 20 years before coming to me. I love the comfort fit of the vintage bangles and prefer them over the new ones. There are many ways to cleanse them of past energies. I like to put mine in warm water and salt and leave them in the sunlight or moonlight for an hour or so. I also add a bit of olive oil to gloss them up.


----------



## Junkenpo

Consumer2much said:


> Just bought my first bangle from JadeiteRoom. I'm not savvy at all when comes to buying jade and perhaps I even overpaid but you live and you learn, right? Most important to me is that it’s grade A...I’m now planning to explore other venues too. What do you ladies think about buying pre-loved jade bangles? Do you believe they might be charged with someone else’s  energy, is it a bad idea to get pre-loved? I’m very curious to hear your opinions.




Quite a few of my bangles are pre-loved. Iʻm only a little superstitious, and if I can get a good bargain I figure out a way to make it work for me.  I usually take them to the beach with me and wear them swimming, thinking positive thoughts.  Most of the time that works.  I had one that needed to be paired with another one I already owned before it felt "cleared" and like mine.


----------



## Deleted 698298

Thank you all for your invaluable input! I’m definitely going to explore pre-loved route  As to my order from JadeiteRoom, well, it had to be cancelled because delivery time was nearly 2 months due to covid airmail disruptions! Ling was cool about it even though her policy is not to cancel. I think I will buy from her when the travel disruptions are minimal again.
I did make another purchase this time local purchase from JadeWorldByBai on Etsy. Bai’s shop looks really promising, she claims to sell only grade A jade and prices are fair. Let’s see what happens when I receive my bangle.


----------



## SmokieDragon

So fascinating to learn about cleansing pre-loved bangles!


----------



## Juju:)

AJadecent Angle said:


> You probably could do so with all other crystals and stones. My father just throws it in a large amethyst geode


Ooo! Now I have an excuse to get a bigger geode! I've always loved geodes because they are so pretty. Never knew that they are good for cleansing. Thanks for this info!


----------



## Juju:)

Junkenpo said:


> Quite a few of my bangles are pre-loved. Iʻm only a little superstitious, and if I can get a good bargain I figure out a way to make it work for me.  I usually take them to the beach with me and wear them swimming, thinking positive thoughts.  Most of the time that works.  I had one that needed to be paired with another one I already owned before it felt "cleared" and like mine.


I'm learning so much about cleansing! Thank you!


----------



## jadeitefan

My Edwards black nephrite (from Wyoming) bangle just arrived in time to ring in the new year! Happy, healthy 2021, everyone!


----------



## Junkenpo

jadeitefan said:


> My Edwards black nephrite (from Wyoming) bangle just arrived in time to ring in the new year! Happy, healthy 2021, everyone!


Beautiful!  An edwards black is on my wish list.


----------



## Junkenpo

Happy New Year all!

I donʻt have anything new for the new year, but here's a shot of some of my pre-loved clip earrings (the last on the right are screw backs).


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Juju:smile: said:


> Ooo! Now I have an excuse to get a bigger geode! I've always loved geodes because they are so pretty. Never knew that they are good for cleansing. Thanks for this info!


No problem! Do have someone strong carry a large geode though (my father bought an est. 43kg geode for reference), especially since how surprisingly sharp amethyst can be so word of warning for your hands and stones that are soft and can definitely be chipped. (Luckily jade isn't easily chipped)


----------



## Juju:)

AJadecent Angle said:


> No problem! Do have someone strong carry a large geode though (my father bought an est. 43kg geode for reference), especially since how surprisingly sharp amethyst can be so word of warning for your hands and stones that are soft and can definitely be chipped. (Luckily jade isn't easily chipped)


Wow! That is a big geode! The couple I have can fit in my palm.lol.


----------



## Deleted 698298

My first jade bangle arrived! As a total newbie didn’t even know how to choose a size, quality and price...Now I can tell that 57mm fits me really well, the shade of green I got (which has a bit more warmth in it than what photo shows) is so lovely, and the price was good too. It is a real Jadeite, by all means not pure and clear, yet pleasant to look at, surprisingly heavy and Im happy with my Etsy first ever jade bangle purchase! 


Here with aquamarine for comparison
What do you ladies think? What should be the idea behind jadeite bangle, is clarity really the ultimate goal or perhaps colour? Read somewhere that white jade is most common and cheapest. Please share you thoughts and don’t hold back


----------



## SmokieDragon

Consumer2much said:


> View attachment 4944372
> 
> My first jade bangle arrived! As a total newbie didn’t even know how to choose a size, quality and price...Now I can tell that 57mm fits me really well, the shade of green I got (which has a bit more warmth in it than what photo shows) is so lovely, and the price was good too. It is a real Jadeite, by all means not pure and clear, yet pleasant to look at, surprisingly heavy and Im happy with my Etsy first ever jade bangle purchase!
> View attachment 4944375
> 
> Here with aquamarine for comparison
> What do you ladies think? What should be the idea behind jadeite bangle, is clarity really the ultimate goal or perhaps colour? Read somewhere that white jade is most common and cheapest. Please share you thoughts and don’t hold back



Congrats and Happy New Year! I love your bangle - it's very calming and is a very pretty shade of green. Is it translucent? Ie when you hold it up to the light and tap on its outside, do you see the shadow of your finger doing so?

In terms of jadeite, I only have one partially white bangle but for nephrite, I have a white bangle and beads too. So is white common for jadeite, hmm not based on my collection.

Clarity aka glassiness or high degree of iciness such that it glows is a high goal, but such bangles are not cheap and for our size of 57mm (yes, me too!!), they are really hard to come by. I would love to have such an icy bangle that it glows but then again, cost is a factor and I would be terribly afraid of breaking it as well. So I'm happy now with my many lavender bangles, and other colours too hehe!  For glowiness, I have an icy faint lavender ring


----------



## Deleted 698298

Thanks for your comment SmokieDragon. The bangle is growing on me I have to say. Despite being really grainy and textured, I tried to view my finger against it in daylight and saw only a faint shadow, its colour is quite lovely and becasue of inconsistent structure throughout there are areas with almost see through quality...really like that! Also, it’s so shiny and greasy as if it just got a proper polish. I paid very little for it and am happy, can wear without constant worrying. But yes, one day (probably soon haha) I’m going to get an icy, transparent ring! I’m into jade now


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Consumer2much said:


> View attachment 4944372
> 
> My first jade bangle arrived! As a total newbie didn’t even know how to choose a size, quality and price...Now I can tell that 57mm fits me really well, the shade of green I got (which has a bit more warmth in it than what photo shows) is so lovely, and the price was good too. It is a real Jadeite, by all means not pure and clear, yet pleasant to look at, surprisingly heavy and Im happy with my Etsy first ever jade bangle purchase!
> View attachment 4944375
> 
> Here with aquamarine for comparison
> What do you ladies think? What should be the idea behind jadeite bangle, is clarity really the ultimate goal or perhaps colour? Read somewhere that white jade is most common and cheapest. Please share you thoughts and don’t hold back


I feel like color saturation is just as important as transparency and clarity, now if you really wanted the best of both worlds then you're bank account would be nonexistent right now (yes it's that expensive  )
In my personal opinion a icy/glassy type of jade is more suitable and versatile for casual wear or elegant wear whereas jades with bright colors and are very saturated seem more fitting for when you're going in some high class event that asks you to dress your best.


----------



## Deleted 698298

Yes, online browsing jade constantly these days I can definitely see what crazy prices it can reach. And thanks for your comment, quite interesting what you said about the dress code.


----------



## Juju:)

Consumer2much said:


> View attachment 4944372
> 
> My first jade bangle arrived! As a total newbie didn’t even know how to choose a size, quality and price...Now I can tell that 57mm fits me really well, the shade of green I got (which has a bit more warmth in it than what photo shows) is so lovely, and the price was good too. It is a real Jadeite, by all means not pure and clear, yet pleasant to look at, surprisingly heavy and Im happy with my Etsy first ever jade bangle purchase!
> View attachment 4944375
> 
> Here with aquamarine for comparison
> What do you ladies think? What should be the idea behind jadeite bangle, is clarity really the ultimate goal or perhaps colour? Read somewhere that white jade is most common and cheapest. Please share you thoughts and don’t hold back



Congratulations on your first jade bangle! The green color complements your aquamarine nicely! It reminds me of spring and I'm already looking forward to it.


----------



## jadeitefan

Consumer2much said:


> View attachment 4944372
> 
> My first jade bangle arrived! As a total newbie didn’t even know how to choose a size, quality and price...Now I can tell that 57mm fits me really well, the shade of green I got (which has a bit more warmth in it than what photo shows) is so lovely, and the price was good too. It is a real Jadeite, by all means not pure and clear, yet pleasant to look at, surprisingly heavy and Im happy with my Etsy first ever jade bangle purchase!
> View attachment 4944375
> 
> Here with aquamarine for comparison
> What do you ladies think? What should be the idea behind jadeite bangle, is clarity really the ultimate goal or perhaps colour? Read somewhere that white jade is most common and cheapest. Please share you thoughts and don’t hold back


I usually go by what I like in terms of color first (ie. usually whites/light lavenders/apple greens are the shades I seem to gravitate towards). And if the bangle has the color I'm looking for AND has a finer grain texture AND is translucent AND doesn't have stone lines or chips, (and in the right price range), then it's a possible purchase!


----------



## SmokieDragon

So happy that my ring arrived today


----------



## Deleted 698298

Omg I bought another one...


(this is sellers photo, I’ll take mine when it’s sunny)
It has a beautiful high pitch chime. I can now see what difference quality makes. Will definitely be shopping for special jade at some point in the future


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi all!  Hope everyone is settling into a calm weekend.  My latest preloved pendant arrived recently.  I havenʻt done any tests, so I donʻt know for sure about actual stone type or grade, but Iʻm super happy with it.  It is slightly larger than I expected and nice and heavy.  There are no makers marks or metal content marks, but the seller said it was sterling. I forgot to take a picture of it when it arrived, and I did polish it and it cleaned up nicely.

I think this might go into regular rotation.  I rarely wear anything other than my monkey/ruyi pendant, but I adore this acquisition.  







repost Monkey pendant


----------



## teagansmum

Junkenpo said:


> Hi all!  Hope everyone is settling into a calm weekend.  My latest preloved pendant arrived recently.  I havenʻt done any tests, so I donʻt know for sure about actual stone type or grade, but Iʻm super happy with it.  It is slightly larger than I expected and nice and heavy.  There are no makers marks or metal content marks, but the seller said it was sterling. I forgot to take a picture of it when it arrived, and I did polish it and it cleaned up nicely.
> 
> I think this might go into regular rotation.  I rarely wear anything other than my monkey/ruyi pendant, but I adore this acquisition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> repost Monkey pendant


Great find! I love the design and especially love jade and sterling! ❤
The etching in the silver is beautiful.


----------



## Hermes Zen

Junkenpo said:


> Hi all!  Hope everyone is settling into a calm weekend.  My latest preloved pendant arrived recently.  I havenʻt done any tests, so I donʻt know for sure about actual stone type or grade, but Iʻm super happy with it.  It is slightly larger than I expected and nice and heavy.  There are no makers marks or metal content marks, but the seller said it was sterling. I forgot to take a picture of it when it arrived, and I did polish it and it cleaned up nicely.
> 
> I think this might go into regular rotation.  I rarely wear anything other than my monkey/ruyi pendant, but I adore this acquisition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> repost Monkey pendant


Hi,  I'm new to this thread. Happy to have discovered it!!  I love your carved monkey jade!! It reminds me of a Gumps piece!! They have wonderful wonderful jade.


----------



## DiorCA

SmokieDragon said:


> So happy that my ring arrived today
> 
> View attachment 4946555
> View attachment 4946556


This is gorgeous! Love the dainty side details as they stand out yet allow the jade to take centre stage! Beautiful!!! Elegant!!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

DiorCA said:


> This is gorgeous! Love the dainty side details as they stand out yet allow the jade to take centre stage! Beautiful!!! Elegant!!!!




Thanks so much!


----------



## snowbell09

I'm so loving my matchy pendant and bracelet!  Still on the lookout for a pair of pretty 18K lavender earrings.


----------



## Hermes Zen

snowbell09 said:


> I'm so loving my matchy pendant and bracelet!  Still on the lookout for a pair of pretty 18K lavender earrings.


I LOVE lavender jade! Congrats on finding these beauties!!


----------



## Junkenpo

snowbell09 said:


> I'm so loving my matchy pendant and bracelet!  Still on the lookout for a pair of pretty 18K lavender earrings.




Beautiful!  Lavender is such a precious color.  Itʻs hard to find with good saturation and/or translucency.


----------



## Ctang24

I was gifted a beautiful jade bangle that I love but unfortunately fits me a little loose. Any ideas on how I can wear it without banging it or clinking on my watch?


----------



## lehu07

Went out for lunch today...took a shot of my bangle as the colour looks nice against my batik pants 



One of my newly acquired pieces.
Love the honey yellow colour.


----------



## Junkenpo

Ctang24 said:


> I was gifted a beautiful jade bangle that I love but unfortunately fits me a little loose. Any ideas on how I can wear it without banging it or clinking on my watch?



Itʻs always nice to be gifted with jade!  

With my largest bangles, I usually shove them up on my arm until they donʻt move, or I wear a bumper inbetween the 2 items (usually either a wood or plastic bracelet).



lehu07 said:


> Went out for lunch today...took a shot of my bangle as the colour looks nice against my batik pants
> 
> One of my newly acquired pieces.
> Love the honey yellow colour.



Your bangle does look great in that light!  And I love the yellow on that piece, very bright and happy.  Wear it in good health!


----------



## SmokieDragon

lehu07 said:


> Went out for lunch today...took a shot of my bangle as the colour looks nice against my batik pants
> View attachment 4969910
> 
> 
> One of my newly acquired pieces.
> Love the honey yellow colour.
> View attachment 4969913




Love your bangle and bi pendant! Interestingly, I love wearing white gold chains with pieces with yellow gold bails too


----------



## bobo17

I'm interested in buying my mom a jade pendant for her upcoming birthday. Would you have any shops/websites that you recommend that will ship to the US? Thank you very much!


----------



## MJDaisy

snowbell09 said:


> I'm so loving my matchy pendant and bracelet!  Still on the lookout for a pair of pretty 18K lavender earrings.


may I ask where you purchased this beautiful bangle? lavender is my favorite jade.


----------



## Hermes Zen

bobo17 said:


> I'm interested in buying my mom a jade pendant for her upcoming birthday. Would you have any shops/websites that you recommend that will ship to the US? Thank you very much!


Hi, I buy my jade from Gumps of SF. That's the only place I trust jade because there are really good fakes. I'm not an expert to detect. They ship. They have more inventory than what's on their website. If you want a contact, please send me a pm.


----------



## SmokieDragon

bobo17 said:


> I'm interested in buying my mom a jade pendant for her upcoming birthday. Would you have any shops/websites that you recommend that will ship to the US? Thank you very much!



You can try Mats Alice on eBay https://www.ebay.com/str/matsalicej...Pendant/_i.html?_storecat=29754389018&_sop=16


----------



## MJDaisy

SmokieDragon said:


> You can try Mats Alice on eBay https://www.ebay.com/str/matsalicej...Pendant/_i.html?_storecat=29754389018&_sop=16


I just bought THREE bangles from her and love them all  she is so sweet and responsive.


----------



## udalrike

Love to wear jade again these days.
These 2 bangles are from Ultimate jadeite and from a seller from Thailand.
They are not my most expensive ones, but I like them very much. In a way I feel that they symbolize strength.


----------



## Junkenpo

udalrike said:


> Love to wear jade again these days.
> These 2 bangles are from Ultimate jadeite and from a seller from Thailand.
> They are not my most expensive ones, but I like them very much. In a way I feel that they symbolize strength.



Uli!  Happy New Year... lovely bangles.  I especially like the carved one.   Last "new" bangle for me was the faceted black one, though I havenʻt worn it much since Iʻm still stuck wearing ʻŌpeʻapeʻa, gotta lose probably 4-5kg till it comes off.


----------



## udalrike

Happy new year to you too, dear Junkenpo! You are not the only one who would like to lose weight...


----------



## udalrike

Today


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> Beautiful!  Lavender is such a precious color.  Itʻs hard to find with good saturation and/or translucency.


JKP, I have heard that lavender jade tends to not be as translucent because it has a tendency to have more snow/clouds in it.  Maybe that is why the icy lavenders are not as intense as other colors.  Have you heard that too?


----------



## Silver Mom

udalrike said:


> Today


Hi there, nice to see you back again!  Hope your holidays were awesome.


----------



## SmokieDragon

I’ve been wearing my lavender oval bangle for 1.5 years now. Just yesterday, I decided to try it out with the uneven coloured part facing up for variety. I am pleasantly surprised to discover that it fits better this way because it stays in place (instead of rolling down off and on), which also means that my middle mixed gold bracelet doesn’t roll underneath it anymore and it also keeps a distance away from my white gold FOPE bracelet. It’s like an all-new experience


----------



## SmokieDragon

Meanwhile on my other wrist, I have a bluish green bangle with 2 yellow patches. I’m still trying to capture more of its blue side hehe


----------



## snowbell09

MJDaisy said:


> may I ask where you purchased this beautiful bangle? lavender is my favorite jade.


Hi!  I bought mine from a local FB Live Seller. I'm located in Singapore. 
Good luck in finding your jade!  I'm sure you will!


----------



## tosh

My new Jade Shamballa bracelet. 
Its the first piece of Jade that I own. 
 Thanks for looking.

View attachment 4978979


----------



## tosh

My new Jade Shamballa bracelet. 
Its the first piece of Jade that I own. 
 Thanks for looking.


----------



## Queen J

It’s the 3rd of February and definitely been awhile since I’ve posted, with that said......Happy New Year!

A couple weeks ago my Aunt gifted me with a lavender jade bangle that she had.. It’s a bit too small for me, I could soap up my hand and "work it" on but it’ll be painful.. I’m pretty sure painful to remove too.

In 2019 she gave me 3 bracelets that she no longer wears or wants. The Mings jade was her mother’s bracelet (my Grandmother), she thought I should have it. Not much color to it but it was Grandma’s....need to snap some photos later.


----------



## snowbell09

Queen J said:


> It’s the 3rd of February and definitely been awhile since I’ve posted, with that said......Happy New Year!
> 
> A couple weeks ago my Aunt gifted me with a lavender jade bangle that she had.. It’s a bit too small for me, I could soap up my hand and "work it" on but it’ll be painful.. I’m pretty sure painful to remove too.
> 
> In 2019 she gave me 3 bracelets that she no longer wears or wants. The Mings jade was her mother’s bracelet (my Grandmother), she thought I should have it. Not much color to it but it was Grandma’s....need to snap some photos later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979330


This is such a gem! Deep purple and colour still showing well outdoor, in the sun I reckon.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Queen J said:


> It’s the 3rd of February and definitely been awhile since I’ve posted, with that said......Happy New Year!
> 
> A couple weeks ago my Aunt gifted me with a lavender jade bangle that she had.. It’s a bit too small for me, I could soap up my hand and "work it" on but it’ll be painful.. I’m pretty sure painful to remove too.
> 
> In 2019 she gave me 3 bracelets that she no longer wears or wants. The Mings jade was her mother’s bracelet (my Grandmother), she thought I should have it. Not much color to it but it was Grandma’s....need to snap some photos later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979330



As a lavender fan, I'm drooling!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

SmokieDragon said:


> As a lavender fan, I'm drooling!


I can relate, although I refuse to guess how much her aunt paid for such a deep lavender bangle!
Oh yeah reminds me I bought (and still paying) 4 bangles from matsalice in which she was incredibly kind on reserving them for me and arrived today! I swear my camera lighting isn't doing it any justice either


----------



## udalrike

Wonderful bangles, ladies!

My Hetian green one and Guatemalan blue one together


----------



## berniechocolate

Didn’t check in for awhile  . Was busy for abit , and 2020 just flew past it seems .

Current favorites


----------



## berniechocolate

I showed this to some jade friends , who advised  , that I already have icy white bangles , maybe I should give it a skip .

We all like different things in life , some like jewellery better , some are into pearls . But like my hubby says , life’s so short. Why worry about what others think ? You have to please yourself first , he told me he ‘d buy it for me in a heart beat .

It might not be as icy as the other highly translucent icy bangles I have . But it’s still fairly translucent and I love the tiny cute vivid purple speck .  Good thing is , it’s flawless without stonelines , or defects . Very clean  . Really happy that I took the plunge . It’s a keeper ! Arrived yesterday by FED EX . Happy !


----------



## berniechocolate

Queen J said:


> It’s the 3rd of February and definitely been awhile since I’ve posted, with that said......Happy New Year!
> 
> A couple weeks ago my Aunt gifted me with a lavender jade bangle that she had.. It’s a bit too small for me, I could soap up my hand and "work it" on but it’ll be painful.. I’m pretty sure painful to remove too.
> 
> In 2019 she gave me 3 bracelets that she no longer wears or wants. The Mings jade was her mother’s bracelet (my Grandmother), she thought I should have it. Not much color to it but it was Grandma’s....need to snap some photos later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979330



The purple is so pretty !!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

berniechocolate said:


> I showed this to some jade friends , and some mentioned , that I already have icy white bangles , maybe I should give it a skip .
> 
> We all like different things in life , some like jewellery better , some are into pearls . But like my hubby says , life’s so short. Why worry about what others think ? You have to please yourself first , he told me he ‘d buy it for me in a heart beat .
> 
> It might not be as icy as the other highly translucent icy bangles I have . But it’s still fairly translucent and I love the tiny cute vivid purple speck .  Good thing is , it’s flawless without stonelines , or defects . Very clean  . Really happy that I took the plunge . It’s a keeper ! Arrived yesterday by FED EX .
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4981046
> 
> View attachment 4981047
> View attachment 4981051



That purple speck is so unique! A lovely choice


----------



## Queen J

snowbell09 said:


> This is such a gem! Deep purple and colour still showing well outdoor, in the sun I reckon.


Hi snowbell09,
It was a dreary day but I still managed to snap a few shots. The bracelet is very gorgeous IRL but smallish for me. If I manage to put it on I’m afraid I‘ll stay.
Thanks for your comments


----------



## Queen J

berniechocolate said:


> The purple is so pretty !!!
> [/QUOTE
> Thank you for the sweet comment


----------



## Icyjade

Queen J said:


> It’s the 3rd of February and definitely been awhile since I’ve posted, with that said......Happy New Year!
> 
> A couple weeks ago my Aunt gifted me with a lavender jade bangle that she had.. It’s a bit too small for me, I could soap up my hand and "work it" on but it’ll be painful.. I’m pretty sure painful to remove too.
> 
> In 2019 she gave me 3 bracelets that she no longer wears or wants. The Mings jade was her mother’s bracelet (my Grandmother), she thought I should have it. Not much color to it but it was Grandma’s....need to snap some photos later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979330



What a beautiful bangle!


----------



## Queen J

Icyjade said:


> What a beautiful bangle!.


Icyjade,
Thank you for your kind comment. .


----------



## SomethingSinful

Picked up this vintage Potter & Mellen Jade and 14k white gold ring for a steal. I’m so pleased with it!
Please excuse the cat hair peaking through my fingers in the photo.


----------



## raptorgrin

Ctang24 said:


> I was gifted a beautiful jade bangle that I love but unfortunately fits me a little loose. Any ideas on how I can wear it without banging it or clinking on my watch?


I buy silicon bangles on amazon that are designed for people to chew on.


----------



## raptorgrin

This is my Oval, I think it is Canadian nephrite. Don’t wear very often because it’s hard to stack with others and avoid clinking


----------



## berniechocolate

SomethingSinful said:


> Picked up this vintage Potter & Mellen Jade and 14k white gold ring for a steal. I’m so pleased with it!
> Please excuse the cat hair peaking through my fingers in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4984039


This looks really regal . The setting looks modern enough with a retro vibe ! You must be really pleased with your purchase


----------



## berniechocolate

In mandarin 大红大紫. Literally means big red , big purple . Something suspicious for Chinese folks .
Wearing a Li - Hong lavender heart pendant that the husband bought me many years ago ( coincidentally around when I started to join this jade thread .） With purple speckle .

Happy Chinese New Year and happy holidays to y’all celebrating the festives with your loved ones ‘


----------



## SmokieDragon

berniechocolate said:


> In mandarin 大红大紫. Literally means big red , big purple . Something suspicious for Chinese folks .
> Wearing a Li - Hong lavender heart pendant that the husband bought me many years ago ( coincidentally around when I started to join this jade thread . With purple speckle .
> 
> Happy Chinese New Year and happy holidays to y’all celebrating the festives with your loved ones ‘
> 
> View attachment 4986867



Happy Chinese New Year to you too and that is a lovely pendant!


----------



## berniechocolate

SmokieDragon said:


> Happy Chinese New Year to you too and that is a lovely pendant!



thank you ! Not sure if you are Chinese or having festive holidays where you are .  But hoping you are well and safe , and hopefully 2021 is a better year for us all ❤️


----------



## SmokieDragon

berniechocolate said:


> thank you ! Not sure if you are Chinese or having festive holidays where you are .  But hoping you are well and safe , and hopefully 2021 is a better year for us all ❤



I'm Chinese and thankfully there are festive holidays for us too in Malaysia  Here's to a better year!


----------



## DiorCA

Hi Friends, 
I'm a newbie to the Jade Bangle world and would like to seek your opinion pls. I can across this jade bangle and as I was about to purchase, I found out that there was line in the bangle. It looks like an internal crack line to me, but I was informed by the SA that it's a natural "vein" of the stone. 
I would really appreciate your kind advice! Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## Junkenpo

DiorCA said:


> Hi Friends,
> I'm a newbie to the Jade Bangle world and would like to seek your opinion pls. I can across this jade bangle and as I was about to purchase, I found out that there was line in the bangle. It looks like an internal crack line to me, but I was informed by the SA that it's a natural "vein" of the stone.
> I would really appreciate your kind advice! Thank you so much in advance.



It is possible to have healed stone lines internally. Stone lines donʻt necessarily mean there is a crack or that the bangle is weak.  Does the bangle have a high, clear chime? Have you tried it on?  Does the seller have a good return policy? 

I have a couple of bangles that have stone lines and are strong.  They were comparatively inexpensive, though.  Hereʻs a couple of old pics. 

I call this one DW.  Internal pic, and then one in daylight with a slimmer princess.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Happy Chinese New Year to those who are celebrating! Enjoying my teardrop earrings and mystic knot at home today


----------



## estrellita

Hello! I’m a newbie. I posted this question in the wrong forum , was kindly redirected to this thread
I purchased a bangle from a coworker who travelled in Asia. Under the UV light, there are lines (not sure if they are cracks or natural lines) that glow. Does anyone experienced the same issue? 

I am fairly new to jadeites, purchased a UV light to spot real/fake jade (as seen on videos) . My first two online purchases have nothing like this.


----------



## DiorCA

Junkenpo said:


> It is possible to have healed stone lines internally. Stone lines donʻt necessarily mean there is a crack or that the bangle is weak.  Does the bangle have a high, clear chime? Have you tried it on?  Does the seller have a good return policy?
> 
> I have a couple of bangles that have stone lines and are strong.  They were comparatively inexpensive, though.  Hereʻs a couple of old pics.
> 
> I call this one DW.  Internal pic, and then one in daylight with a slimmer princess.


Thank you so much Junkenpo for your time in sharing your experience with me. I feel more assured now that I have heard from you. Please may I ask, how a good return policy is defined? Is seven days from date of purchase considered a good return policy?


----------



## AJadecent Angle

estrellita said:


> Hello! I’m a newbie. I posted this question in the wrong forum , was kindly redirected to this thread
> I purchased a bangle from a coworker who travelled in Asia. Under the UV light, there are lines (not sure if they are cracks or natural lines) that glow. Does anyone experienced the same issue?
> 
> I am fairly new to jadeites, purchased a UV light to spot real/fake jade (as seen on videos) . My first two online purchases have nothing like this.


Hello! As Junkenpo said in reputable jade sellers thread, this could just be the wax filling in the surfacing stonelines/cracks in the bangle as UV usually detects mineral/foreign intrusion in jade pieces (usually they can detect treated jade but of course, this isn't failsafe unfortunately)
You can always have it certified by Mason Kay/GIA if your coworker bought an expensive bangle with translucent texture, if it's opaque then you don't have to worry about it since opaque jade are almost never treated and retain a humble, earthy look to it.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

DiorCA said:


> Thank you so much Junkenpo for your time in sharing your experience with me. I feel more assured now that I have heard from you. Please may I ask, how a good return policy is defined? Is seven days from date of purchase considered a good return policy?


I agree with Junkenpo, healed stonelines doesn't hinder the jade's tenacious quality a whole lot. In my opinion it's a good sign that the piece is not treated cause strong bleaching to a jade like this will remove those sorts of feature which then renders it fragile (and dangerous to your skin). I think healed stonelines give jade pieces a charming look to it and make it stand out from other pieces.
For good return policy, I think at least 5 days from purchase, return, and refund if dissatisfied is a good policy, and if there's a chance that the piece is treated upon recertification when seller has said it's untreated, lifetime refund is to be issued no matter what, if they refuse then you refute with a picture of the certificate + report them to whatever ecommerce site they're using.


----------



## VintageyGirl

Hi everyone! I’m new to this thread but but have been obsessively reading (stalking ) all your posts from 2015 so I feel like I know all the regulars on this thread very well haha. Jade is my recent major obsession though I have always liked jade esp bangles. I recently made my 1st major jade bangle purchase at UJ. A Tri or 4 coloured bangle (vivid green, russet brown, pale lavender, pale yellow-green?) which I was drawn to though I actually was looking for white and brown bangles. Here it is! The other side is like an almost soft yellow  it’s an Oval which fits my flat wrist well and fine grained. Thanks for indulging my jade obsession!


----------



## VintageyGirl

berniechocolate said:


> In mandarin 大红大紫. Literally means big red , big purple . Something suspicious for Chinese folks .
> Wearing a Li - Hong lavender heart pendant that the husband bought me many years ago ( coincidentally around when I started to join this jade thread .） With purple speckle .
> 
> Happy Chinese New Year and happy holidays to y’all celebrating the festives with your loved ones ‘
> 
> View attachment 4986867


Love the icy Princess bangle with that unique purple dot  Heart shaped pendant is very special too!


----------



## SmokieDragon

VintageyGirl said:


> Hi everyone! I’m new to this thread but but have been obsessively reading (stalking ) all your posts from 2015 so I feel like I know all the regulars on this thread very well haha. Jade is my recent major obsession though I have always liked jade esp bangles. I recently made my 1st major jade bangle purchase at UJ. A Tri or 4 coloured bangle (vivid green, russet brown, pale lavender, pale yellow-green?) which I was drawn to though I actually was looking for white and brown bangles. Here it is! The other side is like an almost soft yellow  it’s an Oval which fits my flat wrist well and fine grained. Thanks for indulging my jade obsession!



Congrats and those are some lovely colours!


----------



## udalrike

Loving all your jades!
Bernie, wow!!!!!!!

A horse ring, Tahitians and a jade bangle today


----------



## udalrike

The horse has got garnet eyes


----------



## Junkenpo

VintageyGirl said:


> Hi everyone! I’m new to this thread but but have been obsessively reading (stalking ) all your posts from 2015 so I feel like I know all the regulars on this thread very well haha. Jade is my recent major obsession though I have always liked jade esp bangles. I recently made my 1st major jade bangle purchase at UJ. A Tri or 4 coloured bangle (vivid green, russet brown, pale lavender, pale yellow-green?) which I was drawn to though I actually was looking for white and brown bangles. Here it is! The other side is like an almost soft yellow  it’s an Oval which fits my flat wrist well and fine grained. Thanks for indulging my jade obsession!



Welcome!  Jade is a fun addiction. The nice thing is that there are price points for entry at any level.   Your bangle is lovely!  The variety of colors and being able to spin it around to so youʻve got something new to look at... how great is that!


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi Uli!  love your stacks!  pearls are enchanting!


----------



## Junkenpo

Still with my bat bangle... and little red for the new year!


----------



## VintageyGirl

SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats and those are some lovely colours!


Thank you SmokieDragon. I subsequently got 2 white/icy bangles 3 weeks later but I think colours are still sweeter to look at ! Makes me happy to look at the colours


----------



## VintageyGirl

Junkenpo said:


> Still with my bat bangle... and little red for the new year!


This is a lovely new year stack with the red! Do you celebrate Lunar New Year too?  If so, Happy New Year! Love the bat bangle. Such texture and character! What are the red beads?


----------



## VintageyGirl

Junkenpo said:


> Welcome!  Jade is a fun addiction. The nice thing is that there are price points for entry at any level.   Your bangle is lovely!  The variety of colors and being able to spin it around to so youʻve got something new to look at... how great is that!


Thank you for the welcome and compliments JKP! The addiction is real! Cos I subsequently bought 2 white/icy bangles soon after this one  Yes this bangle is great in that I can spin it around and show different sides of its colour. The colour distribution makes it not a conventional beauty as it has one russet part like a leaf that comes out into the lavender. Wonder if that’s why Nandar gave me a good discount off it’s listed price


----------



## VintageyGirl

udalrike said:


> The horse has got garnet eyes


The horse ring is too cute Udalrike! And I really love the bangle. Love the white base with varying green patterns on it. A well put together stack!


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Vintageeygirl! 
A bit more today...


----------



## udalrike

Raptor grin, thanks for your advice! 
Junkenpo, love the black and reds together!


----------



## DiorCA

Junkenpo said:


> It is possible to have healed stone lines internally. Stone lines donʻt necessarily mean there is a crack or that the bangle is weak.  Does the bangle have a high, clear chime? Have you tried it on?  Does the seller have a good return policy?
> 
> I have a couple of bangles that have stone lines and are strong.  They were comparatively inexpensive, though.  Hereʻs a couple of old pics.
> 
> I call this one DW.  Internal pic, and then one in daylight with a slimmer princess.


Wow l can't stop staring at your thick bangle! Just looking at it brings waves of peace... The colour is so soothing!


----------



## DiorCA

VintageyGirl said:


> Hi everyone! I’m new to this thread but but have been obsessively reading (stalking ) all your posts from 2015 so I feel like I know all the regulars on this thread very well haha. Jade is my recent major obsession though I have always liked jade esp bangles. I recently made my 1st major jade bangle purchase at UJ. A Tri or 4 coloured bangle (vivid green, russet brown, pale lavender, pale yellow-green?) which I was drawn to though I actually was looking for white and brown bangles. Here it is! The other side is like an almost soft yellow  it’s an Oval which fits my flat wrist well and fine grained. Thanks for indulging my jade obsession!


Congratulations on your new bangle! The colours are vibrant yet creamy!


----------



## DiorCA

AJadecent Angle said:


> I agree with Junkenpo, healed stonelines doesn't hinder the jade's tenacious quality a whole lot. In my opinion it's a good sign that the piece is not treated cause strong bleaching to a jade like this will remove those sorts of feature which then renders it fragile (and dangerous to your skin). I think healed stonelines give jade pieces a charming look to it and make it stand out from other pieces.
> For good return policy, I think at least 5 days from purchase, return, and refund if dissatisfied is a good policy, and if there's a chance that the piece is treated upon recertification when seller has said it's untreated, lifetime refund is to be issued no matter what, if they refuse then you refute with a picture of the certificate + report them to whatever ecommerce site they're using.


Thank you so much for your detailed explanation! Very much appreciated! You are right...the lines do give it some character of sorts.


----------



## Queen J

Happy Valentine’s Day! Wearing an appropriate heart shaped jade for the occasion 
This pendant was made for me when I was a young girl. Several Lunar moons ago....Lol


----------



## Queen J

Queen J said:


> It’s the 3rd of February and definitely been awhile since I’ve posted, with that said......Happy New Year!
> 
> A couple weeks ago my Aunt gifted me with a lavender jade bangle that she had.. It’s a bit too small for me, I could soap up my hand and "work it" on but it’ll be painful.. I’m pretty sure painful to remove too.
> 
> In 2019 she gave me 3 bracelets that she no longer wears or wants. The Mings jade was her mother’s bracelet (my Grandmother), she thought I should have it. Not much color to it but it was Grandma’s....need to snap some photos later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979330


----------



## Queen J

Here are the three bracelets I posted about earlier; the ones my Aunt gave me back in 2019.


----------



## VintageyGirl

udalrike said:


> Thank you, Vintageeygirl!
> A bit more today...


You are such a master (mistress) at stacking! It’s such an interesting and outstanding stack! Just love looking at the bangle. Does it have a name?


----------



## VintageyGirl

Queen J said:


> Here are the three bracelets I posted about earlier; the ones my Aunt gave me back in 2019.


Love all 3 bangles/bracelets! The gold has nice a intricate design and I really love the hinged bangle! I would like one someday. Makes a great stack when put together. Also love your very even coloured lavender. Is it such a deeper medium purple IRL?


----------



## VintageyGirl

DiorCA said:


> Congratulations on your new bangle! The colours are vibrant yet creamy!


Thank you Dior! Next on my wish list is a Dior book tote but with my jade addiction, not sure I can afford it  yes you described the creaminess of the bangle well. It’s indeed creamy. The grains are very fine. I can’t see any grains or cottons or clouds or crystals at all in the bangle. It’s the only one I have seen like that so far. Nandar explained that the larger the grains the sparklier it can be as the grains catch and reflect the light whereas smooth n fine grain gives a more even and creamy colour. Makes sense I guess... my 1st lesson in jade before I came to this forum


----------



## Queen J

VintageyGirl said:


> Love all 3 bangles/bracelets! The gold has nice a intricate design and I really love the hinged bangle! I would like one someday. Makes a great stack when put together. Also love your very even coloured lavender. Is it such a deeper medium purple IRL?



Hi VintageyGirl,
Thanks for the sweet compliment. 
The gold bracelet is one side Dragon and the other side is of the Phoenix. 
The hinged jade bangle is a Mings piece which belonged to my Grandmother. And, yes, the lavender bangle is a beautiful deep purple IRL.
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## VintageyGirl

Queen J said:


> Hi VintageyGirl,
> Thanks for the sweet compliment.
> The gold bracelet is one side Dragon and the other side is of the Phoenix.
> The hinged jade bangle is a Mings piece which belonged to my Grandmother. And, yes, the lavender bangle is a beautiful deep purple IRL.
> Thanks for letting me share.


3 lovely pieces and from your aunt and grandmother so makes them extra special! I love inheriting pieces! Wow deep purple is so rare! I have a dragon Phoenix gold bracelet too. A vintage piece tho it wasn’t inherited


----------



## VintageyGirl

Queen J said:


> Hi VintageyGirl,
> Thanks for the sweet compliment.
> The gold bracelet is one side Dragon and the other side is of the Phoenix.
> The hinged jade bangle is a Mings piece which belonged to my Grandmother. And, yes, the lavender bangle is a beautiful deep purple IRL.
> Thanks for letting me share.


Here’s my vintage Dragon Phoenix bracelet  with my Tri colour jade bangle and jade ring! Thanks for letting me share too


----------



## Junkenpo

Queen J said:


> Happy Valentine’s Day! Wearing an appropriate heart shaped jade for the occasion
> This pendant was made for me when I was a young girl. Several Lunar moons ago....Lol



Beautiful heart! 


Queen J said:


> Here are the three bracelets I posted about earlier; the ones my Aunt gave me back in 2019.



These are just gorgeous!   I love all 3. 



VintageyGirl said:


> Here’s my vintage Dragon Phoenix bracelet  with my Tri colour jade bangle and jade ring! Thanks for letting me share too



Oh that Dragon/Phoenix is so lovely.  Is it a Mingʻs or a custom bracelet?


----------



## Junkenpo

VintageyGirl said:


> This is a lovely new year stack with the red! Do you celebrate Lunar New Year too?  If so, Happy New Year! Love the bat bangle. Such texture and character! What are the red beads?



On the bracelet with the pearls, the stones are carnelian.  The other is some sort of seed? Iʻm not sure.  It was a seller gift with another bangle that I purchased around lunar new year some years ago.  It is supposed to be good luck.  I live in Hawaii and Lunar New Year is definitely celebrated here.


----------



## udalrike

Vintageeygirl, thank you!
I love your jades, the colors are soothing. An the golden bangle really regal.
By the way, great nails!


----------



## udalrike

About the name... I forgot if it ever had one.  Did not wear it for quite a time.
I call it Brenda. Brenda means Sword and this bangle is far from perfect. 
The most beautiful part looks like hit by a sword. 
But this does not mean I love it less. I think it is a symbol for life and beauty. And for surviving.


----------



## VintageyGirl

udalrike said:


> Vintageeygirl, thank you!
> I love your jades, the colors are soothing. An the golden bangle really regal.
> By the way, great nails!


Thank you for the compliments! I love your jades too! Yes, nails for the Lunar New Year haha


----------



## VintageyGirl

udalrike said:


> About the name... I forgot if it ever had one.  Did not wear it for quite a time.
> I call it Brenda. Brenda means Sword and this bangle is far from perfect.
> The most beautiful part looks like hit by a sword.
> But this does not mean I love it less. I think it is a symbol for life and beauty. And for surviving.


What a meaningful name! Imperfectly perfect! Or perfectly imperfect! ❤️


----------



## VintageyGirl

Junkenpo said:


> Beautiful heart!
> 
> 
> These are just gorgeous!   I love all 3.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that Dragon/Phoenix is so lovely.  Is it a Mingʻs or a custom bracelet?


Hi JKP! I have never heard of Ming’s until I read this forum. It’s not a Ming’s haha. Nor a custom bracelet. I got it from a local vintage seller. I think in the 70s and 80s, such bracelets used to be a piece of wedding jewellery. Even now. Like maybe used in the dowry or wedding gift from parents. Dragon and Phoenix symbolise perfect marriage match in Chinese culture. I love it cos it’s so bold.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Queen J said:


> Here are the three bracelets I posted about earlier; the ones my Aunt gave me back in 2019.


The opal bracelet looks so good with the jade bangle!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

VintageyGirl said:


> Thank you Dior! Next on my wish list is a Dior book tote but with my jade addiction, not sure I can afford it  yes you described the creaminess of the bangle well. It’s indeed creamy. The grains are very fine. I can’t see any grains or cottons or clouds or crystals at all in the bangle. It’s the only one I have seen like that so far. Nandar explained that the larger the grains the sparklier it can be as the grains catch and reflect the light whereas smooth n fine grain gives a more even and creamy colour. Makes sense I guess... my 1st lesson in jade before I came to this forum


I believe there's a trade name for what Nandar described the sparkly grains in coarse jade. I think it's Fly's Wings (蝇翅) which describes how the crystals in the jade are parallel to each other forming a plane instead of intersecting each other to form the cryptocrystalline structure that gives it their famous tenacious quality, people who buy jade in their rough form most often find those effect since more often than not they're unpolished even after it's been cut, but there are times where you can find sellers selling finished pieces of jade that still retains the fly's wings effect. The effect seem to only appear in coarse jade (Bean/Pea type, Glutinous type, Glutinous-Ice type, and rarely Ice type) High Ice, and Glassy jade don't have those effects, instead those are replaced with Cotton/Snow (which in my opinion look incredibly pretty).


----------



## Junkenpo

Holy cow.... that bit on flyʻs wings brought me back!  We havenʻt spent as much time talking properties of jade in awhile in this thread!  haha... I did a bit of digging and the "original" jade thread started waaaay back in 2012 with a question from BreadnGem. 

Also, to add on, flyʻs wings can be seen in treated jade, from that  thread, "._..if a bangle is a grade C with dye only, but no structural damage as in grade B, if it had fly's wings before dying, it will also have them after. So a bangle with fly wings is not grade B, B&C, but could be grade C still..._"


----------



## VintageyGirl

Junkenpo said:


> Holy cow.... that bit on flyʻs wings brought me back!  We havenʻt spent as much time talking properties of jade in awhile in this thread!  haha... I did a bit of digging and the "original" jade thread started waaaay back in 2012 with a question from BreadnGem.
> 
> Also, to add on, flyʻs wings can be seen in treated jade, from that  thread, "._..if a bangle is a grade C with dye only, but no structural damage as in grade B, if it had fly's wings before dying, it will also have them after. So a bangle with fly wings is not grade B, B&C, but could be grade C still..._"


Thanks for the jade education! I have read about fly wing’s on this forum but still have difficulty picturing it! Maybe I need to Google for images. It’s interesting that Grade C with dye only still preserves the crystalline structure of jade. That sounds to me a lot better than grade B with its bleaching and polymers etc? I had a Grade B which I sold recently. Here are the pix. I loved the colours before I became more educated on jade but wore it only occasionally


----------



## VintageyGirl

AJadecent Angle said:


> I believe there's a trade name for what Nandar described the sparkly grains in coarse jade. I think it's Fly's Wings (蝇翅) which describes how the crystals in the jade are parallel to each other forming a plane instead of intersecting each other to form the cryptocrystalline structure that gives it their famous tenacious quality, people who buy jade in their rough form most often find those effect since more often than not they're unpolished even after it's been cut, but there are times where you can find sellers selling finished pieces of jade that still retains the fly's wings effect. The effect seem to only appear in coarse jade (Bean/Pea type, Glutinous type, Glutinous-Ice type, and rarely Ice type) High Ice, and Glassy jade don't have those effects, instead those are replaced with Cotton/Snow (which in my opinion look incredibly pretty).


Thank you for the jade education! (Love your user name btw) so interesting to learn more about jade here on this forum! I think Nandar was referring to coarser grains but maybe not fly wings as one of the “colourless” bangles I was looking at has coarser grains and somehow it sparkled more compared to a very fine grained white one which was very uniformed and has compact grains and seemed to hv no “sparkle” tho it was definitely a better piece.


----------



## VintageyGirl

AJadecent Angle said:


> I believe there's a trade name for what Nandar described the sparkly grains in coarse jade. I think it's Fly's Wings (蝇翅) which describes how the crystals in the jade are parallel to each other forming a plane instead of intersecting each other to form the cryptocrystalline structure that gives it their famous tenacious quality, people who buy jade in their rough form most often find those effect since more often than not they're unpolished even after it's been cut, but there are times where you can find sellers selling finished pieces of jade that still retains the fly's wings effect. The effect seem to only appear in coarse jade (Bean/Pea type, Glutinous type, Glutinous-Ice type, and rarely Ice type) High Ice, and Glassy jade don't have those effects, instead those are replaced with Cotton/Snow (which in my opinion look incredibly pretty).


Ps I’m still not entirely sure what cotton or snow looks like but believe one of my icy (probable a glutinous ice?) bangles has this effect in parts of it. It is certified to have fine grains though. Do fine grained bangles have cotton/snow too?


----------



## Junkenpo

Vintageygirl... there were so many good photos and discussions on the first jade thread.   I think weʻre on thread #5 right now. 

Have you been through the other threads?  Hereʻs a link to the very first one: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/qn-on-jade-bangle.754664/

And a reference thread for A jade. haha   https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/jade-and-jadeite-photos-only-no-chat.855984/


----------



## VintageyGirl

Junkenpo said:


> Vintageygirl... there were so many good photos and discussions on the first jade thread.   I think weʻre on thread #5 right now.
> 
> Have you been through the other threads?  Hereʻs a link to the very first one: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/qn-on-jade-bangle.754664/
> 
> And a reference thread for A jade. haha   https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/jade-and-jadeite-photos-only-no-chat.855984/


No I haven’t been through the other threads! Thank you so much for sharing, will def check them out! I’m only at about page 800+ of this thread haha then decided to join in and contribute  Its my fav leisure activity now, reading the jade forum! I now only buy Grade A either from reputable sellers like UJ or get them certified by a reputable lab before I get them


----------



## VintageyGirl

Sharing some of my earlier pieces which I have since sold after developing a taste for the finer pieces. 1. My very first jade bangle from more than 10 years ago - Mint green one with coarse grain. Dunno if A or B. It was inexpensive and I did love it. 2. Grade B bright green and colourless. 3. Grey/lavender/green from Maithong. It was too big for me. 4. Lavender semi-Princess. Had long stone lines which I only realised after collecting the bangle. Colour is paler than in photo. 5&6 couple of vintage jade bracelets but I’m not sure if A or B. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Queen J

VintageyGirl said:


> Here’s my vintage Dragon Phoenix bracelet  with my Tri colour jade bangle and jade ring! Thanks for letting me share too



All three pieces are Oooh la la gorgeous! Love it! ❤️
Thank you very much for sharing!


----------



## Queen J

Junkenpo said:


> Beautiful heart!
> 
> Thank you Junkenpo, (love your profile name)
> My Grandmother had two made when I was little, one for me and one for my toddler cousin. Unfortunately, hers was stolen when their home was burglarize.
> 
> These are just gorgeous!   I love all 3.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that Dragon/Phoenix is so lovely.  Is it a Mingʻs or a custom bracelet?


----------



## DiorCA

Queen J said:


> Happy Valentine’s Day! Wearing an appropriate heart shaped jade for the occasion
> This pendant was made for me when I was a young girl. Several Lunar moons ago....Lol


This is soooo pretty! Absolutely love it!!!


----------



## DiorCA

VintageyGirl said:


> Thank you Dior! Next on my wish list is a Dior book tote but with my jade addiction, not sure I can afford it  yes you described the creaminess of the bangle well. It’s indeed creamy. The grains are very fine. I can’t see any grains or cottons or clouds or crystals at all in the bangle. It’s the only one I have seen like that so far. Nandar explained that the larger the grains the sparklier it can be as the grains catch and reflect the light whereas smooth n fine grain gives a more even and creamy colour. Makes sense I guess... my 1st lesson in jade before I came to this forum


Dior Love Vs Jade Love! The struggle is real! Hahahaha! Your bangle is really pretty! I keep coming back to it!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

VintageyGirl said:


> Ps I’m still not entirely sure what cotton or snow looks like but believe one of my icy (probable a glutinous ice?) bangles has this effect in parts of it. It is certified to have fine grains though. Do fine grained bangles have cotton/snow too?


Fine grained jade are susceptible to having cotton/snow features too, one way to tell is if you see multiple white spots that looks like a small ball of cotton like those from Q-tips in a way 
Also if I read that correctly, yes coarser grains (or as I like to call it, sugary grained) will have the sparkly effect like Fly’s Wing, if not then I’m going to guess the one Nandar showed was a jadeite bangle that has metal intrusion in the bangle which causes (and has happened) the sparkle effect. Fine grained jade are also susceptible to it to a certain extent but are invisible unless your shine a light directly at it.
Also your collection of bangles are lovely! Although I am worried about your purchase from Maithong as people have had unsavory experiences from her to where some had to file a claim in the ecommerce website she was selling in for a refund cause she refuses even when they had proof of it being treated.
Edit: Grade C jade is not much better than Grade B since it’s still treated, just that dye is injected into it’s porous structure and who knows what ingredients are in the  dye chemicals. I certainly wouldn’t be happy wearing it if someone told me it’s Grade A when it’s Grade C 
Luckily Chelsea Filter and UV light should be enough to detect dyeing.


----------



## VintageyGirl

AJadecent Angle said:


> Fine grained jade are susceptible to having cotton/snow features too, one way to tell is if you see multiple white spots that looks like a small ball of cotton like those from Q-tips in a way
> Also if I read that correctly, yes coarser grains (or as I like to call it, sugary grained) will have the sparkly effect like Fly’s Wing, if not then I’m going to guess the one Nandar showed was a jadeite bangle that has metal intrusion in the bangle which causes (and has happened) the sparkle effect. Fine grained jade are also susceptible to it to a certain extent but are invisible unless your shine a light directly at it.
> Also your collection of bangles are lovely! Although I am worried about your purchase from Maithong as people have had unsavory experiences from her to where some had to file a claim in the ecommerce website she was selling in for a refund cause she refuses even when they had proof of it being treated.
> Edit: Grade C jade is not much better than Grade B since it’s still treated, just that dye is injected into it’s porous structure and who knows what ingredients are in the  dye chemicals. I certainly wouldn’t be happy wearing it if someone told me it’s Grade A when it’s Grade C
> Luckily Chelsea Filter and UV light should be enough to detect dyeing.


Actually I have sold those bangles I post yesterday including the one from Maithong. It was too big for me. They said it’s Grade A but I’m not sure and never wore it. The Grade B I sold cos after a while I wasn’t comfortable with Grade B. But I do regret selling my very 1st bangle, should hv kept it just for sentimental reasons  the one Nandar showed me has medium grains. I think “sparkle” is my wrong use of words haha. It looks shinier, more lustrous then the one that has very fine grain. The white one I saw with very fine compact grains looked “flat”. Not much life or lustre. Even tho I know it was a much more valuable piece.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

VintageyGirl said:


> Actually I have sold those bangles I post yesterday including the one from Maithong. It was too big for me. They said it’s Grade A but I’m not sure and never wore it. The Grade B I sold cos after a while I wasn’t comfortable with Grade B. But I do regret selling my very 1st bangle, should hv kept it just for sentimental reasons  the one Nandar showed me has medium grains. I think “sparkle” is my wrong use of words haha. It looks shinier, more lustrous then the one that has very fine grain. The white one I saw with very fine compact grains looked “flat”. Not much life or lustre. Even tho I know it was a much more valuable piece.


Yeah I get what you mean now   I do understand why you think fine grained jade looks flat (especially when there's no color). I have a piece of pendant that is vibrantly green w/ white (a Moss-in-Snow type of jade) that looks much more glossy than a fine-grained jade bangle I own weirdly enough, I assume it's due to a polishing wheel with very fine grit being used on the pendant allowing it take such a glossy look.


----------



## VintageyGirl

AJadecent Angle said:


> Yeah I get what you mean now   I do understand why you think fine grained jade looks flat (especially when there's no color). I have a piece of pendant that is vibrantly green w/ white (a Moss-in-Snow type of jade) that looks much more glossy than a fine-grained jade bangle I own weirdly enough, I assume it's due to a polishing wheel with very fine grit being used on the pendant allowing it take such a glossy look.


Ooh I’d love to see your moss-in-snow! This is my icy bangle. It has emerald specks which I love. Was trying to capture the grain to show you if that’s what you mean by cotton or clouds. But I don’t think I captured it well lol


----------



## Queen J

DiorCA said:


> This is soooo pretty! Absolutely love it!!!



Thank you DiorCA


----------



## udalrike

Vintageygirl, you have great bangles!

A question to all of you: What do you think about this bangle . It is from a seller who states that he does not know more about it.
Please be honest, I am German, I can take it...


----------



## udalrike

Thanks to you in advance!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

udalrike said:


> Vintageygirl, you have great bangles!
> 
> A question to all of you: What do you think about this bangle . It is from a seller who states that he does not know more about it.
> Please be honest, I am German, I can take it...
> View attachment 4993716
> View attachment 4993718


I'm afraid this could be any sort of rock/mineral made into a bangle, I think he could be able to distinguish it via specific gravity method and then try and search up what minerals have the density.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

VintageyGirl said:


> Ooh I’d love to see your moss-in-snow! This is my icy bangle. It has emerald specks which I love. Was trying to capture the grain to show you if that’s what you mean by cotton or clouds. But I don’t think I captured it well lol


Yes, that's what cotton/snow usually looks like in icy jade, it's common to find those 
Sure I'll take a pic of my moss-in-snow piece, my mother's borrowing it currently.


----------



## VintageyGirl

udalrike said:


> Vintageygirl, you have great bangles!
> 
> A question to all of you: What do you think about this bangle . It is from a seller who states that he does not know more about it.
> Please be honest, I am German, I can take it...
> View attachment 4993716
> View attachment 4993718


It’s a very interesting piece full of character! You could totally carry it off! Would be interesting to find out what stone it is.


----------



## VintageyGirl

AJadecent Angle said:


> Yes, that's what cotton/snow usually looks like in icy jade, it's common to find those
> Sure I'll take a pic of my moss-in-snow piece, my mother's borrowing it currently.


Thank you! You are so knowledgable about jadeite  does the cotton mean those parts are not fine grained or it could still be fine grained and have cotton/snow? It was certified as fine grain by a reputable lab.


----------



## VintageyGirl

My stack yesterday and today! My first and only Princess. Working from home made my jewellery taste change to daintier pieces whereas when I was going to office more, I preferred chunky and statement!


----------



## song1

Hi Everyone,
I made some more purchases on UJ recently. Nandar was very thoughtful and designed a bail for the pendant I selected. It turned out so beautifully!
I also purchased a multicolor bracelet that I remade into a bracelet and a long necklace.
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Queen J

AJadecent Angle said:


> The opal bracelet looks so good with the jade bangle!



AJadecent Angle, Thanks for your sweet comment ❤️


----------



## Junkenpo

song1 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I made some more purchases on UJ recently. Nandar was very thoughtful and designed a bail for the pendant I selected. It turned out so beautifully!
> I also purchased a multicolor bracelet that I remade into a bracelet and a long necklace.
> Thanks for letting me share!



You are speaking my language!  I love jade beads, especially with twisty links in yellow gold.


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> You are speaking my language!  I love jade beads, especially with twisty links in yellow gold.


Aloha JKP.  I just got a bead necklace and bracelet for Valentines Day and it is strung on silk thread.  This is the first time I have ever had something that is strung on silk thread.  As you might recall my nephrite bead bracelet is attached with platinum caps so I know that should last forever.  My friend just told me that silk thread has to be restrung every few years.  Do you know if that is true.  Bummers if it is.  I like things to last forever.  LOL   I know you are the Queen of Beads so I feel confident in asking you.  Thanks in advance.  My jeweler said that my necklace and bracelet would not look nice if I attached it with with links.  What is your opinion.


----------



## szuszuszu

song1 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I made some more purchases on UJ recently. Nandar was very thoughtful and designed a bail for the pendant I selected. It turned out so beautifully!
> I also purchased a multicolor bracelet that I remade into a bracelet and a long necklace.
> Thanks for letting me share!


Beautiful pieces there. Can’t help admiring them. Would you share how you remade the bracelet and necklace? I received my first bead bracelet on elastic. I’m worried it’ll just break at a bad time and place and I would loose the beads. Especially the tinier ones. So now I’ve kept the bracelet and and considering using DIY wires and clasps.


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, everyone!
As Germans do know little about jade the seller (antique things) might not know about testing jade.
But I don't care if it really is jade.
I would rather have a real kind of other stone than any treated jade bangle.

Today my nephrite from Allan and the blue Guatemalan


----------



## udalrike

szuszuszu said:


> Beautiful pieces there. Can’t help admiring them. Would you share how you remade the bracelet and necklace? I received my first bead bracelet on elastic. I’m worried it’ll just break at a bad time and place and I would loose the beads. Especially the tinier ones. So now I’ve kept the bracelet and and considering using DIY wires and clasps.



Could you show your bracelet?


----------



## udalrike

Oh, hello, Silver Mom, forgot to greet you!


----------



## VintageyGirl

udalrike said:


> Thank you, everyone!
> As Germans do know little about jade the seller (antique things) might not know about testing jade.
> But I don't care if it really is jade.
> I would rather have a real kind of other stone than any treated jade bangle.
> 
> Today my nephrite from Allan and the blue Guatemalan
> 
> View attachment 4994440
> 
> 
> View attachment 4994441


Lovely as usual, Uli! ❤️ Bold and beautiful!


----------



## VintageyGirl

Sharing my jade earrings. 3 of the pairs are vintage including one from my late grandmother


----------



## szuszuszu

udalrike said:


> Could you show your bracelet?


Sure Udalrike...


----------



## Bostonjetset

Silver Mom said:


> Aloha JKP.  I just got a bead necklace and bracelet for Valentines Day and it is strung on silk thread.  This is the first time I have ever had something that is strung on silk thread.  As you might recall my nephrite bead bracelet is attached with platinum caps so I know that should last forever.  My friend just told me that silk thread has to be restrung every few years.  Do you know if that is true.  Bummers if it is.  I like things to last forever.  LOL   I know you are the Queen of Beads so I feel confident in asking you.  Thanks in advance.  My jeweler said that my necklace and bracelet would not look nice if I attached it with with links.  What is your opinion.


Not specific to jade but I thought I’d answer you anyway. Pearls are usually strung on silk thread and it is true that they should be restrung every so often. It really depends on how often you wear them. If you wear the necklace every day then every couple years is probably best but if it’s an occasional necklace you could get by without restringing for a while. Also, good quality strung beads usually have knots in between each bead/pearl to prevent them from scattering all over the floor should the strand break.


----------



## Junkenpo

Aloha Silver Mom!  

Iʻve heard that silk thread is gentlest on beads, but yeah... depending on how often one wears it and how hard one is on their jewelry, silk should be restrung because it stretches and degrades. This is especially true with pearls. 

I have some older secondhand jade necklaces that I really should get restrung because I can see where the knots have stretched out. My teeny tiny beads long necklace should be restrung, I have no idea how old the cord is.  Iʻm afraid to wear it and have it break, but Iʻm also really nervous at the thought of having someone take it apart to restring. I really ought to find someone. Does your jeweler do restringing of items she didnʻt make?


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> Aloha Silver Mom!
> 
> Iʻve heard that silk thread is gentlest on beads, but yeah... depending on how often one wears it and how hard one is on their jewelry, silk should be restrung because it stretches and degrades. This is especially true with pearls.
> 
> I have some older secondhand jade necklaces that I really should get restrung because I can see where the knots have stretched out. My teeny tiny beads long necklace should be restrung, I have no idea how old the cord is.  Iʻm afraid to wear it and have it break, but Iʻm also really nervous at the thought of having someone take it apart to restring. I really ought to find someone. Does your jeweler do restringing of items she didnʻt make?


I am sure she does.  I did get this bead jade necklace from Alice but the necklace was too long so I asked her to make the necklace into a necklace and bracelet instead.  So she actually had to restring.  She told me that she will restring for me whenever but I was hoping that they last forever.  Do you have any necklaces that you know how old the silk threads are.   I am sad because I really love my new bead jade necklace and bracelet and was wanting to wear it all the time but now that I know this I guess I can't.....sigh.  Do you want me to ask Alice for you?  Hope all is well and you are finding lots of jade to oogle at.  LOL


----------



## Silver Mom

Bostonjetset said:


> Not specific to jade but I thought I’d answer you anyway. Pearls are usually strung on silk thread and it is true that they should be restrung every so often. It really depends on how often you wear them. If you wear the necklace every day then every couple years is probably best but if it’s an occasional necklace you could get by without restringing for a while. Also, good quality strung beads usually have knots in between each bead/pearl to prevent them from scattering all over the floor should the strand break.


Thank you soooo much for answering my question Bostonjetset.  I am a silk thread newbie so this is SO HELPFUL.  I suppose that after a while I will not be wearing it so much but since it is new I like to wear it.  I was surprised to hear that silk thread has to even be restrung at all but am learning new things everyday.  I myself am rather rough and would have preferred to string my jade beads on links but my jeweler said it would look so ugly.  Shucks......can never win.


----------



## Silver Mom

udalrike said:


> Oh, hello, Silver Mom, forgot to greet you!


HI ULI, soooo great to see you here again.  It has been a while for me too.  Miss the old gang always.  Hugs


----------



## Silver Mom

udalrike said:


> Thank you, everyone!
> As Germans do know little about jade the seller (antique things) might not know about testing jade.
> But I don't care if it really is jade.
> I would rather have a real kind of other stone than any treated jade bangle.
> 
> Today my nephrite from Allan and the blue Guatemalan
> 
> View attachment 4994440
> 
> 
> View attachment 4994441


Totally love Alan's work.  You are right about a real stone as opposed to treated jade.


----------



## udalrike

szuszuszu said:


> Sure Udalrike...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4994596


 
I may sound strange, but I make even pearl necklaces with a ordinary transparent string. And they never fall off. 
I once had an expensive trollbeads bracelet whose clasp must have opened without me realising it and  I lost many beads.


----------



## udalrike

Here you can see some examples.


----------



## Silver Mom

udalrike said:


> Here you can see some examples.


So NICE Uli.  You are amazing.  This looks like fishing line.


----------



## udalrike

Of course I will shorten the ends a bit more.

Hugs, Silver Mom!


----------



## udalrike

You were fast, Silver Mom!


----------



## udalrike

Oh, and a friend reminded me of a jade bangle that I had almost forgotten.
Looks a bit like someone had done kalligraphy.


----------



## udalrike

Here


----------



## udalrike

Silver Mom, which of your wonderful jades are you wearing these days?


----------



## song1

szuszuszu said:


> Beautiful pieces there. Can’t help admiring them. Would you share how you remade the bracelet and necklace? I received my first bead bracelet on elastic. I’m worried it’ll just break at a bad time and place and I would loose the beads. Especially the tinier ones. So now I’ve kept the bracelet and and considering using DIY wires and clasps.


Thanks so much! I learned wire wrapping by watching YouTube videos. It’s quite easy. I’ve experimented using various gauges and hardness of wire over time but I most prefer gold-filled wire for it’s look and durability (and affordability compared with solid gold). Its actually very easy, all that’s needed is two pairs of pliers (one chain nose and one round nose) and a pair of wire cutters. I added chain to the bracelet so that it becomes adjustable and I like the dangle look. When I first started, I used inexpensive wire to practice.


----------



## Silver Mom

udalrike said:


> You were fast, Silver Mom!


LOL I know Uli.  With Covid we can't leave home.  LOL


----------



## Silver Mom

udalrike said:


> Here


LOVELY LOVELY


----------



## Silver Mom

udalrike said:


> Here


Your stacks are always the best.


----------



## Silver Mom

udalrike said:


> Silver Mom, which of your wonderful jades are you wearing these days?


I am wearing this because it is my most recent from Hubs for Valentines Day.  Came as one long strand but too long for me so had Alice make it into a bracelet and necklace.  

Sorry Uli but for some reason I am having a hard time downloading the picture.  When I get it figured out I will post for you.


----------



## Silver Mom

Here it is Uli.  I don't know why but I always have trouble with my computer when I am on Safari and had to change to Chrome.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

VintageyGirl said:


> Thank you! You are so knowledgable about jadeite  does the cotton mean those parts are not fine grained or it could still be fine grained and have cotton/snow? It was certified as fine grain by a reputable lab.


Thanks for the compliment! And cotton doesn’t mean a piece isn’t fine grained, it just occurs often in translucent jade pieces from either mineral intrusion or from a compound in jade forming cotton due to a reaction.
Here’s the pic for the Moss-in-Snow.  Sorry for glare btw, it’s gloomy and snowing hard in NY.


----------



## udalrike

Silver Mom said:


> LOL I know Uli.  With Covid we can't leave home.  LOL





Silver Mom said:


> Here it is Uli.  I don't know why but I always have trouble with my computer when I am on Safari and had to change to Chrome.
> 
> View attachment 4994952


 Dear  Silver Mom, you can´t leave home. I get this. So why are you on safari? 
Just joking, my friend...


----------



## udalrike

Wow, your husband gave you a gorgeous gift! He has great taste!


----------



## udalrike

Do you stack the bracelet with something else? Thanks for the compliments, Silver Mom!


----------



## Silver Mom

AJadecent Angle said:


> Thanks for the compliment! And cotton doesn’t mean a piece isn’t fine grained, it just occurs often in translucent jade pieces from either mineral intrusion or from a compound in jade forming cotton due to a reaction.
> Here’s the pic for the Moss-in-Snow.  Sorry for glare btw, it’s gloomy and snowing hard in NY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4994961
> View attachment 4994963


Love the bright green color.


----------



## Silver Mom

udalrike said:


> Wow, your husband gave you a gorgeous gift! He has great taste!


LOL actually I saw it and told him about it and he said to get it for Valentines Day.  My jeweler had to make the clasps for me.  I can join the bracelet with the necklace and make one long necklace.  The clasps can connect to each other.


----------



## Silver Mom

udalrike said:


> Do you stack the bracelet with something else? Thanks for the compliments, Silver Mom!


I am always afraid to stack because I am so rough I think I might crack something.  No guts.  LOL


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Silver Mom said:


> I am always afraid to stack because I am so rough I think I might crack something.  No guts.  LOL


I can relate   
The way it rings when struck together is nice and all but I'd rather not risk my bangles being chipped for it.


----------



## Silver Mom

AJadecent Angle said:


> I can relate
> The way it rings when struck together is nice and all but I'd rather not risk my bangles being chipped for it.


I totally agree.  I am even scared to put on and take off my bangles for fear of dropping them.  After I dropped my lavender one, I only take it off or on when sitting on the bed.  So scary.  I wish I were a braver person.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

So I've got a necklace project I want to start shortly, and was wondering- who has the best prices on lavender/purple jade beads?


----------



## VintageyGirl

AJadecent Angle said:


> Thanks for the compliment! And cotton doesn’t mean a piece isn’t fine grained, it just occurs often in translucent jade pieces from either mineral intrusion or from a compound in jade forming cotton due to a reaction.
> Here’s the pic for the Moss-in-Snow.  Sorry for glare btw, it’s gloomy and snowing hard in NY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4994961
> View attachment 4994963


Wow this is a lovely moss in snow! Both sides are lovely. Looks very big too! I haven’t gone to pendants yet  it’s a slippery slope! Keep warm in NY.


----------



## VintageyGirl

Silver Mom said:


> I totally agree.  I am even scared to put on and take off my bangles for fear of dropping them.  After I dropped my lavender one, I only take it off or on when sitting on the bed.  So scary.  I wish I were a braver person.





AJadecent Angle said:


> I can relate
> The way it rings when struck together is nice and all but I'd rather not risk my bangles being chipped for it.


Me three! Always admire the stackers like Uli but I can only stack with gold or other non-jade like soft beads.


----------



## VintageyGirl

Silver Mom said:


> Here it is Uli.  I don't know why but I always have trouble with my computer when I am on Safari and had to change to Chrome.
> View attachment 4995009


Double wow! And the clasps make them even more wow. Great that they are extendable into a long necklace. This colour jade bead necklace is now on my wish list! I saw one at my seller but was very pricey


----------



## VintageyGirl

udalrike said:


> Here


Love this calligraphy bangle. So striking!


----------



## Silver Mom

VintageyGirl said:


> Double wow! And the clasps make them even more wow. Great that they are extendable into a long necklace. This colour jade bead necklace is now on my wish list! I saw one at my seller but was very pricey


Thank you Vintagey.  You are just too sweet.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

BagsNBaguettes said:


> So I've got a necklace project I want to start shortly, and was wondering- who has the best prices on lavender/purple jade beads?


I'm not sure how much I can be a help here regarding this but you can try searching at Kathy Jade, MAYS Jade, 3Jade, Huang's Jewelry.


----------



## VintageyGirl

So having been inspired (enabled) by all you lovely ladies and your jades, I’m currently lusting after this from Yokdee. I wear a princess 51.7 without soap and a 53 round D and a 54 oval without soap. This one is 50.7 and much broader at 15mm than my bangles but also much thinner at only 3.7mm. Think I can fit? And do you consider this moss in snow or floating flowers? And do you think being so thin makes it susceptible to chipping or not so strong? This is more medium grain whereas I normally prefer fine grain but just thought to try a broader bangle.

Thanks for any advice!  #slipperyjadeslope


----------



## szuszuszu

udalrike said:


> Here you can see some examples.


Thanks for sharing your method. The transparent string is not elastic I suppose?


----------



## szuszuszu

VintageyGirl said:


> So having been inspired (enabled) by all you lovely ladies and your jades, I’m currently lusting after this from Yokdee. I wear a princess 51.7 without soap and a 53 round D and a 54 oval without soap. This one is 50.7 and much broader at 15mm than my bangles but also much thinner at only 3.7mm. Think I can fit? And do you consider this moss in snow or floating flowers? And do you think being so thin makes it susceptible to chipping or not so strong? This is more medium grain whereas I normally prefer fine grain but just thought to try a broader bangle.
> 
> Thanks for any advice!  #slipperyjadeslope
> 
> View attachment 4995272
> View attachment 4995272
> View attachment 4995292
> View attachment 4995293
> View attachment 4995294


Was worried about my thin bangle too initially. But it seems to be holding strong so far. It’s 12mm wide and 4.3mm thick. With a wider 15mm width, I think 3.7mm should be quite sturdy as it’s a very small bangle.


----------



## szuszuszu

song1 said:


> Thanks so much! I learned wire wrapping by watching YouTube videos. It’s quite easy. I’ve experimented using various gauges and hardness of wire over time but I most prefer gold-filled wire for it’s look and durability (and affordability compared with solid gold). Its actually very easy, all that’s needed is two pairs of pliers (one chain nose and one round nose) and a pair of wire cutters. I added chain to the bracelet so that it becomes adjustable and I like the dangle look. When I first started, I used inexpensive wire to practice.


Thanks for a most encouraging reply. Was also going towards that way. However, I’ve yet to start. Still looking for suitable materials and tools. I’m glad it’s a very viable option, as per your beautifully done necklace and bracelet.


----------



## VintageyGirl

Also lusting after this one from Yokdee. Rectangular bangle. Not a “fine” piece But full of character and interesting patterns! Inspired by all you ladies with such “character” bangles.  What do you all think?


----------



## VintageyGirl

szuszuszu said:


> Was worried about my thin bangle too initially. But it seems to be holding strong so far. It’s 12mm wide and 4.3mm thick. With a wider 15mm width, I think 3.7mm should be quite sturdy as it’s a very small bangle.
> View attachment 4995357


Thanks! And thats a lovely bangle! Love the bluish lavender. Is it more bluish than purple IRL?


----------



## Silver Mom

VintageyGirl said:


> So having been inspired (enabled) by all you lovely ladies and your jades, I’m currently lusting after this from Yokdee. I wear a princess 51.7 without soap and a 53 round D and a 54 oval without soap. This one is 50.7 and much broader at 15mm than my bangles but also much thinner at only 3.7mm. Think I can fit? And do you consider this moss in snow or floating flowers? And do you think being so thin makes it susceptible to chipping or not so strong? This is more medium grain whereas I normally prefer fine grain but just thought to try a broader bangle.
> 
> Thanks for any advice!  #slipperyjadeslope
> 
> View attachment 4995272
> View attachment 4995272
> View attachment 4995292
> View attachment 4995293
> View attachment 4995294


I have a bangle that is very similar to this one and is also very thin.  It is much smaller than all my other bangles but I can get it on because it is so thin.  Being that it fits quite tightly I don't bang it around much so I feel it is safer on me than the bigger ones.  Maybe you can ask Yokdee if you can return it if it doesn't fit you.  I don't know what the difference between the two terms floating flowers and moss in snow is.  Would be wonderful if someone could explain it to us.  This bangle is very pretty.


----------



## Silver Mom

VintageyGirl said:


> Also lusting after this one from Yokdee. Rectangular bangle. Not a “fine” piece But full of character and interesting patterns! Inspired by all you ladies with such “character” bangles.  What do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995358


To be honest I prefer the other bangle to this one.


----------



## VintageyGirl

Silver Mom said:


> I have a bangle that is very similar to this one and is also very thin.  It is much smaller than all my other bangles but I can get it on because it is so thin.  Being that it fits quite tightly I don't bang it around much so I feel it is safer on me than the bigger ones.  Maybe you can ask Yokdee if you can return it if it doesn't fit you.  I don't know what the difference between the two terms floating flowers and moss in snow is.  Would be wonderful if someone could explain it to us.  This bangle is very pretty.





Silver Mom said:


> To be honest I prefer the other bangle to this one.


Thank you Silver Mom for sharing your experience! Yes I do think the bangle being thin I should be able to squeeze into it. I will update cos I’m looking at quite a few bangles having just started my collection. Haha. Another one I’m considering. This is finer grained and translucency. I like the peppermint green!  I’m in trouble haha. Can you show your similar bangle Silver Mom?


----------



## Silver Mom

I will post for you tomorrow.  It is one of the very first ones I ever bought.  I also have one that is similar to the one you have just posted and I will post that for you to tomorrow.


----------



## szuszuszu

VintageyGirl said:


> Thanks! And thats a lovely bangle! Love the bluish lavender. Is it more bluish than purple IRL?


Yes, it is on the bluish + grayish lavender side. Depending on lighting. Jadeite is that mysterious


----------



## AJadecent Angle

VintageyGirl said:


> Also lusting after this one from Yokdee. Rectangular bangle. Not a “fine” piece But full of character and interesting patterns! Inspired by all you ladies with such “character” bangles.  What do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995358


Agreed with szuszu, you can have a thin slab of jade and it’ll still be able to take a hit or two. Also I love Yokdee’s collection, especially since she takes customization orders, my nitpick is that she’s definitely on the higher price range for some medium-fine grained pieces and I always want to check myself before I break myself (and my bank account )
I think rectangular bangles are worth the purchase for your collection since it surely stands out, and it doesn’t hurt to have an unorthodox piece to mix up from all the oriental designs, simple princess cut, and D cut bangles.


----------



## VintageyGirl

AJadecent Angle said:


> Agreed with szuszu, you can have a thin slab of jade and it’ll still be able to take a hit or two. Also I love Yokdee’s collection, especially since she takes customization orders, my nitpick is that she’s definitely on the higher price range for some medium-fine grained pieces and I always want to check myself before I break myself (and my bank account )
> I think rectangular bangles are worth the purchase for your collection since it surely stands out, and it doesn’t hurt to have an unorthodox piece to mix up from all the oriental designs, simple princess cut, and D cut bangles.


Yes good to have some character pieces in the mix with the pretty and icy princesses and D’s  Gives us more reason to buy more jade  Yokdee has an in-house workshop. Their jade is crafted there by Irene’s dad. How cool is that! But yes on the higher price of some pieces. Need to bargain. Thanks for the advice on the thin jade!


----------



## udalrike

szuszuszu said:


> Thanks for sharing your method. The transparent string is not elastic I suppose?



It is elastic!


----------



## udalrike

VintageyGirl said:


> Yes good to have some character pieces in the mix with the pretty and icy princesses and D’s  Gives us more reason to buy more jade  Yokdee has an in-house workshop. Their jade is crafted there by Irene’s dad. How cool is that! But yes on the higher price of some pieces. Need to bargain. Thanks for the advice on the thin jade!



Fascinating! I wish I could be there...


----------



## udalrike

I love both Yokdee bangles, Vintageygirl!


----------



## udalrike

About stacking:
You could use a pearl bracelt with a jade bracelet, leather bracelets, resin bangles and much more!


----------



## udalrike

Resin like that with real birch bark


----------



## udalrike

Here stacked with a chalcedony bangle


----------



## szuszuszu

udalrike said:


> It is elastic!


That’s great! Will get some of that ASAP.


----------



## Junkenpo

udalrike said:


> Thank you, everyone!
> As Germans do know little about jade the seller (antique things) might not know about testing jade.
> But I don't care if it really is jade.
> I would rather have a real kind of other stone than any treated jade bangle.
> 
> Today my nephrite from Allan and the blue Guatemalan



He does such great work!  I canʻt wear my nephrite from him anymore because I have gotten too fat over the years. I canʻt get it over my hand anymore! I really like his blues.  A princess in it is on my want list. 



VintageyGirl said:


> Sharing my jade earrings. 3 of the pairs are vintage including one from my late grandmother



Gorgeous!  I love earrings as much as I love beads.  The color on these are eye catching. 



Silver Mom said:


> I am sure she does.  I did get this bead jade necklace from Alice but the necklace was too long so I asked her to make the necklace into a necklace and bracelet instead.  So she actually had to restring.  She told me that she will restring for me whenever but I was hoping that they last forever.  Do you have any necklaces that you know how old the silk threads are.   I am sad because I really love my new bead jade necklace and bracelet and was wanting to wear it all the time but now that I know this I guess I can't.....sigh.  Do you want me to ask Alice for you?  Hope all is well and you are finding lots of jade to oogle at.  LOL



If Alice does restringing, or she can recommend someone thatʻd be great!   I should probably devote sometime watching Youtube and practicing.  Thatʻd probably be better on my wallet in the long run, haha. 



song1 said:


> Thanks so much! I learned wire wrapping by watching YouTube videos. It’s quite easy. I’ve experimented using various gauges and hardness of wire over time but I most prefer gold-filled wire for it’s look and durability (and affordability compared with solid gold). Its actually very easy, all that’s needed is two pairs of pliers (one chain nose and one round nose) and a pair of wire cutters. I added chain to the bracelet so that it becomes adjustable and I like the dangle look. When I first started, I used inexpensive wire to practice.



Iʻm continuously amazed at how youtube has just about a video for everything.  I should make this a goal for summer. 



Silver Mom said:


> Here it is Uli.  I don't know why but I always have trouble with my computer when I am on Safari and had to change to Chrome.



Silver Mom, this is beautiful.  Love how the thread matches the bead so nothing competes with the jade and the clasps. 



VintageyGirl said:


> So having been inspired (enabled) by all you lovely ladies and your jades, I’m currently lusting after this from Yokdee. I wear a princess 51.7 without soap and a 53 round D and a 54 oval without soap. This one is 50.7 and much broader at 15mm than my bangles but also much thinner at only 3.7mm. Think I can fit? And do you consider this moss in snow or floating flowers? And do you think being so thin makes it susceptible to chipping or not so strong? This is more medium grain whereas I normally prefer fine grain but just thought to try a broader bangle.
> 
> Thanks for any advice!  #slipperyjadeslope
> ------
> 
> Also lusting after this one from Yokdee. Rectangular bangle. Not a “fine” piece But full of character and interesting patterns! Inspired by all you ladies with such “character” bangles.  What do you all think?



I am always surprised at how strong jade is, even when it looks so delicate. I have several smaller bangles Iʻll come back later and share pictures... I seem to be having issues with the photo hosting site I use.   

Bangles in nontraditional shapes, colors, and carvings are neat.  I think if jade calls to me and it is in the budget, it usually winds up coming home.


----------



## Silver Mom

VintageyGirl said:


> Thank you Silver Mom for sharing your experience! Yes I do think the bangle being thin I should be able to squeeze into it. I will update cos I’m looking at quite a few bangles having just started my collection. Haha. Another one I’m considering. This is finer grained and translucency. I like the peppermint green!  I’m in trouble haha. Can you show your similar bangle Silver Mom?
> 
> View attachment 4995413


OK, here are the two bangles I have that look similar to the two you posted.


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> He does such great work!  I canʻt wear my nephrite from him anymore because I have gotten too fat over the years. I canʻt get it over my hand anymore! I really like his blues.  A princess in it is on my want list.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!  I love earrings as much as I love beads.  The color on these are eye catching.
> 
> 
> 
> If Alice does restringing, or she can recommend someone thatʻd be great!   I should probably devote sometime watching Youtube and practicing.  Thatʻd probably be better on my wallet in the long run, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Iʻm continuously amazed at how youtube has just about a video for everything.  I should make this a goal for summer.
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Mom, this is beautiful.  Love how the thread matches the bead so nothing competes with the jade and the clasps.
> 
> 
> 
> I am always surprised at how strong jade is, even when it looks so delicate. I have several smaller bangles Iʻll come back later and share pictures... I seem to be having issues with the photo hosting site I use.
> 
> Bangles in nontraditional shapes, colors, and carvings are neat.  I think if jade calls to me and it is in the budget, it usually winds up coming home.


JKP, I will call Alice today and get back to you.


----------



## VintageyGirl

Silver Mom said:


> OK, here are the two bangles I have that look similar to the two you posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995738
> View attachment 4995739


Love these! The top one is so striking with the darker spinach patterns contrasting against the lighter base. Much more striking than the one I’m looking at. The bottom one - the lighter part that is showing - is it grey or green? It does look similar to the one I’m looking at  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

VintageyGirl said:


> Love these! The top one is so striking with the darker spinach patterns contrasting against the lighter base. Much more striking than the one I’m looking at. The bottom one - the lighter part that is showing - is it grey or green? It does look similar to the one I’m looking at  Thanks for sharing!


I forgot to send you a link for a PDF that should help you with understanding jade terms and train your eyes on distinguishing treated jade to untreated!


			http://www.docs.i-version.com/iversion/download.aspx?id=6WHGZ9BR&start=55&end=61


----------



## VintageyGirl

AJadecent Angle said:


> I forgot to send you a link for a PDF that should help you with understanding jade terms and train your eyes on distinguishing treated jade to untreated!
> 
> 
> http://www.docs.i-version.com/iversion/download.aspx?id=6WHGZ9BR&start=55&end=61


Thank you so much! I will go read it. ❤️


----------



## Silver Mom

VintageyGirl said:


> Love these! The top one is so striking with the darker spinach patterns contrasting against the lighter base. Much more striking than the one I’m looking at. The bottom one - the lighter part that is showing - is it grey or green? It does look similar to the one I’m looking at  Thanks for sharing!


It is actually green and black jadeite.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Silver Mom said:


> It is actually green and black jadeite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4996309


I love how the bangle gives off Maleficent vibes


----------



## Silver Mom

VintageyGirl said:


> Love these! The top one is so striking with the darker spinach patterns contrasting against the lighter base. Much more striking than the one I’m looking at. The bottom one - the lighter part that is showing - is it grey or green? It does look similar to the one I’m looking at  Thanks for sharing!


Here it is paired with my square green nephrite and princess round Edwards Black nephrite.  The nephrites were made by Allan Spehar.  He is such an artist.  I just love him. I actually like the color on your moss in snow/floating flower bangle better than mine because it is a brighter green. Sometimes I think that spinach green is too dark.


----------



## Silver Mom

AJadecent Angle said:


> I love how the bangle gives off Maleficent vibes


Thank you AJadecent!


----------



## VintageyGirl

Silver Mom said:


> It is actually green and black jadeite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4996309


Yes now I can see the green! It does indeed look like the one I’m looking at. It’s lovely. I like the combi of this peppermint green and black. I haven’t quite decided whether to get it or to get a black one with some grey patches which I think would go with more things. Decisions!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Some of my pieces that I wore recently - a multi-purpose beads necklace, a teardrop pendant, a teardrop ring and a Wu Lu ring


----------



## VintageyGirl

Silver Mom said:


> Here it is paired with my square green nephrite and princess round Edwards Black nephrite.  The nephrites were made by Allan Spehar.  He is such an artist.  I just love him. I actually like the color on your moss in snow/floating flower bangle better than mine because it is a brighter green. Sometimes I think that spinach green is too dark.
> 
> View attachment 4996312


Lovely stack and colour combi! ❤️ I have seen these bangles in your earlier posts. I contacted Allan yesterday as I was attracted to a butterscotch princess nephrite bangle on his site but preferred a D shape. He offered to send me some rock samples to choose from. Will be special to hv a customised piece from him. Heard so much rave reviews of his work here and your square bangle is just beautiful! As are the rest!


----------



## Silver Mom

VintageyGirl said:


> Lovely stack and colour combi! ❤ I have seen these bangles in your earlier posts. I contacted Allan yesterday as I was attracted to a butterscotch princess nephrite bangle on his site but preferred a D shape. He offered to send me some rock samples to choose from. Will be special to hv a customised piece from him. Heard so much rave reviews of his work here and your square bangle is just beautiful! As are the rest!


Thank you Vintagey.  You will not regret getting a bangle from the Amazing Allan Spehar.  He puts a lot of love into his pieces and aims to please his customers.


----------



## Junkenpo

I love when this thread moves so fast.  It is fun to keep up with the conversations.  

It looks like imgur is finally back up for me, so here are some reposts of my smaller/thinner bangles. First pic is with regular thickness D shapes on the left.


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> I love when this thread moves so fast.  It is fun to keep up with the conversations.
> 
> It looks like imgur is finally back up for me, so here are some reposts of my smaller/thinner bangles. First pic is with regular thickness D shapes on the left.


So gorgeous!


----------



## berniechocolate

Helped a friend buy this imperial cabochon jadeite  ring some months back .  Dropped by to visit her during CNY , and it’s giving me ideas to get one soon perhaps  . Tried it on for a picture.

Imperial jadeite in mandarin means 帝王绿. The stuff that empress and concubines adorned themselves with . I supposed I can’t be an empress  but , this sure feels opulent just looking at the vivid sharp green with chatoyancy .





Wearing the orange jadeite kumquat , for some cny festive cheer.


----------



## berniechocolate

What are you , ladies favorite cuts for jade bangles?

do you like them in chubby princess round , princess ovals . Or domed exterior . Flat insides? Cylindrical flat inner / outer sections ? 


I like the princess round for it’s chubbyness but I observe they are usually more expensive because of more material used , all things considered like the same quality of jade compared to a say a cylindrical circles .

I feel though ovals rounded (princess oval ) are really comfy to wear . As they adhere to the shape of my wrist well .


----------



## berniechocolate

I love the sharp vivid greens . The lariat style necklace is very cool and a updated look too 



SmokieDragon said:


> Some of my pieces that I wore recently - a multi-purpose beads necklace, a teardrop pendant, a teardrop ring and a Wu Lu ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4996362
> View attachment 4996363
> View attachment 4996364
> View attachment 4996370
> View attachment 4996371
> View attachment 4996373


----------



## berniechocolate

Silver Mom said:


> Here it is paired with my square green nephrite and princess round Edwards Black nephrite.  The nephrites were made by Allan Spehar.  He is such an artist.  I just love him. I actually like the color on your moss in snow/floating flower bangle better than mine because it is a brighter green. Sometimes I think that spinach green is too dark.
> 
> View attachment 4996312


❤️the bright green square .

the black and green bangle looks interesting .  I think Dynasty also had a similar one which is quite gorgeous . But sad she’s busy with stuff and rarely post anymore .


----------



## VintageyGirl

Junkenpo said:


> I love when this thread moves so fast.  It is fun to keep up with the conversations.
> 
> It looks like imgur is finally back up for me, so here are some reposts of my smaller/thinner bangles. First pic is with regular thickness D shapes on the left.


Your collection is beautiful! The 3 pastel princesses go so well together.


----------



## VintageyGirl

berniechocolate said:


> Helped a friend buy this imperial cabochon jadeite  ring some months back .  Dropped by to visit her during CNY , and it’s giving me ideas to get one soon perhaps  . Tried it on for a picture.
> 
> Imperial jadeite in mandarin means 帝王绿. The stuff that empress and concubines adorned themselves with . I supposed I can’t be an empress  but , this sure feels opulent just looking at the vivid sharp green with chatoyancy .
> 
> View attachment 4996543
> View attachment 4996544
> 
> 
> Wearing the orange jadeite kumquat , for some cny festive cheer.
> View attachment 4996547


I love the kumquat pendant  so unique and just right for CNY! Happy CNY to you


----------



## VintageyGirl

berniechocolate said:


> What are you , ladies favorite cuts for jade bangles?
> 
> do you like them in chubby princess round , princess ovals . Or domed exterior . Flat insides? Cylindrical flat inner / outer sections ?
> 
> 
> I like the princess round for it’s chubbyness but I observe they are usually more expensive because of more material used , all things considered like the same quality of jade compared to a say a cylindrical circles .
> 
> I feel though ovals rounded (princess oval ) are really comfy to wear . As they adhere to the shape of my wrist well .
> View attachment 4996556


Really love this icy bangle of yours with that spot of pinkish purple   I like the look of slim princesses on my wrist but having worn my 1st princess in the past week, I think Ds are the most comfortable. I personally like my D oval as it fits best and hugs my flat wrist unlike the princess which protrudes more and somehow “digs” into my arm. Round domed D is also ok for me. Haven’t tried the thinner flatter pieces yet!


----------



## Icyjade

berniechocolate said:


> Wearing the orange jadeite kumquat , for some cny festive cheer.


 
I really love your kumquat. It’s so cute!!


----------



## Icyjade

It took a while but I finally have a green jadeite ring! So excuse my excitement and lots of pics. But seriously it’s hard to accurately capture the color as it seems to look different in different lighting


----------



## Icyjade

berniechocolate said:


> princess round





VintageyGirl said:


> I like the look of slim princesses on my wrist but having worn my 1st princess in the past week, I think Ds are the most comfortable.



I find slim princesses more comfy than chubby princesses. Strangely I find Ds quite uncomfortable? How come so opposite? Also think oval maybe will fit better but haven’t tried an oval before.

If I wear 58mm for princess round, anyone knows what size does that convert to for ovals?


----------



## Silver Mom

Icyjade said:


> It took a while but I finally have a green jadeite ring! So excuse my excitement and lots of pics. But seriously it’s hard to accurately capture the color as it seems to look different in different lighting
> 
> View attachment 4996662
> View attachment 4996663
> View attachment 4996664
> View attachment 4996665
> View attachment 4996666
> View attachment 4996667
> 
> View attachment 4996669


So worth the wait Icyjade!  Beautiful.


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> What are you , ladies favorite cuts for jade bangles?
> 
> do you like them in chubby princess round , princess ovals . Or domed exterior . Flat insides? Cylindrical flat inner / outer sections ?
> 
> 
> I like the princess round for it’s chubbyness but I observe they are usually more expensive because of more material used , all things considered like the same quality of jade compared to a say a cylindrical circles .
> 
> I feel though ovals rounded (princess oval ) are really comfy to wear . As they adhere to the shape of my wrist well .
> View attachment 4996556


I too love the princess round.  Though I prefer it to not be too chubby.  I think the size of my green and lavender princess rounds are just perfect.  They are the most comfortable for me.


----------



## SmokieDragon

berniechocolate said:


> I love the sharp vivid greens . The lariat style necklace is very cool and a updated look too



Thanks so much!  I've been into greens lately. The lariat is my fave way to wear that necklace too! 



berniechocolate said:


> What are you , ladies favorite cuts for jade bangles?
> 
> do you like them in chubby princess round , princess ovals . Or domed exterior . Flat insides? Cylindrical flat inner / outer sections ?
> 
> 
> I like the princess round for it’s chubbyness but I observe they are usually more expensive because of more material used , all things considered like the same quality of jade compared to a say a cylindrical circles .
> 
> I feel though ovals rounded (princess oval ) are really comfy to wear . As they adhere to the shape of my wrist well .
> View attachment 4996556



I love princess round the best for comfort during sleep, eg it doesn't leave a mark on my skin unlike D shapes. However, D shapes are nicer to look at IMHO as there is they are flatter and there is no "front" and "back". The princess rounds I have aren't chubby because I don't think I should wear anything above 80g for the sake of my wrist.

A cut that I would love to get is a square princess round, if you get what I mean. And then my collection will be complete  But I'm supposed to be on a bangle ban, LOL!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Icyjade said:


> I find slim princesses more comfy than chubby princesses. Strangely I find Ds quite uncomfortable? How come so opposite? Also think oval maybe will fit better but haven’t tried an oval before.
> 
> If I wear 58mm for princess round, anyone knows what size does that convert to for ovals?



Basically, if you wear a 58mm princess round, that would be 59mm in D shape. For an oval, we would then add 2-3mm which would be 61-62mm. However, ovals don't come in such big sizes eg the biggest I've seen is 58mm


----------



## berniechocolate

VintageyGirl said:


> I love the kumquat pendant  so unique and just right for CNY! Happy CNY to you





VintageyGirl said:


> Really love this icy bangle of yours with that spot of pinkish purple   I like the look of slim princesses on my wrist but having worn my 1st princess in the past week, I think Ds are the most comfortable. I personally like my D oval as it fits best and hugs my flat wrist unlike the princess which protrudes more and somehow “digs” into my arm. Round domed D is also ok for me. Haven’t tried the thinner flatter pieces yet!



Thank u ! I love the kum quat too .  It was rather plain as a donut , so I spend a little fortune making it abit quirky  with diamonds and another jadeite leaf  .  But was rather happy with the end result .  So need to save $$$ before buying stuff again

I like princess round very much . But as I need 50-51inner diameter . It seems very difficult to fit my size , icy level & budget i m looking for.

Fairly expensive for princess rounds all things considered like nice quality , compare to other shapes cut for bangles because I was told more material is used usually .

sometimes I tell my hubby these things and he rolls his eyes at me telling me it looks all the same ,






Icyjade said:


> It took a while but I finally have a green jadeite ring! So excuse my excitement and lots of pics. But seriously it’s hard to accurately capture the color as it seems to look different in different lighting
> 
> View attachment 4996662
> View attachment 4996663
> View attachment 4996664
> View attachment 4996665
> View attachment 4996666
> View attachment 4996667
> 
> View attachment 4996669



Your cabochon ring is so vivid , watery and pretty . Makes me feel like having one soon .



Icyjade said:


> I find slim princesses more comfy than chubby princesses. Strangely I find Ds quite uncomfortable? How come so opposite? Also think oval maybe will fit better but haven’t tried an oval before.
> 
> If I wear 58mm for princess round, anyone knows what size does that convert to for ovals?



Not very sure .  I wear 50-52 for bangles .  My current oval is 53 by 47 mm .

so I think u might need to ask the seller if you something u like




Silver Mom said:


> I too love the princess round.  Though I prefer it to not be too chubby.  I think the size of my green and lavender princess rounds are just perfect.  They are the most comfortable for me.



Lovely ! I remember u have a round icy one too . Was that a princess round ?




SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much!  I've been into greens lately. The lariat is my fave way to wear that necklace too!
> 
> I love princess round the best for comfort during sleep, eg it doesn't leave a mark on my skin unlike D shapes. However, D shapes are nicer to look at IMHO as there is they are flatter and there is no "front" and "back". The princess rounds I have aren't chubby because I don't think I should wear anything above 80g for the sake of my wrist.
> 
> A cut that I would love to get is a square princess round, if you get what I mean. And then my collection will be complete  But I'm supposed to be on a bangle ban, LOL!



green can be so pretty and eye catching yes ? It’s probably also why many think that green is the “ representative “ of jade , even though jadeite can exist in so many colors .

greens are still most sought after by the Chinese and others in terms of jade acquisition . Tends to fetch premium price I realize .


----------



## AJadecent Angle

berniechocolate said:


> Thank u ! I love the kum quat too .  It was rather plain as a donut , so I spend a little fortune making it abit quirky  with diamonds and another jadeite leaf  .  But was rather happy with the end result .  So need to save $$$ before buying stuff again
> 
> I like princess round very much . But as I need 50-51inner diameter . It seems very difficult to fit my size , icy level & budget i m looking for.
> 
> Fairly expensive for princess rounds all things considered like nice quality , compare to other shapes cut for bangles because I was told more material is used usually .
> 
> sometimes I tell my hubby these things and he rolls his eyes at me telling me it looks all the same ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your cabochon ring is so vivid , watery and pretty . Makes me feel like having one soon .
> 
> 
> 
> Not very sure .  I wear 50-52 for bangles .  My current oval is 53 by 47 mm .
> 
> so I think u might need to ask the seller if you something u like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely ! I remember u have a round icy one too . Was that a princess round ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> green can be so pretty and eye catching yes ? It’s probably also why many think that green is the “ representative “ of jade , even though jadeite can exist in so many colors .
> 
> greens are still most sought after by the Chinese and others in terms of jade acquisition . Tends to fetch premium price I realize .


I like your husband's reaction honestly , also I do agree that green is eye-catching so long as it's vivid or in a icy floating flower variety as those are one of my favorite. Although seeing the prices for those in a chubby princess bangle does make me wheeze alittle


----------



## berniechocolate

[/QUOTE]


AJadecent Angle said:


> I like your husband's reaction honestly , also I do agree that green is eye-catching so long as it's vivid or in a icy floating flower variety as those are one of my favorite. Although seeing the prices for those in a chubby princess bangle does make me wheeze alittle



His reaction is simply . Buy ? Don’t buy ? Come let’s go get dinner ?



or if you really like it ,JUST DO IT , if you don’t need to rob the bank .

My God .  Doesn’t help a lot ain’t it . So it’s still lovely to talk about jade , choices and stuff here ‍♀️


----------



## AJadecent Angle

berniechocolate said:


> His reaction is simply . Buy ? Don’t buy ? Come let’s go get dinner ?
> 
> 
> 
> or if you really like it ,JUST DO IT , if you don’t need to rob the bank .
> 
> My God .  Doesn’t help a lot ain’t it . So it’s still lovely to talk about jade , choices and stuff here ‍♀



I agree, although I do wish there were just as much posts about nephrite and it's Xinjiang varieties here. Perhaps learning more about it's formation, and dye detection.
That does remind me, I've scoured in the net and found a Chinese user who mainly deals with nephrite and gives good tip about buying nephrite and ways to detect nephrite imitating as "seed jade" (market term for Hetian jade pieces that are in the river for a long time to where they form oxidization "skin" over them, those cost ALOT). He of course only speaks in Chinese though and I've found a Youtube channel that used to translate what he said but was shut down for some reasons so I'll link his BilliBilli website here (Google Translate definitely needed). https://space.bilibili.com/441935992/video


----------



## Silver Mom

AJadecent Angle said:


> I agree, although I do wish there were just as much posts about nephrite and it's Xinjiang varieties here. Perhaps learning more about it's formation, and dye detection.
> That does remind me, I've scoured in the net and found a Chinese user who mainly deals with nephrite and gives good tip about buying nephrite and ways to detect nephrite imitating as "seed jade" (market term for Hetian jade pieces that are in the river for a long time to where they form oxidization "skin" over them, those cost ALOT). He of course only speaks in Chinese though and I've found a Youtube channel that used to translate what he said but was shut down for some reasons so I'll link his BilliBilli website here (Google Translate definitely needed). https://space.bilibili.com/441935992/video


Wow, he is great.  I wish I knew what he was saying. I just even like watching the video.  Thank you so much for sharing. Also,  I heard that it is very hard or not possible to treat or dye nephrite jade.  Did you ever hear that?


----------



## Junkenpo

berniechocolate said:


> Wearing the orange jadeite kumquat , for some cny festive cheer.



Gorgeous ring!  And this kumquat is my favorite thing!  I love the chubbiness of the donut and the color.  I never would have thought to add a stem and leaf, but it is just perfect. So much personality. 


berniechocolate said:


> What are you , ladies favorite cuts for jade bangles?
> 
> do you like them in chubby princess round , princess ovals . Or domed exterior . Flat insides? Cylindrical flat inner / outer sections ?



Iʻve gone through so many cycles.  My first love is chubby princesses, but I spend so much time at a computer now that slender(er?) D shapes work better.  Iʻve been stuck with my black carved, which has a lower profile than my other D bangles and Iʻve been thankful for that since I canʻt get it off.   

Iʻm not sure what the shape is called, but a goal for me would be to acquire a square profile bangle in black.  Kind of like my "the Big Jade" but without the carvings.  

Reposts for those whoʻve never see The Big Jade 













Icyjade said:


> It took a while but I finally have a green jadeite ring! So excuse my excitement and lots of pics. But seriously it’s hard to accurately capture the color as it seems to look different in different lighting



Blingy!  Love the green and how it changes.  Whatʻs your favorite lighting for it?


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Silver Mom said:


> Wow, he is great.  I wish I knew what he was saying. I just even like watching the video.  Thank you so much for sharing. Also,  I heard that it is very hard or not possible to treat or dye nephrite jade.  Did you ever hear that?


No problem! And in one of his videos, he actually shows that it's possible to dye the surface of nephrite to imitate oxidization on the surface, but the dye won't penetrate into the nephrite since it's structure is very densely packed, I believe he even said that you can smell the chemicals of the dye in imitation seed nephrite.
If you were curious on how much imitation seed nephrite costs, it's usually $10-$70 USD depending on size, the price does go up more depending on the nephrite's texture and quality but the dyed skin is worth close to nothing as it's there for people who want a piece of seed nephrite but can't afford an authentic one.
I have asked matsalice about this and she herself said it's incredibly hard to distinguish one from another since you'll need to train your eyes and handle them alot to be able to.


----------



## VintageyGirl

Junkenpo said:


> Gorgeous ring!  And this kumquat is my favorite thing!  I love the chubbiness of the donut and the color.  I never would have thought to add a stem and leaf, but it is just perfect. So much personality.
> 
> 
> Iʻve gone through so many cycles.  My first love is chubby princesses, but I spend so much time at a computer now that slender(er?) D shapes work better.  Iʻve been stuck with my black carved, which has a lower profile than my other D bangles and Iʻve been thankful for that since I canʻt get it off.
> 
> Iʻm not sure what the shape is called, but a goal for me would be to acquire a square profile bangle in black.  Kind of like my "the Big Jade" but without the carvings.
> 
> Reposts for those whoʻve never see The Big Jade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blingy!  Love the green and how it changes.  Whatʻs your favorite lighting for it?


I have seen some websites call it the “modern right angle cut”. I guess cos the sides are not rounded but straight down in a right angle from the top. I think UJ and Yokdee have some  Do you ever wear Big Jade? It’s pretty.


----------



## VintageyGirl

SmokieDragon said:


> Basically, if you wear a 58mm princess round, that would be 59mm in D shape. For an oval, we would then add 2-3mm which would be 61-62mm. However, ovals don't come in such big sizes eg the biggest I've seen is 58mm


That’s my experience too. Princess round will be smallest size for me (50-51), followed by round D (52-53) followed by oval D (54). However I just found I can squeeze into a 48 round D!!! With lotion and the right technique helped by the seller.


----------



## VintageyGirl

His reaction is simply . Buy ? Don’t buy ? Come let’s go get dinner ?



or if you really like it ,JUST DO IT , if you don’t need to rob the bank .

My God .  Doesn’t help a lot ain’t it . So it’s still lovely to talk about jade , choices and stuff here ‍♀
[/QUOTE]
This made me LOL. My DH said, I now know more about jade than I ever need to know  yes great to hv a forum to learn things and share


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> Thank u ! I love the kum quat too .  It was rather plain as a donut , so I spend a little fortune making it abit quirky  with diamonds and another jadeite leaf  .  But was rather happy with the end result .  So need to save $$$ before buying stuff again
> 
> I like princess round very much . But as I need 50-51inner diameter . It seems very difficult to fit my size , icy level & budget i m looking for.
> 
> Fairly expensive for princess rounds all things considered like nice quality , compare to other shapes cut for bangles because I was told more material is used usually .
> 
> sometimes I tell my hubby these things and he rolls his eyes at me telling me it looks all the same ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your cabochon ring is so vivid , watery and pretty . Makes me feel like having one soon .
> 
> 
> 
> Not very sure .  I wear 50-52 for bangles .  My current oval is 53 by 47 mm .
> 
> so I think u might need to ask the seller if you something u like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely ! I remember u have a round icy one too . Was that a princess round ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> green can be so pretty and eye catching yes ? It’s probably also why many think that green is the “ representative “ of jade , even though jadeite can exist in so many colors .
> 
> greens are still most sought after by the Chinese and others in terms of jade acquisition . Tends to fetch premium price I realize .


You have such a great memory.  Yes I do have a lightly carved white princess round bangle.  Here it is Bernie.


----------



## VintageyGirl

Silver Mom said:


> You have such a great memory.  Yes I do have a lightly carved white princess round bangle.  Here it is Bernie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997395


Wow this is so icy and translucent! Would you say it’s more colourless or white?


----------



## Silver Mom

VintageyGirl said:


> Wow this is so icy and translucent! Would you say it’s more colourless or white?


I would say it is more colourless.  But it is completely white with no hint of any other color.  Sometimes white bangles have a hint of green or lavender or some other color but this has no other color.  Thank you Vintagey.


----------



## VintageyGirl

Silver Mom said:


> I would say it is more colourless.  But it is completely white with no hint of any other color.  Sometimes white bangles have a hint of green or lavender or some other color but this has no other color.  Thank you Vintagey.


That’s so rare to be pure colourless  I have a colourless one but it has a green undertone esp under certain light and a white one that’s a little greyish. Here they are. The D nearer my palm is the colourless with green specks and undertone. The princess is the whiter one. Tho it is certified as faint lavender n faint green, i don’t really see those colours under any lighting .


----------



## Junkenpo

AJadecent Angle said:


> I agree, although I do wish there were just as much posts about nephrite and it's Xinjiang varieties here. Perhaps learning more about it's formation, and dye detection.



Thanks for the video links!  So many to look at.   I only own a couple of nephrite things, but Iʻd love to see more.  I donʻt know enough about how to judge quality or authenticity to feel comfortable buying unless theyʻve already been vetted in by other trusted jadies here. 

I'm not a fan of waxy looking nephrite, I like creamy whites and clear/bright greens and shiny blacks, though thatʻs usually too much for my wallet. 



VintageyGirl said:


> I have seen some websites call it the “modern right angle cut”. I guess cos the sides are not rounded but straight down in a right angle from the top. I think UJ and Yokdee have some  Do you ever wear Big Jade? It’s pretty.



Iʻll add that to my search terms!  I like to look, but Iʻm thankfully pretty happy with my set for now.  Itʻs the small jade bits that I have a harder time passing up. 

I donʻt wear him as often anymore, but when I first got him, I wore him a lot.  I liked to stack jade and Iʻd wear The Big Jade shoved up my arm like that.  I also liked to wear it to sleep. I think heʻs a 71mm.  When I first started my collection, my fave size was 51mm-ish.


----------



## SmokieDragon

VintageyGirl said:


> That’s my experience too. Princess round will be smallest size for me (50-51), followed by round D (52-53) followed by oval D (54). However I just found I can squeeze into a 48 round D!!! With lotion and the right technique helped by the seller.



48 is so tiny! The only 48 that can fit me is ring size in circumference, LOL!

So did u end up buying this 48 bangle?

All my bangles are worn with soap and water. I’m pain intolerant and buy bigger bangles cos of it. My usual size is 57mm but I do have an oval on my left wrist which was put on by the seller with a plastic bag.


----------



## Silver Mom

VintageyGirl said:


> That’s so rare to be pure colourless  I have a colourless one but it has a green undertone esp under certain light and a white one that’s a little greyish. Here they are. The D nearer my palm is the colourless with green specks and undertone. The princess is the whiter one. Tho it is certified as faint lavender n faint green, i don’t really see those colours under any lighting .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997452


These are so lovely Vintagey.  You are lucky to have such beauties.


----------



## VintageyGirl

SmokieDragon said:


> 48 is so tiny! The only 48 that can fit me is ring size in circumference, LOL!
> 
> So did u end up buying this 48 bangle?
> 
> All my bangles are worn with soap and water. I’m pain intolerant and buy bigger bangles cos of it. My usual size is 57mm but I do have an oval on my left wrist which was put on by the seller with a plastic bag.


Yes plastic bags helps too. I was totally surprised I could fit into the 48! No I didn’t buy it yet but seriously considering it. It has good lustre and translucency and just a very unique violet purple and the other side is like a pale yellow/browny. Never seen this shade of purple before! Would post a photo but purples just don’t capture well. Much nicer IRL. My sizes 51-54 can be worn on left hand without soap/lotion but needs some help on the right hand.


----------



## VintageyGirl

Junkenpo said:


> Thanks for the video links!  So many to look at.   I only own a couple of nephrite things, but Iʻd love to see more.  I donʻt know enough about how to judge quality or authenticity to feel comfortable buying unless theyʻve already been vetted in by other trusted jadies here.
> 
> I'm not a fan of waxy looking nephrite, I like creamy whites and clear/bright greens and shiny blacks, though thatʻs usually too much for my wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> Iʻll add that to my search terms!  I like to look, but Iʻm thankfully pretty happy with my set for now.  Itʻs the small jade bits that I have a harder time passing up.
> 
> I donʻt wear him as often anymore, but when I first got him, I wore him a lot.  I liked to stack jade and Iʻd wear The Big Jade shoved up my arm like that.  I also liked to wear it to sleep. I think heʻs a 71mm.  When I first started my collection, my fave size was 51mm-ish.


Wow 71 vs 51 is quite a difference! Funny and cute that you identify Big Jade as a “he/him”  He is very statement and cool!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Junkenpo said:


> Iʻm not sure what the shape is called, but a goal for me would be to acquire a square profile bangle in black.  Kind of like my "the Big Jade" but without the carvings.
> 
> Reposts for those whoʻve never see The Big Jade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blingy!  Love the green and how it changes.  Whatʻs your favorite lighting for it?



Wow, Big Jade can look so different - white in the top picture and green in the bottom picture  I prefer the look in the first picture - dreamy 

I bought a square profile black bangle from JadeiteRoom last year at a very good price. You can check her out too. She once told me she can ship via FedEx but she will charge for it. Here's my post last year on my black bangle: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-jade-thread.903525/post-33798855


----------



## SmokieDragon

With a mystic knot today.

I must say, I’ve been having a difficult time loading this and other threads ever since TPF came back after being down a day on Wednesday. I’ve had to switch to Chrome (from Firefox) on my Mac but I still need to load and reload till pictures and posts all show up. Anyone else having problems?


----------



## VintageyGirl

SmokieDragon said:


> With a mystic knot today.
> 
> I must say, I’ve been having a difficult time loading this and other threads ever since TPF came back after being down a day on Wednesday. I’ve had to switch to Chrome (from Firefox) on my Mac but I still need to load and reload till pictures and posts all show up. Anyone else having problems?
> 
> View attachment 4997509


Beautiful translucency on this mystic knot!


----------



## udalrike

Can´t comment on everything. Ladies, what wonderful beauties all of you have!!
SilverMom, WOW, WOW, WOW!!!!
Junkenpo, what a great collection you have !
Bernie, the colours are TDF!!! I myself like princess bangles the most, don´t know why , just the feeling.
Vintageygirl, beautiful stack!


----------



## udalrike

Very green today.
The leaf I got from a wonderful person.


----------



## Icyjade

Silver Mom said:


> So worth the wait Icyjade!  Beautiful.



Thanks! I feel like my fate/affinity with this jadeite is strong. Has to be cos I passed up on other beautiful jadeite cabs/rings in the past but not this one.




Junkenpo said:


> Blingy! Love the green and how it changes. Whatʻs your favorite lighting for it?



Thanks! It seems to look pretty great under any direct lighting, whether natural or artificial although it can look darker or lighter green. But the green is always vivid and alive so long as there is light. Indirect natural light is probably when I’m not as enamored with the color.




berniechocolate said:


> Your cabochon ring is so vivid , watery and pretty . Makes me feel like having one soon .
> 
> Not very sure . I wear 50-52 for bangles . My current oval is 53 by 47 mm .
> 
> so I think u might need to ask the seller if you something u like





SmokieDragon said:


> Basically, if you wear a 58mm princess round, that would be 59mm in D shape. For an oval, we would then add 2-3mm which would be 61-62mm. However, ovals don't come in such big sizes eg the biggest I've seen is 58mm





VintageyGirl said:


> That’s my experience too. Princess round will be smallest size for me (50-51), followed by round D (52-53) followed by oval D (54). However I just found I can squeeze into a 48 round D!!! With lotion and the right technique helped by the seller.



Thanks ladies! Unfortunately I think @SmokieDragon you are right - ovals don’t come in such big sizes? Don’t remember seeing irl.

@VintageyGirl gosh you have such slender hands/wrist!!! So 48 is probably right for you and you may even be able to go smaller. I need soap to put on/remove  almost all my bangles.


----------



## Deleted 698298

This is my bangle (princess?) which I wear all the time. Love it. Just wanted to ask what are those whitish ‘impurities’ like cotton/snowflakes inside, do they have a name?


----------



## SmokieDragon

VintageyGirl said:


> Beautiful translucency on this mystic knot!



Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

VintageyGirl said:


> Beautiful translucency on this mystic knot!



*Deletion of redundant post


----------



## SmokieDragon

udalrike said:


> Very green today.
> The leaf I got from a wonderful person.



I love your leaf and the fact that you managed to get 2 earrings that fit your donuts perfectly!


----------



## Icyjade

Consumer2much said:


> View attachment 4997612
> 
> This is my bangle (princess?) which I wear all the time. Love it. Just wanted to ask what are those whitish ‘impurities’ like cotton/snowflakes inside, do they have a name?


Aren’t they called snowflakes? Like this 




__





						You are being redirected...
					





					www.lihongjade.com


----------



## SmokieDragon

Consumer2much said:


> View attachment 4997612
> 
> This is my bangle (princess?) which I wear all the time. Love it. Just wanted to ask what are those whitish ‘impurities’ like cotton/snowflakes inside, do they have a name?



Yes, it looks like a princess. Not sure if those impurities have a name... I have some in my bluish green Burmese bangle now. The seller called it "white specks formation".

I also have a Guatemalan Blue bangle with such similar impurities and that seller called it "small white inclusions like snowflakes scattered throughout on the bangle, making it very pretty to look at..." - why don't we go with that nice description for your bangle?


----------



## Deleted 698298

Snowflakes, that’s how I feel about them. They are so cute. Love my bangle and jade and would want to get more eventually but atm don’t fancy taking this one off and swap. I have another lower quality (not translucent as much) bangle but if I put them both on they clank, even with a spacer bracelet. And I just wanted to say that all your lovely jade bangles are true gems , feast for my eyes


----------



## VintageyGirl

udalrike said:


> Very green today.
> The leaf I got from a wonderful person.


Uli, love those earrings - all the diff greens make them look so special - and that leaf pendant! Greens are good for you!


----------



## VintageyGirl

Consumer2much said:


> View attachment 4997612
> 
> This is my bangle (princess?) which I wear all the time. Love it. Just wanted to ask what are those whitish ‘impurities’ like cotton/snowflakes inside, do they have a name?


The light green colour is so soothing to look at and the princess cut (totally cylindrical cross section) makes it look so refined and pretty  I haven’t found my permanent bangle yet!


----------



## Silver Mom

SmokieDragon said:


> With a mystic knot today.
> 
> I must say, I’ve been having a difficult time loading this and other threads ever since TPF came back after being down a day on Wednesday. I’ve had to switch to Chrome (from Firefox) on my Mac but I still need to load and reload till pictures and posts all show up. Anyone else having problems?
> 
> View attachment 4997509


I was having problems too.  Had to switch from Safari to Chrome.  Beautiful pendant.


----------



## Silver Mom

udalrike said:


> Very green today.
> The leaf I got from a wonderful person.


Wow these are beautiful.


----------



## Silver Mom

Consumer2much said:


> View attachment 4997612
> 
> This is my bangle (princess?) which I wear all the time. Love it. Just wanted to ask what are those whitish ‘impurities’ like cotton/snowflakes inside, do they have a name?


Very soothing, calm and beautiful color.  I have heard it referred to as cotton.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Hey! Thought I'd share this video from the Nephrite man in BilliBilli (might start calling him Nephrite man at this point ) where he just uploaded a video of a stone pretending to be a golden variant of nephrite and he shows how resistant nephrite is to scratching. Could be very useful if you guys are ever scared but curious how hard nephrite is.


			https://www.bilibili.com/video/BV19i4y1K7Gr


----------



## VintageyGirl

AJadecent Angle said:


> Hey! Thought I'd share this video from the Nephrite man in BilliBilli (might start calling him Nephrite man at this point ) where he just uploaded a video of a stone pretending to be a golden variant of nephrite and he shows how resistant nephrite is to scratching. Could be very useful if you guys are ever scared but curious how hard nephrite is.
> 
> 
> https://www.bilibili.com/video/BV19i4y1K7Gr


Fascinating to look at the raw rock. Reminds me of cheese slabs hehe


----------



## VintageyGirl

Happy Monday Jadies! A statement double Ruyi ring I tried on at the shop over the weekend. It was way too big but the seller said it can be fitted with an inner gold ring to make it fit me. But of cos also cost more $$$ cos of the gold! Still drooling and dreaming. What do you ladies think? (Pardon my dry skin )


----------



## Bostonjetset

Silver Mom said:


> Here it is paired with my square green nephrite and princess round Edwards Black nephrite.  The nephrites were made by Allan Spehar.  He is such an artist.  I just love him. I actually like the color on your moss in snow/floating flower bangle better than mine because it is a brighter green. Sometimes I think that spinach green is too dark.
> 
> View attachment 4996312


That square nephrite is beautiful! I think I’m one of the few that actually prefers nephrite over jadeite.  
I have really large man wrists so cannot really find bangles that would fit me But it’s always fun to admire others’.

BTW, you cat avatar is adorable.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Silver Mom said:


> I was having problems too.  Had to switch from Safari to Chrome.  Beautiful pendant.



Thanks so much! Hope we can go back to using our favourite browsers soon


----------



## SmokieDragon

AJadecent Angle said:


> Hey! Thought I'd share this video from the Nephrite man in BilliBilli (might start calling him Nephrite man at this point ) where he just uploaded a video of a stone pretending to be a golden variant of nephrite and he shows how resistant nephrite is to scratching. Could be very useful if you guys are ever scared but curious how hard nephrite is.
> 
> 
> https://www.bilibili.com/video/BV19i4y1K7Gr



Actually, I stopped buying nephrite bangles cos of my doubts on resistance to scratching. This might convince me otherwise! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## SmokieDragon

VintageyGirl said:


> Happy Monday Jadies! A statement double Ruyi ring I tried on at the shop over the weekend. It was way too big but the seller said it can be fitted with an inner gold ring to make it fit me. But of cos also cost more $$$ cos of the gold! Still drooling and dreaming. What do you ladies think? (Pardon my dry skin )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998460



Oh I'm wary of rings that extend too much beyond my finger cos I'm not very careful. I'd be quite afraid of banging it anywhere


----------



## Silver Mom

VintageyGirl said:


> Happy Monday Jadies! A statement double Ruyi ring I tried on at the shop over the weekend. It was way too big but the seller said it can be fitted with an inner gold ring to make it fit me. But of cos also cost more $$$ cos of the gold! Still drooling and dreaming. What do you ladies think? (Pardon my dry skin )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998460


This is very pretty and quite unusual.  I love how shiny it is and the carving is lovely.


----------



## Silver Mom

Bostonjetset said:


> That square nephrite is beautiful! I think I’m one of the few that actually prefers nephrite over jadeite.
> I have really large man wrists so cannot really find bangles that would fit me But it’s always fun to admire others’.
> 
> BTW, you cat avatar is adorable.


Thank you Boston.  The guy that made this for me does do custom fit for people so if you are ever in the "need" to have a nephrite bangle, Allan Spehar from Jadedivers on Etsy will make a beautiful one for you.  I never did like nephrite until I saw his creations.  He even lets you choose your stone.
My cat avatar is the cat that stole my heart.  He has gone over the rainbow bridge and I miss him very much.  I do have another furchild now that I love just as much but wish he was still here too.  They can really steal your heart.  It is amazing how every cat has a different personality.  I do feel blessed to have been given the opportunity to know both of them.


----------



## Silver Mom

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! Hope we can go back to using our favourite browsers soon


Me too. LOL


----------



## AJadecent Angle

SmokieDragon said:


> Actually, I stopped buying nephrite bangles cos of my doubts on resistance to scratching. This might convince me otherwise! Thanks so much for sharing!


Oh trust me when I say this, ever since I got a bundle of nephrite pieces off matsalice, I haven't seen them chip nor scratch even when I had one incident where a princess bangle got knocked alittle too hard on another hetian nephrite piece, and it still looked as good as new.   
But hey on the bright side, nephrites are definitely more common and more fracture resistant.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

SmokieDragon said:


> Oh I'm wary of rings that extend too much beyond my finger cos I'm not very careful. I'd be quite afraid of banging it anywhere


Funny enough, everytime I look at a jade carved into a ring, I would wanna wear it but can't cause how abnormally thin and long my fingers are, so they'd just dangle around without a care in the world. 
Nowadays most rings in a size 9-10 just become a small fidgeting toy which is upsetting if I ever wanna wear it around.


----------



## SmokieDragon

AJadecent Angle said:


> Funny enough, everytime I look at a jade carved into a ring, I would wanna wear it but can't cause how abnormally thin and long my fingers are, so they'd just dangle around without a care in the world.
> Nowadays most rings in a size 9-10 just become a small fidgeting toy which is upsetting if I ever wanna wear it around.



I’ve been wondering who can wear such large rings? Why cut it so large? Mind boggling


----------



## Silver Mom

SmokieDragon said:


> I’ve been wondering who can wear such large rings? Why cut it so large? Mind boggling


LOL, you are so funny.  But you are right.


----------



## VintageyGirl

AJadecent Angle said:


> Funny enough, everytime I look at a jade carved into a ring, I would wanna wear it but can't cause how abnormally thin and long my fingers are, so they'd just dangle around without a care in the world.
> Nowadays most rings in a size 9-10 just become a small fidgeting toy which is upsetting if I ever wanna wear it around.





Silver Mom said:


> This is very pretty and quite unusual.  I love how shiny it is and the carving is lovely.





Silver Mom said:


> This is very pretty and quite unusual.  I love how shiny it is and the carving is lovely.





SmokieDragon said:


> Oh I'm wary of rings that extend too much beyond my finger cos I'm not very careful. I'd be quite afraid of banging it anywhere


Thank you ladies! I’m a size 8.5-9 myself but I love large rings haha. Jade rings are always made so big unless it’s set in gold and can be resized. True that it may bang and get chipped when it extends so much


----------



## AJadecent Angle

SmokieDragon said:


> I’ve been wondering who can wear such large rings? Why cut it so large? Mind boggling


On the bright side, it can be chained to be worn as those lulutong barrels, since they're pretty similar, just bulkier.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Here’s my princess round lilac bangle


----------



## Silver Mom

SmokieDragon said:


> Here’s my princess round lilac bangle
> 
> View attachment 4999553
> View attachment 4999554


Really love it!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Was bored and decided to do this.


----------



## VintageyGirl

SmokieDragon said:


> Here’s my princess round lilac bangle
> 
> View attachment 4999553
> View attachment 4999554


Such a beautiful Lilac princess and the other bracelets are pretty too! Nice stack! Is the lilac paler in sun or daylight? I’m considering whether to wait for this kind of lavender or get a less conventional more muted eggplant coloured one I tried on the other day


----------



## VintageyGirl

AJadecent Angle said:


> Was bored and decided to do this.
> View attachment 4999844


What a perfect match! The beads are gorgeous! The different colour variation on each one is just so pretty and unique!


----------



## VintageyGirl

Question for Jadies: Noticed many of you have soooo many bangles and other jade pieces, sometimes in similar colours/patterns. Do you tend to collect what you like even if they may be similar to what you already have and do you feel “guilty” about not wearing them enough?  I’m just starting to collect and already felt a little silly getting 2 white/icy bangles one Princess and one D. I am tempted to get a black one with peppermint green even though I know I will prob end up getting a full black one along the way! Arrrggh this jade obsession!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

VintageyGirl said:


> Question for Jadies: Noticed many of you have soooo many bangles and other jade pieces, sometimes in similar colours/patterns. Do you tend to collect what you like even if they may be similar to what you already have and do you feel “guilty” about not wearing them enough?  I’m just starting to collect and already felt a little silly getting 2 white/icy bangles one Princess and one D. I am tempted to get a black one with peppermint green even though I know I will prob end up getting a full black one along the way! Arrrggh this jade obsession!


I personally haven't felt guilty about it since I collect jade indiscriminately (including the heat treated red, yellow jades sometimes).
I myself have some bangles as well that I either collect to wear, or just look at cause of how vibrant they are. I do understand why it would feel weird to have multiple pieces of the same variant though, but a good excuse could be that you want to create a set of a specific jade accessories with similar visuals/variants, I've seen this happen frequently even from other users in a certain site that is dedicated on jewelry.


----------



## VintageyGirl

AJadecent Angle said:


> I personally haven't felt guilty about it since I collect jade indiscriminately (including the heat treated red, yellow jades sometimes).
> I myself have some bangles as well that I either collect to wear, or just look at cause of how vibrant they are. I do understand why it would feel weird to have multiple pieces of the same variant though, but a good excuse could be that you want to create a set of a specific jade accessories with similar visuals/variants, I've seen this happen frequently even from other users in a certain site that is dedicated on jewelry.


Good points! I used to collect handbags but realised I can’t possibly carry so many bags and have sold many of them since. At a loss! I hope I don’t go that path with jade! Haha. Is heated jade still considered A Grade and does it affect the integrity or value of the jade?


----------



## AJadecent Angle

VintageyGirl said:


> Good points! I used to collect handbags but realised I can’t possibly carry so many bags and have sold many of them since. At a loss! I hope I don’t go that path with jade! Haha. Is heated jade still considered A Grade and does it affect the integrity or value of the jade?


I believe there was a post in reputable jade sellers thread where someone tested a piece of probably heat treated jade bought from someone in China that was certified as Grade A to an Indonesian lab (GRI Lab) and it was tested as Grade C likely either cause of it being heat treated or dye was present. Value of heat treated jade is of course lower than unheated, integrity isn't affected but translucency is affected since the chemical that causes jade to turn yellowish brown is subjected under intense heat to where it turns red/maroon red due to it being dehydrated and chemical reacting to such heat.
I personally feel that if a piece of jade isn't physically altered, but chemically altered, it should be ok to be passed as Grade A so long that the buyer knows and is told that it's been subjected to heat treatment.


----------



## Silver Mom

VintageyGirl said:


> Question for Jadies: Noticed many of you have soooo many bangles and other jade pieces, sometimes in similar colours/patterns. Do you tend to collect what you like even if they may be similar to what you already have and do you feel “guilty” about not wearing them enough?  I’m just starting to collect and already felt a little silly getting 2 white/icy bangles one Princess and one D. I am tempted to get a black one with peppermint green even though I know I will prob end up getting a full black one along the way! Arrrggh this jade obsession!


I like to buy jades that are not alike.  If I have one color already that is usually good for me.  Since I have been loving jade for a while, I have bought one of each color.  Here is an old picture I have of some of my bangles.  I must admit Vintagey jade collecting is addictive.  I have decided to stop buying....(if I can)  LOL.  P.S. Please excuse this picture as it was taken in very bad lighting on a dark night so the colors are not as accurate as they should be.


----------



## VintageyGirl

Silver Mom said:


> I like to buy jades that are not alike.  If I have one color already that is usually good for me.  Since I have been loving jade for a while, I have bought one of each color.  Here is an old picture I have of some of my bangles.  I must admit Vintagey jade collecting is addictive.  I have decided to stop buying....(if I can)  LOL.  P.S. Please excuse this picture as it was taken in very bad lighting on a dark night so the colors are not as accurate as they should be.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5000403


Your collection is TDF, Silver Mom, and very well curated and all unique! I especially love the red and yellow ones. Those are on my wish list. But really hard to find good quality ones which are usually very high priced! I find that I like to look at colours more but black and icy white bangles go with more things.

Currently angsting over:
1. Character rectangle bangle from Yokdee with the most interesting colours and patterns like a painting
2. Muted purple n pale yellow from Yokdee. A very unusual purple with good lustre and grain and good price for the quality. Wondering if I should hold out for a more vibrant purple
3. Black one with peppermint green or all black tho I’m more drawn to the peppermint green
4. White one with red flecks which is just so pretty
5. Butterscotch Siberian from Allan (haven’t asked for quote yet) 
Help!  Haha! And I’m a one bangle at a time person!


----------



## Silver Mom

VintageyGirl said:


> Your collection is TDF, Silver Mom, and very well curated and all unique! I especially love the red and yellow ones. Those are on my wish list. But really hard to find good quality ones which are usually very high priced! I find that I like to look at colours more but black and icy white bangles go with more things.
> 
> Currently angsting over:
> 1. Character rectangle bangle from Yokdee with the most interesting colours and patterns like a painting
> 2. Muted purple n pale yellow from Yokdee. A very unusual purple with good lustre and grain and good price for the quality. Wondering if I should hold out for a more vibrant purple
> 3. Black one with peppermint green or all black tho I’m more drawn to the peppermint green
> 4. White one with red flecks which is just so pretty
> 5. Butterscotch Siberian from Allan (haven’t asked for quote yet)
> Help!  Haha! And I’m a one bangle at a time person!


All your choices sound amazing.  The problem is the decision.  Think about which one you really want and can't live without.  If I see something that I immediately am drawn to and go home and can't stop thinking about it, then I definitely have to have it.  Most of my pieces are from my hometown jeweler who I have been dealing with forever.  The good thing is she is right here so I can see it in person and then bother her everyday until we can have a meeting of the mind and agree on the price.  She is the most wonderful, patient person I know and has since become a good friend.  I know how lucky I am to live just a few miles away from my supplier.  Take your time until you see something you really love.


----------



## VintageyGirl

Silver Mom said:


> All your choices sound amazing.  The problem is the decision.  Think about which one you really want and can't live without.  If I see something that I immediately am drawn to and go home and can't stop thinking about it, then I definitely have to have it.  Most of my pieces are from my hometown jeweler who I have been dealing with forever.  The good thing is she is right here so I can see it in person and then bother her everyday until we can have a meeting of the mind and agree on the price.  She is the most wonderful, patient person I know and has since become a good friend.  I know how lucky I am to live just a few miles away from my supplier.  Take your time until you see something you really love.


Is it the famous Alice?  yes you are lucky to have gotten such a fab collection from her and someone you can trust too! It looks like you like solid colour bangles rather than those with diff colour patterns. Do you find these easier to match with things? I’m lucky that I can physically see and try on the bangles so that helps too. I totally also try to use this method: see if the piece connects with me and if I keep thinking of it tho sometimes I keep thinking of all of them


----------



## Silver Mom

VintageyGirl said:


> Is it the famous Alice?  yes you are lucky to have gotten such a fab collection from her and someone you can trust too! It looks like you like solid colour bangles rather than those with diff colour patterns. Do you find these easier to match with things? I’m lucky that I can physically see and try on the bangles so that helps too. I totally also try to use this method: see if the piece connects with me and if I keep thinking of it tho sometimes I keep thinking of all of them


Yes my jeweler is Alice.  There is another Alice called MatsAlice but she is not that one.  I really love my jeweler who always looks for good pieces and lets me know when there is one I should look at.  Oh wells....maybe that is not such a good thing.  LOL  I am weak and usually end up buying.  I am trying to learn how to be stronger.  I like to get pieces that are solid colour because Alice once told me that it is harder to find bangles that are all one evenly coloured.   I also just like the look of one color because I think it somehow looks more classic.  Although multi coloured ones are certainly pretty too but for some reason I just like mine to be evenly coloured.  LOL I get what you mean about thinking about them all.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Silver Mom said:


> Really love it!



Thanks so much! 



VintageyGirl said:


> Such a beautiful Lilac princess and the other bracelets are pretty too! Nice stack! Is the lilac paler in sun or daylight? I’m considering whether to wait for this kind of lavender or get a less conventional more muted eggplant coloured one I tried on the other day



Thanks so much! I use the other bracelets to prevent my bangle from sliding down and hitting against my wrist-bone - I started doing this when my sister told me that she had stopped wearing bangles because of RSI. Since I am also quite clumsy, the other bracelets prevent the bangle from sliding down and hitting other objects too like my desk, glass display cabinets etc 

I need to take a picture in daylight. Hope to get a picture outdoors soon  Not the first time I'm wearing this bangle but I'm usually rushing around that I don't make time to take outdoor shots.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Silver Mom said:


> I like to buy jades that are not alike.  If I have one color already that is usually good for me.  Since I have been loving jade for a while, I have bought one of each color.  Here is an old picture I have of some of my bangles.  I must admit Vintagey jade collecting is addictive.  I have decided to stop buying....(if I can)  LOL.  P.S. Please excuse this picture as it was taken in very bad lighting on a dark night so the colors are not as accurate as they should be.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5000403



Oh, wow!! What a collection of wonderful solid colours! My 2 faves in your collection are the bright green one in the bottom right corner and the lavender in the top right corner. It's great that you can view your pieces in person


----------



## SmokieDragon

VintageyGirl said:


> Question for Jadies: Noticed many of you have soooo many bangles and other jade pieces, sometimes in similar colours/patterns. Do you tend to collect what you like even if they may be similar to what you already have and do you feel “guilty” about not wearing them enough?  I’m just starting to collect and already felt a little silly getting 2 white/icy bangles one Princess and one D. I am tempted to get a black one with peppermint green even though I know I will prob end up getting a full black one along the way! Arrrggh this jade obsession!
> 
> Currently angsting over:
> 1. Character rectangle bangle from Yokdee with the most interesting colours and patterns like a painting
> 2. Muted purple n pale yellow from Yokdee. A very unusual purple with good lustre and grain and good price for the quality. Wondering if I should hold out for a more vibrant purple
> 3. Black one with peppermint green or all black tho I’m more drawn to the peppermint green
> 4. White one with red flecks which is just so pretty
> 5. Butterscotch Siberian from Allan (haven’t asked for quote yet)
> Help!  Haha! And I’m a one bangle at a time person!



Ok, I am guilty of collecting lavender pieces whether solid or a mix of colours. To me, we can get a different cut such a princess round, oval, D shape and also different widths. So they make look similar but they are very different haha  I don't feel guilty about not wearing them often.

Wow, you have KIV-ed so many bangles at once. I can normally only think of only a bangle at a time, maximum 2 bangles at a time and maybe I also haven't had the opportunity to be interested in so many bangles at once. If it's just 2 that I'm interested in at that point in time, normally I will get both  I wouldn't know what to do if I were thinking of so many!


----------



## Icyjade

Silver Mom said:


> I like to buy jades that are not alike.  If I have one color already that is usually good for me.  Since I have been loving jade for a while, I have bought one of each color.  Here is an old picture I have of some of my bangles.  I must admit Vintagey jade collecting is addictive.  I have decided to stop buying....(if I can)  LOL.  P.S. Please excuse this picture as it was taken in very bad lighting on a dark night so the colors are not as accurate as they should be.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5000403



Love your collection of bangles!! So lovely and classic


----------



## Silver Mom

SmokieDragon said:


> Oh, wow!! What a collection of wonderful solid colours! My 2 faves in your collection are the bright green one in the bottom right corner and the lavender in the top right corner. It's great that you can view your pieces in person


Smokie,  You have picked two of my favorites too.  I am fortunate to be able to do in person viewing BUT it certainly is dangerous too because it is hard to control yourself.


----------



## Silver Mom

Icyjade said:


> Love your collection of bangles!! So lovely and classic


Thank you Icy.  Love your pieces too.


----------



## VintageyGirl

SmokieDragon said:


> Ok, I am guilty of collecting lavender pieces whether solid or a mix of colours. To me, we can get a different cut such a princess round, oval, D shape and also different widths. So they make look similar but they are very different haha  I don't feel guilty about not wearing them often.
> 
> Wow, you have KIV-ed so many bangles at once. I can normally only think of only a bangle at a time, maximum 2 bangles at a time and maybe I also haven't had the opportunity to be interested in so many bangles at once. If it's just 2 that I'm interested in at that point in time, normally I will get both  I wouldn't know what to do if I were thinking of so many!


Ok I won’t feel so bad about getting 2 icy bangles then  Do you have a family pic of your lavender collection?

Yes I’m obsessed that’s why always looking at bangles haha. Every one is diff and appeals to me in a diff way. Wish I can get them all but trying to be prudent hence haven’t given in to any impulse buying yet  Here’s a unique muted purple I tried on the other day. It doesn’t photograph well. I liked it cos it’s diff from any other lavender I have seen and seems more neutral. Good translucency. A quiet kind of beauty. I can’t even describe the colour!


----------



## geroithe

This was one of my first green bangles and I’ve recently been enamoured with it. I’ve always been a black and lavender jadeite girl but this one has completely captured my heart again.


----------



## VintageyGirl

geroithe said:


> This was one of my first green bangles and I’ve recently been enamoured with it. I’ve always been a black and lavender jadeite girl but this one has completely captured my heart again.


It’s so icy and jelly! Love it! Green bangles will always have special place in my heart too. Funny how sometimes we go back and rediscover our “1st love”.


----------



## SmokieDragon

VintageyGirl said:


> Ok I won’t feel so bad about getting 2 icy bangles then  Do you have a family pic of your lavender collection?
> 
> Yes I’m obsessed that’s why always looking at bangles haha. Every one is diff and appeals to me in a diff way. Wish I can get them all but trying to be prudent hence haven’t given in to any impulse buying yet  Here’s a unique muted purple I tried on the other day. It doesn’t photograph well. I liked it cos it’s diff from any other lavender I have seen and seems more neutral. Good translucency. A quiet kind of beauty. I can’t even describe the colour!
> View attachment 5001170



No family picture I’m afraid. I’m one of those people who keeps each bangle in its original box. I wanted to buy a big jewelry box but now that’s gone up in price and I don’t trust myself to keep all my bangles together anyway haha


----------



## SmokieDragon

I guess this picture of my rings means “love jadeite” hehe

@VintageyGirl here’s pics of my bangle in my sunny porch this morning


----------



## Bostonjetset

Have any of you worn a princess bangle as a chunky pendant either on a cord or a gold chain?  It seems like this could be a cool look with the right outfit.


----------



## Silver Mom

Bostonjetset said:


> Have any of you worn a princess bangle as a chunky pendant either on a cord or a gold chain?  It seems like this could be a cool look with the right outfit.


I think this would be a cool look but knowing me I would probably be taking off the bangle/pendant and it would fall to the ground and break into a million pieces.  LOL  I really am so clumsy.


----------



## berniechocolate

Bostonjetset said:


> Have any of you worn a princess bangle as a chunky pendant either on a cord or a gold chain?  It seems like this could be a cool look with the right outfit.



Neat idea . But I think it would work for taller ladies . I m rather petite so might not carry off this abstract look . Why don’t you model some ?


----------



## berniechocolate

SmokieDragon said:


> I guess this picture of my rings means “love jadeite” hehe
> 
> @VintageyGirl here’s pics of my bangle in my sunny porch this morning
> 
> View attachment 5001639
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001640
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001647



So pretty the Hulu green ring with the heart pave ring ! Gives a modern updated feel to jadeite . I have always felt that jade pairs up with diamond jewellery very well


----------



## AJadecent Angle

VintageyGirl said:


> It’s so icy and jelly! Love it! Green bangles will always have special place in my heart too. Funny how sometimes we go back and rediscover our “1st love”.


Hey, off discussion here but matsalice has a whole batch of bright green, and forest green (looks like grey mixed with green visually) combo jade bangles that I think you may like. Probably fresh off a jade studio in China she goes to as well, saw them and thought of you  
I think you should check them out!


----------



## VintageyGirl

SmokieDragon said:


> I guess this picture of my rings means “love jadeite” hehe
> 
> @VintageyGirl here’s pics of my bangle in my sunny porch this morning
> 
> View attachment 5001639
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001640
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001647


Thanks for the sunny shot! Beautiful lav bangle stacked with the love and hulu rings. I’m really attracted to your Bracelet stackers. What sort of material are they and where did you get them from?


----------



## VintageyGirl

Bostonjetset said:


> Have any of you worn a princess bangle as a chunky pendant either on a cord or a gold chain?  It seems like this could be a cool look with the right outfit.


Interesting idea. It could be a bold modern look! I didn’t have any cords or thick enough chains but I tried to use a scarf on it. Unfortunately it doesn’t sit flat on my chest haha.


----------



## VintageyGirl

AJadecent Angle said:


> Hey, off discussion here but matsalice has a whole batch of bright green, and forest green (looks like grey mixed with green visually) combo jade bangles that I think you may like. Probably fresh off a jade studio in China she goes to as well, saw them and thought of you
> I think you should check them out!


Will go check them out! (As if I need anymore temptations )


----------



## VintageyGirl

Going for a run! Sweat band to keep the bangle in place  TGIF Jadies!


----------



## geroithe

VintageyGirl said:


> It’s so icy and jelly! Love it! Green bangles will always have special place in my heart too. Funny how sometimes we go back and rediscover our “1st love”.



Thank you for the compliments! To think when I first got it, it wasn’t jelly enough. But after a few months of wearing it on and off, it’s gotten nicer and nicer heh.

I totally understand what you mean about 1st love haha. I guess that’s what jade lovers do!


----------



## geroithe

VintageyGirl said:


> Interesting idea. It could be a bold modern look! I didn’t have any cords or thick enough chains but I tried to use a scarf on it. Unfortunately it doesn’t sit flat on my chest haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5002307



wow that’s quite an interesting way to wear a jade bangle! I’m quite petite so I don’t think I’ll be able to carry it off. Have you considered another kind of knot to get the bangle to lie flat? Something like this:


----------



## geroithe

SmokieDragon said:


> I guess this picture of my rings means “love jadeite” hehe
> 
> @VintageyGirl here’s pics of my bangle in my sunny porch this morning
> 
> View attachment 5001639
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001640
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001647


I love how you stack your bangle! Never really considered stacking with metal, but I love stacking mine with agarwood bracelets. Here are a few shots:


----------



## VintageyGirl

geroithe said:


> I love how you stack your bangle! Never really considered stacking with metal, but I love stacking mine with agarwood bracelets. Here are a few shots:
> View attachment 5002337
> View attachment 5002338
> View attachment 5002339


Love the honey one! Is it honey on icy white or pale green??


----------



## VintageyGirl

geroithe said:


> wow that’s quite an interesting way to wear a jade bangle! I’m quite petite so I don’t think I’ll be able to carry it off. Have you considered another kind of knot to get the bangle to lie flat? Something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5002324


I’m very petite too but I like big bold accessories (when I’m going to office) and also dainty ones (when I’m working from home). Yes I used to wear a pendant like this with a leather cord when I was young  but never tried it with a princess bangle!


----------



## geroithe

VintageyGirl said:


> Love the honey one! Is it honey on icy white or pale green??


The honey is on icy white, with very pale green and lavender based on the certification heh. It’s the only honey one I have and love it to bits!


----------



## Bostonjetset

berniechocolate said:


> Neat idea . But I think it would work for taller ladies . I m rather petite so might not carry off this abstract look . Why don’t you model some ?


Unfortunately I don’t have one to model. I was looking for ideas because as a guy my options are limited in terms of finding a bangle to fit my wrists. Maybe this is another way I could wear one without commissioning one to be custom made for a large wrist haha.



VintageyGirl said:


> Interesting idea. It could be a bold modern look! I didn’t have any cords or thick enough chains but I tried to use a scarf on it. Unfortunately it doesn’t sit flat on my chest haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5002307


This could be a cool look. That scarf may be a little too big for the size of that bangle but I think the idea works for sure.


----------



## SmokieDragon

berniechocolate said:


> So pretty the Hulu green ring with the heart pave ring ! Gives a modern updated feel to jadeite . I have always felt that jade pairs up with diamond jewellery very well



Thanks so much! Yes, diamonds and jade go very well 



VintageyGirl said:


> Thanks for the sunny shot! Beautiful lav bangle stacked with the love and hulu rings. I’m really attracted to your Bracelet stackers. What sort of material are they and where did you get them from?



Thanks so much! The bracelet stackers are FOPE Flex'it bracelets. They are made of 18k gold, have no clasps (you roll them on to your wrist where it stays in place) and are super comfortable for 24/7 wear  There's a thread here on this forum which is how I first found out about it: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/fope-flex-it-jewellery.912841/

Luckily, there's a jeweller near my home that sells these bracelets which I found out about when I went to the FOPE website to look for points of sale (https://www.fope.com/en_as/dealers?chk=95bf69d5569c97c8ee9bc68659e7b37e)



geroithe said:


> I love how you stack your bangle! Never really considered stacking with metal, but I love stacking mine with agarwood bracelets. Here are a few shots:
> View attachment 5002337
> View attachment 5002338
> View attachment 5002339



Thanks so much and thanks for sharing some photos too! Your agarwood bracelets look very calming - are they easy to find in shops? Love your lavender bangle


----------



## geroithe

Thanks so much and thanks for sharing some photos too! Your agarwood bracelets look very calming - are they easy to find in shops? Love your lavender bangle 

I get them from a Facebook live seller  I haven’t tried getting them from shops yet heh.


----------



## VintageyGirl

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! Yes, diamonds and jade go very well
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much! The bracelet stackers are FOPE Flex'it bracelets. They are made of 18k gold, have no clasps (you roll them on to your wrist where it stays in place) and are super comfortable for 24/7 wear  There's a thread here on this forum which is how I first found out about it: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/fope-flex-it-jewellery.912841/
> 
> Luckily, there's a jeweller near my home that sells these bracelets which I found out about when I went to the FOPE website to look for points of sale (https://www.fope.com/en_as/dealers?chk=95bf69d5569c97c8ee9bc68659e7b37e)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much and thanks for sharing some photos too! Your agarwood bracelets look very calming - are they easy to find in shops? Love your lavender bangle


Thank you! I will go check them out! The temptations never cease


----------



## Redkoi01

Hello everyone I have enjoyed looking at all you beautiful jade pieces. I haven’t logged in for awhile.


----------



## VintageyGirl

Happy Monday everyone! My bangle looking very jelly today under lecture theatre lighting and couldn’t resist taking a pic  my fav lighting for this bangle so far hehe. Pls share what you are wearing!


----------



## Silver Mom

Redkoi01 said:


> Hello everyone I have enjoyed looking at all you beautiful jade pieces. I haven’t logged in for awhile.


Aloha Red.  Really missed you!


----------



## SmokieDragon

VintageyGirl said:


> Happy Monday everyone! My bangle looking very jelly today under lecture theatre lighting and couldn’t resist taking a pic  my fav lighting for this bangle so far hehe. Pls share what you are wearing!
> 
> View attachment 5005790



Lovely bangle! I’m still wearing the same bangles as last week so just sharing a pic of the ring I’m wearing tonight


----------



## berniechocolate

VintageyGirl said:


> Happy Monday everyone! My bangle looking very jelly today under lecture theatre lighting and couldn’t resist taking a pic  my fav lighting for this bangle so far hehe. Pls share what you are wearing!
> 
> View attachment 5005790



looks like a very scrumptious dome shape bangle . It’s very clean too . I like it that u updated the look with the chain linked bracelet too !


----------



## berniechocolate

Today , went to Chinatown for some errands . Took a walk around Yuehwa , a Chinese Goods store . Am enthralled by their pretty cheongsams and tried on some .

Then I saw they sell jade too . Not sure if all are Grade A untreated . But the price tag really seems rather $$$ . Like $16,800 sgd for a green in white bangle ? Nope , didn’t buy anything ! Neither the dress nor any jade . But thought it’s nice to share some jade pictures .

Love the retro chinoiserie decor though .


----------



## udalrike

Vintageeygirl, what a beautiful and shiny bangle! 
Smokie, gorgeous ring. At first I thought it was a moonstone. 

Today a green and a grey nephrite bamboo bangle


----------



## udalrike

Wow, that dress suits you perfectly, Bernie! 
Love your bangles too!


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> Today , went to Chinatown for some errands . Took a walk around Yuehwa , a Chinese Goods store . Am enthralled by their pretty cheongsams and tried on some .
> 
> Then I saw they sell jade too . Not sure if all are Grade A untreated . But the price tag really seems rather $$$ . Like $16,800 sgd for a green in white bangle ? Nope , didn’t buy anything ! Neither the dress nor any jade . But thought it’s nice to share some jade pictures .
> 
> Love the retro chinoiserie decor though .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5006198
> View attachment 5006199
> View attachment 5006200
> View attachment 5006208
> View attachment 5006210
> View attachment 5006212
> View attachment 5006213
> View attachment 5006198
> 
> 
> View attachment 5006199
> View attachment 5006200
> View attachment 5006208
> View attachment 5006210
> View attachment 5006212
> View attachment 5006213


Bernie,  Your jades are nicer than these.  The Cheong Sams I love.  You should have bought one.  You look great in it.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

berniechocolate said:


> Today , went to Chinatown for some errands . Took a walk around Yuehwa , a Chinese Goods store . Am enthralled by their pretty cheongsams and tried on some .
> 
> Then I saw they sell jade too . Not sure if all are Grade A untreated . But the price tag really seems rather $$$ . Like $16,800 sgd for a green in white bangle ? Nope , didn’t buy anything ! Neither the dress nor any jade . But thought it’s nice to share some jade pictures .
> 
> Love the retro chinoiserie decor though .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5006198
> View attachment 5006199
> View attachment 5006200
> View attachment 5006208
> View attachment 5006210
> View attachment 5006212
> View attachment 5006213
> View attachment 5006198
> 
> 
> View attachment 5006199
> View attachment 5006200
> View attachment 5006208
> View attachment 5006210
> View attachment 5006212
> View attachment 5006213


I agree with Silver Mom, your pieces look alot better than the ones marketed, although the ones they sell look really nice, they definitely are worth that price (especially with the spotlight making it look glossier than usual) 
Also the Cheongsam goes very well with your dainty bangle!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

udalrike said:


> Vintageeygirl, what a beautiful and shiny bangle!
> Smokie, gorgeous ring. At first I thought it was a moonstone.
> 
> Today a green and a grey nephrite bamboo bangle


That bamboo bangle carving looks delicious, may I ask where you got her from?


----------



## DiorCA

SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely bangle! I’m still wearing the same bangles as last week so just sharing a pic of the ring I’m wearing tonight
> 
> View attachment 5006109


This is absolutely gorgeous  I really love the simplicity of this ring! The clarity of the stone is made even more beautiful by the matte gold bamboo, and the diamonds give it a subtle sparkle without taking the centrestage of the jade! Absolutely breathtaking! Simplicity at its best!


----------



## DiorCA

berniechocolate said:


> Today , went to Chinatown for some errands . Took a walk around Yuehwa , a Chinese Goods store . Am enthralled by their pretty cheongsams and tried on some .
> 
> Then I saw they sell jade too . Not sure if all are Grade A untreated . But the price tag really seems rather $$$ . Like $16,800 sgd for a green in white bangle ? Nope , didn’t buy anything ! Neither the dress nor any jade . But thought it’s nice to share some jade pictures .
> 
> Love the retro chinoiserie decor though .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5006198
> View attachment 5006199
> View attachment 5006200
> View attachment 5006208
> View attachment 5006210
> View attachment 5006212
> View attachment 5006213
> View attachment 5006198
> 
> 
> View attachment 5006199
> View attachment 5006200
> View attachment 5006208
> View attachment 5006210
> View attachment 5006212
> View attachment 5006213


You look gorgeous in the Cheongsam!


----------



## VintageyGirl

Lo


udalrike said:


> Vintageeygirl, what a beautiful and shiny bangle!
> Smokie, gorgeous ring. At first I thought it was a moonstone.
> 
> Today a green and a grey nephrite bamboo bangle


Lovely stack as usual Uli! The Ram bangle is statement and the bamboo bangle is gorgeous! Like nothing I have seen before!


----------



## VintageyGirl

berniechocolate said:


> Today , went to Chinatown for some errands . Took a walk around Yuehwa , a Chinese Goods store . Am enthralled by their pretty cheongsams and tried on some .
> 
> Then I saw they sell jade too . Not sure if all are Grade A untreated . But the price tag really seems rather $$$ . Like $16,800 sgd for a green in white bangle ? Nope , didn’t buy anything ! Neither the dress nor any jade . But thought it’s nice to share some jade pictures .
> 
> Love the retro chinoiserie decor though .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5006198
> View attachment 5006199
> View attachment 5006200
> View attachment 5006208
> View attachment 5006210
> View attachment 5006212
> View attachment 5006213
> View attachment 5006198
> 
> 
> View attachment 5006199
> View attachment 5006200
> View attachment 5006208
> View attachment 5006210
> View attachment 5006212
> View attachment 5006213


Lots of eye candy especially you in that cheongsum!  you should have totally gotten it! I love wearing cheongsums too tho didn’t get to do it much this year. Your icy bangle is the most gorgeous! I think it’s much more icy and clear than mine. Mine is clean but has cotton/clouds/snow which I only found out about from this Forum. It also has some emerald green specks which I think makes it special


----------



## VintageyGirl

berniechocolate said:


> looks like a very scrumptious dome shape bangle . It’s very clean too . I like it that u updated the look with the chain linked bracelet too !


Thank you! I like stacking it with the chain link bracelet as it doesn’t clink much with the bangle unlike gold bangles. I like wearing gold bangles too but find the clink a bit disconcerting to me, like I’m potentially damaging the jade! (Just my paranoia cos I know about the MOH haha)


----------



## VintageyGirl

SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely bangle! I’m still wearing the same bangles as last week so just sharing a pic of the ring I’m wearing tonight
> 
> View attachment 5006109


Lovely icy cab and the bamboo setting is just TDF!  With yours and @udalrike ‘s bamboo inspiration, I wanna go out and get a bamboo something! Haha


----------



## GlitterEyebags

Hi everyone! Although I’ve been reading this page for a long time, my collection is very humble. Unfortunately, I did not appreciate the jade my relatives gifted me when I was younger. Now that I’m older, I’m trying to learn more about my culture - jade included! Anyways, thank you everyone for constantly sharing your beautiful pieces and knowledge! Sharing my very modest jadeite pendant collection below!

I purchased my very first bead bracelet and bangle and they’ll be here in the next week or two 

Thank you @berniechocolate for the Li Hong Jade recommendation!


----------



## ILoveOrange

Hi, after lurking on this forum and reading the jade thread for the past 6 months, I finally made an account. Lol. My gosh. I feel like I know you all after reading ~2000 pages of posts from 2015 to current date. I just want to thank everyone who posted in providing me with great jade advice. I've learned how to avoid fake and treated jade and how to identify and appreciate fine jade. This is what I've been wearing for the past month. I started my journey buying inexpensive jadeite jade bangles, but am now totally in love with Nephrite jade.


----------



## berniechocolate

udalrike said:


> Vintageeygirl, what a beautiful and shiny bangle!
> Smokie, gorgeous ring. At first I thought it was a moonstone.
> 
> Today a green and a grey nephrite bamboo bangle





udalrike said:


> Wow, that dress suits you perfectly, Bernie!
> Love your bangles too!



thanks Uli , bold lovely stacks from
U


Silver Mom said:


> Bernie,  Your jades are nicer than these.  The Cheong Sams I love.  You should have bought one.  You look great in it.



yes didn’t End up buying anything ! Since Chinese New Year is over in SG . 



AJadecent Angle said:


> I agree with Silver Mom, your pieces look alot better than the ones marketed, although the ones they sell look really nice, they definitely are worth that price (especially with the spotlight making it look glossier than usual)
> Also the Cheongsam goes very well with your dainty bangle!



Thank u !I think the prices looks quite $$$$$$$ . Love the cheongsam



DiorCA said:


> You look gorgeous in the Cheongsam!






VintageyGirl said:


> Lots of eye candy especially you in that cheongsum!  you should have totally gotten it! I love wearing cheongsums too tho didn’t get to do it much this year. Your icy bangle is the most gorgeous! I think it’s much more icy and clear than mine. Mine is clean but has cotton/clouds/snow which I only found out about from this Forum. It also has some emerald green specks which I think makes it special



it’s normal for jade to have clouds . Mine does too ! Doesn’t bother me , and yours looks real good with the Gold bracelet . 

In Singapore , not many youngster like jade ( although it’s starting to get popular ) because they think it’s old fashioned . But I think jade culture can be woven into modern elements like accessorizing with other contemporary accessorises , like how u wore them .  It looks really good that way !




GlitterEyebags said:


> Hi everyone! Although I’ve been reading this page for a long time, my collection is very humble. Unfortunately, I did not appreciate the jade my relatives gifted me when I was younger. Now that I’m older, I’m trying to learn more about my culture - jade included! Anyways, thank you everyone for constantly sharing your beautiful pieces and knowledge! Sharing my very modest jadeite pendant collection below!
> 
> I purchased my very first bead bracelet and bangle and they’ll be here in the next week or two
> 
> Thank you , do share your lovely jades too ! The donut is a perennial favorite of many jade lovers and it can be worked with so many contemporary outfits . It is also known as a 平安扣 or safety button . Something that confers luck or so it is said in the Chinese auspicious symbols . Buddha is very lovely snd translucent ! Great buys !!!
> @berniechocolate for the Li Hong Jade recommendation!
> 
> View attachment 5006997


----------



## VintageyGirl

berniechocolate said:


> thanks Uli , bold lovely stacks from
> U
> 
> 
> yes didn’t End up buying anything ! Since Chinese New Year is over in SG .
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u !I think the prices looks quite $$$$$$$ . Love the cheongsam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it’s normal for jade to have clouds . Mine does too ! Doesn’t bother me , and yours looks real good with the Gold bracelet .
> 
> In Singapore , not many youngster like jade ( although it’s starting to get popular ) because they think it’s old fashioned . But I think jade culture can be woven into modern elements like accessorizing with other contemporary accessorises , like how u wore them .  It looks really good that way !


I agree about Singapore. I’m from Singapore too  sometimes I feel like an Aunty for wearing jade (If you are from Singapore, you will know what I mean lol) so yes, need to mix with modern pieces to make it look less old-fashioned hehe. I think the icy or black jade pieces also look more modern tho I love colours too!


----------



## VintageyGirl

ILoveOrange said:


> Hi, after lurking on this forum and reading the jade thread for the past 6 months, I finally made an account. Lol. My gosh. I feel like I know you all after reading ~2000 pages of posts from 2015 to current date. I just want to thank everyone who posted in providing me with great jade advice. I've learned how to avoid fake and treated jade and how to identify and appreciate fine jade. This is what I've been wearing for the past month. I started my journey buying inexpensive jadeite jade bangles, but am now totally in love with Nephrite jade.
> View attachment 5007025


IKR! I also stalked and read everyone’s posts from 2015 until I decided to join in the thread too. I learnt so much from all the Jadies here on top of admiring all the fab pieces posted. Yes, need to diversify between jadeite and nephrite. Lol


----------



## VintageyGirl

GlitterEyebags said:


> Hi everyone! Although I’ve been reading this page for a long time, my collection is very humble. Unfortunately, I did not appreciate the jade my relatives gifted me when I was younger. Now that I’m older, I’m trying to learn more about my culture - jade included! Anyways, thank you everyone for constantly sharing your beautiful pieces and knowledge! Sharing my very modest jadeite pendant collection below!
> 
> I purchased my very first bead bracelet and bangle and they’ll be here in the next week or two
> 
> Thank you @berniechocolate for the Li Hong Jade recommendation!
> 
> View attachment 5006997


These pendants are beautiful! So exciting to await your 1st bead bangle and bracelet! Pls post when they arrive


----------



## Icyjade

berniechocolate said:


> Then I saw they sell jade too . Not sure if all are Grade A untreated . But the price tag really seems rather $$$ . Like $16,800 sgd for a green in white bangle ? Nope , didn’t buy anything ! Neither the dress nor any jade . But thought it’s nice to share some jade pictures .



Thanks for the lovely pics! Agree they are overpriced and they better be grade A for that price!


----------



## ILoveOrange

VintageyGirl said:


> IKR! I also stalked and read everyone’s posts from 2015 until I decided to join in the thread too. I learnt so much from all the Jadies here on top of admiring all the fab pieces posted. Yes, need to diversify between jadeite and nephrite. Lol



VintageyGirl, definitely. I've been drooling over everyone's fabulous jade pieces ever since I bought my first jade bangle and stumbled upon this thread to better educate myself.


----------



## berniechocolate

VintageyGirl said:


> I agree about Singapore. I’m from Singapore too  sometimes I feel like an Aunty for wearing jade (If you are from Singapore, you will know what I mean lol) so yes, need to mix with modern pieces to make it look less old-fashioned hehe. I think the icy or black jade pieces also look more modern tho I love colours too!



Haha I m sure you carry it off from what I see !

As long as we don’t wear head to toe& fashion with contemporary pieces , looks ok . I mean I always go Gaga when I walk past li hong . Old fashion is the last thing that will cross my mind .

In HongKong where the rest of my family are , they have a stronger jade culture where even the young gals find jade quite appealing .

black and icy are the easiest to carry off ! Because they seem to go with everything . All colors . Also more youthful especially icy. 



Icyjade said:


> Thanks for the lovely pics! Agree they are overpriced and they better be grade A for that price!



Yes .  Thanks . Like jaw dropping seriously .


----------



## ILoveOrange

My orange Jadite ring. I am still on the hunt for a bangle of this color. So far, hard to find one in size 60mm to 62mm.


----------



## ILoveOrange

UJ has some beautiful orange jadeite bangles, but not in my size. 





						This item is unavailable - Etsy
					

Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.




					www.etsy.com
				









						This item is unavailable - Etsy
					

Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.




					www.etsy.com


----------



## VintageyGirl

ILoveOrange said:


> My orange Jadite ring. I am still on the hunt for a bangle of this color. So far, hard to find one in size 60mm to 62mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5007296


Lovely Orange jade and pairs well with the other orange stone! No wonder you Love Orange hehe (or is it referring to a brand with orange boxes?  )


----------



## ILoveOrange

VintageyGirl said:


> Lovely Orange jade and pairs well with the other orange stone! No wonder you Love Orange hehe (or is it referring to a brand with orange boxes?  )



Lol. I also love Hermes. My favorite brand but oh so expensive!


----------



## Icyjade

berniechocolate said:


> I mean I always go Gaga when I walk past li hong



No, Li Hong not considered nice... Huen’s at Far East, Wong’s Jewellery and some of the other shops in Chinatown have way nicer stuff. 

Will admit that I am biased cos had a horrible experience at Li Hong recently but quality really not that good. Your bangles are way nicer.


----------



## SmokieDragon

udalrike said:


> Smokie, gorgeous ring. At first I thought it was a moonstone.
> 
> Today a green and a grey nephrite bamboo bangle



Thanks so much! When I first saw the ring in pictures online, the angle made it look like a pearl cos of the sheen and shine! That's when I knew I had to get it 

Love your bamboo bangle!


----------



## SmokieDragon

DiorCA said:


> This is absolutely gorgeous  I really love the simplicity of this ring! The clarity of the stone is made even more beautiful by the matte gold bamboo, and the diamonds give it a subtle sparkle without taking the centrestage of the jade! Absolutely breathtaking! Simplicity at its best!





VintageyGirl said:


> Lovely icy cab and the bamboo setting is just TDF!  With yours and @udalrike ‘s bamboo inspiration, I wanna go out and get a bamboo something! Haha



Thanks so much, my fellow jadeite lovers! I was drawn to the bamboo as it's something that I didn't have before  And the jadeite really does shine with great luster - I even thought it looked like a pearl in the pictures I saw online


----------



## SmokieDragon

VintageyGirl said:


> I agree about Singapore. I’m from Singapore too  sometimes I feel like an Aunty for wearing jade (If you are from Singapore, you will know what I mean lol) so yes, need to mix with modern pieces to make it look less old-fashioned hehe. I think the icy or black jade pieces also look more modern tho I love colours too!



I'm from Malaysia. Not many people wear jade here at all except maybe older people but their age is the last thing I notice cos I'm too busy looking at their bangle haha


----------



## SmokieDragon

Icyjade said:


> No, Li Hong not considered nice... Huen’s at Far East, Wong’s Jewellery and some of the other shops in Chinatown have way nicer stuff.
> 
> Will admit that I am biased cos had a horrible experience at Li Hong recently but quality really not that good. Your bangles are way nicer.



Oic. I've been to Li Hong only once but have bought online from them many times. I will look out for the other places you mentioned when travel is possible again or maybe I will search online for them soon


----------



## berniechocolate

ILoveOrange said:


> My orange Jadite ring. I am still on the hunt for a bangle of this color. So far, hard to find one in size 60mm to 62mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5007296



The orange is so sharp and lovely . It’s harder to get an uniform orange in a bangle as that require extensive amount of jade to fonit



Icyjade said:


> No, Li Hong not considered nice... Huen’s at Far East, Wong’s Jewellery and some of the other shops in Chinatown have way nicer stuff.
> 
> Will admit that I am biased cos had a horrible experience at Li Hong recently but quality really not that good. Your bangles are way nicer.



what happen sweets ?  Haven’t bought from Li Hong in ages like a few years  . But pray tell , so in case we intend to get stuff again from them we will note .


----------



## Icyjade

SmokieDragon said:


> Oic. I've been to Li Hong only once but have bought online from them many times. I will look out for the other places you mentioned when travel is possible again or maybe I will search online for them soon



Not many glassy or icy varieties. Saw a lot of lower quality varieties/commercial grade and not cheap too. Plus I asked to see some stuff and it looked so different from the online pics I felt a bit conned (since I specially went down just to check out the pieces). Lighting in the store really enhances green so need to be careful. I worn my ring and it looked way way better in the store.

Think the ones I mentioned are not online, need to go in person.


----------



## Icyjade

berniechocolate said:


> The orange is so sharp and lovely . It’s harder to get an uniform orange in a bangle as that require extensive amount of jade to fonit
> 
> 
> 
> what happen sweets ?  Haven’t bought from Li Hong in ages like a few years  . But pray tell , so in case we intend to get stuff again from them we will note .



Just a really bad experience with the sales person. I really don’t like it when people grab my hand before I can respond and then proceed to shove the bangle (painfully) on. Wtf. Plus the bangle was so disappointing irl vs online. And not cheap. Plus the misleading lighting in the store. And the prying sales person who repeatedly asked me where I got my ring from even though I already declined to tell the first time he asked. I couldn’t get out fast enough.


----------



## ILoveOrange

berniechocolate said:


> The orange is so sharp and lovely . It’s harder to get an uniform orange in a bangle as that require extensive amount of jade to foni




I may have to special/custom order it. Right now I am thinking it'll cost less to find one that is already made vs. custom ordering it. Will have to see what this year brings. I might become inpatient and just custom order one.


----------



## ILoveOrange

Icyjade said:


> Just a really bad experience with the sales person. I really don’t like it when people grab my hand before I can respond and then proceed to shove the bangle (painfully) on. Wtf. Plus the bangle was so disappointing irl vs online. And not cheap. Plus the misleading lighting in the store. And the prying sales person who repeatedly asked me where I got my ring from even though I already declined to tell the first time he asked. I couldn’t get out fast enough.



Wow. The sales person actually did that? That's awful that they didn't even wait for you to ask to put it on. 

All store lighting and mirrors are misleading. Many a time I thought I looked awesome in an outfit and then I go home and it's a totally different look.


----------



## berniechocolate

Icyjade said:


> Just a really bad experience with the sales person. I really don’t like it when people grab my hand before I can respond and then proceed to shove the bangle (painfully) on. Wtf. Plus the bangle was so disappointing irl vs online. And not cheap. Plus the misleading lighting in the store. And the prying sales person who repeatedly asked me where I got my ring from even though I already declined to tell the first time he asked. I couldn’t get out fast enough.



wow that sounds really awful . Yeah their jade is indeed not cheap . I think high overheads like rent and stuff do affect the costs. Sounds quite “ouch ! “ . For bangles and jade , I always try to ask for natural lighting videos. If I can’t at least see it in person before buying . But I agree , it’s always better to see it in person . Sometimes might differ in natural lighting . Colors like lavender looks deeper in pictures .


----------



## AJadecent Angle

berniechocolate said:


> wow that sounds really awful . Yeah their jade is indeed not cheap . I think high overheads like rent and stuff do affect the costs. Sounds quite “ouch ! “ . For bangles and jade , I always try to ask for natural lighting videos. If I can’t at least see it in person before buying . But I agree , it’s always better to see it in person . Sometimes might differ in natural lighting . Colors like lavender looks deeper in pictures .


Oh, shame it had to be Li-Hong as well since their pieces seemed pretty decent, just that the prices are way too high especially when it's considerably small.


----------



## Silver Mom

Oh so sad guys.  I love looking at Li-Hong's stuff.  Thankful to you guys for giving the heads up about things looking better in store than irl.  I really prefer buy from my jeweler because I can see in person but always looking around at beautiful things.  Thanks for being so honest you all.


----------



## VintageyGirl

Icyjade said:


> Just a really bad experience with the sales person. I really don’t like it when people grab my hand before I can respond and then proceed to shove the bangle (painfully) on. Wtf. Plus the bangle was so disappointing irl vs online. And not cheap. Plus the misleading lighting in the store. And the prying sales person who repeatedly asked me where I got my ring from even though I already declined to tell the first time he asked. I couldn’t get out fast enough.


That’s horrible. I always like to buy from nice people for anything. Then I feel good wearing the item, jade included. Good that you didn’t get anything from them then. Singapore nowadays have many independent sellers whom you can find on Instagram. You can view the jade or even get it certified before buying. Some of them offer better quality. I had good experiences with UJ and Yokdee in person  tho the thing about meeting them at a place that’s not a shop is I tend to feel obliged to buy!


----------



## VintageyGirl

SmokieDragon said:


> I'm from Malaysia. Not many people wear jade here at all except maybe older people but their age is the last thing I notice cos I'm too busy looking at their bangle haha


Do you have many jade shops in Msia where you can look at the jade in person? Nowadays there are many independent sellers in Singapore that operate online on Instagram etc but you can view in person before commuting. Yes I always always try to look at anyone’s jade bangle even those on older ladies


----------



## Icyjade

Ok, not trying to smash their signboard ladies. Just that it was a terrible experience. Hopefully is isolated. Probably  I was unlucky?

I think it started when the sales person grabbed my hand and started pressing - I think to feel how “soft” or flexible I am or whatever but just ask properly first right? Then after I pulled my hand back, he again took it and shoved the bangle up shortly after. I don’t think I’ve ever had such a feeling of being violated while trying on a bangle before. And umm no delusions k, am not a babe or anything so I don’t think he was trying to do anything funny.

Anyway most of their stuff looked quite commercial quality to me... mostly “bean” (豆）variety? Not so much the top quality jadeite that I really enjoy looking at
Link to Chinese article re variety with pics




ILoveOrange said:


> Wow. The sales person actually did that? That's awful that they didn't even wait for you to ask to put it on.
> 
> All store lighting and mirrors are misleading. Many a time I thought I looked awesome in an outfit and then I go home and it's a totally different look.



He grabbed while asking so more like before I could process and react to what he said the bangle was already being shoved up. And for smaller sizes I really need to relax right? So I was immediately so tensed up and clearly it would be painful.

But yes re store lightings and mirrors. Always feel 10kg slimmer in the stores hahahahaha. Then sadness when back at home.




berniechocolate said:


> wow that sounds really awful . Yeah their jade is indeed not cheap . I think high overheads like rent and stuff do affect the costs. Sounds quite “ouch ! “ . For bangles and jade , I always try to ask for natural lighting videos. If I can’t at least see it in person before buying . But I agree , it’s always better to see it in person . Sometimes might differ in natural lighting . Colors like lavender looks deeper in pictures .





Silver Mom said:


> Oh so sad guys.  I love looking at Li-Hong's stuff.  Thankful to you guys for giving the heads up about things looking better in store than irl.  I really prefer buy from my jeweler because I can see in person but always looking around at beautiful things.  Thanks for being so honest you all.



Tried a bluish bangle that’s supposedly good translucency but in the store it was just meh looking. Maybe need to go under the sun to look good but I was so turned off by that time I had no mood to continue.

Yeah, still obsessed with 蓝水翡翠 thanks to @berniechocolate beautiful bangle that I super love




AJadecent Angle said:


> Oh, shame it had to be Li-Hong as well since their pieces seemed pretty decent, just that the prices are way too high especially when it's considerably small.



I do like their designs? Sort of more modern and wearable so that I don’t feel like I should be in some costume drama when I’m wearing jadeite. But anyway will be a long time before I go there again




VintageyGirl said:


> That’s horrible. I always like to buy from nice people for anything. Then I feel good wearing the item, jade included. Good that you didn’t get anything from them then.



YES!! Otherwise just bad vibes associated with the item right? Ughh

—————————

Thank you ladies for hearing me vent. Feel so much better


----------



## Icyjade

VintageyGirl said:


> Do you have many jade shops in Msia where you can look at the jade in person? Nowadays there are many independent sellers in Singapore that operate online on Instagram etc but you can view in person before commuting. Yes I always always try to look at anyone’s jade bangle even those on older ladies



Me too!!!


----------



## GlitterEyebags

VintageyGirl said:


> These pendants are beautiful! So exciting to await your 1st bead bangle and bracelet! Pls post when they arrive


Thank you! Will do!


----------



## VintageyGirl

Just for sharing. The closest I have come to stacking jade bangles  A viewing and trying on session at UJ! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
No, I didn’t buy all, only the bottom one haha. Always great to see the pieces in person before buying. @ILoveOrange the all honey one from UJ may look more orange in photos but it looks more brown IRL. Less like your orange ring IMO. That’s the 2nd one from the top.


----------



## ILoveOrange

VintageyGirl said:


> Just for sharing. The closest I have come to stacking jade bangles  A viewing and trying on session at UJ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5008194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I didn’t buy all, only the bottom one haha. Always great to see the pieces in person before buying. @ILoveOrange the all honey one from UJ may look more orange in photos but it looks more brown IRL. Less like your orange ring IMO. That’s the 2nd one from the top.




Oh my! VintageyGril, you actually had a chance to see and try in real life? I am so envious! They look so orange on the website. Thank you for checking them out for me. I would had been so disappointed expecting them to be orange but are brown IRL. You are the best!


----------



## ILoveOrange

Icyjade, would you have had to pay for the bangle that was shoved onto your arm if you couldn't take it off? I mean, did the sales guy even ask you what your size was?


----------



## Silver Mom

Icyjade said:


> Ok, not trying to smash their signboard ladies. Just that it was a terrible experience. Hopefully is isolated. Probably  I was unlucky?
> 
> I think it started when the sales person grabbed my hand and started pressing - I think to feel how “soft” or flexible I am or whatever but just ask properly first right? Then after I pulled my hand back, he again took it and shoved the bangle up shortly after. I don’t think I’ve ever had such a feeling of being violated while trying on a bangle before. And umm no delusions k, am not a babe or anything so I don’t think he was trying to do anything funny.
> 
> Anyway most of their stuff looked quite commercial quality to me... mostly “bean” (豆）variety? Not so much the top quality jadeite that I really enjoy looking at
> Link to Chinese article re variety with pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He grabbed while asking so more like before I could process and react to what he said the bangle was already being shoved up. And for smaller sizes I really need to relax right? So I was immediately so tensed up and clearly it would be painful.
> 
> But yes re store lightings and mirrors. Always feel 10kg slimmer in the stores hahahahaha. Then sadness when back at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried a bluish bangle that’s supposedly good translucency but in the store it was just meh looking. Maybe need to go under the sun to look good but I was so turned off by that time I had no mood to continue.
> 
> Yeah, still obsessed with 蓝水翡翠 thanks to @berniechocolate beautiful bangle that I super love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do like their designs? Sort of more modern and wearable so that I don’t feel like I should be in some costume drama when I’m wearing jadeite. But anyway will be a long time before I go there again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES!! Otherwise just bad vibes associated with the item right? Ughh
> 
> —————————
> 
> Thank you ladies for hearing me vent. Feel so much better


You made me smile and made my day!  Love how you tell your story.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

ILoveOrange said:


> Oh my! VintageyGril, you actually had a chance to see and try in real life? I am so envious! They look so orange on the website. Thank you for checking them out for me. I would had been so disappointed expecting them to be orange but are brown IRL. You are the best!


I agree with Vintage in that they don't look orange but more like Turmeric, and I too am abit jealous of their meet up.


----------



## ILoveOrange

That's the problem with ordering online, you never know what to expect when you open that box - if it'll be love at first sight or disappointment. Nerve racking every time. I've had some duds, where I didn't see that there were cracks/stone lines or orange peels on the bangles but thankfully they were on inexpensive bangles and not the expensive ones.


----------



## Silver Mom

Can't figure out if my bangle is considered red or orange.  Would you call it a red or orange or maybe even brown?  I have seen some jades that had a honey color or sometimes even yellowish brown called red.   And some reds I think were called orange. Also some bluish colors are considered lavender.  Sometimes I think because there is no standard we are left to call our pieces whatever we want.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Silver Mom said:


> Can't figure out if my bangle is considered red or orange.  Would you call it a red or orange or maybe even brown?  I have seen some jades that had a honey color or sometimes even yellowish brown called red.   And some reds I think were called orange. Also some bluish colors are considered lavender.  Sometimes I think because there is no standard we are left to call our pieces whatever we want.
> 
> View attachment 5008247


I feel like there are many factors to consider with jade colors, since it's usually photogenic, loves taking in spotlight, changes tones under warm and cold light, even our skin tone always seem to affect the colors as well. Especially when the picture makes your bangle look burgundy to the point it almost matches your skin color!


----------



## ILoveOrange

Silver Mom said:


> Can't figure out if my bangle is considered red or orange.  Would you call it a red or orange or maybe even brown?  I have seen some jades that had a honey color or sometimes even yellowish brown called red.   And some reds I think were called orange. Also some bluish colors are considered lavender.  Sometimes I think because there is no standard we are left to call our pieces whatever we want.
> 
> View attachment 5008247


Wow @Silver Mom, is your bangle really as red as it looks on my screen in real life? It's magnificent. I would love to have one just like that. Did you get that from Alice? If you see any bangle available like that in size 60-61mm, please let me know or if there's more stone to make a custom one.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

ILoveOrange said:


> That's the problem with ordering online, you never know what to expect when you open that box - if it'll be love at first sight or disappointment. Nerve racking every time. I've had some duds, where I didn't see that there were cracks/stone lines or orange peels on the bangles but thankfully they were on inexpensive bangles and not the expensive ones.


Yeah I agree, but the defects shouldn't normally be the problem if you message the seller asking about it, and have them take pictures of it in various angles and lights, or the seller has it written in the listing description. Now in my opinion the orange peeling effect isn't a defect, since it's inevitable with many minerals making up jade with the softer minerals being abraded more so than others upon carving and polishing causing that effect, you can see + feel it in higher end jade pieces as well.


----------



## ILoveOrange

@AJadecent Angle, when I first started buying, I was pretty shy at asking more questions and for more pictures from the seller and ended up buying some with cracks, chips, etc. Lol, I am also very attracted to opaque jadeite bangles with alot of color/character so sometimes visually through just pictures it was hard to tell if it was a crack, fracture just a non surface reaching stone line. I am now much better at asking questions and telling the difference.


----------



## VintageyGirl

Silver Mom said:


> Can't figure out if my bangle is considered red or orange.  Would you call it a red or orange or maybe even brown?  I have seen some jades that had a honey color or sometimes even yellowish brown called red.   And some reds I think were called orange. Also some bluish colors are considered lavender.  Sometimes I think because there is no standard we are left to call our pieces whatever we want.
> 
> View attachment 5008247


So beautiful! My dream bangle! I would love to have a red like this one day!  My very first bangle when I was maybe 5 was a red one. I saw the cook’s daughter at my grandfather’s house had one and I pestered the cook lady to get me one too. She finally did get one from the market for me and I was so happy. (My hubby later said maybe she had to starve for a day to get that bangle for me) anyway I think it was glass or plastic. I can’t recall. So that’s the history of the start of my love for jade bangles! Would really love a red one for me to remember that dear cook lady and her daughter ❤️


----------



## Silver Mom

AJadecent Angle said:


> I feel like there are many factors to consider with jade colors, since it's usually photogenic, loves taking in spotlight, changes tones under warm and cold light, even our skin tone always seem to affect the colors as well. Especially when the picture makes your bangle look burgundy to the point it almost matches your skin color!


LOL,  Living in Hawaii we are all a bit brown.  Too much sun here.


----------



## Silver Mom

ILoveOrange said:


> Wow @Silver Mom, is your bangle really as red as it looks on my screen in real life? It's magnificent. I would love to have one just like that. Did you get that from Alice? If you see any bangle available like that in size 60-61mm, please let me know or if there's more stone to make a custom one.


Yes, ILOVE I did get it from my Alice.  I get practically everything I have from her because I got burned once and want to see everything I buy now before I buy it.  Plus she gives me a cert from either Hong Kong Jade and Stone Lab or GIA so I am confident that it is a real Grade A item.  In real life I have to say it changes color according to lighting.  Sometimes more red and sometimes a little brown. I just now asked my hubby what color he thought it was and he said red.  The picture above was taken in bright sun light.  So that is why it might look so red but sometimes in some lighting it does have some brown.  I think what it is is that the stone is a mixture of red, brown and yellow but the dominant color is red.  I think it is almost impossible to have a stone that is strictly only one color because of how jade is made in the earth.  Then in some fluorescent lighting it looks a bit orange.  So I was wondering what color you guys thought it looked like.  This is the perfect example of how jade color can change SO MUCH.  LOL  P.S.  I will ask Alice if she has one tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## Silver Mom

VintageyGirl said:


> So beautiful! My dream bangle! I would love to have a red like this one day!  My very first bangle when I was maybe 5 was a red one. I saw the cook’s daughter at my grandfather’s house had one and I pestered the cook lady to get me one too. She finally did get one from the market for me and I was so happy. (My hubby later said maybe she had to starve for a day to get that bangle for me) anyway I think it was glass or plastic. I can’t recall. So that’s the history of the start of my love for jade bangles! Would really love a red one for me to remember that dear cook lady and her daughter ❤


For sure you will get one.  What a lovely story.


----------



## Silver Mom

AJadecent Angle said:


> Yeah I agree, but the defects shouldn't normally be the problem if you message the seller asking about it, and have them take pictures of it in various angles and lights, or the seller has it written in the listing description. Now in my opinion the orange peeling effect isn't a defect, since it's inevitable with many minerals making up jade with the softer minerals being abraded more so than others upon carving and polishing causing that effect, you can see + feel it in higher end jade pieces as well.


Great info to know.  Thanks for sharing.  Never thought of this in this way before.


----------



## VintageyGirl

Silver Mom said:


> Yes, ILOVE I did get it from my Alice.  I get practically everything I have from her because I got burned once and want to see everything I buy now before I buy it.  Plus she gives me a cert from either Hong Kong Jade and Stone Lab or GIA so I am confident that it is a real Grade A item.  In real life I have to say it changes color according to lighting.  Sometimes more red and sometimes a little brown. I just now asked my hubby what color he thought it was and he said red.  The picture above was taken in bright sun light.  So that is why it might look so red but sometimes in some lighting it does have some brown.  I think what it is is that the stone is a mixture of red, brown and yellow but the dominant color is red.  I think it is almost impossible to have a stone that is strictly only one color because of how jade is made in the earth.  Then in some fluorescent lighting it looks a bit orange.  So I was wondering what color you guys thought it looked like.  This is the perfect example of how jade color can change SO MUCH.  LOL  P.S.  I will ask Alice if she has one tomorrow and let you know.


I see it as a deep red under this lighting! I have seen a bangle that’s said to be red but when I saw it in IRL, it was more a reddish brown. It didn’t look like a rich red like yours. Jade is a chameleon indeed!


----------



## Icyjade

ILoveOrange said:


> Icyjade, would you have had to pay for the bangle that was shoved onto your arm if you couldn't take it off? I mean, did the sales guy even ask you what your size was?



If the bangle can go on, it can come off. At worst maybe need to plunge my hands into cold water but I don’t think will be a problem to take off if soap is used.



Silver Mom said:


> You made me smile and made my day!  Love how you tell your story.



Ya it was a memorable experience...




Silver Mom said:


> Can't figure out if my bangle is considered red or orange.  Would you call it a red or orange or maybe even brown?  I have seen some jades that had a honey color or sometimes even yellowish brown called red.   And some reds I think were called orange. Also some bluish colors are considered lavender.  Sometimes I think because there is no standard we are left to call our pieces whatever we want.
> 
> View attachment 5008247



Definitely considered red jadeite? I think red jadeite comes in a variety of colors.


----------



## ILoveOrange

Silver Mom said:


> Yes, ILOVE I did get it from my Alice.  I get practically everything I have from her because I got burned once and want to see everything I buy now before I buy it.  Plus she gives me a cert from either Hong Kong Jade and Stone Lab or GIA so I am confident that it is a real Grade A item.  In real life I have to say it changes color according to lighting.  Sometimes more red and sometimes a little brown. I just now asked my hubby what color he thought it was and he said red.  The picture above was taken in bright sun light.  So that is why it might look so red but sometimes in some lighting it does have some brown.  I think what it is is that the stone is a mixture of red, brown and yellow but the dominant color is red.  I think it is almost impossible to have a stone that is strictly only one color because of how jade is made in the earth.  Then in some fluorescent lighting it looks a bit orange.  So I was wondering what color you guys thought it looked like.  This is the perfect example of how jade color can change SO MUCH.  LOL  P.S.  I will ask Alice if she has one tomorrow and let you know.



@Silver Mom , yes, please ask Alice. @VintageyGirl  and I would love to know. I would say your bangle is red jade - oh so gorgeous. I believe my ring and other brownish yellowish orangish jades can be refer to as honey jade.

It is so nice to have a seller you trust so that it takes all the anxiety out of buying (e.g. no worries about if you're buying Grade A jade or not because you alreadyknow you are). You're able to just focus on the fun part of choosing a jade item that draws you.


----------



## Icyjade

@Silver Mom
Used the Mason Kay chart and your bangle is solidly in the red jadeite quadrant!


----------



## berniechocolate

I think red jadeites has so many hues which gradates in tones . Red , yellows , browns and oranges . All belong to the same family I was told , while having a chat with the gemologist once .

To have a completely, uniformly  evenly red / yellow or oranges, untreated pieces of jadeite is fairly expensive.

Because red/yellows / oranges / browns tends to occur near upper crust / portions of jade border .

As such. Due to these properties of red jade . Some jade vendors have used modern technology to intensify the color of red jade through heat treatment to intensify the color.

Although heat treatment doesn’t cause the internal structure of jadeite to change ( they are still technically Grade A )

However the heat will cause the jade to become intensified in its shade , and become brittle and dry .

It is not easy to distinguish however , if heat is due to nature as in if red jadeite is mined near volcanic lava existing areas , natural heat from the ground does have its bearing in creating natural specimens that intensify its iron elements ( creating its redder shades )

This is nature .

However , artificial means , of heating up Red jadeite boulders likely dumping the jade boulder in furnace ( can also )create this effect ( red intensification ) .

But , a trip to the gemologist will help . Although there are no current methods to give an outright answer what kind of heat treatment or if any is subjected to . It’s very doubtful a gemologist will just give a Grade A to red jade without first including some remarks about its brittle or dry state (if observed ) . If it is heat treated , it’s likely not to have the moist, shiny appearance but that with pits and surface cracks , dryness observed .


----------



## Icyjade

berniechocolate said:


> To have a completely, uniformly evenly red / yellow or oranges, untreated pieces of jadeite is fairly expensive.



Great summary!

The kind of watery red that I like is quite unaffordable so I’ve decided that other colored stones in my collection can fill the red/orange gap.

I thought this pendant is quite a stunning example of red jadeite


----------



## SmokieDragon

Icyjade said:


> Not many glassy or icy varieties. Saw a lot of lower quality varieties/commercial grade and not cheap too. Plus I asked to see some stuff and it looked so different from the online pics I felt a bit conned (since I specially went down just to check out the pieces). Lighting in the store really enhances green so need to be careful. I worn my ring and it looked way way better in the store.
> 
> Think the ones I mentioned are not online, need to go in person.



That sounds awful. I think I would have screamed if a salesperson grabbed my hand like that with the ongoing pandemic. And by right, he should have just asked to see your hand to see if it's soft or not - don't have to press.

I have asked them on WhatsApp before about icy bangles. No wonder no options were forthcoming! But recently I did buy a bluish green and yellow bangle from them with some snowflakes which I saw on their website.

When I was there in 2019, the salesperson was ok. Held my hand to relax me before putting on the bangle. He said I have soft hands just by looking at them. I was interested in 2 bangles then but one was nearly twice the price of the other so I went for the cheaper option and also bought a mystic knot from them.


----------



## SmokieDragon

VintageyGirl said:


> Do you have many jade shops in Msia where you can look at the jade in person? Nowadays there are many independent sellers in Singapore that operate online on Instagram etc but you can view in person before commuting. Yes I always always try to look at anyone’s jade bangle even those on older ladies



I have been to only 1 but I don't think I will go again. Quite pricey for the quality. I mean I love my oval lavender bangle but I think that the salesperson has a "disabling technique" which means to put the bangle on your wrist before you've had the chance to feel it with both hands and your fingernails. There are quite a few surface stonelines which I didn't notice as a result and it doesn't feel as smooth as all my other bangles. Also, the seller was so enthusiastic (and so was I because it was my first time in a jade shop) that I tried on way too many bangles that day and had a bruised left hand for 8 weeks. My hubby put some traditional Chinese medicine on my hand which made the external bruising go away but my hand still hurt.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Silver Mom said:


> Can't figure out if my bangle is considered red or orange.  Would you call it a red or orange or maybe even brown?  I have seen some jades that had a honey color or sometimes even yellowish brown called red.   And some reds I think were called orange. Also some bluish colors are considered lavender.  Sometimes I think because there is no standard we are left to call our pieces whatever we want.
> 
> View attachment 5008247



It looks like a red


----------



## berniechocolate

Icyjade said:


> Great summary!
> 
> The kind of watery red that I like is quite unaffordable so I’ve decided that other colored stones in my collection can fill the red/orange gap.
> 
> I thought this pendant is quite a stunning example of red jadeite



This is very pretty !

yes full translucent icy reds are very very $$$ . But as with all jade , I think if it’s something I would buy to wear or keep or even sell . I would bring it to NGi ( nan Yang Gemological institute )for a look over to ensure it’s not treated . 

I m just paranoid that way .  Because learnt quite abit along the way about the stuff that can be done to jade.


----------



## berniechocolate

Silver Mom said:


> Can't figure out if my bangle is considered red or orange.  Would you call it a red or orange or maybe even brown?  I have seen some jades that had a honey color or sometimes even yellowish brown called red.   And some reds I think were called orange. Also some bluish colors are considered lavender.  Sometimes I think because there is no standard we are left to call our pieces whatever we want.
> 
> View attachment 5008247



looks like brilliant red on my iPhone . Rare and very vivid


----------



## ILoveOrange

My one and only jade pendent. I love it so much and permanently wear it. Icy jadeite. Lol, I named it Golden Eyes from Yeh-Shen. The little bones of the body is not stationary and moves independently form each other.


----------



## Silver Mom

Icyjade said:


> @Silver Mom
> Used the Mason Kay chart and your bangle is solidly in the red jadeite quadrant!
> 
> View attachment 5008550


Oh wow, thank you for the info.  Didn't think about looking at Mason Kay chart.  In this morning's light, I would say it is  number 27 but in other bright sun light it looks similar to 26.  This is a great chart to refer to.  Thank you so much.


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> I think red jadeites has so many hues which gradates in tones . Red , yellows , browns and oranges . All belong to the same family I was told , while having a chat with the gemologist once .
> 
> To have a completely, uniformly  evenly red / yellow or oranges, untreated pieces of jadeite is fairly expensive.
> 
> Because red/yellows / oranges / browns tends to occur near upper crust / portions of jade border .
> 
> As such. Due to these properties of red jade . Some jade vendors have used modern technology to intensify the color of red jade through heat treatment to intensify the color.
> 
> Although heat treatment doesn’t cause the internal structure of jadeite to change ( they are still technically Grade A )
> 
> However the heat will cause the jade to become intensified in its shade , and become brittle and dry .
> 
> It is not easy to distinguish however , if heat is due to nature as in if red jadeite is mined near volcanic lava existing areas , natural heat from the ground does have its bearing in creating natural specimens that intensify its iron elements ( creating its redder shades )
> 
> This is nature .
> 
> However , artificial means , of heating up Red jadeite boulders likely dumping the bouldercan create this effect .
> 
> But , a trip to the gemologist will help . Although there are no current methods to give an outright answer what kind of heat treatment or if any is subjected to . It’s very doubtful a gemologist will give a Grade A to red jade without first including some remarks about its brittle or dry state . If it is heat treated , it’s likely not to have the moist, shiny appearance but that with pits and surface cracks.


Thank you Bernie.  I shall now call you the jade dictionary.  Appreciate this info.


----------



## Silver Mom

Icyjade said:


> Great summary!
> 
> The kind of watery red that I like is quite unaffordable so I’ve decided that other colored stones in my collection can fill the red/orange gap.
> 
> I thought this pendant is quite a stunning example of red jadeite


So icy.  I love this.  Now this is definitely Red.


----------



## Silver Mom

ILoveOrange said:


> My one and only jade pendent. I love it so much and permanently wear it. Icy jadeite. Lol, I named it Golden Eyes from Yeh-Shen. The little bones of the body is not stationary and moves independently form each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5008765
> View attachment 5008766


So adorable.  And so icy.


----------



## Silver Mom

ILoveOrange said:


> Wow @Silver Mom, is your bangle really as red as it looks on my screen in real life? It's magnificent. I would love to have one just like that. Did you get that from Alice? If you see any bangle available like that in size 60-61mm, please let me know or if there's more stone to make a custom one.


I just called Alice and she said she has two but not size 60.  I think it might have been about a 55.  She said it is very hard to get larger sizes of red because red is usually on the topmost layer and there is not too much of that material. She said the color of the ones she has might be more orange with some light green.  She also said it is hard to find a red bangle that is completely red because of the lack of material.  I didn't realize all this until I asked her.  I guess it really is true that no two pieces of jade are the same.  Every one is different.  I am starting to have a deeper appreciation for each piece.  I just love being able to connect with all of you and share our love for jade.  Love having all you jade sisters to learn from.  Let me know if you still want to contact her and I will pm you her info.


----------



## ILoveOrange

Silver Mom said:


> I just called Alice and she said she has two but not size 60.  I think it might have been about a 55.  She said it is very hard to get larger sizes of red because red is usually on the topmost layer and there is not too much of that material. She said the color of the ones she has might be more orange with some light green.  She also said it is hard to find a red bangle that is completely red because of the lack of material.  I didn't realize all this until I asked her.  I guess it really is true that no two pieces of jade are the same.  Every one is different.  I am starting to have a deeper appreciation for each piece.  I just love being able to connect with all of you and share our love for jade.  Love having all you jade sisters to learn from.  Let me know if you still want to contact her and I will pm you her info.



@Silver Mom , I am still interested. Her orange bangles sound interesting. I totally understand, I wouldn't mind a bangle with multiple colors either (red, orange, brown, green). Lol, I'm just glad you didn't say that she didn't have anything in my size at all. Please pm me her information Silver Mom. I am new here so I havent figured out where to go for PMs yet though?

Whoever wears a size 55mm or smaller is going to be a very lucky person if s/he wants a red bangle since it's more likely to be in their size.


----------



## ILoveOrange

@Silver Mom , your jade collection is tdf. Each piece is gorgeous and unique. All the pictures you've posted on this thread of your collection just leaves me awestruck, drooling, and dreaming of the day when I can own something like what you have.

I am waiting on a custom bangle form Allen S and want to ask you if the square shape is comfortable to wear of your green siberian bangle.. Does the inner edge of the circle cut/dig into you since it not rounded? I have rounded princess bangles and D bangles but they all have rounded inner edges for comfort. I would like a square bangle in the future, but am not sure if it's comfortable.


----------



## Silver Mom

ILoveOrange said:


> @Silver Mom , I am still interested. Her orange bangles sound interesting. I totally understand, I wouldn't mind a bangle with multiple colors either (red, orange, brown, green). Lol, I'm just glad you didn't say that she didn't have anything in my size at all. Please pm me her information Silver Mom. I am new here so I havent figured out where to go for PMs yet though?
> 
> Whoever wears a size 55mm or smaller is going to be a very lucky person if s/he wants a red bangle since it's more likely to be in their size.


ILove, even my bangle is not totally red too.  I looked at it carefully today and found a yellow portion of it on my bangle so I went outside in the sun to take a picture of it for you.  I will pm you her info.  She said she might be able to get a 59 but not sure.  In this picture look on the upper right of the bangle and you will see a yellow spot.  It must be true that so hard to get a totally red bangle.  The lighting today is different  too so bangle looks a little browner don't you think.  Jade can really fool our eyes. Such a chameleon.  LOL


----------



## ILoveOrange

Silver Mom said:


> ILove, even my bangle is not totally red too.  I looked at it carefully today and found a yellow portion of it on my bangle so I went outside in the sun to take a picture of it for you.  I will pm you her info.  She said she might be able to get a 59 but not sure.  In this picture look on the upper right of the bangle and you will see a yellow spot.  It must be true that so hard to get a totally red bangle.  The lighting today is different  too so bangle looks a little browner don't you think.  Jade can really fool our eyes. Such a chameleon.  LOL
> 
> View attachment 5009178



It still looks beautiful, and a little yellow sunshine spot on your bangle is a blessing. 

It does look different in this light but I can still see the red too.


----------



## Silver Mom

ILoveOrange said:


> @Silver Mom , your jade collection is tdf. Each piece is gorgeous and unique. All the pictures you've posted on this thread of your collection just leaves me awestruck, drooling, and dreaming of the day when I can own something like what you have.
> 
> I am waiting on a custom bangle form Allen S and want to ask you if the square shape is comfortable to wear of your green siberian bangle.. Does the inner edge of the circle cut/dig into you since it not rounded? I have rounded princess bangles and D bangles but they all have rounded inner edges for comfort. I would like a square bangle in the future, but am not sure if it's comfortable.


Actually the bangle is comfortable.  It doesn't dig into my hand because it is not very tight.  You can also ask Allan to round the edges off for you.  He is so nice he would do that.  Very accomodating.


----------



## Silver Mom

ILoveOrange said:


> It still looks beautiful, and a little yellow sunshine spot on your bangle is a blessing.
> 
> It does look different in this light but I can still see the red too.


I am glad that I could show it to you in a different light because then you could see how it changes in different lighting and conditions. I suppose if you could find something that is  perfect all the time it would probably not be real jade.  LOL  Take your time until you find something that you really love.


----------



## ILoveOrange

Silver Mom said:


> Actually the bangle is comfortable.  It doesn't dig into my hand because it is not very tight.  You can also ask Allan to round the edges off for you.  He is so nice he would do that.  Very accomodating.



That is a good suggestion. I will do that since I wasn't sure if a straight flat inner edge like that would be comfortable or not. I do like to wear my bangle as snug as I can get it so it usually requires lots of soap or lotion to get off.

I wear my bangle so tight that when I had an mri a few weeks ago I almost couldn't get my bangle off. I'd just completed a steroid treatment which made me retain a little bit of water. Lol, good thing I still remember Junkenpo's issue with getting her bangle off buy using the edge of her dresser for leverage. Phew, that did the trick! And then I felt all naked and anxious until I could put my bangle back on after my test.

I don't know how you guys feel, but my left wrist has not been without a bangle on it for the past 8 months that I didn't realize I was going to feel so lost without wearing one.


----------



## Silver Mom

ILoveOrange said:


> That is a good suggestion. I will do that since I wasn't sure if a straight flat inner edge like that would be comfortable or not. I do like to wear my bangle as snug as I can get it so it usually requires lots of soap or lotion to get off.
> 
> I wear my bangle so tight that when I had an mri a few weeks ago I almost couldn't get my bangle off. I'd just completed a steroid treatment which made me retain a little bit of water. Lol, good thing I still remember Junkenpo's issue with getting her bangle off buy using the edge of her dresser for leverage. Phew, that did the trick! And then I felt all naked and anxious until I could put my bangle back on after my test.
> 
> I don't know how you guys feel, but my left wrist has not been without a bangle on it for the past 8 months that I didn't realize I was going to feel so lost without wearing one.


I haven't worn my bangles for almost a year.  Once in a while I may put one on and wear it around the house.  With this covid thing, haven't gone out since it started so my poor bangles have been in isolation too.  I wish I could wear my bangles smaller but I am such a coward.  Scared that it would get stuck on my hand.  Then it would have to stay on forever.


----------



## VintageyGirl

berniechocolate said:


> This is very pretty !
> 
> yes full translucent icy reds are very very $$$ . But as with all jade , I think if it’s something I would buy to wear or keep or even sell . I would bring it to NGi ( nan Yang Gemological institute )for a look over to ensure it’s not treated .
> 
> I m just paranoid that way .  Because learnt quite abit along the way about the stuff that can be done to jade.


Yes, good quality reds are very $$$, I learnt. Cos red occurs on the skin of the Boulder so tends to be dry I’m told. So to find a piece with great water, no flaws etc would be very rare! I also send to NGI especially when buying from a new seller and it costs quite a bit! 

Edited: oops just read your great info on the red! Yes that’s what I heard too but not in such good detail


----------



## VintageyGirl

SmokieDragon said:


> That sounds awful. I think I would have screamed if a salesperson grabbed my hand like that with the ongoing pandemic. And by right, he should have just asked to see your hand to see if it's soft or not - don't have to press.
> 
> I have asked them on WhatsApp before about icy bangles. No wonder no options were forthcoming! But recently I did buy a bluish green and yellow bangle from them with some snowflakes which I saw on their website.
> 
> When I was there in 2019, the salesperson was ok. Held my hand to relax me before putting on the bangle. He said I have soft hands just by looking at them. I was interested in 2 bangles then but one was nearly twice the price of the other so I went for the cheaper option and also bought a mystic knot from them.


How was the bluish green and yellow bangle? Was it true to the pictures and description? Pls show! Haha.


----------



## VintageyGirl

SmokieDragon said:


> I have been to only 1 but I don't think I will go again. Quite pricey for the quality. I mean I love my oval lavender bangle but I think that the salesperson has a "disabling technique" which means to put the bangle on your wrist before you've had the chance to feel it with both hands and your fingernails. There are quite a few surface stonelines which I didn't notice as a result and it doesn't feel as smooth as all my other bangles. Also, the seller was so enthusiastic (and so was I because it was my first time in a jade shop) that I tried on way too many bangles that day and had a bruised left hand for 8 weeks. My hubby put some traditional Chinese medicine on my hand which made the external bruising go away but my hand still hurt.


Oh my, sounds like some sales people have such “techniques” to make you buy! I thinking forcing a bangle on without permission is a no-no for me. For bruises on the hand due to bangle trying hehe, I recommend this gel. It’s for bruises. I put it on my hand and the bruises disappeared in a few days.


----------



## VintageyGirl

Silver Mom said:


> I haven't worn my bangles for almost a year.  Once in a while I may put one on and wear it around the house.  With this covid thing, haven't gone out since it started so my poor bangles have been in isolation too.  I wish I could wear my bangles smaller but I am such a coward.  Scared that it would get stuck on my hand.  Then it would have to stay on forever.


I wear my bangles and jewellery at home all the time! Haha. I’m working from home mainly. They make me happy and give me motivation to work  though I have switched to dainty pieces (non jade) whereas when I went to office, I worn much bolder and bigger pieces.


----------



## VintageyGirl

Since we are on red jade, I’m currently lusting after this big pendant from Yokdee. Tiger carving which is my horoscope. And bird on the other side. It’s a brownish red or reddish brown haha. With some green. I think grain is not fine and probably translucency is not so great but I’m so drawn to the tiger carving! Though I think I won’t be able to wear it so often as it’s so big and statement haha. What do you think?


----------



## Silver Mom

VintageyGirl said:


> Since we are on red jade, I’m currently lusting after this big pendant from Yokdee. Tiger carving which is my horoscope. And bird on the other side. It’s a brownish red or reddish brown haha. With some green. I think grain is not fine and probably translucency is not so great but I’m so drawn to the tiger carving! Though I think I won’t be able to wear it so often as it’s so big and statement haha. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009287
> View attachment 5009294


I really like it Vintagey......go for it!


----------



## Silver Mom

VintageyGirl said:


> I wear my bangles and jewellery at home all the time! Haha. I’m working from home mainly. They make me happy and give me motivation to work  though I have switched to dainty pieces (non jade) whereas when I went to office, I worn much bolder and bigger pieces.


I would like to do that but unfortunately I am so clumsy.  I am afraid to wear my bangles at home. I almost died when I dropped one of my most favorite bangles.  YIIIIIKKKEES......


----------



## ILoveOrange

Silver Mom said:


> I haven't worn my bangles for almost a year.  Once in a while I may put one on and wear it around the house.  With this covid thing, haven't gone out since it started so my poor bangles have been in isolation too.  I wish I could wear my bangles smaller but I am such a coward.  Scared that it would get stuck on my hand.  Then it would have to stay on forever.



I can't believe that @Silver Mom. How can you resist? Lol, I don't stack and only wear one bangle on my wrist so my poor bangles are mostly waiting in line for their turn. However, i take the whole family out to touch and and admire at least 1-2 times a week to see if I feel like putting something different on. And I have the jade fever so I look at jade online everyday.


----------



## ILoveOrange

VintageyGirl said:


> I wear my bangles and jewellery at home all the time! Haha. I’m working from home mainly. They make me happy and give me motivation to work  though I have switched to dainty pieces (non jade) whereas when I went to office, I worn much bolder and bigger pieces.



I wear my jewelry all the time too. Lol, make me happy even if no one else sees them. I love looking at them as im typing away at my desk and the noise they make - not to mention how they feel. I love the coolness and the weight.


----------



## ILoveOrange

VintageyGirl said:


> Since we are on red jade, I’m currently lusting after this big pendant from Yokdee. Tiger carving which is my horoscope. And bird on the other side. It’s a brownish red or reddish brown haha. With some green. I think grain is not fine and probably translucency is not so great but I’m so drawn to the tiger carving! Though I think I won’t be able to wear it so often as it’s so big and statement haha. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009287
> View attachment 5009294



It is gorgeous!  I love the carving. if you don't already have one like it, you should get it. It is definitely a statement piece.


----------



## Icyjade

ILoveOrange said:


> I wear my jewelry all the time too. Lol, make me happy even if no one else sees them. I lobe looking at them as im typing away at my desk and the noise they make - not to mention how they feel. I love the coolness and the weight.



I usually wear a jadeite bangle and if I do it’s pretty much 24/7 for months. Somehow wearing jadeite makes me feel... protected. Totally not scientific right.

I’ve also been putting various bling on my desk to enjoy while working from home. I use a keyboard so the laptop keyboard has become my bling display area instead.


----------



## ILoveOrange

Icyjade said:


> I usually wear a jadeite bangle and if I do it’s pretty much 24/7 for months. Somehow wearing jadeite makes me feel... protected. Totally not scientific right.
> 
> I’ve also been putting various bling on my desk to enjoy while working from home. I use a keyboard so the laptop keyboard has become my bling display area instead.
> View attachment 5009444



I love your blings! They are yummy eye candies. I too feel protected and better when I have a bangle on. It's just so reassuring to feel that weight. I don't know if it's all just mental/  psychology or superstition, but wearing jade gives me a warm feeling so I'm not going to question it too much. 

I think each time I take out my family of bangles that this will be the day I choose a new one to wear, but nope...not this month. This month, I've only been gravitating towards one specific bangle. I used to wonder how people choose which bangle to wear, but after I got a few bangles, I just know/feel which one is the right one to wear - the vibe of the bangle just feels right.


----------



## Silver Mom

Icyjade said:


> I usually wear a jadeite bangle and if I do it’s pretty much 24/7 for months. Somehow wearing jadeite makes me feel... protected. Totally not scientific right.
> 
> I’ve also been putting various bling on my desk to enjoy while working from home. I use a keyboard so the laptop keyboard has become my bling display area instead.
> View attachment 5009444


WOWZA!  Bling indeed.


----------



## Silver Mom

ILoveOrange said:


> I can't believe that @Silver Mom. How can you resist? Lol, I don't stack and only wear one bangle on my wrist so my poor bangles are mostly waiting in line for their turn. However, i take the whole family out to touch and and admire at least 1-2 times a week to see if I feel like putting something different on. And I have the jade fever so I look at jade online everyday.


When I dropped my lavender bangle that I loved so much I went into shock.  It was sooooo traumatic.  I was in deep depression for over a month.  Luckily I have the most AWESOME, AMAZING jeweler ever, Alice.  I commissioned her to do my repair job.  She had it sent to Hong Kong where she had specialized jewelers use a special technique to do the repair job.  I had to wait over 6 months but in the end I was so happy.  Because it was one of my most favorite pieces, I could not just junk it but since they did such a great job, I like it even more than in it's original state.  So thankful for Alice.  She had to do it because she was the one who sold this bangle to me and she knew how much I loved it.


----------



## VintageyGirl

Silver Mom said:


> When I dropped my lavender bangle that I loved so much I went into shock.  It was sooooo traumatic.  I was in deep depression for over a month.  Luckily I have the most AWESOME, AMAZING jeweler ever, Alice.  I commissioned her to do my repair job.  She had it sent to Hong Kong where she had specialized jewelers use a special technique to do the repair job.  I had to wait over 6 months but in the end I was so happy.  Because it was one of my most favorite pieces, I could not just junk it but since they did such a great job, I like it even more than in it's original state.  So thankful for Alice.  She had to do it because she was the one who sold this bangle to me and she knew how much I loved it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009533


Wow that’s a beautiful even coloured lavender and a really great repair job! Setting is nice. Glad you could get a beloved bangle fixed.


----------



## Silver Mom

VintageyGirl said:


> Wow that’s a beautiful even coloured lavender and a really great repair job! Setting is nice. Glad you could get a beloved bangle fixed.


I know.  I was walking around in shock for weeks.  I looked for other lavender bangles but couldn't find one I liked as much as this one so I really am glad it got fixed.  The bangle itself did not break but got a crack.  I did always want a jade bangle with diamonds on it so this worked out perfect.


----------



## Loveforjade

ILoveOrange said:


> My orange Jadite ring. I am still on the hunt for a bangle of this color. So far, hard to find one in size 60mm to 62mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5007296


This orange colour is pretty! Love the deep tone colour. I heard it is not easy to find nice shade of orange tone.


----------



## Loveforjade

GlitterEyebags said:


> Hi everyone! Although I’ve been reading this page for a long time, my collection is very humble. Unfortunately, I did not appreciate the jade my relatives gifted me when I was younger. Now that I’m older, I’m trying to learn more about my culture - jade included! Anyways, thank you everyone for constantly sharing your beautiful pieces and knowledge! Sharing my very modest jadeite pendant collection below!
> 
> I purchased my very first bead bracelet and bangle and they’ll be here in the next week or two
> 
> Thank you @berniechocolate for the Li Hong Jade recommendation!
> 
> View attachment 5006997


Love the icy laughing Buddha. Im fond of the laughing Buddha and the meaning of it, joy and happiness. But was worried that the design may not be easy to match clothing..hence my choices have always been round or simple design pendants. What do you think?


----------



## Icyjade

Loveforjade said:


> Love the icy laughing Buddha. Im fond of the laughing Buddha and the meaning of it, joy and happiness. But was worried that the design may not be easy to match clothing..hence my choices have always been round or simple design pendants. What do you think?



Me too but I don’t wear religious symbols so...

but I was actually a bit tempted when my regular jeweler showed me this:


Like so happy.

I think you should get if it makes you happy and you will wear.


----------



## Icyjade

Silver Mom said:


> When I dropped my lavender bangle that I loved so much I went into shock.  It was sooooo traumatic.  I was in deep depression for over a month.  Luckily I have the most AWESOME, AMAZING jeweler ever, Alice.  I commissioned her to do my repair job.  She had it sent to Hong Kong where she had specialized jewelers use a special technique to do the repair job.  I had to wait over 6 months but in the end I was so happy.  Because it was one of my most favorite pieces, I could not just junk it but since they did such a great job, I like it even more than in it's original state.  So thankful for Alice.  She had to do it because she was the one who sold this bangle to me and she knew how much I loved it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009533



Beautiful color and texture and it’s a princess! Super love your bangle


----------



## GlitterEyebags

Loveforjade said:


> Love the icy laughing Buddha. Im fond of the laughing Buddha and the meaning of it, joy and happiness. But was worried that the design may not be easy to match clothing..hence my choices have always been round or simple design pendants. What do you think?


Thank you! That was my initial thought as well. This pendant has been easy for me to wear and match with clothing due to the color of jade. Additionally, I find that I am able to wear it more because I asked for only a streak of lighter green to go through its belly vs. the entire pendant being green. I’ve had no problems matching professional nor casual clothing yet since I dress rather neutral. I hope that helps!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Silver Mom said:


> When I dropped my lavender bangle that I loved so much I went into shock.  It was sooooo traumatic.  I was in deep depression for over a month.  Luckily I have the most AWESOME, AMAZING jeweler ever, Alice.  I commissioned her to do my repair job.  She had it sent to Hong Kong where she had specialized jewelers use a special technique to do the repair job.  I had to wait over 6 months but in the end I was so happy.  Because it was one of my most favorite pieces, I could not just junk it but since they did such a great job, I like it even more than in it's original state.  So thankful for Alice.  She had to do it because she was the one who sold this bangle to me and she knew how much I loved it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009533



Truly gorgeous piece!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

VintageyGirl said:


> Oh my, sounds like some sales people have such “techniques” to make you buy! I thinking forcing a bangle on without permission is a no-no for me. For bruises on the hand due to bangle trying hehe, I recommend this gel. It’s for bruises. I put it on my hand and the bruises disappeared in a few days.



Thanks for the recommendation on the lotion. It wasn’t forced on per se just put on too quickly before I could feel with both hands. Something like “ooh that’s nice”. “You should try it on”. Extend hand. Bangle on. Errr what was I thinking? Haha


----------



## SmokieDragon

VintageyGirl said:


> Since we are on red jade, I’m currently lusting after this big pendant from Yokdee. Tiger carving which is my horoscope. And bird on the other side. It’s a brownish red or reddish brown haha. With some green. I think grain is not fine and probably translucency is not so great but I’m so drawn to the tiger carving! Though I think I won’t be able to wear it so often as it’s so big and statement haha. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009287
> View attachment 5009294



I think this is very unique as it’s a double sided carving. You should get it since it’s your Zodiac animal  Will you be wearing it with a string or a bail?


----------



## SmokieDragon

ILoveOrange said:


> My one and only jade pendent. I love it so much and permanently wear it. Icy jadeite. Lol, I named it Golden Eyes from Yeh-Shen. The little bones of the body is not stationary and moves independently form each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5008765
> View attachment 5008766



Such a unique pendant with vivid green! I’m actually quite wary of sleeping with a pendant on. I once woke up in the morning to discover that my mystic knot was at the back of my neck, pressed between bone and pillow. So fearing for my little pendant’s life, I stopped wearing all pendants at night


----------



## SmokieDragon

ILoveOrange said:


> That is a good suggestion. I will do that since I wasn't sure if a straight flat inner edge like that would be comfortable or not. I do like to wear my bangle as snug as I can get it so it usually requires lots of soap or lotion to get off.
> 
> I wear my bangle so tight that when I had an mri a few weeks ago I almost couldn't get my bangle off. I'd just completed a steroid treatment which made me retain a little bit of water. Lol, good thing I still remember Junkenpo's issue with getting her bangle off buy using the edge of her dresser for leverage. Phew, that did the trick! And then I felt all naked and anxious until I could put my bangle back on after my test.
> 
> I don't know how you guys feel, but my left wrist has not been without a bangle on it for the past 8 months that I didn't realize I was going to feel so lost without wearing one.



Oh I didn’t realise bangles can’t be worn during an MRI. I thought since it’s non-metallic, it should be ok?


----------



## VintageyGirl

SmokieDragon said:


> I think this is very unique as it’s a double sided carving. You should get it since it’s your Zodiac animal  Will you be wearing it with a string or a bail?


I’m still thinking haha. So many temptations! I will probably get a white gold(maybe with micro diamonds?) bail and wear it with a gold necklace. But threading a leather cord through the bail is also possible. If I get it! Need to see in person first


----------



## Loveforjade

Icyjade said:


> Just a really bad experience with the sales person. I really don’t like it when people grab my hand before I can respond and then proceed to shove the bangle (painfully) on. Wtf. Plus the bangle was so disappointing irl vs online. And not cheap. Plus the misleading lighting in the store. And the prying sales person who repeatedly asked me where I got my ring from even though I already declined to tell the first time he asked. I couldn’t get out fast enough.


Ouch! Hope you are ok! I have not had the courage to try on bangles yet due to my low pain tolerance. I'm v tempted to get one though... So far my collections are pendants and rings.. i bought a few from li-hong too previously, and the SA will always bring me out to see the pieces under natural lightings especially for lavender..its so difficult to buy a lavender that don't look pale under daylight.


----------



## Loveforjade

Silver Mom said:


> Can't figure out if my bangle is considered red or orange.  Would you call it a red or orange or maybe even brown?  I have seen some jades that had a honey color or sometimes even yellowish brown called red.   And some reds I think were called orange. Also some bluish colors are considered lavender.  Sometimes I think because there is no standard we are left to call our pieces whatever we want.
> 
> View attachment 5008247


Oh nice colour!!!


----------



## Loveforjade

Icyjade said:


> Me too but I don’t wear religious symbols so...
> 
> but I was actually a bit tempted when my regular jeweler showed me this:
> 
> 
> Like so happy.
> 
> I think you should get if it makes you happy and you will wear.



Oh so cute!! Is that a money bag beside the laughing Buddha? Love the translucency of this pendant! I just couldn't resist icy variety jadeite pieces. They just look so zen and watery.


----------



## Loveforjade

GlitterEyebags said:


> Thank you! That was my initial thought as well. This pendant has been easy for me to wear and match with clothing due to the color of jade. Additionally, I find that I am able to wear it more because I asked for only a streak of lighter green to go through its belly vs. the entire pendant being green. I’ve had no problems matching professional nor casual clothing yet since I dress rather neutral. I hope that helps!


Thanks!! I will try one on the next time I visit a jade shop


----------



## Icyjade

Loveforjade said:


> Oh so cute!! Is that a money bag beside the laughing Buddha? Love the translucency of this pendant! I just couldn't resist icy variety jadeite pieces. They just look so zen and watery.



Yes I think so. It had such a happy belly. If it was an animal carving I probably would have succumbed. Alas my religious symbol thing...


----------



## SmokieDragon

VintageyGirl said:


> How was the bluish green and yellow bangle? Was it true to the pictures and description? Pls show! Haha.



Yes, it is true to the pictures and description  Here it is: 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-jade-thread.903525/post-34313711 and 




__





						What Jewelry Are You Wearing Today???
					

Obsessed with my engagement ring. My now fiancé purposed back in Nov 2020, I needed it resized (two sizes too big, lol) and it just got back to me last week so here I am once again, non-stop staring at it. All day, every day.




					forum.purseblog.com
				




It really has great luster - you can see my reflection in it in the second post - I'm wearing a red T-shirt and mask in that photo


----------



## ILoveOrange

Silver Mom said:


> When I dropped my lavender bangle that I loved so much I went into shock.  It was sooooo traumatic.  I was in deep depression for over a month.  Luckily I have the most AWESOME, AMAZING jeweler ever, Alice.  I commissioned her to do my repair job.  She had it sent to Hong Kong where she had specialized jewelers use a special technique to do the repair job.  I had to wait over 6 months but in the end I was so happy.  Because it was one of my most favorite pieces, I could not just junk it but since they did such a great job, I like it even more than in it's original state.  So thankful for Alice.  She had to do it because she was the one who sold this bangle to me and she knew how much I loved it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009533



 that is some repair job they did! I love how delicate and feminine the banding is. Just looking at it, I would ever suspect that this design wasn't intentional. I too would be totally crushed if that was me. I admit my current bangles are not as expensive as i suspect yours are so if they cracked or broke I would be sad but not as devastated since my bangles are in the range of a couple hundred dollars only. lol, I think when I get that perfect orange or orange/red bangle I may be more cautious too and will be torn between wanting to wear it or the fear of breaking/ damaging it. I don't think my heart will be able to bear it, the gravity of wearing something so expensive and easily damaged on my wrist.


----------



## ILoveOrange

Loveforjade said:


> This orange colour is pretty! Love the deep tone colour. I heard it is not easy to find nice shade of orange tone.



Hi Loveforjade, it is hard. It was the only one the seller had listed and it was more than I wanted to pay for a jade ring, but I had to have it.


----------



## ILoveOrange

Icyjade said:


> Me too but I don’t wear religious symbols so...
> 
> but I was actually a bit tempted when my regular jeweler showed me this:
> 
> 
> Like so happy.
> 
> I think you should get if it makes you happy and you will wear.




He is so plumb and happy looking. The carving is exceptionally clean. Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## ILoveOrange

SmokieDragon said:


> Such a unique pendant with vivid green! I’m actually quite wary of sleeping with a pendant on. I once woke up in the morning to discover that my mystic knot was at the back of my neck, pressed between bone and pillow. So fearing for my little pendant’s life, I stopped wearing all pendants at night



@SmokieDragon, I do wake up in the middle of the night and in the morning with the pendent at the back of my neck. Good point.  Since the body/bones of the fish are flexible, they can break. I think I may have to start taking it off at night.


----------



## ILoveOrange

SmokieDragon said:


> Oh I didn’t realise bangles can’t be worn during an MRI. I thought since it’s non-metallic, it should be ok?



I think it depends on the place you go to. My place wanted all jewelry be removed before I go in. My hand was extra swollen due to trying multiple times before I was finally able to get it off that I really was just at the point where I was going to go in and just tell them that I absolutely couldn't remove it and see if they were willing to accommodate me. Lol, if they'd told me "no" I would had waited for a  bit when I feel less bloated or try to find a different place that would allow the bangle.


----------



## berniechocolate

ILoveOrange said:


> My one and only jade pendent. I love it so much and permanently wear it. Icy jadeite. Lol, I named it Golden Eyes from Yeh-Shen. The little bones of the body is not stationary and moves independently form each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5008765
> View attachment 5008766




This is very cool . It reminds me of the tradition articulated fish I sometimes see at goldsmith .  I. Mandarin / Chinese auspicious symbols  , fish rhymes with abundance . 年年有余 。So it’s a  lucky thing to have like in jewelry.  I like the green is a refreshing shade with vivid streaks of floating green . Very unique


----------



## berniechocolate

Does this looks like a blue or a green to you ?

I recall there was an internet frenzy sometime back of a pink dress vs white dress . The same dress was the cause of some debate if it was an optical illusion as it looks white to some , & pink to others lol

This is one of my favorite bangles .
Jade has a chameleon quality of it’s own. Such that under differently lighting .The shade might gradates from one to another tone in the same color family .

For me , this icy jadeite bangle is a sky blue in day , which appears with some light grey blue tinge in low lighting .

But when I asked my child , he says it looks green to him lol 

It’s one of my favorite because of its soft gentle shade , so I wear this fairly often.


----------



## berniechocolate

Silver Mom said:


> Thank you Bernie.  I shall now call you the jade dictionary.  Appreciate this info.



No guru here but  ... paid for too many $$$ mistakes . So I wise up a little from speaking to Gemologists and people in the trade over years 

I have realized this .

initially when I was into jade . I tend to buy the more affordable things .
And I feel like it’s alittle like getting a jade “ high “ everytime I acquire a new item .

However I realized it doesn’t  help me save . Because I keep hankering for something I have in mind , with better quality in mind .

Over time I had decided to get the best that I could afford. And if I do change my mind or they somehow do not fit well because etc too small / big and decide to resell them . Then at least the value also do not dip too drastically.

But because of this , I also tend to gravitate towards highly icy varieties . For some reason , the gemologists I have spoken to tend to give very good reviews of the highly icy variety . Though very vivid greens oranges & like your lovely red ,do attract me ! 

And diamonds really do lots of justice to jade like no other gems . Glad the gem repair in hk is able  to fix your lavender bangle .  It is too dear  to languish in a corner , because of a fall . Now it looks as good as new .

So nice we have a jade group to talk about jade !


----------



## ILoveOrange

berniechocolate said:


> This is very cool . It reminds me of the tradition articulated fish I sometimes see at goldsmith .  I. Mandarin / Chinese auspicious symbols  , fish rhymes with abundance . 年年有余 。So it’s a  lucky thing to have like in jewelry.  I like the green is a refreshing shade with vivid streaks of floating green . Very unique



Thank you @berniechocolate , I didn't know that each of the bones were linked and could move separately from each other when I bought online, but I was very pleased when I got it.   I did not know that's what a fish represents. I hope having this pendent will bring me even more abundance of all the good stuff in life.


----------



## ILoveOrange

berniechocolate said:


> Does this looks like a blue or a green to you ?
> 
> I recall there was an internet frenzy sometime back of a pink dress vs white dress . The same dress was the cause of some debate if it was an optical illusion as it looks white to some , & pink to others lol
> 
> This is one of my favorite bangles .
> Jade has a chameleon quality of it’s own. Such that under differently lighting .The shade might gradates from one to another tone in the same color family .
> 
> For me , this icy jadeite bangle is a sky blue in day , which appears with some light grey blue tinge in low lighting .
> 
> But when I asked my child , he says it looks green to him ‍♀
> 
> It’s one of my favorite because of its soft gentle shade , so I wear this fairly often.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010133
> View attachment 5010134
> View attachment 5010135



It looks blue to my eyes - icy sky blue. I don't get a green vibe in this light that the pictures were taken.


----------



## ILoveOrange

berniechocolate said:


> No guru here but  ... paid for too many $$$ mistakes . So I wise up a little from speaking to Gemologists and people in the trade over years
> 
> I have realized this .
> 
> initially when I was into jade . I tend to buy the more affordable things .
> And I feel like it’s alittle like getting a jade “ high “ everytime I acquire a new item .
> 
> However I realized it doesn’t  help me save . Because I keep hankering for something I have in mind , with better quality in mind .
> 
> Over time I had decided to get the best that I could afford. And if I do change my mind or they somehow do not fit well because etc too small / big and decide to resell them . Then at least the value also do not dip too drastically.
> 
> But because of this , I also tend to gravitate towards highly icy varieties . For some reason , the gemologists I have spoken to tend to give very good reviews of the highly icy variety . Though very vivid greens oranges & like your lovely red ,do attract me !
> 
> And diamonds really do lots of justice to jade like no other gems . Glad the gem repair in hk is able  to fix your lavender bangle .  It is too dear  to languish in a corner , because of a fall . Now it looks as good as new .
> 
> So nice we have a jade group to talk about jade !



I agree. The "jade" high is addicting. 

I've also reached the end of the initial jade stage where I was just buying any and all inexpensive jade bangles. At first I was buying multiple inexpensive jade bangles because I didn't know what my comfortable size was and then buying less expensive items because I didn't feel right spending all that money on just one item. But now I realize that I just end up spending more money for multiple bangles that I don't love as much as I would had loved the one expensive bangle that I was telling myself I couldn't/shouldn't buy. Lol, what I should had done and have now decided to do is buy that one special bangle instead of 3-4 inexpensive bangles - especially since I can only wear so many at a time.


----------



## Silver Mom

ILoveOrange said:


> that is some repair job they did! I love how delicate and feminine the banding is. Just looking at it, I would ever suspect that this design wasn't intentional. I too would be totally crushed if that was me. I admit my current bangles are not as expensive as i suspect yours are so if they cracked or broke I would be sad but not as devastated since my bangles are in the range of a couple hundred dollars only. lol, I think when I get that perfect orange or orange/red bangle I may be more cautious too and will be torn between wanting to wear it or the fear of breaking/ damaging it. I don't think my heart will be able to bear it, the gravity of wearing something so expensive and easily damaged on my wrist.


Every single bangle is a blessing no matter how much you paid.  I have heard that jade finds it's owner.  We are lucky they found us.  Don't you think?


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> Does this looks like a blue or a green to you ?
> 
> I recall there was an internet frenzy sometime back of a pink dress vs white dress . The same dress was the cause of some debate if it was an optical illusion as it looks white to some , & pink to others lol
> 
> This is one of my favorite bangles .
> Jade has a chameleon quality of it’s own. Such that under differently lighting .The shade might gradates from one to another tone in the same color family .
> 
> For me , this icy jadeite bangle is a sky blue in day , which appears with some light grey blue tinge in low lighting .
> 
> But when I asked my child , he says it looks green to him lol
> 
> It’s one of my favorite because of its soft gentle shade , so I wear this fairly often.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010133
> View attachment 5010134
> View attachment 5010135


Looks blue to me.  Very similar in color to my blue bangle.  Your bangle is very beautiful.  No wonder it is one of your favorites.


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> No guru here but  ... paid for too many $$$ mistakes . So I wise up a little from speaking to Gemologists and people in the trade over years
> 
> I have realized this .
> 
> initially when I was into jade . I tend to buy the more affordable things .
> And I feel like it’s alittle like getting a jade “ high “ everytime I acquire a new item .
> 
> However I realized it doesn’t  help me save . Because I keep hankering for something I have in mind , with better quality in mind .
> 
> Over time I had decided to get the best that I could afford. And if I do change my mind or they somehow do not fit well because etc too small / big and decide to resell them . Then at least the value also do not dip too drastically.
> 
> But because of this , I also tend to gravitate towards highly icy varieties . For some reason , the gemologists I have spoken to tend to give very good reviews of the highly icy variety . Though very vivid greens oranges & like your lovely red ,do attract me !
> 
> And diamonds really do lots of justice to jade like no other gems . Glad the gem repair in hk is able  to fix your lavender bangle .  It is too dear  to languish in a corner , because of a fall . Now it looks as good as new .
> 
> So nice we have a jade group to talk about jade !


You are so right.  It is so exciting to really find something you love.  And so sad if you don't buy it.  I would always go to the store and see something I love and go home thinking......hmmmm do I really need this?  Then I would have to obsess about it for days.  So then I give up and buy it in the end anyway.  LOL, I am so weak.
Yes, Icy is gorgeous and really important as far as value.  And color is so important too.  Such a hard decision!  If we could get both qualities together that would be a winner!  Since I cannot afford both, I usually err towards color.  I try to get the most translucent piece with deep color that I can find in the color that I am looking for.  Luckily, I have been fortunate to find the colors that I did with the help of my jeweler.  They have the right amount of translucence and the amount of color that attracts me.  My jeweler tells me that it actually comes down to preference too because in this day and age it is almost impossible to find a piece of jade that has both transparency and vivid color. She said that many of the expensive Jewelry houses that sell jade for much have pieces with very deep color. Actually, in my opinion, every piece of jade has its own beauty and every piece is loved by its owner no matter what it's worth.  They just have to find each other.  I myself will never sell any of my jade pieces AND GUESS WHAT!  I just got a new granddaughter to give them to.  My daughter does not like jewelry at all so I was so worried about who I could give them to.  I am over the moon with joy.  LOL   I do love your pieces every one of them sooooooo much Bernie.  You are so blessed and have amazing taste.
Thank you Bernie for always sharing your knowledge with us.  Love this jade group too.


----------



## VintageyGirl

SmokieDragon said:


> Yes, it is true to the pictures and description  Here it is:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-jade-thread.903525/post-34313711 and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Jewelry Are You Wearing Today???
> 
> 
> Obsessed with my engagement ring. My now fiancé purposed back in Nov 2020, I needed it resized (two sizes too big, lol) and it just got back to me last week so here I am once again, non-stop staring at it. All day, every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really has great luster - you can see my reflection in it in the second post - I'm wearing a red T-shirt and mask in that photo


Bangle is lovely! Nice saturation of colour. And I can’t stop gawking at your FOPE bracelets


----------



## Icyjade

ILoveOrange said:


> He is so plumb and happy looking. The carving is exceptionally clean. Congrats on your purchase.



I didn’t get it. Just tempted cos it’s such a happy looking piece


----------



## Icyjade

Silver Mom said:


> Looks blue to me.  Very similar in color to my blue bangle.  Your bangle is very beautiful.  No wonder it is one of your favorites.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010308


Sigh. Love this so much


----------



## VintageyGirl

Silver Mom said:


> You are so right.  It is so exciting to really find something you love.  And so sad if you don't buy it.  I would always go to the store and see something I love and go home thinking......hmmmm do I really need this?  Then I would have to obsess about it for days.  So then I give up and buy it in the end anyway.  LOL, I am so weak.
> Yes, Icy is gorgeous and really important as far as value.  And color is so important too.  Such a hard decision!  If we could get both qualities together that would be a winner!  Since I cannot afford both, I usually err towards color.  I try to get the most translucent piece with deep color that I can find in the color that I am looking for.  Luckily, I have been fortunate to find the colors that I did with the help of my jeweler.  They have the right amount of translucence and the amount of color that attracts me.  My jeweler tells me that it actually comes down to preference too because in this day and age it is almost impossible to find a piece of jade that has both transparency and vivid color. She said that many of the expensive Jewelry houses that sell jade for much have pieces with very deep color. Actually, in my opinion, every piece of jade has its own beauty and every piece is loved by its owner no matter what it's worth.  They just have to find each other.  I myself will never sell any of my jade pieces AND GUESS WHAT!  I just got a new granddaughter to give them to.  My daughter does not like jewelry at all so I was so worried about who I could give them to.  I am over the moon with joy.  LOL   I do love your pieces every one of them sooooooo much Bernie.  You are so blessed and have amazing taste.
> Thank you Bernie for always sharing your knowledge with us.  Love this jade group too.


Congrats on your new granddaughter Silver Mom! It’s so great to be able to pass down your beloved jewellery! Like you, I also try to balance between colour and translucency (and cost)  and like you, my daughter is not into jewellery too


----------



## VintageyGirl

berniechocolate said:


> Does this looks like a blue or a green to you ?
> 
> I recall there was an internet frenzy sometime back of a pink dress vs white dress . The same dress was the cause of some debate if it was an optical illusion as it looks white to some , & pink to others lol
> 
> This is one of my favorite bangles .
> Jade has a chameleon quality of it’s own. Such that under differently lighting .The shade might gradates from one to another tone in the same color family .
> 
> For me , this icy jadeite bangle is a sky blue in day , which appears with some light grey blue tinge in low lighting .
> 
> But when I asked my child , he says it looks green to him lol
> 
> It’s one of my favorite because of its soft gentle shade , so I wear this fairly often.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010133
> View attachment 5010134
> View attachment 5010135


Oh my! Such a lovely blue icy bangle! Is this called 蓝水翡翠? It’s a cloudless sky! As I don’t see any clouds or cotton in it at all. Very fine and translucent. Major envy on this piece!


----------



## Icyjade

Silver Mom said:


> Every single bangle is a blessing no matter how much you paid.  I have heard that jade finds it's owner.  We are lucky they found us.  Don't you think?



That’s what the SAs told me when I got  this ring... but I always figure it’s a selling gimmick to make us buy haha.



Congrats on your new granddaughter! She’s a lucky girl indeed!

I worried for a while over whether my kids will want my bling. But then I figured that if it’s me, I wouldn’t want to be saddled with something that I don’t like so if they really have no interest whatsoever when they are older, I will sell maybe 90% and keep just a few favorite or sentimental pieces for them to remember me by. My kids are still young though, so I’ve some time to try to influence them to the dark side.

If not, I will be happy to sell them to anyone who will love and enjoy my bling.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Icyjade said:


> That’s what the SAs told me when I got  this ring... but I always figure it’s a selling gimmick to make us buy haha.
> View attachment 5010401
> 
> 
> Congrats on your new granddaughter! She’s a lucky girl indeed!
> 
> I worried for a while over whether my kids will want my bling. But then I figured that if it’s me, I wouldn’t want to be saddled with something that I don’t like so if they really have no interest whatsoever when they are older, I will sell maybe 90% and keep just a few favorite or sentimental pieces for them to remember me by. My kids are still young though, so I’ve some time to try to influence them to the dark side.
> 
> If not, I will be happy to sell them to anyone who will love and enjoy my bling.


That had me cackling abit.   
I'm sure one of your kids will be interested in some way, now the problem will be who gets what and whether or not they'll cherish it.


----------



## Silver Mom

Icyjade said:


> That’s what the SAs told me when I got  this ring... but I always figure it’s a selling gimmick to make us buy haha.
> View attachment 5010401
> 
> 
> Congrats on your new granddaughter! She’s a lucky girl indeed!
> 
> I worried for a while over whether my kids will want my bling. But then I figured that if it’s me, I wouldn’t want to be saddled with something that I don’t like so if they really have no interest whatsoever when they are older, I will sell maybe 90% and keep just a few favorite or sentimental pieces for them to remember me by. My kids are still young though, so I’ve some time to try to influence them to the dark side.
> 
> If not, I will be happy to sell them to anyone who will love and enjoy my bling.


I just really LOVE THIS RING!  Can you please adopt me.  I would be so happy.


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi Jadies!  

This thread is hopping!  Iʻve been so busy and it is so nice to be able to come back to this thread and ogle all the pretty jade. 

I figured with all the red/orange jade being shared, Iʻd take a new pic of my red family.  I just got a new-to-me pair of earrings.  I really like looking at them, but in all honestly, with my coloring, they kind of blend in on my ears, haha. 

Beads bracelets are from gojade, carved bangle is from jade-los-angles, drop barrel earrings are from enijew, I forget what seller the ring is from (someone on ebay), and my latest, the gold/circle studs are from lalee.  Iʻm only missing the bead necklace from alohamemorabilia in this shot. Itʻs one of the ones I need to get restrung, maybe a new clasp, too... switch from silver to gold.


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> Hi Jadies!
> 
> This thread is hopping!  Iʻve been so busy and it is so nice to be able to come back to this thread and ogle all the pretty jade.
> 
> I figured with all the red/orange jade being shared, Iʻd take a new pic of my red family.  I just got a new-to-me pair of earrings.  I really like looking at them, but in all honestly, with my coloring, they kind of blend in on my ears, haha.
> 
> Beads bracelets are from gojade, carved bangle is from jade-los-angles, drop barrel earrings are from enijew, I forget what seller the ring is from (someone on ebay), and my latest, the gold/circle studs are from lalee.  Iʻm only missing the bead necklace from alohamemorabilia in this shot. Itʻs one of the ones I need to get restrung, maybe a new clasp, too... switch from silver to gold.


Ooogle ooogle......SOOOOO BEAUTIFUL!  
Thank goodness the tsunami got called off.


----------



## Junkenpo

So true!   I live on the edge of the tsunami zone, and actually inside the large tsunami zone.   I always have a sign of relief when they cancel the watches.   These last couple years have been so crazy, it feels like waiting for the other shoe to drop.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Junkenpo said:


> Hi Jadies!
> 
> This thread is hopping!  Iʻve been so busy and it is so nice to be able to come back to this thread and ogle all the pretty jade.
> 
> I figured with all the red/orange jade being shared, Iʻd take a new pic of my red family.  I just got a new-to-me pair of earrings.  I really like looking at them, but in all honestly, with my coloring, they kind of blend in on my ears, haha.
> 
> Beads bracelets are from gojade, carved bangle is from jade-los-angles, drop barrel earrings are from enijew, I forget what seller the ring is from (someone on ebay), and my latest, the gold/circle studs are from lalee.  Iʻm only missing the bead necklace from alohamemorabilia in this shot. Itʻs one of the ones I need to get restrung, maybe a new clasp, too... switch from silver to gold.


For some reason I mistaken them all for chestnuts when I glanced at the pic for a second.


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> So true!   I live on the edge of the tsunami zone, and actually inside the large tsunami zone.   I always have a sign of relief when they cancel the watches.   These last couple years have been so crazy, it feels like waiting for the other shoe to drop.


You take care dear Jade Sis.  Stay safe  Things will get better I am sure.


----------



## VintageyGirl

AJadecent Angle said:


> For some reason I mistaken them all for chestnuts when I glanced at the pic for a second.





Junkenpo said:


> Hi Jadies!
> 
> This thread is hopping!  Iʻve been so busy and it is so nice to be able to come back to this thread and ogle all the pretty jade.
> 
> I figured with all the red/orange jade being shared, Iʻd take a new pic of my red family.  I just got a new-to-me pair of earrings.  I really like looking at them, but in all honestly, with my coloring, they kind of blend in on my ears, haha.
> 
> Beads bracelets are from gojade, carved bangle is from jade-los-angles, drop barrel earrings are from enijew, I forget what seller the ring is from (someone on ebay), and my latest, the gold/circle studs are from lalee.  Iʻm only missing the bead necklace from alohamemorabilia in this shot. Itʻs one of the ones I need to get restrung, maybe a new clasp, too... switch from silver to gold.


They do look like chestnuts! Chestnuts and honey!  Beautiful warm colours. I like the stud earrings inside the honey bangle!


----------



## VintageyGirl

Junkenpo said:


> So true!   I live on the edge of the tsunami zone, and actually inside the large tsunami zone.   I always have a sign of relief when they cancel the watches.   These last couple years have been so crazy, it feels like waiting for the other shoe to drop.


Stay safe JKP! May your jades protect you from harm!


----------



## Icyjade

AJadecent Angle said:


> That had me cackling abit.
> I'm sure one of your kids will be interested in some way, now the problem will be who gets what and whether or not they'll cherish it.



Ya if they won’t cherish the bling I’ll rather sell to be honest.




Silver Mom said:


> I just really LOVE THIS RING!  Can you please adopt me.  I would be so happy.



Haha! And I would be happy to be adopted by you too!


----------



## berniechocolate

VintageyGirl said:


> Oh my! Such a lovely blue icy bangle! Is this called 蓝水翡翠? It’s a cloudless sky! As I don’t see any clouds or cotton in it at all. Very fine and translucent. Major envy on this piece!



Not sure whether it’s 蓝水翡翠but as far as the shade is concerned , you are spot on ! It’s watery blue if it goes purely by description . The gemologist says it’s near colorless . However , I think it has a bluish tinge and even when juxtaposed against the glassy white /colorless . The blue is rather obvious .
It does has little clouds ”棉” , but because this is an oval bangle the clouds aren’t too obvious since they are on the sides  ?







Icyjade said:


> That’s what the SAs told me when I got  this ring... but I always figure it’s a selling gimmick to make us buy haha.
> View attachment 5010401
> 
> 
> Congrats on your new granddaughter! She’s a lucky girl indeed!
> 
> I worried for a while over whether my kids will want my bling. But then I figured that if it’s me, I wouldn’t want to be saddled with something that I don’t like so if they really have no interest whatsoever when they are older, I will sell maybe 90% and keep just a few favorite or sentimental pieces for them to remember me by. My kids are still young though, so I’ve some time to try to influence them to the dark side.
> 
> If not, I will be happy to sell them to anyone who will love and enjoy my bling.


This is so beautiful ! I hope I get to own one of these vivid greens 



Junkenpo said:


> Hi Jadies!
> 
> This thread is hopping!  Iʻve been so busy and it is so nice to be able to come back to this thread and ogle all the pretty jade.
> 
> I figured with all the red/orange jade being shared, Iʻd take a new pic of my red family.  I just got a new-to-me pair of earrings.  I really like looking at them, but in all honestly, with my coloring, they kind of blend in on my ears, haha.
> 
> Beads bracelets are from gojade, carved bangle is from jade-los-angles, drop barrel earrings are from enijew, I forget what seller the ring is from (someone on ebay), and my latest, the gold/circle studs are from lalee.  Iʻm only missing the bead necklace from alohamemorabilia in this shot. Itʻs one of the ones I need to get restrung, maybe a new clasp, too... switch from silver to gold.


Is the bangle name Iros or something similar to that effect ? I recall you given it a really memorable name . Always remember you started off this bead fad here . Those are lovely orangey reds . Do u wear them often ?

I feel that yellows oranges , reds snd browns looks very good with blues . Perhaps if u want the color to stand out more could wear them with sharp blue dresses or tops .


----------



## AJadecent Angle

berniechocolate said:


> Not sure whether it’s 蓝水翡翠but as far as the shade is concerned , you are spot on ! It’s watery blue if it goes purely by description . The gemologist says it’s near colorless . However , I think it has a bluish tinge and even when juxtaposed against the glassy white /colorless . The blue is rather obvious .
> It does has little clouds ”棉” , but because this is an oval bangle the clouds aren’t too obvious being 啊条v the
> 
> View attachment 5010788
> 
> 
> This is so beautiful ! I hope I get to own one of these
> 
> 
> Is the bangle name Iros or something similar to that effect ? I recall you given it a really memorable name . Always remember you started off this bead fad here . Those are lovely orangey reds . Do u wear them often ?
> 
> I feel that yellows oranges , reds snd browns looks very good with blues . Perhaps if u want the color to stand out more could wear them with sharp blue dresses or tops .


I feel like blue water would have a much more deeper blue than the one in your pic to count as one, of course that isn’t undermining how drop dead gorgeous it is! I do agree with your gemologist in which it’s near colorless, since most translucent and pale (even with noticeable hues) pieces I’ve seen seem to always be considered colorless unless there’s a distinct color on an area(s)


----------



## VintageyGirl

berniechocolate said:


> Not sure whether it’s 蓝水翡翠but as far as the shade is concerned , you are spot on ! It’s watery blue if it goes purely by description . The gemologist says it’s near colorless . However , I think it has a bluish tinge and even when juxtaposed against the glassy white /colorless . The blue is rather obvious .
> It does has little clouds ”棉” , but because this is an oval bangle the clouds aren’t too obvious since they are on the sides  ?
> 
> View attachment 5010788
> 
> View attachment 5010790
> 
> 
> This is so beautiful ! I hope I get to own one of these vivid greens
> 
> 
> Is the bangle name Iros or something similar to that effect ? I recall you given it a really memorable name . Always remember you started off this bead fad here . Those are lovely orangey reds . Do u wear them often ?
> 
> I feel that yellows oranges , reds snd browns looks very good with blues . Perhaps if u want the color to stand out more could wear them with sharp blue dresses or tops .


It definitely is a pretty watery blue! Funny how they describe it as colourless. Guess cos it’s so icy. I love oval bangles cos I find they fit my wrist better. I will definitely be on a lookout for such a piece now haha. It looks modern and the watery blue would be versatile to match clothes. I have OCD about matching nails to clothes to jewellery to handbag to shoes. Lol


----------



## SmokieDragon

berniechocolate said:


> Does this looks like a blue or a green to you ?
> 
> I recall there was an internet frenzy sometime back of a pink dress vs white dress . The same dress was the cause of some debate if it was an optical illusion as it looks white to some , & pink to others lol
> 
> This is one of my favorite bangles .
> Jade has a chameleon quality of it’s own. Such that under differently lighting .The shade might gradates from one to another tone in the same color family .
> 
> For me , this icy jadeite bangle is a sky blue in day , which appears with some light grey blue tinge in low lighting .
> 
> But when I asked my child , he says it looks green to him lol
> 
> It’s one of my favorite because of its soft gentle shade , so I wear this fairly often.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010133
> View attachment 5010134
> View attachment 5010135



Lovely bangle! It looks like a light blue to me


----------



## SmokieDragon

VintageyGirl said:


> Bangle is lovely! Nice saturation of colour. And I can’t stop gawking at your FOPE bracelets



Thanks so much! I had just bought a Guatemalan blue bangle which looked more green than blue to me so I was contemplating whether I should get this one at first and then I caved cos of the yellow spots and the thought that it could be more blue than the other one. Glad I did!


----------



## Icyjade

Anyone willing to share their jadeite family pics? I’ve been scrolling through the VCA family thread recently and really enjoyed it hence asking


----------



## SmokieDragon

The scene on my sunny porch this morning with my green wulu ring, lavender ring and what I thought was a dual coloured bangle until I noticed a 3rd colour this morning which is a brown spot in the dark green! I feel like this bangle was calling out to me since I haven’t worn it much at all since I got it nearly 2 years ago.

I remember when I first started collecting jadeite, I read somewhere that tri-coloured bangles are good. Can’t remember the significance tho


----------



## Loveforjade

berniechocolate said:


> Not sure whether it’s 蓝水翡翠but as far as the shade is concerned , you are spot on ! It’s watery blue if it goes purely by description . The gemologist says it’s near colorless . However , I think it has a bluish tinge and even when juxtaposed against the glassy white /colorless . The blue is rather obvious .
> It does has little clouds ”棉” , but because this is an oval bangle the clouds aren’t too obvious since they are on the sides  ?
> 
> View attachment 5010788
> 
> View attachment 5010790
> 
> 
> This is so beautiful ! I hope I get to own one of these vivid greens
> 
> 
> Is the bangle name Iros or something similar to that effect ? I recall you given it a really memorable name . Always remember you started off this bead fad here . Those are lovely orangey reds . Do u wear them often ?
> 
> I feel that yellows oranges , reds snd browns looks very good with blues . Perhaps if u want the color to stand out more could wear them with sharp blue dresses or tops .


Beautiful blue!!! Love icy variety!! Was told that its either intense colour with lesser translucency or light colour and more translucency. Its difficult to find jadeite with bright intense colour and good translucency.


----------



## ILoveOrange

Silver Mom said:


> Every single bangle is a blessing no matter how much you paid.  I have heard that jade finds it's owner.  We are lucky they found us.  Don't you think?



Yes. I think so too. I just feel drawn to the ones I purchased.


----------



## ILoveOrange

Silver Mom said:


> You are so right.  It is so exciting to really find something you love.  And so sad if you don't buy it.  I would always go to the store and see something I love and go home thinking......hmmmm do I really need this?  Then I would have to obsess about it for days.  So then I give up and buy it in the end anyway.  LOL, I am so weak.
> Yes, Icy is gorgeous and really important as far as value.  And color is so important too.  Such a hard decision!  If we could get both qualities together that would be a winner!  Since I cannot afford both, I usually err towards color.  I try to get the most translucent piece with deep color that I can find in the color that I am looking for.  Luckily, I have been fortunate to find the colors that I did with the help of my jeweler.  They have the right amount of translucence and the amount of color that attracts me.  My jeweler tells me that it actually comes down to preference too because in this day and age it is almost impossible to find a piece of jade that has both transparency and vivid color. She said that many of the expensive Jewelry houses that sell jade for much have pieces with very deep color. Actually, in my opinion, every piece of jade has its own beauty and every piece is loved by its owner no matter what it's worth.  They just have to find each other.  I myself will never sell any of my jade pieces AND GUESS WHAT!  I just got a new granddaughter to give them to.  My daughter does not like jewelry at all so I was so worried about who I could give them to.  I am over the moon with joy.  LOL   I do love your pieces every one of them sooooooo much Bernie.  You are so blessed and have amazing taste.
> Thank you Bernie for always sharing your knowledge with us.  Love this jade group too.



Congrats on your new granddaughter @Silver Mom .


----------



## ILoveOrange

Icyjade said:


> I didn’t get it. Just tempted cos it’s such a happy looking piece



I apologize @Icyjade . I thought you did get him.. He is a very happy looking peice though.


----------



## ILoveOrange

SmokieDragon said:


> The scene on my sunny porch this morning with my green wulu ring, lavender ring and what I thought was a dual coloured bangle until I noticed a 3rd colour this morning which is a brown spot in the dark green! I feel like this bangle was calling out to me since I haven’t worn it much at all since I got it nearly 2 years ago.
> 
> I remember when I first started collecting jadeite, I read somewhere that tri-coloured bangles are good. Can’t remember the significance tho
> 
> View attachment 5010865
> View attachment 5010866
> View attachment 5010867
> View attachment 5010868



Wow. Wow. Beautiful combination! I love how your bangle changes color, a dark side and a light side. Your lavender ring is gorgeous.


----------



## ILoveOrange

Icyjade said:


> That’s what the SAs told me when I got  this ring... but I always figure it’s a selling gimmick to make us buy haha.
> View attachment 5010401
> 
> 
> Congrats on your new granddaughter! She’s a lucky girl indeed!
> 
> I worried for a while over whether my kids will want my bling. But then I figured that if it’s me, I wouldn’t want to be saddled with something that I don’t like so if they really have no interest whatsoever when they are older, I will sell maybe 90% and keep just a few favorite or sentimental pieces for them to remember me by. My kids are still young though, so I’ve some time to try to influence them to the dark side.
> 
> If not, I will be happy to sell them to anyone who will love and enjoy my bling.



Anyone would want your bling.  this ring is so gorgeous.


----------



## ILoveOrange

Silver Mom said:


> I just really LOVE THIS RING!  Can you please adopt me.  I would be so happy.



 I second that. Adopt me too please!


----------



## ILoveOrange

Junkenpo said:


> Hi Jadies!
> 
> This thread is hopping!  Iʻve been so busy and it is so nice to be able to come back to this thread and ogle all the pretty jade.
> 
> I figured with all the red/orange jade being shared, Iʻd take a new pic of my red family.  I just got a new-to-me pair of earrings.  I really like looking at them, but in all honestly, with my coloring, they kind of blend in on my ears, haha.
> 
> Beads bracelets are from gojade, carved bangle is from jade-los-angles, drop barrel earrings are from enijew, I forget what seller the ring is from (someone on ebay), and my latest, the gold/circle studs are from lalee.  Iʻm only missing the bead necklace from alohamemorabilia in this shot. Itʻs one of the ones I need to get restrung, maybe a new clasp, too... switch from silver to gold.



@Junkenpo , I am soooo envious! I love all your orange/red pieces. I especially love your Iroh and marquise jade ring. That ring is tdf! It's my favorite shape and color!


----------



## Icyjade

ILoveOrange said:


> I apologize @Icyjade . I thought you did get him.. He is a very happy looking peice though.


No apologies needed at all!




ILoveOrange said:


> Anyone would want your bling.  this ring is so gorgeous.





ILoveOrange said:


> I second that. Adopt me too please!



Haha you ladies are so funny.

I think they will like something from my collection eventually. Maybe their favorite color, or their birthstones, or whatever. Apart from jade I have various colored gemstones (CS) too. For now they are drawn to opals cos of rainbow colors (my DD is 5 yo and yes, rainbows, unicorns,  cats and all the girly stuff too). Let’s see how when they grow up. And if my DD loves all gems too then I think she’s really lucky.

Opals:



Anyone else collects CS here? The CS thread in this forum is so quiet.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Icyjade said:


> Anyone willing to share their jadeite family pics? I’ve been scrolling through the VCA family thread recently and really enjoyed it hence asking



Not that I don’t want to. My collection is all over the place haha


----------



## SmokieDragon

ILoveOrange said:


> Wow. Wow. Beautiful combination! I love how your bangle changes color, a dark side and a light side. Your lavender ring is gorgeous.



Thanks so much! The 2 sides is what caused me to buy it  Ah, the lavender ring - I love how simple and striking it is


----------



## SmokieDragon

Icyjade said:


> No apologies needed at all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha you ladies are so funny.
> 
> I think they will like something from my collection eventually. Maybe their favorite color, or their birthstones, or whatever. Apart from jade I have various colored gemstones (CS) too. For now they are drawn to opals cos of rainbow colors (my DD is 5 yo and yes, rainbows, unicorns,  cats and all the girly stuff too). Let’s see how when they grow up. And if my DD loves all gems too then I think she’s really lucky.
> 
> Opals:
> View attachment 5010961
> 
> 
> Anyone else collects CS here? The CS thread in this forum is so quiet.



OMG!!! You can adopt me! I love your opals - I've never seen anything like them!!! I don't even think I can pick a favourite - all too gorgeous  Can you wash your hands with opal rings on?

Not that I don't like collecting CS. There are so many out there that it's overwhelming haha. My birthstone is topaz so I have most of that


----------



## Icyjade

SmokieDragon said:


> OMG!!! You can adopt me! I love your opals - I've never seen anything like them!!! I don't even think I can pick a favourite - all too gorgeous  Can you wash your hands with opal rings on?
> 
> Not that I don't like collecting CS. There are so many out there that it's overwhelming haha. My birthstone is topaz so I have most of that



Yes, can wash hands. These are Australian (little finger and ring finger), Peruvian (the blue one), and Mexican opals (middle finger) so they are stable and water safe. It’s the ones from Africa/welo opals that you need to be really careful about getting wet.


----------



## VintageyGirl

SmokieDragon said:


> The scene on my sunny porch this morning with my green wulu ring, lavender ring and what I thought was a dual coloured bangle until I noticed a 3rd colour this morning which is a brown spot in the dark green! I feel like this bangle was calling out to me since I haven’t worn it much at all since I got it nearly 2 years ago.
> 
> I remember when I first started collecting jadeite, I read somewhere that tri-coloured bangles are good. Can’t remember the significance tho
> 
> View attachment 5010865
> View attachment 5010866
> View attachment 5010867
> View attachment 5010868


Love that it has 2 sides with different colours! Then you can flip it around to wear with the dark or light side showing! Plus bonus brown spot! Hehe


----------



## SmokieDragon

The other day @Bostonjetset mentioned using a princess bangle as a pendant. Well I don’t have a plain princess bangle for that purpose but a couple of years ago, I had this princess bangle made into a pendant of a dragon looking at a pearl. The bail is an enhancer bail. I’m petite at 5’1” but it doesn’t look overwhelming. I should wear it more often. This is really my first bangle. It has a 50mm diameter


----------



## Icyjade

berniechocolate said:


> Does this looks like a blue or a green to you ?
> 
> I recall there was an internet frenzy sometime back of a pink dress vs white dress . The same dress was the cause of some debate if it was an optical illusion as it looks white to some , & pink to others lol
> 
> This is one of my favorite bangles .
> Jade has a chameleon quality of it’s own. Such that under differently lighting .The shade might gradates from one to another tone in the same color family .
> 
> For me , this icy jadeite bangle is a sky blue in day , which appears with some light grey blue tinge in low lighting .
> 
> But when I asked my child , he says it looks green to him lol
> 
> It’s one of my favorite because of its soft gentle shade , so I wear this fairly often.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010133
> View attachment 5010134
> View attachment 5010135


Is it a light aqua irl? So greenish blue, and that could explain why your son said it’s green while it looks blue to you? Whatever color, it’s stunning anyway so enjoy the bangle


----------



## Icyjade

SmokieDragon said:


> The other day @Bostonjetset mentioned using a princess bangle as a pendant. Well I don’t have a plain princess bangle for that purpose but a couple of years ago, I had this princess bangle made into a pendant of a dragon looking at a pearl. The bail is an enhancer bail. I’m petite at 5’1” but it doesn’t look overwhelming. I should wear it more often. This is really my first bangle. It has a 50mm diameter
> View attachment 5011060
> View attachment 5011061


This is seriously stunning! I love love the details on the dragon. Was it your design and where is the workshop that made this beautiful pendant for you?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Icyjade said:


> This is seriously stunning! I love love the details on the dragon. Was it your design and where is the workshop that made this beautiful pendant for you?



Thanks so much!  I showed them a picture of a vintage piece and they improvised. This was done in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, at Poh Kong Gallery in Pavilion KL. I'm born in the year of the dragon


----------



## Silver Mom

ILoveOrange said:


> Congrats on your new granddaughter @Silver Mom .


Thank you so much.  Have been waiting so long for one.  Well worth the wait though.


----------



## Silver Mom

Icyjade said:


> No apologies needed at all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha you ladies are so funny.
> 
> I think they will like something from my collection eventually. Maybe their favorite color, or their birthstones, or whatever. Apart from jade I have various colored gemstones (CS) too. For now they are drawn to opals cos of rainbow colors (my DD is 5 yo and yes, rainbows, unicorns,  cats and all the girly stuff too). Let’s see how when they grow up. And if my DD loves all gems too then I think she’s really lucky.
> 
> Opals:
> View attachment 5010961
> 
> 
> Anyone else collects CS here? The CS thread in this forum is so quiet.


Wow......SO GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## berniechocolate

AJadecent Angle said:


> I feel like blue water would have a much more deeper blue than the one in your pic to count as one, of course that isn’t undermining how drop dead gorgeous it is! I do agree with your gemologist in which it’s near colorless, since most translucent and pale (even with noticeable hues) pieces I’ve seen seem to always be considered colorless unless there’s a distinct color on an area(s)



yep most of the icy varieties seems to get this “ colorless labeling “ , from what I observe to be the gemologist commejdd


SmokieDragon said:


> The other day @Bostonjetset mentioned using a princess bangle as a pendant. Well I don’t have a plain princess bangle for that purpose but a couple of years ago, I had this princess bangle made into a pendant of a dragon looking at a pearl. The bail is an enhancer bail. I’m petite at 5’1” but it doesn’t look overwhelming. I should wear it more often. This is really my first bangle. It has a 50mm diameter
> View attachment 5011060
> View attachment 5011061



Wow , amazing . It looks very regal to match it with pearls and the silver dragon Centre piece .



Icyjade said:


> Is it a light aqua irl? So greenish blue, and that could explain why your son said it’s green while it looks blue to you? Whatever color, it’s stunning anyway so enjoy the bangle



I would say under most lighting it looks like a sky blue . But it can look aqua or greenish blue in some lighting .I think this video is an accurate depiction of its color in natural windows sill sunlight . 

This bluish bangle actually came in a pair .  As I got them in a pair but the other oval was cut a little tinier then this one . And only the other day I sold the other one , its twin LOL because it’s too small  .

So as per your good advice , I will be selling those I don’t or can’t wear due to some reason.






Silver Mom said:


> Thank you so much.  Have been waiting so long for one.  Well worth the wait though.



Grats ! It’s lovely to have a granddaughter to play with .  She can be the owner of your jadeite and jewelry heirloom ! ❤️


----------



## Silver Mom

SmokieDragon said:


> The other day @Bostonjetset mentioned using a princess bangle as a pendant. Well I don’t have a plain princess bangle for that purpose but a couple of years ago, I had this princess bangle made into a pendant of a dragon looking at a pearl. The bail is an enhancer bail. I’m petite at 5’1” but it doesn’t look overwhelming. I should wear it more often. This is really my first bangle. It has a 50mm diameter
> View attachment 5011060
> View attachment 5011061


What a clever idea.  I love this! Whoever did this for you did an awesome job. The dragon is supposed to be good luck and prosperity.  I heard this many years ago and really wanted to make something with this idea in mind too.  I was gifted with a cabochon from a very loved relative and I asked an old chinese jeweler about 40 years ago to suggest something that he thought would be nice and include a dragon.  This is what he designed and made for me.  I have it paired with my green bangle and jade ear rings.  The design of my pendant is quite similar to your very awesome piece.  I really treasure this piece.  I know you treasure yours too!  Dragons are too cool.  I do think that the design of your dragon is more obvious to distinguish than mine is.
Really nice.


----------



## ILoveOrange

Icyjade said:


> Anyone willing to share their jadeite family pics? I’ve been scrolling through the VCA family thread recently and really enjoyed it hence asking



Not the whole family, but it's what is unboxed and easily accessible.


----------



## ILoveOrange

SmokieDragon said:


> The other day @Bostonjetset mentioned using a princess bangle as a pendant. Well I don’t have a plain princess bangle for that purpose but a couple of years ago, I had this princess bangle made into a pendant of a dragon looking at a pearl. The bail is an enhancer bail. I’m petite at 5’1” but it doesn’t look overwhelming. I should wear it more often. This is really my first bangle. It has a 50mm diameter
> View attachment 5011060
> View attachment 5011061



So gorgeous.  Is it heavy?


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> yep most of the icy varieties seems to get this “ colorless labeling “ , from what I observe to be the gemologist commejdd
> 
> 
> Wow , amazing . It looks very regal to match it with pearls and the silver dragon Centre piece .
> 
> 
> 
> I would say under most lighting it looks like a sky blue . But it can look aqua or greenish blue in some lighting .I think this video is an accurate depiction of its color in natural windows sill sunlight .
> 
> This bluish bangle actually came in a pair .  As I got them in a pair but the other oval was cut a little tinier then this one . And only the other day I sold the other one , its twin LOL because it’s too small  .
> 
> So as per your good advice , I will be selling those I don’t or can’t wear due to some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grats ! It’s lovely to have a granddaughter to play with .  She can be the owner of your jadeite and jewelry heirloom ! ❤



Thanks Bernie.  She is fun but being an old grandmother and having to keep up with the little ones is very hard.  LOL   Not to mention somehow I think that babies now days are way heavier than when I was younger.  LOL
Your bangle is so beautiful no matter what color they call it.  It is so gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Mom

ILoveOrange said:


> Not the whole family, but it's what is unboxed and easily accessible.
> 
> View attachment 5011315


Wow what an awesome collection!


----------



## ILoveOrange

Silver Mom said:


> Thanks Bernie.  She is fun but being an old grandmother and having to keep up with the little ones is very hard.  LOL   Not to mention somehow I think that babies now days are way heavier than when I was younger.  LOL
> Your bangle is so beautiful no matter what color they call it.  It is so gorgeous!!!!!!!



My mama says its the good cow milk that makes us Asians who grew up in the USA taller and bigger. Lol, I dont know if it's true or not, but us kids raised in the USA are bigger and taller than the older siblings born and raised in Laos.


----------



## ILoveOrange

Silver Mom said:


> Wow what an awesome collection!



Thank you @Silver Mom


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> yep most of the icy varieties seems to get this “ colorless labeling “ , from what I observe to be the gemologist commejdd
> 
> 
> Wow , amazing . It looks very regal to match it with pearls and the silver dragon Centre piece .
> 
> 
> 
> I would say under most lighting it looks like a sky blue . But it can look aqua or greenish blue in some lighting .I think this video is an accurate depiction of its color in natural windows sill sunlight .
> 
> This bluish bangle actually came in a pair .  As I got them in a pair but the other oval was cut a little tinier then this one . And only the other day I sold the other one , its twin LOL because it’s too small  .
> 
> So as per your good advice , I will be selling those I don’t or can’t wear due to some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grats ! It’s lovely to have a granddaughter to play with .  She can be the owner of your jadeite and jewelry heirloom ! ❤



You mean there is actually someone that is smaller than you?  I can't believe it because you are so dainty and petite.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Icyjade said:


> Anyone willing to share their jadeite family pics? I’ve been scrolling through the VCA family thread recently and really enjoyed it hence asking


Not really a jade family pic per se but it’s where the family resides currently. Probably not the best method of storing but I make sure all my pieces have their own “room“ (pouch) so they don’t clank on each other and risk chipping. Then they’re all housed in one larger velvet pouch and stacked on top of each other for efficient storing and so they don’t move around everywhere if being carried around even though they’re HEAVY!


----------



## Bostonjetset

SmokieDragon said:


> The other day @Bostonjetset mentioned using a princess bangle as a pendant. Well I don’t have a plain princess bangle for that purpose but a couple of years ago, I had this princess bangle made into a pendant of a dragon looking at a pearl. The bail is an enhancer bail. I’m petite at 5’1” but it doesn’t look overwhelming. I should wear it more often. This is really my first bangle. It has a 50mm diameter
> View attachment 5011060
> View attachment 5011061


This is absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## VintageyGirl

SmokieDragon said:


> The other day @Bostonjetset mentioned using a princess bangle as a pendant. Well I don’t have a plain princess bangle for that purpose but a couple of years ago, I had this princess bangle made into a pendant of a dragon looking at a pearl. The bail is an enhancer bail. I’m petite at 5’1” but it doesn’t look overwhelming. I should wear it more often. This is really my first bangle. It has a 50mm diameter
> View attachment 5011060
> View attachment 5011061


Oh my this is seriously gorgeous! The dragon work is so beautiful and the whole pendant pairs so well with the pearls! A gorgeous wearable work of art


----------



## VintageyGirl

berniechocolate said:


> yep most of the icy varieties seems to get this “ colorless labeling “ , from what I observe to be the gemologist commejdd
> 
> 
> Wow , amazing . It looks very regal to match it with pearls and the silver dragon Centre piece .
> 
> 
> 
> I would say under most lighting it looks like a sky blue . But it can look aqua or greenish blue in some lighting .I think this video is an accurate depiction of its color in natural windows sill sunlight .
> 
> This bluish bangle actually came in a pair .  As I got them in a pair but the other oval was cut a little tinier then this one . And only the other day I sold the other one , its twin LOL because it’s too small  .
> 
> So as per your good advice , I will be selling those I don’t or can’t wear due to some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grats ! It’s lovely to have a granddaughter to play with .  She can be the owner of your jadeite and jewelry heirloom ! ❤



If I had seen you selling the twin, I would definitely have tried to squeeze into it. Lol


----------



## Loveforjade

Hi Jadies in Singapore, anyone knows any good places that can I send my jade for polishing? Got a few pendants from my grandma that have lost the shine and lustre. Hoping to find some good craftman to give it a polish.


----------



## VintageyGirl

Loveforjade said:


> Hi Jadies in Singapore, anyone knows any good places that can I send my jade for polishing? Got a few pendants from my grandma that have lost the shine and lustre. Hoping to find some good craftman to give it a polish.


Yokdee in Chinatown! Irene is very nice and her dad is the in-house craftsman who cuts all their jade bangles. He’s very experienced. He polished my great grandmother’s bangle which was exhumed from her grave after being buried for 40 years. And did a great job. I trust them. You can send them in for a consultation first


----------



## VintageyGirl

My humble family shot on a newly arrived marble & onyx tray from the Philippines  the vintage pendant & chain at the far back belonged to my late mum. It’s white gold but needs some polishing. (I think I need more bangles  )


----------



## SmokieDragon

berniechocolate said:


> Wow , amazing . It looks very regal to match it with pearls and the silver dragon Centre piece .





ILoveOrange said:


> So gorgeous.  Is it heavy?





Bostonjetset said:


> This is absolutely beautiful!!





VintageyGirl said:


> Oh my this is seriously gorgeous! The dragon work is so beautiful and the whole pendant pairs so well with the pearls! A gorgeous wearable work of art



Thanks so much, everyone! It took some time to find the bangle as a newbie. The pendant is not that heavy but it does feel sizable and it's my heaviest pendant 



Silver Mom said:


> What a clever idea.  I love this! Whoever did this for you did an awesome job. The dragon is supposed to be good luck and prosperity.  I heard this many years ago and really wanted to make something with this idea in mind too.  I was gifted with a cabochon from a very loved relative and I asked an old chinese jeweler about 40 years ago to suggest something that he thought would be nice and include a dragon.  This is what he designed and made for me.  I have it paired with my green bangle and jade ear rings.  The design of my pendant is quite similar to your very awesome piece.  I really treasure this piece.  I know you treasure yours too!  Dragons are too cool.  I do think that the design of your dragon is more obvious to distinguish than mine is.
> Really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5011308



Thanks so much!  OMG, your cabochon is TDF - the colour, size, translucency and luster are truly outstanding!! Your relative is a very good person  Your pendant is amazing - are those black diamonds for the eyes? Your dragons look really great in yellow gold! This is definitely an heirloom piece that your granddaughter will treasure! Don't dragon pieces make the best heirlooms?

Your bangle and earrings are gorgeous too


----------



## SmokieDragon

VintageyGirl said:


> Yokdee in Chinatown! Irene is very nice and her dad is the in-house craftsman who cuts all their jade bangles. He’s very experienced. He polished my great grandmother’s bangle which was exhumed from her grave after being buried for 40 years. And did a great job. I trust them. You can send them in for a consultation first



Oh, I didn't know that about her dad! So far I have 1 bangle from Yok Dee and many rings, pendants and earrings  That is so wonderful that your late grandmother's bangle was polished after being buried for so long.


----------



## SmokieDragon

ILoveOrange said:


> Not the whole family, but it's what is unboxed and easily accessible.
> 
> View attachment 5011315



Beautiful collection and you have the type of box that I have been eyeing on Lazada


----------



## SmokieDragon

VintageyGirl said:


> My humble family shot on a newly arrived marble & onyx tray from the Philippines  the vintage pendant & chain at the far back belonged to my late mum. It’s white gold but needs some polishing. (I think I need more bangles  )



That is a lovely and big tray and a wonderful family shot!


----------



## Silver Mom

VintageyGirl said:


> My humble family shot on a newly arrived marble & onyx tray from the Philippines  the vintage pendant & chain at the far back belonged to my late mum. It’s white gold but needs some polishing. (I think I need more bangles  )


You have beautiful pieces.


----------



## VintageyGirl

Silver Mom said:


> What a clever idea.  I love this! Whoever did this for you did an awesome job. The dragon is supposed to be good luck and prosperity.  I heard this many years ago and really wanted to make something with this idea in mind too.  I was gifted with a cabochon from a very loved relative and I asked an old chinese jeweler about 40 years ago to suggest something that he thought would be nice and include a dragon.  This is what he designed and made for me.  I have it paired with my green bangle and jade ear rings.  The design of my pendant is quite similar to your very awesome piece.  I really treasure this piece.  I know you treasure yours too!  Dragons are too cool.  I do think that the design of your dragon is more obvious to distinguish than mine is.
> Really nice.
> 
> View attachment 5011308


A lovely green set! I love sets cos I like matchy matchy  and I love dragon motifs too. Too gorgeous!


----------



## Silver Mom

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much, everyone! It took some time to find the bangle as a newbie. The pendant is not that heavy but it does feel sizable and it's my heaviest pendant
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!  OMG, your cabochon is TDF - the colour, size, translucency and luster are truly outstanding!! Your relative is a very good person  Your pendant is amazing - are those black diamonds for the eyes? Your dragons look really great in yellow gold! This is definitely an heirloom piece that your granddaughter will treasure! Don't dragon pieces make the best heirlooms?
> 
> Your bangle and earrings are gorgeous too


Thank you Smokie.  I am so blessed to have received this from this special person who I love so much.  Dragons are the best.  To us Chinese people it is very meaningful. I usually prefer jade with white gold but this jeweler only worked with 24K yellow gold because he was from China and very old school.  In the end I am glad he made it with that.  I am not sure what the eyes are made of.  I never thought to ask when I got it.  Maybe black jade or onyx.  The jeweler wanted to use a ruby in the center but I really wanted a diamond so he accommodated me for that.  Sometimes have to trust in the experts.  You piece is so beautiful.  I would feel very proud of it if it were mine.  LOL...... we can be dragon sisters.


----------



## Silver Mom

VintageyGirl said:


> A lovely green set! I love sets cos I like matchy matchy  and I love dragon motifs too. Too gorgeous!


Thank you Vintagey,  I never liked green jade until my relative gave me this cabochon.  After I had the pendant made I was hooked.  Because I didn't even like jade before I never paid attention to the different shades and colors of jade.  It is such an amazing stone.  Every single one is different and you can never ever find two that are exactly alike.  That is why I believe every piece of jade is special and every piece is precious to it's own owner.  When I cracked my bangle I could not bear to just junk it.  It made me so sad to think that I could not wear it and appreciate it so even though it was a bit much, I had to fix it.  I don't even think I can bear to sell anything that i have.  I think I would miss it if I did.  That is why I am so glad that I finally got my grand daughter so I can gift it to her.


----------



## berniechocolate

ILoveOrange said:


> Not the whole family, but it's what is unboxed and easily accessible.
> 
> View attachment 5011315



Wowee !!! 




Silver Mom said:


> You mean there is actually someone that is smaller than you?  I can't believe it because you are so dainty and petite.



Yes . Haha . So it took alittle long to sell this bangle . Because although there were plenty interested . It was so so tiny . 

I m so glad she informed me , she just brought it to the gemologist , and it is certified and given the same remarks as the one I m currently wearing . No surprises since both bangles cut from the same Boulder ! Glad it went to someone who had an eye for icy varieties.


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> Wowee !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes . Haha . So it took alittle long to sell this bangle . Because although there were plenty interested . It was so so tiny .
> 
> I m so glad she informed me , she just brought it to the gemologist , and it is certified and given the same remarks as the one I m currently wearing . No surprises since both bangles cut from the same Boulder ! Glad it went to someone who had an eye for icy varieties.


Bernie, yours looks so much bluer than this one.  They were cut from the same stone?  Both beautiful!


----------



## berniechocolate

Silver Mom said:


> Bernie, yours looks so much bluer than this one.  They were cut from the same stone?  Both beautiful!




Yes both same Boulder . Under indoor white light ( florescent ) it looks more colorless . However in natural lighting ( eg sunlight ) it has a slight bluish tint , similar to the one I m wearing .  This is the one I sold below  . Still attached to its original traditional Chinese jade packing . 

Jade is such a chameleon . Takes on slightly different hues according to the lighting and environment. 

Yep . I prefer to wear mine on the right hand . So the one sold is really 
Slightly too small for me . Happy it went to someone who could wear it and do it justice !


----------



## VintageyGirl

berniechocolate said:


> Yes both same Boulder . Under indoor white light ( florescent ) it looks more colorless . However in natural lighting ( eg sunlight ) it has a slight bluish tint , similar to the one I m wearing .  This is the one I sold below  . Still attached to its original traditional Chinese jade packing .
> 
> Jade is such a chameleon . Takes on slightly different hues according to the lighting and environment.
> 
> Yep . I prefer to wear mine on the right hand . So the one sold is really
> Slightly too small for me . Happy it went to someone who could wear it and do it justice !
> 
> View attachment 5012116
> View attachment 5012117


So beautiful! I would hv tried to squeeze it onto my left hand lol. I wear bangles on both hands. Just switch them around. Like you, I prefer to wear on my right.


----------



## berniechocolate

VintageyGirl said:


> So beautiful! I would hv tried to squeeze it onto my left hand lol. I wear bangles on both hands. Just switch them around. Like you, I prefer to wear on my right.



I tried the two bangle look but can’t carry off .  I think I too petite . Also afraid might “clang” each other as I sleep on my sides and not on my back ! 

But I must wear 1 bangle . I dunno why without bangle feels abit “naked” .  To think I used to find them old fashion but now I must always wear a jade bangle lol


----------



## VintageyGirl

berniechocolate said:


> I tried the two bangle look but can’t carry off .  I think I too petite . Also afraid might “clang” each other as I sleep on my sides and not on my back !
> 
> But I must wear 1 bangle . I dunno why without bangle feels abit “naked” .  To think I used to find them old fashion but now I must always wear a jade bangle lol


Yes I also only wear one bangle at a time cos I’m super petite haha. A seller told me that hv to wear bangle on left hand but I prefer it on my right tho I’m right handed. So I just switch hands until I find a comfortable wear. Ditto about the clanging and needing to wear a bangle at all times. Since I started my jade obsession, I hv worn a bangle 24/7 for past 2.5 months


----------



## DiorCA

SmokieDragon said:


> The other day @Bostonjetset mentioned using a princess bangle as a pendant. Well I don’t have a plain princess bangle for that purpose but a couple of years ago, I had this princess bangle made into a pendant of a dragon looking at a pearl. The bail is an enhancer bail. I’m petite at 5’1” but it doesn’t look overwhelming. I should wear it more often. This is really my first bangle. It has a 50mm diameter
> View attachment 5011060
> View attachment 5011061


Oh my! This is really beautiful! Literally a piece of art! The jeweller must have been very proud of his workmanship! Gorgeous is an understatement!


----------



## DiorCA

Silver Mom said:


> What a clever idea.  I love this! Whoever did this for you did an awesome job. The dragon is supposed to be good luck and prosperity.  I heard this many years ago and really wanted to make something with this idea in mind too.  I was gifted with a cabochon from a very loved relative and I asked an old chinese jeweler about 40 years ago to suggest something that he thought would be nice and include a dragon.  This is what he designed and made for me.  I have it paired with my green bangle and jade ear rings.  The design of my pendant is quite similar to your very awesome piece.  I really treasure this piece.  I know you treasure yours too!  Dragons are too cool.  I do think that the design of your dragon is more obvious to distinguish than mine is.
> Really nice.
> 
> View attachment 5011308


Wow! What a beautiful set! ❤️


----------



## Loveforjade

VintageyGirl said:


> Yokdee in Chinatown! Irene is very nice and her dad is the in-house craftsman who cuts all their jade bangles. He’s very experienced. He polished my great grandmother’s bangle which was exhumed from her grave after being buried for 40 years. And did a great job. I trust them. You can send them in for a consultation first


Bought a ring from her before few years back but the workmanship was really so so...jade cabochon came off after re-sizing  I was so sad. I will still consult her for the polishing job and see how it goes. Thanks anyway!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Silver Mom said:


> Thank you Smokie.  I am so blessed to have received this from this special person who I love so much.  Dragons are the best.  To us Chinese people it is very meaningful. I usually prefer jade with white gold but this jeweler only worked with 24K yellow gold because he was from China and very old school.  In the end I am glad he made it with that.  I am not sure what the eyes are made of.  I never thought to ask when I got it.  Maybe black jade or onyx.  The jeweler wanted to use a ruby in the center but I really wanted a diamond so he accommodated me for that.  Sometimes have to trust in the experts.  You piece is so beautiful.  I would feel very proud of it if it were mine.  LOL...... we can be dragon sisters.



Dragon sisters! I love that! 24k gold - wow! No wonder it has a rich yellow colour  I'm trying to close my eyes and imagine a ruby where the diamond is and I think it's good that you persuaded the jeweller to use a beautiful diamond


----------



## SmokieDragon

VintageyGirl said:


> So beautiful! I would hv tried to squeeze it onto my left hand lol. I wear bangles on both hands. Just switch them around. Like you, I prefer to wear on my right.



I think if I were to wear only 1 bangle, it would be on my right hand too  We're so used to seeing a watch on the left haha



berniechocolate said:


> I tried the two bangle look but can’t carry off .  I think I too petite . Also afraid might “clang” each other as I sleep on my sides and not on my back !
> 
> But I must wear 1 bangle . I dunno why without bangle feels abit “naked” .  To think I used to find them old fashion but now I must always wear a jade bangle lol



After the second night, your body will adjust and there will be no more clanging. That's how it was for me. I'm also quite petite at 5'1" but it's not overwhelming


----------



## SmokieDragon

DiorCA said:


> Oh my! This is really beautiful! Literally a piece of art! The jeweller must have been very proud of his workmanship! Gorgeous is an understatement!



Thanks so much! When I first saw it in person, I was breathless  I think it was done over 2 months if I remember correctly, after I had provided the bangle and pearl. The bangle and pearl took a month to source


----------



## ILoveOrange

VintageyGirl said:


> My humble family shot on a newly arrived marble & onyx tray from the Philippines  the vintage pendant & chain at the far back belonged to my late mum. It’s white gold but needs some polishing. (I think I need more bangles  )



Beautiful! I love your icy white earrings. Lol, all I have are bangles really. Buy what you wear most. I don't really wear alot of earrings and didn't wear necklaces before I bought my jade fish pendant so I'm happy with 1 or 2 items in those jewelry categories. However, I looove bracelets and bangles and rings so I tend to focuse my purchases in these categories. I am trying to be good now and not spend money unnecessarily because I want to buy a yummy expensive icy emerald green jade ring - but it's hard! Lol, when I look at earrings or pendants, my first thought is "wow that cost the same as what a bangle would cost and I get more jade for the same price if I buy a bangle instead."


----------



## ILoveOrange

SmokieDragon said:


> Beautiful collection and you have the type of box that I have been eyeing on Lazada



I was debating if I should make myself a box or not to make it easier for me to look at all my jade bangles to decide what to wear. 

I bought from Amazon. It was not too expensive $40-$50. It's a heavy box, the foam dividers are flimsy and feels cheap, but I am happy because it gets the job done. 

I saw other more expensive bangles boxes but didn't want to spend that much on a display box.

If you find a sturdier box, let me know.


----------



## Silver Mom

SmokieDragon said:


> Dragon sisters! I love that! 24k gold - wow! No wonder it has a rich yellow colour  I'm trying to close my eyes and imagine a ruby where the diamond is and I think it's good that you persuaded the jeweller to use a beautiful diamond


I like the diamond better but I guess the old timers like to use rubies with 24K and jade.


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> Yes both same Boulder . Under indoor white light ( florescent ) it looks more colorless . However in natural lighting ( eg sunlight ) it has a slight bluish tint , similar to the one I m wearing .  This is the one I sold below  . Still attached to its original traditional Chinese jade packing .
> 
> Jade is such a chameleon . Takes on slightly different hues according to the lighting and environment.
> 
> Yep . I prefer to wear mine on the right hand . So the one sold is really
> Slightly too small for me . Happy it went to someone who could wear it and do it justice !
> 
> View attachment 5012116
> View attachment 5012117


Oh I  see now, it does have a bluish tint.  I think that it is hard to find icy white jade without a slight tint.  My jeweler told me it is very hard  if not impossible to find icy white that is pure white.  This is very lovely.


----------



## Silver Mom

ILoveOrange said:


> I was debating if I should make myself a box or not to make it easier for me to look at all my jade bangles to decide what to wear.
> 
> I bought from Amazon. It was not too expensive $40-$50. It's a heavy box, the foam dividers are flimsy and feels cheap, but I am happy because it gets the job done.
> 
> I saw other more expensive bangles boxes but didn't want to spend that much on a display box.
> 
> If you find a sturdier box, let me know.


I bought a plastic box with compartments from the simply organized store.  It is not pretty but is super protective.  Even if I drop the box,  it is protected.  I was so traumatized when I dropped my bangle that I went out and bought something that I felt would protected them.  Very inexpensive but does the job.


----------



## GlitterEyebags

Hello wise jade lovers! My bangle and bracelet are here and I must say...I am a little disappointed. I feel like the original pictures have been edited as the product does not look like the pictures. I’m hoping to get your opinions. Do these items look like their pictures? They look rather dull in color to me compared to the pictures. Thank you so much for your kind help!


----------



## Silver Mom

GlitterEyebags said:


> Hello wise jade lovers! My bangle and bracelet are here and I must say...I am a little disappointed. I feel like the original pictures have been edited as the product does not look like the pictures. I’m hoping to get your opinions. Do these items look like their pictures? They look rather dull in color to me compared to the pictures. Thank you so much for your kind help!
> View attachment 5012506
> View attachment 5012507
> View attachment 5012508
> View attachment 5012509


They look rather nice to me.  It might be that the photos were taken in natural sunlight. Jade really changes depending on the light that it is under.  Do you mean that it is not shiny to you or are you unhappy with the color?  They look fine as far as shiny is concerned but I cannot see it in person so not certain.  Actually sometimes there may be changes in color and tone on my pieces of jade from day to day or depending on how bright the sun is or what kind of lighting the restaurant or place I am in is.  Maybe that is why they call jade a living stone.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

GlitterEyebags said:


> Hello wise jade lovers! My bangle and bracelet are here and I must say...I am a little disappointed. I feel like the original pictures have been edited as the product does not look like the pictures. I’m hoping to get your opinions. Do these items look like their pictures? They look rather dull in color to me compared to the pictures. Thank you so much for your kind help!
> View attachment 5012506
> View attachment 5012507
> View attachment 5012508
> View attachment 5012509


I agree with Silver Mom, they look fine, I do think they're taken under strong sunlight where it causes them the have a glow on them along with the fact that a good camera can definitely play a part in making the seller's picture look very appealing.


----------



## berniechocolate

GlitterEyebags said:


> Hello wise jade lovers! My bangle and bracelet are here and I must say...I am a little disappointed. I feel like the original pictures have been edited as the product does not look like the pictures. I’m hoping to get your opinions. Do these items look like their pictures? They look rather dull in color to me compared to the pictures. Thank you so much for your kind help!
> View attachment 5012506
> View attachment 5012507
> View attachment 5012508
> View attachment 5012509



Where are these from ? Actually they look fine and the same to me .  I can recognize they are the same items from the pictures.

It’s likely that in-house photography for products comes with bright lights so jade show up a little different under different lighting( etc indoor lightning vs outdoor sunlight )

But they do look like the same items to me. And the bangle , with it’s fine glutinous icy texture looks rather flattering and good with your skin tone . 

As a rule of thumb always ask for natural light ( outdoor ) pictures . Or videos in natural light as I feel this accurately depict the item most of the time


----------



## Silver Mom

This is the plastic box I use.  It has dividers and is very secure. The flip top cover is hard to see because I had it open but if you look above the open box you will see it.  Also the box comes with separators so you can configure it according to your different pieces i.e.
rings, bangles, ear rings, pendants.  I like these boxes very much and they are not expensive.  You can buy several and stack them to save space.
BernieChocolate, Do you see the lavender bunny?  It's in the middle row 1st to the left.


----------



## berniechocolate

Silver Mom said:


> This is the plastic box I use.  It has dividers and is very secure. The flip top cover is hard to see because I had it open but if you look above the open box you will see it.  Also the box comes with separators so you can configure it according to your different pieces i.e.
> rings, bangles, ear rings, pendants.  I like these boxes very much and they are not expensive.  You can buy several and stack them to save space.
> BernieChocolate, Do you see the lavender bunny?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5012752



You must really like the bunny ! I recall you made a diamond collar just for it . It is such a pretty piece , I saved your rabbit pendant picture from the jade archive years ago . Here it goes . May u continue to wear the bunny in joy and good health !

The other bangles are rings are very sharp and vivid colors too and the diamond encrusted ring collection is gorgeous ! 

❤


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> You must really like the bunny ! I recall you made a diamond collar just for it . It is such a pretty piece , I saved your rabbit pendant picture from the jade archive years ago . Here it goes . May u continue to wear the bunny in joy and good health !
> 
> The other bangles are rings are very sharp and vivid colors too and the diamond encrusted ring collection is gorgeous !
> 
> ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5012814


Yes Bernie, I do love that bunny!  The bangle paired with it was traded in for the princess lavender that I have now.  That is one of the only pieces of jade that has left my possession.  I do love the bunny so much that I will never let it leave me.  The pieces of jade that I now own have become part of my family and will be passed down to my granddaughter. I have learned to buy only the things that really touch my heart.  Thank you so much for sharing bunny with me❤️.


----------



## berniechocolate

Silver Mom said:


> Yes Bernie, I do love that bunny!  The bangle paired with it was traded in for the princess lavender that I have now.  That is one of the only pieces of jade that has left my possession.  I do love the bunny so much that I will never let it leave me.  The pieces of jade that I now own have become part of my family and will be passed down to my granddaughter. I have learned to buy only the things that really touch my heart.  Thank you so much for sharing bunny with me❤.



There’s a saying that jade finds it’s owner . You are in Hawaii & I m in Singapore , but somehow jade bunny found its way to you , half a globe away! Amazing ,we are still here chatting all these years ! Keep the jade vibe going .

I get busy on and off . But it’s like hotel California lyrics . Lol you can check out anytime you want ,but you can never leave ! Jade is like that we come back to it again , from time to time haha


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> There’s a saying that jade finds it’s owner . You are in Hawaii & I m in Singapore , but somehow jade bunny found its way to you , half a globe away! Amazing ,we are still here chatting all these years ! Keep the jade vibe going .
> 
> I get busy on and off . But it’s like hotel California lyrics . Lol you can check out anytime you want ,but you can never leave ! Jade is like that we come back to it again , from time to time haha


I am grateful to have you for my jade sister.


----------



## VintageyGirl

GlitterEyebags said:


> Hello wise jade lovers! My bangle and bracelet are here and I must say...I am a little disappointed. I feel like the original pictures have been edited as the product does not look like the pictures. I’m hoping to get your opinions. Do these items look like their pictures? They look rather dull in color to me compared to the pictures. Thank you so much for your kind help!
> View attachment 5012506
> View attachment 5012507
> View attachment 5012508
> View attachment 5012509


Yes they do look largely the same as the pix. The bangle looks gorgeous on you! Very lustrous. And pairs so well with your gold bracelet. The bracelet has unique colours and colour distribution. I love both! You are lucky to have them.  Maybe wear the bracelet out in the sun and have a look?
Do you mind sharing where they are from? They look like the sellers pix from where I got my two white/icy bangles


----------



## ILoveOrange

GlitterEyebags said:


> Hello wise jade lovers! My bangle and bracelet are here and I must say...I am a little disappointed. I feel like the original pictures have been edited as the product does not look like the pictures. I’m hoping to get your opinions. Do these items look like their pictures? They look rather dull in color to me compared to the pictures. Thank you so much for your kind help!
> View attachment 5012506
> View attachment 5012507
> View attachment 5012508
> View attachment 5012509



The seller did place them in the very best light possible for the photos leading you to think that they more luminous than they really are in normal light, but none the less they are still two very beautiful icy pieces. I would love to own similar jades like these.


----------



## ILoveOrange

Silver Mom said:


> This is the plastic box I use.  It has dividers and is very secure. The flip top cover is hard to see because I had it open but if you look above the open box you will see it.  Also the box comes with separators so you can configure it according to your different pieces i.e.
> rings, bangles, ear rings, pendants.  I like these boxes very much and they are not expensive.  You can buy several and stack them to save space.
> BernieChocolate, Do you see the lavender bunny?  It's in the middle row 1st to the left.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5012752



Looks great! I love that you can configure according to your needs. I would totally get this to organize my rings, necklaces, and bead bracelets.

I love all your rings. And that orange heart with the diamonds is tdf!


----------



## VintageyGirl

ILoveOrange said:


> Beautiful! I love your icy white earrings. Lol, all I have are bangles really. Buy what you wear most. I don't really wear alot of earrings and didn't wear necklaces before I bought my jade fish pendant so I'm happy with 1 or 2 items in those jewelry categories. However, I looove bracelets and bangles and rings so I tend to focuse my purchases in these categories. I am trying to be good now and not spend money unnecessarily because I want to buy a yummy expensive icy emerald green jade ring - but it's hard! Lol, when I look at earrings or pendants, my first thought is "wow that cost the same as what a bangle would cost and I get more jade for the same price if I buy a bangle instead."


Thank you! When I got them, I thought they are icy white to match my bangles but now I find they hv a pale lavender tint. I prefer bangles and rings too than earrings as you can see the bangles and rings when you wear them but not earrings and necklaces. Nevertheless I must wear earrings at all times too haha. Here’s a closer shot of the earrings


----------



## ILoveOrange

VintageyGirl said:


> Thank you! When I got them, I thought they are icy white to match my bangles but now I find they hv a pale lavender tint. I prefer bangles and rings too than earrings as you can see the bangles and rings when you wear them but not earrings and necklaces. Nevertheless I must wear earrings at all times too haha. Here’s a closer shot of the earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5013130



Wow. They're totally coming through as icy white on my screen. I don't get a hint of lavender at all. Yep, lol.. And this is why jade is so mysterious.


----------



## Loveforjade

GlitterEyebags said:


> Hello wise jade lovers! My bangle and bracelet are here and I must say...I am a little disappointed. I feel like the original pictures have been edited as the product does not look like the pictures. I’m hoping to get your opinions. Do these items look like their pictures? They look rather dull in color to me compared to the pictures. Thank you so much for your kind help!
> View attachment 5012506
> View attachment 5012507
> View attachment 5012508
> View attachment 5012509


Did the seller send you more pictures taken in different lightings? Can see that they are the same items but pictures taken in different brightness. I always request for pictures in daylight when buying online.


----------



## VintageyGirl

Loveforjade said:


> Bought a ring from her before few years back but the workmanship was really so so...jade cabochon came off after re-sizing  I was so sad. I will still consult her for the polishing job and see how it goes. Thanks anyway!


I haven’t got any jade with setting from her. Just a jade barrel pendant. The setting is outsourced to another jeweller but the jade polishing is done in-house. Yes resizing can cause the gem setting to weaken and pop out esp if the resizing is significant. Good luck with the consultation!


----------



## GlitterEyebags

Silver Mom said:


> They look rather nice to me.  It might be that the photos were taken in natural sunlight. Jade really changes depending on the light that it is under.  Do you mean that it is not shiny to you or are you unhappy with the color?  They look fine as far as shiny is concerned but I cannot see it in person so not certain.  Actually sometimes there may be changes in color and tone on my pieces of jade from day to day or depending on how bright the sun is or what kind of lighting the restaurant or place I am in is.  Maybe that is why they call jade a living stone.


Ah thank you so much for your input! The bangle looks more similar to the picture although the seller did send a video where he placed his finger under the bracelet and I was able to see the outline of his finger moving so I thought it was more translucent. Must have been some very bright sun because I’m still unable to get that effect! As for the bead bracelet, I guess I just thought it would be more blue! It has been pretty overcast on our island lately so I’ll keep trying in different lights! Thanks again for letting me know your thoughts!!


----------



## GlitterEyebags

AJadecent Angle said:


> I agree with Silver Mom, they look fine, I do think they're taken under strong sunlight where it causes them the have a glow on them along with the fact that a good camera can definitely play a part in making the seller's picture look very appealing.


I believe you’re very accurate! At first I was wondering if there was a ring light or other light source but maybe it’s just really bright sunlight, in which I admit has been lacking where I live right now!


----------



## GlitterEyebags

berniechocolate said:


> Where are these from ? Actually they look fine and the same to me .  I can recognize they are the same items from the pictures.
> 
> It’s likely that in-house photography for products comes with bright lights so jade show up a little different under different lighting( etc indoor lightning vs outdoor sunlight )
> 
> But they do look like the same items to me. And the bangle , with it’s fine glutinous icy texture looks rather flattering and good with your skin tone .
> 
> As a rule of thumb always ask for natural light ( outdoor ) pictures . Or videos in natural light as I feel this accurately depict the item most of the time


Thank you for your kind words! I received the attached photo and a video. The video has a filter to it ans I didn’t even think at that time to ask for another one! That was certainly my fault. I was very intrigued by the “glow” in the seller’s original photos. Also, I think I have really high standards after seeing so many of yours and others’ beautiful pieces!


----------



## GlitterEyebags

VintageyGirl said:


> Yes they do look largely the same as the pix. The bangle looks gorgeous on you! Very lustrous. And pairs so well with your gold bracelet. The bracelet has unique colours and colour distribution. I love both! You are lucky to have them.  Maybe wear the bracelet out in the sun and have a look?
> Do you mind sharing where they are from? They look like the sellers pix from where I got my two white/icy bangles


Thank you so much!! That is very kind of you to say! I purchased these from LittleJadeiteHouse. The seller (Justin) has a website, Instagram, and Carousell. The Carousell page seems to have a larger inventory. Is this the same seller you for your pieces from? He told me that the certification is being sent separately from the bracelets because they cannot all be sent together. Have you encountered this?


----------



## GlitterEyebags

Silver Mom said:


> This is the plastic box I use.  It has dividers and is very secure. The flip top cover is hard to see because I had it open but if you look above the open box you will see it.  Also the box comes with separators so you can configure it according to your different pieces i.e.
> rings, bangles, ear rings, pendants.  I like these boxes very much and they are not expensive.  You can buy several and stack them to save space.
> BernieChocolate, Do you see the lavender bunny?  It's in the middle row 1st to the left.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5012752


Wowzers! These are gorgeous! If I may ask, do you purchase from someone in Hawaii or online?


----------



## berniechocolate

GlitterEyebags said:


> Thank you for your kind words! I received the attached photo and a video. The video has a filter to it ans I didn’t even think at that time to ask for another one! That was certainly my fault. I was very intrigued by the “glow” in the seller’s original photos. Also, I think I have really high standards after seeing so many of yours and others’ beautiful pieces!



Is this your picture or the seller’s ? If it’s how it looks in real life . It’s quite pretty and clean .

I think it’s more reliable to look at them In natural lighting . Yeah studio shots have very bright lights that might give it a glow .

your creamy white bangle reminds me of a creamy white one I have , except mine come with a scattering of red dots . And yours is more translucent and cleaner .  Mine has a bit of clouds that’s not easily pick up in pictures .


----------



## GlitterEyebags

berniechocolate said:


> Is this your picture or the seller’s ? If it’s how it looks in real life . It’s quite pretty and clean .
> 
> I think it’s more reliable to look at them In natural lighting . Yeah studio shots have very bright lights that might give it a glow .
> 
> your creamy white bangle reminds me of a creamy white one I have , except mine come with a scattering of red dots . And yours is more translucent and cleaner .  Mine has a bit of clouds that’s not easily pick up in pictures .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5013356
> View attachment 5013357


Wow!! Yours is beautiful! Your collection is so diverse and unique!

That picture was the sellers. It is the most accurate to the bracelet compared to the other photos!


----------



## Icyjade

berniechocolate said:


> I think it’s more reliable to look at them In natural lighting . Yeah studio shots have very bright lights that might give it a glow .



Hmm. Think that’s what happened with the Li Hong bangles. I was expecting a more translucent blue and was quite disappointed by how opaque they looked.


----------



## Icyjade

Silver Mom said:


> This is the plastic box I use.  It has dividers and is very secure. The flip top cover is hard to see because I had it open but if you look above the open box you will see it.  Also the box comes with separators so you can configure it according to your different pieces i.e.
> rings, bangles, ear rings, pendants.  I like these boxes very much and they are not expensive.  You can buy several and stack them to save space.
> BernieChocolate, Do you see the lavender bunny?  It's in the middle row 1st to the left.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5012752



Wow wow. Super love your collection!!! Thanks for posting. All your pieces have such beautiful colors. Who is your usual vendor?


----------



## SmokieDragon

GlitterEyebags said:


> Hello wise jade lovers! My bangle and bracelet are here and I must say...I am a little disappointed. I feel like the original pictures have been edited as the product does not look like the pictures. I’m hoping to get your opinions. Do these items look like their pictures? They look rather dull in color to me compared to the pictures. Thank you so much for your kind help!
> View attachment 5012506
> View attachment 5012507
> View attachment 5012508
> View attachment 5012509



I think your bangle is beautiful and has great luster and that comes across in both photos. As for the beads, I can see that they are the same item from the 2 pictures but I would say that the seller's photo was taken in brighter light whereas your photo looks like it's an indoor one so the colours don't spring to life in the same way


----------



## Silver Mom

GlitterEyebags said:


> Wowzers! These are gorgeous! If I may ask, do you purchase from someone in Hawaii or online?





Icyjade said:


> Wow wow. Super love your collection!!! Thanks for posting. All your pieces have such beautiful colors. Who is your usual vendor?


Thank you Glitter and Icy.  I do buy from a vendor who has a storefront just a few miles from where I live.  She sells wholesale at all the major jewelry shows and at department stores as well as small stores around the US.  I can go to her with a design in mind and she will make it up for me.  Practically every single piece of jewelry I own was made by her.  She has jewelers in Hong Kong as well as here that can make her jewelry for her customers.  I am so fortunate to know her.  She also is able to get the raw jade stones and make them into jewelry.  That is why I am able to have such a variety.  She is my one stop jewelry person because I am able to see everything in person before buying.


----------



## GlitterEyebags

SmokieDragon said:


> I think your bangle is beautiful and has great luster and that comes across in both photos. As for the beads, I can see that they are the same item from the 2 pictures but I would say that the seller's photo was taken in brighter light whereas your photo looks like it's an indoor one so the colours don't spring to life in the same way


Thank you SmokieDragon! I am now super optimistic with yours and everyone’s kind encouragement regarding lighting! Now to wish for brighter days over here


----------



## VintageyGirl

berniechocolate said:


> Is this your picture or the seller’s ? If it’s how it looks in real life . It’s quite pretty and clean .
> 
> I think it’s more reliable to look at them In natural lighting . Yeah studio shots have very bright lights that might give it a glow .
> 
> your creamy white bangle reminds me of a creamy white one I have , except mine come with a scattering of red dots . And yours is more translucent and cleaner .  Mine has a bit of clouds that’s not easily pick up in pictures .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5013356
> View attachment 5013357


Love  I’m looking for something like that. Red flecks on a white base! One seller calls it 鸿运当头. Which I thought is such a poetic name for such a bangle haha. Haven’t had much luck yet. I saw one but I think the base colour is faint green rather than white. Let me know if you spot any!


----------



## VintageyGirl

GlitterEyebags said:


> Thank you so much!! That is very kind of you to say! I purchased these from LittleJadeiteHouse. The seller (Justin) has a website, Instagram, and Carousell. The Carousell page seems to have a larger inventory. Is this the same seller you for your pieces from? He told me that the certification is being sent separately from the bracelets because they cannot all be sent together. Have you encountered this?


Yes I bought my White princess, glutinous icy D bangle and the icy cabochon earrings from Justin. I’m in Singapore so I was able to sight the pieces and also get them certified by NGI before paying in full for them. So I sighted the two bangles in person then made another appt to view them again before confirming. I paid a deposit as I wanted him to take them to NGI for certification. He did and then met me again to pass me the bangles and certs. I think the Instagram photos make the items look good. But it’s always better to see in person. My only issue with him is I have asked to see in daylight but he keeps choosing cafes (he has no physical shop) where there’s no natural daylight. He does oblige with photos and videos though but again those were not taken in natural light.

Personally I think the photos you showed are quite true to your actual pieces  it’s hard to get the picture totally exactly the same as the actual. Even UJ natural light pictures look slightly nicer than actual IMO.

I hope you grow to love your pieces. Sometimes you need to wear them for a bit to form a connection with them


----------



## VintageyGirl

@GlitterEyebags So I’m contemplating this piece from Justin. He named it Peppermint which I think is so apt for the colour. Here are the photos from Instagram and the photos he sent me. Looks a little different. I have yet to see it in person as still considering whether I want a full black/icy one or black/green. The Instagram photos definitely make it look better. Though he will send you more “true” photos when asked


----------



## AJadecent Angle

VintageyGirl said:


> @GlitterEyebags So I’m contemplating this piece from Justin. He named it Peppermint which I think is so apt for the colour. Here are the photos from Instagram and the photos he sent me. Looks a little different. I have yet to see it in person as still considering whether I want a full black/icy one or black/green. The Instagram photos definitely make it look better. Though he will send you more “true” photos when asked
> 
> View attachment 5013465
> View attachment 5013466
> View attachment 5013467
> View attachment 5013468


I really can’t help but feel the bangle deserves to be named after the Maleficent witch. It truly gives off a bold, modern, and alluring look with the sharp contrast of the black with the soft yet vibrant green.


----------



## VintageyGirl

berniechocolate said:


> You must really like the bunny ! I recall you made a diamond collar just for it . It is such a pretty piece , I saved your rabbit pendant picture from the jade archive years ago . Here it goes . May u continue to wear the bunny in joy and good health !
> 
> The other bangles are rings are very sharp and vivid colors too and the diamond encrusted ring collection is gorgeous !
> 
> ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5012814


@Silver Mom Such a cute bunny! Your grand daughter will be so lucky to have it in future!


----------



## SmokieDragon

VintageyGirl said:


> @GlitterEyebags So I’m contemplating this piece from Justin. He named it Peppermint which I think is so apt for the colour. Here are the photos from Instagram and the photos he sent me. Looks a little different. I have yet to see it in person as still considering whether I want a full black/icy one or black/green. The Instagram photos definitely make it look better. Though he will send you more “true” photos when asked
> 
> View attachment 5013465
> View attachment 5013466
> View attachment 5013467
> View attachment 5013468



This bangle reminds me of a similar one I have from UJ. Your potential bangle has greener and blacker spots and you should get it IMHO


----------



## VintageyGirl

SmokieDragon said:


> This bangle reminds me of a similar one I have from UJ. Your potential bangle has greener and blacker spots and you should get it IMHO
> 
> View attachment 5013522
> View attachment 5013523
> View attachment 5013522
> View attachment 5013523


This indeed looks like the one I’m thinking of. Looks good (esp when paired with your FOPEs  ) Do you wear the black side or green side showing more often or does it just slide around? Haha. I love green jade but I tend to be worried about it looking aging or old fashioned and less versatile hence the over-thinking


----------



## VintageyGirl

AJadecent Angle said:


> I really can’t help but feel the bangle deserves to be named after the Maleficent witch. It truly gives off a bold, modern, and alluring look with the sharp contrast of the black with the soft yet vibrant green.


I love your description of it! Certainly makes it sound so cool haha. Maleficent always reminds me of the mysterious Angelina Jolie!


----------



## Loveforjade

Wow! Instagram pictures are definitely so much prettier!! I would have been disappointed if I place an order and receive this bangle without asking for the "true" pictures. The black and green mixture is interesting though..


----------



## berniechocolate

VintageyGirl said:


> @GlitterEyebags So I’m contemplating this piece from Justin. He named it Peppermint which I think is so apt for the colour. Here are the photos from Instagram and the photos he sent me. Looks a little different. I have yet to see it in person as still considering whether I want a full black/icy one or black/green. The Instagram photos definitely make it look better. Though he will send you more “true” photos when asked
> 
> View attachment 5013465
> View attachment 5013466
> View attachment 5013467
> View attachment 5013468



Looks unique and pretty  . Does he allow viewing . As much as possible ask for daylight videos . So u get a good idea what it looks like in natural lighting . I like green . But I find that with green one needs to dress for it because I m so casual .

 It’s hard to carry off green for me  . But if you are a dressy person who likes sundresses and dresses up for work . Green is very elegant & regal .


----------



## berniechocolate

VintageyGirl said:


> Love  I’m looking for something like that. Red flecks on a white base! One seller calls it 鸿运当头. Which I thought is such a poetic name for such a bangle haha. Haven’t had much luck yet. I saw one but I think the base colour is faint green rather than white. Let me know if you spot any!



initially when I bought it , my hubby name it char Siew bao !  because he says the red dot reminds him of the red dot on baos we eat at dim sum place . But I shall call it ah dot ! Haha since char Siew bao is quite a mouthful. (For jade sisters who dunno what a char Siew bao is , look below )
	

		
			
		

		
	




if I see one , I shall let u know .  My friend initially wanted to buy one from my hk seller . But it’s too small for her . What’s your size ?


----------



## ILoveOrange

berniechocolate said:


> Is this your picture or the seller’s ? If it’s how it looks in real life . It’s quite pretty and clean .
> 
> I think it’s more reliable to look at them In natural lighting . Yeah studio shots have very bright lights that might give it a glow .
> 
> your creamy white bangle reminds me of a creamy white one I have , except mine come with a scattering of red dots . And yours is more translucent and cleaner .  Mine has a bit of clouds that’s not easily pick up in pictures .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5013356
> View attachment 5013357



I love those orange/red spots!


----------



## SmokieDragon

VintageyGirl said:


> This indeed looks like the one I’m thinking of. Looks good (esp when paired with your FOPEs  ) Do you wear the black side or green side showing more often or does it just slide around? Haha. I love green jade but I tend to be worried about it looking aging or old fashioned and less versatile hence the over-thinking



Thanks so much! This one is slightly on the bigger side at 58.1mm so it does tend to slide around. For example, the current tri-coloured one that I'm wearing is 57.5mm but that stays in 1 place unless I move it. So I can have the dark side to match with dark clothing, as you suggested  Can't believe the extra 0.6mm makes such a difference haha. Somehow I don't think green is ageing


----------



## geroithe

VintageyGirl said:


> Yes I bought my White princess, glutinous icy D bangle and the icy cabochon earrings from Justin. I’m in Singapore so I was able to sight the pieces and also get them certified by NGI before paying in full for them. So I sighted the two bangles in person then made another appt to view them again before confirming. I paid a deposit as I wanted him to take them to NGI for certification. He did and then met me again to pass me the bangles and certs. I think the Instagram photos make the items look good. But it’s always better to see in person. My only issue with him is I have asked to see in daylight but he keeps choosing cafes (he has no physical shop) where there’s no natural daylight. He does oblige with photos and videos though but again those were not taken in natural light.
> 
> Personally I think the photos you showed are quite true to your actual pieces  it’s hard to get the picture totally exactly the same as the actual. Even UJ natural light pictures look slightly nicer than actual IMO.
> 
> I hope you grow to love your pieces. Sometimes you need to wear them for a bit to form a connection with them



I also have a few pieces from Justin and I agree with you. But then, all sellers do try to show the best of their products.


----------



## geroithe

VintageyGirl said:


> @GlitterEyebags So I’m contemplating this piece from Justin. He named it Peppermint which I think is so apt for the colour. Here are the photos from Instagram and the photos he sent me. Looks a little different. I have yet to see it in person as still considering whether I want a full black/icy one or black/green. The Instagram photos definitely make it look better. Though he will send you more “true” photos when asked
> 
> View attachment 5013465
> View attachment 5013466
> View attachment 5013467
> View attachment 5013468


I also want something like that! But have been struggling to find one in my size. I think the main thing is to see the jade bangles in person. A lot of my online purchases have ended up in disappointment.


----------



## VintageyGirl

berniechocolate said:


> initially when I bought it , my hubby name it char Siew bao !  because he says the red dot reminds him of the red dot on baos we eat at dim sum place . But I shall call it ah dot ! Haha since char Siew bao is quite a mouthful. (For jade sisters who dunno what a char Siew bao is , look below )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5013647
> 
> 
> if I see one , I shall let u know .  My friend initially wanted to buy one from my hk seller . But it’s too small for her . What’s your size ?


Char siew bao LOL! I’m around 51-53. I know that’s a big range in the jade world haha. Currently my round D is 53.5. Princess is 52 ish. But I found I can squeeze into 48 on my left!! So I believe I should be able to wear 51. Let me know if you come across one that’s my size! Many thanks!


----------



## VintageyGirl

geroithe said:


> I also have a few pieces from Justin and I agree with you. But then, all sellers do try to show the best of their products.


Pls show your pieces from Justin! Hehe. I like that he carries flawless pieces with no stone lines or chips.


----------



## geroithe

Since someone requested for a jade family photo, this is my current collection 



	

		
			
		

		
	
These are my rings. I rotate them on a regular basis, though the oval cabuchon gets the most love.



My pendants, missing one jade lock because I’m wearing it. 



I wear these bangles on a regular rotational basis, and...







These are in long-term storage. They tend to the ones I bought when I first started loving jadeite. They are still lovely, but I am considering selling them away very soon.


and these are my beads.

Please tell me if I have a problem haha. I always wonder if I saved the money from getting cheap stuff to get one high quality bangle, I think I’ll be a lot happier.

What do you think?


----------



## VintageyGirl

berniechocolate said:


> Looks unique and pretty  . Does he allow viewing . As much as possible ask for daylight videos . So u get a good idea what it looks like in natural lighting . I like green . But I find that with green one needs to dress for it because I m so casual .
> 
> It’s hard to carry off green for me  . But if you are a dressy person who likes sundresses and dresses up for work . Green is very elegant & regal .


Yes he allows for viewing. I prefer to buy after seeing in person as I think jade can look different on photos vs IRL and it also looks diff when you wear it. May look nice on photos but doesn’t look nice on me. I always admire green jade on others. And green is my fav colour. I think lighter greens are easier to carry off, more neutral.


----------



## geroithe

VintageyGirl said:


> Pls show your pieces from Justin! Hehe. I like that he carries flawless pieces with no stone lines or chips.





	

		
			
		

		
	
the cabuchon earrings are from him and i love them a lot! If you refer to my jade family photo, the ruyi lock is from him. I also have a lock pendant that I’m wearing now. Will share later.


----------



## geroithe

VintageyGirl said:


> Yes he allows for viewing. I prefer to buy after seeing in person as I think jade can look different on photos vs IRL and it also looks diff when you wear it. May look nice on photos but doesn’t look nice on me. I always admire green jade on others. And green is my fav colour. I think lighter greens are easier to carry off, more neutral.


Actually, what you need to do is try on the different shades of green, and choose one that you like the most. I think green definitely is a universal colour suited for most occasions and outfits.


----------



## VintageyGirl

geroithe said:


> View attachment 5013796
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the cabuchon earrings are from him and i love them a lot! If you refer to my jade family photo, the ruyi lock is from him. I also have a lock pendant that I’m wearing now. Will share later.


Love these cabochons! I also hv cabochon earrings from him in claw setting


----------



## VintageyGirl

geroithe said:


> Since someone requested for a jade family photo, this is my current collection
> 
> View attachment 5013767
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my rings. I rotate them on a regular basis, though the oval cabuchon gets the most love.
> 
> View attachment 5013784
> 
> My pendants, missing one jade lock because I’m wearing it.
> 
> View attachment 5013773
> 
> I wear these bangles on a regular rotational basis, and...
> 
> View attachment 5013774
> 
> View attachment 5013776
> 
> View attachment 5013777
> 
> These are in long-term storage. They tend to the ones I bought when I first started loving jadeite. They are still lovely, but I am considering selling them away very soon.
> View attachment 5013783
> 
> and these are my beads.
> 
> Please tell me if I have a problem haha. I always wonder if I saved the money from getting cheap stuff to get one high quality bangle, I think I’ll be a lot happier.
> 
> What do you think?


What a big collection! I have also sold off my earlier lower quality or grade B bangles. Haha. I like the pink ones in your long term storage collection


----------



## SmokieDragon

geroithe said:


> Since someone requested for a jade family photo, this is my current collection
> 
> View attachment 5013767
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my rings. I rotate them on a regular basis, though the oval cabuchon gets the most love.
> 
> View attachment 5013784
> 
> My pendants, missing one jade lock because I’m wearing it.
> 
> View attachment 5013773
> 
> I wear these bangles on a regular rotational basis, and...
> 
> View attachment 5013774
> 
> View attachment 5013776
> 
> View attachment 5013777
> 
> These are in long-term storage. They tend to the ones I bought when I first started loving jadeite. They are still lovely, but I am considering selling them away very soon.
> View attachment 5013783
> 
> and these are my beads.
> 
> Please tell me if I have a problem haha. I always wonder if I saved the money from getting cheap stuff to get one high quality bangle, I think I’ll be a lot happier.
> 
> What do you think?




I think that you have a number of beautiful rings, pendants and lavender bangles  I think you really love jadeite so it will be hard to have just 1 bangle. Also, the fear of anything happening to that bangle will be so great. You are a collector!


----------



## geroithe

geroithe said:


> View attachment 5013796
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the cabuchon earrings are from him and i love them a lot! If you refer to my jade family photo, the ruyi lock is from him. I also have a lock pendant that I’m wearing now. Will share later.





VintageyGirl said:


> What a big collection! I have also sold off my earlier lower quality or grade B bangles. Haha. I like the pink ones in your long term storage collection


How did you sell them off? Teach me senpai!


----------



## geroithe

SmokieDragon said:


> I think that you have a number of beautiful rings, pendants and lavender bangles  I think you really love jadeite so it will be hard to have just 1 bangle. Also, the fear of anything happening to that bangle will be so great. You are a collector!


Haha I keep telling myself to stop, but I can’t help myself. The urge to keep getting more is too strong.. haha. I love the bangles that you’ve shown as well!


----------



## ILoveOrange

geroithe said:


> Since someone requested for a jade family photo, this is my current collection
> 
> View attachment 5013767
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my rings. I rotate them on a regular basis, though the oval cabuchon gets the most love.
> 
> View attachment 5013784
> 
> My pendants, missing one jade lock because I’m wearing it.
> 
> View attachment 5013773
> 
> I wear these bangles on a regular rotational basis, and...
> 
> View attachment 5013774
> 
> View attachment 5013776
> 
> View attachment 5013777
> 
> These are in long-term storage. They tend to the ones I bought when I first started loving jadeite. They are still lovely, but I am considering selling them away very soon.
> View attachment 5013783
> 
> and these are my beads.
> 
> Please tell me if I have a problem haha. I always wonder if I saved the money from getting cheap stuff to get one high quality bangle, I think I’ll be a lot happier.
> 
> What do you think?



I love all of them. I agree, I am making myself save up for the 1-3 expensive items that I would love instead of buying multiple inexpensive items..
Where did you get the soft storage cases for the bangles? They look like they are travel friendly where I can take a few bangles along for the trip without worrying that something will happen to them.


----------



## Silver Mom

VintageyGirl said:


> @Silver Mom Such a cute bunny! Your grand daughter will be so lucky to have it in future!


I know I loved it from the first time I saw it.  Glad she hopped into my life.


----------



## Silver Mom

geroithe said:


> Since someone requested for a jade family photo, this is my current collection
> 
> View attachment 5013767
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my rings. I rotate them on a regular basis, though the oval cabuchon gets the most love.
> 
> View attachment 5013784
> 
> My pendants, missing one jade lock because I’m wearing it.
> 
> View attachment 5013773
> 
> I wear these bangles on a regular rotational basis, and...
> 
> View attachment 5013774
> 
> View attachment 5013776
> 
> View attachment 5013777
> 
> These are in long-term storage. They tend to the ones I bought when I first started loving jadeite. They are still lovely, but I am considering selling them away very soon.
> View attachment 5013783
> 
> and these are my beads.
> 
> Please tell me if I have a problem haha. I always wonder if I saved the money from getting cheap stuff to get one high quality bangle, I think I’ll be a lot happier.
> 
> What do you think?


Oh WOW what a collection.  You are so lucky to have so many beautiful pieces.


----------



## GlitterEyebags

VintageyGirl said:


> Yes I bought my White princess, glutinous icy D bangle and the icy cabochon earrings from Justin. I’m in Singapore so I was able to sight the pieces and also get them certified by NGI before paying in full for them. So I sighted the two bangles in person then made another appt to view them again before confirming. I paid a deposit as I wanted him to take them to NGI for certification. He did and then met me again to pass me the bangles and certs. I think the Instagram photos make the items look good. But it’s always better to see in person. My only issue with him is I have asked to see in daylight but he keeps choosing cafes (he has no physical shop) where there’s no natural daylight. He does oblige with photos and videos though but again those were not taken in natural light.
> 
> Personally I think the photos you showed are quite true to your actual pieces  it’s hard to get the picture totally exactly the same as the actual. Even UJ natural light pictures look slightly nicer than actual IMO.
> 
> I hope you grow to love your pieces. Sometimes you need to wear them for a bit to form a connection with them


It’s so good to hear that you’ve had experience with him before! Noted to ask for multiple natural light pictures next time! Do you feel like his prices are acceptable? The pricing on jade has such a wide spectrum!


----------



## GlitterEyebags

VintageyGirl said:


> @GlitterEyebags So I’m contemplating this piece from Justin. He named it Peppermint which I think is so apt for the colour. Here are the photos from Instagram and the photos he sent me. Looks a little different. I have yet to see it in person as still considering whether I want a full black/icy one or black/green. The Instagram photos definitely make it look better. Though he will send you more “true” photos when asked
> 
> View attachment 5013465
> View attachment 5013466
> View attachment 5013467
> View attachment 5013468


Yes I’m starting to think he has great studio lighting  what a beautiful piece!! I love that it’s lighter on one side and darker on another. I’m so jealous that you can see it in person! What do you think so far? Keep or pass?


----------



## GlitterEyebags

geroithe said:


> View attachment 5013796
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the cabuchon earrings are from him and i love them a lot! If you refer to my jade family photo, the ruyi lock is from him. I also have a lock pendant that I’m wearing now. Will share later.


Love that one in the lower left corner!


----------



## GlitterEyebags

VintageyGirl said:


> What a big collection! I have also sold off my earlier lower quality or grade B bangles. Haha. I like the pink ones in your long term storage collection


Where do you sell off your jade? eBay? Etsy? Is it hard to sell your jade?


----------



## geroithe

ILoveOrange said:


> I love all of them. I agree, I am making myself save up for the 1-3 expensive items that I would love instead of buying multiple inexpensive items..
> Where did you get the soft storage cases for the bangles? They look like they are travel friendly where I can take a few bangles along for the trip without worrying that something will happen to them.


I got them from taobao: https://m.tb.cn/h.4ONcX3u?sm=12976f. If you can get them delivered to where you are, they’re a great option. 

They function very well as protective cases, but the size I got probably won’t be too great for travelling.


----------



## geroithe

Silver Mom said:


> Oh WOW what a collection.  You are so lucky to have so many beautiful pieces.


Yes I am very lucky, but also very broke haha. Am holding off any more purchases for next 6 months at least.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Random question. Do you guys ever own a black jade piece that’s so opaque, not even light is able to transmit through the piece? Got one carved as a teddy bear and has that feature and wonder how common it is.


----------



## Silver Mom

geroithe said:


> Yes I am very lucky, but also very broke haha. Am holding off any more purchases for next 6 months at least.


I know how that feels.  LOL  Broke...


----------



## VintageyGirl

GlitterEyebags said:


> Where do you sell off your jade? eBay? Etsy? Is it hard to sell your jade?





geroithe said:


> How did you sell them off? Teach me senpai!


I sold a couple of bangles on Carousell and  a couple of bangles and a bracelet through my vintage seller who operates virtually through FB and whatsapp as she has a big clientele. It’s not easy to sell. Prices have to be low. Some of my earlier pieces were low priced as well so I didn’t lose much. But others I definitely lost, esp a lemon of a lavender bangle which I bought without seeing first and had such long stone lines  but I had rather sold at a loss than keep it as I wasn’t comfortable with it at all.


----------



## VintageyGirl

GlitterEyebags said:


> It’s so good to hear that you’ve had experience with him before! Noted to ask for multiple natural light pictures next time! Do you feel like his prices are acceptable? The pricing on jade has such a wide spectrum!


Hmm I’m a newbie in collecting jade. So still trying to get a sensing on prices. I think his prices are largely ok. Have to bargain a little haha


----------



## VintageyGirl

AJadecent Angle said:


> Random question. Do you guys ever own a black jade piece that’s so opaque, not even light is able to transmit through the piece? Got one carved as a teddy bear and has that feature and wonder how common it is.
> View attachment 5014153


So cute!! I see that it has a dark green tone. Looks like a gummy bear


----------



## VintageyGirl

GlitterEyebags said:


> Yes I’m starting to think he has great studio lighting  what a beautiful piece!! I love that it’s lighter on one side and darker on another. I’m so jealous that you can see it in person! What do you think so far? Keep or pass?


Yes good studio lighting haha. I’m still thinking about it haha. Oh, can you model your beads bracelet from Justin? I think it’s so special. How are you liking your bangle and bracelet now?


----------



## ILoveOrange

geroithe said:


> I got them from taobao: https://m.tb.cn/h.4ONcX3u?sm=12976f. If you can get them delivered to where you are, they’re a great option.
> 
> They function very well as protective cases, but the size I got probably won’t be too great for travelling.



Thanks @geroithe! Are these sturdy or flimsy? Wow.  They have a double size one too.


----------



## emmababy

GlitterEyebags said:


> Hello wise jade lovers! My bangle and bracelet are here and I must say...I am a little disappointed. I feel like the original pictures have been edited as the product does not look like the pictures. I’m hoping to get your opinions. Do these items look like their pictures? They look rather dull in color to me compared to the pictures. Thank you so much for your kind help!
> View attachment 5012506
> View attachment 5012507
> View attachment 5012508
> View attachment 5012509


I used to buy from him too. Ya his photos are usually better than the real thing. I guess its the same for most sellers.


----------



## GlitterEyebags

emmababy said:


> I used to buy from him too. Ya his photos are usually better than the real thing. I guess its the same for most sellers.


Oh wow! Good to know! There was even an additional light source on the additional (natural light) pic I asked for. Lesson learned for me for next time! Below is a picture he sent me. When I asked if that was a scratch on the bangle, he said it was the light on his camera. But I asked for it in natural light so just have to really double check these sellers pics!


----------



## GlitterEyebags

VintageyGirl said:


> I sold a couple of bangles on Carousell and  a couple of bangles and a bracelet through my vintage seller who operates virtually through FB and whatsapp as she has a big clientele. It’s not easy to sell. Prices have to be low. Some of my earlier pieces were low priced as well so I didn’t lose much. But others I definitely lost, esp a lemon of a lavender bangle which I bought without seeing first and had such long stone lines  but I had rather sold at a loss than keep it as I wasn’t comfortable with it at all.


Thanks so much for sharing this information! This tells me that I should try to get a really good deal when initially purchasing


----------



## GlitterEyebags

VintageyGirl said:


> Yes good studio lighting haha. I’m still thinking about it haha. Oh, can you model your beads bracelet from Justin? I think it’s so special. How are you liking your bangle and bracelet now?


I am loving my bangle much more now! I ran errands today and was able to see my bangle in outside lighting. It’s so glutinous! Also, I tried a new beauty procedure today in which I was extremely nervous about during the weeks leading up. However, I was wearing my bangle today and I felt absolutely no anxiety whatsoever! Totally calm! Not sure if my mind was just making it up but I’d like to think the jade has something to do with that the bead bracelet is a little big so I have to restring it. I’m wondering if I have to buy new string or if I can use the old one? Sharing pics below! My doggie is wondering what I’m doing


----------



## geroithe

AJadecent Angle said:


> Random question. Do you guys ever own a black jade piece that’s so opaque, not even light is able to transmit through the piece? Got one carved as a teddy bear and has that feature and wonder how common it is.
> View attachment 5014153


Yes. Black jade like that do exist. In fact, the ones that are so black that they are called piano black are rarer than the ones with white patches or look greyish, and are valued for pure black from what I know. I have a bangle just like that


----------



## geroithe

VintageyGirl said:


> I sold a couple of bangles on Carousell and  a couple of bangles and a bracelet through my vintage seller who operates virtually through FB and whatsapp as she has a big clientele. It’s not easy to sell. Prices have to be low. Some of my earlier pieces were low priced as well so I didn’t lose much. But others I definitely lost, esp a lemon of a lavender bangle which I bought without seeing first and had such long stone lines  but I had rather sold at a loss than keep it as I wasn’t comfortable with it at all.


Coolios! Could you PM me her contact? Would love to let go of quite number of my bangles


----------



## geroithe

GlitterEyebags said:


> I am loving my bangle much more now! I ran errands today and was able to see my bangle in outside lighting. It’s so glutinous! Also, I tried a new beauty procedure today in which I was extremely nervous about during the weeks leading up. However, I was wearing my bangle today and I felt absolutely no anxiety whatsoever! Totally calm! Not sure if my mind was just making it up but I’d like to think the jade has something to do with that the bead bracelet is a little big so I have to restring it. I’m wondering if I have to buy new string or if I can use the old one? Sharing pics below! My doggie is wondering what I’m doing





GlitterEyebags said:


> I am loving my bangle much more now! I ran errands today and was able to see my bangle in outside lighting. It’s so glutinous! Also, I tried a new beauty procedure today in which I was extremely nervous about during the weeks leading up. However, I was wearing my bangle today and I felt absolutely no anxiety whatsoever! Totally calm! Not sure if my mind was just making it up but I’d like to think the jade has something to do with that the bead bracelet is a little big so I have to restring it. I’m wondering if I have to buy new string or if I can use the old one? Sharing pics below! My doggie is wondering what I’m doing


You’ll need to get new strings I think. They are quite readily available and inexpensive. Have fun!


----------



## geroithe

ILoveOrange said:


> Thanks @geroithe! Are these sturdy or flimsy? Wow.  They have a double size one too.


They are very sturdy. The handles on mine deal with the weight quite well, though it’s just me using them to transport from room A to room B in my room. They can get quite heavy though, especially with a lot of bangles in them. Zippers glide smoothly. Hope this helps!


----------



## Loveforjade

GlitterEyebags said:


> I am loving my bangle much more now! I ran errands today and was able to see my bangle in outside lighting. It’s so glutinous! Also, I tried a new beauty procedure today in which I was extremely nervous about during the weeks leading up. However, I was wearing my bangle today and I felt absolutely no anxiety whatsoever! Totally calm! Not sure if my mind was just making it up but I’d like to think the jade has something to do with that the bead bracelet is a little big so I have to restring it. I’m wondering if I have to buy new string or if I can use the old one? Sharing pics below! My doggie is wondering what I’m doing


You should get multi fibre elastic string, was told that it don't snap/broke off easily and is better to use double strands if the beads are bigger.


----------



## Loveforjade

AJadecent Angle said:


> Random question. Do you guys ever own a black jade piece that’s so opaque, not even light is able to transmit through the piece? Got one carved as a teddy bear and has that feature and wonder how common it is.
> View attachment 5014153


Cute little black bear!! Can this be worn as a pendant ?


----------



## GlitterEyebags

geroithe said:


> You’ll need to get new strings I think. They are quite readily available and inexpensive. Have fun!





Loveforjade said:


> You should get multi fibre elastic string, was told that it don't snap/broke off easily and is better to use double strands if the beads are bigger.


Thank you so much for your help! And here I was thinking I could just tie and retie the one that came with the bracelet haha


----------



## Loveforjade

Got my bangle finally!! I am so in love with the translucent bluish green colour that I can't resist not to bring it home . Its so amazing that it looks so differently with bright ample lighting and when inside indoor. Admiring my chameleon bangle thank you for letting me share..


----------



## GlitterEyebags

Loveforjade said:


> Got my bangle finally!! I am so in love with the translucent bluish green colour that I can't resist not to bring it home . Its so amazing that it looks so differently with bright ample lighting and when inside indoor. Admiring my chameleon bangle thank you for letting me share..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014726
> View attachment 5014727
> View attachment 5014728


Beautiful!! Is this from LHJ? It is lovely against your skin!


----------



## Silver Mom

GlitterEyebags said:


> I am loving my bangle much more now! I ran errands today and was able to see my bangle in outside lighting. It’s so glutinous! Also, I tried a new beauty procedure today in which I was extremely nervous about during the weeks leading up. However, I was wearing my bangle today and I felt absolutely no anxiety whatsoever! Totally calm! Not sure if my mind was just making it up but I’d like to think the jade has something to do with that the bead bracelet is a little big so I have to restring it. I’m wondering if I have to buy new string or if I can use the old one? Sharing pics below! My doggie is wondering what I’m doing


They are REALLY BEAUTIFUL.  I really like them.  Great buy.


----------



## Silver Mom

Loveforjade said:


> Got my bangle finally!! I am so in love with the translucent bluish green colour that I can't resist not to bring it home . Its so amazing that it looks so differently with bright ample lighting and when inside indoor. Admiring my chameleon bangle thank you for letting me share..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014726
> View attachment 5014727
> View attachment 5014728


Soooooo Gorgeous!


----------



## VintageyGirl

GlitterEyebags said:


> I am loving my bangle much more now! I ran errands today and was able to see my bangle in outside lighting. It’s so glutinous! Also, I tried a new beauty procedure today in which I was extremely nervous about during the weeks leading up. However, I was wearing my bangle today and I felt absolutely no anxiety whatsoever! Totally calm! Not sure if my mind was just making it up but I’d like to think the jade has something to do with that the bead bracelet is a little big so I have to restring it. I’m wondering if I have to buy new string or if I can use the old one? Sharing pics below! My doggie is wondering what I’m doing


Hurray! They both look great on you! Your bangle looks like mine. We have cousin bangles lol. Glad your bangle is giving you calm!   The bracelet looks really good on you too. I think the pattern on the beads are unique. Like an ink painting. Congrats on the good buys!


----------



## VintageyGirl

Loveforjade said:


> Got my bangle finally!! I am so in love with the translucent bluish green colour that I can't resist not to bring it home . Its so amazing that it looks so differently with bright ample lighting and when inside indoor. Admiring my chameleon bangle thank you for letting me share..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014726
> View attachment 5014727
> View attachment 5014728


Gorgeous! So icy and a unique blue green. I’m green with envy no pun intended. The cabochon bracelet is pretty too!


----------



## VintageyGirl

geroithe said:


> Coolios! Could you PM me her contact? Would love to let go of quite number of my bangles


I PM you


----------



## GlitterEyebags

Silver Mom said:


> They are REALLY BEAUTIFUL.  I really like them.  Great buy.


Thank you Silver Mom!!


----------



## GlitterEyebags

VintageyGirl said:


> Hurray! They both look great on you! Your bangle looks like mine. We have cousin bangles lol. Glad your bangle is giving you calm!   The bracelet looks really good on you too. I think the pattern on the beads are unique. Like an ink painting. Congrats on the good buys!


Yay cousin bangles! Thank you so much!!


----------



## Loveforjade

GlitterEyebags said:


> Beautiful!! Is this from LHJ? It is lovely against your skin!


Thank you. The bangle is from li-hong.


----------



## Loveforjade

VintageyGirl said:


> Gorgeous! So icy and a unique blue green. I’m green with envy no pun intended. The cabochon bracelet is pretty too!


Thank you. The bracelet is a gift from my sister, have been wearing it for 2 years. Now im trying to get used to the bracelet and bangle hitting each other. I hope its ok..


----------



## berniechocolate

Loveforjade said:


> Got my bangle finally!! I am so in love with the translucent bluish green colour that I can't resist not to bring it home . Its so amazing that it looks so differently with bright ample lighting and when inside indoor. Admiring my chameleon bangle thank you for letting me share..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014726
> View attachment 5014727
> View attachment 5014728



Pretty ! I think this is the 蓝水翡翠. Blue water variety . I have one like that , and then my friend bought the pendant in the picture for her mil .  It really looks different indoors and outdoor , deep bluish green then becomes translucent when exposed to sunlight.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

geroithe said:


> Yes. Black jade like that do exist. In fact, the ones that are so black that they are called piano black are rarer than the ones with white patches or look greyish, and are valued for pure black from what I know. I have a bangle just like that


Oh wow! I’m actually curious on how they look now, especially your bangle! Also is Omphacite jade (墨翠 in Chinese term being Ink Jade) considered in the black jade category?


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Loveforjade said:


> Cute little black bear!! Can this be worn as a pendant ?


Thanks and it definitely can! It’s just that I’ve already committed myself to wearing one pendant given to me from my father that is of course, a jade pendant. The one that sparked my obsession for them as well.


----------



## VintageyGirl

berniechocolate said:


> Pretty ! I think this is the 蓝水翡翠. Blue water variety . I have one like that , and then my friend bought the pendant in the picture for her mil .  It really looks different indoors and outdoor , deep bluish green then becomes translucent when exposed to sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014811


Oh my. You have the most gorgeous pieces! All super icy!


----------



## Loveforjade

berniechocolate said:


> Pretty ! I think this is the 蓝水翡翠. Blue water variety . I have one like that , and then my friend bought the pendant in the picture for her mil .  It really looks different indoors and outdoor , deep bluish green then becomes translucent when exposed to sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014811


Wow!! You have a nice bangle too! So watery and icy. Yes, the bluish green colour is so amazing..its like the bangle changes colour wherever I go . But I love it the most under sunlight!


----------



## SmokieDragon

AJadecent Angle said:


> Random question. Do you guys ever own a black jade piece that’s so opaque, not even light is able to transmit through the piece? Got one carved as a teddy bear and has that feature and wonder how common it is.
> View attachment 5014153



It's common for black to be opaque and no light to pass through. That's how it is with my black square-cut bangle and black barrel. It might even have stone lines and we'd not be able to see them as we can only feel them if they can't be felt - UJ states this as well in her description for black bangles


----------



## SmokieDragon

GlitterEyebags said:


> I am loving my bangle much more now! I ran errands today and was able to see my bangle in outside lighting. It’s so glutinous! Also, I tried a new beauty procedure today in which I was extremely nervous about during the weeks leading up. However, I was wearing my bangle today and I felt absolutely no anxiety whatsoever! Totally calm! Not sure if my mind was just making it up but I’d like to think the jade has something to do with that the bead bracelet is a little big so I have to restring it. I’m wondering if I have to buy new string or if I can use the old one? Sharing pics below! My doggie is wondering what I’m doing



Your bangle is beautiful  Oh I get looks like that from my doggie too when I'm looking at my bangles haha


----------



## SmokieDragon

Loveforjade said:


> Got my bangle finally!! I am so in love with the translucent bluish green colour that I can't resist not to bring it home . Its so amazing that it looks so differently with bright ample lighting and when inside indoor. Admiring my chameleon bangle thank you for letting me share..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014726
> View attachment 5014727
> View attachment 5014728



Congrats and it's beautiful! Probably not a good idea to wear it with your cabochon bracelet. Jade clanging against jade (especially a much tinier piece) is not good as it can lead to cracks


----------



## udalrike

Wow! I admire your icy bangles, ladies! 

Mine are mostly "rougher" and not as expensive, I guess. 

Someone asked about the seller of the bamboo bangle. It was task207160 on ebay.


----------



## udalrike

Wearing to green and lavender bangles today. 
I must say that at the moment I fall in love with my older bangles again..


----------



## udalrike

And my beautiful leaf pendant

View attachment 5015071


----------



## udalrike

Here


----------



## udalrike

Thanks to someone who knows who is meant


----------



## udalrike

*Once again *


----------



## berniechocolate

VintageyGirl said:


> Oh my. You have the most gorgeous pieces! All super icy!



thanks . Dunno why , but when in doubt I will just gravitate towards icy ! Lol also where to sell off the things fast .

share with me too , sweets !

some I took a long time to ponder if I should sell them but if it’s too small or can’t wear them , there’s no point in keeping them languishing in the safe too . Better it goes to a good home & new owner who will appreciate it .

Carousel is crazy though !!! Lotsa of low ballers . So for the $$$ items , while I m prepared to let them go lower , can’t be “lelong lelong”

selling on carousel not for faint hearted !!! 




Loveforjade said:


> Wow!! You have a nice bangle too! So watery and icy. Yes, the bluish green colour is so amazing..its like the bangle changes colour wherever I go . But I love it the most under sunlight!



I think it looks fantastic on your skin because you are so fair so it literally just glows on you . And I love princess Rounds ! So plump & scrumptious !

Mine is an oval . Forgotten completely about it until I saw you post up yours.


----------



## berniechocolate

AJadecent Angle said:


> Random question. Do you guys ever own a black jade piece that’s so opaque, not even light is able to transmit through the piece? Got one carved as a teddy bear and has that feature and wonder how common it is.
> View attachment 5014153



This is so shiny and adorable . Are u planning to set it with a little bail fo wear with a necklace. It would look lovely with a corded necklace too !



GlitterEyebags said:


> I am loving my bangle much more now! I ran errands today and was able to see my bangle in outside lighting. It’s so glutinous! Also, I tried a new beauty procedure today in which I was extremely nervous about during the weeks leading up. However, I was wearing my bangle today and I felt absolutely no anxiety whatsoever! Totally calm! Not sure if my mind was just making it up but I’d like to think the jade has something to do with that the bead bracelet is a little big so I have to restring it. I’m wondering if I have to buy new string or if I can use the old one? Sharing pics below! My doggie is wondering what I’m doing


It’s growing’ on you . Very watery and limpid ... the semi translucent bits reminds me of the white creamy wobbly bits of panna cotta .  Haha I m always dessert movtivated!


----------



## berniechocolate

udalrike said:


> *Once again *



the vivid green is pretty !


----------



## berniechocolate

I bought this from Hk before covid struck. It’s tiny icy jadeite cabs set into a wand style pendant in pale 18k yellow gold .

It reminds me of the colorful candy I ate as a kid.

I feel that it might look better in white gold though ? Feel like plating into white gold instead . What do u ladies think ? Should I keep it as yellow gold or replate into white gold ?


----------



## Ctang24

My lovely mother in law gifted me these beauties when I got married. Unfortunately they fit me a little loose so I try to be cautious when I wear them in order to not damage them too much. I just love them so much and find them so special. Any tips as to how to wear a bangle that fits too loose?


----------



## GlitterEyebags

berniechocolate said:


> Pretty ! I think this is the 蓝水翡翠. Blue water variety . I have one like that , and then my friend bought the pendant in the picture for her mil .  It really looks different indoors and outdoor , deep bluish green then becomes translucent when exposed to sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014811


Gosh, your pieces always make me drool! So icy!


----------



## GlitterEyebags

berniechocolate said:


> I bought this from Hk before covid struck. It’s tiny icy jadeite cabs set into a wand style pendant in pale 18k yellow gold .
> 
> It reminds me of the colorful candy I ate as a kid.
> 
> I feel that it might look better in white gold though ? Feel like plating into white gold instead . What do u ladies think ? Should I keep it as yellow gold or replate into white gold ?
> 
> View attachment 5015126
> View attachment 5015127
> View attachment 5015128


Berniechocolate this is so gorgeous!! Im a sucker for yellow gold so I will have to throw in my vote for yellow gold. It looks great on you skin! What a unique piece!


----------



## Deleted 698298

berniechocolate said:


> I bought this from Hk before covid struck. It’s tiny icy jadeite cabs set into a wand style pendant in pale 18k yellow gold .
> 
> It reminds me of the colorful candy I ate as a kid.
> 
> I feel that it might look better in white gold though ? Feel like plating into white gold instead . What do u ladies think ? Should I keep it as yellow gold or replate into white gold ?
> 
> View attachment 5015126
> View attachment 5015127
> View attachment 5015128


Your pendant is adorable! I would keep it as it is, yg complements the stones.


----------



## ILoveOrange

berniechocolate said:


> I bought this from Hk before covid struck. It’s tiny icy jadeite cabs set into a wand style pendant in pale 18k yellow gold .
> 
> It reminds me of the colorful candy I ate as a kid.
> 
> I feel that it might look better in white gold though ? Feel like plating into white gold instead . What do u ladies think ? Should I keep it as yellow gold or replate into white gold ?
> 
> View attachment 5015126
> View attachment 5015127
> View attachment 5015128



Although I am a die hard yellow gold fan, I agree that these icy little cabs would have much more contrast set against white gold.

They are gorgeous and the simple design really let's them shine.


----------



## ILoveOrange

Ctang24 said:


> My lovely mother in law gifted me these beauties when I got married. Unfortunately they fit me a little loose so I try to be cautious when I wear them in order to not damage them too much. I just love them so much and find them so special. Any tips as to how to wear a bangle that fits too loose?



Wear a smaller bangle or bead bracelet between the bangle and your wrist so that it doesn't slide off your hand or hit you on the bony knuckle below your thumb. This works for me.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

berniechocolate said:


> This is so shiny and adorable . Are u planning to set it with a little bail fo wear with a necklace. It would look lovely with a corded necklace too !
> 
> 
> It’s growing’ on you . Very watery and limpid ... the semi translucent bits reminds me of the white creamy wobbly bits of panna cotta .  Haha I m always dessert movtivated!


Thanks and probably won't set it on a bail anytime soon, since it's for fidgeting for now.


----------



## Ctang24

ILoveOrange said:


> Wear a smaller bangle or bead bracelet between the bangle and your wrist so that it doesn't slide off your hand or hit you on the bony knuckle below your thumb. This works for me.


 Thank you! I’ll have to try that


----------



## VintageyGirl

berniechocolate said:


> I bought this from Hk before covid struck. It’s tiny icy jadeite cabs set into a wand style pendant in pale 18k yellow gold .
> 
> It reminds me of the colorful candy I ate as a kid.
> 
> I feel that it might look better in white gold though ? Feel like plating into white gold instead . What do u ladies think ? Should I keep it as yellow gold or replate into white gold ?
> 
> View attachment 5015126
> View attachment 5015127
> View attachment 5015128


So pretty and cute! Really looks like candy! I’m a yellow gold girl so I would keep it YG haha. But WG is nice too


----------



## VintageyGirl

udalrike said:


> Wearing to green and lavender bangles today.
> I must say that at the moment I fall in love with my older bangles again..


Lovely Uli! Good to fall in love again hehe


----------



## VintageyGirl

Ctang24 said:


> My lovely mother in law gifted me these beauties when I got married. Unfortunately they fit me a little loose so I try to be cautious when I wear them in order to not damage them too much. I just love them so much and find them so special. Any tips as to how to wear a bangle that fits too loose?


Pretty! You are lucky to get these as wedding gifts  I shove them up to somewhere in the middle of my arm haha. Mine are looser too in order to get through my hand more comfortably.


----------



## berniechocolate

Ctang24 said:


> My lovely mother in law gifted me these beauties when I got married. Unfortunately they fit me a little loose so I try to be cautious when I wear them in order to not damage them too much. I just love them so much and find them so special. Any tips as to how to wear a bangle that fits too loose?



The apple green is so fresh and pretty ! U should wear them often . For bangles that are slightly looser I wear them on my dominant hand ( right ) , which u could push it up higher or , wear a gold bracelet with it like some lady here does , so it doesn’t keep dropping to end up at the wrist level . Maybe u could try that ! 



GlitterEyebags said:


> Gosh, your pieces always make me drool! So icy!





Consumer2much said:


> Your pendant is adorable! I would keep it as it is, yg complements the stones.





ILoveOrange said:


> Although I am a die hard yellow gold fan, I agree that these icy little cabs would have much more contrast set against white gold.
> 
> They are gorgeous and the simple design really let's them shine.





VintageyGirl said:


> So pretty and cute! Really looks like candy! I’m a yellow gold girl so I would keep it YG haha. But WG is nice too



Thanks ladies . You are all gems girlies. For the opinions , shall keep it in yellow gold then !


----------



## Loveforjade

SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats and it's beautiful! Probably not a good idea to wear it with your cabochon bracelet. Jade clanging against jade (especially a much tinier piece) is not good as it can lead to cracks


Oh thank you for the advice. Shall wear the cabochon bracelet on my right wrist.


----------



## berniechocolate

@VintageyGirl  I just saw your tag line - currently on a slippery jade slope


----------



## VintageyGirl

berniechocolate said:


> @VintageyGirl  I just saw your tag line - currently on a slippery jade slope


LOL. Trying to stop the fast sliding. Lol


----------



## Ctang24

VintageyGirl said:


> Pretty! You are lucky to get these as wedding gifts  I shove them up to somewhere in the middle of my arm haha. Mine are looser too in order to get through my hand more comfortably.


Yea! If I push them up, they are close to my elbow haha. I really do love them though, they’re so pretty and I find them to be super special


----------



## Ctang24

berniechocolate said:


> The apple green is so fresh and pretty ! U should wear them often . For bangles that are slightly looser I wear them on my dominant hand ( right ) , which u could push it up higher or , wear a gold bracelet with it like some lady here does , so it doesn’t keep dropping to end up at the wrist level . Maybe u could try that !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies . You are all gems girlies. For the opinions , shall keep it in yellow gold then !



Thanks for the tip! Now I totally need to buy a gold bracelet to help. I always felt silly wearing it so loose. I tried wearing it on the same wrist as my watch but I felt like it looked not as cute since it’s so loose.


----------



## udalrike

Bernie, your pendant is soooo gorgeous! 
I too would leave it as it is. 

When I wear bigger bangles, I wear such a silikon bangle with them. 
Someone recommended them and I must say they work wonderfully. And they are so lightweight.


----------



## udalrike

Or here


----------



## SmokieDragon

berniechocolate said:


> @VintageyGirl  I just saw your tag line - currently on a slippery jade slope



Aren't we all?


----------



## SmokieDragon

udalrike said:


> Wow! I admire your icy bangles, ladies!
> 
> Mine are mostly "rougher" and not as expensive, I guess.
> 
> Someone asked about the seller of the bamboo bangle. It was task207160 on ebay.



No matter what, the jade has found you and you are better for owning them all


----------



## SmokieDragon

berniechocolate said:


> I bought this from Hk before covid struck. It’s tiny icy jadeite cabs set into a wand style pendant in pale 18k yellow gold .
> 
> It reminds me of the colorful candy I ate as a kid.
> 
> I feel that it might look better in white gold though ? Feel like plating into white gold instead . What do u ladies think ? Should I keep it as yellow gold or replate into white gold ?
> 
> View attachment 5015126
> View attachment 5015127
> View attachment 5015128



Leave it in yellow gold. Warmer tone which matches the stones better


----------



## SmokieDragon

Ctang24 said:


> My lovely mother in law gifted me these beauties when I got married. Unfortunately they fit me a little loose so I try to be cautious when I wear them in order to not damage them too much. I just love them so much and find them so special. Any tips as to how to wear a bangle that fits too loose?



What lovely bangles! I use FOPE bracelets but I think your bangle is quite big so the FOPEs that I wear, for example, will not hold them up. Recently, I read about these gold filled bead bracelets from a brand called Karen Lazar Design which could be suitable for keeping your bangle up. Looks like maybe a 10mm bead size is their biggest. They are strung on elastic string and you just roll them on. They look expensive too! https://karenlazardesign.com/collections/yellow-gold/products/10mm-yellow-gold-filled-bracelet

Not sure if there will be clanging but it's worth a shot and they look really good too.


----------



## Ctang24

SmokieDragon said:


> What lovely bangles! I use FOPE bracelets but I think your bangle is quite big so the FOPEs that I wear, for example, will not hold them up. Recently, I read about these gold filled bead bracelets from a brand called Karen Lazar Design which could be suitable for keeping your bangle up. Looks like maybe a 10mm bead size is their biggest. They are strung on elastic string and you just roll them on. They look expensive too! https://karenlazardesign.com/collections/yellow-gold/products/10mm-yellow-gold-filled-bracelet
> 
> Not sure if there will be clanging but it's worth a shot and they look really good too.


Thank you so much! I’ll look into it. And yes, they’re super pretty hence why I want to wear them more than I already do.


----------



## Queen J

Sharing a few of my jade bracelets.....


----------



## VintageyGirl

Queen J said:


> Sharing a few of my jade bracelets.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5016830
> View attachment 5016831


Wow you have such a gorgeous collection! I really love hinged bangles! My fav here is the green and brown hinged bangle. It looks quite big compared to the others though? Also love the 2 segmented bracelets esp the red/brown one. I am wishing on a hinged bangle one day


----------



## essiedub

Icyjade said:


> No apologies needed at all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha you ladies are so funny.
> 
> I think they will like something from my collection eventually. Maybe their favorite color, or their birthstones, or whatever. Apart from jade I have various colored gemstones (CS) too. For now they are drawn to opals cos of rainbow colors (my DD is 5 yo and yes, rainbows, unicorns,  cats and all the girly stuff too). Let’s see how when they grow up. And if my DD loves all gems too then I think she’s really lucky.
> 
> Opals:
> View attachment 5010961
> 
> 
> Anyone else collects CS here? The CS thread in this forum is so quiet.


Those are spectacular! Are they all opals? I am not familiar with the top blue on ring finger...it’s mesmerizing! Actually Also really like The watery blue white one above the Mexican Fire opal...please tell us more!


----------



## essiedub

Icyjade said:


> Yes, can wash hands. These are Australian (little finger and ring finger), Peruvian (the blue one), and Mexican opals (middle finger) so they are stable and water safe. It’s the ones from Africa/welo opals that you need to be really careful about getting wet.


Ok you’ve identified! Peruvian blue opal..ooh. Must go research. I have been looking for the perfect black opal for a ling time. Have no clue where to start...


----------



## ILoveOrange

Queen J said:


> Sharing a few of my jade bracelets.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5016830
> View attachment 5016831



Omg! I love the orange/green bangle and the half green/honey bangle!


----------



## Junkenpo

Queen J said:


> Sharing a few of my jade bracelets.....



Gorgeous colors on your bangles!  Iʻm also love the Mingʻs segmented bracelets and the beads, of course!


----------



## berniechocolate

Queen J said:


> Sharing a few of my jade bracelets.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5016830
> View attachment 5016831





ILoveOrange said:


> Omg! I love the orange/green bangle and the half green/honey bangle!



Agree !!! The last green yellow orange bangle is so unique ! The colors caught my eye at the first instant . Lovely collection!


----------



## berniechocolate

Trying a new look today . Layered a yellow & green jade with my solitaire .


----------



## snowbell09

Icyjade said:


> No, Li Hong not considered nice... Huen’s at Far East, Wong’s Jewellery and some of the other shops in Chinatown have way nicer stuff.
> 
> Will admit that I am biased cos had a horrible experience at Li Hong recently but quality really not that good. Your bangles are way nicer.


Hi Icyjade, would you be able to recommend which other recommended shops at Chinatown? I'm working in that area and would love to window shop around.


----------



## essiedub

berniechocolate said:


> Trying a new look today . Layered a yellow & green jade with my solitaire .
> View attachment 5017284
> View attachment 5017285


Oh you do have the most splendid pieces..they’re watery feeling..maybe it’s a style?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Queen J said:


> Sharing a few of my jade bracelets.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5016830
> View attachment 5016831



Oh, oh, my heart!!  The lavender and vibrant yellow and green are truly gorgeous!! Vibrant yellow and green is so rare!


----------



## SmokieDragon

berniechocolate said:


> Trying a new look today . Layered a yellow & green jade with my solitaire .
> View attachment 5017284
> View attachment 5017285



The vivid green on the pendant - just sumptuous!  A beautiful yellow cabochon of that size is also hard to come by! Aaaaahhhh, I love this thread


----------



## Icyjade

snowbell09 said:


> Hi Icyjade, would you be able to recommend which other recommended shops at Chinatown? I'm working in that area and would love to window shop around.



Wong’s Jewellery at Temple Street
Shuang Hua aka Allaboutjade 
Various shops in Lucky Chinatown - I don’t know which ones are better but if just to window shop is ok.
Chinatown Complex ground floor also had a few last time but I don’t know if they are still around.
Think Yok Dee is now at Temple Street too

Browse, take your time to look around and compare prices. Have fun!


----------



## berniechocolate

snowbell09 said:


> Hi Icyjade, would you be able to recommend which other recommended shops at Chinatown? I'm working in that area and would love to window shop around.



I have personally bought from as shuang Hua ( All about Jade ) at Chinatown.

I think they are Ok   .But I bought a pink sapphire instead of jade from them .  Prices can be high or low depending on the quality u are looking for . They sell lovely gems there .





There is another jade shop call Tai Lee on 2nd level at people’s park complex and Powoli at people’s park Centre . These are two that are quite ok as they guarantees their jade to be grade A and can always return if it’s not. Some of the Singaporean ladies here have bought from them and they are ok . I think Tai lee is still around but for Powoli , I think maybe if u go jade shopping can see if still open at people’s park center . It’s an old couple , and they are from HK. . So I dunno if they have gone into permanent retirement .

These are items that I have bought from Powoli , Tai Lee  many many  years ago .

They have been graded A by Mr Zeng from Ngi



Chinatown complex also has some jade shop at ground levels . But got to be abit careful here , as some of the shops here sell grade B and even C jade. Some are very dishonest . A friend of mine who just started getting fascinated buying jade wanted to get a lavender bangle .

I dunno which shop it was . But after buying , I took one look and told her no .

That’s not Burmese jade at all . That’s rose quartz .I told her to go NGi as well .  She brought to Mr Zeng at Nanyang Gemological and it turn out to be rose quartz .

Instead of refunding her the money or allowing the return . The seller pressure cook her to top up the extra for a “real lavender jade bangle” .

And refuse to give refund . The “ real lavender “ jade then turn out to be grade A . However , it also has problems . A trip to Mr Zeng showed that the bangle has been dusted and intensified with lavender polishing powder ( 抛光粉） 。This is done to intensify the color of some lavender jade by unscrupulous seller .

It’s grade A bit not affecting inner structure of the jade . Unlike chemical treatment that changes the internal structure . This is only on surface . However the purple color will fade in time , with wears . The color is not natural. 

lavender jade are price for its intensity of purplish tones . The intensity of color will also affect the price . So some unscrupulous sellers add purple polish powder to white or pale color bangle to enhance the color .
And sell for higher price .

Mr Zeng from Ngi refused to produce a certificate for the bangle . Though it’s technically still grade A . Since this is dishonesty.

So be very careful if shopping at
Chinatown complex . Try to have a little basic knowledge of jade when. Buying . Translucence , clarity , imperfections . Color intensity , flaws all have an impact on the pricing .
So enjoy your shopping but be wary and don’t get duped . It’s not likely to pay 200/300 for imperial green jade . But neither is of reasonable to pay 600/700 for rose quartz , because Rose quartz is very cheap , way cheaper than Burmese jadeite .
Some the tiny shops at Chinatown complex likes to use “ pressure tactics “ to ask folks to buy . They have such a culture due to hard selling to tourist in the past who doesn’t know much about jade and just hope to get cheap baubles .
Good quality real jade doesn’t come cheap , but if you are looking for a starter bangle . It’s also ok to buy one that’s not too expensive , for fun . Just don’t end up paying more or get Grade B . Because Grade B is treated jade imbued with chemicals and bad for health skin and body if worn .

Bangles can range from a few hundred to thousands .The rarer , the better quality the more translucent . The price jumps very sharply . So it’s
important to under the characteristic of jade , what you are looking for , your budget , before buying . Even if the jade it’s of reasonable quality , things like flaws , stone lines cracks . Internal fissures . These can also affect the pricing .


----------



## berniechocolate

SmokieDragon said:


> The vivid green on the pendant - just sumptuous!  A beautiful yellow cabochon of that size is also hard to come by! Aaaaahhhh, I love this thread



thanks . It’s very tiny actually this pendant. Looks bigger in pictures .Any bigger and I wouldn’t be able to afford it !


----------



## GlitterEyebags

berniechocolate said:


> Trying a new look today . Layered a yellow & green jade with my solitaire .
> View attachment 5017284
> View attachment 5017285


Ms. BernieChocolate, you always have such great taste! Gorgeous!!


----------



## berniechocolate

GlitterEyebags said:


> Ms. BernieChocolate, you always have such great taste! Gorgeous!!



Thank u for allowing me to share ! I enjoy looking at others style here very much to get inspirations !

Please do share too , your scrumptious beads and icy plumb bangle that u just bought when u feel like dressing them up with other accessories or OOTD too sweets  ❤️ . I thought it’s a really fantastic buy because creamy , icy white neutral tones bangles are the basic that is good to start with jade collection . They work with every outfit , in the wardrobe . Whether it’s a standard power suit , sundress , pa suit , cami with denim cutoffs, Gold accessories like charm bracelets etc  .  Icy creamy whites are very clean & icy to look at . So your plumb icy creamy white , is a very apt and lovely investment .


----------



## AJadecent Angle

berniechocolate said:


> I have personally bought from as shuang Hua ( All about Jade ) at Chinatown.
> 
> I think they are Ok   .But I bought a pink sapphire instead of jade from them .  Prices can be high or low depending on the quality u are looking for . They sell lovely gems there .
> 
> View attachment 5017804
> View attachment 5017805
> 
> 
> There is another jade shop call Tai Lee on 2nd level at people’s park complex and Powoli at people’s park Centre . These are two that are quite ok as they guarantees their jade to be grade A and can always return if it’s not. Some of the Singaporean ladies here have bought from them and they are ok . I think Tai lee is still around but for Powoli , I think maybe if u go jade shopping can see if still open at people’s park center . It’s an old couple , and they are from HK. . So I dunno if they have gone into permanent retirement .
> 
> These are items that I have bought from Powoli , Tai Lee  many many  years ago .
> 
> They have been graded A by Mr Zeng from Ngi
> View attachment 5017797
> View attachment 5017798
> 
> Chinatown complex also has some jade shop at ground levels . But got to be abit careful here , as some of the shops here sell grade B and even C jade. Some are very dishonest . A friend of mine who just started getting fascinated buying jade wanted to get a lavender bangle .
> 
> I dunno which shop it was . But after buying , I took one look and told her no .
> 
> That’s not Burmese jade at all . That’s rose quartz .I told her to go NGi as well .  She brought to Mr Zeng at Nanyang Gemological and it turn out to be rose quartz .
> 
> Instead of refunding her the money or allowing the return . The seller pressure cook her to top up the extra for a “real lavender jade bangle” .
> 
> And refuse to give refund . The “ real lavender “ jade then turn out to be grade A . However , it also has problems . A trip to Mr Zeng showed that the bangle has been dusted and intensified with lavender polishing powder ( 抛光粉） 。This is done to intensify the color of some lavender jade by unscrupulous seller .
> 
> It’s grade A bit not affecting inner structure of the jade . Unlike chemical treatment that changes the internal structure . This is only on surface . However the purple color will fade in time , with wears . The color is not natural.
> 
> lavender jade are price for its intensity of purplish tones . The intensity of color will also affect the price . So some unscrupulous sellers add purple polish powder to white or pale color bangle to enhance the color .
> And sell for higher price .
> 
> Mr Zeng from Ngi refused to produce a certificate for the bangle . Though it’s technically still grade A . Since this is dishonesty.
> 
> So be very careful if shopping at
> Chinatown complex . Try to have a little basic knowledge of jade when. Buying . Translucence , clarity , imperfections . Color intensity , flaws all have an impact on the pricing .
> So enjoy your shopping but be wary and don’t get duped . It’s not likely to pay 200/300 for imperial green jade . But neither is of reasonable to pay 600/700 for rose quartz , because Rose quartz is very cheap , way cheaper than Burmese jadeite .
> Some the tiny shops at Chinatown complex likes to use “ pressure tactics “ to ask folks to buy . They have such a culture due to hard selling to tourist in the past who doesn’t know much about jade and just hope to get cheap baubles .
> Good quality real jade doesn’t come cheap , but if you are looking for a starter bangle . It’s also ok to buy one that’s not too expensive , for fun . Just don’t end up paying more or get Grade B . Because Grade B is treated jade imbued with chemicals and bad for health skin and body if worn .
> 
> Bangles can range from a few hundred to thousands .The rarer , the better quality the more translucent . The price jumps very sharply . So it’s
> important to under the characteristic of jade , what you are looking for , your budget , before buying . Even if the jade it’s of reasonable quality , things like flaws , stone lines cracks . Internal fissures . These can also affect the pricing .


The peach pendant looks like my kind of dream pendant. Boldly dark but still serene!   
Also I agree with everything you said, personally I feel that if a seller is selling their pieces outside a stall and without supervision, that's already something to take into consideration. The pressure tactic is also true in Manhattan's Chinatown for similar reasons from what I've seen in some stores I visited 2 years ago with my mother, even with absurdly high prices on pieces that were bean/waxy type jade, or glutinous jade that were lacking in color too.  (probably contributed to why I browse around in ebay, etsy, and carousell now)
That reminds me, have you ever purchased anything in Causeway Bay? I'm following 2 shops on their instagram and facebook and wanted to know your opinion on them if possible.


----------



## berniechocolate

AJadecent Angle said:


> The peach pendant looks like my kind of dream pendant. Boldly dark but still serene!
> Also I agree with everything you said, personally I feel that if a seller is selling their pieces outside a stall and without supervision, that's already something to take into consideration. The pressure tactic is also true in Manhattan's Chinatown for similar reasons from what I've seen in some stores I visited 2 years ago with my mother, even with absurdly high prices on pieces that were bean/waxy type jade, or glutinous jade that were lacking in color too.  (probably contributed to why I browse around in ebay, etsy, and carousell now)
> That reminds me, have you ever purchased anything in Causeway Bay? I'm following 2 shops on their instagram and facebook and wanted to know your opinion on them if possible.



hi there !
The black peach is interesting because when I bought it to the gemologist . He told me he would consider it Jadeite , however he detected traces of other other minerals that grew along jadeite formation .

For jadeite , to be certified as jadeite , the content of the jadeite has to be at least 80% for it to be classified as jadeite . But it’s common to find traces of other minerals / rock formations that grew along side with jadeite . The chemical formulation ,missing or additional certain composite elements in nature , could end up as an entirely different mineral or gem in nature .

So it was interesting to find out that  the peach is jadeite but , composite traces of jadeite with the mineral amphibole has been found .







Re: the unscrupulous sellers. Yeah sellers like that are everywhere , so it’s good to understand a little on jadeite , and personal budget .  What kind of price range are there by walking and asking around . 

Haven’t actually purchase anything from causeway bay . Mine seller is from Hk previously . But she’s kind of retired and gone to Canada to stay . So she sold her business to a Chinese lady who was her partner . Who commutes between Hk & China . Due to covid her main business is in China . But she only deals with Hongkongers & an existing customer base . For that reason some of my friends gotten jade thru me , as she prefers to deal with regulars from Hk , of which some of my family are . Reason being . That she had bad experiences it seems when selling overseas and that return damage jade to her.  

What do you want to buy from the two shops you were saying ? Show us !! Getting very excited on your behalf


----------



## Icyjade

@snowbell09 

@berniechocolate gave good advice. In my experience the decent sellers will either already have certs for their jade, or will be willing to send to Nanyang for certification before you pay full price for the item.  So if you ask for cert and they refuse, then it’s fishy. When that happens I alway walk away.

Agree Shuang Hua can be pricey but so far I’ve liked the jadeite/nephrite I got from them. I know I pay more than vs online sellers but it’s for peace of mind... I think they are no worst than LHJ price-wise. I don’t buy gemstones from them as I have other sources.


----------



## Queen J

VintageyGirl said:


> Wow you have such a gorgeous collection! I really love hinged bangles! My fav here is the green and brown hinged bangle. It looks quite big compared to the others though? Also love the 2 segmented bracelets esp the red/brown one. I am wishing on a hinged bangle one day



Thanks VintageyGirl 
The green/brown hinged was a bracelet that my Mother would frequently wear. The segmented and top left hinged are Mings bracelets.


----------



## Queen J

Queen J said:


> Thanks VintageyGirl
> The green/brown hinged was a bracelet that my Mother would frequently wear. The segmented and top left hinged are Mings bracelets.


The jade bead bracelet is also a Mings piece.


----------



## Queen J

Junkenpo said:


> Gorgeous colors on your bangles!  Iʻm also love the Mingʻs segmented bracelets and the beads, of course!



Junkenpo, you surely know your Mings pieces  and, thank you for your sweet comments.


----------



## Queen J

berniechocolate said:


> Agree !!! The last green yellow orange bangle is so unique ! The colors caught my eye at the first instant . Lovely collection!



Thank you berniechocolate 
I must admit, that bracelet is a fav.....though I now have to soap up my hand if I want to wear it. Lol


----------



## ILoveOrange

berniechocolate said:


> Trying a new look today . Layered a yellow & green jade with my solitaire .
> View attachment 5017284
> View attachment 5017285



Beautiful! Lol, this yellow and green combo is definitely a winner.


----------



## ILoveOrange

berniechocolate said:


> I have personally bought from as shuang Hua ( All about Jade ) at Chinatown.
> 
> I think they are Ok   .But I bought a pink sapphire instead of jade from them .  Prices can be high or low depending on the quality u are looking for . They sell lovely gems there .
> 
> View attachment 5017804
> View attachment 5017805
> 
> 
> There is another jade shop call Tai Lee on 2nd level at people’s park complex and Powoli at people’s park Centre . These are two that are quite ok as they guarantees their jade to be grade A and can always return if it’s not. Some of the Singaporean ladies here have bought from them and they are ok . I think Tai lee is still around but for Powoli , I think maybe if u go jade shopping can see if still open at people’s park center . It’s an old couple , and they are from HK. . So I dunno if they have gone into permanent retirement .
> 
> These are items that I have bought from Powoli , Tai Lee  many many  years ago .
> 
> They have been graded A by Mr Zeng from Ngi
> View attachment 5017797
> View attachment 5017798
> 
> Chinatown complex also has some jade shop at ground levels . But got to be abit careful here , as some of the shops here sell grade B and even C jade. Some are very dishonest . A friend of mine who just started getting fascinated buying jade wanted to get a lavender bangle .
> 
> I dunno which shop it was . But after buying , I took one look and told her no .
> 
> That’s not Burmese jade at all . That’s rose quartz .I told her to go NGi as well .  She brought to Mr Zeng at Nanyang Gemological and it turn out to be rose quartz .
> 
> Instead of refunding her the money or allowing the return . The seller pressure cook her to top up the extra for a “real lavender jade bangle” .
> 
> And refuse to give refund . The “ real lavender “ jade then turn out to be grade A . However , it also has problems . A trip to Mr Zeng showed that the bangle has been dusted and intensified with lavender polishing powder ( 抛光粉） 。This is done to intensify the color of some lavender jade by unscrupulous seller .
> 
> It’s grade A bit not affecting inner structure of the jade . Unlike chemical treatment that changes the internal structure . This is only on surface . However the purple color will fade in time , with wears . The color is not natural.
> 
> lavender jade are price for its intensity of purplish tones . The intensity of color will also affect the price . So some unscrupulous sellers add purple polish powder to white or pale color bangle to enhance the color .
> And sell for higher price .
> 
> Mr Zeng from Ngi refused to produce a certificate for the bangle . Though it’s technically still grade A . Since this is dishonesty.
> 
> So be very careful if shopping at
> Chinatown complex . Try to have a little basic knowledge of jade when. Buying . Translucence , clarity , imperfections . Color intensity , flaws all have an impact on the pricing .
> So enjoy your shopping but be wary and don’t get duped . It’s not likely to pay 200/300 for imperial green jade . But neither is of reasonable to pay 600/700 for rose quartz , because Rose quartz is very cheap , way cheaper than Burmese jadeite .
> Some the tiny shops at Chinatown complex likes to use “ pressure tactics “ to ask folks to buy . They have such a culture due to hard selling to tourist in the past who doesn’t know much about jade and just hope to get cheap baubles .
> Good quality real jade doesn’t come cheap , but if you are looking for a starter bangle . It’s also ok to buy one that’s not too expensive , for fun . Just don’t end up paying more or get Grade B . Because Grade B is treated jade imbued with chemicals and bad for health skin and body if worn .
> 
> Bangles can range from a few hundred to thousands .The rarer , the better quality the more translucent . The price jumps very sharply . So it’s
> important to under the characteristic of jade , what you are looking for , your budget , before buying . Even if the jade it’s of reasonable quality , things like flaws , stone lines cracks . Internal fissures . These can also affect the pricing .



I love your honey bangle & pendant. Such beautiful colors!


----------



## Queen J

SmokieDragon said:


> Oh, oh, my heart!!  The lavender and vibrant yellow and green are truly gorgeous!! Vibrant yellow and green is so rare!



SmokieDragon, Thank you for your sweet comments


----------



## AJadecent Angle

berniechocolate said:


> hi there !
> The black peach is interesting because when I bought it to the gemologist . He told me he would consider it Jadeite , however he detected traces of other other minerals that grew along jadeite formation .
> 
> For jadeite , to be certified as jadeite , the content of the jadeite has to be at least 80% for it to be classified as jadeite . But it’s common to find traces of other minerals / rock formations that grew along side with jadeite . The chemical formulation ,missing or additional certain composite elements in nature , could end up as an entirely different mineral or gem in nature .
> 
> So it was interesting to find out that  the peach is jadeite but , composite traces of jadeite with the mineral amphibole has been found .
> 
> View attachment 5018305
> 
> 
> View attachment 5018306
> 
> 
> Re: the unscrupulous sellers. Yeah sellers like that are everywhere , so it’s good to understand a little on jadeite , and personal budget .  What kind of price range are there by walking and asking around .
> 
> Haven’t actually purchase anything from causeway bay . Mine seller is from Hk previously . But she’s kind of retired and gone to Canada to stay . So she sold her business to a Chinese lady who was her partner . Who commutes between Hk & China . Due to covid her main business is in China . But she only deals with Hongkongers & an existing customer base . For that reason some of my friends gotten jade thru me , as she prefers to deal with regulars from Hk , of which some of my family are . Reason being . That she had bad experiences it seems when selling overseas and that return damage jade to her.
> 
> What do you want to buy from the two shops you were saying ? Show us !! Getting very excited on your behalf
> 
> 
> View attachment 5018305
> View attachment 5018306


Yeah I suspected that other minerals made up that carving with the stark contrast of translucency. I still love it nonetheless 
Also sure it's TH Jade & Jewel (Tai Xing in short I believe) and Imperial Jadeite HK. Both are from Causeway Bay with Imperial being in Percival Street it seems. Additionally may I ask who the seller is, and if she has a page so I can feast my eyes upon her collection? If it's the popular Alice though then I wouldn't be surprised.   
Here's their instagram link:
Imperial Jade HK
Tai Xing


----------



## VintageyGirl

Cloudy with a Chance of Emerald Specks  (Featuring a new gold custom bangle with my old loose diamonds but unfortunately had to return it as setting didn’t meet my requirements)

@berniechocolate I agree creamy/icy bangles are great to start a collection with as they go with everything


----------



## berniechocolate

VintageyGirl said:


> Cloudy with a Chance of Emerald Specks  (Featuring a new gold custom bangle with my old loose diamonds but unfortunately had to return it as setting didn’t meet my requirements)
> 
> @berniechocolate I agree creamy/icy bangles are great to start a collection with as they go with everything
> 
> View attachment 5018516



 Love this .  This should be on a magazine spread .Looks really vogue and chinoiserie all at the same time with jade as well as the gold chain link bracelet !


----------



## berniechocolate

AJadecent Angle said:


> Yeah I suspected that other minerals made up that carving with the stark contrast of translucency. I still love it nonetheless
> Also sure it's TH Jade & Jewel (Tai Xing in short I believe) and Imperial Jadeite HK. Both are from Causeway Bay with Imperial being in Percival Street it seems. Additionally may I ask who the seller is, and if she has a page so I can feast my eyes upon her collection? If it's the popular Alice though then I wouldn't be surprised.
> Here's their instagram link:
> Imperial Jade HK
> Tai Xing



Not too sure who the sellers are since I don’t actually buy jade online most of the time . Are u intending to buy something from them ?


----------



## AJadecent Angle

berniechocolate said:


> Not too sure who the sellers are since I don’t actually buy jade online most of the time . Are u intending to buy something from them ?


Maybe sometime in 4 months? Tai Xing has some pretty affordable bead bracelets with good translucency + large sizes (12-16mm)
Imperial Jade used to do live broadcasts on Facebook showcasing their products, they had a honey jade w/ kiss of green bangle that was probably waxy/glutinous at best and asked for $400 USD which was tempting but had to decline cause tight budget, they did go off on a ramble on how they’re the most trusted and affordable + have a in-house jeweler. So yeah...


----------



## VintageyGirl

berniechocolate said:


> Love this .  This should be on a magazine spread .Looks really vogue and chinoiserie all at the same time with jade as well as the gold chain link bracelet !


Thank you hehe. Against my batik dress. I like stacking with the chain link bracelet as it doesn’t clank against the jade. Your icy bangles and pendants are the best! So clear and uncloudy


----------



## udalrike

Queen J, what a wonderful collection!

Bernie, everything stunning as always! Cute unicorn too


----------



## udalrike

Vintageeygirl, marvelous stack! 

These are my hinged bangles and a white nephrite one


----------



## udalrike

The ivory one is from alohamemorabilia. Not sure if it is nephrite or jadeite.
What do you think?


----------



## udalrike

Here again


----------



## udalrike

And here with a vintage one from France (from the 30es). 
It is only gilded and so not as nice anymore where the gold was.


----------



## VintageyGirl

udalrike said:


> Here again


I love this ivory bangle the best! Wishing for one


----------



## Queen J

udalrike said:


> Queen J, what a wonderful collection!
> 
> Bernie, everything stunning as always! Cute unicorn too



udalrike, thank you . 
It’s really nice to see such lovely jade pieces on this forum and everyone’s passion for them. It gets me into the mood to wear jade jewelry again. .


----------



## emmababy

Loveforjade said:


> Got my bangle finally!! I am so in love with the translucent bluish green colour that I can't resist not to bring it home . Its so amazing that it looks so differently with bright ample lighting and when inside indoor. Admiring my chameleon bangle thank you for letting me share..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014726
> View attachment 5014727
> View attachment 5014728


Omg soooo nice!


----------



## snowbell09

Sharing my current 18k jade pendant collection. All looking similar encase in 18k gold & diamonds and have the small green cabochon. Haha. Hope to find one pendant in white gold too in the near future, perhaps a leaf shape.


----------



## SmokieDragon

snowbell09 said:


> Sharing my current 18k jade pendant collection. All looking similar encase in 18k gold & diamonds and have the small green cabochon. Haha. Hope to find one pendant in white gold too in the near future, perhaps a leaf shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5021071




Such dreamy pieces! Gorgeous!


----------



## VintageyGirl

snowbell09 said:


> Sharing my current 18k jade pendant collection. All looking similar encase in 18k gold & diamonds and have the small green cabochon. Haha. Hope to find one pendant in white gold too in the near future, perhaps a leaf shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5021071


So pretty! I especially like the lavender with the green and red cabochons!


----------



## berniechocolate

snowbell09 said:


> Sharing my current 18k jade pendant collection. All looking similar encase in 18k gold & diamonds and have the small green cabochon. Haha. Hope to find one pendant in white gold too in the near future, perhaps a leaf shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5021071



lovely family picture !  The lavenders are so sweet and five grained


----------



## huddlelove

tosh said:


> My new Jade Shamballa bracelet.
> Its the first piece of Jade that I own.
> Thanks for looking.


I love this !  I just bought two Shamballa bracelets - they’re the smaller kind 8mm and I love them.  I like unique jewelry as I don’t like looking across the room and seeing everyone wearing the same jewelry as me (Cartier, VCA, Tiffany, etc).  I prefer unique items like Apriati, Shamballa and lesser known styles of Cartier.  I also like Dinh Van which is less popular than Cartier but I like their designs.


----------



## berniechocolate

SmokieDragon said:


> Meanwhile on my other wrist, I have a bluish green bangle with 2 yellow patches. I’m still trying to capture more of its blue side hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4976363
> View attachment 4976364
> View attachment 4976365
> 
> 
> View attachment 4976366



is this the Guatemala jade bangle! Interesting bluish background with the yellow patches . Does it feel as heavier as other jadeite bangle u have ?


----------



## SmokieDragon

berniechocolate said:


> is this the Guatemala jade bangle! Interesting bluish background with the yellow patches . Does it feel as heavier as other jadeite bangle u have ?



Thanks! This bluish green bangle is Burmese Jade. It's my 2nd lightest bangle at 45g. I also have a Guatemalan one which is 33g - my lightest haha! Since I love the bluish-green, I wanted this one with its yellow patches too  Like how I have more than 1 lavender bangle, how can I not have more than 1 bluish-green one? Hehe  Actually, the Guatemalan one has the best translucency of all my bangles. This Burmese bluish-green one also has good translucency but not as good as the Guatemalan one.


----------



## VintageyGirl

Jadies, Maleficent aka Peppermint is here! Also tried on a full black one but Maleficent is of more translucent quality and finer grains. So she came home with me. With a black jadeite pendant  ps shes the one that’s further away from my hand. Half smoky black and half green (colours look more intense in seller’s photos which I posted before but I’m happy with it  )


----------



## VintageyGirl

And the matchy pendant! Applied a filter to show a bit of green on the right side. Any recommendations on how to tie a leather cord around it? Just a simple knot? The fabric cord is not secured. Knot slips open easily!


----------



## udalrike

Vintageygirl, I LOVE Maleficiant very much!
Much too tight for me I am sure, but really beautiful!
Congratulations!!!

And the pendant has a very modern touch to it! Looks great too.


----------



## udalrike

Today with a stingray bracelet


----------



## GlitterEyebags

VintageyGirl said:


> Jadies, Maleficent aka Peppermint is here! Also tried on a full black one but Maleficent is of more translucent quality and finer grains. So she came home with me. With a black jadeite pendant  ps shes the one that’s further away from my hand. Half smoky black and half green (colours look more intense in seller’s photos which I posted before but I’m happy with it  )
> 
> View attachment 5025140
> 
> 
> View attachment 5025141


Maleficent is so beautiful! It reminds me of the beautiful waters when you're on a tropical vacation!


----------



## VintageyGirl

udalrike said:


> Today with a stingray bracelet





GlitterEyebags said:


> Maleficent is so beautiful! It reminds me of the beautiful waters when you're on a tropical vacation!


Thank you Uli and Glitter! The black part reminds me of water colour ink haha. Uli, that’s my fav Ivory coloured hinged bangle of yours!! And looks lovely paired with the stingray!


----------



## tosh

huddlelove said:


> I love this !  I just bought two Shamballa bracelets - they’re the smaller kind 8mm and I love them.  I like unique jewelry as I don’t like looking across the room and seeing everyone wearing the same jewelry as me (Cartier, VCA, Tiffany, etc).  I prefer unique items like Apriati, Shamballa and lesser known styles of Cartier.  I also like Dinh Van which is less popular than Cartier but I like their designs.
> What do your Shamballa’s look like?
> What are the beads made of?





huddlelove said:


> I love this !  I just bought two Shamballa bracelets - they’re the smaller kind 8mm and I love them.  I like unique jewelry as I don’t like looking across the room and seeing everyone wearing the same jewelry as me (Cartier, VCA, Tiffany, etc).  I prefer unique items like Apriati, Shamballa and lesser known styles of Cartier.  I also like Dinh Van which is less popular than Cartier but I like their designs.


What do your Shamballa’s look like?
What are the beads?


----------



## huddlelove

tosh said:


> What do your Shamballa’s look like?
> What are the beads?


----------



## tosh

Beautiful!
What are the white beads?


----------



## huddlelove

tosh said:


> Beautiful!
> What are the white beads?


Thank you !  They’re moonstones.  I think it’s just the photo - they look light blue/greyish in reality.


----------



## tosh

huddlelove said:


> Thank you !  They’re moonstones.  I think it’s just the photo - they look light blue/greyish in reality.


Very nice!
I have a bit of a Shamballa addiction.


----------



## huddlelove

tosh said:


> Very nice!
> I have a bit of a Shamballa addiction.


These are my first Shamballa bracelets.  They’re so expensive!  I do love them though. Your Jade bracelet is beautiful.  I’ll enjoy seeing any Shamballa jewelry photos especially since they’re not seen that often.  Hope you’re enjoying yours !


----------



## tosh

Here are mine.


----------



## huddlelove

tosh said:


> Here are mine.


Wow!  So nice !!!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## berniechocolate

VintageyGirl said:


> Jadies, Maleficent aka Peppermint is here! Also tried on a full black one but Maleficent is of more translucent quality and finer grains. So she came home with me. With a black jadeite pendant  ps shes the one that’s further away from my hand. Half smoky black and half green (colours look more intense in seller’s photos which I posted before but I’m happy with it  )
> 
> View attachment 5025140
> 
> 
> View attachment 5025141



Maleficent is very fine grained .  It’s almost like scoring 2 bangles .  You could flipped the minty face up or the deep black side depending on your mood . Lovely acquisition !


----------



## SmokieDragon

Hooked on this Wulu pendant. Also have a new quad coloured bangle. Looks like I’m into greens lately


----------



## Silver Mom

VintageyGirl said:


> Jadies, Maleficent aka Peppermint is here! Also tried on a full black one but Maleficent is of more translucent quality and finer grains. So she came home with me. With a black jadeite pendant  ps shes the one that’s further away from my hand. Half smoky black and half green (colours look more intense in seller’s photos which I posted before but I’m happy with it  )
> 
> View attachment 5025140
> 
> 
> View attachment 5025141


Lovely!


----------



## Silver Mom

SmokieDragon said:


> Hooked on this Wulu pendant. Also have a new quad coloured bangle. Looks like I’m into greens lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027905
> View attachment 5027906
> View attachment 5027908
> View attachment 5027909
> View attachment 5027910
> View attachment 5027911
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027913
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027914


I Love your Greens!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Silver Mom said:


> I Love your Greens!



Thanks so much!


----------



## VintageyGirl

SmokieDragon said:


> Hooked on this Wulu pendant. Also have a new quad coloured bangle. Looks like I’m into greens lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027905
> View attachment 5027906
> View attachment 5027908
> View attachment 5027909
> View attachment 5027910
> View attachment 5027911
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027913
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027914


Love the bangle! Such interesting patterns and those vivid green streaks! I see a touch of russet too. Like my UJ bangle. Pairs well with the two rings n pendant. I love matchy matchy. Haha


----------



## VintageyGirl

berniechocolate said:


> Maleficent is very fine grained .  It’s almost like scoring 2 bangles .  You could flipped the minty face up or the deep black side depending on your mood . Lovely acquisition !


Thank you! She is very fine grained and the minty side is quite clear too, not many clouds. Two for price of one hehe


----------



## SmokieDragon

VintageyGirl said:


> Love the bangle! Such interesting patterns and those vivid green streaks! I see a touch of russet too. Like my UJ bangle. Pairs well with the two rings n pendant. I love matchy matchy. Haha



Thanks so much! Yes, the russet colour is definitely there  I think my pictures of the bangle have not been too good so far - it really is finer that what my pictures suggest haha. I need the sun lol!


----------



## VintageyGirl

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! Yes, the russet colour is definitely there  I think my pictures of the bangle have not been too good so far - it really is finer that what my pictures suggest haha. I need the sun lol!


I can see it’s fine grained  really lovely!


----------



## Icyjade

Enjoying my green jadeite ring today.



With what has become a necessity for going out and is also green...

I’ve found it hard to buy greens online and this ring reminds me why whenever I wear it... same ring, various different lighting...


----------



## VintageyGirl

Icyjade said:


> Enjoying my green jadeite ring today.
> View attachment 5030352
> 
> 
> With what has become a necessity for going out and is also green...
> 
> I’ve found it hard to buy greens online and this ring reminds me why whenever I wear it... same ring, various different lighting...
> 
> View attachment 5030353


Lovely in every lighting! And so bling and contemporary with the diamonds  matchy with your hand sanitiser lol


----------



## VintageyGirl

Happy Sunday! To complete my black jade acquisitions, a pair of omphacite black jade earrings! They are green when a bright light is shone through them. So interesting. Got them from AllAboutJade, great friendly service and fast delivery


----------



## SmokieDragon

VintageyGirl said:


> Happy Sunday! To complete my black jade acquisitions, a pair of omphacite black jade earrings! They are green when a bright light is shone through them. So interesting. Got them from AllAboutJade, great friendly service and fast delivery
> 
> View attachment 5030375
> 
> 
> View attachment 5030376
> 
> 
> View attachment 5030377



Lovely earrings!  Love AAJ too


----------



## SmokieDragon

Icyjade said:


> Enjoying my green jadeite ring today.
> View attachment 5030352
> 
> 
> With what has become a necessity for going out and is also green...
> 
> I’ve found it hard to buy greens online and this ring reminds me why whenever I wear it... same ring, various different lighting...
> 
> View attachment 5030353



Such a gorgeous ring and I think the lighting means it is all those colours that make it special


----------



## Silver Mom

Icyjade said:


> Enjoying my green jadeite ring today.
> View attachment 5030352
> 
> 
> With what has become a necessity for going out and is also green...
> 
> I’ve found it hard to buy greens online and this ring reminds me why whenever I wear it... same ring, various different lighting...
> 
> View attachment 5030353


OMG so gorgeous! I am amazed at how much I do love greens.  When I first got into jade I didn't even like green until I saw one that looked much like this.  Now I am hooked on green.  Yours is lovely.


----------



## tosh

Icyjade said:


> Enjoying my green jadeite ring today.
> View attachment 5030352
> 
> 
> With what has become a necessity for going out and is also green...
> 
> I’ve found it hard to buy greens online and this ring reminds me why whenever I wear it... same ring, various different lighting...
> 
> View attachment 5030353


Beautiful!


----------



## berniechocolate

VintageyGirl said:


> Happy Sunday! To complete my black jade acquisitions, a pair of omphacite black jade earrings! They are green when a bright light is shone through them. So interesting. Got them from AllAboutJade, great friendly service and fast delivery
> 
> View attachment 5030375
> 
> 
> View attachment 5030376
> 
> 
> View attachment 5030377



Very modern and hip !


----------



## berniechocolate

I m into layering now with the smaller  jade pendants .


----------



## estrellita

Hello! is it possible for real jadeites NOT to have that unique ‘jadeite chime’? I have collected quite a few. Some with chimes, others none . My most recent purchase ($140) has no crack or hairline, but the chime is missing.


----------



## VintageyGirl

berniechocolate said:


> I m into layering now with the smaller  jade pendants .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5031208
> View attachment 5031209
> View attachment 5031210
> View attachment 5031211


Beautiful layering and that icy heart is so pretty!


----------



## VintageyGirl

estrellita said:


> Hello! is it possible for real jadeites NOT to have that unique ‘jadeite chime’? I have collected quite a few. Some with chimes, others none . My most recent purchase ($140) has no crack or hairline, but the chime is missing.


Hmm I read that there could be some internal fissures not visible to the eye which causes the “break” in the resonance throughout the bangle (the chime). So it’s possible for real Jadeite not to have the chime. I think the experienced Jadies here may be able to advise better.


----------



## Deleted 698298

udalrike said:


> And here with a vintage one from France (from the 30es).
> It is only gilded and so not as nice anymore where the gold was.


Omg, love the octopus bracelet! Where’s it from?


----------



## SmokieDragon

berniechocolate said:


> I m into layering now with the smaller  jade pendants .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5031208
> View attachment 5031209
> View attachment 5031210
> View attachment 5031211



Love the glow of the heart pendant and the vivid green on the donut - like a large splash of paint!


----------



## VintageyGirl

Jadies, I clanked Maleficent against the wall tiles while I was showering then again on the steel tap when brushing my teeth! They were not hard knocks. Just light clanks. I found that ceramic and steel Mohs may be higher than jade. Now I think there is a little white patch in the green that wasn’t there before . But I could be wrong. Shining light on it doesn’t show any cracks. Have you had similar experiences of knocking your jade and causing some “white patch” etc?? #paranoid 
Edit: I think it’s a surface scratch on closer examination. Maybe I can get Yokdee to buff it out?


----------



## SmokieDragon

VintageyGirl said:


> Jadies, I clanked Maleficent against the wall tiles while I was showering then again on the steel tap when brushing my teeth! They were not hard knocks. Just light clanks. I found that ceramic and steel Mohs may be higher than jade. Now I think there is a little white patch in the green that wasn’t there before . But I could be wrong. Shining light on it doesn’t show any cracks. Have you had similar experiences of knocking your jade and causing some “white patch” etc?? #paranoid
> Edit: I think it’s a surface scratch on closer examination. Maybe I can get Yokdee to buff it out?




Yes, do ask Yok Dee about it! This is terrible and I feel your distress


----------



## berniechocolate

VintageyGirl said:


> Jadies, I clanked Maleficent against the wall tiles while I was showering then again on the steel tap when brushing my teeth! They were not hard knocks. Just light clanks. I found that ceramic and steel Mohs may be higher than jade. Now I think there is a little white patch in the green that wasn’t there before . But I could be wrong. Shining light on it doesn’t show any cracks. Have you had similar experiences of knocking your jade and causing some “white patch” etc?? #paranoid
> Edit: I think it’s a surface scratch on closer examination. Maybe I can get Yokdee to buff it out?



It happen to me once. I was planking and forgot to take off a jade pendant once , then it kind of knock unto the floor .  The edges of the pendant looks like it’s got a very white spot . So I m not sure the friction causes it . It’s not really a crack or anything.

The rest of the pendant was ok , so I rub Johnson’s & Johnson’s baby oil generously over the pendant and left it in a cup overnight. Then I rinse it off in the morning . The jade look shiny and ok again .

My jade seller told me to do this occasionally . To keep jade moist and lustrous , especially those not worn often . Although jadeite is very strong , was advised not to leave it out in the sun ( who does ? Lol ) or swim with it too often , bleach in pool water is not very good for it .

Maybe can try it out ?


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> It happen to me once. I was planking and forgot to take off a jade pendant once , then it kind of knock unto the floor .  The edges of the pendant looks like it’s got a very white spot . So I m not sure the friction causes it . It’s not really a crack or anything.
> 
> The rest of the pendant was ok , so I rub Johnson’s & Johnson’s baby oil generously over the pendant and left it in a cup overnight. Then I rinse it off in the morning . The jade loom shiny and ok again .
> 
> My jade seller told me to do this occasionally . To keep jade moist and lustrous , especially those not worn often . Although jadeite is very strong , was advised not to leave it out in the sun ( who does ? Lol ) or swim with it too often , bleach in pool water is not very good for it .
> 
> Maybe can try it out ?


Thank you bernie, such good advice.  Thanks for sharing.  I definitely will be using the J & J baby oil.


----------



## VintageyGirl

berniechocolate said:


> It happen to me once. I was planking and forgot to take off a jade pendant once , then it kind of knock unto the floor .  The edges of the pendant looks like it’s got a very white spot . So I m not sure the friction causes it . It’s not really a crack or anything.
> 
> The rest of the pendant was ok , so I rub Johnson’s & Johnson’s baby oil generously over the pendant and left it in a cup overnight. Then I rinse it off in the morning . The jade loom shiny and ok again .
> 
> My jade seller told me to do this occasionally . To keep jade moist and lustrous , especially those not worn often . Although jadeite is very strong , was advised not to leave it out in the sun ( who does ? Lol ) or swim with it too often , bleach in pool water is not very good for it .
> 
> Maybe can try it out ?


Thank you so much!! I will definitely try it. I wear a bangle 24/7 now. Maybe I need to start taking it off at night! I do go for walks and runs in the sun with it and even lift weights with it tho I don’t swim nowadays. Good advice as usual Bernie! Thanks!


----------



## VintageyGirl

SmokieDragon said:


> Yes, do ask Yok Dee about it! This is terrible and I feel your distress


Thank you for the sympathy! I am really distressed and will try Bernie’s oiling suggestion and if doesn’t work, then go to Yok Dee!


----------



## berniechocolate

VintageyGirl said:


> Thank you so much!! I will definitely try it. I wear a bangle 24/7 now. Maybe I need to start taking it off at night! I do go for walks and runs in the sun with it and even lift weights with it tho I don’t swim nowadays. Good advice as usual Bernie! Thanks!



I think wearing your bangle to zzzzzzzzz , gentle sports like jogging all that okie ( as long as not contact sports will knock into it ) I have swam with it weekly with no issues too . Main issues is swimming pool water has bleach , but unless we are soaking in it for 24/7 . For Grade A bangle ( completely natural with no treatment)  , no issue with it for typical swimming .

But if it’s Grade B /C , because the internal structure already damaged by acids or bleaching . Bleach in swimming pool water might cause further disintegration .

yeah baby oil is mainly mineral oil , so u can rub some and leave it there for awhile , to see if it helps . But careful  because it’s abit oily and slippery .Put it in a place where it’s out of reach of kids . Washed it off with light soap , after overnight or a few hours .


----------



## berniechocolate

Silver Mom said:


> Thank you bernie, such good advice.  Thanks for sharing.  I definitely will be using the J & J baby oil.



just sharing ! Happy to


----------



## Junkenpo

VintageyGirl said:


> Happy Sunday! To complete my black jade acquisitions, a pair of omphacite black jade earrings! They are green when a bright light is shone through them. So interesting. Got them from AllAboutJade, great friendly service and fast delivery



Those earrings look great!  I love black jade and especially how a strong light can bring out the green sometimes.  I also love onyx.   Black stones and yellow gold is my favorite combo. 



berniechocolate said:


> I m into layering now with the smaller  jade pendants .



I love that fat little heart!  I like the look of layering, but I always get tangled when I try.  How do you keep your chains from tangling?  


estrellita said:


> Hello! is it possible for real jadeites NOT to have that unique ‘jadeite chime’? I have collected quite a few. Some with chimes, others none . My most recent purchase ($140) has no crack or hairline, but the chime is missing.



My smallest bangles donʻt have much of a chime.  Theyʻre from UJ, so I know theyʻre grade A, even if theyʻre not that fine a quality.  Both are strong, with big grains and are pretty opaque. My best jade bangle, though... you just run your fingertips lightly over it and you can hear that faint singing as the vibrations get started.  Reminds me of making the edge of a wine glass hum, haha.


----------



## VintageyGirl

berniechocolate said:


> I think wearing your bangle to zzzzzzzzz , gentle sports like jogging all that okie ( as long as not contact sports will knock into it ) I have swam with it weekly with no issues too . Main issues is swimming pool water has bleach , but unless we are soaking in it for 24/7 . For Grade A bangle ( completely natural with no treatment)  , no issue with it for typical swimming .
> 
> But if it’s Grade B /C , because the internal structure already damaged by acids or bleaching . Bleach in swimming pool water might cause further disintegration .
> 
> yeah baby oil is mainly mineral oil , so u can rub some and leave it there for awhile , to see if it helps . But careful  because it’s abit oily and slippery .Put it in a place where it’s out of reach of kids . Washed it off with light soap , after overnight or a few hours .


Maleficent is soaking in her J&J baby oil bath now. Lol. Since this morning. I went out to get a bottle. The whitish spot is still there tho maybe a little fainter? Not sure. And I’m not even sure if it was originally there or not?! I think maybe she’s 1mm bigger than my other bangles hence bang around more. Or maybe the rest of the bangles are either white or have strong creamy colours hence any spots are not so noticeable. Now I’m used to wearing a bangle 24/7 I think I will feel weird without one  really need to be more careful!


----------



## berniechocolate

VintageyGirl said:


> Maleficent is soaking in her J&J baby oil bath now. Lol. Since this morning. I went out to get a bottle. The whitish spot is still there tho maybe a little fainter? Not sure. And I’m not even sure if it was originally there or not?! I think maybe she’s 1mm bigger than my other bangles hence bang around more. Or maybe the rest of the bangles are either white or have strong creamy colours hence any spots are not so noticeable. Now I’m used to wearing a bangle 24/7 I think I will feel weird without one  really need to be more careful!



I try to wear my slightly bigger one on my right hand . Because my wrist really tiny 49/50 mm for round bangles haha .

somehow looks better than the right for me . I think the shape matters too .  If princess round I can squeeze on a 48mm ! Lol

I will feel totally odd without one so I push it up my arm if doing housework or washing plates etc . Shower or wash face also push it up .

The stuff we do to protect our jade


----------



## VintageyGirl

Junkenpo said:


> Those earrings look great!  I love black jade and especially how a strong light can bring out the green sometimes.  I also love onyx.   Black stones and yellow gold is my favorite combo.
> 
> 
> 
> I love that fat little heart!  I like the look of layering, but I always get tangled when I try.  How do you keep your chains from tangling?
> 
> 
> My smallest bangles donʻt have much of a chime.  Theyʻre from UJ, so I know theyʻre grade A, even if theyʻre not that fine a quality.  Both are strong, with big grains and are pretty opaque. My best jade bangle, though... you just run your fingertips lightly over it and you can hear that faint singing as the vibrations get started.  Reminds me of making the edge of a wine glass hum, haha.


Thanks! I like black and gold combi too. Very classic. It’s so interesting your finest bangle can make a singing noise just by running fingertips over it! Is it very translucent with very fine grains? Pls show if you can


----------



## VintageyGirl

berniechocolate said:


> I try to wear my slightly bigger one on my right hand . Because my wrist really tiny 49/50 mm for round bangles haha .
> 
> somehow looks better than the right for me . I think the shape matters too .  If princess round I can squeeze on a 48mm ! Lol
> 
> I will feel totally odd without one so I push it up my arm if doing housework or washing plates etc . Shower or wash face also push it up .
> 
> The stuff we do to protect our jade


Wow your wrist is very tiny! I reckon my right wrist can prob fit 50-51 if I really tried. My left can in fact fit 48 which I found out when trying a bangle at Yokdee. But so far my smallest which is a princess is around 52plus and need some lotion to get on right arm. Yes I try to push it up too but sometimes it slides down and clanks against the shower head! Omg. Really must try to be more careful and not so rough! Maleficent is now soaking in oil bath overnight. Haha.


----------



## SmokieDragon

berniechocolate said:


> I will feel totally odd without one so I push it up my arm if doing housework or washing plates etc . Shower or wash face also push it up .
> 
> The stuff we do to protect our jade





VintageyGirl said:


> Yes I try to push it up too but sometimes it slides down and clanks against the shower head! Omg. Really must try to be more careful and not so rough! Maleficent is now soaking in oil bath overnight. Haha.



And this is why I use my FOPEs - I'm not very careful and I did experience occasions when I got up from a chair in a meeting room, bangle slides down arm and hits metal handles of chair, shower head clanking, sink clanking, glass display cabinet clanking when talking too animatedly to an SA, clanking against work table when enthusiastically sanitising with alcohol wipes, clanking on meeting room table - well you get the picture, LOL! Well thankfully, everything was ok but now I want to have peace of mind too, hence the FOPEs


----------



## SmokieDragon

Junkenpo said:


> My smallest bangles donʻt have much of a chime.  Theyʻre from UJ, so I know theyʻre grade A, even if theyʻre not that fine a quality.  Both are strong, with big grains and are pretty opaque. My best jade bangle, though... you just run your fingertips lightly over it and you can hear that faint singing as the vibrations get started.  Reminds me of making the edge of a wine glass hum, haha.



What interesting observations! My smallest bangle (an oval lavender) also doesn't have much of a chime and is not that fine a quality. Now I can feel better about it  Your best jade bangle sounds amazing - I never knew jade could do that!


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> Those earrings look great!  I love black jade and especially how a strong light can bring out the green sometimes.  I also love onyx.   Black stones and yellow gold is my favorite combo.
> 
> 
> 
> I love that fat little heart!  I like the look of layering, but I always get tangled when I try.  How do you keep your chains from tangling?
> 
> 
> My smallest bangles donʻt have much of a chime.  Theyʻre from UJ, so I know theyʻre grade A, even if theyʻre not that fine a quality.  Both are strong, with big grains and are pretty opaque. My best jade bangle, though... you just run your fingertips lightly over it and you can hear that faint singing as the vibrations get started.  Reminds me of making the edge of a wine glass hum, haha.


Wow JKP, I never tried running fingertips lightly over bangle to hear vibrations.  Sounds cool.  Which one is your best bangle?  I am terrified to clink my bangles so I never tried knocking anything on them but this might be safe to do.


----------



## VintageyGirl

SmokieDragon said:


> And this is why I use my FOPEs - I'm not very careful and I did experience occasions when I got up from a chair in a meeting room, bangle slides down arm and hits metal handles of chair, shower head clanking, sink clanking, glass display cabinet clanking when talking too animatedly to an SA, clanking against work table when enthusiastically sanitising with alcohol wipes, clanking on meeting room table - well you get the picture, LOL! Well thankfully, everything was ok but now I want to have peace of mind too, hence the FOPEs


Haha now I don’t feel so bad about my clanking  your FOPES are the best but sooooo pricey!  did you ever experience any damage or “white spots” formed due to the clanking? I’m still perplexed by the “white spot” that I think was caused by my clanking but I’m not 100% sure.


----------



## VintageyGirl

VintageyGirl said:


> Haha now I don’t feel so bad about my clanking  your FOPES are the best but sooooo pricey!  did you ever experience any damage or “white spots” formed due to the clanking? I’m still perplexed by the “white spot” that I think was caused by my clanking but I’m not 100% sure.


Update: Took Maleficent out of baby bath this morning but whitish part still there. May need to ask Yokdee to examine under a loupe if it’s scratched. Or maybe it was inherent originally. Haha. But it certainly looks shiny and moist after the spa


----------



## SmokieDragon

VintageyGirl said:


> did you ever experience any damage or “white spots” formed due to the clanking? I’m still perplexed by the “white spot” that I think was caused by my clanking but I’m not 100% sure.



No, touch wood!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

VintageyGirl said:


> Jadies, I clanked Maleficent against the wall tiles while I was showering then again on the steel tap when brushing my teeth! They were not hard knocks. Just light clanks. I found that ceramic and steel Mohs may be higher than jade. Now I think there is a little white patch in the green that wasn’t there before . But I could be wrong. Shining light on it doesn’t show any cracks. Have you had similar experiences of knocking your jade and causing some “white patch” etc?? #paranoid
> Edit: I think it’s a surface scratch on closer examination. Maybe I can get Yokdee to buff it out?


Oof. Had that happen once with a guanyin pendant I wore (and still do), it clanked on my jade bracelet and has a tiny chip, definitely depressed me for a week 
Now of course jades are tough little fighters so a clank shouldn't be enough to form internal cracks. Since you mention that there's surface scratch, have you tried shining a light over the spot you may have clanked it on? They should appear in a form of an actual line going across or a rough dent/grainy bumpy like surface if it was a scratch. If it's a bunch of tiny little dots and lines scattered around then that's the result of polishing being uneven (which is definitely possible with the case of Maleficent/Peppermint since the grains seemed alittle coarse).


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Been quite a while, Purseforum hasn't given me notifications of post updates for some reason .
Storytime: Recently when I was off, I had to take my laptop to get fixed cause of a dead CPU + abhorrent sounds cause of it. There was a local Feng Shui shop that was stocked up full of jade ad couldn't help but just roam around the counter and displays, I felt weird doing so as well cause I literally felt like a shark doing so. I kept stumbling upon a brown jade carved into a rabbit and had to show one of my friends the carving. She called it a chocolate rabbit (for obvious reasons of it being brown ) I wish I could show you all the pics, but Purseforum isn't working in terms of uploading images .
I did buy it earlier today cause it was charming, it was on display next to 2 glutinous Qilin pairs as well and was pretty affordable despite looking and feeling dry, but a good ol' baby oil soak did the trick.


----------



## Silver Mom

AJadecent Angle said:


> Been quite a while, Purseforum hasn't given me notifications of post updates for some reason .
> Storytime: Recently when I was off, I had to take my laptop to get fixed cause of a dead CPU + abhorrent sounds cause of it. There was a local Feng Shui shop that was stocked up full of jade ad couldn't help but just roam around the counter and displays, I felt weird doing so as well cause I literally felt like a shark doing so. I kept stumbling upon a brown jade carved into a rabbit and had to show one of my friends the carving. She called it a chocolate rabbit (for obvious reasons of it being brown ) I wish I could show you all the pics, but Purseforum isn't working in terms of uploading images .
> I did buy it earlier today cause it was charming, it was on display next to 2 glutinous Qilin pairs as well and was pretty affordable despite looking and feeling dry, but a good ol' baby oil soak did the trick.


Please try to upload a picture.  I especially love to look at bunny rabbit jades.  They are adorable.  P.S.  If you tried uploading through Safari, there is always a problem with them.  I had to upload with Chrome to successfully get my pictures to upload.


----------



## Icyjade

Hello! Took pic of various green gems along with green jadeite. Never thought I would like green so much lol.



Top row L to R: emerald, jadeite, tsavorite
Bottom L to R: tsav, tsav, jadeite 

Taken around the house, near window and in shaded light.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Silver Mom said:


> Please try to upload a picture.  I especially love to look at bunny rabbit jades.  They are adorable.


Finally I was able to upload them.


----------



## VintageyGirl

Happy Weekend! Still wearing Maleficent! @SmokieDragon here’s my humble version of your FOPE bracelets ~ hand-made beaded bracelet from Nepal


----------



## VintageyGirl

AJadecent Angle said:


> Finally I was able to upload them.
> View attachment 5036208
> View attachment 5036209


It’s so cute!!! Choc caramel bunny! Just in time for Easter! Haha


----------



## VintageyGirl

Icyjade said:


> Hello! Took pic of various green gems along with green jadeite. Never thought I would like green so much lol.
> 
> View attachment 5036158
> 
> Top row L to R: emerald, jadeite, tsavorite
> Bottom L to R: tsav, tsav, jadeite
> 
> Taken around the house, near window and in shaded light.


Wow what a fab collection! Love the lavender cab surrounded by green cabs ring!! Gorgeous!


----------



## VintageyGirl

AJadecent Angle said:


> Oof. Had that happen once with a guanyin pendant I wore (and still do), it clanked on my jade bracelet and has a tiny chip, definitely depressed me for a week
> Now of course jades are tough little fighters so a clank shouldn't be enough to form internal cracks. Since you mention that there's surface scratch, have you tried shining a light over the spot you may have clanked it on? They should appear in a form of an actual line going across or a rough dent/grainy bumpy like surface if it was a scratch. If it's a bunch of tiny little dots and lines scattered around then that's the result of polishing being uneven (which is definitely possible with the case of Maleficent/Peppermint since the grains seemed alittle coarse).


Ouch a chip! I would be depressed too, just like I was slightly depressed over my perceived white spot. Actually now I think it may be inherent and not caused by the clanking. Seems a little fainter after the baby oil spa. It’s definitely not a major noticeable scratch line or uneven polishing. Actually Maleficent (thanks for naming her!) is very fine grained. It’s even finer than my glutinous icy one IMO. Can’t see the grains at all. It’s just the colour saturation is not evenly spread which gives it a water colour effect


----------



## AJadecent Angle

VintageyGirl said:


> Ouch a chip! I would be depressed too, just like I was slightly depressed over my perceived white spot. Actually now I think it may be inherent and not caused by the clanking. Seems a little fainter after the baby oil spa. It’s definitely not a major noticeable scratch line or uneven polishing. Actually Maleficent (thanks for naming her!) is very fine grained. It’s even finer than my glutinous icy one IMO. Can’t see the grains at all. It’s just the colour saturation is not evenly spread which gives it a water colour effect


No problem and that has happened to me as well, looking at every inch of the piece to check that nothing's affected at all!   
Cause after all we wouldn't want a beautiful piece to be affected cause of our stubbornness (especially our pricy pieces)


----------



## Silver Mom

AJadecent Angle said:


> Finally I was able to upload them.
> View attachment 5036208
> View attachment 5036209


Eeeeek I LOVE HER.  So ADORBS!


----------



## Silver Mom

Icyjade said:


> Hello! Took pic of various green gems along with green jadeite. Never thought I would like green so much lol.
> 
> View attachment 5036158
> 
> Top row L to R: emerald, jadeite, tsavorite
> Bottom L to R: tsav, tsav, jadeite
> 
> Taken around the house, near window and in shaded light.


WOW WOW WOW!  GORGEOUS


----------



## VintageyGirl

AJadecent Angle said:


> No problem and that has happened to me as well, looking at every inch of the piece to check that nothing's affected at all!
> Cause after all we wouldn't want a beautiful piece to be affected cause of our stubbornness (especially our pricy pieces)


On the contrary, i don’t dare to examine too closely in case I find other flaws!!  prefer to be in denial. Lol


----------



## SmokieDragon

Icyjade said:


> Hello! Took pic of various green gems along with green jadeite. Never thought I would like green so much lol.
> 
> View attachment 5036158
> 
> Top row L to R: emerald, jadeite, tsavorite
> Bottom L to R: tsav, tsav, jadeite
> 
> Taken around the house, near window and in shaded light.



Absolutely beautiful! I love how your tsavorites look like an emeralds too! BTW, in the top row, is your jadeite ring from Huen's? They featured it on IG recently! It's truly jaw-dropping!


----------



## SmokieDragon

VintageyGirl said:


> Happy Weekend! Still wearing Maleficent! @SmokieDragon here’s my humble version of your FOPE bracelets ~ hand-made beaded bracelet from Nepal



That's a lovely bracelet and pairs so well with Maleficent!  Did you get your bracelet from Etsy?


----------



## VintageyGirl

SmokieDragon said:


> That's a lovely bracelet and pairs so well with Maleficent!  Did you get your bracelet from Etsy?


Thank you! I hv several such bracelets of different colours. I got them from an independent boutique in Singapore a few years ago. I never thought to stack it with jade bangle until yesterday haha


----------



## Icyjade

VintageyGirl said:


> Wow what a fab collection! Love the lavender cab surrounded by green cabs ring!! Gorgeous!





Silver Mom said:


> WOW WOW WOW!  GORGEOUS



Thank you ladies!

@VintageyGirl  It’s a whitish jadeite set with (i imperial jadeite green cabs in the halo.



SmokieDragon said:


> Absolutely beautiful! I love how your tsavorites look like an emeralds too! BTW, in the top row, is your jadeite ring from Huen's? They featured it on IG recently! It's truly jaw-dropping!



Oh no, I got it from a HK vendor during a Singapore jewelry show. This one:




__





						DEJADE JEWELLERY (@dejadejewellery) • Instagram photos and videos
					






					instagram.com
				




They had so many beautiful imperial jadeite during that show. I was so mesmerized by those beautiful greens. But really unaffordable so I got my more affordable ring instead

Ah found it. Was in 2019. Just to share some old eye candy:


----------



## VintageyGirl

Icyjade said:


> Thank you ladies!
> 
> @VintageyGirl  It’s a whitish jadeite set with (i imperial jadeite green cabs in the halo.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, I got it from a HK vendor during a Singapore jewelry show. This one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEJADE JEWELLERY (@dejadejewellery) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instagram.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had so many beautiful imperial jadeite during that show. I was so mesmerized by those beautiful greens. But really unaffordable so I got my more affordable ring instead
> 
> Ah found it. Was in 2019. Just to share some old eye candy:
> View attachment 5037445
> View attachment 5037446


Such a lovely ring  HKD 480,000 for those earrings!!!!!


----------



## Icyjade

VintageyGirl said:


> Such a lovely ring  HKD 480,000 for those earrings!!!!!



At jewelry shows typically the sticker price isn’t the final price. Depending on the vendor the “discounted price” can go down considerably. That said, the imperials were stunningly beautiful. I think I tried the rings too but no pics cos I was too mesmerized by them. Hence just the earrings pic.

These haven’t been out for a long time. Wearing with jadeite bracelets and a hetian nephrite bangle:





Really love the greens, tiny as they are. Hope to have a ring in that color one day!


----------



## VintageyGirl

Icyjade said:


> At jewelry shows typically the sticker price isn’t the final price. Depending on the vendor the “discounted price” can go down considerably. That said, the imperials were stunningly beautiful. I think I tried the rings too but no pics cos I was too mesmerized by them. Hence just the earrings pic.
> 
> These haven’t been out for a long time. Wearing with jadeite bracelets and a hetian nephrite bangle:
> 
> View attachment 5037525
> View attachment 5037526
> View attachment 5037527
> 
> Really love the greens, tiny as they are. Hope to have a ring in that color one day!


Too gorgeous! The bangle and bracelets are beautiful!


----------



## VintageyGirl

My layers today. With a cute jadeite pendant which AllAboutJade gave me as a gift with my omphacite earrings  I think it’s a peach but hubby says peaches don’t have leaves like that lol. Layering inspired by you @berniechocolate


----------



## AJadecent Angle

VintageyGirl said:


> My layers today. With a cute jadeite pendant which AllAboutJade gave me as a gift with my omphacite earrings  I think it’s a peach but hubby says peaches don’t have leaves like that lol. Layering inspired by you @berniechocolate


I think those are lucky pouches/bags where those are symbols of wealth and fortune. Their silhouettes are similar to that of a peach since they’re both round and plump, but with the lucky pouch they’re usually stuffed with gold coins or valuables inside. Probably why you mistook them for peaches.


----------



## VintageyGirl

AJadecent Angle said:


> I think those are lucky pouches/bags where those are symbols of wealth and fortune. Their silhouettes are similar to that of a peach since they’re both round and plump, but with the lucky pouch they’re usually stuffed with gold coins or valuables inside. Probably why you mistook them for peaches.


Lucky pouches for wealth and fortune work as well!


----------



## Icyjade

AJadecent Angle said:


> I think those are lucky pouches/bags where those are symbols of wealth and fortune. Their silhouettes are similar to that of a peach since they’re both round and plump, but with the lucky pouch they’re usually stuffed with gold coins or valuables inside. Probably why you mistook them for peaches.



I can never figure out jadeite carvings once they are a bit more abstract. Usually I ask what they are and then squint at the carving wondering how to see [insert animal/flower/object name] after the vendor tells me what the carving is supposed to be


----------



## SmokieDragon

Icyjade said:


> At jewelry shows typically the sticker price isn’t the final price. Depending on the vendor the “discounted price” can go down considerably. That said, the imperials were stunningly beautiful. I think I tried the rings too but no pics cos I was too mesmerized by them. Hence just the earrings pic.
> 
> These haven’t been out for a long time. Wearing with jadeite bracelets and a hetian nephrite bangle:
> 
> View attachment 5037525
> View attachment 5037526
> View attachment 5037527
> 
> Really love the greens, tiny as they are. Hope to have a ring in that color one day!



Thanks so much for all the beautiful pictures! Your bracelets are so beautiful too!


----------



## VintageyGirl

AJadecent Angle said:


> I think those are lucky pouches/bags where those are symbols of wealth and fortune. Their silhouettes are similar to that of a peach since they’re both round and plump, but with the lucky pouch they’re usually stuffed with gold coins or valuables inside. Probably why you mistook them for peaches.


Update: I asked AllAboutJade what it is and she says it’s a peach


----------



## Kindness4

My everyday jadeite bangle, love them ❤ enjoy wearing .


----------



## AJadecent Angle

VintageyGirl said:


> Update: I asked AllAboutJade what it is and she says it’s a peach


Quite a wonky but lovable peach then!


----------



## Kindness4

Kindness4 said:


> Special when mining is cut down of production too.i was wondering about does it matter who u buy jade from?do u think that there energy is on stones they sell ?


I've heard that mines are closed due to cov19 so hard to get jadeite now more  than ever. My buyer said very hard to purchase jadeite from mines so limited good quality jadeite is available nowadays


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Kindness4 said:


> I've heard that mines are closed due to cov19 so hard to get jadeite now more  than ever. My buyer said very hard to purchase jadeite from mines so limited good quality jadeite is available nowadays


That and what's happening in Myanmar right now... Which is incredibly depressing to know that there's nothing we can do to prevent it. 
Only hoping that it gets better. Especially since I've had a chat with matsalice earlier today and she said exactly the same thing your buyer said; especially since she can't make any money from purchasing and cutting the jade roughs into bangles and pendants last year and now.


----------



## Icyjade

See, Kathyjade calls this a peach but it looks like a strawberry to me


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Icyjade said:


> View attachment 5038358
> 
> 
> See, Kathyjade calls this a peach but it looks like a strawberry to me


Agreed, the fact that it isn’t rounder and it’s end looks flat/blunt just makes it look like a strawberry.


----------



## berniechocolate

VintageyGirl said:


> My layers today. With a cute jadeite pendant which AllAboutJade gave me as a gift with my omphacite earrings  I think it’s a peach but hubby says peaches don’t have leaves like that lol. Layering inspired by you @berniechocolate



So pretty ! I think the mini peach is really cute with the rest of the necklaces . Wanted to reply earlier but felt abit under the weather after 1st dose of Moderna jab , sore arm !

Thankfully I usually wear my bangles on my right hand so no issues switching bangles on my right. 




Icyjade said:


> View attachment 5038358
> 
> 
> See, Kathyjade calls this a peach but it looks like a strawberry to me



This is so cute ! It’s very plumb but I imagine it would be a heavy weight for daily wearing!  Kathy jade has got pretty neat stuff on eBay . But sometimes alittle $$$ .  I think they are from Taiwan (? ) Maybe when the pandemic clears can try visiting them!


----------



## VintageyGirl

berniechocolate said:


> So pretty ! I think the mini peach is really cute with the rest of the necklaces . Wanted to reply earlier but felt abit under the weather after 1st dose of Moderna jab , sore arm !
> 
> Thankfully I usually wear my bangles on my right hand so no issues switching bangles on my right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is so cute ! It’s very plumb but I imagine it would be a heavy weight for daily wearing!  Kathy jade has got pretty neat stuff on eBay . But sometimes alittle $$$ .  I think they are from Taiwan (? ) Maybe when the pandemic clears can try visiting them!


Hope you feel better soon! Yay for getting the jab! I’m still waiting for my appt!


----------



## ILoveOrange

VintageyGirl said:


> Jadies, Maleficent aka Peppermint is here! Also tried on a full black one but Maleficent is of more translucent quality and finer grains. So she came home with me. With a black jadeite pendant  ps shes the one that’s further away from my hand. Half smoky black and half green (colours look more intense in seller’s photos which I posted before but I’m happy with it  )
> 
> View attachment 5025140
> 
> 
> View attachment 5025141


Wow. I never would had expected such drastic change in color. Just stunning!


----------



## ILoveOrange

Icyjade said:


> Enjoying my green jadeite ring today.
> View attachment 5030352
> 
> 
> With what has become a necessity for going out and is also green...
> 
> I’ve found it hard to buy greens online and this ring reminds me why whenever I wear it... same ring, various different lighting...
> 
> View attachment 5030353


Be still my heart! Wow. No matter the lightening, it's still a beautiful green.


----------



## ILoveOrange

berniechocolate said:


> I m into layering now with the smaller  jade pendants .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5031208
> View attachment 5031209
> View attachment 5031210
> View attachment 5031211


So deliciously delicate. Very elegant.


----------



## ILoveOrange

Icyjade said:


> Hello! Took pic of various green gems along with green jadeite. Never thought I would like green so much lol.
> 
> View attachment 5036158
> 
> Top row L to R: emerald, jadeite, tsavorite
> Bottom L to R: tsav, tsav, jadeite
> 
> Taken around the house, near window and in shaded light.


Omg! That is quite a beautiful collection!


----------



## ILoveOrange

Kindness4 said:


> My everyday jadeite bangle, love them ❤ enjoy wearing .



That is quite a stack. I love the white carved bangle.


----------



## ILoveOrange

Icyjade said:


> View attachment 5038358
> 
> 
> See, Kathyjade calls this a peach but it looks like a strawberry to me



I don't even know what it looks like to me....a heart?


Icyjade said:


> View attachment 5038358
> 
> 
> See, Kathyjade calls this a peach but it looks like a strawberry to me



I don't even know what it looks like to me...a heart?


----------



## ILoveOrange

What i am wearing today. I changed out my wide green nephrite bangle to this thin Jadite bangle. Felt like wearing something more delicate.


----------



## lehu07

Added some new items to my collection. I seem to gravitate to pieces with yellowish tinges these days.
Love the colour yellow. Just like my lemons from my lemon tree...cheery colour


----------



## VintageyGirl

lehu07 said:


> Added some new items to my collection. I seem to gravitate to pieces with yellowish tinges these days.
> Love the colour yellow. Just like my lemons from my lemon tree...cheery colour
> View attachment 5040352
> 
> View attachment 5040353
> 
> View attachment 5040354
> 
> View attachment 5040355
> 
> View attachment 5040356


The yellow bangle is very pretty! I have been looking for a yellow and white one too but haven’t found. Doggy is cute with the lemon


----------



## lehu07

VintageyGirl said:


> The yellow bangle is very pretty! I have been looking for a yellow and white one too but haven’t found. Doggy is cute with the lemon


I would love to get an icy yellow in the future but probably need to save some $$ first...


----------



## SmokieDragon

lehu07 said:


> Added some new items to my collection. I seem to gravitate to pieces with yellowish tinges these days.
> Love the colour yellow. Just like my lemons from my lemon tree...cheery colour
> View attachment 5040352
> 
> View attachment 5040353
> 
> View attachment 5040354
> 
> View attachment 5040355
> 
> View attachment 5040356



Lovely bangle and good-looking doggy!


----------



## ILoveOrange

lehu07 said:


> Added some new items to my collection. I seem to gravitate to pieces with yellowish tinges these days.
> Love the colour yellow. Just like my lemons from my lemon tree...cheery colour
> View attachment 5040352
> 
> View attachment 5040353
> 
> View attachment 5040354
> 
> View attachment 5040355
> 
> View attachment 5040356


Beautiful yellow bangle! I love the touch of sunshine in it.


----------



## Icyjade

Hi ladies, still feeling green and dug out jadeite studs to go with the bracelets and ring.


----------



## berniechocolate

lehu07 said:


> Added some new items to my collection. I seem to gravitate to pieces with yellowish tinges these days.
> Love the colour yellow. Just like my lemons from my lemon tree...cheery colour
> View attachment 5040352
> 
> View attachment 5040353
> 
> View attachment 5040354
> 
> View attachment 5040355
> 
> View attachment 5040356



So fresh and lemony. I ❤️ Yellows . Really brighthen up outfits !




ILoveOrange said:


> What i am wearing today. I changed out my wide green nephrite bangle to this thin Jadite bangle. Felt like wearing something more delicate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5039944



Thin ones are delicate and very feminine. They be lovely with other trinkets without being too overwhelming too .


----------



## berniechocolate

Icyjade said:


> Hi ladies, still feeling green and dug out jadeite studs to go with the bracelets and ring.
> View attachment 5042432




This is dope , so sharp the green !


----------



## SmokieDragon

I’ve decided that if one day I get tired of changing my bangles, this one will be THE ONE for the rest of my life hehe


----------



## berniechocolate

Bought a pink jadeite donut for mom in law’s birthday. Got the jeweller to set a yellow & white gold diamond bail so and can wear it with either yellow or white gold necklace. I think donuts are lovely when worn in such a way when it doesn’t flip .


----------



## berniechocolate

SmokieDragon said:


> I’ve decided that if one day I get tired of changing my bangles, this one will be THE ONE for the rest of my life hehe
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042655
> View attachment 5042657



Love the ombré effect of gradation shades of lavender and mint green!


----------



## udalrike

Bernie, such a lovely pendant! 
But I must say that YOU were the one who inspired me to wear it the way it can flip!  
I enjoy to choose between 2 sides as much as I like!


----------



## udalrike

Here:


----------



## udalrike

Smokie, I can see why you chose this bangle!! Beautiful!


----------



## udalrike

Wearing these little colorful "eggs" for Easter.
Had to add some jade beads too...


----------



## udalrike

In the sun


----------



## VintageyGirl

udalrike said:


> Wearing these little colorful "eggs" for Easter.
> Had to add some jade beads too...


Lovely Easter stack! Happy Easter, Uli!


----------



## VintageyGirl

SmokieDragon said:


> I’ve decided that if one day I get tired of changing my bangles, this one will be THE ONE for the rest of my life hehe
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042655
> View attachment 5042657


Pretty bangle to settle down with haha. Best of both worlds with the lavender and green! The dark green spot adds a spot of interest.


----------



## VintageyGirl

berniechocolate said:


> Bought a pink jadeite donut for mom in law’s birthday. Got the jeweller to set a yellow & white gold diamond bail so and can wear it with either yellow or white gold necklace. I think donuts are lovely when worn in such a way when it doesn’t flip .
> 
> View attachment 5042687
> View attachment 5042690
> View attachment 5042691
> View attachment 5042692


Never seen such a plump donut before. Good thinking on the WG/YG setting. Is it pink more than lavender in daylight?


----------



## VintageyGirl

Since it’s Easter, I’m contemplating a icy jade bunny to be set into a bracelet. But haven’t quite decided as I feel the bunny carving is not so clear and hv to look quite closely to see the bunny haha. What do you all think?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Icyjade said:


> Hi ladies, still feeling green and dug out jadeite studs to go with the bracelets and ring.
> View attachment 5042432



Yay for green! Such beautiful pieces


----------



## SmokieDragon

udalrike said:


> Here:



Lovely green donut


----------



## SmokieDragon

berniechocolate said:


> Love the ombré effect of gradation shades of lavender and mint green!



Thanks so much! That's the best way to describe it! It really has an ombre effect! 



udalrike said:


> Smokie, I can see why you chose this bangle!! Beautiful!



Thanks so much! I was attracted to the lavender patch online and the ombreness didn't really come across. So was pleasantly surprised when I received it 



VintageyGirl said:


> Pretty bangle to settle down with haha. Best of both worlds with the lavender and green! The dark green spot adds a spot of interest.



Thanks so much! There's another spot on the bangle


----------



## SmokieDragon

berniechocolate said:


> Bought a pink jadeite donut for mom in law’s birthday. Got the jeweller to set a yellow & white gold diamond bail so and can wear it with either yellow or white gold necklace. I think donuts are lovely when worn in such a way when it doesn’t flip .
> 
> View attachment 5042687
> View attachment 5042690
> View attachment 5042691
> View attachment 5042692



Beautiful! I have a Guatemalan lavender donut that I haven't set and it does disturb me that it flips! Even though my chain is clean, the edges of the donut became grey. But I feel apprehensive to set it cos I don't know where to do that here. I guess it can remain my one unset donut


----------



## SmokieDragon

VintageyGirl said:


> Since it’s Easter, I’m contemplating a icy jade bunny to be set into a bracelet. But haven’t quite decided as I feel the bunny carving is not so clear and hv to look quite closely to see the bunny haha. What do you all think?



I can see it's a bunny  Wonder how it would look if you set a diamond as its eye.


----------



## berniechocolate

udalrike said:


> Here:





udalrike said:


> Wearing these little colorful "eggs" for Easter.
> Had to add some jade beads too...



So cheerful , these stacks are typical of your bold style ! The donut looks so pretty and vivid . I still have the cobalt blue lapis lazuli one u gave me ! 



VintageyGirl said:


> Never seen such a plump donut before. Good thinking on the WG/YG setting. Is it pink more than lavender in daylight?



Lavender always almost photograph more vividly in pictures . It’s more of a pale pinkish lavender in real life . More like the first picture in box




VintageyGirl said:


> Since it’s Easter, I’m contemplating a icy jade bunny to be set into a bracelet. But haven’t quite decided as I feel the bunny carving is not so clear and hv to look quite closely to see the bunny haha. What do you all think?



The iciness is lovely,I can see that it’s a bunny . But I guess for item to be very representative sometimes a bigger specimen will be clearer , easy for the carving to show up it’s details . But then since it’s decidedly smaller in size just to be a bracelet charm , then it’s better to be more intricate and tiny . Otherwise u might be banging it against the table or it might swing against stuff too much .

I think it’s very icy and lovely.




SmokieDragon said:


> Beautiful! I have a Guatemalan lavender donut that I haven't set and it does disturb me that it flips! Even though my chain is clean, the edges of the donut became grey. But I feel apprehensive to set it cos I don't know where to do that here. I guess it can remain my one unset donut



Actually worn casually , with a necklace loop around it , it’s youngish and lovely .  But as my mother in law belongs to the more senior age group . I m afraid she might find it casual because she’s always accessorizing in diamonds .

Casual is cool but style is abit like Silver Mom , she loves diamond accented pendants . So just thought of surprising her ! Haha


----------



## Icyjade

VintageyGirl said:


> Since it’s Easter, I’m contemplating a icy jade bunny to be set into a bracelet. But haven’t quite decided as I feel the bunny carving is not so clear and hv to look quite closely to see the bunny haha. What do you all think?



If you are having doubts, then maybe not?

Ok I’m struggling to see the bunny too but then again peaches look like strawberries to me so I’m not qualified to assess any carvings


----------



## berniechocolate

SmokieDragon said:


> Beautiful! I have a Guatemalan lavender donut that I haven't set and it does disturb me that it flips! Even though my chain is clean, the edges of the donut became grey. But I feel apprehensive to set it cos I don't know where to do that here. I guess it can remain my one unset donut



The pink donut is actually set by my Hk jeweler in Hk and send back via mail .

But I do know a jewelry shop in People park Centre in Singapore  . The shop owner is a Hongkonger who sort of migrated from Hk and he’s a PR now .  He has did simple diamond bails or just plain. 18k White/ yellow  gold for me in the past .

U can bring him your pendant to see if he can materialize your design . If you are in Singapore .


----------



## AJadecent Angle

You guys showing of your collection really makes me ecstatic for tomorrow where I get to pickup a large package full of nephrites and I can't wait to show it all to you.


----------



## Junkenpo

Aloha jadies!

I hope everyone is having a happy Easter weekend.   I just got a package in the mail and I wanted to share...!

After the last posting of a jade storage box, I took a plunge and waded back into Taobao and AliExpress and found one for my bangles.  I donʻt actually remember which site or even seller I made the purchase from, but Iʻm pretty happy with it.  It even came with a card to measure bangle sizes. 

So.... Hereʻs a family shot of my bangles in their new home. The three in the top right corner are agate bangles, not jade. And I brought my nephrite bangle to work and accidentally left it in my desk.


----------



## Icyjade

Junkenpo said:


> Aloha jadies!
> 
> I hope everyone is having a happy Easter weekend.   I just got a package in the mail and I wanted to share...!
> 
> After the last posting of a jade storage box, I took a plunge and waded back into Taobao and AliExpress and found one for my bangles.  I donʻt actually remember which site or even seller I made the purchase from, but Iʻm pretty happy with it.  It even came with a card to measure bangle sizes.
> 
> So.... Hereʻs a family shot of my bangles in their new home. The three in the top right corner are agate bangles, not jade. And I brought my nephrite bangle to work and accidentally left it in my desk.


Wow!! The box looks very pro! Has lock and everything


----------



## berniechocolate

Junkenpo said:


> Aloha jadies!
> 
> I hope everyone is having a happy Easter weekend.   I just got a package in the mail and I wanted to share...!
> 
> After the last posting of a jade storage box, I took a plunge and waded back into Taobao and AliExpress and found one for my bangles.  I donʻt actually remember which site or even seller I made the purchase from, but Iʻm pretty happy with it.  It even came with a card to measure bangle sizes.
> 
> So.... Hereʻs a family shot of my bangles in their new home. The three in the top right corner are agate bangles, not jade. And I brought my nephrite bangle to work and accidentally left it in my desk.



it’s really neat and organized ! What a huge stash !


----------



## VintageyGirl

Junkenpo said:


> Aloha jadies!
> 
> I hope everyone is having a happy Easter weekend.   I just got a package in the mail and I wanted to share...!
> 
> After the last posting of a jade storage box, I took a plunge and waded back into Taobao and AliExpress and found one for my bangles.  I donʻt actually remember which site or even seller I made the purchase from, but Iʻm pretty happy with it.  It even came with a card to measure bangle sizes.
> 
> So.... Hereʻs a family shot of my bangles in their new home. The three in the top right corner are agate bangles, not jade. And I brought my nephrite bangle to work and accidentally left it in my desk.


What a perfect box to house a perfect collection! So interesting that your bangles look like different sizes. Did you find the one you left in the office?!


----------



## SmokieDragon

berniechocolate said:


> The pink donut is actually set by my Hk jeweler in Hk and send back via mail .
> 
> But I do know a jewelry shop in People park Centre in Singapore  . The shop owner is a Hongkonger who sort of migrated from Hk and he’s a PR now .  He has did simple diamond bails or just plain. 18k White/ yellow  gold for me in the past .
> 
> U can bring him your pendant to see if he can materialize your design . If you are in Singapore .



Thanks for the recommendation but I'm in Malaysia


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Alright as promised. Welcome to the new addition of my jade family!


----------



## Junkenpo

VintageyGirl said:


> What a perfect box to house a perfect collection! So interesting that your bangles look like different sizes. Did you find the one you left in the office?!



I'll be able to pick up the one left behind on Monday, haha.  Many of my bangles donʻt fit over my hand right now, because of my weight gain, but I like to take them out and admire them.  

I do have different size bangles... I like fat princess shapes the best, and I didnʻt know what the best size was when I first started collecting. When I'm at a proper weight, 50-52 are most comfortable, but if I like a color or pattern (especially carved bangles), and it fits my budget, Iʻll consider it. 

Hereʻs a repost of the one I left at work from a few years back


----------



## VintageyGirl

AJadecent Angle said:


> Alright as promised. Welcome to the new addition of my jade family!
> View attachment 5043914
> View attachment 5043915
> View attachment 5043916
> View attachment 5043917
> View attachment 5043918


Oh my!! What a loot!! Every single piece is so gorgeous I don’t know where to look!! You are the only one I know who gets 6 pieces in a single shipment. Now I don’t feel so bad about my indulgences  I esp love the white beads and bangle. Been looking for big white beads. Congrats on all the beauties!!


----------



## VintageyGirl

Junkenpo said:


> I'll be able to pick up the one left behind on Monday, haha.  Many of my bangles donʻt fit over my hand right now, because of my weight gain, but I like to take them out and admire them.
> 
> I do have different size bangles... I like fat princess shapes the best, and I didnʻt know what the best size was when I first started collecting. When I'm at a proper weight, 50-52 are most comfortable, but if I like a color or pattern (especially carved bangles), and it fits my budget, Iʻll consider it.
> 
> Hereʻs a repost of the one I left at work from a few years back


Love it! Is it nephrite or jadeite? The colour patterning is so unique.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

VintageyGirl said:


> Oh my!! What a loot!! Every single piece is so gorgeous I don’t know where to look!! You are the only one I know who gets 6 pieces in a single shipment. Now I don’t feel so bad about my indulgences  I esp love the white beads and bangle. Been looking for big white beads. Congrats on all the beauties!!


Thanks! It was definitely worth the wait outside for 20 mins in the cold (seriously why's it winter still in NY in spring month?   )
The white beads definitely look flawless in pic but has alot of rough bumps and surfacing stonelines. I still love it nonetheless, especially when it was surprisingly lightweight for the size of it.


----------



## Junkenpo

VintageyGirl said:


> Love it! Is it nephrite or jadeite? The colour patterning is so unique.


 
Nephrite!  Itʻs a yukon snow nephrite from JadeDivers (Allen Spehar).   It was his first time making a princess round.  He said he had to upgrade his equipment after it. 

More reposts











And a shot of when my collection was slightly smaller...


----------



## VintageyGirl

AJadecent Angle said:


> Thanks! It was definitely worth the wait outside for 20 mins in the cold (seriously why's it winter still in NY in spring month?   )
> The white beads definitely look flawless in pic but has alot of rough bumps and surfacing stonelines. I still love it nonetheless, especially when it was surprisingly lightweight for the size of it.


Are the green and grey bangles nephrite too? I like the colour patterns on the green bangle too. Are you happy with all the pieces?


----------



## VintageyGirl

Junkenpo said:


> Nephrite!  Itʻs a yukon snow nephrite from JadeDivers (Allen Spehar).   It was his first time making a princess round.  He said he had to upgrade his equipment after it.
> 
> More reposts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a shot of when my collection was slightly smaller...


Gorgeous all! I’m still waiting for Allan to get back to me on a butterscotch nephrite bangle I wanted him to make. And wondering if I should just get the ready made princess instead haha. I find it a little slimmer than I’m used to at 7mm or so only.


----------



## SmokieDragon

VintageyGirl said:


> Gorgeous all! I’m still waiting for Allan to get back to me on a butterscotch nephrite bangle I wanted him to make. And wondering if I should just get the ready made princess instead haha. I find it a little slimmer than I’m used to at 7mm or so only.



From my experience with him, he hasn't forgotten but real life has gotten in the way. That's what happened with a lavender Guatemalan donut he made for me last year. After 2 months of him agreeing to make the donut, still no word from him so I dropped him a line on Etsy. He said that he still needed a little more time so I waited and in the end, he came through and my donut arrived at the office on my birthday


----------



## ILoveOrange

berniechocolate said:


> Bought a pink jadeite donut for mom in law’s birthday. Got the jeweller to set a yellow & white gold diamond bail so and can wear it with either yellow or white gold necklace. I think donuts are lovely when worn in such a way when it doesn’t flip .
> 
> View attachment 5042687
> View attachment 5042690
> View attachment 5042691
> View attachment 5042692


That's ingenious. I love it. The option to wear it both side.


----------



## ILoveOrange

Junkenpo said:


> Aloha jadies!
> 
> I hope everyone is having a happy Easter weekend.   I just got a package in the mail and I wanted to share...!
> 
> After the last posting of a jade storage box, I took a plunge and waded back into Taobao and AliExpress and found one for my bangles.  I donʻt actually remember which site or even seller I made the purchase from, but Iʻm pretty happy with it.  It even came with a card to measure bangle sizes.
> 
> So.... Hereʻs a family shot of my bangles in their new home. The three in the top right corner are agate bangles, not jade. And I brought my nephrite bangle to work and accidentally left it in my desk.


Gorgeous! And it fits all the extra wide bangles including the think skinnier!


----------



## ILoveOrange

AJadecent Angle said:


> Alright as promised. Welcome to the new addition of my jade family!
> View attachment 5043914
> View attachment 5043915
> View attachment 5043916
> View attachment 5043917
> View attachment 5043918


That is a beautiful chunky white princess! 

And I love the honey one too!


----------



## ILoveOrange

Hi Jadies, I am wondering what your experiences are regarding the following: I've been irresistibly drawn to purchase a few bangles in the past that's 1mm-2mm smaller (so 59mm-60mm) than the smallest i can currently wear, which is a 61mm with the thought that when/if I lose at least 15lbs-20lbs they'll fit me, but how realistic is this hope? Have you guys found that your bangle size decrease significantly with weight loss? Do I still have hope that I'll one day be able to put on the beautiful bangles I'm not able to today with weight loss? I figure if my bangle size can increase with weight gain, why wouldn't it decrease with weight loss right?


----------



## Junkenpo

ILoveOrange said:


> Hi Jadies, I am wondering what your experiences are regarding the following: I've been irresistibly drawn to purchase a few bangles in the past that's 1mm-2mm smaller (so 59mm-60mm) than the smallest i can currently wear, which is a 61mm with the thought that when/if I lose at least 15lbs-20lbs they'll fit me, but how realistic is this hope? Have you guys found that your bangle size decrease significantly with weight loss? Do I still have hope that I'll one day be able to put on the beautiful bangles I'm not able to today with weight loss? I figure if my bangle size can increase with weight gain, why wouldn't it decrease with weight loss right?




I can speak to this.  Iʻve been overweight for the last 15 years. I started collecting jade about 8 years ago, when I was not quite so overweight as I am now.  Eight years ago, I was able to slip 50-51mm bracelets on my left wrist and 52+ over my right hand.  I have definitely put on at least 20lbs during the pandemic & Iʻm slowly losing it again.  I put on a bangle last march that I normally have no issues getting on/off, that will not come off because my hand is too puffy.  Iʻm hoping that when the weight loss is complete, Iʻll be able to take it off so I can start swapping my bangles again!

A bit of how a bangle fits can also be hand flexibility and pain tolerance.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

ILoveOrange said:


> Hi Jadies, I am wondering what your experiences are regarding the following: I've been irresistibly drawn to purchase a few bangles in the past that's 1mm-2mm smaller (so 59mm-60mm) than the smallest i can currently wear, which is a 61mm with the thought that when/if I lose at least 15lbs-20lbs they'll fit me, but how realistic is this hope? Have you guys found that your bangle size decrease significantly with weight loss? Do I still have hope that I'll one day be able to put on the beautiful bangles I'm not able to today with weight loss? I figure if my bangle size can increase with weight gain, why wouldn't it decrease with weight loss right?


Definitely sounds like a realistic goal, similarly to wanting to lose weight to put on a dream dress you always wanted to wear. I can definitely attest to that where I’ve lifted weights and held squats daily to shed the fat off. Now I get to put on bangles that I normally couldn’t get at without it getting stuck onto the meaty part of my thumb cause of my previous weight.


----------



## ILoveOrange

Junkenpo said:


> I can speak to this.  Iʻve been overweight for the last 15 years. I started collecting jade about 8 years ago, when I was not quite so overweight as I am now.  Eight years ago, I was able to slip 50-51mm bracelets on my left wrist and 52+ over my right hand.  I have definitely put on at least 20lbs during the pandemic & Iʻm slowly losing it again.  I put on a bangle last march that I normally have no issues getting on/off, that will not come off because my hand is too puffy.  Iʻm hoping that when the weight loss is complete, Iʻll be able to take it off so I can start swapping my bangles again!
> 
> A bit of how a bangle fits can also be hand flexibility and pain tolerance.



My hands are pretty flexible which is why I can put a size 61mm on with a little pain as a tight squeeze.  A size 61mm sits really close to my hands, right below the wrist bony part so it's a nice close fit for me that I love. At this point, I could try to slip on a 60mm with soap water and more pain but it would have to be my forever bangle because I don't think it would ever come off again. @Junkenpo, thank you for giving me hope that I can one day put the smaller sizes on.


----------



## ILoveOrange

AJadecent Angle said:


> Definitely sounds like a realistic goal, similarly to wanting to lose weight to put on a dream dress you always wanted to wear. I can definitely attest to that where I’ve lifted weights and held squats daily to shed the fat off. Now I get to put on bangles that I normally couldn’t get at without it getting stuck onto the meaty part of my thumb cause of my previous weight.



@AJadecent Angle thank you for giving me hope. I figured 1-2mm difference was being reasonable and realistic of me in aiming on fitting with some weight-loss. Lol, there are lots of beautiful bangles in size 55mm-57mm that I loved but knew I would never be able to fit into. One day I can wear my 59mm-60mm then!


----------



## ILoveOrange

@Junkenpo please let us know how it goes with getting your stuck bangle off. I know right now every week or so I wiggle whuchever is my favorite bangle off & on just to make sure I can because I wear such a close fitted size. Around that certain time of the month when I can't get it off/on again I get a panicky feeling.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Another picture of the lavender and mint green ombré effect. Very calming to me


----------



## Icyjade

ILoveOrange said:


> Hi Jadies, I am wondering what your experiences are regarding the following: I've been irresistibly drawn to purchase a few bangles in the past that's 1mm-2mm smaller (so 59mm-60mm) than the smallest i can currently wear, which is a 61mm with the thought that when/if I lose at least 15lbs-20lbs they'll fit me, but how realistic is this hope? Have you guys found that your bangle size decrease significantly with weight loss? Do I still have hope that I'll one day be able to put on the beautiful bangles I'm not able to today with weight loss? I figure if my bangle size can increase with weight gain, why wouldn't it decrease with weight loss right?



Yes but my experience is that the weight loss needs to be significant and also only in the ending part of the weight loss so really need to persevere. 

I put on a truck load of weight during my two pregnancies (20 kg/ >40 pounds) and only experienced size reduction maybe in the last 5-10 kg of weight loss? My personal experience was that the weight tends to be dropped from waist etc where the fats gather and the hands/fingers much later but maybe my hands didn’t get that fat... does that even make sense?


----------



## AJadecent Angle

So I visited a crystal store 3 stores away from my house and couldn’t help but look at the pieces the saleslady had on display. Only thing that kept me from purchasing was it’s price... 
She was very knowledgeable, kind, and knew what I was saying in English mostly when I asked about her nephrite pieces being from the river (seed jade) or from a boulder.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Icyjade said:


> Yes but my experience is that the weight loss needs to be significant and also only in the ending part of the weight loss so really need to persevere.
> 
> I put on a truck load of weight during my two pregnancies (20 kg/ >40 pounds) and only experienced size reduction maybe in the last 5-10 kg of weight loss? My personal experience was that the weight tends to be dropped from waist etc where the fats gather and the hands/fingers much later but maybe my hands didn’t get that fat... does that even make sense?


I actually understood that. While I do believe we lose weight differently in different body parts, I do agree that weight loss will have to be significant to see a noticeable chance to your hands. Maybe it also depends on which part of the body you've worked out on as well that has to be considered?


----------



## ILoveOrange

Icyjade said:


> Yes but my experience is that the weight loss needs to be significant and also only in the ending part of the weight loss so really need to persevere.
> 
> I put on a truck load of weight during my two pregnancies (20 kg/ >40 pounds) and only experienced size reduction maybe in the last 5-10 kg of weight loss? My personal experience was that the weight tends to be dropped from waist etc where the fats gather and the hands/fingers much later but maybe my hands didn’t get that fat... does that even make sense?



It does make sense. I'll have to assess how much weight I need to lose in order to fit the 59mm-60mm. Sigh, starting on weight loss journey this month so will know soon. I will miss ice cream alot!


----------



## ILoveOrange

AJadecent Angle said:


> So I visited a crystal store 3 stores away from my house and couldn’t help but look at the pieces the saleslady had on display. Only thing that kept me from purchasing was it’s price...
> She was very knowledgeable, kind, and knew what I was saying in English mostly when I asked about her nephrite pieces being from the river (seed jade) or from a boulder.
> 
> View attachment 5046219
> View attachment 5046220


Those lavender pieces are gorgeous!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

ILoveOrange said:


> Those lavender pieces are gorgeous!


I know right?! They were $2k though so no way I would be able to get it.


----------



## Icyjade

@ILoveOrange @AJadecent Angle 
Also I read that during menopause the weight can fluctuate a lot so I’m now more wary of buying very tight fitting bangles cos who knows if I will totally bloat up during/after menopause? I mean... if it’s rings I can just adjust the size but it’s not possible for bangles right... so depending on how far away you are from menopause maybe something to consider as well.


----------



## ILoveOrange

Icyjade said:


> @ILoveOrange @AJadecent Angle
> Also I read that during menopause the weight can fluctuate a lot so I’m now more wary of buying very tight fitting bangles cos who knows if I will totally bloat up during/after menopause? I mean... if it’s rings I can just adjust the size but it’s not possible for bangles right... so depending on how far away you are from menopause maybe something to consider as well.



Lol, I'm 10 years away from menopause so not much time left. 

Amazing how fast time flys when you get older. 10 years when I was young in my 20s seems like a lifetime, but now it seems so short.


----------



## Icyjade

ILoveOrange said:


> Lol, I'm 10 years away from menopause so not much time left.
> 
> Amazing how fast time flys when you get older. 10 years when I was young in my 20s seems like a lifetime, but now it seems so short.



Omg yes time totally flies.

It actually didn’t strike me about weight gain/bangle sizes etc until I was reading about perimenopause and recall a jeweller mentioning about clients that kept adjusting ring sizes... so now even though I can wear 58mm I’ll rather get larger sizes in case I gain weight... like, how devastating is it if I cannot fit into a $10k bangle right.


----------



## EarthGatherer

Icyjade said:


> Yes but my experience is that the weight loss needs to be significant and also only in the ending part of the weight loss so really need to persevere.
> 
> I put on a truck load of weight during my two pregnancies (20 kg/ >40 pounds) and only experienced size reduction maybe in the last 5-10 kg of weight loss? My personal experience was that the weight tends to be dropped from waist etc where the fats gather and the hands/fingers much later but maybe my hands didn’t get that fat... does that even make sense?


I've found that to be true as well. I think it's because (according to my rheumatologist) fat cells secrete a chemical that causes inflammation. My reasoning is that even if my hands/wrists lose size, they may still seem swollen until I get below a certain point. My 55x48 oval bangle is patiently waiting for me to drop quarantine weight.


----------



## berniechocolate

I have gained some weight too, quite unfortunately during the circuit breaker ( semi lockdown ) in Singapore .

I notice during episodes of water retention I can’t actually put them on as easily as I do before on my right hand ( for some reason I prefer to wear my jade bangles on my hand, they fit better  .)

So I actually would use soap/ liquid and it still works . Only thing is I can’t  get it on as easy if I don’t get abit if help with soap etc .
But on my left hand despite the weight gain ( pants skirts dresses all can’t lie at the same time yeah LOL , ) I can still put them on fairly easily .

I see y’all matchbangles with your gold ware jewellery I like to do it too .
Pairing & trying the sky blue green / icy white with a gold hardware link bracelet .

I actually was afraid it would look old fashioned the blue green jade bangle with gold . However , it seem to look okie together . The icy white bangle is a safer bet though . White goes with almost everything .


----------



## limom

Are those type of bangles frown upon?
I would like to gift my niece with a nice bangle for a significant milestone but I am ignorant of trend.
Thank you.


----------



## berniechocolate

limom said:


> Are those type of bangles frown upon?
> I would like to gift my niece with a nice bangle for a significant milestone but I am ignorant of trend.
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047495



Frown upon as in what sense ? 
For Chinese , they believe Jade is a form of protection for the wearer , and it it takes a knock for its owner and ended up cracking .  It is no good to wear the jade , if crack lines are already showing. It’s abit of a luck sorta thing .

However , if they were then redesigned or cut into a ( new item ) like hinged bracelet . It’s more like breathing new life into a piece of jade , I personally feel . Especially when the jade still has so much more to offer for the other bits that are Not damaged and still beautiful .

I personally think hinged bangles are very  pretty , but it’s very hard to find one in my size . I have wrists that are too tiny .

If you are going to get it as a gift , then do one that would fit well according to the wearer’s wrist size . Absolutely a gorgeous gift for your niece if she’s the kind who likes abit of old world charm !


----------



## limom

berniechocolate said:


> Frown upon as in what sense ?
> For Chinese , they believe Jade is a form of protection for the wearer , and it it takes a knock for its owner and ended up cracking .  It is no good to wear the jade , if crack lines are already showing. It’s abit of a luck sorta thing .
> 
> However , if they were then redesigned or cut into a ( new item ) like hinged bracelet . It’s more like breathing new life into a piece of jade , I personally feel . Especially when the jade still has so much more to offer for the other bits that are Not damaged and still beautiful .
> 
> I personally think hinged bangles are very  pretty , but it’s very hard to find one in my size . I have wrists that are too tiny .
> 
> If you are going to get it as a gift , then do one that would fit well according to the wearer’s wrist size . Absolutely a gorgeous gift for your niece if she’s the kind who likes abit of old world charm !


Thank you for your detailed answer.
She has a bohemian style and loves jewelry.
Upon reading this thread, I thought that a bangle that opens would be more convenient.
Is there a more lucky color?


----------



## berniechocolate

limom said:


> Thank you for your detailed answer.
> She has a bohemian style and loves jewelry.
> Upon reading this thread, I thought that a bangle that opens would be more convenient.
> Is there a more lucky color?



Green is the most sought after color . However icy whites , lavender, red , yellow,oranges and black seems to have their fair share of fans . Green is traditional.  

why don’t you drop a hint and see what she thinks? Also taking in consideration of her skin tone etc .what might look flattering on her skin tone , etc . I guess this all helps the decision making.

I personally love lavender but can’t take purple egg plant purple shades as it doesn’t look flattering on me . So I prefer pinkish or lighter shade lavenders .  Some browns look good on my friends with very fair skin , but again. I can’t take these shades .

you could take her shopping . It’s an unforgettable experience . It’s very kind and sweet of you. Jade gifts are very memorable for family or good friends !


----------



## ILoveOrange

berniechocolate said:


> I have gained some weight too, quite unfortunately during the circuit breaker ( semi lockdown ) in Singapore .
> 
> I notice during episodes of water retention I can’t actually put them on as easily as I do before on my right hand ( for some reason I prefer to wear my jade bangles on my hand, they fit better  .)
> 
> So I actually would use soap/ liquid and it still works . Only thing is I can’t  get it on as easy if I don’t get abit if help with soap etc .
> But on my left hand despite the weight gain ( pants skirts dresses all can’t lie at the same time yeah LOL , ) I can still put them on fairly easily .
> 
> I see y’all matchbangles with your gold ware jewellery I like to do it too .
> Pairing & trying the sky blue green / icy white with a gold hardware link bracelet .
> 
> I actually was afraid it would look old fashioned the blue green jade bangle with gold . However , it seem to look okie together . The icy white bangle is a safer bet though . White goes with almost everything .
> View attachment 5047493
> View attachment 5047494



Both combinations look beautiful.


----------



## limom

berniechocolate said:


> Green is the most sought after color . However icy whites , lavender, red , yellow,oranges and black seems to have their fair share of fans . Green is traditional.
> 
> why don’t you drop a hint and see what she thinks? Also taking in consideration of her skin tone etc .what might look flattering on her skin tone , etc . I guess this all helps the decision making.
> 
> I personally love lavender but can’t take purple egg plant purple shades as it doesn’t look flattering on me . So I prefer pinkish or lighter shade lavenders .  Some browns look good on my friends with very fair skin , but again. I can’t take these shades .
> 
> you could take her shopping . It’s an unforgettable experience . It’s very kind and sweet of you. Jade gifts are very memorable for family or good friends !


Thank you.
Taking her shopping sounds like a good idea.


----------



## udalrike

Limom, your niece is a lucky girl!


----------



## udalrike

Bernie, both of your stacks are TDF! 


Jade combined with gold, silver or other stones is the best for me, I think.


----------



## udalrike

Like here


----------



## VintageyGirl

limom said:


> Are those type of bangles frown upon?
> I would like to gift my niece with a nice bangle for a significant milestone but I am ignorant of trend.
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047495


I have been looking for a hinged bangle and finally found a really nice vintage one in my size but seller says it has a tiny crack  I like it so much that I think I may just embrace the flaws and all!! Do you Jadies think that’s bad judgment?


----------



## VintageyGirl

berniechocolate said:


> I have gained some weight too, quite unfortunately during the circuit breaker ( semi lockdown ) in Singapore .
> 
> I notice during episodes of water retention I can’t actually put them on as easily as I do before on my right hand ( for some reason I prefer to wear my jade bangles on my hand, they fit better  .)
> 
> So I actually would use soap/ liquid and it still works . Only thing is I can’t  get it on as easy if I don’t get abit if help with soap etc .
> But on my left hand despite the weight gain ( pants skirts dresses all can’t lie at the same time yeah LOL , ) I can still put them on fairly easily .
> 
> I see y’all matchbangles with your gold ware jewellery I like to do it too .
> Pairing & trying the sky blue green / icy white with a gold hardware link bracelet .
> 
> I actually was afraid it would look old fashioned the blue green jade bangle with gold . However , it seem to look okie together . The icy white bangle is a safer bet though . White goes with almost everything .
> View attachment 5047493
> View attachment 5047494


Love your gold bracelet! Pairs well. You always hv the loveliest iciest pieces!


----------



## VintageyGirl

udalrike said:


> Like here


My fav hinged bangle of yours! I found one vintage one but it has a little crack  trying to decide whether to get it or not!


----------



## udalrike

Vintageygirl, no bad judgement at all!! Don´t we all have our little cracks?
Can you show it, please?


----------



## udalrike

Already Leonard Cohen sung: There is a crack in everything...


----------



## AJadecent Angle

VintageyGirl said:


> I have been looking for a hinged bangle and finally found a really nice vintage one in my size but seller says it has a tiny crack  I like it so much that I think I may just embrace the flaws and all!! Do you Jadies think that’s bad judgment?


I agree with udalrike. Every jade's bound to have a defect of some sort, we just may not even see it  
If the hinged bangle was a flawless piece it may have been pricier as well.


----------



## VintageyGirl

This is an expanded photo of the bangle that was sent to me by seller based in Hawaii. Shows a bit of the crack I think and with light shining on it. Do you think it’s treated? It’s a red white bangle. Red on one side and white on the other. Really special. Ticks all the boxes except for the crack...

Update: crack runs the whole width of the outer bangle so it’s a no go. Too risky. I’m sooo sad ((


----------



## AJadecent Angle

VintageyGirl said:


> This is an expanded photo of the bangle that was sent to me by seller based in Hawaii. Shows a bit of the crack I think and with light shining on it. Do you think it’s treated? It’s a red white bangle. Red on one side and white on the other. Really special. Ticks all the boxes except for the crack...
> 
> Update: crack runs the whole width of the outer bangle so it’s a no go. Too risky. I’m sooo sad ((
> 
> 
> View attachment 5050252
> 
> 
> View attachment 5050253
> 
> 
> View attachment 5050256
> 
> 
> View attachment 5050257


Red/brown/yellow jade are usually known to be heat treated and are rarely ever in a translucent icy or glutinous texture. So I can't say if it's treated based on photos. One way to tell if the piece is natural is if there's a distinct line that cuts off between the white and red.
It does look pretty though, doesn't hurt to ask for certification as well if they have a refund policy as well.


----------



## berniechocolate

It’s pretty enough sweetheart , but you deserve better. Save that $$$ and wait for one without cracks to come along.

if it was just a surface line, it probably wouldn’t affect its structural integrity . But if the crack runs the whole width . It’s a little scary .

Like a piece of paper which folds into half , a tear can create a clean separation of the paper . As with folks with fractures in their bones, unhealed that can risk breaking their bones by subjection to random knocks & aggravating it .

Jade would take the slight knocks pretty ok . As long as it isn’t sustained over something with obvious ( can feel) lines which already weakened the structure .

You will find something as lovely soon I believe without compromising the safety of it ! Don’t feel sad 



VintageyGirl said:


> VintageyGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is an expanded photo of the bangle that was sent to me by seller based in Hawaii. Shows a bit of the crack I think and with light shining on it. Do you think it’s treated? It’s a red white bangle. Red on one side and white on the other. Really special. Ticks all the boxes except for the crack...
> 
> Update: crack runs the whole width of the outer bangle so it’s a no go. Too risky. I’m sooo sad ((
> 
> 
> View attachment 5050252
> 
> 
> View attachment 5050253
> 
> 
> View attachment 5050256
> 
> 
> View attachment 5050257
Click to expand...


----------



## VintageyGirl

AJadecent Angle said:


> Red/brown/yellow jade are usually known to be heat treated and are rarely ever in a translucent icy or glutinous texture. So I can't say if it's treated based on photos. One way to tell if the piece is natural is if there's a distinct line that cuts off between the white and red.
> It does look pretty though, doesn't hurt to ask for certification as well if they have a refund policy as well.





berniechocolate said:


> It’s pretty enough sweetheart , but you deserve better. Save that $$$ and wait for one without cracks to come along.
> 
> if it was just a surface line, it probably wouldn’t affect its structural integrity . But if the crack runs the whole width . It’s a little scary .
> 
> Like a piece of paper which folds into half , a tear can create a clean separation of the paper . As with folks with fractures in their bones, unhealed that can risk breaking their bones by subjection to random knocks & aggravating it .
> 
> Jade would take the slight knocks pretty ok . As long as it isn’t sustained over something with obvious ( can feel) lines which already weakened the structure .
> 
> You will find something as lovely soon I believe without compromising the safety of it ! Don’t feel sad


Thank you ladies! I reluctantly had to give it up. If it were just a small crack, I would have gotten it. Now I’m on the lookout for a 鸿运当头 (such a poetic name) red flowers on white base bangle! Gonna view one this afternoon. Will update. @berniechocolate i know you have one fab one with big red flowers. It’s so gorgeous and rare. I only see smaller red spots pieces around.


----------



## udalrike

Sorry to hear, Vintageeygirl! 
But I am sure something special is waiting somewhere for you!


----------



## udalrike

Wearing two jade pendants today. 
The horse one looks pale in the first picture hence the second too.


----------



## VintageyGirl

udalrike said:


> Wearing two jade pendants today.
> The horse one looks pale in the first picture hence the second too.


The horse carving is so detailed and alive! Love!!


----------



## VintageyGirl

Took Maleficent out for dinner last night. Done my nails to match her  I guess I’m not the only one to take photos of my bangle instead of my kid


----------



## Icyjade

VintageyGirl said:


> Gonna view one this afternoon. Will update.



How did it go?

======

I tried out various bracelet combinations the past two days and quite like the star sapphire bracelet with icy jadeite (with icy jadeite and blue sapphire rings)



Tried the icy jadeite with lucky bats combination yesterday but didn’t like wearing it as much...


----------



## Cool Breeze

VintageyGirl said:


> Took Maleficent out for dinner last night. Done my nails to match her  I guess I’m not the only one to take photos of my bangle instead of my kid


Your rings look very cool and chic with your bangle!


----------



## VintageyGirl

Icyjade said:


> How did it go?
> 
> ======
> 
> I tried out various bracelet combinations the past two days and quite like the star sapphire bracelet with icy jadeite (with icy jadeite and blue sapphire rings)
> View attachment 5051806
> 
> 
> Tried the icy jadeite with lucky bats combination yesterday but didn’t like wearing it as much...
> View attachment 5051807


Lovely combis! The star sapphires look like lavender jade! I viewed the red flowers on white base bangle from one of the sellers on Carousell. But unfortunately the pictures look way nicer than the actual piece. The actual piece has a very rough and patchy looking white base which was actually greenish. I have never seen such a bad looking piece honestly even for more coarse grain pieces. The red flowers were nice tho. Seller said cos red is iron and tends to need more porous jade to seep into. Makes sense I guess. I didn’t get it of cos and instead got one from my regular seller with small orangey red “flowers” or specks. The white base is very smooth and fine and white haha. I’m waiting to pick it up next week.


----------



## VintageyGirl

Cool Breeze said:


> Your rings look very cool and chic with your bangle!


Thank you


----------



## berniechocolate

VintageyGirl said:


> Lovely combis! The star sapphires look like lavender jade! I viewed the red flowers on white base bangle from one of the sellers on Carousell. But unfortunately the pictures look way nicer than the actual piece. The actual piece has a very rough and patchy looking white base which was actually greenish. I have never seen such a bad looking piece honestly even for more coarse grain pieces. The red flowers were nice tho. Seller said cos red is iron and tends to need more porous jade to seep into. Makes sense I guess. I didn’t get it of cos and instead got one from my regular seller with small orangey red “flowers” or specks. The white base is very smooth and fine and white haha. I’m waiting to pick it up next week.



When u get it , do a reveal! I say congratulations first because it’s pretty hard to get this variety that more fine grained . See already must faster grab if the size is right .
Although this variety , glutinous base with red / orange specks aren’t the most translucent or finest grain compared to my icy bangles . There’s something truly very appealing about them . Like a burst of orange fireworks .

I have a thicker one that’s like a shaped like a mini car tyre hahaha (that’s how my seller describes it “轮胎” and I call it char Siew bao for the red dots lol ) ，and another one which is thinner which I wear more often because it’s thinner and lighter .
Here’s how the two of them looks


----------



## VintageyGirl

berniechocolate said:


> When u get it , do a reveal! I say congratulations first because it’s pretty hard to get this variety that more fine grained . See already must faster grab if the size is right .
> 
> View attachment 5054915
> View attachment 5054916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although this variety , glutinous base with red / orange specks aren’t the most translucent or finest grain compared to my icy bangles . There’s something truly very appealing about them . Like a burst of orange fireworks .
> 
> I have a thicker one that’s like a shaped like a mini car type hahaha (that’s how my seller describes it “轮胎” and I call it char Siew bao for the red dots lol ) ，and another one which is thinner which I wear more often because it’s thinner and lighter .
> Here’s how the two of them looks


Both your bangles are beautiful! The orange spots are so big and vibrant! My spots are much smaller and more faint. I was more attracted to the smooth white base. Here’s the seller’s pic. Will post more pix when I get the bangle. Do your bangles base have a hint of green or blue?


----------



## udalrike

Bernie, your bangles are both really gorgeous! Very special indeed. 

Vintageeygirl, I love your flecked one too. 
BTW, I found a jade rhinoceros that reminded me very much of your beautiful two tone bangle....


----------



## AJadecent Angle

berniechocolate said:


> When u get it , do a reveal! I say congratulations first because it’s pretty hard to get this variety that more fine grained . See already must faster grab if the size is right .
> 
> View attachment 5054915
> View attachment 5054916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although this variety , glutinous base with red / orange specks aren’t the most translucent or finest grain compared to my icy bangles . There’s something truly very appealing about them . Like a burst of orange fireworks .
> 
> I have a thicker one that’s like a shaped like a mini car type hahaha (that’s how my seller describes it “轮胎” and I call it char Siew bao for the red dots lol ) ，and another one which is thinner which I wear more often because it’s thinner and lighter .
> Here’s how the two of them looks


I always call those varieties the "koi" jade due to how similar (alittle too similar...) they look to kois and how valued they are based on the amount of red spots they have and how purely white their skin pigmentation can get.


----------



## VintageyGirl

udalrike said:


> Bernie, your bangles are both really gorgeous! Very special indeed.
> 
> Vintageeygirl, I love your flecked one too.
> BTW, I found a jade rhinoceros that reminded me very much of your beautiful two tone bangle....


Rhino does look like my Maleficent!


----------



## berniechocolate

VintageyGirl said:


> Both your bangles are beautiful! The orange spots are so big and vibrant! My spots are much smaller and more faint. I was more attracted to the smooth white base. Here’s the seller’s pic. Will post more pix when I get the bangle. Do your bangles base have a hint of green or blue?



The fatter one is creamy white , while the smaller one is cream but as a slight blue tint !

Your  new one looks awesome . The base is so fine grained . Yes it needs to be an overall of things , since it’s glutinous . To at least be fine grained so the orange spots doesn’t distract and looks messy instead .

Too many and it risk looking messy and scary. Let me show u something scary . This is way too many red dots and looks like a little too loud instead lol .



So VintageyGirl , yours definitely look just nice since the dots suffused  daintily across a smooth white base ! Looking forward to see it , jade always gives me a high and it’s quite exciting to wait



udalrike said:


> Bernie, your bangles are both really gorgeous! Very special indeed.
> 
> Thanks Dear Uli






AJadecent Angle said:


> I always call those varieties the "koi" jade due to how similar (alittle too similar...) they look to kois and how valued they are based on the amount of red spots they have and how purely white their skin pigmentation can get.



haha koi is a lovely way to describe them too . The thing about it is where colors from mineral permeate through the jade during formation . Some  specimens often turn out coarse . I like this variety a lot but seems harder to find them with finer grain and confetti red dots . When it get all the ticks for being finer grain and lesser flaws I will just grab if the price isn’t too exorbitant .


----------



## AJadecent Angle

berniechocolate said:


> The fatter one is creamy white , while the smaller one is cream but as a slight blue tint !
> 
> Your  new one looks awesome . The base is so fine grained . Yes it needs to be an overall of things , since it’s glutinous . To at least be fine grained so the orange spots doesn’t distract and looks messy instead .
> 
> Too many and it risk looking messy and scary. Let me show u something scary . This is way too many red dots and looks like a little too loud instead lol .
> View attachment 5055233
> 
> 
> So VintageyGirl , yours definitely look just nice since the dots suffused  daintily across a smooth white base ! Looking forward to see it , jade always gives me a high and it’s quite exciting to wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha koi is a lovely way to describe them too . The thing about it is where colors from mineral permeate through the jade during formation . Some  specimens often turn out coarse . I like this variety a lot but seems harder to find them with finer grain and confetti red dots . When it get all the ticks for being finer grain and lesser flaws I will just grab if the price isn’t too exorbitant .


That one doesn't look too bad itself, I do agree that it looks quite loud, looks like if you had to describe your classic 80s horror movie in a form of jade.   
I do agree with trying to get a deal with a bangles in somewhat translucent quality + color even if it means getting ones with noticeable flaws, I always find myself doting over pieces regardless of the defects or not (now seeing if it fits me is another problem)


----------



## Deleted 698298

berniechocolate said:


> When u get it , do a reveal! I say congratulations first because it’s pretty hard to get this variety that more fine grained . See already must faster grab if the size is right .
> 
> View attachment 5054915
> View attachment 5054916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although this variety , glutinous base with red / orange specks aren’t the most translucent or finest grain compared to my icy bangles . There’s something truly very appealing about them . Like a burst of orange fireworks .
> 
> I have a thicker one that’s like a shaped like a mini car type hahaha (that’s how my seller describes it “轮胎” and I call it char Siew bao for the red dots lol ) ，and another one which is thinner which I wear more often because it’s thinner and lighter .
> Here’s how the two of them looks


So cute! How do you find treasures like these?!


----------



## mrs moulds

Icyjade said:


> How did it go?
> 
> ======
> 
> I tried out various bracelet combinations the past two days and quite like the star sapphire bracelet with icy jadeite (with icy jadeite and blue sapphire rings)
> View attachment 5051806
> 
> 
> Tried the icy jadeite with lucky bats combination yesterday but didn’t like wearing it as much...
> View attachment 5051807


I’m in LOVE with the first bracelet. If you don’t mind me asking, where did you purchase it?


----------



## VintageyGirl

berniechocolate said:


> The fatter one is creamy white , while the smaller one is cream but as a slight blue tint !
> 
> Your  new one looks awesome . The base is so fine grained . Yes it needs to be an overall of things , since it’s glutinous . To at least be fine grained so the orange spots doesn’t distract and looks messy instead .
> 
> Too many and it risk looking messy and scary. Let me show u something scary . This is way too many red dots and looks like a little too loud instead lol .
> View attachment 5055233
> 
> 
> So VintageyGirl , yours definitely look just nice since the dots suffused  daintily across a smooth white base ! Looking forward to see it , jade always gives me a high and it’s quite exciting to wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha koi is a lovely way to describe them too . The thing about it is where colors from mineral permeate through the jade during formation . Some  specimens often turn out coarse . I like this variety a lot but seems harder to find them with finer grain and confetti red dots . When it get all the ticks for being finer grain and lesser flaws I will just grab if the price isn’t too exorbitant .


Wow that’s some bangle haha. Tho UJ pieces tend to look nicer IRL than in these poor lighting photos haha. This bangle does look coarse even in the photo. One of the sellers said to me that for such pieces, the grain might have to be coarser in order for the minerals to seep through to form the dots of colour. Which was the case with the piece I saw from that seller. Coarse and patchy whitish base. Not pleasant to look at.

This is the 1st time I got a bangle without seeing it first cos I trust the seller and he sent me lots of videos and photos. I try to get only fine grained smooth bangles. And I wanted a pure white base. Hope it works out! Will show when I get it next week.


----------



## Icyjade

mrs moulds said:


> I’m in LOVE with the first bracelet. If you don’t mind me asking, where did you purchase it?



which one are you referring to?

Icy jadeite and bats is from Kathy, and the star sapphire one is customized (got the star sapphires as a loose set and then set them myself).Hth


----------



## szuszuszu

Today’s left wrist


----------



## mrs moulds

I’m so mad!  Since COVID I’ve been working from home and I’ll gain ‘ The COVID 15’ and I have this beautiful bracelet that I can’t slip over my hands. Now I can oil my hand and force it on, but I don’t know if I want to wear it everyday. If anyone wears their bracelet everyday I would like to hear from you. Thank you


----------



## Junkenpo

mrs moulds said:


> I’m so mad!  Since COVID I’ve been working from home and I’ll gain ‘ The COVID 15’ and I have this beautiful bracelet that I can’t slip over my hands. Now I can oil my hand and force it on, but I don’t know if I want to wear it everyday. If anyone wears their bracelet everyday I would like to hear from you. Thank you



Thatʻs me!  I put a bangle on last March and by summerʻs end it wouldnʻt come off.  Too much home cooking, haha.  I think I have to lose another 10lbs first.  Normally I can wiggle this bangle on and off even without lotions, etc.   Itʻs okay, though I do get frustrated sometimes because I would like to wear other bangles, but black is supposed to be protective and goodness knows weʻve needed that in the last year.  *knocks on wood*  

Before that, I had a bangle I wore 24/7 for slightly over 5 years. I put it on and just left it on, it felt right at the time.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

mrs moulds said:


> I’m so mad!  Since COVID I’ve been working from home and I’ll gain ‘ The COVID 15’ and I have this beautiful bracelet that I can’t slip over my hands. Now I can oil my hand and force it on, but I don’t know if I want to wear it everyday. If anyone wears their bracelet everyday I would like to hear from you. Thank you


I feel you. Also it largely depends on how often you use your hands especially with physical activity which can pose risks to your jade earning some battle scars here and there, if you’re ok with that then go right ahead and slip that bangle onto your wrist! 
I myself tend to wear beaded bracelets more often and oh dear have there been times where it almost slipped out of my wrist due to swinging my hand really fast + 13mm beads being very heavy.


----------



## mrs moulds

Junkenpo said:


> Thatʻs me!  I put a bangle on last March and by summerʻs end it wouldnʻt come off.  Too much home cooking, haha.  I think I have to lose another 10lbs first.  Normally I can wiggle this bangle on and off even without lotions, etc.   Itʻs okay, though I do get frustrated sometimes because I would like to wear other bangles, but black is supposed to be protective and goodness knows weʻve needed that in the last year.  *knocks on wood*
> 
> Before that, I had a bangle I wore 24/7 for slightly over 5 years. I put it on and just left it on, it felt right at the time.


LOL! So you feel my pain. Chile, I was shocked that I couldn’t slide it on. Thank you so much for your suggestion, for I need all the protection I can get!


----------



## mrs moulds

AJadecent Angle said:


> I feel you. Also it largely depends on how often you use your hands especially with physical activity which can pose risks to your jade earning some battle scars here and there, if you’re ok with that then go right ahead and slip that bangle onto your wrist!
> I myself tend to wear beaded bracelets more often and oh dear have there been times where it almost slipped out of my wrist due to swinging my hand really fast + 13mm beads being very heavy.


Thank you! I don’t use my hands too much, with the exception of typing, cooking and some cleaning. I remember I had a beautiful bracelet that I wore everyday for at least 10 years, then one day it just broke and I was heart broken  I’m going to lotion it up and wear it and be mindful that it’s on.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

mrs moulds said:


> Thank you! I don’t use my hands too much, with the exception of typing, cooking and some cleaning. I remember I had a beautiful bracelet that I wore everyday for at lease 10 years, then one day it just broke and I was heart broken  I’m going to lotion it up and wear it and be mindful that it’s on.


Ouch, sorry to hear that happened to you. On the bright side you could always have it repurposed into something else or have it turn into a clasp bangle (if you still have the pieces  )


----------



## Icyjade

mrs moulds said:


> Thank you! I don’t use my hands too much, with the exception of typing, cooking and some cleaning. I remember I had a beautiful bracelet that I wore everyday for at lease 10 years, then one day it just broke and I was heart broken  I’m going to lotion it up and wear it and be mindful that it’s on.



I wear my jade bangles in phases... sometimes it’s the same bangle 24/7 for weeks or months, or like now I’m into bracelets instead so have been wearing those daily instead.

I’m like you and not much heavy activities and I always remove my bangle in case I’m likely to do anything that’s more active e.g. wear a much cheaper bangle when I’m on vacation.  

The Chinese belief is that the jade broke to protect you from something more serious so maybe it did its job?


----------



## szuszuszu

My right wrist ... I wear my bangles 24/7 and on both wrists.  Change them once in awhile


----------



## VintageyGirl

szuszuszu said:


> View attachment 5055987
> View attachment 5055988
> 
> Today’s left wrist


is this the same bangle with two diff colours?


----------



## VintageyGirl

szuszuszu said:


> My right wrist ... I wear my bangles 24/7 and on both wrists.  Change them once in awhile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056930


Lovely lavender bangle! Wow, wearing 24/7 on both wrists. Do you clank them together a lot? I only wear on one wrist and sometimes clank it against my Apple Watch or the sink or whatever and gives me a little shock!


----------



## SmokieDragon

mrs moulds said:


> I’m so mad!  Since COVID I’ve been working from home and I’ll gain ‘ The COVID 15’ and I have this beautiful bracelet that I can’t slip over my hands. Now I can oil my hand and force it on, but I don’t know if I want to wear it everyday. If anyone wears their bracelet everyday I would like to hear from you. Thank you



I wear a bangle on each wrist 24/7. I change the ones on my right hand whereas the one on my left, being an oval and smaller, hasn't been changed since July 2019


----------



## mrs moulds

AJadecent Angle said:


> Ouch, sorry to hear that happened to you. On the bright side you could always have it repurposed into something else or have it turn into a clasp bangle (if you still have the pieces  )


I have the pieces, however the way that it broke I’m unable to add a clasp


----------



## mrs moulds

There is a major Jade boom in Southern California where everyone is purchasing. It’s crossing all ages, especially the young kids living in South Los Angeles. The Buddha’s are huge sellers along with pendant and earring sets. My lovely daughter has brought me some cute little pieces. I went to have them verified as authentic ( because my daughter know that don’t have time to play! ) and it was! My sweetheart, she’s the best!


----------



## mrs moulds

Ladies, I took your advice and is wearing my bracelet. It was a tight fix, but, so worth it. Thank you for your encouragement


----------



## mrs moulds

Here it is


----------



## szuszuszu

VintageyGirl said:


> is this the same bangle with two diff colours?


Yes it is the same one. Love it so much


----------



## szuszuszu

VintageyGirl said:


> Lovely lavender bangle! Wow, wearing 24/7 on both wrists. Do you clank them together a lot? I only wear on one wrist and sometimes clank it against my Apple Watch or the sink or whatever and gives me a little shock!


I’ve gotten accustomed to them. But I learnt it the hard way not to swing my arms too much. I cracked two bangles before . Need to be more gentle with my movements daily. I had the weirdest experience with a dainty lavender bangle. I knocked it so hard on the banister railing twice in a row within minutes. It was as if my hands had a mind of it’s own then. Obviously the bangle cracked in two spots. Quite sad then.


----------



## VintageyGirl

szuszuszu said:


> I’ve gotten accustomed to them. But I learnt it the hard way not to swing my arms too much. I cracked two bangles before . Need to be more gentle with my movements daily. I had the weirdest experience with a dainty lavender bangle. I knocked it so hard on the banister railing twice in a row within minutes. It was as if my hands had a mind of it’s own then. Obviously the bangle cracked in two spots. Quite sad then.


Oh my. What did you do with the bangle?


----------



## szuszuszu

VintageyGirl said:


> Oh my. What did you do with the bangle?


The first bangle, I cracked when I was swinging my arms during exercise and two bangles came together. One cracked but the other was unscathed. This bangle, my daughter broke it into a few pieces when she fell off the sofa .I keep it wrapped up unsure what to do with it. The second one which is the dainty lavender with two cracks, I sometimes still take it out to wear.


----------



## udalrike

"Made" these pearl and jade earrings


----------



## berniechocolate

mrs moulds said:


> I’m so mad!  Since COVID I’ve been working from home and I’ll gain ‘ The COVID 15’ and I have this beautiful bracelet that I can’t slip over my hands. Now I can oil my hand and force it on, but I don’t know if I want to wear it everyday. If anyone wears their bracelet everyday I would like to hear from you. Thank you




I have to wear one everyday ! It just feels funny not to have a bangle on .
It’s quite sad due to weight gain I m not able to wear the smallest one I could before which was like 49/50 for the cylindrical shapes .

Now for round I need it to be 51/52 mm inner diameter to be comfy putting on .

I could still put them on with soap on the left fairly easily . But harder on the right ( which I could use




Junkenpo said:


> Thatʻs me!  I put a bangle on last March and by summerʻs end it wouldnʻt come off.  Too much home cooking, haha.  I think I have to lose another 10lbs first.  Normally I can wiggle this bangle on and off even without lotions, etc.   Itʻs okay, though I do get frustrated sometimes because I would like to wear other bangles, but black is supposed to be protective and goodness knows weʻve needed that in the last year.  *knocks on wood*
> 
> Before that, I had a bangle I wore 24/7 for slightly over 5 years. I put it on and just left it on, it felt right at the time.



haha same for me , I think we have to shop for bigger ones . You would think 1/2 mm wouldn’t make much of a difference but they do !!!

so we should get them slightly bigger in future in case our hands stiffen even more




mrs moulds said:


> There is a major Jade boom in Southern California where everyone is purchasing. It’s crossing all ages, especially the young kids living in South Los Angeles. The Buddha’s are huge sellers along with pendant and earring sets. My lovely daughter has brought me some cute little pieces. I went to have them verified as authentic ( because my daughter know that don’t have time to play! ) and it was! My sweetheart, she’s the best!
> 
> View attachment 5057164




How lovely ! She’s a sweetheart and you must be very pleased with this



udalrike said:


> "Made" these pearl and jade earrings



mismatching ones . So cute . Are u into diy jewelry now ?


----------



## udalrike

I am, my friend. At least if it is so easy.....


----------



## udalrike

Look at these: (The prices are insane for not real gold and the pearls /dyed stone ; about 400 dollar the pair)


----------



## SmokieDragon

mrs moulds said:


> Here it is



Lovely!!! Love the vibrant colours


----------



## AJadecent Angle

udalrike said:


> Look at these: (The prices are insane for not real gold and the pearls /dyed stone ; about 400 dollar the pair)


I still don't understand why brands use dyed stones and non-precious metals yet still want such exorbitant prices.   
Also the horror story regarding bangles cracking from accidents are the reasons I seldom wear them where I'm required to use my hands in strenuous activities.


----------



## mrs moulds

All of the little pieces my daughter purchased for me  She’s in love with jade Buddha’s as well as every rapper in LA, spending from hundreds to thousands of dollars for the best quality jade pieces with diamonds.


----------



## szuszuszu

mrs moulds said:


> All of the little pieces my daughter purchased for me  She’s in love with jade Buddha’s as well as every rapper in LA, spending hundreds to thousands of dollars the best quality jade pieces with diamonds.


Oh my, they’re so beautiful and cute. How lovely that you’re both into jadeite.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Hey! I need your honest (blunt very much preferred as well) opinion on a piece I have saved by matsalice. I was well aware it’s got a couple of stonelines and is very dry looking for full green and spots of more concentrated spicy green. Couldn’t help but get attracted to it.   
Link for the item.


----------



## berniechocolate

AJadecent Angle said:


> Hey! I need your honest (blunt very much preferred as well) opinion on a piece I have saved by matsalice. I was well aware it’s got a couple of stonelines and is very dry looking for full green and spots of more concentrated spicy green. Couldn’t help but get attracted to it.
> Link for the item.



Did u buy it already ? Anyways the color is nice but a little dry .   If it’s sold why don’t to wait to see if she’s got any soon that’s not too dry but in your size ?

i m super clumsy oaf ! So I m wary of lines (. In particular , lines that can be felt . The ones that cannot be felt still ok ). I m afraid knocking into stuff means higher risk of fractures .


----------



## VintageyGirl

AJadecent Angle said:


> Hey! I need your honest (blunt very much preferred as well) opinion on a piece I have saved by matsalice. I was well aware it’s got a couple of stonelines and is very dry looking for full green and spots of more concentrated spicy green. Couldn’t help but get attracted to it.
> Link for the item.


I think it’s very pretty. With the varying shades of green. Colours are nice and saturated. Not sure if the price is too high for this piece? Able to bargain it down a little? Sometimes we just love a piece flaws and all so go with what your heart says


----------



## Icyjade

AJadecent Angle said:


> Hey! I need your honest (blunt very much preferred as well) opinion on a piece I have saved by matsalice. I was well aware it’s got a couple of stonelines and is very dry looking for full green and spots of more concentrated spicy green. Couldn’t help but get attracted to it.
> Link for the item.



I like jade that has better water... but ultimately if you like it go for it!


----------



## lehu07

Hi everyone 

I was cleaning my jewellery today and thought I'd share my absolute favourite piece from my jade collection.
This is a diamond and jade brooch that I've inherited from my grandmother. Love the design!


----------



## szuszuszu

lehu07 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I was cleaning my jewellery today and thought I'd share my absolute favourite piece from my jade collection.
> This is a diamond and jade brooch that I've inherited from my grandmother. Love the design!
> View attachment 5058881


It’s an absolutely gorgeous and precious heirloom. Wear it in good health


----------



## mrs moulds

szuszuszu said:


> Oh my, they’re so beautiful and cute. How lovely that you’re both into jadeite.


Yes ma’am, we are. My daughter more than me now days


----------



## mrs moulds

lehu07 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I was cleaning my jewellery today and thought I'd share my absolute favourite piece from my jade collection.
> This is a diamond and jade brooch that I've inherited from my grandmother. Love the design!
> View attachment 5058881


What a beauty! Your Grandmother had amazing taste.


----------



## VintageyGirl

lehu07 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I was cleaning my jewellery today and thought I'd share my absolute favourite piece from my jade collection.
> This is a diamond and jade brooch that I've inherited from my grandmother. Love the design!
> View attachment 5058881


Gorgeous and precious! Heirlooms are the best!


----------



## mrs moulds

Icyjade said:


> which one are you referring to?
> 
> Icy jadeite and bats is from Kathy, and the star sapphire one is customized (got the star sapphires as a loose set and then set them myself).Hth


The bats! Stunning


----------



## jelliedfeels

sorry wrong thread


----------



## AJadecent Angle

VintageyGirl said:


> I think it’s very pretty. With the varying shades of green. Colours are nice and saturated. Not sure if the price is too high for this piece? Able to bargain it down a little? Sometimes we just love a piece flaws and all so go with what your heart says


Yeah it was very high due to ebay taking a % of the portion from listing price + shipping fee. So she gave me it for around 45% off if I pay for it directly via paypal.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

berniechocolate said:


> Did u buy it already ? Anyways the color is nice but a little dry .   If it’s sold why don’t to wait to see if she’s got any soon that’s not too dry but in your size ?
> 
> i m super clumsy oaf ! So I m wary of lines (. In particular , lines that can be felt . The ones that cannot be felt still ok ). I m afraid knocking into stuff means higher risk of fractures .
> View attachment 5058804


Yes it’s technically not sold, but being held for me to pay little by little since she’s very patient with me. She said it’s hard to get a piece that’s affordable with good water + full color without it going above 2k nowadays and she was surprised she was able to get a batch of these bangles of 5 for lower than $1k per piece 
Also I understand the stonelines are very concerning and she made it very clear in her listing description that it’s there though it’s internal + the price was already marked down cause of it. Still didn’t stop me from getting the piece.


----------



## jelliedfeels

Hello everyone, after looking admiringly at your beauties I’m looking at Jade a whole new way.
I do actually have a pair of nephrite bear charms but I don’t know much about them or Jade.
What is a good source for learning about the terms and qualities of Jade? I googled water Jade because I notice that term and I keep getting gardening advice


----------



## AJadecent Angle

jelliedfeels said:


> Hello everyone, after looking admiringly at your beauties I’m looking at Jade a whole new way.
> I do actually have a pair of nephrite bear charms but I don’t know much about them or Jade.
> What is a good source for learning about the terms and qualities of Jade? I googled water Jade because I notice that term and I keep getting gardening advice


GIA, IGS, Gemselect, and Mindat are very good sites to look at for everything related to jade and it's specifics all the way down to pre-civilization uses. If you want to learn about market terms of specific type of jades color, transparency, values/bargaining, then Chinese websites are way more helpful due to it's abundance of websites and videos talking about it. To access the Chinese side of everything, you'll need a good translator site (I use Yandex translate in this case). If you want to search up everything jadeite only, then it's 翡翠. For nephrite it'll be 和田玉, everything from Siberian nephrite, to China's own nephrites are generally categorized in there.
Hope it helps!
Edit: Here's a link to how highly regarded jadeite is in China where there's stalls dedicated to selling glassy type of jade (aka the highest quality of jade for transparency). Link (Google Translate needed)


----------



## VintageyGirl

AJadecent Angle said:


> Yeah it was very high due to ebay taking a % of the portion from listing price + shipping fee. So she gave me it for around 45% off if I pay for it directly via paypal.


Hurray for getting a big discount! Then I think the price is more reasonable. Congrats on getting it and do show when it arrives!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

VintageyGirl said:


> Hurray for getting a big discount! Then I think the price is more reasonable. Congrats on getting it and do show when it arrives!


Thanks! I will eventually, emphasis on eventually cause I have alot of pieces on hold by her and I don't want my bank to think that something fishy is going on with the amount I splurged, so I'm taking it slow and steady.


----------



## berniechocolate

AJadecent Angle said:


> Yes it’s technically not sold, but being held for me to pay little by little since she’s very patient with me. She said it’s hard to get a piece that’s affordable with good water + full color without it going above 2k nowadays and she was surprised she was able to get a batch of these bangles of 5 for lower than $1k per piece
> Also I understand the stonelines are very concerning and she made it very clear in her listing description that it’s there though it’s internal + the price was already marked down cause of it. Still didn’t stop me from getting the piece.



congrats !


----------



## xincinsin

Sharing a bangle I bought for the Lunar New Year. I liked the setting and could not resist it.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

xincinsin said:


> Sharing a bangle I bought for the Lunar New Year. I liked the setting and could not resist it.
> View attachment 5060266


I have such a soft spot for dry green + spicy green jades like yours. Definitely understandable on why you couldn't resist


----------



## limom

xincinsin said:


> Sharing a bangle I bought for the Lunar New Year.
> 
> What a statement.


----------



## VintageyGirl

xincinsin said:


> Sharing a bangle I bought for the Lunar New Year. I liked the setting and could not resist it.
> View attachment 5060266


What a statement piece indeed!


----------



## jelliedfeels

AJadecent Angle said:


> GIA, IGS, Gemselect, and Mindat are very good sites to look at for everything related to jade and it's specifics all the way down to pre-civilization uses. If you want to learn about market terms of specific type of jades color, transparency, values/bargaining, then Chinese websites are way more helpful due to it's abundance of websites and videos talking about it. To access the Chinese side of everything, you'll need a good translator site (I use Yandex translate in this case). If you want to search up everything jadeite only, then it's 翡翠. For nephrite it'll be 和田玉, everything from Siberian nephrite, to China's own nephrites are generally categorized in there.
> Hope it helps!
> Edit: Here's a link to how highly regarded jadeite is in China where there's stalls dedicated to selling glassy type of jade (aka the highest quality of jade for transparency). Link (Google Translate needed)


Thank you so much for all this amazing advice. Those shiny pieces peas in the pod are so beautiful.


----------



## jelliedfeels

jelliedfeels said:


> Thank you so much for all this amazing advice. Those shiny pieces peas in the pod are so beautiful





	

		
			
		

		
	
.
Found some jade beads I had from a broken bracelet and made a little wristband but am on the hunt for something prettier.
I showed my OH the pea pod and he said it looked like something rude. What a philistine!


----------



## limom

I have just read that white jade calms your nerves and drives negativity away.
Perfect beans for now.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

limom said:


> I have just read that white jade calms your nerves and drives negativity away.
> Perfect beans for now.


Agreed, always good to have something to soothe yourself. Although white nephrite and their prices are something that definitely doesn't calm your nerves, but it's soothing to just browse around.


----------



## Junkenpo

AJadecent Angle said:


> ...
> Also I understand the stonelines are very concerning and she made it very clear in her listing description that it’s there though it’s internal + the price was already marked down cause of it. Still didn’t stop me from getting the piece.



I can relate to this.  The heart wants what it wants sometimes.  Thatʻs how I wound up with Rice (top bangle).
Here is a repost of her with Smoke (green & white bottom bangle).

Sheʻs got internal flaws in three spaces and I really ought to have her banded.  I almost never wear Rice because Iʻm afraid of knocking and breaking her.


----------



## udalrike

Life is short, dear Junkenpo! I would wear this beauty more often, if I were you! 

All of you own such wonderful jade pieces!


----------



## udalrike

I enjoy my crocodile pendant as an earring now. Mismatched earrings again, Bernie!


----------



## udalrike

Not perfectly done, but I think that people will look closer to the pendant than the hook..


----------



## udalrike

Sorry for the dry hand, but all this desinfecting these days...


----------



## udalrike

Both sides


----------



## udalrike

And a bit of French sand... 
Limom, you are French?


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Junkenpo said:


> I can relate to this.  The heart wants what it wants sometimes.  Thatʻs how I wound up with Rice (top bangle).
> Here is a repost of her with Smoke (green & white bottom bangle).
> 
> Sheʻs got internal flaws in three spaces and I really ought to have her banded.  I almost never wear Rice because Iʻm afraid of knocking and breaking her.


Well aren’t those quite an eyecandy. 
Also agreed with udalrike that life’s too short to worry about the possibility of Rice breaking cause of the internal stonelines, Smoke on the other hand is teasing me as I don’t think I can ever get a bangle like her without spending major $$$.


----------



## jelliedfeels

Got a vintage jade/Serpentine?
Dragon pendant for £2 on ebay- I think it’s definitely stone and not complaining at the price.

Am a bit unsure about buying high ticket on eBay though.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

jelliedfeels said:


> Got a vintage jade/Serpentine?
> Dragon pendant for £2 on ebay- I think it’s definitely stone and not complaining at the price.
> 
> Am a bit unsure about buying high ticket on eBay though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063008


For 2 dollars, I doubt it'd be vintage, but it could be jade as well. I do agree that buying on ebay is risky unless you've had previously bought from a seller and know that they're selling genuine untreated jade. It's also why the reputable jade sellers thread exists so you know who to buy from!


----------



## emmababy

Wearing my white bangle and ring today ❤️


----------



## jelliedfeels

AJadecent Angle said:


> For 2 dollars, I doubt it'd be vintage, but it could be jade as well. I do agree that buying on ebay is risky unless you've had previously bought from a seller and know that they're selling genuine untreated jade. It's also why the reputable jade sellers thread exists so you know who to buy from!


That is an amazing thread. Thank you for the recommendation. Am looking at some of the sellers now.


----------



## limom

udalrike said:


> And a bit of French sand...
> Limom, you are French?


Yes, I am a Frenchie living in the USA.


----------



## VintageyGirl

emmababy said:


> Wearing my white bangle and ring today ❤
> View attachment 5063475


Nice and icy! Love the gold setting on the ring!


----------



## VintageyGirl

Sharing my loot for this Friday! Icy bunny set into a bracelet with cabochon egg, icy flower earrings and a slim 飘花 floating forest green flowers on a white lustrous bangle!  I was to pick up the orange flowers/confetti on white base bangle but when I saw it IRL, it looked too similar to my white princess and though very smooth white and fine grained, was very opaque. So I persuaded the seller to let me exchange for the floating flowers which is much slimmer and finer quality (and of cos much more in price!) Will take better photos tomorrow! Just so excited to share


----------



## VintageyGirl

And here’s the orange flowers/confetti bangle which though pretty did not grab me...


----------



## limom

Love the bunny. What a loot!


----------



## berniechocolate

emmababy said:


> Wearing my white bangle and ring today ❤
> View attachment 5063475



So lovely . Love all the white creamy smooth bangles . I recall you liked the black 乌鸡 too . Monochrome ( black & white ) is the easiest to match up with any outfit 




VintageyGirl said:


> Sharing my loot for this Friday! Icy bunny set into a bracelet with cabochon egg, icy flower earrings and a slim 飘花 floating forest green flowers on a white lustrous bangle!  I was to pick up the orange flowers/confetti on white base bangle but when I saw it IRL, it looked too similar to my white princess and though very smooth white and fine grained, was very opaque. So I persuaded the seller to let me exchange for the floating flowers which is much slimmer and finer quality (and of cos much more in price!) Will take better photos tomorrow! Just so excited to share
> 
> View attachment 5063607
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063608
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063609
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063610
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063613





VintageyGirl said:


> And here’s the orange flowers/confetti bangle which though pretty did not grab me...



omg ! Gorgeous loot ! Yep , though I love mine with the “orange fireworks” , this variety while fine grain tends to score lesser in the translucence department . Your bunny bracelet turned out really pretty as well! The earrings makes up a very lovely matchy pair as well . Heart the iciness


----------



## berniechocolate

Fireworks vs the icy oval I have .
This is what I mean @VintageyGirl

kinda like a trade off yes , one is icy  & the other bright orange spots. But white ‘s iciness remains a sort of a “ Main course vs the occasional desert “ , like every couple of days I need to wear it again , or else the blue icy one.

I can understand why u chose the 飘蓝花 floating blue flower , as it looks more translucent and stand out more compared with the creamy white with faint orange dots !


----------



## VintageyGirl

berniechocolate said:


> So lovely . Love all the white creamy smooth bangles . I recall you liked the black 乌鸡 too . Monochrome ( black & white ) is the easiest to match up with any outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg ! Gorgeous loot ! Yep , though I love mine with the “orange fireworks” , this variety while fine grain tends to score lesser in the translucence department . Your bunny bracelet turned out really pretty as well! The earrings makes up a very lovely matchy pair as well . Heart the iciness





berniechocolate said:


> View attachment 5063969
> 
> Fireworks vs the icy oval I have .
> This is what I mean @VintageyGirl
> 
> kinda like a trade off yes , one has interesting spots and the other bright orange spots. But white ‘s iciness remains a sort of a “ Main course vs the occasional desert “ , like every couple of days I need to wear it again , or else the blue icy one.
> 
> I can understand why u chose the 飘蓝花 floating blue flower , as it looks more translucent and stand out more compared with the creamy white with faint orange dots !


According to the seller, the flower earrings are highly icy haha. They are more translucent than the rabbit. Your icy bangle is the best. Super translucent and fine and slim. It would be my “main course “ too every day  the orange spots white base one is a different kind. Also pretty but I found the white side too similar to my princess. It’s also very thick. Still a nice piece tho would prefer the orange spots to be bigger like yours. The bluish green floating flowers bangle look much more lustrous and translucent in comparison. Much finer looking. I tend to be drawn towards slimmer and more translucent bangles nowadays  bonus is it’s an oval which I like for the better fit!


----------



## VintageyGirl

udalrike said:


> Both sides


Cute crocodile Uli! And you are always so good with your hands!


----------



## VintageyGirl

Junkenpo said:


> I can relate to this.  The heart wants what it wants sometimes.  Thatʻs how I wound up with Rice (top bangle).
> Here is a repost of her with Smoke (green & white bottom bangle).
> 
> Sheʻs got internal flaws in three spaces and I really ought to have her banded.  I almost never wear Rice because Iʻm afraid of knocking and breaking her.


Both lovely and translucent! Your Smoke looks like my latest floating flowers!


----------



## VintageyGirl

Sorry to bombard! Here is the bangle, bunny bracelet and icy flower earrings taken in daylight. Rainy day today so hard to get good daylight shots! Hehe. Wanna wear the bracelet and bangle together but worried about them clanking and damaging each other


----------



## jelliedfeels

VintageyGirl said:


> Sorry to bombard! Here is the bangle, bunny bracelet and icy flower earrings taken in daylight. Rainy day today so hard to get good daylight shots! Hehe. Wanna wear the bracelet and bangle together but worried about them clanking and damaging each other


These are so gorgeous! I absolutely love the camellias and the bunny and bangle  
So all of it! I love all of it! So nice!


----------



## VintageyGirl

jelliedfeels said:


> These are so gorgeous! I absolutely love the camellias and the bunny and bangle
> So all of it! I love all of it! So nice!


Thank you so much! Yes, they are camellias! I think I love them the most!


----------



## geroithe

Finally found a yellow bangle that I really really like.


----------



## geroithe

VintageyGirl said:


> Sorry to bombard! Here is the bangle, bunny bracelet and icy flower earrings taken in daylight. Rainy day today so hard to get good daylight shots! Hehe. Wanna wear the bracelet and bangle together but worried about them clanking and damaging each other


I see you contributed to the bunny situation 

That said, I really love the bunny! It’s a good snatch


----------



## VintageyGirl

geroithe said:


> Finally found a yellow bangle that I really really like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065746


That’s a lovely sunny yellow bangle! I have been looking for one too. Enjoy it!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Time to be a fatty for today!


----------



## Juju:)

AJadecent Angle said:


> Time to be a fatty for today!
> View attachment 5067495
> View attachment 5067496


I love your beaded bracelet, but I have to admit I'm really drooling over your egg waffles.


----------



## Junkenpo

AJadecent Angle said:


> Time to be a fatty for today!



I adore those beads!  

And I have never seen such foodstuffs before. Juju called them egg waffles?  Are they dessert? Pastry? Stuffed with breakfast meats? They look entirely delicious.  Where can I get them?


----------



## jelliedfeels

Those waffles do look amazing. 

got a pair of vintage hololite bangles in the post today. Got them off eBay again- impulse bid and I think I might have got a bit of a bargain - can’t wait to share.


----------



## limom

I love those little waffle too.
There is a cart on canal street by the subway that sells those. Yum.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Junkenpo said:


> I adore those beads!
> 
> And I have never seen such foodstuffs before. Juju called them egg waffles?  Are they dessert? Pastry? Stuffed with breakfast meats? They look entirely delicious.  Where can I get them?


Yes they’re indeed egg waffles, I call them bubble waffles (can be called both) They’re definitely dessert items much like jiggly pancake soufflé. I’m certain they can be stuffed inside the pockets where the bubbles form as well (meats can probably be included granted they aren’t too dense and oily )
I think local Chinatowns usually have them since they are a trendy dessert nowadays. If you ask me how it tastes, it’s basically pancake/waffle + fortune cookie combined.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

limom said:


> I love those little waffle too.
> There is a cart on canal street by the subway that sells those. Yum.


Those carts give me nostalgia due to 3-10 year old me just craving those whenever we pass by (was a major fattie back then ). Now there aren’t many around likely due to passing of old age and retirement. So those trendy dessert shops will have to fill abit of that void for now.


----------



## limom

Oh no!
Is there one in Flushing?


----------



## AJadecent Angle

limom said:


> Oh no!
> Is there one in Flushing?


I assume there would be. I live in the heart of Brooklyn’s Chinatown, so there’s more seafood/produce hawkers than there are sweets and savory ones. Although there are some that operate when it’s nearing nighttime and sell grilled foods on skewers from what I’ve heard.


----------



## limom

AJadecent Angle said:


> I assume there would be. I live in the heart of Brooklyn’s Chinatown, so there’s more seafood/produce hawkers than there are sweets and savory ones. Although there are some that operate when it’s nearing nighttime and sell grilled foods on skewers from what I’ve heard.


where is the place you posted?


----------



## AJadecent Angle

limom said:


> where is the place you posted?


I believe it’s 8th Avenue 58th Street. Should be next to a ramen shop and a clothing store with the dessert place in the middle of them.
edit: photo of the location.


----------



## Juju:)

AJadecent Angle said:


> I believe it’s 8th Avenue 58th Street. Should be next to a ramen shop and a clothing store with the dessert place in the middle of them.
> edit: photo of the location.
> View attachment 5068662


Oh boy! I will have to drop by this place next time I'm in Brooklyn!


----------



## limom

AJadecent Angle said:


> I believe it’s 8th Avenue 58th Street. Should be next to a ramen shop and a clothing store with the dessert place in the middle of them.
> edit: photo of the location.
> View attachment 5068662


Thank you!


----------



## szuszuszu

AJadecent Angle said:


> I believe it’s 8th Avenue 58th Street. Should be next to a ramen shop and a clothing store with the dessert place in the middle of them.
> edit: photo of the location.
> View attachment 5068662


Love ❤️ this taro ball dessert in the pic. Craving one now


----------



## lehu07

Yay! My white (mutton fat) jade bracelet has arrived.
First time to get hetian jade.


----------



## Junkenpo

AJadecent Angle said:


> Yes they’re indeed egg waffles, I call them bubble waffles (can be called both) They’re definitely dessert items much like jiggly pancake soufflé. I’m certain they can be stuffed inside the pockets where the bubbles form as well (meats can probably be included granted they aren’t too dense and oily )
> I think local Chinatowns usually have them since they are a trendy dessert nowadays. If you ask me how it tastes, it’s basically pancake/waffle + fortune cookie combined.



I will have to do some searching then.... there is no Chinatown on my little rural neighbor island, but thereʻs probably a good chance that one of the food trucks out here might make them.  I bet Oahu has them, though.  I wish I could feel confident about traveling, but probably not for another year or so.


----------



## Junkenpo

lehu07 said:


> Yay! My white (mutton fat) jade bracelet has arrived.
> First time to get hetian jade.



These look great together!  I adore the barrel shape of beads.  Very soothing to look at.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Junkenpo said:


> I will have to do some searching then.... there is no Chinatown on my little rural neighbor island, but thereʻs probably a good chance that one of the food trucks out here might make them.  I bet Oahu has them, though.  I wish I could feel confident about traveling, but probably not for another year or so.


Ouch, hopefully you can get the chance to try the bubble waffles! Also agreed about the traveling part, haven't even dared going uptown to Manhattan's Chinatown as well for the same reasons as yours, doubt any amount of jades I'll wear will keep me calm during traveling either.


----------



## limom

Pfff..l felt totally protected and safe...yum.yum.yum

.


----------



## jelliedfeels

Here’s a couple of photos of these twin bangles.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Good Day Jadies!
I have not posted in a while. I hope everyone is doing well. I have not purchased any jade in a long time but I came across this pendant and decided to splurge a little. The matte finish in 18k yellow gold is what sold me and the little diamonds were a bonus. I tried a ton of time to take a mod shot but I failed miserably lol. Lavender jade is so hard to photograph. Stay safe and well Jadies ☺️


----------



## Junkenpo

Cyanide Rose said:


> Good Day Jadies!
> I have not posted in a while. I hope everyone is doing well. I have not purchased any jade in a long time but I came across this pendant and decided to splurge a little. The matte finish in 18k yellow gold is what sold me and the little diamonds were a bonus. I tried a ton of time to take a mod shot but I failed miserably lol. Lavender jade is so hard to photograph. Stay safe and well Jadies ☺



Gorgeous piece!  love the color and the gold!


----------



## Junkenpo

For all you H lovers here....  Chaine dʻancre silver with some lovely green.  I saw it up for auction on heritage auctions... itʻs not in my budget at the moment, but thought Iʻd share.  Looks like nephrite?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cyanide Rose said:


> Good Day Jadies!
> I have not posted in a while. I hope everyone is doing well. I have not purchased any jade in a long time but I came across this pendant and decided to splurge a little. The matte finish in 18k yellow gold is what sold me and the little diamonds were a bonus. I tried a ton of time to take a mod shot but I failed miserably lol. Lavender jade is so hard to photograph. Stay safe and well Jadies ☺
> 
> View attachment 5071474
> 
> 
> View attachment 5071476



Beautiful!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

A green bangle with spots of black. Got this for a steal from MatsAlice last year


----------



## SmokieDragon

Also posting green Wulu earrings and a teardrop pendant


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Junkenpo said:


> Gorgeous piece!  love the color and the gold!


Thanks so much JKP! I hope all is well ☺️


----------



## Cyanide Rose

SmokieDragon said:


> Beautiful!!


Thank you so much SD! Your pieces are gorgeous! I hope all is well ☺️


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thank you so much SD! Your pieces are gorgeous! I hope all is well ☺



Thanks so much! Love your leaf in your profile picture too  Trying to stay safe as there is another wave in my country. You stay safe too and take care!


----------



## Cool Breeze

SmokieDragon said:


> Also posting green Wulu earrings and a teardrop pendant
> 
> View attachment 5071935
> View attachment 5071936


Beautiful pieces!  What does the Wulu shape symbolize?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! Love your leaf in your profile picture too  Trying to stay safe as there is another wave in my country. You stay safe too and take care!


Thank you so much, I just adore leaves ☺️ I’m sorry to hear about another wave in your country. Just when you think your through the worst, it comes back with a vengeance. Hopefully, we all can get through this safely, together and get back to some form of normalcy.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cool Breeze said:


> Beautiful pieces!  What does the Wulu shape symbolize?



Thanks so much!  The Wulu aka Gourd aka Calabash aka Hulu is meant for protection and enhancing health, good fortune and positive energy. My mum was into feng shui and introduced me to the concept of Wulu when I was in my teens. She bought me a metal one (probably brass?) meant to be put on a desk when I was younger. Since becoming a jadeite fan, I have been a fan of jadeite Wulus  Come to think of it, I also have a pearl Wulu


----------



## Cool Breeze

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much!  The Wulu aka Gourd aka Calabash aka Hulu is meant for protection and enhancing health, good fortune and positive energy. My mum was into feng shui and introduced me to the concept of Wulu when I was in my teens. She bought me a metal one (probably brass?) meant to be put on a desk when I was younger. Since becoming a jadeite fan, I have been a fan of jadeite Wulus  Come to think of it, I also have a pearl Wulu


Thanks for responding to my question.  I’ve learned so much from this thread.  It’s so interesting to find out the stories and/or meanings of shapes and stones.  Please take care.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cool Breeze said:


> Thanks for responding to my question.  I’ve learned so much from this thread.  It’s so interesting to find out the stories and/or meanings of shapes and stones.  Please take care.



You're very welcome and you take care too!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Cyanide Rose said:


> Good Day Jadies!
> I have not posted in a while. I hope everyone is doing well. I have not purchased any jade in a long time but I came across this pendant and decided to splurge a little. The matte finish in 18k yellow gold is what sold me and the little diamonds were a bonus. I tried a ton of time to take a mod shot but I failed miserably lol. Lavender jade is so hard to photograph. Stay safe and well Jadies ☺
> 
> View attachment 5071474
> 
> 
> View attachment 5071476


You purchased that piece from matsalice haven't you? I adore the piece.


----------



## fanofjadeite

Hi jadies. I haven't posted for awhile due to being busy with work. Lately I have acquired some jade pieces but this pixiu ring is my absolute favourite


----------



## Cyanide Rose

AJadecent Angle said:


> You purchased that piece from matsalice haven't you? I adore the piece.


Hi, I’m sorry I missed this. Thank you so much ☺  Yes, I did. I haven’t looked at her stuff for a long time and I decided to a peek. Purple is my little guys favorite color, so I had to purchase it.   It’s a nice weighted piece, which I like. I purchased quite a few pieces the other day lol. Jade is just so beautiful and all pieces are unique. It’s so hard not to purchase such beautiful pieces


----------



## essiedub

Cyanide Rose said:


> Good Day Jadies!
> I have not posted in a while. I hope everyone is doing well. I have not purchased any jade in a long time but I came across this pendant and decided to splurge a little. The matte finish in 18k yellow gold is what sold me and the little diamonds were a bonus. I tried a ton of time to take a mod shot but I failed miserably lol. Lavender jade is so hard to photograph. Stay safe and well Jadies ☺
> 
> View attachment 5071474
> 
> 
> View attachment 5071476


Hi CyanideRose! Was just thinking of you the other day..this is a spectacular piece! Looks really vintage.  I would love a lavender jade piece..yup yup.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

essiedub said:


> Hi CyanideRose! Was just thinking of you the other day..this is a spectacular piece! Looks really vintage.  I would love a lavender jade piece..yup yup.


Hi essiedub ☺ Thank you so much! I totally agree with you, it does have a bit of a vintage feel and I am obsessed with vintage jewelry. I purchased the necklace from a vet that purchased it during the war. I would love to find a bracelet to match. I pulled out this vintage jade bangle to wear with some bracelets. Jade is so calming and the jingle when it bumps my metal bracelets reminds me of a wind chime


----------



## Deleted 698298

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi essiedub ☺ Thank you so much! I totally agree with you, it does have a bit of a vintage feel and I am obsessed with vintage jewelry. I purchased the necklace from a vet that purchased it during the war. I would love to find a bracelet to match. I pulled out this vintage jade bangle to wear with some bracelets. Jade is so calming and the jingle when it bumps my metal bracelets reminds me of a wind chime
> 
> View attachment 5075182


your bangle is absolutely stunning! My favourite jade colour


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Consumer2much said:


> your bangle is absolutely stunning! My favourite jade colour


Thanks so much! It’s one of my favorite colors in jade too. I wish I had more bangles that fit my left wrist. I usually wear my jade on my right wrist, but I started collecting vintage silver bangles and I’m afraid they would damage my bangles if I put any on that side. I guess I’m gonna have to go searching for more bangles to fit that wrist


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Good Day Jadies  I purchased this today from a local jeweler. Still trying to figure out what it is. It’s still needs another bath but I really like the color. Just wanted to share. Have a blessed day Jadies


----------



## VintageyGirl

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi essiedub ☺ Thank you so much! I totally agree with you, it does have a bit of a vintage feel and I am obsessed with vintage jewelry. I purchased the necklace from a vet that purchased it during the war. I would love to find a bracelet to match. I pulled out this vintage jade bangle to wear with some bracelets. Jade is so calming and the jingle when it bumps my metal bracelets reminds me of a wind chime
> 
> View attachment 5075182


Amazing stack! Very soothing jade bangle colour


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Cyanide Rose said:


> Good Day Jadies  I purchased this today from a local jeweler. Still trying to figure out what it is. It’s still needs another bath but I really like the color. Just wanted to share. Have a blessed day Jadies


Oh! That carving looks lovely, have you tried doing a specific gravity test on the piece? Could help you with finding out what type of stone it maybe.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

VintageyGirl said:


> Amazing stack! Very soothing jade bangle colour


Hi VintageyGirl, Thank you so much


----------



## Cyanide Rose

AJadecent Angle said:


> Oh! That carving looks lovely, have you tried doing a specific gravity test on the piece? Could help you with finding out what type of stone it maybe.


Yes, My apologies for the confusion. I was trying to figure out what the jade is carved into. I have never seen the moving carving inside a piece of Jadeite. I have a nephrite ball somewhere with carved smaller pieces inside of it but it’s round and not this nice. The SG test did came out to be Jadeite, so thank goodness for that


----------



## Junkenpo

Cyanide Rose said:


> Yes, My apologies for the confusion. I was trying to figure out what the jade is carved into. I have never seen the moving carving inside a piece of Jadeite. I have a nephrite ball somewhere with carved smaller pieces inside of it but it’s round and not this nice. The SG test did came out to be Jadeite, so thank goodness for that



Looks like bagua?  I'm not sure about the moving center... prayer wheel of a sort?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Junkenpo said:


> Looks like bagua?  I'm not sure about the moving center... prayer wheel of a sort?


Yuppers, Thanks JKP! I appreciate it. I’m going to give it another bath today and see if I can get the last bit of stuff out. I was wondering if anyone actually puts oil on their jade? I have been away for a bit and couldn’t remember if it was mineral oil or canola. I saw quite a bit of suggestions online about canola but I wanted to be sure. Thanks so much again


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Cyanide Rose said:


> Yuppers, Thanks JKP! I appreciate it. I’m going to give it another bath today and see if I can get the last bit of stuff out. I was wondering if anyone actually puts oil on their jade? I have been away for a bit and couldn’t remember if it was mineral oil or canola. I saw quite a bit of suggestions online about canola but I wanted to be sure. Thanks so much again


I can attest to putting oil on my jade pieces, alittle too much perhaps since lint always gets trapped onto it later on   
I use baby oil though since my parents would think I'm being wasteful with canola/olive.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

AJadecent Angle said:


> I can attest to putting oil on my jade pieces, alittle too much perhaps since lint always gets trapped onto it later on
> I use baby oil though since my parents would think I'm being wasteful with canola/olive.


Thanks so much, I really appreciate it


----------



## jelliedfeels

I’ve got a Jade ring coming in the post
	

		
			
		

		
	




What do you think of her? 
I do like a statement ring but now I’m wondering about  whether I should’ve gone for a simple band shape.
I saw someone who had a ring in a similar shape a few pages back and it looked gorgeous.  
We shall see.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jelliedfeels said:


> I’ve got a Jade ring coming in the post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5079025
> View attachment 5079026
> 
> What do you think of her?
> I do like a statement ring but now I’m wondering about  whether I should’ve gone for a simple band shape.
> I saw someone who had a ring in a similar shape a few pages back and it looked gorgeous.
> We shall see.


I really like it. You can always get a simple one as well and wear this one when you want to be more bold  I have an amber one like it that I wear with a bigger amber bangle.


----------



## jelliedfeels

Cyanide Rose said:


> I really like it. You can always get a simple one as well and wear this one when you want to be more bold  I have an amber one like it that I wear with a bigger amber bangle.


Thank you for your reply. Yes this is true   
there’s no limit to how much Jade one needs!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jelliedfeels said:


> Thank you for your reply. Yes this is true
> there’s no limit to how much Jade one needs!


Very true


----------



## jelliedfeels

Cyanide Rose said:


> I really like it. You can always get a simple one as well and wear this one when you want to be more bold  I have an amber one like it that I wear with a bigger amber bangle.


Oh btw do you mean amber coloured Jade or the stone amber? I didn’t know you could carve amber into bangles if the latter- interesting.
Beautiful either way.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jelliedfeels said:


> Oh btw do you mean amber coloured Jade or the stone amber? I didn’t know you could carve amber into bangles if the latter- interesting.
> Beautiful either way.


I’m sorry, I meant amber the stone ☺️ It’s not exactly like your but quite similar. Here it is


----------



## VintageyGirl

Happy Mother’s Day to all mummies and mummies of jade babies! Hehe. In our part of the world SE Asia, it was Mother’s Day on 9 May.

Got a pair of icy floating flowers 飘蓝花 earrings from Li Hong to match my bangle. Bought online tho I could have gone to the shop. Delivery was fast. Sharing it together with a bouquet that my daughter assembled for me herself. My 1st Mother’s Day flowers from my daughter


----------



## VintageyGirl

jelliedfeels said:


> I’ve got a Jade ring coming in the post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5079025
> View attachment 5079026
> 
> What do you think of her?
> I do like a statement ring but now I’m wondering about  whether I should’ve gone for a simple band shape.
> I saw someone who had a ring in a similar shape a few pages back and it looked gorgeous.
> We shall see.


It’s gorgeous! I love statement rings, what more in Jade!! Show some mod shots when you get it!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

VintageyGirl said:


> Happy Mother’s Day to all mummies and mummies of jade babies! Hehe. In our part of the world SE Asia, it was Mother’s Day on 9 May.
> 
> Got a pair of icy floating flowers 飘蓝花 earrings from Li Hong to match my bangle. Bought online tho I could have gone to the shop. Delivery was fast. Sharing it together with a bouquet that my daughter assembled for me herself. My 1st Mother’s Day flowers from my daughter


Beautiful! Happy Belated Mother’s Day to you too


----------



## SmokieDragon

VintageyGirl said:


> Happy Mother’s Day to all mummies and mummies of jade babies! Hehe. In our part of the world SE Asia, it was Mother’s Day on 9 May.
> 
> Got a pair of icy floating flowers 飘蓝花 earrings from Li Hong to match my bangle. Bought online tho I could have gone to the shop. Delivery was fast. Sharing it together with a bouquet that my daughter assembled for me herself. My 1st Mother’s Day flowers from my daughter



A perfect match!  We need ear shots


----------



## VintageyGirl

SmokieDragon said:


> A perfect match!  We need ear shots


Thank you! Here is the ear shot  and I also succumbed and got a matching pendant. Cos I’m the matchy matchy kind of girl


----------



## jelliedfeels

Cyanide Rose said:


> I’m sorry, I meant amber the stone ☺ It’s not exactly like your but quite similar. Here it is


Wow that is a gorgeous pair so beautiful. I have never seen carved amber jewellery like that before just chips and beads. It makes you appreciate amber whole different way


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jelliedfeels said:


> Wow that is a gorgeous pair so beautiful. I have never seen carved amber jewellery like that before just chips and beads. It makes you appreciate amber whole different way


Thanks so much. I had quite the amber addiction just before my jade obsession started lol. Now jade is speaking to me again  lol


----------



## Cyanide Rose

VintageyGirl said:


> Thank you! Here is the ear shot  and I also succumbed and got a matching pendant. Cos I’m the matchy matchy kind of girl
> 
> View attachment 5080210
> 
> 
> View attachment 5080211


TDF  Is this from all about jade? Just want to take a bit of a peek


----------



## VintageyGirl

Cyanide Rose said:


> TDF  Is this from all about jade? Just want to take a bit of a peek


Thanks hehe. No, they are not from All About Jade. Earrings from Li Hong and pendant from Little Jadeite House which can be found on FB and Instagram  Li Hong sent me a listing of a similar pendant they said is from same Boulder as the earrings but set in white gold and diamonds. Very pretty too! Go check it out!


----------



## estrellita

Hello! I have a question about the sound of real and fake jadeites - have seen videos on youtube. 
*Do real jadeites have to have that unique ‘resonating sound/chime’?* I have some jadeite bangles with that beautiful sound, and a lot without. I’ve purchased bangles with/without the chime from same seller (same experience with other sellers).
I have also asked different sellers about this, and their answers vary.

“Not all jadeites chime, depends on the mine they came from.”
”Only jades from old mines chime.”
”Opaque ones don’t have that sound.”
On a different note, I recently purchased from Jadeburi on eBay. I wasn’t expecting a lot, but boy was I surprised! The bangles (round, not-too-thin) are beautiful and they chime!


----------



## essiedub

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi essiedub ☺ Thank you so much! I totally agree with you, it does have a bit of a vintage feel and I am obsessed with vintage jewelry. I purchased the necklace from a vet that purchased it during the war. I would love to find a bracelet to match. I pulled out this vintage jade bangle to wear with some bracelets. Jade is so calming and the jingle when it bumps my metal bracelets reminds me of a wind chime


Love that blue toned jade! It kinda has the same tone as the icy leaf in you’re avatar, which by the way, is just smashing! Have you posted and discussed that before? What makes a piece icy vs. not icy? Is it different minerals in the stone? So much variety. So much to learn!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

VintageyGirl said:


> Thanks hehe. No, they are not from All About Jade. Earrings from Li Hong and pendant from Little Jadeite House which can be found on FB and Instagram  Li Hong sent me a listing of a similar pendant they said is from same Boulder as the earrings but set in white gold and diamonds. Very pretty too! Go check it out!


Thanks! I will definitely take a look. I really appreciate it


----------



## Cyanide Rose

essiedub said:


> Love that blue toned jade! It kinda has the same tone as the icy leaf in you’re avatar, which by the way, is just smashing! Have you posted and discussed that before? What makes a piece icy vs. not icy? Is it different minerals in the stone? So much variety. So much to learn!


Thanks so much essiedub! Blue or blue green jade is my weakness  I am not sure if I posted about it or not, it’s been a while but I went digging through my jewelry box earlier and found little blue leaves to match. I forgot I purchased them. I’m an out of sight out of mind kinda person, so most of my jade is out and displayed but they were not. Anywho now I have another project for the jewelers  

I always kind of associate icy with translucency and glassy as jade you can see through. I ❤️ glassy jade too, but the pieces are often on the thinner side. I’m unintentionally really hard on jewelry, so I cringe at the thought of me damaging such an expensive piece. Luckily, the icy leaves pendants I have are pretty thick.

I actually have a question about Jadeite that has a jelly look to it. Is there a name for that type of jade? I really love that look, which looks icy to me too. I have a few pieces like that, that I just adore


----------



## SmokieDragon

VintageyGirl said:


> Thank you! Here is the ear shot  and I also succumbed and got a matching pendant. Cos I’m the matchy matchy kind of girl
> 
> View attachment 5080210
> 
> 
> View attachment 5080211




Beautiful pendant too!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Wearing this only for my sweater to block it forever today.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks so much essiedub! Blue or blue green jade is my weakness  I am not sure if I posted about it or not, it’s been a while but I went digging through my jewelry box earlier and found little blue leaves to match. I forgot I purchased them. I’m an out of sight out of mind kinda person, so most of my jade is out and displayed but they were not. Anywho now I have another project for the jewelers
> 
> I always kind of associate icy with translucency and glassy as jade you can see through. I ❤ glassy jade too, but the pieces are often on the thinner side. I’m unintentionally really hard on jewelry, so I cringe at the thought of me damaging such an expensive piece. Luckily, the icy leaves pendants I have are pretty thick.
> 
> I actually have a question about Jadeite that has a jelly look to it. Is there a name for that type of jade? I really love that look, which looks icy to me too. I have a few pieces like that, that I just adore


Funny you'd ask that as generally it's still classified as icy/high icy, but specifically, translucent jade where it has a jelly-like look to it is called  果冻种水 or melting glutinous jelly. Melting glutinous is similar to agar-agar jelly in terms of translucency in my opinion.
Here's a link to the thread as it's much more specific regarding your question!



estrellita said:


> Hello! I have a question about the sound of real and fake jadeites - have seen videos on youtube.
> *Do real jadeites have to have that unique ‘resonating sound/chime’?* I have some jadeite bangles with that beautiful sound, and a lot without. I’ve purchased bangles with/without the chime from same seller (same experience with other sellers).
> I have also asked different sellers about this, and their answers vary.
> 
> “Not all jadeites chime, depends on the mine they came from.”
> ”Only jades from old mines chime.”
> ”Opaque ones don’t have that sound.”
> On a different note, I recently purchased from Jadeburi on eBay. I wasn’t expecting a lot, but boy was I surprised! The bangles (round, not-too-thin) are beautiful and they chime!


Real jadeites do have their own chime. Although there are a few factors behind it.
If the piece is more translucent than opaque (due to interlocking grains being smaller) then it'll produce a more clearer + higher pitched chime vs. an opaque one although producing a resonating chime to it, it wouldn't ring as long.
Additionally, defects such as cracks, and stonelines play a part of whether or not the piece will chime at all due to said defects likely absorbing the frequency and force used to knock on it (gently of course lol), hence the sound not going through the bangle and becoming duller sounding.
So all-in-all I agree with your seller's answers since it's true not all jades (translucent and opaque) have the same chime + where they're mined being a factor as well.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

AJadecent Angle said:


> Funny you'd ask that as generally it's still classified as icy/high icy, but specifically, translucent jade where it has a jelly-like look to it is called  果冻种水 or melting glutinous jelly. Melting glutinous is similar to agar-agar jelly in terms of translucency in my opinion.
> Here's a link to the thread as it's much more specific regarding your question!
> 
> 
> Real jadeites do have their own chime. Although there are a few factors behind it.
> If the piece is more translucent than opaque (due to interlocking grains being smaller) then it'll produce a more clearer + higher pitched chime vs. an opaque one although producing a resonating chime to it, it wouldn't ring as long.
> Additionally, defects such as cracks, and stonelines play a part of whether or not the piece will chime at all due to said defects likely absorbing the frequency and force used to knock on it (gently of course lol), hence the sound not going through the bangle and becoming duller sounding.
> So all-in-all I agree with your seller's answers since it's true not all jades (translucent and opaque) have the same chime + where they're mined being a factor as well.


This helped me out sooo much. Thank you so much, I really appreciate it


----------



## VintageyGirl

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks so much essiedub! Blue or blue green jade is my weakness  I am not sure if I posted about it or not, it’s been a while but I went digging through my jewelry box earlier and found little blue leaves to match. I forgot I purchased them. I’m an out of sight out of mind kinda person, so most of my jade is out and displayed but they were not. Anywho now I have another project for the jewelers
> 
> I always kind of associate icy with translucency and glassy as jade you can see through. I ❤ glassy jade too, but the pieces are often on the thinner side. I’m unintentionally really hard on jewelry, so I cringe at the thought of me damaging such an expensive piece. Luckily, the icy leaves pendants I have are pretty thick.
> 
> I actually have a question about Jadeite that has a jelly look to it. Is there a name for that type of jade? I really love that look, which looks icy to me too. I have a few pieces like that, that I just adore


I love the glutinous icy jelly look! More than icy glassy. Haha. Tho icy glassy is most priced!


----------



## VintageyGirl

AJadecent Angle said:


> Wearing this only for my sweater to block it forever today.
> View attachment 5080805


This bracelet is gorgeous! Floating bluish flowers! (Macaroons look great too hehe)


----------



## AJadecent Angle

VintageyGirl said:


> This bracelet is gorgeous! Floating bluish flowers! (Macaroons look great too hehe)


Thanks! The camera seems to differ since it got a more detailed shot on the macarons than the bracelet.  
No matter, I'll take a better shot tomorrow indoors.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

VintageyGirl said:


> I love the glutinous icy jelly look! More than icy glassy. Haha. Tho icy glassy is most priced!


Me too! The icy glass is beautiful but not my first choice. But now I at least know what I’m looking for


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Alright as promised! A better shot with a piece I got yesterday as well.


----------



## jelliedfeels

The statement ring on the go! I got it for my third finger but it actually fits better on the middle!
Will have to get a couple more.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

AJadecent Angle said:


> Alright as promised! A better shot with a piece I got yesterday as well.
> View attachment 5081664


Very nice! Love the donut too. Very pretty green


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jelliedfeels said:


> View attachment 5081731
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The statement ring on the go! I got it for my third finger but it actually fits better on the middle!
> Will have to get a couple more.


I like it! ❤️


----------



## VintageyGirl

AJadecent Angle said:


> Alright as promised! A better shot with a piece I got yesterday as well.
> View attachment 5081664


Lovely pieces! The safety coin donut has such a nice green. Congrats on the new acquisition! Always such a thrill to get new pieces


----------



## VintageyGirl

jelliedfeels said:


> View attachment 5081731
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The statement ring on the go! I got it for my third finger but it actually fits better on the middle!
> Will have to get a couple more.


Very statement! Is it jadeite or nephrite?


----------



## SmokieDragon

AJadecent Angle said:


> Alright as promised! A better shot with a piece I got yesterday as well.
> View attachment 5081664



Lovely donut!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Icy light green bangle with a yellow patch and green spots

_


_


----------



## berniechocolate

VintageyGirl said:


> Happy Mother’s Day to all mummies and mummies of jade babies! Hehe. In our part of the world SE Asia, it was Mother’s Day on 9 May.
> 
> Got a pair of icy floating flowers 飘蓝花 earrings from Li Hong to match my bangle. Bought online tho I could have gone to the shop. Delivery was fast. Sharing it together with a bouquet that my daughter assembled for me herself. My 1st Mother’s Day flowers from my daughter



New earrings are so dreamy and gorgeous ! Your daughter is very filial ❤️❤️


----------



## berniechocolate

AJadecent Angle said:


> Alright as promised! A better shot with a piece I got yesterday as well.
> View attachment 5081664


The donut is quite scrumptious . Did you match it with the green bangle u bought on eBay ? Did I correctly recall you bought a green bangle on eBay ?


jelliedfeels said:


> View attachment 5081731
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The statement ring on the go! I got it for my third finger but it actually fits better on the middle!
> Will have to get a couple more.



so unique . 


SmokieDragon said:


> Icy light green bangle with a yellow patch and green spots
> 
> _
> View attachment 5082318
> View attachment 5082319
> _
> 
> View attachment 5082320



very unique coloring . Is this a new purchase?


----------



## berniechocolate

I m currently having water retention and trouble getting the Li Hong icy white off my right hand . ( woman monthly curse, damn  )

So I think when I finally am able to get it off , I shall try to wear it on my left hand instead  .

Since I can’t get it off for now , I shall accessorized with different things on different days instead .


----------



## jelliedfeels

berniechocolate said:


> I m currently having water retention and trouble getting the Li Hong icy white off my right hand . ( woman monthly curse, damn  )
> 
> So I think when I finally am able to get it off , I shall try to wear it on my left hand instead  .
> 
> Since I can’t get it off for now , I shall accessorized with different things on different days instead .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5082360
> View attachment 5082365
> View attachment 5082366


Oh my gosh it’s gorgeous and I love love love it with the ruby and solitaire.


----------



## berniechocolate

jelliedfeels said:


> Oh my gosh it’s gorgeous and I love love love it with the ruby and solitaire.



thank u ! It’s one safe choice because it’s icy white , it goes almost with everything .  I love colors like my yellow bangles but sometimes I don’t like to think if it will be matchy with other stuff I wear .


----------



## VintageyGirl

berniechocolate said:


> I m currently having water retention and trouble getting the Li Hong icy white off my right hand . ( woman monthly curse, damn  )
> 
> So I think when I finally am able to get it off , I shall try to wear it on my left hand instead  .
> 
> Since I can’t get it off for now , I shall accessorized with different things on different days instead .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5082360
> View attachment 5082365
> View attachment 5082366


Icy white is the best! Even if you can’t take it off forever, it will still match with everything  Fun to be able to pair it with many diff things. I have a dragon Phoenix gold bracelet which looks like your gold one


----------



## VintageyGirl

SmokieDragon said:


> Icy light green bangle with a yellow patch and green spots
> 
> _
> View attachment 5082318
> View attachment 5082319
> _
> 
> View attachment 5082320


Multi coloured bangles are great! Can flip it around and looks like different bangles hehe. This one is special with the yellow part. I hv a weakness for yellow jade but haven’t found the right one yet. And is that a new Fope addition?


----------



## jelliedfeels

VintageyGirl said:


> Very statement! Is it jadeite or nephrite?


I don’t know and the seller didn’t either. It’s a bargain.  It doesn’t chime when you hit it. I’m going to look into how to test online.

here’s more pictures


----------



## AJadecent Angle

berniechocolate said:


> The donut is quite scrumptious . Did you match it with the green bangle u bought on eBay ? Did I correctly recall you bought a green bangle on eBay ?


Thanks! I wish I could wear the donut to match it but I bought it for the sake for fidgeting.   Although yes I've previously bought a green bangle, the dry full green one on the other hand is slowly but surely being paid off.


----------



## SmokieDragon

berniechocolate said:


> I m currently having water retention and trouble getting the Li Hong icy white off my right hand . ( woman monthly curse, damn  )
> 
> So I think when I finally am able to get it off , I shall try to wear it on my left hand instead  .
> 
> Since I can’t get it off for now , I shall accessorized with different things on different days instead .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5082360
> View attachment 5082365
> View attachment 5082366



Such a beautiful bangle! Love your rings as well!


----------



## SmokieDragon

berniechocolate said:


> very unique coloring . Is this a new purchase?



Thanks! This bangle is going to be 2 years old. I had it on for a few days on my left hand when it first arrived. It was then removed to make way for my lavender oval. At that point in time, I didn't want to wear a bangle on my unoccupied right hand so it got kept away. Then a month or so later, I decided to start wearing a bangle on my right hand as well but other bangles had arrived (one after another) that I haven't had a chance to think about this bangle until last week. So here we are, together again at last  It has a very nice vibe about it.

Anyway, I'm thinking of removing my lavender oval on my left hand but just can't seem to do it myself. Tried twice already. Think I have to go back to see the shopkeeper to help me. One day when cases aren't so high here



VintageyGirl said:


> Multi coloured bangles are great! Can flip it around and looks like different bangles hehe. This one is special with the yellow part. I hv a weakness for yellow jade but haven’t found the right one yet. And is that a new Fope addition?



Thanks! That's so true about the flipping  No, it's not a new Fope. It came from my left hand haha


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> I m currently having water retention and trouble getting the Li Hong icy white off my right hand . ( woman monthly curse, damn  )
> 
> So I think when I finally am able to get it off , I shall try to wear it on my left hand instead  .
> 
> Since I can’t get it off for now , I shall accessorized with different things on different days instead .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5082360
> View attachment 5082365
> View attachment 5082366


Yikes, we are truly jade sisters.  This is what I chose to wear today.  Is your icy white a princess round too?  I love your choice in accessories.  I decided to wear my Edwards Black Nephrite ball.  Hope you are having a fabulous day!


----------



## berniechocolate

Silver Mom said:


> Yikes, we are truly jade sisters.  This is what I chose to wear today.  Is your icy white a princess round too?  I love your choice in accessories.  I decided to wear my Edwards Black Nephrite ball.  Hope you are having a fabulous day!
> 
> View attachment 5083785


So beautiful and luminous the icy dear @Silver Mom  !
The monochrome effect is very lovely like ivory & ebony. 

This is also why I love love love icy jade , because they bring out the best in other jades .  The edwards black is very glossy and shiny


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> So beautiful and luminous the icy dear @Silver Mom  !
> The monochrome effect is very lovely like ivory & ebony.
> 
> This is also why I love love love icy jade , because they bring out the best in other jades .  The edwards black is very glossy and shiny


And I love learning from you dear sis.


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> So beautiful and luminous the icy dear @Silver Mom  !
> The monochrome effect is very lovely like ivory & ebony.
> 
> This is also why I love love love icy jade , because they bring out the best in other jades .  The edwards black is very glossy and shiny


I also LOVE LOVE LOVE icy jade but mostly in icy white.  In other colors I do love icy too but if I had to choose I guess I might choose color above icyness because I love it when colors are intense.  LOL.....  Of course if there were any with both icyness and intense color, I couldn't afford it.  Sigh.......


----------



## VintageyGirl

Silver Mom said:


> Yikes, we are truly jade sisters.  This is what I chose to wear today.  Is your icy white a princess round too?  I love your choice in accessories.  I decided to wear my Edwards Black Nephrite ball.  Hope you are having a fabulous day!
> 
> View attachment 5083785


Beautiful icy bangle and black EB pendant! Wishing to get a really icy one like this some day!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Good day Jadies! I went digging around to find bangles that could fit my left wrist, since most bangles were purchased to fit my right. I found this bangle that I purchased five or six years ago and was very disappointed with the stone lines and the size when I received it. I never returned it because I purchased it from another country. It’s huge but I figured I could wear it with my metal bangles so wearing it today  Have a great day Jadies!


----------



## Silver Mom

Cyanide Rose said:


> Good day Jadies! I went digging around to find bangles that could fit my left wrist, since most bangles were purchased to fit my right. I found this bangle that I purchased five or six years ago and was very disappointed with the stone lines and the size when I received it. I never returned it because I purchased it from another country. It’s huge but I figured I could wear it with my metal bangles so wearing it today  Have a great day Jadies!


Looks really nice to me.


----------



## Silver Mom

VintageyGirl said:


> Beautiful icy bangle and black EB pendant! Wishing to get a really icy one like this some day!


I am positive you will.  Thank you for your compliment.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silver Mom said:


> Looks really nice to me.


Hi Silver Mom, Thank you so much! It’s so beautiful outside today. I hope the weather is wonderful where you are. Have a blessed day ☺️


----------



## SmokieDragon

Silver Mom said:


> Yikes, we are truly jade sisters.  This is what I chose to wear today.  Is your icy white a princess round too?  I love your choice in accessories.  I decided to wear my Edwards Black Nephrite ball.  Hope you are having a fabulous day!
> 
> View attachment 5083785



Beautiful bangle! The glow! You actually have a bangle stand! An excellent piece of equipment to capture your bangle in its full glory!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cyanide Rose said:


> Good day Jadies! I went digging around to find bangles that could fit my left wrist, since most bangles were purchased to fit my right. I found this bangle that I purchased five or six years ago and was very disappointed with the stone lines and the size when I received it. I never returned it because I purchased it from another country. It’s huge but I figured I could wear it with my metal bangles so wearing it today  Have a great day Jadies!



I don't see any stonelines. I think you are a fantastic photographer! Are your right hand bangles too big for your left hand?


----------



## Silver Mom

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi Silver Mom, Thank you so much! It’s so beautiful outside today. I hope the weather is wonderful where you are. Have a blessed day ☺


I will take a picture of what it is like here.....I will be right back.


----------



## Silver Mom

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi Silver Mom, Thank you so much! It’s so beautiful outside today. I hope the weather is wonderful where you are. Have a blessed day ☺


Thank you CR.  It is a beautiful day here too.  Enjoy your day.  We sure are blessed.


----------



## Silver Mom

SmokieDragon said:


> Beautiful bangle! The glow! You actually have a bangle stand! An excellent piece of equipment to capture your bangle in its full glory!


LOL, I bought this bangle stand because when I first started to buy bangles I had one and then bought another bangle.  So then I had two and didn't know where to put the one I wasn't wearing.  I thought OK so I guess I will display one when I am not wearing it.  LOL...... little did I know I would end up with so many.  I tell you this jade addiction is really a sickness.  LOL I am soooooo weak.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

SmokieDragon said:


> I don't see any stonelines. I think you are a fantastic photographer! Are your right hand bangles too big for your left hand?


Thanks SD  There are 2 or 3 that reach the surface. I’m a lefty so my right wrist is way smaller. I can wear a 55 on my right but my left is a 61. I think I may have 3 that can fit my left wrist and 40 or so for me right.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silver Mom said:


> Thank you CR.  It is a beautiful day here too.  Enjoy your day.  We sure are blessed.
> 
> View attachment 5084522


It’s a gorgeous day there SM. Thanks so much for sharing  I will share my view too. We are very blessed ☺️


----------



## Silver Mom

Cyanide Rose said:


> It’s a gorgeous day there SM. Thanks so much for sharing  I will share my view too. We are very blessed ☺


What a yummy day and a beautiful view.


----------



## VintageyGirl

Cyanide Rose said:


> Good day Jadies! I went digging around to find bangles that could fit my left wrist, since most bangles were purchased to fit my right. I found this bangle that I purchased five or six years ago and was very disappointed with the stone lines and the size when I received it. I never returned it because I purchased it from another country. It’s huge but I figured I could wear it with my metal bangles so wearing it today  Have a great day Jadies!


What a gorgeous stack and icy bangle! Great idea to stack it like that since it’s too big. I’m just always paranoid about my bangles clanking against metal bangles or other jade or even my Apple Watch worn on the other hand sometimes!


----------



## VintageyGirl

Sending a little   to you all this Sunday ~ a little icy jade heart


----------



## Cyanide Rose

VintageyGirl said:


> What a gorgeous stack and icy bangle! Great idea to stack it like that since it’s too big. I’m just always paranoid about my bangles clanking against metal bangles or other jade or even my Apple Watch worn on the other hand sometimes!


Thanks VintageGirl! Your heart ring is quite lovey and the band is just so perfect. Beautiful ☺️


----------



## SmokieDragon

VintageyGirl said:


> Sending a little   to you all this Sunday ~ a little icy jade heart



Wow! Lovely jadeite heart ring! Was the semi-infinity band made to match it? Such a perfect pair!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks SD  There are 2 or 3 that reach the surface. I’m a lefty so my right wrist is way smaller. I can wear a 55 on my right but my left is a 61. I think I may have 3 that can fit my left wrist and 40 or so for me right.



Wow, I didn't realise the difference in wrist size can be so vast! I'm ambidextrous so what fits on the right fits on the left too in terms of bangles and rings


----------



## VintageyGirl

SmokieDragon said:


> Wow! Lovely jadeite heart ring! Was the semi-infinity band made to match it? Such a perfect pair!





SmokieDragon said:


> Wow, I didn't realise the difference in wrist size can be so vast! I'm ambidextrous so what fits on the right fits on the left too in terms of bangles and rings


Thank you! The semi “smile” ring I got it before the heart ring haha. Being ambidextrous is so cool!! It’s like a Super Power!


----------



## Silver Mom

VintageyGirl said:


> Sending a little   to you all this Sunday ~ a little icy jade heart


LOVE IT!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Hey ladies! I need your opinion and advice regarding 24k gold accessorized onto jewelries. Literally half an hour ago my father added those 24k pixiu onto a greenstone bracelet (variety of serpentine maybe) and want to know how often those 24k accessory beads last if you would to wear those once every week for a full day? Knowing how malleable pure gold is especially without alloy fillers to give the gold more durability in longtime wear.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

SmokieDragon said:


> Wow, I didn't realise the difference in wrist size can be so vast! I'm ambidextrous so what fits on the right fits on the left too in terms of bangles and rings


That’s pretty cool and it would save me so much money lol. I would be all jeweled up, all the time ☺️


----------



## CareerMother

Hi everyone, just a quick note to say hello and to thank you all for sharing your knowledge. I have read through the whole thread and learnt a lot. I have had a longstanding interest in jade but only got my first bangle 3 months ago and am making up for lost time!


----------



## Juju:)

CareerMother said:


> Hi everyone, just a quick note to say hello and to thank you all for sharing your knowledge. I have read through the whole thread and learnt a lot. I have had a longstanding interest in jade but only got my first bangle 3 months ago and am making up for lost time!


Welcome to the group CM! Congrats on your first bangle! Please feel free to share pics so we can drool over it. I've recently became more interested after the bangle my MIL gave me broke from a fall when I missed a step. I got away with a sprained ankle but the bangle ended up in 3 pieces. Since then I've been learning and searching for my first owned bangle. Been looking for over a year. I want this to be my forever bangle.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Juju:smile: said:


> Welcome to the group CM! Congrats on your first bangle! Please feel free to share pics so we can drool over it. I've recently became more interested after the bangle my MIL gave me broke from a fall when I missed a step. I got away with a sprained ankle but the bangle ended up in 3 pieces. Since then I've been learning and searching for my first owned bangle. Been looking for over a year. I want this to be my forever bangle.



Oic. Was it a family heirloom? Did you repurpose the broken pieces?


----------



## Icyjade

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks SD  There are 2 or 3 that reach the surface. I’m a lefty so my right wrist is way smaller. I can wear a 55 on my right but my left is a 61. I think I may have 3 that can fit my left wrist and 40 or so for me right.





SmokieDragon said:


> Wow, I didn't realise the difference in wrist size can be so vast! I'm ambidextrous so what fits on the right fits on the left too in terms of bangles and rings



Wow I didn’t know either. Mine can fit on both though I don’t wear on my right as I will bang the bangle too often since I’m right handed


----------



## Juju:)

SmokieDragon said:


> Oic. Was it a family heirloom? Did you repurpose the broken pieces?


It's not a family heirloom nor very expensive, but it had sentimental value. I was more upset over the broken bangle than my sprained ankle. I did not repurpose it. I read somewhere to wrap it up and put it away.


----------



## Silver Mom

AJadecent Angle said:


> Hey ladies! I need your opinion and advice regarding 24k gold accessorized onto jewelries. Literally half an hour ago my father added those 24k pixiu onto a greenstone bracelet (variety of serpentine maybe) and want to know how often those 24k accessory beads last if you would to wear those once every week for a full day? Knowing how malleable pure gold is especially without alloy fillers to give the gold more durability in longtime wear.
> Thanks in advance!


AA, I have 24K jewelry and do know it is very soft.  However this 24K jewelry has been in my family like forever.  It does bend but can be bent back into place.  I believe that in olden times Chinese only had 24K and it lasted a very long time.  If it gets damaged, it can always be fixed I think.  If it is a 24K pixiu charm maybe you can make the link out of 14K gold.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Silver Mom said:


> AA, I have 24K jewelry and do know it is very soft.  However this 24K jewelry has been in my family like forever.  It does bend but can be bent back into place.  I believe that in olden times Chinese only had 24K and it lasted a very long time.  If it gets damaged, it can always be fixed I think.  If it is a 24K pixiu charm maybe you can make the link out of 14K gold.


Oh! I could put it onto a gold chain eventually. But for now it’ll be stuck onto the green beads now, speaking of the green beads, the jeweler my father went to have the gold pixiu bead added on said they weren’t a serpentine variety but were possibly maw sit sit. What do you ladies think? Has tons of color but is opaque. 



Photo with lighting to show off the dark greens and blacks:


----------



## Silver Mom

I LOVE THAT PIXUI!!!!  He is soooo cute!  I think it will be fine.  Is it strung through the body?  If so, I would not worry at all.  Looks like Maw Sit Sit to me but I am no expert.  I want a pixui like that!  Don't put it on a chain.  If you later on buy jadiete beads you could put it on the jadeite bead bracelet.  It is too nice for the Maw Sit Sit.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Silver Mom said:


> I LOVE THAT PIXUI!!!!  He is soooo cute!  I think it will be fine.  Is it strung through the body?  If so, I would not worry at all.  Looks like Maw Sit Sit to me but I am no expert.  I want a pixui like that!  Don't put it on a chain.  If you later on buy jadiete beads you could put it on the jadeite bead bracelet.  It is too nice for the Maw Sit Sit.


LOL   Thanks, I do agree it’s cute but I never really was into gold due to it’s malleability which makes me nervous I may accidentally squish it whenever I do my daily exercising. Apparently the maw sit sit bracelet existed way before I was born and when I asked my mother about it, she personally felt like it’s jade due to jadeite making up maw sit sit and told me it’s so rare the mines used to find maw sit sit is basically exhausted.
Guess that’s more the reason to just stare at it’s beauty than to wear it so I can avoid possibly chipping the bracelet.
Edit: photos of it with baby oil drenching on it cause I couldn’t stand how dry it looked and felt lol.


----------



## Silver Mom

I have one piece of 24K that I had made by an old time jeweler about 30 years ago.  My mother in law gave me a piece of jade that was in my father in laws ring.  I really love this piece for it's sentimental value too.  It's  a double dragon.  Maybe take it off when you do your exercising.  Treat it as fine jewelry, which it is.  You can pass it down as an heirloom piece.  It is just so adorable.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Silver Mom said:


> I have one piece of 24K that I had made by an old time jeweler about 30 years ago.  My mother in law gave me a piece of jade that was in my father in laws ring.  I really love this piece for it's sentimental value too.  It's  a double dragon.  Maybe take it off when you do your exercising.  Treat it as fine jewelry, which it is.  You can pass it down as an heirloom piece.  It is just so adorable.
> 
> View attachment 5086148


That looks like a piece of candy and I’m into it! Also yeah I really should treat it as fine jewelry even if it doesn’t sparkle visually, I had to read more about caring for maw sit sit and apparently I have to avoid putting it near areas with sudden changes in temperature like ovens or refrigerators to avoid cracking likely


----------



## Silver Mom

AJadecent Angle said:


> That looks like a piece of candy and I’m into it! Also yeah I really should treat it as fine jewelry even if it doesn’t sparkle visually, I had to read more about caring for maw sit sit and apparently I have to avoid putting it near areas with sudden changes in temperature like ovens or refrigerators to avoid cracking likely


That is good to know.  Glad you are finding out how to keep it pristine.  These pieces are like parts of our lives.  Love them.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Silver Mom said:


> That is good to know.  Glad you are finding out how to keep it pristine.  These pieces are like parts of our lives.  Love them.


I understand that very well, especially when I wore a jade pendant for majority of my life to the point my neck and chest feels naked without it!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Happy Day Jadies! Just wanted to share the bracelet I’m wearing today. Have a great evening Jadies ☺️


----------



## Cyanide Rose

AJadecent Angle said:


> LOL   Thanks, I do agree it’s cute but I never really was into gold due to it’s malleability which makes me nervous I may accidentally squish it whenever I do my daily exercising. Apparently the maw sit sit bracelet existed way before I was born and when I asked my mother about it, she personally felt like it’s jade due to jadeite making up maw sit sit and told me it’s so rare the mines used to find maw sit sit is basically exhausted.
> Guess that’s more the reason to just stare at it’s beauty than to wear it so I can avoid possibly chipping the bracelet.
> Edit: photos of it with baby oil drenching on it cause I couldn’t stand how dry it looked and felt lol.
> View attachment 5086144
> View attachment 5086145


I think it’s a beautiful piece. I actually like maw sit sit. I have some large cabs and a bangle. I do not wear it much but I like the look of it ☺️


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silver Mom said:


> I have one piece of 24K that I had made by an old time jeweler about 30 years ago.  My mother in law gave me a piece of jade that was in my father in laws ring.  I really love this piece for it's sentimental value too.  It's  a double dragon.  Maybe take it off when you do your exercising.  Treat it as fine jewelry, which it is.  You can pass it down as an heirloom piece.  It is just so adorable.
> 
> View attachment 5086148


This does look like a piece of candy. It reminds me of an apple jolly rancher lol. It’s TDF


----------



## VintageyGirl

AJadecent Angle said:


> Oh! I could put it onto a gold chain eventually. But for now it’ll be stuck onto the green beads now, speaking of the green beads, the jeweler my father went to have the gold pixiu bead added on said they weren’t a serpentine variety but were possibly maw sit sit. What do you ladies think? Has tons of color but is opaque.
> View attachment 5086081
> View attachment 5086082
> 
> Photo with lighting to show off the dark greens and blacks:
> View attachment 5086084





AJadecent Angle said:


> LOL   Thanks, I do agree it’s cute but I never really was into gold due to it’s malleability which makes me nervous I may accidentally squish it whenever I do my daily exercising. Apparently the maw sit sit bracelet existed way before I was born and when I asked my mother about it, she personally felt like it’s jade due to jadeite making up maw sit sit and told me it’s so rare the mines used to find maw sit sit is basically exhausted.
> Guess that’s more the reason to just stare at it’s beauty than to wear it so I can avoid possibly chipping the bracelet.
> Edit: photos of it with baby oil drenching on it cause I couldn’t stand how dry it looked and felt lol.
> View attachment 5086144
> View attachment 5086145


Heirlooms are the most special and I understand why you would feel worried wearing it in case you damage it! I have pieces from my mum and grandma that I’m scared to wear cos they are so precious I’m afraid I may lose or damage them! Maybe wear on special occasions like Chinese New Year! Hehe


----------



## Silver Mom

Cyanide Rose said:


> Happy Day Jadies! Just wanted to share the bracelet I’m wearing today. Have a great evening Jadies ☺
> 
> View attachment 5086197


OOOOOOO I LOVE THIS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Cyanide Rose said:


> I think it’s a beautiful piece. I actually like maw sit sit. I have some large cabs and a bangle. I do not wear it much but I like the look of it ☺


Yes! So do I, I decided to delve more deeper on what the Chinese market call maw-sit-sit and came to learn that maw-sit-sit is usually just called dry green (干青种翡翠), or "Iron Dragon" (铁龙生翡翠) with the difference being the amount of chromium ion (the chemical that turns jade green) existing inside, with dry green having more chromium than Iron Dragon, but has no water and coarser grains as a result when compared to Iron Dragon which still looks alittle bit moist.
This is what I came to a conclusion to, but I really want to see what you ladies think!
Wiki link for Dry-Green jade (maw-sit-sit) Google Translate needed


----------



## AJadecent Angle

VintageyGirl said:


> Heirlooms are the most special and I understand why you would feel worried wearing it in case you damage it! I have pieces from my mum and grandma that I’m scared to wear cos they are so precious I’m afraid I may lose or damage them! Maybe wear on special occasions like Chinese New Year! Hehe


I'm sure your parents are the type to scold you for not wearing their jewelry out as well since I know my parents are like that. Likely cause they believe jewelries are meant to be worn and not just to be a glamorous dust collector.


----------



## CareerMother

Juju:smile: said:


> Welcome to the group CM! Congrats on your first bangle! Please feel free to share pics so we can drool over it. I've recently became more interested after the bangle my MIL gave me broke from a fall when I missed a step. I got away with a sprained ankle but the bangle ended up in 3 pieces. Since then I've been learning and searching for my first owned bangle. Been looking for over a year. I want this to be my forever bangle.



Thank you Juju! Sorry to hear about your ankle and broken bangle. Also picking up what Smokie Dragon wrote about heirlooms. My jade journey began with my grandmother’s green bangle which she wore throughout the years she was with us. It has been kept away since she passed about three decades ago. I brought it to a jade shop with the intention of getting a similar one as my first owned bangle since no one in my family could fit into it. Amazingly, the salesperson helped me put it on and remarked that I would not need to buy a substitute! Anyway that enabled me to find and get my preferred colour, a bluish green. The salesperson did a good job as I bought the bluish green there and then, and more since....



It is raining here today so my photo does not show the bluish green well, but it looks similar to the gorgeous one that Bernie Chocolate has!


----------



## CareerMother

VintageyGirl said:


> Heirlooms are the most special and I understand why you would feel worried wearing it in case you damage it! I have pieces from my mum and grandma that I’m scared to wear cos they are so precious I’m afraid I may lose or damage them! Maybe wear on special occasions like Chinese New Year! Hehe



Sorry about the incorrect referencee, ”Also picking up what VintageyGirl wrote about heirlooms”


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Can’t help but show off more greens here!
They look like quite similar as well.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

CareerMother said:


> Thank you Juju! Sorry to hear about your ankle and broken bangle. Also picking up what Smokie Dragon wrote about heirlooms. My jade journey began with my grandmother’s green bangle which she wore throughout the years she was with us. It has been kept away since she passed about three decades ago. I brought it to a jade shop with the intention of getting a similar one as my first owned bangle since no one in my family could fit into it. Amazingly, the salesperson helped me put it on and remarked that I would not need to buy a substitute! Anyway that enabled me to find and get my preferred colour, a bluish green. The salesperson did a good job as I bought the bluish green there and then, and more since....
> View attachment 5086380
> 
> 
> It is raining here today so my photo does not show the bluish green well, but it looks similar to the gorgeous one that Bernie Chocolate has!


Beautiful bangles  I am quite partial to blue green Jadeite myself. Finding bangles in blue green color is very difficult in a 57 or a 58. The older I get, I lean more towards bangles I can get on more easily.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

AJadecent Angle said:


> Can’t help but show off more greens here!
> They look like quite similar as well.
> View attachment 5086416
> View attachment 5086417
> View attachment 5086418


❤️ these bracelets! What type of elastic do you use? The green bead bracelet I wore yesterday is on elastic and I’m so afraid it will pop while I’m wearing it.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silver Mom said:


> OOOOOOO I LOVE THIS!!!!!!!!!


Thanks so much SM!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Good Day Jadies! Question: What do you do with the bail that comes with the pendants you purchase? I know they are 18k gold but I am not a fan of the way they look.  Do you take them to you jeweler to make a bail or do you keep the bail that comes with the pendant? My jeweler is great but takes months and her prices are outrageous. I had her removed two sapphires from a ring and put in two old mine cut diamonds that I provided and it cost me $300. I just think that was a tad bit over priced. I can not even imagine what a simple bail would cost. Am I being unreasonable?


----------



## Juju:)

CareerMother said:


> Thank you Juju! Sorry to hear about your ankle and broken bangle. Also picking up what Smokie Dragon wrote about heirlooms. My jade journey began with my grandmother’s green bangle which she wore throughout the years she was with us. It has been kept away since she passed about three decades ago. I brought it to a jade shop with the intention of getting a similar one as my first owned bangle since no one in my family could fit into it. Amazingly, the salesperson helped me put it on and remarked that I would not need to buy a substitute! Anyway that enabled me to find and get my preferred colour, a bluish green. The salesperson did a good job as I bought the bluish green there and then, and more since....
> View attachment 5086380
> 
> 
> It is raining here today so my photo does not show the bluish green well, but it looks similar to the gorgeous one that Bernie Chocolate has!


Thanks CM. It took months for my ankle to heal but I'm good now. Thanks for sharing your heirloom story and pic of your beautiful bangles. I'm drooling over here.  I love blue green as well. That's the color I'm leaning towards for my forever bangle. I've also been thinking about getting a black one. If money is no object I want them all. The jade fever is burning strong!


----------



## Silver Mom

Cyanide Rose said:


> Good Day Jadies! Question: What do you do with the bail that comes with the pendants you purchase? I know they are 18k gold but I am not a fan of the way they look.  Do you take them to you jeweler to make a bail or do you keep the bail that comes with the pendant? My jeweler is great but takes months and her prices are outrageous. I had her removed two sapphires from a ring and put in two old mine cut diamonds that I provided and it cost me $300. I just think that was a tad bit over priced. I can not even imagine what a simple bail would cost. Am I being unreasonable?


Hi CR.  Sometimes I ask my jeweler to make me another bail and tell her she can keep the one that is on the piece but can I have a discount in price.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silver Mom said:


> Hi CR.  Sometimes I ask my jeweler to make me another bail and tell her she can keep the one that is on the piece but can I have a discount in price.


That’s a great idea! Thanks SM ☺️


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Cyanide Rose said:


> ❤ these bracelets! What type of elastic do you use? The green bead bracelet I wore yesterday is on elastic and I’m so afraid it will pop while I’m wearing it.


I personally find that these brand (ones with the Diamond logo on it) work the best for me as it can be both stretchy and tough to break once you got maybe 3-5 strands bunched up to put the beads together. I do know they come in other colors as well but can’t find them for some reason.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

AJadecent Angle said:


> I personally find that these brand (ones with the Diamond logo on it) work the best for me as it can be both stretchy and tough to break once you got maybe 3-5 strands bunched up to put the beads together. I do know they come in other colors as well but can’t find them for some reason.


Thank you so much AA, I will order some today. Thanks so much again


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thank you so much AA, I will order some today. Thanks so much again


No problem! Also managed to find the ones I use as well (dark green and lighter green variety)
Seller 1 (Etsy)
Seller 2 (Etsy + DM Seller for specific kind of color)


----------



## Cyanide Rose

AJadecent Angle said:


> No problem! Also managed to find the ones I use as well (dark green and lighter green variety)
> Seller 1 (Etsy)
> Seller 2 (Etsy + DM Seller for specific kind of color)


Thank you so much! I think the green one is perfect


----------



## VintageyGirl

AJadecent Angle said:


> I'm sure your parents are the type to scold you for not wearing their jewelry out as well since I know my parents are like that. Likely cause they believe jewelries are meant to be worn and not just to be a glamorous dust collector.


My parents are not really into jade or jewellery hehe. I inherited pieces from my late mum and late grandma. Generally I’m scared to wear them in case I lose or damage them as they can’t be replaced. For my own jewellery with less sentimental value, I’m less worried hehe. Great you have parents who share your love for jewellery!


----------



## xincinsin

I bought some tiny jade doughnuts to craft into pendants. Not 100% satisfied yet with the look. But I have 7 months to work on it before Christmas


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cyanide Rose said:


> Beautiful bangles  I am quite partial to blue green Jadeite myself. Finding bangles in blue green color is very difficult in a 57 or a 58. The older I get, I lean more towards bangles I can get on more easily.



You can check out Li Hong's website. They had quite a few when I bought mine earlier this year. It's 56.8mm.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cyanide Rose said:


> Good Day Jadies! Question: What do you do with the bail that comes with the pendants you purchase? I know they are 18k gold but I am not a fan of the way they look.  Do you take them to you jeweler to make a bail or do you keep the bail that comes with the pendant? My jeweler is great but takes months and her prices are outrageous. I had her removed two sapphires from a ring and put in two old mine cut diamonds that I provided and it cost me $300. I just think that was a tad bit over priced. I can not even imagine what a simple bail would cost. Am I being unreasonable?




If the pendants are already in gold, I just leave it


----------



## Cyanide Rose

xincinsin said:


> I bought some tiny jade doughnuts to craft into pendants. Not 100% satisfied yet with the look. But I have 7 months to work on it before Christmas
> View attachment 5087465


They look pretty to me


----------



## Cyanide Rose

SmokieDragon said:


> You can check out Li Hong's website. They had quite a few when I bought mine earlier this year. It's 56.8mm.


I left a couple bails on that didn’t have that metal threader part that bends upward. It snags and drives me crazy lol.

Thank you, I’d love to check out is site. Can you share that with me? ☺️


----------



## Silver Mom

xincinsin said:


> I bought some tiny jade doughnuts to craft into pendants. Not 100% satisfied yet with the look. But I have 7 months to work on it before Christmas
> View attachment 5087465


this is lovely.  I would be 100% happy.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

SmokieDragon said:


> You can check out Li Hong's website. They had quite a few when I bought mine earlier this year. It's 56.8mm.


Found it


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi Jadies!  Happy Wednesday!

I know I keep saying that I'm done with bangles, but all that earlier talk about nephrite made me pull the trigger on a purchase. 

I got a dark green nephrite from 3jade on ebay.  I forgot that they have their own website (slightly less expensive) as well, but I had some ebay bucks to use up, so it came out to the same cost.   It's a 52.5, which would normally be "big" on my left hand, but now fits fine since I'm still working on dropping pounds.   It looks nice, you can only see scratches on the inside under bright light. There's a stone line that is a little worrisome since it's facing the wrong way, but it's not surface-reaching, so... 

Here's some pics of it with my yukon snow nephrite:  really big color and translucency difference! It does look black under low light.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Junkenpo said:


> Hi Jadies!  Happy Wednesday!
> 
> I know I keep saying that I'm done with bangles, but all that earlier talk about nephrite made me pull the trigger on a purchase.
> 
> I got a dark green nephrite from 3jade on ebay.  I forgot that they have their own website (slightly less expensive) as well, but I had some ebay bucks to use up, so it came out to the same cost.   It's a 52.5, which would normally be "big" on my left hand, but now fits fine since I'm still working on dropping pounds.   It looks nice, you can only see scratches on the inside under bright light. There's a stone line that is a little worrisome since it's facing the wrong way, but it's not surface-reaching, so...
> 
> Here's some pics of it with my yukon snow nephrite:  really big color and translucency difference! It does look black under low light.


Oh! They look quite nice together, was thinking if I should get their hetian jades up for bid as well. Until I remembered I still owe matsalice a hefty amount of money for the items she's holding.


----------



## CareerMother

Cyanide Rose said:


> Beautiful bangles  I am quite partial to blue green Jadeite myself. Finding bangles in blue green color is very difficult in a 57 or a 58. The older I get, I lean more towards bangles I can get on more easily.


Thank you CR! And SD is spot on with her recommendation. Actually my blue-green bangles from Li-Hong.


----------



## CareerMother

Juju:smile: said:


> Thanks CM. It took months for my ankle to heal but I'm good now. Thanks for sharing your heirloom story and pic of your beautiful bangles. I'm drooling over here.  I love blue green as well. That's the color I'm leaning towards for my forever bangle. I've also been thinking about getting a black one. If money is no object I want them all. The jade fever is burning strong!


I am very happy with my blue greens as the colour looks very different depending on the lighting, it is like having multiple bangles in one. Hope you do not mind me sharing another pic of my bangles, this time in full sunlight. Hope you and CR will join in this colour club!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
j


----------



## Juju:)

CareerMother said:


> I am very happy with my blue greens as the colour looks very different depending on the lighting, it is like having multiple bangles in one. Hope you do not mind me sharing another pic of my bangles, this time in full sunlight. Hope you and CR will join in this colour club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088220
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j


Wow! What a difference the lighting makes! It truly does look like a different bangle. Which one of these two is the one within the picture of 3 you shared earlier?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Junkenpo said:


> Hi Jadies!  Happy Wednesday!
> 
> I know I keep saying that I'm done with bangles, but all that earlier talk about nephrite made me pull the trigger on a purchase.
> 
> I got a dark green nephrite from 3jade on ebay.  I forgot that they have their own website (slightly less expensive) as well, but I had some ebay bucks to use up, so it came out to the same cost.   It's a 52.5, which would normally be "big" on my left hand, but now fits fine since I'm still working on dropping pounds.   It looks nice, you can only see scratches on the inside under bright light. There's a stone line that is a little worrisome since it's facing the wrong way, but it's not surface-reaching, so...
> 
> Here's some pics of it with my yukon snow nephrite:  really big color and translucency difference! It does look black under low light.


Beautiful bangles JP! I love Jadeite but nephrite is my fave of the two. The feel of nephrite is just so soothing ☺️


----------



## CareerMother

Juju:smile: said:


> Wow! What a difference the lighting makes! It truly does look like a different bangle. Which one of these two is the one within the picture of 3 you shared earlier?


The one nearer my wrist is the same one as in the photo with my granny’s bangle. Honestly they do not look like much indoors or at night, but are nice outdoors and gorgeous in a car (very distracting)! Overall I would say “understated”.


----------



## SmokieDragon

CareerMother said:


> I am very happy with my blue greens as the colour looks very different depending on the lighting, it is like having multiple bangles in one. Hope you do not mind me sharing another pic of my bangles, this time in full sunlight. Hope you and CR will join in this colour club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088220
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j



Lovely, lovely, lovely! Are these both princess rounds? I have 2 blue green bangles, one from Li Hong and the other from ChatoyantGem2626 on Etsy. Both are D cuts. Not my luck to get a princess round... so far


----------



## CareerMother

SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely, lovely, lovely! Are these both princess rounds? I have 2 blue green bangles, one from Li Hong and the other from ChatoyantGem2626 on Etsy. Both are D cuts. Not my luck to get a princess round... so far


Thank you SD! Both are princess rounds and I am trying to limit myself by only buying princess rounds so there is less temptation!

I have been looking at the Guatemala blue jadeite bangles from ChatoyantGems on Etsy. Would love to know how the Guatemala and Myanmar green blue jadeites compare. How do they look side by side? Do you wear them that way? May I trouble you for pics?

By the way there are quite a number of princess round green blues on Li Hong’s website at the moment and a couple more in their shop too....sorry to highlight the temptation!


----------



## Juju:)

CareerMother said:


> Thank you SD! Both are princess rounds and I am trying to limit myself by only buying princess rounds so there is less temptation!
> 
> I have been looking at the Guatemala blue jadeite bangles from ChatoyantGems on Etsy. Would love to know how the Guatemala and Myanmar green blue jadeites compare. How do they look side by side? Do you wear them that way? May I trouble you for pics?
> 
> By the way there are quite a number of princess round green blues on Li Hong’s website at the moment and a couple more in their shop too....sorry to highlight the temptation!


Yes, SD please share pics of them side by side!


----------



## VintageyGirl

CareerMother said:


> I am very happy with my blue greens as the colour looks very different depending on the lighting, it is like having multiple bangles in one. Hope you do not mind me sharing another pic of my bangles, this time in full sunlight. Hope you and CR will join in this colour club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088220
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j


Beautiful! Do you have TWO of them? Hehe. I have been waiting for Lihong to find me this chameleon blue green bangle in my specs (size, high clarity, high translucency and very fine grain). They had a couple in my size but the clarity is not so good. I love the slimness of your bangles! Have been very drawn to slim bangles recently! Lovely lovely!


----------



## VintageyGirl

Cyanide Rose said:


> Happy Day Jadies! Just wanted to share the bracelet I’m wearing today. Have a great evening Jadies ☺
> 
> View attachment 5086197


This is such a unique bracelet with the diff size beads! I love the colour too!


----------



## VintageyGirl

CareerMother said:


> Thank you Juju! Sorry to hear about your ankle and broken bangle. Also picking up what Smokie Dragon wrote about heirlooms. My jade journey began with my grandmother’s green bangle which she wore throughout the years she was with us. It has been kept away since she passed about three decades ago. I brought it to a jade shop with the intention of getting a similar one as my first owned bangle since no one in my family could fit into it. Amazingly, the salesperson helped me put it on and remarked that I would not need to buy a substitute! Anyway that enabled me to find and get my preferred colour, a bluish green. The salesperson did a good job as I bought the bluish green there and then, and more since....
> View attachment 5086380
> 
> 
> It is raining here today so my photo does not show the bluish green well, but it looks similar to the gorgeous one that Bernie Chocolate has!


Is the green one right on top your grandmother’s bangle? I have one that belonged to my great grandmother who passed away when I was around 2. I was told I was her fav great grandchild  so it was very special when we had to exhume her grave after 30+ years or so and still found her bangle intact! It was mottled though being buried for so long. So I got it polished by Yokdee craftsman and also sealed up a little crack with gold. Here it is  some people say you shouldn’t wear other people’s bangles as their Qi may affect you. But as it was my great grandmother’s, I am happy to wear it. (Though I don’t wear it often)


----------



## CareerMother

VintageyGirl said:


> Beautiful! Do you have TWO of them? Hehe. I have been waiting for Lihong to find me this chameleon blue green bangle in my specs (size, high clarity, high translucency and very fine grain). They had a couple in my size but the clarity is not so good. I love the slimness of your bangles! Have been very drawn to slim bangles recently! Lovely lovely!


Thank you VG! The one nearer my wrist is my first bangle, I am very happy with the translucency and clarity. The other one does have more spots but I bought it because it was bigger and I could wear both up my arm without them rubbing. I wear the bigger one all the time and add the first one occasionally. Both have a lovely high chime.

I live in Singapore so was able to see the bangles in person at Li Hong’s shop in Raffles City. The shop is next to a light-filled atrium and glass door so one can see the bangle in natural light. Based on this and living with the bangles, I think Li Hong’s photos of the blue greens are a little harsh. They show more inclusions than I notice in real life (perhaps that is because I am still a newbie)! That said, it is better for a seller to disclose more inclusions up front.

Hope you find your ideal blue green soon!


----------



## CareerMother

VintageyGirl said:


> Is the green one right on top your grandmother’s bangle? I have one that belonged to my great grandmother who passed away when I was around 2. I was told I was her fav great grandchild  so it was very special when we had to exhume her grave after 30+ years or so and still found her bangle intact! It was mottled though being buried for so long. So I got it polished by Yokdee craftsman and also sealed up a little crack with gold. Here it is  some people say you shouldn’t wear other people’s bangles as their Qi may affect you. But as it was my great grandmother’s, I am happy to wear it. (Though I don’t wear it often)
> 
> 
> Yes the green D shape in my very first photo in this thread was my grandmother’s bangle. Although the salesperson helped me put it on, I dare not wear it in case I cannot get it off myself. Will have to keep returning to the shop and be faced with temptation...
> 
> Thank you for sharing the story and pic of your grandmother’s bangle, it has a refined glow and it must feel so special when you wear it. I have not been to Yok Dee yet but will definitely bring my granny’s bangle when I go, and ask about polishing it too.


----------



## VintageyGirl

CareerMother said:


> Thank you VG! The one nearer my wrist is my first bangle, I am very happy with the translucency and clarity. The other one does have more spots but I bought it because it was bigger and I could wear both up my arm without them rubbing. I wear the bigger one all the time and add the first one occasionally. Both have a lovely high chime.
> 
> I live in Singapore so was able to see the bangles in person at Li Hong’s shop in Raffles City. The shop is next to a light-filled atrium and glass door so one can see the bangle in natural light. Based on this and living with the bangles, I think Li Hong’s photos of the blue greens are a little harsh. They show more inclusions than I notice in real life (perhaps that is because I am still a newbie)! That said, it is better for a seller to disclose more inclusions up front.
> 
> Hope you find your ideal blue green soon!


Thank you! You are so lucky to have two of those bangles! Drool. I live in Singapore too tho I hv never been to Lihong in person. Perhaps I should go check out those blue green bangles in real life haha. In another couple of months! I’m on a jade ban at the moment


----------



## SmokieDragon

CareerMother said:


> Thank you SD! Both are princess rounds and I am trying to limit myself by only buying princess rounds so there is less temptation!
> 
> I have been looking at the Guatemala blue jadeite bangles from ChatoyantGems on Etsy. Would love to know how the Guatemala and Myanmar green blue jadeites compare. How do they look side by side? Do you wear them that way? May I trouble you for pics?
> 
> By the way there are quite a number of princess round green blues on Li Hong’s website at the moment and a couple more in their shop too....sorry to highlight the temptation!



Our weather here wasn't too good today so couldn't take any pictures but will try to do so over the weekend  I wish I could wear them side by side but I'm so afraid of clanking. Even with the FOPEs in between, I would be worried about one bangle jumping over by accident

I've checked out those princess rounds online but there are not quite my size. If princess rounds, I need a 55.7 -56.2mm but none listed. I live in Malaysia so no chance to go to the shop. *recalls happy memory of going there pre-Covid



Juju:smile: said:


> Yes, SD please share pics of them side by side!



Will try over the weekend


----------



## Cyanide Rose

VintageyGirl said:


> This is such a unique bracelet with the diff size beads! I love the colour too!


Thanks VG! I purchased them loose with a bunch of other pieces from a jeweler going out of business several years ago. I decided to shop my jewelry closet and found them maybe a year or so ago and made the bracelet. I’m just getting back into my jade, it’s good to be back ☺️


----------



## Silver Mom

VintageyGirl said:


> Thank you! You are so lucky to have two of those bangles! Drool. I live in Singapore too tho I hv never been to Lihong in person. Perhaps I should go check out those blue green bangles in real life haha. In another couple of months! I’m on a jade ban at the moment


When you go can you take pictures for us?


----------



## berniechocolate

Finally able to remove the icy white from my right .  Putting on the faceted black jadeite bangle for a change


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Latest acquisitions. They’re hanging out on paper towels to wash them and oil them up later.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

AJadecent Angle said:


> Latest acquisitions. They’re hanging out on paper towels to wash them and oil them up later.
> View attachment 5090305


Very nice! Congrats


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I purchased this pendant with a few other pendants a little while ago, so I went on a hunt for a chain and found this one. It kinda works I think  We have a few really nice upscale consignment shops here, so I purchased it for a great price. I love finding jewelry at consignment shops. I found an 18k mikimoto Pearl necklace for  $125 ❤️


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Cyanide Rose said:


> I purchased this pendant with a few other pendants a little while ago, so I went on a hunt for a chain and found this one. It kinda works I think  We have a few really nice upscale consignment shops here, so I purchased it for a great price. I love finding jewelry at consignment shops. I found an 18k mikimoto Pearl necklace for  $125 ❤


Why does the chain remind me of instant ramen all the sudden?   
It does go nicely with the pendant nonetheless! Also $125 for 18k Mikimoto pearls is such a steal, congrats!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

AJadecent Angle said:


> Why does the chain remind me of instant ramen all the sudden?
> It does go nicely with the pendant nonetheless! Also $125 for 18k Mikimoto pearls is such a steal, congrats!


Thanks so much AA  You are right it kinda does have a ramen look to it lol


----------



## VintageyGirl

AJadecent Angle said:


> Latest acquisitions. They’re hanging out on paper towels to wash them and oil them up later.
> View attachment 5090305


Is the white carved nephrite?? Looks very interesting. Also like the small oval light green with darker green patches. The dark green bangle looks huge!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

As promised, here are my blue green bangles, taken in afternoon sunlight. The one held up by my pinkie is Guatemalan jadeite from ChatoyantGem2626 on Etsy. It is 56.9mm in diameter and not as wide as the other one.

The other one held up by my index and middle fingers is Myanmar jadeite from Li Hong Jade. It has a yellow patch as well. It is 56.8mm in diameter.


----------



## SmokieDragon

And here are a couple of indoor shots too


----------



## CareerMother

SmokieDragon said:


> As promised, here are my blue green bangles, taken in afternoon sunlight. The one held up by my pinkie is Guatemalan jadeite from ChatoyantGem2626 on Etsy. It is 56.9mm in diameter and not as wide as the other one.
> 
> The other one held up by my index and middle fingers is Myanmar jadeite from Li Hong Jade. It has a yellow patch as well. It is 56.8mm in diameter.



Thank you so much for the many photos SD. They show both gorgeous bangles really well. I am surprised by how similar the colours are, despite both being from different continents (after I bought my first bangle and discovered there was such a thing as Guatemalan blue jadeite, I asked Li Hong about my bangle and they confirmed that their blue-greens are from Myanmar).

In the photos the Guatemalan looks paler and more translucent overall, with snowflakes. However the Li Hong does seem to have a finer grain. Just wondering how you compare your bangles and which you prefer?

Anyway, I am definitely looking for a Guatemalan blue bangle now! Thanks again for the photos!


----------



## SmokieDragon

CareerMother said:


> Thank you so much for the many photos SD. They show both gorgeous bangles really well. I am surprised by how similar the colours are, despite both being from different continents (after I bought my first bangle and discovered there was such a thing as Guatemalan blue jadeite, I asked Li Hong about my bangle and they confirmed that their blue-greens are from Myanmar).
> 
> In the photos the Guatemalan looks paler and more translucent overall, with snowflakes. However the Li Hong does seem to have a finer grain. Just wondering how you compare your bangles and which you prefer?
> 
> Anyway, I am definitely looking for a Guatemalan blue bangle now! Thanks again for the photos!



I’m the opposite - I bought my Guatemalan one first and then discovered that there’s such a thing as Myanmar blue greens, LOL!

I prefer the Li Hong one on my skin as it looks more blue green than the CG one. My skin seems to turn the CG one more dark green, LOL! It’s odd cos my skin tone complements most colours well but somehow not this bangle’s haha. You are right that the Guatemalan one has snowflakes and is more translucent overall.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

VintageyGirl said:


> Is the white carved nephrite?? Looks very interesting. Also like the small oval light green with darker green patches. The dark green bangle looks huge!!


Indeed it is a white carved nephrite! I have such a soft spot for carved bangles compared to uncarved   
Dark green is also really huge, I'm talking 74mm type huge, I bought it cause it looked really funny to have something as large as that. The small oval bangle was also very cute. May pass it down to someone I know who's able to fit it if they could.


----------



## ILoveOrange

They're beautiful 


berniechocolate said:


> When u get it , do a reveal! I say congratulations first because it’s pretty hard to get this variety that more fine grained . See already must faster grab if the size is right .
> Although this variety , glutinous base with red / orange specks aren’t the most translucent or finest grain compared to my icy bangles . There’s something truly very appealing about them . Like a burst of orange fireworks .
> 
> I have a thicker one that’s like a shaped like a mini car tyre hahaha (that’s how my seller describes it “轮胎” and I call it char Siew bao for the red dots lol ) ，and another one which is thinner which I wear more often because it’s thinner and lighter .
> Here’s how the two of them looks
> 
> View attachment 5054915
> View attachment 5054916


They're beautiful! I LOVE the orange spots! Got to get me one of these type of bangles too.


----------



## ILoveOrange

VintageyGirl said:


> Both your bangles are beautiful! The orange spots are so big and vibrant! My spots are much smaller and more faint. I was more attracted to the smooth white base. Here’s the seller’s pic. Will post more pix when I get the bangle. Do your bangles base have a hint of green or blue?



@VintageyGirl, I'm so envious. That is a fine looking piece of orange spotted jade.


----------



## ILoveOrange

VintageyGirl said:


> And here’s the orange flowers/confetti bangle which though pretty did not grab me...



Looks way better in the seller photo you posted earlier


----------



## ILoveOrange

Cyanide Rose said:


> Beautiful bangles JP! I love Jadeite but nephrite is my fave of the two. The feel of nephrite is just so soothing ☺



I agreed @Cyanide Rose. I love nephrite jade the most. I love the lighter weight of it and I feel a more comforting smoothing vibe from nephrite then what I feel from jadeite jade. I own both but wear my nephrite jades more.


----------



## Icyjade

ILoveOrange said:


> I agreed @Cyanide Rose. I love nephrite jade the most. I love the lighter weight of it and I feel a more comforting smoothing vibe from nephrite then what I feel from jadeite jade. I own both but wear my nephrite jades more.



Same! I wear my white hetian bangle the most. Somehow feels more comfortable wearing it.


----------



## Icyjade

Just got this jadeite necklace that is carved from a single piece of jade... basically cos I find the idea of it being from a single stone and all linked quite amazing heh. So no clasp, just wear over the head. It’s apparently a chili on a chain, not sure what the auspicious meaning is supposed to be.





I sort of prefer it without the chili?


----------



## VintageyGirl

ILoveOrange said:


> Looks way better in the seller photo you posted earlier


I didn’t get the Orange spots bangle in the end  exchange it for a floating blue green flowers piece that’s much finer


----------



## VintageyGirl

AJadecent Angle said:


> Indeed it is a white carved nephrite! I have such a soft spot for carved bangles compared to uncarved
> Dark green is also really huge, I'm talking 74mm type huge, I bought it cause it looked really funny to have something as large as that. The small oval bangle was also very cute. May pass it down to someone I know who's able to fit it if they could.


Wow! I haven’t gotten to buying bangles that I can’t fit hehe. I need to be able to wear them after paying so much


----------



## VintageyGirl

ILoveOrange said:


> I agreed @Cyanide Rose. I love nephrite jade the most. I love the lighter weight of it and I feel a more comforting smoothing vibe from nephrite then what I feel from jadeite jade. I own both but wear my nephrite jades more.





Icyjade said:


> Same! I wear my white hetian bangle the most. Somehow feels more comfortable wearing it.


I’m envious of you both having white nephrite bangles! I heard about it being softer to the touch but I just can’t imagine what it must feel like. Need to go on the hunt for one after my jade ban. Hehe


----------



## VintageyGirl

Icyjade said:


> Just got this jadeite necklace that is carved from a single piece of jade... basically cos I find the idea of it being from a single stone and all linked quite amazing heh. So no clasp, just wear over the head. It’s apparently a chili on a chain, not sure what the auspicious meaning is supposed to be.
> 
> View attachment 5091500
> 
> View attachment 5091502
> 
> I sort of prefer it without the chili?
> View attachment 5091501


Just amazing how it’s carved from a SINGLE piece of jade!! The skill!! It looks fantastic and very special with or without the chilli!


----------



## limom

What do you think?
It would be shipped from Singapore to US.
Thank you.


----------



## Icyjade

limom said:


> What do you think?
> It would be shipped from Singapore to US.
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091513


Can you post bigger pics?


----------



## limom

Thanks


----------



## Icyjade

limom said:


> Thanks
> View attachment 5091541
> View attachment 5091542



I like the bracelet more than than the earrings but admit to being totally biased as I have dark hair and dark colored earrings.

Am of no help re: prices as am not familiar with bead bracelet pricing.


----------



## Icyjade

Icyjade said:


> It’s apparently a chili on a chain, not sure what the auspicious meaning is supposed to be.



ok means this...
“Chilli Pepper”- (辣椒) – Chilli pepper plants are associated with turning around money luck towards the better, especially for business. It is a symbol of prosperity, happiness, good luck and abundance blessings. It is said to be able to bring great wealth and fortune to the bearer that owns it - (椒财招财).

Found this on the Li Hong site


----------



## xincinsin

limom said:


> Thanks
> View attachment 5091541
> View attachment 5091542


I like the bracelet. The ear studs look very small and you might be paying more for workmanship than jade.


----------



## SmokieDragon

limom said:


> What do you think?
> It would be shipped from Singapore to US.
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091513



Husk n Co? Lovely!!


----------



## limom

Thanks very much.


----------



## CareerMother

limom said:


> What do you think?
> It would be shipped from Singapore to US.
> Thank you.



I looked at the videos on the Husk website and notice that the surface of the right-hand earring looks uneven, so am not too sure about the earrings. However I like the colour and the size of the beads a lot.

Just to share my experience of some recent purchases from Husk: basically it is all good as I found their descriptions of flaws are pretty accurate and most importantly everything I bought so far checks out as Type A (details on page 26 of the Reputable Jade Sellers thread). Husk also responded promptly to emails - although all I requested was about viewing the items in their physical shop. Colours online always differ from real life but their photos showed the dark greens very accurately, I found the photos looked a little more intense than real life for the paler items.

 Hope this helps with your decision!


----------



## Juju:)

SmokieDragon said:


> As promised, here are my blue green bangles, taken in afternoon sunlight. The one held up by my pinkie is Guatemalan jadeite from ChatoyantGem2626 on Etsy. It is 56.9mm in diameter and not as wide as the other one.
> 
> The other one held up by my index and middle fingers is Myanmar jadeite from Li Hong Jade. It has a yellow patch as well. It is 56.8mm in diameter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5090723
> View attachment 5090724
> View attachment 5090725
> View attachment 5090726
> View attachment 5090727
> View attachment 5090728
> View attachment 5090729
> View attachment 5090730
> View attachment 5090731


Thank you so much for taking these pics SD! the bangles are absolutely gorgeous! Interesting how similar and different they are.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Juju:smile: said:


> Thank you so much for taking these pics SD! the bangles are absolutely gorgeous! Interesting how similar and different they are.



Thanks so much!  I'm also rather amazed at the similarity of colours and the nearly identical diameter too!


----------



## limom

I will post when the items arrive. Thanks for the feedback


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Icyjade said:


> Just got this jadeite necklace that is carved from a single piece of jade... basically cos I find the idea of it being from a single stone and all linked quite amazing heh. So no clasp, just wear over the head. It’s apparently a chili on a chain, not sure what the auspicious meaning is supposed to be.
> 
> View attachment 5091500
> 
> View attachment 5091502
> 
> I sort of prefer it without the chili?
> View attachment 5091501


This is gorgeous!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

limom said:


> What do you think?
> It would be shipped from Singapore to US.
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091513


I like the bracelet too.  What I like about the earrings is that the setting is yellow gold. I just adore green Jadeite with yellow gold


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I pulled these beauties out again today. I wore the princess bangle everyday 24/7 for at least six month and it has a nice buttery feel to it. Very smooth and almost slick. I never wore the D shaped one and it just feels so different, kind of dry. I think I will wear it to sleep for a few months and see if I can get it to feel as nice as the princess bangle. BTW, I am obsessed with dendrites and really white nephrite but I purchased a white bangle with a ton of dendrites and I don’t think I will ever where it. So I have learned that you can have too many dendrites in a single bangle


----------



## brnicutie

my jade pendant from Chow Tai Fook Hong Kong


----------



## Loveforjade

Hi ladies, joining in to share my Bluish Green bangle that I got from li-hong jade months back. I love the colour of the blue green so much! Have not been wearing it for almost 2 weeks as I am now working from home and not going out as much and so decided to remove all my jewelleries and accessories for the time being..stay safe everyone!


----------



## pomeline

Hello everyone! New in this thread (and haven't actually posted on this whole forum for a while) but lately I've gotten so enthusiastic about jade after I remembered I have two mysterious pendants in my jewellery box.  They were gifted to me by my husband's grandmother years and years ago and she told me they were jadeite from Burma. 

No idea if they really are but they do feel cold, slightly heavy and make a sort of a "ping" clinking sound if I tap them with a silver pendant. They have these really tiny abrasions on the surface if you look very closely but mostly seem glossy, if a bit soapy. I love to touch them, they feel pleasant between the fingers. I have accidentally dropped them on the floor several times during the years (and been horrified) and knocked them against a door handle or whatnot but there's never been even a scratch after that. It's very hard to photograph them as my phone camera cannot quite catch the sort of cotton wool like graininess inside the stone. They look different depending on the light but mostly they're white with some apple green. 

They came to me without cords but I've added cords to them so I'd finally wear them. Whatever they are, they are very pretty and I like them regardless. I'd love to know though if they are the real deal!


----------



## Icyjade

VintageyGirl said:


> Just amazing how it’s carved from a SINGLE piece of jade!! The skill!! It looks fantastic and very special with or without the chilli!



Yes, am amazed by the mad skills of the carver. So much patience to carve it...

*

*


----------



## Icyjade

pomeline said:


> Hello everyone! New in this thread (and haven't actually posted on this whole forum for a while) but lately I've gotten so enthusiastic about jade after I remembered I have two mysterious pendants in my jewellery box.  They were gifted to me by my husband's grandmother years and years ago and she told me they were jadeite from Burma.
> 
> No idea if they really are but they do feel cold, slightly heavy and make a sort of a "ping" clinking sound if I tap them with a silver pendant. They have these really tiny abrasions on the surface if you look very closely but mostly seem glossy, if a bit soapy. I love to touch them, they feel pleasant between the fingers. I have accidentally dropped them on the floor several times during the years (and been horrified) and knocked them against a door handle or whatnot but there's never been even a scratch after that. It's very hard to photograph them as my phone camera cannot quite catch the sort of cotton wool like graininess inside the stone. They look different depending on the light but mostly they're white with some apple green.
> 
> They came to me without cords but I've added cords to them so I'd finally wear them. Whatever they are, they are very pretty and I like them regardless. I'd love to know though if they are the real deal!
> 
> View attachment 5092330


Hey welcome!

I think they are very pretty and of course so much sentimental value attached! It’s hard to tell if they are untreated jadeite based on pics, you will need to send them to a lab to get it tested if you really want to be sure, but if not then just wear and enjoy them since they bring you joy anyway.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Changed to a white Hetian princess round. At 58mm, this is slightly big for me. Glad I have the FOPEs to position it. I realised I took this picture as if the bangle were D shaped, lol! Well, it was too hot to go outside again for another picture haha

I love this new 8-leaf clover pendant. Here are pics of it with some sunlight and without


----------



## VintageyGirl

SmokieDragon said:


> Changed to a white Hetian princess round. At 58mm, this is slightly big for me. Glad I have the FOPEs to position it. I realised I took this picture as if the bangle were D shaped, lol! Well, it was too hot to go outside again for another picture haha
> 
> I love this new 8-leaf clover pendant. Here are pics of it with some sunlight and without
> 
> View attachment 5092398
> View attachment 5092399
> View attachment 5092400
> View attachment 5092401


Oh my! I have serious hetian Princess envy! It’s so beautiful. I can tell it’s a Princess! The pendant is beautiful too. Nice sunny day but isn’t it sooo hot nowadays!!


----------



## VintageyGirl

pomeline said:


> Hello everyone! New in this thread (and haven't actually posted on this whole forum for a while) but lately I've gotten so enthusiastic about jade after I remembered I have two mysterious pendants in my jewellery box.  They were gifted to me by my husband's grandmother years and years ago and she told me they were jadeite from Burma.
> 
> No idea if they really are but they do feel cold, slightly heavy and make a sort of a "ping" clinking sound if I tap them with a silver pendant. They have these really tiny abrasions on the surface if you look very closely but mostly seem glossy, if a bit soapy. I love to touch them, they feel pleasant between the fingers. I have accidentally dropped them on the floor several times during the years (and been horrified) and knocked them against a door handle or whatnot but there's never been even a scratch after that. It's very hard to photograph them as my phone camera cannot quite catch the sort of cotton wool like graininess inside the stone. They look different depending on the light but mostly they're white with some apple green.
> 
> They came to me without cords but I've added cords to them so I'd finally wear them. Whatever they are, they are very pretty and I like them regardless. I'd love to know though if they are the real deal!
> 
> View attachment 5092330


Family heirlooms are really special and you are lucky to have such pretty pieces! I have some jades handed down by my great grandma, grandma and mum. As they have much sentimental value, I didn’t get them tested but just enjoy holding or wearing them  for my own pieces esp the expensive ones, I do sometimes get them tested.


----------



## VintageyGirl

limom said:


> Thanks
> View attachment 5091541
> View attachment 5091542


Yes, show them when they arrive!


----------



## VintageyGirl

W


Cyanide Rose said:


> I pulled these beauties out again today. I wore the princess bangle everyday 24/7 for at least six month and it has a nice buttery feel to it. Very smooth and almost slick. I never wore the D shaped one and it just feels so different, kind of dry. I think I will wear it to sleep for a few months and see if I can get it to feel as nice as the princess bangle. BTW, I am obsessed with dendrites and really white nephrite but I purchased a white bangle with a ton of dendrites and I don’t think I will ever where it. So I have learned that you can have too many dendrites in a single bangle


What are dendrites? I like the one on top with the spots. I think it makes it looks very special. And I hv soft spot for white bangles cos they are so easy to wear


----------



## SmokieDragon

VintageyGirl said:


> Oh my! I have serious hetian Princess envy! It’s so beautiful. I can tell it’s a Princess! The pendant is beautiful too. Nice sunny day but isn’t it sooo hot nowadays!!



Thanks so much! I'm amazed at how hot the weather has become so quickly - a few nights ago, I had to fold my blanket in 2 cos it was so rainy and now I don't need a blanket!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

VintageyGirl said:


> W
> 
> What are dendrites? I like the one on top with the spots. I think it makes it looks very special. And I hv soft spot for white bangles cos they are so easy to wear


Hi VG, The spots are called dendrites  The bottom princess bangle has a few and I have to agree with you on having a soft spot for white bangles, especially hetian bangles. I have one similar to the one SD posted but mine is a d shape but a bit rounded on the inside. It has a couple little dendrites. I don’t think dendrites are very desirable, but there are some of us Jadies that love them ☺️


----------



## Juju:)

Loveforjade said:


> Hi ladies, joining in to share my Bluish Green bangle that I got from li-hong jade months back. I love the colour of the blue green so much! Have not been wearing it for almost 2 weeks as I am now working from home and not going out as much and so decided to remove all my jewelleries and accessories for the time being..stay safe everyone!


Gorgeous and drooling! Does yours have a chameleon quality and look really dark blue/green indoors?


----------



## Juju:)

pomeline said:


> Hello everyone! New in this thread (and haven't actually posted on this whole forum for a while) but lately I've gotten so enthusiastic about jade after I remembered I have two mysterious pendants in my jewellery box.  They were gifted to me by my husband's grandmother years and years ago and she told me they were jadeite from Burma.
> 
> No idea if they really are but they do feel cold, slightly heavy and make a sort of a "ping" clinking sound if I tap them with a silver pendant. They have these really tiny abrasions on the surface if you look very closely but mostly seem glossy, if a bit soapy. I love to touch them, they feel pleasant between the fingers. I have accidentally dropped them on the floor several times during the years (and been horrified) and knocked them against a door handle or whatnot but there's never been even a scratch after that. It's very hard to photograph them as my phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pomeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! New in this thread (and haven't actually posted on this whole forum for a while) but lately I've gotten so enthusiastic about jade after I remembered I have two mysterious pendants in my jewellery box.  They were gifted to me by my husband's grandmother years and years ago and she told me they were jadeite from Burma.
> 
> No idea if they really are but they do feel cold, slightly heavy and make a sort of a "ping" clinking sound if I tap them with a silver pendant. They have these really tiny abrasions on the surface if you look very closely but mostly seem glossy, if a bit soapy. I love to touch them, they feel pleasant between the fingers. I have accidentally dropped them on the floor several times during the years (and been horrified) and knocked them against a door handle or whatnot but there's never been even a scratch after that. It's very hard to photograph them as my phone camera cannot quite catch the sort of cotton wool like graininess inside the stone. They look different depending on the light but mostly they're white with some apple green.
> 
> They came to me without cords but I've added cords to them so I'd finally wear them. Whatever they are, they are very pretty and I like them regardless. I'd love to know though if they are the real deal!
> 
> View attachment 5092330
> 
> 
> 
> You're so fortunate to have these gifted to you! I especially love the pi/donut shaped one with the beautiful green in it.
> 
> Hmm, I have to keep in mind the accidental knocks that can happen as I continue my bangle search. I need think about what I'm comfortable wearing without having a heart attack each time I accidentally bang it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Juju:)

SmokieDragon said:


> Changed to a white Hetian princess round. At 58mm, this is slightly big for me. Glad I have the FOPEs to position it. I realised I took this picture as if the bangle were D shaped, lol! Well, it was too hot to go outside again for another picture haha
> 
> I love this new 8-leaf clover pendant. Here are pics of it with some sunlight and without
> 
> View attachment 5092398
> View attachment 5092399
> View attachment 5092400
> View attachment 5092401


SD, what do you mean 'I realised I took this picture as if the bangle were D shaped'?

Love the white Hetian! The clover has such a pretty green!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Juju:smile: said:


> SD, what do you mean 'I realised I took this picture as if the bangle were D shaped'?
> 
> Love the white Hetian! The clover has such a pretty green!



Thanks so much! A princess round should be photographed showing off its circular profile since it's quite tallish and has the same width as its height. D shapes are wider than their height and hence, better to take its photo where we can see the width.


----------



## Juju:)

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! A princess round should be photographed showing off its circular profile since it's quite tallish and has the same width as its height. D shapes are wider than their height and hence, better to take its photo where we can see the width.


Thanks SD!


----------



## SmokieDragon

With a blue green Guatemalan barrel, green wulu earrings and a light lavender ring today


----------



## pomeline

Juju:smile: said:


> You're so fortunate to have these gifted to you! I especially love the pi/donut shaped one with the beautiful green in it.
> 
> Hmm, I have to keep in mind the accidental knocks that can happen as I continue my bangle search. I need think about what I'm comfortable wearing without having a heart attack each time I accidentally bang it.



I feel like I don't own these, I feel like I've been trusted to keep them and treasure them if that makes sense. The pi disc is my favourite one too, I swear it is turning more translucent the more it is worn. I don't know if I should care for these pieces in some special way, I've only washed them with some really mild soap water and occasionally a light rub with jojoba oil but that's it. The big one is really a statement piece so I struggle to find an occasion to wear it and when I do, I feel like I stole it from the empress or something...  

I'm slightly obsessed with jade now. I'd love to buy some pieces but I know how difficult it is to find genuine jade and if it is genuine, the prices are very high. My husband doesn't quite understand my infatuation with jewellery (then again, he fails to understand so many other obsession too, like bags, shoes... ) but he hasn't really looked at a piece of jade or a lovely ruby.


----------



## VintageyGirl

SmokieDragon said:


> With a blue green Guatemalan barrel, green wulu earrings and a light lavender ring today
> 
> View attachment 5093297
> View attachment 5093298
> View attachment 5093299
> View attachment 5093300


Love the icy lavender ring! It’s so translucent and icy! I hv problems finding such rings which fit me as my fingers are only around US 4-5


----------



## SmokieDragon

VintageyGirl said:


> Love the icy lavender ring! It’s so translucent and icy! I hv problems finding such rings which fit me as my fingers are only around US 4-5



Thanks so much! I got that from Ultimate Jadeite (UJ). It's a size US 5.5. UJ is based in Singapore but I bought online by contacting her directly on Etsy where she has a virtual shop. You can also view items at her apartment in person


----------



## VintageyGirl

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! I got that from Ultimate Jadeite (UJ). It's a size US 5.5. UJ is based in Singapore but I bought online by contacting her directly on Etsy where she has a virtual shop. You can also view items at her apartment in person


I have been to her apartment  my first “good” bangle which sparked off all the jade fever was from UJ  will go check out if she has small size jade rings - thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## berniechocolate

Icyjade said:


> Yes, am amazed by the mad skills of the carver. So much patience to carve it...
> 
> *
> View attachment 5092294
> *



Very amazing necklace . The carver literally have to carve every nook and cranny well and polish it well to fashion into a chain necklaces .




SmokieDragon said:


> Changed to a white Hetian princess round. At 58mm, this is slightly big for me. Glad I have the FOPEs to position it. I realised I took this picture as if the bangle were D shaped, lol! Well, it was too hot to go outside again for another picture haha
> 
> I love this new 8-leaf clover pendant. Here are pics of it with some sunlight and without
> 
> View attachment 5092398
> View attachment 5092399
> View attachment 5092400
> View attachment 5092401



The deep green clover really flatter your skin tone very well .
Is this old mine green ? It looks very very fine.  The grain size and lovely vibrant deep gre



SmokieDragon said:


> SmokieDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> With a blue green Guatemalan barrel, green wulu earrings and a light lavender ring today
> 
> View attachment 5093297
> View attachment 5093298
> View attachment 5093299
> View attachment 5093300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the icy ring . It is so so clear like sparking waters !
Click to expand...


----------



## Loveforjade

Juju:smile: said:


> Gorgeous and drooling! Does yours have a chameleon quality and look really dark blue/green indoors?


Yes, the bangle looks dark when indoor. Looks more like dark green. Its only beautiful under the sunlight


----------



## Loveforjade

SmokieDragon said:


> With a blue green Guatemalan barrel, green wulu earrings and a light lavender ring today
> 
> View attachment 5093297
> View attachment 5093298
> View attachment 5093299
> View attachment 5093300


Are the earrings from qeelin? Beautiful!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

berniechocolate said:


> The deep green clover really flatter your skin tone very well .
> Is this old mine green ? It looks very very fine.  The grain size and lovely vibrant deep gre



Thanks so much! It’s supposed to be Mui Fa Lok. Does that mean it’s old mine green? I’m so fascinated by it. Normally such pieces only pop up at this jeweller during Chinese New Year so imagine my surprise when I saw it this month, amongst some emeralds, lol! I then found out it’s a “green stone” month at the store 

The ring is from UJ. It’s the finest ring that I own. I wear it sparingly as I don’t have a ring guard for it but now that it’s WFH, I should be wearing it more often


----------



## SmokieDragon

Loveforjade said:


> Are the earrings from qeelin? Beautiful!!



Thanks so much! Yes, they’re from Qeelin. I fell in love with them early this year and waited 3 months for it to come to Malaysia. When it finally did, they launched the Wulu Legend (WL) line on the same day and my head was spinning thinking of which earrings to get. Then I found out they had only 1 piece of the WL earring that I wanted. Sensing a lockdown was coming, I then decided to get this pair that I’d waited for all along and not wait anymore. Glad I did! They have a good vibe


----------



## berniechocolate

Wearing the orange jade pendant , with a thin icy white bangle ( it’s easy to remove although it’s tiny at 54/47 , because the width is  thin , it’s still okie to get it on and off the right hand fairly easily )

The icy jadeite wings was a birthday present from the mil a couple of years back , but I decided to just let my son wear it over the school holidays.


----------



## berniechocolate

pomeline said:


> I'm slightly obsessed with jade now. I'd love to buy some pieces but I know how difficult it is to find genuine jade and if it is genuine, the prices are very high. My husband doesn't quite understand my infatuation with jewellery (then again, he fails to understand so many other obsession too, like bags, shoes... ) but he hasn't really looked at a piece of jade or a lovely ruby.



don’t worry ! We are all here because the men don’t quite “ get it “ .
This affliction with jewelry .

I used to think jade is old fashioned . But I think it’s a big part of my Chinese heritage and it’s not difficult to wear the ones that comes in variety that would suit me .

It’s really cool we can share about it here .  Else I will get a dozen eye roll asking him for opinions because everything looks the same to him . lol


----------



## berniechocolate

pomeline said:


> Hello everyone! New in this thread (and haven't actually posted on this whole forum for a while) but lately I've gotten so enthusiastic about jade after I remembered I have two mysterious pendants in my jewellery box.  They were gifted to me by my husband's grandmother years and years ago and she told me they were jadeite from Burma.
> 
> No idea if they really are but they do feel cold, slightly heavy and make a sort of a "ping" clinking sound if I tap them with a silver pendant. They have these really tiny abrasions on the surface if you look very closely but mostly seem glossy, if a bit soapy. I love to touch them, they feel pleasant between the fingers. I have accidentally dropped them on the floor several times during the years (and been horrified) and knocked them against a door handle or whatnot but there's never been even a scratch after that. It's very hard to photograph them as my phone camera cannot quite catch the sort of cotton wool like graininess inside the stone. They look different depending on the light but mostly they're white with some apple green.
> 
> They came to me without cords but I've added cords to them so I'd finally wear them. Whatever they are, they are very pretty and I like them regardless. I'd love to know though if they are the real deal!
> 
> View attachment 5092330



these are so pretty .  Reminds me of what empresses would wear. You could get the gemologist to have a look on these gorgeous pieces.


----------



## SmokieDragon

berniechocolate said:


> Wearing the orange jade pendant , with a thin icy white bangle ( it’s easy to remove although it’s tiny at 54/47 , because the width is  thin , it’s still okie to get it on and off the right hand fairly easily )
> 
> The icy jadeite wings was a birthday present from the mil a couple of years back , but I decided to just let my son wear it over the school holidays.
> 
> View attachment 5095174
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095175
> View attachment 5095179
> View attachment 5095180



Love the icy bangle and orange donut pendant


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Happy Friday Jadies! For the last year or so, I’ve been collecting these sterling silver bangles. I have a bunch, so I used to switch them out like I did with jade bangles but I’ve been wearing this silver stack solid for a couple months. I decided to see what it would look like with a jade bangle and my old sterling bumper. Surprisingly, there was very little movement of any of them because they are so heavy, so I didn’t worry too much about the nephrite bangle. I wore it most of the day but it hasn’t grown on me at all lol  But I figured I’d share my stack of the day ☺️ Have a great weekend!


----------



## Silver Mom

Cyanide Rose said:


> Happy Friday Jadies! For the last year or so, I’ve been collecting these sterling silver bangles. I have a bunch, so I used to switch them out like I did with jade bangles but I’ve been wearing this silver stack solid for a couple months. I decided to see what it would look like with a jade bangle and my old sterling bumper. Surprisingly, there was very little movement of any of them because they are so heavy, so I didn’t worry too much about the nephrite bangle. I wore it most of the day but it hasn’t grown on me at all lol  But I figured I’d share my stack of the day ☺ Have a great weekend!


Wow, your arm is worth a lot.  The bangle definitely adds to the look.


----------



## Silver Mom

Just wearing my light green carved bangle again today.  The carvings are plums with cherry blossoms.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silver Mom said:


> Wow, your arm is worth a lot.  The bangle definitely adds to the look.


Lol  Thanks so much SM. It really does stand out. BTW, Your carved bangles is gorgeous! I love the color ☺️ Is this what they call melted glutinous?


----------



## Silver Mom

Cyanide Rose said:


> Lol  Thanks so much SM. It really does stand out. BTW, Your carved bangles is gorgeous! I love the color ☺ Is this what they call melted glutinous?


LOL, I am still trying to figure out what glutinous even is.  I must be slow cos I can't make heads nor tail about all the many different terms they use to describe jade.  LOL


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silver Mom said:


> LOL, I am still trying to figure out what glutinous even is.  I must be slow cos I can't make heads nor tail about all the many different terms they use to describe jade.  LOL


I’m still learning too ☺️ It looks jelly like in the bottom picture. IDK but I do know it’s TDF


----------



## Silver Mom

Cyanide Rose said:


> I’m still learning too ☺ It looks jelly like in the bottom picture. IDK but I do know it’s TDF


Thank you CR.  Maybe we can learn together.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silver Mom said:


> Thank you CR.  Maybe we can learn together.


You’re so welcome. Sounds like a plan ☺️


----------



## CareerMother

Icyjade said:


> Just got this jadeite necklace that is carved from a single piece of jade... basically cos I find the idea of it being from a single stone and all linked quite amazing heh. So no clasp, just wear over the head. It’s apparently a chili on a chain, not sure what the auspicious meaning is supposed to be.
> 
> I sort of prefer it without the chili?


Fantastic workmanship. I love your necklace IJ and agree that the chain in wonderful in itself, especially since it is so clean, translucent and perhaps even icy?!


----------



## CareerMother

Loveforjade said:


> Hi ladies, joining in to share my Bluish Green bangle that I got from li-hong jade months back. I love the colour of the blue green so much! Have not been wearing it for almost 2 weeks as I am now working from home and not going out as much and so decided to remove all my jewelleries and accessories for the time being..stay safe everyone!


Thank you for sharing your bangle, it looks very fine. Happy that Li-Hong has enough material to fashion so many lovely bangles for multiple jade sisters!


----------



## Icyjade

berniechocolate said:


> Very amazing necklace . The carver literally have to carve every nook and cranny well and polish it well to fashion into a chain necklaces .





CareerMother said:


> Fantastic workmanship. I love your necklace IJ and agree that the chain in wonderful in itself, especially since it is so clean, translucent and perhaps even icy?!



Thank you! It’s been a >10 year search for one so am very happy to finally have a carved jadeite necklace

Here with my carved bracelet:


----------



## Loveforjade

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! Yes, they’re from Qeelin. I fell in love with them early this year and waited 3 months for it to come to Malaysia. When it finally did, they launched the Wulu Legend (WL) line on the same day and my head was spinning thinking of which earrings to get. Then I found out they had only 1 piece of the WL earring that I wanted. Sensing a lockdown was coming, I then decided to get this pair that I’d waited for all along and not wait anymore. Glad I did! They have a good vibe


They are so pretty!! No regrets at all!  They just opened in Singapore too, I'm still contemplating between the bracelet or earrings.. oops..


----------



## VintageyGirl

Silver Mom said:


> Just wearing my light green carved bangle again today.  The carvings are plums with cherry blossoms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095649
> View attachment 5095632


Oh gorgeous!! This is the most lovely carved bangle I have ever seen! Many are overly carved. This one shows off the fine jade quality and carving just right!


----------



## VintageyGirl

Icyjade said:


> Thank you! It’s been a >10 year search for one so am very happy to finally have a carved jadeite necklace
> 
> Here with my carved bracelet:
> 
> View attachment 5095955
> View attachment 5095956
> View attachment 5095958
> 
> View attachment 5095957


Truly collectible! Both pieces. You are so lucky!


----------



## VintageyGirl

berniechocolate said:


> Wearing the orange jade pendant , with a thin icy white bangle ( it’s easy to remove although it’s tiny at 54/47 , because the width is  thin , it’s still okie to get it on and off the right hand fairly easily )
> 
> The icy jadeite wings was a birthday present from the mil a couple of years back , but I decided to just let my son wear it over the school holidays.
> 
> View attachment 5095174
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095175
> View attachment 5095179
> View attachment 5095180


All the pieces are beautiful as usual! I really like the wings pendant. So unique. Never seen anything like it. Your lucky boy who gets to wear it! Happy school holidays! My girl is bored as can’t go out


----------



## VintageyGirl

Cyanide Rose said:


> Happy Friday Jadies! For the last year or so, I’ve been collecting these sterling silver bangles. I have a bunch, so I used to switch them out like I did with jade bangles but I’ve been wearing this silver stack solid for a couple months. I decided to see what it would look like with a jade bangle and my old sterling bumper. Surprisingly, there was very little movement of any of them because they are so heavy, so I didn’t worry too much about the nephrite bangle. I wore it most of the day but it hasn’t grown on me at all lol  But I figured I’d share my stack of the day ☺ Have a great weekend!


Wow looks heavy haha. Beautiful silver bangles and nephrite bangle. Do the silver bangles oxidise quickly and you have to polish them? I have some from a certain H brand but they oxidise when I don’t wear them and I can’t be bothered to polish


----------



## Cyanide Rose

VintageyGirl said:


> Wow looks heavy haha. Beautiful silver bangles and nephrite bangle. Do the silver bangles oxidise quickly and you have to polish them? I have some from a certain H brand but they oxidise when I don’t wear them and I can’t be bothered to polish


Good Morning  Once I polish them I put them air tight bags with those little anti tarnish strips so they do not tarnish. You can get them really inexpensive on eBay. I have a couple of anti tarnish silver trays that keep silver from tarnishing and they work pretty well for my smaller pieces. I have way too many so the bags work the best and I reuse them to death lol. If you wear them in the shower the reaction with the hot water can make them tarnish, so I take mine off then. They are really addictive though, there are gals that wear them 24/7 on both arms all they way up to their elbows. My ole bones would break lol


----------



## VintageyGirl

Cyanide Rose said:


> Good Morning  Once I polish them I put them air tight bags with those little anti tarnish strips so they do not tarnish. You can get them really inexpensive on eBay. I have a couple of anti tarnish silver trays that keep silver from tarnishing and they work pretty well for my smaller pieces. I have way too many so the bags work the best and I reuse them to death lol. If you wear them in the shower the reaction with the hot water can make them tarnish, so I take mine off then. They are really addictive though, there are gals that wear them 24/7 on both arms all they way up to their elbows. My ole bones would break lol


Thank you for the good advice! I will check it out!


----------



## szuszuszu

Icyjade said:


> Thank you! It’s been a >10 year search for one so am very happy to finally have a carved jadeite necklace
> 
> Here with my carved bracelet:
> 
> View attachment 5095955
> View attachment 5095956
> View attachment 5095958
> 
> View attachment 5095957


Oh my, the both the necklace and bracelet are amazing. I’ve only come across a similar bracelet sold by The Green Swivel Group down under. Would you mind posting a modeling shot of it IJ? Intrigued by these chained designs


----------



## SmokieDragon

Loveforjade said:


> They are so pretty!! No regrets at all!  They just opened in Singapore too, I'm still contemplating between the bracelet or earrings.. oops..



Which bracelet are you eyeing? I have a pendant and ring too. Somehow can't stop at just 1 piece. I didn't get a bracelet cos of my jadeite bangles, FOPEs and other bracelets. Also not sure if the bracelet will be flipping a lot.


----------



## Icyjade

Icyjade said:


> Just got this jadeite necklace that is carved from a single piece of jade... basically cos I find the idea of it being from a single stone and all linked quite amazing heh. So no clasp, just wear over the head. It’s apparently a chili on a chain, not sure what the auspicious meaning is supposed to be.
> 
> View attachment 5091500
> 
> View attachment 5091502
> 
> I sort of prefer it without the chili?
> View attachment 5091501





szuszuszu said:


> Oh my, the both the necklace and bracelet are amazing. I’ve only come across a similar bracelet sold by The Green Swivel Group down under. Would you mind posting a modeling shot of it IJ? Intrigued by these chained designs



Hi if you mean the necklace you can see my earlier post a few pages back that’s quoted above


----------



## Cyanide Rose

VintageyGirl said:


> Thank you for the good advice! I will check it out!


Thank you VG for your kind words and you’re very welcome ☺️


----------



## szuszuszu

Icyjade said:


> Hi if you mean the necklace you can see my earlier post a few pages back that’s quoted above


Oh I meant the bracelet IJ. Sorry for not being specific. Indeed the necklace is beautiful and unique


----------



## berniechocolate

VintageyGirl said:


> All the pieces are beautiful as usual! I really like the wings pendant. So unique. Never seen anything like it. Your lucky boy who gets to wear it! Happy school holidays! My girl is bored as can’t go out



Haha our trips are to supermarket and back ! Need someone to help carry the groceries ! Lol 

Thanks sweets . Gotta keep well and safe . Hopefully all is well for SG after the 13 as the cases keep trending down . 



Silver Mom said:


> Just wearing my light green carved bangle again today.  The carvings are plums with cherry blossoms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095649
> View attachment 5095632



This is so beautiful . I always admire intricately carved bangles . But I m always in klutz mode . I fear the protruding carvings can get knocked since I prefer to wear bangles on my right hand which is my dominant hand . But since you wearing on the left , should be ok . So lovely and feminine the plum and cherry blossoms !


----------



## Icyjade

szuszuszu said:


> Oh I meant the bracelet IJ. Sorry for not being specific. Indeed the necklace is beautiful and unique



No worries. Here you go:



Carved bracelets are a bit easier to find. Saw a few on Taobao recently.


----------



## Silver Mom

Sorry...double post.


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> Haha our trips are to supermarket and back ! Need someone to help carry the groceries ! Lol
> 
> Thanks sweets . Gotta keep well and safe . Hopefully all is well for SG after the 13 as the cases keep trending down .
> 
> 
> 
> This is so beautiful . I always admire intricately carved bangles . But I m always in klutz mode . I fear the protruding carvings can get knocked since I prefer to wear bangles on my right hand which is my dominant hand . But since you wearing on the left , should be ok . So lovely and feminine the plum and cherry blossoms !


Thank you Bernie.  LOL.....I know exactly what you mean.  When my jeweler showed this bangle to me I said the same thing to her.  I was worried that I would knock something off.  The only reason I got it is because I made her promise that if anything like that ever happened she would have her carver repair it like maybe file it down or something.  I am glad that I did get it though because I haven't seen anything like this since.  At the time she had about five of them that her carver carved from one boulder.  I chose this one.  I think she may have had some pendants too.


----------



## Icyjade

Silver Mom said:


> Thank you Bernie.  LOL.....I know exactly what you mean.  When my jeweler showed this bangle to me I said the same thing to her.  I was worried that I would knock something off.  The only reason I got it is because I made her promise that if anything like that ever happened she would have her carver repair it like maybe file it down or something.  I am glad that I did get it though because I haven't seen anything like this since.  At the time she had about five of them that her carver carved from one boulder.  I chose this one.  I think she may have had some pendants too.



this seller brings in carved bangles quite often, but unfortunately usually in smaller sizes (<55mm) so I’ve not managed to snag one:









						芸芸翡翠小屋 (@jade_yunchen1) • Instagram photos and videos
					

4,553 Followers, 265 Following, 2,972 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 芸芸翡翠小屋 (@jade_yunchen1)




					instagram.com


----------



## Icyjade

berniechocolate said:


> Wearing the orange jade pendant , with a thin icy white bangle ( it’s easy to remove although it’s tiny at 54/47 , because the width is  thin , it’s still okie to get it on and off the right hand fairly easily )
> 
> The icy jadeite wings was a birthday present from the mil a couple of years back , but I decided to just let my son wear it over the school holidays.
> 
> View attachment 5095174
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095175
> View attachment 5095179
> View attachment 5095180





Silver Mom said:


> Just wearing my light green carved bangle again today.  The carvings are plums with cherry blossoms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095649
> View attachment 5095632


I absolutely covet all your pieces... so beautiful! 

@berniechocolate your MIL has exquisite taste too!


----------



## Icyjade

Cyanide Rose said:


> Good Morning  Once I polish them I put them air tight bags with those little anti tarnish strips so they do not tarnish. You can get them really inexpensive on eBay. I have a couple of anti tarnish silver trays that keep silver from tarnishing and they work pretty well for my smaller pieces. I have way too many so the bags work the best and I reuse them to death lol. If you wear them in the shower the reaction with the hot water can make them tarnish, so I take mine off then. They are really addictive though, there are gals that wear them 24/7 on both arms all they way up to their elbows. My ole bones would break lol


Wow I just learnt something new! Thanks for sharing re: anti tarnish strips!


----------



## szuszuszu

Icyjade said:


> No worries. Here you go:
> View attachment 5096263
> View attachment 5096264
> 
> Carved bracelets are a bit easier to find. Saw a few on Taobao recently.


Thank you for sharing. It is indeed very unique and outstanding. I can imagine it must be pretty hard to put it on seeing that the fastening is screw like.


----------



## Icyjade

szuszuszu said:


> Thank you for sharing. It is indeed very unique and outstanding. I can imagine it must be pretty hard to put it on seeing that the fastening is screw like.



It’s not that bad... I just worry that it can accidentally unscrew while wearing and the bracelet drop hence I added the safety chain.

I use a bracelet buddy when I need to put on bracelets. Less than SGD $3 from online sellers in Singapore:


----------



## szuszuszu

Icyjade said:


> It’s not that bad... I just worry that it can accidentally unscrew while wearing and the bracelet drop hence I added the safety chain.
> 
> I use a bracelet buddy when I need to put on bracelets. Less than SGD $3 from online sellers in Singapore:
> View attachment 5096702


Yes, I noticed the safety chain on your bracelet. Wear it in good health. Never knew such a gadget exists to aid (and abet) us ladies in our jewelry quests


----------



## Icyjade

szuszuszu said:


> Yes, I noticed the safety chain on your bracelet. Wear it in good health. Never knew such a gadget exists to aid (and abet) us ladies in our jewelry quests


 
Yeah, absolutely helpful to get bracelets on. Highly recommend to anyone who has difficulty with wearing bracelets. 

The jadeite bracelet and necklace isn’t something to be worn often imo, but I just couldn’t resist them...


----------



## VintageyGirl

Icyjade said:


> No worries. Here you go:
> View attachment 5096263
> View attachment 5096264
> 
> Carved bracelets are a bit easier to find. Saw a few on Taobao recently.


Too gorgeous! I cannot take it! Is the carving dragons?? I have problems identifying the various mystical creatures haha. Is it safe to buy on Taobao? I’m so worried about fake jades.


----------



## VintageyGirl

Have been reading this book. About an Englishman who learnt to be a master jade carver and now lives in Suzhou with a jade gallery business. Interesting to learn about the jade trade in China. Was a bit sad to learn that a lot of pieces today are machine carved. But overall a very good read!


----------



## VintageyGirl

SmokieDragon said:


> With a blue green Guatemalan barrel, green wulu earrings and a light lavender ring today
> 
> View attachment 5093297
> View attachment 5093298
> View attachment 5093299
> View attachment 5093300


I checked out the icy jade rings at UJ Etsy. They have my size  but costly!! Have to wait till my jade ban is over lol. I don’t see the lavender in your ring tho you described it as lavender? It looks very clear icy to me.


----------



## Icyjade

VintageyGirl said:


> Too gorgeous! I cannot take it! Is the carving dragons?? I have problems identifying the various mystical creatures haha. Is it safe to buy on Taobao? I’m so worried about fake jades.



I think they are pixiu?

Re: Taobao, I honestly am not sure. My Chinese is too lousy to attempt TB purchases. Hopefully others can chime in.

Adding links:




__





						淘宝网 - 淘！我喜欢
					

淘宝网 - 亚洲较大的网上交易平台，提供各类服饰、美容、家居、数码、话费/点卡充值… 数亿优质商品，同时提供担保交易(先收货后付款)等安全交易保障服务，并由商家提供退货承诺、破损补寄等消费者保障服务，让你安心享受网上购物乐趣！



					www.taobao.com
				








__





						缅甸天然A货翡翠玉器玉坠带证-冰种老种水润一体精雕招财貔貅手链 - Taobao
					

欢迎前来淘宝网实力旺铺，选购缅甸天然A货翡翠玉器玉坠带证-冰种老种水润一体精雕招财貔貅手链，该商品由爱华翡翠阁店铺提供，有问题可以直接咨询商家




					www.taobao.com


----------



## VintageyGirl

Icyjade said:


> I think they are pixiu?
> 
> Re: Taobao, I honestly am not sure. My Chinese is too lousy to attempt TB purchases. Hopefully others can chime in.
> 
> Adding links:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 淘宝网 - 淘！我喜欢
> 
> 
> 淘宝网 - 亚洲较大的网上交易平台，提供各类服饰、美容、家居、数码、话费/点卡充值… 数亿优质商品，同时提供担保交易(先收货后付款)等安全交易保障服务，并由商家提供退货承诺、破损补寄等消费者保障服务，让你安心享受网上购物乐趣！
> 
> 
> 
> www.taobao.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 缅甸天然A货翡翠玉器玉坠带证-冰种老种水润一体精雕招财貔貅手链 - Taobao
> 
> 
> 欢迎前来淘宝网实力旺铺，选购缅甸天然A货翡翠玉器玉坠带证-冰种老种水润一体精雕招财貔貅手链，该商品由爱华翡翠阁店铺提供，有问题可以直接咨询商家
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.taobao.com


Wow that’s a very good price for such a bracelet... almost too good to be true considering the workmanship and if it’s Grade A? Or maybe we have been paying highly inflated prices in SG haha.
The jade book I was reading says a lot of fake jade in China. So personally I don’t dare to buy from TB haha


----------



## Icyjade

VintageyGirl said:


> Wow that’s a very good price for such a bracelet... almost too good to be true considering the workmanship and if it’s Grade A... the jade book I was reading says a lot of fake jade in China. So personally I don’t dare to buy from TB haha



It’s a bit cheaper than mine which I got in Singapore so I tend to think the price is ok? Considering mark-up by the Singapore seller etc


----------



## SmokieDragon

VintageyGirl said:


> I checked out the icy jade rings at UJ Etsy. They have my size  but costly!! Have to wait till my jade ban is over lol. I don’t see the lavender in your ring tho you described it as lavender? It looks very clear icy to me.



It’s a light lavender that’s very hard to capture. I think it looks light lavender here in the ring box and in this other picture


----------



## berniechocolate

Since we have to stay indoors more , I took out some of my bangles to oil . I m going to oil one a day , lest I get clumsy and break any . 

Snapping one before i douse some mineral oil on it for a couple of hours . This is one of my first bangle actually . Something I don’t wear very often because it’s abit thicker .


----------



## VintageyGirl

SmokieDragon said:


> It’s a light lavender that’s very hard to capture. I think it looks light lavender here in the ring box and in this other picture
> 
> View attachment 5096910
> View attachment 5096911


Ok I see the lavender now. Yes icy pieces can sometimes have some coloured undertones which are hard to capture in photos. It’s gorgeous!


----------



## Silver Mom

Icyjade said:


> It’s not that bad... I just worry that it can accidentally unscrew while wearing and the bracelet drop hence I added the safety chain.
> 
> I use a bracelet buddy when I need to put on bracelets. Less than SGD $3 from online sellers in Singapore:
> View attachment 5096702


Icy, what a great idea.  Are the teeth metal or plastic?  Would it scratch the gold?  Love this idea.


----------



## Icyjade

Silver Mom said:


> Icy, what a great idea.  Are the teeth metal or plastic?  Would it scratch the gold?  Love this idea.



It’s plastic so I think it doesn’t scratch?

I actually tried a few devices that helps with wearing bracelets and this is the best and cheapest imo.

I didn’t get below but I think it would also work. But it’s like 20x the price and takes up more space


----------



## Silver Mom

Icy, thank you so much.  After I saw you bracelet helper I realized that it would not work for some of my bead bracelets cos the clip would be too small so I made something up which I think would work better for me.  I will take a picture and post it.


----------



## limom

The items ordered from Husk are already here. Ordered on Tuesday, delivered on Sunday.
Extremely well packed, boxes and velvet travelling pouches.
The earrings came with both soft and gold backing.
The bracelet came with extra stringing.
I was not disappointed by the quality. It looks the same as the pictures.
As far as the price/quality, not sure but since I cant travel to Asia right now. I am happy.
Those are gifts for younger family members.


----------



## SmokieDragon

berniechocolate said:


> Since we have to stay indoors more , I took out some of my bangles to oil . I m going to oil one a day , lest I get clumsy and break any .
> 
> Snapping one before i douse some mineral oil on it for a couple of hours . This is one of my first bangle actually . Something I don’t wear very often because it’s abit thicker .
> 
> View attachment 5096974
> View attachment 5096975
> View attachment 5096976



Oh my!! This is so beautiful!


----------



## SmokieDragon

VintageyGirl said:


> Ok I see the lavender now. Yes icy pieces can sometimes have some coloured undertones which are hard to capture in photos. It’s gorgeous!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Silver Mom

Icyjade said:


> It’s plastic so I think it doesn’t scratch?
> 
> I actually tried a few devices that helps with wearing bracelets and this is the best and cheapest imo.
> 
> I didn’t get below but I think it would also work. But it’s like 20x the price and takes up more space
> 
> View attachment 5097449


Here is the one I made which works better for me with my beads.  I am so glad I saw your post because it help me to fix my problem with my bead bracelets.  Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## jelliedfeels

picked up this green bangle on top at a charity shop. Think it’s only very cheap Jade or hard stone and it’s a little big for me so I think I may give it to my mum as she likes any kind of big bangles. Underneath is one of my matching hololites.


----------



## jelliedfeels

jelliedfeels said:


> View attachment 5097761
> 
> picked up this green bangle on top at a charity shop. Think it’s only very cheap Jade or hard stone and it’s a little big for me so I think I may give it to my mum as she likes any kind of big bangles. Underneath is one of my matching hololites.


To clarify I’m planning on sending my poor mum a nicer bangle as well. I don’t just send her the cheap ones   
Was just wondering outloud whether it might not be quite her size either


----------



## Icyjade

Silver Mom said:


> Here is the one I made which works better for me with my beads.  I am so glad I saw your post because it help me to fix my problem with my bead bracelets.  Thank you so much for sharing.
> 
> View attachment 5097473



That’s totally genius! You are so handy! I would never have thought of DIY-ing one


----------



## Silver Mom

Icyjade said:


> That’s totally genius! You are so handy! I would never have thought of DIY-ing one


I would have never thought of this without your post.  This works better for me because it doesn't scratch the platinum as well as it can accommodate the beads.  I used copper wiring 16 gauge.  It used to frustrate me to no end to lock the clasp.  Thanks to you....problem solved.


----------



## SmokieDragon

These lavender earrings look blue in these pics. Loving this black jadeite bangle - so glossy!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

SmokieDragon said:


> These lavender earrings look blue in these pics. Loving this black jadeite bangle - so glossy!
> 
> View attachment 5099052
> View attachment 5099053
> View attachment 5099054


Beautiful pieces  I love two tone pieces and the bracelets are just gorgeous ☺️


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cyanide Rose said:


> Beautiful pieces  I love two tone pieces and the bracelets are just gorgeous ☺



Thanks so much!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Feeling really under the weather today than usual and not in the mood for conversing with my friends lately. 
At least these keep me at ease. Hoping I have my chin up again ASAP.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

AJadecent Angle said:


> Feeling really under the weather today than usual and not in the mood for conversing with my friends lately.
> At least these keep me at ease. Hoping I have my chin up again ASAP.
> View attachment 5099299


Nice view AA  I am kinda in the same yucky mood. I hope you feel better soon, so you can get out there and do some good ole’ socializing


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Cicadas are out pretty good here in the US, so I thought I’d share a picture of my lil’ guy holding a Jadeite cicada  They grow so fast. I just wanna squish him back down and carry him around all day LOL


----------



## Kchun

Hi all,

Ever since I got my eyes on jade jewerly, I'm getting a little bit more obsessed. Unfortunately I'm still a beginner in detecting whether jadeite is made of good quality. I got my eyes on this particular Jadeite buddha pendant. I was wondering if some of you Jade lovers could help me understanding a little bit more about grading Jadeite. Is it correct that there is a little hair line crack in the left hand of this buddha pendant piece? And what do you think of the overall quality of this piece. Is it risky to buy on Etsy? Sorry for so many questions, I'm still a noob. 

This is the link for refference : https://www.etsy.com/nl/listing/660...llery-1-27&organic_search_click=1&frs=1&cns=1


----------



## VintageyGirl

SmokieDragon said:


> These lavender earrings look blue in these pics. Loving this black jadeite bangle - so glossy!
> 
> View attachment 5099052
> View attachment 5099053
> View attachment 5099054


What a unique cut black bangle! Looks great with the FOPES drool. I recently got a thin and slim black one but yet to wear it.


----------



## VintageyGirl

limom said:


> The items ordered from Husk are already here. Ordered on Tuesday, delivered on Sunday.
> Extremely well packed, boxes and velvet travelling pouches.
> The earrings came with both soft and gold backing.
> The bracelet came with extra stringing.
> I was not disappointed by the quality. It looks the same as the pictures.
> As far as the price/quality, not sure but since I cant travel to Asia right now. I am happy.
> Those are gifts for younger family members.
> View attachment 5097552
> View attachment 5097553


Glad they arrived safely and nice packaging is really the icing on the cake! Your lucky family members to receive these - they look great!


----------



## SmokieDragon

VintageyGirl said:


> What a unique cut black bangle! Looks great with the FOPES drool. I recently got a thin and slim black one but yet to wear it.



Thanks so much! It's a square cut  Can't wait to see your black bangle


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Kchun said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Ever since I got my eyes on jade jewerly, I'm getting a little bit more obsessed. Unfortunately I'm still a beginner in detecting whether jadeite is made of good quality. I got my eyes on this particular Jadeite buddha pendant. I was wondering if some of you Jade lovers could help me understanding a little bit more about grading Jadeite. Is it correct that there is a little hair line crack in the left hand of this buddha pendant piece? And what do you think of the overall quality of this piece. Is it risky to buy on Etsy? Sorry for so many questions, I'm still a noob.
> 
> This is the link for refference : https://www.etsy.com/nl/listing/660...llery-1-27&organic_search_click=1&frs=1&cns=1


Hey welcome! So grading Jadeite usually is just about whether or not the piece is treated or not as unlike other gemstone treatments. Jade treatments aren't stable at all, can deteriorate overtime, and can potentially harm your skin due to chemicals leaking out of the Jade. Grade A is natural, untreated, unimpregnated w/ resin/polymer. Grade B is acid/bleaching treatment which removes natural defects and unfavorable mineral intrusions. Grade C is just dye impregnation. Grade B+C is acid/bleaching and dye impregnation. Finally, Grade D is just a jade simulant/lookalike.
Also it's not risky to buy in Etsy/Ebay/Poshmark so long you do your research on Jade and the sellers! Personally I think the buddha is really pretty, I don't know if it's worth a whopping $3k though, but it is certified by a very reputable lab, and yes there's a tiny stoneline on one of it's hand. I do recommend you ask the seller for more pictures in various lighting as Jade tends to change color or look different based on lightings and backgrounds.


----------



## vicky ng

So has anyone had Churk on Etsy do repair on their jade? My white and green bangle broke in 2-clean break and easy to glue back-and there is a tiny natural stone line (but it runs vertically and I was thinking about covering it). I contacted him to get 2 quotes for doing just sleeves to cover the spots after using adhesive to glue the pieces back-and another quote for making hinge like the black jade bangle -which is a vintage 20k black nephrite for sale by Alohamemorabilia on etsy for $960. For doing 2 sleeves, he quoted $100 for labor plus $230 for 14kt or $35 for silver. For the hinge type with 3 patches of gold, he quoted $480 for labor and $1420 for 14kt gold totaling at $1900. Is it typical for him and for having this type of repair job done? Or am I just reaching him in his bad days? I mean I saw his sterling hinge bangle for sale before pricing $380 but he would charge more on labor? I would be ok if he’s too busy and not wanting to take on orders and simply told me so!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

vicky ng said:


> So has anyone had Churk on Etsy do repair on their jade? My white and green bangle broke in 2-clean break and easy to glue back-and there is a tiny natural stone line (but it runs vertically and I was thinking about covering it). I contacted him to get 2 quotes for doing just sleeves to cover the spots after using adhesive to glue the pieces back-and another quote for making hinge like the black jade bangle -which is a vintage 20k black nephrite for sale by Alohamemorabilia on etsy for $960. For doing 2 sleeves, he quoted $100 for labor plus $230 for 14kt or $35 for silver. For the hinge type with 3 patches of gold, he quoted $480 for labor and $1420 for 14kt gold totaling at $1900. Is it typical for him and for having this type of repair job done? Or am I just reaching him in his bad days? I mean I saw his sterling hinge bangle for sale before pricing $380 but he would charge more on labor? I would be ok if he’s too busy and not wanting to take on orders and simply told me so!


I personally never contacted with Churk aside from admiring all his works, although I'll have to offer my condolences on your bangle splitting to 2s, thinking about that does make me anxious though.
Have you tried quoting a price on adding 14k hinges to some other jeweler you can contact/live nearby? This could help you decide on who to go to for the repair.


----------



## Yeo Shandy

berniechocolate said:


> Since we have to stay indoors more , I took out some of my bangles to oil . I m going to oil one a day , lest I get clumsy and break any .
> 
> Snapping one before i douse some mineral oil on it for a couple of hours . This is one of my first bangle actually . Something I don’t wear very often because it’s abit thicker .
> 
> View attachment 5096974
> View attachment 5096975
> View attachment 5096976


Hi
Can advise how do you oil the bangle and also where to get the mineral oil?  Thank you.


----------



## Junkenpo

vicky ng said:


> .... My white and green bangle broke in 2-clean break and easy to glue back-and there is a tiny natural stone line (but it runs vertically and I was thinking about covering it). ...



I've never reached out to anyone for repair, so I'm not sure about going rates.  You could also try jadebynikolai - i follow her on instagram for eye candy.  She works well with jade and can offer modern designs. Also, Silver Mom's jade jeweler is someone I'd trust.


----------



## VintageyGirl

VintageyGirl said:


> What a unique cut black bangle! Looks great with the FOPES drool. I recently got a thin and slim black one but yet to wear it.


Here are mod shots of my slim thin black bangle. Haven’t decided to put it on full time yet haha so just put on for taking pic for now


----------



## VintageyGirl

vicky ng said:


> So has anyone had Churk on Etsy do repair on their jade? My white and green bangle broke in 2-clean break and easy to glue back-and there is a tiny natural stone line (but it runs vertically and I was thinking about covering it). I contacted him to get 2 quotes for doing just sleeves to cover the spots after using adhesive to glue the pieces back-and another quote for making hinge like the black jade bangle -which is a vintage 20k black nephrite for sale by Alohamemorabilia on etsy for $960. For doing 2 sleeves, he quoted $100 for labor plus $230 for 14kt or $35 for silver. For the hinge type with 3 patches of gold, he quoted $480 for labor and $1420 for 14kt gold totaling at $1900. Is it typical for him and for having this type of repair job done? Or am I just reaching him in his bad days? I mean I saw his sterling hinge bangle for sale before pricing $380 but he would charge more on labor? I would be ok if he’s too busy and not wanting to take on orders and simply told me so!


I had my great grandmother’s bangle with a crack (tho not broken like yours) mended with a 18k gold wrap around 0.8cm breadth at Yokdee in Singapore. Cost around SGD 250 or USD 190 gold plus labour. They do a good job. Price of gold varies so depends on when the piece was made - whether the gold price was high or low then. The hinge type I understand is more difficult as they hv to cut/sand down to fit in the hinges that’s why labour is more. I always thought if any of my bangles broke I would do the hinge! Good luck with your repair!


----------



## VintageyGirl

AJadecent Angle said:


> Feeling really under the weather today than usual and not in the mood for conversing with my friends lately.
> At least these keep me at ease. Hoping I have my chin up again ASAP.
> View attachment 5099299


That chunky carved jade ring in the red box beneath the cabochon ring is TDF! And how professional of you to hv a glass of water sitting with your jades. I read that it helps to keep jades moist in dry places. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Icyjade

vicky ng said:


> For the hinge type with 3 patches of gold, he quoted $480 for labor and $1420 for 14kt gold totaling at $1900.



It sounds way overpriced for the amount of gold and labor cost!


----------



## VintageyGirl

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! It's a square cut  Can't wait to see your black bangle


I meant to quote and reply you with shots of my black bangle but quoted myself instead. See the pix in my previous post  a very thin one. I still haven’t quite connected with it yet.


----------



## SmokieDragon

VintageyGirl said:


> Here are mod shots of my slim thin black bangle. Haven’t decided to put it on full time yet haha so just put on for taking pic for now



Your bangle is beautiful! I think you have paired it very well with your watch and H bracelet  I think some bangles just need time to grow on you 

I have to admit, I didn't quite connect with my black bangle at first either. This is my 2nd time wearing it since getting it last year. Every time it crossed my mind, another bangle would end up on my wrist instead. So this time, I decided, it's time to wear it again after putting it off for so long. Glad I did! It's so glossy and fits so well. Like it really belongs on my wrist


----------



## VintageyGirl

SmokieDragon said:


> Your bangle is beautiful! I think you have paired it very well with your watch and H bracelet  I think some bangles just need time to grow on you
> 
> I have to admit, I didn't quite connect with my black bangle at first either. This is my 2nd time wearing it since getting it last year. Every time it crossed my mind, another bangle would end up on my wrist instead. So this time, I decided, it's time to wear it again after putting it off for so long. Glad I did! It's so glossy and fits so well. Like it really belongs on my wrist


It looks very good and modern, paired with all your other bracelets! Glad you gave it a chance


----------



## Icyjade

I’ve been very boringly wearing the same hetian bangle for weeks... pictured here with a star sapphire ring.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Icyjade said:


> I’ve been very boringly wearing the same hetian bangle for weeks... pictured here with a star sapphire ring.
> View attachment 5100906



Wow! Your bangle is beautiful and your star sapphire ring is breathtakingly beautiful!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I have been boring too. I have been wearing a hetian bangle for some time too. I’m trying to see if wearing my newest bangle continually will help it shine more since it wasn’t polish to a shine. The white hetian bangle in the middle was the same way when I received it but before wearing for several months, I polished it with zam a couple times using my dremel and wool buffing pads. I’m thinking I may do the same to this new one if there is no more change in a week or so. Just wearing it has improved the shine quite a bit already but not quite enough yet


----------



## Silver Mom

I too have been bored Jadies. BUT........ my dear jeweler rescued me when she told me my green bead necklace and bracelet set that she had sent to Hong Kong to be certified came back and to come and pick it up.  Sooooooo happy as it was gone for two weeks.  Now it is home and I can wear them again.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silver Mom said:


> I too have been bored Jadies. BUT........ my dear jeweler rescued me when she told me my green bead necklace and bracelet set that she had sent to Hong Kong to be certified came back and to come and pick it up.  Sooooooo happy as it was gone for two weeks.  Now it is home and I can wear them again.
> 
> View attachment 5102513


This is stunning! Congrats on breaking the boredom with such an amazing set


----------



## Silver Mom

Cyanide Rose said:


> This is stunning! Congrats on breaking the boredom with such an amazing set


Thank you CR.  You broke my boredom too with your beautiful pieces.


----------



## VintageyGirl

Icyjade said:


> I’ve been very boringly wearing the same hetian bangle for weeks... pictured here with a star sapphire ring.
> View attachment 5100906





Cyanide Rose said:


> I have been boring too. I have been wearing a hetian bangle for some time too. I’m trying to see if wearing my newest bangle continually will help it shine more since it wasn’t polish to a shine. The white hetian bangle in the middle was the same way when I received it but before wearing for several months, I polished it with zam a couple times using my dremel and wool buffing pads. I’m thinking I may do the same to this new one if there is no more change in a week or so. Just wearing it has improved the shine quite a bit already but not quite enough yet


Your white hetian bangles are making me drool. Can I ask if nephrite bangles are generally less expensive than jadeite of a similar quality?? I read that it is, but I guess generally depends on quality. Here’s my white Princess jadeite, inspired by all your beautiful Nephrites  On the search for a white nephrite


----------



## VintageyGirl

Silver Mom said:


> I too have been bored Jadies. BUT........ my dear jeweler rescued me when she told me my green bead necklace and bracelet set that she had sent to Hong Kong to be certified came back and to come and pick it up.  Sooooooo happy as it was gone for two weeks.  Now it is home and I can wear them again.
> 
> View attachment 5102513


This is such a lovely green and that clasp - Gasp!


----------



## VintageyGirl

Yeo Shandy said:


> Hi
> Can advise how do you oil the bangle and also where to get the mineral oil?  Thank you.


Berniechoc advised me to use Johnson’s baby oil which is mineral oil. I soaked it in a little plastic bowl overnight. Comes out very shiny tho my bangle was already quite shiny


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silver Mom said:


> Thank you CR.  You broke my boredom too with your beautiful pieces.


Thank you so much SM ☺️ That clasp is just gorgeous too! Pretty clasp are hidden in the back. I would wear that beauty on the side sometimes to mix it up. You have the most amazing classic timeless gems there SM


----------



## Cyanide Rose

VintageyGirl said:


> Your white hetian bangles are making me drool. Can I ask if nephrite bangles are generally less expensive than jadeite of a similar quality?? I read that it is, but I guess generally depends on quality. Here’s my white Princess jadeite, inspired by all your beautiful Nephrites  On the search for a white nephrite


In general terms, I would agree with that statement but nephrite has a feel that is nothing like Jadeite. For me, when purchasing Jadeite it’s more about the color or it’s translucency. Which makes the price of Jadeite more expensive. With white nephrite it can be opaque or translucent but not creamy. Creamy “white” nephrite is usually more off white or celadon. Xinjiang nephrite to me is more creamy and Qinghai nephrite is more white and can be translucent. I would add that Xinjiang nephrite can be white white and even translucent but the feel for me is different from Qinghai nephrite. That’s just my experience with white nephrite 

I just wanted add another white nephrite type, which is Siberian nephrite. I ❤Siberian nephrite too, it can be white and creamy but it’s very expensive unfortunately. The other two types are more plentiful. OK, I think I’m done


----------



## Icyjade

VintageyGirl said:


> Your white hetian bangles are making me drool. Can I ask if nephrite bangles are generally less expensive than jadeite of a similar quality?? I read that it is, but I guess generally depends on quality. Here’s my white Princess jadeite, inspired by all your beautiful Nephrites  On the search for a white nephrite



Erm, my hetian is as expensive as jadeite I think. When I bought it I was told it’s because it’s very white and no blemishes.


----------



## VintageyGirl

Cyanide Rose said:


> In general terms, I would agree with that statement but nephrite has a feel that is nothing like Jadeite. For me, when purchasing Jadeite it’s more about the color or it’s translucency. Which makes the price of Jadeite more expensive. With white nephrite it can be opaque or translucent but not creamy. Creamy “white” nephrite is usually more off white or celadon. Xinjiang nephrite to me is more creamy and Qinghai nephrite is more white and can be translucent. I would add that Xinjiang nephrite can be white white and even translucent but the feel for me is different from Qinghai nephrite. That’s just my experience with white nephrite
> 
> I just wanted add another white nephrite type, which is Siberian nephrite. I ❤Siberian nephrite too, it can be white and creamy but it’s very expensive unfortunately. The other two types are more plentiful. OK, I think I’m done





Icyjade said:


> Erm, my hetian is as expensive as jadeite I think. When I bought it I was told it’s because it’s very white and no blemishes.


Thank you for the nephrite advice! I would love to get a creamy white one with fine grains and flawless... wish me luck! Hehe


----------



## Cyanide Rose

VintageyGirl said:


> Thank you for the nephrite advice! I would love to get a creamy white one with fine grains and flawless... wish me luck! Hehe


You’re so welcome! You will have to share what you find with us ☺️


----------



## Silver Mom

VintageyGirl said:


> This is such a lovely green and that clasp - Gasp!


LOL....You are just too funny!  Thank you Vintagey.  Hope you are having a great day.


----------



## Silver Mom

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thank you so much SM ☺ That clasp is just gorgeous too! Pretty clasp are hidden in the back. I would wear that beauty on the side sometimes to mix it up. You have the most amazing classic timeless gems there SM


Thank you CR.  I like to wear it on the side when going out to someplace nice but in the back for just regular occasions.  Great to have jade sisters like you to talk about jade.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silver Mom said:


> Thank you CR.  I like to wear it on the side when going out to someplace nice but in the back for just regular occasions.  Great to have jade sisters like you to talk about jade.


You’re so welcome SM. It’s great to have jade sisters like you too  Thanks for sharing your jade certificate. I think will send some pieces to GIA to get verified. Smart idea SM ☺️


----------



## Silver Mom

Cyanide Rose said:


> You’re so welcome SM. It’s great to have jade sisters like you too  Thanks for sharing your jade certificate. I think will send some pieces to GIA to get verified. Smart idea SM ☺


Great idea CR.  I have some of my pieces certified by GIA too.  Great company and one you can trust.


----------



## jelliedfeels

So I have the vintage hololite bangles (sotomayor and jolie) but they are fairly loose and I quite wanted a tighter fitting bangle so I was hanging out on eBay and saw this lovely…
Have polished it up with a bit of baby oil and it’s oh so shiny -
I believe the stats are grade A xiu Jade and size 55. 
Please welcome to my wrist Queen Essence Hall…


----------



## Silver Mom

jelliedfeels said:


> So I have the vintage hololite bangles (sotomayor and jolie) but they are fairly loose and I quite wanted a tighter fitting bangle so I was hanging out on eBay and saw this lovely…
> Have polished it up with a bit of baby oil and it’s oh so shiny -
> I believe the stats are grade A xiu Jade and size 55.
> Please welcome to my wrist Queen Essence Hall…
> 
> View attachment 5103011
> View attachment 5103012
> View attachment 5103013


GORGEOUS


----------



## Silver Mom

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thank you so much SM ☺ That clasp is just gorgeous too! Pretty clasp are hidden in the back. I would wear that beauty on the side sometimes to mix it up. You have the most amazing classic timeless gems there SM


CR, I actually had this made as a necklace/bracelet combo that could be made into one long necklace or used as a shorter necklace and a bracelet set.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silver Mom said:


> CR, I actually had this made as a necklace/bracelet combo that could be made into one long necklace or used as a shorter necklace and a bracelet set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5103079
> View attachment 5103080


WOW! Such a great idea  You have an amazing jeweler, I’m so jelly. Mine moved out of town. I did find a new one but he is terrible lol. I’ll have to keep looking for a good one because I’d love to have some pieces made out of the jade I’ve collected. Your pieces are truly inspirational ☺️


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jelliedfeels said:


> So I have the vintage hololite bangles (sotomayor and jolie) but they are fairly loose and I quite wanted a tighter fitting bangle so I was hanging out on eBay and saw this lovely…
> Have polished it up with a bit of baby oil and it’s oh so shiny -
> I believe the stats are grade A xiu Jade and size 55.
> Please welcome to my wrist Queen Essence Hall…
> 
> View attachment 5103011
> View attachment 5103012
> View attachment 5103013


This is quite lovely


----------



## AJadecent Angle

VintageyGirl said:


> Your white hetian bangles are making me drool. Can I ask if nephrite bangles are generally less expensive than jadeite of a similar quality?? I read that it is, but I guess generally depends on quality. Here’s my white Princess jadeite, inspired by all your beautiful Nephrites  On the search for a white nephrite


I'd like to add on what CR said regarding nephrite pricing. So basically from what I've seen, top quality Qinghai nephrite has white + green with no mineral inclusions that I can only best describe it as similar to a melon/green apple boba tea. Xinjiang in general their top quality nephrite is usually more creamy feeling (alittle bit of translucency is fine), very pure white (as white as tissue paper or whipped cream), and some "pores" with a golden "skin" on it. Qiemo nephrite meanwhile seems to favor a same quality as one with Xinjiang except more creaminess + any tones of browns on an area instead of just pure white and translucency.
Additionally Siberian white nephrite runs rampant in the Chinese jade market to the point many people mistaken or consider it as Hetian jade due to the fact it can reach qualities similar to top quality nephrites coming from China.


----------



## Yeo Shandy

VintageyGirl said:


> Berniechoc advised me to use Johnson’s baby oil which is mineral oil. I soaked it in a little plastic bowl overnight. Comes out very shiny tho my bangle was already quite shiny


Thank you


----------



## VintageyGirl

In


Silver Mom said:


> CR, I actually had this made as a necklace/bracelet combo that could be made into one long necklace or used as a shorter necklace and a bracelet set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5103079
> View attachment 5103080


Ingenious!! I love matchy sets! You are the luckiest!


----------



## Icyjade

AJadecent Angle said:


> I'd like to add on what CR said regarding nephrite pricing. So basically from what I've seen, top quality Qinghai nephrite has white + green with no mineral inclusions that I can only best describe it as similar to a melon/green apple boba tea. Xinjiang in general their top quality nephrite is usually more creamy feeling (alittle bit of translucency is fine), very pure white (as white as tissue paper or whipped cream), and some "pores" with a golden "skin" on it. Qiemo nephrite meanwhile seems to favor a same quality as one with Xinjiang except more creaminess + any tones of browns on an area instead of just pure white and translucency.
> Additionally Siberian white nephrite runs rampant in the Chinese jade market to the point many people mistaken or consider it as Hetian jade due to the fact it can reach qualities similar to top quality nephrites coming from China.



I actually have no idea where my nephrite is really from. I mean it’s called Hetian by the seller but no lab certifies origin right


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Icyjade said:


> I actually have no idea where my nephrite is really from. I mean it’s called Hetian by the seller but no lab certifies origin right


Yeah they don't, especially since there are an abundance of nephrite compared to jadeite. I do know labs can test if the pores or skin of nephrite is genuine or artificially dyed, but it's expensive as well. So we just have to take the seller's word w/ a grain of salt when they say it's Hetian unless you know the seller has direct contact with the studio importing and processing nephrites directly from Xinjiang. Especially since some sellers may think Hetian jade is a general term for nephrite that's white or any tones of cream.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Silver Mom said:


> CR, I actually had this made as a necklace/bracelet combo that could be made into one long necklace or used as a shorter necklace and a bracelet set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5103079
> View attachment 5103080



Such a lovely necklace/bracelet combo! The green really pops out on my computer screen! I am mesmerised  I see your jeweller used the same lab as mine


----------



## Silver Mom

SmokieDragon said:


> Such a lovely necklace/bracelet combo! The green really pops out on my computer screen! I am mesmerised  I see your jeweller used the same lab as mine


Thank you Smokie.  I think the HKJSL is really the best of all labs for Jade.


----------



## emmababy

Been wearing my white jadeite for the past few weeks. This is a bit snug so im lazy to make an effort to change into another bangle.


----------



## Silver Mom

emmababy said:


> View attachment 5104178
> 
> Been wearing my white jadeite for the past few weeks. This is a bit snug so im lazy to make an effort to change into another bangle.


OMG your cat is sooooo cute!!!  What kind is it?


----------



## SmokieDragon

emmababy said:


> View attachment 5104178
> 
> Been wearing my white jadeite for the past few weeks. This is a bit snug so im lazy to make an effort to change into another bangle.




OMG!! Is that a British Shorthair? Gorgeous cat and bangle!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Good Evening Jadies! I just wanted to share my stack for today. I found these stretchy sterling silver bracelets in a couple different sizes and they make great bumpers. Have a blessed night Jadies ☺️


----------



## Juju:)

Cyanide Rose said:


> Good Evening Jadies! I just wanted to share my stack for today. I found these stretchy sterling silver bracelets in a couple different sizes and they make great bumpers. Have a blessed night Jadies ☺


Love your stack, especially the color of your bead bracelet.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Juju:smile: said:


> Love your stack, especially the color of your bead bracelet.


Thank you so much Juju  I am always looking for beaded bracelets that matches my favorite bangles ☺️


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cyanide Rose said:


> Good Evening Jadies! I just wanted to share my stack for today. I found these stretchy sterling silver bracelets in a couple different sizes and they make great bumpers. Have a blessed night Jadies ☺



Lovely stack and what a wonderful find of those stretchy bracelets  May I know what brand they are and where you bought them from? TIA


----------



## Cyanide Rose

SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely stack and what a wonderful find of those stretchy bracelets  May I know what brand they are and where you bought them from? TIA


Hi SD! Thank you so much  They are called cobra bracelets. I saw Hoda on the today show wearing a  tri colored one from Janis Savitt and remembered I had some I purchased from QVC a while ago. QVC has a similar style bracelet by steel by design but they do not have the sterling ones anymore. If you google them there are a few jewelers that carry them in sterling silver. Here is one similar to mine. Bluenile has three woven thinner cobra bracelets in sterling silver too.









						Sterling Silver Cobra Bracelet
					

Our sterling silver bracelet is crafted from one long silver cord woven together that makes this stretch design easy to get on and off your wrist. 13.




					www.hamiltonjewelers.com


----------



## szuszuszu

Cyanide Rose said:


> Good Evening Jadies! I just wanted to share my stack for today. I found these stretchy sterling silver bracelets in a couple different sizes and they make great bumpers. Have a blessed night Jadies ☺


Hi CR, your postings have got me interested in nephrite bangles. I love the colour and glow of the one worn highest up on your arm. I'm wondering what colour is it described as? Is it celadon?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi SD! Thank you so much  They are called cobra bracelets. I saw Hoda on the today show wearing a  tri colored one from Janis Savitt and remembered I had some I purchased from QVC a while ago. QVC has a similar style bracelet by steel by design but they do not have the sterling ones anymore. If you google them there are a few jewelers that carry them in sterling silver. Here is one similar to mine. Bluenile has three woven thinner cobra bracelets in sterling silver too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sterling Silver Cobra Bracelet
> 
> 
> Our sterling silver bracelet is crafted from one long silver cord woven together that makes this stretch design easy to get on and off your wrist. 13.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hamiltonjewelers.com



Thanks so much for the link! Looks great! Actually, I prefer steel vs sterling ones due to the tarnishing factor. Ok, I'm off to explore


----------



## Cyanide Rose

szuszuszu said:


> Hi CR, your postings have got me interested in nephrite bangles. I love the colour and glow of the one worn highest up on your arm. I'm wondering what colour is it described as? Is it celadon?


Hi szu, Thank you so much  I think it is called celadon. I purchased it from mats_alice on eBay. She is really sweet. I just looked and I think she has one left in a 55. Qiemo, I hope I spelled that right lol. That’s where the nephrite is from. It has a really creamy look and feel that I really love ☺️


----------



## Cyanide Rose

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much for the link! Looks great! Actually, I prefer steel vs sterling ones due to the tarnishing factor. Ok, I'm off to explore


I agree with you, the tarnishing is a pain. Good luck


----------



## emmababy

SmokieDragon said:


> OMG!! Is that a British Shorthair? Gorgeous cat and bangle!





Silver Mom said:


> OMG your cat is sooooo cute!!!  What kind is it?



He is a british shorthair. You can see some of his photos in the cat thread in tpf 





__





						CAT Owners Club - Pics of your babies!!
					

Ichabod this morning  lovely photos - especially the first one




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Silver Mom

emmababy said:


> He is a british shorthair. You can see some of his photos in the cat thread in tpf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAT Owners Club - Pics of your babies!!
> 
> 
> Ichabod this morning  lovely photos - especially the first one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


He is absolutely ADORBS!  I love cats.  Here is a photo of mine.


----------



## Junkenpo

The most beautiful catloaf!


----------



## szuszuszu

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi szu, Thank you so much  I think it is called celadon. I purchased it from mats_alice on eBay. She is really sweet. I just looked and I think she has one left in a 55. Qiemo, I hope I spelled that right lol. That’s where the nephrite is from. It has a really creamy look and feel that I really love ☺


Thanks CR, was looking at that but wasn’t sure about the colour on her site as it looks different there compared to your pics. Love it’s creaminess and colour on your skin.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Silver Mom said:


> He is absolutely ADORBS!  I love cats.  Here is a photo of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5107883



OMG! Those mesmerizing eyes!!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

szuszuszu said:


> Thanks CR, was looking at that but wasn’t sure about the colour on her site as it looks different there compared to your pics. Love it’s creaminess and colour on your skin.


You are so welcome and Thank you so much! You are so right. I think that’s why I’m drawn to this color. You could definitely ask her about the tone and any differences. I had her find one for me because I missed out on two others. This one cost a bit more but I got exactly what I wanted ☺ She is one of the nicest sellers on eBay I think. Have a blessed weekend


----------



## Silver Mom

SmokieDragon said:


> OMG! Those mesmerizing eyes!!


Thank you SD.


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> The most beautiful catloaf!


Thank you JKP


----------



## szuszuszu

Cyanide Rose said:


> You are so welcome and Thank you so much! You are so right. I think that’s why I’m drawn to this color. You could definitely ask her about the tone and any differences. I had her find one for me because I missed out on two others. This one cost a bit more but I got exactly what I wanted ☺ She is one of the nicest sellers on eBay I think. Have a blessed weekend


I bought the bangle. It’s going to be a long wait before it arrives. It says July-Aug…still it’s something to look forward to during this pandemic  Wonderland weekend to you too CR! Thanks again.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

szuszuszu said:


> I bought the bangle. It’s going to be a long wait before it arrives. It says July-Aug…still it’s something to look forward to during this pandemic  Wonderland weekend to you too CR! Thanks again.


That is awesome! I’m so happy for you! I hope you enjoy it as much as I do mine ☺️  I am looking forward to hearing what you think of it and seeing mod shots when it arrives. YAY! Hopefully it doesn’t take that long. You’re so welcome szu and you have a blessed weekend too


----------



## berniechocolate

Yeo Shandy said:


> Hi
> Can advise how do you oil the bangle and also where to get the mineral oil?  Thank you.



Sorry missed this ! Yes as what vintageygirl advised , baby oil is what I said to used .  Baby oil is actually mineral oils . I rubbed it all over and leave it for a few hours then wash it off with hand soap careful because it can be slippery .



Icyjade said:


> I’ve been very boringly wearing the same hetian bangle for weeks... pictured here with a star sapphire ring.
> View attachment 5100906
> 
> 
> Not boring at all ! Very clean and wearable look !





Silver Mom said:


> CR, I actually had this made as a necklace/bracelet combo that could be made into one long necklace or used as a shorter necklace and a bracelet set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5103079
> View attachment 5103080



This is so bright and vivid the green . Gorgeous !


----------



## emmababy

Silver Mom said:


> He is absolutely ADORBS!  I love cats.  Here is a photo of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5107883


So fluffy ❤️


----------



## udalrike

Today:


----------



## Cyanide Rose

My stack today. Have a great day Jadies ☺️


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> Sorry missed this ! Yes as what vintageygirl advised , baby oil is what I said to used .  Baby oil is actually mineral oils . I rubbed it all over and leave it for a few hours then wash it off with hand soap careful because it can be slippery .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is so bright and vivid the green . Gorgeous !


Thank you Bernie.❤️


----------



## vicky ng

VintageyGirl said:


> I had my great grandmother’s bangle with a crack (tho not broken like yours) mended with a 18k gold wrap around 0.8cm breadth at Yokdee in Singapore. Cost around SGD 250 or USD 190 gold plus labour. They do a good job. Price of gold varies so depends on when the piece was made - whether the gold price was high or low then. The hinge type I understand is more difficult as they hv to cut/sand down to fit in the hinges that’s why labour is more. I always thought if any of my bangles broke I would do the hinge! Good luck with your repair!


 So after getting in touch with a couple of silversmith here in the States, they all gave me quotes that would deem fixing a broken jade bangle as a futile attempt regardless of the jade’s value itself because their fixing quotes would be more than what a brand new bangle of similar quality would cost. At that point, being inspired by toki pendants from Australia, I decided to fix it myself with hemp and gorilla original glue (super glue or jewelry glue would not be good from my experience). I didn’t bind the hemp to the bangle too well, but it did the job. The bangle is now wearable again, given it’s the smallest size I can wear with the help of oil☺️. I sent it out to Allan at Jade Divers to rescue the polish-because for some odd reason, the spots where the bangle broke lost luster (wax?) after hitting the concrete. So hopefully in two weeks, Allan can ship it back to me being in its original shiny look again. I think he can-I mean my Big Sur bangle that I commissioned him had such a great mirror shine, even though the material quality wasn’t great (surface cracks).


----------



## berniechocolate

I have a sky bluish oval jade bangle which I shared here quite often . 

I have always loved that bangle and wished I m able to get one in that icy bluish variety in princess round. But everytime I see one that I like in princess round, it’s always the wrong size for me . 

Finally found one , and thought about this for quite a long time before I took the plunge. 

51 mm princess round . This one , is not as icy as the oval one I have . But I m happy it’s translucent and fine grain enough . I will try to take a picture of both the bluish oval with this round another time, when there’s good daylight .


----------



## berniechocolate

Silver Mom said:


> He is absolutely ADORBS!  I love cats.  Here is a photo of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5107883



Missed this post until I scroll back ! What is this cutie’s name ? I recalled how enamored we all were with Mochi. He lived a very good life because you adored him so much


----------



## Juju:)

berniechocolate said:


> I have a sky bluish oval jade bangle which I shared here quite often .
> 
> I have always loved that bangle and wished I m able to get one in that icy bluish variety in princess round. But everytime I see one that I like in princess round, it’s always the wrong size for me .
> 
> Finally found one , and thought about this for quite a long time before I took the plunge.
> 
> 51 mm princess round . This one , is not as icy as the oval one I have . But I m happy it’s translucent and fine grain enough . I will try to take a picture of both the bluish oval with this round another time, when there’s good daylight .
> 
> View attachment 5111146
> View attachment 5111147
> View attachment 5111148


Love this bangle! Do you mind sharing which vendor you found this gem from?


----------



## emmababy

berniechocolate said:


> I have a sky bluish oval jade bangle which I shared here quite often .
> 
> I have always loved that bangle and wished I m able to get one in that icy bluish variety in princess round. But everytime I see one that I like in princess round, it’s always the wrong size for me .
> 
> Finally found one , and thought about this for quite a long time before I took the plunge.
> 
> 51 mm princess round . This one , is not as icy as the oval one I have . But I m happy it’s translucent and fine grain enough . I will try to take a picture of both the bluish oval with this round another time, when there’s good daylight .
> 
> View attachment 5111146
> View attachment 5111147
> View attachment 5111148


So beautiful ❤️


----------



## szuszuszu

Cyanide Rose said:


> My stack today. Have a great day Jadies ☺


Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous! What can I say... you have most beautiful nephrite bangles...


----------



## szuszuszu

berniechocolate said:


> I have a sky bluish oval jade bangle which I shared here quite often .
> 
> I have always loved that bangle and wished I m able to get one in that icy bluish variety in princess round. But everytime I see one that I like in princess round, it’s always the wrong size for me .
> 
> Finally found one , and thought about this for quite a long time before I took the plunge.
> 
> 51 mm princess round . This one , is not as icy as the oval one I have . But I m happy it’s translucent and fine grain enough . I will try to take a picture of both the bluish oval with this round another time, when there’s good daylight .
> 
> View attachment 5111146
> View attachment 5111147
> View attachment 5111148



It looks like an amazing princess round bangle. Wear it in good health BC... Looking forward to the comparison shots.


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> I have a sky bluish oval jade bangle which I shared here quite often .
> 
> I have always loved that bangle and wished I m able to get one in that icy bluish variety in princess round. But everytime I see one that I like in princess round, it’s always the wrong size for me .
> 
> Finally found one , and thought about this for quite a long time before I took the plunge.
> 
> 51 mm princess round . This one , is not as icy as the oval one I have . But I m happy it’s translucent and fine grain enough . I will try to take a picture of both the bluish oval with this round another time, when there’s good daylight .
> 
> View attachment 5111146
> View attachment 5111147
> View attachment 5111148


Super gorgeous Bernie!


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> Missed this post until I scroll back ! What is this cutie’s name ? I recalled how enamored we all were with Mochi. He lived a very good life because you adored him so much


Thank you Bernie.  This ones name is Sunny.  I still miss Mochi though.  They never really leave us.


----------



## berniechocolate

Juju:) said:


> Love this bangle! Do you mind sharing which vendor you found this gem from?



It’s from mil jeweller in Hk . 



emmababy said:


> So beautiful ❤️



Thank u sweets ! 



szuszuszu said:


> It looks like an amazing princess round bangle. Wear it in good health BC... Looking forward to the comparison shots.



Thanks dear ,will share some comparison shots soon . Can’t  travel so putting the $$$ in jade purchase instead. 




Silver Mom said:


> Super gorgeous Bernie!





Silver Mom said:


> Thank you Bernie.  This ones name is Sunny.  I still miss Mochi though.  They never really leave us.




Thanks Sweets ! Yes they never do . I lost my shih tzu 2019 July but feel he is still with us .  We kept his ashes instead of scattering at the seas because we think he would have wanted to come home ! 

Sunny has got piercing green eyes !


----------



## berniechocolate

Blue vs oval ( wearing the princess round ) 



Oval



Bottom : princess round. Top : oval 

Oval is more icy than round . Princess is thicker but have some clouds .





Round and oval . 

I will have to find sometime soon to bring to the gemologist to get it certified. I was told by my hk seller that the princess round is from the same Boulder as my oval that was cut from.


----------



## Juju:)

berniechocolate said:


> It’s from mil jeweller in Hk


Thanks BC! You're so fortunate to have access to a jeweller that you can trust that have such lovely jade eye candy pieces!


----------



## Juju:)

berniechocolate said:


> View attachment 5111651
> 
> View attachment 5111652
> 
> 
> Blue vs oval ( wearing the princess round )
> 
> View attachment 5111653
> 
> Oval
> 
> View attachment 5111654
> 
> Bottom : princess round. Top : oval
> 
> Oval is more icy than round . Princess is thicker but have some clouds .
> 
> View attachment 5111655
> View attachment 5111656
> 
> 
> Round and oval .
> 
> I will have to find sometime soon to bring to the gemologist to get it certified. I was told by my hk seller that the princess round is from the same Boulder as my oval that was cut from.


Omg! They are both so beautiful! Thank you for sharing these pics!


----------



## pomeline

Is this thread strictly for jadeite and nephrite or do we include all the stones that historically have been included under the name  "jade"? Just asking because I have two cute carvings I would need an opinion on but they're not actual jade but something that I'm told used to be called "chu yu" or "red jade" aka in this case carnelian agate. I know there is an actual red jadeite so I am not entirely sure of that chinese word but in any case, I'm told agate used to be included as "beautiful stone".

I tried to find if there was a topic for different kinds of gemstones that are not part of the usual fine gems like diamond, ruby, sapphire, emerald etc. but not sure where to post things like these.


----------



## berniechocolate

pomeline said:


> Is this thread strictly for jadeite and nephrite or do we include all the stones that historically have been included under the name  "jade"? Just asking because I have two cute carvings I would need an opinion on but they're not actual jade but something that I'm told used to be called "chu yu" or "red jade" aka in this case carnelian agate. I know there is an actual red jadeite so I am not entirely sure of that chinese word but in any case, I'm told agate used to be included as "beautiful stone".
> 
> I tried to find if there was a topic for different kinds of gemstones that are not part of the usual fine gems like diamond, ruby, sapphire, emerald etc. but not sure where to post things like these.



Gemology narrows down 2 natural stones to be “ jade “ , nephrite 碧玉 & jadeite 翡翠 . And both seems to be a valued in Chinese history and heritage . They are appreciated & enjoyed by many different cultures and folks of many nationalities . 

I see what you mean when you say “jade 玉 is an all encompassing term” for many other gems , like carnelian, agate as well as chalcedony “ . 

Not sure what the guidelines are , but we regularly model or match our jade or nephrite with other jewelry  or bracelets here.  As can be seen by some of the gorgeous stack the ladies here pair with their other gel bracelets , or otherwise . 

I think cool to discuss here as well , whether it’s carnelian or other stones too . Much easier to read it here rather than creating too many threads about other stones termed under “jade “using the same terminology .


----------



## SmokieDragon

berniechocolate said:


> I have a sky bluish oval jade bangle which I shared here quite often .
> 
> I have always loved that bangle and wished I m able to get one in that icy bluish variety in princess round. But everytime I see one that I like in princess round, it’s always the wrong size for me .
> 
> Finally found one , and thought about this for quite a long time before I took the plunge.
> 
> 51 mm princess round . This one , is not as icy as the oval one I have . But I m happy it’s translucent and fine grain enough . I will try to take a picture of both the bluish oval with this round another time, when there’s good daylight .
> 
> View attachment 5111146
> View attachment 5111147
> View attachment 5111148



Absolutely gorgeous and glowing!


----------



## SmokieDragon

berniechocolate said:


> I will have to find sometime soon to bring to the gemologist to get it certified. I was told by my hk seller that the princess round is from the same Boulder as my oval that was cut from.



That's amazing that they are both from the same boulder even though not bought at the same time.


----------



## berniechocolate

SmokieDragon said:


> Absolutely gorgeous and glowing!



The bluey tint looks more obvious in certain lighting . In fact the oval was certified as “ near colorless “  at the gemologist lol  . This type according to Ngi gemologist mandarin term is 晴水翡翠。






SmokieDragon said:


> That's amazing that they are both from the same boulder even though not bought at the same time.



These jade sellers / bidders are rather smart . They usually would bid for the boulders if they calculate that good profit can be made .  But not all of the Boulder will be cut for selling immediately .Some of it , is for keeps. Until the price of jade rises in future , so they make an even neater profit when the price appreciates .

Given the escalating situation involving the Junta in Myanmar now . Not as much jade is being exported out of the country now , exacerbated by worldwide covid situation as well. The demand for jadeite is still quite high. So price will continue to increase sharply.

Although I like the princess round . And it’s likely from the same remaining boulders she has , I feel that it isn’t as glassy as the oval I have . Usually the best batch will be cut first  ( 货头，货中，货尾）. Probably the princess round is middle batch , but I m not complaining . It’s a tad more expensive than before too when I did a comparison .


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> The bluey tint looks more obvious in certain lighting . In fact the oval was certified as “ near colorless “  at the gemologist lol  . This type according to Ngi gemologist mandarin term is 晴水翡翠。
> 
> View attachment 5111843
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These jade sellers / bidders are rather smart . They usually would bid for the boulders if they calculate that good profit can be made .  But not all of the Boulder will be cut for selling immediately .Some of it , is for keeps. Until the price of jade rises in future , so they make an even neater profit when the price appreciates .
> 
> Given the escalating situation involving the Junta in Myanmar now . Not as much jade is being exported out of the country now , exacerbated by worldwide covid situation as well. The demand for jadeite is still quite high. So price will continue to increase sharply.
> 
> Although I like the princess round . And it’s likely from the same remaining boulders she has , I feel that it isn’t as glassy as the oval I have . Usually the best batch will be cut first  ( 货头，货中，货尾）. Probably the princess round is middle batch , but I m not complaining . It’s a tad more expensive than before too when I did a comparison .
> View attachment 5111846


So beautiful Bernie.  Do you think the price of jade will come down later when the situation gets better?


----------



## berniechocolate

Silver Mom said:


> So beautiful Bernie.  Do you think the price of jade will come down later when the situation gets better?



No idea how long this is going to last … it also depends on the sellers too . Or if things get easier in Myanmar too. 

If sellers bid & bought a lot of boulders when the price were better than now . They can decide whether to “cash it “ now by selling or keeping the $$$$ when it’s even more rare in future ! 

But you have amassed a very valuable collection.  I imagine those might be very $$$ in future for the same quality and value . Lucky ya !


----------



## Silver Mom

Thank you Bernie.  You are the one that has an amazing collection.  I would be thrilled to have any one of yours.  Lucky ya!  So happy that we can look at beautiful jade everyday on this thread.  It is always more fun when you can share each others joys.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

szuszuszu said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous! What can I say... you have most beautiful nephrite bangles...


Good Day szu! Thank you so much ☺️ So sorry I missed this, yesterday was a crazy day. Today I get to be a bit lazy at home. It’s gonna feel so weird being home alone


----------



## AJadecent Angle

berniechocolate said:


> No idea how long this is going to last … it also depends on the sellers too . Or if things get easier in Myanmar too.
> 
> If sellers bid & bought a lot of boulders when the price were better than now . They can decide whether to “cash it “ now by selling or keeping the $$$$ when it’s even more rare in future !
> 
> But you have amassed a very valuable collection.  I imagine those might be very $$$ in future for the same quality and value . Lucky ya !


That and considering high quality jade is already becoming scarce way before the whole unfortunate military coup. They will only continue to rise in price so long the demand for it exists.  
I wouldn't be surprised if it'll become as rare as Taaffeite later on!


----------



## Icyjade

Anyone a 52 and looking for bluish bangle?


----------



## Junkenpo

AJadecent Angle said:


> Taaffeite



Had to look that up... thatʻs a pretty purple!


----------



## berniechocolate

Icyjade said:


> Anyone a 52 and looking for bluish bangle?




This is so gorgeous .  I m very drawn to blues .  How to share post from instagram ?


----------



## berniechocolate

Walk at the woods this morning .


----------



## berniechocolate

AJadecent Angle said:


> That and considering high quality jade is already becoming scarce way before the whole unfortunate military coup. They will only continue to rise in price so long the demand for it exists.
> I wouldn't be surprised if it'll become as rare as Taaffeite later on!



I had to goggle .  That’s so pretty and read that it’s pretty rare .  Rarer than diamonds !


----------



## Icyjade

berniechocolate said:


> This is so gorgeous .  I m very drawn to blues .  How to share post from instagram ?



Just copy and paste the IG link


----------



## berniechocolate

Icyjade said:


> Just copy and paste the IG link



It’s very pretty ! If it fits , maybe u can get it too .   Thanks for the heads up about how to share sweets


----------



## Silver Mom

Icyjade said:


> Anyone a 52 and looking for bluish bangle?



So Lovely Icy.  How much would this be?


----------



## Icyjade

Silver Mom said:


> So Lovely Icy.  How much would this be?



Hkd 18,000. Is in the post. In think can auto translate in IG 

@berniechocolate too small for me unfortunately!


----------



## berniechocolate

Icyjade said:


> Hkd 18,000. Is in the post. In think can auto translate in IG
> 
> @berniechocolate too small for me unfortunately!





Silver Mom said:


> So Lovely Icy.  How much would this be?



Yep the price is actually quite reasonable .  Maybe wait to see if they have in your size soon !


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Happy Friday Jadies! Just sharing my bangles today. Have a blessed day Jadies ☺️


----------



## Icyjade

This flew into the house today


----------



## SmokieDragon

Icyjade said:


> Anyone a 52?




In my dreams haha! But I will go check out this page on IG. Thanks!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Icyjade said:


> This flew into the house today
> 
> View attachment 5113721



It is glowing beautifully!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cyanide Rose said:


> Happy Friday Jadies! Just sharing my bangles today. Have a blessed day Jadies ☺



Such lovely nephrites, especially the one set in steel!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

SmokieDragon said:


> Such lovely nephrites, especially the one set in steel!


Thanks so much SD  I had to go look it up lol. It’s a sterling piece by Angela Cummings. The matching pin would be nice. I have been wearing different pins on my mask to dress it up a bit ☺️


----------



## Silver Mom

Icyjade said:


> Hkd 18,000. Is in the post. In think can auto translate in IG
> 
> @berniechocolate too small for me unfortunately!


Thank you Icy.  I really like it.  I am scared to buy it though because I don't know if it would fit.  This so reminds me of Bernie's lovely ones.


----------



## Icyjade

Silver Mom said:


> Thank you Icy.  I really like it.  I am scared to buy it though because I don't know if it would fit.  This so reminds me of Bernie's lovely ones.



Yes I really like it too but alas too small for me so thought to share. Bernie has the most gorgeous bangles!


----------



## Silver Mom

Icyjade said:


> Yes I really like it too but alas too small for me so thought to share. Bernie has the most gorgeous bangles!


Was this a round princess?  I love round princesses that are not too fat.


----------



## berniechocolate

Icyjade said:


> This flew into the house today
> 
> View attachment 5113721



This is so gorgeous and dainty . The iciness of the cab is so femininely framed and brought out by pink sapphires (?) .  Very pretty blings !


----------



## Icyjade

Silver Mom said:


> Was this a round princess?  I love round princesses that are not too fat.


Yes round princess




berniechocolate said:


> This is so gorgeous and dainty . The iciness of the cab is so femininely framed and brought out by pink sapphires (?) .  Very pretty blings !



Thanks Bernie and @SmokieDragon!

Sharing the vendor pic and it’s a convertible to pendant too


----------



## Silver Mom

Just a lazy Saturday with nothing to do but play with the bangles.  Hope everyone is having a more exciting day than me.


----------



## berniechocolate

Silver Mom said:


> Just a lazy Saturday with nothing to do but play with the bangles.  Hope everyone is having a more exciting day than me.
> 
> View attachment 5115461



Fit for a museum !


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> Fit for a museum !


Thank you Bernie.  Love all your pieces too!


----------



## vicky ng

So my fav green and white was broken, fixed, and sent out for repolishing. It should be sent back to me in 1-2 weeks from now. Meanwhile, I’m thinking of adding another to my top 10 bangles (well since one of the top 10 was broken). None of my fav list is carved bangle. I have one carved jade bangle, medium translucency and light green-but it isn’t my favorite after I figured that it got chipped easily (high raised carving style). But…tonight I spotted this carved bangle (low relief style?) from gojade. I heard ladies and gents here recommend his goodies being grade A and all. Thing is I never bought any bangle from him. I’m also aware that light color may arrive looking a whole lot different from what I saw previously. Has anyone bought anything from his store? Do your jade purchases look identical to what you saw (color/hue)? This bangle is priced at my top dollar budget for carved bangles ($400 or best offer). So I won’t be happy to have it shipped from China to the US and be unpleasantly surprised with it!
I add a few screenshots of the bangle that I’m considering to make it my second carved bangle. What’s your opinion of the differences in color among these picture? 
Thank you guys for your input


----------



## emmababy

Silver Mom said:


> Just a lazy Saturday with nothing to do but play with the bangles.  Hope everyone is having a more exciting day than me.
> 
> View attachment 5115461


Wow gorgeous


----------



## Silver Mom

emmababy said:


> Wow gorgeous


Thank you Emmababy.


----------



## Junkenpo

Silver Mom said:


> Just a lazy Saturday with nothing to do but play with the bangles.  Hope everyone is having a more exciting day than me.



Gorgeous!  You have the best colors and color variety.



vicky ng said:


> I add a few screenshots of the bangle that I’m considering to make it my second carved bangle. What’s your opinion of the differences in color among these picture?
> Thank you guys for your input



Looks pretty!  Hard to say, looks like it has a nice polish and I adore the soft color, though it might be more opaque in regular light.   Carved bangles are my favorite.  If I had a top 10, theyʻd easily take up most of the list. 

repost


----------



## Silver Mom

Junkenpo said:


> Gorgeous!  You have the best colors and color variety.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks pretty!  Hard to say, looks like it has a nice polish and I adore the soft color, though it might be more opaque in regular light.   Carved bangles are my favorite.  If I had a top 10, theyʻd easily take up most of the list.
> 
> repost


And you are the sweetest.  Thank you JKP.  LOVE LOVE LOVE your carved beauties!


----------



## jelliedfeels

My collection is growing. Yellow-green  round bangle. I haven’t thought up a name for this one yet


----------



## Silver Mom

jelliedfeels said:


> View attachment 5117086
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My collection is growing. Yellow-green  round bangle. I haven’t thought up a name for this one yet


How about "Amazing Beauty".


----------



## blacktigergoose

What price should one expect to pay for an icy pale jade bangle?


----------



## vicky ng

blacktigergoose said:


> What price should one expect to pay for an icy pale jade bangle?


that depends on a particular bangle. I saw many “glutinous” bangles priced between $80 to 700. Some ice bangles can go for $600 if it has some white spots and some would go way above $1000 price point if they have minimal imperfection. All these price ranges don’t always include/reflect other factors such as bangle size which seems to be the case for icy and better quality jade because size does matter (that’s why if you want icy but don’t want to spend too much, you can buy pendants and rings) and severe imperfection like surface cracks, hair lines, or worse (cracks going all around-inside out a bangle whether it’s from the slab itself or done by human errors).


----------



## vicky ng

Junkenpo said:


> Gorgeous!  You have the best colors and color variety.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks pretty!  Hard to say, looks like it has a nice polish and I adore the soft color, though it might be more opaque in regular light.   Carved bangles are my favorite.  If I had a top 10, theyʻd easily take up most of the list.
> 
> repost


I really like the lavender princess style in this collection! Gojade has only 1 or two of minimal low relief but they are on my smaller end of size spectrum and I was looking for something I can put on and off easily without having to use soap. BTW, I just purchased the bangle a few minutes ago! I put in an offer yesterday and gojade accepted it today for $250. I hope I didn’t overpay…for some reason, my jade seller from my hometown (when I got to go there for a visit, I always went there) told me not to spend too much on carved bangles if for wearing purposes because they are carved to hide cracks and imperfection. Thus he suggested they would look beautiful after the work of a great artist but they might not have the integrity of the non carved bangle. Not sure any of this is true about the integrity thing since I never wear any bangle more than 3 months. I only notice that most carved bangle is glutinous and lower quality-nobody would want to carve an icy slab unless it has majors issues to be hidden.


----------



## Silver Mom

vicky ng said:


> I really like the lavender princess style in this collection! Gojade has only 1 or two of minimal low relief but they are on my smaller end of size spectrum and I was looking for something I can put on and off easily without having to use soap. BTW, I just purchased the bangle a few minutes ago! I put in an offer yesterday and gojade accepted it today for $250. I hope I didn’t overpay…for some reason, my jade seller from my hometown (when I got to go there for a visit, I always went there) told me not to spend too much on carved bangles if for wearing purposes because they are carved to hide cracks and imperfection. Thus he suggested they would look beautiful after the work of a great artist but they might not have the integrity of the non carved bangle. Not sure any of this is true about the integrity thing since I never wear any bangle more than 3 months. I only notice that most carved bangle is glutinous and lower quality-nobody would want to carve an icy slab unless it has majors issues to be hidden.


This is an interesting thought and I have heard it before.  It may be true but I think not all carved bangles now a days have imperfections or less integrity than non carved bangles.  I purchased a carved bangle from my jeweler where I can see no imperfections or major issues that need to be hidden like cracks that might compromise it.  Actually the carvings are raised on the piece so if there were imperfections I would be able to see it.  My jeweler had a boulder and made 5 or 6 or these carved bangle with different themes.  My bangles theme was cherry blossoms and plums/peaches.  If they did not carve this bangle it would just be another plain bangle and not so interesting.  I did look at it very closely and saw nothing that might be a flaw so if they cut off the carving it would be fine too.  Here is the bangle.  I think too a bangle will crack if you drop it whether it has a crack or not.  Also, when you think about it, every single bangle came from a boulder that had cracks, flaws and major issues and what they did was carve out the imperfections to get your bangle.  My favorite lavender bangle that had no cracks or imperfections cracked when I dropped it on the floor.  I was devastated when it happened.  So I think that in jade buying, you just have to buy what you like and wear it and enjoy it.  Since we are not millionaires and can afford to buy priceless pieces everything we buy should be something we love and enjoy wearing.


----------



## vicky ng

Silver, I like that icy carved bangle you have there! I agree that it does have little carving-unlikely to hide cracks but more to add interest. However, the jade quality itself is enough to make somebody stare at it from a distance already! Aren’t you conscious of wearing high relief bangles, especially those of better quality like this? As you said: Best quality jade still gets cracked if some force is asserted on it. I’m not a big fan of jade rings and jade bands precisely coz I’m clumsy and bumping around a lot- but somehowmy bf and I eventually (two months ago) decided to order this engagement ring set made with a jade cabochon and shipped to the US. The artist came up with all designs. My guy’s ring is just a match in setting and style but got no jade in it, of course. My jade cab is just average and it’s been a few weeks since the engagement party but I’m still conscious every time I reach in my purse or turn a door knob. It’s getting ridiculous!


----------



## Silver Mom

vicky ng said:


> Silver, I like that icy carved bangle you have there! I agree that it does have little carving-unlikely to hide cracks but more to add interest. However, the jade quality itself is enough to make somebody stare at it from a distance already! Aren’t you conscious of wearing high relief bangles, especially those of better quality like this? As you said: Best quality jade still gets cracked if some force is asserted on it. I’m not a big fan of jade rings and jade bands precisely coz I’m clumsy and bumping around a lot- but somehowmy bf and I eventually (two months ago) decided to order this engagement ring set made with a jade cabochon and shipped to the US. The artist came up with all designs. My guy’s ring is just a match in setting and style but got no jade in it, of course. My jade cab is just average and it’s been a few weeks since the engagement party but I’m still conscious every time I reach in my purse or turn a door knob. It’s getting ridiculous!


OH MY Vicky!  This set is beautiful.  You and BF have great taste.  My sister has a jade ring which is way thinner and she has worn it for over 40 years and it never cracked.  I think jade is very strong.  I get that you feel conscious about protecting it but even diamonds, rubies and sapphires can crack or chip.  After my lavender cracked I learned that you can only be as careful as you can but more than that you have to enjoy wearing and love your jade.  I also believe now that anything can be fixed or replaced but people and relationships are most important.  You are fortunate indeed to have dear BF.  That is the true gem.  Everything else is just icing on the cake so enjoy wearing your jade. It is SO BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!  I love the whole look.  Speaking of clumsy, I am the worst. LOL  My jeweler is always scolding me because she says I have to take better care of my jewelry.  (She does the cleaning and maintenance work on my jewelry)  The last time I brought it in she said that she couldn't believe that I had knocked it around so much and how much it needed to be cleaned.  She also said that I shouldn't be wearing my ring when I put on hand cream because it gets into everything and makes a mess.  LOL I really am the worst.  Luckily jewelry cleans up very well.  My compliments to your ring artist.  You must be so proud to wear this beauty.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Silver Mom said:


> This is an interesting thought and I have heard it before.  It may be true but I think not all carved bangles now a days have imperfections or less integrity than non carved bangles.  I purchased a carved bangle from my jeweler where I can see no imperfections or major issues that need to be hidden like cracks that might compromise it.  Actually the carvings are raised on the piece so if there were imperfections I would be able to see it.  My jeweler had a boulder and made 5 or 6 or these carved bangle with different themes.  My bangles theme was cherry blossoms and plums/peaches.  If they did not carve this bangle it would just be another plain bangle and not so interesting.  I did look at it very closely and saw nothing that might be a flaw so if they cut off the carving it would be fine too.  Here is the bangle.  I think too a bangle will crack if you drop it whether it has a crack or not.  Also, when you think about it, every single bangle came from a boulder that had cracks, flaws and major issues and what they did was carve out the imperfections to get your bangle.  My favorite lavender bangle that had no cracks or imperfections cracked when I dropped it on the floor.  I was devastated when it happened.  So I think that in jade buying, you just have to buy what you like and wear it and enjoy it.  Since we are not millionaires and can afford to buy priceless pieces everything we buy should be something we love and enjoy wearing.
> 
> View attachment 5117456



Thanks for your words of wisdom


----------



## vicky ng

Silver Mom said:


> OH MY Vicky!  This set is beautiful.  You and BF have great taste.  My sister has a jade ring which is way thinner and she has worn it for over 40 years and it never cracked.  I think jade is very strong.  I get that you feel conscious about protecting it but even diamonds, rubies and sapphires can crack or chip.  After my lavender cracked I learned that you can only be as careful as you can but more than that you have to enjoy wearing and love your jade.  I also believe now that anything can be fixed or replaced but people and relationships are most important.  You are fortunate indeed to have dear BF.  That is the true gem.  Everything else is just icing on the cake so enjoy wearing your jade. It is SO BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!  I love the whole look.  Speaking of clumsy, I am the worst. LOL  My jeweler is always scolding me because she says I have to take better care of my jewelry.  (She does the cleaning and maintenance work on my jewelry)  The last time I brought it in she said that she couldn't believe that I had knocked it around so much and how much it needed to be cleaned.  She also said that I shouldn't be wearing my ring when I put on hand cream because it gets into everything and makes a mess.  LOL I really am the worst.  Luckily jewelry cleans up very well.  My compliments to your ring artist.  You must be so proud to wear this beauty.


Thank you for reassuring the wearability of jade! I have no problem washing my filthiest leather purses right in the washer and toss them in the dryer, but more aware of the jade knocking around. I should get used to the idea of enjoying the piece. Our rings are oxidized silver with 14kt gold decoration. The silver wears off at certain spots after 2 weeks or so. I just did my cleaning and re-oxidizing last weekend. My silversmith warned me about having to maintain the oxidizing at least once a month when he provided the last CAD draft-but I still opted to do blackened silver-maintenance the rings is just a reminder work is required for everything including relationship even if I knew this guy I’m marrying since college. The artist Joan is great, but he has limited jade on hand: he has exactly 2 cabs at the time since it’s not popular stone in Europe???? (but the upside of that was it took just a minute to decide what cab I wanted) . I should have bought my own cabs and sent it out to him, but he’s in Spain. And you know USPS and the Spain postal don’t shake hands? Once package leaves Spain, it is not tracked and updated by USPS!


----------



## Silver Mom

vicky ng said:


> Thank you for reassuring the wearability of jade! I have no problem washing my filthiest leather purses right in the washer and toss them in the dryer, but more aware of the jade knocking around. I should get used to the idea of enjoying the piece. Our rings are oxidized silver with 14kt gold decoration. The silver wears off at certain spots after 2 weeks or so. I just did my cleaning and re-oxidizing last weekend. My silversmith warned me about having to maintain the oxidizing at least once a month when he provided the last CAD draft-but I still opted to do blackened silver-maintenance the rings is just a reminder work is required for everything including relationship even if I knew this guy I’m marrying since college. The artist Joan is great, but he has limited jade on hand: he has exactly 2 cabs at the time since it’s not popular stone in Europe???? (but the upside of that was it took just a minute to decide what cab I wanted) . I should have bought my own cabs and sent it out to him, but he’s in Spain. And you know USPS and the Spain postal don’t shake hands? Once package leaves Spain, it is not tracked and updated by USPS!


I think you rings are absolutely the BOMB!  You made a wise choice.  Everything in life is replaceable except our relationships with our loved ones.  The jewelry and material things we have are just the blessings of life.  We are all so lucky to have them but the real winners are the people we love.  Everything else we can replace.❤️


----------



## jelliedfeels

Thank you I love that!  Amazing beauty it is for the chartreuse new comer!


----------



## jelliedfeels

Silver Mom said:


> How about "Amazing Beauty".


Thank you I love that!  Amazing beauty it is for the chartreuse newcomer!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Jadies who have carved bangles - need your wisdom. I was wearing a good translucency dragon and phoenix carved bangle earlier today. I got the bangle 2 years ago and this was my second time wearing it. I noticed it had some white soap residue in the grooves (left over from when I wore it in 2019) which got more noticeable over the 2 days that I was wearing it. How do I get rid of the soap residue in the grooves and ensure that they don't build up on the bangle with daily wear? Thanks and any words of wisdom are much appreciated 

For now, I've removed the bangle and am wearing another carved bangle which is a carved rope so the grooves aren't deep. Since this one is brand new, I'm trying to see if soap residue will gather in the not-too-deep grooves of this one as well.


----------



## Silver Mom

SmokieDragon said:


> Jadies who have carved bangles - need your wisdom. I was wearing a good translucency dragon and phoenix carved bangle earlier today. I got the bangle 2 years ago and this was my second time wearing it. I noticed it had some white soap residue in the grooves (left over from when I wore it in 2019) which got more noticeable over the 2 days that I was wearing it. How do I get rid of the soap residue in the grooves and ensure that they don't build up on the bangle with daily wear? Thanks and any words of wisdom are much appreciated
> 
> For now, I've removed the bangle and am wearing another carved bangle which is a carved rope so the grooves aren't deep. Since this one is brand new, I'm trying to see if soap residue will gather in the not-too-deep grooves of this one as well.


Use a soft bristle toothbrush.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Silver Mom said:


> Use a soft bristle toothbrush.



Thanks! It does look like if I want to wear the bangle daily, I need to brush it daily like my teeth, lol!


----------



## Silver Mom

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks! It does look like if I want to wear the bangle daily, I need to brush it daily like my teeth, lol!


Now you can wear it everyday and not have to worry.


----------



## VintageyGirl

vicky ng said:


> So after getting in touch with a couple of silversmith here in the States, they all gave me quotes that would deem fixing a broken jade bangle as a futile attempt regardless of the jade’s value itself because their fixing quotes would be more than what a brand new bangle of similar quality would cost. At that point, being inspired by toki pendants from Australia, I decided to fix it myself with hemp and gorilla original glue (super glue or jewelry glue would not be good from my experience). I didn’t bind the hemp to the bangle too well, but it did the job. The bangle is now wearable again, given it’s the smallest size I can wear with the help of oil☺. I sent it out to Allan at Jade Divers to rescue the polish-because for some odd reason, the spots where the bangle broke lost luster (wax?) after hitting the concrete. So hopefully in two weeks, Allan can ship it back to me being in its original shiny look again. I think he can-I mean my Big Sur bangle that I commissioned him had such a great mirror shine, even though the material quality wasn’t great (surface cracks).


Wow very clever of you to fix the bangle like that! Hope Allan can get it all nice and polished again!


----------



## VintageyGirl

berniechocolate said:


> View attachment 5111651
> 
> View attachment 5111652
> 
> 
> Blue vs oval ( wearing the princess round )
> 
> View attachment 5111653
> 
> Oval
> 
> View attachment 5111654
> 
> Bottom : princess round. Top : oval
> 
> Oval is more icy than round . Princess is thicker but have some clouds .
> 
> View attachment 5111655
> View attachment 5111656
> 
> 
> Round and oval .
> 
> I will have to find sometime soon to bring to the gemologist to get it certified. I was told by my hk seller that the princess round is from the same Boulder as my oval that was cut from.


Gorgeous! Let me know if you ever wanna sell the oval!


----------



## VintageyGirl

jelliedfeels said:


> Thank you I love that!  Amazing beauty it is for the chartreuse newcomer!


Amazing lemon beauty! Love it!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Good Day Jadies  I hope everyone is enjoying their Saturday and doing well. I wanted a bangle that has a summer feel to it and decided to purchase this white and yellow nephrite bangle. It came with a pendant made out of the middle, the back has a peony. I just thought I’d share.  Have a wonderful weekend Jadies ☺️


----------



## Junkenpo

Cyanide Rose said:


> Good Day Jadies  I hope everyone is enjoying their Saturday and doing well. I wanted a bangle that has a summer feel to it and decided to purchase this white and yellow nephrite bangle. It came with a pendant made out of the middle, the back has a peony. I just thought I’d share.  Have a wonderful weekend Jadies ☺


Beautiful!  It reminds me of lemon custard, so smooth!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Cyanide Rose said:


> Good Day Jadies  I hope everyone is enjoying their Saturday and doing well. I wanted a bangle that has a summer feel to it and decided to purchase this white and yellow nephrite bangle. It came with a pendant made out of the middle, the back has a peony. I just thought I’d share.  Have a wonderful weekend Jadies ☺


OMG!! I wanted that bangle as well cause of the Guanyin.   But I'm glad you got it before me since I would've probably just fidget with both the bangle and pendant instead of wearing them, lucky you.


----------



## VintageyGirl

Cyanide Rose said:


> Good Day Jadies  I hope everyone is enjoying their Saturday and doing well. I wanted a bangle that has a summer feel to it and decided to purchase this white and yellow nephrite bangle. It came with a pendant made out of the middle, the back has a peony. I just thought I’d share.  Have a wonderful weekend Jadies ☺


Wow the bangle and colour had me literally drooling! Congrats on such an amazing purchase! I think yellow nephrite is quite rare? 


Junkenpo said:


> Beautiful!  It reminds me of lemon custard, so smooth!


It does look like lemon custard! So yummy!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Junkenpo said:


> Beautiful!  It reminds me of lemon custard, so smooth!


Thanks so much JKP  You are so right, now I want some lemon custard


----------



## Cyanide Rose

AJadecent Angle said:


> OMG!! I wanted that bangle as well cause of the Guanyin.   But I'm glad you got it before me since I would've probably just fidget with both the bangle and pendant instead of wearing them, lucky you.


Thank you so much so much AA! I couldn’t believe it was still there. I do fidget with the pendant lol


----------



## Cyanide Rose

VintageyGirl said:


> Wow the bangle and colour had me literally drooling! Congrats on such an amazing purchase! I think yellow nephrite is quite rare?
> 
> It does look like lemon custard! So yummy!


Thanks so much VG  I’m not sure if they are rare or not but I have not seen many for sale, so I had to purchase it


----------



## Justinewithane

Hi everyone ! Am new to this thread. I have been looking to purchase a jade bangle for some time and have finally come across something I liked in my size. Was searching for a a soft apple green jadeite bangle . Would love to hear  thoughts or comments as I am very new to buying jade


----------



## vicky ng

Justinewithane said:


> Hi everyone ! Am new to this thread. I have been looking to purchase a jade bangle for some time and have finally come across something I liked in my size. Was searching for a a soft apple green jadeite bangle . Would love to hear  thoughts or comments as I am very new to buying jade


The bangle seen in this photo, if it is grade A, you should pay at least 250 USD-this particular color and translucency combo is the most commonly treated type out there in the market. If you decide to buy this bangle, you should request picture of certificate and make sure the lab is legit because there are tons of fake certificates out there and there are either dishonest or oblivious (lack of knowledge per se) will list this type of jade for $$$$. I saw somebody listed a glass bangle as jade for hundreds dollars. On the other hand, if you have a big budget, contact Ultimate jadeite on Etsy or ebay (you’ll be paying $1000 plus more if you want this color and translucency from Nandar). Or if you have smaller budget, contact gojade on Ebay (their other Etsy store is Djade I think). Gojade has lots of soft green bangle at $500 and less but maybe not your size?


----------



## VintageyGirl

Justinewithane said:


> Hi everyone ! Am new to this thread. I have been looking to purchase a jade bangle for some time and have finally come across something I liked in my size. Was searching for a a soft apple green jadeite bangle . Would love to hear  thoughts or comments as I am very new to buying jade


Hi! It’s a lovely soft green. Very fresh. And a Princess cut which is always very dainty and fine looking. Great choice! Did you ask the seller if it has internal stone lines or other flaws like rough patches or nicks on the surface? That’s what I normally ask. Trust it’s Grade A from a seller with good reviews. That normally puts my mind at ease tho for more expensive pieces I would send for certification. It looks like it has some cotton or clouds in it which is not a bad thing. This would tend to lower the price compared to very clear and smooth, highly translucent pieces. This one looks like a good Translucency. Perhaps ask for pictures in daylight tho not direct sunlight? If your heart calls out to it,  and price is right, go for it!


----------



## vicky ng

SmokieDragon said:


> Jadies who have carved bangles - need your wisdom. I was wearing a good translucency dragon and phoenix carved bangle earlier today. I got the bangle 2 years ago and this was my second time wearing it. I noticed it had some white soap residue in the grooves (left over from when I wore it in 2019) which got more noticeable over the 2 days that I was wearing it. How do I get rid of the soap residue in the grooves and ensure that they don't build up on the bangle with daily wear? Thanks and any words of wisdom are much appreciated
> 
> For now, I've removed the bangle and am wearing another carved bangle which is a carved rope so the grooves aren't deep. Since this one is brand new, I'm trying to see if soap residue will gather in the not-too-deep grooves of this one as well.


If it is indeed soap, a toothbrush will work fine like silvermom said. If it is wax, you will need either acetone to dissolve it or a needle to dislodge it. I saw lots of white spots in my jade pendants and a needle used to work fine. The black streaks left behind (if you use too much for eby the needle coz it’s too soft to scratch jade) was usually brushed off with soap and a toothbrush. Lately I bought a water floss-which I may use on my next carved bangle from gojade should there be wax residue. I bought pendants from him and they sometimes come in with wax.


----------



## Justinewithane

VintageyGirl said:


> Hi! It’s a lovely soft green. Very fresh. And a Princess cut which is always very dainty and fine looking. Great choice! Did you ask the seller if it has internal stone lines or other flaws like rough patches or nicks on the surface? That’s what I normally ask. Trust it’s Grade A from a seller with good reviews. That normally puts my mind at ease tho for more expensive pieces I would send for certification. It looks like it has some cotton or clouds in it which is not a bad thing. This would tend to lower the price compared to very clear and smooth, highly translucent pieces. This one looks like a good Translucency. Perhaps ask for pictures in daylight tho not direct sunlight? If your heart calls out to it,  and price is right, go for it!



The seller informed me that there's a color line inside the bangle. no exterior nicks.  I think there is an option for me to send it for certification here in Malaysia just to be at ease. (Anyone has any recommendations on a lab here let me know too). There was another video given which shows good translucency but there are clouds so it's not as high a price than if it was fully clear.  which is good too because my budget isn't as high as all that yet. ! Thank you for the response!


----------



## Justinewithane

vicky ng said:


> The bangle seen in this photo, if it is grade A, you should pay at least 250 USD-this particular color and translucency combo is the most commonly treated type out there in the market. If you decide to buy this bangle, you should request picture of certificate and make sure the lab is legit because there are tons of fake certificates out there and there are either dishonest or oblivious (lack of knowledge per se) will list this type of jade for $$$$. I saw somebody listed a glass bangle as jade for hundreds dollars. On the other hand, if you have a big budget, contact Ultimate jadeite on Etsy or ebay (you’ll be paying $1000 plus more if you want this color and translucency from Nandar). Or if you have smaller budget, contact gojade on Ebay (their other Etsy store is Djade I think). Gojade has lots of soft green bangle at $500 and less but maybe not your size?



Thank you . I will go check out these options! The price was definitely higher than usd 250. May I also ask, if a jade item is treated, e.g. grade b or grade c, how long before the color "changes" or the lustre goes away? That was what I read when i was looking up on treated jade.


----------



## szuszuszu

Justinewithane said:


> The seller informed me that there's a color line inside the bangle. no exterior nicks.  I think there is an option for me to send it for certification here in Malaysia just to be at ease. (Anyone has any recommendations on a lab here let me know too). There was another video given which shows good translucency but there are clouds so it's not as high a price than if it was fully clear.  which is good too because my budget isn't as high as all that yet. ! Thank you for the response!


Hi there Justinewithane, 
I’m not sure if there is a lab for testing Jadeite in Malaysia. I do know that my seller whom I bought jadeite from would send her jadeites to SG’s Nanyang Gemological Institute to be tested even though she is based in Malaysia.


----------



## vicky ng

Justinewithane said:


> Thank you . I will go check out these options! The price was definitely higher than usd 250. May I also ask, if a jade item is treated, e.g. grade b or grade c, how long before the color "changes" or the lustre goes away? That was what I read when i was looking up on treated jade.


I assume you may be buying from an individual not a business? Most of the time, if you spend more than $100 on a piece, you should get at least a friendly return policy if a legit certificate is not already included! It’s hard in your case because I don’t know if you have a legit lab to send it out-but if you have a good seller with good return policy particularly like somebody else here said that their seller stands behind their jade to the extend where they will be willing to send it out for testing prior to shipping to you, then you should buy a decent UV 365nm light (expect to spend $30 or lil more) and when your jade comes in, shine the uv on it in complete dark room-dyes will illuminate green (C or B+C will) and type B without dyes will give off at least blue tint. Better yet, ask your seller to use UV light on the jade-most sellers dealing with jade will have this tool and if they don’t or refuse, maybe back out!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Justinewithane said:


> Thank you . I will go check out these options! The price was definitely higher than usd 250. May I also ask, if a jade item is treated, e.g. grade b or grade c, how long before the color "changes" or the lustre goes away? That was what I read when i was looking up on treated jade.



You should stay away from Grade B jade as it can harm your skin and health. That's what I've read online


----------



## Justinewithane

vicky ng said:


> I assume you may be buying from an individual not a business? Most of the time, if you spend more than $100 on a piece, you should get at least a friendly return policy if a legit certificate is not already included! It’s hard in your case because I don’t know if you have a legit lab to send it out-but if you have a good seller with good return policy particularly like somebody else here said that their seller stands behind their jade to the extend where they will be willing to send it out for testing prior to shipping to you, then you should buy a decent UV 365nm light (expect to spend $30 or lil more) and when your jade comes in, shine the uv on it in complete dark room-dyes will illuminate green (C or B+C will) and type B without dyes will give off at least blue tint. Better yet, ask your seller to use UV light on the jade-most sellers dealing with jade will have this tool and if they don’t or refuse, maybe back out!



Thank you vicky for the helpful information! I do hope it is grade A! because i love love the shade of color. I have also found a legit lab in Malaysia to send to for certification. https://www.asiagemlab.com/ for future reference for those here from Malaysia.


----------



## SmokieDragon

This rope bangle has restored my faith in carved bangles 

The mission later tonight will be to get rid of the soap residue on the dragon and phoenix one lol!


----------



## essiedub

vicky ng said:


> Silver, I like that icy carved bangle you have there! I agree that it does have little carving-unlikely to hide cracks but more to add interest. However, the jade quality itself is enough to make somebody stare at it from a distance already! Aren’t you conscious of wearing high relief bangles, especially those of better quality like this? As you said: Best quality jade still gets cracked if some force is asserted on it. I’m not a big fan of jade rings and jade bands precisely coz I’m clumsy and bumping around a lot- but somehowmy bf and I eventually (two months ago) decided to order this engagement ring set made with a jade cabochon and shipped to the US. The artist came up with all designs. My guy’s ring is just a match in setting and style but got no jade in it, of course. My jade cab is just average and it’s been a few weeks since the engagement party but I’m still conscious every time I reach in my purse or turn a door knob. It’s getting ridiculous!


That’s such a beautiful and unusual set. I really like it on a black setting! What a bold choice! Congratulations


----------



## essiedub

Cyanide Rose said:


> Good Day Jadies  I hope everyone is enjoying their Saturday and doing well. I wanted a bangle that has a summer feel to it and decided to purchase this white and yellow nephrite bangle. It came with a pendant made out of the middle, the back has a peony. I just thought I’d share.  Have a wonderful weekend Jadies ☺


Love that yellow set! It’s so neat to see all these different colors. Will you wear them together “matchy matchy” or is that an outmoded look?

Also I am embarrassed to say that I really don’t know the difference between jadeite and nephrite, but clearly love them all! Is lavender a jadeite or nephrite..and does it matter?


----------



## vicky ng

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thank you so much so much AA! I couldn’t believe it was still there. I do fidget with the pendant lol


Can you share the name of the store/seller? Are they specialized in nephrite or both jadeite and nephrite? Hope they ship worldwide!


----------



## vicky ng

On a side note, has anyone purchased a type B jade pendant or bangle to study it? I got my UV light in a few days ago from Amazon. Actually it was a replacement of another UV that did not even highlight pet stains-the only things it illuminated was dust, fabric threads, and needles in my watches! It did not even show glue on my repaired jade! With that said, each UV light manufacturer may produce different quality and that means UV cannot be used as a bulletproof for ID jade treatment. However, my new light did show type C bangle (glowing on green spots only and not on the other spots), type B+C bangle where it showed blue on the parts lack of dyes and yellow green on the spots with green dyes (I found some member recommended it and bought it on Amazon to replace my “lemon”). But on a bangle that I suspected to be type B it did not show any illumination the same way the grade A jade bangle next to it (that bangle in question is like pale white bluish tone with good translucency-some may classify it as icy). 
 Has anyone had similar experience with some typeB items not reacting/glowing blue under UV 365nm?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

essiedub said:


> Love that yellow set! It’s so neat to see all these different colors. Will you wear them together “matchy matchy” or is that an outmoded look?
> 
> Also I am embarrassed to say that I really don’t know the difference between jadeite and nephrite, but clearly love them all! Is lavender a jadeite or nephrite..and does it matter?


Hi essiedub  There is lavender Jadeite like the lavender Jadeite donut I posted and there is a smoke grey nephrite that kinda has a purple hue which is the fish bangle I posted. I do have a plum color area on a nephrite bangle I will post for you but I haven’t seen many like it. Lavender Jadeite is much more desirable and way more expensive, especially if you can find a lavender Jadeite with strong color or a nice translucent piece. I just love nephrite more than Jadeite 

Oh and the pendant is more of a hand player for me because it is so big and heavy ☺️


----------



## Cyanide Rose

vicky ng said:


> Can you share the name of the store/seller? Are they specialized in nephrite or both jadeite and nephrite? Hope they ship worldwide!


Absolutely, her store on eBay is mats_alice. Without the period at the end.  She has both Jadeite and nephrite ☺️ I have purchased many, many pieces from her. She does ship internationally as well


----------



## Cyanide Rose

vicky ng said:


> On a side note, has anyone purchased a type B jade pendant or bangle to study it? I got my UV light in a few days ago from Amazon. Actually it was a replacement of another UV that did not even highlight pet stains-the only things it illuminated was dust, fabric threads, and needles in my watches! It did not even show glue on my repaired jade! With that said, each UV light manufacturer may produce different quality and that means UV cannot be used as a bulletproof for ID jade treatment. However, my new light did show type C bangle (glowing on green spots only and not on the other spots), type B+C bangle where it showed blue on the parts lack of dyes and yellow green on the spots with green dyes (I found some member recommended it and bought it on Amazon to replace my “lemon”). But on a bangle that I suspected to be type B it did not show any illumination the same way the grade A jade bangle next to it (that bangle in question is like pale white bluish tone with good translucency-some may classify it as icy).
> Has anyone had similar experience with some typeB items not reacting/glowing blue under UV 365nm?


Hi  I do a specific gravity test on all the bangles I purchase. That helps to weed treated bangles out most of the time for me.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Good Day Jadies  I have been obsessed with earrings lately, so I wanted to share them. Nobody here cares about jade, so I’m so glad to be able to enjoy jade here. It’s raining but they are still pretty. Here are my little lotus earrings  ☺️


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Cyanide Rose said:


> Absolutely, her store on eBay is mats_alice. Without the period at the end.  She has both Jadeite and nephrite ☺ I have purchased many, many pieces from her. She does ship internationally as well


I as well have bought many pieces from her and she definitely doesn't disappoint at all with her products, but I will have to add on by saying that lately, some of her jadeite products may be pricier than in the past due to Burma seemingly still be restrictive on what's being exported and has told me she's focusing more on nephrites now since that's the only way she can make profit while making it reasonably priced as possible, hence why you'll see most of her latest listings being more heavy on hetian jades than jadeite.


----------



## SmokieDragon

AJadecent Angle said:


> I as well have bought many pieces from her and she definitely doesn't disappoint at all with her products, but I will have to add on by saying that lately, some of her jadeite products may be pricier than in the past due to Burma seemingly still be restrictive on what's being exported and has told me she's focusing more on nephrites now since that's the only way she can make profit while making it reasonably priced as possible, hence why you'll see most of her latest listings being more heavy on hetian jades than jadeite.



I too have bought many pieces from Mats Alice. I was able to get quite a few jadeite bangles with good translucency from her at great prices. And a couple of other jadeite bangles with lovely colours but with stonelines and I didn't mind cos the colours more than made up for that  I also bought a couple of jadeite rings, pendants and loose pieces from her. I also have a few of her nephrite pieces such as a bangle, bead bracelets and also a bead necklace. She's very responsive to questions and is an honest seller


----------



## vicky ng

SmokieDragon said:


> This rope bangle has restored my faith in carved bangles
> 
> The mission later tonight will be to get rid of the soap residue on the dragon and phoenix one lol!
> 
> View attachment 5124414


Restore the faith? Some unpleasant experience happened with carved bangles? My second carved bangle is coming either tomorrow or next Tue from gojade. I sure hope to God it won’t have much wax because the design is very “wax/dirt unfriendly”! Your rope style sure doesn’t look like it would consume too much time and effort to clean it


----------



## vicky ng

AJadecent Angle said:


> I as well have bought many pieces from her and she definitely doesn't disappoint at all with her products, but I will have to add on by saying that lately, some of her jadeite products may be pricier than in the past due to Burma seemingly still be restrictive on what's being exported and has told me she's focusing more on nephrites now since that's the only way she can make profit while making it reasonably priced as possible, hence why you'll see most of her latest listings being more heavy on hetian jades than jadeite.


So I checked her store out: her nephrite seems good (price wise) for quality that is. Her jadeite from $150 and up doesn’t seem too attractive-maybe that’s what you mean about her jadeite stock is being affected by supply. But…I heard Siberian jade was supposed to be steep compared to those from Canada, how come her siberian jade is so cheap? Flaws maybe?


----------



## berniechocolate

Cyanide Rose said:


> Good Day Jadies  I have been obsessed with earrings lately, so I wanted to share them. Nobody here cares about jade, so I’m so glad to be able to enjoy jade here. It’s raining but they are still pretty. Here are my little lotus earrings  ☺



very dainty ! Love it . Where are u, where most don’t care for jade ?


----------



## berniechocolate

Nothing new .  I m in the Q for chicken mc crispy at McDonald’s so this gives me something to look at .  Our bangles are God sent during queues and traffic jam


----------



## SmokieDragon

vicky ng said:


> Restore the faith? Some unpleasant experience happened with carved bangles? My second carved bangle is coming either tomorrow or next Tue from gojade. I sure hope to God it won’t have much wax because the design is very “wax/dirt unfriendly”! Your rope style sure doesn’t look like it would consume too much time and effort to clean it



The unpleasant experiences are just the collected soap on the dragon and pheonix one (which has nearly all come out thanks to a toothbrush) and a not so good vibe from another carved one which is also too big for me. This rope style doesn't collect soap residue at all! No effort to clean it haha


----------



## Cyanide Rose

berniechocolate said:


> very dainty ! Love it . Where are u, where most don’t care for jade ?


Thanks so much BC ☺️ I’m in Pennsylvania. The most I hear is my husband say “What is mutton fat?” LOL


----------



## emmababy

berniechocolate said:


> Nothing new .  I m in the Q for chicken mc crispy at McDonald’s so this gives me something to look at .  Our bangles are God sent during queues and traffic jam
> View attachment 5126826


I really love this bangle. So pretty


----------



## pomeline

Okay so here goes... I know full well these pieces are not jadeite but carnelian/agate... however, as they were historically sort of also called jade (I'm basing this partly on this blog which might be wrong: http://wieniawski.blogspot.com/2012/02/carnelian-red-jade-that-is-not-really.html ) I'm going to be brave and add a pic of my recent find.  They are both so delicious I cannot decide which one to wear so I keep switching between the two. They had no necklaces connected to them when I got them so I added those myself (and some nice carnelian beads).

Just to stay on the topic, I'll add a pic of my jade disc. Something about the cord I added previously just rubbed me the wrong way so I thought I'd adjust it a bit. I think it's much happier with a ruby bead. (Sorry about the ugly hand... It looks soo wrinkly there! Should have added some hand cream before taking that pic!  )


----------



## AJadecent Angle

vicky ng said:


> So I checked her store out: her nephrite seems good (price wise) for quality that is. Her jadeite from $150 and up doesn’t seem too attractive-maybe that’s what you mean about her jadeite stock is being affected by supply. But…I heard Siberian jade was supposed to be steep compared to those from Canada, how come her siberian jade is so cheap? Flaws maybe?


Yeah, her jadeite listings are pricier by a tad which is fine. Siberian jade does indeed become pricy once those iron trace minerals (the black dots you see often in green nephrites) are not present/ not as much are present, and/or it displays chatoyancy which at that point it can go above +$1k USD. Although I'd say it's worth the price since I love the chatoyant effect nephrite has (even though strictly speaking, it's considered tremolite at that point lol).
Alice's green nephrites definitely has alot of iron trace minerals present + flaws like stonelines present, so her prices are definitely fair and pretty! If you want the pricier ones I mentioned then I recommend ChatoyantGem2626 on Etsy and 3Jade since both definitely have some nice and pricy nephrites for sale, although ChatoyantGem is probably on a hiatus since they hadn't listed anything for a while.


----------



## Junkenpo

pomeline said:


> Okay so here goes... I know full well these pieces are not jadeite but carnelian/agate... however, as they were historically sort of also called jade (I'm basing this partly on this blog which might be wrong: http://wieniawski.blogspot.com/2012/02/carnelian-red-jade-that-is-not-really.html ) I'm going to be brave and add a pic of my recent find.  They are both so delicious I cannot decide which one to wear so I keep switching between the two. They had no necklaces connected to them when I got them so I added those myself (and some nice carnelian beads).
> 
> Just to stay on the topic, I'll add a pic of my jade disc. Something about the cord I added previously just rubbed me the wrong way so I thought I'd adjust it a bit. I think it's much happier with a ruby bead. (Sorry about the ugly hand... It looks soo wrinkly there! Should have added some hand cream before taking that pic!  )



I really like carnelian.  Honestly, I like most stones.  After jadeite & nephrite, my faves are onyx and agate (especially all the lace agate varieties), chalcedony, and quartzes and tiger eye. Pretty much anything that can be carved or smoothed/rounded.

Hereʻs my agate donut that was a gift from 3jade with my nephrite bangle.  My monkey pendant is my everyday necklace, but I liked the contrast of colors enough to wear it like this.  I know this agate was likely heat treated.


----------



## berniechocolate

Junkenpo said:


> I really like carnelian.  Honestly, I like most stones.  After jadeite & nephrite, my faves are onyx and agate (especially all the lace agate varieties), chalcedony, and quartzes and tiger eye. Pretty much anything that can be carved or smoothed/rounded.
> 
> Hereʻs my agate donut that was a gift from 3jade with my nephrite bangle.  My monkey pendant is my everyday necklace, but I liked the contrast of colors enough to wear it like this.  I know this agate was likely heat treated.



Lovely splash of colors, vivid sharp greens work so well with carnelian’s orangey red .


----------



## pomeline

Junkenpo said:


> I really like carnelian.  Honestly, I like most stones.  After jadeite & nephrite, my faves are onyx and agate (especially all the lace agate varieties), chalcedony, and quartzes and tiger eye. Pretty much anything that can be carved or smoothed/rounded.
> 
> Hereʻs my agate donut that was a gift from 3jade with my nephrite bangle.  My monkey pendant is my everyday necklace, but I liked the contrast of colors enough to wear it like this.  I know this agate was likely heat treated.



Oh I love both!  I can't resist orange in all its shades and especially like berniechocolate said, combined with that delicious green... I'm also a stone lover; I'm a sucker for ruby, from the cheapest purplish grade stones to the top quality ones but there's so many beautiful stones of various kinds in this world. I also love blue topaz and aquamarines but I could go on all night talking about my favourite gemstones, so...  Sadly I don't care too much about the stone often assigned to my birth month, peridot. Maybe it's because I've rarely seen a peridot the shade of green that I'd like.

Most agate is probably heat treated but I still like it.


----------



## vicky ng

AJadecent Angle said:


> Yeah, her jadeite listings are pricier by a tad which is fine. Siberian jade does indeed become pricy once those iron trace minerals (the black dots you see often in green nephrites) are not present/ not as much are present, and/or it displays chatoyancy which at that point it can go above +$1k USD. Although I'd say it's worth the price since I love the chatoyant effect nephrite has (even though strictly speaking, it's considered tremolite at that point lol).
> Alice's green nephrites definitely has alot of iron trace minerals present + flaws like stonelines present, so her prices are definitely fair and pretty! If you want the pricier ones I mentioned then I recommend ChatoyantGem2626 on Etsy and 3Jade since both definitely have some nice and pricy nephrites for sale, although ChatoyantGem is probably on a hiatus since they hadn't listed anything for a while.


I do spot a couple of pendant and bracelet with good chatoyance in them at Gem2626. Favorited it!


----------



## vicky ng

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks so much BC ☺ I’m in Pennsylvania. The most I hear is my husband say “What is mutton fat?” LOL


I do recall my husband asked the same question back when I was hunting white nephrite 10 years ago! (Kinda get over the white now and become interested in all kinds and colors)


----------



## vicky ng

essiedub said:


> That’s such a beautiful and unusual set. I really like it on a black setting! What a bold choice! Congratulations


Thank you! Since I like jade more than diamond, why not wear it everyday on my hand since there’s always some jade bangle or pendant on me everyday!!


----------



## essiedub

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi essiedub  There is lavender Jadeite like the lavender Jadeite donut I posted and there is a smoke grey nephrite that kinda has a purple hue which is the fish bangle I posted. I do have a plum color area on a nephrite bangle I will post for you but I haven’t seen many like it. Lavender Jadeite is much more desirable and way more expensive, especially if you can find a lavender Jadeite with strong color or a nice translucent piece. I just love nephrite more than Jadeite
> 
> Oh and the pendant is more of a hand player for me because it is so big and heavy ☺


“Hand player“ that’s  funny! Yes maybe i shouldnt get hung up on names..lavender is just neat! And smoky plum sounds sumptuous..I have a lavender pendant carved into kuang in (she’s a goddess, I  think) Too bad it isn’t just an abstract nugget or something botanical.  I can’t figure out how to wear it. Oh well.  I’ll have to unearth it and  post it.


----------



## Aurorax

Hi All,

I'm new to this thread and new to jade as well. I started making some purchases online but not sure which live room to go to. Any suggestions? Many thanks.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

vicky ng said:


> I do recall my husband asked the same question back when I was hunting white nephrite 10 years ago! (Kinda get over the white now and become interested in all kinds and colors)


I definitely nephrite in all colors. Surprisingly, I have quite a bit of white nephrite but I wear the creamy white/ light celadon way more often. I think that’s what you call the color. The color of this necklace. I wear this from time to time but it’s heavy and cold lol ☺️


----------



## Silver Mom

Cyanide Rose said:


> I definitely nephrite in all colors. Surprisingly, I have quite a bit of white nephrite but I wear the creamy white/ light celadon way more often. I think that’s what you call the color. The color of this necklace. I wear this from time to time but it’s heavy and cold lol ☺


CR this is just beautiful!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silver Mom said:


> CR this is just beautiful!


Thank you so much SM  The clasp was broken when I purchased it. I really wanted to stay true to the era of the piece and finally found a replacement lock on a necklace on eBay a few years ago. It was strung on metal which stained the inside of the beads, so I soaking them in baby oil for months to release the staining. I couldn’t figure out how to remove the staining completely and guess what? My husband says “Get some pipe cleaners”  LOL  It worked perfectly. It was a labor of love that turned out much better than I expected. Have a beautiful weekend SM ☺️


----------



## Silver Mom

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thank you so much SM  The clasp was broken when I purchased it. I really wanted to stay true to the era of the piece and finally found a replacement lock on a necklace on eBay a few years ago. It was strung on metal which stained the inside of the beads, so I soaking them in baby oil for months to release the staining. I couldn’t figure out how to remove the staining completely and guess what? My husband says “Get some pipe cleaners”  LOL  It worked perfectly. It was a labor of love that turned out much better than I expected. Have a beautiful weekend SM ☺


Did you then change the metal to silk thread?  Your Hubby is a genius.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silver Mom said:


> Did you then change the metal to silk thread?  Your Hubby is a genius.


I did  My husband got this humongous grin when I told him what you said


----------



## vicky ng

Cyanide Rose said:


> I definitely nephrite in all colors. Surprisingly, I have quite a bit of white nephrite but I wear the creamy white/ light celadon way more often. I think that’s what you call the color. The color of this necklace. I wear this from time to time but it’s heavy and cold lol ☺


Absolutely beautiful! It looks almost frosty? I saw one or two frosted (or better called it “flat) finish on nephrite from allaboutjade (etsy). The frost looks beautiful but I don’t know how it feels since nephrite is about feeling and handling. I like satin on nephrite-not a fan of high gloss unless it is very high quality green nephrite or blue tint (I still don’t think other shades of white and yellow nephrite would be as good in gloss but that is entirely my opinion!)


----------



## vicky ng

So while waiting in traffic in a down-poured rain, I took a shot of my new (and first) bangle from gojade. Happy with the soft green as it looks very close to colors in the listing. It is number 124th jade bangle or named as Lil bat since I can’t think of any better name than the one bat on its design! . I need to add 6 more.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

vicky ng said:


> Absolutely beautiful! It looks almost frosty? I saw one or two frosted (or better called it “flat) finish on nephrite from allaboutjade (etsy). The frost looks beautiful but I don’t know how it feels since nephrite is about feeling and handling. I like satin on nephrite-not a fan of high gloss unless it is very high quality green nephrite or blue tint (I still don’t think other shades of white and yellow nephrite would be as good in gloss but that is entirely my opinion!)


I agree with you I do not like a gloss or polish on most colors of nephrite. I was trying to find beads to match my everyday nephrite bangle and I found some close in color but they are polished. Not I’m trying to figure out a way to unpolish them.

The necklace is pretty translucent and looks a bit different depending on lighting. The beads aren’t polished, thank goodness. We haven’t had much sun is quite some time but I added a few pictures in the little light we have. I thought about restringing it to make it a bit lighter weight but I really hate restringing because I’m too picky and I will do it over again until it’s right LOL.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

vicky ng said:


> So while waiting in traffic in a down-poured rain, I took a shot of my new (and first) bangle from gojade. Happy with the soft green as it looks very close to colors in the listing. It is number 124th jade bangle or named as Lil bat since I can’t think of any better name than the one bat on its design! . I need to add 6 more.
> View attachment 5134881


This is a beautiful bangle  I love the soft tone it has, makes me think of mint. I almost purchased one similar a couple of years ago for my birthday, but went with a different bangle. Congrats on finding that beauty ☺️


----------



## vicky ng

Cyanide Rose said:


> I agree with you I do not like a gloss or polish on most colors of nephrite. I was trying to find beads to match my everyday nephrite bangle and I found some close in color but they are polished. Not I’m trying to figure out a way to unpolish them.
> 
> The necklace is pretty translucent and looks a bit different depending on lighting. The beads aren’t polished, thank goodness. We haven’t had much sun is quite some time but I added a few pictures in the little light we have. I thought about restringing it to make it a bit lighter weight but I really hate restringing because I’m too picky and I will do it over again until it’s right LOL.


I have 4-5 bangles that I had to monkey with to decorate with silver pieces or to glue pieces together. After each project, I usually had to sand the glue off with some abrasive sand paper. That would take off glue but it left my jade in satin finish instead of its original high gloss on the spots I sanded off. Recommend using only 2000 grit paper first and work it down to 800 grit before using 600 grits. If you jump right to 600 grits first, it may give you “too satin to your liking”. Or you can send it out to Allan from jade divers on etsy or several other jade artists who make their own jade beads and pendants. I use his polishing service to improve my satin looking jadeite back to its high gloss and I was pleased with the service


----------



## Cyanide Rose

vicky ng said:


> I have 4-5 bangles that I had to monkey with to decorate with silver pieces or to glue pieces together. After each project, I usually had to sand the glue off with some abrasive sand paper. That would take off glue but it left my jade in satin finish instead of its original high gloss on the spots I sanded off. Recommend using only 2000 grit paper first and work it down to 800 grit before using 600 grits. If you jump right to 600 grits first, it may give you “too satin to your liking”. Or you can send it out to Allan from jade divers on etsy or several other jade artists who make their own jade beads and pendants. I use his polishing service to improve my satin looking jadeite back to its high gloss and I was pleased with the service


I am definitely going to try something soon. I have Diamond paste is several different grits that I think I will try with my dremel. They only polished the beads on top for some reason. The sides have none, so I can use them as my guide in a way. They are a bit bigger than I would like but it’s all I could find


----------



## berniechocolate

vicky ng said:


> So while waiting in traffic in a down-poured rain, I took a shot of my new (and first) bangle from gojade. Happy with the soft green as it looks very close to colors in the listing. It is number 124th jade bangle or named as Lil bat since I can’t think of any better name than the one bat on its design! . I need to add 6 more.
> View attachment 5134881



This is very minty green and pretty . The carving looks very intricate .


----------



## berniechocolate

Left it at the local SG gemologist for a week since they were busy . Collected it back only yesterday


----------



## Junkenpo

vicky ng said:


> So while waiting in traffic in a down-poured rain, I took a shot of my new (and first) bangle from gojade. Happy with the soft green as it looks very close to colors in the listing. It is number 124th jade bangle or named as Lil bat since I can’t think of any better name than the one bat on its design! . I need to add 6 more.



So pretty!  I adore carved bangles and the color on this is so relaxing.  Bats are my fave. I think most of my carved bangles have a bat. 



Cyanide Rose said:


> I am definitely going to try something soon. I have Diamond paste is several different grits that I think I will try with my dremel. They only polished the beads on top for some reason. The sides have none, so I can use them as my guide in a way. They are a bit bigger than I would like but it’s all I could find



Pretty creamy color.  I like the gloss and glassiness of jadeite but nehprite usually makes me think of food -- which is good too!



berniechocolate said:


> Left it at the local SG gemologist for a week since they were busy . Collected it back only yesterday



Beautiful!


----------



## vicky ng

Cyanide Rose said:


> I am definitely going to try something soon. I have Diamond paste is several different grits that I think I will try with my dremel. They only polished the beads on top for some reason. The sides have none, so I can use them as my guide in a way. They are a bit bigger than I would like but it’s all I could find
> 
> View attachment 5134993


 Not trying to persuade you out of your mini project, but your current look of these beads and bangle is enough to turn heads! Do they come from the same slab? Those beads are going to be difficult to judge (whether one bead is matched to the next and across all beads).


----------



## vicky ng

Junkenpo said:


> So pretty!  I adore carved bangles and the color on this is so relaxing.  Bats are my fave. I think most of my carved bangles have a bat.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not sure which motif is more popular among jade bangles: dragon vs bat! I’m thinking bat is more popular?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

vicky ng said:


> Not trying to persuade you out of your mini project, but your current look of these beads and bangle is enough to turn heads! Do they come from the same slab? Those beads are going to be difficult to judge (whether one bead is matched to the next and across all beads).


It’s ok  I had to take the bracelet apart because it was too big, so now I’m trying different bead combinations because the little wooden beads bleed an orange color when wet. I wash my hands to death, so they have to be changed out. The nephrite beads all match pretty well and I will make earrings with the two extra beads. The replacement beads I am thinking of using are not polished and it’s a really nice contrast, so I’m going to leave then alone for now ☺


----------



## Silver Mom

Jadies, if you are interested this is an excellent webinar that I thought I'd share.  It explains how jade is graded, the history of jade,  what is the most important feature of jade that makes it valuable etc, etc, etc.  Very interesting but long.


----------



## jelliedfeels

White Jade in the morning


----------



## szuszuszu

Silver Mom said:


> Jadies, if you are interested this is an excellent webinar that I thought I'd share.  It explains how jade is graded, the history of jade,  what is the most important feature of jade that makes it valuable etc, etc, etc.  Very interesting but long.



Thank you SM, for sharing this. It is so informative. Learnt a lot from this. I’m attaching the summary with a few screenshots for those who do not intend to view this whole video.  I hope that’s ok here.


----------



## limom

@szuszuszu 
Thanks for the cliff notes


----------



## szuszuszu

limom said:


> @szuszuszu
> Thanks for the cliff notes


You’re most welcome   So now it’s nephrite and Fei cui


----------



## Icyjade

szuszuszu said:


> You’re most welcome   So now it’s nephrite and Fei cui



No… it’s still jadeite, omphacite and maw sit sit. It’s good for sellers to be able to call them all fei cui since jadeite is more valuable and the other two will maybe raise in value by association. But it’s not beneficial for consumers and also I don’t think one webinar can redefine the names…


----------



## Icyjade

Took pics of some of my pieces today. Haven’t worn some of them in ages as I’ve been working at home for > a year so it’s nice to see them again (tho I’m now feeling lazy to pack them all back).


----------



## Icyjade

Someone on the other forum shared this GIA webinar - quite informative:


----------



## SmokieDragon

Icyjade said:


> View attachment 5139544
> 
> Took pics of some of my pieces today. Haven’t worn some of them in ages as I’ve been working at home for > a year so it’s nice to see them again (tho I’m now feeling lazy to pack them all back).



All so drool-worthy!


----------



## Silver Mom

szuszuszu said:


> Thank you SM, for sharing this. It is so informative. Learnt a lot from this. I’m attaching the summary with a few screenshots for those who do not intend to view this whole video.  I hope that’s ok here.


You are such a sweetheart.  Thank you.


----------



## Silver Mom

Icyjade said:


> Someone on the other forum shared this GIA webinar - quite informative:



Icy, it was very interesting.  Great idea for you to share here.


----------



## Silver Mom

Icyjade said:


> View attachment 5139544
> 
> Took pics of some of my pieces today. Haven’t worn some of them in ages as I’ve been working at home for > a year so it’s nice to see them again (tho I’m now feeling lazy to pack them all back).


LOVE every one of your pieces.  You have such amazing taste Icy!


----------



## szuszuszu

My Qiemo Hetian nephrite bangle arrived. Bought it after seeing Cynide Rose’s sharing of her bangle mod shots. Here are mine in different lighting. In darker environment, it looks like it has a light green tinge of glow. Bangle has one side glossy and one side matte finishing. Like getting two in one. Thanks for sharing @Cynide Rose. Love it.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

szuszuszu said:


> My Qiemo Hetian nephrite bangle arrived. Bought it after seeing Cynide Rose’s sharing of her bangle mod shots. Here are mine in different lighting. In darker environment, it looks like it has a light green tinge of glow. Bangle has one side glossy and one side matte finishing. Like getting two in one. Thanks for sharing @Cynide Rose. Love it.
> 
> View attachment 5140134
> 
> 
> View attachment 5140135
> 
> 
> View attachment 5140136
> 
> 
> View attachment 5140144
> 
> 
> View attachment 5140145
> 
> 
> View attachment 5140146


It looks amazing on you szu   I’m so glad you like it. I love the tone in different lighting, with indoor lighting being my fave. I also love your two tone bracelet. The yellow is so rich. Beautiful szu and you are so welcome  ☺


----------



## Justinewithane

Received my bangle!! Loving the shape, size and color. Thought of keeping it for special occasions but ended up wearing it everyday so I can enjoy it . Even during hiking ! Although I am also now extra mindful of my arm


----------



## Juju:)

Justinewithane said:


> Received my bangle!! Loving the shape, size and color. Thought of keeping it for special occasions but ended up wearing it everyday so I can enjoy it . Even during hiking ! Although I am also now extra mindful of my arm
> 
> View attachment 5140964
> 
> 
> View attachment 5140967


Absolutely love your new bangle J. Congrats! It's so hard to find one that checks all the boxes. I came very close but the width was not ideal for me.


----------



## Justinewithane

Juju:smile: said:


> Absolutely love your new bangle J. Congrats! It's so hard to find one that checks all the boxes. I came very close but the width was not ideal for me.


Thank you Juju ! Agree about it being hard to find one that checks all our boxes. That’s one of the cool things about jade that it is almost like selecting one’s wedding dress; it’s  personal and unique  in many ways.  And Yes Width and thickness is something that can make a lot of difference . Hope you find your “check all the boxes” bangle soon


----------



## Icyjade

Guess who got a rainbow bubble wrapped delivery today?! I just love the envelope lol.




Virtual unpacking time! 






Ta-da!



I know quite a few fellow jadies got the chameleon bangles from the same stone so hello bangle sisters! My new bluish green bangle has a lighter part and a darker part and looks almost like 2 different bangles depending on which side is visible.



Checked with Joey (from Lihong) and she confirmed that it’s of Myanmar origin and also that there are two different bluish-green boulders - one that is darker and less translucent (and I recall with some yellow?) and I think what I’d tried the first time and this other boulder that is lighter color/more translucent. 

For my bangle I actually like the lighter color part more and would have preferred a slightly thicker bangle but Li-Hong has a limited selection of princess round that’s in my size so this one it is. 

Much more pleasant experience with Joey vs my earlier visit and I got to wear the bangle myself so no bruises and didn’t feel violated.

She didn’t allow me to take pics of the store interior so sorry no extra store/eye candy pics for you ladies.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Icyjade said:


> Guess who got a rainbow bubble wrapped delivery today?! I just love the envelope lol.
> 
> View attachment 5141798
> 
> 
> Virtual unpacking time!
> View attachment 5141799
> 
> View attachment 5141800
> 
> 
> 
> Ta-da!
> View attachment 5141801
> 
> 
> I know quite a few fellow jadies got the chameleon bangles from the same stone so hello bangle sisters! My new bluish green bangle has a lighter part and a darker part and looks almost like 2 different bangles depending on which side is visible.
> View attachment 5141802
> 
> 
> Checked with Joey (from Lihong) and she confirmed that it’s of Myanmar origin and also that there are two different bluish-green boulders - one that is darker and less translucent (and I recall with some yellow?) and I think what I’d tried the first time and this other boulder that is lighter color/more translucent.
> 
> For my bangle I actually like the lighter color part more and would have preferred a slightly thicker bangle but Li-Hong has a limited selection of princess round that’s in my size so this one it is.
> 
> Much more pleasant experience with Joey vs my earlier visit and I got to wear the bangle myself so no bruises and didn’t feel violated.
> 
> She didn’t allow me to take pics of the store interior so sorry no extra store/eye candy pics for you ladies.



Congrats, bangle sister!!! Your bangle is absolutely beautiful and it's really amazing that the 2-tones are so distinct  My fave shot of it is the top row in the right corner in your collage 

I'm not ashamed to admit that I still keep that rainbow bubble wrap, LOL! I think mine could have been from the first boulder since it has some yellow. I bought via their online store and also was WhatsApping them for more pictures before my purchase. So far, Joey has been the one who has taken care of all my online purchases


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Icyjade said:


> Guess who got a rainbow bubble wrapped delivery today?! I just love the envelope lol.
> 
> View attachment 5141798
> 
> 
> Virtual unpacking time!
> View attachment 5141799
> 
> View attachment 5141800
> 
> 
> 
> Ta-da!
> View attachment 5141801
> 
> 
> I know quite a few fellow jadies got the chameleon bangles from the same stone so hello bangle sisters! My new bluish green bangle has a lighter part and a darker part and looks almost like 2 different bangles depending on which side is visible.
> View attachment 5141802
> 
> 
> Checked with Joey (from Lihong) and she confirmed that it’s of Myanmar origin and also that there are two different bluish-green boulders - one that is darker and less translucent (and I recall with some yellow?) and I think what I’d tried the first time and this other boulder that is lighter color/more translucent.
> 
> For my bangle I actually like the lighter color part more and would have preferred a slightly thicker bangle but Li-Hong has a limited selection of princess round that’s in my size so this one it is.
> 
> Much more pleasant experience with Joey vs my earlier visit and I got to wear the bangle myself so no bruises and didn’t feel violated.
> 
> She didn’t allow me to take pics of the store interior so sorry no extra store/eye candy pics for you ladies.


Scrumptious ❤️


----------



## Juju:)

Justinewithane said:


> Thank you Juju ! Agree about it being hard to find one that checks all our boxes. That’s one of the cool things about jade that it is almost like selecting one’s wedding dress; it’s  personal and unique  in many ways.  And Yes Width and thickness is something that can make a lot of difference . Hope you find your “check all the boxes” bangle soon


Thanks J! Do you mind sharing which vendor you got this beauty from? Not to many vendors seem to carry narrower widths.


----------



## Juju:)

Icyjade said:


> Guess who got a rainbow bubble wrapped delivery today?! I just love the envelope lol.
> 
> View attachment 5141798
> 
> 
> Virtual unpacking time!
> View attachment 5141799
> 
> View attachment 5141800
> 
> 
> 
> Ta-da!
> View attachment 5141801
> 
> 
> I know quite a few fellow jadies got the chameleon bangles from the same stone so hello bangle sisters! My new bluish green bangle has a lighter part and a darker part and looks almost like 2 different bangles depending on which side is visible.
> View attachment 5141802
> 
> 
> Checked with Joey (from Lihong) and she confirmed that it’s of Myanmar origin and also that there are two different bluish-green boulders - one that is darker and less translucent (and I recall with some yellow?) and I think what I’d tried the first time and this other boulder that is lighter color/more translucent.
> 
> For my bangle I actually like the lighter color part more and would have preferred a slightly thicker bangle but Li-Hong has a limited selection of princess round that’s in my size so this one it is.
> 
> Much more pleasant experience with Joey vs my earlier visit and I got to wear the bangle myself so no bruises and didn’t feel violated.
> 
> She didn’t allow me to take pics of the store interior so sorry no extra store/eye candy pics for you ladies.


Omg! It's gorgeous! Love the 2 tones!


----------



## jelliedfeels

Wearing my chartreuse beauty.
Got a Pandora bracelet from a thrift shop and attached two yellow Jade beads I had lying around.


----------



## Icyjade

SmokieDragon said:


> I'm not ashamed to admit that I still keep that rainbow bubble wrap



hahahah I haven’t thrown mine yet too.



jelliedfeels said:


> View attachment 5142591
> 
> Wearing my chartreuse beauty.
> Got a Pandora bracelet from a thrift shop and attached two yellow Jade beads I had lying around.



I love the color of your bangle!


----------



## Icyjade

Hey, anyone wearing tennis/DBTY bracelet with jade bangle on same hand/wrist? If not, do you wear both your diamond bracelets and jade bangles?

Am afraid of scratching my bangle so have been trying to wear my diamond bracelet on my right hand and jade bangle on left but really cannot get used to wearing anything on my right wrist.


----------



## jelliedfeels

Icyjade said:


> hahahah I haven’t thrown mine yet too.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the color of your bangle!


Thank you


Icyjade said:


> hahahah I haven’t thrown mine yet too.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the color of your bangle!


thank you very much. It’s amazing beauty who I mentioned in this post - it’s got a line/flaw inside it but it is the most lovely chartreuse yellow green & it was so reasonable I couldn’t resist 



jelliedfeels said:


> View attachment 5117086
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My collection is growing. Yellow-green  round bangle. I haven’t thought up a name for this one yet


----------



## Icyjade

jelliedfeels said:


> Thank you
> 
> thank you very much. It’s amazing beauty who I mentioned in this post - it’s got a line/flaw inside it but it is the most lovely chartreuse yellow green & it was so reasonable I couldn’t resist



would your seller happen to have more? I just love the color


----------



## SmokieDragon

Icyjade said:


> Hey, anyone wearing tennis/DBTY bracelet with jade bangle on same hand/wrist? If not, do you wear both your diamond bracelets and jade bangles?
> 
> Am afraid of scratching my bangle so have been trying to wear my diamond bracelet on my right hand and jade bangle on left but really cannot get used to wearing anything on my right wrist.



I think you need a buffer bracelet in between. Knowing that the Moh's hardness of diamond is 10 vs jadeite's 7, it would be risky.


----------



## Icyjade

SmokieDragon said:


> I think you need a buffer bracelet in between. Knowing that the Moh's hardness of diamond is 10 vs jadeite's 7, it would be risky.



Thanks! My diamond bracelet moves around so I think a buffer bracelet wouldn’t work and also it becomes too much for me on one wrist if I add more…

So everyone wears their bangles/diamonds separately?


----------



## AJadecent Angle

This week's whether has been hectic in NY. So decided to fidget around with some Dry Green pendants that arrived fairly recently!
Yes I'm growing a soft spot for these pieces as well since they feel satisfying to rub my fingers on.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Icyjade said:


> Thanks! My diamond bracelet moves around so I think a buffer bracelet wouldn’t work and also it becomes too much for me on one wrist if I add more…
> 
> So everyone wears their bangles/diamonds separately?
> 
> View attachment 5142866


I think as long as the diamond's are wrapped around with any sort of precious metal, there's less chance of the bangle being scratched by your diamond bracelet, especially since there isn't anything sharp sticking out of your diamonds (I hope )


----------



## Icyjade

AJadecent Angle said:


> I think as long as the diamond's are wrapped around with any sort of precious metal, there's less chance of the bangle being scratched by your diamond bracelet, especially since there isn't anything sharp sticking out of your diamonds (I hope )



The cutlet sticks out! But I couldn’t stand wearing anything on my right wrist so I switched it back to my left wrist.

Top is the lighter side, bottom the darker side. Left is in morning sun, right is in shaded indoor light.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Icyjade said:


> The cutlet sticks out! But I couldn’t stand wearing anything on my right wrist so I switched it back to my left wrist.
> 
> Top is the lighter side, bottom the darker side. Left is in morning sun, right is in shaded indoor light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5143608


Yeah I wouldn't be too worried about it as long as the bangle is close fitting so there isn't a chance it'll go over the culet and potentially cause micro scratches on the bangle! Also looking at the bangle makes me want to buy myself a blue water jade with such a chameleon effect.


----------



## jelliedfeels

Icyjade said:


> would your seller happen to have more? I just love the color


I will have a look and ask. It is from eBay U.K.
BRB


----------



## Icyjade

AJadecent Angle said:


> Also looking at the bangle makes me want to buy myself a blue water jade with such a chameleon effect.



Yeah, that’s how I felt after seeing those bangles on my bangle sisters here.


----------



## jelliedfeels

Icyjade said:


> would your seller happen to have more? I just love the color


So the seller is called jadeabc2012








						jadeabc2012 | eBay Stores
					

Welcome to my eBay Shop. Please add me to your list of favourite sellers and come again. Thank you for your business.



					www.ebay.co.uk
				




here is one in a similar colour but it’s 61mm which I think might be too large








						100% Natural green jade bangle 63mm*6mm  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 100% Natural green jade bangle 63mm*6mm at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk
				




This is slightly different but two tone 








						100% Natural yellow and green jade carved  Rat bangle 60mm*15mm  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 100% Natural yellow and green jade carved  Rat bangle 60mm*15mm at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk
				



This is close but a different shape 









						100% Natural yellow jade flat bangle 63mm*15mm( with stand)  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 100% Natural yellow jade flat bangle 63mm*15mm( with stand) at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk
				



I have sent her a message and let her know you are interested in looking at yellow-green bangles & I’ll let you know when she gets back to me. I think she uploads stuff quite frequently and she seems to have a big range of stuff.


----------



## Icyjade

jelliedfeels said:


> So the seller is called jadeabc2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jadeabc2012 | eBay Stores
> 
> 
> Welcome to my eBay Shop. Please add me to your list of favourite sellers and come again. Thank you for your business.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is one in a similar colour but it’s 61mm which I think might be too large
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% Natural green jade bangle 63mm*6mm  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 100% Natural green jade bangle 63mm*6mm at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is slightly different but two tone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% Natural yellow and green jade carved  Rat bangle 60mm*15mm  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 100% Natural yellow and green jade carved  Rat bangle 60mm*15mm at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is close but a different shape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% Natural yellow jade flat bangle 63mm*15mm( with stand)  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 100% Natural yellow jade flat bangle 63mm*15mm( with stand) at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have sent her a message and let her know you are interested in looking at yellow-green bangles & I’ll let you know when she gets back to me. I think she uploads stuff quite frequently and she seems to have a big range of stuff.



Thanks! Are the stuff you get from the seller certified as A jade?


----------



## jelliedfeels

Icyjade said:


> Thanks! Are the stuff you get from the seller certified as A jade?


I think it varies. The bangles I have bought of her say they are A Jade non -enhanced but I think she says sells some dyed stuff as well.

I haven’t had any of it is sent to the labs or anything…


----------



## CareerMother

Icyjade said:


> Guess who got a rainbow bubble wrapped delivery today?! I just love the envelope lol.
> 
> Virtual unpacking time!
> 
> Ta-da
> 
> I know quite a few fellow jadies got the chameleon bangles from the same stone so hello bangle sisters! My new bluish green bangle has a lighter part and a darker part and looks almost like 2 different bangles depending on which side is visible.
> View attachment 5141802
> 
> 
> Checked with Joey (from Lihong) and she confirmed that it’s of Myanmar origin and also that there are two different bluish-green boulders - one that is darker and less translucent (and I recall with some yellow?) and I think what I’d tried the first time and this other boulder that is lighter color/more translucent.
> 
> For my bangle I actually like the lighter color part more and would have preferred a slightly thicker bangle but Li-Hong has a limited selection of princess round that’s in my size so this one it is.
> 
> Much more pleasant experience with Joey vs my earlier visit and I got to wear the bangle myself so no bruises and didn’t feel violated.
> 
> She didn’t allow me to take pics of the store interior so sorry no extra store/eye candy pics for you ladies.



Congratulations on your new bangle! It is gorgeous and we are definitely bangle sisters. I think my bangles may have come from the part of the stone on each side of your bangle!


----------



## Icyjade

CareerMother said:


> Congratulations on your new bangle! It is gorgeous and we are definitely bangle sisters. I think my bangles may have come from the part of the stone on each side of your bangle!
> 
> View attachment 5143812
> View attachment 5143813



Oh! Hello bangle sister! 

Or maybe yours is one from each boulder? The lighter one looks like the “good” side on mine. The darker one looks like the other boulder?

I love how even your lighter one looks!

Btw I was asked on the other forum if I was sure the bangle is Burmese jade or Guatemala origin. Is there a way that we can easily use to assess? I read online re: color and clarity etc but honestly don’t know enough to tell. Do recall reading before that it’s quite common for Guatemala jade to be passed off as Burmese due to price difference.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Icyjade said:


> Oh! Hello bangle sister!
> 
> Or maybe yours is one from each boulder? The lighter one looks like the “good” side on mine. The darker one looks like the other boulder?
> 
> I love how even your lighter one looks!
> 
> Btw I was asked on the other forum if I was sure the bangle is Burmese jade or Guatemala origin. Is there a way that we can easily use to assess? I read online re: color and clarity etc but honestly don’t know enough to tell. Do recall reading before that it’s quite common for Guatemala jade to be passed off as Burmese due to price difference.


I've been curious on this as well and I do recall there are videos (in Chinese) telling you how to look for and avoid the Guatemalan blue jade like the plague (for some reasons aside from scamming), which all said to look for color + clarity as well. Notably that Guatemalan blue has a more foggy look + cotton inclusions, and has a more greenish tint if light's shone behind it compared to Burmese blue water.


----------



## Icyjade

AJadecent Angle said:


> I've been curious on this as well and I do recall there are videos (in Chinese) telling you how to look for and avoid the Guatemalan blue jade like the plague (for some reasons aside from scamming), which all said to look for color + clarity as well. Notably that Guatemalan blue has a more foggy look + cotton inclusions, and has a more greenish tint if light's shone behind it compared to Burmese blue water.



Yeah but I see some Guatemalan blue jade that looks good and frankly similar to mine so maybe? Like:









						Jade Bangle 54.5mm 2.15 Round Shape Green Jadeite - Etsy Singapore
					

This Bangles item by JadeiteRoom has 20 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Hong Kong. Listed on 17 Oct, 2022




					www.etsy.com


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Icyjade said:


> Yeah but I see some Guatemalan blue jade that looks good and frankly similar to mine so maybe? Like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jade Bangle 54.5mm 2.15 Round Shape Green Jadeite - Etsy Singapore
> 
> 
> This Bangles item by JadeiteRoom has 20 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Hong Kong. Listed on 17 Oct, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com


Yeah I personally feel that as long as they look like blue water, then there's really nothing to be concerned about in terms of origins.


----------



## berniechocolate

Icyjade said:


> The cutlet sticks out! But I couldn’t stand wearing anything on my right wrist so I switched it back to my left wrist.
> 
> Top is the lighter side, bottom the darker side. Left is in morning sun, right is in shaded indoor light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5143608



very beautiful . This reminds me of my blue water from HK . Although it’s not from Li Hong . It does makes me wonder about its place of origin, but the seller has said it was 缅蓝。 which translates to blue water jade from Myanmar .

This is under bright windows sill sunlight . Indoors it is much darker .


----------



## berniechocolate

Nothing new . After collecting my princess round blue cert last week  . I decide on a whim I should send other stuff to get them all certified at NGI . Can only do it in batches because certification is costly and time consuming  , but it does gives a peace of mind whether it’s for gifting or for off springs to inherit them in future. 

Glad to find out both are legit .  Certified friend’s imperial green ring on her behalf as well .


----------



## Icyjade

berniechocolate said:


> very beautiful . This reminds me of my blue water from HK . Although it’s not from Li Hong . It does makes me wonder about its place of origin, but the seller has said it was 缅蓝。 which translates to blue water jade from Myanmar .
> 
> This is under bright windows sill sunlight . Indoors it is much darker .
> View attachment 5144631



I think this is the pic that made me crave a blue bangle


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

Ladies, hope you're keeping well! Been a while since I browsed this thread and can see there's lots of yummy photos to catch up on 

I've a slight dilemma and would love your opinions:

I loved my pale lavender jadeite bangle (the one closest to my wrist on the left hand side) so bought another recently. The online photos made the green and lavender seem more vibrant and therefore a bigger contrast to my existing. Upon receiving it, the colour difference is smaller. 

Should I keep both or let go of one?

You can see the new one (bangle on the right) does have a paler whiter colour on the palm up side, and is faintly green on the opposite side. 

I would realistically only wear one bangle at a time as I prefer to wear it on my right arm and not to stack. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Icyjade

ShimmerDreamz said:


> Ladies, hope you're keeping well! Been a while since I browsed this thread and can see there's lots of yummy photos to catch up on
> 
> I've a slight dilemma and would love your opinions:
> 
> I loved my pale lavender jadeite bangle (the one closest to my wrist on the left hand side) so bought another recently. The online photos made the green and lavender seem more vibrant and therefore a bigger contrast to my existing. Upon receiving it, the colour difference is smaller.
> 
> Should I keep both or let go of one?
> 
> You can see the new one (bangle on the right) does have a paler whiter colour on the palm up side, and is faintly green on the opposite side.
> 
> I would realistically only wear one bangle at a time as I prefer to wear it on my right arm and not to stack.
> 
> Thanks!!!



I would return one. You don’t sound like you love both, and there will be others that you will come across and love more next time.


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> very beautiful . This reminds me of my blue water from HK . Although it’s not from Li Hong . It does makes me wonder about its place of origin, but the seller has said it was 缅蓝。 which translates to blue water jade from Myanmar .
> 
> This is under bright windows sill sunlight . Indoors it is much darker .
> View attachment 5144631


Bernie can you post a picture of this indoors.  I would love to see how it looks when it is darker.  It is very beautiful.


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> Nothing new . After collecting my princess round blue cert last week  . I decide on a whim I should send other stuff to get them all certified at NGI . Can only do it in batches because certification is costly and time consuming  , but it does gives a peace of mind whether it’s for gifting or for off springs to inherit them in future.
> 
> Glad to find out both are legit .  Certified friend’s imperial green ring on her behalf as well .
> 
> View attachment 5144634
> View attachment 5144635
> View attachment 5144636
> View attachment 5144637
> View attachment 5144638


I really love this blue bangle.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Since we're in a blue water and icy jade craze currently. I'd like to contribute to mine with one of my favorite carvings as well, landscapes.


----------



## VintageyGirl

CareerMother said:


> Congratulations on your new bangle! It is gorgeous and we are definitely bangle sisters. I think my bangles may have come from the part of the stone on each side of your bangle!
> 
> View attachment 5143812
> View attachment 5143813





berniechocolate said:


> very beautiful . This reminds me of my blue water from HK . Although it’s not from Li Hong . It does makes me wonder about its place of origin, but the seller has said it was 缅蓝。 which translates to blue water jade from Myanmar .
> 
> This is under bright windows sill sunlight . Indoors it is much darker .
> View attachment 5144631





Icyjade said:


> Guess who got a rainbow bubble wrapped delivery today?! I just love the envelope lol.
> 
> View attachment 5141798
> 
> 
> Virtual unpacking time!
> View attachment 5141799
> 
> View attachment 5141800
> 
> 
> 
> Ta-da!
> View attachment 5141801
> 
> 
> I know quite a few fellow jadies got the chameleon bangles from the same stone so hello bangle sisters! My new bluish green bangle has a lighter part and a darker part and looks almost like 2 different bangles depending on which side is visible.
> View attachment 5141802
> 
> 
> Checked with Joey (from Lihong) and she confirmed that it’s of Myanmar origin and also that there are two different bluish-green boulders - one that is darker and less translucent (and I recall with some yellow?) and I think what I’d tried the first time and this other boulder that is lighter color/more translucent.
> 
> For my bangle I actually like the lighter color part more and would have preferred a slightly thicker bangle but Li-Hong has a limited selection of princess round that’s in my size so this one it is.
> 
> Much more pleasant experience with Joey vs my earlier visit and I got to wear the bangle myself so no bruises and didn’t feel violated.
> 
> She didn’t allow me to take pics of the store interior so sorry no extra store/eye candy pics for you ladies.


You ladies are making me feel BLUE (pun intended haha) cos been searching for a nice translucent blue preferably thin oval or Princess bangle but to no avail! The only one in my size at Li Hong is from the darker rock I think and less translucent for my liking. Love all your blue bangles!


----------



## VintageyGirl

Justinewithane said:


> Received my bangle!! Loving the shape, size and color. Thought of keeping it for special occasions but ended up wearing it everyday so I can enjoy it . Even during hiking ! Although I am also now extra mindful of my arm
> 
> View attachment 5140964
> 
> 
> View attachment 5140967


It’s lovely! Glad you love it! I wear my jade bangles on hikes too hehe


----------



## Icyjade

berniechocolate said:


> very beautiful . This reminds me of my blue water from HK . Although it’s not from Li Hong . It does makes me wonder about its place of origin, but the seller has said it was 缅蓝。 which translates to blue water jade from Myanmar .
> 
> This is under bright windows sill sunlight . Indoors it is much darker .
> View attachment 5144631



Your bangle looks super icy. Really love how it looks. Can you share the description for the color on the certificate? 




VintageyGirl said:


> You ladies are making me feel BLUE (pun intended haha) cos been searching for a nice translucent blue preferably thin oval or Princess bangle but to no avail! The only one in my size at Li Hong is from the darker rock I think and less translucent for my liking. Love all your blue bangles!



Hey what size are you? Maybe we can help keep an eye out for you?


----------



## VintageyGirl

Icyjade said:


> Your bangle looks super icy. Really love how it looks. Can you share the description for the color on the certificate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey what size are you? Maybe we can help keep an eye out for you?


Thank you! I’m a size 53+/- in round D. So around 51-52 in Princess.


----------



## SmokieDragon

ShimmerDreamz said:


> Ladies, hope you're keeping well! Been a while since I browsed this thread and can see there's lots of yummy photos to catch up on
> 
> I've a slight dilemma and would love your opinions:
> 
> I loved my pale lavender jadeite bangle (the one closest to my wrist on the left hand side) so bought another recently. The online photos made the green and lavender seem more vibrant and therefore a bigger contrast to my existing. Upon receiving it, the colour difference is smaller.
> 
> Should I keep both or let go of one?
> 
> You can see the new one (bangle on the right) does have a paler whiter colour on the palm up side, and is faintly green on the opposite side.
> 
> I would realistically only wear one bangle at a time as I prefer to wear it on my right arm and not to stack.
> 
> Thanks!!!



I prefer the one closer to your wrist - nicer colour. I think you can keep both and see how it goes if you want to swap them out for variety or in case something happens to the one you are wearing.


----------



## ILoveOrange

vicky ng said:


> I have 4-5 bangles that I had to monkey with to decorate with silver pieces or to glue pieces together. After each project, I usually had to sand the glue off with some abrasive sand paper. That would take off glue but it left my jade in satin finish instead of its original high gloss on the spots I sanded off. Recommend using only 2000 grit paper first and work it down to 800 grit before using 600 grits. If you jump right to 600 grits first, it may give you “too satin to your liking”. Or you can send it out to Allan from jade divers on etsy or several other jade artists who make their own jade beads and pendants. I use his polishing service to improve my satin looking jadeite back to its high gloss and I was pleased with the service



I sent 4 bangles to Allen to polish and soften the inner edges. He did an awesome job. 

They came back so shiny and smooth. The price is really reasonable too. If anyone has a matte or banged up bangle that needs some tender loving care should consider Allen's polishing service.


----------



## jadeitelicious

CareerMother said:


> Congratulations on your new bangle! It is gorgeous and we are definitely bangle sisters. I think my bangles may have come from the part of the stone on each side of your bangle!
> 
> View attachment 5143812
> View attachment 5143813


Hello sister bangles!!! Sharing mine too from li-hong.  Should be the same boulder. Yeah!!


----------



## berniechocolate

Silver Mom said:


> Bernie can you post a picture of this indoors.  I would love to see how it looks when it is darker.  It is very beautiful.






@Silver Mom  here it is when it is more subdued . A deep dark bluish green in doors.



Silver Mom said:


> I really love this blue bangle.



love it too .  I love the princess rounds it fits very well . Thanks sweets !

@Icyjade


do u mean the the sky blue ? I haven’t brought the dark green blue for certifying at Ngi yet . But will do so soon probably week after next when i m free to go down .

if u mean the light sky blue princess round I m wearing in the picture .Ngi certified it as Faint blue green .


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> View attachment 5145832
> 
> 
> @Silver Mom  here it is when it is more subdued . A deep dark bluish green in doors.
> 
> 
> 
> love it too .  I love the princess rounds it fits very well . Thanks sweets !
> 
> @Icyjade
> 
> 
> do u mean the the sky blue ? I haven’t brought the dark green blue for certifying at Ngi yet . But will do so soon probably week after next when i m free to go down .
> 
> if u mean the light sky blue princess round I m wearing in the picture .Ngi certified it as Faint blue green .
> 
> View attachment 5145845
> View attachment 5145848
> View attachment 5145850
> 
> 
> View attachment 5145870


Thank you Bernie.....SOOOOO BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Icyjade

berniechocolate said:


> @Icyjade
> 
> 
> do u mean the the sky blue ? I haven’t brought the dark green blue for certifying at Ngi yet . But will do so soon probably week after next when i m free to go down .
> 
> if u mean the light sky blue princess round I m wearing in the picture .Ngi certified it as Faint blue green .



Yeah I meant the darker blue. I think your dark blue should be certified icy as well? Mine was just translucent which was a bit disappointing as it was stated as highly translucent (which to me is icy) on the website




But on the cert just translucent (so is not icy)



Anyone else had the same experience?


----------



## berniechocolate

Icyjade said:


> Yeah I meant the darker blue. I think your dark blue should be certified icy as well? Mine was just translucent which was a bit disappointing as it was stated as highly translucent (which to me is icy) on the website
> 
> View attachment 5146302
> 
> 
> But on the cert just translucent (so is not icy)
> View attachment 5146303
> 
> 
> Anyone else had the same experience?



Hihi

worry not !  Actually I asked Teacher Zeng ( we call him 老师） ， the gemologist regarding this.

He mentioned before as long as something is intensely colored ,  comparatively with jadeite specimen that’s colorless or much lighter colored .  No matter how translucent it is , it pales in this aspect with icy ( which is usually reserved to term jadeite to the colorless range / lighter shade translucent range . I m trying to recall the mandarin terms he used . When translated it sounds well …. I mean in layman’s term this is as best I can recalled ..

But it doesn’t compromised on the quality of your jade . If Grain size is considered fine to extremely fine . This means you have a piece of jade with compactly stacked aggregates . So fine and solidly packed that it’s very strong . That’s also an indicator of quality . And with high translucence that’s a bonus .

Even my friend’s imperial green . Which is deemed to be highly translucent is not given an icy rating . Not because it suffers in quality .

But in jadeite terminology , 冰种 icy variety usually reserved for the colorless range / lighter shade range .


----------



## berniechocolate

@Icyjade

examples of what would usually get an icy variety rating - more of the light colored or colorless ranges 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Example of what is highly translucent but has intense colors , so it’s graded as highly translucent but not given “ icy variety in cert”

so I think icy just probably refers to the variety where it’s not only good in translucence but has faint color .
But that doesn’t mean that , because it doesn’t get an icy rating it’s not good .


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> @Icyjade
> 
> examples of what would usually get an icy variety rating - more of the light colored or colorless ranges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146375
> View attachment 5146376
> 
> Example of what is highly translucent but has intense colors , so it’s graded as highly translucent but not given “ icy variety in cert”
> 
> so I think icy just probably refers to the variety where it’s not only good in translucence but has faint color .
> But that doesn’t mean that , because it doesn’t get an icy rating it’s not good .
> 
> View attachment 5146379


So are you saying that if a piece of jade were really clear but very vivid in color it would not be called icy?


----------



## berniechocolate

Silver Mom said:


> So are you saying that if a piece of jade were really clear but very vivid in color it would not be called icy?



1) From what I understood from the gemologist.  I think icy variety refers to a particular variety .

Icy in mandarin is exactly that “ 冰种”  Bing Zhong ( canto/ mandarin )

so we haven’t actually seen ice cubes or ice  in any colors , usually do we lol ? It’s usually colorless or if there’s any hint of color . Usually faint.

so for other varieties that are very strong in translucence and clarity but has intense color , maybe that’s why it’s only described  to be highly translucent ? 

From what I understand , icy is itself a variety , similarly to how other terms  are given to other variety of jadeite

eg

such as lavender ( 紫罗兰 zi luo lan in mandarin )  / imperial green（帝王绿 di wang lu) / blue water（蓝水 lan shui) /black chicken Jadeite  ( 乌鸡中 wu ji zhong) / Omphacite ( 墨翠 mo cui ) / Red Yellow jadeite ( 红/黄 翡 hong/guang fei )

2) the term iciness and translucence though are commonly used interchangeably to describe these attributes , when observed in other varieties of jadeite .

although it’s seems more common for gemologist to use the term “ icy variety “ for jadeite that appears to be near colorless .  Having very faint or pale hint of colors that have an appearance close to ice or ice cubes .


----------



## Icyjade

Thanks @berniechocolate ! Really appreciate you taking the time to explain and giving so many examples!

I understand glass/Icy/glutinous/bean to be type based on quality of the material whereas the other terms like 晴水， 蓝水， etc refers to the color, and in some cases the quality as well as some terms are used to describe jadeite that are a combination of specific color and quality.

In any case I do feel much better hearing from you and I will try to ask Mr Zeng as well next time I go cert something.

Your bangle does seem to be more blue and icy than mine for sure and you have such beautiful pieces. Pls post more pretty pics for us to admire.


----------



## Icyjade

Dug my tourmaline ring out from storage to match the bangle and super loved how it looked today…

At home before leaving the house to run errands…



In the car…



While waiting for kids’ enrichment class to end…



While waiting for another enrichment class to start…



In the mall…


----------



## berniechocolate

Icyjade said:


> Thanks @berniechocolate ! Really appreciate you taking the time to explain and giving so many examples!
> 
> I understand glass/Icy/glutinous/bean to be type based on quality of the material whereas the other terms like 晴水， 蓝水， etc refers to the color, and in some cases the quality as well as some terms are used to describe jadeite that are a combination of specific color and quality.
> 
> In any case I do feel much better hearing from you and I will try to ask Mr Zeng as well next time I go cert something.
> 
> Your bangle does seem to be more blue and icy than mine for sure and you have such beautiful pieces. Pls post more pretty pics for us to admire.



I do think that my dark blue green will also received the same description as yours . It will be probably just good translucency but don’t think he will put icy variety there . Because it’s rather intensely colored eg dark blue green. 

No worries ! Happy to discuss ! It’s just that after going to him for half a decade .  Notice a pattern in some of the descriptive vocabulary he uses for various variety of jadeite . I m still trying to digest . 



Icyjade said:


> Dug my tourmaline ring out from storage to match the bangle and super loved how it looked today…
> 
> At home before leaving the house to run errands…
> View attachment 5146457
> 
> 
> In the car…
> View attachment 5146458
> 
> 
> While waiting for kids’ enrichment class to end…
> View attachment 5146459
> 
> 
> While waiting for another enrichment class to start…
> View attachment 5146460
> 
> 
> In the mall…
> View attachment 5146461



This is so beautiful ! The blue water is indeed a beautiful chameleon that goes from deep green to a beautiful translucent lake green under the lights . Emerald shade tourmaline is an awesome match to it ! Very ravishing effect .


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> 1) From what I understood from the gemologist.  I think icy variety refers to a particular variety .
> 
> Icy in mandarin is exactly that “ 冰种”  Bing Zhong ( canto/ mandarin )
> 
> so we haven’t actually seen ice cubes or ice  in any colors , usually do we lol ? It’s usually colorless or if there’s any hint of color . Usually faint.
> 
> so for other varieties that are very strong in translucence and clarity but has intense color , maybe that’s why it’s only described  to be highly translucent ?
> 
> From what I understand , icy is itself a variety , similarly to how other terms  are given to other variety of jadeite
> 
> eg
> 
> such as lavender ( 紫罗兰 zi luo lan in mandarin )  / imperial green（帝王绿 di wang lu) / blue water（蓝水 lan shui) /black chicken Jadeite  ( 乌鸡中 wu ji zhong) / Omphacite ( 墨翠 mo cui ) / Red Yellow jadeite ( 红/黄 翡 hong/guang fei )
> 
> 2) the term iciness and translucence though are commonly used interchangeably to describe these attributes , when observed in other varieties of jadeite .
> 
> although it’s seems more common for gemologist to use the term “ icy variety “ for jadeite that appears to be near colorless .  Having very faint or pale hint of colors that have an appearance close to ice or ice cubes .


Oh Bernie, thank you.  No wonder when I asked my jeweler Alice about icy jade she said it usually applies to white or near colorless and that intense colors are not usually called icy.  I understand now from your very detailed explanation.  Thank you for taking the time to explain.  Now I understand.


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> 1) From what I understood from the gemologist.  I think icy variety refers to a particular variety .
> 
> Icy in mandarin is exactly that “ 冰种”  Bing Zhong ( canto/ mandarin )
> 
> so we haven’t actually seen ice cubes or ice  in any colors , usually do we lol ? It’s usually colorless or if there’s any hint of color . Usually faint.
> 
> so for other varieties that are very strong in translucence and clarity but has intense color , maybe that’s why it’s only described  to be highly translucent ?
> 
> From what I understand , icy is itself a variety , similarly to how other terms  are given to other variety of jadeite
> 
> eg
> 
> such as lavender ( 紫罗兰 zi luo lan in mandarin )  / imperial green（帝王绿 di wang lu) / blue water（蓝水 lan shui) /black chicken Jadeite  ( 乌鸡中 wu ji zhong) / Omphacite ( 墨翠 mo cui ) / Red Yellow jadeite ( 红/黄 翡 hong/guang fei )
> 
> 2) the term iciness and translucence though are commonly used interchangeably to describe these attributes , when observed in other varieties of jadeite .
> 
> although it’s seems more common for gemologist to use the term “ icy variety “ for jadeite that appears to be near colorless .  Having very faint or pale hint of colors that have an appearance close to ice or ice cubes .


P.S.  YOU are the best!


----------



## Juju:)

berniechocolate said:


> 1) From what I understood from the gemologist.  I think icy variety refers to a particular variety .
> 
> Icy in mandarin is exactly that “ 冰种”  Bing Zhong ( canto/ mandarin )
> 
> so we haven’t actually seen ice cubes or ice  in any colors , usually do we lol ? It’s usually colorless or if there’s any hint of color . Usually faint.
> 
> so for other varieties that are very strong in translucence and clarity but has intense color , maybe that’s why it’s only described  to be highly translucent ?
> 
> From what I understand , icy is itself a variety , similarly to how other terms  are given to other variety of jadeite
> 
> eg
> 
> such as lavender ( 紫罗兰 zi luo lan in mandarin )  / imperial green（帝王绿 di wang lu) / blue water（蓝水 lan shui) /black chicken Jadeite  ( 乌鸡中 wu ji zhong) / Omphacite ( 墨翠 mo cui ) / Red Yellow jadeite ( 红/黄 翡 hong/guang fei )
> 
> 2) the term iciness and translucence though are commonly used interchangeably to describe these attributes , when observed in other varieties of jadeite .
> 
> although it’s seems more common for gemologist to use the term “ icy variety “ for jadeite that appears to be near colorless .  Having very faint or pale hint of colors that have an appearance close to ice or ice cubes .


This was very educational! Thank you for taking the time to share this with us!


----------



## berniechocolate

Silver Mom said:


> P.S.  YOU are the best!





Juju:smile: said:


> This was very educational! Thank you for taking the time to share this with us!



Just sharing yeah !!! Lol “paid too much school fees “ from trips to the gemologist and buying stuff in the past that has issues .  Expensive lessons .  But lovely sharing in this group so we know what’s out there and we can enjoy each other’s jades vicariously !


----------



## berniechocolate

AJadecent Angle said:


> Since we're in a blue water and icy jade craze currently. I'd like to contribute to mine with one of my favorite carvings as well, landscapes.
> View attachment 5145242
> View attachment 5145243



The carvings are amazing .  I sometimes wonder if cravers get a headache carving the minute details on extensively carved items . The details are so fine and tiny . Work of art.


----------



## ILoveOrange

Icyjade said:


> Dug my tourmaline ring out from storage to match the bangle and super loved how it looked today…
> 
> At home before leaving the house to run errands…
> View attachment 5146457
> 
> 
> In the car…
> View attachment 5146458
> 
> 
> While waiting for kids’ enrichment class to end…
> View attachment 5146459
> 
> 
> While waiting for another enrichment class to start…
> View attachment 5146460
> 
> 
> In the mall…
> View attachment 5146461



Ong. I love your tourmaline ring! It is so vibrant!


----------



## Justinewithane

Juju:smile: said:


> Thanks J! Do you mind sharing which vendor you got this beauty from? Not to many vendors seem to carry narrower widths.


Hi again! Sorry for the late reply had a crazy Busy week with work. I got mine from a reseller who got it from a physical Shop called the jade museum in KL, Malaysia . But In my search for slimmer widths and smaller sizes, i found some  Online options too that have good reviews and seem legit for grade a . here are some you can check out house9jade on singapore carousel . And aa.energ on Instagram . Perhaps others here would also have recommendations


----------



## SmokieDragon

Justinewithane said:


> the jade museum in KL, Malaysia



Once this lockdown is over, I'd like to visit this place


----------



## Juju:)

Justinewithane said:


> Hi again! Sorry for the late reply had a crazy Busy week with work. I got mine from a reseller who got it from a physical Shop called the jade museum in KL, Malaysia . But In my search for slimmer widths and smaller sizes, i found some  Online options too that have good reviews and seem legit for grade a . here are some you can check out house9jade on singapore carousel . And aa.energ on Instagram . Perhaps others here would also have recommendations


No worries J. Thanks for the info!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

berniechocolate said:


> The carvings are amazing .  I sometimes wonder if cravers get a headache carving the minute details on extensively carved items . The details are so fine and tiny . Work of art.


Right?! Also, I'm pretty sure carvers are often paid quite alot for their work especially since they're working on something where every stroke will have an affect on how the jade looks and can't be changed once the dremel's touched the jade, that and they also have to compete with machine carvings just so they can differentiate themselves via minute details + use scrap materials to turn what people normally consider trash into (quite literally) a work of art.


----------



## SmokieDragon

First time I’m holding these green jadeite rings up to the light


----------



## SmokieDragon

Green jadeite pendant today and my bluish green jadeite bangle


----------



## Chloe BB

SmokieDragon said:


> Green jadeite pendant today and my bluish green jadeite bangle
> 
> View attachment 5148895
> 
> 
> View attachment 5148896
> 
> 
> View attachment 5148897


Wow the bangle is gorgeous.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Chloe BB said:


> Wow the bangle is gorgeous.



Thanks so much!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Finally settled on the little green nephrite beads to take the place of the little wooden ones. I do wish I could find some beads that match a bit better, but these aren’t too bad


----------



## Juju:)

Cyanide Rose said:


> Finally settled on the little green nephrite beads to take the place of the little wooden ones. I do wish I could find some beads that match a bit better, but these aren’t too bad
> 
> View attachment 5150240
> 
> 
> View attachment 5150241


It looks beautiful! I like how the round beads complement the other beads.


----------



## Silver Mom

Cyanide Rose said:


> Finally settled on the little green nephrite beads to take the place of the little wooden ones. I do wish I could find some beads that match a bit better, but these aren’t too bad
> 
> View attachment 5150240
> 
> 
> View attachment 5150241


Really great match to me.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Juju:smile: said:


> It looks beautiful! I like how the round beads complement the other beads.


Thanks so much Juju


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silver Mom said:


> Really great match to me.


Thank you so much SM ☺️


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Alright I'm in abit of a dilemma and need help from you jadies. 2 of my jade piece got some seemingly deep dye stains that weren't there when I purchased them and was wondering how effective vinegar + hot water w/ soap solution is with cleaning dye stains that may have been left for a seemingly long time, and if the structural integrity won't be affected (knowing vinegar is just diluted acetic acid, just to be sure that I'm not harming my pieces of course).
Thanks in advance!


----------



## berniechocolate

AJadecent Angle said:


> Alright I'm in abit of a dilemma and need help from you jadies. 2 of my jade piece got some seemingly deep dye stains that weren't there when I purchased them and was wondering how effective vinegar + hot water w/ soap solution is with cleaning dye stains that may have been left for a seemingly long time, and if the structural integrity won't be affected (knowing vinegar is just diluted acetic acid, just to be sure that I'm not harming my pieces of course).
> Thanks in advance!



I m not so sure if vinegar is good . Acidic ?

what do you mean by dye stains? Are the jade dyed?

I had a friend who bought a lavender she thought was intensely colored . Brought to gemologist and while it’s grade A , she was told that 抛光粉 polishing powder was used to polish the jade to make it look more “ purple “

Though it technically doesn’t change the structure of it being grade A . As the polish powder is only on the surface . The gemologist refuse to grade it as Grade A . Because there’s intentional attempt to delude any potential buyer / collector .

The intense color is not how the bangle naturally looks and will fade over time . And if anyone get it , they would be deceived into paying a possibly higher price for a lower value lavender. They will only realized this later when the color wears off .

Now this is what I like about the gemologist at Nanyang . They are very conscientious and will only tell u the truth if your item can be graded as A ( natural & free from treatment ) . They will not risk their repute , since the business is independent of gem selling . But to give an ethical review of the item you bought .

So my friend returned the bangle . The seller refunded her the total and put the Bangle in boiling water for awhile to get rid of the powder . The seller claims she’s not aware of this as she’s gotten the bangles from an unscrupulous supplier ? 

I m not too sure how you can get yours off . Maybe try soaking in water ?  Vinegar sounds too a little too harsh.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

berniechocolate said:


> I m not so sure if vinegar is good . Acidic ?
> 
> what do you mean by dye stains? Are the jade dyed?
> 
> I had a friend who bought a lavender she thought was intensely colored . Brought to gemologist and while it’s grade A , she was told that 抛光粉 polishing powder was used to polish the jade to make it look more “ purple “
> 
> Though it technically doesn’t change the structure of it being grade A . As the polish powder is only on the surface . The gemologist refuse to grade it as Grade A . Because there’s intentional attempt to delude any potential buyer / collector .
> 
> The intense color is not how the bangle naturally looks and will fade over time . And if anyone get it , they would be deceived into paying a possibly higher price for a lower value lavender. They will only realized this later when the color wears off .
> 
> Now this is what I like about the gemologist at Nanyang . They are very conscientious and will only tell u the truth if your item can be graded as A ( natural & free from treatment ) . They will not risk their repute , since the business is independent of gem selling . But to give an ethical review of the item you bought .
> 
> So my friend returned the bangle . The seller refunded her the total and put the Bangle in boiling water for awhile to get rid of the powder . The seller claims she’s not aware of this as she’s gotten the bangles from an unscrupulous supplier ?
> 
> I m not too sure how you can get yours off . Maybe try soaking in water ?  Vinegar sounds too a little too harsh.


Yeah, it definitely isn’t polishing powder, it’s some sort of pink residue that’s stuck onto the surface and penetrated into the cracks, but it’s very stubborn to get off as a result, I diluted it with distilled vinegar (5% acetic + 95% water type) with hot tap water + soap mixed together and seemed to have removed it slightly after it sat for 15-20 minutes, but it’s still noticeable if looked closely. Worse is I don’t even know what type of stain it is or where it came from.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

AJadecent Angle said:


> Alright I'm in abit of a dilemma and need help from you jadies. 2 of my jade piece got some seemingly deep dye stains that weren't there when I purchased them and was wondering how effective vinegar + hot water w/ soap solution is with cleaning dye stains that may have been left for a seemingly long time, and if the structural integrity won't be affected (knowing vinegar is just diluted acetic acid, just to be sure that I'm not harming my pieces of course).
> Thanks in advance!





AJadecent Angle said:


> Alright I'm in abit of a dilemma and need help from you jadies. 2 of my jade piece got some seemingly deep dye stains that weren't there when I purchased them and was wondering how effective vinegar + hot water w/ soap solution is with cleaning dye stains that may have been left for a seemingly long time, and if the structural integrity won't be affected (knowing vinegar is just diluted acetic acid, just to be sure that I'm not harming my pieces of course).
> Thanks in advance!


Maybe it was dye from what it was sitting on? My go to for everything is soaking in baby oil lol. I do remember a suggestion in the past about using acetone on grade A pieces only to remove polishing powder. I’m not sure it that would work for your piece but that is all I can remember being used to remove stuff from jade.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Cyanide Rose said:


> Maybe it was dye from what it was sitting on? My go to for everything is soaking in baby oil lol. I do remember a suggestion in the past about using acetone on grade A pieces only to remove polishing powder. I’m not sure it that would work for your piece but that is all I can remember being used to remove stuff from jade.


Yeah most likely would be whatever dye the jade’s been sitting on (which to be honest could be anything of cloth material thinking about it again). Also I’m the same to with dunking my precious pet rocks into baby oil 
Also I could use acetone as well but that would definitely result in my pieces still looking like a vampire just decided to do his way with my pieces, and I can’t rely myself with waxing it since I know I would mess it up somehow.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

AJadecent Angle said:


> Yeah most likely would be whatever dye the jade’s been sitting on (which to be honest could be anything of cloth material thinking about it again). Also I’m the same to with dunking my precious pet rocks into baby oil
> Also I could use acetone as well but that would definitely result in my pieces still looking like a vampire just decided to do his way with my pieces, and I can’t rely myself with waxing it since I know I would mess it up somehow.


LOL I completely understand  I practiced on some slabs before I felt comfortable doing it. Hopefully you find something that works for you.


----------



## ILoveOrange

Cyanide Rose said:


> Finally settled on the little green nephrite beads to take the place of the little wooden ones. I do wish I could find some beads that match a bit better, but these aren’t too bad
> 
> View attachment 5150240
> 
> 
> View attachment 5150241



They match perfectly!


----------



## ILoveOrange

I think that if it is a recent stain, it should be easier to remove with just regular cleaning products. I don't know, but if it's still stubbornly clinging on, I suspect it may have been there to start with when you purchased the bangle which has now revealed itself after you've worn it for some time. I don't know much, but that's what I think.


----------



## jelliedfeels

Im sorry about your bangle @*AJadecent Angle *
I’m new to this so I don’t know but I’d keep buffing it with a cloth.
 Can you get a refund?


----------



## Lillianlm

Hi all! I am new to this thread and am hoping that someone can give me some information about a jade pendant.
My husband and I went to China about 8 years ago on a Viking tour, which stopped at a government owned jade factory/store. We were assured that all the jade items were of good quality, but I do wonder. I have no paperwork this item. Extra points if anyone can confirm the writing in the middle of the donut - I was told it says ‘compassion’ or something close to that. I appreciate any and all information that you can share with me.


----------



## xincinsin

Lillianlm said:


> Hi all! I am new to this thread and am hoping that someone can give me some information about a jade pendant.
> My husband and I went to China about 8 years ago on a Viking tour, which stopped at a government owned jade factory/store. We were assured that all the jade items were of good quality, but I do wonder. I have no paperwork this item. Extra points if anyone can confirm the writing in the middle of the donut - I was told it says ‘compassion’ or something close to that. I appreciate any and all information that you can share with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5152189
> View attachment 5152190


The character in the middle of the donut is 福 pronounced "fu" and means good fortune.


----------



## VintageyGirl

Cyanide Rose said:


> Finally settled on the little green nephrite beads to take the place of the little wooden ones. I do wish I could find some beads that match a bit better, but these aren’t too bad
> 
> View attachment 5150240
> 
> 
> View attachment 5150241


That’s lovely CR! Thanks for the great shot of your nephrite. Now I can clearly see the diff between nephrite and jadeite cos I haven’t seen nephrite IRL before!


----------



## VintageyGirl

Hi Jadies, anyone wears a solid gold bangle with their jade bangle 24/7? Does the jade scratch the gold, jade being harder, and does the gold clang against the jade too much causing “damage”? Thinking of getting a Cartier love bracelet (slim version) which will prob be worn 24/7 but I also always wear a jade bangle 24/7! Appreciate your advice!


----------



## berniechocolate

Icy white with jadeite beads of various shades. Wearing them after they been oiled in baby oil and given a soak in water .


----------



## berniechocolate

VintageyGirl said:


> Hi Jadies, anyone wears a solid gold bangle with their jade bangle 24/7? Does the jade scratch the gold, jade being harder, and does the gold clang against the jade too much causing “damage”? Thinking of getting a Cartier love bracelet (slim version) which will prob be worn 24/7 but I also always wear a jade bangle 24/7! Appreciate your advice!



I did wear one that way but with a gold bracelet . No scratches at all . I think jadeite is very hard and don’t easily scratched .  As long as the bracelet isn’t very sharp and too heavy .

This round princess below  is a black jadeite .
	

		
			
		

		
	





I have Edwards black nephrite bangle from Allan Sephar made before , and there are scratches even for normal wearing without wearing them with bracelets , just on its own from daily wear & tear .

Jadeite is harder . Less likely to scratch . But not as tough as nephrite . If bang jade against stuff , cracks are more likely .

Nephrite is tougher due to its interwoven fiber . Less likely to crack when encountering brute blunt force , however it’s softer easier to scratch .
These are my observations


----------



## VintageyGirl

berniechocolate said:


> Icy white with jadeite beads of various shades. Wearing them after they been oiled in baby oil and given a soak in water .
> 
> View attachment 5152807





berniechocolate said:


> I did wear one that way but with a gold bracelet . No scratches at all . I think jadeite is very hard and don’t easily scratched .  As long as the bracelet isn’t very sharp and too heavy .
> 
> This round princess below  is a black jadeite .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5152832
> 
> 
> 
> I have Edwards black nephrite bangle from Allan Sephar made before , and there are scratches even for normal wearing without wearing them with bracelets , just on its own from daily wear & tear .
> 
> Jadeite is harder . Less likely to scratch . But not as tough as nephrite . If bang jade against stuff , cracks are more likely .
> 
> Nephrite is tougher due to its interwoven fiber . Less likely to crack when encountering brute blunt force , however it’s softer easier to scratch .
> These are my observations


Thank you Bernie! Wow those candy colour beads are so pretty!! I hv never seen colours like these before. You do hv the prettiest jades! Drool


----------



## SmokieDragon

Lillianlm said:


> Hi all! I am new to this thread and am hoping that someone can give me some information about a jade pendant.
> My husband and I went to China about 8 years ago on a Viking tour, which stopped at a government owned jade factory/store. We were assured that all the jade items were of good quality, but I do wonder. I have no paperwork this item. Extra points if anyone can confirm the writing in the middle of the donut - I was told it says ‘compassion’ or something close to that. I appreciate any and all information that you can share with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5152189
> View attachment 5152190




The gold shape at the top of your pendant is called a mystic knot. It's a symbol for longevity and eternity. I'm a big fan of mystic knots and have quite a few in jadeite and also one in white gold and diamonds but definitely not one combined in this way with a donut. I think the donut is supposed to symbolise protection. I'm also a fan of donuts


----------



## Lillianlm

SmokieDragon said:


> The gold shape at the top of your pendant is called a mystic knot. It's a symbol for longevity and eternity. I'm a big fan of mystic knots and have quite a few in jadeite and also one in white gold and diamonds but definitely not one combined in this way with a donut. I think the donut is supposed to symbolise protection. I'm also a fan of donuts



Thank you! Can you shed any light on the quality of the jade (or is this jadeite) itself? I was told that the bright, bold green color was desirable, but I don’t know if I was just getting a salesperson’s pitch.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Lillianlm said:


> Thank you! Can you shed any light on the quality of the jade (or is this jadeite) itself? I was told that the bright, bold green color was desirable, but I don’t know if I was just getting a salesperson’s pitch.



I think this is apple green so it is quite a desirable colour and would be a desirable jadeite piece if it were untreated Grade A jadeite. The only way to be sure is to send it for testing by a reputable lab. To be honest, I have never actually sent pieces for testing because either the jeweller sent it for testing or I bought the pieces from a seller that others have spoken highly of and hence, I didn't see the need for testing. Sorry I can't be more helpful


----------



## berniechocolate

VintageyGirl said:


> Thank you Bernie! Wow those candy colour beads are so pretty!! I hv never seen colours like these before. You do hv the prettiest jades! Drool



hello , thanks sweetheart . It’s just different variety of jadeite beads ( yellow / green lavender and glutinous white ) strung together . I m abit too rainbow-y for my own good . Love the candy shades .

I saw a bracelet on li - hong . Trying not to get tempted . The orange and blue looks delicious but likely not so good for my wallet


----------



## VintageyGirl

berniechocolate said:


> hello , thanks sweetheart . It’s just different variety of jadeite beads ( yellow / green lavender and glutinous white ) strung together . I m abit too rainbow-y for my own good . Love the candy shades .
> 
> I saw a bracelet on li - hong . Trying not to get tempted . The orange and blue looks delicious but likely not so good for my wallet



This is special looking indeed. But your rainbow candy one is still nicer IMO! Haha


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> hello , thanks sweetheart . It’s just different variety of jadeite beads ( yellow / green lavender and glutinous white ) strung together . I m abit too rainbow-y for my own good . Love the candy shades .
> 
> I saw a bracelet on li - hong . Trying not to get tempted . The orange and blue looks delicious but likely not so good for my wallet



Bernie, what kind of variety are these jadeite beads?  I love them and the colors are so delicate.  The lavender, yellow and green look like candy drops.  PRETTY!  Where did you get them?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

ILoveOrange said:


> They match perfectly!


Thanks so much ILO


----------



## Cyanide Rose

VintageyGirl said:


> That’s lovely CR! Thanks for the great shot of your nephrite. Now I can clearly see the diff between nephrite and jadeite cos I haven’t seen nephrite IRL before!


You’re so welcome ☺️ Sorry I missed this, we have had terrible weather for days and we lost electricity for hours… ugh. You should try a small piece like a pendant, if you just want to see what it feels like


----------



## Cyanide Rose

VintageyGirl said:


> Hi Jadies, anyone wears a solid gold bangle with their jade bangle 24/7? Does the jade scratch the gold, jade being harder, and does the gold clang against the jade too much causing “damage”? Thinking of getting a Cartier love bracelet (slim version) which will prob be worn 24/7 but I also always wear a jade bangle 24/7! Appreciate your advice!


Hi VG  I wear a white gold diamond tennis bracelet with my bangles and beads almost daily. The diamonds are half bezel set on the top and the bottom, so they are not exposed to the nephrite at all. I have never had any damage done to my jade from my bracelet. If I look at it through a loupe, I can see a random line in the color of the gold on my nephrite bangle but it washes off pretty easy or a soak in baby oil will loosen it and it wipes right off. I do not hear any crashing at all. For me it makes this beautiful chime that I enjoy hearing


----------



## Silver Mom

Couldn't make it to the Olympics..... So I made my own.  LOL


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Silver Mom said:


> Couldn't make it to the Olympics..... So I made my own.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5155197


Nice! ❤️ It ☺️


----------



## Juju:)

Silver Mom said:


> Couldn't make it to the Olympics..... So I made my own.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5155197


OMG! You have such a beautiful collection! Love the rich colors!


----------



## VintageyGirl

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi VG  I wear a white gold diamond tennis bracelet with my bangles and beads almost daily. The diamonds are half bezel set on the top and the bottom, so they are not exposed to the nephrite at all. I have never had any damage done to my jade from my bracelet. If I look at it through a loupe, I can see a random line in the color of the gold on my nephrite bangle but it washes off pretty easy or a soak in baby oil will loosen it and it wipes right off. I do not hear any crashing at all. For me it makes this beautiful chime that I enjoy hearing


Thank you CR! Will update if I do get the bangle/s


----------



## SmokieDragon

Silver Mom said:


> Couldn't make it to the Olympics..... So I made my own.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5155197



I prefer your version of the Olympics that the actual one haha! Gorgeous!


----------



## Work_For_Purse

hi, i am newbie to this Jade bracelet stuff.  I have seen the pink ones and other colors as well.  Can you educate me how to find out about where to get and what to look for??


----------



## VintageyGirl

Work_For_Purse said:


> hi, i am newbie to this Jade bracelet stuff.  I have seen the pink ones and other colors as well.  Can you educate me how to find out about where to get and what to look for??


Hi! Welcome to jade world! Hehe. I’m a relative newbie too compared to all the veterans on this thread. I learnt so much from everyone by reading the thread obsessively from the beginning. 100s pages of posts and sharing by everyone plus gorgeous photos of jade is really fun and educational!
Sone key pointers would be:
1 Grade A jade is the best. Untreated. 
2.Translucency and grain structure - highly translucent and very fine grains make jade more valuable
3. Colour. Green is regarded as most desirable tho other shades are beautiful and have their own character
4. Jadeite vs Nephrite 
5. Princess round vs Flat D vs Oval are some cutting options for bangles 
The more experienced Jadies would be able to advise further. Enjoy the adventure!


----------



## VintageyGirl

My new bracelets with my fav jade bangle  ! Pix taken at the store. I haven’t worn them out IRL yet. Hope they work together and don’t knock each other too much! I’m still tossing between the slim vs regular versions of the bracelets. I got both the RG JUC and YG Love in slim versions… I will prob keep them but will mull for a couple of days haha.


----------



## VintageyGirl

Silver Mom said:


> Couldn't make it to the Olympics..... So I made my own.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5155197


Love the red and yellow the most! You deserve a gold medal for most beautiful coloured bangles and most creative display!


----------



## berniechocolate

Silver Mom said:


> Bernie, what kind of variety are these jadeite beads?  I love them and the colors are so delicate.  The lavender, yellow and green look like candy drops.  PRETTY!  Where did you get them?



Just jadeite beads of various color put together . Not unlike our bangles in different shades variety.  Just that after cutting bangles . Some part of the left over in the middle will be used to make pendants or beads.  

It’s from my hk seller .  I wanted something colorful so I ask her if she could put together Jadeite beads in different variety ( etc green , yellows , white and lavender  .) It’s not the most translucent. More of semi translucent “



Silver Mom said:


> Couldn't make it to the Olympics..... So I made my own.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5155197



you are so creative ! This looks so cool ! 



VintageyGirl said:


> My new bracelets with my fav jade bangle  ! Pix taken at the store. I haven’t worn them out IRL yet. Hope they work together and don’t knock each other too much! I’m still tossing between the slim vs regular versions of the bracelets. I got both the RG JUC and YG Love in slim versions… I will prob keep them but will mull for a couple of days haha.




the love bangle and juc are the most timeless design.  They ‘d work fantastically well with the jade bangles !


----------



## Work_For_Purse

VintageyGirl said:


> Hi! Welcome to jade world! Hehe. I’m a relative newbie too compared to all the veterans on this thread. I learnt so much from everyone by reading the thread obsessively from the beginning. 100s pages of posts and sharing by everyone plus gorgeous photos of jade is really fun and educational!
> Sone key pointers would be:
> 1 Grade A jade is the best. Untreated.
> 2.Translucency and grain structure - highly translucent and very fine grains make jade more valuable
> 3. Colour. Green is regarded as most desirable tho other shades are beautiful and have their own character
> 4. Jadeite vs Nephrite
> 5. Princess round vs Flat D vs Oval are some cutting options for bangles
> The more experienced Jadies would be able to advise further. Enjoy the adventure!



thank you for warm welcome  i will try to read this and do some research to get educated.

thank you!


----------



## Silver Mom

VintageyGirl said:


> Love the red and yellow the most! You deserve a gold medal for most beautiful coloured bangles and most creative display!


Thank you VG.  Wish we could have gone to the Olympics.  LOL


----------



## Silver Mom

Don't know why but this was a double post.


----------



## Silver Mom

Work_For_Purse said:


> thank you for warm welcome  i will try to read this and do some research to get educated.
> 
> thank you!


Welcome Work.  The people on this thread are the nicest and most helpful people around.  You will learn a lot from them.  I have and enjoy getting even more jade sisters.  Welcome to the club.


----------



## Silver Mom

berniechocolate said:


> Just jadeite beads of various color put together . Not unlike our bangles in different shades variety.  Just that after cutting bangles . Some part of the left over in the middle will be used to make pendants or beads.
> 
> It’s from my hk seller .  I wanted something colorful so I ask her if she could put together Jadeite beads in different variety ( etc green , yellows , white and lavender  .) It’s not the most translucent. More of semi translucent “


I truly love them.  They also look fabulous on you.  What a great idea you had there to have her make them for you.  They look translucent enough for me.  That is what makes their color so stunning.  LOVE LOVE LOVE them.


----------



## Cool Breeze

VintageyGirl said:


> Hi! Welcome to jade world! Hehe. I’m a relative newbie too compared to all the veterans on this thread. I learnt so much from everyone by reading the thread obsessively from the beginning. 100s pages of posts and sharing by everyone plus gorgeous photos of jade is really fun and educational!
> Sone key pointers would be:
> 1 Grade A jade is the best. Untreated.
> 2.Translucency and grain structure - highly translucent and very fine grains make jade more valuable
> 3. Colour. Green is regarded as most desirable tho other shades are beautiful and have their own character
> 4. Jadeite vs Nephrite
> 5. Princess round vs Flat D vs Oval are some cutting options for bangles
> The more experienced Jadies would be able to advise further. Enjoy the adventure!


Excellent summation!  I have been following this thread for over a year but my head starts to explode when you wonderful jadies start talking “glutinous” grain, etc.  Frankly, you can’t go wrong picking out something that matches what other people have shown on this thread.  I really believe this is the thread for connoisseurs.  I’m so in awe of all your photos.


----------



## raptorgrin

Hi! I’ve been a lurker for ages, but I don’t post because I’m really bad at taking pictures of my wrists. These are my two everyday ones

Does anyone know where to buy open cuff style bangles? Where they’re like a rigid C, so you can slip your wrist through the opening and then rotate it in place?

I can’t find any online, but maybe I’m searching the wrong term?


----------



## AJadecent Angle

raptorgrin said:


> Hi! I’ve been a lurker for ages, but I don’t post because I’m really bad at taking pictures of my wrists. These are my two everyday ones
> 
> Does anyone know where to buy open cuff style bangles? Where they’re like a rigid C, so you can slip your wrist through the opening and then rotate it in place?
> 
> I can’t find any online, but maybe I’m searching the wrong term?
> 
> View attachment 5156782


Welcome! Also yes I understand what you're saying. Those are indeed hard to find for some reason, but I do know an Etsy seller by TheJadeMine who has 3 currently that are open cuff bangles being at quite high price point. It's definitely worth checking out though since it's one of the more higher quality Siberian nephrites (vivid green + lack of black dots being the iron mineral inclusions present in the 3 cuff bangles linked below)
Link 1
Link 2
Link 3


----------



## raptorgrin

AJadecent Angle said:


> Welcome! Also yes I understand what you're saying. Those are indeed hard to find for some reason, but I do know an Etsy seller by TheJadeMine who has 3 currently that are open cuff bangles being at quite high price point. It's definitely worth checking out though since it's one of the more higher quality Siberian nephrites (vivid green + lack of black dots being the iron mineral inclusions present in the 3 cuff bangles linked below)
> Link 1
> Link 2
> Link 3



Thanks for the links! Alas, I already looked at theirs(I have ordered from them a few times) and the first 2 at least say "very small cuff opening that you cannot slide your hand in from". They are beautiful, though.  I want the cuff style so I can wear a wider one that fits closer to my wrist(53mm ish).


----------



## Icyjade

VintageyGirl said:


> Thank you! I’m a size 53+/- in round D. So around 51-52 in Princess.



Just saw this on Ig story. Is 53 so a bit bigger than what u were looking for but just in case:


----------



## VintageyGirl

Icyjade said:


> Just saw this on Ig story. Is 53 so a bit bigger than what u were looking for but just in case:
> View attachment 5156976


Thank you! Looks very nice. I follow them too after you recommended the last time. But I find it hard to communicate to them in Chinese. And also prefer to see it in person especially for expensive pieces. Have you had experience buying from them or anyone else without seeing the piece first?


----------



## SmokieDragon

VintageyGirl said:


> Thank you! Looks very nice. I follow them too after you recommended the last time. But I find it hard to communicate to them in Chinese. And also prefer to see it in person especially for expensive pieces. Have you had experience buying from them or anyone else without seeing the piece first?



I have written to them in English. They wrote back in Chinese. So I said don’t understand. Replies came back in English haha. But I totally understand when you say they are expensive to buy unseen. Nearly all my bangles are bought online (except for 2) but quite inexpensive comparatively.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Celadon nephrite is here! The long search is over. No sunny pics today though


----------



## VintageyGirl

SmokieDragon said:


> I have written to them in English. They wrote back in Chinese. So I said don’t understand. Replies came back in English haha. But I totally understand when you say they are expensive to buy unseen. Nearly all my bangles are bought online (except for 2) but quite inexpensive comparatively.


Normally I can read Chinese but this is HK Chinese so the script is the traditional one which I don’t fully get. And the way they write is also different. Guess it’s mainly spoken Cantonese written out which is diff from Mandarin haha. That’s what I think anyway. But they do have gorgeous pieces!


----------



## VintageyGirl

SmokieDragon said:


> Celadon nephrite is here! The long search is over. No sunny pics today though
> 
> View attachment 5157313


Congrats! Gorgeous celadon and stack! Is that a Cartier trinity bracelet? I’m into Cartier lately as you can tell lol. Take sunny pix when you can!


----------



## SmokieDragon

VintageyGirl said:


> Congrats! Gorgeous celadon and stack! Is that a Cartier trinity bracelet? I’m into Cartier lately as you can tell lol. Take sunny pix when you can!



Thanks so much! Yes, it's a Cartier Trinity which I bought online since the lockdown here means that the boutique is closed. Hope to go to the boutique soon. So far my pieces have all been online purchases since I started being interested in their jewellery during this lockdown haha. I will try to take sunny pics tomorrow


----------



## VintageyGirl

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! Yes, it's a Cartier Trinity which I bought online since the lockdown here means that the boutique is closed. Hope to go to the boutique soon. So far my pieces have all been online purchases since I started being interested in their jewellery during this lockdown haha. I will try to take sunny pics tomorrow


I know right! Lockdown makes us do crazy things  Here, we are not lockdown. Just restricted activities like no dining out. So I could still visit the boutique. Hope you get to go to the boutique soon.. it’s another slippery slope just like jade!   I was on the Cartier thread and the folks there think my jade bangle overpowers the slim JUC and I should get the regular size one. Lol


----------



## SmokieDragon

VintageyGirl said:


> I was on the Cartier thread and the folks there think my jade bangle overpowers the slim JUC and I should get the regular size one. Lol



Oh yes, I saw the comments and I don’t think so. I think the slim JUC complements your jade bangle. I think the overall width of the JUC as a whole looks the same as the width of your bangle… So that doesn’t seem overpowering to me…


----------



## ILoveOrange

berniechocolate said:


> Icy white with jadeite beads of various shades. Wearing them after they been oiled in baby oil and given a soak in water .
> 
> View attachment 5152807



Your bangle and bead bracelet looks beautiful. I've never oiled or soaked my jade and am wondering if I should? Is this something that I should do annually? I have several jade bangles and can't get to them all.


----------



## ILoveOrange

Silver Mom said:


> Couldn't make it to the Olympics..... So I made my own.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5155197



Omg @Silver Mom . That looks gorgeous! Lol, you definitely do have all the rings (bangles).


----------



## Silver Mom

ILoveOrange said:


> Omg @Silver Mom . That looks gorgeous! Lol, you definitely do have all the rings (bangles).


Thank you Orange.  I was bored so had to play with the bangles.  LOL


----------



## VintageyGirl

SmokieDragon said:


> Oh yes, I saw the comments and I don’t think so. I think the slim JUC complements your jade bangle. I think the overall width of the JUC as a whole looks the same as the width of your bangle… So that doesn’t seem overpowering to me…


Thank you Smokie! I think the slim JUC looks good with the jade bangle by itself but somehow it doesn’t pair so well with the slim Love cos both are slim I guess. Still thinking… haha


----------



## berniechocolate

ILoveOrange said:


> Your bangle and bead bracelet looks beautiful. I've never oiled or soaked my jade and am wondering if I should? Is this something that I should do annually? I have several jade bangles and can't get to them all.



I have used Johnson and Johnson’s baby oil for years to do this .  I think when worn often jade tends to look better because our body oils or secretions helps the jade looks good .

But I do have preferences ,and don’t wear all my bangles with the same frequency . And I keep them in an airconroom . So i m afraid prolong states of not wearing in dryer air conditions maybe cause it dryness . Because even stones can look dry , if exposed to weathering conditions . 

so I tend to oil them once in awhile when free. Johnson and Johnson’s was reccomended by my seller because she takes care of her jade this way.   It’s mineral oil . Only thing u need to be abit careful . Because it’s oily and very slippery , it might slip from your hands drop to the ground and crack if not careful .


----------



## berniechocolate

VintageyGirl said:


> I know right! Lockdown makes us do crazy things  Here, we are not lockdown. Just restricted activities like no dining out. So I could still visit the boutique. Hope you get to go to the boutique soon.. it’s another slippery slope just like jade!   I was on the Cartier thread and the folks there think my jade bangle overpowers the slim JUC and I should get the regular size one. Lol



mod shots when u have gotten them !!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

@VintageyGirl here are the pics of my celadon nephrite bangle in the sun. I think I see some yellow too


----------



## SmokieDragon

VintageyGirl said:


> Thank you Smokie! I think the slim JUC looks good with the jade bangle by itself but somehow it doesn’t pair so well with the slim Love cos both are slim I guess. Still thinking… haha



Well I think if both are slim, then it means there's a possibility to stack another bracelet


----------



## VintageyGirl

SmokieDragon said:


> @VintageyGirl here are the pics of my celadon nephrite bangle in the sun. I think I see some yellow too


Beautiful! Love how it displays varying shades in the sun! Of cos, gorgeous with all your Fopes and Trinity! I need to go look for a nephrite bangle soon hehe


----------



## SmokieDragon

VintageyGirl said:


> Beautiful! Love how it displays varying shades in the sun! Of cos, gorgeous with all your Fopes and Trinity! I need to go look for a nephrite bangle soon hehe



Thanks so much!  Hope you find one soon!


----------



## ILoveOrange

VintageyGirl said:


> Beautiful! Love how it displays varying shades in the sun! Of cos, gorgeous with all your Fopes and Trinity! I need to go look for a nephrite bangle soon hehe



I love both, but I prefer nephrite jade more than Jadite because I feel more causal and relaxed with Nephrite. I tend to put on my jadite pieces when I want more glamor since they feel and look so much more Shiney to me.


----------



## ILoveOrange

Do you jadies get your jade certified? Is it necessary? I am very confident that the jade i am buying is 100% Type A Jadite but am wondering if I should for insurance purposes or any other reason? What i am purchasing is pretty expensive to for me so idk if it's better to err on getting the certification instead of not getting it.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

ILoveOrange said:


> Do you jadies get your jade certified? Is it necessary? I am very confident that the jade i am buying is 100% Type A Jadite but am wondering if I should for insurance purposes or any other reason? What i am purchasing is pretty expensive to for me so idk if it's better to err on getting the certification instead of not getting it.


Certifying jade doesn't really add any value to your jade pieces as far as I've read other than confirming that the piece you got is indeed untreated. But expensive pieces are definitely worth getting certification on since treated jades are the very thing that are trying to imitate expensive high quality jade pieces in terms of color + translucency.


----------



## berniechocolate

ILoveOrange said:


> Do you jadies get your jade certified? Is it necessary? I am very confident that the jade i am buying is 100% Type A Jadite but am wondering if I should for insurance purposes or any other reason? What i am purchasing is pretty expensive to for me so idk if it's better to err on getting the certification instead of not getting it.



depends on how expensive it is . But I don’t really trust Chinese certs so I almost always get everything certified. I have a friend who bought a piece of jade that’s stated to be jadeite on chinese cert .

However , she brought it to Singapore gemologist to days it’s actually low grade omphacite with many impurities like amphibole . Granted , very pure omphacite is considered as a form of jadeite . But with the amphibole impurities , the Singapore gemologist says it would not be honest to certify it as jadeite at all .
For a gemstone to be classified as jadeite it must have at least a certain majority percentage of that content to be certified .

This is the stringency that Nanyang Gemologist in SG applies to their testing .

Some China labs can be very unscrupulous to certify such items even if they don’t qualify as jadeite to help sellers sell off something that can’t certify as jadeite .


After buying jade for sometime ,for many varieties , it’s not too difficult to tell grade A or not .

But for expensive varieties u already spend quite a lot on it , having a cert is not an appraisal of value, but does assure the jade buyer,  what you are paying for etc ,good translucence etc
Good peace of mind for the next seller if u change your mind and intend to resell it .

For the cheaper varieties if u are sure if it’s authenticity , maybe not . And also for Nan Yang Gemology , (SG) able to get a verbal , for half the price of a printed cert . They have this flexibility because if an item don’t turn out grade A or if it’s fake , who wants to pay the full price for paying for something fake or inauthentic yes ?

so I always make sure to get a verbal at least even if it’s cheap .  Just very anal about hearing it from the gemologist lol


----------



## ILoveOrange

berniechocolate said:


> depends on how expensive it is . But I don’t really trust Chinese certs so I almost always get everything certified. I have a friend who bought a piece of jade that’s stated to be jadeite on chinese cert .
> 
> However , she brought it to Singapore gemologist to days it’s actually low grade omphacite with many impurities like amphibole . Granted , very pure omphacite is considered as a form of jadeite . But with the amphibole impurities , the Singapore gemologist says it would not be honest to certify it as jadeite at all .
> For a gemstone to be classified as jadeite it must have at least a certain majority percentage of that content to be certified .
> 
> This is the stringency that Nanyang Gemologist in SG applies to their testing .
> 
> Some China labs can be very unscrupulous to certify such items even if they don’t qualify as jadeite to help sellers sell off something that can’t certify as jadeite .
> 
> 
> After buying jade for sometime ,for many varieties , it’s not too difficult to tell grade A or not .
> 
> But for expensive varieties u already spend quite a lot on it , having a cert is not an appraisal of value, but does assure the jade buyer,  what you are paying for etc ,good translucence etc
> Good peace of mind for the next seller if u change your mind and intend to resell it .
> 
> For the cheaper varieties if u are sure if it’s authenticity , maybe not . And also for Nan Yang Gemology , (SG) able to get a verbal , for half the price of a printed cert . They have this flexibility because if an item don’t turn out grade A or if it’s fake , who wants to pay the full price for paying for something fake or inauthentic yes ?
> 
> so I always make sure to get a verbal at least even if it’s cheap .  Just very anal about hearing it from the gemologist lol
> 
> 
> 
> AJadecent Angle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Certifying jade doesn't really add any value to your jade pieces as far as I've read other than confirming that the piece you got is indeed untreated. But expensive pieces are definitely worth getting certification on since treated jades are the very thing that are trying to imitate expensive high quality jade pieces in terms of color + translucency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Bernie and AJadecent Angle. Very informative. I don't intend to resell at all, but who knows what the future will bring. You guys have given me a lot to think about.
Click to expand...


----------



## Silver Mom

ILoveOrange said:


> Do you jadies get your jade certified? Is it necessary? I am very confident that the jade i am buying is 100% Type A Jadite but am wondering if I should for insurance purposes or any other reason? What i am purchasing is pretty expensive to for me so idk if it's better to err on getting the certification instead of not getting it.


Like BernieChocolate I too like to certify the pieces of jade that I buy.  It is difficult enough for the experts to guaranty.  They have to use testing equipment to be 100% sure.  Then how can we be so sure without testing.  I find for peace of mind I like to have a cert with each purchase.  My jeweler uses Hong Kong Jade and Stone Lab or GIA to do the certifications.  For me it is well worth it because if you are going to pay for something and the seller tells you it is grade A, you should be getting what you pay for.


----------



## VintageyGirl

ILoveOrange said:


> Do you jadies get your jade certified? Is it necessary? I am very confident that the jade i am buying is 100% Type A Jadite but am wondering if I should for insurance purposes or any other reason? What i am purchasing is pretty expensive to for me so idk if it's better to err on getting the certification instead of not getting it.


I got a couple certified when I first bought from a new seller and they were rather costly. Once it’s a trusted seller, I don’t get it certified. Like Ultimate Jadeite, Li Hong, All About Jade etc. And I got them certified before I paid for them. If unsure and it’s expensive, I would get them certified  generally I would buy from trusted or recommended sellers for peace of mind!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

A new gift from my father, since he says my original name contains a chinese character being a Dragon. I don’t even think I’m worthy of such a intricate dry green carving as well. 
But it certainly makes for a very very nice fidgeting piece despite the gold bail placed on top.


----------



## ILoveOrange

@VintageyGirl, I am buying from Ultimate Jadeite this time so have decided not to get it certified since I trust her and she has a lifetime guarantee on her jade.


----------



## SmokieDragon

AJadecent Angle said:


> A new gift from my father, since he says my original name contains a chinese character being a Dragon. I don’t even think I’m worthy of such a intricate dry green carving as well.
> But it certainly makes for a very very nice fidgeting piece despite the gold bail placed on top.
> View attachment 5163532
> 
> View attachment 5163533
> View attachment 5163523



Such a beautiful gift! I love the green! I'm born in the year of the dragon  I noticed the cert says the pendant is 69 grams! Wow, that's substantial! You would need a hefty chain


----------



## SmokieDragon

VintageyGirl said:


> Ultimate Jadeite, Li Hong, All About Jade



Oh, all my favourite Singaporean jade vendors!  I also love Yok Dee


----------



## VintageyGirl

AJadecent Angle said:


> A new gift from my father, since he says my original name contains a chinese character being a Dragon. I don’t even think I’m worthy of such a intricate dry green carving as well.
> But it certainly makes for a very very nice fidgeting piece despite the gold bail placed on top.
> View attachment 5163532
> 
> View attachment 5163533
> View attachment 5163523


Wow it’s a statement piece! Beautiful dragon craving and such a vivid green! I don’t think it looks dry because of the intricate carving. You are lucky to have your dad sharing your love for jade and buying it for you!


----------



## VintageyGirl

SmokieDragon said:


> Oh, all my favourite Singaporean jade vendors!  I also love Yok Dee


Yes I trust Yokdee too!


----------



## VintageyGirl

ILoveOrange said:


> @VintageyGirl, I am buying from Ultimate Jadeite this time so have decided not to get it certified since I trust her and she has a lifetime guarantee on her jade.


Nandar from UJ would be trustworthy I got my very first fine jade bangle from her and didn’t get that certified  pls show when you get it!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

SmokieDragon said:


> Such a beautiful gift! I love the green! I'm born in the year of the dragon  I noticed the cert says the pendant is 69 grams! Wow, that's substantial! You would need a hefty chain


It sure is beautiful! Also yeah it definitely will be a hassle to wear such a hefty piece, which I don’t think my neck would enjoy that very much.  



VintageyGirl said:


> Wow it’s a statement piece! Beautiful dragon craving and such a vivid green! I don’t think it looks dry because of the intricate carving. You are lucky to have your dad sharing your love for jade and buying it for you!


I can agree with that! Although I’ve heard that jade pieces that aren’t as translucent are ones to be used as intricate carvings to make up for it, especially when the artist wants to find ways to make the colors pop. My father indeed has a soft spot for jade carvings so I have him to thank for that.


----------



## xincinsin

AJadecent Angle said:


> It sure is beautiful! Also yeah it definitely will be a hassle to wear such a hefty piece, which I don’t think my neck would enjoy that very much.


A chain might bite if the pendant is heavy. You could consider using a silk or leather cord or even special chokers bound with silk thread. My mum gave me a rather heavy pendant and it is strung on a necklace of small woven beads.


----------



## ILoveOrange

VintageyGirl said:


> Nandar from UJ would be trustworthy I got my very first fine jade bangle from her and didn’t get that certified  pls show when you get it!



I bought this bangle from her. So beautiful in the pictures. I can't wait until I see it in person. I love the peekaboo green patches.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

AJadecent Angle said:


> A new gift from my father, since he says my original name contains a chinese character being a Dragon. I don’t even think I’m worthy of such a intricate dry green carving as well.
> But it certainly makes for a very very nice fidgeting piece despite the gold bail placed on top.
> View attachment 5163532
> 
> View attachment 5163533
> View attachment 5163523


A few years ago, I purchased a carved white nephrite beaded necklace and researched it to death online. I came across quite a few stories on Chinese Mandarin Court Necklaces that suggested that my beads could have come from a larger much heavier necklace that is usually taken apart and given to family members, possibly a Chinese mandarin court necklace. So I wondered how they could wear these heavy elaborate necklaces with all this heavy jade and other types of beads. After searching a bit more, I read that they wear counter weights on the back of the necklace to lower the strain on their necks. Genius idea I thought and so I tried it out and it works wonderfully  I really love fleur de lis and purchased me this two sided fleur de lis necklace for my birthday three or four years ago. I’m going to steer from the topic a bit and explain why I had to purchase this necklace. So I was watching a throwback piece about Elizabeth Taylor wearing this huge two sides sterling cross made by Gaboratory many years ago and it was mega expensive but I loved the look. So I started looking for a large two side fluer de lis necklace and on my birthday at about 11pm, I found one on eBay. It was a TJ Silversmith pendant and fluer de lis chain that a pawn shop in LA started off at 99 cents. Guess what? I won it for 99 cents! It ended like 20 minutes after I bid. I thought this seller is not going to honor it, but he did  I was so excited to receive it but my goodness it weighed a ton. So I purchased a heavy plain bar sterling pendant that I put on the clasp in the back and I wear it with no problem. I will share pictures of it too. The first picture it how I wear it, the other side remind me of the joker or Harley Quinn. But back then I had no idea who the designer was, now I do and I am still shocked the the pawnshop sent it. He was sooo sweet too ☺ If you really would like to wear it, maybe try a counter weight.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

xincinsin said:


> A chain might bite if the pendant is heavy. You could consider using a silk or leather cord or even special chokers bound with silk thread. My mum gave me a rather heavy pendant and it is strung on a necklace of small woven beads.


Yeah, I've tried both chains and silk cords (with beads woven into the cords), both have left quite a mark on my back neck once I wear them for the day   so now I just stick to plain silk cords instead and let the jade piece do the talking.


Cyanide Rose said:


> A few years ago, I purchased a carved white nephrite beaded necklace and researched it to death online. I came across quite a few stories on Chinese Mandarin Court Necklaces that suggested that my beads could have come from a larger much heavier necklace that is usually taken apart and given to family members, possibly a Chinese mandarin court necklace. So I wondered how they could wear these heavy elaborate necklaces with all this heavy jade and other types of beads. After searching a bit more, I read that they wear counter weights on the back of the necklace to lower the strain on their necks. Genius idea I thought and so I tried it out and it works wonderfully  I really love fleur de lis and purchased me this two sided fleur de lis necklace for my birthday three or four years ago. I’m going to steer from the topic a bit and explain why I had to purchase this necklace. So I was watching a throwback piece about Elizabeth Taylor wearing this huge two sides sterling cross made by Gaboratory many years ago and it was mega expensive but I loved the look. So I started looking for a large two side fluer de lis necklace and on my birthday at about 11pm, I found one on eBay. It was a TJ Silversmith pendant and fluer de lis chain that a pawn shop in LA started off at 99 cents. Guess what? I won it for 99 cents! It ended like 20 minutes after I bid. I thought this seller is not going to honor it, but he did  I was so excited to receive it but my goodness it weighed a ton. So I purchased a heavy plain bar sterling pendant that I put on the clasp in the back and I wear it with no problem. I will share pictures of it too. The first picture it how I wear it, the other side remind me of the joker or Harley Quinn. But back then I had no idea who the designer was, now I do and I am still shocked the the pawnshop sent it. He was sooo sweet too ☺ If you really would like to wear it, maybe try a counter weight.
> 
> View attachment 5164374
> 
> 
> View attachment 5164375


I've read something similar to this where a very prized possession in a family will be broken up (whether it be literally with a hammer, or by decision ) and the pieces will be given to their descendants or whom ever they find worthy of obtaining a piece.
Also the idea of counter weights for a necklace might not be so bad since it does ease the straining on your back neck, additionally could be a cute way to repurpose those dangling keychain accessories into a counterweight as well, given they got enough weight to become one.
Also congrats on the bargain find! It does look like something Harley would wear on a night out after a week of shenanigans to be quite honest.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

AJadecent Angle said:


> Yeah, I've tried both chains and silk cords (with beads woven into the cords), both have left quite a mark on my back neck once I wear them for the day   so now I just stick to plain silk cords instead and let the jade piece do the talking.
> 
> I've read something similar to this where a very prized possession in a family will be broken up (whether it be literally with a hammer, or by decision ) and the pieces will be given to their descendants or whom ever they find worthy of obtaining a piece.
> Also the idea of counter weights for a necklace might not be so bad since it does ease the straining on your back neck, additionally could be a cute way to repurpose those dangling keychain accessories into a counterweight as well, given they got enough weight to become one.
> Also congrats on the bargain find! It does look like something Harley would wear on a night out after a week of shenanigans to be quite honest.


Thanks so much AA  Your dad purchased you a beauty! Getting it from a parent makes it all the more special. I think giving your child a gift that you actually took the time to pick out is soooo much better than giving money. Even if the gift is inexpensive, they are definitely treasured more in my opinion ☺️


----------



## Cyanide Rose

ILoveOrange said:


> I bought this bangle from her. So beautiful in the pictures. I can't wait until I see it in person. I love the peekaboo green patches.
> 
> View attachment 5164265


This is gorgeous! I have peeked at these a few times. Congrats on you new addition. I’m looking forward to mod shots


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Was bored for the day so I did this


----------



## ILoveOrange

@AJadecent Angle , so green! Just gorgeous carving.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

ILoveOrange said:


> @AJadecent Angle , so green! Just gorgeous carving.


Right?! The light being shone at the back really gave it such an ethereal look to it. 
It's what I like about dry green pieces specifically, if it's full green and is thin but still has some thickness to it. It gives off such a stained glass look which is accentuated when the ones that aren't as translucent give a silhouette look which I think compliments the design as a whole.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cyanide Rose said:


> A few years ago, I purchased a carved white nephrite beaded necklace and researched it to death online. I came across quite a few stories on Chinese Mandarin Court Necklaces that suggested that my beads could have come from a larger much heavier necklace that is usually taken apart and given to family members, possibly a Chinese mandarin court necklace. So I wondered how they could wear these heavy elaborate necklaces with all this heavy jade and other types of beads. After searching a bit more, I read that they wear counter weights on the back of the necklace to lower the strain on their necks. Genius idea I thought and so I tried it out and it works wonderfully  I really love fleur de lis and purchased me this two sided fleur de lis necklace for my birthday three or four years ago. I’m going to steer from the topic a bit and explain why I had to purchase this necklace. So I was watching a throwback piece about Elizabeth Taylor wearing this huge two sides sterling cross made by Gaboratory many years ago and it was mega expensive but I loved the look. So I started looking for a large two side fluer de lis necklace and on my birthday at about 11pm, I found one on eBay. It was a TJ Silversmith pendant and fluer de lis chain that a pawn shop in LA started off at 99 cents. Guess what? I won it for 99 cents! It ended like 20 minutes after I bid. I thought this seller is not going to honor it, but he did  I was so excited to receive it but my goodness it weighed a ton. So I purchased a heavy plain bar sterling pendant that I put on the clasp in the back and I wear it with no problem. I will share pictures of it too. The first picture it how I wear it, the other side remind me of the joker or Harley Quinn. But back then I had no idea who the designer was, now I do and I am still shocked the the pawnshop sent it. He was sooo sweet too ☺ If you really would like to wear it, maybe try a counter weight.
> 
> View attachment 5164374
> 
> 
> View attachment 5164375



Such a steal! Congrats and Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## Juju:)

Cyanide Rose said:


> A few years ago, I purchased a carved white nephrite beaded necklace and researched it to death online. I came across quite a few stories on Chinese Mandarin Court Necklaces that suggested that my beads could have come from a larger much heavier necklace that is usually taken apart and given to family members, possibly a Chinese mandarin court necklace. So I wondered how they could wear these heavy elaborate necklaces with all this heavy jade and other types of beads. After searching a bit more, I read that they wear counter weights on the back of the necklace to lower the strain on their necks. Genius idea I thought and so I tried it out and it works wonderfully  I really love fleur de lis and purchased me this two sided fleur de lis necklace for my birthday three or four years ago. I’m going to steer from the topic a bit and explain why I had to purchase this necklace. So I was watching a throwback piece about Elizabeth Taylor wearing this huge two sides sterling cross made by Gaboratory many years ago and it was mega expensive but I loved the look. So I started looking for a large two side fluer de lis necklace and on my birthday at about 11pm, I found one on eBay. It was a TJ Silversmith pendant and fluer de lis chain that a pawn shop in LA started off at 99 cents. Guess what? I won it for 99 cents! It ended like 20 minutes after I bid. I thought this seller is not going to honor it, but he did  I was so excited to receive it but my goodness it weighed a ton. So I purchased a heavy plain bar sterling pendant that I put on the clasp in the back and I wear it with no problem. I will share pictures of it too. The first picture it how I wear it, the other side remind me of the joker or Harley Quinn. But back then I had no idea who the designer was, now I do and I am still shocked the the pawnshop sent it. He was sooo sweet too ☺ If you really would like to wear it, maybe try a counter weight.
> 
> View attachment 5164374
> 
> 
> View attachment 5164375


What a beautifully unique pendant and necklace! Love the story you shared and the counterbalance idea!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

SmokieDragon said:


> Such a steal! Congrats and Happy Belated Birthday!


Thanks so much SD ☺️ It’s definitely one I will remember


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Juju:smile: said:


> What a beautifully unique pendant and necklace! Love the story you shared and the counterbalance idea!


Awww thanks Juju  After talking about it yesterday, I put on. ❤️ that thing


----------



## VintageyGirl

Cyanide Rose said:


> A few years ago, I purchased a carved white nephrite beaded necklace and researched it to death online. I came across quite a few stories on Chinese Mandarin Court Necklaces that suggested that my beads could have come from a larger much heavier necklace that is usually taken apart and given to family members, possibly a Chinese mandarin court necklace. So I wondered how they could wear these heavy elaborate necklaces with all this heavy jade and other types of beads. After searching a bit more, I read that they wear counter weights on the back of the necklace to lower the strain on their necks. Genius idea I thought and so I tried it out and it works wonderfully  I really love fleur de lis and purchased me this two sided fleur de lis necklace for my birthday three or four years ago. I’m going to steer from the topic a bit and explain why I had to purchase this necklace. So I was watching a throwback piece about Elizabeth Taylor wearing this huge two sides sterling cross made by Gaboratory many years ago and it was mega expensive but I loved the look. So I started looking for a large two side fluer de lis necklace and on my birthday at about 11pm, I found one on eBay. It was a TJ Silversmith pendant and fluer de lis chain that a pawn shop in LA started off at 99 cents. Guess what? I won it for 99 cents! It ended like 20 minutes after I bid. I thought this seller is not going to honor it, but he did  I was so excited to receive it but my goodness it weighed a ton. So I purchased a heavy plain bar sterling pendant that I put on the clasp in the back and I wear it with no problem. I will share pictures of it too. The first picture it how I wear it, the other side remind me of the joker or Harley Quinn. But back then I had no idea who the designer was, now I do and I am still shocked the the pawnshop sent it. He was sooo sweet too ☺ If you really would like to wear it, maybe try a counter weight.
> 
> View attachment 5164374
> 
> 
> View attachment 5164375


That’s a wonderful story! It’s meant to be yours then!! And such a beautiful piece, bargain aside!! I love it! ❤️


----------



## Cyanide Rose

VintageyGirl said:


> That’s a wonderful story! It’s meant to be yours then!! And such a beautiful piece, bargain aside!! I love it! ❤


Thanks so much VG ☺ I completely agree with you. There are jade pieces that I have watched or wanted that sold and I just think it wasn’t meant to be. Eventually I come across just what I’m looking for


----------



## berniechocolate

This was a donut my son used to wear as a child. But he got older so it now looks a little too tiny on him .

We decide it would look cute on a bracelet for grandma . So brought it to the Chinatown goldsmith , to get the shop to twirl it with 22 k gold wire as a charm on a gold bracelet for my mom.

Hope everybody is well , it seems like covid is taking turn to make waves after waves in different nations again. I dunno when we will ever see the light at the end of the tunnel . Getting a breather , since things are letting up alittle in Singapore .


----------



## Cyanide Rose

berniechocolate said:


> This was a donut my son used to wear as a child. But he got older so it now looks a little too tiny on him .
> 
> We decide it would look cute on a bracelet for grandma . So brought it to the Chinatown goldsmith , to get the shop to twirl it with 22 k gold wire as a charm on a gold bracelet for my mom.
> 
> Hope everybody is well , it seems like covid is taking turn to make waves after waves in different nations again. I dunno when we will ever see the light at the end of the tunnel . Getting a breather , since things are letting up alittle in Singapore .
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166307
> View attachment 5166309


This is such a great idea. Now she can wear a lil reminder of him, how sweet it that ☺️ BTW I love the look of high karat gold  I wish it was easier to find here.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Bangles saved by matsalice finally arrived and well...


----------



## Cyanide Rose

AJadecent Angle said:


> Bangles saved by matsalice finally arrived and well...
> View attachment 5166397
> View attachment 5166398
> View attachment 5166399


They all are quite lovely ☺️ Is the one in your palm Qiemo? They all look like nephrite ❤️


----------



## ILoveOrange

berniechocolate said:


> This was a donut my son used to wear as a child. But he got older so it now looks a little too tiny on him .
> 
> We decide it would look cute on a bracelet for grandma . So brought it to the Chinatown goldsmith , to get the shop to twirl it with 22 k gold wire as a charm on a gold bracelet for my mom.
> 
> Hope everybody is well , it seems like covid is taking turn to make waves after waves in different nations again. I dunno when we will ever see the light at the end of the tunnel . Getting a breather , since things are letting up alittle in Singapore .
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166307
> View attachment 5166309


That is the cutest bracelet! And such sentimental feelings attached to it too.


----------



## ILoveOrange

AJadecent Angle said:


> Bangles saved by matsalice finally arrived and well...
> View attachment 5166397
> View attachment 5166398
> View attachment 5166399



Wow. That's quite a haul! Looks so beautiful. What are the carvings of? I need a carved bangle too. It's so hard to find quality carved bangle at size 60mm-62mm


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Cyanide Rose said:


> They all are quite lovely ☺ Is the one in your palm Qiemo? They all look like nephrite ❤


Thanks! The one on my palm I don't think came frim Qiemo specifically, although 3 out of the 5 bangles indeed were from Qiemo, the 3 of them being from my forearms all the way to my wrist  


ILoveOrange said:


> Wow. That's quite a haul! Looks so beautiful. What are the carvings of? I need a carved bangle too. It's so hard to find quality carved bangle at size 60mm-62mm


It indeed was! Will definitely take a break after that haul so my bank account can recover   
I can agree that a carved bangle with 58-62mm is incredibly hard to find in good quality. But I can expect it demanding a good few thousand USD or so as result since it does take up a large amount of materials.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

AJadecent Angle said:


> Thanks! The one on my palm I don't think came frim Qiemo specifically, although 3 out of the 5 bangles indeed were from Qiemo, the 3 of them being from my forearms all the way to my wrist
> 
> It indeed was! Will definitely take a break after that haul so my bank account can recover
> I can agree that a carved bangle with 58-62mm is incredibly hard to find in good quality. But I can expect it demanding a good few thousand USD or so as result since it does take up a large amount of materials.


Very nice AA   I have been purchasing Jadeite lately but I’m always looking for beautiful nephrite


----------



## ILoveOrange

AJadecent Angle said:


> Thanks! The one on my palm I don't think came frim Qiemo specifically, although 3 out of the 5 bangles indeed were from Qiemo, the 3 of them being from my forearms all the way to my wrist
> 
> It indeed was! Will definitely take a break after that haul so my bank account can recover
> I can agree that a carved bangle with 58-62mm is incredibly hard to find in good quality. But I can expect it demanding a good few thousand USD or so as result since it does take up a large amount of materials.



My bank account needs to recover too so I'm trying to be good and not look anymore.


----------



## Junkenpo

AJadecent Angle said:


> Bangles saved by matsalice finally arrived and well...



Beautiful!  I adore carved bangles.


----------



## VintageyGirl

AJadecent Angle said:


> Bangles saved by matsalice finally arrived and well...
> View attachment 5166397
> View attachment 5166398
> View attachment 5166399


Wow congrats on the big haul!! I love the white one nearest your wrist the most! Still looking for such a white nephrite! Enjoy the new acquisitions!


----------



## VintageyGirl

berniechocolate said:


> This was a donut my son used to wear as a child. But he got older so it now looks a little too tiny on him .
> 
> We decide it would look cute on a bracelet for grandma . So brought it to the Chinatown goldsmith , to get the shop to twirl it with 22 k gold wire as a charm on a gold bracelet for my mom.
> 
> Hope everybody is well , it seems like covid is taking turn to make waves after waves in different nations again. I dunno when we will ever see the light at the end of the tunnel . Getting a breather , since things are letting up alittle in Singapore .
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166307
> View attachment 5166309


Lovely charm and idea! And of cos your icy bangle is super nice!


----------



## SmokieDragon

berniechocolate said:


> This was a donut my son used to wear as a child. But he got older so it now looks a little too tiny on him .
> 
> We decide it would look cute on a bracelet for grandma . So brought it to the Chinatown goldsmith , to get the shop to twirl it with 22 k gold wire as a charm on a gold bracelet for my mom.
> 
> Hope everybody is well , it seems like covid is taking turn to make waves after waves in different nations again. I dunno when we will ever see the light at the end of the tunnel . Getting a breather , since things are letting up alittle in Singapore .
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166307
> View attachment 5166309



Such a great idea! Lovely result too!


----------



## SmokieDragon

AJadecent Angle said:


> Bangles saved by matsalice finally arrived and well...
> View attachment 5166397
> View attachment 5166398
> View attachment 5166399



Great haul!


----------



## foxgal

Not sure if anyone has posted about Jade City before…but since I visited thought I’d share! We live in British Columbia, Canada and decided to do a big RV trip this summer to its remote northern areas. Absolutely stunning! Jade City isn’t really a city…it’s just a store in the middle of nowhere along Hwy 37, west of the Alaska panhandle, where a family has been mining jade since the 1970s. There is a TV show about them called “Jade Fever” on the Discovery channel (I think?).

Anyway, they had SO many beautiful things but I’m on ban island But still had to pick up a few trinkets. Got a little heart charm for my Tiffany Hardware bracelet and a 35 mm hino. (Excuse the terrible state of my hands…we’ve been camping for over 50 days now!)


----------



## AJadecent Angle

foxgal said:


> Not sure if anyone has posted about Jade City before…but since I visited thought I’d share! We live in British Columbia, Canada and decided to do a big RV trip this summer to its remote northern areas. Absolutely stunning! Jade City isn’t really a city…it’s just a store in the middle of nowhere along Hwy 37, west of the Alaska panhandle, where a family has been mining jade since the 1970s. There is a TV show about them called “Jade Fever” on the Discovery channel (I think?).
> 
> Anyway, they had SO many beautiful things but I’m on ban island But still had to pick up a few trinkets. Got a little heart charm for my Tiffany Hardware bracelet and a 35 mm hino. (Excuse the terrible state of my hands…we’ve been camping for over 50 days now!)
> 
> View attachment 5168377
> View attachment 5168378
> View attachment 5168380
> View attachment 5168381


What a utter coincidence! I was literally looking at their website 2 days ago. Definitely love their animals carvings the most


----------



## VintageyGirl

foxgal said:


> Not sure if anyone has posted about Jade City before…but since I visited thought I’d share! We live in British Columbia, Canada and decided to do a big RV trip this summer to its remote northern areas. Absolutely stunning! Jade City isn’t really a city…it’s just a store in the middle of nowhere along Hwy 37, west of the Alaska panhandle, where a family has been mining jade since the 1970s. There is a TV show about them called “Jade Fever” on the Discovery channel (I think?).
> 
> Anyway, they had SO many beautiful things but I’m on ban island But still had to pick up a few trinkets. Got a little heart charm for my Tiffany Hardware bracelet and a 35 mm hino. (Excuse the terrible state of my hands…we’ve been camping for over 50 days now!)
> 
> View attachment 5168377
> View attachment 5168378
> View attachment 5168380
> View attachment 5168381


I would totally love to visit there someday! Planning to visit family in Calgary next year when the pandemic is better and hopefully can squeeze in a trip there! Your purchases are ❤️


----------



## berniechocolate

foxgal said:


> Not sure if anyone has posted about Jade City before…but since I visited thought I’d share! We live in British Columbia, Canada and decided to do a big RV trip this summer to its remote northern areas. Absolutely stunning! Jade City isn’t really a city…it’s just a store in the middle of nowhere along Hwy 37, west of the Alaska panhandle, where a family has been mining jade since the 1970s. There is a TV show about them called “Jade Fever” on the Discovery channel (I think?).
> 
> Anyway, they had SO many beautiful things but I’m on ban island But still had to pick up a few trinkets. Got a little heart charm for my Tiffany Hardware bracelet and a 35 mm hino. (Excuse the terrible state of my hands…we’ve been camping for over 50 days now!)
> 
> View attachment 5168377
> View attachment 5168378
> View attachment 5168380
> View attachment 5168381




It looks like nephrite .  The little puff heart is so pretty !


----------



## Justinewithane

Redkoi01 said:


> Update, I went back to the Kuala Lumpur Jade Museum and found the combination of both with a beautiful carving my last choice was between the green princess and the mixed coloured one which ended up winning the race. Usually the carving ones have flaws hidden between the carving, this one is flawless. Amazing how lavender changes so much depending on the lightning conditions.



So happened to land on this post while regaling myself with old postings in this thread and Redkoi01 if you see this,  I think I might have ended up with the green princess one in your photo that you ended up not getting! lol. Size 53, from Kuala Lummpur Jade museum. It looks almost exactly like my apple green princess. If so, what are the odds wow.


----------



## VintageyGirl

Justinewithane said:


> So happened to land on this post while regaling myself with old postings in this thread and Redkoi01 if you see this,  I think I might have ended up with the green princess one in your photo that you ended up not getting! lol. Size 53, from Kuala Lummpur Jade museum. It looks almost exactly like my apple green princess. If so, what are the odds wow.
> 
> View attachment 5173317
> 
> 
> View attachment 5173318


Love the green and princess cut!! Has me drooling. Congrats!


----------



## berniechocolate

There’s something very traditional an old world charm about princess rounds that I have always like . It’s so watery and the color is lovely 



Justinewithane said:


> So happened to land on this post while regaling myself with old postings in this thread and Redkoi01 if you see this,  I think I might have ended up with the green princess one in your photo that you ended up not getting! lol. Size 53, from Kuala Lummpur Jade museum. It looks almost exactly like my apple green princess. If so, what are the odds wow.
> 
> View attachment 5173317
> 
> 
> View attachment 5173318


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Good Day Jadies  I just wanted to share my little necklace. I do not usually purchase dainty pieces but I have a serious Jadeite leaf obsession ☺️


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cyanide Rose said:


> Good Day Jadies  I just wanted to share my little necklace. I do not usually purchase dainty pieces but I have a serious Jadeite leaf obsession ☺



So beautiful and a lovely shade of green. Takes my breath away!


----------



## udalrike

What wonderful green, Cyanide Rose!


----------



## udalrike

Blue and green today


----------



## Justinewithane

VintageyGirl said:


> Love the green and princess cut!! Has me drooling. Congrats!


Thanks so much ! Love your pieces too(that I’ve seen in the forum). I’ve drooled many times


----------



## Justinewithane

berniechocolate said:


> There’s something very traditional an old world charm about princess rounds that I have always like . It’s so watery and the color is lovely


Thank you Bernie . You hit the nail on the head about the old world charm of princess rounds .!!  I also like the wider D bangles too though and that’s the next cut I would like to get eventually. 

btw may I ask for the wisdom of the group . This is a bangle I am interested in but the photos and video of the bangle during the day (photo 1) look kinda different from no 2 and 3 photos which seller took for me at night in fluorescent lighting  . They don’t let me put videos here I think , so I just print screened for you guys .

 How do I tell about the  grain , whether fine or not? To me, It look quite fine grained in the day pics but night pics look more questionable . I also wonder for jade which photos / videos would be the best gauge of the “real” color . day natural lighting or during night fluorescent lighting ?

would love some feedback thanks so much.
P


----------



## Cyanide Rose

SmokieDragon said:


> So beautiful and a lovely shade of green. Takes my breath away!


Thank you so much  I was so surprised that the color was even better in person ☺️


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> What wonderful green, Cyanide Rose!


Thanks Uli! Good to see you


----------



## Cyanide Rose

udalrike said:


> Blue and green today
> View attachment 5176175
> View attachment 5176176


You are so creative ☺️


----------



## VintageyGirl

Justinewithane said:


> Thank you Bernie . You hit the nail on the head about the old world charm of princess rounds .!!  I also like the wider D bangles too though and that’s the next cut I would like to get eventually.
> 
> btw may I ask for the wisdom of the group . This is a bangle I am interested in but the photos and video of the bangle during the day (photo 1) look kinda different from no 2 and 3 photos which seller took for me at night in fluorescent lighting  . They don’t let me put videos here I think , so I just print screened for you guys .
> 
> How do I tell about the  grain , whether fine or not? To me, It look quite fine grained in the day pics but night pics look more questionable . I also wonder for jade which photos / videos would be the best gauge of the “real” color . day natural lighting or during night fluorescent lighting ?
> 
> would love some feedback thanks so much.
> P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5176908
> View attachment 5176909
> View attachment 5176911


The forum here always advises natural daylight as the best lighting to view a jade bangle  the grain looks smooth on the lavender side. On the side with the dark green streaks, it’s harder to tell from the screen grabs. For me, fine grains make the bangle look very smooth and even, and you literally can’t see the indiv grains. Even if there are vibrant patches of colour, it can still be fine grain if it looks smooth. Hard to describe haha. Comes with looking at many diff pieces in real life and making some mistakes!  
Normally price will be an indication of translucency and grain too if from a trusted seller (not trying to rip us off!) Looks like a really nice multi coloured bangle with interesting colour distribution!


----------



## Redkoi01

The bangle looks amazing on your wrist!!!


----------



## Redkoi01

Justinewithane said:


> So happened to land on this post while regaling myself with old postings in this thread and Redkoi01 if you see this,  I think I might have ended up with the green princess one in your photo that you ended up not getting! lol. Size 53, from Kuala Lummpur Jade museum. It looks almost exactly like my apple green princess. If so, what are the odds wow.
> 
> View attachment 5173317
> 
> 
> View attachment 5173318


It looks gorgeous on your wrist


----------



## Redkoi01

Hello I have been delighted viewing all of your post. Beautiful jade and all so unique. I want to share my new glue Guatemalan Jadeite bangle. It took me awhile to find one in my size all the ones I found were big. Anybody else loves blue Jadeite?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Redkoi01 said:


> Hello I have been delighted viewing all of your post. Beautiful jade and all so unique. I want to share my new glue Guatemalan Jadeite bangle. It took me awhile to find one in my size all the ones I found were big. Anybody else loves blue Jadeite?
> 
> View attachment 5177501


This is lovely! I ❤️ Blue Jadeite too, I have purchased quite a few pieces ☺️


----------



## SmokieDragon

Redkoi01 said:


> Hello I have been delighted viewing all of your post. Beautiful jade and all so unique. I want to share my new glue Guatemalan Jadeite bangle. It took me awhile to find one in my size all the ones I found were big. Anybody else loves blue Jadeite?
> 
> View attachment 5177501



Beautiful bangle! I love blue jadeite too!


----------



## Icyjade

So excited to share my new earrings with fellow jade lovers! They are pending certification and then adjustment to remove the omega backs and to convert to usual studs, but can’t wait to get them to play again.

In the sun:



on the ear:



In the store:


----------



## SmokieDragon

Icyjade said:


> So excited to share my new earrings with fellow jade lovers! They are pending certification and then adjustment to remove the omega backs and to convert to usual studs, but can’t wait to get them to play again.
> 
> In the sun:
> View attachment 5178164
> 
> 
> on the ear:
> View attachment 5178165
> 
> 
> In the store:
> View attachment 5178166



Congrats and they are breathtakingly beautiful!


----------



## berniechocolate

@Justinewithane

I think maybe should meet up with seller in person. If possible for you to look at the bangle . Especially if it’s expensive . It looks grade A . But if you are paying a lot for it and this is sold in your local premises . Always good to see in person. If you are unsure .




Justinewithane said:


> Thank you Bernie . You hit the nail on the head about the old world charm of princess rounds .!!  I also like the wider D bangles too though and that’s the next cut I would like to get eventually.
> 
> btw may I ask for the wisdom of the group . This is a bangle I am interested in but the photos and video of the bangle during the day (photo 1) look kinda different from no 2 and 3 photos which seller took for me at night in fluorescent lighting  . They don’t let me put videos here I think , so I just print screened for you guys .
> 
> How do I tell about the  grain , whether fine or not? To me, It look quite fine grained in the day pics but night pics look more questionable . I also wonder for jade which photos / videos would be the best gauge of the “real” color . day natural lighting or during night fluorescent lighting ?
> 
> would love some feedback thanks so much.
> P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5176908
> View attachment 5176909
> View attachment 5176911




@Icyjade these are gorgeous !!!!



Icyjade said:


> So excited to share my new earrings with fellow jade lovers! They are pending certification and then adjustment to remove the omega backs and to convert to usual studs, but can’t wait to get them to play again.
> 
> In the sun:
> View attachment 5178164
> 
> 
> on the ear:
> View attachment 5178165
> 
> 
> In the store:
> View attachment 5178166


----------



## berniechocolate

Gave the jade donut bracelet to my mom and she likes wearing it with the other jade beaded bracelet i strung .


----------



## Justinewithane

berniechocolate said:


> @Justinewithane
> 
> I think maybe should meet up with seller in person. If possible for you to look at the bangle . Especially if it’s expensive . It looks grade A . But if you are paying a lot for it and this is sold in your local premises . Always good to see in person. If you are unsure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Icyjade these are gorgeous !!!!




Thanks! I took your advice (and the advice of others) and saw it in person. It was less nice than it looked in pictures and when I tried it on, it really didn't look 'good' on my hand. so decided against it.


----------



## Justinewithane

VintageyGirl said:


> Love the green and princess cut!! Has me drooling. Congrats!



Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Icyjade

Thanks @berniechocolate @SmokieDragon!

Hope you don’t mind a few more pics. Love these earrings.


----------



## mrs moulds

Wearing my Buddha today.
 I’m from Los Angeles, and, jade has always been around. 
Buddha pendants has become very popular,  especially with the urban youth in South Los Angeles due to its meaning.
 I love the color of this piece, plus, it makes me happy


----------



## mrs moulds

udalrike said:


> Blue and green today
> View attachment 5176175
> View attachment 5176176


Love the bangle, yet lest get into the ring, fabulous ❤️


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Mrs. Moulds! The ring was originally a pendant I had custom made, but as I can see it much more myself when it is on my hand I made it into a ring!


----------



## udalrike

Looks great on your mom, Bernie!


----------



## xincinsin

A bit of history here. My mum was clearing out her things and gave me this. It is a jade bangle which my grandma wore for many decades. In her old age, she frequently fell and broke the bangle. They believed the bangle was protecting her from injury, so each time it broke, my mum had the goldsmith piece it back together with gold bands. Grandma wore it till she passed on.


----------



## VintageyGirl

xincinsin said:


> A bit of history here. My mum was clearing out her things and gave me this. It is a jade bangle which my grandma wore for many decades. In her old age, she frequently fell and broke the bangle. They believed the bangle was protecting her from injury, so each time it broke, my mum had the goldsmith piece it back together with gold bands. Grandma wore it till she passed on.
> View attachment 5191631


Beautiful story and such a special piece! You can feel close to your grandma when you wear it ❤️ I have such a piece from my great-grandma and I mended a small crack on it recently with a gold band


----------



## phoebe.lt

Have anyone dealt with this seller? 
in need of reference check. Thank you


----------



## udalrike

No, I never dealt with him. 

Wearing my gray carved jade bangle again.


----------



## mrs moulds

Have been wearing her since last Saturday. My Sisi-in-Law from Alabama asked me ‘ what kind of bracelet is that it looks like water?  Since I’m not a jade expert I directed her to research and look at this chat. She only think that diamond and gold is everything. Now she has been exposed to something else that’s beautiful ❤️


----------



## mrs moulds

Again, I’m not a jade expert but, I love these bangles, I am open to anyone options, for your my jewelry sista’s. I brought them over 3 years ago at the LA jewelry mart. The booth I was buzzed in, and lighting was kinda low. I feel that I got them for good prices. Regardless I love them ❤️
Tell me what you think?


----------



## Junkenpo

Hello ladies!  

I changed my avatar... I went to Zippy's website (local restaurant) and their search page has a nēnē (endemic goose) saying "Cheehoo" on it and it cracked me up.  "Cheehoo" is an expression of exuberence here. You have seen Maui use it in Moana. 

I hope everyone is doing well! Love all the jade posted recently.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

mrs moulds said:


> Again, I’m not a jade expert but, I love these bangles, I am open to anyone options, for your my jewelry sista’s. I brought them over 3 years ago at the LA jewelry mart. The booth I was buzzed in, and lighting was kinda low. I feel that I got them for good prices. Regardless I love them ❤
> Tell me what you think?
> 
> View attachment 5198838


They look pretty! Although I feel alittle suspect that the bright lime green bangle maybe treated (which isn't a good thing in the jade market compared to other precious stones) + dyed (could be some other stone imitation as well), so do be cautious if your skin's delicate as any potential acid/bleach left in it could harm you in the long run. The bottom one I love but since you said you got those 2 from a jewelry mart, I'd be cautious of it as well due to aforementioned treatment. But other than that do cherish it and wear them in moderation!


----------



## mrs moulds

AJadecent Angle said:


> They look pretty! Although I feel alittle suspect that the bright lime green bangle maybe treated (which isn't a good thing in the jade market compared to other precious stones) + dyed (could be some other stone imitation as well), so do be cautious if your skin's delicate as any potential acid/bleach left in it could harm you in the long run. The bottom one I love but since you said you got those 2 from a jewelry mart, I'd be cautious of it as well due to aforementioned treatment. But other than that do cherish it and wear them in moderation!


thank you  !


----------



## mrs moulds

AJadecent Angle said:


> They look pretty! Although I feel alittle suspect that the bright lime green bangle maybe treated (which isn't a good thing in the jade market compared to other precious stones) + dyed (could be some other stone imitation as well), so do be cautious if your skin's delicate as any potential acid/bleach left in it could harm you in the long run. The bottom one I love but since you said you got those 2 from a jewelry mart, I'd be cautious of it as well due to aforementioned treatment. But other than that do cherish it and wear them in moderation!


Wow. That is funny, my nail technician said the same thing. She loved the 2nd bangle but had doubts about the first one. It’s good to have ‘ride to die’ on your side that will tell you the truth!


----------



## gemgirl6

I recently tried on this beautiful jade ring  (I’m not an expert, it just looked very beautiful to me)


----------



## mrs moulds

Thank you ladies for your honesty and help. It is and, always appreciated ❤️


----------



## ILoveOrange

udalrike said:


> No, I never dealt with him.
> 
> Wearing my gray carved jade bangle again.
> View attachment 5198126
> View attachment 5198127
> View attachment 5198128



That is a beautiful carved bangle. You always have very unique and interesting pieces!


----------



## ILoveOrange

mrs moulds said:


> Again, I’m not a jade expert but, I love these bangles, I am open to anyone options, for your my jewelry sista’s. I brought them over 3 years ago at the LA jewelry mart. The booth I was buzzed in, and lighting was kinda low. I feel that I got them for good prices. Regardless I love them ❤
> Tell me what you think?
> 
> View attachment 5198838


They are both just gorgeous! You are very lucky to own such beauties.

I'm not an expert either so I can't really tell the difference which is why you have to find and buy from a seller that's trustworthy.


----------



## geroithe

ILoveOrange said:


> I bought this bangle from her. So beautiful in the pictures. I can't wait until I see it in person. I love the peekaboo green patches.
> 
> View attachment 5164265



I have the sister bangle!
If you didn’t get the certification done, here’s mine. Should be quite similar


----------



## AJadecent Angle

geroithe said:


> I have the sister bangle!
> If you didn’t get the certification done, here’s mine. Should be quite similar


Congrats! Wuji pieces just work so well with dark clothing of warm/cold tones and I love how it adds a bold look to it all. It's definitely up there as one of my favorite types of jade color (combos)


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Hey Jadies! I need your honest opinion on some pieces I'm getting delivered this week. One of them being categorized/nearing to mutton fat nephrite quality (羊脂玉 if you want to search as reference + Google translate needed if you do), I already bought one from matsalice and according to her, the one I bought from her a while ago was more translucent whereas this one I'm getting delivered is thicker/creamy looking (opaque maybe the better term here  )
Mutton Fat bangle I bought from her
Multi-colored nephrite bracelet 
Landscape nephrite carving from Qinghai
Some more photos Alice sent me regarding the bangle + bracelet as comparison:


----------



## SmokieDragon

AJadecent Angle said:


> Hey Jadies! I need your honest opinion on some pieces I'm getting delivered this week. One of them being categorized/nearing to mutton fat nephrite quality (羊脂玉 if you want to search as reference + Google translate needed if you do), I already bought one from matsalice and according to her, the one I bought from her a while ago was more translucent whereas this one I'm getting delivered is thicker/creamy looking (opaque maybe the better term here  )
> Mutton Fat bangle I bought from her
> Multi-colored nephrite bracelet
> Landscape nephrite carving from Qinghai
> Some more photos Alice sent me regarding the bangle + bracelet as comparison:
> View attachment 5208095
> View attachment 5208096
> View attachment 5208097
> View attachment 5208098
> View attachment 5208099
> View attachment 5208100
> View attachment 5208101
> View attachment 5208102
> View attachment 5208103
> View attachment 5208104



I love the mutton fat bangle!


----------



## erinli

Hi friends!

It has been years since I've posted on this thread, but I still come around and lurk on everyone's beautiful collections now and again.  Hope everyone is doing well.

I have a question though! Does anyone know of any reputable vendors who can have custom pendants cut? The design is relatively simple- I've attached a photo of the symbol in metal for reference (sorry for the poor quality screenshot).

I'd be happy to have the piece in either jadeite or nephrite- I just want the piece to be A quality and from a trustworthy source. I've ordered pieces from UltimateJadeite, mats_alice, and gojade in the past and have good experiences will all, but I'm not sure if any of them are able to accommodate custom work. If anyone has any suggestions I'd love to know! Thank you!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

erinli said:


> Hi friends!
> 
> It has been years since I've posted on this thread, but I still come around and lurk on everyone's beautiful collections now and again.  Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> I have a question though! Does anyone know of any reputable vendors who can have custom pendants cut? The design is relatively simple- I've attached a photo of the symbol in metal for reference (sorry for the poor quality screenshot).
> 
> I'd be happy to have the piece in either jadeite or nephrite- I just want the piece to be A quality and from a trustworthy source. I've ordered pieces from UltimateJadeite, mats_alice, and gojade in the past and have good experiences will all, but I'm not sure if any of them are able to accommodate custom work. If anyone has any suggestions I'd love to know! Thank you!


I've heard from here that Yokdee, and Allan Spehar can do bespoke orders although it seems that you should ask about their quotes first and what sort of material + quality you'd like it to be made out of.


----------



## Junkenpo

erinli said:


> Hi friends!
> 
> It has been years since I've posted on this thread, but I still come around and lurk on everyone's beautiful collections now and again.  Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> I have a question though! Does anyone know of any reputable vendors who can have custom pendants cut? The design is relatively simple- I've attached a photo of the symbol in metal for reference (sorry for the poor quality screenshot).
> 
> I'd be happy to have the piece in either jadeite or nephrite- I just want the piece to be A quality and from a trustworthy source. I've ordered pieces from UltimateJadeite, mats_alice, and gojade in the past and have good experiences will all, but I'm not sure if any of them are able to accommodate custom work. If anyone has any suggestions I'd love to know! Thank you!



Maybe JadebyNikolai?  https://jadebynikolai.shop/pages/custom


----------



## SmokieDragon

erinli said:


> Hi friends!
> 
> It has been years since I've posted on this thread, but I still come around and lurk on everyone's beautiful collections now and again.  Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> I have a question though! Does anyone know of any reputable vendors who can have custom pendants cut? The design is relatively simple- I've attached a photo of the symbol in metal for reference (sorry for the poor quality screenshot).
> 
> I'd be happy to have the piece in either jadeite or nephrite- I just want the piece to be A quality and from a trustworthy source. I've ordered pieces from UltimateJadeite, mats_alice, and gojade in the past and have good experiences will all, but I'm not sure if any of them are able to accommodate custom work. If anyone has any suggestions I'd love to know! Thank you!



Like what @AJadecent Angle has said, definitely Yok Dee (she has her own website and an Etsy store) and Allan Spehar (of JadeDiver on Etsy) customise and are more than happy to provide quotes. My experience with both of them has been good. I have made quite a few items with Yok Dee but having said that, it was from her own available loose jadeite pieces of cabochons / leaf / donut / etc. She didn't carve anything for me. However, Allan did - a Pi donut. Both took about a few months to do so as they are both busy. One just has to be patient and ask them off and on in a friendly manner. But rest assured, the results are outstanding and worth it


----------



## erinli

Thank you all so much for this information regarding custom work- very helpful! I'll reach out to those two vendors and see what they say!  Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## erinli

I have another quick question for you all: for those who have bought from gojade, do you find their pieces are generally darker in person than their photos? (Or vice versa?) I haven't purchased from them in a couple of years but was curious if anyone found their pieces to vary much in person from the photos. Just curious as to which direction if so (lighter/darker in person) as that will help me base my decisions in the future with what pieces I might pick up. Thanks again!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

erinli said:


> I have another quick question for you all: for those who have bought from gojade, do you find their pieces are generally darker in person than their photos? (Or vice versa?) I haven't purchased from them in a couple of years but was curious if anyone found their pieces to vary much in person from the photos. Just curious as to which direction if so (lighter/darker in person) as that will help me base my decisions in the future with what pieces I might pick up. Thanks again!


Funny you'd ask that! I literally got my nephrite turtle delivered today from bidding in their listing 2 weeks ago. I can confirm that the photos are darker/more profound than they look in reality, although if you ask me, it's a common practice with oversea sellers and should be taken note of. Personally I don't mind it as gojade always has the "make an offer" option on as well, and has some hidden treasures up for bidding (albeit machine carved alot of the times).
If you wish for your piece to stand out and be hand carved, then gojade definitely isn't your go-to for that.


----------



## erinli

AJadecent Angle said:


> Funny you'd ask that! I literally got my nephrite turtle delivered today from bidding in their listing 2 weeks ago. I can confirm that the photos are darker/more profound than they look in reality, although if you ask me, it's a common practice with oversea sellers and should be taken note of. Personally I don't mind it as gojade always has the "make an offer" option on as well, and has some hidden treasures up for bidding (albeit machine carved alot of the times).
> If you wish for your piece to stand out and be hand carved, then gojade definitely isn't your go-to for that.




Thanks so much for the info! Good to know! Some of the pieces I'm looking at are sort of a medium to darker green and yellow, so if I decide to buy a piece or two I figured it'd be better to have an idea if they'd be lighter or darker in person than what I'm seeing in their photos. Regardless I always try to understand it's always a bit of a gamble buying online. I've had the same thing happen with UJ even- it was beautiful in person but not quite as vibrant or "alive" as the photos, but photographing jadeite accurately is pretty difficult it seems. I adore Nandar and I'm sure she sent the pics unedited, it just goes to show that photos can only be so close to what the eye will see in person. I suppose it's always nice to hear of others' experiences with vendors so I can possibly have a better idea of what I'm getting into before I start buying, haha.  Thanks again for sharing your experience with me!


----------



## berniechocolate

erinli said:


> Hi friends!
> 
> It has been years since I've posted on this thread, but I still come around and lurk on everyone's beautiful collections now and again.  Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> I have a question though! Does anyone know of any reputable vendors who can have custom pendants cut? The design is relatively simple- I've attached a photo of the symbol in metal for reference (sorry for the poor quality screenshot).
> 
> I'd be happy to have the piece in either jadeite or nephrite- I just want the piece to be A quality and from a trustworthy source. I've ordered pieces from UltimateJadeite, mats_alice, and gojade in the past and have good experiences will all, but I'm not sure if any of them are able to accommodate custom work. If anyone has any suggestions I'd love to know! Thank you!



If you want to cut custom shapes nephrite . U can try Allan Sephar or Jade Divers.

A few of us had square bangles cut from either Yukon snow or Edwards black nephrite . He has amazing skills . Your post just reminded me I haven’t been wearing it for sometime but here it is .


----------



## mrs moulds

Wearing my Buddha that my daughter brought for me. Again, wearing it makes me happy


----------



## AJadecent Angle

erinli said:


> Thanks so much for the info! Good to know! Some of the pieces I'm looking at are sort of a medium to darker green and yellow, so if I decide to buy a piece or two I figured it'd be better to have an idea if they'd be lighter or darker in person than what I'm seeing in their photos. Regardless I always try to understand it's always a bit of a gamble buying online. I've had the same thing happen with UJ even- it was beautiful in person but not quite as vibrant or "alive" as the photos, but photographing jadeite accurately is pretty difficult it seems. I adore Nandar and I'm sure she sent the pics unedited, it just goes to show that photos can only be so close to what the eye will see in person. I suppose it's always nice to hear of others' experiences with vendors so I can possibly have a better idea of what I'm getting into before I start buying, haha.  Thanks again for sharing your experience with me!


Yes, indeed jade is one of those gemstones that are either prettier in reality, or are just photogenically pretty. But so long as the seller is trusted to sell natural, untreated jade and will always disclose any deformity/impurity the piece has got, then I think it's worth the gamble.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Oops, forgot to show what I got sent yesterday as well. 



Here's the comparison of the 2 mutton fat bangles I got both from matsalice! The carved one with the yellowish hue being the one I bought a while ago, the non-carved one with a more greyish hue being the one I bought very recently that arrived yesterday.




@erinli here's the nephrite turtle I was talking about which arrived today as well!
Link of the listing if you want to compare how different it looks from gojade's pictures to mine.



I'll take a better photo when sun's out tomorrow.


----------



## berniechocolate

AJadecent Angle said:


> Oops, forgot to show what I got sent yesterday as well.
> View attachment 5211555
> View attachment 5211556
> 
> Here's the comparison of the 2 mutton fat bangles I got both from matsalice! The carved one with the yellowish hue being the one I bought a while ago, the non-carved one with a more greyish hue being the one I bought very recently that arrived yesterday.
> View attachment 5211557
> View attachment 5211558
> View attachment 5211559
> 
> @erinli here's the nephrite turtle I was talking about which arrived today as well!
> Link of the listing if you want to compare how different it looks from gojade's pictures to mine.
> View attachment 5211560
> View attachment 5211561
> 
> I'll take a better photo when sun's out tomorrow.



U should be conferred Tpf king of nephrite !


----------



## AJadecent Angle

berniechocolate said:


> U should be conferred Tpf king of nephrite !


Oh please! I love my jadeites and nephrites equally, it's just that toying around with nephrites feel so nice and it doesn't hurt my bank account as much even when it's recovering


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Photos of the nephrite turtle in sunlight.




Some new and fine additions to the beaded bracelets collection.




Looks like someone wants in with the attention!


----------



## erinli

berniechocolate said:


> If you want to cut custom shapes nephrite . U can try Allan Sephar or Jade Divers.
> 
> A few of us had square bangles cut from either Yukon snow or Edwards black nephrite . He has amazing skills . Your post just reminded me I haven’t been wearing it for sometime but here it is .
> View attachment 5211493
> View attachment 5211494
> View attachment 5211495




These are amazing!!! Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## erinli

AJadecent Angle said:


> Photos of the nephrite turtle in sunlight.
> View attachment 5212294
> View attachment 5212295
> View attachment 5212296
> 
> Some new and fine additions to the beaded bracelets collection.
> View attachment 5212298
> View attachment 5212300
> View attachment 5212299
> 
> Looks like someone wants in with the attention!
> View attachment 5212304
> View attachment 5212303
> View attachment 5212302
> View attachment 5212301




Oh my goodness that little turtle is beautiful!!  Thank you for sharing the photos of it in different lighting, that was really helpful when comparing to the photos on gojade's ebay listing. I see what you mean about the difference, but it's nice to see it wasn't anything too drastic (at least not on my computer monitor!)! Thanks again!


----------



## Icyjade

I’ve been enjoying my new little family of fishes from my local jeweler:


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Couldn't wear the rings at all since my fingers are bony, and rings are too large to fit. But it won't stop me from caring about them.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Been wearing my quad-coloured Li Hong jadeite bangle for the past month and counting


----------



## VintageyGirl

SmokieDragon said:


> Been wearing my quad-coloured Li Hong jadeite bangle for the past month and counting
> 
> View attachment 5219042


Beautiful Li Hong bangle! And of cos those bracelets ❤️


----------



## udalrike

Wonderful jade jewlery!

I found the perfect bumpers for my jade bangles. Lightweight, nice and they make a beautiful sound!


----------



## udalrike

Here


----------



## udalrike

With green


----------



## udalrike

And with the Guatemalan one


----------



## SmokieDragon

The other side of my bangle on the same escalator one week later haha


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Hey jadies! I'm gonna need some help here, so some of you maybe aware of the conundrum I had (still have) regarding some jade pieces I have being color stained by a fabric of some sort. So I was wondering if any of you had tried soaking your pieces with nail polish remover/acetone and your experiences with using it as means of cleaning off _very_ stubborn stains that not even soapy hot water, rubbing alcohol would do. Also I do want reassurance that acetone won't damage the internal structure of jade as well even though I've read that it'll only go after organic compounds such as dyes, some plastics (since jade isn't an organic gemstone but porous).


----------



## essiedub

AJadecent Angle said:


> Hey jadies! I'm gonna need some help here, so some of you maybe aware of the conundrum I had (still have) regarding some jade pieces I have being color stained by a fabric of some sort. So I was wondering if any of you had tried soaking your pieces with nail polish remover/acetone and your experiences with using it as means of cleaning off _very_ stubborn stains that not even soapy hot water, rubbing alcohol would do. Also I do want reassurance that acetone won't damage the internal structure of jade as well even though I've read that it'll only go after organic compounds such as dyes, some plastics (since jade isn't an organic gemstone but porous).


can you post photo of the piece with color stain? I’m no  jade expert but if it’s a surface stain, perhaps you can try a mild abrasive..like glass polish (like what is used on ceramic cooktops) Or even comet .. I know this sounds ridiculous but I‘m equating  this with stone  countertop stains.  Polishing is what tightens up the porosity so don’t do that til the stain is extRacted.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

essiedub said:


> can you post photo of the piece with color stain? I’m no  jade expert but if it’s a surface stain, perhaps you can try a mild abrasive..like glass polish (like what is used on ceramic cooktops) Or even comet .. I know this sounds ridiculous but I‘m equating  this with stone  countertop stains.  Polishing is what tightens up the porosity so don’t do that til the stain is extRacted.


Gee, I really wish I could take a good pic of it but my phone can't pick the stains up at all.   
It is a surface stain but there's some that is stuck on/in some stonelines, currently I have this piece soaking in acetone for 3 days total. Which has gotten I'd say 90% of the stains but the ones remaining are very, VERY stubborn. 
Here's the pic despite it being blurry (circled out to the notable areas where the surface stains appear)


----------



## essiedub

AJadecent Angle said:


> Gee, I really wish I could take a good pic of it but my phone can't pick the stains up at all.
> It is a surface stain but there's some that is stuck on/in some stonelines, currently I have this piece soaking in acetone for 3 days total. Which has gotten I'd say 90% of the stains but the ones remaining are very, VERY stubborn.
> Here's the pic despite it being blurry (circled out to the notable areas where the surface stains appear)
> View attachment 5235743
> View attachment 5235744


Those blackish lines and smudges? Wow. It’s incredible that clothing could leave that.  Good that your acetone has worked ..it really is barely visible. I’m impressed! The piece itself is nice!  Is that a curled up monkey on a pendant? And what is the name of this type of jade?


----------



## AJadecent Angle

essiedub said:


> Those blackish lines and smudges? Wow. It’s incredible that clothing could leave that.  Good that your acetone has worked ..it really is barely visible. I’m impressed! The piece itself is nice!  Is that a curled up monkey on a pendant? And what is the name of this type of jade?


Thanks! I'm just as surprised that clothing could quite literally leave a mark on a piece, and I believe it's a monkey hugging a peach(?)
with a ruyi slapped onto it. 
It's jadeite as well which was on bid from gojade quite a while ago, although I wouldn't be surprised if the piece's got a heat treatment on the yellowish/reddish part.


----------



## erinli

Hey everyone! For those of you who stack without buffer bracelets of some kind in between, have you ever damaged a bangle or bracelet that you're aware of? I've been thinking of trying to stack several of my bangles together on one wrist so that they don't really have room to move- has anyone tried this? I'd really hate to damage my jade and have always just worn one at a time. 

Also- does anyone have experience stacking just large bead bracelets? I have a few 13-14mm round nephrite bead bracelets that I'd love to wear together, but am concerned about damage like with the bangles. It seems like it might be easier to wear the beaded bracelets together, but I'm just not sure. Any advice would be appreciated from those who like to stack, thanks!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

erinli said:


> Hey everyone! For those of you who stack without buffer bracelets of some kind in between, have you ever damaged a bangle or bracelet that you're aware of? I've been thinking of trying to stack several of my bangles together on one wrist so that they don't really have room to move- has anyone tried this? I'd really hate to damage my jade and have always just worn one at a time.
> 
> Also- does anyone have experience stacking just large bead bracelets? I have a few 13-14mm round nephrite bead bracelets that I'd love to wear together, but am concerned about damage like with the bangles. It seems like it might be easier to wear the beaded bracelets together, but I'm just not sure. Any advice would be appreciated from those who like to stack, thanks!


I personally have never done stacking on either of them due to the reasons you listed above, as eventually you run the risk of them not only having one or more of them chip from just clanking onto each other too hard/on the weak spot (stonelines, hairline fractures, cracks). Same for beaded bracelets although if they're 13-14mm _maybe_ you could get away with it since they're more form fitting thanks to the stretchy cords, so you could have multiple of them on one wrist without the risk of them chipping each other, as well with them being such large beads, they can withstand some beatings on each other here and there probably.


----------



## DennyDen

Jadeite bead bracelet with serpent head clasp from Anthony Lent.


----------



## Junkenpo

Wow!  I'm not familiar with this brand... very cool!  I'm a snake, so I totally approve.  I really like the combination of beads with the snake and tail.  The necklace is tempting, neat that it comes in different gemstones. 



DennyDen said:


> Jadeite bead bracelet with serpent head clasp from Anthony Lent.


----------



## MASTERMKOMBO

Considering buying this ring. What are your options on the price?


----------



## MASTERMKOMBO

berniechocolate said:


> Left it at the local SG gemologist for a week since they were busy . Collected it back only yesterday
> 
> View attachment 5135274
> View attachment 5135275
> View attachment 5135276
> View attachment 5135277


I’m a guy so I can’t get away with wearing a bangle like this, but I can’t get enough of this drooling over this bangle. Absolutely stunning!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

MASTERMKOMBO said:


> Considering buying this ring. What are your options on the price?


If you're into translucent, icy pieces then go for it! Although you may want to ask for indoor and outdoor pictures so you can see how it really looks in everyday life.


----------



## VintageyGirl

erinli said:


> Hey everyone! For those of you who stack without buffer bracelets of some kind in between, have you ever damaged a bangle or bracelet that you're aware of? I've been thinking of trying to stack several of my bangles together on one wrist so that they don't really have room to move- has anyone tried this? I'd really hate to damage my jade and have always just worn one at a time.
> 
> Also- does anyone have experience stacking just large bead bracelets? I have a few 13-14mm round nephrite bead bracelets that I'd love to wear together, but am concerned about damage like with the bangles. It seems like it might be easier to wear the beaded bracelets together, but I'm just not sure. Any advice would be appreciated from those who like to stack, thanks!


I’m even a little worried about stacking jade with gold bangles though jade is harder than gold. I do sometimes stack with thinner gold bangles or bracelets but tend to remove it after going out. Never stacked full-on jade with jade before. Scared of damage!


----------



## MASTERMKOMBO

AJadecent Angle said:


> If you're into translucent, icy pieces then go for it! Although you may want to ask for indoor and outdoor pictures so you can see how it really looks in everyday life.



Thank you as usual for your advice I’ll be sure to ask for more pictures.


----------



## Junkenpo

Welcome to the thread!  

I'm of the opinion that jade is for everyone and the deciding factor of "getting away" with jewelry is confidence and attitude.  If you like it, rock it!   I saved this pic from 1stDibs because I rarely see men wearing bangles, but I like the look of it on them. 









MASTERMKOMBO said:


> I’m a guy so I can’t get away with wearing a bangle like this, but I can’t get enough of this drooling over this bangle. Absolutely stunning!


----------



## MASTERMKOMBO

Junkenpo said:


> Welcome to the thread!
> 
> I'm of the opinion that jade is for everyone and the deciding factor of "getting away" with jewelry is confidence and attitude.  If you like it, rock it!   I saved this pic from 1stDibs because I rarely see men wearing bangles, but I like the look of it on them.


This is a really nice pictures although I think it would drive me crazy having my watch hit against the bangle but this makes it look much more masculine at the same time.

I’m very sure I’ll eventually purchase a bangle as they’re my favourite piece of Jadeite jewellery to look at. I’ll just select the appropriate colour.


----------



## jelliedfeels

Hello everyone, I picked up this necklace secondhand. It’s a Phoenix in black jade I think. It’s very heavy (for me) so I’ve got to get used to wearing it


----------



## AJadecent Angle

jelliedfeels said:


> Hello everyone, I picked up this necklace secondhand. It’s a Phoenix in black jade I think. It’s very heavy (for me) so I’ve got to get used to wearing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242351
> View attachment 5242352


Oh! That's so pretty, especially for Serpentine!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Some pieces I got delivered today from gojade. I have a soft spot for buddhas since it brings back childhood nostalgia (and cause I was always considered a buddha lookalike with the chubby cheeks and bald head back then)


----------



## essiedub

DennyDen said:


> Jadeite bead bracelet with serpent head clasp from Anthony Lent.
> 
> View attachment 5237794


That’s terrific! It makes plain bead bracelets super special! Love love!


----------



## jelliedfeels

AJadecent Angle said:


> Oh! That's so pretty, especially for Serpentine!


Does it say it is serpentine? I must confess I’m having some problems translating the card


----------



## AJadecent Angle

jelliedfeels said:


> Does it say it is serpentine? I must confess I’m having some problems translating the card


Yep, it says it's Serpentine Jade specifically, most Chinese certs will say it's 翡翠货A (which literally translates to Jadeite Cargo/Goods A) meaning it's untreated jadeite instead of 蛇纹石玉 meaning "Serpentine Jade". I also do hope you didn't pay too much for it as well


----------



## jelliedfeels

AJadecent Angle said:


> Yep, it says it's Serpentine Jade specifically, most Chinese certs will say it's 翡翠货A (which literally translates to Jadeite Cargo/Goods A) meaning it's untreated jadeite instead of 蛇纹石玉 meaning "Serpentine Jade". I also do hope you didn't pay too much for it as well


Oh no, it is actually from a job lot of jewellery so it was inexpensive.  I did want an all black necklace so it is still a great find in serpentine.


----------



## mrs moulds

AJadecent Angle said:


> Some pieces I got delivered today from gojade. I have a soft spot for buddhas since it brings back childhood nostalgia (and cause I was always considered a buddha lookalike with the chubby cheeks and bald head back then)
> View attachment 5242665
> View attachment 5242666
> View attachment 5242667
> View attachment 5242668


They always make me smile


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Latest nephrite acquisitions


----------



## jelliedfeels

AJadecent Angle said:


> Latest nephrite acquisitions
> View attachment 5246753
> View attachment 5246754
> View attachment 5246755
> View attachment 5246756
> View attachment 5246757
> View attachment 5246758
> View attachment 5246759


This might be a silly question but what do you do with the loose stones? Do you put them on display or are you going to have them made into jewellery?


----------



## AJadecent Angle

jelliedfeels said:


> This might be a silly question but what do you do with the loose stones? Do you put them on display or are you going to have them made into jewellery?


I’ll be putting them on display inside some orange prescription bottles cause it’s portable, funny (for all the wrong reasons   ), and I don’t have any other bottles to put them in without the fear of it being lost and/or hitting onto other heavier pieces.


----------



## chummycheryl

Hi All, I recently purchased a couple of Jade items from a seller. Was wondering if any of you here can tell if it’s grade A natural Jade? It is sold as Xinjiang mutton fat Jade 8mm bead bracelet. Thank you!


----------



## chummycheryl

Any fellow jade lovers who are living in Singapore? Any recommendations where to get jade pieces authenticated and certified? Thank you!


----------



## Icyjade

chummycheryl said:


> Any fellow jade lovers who are living in Singapore? Any recommendations where to get jade pieces authenticated and certified? Thank you!



Nanyang at Far East. It’s the only lab I use in Singapore 






						NGI - Nan Yang Gemological Institute
					

We are an independent gem testing and jewellery appraisal laboratory in Singapore. A member of the Singapore Jewellers Association, we specialize in diamond grading, gemstone identification, and jadeite/jade identification. With our experienced gemologists, we offer you services with integrity...



					www.ngi.com.sg


----------



## chummycheryl

Icyjade said:


> Nanyang at Far East. It’s the only lab I use in Singapore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NGI - Nan Yang Gemological Institute
> 
> 
> We are an independent gem testing and jewellery appraisal laboratory in Singapore. A member of the Singapore Jewellers Association, we specialize in diamond grading, gemstone identification, and jadeite/jade identification. With our experienced gemologists, we offer you services with integrity...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ngi.com.sg


Thank you Icyjade! I will check them out.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

A newest beauty I got.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Debuting my intense green ring and bracelet. I’m in love!! I think the pictures I’ve taken so far don’t do the ring justice


----------



## berniechocolate

MASTERMKOMBO said:


> Considering buying this ring. What are your options on the price?




It’s very icy . If price is not an issue it looks very lovely . U can never go wrong with icy variety because it’s the finest grain and the translucence speaks for its quality .



MASTERMKOMBO said:


> I’m a guy so I can’t get away with wearing a bangle like this, but I can’t get enough of this drooling over this bangle. Absolutely stunning!


Thanks for the kindly complements . It is my favorite bangle too because it reminds me of the pale blue skies . Here’s how it looks near windows sill lighting


----------



## berniechocolate

AJadecent Angle said:


> A newest beauty I got.
> View attachment 5251703
> View attachment 5251704
> View attachment 5251705



So painstakingly carved ! Is it a pendant or for display ? The spinach green bits make the greenery so lively !


----------



## berniechocolate

SmokieDragon said:


> Debuting my intense green ring and bracelet. I’m in love!! I think the pictures I’ve taken so far don’t do the ring justice
> 
> View attachment 5253237
> 
> View attachment 5253234
> View attachment 5253235
> View attachment 5253236



Very classic greens !


----------



## Cool Breeze

SmokieDragon said:


> Debuting my intense green ring and bracelet. I’m in love!! I think the pictures I’ve taken so far don’t do the ring justice
> 
> View attachment 5253237
> 
> View attachment 5253234
> View attachment 5253235
> View attachment 5253236


Gorgeous!!!  You have such a good collector’s eye.  You find such stunning pieces.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

berniechocolate said:


> So painstakingly carved ! Is it a pendant or for display ? The spinach green bits make the greenery so lively !


Definitely for display, my neck would despise me if I were to try and wear it!


----------



## berniechocolate

Just tidy my safe and got reminded I have an Edwards black nephrite square by Allan Sephar .  I love black jadeite bangles but nothing comes close to the midnight darkness of edwards black nephrite jade . It’s really a true blackest of black with a beautiful shine .


----------



## Farkvam

Trying to find a different way to photograph my bangle


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cool Breeze said:


> Gorgeous!!!  You have such a good collector’s eye.  You find such stunning pieces.



Thanks so much!!


----------



## MASTERMKOMBO

berniechocolate said:


> It’s very icy . If price is not an issue it looks very lovely . U can never go wrong with icy variety because it’s the finest grain and the translucence speaks for its quality .
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kindly complements . It is my favorite bangle too because it reminds me of the pale blue skies . Here’s how it looks near windows sill lighting
> View attachment 5254462
> 
> 
> View attachment 5254460


My bad I went off the grid for a while, but I’m back now.These pictures are just stunning. You must have 200 pieces of jewellery lol.

That’s also a killer ring combo! I had to zoom on on that diamond ring. Not to mention the mail ring, I’m guessing that 22k or possibly 24k? The yellow is very vibrant. I actually decided not to buy the jade ring as much as I loved it. I’m getting a gold lion head ring instead.


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi Jadies!

Everyone has such lovely jade.  Bernie - my fave thing of yours is still the little orange donut with the little green leaves in your current avatar.  The colors and execution are just fun and cute. 

Mastermkombo - jade rings are fun and so is a gold lion head.   Maybe a large jade cabochon ring in the future? My dad had one and it will be passed to my son when he's old enough to take care of it.   I need to retake pictures of my rings, I've since acquired a couple more, haha. 

repost


----------



## Junkenpo

And here is my latest acquistion:  clip earrings!

With all the headphone wearing for virtual meetings I've had to do at work, clip earrings have been very nice easy on/off option. I liked these vintage clip-ons before the pandemic and now it's just solidified.  The tension in them is a little tight, my ears ached at the end of the day so they need adjustment.

Gump's nephrite ovals cab in 14k yg setting.





And a repost of my other clip-ons


----------



## Pimpernel

Junkenpo said:


> Hi Jadies!
> 
> Everyone has such lovely jade.  Bernie - my fave thing of yours is still the little orange donut with the little green leaves in your current avatar.  The colors and execution are just fun and cute.
> 
> Mastermkombo - jade rings are fun and so is a gold lion head.   Maybe a large jade cabochon ring in the future? My dad had one and it will be passed to my son when he's old enough to take care of it.   I need to retake pictures of my rings, I've since acquired a couple more, haha.
> 
> repost


*floorthud* Absolutely awesome combination... Please, what is that gorgeous honey-coloured oval ring stone?


----------



## Junkenpo

Pimpernel said:


> *floorthud* Absolutely awesome combination... Please, what is that gorgeous honey-coloured oval ring stone?



Hi!  

I discovered that one up on e*bay such a long time ago.  It's jadeite, but I'm not sure of the designer. Most of my jade is second-hand and vintage and relatively inexpensive.  I just keep an eye out and stuff pops up.  I got it to match a bangle I have. If you jump back to the very first page on this thread, you can see the bangle. Sometimes it is a long wait and it is definitely bad for my wallet, but jade addiction is real. 

Shall I enable you? 
Kathyjade has a few available at the moment. Hope the links work. 
link 1
link 2

My understanding is that you can find this color naturally occurring in jadeite, but that some sellers "force" it by heating white jade. Heat-treated jade in this color can sometimes look dried out, though, and heating it can also make the jade brittle.  Caveat emptor.  Always ask questions till you're satisfied. 

Here are some more reposts.


----------



## AnnaWu2021

Does anyone wear an oversized bangle? I wonder if the widest part of your hand us 16 cm (~50-52 mm bangle), is a round 54 mm one too big? There is a standard measurement table,  I know, but in real life it's not 100% applicable to everyone. 
I am eyeing a 54mm and not sure if it will loose and fall off from my hand.


----------



## Junkenpo

AnnaWu2021 said:


> Does anyone wear an oversized bangle? I wonder if the widest part of your hand us 16 cm (~50-52 mm bangle), is a round 54 mm one too big? There is a standard measurement table,  I know, but in real life it's not 100% applicable to everyone.
> I am eyeing a 54mm and not sure if it will loose and fall off from my hand.



I do.  When I first started collecting, I didnʻt know my size and my first bangle was a 54.7mm bangle, which was big. Not only a little bit of worry that it would slip off, but also for the accidental bump and knock since the drop from the wrist was longer. After that, I figured out my preference for 50-52mm bangles. I would still slip her into rotation though.  I also discovered I was less picky about size when collecting carved bangles, so I would just shove the bigger bangles farther up my arm.  

Unfortunately for me, I gained weight over the pandemic. Now even though my wrist size is still small, my hand is more fleshy.  Iʻm stuck wearing one bangle on my left wrist because I can no longer get it over the fleshy part of my palm to take it off.

repost pics

the one that's stuck. I think it's a 52mm?





thin princess style stacked 51-53mm





51mm and the 54.7mm





51.2mm and the 54.7mm - different angle to show how much it hangs.





a whopping 73mm


----------



## SmokieDragon

AnnaWu2021 said:


> Does anyone wear an oversized bangle? I wonder if the widest part of your hand us 16 cm (~50-52 mm bangle), is a round 54 mm one too big? There is a standard measurement table,  I know, but in real life it's not 100% applicable to everyone.
> I am eyeing a 54mm and not sure if it will loose and fall off from my hand.
> 
> View attachment 5265992



I’m not sure which part of your hand you’re measuring, but this is the picture guide I used when I started out




I had a palm breadth of 73mm then which would make my size 54-56mm. Since I wanted slightly bigger bangles, I went with D-shaped of 57-58mm. Fir princess round, I went down by not more than 1.3 from 57mm, ie my princess rounds are 55.7-56.5mm


----------



## AnnaWu2021

SmokieDragon said:


> I’m not sure which part of your hand you’re measuring, but this is the picture guide I used when I started out
> 
> View attachment 5266382
> 
> 
> I had a palm breadth of 73mm then which would make my size 54-56mm. Since I wanted slightly bigger bangles, I went with D-shaped of 57-58mm. Fir princess round, I went down by not more than 1.3 from 57mm, ie my princess rounds are 55.7-56.5mm


I used several methods including the one you posted, and always come up wit 50-52. But I wonder if a plus of 2 mm (54 mm round bangle) will make any difference. The last thing I want to happen is the bangle falls off my hand for any reason


----------



## SmokieDragon

AnnaWu2021 said:


> I used several methods including the one you posted, and always come up wit 50-52. But I wonder if a plus of 2 mm (54 mm round bangle) will make any difference. The last thing I want to happen is the bangle falls off my hand for any reason



It sounds like it will be too big. Generally, princess rounds can be smaller in diameter than D shaped. So if you are coming up at 50-52mm, I think 53mm princess round would be already a generous fit. 54mm princess round would be too big. I don’t think it will fall off but it might go up your arm quite a bit


----------



## AnnaWu2021

Hi everyone,
I have got a bangle below, it was certified as grade A, but well I am not sure if a lab is correct 100% all the time. It has a crack (or stoneline, or stone vein, I am not sure what it is), but I can't feel it with my finger or nail at all, it is totally smooth. Is this something natural or should I be worried that the crack was treated and filled with wax or polymer to make it smooth?


----------



## AJadecent Angle

AnnaWu2021 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have got a bangle below, it was certified as grade A, but well I am not sure if a lab is correct 100% all the time. It has a crack (or stoneline, or stone vein, I am not sure what it is), but I can't feel it with my finger or nail at all, it is totally smooth. Is this something natural or should I be worried that the crack was treated and filled with wax or polymer to make it smooth?
> View attachment 5267897


It looks natural and untreated to me, although pictures could only go so far in terms of seeing if the piece's really untreated 
Stonelines don't have to be felt on the surface since it's a natural process during jadeite's formation, although it is possible that some stonelines (and notably cracks) will have wax buildup on the crevices which can usually be seen under UV light. But I don't think you'd have to worry about your bangle being treated as long as you can check the certification up in it's respective website.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Latest acquisitions! Yes I probably will never get over landscape designs


----------



## szuszuszu

Junkenpo said:


> Hi Jadies!
> 
> Everyone has such lovely jade.  Bernie - my fave thing of yours is still the little orange donut with the little green leaves in your current avatar.  The colors and execution are just fun and cute.
> 
> Mastermkombo - jade rings are fun and so is a gold lion head.   Maybe a large jade cabochon ring in the future? My dad had one and it will be passed to my son when he's old enough to take care of it.   I need to retake pictures of my rings, I've since acquired a couple more, haha.
> 
> repost


I can’t take my eyes off the ring on your thumb . It is so gorgeous and glows in all lighting conditions.


----------



## AnnaWu2021

To Jadies who have got your jadeites from Singapore with certificate from NGI (Nanyang Gem Institutions), this institute doesn't have a website to verify the certificate number at all, how do you verify the authenticity of the certificate?


----------



## MASTERMKOMBO

Junkenpo said:


> Hi Jadies!
> 
> Everyone has such lovely jade.  Bernie - my fave thing of yours is still the little orange donut with the little green leaves in your current avatar.  The colors and execution are just fun and cute.
> 
> Mastermkombo - jade rings are fun and so is a gold lion head.   Maybe a large jade cabochon ring in the future? My dad had one and it will be passed to my son when he's old enough to take care of it.   I need to retake pictures of my rings, I've since acquired a couple more, haha.
> 
> repost



Awesome photos of your jade jewellery. Those are some very stunning rings , love the bangle too.

I will definitely still get a jade cabochon ring in the future. What made me hold off on it was that the fact that the price of the cabochon I was going to buy was almost the same price as the lion head ring. Won’t be too long before I add one to the collection!


----------



## LoveJadeiteGal

Greetings! Anyone have good experience with the following jade seller? I am new here and I see some good review. But i am looking for something economical as a start. I came across a few online with and without brick and mortar shops in Singapore. Kindly advise 
1) Ultimate Jade
2) New Jade
3) Li Hong
4) Jade Story Singapore
5) All About Jade


----------



## AnnaWu2021

LoveJadeiteGal said:


> Greetings! Anyone have good experience with the following jade seller? I am new here and I see some good review. But i am looking for something economical as a start. I came across a few online with and without brick and mortar shops in Singapore. Kindly advise
> 1) Ultimate Jade
> 2) New Jade
> 3) Li Hong
> 4) Jade Story Singapore
> 5) All About Jade


So far as I know after reading 50 pages about jade topic on this forum, Ultimate Jade and Li-Hong are very reputative and provide grade A only. Li-Hong's price is kinda expensive to be honest, their online shop seems to be low of stock, only few bangles left with minimum price 1000 SGD, I would say UJ offers more choices of prices.


----------



## LoveJadeiteGal

AnnaWu2021 said:


> So far as I know after reading 50 pages about jade topic on this forum, Ultimate Jade and Li-Hong are very reputative and provide grade A only. Li-Hong's price is kinda expensive to be honest, their online shop seems to be low of stock, only few bangles left with minimum price 1000 SGD, I would say UJ offers more choices of prices.



thanks. Yeah if bangles then UJ has wide choices but I feel some prices are hard to justify with the grade/quality. However, jades are really subjective. Let me do more homework in comparing the prices with its quality.


----------



## SmokieDragon

LoveJadeiteGal said:


> Greetings! Anyone have good experience with the following jade seller? I am new here and I see some good review. But i am looking for something economical as a start. I came across a few online with and without brick and mortar shops in Singapore. Kindly advise
> 1) Ultimate Jade
> 2) New Jade
> 3) Li Hong
> 4) Jade Story Singapore
> 5) All About Jade



I have bought a few jadeite bangles each from Ultimate Jadeite and Li Hong while I've bought a pieces of jadeite jewellery from All About Jade. For bangles, UJ definitely has a lower price point than Li Hong. One of the bangles that I bought from UJ is my "happy mood" bangle which always makes me feel better when I wear it. I paid less than US$200 for it 2 years ago. It's a bi-coloured white and dark green bangle. So worth it! If not for a quad-coloured mainly lavender bangle that I bought from Li Hong (ironically my most expensive bangle), this bangle from UJ would have been the one I wear forever once I stop rotating my bangles. However, the Li Hong one is my "health bangle" so I will need to wear that permanently when I'm older


----------



## Junkenpo

LoveJadeiteGal said:


> thanks. Yeah if bangles then UJ has wide choices but I feel some prices are hard to justify with the grade/quality. However, jades are really subjective. Let me do more homework in comparing the prices with its quality.



When I first started collecting, UJ was a great entry.  I knew the quality they listed online might not be as desirable, but at the price points, it helped me figure out what sizes and shapes I liked, along with a better feel for A jade of varying colors.  I also worried less when I wore them because they weren't as expensive as better quality jade.


----------



## jadeitelicious

AnnaWu2021 said:


> To Jadies who have got your jadeites from Singapore with certificate from NGI (Nanyang Gem Institutions), this institute doesn't have a website to verify the certificate number at all, how do you verify the authenticity of the certificate?


NGI is recognised and reputable in Singapore. I've gotten most of my jewelries, colour gems and jadeites certified by NGI, Mr Zeng. They do not have website to verify but the certificates will state the measurements and photo. If your jewelery matches the measurements on the certs, there shouldn't be any issue to worry. I was told by many jewellers some China certificates that comes with QR or website link may not even be authentic.


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi jadies,

just a few more days til Christmas!  May Santa bring all your jade wishes!  

I was perusing Tiffanyʻs and came across this as one of their jade offerings.  The large knots are not my fave choice, but Iʻm curious how bright their nephrite is in real life.  No way that's in my price range though.  I love beads. So much goes back to lighting. 







Repost of my nephrite beaded bracelet - I would LOVE to find a matching necklace someday.


----------



## SmokieDragon

A cabochon lavender bracelet, earrings and green ruyi earrings that I bought recently


----------



## Junkenpo

SmokieDragon said:


> A cabochon lavender bracelet, earrings and green ruyi earrings that I bought recently



beautiful!  I really like ruyi, the color is very nice.  The lavender is lovely as well. The earrings glow.


----------



## Junkenpo

Here is my Christmas jade!  A matched set!  Itʻs vintage and Iʻm so stoked on it. It has a very blue-green calm feel to it. The earrings are a bit small for my taste and I may let them go, but I hate to break up a set. The beads on the necklace taper in size. The bracelet is my favorite of the set.  Tiny little matched beads, so cute. It actually fits! The original owner must have had small wrists as well. 





.
.
.
Here's some outside lighting... you can see how much blue is in the jade when I put it next to my nephrite beads. 






Hope everyone's Xmas jade wishes came true!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Junkenpo said:


> beautiful!  I really like ruyi, the color is very nice.  The lavender is lovely as well. The earrings glow.



Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Junkenpo said:


> Here is my Christmas jade!  A matched set!  Itʻs vintage and Iʻm so stoked on it. It has a very blue-green calm feel to it. The earrings are a bit small for my taste and I may let them go, but I hate to break up a set. The beads on the necklace taper in size. The bracelet is my favorite of the set.  Tiny little matched beads, so cute. It actually fits! The original owner must have had small wrists as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> Here's some outside lighting... you can see how much blue is in the jade when I put it next to my nephrite beads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone's Xmas jade wishes came true!



Oh this set is so beautiful! We will be waiting patiently for mod shots!  May more of your jade dreams come true too!


----------



## nexiv

xincinsin said:


> A bit of history here. My mum was clearing out her things and gave me this. It is a jade bangle which my grandma wore for many decades. In her old age, she frequently fell and broke the bangle. They believed the bangle was protecting her from injury, so each time it broke, my mum had the goldsmith piece it back together with gold bands. Grandma wore it till she passed on.
> View attachment 5191631



What an amazing piece of jewellery in every respect. Enjoy it well.


----------



## nexiv

Hello everyone. I hope you all had a Merry Christmas.
It’s been ages since I visited the forum, but I’ve fallen back down the jade rabbit hole and I’m enjoying it immensely 

I sadly don’t have a good daylight photo of the bangle I’ve been wearing in my current stack for almost two years now, so it’s just an indoor shot of my pride and joy. Bought for me by my partner in Shenzhen whilst on a business trip.

I’m wearing it with a stainless steel bangle engraved with my boys’ names, a simple black rubber buffer, and a skinny one I use to tie my hair up in a pinch.
Sometimes I feel like I should make a switch up, but I love the simplicity of this.





I wanted to ask you all if there is anywhere to share an appreciation of other stones. 
I’ve been investigating stones that have decent wearability, and the combined strength and tenacity of chalcedony seemed to fit the bill.
Looked into this stone and it’s variations a little, and came across some amazing examples. I especially love ocean jasper, blossom/Sakura agate, and the gem silica chalcedony.

Does anyone else here enjoy these stones or own examples of them?


----------



## Junkenpo

nexiv said:


> Hello everyone. I hope you all had a Merry Christmas.
> It’s been ages since I visited the forum, but I’ve fallen back down the jade rabbit hole and I’m enjoying it immensely
> 
> I sadly don’t have a good daylight photo of the bangle I’ve been wearing in my current stack for almost two years now, so it’s just an indoor shot of my pride and joy. Bought for me by my partner in Shenzhen whilst on a business trip.
> 
> I’m wearing it with a stainless steel bangle engraved with my boys’ names, a simple black rubber buffer, and a skinny one I use to tie my hair up in a pinch.
> Sometimes I feel like I should make a switch up, but I love the simplicity of this.
> 
> I wanted to ask you all if there is anywhere to share an appreciation of other stones.
> I’ve been investigating stones that have decent wearability, and the combined strength and tenacity of chalcedony seemed to fit the bill.
> Looked into this stone and it’s variations a little, and came across some amazing examples. I especially love ocean jasper, blossom/Sakura agate, and the gem silica chalcedony.
> 
> Does anyone else here enjoy these stones or own examples of them?



Happy holidays & welcome back!   Your stack looks awesome.

Are you looking for bangles in these other stones, or set in other metals?  Like jade, I think it depends on what quality you want and what kind of budget youʻre working with. I think I'm more hesitant to purchase other gemstone jewelry unless from a well known designer, or so inexpensive that it doesn't matter because I'm not familiar with quality and treatments.  SetomaStudio on etsy has a pretty selection of bangles and beaded bracelets, but I've not purchased from them and I don't know if they are natural or treated.

edited to add:  there is also a semiprecious stones thread here on tpf: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/semiprecious-stones-like-amber-or-lapislazuli.901867/


----------



## AnnaWu2021

I suspected my grade A certified bangle was waxed and polished with color powder, since it has a lavender area (which I heard that lavender jadeite is always worth extra caution), and after a short period of wearing, the surface got dull and blur.
So I soaked it in hot water (which was cooling down itself) with washing powder for 20 minutes.
After taking it out, I rubbed it hard with a cloth. The lavender area obviously appeared to fade, I mean very visibly. I supposed the wax and the powder or whatsoever on the surface was removed.
I am not sure what happened. Should I be sad because the bangle no longer looks as good as how it was, or should I be happy as going onwards it is 100% natural?
Anyone has the same experience?


----------



## nexiv

Junkenpo said:


> Happy holidays & welcome back!   Your stack looks awesome.
> 
> Are you looking for bangles in these other stones, or set in other metals?  Like jade, I think it depends on what quality you want and what kind of budget youʻre working with. I think I'm more hesitant to purchase other gemstone jewelry unless from a well known designer, or so inexpensive that it doesn't matter because I'm not familiar with quality and treatments.  SetomaStudio on etsy has a pretty selection of bangles and beaded bracelets, but I've not purchased from them and I don't know if they are natural or treated.
> 
> edited to add:  there is also a semiprecious stones thread here on tpf: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/semiprecious-stones-like-amber-or-lapislazuli.901867/



Happy holidays to you too! Thank you so much for that link; you’re a gem ☺️ I shall go and digest the entire thread. And I shall check out that seller on Etsy. 

I will continue to research other precious stones. I think I’ve seen some of the reputable jade sellers sometimes sell a bangle of another stone. But maybe a cheaper purchase would be a good test. See how the durability holds up. 


I had to scratch my jade itch, and have something coming to me from GoJade! I can’t wait to see it in person and share it. 


AnnaWu, I’m sorry you’ve had that experience. Will you reach out to the seller at all about what happened? Maybe send them fresh daylight photos.


----------



## AnnaWu2021

nexiv said:


> Happy holidays to you too! Thank you so much for that link; you’re a gem ☺ I shall go and digest the entire thread. And I shall check out that seller on Etsy.
> 
> I will continue to research other precious stones. I think I’ve seen some of the reputable jade sellers sometimes sell a bangle of another stone. But maybe a cheaper purchase would be a good test. See how the durability holds up.
> 
> 
> I had to scratch my jade itch, and have something coming to me from GoJade! I can’t wait to see it in person and share it.
> 
> 
> AnnaWu, I’m sorry you’ve had that experience. Will you reach out to the seller at all about what happened? Maybe send them fresh daylight photos.


I reached out to them and will return, but they won't give me the full refund due to their policy. They simply couldn't explain what happened and only insisted that their bangles are grade A quality so they just accepted my return. 
Well, wearing jade is about enjoying, if it makes me unpleasant then I would rather return and get a partial refund


----------



## AJadecent Angle

AnnaWu2021 said:


> I reached out to them and will return, but they won't give me the full refund due to their policy. They simply couldn't explain what happened and only insisted that their bangles are grade A quality so they just accepted my return.
> Well, wearing jade is about enjoying, if it makes me unpleasant then I would rather return and get a partial refund


I'll play devil's advocate here just a tad, what the seller did indeed isn't right of course, but they're still in the clear because what they did was evidently apply color polish _*on *_the surface, sure it may seep into the bangle's grain structure but it won't damage it since it's not an active substance of sorts unlike acids, or bleach.
So yes technically your piece is still Grade A cause the piece isn't in anyway damaged, but the fact that the seller managed to get away with it w/o disclosing + offer you partial refund instead of full is definitely not ok in my honest opinion if it indeed was true that color polish was used on the lavender area of your bangle.


----------



## Tergosa

Can anyone point me to a recent list of the most reputable jade bangle sellers?  I only know of Mason Kay and Gumps but I’m sure there are several others on the net.  Thanks.


----------



## Otto8

Mason Kay has rip-off pricing.

Better with Kathy Jade and Ultimate Jadeite if you want quality pieces that you pay for.

Yokdee is also not bad.

This is one example of ugliness at 5500 usd.


----------



## Junkenpo

AnnaWu2021 said:


> I suspected my grade A certified bangle was waxed and polished with color powder, since it has a lavender area (which I heard that lavender jadeite is always worth extra caution), and after a short period of wearing, the surface got dull and blur.
> So I soaked it in hot water (which was cooling down itself) with washing powder for 20 minutes.
> After taking it out, I rubbed it hard with a cloth. The lavender area obviously appeared to fade, I mean very visibly. I supposed the wax and the powder or whatsoever on the surface was removed.
> I am not sure what happened. Should I be sad because the bangle no longer looks as good as how it was, or should I be happy as going onwards it is 100% natural?
> Anyone has the same experience?



Aw shucks, sorry to hear this happened to you.  I know there was a poster a while back that had this experience and got a partial refund from their seller. The seller claimed ignorance of the color polish as they didnʻt cut/polish the jade themselves. Iʻd be bummed because color is part of what I figure into the price I'm willing to pay.  If the color is brighter, deeper, more saturated, then the price goes up, right?  That's one of the lessons I learned here to ask about. Because the color polish doesn't change the jade, the claim of "A Jade" still applies, similar to the heating to brighten reds. 



Tergosa said:


> Can anyone point me to a recent list of the most reputable jade bangle sellers?  I only know of Mason Kay and Gumps but I’m sure there are several others on the net.  Thanks.



Here's a link to the thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-reputable-jade-sellers-list.884042/page-27

Are you in the US?  What is your budget? What quality are you looking for? Do you want a "brand new" bangle, or are you okay with vintage and "new-to-you" pre-owned? 

Mason Kay and Gumps are reliable, but can be little pricey for what it is. If you can afford it, they're great to have peace of mind that your jade is untreated. Katy Briscoe's site mixes it with metals, Neiman Marcus carries David Lin jade - very premium. 

Can buyers find equal quality jade at less cost elsewhere? Yes, but it is good have experience and an eye before stepping outside of familiar US retailer names. Otto8 mentions UJ and Kathy Jade; I've had good experiences with both, although I've only purchased lower-end, inexpensive bangles from each.


----------



## AnnaWu2021

Junkenpo said:


> Aw shucks, sorry to hear this happened to you.  I know there was a poster a while back that had this experience and got a partial refund from their seller. The seller claimed ignorance of the color polish as they didnʻt cut/polish the jade themselves. Iʻd be bummed because color is part of what I figure into the price I'm willing to pay.  If the color is brighter, deeper, more saturated, then the price goes up, right?  That's one of the lessons I learned here to ask about. Because the color polish doesn't change the jade, the claim of "A Jade" still applies, similar to the heating to brighten reds.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a link to the thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-reputable-jade-sellers-list.884042/page-27
> 
> Are you in the US?  What is your budget? What quality are you looking for? Do you want a "brand new" bangle, or are you okay with vintage and "new-to-you" pre-owned?
> 
> Mason Kay and Gumps are reliable, but can be little pricey for what it is. If you can afford it, they're great to have peace of mind that your jade is untreated. Katy Briscoe's site mixes it with metals, Neiman Marcus carries David Lin jade - very premium.
> 
> Can buyers find equal quality jade at less cost elsewhere? Yes, but it is good have experience and an eye before stepping outside of familiar US retailer names. Otto8 mentions UJ and Kathy Jade; I've had good experiences with both, although I've only purchased lower-end, inexpensive bangles from each.


I also watched Kathy Jade's stocks. They said they provide certs issued by themselves. Well of course self-issued certs can't be trusted all the time. They agree to test it in a 3rd party lab. However they are in Taiwan and I am not aware if there is any reputable lab there. I heard they mentioned Lai Tai An lab. So I hope their jadeites are always grade A? 
Also, is there any good way to detect if a grade A bangle is waxed/color powdered without having to buy it, wait 2 weeks for a shipment and test in hot water by ourselves?


----------



## Junkenpo

Otto8 said:


> Mason Kay has rip-off pricing.
> 
> Better with Kathy Jade and Ultimate Jadeite if you want quality pieces that you pay for.
> 
> Yokdee is also not bad.
> 
> This is one example of ugliness at 5500 usd.



While I wouldn't pay the price that Mason Kay is asking for that bangle, I don't think it's ugly.  I really like carved bangles and mixed colors.  There was an etsy seller awhile back that had carved bangles like that from between $300-800 and I was so in love with all the bangles I got from her.  Now I wish I had forked out for a couple more, but I was newer to jade then and still figuring out my tastes. If the MK prices were more like that etsy seller, I would consider this one, haha.  The jade will always find its owner.


----------



## Junkenpo

AnnaWu2021 said:


> I also watched Kathy Jade's stocks. They said they provide certs issued by themselves. Well of course self-issued certs can't be trusted all the time. They agree to test it in a 3rd party lab. However they are in Taiwan and I am not aware if there is any reputable lab there. I heard they mentioned Lai Tai An lab. So I hope their jadeites are always grade A?
> Also, is there any good way to detect if a grade A bangle is waxed/color powdered without having to buy it, wait 2 weeks for a shipment and test in hot water by ourselves?



You could ask for close, zoomed in pictures?  Here's a past thread where we talked about it years ago. There are example pictures, too.  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/qn-on-jade-bangle.754664/page-716

Honestly, I just straight up ask sellers about color polish and heating since the jade still counts as Grade A even with color polish and heating.  And I ask about their return/refund policy if it turns out it does have color polish. 

Here's a repost pic of the bangles I got from Kathy Jade - both black/gray, the ones closest to my finger tips. A similar facet cut one is on sale on KJ now for about half of what I paid for it.  Can't say I'm not tempted to get another to make it a pair.


----------



## Otto8

If you look at the Mason Kay pic, it is a bangle full of dry lines with an unappealing colour.  Add the price tag of 5500 usd, even if I love carved jadeite, that 5500 usd bangle really becomes ugly in my eyes.    

@Junkenpo , if you look at your pieces, they are not full of brown and dirt lines.  Collecting carved jadeite is a wonderful hobby and some of these pieces are lovely, but paying  5500usd for that Mason Kay piece is not a great idea.

Kathy Jade does have good sales, up to 30% off at times and Ultimate Jadeite is not bad too.    None of these two vendors will charge you 5500 usd for the Mason Kay bangle.  That's why Mason Kay has rip-off pricing for poor quality pieces.


----------



## Tergosa

Junkenpo said:


> Aw shucks, sorry to hear this happened to you.  I know there was a poster a while back that had this experience and got a partial refund from their seller. The seller claimed ignorance of the color polish as they didnʻt cut/polish the jade themselves. Iʻd be bummed because color is part of what I figure into the price I'm willing to pay.  If the color is brighter, deeper, more saturated, then the price goes up, right?  That's one of the lessons I learned here to ask about. Because the color polish doesn't change the jade, the claim of "A Jade" still applies, similar to the heating to brighten reds.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a link to the thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-reputable-jade-sellers-list.884042/page-27
> 
> Are you in the US?  What is your budget? What quality are you looking for? Do you want a "brand new" bangle, or are you okay with vintage and "new-to-you" pre-owned?
> 
> Mason Kay and Gumps are reliable, but can be little pricey for what it is. If you can afford it, they're great to have peace of mind that your jade is untreated. Katy Briscoe's site mixes it with metals, Neiman Marcus carries David Lin jade - very premium.
> 
> Can buyers find equal quality jade at less cost elsewhere? Yes, but it is good have experience and an eye before stepping outside of familiar US retailer names. Otto8 mentions UJ and Kathy Jade; I've had good experiences with both, although I've only purchased lower-end, inexpensive bangles from each.


----------



## Tergosa

Yes in US.  Looking for darker blue / green jadeite Grade A size 62mm-63mm if half round and 61mm-62mm if traditional round.  $1-$4k range thanks for all the replies and looking at all the suggested sites mentioned.  Something like the pic below.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Tergosa said:


> Yes in US.  Looking for darker blue / green jadeite Grade A size 62mm-63mm if half round and 61mm-62mm if traditional round.  $1-$4k range thanks for all the replies and looking at all the suggested sites mentioned.  Something like the pic below.
> 
> View attachment 5286878
> 
> 
> View attachment 5286905


Looking at the second pic, this is definitely from allaboutjade_sg, you could try contacting their instagram to see if they have any bangles similar to this, although finding a bangle that translucent, with some nice blue colors at 61-62mm aren't easy to find + incredibly expensive unfortunately so I can't help you there, sorry!


----------



## jadeitelicious

AnnaWu2021 said:


> I also watched Kathy Jade's stocks. They said they provide certs issued by themselves. Well of course self-issued certs can't be trusted all the time. They agree to test it in a 3rd party lab. However they are in Taiwan and I am not aware if there is any reputable lab there. I heard they mentioned Lai Tai An lab. So I hope their jadeites are always grade A?
> Also, is there any good way to detect if a grade A bangle is waxed/color powdered without having to buy it, wait 2 weeks for a shipment and test in hot water by ourselves?


I'm in Singapore and from what I learned from NGI, powdered jade will not be graded as Type A in their certificate. You may want to check with the laboratory that issued the certificate.


----------



## Junkenpo

Otto8 said:


> If you look at the Mason Kay pic, it is a bangle full of dry lines with an unappealing colour.  Add the price tag of 5500 usd, even if I love carved jadeite, that 5500 usd bangle really becomes ugly in my eyes.
> 
> @Junkenpo , if you look at your pieces, they are not full of brown and dirt lines.  Collecting carved jadeite is a wonderful hobby and some of these pieces are lovely, but paying  5500usd for that Mason Kay piece is not a great idea.
> 
> Kathy Jade does have good sales, up to 30% off at times and Ultimate Jadeite is not bad too.    None of these two vendors will charge you 5500 usd for the Mason Kay bangle.  That's why Mason Kay has rip-off pricing for poor quality pieces.



I think our difference of opinion goes to show how there is jade for everyone.  I like the bangle. I don't think the bangle itself is poor quality.  I like the colors, I like the carving. I like the earthniness of colors and the lavender spots together. I think MK's static pictures often make their jade look dry, but I also follow them on insta & in the video shots, the bangles usually look more watery. 

That being said, I acknowledge MK overprices most of their jade.  I don't think it's a malicious rip-off though; it is more like how a Tiffany & Co engagement ring and sterling jewelry or housewares is overpriced (or any brand name).  Some people love Hermes, Tiffany, Cartier, VCA, Bvlgari, Mikimoto, etc... others think all those brands are high-priced rip-offs.  With brands, a person pays for the name, design, & assurance that it is what it says it is. A high price doesn't make the jade ugly to me, it just makes me think "I am not the customer for that asking price".

I'm glad we have options. 



Tergosa said:


> Yes in US.  Looking for darker blue / green jadeite Grade A size 62mm-63mm if half round and 61mm-62mm if traditional round.  $1-$4k range thanks for all the replies and looking at all the suggested sites mentioned.  Something like the pic below.



Oooh!  That is a pretty bangle! I would email and ask the sellers if they have any stock not pictured on their sites, and potentially ask to be contacted if they get anything close to your stats/price range in.  Good luck on your hunt.  



jadeitelicious said:


> I'm in Singapore and from what I learned from NGI, powdered jade will not be graded as Type A in their certificate. You may want to check with the laboratory that issued the certificate.



That's good to know, that there are labs out there that test for color polish & include it in the certificate.  I hope that other labs also will catch up to that.


----------



## Junkenpo

Looking at the MK bangle, I feel like it would be unremarkable to find something like this for $300 - $800 asking price. I could see a seller trying to upsell it for $1k - 3k and haggle down. To me, $5.5k is a huge ask without a special provenance. 

MK bangle










REPOST of my carved bangles - most expensive was the yellow, from JadeLosAngeles.


----------



## berniechocolate

nexiv said:


> Hello everyone. I hope you all had a Merry Christmas.
> It’s been ages since I visited the forum, but I’ve fallen back down the jade rabbit hole and I’m enjoying it immensely
> 
> I sadly don’t have a good daylight photo of the bangle I’ve been wearing in my current stack for almost two years now, so it’s just an indoor shot of my pride and joy. Bought for me by my partner in Shenzhen whilst on a business trip.
> 
> I’m wearing it with a stainless steel bangle engraved with my boys’ names, a simple black rubber buffer, and a skinny one I use to tie my hair up in a pinch.
> Sometimes I feel like I should make a switch up, but I love the simplicity of this.
> 
> View attachment 5282747
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to ask you all if there is anywhere to share an appreciation of other stones.
> I’ve been investigating stones that have decent wearability, and the combined strength and tenacity of chalcedony seemed to fit the bill.
> Looked into this stone and it’s variations a little, and came across some amazing examples. I especially love ocean jasper, blossom/Sakura agate, and the gem silica chalcedony.
> 
> Does anyone else here enjoy these stones or own examples of them?



hihi ! Lol I saw your last paragraph about Chalcedony and my ears perked Up !

I recently purchased a lavender chalcedony . Chalcedony and agate are the same category , but chalcedony called 玉髓 yu(4) sui(2) while Agate is ma (2) nao(3) in mandarin . Chalcedony is the clear variety , while agate tend to have banded striations and patterns  

Chalcedony is widely in abundance in various part of the world , and not expensive due to its abundance .

However , the garden variety is quite cheap ( read : grayish variety ) . Many in the market are dyed or heated with dyes added to create exotics colors etc .

The more unique varieties are lavender chalcedony / bluish chalcedony from Turkey etc . These , the natural ones without any form of dyes or chemical treatments tend to fetch much more premium prices than the garden variety ( not as expensive as jade still ). Or those which are artificially dyed . 

I recently bought one . It has the hardness of jade around 6.5/7 . However , I was told that it is not as resistant to heat so careful when it comes to wearing it while cookingor taking a very hot bath etc .

I figure I probably never be able to afford a natural lavender jadeite bangle in this shade or translucence . So why not just get a chalcedony for the fun of it haha .

my lavender chalcedony bangle . Wearing it with pink sapphire


----------



## Junkenpo

You have the prettiest bangles Bernie!  The lavender is sublime, very glowy! Is it a chubby princess or a D shape? 

I like chalcedony, too.  I have 2 lightly tan/gray ones, from suzanne_corner, and one carved white one I think I got from etsy.  I'm pretty sure that one is treated in some way as I see them all over aliexpress. All were very inexpensive.  I would love to find a chubby one in a light blue or a lace agate pattern. Any sellers you can suggest? 

Repost of my agate (and one jadeite, the largest one)





And repost modeling pic


----------



## berniechocolate

What a stash !!! Love it matching with the Van cleef and Arpels bracelet .
Do u take them if cooking or bathing 
Or wear them 24/7 ?
I really like the different translucency . It’s a different gem stone from jade , but the iciness is very pretty to look at .


Mine is a chubby princess. My hk jade seller is selling personalize cut ones and mine was cut to my size 50 mm .  Jade is very $$$ now and due to Myanmar situation she is having trouble getting stocks from Myanmar due to their bad situation. So she is dabbling in selling chalcedony as it’s popular with Chinese too . 

She has gone back to China and her village due to the covid lock down for now though . Since it’s Chinese New Year soon . And sells only to her domestic audience usually .

But they plenty of other  sellers selling on taobao . Though u might have to be careful because some sells those imbued with color and it might be cheap but not good to wear those .

if buying do use a translator to ask  ”是不是纯天然玛瑙/玉髓， 无优化”

（ is this natural agate / chalcedony without any dyes ). See what they say

prices can range from a low 40/50 usd for garden variety to 100- 500 usd or before depending on quality / rarer variety like Turkish blue chalcedony or Brazilian chalcedony . Quality like inner stone formation clouds , or impurities also factor into their pricing. 







Junkenpo said:


> You have the prettiest bangles Bernie!  The lavender is sublime, very glowy! Is it a chubby princess or a D shape?
> 
> I like chalcedony, too.  I have 2 lightly tan/gray ones, from suzanne_corner, and one carved white one I think I got from etsy.  I'm pretty sure that one is treated in some way as I see them all over aliexpress. All were very inexpensive.  I would love to find a chubby one in a light blue or a lace agate pattern. Any sellers you can suggest?
> 
> Repost of my agate (and one jadeite, the largest one)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And repost modeling pic


----------



## AJadecent Angle

berniechocolate said:


> What a stash !!! Love it matching with the Van cleef and Arpels bracelet .
> Do u take them if cooking or bathing
> Or wear them 24/7 ?
> I really like the different translucency . It’s a different gem stone from jade , but the iciness is very pretty to look at .
> 
> 
> Mine is a chubby princess. My hk jade seller is selling personalize cut ones and mine was cut to my size 50 mm .  Jade is very $$$ now and due to Myanmar situation she is having trouble getting stocks from Myanmar due to their bad situation. So she is dabbling in selling chalcedony as it’s popular with Chinese too .
> 
> She has gone back to China and her village due to the covid lock down for now though . Since it’s Chinese New Year soon . And sells only to her domestic audience usually .
> 
> But they plenty of other  sellers selling on taobao . Though u might have to be careful because some sells those imbued with color and it might be cheap but not good to wear those .
> 
> if buying do use a translator to ask  ”是不是纯天然玛瑙/玉髓， 无优化”
> 
> （ is this natural agate / chalcedony without any dyes ). See what they say
> 
> prices can range from a low 40/50 usd for garden variety to 100- 500 usd or before depending on quality / rarer variety like Turkish blue chalcedony or Brazilian chalcedony . Quality like inner stone formation clouds , or impurities also factor into their pricing.
> View attachment 5288544


Oh! Those are pretty, has your hk seller ever dabble on the nephrite market? Those are just as cheap and popular as Chalcedony albeit with more earthy tones.


----------



## berniechocolate

AJadecent Angle said:


> Oh! Those are pretty, has your hk seller ever dabble on the nephrite market? Those are just as cheap and popular as Chalcedony albeit with more earthy tones.



Thanks . Not yet maybe I will ask her after Chinese New Year !


----------



## CraveJade

I love the jade here, how pretty! I want to wade back in to jade buying again. Does anyone live in Northern CA and can recommend a good local place to buy? I am also looking around online.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Acquired a little cute bottle from a local jade shop! I’m probably growing an obsession with these jade bottles.


----------



## berniechocolate

AJadecent Angle said:


> Acquired a little cute bottle from a local jade shop! I’m probably growing an obsession with these jade bottles.
> View attachment 5297286
> View attachment 5297287



So cute ! Can u stall perfumes in them or something . So quaint , if u just decided to smell nice and pour a little to dab on yourself.  Can the cover be fastened close well ?


----------



## AJadecent Angle

berniechocolate said:


> So cute ! Can u stall perfumes in them or something . So quaint , if u just decided to smell nice and pour a little to dab on yourself.  Can the cover be fastened close well ?


You can actually store perfumes in them! Just in small quantities of course   
I do use it to store baby oil just to keep my hands moist during winter, also yes the cap can actually be screwed close. It was quite affordable as well (was just a mid one-hundred or so dollars).


----------



## AnnaWu2021

Hi everyone,
How do you read GIA Jadeite certificate?
I checked their template and it doesn't indicate grade A, B or C at all. As a buyer who doesn't have technical knowledge about the testing, all I need is a confirmation whether it is grade A or not. Could anyone please share your experience? Thank you so much! 


			https://www.gia.edu/doc/How_to_Read_a_GIA_Identification_Report.pdf


----------



## Junkenpo

AnnaWu2021 said:


> Hi everyone,
> How do you read GIA Jadeite certificate?
> I checked their template and it doesn't indicate grade A, B or C at all. As a buyer who doesn't have technical knowledge about the testing, all I need is a confirmation whether it is grade A or not. Could anyone please share your experience? Thank you so much!



GIA for jadeite never seems very detailed, most I've ever seen is "no indications of impregnation" and occasionally "known in the trade as A jade" 
here are a couple examples:









						Vintage Mottled green Jadeite Jade Bi Disc pendant  w / GIA Certificate  | eBay
					

W/GIA Certificate included. with good luck chinese characters in the center. weight 23.77 grams ( gross).



					www.ebay.com
				



(mats alice) https://www.ebay.com/itm/274809338262?hash=item3ffbe9b996:g:1cUAAOSwexlgrAGq


----------



## AnnaWu2021

I have just got this one without a certificate, do you think it is by any chance serpentine or albite instead of jadeite?


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Random screenshots with a chatoyant frog and some rings.


----------



## Junkenpo

AnnaWu2021 said:


> I have just got this one without a certificate, do you think it is by any chance serpentine or albite instead of jadeite?



One way to check at home is to do a specific gravity density test (link)..  You dry-weigh the bangle, record the weight. Remove the bangle. Put a water-filled container and zero it out. Use a container that you can suspend/submerge the bangle in without touching sides or bottom.  Then weigh the bangle suspended & submerged in water. Record the number.  Divide the dry weight by the suspended-in-water weight. 

Serpentine specific gravity - 2.44-2.62
Albite specfic gravity - 2.60–2.65
jadeite specific gravity - 3.30-3.38




AJadecent Angle said:


> Random screenshots with a chatoyant frog and some rings.



Pretty rings & such a cute frog.  I'd want to keep him in hand & pet him while I watch videos.


----------



## AnnaWu2021

Junkenpo said:


> GIA for jadeite never seems very detailed, most I've ever seen is "no indications of impregnation" and occasionally "known in the trade as A jade"
> here are a couple examples:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Mottled green Jadeite Jade Bi Disc pendant  w / GIA Certificate  | eBay
> 
> 
> W/GIA Certificate included. with good luck chinese characters in the center. weight 23.77 grams ( gross).
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (mats alice) https://www.ebay.com/itm/274809338262?hash=item3ffbe9b996:g:1cUAAOSwexlgrAGq


Thank you a lot, do they identify Burma jadeite vs Guatemala jadeite?


----------



## AJadecent Angle

AnnaWu2021 said:


> Thank you a lot, do they identify Burma jadeite vs Guatemala jadeite?


GIA won’t differentiate the two since they don’t really have a reason to do so even if you yourself know it was sourced from Guatemala, Burma, Siberia, etc. Even so it’s quite hard to pinpoint which piece (of gemstones in general) it came from down to the exact location unless it’s so rare that it can only be found in one or several locations/mines.


----------



## VintageyGirl

Getting into the mood for Year of the Tiger which is my year! Wore this glutinous bangle today with a vintage 60s cheongsam. Happy Hu Year, Jadies!


----------



## gogo94

Hello ladies how’s everyone!? I haven’t been on the forum for long while but still wear bangle from time to time. Recently acquired this light lavender with light green patches bangle.

As time passes by, my love for slim cut round bangles have grown!! They are so good to double up or mix and match!
Let me read backwards to check out recent posts!


----------



## VintageyGirl

gogo94 said:


> Hello ladies how’s everyone!? I haven’t been on the forum for long while but still wear bangle from time to time. Recently acquired this light lavender with light green patches bangle.
> 
> As time passes by, my love for slim cut round bangles have grown!! They are so good to double up or mix and match!
> Let me read backwards to check out recent posts!
> View attachment 5310209
> 
> View attachment 5310210
> 
> View attachment 5310211


Lovely! I love slim cut too but don’t have any as slim as yours


----------



## nexiv

Realised late this afternoon I haven’t shared my latest bangle.

Fairly inexpensive from GoJade, because I had to scratch an itch  I’m selling one of my more expensive bangles to put the money towards something more pricy, but needed something in the meantime!

Wanted to go for a green, and was torn between the more kiwi looking jade from Canada, or something a bit more traditionally blue/green.
Oviously a compromise for the most part at this price point, however the lighter spot does have good translucency  I just love the colour.

Apologies for the poor lighting but it still gets dark so early here! Wearing with just a couple of rose gold stainless steel bracelets. I love the colour combination.


----------



## nexiv

Other arm has an inexpensive dark, a brandless stainless steel bracelet in rose gold, and an emergency rubber hair tie!

This is a really casual look, as I like to wear just my inexpensive bangles when I’m more on the go and we recently went on holiday.


----------



## Marie-Mao

Hello, I’m new. I love Jade but don’t know anybody else who likes it. I used to buy fake jade bangles from china town ( I knew they were fake since they were only like 20$ ). Now I want real jade!!! I have been reading this forum for a while to find reputable sellers. This is my first bangle that I got. From a seller that I have never heard of on here but I really trust this seller, they have videos on YouTube. It’s from Baikalla


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Marie-Mao said:


> Hello, I’m new. I love Jade but don’t know anybody else who likes it. I used to buy fake jade bangles from china town ( I knew they were fake since they were only like 20$ ). Now I want real jade!!! I have been reading this forum for a while to find reputable sellers. This is my first bangle that I got. From a seller that I have never heard of on here but I really trust this seller, they have videos on YouTube. It’s from Baikalla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312286


I love watching Baikalla’s videos! Especially when they showcase their jade products, helps me ease my stress or just have some background noises when I’m researching.


----------



## Marie-Mao

AJadecent Angle said:


> I love watching Baikalla’s videos! Especially when they showcase their jade products, helps me ease my stress or just have some background noises when I’m researching.


I’m happy to hear other people know about this store. I read through the whole thread on reputable jade sellers and not one person mentioned this store. After watching their video, I trusted their jade. It was a good first bangle, I saw what quality jade was and I can use it to compare.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Marie-Mao said:


> I’m happy to hear other people know about this store. I read through the whole thread on reputable jade sellers and not one person mentioned this store. After watching their video, I trusted their jade. It was a good first bangle, I saw what quality jade was and I can use it to compare.


Yeah Baikalla's a good shop for your first time purchase knowing they pride themselves in selling untreated jade, my personal nitpick with it is it's premium prices similar to Mason Kay's products. But other than that, they sure sell some eyecandies.


----------



## Marie-Mao

AJadecent Angle said:


> Yeah Baikalla's a good shop for your first time purchase knowing they pride themselves in selling untreated jade, my personal nitpick with it is it's premium prices similar to Mason Kay's products. But other than that, they sure sell some eyecandies.


I live in Québec, Canada. My husband’s brother who lives in California, ended up buying it for me so I wouldn’t have to pay the Duty Fee’s. He actually got it for 350$ and decided it was a gift and didn’t want me to pay him back. Free bangle in the end for me


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Happy Chinese New Year! Hope you jadies got and feel better this year whether it be health, or wealth.  For me it’s health since the cold got me some terrible tonsillitis, also did some cleaning on my jade pieces and it looked like a family being together.


----------



## j3ntan

Haven't posted here before but am catching snippets of the original thread and now the recent version of it. 
I just got out of collecting plants and have jumped headfirst into collecting jades! I am broke after purchasing not one but 2 AMAZING bangles from Ultimate Jadeite last night and she is sending them off to get certified for me now. How does everyone feel about allaboutjadeCanada on Etsy? I bought a questionable jade bangle from her. I love the colors, and enjoy looking at it, however, I'm not 100% sure it's grade A.


----------



## j3ntan




----------



## j3ntan

Kindness4 said:


> Here is my donut shape.i love all three finally got my last one make perfect stack wear all time .I love jade ,enjoy wearing them together all time feel so good together like family


Does this get heavy and make the hand more “veiny” I feel just even wearing one bangle has made my left hand a bit veinier than my right


----------



## ColetteBlue

Thought I'd share this impractical but beautiful jade ring! 








						Jade Donut Ring  | Sophie Buhai
					

Simple yet elegant donut ring made with jadeKindly note variations in stone color and appearance may occur. Given the width of the ring’s band, you may want to consider sizing up. Please note that rings cannot be resized after purchase.Whole sizes onlyStyle note: given the width of the ring’s...




					www.sophiebuhai.com


----------



## Junkenpo

ColetteBlue said:


> Thought I'd share this impractical but beautiful jade ring!



I love it!  It looks so yummy, I really like the size and shape. It reminds me of a gummy candy.  I'd probably spend all day rubbing it on my face though, like a jade roller.  I couldn't afford it though I wonder about trying to get something similar and slightly smaller custom-made.


----------



## Junkenpo

I haven't posted anything new in awhile.... so here's my latest acquisition!  I've been stalking the internet for a bracelet like this ever since I saw @blackmonster post hers years ago. I finally saw one at a price I could manage and I just got it today. I took it out of the packaging and took pics immediately. I'm so in love with the carvings and even though it is segmented jace instead of a whole bangle it has a feeling of strength to it.  I haven't named her yet... I need something lively and energetic, preferably in Hawaiian.


----------



## SmokieDragon

My latest bangle. It’s sea foam in colour with a smattering of russet


----------



## Junkenpo

Good morning fellow jadies!

We're coming up on a 3 day weekend in the US, anyone have plans -- jade-related or otherwise? I have a few impulse purchases headed my way.  I'll be sure to post pics when they arrive.


----------



## CraveJade

Yes. I do have some Jade purchasing on my mind. Then again, I always do! I am perusing around Etsy for something nice. I also have some custom jade pieces in the works. I am keeping my eye out for a certain kind of purple bangle too.

Here is a sample of the purple I want.
Photo credit: Ling from The  Jadeite Room (Etsy shop).


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Junkenpo said:


> Good morning fellow jadies!
> 
> We're coming up on a 3 day weekend in the US, anyone have plans -- jade-related or otherwise? I have a few impulse purchases headed my way.  I'll be sure to post pics when they arrive.


Yep! Definitely gone trigger happy on the jade buying though so I'll need to calm down or else I'll be losing money faster than I could regain it.  
I blame it on my latest fascination for Wyoming's Edwards black jade (or just black jade in general)!
*




*


----------



## Junkenpo

CraveJade said:


> Yes. I do have some Jade purchasing on my mind. Then again, I always do! I am perusing around Etsy for something nice. I also have some custom jade pieces in the works. I am keeping my eye out for a certain kind of purple bangle too.
> 
> Here is a sample of the purple I want.
> Photo credit: Ling from The  Jadeite Room (Etsy shop).



Ooh, I would love to hear more about these custom jade pieces!  Bangles or smaller bits?

I spend way too much time perusing the internet for jade. The problem is that I always eventually find something.  I know I'm happy with my bangles collection because I can finally just admire them without feeling compelled to reach out to the seller or to purchase it, but earrings, necklaces, brooches, beaded things... I get sucked in. 



AJadecent Angle said:


> Yep! Definitely gone trigger happy on the jade buying though so I'll need to calm down or else I'll be losing money faster than I could regain it.
> I blame it on my latest fascination for Wyoming's Edwards black jade (or just black jade in general)!



Wow!  Where are you getting raw stone from?  I'd love something in edwards black.  When we first saw it on the thread years ago, I didn't think I could afford any pieces, but I totally could have saved up since then.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Junkenpo said:


> Ooh, I would love to hear more about these custom jade pieces!  Bangles or smaller bits?
> 
> I spend way too much time perusing the internet for jade. The problem is that I always eventually find something.  I know I'm happy with my bangles collection because I can finally just admire them without feeling compelled to reach out to the seller or to purchase it, but earrings, necklaces, brooches, beaded things... I get sucked in.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  Where are you getting raw stone from?  I'd love something in edwards black.  When we first saw it on the thread years ago, I didn't think I could afford any pieces, but I totally could have saved up since then.


I got these specifically from NachoWyomingJade and her black jades are definitely really good quality! Her Edwards Black is expensive as expected but she has some that *may *have came from Edwards area but were then scattered around to various other rivers and creeks in Wyoming. I'd say definitely visit her if you're looking for palmstones or specimens pieces to display.
Another shop I wanted to shoutout is Really Old Rocks ran by Bob Scholl, similar to Nacho but he also has some carvings for sale, and lists down where he got his jades from sometime down to the geographic location.
So yeah, these 2 shops are where I'm currently obtaining some black jades and hopefully a few Edwards cobble for my own. 
Also I can relate to that since Edwards can easily destroy my bank account if I ever thought of buying a good chunk of it from someone, or a finished product that's large in size.
Oh one more thing, Bob and Nacho both have told me that there are black jades that can rival the same quality as Edwards in terms of tight grain, uniform black, and high gloss without needs of polishing. So do keep that in mind that there's still black jades in Wyoming that can achieve Edwards black jade quality in both color, and luster.


----------



## geroithe

AnnaWu2021 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have got a bangle below, it was certified as grade A, but well I am not sure if a lab is correct 100% all the time. It has a crack (or stoneline, or stone vein, I am not sure what it is), but I can't feel it with my finger or nail at all, it is totally smooth. Is this something natural or should I be worried that the crack was treated and filled with wax or polymer to make it smooth?
> View attachment 5267897


Did you manage to get a full refund from them? I sure hope you did. Unscrupulous Jadeite traders need to be taught lessons!


----------



## geroithe

LoveJadeiteGal said:


> Greetings! Anyone have good experience with the following jade seller? I am new here and I see some good review. But i am looking for something economical as a start. I came across a few online with and without brick and mortar shops in Singapore. Kindly advise
> 1) Ultimate Jade
> 2) New Jade
> 3) Li Hong
> 4) Jade Story Singapore
> 5) All About Jade


I’ve had great experience with JadeStory! They are relatively new, and very keen to meet to show you the pieces.

You can also try Little Jadeite House as well.

They are now my trusted jewellers.


----------



## j3ntan

Is there a jade group on FB we can join to BST? If not, we should make one! The ones I saw were all weird and linked to other countries and speaking foreign languages. Or does everyone prefer the anonymity here? Is this allowed? I just took off a 53.3 sized bangle that I never want to put on again... (too tight and painful) am thinking of selling but would love to trade too! I mean, saving it for my daughter is cool and all (what if she hates jade??)  but a BST sounds amazing no?


----------



## Junkenpo

AJadecent Angle said:


> I got these specifically from NachoWyomingJade and her black jades are definitely really good quality! Her Edwards Black is expensive as expected but she has some that *may *have came from Edwards area but were then scattered around to various other rivers and creeks in Wyoming. I'd say definitely visit her if you're looking for palmstones or specimens pieces to display.
> Another shop I wanted to shoutout is Really Old Rocks ran by Bob Scholl, similar to Nacho but he also has some carvings for sale, and lists down where he got his jades from sometime down to the geographic location.
> So yeah, these 2 shops are where I'm currently obtaining some black jades and hopefully a few Edwards cobble for my own.
> Also I can relate to that since Edwards can easily destroy my bank account if I ever thought of buying a good chunk of it from someone, or a finished product that's large in size.
> Oh one more thing, Bob and Nacho both have told me that there are black jades that can rival the same quality as Edwards in terms of tight grain, uniform black, and high gloss without needs of polishing. So do keep that in mind that there's still black jades in Wyoming that can achieve Edwards black jade quality in both color, and luster.



Thanks for the intro to new sellers! I love seeing the jade in its raw or tumbled form.   I like to go shelling and my husband jokes about me making my own jewelry, since thatʻs what so many local girls do here with their shells.  Part of me likes the idea, especially adding in bits of jade, but I don't know the first thing about what I'd even need. May in another 20 years when I retire, hahah.



j3ntan said:


> Is there a jade group on FB we can join to BST? If not, we should make one! The ones I saw were all weird and linked to other countries and speaking foreign languages. Or does everyone prefer the anonymity here? Is this allowed? I just took off a 53.3 sized bangle that I never want to put on again... (too tight and painful) am thinking of selling but would love to trade too! I mean, saving it for my daughter is cool and all (what if she hates jade??)  but a BST sounds amazing no?



I've never found one specific for jade, but I also admit to not looking very hard. I grew up with the "never trust anyone on the internet!" lessons in school and with B+C jade so rampant that I have a tough time trusting random online people. At least with Etsy/Ebay and other established business, there is recourse for return and reimbursement. I don't know what they pay, but Mason Kay does buy vintage jade and there are estate buyers that specialize in jade in Hawaii.  TPF does not allow buy-sell-trade in its open forums, but if you have an ebay account, I think you can post links to your auction in the "your auction listings" section.


----------



## Junkenpo

And here are my new-to-me bits!

The teeniest pendant (it needs a jump ring), and a lovely brooch.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Junkenpo said:


> I haven't posted anything new in awhile.... so here's my latest acquisition!  I've been stalking the internet for a bracelet like this ever since I saw @blackmonster post hers years ago. I finally saw one at a price I could manage and I just got it today. I took it out of the packaging and took pics immediately. I'm so in love with the carvings and even though it is segmented jace instead of a whole bangle it has a feeling of strength to it.  I haven't named her yet... I need something lively and energetic, preferably in Hawaiian.


OMG.

I love this bracelet! I've been hunting for one that thick for ages- most of the time I find the delicate ones.


----------



## Junkenpo

BagsNBaguettes said:


> OMG.
> 
> I love this bracelet! I've been hunting for one that thick for ages- most of the time I find the delicate ones.



Thank you!  I feel lucky to have found it, I've only seen a few up for sale... usually way out of my price range (like this one) and also the uncarved versions, which are also gorgeous, but out of range.  For things like this, I keep an eye out and I'm willing to wait, though mostly because I don't have a choice if I can't afford it! haha   My inspo is way early on in this thread - like post 40 & 46.


----------



## CraveJade

Junkenpo said:


> Ooh, I would love to hear more about these custom jade pieces!  Bangles or smaller bits?
> 
> I spend way too much time perusing the internet for jade. The problem is that I always eventually find something.  I know I'm happy with my bangles collection because I can finally just admire them without feeling compelled to reach out to the seller or to purchase it, but earrings, necklaces, brooches, beaded things... I get sucked in.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  Where are you getting raw stone from?  I'd love something in edwards black.  When we first saw it on the thread years ago, I didn't think I could afford any pieces, but I totally could have saved up since then.



I am making an ice band ring, and a chain for my pi disc (green one.) I don’t envision me having to many ice pieces as they have no color but there is some kind of “crystal clarity” about that inspired the ring. I recently bought a green band ring with cherry blossoms on it from Yokdee.
I am a “baby buyer” as along with my only 1 real bangle bought years ago from MK, I am starting my genuine jade collection from scratch. I bought pieces years ago from a seller that took me for about 5 grand in jades that I found out later were not of A quality. The purple I posted was a sample of a bangle I have wanted for maybe 20 years? So I have to either save up as they are pricey or maybe MK can buy their bangle back as credit??? I’ll ask. There is so much out there to acquire other than the bangle though.


----------



## CraveJade

AJadecent Angle said:


> I got these specifically from NachoWyomingJade and her black jades are definitely really good quality! Her Edwards Black is expensive as expected but she has some that *may *have came from Edwards area but were then scattered around to various other rivers and creeks in Wyoming. I'd say definitely visit her if you're looking for palmstones or specimens pieces to display.
> Another shop I wanted to shoutout is Really Old Rocks ran by Bob Scholl, similar to Nacho but he also has some carvings for sale, and lists down where he got his jades from sometime down to the geographic location.
> So yeah, these 2 shops are where I'm currently obtaining some black jades and hopefully a few Edwards cobble for my own.
> Also I can relate to that since Edwards can easily destroy my bank account if I ever thought of buying a good chunk of it from someone, or a finished product that's large in size.
> Oh one more thing, Bob and Nacho both have told me that there are black jades that can rival the same quality as Edwards in terms of tight grain, uniform black, and high gloss without needs of polishing. So do keep that in mind that there's still black jades in Wyoming that can achieve Edwards black jade quality in both color, and luster.


Are these sellers on Etsy?


----------



## CraveJade

geroithe said:


> I’ve had great experience with JadeStory! They are relatively new, and very keen to meet to show you the pieces.
> 
> You can also try Little Jadeite House as well.
> 
> They are now my trusted jewellers.



I have bought from Yokdee in Singapore although they are by appointment only.
Ultimate Jadeite is a reputable, but a bit expensive, place as well. Nandar, owner at UJ, is really kind and will definitely answer any questions you may have on her products. No negotiation though.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

CraveJade said:


> Are these sellers on Etsy?


Nacho is on Etsy, Bob Scholl has his own website however.


----------



## CraveJade

I love the pieces from Little Jadeite House but they don’t mention certs of authenticity which makes me nervous. I asked if they include them and that question was ignored.


----------



## CraveJade

LJH provides NGI certificates for $70.


----------



## Ashekyu

Hi everyone! I received some help before, but wanted to post this into the main thread.

Looking for some advice on "jember4ang@" on Mercari, and gojade on ebay. They seem to both sell machine carved Jade pendants, with easily forged chinese certs.

However, I think some of their pieces look super nice, and due to some flaws in some of them, I doubt they're all treated. My concern is with the pricing of some of their items being so cheap. Could this just be due to the fact they arent truly hand carved? Or are some small jadeite pendants really under $200?



This one in particular I ABSOLUTELY love the design of. Its on Mercari, but is listed for $1400 OBO. Compared to the other products these sellers have from (I assume) the same vendor, this seems very expensive. I've been unable to locate anyone else selling this exact design, either, which so far is unusual.

I know its a lot at once, but if anyone could provide any info, I'd greatly appreciate it! I'm new to collecting Jade and really love some of the carved pendant designs, but dont want to fall for any scams! I think collecting true untreated Jadeite pendants would be really cool


----------



## j3ntan

Junkenpo said:


> Thanks for the intro to new sellers! I love seeing the jade in its raw or tumbled form.   I like to go shelling and my husband jokes about me making my own jewelry, since thatʻs what so many local girls do here with their shells.  Part of me likes the idea, especially adding in bits of jade, but I don't know the first thing about what I'd even need. May in another 20 years when I retire, hahah.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never found one specific for jade, but I also admit to not looking very hard. I grew up with the "never trust anyone on the internet!" lessons in school and with B+C jade so rampant that I have a tough time trusting random online people. At least with Etsy/Ebay and other established business, there is recourse for return and reimbursement. I don't know what they pay, but Mason Kay does buy vintage jade and there are estate buyers that specialize in jade in Hawaii.  TPF does not allow buy-sell-trade in its open forums, but if you have an ebay account, I think you can post links to your auction in the "your auction listings" section.



Awwww.... that's true. I guess simply saying where you bought it with receipt from said company isn't good enough these days. No one wants to do a FB group though? It seems there's a group for everything. Maybe I'll start one up  if only to show off goodies and inspire others into the world of jade. I just got out of another tiresome hobby of plants, being that I have chronic pain, and a newly diagnosed health condition, I don't have the time to care for a gajillion plants. My insta handle is: butdoyouhoya (hoya being the specific type of plant I loved and collected) there are tons of groups for hoyas and I loved sharing! I'm going to start a group and whomever wants to join can join! I also did professional photography before and I'm finding jade especially hard to photograph! Especially when wearing. So, since starting my jade bangle collecting a month ago, I've already amassed 6+ bangles! But I have one on the way coming to me that cost 4x's what I've spent total so far (it'll get here tomorrow!!!!!)...I'm so worried in spending that much that I won't love it, or won't wear it because it's so spendy... Do you all collect to wear or collect as an investment?


----------



## j3ntan

Ashekyu said:


> Hi everyone! I received some help before, but wanted to post this into the main thread.
> 
> Looking for some advice on "jember4ang@" on Mercari, and gojade on ebay. They seem to both sell machine carved Jade pendants, with easily forged chinese certs.
> 
> However, I think some of their pieces look super nice, and due to some flaws in some of them, I doubt they're all treated. My concern is with the pricing of some of their items being so cheap. Could this just be due to the fact they arent truly hand carved? Or are some small jadeite pendants really under $200?
> View attachment 5333874
> 
> 
> This one in particular I ABSOLUTELY love the design of. Its on Mercari, but is listed for $1400 OBO. Compared to the other products these sellers have from (I assume) the same vendor, this seems very expensive. I've been unable to locate anyone else selling this exact design, either, which so far is unusual.
> 
> I know its a lot at once, but if anyone could provide any info, I'd greatly appreciate it! I'm new to collecting Jade and really love some of the carved pendant designs, but dont want to fall for any scams! I think collecting true untreated Jadeite pendants would be really cool



The guy that is gojade is local to me in SoCal and I see his pieces for sale on marketplace a lot. I'm trying to plan a meetup with him to see some stuff... I suggest you just ask him! It is a very pretty piece, but if you see similar stuff on his listings, then I would definitely ask.


----------



## CraveJade

j3ntan said:


> Awwww.... that's true. I guess simply saying where you bought it with receipt from said company isn't good enough these days. No one wants to do a FB group though? It seems there's a group for everything. Maybe I'll start one up  if only to show off goodies and inspire others into the world of jade. I just got out of another tiresome hobby of plants, being that I have chronic pain, and a newly diagnosed health condition, I don't have the time to care for a gajillion plants. My insta handle is: butdoyouhoya (hoya being the specific type of plant I loved and collected) there are tons of groups for hoyas and I loved sharing! I'm going to start a group and whomever wants to join can join! I also did professional photography before and I'm finding jade especially hard to photograph! Especially when wearing. So, since starting my jade bangle collecting a month ago, I've already amassed 6+ bangles! But I have one on the way coming to me that cost 4x's what I've spent total so far (it'll get here tomorrow!!!!!)...I'm so worried in spending that much that I won't love it, or won't wear it because it's so spendy... Do you all collect to wear or collect as an investment?


An FB group sounds fun. If some have privacy concerns, we can make it closed or even by invitation.


----------



## Ashekyu

Hey quick question, not sure where else to ask.
Could anyone give me an idea on how much a beaded Nephrite necklace should cost? I know Nephrite is cheap, but I'm seeing some black beaded necklaces listed for at least $100, and I'm not sure if that sounds right.

Thank you!!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Ashekyu said:


> Hey quick question, not sure where else to ask.
> Could anyone give me an idea on how much a beaded Nephrite necklace should cost? I know Nephrite is cheap, but I'm seeing some black beaded necklaces listed for at least $100, and I'm not sure if that sounds right.
> 
> Thank you!!


It usually depends on what type of black nephrite it is (yes there are multiple types of black nephrites lol), there's one from Edwards black, a standard Wyoming black,  青花 (Blue and White) nephrite, Dark Olive Green nephrite. So I can't really give you a definitive answer in terms of price since there are many types of black nephrites that vary in quality, which in turn, will affect how much it's worth. So it's possible that a strand of beaded nephrites can cost $100, including a black nephrite, but if it came from a specific area that's well regarded for having a certain favorable quality that was turned into a necklace, then it very may well be higher than $100.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

j3ntan said:


> The guy that is gojade is local to me in SoCal and I see his pieces for sale on marketplace a lot. I'm trying to plan a meetup with him to see some stuff... I suggest you just ask him! It is a very pretty piece, but if you see similar stuff on his listings, then I would definitely ask.


That's weird, I thought gojade worked in Hong Kong since I've seen them have to list down a $5 shipping fee from Hong Kong, unless there's multiple people working under that name which in that case I should've known.


----------



## j3ntan

AJadecent Angle said:


> That's weird, I thought gojade worked in Hong Kong since I've seen them have to list down a $5 shipping fee from Hong Kong, unless there's multiple people working under that name which in that case I should've known.



I think he has partners. I’m not sure who’s in charge but he did say to shop the eBay listings and if they end in AS then that means it’s here in the US. I noticed his prices went up a lot recently, not sure what happened.


----------



## piosavsfan

j3ntan said:


> Is there a jade group on FB we can join to BST? If not, we should make one! The ones I saw were all weird and linked to other countries and speaking foreign languages. Or does everyone prefer the anonymity here? Is this allowed? I just took off a 53.3 sized bangle that I never want to put on again... (too tight and painful) am thinking of selling but would love to trade too! I mean, saving it for my daughter is cool and all (what if she hates jade??)  but a BST sounds amazing no?


There was a group started by a TPF member years ago called JadeiteAndGems but it never really took off.


----------



## Jadegirl

j3ntan said:


> Do you all collect to wear or collect as an investment?



j3ntan, I collect to wear, but I also place a couple of bangles in wooden stands in the house for feng shui purposes.  For example, years ago, I bought a lovely untreated bangle during a live auction in Myanmar (it was 3 AM here) but I did not pay careful attention to the WEIGHT of the thick and lovely bangle.  It weighs 90 grams!  It is too heavy to wear after 8 or 10 hours... It is now on display, lol.  Learned my lesson! 

If you start a Facebook group, I will join it.


----------



## Junkenpo

Jadegirl said:


> j3ntan, I collect to wear, but I also place a couple of bangles in wooden stands in the house for feng shui purposes.  For example, years ago, I bought a lovely untreated bangle during a live auction in Myanmar (it was 3 AM here) but I did not pay careful attention to the WEIGHT of the thick and lovely bangle.  It weighs 90 grams!  It is too heavy to wear after 8 or 10 hours... It is now on display, lol.  Learned my lesson!
> 
> If you start a Facebook group, I will join it.



I would love to see this bangle!  My favorite bangles are my fat princess bangles.


----------



## megababe

So happy with my new friends, Bamboo and Chameleon, from Li Hong Jade.


----------



## megababe

C
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
sorry, couldn't resist another shot of Bamboo's vivid green and Chameleon's deep blue....


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Good Day Jadies  Beautiful pieces! I haven’t posted in a while but my jade addiction is still strong lol. I love Jadeite and have been purchasing wish list pieces but nephrite is my obsession  I love the soothing feel and the creaminess that nephrite has. Anywho, I have been wearing this bangle lately and just wanted to share. It’s a pale lavender, which is hard to capture. It’s purple color is very visible at night. Have a blessed day Jadies and Enjoy the rest of your weekend ☺️


----------



## Junkenpo

j3ntan said:


> Awwww.... that's true. I guess simply saying where you bought it with receipt from said company isn't good enough these days. No one wants to do a FB group though? It seems there's a group for everything. Maybe I'll start one up  if only to show off goodies and inspire others into the world of jade. I just got out of another tiresome hobby of plants, being that I have chronic pain, and a newly diagnosed health condition, I don't have the time to care for a gajillion plants. My insta handle is: butdoyouhoya (hoya being the specific type of plant I loved and collected) there are tons of groups for hoyas and I loved sharing! I'm going to start a group and whomever wants to join can join! I also did professional photography before and I'm finding jade especially hard to photograph! Especially when wearing. So, since starting my jade bangle collecting a month ago, I've already amassed 6+ bangles! But I have one on the way coming to me that cost 4x's what I've spent total so far (it'll get here tomorrow!!!!!)...I'm so worried in spending that much that I won't love it, or won't wear it because it's so spendy... Do you all collect to wear or collect as an investment?



Jade can be hard to photograph, especially lavender and reds, though I am only a cell phone photographer, haha.  What you see here on the thread is pretty much the extent of my jade pics.  I know Kathyjade has an insta and so does jadebynikolai and lihong.   I have a samsung phone that I really dislike when it comes to pictures...it always seems to darken my photos or if there are bright colors, it always looks saturated.  

When I first started collecting, I bought a lot of bangles - I think I have around 30 - though Iʻm rarely tempted by bangles now.  I have moved toward smaller jade jewelry - earrings, bracelets, necklaces.. mostly beaded items, a lot of vintage pre-loved stuff.  I have way more stuff than I can wear at one time. I do try to keep everything in rotation, but I do have items that I just bring out to look at instead of wearing.


----------



## CraveJade

Junkenpo said:


> Jade can be hard to photograph, especially lavender and reds, though I am only a cell phone photographer, haha.  What you see here on the thread is pretty much the extent of my jade pics.  I know Kathyjade has an insta and so does jadebynikolai and lihong.   I have a samsung phone that I really dislike when it comes to pictures...it always seems to darken my photos or if there are bright colors, it always looks saturated.
> 
> When I first started collecting, I bought a lot of bangles - I think I have around 30 - though Iʻm rarely tempted by bangles now.  I have moved toward smaller jade jewelry - earrings, bracelets, necklaces.. mostly beaded items, a lot of vintage pre-loved stuff.  I have way more stuff than I can wear at one time. I do try to keep everything in rotation, but I do have items that I just bring out to look at instead of wearing.


Wow 30 bangles? I just started truly collecting so I have to ask where your main bangle source was when you were buying. I have picked up the jade enthusiasm which took a nose dive many years ago because I bought many things from 1 seller who turned out not to be good news. I have 2 bangles now, a nephrite from Jade Mine and a green from Mason Kay that was purchased many years ago. I want my collection to be bangle heavy as well. My plan is to collect to where but truthfully,there will be a select few bangles that will be of the utmost importance to me, and I do want to splurge on those.


----------



## JadedJae

Hello Jadies!! Been years since i last posted (2017, to be exact - glad to still see familiar names like JKP, Cyanide Rose and berniechocolate! ) and kinda took a hiatus from jadeite for a long while.. however am back with a bad jadeite fever since end of last year and have not been able to stop LOL..

Just wanted to share some of my pieces that i mainly buy to collect / wear occasionally when the mood comes up  thanks for letting me share and hope to continue seeing lovely pieces that everyone has been raking in!

Side note to those Jadies based in Singapore - anyone has done buffing (抛光) locally and can recommend shops? I used to go Chinatown but the guy i went to closed down :/ have some beads that have uneven edges/ slight roughness where the opening is and its making me nervous that the beads keep rubbing against each other! TIA


----------



## Cool Breeze

JadedJae said:


> Hello Jadies!! Been years since i last posted (2017, to be exact - glad to still see familiar names like JKP, Cyanide Rose and berniechocolate! ) and kinda took a hiatus from jadeite for a long while.. however am back with a bad jadeite fever since end of last year and have not been able to stop LOL..
> 
> Just wanted to share some of my pieces that i mainly buy to collect / wear occasionally when the mood comes up  thanks for letting me share and hope to continue seeing lovely pieces that everyone has been raking in!
> 
> Side note to those Jadies based in Singapore - anyone has done buffing (抛光) locally and can recommend shops? I used to go Chinatown but the guy i went to closed down :/ have some beads that have uneven edges/ slight roughness where the opening is and its making me nervous that the beads keep rubbing against each other! TIA
> View attachment 5345813
> View attachment 5345814
> View attachment 5345877
> View attachment 5345819
> View attachment 5345843
> View attachment 5345855
> View attachment 5345858
> View attachment 5345859
> View attachment 5345860
> View attachment 5345861
> View attachment 5345862
> View attachment 5345863


Wow!  What a magnificent collection!  Thank you for posting.


----------



## CareerMother

megababe said:


> So happy with my new friends, Bamboo and Chameleon, from Li Hong Jade.



Thank you for sharing Bamboo and Chameleon, they are both fabulous! We are bangle sisters and there are several other bangle sisters on this forum with the bluish green chameleon bangles from Li-Hong too. I took a break from collecting but saw last week that they now have the chameleons in a thicker princess round, impossible to resist….


----------



## CareerMother

CraveJade said:


> Wow 30 bangles? I just started truly collecting so I have to ask where your main bangle source was when you were buying. I have picked up the jade enthusiasm which took a nose dive many years ago because I bought many things from 1 seller who turned out not to be good news. I have 2 bangles now, a nephrite from Jade Mine and a green from Mason Kay that was purchased many years ago. I want my collection to be bangle heavy as well. My plan is to collect to where but truthfully,there will be a select few bangles that will be of the utmost importance to me, and I do want to splurge on those.



I started collecting in March last year and tell myself that I am restricted to bangles only (although a couple of matching earrings have sneaked their way in). I bought 10 bangles from Husk but 9 were for gifts so that was OK. My weakness are the chameleon bluish green bangles from Li-Hong, they are pricey but all come with an NGI certificate which is comforting. Having read all the posts in this forum and learned a lot, my next foray will be to Chinatown in search of nephrite princess rounds…

As a newbie, I am actually restricting my visits to the places recommended by helpful Jadies in the “Reputable Jade Sellers” thread, do check it out, it is a great resource!


----------



## megababe

CareerMother said:


> Thank you for sharing Bamboo and Chameleon, they are both fabulous! We are bangle sisters and there are several other bangle sisters on this forum with the bluish green chameleon bangles from Li-Hong too. I took a break from collecting but saw last week that they now have the chameleons in a thicker princess round, impossible to resist….


The photos I saw here started me pining for the bluish green bangles. Hehe.


----------



## SmokieDragon

JadedJae said:


> Hello Jadies!! Been years since i last posted (2017, to be exact - glad to still see familiar names like JKP, Cyanide Rose and berniechocolate! ) and kinda took a hiatus from jadeite for a long while.. however am back with a bad jadeite fever since end of last year and have not been able to stop LOL..
> 
> Just wanted to share some of my pieces that i mainly buy to collect / wear occasionally when the mood comes up  thanks for letting me share and hope to continue seeing lovely pieces that everyone has been raking in!
> 
> Side note to those Jadies based in Singapore - anyone has done buffing (抛光) locally and can recommend shops? I used to go Chinatown but the guy i went to closed down :/ have some beads that have uneven edges/ slight roughness where the opening is and its making me nervous that the beads keep rubbing against each other! TIA
> View attachment 5345813
> View attachment 5345814
> View attachment 5345877
> View attachment 5345819
> View attachment 5345843
> View attachment 5345855
> View attachment 5345858
> View attachment 5345859
> View attachment 5345860
> View attachment 5345861
> View attachment 5345862
> View attachment 5345863



OMG!!! What a fabulous collection!


----------



## Junkenpo

CraveJade said:


> Wow 30 bangles? I just started truly collecting so I have to ask where your main bangle source was when you were buying. I have picked up the jade enthusiasm which took a nose dive many years ago because I bought many things from 1 seller who turned out not to be good news. I have 2 bangles now, a nephrite from Jade Mine and a green from Mason Kay that was purchased many years ago. I want my collection to be bangle heavy as well. My plan is to collect to where but truthfully,there will be a select few bangles that will be of the utmost importance to me, and I do want to splurge on those.



I think I started posting and collecting in the jade threads in 2013. I want to say I got most of my bangles in the first couple of years, and then I slowed way down. I was only comfortable spending on relatively inexpensive bangles because I wasnʻt sure of sizing and determining grade. For bangles, I started with Ultimate Jadeite, and then an etsy seller who has since stopped selling, and once I was kind of confident, I took chances on random sellers here and there if they had decent return policies and no one here had bad experiences.  I have only one really expensive bangle of all of them, and the rest of my collection is pretty much vintage earrings and beaded bits. 

Here's a few reposts of my bangles from very early on in my collecting.












And one from almost a year ago... jade is super fickle when it comes to lighting. 









JadedJae said:


> Hello Jadies!! Been years since i last posted (2017, to be exact - glad to still see familiar names like JKP, Cyanide Rose and berniechocolate! ) and kinda took a hiatus from jadeite for a long while.. however am back with a bad jadeite fever since end of last year and have not been able to stop LOL..
> 
> Just wanted to share some of my pieces that i mainly buy to collect / wear occasionally when the mood comes up  thanks for letting me share and hope to continue seeing lovely pieces that everyone has been raking in!
> 
> Side note to those Jadies based in Singapore - anyone has done buffing (抛光) locally and can recommend shops? I used to go Chinatown but the guy i went to closed down :/ have some beads that have uneven edges/ slight roughness where the opening is and its making me nervous that the beads keep rubbing against each other! TIA



Such a gorgeous selection!  I'm especially envious of those glassy bangles and that round cabochon ring!  So pretty!


----------



## rileygirl




----------



## Ashekyu

Hi everyone! I found this piece at a local thrift shop. I've noticed they have loads of real stones there (and are unaware), so I picked this up. Its very heavy, ICE cold even after keeping it on... whether its Jade or not, its at the very least a real stone.

I'm curious what other stone this could be if it isnt jade? Hardness tests I've done with other stones/steel tells me it has a hardness of at least 5.5, and is not above 7. Curious what everyone's thoughts are!


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi RG!  Gorgeous stack!  




Ashekyu said:


> Hi everyone! I found this piece at a local thrift shop. I've noticed they have loads of real stones there (and are unaware), so I picked this up. Its very heavy, ICE cold even after keeping it on... whether its Jade or not, its at the very least a real stone.
> 
> I'm curious what other stone this could be if it isnt jade? Hardness tests I've done with other stones/steel tells me it has a hardness of at least 5.5, and is not above 7. Curious what everyone's thoughts are!



Hi Ashekyu... it is hard to say from pictures. Some stones that are often mistaken for jade include agate, chrysoprase, serpentine, aventurine, quartz, feldspar, soapstone, jasper, etc.  It is also possible that the beads could be jadeite, but treated (bleached or polymer-dye injected) - B or C jade instead of A jade.  If you have a loupe, look for spiderweb-looking lines connecting up the pores. Fuzzy color that kind of looks out of focus or like ink spreading on a paper towel instead of sharper separation of color.  If you check out the jade & jadeite thread in the reference section, there are some good photos of A versus treated jade.


----------



## rileygirl

Junkenpo said:


> Hi RG!  Gorgeous stack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ashekyu... it is hard to say from pictures. Some stones that are often mistaken for jade include agate, chrysoprase, serpentine, aventurine, quartz, feldspar, soapstone, jasper, etc.  It is also possible that the beads could be jadeite, but treated (bleached or polymer-dye injected) - B or C jade instead of A jade.  If you have a loupe, look for spiderweb-looking lines connecting up the pores. Fuzzy color that kind of looks out of focus or like ink spreading on a paper towel instead of sharper separation of color.  If you check out the jade & jadeite thread in the reference section, there are some good photos of A versus treated jade.



Hope you are doing good! Itʻs been a long time!!!!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

JadedJae said:


> Hello Jadies!! Been years since i last posted (2017, to be exact - glad to still see familiar names like JKP, Cyanide Rose and berniechocolate! ) and kinda took a hiatus from jadeite for a long while.. however am back with a bad jadeite fever since end of last year and have not been able to stop LOL..
> 
> Just wanted to share some of my pieces that i mainly buy to collect / wear occasionally when the mood comes up  thanks for letting me share and hope to continue seeing lovely pieces that everyone has been raking in!
> 
> Side note to those Jadies based in Singapore - anyone has done buffing (抛光) locally and can recommend shops? I used to go Chinatown but the guy i went to closed down :/ have some beads that have uneven edges/ slight roughness where the opening is and its making me nervous that the beads keep rubbing against each other! TIA
> View attachment 5345813
> View attachment 5345814
> View attachment 5345877
> View attachment 5345819
> View attachment 5345843
> View attachment 5345855
> View attachment 5345858
> View attachment 5345859
> View attachment 5345860
> View attachment 5345861
> View attachment 5345862
> View attachment 5345863


TDF pieces, just gorgeous ☺️


----------



## Junkenpo

rileygirl said:


> Hope you are doing good! Itʻs been a long time!!!!



Thank you!  I know right?  Time flies!  I canʻt believe how grown your keiki are - mine will be 12 soon and is taller than me!


----------



## LoveJadeiteGal

geroithe said:


> I’ve had great experience with JadeStory! They are relatively new, and very keen to meet to show you the pieces.
> 
> You can also try Little Jadeite House as well.
> 
> They are now my trusted jewellers.



thanks! I recently purchased a few pieces from Jade Story Singapore and I love them!


----------



## escamillo

Hi all - I’m a new poster but have been lurking and learned so much from this thread already. I’m hoping the experts here can help me figure out how much bigger to go with a D-shape bangle that’s about ~5mm wider than one I have that fits well.

Specifically, I have a 59mm bangle that’s 15mm wide and am wondering if I’d need a 60, 61 or even 62 for a 19mm bangle. TIA!

Just for fun, here’s my bangle in outdoor light. It’s a dark flower nephrite from Allan. The bright flash is a band of chatoyant that’s hard to photograph. Also pictured below in low indoor light with a skinny princess bangle in off-white nephrite.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

escamillo said:


> Hi all - I’m a new poster but have been lurking and learned so much from this thread already. I’m hoping the experts here can help me figure out how much bigger to go with a D-shape bangle that’s about ~5mm wider than one I have that fits well.
> 
> Specifically, I have a 59mm bangle that’s 15mm wide and am wondering if I’d need a 60, 61 or even 62 for a 19mm bangle. TIA!
> 
> Just for fun, here’s my bangle in outdoor light. It’s a dark flower nephrite from Allan. The bright flash is a band of chatoyant that’s hard to photograph. Also pictured below in low indoor light with a skinny princess bangle in off-white nephrite.
> View attachment 5351698
> 
> View attachment 5351699


Ooooh, so you were the one who bought his Indonesian flower bangle, good eye especially for the band of chatoyancy!
Although I can't help you on bangle sizing for D-shaped cuts, I can only give compliments and admiration.   
I'll post my next haul in the next week or so since I've got quite a handful of items that were way too good to pass up on. Here's one listing I bought off today a few hours ago cause it resembled an oversize turquoise LOL.
Link to the aforementioned large "turquoise" jade cobble.


----------



## CraveJade

Hi all! Here is the new purple barrel from Allan. He made it last week and it is beautiful! Of course I asked if he could make me a bangle with this material too but there wasn’t quite enough for that and he has been looking for more lavender over the years.


----------



## CraveJade

CareerMother said:


> I started collecting in March last year and tell myself that I am restricted to bangles only (although a couple of matching earrings have sneaked their way in). I bought 10 bangles from Husk but 9 were for gifts so that was OK. My weakness are the chameleon bluish green bangles from Li-Hong, they are pricey but all come with an NGI certificate which is comforting. Having read all the posts in this forum and learned a lot, my next foray will be to Chinatown in search of nephrite princess rounds…
> 
> As a newbie, I am actually restricting my visits to the places recommended by helpful Jadies in the “Reputable Jade Sellers” thread, do check it out, it is a great resource!


 Sorry what has been abbreviated as HUSK?  I started with MK and have bought little pieces from Yokdee but want to check out Li-Hong and Kathy’s EBay page.


----------



## escamillo

AJadecent Angle said:


> Ooooh, so you were the one who bought his Indonesian flower bangle, good eye especially for the band of chatoyancy!
> Although I can't help you on bangle sizing for D-shaped cuts, I can only give compliments and admiration.


Thank you! His work is so lovely that of course I’m trying to figure out whether to splurge on the EB bangle he has listed 


AJadecent Angle said:


> Here's one listing I bought off today a few hours ago cause it resembled an oversize turquoise LOL.
> Link to the aforementioned large "turquoise" jade cobble.


That color and polish is incredible! I would love to own a big specimen like that some day.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

escamillo said:


> Thank you! His work is so lovely that of course I’m trying to figure out whether to splurge on the EB bangle he has listed
> 
> That color and polish is incredible! I would love to own a big specimen like that some day.


I'd say go for it if you're bank account won't be hurt too much! Especially since Wyoming's well known for very uniform jet black jade! For me I'm looking to see if I can get a Vonsen blue nephrite if possible (although I'm personally not even sure if it's a true nephrite cause I haven't seen nephrite in such a bright blue color)


----------



## escamillo

AJadecent Angle said:


> For me I'm looking to see if I can get a Vonsen blue nephrite if possible (although I'm personally not even sure if it's a true nephrite cause I haven't seen nephrite in such a bright blue color)


Whatever it is, it’s super pretty! Reminds me of a perfect blue denim.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Alright, it's about time I reveal alittle project I did a while ago at November, with the help of WaterCrystal Jade, I told them that I wanted a piece carved as an iPhone with a landscape (The Great Wall) as the "homescreen"   with the material being a black jadeite. Honestly can't thank them enough for being so patient with me and giving me a free custom stand to go along with the iPhone carving


----------



## AJadecent Angle

And for those who want to see the whole process of it. 
First 3 pics are them showing the slab first and seeing if it’s good.




	

		
			
		

		
	
Next 4 were choosing the landscape patterns:





	

		
			
		

		
	
And then planning it out:




After 6 or so weeks later it’s finished; all it needs is polishing + buffing


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Final pics from WaterCrystal a week ago:


----------



## AJadecent Angle

And a few more pics with some Big Sur nephrite cobbles. Will take more pics of the big cobble later when I get a better angle and lighting for it.


----------



## j3ntan

AJadecent Angle said:


> Final pics from WaterCrystal a week ago:
> View attachment 5354717
> View attachment 5354720
> View attachment 5354722


that is SO DOPE!!! I actually met with someone from Water Crystal Jade and love that they made this piece for you. Are you local to Cali too?


----------



## j3ntan

so ladies, here's a question... I bought my first bangle based on the online measurements. 57.3. It used to fit a bit loose and was super easy to take on and off. In 2 months time, that same bangle is not going on my hand without lotion. What happened? Meanwhile, I went into a local jade shop near me in OC (california) and she determined I was a size 53-54 and not above a 55 because I liked the snug fit. Now, to get a bangle on or off it's a serious struggle and will result in bruising. Should I continue with smaller sizes or go bigger? I'm so confused as to why my hand bones hardened up like that and can't think of anything other than hormone meds that I started in the same time. (2 mos) OR, and this is a scary or.... by bruising my hand it hardened up the bone structure and is widening due to damage. Anyone else with a similar issue? I'm thinking of getting a big ass bangle and thinking it'll be so nice to take it on and off every night because the smaller bangles that I wear to bed sometimes feel like it's strangling my arm and not enabling blood flow/circulation. 

side note: I started the group on FB but I have nothing in it for now. No nice pics, no members, lol. Just got the name. It's the jade forum. slight nod to purse forum  come join and we can chat and build it up together?


----------



## AJadecent Angle

j3ntan said:


> that is SO DOPE!!! I actually met with someone from Water Crystal Jade and love that they made this piece for you. Are you local to Cali too?


Thanks and that's really cool you know someone who works there! I actually don't live in Cali at all, I just really _really_ like their products and service.


----------



## Junkenpo

AJadecent Angle said:


> Final pics from WaterCrystal a week ago:



Amazing!  

Now that I've seen it, I would love a fidget stone like that.  I really like the idea of something that size to keep in my hands to flip over and to feel the carvings on it.  Thank you for the idea!


----------



## Junkenpo

j3ntan said:


> so ladies, here's a question... I bought my first bangle based on the online measurements. 57.3. It used to fit a bit loose and was super easy to take on and off. In 2 months time, that same bangle is not going on my hand without lotion. What happened? Meanwhile, I went into a local jade shop near me in OC (california) and she determined I was a size 53-54 and not above a 55 because I liked the snug fit. Now, to get a bangle on or off it's a serious struggle and will result in bruising. Should I continue with smaller sizes or go bigger? I'm so confused as to why my hand bones hardened up like that and can't think of anything other than hormone meds that I started in the same time. (2 mos) OR, and this is a scary or.... by bruising my hand it hardened up the bone structure and is widening due to damage. Anyone else with a similar issue? I'm thinking of getting a big ass bangle and thinking it'll be so nice to take it on and off every night because the smaller bangles that I wear to bed sometimes feel like it's strangling my arm and not enabling blood flow/circulation.
> 
> side note: I started the group on FB but I have nothing in it for now. No nice pics, no members, lol. Just got the name. It's the jade forum. slight nod to purse forum  come join and we can chat and build it up together?



For me, even before I gained actual weight, there is a difference in how well my bangles come on and off depending on how hydrated I am.  When I'm on my period, my hands swell.  Too much salt, my hands and wrists swell.  I have a few different rings to wear, too. 

I have to lose another 10lbs to take my bangle off. And then I'd have to lose another 15lbs to comfortably wear the first few bangles in my collection.  Larger bangles can be fun to add in, but you do have to be a bit more careful against accidental knocks.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Junkenpo said:


> Amazing!
> 
> Now that I've seen it, I would love a fidget stone like that.  I really like the idea of something that size to keep in my hands to flip over and to feel the carvings on it.  Thank you for the idea!


No problem! I too think the idea of a fidget stone made for flipping and feel the ridges is a perfect idea, especially when you can display it afterwards once you're finished with it.


----------



## j3ntan

Junkenpo said:


> For me, even before I gained actual weight, there is a difference in how well my bangles come on and off depending on how hydrated I am.  When I'm on my period, my hands swell.  Too much salt, my hands and wrists swell.  I have a few different rings to wear, too.
> 
> I have to lose another 10lbs to take my bangle off. And then I'd have to lose another 15lbs to comfortably wear the first few bangles in my collection.  Larger bangles can be fun to add in, but you do have to be a bit more careful against accidental knocks.




Yes, Definitely! Time of the month really does make a difference. I'm not sure if I've gained a lot of weight since Pandemic began but the jeans are definitely tighter . Oh no, you have a bangle stuck on your hand now? I have taken off impossible bangles but that's because my meaty hands have soft bones. I went in to Churk's place in OC today just to try on bangle sizes and I am perfectly happy with a 57-58 though I think I can even do 59. I am turning 44 next month and perimenopausal for sure, so I think I'd rather err on the side of caution with hardening bones.....


----------



## j3ntan

AJadecent Angle said:


> Thanks and that's really cool you know someone who works there! I actually don't live in Cali at all, I just really _really_ like their products and service.



It was actually REALLY nice, jade ppl seem to be super nice, in general. She met up with me and showed me some pieces since they don't currently have a storefront. She is gonna send me pics of a new blueish one that's getting polished up soon. It's so amazing to have access to ppl because I realize I really DO prefer to see things in person... esp since... let's be real... the pics on their site isn't exactly Yokdee quality, am I right????? lollll... but that's when I realized how fat my hands actually were and that I shouldn't have listened to the lady at Churk's and just buy for comfort too, I don't want to be bruising myself with each change of jewelry... life doesn't have to be that hard.....  so it's high 57's or 58's or maybe even 59's for me from now on...


----------



## AJadecent Angle

j3ntan said:


> It was actually REALLY nice, jade ppl seem to be super nice, in general. She met up with me and showed me some pieces since they don't currently have a storefront. She is gonna send me pics of a new blueish one that's getting polished up soon. It's so amazing to have access to ppl because I realize I really DO prefer to see things in person... esp since... let's be real... the pics on their site isn't exactly Yokdee quality, am I right????? lollll... but that's when I realized how fat my hands actually were and that I shouldn't have listened to the lady at Churk's and just buy for comfort too, I don't want to be bruising myself with each change of jewelry... life doesn't have to be that hard.....  so it's high 57's or 58's or maybe even 59's for me from now on...


Oh that's wonderful! I was always wondering if they have a Brick and Mortar store or was a studio of sorts, and I do agree the listing photos aren't Yokdee quality and do seem blurry at times lol  . Also I agree that it's better you buy some bangles that are larger than intended bangle size if it means no longer bruising your hands.
Do post updates when WaterCrystal's finished polishing up your piece!


----------



## SmokieDragon

j3ntan said:


> It was actually REALLY nice, jade ppl seem to be super nice, in general. She met up with me and showed me some pieces since they don't currently have a storefront. She is gonna send me pics of a new blueish one that's getting polished up soon. It's so amazing to have access to ppl because I realize I really DO prefer to see things in person... esp since... let's be real... the pics on their site isn't exactly Yokdee quality, am I right????? lollll... but that's when I realized how fat my hands actually were and that I shouldn't have listened to the lady at Churk's and just buy for comfort too, I don't want to be bruising myself with each change of jewelry... life doesn't have to be that hard.....  so it's high 57's or 58's or maybe even 59's for me from now on...



It’s better to buy bigger bangles for comfort. As we age, our bones get harder. I used to wear a small oval bangle on my left wrist, compared to the 57-58mm D bangles I usually buy.  As I fattened up by 4-5kg during the last couple of years, I realised it had to come off. I had the person who sold the bangle take it off for me. He did it in under half a minute while I had struggled twice before on my own and with my hubby. No more small bangles!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

SmokieDragon said:


> It’s better to buy bigger bangles for comfort. As we age, our bones get harder. I used to wear a small oval bangle on my left wrist, compared to the 57-58mm D bangles I usually buy.  As I fattened up by 4-5kg during the last couple of years, I realised it had to come off. I had the person who sold the bangle take it off for me. He did it in under half a minute while I had struggled twice before on my own and with my hubby. No more small bangles!


I agree to this as well, speaking from my mother's experience, as she ages, she isn't as tolerant to pain as she was back then especially since her skin + veins get delicate which caused more bruising and skin inflammation. But I've seen her still rock on a 54mm agate bangle on and off, how she's still doing it despite knowing it's painful I'll never know.


----------



## MJDaisy

j3ntan said:


> so ladies, here's a question... I bought my first bangle based on the online measurements. 57.3. It used to fit a bit loose and was super easy to take on and off. In 2 months time, that same bangle is not going on my hand without lotion. What happened? Meanwhile, I went into a local jade shop near me in OC (california) and she determined I was a size 53-54 and not above a 55 because I liked the snug fit. Now, to get a bangle on or off it's a serious struggle and will result in bruising. Should I continue with smaller sizes or go bigger? I'm so confused as to why my hand bones hardened up like that and can't think of anything other than hormone meds that I started in the same time. (2 mos) OR, and this is a scary or.... by bruising my hand it hardened up the bone structure and is widening due to damage. Anyone else with a similar issue? I'm thinking of getting a big ass bangle and thinking it'll be so nice to take it on and off every night because the smaller bangles that I wear to bed sometimes feel like it's strangling my arm and not enabling blood flow/circulation.
> 
> side note: I started the group on FB but I have nothing in it for now. No nice pics, no members, lol. Just got the name. It's the jade forum. slight nod to purse forum  come join and we can chat and build it up together?


Jade bangle collector here! I had a 57 that used to slide on and off with ease...I gained 20 lbs in 2 years (covid and working from home/less active, unfortunately). That bangle became harder to get on and off but I still could. I ordered a new 55 recently + was shocked it was *NOT* going on...but I was determined to get it on. With much pushing and bruising I was successful in putting it on, but know I won't be taking it off ever if I don't lose weight again lol. I don't think of my hand as losing or gaining but clearly that was not the case.


----------



## Beauty2c

Hi. what do you wear between the jade bangle and watch to protect the jade and the jingling sound? Any suggestions better than my hair tie?  Thanks.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Just commissioned someone to make me a chatoyant nephrite palmstone and honestly.. This only fueled my love for chatoyant jades.
Now if PF allowed inserting videos directly I gladly would but I suppose I gotta link them here.
Top is the rough before cutting + buffing + polishing. Bottom is after aforementioned work is done.
Thanks to Stephen from SiberianJade/TheFriendlyBeadCo on Etsy for this. Definitely will see if I can get a family photo once the palmstone arrives!


----------



## raptorgrin

Beauty2c said:


> Hi. what do you wear between the jade bangle and watch to protect the jade and the jingling sound? Any suggestions better than my hair tie?  Thanks.



I have an assortment of silicon bangles (designed for kids to chew on "Juniorbeads chewbeads", but looks like they're discontinuing) and "vsco bracelets" that kind of look like the lokai bracelets. Whether they will work depends on your bangle size, though.

Recently, I have been making beaded memory wire bracelets. Because they fit tighter, I can use them to keep one bangle pushed higher and out of the way.


----------



## Beauty2c

raptorgrin said:


> I have an assortment of silicon bangles (designed for kids to chew on "Juniorbeads chewbeads", but looks like they're discontinuing) and "vsco bracelets" that kind of look like the lokai bracelets. Whether they will work depends on your bangle size, though.
> 
> Recently, I have been making beaded memory wire bracelets. Because they fit tighter, I can use them to keep one bangle pushed higher and out of the way.


I am glad I am not alone.  Haha.  You ideas are great!  Amazon have both items you mentioned.  Thanks.


----------



## j3ntan

I use a crystal beaded bracelet as a buffer, but for the Apple Watch specifically, I bought a clear plastic case on amazon. I wear my watch on my right and bangle on left but sometimes I rock a bangle on the right, for funsies. I actually like the tinkling sound of jade against jade but I’m scared of damaging them so I do the crystal buffer. I hear that crystal isn’t as hard so it won’t hurt the jade. The lady at Churk’s workshop even told me jade beaded bracelet is fine to wear too.



Beauty2c said:


> Hi. what do you wear between the jade bangle and watch to protect the jade and the jingling sound? Any suggestions better than my hair tie?  Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 5355850


----------



## SmokieDragon

Beauty2c said:


> Hi. what do you wear between the jade bangle and watch to protect the jade and the jingling sound? Any suggestions better than my hair tie?  Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 5355850



You can try a FOPE Flex’it bracelet. They are made of 18k gold and can be worn 24/7. Amazingly comfy. They roll on and off the wrist. No clasps. Here are a couple in my photos, protecting my gold bangle from rolly squashy scenarios. Mine are from the Love Nest (the big one), Eka Tiny and Prima collections


----------



## SmokieDragon

Wearing a couple of multicoloured jadeite bracelets now. A lighter look hehe


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Some random pictures of my beauties.


----------



## escamillo

Happy Sunday! Wearing a Polar nephrite ring and off-white princess bangle.


----------



## CraveJade

I purchased a lavender and green bangle from Little Jadeite house, in Singapore. I just love their selection. You bet I will post pictures when I have them.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Family photo!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Multicoloured jadeite bracelet and a green jadeite bracelet - both bracelets are from Little Jadeite House


----------



## Junkenpo

SmokieDragon said:


> Multicoloured jadeite bracelet and a green jadeite bracelet - both bracelets are from Little Jadeite House



So cute!  I'm really liking that multicolor bracelet...the colors are so nice! have you had the jadeite tested or does it come with a certificate?


----------



## CraveJade

Junkenpo said:


> For me, even before I gained actual weight, there is a difference in how well my bangles come on and off depending on how hydrated I am.  When I'm on my period, my hands swell.  Too much salt, my hands and wrists swell.  I have a few different rings to wear, too.
> 
> I have to lose another 10lbs to take my bangle off. And then I'd have to lose another 15lbs to comfortably wear the first few bangles in my collection.  Larger bangles can be fun to add in, but you do have to be a bit more careful against accidental knocks.


 I have the same issues with hand swelling. Lately I have had major swelling in my arms and legs. I cannot comfortably wear my rings sometimes let alone a bangle that is round on the inside. The half round one is okay at my regular size.
Oh cool, I will join the group now.


----------



## CraveJade

Junkenpo said:


> So cute!  I'm really liking that multicolor bracelet...the colors are so nice! have you had the jadeite tested or does it come with a certificate?


Cute! LJH is my favorite now!
Can anyone post the link to the new facebook group? I cannot find it.


----------



## CraveJade

Where  can you buy the flex bracelets online? I have neuropathy in my right arm. I cannot wear jewelry on that arm / hand. I want to put more jade on my left arm.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Junkenpo said:


> So cute!  I'm really liking that multicolor bracelet...the colors are so nice! have you had the jadeite tested or does it come with a certificate?



Thanks so much! No, I haven't had it tested but I could get it certified at my own cost.


----------



## SmokieDragon

CraveJade said:


> LJH is my favorite now!



Same here! I've bought a lot from them in the past few months so now I have to sit on my hands and fingers every time I watch the live show haha!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Oh I forgot to post this earlier, but here it is! My latest haul.


----------



## Junkenpo

AJadecent Angle said:


> Oh I forgot to post this earlier, but here it is! My latest haul.



Nice haul!  Are those black stones walnuts?


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Junkenpo said:


> Nice haul!  Are those black stones walnuts?


Thanks and yep the black stones are either walnuts or Rudraksha beads carving! Funny thing is I wasn't planning to get this until I saw the listing say it was jadeite + amphibole/hornblende mixed together which was what sold it for me! I'd try to take more pics to capture the deep green veins it has but it's impossible so far. 
Oh another note, I saw j3n mention about creating a jade thread for FB but can't seem to find it, so if any of you guys are already in it, mind shooting me an invite in the dms please!


----------



## Junkenpo

Hereʻs my latest find!

Seller called it jade, but the specific gravity test shows it is at a 3.1 -- little bit lighter than jadeite, a little bit heavier than nephrite.  This one is heavy and cool and chimes like jade. It was bigger than what I expected.  Kind of a yellow-green in shade and a butter yellow during golden hour.  So pretty!  I love it.  Iʻm putting it on a long chain so I can use it as a worry stone. I took it to the beach today to get it in some salt water. Iʻm not superstitious but Iʻm a little ʻstitious. haha


----------



## CraveJade

Hi all! Happy weekend! Count me in: I would love the link for the FB  jade  forum as well.


----------



## escamillo

Junkenpo said:


> Hereʻs my latest find!
> 
> Seller called it jade, but the specific gravity test shows it is at a 3.1 -- little bit lighter than jadeite, a little bit heavier than nephrite.  This one is heavy and cool and chimes like jade. It was bigger than what I expected.  Kind of a yellow-green in shade and a butter yellow during golden hour.  So pretty!  I love it.  Iʻm putting it on a long chain so I can use it as a worry stone. I took it to the beach today to get it in some salt water. Iʻm not superstitious but Iʻm a little ʻstitious. haha


So cute! I’m on the hunt for a little animal worry stone like this.  Wonder what he’s made of


----------



## Icyjade

Hi fellow jadeite lovers! Here to share a new ring which I absolutely adore. A little bird ring with glassy jadeite ‘feathers’:


----------



## CraveJade

How pretty! Where did you find such a cutie pie?


----------



## Cool Breeze

Icyjade said:


> Hi fellow jadeite lovers! Here to share a new ring which I absolutely adore. A little bird ring with glassy jadeite ‘feathers’:
> 
> View attachment 5371036
> View attachment 5371037
> View attachment 5371038
> View attachment 5371039
> View attachment 5371040
> View attachment 5371041
> View attachment 5371042


Your ring is a work of art!  The craftsmanship and attention to detail is outstanding!  It’s a beautiful piece to enjoy on or off the finger.  Wear it in good health.


----------



## Icyjade

CraveJade said:


> How pretty! Where did you find such a cutie pie?



from Kathy Jade! 



Cool Breeze said:


> Your ring is a work of art!  The craftsmanship and attention to detail is outstanding!  It’s a beautiful piece to enjoy on or off the finger.  Wear it in good health.



Thank you!


----------



## JadedJae

Icyjade said:


> Hi fellow jadeite lovers! Here to share a new ring which I absolutely adore. A little bird ring with glassy jadeite ‘feathers’:
> 
> View attachment 5371036
> View attachment 5371037
> View attachment 5371038
> View attachment 5371039
> View attachment 5371040
> View attachment 5371041
> View attachment 5371042


I love this!! Super pretty and i'm always a sucker for details so thank you for sharing such amazing shots where we get to take in all the craftsmanship  taking the chance too to share my own avian green-glassy jadeite feathered friend


----------



## Cool Breeze

JadedJae said:


> I love this!! Super pretty and i'm always a sucker for details so thank you for sharing such amazing shots where we get to take in all the craftsmanship  taking the chance too to share my own avian green-glassy jadeite feathered friend
> 
> View attachment 5372778
> View attachment 5372779


What a beauty!


----------



## Icyjade

JadedJae said:


> I love this!! Super pretty and i'm always a sucker for details so thank you for sharing such amazing shots where we get to take in all the craftsmanship  taking the chance too to share my own avian green-glassy jadeite feathered friend
> 
> View attachment 5372778
> View attachment 5372779


I love that!!! Where did you get it from? Is there a story? We need details!


----------



## Junkenpo

Icyjade said:


> Hi fellow jadeite lovers! Here to share a new ring which I absolutely adore. A little bird ring with glassy jadeite ‘feathers’:





JadedJae said:


> I love this!! Super pretty and i'm always a sucker for details so thank you for sharing such amazing shots where we get to take in all the craftsmanship  taking the chance too to share my own avian green-glassy jadeite feathered friend



I love birds! These rings are so cute.  I hope you wear them often and in good health.  I'd be staring at my hand all day, haha!


----------



## mimiyun

Hi all my fellow Jadies!! So excited to join the show.

Both bangles were gifts from my mom. The icy green one was originally a wedding gift to my mom, so it has a lot of sentimental value. The vibrant green one was a coming of age gift as an adult.

I've worn the icy green bangle since I was a teenager, but took it off recently because I didn't want to break it since taking up rock climbing. My husband bought me a light lavender bangle from Churk Workshop and a dark green bangle from The Jade Mine thanks to all of your recommendations! So excited to wear them and not be terrified of them breaking.


----------



## escamillo

mimiyun said:


> Hi all my fellow Jadies!! So excited to join the show.
> 
> Both bangles were gifts from my mom. The icy green one was originally a wedding gift to my mom, so it has a lot of sentimental value. The vibrant green one was a coming of age gift as an adult.
> 
> I've worn the icy green bangle since I was a teenager, but took it off recently because I didn't want to break it since taking up rock climbing. My husband bought me a light lavender bangle from Churk Workshop and a dark green bangle from The Jade Mine thanks to all of your recommendations! So excited to wear them and not be terrified of them breaking.


Welcome! Your bangles are TDF. Would love to see your new bangles, too, especially the green one  I’ve been considering getting one of their green bangles for casual wear


----------



## udalrike

Today


----------



## AJadecent Angle

So I got some really vibrantly red jade from MayanMountain and I just have to share this story about this.
So we all know how red jade that isn't burnt, and naturally formed with this color due to high iron content is rare, and according to him (the seller) finding red jade in this saturation in Guatemala is about as hard to find as finding a Rolls Royce in the middle of a suburban town   
A quick story about it, when I got the 2 roughs delivered and opened it, I decided to give it a quick wash and rubbing with rubbing alcohol only for it to start staining the towel brownish red to yellowish tan which caught me by surprise and I had to message the seller about this, and apparently this was due to the crust containing the aforementioned high iron content, so the remaining iron dust was basically just stuck onto the crust and I guess him and the dealers he was sourcing them from didn't do a thorough scrubbing on it since they weren't aware of it LOL. So here I am, scrubbing the crust off so it isn't as crusty and dusty whilst giving myself a cut on accident and making some of my fingers raw. It was worth it at the end though cause after an hour or so of scrubbing the crust clean and a dump of baby oil (cause the piece looked soulless after the scrubbing), it now looked like a piece of Char Siu pork or medium cooked steak!
Photos of the whole staining debacle:



After the cleaning and baby oil:




I did give it to my father as an early Father's Day gift but he didn't seem as interested as I hope he'd be, so here I am just fidgeting and admiring it now.  (still technically his though)


----------



## Junkenpo

udalrike said:


> Today



Hi Uli!  Lovely!  Tell us more about the ring and bracelets?  



AJadecent Angle said:


> After the cleaning and baby oil:
> 
> I did give it to my father as an early Father's Day gift but he didn't seem as interested as I hope he'd be, so here I am just fidgeting and admiring it now.  (still technically his though)



How neat!  They do look like theyʻd make great paperweights, displays or fidget stones.


----------



## udalrike

Hi Junkenpo! Thanks!
The rings are Lemonchrysoprase and Labradorite and on the bangles I added some china pieces. As I tried it on a cheaper bangle and could remove there is should be no problem if I ever want to remove them, but I doubt I will.
In my opinion it adds so much charakter to the bangles. 
Cherryblossoms and Japanese waves .


----------



## udalrike

Oh, I made matching earrings and rings too )


----------



## xincinsin

Junkenpo said:


> Hereʻs my latest find!
> 
> Seller called it jade, but the specific gravity test shows it is at a 3.1 -- little bit lighter than jadeite, a little bit heavier than nephrite.  This one is heavy and cool and chimes like jade. It was bigger than what I expected.  Kind of a yellow-green in shade and a butter yellow during golden hour.  So pretty!  I love it.  Iʻm putting it on a long chain so I can use it as a worry stone. I took it to the beach today to get it in some salt water. Iʻm not superstitious but Iʻm a little ʻstitious. haha


My mum had some pendants which looked to be of a similar stone. The jeweller described them as Soochow Jade.


----------



## ILoveOrange

udalrike said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5375921
> View attachment 5375922
> View attachment 5375923



Wow. Those are some wonderful and unique statement rings and bangles. I've never seen bangles in that design before. Beautiful custom design!


----------



## ILoveOrange

AJadecent Angle said:


> So I got some really vibrantly red jade from MayanMountain and I just have to share this story about this.
> So we all know how red jade that isn't burnt, and naturally formed with this color due to high iron content is rare, and according to him (the seller) finding red jade in this saturation in Guatemala is about as hard to find as finding a Rolls Royce in the middle of a suburban town
> A quick story about it, when I got the 2 roughs delivered and opened it, I decided to give it a quick wash and rubbing with rubbing alcohol only for it to start staining the towel brownish red to yellowish tan which caught me by surprise and I had to message the seller about this, and apparently this was due to the crust containing the aforementioned high iron content, so the remaining iron dust was basically just stuck onto the crust and I guess him and the dealers he was sourcing them from didn't do a thorough scrubbing on it since they weren't aware of it LOL. So here I am, scrubbing the crust off so it isn't as crusty and dusty whilst giving myself a cut on accident and making some of my fingers raw. It was worth it at the end though cause after an hour or so of scrubbing the crust clean and a dump of baby oil (cause the piece looked soulless after the scrubbing), it now looked like a piece of Char Siu pork or medium cooked steak!
> Photos of the whole staining debacle:
> View attachment 5377004
> View attachment 5377005
> 
> After the cleaning and baby oil:
> View attachment 5377012
> View attachment 5377009
> View attachment 5377010
> 
> I did give it to my father as an early Father's Day gift but he didn't seem as interested as I hope he'd be, so here I am just fidgeting and admiring it now.  (still technically his though)



They would look gorgeous made into some fine jewelry. My God, I would love something like that. I'll have to ask MayanMountain if they have any more.

Lately, I've been getting more into Guatemalan jade too. I never realized how beautiful Guatemalan jade is. I bought this delightful blue jelly donut and this stunning white/honey bangle.


----------



## mimiyun

My new purchases! Dark green (black) nephrite is from The Jade Mine, light lavender/green jadeite with brown spots is from Churk Workshop.

They're both absolutely gorgeous, but I would say the black nephrite bangle did disappoint me a little bit. There were some pits in the surface that were unexpected, but the price was reasonable so I'll accept it.










The lavender bangle is so much more beautiful and lavender than the sales pictures, I'm in absolute awe. I love it so much, I'm tempted to put it away in a safe place to look at on special occasions.


----------



## ILoveOrange

For your special jade items, specifically bangles and rings that has a higher chance of impact/breaking do you take the chance of wearing or do you just admire them and not wear them? 

I struggle with fear when I wear my special (expensive) bangles and solid jade rings, but then I tell myself that I bought them to wear and not to worry about the price or future investment value. So I wear them.


----------



## Icyjade

ILoveOrange said:


> For your special jade items, specifically bangles and rings that has a higher chance of impact/breaking do you take the chance of wearing or do you just admire them and not wear them?
> 
> I struggle with fear when I wear my special (expensive) bangles and solid jade rings, but then I tell myself that I bought them to wear and not to worry about the price or future investment value. So I wear them.



I do wear them and just try to be more careful. For items that are really too expensive and I know I won’t be comfortable to wear/take the risk, then I won’t buy… not worth the mental stress imo.


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, ILoveOrange!
Your orange bangle is gorgeous!!!


----------



## udalrike

Two more bangles. One Hetian jade, the other one Ocean jasper.


----------



## ILoveOrange

@udalrike , what do you use to secure the pottery shards to the jade bangles?


----------



## Junkenpo

ILoveOrange said:


> For your special jade items, specifically bangles and rings that has a higher chance of impact/breaking do you take the chance of wearing or do you just admire them and not wear them?
> 
> I struggle with fear when I wear my special (expensive) bangles and solid jade rings, but then I tell myself that I bought them to wear and not to worry about the price or future investment value. So I wear them.



I try to rotate my jade and I love wearing all my pieces.  I try to remember that jade is very strong and is supposed to be protective (if you believe that) so wearing it is good.  My bangle "Smoke" is my most expensive one and I wore it for almost 5 years before taking it off.  My black bangle is my pandemic bangle. I put it on before we went into lockdown in 2020 and sheʻs been on since.  Iʻm pretty klutzy... I knock into walls, desks, doorknobs... I fall down more than is good for me, but so far so good. 

I lost one of my favorite pendants recently though... it was on a necklace that has a hook to hang pendants off of, but the closure was loose.  So sad.  

repost pic of Smoke. 





lost pendant


----------



## mimiyun

How do you all deal with the hand bruising? Is it just a matter of beauty is pain?

I always use a plastic bag with soap and water to make the process as fast as possible, but my hand is always covered in bruises after.


----------



## escamillo

mimiyun said:


> How do you all deal with the hand bruising? Is it just a matter of beauty is pain?
> 
> I always use a plastic bag with soap and water to make the process as fast as possible, but my hand is always covered in bruises after.


Same! Even if the discomfort isn’t enough to deter me from swapping bangles, I do find the bruising after is a reason not to swap too often. I bruise easily though.


----------



## Junkenpo

mimiyun said:


> The lavender bangle is so much more beautiful and lavender than the sales pictures, I'm in absolute awe. I love it so much, I'm tempted to put it away in a safe place to look at on special occasions.



Both bangles look great!  

I know what you mean about only bringing items out for special occasions. It would be so hard to replace a beloved item because jade is so unique. For me, all my outfits are super casual and I live in a very casual town.  Some of my jade looks best on fancier outfits, but those are so rare in my life now, haha.


----------



## Junkenpo

mimiyun said:


> How do you all deal with the hand bruising? Is it just a matter of beauty is pain?
> 
> I always use a plastic bag with soap and water to make the process as fast as possible, but my hand is always covered in bruises after.



Now that I'm older, I avoid pain as much as possible. I usually sit in a cold shower and slather my whole hand, wrist, and bangle with conditioner.  All my bangles were purchased when I was between 135-150 and my bangle size was 50mm+. 

I'm almost at a weight where my black carved will come off in the shower... 5 more lbs, I think.  The princess bangles go on/off much easier than D-shaped. I can't wait until I can start swapping bangles again.


----------



## Icyjade

mimiyun said:


> How do you all deal with the hand bruising? Is it just a matter of beauty is pain?
> 
> I always use a plastic bag with soap and water to make the process as fast as possible, but my hand is always covered in bruises after.



My hand doesn’t bruise and mine can be very tight… soap and water is the easiest. If you use that then you don’t need a plastic bag. i only use a bag when I don’t have access to soap and water.

This is how I wear bangles…




__





						Mason Kay Jade Bangle—worth the price?
					

Ok I’m not confident I can explain well but will try. Essentially the jade should have nice polish and translucency?  When jadeite has good water or 水头 it can literally look watery...  Like this   Or this    Vs this which looks drier...   Ok now go back up and see the 3 posted bangles. Can you...



					www.pricescope.com
				




Other possibilities, wash your hand in cold water, do it in an aircon room etc. easier when your hands are colder due to shrinkage.


----------



## SmokieDragon

mimiyun said:


> How do you all deal with the hand bruising? Is it just a matter of beauty is pain?
> 
> I always use a plastic bag with soap and water to make the process as fast as possible, but my hand is always covered in bruises after.



I am intolerant to that kind of pain. I buy slightly bigger bangles as a result


----------



## SmokieDragon

No bangles now though. A leaf bracelet keeps me happy these days


----------



## thebattagirl

Hello everyone, I was wondering if I could get some help on interpreting (Chinese?) characters on a Jade pendant that my Mom had given me.  Thanks for any help and I hope I posted this in the correct thread


----------



## AJadecent Angle

thebattagirl said:


> Hello everyone, I was wondering if I could get some help on interpreting (Chinese?) characters on a Jade pendant that my Mom had given me.  Thanks for any help and I hope I posted this in the correct thread
> 
> View attachment 5381413
> View attachment 5381414


The symbol's 福, which means Fortune. It's usually plastered everywhere from jade discs/carvings, to posters and calendars. The disc itself is a symbol of heaven, and moral quality.


----------



## VintageyGirl

Happy Easter Jadies! Haven’t worn jade in a while and got tempted by this slim blue jade bangle from a HK seller. What do you ladies think? I have been very spoiled by quality, always looking for those without stone lines and few cotton clouds. This one is quite reasonably priced compared to the Li Hong ones. HKD 7600


----------



## thebattagirl

Thank you so much for the explanation  now it's even more special to me 



AJadecent Angle said:


> The symbol's 福, which means Fortune. It's usually plastered everywhere from jade discs/carvings, to posters and calendars. The disc itself is a symbol of heaven, and moral quality.


----------



## gemjadelover

VintageyGirl said:


> Happy Easter Jadies! Haven’t worn jade in a while and got tempted by this slim blue jade bangle from a HK seller. What do you ladies think? I have been very spoiled by quality, always looking for those without stone lines and few cotton clouds. This one is quite reasonably priced compared to the Li Hong ones. HKD 7600



Hi!! I'm new to this thread. Started my jade collections few years back and recently I'm so in love with Blue jadeite. Is this Burma Jadeite? I'm eyeing the very fine and watery blue jadeite bangle. Was looking at these 2 bangles from Little Jadeite House but I wish they have lesser white flakes. Well though I know these are natural but just hoping to find one that is more translucent


----------



## AJadecent Angle

gemjadelover said:


> Hi!! I'm new to this thread. Started my jade collections few years back and recently I'm so in love with Blue jadeite. Is this Burma Jadeite? I'm eyeing the very fine and watery blue jadeite bangle. Was looking at these 2 bangles from Little Jadeite House but I wish they have lesser white flakes. Well though I know these are natural but just hoping to find one that is more translucent


Hey welcome! As to whether or not this is Burmese jadeite, more than likely it is unless said otherwise since it's usually hard to distinguish Guatemalan blue jade from Burmese blue jade unless you've dealt with these two for a long time. If you really are looking for a Burmese blue jade that's more clean of the flecks you can try contacting them to see if they have one left in their inventory.


----------



## CraveJade

Junkenpo said:


> I try to rotate my jade and I love wearing all my pieces.  I try to remember that jade is very strong and is supposed to be protective (if you believe that) so wearing it is good.  My bangle "Smoke" is my most expensive one and I wore it for almost 5 years before taking it off.  My black bangle is my pandemic bangle. I put it on before we went into lockdown in 2020 and sheʻs been on since.  Iʻm pretty klutzy... I knock into walls, desks, doorknobs... I fall down more than is good for me, but so far so good.
> 
> I lost one of my favorite pendants recently though... it was on a necklace that has a hook to hang pendants off of, but the closure was loose.  So sad.
> 
> repost pic of Smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lost pendant


 I just started my collection with 2 pretty but pretty pricey bangles from Little Jadeite House. I am wearing one right now, waiting for the pink one to get here. Pictures will be posted soon! I used to have a lovely green one I sold back to MK after wearing it for 5 years but it too was pricey. I live in a relatively safe area and I think it’s safe to wear most pieces although I almost never wear my more expensive Indian gold pieces…. Uh… just in case lol. I am more. Worried of a jewelry snatching than the stuff breaking because jade is strong and my gold will take a decent beating but can always be bent back to shape. (The exception is the pure 24K gold Vietnamese or Chinese bracelets). Be super careful with those!


----------



## escamillo

Hi everyone! Any tips for shopping for white or off-white “Hetian”? I found my perfect black nephrite bangle, and I feel like I’ve virtually found my perfect off-white to pair with it. But as much as I love it, the bangle is a princess style, which is not as comfortable to me as a D-shape.

My bangle has a waxy feel that I love, and the texture is fine. Fibers aren’t visible, and there are no cotton spots or water lines. It’s translucent (i.e., can see fingers through it in the light) without the cooler “icy” look of some Qinghai white.

Shopping around, I’m very confused because I see bangles with less consistent texture/color going for exponentially more than my bangle. I also see a really wide variation of pricing generally even where the differences are much less apparent in photos than in colored jades. I’m finding it so challenging that I wish I could just transform the princess into a tiny D and call it a day.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

escamillo said:


> Hi everyone! Any tips for shopping for white or off-white “Hetian”? I found my perfect black nephrite bangle, and I feel like I’ve virtually found my perfect off-white to pair with it. But as much as I love it, the bangle is a princess style, which is not as comfortable to me as a D-shape.
> 
> My bangle has a waxy feel that I love, and the texture is fine. Fibers aren’t visible, and there are no cotton spots or water lines. It’s translucent (i.e., can see fingers through it in the light) without the cooler “icy” look of some Qinghai white.
> 
> Shopping around, I’m very confused because I see bangles with less consistent texture/color going for exponentially more than my bangle. I also see a really wide variation of pricing generally even where the differences are much less apparent in photos than in colored jades. I’m finding it so challenging that I wish I could just transform the princess into a tiny D and call it a day.
> 
> View attachment 5383129


White nephrite or mutton-fat jade is probably one of those things that are challenging to shop for cause as what you listed, inconsistent texture alongside prices varying wildly. If you really are searching for mutton-fat then you’re going to have to ask some online sellers if they even have one in their inventory since a mutton fat in a D-shape demands a good couple to 10s of thousands, moreso if it’s from a cobble that originated from the river. You’ll have better bets on Russian white nephrites since these are a tad more commonly found, you could contact Allan Spehar of JadeDivers, Stephen Sednik of TheFriendlyBeadCo./SiberianJade to see if they can do white bangles, you can even contact HarvesterGifts and ask if they probably have some white nephrite bangles in storage although best you do ask her now as it feels like she’s already down to a manageable inventory nowadays.
As for reasons why some white nephrites are priced higher than others despite quality differences is due to supply-and-demand for a specific region’s nephrite based on what I’ve been seeing and bought from, let’s say Qiemo nephrite as example, they’re known for the creamy feeling and White + Brown sugar jade, while Russia or other Xinjiang regions may have the same type as Qiemo, theirs maybe different for better or worse simply cause it just doesn’t look as good as ones from Qiemo, then there’s labor costs and how much the source’s would like based on grams w/ scarcity likely playing into factor. There are definitely videos out there of how the people from Xinjiang source these materials and trust me when I say this, the labor is very intensive and you’ll definitely develop a strong core and limbs from having to carry a lump of nephrite and walk on the loose debris of Xinjiang’s mining fields.


----------



## escamillo

AJadecent Angle said:


> As for reasons why some white nephrites are priced higher than others despite quality differences is due to supply-and-demand for a specific region’s nephrite based on what I’ve been seeing and bought from, let’s say Qiemo nephrite as example, they’re known for the creamy feeling and White + Brown sugar jade, while Russia or other Xinjiang regions may have the same type as Qiemo, theirs maybe different for better or worse simply cause it just doesn’t look as good as ones from Qiemo, then there’s labor costs and how much the source’s would like based on grams w/ scarcity likely playing into factor. There are definitely videos out there of how the people from Xinjiang source these materials and trust me when I say this, the labor is very intensive and you’ll definitely develop a strong core and limbs from having to carry a lump of nephrite and walk on the loose debris of Xinjiang’s mining fields.


Thanks! I have been in touch with Allan and probably will work with him on something custom if material is available, so I’m trying to gather data for that project and understand white jade better. I’m not normally very price sensitive, but the bangle I have is priced <$100 and so much more attractive (imo) than many others I see on the market for much more, so that’s making me wonder what I’m missing/why I can’t find a similar small D.

Likewise, when I see princess bangles that are similar whiteness/fineness (just thicker) priced at $800-900 from 3jade, I can’t tell if they’re overpriced or if the increased thickness can account for the full delta. I understand you have to take claims of origin with a grain of salt in today’s market, and I don’t think that seller is overly focused on their bangles being from Qiemo or even true “Hetian” (though I haven’t asked the question).

Using 3jade’s inventory as an example, I’m confused about relative opacity and undertones in white/off-white jade. They’ve had “mutton fat” priced at $8-10k, and it clearly looked different than their other “white” bangles, almost more opaque. So I can wrap my head around that even though the opacity factor was surprising to me. But they also have “rare creamy white” that I can’t really distinguish from others (but maybe just a bit more dense/opaque?). As to the different undertones in the off-whites (green, yellow, gray), I haven’t really picked up a pattern re: impact on value other than that gray is less desirable. For better or worse, sugar and skin accents are not to my taste, so that’s one variable I can leave out.


----------



## escamillo

In case helpful, here’s my budget off-white bangle photographed with flash on a pure white background with a gray-toned off-white Siberian river cobble. In real life, the bangle is slightly more ivory until under bright indoor light, at which time a green undertone peeks through.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

escamillo said:


> Thanks! I have been in touch with Allan and probably will work with him on something custom if material is available, so I’m trying to gather data for that project and understand white jade better. I’m not normally very price sensitive, but the bangle I have is priced <$100 and so much more attractive (imo) than many others I see on the market for much more, so that’s making me wonder what I’m missing/why I can’t find a similar small D.
> 
> Likewise, when I see princess bangles that are similar whiteness/fineness (just thicker) priced at $800-900 from 3jade, I can’t tell if they’re overpriced or if the increased thickness can account for the full delta. I understand you have to take claims of origin with a grain of salt in today’s market, and I don’t think that seller is overly focused on their bangles being from Qiemo or even true “Hetian” (though I haven’t asked the question).
> 
> Using 3jade’s inventory as an example, I’m confused about relative opacity and undertones in white/off-white jade. They’ve had “mutton fat” priced at $8-10k, and it clearly looked different than their other “white” bangles, almost more opaque. So I can wrap my head around that even though the opacity factor was surprising to me. But they also have “rare creamy white” that I can’t really distinguish from others (but maybe just a bit more dense/opaque?). As to the different undertones in the off-whites (green, yellow, gray), I haven’t really picked up a pattern re: impact on value other than that gray is less desirable. For better or worse, sugar and skin accents are not to my taste, so that’s one variable I can leave out.


Ahh that's understandable, yes the more white it is, the higher (and exponentially high) the price will be, translucency/opaqueness factors in slightly, but it's all based on how closely it resembles and feels like mutton fat literally   The grains in mutton fat should be barely visible as well should light be shone behind it. In my opinion if you're like me and some other jadies here, go ahead and own yourself a piece worthy of being passed down for generations so long you have the money to do so! Even if the brown or skin accents aren't up your alley. (Who knows, perhaps a piece of splendid white nephrite might grow on you! It does pair very well with a white morning gown or any warm toned outfits!)
Oh right I should note that if a white nephrite ever has any undertones that isn't just white and has any mineral flecks inside it, then price decreases drastically and isn't considered mutton fat anymore.


----------



## j3ntan

escamillo said:


> Same! Even if the discomfort isn’t enough to deter me from swapping bangles, I do find the bruising after is a reason not to swap too often. I bruise easily though.



I bruise very easily too. No matter, if I do soapy water, bag and soap, lotion, oils, etc....And to be quite honest, I prefer sleeping without a bracelet on. I feel I need to rest my hand and bangle perfectly to not cut off my circulation, and have decided to give them a break for a while and see about wearing them again in a couple months.


----------



## j3ntan

Icyjade said:


> Hi fellow jadeite lovers! Here to share a new ring which I absolutely adore. A little bird ring with glassy jadeite ‘feathers’:
> 
> View attachment 5371036
> View attachment 5371037
> View attachment 5371038
> View attachment 5371039
> View attachment 5371040
> View attachment 5371041
> View attachment 5371042



This bird is adorable.  where did you score this gem?????


----------



## j3ntan

Come one come all… I’m still flying solo. Would love to get to meet y’all  the jade forum is a play off on the jade thread and purse forum. Hope I can write all that out without getting in trouble for promoting something else  anyway hope everyone is having a wonderful night. I just bought something I need reassurance on…. I’ll add in next image.


----------



## Icyjade

escamillo said:


> But as much as I love it, the bangle is a princess style, which is not as comfortable to me as a D-shape.


Oh interesting! I actually find princess styles much more comfortable than D bangles


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Hey Jadies! Need your opinion on this, so as you all know by now, I'm quite fascinated with Guatemalan jade currently and want to know your thoughts on this piece https://www.ebay.com/itm/175211201122, worth the price? I'm probably gonna leave it uncarved as well despite making a beautiful landscape statue/bangle. TIA!


j3ntan said:


> View attachment 5383984
> 
> Come one come all… I’m still flying solo. Would love to get to meet y’all  the jade forum is a play off on the jade thread and purse forum. Hope I can write all that out without getting in trouble for promoting something else  anyway hope everyone is having a wonderful night. I just bought something I need reassurance on…. I’ll add in next image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5383985


I really tried searching on FB but I somehow for some reasons can't find it at all? Really wanted to join too so that gives me a reason to reinstall it back to my phone despite heavily disliking what it's CEO has been doing lately.  Would give me another reason to maybe dump some photos of my collection too.


----------



## VintageyGirl

gemjadelover said:


> Hi!! I'm new to this thread. Started my jade collections few years back and recently I'm so in love with Blue jadeite. Is this Burma Jadeite? I'm eyeing the very fine and watery blue jadeite bangle. Was looking at these 2 bangles from Little Jadeite House but I wish they have lesser white flakes. Well though I know these are natural but just hoping to find one that is more translucent


Hi! I have a few bangles from Little Jadeite House  I think the Hk seller pic I posted is jadeite. I also love fine grained, watery pieces with no white flakes if possible.


----------



## gemjadelover

AJadecent Angle said:


> Hey welcome! As to whether or not this is Burmese jadeite, more than likely it is unless said otherwise since it's usually hard to distinguish Guatemalan blue jade from Burmese blue jade unless you've dealt with these two for a long time. If you really are looking for a Burmese blue jade that's more clean of the flecks you can try contacting them to see if they have one left in their inventory.


Thanks! Yes I guess most important it has to be Type A jadeite jade regardless whether from Guatemalan or Burma


----------



## gemjadelover

VintageyGirl said:


> Hi! I have a few bangles from Little Jadeite House  I think the Hk seller pic I posted is jadeite. I also love fine grained, watery pieces with no white flakes if possible.


I've only bought a pendant from them so far. But I noticed the prices for blue jadeite really varies. So i am still looking around, hoping to find one more translucent .


----------



## Junkenpo

escamillo said:


> Likewise, when I see princess bangles that are similar whiteness/fineness (just thicker) priced at $800-900 from 3jade, I can’t tell if they’re overpriced or if the increased thickness can account for the full delta. I understand you have to take claims of origin with a grain of salt in today’s market, and I don’t think that seller is overly focused on their bangles being from Qiemo or even true “Hetian” (though I haven’t asked the question).
> 
> Using 3jade’s inventory as an example, I’m confused about relative opacity and undertones in white/off-white jade. They’ve had “mutton fat” priced at $8-10k, and it clearly looked different than their other “white” bangles, almost more opaque. So I can wrap my head around that even though the opacity factor was surprising to me. But they also have “rare creamy white” that I can’t really distinguish from others (but maybe just a bit more dense/opaque?). As to the different undertones in the off-whites (green, yellow, gray), I haven’t really picked up a pattern re: impact on value other than that gray is less desirable. For better or worse, sugar and skin accents are not to my taste, so that’s one variable I can leave out.



Pricing for jade is so hard to nail down with all the variables... I always just try to be "lucky" when it comes to my purchases. Iʻll find stuff in my price range and then see something that looks so close for $$$ more.  Sometimes I'm sad that just a few changes push such prettiness out of my range, but I'm always satisfied with what I can get, so I'm glad I have such cheap taste, haha. 



escamillo said:


> In case helpful, here’s my budget off-white bangle photographed with flash on a pure white background with a gray-toned off-white Siberian river cobble. In real life, the bangle is slightly more ivory until under bright indoor light, at which time a green undertone peeks through.



Really pretty!  I like the gray toned white the best, but I don't mind a green undertone.  I usually can't see it very much with my eyes, but photos always pull way more saturation of color for me.  



j3ntan said:


> Come one come all… I’m still flying solo. Would love to get to meet y’all  the jade forum is a play off on the jade thread and purse forum. Hope I can write all that out without getting in trouble for promoting something else  anyway hope everyone is having a wonderful night. I just bought something I need reassurance on…. I’ll add in next image.



I've tried doing a search, it is same for me as A.Angle, nothing pops up. 



gemjadelover said:


> I've only bought a pendant from them so far. But I noticed the prices for blue jadeite really varies. So i am still looking around, hoping to find one more translucent .



So pretty!  I love when the light shines through.


----------



## Junkenpo

The posts about white nephrite made me haul out my few pieces  (the ball pendants) and my white jadeite (bangles, necklaces, ruyi, earrings).   

Lighting is everything when it comes to color and translucency!   Here's some natural light shots near a window with indirect light, and in direct late afternoon light through the window. The white background is just white printer paper. 

For the nephrite balls, one definitely has a drier, sugar texture to it. The other doesn't look so green to the eye.  It is way more pale and very glowy looking.  I'd love to have a whole bangle from a similar stone, but the seller is no longer on etsy as far as I know, unless they rebranded.


----------



## Junkenpo

And here's a repost of the ruyi, one necklace, and bangles from years ago...


----------



## essiedub

Junkenpo said:


> The posts about white nephrite made me haul out my few pieces  (the ball pendants) and my white jadeite (bangles, necklaces, ruyi, earrings).
> 
> Lighting is everything when it comes to color and translucency!   Here's some natural light shots near a window with indirect light, and in direct late afternoon light through the window. The white background is just white printer paper.
> 
> For the nephrite balls, one definitely has a drier, sugar texture to it. The other doesn't look so green to the eye.  It is way more pale and very glowy looking.  I'd love to have a whole bangle from a similar stone, but the seller is no longer on etsy as far as I know, unless they rebranded.


These are very pretty. I like these white based pieces. Those balls at the 2 o’ clock position are nephrite? I ask because I have this bangle that I thought was some some of jade. Perhaps it is nephrite also because it resembles your balls. See attached photo. While I wouldn’t quite describe it as sugary feeling, it definitely is not the watery polished feeling either.  It’s just a very old piece given to me by my late MIL.  Any ideas? By the way, I’m not really so clear on the difference between nephrite and jadeite either..and then when you guys start talking about geographic sources..I’m totally lost. So if anyone can shed any light, I am grateful.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

essiedub said:


> These are very pretty. I like these white based pieces. Those balls at the 2 o’ clock position are nephrite? I ask because I have this bangle that I thought was some some of jade. Perhaps it is nephrite also because it resembles your balls. See attached photo. While I wouldn’t quite describe it as sugary feeling, it definitely is not the watery polished feeling either.  It’s just a very old piece given to me by my late MIL.  Any ideas? By the way, I’m not really so clear on the difference between nephrite and jadeite either..and then when you guys start talking about geographic sources..I’m totally lost. So if anyone can shed any light, I am grateful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386562


I believe the 2 balls are indeed nephrite since it has a warmer creamy tone (at least that's how I view it) compared to the other jadeite pieces. As for the geographic sources, sorry about that LOL! I just find it fascinating to know the specifics of jade and how far people will go to acquire a piece of rough. 
As for the bangle, it screams jadeite to me with the sort of greens it has and the notable dark green splotch at it's bottom, although the surface seems quite suspect to me since it seems to have alot of pitting on it but I'll chalk it up to it being very loved.


----------



## Junkenpo

essiedub said:


> These are very pretty. I like these white based pieces. Those balls at the 2 o’ clock position are nephrite? I ask because I have this bangle that I thought was some some of jade. Perhaps it is nephrite also because it resembles your balls. See attached photo. While I wouldn’t quite describe it as sugary feeling, it definitely is not the watery polished feeling either.  It’s just a very old piece given to me by my late MIL.  Any ideas? By the way, I’m not really so clear on the difference between nephrite and jadeite either..and then when you guys start talking about geographic sources..I’m totally lost. So if anyone can shed any light, I am grateful.



Yup, the balls in my photo are nephrite.  The seller was 9SJW on etsy, but they no longer sell there.  If you scroll thru the "reputable jade seller" thread, I posted about them way back in 2016 (post #96).  

Your bangle looks more like jadeite to me, though it is always hard to be sure just from photos. I love the color on it. Jadeite that is older or well worn gets sort of an "orange peel" texture because of the different minerals that make it up and wear out at different rates.  You might enquire with Allan at Jadedivers if it might benefit from a repolish and what he might charge to polish it up again. 

Jadeite and nephrite differ in how the minerals in them line up.  Nephrite tends to be softer/lighter/waxier, jadeite tends to be denser, glassier, more brittle.  Here's a GIA article that talks about nephrite and includes photos.


----------



## Junkenpo

And here are some more reposts...

my yukon snow nephrite (green) alone and next to jadeite, in some different light - all outdoors, natural light


----------



## escamillo

Icyjade said:


> Oh interesting! I actually find princess styles much more comfortable than D bangles


I’ve seen that from a lot of people and was hoping it would be true for me, too. Especially because it’s the “traditional” shape that women have been wearing 24/7 for centuries. My working theory is that my wrist is too round so it pushes into the bangle, and a D shape hugs that line whereas a princess pushes right back (even if sized up). My D shape bangles from Allan are far more comfortable even than my other D shapes because they’re just slightly more contoured.


----------



## escamillo

AJadecent Angle said:


> Oh right I should note that if a white nephrite ever has any undertones that isn't just white and has any mineral flecks inside it, then price decreases drastically and isn't considered mutton fat anymore.


What about yellow undertones? I initially thought mutton fat had to be pure white and “melting glutinous” looking, but tallow/suet often has a yellow tinge. Though I can’t say I’ve seen freshly butchered mutton fat so maybe it’s whiter than the commercial beef/pork fat that’s more generally available lol.

My favorite piece of “mutton fat” on the non-auction market was certified as “_pale green_/near colorless,” so unfortunately I can’t get comfortable with the asking price as a jade newbie. 



	

		
			
		

		
	
Photo and pendant from The Blue Paisley Fox


----------



## AJadecent Angle

escamillo said:


> What about yellow undertones? I initially thought mutton fat had to be pure white and “melting glutinous” looking, but tallow/suet often has a yellow tinge. Though I can’t say I’ve seen freshly butchered mutton fat so maybe it’s whiter than the commercial beef/pork fat that’s more generally available lol.
> 
> My favorite piece of “mutton fat” on the non-auction market was certified as “_pale green_/near colorless,” so unfortunately I can’t get comfortable with the asking price as a jade newbie.
> 
> View attachment 5387038
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo and pendant from The Blue Paisley Fox


It _can_ have yellow undertones, albeit it has to be very slight, sort of like complimenting the pure white. Additionally yeah certification for mutton-fat jade is very strict probably rightfully so since it's significant in ancient Chinese history.


----------



## SmokieDragon

gemjadelover said:


> Hi!! I'm new to this thread. Started my jade collections few years back and recently I'm so in love with Blue jadeite. Is this Burma Jadeite? I'm eyeing the very fine and watery blue jadeite bangle. Was looking at these 2 bangles from Little Jadeite House but I wish they have lesser white flakes. Well though I know these are natural but just hoping to find one that is more translucent


LJH sells Burmese jadeite but do ask just to be sure. Do also WhatsApp them and ask for the best price - they can give a discount. I will DM you the number


----------



## SmokieDragon

Icyjade said:


> Oh interesting! I actually find princess styles much more comfortable than D bangles



I’m having the hardest time putting on a certain princess round bangle from my collection.  I’m beginning to think that I belong in the group of people who prefer D to princess round


----------



## SmokieDragon

escamillo said:


> I’ve seen that from a lot of people and was hoping it would be true for me, too. Especially because it’s the “traditional” shape that women have been wearing 24/7 for centuries. My working theory is that my wrist is too round so it pushes into the bangle, and a D shape hugs that line whereas a princess pushes right back (even if sized up). My D shape bangles from Allan are far more comfortable even than my other D shapes because they’re just slightly more contoured.



Ok, this makes sense. I think my right wrist is very round so I also find that when I can get my princess rounds on, they are not as comfortable as the D shapes.


----------



## escamillo

SmokieDragon said:


> Ok, this makes sense. I think my right wrist is very round so I also find that when I can get my princess rounds on, they are not as comfortable as the D shapes.


That’s what made me realize it’s the roundness - my right wrist is extra round vs. my left and much more sensitive fit-wise.


----------



## Icyjade

escamillo said:


> That’s what made me realize it’s the roundness - my right wrist is extra round vs. my left and much more sensitive fit-wise.



Mm interesting theory.

My wrist is quite ovalish. When I wear Ds sometimes the sharp edges at the sides rub against my wrist or just simply the larger surface of the bangle going against my skin bothers me. Whereas for Princess rounds there is always less bangle to skin contact and nothing sharp that rubs against my wrist.


----------



## zhennnnnnn2x

Hi everyone.

I hope you’re all well.

I am hoping for some help as I am starting my jade bangle journey and I was interested in buying an oval bangle online.

I’ve tried on a couple that belongs to a friend and she has a round bangle that is 50.5mm and an oval bangle that is 53.2x47.7mm. I was able to slide both the round and the oval bangles on relatively easily (no lotion or soap or plastic bag needed).

My friend takes hers on and on depending on her activities but I was hoping to get one that I will never be able to take off so I am hoping for a much snugger/tighter fit as my wrists are very small. Because I am hoping to get something online, I am not sure what to do for sizes especially since I have not tried on anything smaller than the two my friend owns.

From your own experience, how small can your hand go?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Junkenpo

zhennnnnnn2x said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I hope you’re all well.
> 
> I am hoping for some help as I am starting my jade bangle journey and I was interested in buying an oval bangle online.
> 
> I’ve tried on a couple that belongs to a friend and she has a round bangle that is 50.5mm and an oval bangle that is 53.2x47.7mm. I was able to slide both the round and the oval bangles on relatively easily (no lotion or soap or plastic bag needed).
> 
> My friend takes hers on and on depending on her activities but I was hoping to get one that I will never be able to take off so I am hoping for a much snugger/tighter fit as my wrists are very small. Because I am hoping to get something online, I am not sure what to do for sizes especially since I have not tried on anything smaller than the two my friend owns.
> 
> From your own experience, how small can your hand go?
> 
> Thank you in advance!



hi zhen!

Were the bangles you tried on D shaped or princess shaped? How wide?  For me, princess-shape usually goes on/off easier - the bangles in my previous post are princess round.  I don't have any ovals in princess or in D, so I can't comment on the fit of those.

Depending on your age and activity level, what fits now might not fit the same when you're older.  when I first started my jade collecting, I could get my 51mm D bangle on/off on my left hand without lotion or plastic bag. My princess bangles were slightly smaller, no trouble. Now I'm stuck with a 52mm D bangle on my left because I gained too much weight during the pandemic.  I've worn it 2 years straight now.  Prior to that, I kept a princess on my right wrist 24/7 by choice  for about 5 years. Just because you CAN take it off, doesn't mean you have to.

Also, you would need to consider how wide and how thick you want your bangles. Thicker is heavier. My thickest princess is 12mm and my thinnest D is 4mm thick and 11mm wide. My widest D is about 25mm, but my most comfortable Ds are around 15mm.

Jade is so unique -- you definitely should take as much time as you need finding the right color, translucency, shape, weight, thickness, price point for you if you are picking a forever bangle.

repost: Thick & thin D shapes










These definitely don't fit anymore - last pic are small princesses.


----------



## zhennnnnnn2x

Junkenpo said:


> hi zhen!
> 
> Were the bangles you tried on D shaped or princess shaped? How wide?  For me, princess-shape usually goes on/off easier - the bangles in my previous post are princess round.  I don't have any ovals in princess or in D, so I can't comment on the fit of those.
> 
> Depending on your age and activity level, what fits now might not fit the same when you're older.  when I first started my jade collecting, I could get my 51mm D bangle on/off on my left hand without lotion or plastic bag. My princess bangles were slightly smaller, no trouble. Now I'm stuck with a 52mm D bangle on my left because I gained too much weight during the pandemic.  I've worn it 2 years straight now.  Prior to that, I kept a princess on my right wrist 24/7 by choice  for about 5 years. Just because you CAN take it off, doesn't mean you have to.
> 
> Also, you would need to consider how wide and how thick you want your bangles. Thicker is heavier. My thickest princess is 12mm and my thinnest D is 4mm thick and 11mm wide. My widest D is about 25mm, but my most comfortable Ds are around 15mm.
> 
> Jade is so unique -- you definitely should take as much time as you need finding the right color, translucency, shape, weight, thickness, price point for you if you are picking a forever bangle.
> 
> repost: Thick & thin D shapes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These definitely don't fit anymore - last pic are small princesses.



Thank you the kind and comprehensive response, Junkenpo! I really appreciate it!

I love that you also included pictures — they’re very helpful! Your collection is gorgeous!

My friend’s round bangle is quite thick (not sure how thick) and her oval bangle is very skinny. Both are D shape and not Princess.

I’m 35 and I think my knuckles are flexible? I don’t really participate in anything strenuous —the most I do is yoga (low-impact activities FTW).

What is pushing me to commit to a permanent bangle is because my partner and I are trying for a baby this year or next and I’m anticipating weight gain with that.

I want an oval Princess bangle that is very close-fitting to my wrist and fairly skinny (similar to yours) because I do wear a watch and a pandora charm bracelet and I don’t want it to look “too much” as I’m barely 5” tall.

I am hoping to squeeze my hand into something that’s about 47.7mm - 48mm… I really do wonder how doable this is with the aid of soap / plastic bag? 

Thanks again!


----------



## Junkenpo

zhennnnnnn2x said:


> Thank you the kind and comprehensive response, Junkenpo! I really appreciate it!
> 
> I love that you also included pictures — they’re very helpful! Your collection is gorgeous!
> 
> My friend’s round bangle is quite thick (not sure how thick) and her oval bangle is very skinny. Both are D shape and not Princess.
> 
> I’m 35 and I think my knuckles are flexible? I don’t really participate in anything strenuous —the most I do is yoga (low-impact activities FTW).
> 
> What is pushing me to commit to a permanent bangle is because my partner and I are trying for a baby this year or next and I’m anticipating weight gain with that.
> 
> I want an oval Princess bangle that is very close-fitting to my wrist and fairly skinny (similar to yours) because I do wear a watch and a pandora charm bracelet and I don’t want it to look “too much” as I’m barely 5” tall.
> 
> I am hoping to squeeze my hand into something that’s about 47.7mm - 48mm… I really do wonder how doable this is with the aid of soap / plastic bag?
> 
> Thanks again!



You and I are about the same height.   If you have calipers, you could try measuring your wrist bones at their widest point. If your hands are flexible, then the three knuckles of your ring, middle and pointer fingers must fit the diameter of the bangle. For ovals, Iʻve always heard 1-2mm up on the longest diameter from your round size.  Do take into consideration swelling from water retention and weight gain, you donʻt want the bangle to be uncomfortably tight.

For me, my left hand is still really flexible, but with the pandemic weight gain, my palm is too fleshy.  I have too much padding and I canʻt squish it small enough.

I have a flat bangle that is 48.5mm, and it should technically fit, but Iʻve been too chicken to try even when I weighed less (still waaay more than what I should weigh). Iʻd have to get back down to my high school weight, haha.  My original plan was for this to be my "retirement" bangle.  Iʻd put it on for a permanent bangle when I retired.... so Iʻve got about 20 more years to get skinny again!

repost: D-shape round, 51mm diameter, 16mm width, 6mm thickness












Iroh: flat-shape rouond, 48.5mm,
















Stacked






Carved profiles


----------



## zhennnnnnn2x

Junkenpo said:


> You and I are about the same height.   If you have calipers, you could try measuring your wrist bones at their widest point. If your hands are flexible, then the three knuckles of your ring, middle and pointer fingers must fit the diameter of the bangle. For ovals, Iʻve always heard 1-2mm up on the longest diameter from your round size.  Do take into consideration swelling from water retention and weight gain, you donʻt want the bangle to be uncomfortably tight.
> 
> For me, my left hand is still really flexible, but with the pandemic weight gain, my palm is too fleshy.  I have too much padding and I canʻt squish it small enough.
> 
> I have a flat bangle that is 48.5mm, and it should technically fit, but Iʻve been too chicken to try even when I weighed less (still waaay more than what I should weigh). Iʻd have to get back down to my high school weight, haha.  My original plan was for this to be my "retirement" bangle.  Iʻd put it on for a permanent bangle when I retired.... so Iʻve got about 20 more years to get skinny again!
> 
> repost: D-shape round, 51mm diameter, 16mm width, 6mm thickness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iroh: flat-shape rouond, 48.5mm,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stacked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carved profiles



That yellow bangle is to die for!!! Just. Wow. ^^

Ah! What you say makes sense! I am going to take your word for it with regards to sizing for ovals! And sizing in general. I think I’d rather have it not too small even if I can manage to squeeze my hand through just in case life happens and my wrists balloon for whatever reason! You’re absolutely right… Doesn’t mean I can doesn’t mean I should!

thank you so much!!!!! You’ve truly helped me a lot!!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Jade bangle and rings yesterday. The bangle is a square D-shape


----------



## ILoveOrange

Junkenpo said:


> I try to rotate my jade and I love wearing all my pieces.  I try to remember that jade is very strong and is supposed to be protective (if you believe that) so wearing it is good.  My bangle "Smoke" is my most expensive one and I wore it for almost 5 years before taking it off.  My black bangle is my pandemic bangle. I put it on before we went into lockdown in 2020 and sheʻs been on since.  Iʻm pretty klutzy... I knock into walls, desks, doorknobs... I fall down more than is good for me, but so far so good.
> 
> I lost one of my favorite pendants recently though... it was on a necklace that has a hook to hang pendants off of, but the closure was loose.  So sad.
> 
> repost pic of Smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lost pendant



Smoke is gorgeous. 

It's so sad you lost the pendant. That bead necklace with the pendant is such a perfect match. And the earrings with the pearls! My gosh...that is a beautiful set.


----------



## ILoveOrange

AJadecent Angle said:


> Hey welcome! As to whether or not this is Burmese jadeite, more than likely it is unless said otherwise since it's usually hard to distinguish Guatemalan blue jade from Burmese blue jade unless you've dealt with these two for a long time. If you really are looking for a Burmese blue jade that's more clean of the flecks you can try contacting them to see if they have one left in their inventory.



I was just thinking that this looked more like Guatemalan blue jade myself. But wasn't completely sure.


----------



## Junkenpo

zhennnnnnn2x said:


> That yellow bangle is to die for!!! Just. Wow. ^^
> 
> Ah! What you say makes sense! I am going to take your word for it with regards to sizing for ovals! And sizing in general. I think I’d rather have it not too small even if I can manage to squeeze my hand through just in case life happens and my wrists balloon for whatever reason! You’re absolutely right… Doesn’t mean I can doesn’t mean I should!
> 
> thank you so much!!!!! You’ve truly helped me a lot!!!!



Happy hunting! Finding that "one" bangle is such a fun time.  When I first started collecting, I wasnʻt sure what size worked best for me, so I bought several less expensive ones and then I was hooked on rotating them.  I also discovered that while I like my D bangles to fit snug, I donʻt mind if the princess bangles are slightly big... and that if a bangle has interesting colors & carvings, I couldn't care less if it is too big.  I'm finally done though, I'm really happy with all my bangles. It's just the smaller bits that call out to me now - earrings, pendants, necklaces... haha. 



SmokieDragon said:


> Jade bangle and rings yesterday. The bangle is a square D-shape



So lovely! What a unique shape, the color fits it!  



ILoveOrange said:


> Smoke is gorgeous.
> 
> It's so sad you lost the pendant. That bead necklace with the pendant is such a perfect match. And the earrings with the pearls! My gosh...that is a beautiful set.



I was so mad when I got out of my car at work and discovered it gone. That means I lost it somewhere from in the house to the car, because it wasn't in the car at all. But we've looked all over the house & nada!  I bought another heart, but the coloring doesn't match quite as well, and no pearls, sadly.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Junkenpo said:


> So lovely! What a unique shape, the color fits it!



Thanks so much! Here’s the same square D shape bangle in indoor light today - looks light lavender here vs light green in the sun


----------



## escamillo

Happy Friday! Continuing my white nephrite exploration, here’s a pendant I picked up to use as a fidget stone. Purportedly antique (late Qing). It has an uneven color/grey cast, but the texture is fabulously waxy. I don’t want to put it down.


----------



## Junkenpo

Hauoli Lā Makuahine to all you mothers out there!  May your day be filled with love and jade!





escamillo said:


> Happy Friday! Continuing my white nephrite exploration, here’s a pendant I picked up to use as a fidget stone. Purportedly antique (late Qing). It has an uneven color/grey cast, but the texture is fabulously waxy. I don’t want to put it down.



And this is gorgeous! It looks like a lovely stone.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Hey Jadies, quick question for yall. So lately I've gotten quite a lot of pieces that got some pink stains very likely from the baby oil slathered on them which in turn, caused the velvet pouches storing them to leech out and onto them, giving them a vibrant magenta stain onto their cracks and pits. So are there any alternatives to acetone or some solvents that can get rid of dyes while keeping the jade's surface and integrity unharmed? (Also no unfortunately hot water and soap mixture won't do the trick)
TIA!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

AJadecent Angle said:


> Hey Jadies, quick question for yall. So lately I've gotten quite a lot of pieces that got some pink stains very likely from the baby oil slathered on them which in turn, caused the velvet pouches storing them to leech out and onto them, giving them a vibrant magenta stain onto their cracks and pits. So are there any alternatives to acetone or some solvents that can get rid of dyes while keeping the jade's surface and integrity unharmed? (Also no unfortunately hot water and soap mixture won't do the trick)
> TIA!


Hey AA, I’m not sure if this will work for you but this is what I tried and was successful with a nephrite necklace that I restrung because they used metal to string it. I soaked the beads in baby oil for a long time  at least a month and then used a really soft brush with dawn and pipe cleaners for the inside of the beads. That’s the only thing that ever worked for me


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hey AA, I’m not sure if this will work for you but this is what I tried and was successful with a nephrite necklace that I restrung because they used metal to string it. I soaked the beads in baby oil for a long time  at least a month and then used a really soft brush with dawn and pipe cleaners for the inside of the beads. That’s the only thing that ever worked for me


Oh alright thanks! I'll try it out as an alternative. Only problem is my patience since I tend to be a nervous wreck if I'm told I have to leave my precious babies into some liquid for a long time.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Some pics with my favorite Ogden mine bracelets!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Love this white donut


----------



## SmokieDragon

Some greens last week


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Family photo!   Hope you jadies are doing well.


----------



## Junkenpo

AJadecent Angle said:


> Family photo!   Hope you jadies are doing well.




What a great collection!  You have a nice variety of colors and shapes.


----------



## Marie-Mao

Hello, I wanted to show some old jadeite jewelry I have. My husband is from Hong Kong. When we got married his mother gave me some jewelry she wore at her wedding over 50 years ago in Hong Kong. It’s not my style but it’s still beautiful and I keep it safe.


----------



## Junkenpo

Marie-Mao said:


> Hello, I wanted to show some old jadeite jewelry I have. My husband is from Hong Kong. When we got married his mother gave me some jewelry she wore at her wedding over 50 years ago in Hong Kong. It’s not my style but it’s still beautiful and I keep it safe.



Gorgeous color!  How lovely that you were gifted it and it can stay in the family.  Would you be able to work with a jeweler to reset the jade or diamonds into a style you are more comfortable with?


----------



## Junkenpo

I don't remember if I ever posted this pic, but I'm pretty sure I've shown these earrings off before...  I'm finally slowing down when it comes to impulse purchases.  

I really enjoy vintage clip earrings in jade, especially with pearls. The carved ones on my pinkies are post backs, but I'm almost positive they were altered and were probably clips at first.


----------



## Marie-Mao

So pretty!!! I’ve never worn clip earrings, what do you like more about clip earrings then posts? I think my mother in laws earrings are all clips and I always thought it was weird, who wears clip earrings these days… I didn’t know it was a thing, till now!!!


----------



## Junkenpo

Marie-Mao said:


> So pretty!!! I’ve never worn clip earrings, what do you like more about clip earrings then posts? I think my mother in laws earrings are all clips and I always thought it was weird, who wears clip earrings these days… I didn’t know it was a thing, till now!!!



Thank you!  

I never wore clip earrings before I started collecting jade. I've had pierced ears since I was a baby!  And then I got a second set of holes in college. 

My understanding of clip-on or screw-on earrings is that in the early 20th century they became popular as "proper" ladies of that era did not tattoo or pierce or otherwise permanently alter their bodies. Ear piercing became more acceptable in the latter half of the century, I think. 

As I started looking for jade earrings, I was really drawn to the vintage button-style ones and they tended to be clip-on or screw-on.  I've had to adjust the tension on a few of the clips, but they are surprisingly comfy to wear. I prefer the clips to the screw style,  it spreads the pinch more evenly over the ear lobe. I've thought about maybe converting some of them to posts, but I'm lazy. If I ever do change any of them, it would probably be the screw style ones.  

Here are some more vintage jade earrings. I've flipped over the 2nd ones to show the clip style and the screw back style.


----------



## LillyL

Hello,
Long time lurker here.  Love this thread.  Question:  I’ve broken a favorite bangle.  Can any jeweler fix it or do I need one that specializes in Jadeite repair?  If so does anyone have any recommendations for a jeweler and can you give me an idea of a price range for the fix?  Thank you


----------



## VintageyGirl

Hi. I had a cracked one wrapped with a piece of gold by Yokdee. They are in Singapore and can do repairs. I suppose most jewellers can assess and advise if they are able to repair or not. I love the vintage hinged bangles! I always thought if I broke a bangle, that’s what I would do to fix it  good luck!


----------



## VintageyGirl

Hi Jadies, been a while since I have been here! See the jade energy is still going strong!
Very excited to share my first nephrite bangle in a pale pink which the seller described as lotus pink. It’s princess cut and very slim and so soothing to look at and touch. In Singapore, I don’t really see many nephrite around so it was a lucky find!
Also got a gorgeous flower agate bangle with pretty white chalcedony flowers forming on the inside and an agate bracelet for my daughter. Love that flower agate looks so interesting with all its patterns and inclusions! And a very good price point compared with jadeite and nephrite.

So happy to finally join the nephrite club!


----------



## SmokieDragon

A couple of jadeite pieces I wore over the week - a multicoloured goldfish bracelet and a green cabochon bracelet


----------



## VintageyGirl

SmokieDragon said:


> A couple of jadeite pieces I wore over the week - a multicoloured goldfish bracelet and a green cabochon bracelet
> 
> View attachment 5429664
> View attachment 5429665


Love that Cartier accompaniment too


----------



## VintageyGirl

Junkenpo said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I never wore clip earrings before I started collecting jade. I've had pierced ears since I was a baby!  And then I got a second set of holes in college.
> 
> My understanding of clip-on or screw-on earrings is that in the early 20th century they became popular as "proper" ladies of that era did not tattoo or pierce or otherwise permanently alter their bodies. Ear piercing became more acceptable in the latter half of the century, I think.
> 
> As I started looking for jade earrings, I was really drawn to the vintage button-style ones and they tended to be clip-on or screw-on.  I've had to adjust the tension on a few of the clips, but they are surprisingly comfy to wear. I prefer the clips to the screw style,  it spreads the pinch more evenly over the ear lobe. I've thought about maybe converting some of them to posts, but I'm lazy. If I ever do change any of them, it would probably be the screw style ones.
> 
> Here are some more vintage jade earrings. I've flipped over the 2nd ones to show the clip style and the screw back style.


Love the ones with the floating green patterns and pearls! I find clip-ons more convenient than studs but the tightness can be tricky to get right.


----------



## VintageyGirl

LillyL said:


> Hello,
> Long time lurker here.  Love this thread.  Question:  I’ve broken a favorite bangle.  Can any jeweler fix it or do I need one that specializes in Jadeite repair?  If so does anyone have any recommendations for a jeweler and can you give me an idea of a price range for the fix?  Thank you


Hi. I had a cracked one wrapped with a piece of gold by Yokdee. They are in Singapore and can do repairs. I suppose most jewellers can assess and advise if they are able to repair or not. I love the vintage hinged bangles! I always thought if I broke a bangle, that’s what I would do to fix it  good luck!


----------



## Junkenpo

LillyL said:


> Hello,
> Long time lurker here.  Love this thread.  Question:  I’ve broken a favorite bangle.  Can any jeweler fix it or do I need one that specializes in Jadeite repair?  If so does anyone have any recommendations for a jeweler and can you give me an idea of a price range for the fix?  Thank you



What continent are you on? If you will be banding it, probably any jeweler will do. A jeweler with lapidary experience and/or jade experience would be better if you want them to do any cutting/resizing of the jade for hinges, etc.  



VintageyGirl said:


> Hi Jadies, been a while since I have been here! See the jade energy is still going strong!
> Very excited to share my first nephrite bangle in a pale pink which the seller described as lotus pink. It’s princess cut and very slim and so soothing to look at and touch. In Singapore, I don’t really see many nephrite around so it was a lucky find!
> Also got a gorgeous flower agate bangle with pretty white chalcedony flowers forming on the inside and an agate bracelet for my daughter. Love that flower agate looks so interesting with all its patterns and inclusions! And a very good price point compared with jadeite and nephrite.
> 
> So happy to finally join the nephrite club!



That nephrite is so pretty!  Very soft and soothing to look at.  The agate looks great too,  very glossy and icy.  



SmokieDragon said:


> A couple of jadeite pieces I wore over the week - a multicoloured goldfish bracelet and a green cabochon bracelet



The goldfish are so cute and bright!  The green cabochons match so well.


----------



## VintageyGirl

Junkenpo said:


> What continent are you on? If you will be banding it, probably any jeweler will do. A jeweler with lapidary experience and/or jade experience would be better if you want them to do any cutting/resizing of the jade for hinges, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> That nephrite is so pretty!  Very soft and soothing to look at.  The agate looks great too,  very glossy and icy.
> 
> 
> 
> The goldfish are so cute and bright!  The green cabochons match so well.


Thank you! I love the nephrite -wearing it today and probably won’t take it off for some time. Photos don’t do it justice. It’s soft and prettier in real life. The agate is very nice to look at tho it’s a little big for me. But I got it anyway


----------



## pammbw

VintageyGirl said:


> Hi Jadies, been a while since I have been here! See the jade energy is still going strong!
> Very excited to share my first nephrite bangle in a pale pink which the seller described as lotus pink. It’s princess cut and very slim and so soothing to look at and touch. In Singapore, I don’t really see many nephrite around so it was a lucky find!
> Also got a gorgeous flower agate bangle with pretty white chalcedony flowers forming on the inside and an agate bracelet for my daughter. Love that flower agate looks so interesting with all its patterns and inclusions! And a very good price point compared with jadeite and nephrite.
> 
> So happy to finally join the nephrite club!
> 
> View attachment 5429653
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429654
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429655
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429656
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429657


Your agate is stunning! Gorgeous nephrite too! They look beautiful together.


----------



## VintageyGirl

pammbw said:


> Your agate is stunning! Gorgeous nephrite too! They look beautiful together.


Thank you so much! I love them too tho I don’t wear them together - worried about damage haha.


----------



## LoveJadeiteGal

Just gotten this pair of yellow cabochon studs from Jade Story Singapore! Love it!


----------



## sooner_girl20

Does anyone wear multiple bangles on their wrist with no buffers in between? I just received my second bangle and would like to wear it with my other 24/7 but wasn’t sure if that could cause them to break or not.


----------



## Junkenpo

sooner_girl20 said:


> Does anyone wear multiple bangles on their wrist with no buffers in between? I just received my second bangle and would like to wear it with my other 24/7 but wasn’t sure if that could cause them to break or not.



Hi!  Congrats on the second bangle... do post pictures!

I used to stack and wear bangles with and without buffers, but I would also take them off at night.  My small princesses were so light, I had no worries about them, but the larger, heavier bangles made a lot more noise.  Depending on your level of activity, there may be some possibility of chipping if they bang into each other a lot or forcefully.   Here are some reposted pics.


----------



## sooner_girl20

Junkenpo said:


> Hi!  Congrats on the second bangle... do post pictures!
> 
> I used to stack and wear bangles with and without buffers, but I would also take them off at night.  My small princesses were so light, I had no worries about them, but the larger, heavier bangles made a lot more noise.  Depending on your level of activity, there may be some possibility of chipping if they bang into each other a lot or forcefully.   Here are some reposted pics.


Wow your collection is stunning!!! Here are my 2 bangles! The one with green stripe is my first one and I haven’t taken it off since I got it! I think I’ve found a good spacer bracelet for them. Most important thing for me was that it was waterproof since I never take mine off. I also have a donut pendant as well. I’ve become obsessed with jadeite. The look of it, feel of it. It makes me happy!


----------



## BebopOnBlades

I'm _loving_ looking at everyone's jade, and I figure you're the right lot to ask this question: I'm awaiting a jade bangle in size large/61mm, but there's a piece I am in love with from that seller that's a 59mm. Do you think it's possible to use the plastic bag trick to get that size on my hand? Or is that small difference in size actually a really BIG difference? Thanks in advance! I hope to post some of my jade pieces later!


----------



## escamillo

BebopOnBlades said:


> I'm _loving_ looking at everyone's jade, and I figure you're the right lot to ask this question: I'm awaiting a jade bangle in size large/61mm, but there's a piece I am in love with from that seller that's a 59mm. Do you think it's possible to use the plastic bag trick to get that size on my hand? Or is that small difference in size actually a really BIG difference? Thanks in advance! I hope to post some of my jade pieces later!


Do you have a 61mm bangle on order, or are you on the hunt? If the former, I would wait and see how the 61mm feels and evaluate from there. Imo, 2mm can be significant, but it also depends on the shape and width of the two pieces. If the 61mm fits well but the 59mm piece is thinner width-wise, then it might work. If the 61mm is roomy, then 59mm might work even if the design is wider. I have a 59mm bangle that’s ~14mm wide, and my 20mm wide bangle is 60mm (both D-shaped).


----------



## BebopOnBlades

escamillo said:


> Do you have a 61mm bangle on order, or are you on the hunt? If the former, I would wait and see how the 61mm feels and evaluate from there. Imo, 2mm can be significant, but it also depends on the shape and width of the two pieces. If the 61mm fits well but the 59mm piece is thinner width-wise, then it might work. If the 61mm is roomy, then 59mm might work even if the design is wider. I have a 59mm bangle that’s ~14mm wide, and my 20mm wide bangle is 60mm (both D-shaped).



Thanks for weighing in, escamillo! The 61mm is on order, but I'm obviously an eager little bugger and am drooling over another piece before the first one comes in. I'll be good, though, and wait 'til the 61mm arrives and assess sizing from there. Thank you for the info; it'll help me ask the right questions of the seller before taking the plunge next time.


----------



## Junkenpo

sooner_girl20 said:


> Wow your collection is stunning!!! Here are my 2 bangles! The one with green stripe is my first one and I haven’t taken it off since I got it! I think I’ve found a good spacer bracelet for them. Most important thing for me was that it was waterproof since I never take mine off. I also have a donut pendant as well. I’ve become obsessed with jadeite. The look of it, feel of it. It makes me happy!



You have lovely bangles!  They look very nice together.  Your green stripe reminds me of mine with the green stripe, I love the white and green together. 

It is so easy to get addicted to jade.  Each piece, whether it is a bangle or something smaller or set in jewelry is so unique. I enjoy the coolness and weight of it.  



BebopOnBlades said:


> I'm _loving_ looking at everyone's jade, and I figure you're the right lot to ask this question: I'm awaiting a jade bangle in size large/61mm, but there's a piece I am in love with from that seller that's a 59mm. Do you think it's possible to use the plastic bag trick to get that size on my hand? Or is that small difference in size actually a really BIG difference? Thanks in advance! I hope to post some of my jade pieces later!



Congrats on your new bangle!  Do post pics when it arrives. As escamillo said, it is a good idea to wait and see how it fits you.  For me, I find that with princess bangles, it is easier to go smaller (less surface area to slide over). The narrower the width of the part that touches skin, the easier it is. 

When I'm at a decent weight & not bloated, I can comfortably slide a 53mm D-shape on without lotion or a bag.  With a lotion/bag, 51mm, with princesses, I can go down to 50mm. I have not tried anything smaller than that.


----------



## BebopOnBlades

Junkenpo said:


> Congrats on your new bangle! Do post pics when it arrives. As escamillo said, it is a good idea to wait and see how it fits you. For me, I find that with princess bangles, it is easier to go smaller (less surface area to slide over). The narrower the width of the part that touches skin, the easier it is.
> 
> When I'm at a decent weight & not bloated, I can comfortably slide a 53mm D-shape on without lotion or a bag. With a lotion/bag, 51mm, with princesses, I can go down to 50mm. I have not tried anything smaller than that.



I'll definitely post pictures once it arrives! I'm starting to think it's not going to be real jadeite, though. It's not incredibly expensive, although the seller does have some that are priced a little higher than the one I went for. Even the more expensive ones aren't very expensive now that I've done a little research.  Most of the reviews in the seller's shop were positive, but I just ran across two that claim the jadeite is not real, despite the certificate of authenticity. Anyway, I hope I at least find it pretty enough to wear until I can save up for something else!


----------



## Junkenpo

BebopOnBlades said:


> I'll definitely post pictures once it arrives! I'm starting to think it's not going to be real jadeite, though. It's not incredibly expensive, although the seller does have some that are priced a little higher than the one I went for. Even the more expensive ones aren't very expensive now that I've done a little research.  Most of the reviews in the seller's shop were positive, but I just ran across two that claim the jadeite is not real, despite the certificate of authenticity. Anyway, I hope I at least find it pretty enough to wear until I can save up for something else!



Hmm... are you willing to share who the seller is? There are definitely sellers out there that try to scam buyers, but some sellers carry a mix of grade A jadeite and treated jade. Treated jade is sometimes advertised as "natural jade" because it is still jadeite stone, even if it has been treated. 

As you've seen, price, while it can be an indicator of jade quality, may also be deceiving. It's important to know the common price points for different levels of jadeite quality based on color, translucence, clarity, and size/cut.  

I hope when your bangle arrives, it is something you can feel happy with.


----------



## BebopOnBlades

Junkenpo said:


> Hmm... are you willing to share who the seller is? There are definitely sellers out there that try to scam buyers, but some sellers carry a mix of grade A jadeite and treated jade. Treated jade is sometimes advertised as "natural jade" because it is still jadeite stone, even if it has been treated.
> 
> As you've seen, price, while it can be an indicator of jade quality, may also be deceiving. It's important to know the common price points for different levels of jadeite quality based on color, translucence, clarity, and size/cut.
> 
> I hope when your bangle arrives, it is something you can feel happy with.



Yes, I'd love for a veteran to take a look and let me know what they think! It's Jazzy Jewel by Amina. I had originally included a link, but my comment was flagged and awaiting moderator approval, but if you type the name of the shop into Google, it'll certainly show up.

From what I gathered between her Etsy, Instagram, and this website, the jade is part of her mom's collection, and they bought the pieces in Dubai.


----------



## BebopOnBlades

Junkenpo said:


> Hmm... are you willing to share who the seller is? There are definitely sellers out there that try to scam buyers, but some sellers carry a mix of grade A jadeite and treated jade. Treated jade is sometimes advertised as "natural jade" because it is still jadeite stone, even if it has been treated.
> 
> As you've seen, price, while it can be an indicator of jade quality, may also be deceiving. It's important to know the common price points for different levels of jadeite quality based on color, translucence, clarity, and size/cut.
> 
> I hope when your bangle arrives, it is something you can feel happy with.



I'd love if a veteran could take a look! My original reply got flagged awaiting moderator approval, so I removed the link I had in there, but that didn't change anything... If you Google Jazzy Jewel by Amina, you'll find the shop!


----------



## Junkenpo

BebopOnBlades said:


> I'd love if a veteran could take a look! My original reply got flagged awaiting moderator approval, so I removed the link I had in there, but that didn't change anything... If you Google Jazzy Jewel by Amina, you'll find the shop!




Hmm...  I found their etsy and their website. To me, many of the bangles look treated. The vibrancy of some of the bangle colors compared to the price points do not match up to what untreated grade A jadeite would be.   They describe the jade as "natural" and not "untreated" which is a flag if you are looking for untreated Grade A. I wish all sellers were required to disclose treatments.  Some buyers don't mind treatments and are looking only for price/color.   The etsy return policy says they only accept exchanges and not returns.  Sellers that have this type of policy make me uncomfortable.  I only purchase from sellers who have easy return policies. 

If you are looking for untreated Grade A jadeite, it may help to read through the Reputable Jade sellers thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-reputable-jade-sellers-list.884042/ 

You might also to read through the Jade and Jadeite photos thread, which has many photos of untreated and treated jadeite.  The price points in that thread may not be as accurate as jadeite prices have increased since the thread was started: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/jade-and-jadeite-photos-only-no-chat.855984/

The most important thing is to be happy with your purchase. If you like the color and the price, enjoy wearing it.   I'm almost positive my first jade bangle was treated. I purchased it at a stall at our local county fair. I wore it occasionally and it broke in 2 from a fall from the bathroom counter. 

When I looked to replace it, I found the jade threads here on tPF. I've come to prefer untreated jadeite.


----------



## BebopOnBlades

Junkenpo said:


> Hmm...  I found their etsy and their website. To me, many of the bangles look treated. The vibrancy of some of the bangle colors compared to the price points do not match up to what untreated grade A jadeite would be.   They describe the jade as "natural" and not "untreated" which is a flag if you are looking for untreated Grade A. I wish all sellers were required to disclose treatments.  Some buyers don't mind treatments and are looking only for price/color.   The etsy return policy says they only accept exchanges and not returns.  Sellers that have this type of policy make me uncomfortable.  I only purchase from sellers who have easy return policies.
> 
> If you are looking for untreated Grade A jadeite, it may help to read through the Reputable Jade sellers thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-reputable-jade-sellers-list.884042/
> 
> You might also to read through the Jade and Jadeite photos thread, which has many photos of untreated and treated jadeite.  The price points in that thread may not be as accurate as jadeite prices have increased since the thread was started: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/jade-and-jadeite-photos-only-no-chat.855984/
> 
> The most important thing is to be happy with your purchase. If you like the color and the price, enjoy wearing it.   I'm almost positive my first jade bangle was treated. I purchased it at a stall at our local county fair. I wore it occasionally and it broke in 2 from a fall from the bathroom counter.
> 
> When I looked to replace it, I found the jade threads here on tPF. I've come to prefer untreated jadeite.



Thank you, Junkenpo! I spent the rest of my evening last night looking through the seller thread and believe I now have some good leads. If some of the shops mentioned are still considered honest and reputable, it looks like I'll have some very affordable and pretty options. Of course, it was a very big learning experience for me, as I quickly realized my "dream piece" (which I shamefully did NOT wait to purchase until after my first order came in (what can I say, I got eager when I saw it go on sale) is not a highly like color combination in untreated jade. The closest I've seen to the orange and white bangle I fell in love with and picked up are some beautiful estate pieces that are hinged... but also come at a beautiful price I'm not quite ready to kick forth.

I do wish buying jade wasn't as "risky" as it is currently, but I will say, I probably would've bought jade fully disclosed as being treated if I liked the look enough. Like the orange and white bangle I bought from Amina: now I know there are untreated options out there, but they're outside my budget. I like the look enough, though, that "settling" for a treated piece until the day I can afford an untreated one is something I don't feel bad doing. _If only it were disclosed up front, _I'd feel a little less foolish, y'know?


----------



## BebopOnBlades

Alright! So, the jade jewelry I currently have belonged to my late grandmother. Now that I know how common treated jade is, I have to assume at least some of her collection might be treated. But when I think of her, I picture her wearing this necklace and this ring, so the sentimental value is unbeatable, and it doesn't bother me if there isn't an untreated piece in the bunch. I know she got them from a jeweler she was a repeat customer of, and I just love them, because she loved them.


----------



## escamillo

BebopOnBlades said:


> Alright! So, the jade jewelry I currently have belonged to my late grandmother.


I love that ring! And agreed, jewelry from grandma is priceless. Hope you wear and enjoy it


----------



## BebopOnBlades

escamillo said:


> I love that ring! And agreed, jewelry from grandma is priceless. Hope you wear and enjoy it



Thank you! I really need to get around to having the ring sized, as it's too big for any of my fingers at the moment. I tried "locking" it in place by placing another ring in front of it once, but it still wanted to spin around. I'm tall and have what I think are probably somewhat large hands, but I guess Grandma's hands were even bigger!


----------



## BebopOnBlades

Sorry for spamming everybody, but I completely forgot to share this ring, despite it being one I wear a few times a week. It was a graduation gift from my grandmother, and it's modest, but I remember her taking me to her jeweler to point out my favorite settings. Just another sentimental piece that I adore.


----------



## fanofjadeite

BebopOnBlades said:


> Thank you! I really need to get around to having the ring sized, as it's too big for any of my fingers at the moment. I tried "locking" it in place by placing another ring in front of it once, but it still wanted to spin around. I'm tall and have what I think are probably somewhat large hands, but I guess Grandma's hands were even bigger!
> 
> Hi there  instead of spending money to have a small portion of gold removed from your ring, which I'm sure the jeweller will not be returning to you, along with your resized ring, you can simply tie some string on the band of ring to make it fit better. That's what I do with my bigger rings. Hope this helps.


----------



## Junkenpo

fanofjadeite said:


> Hi there instead of spending money to have a small portion of gold removed from your ring, which I'm sure the jeweller will not be returning to you, along with your resized ring, you can simply tie some string on the band of ring to make it fit better. That's what I do with my bigger rings. Hope this helps.



How pretty!  I really like this idea, it has the added benefit of protecting the ring from scratches on the palm side!  I had little rubber covers I got from Amazon, but the color string is better looking.


----------



## BebopOnBlades

Hmm... that's a really good idea, I don't know why I didn't think to try that. Thanks for the suggestion! I'd probably have to try one of those plastic coils they make for ring adjusting, though, because it's A LOT of room, lol


----------



## Junkenpo

BebopOnBlades said:


> Alright! So, the jade jewelry I currently have belonged to my late grandmother. Now that I know how common treated jade is, I have to assume at least some of her collection might be treated. But when I think of her, I picture her wearing this necklace and this ring, so the sentimental value is unbeatable, and it doesn't bother me if there isn't an untreated piece in the bunch. I know she got them from a jeweler she was a repeat customer of, and I just love them, because she loved them.


, 

What a great looking collection! I love the multicolor cabs ring and donut pendant!  The caged earrings are so neat, they look like they might be nephrite.  The green and gold ring is beautiful.  Wear them all in good health.


----------



## Junkenpo

Here's my latest vintage purchase. Flower earrings... I think cherry blossoms?  They are slightly larger than I was expecting, but I am enjoying their presence.  They are fairly translucent and not too heavy.  They came with post backs, but I swapped those out for the wide plastic ones so they don't droop in my old ears.


----------



## BebopOnBlades

Junkenpo said:


> ,
> 
> What a great looking collection! I love the multicolor cabs ring and donut pendant!  The caged earrings are so neat, they look like they might be nephrite.  The green and gold ring is beautiful.  Wear them all in good health.


You might be right about the earrings! I was thinking after taking pictures of them that they looked and even _felt_ different from the jade pieces. My grandmother definitely had an appreciation for many types of stone jewelry!


----------



## BebopOnBlades

Junkenpo said:


> Here's my latest vintage purchase. Flower earrings... I think cherry blossoms?  They are slightly larger than I was expecting, but I am enjoying their presence.  They are fairly translucent and not too heavy.  They came with post backs, but I swapped those out for the wide plastic ones so they don't droop in my old ears.


Ooh, I _love _the size of those earrings! They're absolutely beautiful. Congrats on the great find!


----------



## Icyjade

New purple bangle that I so love…


----------



## xincinsin

Icyjade said:


> New purple bangle that I so love…
> 
> View attachment 5447828


So gorgeous! I've been hankering for lavender jade.


----------



## BebopOnBlades

Icyjade said:


> New purple bangle that I so love…
> 
> View attachment 5447828


Gorgeous! What's the coordinating item in the bottom left photo?


----------



## Icyjade

BebopOnBlades said:


> Gorgeous! What's the coordinating item in the bottom left photo?


Earrings. Was trying to see how well they matched in color. Bought from different sellers, and the earrings quite a while ago.


----------



## BebopOnBlades

Oh, no, friends. I was sooo excited for my bangles from matsalice (eBay) to arrive. I stalked the mailbox all day, and they're here! I read so many articles on measuring and watched several videos for figuring out the right bangle size, and these 58 mm bangles are NOT wanting to go on. I started to attempt to put one on using a plastic bag, and I think I can make it work, but I'm super nervous about being able to get off again.

What would you do? I love them both so much, and I think it's like how they fit once they get past my hand, but again... I'm a little concerned I wouldn't be able to escape them.

*UPDATE:* Each time I try to put one of the bangles on, it makes less and less progress towards making it to my wrist (pretty sure this means my hand is swelling in protest). Sigh... I guess I have to come to terms with the fact that I'll have to ask the buyer if they'll take exchanges due to size (I'm pretty sure they do), but I'm super sad, because I obviously liked these the most.


----------



## escamillo

BebopOnBlades said:


> Oh, no, friends. I was sooo excited for my bangles from matsalice (eBay) to arrive. I stalked the mailbox all day, and they're here! I read so many articles on measuring and watched several videos for figuring out the right bangle size, and these 58 mm bangles are NOT wanting to go on. I started to attempt to put one on using a plastic bag, and I think I can make it work, but I'm super nervous about being able to get off again.



Oh no, sorry they aren’t working for you. Did you try soap or hair conditioner and water? For some reason those methods work better for me than the plastic bag. It can also be helpful to run cold water over your hand first so that it shrinks a bit.


----------



## BebopOnBlades

escamillo said:


> Oh no, sorry they aren’t working for you. Did you try soap or hair conditioner and water? For some reason those methods work better for me than the plastic bag. It can also be helpful to run cold water over your hand first so that it shrinks a bit.


I haven't tried those methods yet. I'm a little worried about getting soap/another product on them in the case I ultimately must return them... and it guts me, but I think I might have to. I don't mind a _little_ struggle, but trying this has been pretty painful, and I have to assume it shouldn't be that way. Plus, I think my thumb is actually going to be more of an obstacle than I originally realized. Why can't my hands just be more bendy?! haha


----------



## escamillo

BebopOnBlades said:


> I haven't tried those methods yet. I'm a little worried about getting soap/another product on them in the case I ultimately must return them... and it guts me, but I think I might have to. I don't mind a _little_ struggle, but trying this has been pretty painful, and I have to assume it shouldn't be that way. Plus, I think my thumb is actually going to be more of an obstacle than I originally realized. Why can't my hands just be more bendy?! haha


Haha yes flexibility matters! Some people like a really tight fit and others don’t. But it’s not uncommon to use soap and water. That won’t harm the jade, so don’t worry about it. Just do it over a soft surface so that you don’t drop the bangle onto a hard surface. Personally I would let your hand recover and try again tomorrow when it’s no longer irritated.


----------



## BebopOnBlades

escamillo said:


> Haha yes flexibility matters! Some people like a really tight fit and others don’t. But it’s not uncommon to use soap and water. That won’t harm the jade, so don’t worry about it. Just do it over a soft surface so that you don’t drop the bangle onto a hard surface. Personally I would let your hand recover and try again tomorrow when it’s no longer irritated.


Thank you, I will try again tomorrow with some soap and water, CAREFULLY....


----------



## Junkenpo

BebopOnBlades said:


> I haven't tried those methods yet. I'm a little worried about getting soap/another product on them in the case I ultimately must return them... and it guts me, but I think I might have to. I don't mind a _little_ struggle, but trying this has been pretty painful, and I have to assume it shouldn't be that way. Plus, I think my thumb is actually going to be more of an obstacle than I originally realized. Why can't my hands just be more bendy?! haha



I can sympathise.  The black carved bangle I'm wearing now went on just as the pandemic lockdown started in 2020 and then I put on weight and I have yet to lose that weight.  So, I've been stuck with it since 2020.  I get within 5lbs and then I get distracted and up the weight goes again. 

Like escamillo says, soap and lotion are fine.  I like to use conditioner.  

The first time I got stuck (my pale lavender), I wound up icing my hand till it was numb, slathering it, and then forcing it off.  My hadn was bruised after. In retrospect, I should have asked for help - someone to squeeze my pinky/thumb knuckle together while pushing the bangle up (or vice versa).  I learned that my right hand is fatter & less flexible than my left.


----------



## Junkenpo

Icyjade said:


> New purple bangle that I so love…


Wow!! 

Love how saturated the purple is.  And a princess!!  How dreamy.


----------



## BebopOnBlades

Junkenpo said:


> I can sympathise.  The black carved bangle I'm wearing now went on just as the pandemic lockdown started in 2020 and then I put on weight and I have yet to lose that weight.  So, I've been stuck with it since 2020.  I get within 5lbs and then I get distracted and up the weight goes again.
> 
> Like escamillo says, soap and lotion are fine.  I like to use conditioner.
> 
> The first time I got stuck (my pale lavender), I wound up icing my hand till it was numb, slathering it, and then forcing it off.  My hadn was bruised after. In retrospect, I should have asked for help - someone to squeeze my pinky/thumb knuckle together while pushing the bangle up (or vice versa).  I learned that my right hand is fatter & less flexible than my left.


Thank you for the sympathizing, Junkenpo. Indeed, I could still feel the tender spots on my hands today that resulted from yesterday's efforts. I have spoken with the seller, and she's willing to take the returns. Additionally, she'll be checking her inventory for any similar pieces in a more appropriate size. Yesterday, I thought I would just try lubing up my hand today, but I just think I'd prefer a much less painful relationship between me and my jade, lol


----------



## Icyjade

BebopOnBlades said:


> I haven't tried those methods yet. I'm a little worried about getting soap/another product on them in the case I ultimately must return them... and it guts me, but I think I might have to. I don't mind a _little_ struggle, but trying this has been pretty painful, and I have to assume it shouldn't be that way. Plus, I think my thumb is actually going to be more of an obstacle than I originally realized. Why can't my hands just be more bendy?! haha


Oh with plastic bag/gloves it’s much harder imo than just plain soap and water. It think the plastic adds like 0.5 to 1mm… 

It does take a bit of practice but over time I’ve managed to wear smaller bangles and that’s without bruising my hand. 

See how small this bangle is vs my hand? impossible to wear without soaping up.



Showing how tight a fit it is… my entire hand just about fits in when totally squished… it is extremely tight with no space. That is how tight it can be. 



The crux as I’ve learnt from jadeite vendors is the joint at the base of the thumb. Once the bangle can get over that joint (which can be a bit of a struggle), then the bangle can be worn… you may need to press on the joint a bit to push it through. Absolutely normal to press. They do it in the stores too when I try on bangles. 



Some things I’ve found that helps… 
1. Cold hands (smaller, less swollen, etc)
2. Relaxing the hands/muscles. Ok it can be hard and I still have a tendency to tense up when it’s a tight fit but once I consciously relax my hand muscles, usually the bangle can slide right in. Cannot emphasise relaxing the hand muscles enough. This is really the key.
3. Doing over a bed or soft surface (like carpet) so there is no fear factor of dropping the bangle. This is more of when I was quite inexperienced and was quite afraid. Now I just do it over the sink/anywhere but when I first started doing over a soft surface really gave me a peace of mind to push the bangle hard.

The white bangle is a bit too big and I can take it on/off very easily. Traditionally jadeite bangles should be worn as tight fitting as possible or so I’ve been told.


----------



## BebopOnBlades

Icyjade said:


> Oh with plastic bag/gloves it’s much harder imo than just plain soap and water. It think the plastic adds like 0.5 to 1mm…
> 
> It does take a bit of practice but over time I’ve managed to wear smaller bangles and that’s without bruising my hand.
> 
> See how small this bangle is vs my hand? impossible to wear without soaping up.
> View attachment 5530914
> 
> 
> Showing how tight a fit it is… my entire hand just about fits in when totally squished… it is extremely tight with no space. That is how tight it can be.
> View attachment 5530915
> 
> 
> The crux as I’ve learnt from jadeite vendors is the joint at the base of the thumb. Once the bangle can get over that joint (which can be a bit of a struggle), then the bangle can be worn… you may need to press on the joint a bit to push it through. Absolutely normal to press. They do it in the stores too when I try on bangles.
> View attachment 5530916
> 
> 
> Some things I’ve found that helps…
> 1. Cold hands (smaller, less swollen, etc)
> 2. Relaxing the hands/muscles. Ok it can be hard and I still have a tendency to tense up when it’s a tight fit but once I consciously relax my hand muscles, usually the bangle can slide right in. Cannot emphasise relaxing the hand muscles enough. This is really the key.
> 3. Doing over a bed or soft surface (like carpet) so there is no fear factor of dropping the bangle. This is more of when I was quite inexperienced and was quite afraid. Now I just do it over the sink/anywhere but when I first started doing over a soft surface really gave me a peace of mind to push the bangle hard.
> 
> The white bangle is a bit too big and I can take it on/off very easily. Traditionally jadeite bangles should be worn as tight fitting as possible or so I’ve been told.
> View attachment 5530917


Wow, thank you for taking the time to put this reply together with step-by-steps and visual aids! The thumb knuckle was what kept stopping me, which isn't to say the other knuckles were a breeze (they weren't). The seller is checking their inventory today to see if they have any stock in similar colors to replace these with. I was thinking if they didn't find anything comparable, I might lather up and give it another go... but then the anxiety gets me, and I think I'd absolutely feel trapped if I got them on and then couldn't take them off. Ideally, I want a piece that I can wear pretty much constantly, like a semi-permanent accessory... but I also need the peace of mind of knowing that I can easily escape it if I want, you know?

Additionally, comparing the way four of your fingers fit side-by-side with the bangle over them vs. how there's just no room for my pinky to stay next to my ring finger... I'm even _more_ apprehensive, lol. But who knows?? Maybe I'll work up the courage!


----------



## BebopOnBlades

Icyjade said:


> Oh with plastic bag/gloves it’s much harder imo than just plain soap and water. It think the plastic adds like 0.5 to 1mm…
> 
> It does take a bit of practice but over time I’ve managed to wear smaller bangles and that’s without bruising my hand.
> 
> See how small this bangle is vs my hand? impossible to wear without soaping up.
> View attachment 5530914
> 
> 
> Showing how tight a fit it is… my entire hand just about fits in when totally squished… it is extremely tight with no space. That is how tight it can be.
> View attachment 5530915
> 
> 
> The crux as I’ve learnt from jadeite vendors is the joint at the base of the thumb. Once the bangle can get over that joint (which can be a bit of a struggle), then the bangle can be worn… you may need to press on the joint a bit to push it through. Absolutely normal to press. They do it in the stores too when I try on bangles.
> View attachment 5530916
> 
> 
> Some things I’ve found that helps…
> 1. Cold hands (smaller, less swollen, etc)
> 2. Relaxing the hands/muscles. Ok it can be hard and I still have a tendency to tense up when it’s a tight fit but once I consciously relax my hand muscles, usually the bangle can slide right in. Cannot emphasise relaxing the hand muscles enough. This is really the key.
> 3. Doing over a bed or soft surface (like carpet) so there is no fear factor of dropping the bangle. This is more of when I was quite inexperienced and was quite afraid. Now I just do it over the sink/anywhere but when I first started doing over a soft surface really gave me a peace of mind to push the bangle hard.
> 
> The white bangle is a bit too big and I can take it on/off very easily. Traditionally jadeite bangles should be worn as tight fitting as possible or so I’ve been told.
> View attachment 5530917


Okay, I did it!! Lathered up, and you were sooo right! My thumb is not speaking to me right now, but I did manage to get one of the bangles on! I might just leave it there for a while (at least until my hand stops screaming at me). I'm a little unsure of showering with the vintage metal bangle on (I've never showered with it on before, but it's a daily driver of mine, so I'm fine with it being stuck there for a while otherwise), but it's just going to have to happen, lol.

Thank you to everyone for the tips and words of encouragement! I did purchase another bangle almost 2 mm larger than the two I bought from this seller, and I'm very excited for it, because it's in a kiwi skin color that surprised me with how much it called to me... but of course, now I'm worried it's going to be larger than I prefer... oh, well. I'll tell you what, my jade journey has been fast and furious, and I've learned a lot the hard way, but it's been worth it thus far!


----------



## Junkenpo

Icyjade said:


> Showing how tight a fit it is… my entire hand just about fits in when totally squished… it is extremely tight with no space. That is how tight it can be.



What a great pic tutorial! You should post it as a reference thread in the Jewelry Reference subforum. 

I miss being able to swap out bangles.  I gotta lose weight. That's it, I'm getting back down to a weight where I can get 'Ope'ape'a off.  I love the bangle and the carvings on it, but I miss being able to wear my others. 




BebopOnBlades said:


> Additionally, comparing the way four of your fingers fit side-by-side with the bangle over them vs. how there's just no room for my pinky to stay next to my ring finger... I'm even _more_ apprehensive, lol. But who knows?? Maybe I'll work up the courage!



This might apply more for those with thinner, or more flexible hands, but another guideline for fit is the three knuckles of the pointer, middle, and ring fingers. These should fit the inner diameter of the bangle. If you have thin wrists and thin, flexible hands, the three knuckles are about the width of your wrist bones.  After I gained weight, while my hands are still flexible, the fleshy part of my hand below the thumb and pinky are too fat for easy on/off. 












I like to name my bangles, so this is "PL" or _Pale Lavender_, 51mm.  This is the one that got stuck on my right hand, and then only was worn on the left. My right hand is fleshier and also less flexible than my left.  I probably have to lose at least 20-25lbs before I can wear her again. 

This black, carved below I named _'Ope'ape'a_ which is the Hawaiian name for the Hawaiian Hoary Bat. This pic is a repost from 7 years ago.  It's paired with "DW" or _Dishwater_.  DW is 51.5mm, and while I can get my thumb joint under, my hand is too fat.  It would get stuck on like Bat is now. I want to say that Bat is 52mm. I have to lose about 10lbs to get to the weight I was in 2020. 






Pics today of DW and 3 vs 4 fingers. 











Haha... now that I'm off to play with my bangles.  Be ready to indulge me when I post more pics later.


----------



## BebopOnBlades

Junkenpo said:


> What a great pic tutorial! You should post it as a reference thread in the Jewelry Reference subforum.
> 
> I miss being able to swap out bangles.  I gotta lose weight. That's it, I'm getting back down to a weight where I can get 'Ope'ape'a off.  I love the bangle and the carvings on it, but I miss being able to wear my others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This might apply more for those with thinner, or more flexible hands, but another guideline for fit is the three knuckles of the pointer, middle, and ring fingers. These should fit the inner diameter of the bangle. If you have thin wrists and thin, flexible hands, the three knuckles are about the width of your wrist bones.  After I gained weight, while my hands are still flexible, the fleshy part of my hand below the thumb and pinky are too fat for easy on/off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to name my bangles, so this is "PL" or _Pale Lavender_, 51mm.  This is the one that got stuck on my right hand, and then only was worn on the left. My right hand is fleshier and also less flexible than my left.  I probably have to lose at least 20-25lbs before I can wear her again.
> 
> This black, carved below I named _'Ope'ape'a_ which is the Hawaiian name for the Hawaiian Hoary Bat. This pic is a repost from 7 years ago.  It's paired with "DW" or _Dishwater_.  DW is 51.5mm, and while I can get my thumb joint under, my hand is too fat.  It would get stuck on like Bat is now. I want to say that Bat is 52mm. I have to lose about 10lbs to get to the weight I was in 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics today of DW and 3 vs 4 fingers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha... now that I'm off to play with my bangles.  Be ready to indulge me when I post more pics later.


Junkenpo, your pieces are all so gorgeous. And 'Ope'ape'a is so spectacular, I suppose if you had to have ONE stuck on you for a while, that's a pretty good bangle to get stuck with. 

Do take a peep at my latest update just before this reply, as I managed to get one of my bangles on! I'm in jade heaven right now and am absolutely obsessed with how well I think this one is going to match a lot of what I wear. I originally wanted to find my "one and only" that I wear forever, but I couldn't choose between the two I wound up getting from matsalice on eBay (that reminds me, I need to update her that I'll be keeping these bangles, after all)... and then I bought one a couple sizes up from Ultimate Jadeite on Etsy, so.... I think I'll rotate them out each month and try to give them all equal attention.


----------



## Junkenpo

BebopOnBlades said:


> Okay, I did it!! Lathered up, and you were sooo right! My thumb is not speaking to me right now, but I did manage to get one of the bangles on! I might just leave it there for a while (at least until my hand stops screaming at me).





BebopOnBlades said:


> Do take a peep at my latest update just before this reply, as I managed to get one of my bangles on! I'm in jade heaven right now and am absolutely obsessed with how well I think this one is going to match a lot of what I wear. I originally wanted to find my "one and only" that I wear forever, but I couldn't choose between the two I wound up getting from matsalice on eBay (that reminds me, I need to update her that I'll be keeping these bangles, after all)... and then I bought one a couple sizes up from Ultimate Jadeite on Etsy, so.... I think I'll rotate them out each month and try to give them all equal attention.



Yay!  Congrats!  Your bangle looks gorgeous! It looks terrific stacked with your metal bangle.  Also congrats on starting your collection of bangles.  Jade is a little bit of a slippery slope that way when you're trying to find sizes and colors.   It's good to have a bit of variety, that way you can match your mood or your outfits or (for me) consider any water retention for the day. You can wear one per wrist or multiple if you want to stack.

I usually only wear the one bangle on my left, since I usually wear my watch on my right, but maybe I'll stack the watch with Bat on the left and see what bangles still fit on the right.  You and Icyjade have inspired me.


----------



## Icyjade

BebopOnBlades said:


> Okay, I did it!! Lathered up, and you were sooo right! My thumb is not speaking to me right now, but I did manage to get one of the bangles on! I might just leave it there for a while (at least until my hand stops screaming at me). I'm a little unsure of showering with the vintage metal bangle on (I've never showered with it on before, but it's a daily driver of mine, so I'm fine with it being stuck there for a while otherwise), but it's just going to have to happen, lol.
> 
> Thank you to everyone for the tips and words of encouragement! I did purchase another bangle almost 2 mm larger than the two I bought from this seller, and I'm very excited for it, because it's in a kiwi skin color that surprised me with how much it called to me... but of course, now I'm worried it's going to be larger than I prefer... oh, well. I'll tell you what, my jade journey has been fast and furious, and I've learned a lot the hard way, but it's been worth it thus far!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5538861
> View attachment 5538862


Yay! So glad it helps! I find that online there is no good illustration of how tight you can/should squeeze so I created these pics a few years ago. 

Two things… 
1. It does look like you can go even smaller based on how big the gap is in this pic. Maybe another 1-2 mm more at least…



2. What is this horrifying looking crack? Can you feel it with your nail? If yes pls  return as it’s a big no-no. The bangle is not durable and will easily break. Plus long cracks are just a big nope. 



@Junkenpo am still so envious of your relatively small hands. Hope you manage to get the bangle out soon!


----------



## BebopOnBlades

Icyjade said:


> Yay! So glad it helps! I find that online there is no good illustration of how tight you can/should squeeze so I created these pics a few years ago.
> 
> Two things…
> 1. It does look like you can go even smaller based on how big the gap is in this pic. Maybe another 1-2 mm more at least…
> View attachment 5539132
> 
> 
> 2. What is this horrifying looking crack? Can you feel it with your nail? If yes pls  return as it’s a big no-no. The bangle is not durable and will easily break. Plus long cracks are just a big nope.
> View attachment 5539133
> 
> 
> @Junkenpo am still so envious of your relatively small hands. Hope you manage to get the bangle out soon!


Oh, that's a stone line. Can't be felt with your fingernail at all, and the seller was very upfront about the flaws. This particular bangle was very inexpensive because of the imperfections. I don't mind them, though. This inexpensive bangle educated me about size and color preferences, so it was a useful purchase! I do have a more premium piece on the way from another source, but I've learned I don't mind more opaque pieces with imperfections. I also didn't think I was particularly drawn to this color until I saw it in person, and now I think it's among my favorite shades!


----------



## Icyjade

BebopOnBlades said:


> Oh, that's a stone line. Can't be felt with your fingernail at all, and the seller was very upfront about the flaws. This particular bangle was very inexpensive because of the imperfections. I don't mind them, though. This inexpensive bangle educated me about size and color preferences, so it was a useful purchase! I do have a more premium piece on the way from another source, but I've learned I don't mind more opaque pieces with imperfections. I also didn't think I was particularly drawn to this color until I saw it in person, and now I think it's among my favorite shades!


Ok ok if you knew about and don’t mind then that’s fine. Didn’t want you to be cheated. You may also want to try different bangle shapes to see which ones you prefer. Like I much prefer Princess bangles over Ds but others are the reverse. You sort of need to try to know. Just fyi that with Princess you can go 1-2mm smaller than Ds. So like if for D you can go down to 58, with Princess you can try 56-57mm.


----------



## Junkenpo

Icyjade said:


> Yay! So glad it helps! I find that online there is no good illustration of how tight you can/should squeeze so I created these pics a few years ago.
> 
> Two things…
> 1. It does look like you can go even smaller based on how big the gap is in this pic. Maybe another 1-2 mm more at least…
> 
> 
> 2. What is this horrifying looking crack? Can you feel it with your nail? If yes pls  return as it’s a big no-no. The bangle is not durable and will easily break. Plus long cracks are just a big nope.
> 
> 
> @Junkenpo am still so envious of your relatively small hands. Hope you manage to get the bangle out soon!



Tiny hands and tiny feet because I'm short.  It makes the weight gain very unflattering, but my husband is too good a cook!  Haha. Fingers crossed, if I buckle down, I'll probably be able to get it off by October.   



BebopOnBlades said:


> Oh, that's a stone line. Can't be felt with your fingernail at all, and the seller was very upfront about the flaws. This particular bangle was very inexpensive because of the imperfections. I don't mind them, though. This inexpensive bangle educated me about size and color preferences, so it was a useful purchase! I do have a more premium piece on the way from another source, but I've learned I don't mind more opaque pieces with imperfections. I also didn't think I was particularly drawn to this color until I saw it in person, and now I think it's among my favorite shades!



Most of my pieces are opaque and quite a number have stone lines.  I find that as long as they still have a chime, I'm comfortable in their sturdiness, whether or not the stone line is surface reaching. If it runs parallel like yours, I worry less. If it is perpendicular, that might be a problem, especially with no chime.  I had one cheap bangle that had no chime and broke the first time I tried it on. The seller refunded me.  I have another lovely-looking bangle that was very discounted because of 3 stone lines that are likely cracks. The seller was upfront about the flaws.  I'm going to have it banded at some point in the future.  

Jade finds its owner!


----------



## Junkenpo

On to some photos!  

Yesterday, I pulled out some of my larger bangles. I'm not sure what the inner diameters are for most of them. For carved bangles, I fuss less about fit.  When I was skinnier, I didn't really keep track of size, if they were over 52mm I knew they would fit. I went looking for my calipers yesterday, but I can't find them.  I'm guessing larger than 54.7mm, since the first bangle I ordered from UJ was that size. I named _First Princess_. She was too big, but now that I'm fat, at least I can get her on/off without soap or lotion for either hand.

Here is the bangle that started my collection.


----------



## Junkenpo

And here is my faceted black bangle.  The diameter is wider than FP, but FP is easier to get on.


----------



## Junkenpo

I was outside in the garage to take advantage of the natural light, but it was so hot and humid I had to give up after 2 bangles. I'll see if I can do some more later today.


----------



## BebopOnBlades

Junkenpo said:


> Tiny hands and tiny feet because I'm short.  It makes the weight gain very unflattering, but my husband is too good a cook!  Haha. Fingers crossed, if I buckle down, I'll probably be able to get it off by October.
> 
> 
> 
> Most of my pieces are opaque and quite a number have stone lines.  I find that as long as they still have a chime, I'm comfortable in their sturdiness, whether or not the stone line is surface reaching. If it runs parallel like yours, I worry less. If it is perpendicular, that might be a problem, especially with no chime.  I had one cheap bangle that had no chime and broke the first time I tried it on. The seller refunded me.  I have another lovely-looking bangle that was very discounted because of 3 stone lines that are likely cracks. The seller was upfront about the flaws.  I'm going to have it banded at some point in the future.
> 
> Jade finds its owner!


Loving the pictures! Always excited to see others' collections. 

I love the sentiment that the jade finds the wearer. When I first started looking into jade bangles, I got all starry eyed over the amazing translucent pieces and thought I'd never be satisfied with anything less, lol. I (and my wallet) am super pleased to learn I like all kinds of jade. Of course, I still have my dream "maybe some day" pieces, but I'm also satisfied with less than perfect stones in the meantime! 

I look forward to seeing more of your collection when the weather allows! And I'm excited to be able share my little splurge piece that's racing its way here from Ultimate Jadeite (I'm positively SHOCKED at how quickly it's moving through the mail system)!


----------



## Junkenpo

BebopOnBlades said:


> ....The closest I've seen to the orange and white bangle I fell in love with and picked up are some beautiful estate pieces that are hinged... but also come at a beautiful price I'm not quite ready to kick forth.


Is your orange and white dream bangle translucent or opaque?  Agate bangles are sometimes orangy and can have great translucence.  The really bright ones are usually heat-enhanced.  This one jogged my memory about this comment as I was looking through etsy (I know it is too small, sorry).


----------



## SmokieDragon

BebopOnBlades said:


> Oh, no, friends. I was sooo excited for my bangles from matsalice (eBay) to arrive. I stalked the mailbox all day, and they're here! I read so many articles on measuring and watched several videos for figuring out the right bangle size, and these 58 mm bangles are NOT wanting to go on. I started to attempt to put one on using a plastic bag, and I think I can make it work, but I'm super nervous about being able to get off again.
> 
> What would you do? I love them both so much, and I think it's like how they fit once they get past my hand, but again... I'm a little concerned I wouldn't be able to escape them.
> 
> *UPDATE:* Each time I try to put one of the bangles on, it makes less and less progress towards making it to my wrist (pretty sure this means my hand is swelling in protest). Sigh... I guess I have to come to terms with the fact that I'll have to ask the buyer if they'll take exchanges due to size (I'm pretty sure they do), but I'm super sad, because I obviously liked these the most.
> 
> View attachment 5525198
> 
> 
> View attachment 5525199


Please see this chart. It helped me with my sizing. I wanted a looser fit so I added 1-2mm more to the chart’s readings.


----------



## SmokieDragon

I r


Icyjade said:


> Oh with plastic bag/gloves it’s much harder imo than just plain soap and water. It think the plastic adds like 0.5 to 1mm…
> 
> It does take a bit of practice but over time I’ve managed to wear smaller bangles and that’s without bruising my hand.
> 
> See how small this bangle is vs my hand? impossible to wear without soaping up.
> View attachment 5530914
> 
> 
> Showing how tight a fit it is… my entire hand just about fits in when totally squished… it is extremely tight with no space. That is how tight it can be.
> View attachment 5530915
> 
> 
> The crux as I’ve learnt from jadeite vendors is the joint at the base of the thumb. Once the bangle can get over that joint (which can be a bit of a struggle), then the bangle can be worn… you may need to press on the joint a bit to push it through. Absolutely normal to press. They do it in the stores too when I try on bangles.
> View attachment 5530916
> 
> 
> Some things I’ve found that helps…
> 1. Cold hands (smaller, less swollen, etc)
> 2. Relaxing the hands/muscles. Ok it can be hard and I still have a tendency to tense up when it’s a tight fit but once I consciously relax my hand muscles, usually the bangle can slide right in. Cannot emphasise relaxing the hand muscles enough. This is really the key.
> 3. Doing over a bed or soft surface (like carpet) so there is no fear factor of dropping the bangle. This is more of when I was quite inexperienced and was quite afraid. Now I just do it over the sink/anywhere but when I first started doing over a soft surface really gave me a peace of mind to push the bangle hard.
> 
> The white bangle is a bit too big and I can take it on/off very easily. Traditionally jadeite bangles should be worn as tight fitting as possible or so I’ve been told.
> View attachment 5530917


I really salute you for taking these photos while putting on your bangle!!


----------



## BebopOnBlades

Junkenpo said:


> Is your orange and white dream bangle translucent or opaque?  Agate bangles are sometimes orangy and can have great translucence.  The really bright ones are usually heat-enhanced.  This one jogged my memory about this comment as I was looking through etsy (I know it is too small, sorry).


Hmm... I suppose it would be a little translucent, ideally. But I think I've actually discovered that I like the somewhat muddy greens best, which I never would've guessed! 

Here's my newest, which I got from Ultimate Jadeite! One picture of it on my wrist, the other from the listing (since that's a much better quality photo, haha). Color described as "kiwi skin." It's 59.9mm, and although I actually prefer the fit of the 58mm, it is nice to have a piece that's a bit easier to put on and take off. That said, I think if I got more in the future, I'd go closer to 58mm again, which is hilarious considering how heartbroken I was when I initially thought I'd never be able to wear them, lol


----------



## BebopOnBlades

SmokieDragon said:


> Please see this chart. It helped me with my sizing. I wanted a looser fit so I added 1-2mm more to the chart’s readings.
> 
> View attachment 5572513


Thank you for sharing the chart! After some trial and error, I've discovered that the 58mm DID actually fit after using soap and water!


----------



## SmokieDragon

BebopOnBlades said:


> Thank you for sharing the chart! After some trial and error, I've discovered that the 58mm DID actually fit after using soap and water!


That’s great! Soap and water is the way to go! I do that too! I also sit on my bed with my blanket underneath when putting on and taking off bangles, all like what @Icyjade has advised


----------



## tlamdang08

I have a question for all the Jade believers here, please share your thoughts, experiences or stories if you have any. Thank you so much for taking your time.
This jade belong to my ancestors ( more than 100 years old) now it is my time to have it. Although I love jade but this one have a powerful of predict bad things will happen ( it have several time  broken on itself and one of my relatives sent to sleep in the arm of the Lord)
I am wondering if I will be effective since I am owner of a business, and it is bad if you are wearing a broken jade.
That is my story and I  am interested in others stories please share so I can make up my mind to wear or to keep it in my closet.
Thank you.


----------



## Junkenpo

BebopOnBlades said:


> Hmm... I suppose it would be a little translucent, ideally. But I think I've actually discovered that I like the somewhat muddy greens best, which I never would've guessed!
> 
> Here's my newest, which I got from Ultimate Jadeite! One picture of it on my wrist, the other from the listing (since that's a much better quality photo, haha). Color described as "kiwi skin." It's 59.9mm, and although I actually prefer the fit of the 58mm, it is nice to have a piece that's a bit easier to put on and take off. That said, I think if I got more in the future, I'd go closer to 58mm again, which is hilarious considering how heartbroken I was when I initially thought I'd never be able to wear them, lol


Wow!  That looks great on you! I love the color.   It is nice to have a larger bangle that is easy on/off.  If you ever feel like stacking, it helps because then you can push the larger one up a little farther. 



tlamdang08 said:


> I have a question for all the Jade believers here, please share your thoughts, experiences or stories if you have any. Thank you so much for taking your time.
> This jade belong to my ancestors ( more than 100 years old) now it is my time to have it. Although I love jade but this one have a powerful of predict bad things will happen ( it have several time  broken on itself and one of my relatives sent to sleep in the arm of the Lord)
> I am wondering if I will be effective since I am owner of a business, and it is bad if you are wearing a broken jade.
> That is my story and I  am interested in others stories please share so I can make up my mind to wear or to keep it in my closet.
> Thank you.



The colors on this bangle are lovely.  The gold bands and "bandaids" give it a lovely unique look.  I love the fact that it has been worn and broken and passed down in the family.   

My understanding is that jade breaks to protect the owner.  I've read that some bury the jade after believing that the job is done,  and that some band it and continue to wear it believing the jade still has protective qualities, adding more bands if necessary.  Some also repurpose the pieces - turn them into pendants or beads for bracelets. 

The colors of your bangle are so pretty. I would happily wear it.  I take all my jade pieces to the ocean before I wear them. Where I live it is believed that salt water from the ocean is cleansing.  When I am in the water, I feel at peace and in harmony with the world around me, and that carries into my jade.


----------



## tlamdang08

Junkenpo said:


> Wow!  That looks great on you! I love the color.   It is nice to have a larger bangle that is easy on/off.  If you ever feel like stacking, it helps because then you can push the larger one up a little farther.
> 
> 
> 
> The colors on this bangle are lovely.  The gold bands and "bandaids" give it a lovely unique look.  I love the fact that it has been worn and broken and passed down in the family.
> 
> My understanding is that jade breaks to protect the owner.  I've read that some bury the jade after believing that the job is done,  and that some band it and continue to wear it believing the jade still has protective qualities, adding more bands if necessary.  Some also repurpose the pieces - turn them into pendants or beads for bracelets.
> 
> The colors of your bangle are so pretty. I would happily wear it.  I take all my jade pieces to the ocean before I wear them. Where I live it is believed that salt water from the ocean is cleansing.  When I am in the water, I feel at peace and in harmony with the world around me, and that carries into my jade.


Thank you for your stories and advice, I will bring it out to the ocean and do the same thing like that.


----------



## VintageyGirl

tlamdang08 said:


> I have a question for all the Jade believers here, please share your thoughts, experiences or stories if you have any. Thank you so much for taking your time.
> This jade belong to my ancestors ( more than 100 years old) now it is my time to have it. Although I love jade but this one have a powerful of predict bad things will happen ( it have several time  broken on itself and one of my relatives sent to sleep in the arm of the Lord)
> I am wondering if I will be effective since I am owner of a business, and it is bad if you are wearing a broken jade.
> That is my story and I  am interested in others stories please share so I can make up my mind to wear or to keep it in my closet.
> Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 5574809


Your antique bangle looks lovely and unique! I also have one that was buried with my great grandmother who loved me a lot. And when her grave was exhumed, I got the bangle. It has a crack and I got it banded and polished recently. I don’t really wear it but it is nice to have a family antique piece to treasure and look at. Maybe wear yours for a while and see how you feel about it before deciding whether to wear or just store it . Here’s my great grandmother’s piece. She wore it all the time and I feel close to her through the bangle


----------



## tlamdang08

VintageyGirl said:


> Your antique bangle looks lovely and unique! I also have one that was buried with my great grandmother who loved me a lot. And when her grave was exhumed, I got the bangle. It has a crack and I got it banded and polished recently. I don’t really wear it but it is nice to have a family antique piece to treasure and look at. Maybe wear yours for a while and see how you feel about it before deciding whether to wear or just store it . Here’s my great grandmother’s piece. She wore it all the time and I feel close to her through the bangle
> 
> View attachment 5575022


Thanks for sharing your story. I like to wear my bangle after I change it into a bracelet for easy take-off and put on. Right now it just bearly fit


----------



## taohuazi

Hello! Looking for some advice. Recently I’ve been gifted two jade barrels from my mom. She said it was her God’s Mum from back home and she wanted to pass them down to me. She says that her God Mum loved to collect antiques and that I should wear them well. The only thing is I’ve been struggling to style them/find a way to make it look nice. Picture below is them in natural lighting/natural lighting in sun/with flash/indoor lighting. Sometimes when I have to take my ring off I hook it onto my necklace so I don’t lose it.

I was also wondering if anyone could tell what type of jade it is? Just curious I will still wear it even if it’s not jade/treated for the sentimental aspect but I’ve been going through the jade threads on here and was just curious to learn more about the pieces I’ve been given and hoping to add more to my collection in the future! ^^


----------



## Junkenpo

taohuazi said:


> Hello! Looking for some advice. Recently I’ve been gifted two jade barrels from my mom. She said it was her God’s Mum from back home and she wanted to pass them down to me. She says that her God Mum loved to collect antiques and that I should wear them well. The only thing is I’ve been struggling to style them/find a way to make it look nice. Picture below is them in natural lighting/natural lighting in sun/with flash/indoor lighting. Sometimes when I have to take my ring off I hook it onto my necklace so I don’t lose it.
> 
> I was also wondering if anyone could tell what type of jade it is? Just curious I will still wear it even if it’s not jade/treated for the sentimental aspect but I’ve been going through the jade threads on here and was just curious to learn more about the pieces I’ve been given and hoping to add more to my collection in the future! ^^


Hi!  What a great matched pair!  They are a really cheery green.  I always love to see items handed down through families. 

It's hard to tell what kind of jade or treatments from pictures. For loose beads, you could try doing a specific gravity test.  Kitchen scale on grams, dry weigh one bead.  Then put a cup or bowl of water that you can completely submerge a single bead without touching the sides (Put your single bead on a thread).  Make sure you zero out (tare) the bowl of water before submerging the bead.  Divide dry weight and submerged weight.  If it is jadeite, it should come out to about 3.3.  If you can put them under blacklight, they might glow if treated.  

I've seen beads on earrings (hoops), or on a necklace like you have, or you could have them strung on a silk thread for an adjustable bracelet. Something like this or this.


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi jadies!

Just wanted to share my newest-to-me acquisition.  You all know how much I love beads on twisted gold... so hard to resist.  I was only watching it, but the seller offered a lower price, so I was sunk. It reminded me of a more delicate version of the larger nephrite bead bracelet I already have. New-to-me has a really nice quality nephrite bead, and while the pearls aren't perfect, they have a nice nacre. 

Here is the nephrite/pearl next to the just nephrite.  The seller of the just-nephrite-beads said it was Gump's, but no paperwork or Gump's stamp.  It looks very much like the quality of Gump's, so I believe it.  I lucked out and got it for a song compared to full retail.  Part of me wonders if the nephrite/pearl might also be a Gump's. 





.
.
.
Here is the nephrite/pearl with a stone that is sometimes mistaken for jade: aventurine. It's a type of quartz. The speckles give it away.  The nephrite bracelets links are 14k, but the aventurine's is 1/20 12k gold-filled. It also has a safety chain. 




.
.
.
Here are the 3 together. 




.
.
.
And last, the 2 nephrite bead bracelets with a greeny-bluey jadeite bracelet.  This one is also 14k, but has a foldover clasp and a safety chain.


----------



## escamillo

Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies!
> 
> Just wanted to share my newest-to-me acquisition.  You all know how much I love beads on twisted gold... so hard to resist.  I was only watching it, but the seller offered a lower price, so I was sunk. It reminded me of a more delicate version of the larger nephrite bead bracelet I already have. New-to-me has a really nice quality nephrite bead, and while the pearls aren't perfect, they have a nice nacre.
> 
> Here is the nephrite/pearl next to the just nephrite.  The seller of the just-nephrite-beads said it was Gump's, but no paperwork or Gump's stamp.  It looks very much like the quality of Gump's, so I believe it.  I lucked out and got it for a song compared to full retail.  Part of me wonders if the nephrite/pearl might also be a Gump's.


So pretty! I’ve been thinking about that style from Gump’s lately but this makes me want to look harder at vintage options.


----------



## Icyjade

taohuazi said:


> Hello! Looking for some advice. Recently I’ve been gifted two jade barrels from my mom. She said it was her God’s Mum from back home and she wanted to pass them down to me. She says that her God Mum loved to collect antiques and that I should wear them well. The only thing is I’ve been struggling to style them/find a way to make it look nice. Picture below is them in natural lighting/natural lighting in sun/with flash/indoor lighting. Sometimes when I have to take my ring off I hook it onto my necklace so I don’t lose it.
> 
> I was also wondering if anyone could tell what type of jade it is? Just curious I will still wear it even if it’s not jade/treated for the sentimental aspect but I’ve been going through the jade threads on here and was just curious to learn more about the pieces I’ve been given and hoping to add more to my collection in the future! ^^
> 
> View attachment 5581362



The color is beautiful. If it’s type A jadeite it’s really nice!

Usually people wear jade barrels individually, not 2 together. Can be through a string or gold necklace like you have done or you can also wear as a bracelet like this


----------



## BebopOnBlades

Junkenpo said:


> Hi jadies!
> 
> Just wanted to share my newest-to-me acquisition.  You all know how much I love beads on twisted gold... so hard to resist.  I was only watching it, but the seller offered a lower price, so I was sunk. It reminded me of a more delicate version of the larger nephrite bead bracelet I already have. New-to-me has a really nice quality nephrite bead, and while the pearls aren't perfect, they have a nice nacre.
> 
> Here is the nephrite/pearl next to the just nephrite.  The seller of the just-nephrite-beads said it was Gump's, but no paperwork or Gump's stamp.  It looks very much like the quality of Gump's, so I believe it.  I lucked out and got it for a song compared to full retail.  Part of me wonders if the nephrite/pearl might also be a Gump's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> Here is the nephrite/pearl with a stone that is sometimes mistaken for jade: aventurine. It's a type of quartz. The speckles give it away.  The nephrite bracelets links are 14k, but the aventurine's is 1/20 12k gold-filled. It also has a safety chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> Here are the 3 together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> And last, the 2 nephrite bead bracelets with a greeny-bluey jadeite bracelet.  This one is also 14k, but has a foldover clasp and a safety chain.


Thank you for sharing your newest acquisition! I really love how the nephrite and pearls complement each other.


----------



## BebopOnBlades

Alright, friends. Today, I want to share three bangles. One is grade A, and the other two are almost certainly treated, although not advertised as such.

I decided to rotate out which bangle I wear with the beginning of a new month, so they'll all get their time to shine. Anyway, the photo of the lone bangle is grade A, the picture with two bangles are the likely-treated pieces. I did a lot of clinking with them and my grade A stuff, and there's a definite difference in the chime, so I don't even know if I'll bother getting them tested. They'll still get worn!


----------



## taohuazi

Junkenpo said:


> Hi!  What a great matched pair!  They are a really cheery green.  I always love to see items handed down through families.
> 
> It's hard to tell what kind of jade or treatments from pictures. For loose beads, you could try doing a specific gravity test.  Kitchen scale on grams, dry weigh one bead.  Then put a cup or bowl of water that you can completely submerge a single bead without touching the sides (Put your single bead on a thread).  Make sure you zero out (tare) the bowl of water before submerging the bead.  Divide dry weight and submerged weight.  If it is jadeite, it should come out to about 3.3.  If you can put them under blacklight, they might glow if treated.
> 
> I've seen beads on earrings (hoops), or on a necklace like you have, or you could have them strung on a silk thread for an adjustable bracelet. Something like this or this.


Thank you so much for the information, I’ll be sure to do the testing just to see. I don’t have a UV light so I think I need to borrow one from a friend.

Thank you for sharing reference pictures! It helps a lot I think I’m going to get hoops, they are a little heavy so I’m just worried about stretching my ears.


Icyjade said:


> The color is beautiful. If it’s type A jadeite it’s really nice!
> 
> Usually people wear jade barrels individually, not 2 together. Can be through a string or gold necklace like you have done or you can also wear as a bracelet like this
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583023


Thank you for replying! I appreciate the tips! I really love the look of braided bracelets I’m so clumsy I’m so scared that I might break it, maybe I can even look into getting a braided string. I kind of want it to look traditional or not so modern. I was thinking of getting a gold bail as well I’m not sure yet but someone suggested hoops earrings and I’m going to try that out first.


----------



## Junkenpo

escamillo said:


> So pretty! I’ve been thinking about that style from Gump’s lately but this makes me want to look harder at vintage options.


Thank you! Nearly my whole collection is vintage at this point. I don't ever really look for anything specific, just wait to see what pops up on the auction sites. Haha, it's a hobby and an addiction.  I lucked out on a pair of earrings once. When I cleaned them up, I found a gump's stamp on the underside of earrings.  It wasn't mentioned anywhere in the listing. 

Put it out to the universe what you're looking for and I bet you'll stumble across something eventually. Plus, jade lasts pretty much forever, so you can always reset a cabochon or repurpose beads if you find something pretty that fits your budget. 


BebopOnBlades said:


> Alright, friends. Today, I want to share three bangles. One is grade A, and the other two are almost certainly treated, although not advertised as such.
> 
> I decided to rotate out which bangle I wear with the beginning of a new month, so they'll all get their time to shine. Anyway, the photo of the lone bangle is grade A, the picture with two bangles are the likely-treated pieces. I did a lot of clinking with them and my grade A stuff, and there's a definite difference in the chime, so I don't even know if I'll bother getting them tested. They'll still get worn!


Lone bangle looks great.  Don't you just love the weight of jade on the wrist?  I like how cool and reassuring it feels.  

The other two have a nice bright color. I can see why you were attracted to them. They'll pop against your outfits! 

If you can hear the difference in chime, then I agree, no need to get them tested.  If you get a chance to put them under a blacklight or long and short UV light, I'd be interested in knowing if they glow.


----------



## Icyjade

taohuazi said:


> Thank you for replying! I appreciate the tips! I really love the look of braided bracelets I’m so clumsy I’m so scared that I might break it, maybe I can even look into getting a braided string. I kind of want it to look traditional or not so modern. I was thinking of getting a gold bail as well I’m not sure yet but someone suggested hoops earrings and I’m going to try that out first.


No bail for barrels. You may want to put some gold /diamonds at the sides/rims but bail is not typical for barrels nor needed. Your barrels also look on the heavy side for earrings. Have a look at these examples: 






						Search: 163 results found for "Barrel"
					

Natural Type A jadeite and nephrite. Collection of green, ice white jades of all translucency. Free shipping for all jade pieces, shipped from Singapore.




					www.allaboutjade.com.sg


----------



## SmokieDragon

taohuazi said:


> Hello! Looking for some advice. Recently I’ve been gifted two jade barrels from my mom. She said it was her God’s Mum from back home and she wanted to pass them down to me. She says that her God Mum loved to collect antiques and that I should wear them well. The only thing is I’ve been struggling to style them/find a way to make it look nice. Picture below is them in natural lighting/natural lighting in sun/with flash/indoor lighting. Sometimes when I have to take my ring off I hook it onto my necklace so I don’t lose it.
> 
> I was also wondering if anyone could tell what type of jade it is? Just curious I will still wear it even if it’s not jade/treated for the sentimental aspect but I’ve been going through the jade threads on here and was just curious to learn more about the pieces I’ve been given and hoping to add more to my collection in the future! ^^
> 
> View attachment 5581362


This is how I wear my barrels - just on a gold chain. This barrel originally came on a leather cord as a bracelet. I tried it out as a bracelet just for the photo below. I should try the bracelet look again minus the stacking


----------



## SmokieDragon

Wulu jadeite bracelet in rose gold


----------



## Junkenpo

@SmokieDragon I love how you've styled that bead and your stacks!


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi jadies!  

I came across this in my feed. Which one of you wrote it? haha









						Everything You Need to Know About Jade Engagement Rings
					

Find out everything you need to know about jade gemstones and browse through stunning jade engagement rings.




					www.brides.com


----------



## Alex B

This is my first time here, and while I have other jadeite and nephrite bangles, this one has stolen my heart. It’s so hard to find my size, and with decent texture and a comfortable cut, and look at what I was able to find at a decent price. It’s a Gorgeous white nephrite bangle. MatsAliceJade really doesn’t disappoint! It is not very translucent, and you can tell there’s some structure inside, but it looks so shiny and polished. I love it.


----------



## Junkenpo

Alex B said:


> This is my first time here, and while I have other jadeite and nephrite bangles, this one has stolen my heart. It’s so hard to find my size, and with decent texture and a comfortable cut, and look at what I was able to find at a decent price. It’s a Gorgeous white nephrite bangle. MatsAliceJade really doesn’t disappoint! It is not very translucent, and you can tell there’s some structure inside, but it looks so shiny and polished. I love it.


Welcome and congrats!  It looks great on and will go with many outfits!   We'd love to see your collection.  How long have you been collecting?


----------



## Junkenpo

Also.... someone save me from myself!  I really have too many bead bracelets, but I love this style so much.  I found this one and I need someone else to buy it so I don't pull the trigger.


----------



## Alex B

Omg it’s so beautiful! Just go for it, I’ve got my eyes on another bangle but I’m worried about how legitimate it is. I started only recently, so I don’t have much. I’m waiting for one to be delivered tomorrow, and I’m so excited! However, for right now I have some Xiu Yam bangles (top row) that I bought to gauge my size. One, the one all the way to the left, I still wear frequently because it is such a beautiful and icy green. The bottoms row are my jadeites and nephrite. The only nephrite aside from the one I’m wearing now is the thick white one pictured bottom row left. It’s from allaboutjadecanada. The one in the middle is from ultimate jadeite, it’s a spring bangle, with green and lavender. It was my first one, and it is my most expensive. Although, I don’t wear very often because it has se fingernail bumps and the texture is not so great, so I worry I’ll damage it further. The one to the right is also from matsalicejade, and it is gorgeous but has some stone inside the bangle. I don’t mind it too much, but again worry about durability. I wear it occasionally. I definitely wear my white nephrite bangles the most.


----------



## Alex B

As for jadeite aside from bangles, I’ve got some pendants and rings! The white pendants, (the donut and the dragon pendant) are from mason kay, and got a pretty good price for them. The green rings and pendants (the cucumber/melon, and the leaf) I got from ultimate jadeite) I love them! Especially the leaf pendant. It has the finest texture out of all my collection! You would think it’s glass


----------



## Alex B

As for the bangle arriving tomorrow, it’s this one from allaboutjadecanada on Etsy. It’s got many hairlines, but I don’t mind hairlines as long as it doesn’t influence durability.


----------



## Junkenpo

@Alex B  What a great collection! You have a lovely variety of greens and shapes. That leaf pendant is very finely grained, I can see why you like it.  The way the bale on it twists is something I really enjoy on jewelry.  Did your newest bangle arrive?  How are you liking it? 

I've hit a point where I'm starting to wonder if my collection is getting a bit too large.  I try to rotate my pieces, but I tend to gravitate toward favorites.  I'm not entirely comfortable with the idea of letting any go, but I also feel guilty since I'm not spreading the love equally, haha. 

Here are my bead bracelets. I'm still resisting the auction I posted earlier. 
.
.
.
*First, the twisty link bracelets. 

All together*







*close up 14k links, stone only*






*close up 14k links with stones & pearls alternating, and 1/20 12k GF with stones*






*And then the stretchy bracelets*


----------



## pandapharm

Alex B said:


> Omg it’s so beautiful! Just go for it, I’ve got my eyes on another bangle but I’m worried about how legitimate it is. I started only recently, so I don’t have much. I’m waiting for one to be delivered tomorrow, and I’m so excited! However, for right now I have some Xiu Yam bangles (top row) that I bought to gauge my size. One, the one all the way to the left, I still wear frequently because it is such a beautiful and icy green. The bottoms row are my jadeites and nephrite. The only nephrite aside from the one I’m wearing now is the thick white one pictured bottom row left. It’s from allaboutjadecanada. The one in the middle is from ultimate jadeite, it’s a spring bangle, with green and lavender. It was my first one, and it is my most expensive. Although, I don’t wear very often because it has se fingernail bumps and the texture is not so great, so I worry I’ll damage it further. The one to the right is also from matsalicejade, and it is gorgeous but has some stone inside the bangle. I don’t mind it too much, but again worry about durability. I wear it occasionally. I definitely wear my white nephrite bangles the most.
> 
> View attachment 5594972


What’s the bangle on the top right? I have one that looks very similar - I believe it is white nephrite (mutton fat).


----------



## Alex B

You have such a classic collection! The colors are so diverse, you can wear them with everything! I just got my bangle, and I have to admit, it’s my new favorite. It looks like water on my wrist. It does have a lot of hairlines, but none of them can be felt with the fingernail. It’s so silky smooth, it’s the same texture as my leaf pendant! I have to say, allaboutjadecanada (the one who sold me the bangle) and matsalicejade are becoming my favorite Jadeite sellers. My favorite pieces came from them. And the quality is astounding for the price.


----------



## Alex B

pandapharm said:


> What’s the bangle on the top right? I have one that looks very similar - I believe it is white nephrite (mutton fat).


Actually, that one isn’t either nephrite or jadeite Jade. It’s called Xiu Yan Jade, and from what I’ve researched, it’s mostly serpentine. I originally got that bangle for very cheap to be able to tell my size. I do have two pieces of genuine white nephrite bangles though, and they are my two favorites.


----------



## Alex B

Junkenpo said:


> @Alex B  What a great collection! You have a lovely variety of greens and shapes. That leaf pendant is very finely grained, I can see why you like it.  The way the bale on it twists is something I really enjoy on jewelry.  Did your newest bangle arrive?  How are you liking it?
> 
> I've hit a point where I'm starting to wonder if my collection is getting a bit too large.  I try to rotate my pieces, but I tend to gravitate toward favorites.  I'm not entirely comfortable with the idea of letting any go, but I also feel guilty since I'm not spreading the love equally, haha.
> 
> Here are my bead bracelets. I'm still resisting the auction I posted earlier.
> .
> .
> .
> *First, the twisty link bracelets.
> 
> All together*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *close up 14k links, stone only*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *close up 14k links with stones & pearls alternating, and 1/20 12k GF with stones*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And then the stretchy bracelets*


Another angle on the bangle, it’s just so watery, I’m amazed!


----------



## raptorgrin

Does anyone have a list of "classic" jade carving designs?

Like for bangles, I know about:

- lotus root bangle
- twist/rope bangle
- double dragon with pearl bangle

For pendants/beads:

- interlocking chain links
- pi donut/"peace buckle"
- pixiu?
- barrel bead?
- ruyi?
- bat?

Rings:
- archer thumb ring?

I've been kinda wanting to collect examples of each


----------



## Junkenpo

raptorgrin said:


> Does anyone have a list of "classic" jade carving designs?
> 
> Like for bangles, I know about:
> 
> - lotus root bangle
> - twist/rope bangle
> - double dragon with pearl bangle
> 
> For pendants/beads:
> 
> - interlocking chain links
> - pi donut/"peace buckle"
> - pixiu?
> - barrel bead?
> - ruyi?
> - bat?
> 
> Rings:
> - archer thumb ring?
> 
> I've been kinda wanting to collect examples of each


For any kind of carvings, my favorite is a bat. Bats often come with coins.

My current 24/7 bat bangle also has a fish, lotus pod, ruyi and what could be a dragon or a pixiu.

My favorite pendant is a monkey and ruyi.


----------



## pandapharm

raptorgrin said:


> Does anyone have a list of "classic" jade carving designs?
> 
> Like for bangles, I know about:
> 
> - lotus root bangle
> - twist/rope bangle
> - double dragon with pearl bangle
> 
> For pendants/beads:
> 
> - interlocking chain links
> - pi donut/"peace buckle"
> - pixiu?
> - barrel bead?
> - ruyi?
> - bat?
> 
> Rings:
> - archer thumb ring?
> 
> I've been kinda wanting to collect examples of each


Pitchers
Gourd
Blank slates
Longevity character
Peach
Yuan bao


----------



## Alex B

Guys I just received another bangle. It’s listed as 54x49 and it’s an oval. However, when I got it, there was no way I could possibly fit into it. I measure it with my white nephrite bangle, which is a circle shape, of 50.5. At its widest, my new green bangle is still SMALLER than the nephrite circle bangle. Therefore, there’s no way that my new bangle is a size 54x49. Or did I measure it wrong? I’m just confused. The seller said it was equivalent to a size 52 with a circle bangle, but I don’t think so…. I fit easily into a 52…..


----------



## Alex B

Also, some appreciation for this nephrite bangle, that I call cookies and cream. No cracks, chips, or stone parts. All it has is some larger rough grains on one side that’s barely noticed. It the bangle with the best condition. I didn’t know finding good quality bangles would be so hard before I started collecting


----------



## raptorgrin

pandapharm said:


> Pitchers
> Gourd
> Blank slates
> Longevity character
> Peach
> Yuan bao


Ah, I love the stylized longevity character! Do the blank slates have a traditional meaning associated with them? I think I can picture some I might have seen before


----------



## raptorgrin

Alex B said:


> Guys I just received another bangle. It’s listed as 54x49 and it’s an oval. However, when I got it, there was no way I could possibly fit into it. I measure it with my white nephrite bangle, which is a circle shape, of 50.5. At its widest, my new green bangle is still SMALLER than the nephrite circle bangle. Therefore, there’s no way that my new bangle is a size 54x49. Or did I measure it wrong? I’m just confused. The seller said it was equivalent to a size 52 with a circle bangle, but I don’t think so…. I fit easily into a 52…..
> 
> View attachment 5597529


It looks like they measured wrong. I bought some cheap digital calipers to make it easier to measure my bangles


----------



## raptorgrin

Junkenpo said:


> For any kind of carvings, my favorite is a bat. Bats often come with coins.
> 
> My current 24/7 bat bangle also has a fish, lotus pod, ruyi and what could be a dragon or a pixiu.
> 
> My favorite pendant is a monkey and ruyi.


I think I actually know about the bat motif mainly from your posts, I've been a lurker for a while


----------



## xincinsin

pandapharm said:


> Pitchers
> Gourd
> Blank slates
> Longevity character
> Peach
> Yuan bao


What does the blank slate look like?

The popular motifs usually all have auspicious meaning. I've been looking for a pendant of a bitter gourd as it represents sweetness after surviving hardship.


----------



## pandapharm

xincinsin said:


> What does the blank slate look like?
> 
> The popular motifs usually all have auspicious meaning. I've been looking for a pendant of a bitter gourd as it represents sweetness after surviving hardship.


From the website Jade Fiend


----------



## Junkenpo

Alex B said:


> Guys I just received another bangle. It’s listed as 54x49 and it’s an oval. However, when I got it, there was no way I could possibly fit into it. I measure it with my white nephrite bangle, which is a circle shape, of 50.5. At its widest, my new green bangle is still SMALLER than the nephrite circle bangle. Therefore, there’s no way that my new bangle is a size 54x49. Or did I measure it wrong? I’m just confused. The seller said it was equivalent to a size 52 with a circle bangle, but I don’t think so…. I fit easily into a 52…..


That is quite a size difference!    I had a similar problem in the opposite direction.  I thought I was getting a smaller bangle, and when it arrived, it was much, much larger.  The jade was such good quality though, and a good price.  I had to keep it! It has one of the best chimes in my collection. 


Alex B said:


> Also, some appreciation for this nephrite bangle, that I call cookies and cream. No cracks, chips, or stone parts. All it has is some larger rough grains on one side that’s barely noticed. It the bangle with the best condition. I didn’t know finding good quality bangles would be so hard before I started collecting


Your nephrite is a lovely even color all the way around. It definitely can be a challenge to find them. I'm glad I'm my tastes don't outreach my pocketbook when it comes balancing quality and price. 


raptorgrin said:


> It looks like they measured wrong. I bought some cheap digital calipers to make it easier to measure my bangles


Calipers are a good investment for jade collectors, for sure! 


raptorgrin said:


> I think I actually know about the bat motif mainly from your posts, I've been a lurker for a while


Cool!  I'm always glad when lurkers start posting and interacting.  I like when this thread gets hopping!


pandapharm said:


> From the website Jade Fiend


Thank you for the resource!  I didn't know about the blank slate, and now I have something to add to my collection.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Junkenpo said:


> Also.... someone save me from myself!  I really have too many bead bracelets, but I love this style so much.  I found this one and I need someone else to buy it so I don't pull the trigger.


That's a wonderful treasure that you've unearthed! If you love it, why not?


----------



## SmokieDragon

raptorgrin said:


> Does anyone have a list of "classic" jade carving designs?
> 
> Like for bangles, I know about:
> 
> - lotus root bangle
> - twist/rope bangle
> - double dragon with pearl bangle
> 
> For pendants/beads:
> 
> - interlocking chain links
> - pi donut/"peace buckle"
> - pixiu?
> - barrel bead?
> - ruyi?
> - bat?
> 
> Rings:
> - archer thumb ring?
> 
> I've been kinda wanting to collect examples of each


- Leaf for pendants / bracelets / earrings
- Hulu for pendants / bracelets / earrings / rings
- Ruyi definitely per your list above
- Mystic knot for pendants / earrings
- Barrel bead definitely per your list above


----------



## SmokieDragon

Yellow bangle with orange flowers


----------



## BebopOnBlades

SmokieDragon said:


> Yellow bangle with orange flowers
> 
> View attachment 5598797
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598798
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598799


Ooh, I love a good yellow, and the orange makes it that much better!


----------



## BebopOnBlades

Wearing one of the bangles I got from a seller who advertises pieces as certified grade A, but I have serious doubts. It didn't beat up my wallet too much, so that's good. Maybe I'll get it tested professionally someday, but for now, I do enjoy the colors and will absolutely wear it.


----------



## Junkenpo

SmokieDragon said:


> Yellow bangle with orange flowers


So, so, so, so pretty!  
This is such a bright, cheery bangle. I bet it brings out smiles from everyone. 



BebopOnBlades said:


> Wearing one of the bangles I got from a seller who advertises pieces as certified grade A, but I have serious doubts. It didn't beat up my wallet too much, so that's good. Maybe I'll get it tested professionally someday, but for now, I do enjoy the colors and will absolutely wear it.


 It can be such a letdown to find out that a seller might not be honest, or might not know their own product that well.   If you like it, don't stress too much.  It does have great colors.


----------



## Junkenpo

And for my own bit of good news!

My husband is so nice to me.  He detailed my car today and he found the heart & pearl pendant I lost earlier in the year.  I'm so happy. I haven't taken any new photos of it, but here's a repost to see how nicely it matched with the necklace.  I won't wear them together anymore, it falls off the hook too easily now!


----------



## BebopOnBlades

Junkenpo said:


> And for my own bit of good news!
> 
> My husband is so nice to me.  He detailed my car today and he found the heart & pearl pendant I lost earlier in the year.  I'm so happy. I haven't taken any new photos of it, but here's a repost to see how nicely it matched with the necklace.  I won't wear them together anymore, it falls off the hook too easily now!


Glad you found a lost piece! Those greens really do match super well!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Junkenpo said:


> And for my own bit of good news!
> 
> My husband is so nice to me.  He detailed my car today and he found the heart & pearl pendant I lost earlier in the year.  I'm so happy. I haven't taken any new photos of it, but here's a repost to see how nicely it matched with the necklace.  I won't wear them together anymore, it falls off the hook too easily now!


Yay!! Such a beautiful necklace and pendant!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Junkenpo said:


> So, so, so, so pretty!
> This is such a bright, cheery bangle. I bet it brings out smiles from everyone.


Thanks so much!! I think I’m the only one in my circle who appreciates jadeite. So the smiles are only mine lol


----------



## SmokieDragon

Jadeite hearts bracelet and lavender and green princess round bangle. So glad that I’m finally able to wear this bangle again after losing some weight lol


----------



## iiturtle

Does anyone know the credibility of this lab? http://zjcmtc.com/

I'm looking to buy from Etsy seller YolandaJewelryShop (https://www.etsy.com/au/shop/YolandaJewelryShop) and she said her certificates come from there. She also said she will give full refund if the jade doesn't test as grade-A.

What do people think? Should I trust her?


----------



## Junkenpo

SmokieDragon said:


> Jadeite hearts bracelet and lavender and green princess round bangle. So glad that I’m finally able to wear this bangle again after losing some weight lol


Ah!  love the hearts, i like the 3d-ness of them,  and the lavender is such a calming color.  How encouraging to have some weight loss... I haven't done a good job of reducing my intake, so no weight loss for me yet. sigh. 


iiturtle said:


> Does anyone know the credibility of this lab? http://zjcmtc.com/
> 
> I'm looking to buy from Etsy seller YolandaJewelryShop (https://www.etsy.com/au/shop/YolandaJewelryShop) and she said her certificates come from there. She also said she will give full refund if the jade doesn't test as grade-A.
> 
> What do people think? Should I trust her?



Does the QR code go to the bangle?  I haven't purchased from the shop before, but nothing sets off my alarms looking at the wares, though it is hard to make judgments from photos. As long as she has a good refund policy, then only you can decide if it is worth the chance.  If you do make a purchase, please post your experience in the reliable jade sellers thread.  It will be helpful to let others know how it goes.


----------



## Junkenpo

Here's a close-up of my recovered pendant. I'm wearing it on a regular chain, so I don't have to worry about losing it.  There is a pearl and curlicue on the other side, so it can flip and still look the same.


----------



## nicrob28

mistikat said:


> *The previous discussion was archived due to thread length, please continue here.
> 
> 
> Please remember these rules:
> There is NO advertising on tPF, also no buying, selling or trading.
> Also, please try and keep OFF TOPIC chat to a bare minimum as this thread moves very fast, we have provided a chat thread at the top of the forum!*


----------



## nicrob28

Can someone tell me or identify this Jade? The necklace was recently inherited & no one knows anything about the piece within the family. The necklace is very cool & heavy but I know nothing about jade. I thought you could better see the beads with the light from underneath since the light from above just gave way to many reflections. Each bead is about 13mm+/-  in size & there is around 47-50 beads. I just want to know if further research is even worth my time.
Thanks to all that read &/or reply!
*NicRob*


----------



## Junkenpo

nicrob28 said:


> Can someone tell me or identify this Jade? The necklace was recently inherited & no one knows anything about the piece within the family. The necklace is very cool & heavy but I know nothing about jade. I thought you could better see the beads with the light from underneath since the light from above just gave way to many reflections. Each bead is about 13mm+/-  in size & there is around 47-50 beads. I just want to know if further research is even worth my time.
> Thanks to all that read &/or reply!
> *NicRob*


Hi nicrob28, from the pictures you posted, it is impossible for us to tell with any certainty what kind of beads you have. What do they look like under natural sunlight?  They could be glass, nephrite, aventurine, serpentine, jadeite or dyed quartz. If you live in the USA, then you could send them in to GIA or Mason-Kay for testing.

One quick thing you might do is to place the beads under UV light (blacklight). If the beads glow, then they're probably _not_ jadeite or are possibly treated jadeite, or still, might be some other stone.


----------



## szuszuszu

SmokieDragon said:


> Jadeite hearts bracelet and lavender and green princess round bangle. So glad that I’m finally able to wear this bangle again after losing some weight lol
> 
> View attachment 5603024


Love the strong lavender colour on this bangle here. Have you posted pics of it in other lighting before? It's mesmerising


----------



## SmokieDragon

szuszuszu said:


> Love the strong lavender colour on this bangle here. Have you posted pics of it in other lighting before? It's mesmerising


Thanks! May not have posted that many pics of it. Here’s one outdoors while at lunch the other day and sticking my arm into the areas where the sun shone


----------



## Junkenpo

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks! May not have posted that many pics of it. Here’s one outdoors while at lunch the other day and sticking my arm into the areas where the sun shone


Ahhh!  So pretty.  This is such a great stack.  Plus, it also shows how much different lighting situations can affect how jade looks.


----------



## Junkenpo

@nicrob28 's and SmokieDragon's posts got me thinking about lighting, so I hauled out some of my green jade jewelry and a flashlight.  This is all terrible indoor lighting and with a flashlight... not sure at what power the flashlight is, it's my husband's. 

Here is the shot of the jewelry I took out.  The rosary was a gift from my son when he was really little. He was with my mother and saw it and he knew how much I like beads, so he got my mom to get it so he could give it to me. I doubt it's stone, more likely it's glass. I also think it's neat how the bottom bracelet and middle bracelet look sooo dark in the photo.  Normally the bottom one is a brighter green and the middle one is a mellow blue-green.  I've posted them here before.


----------



## Junkenpo

Here's the rosary - weighty and cold, probably glass. Sentimental value only.





.
.
.
Here's the big cab men's ring - grade A jadeite.  I couldn't get a good pic of the little ring, though that one is a Ming's and grade A jadeite as well. If I were ever going to sell them or hand them down in the family as an heirloom, it would probably be worth it to get them certificated. 





.
.
.
Aventurine and pearl bracelet, vintage.





.
.
.
The middle bracelet - grade A jadeite.  I think the flashlight's light is more yellow than white, which really brings out the green in jadeite. It is a much cooler bluey-green in natural light. 





.
.
.
The bottom bracelet  - untreated nephrite.  This was sold to me as a Gump's bracelet, though there are no Gump's marks.  The quality of the stone is high. I will probably get this certificated at some point, too. 





.
.
.
And lastly, the earrings - most likely treated jade. Sentimental value for me because of who gifted them. They definitely do  not know about jade grades and treatment.


----------



## szuszuszu

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks! May not have posted that many pics of it. Here’s one outdoors while at lunch the other day and sticking my arm into the areas where the sun shone
> 
> View attachment 5606225
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606226
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606227


Lovely stack indeed. Here the icy hearts bracelet is so beautiful in the light. You have a beautiful jewelry collection


----------



## szuszuszu

Junkenpo said:


> @nicrob28 's and SmokieDragon's posts got me thinking about lighting, so I hauled out some of my green jade jewelry and a flashlight.  This is all terrible indoor lighting and with a flashlight... not sure at what power the flashlight is, it's my husband's.
> 
> Here is the shot of the jewelry I took out.  The rosary was a gift from my son when he was really little. He was with my mother and saw it and he knew how much I like beads, so he got my mom to get it so he could give it to me. I doubt it's stone, more likely it's glass. I also think it's neat how the bottom bracelet and middle bracelet look sooo dark in the photo.  Normally the bottom one is a brighter green and the middle one is a mellow blue-green.  I've posted them here before.


Junkenpo, your beads collection is gorgeous. Love that you don’t need to restring these beaded bracelets.


----------



## Mikipearlfan

szuszuszu said:


> Junkenpo, your beads collection is gorgeous. Love that you don’t need to restring these beaded bracelets.


I really like how you have styled your beads. Especially the bracelet. Going to have to try that one out for sure!


----------



## Alex B

Love this match up


----------



## iiturtle

Junkenpo said:


> Does the QR code go to the bangle?  I haven't purchased from the shop before, but nothing sets off my alarms looking at the wares, though it is hard to make judgments from photos. As long as she has a good refund policy, then only you can decide if it is worth the chance.  If you do make a purchase, please post your experience in the reliable jade sellers thread.  It will be helpful to let others know how it goes.


Thanks Junkenpo! The QR code does go to the pendant, but I have decided to not purchase it. If someone does purchase from them, I would love to hear their experience as well!


----------



## Junkenpo

szuszuszu said:


> Junkenpo, your beads collection is gorgeous. Love that you don’t need to restring these beaded bracelets.


Thank you!

I have one bracelet in this style that needs repair, but I haven't looked around for a jeweler yet.  I keep getting distracted with the next shiny thing!


Mikipearlfan said:


> I really like how you have styled your beads. Especially the bracelet. Going to have to try that one out for sure!


Beads are so much fun to style! Even with other stones besides jade, though jade is my favorite. 


Alex B said:


> Love this match up


That looks great!  Very soft and romantic feel to it; a nice calming match. 


iiturtle said:


> Thanks Junkenpo! The QR code does go to the pendant, but I have decided to not purchase it. If someone does purchase from them, I would love to hear their experience as well!


It's always best to trust that little voice.  If you don't feel that pull enough to pull the trigger, sometimes more time is needed to think it over, or it is still looking for its wearer.  Fingers crossed that someone is inspired!  I wound up favoriting some things from the seller to think over.


----------



## Junkenpo

Okie dokie... I keep stumbling upon bracelets in this style, but I'm trying to be good.  Since I already have one like this, and recently added the one with the alternating pearls, I figured I share it with anyone else on this thread who might be looking for a bracelet in the same style.  It looks like it might be nephrite. The beads don't look like they are as translucent as mine, but they are still a nice green, and it is hard to tell exactly from photos. Lighting is tricky.   

This auction is not my bracelet, I'm not the seller. LINK  I've never bought jade from this seller, so please do your due diligence.  It looks like they have a mix of jadeite, nephrite, and some look like they could be treated. Ask all your  questions before pulling the trigger. 

Repost of my bracelets for inspiration:


----------



## BebopOnBlades

Junkenpo said:


> Okie dokie... I keep stumbling upon bracelets in this style, but I'm trying to be good.  Since I already have one like this, and recently added the one with the alternating pearls, I figured I share it with anyone else on this thread who might be looking for a bracelet in the same style.  It looks like it might be nephrite. The beads don't look like they are as translucent as mine, but they are still a nice green, and it is hard to tell exactly from photos. Lighting is tricky.
> 
> This auction is not my bracelet, I'm not the seller. LINK  I've never bought jade from this seller, so please do your due diligence.  It looks like they have a mix of jadeite, nephrite, and some look like they could be treated. Ask all your  questions before pulling the trigger.
> 
> Repost of my bracelets for inspiration:


Very tempting listing! I have to be good and leave it alone, but your pictures of similar style bracelets paired with your smokey bangle makes me want to seek out a setup like yours! And to think that at the beginning of my jade bangle journey, I thought I'd be content with just having ONE....


----------



## Alex B

Junkenpo said:


> Okie dokie... I keep stumbling upon bracelets in this style, but I'm trying to be good.  Since I already have one like this, and recently added the one with the alternating pearls, I figured I share it with anyone else on this thread who might be looking for a bracelet in the same style.  It looks like it might be nephrite. The beads don't look like they are as translucent as mine, but they are still a nice green, and it is hard to tell exactly from photos. Lighting is tricky.
> 
> This auction is not my bracelet, I'm not the seller. LINK  I've never bought jade from this seller, so please do your due diligence.  It looks like they have a mix of jadeite, nephrite, and some look like they could be treated. Ask all your  questions before pulling the trigger.
> 
> Repost of my bracelets for inspiration:


Omg it’s gorgeous. I’m so tempted….


----------



## Alex B

Quick question everyone. How do you guys deal with possible damage to your bangles? I try to minimize contact with other things, but sometimes it’s inevitable that they bang on something like my desk or a chair. I check it to make sure there are no scratches or cracks, but I don’t know if I’m justified in being so worried, or unreasonably paranoid. (It’s worse because my desk is glass…. But my bangle has survived unscathed so far….) like, have your bangles been ok being bumped into glaaa for an extended period of time? Thanks.


----------



## hepd09

Has anyone had any experience with Bakikalla Jewelry for buying jade? How about Yokdee or Teal and Olive? Please let me know. I am still on the hunt for a good peice, although I will likely get a pendent or earrings before a bangle. I look forward to hearing your thoughts. Thanks. 
​


----------



## Junkenpo

hepd09 said:


> Has anyone had any experience with Bakikalla Jewelry for buying jade? How about Yokdee or Teal and Olive? Please let me know. I am still on the hunt for a good peice, although I will likely get a pendent or earrings before a bangle. I look forward to hearing your thoughts. Thanks.
> ​


Hi, I haven't done any business with those sellers, though I've seen them mentioned on the Reputable Jade Sellers thread.  I'd recommend skimming or doing a search in that thread to see what other jadies' experiences have been like.  And whenever you get something, come back here and post beauty shots and modeling pics, please!


----------



## Junkenpo

Alex B said:


> Quick question everyone. How do you guys deal with possible damage to your bangles? I try to minimize contact with other things, but sometimes it’s inevitable that they bang on something like my desk or a chair. I check it to make sure there are no scratches or cracks, but I don’t know if I’m justified in being so worried, or unreasonably paranoid. (It’s worse because my desk is glass…. But my bangle has survived unscathed so far….) like, have your bangles been ok being bumped into glaaa for an extended period of time? Thanks.



I think I worried more when I was still early in my jade wearing.  I'm pretty klutzy, so I'm always knocking into things, but jade is sturdy. Best I can suggest is if you are working, try to push the bangle up as far as it will go so it sticks and you're less likely to hit it on things.  That's easier to do with D shapes than princess shapes though. 

Currently, 2 years of 24/7 with my black carved on my non-dominant arm and she's still in great shape despite all the hits.  I wore my most expensive princess bangle, Smoke, for 5 years of 24/7 on my dominant hand, and she survived it all, too.  

Repost pics of Smoke


----------



## SmokieDragon

hepd09 said:


> Has anyone had any experience with Bakikalla Jewelry for buying jade? How about Yokdee or Teal and Olive? Please let me know. I am still on the hunt for a good peice, although I will likely get a pendent or earrings before a bangle. I look forward to hearing your thoughts. Thanks.
> ​


I’ve bought many pieces from Yok Dee ie a few bangles, customised rings, earrings and pendants. She’s a good person to work with. The lavender and green bangle I’m currently wearing is from Yok Dee


----------



## hepd09

Junkenpo said:


> Hi, I haven't done any business with those sellers, though I've seen them mentioned on the Reputable Jade Sellers thread.  I'd recommend skimming or doing a search in that thread to see what other jadies' experiences have been like.  And whenever you get something, come back here and post beauty shots and modeling pics, please!


thank you!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Lavender interlock jadeite bracelet and lavender and green jadeite bangle


----------



## Neutralman

Hello wonderful Jade experts of this forum.  Could anyone give a guess as to whether this piece is dyed? It was sold to me as a vintage piece.  Thanks!


----------



## Junkenpo

Neutralman said:


> Hello wonderful Jade experts of this forum.  Could anyone give a guess as to whether this piece is dyed? It was sold to me as a vintage piece.  Thanks!


Hi and welcome to the thread!

While it is nearly impossible to tell for sure from a single picture if jade has been treated, there are some things a person can do at home to protect themselves.  The first thing is to familiarize themselves with generally acceptable prices for the color/translucency of the jade they want. Does the seller's asking price match market prices or is it "too good to pass up?"  It is definitely possible to find bargains, but usually not from someone who sells jade as a majority of their business.  If the seller does sell jade regularly, do they provide a certificate from a reputable testing company?  Do they clearly delineate any treated jade from Grade A jade? The next thing is to make sure the seller has a generous return policy - especially a guaranteed return if it is sold as A jade but later is proven to be treated.

If you have the jade already, does it feel cool to the touch and weighty in your hands?  You can try bringing it into a dark room and shining a long wave and short wave UV light on it.  If the whole thing glows, it is probably dyed or injected. If it glows sporadically in the cracks, it might just be wax reflecting the UV.  You can also try a specific gravity test. Jadeite's specific gravity is around 3.3. If it is too much higher or lower, it might be treated or be some other stone.

If the jade has a polished surface, look with a jeweler's loupe for spider-webby connected pores and lines - this might indicate bleaching.

Jadeite comes in so many colors and textures... the only way to be 100% sure is to have it tested by a trusted company.  In the USA, GIA and Mason-Kay are recommended.


----------



## Alex B

Now that I've finally received my princess round cut bangles, I feel it's time to post my entire collection. It's modest, and none of my bangles are mouthwatering quality. Either they have very good color, or very good texture, none have both lol. Either way, I love them no matter what. Also, please forgive the nails... they're not dirty, it just that after painting them so many times, the color never really fades anymore until I cut them again. (I'm going to post each bangle one by one, and not in a single thread, because I don't quite yet know how to do that , sorry in advance)

Here's the first one. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
I'm not quite sure what to name this one. It's from Unijade. It doesn't have the best texture or polish. In fact, it's supposed to be round slim princess cut, but there's some flat areas where they should be round. In any case It's an interesting bangle, and the green mossy spot is just adorable. My brother thinks I should name it Weiss, lol. Here are some more pictures of possibly Weiss.


----------



## Alex B

My next bangle is probably my saddest purchase. Not because it's bad quality, or because the bangle is cracked or chipped, but because the size was completely wrong. From Matsalicejade, it was listed as a 51 mm bangle, which I fit into easily, but when I got it, it was much smaller. No way I could fit into it. I estimate it's a size 45, or smaller. I don't know what to do with it. If anyone has any ideas on how to use this bangle, I'd be happy for any suggestions.


----------



## szuszuszu

Oh


SmokieDragon said:


> I’ve bought many pieces from Yok Dee ie a few bangles, customised rings, earrings and pendants. She’s a good person to work with. The lavender and green bangle I’m currently wearing is from Yok Dee
> 
> View attachment 5611508


 Oh my! Look at that gorgeous blue jadiete bracelet. It’s so watery / glassy. Lovely lavender and green bangle too. I really admire your lovely collection SD . Wear them in good health.


----------



## szuszuszu




----------



## szuszuszu

Currently wearing these two bangles for some time now. Just happen to be admiring them in the late afternoon light today.


----------



## Alex B

szuszuszu said:


> View attachment 5617191
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617192
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617193


The green one is absolutely mesmerizing. I’ve been looking for a bangle like this for a while, but I want it in princess cut  So pretty!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Alex B said:


> My next bangle is probably my saddest purchase. Not because it's bad quality, or because the bangle is cracked or chipped, but because the size was completely wrong. From Matsalicejade, it was listed as a 51 mm bangle, which I fit into easily, but when I got it, it was much smaller. No way I could fit into it. I estimate it's a size 45, or smaller. I don't know what to do with it. If anyone has any ideas on how to use this bangle, I'd be happy for any suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616957
> View attachment 5616958
> View attachment 5616959
> View attachment 5616960


Oh, matsalice has stated that she offers returns within a month of acquiring the item so you could just tell her your problem and she'll likely give you an option of a refund or switch out another bangle from her store. If that's not possible then you can turn it into a clasp bangle.


----------



## Junkenpo

Alex B said:


> Now that I've finally received my princess round cut bangles, I feel it's time to post my entire collection. It's modest, and none of my bangles are mouthwatering quality. Either they have very good color, or very good texture, none have both lol. Either way, I love them no matter what. Also, please forgive the nails... they're not dirty, it just that after painting them so many times, the color never really fades anymore until I cut them again. (I'm going to post each bangle one by one, and not in a single thread, because I don't quite yet know how to do that , sorry in advance)
> 
> Here's the first one. I'm not quite sure what to name this one. It's from Unijade. It doesn't have the best texture or polish. In fact, it's supposed to be round slim princess cut, but there's some flat areas where they should be round. In any case It's an interesting bangle, and the green mossy spot is just adorable. My brother thinks I should name it Weiss, lol. Here are some more pictures of possibly Weiss.


Lovely bangle!  Slim bangles are easy to wear because they are so much lighter but stronger than they look.  White with floating flowers are my favorite style of jade bangle. 


Alex B said:


> My next bangle is probably my saddest purchase. Not because it's bad quality, or because the bangle is cracked or chipped, but because the size was completely wrong. From Matsalicejade, it was listed as a 51 mm bangle, which I fit into easily, but when I got it, it was much smaller. No way I could fit into it. I estimate it's a size 45, or smaller. I don't know what to do with it. If anyone has any ideas on how to use this bangle, I'd be happy for any suggestions.


You should ask if you can exchange it for another one, or if you can send it back for credit if it is past the return deadline.  I think most sellers like to be reasonably accommodating, especially when they know there is a likelihood for repeat business.  If it could survive being cut, you could also look into finding a jeweler to cut and hinge it.  Color-wise, I think it would look good with a rose gold or white gold or sterling silver setting. I know some folks are against deliberately breaking a bangle but I'm pretty sure we had a poster on an earlier thread get a bangle sliced with the intention of turning it into a hinged bangle. 


szuszuszu said:


> Currently wearing these two bangles for some time now. Just happen to be admiring them in the late afternoon light today.


So pretty! That lavender blue looks like it has an interesting shape, and the color is so cool.  The green one has a yummy jelly ice quality to it. I love how the light shines through them.


----------



## szuszuszu

Alex B said:


> The green one is absolutely mesmerizing. I’ve been looking for a bangle like this for a while, but I want it in princess cut  So pretty!


Thanks Alex B, I too have yet to find a princess cut one that I really want. I purchased the green one for it’s texture and transparency/ glow despite the colour roots/lines. No regrets. It is my smallest sized bangle, and I love the fit. I find my bigger ones move around and tend to hit things more. I’m sure you’ll enjoy the process of looking for your ideal princess bangle. Jadeite gives us just too many beautiful options to stop at a few


----------



## szuszuszu

Junkenpo said:


> Lovely bangle!  Slim bangles are easy to wear because they are so much lighter but stronger than they look.  White with floating flowers are my favorite style of jade bangle.
> 
> You should ask if you can exchange it for another one, or if you can send it back for credit if it is past the return deadline.  I think most sellers like to be reasonably accommodating, especially when they know there is a likelihood for repeat business.  If it could survive being cut, you could also look into finding a jeweler to cut and hinge it.  Color-wise, I think it would look good with a rose gold or white gold or sterling silver setting. I know some folks are against deliberately breaking a bangle but I'm pretty sure we had a poster on an earlier thread get a bangle sliced with the intention of turning it into a hinged bangle.
> 
> So pretty! That lavender blue looks like it has an interesting shape, and the color is so cool.  The green one has a yummy jelly ice quality to it. I love how the light shines through them.


Thank you Junkenpo. This bangle is very thin (I think 4mm in thickness). My thinnest bangle. However, it is much stronger than I expected. I can see through it and love seeing the icy texture on some parts. I have a tendency to appreciate my bangles more the longer I wear them as I can see them in different lightings. Love jadeites and nephrites too. I enjoy seeing your collection each time you share them. Love seeing other members share their collection here too.


----------



## xincinsin

I bought this today: a statement necklace, choker length, that features a large Hetian jade carving. Not sure when I'll wear it as it's too in-your-face for the office.


----------



## Junkenpo

xincinsin said:


> I bought this today: a statement necklace, choker length, that features a large Hetian jade carving. Not sure when I'll wear it as it's too in-your-face for the office.


Wow!  Fabulous statement! Is the main flower several pieces or one carved piece?  Super cool looking, is it heavy?


----------



## AJadecent Angle

xincinsin said:


> I bought this today: a statement necklace, choker length, that features a large Hetian jade carving. Not sure when I'll wear it as it's too in-your-face for the office.
> View attachment 5618639


Looks really pretty for brunch, or for formal/casual parties with it's earthy colors!


----------



## xincinsin

Junkenpo said:


> Wow!  Fabulous statement! Is the main flower several pieces or one carved piece?  Super cool looking, is it heavy?


The main flower is one single piece of carving. It is heavy but manageable because the collar/choker length means that the weight is not dragging on your neck.


AJadecent Angle said:


> Looks really pretty for brunch, or for formal/casual parties with it's earthy colors!


Unfortunately I'm a workaholic who practically lives in the office 
The only two events in my calendar at the moment are 
(1) a memorial service for a relative who died a year ago - not an occasion to debut this 
(2) a casual-wear wedding - and when I say casual, I mean the only persons decked out in finery will be the bride and groom, and the bridal party. All guests will be "informal" to the point where I think this necklace would be OTT. 

Maybe next Lunar New Year  

The designer specializes in quite elaborate jade necklace designs.








						Vincent Ku (@vincentkukm) • Instagram photos and videos
					

396 Followers, 201 Following, 9,192 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Vincent Ku (@vincentkukm)




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Alex B said:


> I was suggest the same thing as AA and JKP. Alice takes returns with no problem at all


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Good Day Jadies 
I haven’t posted in so long but I have to share my latest purchased that was delivered to me today. There has been an influx of vintage stores opening in our downtown area and I visited all of them over a two day period. Just when I gave up on finding the last one and headed to get my addiction for lunch (a poke bowl ) there it was. I was so excited being the vintage addict I am. Anywho I slowly eyed up everything, making sure I don’t miss a thing, because I really wanted a place to store my bangles and other lovelies. They had soooo much to see and then I found her, no name yet but she is a vintage silverware chest and I adore her. She is perfect


----------



## Junkenpo

Cyanide Rose said:


> Good Day Jadies
> I haven’t posted in so long but I have to share my latest purchased that was delivered to me today. There has been an influx of vintage stores opening in our downtown area and I visited all of them over a two day period. Just when I gave up on finding the last one and headed to get my addiction for lunch (a poke bowl ) there it was. I was so excited being the vintage addict I am. Anywho I slowly eyed up everything, making sure I don’t miss a thing, because I really wanted a place to store my bangles and other lovelies. They had soooo much to see and then I found her, no name yet but she is a vintage silverware chest and I adore her. She is perfect


That is a gorgeous chest!  Is it lined or padded on the inside? Or will you be adding it in yourself? Little organizers and the like?  I totally wish I had room for something like this!


----------



## xincinsin

Cyanide Rose said:


> Good Day Jadies
> I haven’t posted in so long but I have to share my latest purchased that was delivered to me today. There has been an influx of vintage stores opening in our downtown area and I visited all of them over a two day period. Just when I gave up on finding the last one and headed to get my addiction for lunch (a poke bowl ) there it was. I was so excited being the vintage addict I am. Anywho I slowly eyed up everything, making sure I don’t miss a thing, because I really wanted a place to store my bangles and other lovelies. They had soooo much to see and then I found her, no name yet but she is a vintage silverware chest and I adore her. She is perfect
> 
> View attachment 5619487
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619488


Lovely piece! Is it rosewood?


----------



## SmokieDragon

szuszuszu said:


> Oh
> 
> Oh my! Look at that gorgeous blue jadiete bracelet. It’s so watery / glassy. Lovely lavender and green bangle too. I really admire your lovely collection SD . Wear them in good health.


Thanks so much!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

szuszuszu said:


> View attachment 5617191
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617192
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617193


They’re both so beautiful!!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Junkenpo said:


> That is a gorgeous chest!  Is it lined or padded on the inside? Or will you be adding it in yourself? Little organizers and the like?  I totally wish I had room for something like this!


Thanks JKP  The drawers are lined with felt but I’m definitely going to add to it. I’m making little padded squares dividers to separate my bangles. We have built this house five years ago and I really haven’t decorated much, so now I’m finally working on my office


----------



## Cyanide Rose

xincinsin said:


> Lovely piece! Is it rosewood?


Hi xincinsin, Thanks so much. I wish I knew  I have no clue. I am so terrible when it comes to those things.


----------



## xincinsin

Cyanide Rose said:


> Good Day Jadies
> I haven’t posted in so long but I have to share my latest purchased that was delivered to me today. There has been an influx of vintage stores opening in our downtown area and I visited all of them over a two day period. Just when I gave up on finding the last one and headed to get my addiction for lunch (a poke bowl ) there it was. I was so excited being the vintage addict I am. Anywho I slowly eyed up everything, making sure I don’t miss a thing, because I really wanted a place to store my bangles and other lovelies. They had soooo much to see and then I found her, no name yet but she is a vintage silverware chest and I adore her. She is perfect
> 
> View attachment 5619487
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619488


Info on the carved design for you, @Cyanide Rose 
*Chinese symbol 寿 – shòu (longevity, “long life”)*​Shou is the Chinese symbol of long life. Long life also means good health which all of us wish for.
Artistic rendition in a brooch and on printed art.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

xincinsin said:


> Info on the carved design for you, @Cyanide Rose
> *Chinese symbol 寿 – shòu (longevity, “long life”)*​Shou is the Chinese symbol of long life. Long life also means good health which all of us wish for.
> Artistic rendition in a brooch and on printed art.


Thank you so much  I appreciate you sharing that information with me. I have a white nephrite necklace with this same symbol and I adore them. Now I know what the symbol means. Thanks so much again


----------



## Alex B

My next bangle is one of my absolute favorites, and one that I have not removed since I got it. It is a slim princess round cut bangle. it is 51 mm. It is so freeing to be able to wear a lighter bangle. It is such a gorgeous mix of greens. For that reason, I named it Matcha. Additionally, it is not as expensive as my best quality bangle, so I feel less fear wearing it. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




The texture is not the best, but just good enough where it looks and feels smooth.


----------



## Junkenpo

Alex B said:


> My next bangle is one of my absolute favorites, and one that I have not removed since I got it. It is a slim princess round cut bangle. it is 51 mm. It is so freeing to be able to wear a lighter bangle. It is such a gorgeous mix of greens. For that reason, I named it Matcha. Additionally, it is not as expensive as my best quality bangle, so I feel less fear wearing it.





Alex B said:


> The texture is not the best, but just good enough where it looks and feels smooth.


Ahhhh!!  Congratulations! Matcha looks so nice on you!  I agree on the mix of greens... it adds interest for the eye and the greens are very soothing to look at.  Slim bangles are comfy and in a princess cut, they are definitely stronger than they look. 

I feel like this with my First Princess.  She's not my best quality bangle; she's very opaque but is fine-grained and I like the soothing green and subtle white mix.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Quite a few posts back, I wrote of how princess round bangles are uncomfortable for me. Well, after wearing my current lavender and green one for about 4 weeks, I started to notice that it just stays in place peacefully on my wrist and it feels so comfortable!! Wow!! Amazing change of opinion haha


----------



## Icyjade

SmokieDragon said:


> Quite a few posts back, I wrote of how princess round bangles are uncomfortable for me. Well, after wearing my current lavender and green one for about 4 weeks, I started to notice that it just stays in place peacefully on my wrist and it feels so comfortable!! Wow!! Amazing change of opinion haha
> 
> View attachment 5627919


Curious if you have a stronger preference for Ds or rounds now? 

Asked my jeweler to reset a lavender cab that was in a small plain halo into a pendant to match another ring:


----------



## SmokieDragon

Icyjade said:


> Curious if you have a stronger preference for Ds or rounds now?
> 
> Asked my jeweler to reset a lavender cab that was in a small plain halo into a pendant to match another ring:
> 
> View attachment 5627920


OMG!! That pendant and ring are TDF!! Amazing work by the jeweler!!

I think somehow Ds will always be on my radar as that seems to be the most common cut. But I do love how these princess rounds can fit so well and not leave a line in my arm haha


----------



## Icyjade

SmokieDragon said:


> OMG!! That pendant and ring are TDF!! Amazing work by the jeweler!!


Thank you! 



SmokieDragon said:


> I think somehow Ds will always be on my radar as that seems to be the most common cut. But I do love how these princess rounds can fit so well and not leave a line in my arm haha


So D’s will always leave a line? Does it ever not leave a line? Cos that’s one of the things that really bugs me about wearing D’s - leave lines on my arms. The other is that there is more skin to bangle contact (vs rounds) and it just feels more uncomfortable/sticky in the tropical weather.


----------



## Alex B

Junkenpo said:


> Ahhhh!!  Congratulations! Matcha looks so nice on you!  I agree on the mix of greens... it adds interest for the eye and the greens are very soothing to look at.  Slim bangles are comfy and in a princess cut, they are definitely stronger than they look.
> 
> I feel like this with my First Princess.  She's not my best quality bangle; she's very opaque but is fine-grained and I like the soothing green and subtle white mix.


Thank you very much! It’s my second princess cut, and I can’t imagine going back! By far the most comfortable cut of bangle for me. I still have it on. I think I have a new daily. I’m still searching for that delicious jelly like fine texture chubby princess, but I simply haven’t found any. Andddd is so hard because there are ALOT of D cut bangles that I’m slobbering over, but I know I will always prefer a different cut. Quick question, I posted a copy of a certificate for a bangle I want to purchase, on the reputable jadeite sellers thread. No one answered. Which labs are reputable. Can I post a copy of the certificate here and the name of the seller? I just don’t know where to post my question. Thank you.


----------



## Alex B

SmokieDragon said:


> Quite a few posts back, I wrote of how princess round bangles are uncomfortable for me. Well, after wearing my current lavender and green one for about 4 weeks, I started to notice that it just stays in place peacefully on my wrist and it feels so comfortable!! Wow!! Amazing change of opinion haha
> 
> View attachment 5627919


I love this bangle! I think princess cut bangles are u comfortable when they’re are larger than normal. For example, I have one I never wear because it’s 54 mm. It fits me, and it won’t come off, but neither is it tight, and travels a lot of my forearm. For some reason that is my most comfortable bangle. I think princess cuts just have to be smaller than normal.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Icyjade said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> So D’s will always leave a line? Does it ever not leave a line? Cos that’s one of the things that really bugs me about wearing D’s - leave lines on my arms. The other is that there is more skin to bangle contact (vs rounds) and it just feels more uncomfortable/sticky in the tropical weather.


Now this is a good question about the lines. I think some D bangles (I can recall 1 that I have from UJ) that has beveled edges. So it feels more comfortable. Can’t recall tho if that leaves a line. I do recall tho that quite a number of my Ds leave lines but I wasn’t bothered before since I felt princess rounds were uncomfortable before. Now I have to reassess. Having said that, I still found the Ds comfy just that they left lines


----------



## SmokieDragon

Alex B said:


> I love this bangle! I think princess cut bangles are u comfortable when there are larger than normal. For example, I have one I never wear because it’s 54 mm. It fits me, and it won’t come off, but neither is it tight, and travels a lot of my forearm. For some reason that is my most comfortable bangle. I think princess cuts just have to be smaller than normal.


Thanks so much! That’s true that princesses have to be smaller eg I’m a 57mm when it comes to D cuts so I need a 56mm princess round


----------



## Icyjade

SmokieDragon said:


> Now this is a good question about the lines. I think some D bangles (I can recall 1 that I have from UJ) that has beveled edges. So it feels more comfortable. Can’t recall tho if that leaves a line. I do recall tho that quite a number of my Ds leave lines but I wasn’t bothered before since I felt princess rounds were uncomfortable before. Now I have to reassess. Having said that, I still found the Ds comfy just that they left lines


I pass up on a lot of D bangles… but no choice as I’ve not found Ds to be comfy personally and I’ve always wondered if it’s just me. I can wear really small princesses and still feel ok.


----------



## Tempo

Never say never! Jewelry made of jade has not been one of my biggest preferences yet………..but then I stumbled across these two beauties and it happened. Although only a small portion of these earrings are jade and the largest stones are a chalcedony, the mix of that very chalcedony, jade, white gold and diamonds made these earrings somehow special to me. In other words - I couldn't resist!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Tempo said:


> Never say never! Jewelry made of jade has not been one of my biggest preferences yet………..but then I stumbled across these two beauties and it happened. Although only a small portion of these earrings are jade and the largest stones are a chalcedony, the mix of that very chalcedony, jade, white gold and diamonds made these earrings somehow special to me. In other words - I couldn't resist!
> 
> View attachment 5628598


Those are srunning earrings!  They’ll look great against your dark hair.


----------



## moneymeister

hepd09 said:


> thank you!


 Hi Hepdog, I have also had good experience with Yokdee. I also had a certificate made for this leaf (Nan Yang), so I am sure about this seller.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Tempo said:


> Never say never! Jewelry made of jade has not been one of my biggest preferences yet………..but then I stumbled across these two beauties and it happened. Although only a small portion of these earrings are jade and the largest stones are a chalcedony, the mix of that very chalcedony, jade, white gold and diamonds made these earrings somehow special to me. In other words - I couldn't resist!
> 
> View attachment 5628598


And I am drooling here! The jade combo in your earrings is called the interlock. As lifted from the description of another pair of interlock earrings on a website, "The circles are a symbol of eternity, with no beginning or end." Interlocks like this are magnificent because each interlock is carved from a single piece of jadeite. Congrats on a beautiful find!!!


----------



## Tempo

SmokieDragon said:


> And I am drooling here! The jade combo in your earrings is called the interlock. As lifted from the description of another pair of interlock earrings on a website, "The circles are a symbol of eternity, with no beginning or end." Interlocks like this are magnificent because each interlock is carved from a single piece of jadeite. Congrats on a beautiful find!!!


Thanks and thank you for the explanation. You never stop learning. I was wondering how they do it, the two rings hanging inside each other. Well, that justifies the price a little!


----------



## Icyjade

Tempo said:


> Thanks and thank you for the explanation. You never stop learning. I was wondering how they do it, the two rings hanging inside each other. Well, that justifies the price a little!


They have entire bracelets and necklaces like that too. Here is mine:





How they are carved from a single piece of jade:


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I just  Dendrites for a splash of variety. I polished this one with zam yesterday and it came out perfect. I don’t like super shiny or dull, especially for nephrite bangles. So I’m happy  Have a blessed weekend Jadies


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi jadies! 

I hope everyone is having a happy Saturday!  I love all the pics that have been posted.  I have something new-to-me to share soon, but I haven't taken pictures yet.  Be back later this afternoon!


----------



## oranGetRee

Sharing hub late grandma jade bracelet gifted to me.  
Sent it for plating and cleaning recently. Now it's sparkling beautifully.


----------



## Junkenpo

oranGetRee said:


> Sharing hub late grandma jade bracelet gifted to me.
> Sent it for plating and cleaning recently. Now it's sparkling beautifully.


Very pretty!  I love green and gold together.  The froggies and coins and gems look great in the rich gold.


----------



## Junkenpo

Here's my new-to-me necklace. Nephrite beads and 14k yellow gold links... it's not quite my style with the longer bars in between the twisty loops, but I thought it would make a nice match for my bracelets. The nephrite is on par quality-wise with the pearl/nephrite bracelet, but still not as green-glassy-clear as the larger Gump's beads.  

In the shade






Outside (you can see the reflection of my phone and the sky, haha)





More direct morning sun





Late afternoon sun


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Junkenpo said:


> Here's my new-to-me necklace. Nephrite beads and 14k yellow gold links... it's not quite my style with the longer bars in between the twisty loops, but I thought it would make a nice match for my bracelets. The nephrite is on par quality-wise with the pearl/nephrite bracelet, but still not as green-glassy-clear as the larger Gump's beads.
> 
> In the shade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside (you can see the reflection of my phone and the sky, haha)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More direct morning sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Late afternoon sun


They are gorgeous


----------



## Cyanide Rose

oranGetRee said:


> Sharing hub late grandma jade bracelet gifted to me.
> Sent it for plating and cleaning recently. Now it's sparkling beautifully.
> 
> View attachment 5632708


This is such a beautiful reminder of hubs grandma. It’s TDF. I love higher karat gold


----------



## Alex B

I know I said I wouldn’t buy any more D shaped bangles until I got my chubby princess round cut….. but I couldn’t help myself, especially at the price… I have no regrets! This is an oval bangle, at the widest is 51, and the narrowest is 47mm, and the seller (allaboutjadecanada) said it amounted to a 49mm round. I took a risk because the smallest I had worn before was a 50mm with a lot of struggle  but with some lotion this bangle slid on fairly easily. The texture is amazing! There’s not a single scratch, chip, crack, or roughness. The color is amazing, and it fits so nicely on my wrist. It’s the closest fit I have. And other than my slim princess bangles, it is the most comfortable. I see now why so many say D cut is so comfortable. I think I was just wearing sizes that were slightly too big for me. I bought another one (my first carved bangle) as well, but I did not wear it today.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Alex B said:


> I know I said I wouldn’t buy any more D shaped bangles until I got my chubby princess round cut….. but I couldn’t help myself, especially at the price… I have no regrets! This is an oval bangle, at the widest is 51, and the narrowest is 47mm, and the seller (allaboutjadecanada) said it amounted to a 49mm round. I took a risk because the smallest I had worn before was a 50mm with a lot of struggle  but with some lotion this bangle slid on fairly easily. The texture is amazing! There’s not a single scratch, chip, crack, or roughness. The color is amazing, and it fits so nicely on my wrist. It’s the closest fit I have. And other than my slim princess bangles, it is the most comfortable. I see now why so many say D cut is so comfortable. I think I was just wearing sizes that were slightly too big for me. I bought another one (my first carved bangle) as well, but I did not wear it today.
> 
> View attachment 5636143
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636144
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636145
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636146
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636147


Congrats, beautiful bangle. It looks great on you. AAJC is so nice. I really like this seller


----------



## Alex B

I’m finally home and can post my other newest bangle. I got it from the same seller as my oval. It is a 52 mm circular d shape. Additionally, it is my first carved bangle. I was not expecting to love the carving so much! It feels so good against the fingers. It’s got a darker and a lighter side, which is nice since it allows for a variety of pendants to be worn alongside it. The only thing that worries me about this bangle is the amount of hairlines in it. The seller disclosed them beforehand, but said they could not be felt. I can definitely feel some of them. I don’t mind with the price point, but I just worry about durability. Now, they don’t look like cracks, they seem healed some how? But one goes through the width of the bangle in a slant. This one cannot be felt, but still worries me. I’ll try to post the best possible pictures so it can be seen. Should I be worried with daily wear? I have another that has many hairlines too and I don’t really worry and it’s been ok thus far. The one I circled is the one that worries me, since it can also be seen from the back (also circled)


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Alex B said:


> I’m finally home and can post my other newest bangle. I got it from the same seller as my oval. It is a 52 mm circular d shape. Additionally, it is my first carved bangle. I was not expecting to love the carving so much! It feels so good against the fingers. It’s got a darker and a lighter side, which is nice since it allows for a variety of pendants to be worn alongside it. The only thing that worries me about this bangle is the amount of hairlines in it. The seller disclosed them beforehand, but said they could not be felt. I can definitely feel some of them. I don’t mind with the price point, but I just worry about durability. Now, they don’t look like cracks, they seem healed some how? But one goes through the width of the bangle in a slant. This one cannot be felt, but still worries me. I’ll try to post the best possible pictures so it can be seen. Should I be worried with daily wear? I have another that has many hairlines too and I don’t really worry and it’s been ok thus far. The one I circled is the one that worries me, since it can also be seen from the back (also circled)
> 
> View attachment 5636964
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636965
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636966
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636967
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636968
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636969
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636970


I absolutely know how you feel. My most recently purchased bangle has a crack all the way through. I posted it a few days ago. I love a bangle with Dendrites and so I had to purchase it. The crack doesn’t worry me at all. I wear it a lot a lot  I will eventually band it myself. Idk why but I think I can do it. Here is my big ole all the way through crack.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Hi Jadies 

So today I started working on my beautiful chest I found for my bangles. So this is a rough showing of how I’m planning to separate my bangles but I wanted to use the felt flatware dividers that came with it too. So here is one drawer and I’m going to put green felt on the white divider pieces and the sides to keep the dividers from moving. Also when I started cleaning the drawers I found a couple coins and two silver knives. They were a nice bonus that I will put back in the drawers when I’m finished


----------



## Alex B

Oh my! She's so pretty! I saw your post before but I never noticed the crack! Out of curiosity, what does it mean for a bangle to have dendrites in it? And wow, this certainly reassures me! I just don't want mine to break under regular use. I'm pretty gentle with all my bangles. Matcha was spotless despite wearing it for a week and having bang constantly on a glass table. I just don't want this one to crack further from a normal gentle tap? How careful are you with yours? I'm also trying to think of a name, but can't seem to come up with one. Any got any suggestions?


----------



## Alex B

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi Jadies
> 
> So today I started working on my beautiful chest I found for my bangles. So this is a rough showing of how I’m planning to separate my bangles but I wanted to use the felt flatware dividers that came with it too. So here is one drawer and I’m going to put green felt on the white divider pieces and the sides to keep the dividers from moving. Also when I started cleaning the drawers I found a couple coins and two silver knives. They were a nice bonus that I will put back in the drawers when I’m finished
> 
> View attachment 5637074
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637075


I really want a chest like this to store my bangles. Right now they're all in their boxes stacked like a tower (probably not the safest choice) And it looks so nice and organized! The green bangle in the middle all the way to the right, the one that is green and appears carved caught my attention immediately. Is it a carved nephrite or jadeite? So pretty! It has such a nice gloss, despite the picture being taken from far away.


----------



## xincinsin

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi Jadies
> 
> So today I started working on my beautiful chest I found for my bangles. So this is a rough showing of how I’m planning to separate my bangles but I wanted to use the felt flatware dividers that came with it too. So here is one drawer and I’m going to put green felt on the white divider pieces and the sides to keep the dividers from moving. Also when I started cleaning the drawers I found a couple coins and two silver knives. They were a nice bonus that I will put back in the drawers when I’m finished
> 
> View attachment 5637074
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637075


Nice!
The smaller coin is 100 Japanese yen.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Alex B said:


> Oh my! She's so pretty! I saw your post before but I never noticed the crack! Out of curiosity, what does it mean for a bangle to have dendrites in it? And wow, this certainly reassures me! I just don't want mine to break under regular use. I'm pretty gentle with all my bangles. Matcha was spotless despite wearing it for a week and having bang constantly on a glass table. I just don't want this one to crack further from a normal gentle tap? How careful are you with yours? I'm also trying to think of a name, but can't seem to come up with one. Any got any suggestions?


Dendrites are not usually favored. But they are branch like inclusions in stones like agate and nephrite. I just happen to be a fan of them. I’m not gentle at all with my bangles. I bangle them on everything, especially my granite countertops. I have never had a bangle crack from hitting it but I have dropped a really nice carved white nephrite bangle and it didn’t fare well. I do tend to buy thicker heavier bangles though. I wish I had a suggestion for a name for your bangle but I can’t think of anything. The scalloped carved bangles like yours are really pretty I think


----------



## Cyanide Rose

xincinsin said:


> Nice!
> The smaller coin is 100 Japanese yen.


Thanks so much. I really appreciate your help


----------



## Junkenpo

Alex B said:


> I’m finally home and can post my other newest bangle. I got it from the same seller as my oval. It is a 52 mm circular d shape. Additionally, it is my first carved bangle. I was not expecting to love the carving so much! It feels so good against the fingers. It’s got a darker and a lighter side, which is nice since it allows for a variety of pendants to be worn alongside it. The only thing that worries me about this bangle is the amount of hairlines in it. The seller disclosed them beforehand, but said they could not be felt. I can definitely feel some of them. I don’t mind with the price point, but I just worry about durability. Now, they don’t look like cracks, they seem healed some how? But one goes through the width of the bangle in a slant. This one cannot be felt, but still worries me. I’ll try to post the best possible pictures so it can be seen. Should I be worried with daily wear? I have another that has many hairlines too and I don’t really worry and it’s been ok thus far. The one I circled is the one that worries me, since it can also be seen from the back (also circled)


Really pretty!  Your oval is beautiful! And your carved is lovely.  I have a similarly carved bangle, though yours is much more translucent!  I call mine Shrimp. I love carved bangles, though I know they'll almost always be flawed. Does yours have a chime?  Even a surface reaching stone line may not be an issue as long as it is a healed line.  They are still strong. I've knocked mine on the wrist and so far so good... I think as long as you don't drop them on their flaw! 

*Here's a repost of Shrimp with my small black. *






*And when I first got her...*





*And her stone lines*


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Alex B said:


> I really want a chest like this to store my bangles. Right now they're all in their boxes stacked like a tower (probably not the safest choice) And it looks so nice and organized! The green bangle in the middle all the way to the right, the one that is green and appears carved caught my attention immediately. Is it a carved nephrite or jadeite? So pretty! It has such a nice gloss, despite the picture being taken from far away.


Thanks so much Alex  No worries, it took me quite a few years to find this chest. I had them hanging on a bracelet display but if I bumped the table they would hit each other. This is definitely safer. The bangle is a carved nephrite bangle I purchased from matsalice on eBay. It’s one of my faves for sure. Here it is.


----------



## Alex B

Junkenpo said:


> Really pretty!  Your oval is beautiful! And your carved is lovely.  I have a similarly carved bangle, though yours is much more translucent!  I call mine Shrimp. I love carved bangles, though I know they'll almost always be flawed. Does yours have a chime?  Even a surface reaching stone line may not be an issue as long as it is a healed line.  They are still strong. I've knocked mine on the wrist and so far so good... I think as long as you don't drop them on their flaw!
> 
> *Here's a repost of Shrimp with my small black. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And when I first got her...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And her stone lines*
> Shrimp is so nice! I like the two greener spots it has. I think mine is only more translucent on one side. The other is a very dark green, which I really like. I’ve been wearing it all day and haven’t had any problems so far. The biggest challenge has been how chunky of a bangle this feels to me. I got used to a slim princess and I can definitely feel this chunk of Jade on my hand. I’ll try not to worry as I can’t feel the line with my fingernail, so I’m hoping it’s healed. The rest go through the length and I’ve heard those don’t really compromise the bangle. As for a chime, I don’t know. I’ve never tested my bangles for a chime. I don’t know how. I’m worried I will hit the bangle incorrectly and damage it. I can usually tell it’s quality by the sound it makes when my fingernails hit it. My opaque bangle from UJ has a deeper sound than my other bangles.


----------



## Alex B

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks so much Alex  No worries, it took me quite a few years to find this chest. I had them hanging on a bracelet display but if I bumped the table they would hit each other. This is definitely safer. The bangle is a carved nephrite bangle I purchased from matsalice on eBay. It’s one of my faves for sure. Here it is.
> 
> View attachment 5637431
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637432


What a gorgeous bangle! The green is so even and the carving looks very natural. I love the bangles that mats Alice has, but unfortunately all the ones I like are too big. I need a 52 or smaller, and her best are always 55+. I saw some chubby princesses the other day from her store, GORGEOUS, with a mix of translucent green and lavender, but they’re all too big. I was so sad.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Alex B said:


> What a gorgeous bangle! The green is so even and the carving looks very natural. I love the bangles that mats Alice has, but unfortunately all the ones I like are too big. I need a 52 or smaller, and her best are always 55+. I saw some chubby princesses the other day from her store, GORGEOUS, with a mix of translucent green and lavender, but they’re all too big. I was so sad.


Thanks so much Alex. Your carved bangle is gorgeous. Beautiful mod shot for sure.  I can see why you love both sides for sure. As far as Alice’s shop on eBay goes, she is very accommodating. If you really want a size or shape specifically, all you have to do is ask her and she will try and find what you want. I have purchased quite a few bangles from her and I trust her very much. Even if she finds something for you, you are not obligated to purchase it. She takes returns no questions asked. So if you get it and aren’t happy, just return it. Currently, Jadeite is way easier for her to get than nephrite. Especially from Jinjiang which is unfortunately my favorite jade to purchase


----------



## stefii

Hi Everyone, I'm new to this forum and new to jade collecting.

I am looking at getting my first jade bracelet and would like some opinions and thoughts.
Are colour's subjective or is there a colour that people normally go for or likes better?

I am currently looking into these but not sure if the brighter green is too bright to wear daily and if the softer one is too soft or a bit yellowy???


----------



## moneymeister

BebopOnBlades said:


> Hmm... I suppose it would be a little translucent, ideally. But I think I've actually discovered that I like the somewhat muddy greens best, which I never would've guessed!
> 
> Here's my newest, which I got from Ultimate Jadeite! One picture of it on my wrist, the other from the listing (since that's a much better quality photo, haha). Color described as "kiwi skin." It's 59.9mm, and although I actually prefer the fit of the 58mm, it is nice to have a piece that's a bit easier to put on and take off. That said, I think if I got more in the future, I'd go closer to 58mm again, which is hilarious considering how heartbroken I was when I initially thought I'd never be able to wear them, lol
> 
> View attachment 5572674
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572678


Hi, Just catching up on this thread. This color is very beautiful on you.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

stefii said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm new to this forum and new to jade collecting.
> 
> I am looking at getting my first jade bracelet and would like some opinions and thoughts.
> Are colour's subjective or is there a colour that people normally go for or likes better?
> 
> I am currently looking into these but not sure if the brighter green is too bright to wear daily and if the softer one is too soft or a bit yellowy???
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637663
> View attachment 5637662
> 
> View attachment 5637664


In the beginning it’s tough but eventually you will figure out which greens you like. I’m partial to the bright green and I believe in most cases they are more desirable but they are both pretty


----------



## moneymeister

Many think this is an old wives' tale, but I swear the greens in this bracelet are stronger and more vibrant since 2019. From Ultimate Jadeite in 2019 vs now. I tried to take a similar picture, but light is not the same. However, look at the width of the color line in the front.

Just curious if you have noticed this in your own jade?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

moneymeister said:


> Many think this is an old wives' tale, but I swear the greens in this bracelet are stronger and more vibrant since 2019. From Ultimate Jadeite in 2019 vs now. I tried to take a similar picture, but light is not the same. However, look at the width of the color line in the front.
> 
> Just curious if you have noticed this in your own jade?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638133
> 
> View attachment 5638148
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638146


Beautiful bangle. It does appear darker. I definitely feel like I have noticed a change in some of my bangles too.


----------



## xincinsin

moneymeister said:


> Many think this is an old wives' tale, but I swear the greens in this bracelet are stronger and more vibrant since 2019. From Ultimate Jadeite in 2019 vs now. I tried to take a similar picture, but light is not the same. However, look at the width of the color line in the front.
> 
> Just curious if you have noticed this in your own jade?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638133
> 
> View attachment 5638148
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638146


The green in my mum's jade spreads. I don't see this happen in my pieces. I've always thought it had to do with body chemistry.


----------



## moneymeister

Cyanide Rose said:


> Beautiful bangle. It does appear darker. I definitely feel like I have noticed a change in some of my bangles too.


Thank you. Things that make you go "hmmmm." Interesting you have also experienced this feeling too. Thank you for lending your thoughts to this.


----------



## moneymeister

xincinsin said:


> The green in my mum's jade spreads. I don't see this happen in my pieces. I've always thought it had to do with body chemistry.


This makes sense. I am at odds with the science that says change is impossible and my eyes seem to think differently. Are they tricking me? I am not sure!


----------



## moneymeister

Oh, and I did get two new bangles. Am excited about the unusual icy green and yellows in the beads. They are hand carved, different sizes. The grey is a fine texture grey with black spots.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

moneymeister said:


> Thank you. Things that make you go "hmmmm." Interesting you have also experienced this feeling too. Thank you for lending your thoughts to this.
> 
> View attachment 5638638
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638639


My bangle has similar coloring but I didn’t purchase it from UJ


----------



## moneymeister

Cyanide Rose said:


> My bangle has similar coloring but I didn’t purchase it from UJ
> 
> View attachment 5639982


It sure does look like a sister bangle. I like that rich green streak and the white.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

moneymeister said:


> It sure does look like a sister bangle. I like that rich green streak and the white.


Thanks, Me too  It’s not easy to find nice bangles with a little green anymore with out being too pricey.


----------



## moneymeister

Uh, maybe I have jade fever again. New bangle from Ultimate jadeite. The green and black markings kept calling me back and I finally bought it. Watercolor feeling for me. Slightly big, but comfey.


----------



## SmokieDragon

moneymeister said:


> Thank you. Things that make you go "hmmmm." Interesting you have also experienced this feeling too. Thank you for lending your thoughts to this.
> 
> View attachment 5638638
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638639


I think I have your bangle’s sister from UJ too. Also bought in 2019. Will look at mine for any changes


----------



## moneymeister

SmokieDragon said:


> I think I have your bangle’s sister from UJ too. Also bought in 2019. Will look at mine for any changes



When I bought it, Nandar wrote, "There are more than a hundred bangles from the boulder". I think the lot is MB25KL2H. I also bought a sister two weeks ago and didn't realize it until it came home. This is a 4 color. The colors not as bright as the first sister.
It will be interesting to see what happened to yours.



​


----------



## SmokieDragon

moneymeister said:


> When I bought it, Nandar wrote, "There are more than a hundred bangles from the boulder". I think the lot is MB25KL2H. I also bought a sister two weeks ago and didn't realize it until it came home. This is a 4 color. The colors not as bright as the first sister.
> It will be interesting to see what happened to yours.
> 
> View attachment 5642904
> 
> ​


Ok, I will check later tonight. Just would like to confirm that yes, mine is your sister!!! Nandar once told me she can get 200 bangles from that boulder lol!


----------



## moneymeister

What a pretty bangle. I love that bright patch of green. That must have been a huge boulder.
I look forward to seeing what you find out!

One of the other traits I like in this family is how fine textured the white background is.


----------



## SmokieDragon

moneymeister said:


> What a pretty bangle. I love that bright patch of green. That must have been a huge boulder.
> I look forward to seeing what you find out!
> 
> One of the other traits I like in this family is how fine textured the white background is.


I’ve checked mine. It looks the same as before.


----------



## moneymeister

SmokieDragon said:


> I’ve checked mine. It looks the same as before.


Okay, I appreciate your check. Maybe mine is just lighting tricks or the camera.


----------



## Alex B

Wait, we can check if they're from the same rock depending on the number that comes on the bangle??? I did not know that! That is so cool! Someone may have a bangle from the same boulder as mine.


----------



## Alex B

This bangle is completely slept on in my collection. It is a spring bangle, and has green, lavender and white. However, I try to avoid wearing it as it has tiny chips and nicks to the sides. I get so scared a hard surface will hit the nicks. Does anyone have experience wearing bangles with chips? Ive thought about getting it polished again, but to do that id need to ship it off, and mail has been so unreliable. Did anyone try getting rid of shallow chips with polishing? or if not, how has the durability of your bangle been?


----------



## moneymeister

Not all UJ bangles have lot numbers, but the ones with many bangles do, maybe for inventory?


----------



## moneymeister

Alex B said:


> This bangle is completely slept on in my collection. It is a spring bangle, and has green, lavender and white. However, I try to avoid wearing it as it has tiny chips and nicks to the sides. I get so scared a hard surface will hit the nicks. Does anyone have experience wearing bangles with chips? Ive thought about getting it polished again, but to do that id need to ship it off, and mail has been so unreliable. Did anyone try getting rid of shallow chips with polishing? or if not, how has the durability of your bangle been?
> 
> View attachment 5643048
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643050
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643051


I have some with nicks and rough patches, depending on the stone. How I understand it, the texture can cause this natural tendency to have little nicks. When I see Nandar post about some more sugary bangles, she always says feelable but does not affect the durability. I do worry more about full cracks than pits and chips. Looks like in the picture. Have you polished it in paraffin wax lately?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Alex B said:


> This bangle is completely slept on in my collection. It is a spring bangle, and has green, lavender and white. However, I try to avoid wearing it as it has tiny chips and nicks to the sides. I get so scared a hard surface will hit the nicks. Does anyone have experience wearing bangles with chips? Ive thought about getting it polished again, but to do that id need to ship it off, and mail has been so unreliable. Did anyone try getting rid of shallow chips with polishing? or if not, how has the durability of your bangle been?
> 
> View attachment 5643048
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643050
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643051


I believe you shouldn’t worry about this. I once wore an oval bangle for 26 months continuously which had nicks and chips - some of the nicks at the surface looked like they went quite deep. I wasn’t careful with it (errr swung against door frame before, hit against table etc) and everything was fine. In the end, I chose to remove it because the pandemic caused me to gain weight and I knew it was now or never lol! True enough, the person who sold it to me who helped me remove it said I had very little allowance left to remove it lol!


----------



## teagansmum

Alex B said:


> This bangle is completely slept on in my collection. It is a spring bangle, and has green, lavender and white. However, I try to avoid wearing it as it has tiny chips and nicks to the sides. I get so scared a hard surface will hit the nicks. Does anyone have experience wearing bangles with chips? Ive thought about getting it polished again, but to do that id need to ship it off, and mail has been so unreliable. Did anyone try getting rid of shallow chips with polishing? or if not, how has the durability of your bangle been?
> 
> View attachment 5643048
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643050
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643051


This looks very much like one of my favorite bangles that I wear constantly. Mine has a small chip and stone line but she’s never broken, even with me being rough on her. Having chips polished out may make the bangle uneven in spots. I’ve had it done in the past with other bangles and wish I hadn’t. Yours looks nice and thick so I doubt you have to worry about her breaking. I’d wear her proudly.


----------



## raptorgrin

Anyone know any jewelers that can repair broken bangles, preferably around Boston area? 
I'm so sad. It's in 3 pieces. One is almost half of it, so I think I will have it hinged and banded


----------



## raptorgrin

GarrKelvinez said:


> has anyone here tried YolandaJewelry Shop of etsy?
> Please let me know about your experience


I have gotten a few things from YolandaJewelryShop. I think just guatemalan blue so far. But I've trusted it, because it looks typical with the snow.
The pieces haven't looked crazy unbelievable to me, either


----------



## Cyanide Rose

raptorgrin said:


> Anyone know any jewelers that can repair broken bangles, preferably around Boston area?
> I'm so sad. It's in 3 pieces. One is almost half of it, so I think I will have it hinged and banded


Hi raptorgrin, I don’t know any jewelers in Boston. I just wanted to say I’m sorry about your bangle and I do hope you find someone to repair it. I think when I was looking for someone to repair mine, all I could find was churk on Etsy. I think it’s churkworkshop. It was incredibly expensive and in some cases more than what was spent on the bangle. I didn’t get a quote on sterling but my 14K gold quote was $300+.


----------



## moneymeister

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi raptorgrin, I don’t know any jewelers in Boston. I just wanted to say I’m sorry about your bangle and I do hope you find someone to repair it. I think when I was looking for someone to repair mine, all I could find was churk on Etsy. I think it’s churkworkshop. It was incredibly expensive and in some cases more than what was spent on the bangle. I didn’t get a quote on sterling but my 14K gold quote was $300+.


I have also heard good things about him.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

moneymeister said:


> I have also heard good things about him.


Absolutely, he also gave me the option to put the band on top of the bangle or remove a bit of jade so it was flush with the bangle. He does do really nice work


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Hi Jadies  I’m back to share an early Christmas present. I hope you don’t mind. I have been watching this desk for a while and it has its share of dings but I still love it. It’s from the 1960’s and it still had the glass top. All of the mother of Pearl appliqué is still in tact and she is still beautiful. This Chinoiserie desk and matching was finally delivered yesterday on my 28th wedding anniversary


----------



## Cool Breeze

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi Jadies  I’m back to share an early Christmas present. I hope you don’t mind. I have been watching this desk for a while and it has its share of dings but I still love it. It’s from the 1960’s and it still had the glass top. All of the mother of Pearl appliqué is still in tact and she is still beautiful. This Chinoiserie desk and matching was finally delivered yesterday on my 28th wedding anniversary
> 
> View attachment 5656084
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656085


Gorgeous!


----------



## moneymeister

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi Jadies  I’m back to share an early Christmas present. I hope you don’t mind. I have been watching this desk for a while and it has its share of dings but I still love it. It’s from the 1960’s and it still had the glass top. All of the mother of Pearl appliqué is still in tact and she is still beautiful. This Chinoiserie desk and matching was finally delivered yesterday on my 28th wedding anniversary
> 
> View attachment 5656084
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656085


What a sweet little work of art - love it! It makes for a lovely special place to sit fit for a princess. Enjoy this lovely desk and Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Cool Breeze said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks so much


----------



## Cyanide Rose

moneymeister said:


> What a sweet little work of art - love it! It makes for a lovely special place to sit fit for a princess. Enjoy this lovely desk and Happy Anniversary!


You are so right  Thanks so much. It is quite special to me. It is definitely a beautiful reminder of our special day.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi Jadies  I’m back to share an early Christmas present. I hope you don’t mind. I have been watching this desk for a while and it has its share of dings but I still love it. It’s from the 1960’s and it still had the glass top. All of the mother of Pearl appliqué is still in tact and she is still beautiful. This Chinoiserie desk and matching was finally delivered yesterday on my 28th wedding anniversary
> 
> View attachment 5656084
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656085


Honestly, with such detailed work on furniture like these especially when it's vintage, I'd feel like I need a very special reason to use it as intended alongside avoiding any potential future damages to such a lovely desk and chair!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

AJadecent Angle said:


> Honestly, with such detailed work on furniture like these especially when it's vintage, I'd feel like I need a very special reason to use it as intended alongside avoiding any potential future damages to such a lovely desk and chair!


Thanks so much AA  I feel that way about expensive bangles. But since I’m not getting any younger, I am enjoying using it. It’s the perfect height for me too. I put a cute little tea set in a tray on top


----------



## moneymeister

New bangle arrived from Mats Alice. This is my first thin bangle and I love it. I don't see any cracks - it does have a couple of color lines that seem healed. Can anyone tell me from their experience if a thinner bangle has to be babied?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

moneymeister said:


> New bangle arrived from Mats Alice. This is my first thin bangle and I love it. I don't see any cracks - it does have a couple of color lines that seem healed. Can anyone tell me from their experience if a thinner bangle has to be babied?
> 
> View attachment 5658391
> 
> View attachment 5658392
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658393


Beautiful bangle  It looks like a nice size to me. Thinner bangles seem to be more popular and easier to wear. I have worn nephrite bangles with a similar profile and never had a problem and I’m tough on my bangles. Nephrite is softer too, so I think you should wear it and enjoy it.


----------



## moneymeister

Cyanide Rose said:


> Beautiful bangle  It looks like a nice size to me. Thinner bangles seem to be more popular and easier to wear. I have worn nephrite bangles with a similar profile and never had a problem and I’m tough on my bangles. Nephrite is softer too, so I think you should wear it and enjoy it.



Thank you, kindly, Cyanide Rose. I am so glad to hear I can just wear and enjoy it. I am headed on a trip this morning so will wear it in the sunshine to enjoy the look of it.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

moneymeister said:


> Thank you, kindly, Cyanide Rose. I am so glad to hear I can just wear and enjoy it. I am headed on a trip this morning so will wear it in the sunshine to enjoy the look of it.


You’re so welcome. I’m sure it will be gorgeous in the sun. Enjoy your trip


----------



## xincinsin

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi Jadies  I’m back to share an early Christmas present. I hope you don’t mind. I have been watching this desk for a while and it has its share of dings but I still love it. It’s from the 1960’s and it still had the glass top. All of the mother of Pearl appliqué is still in tact and she is still beautiful. This Chinoiserie desk and matching was finally delivered yesterday on my 28th wedding anniversary
> 
> View attachment 5656084
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656085


So gorgeous! Lacquer with burlwood!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

xincinsin said:


> So gorgeous! Lacquer with burlwood!


Thanks so much xincinsin. I’m still trying to figure out the name for the desk. I keep calling it Chinoiserie but it was actually made in China and not a European copy. Either way I love it. Thanks so much for all your help


----------



## crabapples

Hi everyone! Happy Thanksgiving to all our American friends.

I had always wanted a jade bangle and I finally took the leap this year after doing months of reading and research. I bought my first bangle from Kathy Jade. Now I have 2 more from UJ. hahahaha. I think that will be it for now. Here’s a picture of my first bangle from Kathy Jade! I’ll post pics of the UJ bangles when I get them.


----------



## Junkenpo

Happy Thanksgiving jadies!  I hope everyone that celebrated the US Thanksgiving holiday yesterday had a day of fun, family, and food.  

@crabapples Your jade bangle is lovely and I love the gold bangles stacked with it!


----------



## moneymeister

crabapples said:


> Hi everyone! Happy Thanksgiving to all our American friends.
> 
> I had always wanted a jade bangle and I finally took the leap this year after doing months of reading and research. I bought my first bangle from Kathy Jade. Now I have 2 more from UJ. hahahaha. I think that will be it for now. Here’s a picture of my first bangle from Kathy Jade! I’ll post pics of the UJ bangles when I get them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659182



So exciting, hope you enjoy your new collection.  Once you start, it is so hard to stop collecting them  Beautiful bangle.


----------



## moneymeister

Junkenpo said:


> Happy Thanksgiving jadies!  I hope everyone that celebrated the US Thanksgiving holiday yesterday had a day of fun, family, and food.
> 
> @crabapples Your jade bangle is lovely and I love the gold bangles stacked with it!



Thank you! Our family had a wonderful day (and turkey leftovers for days)


----------



## crabapples

Junkenpo said:


> Happy Thanksgiving jadies!  I hope everyone that celebrated the US Thanksgiving holiday yesterday had a day of fun, family, and food.
> 
> @crabapples Your jade bangle is lovely and I love the gold bangles stacked with it!


Thank you! They are Buddhist rush bangles. Not 24k gold, haha. It keeps the bangle from sliding too far forward because it is a little big for me. I couldn’t find a bangle that was smaller with the same colour that I wanted at the time. I’m going to use the rush bracelets as spacers also. They are silicone and are silent and super light! Only a bit of metal where it is sealed with a small inscription.


----------



## crabapples

moneymeister said:


> Thank you! Our family had a wonderful day (and turkey leftovers for days)


So glad to hear it! And hi!


----------



## crabapples

moneymeister said:


> So exciting, hope you enjoy your new collection.  Once you start, it is so hard to stop collecting them  Beautiful bangle.


You aren’t kidding! The plan is I only buy what I will wear every day. At least, that’s the plan for now, haha. I don’t want to keep bangles in drawers and have to decide. It’s kind of like picking your favourite child. We will see!


----------



## Alex B

moneymeister said:


> New bangle arrived from Mats Alice. This is my first thin bangle and I love it. I don't see any cracks - it does have a couple of color lines that seem healed. Can anyone tell me from their experience if a thinner bangle has to be babied?
> 
> View attachment 5658391
> 
> View attachment 5658392
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658393


I am the biggest worrier when it comes to bangles. I carefully inspect new bangles to make sure I know if they have any scratches or chips beforehand, so I know if I need to be careful. I must say, it’s never made a difference. Your bangle looks thicker than my princess cut matcha, and that bangle has been just fine. I must mention my work desk is glass, and I’ve banged it a few times. Not very hard, but enough to worry. And it’s in the same condition as when I received it. I’d say not to worry. I’m currently wearing a thicker one but with some oblivious hairlines/crack lines. It is a VERY tight fit (49 mm) and sometimes I don’t use lotion to get it on, and it’s been just fine. I think they’re sturdier then we give them credit.



This one up top is the bangle with a bunch of hairlines/crack lines. And she’s just fine. I don’t have a name for her yet. 



This is Matcha. As you can see they’re very thin. And I’ve had no problems so far. Yours should be just fine


----------



## crabapples

Alex B said:


> I am the biggest worrier when it comes to bangles. I carefully inspect new bangles to make sure I know if they have any scratches or chips beforehand, so I know if I need to be careful. I must say, it’s never made a difference. Your bangle looks thicker than my princess cut matcha, and that bangle has been just fine. I must mention my work desk is glass, and I’ve banged it a few times. Not very hard, but enough to worry. And it’s in the same condition as when I received it. I’d say not to worry. I’m currently wearing a thicker one but with some oblivious hairlines/crack lines. It is a VERY tight fit (49 mm) and sometimes I don’t use lotion to get it on, and it’s been just fine. I think they’re sturdier then we give them credit.
> 
> View attachment 5659484
> 
> This one up top is the bangle with a bunch of hairlines/crack lines. And she’s just fine. I don’t have a name for her yet.
> 
> View attachment 5659485
> 
> This is Matcha. As you can see they’re very thin. And I’ve had no problems so far. Yours should be just fine


I would say be careful with bangles thinner than 10mm, especially when putting them on. 
Naturally occurring hair lines and healed fractures, etc are fine as long as these are disclosed to you before you purchase it. I don’t have a problem with stone lines or minor surface cracks if it doesn’t affect the durability of the bangle. It all depends what you are comfortable with. I’ve read that having a stone line may relieve some of the tension of the bangle being in a round shape. When I was first looking at bangles, I didn’t want stone lines. After learning much more about jadeite, I can say I am much more comfortable with them because they also make the bangle more affordable, especially if it’s a unique colour like blue or translucent dark lavender.


----------



## crabapples

Cyanide Rose said:


> Beautiful bangle  It looks like a nice size to me. Thinner bangles seem to be more popular and easier to wear. I have worn nephrite bangles with a similar profile and never had a problem and I’m tough on my bangles. Nephrite is softer too, so I think you should wear it and enjoy it.


Thinner bangles are coming back in style! I like Matcha. She’s beautiful. I hope she brings you peace and love. My first bangle is 10mm thick. The new ones I am buying are 13mm, which is a touch thicker. Nice to have a mix when you wear them together.


----------



## crabapples

Alex B said:


> I really want a chest like this to store my bangles. Right now they're all in their boxes stacked like a tower (probably not the safest choice) And it looks so nice and organized! The green bangle in the middle all the way to the right, the one that is green and appears carved caught my attention immediately. Is it a carved nephrite or jadeite? So pretty! It has such a nice gloss, despite the picture being taken from far away.





stefii said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm new to this forum and new to jade collecting.
> 
> I am looking at getting my first jade bracelet and would like some opinions and thoughts.
> Are colour's subjective or is there a colour that people normally go for or likes better?
> 
> I am currently looking into these but not sure if the brighter green is too bright to wear daily and if the softer one is too soft or a bit yellowy???
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637663
> View attachment 5637662
> 
> View attachment 5637664


I love the bright green, especially the third picture. I feel that it gives more vibrant energy. That is just me though. The bangle I have now is not a bright green, it’s a pale green. Apple green is gorgeous IMHO but buy it because you like it, not because it’s considered more desirable or whatever. I would not wear imperial green even if I could afford it because I feel like it would age me. I did see an elderly lady on the bus a few weeks ago and she had on a beautiful imperial green translucent bangle. It would be worth $50,000 or more if you bought it now. I couldn’t stop staring at it!


----------



## crabapples

Alex B said:


> I am the biggest worrier when it comes to bangles. I carefully inspect new bangles to make sure I know if they have any scratches or chips beforehand, so I know if I need to be careful. I must say, it’s never made a difference. Your bangle looks thicker than my princess cut matcha, and that bangle has been just fine. I must mention my work desk is glass, and I’ve banged it a few times. Not very hard, but enough to worry. And it’s in the same condition as when I received it. I’d say not to worry. I’m currently wearing a thicker one but with some oblivious hairlines/crack lines. It is a VERY tight fit (49 mm) and sometimes I don’t use lotion to get it on, and it’s been just fine. I think they’re sturdier then we give them credit.
> 
> View attachment 5659484
> 
> This one up top is the bangle with a bunch of hairlines/crack lines. And she’s just fine. I don’t have a name for her yet.
> 
> View attachment 5659485
> 
> This is Matcha. As you can see they’re very thin. And I’ve had no problems so far. Yours should be just fine


Such lovely bangles! I really like the colour of the 49mm one. Reminds me of water.


----------



## moneymeister

Alex B said:


> I am the biggest worrier when it comes to bangles. I carefully inspect new bangles to make sure I know if they have any scratches or chips beforehand, so I know if I need to be careful. I must say, it’s never made a difference. Your bangle looks thicker than my princess cut matcha, and that bangle has been just fine. I must mention my work desk is glass, and I’ve banged it a few times. Not very hard, but enough to worry. And it’s in the same condition as when I received it. I’d say not to worry. I’m currently wearing a thicker one but with some oblivious hairlines/crack lines. It is a VERY tight fit (49 mm) and sometimes I don’t use lotion to get it on, and it’s been just fine. I think they’re sturdier then we give them credit.
> 
> View attachment 5659484
> 
> This one up top is the bangle with a bunch of hairlines/crack lines. And she’s just fine. I don’t have a name for her yet.
> 
> View attachment 5659485
> 
> This is Matcha. As you can see they’re very thin. And I’ve had no problems so far. Yours should be just fine


Oh my goodness, how pretty! I love the stormy grey bangle and the fabulous icy finish. Just wow! Matcha is also pretty and dainty. I love her with the marled texture sweater. I'm glad your experiences have been positive and no issues with lines. I am jealous of your small wrists; I see so many pretty bangles in small sizes - You have so many options.


----------



## moneymeister

crabapples said:


> Such lovely bangles! I really like the colour of the 49mm one. Reminds me of water.


When they talk about water in a bangle, someone should keep this photo in mind - it looks absolutely wet!


----------



## crabapples

moneymeister said:


> When they talk about water in a bangle, someone should keep this photo in mind - it looks absolutely wet!


It’s funny how we refer to the watery-ness or water head when jadeite forms in the absence of water. The description of water seems to be for more translucent bangles.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Black jadeite bangle and blue green jadeite bracelet today


----------



## SmokieDragon

Oh and a green jadeite bamboo pendant


----------



## Cyanide Rose

SmokieDragon said:


> View attachment 5659773


This is beautiful too. Great pieces


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Alex B said:


> I am the biggest worrier when it comes to bangles. I carefully inspect new bangles to make sure I know if they have any scratches or chips beforehand, so I know if I need to be careful. I must say, it’s never made a difference. Your bangle looks thicker than my princess cut matcha, and that bangle has been just fine. I must mention my work desk is glass, and I’ve banged it a few times. Not very hard, but enough to worry. And it’s in the same condition as when I received it. I’d say not to worry. I’m currently wearing a thicker one but with some oblivious hairlines/crack lines. It is a VERY tight fit (49 mm) and sometimes I don’t use lotion to get it on, and it’s been just fine. I think they’re sturdier then we give them credit.
> 
> View attachment 5659484
> 
> This one up top is the bangle with a bunch of hairlines/crack lines. And she’s just fine. I don’t have a name for her yet.
> 
> View attachment 5659485
> 
> This is Matcha. As you can see they’re very thin. And I’ve had no problems so far. Yours should be just fine


Gorgeous bangles. I love the watery bangle too. I have a similar one that I just remembered after seeing yours. I need more wrist


----------



## crabapples

SmokieDragon said:


> Black jadeite bangle and blue green jadeite bracelet today
> 
> View attachment 5659768
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659769


Beautiful arrangement!


----------



## crabapples

Cyanide Rose said:


> Gorgeous bangles. I love the watery bangle too. I have a similar one that I just remembered after seeing yours. I need more wrist


Don’t we all! hahaha. I am still going back to the older pages of this thread and someone suggested they swap out their bangles every month so each one has their time to shine. I love that idea!


----------



## moneymeister

SmokieDragon said:


> Oh and a green jadeite bamboo pendant
> 
> View attachment 5659773


So pretty and delicate! I love the soft green against your skin, very beautiful on you! Also love the bracelets too.


----------



## moneymeister

Those here that are lucky enough to collect while living in Asia, is it hard or unusual to find icy/watery very translucent type A bangles? I would imagine going to a store to see them in person must be so much fun.

Jadeite is so unusual where I live that the other day I had a clerk comment on my jade bangle and I was in shock she knew what it was. I said, "thankyou! you know what this is!?" I didn't mean to be rude, just was amazed. Jade is very unusual here in rural Virginia. Asian population makes up less than maybe 2%. So thankful for the internet.


----------



## Cool Breeze

SmokieDragon said:


> Black jadeite bangle and blue green jadeite bracelet today
> 
> View attachment 5659768
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659769


Love your blue-green jadeite bracelet


----------



## Cyanide Rose

crabapples said:


> Don’t we all! hahaha. I am still going back to the older pages of this thread and someone suggested they swap out their bangles every month so each one has their time to shine. I love that idea!


I agree. My problem is I never wear my Jadeite bangles as much as I wear my nephrite bangles. Although I do wear more Jadeite necklaces, so I guess it’s kind of even lol


----------



## crabapples

Cyanide Rose said:


> I agree. My problem is I never wear my Jadeite bangles as much as I wear my nephrite bangles. Although I do wear more Jadeite necklaces, so I guess it’s kind of even lol


Jade is meant to be worn and nourished! Please show your jadeite bangles some love. Alternatively, if you don’t wear them much at all you can consider selling them to offset the cost of your jadeite necklaces a bit. I’ve always thought of selling the green bangle I have on now because it’s a bit big but I feel the positive energy from it and it’s hard to part with, especially since it’s my first bangle. I’ve only know bangles to be permanent so that’s probably why I never take mine off.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

crabapples said:


> Jade is meant to be worn and nourished! Please show your jadeite bangles some love. Alternatively, if you don’t wear them much at all you can consider selling them to offset the cost of your jadeite necklaces a bit. I’ve always thought of selling the green bangle I have on now because it’s a bit big but I feel the positive energy from it and it’s hard to part with, especially since it’s my first bangle. I’ve only know bangles to be permanent so that’s probably why I never take mine off.


I would have to have many many wrist to do that lol. I also collect nephrite and Jadeite cabs and pendants. I do not sell them, so my children will have deal with all that as they wish


----------



## Alex B

moneymeister said:


> When they talk about water in a bangle, someone should keep this photo in mind - it looks absolutely wet!


I must say, thank you! Although I have to admit, the light in that Target was serving that day  The 49 mm bangle is actually an oval. And the two sides are different colors. Here is the other side 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Now, the bangle doesn’t always look like this. Most of the times, in the sun, it looks much greener. For example, like this. 




I still don’t have a name for this bangle, which is sad considering how often I wear it. If anyone has any ideas, I’m all ears.


----------



## Alex B

moneymeister said:


> Those here that are lucky enough to collect while living in Asia, is it hard or unusual to find icy/watery very translucent type A bangles? I would imagine going to a store to see them in person must be so much fun.
> 
> Jadeite is so unusual where I live that the other day I had a clerk comment on my jade bangle and I was in shock she knew what it was. I said, "thankyou! you know what this is!?" I didn't mean to be rude, just was amazed. Jade is very unusual here in rural Virginia. Asian population makes up less than maybe 2%. So thankful for the internet.


I’d say it depends. I don’t live where I can find Jadeite in stores. I have to get my bangles online. It depends on what you consider watery. For example, a very dark color bangle can be watery, even if it’s not very transparent. Most of mine are like this. I will always choose watery look and texture over color. However, I know some people that will only collect light colored watery bangles, because that is watery to them. Additionally, they will prefer translucency, which will also factor into the cost. A watery translucent bangle, will be very expensive, regardless of color. Everyone’s preference is valid, but many of my bangles would not be considered watery or translucent to other collectors, where as I do consider them to be watery and translucent. It works for me, as I don’t plan on spending a lot of money on my bangles.



This bangle above I named Legolas. I got it for about 100 dollars, from allaboutjadecanada. To me this is watery, and in the sun it is actually translucent. But for others, I know they would not consider this bangle watery, or translucent. But for me it is enough, and at good price point. This bangle has the best texture of all my collection.

You will find MANY bangles like this. They are not uncommon. And they’re actually at very good prices. My problem is I can’t find many at my size. 

So, the amount of money you will spend on a watery, translucent, grade A bangle, and how many you will find, will depend on what you find acceptably watery. You could spend as little as $100, or as much as $10,000. You also have to factor hairlines, root cracks, actual cracks, and scratches. For example. I’m ok with hairlines that cannot be felt with the fingernail. Legolas has that. But I know others do not like hairlines, or that the addition of hairlines does not make it truly watery. I’m ok with them as they bring the price down, and I don’t even notice them. It all depends on what you are willing to accept, and what you define as watery.


----------



## Alex B

moneymeister said:


> Oh my goodness, how pretty! I love the stormy grey bangle and the fabulous icy finish. Just wow! Matcha is also pretty and dainty. I love her with the marled texture sweater. I'm glad your experiences have been positive and no issues with lines. I am jealous of your small wrists; I see so many pretty bangles in small sizes - You have so many options.


Thank you! It’s one of my fav bangles. I have to admit though, I’ve had the opposite experience with bangle sizes. Where do you find smaller ones? The only sellers that I see that have some smaller bangles are ultimate jadeite and allaboutjadeitecanada. I need 52 or smaller, and 52 is not as comfortable as my 49 mm bangle. I guess maybe there’s not that many as the extremes. I’ve seen a lot of 55 mm, but not many 60mm, or 50mm or less.


----------



## Alex B

SmokieDragon said:


> Oh and a green jadeite bamboo pendant
> 
> View attachment 5659773


Such a pretty pendant! Is it white gold or sterling silver? Either way the color of the pendant is just precious. What figures are in the jadeite pendant?


----------



## crabapples

Cyanide Rose said:


> I would have to have many many wrist to do that lol. I also collect nephrite and Jadeite cabs and pendants. I do not sell them, so my children will have deal with all that as they wish


Oh it’s so wonderful that you will leave them to your children! I’m sorry, I didn’t mean to come off as rude. I don’t have children so my thinking is a bit different.


----------



## crabapples

Alex B said:


> Thank you! It’s one of my fav bangles. I have to admit though, I’ve had the opposite experience with bangle sizes. Where do you find smaller ones? The only sellers that I see that have some smaller bangles are ultimate jadeite and allaboutjadeitecanada. I need 52 or smaller, and 52 is not as comfortable as my 49 mm bangle. I guess maybe there’s not that many as the extremes. I’ve seen a lot of 55 mm, but not many 60mm, or 50mm or less.


Kathy Jade has smaller bangles. Their selection isn’t as good as UJ though. Eastwind Jade also has some too.


----------



## Alex B

Cyanide Rose said:


> Gorgeous bangles. I love the watery bangle too. I have a similar one that I just remembered after seeing yours. I need more wrist


Oooh would you mind posting a picture? I love seeing bangles here.


----------



## crabapples

Alex B said:


> I’d say it depends. I don’t live where I can find Jadeite in stores. I have to get my bangles online. It depends on what you consider watery. For example, a very dark color bangle can be watery, even if it’s not very transparent. Most of mine are like this. I will always choose watery look and texture over color. However, I know some people that will only collect light colored watery bangles, because that is watery to them. Additionally, they will prefer translucency, which will also factor into the cost. A watery translucent bangle, will be very expensive, regardless of color. Everyone’s preference is valid, but many of my bangles would not be considered watery or translucent to other collectors, where as I do consider them to be watery and translucent. It works for me, as I don’t plan on spending a lot of money on my bangles.
> 
> View attachment 5660403
> 
> This bangle above I named Legolas. I got it for about 100 dollars, from allaboutjadecanada. To me this is watery, and in the sun it is actually translucent. But for others, I know they would not consider this bangle watery, or translucent. But for me it is enough, and at good price point. This bangle has the best texture of all my collection.
> 
> You will find MANY bangles like this. They are not uncommon. And they’re actually at very good prices. My problem is I can’t find many at my size.
> 
> So, the amount of money you will spend on a watery, translucent, grade A bangle, and how many you will find, will depend on what you find acceptably watery. You could spend as little as $100, or as much as $10,000. You also have to factor hairlines, root cracks, actual cracks, and scratches. For example. I’m ok with hairlines that cannot be felt with the fingernail. Legolas has that. But I know others do not like hairlines, or that the addition of hairlines does not make it truly watery. I’m ok with them as they bring the price down, and I don’t even notice them. It all depends on what you are willing to accept, and what you define as watery.


Legolas is beautiful! I love the faint colour and yes, it certainly looks watery. I don’t buy what may be more desirable in the industry. I just get what I would really like, whether it be an unusual colour, or the energy it gives to me, etc. 
From what I’ve read, in general, the more translucent the more pale the colour will be. Of course, there are dark coloured translucent bangles but those cost a house down payment or more!


----------



## crabapples

Alex B said:


> I must say, thank you! Although I have to admit, the light in that Target was serving that day  The 49 mm bangle is actually an oval. And the two sides are different colors. Here is the other side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660397
> 
> 
> Now, the bangle doesn’t always look like this. Most of the times, in the sun, it looks much greener. For example, like this.
> 
> View attachment 5660398
> 
> 
> I still don’t have a name for this bangle, which is sad considering how often I wear it. If anyone has any ideas, I’m all ears.


Gorgeous bangle, Alex! What kind of names do you have for your other bangles? Do you want to name it based on colour? 
From the target picture, I would pick the name Princess. The dark watery green is absolute royalty! But it may not look like this most of the time. The second photo reminds me of a lake, so watery with the blue-green. I might choose the name Bliss. The name means “perfect joy” and it surely must bring you that if you’re wearing it very often!


----------



## Alex B

crabapples said:


> Gorgeous bangle, Alex! What kind of names do you have for your other bangles? Do you want to name it based on colour?
> From the target picture, I would pick the name Princess. The dark watery green is absolute royalty! But it may not look like this most of the time. The second photo reminds me of a lake, so watery with the blue-green. I might choose the name Bliss. The name means “perfect joy” and it surely must bring you that if you’re wearing it very often!


Most of my names are pretty random LOL. For example, Matcha was named by my brother. He knows I’m obsessed with green, all things green. He very helpfully pointed out that I loved matcha, and that my bangle looked very much like matcha. And so the name stuck. Legolas was named that because the bangle has such an icy cold vibe, like elven royalty. Another one is named Weiss, and idk why. My brother named it Weiss, and it stuck. I’m actually in the process of getting him his own bangle. So most of my names are random. I quite like the name Bliss! I may use that. Thank you.


----------



## moneymeister

Alex B said:


> I’d say it depends. I don’t live where I can find Jadeite in stores. I have to get my bangles online. It depends on what you consider watery. For example, a very dark color bangle can be watery, even if it’s not very transparent. Most of mine are like this. I will always choose watery look and texture over color. However, I know some people that will only collect light colored watery bangles, because that is watery to them. Additionally, they will prefer translucency, which will also factor into the cost. A watery translucent bangle, will be very expensive, regardless of color. Everyone’s preference is valid, but many of my bangles would not be considered watery or translucent to other collectors, where as I do consider them to be watery and translucent. It works for me, as I don’t plan on spending a lot of money on my bangles.
> 
> View attachment 5660403
> 
> This bangle above I named Legolas. I got it for about 100 dollars, from allaboutjadecanada. To me this is watery, and in the sun it is actually translucent. But for others, I know they would not consider this bangle watery, or translucent. But for me it is enough, and at good price point. This bangle has the best texture of all my collection.
> 
> You will find MANY bangles like this. They are not uncommon. And they’re actually at very good prices. My problem is I can’t find many at my size.
> 
> So, the amount of money you will spend on a watery, translucent, grade A bangle, and how many you will find, will depend on what you find acceptably watery. You could spend as little as $100, or as much as $10,000. You also have to factor hairlines, root cracks, actual cracks, and scratches. For example. I’m ok with hairlines that cannot be felt with the fingernail. Legolas has that. But I know others do not like hairlines, or that the addition of hairlines does not make it truly watery. I’m ok with them as they bring the price down, and I don’t even notice them. It all depends on what you are willing to accept, and what you define as watery.


Hi Alex, what a thoughtful post - thank you! Well, so much for my dreams of emerald bangles hanging from trees, and gas stations at every corner in Asia (kidding). Sounds like you have the same challenges to source bangles. I love the fine grains in Legolas. It has a lovely look on the wrist. You have a good point - this is so subjective to personal happiness and selection. My watery may not be yours.

Gojade seems to deal in many and in the selection has some very fine-grained bangles mixed in for a very good price. I am watching for one there that is opaque but smoothly homogenous in nature and uniform. I watch daily.

I very much like the bangles that have a fine grain and a good polish, which translates to watery to me. I do have some that are translucent, but also very much enjoy variety. Some of my bangles are cheap and make me happy. i just bought two on the way from Mats Alice (white nephrite) and Allaboutjadecanda. The one from Allaboutjade Canada is...crazy. Forget water, the wildness in this was irresistible. I also like flowery high contrast jade. I love greys and stormy bangles. In short, I think I have a problem that boarders on OCD and bangle hoarding.

HAHA ...names for this one? It was so crazy I bought it. Looks like camo for hunting. Not fine grained, but heck, quite interesting.


I also wear very large size at 59 up, best in a 60. It seems most of the better jadeites are built for smaller wrists, leaving my big wrist decked in jadeites that are...tourist grade (to put it politely). Part of my interest is the hunt - finding unusual looks. Jadeites can be so unique. Anyhow, I do love this forum so much I start at the beginning often just to enjoy looking at everyone's beautiful jades.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

crabapples said:


> Oh it’s so wonderful that you will leave them to your children! I’m sorry, I didn’t mean to come off as rude. I don’t have children so my thinking is a bit different.


No worries at all


----------



## Cyanide Rose

moneymeister said:


> Hi Alex, what a thoughtful post - thank you! Well, so much for my dreams of emerald bangles hanging from trees, and gas stations at every corner in Asia (kidding). Sounds like you have the same challenges to source bangles. I love the fine grains in Legolas. It has a lovely look on the wrist. You have a good point - this is so subjective to personal happiness and selection. My watery may not be yours.
> 
> Gojade seems to deal in many and in the selection has some very fine-grained bangles mixed in for a very good price. I am watching for one there that is opaque but smoothly homogenous in nature and uniform. I watch daily.
> 
> I very much like the bangles that have a fine grain and a good polish, which translates to watery to me. I do have some that are translucent, but also very much enjoy variety. Some of my bangles are cheap and make me happy. i just bought two on the way from Mats Alice (white nephrite) and Allaboutjadecanda. The one from Allaboutjade Canada is...crazy. Forget water, the wildness in this was irresistible. I also like flowery high contrast jade. I love greys and stormy bangles. In short, I think I have a problem that boarders on OCD and bangle hoarding.
> 
> HAHA ...names for this one? It was so crazy I bought it. Looks like camo for hunting. Not fine grained, but heck, quite interesting.
> View attachment 5660532
> 
> I also wear very large size at 59 up, best in a 60. It seems most of the better jadeites are built for smaller wrists, leaving my big wrist decked in jadeites that are...tourist grade (to put it politely). Part of my interest is the hunt - finding unusual looks. Jadeites can be so unique. Anyhow, I do love this forum so much I start at the beginning often just to enjoy looking at everyone's beautiful jades.


This is really pretty  I have a bangle named camo lol. One of my first few purchases.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Alex B said:


> Oooh would you mind posting a picture? I love seeing bangles here.


My picture taking is terrible but I try. I injured my wrist, so it’s swollen. I gave it a good try


----------



## Alex B

moneymeister said:


> Hi Alex, what a thoughtful post - thank you! Well, so much for my dreams of emerald bangles hanging from trees, and gas stations at every corner in Asia (kidding). Sounds like you have the same challenges to source bangles. I love the fine grains in Legolas. It has a lovely look on the wrist. You point out an exceptionally good point - this is so subjective to personal happiness and selection. My watery may not be yours.
> 
> Gojade seems to deal in many and in the selection has some very fine-grained bangles mixed in for a very good price. I am watching for one there that is opaque but smoothly homogenous in nature and uniform. I watch daily.
> 
> I very much like the bangles that have a fine grain and a good polish, which translates to watery to me. I do have some that are translucent, but also very much enjoy variety. Some of my bangles are cheap and make me happy. i just bought two on the way from Mats Alice (white nephrite) and Allaboutjadecanda. The one from Allaboutjade Canada is...crazy. Forget water, the wildness in this was irresistible. I also like flowery high contrast jade. I love greys and stormy bangles. In short, I think I have a problem that boarders on OCD and bangle hoarding.
> 
> HAHA ...names for this one? It was so crazy I bought it. Looks like camo for hunting.
> View attachment 5660532
> 
> I also wear very large size at 59 up, best in a 60. It seems most of the better jadeites are built for smaller wrists, leaving my big wrist decked in jadeites that are...tourist grade (to put it politely). Part of my interest is the hunt - finding unusual looks. Jadeites can be so unique. Anyhow, I do love this forum so much I start at the beginning often just to enjoy looking at everyone's beautiful jades.


This Jadeite bangle is something else! I can see why you bought it! Very rarely have a seen a jade with so many different colors but also having that smooth polish. Oh its gorgeous! I am a lover of anything green, and this bangle has so many greens. IDK why, but the name "Oats" comes to mind? "Fauna"? "Peppermint?" "Sea Smoke" "Terra" Eh, they're not that good, but I tried.

Also, I think I know exactly what nephrite bangles you are talking about. The white ones from matsalicejade. I saw them too! They're beauties. There's a couple left, but they're not my size. I also prefer finer grains in my bangles. I dream of finding a fine grained lavender bangle, but from what people have said, it is difficult to find fine grains in lavender colored bangles. It is even harder finding one that is in my price range lol.

For Gojade, are they on Etsy? Or are they an independent store online? 

If you don't mind me asking, out of all of your collection, which is your favorite bangle?


----------



## Alex B

Cyanide Rose said:


> My picture taking is terrible but I try. I injured my wrist, so it’s swollen. I gave it a good try
> 
> View attachment 5660543
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660544


It's so pretty! They definitely look similar. From what seller did you get it? Ive recently developed an addiction for Flower Bangles? Or those that have random smoky green spots all around.


----------



## crabapples

moneymeister said:


> Hi Alex, what a thoughtful post - thank you! Well, so much for my dreams of emerald bangles hanging from trees, and gas stations at every corner in Asia (kidding). Sounds like you have the same challenges to source bangles. I love the fine grains in Legolas. It has a lovely look on the wrist. You have a good point - this is so subjective to personal happiness and selection. My watery may not be yours.
> 
> Gojade seems to deal in many and in the selection has some very fine-grained bangles mixed in for a very good price. I am watching for one there that is opaque but smoothly homogenous in nature and uniform. I watch daily.
> 
> I very much like the bangles that have a fine grain and a good polish, which translates to watery to me. I do have some that are translucent, but also very much enjoy variety. Some of my bangles are cheap and make me happy. i just bought two on the way from Mats Alice (white nephrite) and Allaboutjadecanda. The one from Allaboutjade Canada is...crazy. Forget water, the wildness in this was irresistible. I also like flowery high contrast jade. I love greys and stormy bangles. In short, I think I have a problem that boarders on OCD and bangle hoarding.
> 
> HAHA ...names for this one? It was so crazy I bought it. Looks like camo for hunting. Not fine grained, but heck, quite interesting.
> View attachment 5660532
> 
> I also wear very large size at 59 up, best in a 60. It seems most of the better jadeites are built for smaller wrists, leaving my big wrist decked in jadeites that are...tourist grade (to put it politely). Part of my interest is the hunt - finding unusual looks. Jadeites can be so unique. Anyhow, I do love this forum so much I start at the beginning often just to enjoy looking at everyone's beautiful jades.


There is no such thing as “cheap”, it’s whatever you enjoy! I love the greens, browns and yellows in that bangle! It’s artwork made by nature.
I have seen a lot of nice bangles that are larger, like 58mm+. Check out UJ. You can sort the bangles by size if you click the drop down.


----------



## Alex B

moneymeister said:


> Hi Alex, what a thoughtful post - thank you! Well, so much for my dreams of emerald bangles hanging from trees, and gas stations at every corner in Asia (kidding). Sounds like you have the same challenges to source bangles. I love the fine grains in Legolas. It has a lovely look on the wrist. You have a good point - this is so subjective to personal happiness and selection. My watery may not be yours.
> 
> Gojade seems to deal in many and in the selection has some very fine-grained bangles mixed in for a very good price. I am watching for one there that is opaque but smoothly homogenous in nature and uniform. I watch daily.
> 
> I very much like the bangles that have a fine grain and a good polish, which translates to watery to me. I do have some that are translucent, but also very much enjoy variety. Some of my bangles are cheap and make me happy. i just bought two on the way from Mats Alice (white nephrite) and Allaboutjadecanda. The one from Allaboutjade Canada is...crazy. Forget water, the wildness in this was irresistible. I also like flowery high contrast jade. I love greys and stormy bangles. In short, I think I have a problem that boarders on OCD and bangle hoarding.
> 
> HAHA ...names for this one? It was so crazy I bought it. Looks like camo for hunting. Not fine grained, but heck, quite interesting.
> View attachment 5660532
> 
> I also wear very large size at 59 up, best in a 60. It seems most of the better jadeites are built for smaller wrists, leaving my big wrist decked in jadeites that are...tourist grade (to put it politely). Part of my interest is the hunt - finding unusual looks. Jadeites can be so unique. Anyhow, I do love this forum so much I start at the beginning often just to enjoy looking at everyone's beautiful jades.


Sorry, I just couldn’t stop thinking about names, “Freckles?” Idk I thought it was super cute.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Alex B said:


> It's so pretty! They definitely look similar. From what seller did you get it? Ive recently developed an addiction for Flower Bangles? Or those that have random smoky green spots all around.


Thanks so much. I think it was from a local friend who brought it back for me after returning from visiting her family. It was so long ago but I do love flower bangles.


----------



## moneymeister

Alex B said:


> I must say, thank you! Although I have to admit, the light in that Target was serving that day  The 49 mm bangle is actually an oval. And the two sides are different colors. Here is the other side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660397
> 
> 
> Now, the bangle doesn’t always look like this. Most of the times, in the sun, it looks much greener. For example, like this.
> 
> View attachment 5660398
> 
> 
> I still don’t have a name for this bangle, which is sad considering how often I wear it. If anyone has any ideas, I’m all ears.



I'm cleaning house, just mopped the floors and hurrying back to read more 
I love this so much. I like the green that moves into grey, almost turquoise, watery, stormy...So much going on, I just find this one so beautiful! I think the polish looks very fine too, or well waxed, but that finish is so pretty. I feel water and stormy skies in this bangle. Strong natural beauty. I will try to think of names, but now just have strong feelings


----------



## moneymeister

Cyanide Rose said:


> My picture taking is terrible but I try. I injured my wrist, so it’s swollen. I gave it a good try
> 
> View attachment 5660543
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660544



I love flower bangles. This is very pretty! I like the translucency here. Sorry your wrist is swollen.


----------



## crabapples

moneymeister said:


> I love flower bangles. This is very pretty! I like the translucency here. Sorry your wrist is swollen.


Cyanide Rose - your bangle is so pretty! I hope your wrist recovers soon. Love the translucency and dark green patch. Maybe I would name it Patches, lol. Like Patch Adams.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

moneymeister said:


> I love flower bangles. This is very pretty! I like the translucency here. Sorry your wrist is swollen.
> 
> 
> crabapples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cyanide Rose - your bangle is so pretty! I hope your wrist recovers soon. Love the translucency and dark green patch. Maybe I would name it Patches, lol. Like Patch Adams.
Click to expand...

Thanks so much to you both. I really appreciate it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It came from playing tug a war with my grandpuppy lol. Can’t wait til it heals though.

Patches is a cool name. You are way more creative than I am


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cyanide Rose said:


> This is beautiful too. Great pieces





crabapples said:


> Beautiful arrangement!





moneymeister said:


> So pretty and delicate! I love the soft green against your skin, very beautiful on you! Also love the bracelets too.





Cool Breeze said:


> Love your blue-green jadeite bracelet





Alex B said:


> Such a pretty pendant! Is it white gold or sterling silver? Either way the color of the pendant is just precious. What figures are in the jadeite pendant?


Thanks so much for all your lovely comments! The pendant is set in white gold. It is actually a carved bamboo so there is no writing just curves going across the carving


----------



## moneymeister

Alex B said:


> This Jadeite bangle is something else! I can see why you bought it! Very rarely have a seen a jade with so many different colors but also having that smooth polish. Oh its gorgeous! I am a lover of anything green, and this bangle has so many greens. IDK why, but the name "Oats" comes to mind? "Fauna"? "Peppermint?" "Sea Smoke" "Terra" Eh, they're not that good, but I tried.
> 
> Also, I think I know exactly what nephrite bangles you are talking about. The white ones from matsalicejade. I saw them too! They're beauties. There's a couple left, but they're not my size. I also prefer finer grains in my bangles. I dream of finding a fine grained lavender bangle, but from what people have said, it is difficult to find fine grains in lavender colored bangles. It is even harder finding one that is in my price range lol.
> 
> For Gojade, are they on Etsy? Or are they an independent store online?
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, out of all of your collection, which is your favorite bangle?


Thank you, Alex. I am glad you liked it too. I like your names! Terra would be a great name for such an earthy bangle (vendor's photo).
	

		
			
		

		
	




_For Gojade, are they on Etsy? Or are they an independent store online?_
Gojade on eBay appears to be Singjade on Etsy.

_"If you don't mind me asking, out of all of your collection, which is your favorite bangle?" _

After you wrote last evening, I went into my room and brought out all my bangles and put them on the table waiting for sunlight. You ask a good and simple question about which jade I favorite. I think it is my white and green jade bangle for the fine grain and because my husband bought it for me. It has several stone lines and color roots. But, in a deeper sense, I feel harmony when I wear it. Heavy picture thread ahead.






I like the stormy grey bangle at the top too.The dark spots have icy clear spots around it too. Very passionate on contrasted. Reminds me of a silver lining to dark clouds. Please excuse the cat hair sticking to the lotion on the bangles and the dirty window. Now I know it is time to wash the windows.




I have one good nephrite cuff. It does have dark spots but also a color I enjoy. My favorite flower is at the top.



I have a few non-jade and treated jade I fell for along the way.

And this is my most "ugly" . I found it on sale from a reputable dealer and I bought it at the start so I could have a real jade bangle. I was so excited over price I did not question the looks . Saying that, I still like it with a textured fall sweater.






Unrelated but very happy, my Christmas cactus is in heavy bloom.


----------



## crabapples

moneymeister said:


> Thank you, Alex. I am glad you liked it too. I like your names! Terra would be a great name for such an earthy bangle (vendor's photo).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660763
> 
> 
> _For Gojade, are they on Etsy? Or are they an independent store online?_
> Gojade on eBay appears to be Singjade on Etsy.
> 
> _"If you don't mind me asking, out of all of your collection, which is your favorite bangle?" _
> 
> After you wrote last evening, I went into my room and brought out all my bangles and put them on the table waiting for sunlight. You ask a good and simple question about which jade I favorite. I think it is my white and green jade bangle for the fine grain and because my husband bought it for me. It has several stone lines and color roots. But, in a deeper sense, I feel harmony when I wear it. Heavy picture thread ahead.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660756
> 
> View attachment 5660758
> 
> I like the stormy grey bangle at the top too.The dark spots have icy clear spots around it too. Very passionate on contrasted. Reminds me of a silver lining to dark clouds. Please excuse the cat hair sticking to the lotion on the bangles and the dirty window. Now I know it is time to wash the windows.
> 
> View attachment 5660759
> 
> 
> I have one good nephrite cuff. It does have dark spots but also a color I enjoy. My favorite flower is at the top.
> View attachment 5660762
> 
> 
> I have a few non-jade and treated jade I fell for along the way.
> 
> And this is my most "ugly" . I found it on sale from a reputable dealer and I bought it at the start so I could have a real jade bangle. I was so excited over price I did not question the looks . Saying that, I still like it with a textured fall sweater.
> 
> View attachment 5660761
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660757
> 
> Unrelated but very happy, my Christmas cactus is in heavy bloom.
> 
> View attachment 5660771


You have a beautiful collection! Your husband bought you the speckled bangle and that makes it extra special. I love the green scattered throughout. The stormy one looks amazing in the sunlight! How long have you been collecting for?


----------



## moneymeister

crabapples said:


> You have a beautiful collection! Your husband bought you the speckled bangle and that makes it extra special. I love the green scattered throughout. The stormy one looks amazing in the sunlight! How long have you been collecting for?


Thank you, Crabapples. I have been collecting since about 2018. Years ago, my father went to Asia. He was a scientist and loved rocks and rock collecting. He was exposed to jade while visiting. When I was young I went to rock collecting shows with him and he told me about seeing jade. The most beautiful Imperial jades that rivaled an emerald. I remembered this, but as I have enjoyed collecting jewelry, I fell into jade while on the internet chasing jewelry. I was them exposed to how beautiful jade is and the fine carvings and interesting cultural legends and customs and was intrigued. Once I had bought some, I enjoyed the coolness and weight while wearing it and was charmed by the stories of protection.  So maybe it reminds me of my father too.

So here I am today. I have a pile of crazy things I bought when I didn't know better. Happily now though, I do know jade enough not to be as easy of a target. But I have a pile of glass, BC jade, quartzite and serpentine coming up the hard way.


----------



## moneymeister

The new white nephrite came from Mats Alice. Very pretty translucent quality with a nice polish and a few soft cotton clouds. Wearing with the stormy flower from this morning. 7.5mm round, I'll be careful here too.


----------



## crabapples

moneymeister said:


> The new white nephrite came from Mats Alice. Very pretty translucent quality with a nice polish and a few soft cotton clouds. Wearing with the stormy flower from this morning. 7.5mm round, I'll be careful here too.
> 
> View attachment 5660948


The new bangle is so pretty. I like the contrast of the two together. So you don’t wear a spacer in between bangles?


----------



## moneymeister

crabapples said:


> The new bangle is so pretty. I like the contrast of the two together. So you don’t wear a spacer in between bangles?


Thank you. I do have a silver I wear as a spacer, but didn't grab it yet. I just popped the new one on...because NEW JADE!


----------



## crabapples

moneymeister said:


> Thank you. I do have a silver I wear as a spacer, but didn't grab it yet. I just popped the new one on...because NEW JADE!


Oh the silver spacer must make a nice clinking sound!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Well it certainly has been a LONG while since I posted anything here. So here it is, a piece of my newest acquisitions!  Jades coming from California, Guatemala, Burma, and good ol’ Hetian!
Also good to see everyone else’s newest addition to their collection too.


----------



## crabapples

AJadecent Angle said:


> Well it certainly has been a LONG while since I posted anything here. So here it is, a piece of my newest acquisitions!  Jades coming from California, Guatemala, Burma, and good ol’ Hetian!
> Also good to see everyone else’s newest addition to their collection too.
> View attachment 5661306
> 
> View attachment 5661307
> View attachment 5661308
> View attachment 5661309
> View attachment 5661306


I love the earthy lavender!


----------



## moneymeister

AJadecent Angle said:


> Well it certainly has been a LONG while since I posted anything here. So here it is, a piece of my newest acquisitions!  Jades coming from California, Guatemala, Burma, and good ol’ Hetian!
> Also good to see everyone else’s newest addition to their collection too.
> View attachment 5661306
> 
> View attachment 5661307
> View attachment 5661308
> View attachment 5661309
> View attachment 5661306


Lovely bangles. I find the round chubby Hetian adorable. Which is the dark green? Is the green/lavender your Guatemalan? 
Thank you!


----------



## raptorgrin

Cyanide Rose said:


> Absolutely, he also gave me the option to put the band on top of the bangle or remove a bit of jade so it was flush with the bangle. He does do really nice work


Did you end up having him repair your bangle? If so, did you choose having the band on top or flush?


----------



## raptorgrin

moneymeister said:


> Thank you, Alex. I am glad you liked it too. I like your names! Terra would be a great name for such an earthy bangle (vendor's photo).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660763
> 
> 
> _For Gojade, are they on Etsy? Or are they an independent store online?_
> Gojade on eBay appears to be Singjade on Etsy.
> 
> _"If you don't mind me asking, out of all of your collection, which is your favorite bangle?" _
> 
> After you wrote last evening, I went into my room and brought out all my bangles and put them on the table waiting for sunlight. You ask a good and simple question about which jade I favorite. I think it is my white and green jade bangle for the fine grain and because my husband bought it for me. It has several stone lines and color roots. But, in a deeper sense, I feel harmony when I wear it. Heavy picture thread ahead.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660756
> 
> View attachment 5660758
> 
> I like the stormy grey bangle at the top too.The dark spots have icy clear spots around it too. Very passionate on contrasted. Reminds me of a silver lining to dark clouds. Please excuse the cat hair sticking to the lotion on the bangles and the dirty window. Now I know it is time to wash the windows.
> 
> View attachment 5660759
> 
> 
> I have one good nephrite cuff. It does have dark spots but also a color I enjoy. My favorite flower is at the top.
> View attachment 5660762
> 
> 
> I have a few non-jade and treated jade I fell for along the way.
> 
> And this is my most "ugly" . I found it on sale from a reputable dealer and I bought it at the start so I could have a real jade bangle. I was so excited over price I did not question the looks . Saying that, I still like it with a textured fall sweater.
> 
> View attachment 5660761
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660757
> 
> Unrelated but very happy, my Christmas cactus is in heavy bloom.
> 
> View attachment 5660771


Teehee, two of my loves, jade and holiday cactus!
What would you describe the color of your "ugly" bangle as? I've been looking at some grayish ones lately and I'm not sure if I find it ugly or striking. I think I need to see them in person to know.


----------



## raptorgrin

AJadecent Angle said:


> Well it certainly has been a LONG while since I posted anything here. So here it is, a piece of my newest acquisitions!  Jades coming from California, Guatemala, Burma, and good ol’ Hetian!
> Also good to see everyone else’s newest addition to their collection too.
> View attachment 5661306
> 
> View attachment 5661307
> View attachment 5661308
> View attachment 5661309
> View attachment 5661306


Very nice variety. Where's the green-grey(?) and black swirl from?


----------



## crabapples

raptorgrin said:


> Teehee, two of my loves, jade and holiday cactus!
> What would you describe the color of your "ugly" bangle as? I've been looking at some grayish ones lately and I'm not sure if I find it ugly or striking. I think I need to see them in person to know.


It depends on the kind of energy you feel from the bangle and the colour. Nothing is ugly. It’s made by Mother Nature and the journey through the earth is amazing!


----------



## Alex B

I wore Legolas today after a long time of wearing my other bangle, the dark green gray one. It is lighter, and more comfortable to wear with jackets and sweaters. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I took this photo at home. Then went out and took this one (I changed rings since I knew the light would catch better with the second ring.)




Interesting how different the color looks in the second photo.


----------



## crabapples

Alex B said:


> I wore Legolas today after a long time of wearing my other bangle, the dark green gray one. It is lighter, and more comfortable to wear with jackets and sweaters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661885
> 
> 
> I took this photo at home. Then went out and took this one (I changed rings since I knew the light would catch better with the second ring.)
> 
> View attachment 5661886
> 
> 
> Interesting how different the color looks in the second photo.


My pale green bangle looks much darker at times and lighter (when it first came) at others, even though the stone is not wet either time. The colour of the bangle in both pictures exude a peacefulness. I hope it brings you calm and joy.


----------



## crabapples

I am hooked on browsing through jadeite bangle shops on Etsy in my spare time, haha. I love seeing each one with the different colours and feeling the energies these colours exude.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

raptorgrin said:


> Very nice variety. Where's the green-grey(?) and black swirl from?


Thanks, there's 2 pieces in there that fit that description actually, the green-grey bangle set is from the Kunlun Mountains likely which resides next to Qinghai and Hetian rivers, while the green-grey rough came from Mendocino, California. As for the swirls, it's definitely due to mineral intrusions giving the jade color, but if I had to guess what minerals were responsible it maybe chromite, and chromium, maybe some diopside as well.


----------



## crabapples

AJadecent Angle said:


> Thanks, there's 2 pieces in there that fit that description actually, the green-grey bangle set is from the Kunlun Mountains likely which resides next to Qinghai and Hetian rivers, while the green-grey rough came from Mendocino, California. As for the swirls, it's definitely due to mineral intrusions giving the jade color, but if I had to guess what minerals were responsible it maybe chromite, and chromium, maybe some diopside as well.


Maybe iron too! I recently learned that pure jadeite is actually clear.


----------



## crabapples

moneymeister said:


> Thank you, Crabapples. I have been collecting since about 2018. Years ago, my father went to Asia. He was a scientist and loved rocks and rock collecting. He was exposed to jade while visiting. When I was young I went to rock collecting shows with him and he told me about seeing jade. The most beautiful Imperial jades that rivaled an emerald. I remembered this, but as I have enjoyed collecting jewelry, I fell into jade while on the internet chasing jewelry. I was them exposed to how beautiful jade is and the fine carvings and interesting cultural legends and customs and was intrigued. Once I had bought some, I enjoyed the coolness and weight while wearing it and was charmed by the stories of protection.  So maybe it reminds me of my father too.
> 
> So here I am today. I have a pile of crazy things I bought when I didn't know better. Happily now though, I do know jade enough not to be as easy of a target. But I have a pile of glass, BC jade, quartzite and serpentine coming up the hard way.


I read and read and read for months before finally taking the leap and buying one from a reputable shop that also sold online. If it’s not jade and it’s disclosed, that is fine, but there are some unscrupulous sellers out there. Many times it’s not a matter of money lost but the risk of serious illness like cancer from the acids they soak the bangles in for the colour.


----------



## Alex B

And finally at Target, because Target light is magical 





Again, it’s amazing how different a bangle can look in different light.


----------



## Alex B

crabapples said:


> I am hooked on browsing through jadeite bangle shops on Etsy in my spare time, haha. I love seeing each one with the different colours and feeling the energies these colours exude.


Same. I like to look at all the different colors. I’m in the hunt for a lavender bangle.


----------



## crabapples

Alex B said:


> And finally at Target, because Target light is magical
> 
> View attachment 5661897
> 
> View attachment 5661898
> 
> Again, it’s amazing how different a bangle can look in different light.


You can really see the water in the Target lighting! I love the colour.


----------



## crabapples

Alex B said:


> Same. I like to look at all the different colors. I’m in the hunt for a lavender bangle.


I didn’t think I would want a lavender bangle but I saw one and I will get it in the new year. That energy is gives me through the colour is very soothing. Good luck in your search! Are you looking for one with other colours with the lavender, or just a lavender and white one?


----------



## Alex B

crabapples said:


> I didn’t think I would want a lavender bangle but I saw one and I will get it in the new year. That energy is gives me through the colour is very soothing. Good luck in your search! Are you looking for one with other colours with the lavender, or just a lavender and white one?


Oh congrats! If you don’t mind, how much are u going to be paying for it? I’ve been looking at the prices and they’re a little intimidating. I would honestly prefer to have a purely lavender bangle, or with some white. I already have a bangle that has lavender and green.


----------



## Alex B

crabapples said:


> I read and read and read for months before finally taking the leap and buying one from a reputable shop that also sold online. If it’s not jade and it’s disclosed, that is fine, but there are some unscrupulous sellers out there. Many times it’s not a matter of money lost but the risk of serious illness like cancer from the acids they soak the bangles in for the colour.


From what places do you buy? I’ve only bought from matsalicejade, ultimate jadeite, unijade, and all about Jade Canada. They’re considered reputable right?


----------



## crabapples

Alex B said:


> From what places do you buy? I’ve only bought from matsalicejade, ultimate jadeite, unijade, and all about Jade Canada. They’re considered reputable right?


I think I was reading the forums here about reputable sellers. I am by no means an experienced buyer, so please do your due diligence! The first bangle I bought was from Kathy Jade. They have a lifetime 10X money back guarantee if it’s ever tested to not be grade A jadeite. The next two bangles I have coming are from Ultimate Jadeite. They also have a money back guarantee and a storefront in Singapore. I am not in Asia. 
Matsalicejade and all about jade Canada seem like reputable sellers as well. I learned that I will not buy from anyone who doesn’t have a 100% money back guarantee if it’s ever tested to not be grade A jadeite but any of these shops could be fly by night if they wanted. 
Maybe check out Eastwind Jade on Etsy. They made it on the reputable sellers list here. I recently started browsing WaterCrystalJade on Etsy too but haven’t purchased anything. Just ogling lol.


----------



## crabapples

Alex B said:


> Oh congrats! If you don’t mind, how much are u going to be paying for it? I’ve been looking at the prices and they’re a little intimidating. I would honestly prefer to have a purely lavender bangle, or with some white. I already have a bangle that has lavender and green.


It is $800 USD, but the bangle has some black splatters on a part of it, likely due to iron or other minerals. I normally wouldn’t find the black acceptable if it’s dotted as I really don’t like that but this one is like a small spill so I thought it was acceptable for the price. There is a stone line on it as well. 
You can check out the glutinous type lavender bangles as those may be more reasonably priced. Or are you in the market for icy type only? Alternatively, you can browse the lavender nephrite bangles online. I totally understand why you would like a purely lavender with maybe white combination if you already have a lavender and green one. Is your current lavender bangle a light shade? How about a light pink coloured bangle? I try to avoid getting 2 similar bangles but that is my preference.


----------



## Alex B

crabapples said:


> It is $800 USD, but the bangle has some black splatters on a part of it, likely due to iron or other minerals. I normally wouldn’t find the black acceptable if it’s dotted as I really don’t like that but this one is like a small spill so I thought it was acceptable for the price. There is a stone line on it as well.
> You can check out the glutinous type lavender bangles as those may be more reasonably priced. Or are you in the market for icy type only? Alternatively, you can browse the lavender nephrite bangles online. I totally understand why you would like a purely lavender with maybe white combination if you already have a lavender and green one. Is your current lavender bangle a light shade? How about a light pink coloured bangle? I try to avoid getting 2 similar bangles but that is my preference.


That is a very good price. Mine is VERY light lavender and green. I would prefer one with light lavender, as long as the polish is nice. It doesn’t have to be icy, I’m ok with it being less translucent. I pretty much only care about the lavender color and the polish. Or how fine the texture is. This is what my green/lavender bangle looks like.




It’s a chunky monkey.


----------



## crabapples

I like the lavender spaced with the light green. May I suggest looking at glutinous type for a lavender bangle? The water head will be medium due to less translucency. Slightly darker colour without a down payment of a house, lol. What is your bangle size? I can post some pics here if I find some. Are you looking for a thinner one or about the same thickness as the one you have on? Looks like 16mm thick.


----------



## crabapples

crabapples said:


> I think I was reading the forums here about reputable sellers. I am by no means an experienced buyer, so please do your due diligence! The first bangle I bought was from Kathy Jade. They have a lifetime 10X money back guarantee if it’s ever tested to not be grade A jadeite. The next two bangles I have coming are from Ultimate Jadeite. They also have a money back guarantee and a storefront in Singapore. I am not in Asia.
> Matsalicejade and all about jade Canada seem like reputable sellers as well. I learned that I will not buy from anyone who doesn’t have a 100% money back guarantee if it’s ever tested to not be grade A jadeite but any of these shops could be fly by night if they wanted.
> Maybe check out Eastwind Jade on Etsy. They made it on the reputable sellers list here. I recently started browsing WaterCrystalJade on Etsy too but haven’t purchased anything. Just ogling lol.


I forgot to add Baikalla! They are based in the US. I think their prices are a bit high for the quality though.


----------



## moneymeister

crabapples said:


> Oh the silver spacer must make a nice clinking sound!


The sound is such a bonus


----------



## moneymeister

crabapples said:


> There is no such thing as “cheap”, it’s whatever you enjoy! I love the greens, browns and yellows in that bangle! It’s artwork made by nature.
> I have seen a lot of nice bangles that are larger, like 58mm+. Check out UJ. You can sort the bangles by size if you click the drop down.


I love how you think. I love to look at UJ. It is an expensive hobby though, as I end up buying things. Her bangles are nice. I also bought a lavender grey cabochon ring from her that I like, but needs a reset.


----------



## moneymeister

raptorgrin said:


> Teehee, two of my loves, jade and holiday cactus!
> What would you describe the color of your "ugly" bangle as? I've been looking at some grayish ones lately and I'm not sure if I find it ugly or striking. I think I need to see them in person to know.


I have a line of new plants not shown in the picture. White blooms, yellow blooms and three given to me from my mother, who said they did not like her apartment. Those will be a surprise flower.

Hmmmm, this color reads as oatmeal gray. Looking closer though it is speckled greenish tan and desaturated grey/lavender. I wore it today from guilt .



 Here it is on white. Light isn’t great, rainy day.


----------



## Alex B

crabapples said:


> I like the lavender spaced with the light green. May I suggest looking at glutinous type for a lavender bangle? The water head will be medium due to less translucency. Slightly darker colour without a down payment of a house, lol. What is your bangle size? I can post some pics here if I find some. Are you looking for a thinner one or about the same thickness as the one you have on? Looks like 16mm thick.


Thank you! She’s my first jadeite bangle. And i can wear from a 49-52, although the smaller the bangle is, the more comfortable for me. And im looking for around the same thickness. The thickness for this one is 14mm. However, I also have a fondness for smaller thinner princess cut bangles. Around 10 mm.


----------



## moneymeister

Alex B said:


> From what places do you buy? I’ve only bought from matsalicejade, ultimate jadeite, unijade, and all about Jade Canada. They’re considered reputable right?


Yes, although I do not know Unijade. I also had a piece of Imperial (or close to it) bought from Yokdee on Etsy and tested grade A from NGI (Nan Yang) Singapore. Adding pictures again, because I like seeing pictures 

In reality this is quite small and the green is more saturated. The gold back helps improve the shine.


----------



## crabapples

moneymeister said:


> Yes, although I do not know Unijade. I also had a piece of Imperial (or close to it) bought from Yokdee on Etsy and tested grade A from NGI (Nan Yang) Singapore. Adding pictures again, because I like seeing pictures
> 
> In reality this is quite small and the green is more saturated. The gold back helps improve the shine.
> 
> View attachment 5662049


That imperial green is mesmerizing! Jade goes so well with gold. 
I will post any pictures and links if I come across a lavender bangle you might like.


----------



## crabapples

Alex B said:


> Thank you! She’s my first jadeite bangle. And i can wear from a 49-52, although the smaller the bangle is, the more comfortable for me. And im looking for around the same thickness. The thickness for this one is 14mm. However, I also have a fondness for smaller thinner princess cut bangles. Around 10 mm.


Our first jadeite bangle is always extra special, isn’t it? My very first one was too small as I wanted a snug fit but the bangle was oval. The replacement I purchased is a bit big, but it doesn’t risk falling off the base of my wrist. I liked the colour and there were none that I liked in my proper size. I’ve pondered for weeks if I should have exchanged or sold it but now I feel guilty I ever thought that way! I’m sorry, my dear bangle!


----------



## crabapples

@Alex B that bangle size is quite small and unfortunately not very common, it seems. Be patient. I don’t see any lavender bangles in that size now, except for UJ but that one is very dark and translucent and also $19k CAD. 
How long have you been looking for a lavender bangle? It really depends on what kind of jadeite stone the suppliers get. Or how about a lavender ring to go with your light lavender bangle? Alternatively, you can get an amethyst bangle if you don’t mind that it’s not jadeite. I’ll keep an eye out!


----------



## crabapples

moneymeister said:


> I love how you think. I love to look at UJ. It is an expensive hobby though, as I end up buying things. Her bangles are nice. I also bought a lavender grey cabochon ring from her that I like, but needs a reset.


It’s hard not to buy new things. I won’t buy 2 bangles of a similar colour because I would like each one to be unique. I have the basic pale green, with the blue and lavender coming in the new year (I will post pics!) so if I were to get another one, which isn’t very likely, I will be yellow. 
I don’t want to buy jewelry that sits in a box and doesn’t get worn. I have 2 gold necklaces, a bracelet and pair of earrings and I feel that is enough in terms of gold jewelry for me. 
For jade bangles, I told myself that I will buy only as many as I would wear permanently because I cannot pick and leave the others behind! Maybe in time, my thinking will change. Jadeite is very much a solid investment, especially during these times, but that’s not why I buy it though, haha. Enjoy within your means! Life is too short to say no all the time.


----------



## crabapples

moneymeister said:


> I have a line of new plants not shown in the picture. White blooms, yellow blooms and three given to me from my mother, who said they did not like her apartment. Those will be a surprise flower.
> 
> Hmmmm, this color reads as oatmeal gray. Looking closer though it is speckled greenish tan and desaturated grey/lavender. I wore it today from guilt .
> 
> View attachment 5662038
> 
> Here it is on white. Light isn’t great, rainy day.
> View attachment 5662040
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662039


The grey colours in your bangle is very fitting for our winter weather! I love the white scattered in between. That’s the beauty of natural stone; it’s not uniform. Apparently black jade is good for luck!


----------



## moneymeister

crabapples said:


> I don’t see any lavender bangles in that size now, except for UJ but that one is very dark and translucent and also $19k CAD.


Those high dollar jade bangles are breathtaking!


----------



## moneymeister

crabapples said:


> The grey colours in your bangle is very fitting for our winter weather! I love the white scattered in between. That’s the beauty of natural stone; it’s not uniform. Apparently black jade is good for luck!


Thank you kindly for your thoughts. It helped me look with fresh eyes.


----------



## crabapples

@Alex B check out this bangle! Reasonable price and your size. Please do your due diligence. I have inquired to this seller about “vintage” bangles and she said these are new, but the jade was mined from last year. I think there is a money back guarantee if it doesn’t test to be grade A jadeite, please confirm with her. 









						Natural Untreated Top Quality Grade A Icy Green Lavender - Etsy Canada
					

This Bangles item by YukeyHouseJade has 5 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from France. Listed on 14 Nov, 2022




					www.etsy.com


----------



## crabapples

@ Alex B Of the two, I would prefer the first one - 








						50.3mm Untreated Jade Bangleauthentic Burmese Jadecalming - Etsy Canada
					

This Bangles item is sold by GranskyJewellery. Ships from Hong Kong. Listed on 01 Dec, 2022




					www.etsy.com


----------



## Alex B

crabapples said:


> @Alex B check out this bangle! Reasonable price and your size. Please do your due diligence. I have inquired to this seller about “vintage” bangles and she said these are new, but the jade was mined from last year. I think there is a money back guarantee if it doesn’t test to be grade A jadeite, please confirm with her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Untreated Top Quality Grade A Icy Green Lavender - Etsy Canada
> 
> 
> This Bangles item by YukeyHouseJade has 5 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from France. Listed on 14 Nov, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662614


OMG! You went above and beyond! Thank you so much! and so tiny, you made my day. I usually only search my known sellers, but this one seems to have many good reviews. I thought I was good at searching for bangles, lol. I will definitely inquire. Thank you so much for your help! I prefer the first one too. It is so nice and jelly like.


----------



## Alex B

I may have gotten my brother into jade as well..... So for Christmas he requested his own bangle.... Look at the one I got. He loves it. I made sure that the hairline wasn't able to be felt with the finger. He really like the color and said he didn't care even if the line could be felt, but I wanted to make sure the bangle would be durable.


----------



## crabapples

Alex B said:


> OMG! You went above and beyond! Thank you so much! and so tiny, you made my day. I usually only search my known sellers, but this one seems to have many good reviews. I thought I was good at searching for bangles, lol. I will definitely inquire. Thank you so much for your help! I prefer the first one too. It is so nice and jelly like.


You are most welcome and I’m so glad I could help! You guys are so welcoming and I love the community here. 
Please make sure you ask for more pictures as not all sellers will disclose the stone lines, chips, etc - they expect you to know from their photos.


----------



## crabapples

Alex B said:


> I may have gotten my brother into jade as well..... So for Christmas he requested his own bangle.... Look at the one I got. He loves it. I made sure that the hairline wasn't able to be felt with the finger. He really like the color and said he didn't care even if the line could be felt, but I wanted to make sure the bangle would be durable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662908


I love the colour! Black jade is supposed to be for luck, as I’ve learned recently. Good for you for helping him. We learn so much through our and others’ mistakes. Here’s to your brother embarking on his jade journey!


----------



## crabapples

Happy Friday or Saturday, wherever you may be! Our snow has iced over so be careful out there! I don’t normally buy gifts for the holidays, with the exception of MIL because that’s her preference. How about you? Are you doing any holiday shopping? Let’s not forget to be kind to ourselves too!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

crabapples said:


> Happy Friday or Saturday, wherever you may be! Our snow has iced over so be careful out there! I don’t normally buy gifts for the holidays, with the exception of MIL because that’s her preference. How about you? Are you doing any holiday shopping? Let’s not forget to be kind to ourselves too!


Same to you too! Snow hasn't gone over at all yet, especially since NY still feels like it's stuck in Autumn season than winter lol.. Holiday shopping feels like a norm (and an excuse) in Asian culture especially towards the latter parts of the year with so many holidays coming towards you starting on September.   
I do have some pieces in mind to get, but then again I do share quite some pieces of accessories with my parents anyway so I'm not sure they'd want more to add lest they want to take more time in deciding what to accessorize themselves with for the day


----------



## moneymeister

crabapples said:


> Happy Friday or Saturday, wherever you may be! Our snow has iced over so be careful out there! I don’t normally buy gifts for the holidays, with the exception of MIL because that’s her preference. How about you? Are you doing any holiday shopping? Let’s not forget to be kind to ourselves too!



Happy Friday and Saturday! Brrrr, snow sounds so cold. Most of my shopping is done. I bought gifts for my Mom, who is 85, my adult children, and still need to buy for my husband. Husband is donating to the jade fund. I do have another bangle in mind from a private seller. I will bring it by after the holidays 

I am so excited to have a week of vacation starting next week, all week. I have not had a week of vacation in a long time. Big inhale and exhale. I do not know how to relax very well. I am a workaholic and will fight myself to stay out of my email


----------



## crabapples

moneymeister said:


> Happy Friday and Saturday! Brrrr, snow sounds so cold. Most of my shopping is done. I bought gifts for my Mom, who is 85, my adult children, and still need to buy for my husband. Husband is donating to the jade fund. I do have another bangle in mind from a private seller. I will bring it by after the holidays
> 
> I am so excited to have a week of vacation starting next week, all week. I have not had a week of vacation in a long time. Big inhale and exhale. I do not know how to relax very well. I am a workaholic and will fight myself to stay out of my email


Jade fund, I like that. I am trying to convince my partner for a retirement fund, lol. Or income assistance, as I call it. hahaha.


----------



## crabapples

I am wondering if anyone feels the same way. Sometimes I accidentally knock my bangle on a table or countertop and I feel like, “oh no!!” because I love my jadeite. How tough is jadeite really when it’s in a bangle form? I’ve read how tough it is as a raw stone but doesn’t shaping it into a round bangle put more stress on the stone?
I was out at lunch today and I accidentally knocked the side of my wrist pretty hard under the table. Not sure if I hit my bangle because it was loud and people were talking and I was distracted. My wrist sure hurt though. Having arthritis makes the bones so sensitive. I didn’t crack anything but just need some reassurance I guess. Am I being paranoid?


----------



## crabapples

Does anyone oil their jade? I’ve read that the jade absorbs the moisture and oil of the wearer, so the lustre improves over time. I will probably start doing this with coconut oil if it’s not a bangle I wear every day. The below article is for nephrite, but I’ve seen similar recommendations for jadeite that’s not been worn in a long time. 









						How to Clean & Care for your jade necklace | Mountain Jade NZ
					

With a little bit of maintenance your jade necklace will last for generations and become more beautiful as time passes. Explore our recommendations below, and keep in mind that these are recommendations for nephrite jade, not jadeite. 1. Wearing your necklace helps When our carvers finish a...




					www.mountainjade.co.nz


----------



## moneymeister

crabapples said:


> Does anyone oil their jade? I’ve read that the jade absorbs the moisture and oil of the wearer, so the lustre improves over time. I will probably start doing this with coconut oil if it’s not a bangle I wear every day. The below article is for nephrite, but I’ve seen similar recommendations for jadeite that’s not been worn in a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to Clean & Care for your jade necklace | Mountain Jade NZ
> 
> 
> With a little bit of maintenance your jade necklace will last for generations and become more beautiful as time passes. Explore our recommendations below, and keep in mind that these are recommendations for nephrite jade, not jadeite. 1. Wearing your necklace helps When our carvers finish a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mountainjade.co.nz


I have not oiled but I have used a candle and paraffin waxed a bangle. Of course then I slather in hand lotion to get jade bangles on my pudgy wrist. Seems like a zero-sum game


----------



## Alex B

crabapples said:


> Does anyone oil their jade? I’ve read that the jade absorbs the moisture and oil of the wearer, so the lustre improves over time. I will probably start doing this with coconut oil if it’s not a bangle I wear every day. The below article is for nephrite, but I’ve seen similar recommendations for jadeite that’s not been worn in a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to Clean & Care for your jade necklace | Mountain Jade NZ
> 
> 
> With a little bit of maintenance your jade necklace will last for generations and become more beautiful as time passes. Explore our recommendations below, and keep in mind that these are recommendations for nephrite jade, not jadeite. 1. Wearing your necklace helps When our carvers finish a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mountainjade.co.nz


I used to! So I used jojoba oil, and almond oil. It worked for some of my bangles. Then I used Vaseline, because it left it very smooth. However, it didn’t work for my icier bangles, since it left oily smudges. Sooooo, i learned to just clean it while I showered, with it on my arm. I have very curly hair, and thus I have a specific shampoo and conditioner used to trap in moisture. My icy bangles LOVE the stuff. Leaves them smooth and soft, without leaving smudges. For my smallest bangle, I often use the conditioner to slide it on or off. But it had the side effect of leaving my bangle shiny and reflective. The shampoo is organic, without any harsh chemicals, so I know it’s safe. So it just naturally gets coated every time I shower. And i don’t have to worry about manually oiling it. This also works for my less watery bangles, such as matcha.


----------



## Alex B

crabapples said:


> I am wondering if anyone feels the same way. Sometimes I accidentally knock my bangle on a table or countertop and I feel like, “oh no!!” because I love my jadeite. How tough is jadeite really when it’s in a bangle form? I’ve read how tough it is as a raw stone but doesn’t shaping it into a round bangle put more stress on the stone?
> I was out at lunch today and I accidentally knocked the side of my wrist pretty hard under the table. Not sure if I hit my bangle because it was loud and people were talking and I was distracted. My wrist sure hurt though. Having arthritis makes the bones so sensitive. I didn’t crack anything but just need some reassurance I guess. Am I being paranoid?


I know exactly how you feel. I worry for my bangles, since they bang on my glass desk at work. But I must say, it’s happened more than once, and I have yet to find any resulting damage to my bangle. I’m still paranoid, but I worry less. I’ve found they’re pretty tough. Matcha is a little bean pole, and has survived worse. It’s hit things, been banged against things, (not because I don’t care for it, but it’s the bangle I wear the most, my daily bangle. It’s just exposed more) and it’s been a trooper. Not an additional scratch, and no cracks. I’d say not to worry much. Jadeite and Jade was once used for tools, hammering away. The material was so tough, it was used to hit other things, lol. I worry more for scratches than cracking. Since it’s a 7 at most, it could be easier to scratch. So as long as you don’t drag it in concrete or sandpaper, i think our bangles will be ok.


----------



## crabapples

Alex B said:


> I know exactly how you feel. I worry for my bangles, since they bang on my glass desk at work. But I must say, it’s happened more than once, and I have yet to find any resulting damage to my bangle. I’m still paranoid, but I worry less. I’ve found they’re pretty tough. Matcha is a little bean pole, and has survived worse. It’s hit things, been banged against things, (not because I don’t care for it, but it’s the bangle I wear the most, my daily bangle. It’s just exposed more) and it’s been a trooper. Not an additional scratch, and no cracks. I’d say not to worry much. Jadeite and Jade was once used for tools, hammering away. The material was so tough, it was used to hit other things, lol. I worry more for scratches than cracking. Since it’s a 7 at most, it could be easier to scratch. So as long as you don’t drag it in concrete or sandpaper, i think our bangles will be ok.


Thank you for your thoughts on this, Alex. Do you wear a permanent bangle or do you switch them out regularly? Is Matcha a 10mm width bangle or skinnier? I know the thinner the bangle, the more easily it will crack of course. Sometimes our thoughts aren’t rational because we love our jadeite so much!


----------



## crabapples

Alex B said:


> I used to! So I used jojoba oil, and almond oil. It worked for some of my bangles. Then I used Vaseline, because it left it very smooth. However, it didn’t work for my icier bangles, since it left oily smudges. Sooooo, i learned to just clean it while I showered, with it on my arm. I have very curly hair, and thus I have a specific shampoo and conditioner used to trap in moisture. My icy bangles LOVE the stuff. Leaves them smooth and soft, without leaving smudges. For my smallest bangle, I often use the conditioner to slide it on or off. But it had the side effect of leaving my bangle shiny and reflective. The shampoo is organic, without any harsh chemicals, so I know it’s safe. So it just naturally gets coated every time I shower. And i don’t have to worry about manually oiling it. This also works for my less watery bangles, such as matcha.


Interesting! The idea of oiling bangles was really for ones that get switched out and aren’t being worn for a period of time. I have on a permanent bangle now and it won’t ever need to be oiled because of skin contact. I love the energy it gives off and I often rub it for comfort, lol. I’m weird.


----------



## Alex B

crabapples said:


> Thank you for your thoughts on this, Alex. Do you wear a permanent bangle or do you switch them out regularly? Is Matcha a 10mm width bangle or skinnier? I know the thinner the bangle, the more easily it will crack of course. Sometimes our thoughts aren’t rational because we love our jadeite so much!


It is an 8mm, I think, almost 9. Not a thick bangle. It is a princess cut though, which I have heard are good cuts for skinnier bangles. And i switch them out often, but the ones I wear the most are matcha, and my 49 mm oval, since they’re the most comfortable.


----------



## Alex B

crabapples said:


> Interesting! The idea of oiling bangles was really for ones that get switched out and aren’t being worn for a period of time. I have on a permanent bangle now and it won’t ever need to be oiled because of skin contact. I love the energy it gives off and I often rub it for comfort, lol. I’m weird.


For a bangle I switch out for a while, I just use my conditioner in it, and leave it in my jewelry box. When I take them out to use again, they’re smooth and polished. And no worries, I also fiddle with my bangles for stress relief.


----------



## crabapples

Alex B said:


> It is an 8mm, I think, almost 9. Not a thick bangle. It is a princess cut though, which I have heard are good cuts for skinnier bangles. And i switch them out often, but the ones I wear the most are matcha, and my 49 mm oval, since they’re the most comfortable.


You must have really small hands or very flexible joints to fit into such a small bangle! I accidentally ordered a 49mm oval as my “first” bangle but I couldn’t get it on unless I removed my thumb joint, lol. I’m glad I didn’t get a super snug one as I might switch hands. 
When I first saw princess bangles, I didn’t like them because they stick out much higher than the half round, unless you can get a really snug fitting one. I really like how Matcha looks on you!


----------



## moneymeister

Alex B said:


> I know exactly how you feel. I worry for my bangles, since they bang on my glass desk at work. But I must say, it’s happened more than once, and I have yet to find any resulting damage to my bangle. I’m still paranoid, but I worry less. I’ve found they’re pretty tough. Matcha is a little bean pole, and has survived worse. It’s hit things, been banged against things, (not because I don’t care for it, but it’s the bangle I wear the most, my daily bangle. It’s just exposed more) and it’s been a trooper. Not an additional scratch, and no cracks. I’d say not to worry much. Jadeite and Jade was once used for tools, hammering away. The material was so tough, it was used to hit other things, lol. I worry more for scratches than cracking. Since it’s a 7 at most, it could be easier to scratch. So as long as you don’t drag it in concrete or sandpaper, i think our bangles will be ok.


Same, I worry quite a bit but never had a bangle that was type A crack.
Yesterday I knocked a bangle on my granite countertops hard and the bangle was fine. My anxiety was not. I think Alex B is correct, usually they are fine.


----------



## moneymeister

crabapples said:


> Jade fund, I like that. I am trying to convince my partner for a retirement fund, lol. Or income assistance, as I call it. hahaha.



HAha  Always good to remember rainy days. 
He has his own collecting habits that can be expensive, so luckily, he doesn't mind if I am weak for jade, jewelry, pearls and watches. I collect in rotation. He sits near in his chair and watches me obsessively bangle shop (UJ) most evenings while he is watching TV, occasionally saying, "Oooooh, that's pretty!".  

He's a keeper


----------



## crabapples

moneymeister said:


> Same, I worry quite a bit but never had a bangle that was type A crack.
> Yesterday I knocked a bangle on my granite countertops hard and the bangle was fine. My anxiety was not. I think Alex B is correct, usually they are fine.


Yes, the anxiety! It’s like I feel the damage in my soul, lol. I don’t know if it’s because of the energy the jade gives me that I feel I hurt a part of me, or if it’s anxiety.


----------



## crabapples

moneymeister said:


> HAha  Always good to remember rainy days.
> He has his own collecting habits that can be expensive, so luckily, he doesn't mind if I am weak for jade, jewelry, pearls and watches. I collect in rotation. He sits near in his chair and watches me obsessively bangle shop (UJ) most evenings while he is watching TV, occasionally saying, "Oooooh, that's pretty!".
> 
> He's a keeper


awwww how sweet! We both like our own things but we both buy our own. lol maybe one day he will buy me a bangle. That would be extra special.


----------



## Alex B

crabapples said:


> You must have really small hands or very flexible joints to fit into such a small bangle! I accidentally ordered a 49mm oval as my “first” bangle but I couldn’t get it on unless I removed my thumb joint, lol. I’m glad I didn’t get a super snug one as I might switch hands.
> When I first saw princess bangles, I didn’t like them because they stick out much higher than the half round, unless you can get a really snug fitting one. I really like how Matcha looks on you!


I think it’s a mix of both. I have very small hands, and they’re pretty flexible. I can actually get the 49 on with a bit of effort and no conditioner. So, I’m pretty sure I can fit into a 48 oval. I’m even more confident of a 48 round. I just haven’t wanted to test out my theory, so I limit myself to a 49 to 52. And thank you! Matcha is not a flashy bangle at all, but I keep being drawn it it. I guess it’s more homey? I don’t know how to explain it. And it’s lighter, much more comfortable to wear, and doesn’t leave lines on my skin. I also ordered a much smaller bangle that I now have as decoration, lol. It might be 45 mm, I’m not sure, but it was mislabeled as a 51mm, and there’s no way in the world I would fit into it.


----------



## crabapples

Alex B said:


> I think it’s a mix of both. I have very small hands, and they’re pretty flexible. I can actually get the 49 on with a bit of effort and no conditioner. So, I’m pretty sure I can fit into a 48 oval. I’m even more confident of a 48 round. I just haven’t wanted to test out my theory, so I limit myself to a 49 to 52. And thank you! Matcha is not a flashy bangle at all, but I keep being drawn it it. I guess it’s more homey? I don’t know how to explain it. And it’s lighter, much more comfortable to wear, and doesn’t leave lines on my skin. I also ordered a much smaller bangle that I now have as decoration, lol. It might be 45 mm, I’m not sure, but it was mislabeled as a 51mm, and there’s no way in the world I would fit into it.


The bangle doesn’t have to be flashy. I feel the energy that certain bangles give off and I get drawn to them too. It’s not every bangle, even though I think they are all beautiful works of art by Mother Nature.
For the bangle that is too small, you can also put it on a heavy chain and wear as a statement piece. Just a thought. It’s too bad the size was mislabeled. The seller should have accepted the return. If you don’t mind, can you please post a picture of it here? I love seeing others’ pieces.


----------



## Alex B

crabapples said:


> The bangle doesn’t have to be flashy. I feel the energy that certain bangles give off and I get drawn to them too. It’s not every bangle, even though I think they are all beautiful works of art by Mother Nature.
> For the bangle that is too small, you can also put it on a heavy chain and wear as a statement piece. Just a thought. It’s too bad the size was mislabeled. The seller should have accepted the return. If you don’t mind, can you please post a picture of it here? I love seeing others’ pieces.


Sure! Here, I’ll compare both my 49 and my MUCH smaller bangle that was labeled incorrectly. 







And here are some shameless shots of the 49 mm in the sun.


----------



## Alex B

Also, what do you guys think about Sing Jade on Etsy? Their bangles look too good to be true for the price…..


----------



## crabapples

Alex B said:


> Sure! Here, I’ll compare both my 49 and my MUCH smaller bangle that was labeled incorrectly.
> 
> View attachment 5664016
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664017
> 
> 
> And here are some shameless shots of the 49 mm in the sun.
> 
> View attachment 5664018
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664019


Matcha is beautiful. I love the colour. I have favourited some bangles on Etsy that are similar to Matcha. Can I ask where you bought Matcha and how long ago? What is her story?
The second bangle is really tiny! You weren’t kidding. I have heard of people repurposing them either as a pendant (statement piece on a heavy chain), having it broken and clasped in gold or silver, or even getting it tumbled into beads to become an elastic bracelet.


----------



## crabapples

Alex B said:


> Also, what do you guys think about Sing Jade on Etsy? Their bangles look too good to be true for the price…..


His bangles look ok. I don’t feel they are fake. He doesn’t have any icy types, they are all glutinous or bean type. You can post a link here and we can check it out too.


----------



## Alex B

crabapples said:


> Matcha is beautiful. I love the colour. I have favourited some bangles on Etsy that are similar to Matcha. Can I ask where you bought Matcha and how long ago? What is her story?
> The second bangle is really tiny! You weren’t kidding. I have heard of people repurposing them either as a pendant (statement piece on a heavy chain), having it broken and clasped in gold or silver, or even getting it tumbled into beads to become an elastic bracelet.


Matcha is a different bangle. This is matcha, 51 mm. 



I got Matcha from Unijade, because I found a bunch of round cut bangles and I went spending crazy. They were also small, so I got super excited. I got her a couple months ago, and I do not regret my purchase. 
——————————-
This one is the 49 mm oval bangle, for which I don’t have a name. 







I got this one from allaboutjadecanada. It was surprisingly cheap, I must say. Around 4 months ago? It was reduced for stone lines/ hairlines. I don’t really mind them. And the bangle is sturdy.


----------



## Alex B

From singjade. I just can’t believe the price. It is not as translucent as my other bangles, but the polish is amazing.









						Small Certified Hand Carved Green Lavender 100% Natural - Etsy
					

This Bangles item is sold by Singjade. Ships from El Monte, CA. Listed on Aug 30, 2022




					www.etsy.com
				




But I also want another one, more expensive from ultimate jadeite. Around 220 US. More expensive, but it’s translucent and pink and green. The only downside is that it has an unfeelable crack line according to Nandar. It’s a top grade bangle, and the only reason it’s that price is because of the “crack”


----------



## crabapples

Alex B said:


> Matcha is a different bangle. This is matcha, 51 mm.
> 
> View attachment 5664030
> 
> I got Matcha from Unijade, because I found a bunch of round cut bangles and I went spending crazy. They were also small, so I got super excited. I got her a couple months ago, and I do not regret my purchase.
> ——————————-
> This one is the 49 mm oval bangle, for which I don’t have a name.
> 
> View attachment 5664031
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664032
> 
> 
> I got this one from allaboutjadecanada. It was surprisingly cheap, I must say. Around 4 months ago? It was reduced for stone lines/ hairlines. I don’t really mind them. And the bangle is sturdy.


Oh I’m sorry. I got your bangles mixed up. Matcha is very beautiful and watery, especially in Target lighting. Mine isn’t any special colour either, just plain green, but I feel its calming and healing presence.


----------



## crabapples

Alex B said:


> From singjade. I just can’t believe the price. It is not as translucent as my other bangles, but the polish is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small Certified Hand Carved Green Lavender 100% Natural - Etsy
> 
> 
> This Bangles item is sold by Singjade. Ships from El Monte, CA. Listed on Aug 30, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I also want another one, more expensive from ultimate jadeite. Around 220 US. More expensive, but it’s translucent and pink and green. The only downside is that it has an unfeelable crack line according to Nandar. It’s a top grade bangle, and the only reason it’s that price is because of the “crack”
> 
> View attachment 5664039


You should ask her if it affects the durability of the bangle. It looks like a surface crack only from the picture. I wouldn’t worry about the crack. I have favorited some bangles from her shop and others with minor cracks and reduced prices. My current bangle was sold as no cracks but there is a healed fracture and some hairlines that are natural.


----------



## Alex B

crabapples said:


> Oh I’m sorry. I got your bangles mixed up. Matcha is very beautiful and watery, especially in Target lighting. Mine isn’t any special colour either, just plain green, but I feel its calming and healing presence.


No problem! I get my bangles mixed up, and they’re mine


----------



## crabapples

Alex B said:


> From singjade. I just can’t believe the price. It is not as translucent as my other bangles, but the polish is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small Certified Hand Carved Green Lavender 100% Natural - Etsy
> 
> 
> This Bangles item is sold by Singjade. Ships from El Monte, CA. Listed on Aug 30, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I also want another one, more expensive from ultimate jadeite. Around 220 US. More expensive, but it’s translucent and pink and green. The only downside is that it has an unfeelable crack line according to Nandar. It’s a top grade bangle, and the only reason it’s that price is because of the “crack”
> 
> View attachment 5664039


You should ask Singjade for a picture of the QR code on the certificate. I don’t trust the certificates coming out of China because a lot of them are fakes. Scan the QR code and see if it takes you to the lab website. You can also post here if you like. Most likely it will be in Chinese (I don’t know if you can read it, but I can do it for you if you like, and also check Google translate). 
It’s an opaque bangle with no water and typical oily look of jadeite. It might be so inexpensive due to this and also because it’s so small. Hard to sell small bangles like that and of course, less material used.


----------



## crabapples

@Alex B I looked up the certificate number on the Singjade bangle and it says no such certificate found. Here is the screen shot. It could still be real jadeite, which I think it is, but the seller doesn’t want to spend the extra to get a legitimate certificate. I wouldn’t buy it even if it was real jadeite because of the seller’s dishonesty. The bangle won’t give off good intentions, imho.


----------



## crabapples

Out of curiosity, I checked a certificate of a bangle I favourited and inquired about from AllaboutjadeCanada. It doesn’t check out. I think this is still jadeite but the seller doesn’t want to spend the money to get the certificate. Regardless, I won’t be buying from them and I’m glad you asked about Singjade as it piqued my interest to go down this rabbit hole!









						Sale Certified 53mm Type A 100% Natural Apple Green With Dark - Etsy Canada
					

This Bangles item by AllaboutjadeCanada has 23 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Canada. Listed on 29 Aug, 2022




					www.etsy.com


----------



## moneymeister

Mine just came in from there, I’ll check the certificate when I get home.


----------



## Alex B

crabapples said:


> Out of curiosity, I checked a certificate of a bangle I favourited and inquired about from AllaboutjadeCanada. It doesn’t check out. I think this is still jadeite but the seller doesn’t want to spend the money to get the certificate. Regardless, I won’t be buying from them and I’m glad you asked about Singjade as it piqued my interest to go down this rabbit hole!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sale Certified 53mm Type A 100% Natural Apple Green With Dark - Etsy Canada
> 
> 
> This Bangles item by AllaboutjadeCanada has 23 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Canada. Listed on 29 Aug, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com


Oh no, that worries me now. Some of my fav bangles are from allaboutjadecanada. Can I post the certificates I have from those bangles? Can you check them? I can’t understand what they say, but many people on here buy from them. I’m so worried now.


----------



## Alex B

i got this bangle from allaboutjadecanada. Does this certificate seem legit?


----------



## Alex B

And what about this one?


----------



## Alex B

When I click on the QR code for my bangle this is what shows up.


----------



## crabapples

Alex B said:


> Oh no, that worries me now. Some of my fav bangles are from allaboutjadecanada. Can I post the certificates I have from those bangles? Can you check them? I can’t understand what they say, but many people on here buy from them. I’m so worried now.


Don’t worry, Alex. Their jade is unlikely to be fake from the pictures. The seller probably does not want to spend the money for a legitimate certificate so they either slapped a certificate together or someone gave them a fake certificate, BUT as a seller they should have checked. I don’t think another person gave them that certificate. It speaks volumes about their dishonesty and that is a total turn off, no matter the quality of their jade pieces. Know what I mean? 
Many people buy from them and because of that, someone is likely to catch a fake if they aren’t genuine jadeite. It’s just the shortcut some of these sellers decide to take to keep their prices low. Not a good business practice. Should be like UJ and have the buyer opt for a certificate for a fee, if they choose.


----------



## crabapples

Alex B said:


> When I click on the QR code for my bangle this is what shows up.
> 
> View attachment 5664155


Do you mind posting the link here please, Alex?


----------



## crabapples

I


Alex B said:


> And what about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664154
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a website listed either on the front or back of these certificates?


----------



## Alex B

crabapples said:


> Do you mind posting the link here please, Alex?





			中工珠宝检测中心证书查询


----------



## Alex B

crabapples said:


> I


I only have one of the certificates, I can’t find the others. I can post a front and back picture.


----------



## crabapples

Alex B said:


> i got this bangle from allaboutjadecanada. Does this certificate seem legit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664153


This QR code scans to the screen you posted, so at least it’s not a dud. It’s impossible to tell the authenticity of the certificate but it’s more likely to be genuine since it leads to an actual site. 
I have to rescan the other QR codes. Apparently it has to be zoomed in a lot in order for the scanner to pick them up and I wasn’t doing that before. PLEASE DO NOT PANIC, it might just all be a misunderstanding and error on my part.


----------



## Alex B

I think either way, I am going to send one of my bangles from each seller, to get tested. I don’t like it, especially since mail is sometimes unreliable, but it may be the best option.


----------



## crabapples

Alex B said:


> 中工珠宝检测中心证书查询


The site looks legitimate to me. I just looked up how to verify the jadeite certificates from China and I was given this website but perhaps each lab reports their own certificates and the site I was given was either a dud or not applicable to certificates issued China-wide.


----------



## crabapples

Alex B said:


> I think either way, I am going to send one of my bangles from each seller, to get tested. I don’t like it, especially since mail is sometimes unreliable, but it may be the best option.


That is a good idea, Alex. I still think they are genuine. There can’t be so many buyers and not one of them has caught a fake. You can tell right away, even from the picture. The problem is treated bangles but yours are clearly not treated either. 
Please don’t let me be the reason you panic and incur extra expense. I’m only here to learn, help and provide any insight amongst all the jade lovers.


----------



## Alex B

crabapples said:


> That is a good idea, Alex. I still think they are genuine. There can’t be so many buyers and not one of them has caught a fake. You can tell right away, even from the picture. The problem is treated bangles but yours are clearly not treated either.
> Please don’t let me be the reason you panic and incur extra expense. I’m only here to learn, help and provide any insight amongst all the jade lovers.


Oh no worries! Thank you for even checking! It’s always best to know and suspect than be caught surprised. For the time being, I will only purchase from ultimatejadeite. At least until I can verify that the jadeite I have from other sellers is grade A jadeite.


----------



## crabapples

Alex B said:


> I only have one of the certificates, I can’t find the others. I can post a front and back picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664191
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664192


This site looks legitimate. The text in red says that many certificates have not been registered because they are upgrading their system. It doesn’t say when the upgrade will be complete.


----------



## crabapples

Alex B said:


> Oh no worries! Thank you for even checking! It’s always best to know and suspect than be caught surprised. For the time being, I will only purchase from ultimatejadeite. At least until I can verify that the jadeite I have from other sellers is grade A jadeite.


I don’t suspect that the pieces you have aren’t genuine jadeite, Alex. It’s just the certificates that might be questionable but I wasn’t zooming in enough to scan the QR codes earlier so it wasn’t detecting and also, I just discovered that the site provided from my Google search (verify jadeite certificates from China) might not be for continent-wide.


----------



## crabapples

crabapples said:


> @Alex B I looked up the certificate number on the Singjade bangle and it says no such certificate found. Here is the screen shot. It could still be real jadeite, which I think it is, but the seller doesn’t want to spend the extra to get a legitimate certificate. I wouldn’t buy it even if it was real jadeite because of the seller’s dishonesty. The bangle won’t give off good intentions, imho.
> 
> View attachment 5664058


I am such a DUMMY. I didn’t read the top of the website that I found via Google. This particular website is for a lab in Guangzhou only. Major face palm. I’m really sorry but it looks like it was an error on my part in terms of assuming it was a China-wide certificate registry.


----------



## crabapples

@Alex B may I suggest putting all the certificates in a safe place where you can easily find them in case you want to sell one day. You may never sell but always good to keep the documents together.


----------



## moneymeister

Mine had a cert from Zhong Gong Gem Testing Centre, and did check out on the web. I also saw that Rock auctions lists it as a reputable certificate https://www.gemrockauctions.com/lea...stones/approved-gemstone-testing-laboratories


----------



## crabapples

It’s always better to be safe than sorry. I don’t like dishonesty from businesses so I always do my due diligence. We have an expensive hobby and I don’t want goods from a dishonest seller, no matter how genuine the product is. It affects the energies from the piece, imho.
As a Canadian born Chinese, I am very skeptical of things that come out of China and rightfully so. I have spoken to several people from mainland China and even they admit, fraud and fakes are everywhere, no matter what it may be.


----------



## Alex B

Have you guys bought from Jade heaven?


----------



## moneymeister

Here is the cert.


----------



## moneymeister

Alex B said:


> Have you guys bought from Jade heaven?


Not yet, Alex. Have you?


----------



## crabapples

Alex B said:


> Have you guys bought from Jade heaven?


No, and I won’t buy from her. It is not “old mine” jadeite as she says, plus she’s gotten a lot of complaints if you do a search online. She operates under several different names, such as Yingyu Jade, etc, so beware. Her descriptions and posts are all the same style of writing so you can easily tell it’s the same person. 
Why would a seller buy all these bangles from 20 years ago and sell them for the prices that might have been back then rather than current prices?


----------



## Alex B

No, i was looking around, but her descriptions are a little lackluster. 


moneymeister said:


> Not yet, Alex. Have you?


----------



## crabapples

Ying Yu Jade bangles - Fraud
					

I am the consumer who bought two jade bangles from Ying Yu Jade online shop, the seller told me that the two bangles are pure natural, but after I came back to China and went to an authorized institution in China for identifying the two bangles, the result says that the two jade bangles are not...




					www.complaintsboard.com


----------



## crabapples

Ying Yu Jade - Fake Jade
					

I bought two jade bracelets which was turned out to be fake after I took them for testing. The seller Kathleen refused to give me a refund and stopped replying to my emails. Utterly dishonest. She claims all the "compassionate" customer principle of dealing in honesty, and not dealing in fake...




					www.complaintsboard.com


----------



## crabapples

moneymeister said:


> Mine just came in from there, I’ll check the certificate when I get home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664144
> 
> View attachment 5664148


I love the colours. Two toned but interwoven seamlessly. Have you thought of a name? I didn’t know naming bangles was a thing until I came to this community. I think Gaia is a fitting name. She is the Greek goddess of earth, and your bangle reminds me very much of that.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Alex B said:


> From singjade. I just can’t believe the price. It is not as translucent as my other bangles, but the polish is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small Certified Hand Carved Green Lavender 100% Natural - Etsy
> 
> 
> This Bangles item is sold by Singjade. Ships from El Monte, CA. Listed on Aug 30, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I also want another one, more expensive from ultimate jadeite. Around 220 US. More expensive, but it’s translucent and pink and green. The only downside is that it has an unfeelable crack line according to Nandar. It’s a top grade bangle, and the only reason it’s that price is because of the “crack”
> 
> View attachment 5664039


Those listings seem to all be taken from Gojade (the original seller on ebay responsible for those listing pictures) which I'm suspecting it's another reseller after purchasing large stocks of jades from Gojade since they have lots of jades up for auction. Especially with this type of quality, I think the price is fine, maybe overpriced given the type of jade but I think it's still worth a shot if you REALLY want it.


----------



## crabapples

AJadecent Angle said:


> Those listings seem to all be taken from Gojade (the original seller on ebay responsible for those listing pictures) which I'm suspecting it's another reseller after purchasing large stocks of jades from Gojade since they have lots of jades up for auction. Especially with this type of quality, I think the price is fine, maybe overpriced given the type of jade but I think it's still worth a shot if you REALLY want it.


I don’t think the price is overly cheap either, given the quality and it’s not an icy type. Depends what you like, Alex. I know you’re after a lavender bangle but choose one you really like and just get that one. Makes it extra special and more room in your collection for other colours if you like. Just my thought.


----------



## moneymeister

Alex B said:


> No, i was looking around, but her descriptions are a little lackluster.


Glad to hear it. Now that Crabapple mentioned who she is, I recognize the story. No good.


----------



## moneymeister

crabapples said:


> I don’t think the price is overly cheap either, given the quality and it’s not an icy type. Depends what you like, Alex. I know you’re after a lavender bangle but choose one you really like and just get that one. Makes it extra special and more room in your collection for other colours if you like. Just my thought.


I do like his homogenous, uniform fine grain bangles that sometimes come up, although opaque. I bought one once, but it was too small (I was still learning). It was hard to part with. Not my bangle, I just borrowed the image. I am still watching for one to replace the one too small.


----------



## crabapples

moneymeister said:


> I do like his homogenous, uniform fine grain bangles that sometimes come up, although opaque. I bought one once, but it was too small (I was still learning). It was hard to part with. Not my bangle, I just borrowed the image. I am still watching for one to replace the one too small.
> 
> View attachment 5664466


What is your bangle size? Are you looking for an opaque bangle with a lavender hue? I can keep an eye out if you like.


----------



## moneymeister

crabapples said:


> What is your bangle size? Are you looking for an opaque bangle with a lavender hue? I can keep an eye out if you like.


I wear a 59.5 to 62. It is so kind of you to keep me in mind as you look. However, I am not going to buy again for a while - this one will be my next purchase from the jadefund. When my pockets have recovered a bit in the spring I will be most appreciative of help!  I am saving for this one....soon soon my pretty! It is translucent with snow clouds inside on part of the bangle. I can't wait! (Seller's photo). Since photos are not mine, I won't post too many. But I can't wait!


----------



## moneymeister

crabapples said:


> I love the colours. Two toned but interwoven seamlessly. Have you thought of a name? I didn’t know naming bangles was a thing until I came to this community. I think Gaia is a fitting name. She is the Greek goddess of earth, and your bangle reminds me very much of that.


I didn't know about names either, until I saw this is a common thing. Gaia is very fitting. I agree there is a strong earth element to this bangle, and a wildness. I tried to shine a flashlight through and only patches had any translucence at all. It is an odd dense jade.


----------



## crabapples

moneymeister said:


> I wear a 59.5 to 62. It is so kind of you to keep me in mind as you look. However, I am not going to buy again for a while - this one will be my next purchase from the jadefund. When my pockets have recovered a bit in the spring I will be most appreciative of help!  I am saving for this one....soon soon my pretty! It is translucent with snow clouds inside on part of the bangle. I can't wait! (Seller's photo). Since photos are not mine, I won't post too many. But I can't wait!
> 
> View attachment 5664500
> 
> View attachment 5664501


I am excited for you! Did you have to put a deposit to hold the bangle?


----------



## moneymeister

crabapples said:


> I am excited for you! Did you have to put a deposit to hold the bangle?


No deposit yet, but this seller and I have had business in the past and I have committed to buy. She is a lovely person to deal with and I trust her. She is on Loupetroop as Burmesedaze. I am not sure if she is more a collector or a seller. For me, she wears my size, so we have an affinity and I have no problem picking up anything she no longer wants  She has a great eye. Not sure if you go on there often, but I can tell you she is a reputable person to deal with. I did have a bangle I bought from her tested. She has an icy Wuji black that is in a 52 - to die for.


----------



## crabapples

moneymeister said:


> No deposit yet, but this seller and I have had business in the past and I have committed to buy. She is a lovely person to deal with and I trust her. She is on Loupetroop as Burmesedaze. I am not sure if she is more a collector or a seller. For me, she wears my size, so we have an affinity and I have no problem picking up anything she no longer wants  She has a great eye. Not sure if you go on there often, but I can tell you she is a reputable person to deal with. I did have a bangle I bought from her tested. She has an icy Wuji black that is in a 52 - to die for.


Thanks for the tip! I have never heard of Loupetroop but I will check it out.


----------



## moneymeister

crabapples said:


> Thanks for the tip! I have never heard of Loupetroop but I will check it out.


I also have a passion for jewelry and Loupetroop is a casual trading spot for collectors. Usually just folks swapping jewelry between ourselves/for sale. Sometimes annoying vendors show up, so as in all things - buyer beware. This spot has a close affinity with another online forum with initials PS.


----------



## crabapples

@moneymeister I found that 52mm wuji bangle you mentioned. Wow! It’s a stunner and at a good price.


----------



## moneymeister

crabapples said:


> @moneymeister I found that 52mm wuji bangle you mentioned. Wow! It’s a stunner and at a good price.


If it was my size, I would have grabbed that quick! I love love love that bangle. If only I was not a thick, big person. The bangles that can be found in smaller sizes melt my heart.


----------



## crabapples

moneymeister said:


> If it was my size, I would have grabbed that quick! I love love love that bangle. If only I was not a thick, big person. The bangles that can be found in smaller sizes melt my heart.


Funny you say that, because I often find bangles that are too big but they are gorgeous! I’m surprised that the selection of smaller bangles under 55mm isn’t more popular. The common size is apparently 57-58mm which is too big for me and they will fall off.


----------



## moneymeister

crabapples said:


> Funny you say that, because I often find bangles that are too big but they are gorgeous! I’m surprised that the selection of smaller bangles under 55mm isn’t more popular. The common size is apparently 57-58mm which is too big for me and they will fall off.


It does make sense that most bangles would be in a medium size if medium has the most buyers. I agree that many are in a 57 or 58, too. Very hard to find a fine quality bigger than 58.5. I watch all the time. It must have frustrating moments for you too.


----------



## crabapples

moneymeister said:


> It does make sense that most bangles would be in a medium size if medium has the most buyers. I agree that many are in a 57 or 58, too. Very hard to find a fine quality bigger than 58.5. I watch all the time. It must have frustrating moments for you too.


It’s a blessing in disguise to save my wallet sometimes, hahaha.


----------



## moneymeister

A very positive way to look at this!


----------



## crabapples

@moneymeister Mason Kay has a wuji bangle in your size that looks very nice. Thinner princess cut than Burmesedaze’s listing. 









						GREY JADEITE JADE CYLINDRICAL BANGLE 59.3MM UPC #314214
					

GREY JADEITE JADE CYLINDRICAL BANGLE 59.3MM UPC #314214




					www.mkjadejewelry.com


----------



## crabapples

@moneymeister look at this beauty! I love it. Symbolic of yin yang ☯️ 









						Jade Bangle 61.4mm 2.42 Round Shape Light Green & - Etsy Canada
					

This Bangles item by JadeiteRoom has 35 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Hong Kong. Listed on 28 Oct, 2022




					www.etsy.com


----------



## crabapples

oops, double post


----------



## moneymeister

crabapples said:


> @moneymeister look at this beauty! I love it. Symbolic of yin yang ☯️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jade Bangle 61.4mm 2.42 Round Shape Light Green & - Etsy Canada
> 
> 
> This Bangles item by JadeiteRoom has 35 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Hong Kong. Listed on 28 Oct, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com


This one is in my "love" list. I also really, REALLY love this one. However, it would be tight enough it might get stuck:








						Jade Bangle 59.0mm 2.32 Round Shape Light Green - Etsy
					

This Bangles item by JadeiteRoom has 22 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Hong Kong. Listed on Sep 18, 2022




					www.etsy.com


----------



## crabapples

Has anyone noticed that there are a lot of very thin bangles now? Of course they take less material, but I don’t like the look and question the durability. 0.7cm is the minimum I think is acceptable in terms of look. There are thicker cut ones, but those are not very common.


----------



## crabapples

I have favorited a few bangles from this shop and it’s very likely I will buy from them. I just inquired if all the certificates come from the same lab and also to confirm that it’s a lifetime money back guarantee if it’s tested not to be type A. More of a reassurance, as any of these shops could be fly by night. 
This shop looks like it might also do repairs!


----------



## crabapples

moneymeister said:


> This one is in my "love" list. I also really, REALLY love this one. However, it would be tight enough it might get stuck:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jade Bangle 59.0mm 2.32 Round Shape Light Green - Etsy
> 
> 
> This Bangles item by JadeiteRoom has 22 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Hong Kong. Listed on Sep 18, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664744


This cut is interesting and I’m seeing more of it as I browse endlessly, lol. It’s like a block cut where the outside isn’t tapered. It would look good to wear on its own but maybe not with tapered bangles on the same arm because they won’t match. I like the floral pattern! Like a little leopard.


----------



## crabapples

May we all sleep better at night if we accidentally hit our beloved bangles -


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Alex B said:


> From singjade. I just can’t believe the price. It is not as translucent as my other bangles, but the polish is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small Certified Hand Carved Green Lavender 100% Natural - Etsy
> 
> 
> This Bangles item is sold by Singjade. Ships from El Monte, CA. Listed on Aug 30, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I also want another one, more expensive from ultimate jadeite. Around 220 US. More expensive, but it’s translucent and pink and green. The only downside is that it has an unfeelable crack line according to Nandar. It’s a top grade bangle, and the only reason it’s that price is because of the “crack”
> 
> View attachment 5664039


I have purchased a bangle from gojade. The bangle is really pretty but is too small. I still have it as I am horrible at returns. It looks like legit Jadeite to me, so I am sure one of my nieces will get it at some point. I also purchased a hetian bangle from yukeyhouse on Etsy and it turned out to be fake. I paid a lot for it $400 something I think and that one was returned. A lot of Jadies here have purchased Jadeite from there and were very happy with their purchases. Unfortunately, my weakness is nephrite and ended up with a dud.


----------



## crabapples

Cyanide Rose said:


> I have purchased a bangle from gojade. The bangle is really pretty but is too small. I still have it as I am horrible at returns. It looks like legit Jadeite to me, so I am sure one of my nieces will get it at some point. I also purchased a hetian bangle from yukeyhouse on Etsy and it turned out to be fake. I paid a lot for it $400 something I think and that one was returned. A lot of Jadies here have purchased Jadeite from there and were very happy with their purchases. Unfortunately, my weakness is nephrite and ended up with a dud.


Oh, I was inquiring about a bangle from Yukeyhouse. Thanks for letting us know the nephrite was a dud. 

@Alex B don’t buy that lavender bangle from Yukeyhouse. We can find one elsewhere. Even if that lavender one is genuine, I don’t like that Cyanide Rose ended up with a dud. As I’ve said before, probably best to not have a bangle born from dishonesty.


----------



## Alex B

crabapples said:


> Oh, I was inquiring about a bangle from Yukeyhouse. Thanks for letting us know the nephrite was a dud.
> 
> @Alex B don’t buy that lavender bangle from Yukeyhouse. We can find one elsewhere. Even if that lavender one is genuine, I don’t like that Cyanide Rose ended up with a dud. As I’ve said before, probably best to not have a bangle born from dishonesty.


I will definitely not be buying from there. I am happy that we are able to orient ourselves through this forum, as I’ve avoided scams by listening to advice from here.


----------



## crabapples

Alex B said:


> I will definitely not be buying from there. I am happy that we are able to orient ourselves through this forum, as I’ve avoided scams by listening to advice from here.


Likewise! Now we know to also double check certificates.


----------



## crabapples

FYI, the website jade bangle bracelets.com looks like it’s run by the same lady as Jade Heaven and Yingyu Jade. Buyer beware!


----------



## crabapples

Dan Hurd is a channel I watch on YouTube and he is a teacher by profession. I have learned so much about gems and rocks from him, so I left a comment to ask about our jadeite bangles. Thought I would share here if you’d like.


----------



## crabapples

oops double post


----------



## moneymeister

I really enjoyed this series too:


----------



## crabapples

crabapples said:


> Dan Hurd is a channel I watch on YouTube and he is a teacher by profession. I have learned so much about gems and rocks from him, so I left a comment to ask about our jadeite bangles. Thought I would share here if you’d like.
> 
> View attachment 5665063


Our jade is supposed to protect us. So let’s wear our pieces and should fate have it that it breaks for whatever reason, it’s protected us and a worse outcome.


----------



## moneymeister




----------



## crabapples

moneymeister said:


> I really enjoyed this series too:



Thank you for sharing!


----------



## crabapples

With everyone naming their bangles, I started to think of names for my pale green one, the first bangle I’ve purchased. I think Sachi is a fitting name. Its meaning includes blessed, miracle and child of joy in Japanese.


----------



## crabapples

Do you take off your bangles at the end of the day? Do you wear any 24/7? Do you have one that you always wear, regardless?


----------



## moneymeister

crabapples said:


> Do you take off your bangles at the end of the day? Do you wear any 24/7? Do you have one that you always wear, regardless?


I tried to wear mine at night, but sometimes it travels down my arm and pinches circulation, so I stopped trying at night. I wear many bangles.


----------



## crabapples

moneymeister said:


> I tried to wear mine at night, but sometimes it travels down my arm and pinches circulation, so I stopped trying at night. I wear many bangles.


You are very brave but I will be wearing more than one in the future. I recently bought a rose quartz bracelet on elastic cord so I can keep the bangle from sliding down all the time. It’s a little big but it doesn’t risk falling off. I also bought some smaller silicone spacers (the gold Buddhist rush bracelets) to keep them from hitting each other or my watch. Do you wear any on your dominant hand?


----------



## crabapples

crabapples said:


> FYI, the website jade bangle bracelets.com looks like it’s run by the same lady as Jade Heaven and Yingyu Jade. Buyer beware!


Also, Buddha stone shop online is not a reputable seller.


----------



## moneymeister

Add Montana's Place on Ruby Lane -avoid.


----------



## moneymeister

crabapples said:


> You are very brave but I will be wearing more than one in the future. I recently bought a rose quartz bracelet on elastic cord so I can keep the bangle from sliding down all the time. It’s a little big but it doesn’t risk falling off. I also bought some smaller silicone spacers (the gold Buddhist rush bracelets) to keep them from hitting each other or my watch. Do you wear any on your dominant hand?


My dominant is my right and I had carpal release surgery years ago. It is so much bigger than my left. I don't bother trying. A great idea for gold silicone spacers. I need something nice for watches and jade.


----------



## crabapples

moneymeister said:


> My dominant is my right and I had carpal release surgery years ago. It is so much bigger than my left. I don't bother trying. A great idea for gold silicone spacers. I need something nice for watches and jade.


Don’t risk putting a bangle on your right hand. It would be really bad if you can’t get it off when you need to one day. I love the look of gold with jade. Gives off such a warmth. I shopped around for a long while before I found the Buddhist rush bracelets. I don’t buy them from Shein though, just a vendor on Etsy called DollarDolls. 
A watch might take up precious real estate on your wrist if you wear many jade bangles. I bought a watch earlier this year, a Tissot flamingo. It’s a nice dress watch and I’m very happy I got it. Now I don’t have to check the time on my phone all the time.


----------



## crabapples

what is up with these double posts…lol sorry


----------



## Cyanide Rose

crabapples said:


> Dan Hurd is a channel I watch on YouTube and he is a teacher by profession. I have learned so much about gems and rocks from him, so I left a comment to ask about our jadeite bangles. Thought I would share here if you’d like.
> 
> View attachment 5665063


I can not think of a better word but “graceless” when it comes to me and jewelry. “Dainty” isn’t something my body recognizes in any shape or form. Any bangle I get I bag within minutes of putting it on I kid you not lol. I purchased a qiemo bangle (one of my faves btw) and my husband left a huge cast iron pot on counter. Never even noticed it was there and went to dry my hand and bam, hit it dead on the thick handle sticking out. My bangle is fine. I was shocked so now I just enjoy them and let it be what it will be. I just purchased a grail piece from Kimora Lee Simmons high end hello kitty line and I’m super nervous if that will survive me lol. I took every bracelet off that wrist but a diamond tennis bracelet that is 25 years old. Beat up bad but still looks nice   Pray for my kls bracelet lol


----------



## Cyanide Rose

crabapples said:


> Do you take off your bangles at the end of the day? Do you wear any 24/7? Do you have one that you always wear, regardless?


I have couple bangles I only wear to sleep in. They have really good positive energy to me. I have a bangle with healed stonelines that I wear with all my silver bracelets (as much as 30 silver bracelets). It’s a bigger size and it just floats on my wrist with my silver bracelets. It always gets compliments. I have also worn bangles 24/7 for months too. As you get more bangles the special ones start to stand out to me. For a bumper I used sterling silver princess shaped bangles. They seem to work the best for me and I love the sound they all make together. I have a wooden bangle that is just a bit flatter on the sides that works well too. The rush bracelets are gorgeous


----------



## crabapples

Cyanide Rose said:


> I can not think of a better word but “graceless” when it comes to me and jewelry. “Dainty” isn’t something my body recognizes in any shape or form. Any bangle I get I bag within minutes of putting it on I kid you not lol. I purchased a qiemo bangle (one of my faves btw) and my husband left a huge cast iron pot on counter. Never even noticed it was there and went to dry my hand and bam, hit it dead on the thick handle sticking out. My bangle is fine. I was shocked so now I just enjoy them and let it be what it will be. I just purchased a grail piece from Kimora Lee Simmons high end hello kitty line and I’m super nervous if that will survive me lol. I took every bracelet off that wrist but a diamond tennis bracelet that is 25 years old. Beat up bad but still looks nice   Pray for my kls bracelet lol


I’ve definitely had to be more mindful as I wasn’t to it in the beginning. I’m a bit better now. So sweet of your husband to leave the cast iron out, lol. If it weren’t for your bangle, it would be your arm and wrist! Please post pics of the new bracelet when you get it!


----------



## crabapples

Cyanide Rose said:


> I have couple bangles I only wear to sleep in. They have really good positive energy to me. I have a bangle with healed stonelines that I wear with all my silver bracelets (as much as 30 silver bracelets). It’s a bigger size and it just floats on my wrist with my silver bracelets. It always gets compliments. I have also worn bangles 24/7 for months too. As you get more bangles the special ones start to stand out to me. For a bumper I used sterling silver princess shaped bangles. They seem to work the best for me and I love the sound they all make together. I have a wooden bangle that is just a bit flatter on the sides that works well too. The rush bracelets are gorgeous


Can I ask where you bought the bumpers? You have probably posted pics before but would you mind posting pics of your bangles? I love seeing others’ pieces.


----------



## Icyjade

crabapples said:


> Do you take off your bangles at the end of the day? Do you wear any 24/7? Do you have one that you always wear, regardless?


Yes 24/7. Never a fixed one but typically once I have it on, it stays on for a long time till I decide to change. It’s been this purple one for a few weeks now


----------



## crabapples

Icyjade said:


> Yes 24/7. Never a fixed one but typically once I have it on, it stays on for a long time till I decide to change. It’s been this purple one for a few weeks now
> 
> View attachment 5665327


Gorgeous! I love your ring too. The colours are mesmerizing. Thanks for sharing! Do you soak your bangles in water if you aren’t going to be wearing them for a long time?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

crabapples said:


> Can I ask where you bought the bumpers? You have probably posted pics before but would you mind posting pics of your bangles? I love seeing others’ pieces.


Sure, I purchased them on eBay years ago. I have different ones I use. Here are a few different stacks with them


----------



## Cyanide Rose

crabapples said:


> I’ve definitely had to be more mindful as I wasn’t to it in the beginning. I’m a bit better now. So sweet of your husband to leave the cast iron out, lol. If it weren’t for your bangle, it would be your arm and wrist! Please post pics of the new bracelet when you get it!


Absolutely, here is the Kimora Lee Simmons hello kitty bracelet 

Yes, that was sweet of him lol.  He almost had a heart attack


----------



## crabapples

Cyanide Rose said:


> Sure, I purchased them on eBay years ago. I have different ones I use. Here are a few different stacks with them
> 
> View attachment 5665346
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665347
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665348
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665349
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665350


wow! Your stacks are beautiful. I especially like the second picture. Gives me vibrant life vibes because of the leaf charm. How long did it take for you to adjust to the weight of them all?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

crabapples said:


> wow! Your stacks are beautiful. I especially like the second picture. Gives me vibrant life vibes because of the leaf charm. How long did it take for you to adjust to the weight of them all?


Thanks so much. Not long at all, maybe a couple days. I love heavy pieces, I call them my hand weights
I switch my bracelets up a lot and add jade to them too.


----------



## crabapples

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks so much. Not long at all, maybe a couple days. I love heavy pieces, I call them my hand weights
> I switch my bracelets up a lot and add jade to them too.
> View attachment 5665368
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665369


wow!! Strong forearms, lol


----------



## Cyanide Rose

crabapples said:


> wow!! Strong forearms, lol


Lol  I used to wear a lot of bracelets on both wrist but as I get older I cut back more. I’m getting there with the silver because they are solid and getting heavy to wear. I do love them but I like nephrite more


----------



## moneymeister

Today. I never tire of sunshine and jade. Ya’ll are killing me with these amazing bangles! Wow wow wow!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

moneymeister said:


> Today. I never tire of sunshine and jade. Ya’ll are killing me with these amazing bangles! Wow wow wow!
> 
> View attachment 5665464


Beautiful, I love beads with bangles


----------



## crabapples

Cyanide Rose said:


> Lol  I used to wear a lot of bracelets on both wrist but as I get older I cut back more. I’m getting there with the silver because they are solid and getting heavy to wear. I do love them but I like nephrite more


It’s great when you can find genuine nephrite from a reliable seller. I was looking at some last night from AllaboutjadeCanada after I read your post.


----------



## crabapples

moneymeister said:


> Today. I never tire of sunshine and jade. Ya’ll are killing me with these amazing bangles! Wow wow wow!
> 
> View attachment 5665464


I love the lightness and colour combination! Perfect for a sunny day.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

crabapples said:


> It’s great when you can find genuine nephrite from a reliable seller. I was looking at some last night from AllaboutjadeCanada after I read your post.


Did you find anything you liked? I have purchased from her a couple of times and have been satisfied because she tries to make all imperfections known. 

I went digging after you mentioned the leaf because I wanted to know who made it. It was Angela Cummings, it said she was a designer for Tiffany. I found three pieces in my drawer and I think the pin can be a pendant.


----------



## crabapples

Cyanide Rose said:


> Did you find anything you liked? I have purchased from her a couple of times and have been satisfied because she tries to make all imperfections known.
> 
> I went digging after you mentioned the leaf because I wanted to know who made it. It was Angela Cummings, it said she was a designer for Tiffany. I found three pieces in my drawer and I think the pin can be a pendant.
> 
> View attachment 5665632


I favourited a possible one BUT there are other jadeite bangles from other sellers I have my eyes on, lol. It’s never ending. When I bought this first bangle, I thought that was it. One permanent one and done. Then I got to browsing and found the reputable sellers list on this forum and ooooooh boy, it’s been a journey. A good one though, as I’ve learned so much on the way and also found my way here!


----------



## Alex B

I actually switched to my white nephrite bangle today. It’s so smooth, and I love the white tone it has.


----------



## crabapples

Alex B said:


> I actually switched to my white nephrite bangle today. It’s so smooth, and I love the white tone it has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665651


Like ivory!


----------



## crabapples

crabapples said:


> I favourited a possible one BUT there are other jadeite bangles from other sellers I have my eyes on, lol. It’s never ending. When I bought this first bangle, I thought that was it. One permanent one and done. Then I got to browsing and found the reputable sellers list on this forum and ooooooh boy, it’s been a journey. A good one though, as I’ve learned so much on the way and also found my way here!


Never mind. I went back to take a look and the bangle is way too big for me. lol


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Alex B said:


> I actually switched to my white nephrite bangle today. It’s so smooth, and I love the white tone it has.


White nephrite bangles are one of my faves. Your bangle is gorgeous. I like the d shape. I have a princess white one that haven’t worn yet. Maybe I should give a try.


----------



## crabapples

Cyanide Rose said:


> White nephrite bangles are one of my faves. Your bangles is gorgeous. I like the d shape. I have a princess white one that haven’t worn yet. Maybe I should give a try.


Do you find that the princess cut rests higher on your wrist/arm? I’d love to see a picture of you don’t mind sharing.


----------



## moneymeister

Cyanide Rose said:


> Beautiful, I love beads with bangles


Thank you! Not sure why the site makes me so happy but it does.


crabapples said:


> I love the lightness and colour combination! Perfect for a sunny day.


Thank you  I am hoping I don't clunk into someone driving under the influence of jade.


----------



## moneymeister

Alex B said:


> I actually switched to my white nephrite bangle today. It’s so smooth, and I love the white tone it has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665651


I love the color, absolutely beautiful. The white nephrite is so delicate


----------



## Cyanide Rose

crabapples said:


> Do you find that the princess cut rests higher on your wrist/arm? I’d love to see a picture of you don’t mind sharing.


Here it is. I like princess cuts to be smaller in size but white nephrite bangles are so hard to come, by so I couldn’t pass it up. The white one with dendrites that I posted above is my favorite.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

The sun is going down, unfortunately.


----------



## crabapples

moneymeister said:


> Thank you! Not sure why the site makes me so happy but it does.
> 
> Thank you  I am hoping I don't clunk into someone driving under the influence of jade.


Let’s not put that out there! Our jade will protect us.


----------



## crabapples

Cyanide Rose said:


> The sun is going down, unfortunately.
> 
> View attachment 5665660


It’s beautiful!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

crabapples said:


> It’s beautiful!


Thanks so much  It’s tough buying bangles that you can’t see in hand first but it’s a nice white.


----------



## crabapples

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks so much  It’s tough buying bangles that you can’t see in hand first but it’s a nice white.


It is, which is why we have to ask for more photos and also have a trustworthy seller. We learn from each others’ experiences. Now I am way more accepting of stone lines etc, after learning more about jadeite.


----------



## Alex B

What do you guys use to stack? I have several silver bracelets, but I’m afraid it will damage the Jadeite bangle. For those that stack, have you noticed any damage or wear on your bangles after a while? Or those what wear Apple Watches, (I’m considering buying one) how do you wear them together? The hand I wear my bangle on is the one I use for watches, but I couldn’t imagine wearing a watch and bangle together just for fear or wearing down my bangle.


----------



## crabapples

Alex B said:


> What do you guys use to stack? I have several silver bracelets, but I’m afraid it will damage the Jadeite bangle. For those that stack, have you noticed any damage or wear on your bangles after a while? Or those what wear Apple Watches, (I’m considering buying one) how do you wear them together? The hand I wear my bangle on is the one I use for watches, but I couldn’t imagine wearing a watch and bangle together just for fear or wearing down my bangle.


Right now I am using these - they are silicone Buddhist rush bracelets. I also am considering some gold plated titanium ones, but not right now. 









						Original From Thai Bracelet Temple Bangle Authentic Buddhist - Etsy Canada
					

This Bangles item by DollarDolls has 189 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Thailand. Listed on 05 Dec, 2022




					www.etsy.com
				




Silver or other metals will not harm your jadeite bangles, long as the hardness doesn’t exceed 6.5. I know jadeite can have a hardness of up to 7 but better safe than sorry. Also the toughness is not the same as hardness. Hardness refers to how easily the gem or stone is scratched; toughness is how prone they are to chipping and cracking. 

The 2 snippets are from this website - 








						More than the Mohs Scale – Understanding Gem Durability
					

There’s more to gem durability than the Mohs scale. Learn about the other factors that determine a gem’s ability to withstand wear, heat, light, and other stress.




					4cs.gia.edu
				




For example, do not pair rose quartz without any spacer in between your jadeite bangle because it may scratch the jadeite. However, the rose quartz will crack much easier than your jadeite bangle.


----------



## crabapples

Alex B said:


> What do you guys use to stack? I have several silver bracelets, but I’m afraid it will damage the Jadeite bangle. For those that stack, have you noticed any damage or wear on your bangles after a while? Or those what wear Apple Watches, (I’m considering buying one) how do you wear them together? The hand I wear my bangle on is the one I use for watches, but I couldn’t imagine wearing a watch and bangle together just for fear or wearing down my bangle.


You should wear a spacer between your bangle and watch because your watch will get damaged over time, unless it’s a rubber strap.


----------



## crabapples

I work just to buy jade. I ogle at jade a lot. lol


----------



## crabapples

@Alex B 









						Jade Bangle 51.0mm 2.01 Oval Shape Light Lavender & - Etsy Canada
					

This Bangles item by JadeiteRoom has 24 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Hong Kong. Listed on 16 Oct, 2022




					www.etsy.com


----------



## moneymeister

Alex B said:


> What do you guys use to stack? I have several silver bracelets, but I’m afraid it will damage the Jadeite bangle. For those that stack, have you noticed any damage or wear on your bangles after a while? Or those what wear Apple Watches, (I’m considering buying one) how do you wear them together? The hand I wear my bangle on is the one I use for watches, but I couldn’t imagine wearing a watch and bangle together just for fear or wearing down my bangle.


The jadeite is harder than steel, so the watch is in more danger. I have not had a problem with them touching. My bangles seem to hold still on my arm.


----------



## crabapples

moneymeister said:


> The jadeite is harder than steel, so the watch is in more danger. I have not had a problem with them touching. My bangles seem to hold still on my arm.
> View attachment 5666028


I love the combination of spring green, white and the gold! 
Alex might be concerned because her bangles may be a bit loose so they would be sliding around a bit, like my pale green one. I think she doesn’t want the bangles to “crash” into the watch but you’re right, the watch is more at risk of damage.


----------



## moneymeister

crabapples said:


> I love the combination of spring green, white and the gold!
> Alex might be concerned because her bangles may be a bit loose so they would be sliding around a bit, like my pale green one. I think she doesn’t want the bangles to “crash” into the watch but you’re right, the watch is more at risk of damage.


This makes perfect sense! My heavy ones slip and slide too. For clarity, today's thin bangles seem to hold in place. I am sure this is beause I am "fluffy" 

When they do slide, I use silver bangles as a buffer. I love the idea of the silicone prayer bangles being so soft and protective. I am going to buy some! Also, sometimes I like gold instead of silver, depending on mood. I do not have any gold bangles.


----------



## crabapples

moneymeister said:


> This makes perfect sense! My heavy ones slip and slide too. For clarity, today's thin bangles seem to hold in place. I am sure this is beause I am "fluffy"
> 
> When they do slide, I use silver bangles as a buffer. I love the idea of the silicone prayer bangles being so soft and protective. I am going to buy some! Also, sometimes I like gold instead of silver, depending on mood. I do not have any gold bangles.


The store I linked also sells the rush bracelets in a silver colour. I just like the look of the yellow.


----------



## crabapples

moneymeister said:


> This makes perfect sense! My heavy ones slip and slide too. For clarity, today's thin bangles seem to hold in place. I am sure this is beause I am "fluffy"
> 
> When they do slide, I use silver bangles as a buffer. I love the idea of the silicone prayer bangles being so soft and protective. I am going to buy some! Also, sometimes I like gold instead of silver, depending on mood. I do not have any gold bangles.


It’s not because you are “fluffy”. It’s just that the breadth of your hand when you fold in the thumb and pinky is close to the width of your wrist. I’m so jealous!


----------



## crabapples

Did I post what I got MIL for her birthday/Christmas? Well, it’s from both my partner and I because he didn’t plan lol. I got the second part of her gift today. It’s a rose quartz bracelet and I love that it’s not the traditional round beads. Nice shop on Etsy called WaterCrystalJade. I would buy from them again. I also got her a rose quartz gem tree, mounted on amethyst.


----------



## crabapples

Has anyone bought from MiracleofJade on Etsy? Are they legitimate?


----------



## crabapples

moneymeister said:


> This makes perfect sense! My heavy ones slip and slide too. For clarity, today's thin bangles seem to hold in place. I am sure this is beause I am "fluffy"
> 
> When they do slide, I use silver bangles as a buffer. I love the idea of the silicone prayer bangles being so soft and protective. I am going to buy some! Also, sometimes I like gold instead of silver, depending on mood. I do not have any gold bangles.


You should message them to see if there is a discount for buying several!


----------



## crabapples

crabapples said:


> Has anyone bought from MiracleofJade on Etsy? Are they legitimate?


Update on this shop. BUYER BEWARE.
I messaged the seller to ask where they get their jade certified and she replied today. A Google search shows this lab is temporarily closed and it’s also not on any list of reputable labs in Thailand. Just because a seller is getting their jade certified, doesn’t automatically mean it’s grade A. We have to do some research on the lab as well. See attached screen shots.  BE CAREFUL.


----------



## crabapples

crabapples said:


> Update on this shop. BUYER BEWARE.
> I messaged the seller to ask where they get their jade certified and she replied today. A Google search shows this lab is temporarily closed and it’s also not on any list of reputable labs in Thailand. Just because a seller is getting their jade certified, doesn’t automatically mean it’s grade A. We have to do some research on the lab as well. See attached screen shots.  BE CAREFUL.
> 
> View attachment 5666748
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666749
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666750
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666763
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666764


The certificate says “natural jadeite”. It doesn’t mean it’s grade A. It can be grade B or C because the original stone is still natural.


----------



## crabapples

The Jadeite Room on Etsy seems to be legitimate with grade A jadeite. Several other companies outside of Etsy also get their jadeite certified out of the same lab as this shop. I messaged the seller a while ago and received her reply. Screenshots below. 

From a Google search, these sellers also certify their jade at the same lab - 









						Hong Kong jadeite jade testing certificate (Standard) - Jade Butterfly Jewellery Co | Certificate
					

Hong Kong jadeite jade testing certificate (Standard) This item can be purchased with jadeite jade item only. We use 2 laboratories providing jadeite jade certification, and one of them will be selected according to the booking availability. | Jade Butterfly Jewellery Co




					jadebutterflyjewellery.com
				












						Jade Certification Fee
					

This fee is charged by the jade stone laboratory for certifying the jade piece, we provide the service to take it there. Their location is conveniently across from our jade workshop.Please see the pictures for the sample of what the certificate looks like.There are various laboratories that are...




					www.jadeite-atelier.com
				












						JADEITE BANGLE WITH HONG KONG JADE & STONE LABORATORY CERTIFICATE
					

JADEITE BANGLE WITH HONG KONG JADE & STONE LABORATORY CERTIFICATE A semi-cylindrical jadeite bangle  Jadeite: Inner diameter approximately 55.1 mm, width approximately 13.9 mm, thickness approximately 7.2 mm, Hong Kong size 1.48, Taiwan size 17.5  Certificate: Accompanied by report no. SJ122891...




					onlineonly.christies.com


----------



## AJadecent Angle

crabapples said:


> The certificate says “natural jadeite”. It doesn’t mean it’s grade A. It can be grade B or C because the original stone is still natural.


I had a feeling I discussed this abit before in another thread for reputable jade sellers and definitely said something along the lines of proceeding with caution as with any other jade sellers first time. As for CGT being closed temporarily I suspect it may due to COVID regulations there so they seem to either do scheduled appointments/suspend business until further notice, although they do have a Facebook which they seem to update from time to time, as for JadeiteRoom, they're definitely reputable, just that they're known to raise prices based on the amount of people have favorited/added it to their cart.


----------



## crabapples

AJadecent Angle said:


> I had a feeling I discussed this abit before in another thread for reputable jade sellers and definitely said something along the lines of proceeding with caution as with any other jade sellers first time. As for CGT being closed temporarily I suspect it may due to COVID regulations there so they seem to either do scheduled appointments/suspend business until further notice, although they do have a Facebook which they seem to update from time to time, as for JadeiteRoom, they're definitely reputable, just that they're known to raise prices based on the amount of people have favorited/added it to their cart.


Good point, thank you Adjadecent Angle. For myself, I decided against purchasing from Miracle of Jade. I’ve read so much on this forum in the reputable sellers thread that I forget. It’s too bad about JadeiteRoom. They have some nice pieces but they are very overpriced for the quality and translucency.


----------



## Alex B

I’m between saving up for a Guatemalan Jadeite bangle, or a lavender bangle….. if I were to get a Guatemalan blue jadeite bangle, I’d get it commissioned from Allan. Have you guys ever gotten a bangle commissioned from him? And how much did you guys pay?


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Alex B said:


> I’m between saving up for a Guatemalan Jadeite bangle, or a lavender bangle….. if I were to get a Guatemalan blue jadeite bangle, I’d get it commissioned from Allan. Have you guys ever gotten a bangle commissioned from him? And how much did you guys pay?


Answer to that is _Why not both!_  
Jokes aside Guatemalan blue is very vast in shades and usually the more translucent, vibrant blue, and less cotton/snow inclusions, the higher the price (not taking into account the cut of the bangle too). So far from what he has in his etsy store, the average range falls between mid-high hundreds to low-mid thousands for a Guatemalan blue bangle. Also some jadies here have said that wait time depends on how full his hands are as he's very active in the jade community, and as such, has a large name for himself.
Alternatives for getting a Guatemalan Blue jade bangle (whether it be custom-made or pre-made within reasonable price range) is Yaxtun, MayanMountain/MayanMountainSupply, YolandaJewelryShop, and jal_9021 aka Paul Chapman.
The ones I listed here you may need to inquire if they have any blue jades to your liking that aren't processed or within your price range + desired cut.
As for lavender bangle, this I won't be able to help as much as I'm very picky with my ideal lavender jade pieces especially when those are the one of/if not the most, photogenic colors under certain lightings!
Best of luck.


----------



## crabapples

AJadecent Angle said:


> I had a feeling I discussed this abit before in another thread for reputable jade sellers and definitely said something along the lines of proceeding with caution as with any other jade sellers first time. As for CGT being closed temporarily I suspect it may due to COVID regulations there so they seem to either do scheduled appointments/suspend business until further notice, although they do have a Facebook which they seem to update from time to time, as for JadeiteRoom, they're definitely reputable, just that they're known to raise prices based on the amount of people have favorited/added it to their cart.


JadeiteRoom gave me a coupon for $4 on a $900 bangle I favourited and asked about, lol.


----------



## crabapples

AJadecent Angle said:


> Answer to that is _Why not both!_
> Jokes aside Guatemalan blue is very vast in shades and usually the more translucent, vibrant blue, and less cotton/snow inclusions, the higher the price (not taking into account the cut of the bangle too). So far from what he has in his etsy store, the average range falls between mid-high hundreds to low-mid thousands for a Guatemalan blue bangle. Also some jadies here have said that wait time depends on how full his hands are as he's very active in the jade community, and as such, has a large name for himself.
> Alternatives for getting a Guatemalan Blue jade bangle (whether it be custom-made or pre-made within reasonable price range) is Yaxtun, MayanMountain/MayanMountainSupply, YolandaJewelryShop, and jal_9021 aka Paul Chapman.
> The ones I listed here you may need to inquire if they have any blue jades to your liking that aren't processed or within your price range + desired cut.
> As for lavender bangle, this I won't be able to help as much as I'm very picky with my ideal lavender jade pieces especially when those are the one of/if not the most, photogenic colors under certain lightings!
> Best of luck.


Can you please post some pics of the lavender bangle(s) in your collection? I’d love to see them!


----------



## AJadecent Angle

crabapples said:


> Can you please post some pics of the lavender bangle(s) in your collection? I’d love to see them!


I actually don’t have any lavender bangles since I’m on the larger size for bangle wearing (57mm at least), but I do have “lavender” bangles that are moreso pinkish toned grey nephrite which I’ll take a pic sometime later. I do also have lavender jade pieces as those I’m fond of. The rooster carving appears greyish blue but shows up more pinkish in reality, and the purple lump isn’t categorized as jade (marketed as Turkiyenite/Turkish purple jade) since it doesn’t contain enough jadeite in it's formula to be considered as one (around 40% Jadeite). But I bought it nonetheless as I still consider any specimen with any % of jade as such.


----------



## crabapples

AJadecent Angle said:


> I actually don’t have any lavender bangles since I’m on the larger size for bangle wearing (57mm at least), but I do have “lavender” bangles that are moreso pinkish toned grey nephrite which I’ll take a pic sometime later. I do also have lavender jade pieces as those I’m fond of. The rooster carving appears greyish blue but shows up more pinkish in reality, and the purple lump isn’t categorized as jade (marketed as Turkiyenite/Turkish purple jade) since it doesn’t contain enough jadeite in it's formula to be considered as one (around 40% Jadeite). But I bought it nonetheless as I still consider any specimen with any % of jade as such.
> View attachment 5667617
> View attachment 5667618
> View attachment 5667620
> View attachment 5667625
> View attachment 5667626


Those carvings are exquisite! Are the pieces heavy?


----------



## AJadecent Angle

crabapples said:


> Those carvings are exquisite! Are the pieces heavy?


_VERY _heavy. You can use them as a paperweight LOL. The purple jade lump isn't as heavy of course and makes a good specimen to just watch and admire.


----------



## crabapples

AJadecent Angle said:


> _VERY _heavy. You can use them as a paperweight LOL. The purple jade lump isn't as heavy of course and makes a good specimen to just watch and admire.


The purple lump is such a beautiful colour! I love the muted blue lavender on the carved pieces. The one carved piece I have is a purple mottle nephrite jade bear that used to sit on my grandfather’s desks and he gifted to me many years ago.


----------



## crabapples

Many of you have had jade pieces for a long time. Just over the course of 4 months, I have seen the lustre change on my pale green bangle. What is your experience with this? Would love to hear some thoughts and stories.


----------



## Alex B

My brothers bangle finally came in! He loved it! As promised, the hairline can’t be felt. And it fit him perfectly on the first try. He complained about how hard it was to put on, and I told him that’s how it’s supposed to be lol. Can anyone tell me what the certificate says? Thank you. He loved his Christmas present.


----------



## Alex B

crabapples said:


> Many of you have had jade pieces for a long time. Just over the course of 4 months, I have seen the lustre change on my pale green bangle. What is your experience with this? Would love to hear some thoughts and stories.


I’ve noticed that sometimes the polish gets a little rough? Like the more I wear it, the more little hidden blemishes appear. But they go away soon after oiling or wearing constantly. The color deepens after wearing them for a long time. I’m not sure why, maybe because of the added moisture.


----------



## crabapples

Alex B said:


> View attachment 5668745
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668747
> 
> My brothers bangle finally came in! He loved it! As promised, the hairline can’t be felt. And it fit him perfectly on the first try. He complained about how hard it was to put on, and I told him that’s how it’s supposed to be lol. Can anyone tell me what the certificate says? Thank you. He loved his Christmas present.


Congratulations to your brother! Lovely choice for a bangle. May it bring him lots of good luck! 
There is a piece of plastic on top of the certificate so I cannot see some of the writing clearly but it says:

Testing result: Jadeite (type A) bangle 

Shape: round

Colour: black green (the bangle probably shows dark green when you shine a bright light or jade torch on it)

Cannot see the next line, something about refractive index 

Other remarks: none


----------



## crabapples

Alex B said:


> I’ve noticed that sometimes the polish gets a little rough? Like the more I wear it, the more little hidden blemishes appear. But they go away soon after oiling or wearing constantly. The color deepens after wearing them for a long time. I’m not sure why, maybe because of the added moisture.


Thanks for your input, Alex. My bangle is definitely more lustrous than when I first got it and I love it. Apparently the cotton spots lessen a bit after wearing for a long time.


----------



## Alex B

crabapples said:


> Congratulations to your brother! Lovely choice for a bangle. May it bring him lots of good luck!
> There is a piece of plastic on top of the certificate so I cannot see some of the writing clearly but it says:
> 
> Testing result: Jadeite (type A) bangle
> 
> Shape: round
> 
> Colour: black green (the bangle probably shows dark green when you shine a bright light or jade torch on it)
> 
> Cannot see the next line, something about refractive index
> 
> Other remarks: none


Thank you so much! There's another one like this but with a pink/lavender patch still in allaboutjadecanada's Etsy store. its a bit smaller I Think, a 58 mm, if anyone's interested.


----------



## crabapples

Alex B said:


> Thank you so much! There's another one like this but with a pink/lavender patch still in allaboutjadecanada's Etsy store. its a bit smaller I Think, a 58 mm, if anyone's interested.


Did your brother need to use a plastic bag to get the bangle on?


----------



## Alex B

crabapples said:


> Did your brother need to use a plastic bag to get the bangle on?


Surprisingly no. He opened it before I got home and muscled it on. His hand looked so red. I told him there were easier ways after I got home. It seems like a very structurally sound bangle, which is good since my brother is very active.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

Alex B said:


> Surprisingly no. He opened it before I got home and muscled it on. His hand looked so red. I told him there were easier ways after I got home. It seems like a very structurally sound bangle, which is good since my brother is very active.


Do tell your brother that a lubricant like lotions, and baby oil will ease the tension between his hands and bangle being put on, as well as lesser chance of pinching any veins in his hands!


----------



## crabapples

Alex B said:


> Surprisingly no. He opened it before I got home and muscled it on. His hand looked so red. I told him there were easier ways after I got home. It seems like a very structurally sound bangle, which is good since my brother is very active.


Does it fit close to his wrist? The breadth of my hand is quite wide compared to my wrist so bangles never fit super close.


----------



## moneymeister

crabapples said:


> With everyone naming their bangles, I started to think of names for my pale green one, the first bangle I’ve purchased. I think Sachi is a fitting name. Its meaning includes blessed, miracle and child of joy in Japanese.


Sachi is an elegant name. I am so excited for you on your journey to appreciate and enjoy the jadeite.


----------



## crabapples

moneymeister said:


> Sachi is an elegant name. I am so excited for you on your journey to appreciate and enjoy the jadeite.


Thank you! I am too. Apparently I have jadeite fever, lol. When you pick out bangles, do you feel drawn to them without any sort of logical reasoning? I do. Even though I may like the colour of one, if it doesn’t give me the energy, I’m not interested in purchasing it. I was not like that with the first bangle.


----------



## moneymeister

crabapples said:


> Thank you! I am too. Apparently I have jadeite fever, lol. When you pick out bangles, do you feel drawn to them without any sort of logical reasoning? I do. Even though I may like the colour of one, if it doesn’t give me the energy, I’m not interested in purchasing it. I was not like that with the first bangle.


Ha, I had it so badly at the start. I still do, although now I need to sell some and curate my collection. That, or I will just have a jumbly pile of unworn bangles. . Not wearing them means maybe my collection is not optimal. I still want (most) a blue flower icy bangle.

Today is my first bangle bruise. I kept playing with this baby blue / grey icy bangle and removed it without lotion (ouch).
Shown with my nephrite bangle with white spots (inclusions? white nephrite? not sure what).






This is my dresser top. I think I have hit "rediculous".



But feeling power...no I have not had that experience. I just love the beauty and look at the jadeite in the light. Only one had had "feelings" attached, and that is my white and green flower hubby gave me. Oh, and I can sleep okay in that one....I fell asleep in it the other night and had no trouble.


----------



## crabapples

moneymeister said:


> Ha, I had it so badly at the start. I still do, although now I need to sell some and curate my collection. That, or I will just have a jumbly pile of unworn bangles. . Not wearing them means maybe my collection is not optimal. I still want (most) a blue flower icy bangle.
> 
> Today is my first bangle bruise. I kept playing with this baby blue / grey icy bangle and removed it without lotion (ouch).
> Shown with my nephrite bangle with white spots (inclusions? white nephrite? not sure what).
> 
> View attachment 5669377
> 
> View attachment 5669383
> 
> 
> This is my dresser top. I think I have hit "rediculous".
> View attachment 5669385
> 
> 
> But feeling power...no I have not had that experience. I just love the beauty and look at the jadeite in the light. Only one had had "feelings" attached, and that is my white and green flower hubby gave me. Oh, and I can sleep okay in that one....I fell asleep in it the other night and had no trouble.


Hope your bruise heals quickly. The spots on the white nephrite looks like maybe iron deposits? It gives it a charcoal type colour in those spots. How do you rotate with all the ones that you have? I read somewhere in this thread that someone was switching them out every month, which is a great idea. For the blue flower bangle, are you looking for an ocean blue one, like this one? I have a blue flower one coming; it should be here in about a week or so. It’s not the usual blue I’ve seen everywhere else, so I knew I had to have it in my collection when I saw it.









						Round 55.52mm Jade Bangle Grade A Jadeite Bluish Grey Floral - Etsy Canada
					

This Bangles item by UltimateJadeite has 19 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Singapore. Listed on 24 Nov, 2022




					www.etsy.com


----------



## moneymeister

crabapples said:


> Hope your bruise heals quickly. The spots on the white nephrite looks like maybe iron deposits? It gives it a charcoal type colour in those spots. How do you rotate with all the ones that you have? I read somewhere in this thread that someone was switching them out every month, which is a great idea. For the blue flower bangle, are you looking for an ocean blue one, like this one? I have a blue flower one coming; it should be here in about a week or so. It’s not the usual blue I’ve seen everywhere else, so I knew I had to have it in my collection when I saw it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Round 55.52mm Jade Bangle Grade A Jadeite Bluish Grey Floral - Etsy Canada
> 
> 
> This Bangles item by UltimateJadeite has 19 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Singapore. Listed on 24 Nov, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com


Yes, your blue flower is almost exactly what I am looking for! How beautiful. You must be very excited. I hope you feel all the energy with this one. I like the princess cut, will be very graceful on the wrist.

Here is a better view of the white cloud nephrite. I could not resist the wild patterns. The nephrite was from Turkey according to the vendor.


----------



## crabapples

moneymeister said:


> Yes, your blue flower is almost exactly what I am looking for! How beautiful. You must be very excited. I hope you feel all the energy with this one. I like the princess cut, will be very graceful on the wrist.
> 
> Here is a better view of the white cloud nephrite. I could not resist the wild patterns. The nephrite was from Turkey according to the vendor.
> 
> View attachment 5669397
> 
> View attachment 5669398


The white on the nephrite looks like it’s floating on top of the bangle. Actually, the one I linked is not the one I am getting. I am getting this one - 









						RESERVED Last Payment for K  55.15mm Jade Bangle Blue Flower - Etsy Canada
					

This Bangles item by UltimateJadeite has 28 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Singapore. Listed on 31 Aug, 2022




					www.etsy.com


----------



## moneymeister

crabapples said:


> The white on the nephrite looks like it’s floating on top of the bangle. Actually, the one I linked is not the one I am getting. I am getting this one -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RESERVED Last Payment for K  55.15mm Jade Bangle Blue Flower - Etsy Canada
> 
> 
> This Bangles item by UltimateJadeite has 28 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Singapore. Listed on 31 Aug, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com


THAT ONE!  I love that one! Very unique coloring - Congratulations! So peaceful and visually exciting too.


----------



## crabapples

moneymeister said:


> THAT ONE!  I love that one! Very unique coloring - Congratulations! So peaceful and visually exciting too.


Thank you! I am excited to get it and I will post pictures. The blue on that bangle is unlike any other blue I’ve seen. Usually it’s ocean blue or a forest green blue, but this one is sky blue and the flowers are spaced very evenly all around the bangle. When I saw it, I knew I had to have it in my collection because of how rare the colour is.


----------



## crabapples

I am reading some of the more recent shop reviews on UJ and wow. She has been BUSY. Are there any other jadeite shops as popular as hers on Etsy? I know AllaboutjadeCanada and I recently found Yokdee. Eastwind Jade is reputable but they don’t have a wide selection of prices, only the higher end price points as their bangles are very icy.


----------



## moneymeister

crabapples said:


> I am reading some of the more recent shop reviews on UJ and wow. She has been BUSY. Are there any other jadeite shops as popular as hers on Etsy? I know AllaboutjadeCanada and I recently found Yokdee. Eastwind Jade is reputable but they don’t have a wide selection of prices, only the higher end price points as their bangles are very icy.


She (Nandar) has absolutely skyrocketed in popularity. I'm happy for her, she works hard to make sure her clients are satisfied. I don't know of anyone that has built that much reputation. However, noticing how many new persons have shown up on Etsy with jadeite, I wonder if she will have more competition.


----------



## crabapples

moneymeister said:


> She (Nandar) has absolutely skyrocketed in popularity. I'm happy for her, she works hard to make sure her clients are satisfied. I don't know of anyone that has built that much reputation. However, noticing how many new persons have shown up on Etsy with jadeite, I wonder if she will have more competition.


I’m happy for her too. She deserves it. And it’s nice for us to have a reliable jadeite seller. Do you know how long her shop has been on Etsy?


----------



## crabapples

I saw mention of Allan Spehar on this forum so I went to check out his shop on Etsy. wow. I never thought I would buy a nephrite bangle because I’ve not seen any so far that seemed appealing to me. I can’t wait to show you guys what I got! He said he can make it custom size. This will complete my fever for now, hahaha.


----------



## raptorgrin

Alex B said:


> I’m between saving up for a Guatemalan Jadeite bangle, or a lavender bangle….. if I were to get a Guatemalan blue jadeite bangle, I’d get it commissioned from Allan. Have you guys ever gotten a bangle commissioned from him? And how much did you guys pay?


I have a Guatemalan Blue jadeite bangle from Allan. If you look through his past listings on etsy, you can see the price range. The blues range a lot in price depending on the quality rating of the jade and the size. Mine took a bit to get the right rough for, because I wanted a very specific one and his supplier was slow at sending the right stuff, but he was very nice and let me choose for my bangle. Mine is great, and I've worn it everyday since receiving it.


----------



## crabapples

raptorgrin said:


> I have a Guatemalan Blue jadeite bangle from Allan. If you look through his past listings on etsy, you can see the price range. The blues range a lot in price depending on the quality rating of the jade and the size. Mine took a bit to get the right rough for, because I wanted a very specific one and his supplier was slow at sending the right stuff, but he was very nice and let me choose for my bangle. Mine is great, and I've worn it everyday since receiving it.


I was ogling this one after finding his Etsy shop last night - 









						Guatemalan Olmec Blue Jadeite Bangle  51.5mm - Etsy Canada
					

This Bangles item by JadeDiver has 9 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from United States. Listed on 17 Nov, 2022




					www.etsy.com
				




When Alex said she was getting a bangle commissioned from Allan, I thought, “who the heck is Allan?” But I found a very old post that mentioned him and I looked him up. Now I’ll be buying a nephrite piece from him.


----------



## crabapples

Happy Monday, everyone! What is everyone wearing today?


----------



## crabapples

Question - has anyone sold a bangle from their own collection? Where did you sell and how long did you list for? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## crabapples

crabapples said:


> Question - has anyone sold a bangle from their own collection? Where did you sell and how long did you list for? Many thanks in advance.


I keep going back and forth between wanting to sell Sachi for a slightly smaller bangle. I can’t decide. ahhh!! I feel like a pale green bangle should be a basic one but I feel maybe it’s too boring and also it’s a bit big. Have any of you had this problem?


----------



## crabapples

crabapples said:


> JadeiteRoom gave me a coupon for $4 on a $900 bangle I favourited and asked about, lol.


Needless to say, I unfavourited the item and unfollowed this shop abruptly.


----------



## crabapples

raptorgrin said:


> I have a Guatemalan Blue jadeite bangle from Allan. If you look through his past listings on etsy, you can see the price range. The blues range a lot in price depending on the quality rating of the jade and the size. Mine took a bit to get the right rough for, because I wanted a very specific one and his supplier was slow at sending the right stuff, but he was very nice and let me choose for my bangle. Mine is great, and I've worn it everyday since receiving it.


Can you post a picture of it please? Would love to see it!


----------



## Alex B

crabapples said:


> Can you post a picture of it please? Would love to see it!





raptorgrin said:


> I have a Guatemalan Blue jadeite bangle from Allan. If you look through his past listings on etsy, you can see the price range. The blues range a lot in price depending on the quality rating of the jade and the size. Mine took a bit to get the right rough for, because I wanted a very specific one and his supplier was slow at sending the right stuff, but he was very nice and let me choose for my bangle. Mine is great, and I've worn it everyday since receiving it.


How much did u end up paying for a custom bangle? I’m willing to pay around a thousand.


----------



## crabapples

Alex B said:


> How much did u end up paying for a custom bangle? I’m willing to pay around a thousand.


I think it really depends on the colour, translucency, etc. I can’t wait to see which one you pick!


----------



## raptorgrin

Alex B said:


> How much did u end up paying for a custom bangle? I’m willing to pay around a thousand.


It really depends on the material and size you're choosing. Mine from Allan (JadeDiver) was quite similar to this in size, material, and price https://www.etsy.com/listing/107354...how_sold_out_detail=1&ref=nla_listing_details
I wanted an olmec blue one with healed fractures like this one.
Unless you're choosing one of his ultra premium rare jades in a huge size, I would guess that you can definitely get a custom bangle from him in that price range. You should really look through his current and past listings on etsy and just message him with what you're looking for. He should be able to let you know if he has suitable material and the cost, no problem.


----------



## raptorgrin

crabapples said:


> Can you post a picture of it please? Would love to see it!


I can try for some pictures tomorrow. It changes color a lot with lighting, so it's hard to capture.


----------



## crabapples

raptorgrin said:


> It really depends on the material and size you're choosing. Mine from Allan (JadeDiver) was quite similar to this in size, material, and price https://www.etsy.com/listing/107354...how_sold_out_detail=1&ref=nla_listing_details
> I wanted an olmec blue one with healed fractures like this one.
> Unless you're choosing one of his ultra premium rare jades in a huge size, I would guess that you can definitely get a custom bangle from him in that price range. You should really look through his current and past listings on etsy and just message him with what you're looking for. He should be able to let you know if he has suitable material and the cost, no problem.


How do you look at past listings? Is it just through the reviews?


----------



## SmokieDragon

I’ve been trying to photograph my slim cut blue green bangle and imperial green cuff in sunlight but it’s been raining here so much. So this is the best I can do with limited sunlight for the slim cut bangle and indoor lighting for the cuff


----------



## crabapples

SmokieDragon said:


> I’ve been trying to photograph my slim cut blue green bangle and imperial green cuff in sunlight but it’s been raining here so much. So this is the best I can do with limited sunlight for the slim cut bangle and indoor lighting for the cuff
> 
> View attachment 5670807
> 
> 
> View attachment 5670808


WOW! Both are stunning!


----------



## moneymeister

SmokieDragon said:


> I’ve been trying to photograph my slim cut blue green bangle and imperial green cuff in sunlight but it’s been raining here so much. So this is the best I can do with limited sunlight for the slim cut bangle and indoor lighting for the cuff
> 
> View attachment 5670807
> 
> 
> View attachment 5670808


Your bracelets are beautiful. I love the look of the bangle especially. Just very pretty and elegant on your wrist. I love the color.


----------



## crabapples

moneymeister said:


> Your bracelets are beautiful. I love the look of the bangle especially. Just very pretty and elegant on your wrist. I love the color.


Which bangles adorn your wrist today?


----------



## crabapples

awww bummer. I asked Allan about this butterscotch bangle in a different size and he doesn’t have any more of the material. 









						Siberian butterscotch Nephrite Jade Bangle 50.5mm - Etsy Canada
					

This Bangles item by JadeDiver has 30 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from United States. Listed on 03 Oct, 2022




					www.etsy.com
				




It’s so gorgeous. I asked him to send me some pictures of an alternative he suggested.


----------



## moneymeister

crabapples said:


> Which bangles adorn your wrist today?


I have this one that perplexes me. It was sold as grade A. It came from China with a fake certificate. When I checked was a porn site. Under UV the black spots and clouds glow in places. It looks like wax but had gone inside of the bangle in the rough spots. I was refunded and told to keep the bangle. It sounds like a grade A with chime. I think it is wax impregnated in the rough spots. The surface has normal jadeite look with tiny divots and texture.


----------



## crabapples

moneymeister said:


> I have this one that perplexes me. It was sold as grade A. It came from China with a fake certificate. When I checked was a porn site. Under UV the black spots and clouds glow in places. It looks like wax but had gone inside of the bangle in the rough spots. I was refunded and told to keep the bangle. It sounds like a grade A with chime. I think it is wax impregnated in the rough spots. The surface has normal jadeite look with tiny divots and texture.
> 
> View attachment 5671180
> 
> 
> View attachment 5671179


I am glad you got your money refunded but I’m not sure about wearing that bangle. I don’t want to scare you but we don’t know what chemicals or bleach was used to treat this bangle and it could make us very sick in the long run because those chemicals are being absorbed into our bloodstream via the skin.


----------



## moneymeister

I didn't wear it for a long time. I do have a BC bright emerald green bangle that sounds like plastic and no clear voice when you tap for sound. This bangle sounds fine and clear. The surface texture looks like normal jade.  I think this is normal jade that was treated with wax on the bad spots. I'll send to Mason Kay for an evaluation. If it was B or B C jade, they didn't bleach the black spots.


----------



## crabapples

moneymeister said:


> I didn't wear it for a long time. I do have a BC bright emerald green bangle that sounds like plastic and no clear voice when you tap for sound. This bangle sounds fine and clear. The surface texture looks like normal jade.  I think this is normal jade that was treated with wax on the bad spots. I'll send to Mason Kay for an evaluation. If it was B or B C jade, they didn't bleach the black spots.
> 
> View attachment 5671264


You know more about this than I do. How much would Mason Kay charge for an assessment? Have you banged this bangle on a hard surface before? It would be very brittle and fragile if it were bleached I think.


----------



## moneymeister

I agree it would be brittle. Mason Kay charges 110 for a certificate / 70 for email reply without a printed certificate. Not too bad. I keep putting it off because if not A jade, I "lost" 70 bucks to a worthless bangle. .


----------



## crabapples

moneymeister said:


> I agree it would be brittle. Mason Kay charges 110 for a certificate / 70 for email reply without a printed certificate. Not too bad. I keep putting it off because if not A jade, I "lost" 70 bucks to a worthless bangle. .


For that reason, I wouldn’t do it for this bangle. The seller wouldn’t have refunded your money and be ok with you keeping the bangle if there was not something wrong with it and not true grade A jadeite. Good to know about Mason Kay, thank you!


----------



## moneymeister

crabapples said:


> Which bangles adorn your wrist today?


What do you have on? Today is this two tone pink and ivory flower.


----------



## crabapples

moneymeister said:


> What do you have on? Today is this two tone pink and ivory flower.
> View attachment 5671606
> 
> View attachment 5671605


It goes so well with your pink sweater!


----------



## crabapples

I received the blue flower bangle today and I am very happy. The texture is finer than the ice grade bangle I bought from Kathy Jade. The bangle from Kathy Jade also has some dead cotton that wasn’t disclosed when I bought it. Regardless, it is still a very nice bangle and though I was here the other day humming and hawing over whether or not to sell Sachi, I can’t imagine doing that. I’ve been wearing her for months and feel like she’s got a part of me with her now. Anyway, Nandar included a lovely note (does she hand write for all her customers?!) and a nice greenish yellow ring. I will definitely be purchasing again in the future (I have that other bangle coming in the new year!). My living room light is kept pretty dim so it doesn’t quite capture the lovely sky blue. I am trying to decide on a name. Maybe Skye or Bluebell.


----------



## moneymeister

crabapples said:


> It goes so well with your pink sweater!


Thank you!


----------



## moneymeister

crabapples said:


> I received the blue flower bangle today and I am very happy. The texture is finer than the ice grade bangle I bought from Kathy Jade. The bangle from Kathy Jade also has some dead cotton that wasn’t disclosed when I bought it. Regardless, it is still a very nice bangle and though I was here the other day humming and hawing over whether or not to sell Sachi, I can’t imagine doing that. I’ve been wearing her for months and feel like she’s got a part of me with her now. Anyway, Nandar included a lovely note (does she hand write for all her customers?!) and a nice greenish yellow ring. I will definitely be purchasing again in the future (I have that other bangle coming in the new year!). My living room light is kept pretty dim so it doesn’t quite capture the lovely sky blue. I am trying to decide on a name. Maybe Skye or Bluebell.
> 
> View attachment 5671737
> 
> 
> View attachment 5671738
> 
> 
> View attachment 5671739


How lovely! Can you show us sunlight photos too? It is a beauty. 

Nandar has always wrote a personal note and included a lovely surprise in her shipments. Shipping is usually faster to the US than in country mail.  Her bangles have always been enjoyed as shown in the photos and she is careful to document any flaws with buyers. A pleasure for sure!


----------



## crabapples

moneymeister said:


> How lovely! Can you show us sunlight photos too? It is a beauty.
> 
> Nandar has always wrote a personal note and included a lovely surprise in her shipments. Shipping is usually faster to the US than in country mail.  Her bangles have always been enjoyed as shown in the photos and she is careful to document any flaws with buyers. A pleasure for sure!


I will take some over the weekend! This is not an icy grade bangle, it is an icy glutinous grading from the looks of it. The lovely indigo colour patches are not translucent but the lighter parts are. 
Nandar is so easy to work with and she responds quickly. I messaged Sai at Eastwind Jade and he takes a few days to respond. His selection isn’t up my alley at the moment but Nandar’s prices seem more reasonable for the quality. 

Happy Friday everyone! Which bangle(s) do you have on today?


----------



## AJadecent Angle

moneymeister said:


> I didn't wear it for a long time. I do have a BC bright emerald green bangle that sounds like plastic and no clear voice when you tap for sound. This bangle sounds fine and clear. The surface texture looks like normal jade.  I think this is normal jade that was treated with wax on the bad spots. I'll send to Mason Kay for an evaluation. If it was B or B C jade, they didn't bleach the black spots.
> 
> View attachment 5671264


I recall seeing this in another forum but I don't remember if this was you who written that post as well but it was certainly a VERY similar post where they even said the cert led to a porn ad site.   Additionally, I recall another post that just cause a bangle has some black specs doesn't necessarily mean it's natural; quite the opposite at times as that could mean the treatment wasn't done properly and polymer erosion has already begun, and judging from the photos you posted earlier, the translucency it gave off when next to the lamp in comparison when out of it (as it looked waxy in texture) did give off the feeling that it was treated all over due to inconsistency. Definitely glad to hear you got a full refund however!


----------



## crabapples

AJadecent Angle said:


> I recall seeing this in another forum but I don't remember if this was you who written that post as well but it was certainly a VERY similar post where they even said the cert led to a porn ad site.   Additionally, I recall another post that just cause a bangle has some black specs doesn't necessarily mean it's natural; quite the opposite at times as that could mean the treatment wasn't done properly and polymer erosion has already begun, and judging from the photos you posted earlier, the translucency it gave off when next to the lamp in comparison when out of it (as it looked waxy in texture) did give off the feeling that it was treated all over due to inconsistency. Definitely glad to hear you got a full refund however!


Thank you, AJadecent Angle, I learn so much from your comments!


----------



## moneymeister

AJadecent Angle said:


> I recall seeing this in another forum but I don't remember if this was you who written that post as well but it was certainly a VERY similar post where they even said the cert led to a porn ad site.   Additionally, I recall another post that just cause a bangle has some black specs doesn't necessarily mean it's natural; quite the opposite at times as that could mean the treatment wasn't done properly and polymer erosion has already begun, and judging from the photos you posted earlier, the translucency it gave off when next to the lamp in comparison when out of it (as it looked waxy in texture) did give off the feeling that it was treated all over due to inconsistency. Definitely glad to hear you got a full refund however!


It was me, you have a great memory. This is helpful. Yes, since I had a full refund, I have no room to complain. Good to know the black specks do not mean it is a natural bangle and could be a botched bleach job (yikes). This is why I no longer take chances on a vendor. When I started, I was so wide open on eBay, assuming no one would lie about their bangles. An expensive mistake.


----------



## AJadecent Angle

moneymeister said:


> It was me, you have a great memory. This is helpful. Yes, since I had a full refund, I have no room to complain. Good to know the black specks do not mean it is a natural bangle and could be a botched bleach job (yikes). This is why I no longer take chances on a vendor. When I started, I was so wide open on eBay, assuming no one would lie about their bangles. An expensive mistake.


Yeah it happens to the best of us, just so happens that the jade market tends to be one of the most unscrupulous and demanding markets after all, we all just have to live and learn (by experience and some hundreds or thousands of mollah unfortunately)  personally I wouldn’t let this deter me from checking out other sellers online as this opens up opportunities for pieces you never thought you’d want until now and prices you’d normally never find if you were to get it in B&M stores, just always approach with caution and see if what they offer is worth the risk and money. If it’ll make you feel better, I very recently bought a green hetian jade bangle from matsalice, when it arrived it felt lighter in comparison to my other nephrite bangles, so a good ol’ specific gravity test and it turned out the bangle was serpentine since it was 2.63g. So I contacted her and asked for a half refund (which she accepted) since I knew it was an honest mistake (and the very first mistake from my now 3-4 years of buying from her now!) and cause it was pretty + makes a good example of how looks can be deceiving.


----------



## crabapples

Has anyone purchased from Sai at EastwindJade?


----------



## crabapples

AJadecent Angle said:


> Yeah it happens to the best of us, just so happens that the jade market tends to be one of the most unscrupulous and demanding markets after all, we all just have to live and learn (by experience and some hundreds or thousands of mollah unfortunately)  personally I wouldn’t let this deter me from checking out other sellers online as this opens up opportunities for pieces you never thought you’d want until now and prices you’d normally never find if you were to get it in B&M stores, just always approach with caution and see if what they offer is worth the risk and money. If it’ll make you feel better, I very recently bought a green hetian jade bangle from matsalice, when it arrived it felt lighter in comparison to my other nephrite bangles, so a good ol’ specific gravity test and it turned out the bangle was serpentine since it was 2.63g. So I contacted her and asked for a half refund (which she accepted) since I knew it was an honest mistake (and the very first mistake from my now 3-4 years of buying from her now!) and cause it was pretty + makes a good example of how looks can be deceiving.


What is really tricky are type B and C because the treatments used now are very advanced apparently and of course, they are sometimes sold at the prices of type A.


----------



## raptorgrin

crabapples said:


> How do you look at past listings? Is it just through the reviews?


I think it is a setting that the sellers can choose. If they have it set so you can see past listings, when you are on the shop page and scroll down, on the left, under the the shop sections, it will say how many sales and how many admirers. If the number of sales is underlined, you can click it to see sold listings. I think the artisan style shops tend to allow you to see past listings, so that you can see their past work more easily.
By the way, sorry, I forgot and put my blue bangle back on before it got sunny again, and the weather's been too bad for sunny shots. I need assistance from my partner, because my phone is bad at capturing it, so it's very hard to photograph.

While on, when against my skin, it often looks a dark blue. When it's elevated so the light can go through, it can be teal-y


----------



## crabapples

moneymeister said:


> How lovely! Can you show us sunlight photos too? It is a beauty.
> 
> Nandar has always wrote a personal note and included a lovely surprise in her shipments. Shipping is usually faster to the US than in country mail.  Her bangles have always been enjoyed as shown in the photos and she is careful to document any flaws with buyers. A pleasure for sure!


It’s pretty gloomy here these days and the forecast next week doesn’t look very promising for some sunlight. I tried to take some today, snowy and gloomy.


----------



## moneymeister

It is beautiful. I am so sorry it has been overcast for a while. I hope you are enjoying the bangle. I think it's very pretty on you and a nice color. It is quite blue!


----------



## crabapples

moneymeister said:


> It is beautiful. I am so sorry it has been overcast for a while. I hope you are enjoying the bangle. I think it's very pretty on you and a nice color. It is quite blue!


Thank you! Our winter hasn’t been bad at all, it’s just not bright like summer time here. It’s a lovely indigo blue and I’ve never seen a blue like this before on a bangle (and in my size, no less!) so I just had to have it. It’s blue floating flowers and the flowers are pretty evenly spaced on the whole bangle. Hefty price tag for a rare piece but I’m very happy with it! Blue and lavender jade bangles supposedly help with emotional stability and wellness.


----------



## crabapples

I cannot wait to show you the new bangles and pieces I have coming in the new year!


----------



## Alex B

Guys I’ve been MIA for a while because I caught some sort of demon flu/cold… I tested three times, it’s not covid, but omg I’ve had covid before, and this is worse! Have u guys gone through anything similar this year?? I almost passed out on Saturday trying to go from the living room to the kitchen to drink water, dear lord. Thought I would be ok to go into work today, but nope!


----------



## Alex B

crabapples said:


> It’s pretty gloomy here these days and the forecast next week doesn’t look very promising for some sunlight. I tried to take some today, snowy and gloomy.
> 
> View attachment 5673718
> 
> 
> View attachment 5673719


Such a gorgeous bangle! The blue is so distinct. The texture also looks very fine!


----------



## crabapples

Alex B said:


> Guys I’ve been MIA for a while because I caught some sort of demon flu/cold… I tested three times, it’s not covid, but omg I’ve had covid before, and this is worse! Have u guys gone through anything similar this year?? I almost passed out on Saturday trying to go from the living room to the kitchen to drink water, dear lord. Thought I would be ok to go into work today, but nope!


I’m so sorry to hear you’re sick, Alex. Please take care. I got COVID a few weeks ago and it was bad because my white blood cell count was really low (I have autoimmune issues). I was very dizzy too. If you are coughing, please have someone take you to the doctor’s to make sure your chest is clear. Can’t risk pneumonia. The COVID and flu have mutated so much, that they’re all so bad now. Have you taken a test?


----------



## Alex B

crabapples said:


> I’m so sorry to hear you’re sick, Alex. Please take care. I got COVID a few weeks ago and it was bad because my white blood cell count was really low (I have autoimmune issues). I was very dizzy too. If you are coughing, please have someone take you to the doctor’s to make sure your chest is clear. Can’t risk pneumonia. The COVID and flu have mutated so much, that they’re all so bad now. Have you taken a test?


I have! It’s not covid, but I feel covid was easier on me. With covid my lungs didn’t hurt, but with whatever I have now, it hurts to breathe deeply. Otherwise I am fine and on the mend, just not well enough to work. I have a raging headache. I’ve felt so bad, I didn’t even checkout bangles this weekend.


----------



## crabapples

Alex B said:


> I have! It’s not covid, but I feel covid was easier on me. With covid my lungs didn’t hurt, but with whatever I have now, it hurts to breathe deeply. Otherwise I am fine and on the mend, just not well enough to work. I have a raging headache. I’ve felt so bad, I didn’t even checkout bangles this weekend.


When I COVID, it hurt to breathe. It might be a mutation of whatever bug is out there. I also had a raging headache. Please have someone take you to the doctor to make sure your chest is clear. 

Get well soon, Alex.


----------



## crabapples

I have been spoiling myself with new jadeite. The fever is over now lol.


----------



## crabapples

Wishing everyone and their families very happy holidays! I’m so glad to have found this forum and community.


----------



## moneymeister

crabapples said:


> I have been spoiling myself with new jadeite. The fever is over now lol.


"the fever is over"....uh huh  Let me know how that works for you and how that happens


----------



## udalrike

It is a pleasure to look at your beautiful jade pieces.
Love to wear my Yukon nephrite and Guatemalan jadeite bangle together.
Pictures in the car today:


----------



## crabapples

moneymeister said:


> "the fever is over"....uh huh  Let me know how that works for you and how that happens


lol well I have 3 bangles coming next year and 3 rings. I was going to buy a Rolex but I’ve spent it on jadeite instead. Much better choice and I’m happy I did! The fever is over FOR NOW, hahaha.


----------



## crabapples

udalrike said:


> It is a pleasure to look at your beautiful jade pieces.
> Love to wear my Yukon nephrite and Guatemalan jadeite bangle together.
> Pictures in the car today:
> 
> View attachment 5675318
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675321


I love the rich colours of them together! wow! That is a gorgeous nephrite piece.


----------



## crabapples

Hubby and I don’t usually exchange gifts but he asked me what I wanted for Christmas. I said, a donation to the jewelry fund would be great! Thanks for the idea!


----------



## crabapples

Canada is being slammed this winter! A good friend of mine shared some pics in Ontario. FORTY cm and no signs of stopping! Stay safe and warm out there!


----------



## crabapples

Merry Christmas and happy holidays, everyone! Stay safe and warm wherever you are.


----------



## Junkenpo

Mele Kalikimaka!  I hope everyone's Christmas jade wishes came true.


----------



## moneymeister

My jade bangle is on order now...I can't wait! It usually takes a few weeks.


----------



## crabapples

moneymeister said:


> My jade bangle is on order now...I can't wait! It usually takes a few weeks.
> 
> View attachment 5678250
> 
> View attachment 5678251


It’s very translucent! I like how the colour isn’t even all the way around. I’m excited for you! Congratulations!


----------



## moneymeister

crabapples said:


> It’s very translucent! I like how the colour isn’t even all the way around. I’m excited for you! Congratulations!


Thank you, I am so excited. I am even loving the snow.


----------



## crabapples

moneymeister said:


> Thank you, I am so excited. I am even loving the snow.
> View attachment 5678385


You will carry a piece of winter with you year round! Have you thought of any names?


----------



## moneymeister

crabapples said:


> You will carry a piece of winter with you year round! Have you thought of any names?


Actually Winter rather fits. I think of winter when I see it. I think of frozen ice and blue skies.


----------



## crabapples

moneymeister said:


> Actually Winter rather fits. I think of winter when I see it. I think of frozen ice and blue skies.


I was thinking the same name! Great minds!


----------



## Junkenpo

moneymeister said:


> Thank you, I am so excited. I am even loving the snow.


Love the colors and translucency of your bangle!  How does it feel on? 

The "snow" reminds me of the albite/feldspar/moonstone bangles posted in an earlier jade thread.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-jade-thread.903525/post-32535359






						Jadeite With High Albite Content | Gems & Gemology
					

Bangles submitted as jadeite show signs of containing undisclosed albite.




					www.gia.edu


----------



## crabapples

Junkenpo said:


> Love the colors and translucency of your bangle!  How does it feel on?
> 
> The "snow" reminds me of the albite/feldspar/moonstone bangles posted in an earlier jade thread.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-jade-thread.903525/post-32535359
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jadeite With High Albite Content | Gems & Gemology
> 
> 
> Bangles submitted as jadeite show signs of containing undisclosed albite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gia.edu


moneymeister hasn’t received the bangle yet, she will in a few weeks!
Thanks for sharing the post with the moonstone albite bangles. They are so pretty!


----------



## moneymeister

Junkenpo said:


> Love the colors and translucency of your bangle!  How does it feel on?
> 
> The "snow" reminds me of the albite/feldspar/moonstone bangles posted in an earlier jade thread.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-jade-thread.903525/post-32535359
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jadeite With High Albite Content | Gems & Gemology
> 
> 
> Bangles submitted as jadeite show signs of containing undisclosed albite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gia.edu


I'll let you know how it feels when it gets here 
Great input, Junkenpo. I bet that is the cloud inclusion (albite). The GIA article is very interesting. I googled albite jadeite and notice  Ultimate Jadeite has a bangle marked jadeite albite.


----------



## crabapples

moneymeister said:


> I'll let you know how it feels when it gets here
> Great input, Junkenpo. I bet that is the cloud inclusion (albite). The GIA article is very interesting. I googled albite jadeite and notice  Ultimate Jadeite has a bangle marked jadeite albite.


I know exactly which one you’re talking about - it’s the lavender one. lol I have spent too much time ogling all the jadeite at UJ.


----------



## crabapples

I have been wearing Skye for about 2 weeks and today I felt I needed the comfort of Sachi so I’ve switched back for now. 
How do I do emojis here? I can’t seem to find it and regular emojis from the phone don’t seem to stick. 

Hope everyone is having a great week! Last week of the year and we will slide into 2023 full of jade!


----------



## Junkenpo

Sharing my new-to-me pendant: a very pale lavendar heart.  It looks white/gray under normal light,  under florescent it pulls more lavender. It's slightly chubby, which I like.  I didn't ask about flaws before I bought it and found out it has stone lines that are visible under strong light.  As near as I can tell they're not surface reaching, but I'll be careful not to knock it.


----------



## crabapples

Junkenpo said:


> Sharing my new-to-me pendant: a very pale lavendar heart.  It looks white/gray under normal light,  under florescent it pulls more lavender. It's slightly chubby, which I like.  I didn't ask about flaws before I bought it and found out it has stone lines that are visible under strong light.  As near as I can tell they're not surface reaching, but I'll be careful not to knock it.


It’s a very pretty colour! I like the chubby cut. I think the stone line will be just fine unless you’re doing contact sports. Congratulations!


----------



## moneymeister

Junkenpo said:


> Sharing my new-to-me pendant: a very pale lavendar heart.  It looks white/gray under normal light,  under florescent it pulls more lavender. It's slightly chubby, which I like.  I didn't ask about flaws before I bought it and found out it has stone lines that are visible under strong light.  As near as I can tell they're not surface reaching, but I'll be careful not to knock it.


Lovely pendant. The color change in different lighting is interesting. Funny how strong sunshine shows every little irregularity in jade. I notice things in the sun too. A pretty piece.


----------



## crabapples

moneymeister said:


> Lovely pendant. The color change in different lighting is interesting. Funny how strong sunshine shows every little irregularity in jade. I notice things in the sun too. A pretty piece.


Jade looks so different in all lighting and sometimes depending on the day it seems. Also if it’s wet or not of course. I noticed that it’s very common for lavender and indigo coloured jade to have a grey hue to it.


----------



## crabapples

Just purchased from Allan. It will be shipped next week. I’m not usually buying nephrite but this one is really nice. @moneymeister - you were right, lol jade fever never stops! 

Also purchased this pendant. Love the double doughnut and translucency. 

Can’t wait!


----------



## crabapples

I have some items coming from EastWind Jade too. Two rings. I’ll post pics when they arrive.

Yes, the jade fever is raging high as ever, lol. So very blessed to be able to indulge in such luxuries!


----------

